# Horse Talk for Mature People over 40



## Maryland Rider

What happened here?
Is all conversation lost?


----------



## Topper

I am seeing the same thing; NOTHING


----------



## ellen hays

Yeah, it is like tripping into the Twilight Zone. I am lost without the over 40 dialog. For a while I couldn't even find the thread listed under Horse Talk.


----------



## Celeste

I wonder if our conversation is lost forever. 

Dawn, if the thread doesn't come back as it was, you should know that everybody had left a comment about how proud we are of you and Sultan.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I felt the need to start a new one.
It seems to have disappeared, into the unknown.

I too felt lost all of a sudden!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ugh!!!! What's going on? I'm lost too Celeste! :shrug:

I put a message out to admin.


----------



## Maryland Rider

If the thread is truly gone, what a shame.
Much was expressed here in our little forum family.
I hope everyone catches this I think I made the title the same.


----------



## greentree

Omg....I got a database error message earlier, but it was before I posted...sad.


----------



## chl1234

Maryland Rider said:


> I felt the need to start a new one.
> It seems to have disappeared, into the unknown.
> 
> I too felt lost all of a sudden!


I'm glad you started a new one...I hope that we can get back the old one as well, but maybe not. I was wondering if maybe there was some maximum number of responses or perhaps a maximum file size and that the thread had exceeded that maximum...maybe a moderator can tell us what happened.

Not ready for school to start again...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Active user list is good people will catch on.


----------



## Happy Place

Whew, I found you guys! I panicked for a few minutes! I sent out a bunch of friend requests, just so I wouldn't loose everyone. I wonder if we hit the maximum number of posts or something.


----------



## Maryland Rider

We were approaching 30K in posts, as said there could be a limit.
Possibly never expected to be reached.


----------



## farmpony84

I just searched the entire forum. I even searched removed messages and could not find it anywhere. I've reported the thread in the TTTT section so that our tech folks can check it out. I do not believe it was removed by the horse forum. I hope a Gremlin didn't eat it!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Admin on board possibly typing as we type.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Gremlins are created by human error.
They truly do not exist.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, we are pAge two already....we've got this thing. Lol


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Gremlins are created by human error.
> They truly do not exist.


That is not what my horse thinks..........


----------



## farmpony84

Maryland Rider said:


> Gremlins are created by human error.
> They truly do not exist.


No way. I saw that movie. I know they're real.


----------



## Celeste

We are not a thread. We are a community. 

I hope the old one comes back. I don't know if Dawn saw how everybody was in support of her and Sultan yet.

Dawn, we love you! You are my hero!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks MR for starting us back up. I am still in shock for the sudden POOF! 

Can one get PTSD from losing a HF thread and all the wonderful stories/pictures and friends?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> We are not a thread. We are a community.
> 
> I hope the old one comes back. I don't know if Dawn saw how everybody was in support of her and Sultan yet.
> 
> Dawn, we love you! You are my hero!


Celeste I must second this one.
I felt a little lost and heart broken all of a sudden.

I am not involved in The Book of Faces.
This is about it for me except for an aquarium forum.

Time to Grow the Corn, I think this is back together.

I hope we get our old thread back.


----------



## greentree

I am headed to the SS office first thing tomorrow. I can no longer work from that PTSD!!! Lol....

Dawn, in case you didn't get my message.....
My friend Dawn did Tevis a few years ago, and had some strange things happen to her, also. I am proud of the way you took care of Sultan!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> MR, we are pAge two already....we've got this thing. Lol


I view these 40 to a page in reverse order.
Very soon many pages. :shock:
I have been waiting for the 30K on the thread tally though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dawn, we are behind you 100%. Everyone was checking into the webcast frequently, and I even had folks watching at work that had never even sat on a horse before!!

It was the coolest thing ever! Such fun watching the posts come up as you achieved each checkpoint. Thrilling to feel a part of such an exciting event. WOW. You are an awesome rider and competitor!! 

I am really thrilled that you were able to go and I can't wait to see the video of Tevis!!! 

Don't know if we'll ever see the old thread again, but there were a ton of encouraging posts on it for you and all your buddies. 

When I saw your happy grin in that RS shirt it brought tears to my eyes. What an honor that you would wear that shirt proudly for all the world to see. You are one very special lady, and I am honored to know you. 

Praying you and Sultan & buddies have a safe trip home.


----------



## Celeste

:iagree:

We love you Dawn!!


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Celeste I must second this one.
> I felt a little lost and heart broken all of a sudden.
> 
> I am not involved in The Book of Faces.
> This is about it for me except for an aquarium forum.
> 
> Time to Grow the Corn, I think this is back together.
> 
> I hope we get our old thread back.


I don't do the faces either. This is about it for me. Please pass the corn.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I don't do the faces either. This is about it for me. Please pass the corn.


Me too!! 

No book of faces here...

Is everyone back on board yet??


----------



## Happy Place

I'm on FB but I like to keep things separate. Farmer is on FB, I would not want him to see my rants LOL.

86 degrees today and when I went to feed, the water trough was empty. :icon_rolleyes: They are fed, watered and happy now.

Random thought. Would it be weird to change Nike's name if I came to own him? Nike is not my first choice in names LOL


----------



## Eole

I logged on when I came back to work.  Couldn't find the thread. Thanks MR for starting this one over. That's what I intended to do. Strangely enough, all the "likes" from the thread also disappeared in our list of notifications.

We are truly a community, I couldn't imagine going without all of you. Isn't it a bit crazy to be so dependant on a virtual community?

If the thread was becoming too big, they could have removed half and leave the rest.
I'll miss the ones we lost for different reasons over the years. I felt we were still keeping them along with us, with their past contribution still available. Now gone? Country Girl who started the whole thing and dropped by to say hello and nothing else. CCG of course, Northern Star that I really miss (if anyone knows her name or mail, please share in PM). 

Well, happy to be back on track.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Thank you guys so much.. it literally reduced me to tears. I feel like I let everyone, and most especially Sultan, down.

I actually had a huge, long 3-post story written about my week and posted it this morning.. so maybe I broke the thread.

And maybe that is the universe's way of telling me to shut up and get over it.. because my Tevis experience is one I will never forget.. and mostly in a negative way. I tried to downplay the negative that went on before the ride in the hopes things would work out.. but as always, the gut knows. And I knew on Sunday when I arrived we likely wouldn't finish.

If you are interested, I may try to re-post the saga later. Meanwhile, the universe sent me a consolation prize in the form of some breathtaking pictures. I have a ton to scan, but took a quick pic with my phone of these:



















Sultan went up and over Cougar Rock like nobody's business.


----------



## Ibriding

I'm here! I can't believe the thread is gone! I haven't been here long but I love it. :loveshower:

*Ph13* I did see your post about how the ride went and you have EVERY right to be ****ed and upset! You did a fantastic job pulling things together, I'm sure I wouldn't have even made the ride. You and Sultan had an amazing ride, he must be quite the trooper with a lot of heart. Be proud of how you did and know that next time you will finish strongly! You did what was right for your horse and that is much more important than finishing!


----------



## Celeste

You didn't let anyone down. You did great! Those cougar rock pictures are awesome!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> We are truly a community, I couldn't imagine going without all of you. Isn't it a bit crazy to be so dependant on a virtual community?
> 
> 
> .


I guess I am crazy too...glad I'm not the only one. 

Dang, we need pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> You didn't let anyone down. You did great! Those cougar rock pictures are awesome!


Where are the pictures? Haven't seen any pictures...


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Where are the pictures? Haven't seen any pictures...


Post # 30. Page 3


----------



## Eole

OMG Cougar Rock! :loveshower:
PH, I don't know what happened and maybe you can share when you feel like it. But you certainly didn't let anyone down. You showed up and did your best and THAT is AWESOME. Certainly didn't let Sultan down, he doesn't know or care about the distance he did, only that you were there with him. We had so much fun following you, you can't begin to imagine how we all got infected with the Tevis Bug.
I hope you can look back and see some good in your experience.
Have a safe trip back and hug to Sultan and you. You are still my hero!:hug:


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I talk and dream about stuff. You go out and do it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> Thank you guys so much.. it literally reduced me to tears. I feel like I let everyone, and most especially Sultan, down.
> 
> I actually had a huge, long 3-post story written about my week and posted it this morning.. so maybe I broke the thread.
> 
> And maybe that is the universe's way of telling me to shut up and get over it.. because my Tevis experience is one I will never forget.. and mostly in a negative way. I tried to downplay the negative that went on before the ride in the hopes things would work out.. but as always, the gut knows. And I knew on Sunday when I arrived we likely wouldn't finish.
> 
> If you are interested, I may try to re-post the saga later. Meanwhile, the universe sent me a consolation prize in the form of some breathtaking pictures. I have a ton to scan, but took a quick pic with my phone of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sultan went up and over Cougar Rock like nobody's business.


Woohoo". Those are fantastic!!!!! We are so proud of you!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> I guess I am crazy too...glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> Dang, we need pictures!!!!!!!


I know...I was sick when I came on and it was gone. Weird, huh?


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Thank you guys so much.. it literally reduced me to tears. I feel like I let everyone, and most especially Sultan, down.
> 
> I actually had a huge, long 3-post story written about my week and posted it this morning.. so maybe I broke the thread.
> 
> And maybe that is the universe's way of telling me to shut up and get over it.. because my Tevis experience is one I will never forget.. and mostly in a negative way. I tried to downplay the negative that went on before the ride in the hopes things would work out.. but as always, the gut knows. And I knew on Sunday when I arrived we likely wouldn't finish.
> 
> If you are interested, I may try to re-post the saga later. Meanwhile, the universe sent me a consolation prize in the form of some breathtaking pictures. I have a ton to scan, but took a quick pic with my phone of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sultan went up and over Cougar Rock like nobody's business.


Dawn, I am so sorry you had bad experiences on this trip. Sometimes, it feels like one is rowwing against the universe. Shiitake happens. 

BUT - do not for one moment think you let us down. You rode 68 miles on the TEVIS on your very first try!!! 

You rode against some very tough competition and made it 68 miles!!! 

Shiitake happens. 
You are still tops in my book! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:
#120 ROCKS!!

Fabulous pictures!! 

When you are ready, post the story, pictures and video. Please?


----------



## Happy Place

Dawn I read your post on the last thread. Here is my take away. You remained calm enough through all the pre ride BS to get on, ride your ride and care for your horse. You rode an excruciating 68 miles. Sultan is healthy and did the ride in style! He will be fine. You let NO ONE down. You were outstanding given the hand you were dealt. We are all so very proud of you. :loveshower:


----------



## corgi

Dawn, those pictures are absolutely breathtaking!!! Seriously, they made me gasp. Wow!! They were the perfect pictures to start this new thread off on the right foot.

I was able to read your story before the thread disappeared. All I can say is that I am sorry that other people made your experience less than you had hoped but I hope you know that all of us could not be more proud of how you did..and even more so now that we know what you were dealing with behind the scenes.
You and Sultan rocked it!! And yes, you have every right to be totally PO'd. I sure would be.

I, too, have become very attached to this thread and all of you. Thank you MR for creating this new one to get us all back on track.


----------



## Topper

PhantomHorse & Sultan - I'm glad Celeste mentioned our posts; all the activity supporting your great feat - brought down the house (ha ha ha)
We are ALL SO PROUD of you !!!!!
I, for one, am hoping to see you go again next year - you and Sultan deserve another chance to show your shine!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I too saw your posy PH and replied.....just know I said you did well....sultan did well...you are safe and sound, all is now good. You learned a lot and now can move on from here...whether do it again or not. But you did an impressive job getting through the BS and going the distance. You went FAR!!!
Well done, and enjoy the rest of your journey.:runninghorse2:

You rode strong, and I can't tell you how much it meant to see the RS logo at Tevis. So very cool and heart warming.:loveshower:

You rock girl.

And I agree corgi, great photos to start the new thread!!!!!


----------



## Topper

phantomhorse13 said:


> Thank you guys so much.. it literally reduced me to tears. I feel like I let everyone, and most especially Sultan, down.
> 
> I actually had a huge, long 3-post story written about my week and posted it this morning.. so maybe I broke the thread.
> 
> And maybe that is the universe's way of telling me to shut up and get over it.. because my Tevis experience is one I will never forget.. and mostly in a negative way. I tried to downplay the negative that went on before the ride in the hopes things would work out.. but as always, the gut knows. And I knew on Sunday when I arrived we likely wouldn't finish.
> 
> If you are interested, I may try to re-post the saga later. Meanwhile, the universe sent me a consolation prize in the form of some breathtaking pictures. I have a ton to scan, but took a quick pic with my phone of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sultan went up and over Cougar Rock like nobody's business.


PhantomHorse - these are beyond fabulous! You deserve every emotion you are feeling. You got short-changed by a selfish selfish person - You are ROCK STARS !!!!


----------



## Celeste

There are several people that have not found the new thread yet. Roaddy. The new person. I can't think of her forum name but she is from Spain and her name was Ruth. And there is Sue. And Stan. I am trying to think of who else is not here.


----------



## Happy Place

I haven't seen TJ yet. She is probably working. I know she is on FB. Hope she finds us!


----------



## chl1234

PH13, there is no way in the world you let anyone down. You were there, you were trying.

Actually I saw your post last night about not going on because something was NQR with Sultan... I thought about that all night. And I have to say that to me the fact that you voluntarily gave up your dream to protect your horse is such a positive reflection on your character...it makes you a winner all the way in my book.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow...thanks to a conversation elsewhere w/Nicker, I finally found us again (now have to read 5 pages!)

Dang, 'tho, had the thread all nice & pinned & desktopped, (for like 2 years plus!) now have to convolute thu google then etc etc. Any suggestions on circumvention now?

Ok...will go read...


----------



## tjtalon

Topper said:


> PhantomHorse - these are beyond fabulous! You deserve every emotion you are feeling. You got short-changed by a selfish selfish person - You are ROCK STARS !!!!


Oh, Dawn!! You and Sultan are/were AWESOME. The pull was not your fault and circumstances were beyond your control. Breathtaking, you/Sultan, YES.


----------



## Ibriding

chl1234 said:


> PH13, there is no way in the world you let anyone down. You were there, you were trying.
> 
> Actually I saw your post last night about not going on because something was NQR with Sultan... I thought about that all night. And I have to say that to me the fact that you voluntarily gave up your dream to protect your horse is such a positive reflection on your character...it makes you a winner all the way in my book.


Exactly this!

You've also inspired me to look into competitive trail and endurance events! Although right now the idea of riding 8 miles into Minam Lodge and back out the same day seems pretty huge. lol


----------



## tjtalon

I'm still reading, but have to say, I've had my own sudden/weird day, then to come onto this...couldn't the powers-that-be have let us know the thread would be offed? This is a family. Someone mentioned CCGirl. I won't forget her. Just sayin', mods, a notice would have been appreciated.


----------



## tjtalon

Going to bed, hope I can find you'all soon. To end my post:

Our Stars: Dawn & Sultan, again:


----------



## Blue

Whew! I found it! It makes me a little sad to lose all those pages, but we all need to remember that we're still a family at the "dinner table", it's just a different table, same family.

Phantom, you are amazing! I told my husband about the difficulties you had pre-ride and he's just as ****ed as I am. You did right by Sultan and next year you'll know who you can depend on.

How are you getting Sultan home?


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> You rode strong, and I can't tell you how much it meant to see the RS logo at Tevis. So very cool and heart warming.


I can't tell you the number of people I had comment on your shirt, especially the quote on the back. It was certainly fitting for my situation!





Blue said:


> How are you getting Sultan home?


Sultan is being hauled home by the same people who hauled him out.. part of the reason I have been containing my rage, as I don't want him stuck out here!! They are supposed to leave Tuesday or Wednesday, and may or may not be stopping somewhere extra on the way home.. meaning he may be home next Sunday, or maybe Monday.. or eventually. :neutral: I am SO over dealing with other people who can't make plans and stick to them!!


----------



## Bondre

Celeste said:


> The new person. I can't think of her forum name but she is from Spain and her name was Ruth..


Hello everyone! In the midst of the Tevis story last night (my time) I just felt I had to post my support and admiration, although I hadn't introduced myself. Forgot to say I'm 48. I do hope it wasn't my post that blew the thread :shock: - what a way to begin!

I actually have my earlier post copied in my phone, so (at the risk of blowing the thread again), I'll re-post the relevant part:

I so much admire you both (Dawn and Sultan) for entering this event. And for getting so far against all the odds. And for having the fittest horse who should by all rights have finished with flying colours.

I'm so sorry things screwed up for you through no fault of your own. You have a right to be furious. Sultan should have been treated like royalty (as his name demonstrates). It's a killer when you have to rely on someone and they let you down. 

But you really shouldn't feel that you let Sultan down. I'm sure you did your 200% best to pick up all the pieces and get your horse to the start in the best possible condition, and to be there for him throughout a long, hard day, just as he tried his heart out for you. But he doesn't know you didn't finish, so try not to dwell on that and to remember the experience as a positive one, as if you were Sultan. Leaving aside all pre-race problems, the crowding at the start, the nerves and tension, you two must have enjoyed some very special moments together during the day, so try to fix on those.

Well done, well done, well done to you both!

And those pics are fantastic. What a brave horse you've got.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

My work pc is doing its usual Monday freeze play so I am here via mobile.

I have received notification from a few about the thread vanishing and have to blame the Texas Horse Friends thread. They knew the only way they would ever over take us as the #1 ranked posting thread was to get rid of it.  

Dawn I am coming in on the backside of all of this negative since you know I've been in the hospital with my 2nd daughter and her giving birth to our 6th grandchild.
If you do decide to repost I will read it, but know you never count the loss to see what you've gained. If you had only ridden a mile and had to pull out I know this family would have cheered you as the winner that you two are.
Let us down? Shut up! Lol you two are our measuring chart of how we want to be. In tune with your horse and over flowing with compassion for them.
More later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Ok now about my 2nd daughter having our 5th grandson and 6th grandchild. I hope this is the last one for a long time since both recent baby mommas got tied. Haven't heard from 3rd daughter in such a while and don't know her status with her new boyfriend.


I proudly introduce to you AKA Mickey as he will be called by us since my wife nicnamed him. Michelle set up there from 11am Saturday morning all the way through the delivery at 1:24 pm yesterday and is now staying up there with her through her tubes getting tied today and possible release tomorrow.

He weighed in at 6 lbs 1 oz and 21" long.











































I will also add that when she reached time to birth it was so quick we didn't get out of the room. Amber got a lesson in Biology with a front row seat to the entire show. I stood over in the corner as the only guy til the doctor arrived just in time to cut the cord. The nurse actually caught him coming out. I wept lightly til I heard the first baby cry then the gates opened!


----------



## VickiRose

Wow, six pages already! 
Firstly, congrats Roaddy on the new grandie!
Phantom, I didn't get to see the other post so Im not sure what happened in the lead up...but well done! And awesome photos! And I think you are a shining example of what I love about endurance riders...the horse's wellbeing comes FIRST! You absolutely did the right thing by Sultan. Watching your progress on the Tevis site gave me a welcome distraction from the grief and heartache of farewelling my mum on the weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good morning all!

Congrats Roaddy!!!!

Was a nice weekend here. Friday found me heading south the the Dover saddlery sale. Oh my....I hit mother load!!! I brought so many things home, and spent less than $200. That is a feat for me. I got a fly sheet for rain for $25. Been keeping an eye out. Great deal. Another goodie was a leather halter for trailering Jay.....$20. Should've bought two!!!

Raced home to prep for girls night. Had the sisters and nieces in for kabobs and corn on the cob. Curious....what does corn go for a dozen where you all live? It's up yo $5 a dozen here.....robbery!!!

The evening turned out nice.

Saturday found my oldest sister, mom and I heading over to the newest park for an impromptu ride. They rode their bikes as I rode Jay. No, not the same trails. . I was a little more adventurous this time and got down by the water and got some great shots. There were two other people riding, and I wasn't sure what jay would do when we passed on the trail, but he just looked at them. I really :loveshower: my boy.

This day was something I have wanted to do for a very long time.....spend a day with my sister in my territory. She is the oldest, I the youngest, and I never really thought she got me...so I wanted her to see my world. It was a good day.. 

Yesterday was the bridal shower for my eldest niece. Pretty nice...a wee bit of drama...always is when sister #2 and dad's wife are involved......but it was a few hours of my life and then I got to come home.

My DH was home from camp....boy was I glad to see him. It takes a family weekend to realize how much I appreciate him. Lol

Two and a half weeks until I go back to work. I enjoy my job....but I enjoy the hours I get tot spend with my horses more. I am not ready for it to end. Trying to soak up as much time as possible.

Wishing everyone a wonderful week!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

My sister getting horse time in. She's the one (and my father) who got me into horses. She's a marathoner and biker. Proud of her accomplishments. I offered her a ride.....but she didn't take me up on it.:wink: she was happy with the petting and smelling. She has two crushed discs....afraid of harming them.


----------



## VickiRose

And in other news, to add to the burden this week, while Mums funeral was on, their property was burgled. Not the house where they live, but their farm property. It's pretty isolated and no one lives there. Dad goes there every couple of days to feed stock etc. He went there today to find the shed had been broken into, the four wheel motorbike, chainsaw and other machinery taken. In addition they used the oxy-acetalin set to cut the metal gun cabinet from the wall and stole six firearms. We have some ideas on who might be responsible. I hope the cops find them before dad does.


----------



## NickerMaker71

A view of the water. Funny here.....we had to go through low branches. First I lost my hat.....then Jay lost his.:icon_rolleyes: well....now I know I can get back on out in the woods!!! Hahaha


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I can't tell you the number of people I had comment on your shirt, especially the quote on the back. It was certainly fitting for my situation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sultan is being hauled home by the same people who hauled him out.. part of the reason I have been containing my rage, as I don't want him stuck out here!! They are supposed to leave Tuesday or Wednesday, and may or may not be stopping somewhere extra on the way home.. meaning he may be home next Sunday, or maybe Monday.. or eventually. :neutral: I am SO over dealing with other people who can't make plans and stick to them!!


Oh my! Will be praying for Sultan's safe return. What a bad situation, having to trust your wonderful horse into someone else's care for such a long drive, and not being sure what will happen or when they plan on arriving.


----------



## greentree

Should we start a new thread every year, like the trail ride thread does, to keep it from being overloaded?

Roadyy, congratulations on the grand baby! He is darling!!

Dawn, what route do they take coming home? We need to find them a police escort!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> My DH was home from camp....boy was I glad to see him. It takes a family weekend to realize how much I appreciate him. Lol
> 
> !


I have some family like that too:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Should we start a new thread every year, like the trail ride thread does, to keep it from being overloaded?
> 
> Roadyy, congratulations on the grand baby! He is darling!!
> 
> Dawn, what route do they take coming home? We need to find them a police escort!!


Totally agree with all this! 

Maybe it's time for a HF trailer escort!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> And in other news, to add to the burden this week, while Mums funeral was on, their property was burgled. Not the house where they live, but their farm property. It's pretty isolated and no one lives there. Dad goes there every couple of days to feed stock etc. He went there today to find the shed had been broken into, the four wheel motorbike, chainsaw and other machinery taken. In addition they used the oxy-acetalin set to cut the metal gun cabinet from the wall and stole six firearms. We have some ideas on who might be responsible. I hope the cops find them before dad does.


Oh my, not good news at all. Everyone just be safe. Let the police handle the situation. I have heard of homes being robbed here while funerals are going on, the scum of the earth check the paper for death notices. Scum of the earth.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I just cracked the cover of Zen Mind zen horse and it got me thinking about this weekend and how Jay reacted to my sister the first time she walked into the barn.....he is extremely intuitive! as all horses are, but he clearly shows it with his 'human eyes'. 

He was afraid of her for the better part of the day. You can see in the picture I posted earlier he learned to be ok with her....but he literally stepped back and got a frightened face.....not a typical reaction from him.

I can't wait to continue reading and see if I learn of why....horses are the mirrors of our soul, that I beleive....and I beleive she covers things up well, and hides her 'whatever's'......but he clearly 'felt' something .

Interesting....very interesting.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Bondre*: WELCOME to the family! I am looking forward to hearing all about you horse(s) riding in Spain, and of course, pictures. :loveshower:

*Roadyy*: Glad you found us! Your new grandbaby is just precious! A good thing he came fast, long labors are really no fun at all. Amber can handle it, she's a strong girl. You've done really well with raising her to be a caring young lady. 

I was fortunate enough to get pulled to work in the nursery and postpartum this weekend, so I was having fun playing with babies too. They are all so beautiful, and such tiny diapers! It sure is nice to change a diaper on a baby instead of the adults I often have to diaper :shock:

*Greentree*: I do think we need to start a new thread each year, if our thread crashed because of overload. I would hate to have that happen again! I thought I had done something wrong...:sad:


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> I just cracked the cover of Zen Mind zen horse and it got me thinking about this weekend and how Jay reacted to my sister the first time she walked into the barn.....he is extremely intuitive! as all horses are, but he clearly shows it with his 'human eyes'.
> 
> He was afraid of her for the better part of the day. You can see in the picture I posted earlier he learned to be ok with her....but he literally stepped back and got a frightened face.....not a typical reaction from him.
> 
> I can't wait to continue reading and see if I learn of why....horses are the mirrors of our soul, that I beleive....and I beleive she covers things up well, and hides her 'whatever's'......but he clearly 'felt' something .
> 
> Interesting....very interesting.....


Nicker, nice looking trailer you have there!! 

I have had animals react oddly when meeting family members. They seem to recognize them right away as related, and act acordingly. 

I have seen this over and over with dogs, and with my horses too. Everytime they meet my son for the first time, they are very welcoming, much more so than with strangers, where they are more alert and cautious. He lives 600+/- miles away, so any contact is rare and infrequent. 

Will be interesting to hear if there is something about that in the book.


----------



## Roadyy

I recall your dogs reacting to me very favorably the first time we met.



MN17, great read about the family activities and little drama. Glad you were happy to see DH home and sure he was just as happy to see his DW missing him.

Bondre, welcome to us. That is the best way I can say it as us is a group of diversity to the Nth degree. I hope you find us palatable and I look forward to hearing more about you and your adventures in life.


I should also share a huge progress with Reba in our R&R episode.

I worked with her just over an hour Friday afternoon on turning on the forehand, neck reining and back pressure. I actually laid across her back for about 5 minutes without her moving a foot. We finished with me picking all four feet up while ground tied. I always leave with the excitement of what she will amaze me with next.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good work Roadyy!! Reba is coming along nicely

My dogs, being Boxers do love people and are very friendly especially away from the house. Plus they are very highly trained and know my signal for "greet friend". 

On their home turf, with strangers coming into the house...little different story. 

One person was foolish enough to reach over the fence, fortunately was just given a warning "bite" and no skin broken. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Sigh....the weekend of entertaining has zapped me of energy. I think I will take my Zen book out to the pasture and read a bit.....as opposed to going and working in my classroom.:neutral: 

I know myslef....I have to be energized to go there...or I will just simply pick up stuff and lay it back down....lol

I do need to get in there tho...so much to do.:shock: maybe tomorrow. Lol

Have a good day all.


----------



## Blue

Sultan is being hauled home by the same people who hauled him out.. part of the reason I have been containing my rage, as I don't want him stuck out here!! They are supposed to leave Tuesday or Wednesday, and may or may not be stopping somewhere extra on the way home.. meaning he may be home next Sunday, or maybe Monday.. or eventually. I am SO over dealing with other people who can't make plans and stick to them!!

*Phantom*, I would try to control my anger too. You must be beside yourself with worry. How is your husband doing? I'm sure he partially blames himself for not being able to be there for you, which of course is ridiculous. I believe that all things in life are a learning lesson. When the dust settles and you are able to rest with Sultan in his stall you will take away from this something special. I'm sure of it. And those pics you posted gave me goose bumps. Sultan didn't even look like he was struggling!

*Bondre*, Hello! Nice to hear from you again.


*Roadyy*, Congratulations again! What a beautiful little baby. So tiny! I kinda wish all of mine had been that small. And those Texas folks can be sneaky!

*Nicker*, very glad you had a pleasant weekend with your sisters and nieces. Something I miss not have a good relationship with either of mine. Who cares if your sis "keeps things hidden". As long as she doesn't lay them on you, right?

*Vicki*, so sorry your parents property was burgled. Anita is right, it happens a lot here too. I hope the authorities find the culprits and get all of your property back. Must have been a very sad shock to your dad.

Should we start a new thread every year, like the trail ride thread does, to keep it from being overloaded?

*Greentree*, this may be an excellent idea. Maybe that way the old one could be archived and not lost.

*Anita*, how exciting to get to play with babies in the nursery! And still go home and sleep! Lol.


Well, Doc is doing well. His surgery was a little more intense than the last one as they found more damage and had to take longer to repair it. So more pain and a slightly longer recovery, but the prognosis is just as good as with the first leg. We're all looking forward to having this done so that happy dog can just be a dog.

Son and DIL brought their horses back yesterday afternoon. I would have had them in about a month anyway but I was looking forward to the extra time to get ready for them. Chip had been getting hives. Serious hives that were spreading. She tried everything I was telling her to do and it would help, but we couldn't seem to figure out what was causing it. I tend to think the midge infestation has taken its toll at their place. 

I know that the previous tenants NEVER raked or removed the manure and now with son and DIL there I know it doesn't get removed as religiously as I do. They just don't have the equipment to do it. Their jobs are keeping bare living expenses covered but they can't seen to get ahead at all so they're really looking forward to a fresh start in Idaho. It was a very good job offer for her and he seems to think he can find a job up there fairly soon. 

So, I told them to bring Chip over here for a few days to see if the hives went down at all. Naturally they were worried about the other one being left behind freaking out. He gets anxiety anyway and I'd really like for him to learn to spend some time alone, but in a more controlled situation. I'll have all of the horses all winter ….. again. Not looking forward to that, but at the same time don't want them to have to sell their horses either. 

Troubles with other son are escalating and that's truly depressing. Just can't seem to figure out a way to get him to keep it together. I'll have to call his case worker again today and see if she has some input.

Well, I better get this day rockin'

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Wow, 7 pages already. Over 40 at light speed. Just goes to show how bonded the people are here. Really seems like the gathering spot rather than a thread. Amazing how it is reforming. Truly a family.

MR So glad you started the thread up again. Good move. It was a lonesome feeling to not see the over 40 thread listed when I went to log in. If 7 pages this soon indicates anything, we'll will be starting another one in a couple of years. 

PH13 so proud of you. I know you are sitting on pins and needles re Sultan's return. He's going to be fine. You both did so beautifully and we all are so proud of you. The pictures are beautiful. Congrats. Yeah, you are my hero. Please keep us posted on Sultan's trip back. I know you will be glad to see him standing on home turf. 

VicklRose So sorry about the break in and theft. It is a bad time anyway, but that just adds salt to the wound. I am sorry. My thoughts are with you and hope that healing and peace are with you. God be with you. 

Rick Congrats on the new bundle of joy. You are such a wonderful family. God has certainly blessed you greatly. Much love exhibited in those pics.

Bondre Welcome. Now we can say we have a family member from Spain. How wonderful. Bet it is beautiful there. Again a big welcome.

HP Thanks for sending friend request. What a nice thing to wake up to when I logged on. Glad we are all back together. 

AA I agree that we need a HF escort of some kind. That's a great idea.

Greetree You and AA may have launched the Over 40 equine escort team. I know I will be concerned until I know Sultan is on home turf.

I was just seeing what state the Tevis ride took place in. I did a mapquest and Sultan will have to go thru 9 states to get home. Nevada, Utah, Colorado, Nebraska, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio and NE Pennsylvania. I don't think we have forum members in most of those states. Would really like to know how Sultan's trip home is progressing.

Yesterday was a nice day. S and A showed up about 11:30 a.m. and we went to the Western Sirloin. Really enjoyed company and food. Ate too much. I think our love for the forest is very similar. We all enjoy just driving and sight seeing. By the time we got to my place it was in the 90's. We knew it was going to be hot so they did not bring their horses, but we got Peaches saddled and bridled and A got on her. It was getting late so we decided to follow in the truck and let him ride her down the forest road a ways. She did great and I think she will be a safe ride for me. We are all waiting for cooler temps so they can bring their trailer w/LQ over and camp. I am really hoping that this is the beginning of a wonderful fall season to see the sights of the forest from horseback. They also know some people who have mules and wagons that we talked about coming to visit. When I had my drive laid out I was hoping for company to bring trailers and wagons and all manner of equine around. Driveway is a big circle with plenty of room for all. The dirt roads are perfect for wagons, we just need to map out a good route for them to take. I am excited, but don't want to get too carried away. This may be the beginning of wonderful memories of my golden years:wink:

Hens and mare waiting on breakfast. Yeah, I am late, but just had to chime in. Losing yall yesterday sure made me realized how much I am attached. After A and S left I came in and tried to log on. It was pitiful, just sat there gazing sadly at the horse talk section looking for my forum family. I will try to be more deserving of my blessings of the people here that I have become so attached to.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, Love the new avatar!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place said:


> Dawn I read your post on the last thread. Here is my take away. You remained calm enough through all the pre ride BS to get on, ride your ride and care for your horse. You rode an excruciating 68 miles. Sultan is healthy and did the ride in style! He will be fine. You let NO ONE down. You were outstanding given the hand you were dealt. We are all so very proud of you. :loveshower:


"Like" x 1000000 on this!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Wow! So much going on again and already 8 pages! Thank you MR for starting a new thread.

PH - I cannot say enough how proud I am of you. I am sorry you had such a bad experience, but am also hopeful you will have a great experience next year.

Roadyy- congratulations on your new grandchild!

Vicki - I am sorry to hear about the break in. Not a welcome event anytime, but especially on top of a funeral. I hope the police find and fine the culprit.

Ellen, TJ, Celeste, Greentree, and Anita - good to see you on.

Bondre - welcome!!

Blue - I am sending good healing vibes for the dogs and the horses. We have some nasty bugs biting the horses here too, making them all bumpy and itchy.

I will continue on a new post so I don't lose this one...


----------



## Happy Place

Good Morning everyone! I am moving rather slowly. We had huge storms last night. Briar was pacing, panting and climbing in and out of my bed, then the bath tub! He doesn't even like baths LOL. All is well, the sun is out and the dogs are sound asleep.

Today I am going to turn in my new employee paperwork. After that I will measure my office and take some pics so I can get to decorating! I actually have 2 offices. One for the Jr High and one ( in the same school) in the tech department for the online students. I'll only be in that office once a week (Yeah, right), but I think I still need to make it a bit more homey. It's plain as day and not cozy at all. That is just not how I work!

Roadyy- Congrats on the new grand baby!!! I will be getting my baby fix on Wed. I am meeting 3 very good friends, all who have kids.  There will be 3 3 yr olds a 4 yr old and 3 6 mo olds! I love them dearly and met them all at my old job. I've known them for years and they are like family to me. On Wed. we are meeting at a beach for some baby fun!!! So excited.

Tomorrow is lesson #2. Hoping that I can bring my own saddle. Not sure if it will fit her lesson horse though. I got a bruise from the pommel of her saddle last time that lasted all week! (TMI? LOL).

PH I would be checking in on Sultan constantly! Can you call/text the passenger to see where they are, how he is doing and if they need someone to come find them to kick some butt?!!!


----------



## Koolio

Funny intruder story...
Yesterday morning I let the dogs out and fed them at about 6:00. Since they go out after their breakfast, I left the patio door slightly ajar so they could do their thing and layer on the couch until they were don't. Well, I fell asleep and Lucy crawled up with me for a snooze. Lovely... Well, I was suddenly awoken by her barking like crazy and I see a large black shape hanging and screaming from the window screen by the front door. WTH?!?! A cat?! NOT my cat!!! The neighbours cat must have come in through the patio door and woke Lucy so she cornered it in the front entry. Needless to say, I had a small heart attack, but was afterwards grateful that it wasn't a skunk!! What a way to wake up!

It is a long weekend here due to today being Heritage day. The weather has been lovely, so we've been landscaping. Friday DH and I removed the sod from around the firepit and a large patio space. Yesterday we finished around the firepit with rock and layer gravel and patio tiles on the patio. It looks so much better, but hard work! Today I have to build a garden box and plant two pear trees, so I'll be digging again. Luckily it's a little cooler.

DD and I went riding both Saturday evening and Sunday evening. Saturday I rode Sam bareback walk, trot and canter for about an hour and a half. I'm a little sore as he is a big mover and very difficult to ride bareback. He loved it though. Last night we took Himmy and Koolio out on a hack and let them have a good run. Koolio is quick, but I've never let him open up. We always canter / gallop in a very controlled manner. Last night I let him go just a little bit more and WOW! Hang on to your space boots, that horse can move!! I think we only reached about 4th gear as he still had a few more to go, but he was moving so quick my eyes were watering. DD says, "Holy smokes Mom! Did you mean to do that?" Of course I did. Now I need to find a place where I can really let my little desert horse open up and see what he's got. Fun, fun, fun!

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Blue

Koolio, good for you for letting him open up! Exciting! Sorry about that cat though. I hate waking up to barking. It always scares me.

Now a quesiton . What are you doing for your horses bites? Anythign? Are you finding any relief for them at all?


----------



## Twalker

Wow! That was a close call. Came on the Forum yesterday and couldn't find you guys. I darn near had a panic attack.

Roadyy - Congrats on the new grandson. He is beautiful.

PH13 - Didn't get to see what happened at Trevis but we all are so proud of you and Sultan. You did wonderful. Those pics are scary. I don't think I could do that.

Well, as of today, I have a lease on a beautiful black and white Paint mare. Went to look at a couple TBs that were for sale and decided they were a tad to much horse for me. The BO offered a lease to me. The mare's name is Lady. and she is a dream to ride. I am so excited. Going out tonite to ride.


----------



## Celeste

We all had a panic attack. There are still a few that haven't found us yet.


----------



## Blue

That's true Celeste. We need to make a list and send out messages.


----------



## Ibriding

VickiRose said:


> And in other news, to add to the burden this week, while Mums funeral was on, their property was burgled. Not the house where they live, but their farm property. It's pretty isolated and no one lives there. Dad goes there every couple of days to feed stock etc. He went there today to find the shed had been broken into, the four wheel motorbike, chainsaw and other machinery taken. In addition they used the oxy-acetalin set to cut the metal gun cabinet from the wall and stole six firearms. We have some ideas on who might be responsible. I hope the cops find them before dad does.


How horrible! I hope the scum get what's coming to them!


----------



## Ibriding

Twalker said:


> Well, as of today, I have a lease on a beautiful black and white Paint mare. Went to look at a couple TBs that were for sale and decided they were a tad to much horse for me. The BO offered a lease to me. The mare's name is Lady. and she is a dream to ride. I am so excited. Going out tonite to ride.


She looks very nice Twalker, congrats! 

No riding for me today but I am headed out to pick huckleberries. Yummy!


----------



## Happy Place

Talker what a nice looking mare!

Koolio- ride em cowgirl!! How big is Koolio? I always imagine him as a big thorobred, guess not, huh?

Did school stuff today. Bought some stuff for my office and for group therepy. Now I just have lessons to sort out and some crafty stuff for wall hangings.

Dinner time, then horse time. Later


----------



## corgi

Koolio, the first thought I had was SKUNK! LOL. Glad your intruder didn't cause too much trouble.

VR- so sorry to hear your Mom's property was burglarized. Ugh...not what you needed right now.

TW- pretty paint!!

HP- have fun at your lesson tomorrow!

Rick- congratulations!!!

Isabella's rain rot is getting better but her lower legs are a little puffy. Was told that is normal when the rain rot is on the lower legs and she had some really bad patches of it down there. She has seen me for 4 days in a row and I am now getting dirty looks when I arrive. LOL. "Oh no...here she comes again and she is going to pick at me and make me stand in the wash stall again and just do that fussing that she does. Ugh"

Thought I would post a video hubby took yesterday. I hopped on Blue to try out the new saddle. The stirrups were too long because I didn't plan on being on for very long. Blue follows my hubby around everywhere he goes. So hubby started walking backwards and Blue followed. I wanted to show you all Blue's low headseat (when he is relaxed). Yes, he was trying to eat grass a couple of times, but when he is relaxed, his head is usually low like that anyway which is why I think he would be a great WP horse.:cowboy:

We have started riding him in a hackamore and he seems to respond very well.

Warning...hubby says "sh*take" in the video so if that offends, don't watch!


----------



## Koolio

Twalker - lovely new mount! Congratulations!

Ibriding - I hope you get lots of berries. We were at my grandparents cabin in BC last week and were told by local experts that the berries were very poor and sparse this year. My family usually picks huckleberries every year. I love them fresh, frozen and in jam.

HappyPlace - when do you go back to school? Summer goes so fast! Koolio is a purebred Arabian and just over 15 hands, so really a little squirt. My 5'3" height makes him look a little taller I guess. Old man Sam on the other hand is 16'2". He makes me look like a midget! LOL!

HOT here today! I did get my trees planted and the patio done. Now I have to move the old sidewalk blocks, build a garden box and re-paint the outdoor furniture. Not even going to think about starting that work until it cools down some. Hopefully it will cool enough and not storm so I can ride this evening.

Tomorrow I need to check to see when my new saddle will be done. It shouldn't be long now!


----------



## tjtalon

Somehow I got UTube on "restricted mode", so can't see Ladona's video. Will have to figure out how to fix that.

Twalker, that's a very pretty horse.

Tracey, what an exciting ride you must've had, that's so cool...

VickyRose, that was just so wrong...I'm with "hope they get what's coming to them".

Rick, congratulations on the new baby boy!

HP, happy horse-time to you tonight!

I have some things going on that I don't feel like talking about, but I'm sure I'll keep checking in here. Thanks, MR, for getting the thread renewed. That disappearance was/is so weird. Maybe we did reach a "storage allowance" point.

Later all...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TWalker*: Lady is so pretty! Y'all look great together. Leasing is a very smart thing to do, gets you riding and responsibility without the long term commitment. 

Like a courtship!! 

I saw Roadyy and Reba out on the dance floor going round and round...

*Koolio*: we are going to need new pictures of Miss Lucy since the others were lost! Did you take a picture of the wildcat by any chance? I bet Lucy was excited to find a new, live toy to play with 

Sounds like you had a fabulous ride...so fast the tears were falling...Yippee :loveshower:

Don't forget to post pictures of the new garden. 

*HP*: Have fun at your lesson tomorrow, hopefully your saddle will fit. Need pictures!! 

*Nicker*: Your race through the woods sounds like fun too! It is so awesome to go for a good run! Then some Zen time in the pasture, life is wonderful sometimes 

*Corgi*: Blue is so cute! What a character. Saddle looks super cool. I can see why your DH is madly in love with him. 

Should be fine in WP if you can train him to carry his head like that. (without grass lol)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! 

Koolio, sounds fun!:runninghorse2:

Sorry, I can't recall who is leasing the new paint, but it's nice looking.

HP, good for you for getting some work done. I did nothing! LOL

Corgi, love the video. I recognize that place!!

TJ, hang on girl!:wink:

BLUE, well, my sisters and I arne't as close as I would like. It was a nice weekend, don't get me wrong, and I guess you have a point, if she doesn't confide in me....it's less on my plate....but she is my oldest sister, and i have always wanted us to be 'close'. This weekend was about as close as it gets and it was still surfacey. It is what it is......

Funny today.....put Rainn's new fly sheet on. It's whitish/grayish. When I let her out, Jay AND the goats were like....:eek_color::eek_color: WHO the heck is that? :rofl::rofl: If only i had my video camera rolling to watch them trying to figure her out!

Did get some Zen time. It's an easy and interesting read.

Also, weird....as I was leaving, a TURTLE was traipsing through the barn aisle.:dance-smiley05: Have know idea where it came from, but it was on a mission! I helped it a bit when it got caught in the crack of the door. LOL

AA, thank you! I love my little trailer too!

Vicki, so sorry about the theft.....gosh. People are wicked.

If i missed something, sorry...trying my best to remember everything!:wink:

have a good night all!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *Ellen*, Love the new avatar!


Thank you, Blue. She is a nice horse. I am comfortable with her. First time in a long time. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Thanks everyone but I didn't do much.
Thread was gone so I made another.
We are almost at 100 posts, then 1000's.
We all know how that works here.
We were setting a record though and no proof of it now.
Likes and all still have the quantity and the post count.

I hope some admin or moderator is reading this.
I think we are owed an explanation to some degree.

I believe we have mostly all found the new thread.
Thought about Stan yesterday, he should find us.
Believe the thread title is as it was, I hope.
Close enough.

Good Night All:


----------



## Ibriding

*tjtalon* Hugs to you and I hope it all works out. 

*Nicker* I completely understand the sibling thing. I have a younger brother and we have never been close. It makes me sad but I can only do so much, he's got to make an effort too. Still a bummer though. Very funny about the fly sheet!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Our visitor today.


----------



## Happy Place

Happy horses tonight. Imagine this....hay AND water LOL No lesson tomorrow. Coach is at a fair with other clients. My lesson got scheduled for Thursday. Can't wait. I want to ride more! :cowboy:


----------



## Koolio

*Pics as requested...*

The new patio with old furniture to be painted tomorrow.









The firepit with new flooring and more furniture to paint... Ponies lounging in the background.









A couple of miss Lucy (aka Lucifer when she's naughty).


















And one more of just the ponies lounging. Koolio is in the middle and Sam was camera shy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I had a whole post ready and the computer did the circle of death and the post was gone. 

As far as our old thread, there is an administrator working on it. He informed me that he couldn't find any trace that the thread ever existed, but maybe the tech experts can find it. They are still woking on it though...

*Blue*: so good to hear that is the last surgery poor Doc needs. Hopefully he will have a complete recovery without any problems. 

So, the kids are dropping off the grandponies while they run off to a new place. Do you get ride time out of the deal? 

We need new pictures of your pretty blue jeep btw 

*Nicker*: Turtle is so awesome, I do love turtles!! Think it is a painted, but not sure. Pipes is very interested in it, good to see she is secure on a chain:wink:

*TJ*: Thinking of you. :hug:

*Ellen*: What a lovely day! Lunch and a drive throught he woods. Brings back my childhood days. Very peaceful. 

Campground sounds like fun!! We might want to drop in and go on one of those rides :cowboy:
*Koolio*: Horses are beautiful, how did you get two light horses to stay clean?? 

The firepit by the pasture is wonderful. Can just picture you all gathered around toasting marshmallows, or maybe growin' some corn, lol. 

Like the patio too, are you going to paint the furniture a bright color? Or sticking with the wood colors? 

Miss Lucy is a big girl now! She is so beautiful, Boxers are the best!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I went to a different bank branch today and saw a picture of a beautiful tree. It was painted in the fall and the tree was a big ball of bright red. Very striking! 

The teller told me the actual tree was outside. Just a pretty green right now, but I really liked the looks of it; nice straight trunk and round shape about 15 feet tall. 

She said it was a Japanese Pistash or Chinese Pistache (not sure of the name or spelling, but plan to look it up. All I kept thinking was Pistashios are pale green, not bright red :wink:

Any gardeners out there know about this type of tree? I am really considering planting one. Would love to see that pretty red in the fall.


----------



## chl1234

I have no experience with the Chinese Pistache tree (a cousin to the Pistachio tree), but this web site has some information:
Backyard Gardener - The Chinese Pistache Tree, April 14, 2004

According to this site, the tree is fairly large (40-50 ft tall and 30 ft in diameter) when full grown, so a large yard is best. Tree is very drought and wind resistant when established.


----------



## AnitaAnne

chl1234 said:


> I have no experience with the Chinese Pistache tree (a cousin to the Pistachio tree), but this web site has some information:
> Backyard Gardener - The Chinese Pistache Tree, April 14, 2004
> 
> According to this site, the tree is fairly large (40-50 ft tall and 30 ft in diameter) when full grown, so a large yard is best. Tree is very drought and wind resistant when established.


Oh, that is a little bigger than I wanted...I was told about 25 feet. I wonder if there are differnt kinds??? 

Found this link - has a picture of the tree. 

Chinese Pistache on the Tree Guide at arborday.org


----------



## Blue

Maryland, I wish to be sharing your corn this evening. Been a very difficult day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Maryland, I wish to be sharing your corn this evening. Been a very difficult day.


That doesn't sound good...


----------



## Blue

Been difficult.


----------



## Blue

:hug:Wishign you an easy day tomorrow though Anita.:hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Maryland, I wish to be sharing your corn this evening. Been a very difficult day.


That doesn't sound good...


----------



## chl1234

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh, that is a little bigger than I wanted...I was told about 25 feet. I wonder if there are differnt kinds???
> 
> Found this link - has a picture of the tree.
> 
> Chinese Pistache on the Tree Guide at arborday.org


Could also have to do with different growth environments. Elderberry 'bushes' in s. Mississippi were small trees and small shrubs where I grew up in Colorado. I planted a Japanese tea by my house in Mississippi because it was supposed to be about 5' tall and 5' wide. But within 5 years it was over 8' tall. and had completely overwhelmed the area.

And we don't usually think of wisteria vines as big as a house, but one wisteria vine took over two lots and collapsed a house in California


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> :hug:Wishign you an easy day tomorrow though Anita.:hug:


Thank you, just have to be strong. 

I'm sorry you had a difficult day, will tomorrow be better or more of the same?


----------



## AnitaAnne

chl1234 said:


> Could also have to do with different growth environments. Elderberry 'bushes' in s. Mississippi were small trees and small shrubs where I grew up in Colorado. I planted a Japanese tea by my house in Mississippi because it was supposed to be about 5' tall and 5' wide. But within 5 years it was over 8' tall. and had completely overwhelmed the area.
> 
> And we don't usually think of wisteria vines as big as a house, but one wisteria vine took over two lots and collapsed a house in California


Wisteria grows huge here too. Covers the trees. Really pretty though. 

I think I'm going to plant the tree. Just going to move it out from the corner farther than I wanted, but it's ok. It can be the center of the arrangement instead of the corner feature. 

I want to place a bench around it, thinking of concrete for the durability. Can concrete be painted or stained? Would need to be sealed with something I guess. Would love a koi pond with a bridge, but I think that would be too much maintenance. 

There is a huge nursery in Birmingham that often has lots of molded items.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom, if you are out there, I sent you a pm. 

Headed to bed though, very tired tonite.


----------



## Bondre

Gosh, this thread grows so fast it's hard to keep up. You guys are very prolific!

Thanks everyone for the welcome. Here are a couple of photos of my two, Macarena and Flamenca. They are both unregistered mutts, with a large percentage of Andalucian blood. I think Macarena is hispanoarab - but when she's dozing my DH says she looks more like a donkey. She is five now, I've had her since she was three; Flamenca is a golden oldie, and I got her last year for my boys to learn on.

Mutual scratching session:



This was in springtime when we had grass:



Riding with my son:



Last winter when Flamenca was new to us, and still skinny:





AnitaAnne said:


> I want to place a bench around it, thinking of concrete for the durability. Can concrete be painted or stained? Would need to be sealed with something I guess.


We had a new terrace done this summer with 'printed' concrete (translation from Spanish - maybe it has another name in English?). It is stained and you apply moulds to the surface when it is still wet to make it look like wooden planks or cobble stones or whatever you want. Once it's dry you seal it with a resin product. It looks great. 

But of course, if you're planning on buying a ready-made bench that wouldn't work, because you have to stain the concrete when it's wet. I don't know if there are stains available for dry concrete, or maybe you could stain the sealant? You can paint it for sure, but if you have damp rising from the ground the paint will*lift and you'll have to repaint annually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning all.

TJ, sorry about your work woes compiling on goodbyes to Savannah. I hope you find peace and know there is a reason. Just have faith that it will be better for you on the other side.

Blue, I hope things turn for the better with your situation soon as well.


AA, nice tree and idea for the yard.

Doc is loosing weight yet again. I have changed his weight supplement and will see how that works. We also put him on the grass alone to give him more since they said he was not spending much time at the hay ring with the others. The round pen is only separating him from the others by a road so he is close and when that is gone we will move him to the back pasture where the grass is growing good and should be better for him.

I stopped over to visit Reba after leaving the boys and walked up about 10 feet short of Reba and she came the other 10 feet to see me. With just a couple of fingers on the halter ring we walked around the pasture for a couple of minutes. I brought some peppermint for a treat and she sure did enjoy that to the point of following me all the way back to the gate. I just went out to be seen and keep us going forward. No work just being so she doesn't associate my presence with work every time, albeit she does seem to enjoy the work too.

DW is still with DD and DGS as she had her tubes tied yesterday and she pays for the circumcision today which should happen later this evening. So they should be released tomorrow if they still keep him a day after the snipping.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Hang on BLUE! We are here for you!

AA, you too...did I miss something?

Roaddy, sounds like a good night. 

AA, Pipes was deathly afraid of the turtle. LOL i have to keep her tied most of the time out at the barn tho, b/c she will chase Rainn or the chickens. :x

She's fine with the goats and other dogs.....I wish I knew how to break her of chasing.....any advice would be welcome.

Seems she chases what will run....obviously. Horses and chickens run....goats turn around and threaten to butt. She's mostly a scardy cat, but for some reason, she's got it in for Rainn.

Koolio, Love the fire ring area!!!!

Hope it's sunshiny in your neck of the woods and you all get some saddle time.

RIDE STRONG everyone!:gallop:


----------



## greentree

The things we do for love........

When we left Texas, we left a 30 acre hay patch, so we sold all the hay equipment. We bought hay here the first 2 years, since this place has pasture and woods. The trees grow on rocks. Big rocks. 

When we showed up with this tractor, though the neighbors thought we should be making hay. They have been paying people with tractor to shred. 

Not being ones to waste all this lovely grass, last fall, we borrowed hay equipment and cut.Made a couple hundred lightweight bales, and they got my herd through February. This was such a blessing....only God knows how much. 

So yesterday, I spent the day picking up bales. Some of these bales weigh 3 times what the ones last year did, and the others weigh 2 times. We have not even cut the other 2 fields yet. Thankfully, I am stronger than I was last year!

I had a lot of wonderful help during the heat of the day, and Mary and her brother in the evening. Still a lot of work for an almost old woman, lol!!

We finished at 10:45 PM, showered, and poor DH had to drive 2.5 hours to Louisville, then get up early for a sales meeting. Hope they don't expect him to stay AWAKE for it!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Bondre*: Your horses are beautiful!! Wonderful pictures of the girls. Flamenca has improved a lot in the year you have owned her, good job!! Thanks for sharing. 

I will check into that staining, but first need to find the benches  

*Nicker*: best way to stop the chasing is with a kick! Although I really hate them, shock collors do work for that kind of situation. I never use them though. 

Have you tried walking her on a leash through the chickens and correcting/rewarding as appropriate? Have her get in a down position and place a chicken on her, etc? Same thing with Rainn, teach her correct behavior by modeling it on the leash, then off leash as learning progresses. 

*Roadyy*: discharge is still day after circ, yes. So nice to hear Reba has bonded so well with you. Nothing like a little lovin' from a horse to make the day brighter. 

*TJ*: :hug:

Going to be working on the yard a bit, need to do lots of pruning. Tough day ahead. :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> The things we do for love........
> 
> When we left Texas, we left a 30 acre hay patch, so we sold all the hay equipment. We bought hay here the first 2 years, since this place has pasture and woods. The trees grow on rocks. Big rocks.
> 
> When we showed up with this tractor, though the neighbors thought we should be making hay. They have been paying people with tractor to shred.
> 
> Not being ones to waste all this lovely grass, last fall, we borrowed hay equipment and cut.Made a couple hundred lightweight bales, and they got my herd through February. This was such a blessing....only God knows how much.
> 
> So yesterday, I spent the day picking up bales. Some of these bales weigh 3 times what the ones last year did, and the others weigh 2 times. We have not even cut the other 2 fields yet. Thankfully, I am stronger than I was last year!
> 
> I had a lot of wonderful help during the heat of the day, and Mary and her brother in the evening. Still a lot of work for an almost old woman, lol!!
> 
> We finished at 10:45 PM, showered, and poor DH had to drive 2.5 hours to Louisville, then get up early for a sales meeting. Hope they don't expect him to stay AWAKE for it!!


Nice haul! Always a good feeling to have fresh hay in the barn. I smile everytime I look at my little pile. :loveshower:


----------



## Twalker

tjtalon said:


> Twalker, that's a very pretty horse.
> 
> I have some things going on that I don't feel like talking about, but I'm sure I'll keep checking in here. Thanks, MR, for getting the thread renewed. That disappearance was/is so weird. Maybe we did reach a "storage allowance" point.
> 
> Later all...


 Thanks tjtalon. 

Hope things get better for you.

Jill


----------



## chl1234

AnitaAnne said:


> Wisteria grows huge here too. Covers the trees. Really pretty though.
> 
> I want to place a bench around it, thinking of concrete for the durability. Can concrete be painted or stained? Would need to be sealed with something I guess. Would love a koi pond with a bridge, but I think that would be too much maintenance.


Are you in Alabama? I saw a lot of wisteria covering trees when I visited there (does in MS also, but maybe not quite as much...) but even the vines covering trees are small compared to the one in Cali...it is now some sort of park.

You can paint concrete--they have some pretty patterned stuff that can be painted on concrete floors in place of tile or carpet, so could probably use it on a bench also. Bondre is also correct that when concrete is poured it can be stained, impressed, and then coated and can come out looking like fancy tile with much less work, but that doesn't work with pre-made items.

From what I read, that tree takes quite a while to get established.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a video of the launch on Friday. I will post a couple of pics from the other video instead of the video itself due to strong language content.







Really too bad there was such harsh cursing because it was a good angle for the launch.


----------



## Happy Place

Bondre- cute horses. Welcome! 

Blue- I'm thinking of you. Hang in there girl!

TJ- just :hug:

It's a beautiful day here. I just can't get motivated to do anything. Not sure why, sorta sleepy, sorta restless. I never did go down to meet the neighbor who has her horse boarded nearby. Maybe today.

Nike is ready for some work for sure. I am tired of being frustrated there. DH hasn't felt up to fixing the round pen and I don't have the skills to do it myself. Without a round pen, I can't keep Buster out of the way enough to do anything. Even walking around the pasture, Buster follows us. It makes me uncomfortable because I don't trust him. DH doesn't want me to ask if I can move Nike until someone has been on him. Can't get on him without the round pen, can't fix round pen without DH. Makes me dizzy thinking about it!
:shrug:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Rick* What an awesome launch. No wonder launching a vessel is such a monumental event. Really nice. 

Glad you are enjoying working with Reba. You both seem to be comfortable with the workouts. 

*PH13* When you get a chance, please let me know how you and Sultan are. I know you must be stressed over his trip home and tired from the ride. I just won't be able to relax about Sultan until I know he is home. 

I just want you to know that you and Sultan have been an inspiration to me. That ride was an amazing feat. Very proud of you.

*AA* Be sure to check to see if the leaves on the tree are toxic to equine. I love flowering cherry trees, but hesitate to plant any around here because of their toxicity.

Yeah, I have really enjoyed the outings each week. I am really hoping it grows into group camping and riding. Oh, and by the way, you are welcome anytime to enjoy the forest and my facilities (humble as they are). Would love to meet you. 

*Blue* Hope things are looking up for you today. Keep your chin up.

*TJ* You seem to be having a slump. Hope things get better. I might have misread, but did you mention Savannah? I hope nothing is wrong with the kitties. I know how I am about mine.

*Ladona *Enjoyed the vid of you and Blue. He is a cutie. He has loads of personality

*HP* Glad the horses are getting their hay. I know that is a relief to you to see them content. Especially Nicke.

Hope your riding lesson goes good and your saddle fits the lesson horse. It makes me more comfy to use my own saddle. 

*Koolio* Love the deck and firepit. I am trying my hand at a paver stone walk way at the front door. Did you use sand to level the surface. Also, did you get a firepit insert or is that necessary? Lucy is growing. Wow, no longer a cute puppy. She is really pretty.

Glad to hear Ole Man Sam has still got the get up and go. Sounds like he is really doing well.:thumbsup:

*Twalker* That is a pretty paint. Hope you enjoy many rides with her.

I know I am missing some, but forgive. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> 
> *Twalker* That is a pretty paint. Hope you enjoy many rides with her.
> 
> I know I am missing some, but forgive. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.
> 
> God bless and keep.


Hi Ellen Thanks much. I have a feeling you will be back in the saddle very soon. If I can do it, you will too. Horses are in our blood.:loveshower:


----------



## Twalker

Well, can you say sore? You name it, every muscle in my body is hurting today but I am so happy. Last night was the first day of my leasing Lady. My part of the deal is to clean her stall 3x a week and $200 a month. Other stable staff will clean the other days of the week.

So I cleaned her stall, groomed her and saddled her and rode. She is a dream. With very light mouth contact, and little pressure in the leg department and she did everything I asked. Her trot/jog was so smooth. 

Bless the Cross Roads Stables for offering her for lease. I am in heaven.....well except for my muscles :rofl:. I hope that will go away in time. Hah!

Thanks to everyone that like my post with Ladies pic. I love it here.

Have a great day today.

Jill


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TWalker*: Lady is so pretty! Y'all look great together. Leasing is a very smart thing to do, gets you riding and responsibility without the long term commitment.
> 
> Like a courtship!!
> 
> Thanks AA. That wasn't me riding her in the pic. That was one of the barn staff. I hope to get more pics here soon. Last night I was too busy enjoy her that I didn't take any pics. She is a Gem.


----------



## Happy Place

Twalker I know just what you mean about sore! Ride again as soon as you can, it will help!

I pulled myself up by the boot straps. I went out and built a frame for the bottom of my coop so I can have a stronger enclosure for the chicks. I'll post pics when I install it. DH always wants me to wait for him but I got tired of waiting so I pulled the chop saw out, measured twice (ok 4 times) and cut once! It was simple but sometimes I don't do stuff, just waiting for DH to help me or do it for me. I really don't like that because I used to be quite independent!!!

I also got the spray paint out and sprayed my stapler and hole punch to match my new school colors LOL. Just keeping busy.


----------



## Koolio

It looks like another busy morning for many. I am so impressed with all that everyone does.

Twalker - you will soon get into shape and stop being sore. The best cure for soreness is more riding!

Happy - what about buying some step in posts and rope fencing to secure an area you can ride in and keep buster out? A solid round pen is usually more important for a wild horse inside it, but you might get away with something much less substantial if Buster thinks he can't cross it. Just an idea. Have you had a lesson yet?

Roadyy - the launch video was very cool!! I had no idea they launched th big ships sideways like that. Quite a splash!

DS and I have been working all morning building a two tiered garden box to go at the end of the new patio along the deck. I plan to put flowers in the bottom and herbs in the top once it's finished. After that, I have to get busy sanding all the outdoor furniture in preparation for painting. It feels good to work with my hands rather than my mind.

We are also trying to decide whether or not to get a second boxer puppy. The litter we have been waiting for for months has finally arrived with 10 healthy puppies. The other litter we have been waiting for will whelp next week. Both litters are sired by a lovely dog from New Zealand and this may be our only chance to get a puppy with his bloodlines for the next few years at least.
Lucy and Hemi get along but they aren't playmates. Two boxers together are a riot and we have plenty of space. My biggest concern is whether it is wise to get a second puppy when Lucy is still a puppy herself. She's physically almost full grown but still plays rough and doesn't have the self control that an older dog develops. I have considered adopting an older rescue but DH is dead against it. He thinks all the rescues come with baggage and wants a pup from the New Zealand dog.
I need to contact the breeder again very soon, but want to be able to commit fully first. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ok, so I got to ride today. I went around the block. So there of course are 4 roads I ride on to make the loop. Today's loop, the first road is mostly a gradual downhill. I noticed that he was walking short stepped, like normal, but was stumbling. I don't want to say it's a trip, b/c it feels like he isn't extending fully and so catching his fetlock joint or knee.

I continued to ride to the end of the rode and thought, since I saw a crack in his hoof this morning maybe that was it....but as we neared the end of the road and we turned left (away from home still) he picked up the pace and stretched out more, and not one mistep. 

I started to think about it, and the last time I had ridden this road he did the same thing and I turned around and went home thinking he was sore. Once i turned home, he was perfectly fine. So...I never know if he is 'faking' it or puts up with a little bit of pain just to get home faster. LOL

Couple things going through my mind....the crack is in his heel and the slight delcine of the road does cause him some pain in his heel.

He is just being a ****** and walking slow leaving home, and thus 'stumbling'.

The first 1/2 hour is his warm up period/arthritus (which I seriously don't think it is) b/c he rode find Saturday.

My gut says it may be the downhill and the heel.

I have felt he has been off since the last shoeing, but haven't wanted to bother the farrier (DR) b/c I knew he was going on a long awaited vacation. I figured he was either cut too short or the massage did something to him.

BUT...now that I found this, and I suspect it has been there a bit, I just never saw it. I haven't messed with his hooves since it's been so dry. I just check to make sure his shoes are still on.

I will post a picture here in a minute. Did text DR, and he said it should grow out. He is still on vaca and will be back next week. He said he will take a look at him as soon as he can once back.


----------



## NickerMaker71

So here it is. He didn't so any head bobbing in a walk or trot, only the 'stumbling' on that one road that is a downhill slope. Slope for sure, not steep at all.

Farrier said heel pain would show up going downhill, that is why I wondered.

Not sure what to make of it. Thoughts? Only helpful ones please, so I don't freak out until he can be looked at. LOL

The cracks aren't deep, I tried poking them with the hoof pick. I pushed on his heel....he's not bothered by anything I do.

so, could this be bothering him? Could he just be going slow cause he's leaving home? I wish I knew.....He gives me mixed signals cause he doesn't show anything anywhere else!


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Twalker I know just what you mean about sore! Ride again as soon as you can, it will help!
> 
> .


HP - I will be riding 3 days during the week and hopefully on weekends. That should cure the soreness.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Roadyy

I see his weight being pressed on that back edge of the shoe going down hill causing more pressure on those cracks than you can apply. That could easily be tender behind those cracks as well as above them when most of his weight is pressing on it on a downgrade.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> I see his weight being pressed on that back edge of the shoe going down hill causing more pressure on those cracks than you can apply. That could easily be tender behind those cracks as well as above them when most of his weight is pressing on it on a downgrade.


Yeah, I am thinking so too. i know even when the vet used the calipers, it took a lot of squeeze to show tenderness. My hands couldn't do that for sure.

What causes those cracks anyone know? It's been dry here.....could that be it?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Funny thing is....i have them both on Horseshine which is to strengthen hooves...now he has cracks. :neutral::sad:

That is is worst foot, the one that has the worst underun heel.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I flew home on the red-eye from Cali last night.. flight was fairly miserable as there was almost constant turbulance and 3 infants on the flight (who were understandably NOT happy about the rollar coaster ride). Didn't get any sleep so came home and crashed. Woke up and started on the unpacking and laundry.. and picture editing. Hope to have some up later. Helmetcam video will have to wait as I can barely see straight.

But in other news: Sultan is on his way home!! And Little Claire is traveling with the horses, so I have someone who actually will answer my texts and give me updates. WOOHOO!!


Thanks to all for the support and kind words. This has been one hell of a learning experience.. biggest lesson of all is learning who true friends are, and I certainly include those in this group among them.

Will try to catch up with what has been going on here in a bit..


----------



## Bondre

NickerMaker71 said:


> That is is worst foot, the one that has the worst underun heel.


With only this photo to go on it's hard to see what could be going on with his hoof, but his heels do look pretty long which could well make him awkward going downhill. If the crack is only superficial I rather doubt he'll be ouchy because of it, especially seeing as he's shod, so his hoof wall doesn't flex in the same way as if he was barefoot. 

Does your farrier take his heels well back when he does his hooves? And keep his toe short? Underrun heels are often caused by over-long toes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Welcome home Dawn. We can't wait to see pics!

NM I bet he is a Lil sore going downhill. Hooves can Crack due to dry conditions. Maybe a topical moisturizer like Hoof Maker.

Koolio- the posts are all in, most of the rails are up. Maybe I could just rope it off. I'll try to get pics tonight so you see what's there.

Finished my chicken coop project. I took a couple pics of the feed room for fu. We got the shed for free off craigslist! I keep feed and supplies there as well as a sick bay dog crate)


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> What causes those cracks anyone know? It's been dry here.....could that be it?





NickerMaker71 said:


> Funny thing is....i have them both on Horseshine which is to strengthen hooves...now he has cracks. :neutral::sad:
> 
> That is is worst foot, the one that has the worst underun heel.


I leave a wet area for my horses.
They have to stand some soggy ground near all water troughs.
I could keep it dry but chose not to for hoof reasons.

When it's really dry mine wind up with rock hard hoofs and chipping.
They are a real bear to trim when they are rock hard.
Hence I keep a wet area near troughs.

No ideas from me on HorseShine though.
Could dry out their hoofs I don't know.

When dealing with chipped hooves I will file every week.
Wifey bought some hoof pretty stuff with a dauber in the jug.
Use it whenever hooves are to dry.
It helps plenty but requires lots of applications to make a difference.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Decided I will give a reader's digest version of the happenings up to the day of the ride, as it seems like some read my diatribes before the thread was deleted and some did not. I will try to keep it brief. :wink:

When we took Sultan down to Claire's, it was with the understanding that Pete (her husband) would be hauling him and 2 of Claire's horses to California for the ride. Once there, the horses were staying in a pasture that included a big round pen in which Sultan would be turned out. Wasn't I surprised to arrive last Sunday and find Sultan turned out with Claire's horses. And typical of horses in a herd, they picked on the new guy.. Sultan had several bite marks on him that had drawn blood: one was on his right side, directly under where the saddle would be. I am not sure I can describe the feeling in my stomach looking at it.. I knew right then my ride was likely over before it started. :sad:

The rest of the week went quickly, with my friend Teresa taking me out 3 different days to show me some of the trail I would be riding, with focus on the part I expected to be riding after dark. I was slated to transition from Teresa's house to the hotel with the rest of the group on Thursday. That morning, Teresa dropped me and all my crap off early, as the group planned to pre-ride the last few miles. I had contact with Pete daily before that, as I made a point to visit Sultan several times daily (and treat and worry over the bite marks). So wasn't I surprised when he casually asked me who was taking Sultan up to the start, as John was hauling their horses and there was no room for Sultan. :eek_color:

Went out on the ride in a near-panic, as part of me was still hoping the whole thing had been a big not-funny joke. Came back and had just untacked Sultan when Claire told me she has spoken to Pete and someone named Susie would be there _in five minutes_, to pick Sultan up and take him to the start line. Much panic later, I called Teresa and of course she agreed to haul Sultan up for me, as his going right then with nothing packed and a day early was not acceptable. Spent the rest of the day trying to get my things organized. The rest of the group was chaos and I kept being asked by Claire to do various things (which IMO the people out there to crew for her should have been doing--while I was running Claire's errands, they were sitting in chairs reading books or napping!), but didn't feel I could refuse.

Finally got my own stuff done about 5 minutes before the group was to head to the hotel to get ready for the "team meeting" cookout (which was taking place somewhere about 30 min away). We cram 6 people and various stuff and all my luggage into the rental SUV and head to the hotel..and realize on the way that the room that was supposed to be mine had been given to someone else. Hotel didn't allow cots in the rooms, so there was no bed for me!! I was yet again speechless.

Again Teresa came to my rescue. She was coming to the meeting anyway (which was supposed to map out a plan for what the various crew people would be doing at each stop, etc), so I wound up going back to her house. She hauled Sultan and myself up to the start in the morning (a 2 hour drive one way!). Got camp set up and vetted everyone in eventually (there was some delay as paperwork hadn't been filled out or couldn't be found etc).











Sultan handled the chaos of the vetting in process unphased, including a large black bear wandering down the road (passing within 5 feet of us) on the way to the vet area! For those who may not have seen it, this was my official Tevis rider photo:











I couldn't count the number of people who commented on my shirt, especially the totally-fitting quote on the back. :loveshower:

We went to 3 different meetings that day: one for juniors and their sponsors, one for new-to-Tevis riders, and then the normal pre-ride meeting. My head was swimming with information as I crawled into my sleeping bag.

*posting this now as not to lose it - hope I don't break this thread!*


----------



## phantomhorse13

*part two*

Ride morning was cool and partly cloudy, which was super exciting. The forecast high for the canyon area was only 96 (which was down from 104 previously forecast) and the thought of clouds to block the sun was glorious.

The start was unlike anything I have ever seen and I am not even sure I can describe it appropriately. The riders were split into 3 'pens' according to the speed of their previous finishes, so the faster riders would be allowed to go out first. Little Claire and I were both supposed to be in pen 2, but due to some wrong information on the part of a ride volunteer, we would up not going out until after pen 3.. meaning we started dead last of 199 riders!!

Trying to cope with what seemed like a billion people on excited horses all trying to occupy the same space was nerve-wracking at best.. then add in the DUST and it made it crazy. Thank god Sultan kept his head and just did his thing as best he could. The horse Little Claire was riding (Sunny) was a kicker, so we tried to keep people of his rump (which was much easier said than done). It took about 20 miles before we were able to break away from the bulk of the pack we were stuck behind, which was super frustrating. The trail was certainly scenic, including lots of views and going right through the middle of a ski resort. 





















The first 2 "checks" were not actually vet checks at all, simply places where tanks full of water and hay had been brought in. I had heard from experienced riders not to stay around too long, as not only did you lose time but your chances of being kicked increased with every new horse that came in. That was certainly good advice, as the checks were crazy at best, with horses all over the place and some riders with little sense and no manners. We had hoped the traffic on trail might improve with people staying longer at the checks, but no such luck.




















Got into Red Star, the first check that involved needing to pulse down, and couldn't believe the sheer number of beings in such a small area. Gotta give the ride management kudos, as there were tons of volunteers offering to hold horses or bring riders food and water, but it was simply impossible to relax. Amazingly, Sultan and Sunny both ate and drank well and pulsed down easily. We were in and out of the check in about 10 minutes (our goal). [For those with sharp eyes, that is a syringe of electrolytes along with a plastic bag and spare syringe I am holding.]












Saw a really scary sight at that check.. a chestnut horse literally fell over in the middle of the hold, crashing to the ground full-tacked and then not moving. Vets and help ran from all directions and they quickly got an IV placed and fluids running. I found out later that horse totally recovered, but it sure made an impression on myself and Claire for the rest of the day.











If I thought the on-trail checks were chaotic, I should have guessed what the "real" hold would be like.. holy [email protected] People were lining both sides of the road for almost a MILE before the actual hold area.. and it was like watching an ant nest, with constant movement and things moving everywhere. Steve (Claire's dad) and Teresa met us about 1/2 mile from the hold and helped to remove tack, etc. Figured out the reason all those people out there so soon were so they could get to the horses before the "chute" into the hold began (about 1/4 mile from the hold), as once horses and riders were in the chute, no crewing was allowed.




















I wish I had thought to take some helmetcam video of the spectacle.. the hour hold was anything but restful for me, as people and horses were everywhere. Sultan and Sunny both did great though, eating and drinking and not noticing the commotion. All too soon it was time to get tacked up and head back out.










*posting now before losing*


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone; amazing we are already up to 14 pages. We do like to share, don't we?

PHANTOMHORSE13 - I enjoyed reading the "Reader's Digest" version. I was lucky enough to read your original post, prior to our thread disappearing. You are one awesome horsewoman, and one awesome cool-thinker! I would have been a puddle of tears. I am so glad you made it home safely, and Sultan is on his way back to you. Your experiences will be read and read by all of us, as you post them.

HAPPY PLACE - your chicken coop is darling. Is there any way you can take Nike out of the enclosure he is in? Maybe to another pasture, yard, etc? and lunge him, or just play with him there? And I can't remember if I've read, have you attempted to saddle him yet? If yes, that may ease your DH's concerns.

NICKERMAKER - your new barn ornament (turtle) is TOO CUTE! Has he/she stayed around?

BONDRE - welcome, your horses are lovely as is the topography in your pictures. What a beautiful place to ride.

MARYLAND RIDER - thanks for starting our "new" thread. And, we do the same thing you do, we allow all our water troughs to overflow creating a muddy/moist area around the water trough to help keep hooves from drying out so badly in the summer. 

KOOLIO - I loved reading about your run with Koolio and your new patio and firepit is darling; as are the ponies in the background  And your Lucy has a very kissable face, she's a sweetheart.

ANITA ANNE - have you heard any more from the Tech People looking for our old thread? It would be wonderful if they find it, if somehow they could smoosh the two together so we don't lose all our earlier talks.

TWALKER - your new "Lady" is GORGEOUS !!!! WOWWEEE

VICKIROSE - I am so sorry to read about the burglary at your mom and dad's place. Any luck finding the thugs?

CORGI - cute video of you, Blue, and your new saddle. I love that you are always laughing. You look like you are truly having FUN FUN FUN

ELLEN - I am so glad you got to see Peaches under saddle. It sounds like fun times and new friends are on your horizon.

BLUE - I hope things are getting rosier for you.

I had an interesting incident today. I've been riding my new guy and just doing fabulous, I just love him. His only 'hole' so far - is he HATES, I mean HATES our little mini (Rocket). So we have had to separate Rocket from Seven, and Ruby my daughter's old queen and goat-tying horse we move back and forth so each gets company occasionally. Today Seven was saddled and bridled, Ruby (old retired mare) was tied in the arena in the shade, and little Rocket was just roaming around loose (which is nothing new when I ride). I got off for a minute, and my husband led Seven past Rocket (mini), and Seven kicked the daylights out of the little mini. I was SO MAD!!!! First of all where does he get off kicking anything when there are humans around? And secondly, hello, when saddled, Kicking, really ???? I was aghast. Fortunately, little Rocket is sore, but ok. I'm not quite sure what to think about this. We are so used to having horses tied, loose, calves running, etc - to have a horse that actually kicked another while being used, I am shocked beyond shocked. Any ideas ????

My sweet daughter is flying in Saturday for a week at home before I go back to school. I am looking forward to having her here for so many reasons, but she's an amazing horsewoman and I hope can help her Mommy get her bu_ _ tighter down in the saddle. My new guy has the roughest trot and I have tried everything I know to sit it quietly, no luck. I've tried stirrups longer, shorter, no stirrups, I do better in the bareback pad - but want to get my saddle seat a little less bouncy. Perhaps it's age and pounds (ha ha ha)

Have a great evening everyone. I've been reading daily and wanted to get caught up before 14 pages turns into 140  I haven't intentionally left anyone out - hello to all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Enjoying the saga PH, keep it coming! :wink:


----------



## Topper

Roadyy - I forgot to add - your video of the launch was fantastic. How did the ship get it's name? and what will it be used for? That was fascinating to see. Thanks for sharing and Congrats on your new grandbaby.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Weird happenings tonight.....

Feeding and cleaning, I notice Rainn is making noises similar to moaning. I watched her, and thought she wanted to cough, but couldn't, or wouldn't allow herself. I looked itno her eyes, and she was hurting.

I looked closer and she had a BIG welt on her side.... Now I understand why my trophies and things were all fallen over this morning.

I suspect Jay got her caught in the stall and gave her a good wallop. :x The tack room is attached to the back stall and if she was slammed up against the wall it would have created an 'earthquake', which it looked like it happened.

I turend her out.........

Doggie has to go potty......hang on.......or I will lose this.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I turened her out, and gosh she acted so dang sore! I hope she doens't have cracked ribs. I also worry if she lays down, wil she be able to get back up? Gosh I will worry all night. I did give her some bute to ease the pain.

Here is what is really weird. Once in the pasture and another time she was in her stall, Jay came meandering by to see what was going on. She nickered to him both times. Now, she NEVER calls to him. It was a nicker as if she was in heat.....she's 27, could she be in a false heat? She almost always drips milk....

so he beats her up, and she calls to him. :icon_rolleyes: Weird....I don't get this one.

Thoughts on this?

Bondre, I have a new farrier and we are working on the heel thing. This last trim and reset just didn't seem right tho....He took a ton off his toe, not sure what is going on with the heel. It still looks pretty underrun to me, more so this time.....I will be sure to be asking questions when he returns.

MR, I am wondering if I shouldn't get some of the hoof juice. It is very dry here. Our grass is burning up! Very dry and dusty.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*part 3*

A lot of the Tevis trail has iconic places, but none so famous as Cougar Rock. The pictures are nothing short of horrifying so not surprising that many people chose to take the bypass and go around it versus over it. But I had heard that it was no worse than a lot of the OD trails and both Little Claire and I wanted those pictures! We got super lucky and had finally broken free of the big crowd a couple miles before the Rock, so had the trail basically to ourselves but for a lovely woman named Katie (who was local and thus shared her knowledge of both the trail and the local history of the areas we rode through).











How ironic that I didn't find Cougar Rock to be nearly as scary as a lot of other trail that we covered. While I don't like heights, that wasn't a factor here as you were focused on the ground in front of you. Sultan never hesitated, just did his lovely jog-trot exactly where I directed him and went up and over. I know everyone has seen some of the photos, but I actually got an entire series. I was about bursting with pride looking at the photos of others, with horses spooking and leaping and in general looking very scary.. one fellow NE rider's horse refused to go up it at all!! To look at Sultan's, you could see his confidence and the ease with which he tackled Cougar Rock:










































































What more can you ask of a partner?


----------



## Topper

Phantom - that series of pictures was incredible !!!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, FANTASTIC!!!!:runninghorse2:

You've got a good boy there!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*part 4*

Next up was the canyons. I don't have many pictures as I was too busy riding to be able to think about the still camera. I did use the helmetcam, so hopefully some footage will turn out well. The higher-up stuff was nicer footing but scary as hell as the trail was only about a foot wide.. and it was a loooooong way down. 











The canyons themselves were less scary from a heights perspective, as they were crazy with switchbacks, but they had a lot of rolling rocks and dust.










It was here that I started noticing that Sultan wasn't quite himself on the downhills.. he just didn't move as freely as he should have. I got off and walked all the downhills.. my body did not appreciate hiking 4 miles in such terrain! Was so happy to get down to the swinging bridge, and even got brave enough to ride across it. No pics of that yet as the prof hasn't gotten the proofs up anywhere I could find yet.

Eventually made my way to the Foresthill check, which was the second hour hold. I discussed what I had been feeling with the vet who did our exam and he agreed he was a bit shorter on that leg, but did a thorough check and felt it was something high, so likely muscle. Sultan had the best metabolics and gut sounds of any horse he had checked so far, so encouraged me to massage the hind end to see if I could work the issue out.











The universe was kind and sent us some help in the form of a professional equine massage therapist, who I was thrilled to have evaluate and work on Sultan. Unfortunately, she felt the source of the problem was the same thing I did.. the bite mark on his side was hot to the touch and quite swollen. He likely had been moving differently to try to protect that area, leading to soreness in his back and hind end. After the hold period, he was no better, so I called it a day.











So so so so super frustrating that something that should never have happened to start with likely cost Sultan his finish!! :frown:

Sultan got a ride back to the finish line. He was happy to stand in his stall and eat and drink and rest while we waited for the others to finish. It was bittersweet that everyone else from our NE group (Kathy, Big Claire, Lisa, little Claire, Pam, Rachel and Melissa) all finished. When everyone else was in and the final checks done, we turned everyone out. Sultan was the only horse who felt good enough to trot around before finding the perfect roll spot. Claire asked me if the vets had evaluated him and what they had found. I told them 4 diff vets had looked and they couldn't find any soft tissue issue at all and felt the problem was up high, likely a result of traveling to compensate for the bite mark on his side. Claire kind of blew off the idea that the bite mark was the issue.

Sunday morning, I didn't want to wake Teresa to have her take me to see Sultan since we didn't get home till 4am, so texted and heard back from Pete that everyone looked good. We got to Auburn for the awards about 1 and I was horrified to hear from Claire that not only could they "not find" his feed that morning so he didn't get any breakfast, his hind leg was "pretty swollen" and he "seemed lame." Grabbed some of his grain from the trailer (which, funny, was exactly where I had left it and where it had been the whole time!) and went up to see him. He was slightly stocked up behind, with more fill in the right than left. No heat or sensitivity and in comparison to Claire's horses (who were blown up like balloons on both back legs), he looked great. In fact, the lady we were renting the pasture from came out to compliment me on how good he looked.. had she not seen us at one of the checks, she would have thought he hadn't even started! In fact, the only spot anywhere on him we found heat was over that ****ed bite mark, which was still swollen and hot. I iced it for a bit, fed him a very late breakfast, and then went back for awards.

Once back, Claire made a comment about how that leg was swollen and hadn't we had issue with that leg at the Maine ride. I raised an eyebrow and said we had no issues at all at Maine, with both boys finishing 3 days with no issues. Then I bit my tongue. Even Teresa agrees Claire was grasping at straws to try to find a reason, any reason for Sultan to not have finished beside that bite mark. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, you and Sultan are amazing!! Those pictures of the cougar rock are unbelievable!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*part 5*

On Monday, Teresa decided I couldn't go home without seeing all of the trail, so we loaded up her geldings and headed for the section of trail I hadn't done. This time I rode Amadeus, who is a bit of a handful. My body wanted to know why on earth I was riding any more, but having to constantly keep Amadeus focused soon had me warmed up and limber again. We rode 20 miles (the 10 miles of the trail I had missed, then back).






































*Rick* this last pic is for you. Some people on fb made a couple comments about some prominent anatomy (which made me think of you and your comments on here):










:wink: :wink: :wink:


After the ride, I packed my stuff up and then went to Linda's for a nice dinner before going to the airport. I am SO glad to be home. Sultan is overnighting in Laramie, WY, so also on his way.


----------



## AnitaAnne

chl1234 said:


> Are you in Alabama? I saw a lot of wisteria covering trees when I visited there (does in MS also, but maybe not quite as much...) but even the vines covering trees are small compared to the one in Cali...it is now some sort of park.
> 
> You can paint concrete--they have some pretty patterned stuff that can be painted on concrete floors in place of tile or carpet, so could probably use it on a bench also. Bondre is also correct that when concrete is poured it can be stained, impressed, and then coated and can come out looking like fancy tile with much less work, but that doesn't work with pre-made items.
> 
> From what I read, that tree takes quite a while to get established.


 
I sure am in 'Bama! The tree is about 10 feet high, so hopefully will grow well. 

Haven't found any benches yet! One place said they have them, but are closed this week for the "world's biggest yard sale". Didn't know that was going on, went one year, but got overwelmed looking at so much stuff. Went home without buying a thing :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom, WELCOME HOME!!!

All I can say is WOW. You are amazing! To deal with all that, and keep your cool. You both got cheated out of a grand finish. 

Did you know you were in 46th place going into that last hour hold? We were on the edge of our seats watching the race unfold. 

Can't imagine 200+ riders heading out on that trail, all in 15 minutes. Jeez. 

The pictures are truely breath taking! love the Cougar Rock spread :loveshower:

Make sure you tell Teresa that we are very grateful she was there to save the day (frequently!) She is an angel. 

Poor Sultan. He is such a good boy and a wonderful horse, will be praying for a safe and quick passage home for him. 

Oh yeah, glad the bear behaved himself! Did you hear him grumbling about all the dang people and horses, and not a decent steak to be had...


----------



## Happy Place

Dawn those pics are amazing!

Topper- There isn't anywhere that I could work outside of the pasture. The round pen is actually in the pasture as well, which is why Buster can wander in and out of it with 4 of the rails down. GRRRR it's only 4 rails! Probably would take a whole hour to put up. No I have not put a saddle on him. I need to get my hands on a sway back pad to compensate for his scrawny top line.

When I went out to feed, they were out back at the round bale and did not see me. I whistled and they came running! LOL fun to do. :gallop:

Tomorrow is my beach day with the girls. Can't wait! Bonus, I am meeting my sister and my son for dinner after the beach. Gonna be a lovely day.


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, thanks for writing all that. I cannot believe the behaviour of some of your so-called friends! You did well to not throttle anyone! Let alone get as much of the ride done as you did.


----------



## Ibriding

Phantom my daughter lives in Laramie. Want me to have her run out and check on him for you? 

It's rotten when someone we count on decides to be a pile of crap. So sorry but still a great experience to ride and ride well. Sultan is awesome and you guys look great going up Cougar Rock. I can't wait to hear about your next event!


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, as the others and yourself have mentioned, it is times like this when you find the true depth of your friends. I wished more people took responsibility for their actions. 
As for the last pic, I am amazed that you thought of me, but the strong arms aren't the prominent anatomy I expected to see when scrolling down.:lol::icon_rolleyes:

I'm glad you and Sultan both survived the event to the point you did and know that we are all so very proud of both of you. He is an amazing horse who obviously did his very best to compensate for pain to enjoy being with you as long as possible. I have no doubt that he would have finished the last leg in pain just to please you. I am also very proud of you for calling it for his well being instead of continuing on for your own benefit as so many others would have. THAT is true horse(wo)manship!!! I applaud you and as usual am in awe of the both of you. Congratulations on enjoying as much of the experience as you could and sharing with us to live it vicariously through you. Can't wait to see more of the pics from your helmet cam.


As for the ship launching,name and use. 

The owners come up with the name. It is a processing fishing vessel meant for Alaska waters. It will catch and process the fish to be ready for the market upon docking. I understand it will have the ability to recieve fish from other vessels and process that as well while under way.

We have launched vessels up to 350 feet on their side and a lot of ship yards do it do to lack of room to rail launch. We do have rail launch for smaller vessels and actually have several tug boats being built on the two rails now that will be rolled into the water soon.




After work I fed the boys and moved Doc to the back pasture I just put up so he has all that grass to himself. Then headed over to Reba for some more Farrier training. Broke out the rasp and hoof knife to go through the motions with real time work. She starts pulling her front feet back after being between the knees and rasping for about 2 minutes. I increased the time on each hoof as much as possible and will continue to do so until the farrier comes out. Hopefully she will be ready to stand and be done properly when he comes.
I finished the workout with some ground neck reining-turning on the forehand, backing up, me standing beside her with her head slightly turned and me jumping up and down while holding a bit of mane in one hand and pressing on the back with the other. She still isn't so sure about that one. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Topper- There isn't anywhere that I could work outside of the pasture. The round pen is actually in the pasture as well, which is why Buster can wander in and out of it with 4 of the rails down. GRRRR it's only 4 rails! Probably would take a whole hour to put up. No I have not put a saddle on him. I need to get my hands on a sway back pad to compensate for his scrawny top line.
> 
> .


Not even an hour to put up four rails with a power screwdriver. Maybe 15 minutes. 

Measure the space, go to Lowes and ask them to cut 4 boards to length (this is free) and screw them on. Problem solved. 

Or, get rope as someone suggested, and wind it around the posts. Will work just as good as the wood and take maybe 30 minutes.


----------



## Twalker

Phantom - You and Sultan did an amazing ride. I am so sorry that you weren't able to finish and I really think you and Sultan have true grit. You amaze me. The pictures were spectacular. I would have been afraid of riding those trails. :loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

Twalker said:


> Phantom - You and Sultan did an amazing ride. I am so sorry that you weren't able to finish and I really think you and Sultan have true grit. You amaze me. The pictures were spectacular. I would have been afraid of riding those trails. :loveshower:


This, big time! You and Sultan are the best:charge:


----------



## Happy Place

AnitaAnne said:


> Not even an hour to put up four rails with a power screwdriver. Maybe 15 minutes.
> 
> Measure the space, go to Lowes and ask them to cut 4 boards to length (this is free) and screw them on. Problem solved.
> 
> Or, get rope as someone suggested, and wind it around the posts. Will work just as good as the wood and take maybe 30 minutes.


It's not boards, or I would have done it. It's 4" round poles. They need to be predrilled, then he sets them with these long screws that are hexhead. I can't hold it strait and do it myself. The dang poles are sitting there too. Tomorrow, after my lesson, I am going to try to rope it off. I wasn't sure about doing that for the safety factor. Didn't want a horse to get caught in it. I'll just pull it tight and tie it off. That's less than 100 ft of rope :icon_rolleyes: dang, I should have done this a month ago.


----------



## Roadyy

If the poles are there then use the rope to tie each end up around the pipe at whatever level you want them. Wrap the rope around the end of the pole then criss cross it around the pipe to get it to stay up. Hope that made sense. That way you have the pipe for safety instead of taking a chance of Buster hanging a hoof on the rope to get distressed on.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> It's not boards, or I would have done it. It's 4" round poles. They need to be predrilled, then he sets them with these long screws that are hexhead. I can't hold it strait and do it myself. The dang poles are sitting there too. Tomorrow, after my lesson, I am going to try to rope it off. I wasn't sure about doing that for the safety factor. Didn't want a horse to get caught in it. I'll just pull it tight and tie it off. That's less than 100 ft of rope :icon_rolleyes: dang, I should have done this a month ago.


If you are worried about them getting caught in it, just make a loop on one end and a slip knot on the other. Put them up, ride, take them down and repeat. 

Maybe farmer will get the hint and put up the poles after he see you do this a few times...


----------



## AnitaAnne

For just a "first time ride" just have DH hold Buster, maybe walk him around outside the fence to eat grass.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ibriding said:


> Phantom my daughter lives in Laramie. Want me to have her run out and check on him for you?


That is such a kind offer, thank you! I am lucky that little Claire is with the horses this trip, and typical teenager she is never far from her phone.. so she actually answers my texts! She said Sultan was eating and drinking well and looking good. Thank goodness.





Twalker said:


> Phantom - I would have been afraid of riding those trails.


I was. While I didn't like the drop-off parts while I was riding with Teresa, I was only uncomfortable, not outright afraid. I think Kathy put it best: at no point during the ride could you just relax and enjoy, as you had to not only worry about every single foot your own horse placed, but those of every single horse around you. It was mentally exhausting. I will NEVER do this ride again. While I do enjoy a challenge, I ride because I want to have fun while challenging myself and my horse. This was not fun.





Roadyy said:


> Dawn, I am amazed that you thought of me, but the strong arms aren't the prominent anatomy I expected to see when scrolling down


In case you hadn't already noticed, my arms _are_ the most prominent part of my anatomy!! :rofl:


----------



## carshon

Phantom - I am in awe of your story and as another poster said give you KUDOS for pulling Sultan when you could have asked him to go on. I don't even ride on group trail rides often so I cannot even imagine the chaos at something as prestigious as the Tevis.

And unfortunately I have to agree as well that your friends did not seem to help matters any - the stabling issue, the transport issue and then the room issue- I would have lost it!

Thank you so much for posting the great pics and wonderful narrative.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Such a relief to have Little Claire keeping you posted. We will all sleep better once Sultan is home. 

I can see how the Tevis can be very tiring just having to focus on everything. 

But, I do believe it would be much better if you went with your DH and you were riding together. You rode over 2/3 of the way even with all the negatives!! 

Plus protected Sultan the entire time. 

So be very proud of yourself. My moma always said "never say never" :wink:


----------



## Blue

I agree with Anita. It's too early to say you don't want to do it again. Give yourself some time to decompress and get Sultan back home. You have a whole year to get ready for the next one or decide not to go.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: ship launching was fabulous!! Thanks for posting the video. 

*Koolio*: go for the second puppy!! I wish I had the time to train one, I would definately want one of those NZ puppies. I am not a breeder, but it seems like a good distant outcross would have to make a healthy pup. 

Would love to see what they look like if you got pictures.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speaking of Boxers, I made the horribly difficult decision to lay my wonderful Beau and Tasha to rest yesterday. 

i tear up just writing this, so if nothing I say makes sense, I'm sorry. 

Beauregard Ray II, CD born May 18, 2003 was the Best Dog Ever. Besides his title in AKC obedience, he also was a trained therapy dog and earned his AKC Canine Good Citizen Award. 

He loved jumping and played every day in his youth on the Agility equipment in our yard. His very favorite was the tube jump. 

Beau did everything I ever asked of him, and we communicated just by looking into each other's eyes. His soul spoke to mine. 

We did everything together, swimming in creeks, going on hikes, camping, and shared plenty of hotel rooms. He knew that second bed in the hotel was just for him! 

He loved to eat ice cream cones, and would lick it until he reached the cone and had to start taking bites. 

I got Beau after my soon-to-be-ex and I went our separate ways. Never regreted that trade for one minute. 

Beau would look out the window when I drove off to work with the most sorrowful expression ever. Everyone told me he just stared at the door until I came back. I love that dog so much. 

But i thought maybe I should get him a friend, someone to play with while I was at work. Maybe a cat. So I drove over to the humane society one day to look for a cat. When I arrived, decided to just walk through the dog section first just to "look around" since it was a brand new facility.

On the last row I stopped. There was a Boxer girl, with cuts all over her legs in a cage with three other dogs. The other three were eating, but this poor girl was just standing there with her head drooping. 

No way could i leave the poor girl there! Never even made it to the cat room. :icon_rolleyes:

And so Tasha Bea came into our lives. First she was delivered to the vet for spaying, shots and a much needed bath. 

The Vet thought she was a little over a year old, so I gave her a Birthday on July 4th, Independance Day. 

When i brought her home, Beau sprung into the air on all four feet he was so excited!! He knew that she was for him. 

From that day on, they were inseperable. Tasha would wait and watch Beau all the time. She imediately adopted Beau's habit of following me everywhere. I couldn't take a shower without TWO dogs peering around the curtain to make sure I was still there! 

Tasha & Beau shared everything, and never not even once ever had a disagreement or a fight. They were instant Best Friends Forever. 

After Tasha arrived, Beau even shared his ice cream cones with her. They would both sit facing me, then Beau would take a lick, then Tasha would take a lick. Back n forth until it was time to bite the cone. Was the cutest thing ever to watch. 

So Monday night, I loaded up Beau, Tasha and Lily too and took everyone to McDonald's. Beau and Tasha each got a whole double cheeseburger, shared an order of french fries and each got their own cone for the first time ever. Although Lily did get a few licks off of them...and she shared my burger, since I thought it was too much for her to have a whole one. 

They had a great time and slept really well that last night. 

Now they lay under my new tree that I can watch grow tall and strong in memory of my very best friends, my beautiful Boxer babies.

It is so very quiet here now, can't stand to be in the house...


----------



## Roadyy

AA I am sorry for the loss of not only one great friend, but two at the same time. I am glad that you were able to make the decision before the painful suffering got to the point in their life that nothing about life was enjoyable. May you always envision them playing together under the tree as you look on.

I understand the message earlier now and know I will honor the request.


----------



## Blue

O Anita, Thank you so much for sharing their story. I have tears in my eyes now and more than a few sniffles. My deepest warmest condolences to you. They can rest peacefully now with no more arthritis or seizures. They can play like puppies again sharing that never ending ice cream cone.


----------



## Koolio

Oh Anita, I am so sorry for your loss.

Words cannot begin to express my heartfelt condolences. I can only share your grief with my own tears. I know all too well what it is to love a Boxer (or two) and be loved back with such commitment, loyalty and exuberance. There is nothing like it. I also know how difficult this decision was for you to make and how empty your home feels right now. 

Know you did well by them and as difficult as it was, showed them the ultimate gesture of love by helping them go to the Rainbow Bridge gently and knowing they are loved. Savour the happy memories and know Tasha and Beau are frolicking together at the Rainbow Bridge. I know they are in good company playing and running with so many other Boxers who have also been loved as much. 

Have a good cry and hang on to many fond memories. Take care, my friend...


----------



## greentree

I may have missed some stuff; I have my ipad propped on the steering wheel of a Toyota Corolla, some where in the middle of Tennessee....I am driving while my husband works from the passenger seat, and we stopped to make a sales call.

MIL is in the hospital, so we are heading to Jackson, MS. I will wave as I go through 'Bama, AA!

I am sorry to hear about the lovely boxer...they are so hard to give up.

Great pictures, PH!! Thanks for the tour....sultan was s SO wonderful!! If I had $5.00, I would bet you will go back. You will drive, though, and pick me up on the way. I will crew, unless I really get Lucy going.

Alaska is getting REALLY big. I am going to name the colt Spirit Lets Hear It. Unless one of you has a better idea. It may be the last, and I have always wanted to name one of his colts that.

Tired of typing now...catch up later!


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, AnitaAnne, I'm so very sorry. My own floodgates have reopened, since my own loss is so recent (this past Sunday)..."just a cat", but she was my FRIEND. But your beloved boxers, both of them at once. Oh God, honey, comfort and love and hugs to you, lots of all. Thank you for sharing the beautiful story of how they got to come together & be best friends, and yours. I do believe that they are sharing an ice cream cone, right now, after romping under the tree...and that they are looking for you, just...waiting. In "that" time it will be no time at all, & they will be reunited with you.

(I can't write about Savannah right now [or the wallop from work the next day]). This page is for AnitaAnne, and the next, however many pages it takes for all to tell you, AA, that we all know how you're feeling right now.

Hugs, many hugs...


----------



## tjtalon

Btw Tracey: get a 2nd puppy. In my opinion, Lucy is still so young, that they could be puppies together...& a baby, maybe she'd be inclined to be gentle with him (yes, am saying "him") until he could romp properly. I don't know boxers, but...there's my input for you.


----------



## tjtalon

I also understand the "quiet" in the house. Savannah wasn't "noisy" by any means, being a cat, but...odd how quiet it is in here...


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Speaking of Boxers, I made the horribly difficult decision to lay my wonderful Beau and Tasha to rest yesterday.


AA - I am so sorry for your loss of Beau and Tasha. It is so hard to lose our fur babies. :hug:


----------



## Ibriding

Oh Anita, I am so sorry. We love them so much and they are never here long enough. I need to pick up my dear Cyrus's ashes from the vet today. So hard.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Speaking of Boxers, I made the horribly difficult decision to lay my wonderful Beau and Tasha to rest yesterday.


AA
I am so sorry. I know it must have been an terrible decision to make. You made that decision because you love them and want them to be at peace. Please don't be hard on your self by 2nd guessing your decision. I am always so glad to know that animals are in a situation where they are loved, as yours were. Your love for them guided your decision. I wish all creatures could have the experience of love during their earthly existence. So you have done well to love and protect your beloved babies. God bless you and send you peace.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I also understand the "quiet" in the house. Savannah wasn't "noisy" by any means, being a cat, but...odd how quiet it is in here...


TJ, so sorry about Savannah. Cats can be quiet, but you still feel their presence. Somehow, the quiet when they are gone is just emptiness, and loss a hole in the space. 

So sorry to bring on fresh tears with mine. Blue said she hangs a bell for each one lost, I think I will do that too.


----------



## Celeste

I am so sorry that you lost your two boxers. You did a very unselfish thing, and that is real love.

TJ, I am sorry to hear about your cat. I didn't realize you had lost her.


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

I am sorry about Savannah. My kitties are special to me and I know your babies are to you. I know you and Tim will miss her:hug:I send you comfort. God bless.


----------



## Koolio

TJ - I am so sorry to hear about Savannah. 

It has been a difficult week for many. Big hugs to everyone and hoping every one of you finds some joy to help ease your sorrows.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> TJ - I am so sorry to hear about Savannah.
> 
> It has been a difficult week for many. Big hugs to everyone and hoping every one of you finds some joy to help ease your sorrows.


Lucy's pictures make me cry but smile too, if that makes sense...


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, so sorry about your doggies.  I cried for you, as I know that kind of love is so difficult to let go of....so glad you got a tree, and they will be with you at all times. When the wind blows through it's leaves, use it as a remembrance of their frolicking ways. Sit underneith and eat an ice cream cone. (that story made me smile). I sit here and feel your sadness.....i am so glad you spent the time with them....burgers and all. It's the BEST thing I would recommend to anyone. Spend the TIME, you never know when it will end. 

Be good to yourself, cry, and hug a horse! :wink::faceshot:

Hugs:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, you and I have already spoken, but once I agian, I will say how sorry I am for your loss as well.  Wondering, could you get a tree? Maybe it will have to be in a pot and sit on your balcony, but it's a thought.

When we put Maggie to rest, mom bought us a weeping willow. It's in our yard.. She also gave us a solar butterfly to put next to it, as I also put one of her bones at the base of the tree. (her ashes are in a pretty box so we didn't bury them). It's a remembrnace tree....and I visit it often. Something to think about. :wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

AA: Very sorry about the puppies.

TJ: Sorry about kitty.

It is very tough on all of us small pet owners.
Longevity is not on our side, really makes it tough.
We had to put a **** hound down 3 years ago, still miss her.
Tough looking through old pictures.


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, *totally* get where you are coming from with doing things for 'fun' and Tevis wasn't. Like the other said, you may change your mind over time, or if DH can go....but if you don't:shrug: no big deal. You did it once! :wink:

Those photos of the Rock were SO beautiful, I hope you make a giant collage out of them and hang it in your home!



Spent several hours at school today. If you looked at my room, you would nevr know I was there, but I did get many things that are time consuming done. Nobody knows how much time really goes into getting an elementary classroom ready...including myself....I always underestimate and rush at the end. Hoping not _this_ year. 

Rainn's bump from Jay's kick was way down this morning and she seemed much better. THANK gosh! Mom siad today she found both of them in one stall, him laying down, her standing there.....I think it's a love/hate relationship. LOL

Koolio, I would go for the next puppy. I have always been told it's best to have two, they can play with each other. As far as the size....Pipes and Chevy (Great Pyrenees) are a few months a part in age...but seriously different in size....say 70#, but they play together *great*. I don't think age/size will matter. I think it will make it a bit easier on you too, as they will entertain each other!! Good Luck!

Have a good night all!


----------



## Maryland Rider

A brighter side of thing here though.

I am 95% sure I am camping this weekend.

Roadyy: Boat launch was really cool.

NM: Any resolve with hooves yet?

Ellen: Take your time with new horsey.

TJ: We need a Monday report soon.

Where has Stan been, hope he finds our continued thread.

Chilling now, bad day at work, finishing closet in mama's room, now Growing Corn. 
Exhausted as I have been most evenings.

PH13:
I am impressed I love all the picks and enjoy the rough terrain, awesome!:runpony:
Amazing adventure for you, maybe you should consider another go at it???
We all followed you here and posted pics and commentary, all lost though.
Maybe someone high in the forum ranks got jealous, who knows.

I guy named Potato won the race, wonder if that's on his birth certificate???

Good Evening All:
I missed many I am sorry, I will have to get a new list going with all the new people.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, no resolve. Farrier is on a two week vacation (he has been waiting for this trip for years I guess) and won't be back until Monday...but that doesn't mean I'll get his presence then....I am sure he is booked solid. Let's cross our fingers. Otherwise, my real appointment is for the 17th, but I was hoping I won't have to wait that long. We will see.....Thanks for asking.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> I agree with Anita. It's too early to say you don't want to do it again. Give yourself some time to decompress and get Sultan back home. You have a whole year to get ready for the next one or decide not to go.


Unless it's like childbirth and you somehow forget the ordeal, I can't imagine my answer would change. And I am pretty sure George would lose his mind in all that chaos and not take proper care of himself.. so we wouldn't even consider taking him. *Greentree*, I will just come pester you to help crew at a ride closer to you (like maybe Big South Fork).




Maryland Rider said:


> guy named Potato won the race, wonder if that's on his birth certificate???


It is. All his siblings are named after veggies.. know he has a brother named Rhubarb. He is also a world-class jackass. He talks a good game, but it is all talk. While I admire his physical ability and hope I am equally spry at that age, that is all I can say about him that is nice.


*tj*: so very sorry about the passing of Savannah. The is no such thing as "just" an animal for me. grieve as you need to (and kick anybody who says otherwise in the kneecap). hug tim and miss her together. :hug:

*Anita*: I am so very sorry to hear of the passing of Beau and Tasha. You did everything you could for them and then made the kindest decision of all. Wishing you peace and comfort. :hug:



I am home from a crazy day at work (8 hour shift turned into a 10 hour one). Sultan is in Iowa tonight.. they hope to be home sometime Friday. Even that is ironic, as originally we were told he would be home Monday or Tuesday.. DH and I have a beach vaca planned for this weekend, which looks like it won't happen now, if we need to go get the horse in the middle of it. Just the final FU in the whole ordeal I guess, but least he will be home.


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- What a sweet tribute to your babies. I am so sorry for your pain.

TJ- Cats are not "just". I am sorry for your loss. When you can, tell us about work. :hug:

I spent the whole day at the beach with friends and their babies! These are women that I worked with before I moved to my current home. They tell their kids that I am "auntie". I met two of the newest babies for the first time. One friend sat her 7 mo old girl in my lap and said she had a surprise for me. Made me close my eyes. When I opened them, the baby was draped in a tee shirt that read "big sister". Yep, my good friend is having another baby! What a happy day. After all the babies went home, I took a swim and a nap in the sun. I left and had dinner with my sister and son. What a wonderful day. The only pitfall is that I got a touch too much sun!  Lots of freckles and a very red face.

Tomorrow is lesson day! :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: As the others said, no such thing as "just" a cat. She was a very important member of the family and grieving is natural and expected. i still feel sad about the loss of my Maine **** cat Sasha, and it has been over 20 years. Will tell you stories about him one day. 

*HP*: Have a wonderful lesson, and don't forget the saddle (and pad!)

*MR*: Looking forward to hearing Camping commentary Monday

*Phantom*: Childbirth may be a good analogy. Imagine how much fun you'll have watching your DH deal with all the hoopla. 

i just had a thought, TJ has been thinking of different work, and your DH just lost an employee...hmm...maybe TJ wants to relocate too...I bet she'd watch the farm while y'all were out too. 

I really want to thank everyone for the kind words and understanding over my sweet Boxer babies. I was going to wait longer to share, because it hurt so bad, but then I couldn't think about anything else so had to release some of the pain. 

But I had to be strong for them. Poor Beau could no longer get up without help, and Tasha's labs were on the upper edge of ok. She was becoming more anxious, had difficulty sleeping, and the lump on her neck had grown the size of a golf ball. 

It was only a matter of time for both of them. 

I have cried my eyes out for two days now, and my eyes hurt. 

Will return to horse stuff next week. 

Thanks again, Blessing to you all and g'nite.


----------



## Blue

Just got home from work and stopped at the store after. Riding with a friend on the Rim tomorrow and needed a lunch. Of course had to shop for some other things like frozen mini eclairs. Love those things.

*Phantom*, thank you for the update on Sultans trip home. I was going to ask anyway. Sorry if you miss your getaway this weekend, but I think we'll all feel better when Sultan is home where he belongs. And BTW, I didn't mean to imply earlier that I felt you SHOULD ride Tevis again next year. I just felt that making a decision when you're still tired and missing your horse isn't the time. Hope that made sense. And Nicker is right…. No big deal! You were amazing and you're still my hero.

*TJ*, so sorry about Savannah. I've had a few cats and lost several, but there was one lost last year that surprisingly I still find myself looking out the window thinking she'll come trotting out of the orchard. Our hearts love and its hard to let go.

*Anita*, The bells in the tree are really nice. When the wind blows they give out little tinkles and if we ever sell out and move I can take them with me. Bless you for being strong for your beloveds

*Roadyy*, really like that video of the launch. Very very cool. Reba is coming along and I'm impressed. Did I ever miss an update on Jesa?

*Maryland*, thank you for sharing your corn. It got me a little bit of sleep. Looking forward to a camping update.

*Koolio*, I showed the pic of your fire pit to my husband and told him I want one similar. He really liked it too. And I vote for the puppy too! And more pictures.

*Greentree*, so what's up with your MIL? Hope everything is ok.

*Ibriding*, did you get Cyrus's ashes today? Will you be keeping them, or bury them under a favorite tree?

*Ellen*, are you building a relationship with Peaches? Hows it going?

*Happy*, have fun with your lesson tomorrow! Noxema is good for too much sun.

Everyone, take care of yourselves and hug those you love.


----------



## VickiRose

Anita and TJ, so sorry for the loss of your furry friends. Its never easy.
Phantom, if you never do Tevis again, at least you got great pics!
Roaddy, the video was impressive. I think the lady cracking the bottle needed a bit more practice, lucky she didn't kill anyone on that swing!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: :wave: hope MIL is ok. Drive careful

*Roadyy*: How is little Jesa? 

*VickiRose*: How are you doing? Any word yet on the creeps that broke into your dad's barn? 

*Sue & Stan*: Helloooo...are you still looking for us?


----------



## tjtalon

So...it could always be worse! Will talk about the job when I can, have to get on the other side of events. God has a Plan, I just don't know what it is yet.

I'm going out to Janice's today. Will get a good talk. Had texted her about Savannah (& alluded to job stuff, will tell her all today) & asked if I could just come out to visit her & the horses. She has a student camp day today, but only 2 kids (little girls) & asked me to be a helper w/one. So, hope to be of some help there. Will get my mind off of everything for awhile, maybe gain some perspective..and get some much needed Magick Horse Breath.

Hello and love to all. What a true family we have here, and more coming thru the door...! Even 'tho it's a "new table". (I wonder if our previous thread just plain got hacked. Hope a mod will update us at some point.)

I'll come back later today, since with a Horse Day, will actually have something fun and good to share.

Hugs to everyone....


----------



## Roadyy

Latest update on Jesa is we have only seen her for 2 days in the last 3 weeks. Her mom's next date is August 12th so we will see where it goes from there.

HP, glad you had a wonderful time at the beach with your friends. Hope the sun tan doesn't hurt too bad during the lesson.

Blue, good morning and hope your ride goes well at the Rim.

MR, hope the camping trip comes together so we can get pics and commentary. 

Dawn, as much as I'd like to see you enjoy a weekend vacation I would much more prefer to see Sultan out of their hands.
I'm not sure if I mentioned it or not, but I'll be putting up more electric tape fence across the back of the property where Reba is for the owner's horses. Then will move my boys up to one of the front pastures at her place until I can find a place to buy. Have to wait for cooler weather so she can get a dumpster out there to remove some of the clutter around a chicken coop that will need moved out of the way.


Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Do you guys think I should get the vet involved with Jay's foot? Or should I wait until the farrier can get here?

Thoughts please.


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone, Woke up to rain today. Wanted to sleep in but off to work I went. 

TJ - Kitties are our fur babies just like real family. I feel you pain at loosing Savannah. I have 7 kitties at home. :hug:

Roadyy - I must have missed something. Did you decide not to buy your friends place?

I went out to the barn last nite. It was a madhouse. Lessons were going on. I love this barn. 

They had Lady out getting a bath when I got there. I finished her up, put fly spray on her and then cleaned her stall. Since I was still sore I just decided to take her out to graze and bond with her. The BO took some pics of use. Here is one of the best ones. I love Lady already. If she were for sale, I would buy her in a heartbeat. I am just honered to be able to lease her.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Wow, got some really good rain overnight. Was getting dry. Very dusty. This will boost the grass to grow so Peaches can forage about. Picked a few field peas yesterday and will add to them as they ripen. Just can't get over what a non productive garden year. Oh well, there is always next year.

*Blue* Yeah, me and Peaches are doing great. She really seems to have a nice way about her. I moved her to the barnyard yesterday so she could get out of the rain if she wanted to. She is not pushy at all, very submissive and no aggressive tendencies at all.

*MR *I am not going to get my hopes up about Peaches, but I have a good feeling about her. When we followed them on the road, I was really amazed at how calm she was out there all by herself. The first thing I am going to do when I get on her is to take a picture of her ears. Next picture of her ears will be while riding the forest road.:clap:

*Topper* Thanx, I think things are looking up. I am even thinking about online courses to develop a marketable skill. Would probably do me good to work some. Don't know how that will go, but will be interesting.

*AA* Crying and smiling at the same time, yeah I understand, I call it bittersweet. I know you are probably lost without your babies. Do you think maybe a puppy would help you get thru? Just a thought.

*TJ *When you get ready to talk about things, we will be here.:hug: Just sorry you are going thru a bad time.

About time to report in to my hungry hens. Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Roadyy

TW, We ran into a brick wall on his place. I have 2 financial institutes that do Mobile home mortgage, but nothing below $60K. They will only lend the amount the dwelling(home itself) will insure for so in the event the home is destroyed the loan is paid off. The dw can only draw $47K in insurance so its below their minimum and any lenders that do lower amounts do not do mobile homes.

Ellen, glad you and Peaches are progressing so well together. I hope it continues. Sorry about the garden.

MN17, I would wait on the farrier and if I still don't like his answer then get a vet involved.


----------



## Koolio

NickerMaker71 said:


> Do you guys think I should get the vet involved with Jay's foot? Or should I wait until the farrier can get here?
> 
> Thoughts please.


If there is no bleeding, major lameness (pasture lame), heat or other signs of infection I would wait for the farrier. If you suspect infection, then ring the vet.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> TW, We ran into a brick wall on his place. I have 2 financial institutes that do Mobile home mortgage, but nothing below $60K. They will only lend the amount the dwelling(home itself) will insure for so in the event the home is destroyed the loan is paid off. The dw can only draw $47K in insurance so its below their minimum and any lenders that do lower amounts do not do mobile homes.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Roadyy - I hope you guys find your dream home soon. It has to be frustrating for you. Do you still get to keep your horses there?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio said:


> If there is no bleeding, major lameness (pasture lame), heat or other signs of infection I would wait for the farrier. If you suspect infection, then ring the vet.


 OK, so...because I fret so much, I texted the farrier again. :icon_rolleyes: Poor guy is on vacation.....but I am a worrier....

I really wastn' worred then M said...maybe you should contact the vet just to see what she thinks it is.....I really haven't been taking her advice as of late. LOL I figured, he's not showing ANYTHING except when we were gdown the slope. (but I do think he is may be masker of pain)

So...now I am doubting my first thoughts....but really I think he will be fine. It seems surface, and with the wet then hot dry weather, I think it is cracking his feet (Rainn's too). So....I will wait to hear.

Aren't you guys glad you aren't employed by me? LOL


----------



## Roadyy

Til it sells or I get the fencing done where Reba is. Which ever comes first.

The guy that bought the house we are in now is an investor and will be building duplex on the back of the property. He bought a 10 acre lot and put a double wide on it. They are still setting up the home with skirting and setting up for power, but the well and septic is done and water lines ran to the home. They dug a small pond(borrow pit) to build up the area where the dw sits and where the septic system is. He mentioned it to me that if I'm still looking coming spring then that would be an option to look at.




































I'm hoping by the time taxes come around that my score and finances are where I have more choices of loans to choose from. Hoping to have found a property with a house on it as well.


----------



## Bondre

NickerMaker71 said:


> OK, so...because I fret so much, I texted the farrier again. :icon_rolleyes: Poor guy is on vacation.....but I am a worrier....


It's sods law that horses - and machinery - always wait to hurt themselves /break down until the farrier/vet/mechanic is on holiday or otherwise unavailable. 

Try not to worry, since the crack is only superficial and his hoof isn't at all hot then I don't think it's too urgent. And as you say it's all bone dry, he's not going to be getting mud in it or anything. 

When the farrier comes, do drill him on WHY the crack appeared. I doubt it's just because of the dry weather. My horses live in an exceedingly dry climate and I've never had hoof cracks. I suspect there's some important imbalance in his hoof which is causing stress, and it''ll be important to pin that down and correct it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chl1234

Two days without internet and this thread has grown exponentially. 

Went out this morning to feed horses and found they needed water. Gave them a little grass hay then went to turn the hose on...when I got back and was cleaning the trough before adding the water I heard this horrible racket, kind of like scratching coming from the direction of the cart with the hay. I'm looking at this thing trying to figure out if there was any way I could have put the hay in on top of some rodent big enough to make that much noise without knowing it...when I figured out the cart tire was on the water hose and I was hearing the water trying to squeeze through...

*TJ *and *AA*, so sorry on the loss of your furbabies. It is always hard to say goodbye.

*Nicker*--if you are sure the problem is in the hoof (as someone else commented) there doesn't appear to be an infection, wait for the farrier. I have seen multiple times where the vet called in a farrier to consult when the problem was a hoof.

*Phantom*, All I can say is WOW. I am so proud of you. I wish that your experience was better. All that build up, you and Sultan were clearly fit enough to give mr. Potato a run for his money...and then it's gone because others let you down. 

FYI never saw your initial story about what happened...but from some of your posts I knew you were uncomfortable leaving Sultan with the people who were supposed to haul him...so I was all set to hitch the truck to the trailer and drive north and offer to take the two of you back home...then I checked the map to see how far it was...and reality sunk in. By the time I could prep the trailer, arrange care for my horses and drive (1-2 days) up there, you and Sultan would probably be gone...not to mention, for all I feel a kinship toward you based on following your prep and then ride, you would probably be a whole lot more comfortable having your horse with someone you know then sending him off with some total stranger..."Yez, I vill be happy to haul off ze horze..."

Please tell little Dawn that my son (age 14) is very impressed with her ride, particularly since (as he put it) she was riding his horse: white (grey), half-Arabian gelding, nickname 'Sunny'. Now if her horse is also half-Quarter Horse and born palomino, the coincidence is just too much.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Bondre said:


> It's sods law that horses - and machinery - always wait to hurt themselves /break down until the farrier/vet/mechanic is on holiday or otherwise unavailable.
> 
> Try not to worry, since the crack is only superficial and his hoof isn't at all hot then I don't think it's too urgent. And as you say it's all bone dry, he's not going to be getting mud in it or anything.
> 
> When the farrier comes, do drill him on WHY the crack appeared. I doubt it's just because of the dry weather. My horses live in an exceedingly dry climate and I've never had hoof cracks. I suspect there's some important imbalance in his hoof which is causing stress, and it''ll be important to pin that down and correct it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I am NO expert in shoeing...am learning...but it is my thoughts as I look at him that there is an imbalance there, which is causing the crack. He doesn't have the best conformation, and we have been working on underrun heels....so.....I will be sure to ask plenty of questions.

He's a good guy, the farrier, so I know he will do what is best for my friend. :wink:

I guess this is forcing me to get my act together and work on school stuff. LOL Otherwise I would be out riding.

I guess I"ll miss out on M and I's planned ride this weekend. :sad: BOOHOO

Off to work I go!


----------



## Eole

So much to respond to, I think we are on our way to set records in posts again. Has the Texas chat group disappeared as well? Can't see it, and it's usually pretty active.

First, welcome *Bondre*. Lovely horses, hispano-arabs are my favorites.
* TJ*: :hug:No such thing as "just a kitty". I still miss my first cat... Wishing you a well deserved great Horse Thursday.
*AA*: :hug: So sorry, thinking of you. I had tears reading about your two amazing dogs, so much love.
*Blue*: :hug:Hope things with your son get better. 
*NM*: same as Koolio, you can wait for farrier unless major lameness. Cracks happen, just have to figure out why, heal then prevent. 
*Roadyy*. Very cool boat launching, that is impressive.
Didn't know Jesa wasn't with you anymore.:sad: Hope she is loved and safe.

*Twalker*: lovely horse, Lady seems like a good match with you.
*Koolio*: I would go for second dog. He won't be small for long and having two buddies growing and playing together is such a different game. Then, we'll get to enjoy more puppy pics. :loveshower:
*HP*, did you get another lesson? Hope you find a way to work Nike separately. As someone mentioned, just a temporary tape around some pickets could be an option.

*PH*: thanks for sharing the story and amazing pictures. I am even more in awe with your performance at Tevis knowing all the mishaps/crap that went on. You can know deep in your heart that you both had it in you to finish Tevis, both fit and up to the task athletes. Your decision to stop deserves respect, you put your horse's welfare first.

Day off today, I planned to ride, then the skies became dark and menacing. So I washed Buttercup with Dexidin shampoo instead, did belly and legs. Not the back, as weather is quite cold right now. We're finally using 2015 hay, horses are pleased. So am I, as I don't have to steam the new hay, which makes feeding management so much easier.

Heading down to Montreal tomorrow after work, to celebrate my mom's 80th birthday. The 3 sisters-1 brother left in the family, (age 71 to 81) get together for dinner and cards every Friday night. I'll join them, it will be fun. They eat very late and I have an hour drive, so it will be a tiring day for me. 

Koolio, this pics for you. :rofl:


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Happy Sunny Thursday,
Just a quick log-in to say hi and share my heart-felt sympathies to TJ and AA. Losing a furry loved one, is the same as losing a family member--they ARE our families. I am so sorry you are both going through this.

Today is my last day to perfect the house before my darling daughter arrives for a week. I am soooooo looking forward to her arrival.

Then, the week after that it's back to work (school) for me - wow, this summer has been way too short in terms of days and getting things done.

I am going to sneak in a ride today, no matter the state of the house 

Hugs to TJ and AA - Hello to everyone.
We seem to still be missing some members, I sure hope HF figures out what happened and all our friends find us.
TTYS


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Thursday!

I had my lesson. It felt so good! I rode the same mare as last time. She's an 18 yo Arab. wonderful school horse, so patient. She tries me, but realizes that I am not a small child and she can't get away with it!! My position was better and I was more comfortable. I used a slightly bigger saddle that was not quite so deep. No pinch! I worked harder and felt stronger than last time. Coach says my position is good. Thank God for muscle memory! It was fun fun fun and my legs were not shakey when I dismounted!

I'm going to try to talk DH into fixing the round pen tonight. If not, I will bring rope there and see if I can make that work.

I didn't try my saddle because it is brand new. If it doesn't fit Nike, I will try to sell it or trade it for something that fits. Just trying to keep the value up until I know what I want to do with it.


----------



## Roadyy

For those without a horse fix.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, even before I read Ricks's & Tracey's responses, I thought "Wait for farrier, unless feel heat/see any swelling". 2cents from..."almost a neophyte", I might be getting better at this stuff, lol...and maybe just short walking trips down the road & back, no big stuff (?)


----------



## tjtalon

Yes, this thread is moving along quite well again, & all who haven't reappeared will see the same-named thread, thanks to MR..then we can answer their "huh??" questions!

I'm bushed, big time, but I know I really needed this Horse Thursday; was good for me & I did well. Before I get into the story, before I forget: If you google "Sky View Acres LLC-Commerce City-Horses", you can see Janice's webpage on FB. She'll be posting today's Camp later tonight (they're might be some of me in it. I won't share on my FB, when today's posts show up from her, as really don't want work "friends" to know that I'm pursuing my private life against-all-odds [& since one friend is the Assistant Chief & the other the General Manager...yeah, no. When I'm on the other side of the work issue, both will be offed).

The 2nd thing is I'm going to try my best to get back out there tomorrow. Janice asked me too, if at all possible. She'll have the same 2 students again & only the one other helper (teenager Daniella). She really does need my help. So...I saw a few minutes ago a lot of job leads on my email, that I can follow up on Friday night/Saturday (I have spent the past 2 days w/online applications etc & "send email alerts" about possibilities.

Plus, whenever I've been driving somewhere (yesterday & today) have kept a pad of paper & pen in my car to jot done ideas to check out. I'm working on it, sorry to be so vague about circumstances, but am still in a whirlwind about that, so....

In a few minutes, will share Horse Thursday...


----------



## tjtalon

Horse Thursday: Odd how very tired I am physically, but not DRAINED/sucked dry (like from the job), in spite of little sleep & nausea from anything I've tried to eat since Sunday night (btw, Timothy slowly getting better; he's been lost & confused, but is by nature a very happy-go-lucky kitty...he'll be ok. We just miss Her Highness, she kept us both in line). Horses, being with them, that says it all..

Janice told me that Camp Day (one of many thru the summer) started 8am. I got there @ 730a, found her doing hay-breakfasts for everyone (she has a few new boarders, so almost a full house, besides her own). She said "I'm a half hour behind!" so asked asap what I could do. So, upon her answers, distributed the pre-made up morning grains to those horses that need that (pans I piled in a Red Wagon, w/spoon to get all the stuff out [wetted as required, some mushy]], & those pans emptied into their grain feed pans in their pens). Then took all the pans to the designated station on built up boards to fill them w/water to soak. Then dumped/cleaned/filled/added a cleaner thing while filling ()for algae, I think) a boarder's water tank (little Arab mare, can't recall her name) that couldn't wait until late this afternoon, when the muckers/waterers would arrive.

When I got that wrapped up, saw the two little girls arriving w/their mother; Ava 8 y/o & Allie 6 y/o (dang, youngsters are tall these days, I was surprised at how young they were). They got to choose their horses. Allie chose boarder Cody (a nice little Paint), which she has ridden before this past week & Ava wanted Spirit. Janice gave me a little sidelong "hmmm" look & told Ava that Spirit is a TWH & can't trot like she has experienced. Didn't quite sink in, but might later, as (before I forget to say this: besides Janice telling her twice & me trying to explain several times, she was still disappointed w/no trot [but tried to explain the fast walk, which scared her a bit...but she saw her sister trotting]. I had to remember that this was a small child. Later, when all was done & Mom came back, I said "hope you don't mind, but I gave her homework";[see inquisitive look from Mom]; she was disappointed from the no-trot. I want her to go online tonight & research the Tennessee Walking Horse, so that maybe she can understand what an amazing breed she just rode...it's not that she's unable to do the trot, she's not bred for it!" Here Janice interjected that "she's not built for it, her body doesn't work that way". I'd tried to show here how Spirit's legs move differently than Cody's, during one exercise, while she was looking longingly at her sister & Cody).

Well, I'm no teacher, but what a teacher-ish work-out!

Now I've gone on way too long, but try to be much briefer in the next post...but now you get the idea of what the dynamics where.


----------



## tjtalon

Part III, am hijacking for sure: First dynamic was that Spirit simply doesn't like or trust other horses (she was taught that by a previous owner, God knows why). She's gotten better, kinda-sorta, but my job was to keep her focused & as far away as possible from Cody). Therefore:

While young Ava was being instructed from Janice (& Janice instructing Allie w/helper Daniella), I walked beside Spirit, one hand one-ready for a neck-looped lead rope, not leading Spirit, letting Ava practice as much as she could (had to drag up Ms WeedGrabber at the edges, of course). Only one incident, when Daniella got Cody too close & Spirit did a back-up freak; got in front of her asap w/leadrope yank & a big-voiced, low WHOA. Worked. And in the round pen ([previous was in the oblong) just kept a hold of her lead & didn't let her see Cody & Allie coming close by, while working on a barrel pattern..lots of head pets, my body before her left eye).

(Oh my. I walked for two hours, in the big oblong pen & then in the round pen...at Spirit's extended gait. In the heat. I don't know how I did that.)

Going to do hijack #4 & try to wrap this up...


----------



## tjtalon

Part IV: in short, hopefully: the 2 girls, in the big oblong pen, worked on the sitting/balance walk/trot (except Spirit, but little Ava did say "her walk is so fast". Read 'nother verbal lesson on TWH). They went over poles, standing in stirrups, both directions, then a pattern thru cones, in the middle, both directions.

(I had to laugh at Spirit, the little snot...all along she has taken advantage of me & at times I had no recourse but to let her...but today! With little girl on her back & me in control, she was....you can guess it! I said it to her big black eye, direct: "oh, NOW I'm the Leader, Funny Girl??!" When I took her & Ava to the round pen while Janice worked w/Allie & Cody, I thought to just drive Spirit to the rail, told Ava to work a bit on what she's learned, & that danged horse kept coming to the middle, to get to me. I was almost ready to get the "keep away stick" when Janice arrive w/Cody & Allie). Funny!!

In the round pen the girls worked on a simple barrel pattern; me & Daniella each holding our horses while the other worked.

In between oblong big pen & round pen, the girls had a break/lunch (me too, Janice told me where to find a banana in the kitchen, since I hadn't brought anything). After the break, the girls put stickers on the horses, w/lables of horse parts. That was fun!

There's more & I've gotten things disjointed & a bit out of sequence, but really am very very tired.

Later....


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, You're tired? I wonder why?:-o Awesome job! Maybe you should go into teaching youngsters?


----------



## Blue

My ride today was awesome! I so needed it. Met two friends up in the forest. We get to ride together so rarely because we each live many many miles apart. Today it all came together. The weather was incredible, the horses were all in rare good form, not even many bugs.
The area is called Pivot Rock. Not sure why.
Heading out













































I don't have any pictures of me so these will do.
Posting this now. Gotta go feed. I have some of some really interesting geological subjects.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Gremlins are created by human error.
> They truly do not exist.


 
I have an Isuzu Bighorn diesel truck that would disagree with you its got gremlins.


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, hope you got rested up good last night after a good workout with Spirit. Glad you had a chance to have her see you as leader from the ground which may transfer to the saddle.

Blue, great scenery and glad all were in sync to make a great ride.

Stan, I have a Ford Ranger pickup that would also disagree. It can't make up its mind if it wants a misfire in the #4 cylinder or not. 

Or were they talking about this..












I'm watching the weather and debating on going camping with Little Man tonight and coming home tomorrow night.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Hello Stan* :wave: good to see you found the new thread! Hows the bike and Buggs? 

*Roadyy*: Sad to hear that little Jesa has not been around much. Hope she is doing well. 

Finding the right property is hard. Took me well over a year to find my little place and it sold in a week by word of mouth. Still miss that place...

LOVE the rocking horses!! Where do I get one for my garden? 

*Blue*: Your forest ride looks like a lot of fun! What a very pretty area. 

*TJ*: Horse Thursday was great! Very sucessful day for everyone. I was able to see the FB page, even though I don't have FB, so that was nice. Didn't see your picture though. 

Best wishes for you on the job hunt. I am truely sorry things are not well with work and praying all is better for you soon. 

*HP*: Nice lesson! The mare sounds really nice, would love to see pictures...hint hint...

*PH*: Sorry you will be missing some much needed R&R time on the beach. Maybe Roadyy will send a picture, lol. 
Will be good to have Sultan home though. 

*Nicker*: I agree with the others, wait for farrier on the crack, unless it gets worse. I wondered if he had an abcess that came out, and now is set to heal. Wouldn't hurt to clean the area well and put on some hoof flex dressing.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

BLUE, great photos. What pretty scernery. I just LOVE riding through pine trees. 

TJ, so happy you got some real quality horse time! AND....you get to do it all over again!!!:apple: WooHoo!

I'm having withdrawals.....weather has been spectacular this week. Very cool mornings. I need saddle time.....:sad:

Worked several more hours in my classroom yesterday, and will continue today. My hopes is to get most stuff done, so when everyone else is in next week prepping, I am :riding::winetime::smiley_flag: FREE! I tend to become ADD when all the people are around. Everyone wants to talk about their summer....and no work gets done.

Looks like a possiblity of some really nice positive things to change for this coming year. Half of the cheerleading squad has either left the building or shifted to another part of the building. Yea! Let's see if that rectifies any of last year's issues. 

DId see HC the other day....why is it I think people will become decent human beings over the summer? :shrug: She hasn't changed......:icon_rolleyes: Oh well, looking forward to working with my new teaching partner.

Thinking since Jay is on rest until the farrier can get here....btw, his SO never did text me back. She's probably going :angrily_smileys: to my last one. Hahahaha Oh well....Thinking maybe asking M if I can ride her other horse Sunday, so we still get a ride in. Gosh, having Jay layed up has me bummed. You have all gone through it.....it stinks!

OK, gotta start my day!

Have a good one ya'll.:wink:

GLad you found us Stanley!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, I thought about hoof flex, we used it years ago for another horse. Before spending more $$$, I am trying to be frugal lately, I will wait to see what my guy says. I try not to read too much on the internet, as much of it is garbage, but found this article interesting about weather. I do believe part of his issues are our crazy weather patterns. It had been SO wet for so long here. All but two days of June, it rained. July hits.....it's been bone dry. Can't think it wouldn't effect the hooves in some way. JMO 


The Effect of Climatic Conditions on Hoof Horn - Wet/Dry | Remedial Farriery | Horsham | The Farriery Practice UK


----------



## tjtalon

Good Morning...

AA, I looked on Janice's page this morning & she hasn't posted yesterday yet (last posting was Aug 5), prob'ly got too busy (the woman does more in one day than I could do in 2 months...). When yesterday shows up, I'll tell everyone.

Hope I can do good by Janice today. Couldn't sleep very well & my head is all fuzzy (of course, that way it matches my hair). 

Good to see you, Stan!

Blue, what a great day you had, beautiful pictures...looks peaceful & relaxing, just "what the doctor ordered", right?!

Rick, I think that's my problem...I'm misfiring on my #4 cylinder. Well, maybe between yesterday & today, I'll get a much needed tune-up...!

Nicker, hope you get your school prep accomplished so you can be free next week. Good news on the cheerleading squad pull out, hope that improves things for you in the new school year.

Going to go get ready, keep trying to wake up. Horse Air will be energising 'tho & no choice but to focus...so, cool...

Later all.........


----------



## tjtalon

Btw, Nicker, the RIDE STRONG! t-shirts are getting a work out! Wore the new dark green one yesterday (which Cody graced with a sneeze), today is the bright green. Excellent inspiration!

Ok, gotta get out the door...


----------



## corgi

Just popping in for a moment to say hello. I was at work befoere 7:00am to work on something I need for a 9:30am meeting. Accomplished that and even more so I feel I have earned a few HF minutes.

Hey Stan!! Great to see you!

HP- so glad you had a good lesson.

Nicker- chances are Jay is fine but I agree with letting him rest until the farrier can come and take a look. Blue has a crack in his back right foot and our farrier is concerned because every time we think it has grown out, it cracks a little further up. He said he is giving him until November and if it continues to do that, he is going to have to put some sort of plate on it to do something. I have no idea what. LOL :icon_rolleyes:

Blue- great pics!

Tj- glad you are getting some horsey time even if it isnt saddle time.

Rick, I can't help but think that the perfect home is out there and is just waiting for it to become available so you can buy it. It will happen.

Havent seen the horses since Monday. I am stopping by after work tonight and I hope Isabella's rain rot is all cleared up so I can hop on.

Not much else going on. I sold some tack I havent been using and one of my friends bought a cinch and I dropped it off at her house yesterday. She has 6 horses and 2 adorable donkeys. I love going there because her male donkey gives hugs. He holds his head up in the air and that is your signal to put your arms around him and then he lowers his head onto the back of your neck and squeezes.

Everybody should exprience a donkey hug. They are soooo cute with their long ears and dainty little feet. Love em!!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Bondre

NickerMaker71 said:


> I try not to read too much on the internet, as much of it is garbage, but found this article interesting about weather. I do believe part of his issues are our crazy weather patterns. It had been SO wet for so long here. All but two days of June, it rained. July hits.....it's been bone dry. Can't think it wouldn't effect the hooves in some way. JMO
> 
> 
> The Effect of Climatic Conditions on Hoof Horn - Wet/Dry | Remedial Farriery | Horsham | The Farriery Practice UK


Thanks for giving that link, NM. I know what you mean about being careful what to believe on the internet, but that article seems solid good sense to me. (Plus it's written by a farrier from a village just down the road from where I grew up - he must know what he's talking about lol ;-) .)

My limited experience corroborates this - my horses live in an arid environment and even when it rains, the ground isn't wet for long enough for their hooves to absorb much moisture. They have iron-hard, rather contracted feet (as opposed to the typical splatted wetland hooves ). 

Good article. It's always good to learn something new 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Stan - it is good to see you back around! I hope you are well. When is your court case being heard? Must be soon now?

TJ - I am so glad you got in some happy horse time. It sounds like you are great with the kids. I hope things improve on the job front...

HappyPlace - I am glad to hear your lesson went well. Did you get the coral fixed yet?

Phantom - I hope you are getting some rest in after your epic ride. You will feel much better to have Sultan home with you again. Once some of the anger and disappointment wears off, I hope you will be able to reflect and find some good memories and valuable insights from your experience. If nothing else, it will make your appreciate your regular rides that much more.

Nicker - Sally has terrible hooves. We use a supplement called Leaps and Bounds that works very well. It is very high in Biotin. We also use an ointment to promote healthy growth called Cornucrescin. That said, her hooves are never great and they are highly susceptible to changes in moisture. You do need to be careful about painting the hooves with tar, etc. as these substances can often keep the moisture out if the hoof is already dry. Ask your farrier what he thinks.

Not much going on around here. DS passed his Learners Licence test yesterday so now he can officially learn to drive. Yikes! my 90 y.o. grandpa fell off a ladder on Tuesday and hit his head. My mom called an ambulance to take him to the hospital to be fully assessed. It looks like he is going to be OK with minor bumps and bruises, but at his age, a fall is a big scare. The ladder he was on gave way because it was probably over 50 years old itself and made of wood. Good grief grandpa!!

We still don't know if we are getting another puppy or not. The breeder is hesitant to place a puppy in a home with a recent placement, however, she does make some exceptions. We won't know until she temperament tests her pups at 6-7 weeks or so to see if one would be a good match for us. We are still somewhat undecided ourselves as managing Luch and Hemi is comfortable. Another puppy adds a lot of work because they need to be socialized separately as well as integrated into the pack. We really do like this litters breeding though and don't know if another opportunity will come up in a year or so.

I've been riding in the evenings with DD but just around the local roads and ditches. I'm hoping to get out on a good trail ride this weekend. DH will be busy riding his new bike, so I won't feel too bad taking off to ride for a day. 

I'm so glad I got my hay earlier this summer! Rounds are selling for over $200 a bale and small squares are going for $10-15 a bale!


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Yikes! my 90 y.o. grandpa fell off a ladder on Tuesday and hit his head. My mom called an ambulance to take him to the hospital to be fully assessed. It looks like he is going to be OK with minor bumps and bruises, but at his age, a fall is a big scare. The ladder he was on gave way because it was probably over 50 years old itself and made of wood. Good grief grandpa!!


 Your Grandpa is a sport model for sure!


----------



## Roadyy

90 year old gramps falling off a 50 year old wooden ladder that only gets bruised and $200 rolls of hay. Wow I'm not sure which is more astonishing.

Glad you have been getting some rides in with DD. Does she have plans to be off somewhere else this school year?


The weather is going back and forth about clearing up or coming a rain. Hopefully it will move out so I can camp this evening and trail ride in the morning. If it stays nasty then I'll just go ride in the morning if there is no lightning. The Rain Never Bothered Me Anyway.


----------



## Blue

Koolio, really hope your Grandpa is going to be ok. But, wow! Wonderful that he still even wants to climb a ladder. 

The puppy decision is a hard one. We always try to do right by our pets. Somehow ever since I stopped breeding GSD's my dogs have all been "rescues" that found me whether I wanted them or not! 

Stan, nice to see you stop by. Hope you're well.

A few more pics. The last few are because I'm always amazed at the trees that can grow right out of and through the rock. Some of the trail was pretty thick.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> Glad you have been getting some rides in with DD. Does she have plans to be off somewhere else this school year?.


DD is working (landscaping) until November and then we go to Iceland. After that she is hoping to find another horse-related position in New Zealand or Europe. She certainly has a case of wanderlust.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, beautiful trails and I like the side piece your one friend carries.


Tracey, I would normally wish the U.S. to be considered foreign enough for her for safety, but I can't say that she would be any safer here than any other country. Just a distance factor now.


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, Lol. Thanks. The one with the side piece is me. My friends emailed me some pictures they took as well so finally a have a couple of me and Lacey. I do like that Judge though. It was a Mother's Day gift from my husband and kids a few years ago. Haha. Not many women get dump trailers for their birthday and fire arms for Mother's Day! My family knows me well.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like my camping and trail ride are going to be off for tonight and the morning.

We have an appointment to go look through the inside of the double wide I posted yesterday. Then I have a phone conference scheduled for 10am tomorrow with the owner, who is also the guy who bought the house I live in now, about lease price and buying price.


----------



## Koolio

Great pics blue! Where is that relative to CV? How far did you have to go?

Do you ever go riding up Mingus mountain, or to Dead Horse State Park?

I find the idea of carrying a side arm on a trail ride, or anywhere else incomprehensible. It is such a different culture with respect to firearms up here.


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Great pics blue! Where is that relative to CV? How far did you have to go?
> 
> Do you ever go riding up Mingus mountain, or to Dead Horse State Park?
> 
> I find the idea of carrying a side arm on a trail ride, or anywhere else incomprehensible. It is such a different culture with respect to firearms up here.


 Most everybody down here carries a firearm. I usually don't unless I totally am alone in the woods. It is interesting the cultural differences. The only reason that I carry one is to keep my husband off my case about the danger of being alone in the woods. 

We have rattlesnakes, coyotes that could be rabid, and potentially dangerous humans. The only time that I have ever shot anything was when I hit and severely wounded a deer with my car. She was suffering and had no chance of survival. I put her out of her misery. I also cried.


----------



## corgi

Hubby has talked about carrying while on the trail but hasnt yet. He bought snake shot just in case he ends up carrying.
I have gone to the shooting range a few times and I know how to protect myself if need be.
We met some people from the UK at the dude ranch we stayed at in AZ (we are still friends today) who were just fascinated with the fact that we owned guns because they are not allowed.


----------



## ellen hays

One time I was changing into my swimsuit before swimming lessons. I was much younger and much more attractive than I am now. A man came in wearing a ski mask. Just so happens that other women were changing into their swimsuits but in another area. I just voiced that there was a man in the locker room. He freaked and ran out when he heard the other women responding. Ya know what, if I had been alone and unarmed, I hate to think of the outcome. When there are people out there lacking the ability to respect other people's rights to the point of causing emotional or physical harm, I am so glad I have the right to back them out of my corner. I am grateful for the right to bear arms. I adhere to the law so that right will always be in place to protect me from those who are not within the law.


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up on posts, & don't know if i have the brains to respond to each as I like, but off the top of my head now, while it's kinda-sorta fresh:

Nicker, sound's like jay's hoof can wait for the farrier; what a lot of info you've gotten.
Rick, sorry that you won't get the ride, but much good luck/fingers crossed on the trailer property meeting tonight.

Tracey, amazing, really, on your Grandpa. Scared me to read that...

Blue, great pics again! Now I know what you look like, cool! Sidearms in the Wilds of America seem to be necessary anymore, whether rural/mountain/city or anything otherwise. (I'm considering whether to sell or not my S&W .60, if it turns out I no longer need to carry for work. Will have to think long & hard about that...Don't mind opinions, if offered.)

I may have missed things posted, between yesterday & now. I'll be back in a few minutes w/Friday Horse Day. This was the last day of Janice's Camp. BTW, today she said that she can't transfer pics/vids from her phone to her FB web page, has to have someone do it for her, so, will let all know here when that happens, so maybe you can see my yesterday a bit. Today, she did only a few pics of the girls. Nice pics.

BRB....


----------



## tjtalon

Have pushed myself to a post, physically, but it was good to be at the last day of Janice's Camp. I haven't been exercising as I should, so yesterday's walking w/Spirit(& etc)t was more of a challenge than I realized, but proud I did it.

W/that, maybe I shouldn't have gone today, being over-depleted (further helped me realize how much the job has taken it's toll on me), but Janice really did need my help, so did the best I could.

We got the preliminaries done, Ava got Friday & Allie SammieD. Went to big oblong pen; lots of ground work for the girls, learning to gently lead thru cones, thru a pole "channel" & over closely spaced poles. That took alot of control for the girls, w/learning how to guide gently (to transfer that kinetic knowledge to reins) & how to slow down for the poles, while letting the horses look to see where they were going.

They got a short break, for food & a quick snack, then did those same exercises horseback, plus teardrop turns. They both did very very well. Allie got way focused & we could see "lightbulb". She's a kinesthetic learner. Ava has to think (she overthinks; reminded me of me...)

My job was to keep an eye on Ava & Friday, as he's a grass diver. Lots of walking again, but not so fast as Spirit yesterday.

Another short break, then Janice had them sit outside of the oblong pen, to watch her show them on Fire what they were learning, plus a bit more advanced things that Fire does. She explained things all along. Me, I stood inside the pen (it's a big pen) in the middle, so I could watch Janice body-ride her Fire. It was all body; so subtle. (Fire neck-reins, she did explain how that's REALLY done, as opposed to movies, which show cowboys yanking & giving mixed messages; I know this of course, it was for the girls). I think I learned a lot there, just watching.

Then me & Daniella escorted the girls to the round pen, where they trotted happily & did instructed turns. Janice forego the barrel pattern & just let them have fun, as they were doing so well. Even I saw the difference between yesterday & today in the focus of this little girls; it's like they suddenly just "got it". That was awesome to see.

Then...Allie was on SammieD & asked to canter. Never has done it in this camp. Janice put on the lunge line & so much "OH!! THIS IS FUN!!" She was fantastic. Then Ava got on SammieD (Friday is just too big & she was scared of that); she has lovely seat/posture already, only had to be told to not lean forward & to keep her heels down. Both girls love the fun of the canter.

Me..I watched & admired & loved what was playing out in front of me. Beautiful, & was happy to be a part of it.

I sat on the mounting block & held Friday by his lead & watched. Stroked Friday's nose & around his eyes & nose-breathed w/the silly boy. Was really tired (& heat in the upper 90s, no clouds or breeze). Tears in my stupid tired eyes because I'm terrified to canter.

Next week, on Thursday, Janice is taking Spirit & Mimi again to a care/center nursing home. I'm invited to be a handler. All will depend on what's going on on home front/job front, but I'd really like to go & be of help.

I'd also like to just get out Spirit in the arena & RIDE that awesome walk...putting that on the Altar.


----------



## phantomhorse13

chl1234 said:


> I was all set to hitch the truck to the trailer and drive north and offer to take the two of you back home...then I checked the map to see how far it was...


what a lovely thought, even if the reality was less than ideal! :wink: its amazing how much everyone in our HF family wants to jump up and help when someone needs something. pretty amazing and humbling.

I am happy to report that Sultan has safely arrived in Maryland and we go down to get him first thing tomorrow morning. woohoo!! 



*ellen*: glad you are getting some horsey fix. hope that continues!

*tj*: love all the horsey stories! sounds like camp has been quite the experience. teaching kids is tough.

*rick*: hope the house shopping goes well. reba is certainly coming along wonderfully. you will be on her in no time.

*HP*: lesson sounds like a good one. how did the repair of the round pen go?

*Blue*: those trails look lovely! trees out of rocks just shows their desperation and tenacity.

*corgi*: donkey hug needs a picture to go with the description, IMO 

*Koolio*: puppy is a big decision, but how could you resist if its offered? congrats to DS on the permit. i don't even know what to say about grandpa on a ladder. :eek_color:


Today was supposed to be the first day on the beach, but we of course didn't go. Instead while DH went to work, I caught up on all the chores around the place.. went grocery shopping, did a ton of laundry, did some cleaning. Then decided I couldn't ignore the perfect weather any longer (80, sunny, and breezy) and wanted to ride. Got Phin out for his first solo adventure.

And adventure it was. He started out not really wanting to leave and also forgot how to steer. He kept trying to turn back and rush home, which of course wasn't allowed. Made it the 1/2 mile down to the "outdoor arena" (which is really just a mowed area of field) and put his butt to work. We did circles and figure 8s and transitions until he grew his brain back. Then we continued on down the trail.

Things were going ok, though he was still pretty up and looky, until we got into one of the hayfields and the Very Scary Deer was grazing at the far end. I could see it from quite a ways (it was actually a buck already growing a lovely set of antlers), but Phin was so busy looking everywhere else that he didn't see it. Until it ran away. At which point Phin did a half rear, spun around and went to bolt for home. Thank god he only went one stride before I was able to get his head around and he did a choppy but effective one rein stop. Stood for a moment to regroup, and then continued on our way.

Phin did eventually settle down, though it took not only returning home but then going past home and continuing to work on the roads around the farm (which of course run between the Somewhat Scary Corn). We eventually covered a bit over 6 miles, but a lot of it was in circles. Not sure how much of the antics was green horse vs testing vs stubbornness (his bloodlines are known for having opinions). But I stayed on and got him worked though it, so I consider it a successful ride.


----------



## corgi

Tj- maybe Janice can pay you for your help in some lessons??

I wanted to show you all how well MTG cleared up Isabella's rainrot on her tail. Hair is already starting to regrow. First pic was taken on Sunday. Second pic was taken tonight...5 days later!!


----------



## corgi

PH- no donkey pics from yesterday's visit, but I have one from a couple of years ago..when I was a redhead. 

Look at that adorable donkey face!! Those ears!!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> DD is working (landscaping) until November and then we go to Iceland. After that she is hoping to find another horse-related position in New Zealand or Europe. She certainly has a case of wanderlust.


 
Horse related in New Zealand. Cambridge = race horses. Pukekohe 40 miles south of Auckland city the same, breeding stables for race horses.

Bugs is still with me for another 4 weeks. I rode a Suzuki for a couples of years and a horse or two and never been thrown off. I have dismounted from a bucking horse but not dumped.

The Harley has dumped me twice. Once on the right and once on the left but I should get that right. One does not fall off a Harley its a rough dismount. a rapid escape, and the bike falls over when one is a meter away. :icon_rolleyes:

Law, getting close to a hearing date but the dirt is now starting. It was expected. What ever happened to integrity. 

SWMBO surviving.

SWMBO and I are second time around (well some men need practice to get it right) Her ex husband as become friendly and invited me to a road trip on bikes around NZ in January. He is taking some police from the USA, Canada and Germany. I would be the odd man out married to his ex and trying hard to give her back. Should cause some disturbance amongst the guests. 

Cheers all.


----------



## Blue

*Stan*, I would think that rather than trying to give her back to ex, why not try giving her to one of the others from another country?

Sorry, the dirt is being kicked up. That sucks, but sounds like you were ready for it and not too surprised.


----------



## Blue

Wow, that was mean, and I apologize. I shouldn't be encouraging you to give her away. Sorry


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Love all the pics from everyone's adventures.

Stan: Glad you are still with us.

I am leaving to camp in the morning.
Bad weather went south of us and trails should be in great shape.
Already warned of areas with ground bees, I will avoid them I hope.
I will give GoPro camera another shot this weekend.
I now have a password for the borrowed camera.

Drywall completed and little painting left.
Trim for the closet and I'll be already for Mom to move in.

Good Night All:


----------



## Koolio

Stan - it sounds like you got yourself a lazy Harley that likes to lay down and have frequent naps. I've heard some of them do that. :hide: Do be careful though. They go much better with the rubber down, and when they lay down on top of you, you tend to break more than the bike does. I wish you the best on your court case. Try to be a little nice to SWMBO and she might give it back to you.

Phantom - I'm glad Sultan will be home soon. Sounds like your ride today was another adventure. How about a nice quiet and relaxing trail ride next time?

Corgi - that is one cute little donkey!!!

MR - have a great camping trip and ride!!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all
Corgi, I'd love a donkey hug! 
Koolio, I too find the whole gun culture in the U.S. a little strange. I mean, we have guns, but they are very regulated and must be secured etc. Handguns are even more regulated and you are not allowed to "carry" . Closest we get to carrying is driving around the farm with a shotgun or a .22 in the ute. 
Stan, good to hear from you
Phantom, I think we need photographic evidence that Sultan is home! 
Tj, love the stories.
Back in a mo, got to check on dinner...


----------



## VickiRose

Okay, I'm back, didn't want the roast potatoes to burn...
In breaking news, it looks like the police have caught at least one of the thieves. It was the first person we suspected. Police found another reason to get a search warrant (drugs) and found the chainsaw. He has already sold the motor bike, and claims that the rifles were dumped in the bush/forest because they were too hard to sell. Police are following up and hope to have more news in the next few days. If they can find the guns and prove he took them, he might get some jail time.

In horse news, my two are running around in the paddock looking feral because I haven't had time to even brush the mud off since Tuesday. It's pouring rain and so cold your teeth hurt when you go outside, so I'm hoping to at least get in some groundwork tomorrow, but today is a day for inside jobs.
I might not try riding anytime soon, I'm finding I'm too distracted and tired with everything else that's going on since Mum died. I wouldn't be concentrating and Boston will take advantage.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Moringing all!

TJ, sounds like another wonderful day! I understand the warm feeling in your heart when you see wee ones 'get it', or get the bug. Love it! Now that you see the wee ones canter....maybe it will give you the umph you need to give it a whirl too! Remember.....imagine yourslef DOING it correctly, over and over again. Your mind tells your body what to do. If you imagine it....you can DO it!:wink:

Corgi, that MTG is nasty smelling stuff, but GEE it seems to work! If that there is rain rot, then the little flakey hairs that massage therapist called rain rot....sure ain't it! Wow!

Jay was standing under himself better yesterday. Wondering if the ride saturday bruised that cracked area up a bit, and so I noticed it more....never can tell, but it needs to get looked at.

Rainn is another issue....I beleive I had said Jay got her cornered in the stall and gave her a a$$ wopping. Gravity has caused the swelling on her side to move to her underbelly, which thank gosh I knew was normal. But, yesterday morning the swelling had gotten bigger, and so I decided to give the vet a call.

Of course SHE is out of town too! :eek_color: I guess this week is pull your granny pants on and deal with it Nicker!

she did call back and siad I was doing all the appropirate things and that i was correct, it is edema settling in her belly, and it should naturally dissipate. We shall see how she looks this morning. I did not see her last night. I was also told to run some cold water over it. (I thought about ice initially, but i thought....how do you ice a horse down? LOL) Another reason to pull the InstaHot out! 

My sister and I decided at the last moment to meet at the outlets last night. I needed a BTS outfit. Found it and.....three pairs of shoes....:hide: I have a wee bit of a  affair for shoes. LOL Honestly tho...I don't know the last time I actually bought shoes or clothing for MYSELF. It's always for the horses. AND...I am usually very practical about shoe buying, but decided to be frivolous and buy a red pair. They were just so dang cute, couldn't pass them up.

Guns....most people around here have them and are licensed to carry. You would be surpirsed how many people are packing heat in Walmart, and you'd never know! 

Stan, glad you are back. Please be careful on that bike. One of those is the reason for my injuries. (well really the on-coming car, but you get the drift)

PH, nice work with Phin! Corn is VERY scary! :wink: You never know what might come leaping out at you! 

Roaddy, good luck with the home thing. gosh what a long process for you.

BLUE, again, great pictures. Love putting faces with comments. 

Spent more time in my classroom yesterday. Wow, I havent' been this motivated and creative in years! I guess I am excited to have a new teaching partner. She is just as excited....it's contagious. Hoping this is a rewarding year. The atmosphere the last few years have been so dang negative, not the place I had started working at.....lets hope these new changes and additions boost the moral back into our once wonderful building!

Koolio, what in the world is your 90 yo grampa doing on a ladder? Thank goodness he is OK.

About time to feed the troups. Good news...M invited me over to ride her ponies tomorrow. It will be fun to ride a different horse since I always ride Jay now. They all ride so different.

Have a great day all! Hoping you all have a fabulous weekend and get some horse time in.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## greentree

Finally back from MS...

MIL is doing as well as can be expected, I suppose. She is 86, and has NEVER been really healthy. When she lived with us, I kept her moving. I tried to wean her off of toast, lol, but finally just bought bread with seeds in it, so at least she got something besides a blood sugar spike. At least she was not eating cookies. (She is diabetic) As soon as she left here,and moved in with her sister(who is a retired nurse), she was hospitalized with pneumonia and put on full time oxygen. She has had " congestive heart failure" for years.......hers is the slowest failing heart on record, I think!! Not that I am wishing it would fail...I don't mean for it to sound like that.

I waved at y'all in Alabama...did you get it??? Going South on i20 north of B'ham, the GPS suggested an alternate to go around a bad wreck. Then coming home, thre was another one just south of THAT one, traffic backed up for about 5 miles....glad we were going north at that point. Felt like North/South to me, anyway.....

Hopefully nobody was in the Troy tornado. We were in Kewanee, MS, when it came on the news, and I said, " Thank goodness WE are in Mississippi!!!" Kewanee is THE last thing before Cuba, AL, which is the FIRST thing in AL. DH has relatives there.

PH, I would love to come crew. If I ride, DH is a pretty good crew, so if your DH is riding, we can ALL use him, too! I still think you will have a buckle......if I win the lottery, we will take my truck. 

Getting water for coffee this AM, there was a Morgan horse on my yard. His pasture buddies are still in the fence. He is SO mechanically inclined, he probably opened the gate and shut it behind him!

Roadyy, I pray everything comes together for you and a home place. It will, it's just that the old owners are not ready to move yet. Give them a few more months.

I am going to try to ride today, but I have laundry to do from the trip, naturally!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing well. Late getting hay this year and kinda concerned, but didn't have Peaches here when my hay guy called me. Think I tracked down a couple of round bales and my hay guy will cut in Sept. Will get some square bales then. Got out yesterday and put up another section of efence. It was humid beyond description. Got finished just in time and escaped to a/c land. I know this seems gross, but I had neighbor put chicken manure on the grazing area here. It stunk for sure, but now the grass is growing like I have never seen it. When I fence an area, I am afraid to leave Peaches on it over nite the first day. Having the decent grass may be worth the hassle of the stank:icon_rolleyes: 

First things first*.......Stanley*, it is great to see you back on the thread. Sorry the Harley has dismounted you. Just be careful. SWMBO may have to take the bike away and put you back on Buggs. :rofl:

Blue Really enjoyed the pics. Your mare is beautiful. You all looked like you were having a great time. Rocks are unique. 

TJ So glad you are getting horse time. Sounds like you are a natural working with the kids at the camp. I'll bet you were tired after, but wasn't it a good tired.

PH13 Really like your well deserved avatar. I am glad Sultan is getting closer to home. I am impressed at your ride on Phin. I would have been jello. If Peaches works out, I am still going to invest in some full seat riding pants for saddle traction. The spin and bolt would have been it for me:icon_rolleyes:

Ladona Love the donk pic. I am still captivated by them. There are several mammoth donkey farms that train saddle donks. Having a bad wrap of a reputation laid on them, I am finding that they very intelligent and willing once they know what is expected of them. Yep, those ears are adorable. 

MR Glad your project is almost finished and trail time is awaiting you. Have a good time and take pics. 

Vicki So glad the thieves are being rounded up. Low life forms to do what they did. Hope you are doing well. I'll bet them tators were good. I have been needing to do some serious tator cooking. That's all I got from my garden this year was a hefty harvest of them. Maybe next year will try all tators and field peas. 

Koolio So glad your grandfather is ok after that fall. I just hope I can be as active as he is at that age. If DD goes abroad, you will lose your riding buddy, but at the same time it sounds like a good excuse to see the world and go visit her when you want to see her.

Greetree Glad your MIL is doing ok. Hope the ride on the morgan horse goes well. :wave:Here's my AL wave back.

Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, I forgot to say how lovely your photos are.
Ellen, the roast was fabulous even if I do say so myself  But I ate way too much!
Stan, I have to ask, what does SWMBO stand for???


----------



## ellen hays

VickiRose said:


> Blue, I forgot to say how lovely your photos are.
> Ellen, the roast was fabulous even if I do say so myself  But I ate way too much!
> *Stan, I have to ask, what does SWMBO stand for??*?


Vicki

I have wondered the same thing many times, but was afraid to ask. It might be proprietary info:wink::rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

Did anyone see that the old thread is back? I'm not sure how I got there except that it is pinned there when I type in the first few letters of horse forum. All is not lost after all.

I have not done the round pen. Things at home have kept me from spending any time except for feeding. It will happen. DH is swearing off the tv, so he will be forced to do other things LOL.

The place that I worked at last semester posted the position. I applied but it is not clear what will happen if the lady actually does return. She has extended leave until January now. The principal was not sure what will happen if she does actually return (he doubts she will). If I get the call, I will interview, but I am not giving up a sure thing for a job that could disappear in a year. It's a pity though, I really enjoyed working there.


----------



## Celeste

I don't see the old thread.


----------



## Celeste

Tomorrow is a big day for my family. My son is getting married.


----------



## NickerMaker71

VickiRose said:


> Blue, I forgot to say how lovely your photos are.
> Ellen, the roast was fabulous even if I do say so myself  But I ate way too much!
> Stan, I have to ask, what does SWMBO stand for???


I always read it as Someone Make Me a Better Offer......but the closer I look at the letters, that really don't work! :rofl::rofl: Says the one who has spelled Roaddy's name wrong all along! LOL

So now I think....She Who Makes Bad ...........I have no idea! :


----------



## Celeste

VickiRose said:


> Stan, I have to ask, what does *SWMBO* stand for???


It stands for *"She Who Must Be Obeyed"*. 

It also indicates that our dear Stanley is quite the character. Gotta love him!


----------



## Happy Place

Does anyone ride in full chaps? I have a beautiful pair of custom chaps from the 90s. They are so comfy and really protect your leg and make you stick to your saddle! I know hunters don't wear them anymore. They use half chaps. I still think my chaps look cool!


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Tomorrow is a big day for my family. My son is getting married.


Oh Celeste, that is wonderful. What a wonderful tribute to your mom and dad. This is truly a beautiful way to honor them. Congratulations!!! A great day. I wish them a long and happy life together and many grand children for you. Yeah! Truly a celebration to life.

Ah, I believe someone else was wondering about what Stanleys reference to his other half meant. Thank you for the info. Have been curious for a long time:thumbsup: Yeah you are right, Stanley is a character and is well loved here by us without a doubt.


----------



## Celeste

Tomorrow would have been my parent's 65th anniversary. That is the reason that my son chose August 9th. I wish Mama could have known.


----------



## Celeste

On another note, DH and I put out a "hidden" deer camera in the woods. I don't think it was all that hidden. Neither was it scary apparently.


----------



## Celeste

One more. "What is that thing? I wonder if I could eat it?"


----------



## corgi

Celeste, enjoy the big day tomorrow!

Nicker, rain rot has scabs that need to come off in order to speed up healing. Some of the first signs of rain rot is the hair looking kinda funny, maybe that is why the MT thought it was rain rot. 

Introduced Blue to a big playground ball today. He wasn't too impressed but he didnt spook so that is a good thing.


----------



## corgi

Getting even closer to it,


----------



## NickerMaker71

corgi said:


> Getting even closer to it,


OMG! So cute! Print that picture off! Frame it!!

If I brush Jay and get what MT called rain rot, I will take a picture. It was hair with big pieces of.....something on the end. I haven't noticed anything lately. I'll check tomorrow.

Neighbor was nice enough to come over and check Jay's crack out today. He's the guy and wife I have been riding with. Took a look and told me what I had been thinking. So...I guess I know what I am talking about. LOL So hoping the farrier will come to our house SOON! Nothing catatrophic, but I want this fixed....not real patient I guess. LOL

I guess that is the good news. He called to ask if I wanted to ride!!!! But I told him the situation and he came right over to check it out. He recommened no riding until some action can be taken on hoof. Which I had been doing.

Rainn seems to feel better, but gosh the adema is there! I started putting their evening hay out in the pasture instead of the stalls. He tends to go into her stall to eat her's. This way, perhaps she won't get trapped again. She's a princess and likes to eat her hay in the stall.  He prefers to be outside to eat his. Hahaha my crew....they make me laugh.


----------



## Koolio

*It's done! It's here!*

Finally! My new saddle is done and sitting in the tack room waiting for tonight's ride. I am so excited! 

Here ar a few pics...









Stamping detail and the conches.









From the back.









The workmanship is amazing! It has a memory foam seat and formed stirrups so my knees don't twist. The leather is very soft and supple and I love how the dark colour turned out. I'm off to try it out. So excited!


----------



## corgi

Beautiful Koolio!!! 

Have fun riding in it tonight!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Tomorrow would have been my parent's 65th anniversary. That is the reason that my son chose August 9th. I wish Mama could have known.


I think she knows. She may not be able to share in it in a way you can see, but I bet if you pause for a moment and close your eyes, she will make herself known. Love never ends. :hug:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sultan is *home*. 

Woohoo!!

:loveshower: :clap::happydance:


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio what a beautiful saddle! Hope it just as comfy!
Celeste I know you will feel your mom there. Congrats to your son.
PH13- I bet you are Sooo relieved to have Sultan back home where he belongs!

Ben feeling very stressed. Tonight I just stood with the horses while they munched hay. They kept moving slowly closer to me, calm and comforting. What is it about the sound of them peacefully eating that is so soothing?


----------



## AnitaAnne

I found the old thread!! Posted a link back to this one!! 

Here's a link to the old one, for anyone that wants to visit. I was thinking it might be safer to stay with this new one, but what do y'all think? 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-talk-mature-people-over-40-a-111931/page2930/#post7844417


----------



## jkiss03

I just wanted to introduce myself. I am 48 and just bought my first 2 horses. The first is an Arabian white with brown liver spots. We call her freckles. She is 15 and completely broke. I got really lucky with her as we bought her sight unseen. I know that could have been a huge mistake. Our next horse is a TWH his name is Whiskey. He is a big guy and also very broke. I am a beginner so that is all a good thing. I am taking lessons. We have 12 acres so there is enough room for the 2 of them. I have loved horses my entire life and it has always been my dream to be able to own my own horse. Yay for dreams coming true. I am also a crazy dachshund lady. I have 3 little monsters that are the loves of my life. I have 3 grown kids and 1 teenage boy and 6 grandkids. Life is so much fun!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Welcome JKiss!!!* 

Put on your rollerscakes and hang on for the ride; this thread moves at lightning speed! 

The horse sound wonderful, congratulations!!! How about some pictures of your wonderful horses? 

*Celeste:* How wonderful that your son is getting married on your parents aniversary!! That is the sweetest thing I have ever heard. 

I wish them a fabulous loving wedding & a long and wonderful marriage! 

*Koolio*, that saddle is so beautiful!! Wow. Love it! 

*Corgi*: Blue is such a cute horse! Time to play some fetch 

*Phantom*: So happy Sultan is home!! That wraps up that saga, now on to better rides! :winetime:

Posting before I loose this...


----------



## Ibriding

Evening all and welcome jkiss! 

I would love to comment on everything going on but I'm not sure my brain could keep it all straight. I need to take notes, especially when I haven't been on for a day!

Yay for Sultan being home! What a huge relief and you can now relax phantom. Love, love, love the avatar pic!

Congrats Celeste and I hope they day is wonderful! Have a great time!!!

SWMBO makes me ****!!! Too funny!

Beautiful saddle Koolio. Hope it rides as great as it looks!

Great job finding the old thread Anita! I do think we should continue this one but glad it is not lost. 

Rough night here. DS and I came home from a festival (I had a booth) and I was letting horses out while he was taking care of the dogs. Cooper, the new guy, wasn't putting weight on his leg and was bleeding some. He had a cut on the inside of his leg so I convinced him to roll over so I could check it. I misjudged how bad it was and how much pain he was in and next thing I know my forearm was in his mouth. Sweet guy managed to regain he senses quick enough to only give me a tiny puncture and a bruise, think it scared him too. Off to the vet we go, after hours, and the wound was much worse than I though. His muscle was partially severed and the tear almost included his femoral artery. He'll be spending the weekend and coming home with many stitches and a drain. Luckily it was just skin and muscle, no tendon or bone issues. I really didn't need the vet bill though. The other dogs are perfectly fine. I think a scuffle started in the excitement of us getting home and he got nailed. I got lazy and just let them hang in a room together when we're gone. No more of that!

Ok, pity party over! DH and I are taking tomorrow and riding in the mountains again. I'll be sure to take lots of pictures and I'm really hoping to find more mushrooms!

Have a good Sunday everyone!


----------



## Bondre

Morning everyone! It's cloudy here and will grt muggy later, another awful day of sweating by the bucket. 

All the very best for your son's wedding, Celeste. Such a fine way to honour your parents too. :hug: 

Welcome, jkiss! I'm new on here too, and I warn you it's hard keeping up at first because this thread grows faster than the magic beanstalk. Glad you've found two perfect horses for yourselves! 

Phantom, you must be very relieved to have Sultan back. Now you'll finally be able to relax and see your amazing joint achievement in a more positive light.

Ibriding, sorry to hear about your dog's injury. Awful to get back after a long day and find that, but at least it was a fresh wound so it will heal well. You had me confused for a moment - I thought it was one of the horses that had injured his leg. Then you wrote that you got him to roll over so you could inspect the damage, and I thought OMG what a well-trained horse :rofl: . Then it clicked you were dealing with a dog! I hope he heals soon, and that your arm is OK too. Enjoy your mountain ride today.

We're getting prepared for a few days away in the mountains, but it's such a lot to do. Not only our own packing, which is a last-minute job, but organizing all the feed for the livestock. That's the worst of having animals, and of course the dairy goats have to be milked and fed daily so we get in a chap for the week. It's a big responsibility looking after 250 goats, two horses, two cats and a dog, various chickens and two lovebirds, and making sure you haven't forgotten to feed and water any of them. 

I'm always nervous about going away, worrying that something could go wrong. At least this time we're not going far, so we can always hop in the car and drive back if there's a problem - not like last year when we went to England to visit family and the milk cooling tank broke while we were away....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Vicki
> 
> I have wondered the same thing many times, but was afraid to ask. It might be proprietary info:wink::rofl:


Denoting a product manufactured and distributed under a trade name Nah.
Possessive. Nah she would give me away if she could find a serious taker.
Privately owned and controlled. The latter may fit.

Every married man should know what SWMBO stands for and if not, well here it is.
S= she
W= Who
M= must
B= be
O= I can't bring my self to say what O stands for.


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> I always read it as Someone Make Me a Better Offer......but the closer I look at the letters, that really don't work! :rofl::rofl: Says the one who has spelled Roaddy's name wrong all along! LOL
> 
> So now I think....She Who Makes Bad ...........I have no idea! :


 
I like that. a better offer is most likely what she prays for at the moment.:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> I like that. a better offer is most likely what she prays for at the moment.:wink:


Happy you got my humor Stan! LOL


Yea, Sultan is HOME!

Conchos, tooling, and SADDLES, oh my! What a beautiful piece of art Koolio. Congrats!

Welcome jkiss. Congrats on your new horses. Happy to hear you have some nice gentle ones to build your skills and confidence!

Ibriding, hope your dog heals up quick.

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop: (Love the avatar PH!)


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome jkiss03. Pictures are required, it's in the family by-laws, lol! I'm in love with my instructor's TWH mare. Love that walk. My sister has 3 dachsunds (2 longhair, one shorthair). It's amazing what "big dog" minds/spirit/energy dachsunds have...not "little dogs" at all.

Happy Wedding Day Celeste! How beautiful, that's it's your parents' anniversary. Have a wonderful, blessed day...(take lots of kleenex in your purse & wear waterproof mascara!). Hope we get to see a picture!

Phantom, glad Sultan is home safe & sound!

Nicker, that's so cool that your neighbor came over to check Jay's hoof (& affirmed what you knew).Today's your ride w/M on another horse, right? Have fun!

Tracey, congratulations on the long-awaited saddle...very very nice.

HP, sometimes I just close my eyes & try to imagine the sound & sight of a horse munching hay. Just...peaceful...

Bondre, what a farm you have! Must keep you going 24 hrs a day. Enjoy your mountain trip!

Ibriding, glad your dog will be ok, but OUCH on your arm!

I've long wondered too what SWMBO stood for, but had another word for the "O". Suffice to say, Stan, I just wish YOU all the best...

AA, I clicked on that over-40 link, but got the same msg as before when the thread disappeared of (paraphrased) "this thread doesn't exist & never did".

Ellen, I like your new avatar. Hope Peaches is helping you to heal. Like someone said a bit back, take it slow.

I know I've missed things lately (which is easy to do! We'll be up to 100 pages in no time), but wanted to pop in & say hello.

Hope everyone has a lovely Sunday!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Koolio The saddle is beautiful. Hope it rides as nice as it looks. The details on it are gorgeous. Hope you have many a wonderful ride on it:thumbsup:

Ladona Blue is so cute. I agree that the picture needs to be framed.

PH13 Having Sultan home is an event to celebrate. I can breathe a sigh of relief. I am sure he is glad to see familiar surrounding as well.

Welcome JKiss03. Good to have you on board. Stick around and enjoy the trip along the over 40 thread.

Stanley Thanx for divulging the mystery of SWMBO. :rofl:

TJ Thanx. Peaches is helping me heal. I really feel much better these days. Amazing what horse time can do to make a body feel better. Hope your horse time continues in over drive. I really enjoyed hearing about your involvement with the camp. Like I said before, you seem like a natural working with the horses and the kids.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Stay safe.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Koolio

Good Morning!

Welcome JKiss! We are glad to have you hear and look forward to getting to know you!

Ibriding - I am sorry to hear about your dog. He must have been hurting to take a swipe at you. I'm glad he's at the vet and on the road to recovery. Did you get your injury looked at as well?

Celeste - congratulations to your son! I hope it is a wonderful day for all!

Bondre - have a great trip!

Phantom - I'm glad Sultan is home. Time to spoil him a bit as he was such a good boy. Have DH spoil you some too!

Ellen - I am so glad to hear you are having a positive experience with Peaches. It sounds like a good situation for both of you. 

Corgi - Blue is so fun to watch checking out that big ball!

Stan - good to see you around. Have you had any "seat time" on some horse power lately?

TJ - hello and good morning!

Nicker - when is your farrier back? I hope you have a good ride this weekend, even if it's not on your own horses.

Anita - thanks for finding the old thread and redirecting others to this one. I think of you often and hope you're are doing well.

I'm heading out for a trail ride with a group of friends this morning. Last night I got to ride in the new saddle for about an hour. It was AWESOME! It is very comfortable and fits me perfectly. My old saddle was a synthetic that we bought for DD when she was younger, so it never really fit me and it wasn't really meant for me. The new one feels like one fitted piece of smoothe leather from the seat down to the stirrups. The seat is also memory foam between the tree and the leather and gets more comfortable the longer you ride. One thing I do notice is that the new one is slippery as I am used to the sticky nylon saddle with the suade seat. It is not insecure though as it seems to hold me in a much better position. I'm looking forward to my longer ride this morning!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ibriding*: That was a scary story about your poor dog, I too thought it was your horse with the injury - had to read it a few times to understand. What kind of dog is it? I sure hope he heals up well and your arm recovers. 

*Bondre*: Very hard to take a vacation when you have a farm! Good to hear you have good help available. Would love to see some goat pictures too (when you get back) I absolutely adore goats. 

*Nicker*: Nice to have a neighbor who is willing to pop over and help you out with Jay's hoof. Enjoy your ride today. 

*TJ*: So nice you had two horse days in a row! Those kids are lucky to have you around. Hopefully you will get a ride in soon on Spirit. 

*Stan*: so good to have you and your humor back 

I'll help you out, that word you are struggling with, is OBEY. I used to have a male version HWMBO, but fixed that problem back a few years ago. 

Good to hear Buggs is still with you, might be a safer ride than that Harley! Send the bike to the girls, see if they can tame it. 

I am off to water my tree then headed to the barn for some horse time. May be just stall cleaning and grooming since I woke up so late today, but hope to get a little ride in. 

Dreamer is walking a little easier now, but still very tender. I ordered some hoof wraps going to try them out to see if they will help.


----------



## chl1234

AnitaAnne said:


> I'll help you out, that word you are struggling with, is OBEY. I used to have a male version HWMBO, but fixed that problem back a few years ago.


I had one of those many years ago...but I preferred to think of him as HW_*T*H_MBO

Going crazy here...students will be back in the classroom on Thursday and in spite of working more than half the break (2.5 mos, w/ 1.5 mos worth of work done) I'm not sure I'm going to be finished in time...of course part of the problem is I am very good at making more work for myself (like reading over the student study guide, deciding it was no good and throwing it out and rewriting it...deciding to make my direct instruction class accessible to the adult ed (independent study) students so having to write that entire class and all assignments so that they can be completed at home...fixing classes for other teachers...). Oh well, have to do something to make up for the fact that I was told to wait until the leg isn't swelling and painful everyday before I can start riding/working horses again.


----------



## chl1234

*Phantom*, glad Sultan is home. Must be a big relief to both of you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

chl1234 said:


> I had one of those many years ago...but I preferred to think of him as HW_*T*H_MBO
> 
> .


:bowwdown::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hope your leg heals fast so you can quit giving yourself more work to do. Enjoy the last bit of summer time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Who posted the Donkey hug? Corgi? That is the cutest thing EVER. :loveshower:

Donkey Hugs to everyone!!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Who posted the Donkey hug? Corgi? That is the cutest thing EVER. :loveshower:
> 
> Donkey Hugs to everyone!!


that was Corgi & I think we all need a big donkey hug:thumbsup:

And a bubble bath:smileynotebook:

And this:cowboy: or this :runninghorse2:

And lots of this:loveshower:


----------



## Topper

Hi everyone. Beautiful Sunday here. Our forest fires are still raging. The one nearest our house is close to being contained. My sweet daughter arrived yesterday. This morning = first riding session. Wow how things change . It used to be me helping her. Happy day to all.


----------



## greentree

PH, SO glad Sultan is HOME!! 

Koolio, that saddle is beautiful! Who made that for you?

Tj I definitely need a bath right now....I have been painting the front porch rail for the past 3 hours!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Commentary and pics will follow, maybe tomorrow.

Found ground bees yesterday.
Two of the horses rode over and crushed the hive. mg:
Bees are the spawn of Satan! :twisted:
My horse is very lumpy today. 

Where is the icon for Corn?


----------



## ellen hays

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Evening All:
> 
> Commentary and pics will follow, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Found ground bees yesterday.
> Two of the horses rode over and crushed the hive. mg:
> Bees are the spawn of Satan! :twisted:
> My horse is very lumpy today.
> 
> Where is the icon for Corn?


MR sorry about the ground bees. As far as the icon for Corn, this is the closest I could find.:winetime::cheers:


----------



## VickiRose

Trying to keep up with you all!
Welcome to the newbies! The more the merrier! 
MR, what on earth are ground bees?
Topper, nice pic 
Stan, see that's the reason I couldn't figure it out, the word Obey is not one I'm familiar with! In fact we removed it from our wedding vows (back 18yrs ago) and put in respect. Seems to be working so far. 

Had a go at rasping Boston's hoofs yesterday. Back is sore today and I only did his fronts! I'm trying to put off getting the trimmer out until after our holiday later this month. Especially as we aren't riding at the moment. Boston has nice feet which are pretty easy to maintain. Rose is going to be more of a challenge. Her feet pancake badly and she does not like having them trimmed!


----------



## Blue

Maryland, you're right. We need an icon or emoticon for corn and bible juice.

Hey everybody. I've been reading every day and enjoying everyones antics. Been busy with some unpleasant things with my son nd his caretakers. It will come to a head soon, but I have my son in a better place now. He's much more comfortable and safer and trying hard to keep him out of the drama unfolding with the "old" caretakers. I will relate more on that when it's over. 

I know we have some new comers and for those who don't know my son is mentally handicapped and lives in assisted living group home situation in a town a few miles from here. Well more than a few. Things were not what they seemed and all h e l l broke lose. I've been busy to say the least. Thank the powers of the universe for directing him to this new place and me to his new counselor. She is a little spit fire. Lots more needs to be taken care of but at least son is safe and off the streets now.

My house is an absolute wreck! Have spent all day cleaning floors. When you can feel the grit with bare feet is one thing, but when you can feel it through your sandals you know its dirty! Ugh! Took a couple of times but got it clean. I have one of those mop buckets with the squeegee handle and it broke on the last room! Figures.

DIL texted me last night asking about riding today. I couldn't even muster the strength to answer. Got some rest last night so got back to her this morning and said I just couldn't do it. I've got some things I need to take care of. She was very understanding.

Since I have their horses over here I had to "mention" hay. Need some hay. It ain't free. Since she accepted that job offer in Idaho they're busy packing and trying to find a place up there. Don't want to move the horses before winter. Better to wait for spring, so I have them ….. again …. for the winter.

She texted later in the morning and said that she doesn't mess around finding stray dogs, she finds 3 horses and a mule! OMG! They wandered into her pasture and she closed the gate on them to make sure they were safe. Their feet are horrible and they're pretty thin. Of course son had to come over here to get a couple bales of hay because they didn't' want them wandering around. They did call the sheriff, but there's so many people turning their horses out in the desert it doesn't look promising for finding the owner. 

Just what I need. More.

I reminded them that they're getting ready to move but they assure me they have it under control. How many of us have heard that before?

I put some country style ribs in the smoker this morning and really smelling good. Gonna make a salad and maybe a pasta side.

Welcome to all the newbies. It's a great thread. 

Anita, thanks for finding the old thread. That would have been truly sad

Stan, Nice to get a hint of your wit again. Wish you'd come back to our dinner table.

Phantom, so relieved Sultan is home. You have got to be beside yourself right now. Pictures?

Too much to even attempt to reply to, so I'll just say I read every one, every day. You're all so loved and appreciated you don't even know. Please hug your loved ones because life can be pretty messed up sometimes.


----------



## AnitaAnne

oh Blue. Sorry you are going through all this but truely grateful your DS is now in a safe place. :hug:

Being a parent lasts for life, and it seems like the baby years when looking back are the easy ones. We thought they were hard at the time, remember?

I hate to hear of people turning out horses, that rarely ends well. Now 4 more hungry mouths? Those poor things. 

I hope someone else can take them in.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

My friends arrived around 11:30 a.m., so we left promptly to avoid the after church crowd. As usual, food was great. Ate too much. The onion rings were heavenly. I know, doesn't sound too healthy. This is my weekly splurge so I do. The highs were going to be 95 or 96 with a heat index of 105. We are wimps, so didn't think about riding. We rode the roads exploring and plan on horsing up next week when the temps are in the 80s. Wow, Peaches is really putting on weight and looking good. She is a classy girl. She seems happy out there by herself, but I think my yearlings (deer) are coming up to investigate her. She is unsure, whatever it is. But, deer are what I suspect. I think she and I am really bonding. A was the one that worked with her as a foal thru young horse stage, so she is comfy with him. We had gotten back and were visiting. I went out and so did they to see Peaches. She didn't go to A, but stood there and let me go under the efence and approach her. She is a good girl. Not jumpy so far, very calm and observant. Maybe this is it. 

Blue So sorry you are having problems with your son. I hope this will be a good solution for now and in the future. You are such a good parent and I know this is so difficult. God bless you and send you and yours peace.

Hey Topper Is that you and your horse. Look no hands. You really look like a happy camper:thumbsup:

AA Donkey hugs to you too.:loveshower:

Koolio Thanx. She is a joy to have here. I am praying that the therapy of being with her spills over on the forest road and trails. I will be a happy camper.

I know there are many in the educational field here. Is it hard to get a grant to help cover tuition costs. I really am thinking about taking some courses for a skill that is going to increase in demand within the next couple of years. I can work from home with this skill and still enjoy life. Feeling like I am self sufficient will help me to feel useful. The extra money won't hurt either. I am too young to retire completely. Just wanted some advice. Thanx.

Enjoying being at home and being relaxed. My hens are out hunting bugs and such. Just 7 now. They are so comfy with me. This a.m. I went in with a flashlight to check for eggs and had one on the nest. She remained calm. They trust me. That is precious. Later on today, I turned the water trough over in the barnyard when I turned them out. Must have been 15 big fat crickets under it and the girls had a blast. Poor crickets, happy hens.

Have a wonderful evening. Talk atcha tomorrow.

God bless and keep.


----------



## Maryland Rider

VickiRose said:


> MR, what on earth are ground bees?











Yellow Jackets they are called.
Build hive under ground, small bee can sting as many times as needed.
Hive is always close to surface and can easily be penetrated (horse hoof).
Never in the middle of a trail, to well traveled, but along the edges!

For us November is their month of vengeance.
Knowing they will die soon (winter coming on) they attack anything.


----------



## Blue

O my goodness! Anita, you're right! I would give my right arm and a horse to have those years back. Sleepless nights? Hah! I laugh in the face of sleepless nights! You just never know what the the future will bring. Thats why I talk and hug my other children so much. They understand even though they chafe just a little bit. 

Hope all of you are well.


----------



## Blue

Maryland,you're right. Those ******s are nasty! When we ride in a group here no one wants to be the third rider. The first one punctures the hole, the second one stirs them up and the third one gets the full brunt of their anger! I prefer last


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Topper*: your new horse is so beautiful and so sweet looking. Have a wonderful visit with your DD. Praying the fire stay far away! 

*MR*: can't wait to hear the camping commentary! I have seen lots of "crossing" signs for critters; maybe your trails need some brave soul to go out and post "Bee Hive" signs.:shock:

I was planning on riding, but it was just too dang hot. We have been in the upper 90's for weeks now, and I just can't fathom riding when everyone is sweating just standing around. 

I did spend some time cleaning and treating 12 hooves, scrubbing water buckets and just hanging out getting some horse love. My Sassy loves soft strokes and will rest her head on my shoulder for some quiet time. Chivas and Dreamer were happy to hang out with me for a while too. 

Dreamer has been too sore since I had his shoes pulled, and I think has an abcess on one or maybe just a bruise. It is bright pink about a half dollar size. Forgot to get a picture first before I wrapped them up. 

Dreamer's new boots, hope they stay on!


----------



## Blue

Anita,NICE! Some rest is in order


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got the vid done!


----------



## Koolio

Blue - I am sorry to hear you ar having challenges regarding your son. I hope the new situation is great. I also hope your DD steps up and helps out with getting and paying for the hay for her horses. I know we want to help our kids out, but they also need to realize and take responsibility for the cost and work of having the animals.

Anita - I hope Dreamer just has a mild bruise and not an abscess. Snazzy boots though!! Are they a hard or a soft boot?

MR - we don't have ground bees but we have wasps and yellow jackets. Same thing I thing but they don't nest on the ground. Nasty little creatures and yes they can sting repeatedly. 

It's hot here again and going to be in the 30's (90's) this week. This morning a group of us went for a trail ride, bright and early to beat the heat. We had a great ride and we're done by noon. Here's a few pics...


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> Finally got the vid done!
> 
> http://youtu.be/iwpolRQYDqI


Woohoo!! Awesome ride! Thanks for taking us with you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG Dawn! My stomach was in knots just watching 10 minutes of that ride. I can't imagine the tension of riding like that for hours and hours and hours...

The begining of the ride with all those horses, oh my what a cluster! 

The views are amazing and fabulous!! Climbing Cougar Rock was...words cannot describe it. Wonderful to see Sultan go up and over seemingly effortlessly. What a Champion he is!! 

Thank you so much for taking us on your ride! 

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: it looks so beautiful up there, very nice pictures! 

Dreamer's boots are made out of ballistic nylon. They claim to fit size 0-2 and have super strong velcro attachments. There is a thick pad that is placed inside. 

First I treated his hoofs, then added padding wrapped with vet wrap. Next i vet-wrapped the pad to his hoof, then the boot folds up over that. Looking at the picture, the right looks a little loose. 

He walked off just fine in them and they are advertised for turnout, so hope they work as claimed! 

I have tried several styles of boots for him, and nothing seems to fit right and I'm tired of buying stuff that doesn't fit.


----------



## Blue

Koolio, thank you for those kind thoughts. All will be well soon,I'm sure.

Phantom, that vid was incredible; Was that Cougar Rock? If so it looks different from that perspective. I'm still so proud of you. Against all adversity you still rode. You went from "dead last" to 48th in 2/3 of the ride. And you always had your horses well being in mind. To me, that is the pinnacle of horsemanship. Gives me a chill just reading about what you've done.


----------



## Koolio

Wow Phantom! That was a a amazing video!! Kudos to both you and Sultan in getting over some very tough terrain!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tjtalon

Couldn't sleep, so got up to check in & read...

Wow, Phantom! You & Sultan are awesome!! (Most of your vid threatened to give e vertigo, lol....) Wonderful accomplishment, beyond words.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- You and me both. I was up and at em at 3:30!! Now it's 6 and I am waiting for sunrise to let the chickens out so I can go back to bed. II think I am feeling stressed about starting my new job. I don't know my exact start day. I don't know what is expected of me as far as going into classrooms for counseling lessons, I guess I don't know much! On the bright side, last night DH said the sooner I am back to work, the sooner I will get a paycheck, the sooner we can do something about a horse :dance-smiley05:

PH- that video was so cool! I have only been out west a couple times. The scenery was beautiful. The ride itself? No thanks, I don't have the guts. So proud of you and Sultan for giving it your all!

Blue- :hug: It's ain't easy being a momma. Goes double for a special needs momma. Hang in there, I am thinking of you!

Supposed to rain today. Good day to get my office in shape. It has been a dumping ground since the last day of school! I need to sort out what goes back to school, do some filing and dust that room down. YAY, I would rather groom, muck stalls and broom down the cobwebs in a barn any day.

It's now 6:15 and still pitch black out. Come on sun, I wanna go back to bed now! I think I need a donkey hug.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

PH, ditto on what everyone else said about that ride! I could pick my way trhough those rocks...but not at the speed you guys too them. And gosh! That's a lot of trotting! You have to be in tremenndous shape!!

Well, M invite me over to ride her horse. She wanted me to practice cantering him. I wondered why in the world she would want me to do that, but once I felt his canter....Ahhh! I knew why.!

So she utilized The Experts areana. isn't that funny?  I rode her horse, Trigger, and she rode another in the arena. I walked and trotted, turned and got comfortable. Compared to Jay, he's....I can't think of a term, but if I give a squeeze on Jay, he moves off, NOW. Not Trigger, I had to bang on his sides at times to get him moving. (She said to, and i've watched her do it.)

I finally was comfortable enough to try the canter. He tested me a bit. Tossed his head, moved sideways, but when he realized I wasn't going to give in....he moved into a nice little canter. :loveshower: I really was a beautiful thing......as long as i kept him in it! LOL If I let any pressure off, he stopped! LOL ******!

It was a great confidence builder day b/c once I got past the head tossing and other non-sense (and she said he wouldn't buck) I stopped thinking and let my body take over. Once that took place, we were golden! I felt like I transported myself back into my teens. It really felt terrific, and I am still feeling the glow this morning.

She took several videos of me so I can relish in the experience again. A great way to continue the confidence building. I have a few snap shots I will share.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I was pleased to see I still have a decent seat after all these years.  This one I am leaning forward a bit, but suspect we are transitioning.

This little horse is only 14.2. With his big barrel, my legs don't look too terribly long! LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

So, after only being home for about an hour, I got a text the farrier was on his way! :dance-smiley05: On a SUNDAY no less!

He came, he saw, he left.....He said the crack has been there since he started shoeing my guy. :eek_color: How did I not know this? I usually know every inch of my two. I have to be honest and didn't beleive him until he showed me how he trimmed him last time to take the pressure off the crack. 

He says there is a lot of 'scar tissue' in that area, looks like possibly an old abscess, but has been there. If so....I don't recall either farrier telling me about it. I guess I could have been overwhelmed with all the hoof technical terms and lost that piece of info somewhere. I don't know.

Maybe he just didn't tell me. I know one time he was trimming, and I noticed he was digging at Jay's back feet. (doing his job) I asked what he was digging at....he said he had the start of white line disease, so he was digging it out and treating it (during the wet season, it's now gone). I don't think he would have told me unless I asked.

I like blow by blow of what is going on, maybe others aren't like that. My fmaily tells me I am going to get a reputation of being a picky b*&^%. LOL I'm not mean....I just like to know what is going on!  

So, anyway, the good news is Jay is safe to ride. He coudn't really explain the 'stumbmling' except that possibly since he is showing signs of navicular, and his toes are longer, he's not taking the full stride. but he tested everything and found him to be fine.

So next week is his 6 week trimming. Beginnig to think I should go to 5 weeks. With the grass and Horseshine suppliments, he's feet are growing like mad! when he trims next, we are going back to the aluminum shoes to see if that helps. We've never had issues with this new farrier up until now....so not sure.

Will have him trimmed next week. See what happens. If I still don't like what I see, may get the vet involved, or check out his shoulder again (it seems to pop out) (the poor guy has a lot of damage from some accident he occured in his life). 

I will take one day at a time. And enjoy the ride! :wink::cowboy:

I do think tho, showing up on a Sunday is a true testiment of my farrier's character. He had been on vacation, and most people, including myself would have kept the vacation going until Monday morning, no matter when they got home. No...not this guy. He has work ethic. Something rare these days.

OH, one more thing. He was in awe of how well Jay looked. He said, what ever you are doing....keep doing it!  Proud momma moment!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Who siad their kids come next week? wow! That's early! I am with you....I make way more work for myself....but I wouldn't be happy doing it the way most of my colleagues go about things. :wink:

Going in again today....and probably tomorrow. :neutral: Will go in later as not to see anyone. People like to gossip and catch up...which is fine, but lets save that for next week. This week, I want to go and get organized.. All work, no play, I say! So I'll go late afternoon when most people aare home.

Having horses makes that work well. I can go ride, feed, clean up and head out....most people go early and head home by noon.

AA, why are you wrapping your horses feet? I missed something.

PH, was that woman in the video having her horse pull her up the hill? She was hanging on to his tail.

BLUE, hoping you have peace soon. And WHO in the world just turns their horses loose???? That would never happen here. They may starve in the field, but I have never heard of people turning them loose! 

HP, is your office at school all ready? Can you go talk to the admin to get a better idea of your schedule? This way you can stop fretting? 

TJ, how are you holding up?

Ellen, happy to hear you are in a better frame of mind. 

MR, looking forward to commentary! 

have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning All.

Just got caught up on the weekend's worth of posts. Will have to come back later to try and respond, but will say welcome to the newcomer and hope you don't try to keep up, just follow in where you find a gap. lol


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ- You and me both. I was up and at em at 3:30!! Now it's 6 and I am waiting for sunrise to let the chickens out so I can go back to bed. II think I am feeling stressed about starting my new job. I don't know my exact start day. I don't know what is expected of me as far as going into classrooms for counseling lessons, I guess I don't know much! On the bright side, last night DH said the sooner I am back to work, the sooner I will get a paycheck, the sooner we can do something about a horse :dance-smiley05:


Hope you got some more sleep after chicken duty, HP. I tried to get back to sleep, but...noooo. You'll find out your schedule very soon, I would think; not like they'd hire you & not tell you when to show up. Don't worry, it'll all fall into place. A very good place.

And that's what I'm trying to tell myself, lol. I'm hanging in there Nicker, in answer to your question. Tim is starting to look for me for companionship instead of looking for Savannah in every nook & cranny. And yesterday he was playing w/his toys. I miss my little girl, but it's getting better.

It's the Other Thing that's making me lose sleep, but..."It'll all fall into place. A very good place".

I'm trying to wake up & get the no-sleep fuzzy brain-thing out of my head. Going to get all ready then text Janice to see if I can go out to the horses this morning & be of help w/chores. Horse Air would do me good & physical activity wouldn't hurt either.

Wonderful pictures Nicker!! Bet you're still grinning today! Happy to hear that Jay's heel is okay for riding.

Blue, relieved to hear that your son is in a better situation. Hugs to you...all that must be so difficult to deal with...

I know that there's things on the last two pages that I haven't responded to, but I've read everything (I'm too techno-challenged to figure out how to view pages from typing on a quote page:icon_rolleyes.

To all::wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Heat advisory for today, then temps range in high 80s and low 90s. Wow, a cool snap. I don't know if I can handle 70s and 80s. Has been a hot summer. Definitely have to catch up on outside maintenance when temps get cooler. 

Wow, *PH13* - The vid was great. Awesome scenery. Thanx so much for sharing. Those rides are a challenge. What an accomplishment. I can't imagine what it takes to get a horse tuned up for one of those rides. Even with the negatives you encountered in participating, you have to know that being where you could video the ride was a major accomplishment. 

*TJ* I am glad Tim is getting back to normal. I know its hard losing a baby. Not an easy thing to deal with. Hope you are ok. Hope everything works out for you. Blue skies soon:hug:

*Nickers* Nice pics of riding Trigger. Would love to have an arena like that around here. Looks like a soft surface to land on if I had an unexpected dismount. 

Thanx, I am doing better. I am looking at some online courses. I think I would enjoy some study time to round out my progress. 

*Koolio* Beautiful pics. It looks so green and lush there. Looks like you had a nice ride :thumbsup:

*Blue *I hope things settle down for you soon. Sounds like you have had your share of parental challenges. 

Wow, I can't imagine just turning animals out in the desert. Last week we found a young horse on one of the forest roads. Kinda wonder if someone had done the same with it. Was on the wild side and wouldn't let anyone near it. We looked for it yesterday, but didn't see it. For all I know, it might have been out there all its life.

*AA* Hope Dreamer is better. Those boots look like they would help speed up recovery.

Well, need to go feed and water critters. Yall have a nice day.

God bless and keep.


----------



## chl1234

NickerMaker71 said:


> Who siad their kids come next week? wow! That's early! I am with you....I make way more work for myself....but I wouldn't be happy doing it the way most of my colleagues go about things. :wink:


When I first started working here, school started the first week of August, not the second. I'm enjoying the extra week. Some of the other school districts in the valley have already started classes.

We have a lot of 3 and 4 day weekends during the year and finish in May, which may account for the early start; the delay by a week was possible because they cut down on the number of days off during term.

As for making extra work...I think that is the mark of a good teacher. We have to make sure that our students get the best education we can give them, not just 'good enough'.

Yesterday evening I finally got my son out to work with his horse. He's a little bit afraid of the horse because he (the horse) got lazy and started bucking to avoid work. I told my son we had two options--start over with ground work so that the horse respects him or sell the horse. My son took his horse into the round pen. The first time he corrected the horse and made him keep doing something the way my SON wanted, not the horse, I think that horse had a surprised look on his face. Thought it went well. Also like the fact that the horse completely ignored the small dog that was running along side him barking...


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Who siad their kids come next week? wow! That's early!
> AA, why are you wrapping your horses feet? I missed something.


The kids start school today here for the puplic schools, private schools start next week. 

I am wrapping Dreamer's feet because he is sore. I had his shoes pulled in spring, and he has been having a hard time since then. Too much rocky area in the pasture. Plus Chivas has been really hard on him lately, running him off. Ticks me off, but I have no way to separate them. Need to have Roadyy come up and run some fenceline for me. 

Been trying to just wait it out and let him toughen up, but saw a bruise on him after this last trim so decided to give him some padding until the ground softens up a bit and his hooves toughen up a bit. 

Hurts my feet walking on it too! I have only had shoes on him for a year, before that we had him barefoot, but riding over rocks was too hard on him. Now he is retired, trying to get his feet toughened up some more.


----------



## corgi

The school system I used to work for started school today. Where I work now, the teachers came back today and school begins next Monday. Both school systems will be done before Memorial Day but this a relatively new schedule in this area and many people are very unhappy with it. Many of the surrounding school systems do not go back to school until after Labor Day, which is what most people seem to prefer. Since I work 12 months, it doesn't really make a difference to me.

I just had an unexpected teacher opening pop up on Friday so now I am scrambling to hire someone or at least find a sub to start the school year off. Unofrtunately, the positions I am in charge of are very hard to fill because the certification is very rare...finding these teachers are like finding the proverbial needle in the haystacks!

No stress there! LOL


----------



## VickiRose

Chl1234, sounds like your son did well.
Nicker, great photos, you say you felt like a teenager? Well I reckon you looked like one too, carefree and having fun!
Phantom, great vid, maybe it was just me but I kept feeling anxious about how close everyone was, and that was just watching. Can't imagine riding in single file like that... It'd drive me nuts being up one horses behind, while one was behind me... And Cougar Rock looks way scary. I too was confused why that lady was being towed by her horse, the horse did not look happy! Sultan looked pretty chill with the whole ride.


----------



## VickiRose

It must be cold outside tonight, I can hear Boston cantering around in the dark. Rose will be too, but she is a stealth pony, you can never hear her. Boston thumps along and she floats... There could be a fox spooking them, but it would freak them out more if I went out with a torch/light, and they'd just run more...they know the paddock well so they should be ok.


----------



## Blue

Our kid here started school last week. Seems strange. When I was in school we didn't start until after Labor Day. Seems they have to keep starting earlier and earlier to maintain the appropriate number of school days. We have more and more holidays and last year our district started a 4 day school week so it runs just a little longer or has to start earlier. Since my kids are all out of school now it doesn't affect me. But, my daughter works in a day care center and she says that parents are complaining that they have to find child care for that extra day. It's a dilemma. But the districts save thousands in fuel costs and energy costs just by dropping one day a week. Hopefully they will be transferring those savings to the classrooms!

*Nicker* you look really nice on that little horse.

*TJ*, I right click on the little tab at the left top or bottom of the page that says POST REPLY. Then chose OPEN LINK IN NEW TAB. That should give you another tab to switch back and forth to. You can still scroll pages and read on this tab, then click the new tab to type out your reply.

It works well when you remember to actually do it!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## chl1234

Phantom, amazing video! 

terrain reminds me of home (Colorado Rockies). I had a horse that hated to be behind ANYTHING. she would have been going nuts with that many horses in front.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I don't know if I ever mentioned this, but my Dear Beau and Tasha both had quite a few bits of outerwear, most in exellent condition. 

For those wondering why Southern dogs had winter wear, we often traveled up north to visit friends and relatives. Beau had difficulty with extremes of temperatures, and Tasha did too after being mostly in the house. 

I will admit that while some of the jackets were very practical, i.e. raincoats, some were simply fashion statements (creamy toggle button coat) and even a Santa Paws and the Mrs. outfits. :wink: 

Not sure exactly what to do with them. Wondering if any of my HF friends would care for a coat or two? Of course the first dog that comes to mind is Miss Lucy, but may be others with short haired dogs that sometimes need a little something extra. 

Will list them if there is interest.


----------



## Koolio

Kids go back to school here the week before Labour day weekend this year because Labour day is late this year. I go back when the teachers do, on the 27th. I am not in the classroom again this year and will continue my job in curriculum development. It is so strange not to be prepping like crazy for half of my summer. I can relate to creating more work and feeling like I need to re-create the wheel to make better lessons for my kids. While I agree this is a sign of a good teacher, I have also learned over the years that we have to pick and choose. It is easy to "care too much" and the job of making perfect lessons and being a great teacher can invade your personal life and ultimately your well-being. The trick is finding a balance where you can say, "I've done a good job. It's not perfect, but it is good and will be good for my kids. Now I need me time to be sure I am as good for my kids as my lessons". (Now, someone remind me to read my own advice again when/ if I go back to the classroom a year or two from now.)

Anita - I suggest you hang on to your coats, as you never know when you will use them again. I still have a few coats and boots from when I had RJ that Lucy will wear this winter. BTW, I do put a coat and boots on my dog when we go outside for walks in th winter. It stretches out the length of time they can enjoy being out without getting chilled. The boots protect their feet from the ice and any salt on the roads.

The other litter of boxer puppies I was considering was just born last night. We are still undecided whether or not to bring home a second boxer. We are enjoying Lucy and Hemi so much right now.

I got in a quick ride on old man Sam this morning. We just went for a walk down the road from our house. Here is a quick pick of the view coming toward home. It was a beautiful morning and good to get out early before it heats up today.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I agree with Koolio. You should probably hang on to the doggie clothing for awhile anyway. Ya just never know. 

*Koolio*, I'm glad that you took "me time" even when struggling to prepare for the school year. My daughter in the day care is actually a pre-school teacher and had to make sure to do the same thing. The first year she was a wreck trying to make it all perfect for those little kids. Many of them are foster children and have difficulties anyway. Daughter was sick constantly from the stress. She has finally learned to balance and be comfortable knowing she's making a difference, but won't be any good for anyone if she doesn't take care of herself as well. Being on a co-ed softball team helps. She can get out lots of aggression that way!

It is truly sad how many people just turn their horses out in the desert. I guess they feel that since they are no longer able to take care of them, they will "adapt" and fend for themselves. Not true~:sad:

Still amazed at that video. I've decided I'm going to ask Santa for a GoPro for Christmas. There are a couple trails around here that would be fun to video. Koolio, what kind of helmet cam do you have? Do you have recommendations?


----------



## Koolio

Blue - I don't have a helmet cam. I think Phantom does though. I take my riding pictures with my cell phone. Luckily my horses are good with me dropping the reins to take pictures and fish around my saddlebags for snacks while I'm riding. LOL!


----------



## Happy Place

I got some more sleep but today will be super rainy. DH is already snoozing in his chair! I could curl up with a book and be sound asleep in a minute!

I bought decorations, a rug and a floor lamp for my office. I have only one bulletin board to do up. It's inside my office, right in front of my desk, so not super useful for my kids. I also bought 42 rubbery golf balls and wrote questions on each one. That took a while! I use them for ice breakers. My other office is really plain and wide open. It's for the online high school kids. I bought a wall hanging with inspirational sayings and I will probably get a lamp for that room too. 

I called my principal to discuss my schedule but she wasn't in. The last time we spoke, she asked if I would keep myself available after the 19th. The kids don't return until after Labor Day. I don't want to be "on call" for two weeks. I hope today or tomorrow we can select some days that I will come in to run schedules and the like.

How many of you have changed your horse's name after you bought him or her? I love that gray horse but just don't like the name Nike! I'm also not really sure he answers to it, or just my voice. When I walk into the barn, if they are loafing there, I say Hi guys! He always nickers to me. If I call him by name, he doesn't always respond. I have no idea what I would name him, but feel sorta weird about changing his name! Does he look like a Nike to you?

View attachment 679522


----------



## Blue

Happy, No he really doesn't look like a Nike. There's a cowboy superstition that its bad luck to change a horses name. Not sure where it came from. I've changed names a couple times though. Maybe just call him Nick but spell it Nik? Hope you get a schedule soon. It's really hard just being on call.

Sorry Koolio. I think I knew that and just messed up. Well it wouldn't be the first time for that now would it?


----------



## corgi

Isabella was named Oatmeal.

Oatmeal? Seriously???

There was no way I was calling her Oatmeal and I think she has been very grateful that I changed her name. She knows "Isabella" and responds to it.

She was a diva and deserves a diva name. Of course, her "official" paperwork has her name as Isabella Oatmeal and I use her full name when she is in big trouble, like when she grabs her halter off the hook and throws it at me. LOL

Gosh, I love that horse!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang, I have changed the name of nearly every horse I have ever had. Didn't know that was against the coyboy rules, lol. 

I kind of like Nike, but used to wear those shoes, so...

You could test out some names on him, see if he responds. 

It does seem a little silly for me to keep a bunch of dog coats, but can't quite bear to throw them out either. 

Lily has grown so tubby, she needs a new coat before we travel again. Been planning to start daily walks with her, but have only managed a couple. We both need to lose a few pounds.


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Isabella was named Oatmeal.
> 
> Oatmeal? Seriously???
> 
> There was no way I was calling her Oatmeal and I think she has been very grateful that I changed her name. She knows "Isabella" and responds to it.
> 
> She was a diva and deserves a diva name. Of course, her "official" paperwork has her name as Isabella Oatmeal and I use her full name when she is in big trouble, like when she grabs her halter off the hook and throws it at me. LOL
> 
> Gosh, I love that horse!


OMG, Oatmeal? Who would do that to such a nice horse?? :rofl: Thanks Corgi! I needed a good laugh! :rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

HP: changing a horse's name: there's a thread going on Horse Talk on just that subject. I don't think it matters to the horse; try things out & see if there's a "oh, I like that!" response. Anyway that's what I've done w/cats & dogs (Timothy chose his name. One night when I was trying out a bunch on the 4 week old kitten, he suddenly stopped short at "Timothy!", stared at me, swiveled his ears then got all happy-bouncy, like 'Yay! Timothy, that's me!!" Savannah was a Southern Belle type girl, hence the name chosen by me. Her name when adopted was Vera, named after an aunt. Yeah, that had to go). I thought suddenly of Nicker instead of Nike (LOL Nicker!!) Yes, change the boy's name...!

I was only out at Janice's for a couple of hours or so. I''d called her for a chore duty & she wanted to teach me how to run the tractor. Cool.

I learned the tractor operation pretty quick (not so hard) & my task was to dig up turf/topsoil/dirt from the back pasture & deposit it in a pen badly in need of fill dirt. Getting thru the gate into the pen was/is tricky, to not run the back blade into the gate edges. I quickly got pretty good at it, and with figuring out the correct angles to shave off turf w/out going too deep & stalling out....

But it didn't last long. My left leg gave out on my third trip, from the strain of holding the clutch. I barely got the thing stopped out of reverse as I was manuevering (sp) to get out of the pen. Thank God I didn't run into the pen fence (big time, I was truly saved).

I was embarrassed, but Janice took it in stride. She was giving a lesson in the big oblong pen opposite, so I hobbled to the gate until she had space to talk to me. She said no worries, she'd put the tractor back in it's place, just asked me to lower the back grade thing & make sure the bucket was high up & tilted back, which I did. Then I hobbled to the tack shed to put the key in its place & get my bag. My left leg was threatening to collapse.

Dang. Need leg exercises (am in rotten shape, more than I realized, w/sitting in a patrol car & just dealing w/the pain of that & the duly belt...). Even 'tho older, I can be stronger than THIS. This is not acceptable. Am thinking, as an exercise, of sitting on the floor (w/my back supported), putting my 4# weights on each foot & doing leg raises. Does that sound like a good idea?? I need to work w/what I have available.

Anyway...an odd "HorseMonday" you'all! Needed to get out & away from thinking about stuff, so that was good. Very early night tonight, has been awhile since 1:30 this morning when I woke up & couldn't get back to sleep!

Oh, but it was good to just be in Horse Air....

HP, your office sounds nice! I like the lamp idea (& the other one too for the 2nd ofc). I always think ambient lighting is good for the soul (& eyes), for both people & those that come in. Hope you hear when the real start day is soon.

AA, I agree: keep the coats/booties etc for awhile. Like was said, you just never know. It's too soon to give them away. If they're sitting in a closet a year or so from now, then maybe...(Besides, and just a feeling; I don't think you're done w/boxers anymore than your done w/horses).

Good luck to the teachers & educators....!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> PH, was that woman in the video having her horse pull her up the hill? She was hanging on to his tail.


That is called "tailing" and the idea is to make climbing hills easier for the horse because you are off their back, but they help you by dragging you along. While that is something I have taught all my horses to do, its not something I personally find very useful because the horse can make MUCH better time uphill with my riding than hobbling along behind them. Dream used to go 3 steps then turn around to glare at me because I was slowing her up!! But some people (likely the same people who *gasp* run some of the trail on their own feet) find it useful.

I enjoyed the pics of your 'cheating on' Jay.. looks like you had a great time. :wink:


I find it amazing and somewhat horrifying that people are back in school already. Where did the summer go?!

*AA*: lovely of you to think of outfitting other pups with your kids things, but I also vote for your hanging on to them for a while..

*Koolio*: looks like a lovely ride! also intrigued about the new litter. pics?

*Blue*: I ride with a GoPro helmetcam. I have a Hero2 model, but from what I have heard the newer models are much improved.

*HP*: the rescue I worked at always made a point to change the horses' names.. went along with a fresh start. if you don't like Nike, why not call him something else?

*corgi*: omg Oatmeal may be one of the silliest names I have ever heard.. and we had some doozies on the arab farm. wow!! :rofl:

*tj*: sounds like an entertaining HM. go you for driving the tractor!!



Today yet again my work shift lasted 3 hours longer than it should have. I just keep saying how much I will like my paycheck..


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: Here is the stuff for hooves I use.
It doesn't last long on the trail or in water.
It can make a difference if used enough.








Pretty hooves after a light trim.








Camping Commentary:

Well things started out strange while loading horses.
My horse that usually leaps into the trailer, entered a little differently.
Reared and front end up, back end a little sluggish.
I figured it was the heat we have had lately.
Humid and hot they all tend to take it a bit easy.

I am a bad horse owner, this was the first sign.

First two hours at camp I knew he needed a light trim.
Picked all feet and cleaned around hoof wall with hoof knife.
Frogs and soles looked great, nothing to take note of.
Got my little stool to sit and do each hoof, nip and file.
He is the only one that I can do this with.
Good soldier here, I can have the foot as long as I want, never moving.

Getting later in the day decided on a 2-3 hour ride close to dusk.
Friend rode with us which made for 4 of us.

Second sign, my horse was avoiding rubble and trying to walk side of trail.
Not the norm, he scrambles up everything.

A small trail we start on right out of the back of our campsite.








Heading toward a natural gas pipeline a couple miles away.








First stream we cross, beautiful water, lots of ferns everywhere.








Second stream we cross to pipe line.








Last flat before incline to pipeline.








The hill to the top, opens to fresh cut grass at pipeline.
Third sign: my horse did not scramble up these hills.
Not gimpy just did not attack hills with usual vigor.








When we reached the opened we let horses graze for a bit.
Freshly cut we didn't follow normal path, couldn't see it.
First thought for me was bees on the path not traveled.
No issues till we got to the bottom, 7' deep ravine with only 1 crossing.
Jack and myself entered ravine and horses feet both plunged into hives.
Ground bees everywhere, Jack's horse leaped out of ravine and moved out.
My horse lost all the fiber that held him together, bucked several times and leaped out too.
We both moved about 50' away watching the swarm return to damaged hive.

Problem: Wife and daughter on the other side.
We searched for another crossing but too steep and not safe for them.
If no ravine I would have done the bees a second time with great speed.
Not happening though, we spent 5 minutes looking for another crossing, no way.
We split up, they traveled the valley we came, we traveled another ridge.
Met back up at the river 15 minutes later.

Fourth sign: racking great in sandy areas, bit slow on rocky areas.
Recovered well from bees, sad to say but my horse has met many bees.
I guess it's just where we ride they are encountered.
Traveled some flat pavement and grassy roadside to get back to camp.
Trying to be a bit easier on my horse.
Walked on the ground when we got to the gravel drive, didn't push it.

Sunday morning pick with a lot of bee lumps.
Not sure if you can tell, but.








Passed on a Sunday ride, the women went out for several hours.

Gimpy is home now and we believe is off on left rear due to home injury.
Must have been a$$ing off in the field with the rest of them.
Happened once before, too much play at home.

Helmet cam was scheduled for Sunday's ride, didn't make it though.


Safe second hobby is progressing well.








Good Evening All: A little more Corn and bedtime.
Work has been tough lately, load of hay tomorrow evening.
It never seems to end.


----------



## phantomhorse13

MR: sorry to hear your boy isn't himself. hope the problem sorts itself out asap!


----------



## Ibriding

Great video phantom! It was wonderful to see your view going up Cougar Rock. That last bit going up the actual rock looks scary! 

My router is not letting my computer talk to the Internet so I'll post photos of Sunday's ride later, I hope. It was a great day! We rode 8 miles into Red's Historic Horse Ranch which is now owned by the Forest Service. After eating our packed lunch we went another .5 miles to Minam Lodge. Very cool and we will be making many trips back. It's so secluded and away from regular life. Hubby wants to buy it when he retires, lol. Then we headed back out and gave the girls a few breaks since the trail back was a LOT of climbing. In total it was 17 miles with the trailhead at almost 6,000 feet and Minam at 3500 feet so lots of up and down mountain trails. Loved it more than I can say and my girl did sooooo good. I can't believe I found her at a rescue and paid so little for her. She's worth her weight in gold to me!


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, sorry to hear about the bee escapade. I can definitely see the lumps and glad he will be ok there. Hope you figure out the rest. Makes for an exciting trip tho right?

*Ibriding*, seems like some of those rescues are the best aren't they?


----------



## Stan

After reading through the posts I forgot who said what so in answer to the questions I do remember 
Nike no it does not fit that horse 
Saddle time Only on the Harley 
As for horse names. Bugs is what his name implies and he answers to it and a whistle.

Wedding vows. I tried to take the Obey out as well. The look I got. I also learnt at that moment how to say. Yes dear.

Its cold here, ice on the roof of the car this morning. Good reason to leave the Harley at home. I am disappointed though I live in a town that has a high gang presence and the only Harley rider not to be stopped and checked by the police is me. I'm beginning to feel left out.

Cheers all :cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning everyone!

It's nearly 6:00 and it's still dark out...what's up with *that?*

Thanks everyone, I had a really nice time _cheating on Jay_.....I mean, riding Trigger. (that had me howling PH!) I was still walking on cloud nine all day yesterday with the feeling of accomplishment.

Weird, I think having photos and video to go back to allowed the feel good feelings to linger a bit longer than normal:gallop: I don't always have those to remember the good days. Might be a good therapy lesson there!

Did ride Jay yesterday, and he rode perfectly fine. :icon_rolleyes: I'm wondering too...like MR, if he didn't do soemthing to himself the night prior. (now that I know the crack is old) That is the same day I found Rainn all beat up. Maybe in the may lay he did something to himself too, and the rest I gave him helped.....just don't know.

Anyway, the ride was great. We even cantered a bit. Mostly wanted to see how he would react or come out of it. I even think I figured out how to get him to take the left lead! I'll try again to see if I am correct. He did fine. So easy to ride, no banging on his sides like Trigger. LOL Once he knows I am starting to ask for things out of him, his head goes up, he turns his head so his one eye can see me. (no kidding, it think it's hilarious!) And at a drop of a hat, he does what i ask. 

Here's a funny thing. On this ride is an old apple tree. I let him grab a couple when we go passed. I tried one, they are aweful this year. :-x I put an extra in my pommel pack for him for later. Down the road we go, and I open up the pack for a bottle of waater......he stops, looks back at me. Nudge, nudge I send him forward. He stops again. Turns to look at me. Then I realize.....he must smell that dang apple! I wasn't going to give it to him, but he wouldn't stop turning around in circles to get it until I did! :dance-smiley05::rofl::apple: What a funny man!


Wow! I thought we went back early this year! Teachers next week, kids the next. We will be out by Memorial Day, which NEVER happens! 

Back in a moment......


----------



## NickerMaker71

Spent a few hours in my room. My ADD (self-diagnosised. LOL) sent me into closets and storage lockers cleaning. Not really what I had intended to do, but I did get rid of a large storage center to clear out some space, so now I need to figure out what I am going to do with the stuff I housed there.....:icon_rolleyes: I make so much work for myself. In the end, I'll be happily organized....I hope! :wink:

MR, I have seen that stuff, and I asked my guy about it Sunday. He said don't bother. In his opinion I would need LOTS of coats, like multiple applications a day to make a difference. So, I will follow his advice right now. 

Sorry to see all those welts! Wowwee! You never said.....did you stay on through those bucks? LOL Seems like you guys have a ton of ground bees!:eek_color:

AA, I still have some collars and a coat of Maggie's. Was going to donate to the local shelter where we got Pipes. They aren't the same size.

Happy Birthday to Dawn! (she thought she would get past it.) She finally hit the BIG 40 yesterday!! :wink:

I agree with Vicki, that horse that was 'tailing' his rider did NOT look happy!

I know I am missing things....but I've been on here long enough. Need to get rolling.

Have a GREAT day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MR*: Hooves do look pretty! Hooflex is what I use too, love that stuff. Love the pictures, very pretty area you ride in. Can see the swelling from the bees. Poor horse. 

*Stan*: We had a big storm last night, maybe blow some warm weather your way. Melt some ice so you can ride. 

Do you want the police to pull you over? Never heard of that before! 

*Nicker*: Nice riding! Love the apple story, Jay is such a character. Good to hear his mystery NQR is cleared up and he is riding well. 

*Ibriding*: sounds like a challenging trail, so happy your rescue horse is working out so well. Nice when a horse can go to a good home like yours. 

*Celeste*: How did the wedding go? 

*VickiRose*: thinking of you. 

Hard keeping up with everyone, but have been reading everything.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*


:happy-birthday8:


----------



## Roadyy

MR glad all are safe from the bees and hope your boy heals quickly.

Stan, hope you get that hawg trained to stay under you.

Ib, sounds like you got a great deal on a great horse.

MN17, glad you are getting close to figuring out what we already knew. You are a very good and intelligent horse woman. I posted on Dawn's book so she didn't get away with not hearing it. lol


I spent the afternoon working with Reba on trimming her feet with some walking and practice on turning on the forehand thrown in between. She still doesn't let me rasp on her feet for a full work, but is getting better.
DW and DD dropped me off at Reba while they headed to feed and water the boys. AS I was getting into the car DW says I should look at the back of the car before I get in. Apparently she backed into Rob's barn trying to get closer to DD to get in the car after cleaning out the feed buckets.
They just knew I was going to explode as this was the second time this summer she has busted the back of the car. Remember not long ago she backed into a parked truck next to her at Wal Mart and did $3700 in damage.

I was upset at first, but just laughed it off and told her this just set in stone that the next new vehicle will not be hers. This is not the best time to have to come up with another $500 deductible for the repairs. Not a good time at all.


Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roaddy, everything alright?........I mean besides the car of course. :wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*AA *Been thinking about you giving your babies outfits away. Hope you don't mind me suggesting, but you are grieving for your babies still. Just put them away for now until the pain of losing them subsides some. Seeing them hurts and could be making you want to distance yourself from these items. It hurts and the hurt is unpleasant to say the least. So give yourself some time. The items may end up being very dear treasures later. You may regret not having them at sometime.

*Koolio* Really like your pic of Ole Man Sam and the beautiful scenery around there. Sam sure is doing well since his surgery. Glad it was a success. Hopefully you two can go out more since school has started so you can get some riding time in.

*HP* Nicke is so photogenic! He really has a nice face. I really like his eyes. He just looks like he has a good mind. I will bet he will make a great riding horse. Hope it all works out for you two to be trail buddies.

*PH13 Happy Birthday.:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower: *

*Ladona* Isabella is a diva name that fits her. Oh, I would mind too if you called me Isabella Oatmeal.:icon_rolleyes: Sounds serious:rofl:

*TJ* When my husband was alive, we would work in the hay field together sometimes. I always drove the Kabota which had a clutch. When we finished rolling the hay, we would bunch it up to be hauled. That clutch will give your leg a work out. Over time, if you use it enough, you will probably get use to it. My current tractor has hydrostratic drive. sp It won't move until I press the accelerator. 

*MR* Really enjoyed your riding story and pics. Sorry your horse is not up to snuff right now. I would probably be gimped out after being stung by as many yellow jackets as he did. He sure is a good horse. I am still really impressed by SSH because they have so much 'heart'. You are very fortunate to be a good rider that is confident on one. They really are special.

*Celeste* Hope the wedding went well. Congrats to you all. Can't wait to hear details

*Rick* You certainly are wise. Your method of correction due to the backing into the barn incident reminded me of Solomons wisdom in the Bible. Wow, you are very impressive. No wonder your family is such a close unit. God given wisdom is more precious than riches. Although the extra expenditure is not a good thing right now, you are an excellent parent.

*Nickers* Hope Jay is not the jealous type. Just don't let him know that the horse you rode the other day wasn't him.LOL

Good temps this weekend for August and hopefully, I will progress and take some horse ear shots with my cell phone. Hopefully, this is the right horse. Even though she is not mine, we seem to have something going. I just hope that feeling is not just a hope, but solid.

Breakfast time for the critters. Hope everyone has a good day. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone, I'm behind the eight ball again and trying to catch up to all the posts.

PH - Great video of your ride. You were awesome.

I need to take notes as I read posts. I keep forgetting who said what :icon_rolleyes:

Friday night I rode Lady and she did wonderful. I did find out that she is a nipper. OUCH. I corrected her right away and she seems surprised I did. Guess others hadn't corrected her before. Other than that she is a good horse and I am loving her more and more.

Last night it was so humid, no air moving in the areana. I just cleaned her stall, groomed her loved on her and put her back in the stall. I was drenched in sweat when I left. Fall can't come to soon.

Going to the barn show Saturday. Looking forward to it. Lady will be in it. Can't wait.

You all have a wonderful week. I promise I will be better and responding to all the posts.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Now I am technically old enough to be here, so you are all stuck with me!!  :dance-smiley05: :loveshower:


----------



## Celeste

Happy Birthday Phantom!!


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, the other thing is just the side effects of this house hunt thing. I have never been one who can stay effected in such a way for more than a few days. As you know of me in here I love life too much to be down long. I have spent even more time in prayer to help pull out of this rut and it is starting to work.

We have another Posse training day coming this Saturday so should have a few more pictures to share on Monday. It will be in the evening so it's likely I will go for a trail ride that morning then head for the training site from there.


----------



## Celeste

*Picture overload warning .......*

We just got back from the wedding last night. We had a wonderful time. Everything was beautiful. 
The wedding was in a little church. It was a very simple but beautiful service. My sister and our family friend played classical music before the actual ceremony. (Piano and flute) The bride walked up the isle to Beethoven’s Moonlight Sonata. It was beautiful. 
All of the flowers at the wedding were grown by my son. He grows zinnias and sunflowers and some other flowers in his ¼ garden. He actually sells cut flowers at the local farmers markets. 
The reception was very fun. It was at a beautiful lake. The bride has a lot of Mexican relatives and they did all the cooking for the reception. We had authentic burritos made of steak and beans, rice, salsa, and this cheese sauce that was to die for. 
The cake was totally different. It had a sunflower theme. The stand for the cake was made by my son. He cut the pieces from a black walnut tree that had died on his place. 
I was worried that the music at the reception (which was recorded stuff) would be a bunch of loud, horrible pop that I would hate. It actually was quiet and very tasteful old time big band jazz. (My son’s choice.)
The crowd at the wedding and reception was very interesting and fun. Most of my family members are a bunch of overeducated geeks. On her side, we had real mountain hillbillies, ********, and Mexicans. There were also some African American friends that attended. With all that diversity, it was awesome to see everybody getting along so well. 
At the official beverage table, there was sweet tea, sodas, and water to choose from. There was apparently another beverage table that was somewhat hidden. People had beer and wine. Later on they were passing along real bootleg mountain moonshine. Lol. I smelled of it but that is as far as I got. It smelled very much like rubbing alcohol.


----------



## greentree

Celeste, what lovely pictures! Such a beautiful couple. It certainly looks like everyone had a good time! Are they having a baptism in that photo by the water???

We have a new lady at line dancing....she is SO nice, but the steps are not coming to her. The older man who co-teaches the Thursday class apparently insulted her by trying to teach her to count.....she told me last night she was an opera singer, and taught music at our local U for 30 YEARS, lol!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAWN!!! Welcome to the over 39 crowd!

Roadyy...SO, it was YOUR DW who ran into my truck?? Kidding....somebody crunched the bed of my truck in one of the parking lots I was in last Tuesday, while trying to madly stock up on dog, cat and horse food, etc., before we left town. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!! Really, I was blacked out if I did this to my own truck. There is a crease from the wheel well back, and a dent above that. 

Y'all have a great day! I did Spirit's hooves this morning, and I am hoping to ride today. I cut 5 INCHES off of his tail this morning that was dragging the ground!


----------



## Roadyy

She actually caught just the heavy duty bumper and crushed in the quarter panel of the car from the gas cap back to the bumper and back side of trunk lid on driver side. 

I guess because they didn't include repairing the crease in the bumper where she backed into a telephone guide wire she had to bust up the other side that includes the area where that is.

She was in tears expecting the worse. The more I made jokes of it and laughed it off the more she was feeling bad about it. I guess I found a new way to punish her with kindness. bwahahahaha


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Sorry, I misread your post. Didn't realized it was DW, however, I still continue to praise your abilities as a family leader. I know DW appreciated the understanding you exhibited.


----------



## greentree

Ellen, agreed!! 

Roadyy!! Torturing your poor DW! My DH asked me if I had a wreck.....I said no, I don't know WHAT happened. I really don't.
One time, I caught a Suburban with the huge metal bumper on my truck. I left a note with my phone #. Paid to have the ladies' truck fixed. I got no such note on MY truck......


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Birthday Dawn!

Celeste- What a beautiful wedding! I loved the cake. Sunflowers are my favorite. Those two sure looked happy!

I am glad that most of you agree that Nike doesn't look like a Nike! Just not sure what I would name him if I get the chance.

I had another lesson today. Bonus, I get to have one on Thursday too! I rode the same mare, Bo. She is wonderful for confidence boosting. I cantered for the first time in 18 years! LOL what fun. We worked on changing hands across the diagonal at the trot, bending in the turns, smooth transitions and then we did some side passes. It was a good lesson and I worked harder than in my previous lessons. When I dismounted, my legs were shaking LOL. DH encouraged me to take two lessons this week since I am close to the end of vacation. I met one of the boarders, nice lady. I need a little snack, then off to TSC to stock up on various feeds and pick up some more rope for the round pen. Pics when I am finished roping it off. The last few nights, it got dark on me before I could get pics.


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Celeste, what lovely pictures! Such a beautiful couple. It certainly looks like everyone had a good time! Are they having a baptism in that photo by the water???


 
If there was a baptism, it was accidental..... 

The posed picture was the groom dragging the bride away from her mother. The bride thought that would make a cute picture.


----------



## Blue

Hi all! 

*Celeste* wonderful pictures! They look so very in love. That was a really cute picture at the end of him dragging her away from mama. I saw one once where the bride looked adorable (as always) sweet and innocent standing between her groom and her father, both with turned out empty pockets and confused expressions! Really pretty funny. Congratulations!

*Roadyy*, be nice.

There was so much more I wanted to reply to, but once again I forgot to "open in new tab" so ….. that's all I got.

Well its beautiful outside. Nice breeze and a light rain. Spent the morning raking stalls and got both lawns mowed. Wish I didn't have to work this afternoon, because it's perfect riding weather!

While I was mowing I noticed Patch and the 2 shepherds frantically messing around with something at the base of a young pine tree. Thinking it was a toad I shooed them all away to investigate. Patch grabbed ahold of something and ran. I got him to drop it. I went to get it and it was a little newborn rabbit! O my! A silly cottontail made her nest under our pine tree. With 4 dogs. Inside our fence. Not smart. I tried to get Patch to stay away, but these JRT's are bred to hunt rodents and there just was no getting him to leave it alone.

I put all the dogs in the house while I finished mowing, but when I let them out Patch remembered exactly where he was last and went right for it. I'm afraid he dug up the entire nest. I found 2 dead ones and 2 still squirming ones. Barely. So sad. I did what I thought was the humane thing to do, but let me ask you what would you all have done?

It's hard to be mad at the dog for doing "his job". That's what he's bred for and as he sees it, he was right. ((Sigh)). So, seriously. I'm interested in what should I have done?


----------



## Roadyy

Easter Bunny stew.

Cannot punish a dog for doing what it was bred to do when a rabbit mistakenly builds it's nest in the danger zone. No different had it not been in the yard and a coyote found the nest. Can't punish the coyote for following it's natural tendency.

HP, congrats on a great lesson and getting another one Thursday. I hope you are able to get pics of the rigged round pen. 


Have a great evening all.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, you're right and I totally agree. I'm not mad at Patch. A little annoyed, but not mad. I didn't ask my question clearly. If you all found little newborn bunnies scattered in the yard and you knew they wouldn't make it, what would you do with the babies? Try to put them back in the nest? Smash their little tiny heads with a hammer? I found 1 already dead, 1 I think Patch already ate and 2 still barely alive. So what would you have done with the still living ones? I did what I thought was the most humane thing. I wrapped them in a plastic food bag and put them in the freezer. That's as painless and quick as I was prepared for. Please don't bash me. They wouldn't have survived and I just couldn't let them squirm in the dumpster.

As karma would have it, Patch isn't feeling very well right now. I already called the vet and she said that he probably ate more than one and just has an upset stomach from protein overload. We'll only give him a bit of boiled chicken tonight and other than that let him go hungry for a bit. If he hasn't improved by morning I'll take him in for a check.

Really? Easter Bunny Stew? Ugh!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> She was in tears expecting the worse. The more I made jokes of it and laughed it off the more she was feeling bad about it. I guess I found a new way to punish her with kindness.


Oh yes, nothing like a little guilt!! Like the parents that give the 'disappointed' speech which is way worse than being yelled at.




Blue said:


> I'm afraid he dug up the entire nest. I found 2 dead ones and 2 still squirming ones. Barely. So sad. I did what I thought was the humane thing to do, but let me ask you what would you all have done?


I had this exact situation on Saturday. A rabbit had nested under the small trailer and when we returned from picking up Sultan and re-parked, DH had it forward maybe 4 inches from where it had been.. but that 4 inches was JUST enough to expose the nest. Katie was helping me clean the trailer and quickly sniffed them out. She is an efficient vermin killer and most were dead before I even realized what was happening.. all but for 1 which she left with a broken back (though she of course had intended to kill it). Put that last one out of its misery. 

While I hate to see a baby animal die, I have to believe it's survival of the fittest. We appreciate Katie taking care of the groundhogs on the property, so can't fuss at her for picking off the rabbits.



Today we had some craziness of a different kind at work. A massive thunderstorm rolled though just before lunch, bringing torrential rain and a lot of lightning. A tree behind the building was struck, sending one of the doctors who happened to be in the lunchroom (which has windows facing that way) running.. and good thing, as the next bolt struck the hospital itself! Both strikes sounded like explosions and the one that hit the building blew out several of the alarm door sensors and the main control panel got fried.. so the alarm went off constantly for almost 30 minutes before someone was able to get tech support on the phone and figure out how to shut it off. Wound up having to disable the battery back up, as cutting the power didn't make it stop and the company couldn't turn it off as whatever fried in the panel apparently blocked the normal computer access.

Just when you think work can't get any worse, you have to work with a deafening alarm sounding (which made conversations very entertaining). :dance-smiley05: Sure did make us appreciate the normal barking noises a lot more! :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> what would you do with the babies? Try to put them back in the nest? Smash their little tiny heads with a hammer? I found 1 already dead, 1 I think Patch already ate and 2 still barely alive. So what would you have done with the still living ones?


DH dispatched our remaining one with a well-placed stomp of his boot heel. Not sure I could have done that.. had DH not been home I would have shot it with the .22. I once finished off a mostly-dead groundhog with a hammer (the only thing I had with me at the time) and it was not something I would do again if given the choice. :sad:


----------



## Celeste

I once came home and found that a mouse that DH had caught in a trap was still alive but beyond hope of recovery. I euthanized it -- lethal injection. Everybody around laughed at me and said it was ridiculous, but what are you to do? Poor little thing?

I agree with what Rick said about not being angry with an animal for acting on its instincts. So many animals are abused for just that reason. 

-- A dog is frightened and cornered and bites in self defense --- immediately called a vicious dog. 

-- A frightened cat that scratches its owner or handler because it is terrified -- let us all get angry....

-- And the horse that runs when it hears people shooting near him. Heck, if I think I am being shot at, I am going to run. 

If people would treat animals with the respect for what and who they are instead of expecting them to react the same way a mature human might react, then there would be a lot less animal abuse. For that matter, same goes for kids. 

I always tell people -- Never be angry with an animal for acting on its instincts. 

It is truly a wonder that we can teach horses to let us ride them and to trust us even when there are horse eating squirrels, dangerous specks of paper, and evil bicycles all around. That goes directly against what nature tells them.


----------



## Blue

phantomhorse13 said:


> DH dispatched our remaining one with a well-placed stomp of his boot heel. Not sure I could have done that.. had DH not been home I would have shot it with the .22. I once finished off a mostly-dead groundhog with a hammer (the only thing I had with me at the time) and it was not something I would do again if given the choice. :sad:


Yeah, I know what you mean. I've had to smash a gopher and it was completely unpleasant. We've live trapped a few squirrels and I could shoot them, but that was after a $1700.00 bill for the wiring harness in my truck and I was still a little peeved. Just wanted to put these little critters out of their misery. I've been told that smothering and freezing is about a painless and clean as it can get. Hope they were right.


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> I once came home and found that a mouse that DH had caught in a trap was still alive but beyond hope of recovery. I euthanized it -- lethal injection. Everybody around laughed at me and said it was ridiculous, but what are you to do? Poor little thing?
> 
> I agree with what Rick said about not being angry with an animal for acting on its instincts. So many animals are abused for just that reason.
> 
> -- A dog is frightened and cornered and bites in self defense --- immediately called a vicious dog.
> 
> -- A frightened cat that scratches its owner or handler because it is terrified -- let us all get angry....
> 
> -- And the horse that runs when it hears people shooting near him. Heck, if I think I am being shot at, I am going to run.
> 
> If people would treat animals with the respect for what and who they are instead of expecting them to react the same way a mature human might react, then there would be a lot less animal abuse. For that matter, same goes for kids.
> 
> I always tell people -- Never be angry with an animal for acting on its instincts.
> 
> It is truly a wonder that we can teach horses to let us ride them and to trust us even when there are horse eating squirrels, dangerous specks of paper, and evil bicycles all around. That goes directly against what nature tells them.


You're so right. That's why I'm not mad at Patch. He did his best to "drop it" when I told him to even though he really didn't want to. It was his catch after all and I took it away. 

There was an old gentleman that used to live up the street from us. Someone gave him a beautiful palomino gelding to care for as his old gelding had died and he was feeling lonely. I always said his old gelding didn't die he escaped. That's mean I know. The old guy completely ruined that palomino. He tie him up short at the trailer and want to brush him out. Horse could barely move his head. So a loud noise and the horse would flinch and pull. Man would stand there and beat on him with a rope. Ignorant. This is the same man who's dogs would get out of the yard and he'd call them back. They came back to him and he'd beat them for leaving the yard! Why?! You called them, they came! Then he got mad because they quit coming to him. Ya think?! My husband told him if he ever saw him treating an animal that way again he'd call the sheriff. That calmed him down a bit, but only a bit.

Oiye! Ok, ranting over. At any rate, I'm not mad at Patch, but I don't feel sorry for him either. I've eaten too much candy and nobody felt sorry for me! I'll keep an eye on him but I'm pretty sure he's fine.


----------



## Maryland Rider

PH13: A hammer story I am impressed!
Happy Birthday!

NM: I said it would take many coats to make a difference.

Camping for the weekend and a beautiful bit of weather coming my way.
My horse is now running around with the rest.
Had him in a separate field when we came home.
Wife moved him back over at 1 in the morning, go figure.
Load of hay this evening, will put away tomorrow.

Judged Pleasure Ride we are hosting this weekend.
10 Obstacles and about a 2 hour self guided ride afterward.
Bonus points can be found on the trail.

I go out and mark the trail with clothespins and ribbons on Friday.
As always at least 4 people will get lost and be MIA for several hours.
Many will complain about mud, rocks, steep hills etc....
Go figure, I cannot change the lay of the land.
I try to pick an easy route while encompassing features of the area.
A water crossing that cannot be avoided right now is about 3' deep.
I will get brownie points for that one. 

I feel as though I should mark them out a rough ride to see what happens.
I can't really do that but it would be interesting.

Good Evening All:


----------



## Happy Place

*Fencing question*

DH is asking me how much it would cost to fence in the property next to us. It is about 3 acres. I'm thinking woven wire fence and t posts, but I would love to hear what you use and why. My guestimate was about $1200. Thanks!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place said:


> DH is asking me how much it would cost to fence in the property next to us. It is about 3 acres. I'm thinking woven wire fence and t posts, but I would love to hear what you use and why. My guestimate was about $1200. Thanks!


H
I cannot estimate without knowing what the fencing materials costs are in your area. If it was me, I would try to use something as portable and reusable as possible. I would suggest metal T-posts (they are easy to put in and take out) with 3-4 strands of thicker 3/8" electrified rope. I would buy the insulators meant for the t- posts and be sure to cap the posts as well. You can also use some plastic step in posts to cross fence with one or two strands, but really need 3-4 for the perimeter fence. You should be able to buy an electric charger that will cover a 3-5 acre perimeter for less than $100.

What kind of woven wire were you thinking? Sheep fencing, garden wire, or twisted strands?

If the property is next to you, could you put one fenceline on your property? What kind of access to water and power would you have?


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> DH is asking me how much it would cost to fence in the property next to us. It is about 3 acres. I'm thinking woven wire fence and t posts, but I would love to hear what you use and why. My guestimate was about $1200. Thanks!


I use an electric fence charger and wire mounted on t posts. Some people use the electric braided rope or tape. I just came in from rearranging the fencing so Peaches could get on alittle more grazing area. Over all, if the fence is temporary to any extent, this is the best way to go. Solar chargers don't seem to be as reliable as one that plugs in to an outlet. My wire can be rearranged as needed. In the future I would like to put up some real fencing, but for now this works fine.. The woven wire can be an injury opportunity for a horse. The wire is arranged where an equines foot can get caught in it. Horse wire would be the safest type to use because the spacing in the wire weave is smaller and hooves can't got thru it if you are going for permanent fencing.


----------



## chl1234

Celeste said:


> -- And the horse that runs when it hears people shooting near him.


Definitely agree no point in getting mad at an animal for doing what is in its nature (or what it has been TRAINED to do).

I had a horse, Red, that was terrified of guns--when he was a foal around 4 months old, someone (never caught) stopped a pickup on the side of the road and opened fire with a rifle on the horses in the field. Several were killed including Red's dam. He knew what guns (at least rifles) looked like and was scared if he even saw one.

One evening we were at a friends ranch--had spent the day rounding up and branding cattle. Red was in a pen (half acre pasture) by the house. My brother and his friend were over behind the old house target practicing. Red was cowering in the pen as far away from where they were as he could get. Until he saw me walking from the house toward where they were shooting (the road between the new and old house ran parallel to one fence on the pasture). When he saw me walking over there, he ran over to the fence by the road, getting in front of where I was walking--if the fence had not been there he would have put his body between me and the guns to keep me from going over there. If I turned around and headed back to the main house, he would go back to his corner. When I turned back toward the guns, he was again back at the fence trying to keep me from going closer to the guns. I finally gave up and went back to the main house because I didn't want to upset him any more than he already was. But I will never forget that his love for me was greater than his fear of the guns.


----------



## Happy Place

woven wire is also called no climb fence or horse fence.
48" x 100' KEYSTONE NON CLIMB HORSE FENCE

I just figured out that we are fencing an area about 300x435. Now I can just go through and find the materials to get prices. I like the idea of T posts, I think DH likes wood posts better. His buddy is constantly fixing e fence that grounds out on T posts. 

As for electric and water, we can run it right from the house as our home is on the edge of the property. We are thinking of the cost effectiveness of keeping horses at home vs boarding. DH wants to be able to see them every day without driving 20 minutes out to a barn. Just thinking things through at this point.


----------



## VickiRose

Hello everyone!

Blue, I'd have done something similar. Bunnies don't last here long,neither the dogs or the cat gets them. Cat uses her brain though and will just kill and eat them one at a time over a week or so. Bunnies are too dumb to move or hide the nest. But rabbits are considered vermin here as they are an introduced species, so I'm fine with them getting eaten. I've had to bash the head in on rats before when I've caught them in a trap by a leg and they're still alive...it's surprisingly hard to do, they have tough little heads and they squeal! Weapon of choice at the time was a lump of firewood, a hammer may have been more effective.

Happy Birthday Phantom! Are you a 1975 vintage too? 

Roaddy, sorry about the car, hope it's not too expensive to fix.

MR, your ground bees look a lot like our paper wasps, except the wasps nest in trees and bushes and on buildings etc. they hurt worse than bee stings IMO

AA, I'd keep the coats for now. You just never know

Chl1234, that's a great story about Red. Rose does something similar if we see something scary when she is on a lead. She will try to put herself between me and the scary thing, mind you she is usually quivering with fear herself!

Happy, I'm another in favour of electric fencing, so long as the power supply is reliable. 

I'm not doing much with my horses at the moment. I'm finding that in general I have a pretty short fuse at the moment, so I'm trying to work through that. Probably best not to inflict it on the animals, I'm usually pretty chilled out with them. I might try to get their feet trimmed back a bit over the next week, but that's about it.


----------



## jkiss03

This is me my horse Whiskey and Freckles.


----------



## VickiRose

Celeste, I forgot to say how much I loved the wedding pics. Great that they had a day that expressed who they are so well

Jkiss, nice photo


----------



## Happy Place

Hi jkiss. Nice babies you have!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> woven wire is also called no climb fence or horse fence.
> 48" x 100' KEYSTONE NON CLIMB HORSE FENCE
> 
> I just figured out that we are fencing an area about 300x435. Now I can just go through and find the materials to get prices. I like the idea of T posts, I think DH likes wood posts better. His buddy is constantly fixing e fence that grounds out on T posts.
> 
> As for electric and water, we can run it right from the house as our home is on the edge of the property. We are thinking of the cost effectiveness of keeping horses at home vs boarding. DH wants to be able to see them every day without driving 20 minutes out to a barn. Just thinking things through at this point.


Estimate gone to crap. That's $3450 in wire alone without gates.
I'm sold on 5 strands 12.5 gauge high tensile and energized.
Just a thought!


----------



## Eole

PH::happy-birthday8::cheers: Hope you had a great day.
I find cat kills left overs every morning on the porch. My cat is a serial killer.
Blue: I try to save creatures I can save, the ones beyond saving get thrown in the lake. :sad:
Celeste: you euthanized a mouse??? :rofl: Too funny. An ER colleague of mine did CPR on a deer that got hit by the highway. The poor creature actually got up and ran away from the crazy human aggressing her.
BEAUTIFUL wedding pictures, I love the sunflower theme. You son sure is special, his flowers and cake stand are awesome. Wishing them happiness.

Jkiss, beautiful horses, and welcome to our very talkative group!

HP. It depends on fence cost around your area, but wood posts and electric rope was the cheapest and safest option when we fenced 2 acres in 2002. We used Electrobraid and still happy with our choice.

Koolio: beautiful saddle, I love the dark color. It was worth the wait!

MR, you probably would enjoy my crazy trails. I had a friend (good arena rider) over for a ride on my mare and she was a bit shocked at the places I took her, never thought a horse could actually "do that". 

CHL1234, that story about Red is special.

Thunder storm right now, feeling lucky to still have power. Three more days before vacation. Just surviving between horse chores, minimal house chores and work.


----------



## Ibriding

Ugh, router is still mad at the computer so I'll post pics from Starbucks tomorrow and get caught up on all the news. 

Happy Birthday Dawn! How cool that Tevis shared your video!

Cooper, the one who got the bad end of a fight on Sat, is a small Aussie. My fault he got hurt, I should've been separating them when I'm not home just in case. Anyhow he grabbed my forearm when I was trying to examine him. Just left a tiny puncture so I am very thankful for his bite inhibition. I don't blame him at all either and really think his biting surprised him as much as it did me. Poor guy had to be in a lot of pain. We have to remember that they are dog and horses, not peiple, and sometimes they behave like it!

He's walking great but pretty good at getting to one of the drains even though he has a huge cone on. Lots of supervision in his future the next few days!

Gotta go, bye all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Celeste*: Those pictures are so lovely! What a beautiful couple and the flowers are spectacular! Love the wooden cake stand and sunflower cake. 

The whole event sounds just perfect! 

You son is definately muti-talented just like his momma. 

Congratulations to the lovely couple. 

About the mouse, that was so sweet of you. 

I must confess I use humane, live mouse traps. When caught, I carry them in the trap to a nearby wooded area and turn them loose. I know in my mind that they are vermin carrying rodents, but still i just hate those other traps. Silly I know...:icon_rolleyes:

*Blue*: about the bunnies. I am sure it was a painless way to go, and I understand about the dog digging them up. Some folks would reward them for that type of action, hunting rodents is what they were breed to do after all. But I would probably try to bottle feed the babies. Don't know that it is the right thing to do, but it wouldn't be the first baby I rescused either. :wink:

My rat terrier has killed numerous squirrels, birds and other critters in the yard. She will eat them too, which i do not allow due to the diseases they most likely are carrying. Never found one alive however, usually she breaks their neck really quick. 

*VickiRose*: Try to take a little break for yourself. A lot has happened and you are still suffering. :hug:

*Roadyy*: Oh my. That was a nice car, if it is the same one that had a flat tire last year at camp. The car however, has some really bad Karma. I am sure it is the car's fault, not your DW. 

Very sweet of you to not blow your top. i hope you got a really nice dinner or something redface out of the deal. 

*JKiss*: nice picture! Very cure horses! I do love a red horse!!! 

Computer says thats enough for now, maybe will allow posting tomorrow, but I doubt it. Likey time for a major reboot & update again.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I have to confess that for a nano second the thought of "rescue" went through my head. There was no way with these little things. They were NEW! Just hope it was over quick for them.

*Eole*, A lake! Of course, but I don't have a lake. The irrigation ditch is right behind us and there is a river on the other side, but I didn't think of that.

*Maryland*, your hosted ride sounds like something I could really enjoy. Not so easy its sissy, but not so difficult it's life threatening. 

*Happy*, are you planning to fence the entire 3 acres? That's a lot of ground and I'm afraid 1200 is really low. MAYBE 1500 per acre, but of course it depends on what type of fencing you do. Whatever it is, remember it has to stand up to horses. I would suggest starting out with the electric fencing and the solid fence a section at a time.

*chl1234*, Red sounds like a one of a kind. Amazing that they can start to feel protective of us.

*Vickirose*, your short fuse will ease up with time. You're doing the right thing by just easing into it. Big hug!

*jkiss*, nice picture! 

*Phantom*, I still get a chill seeing your new avatar! Nice job!

I know there's more, but….. well you know.

Worked late. I'm tired. 'night all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

morning all!

Celeste, beautitul picutres! loved the cake and the silly one with mom and DH and bride!  made me smile.

Not much to contribute here.

Need one more day in my room. ALMOST there! I wanted to be done yesterday, but I am so close, I don't want to wait and 'hopefully' finish between meetings during in-service. It's coming along and I am excited by the progress, so actually want to go in and finish it off!

Going to try to get a ride in this morning. Cool.

Have a good day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, BEAUTIFUL wedding and great imagination in that son of yours. Glad everyone enjoyed themselves and found peace among the races as it should be. 

jkiss, welcome and nice looking horses. Hope we get to know more about you.


chl1234, I had an experience like that with a mare I had years ago. Brought her home one evening and she trotting the pasture fence along the road almost all night. The next morning I walked out there and stood by the gate at the road. She trotted along the fence and around me to continue the fence line. Then my dog, that looked half rott/ half chow, started out to me and she positioned herself between him and me with her rear facing the dog. Every time he would try to go around her to come to me she would pivot and stomp her rear leg at him. He finally went back to the house and she went back to walking the fence line til I brought feed out. I stood and scratched her during her meal. After a while of her getting used to him they became best friends and would play chase in the pasture. He would chase her then she would turn and chase him. Caught him sleeping in her stall several times with her standing guard over him. 

I miss them both very much. 

Thank you for stirring those memories as they are great ones.



AA, nothing special at all. I'm waiting on the picture to be deposited into my email that I sent 10 minutes ago to share with you of the damage this time.


Blue, I think you did what felt as the only humane thing to do in your situation. No one here will fault you for acting with your heart. 
I have used many items and methods of finalizing life of different animals that were suffering. I don't find any more efficient than another as long as it is quick and/or less painless than what they are feeling before I do the deed.


MR, sounds like my kind of ride.

HP, T posts, 2 strands of 2" electric tape with a bottom strand of electric rope with insulators cost me just over $400 to do 3 sides of an acre. T posts run me about $5.50, tape was $75 x 2 rolls for 660 feet, 1 roll of rope was $18 for 660 feet, 3 bags of tape insulators and 2 bags of rope insulators were $8 bag of 25. I already had the 25 mile charger and used a tpost for a ground rod temporarily. 

Hope that gives you some idea of cost. It all depends on how far apart you want to put your tpost to save a few dollars and add more later to fill the gaps as you can afford.


----------



## ChitChatChet

I'm not too keen on T-posts mixed with horses.

That stems from one our horses, last years year, skewering himself on one. Not a pretty sight. Thankfully, he did it "right" and was healed in a month.

We use hot tape or rope for our horses fence. Works great.


----------



## greentree

Back in the hay biz......apparently!! Guess DH thinks I don't have enough stuff to worry about. Maybe I can sell some, if I get the patches(my neighbors) in shape. Spirit LOVES what we cut last week, but I am not certain it is salable...

I got a LOVELY ride in yesterday...I have pictures on my phone, but they are stuck in the outbox. The phone says the server is not sending them....I think they are Apple hostages, waiting for me to do the update. Every update messes something else up. Not going to do it.

Back to the ride....the cold front lowered the humidity, and there was a wonderful breeze out of the north. I could smell flowers. 

This morning I woke up at 4:15, went out to the back deck, and watched meteors! Saw 6or 7, then went back to bed. They were mostly directly overhead, so it was hard to watch very long.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> *Celeste*: Those pictures are so lovely! What a beautiful couple and the flowers are spectacular! Love the wooden cake stand and sunflower cake.
> 
> The whole event sounds just perfect!
> 
> You son is definately muti-talented just like his momma.
> 
> Congratulations to the lovely couple.
> 
> About the mouse, that was so sweet of you.
> 
> I must confess I use humane, live mouse traps. When caught, I carry them in the trap to a nearby wooded area and *turn them loose*. I know in my mind that they are vermin carrying rodents, but still i just hate those other traps. Silly I know...:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> *Blue*: about the bunnies. I am sure it was a painless way to go, and I understand about the dog digging them up. Some folks would reward them for that type of action, hunting rodents is what they were breed to do after all. But I would probably try to *bottle feed the babies*. Don't know that it is the right thing to do, but it wouldn't be the first baby I rescused either. :wink:


I am thinking that we are actually twins that were separated at birth.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is well. Hay guy called yesterday to let me know he was putting it on the ground. 100 bales for Peaches. She'll be a happy camper this winter. I am relieved that she has what she needs. Gonna ride this Sunday. She really has a good mind. I know I have said that several times, but she is so calm about things. She is very inquisitive and non reactive. She broke into a slow canter several days ago. Wow, she is so lite on her feet, she reminds me of a deer with her fine features. 

*Celeste* The wedding pics were wonderful. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like a wonderful family, only larger. The couple looked so happy. Love the pics of the tug of war of the bride. In a playful way, mom didn't want to let go of her baby. But, I know it was all in fun and the couple are going to have many happy years. Their parents will too seeing them so happy. Congratulations!

Hope everyone has a good day. I will have to do some barn cleaning to get ready for the hay.


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, I can better your deer re-sus story  My sister's FIL had a chicken farm (broilers not eggs) and sometimes a nearly grown chicken (ie. Nearly ready to "harvest") would drop dead in front of him, so he'd pick them up, tuck them under his arm and breathe into their beak while squeezing them like bagpipes. It actually used to work! The chicken would recover about half the time. 

Ellen, glad you've got hay for Peaches. So is she a keeper then?


----------



## Roadyy

CCC, they sell caps for Tpost to keep them from impaling themselves on them. 


Ellen, glad the hay is ready for her winter stay.

Just as Greentree mentioned her pics being held hostage so too are mine with Gmail or Google or Droid or ATT. By whatever means my pic has still not arrived into my Gmail account from early this morning. I even sent it again to see if it was just a glitch.


----------



## Happy Place

Thanks for the fencing suggestions. DH is hoping we can "do it right" the first time and be done. Ha ha. In my experience, fencing is always an ongoing project. We have friends with cows. Their e fence is always going down and letting the cows loose. That is why he is reluctant to use hotwire. I like the idea of 4 strands of e rope, then as money allows, build a wood fence on the outside of the e fence. The property is over 3 acres. We may end up fencing 2.5, leaving room for an arena and small barn. I knew we should have bought equine property in the first place :lol:

My suburban is broke down again. Probably just the distributor cap but I have to wait for DH to get home from work so we can pick up the cap. We are seriously shopping for a new truck for me. Looks like probably an F250 diesel. Boy I really hate shopping for vehicles.


----------



## Roadyy

If he has it in his head to use horse fencing first then get ready for some serious spending on fencing. Well above the number you mentioned earlier thats for sure. lol


Cows are always rougher on fencing and is why most cattle farms use barbed wire for them.


----------



## tjtalon

For you trekkers into the wilds and/or nearby fields/open space (my sister shared this on FB, I did question the absence of horse hoof prints, lol):


----------



## Happy Place

Holy smokes, here I go again. I have another interview on Friday. This time at the school I worked for this past semester. I am sure I will be crazy and gray before this whole thing is over!


----------



## tjtalon

Believe it or not, I've actually read all posts...including T-posts.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Holy smokes, here I go again. I have another interview on Friday. This time at the school I worked for this past semester. I am sure I will be crazy and gray before this whole thing is over!


Seriously?!! Dang, woman! Go for the best!:gallop:


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - good luck on your interview. I hope you get your choice of jobs! It is shaping up to be an exciting year for you.

Regarding fencing, if you can afford it, I would put in wood posts now and use the electrified rope if you are wanting something long term and sturdy. This is all we use and have had 0 issues in the 5 years we have had it. The fence was easy to put up ourselves, is simple to maintain, looks good and was relatively inexpensive. I have the top and second from bottom wire electrified (sometimes). The fencing material is white so it is highly visible in the summer and looks very nice. I think I've replaced all of 10 broken insulators in 5 years and the horses have never escaped or been injured. Posts are 16' apart, but you could go as much as 50' for now to save some money and then add posts in between later. You will need to buy a good metal gate as it is more secure and more convenient than making a gate out of the electrified rope. With careful planning, you should be able to do a fence within your budget.
To keep a horse at home, you will also need a water trough, some form of hay storage and some kind of shelter. You can use a portable tarp garage for hay storage. (I bought 2 12'x20' garages for $250 each a few years ago). For shelter, a run-in shed will run you around $1000 give or take.


----------



## Celeste

I have not ridden in a month until yesterday because of all the family things and the heat. Yesterday and today I rode in the arena for just about 15 minutes each day. The Princess was hyper and really wanted to act insane, but she actually did pretty well. The hardest thing for her was standing still, but she finally got it. She will do much better on trails if I spend a little time schooling with her before it cools off a bit.


----------



## Koolio

*Washing blankets*

So it has been very hot and sunny here this week so I took advantage of the weather to do some washing in the barn. Yesterday, I hosed down all of the horses fly sheets. I hate putting them in the household washing machines do going to the laundry mat is a pain. A good hosing and hanging over the fence did an OK job, but not great. So today, I needed to wash saddle blankets. DD hosed down hers and I threw those in the washing machine. I needed to wash my western blankets which are just too big and dirty for our washer so I hung them on the fence and pressure washed them. It worked like a charm!! I couldn't believe how fast I could get the dirt, hair and sweat out of them with the pressure washer.

Generally I wash all of the blankets twice a year, but saddle blankets may be more or less depending on how dirty they are. (I have quite a lot of them to use). I do vacuum them and brush off the dirt more often. Usually, I sneak them into the household washing machine when DH isn't home, or make a trip to the laundromat when nobody is around. Until this past winter, I have also repaired all my own blankets ( until my sewing machine died). Now I either need to buy a new machine, or take them in to a blanket service.

So, I am curious... 

How often do your wash your horse blankets and saddle blankets?

How do you wash them?

How do you / do you repair them?


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - I M glad to hear you got out for a ride. Hopefully things will settle down a bit now and you will get to ride more?

DD and I went out for a hack last night bareback! I rode Koolio and didn't even use a pad. At first I thought I would come off as he's like riding a slippery 2x4, but we got into a rhythm and both did very well. It was also Cheeky Pony's first time bareback and she did great. It was so nice to get out, but not have the work of putting on a saddle.


----------



## Blue

Koolio, I love riding bareback. Wish I had more time to adapt to it like when I was a teenager! 

Regarding repairs and cleaning. I clean all mine on an as needed basis,but usually once per season change. So what's that? Maybe 3 months? Maybe a little more. Obviously i brush them out as needed, more during the summer. I also use a pressure washer. Love that thing!


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- I have done repairs on my sewing machine. I even managed repairs on heavy winter blankets. I never had more than one blanket for a season, so they only got washed at the end of the season. In between, I used a horse vac! Since I only rode english, the saddle pads got washed frequently. We had a washer and dryer at the barn, so I never had to use the one at home. Spoiled, yeah.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow, lots going on here today! Computer is working a little better tonight, but don't want to jinx it!! 

*Celeste*: we may be twins, but you obviously are the one that got all the talent. I can't sing or play any instruments. My mother, bless her soul, used to look at my hands and shake her head wondering why they were so useless on a piano...

I need to start riding my fat pony too. The Natural Ride (bareback) saddle doesn't fit anyone, so it is back to the Barefoot treeless. 

One of these days, I am going to make a trip to see you and we can ride together. :cowboy:

*HP*: Fabulous news about the interview!! May the best job win!! 

The fencing thing, well lots of good choices already mentioned. Comes down to cost and personal preference. I have seen horses break loose out of every kind of fence, and get hurt on every kind too. Shiitake happens. 

Wood gets eaten or kicked in half, hoofs get hung on field fencing, electric wire shorts out, horses stick their heads (and sometimes whole bodies) thru smooth wire, and barbed wire slices skin and more. 

I've even had a horse flip over a chain link fence and smash it nearly flat. 

Plan on repairs, no matter what goes up! 

*Koolio*: So good to hear you are getting lots of good riding in with your DD. Did i meantion the saddle looks really beautiful? Should last a lifetime. 

Of blankets. All turnout blankets get washed at the end of the season in the washer and hung up to dry before getting packed away. 

English saddle pads (cotton) get used 1-2 times, and washed & dried when I get a full load. 

Treeless pads get brushed after rides, and washed when looking bad.

flysheets and rainsheets get hosed off once a season, or after getting muddy. 

Have never tried a power washer, good idea!!

Appliance salesman looked at me like i was crazy when I said i needed the biggest, sturdiest washer & dryer they have so I can wash horse blankets in them! First one walked away, guess he didn't think I was serious :wink:

Fortunately, I don't have a DH anymore to tell me i can't use the washer & dryer for the animals! I do clean them out before using them for the household.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: Glad you have some hay coming. Nothing like the satisfaction of having a barn full of hay!! Peaches will be thrilled! 

*Greentree*: Good luck in the hay business! What kind you have? I may put an order in myself. Would love to find a Timothy hay supplier willing to bring hay here or something. 

The horses aren't eating my hay too much, maybe they will in winter, don't know. It's not very good looking hay. 

I know I forgot a few, really hard to keep up anymore...


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, Glad you were able to get a couple of arena rides in and hope you can get back into a regular riding routine just as I hope I can as well.


Tracey, I have a galvanized water tub and a toilet plunger that the pads and blankets get washed with as needed. I agree the wooden post with electric tape is a great look and the wooden post do not cost much more than the t post. They just take longer to install. 

TJ, glad to see you and Timothy are starting to find a new normal a little at a time. Hope all the chaos soon finds a level.

HP, glad to see you are having so many options now compared to a year a go when you couldn't find a single option.


I went and worked out by myself yesterday and pushed a little further than normal. My body is in rebellion mode this morning. Then headed up to feed the boys and spend some time with them hanging out as they ate. Doc is still on the back (new)pasture by himself and has nearly eaten all the grass down. It looks like I'll be putting him back in with the other boys this weekend to let the grass grow back up.

I took the rental car and drove it like a rental. Dern thing is actually kind of fun to abuse. I don't like the small leg area though as I banged my knees on the center console and the door at nearly every turn. Some were drifting and some were drifting attempts. lol Those little Fiat 500s still feel like a Hot Wheels car I used to push around on the bedroom floor as a kid. lol


----------



## SueC

Hello all :wave: Hope everyone has been relatively well.

That was strange when the thread just disappeared! I had bronchitis when it happened, pretty badly (after not having a cold for three years, I got an on-again off-again cold for over a month, then two weeks of reprieve where I got my riding and my own fitness training back on track, we did a mountain walk on a lovely Sunday - and by Tuesday I had laryngitis, which morphed into bronchitis - because my larynx has nerve damage, as some of you already know, and won't protect the airway as well as it used to. I've not had bronchitis since I was a university student without home heating and I was cycling everywhere in winter in the rain... 

No exertion, no cold air, lots of rest. It's been an unpleasant fortnight and I'm slowly getting better. Training and riding not happening all over again, grr. Ah well. I suppose once I'm over this one, I should be relatively fine for the next year or two.

...finding it impossible to keep up with this thread... and might just have to dip instead of read everything, or quit it altogether. Highly annoying, as you're a fun group... :-(


----------



## Roadyy

We refuse to give you permission to quit this group. You are a vital part of it and we would fall apart with out you.

Just do like a lot of us do and read the best you can and comment on as much as you can before or after bringing us up to date on your square.


----------



## SueC

While I'm here, I will just dip into the blanket-cleaning topic. My four all free range with no shelter (other than shelter belts we've planted) and have Ascot rugs for cold, wet, windy weather in the winter season - breathable, waterproof, really super. You can't launder them as it will strip that breathable, weatherproof coating - and you can't brush them with a stiff brush on the outer shell, or put any sort of detergent near them. You can rinse the outer shell with a hose if it gets dirty, that usually does a reasonable job, and anyway, they're paddock rugs! If you follow those instructions and your horse doesn't roll over and over, right over its back, in sand holes wearing them and abrading the shell, they can last 5-6 years before you have to re-waterproof them (the replacement coatings never work quite as well nor last as long).

Best way to keep insides clean is to clean your horse before you put the rug on. Also when I take the rugs off, I will hang them off our espaliers in the sunshine for a few hours when we get sun - that disinfects things nicely with all that UV.










The rugs are such good quality fabric and finish that after 5 years, you will definitely be re-waterproofing them to keep using them. Cheap rugs tend to fall apart in a year or two. I love things that are quality and last a long time and can be restored and repaired.

The main things that go on my rugs are the dog clips for the leg straps! Usually people will unstitch the back of the strap and re-sew it with a new dog clip inserted. Since this happens again and again with enthusiastic rollers, I now use double-sided dog clips from the hardware store to connect the leg straps back to the blanket dees instead.

Sunsmart is a holy terror for the rolling and, like his sire, rolls over and over on his back multiple times in each rolling session:














































That was just his typical post-ride pre-wash roll. But you get the idea.


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> We refuse to give you permission to quit this group. You are a vital part of it and we would fall apart with out you.


You're a charmer, Roadyy! :rofl: But, the group wouldn't fall apart without me, and if anyone had pangs, they could always find me through our homepage (in my signature), plus of course I'd expect to be notified if any of you headed to this continent!  (Vicki is on this continent of course, and I just might run into her one of these days!)

We've had a fair few really nice, interesting people who went off the radar on this thread, or in general. Northernstar, Remali, Amigoboy (who was banned for objecting colourfully to some of the BS that goes on in the advice pages), Texasgirl, Frieda, that's just some off the top of my head and I've only been around 18 months. And one of us - Cacowgirl - actually seems to have died. We missed them but it didn't stop the group. I'm no different: All you need is a nucleus of any 6-8 really nice people to set the tone, and you're away - and 40+ does that in spades, plus seems to attract a lot of new nice people (as we're a nice contrast to the open forum here :evil.




> Just do like a lot of us do and read the best you can and comment on as much as you can before or after bringing us up to date on your square.


I'll give it a shot, but I am not usually good at doing things by half, and in full I can't keep up! :shock:

:music019:


----------



## Happy Place

SueC- We will hunt you down LOL. Hope you are well on the mend. Bronchitis is no fun at all.

I have a lesson at 11 today. I am really tired, hope I can pull it together! After that it's pulling the suit out, ironing a shirt, checking the dress shoes. LOL I think the only time I iron is for an interview. I found out that two of my previous coworkers will be on the interview panel :wink: I feel pretty good about this. I also developed an easier way to manage our data on the kids. I may pull that out in the interview. There is a HUGE report due at year end that has everyone in fits. This development of mine will cut the work in half and is super easy to use and totally customizable. This job is 15 minutes closer to home and 5 minutes from my lesson barn. :loveshower:

I'll comment on my lesson later. Tata!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Welcome back Sue!* Glad you found our new thread  Sorry you have been suffering thru the bouts of assorted breathing problems, hope that gets resolved soon. 

I am totally sold on the Weatherbeta brand of blankets. Only ones that can stand up to Chivas's abusive ways (including biting) stay waterproof yet breathable, and mostly hold up to horses reaching thru barbed wire fencing to eat the grass on the other side. 

They each have a winter blanket and rain sheet. 

For fly sheets, Kensington is the only one that lasts to the same conditions. Sassy has had hers from 2009 still like new. 

*HP*: Enjoy the lesson, and maybe some pictures? 

I am really missing some good trot work. I love my Chivas, but he is gaited so no trot, Dreamer is not ridable, may try Sassy but she is 20 also and feet a bit sore right now too. It is just so rocky in the pasture because of the dry weather. 

chivas has super hard feet and doesn't care how hard the ground is. 

*Roadyy*: Hooning around in a rental car is the only perk from accidents, enjoy it! 

All this talk of working out is making me feel guilty. Is cheesecake a breakfast food?? 

*TJ*: Hope you are getting a nice ride on Spirit soon!


----------



## Roadyy

Sue, I also remember that as the school season gets in full swing we loose a few from commenting as often. It gets down right boring in here sometimes. lol
I do pray for your rapid recovery from Bronchitis.

HP, Good luck and prayers sent that the best outcome works in your favor.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Lily seems to finally be adjusting to the new life without her Boxer buddies. 

I'm still having trouble sleeping without my symphony of different respiratory rates, rhythm, and random snoring. 

Tree is turning yellow, I hope it is the changing of the seasons...:sad:


----------



## SueC

*Celeste*: _Wonderful_ wedding photos and well said on animals and abuse. With you 100%. People think they're such an intelligent species compared to other animals. Ironic, isn't it? 
*
MR*: Tempting to do that rough ride map. :evil: Then they'll never complain again when you go back to "normal". :rofl: ...interesting that you write in free verse format. Do you have an arty bent?

*Blue*, what a neighbour!!! ...carbon monoxide poisoning by putting small critters in opaque (so they don't panic) plastic bags and filling those from the car exhaust is one way the RSPCA and wildlife authorities suggest dealing with emergency euthanasia of smaller animals humanely. Freezing works OK for ectotherms (cold-blooded animals) but I can't imagine it is pleasant; for endotherms (warm-blooded) it causes great distress.

...man, what a grisly topic I walked into! OK then: When I was 14 I came home on the school bus to find I was alone on the farm (my parents were visiting the neighbours) and there was a half-grown rabbit with a broken back lying on the lawn courtesy of the Golden Retriever. I can't bear to let things be in pain and die by inches, and I knew how to use an axe to decapitate chickens, but I couldn't find the axe (turned out it was on the back of the ute my parents had driven to the neighbours' - in case that sounds funny, you know, who'd visit their neighbours with an axe, is this _Psycho 2_?, the axe was used for farm work and was frequently found in the back of the ute along with fencing tools, wire etc).

Anyway, in a panic I grabbed some secateurs I used to use to take the lower legs off rabbit carcases when we shot them and prepared them for table, hoping I could get it quickly and cleanly through the neck. Not a good idea, as it didn't work first go, and when that happens, it always haunts me. That was thirty years ago and it still makes me shudder. Like the time a tiger snake got trapped in fine netting in the garden and was injured and I tried to put it out of its misery with a spade. That usually is super fast, but that time the spade was blunt and the ground too soft, so I basically choked the poor thing while it looked up at me. :shock: Man, I hate it when such things happen. If it's not a clean kill it stays with me for life. I suppose that helps me improve my technique...

*CCC*: We have safety caps on our star pickets, because of that.

*GT*: Meteors, lovely... and so _many_!!!

*VR*: Chicken mouth-to-mouth! :rofl:
*
TJ*: :wave:*

Ellen:* So glad you're enjoying sensible Peaches! *

Fencing*: 










Our standard horse fencing is electric and consists of three strands of fairly thick poly-braid - top and bottom live, middle earth - so the kangaroos, emus and humans can still slip through the middle unscathed. Bottom wire is fairly high up to allow the fence line to be grazed clean and to prevent tangles with horse legs. Star pickets with safety caps 6-8m apart. It's our permanent fence but can be fairly easily re-located. Price similar to what Roadyy quoted - very economical and effective. If you run the unit at 6kV or higher it even keeps cattle in / out very impressively. Just train your horses on the lower juice settings before you turn it so high, so they don't have an unnecessarily scary experience when learning that they need to avoid touching it.











Standard gate - between pine posts as this is our "fancy" fence! Top and bottom electric. Standard bungee handles and old halter rings wired in as easy hook-ins! Gate ceases to be electric when unhooked - handy.











This is our cow-proof fence that protects the driveway and house surrounds. The fence type I showed above works well most of the time with cattle on 6kV+ but the problem is that fences short sometimes and cattle seem to immediately know, and climb through. Horses won't do that. Anyway, so the cow-proof fence is 4 strands plain wire with the top and third wire electric and the other two earth, between strainer posts with capped star pickets at 10m intervals, and plastic droppers in the middle. I added some old worn-out electric tape near the top so the horses can see the fence. 

A good earth is half the secret for a good, reliable electric fence. We use three star pickets driven 5ft into the ground and connected to earth. On the cow fence our earth wires are insulated too and feed into this, which makes it even more effective. Electricity is a must I think, even for horses, to reduce repairs and breakouts.


Zzzzz - night all!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> All this talk of working out is making me feel guilty. Is cheesecake a breakfast food??


It is at our place!


----------



## Twalker

SueC said:


> Hello all :wave: Hope everyone has been relatively well.
> 
> That was strange when the thread just disappeared! I had bronchitis when it happened, pretty badly (after not having a cold for three years, I got an on-again off-again cold for over a month, then two weeks of reprieve where I got my riding and my own fitness training back on track, we did a mountain walk on a lovely Sunday - and by Tuesday I had laryngitis, which morphed into bronchitis - because my larynx has nerve damage, as some of you already know, and won't protect the airway as well as it used to. I've not had bronchitis since I was a university student without home heating and I was cycling everywhere in winter in the rain...
> 
> No exertion, no cold air, lots of rest. It's been an unpleasant fortnight and I'm slowly getting better. Training and riding not happening all over again, grr. Ah well. I suppose once I'm over this one, I should be relatively fine for the next year or two.
> 
> ...finding it impossible to keep up with this thread... and might just have to dip instead of read everything, or quit it altogether. Highly annoying, as you're a fun group... :-(


 Don't go! :loveshower: I don't reply as much as I would like to and have a hard time keeping up too. I love to read about what going on with you.


----------



## corgi

Just popping in real quick to share something I just found. (So quickly that I first typed popping with two "o" instead of two "p"s. )

Anyway...found this on the website of the ranch we visited back in 2011 up in Montana. It is in an archive of their newsletters. I remember the day like it was yesterday. Those horse were so amazing and the horse I was leasing back home would not cross water tomsave her life, so being able to experience this was just amazing. That is hubby behind me. Not even upset they spelled my name wrong.


----------



## Blue

Blue, what a neighbour!!! ...carbon monoxide poisoning by putting small critters in opaque (so they don't panic) plastic bags and filling those from the car exhaust is one way the RSPCA and wildlife authorities suggest dealing with emergency euthanasia of smaller animals humanely. Freezing works OK for ectotherms (cold-blooded animals) but I can't imagine it is pleasant; for endotherms (warm-blooded) it causes great distress.

So, instead of humanely putting the little injured newborns peacefully to sleep, I caused them even more distress?! Oiye! I feel even more horrible now. I hope this never happens again cuz I'm not cut out to be killing defenseless critters if I'm not going to eat them.


----------



## Blue

Corgi, that is a beautiful picture!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Lily seems to finally be adjusting to the new life without her Boxer buddies.
> 
> I'm still having trouble sleeping without my symphony of different respiratory rates, rhythm, and random snoring.


If you miss snoring, you could always remarry..............


----------



## Happy Place

Ha ha ha Celeste those might be fighting words!!! Get another big dog.

I had a great lesson today. BO was so lazy that I carried a crop. I didn't even need to use it, she carried a nice pace for the rest of the lesson. Walk trot canter and side pass. We worked on changing hands on the diagonal, keeping good form etc. Her canter is very springy. It's work to not pop out of the saddle. It gets better every time though. I got some pics. I am not happy. I am fat and the saddle is too small. It's a 16 and I need at least a 17.5. Oh yeah and I am riding dressage in cowboy boots ****. Here ya go.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> If you miss snoring, you could always remarry..............


remarry? :shock: 

Thats a bit extreme don't you think???


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: that is a fabulous picture!! What fun :loveshower: always wanted to vacation at a Dude ranch, but the $$ scares me off. 

*HP*: The mare (?) is very pretty and has a kind eye. You look very happy and love the cowboy boots for dressage!! 

Could maybe lengthen the stirrups, you look sort of in jumping position & might be easier to sit the canter.

No more dogs right now, I'm not ready and I work too long of hours to train a puppy. I wish I had taped them breathing, would have helped but I will adjust eventually.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Blue, what a neighbour!!! ...carbon monoxide poisoning by putting small critters in opaque (so they don't panic) plastic bags and filling those from the car exhaust is one way the RSPCA and wildlife authorities suggest dealing with emergency euthanasia of smaller animals humanely. Freezing works OK for ectotherms (cold-blooded animals) but I can't imagine it is pleasant; for endotherms (warm-blooded) it causes great distress.
> 
> So, instead of humanely putting the little injured newborns peacefully to sleep, I caused them even more distress?! Oiye! I feel even more horrible now. I hope this never happens again cuz I'm not cut out to be killing defenseless critters if I'm not going to eat them.


oh Blue, don't be so hard on yourself. Much safer to put them in the freezer than to risk harming yourself with carbon monoxide! What you did was a very good solution. Has to be much better than being torn apart by a over-excited dog like what happened to the siblings, and that is natures way. 

Breeders do this all the time with newborn pups that are not right. No way am I going risk harm to myself by getting so close to car exhaust.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, very kind words. I'm sure I'll get over it somewhere around the time you adjust to sleeping "alone". :sad:

*Happy*, You look so happy!


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Hi all!
> 
> While I was mowing I noticed Patch and the 2 shepherds frantically messing around with something at the base of a young pine tree. Thinking it was a toad I shooed them all away to investigate. Patch grabbed ahold of something and ran. I got him to drop it. I went to get it and it was a little newborn rabbit! O my! A silly cottontail made her nest under our pine tree. With 4 dogs. Inside our fence. Not smart. I tried to get Patch to stay away, but these JRT's are bred to hunt rodents and there just was no getting him to leave it alone.
> 
> I put all the dogs in the house while I finished mowing, but when I let them out Patch remembered exactly where he was last and went right for it. I'm afraid he dug up the entire nest. I found 2 dead ones and 2 still squirming ones. Barely. So sad. I did what I thought was the humane thing to do, but let me ask you what would you all have done?
> 
> It's hard to be mad at the dog for doing "his job". That's what he's bred for and as he sees it, he was right. ((Sigh)). So, seriously. I'm interested in what should I have done?


 So sad. There is no easy way to do what you did. I too have had to put an injured baby critter to sleep. It was may years ago but I still feel so bad but I know it was the right thing to do.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, very kind words. I'm sure I'll get over it somewhere around the time you adjust to sleeping "alone". :sad:


:hug:

I'm really not sleeping alone...see?


----------



## Roadyy

HP, you look like you are enjoying yourself and the horse does have a kind look to her demeanor. Hope it continues to get better.


AA, I could always send you recordings of DW snoring. I am told I do, but have not heard it therefor is not true.

Blue, If not for your experience and sharing it with us there might have been more suffering for others without Sue's information. What those may have suffered through could be the thing that saves many others from the same fate. 

I would think that a noble death for the critters.


----------



## Twalker

Ok, don't know if I got everything read or not. I tried my best.

Last night I rode out in the outside arena. They have poles and barrels set up. One of the lesson girls was practicing the poles with the trainer. The trainer turned to me and asked it I wanted to do it. This was me :cowboy:Hah. Very slow, a little trot and it was fun. Then she asked me if I would like to ride in the show on Saturday. I told her that maybe after many, many practices and lessons, I might at some point :icon_rolleyes:. She had taken a video and posted it on Facebook. OMG! I looked like a goof but it was so much fun. And no.......I'm not going to post it here.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> remarry? :shock:
> 
> Thats a bit extreme don't you think???


You may be right. lol!

I found an alternative:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> You may be right. lol!
> 
> I found an alternative:
> 
> 
> 12 HOURS OF SNORING THE SEQUEL - YouTube


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thanks Celeste, I think I'll go take a nap...zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> You may be right. lol!
> 
> I found an alternative:
> 
> 
> 12 HOURS OF SNORING THE SEQUEL - YouTube


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio said:


> How often do your wash your horse blankets and saddle blankets?
> 
> How do you wash them?
> 
> How do you / do you repair them?


Big blankets generally get washed at the end of the season.. I am lucky that we intentionally bought a _huge_ washer so they fit in there nicely (*AA*, DH and I got the same odd looks at the store when we shopped for it). I am lucky that DH is horsey too, so no complaints about what is in the washer. If something happens that a blanket get super filthy during the winter, I have been known to hose them off in the garage and then drape the over the big tractor's tires to dry (DH snickers at my very expensive drying rack).

The saddle pads just depend on use.. the "good" pads are generally washed after every ride, but they are only used for competitions so that comes down to maybe once a month. The pads we use for normal riding we try to hose off after each ride.. so I am guessing they might get washed every 6-8 weeks? Love the idea of the pressure washer.. will have to try that next time one is bad enough I would consider tossing it in the washer.

If something needs repair, I try to sweet-talk my MIL into fixing it. However, it seems like if our horses are going to damage something, its damaged beyond repair. So I always have a spare on hand (or two or three.. can we say blanket hoarder :hide.


*Koolio*: Your bareback ride sounds like it was a blast! I keep saying I need to do more of that to work on my legs and seat, but somehow never actually get around to doing it.

*HP*: yay for another interview. will be nice to have some options. and love the lesson photos. who cares what you are wearing as long as you are riding!!

*Rick*: hope your body has recovered from the the abuse.. maybe you know how that poor rental car feels! :rofl:

*Sue*: you aren't allowed to quit. if you can't read everything all the time, that is fine. skim what you can and talk to us about what if going on with you anyway. hope you are feeling better asap.

*corgi*: you are famous!! lovely pic.

*AA*: can you run a fan? not the same as snoring, but its at least something to keep it from being silent. I can understand not being in a rush to get another puppy. i am sure there are rescues near you that would love another good foster home when you are ready. then you can get your fix without a lifelong commitment (and you can foster adult animals who don't mind lazing on the couch while you are at work!).

*Twalker*: no fair not sharing videos!! while some of us are on the book of faces, not everyone is (and not sure if we are even friends on there for me to try to find it). poles are fun, regardless of the speed.. i personally like a good trot. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

I really have read everything, but rather than go back 4-5 pages to "like" I "liked" this page & have these comments:1. I sleep w/no one that snores but do run a fan for the sound. I've woken myself up, caught in mid-snore, but have annoyed no one but myself. 2. I've frozen a couple of little critters whose eyes had already glazed over & the heartbeat was gone. Also fish in extremis (after fully frozen, into the soil of a plant pot they'd go; plants loved it). Blue, don't you dare feel bad. 3. I have to go back & look at Ladona's pic, I missed it.

Met Janice & her 2 other helpers at a nursing home care facility today; 15-20 min from where I live (thought it was a bit farther, but, boom, there I was, 20 min early!). The horses, Spirit & Mimi, were rock stars in behavior. Spirit is a natural Therapy horse. Janice said she's getting even better at it, the more she does these kind of trips. She allowed everyone to pet her, kept an eye on wheelchairs moving up to her from the sides but didn't move a muscle or a hoof.

I handled her today, not Spirit. Let Janice's friend's daughter "A" handle her this time, as she can be a bit of a challenge. But, we were on pavement, not grass, so that was easier on A. Mimi dove her head onto 3 persons' laps; then they told of their horse involvement. One lady hadn't ever been horse involved that anyone knows of; she was far into dementia. Spirit put her head onto that woman's chest & held it there. I thought I was going to cry.

The horse folk comments: 1. (woman) "I used to ride range on cattle, on horseback, all of the time, every day. It was boring, but someone had to do it. I liked the horses 'tho". 2. (woman) "I had five or six of these...it was a long time ago..." 3. (man) "Shoe'd my own horses. (stoke stroke stroke)...soft voice "...shoe'd my own"...).

A few got the brush in hand, a few petted, all had shiny eyes. I was told afterward that a man took the brush onto Spirit's hindquarters (from his wheelchair), his hand on her body as he did so & people (including staff) became alarmed, w/"don't go in back of the horse!" He turned & said "I KNOW what I'm doing! She KNOWS where I am!!"

Very old horse people will die, but remain horse people always, yes?!

Wonderful day & far too short. I could do that every day, all day. (Also learned a bit more from Janice on handling, as she gently coached me a couple of times, & I got Spirit out & in the trailer. First time for that).

My bright green Ride Strong t-shirt got totally initiated today! (I've worn it or the dark green summer session one each time I've been able to go out to Janice's). It already had a little alfalfa-nose smear stain on it, but today, lol:

When A backed Spirit out of the trailer, she let go w/a super dump onto the pavement. When I backed out Mimi, she splatted right into it..AAAHH! Not horribly, just on my arms a bit & speckled my nice clean bright green RS shirt. I said "Janice? (while digging out a kleenex from my pocket), would you mind wiping off my arms?! She did so, of course, as her friend L looked on, trying to not laugh. I looked at L & said "Do I look like s**t?" Both doubled over in laughter; Janice couldn't help herself. She's offended by profanity of any kind, however mild, but managed to choke out "Bad joke! But...appropriate!"

Back in a few, have pictures, don't want this to get eaten. L will post pics on Janice's FB webpage today, she said (btw, still no pics posted there of my day w/the Camp; maybe L will help Janice w/that, fingers crossed...)


----------



## tjtalon

OOps, sorry, before the pics; it was Mimi I practiced w/on trailer out & in, not Spirit..


----------



## tjtalon

Here's my pictures, all 4 at the very end after the residents had gone inside & we let the horses munch on the grass before being loaded: In sequence, me & Mimi (taken by Janice), Janice, A & both horses, Spirit in sweet lawn-grass Heaven, Mimi in same:


----------



## tjtalon

Btw Janice said Mimi needs another 40-50 lbs & she's working on that. Mimi's Arab brain thinks her weight off, I'm thinking. Janice had considered selling her, some months ago, because she's limited as a lesson horse, but she's an awesome therapy horse, so she's not going anywhere.

Yay!!


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> Just popping in real quick to share something I just found. (So quickly that I first typed popping with two "o" instead of two "p"s. )
> 
> Anyway...found this on the website of the ranch we visited back in 2011 up in Montana. It is in an archive of their newsletters. I remember the day like it was yesterday. Those horse were so amazing and the horse I was leasing back home would not cross water tomsave her life, so being able to experience this was just amazing. That is hubby behind me. Not even upset they spelled my name wrong.


Marvellous photo, wow!  Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> Blue, what a neighbour!!! ...carbon monoxide poisoning by putting small critters in opaque (so they don't panic) plastic bags and filling those from the car exhaust is one way the RSPCA and wildlife authorities suggest dealing with emergency euthanasia of smaller animals humanely. Freezing works OK for ectotherms (cold-blooded animals) but I can't imagine it is pleasant; for endotherms (warm-blooded) it causes great distress.
> 
> So, instead of humanely putting the little injured newborns peacefully to sleep, I caused them even more distress?! Oiye! I feel even more horrible now. I hope this never happens again cuz I'm not cut out to be killing defenseless critters if I'm not going to eat them.


You did what you could, and it was almost certainly better than leaving them to die slowly. But I'll give you another "humane" method suggested by experts that makes me shudder: Drowning. :shock: Had a friend who had a pet rat and when it got old and miserable she decided to give that a go. I left the room and tried very hard to think about other stuff. It took her five minutes to do it. :shock: I mean, I kill rats and mice when I have to, but prefer cleanly breaking their necks with a spade, very fast, but surface has to be hard. Celeste's injection is also a good option I think!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Breeders do this all the time with newborn pups that are not right. No way am I going risk harm to myself by getting so close to car exhaust.


You're not supposed to get in the plastic bag with the small animal! :rofl:

You do this outdoors, and close the bag over the exhaust, and do this maybe a minute max (breathing well away from the exhaust, face turned away, your arms have a certain length! ... you can also hold your breath that long easily) and close the bag up like a balloon and walk away with it. The bag is now full of CO and this will do the job. Just have to make sure you scrunch the top up tight so the bag doesn't breathe.

See, not dangerous for the operator at all when done properly!  You'll get far more CO stuck to your haemoglobin when you walk through an underground car park.


PS: I gather you lost your dogs. Sorry. :hug: Never easy. Going to sleep, I sometimes use an i-pod with a podcast set on low volume if I'm distracted. That sends me to sleep within 5min. People talking on low like that.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Well today was supposed to be my day off.. but I wound up spending the morning at work anyway as someone had a sick child. For a change we were only normally booked (as opposed to double or triple booked), so I was actually able to leave at noon when I was supposed to!!

Came rushing home to get George out. Was supposed to meet Gina but she had some last minute issues and couldn't make it. Decided to just run the Sugarloaf loop, as I was looking for a good cardio workout with some climbing. Haven't been on these trails in months.. boy was I in for a surprise.

Started out ok:











And then turned a corner and was faced with this:











And unfortunately it didn't get any better. A few places also had some big trees down which we couldn't find a way around. What was supposed to be a good cardio ride turned into a lot of walking back the way we had come! Finally gave up on the hills and went out into the fields.. which had also not been maintained..










Least there we could follow the faint tracks where someone had been out on an atv.. pretty soon we didn't even have that:










Not even a trace of the path left, and those weeds were taller than George in a lot of places!

A shame nobody had cut this field for hay, as the grass was easily over George's back.. he didn't even have to dip his nose to graze.










DH and I have a lot of trail maintenance to do.. and of course it's supposed to be back onto the 90s and humid this weekend.. can't wait to hike those hills with the chainsaw and weedeater. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Topper

Hi everyone. I am having a great week enjoying my sweet daughter. I am posting a picture of our beautiful Beaches. I will get caught up reading everyone's posts later this evening


----------



## Happy Place

Anita, my stirrups do look a bit short. You know my background is hunters, right? LOL. I did have them a little longer but I kept losing my right stirrup. Maybe now I am stretched long enough to drop them again. It sure is fun. This mare is such a good girl. I am not too big on mares or arabs for that matter, but I would ride this girl anywhere. Hoping Nike is as quiet and fun.


----------



## Remali

Aha! A new over 40 thread, I'm a bit out of the loop, but I popped on here for a bit, plan to try to get on here more often. Had been a bit under the weather, nothing serious, just some usual flare-ups I get, and it causes a lot of fatigue.

Enjoying all of the photos in this new thread, I need to get caught up.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Anita, my stirrups do look a bit short. You know my background is hunters, right? LOL. I did have them a little longer but I kept losing my right stirrup. Maybe now I am stretched long enough to drop them again. It sure is fun. This mare is such a good girl. I am not too big on mares or arabs for that matter, but I would ride this girl anywhere. Hoping Nike is as quiet and fun.


Your arms were great!! Perfect contact with the bit, nice straight line to elbow. Perfect! 

I used to loose my stirrups a lot when I would tense up or try to squeeze my thighs on the saddle. I used to ride Jumpers in my teens after barrel racing got too easy, lol. Never did hunters, there was a lot of politics in that area where I grew up. 

Dressage the heels don't have to be jammed down like when jumping, level is fine. Legs need to be loose and lay smoothly and lightly along the horse's barrel. 

Sorry if that sounded "teacher-like"...:wink:

Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> You're not supposed to get in the plastic bag with the small animal! :rofl:
> 
> You do this outdoors, and close the bag over the exhaust, and do this maybe a minute max (breathing well away from the exhaust, face turned away, your arms have a certain length! ... you can also hold your breath that long easily) and close the bag up like a balloon and walk away with it. The bag is now full of CO and this will do the job. Just have to make sure you scrunch the top up tight so the bag doesn't breathe.
> 
> See, not dangerous for the operator at all when done properly!  You'll get far more CO stuck to your haemoglobin when you walk through an underground car park.
> 
> 
> PS: I gather you lost your dogs. Sorry. :hug: Never easy. Going to sleep, I sometimes use an i-pod with a podcast set on low volume if I'm distracted. That sends me to sleep within 5min. People talking on low like that.


Thank you for the kind words. Yes, had to lay my Boxers to rest last Tuesday. Won't bore you with the details. I think most of the folks on here are probably getting tired of me whining & moaning about it. 

You make the process with the exhaust pipe sound so easy, and yes my arms should be long enough to keep me well out of danger. 

Unfortunately after many years of having to deal with myself, I have a pretty good idea of how this would actually go...

1) find dying/weak/injured critter. 
2) cry
3) try rescue breathing, stitching, feeding whatever the issue
4) realize there is no hope and the vet is closed
5) remember what Sue said to do
6) cry
7) go get bag and stick critter in bag. 
8) turn on car
9) run around to back of car
10) reach for exhaust pipe
11) burn hand
12) drop bag with critter in it
13) run for house while staring at burnt hand
14) trip over sidewalk and scrape other hand and both knees
15) hobble up to door, realize door is locked
16) return to car, realize car door is locked
17) hunt for phone, realize phone is in car
18) go to neighbors house and beg for help
19) remember critter and run back to car
20) find critter expired in bag, cry 
21) be thankful car didn't roll into street
22) try to explain to ER staff why I was gassing a mouse with my car. :icon_rolleyes:

Now do you see why I don't dare try your method?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Wonderful horse day!! So fabulous that you are helping Janice do all these special outings! 

Nursing home residents LOVE visits from animals. It is amazing how they love touching and stroking the animals, and horses must have been extra exciting. You have made many people very happy & learning a lot at the same time.

:mylittlepony: Horses love these outings too where they get to be loved on and no real work. Very good day for everyone, except maybe your shirt:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue, how is everything? Kids ok? What about those extra horses and the donkey?


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Unfortunately after many years of having to deal with myself, I have a pretty good idea of how this would actually go...
> 
> 1) find dying/weak/injured critter.
> 2) cry
> 3) try rescue breathing, stitching, feeding whatever the issue
> 4) realize there is no hope and the vet is closed
> 5) remember what Sue said to do
> 6) cry
> 7) go get bag and stick critter in bag.
> 8) turn on car
> 9) run around to back of car
> 10) reach for exhaust pipe
> 11) burn hand
> 12) drop bag with critter in it
> 13) run for house while staring at burnt hand
> 14) trip over sidewalk and scrape other hand and both knees
> 15) hobble up to door, realize door is locked
> 16) return to car, realize car door is locked
> 17) hunt for phone, realize phone is in car
> 18) go to neighbors house and beg for help
> 19) remember critter and run back to car
> 20) find critter expired in bag, cry
> 21) be thankful car didn't roll into street
> 22) try to explain to ER staff why I was gassing a mouse with my car. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Now do you see why I don't dare try your method?


:rofl: You are so good at writing humorous self-satire! 

Hey, aren't you a nurse? And aren't you a bit indurated to gory stuff as a consequence?

Or is is easier when it's people? (Because animals are certainly cuter, I'll give you that, even the official vermin!)

Seriously for a moment: I have to go on this kind of autopilot to do something like that. I actually shut down a part of my brain, I think - and focus 100% on the mechanics of ending suffering as fast and cleanly as I can. It's afterwards that all the emotional stuff catches up with me.

The very worst was when I had to go get the neighbour to shoot my mare. Autopilot and with endless technicolour recall footage that haunted me for months. I am learning to shut it down, replace it with memories of the many happy years which were so much longer than the final day.

I can't understand people who kill things for fun. I only do it to end suffering or because I have to eat. Man, did you hear about that Western bozo who paid big bucks to shoot a lion with a bow and arrow in Zimbabwe recently? What's wrong with these people??? :evil:

Sorry again about your dogs.  Take good care.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone - wow, I started on page 33 to try and catch-up (13 pages later), I think I am pretty current with what has been going on with everyone.
I won't even try to comment on all that I read - but I LOVE everyone's pictures and posts. 

CELESTE - the wedding pictures were beautiful. Congratulations to your family. And, I have to ask - Lethal Injection????? What did you give the little thing?

PHANTOM - a belated Happy Birthday to you

JKISS03 - Hello and Welcome, beautiful horses

SUEC - please don't leave us, your posts are so beautifully written, I love reading all that you write and share. It's hard, I feel bad too, that I am not a consistent contributor. But, can you maybe try to be a "part-timer" (I know, you said that goes against your personal norm) - but hearing from you now and then would be lovely.

Good evening all, it's nice to be caught up. Educators, I too, am headed back to work next week. Our first official day is Wednesday, but even with starting before Labor Day we go well into June, what's up with that ????? 

TTYS


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, What a wonderful thing you and Janice do. I love hearing how peaceful the horses are around the elderly folks.

*Phantom*, Wow! I've seen a couple of our trails get overgrown, but its not that thick here. Stickery, but usually you can at least see the remnants of a trail. Lovely terrain tho.

*Remali*, nice to hear from you. Hope you're feeling better.

*Anita*, :rofl::rofl: I can almost picture it! And love that picture of the pup in your bed!

*Twalker*, glad you got to try your hand at the poles. Something I'd like to try someday.

Got home late from work. Tired. 'night all!


----------



## Roadyy

AA, I actually have been around you in person so am able to picture all your process unfold in real time. How did the horse visit go?

Remali, welcome back and hope your ailments are recovered from quickly. You were missed and mentioned while away.

Blue, hope you get some rest and see you back in here soon.


Dawn, sorry you didn't get to enjoy a good cardio ride with George and hope the humidity stays low while you are out clearing. Is the grass to high now to cut for hay? What is too tall to cut for hay?

TJ, great pics and thing you, A and Janice did for the therapy session. I know she does it regularly, but you have helped twice now and sounds like you enjoyed it as much as the residents. Yes, I agree, the true horseperson is a lifer even when the brain doesn't always keep up. 

I hauled a roll of hay out to the boys and while cleaning and refilling the trough Little Man decided he has not played with me in too long. Every time I would lean over to scrub the inside of the tub he would come over and nudge me in the butt to knock me over onto my knees into the mud then jump back over to his bowl of feed. I turn and skeet him with the water hose and he would shake his head up and down. Did this about 7 or 8 times. Then when I was filling the trough he walks over all nonchalantly and stands beside me taking a sip of the fresh water then sniff my shirt before releasing the mouth full of water he had not swallowed all down my chest. So I then hosed him down neck to tail as he trotted away just to come back over again for another sip, but I was finally on to his game and skeeted him before he got to me with the spit. I had a smile on all the way home.

I have been keeping a close eye on the weather as it keeps getting whishy washy about tonight and the morning rain. One hour its down to 20% chance the next there is 60% chance, so I decided to forego the night ride I was invited on tonight and hope for a clear morning ride tomorrow.


Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

Took 2 days but Google finally delivered my pictures to Gmail.

Here is the damage from backing into the barn by DW. 











Here are the pics of the Hot Wheels car we got from the rental while car is in the shop.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning all...welcome back, Remali, hope you're feeling better.

Finally got more caught up, went & found the pictures I'd missed. Phantom, that's one big sea of grass. HP, you look so happy! Need to steal you for a lesson on keeping my hands down & my arms soft & relaxed. Ladona, beautiful pic! What a huge grin on yr face!

AA, your scenario saga is hilarious!

Rick, hope you get your ride in the morning. Little Man has quite the sense of humor, huh?! (Sorry about the car mishap. That little rental sure is...yellow...!)

Blue & everyone, rest up..then keep on truckin'. Me too.

Later then...


----------



## greentree

Roadyy said:


> Took 2 days but Google finally delivered my pictures to Gmail.
> 
> Here is the damage from backing into the barn by DW.
> 
> View attachment 681706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics of the Hot Wheels car we got from the rental while car is in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 681714
> 
> 
> View attachment 681722
> 
> 
> View attachment 681730
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 681738
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Does that Fiat have a back up camera? The Toyota that we are in does, and now I look at my radio in my truck to back up!!!! I can probably destroy an entire shopping mall with it!
> 
> Get one of those back up cameras for DW for Christmas. Or, a Fiat!
> 
> Yahoo has YET to deliver my messages, Roadyy. So, no pictures of Alaska, no foaling thread....she is getting really close(duh), so I will take the baby pictures with my ipad.
> 
> PH, my trails look like that, too!! The tractor has been hooked up to hay equipment not the shredder. The other day when I rode up there, I got chiggers! I was wearing muck boots and breeches....scratch, scratch....
> 
> AA, the hay is whatever grows here in southern KY when you don't do anything to the area for a long time. We cut it last year in September. There are a few sticks in it.....smells good though, and The horses are eating it. ( mine are not picky though, they KNOW better)


----------



## Roadyy

No back up camera. I never figured on Rental companies spending the extra for that kind of feature.

She drives a school bus for a living and has never hit anything with it so maybe I should buy her an RV to drive. Then we can use it for vacation too. lol Seems more practical than a back up camera, right?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Borrowed a 16' trailer from A and S, and went to get the hay. Those guys have loading a 16' trailer down to an art. It was late when I got home, so I just parked the trailer in the barn. Beautiful hay! Having hay in the barn always lowers anx level. Boy, I sure dread dislodging the top bales. Hay guy suggested using 2 x 4 rather than climbing up on top. I may use my 3 step mounting block for alittle extra height, and since I will be aloft some I am using my riding helmet. I will be in the barn so passerbys will not see. This will be a 2 or 3 day ordeal. Have to pace myself. 

I may try adding beet pulp to Peaches diet for ruffage because the hay is very fine bamuda sp grass. Already got her on the safechoice original. Wow, she is filling out beautifully. I have never had a golden palomino before. She is totally eye-candy. She is my 4 legged golden girl. A and S are coming to camp in their horse trailer LQ within next couple of weeks. Sunday they are coming over early and we are going to work with Peaches. I am going to get comfy getting on and off of her, and riding around the place. When they come to camp, then some short trail rides. I really want to be able to get on Peaches by myself and ride around here. It is also nice having human contact. I think I have found friends that really understand me and will work thru things with me. We all three are just simple country folks. Our riding skills are not polished, but the love of horses is there. 

I know you guys have been thru this with me before, I hope it is not wearing on ya. I am really trying to make sure this time and do things right. S and I were talking yesterday and I point blank asked her if she would sell Peaches. She told me that if I could become confident with her she would. They really love Peaches especially A and they would only sell her to me if the situation was right. Peaches may be the one. Oh, I hope so. I am feeling so much better now and getting back on track. I know I can do this.

My post has been a bit selfcentered, but just needed to talk. I am finishing my coffee and going to feed a bit late, but want to get fully awake before tackling the hay. 

Hope everyone has a nice day.

God bless and keep. He has helped me turn another corner. I realize that God has stuck with me thru everything. Even when I make serious wrong turns. I am so grateful to Him. It really feels good being back on track.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:

Off to camp in a few.
Much prep for tomorrow and obstacles to set up this evening.
Will get pics of obstacles and such from the event.

We brought a new one this year.
Looks like a Flintstone's car with barrels as wheels.
Objective is to push with horses chest.
I think it is really neat, large moving obstacle! 

As NM would say "Ride Strong"


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - you have such a great sense of humour. I can imagine your DW's face if you brought her home an RV to drive. :lol:

TJ - it looks like you, the horses and the residents all had a great therapy day! I love the pictures! I am so glad that see you are getting some horse time in.

Happy - I'm so happy you are enjoying your lessons. It is like riding a bike, in that you never forget. Each lesson you will feel stronger and more confident. Stirrups do look a tad too short, but you will lengthen them as you build a stronger core and more confidence. With dressage, I always think of riding with a long thigh and getting my knees under me to get the right positions. The heels will look after themselves. Do you still have your own saddle? Can you use it on the lesson horse?

Blue - I hope all is going better. I am sorry about the bunnies. You did what you had to do. Now try the focus on the happy things. What ever happened to the horses and donkey your daughter found?

Welcome back to those who have found us again, Remali, Topper, etc.!

I picked up another load of hay last night (nearly 40 bales) right out of a friends field. Nice, freshly baled grass hay with no rain. I didn't need more, but this gives me a cushion in case next year is bad too and I had some space in my sheds. It started to rain on the way home so I parked the truck and trailer in the barn for the night. This morning I have to get busy stacking in the sheds before the farrier comes to do pedis all around (not me). My workout for the day...

DH is now in Toronto and rides today in competition for a BMW GS Trophy spot on Team Canada. It is a pretty big deal as if he makes the finals tomorrow, he will be riding in front of a crowd of 130,000 or so people. He is trying to stay focussed and enjoy this weekends ride as his prize for winning in the west. If he gets a spot on Team Canada, he goes to compete internationally in Malaysia next year.

DD is going camping with friends so it will be a quiet weekend with my son and the critters. Tomorrow is supposed to rain all day, so I plan to make some chokecherry jelly out of the fresh chokecherries I picked earlier in the week. If Sunday is decent, I have tentative plans for a trail ride.

I hope everyone has a great day. It's FRIDAY!!


----------



## Celeste

Topper said:


> CELESTE - the wedding pictures were beautiful. Congratulations to your family. And, I have to ask - Lethal Injection????? What did you give the little thing?


Standard veterinary euthanasia solution. I am a veterinarian and at the time I was practicing full time. For the time being, I am just teaching college. 

I actually have been talking with a veterinary practice and I may start practicing part time in addition to my full time job. Kinda crazy, but it will make my salary look much nicer. It just depends on if they make the offer lucrative enough. I can sit around looking at horse forum and be broke so there is no need to work harder if they don't make the offer pretty good.

By the way, you have to document how you use every drop of that stuff in case you get an unexpected call from a DEA officer. I wonder what they would have said if they had looked at that log entry. 
(1/2 cc -- mouse)


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - it sounds like you have made friends that are truly friends and care for your well-being. Enjoy the time you have to spend with them and getting to know Peaches and don't rush things. It doesn't sound like she is going anywhere so just enjoy and don't worry about whether she is "the one" or not. If she is, it will just happen. It sounds like it is not just the horse that is working well for your, but the whole package, with good friends too. I'm glad to see you so positive. Enjoy!!

Be careful unloading and stacking your hay. Is there someone who can help you, even if you pay them? I refuse to lift or pull bales by myself to or from a stack higher than I am tall. I always make sure I have someone else there just in case...


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, you make a great point about the motorhome. I may have taken it a bit towards the selfish side for thinking of double use of her ride to and fro work. I have seen several used school buses for sale on the local Craigslist so I think that may be the better choice for her to drive back and forth to work. You don't think it will be odd to drive a school bus to work to drive another school bus to transport kids,,,,do you? I mean she has proven a better driver in one of them than a conventional car.


----------



## Blue

Morning all.

Update on the found horses. Owner came and got them that night while son and DIL were out to dinner with her family. Didn't even leave a note of thanks.

Things regarding my special needs son are calming on one side and intensifying on the other. Go figure. We finally have him placed in a much better home with more counseling and support services. Adult Protective Services has begun an investigation into the old caretakers and I will be filing a police report today. Don't know if that will go anywhere but these people are wrong and certain events need to be documented. They are still responsible for several other people and have control of their money and benefits. Some of these people do not have family to watch out for them.

Stress level a little high.

When I stack hay, I kinda make "stairs" out of the bales and then can roll bales up the "stairs" and go higher. Unfortunately I have dogs that try to help. 

*Celeste*, when you said you were a veterinarian, I actually wondered immediately how you put your little critter in your log book! It would be almost worth it to see an agent's face when reading it right? Almost.

I forget what else I wanted to post about now! Ugh! I've been reading and enjoying everybody though.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> DH is now in Toronto and rides today in competition for a BMW GS Trophy spot on Team Canada. It is a pretty big deal as if he makes the finals tomorrow, he will be riding in front of a crowd of 130,000 or so people. He is trying to stay focussed and enjoy this weekends ride as his prize for winning in the west. If he gets a spot on Team Canada, he goes to compete internationally in Malaysia next year.
> 
> !


WOW!! That is a really big deal!! Good luck to your DH!! Would be fabulous to get a spot on Team Canada!! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: I am so glad to hear your DS is in a good place and getting treatment. Sorry you are still having to deal with the other place, they are scum for treating the ones they are supposed to be helping so badly. 

*Roadyy*: The horse I am not sure of, he is a bit nervy, not sure if DD can ride him safely. Plus he and Chivas may make each other more jumpy.

We may do it on a trial basis, but waiting right now to see what happens with another horse. 

Don't know about the bus idea...

I think someone told Little Man about Reba, might be why he was trying to dunk you. 

Enjoy your ride tomorrow, is DD coming? 

*MR*: Hope your ride is Bee Free this weekend! 

*PH13*: that is some long grass! Don't think I've ever seen any that high! George doesn't seem too upset he got to nibble as he walked along instead of getting a cardio workout. 

*Celeste*: I have never heard of "part-time" and "vet" in the same sentence before! I hope that works out for you, would be nice to have a little extra $$ in case some new little grandbabies start coming :wink:

*Sue*: yes I am a nurse, but I'm not a vet or a mechanic! 

*Greentree*: my pictures won't send by e-mail from my phone if the settings on the phone have Wi-Fi on. Try turning off Wi-Fi and see if they go through. 

We must have pictures of Alaska! i have been waiting nearly a year to see that bun in her oven:wink:

Still praying she has a spotted colt:loveshower:

Gotta run, :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

The task........

And the reason....


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

So proud for your DH. Please keep us posted on his progress. Wow, what an exciting group here. Never a dull moment.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, best wishes for your DH to make the team. 


Celeste, good luck on the vet side money. I agree with the others that it would be a smile or smirk as it was read. lol


Blue, I hope the proper reaction to the caregivers action is taken and those responsible are held accountable. Very glad this new place is creating improvement with your son this quickly. 



Ellen, she is looking great and good looking hay.



AA, not a good idea getting Chivas any more spooked than he already is on the trail. I will keep a look out down this way for a good horse for her. I always enjoy excuses to have ya'll come visit. This time we go ride the trails and no competition.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> I
> *Celeste*: I have never heard of "part-time" and "vet" in the same sentence before! I hope that works out for you, would be nice to have a little extra $$ in case some new little grandbabies start coming :wink:


 That is why I have an interest in a cooperate practice. The small time practices end up taking up 80 hours a week. That is why I took the college job.




AnitaAnne said:


> *Sue*: yes I am a nurse, but I'm not a vet or a mechanic!


Actually, nurses are expected to be doctors, vets, mechanics, counselors, as well as magicians. Yours is a difficult job.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Standard veterinary euthanasia solution. I am a veterinarian and at the time I was practicing full time. For the time being, I am just teaching college.
> 
> I actually have been talking with a veterinary practice and I may start practicing part time in addition to my full time job. Kinda crazy, but it will make my salary look much nicer. It just depends on if they make the offer lucrative enough. I can sit around looking at horse forum and be broke so there is no need to work harder if they don't make the offer pretty good.
> 
> By the way, you have to document how you use every drop of that stuff in case you get an unexpected call from a DEA officer. I wonder what they would have said if they had looked at that log entry.
> (1/2 cc -- mouse)


Celeste 

Wonderful idea. You get the best of both worlds. Teaching and hands on. I really hope it works out. And....ah:wink:..yeah,.......I ah..... had ........to ... ah put a .....mouse down:icon_rolleyes: Yeah, that's it:wink: :shrug::think::rofl:


----------



## Happy Place

AA. Your description of the euthanasia by car was hilarious! I could picture it like a cartoon!

DH has been the one to dispatch hens. I can't do it. On the other hand, I have to be the one to take dogs in to put down. He can't bear it.

Koolio- Yay for your DH. That is something! And no, I don't have a dressage saddle. I only have a western endurance saddle but it's too wide for her horses or Nike. I'll have to find something, just don't know what I want and don't want another saddle that may not fit my next horse. I may find a used wintec with adjustable gullet. That may be the logical choice.

Ellen beautiful horse and a huge load of hay!! Be careful.

Roadyy- I see your horses have the same sense of humor you have!

My interview went well. They have one more on Monday then the principal will interview the top 2. We shall see.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Tracey, you make a great point about the motorhome. I may have taken it a bit towards the selfish side for thinking of double use of her ride to and fro work. I have seen several used school buses for sale on the local Craigslist so I think that may be the better choice for her to drive back and forth to work. You don't think it will be odd to drive a school bus to work to drive another school bus to transport kids,,,,do you? I mean she has proven a better driver in one of them than a conventional car.


I've seen several school buses converted to rather nice RVs, including shower/bathroom/kitchen/sleep & dining places. Best of both worlds, eh? HAH...


----------



## ellen hays

*Yeah Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!:dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::clap::clap::thumbsup: Now I am:beatup: and, very soon *:smileynotebook: Scratchy hay must get it off.


----------



## Eole

I'M ON VACATION!!! :happydance:





DH just invited me to dine out, have a great week end everyone, I'll catch up later. :loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Is the grass to high now to cut for hay? What is too tall to cut for hay?


At this point its not a question of being too tall as much as being overly mature, meaning its not really good for horses any more. Some people intentionally want overly mature hay for super easy keepers, but generally its fed to cows.. meaning depending on the market, the farmer would actually lose money by the time they were done preparing it.

This particular property was farmed about 15 years ago, but has been left to go wild since. Its actually in a program to keep it "wild space" so the owner will go in and mow it down once a season.. with how much rain we have had this year, its been a banner growing season, thus everything being so crazy tall. Unfortunately, the weeds (and briars!) have liked it just as much as the grass, which is going to make trail maintenance unpleasant in places.


*ellen*: glad to hear you have your hay! please be careful getting the top bales down. if you have some extra twine, you can try a trick I saw once.. person had used a ladder to access the top bales and tied a few lengths of twine to the string on the far side of the bale. then she could stand well away from the pile and yank on the string, bringing the bale down without having to stand under it! i thought that was a brilliant idea.

*MR*: have a great weekend! look forward to camping commentary

*Koolio*: always nice to have a hay buffer. best of luck to your DH, how exciting!!

*Celeste*: depending on the DEA inspector, they just laugh at you. the arab farm i worked at a million years ago was picked for a spot check and our farm vet had used some fatal plus to euth a hit-by-car opossum.. it had been logged appropriately, but boy did that inspector (a man) laugh.. he said only a farm full of women would have euthanized vermin (versus just shooting it). :icon_rolleyes:

*Blue*: sorry to hear about having to get Adult protective services involved, but very glad you found better arrangements for you son, and that you didn't just turn a blind eye to the issue, leaving others to suffer.

*Eole*:  enjoy every minute of your vaca


----------



## Koolio

Whew! Busy day!!

I got my hay bales stacked and secured in the shed early this morning after walking the dogs and before the farrier came and trimmed everybody. Somewhere in between I picked a quart of wild strawberries from our property. I drove DS into town to get together with his friends and then started cooking! This afternoon, I grated zucchini from the garden (does anybody want any? LOL!) and made zucchini chocolate cake. After that I made chokecherry jelly and syrup from some wild choke cherries I picked. It is still cooling, so I'm not sure how it turned out, but it looks like what my grandma makes. DD is off on a camping trip and DS is still at his friends house so I have the house to myself. Woo how! I think I'll have a nap!

Hopefully I'll get out trail riding tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## chl1234

Wow! Everyone has so much going on, I'm not even going to try to reply. Have got a good laugh from some things, others--you are in my thoughts and prayers, happy for those who are doing well/got hay, etc.

I have survived (barely) the first week of school. Good thing it was only two days with students.

I am usually a very good problem-solver, but right now I have a problem that may be beyond my skills -- I have been instructed to have a seating chart for every class by Monday (and I much prefer a seating chart because it keeps things in the room more orderly). However, my 3rd period class is causing some headaches. I have 26 seats. And the principal has scheduled 34 students in my room. Some are part-time (only come in 1-2 days/week) to accommodate work schedules or children, but cannot double up on seats because they are not restricted to a specific day. 

On the horse front this was a good week. Finally found a good _local_ farrier who was also _VERY_ good with my horses. I told him that if all he did with the two mares was get them to calm down with a stranger, I would be happy. He not only got them calm, he got all four hooves on both trimmed. Only drawback is he probably won't be around long--he's a student at the local Jr. college in a pre-vet program.

Tomorrow driving for another tour of Mt. Graham International Observatory. Should be fun.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Glad that hay thing is out of the way. Wow, can't believe I unloaded and stacked 105 bales in one day. Was tired after the fact tho. My little dog, Reggie, has allergies and was itching really bad so I went down the hill and got him a refill of medicine. On the way home I splurged and got some comfort food for me. Peanut butter fudge milkshake, large order of tator tots, and double bacon cheeseburger. Don't usually go that route, but sure enjoyed. When I got home I went out to let the girls out to forage for bugs and such. Peaches was standing at the fence looking at me. I went and got her a fleck of hay. She dove into it like I did the tots and cheeseburger. Was tired, but a good tired. There is just something about having the hay in the barn that sets a person at ease. Later on, put everyone to bed as well as myself, and that is all I remember. 

Koolio The chocolate cake sounds delicious. You are being so industrious. The chokeberry jelly and syrup sound wonderful. Hope you got a good nap. Hope you get in a good ride as well.:thumbsup:

Thanks HP. So glad to have the hay unloaded. As for Peaches, she has features like her daddy. He is a handsome one. Every baby from him has so much good sense. Looks and brains, what a combo.

Rick On the school bus issue, I agree with TJ in that they do convert to nice camping vehicles. It would be a train, but you would have a decent amount of horse power and could use it to pull your trailer. Think of the abundance of space. Talking about having all the comforts of home. Wouldn't be any different than a class A motorhome pulling a trailer. As handy as you are, fixing the bus up would be a breeze. Just a thought.:wink:

Natalie Hope you and your DH had a wonderful dinner. Love the snip from City Slickers. Please avoid roping run-away black angus cows. Relax!

PH13 Thank you for the top bale removal trick. That is the scariest part. Any trick I can use to get them off will be kept and used. The rest of the task is just hard labor.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I am going to get my house straightened up today. Tomorrow, my heart is set on working with Peaches. I am really looking forward to it. 

God bless and keep.


----------



## SueC

Hello all, something about to go in my journal, for your amusement (I hope ;-)):

*Spring Oddities in Einsbach*

_This is the next instalment of our early horse-riding experiences in Europe._
_http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/trotters-arabians-donkeys-other-people-479466/page26/_

The snow-melt brought with it the moulting of thick winter coats. Instead of grooming our horses in cross-ties in the barn, we now brought them out to the tie rails and curried out swathes of hair while the spring sunshine was enjoyed by two-legged and four-legged participants alike. It was a good workout for us, and the horses stretched their necks up high and wiggled their top lips with pleasure. One of the ladies had a drum vacuum cleaner with a long hose and a horse grooming attachment, with which she beleaguered her unimpressed horses. The rest of the barn were traditionalists and believed in good old elbow grease, oval rubber curry combs with concentric rows of crenellations, and soft body brushes for making their horses shine and giving them a good massage at the same time. In Germany, the work ethic was such that attempts to mechanise a time-honoured thing like the systematic hand grooming of horses was seen by the majority as laziness and accepting second-best – and in truth, no mechanised system of horse grooming I've seen comes anywhere near what a skilled person can do manually with the traditional tools.

The vacuum-cleaner lady was viewed with some amusement anyway, since she had poor arena skills, more from lack of serious application than ineptitude, and heaved her bulk ignominiously into a huge, sofa-like Western saddle that took up the entire back of her smallish, dainty Arabian horse. The profuse horn reaching vertically into the air at the front of the saddle was clung on to almost constantly, so that until I met skilled Western riders years later, I actually thought that was its primary intended function. The frilled leather garb in which she and her husband rode, and the flapping cowboy hats, were such anachronisms in rural 1980s Bavaria that they might as well have dressed as American Indians complete with feather head-dresses to go riding. They were not Americans, they were Germans with the broadest rural Bavarian accents, and the effect was so improbable it was jaw-dropping. Imagine an American citizen in Texas riding around dressed in traditional Bavarian knickerbocker-style _Lederhosen_, suspenders with carved _Edelweiss_ motifs, knee socks, woolen _Trachtenjacken_, and a little Bavarian hat complete with its decorative _Gamsbart _(goat's beard), while drawling “Howdy, pardner!” – and you may begin to grasp the breathtaking cognitive dissonance thus produced. All perfectly good in their home environments, of course...


_More next time! Meanwhile, please enjoy these images of Bavarian culture._









Horse riders in traditional Bavarian dress. Note that people did not ride their horses like that in agistment centres - this was for traditional festivals or remote rural villages! Also noteworthy are the lovingly crafted traditional bridles and breastplates - not to mention the intricate braiding and decorating of the manes.











Traditional Bavarian bareback ox-racing! Quite a skilled and serious thing.









More from the Annual Bavarian Ox-Racing Championships! These guys have serious style!


----------



## SueC

Disappearing photos!

The direct link to the article may allow you to view the best image I found:

Riders in traditional Bavarian dresses sit on their horses as they... News Photo | Getty Images

Here are some more photos:
























































It's still only showing some of the photos I am trying to post, so here is a _Gamsbart_:


----------



## VickiRose

Hello all!

Busy lot aren't you?

Ellen and Koolio, happy the hay is stacked. And Peaches is gorgeous!

Sue, interesting pics

Roaddy, the yellow car looks like a Lego car! 

I had a busy day too. Beautiful spring weather. DS had football in the neighbouring town, his whole team wore black arm bands in honour of my mum, who was a frequent spectator and supporter. My dad came to watch, which was nice.

Then we went home and got the herd of cows into the stockyard to mark the last few calves. Got my exercise running after misbehaving cows! 

Gave the horses a good brush down as they're moulting like mad now! Then did a heap of cleaning. Only five days until I go on holiday! Yay! Heaps to do though, I'm one of these people that can't go away for a few days unless the house and yard are clean, and I've got to get all the pets organised. DH parents live on the farm and will care for the pets, but they are not young and not very spry, so we try to keep it simple. Need to wean the lamb off his bottle before we go, get the cats used to outdoor life full time, trim the horses feet.... Rose is getting very chubby, need to get her in a smaller paddock or get her a muzzle as soon as we get back.


----------



## Celeste

chl1234 said:


> I am usually a very good problem-solver, but right now I have a problem that may be beyond my skills -- I have been instructed to have a seating chart for every class by Monday (and I much prefer a seating chart because it keeps things in the room more orderly). However, my 3rd period class is causing some headaches. I have 26 seats. And the principal has scheduled 34 students in my room. Some are part-time (only come in 1-2 days/week) to accommodate work schedules or children, but cannot double up on seats because they are not restricted to a specific day.


 The only solution is to just decide which children are the naughty ones and plan to have them standing in the corners. My first grade teacher used to draw circles with chalk for our noses to go in.........

On second thought, you will need still about 3 more corners to have room for all the children......................


----------



## Happy Place

Too hot to ride. A pedi and an ice cream are in order


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place said:


> Too hot to ride. A pedi and an ice cream are in order


Too bad... It's too cold and rainy to ride here. Hot chocolate and a slice of chocolate zucchini cake with a good book in front of the fire are what's on the menu here.

Enjoy your day!!

DH didn't make the team for Malaysia, but had a great weekend. Only one other rider was his age with all the others being 10-15 years younger. I'm glad he had fun and didn't get hurt and somewhat relieved he's not on the national team. I'm not sure guys his age be doing what they do on motorcycles. 

Question for any grandparents on the thread... How often do you talk to and keep in touch with your grandkids? I've always been very close with my grandparents and still call my grandma every week. I never miss a birthday, anniversary or other occasion. My parents rarely talk to my kids but spend a ton of time with my sisters kids. They will spend more time conversing with my nieces over the phone when they are here visiting than they do with my kids when they are right there. I'm not sure if I have unrealistic expectations or if I need to bring it up with them. They didn't get in touch with my son on his birthday last week. They did send a card which just came in the mail today. He's 15, just got his learners license and I think a little hurt...
Am I being unreasonable to be concerned?


----------



## Koolio

Chl1234 - I've been in your situation before. Assign the regulars seats and have the rest go to the office to ask for an extra chair when they come. This will help the admin understand that thirty something bodies don't fit in 28 desks and help them track when it is a problem. You may also want to check on the local fire codes as overpopulating a classroom with extra desks and chairs poses a risk for everyone.

Another solution might be to see if you can book another room or the library on days when everyone shows up. The kids will enjoy the change in scenery and it might give you some extra breathing room.

I've had many classes in the past that were well beyond capacity. It is a tough fight, especially when attendance is poor as the classroom doesn't ever seem to exceed capacity, except when it is. Those days seem sporadic enough that admin is willing to leave it as they think it's only once in a small while, if ever. I also taught HS sciences and overloaded labs are a major safety issue. They won't let 20 kids go golfing without an extra supervisor but they will let 35 kids go into a lab with Bunsen burners and one teacher. To make our point, our department started to split the labwork into two days and ask an admin to come in and take half the class in the classroom or the library while we took the other half to the lab. Since it was over two days, we needed a two day commitment from the admin team. Class sizes were reduced very quickly after that.


----------



## Happy Place

Has anyone ever ridden in a collegiate marathon? I found one on craigslist for $150 including stirrups, leathers, pad, cover and girth. It's old and very used but still has life. tree and billets are in good shape. It's a "regular" gullet. The owner said she used it on a mid width arab mare".

My only saddle doesn't fit Nike. I don't want to but a bunch of saddles, and can't really. I'm also considering a wintec so that I can change the gullet as Nike regains his topline, or a get a different horse, whichever. Does the Wintec sound like a better option?


----------



## InStable

*Barn Question - For Mature Boarders*

If you board at a facility where there are a bunch of young folks but only a few adults, do you feel like you get lost in the crowd? If not, how does your barn make everyone feel included?


----------



## InStable

Happy Place said:


> Has anyone ever ridden in a collegiate marathon? I found one on craigslist for $150 including stirrups, leathers, pad, cover and girth. It's old and very used but still has life. tree and billets are in good shape. It's a "regular" gullet. The owner said she used it on a mid width arab mare".
> 
> My only saddle doesn't fit Nike. I don't want to but a bunch of saddles, and can't really. I'm also considering a wintec so that I can change the gullet as Nike regains his topline, or a get a different horse, whichever. Does the Wintec sound like a better option?


I am a bit sway back, meaning I have a tendency to tilt my pelvis forward. So, the way it is made doesn't make the ride..........comfortable.


----------



## Koolio

HP - an adjustable Wintec should work. They are a nice recreational saddle, comfortable and durable. The synthetic material helps you stick in it as well. Changing the gullet is a pain, but hopefully you will only have to adjust once. My DD has two adjustable Santa Cruz saddles and likes them. They are much easier to adjust than the interchangeable gullets but are heavy and still don't fit as well as a custom fit saddle would. Another option is an adjustable pad with pockets for shims. Both DD and I use them with good success. As long as the saddle isn't too small on the horse, the pad will allow you to customize and adjust the fit. I think mine was just over $100 and had both front and back shims for each side. I still use a regular thin dressage pad underneath so I never wash it.
A Wintec saddle is much less expensive than a new horse...

InStable - I've been at barns with a younger crowd and tended to find find a few of the older gals to ride with. That said, I've also met some lovely young ladies who are refreshing to be around. Horse people love to talk horses no matter what age. Now I keep my horses at home and it is even harder to stay socially connected to other horse people. Perhaps there is a local riding club you could join where yo could participate in some activities and horse related fellowship?


----------



## InStable

Koolio said:


> HP - an adjustable Wintec should work. They are a nice recreational saddle, comfortable and durable. The synthetic material helps you stick in it as well. Changing the gullet is a pain, but hopefully you will only have to adjust once. My DD has two adjustable Santa Cruz saddles and likes them. They are much easier to adjust than the interchangeable gullets but are heavy and still don't fit as well as a custom fit saddle would. Another option is an adjustable pad with pockets for shims. Both DD and I use them with good success. As long as the saddle isn't too small on the horse, the pad will allow you to customize and adjust the fit. I think mine was just over $100 and had both front and back shims for each side. I still use a regular thin dressage pad underneath so I never wash it.
> A Wintec saddle is much less expensive than a new horse...
> 
> InStable - I've been at barns with a younger crowd and tended to find find a few of the older gals to ride with. That said, I've also met some lovely young ladies who are refreshing to be around. Horse people love to talk horses no matter what age. Now I keep my horses at home and it is even harder to stay socially connected to other horse people. Perhaps there is a local riding club you could join where yo could participate in some activities and horse related fellowship?


I have a Wintec wide all purpose (adjustable) that is sitting in the garage collecting dust. I ended up with a leather dressage saddle as a replacement...don't know what brand, but it works. I find that movement translates so well with the synthetic material that you have to be a still rider if you have a slightly green horse. Otherwise, you aggravate the **bleep** out of him. HOWEVER, dang is it comfortable!!!!

Yeah, I board at a barn with about 90% of the barn being under 25 / 30. There are a few mature riders, but we only see each other in passing. I agree about connecting over the horses, but it feels like the activities are somewhat youth focused. So, I am wondering if anyone knows any barns that make a special effort to include the old guys / gals. I am half tempted to start a mature riders Facebook group to have a place to talk about stuff that is intrinsic to older riders. I think we sometime need encouragement........well, at least I do.


----------



## phantomhorse13

chl1234 said:


> I have 26 seats. And the principal has scheduled 34 students in my room. Some are part-time (only come in 1-2 days/week) to accommodate work schedules or children, but cannot double up on seats because they are not restricted to a specific day.


This must be the "new math" everyone keeps talking about.. because it sure doesn't work with the old math I was taught!! Perhaps your 'seating' chart can include a "standing" section along one wall? :icon_rolleyes:




SueC said:


>


If I had something like that on my back, I would run too!! :eek_color:
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


*Vicki*: lovely tribute to your mom at the game.

*Koolio*: sorry to hear your DH didn't make it, but lots of bragging rights all the same. were you the one offering up the zucchini i think? so wish I was closer!

*HP*: would the seller meet you at the barn so you could put the saddle on Nike and see if it fits? saddle fitting is hard enough, but with a horse who is going to change as much as he likely is, you may well be better off with an adjustable gullet wintec or something treeless to start with.




InStable said:


> If you board at a facility where there are a bunch of young folks but only a few adults, do you feel like you get lost in the crowd? If not, how does your barn make everyone feel included?


I don't board now, but I have leased horses in the past in barns with a lot of young people.. and I guess just not being a very shy person, I was happy to include myself in the younger crowds activities as long as it was something I was interested in. We did group trail rides and would go to fun shows and would sometimes have group lessons that involved the kids teaching us and vice versa. Some things (like the 4H meetings) were def meant for the kids only, but overall most barn events were open to anybody.

Some of the things I didn't feel the need to do (no bareback barrel racing for me!), but riding with the generally fearless kids def pushed my boundaries. I found I was better at some things than I ever would have thought.. and also taught me to laugh at myself quite a bit. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Question for any grandparents on the thread... How often do you talk to and keep in touch with your grandkids? I've always been very close with my grandparents and still call my grandma every week. I never miss a birthday, anniversary or other occasion. My parents rarely talk to my kids but spend a ton of time with my sisters kids. They will spend more time conversing with my nieces over the phone when they are here visiting than they do with my kids when they are right there. I'm not sure if I have unrealistic expectations or if I need to bring it up with them. They didn't get in touch with my son on his birthday last week. They did send a card which just came in the mail today. He's 15, just got his learners license and I think a little hurt...
> Am I being unreasonable to be concerned?


 My husband's parents showed obvious favorites toward his sisters kids. I have never understood that. It was very annoying. All of our kid's grandparents are now gone. The kids miss my parents much more than the other grandparents.


----------



## Celeste

InStable said:


> Yeah, I board at a barn with about 90% of the barn being under 25 / 30. There are a few mature riders, but we only see each other in passing. I agree about connecting over the horses, but it feels like the activities are somewhat youth focused.


I keep my horses at home so that is not really the problem. Most of the riding that I do is trail riding. I have a friend that is 62 that rides with me sometimes. Occasionally we will have a younger person come along. The kid whines after three miles. lol


----------



## Happy Place

InStable said:


> I have a Wintec wide all purpose (adjustable) that is sitting in the garage collecting dust. I ended up with a leather dressage saddle as a replacement...don't know what brand, but it works. I find that movement translates so well with the synthetic material that you have to be a still rider if you have a slightly green horse. Otherwise, you aggravate the **bleep** out of him. HOWEVER, dang is it comfortable!!!!
> 
> Yeah, I board at a barn with about 90% of the barn being under 25 / 30. There are a few mature riders, but we only see each other in passing. I agree about connecting over the horses, but it feels like the activities are somewhat youth focused. So, I am wondering if anyone knows any barns that make a special effort to include the old guys / gals. I am half tempted to start a mature riders Facebook group to have a place to talk about stuff that is intrinsic to older riders. I think we sometime need encouragement........well, at least I do.


Check out the FB page RERiders (B)older and wiser


----------



## chl1234

*Celeste*, I like the idea of having the 'naughty' ones stand in a corner...but the way the room is set up, I don't really have any corners. Most of the student curriculum at this school (high school) is on the computer. My science classes are different--about 50% off-line stuff (some of which is done on the computer). I have the computers in the room arranged around the perimeter of 3 walls (the 4th wall has the storage area, my desk, and file cabinets, interactive board and projector, and door). The open area in the middle of the room is used as the 'lab' and I pull the portable lab tables out of the storage area when we do experiments.

*Koolio*, I wish that asking an administrator to supervise so that I could do labs without the rest of the students going crazy was an option...but we don't have enough staff to do that. 6 teachers including our SPED and CTE teachers, 1 aid (SPED), 2 secretaries, the counselor, and principal. And yes, I was told..."Oh, well they won't always all be there." True, and I'd probably be OK if she had only put 3-4 extra students in the room; with 8 extra students.... We have a maximum capacity of 150 students and are currently at 158 enrolled and a waiting list. Not all of those showed up these first two days...will see how things go next week. I will probably look into pulling my lab notebook computer into service also. Can put it on the table as long as I can keep the cord from being a trip hazard.

*PH13*, I like it...I will tell everyone my science classes are so popular that there is standing room only. Last year I had one student that kept saying she hated science and couldn't wait to get out of my class...but she wouldn't work. I told her that I knew she LOVED my class, because if she really hated it it, she would be doing what ever it takes to get out (a.k.a. finish her science class).

Great day on the mountain. Cool but not cold and when we visited the LBT, the guy responsible for the lasers used to focus the telescope was there and took us around and explained everything, what he was doing and the requirements for operating the telescope etc. It was really neat. Only minus was my son was very groggy the whole time--he was so excited about going, but took Dramamine so that he could handle the ride up the mountain without getting sick. We need to find something that won't knock him out.


----------



## phantomhorse13

chl1234 said:


> Only minus was my son was very groggy the whole time--he was so excited about going, but took Dramamine so that he could handle the ride up the mountain without getting sick. We need to find something that won't knock him out.


Meclizine! 

Its often sold as "non-drowsy dramamine" and it's wonderful (dramamine is dimenhydrinate, so just look for the active ingredients). I use meclizine whenever I travel as I am so prone to motion sickness. Also use it after dark during rides or else I am puking every 5 minutes.


----------



## greentree

I still have to read pages 48-51, but I wanted to post while it was quiet.....and I could remember, lol! 

I had a MOST lovely day yesterday.....I was asked by my little neighbor girls(there are 5 girls in this family, one lone boy) if I would judge the show that they were putting on. Diane, who is their riding teacher, was going to be the co-judge. We were going to have the show across the street at the girl's house. 

Diane decided it should be at her barn, which was wonderful, because she has rings, jumps, and more importantly, a WINERY!! For the adults, of course. Until last week, the show was iffy at best....then BAM! 

I asked if Mary could have a free entry, since they are still only semi-employed, and they agreed, so we got Gavotte and Tootsie out Thursday and schooled. Then rode tootsie on Friday, and decided she was "IT". BWF Tootsie +\ , the poster child for National Show Horse versatility.

Since Mary has only jumped a little, and Tootsie has only done poles on the ground, I was fairly amazed.

Everyone smiled and laughed all day, even without wine. 

Here are 2 of my girls....


----------



## Happy Place

Greentree- What a great opportunity for those kids! Horse showing can be so competitive/stressful/ EXPENSIVE! So nice to see opportunities like this!

Another hot and humid day. I have a family BBQ this afternoon. Can't wait to see all my great nieces and nephews! It will be the first time I see the newest one and he is already 2 mo old.

Tomorrow is my first work day. Still up in the air about whether I will get the other job. It's nerve wracking! I don't want to set anything up until I know! Tomorrow is just a short training day, but next week I have to sign a contract. I better know by then!!!


----------



## greentree

HP, may the BEST job win!!


----------



## Eole

*Greentreen*: wow! what a cute pair those two make, lovely picture.
*Sue*: do you know the breed of draft horse on the pictures you posted. Nice horses. (but I'd need a ladder to climb)
*VickiRose*: the football team gesture is such a beautiful tribute to your mom.
*Koolio*, too bad DH didn't make the team, but it's still amazing that he went that far. About grand parents, same issues here. My brother has kids and my mom never got involved much with them, but she was very involved with our cousins' kids. I don't get it. Maybe it has to do with feeling needed? Our cousins are often in trouble-needy, as my brother and wife are busy and independant, GP may not feel as needed? Well at least my nieces have amazing grand parents on the wife's side, it's priceless.

Talking about nieces, I'm taking the girls a few days this week. I plan to paddle down a river with them. Kayaks and paddle board, should be a blast.

*InStable*, I have my horses at home so my horsy social life is on the web.

*Chl1234* and *PH*, meclizine is discontinued in Canada. Can you get it OTC is the states? Because I'll get some for SIL on my next trip.

Horse went in the new pasture yesterday. The main one you see behind is being mowed right now. 
I'm just back from a ride on Buttercup; she was very good, getting used to meeting cars and garbage cans. She's more at ease in the forest. When I got out the barn, there was a heron with ducks on the dock. It's a floating dock 30ft from the shore, we used for swimming. It got claimed back by nature, so we now call it the island.


----------



## Topper

Hi Everyone, Happy Beautiful Sunny Sunday.
I took my sweet baby daughter (she's almost 24) to the airport yesterday. It is always to hard to put her on a plane to go so far away. I miss her dreadfully, but understand she's where she needs to be (academically). I pray she will find a great job after graduation - somewhere on the West Coast (closer to home). But her love just landed a wonderful job in Wisconsin - so I suspicion, that's where she may go upon graduation in December.

I have been reading posts daily - and will only comment on a few, in the interest of space - but I have read everyone's and thoroughly enjoyed everyone's pictures.

HAPPY PLACE - WOW, you are in a nerve-wracking spot - going tomorrow, but yet another job offer may be just around the corner. I am thinking of you with butterflies in my tummy. I am going into work today (I've put it off as long as possible to get my two rooms unpacked and in order....not a one day process ha ha)
About your saddle question. I owned a Wintec a very long time ago - and absolutely loved it. I sold it when I got my Circle Y (which I also love), but have many times regretted the decision to get rid of it. They are affordable and a riders dream. I agree with whoever suggested you try it on Nike first; would the sellers be up for that ???

ELLEN - your hay picture, woo-woo. You are superwoman! Now, you and sweet Peaches can enjoy the end of summer knowing dinner for winter is all taken care of. Today, is the day of your ride, I'm anxious to hear how it goes and hopefully see some pictures - enjoy !!!

SUE C - I LOVED the pictures from Bavaria. The ones with snow (sorry I don't know the horse breed), is that all their real mane hair - I tried on my phone (so very small viewing area) to figure out the mane thing; do they add attachments, hair extensions, etc? Very intriguing.

KOOLIO - you have soooo much energy - I'll bet your kitchen smells delightful. 

BLUE - how is your son? As a Special Education Teacher, I have never walked in your shoes, but have helped many parents navigate finding the perfect long-term living home for their children. I applaud that you have reported the former residence, we need, as a society to be ever vigilant to speak for those who need our assistance. Please keep us posted. I am thinking of you and your son. I know moving/transitions are really hard.....I am reading between the lines, that he may be settling in nicely, I certainly hope so.

CHL1234 - oh my gosh 26 seats, 34 students - you teach science? This isn't "gonna" work. My classload (caseload) this year is such that they are bringing in another teacher, but no more Instructional Assistants or rooms, so I fear I may be facing the same problem. My students are open to small groups, some at tables, some working on the floor in circles--but with science, I don't see that as an option. I like Celeste's idea....you'll just have to petition for Admin to build you more corners ha ha ha

GREENTREE - loved the jumping picture - what fun for you and the kiddos

INSTABLE - I too, am lucky enough to keep my horses (1 riding age, 1 retired, 1 mini) at home. I love having them here and being able to play and/or work whenever I want. In years past, with my daughter, we have stabled occasionally during winter months. But for the most part they have always been with us.

Dear HF friends, I am heading into work today, alas my summer is ending :-( I love reading every day. As I type this, I am having my morning coffee with all of you. During the regular school year my alarm rings at 4:45 am. I am worrying about....shall I get up even earlier to read and have coffee with friends - or become the nighttime insomniac? Who reads all night and leaves tidbits for your waking? LOL

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE - honestly, I read every post and love hearing what everyone is doing.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> Tomorrow is my first work day. Still up in the air about whether I will get the other job. It's nerve wracking! I don't want to set anything up until I know! Tomorrow is just a short training day, but next week I have to sign a contract. I better know by then!!!


If the other job can't make up their mind before now, it could indicate a lack of stability. I would be inclined to sit tight where I was if they can't come up with a contract ASAP.


----------



## Topper

Phantom and Celeste - I forgot to mention - I am laughing thinking what a DEA Inspector would think; opposum and mice as patients (LOL).
Celeste, thanks for sharing, of course if you are a Veterinarian you would know exactly what to do. Originally, I thought, ooohhh, is there something I need to know about. We, forever, have wild critters around here, and sometimes end-of-life accidents happen that need human intervention. Always looking to learn....


----------



## greentree

When I worked for a vet, I had some beautiful big goldfish. One of them died, and my vet sent the corpse to Texas A&M for a necropsy!! He did not ask me, and I was SO surprised....now I cannot even remember what they said. I DO remember them spaying a dog one time, and there being a note somewhere to check out what was in the freezer(where the cadavers were) .....and the dog's HUGE uterus was laid out there....she had endometriosis, and was probably VERY relieved to get rid of that thing!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> *Chl1234* and *PH*, meclizine is discontinued in Canada. Can you get it OTC is the states? Because I'll get some for SIL on my next trip.


Yes, easily found over the counter. Is there a reason it's not sold in Canada? Can you just buy it from amazon and have it shipped?

Glad you are getting some saddle time. Your pics are drool-worthy as always.


*Greentree*: lovely way to spend a day. loved the picture. good pony to jump a course with so little prep. had to chuckle at your freezer story.. I have worked a couple places where you never knew just what might be in there. the freezer at the farm had a frozen fetus (which had been aborted) in a clear bag.. we had a lady come in for a working interview who was thoroughly horrified when she went to put her lean cuisine in there to keep cold until lunch.. she declined the secretarial position and took herself and her lunch away immediately! :wink: 

*HP*: hope you get things figured out on the job front. so nice to have options though.

*Topper*: sorry to hear your DD's visit is over. visits with people you want to see never last long enough it seems. ugh to going back to work!


Today DH and I got the horses out first thing in the morning, as we are entering a heat wave. It was already in the low 80s and very humid when we left the barn at 10am (and our normal high temp is only 80F). Phin did much better with company, even though he spent a lot of the time in the front. The bugs are horrendous and no spray seems to last for long.
















































After the ride, I had to go to work. One of the kennel people is out sick and her shifts got divided up. So much for having a day off! Today makes day 7 in a row worked.. at least it was a fairly boring shift. Def hot and humid outside though and none of the dogs was interested in playing for long. Giving the baths (which happens before any are sent home) actually felt good.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone,

This thread is going as strong as ever and I am falling behind with my reading.

I had a good horsey weekend not a lot of hours in the saddle but what I had was quality time.

Friday night, hubby and I went out to the farm and saddled our steeds. I haven't had a saddle on Isabella in months...been barebacking it mostly.

We started in the big arena and she was a little stiff but pretty soon she loosened up quite a bit. She and Blue walked side by side, almost touching each other. It is amazing how quickly they have bonded as riding partners. The BO was watching and told is the horses were totally in sync with each other, matching each others stride, steps, and speed.
But before long, Blue lost his patience with being in there.
Blue hates the arena and we could tell he was getting ready to have one of his explosions/blow ups. He started breathing really fast and his head was high. Hubby and I started "blowing out" like horses do when they are releasing adreneline to see if he would take our cue and relax.

What do you know? It worked!!! Blue started blowing out and lowering his head. Ha! Sucess!

We rode in there for a little while longer and then headed out of the arena...and guess what? I opened the gate while mounted. Woohoo!!

We played on the obstacle course for a little while and then decided to hit the trail...

Posting this so I dont lose it...I will be right back.


----------



## corgi

We hadnt been out on the trail in months...mostly due to bugs and heat and also not reallt being able to trust Blue yet.

Blue wasnt really confident so Isabella led the way. She NEVER leads because she hates horses on her rear but she led and she did a great job. Blue followed politely until we turned to go home and then he took over the lead and did great!

It was a very pleasant evening. I stuck around and did barn chores...burned lots of calories. LOL. 29 horses out there means a lot of chores! Feeding, mucking, restocking, etc.

Yesterday was our niece's Sweet 16 nday party so no riding.

Today we went back out before it got too hot. Isabella had been in her stall for just about an hour and had totally messed it up. She took her hay and threw it all over the stall...had pooped 3 times and spread it everywhere and when I got there, she practically broke through the stall guard, wanting out of her stall. Very unusual.

So, i put her in the medium size arena to graze while I grabbed her saddle and she started trotting the fence line. My girl hasn't voluntarily trotted in about 5 months! Then she started pawing at the ground. When I saw the pawing, I knew what was going on...

She was in heat. You all know what he cycle is like in the Spring for the first 2 months, welll her last 2 are normally abnormal too. She usually stops cycling in September so this would be the last 2. They are not as bad as the first two. She doesn't become obsessed with another mare, but she does have excess energy. I knew I was in for a fun ride.

I saddled her up, the whole time she was pawing at the ground, which earned a many "stop that!" from me.

At the mounting block, I got one foot in the stirrup and she took off at a trot!! She has NEVER done that before. I managed to get my leg over and in the other stirrup somehow. She paid by doing a while bunch of backing up and hind quarter disengagements. 

Blue was being a perfect angel for hubby. We rode all around the farm. Well. Hubby rode, I spent most of the time holding Isabella back until finally, I thought " She s obviously feeling good...she is not stiff, maybe I should let her run." So we did.

It was my old Isabella back. My polo pony who would rather run than walk. Once I let her go at the speed she wanted, she started listening better and calmed down. Poor girl just needed to get out some pent up hormonal energy.:gallop:

When we untacked, she was dripping in sweat but was licking and chewing and looked at me like "thank you...I really needed that!" She grazed for a while and when I put her back in her stall. She finally ate the breakfast that she was too geared up to eat this morning.

This did a lot to show me that she still has plenty of life in her! I think we both needed this.

Blue and hubby had a great ride too. Blue went up on the pedestal tire, stood there for a second, and then went down off the other side, first time with hubby on his back!! 

It was a good day!

School starts tomorrow, my 25th school year. I have been assigned 3 schools to visit tomorrow. ( Our school system has 20 schools). I love being in the schools on the first day, especially the elementary schools with the new K students!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! Now I need to go back and read.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Been reading, but no time to respond.

HAD to respond tonight tho....had a fantastic day riding with the neighbors! :happydance:

I him-hawed all day yesterday whether to ride with them or not....various crazy reasons...you know me....

When he galloped into eat last night, I decided....WE ARE GOING!! 

I was a little nervous, as I haven't ridden with them for a few weeks. I decided to 'hold on' to the horn for a bit of security. Not a death grip, but just so it was there and 'just in case'.

It helped....knowing I had two hands on the situation gave me a little piece of mind that I could 'get out of my head' and RIDE with my body. (Didn't have all those 'what ifs')

I also started putting more weight in my stirrups ascending and descending hills. Last time I was at the metro parks I was doing that going down purely to take the tork of his rocking off my back. Booya....it seemed to make him go better!

SO.....I tried it all day today, and he seemed to climb and descend WAY better. R and I started talking about saddles, and how using my legs like that will help disperse my weight a little more evenly throughout the saddle.

This made me think....he has a very stiff side, and one particular shoulder is often out when the massage therapist comes. Now...he has old injuries, but I think my crooked riding aggravates them, he compensates, and WA-LA....I have a sore horse.

I have always wondered...if it's his feet that give him issues, or his shoulder/back. (hence why I started the massage) I have noticed over the last couple years that there are times that he really puts a lot of tork into his one shoulder.

So...hoping my using my legs a bit more will help alleviate everything I mentioned. I feel good about this diagnosis! LOL 

So the ride itself was very good. With my hand on the horn, I also stayed focused and didn't chitchat as much. I concentrated on Jay and was able to counter anything he was going to try...i.e. run up hills, stop up hills, etc.

They were concerend I would be scared about a rocky climb, but we did it! YeeHaa! Not scary at all, and Jay picked his way through the rocks like a champ!:riding: 

SO very glad I decided to go. It was one of the best rides yet!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh my goodness. I pulled out my Trail Ridning book to see what it said about ascending and descending hills.......:rofl:

It states...."When riding uphill, give your horse's back a break by standing in the stirrups and leaning forward...."

Going down...."Lean back just enough so that your body is paarallel to tree trunks (that I remembered from reading and do) and keep your weight in the stirrups."

I had these things highlighted even! Geez....I thought I discovered something, I guess I did....but I had read it and put it in my memory banks I guess. LOL

Great lesson in rereading! 

OH, Dawn, they talk about 'taliing' too in here! :racing:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Back from camp, all is well.
Exhausted from the weekend.
Caught up on all posts, I will try to write tomorrow.

Event was awesome, people seemed to like all obstacles.
Trail ride had only two lost riders and one horse got away on the trail.
Bicycle riders tied it up by the train crossing and owner recovered it.

All those people sure smile when they get a ribbon!

Night All: Corn and Sleep.


----------



## greentree

Ok, I am tired.... I had to go move hay bales while DH was baling, so I carried some down the hill. A HUGE thunderstorm was building in the east, and scared me, so I took the horse trailer to the field, and loaded 100 bales in the trailer. DH and DS brought them up to the road in the tractor bucket. 

Yes, I am old, and yes, I loaded them in the trailer by myself. Then I drug it home, and unloaded 10 bales so that the trailer could be closed up. 

That's right.....it NEVER rained, not more than 10 drops. They got an inch or two less than 5 miles away!

I now have about 300 bales, and still have another neighbor's 20 acres to cut.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste- The job just came available. The person who I was covering for last semester, is not coming back until Jan, if at all. They decided to post the position and if she comes back, they will offer her something else. Both districts are very stable. One is very large, one pretty small.

Corgi- I love the first day too. The kids are so excited!

NM- good for you on the challenging ride!

MR- glad the weekend was good. Cant wait to hear the details.

Greentree- wow, I saw my farmer move a bunch of bails to the barn, afraid that it would rain. It never did. He is not getting the buyers that he has in the past. LOTS of hay in storage now. I wonder if people are waiting for second cutting. 

Ellen- did you get to ride?


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Corgi, MR and Nicker, sounds like you had a great weekend riding! And Phantom too. 

I loved that you and Isabella had a great ride, Corgi. She certainly seems to have enjoyed it.mdid she come up sore the next day at all?

Not much happening here, just getting the house and yard cleaned up and making sure all the farm work is done before we go away. Is it weird that the highlights of my horse time this weekend were getting Rose to let me rasp her feet, and Boston letting me clean his sheath properly??  yeah...it is a bit odd! LOL


----------



## Stan

good to see you are all enjoying the good weather. Its raining again in fact its hardly stopped in months. Rick I have the Harley sorted. Its stopped trying to throw me. The kid across the road is running around on a small off road bike. He is only about 11 and has all the confidence in the world. I rode past him and gave the Harley a couple of revs with the clutch in. Just to let him hear what a real motor bike sounds like. Funny how a Harley brings the hoon out of us even in the older set.

Bugs. I keep my distance as much as I can as he goes in a few weeks and I want to lessen my ties with him so my time spent is short bursts every couple of days, then the ****** will do something like move the electric fence stays around the paddock not to mention post he has also spread around, it just melts me. Its worse than the relationship with SWMBO.

Cheers all:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Will try to remember as much as I can from the past several days...

BLUE, I am sorry about the bunnies. Funny after you posted that situation, our Great Pyrenees found a next and CHOMP ate one or two.:icon_rolleyes: Nothing I could do. This is the time of year for the 2nd litter, so I guess when dogs get them it's a for population control. 

Corgi, nice riding! Maybe Isabella needs that a bit more often! Maybe those runs would help the hormonal issues! :wink: Woyuld get you more saddle time at least! Good luck on your first day back on your 25th year! :loveshower:

TJ, What a nice horse day YOU had! I hope you have more opportunities like that! How's the job front going?

Vicki, have fun on your vaca!

Eole, amazing photos as always. Love the heron one. Post card perfect!

Koolio, you remind me of an old college friend. As soon as her feet hit the floor in the morning she was going 100 miles an hour and never quite until she collapsed in bed at night. I sometimes wished I was more like her....I would certainly get more done in a day....but my personality is NOT like that at all! LOL I'm not lazy, but I am good at finding excuses to postpone things until tomorrow! LOL 

HP, good luck with the job thing. I hope that 2nd school makes their mind up soon, as if you leave, that would leave school #1 in a lurch. :sad: Hey you look great in the saddle. Very happy! :cowboy: 

I think I need to shorten my stirrups. When I rode in M's saddle last weekend, the stirrups were shorter than I usually ride in and I felt a little less tipsy. May help with my seat. I think that is why I liked having my hand on the horn/pommel, gave me a little more security so if he bounced me, I could grab something cause I feel tipsy....may need to shorten and see if that helps.

Does anyone else 'hold on' or place their hand somewhere they can grab onto just incase? I also place my hand on the cantle....it's comfrotable there. I just wondered. R was joking with me that once he looked back and I had a death grip on the horn. LOL Only in one place where we had to make a 4 foot drop down shear bank into a stream. I wasn't sure if Jay could do it. I know my eyes were :eek_color:. I gave him his head and hung on! All was well. Besides that....nah, no death grip. But I do kinda feel like a wimp for 'holding on'.....but really doing so gave me such a sense of security,, no 'what if I fall off'. I had the most peaceful ride on such rugged terrain. 

MR can't wait to hear your stroy.

Roaddy, how's it going?

Stan, :wave:

Topper, last September we got a puppy, so I started getting up at 4:30 so I could play with her and also get on HF. LOL I too love sitting with my coffee and reading pposts. I just had to make sure I got in the shower in time.....easy to lose track of time on here! 

Busy day ahead......pedi's for the troops and then..........buy my NEW car!!! :happydance::happydance: Wow, we were looking at trucks for DH, and the next thing I know I am test driving a Jeep Cherokee. Today I do all the paperwork!:dance-smiley05: Crazy exciting! 

I know I missed peoplle, sorry.....it's been days....HI to all! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## tjtalon

Congratulations on the great rides, Nicker & Ladona!..& to Stan for keeping his seat!

HP, good luck w/the new job. Which one are you going to choose?

MR, looking forward to the camping commentary.

Great pics, Phantom!

If that had been me on a working interview at a vet hosp, I would've taken my frozen dinner & asked to put in the 'fridge w/the vaccines, lol. Someone that squeamish had no business in a vet hosp in the first place...(maybe I'm tweaked because that woman threw away a job I'd love to have...).

No new horse news here from me.

Am missing people & stories, but staying pretty caught up w/reading. Good week to all & much luck to the teachers & educators with the new school year.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Only one photo from this trip. I was busy 'riding', not being a 'passenger'. hahaha

This was so beautiful, it literally made me stop. Photos just don't capture the whole essence of a trail ride. 

RIDE STRONG everyone! :gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

Running behind a bit this morning so will post this then spend the rest of the day back reading as time allows.


We got rained out at 2pm Friday and this is our type of rain out. It was rolling over into our prefab building where my shop office is.









Saturday morning we headed out for a nice trail ride from where the boys are and got in 9.2 miles. I really enjoyed it as it gave me an opportunity to see how far it was to the highway that leads to the trails at Ecofina I love to ride. AA the saddle served her well as she was not tired or in pain at the end of the ride.

We did not get to go practice with the Posse as the truck was showing a CEL and seems to have sprung a coolant leak. I was not about to chance breaking down on the side of the road on such a hot day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, one more...of my tired sweaty man.  

Even with all the worrying he makes me do.....I just  my guy Jay. 

I brought him home, showered him off.......within a minute he was a big dust bowl.......LOL He rolled and literally became a cloud of dust. Oye vey Hahaha So much for my efforts.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Nicker! I could do a horse day like that every day, all day long. Loved loved loved it.

Job front...am frustrated w/online applications. I miss the old days where you could go somewhere, fill out applications, hand in a resume & let people get a good look at me. Something good will turn up, just have to keep digging.

Wow, new car! I missed that somehow, Nicker...yay! How exciting!


----------



## NickerMaker71

No TJ, you didn't miss anything about the new car....it happened FAST, and I haven't said anything......cause I haven't been ON! Heehee

I've been crazy busy livin' life as I know it before school starts....and that was one of the 'things' I've been up to. 

VERY exciting and unexpected!

The hilarious part is that DH will take my now current car as 'his own'. He took two days to clean it, inside and out......it was trashed! :icon_rolleyes:

Now....I am no longer permitted to drive it!:rofl::rofl: I have to drive the jalopy until I pick up the new one.  Cracks me up.


P.S. Do you see jay's nice new leather halter I picked up at the Dover SALE? $20 bucks!!!!! This is his trailering halter. Want to get a tag on it that tells his name and phone #, just in case he would get away.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> The hilarious part is that DH will take my now current car as 'his own'. He took two days to clean it, inside and out......it was trashed! :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Now....I am no longer permitted to drive it!:rofl::rofl: I have to drive the jalopy until I pick up the new one.  Cracks me up.
> 
> 
> P.S. Do you see jay's nice new leather halter I picked up at the Dover SALE? $20 bucks!!!!! This is his trailering halter. Want to get a tag on it that tells his name and phone #, just in case he would get away.


I did see the halter, nice!! I like the name tag/ph # idea.

That's hilarious that you've been banned from the car:rofl: Only 2 days of cleaning?! Don't tell him that he'll be picking out hay from nooks & crannies for months, lol...

What color jeep? Can it haul your trailer?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yeah, horse hair, dog hair, hay.....book bags, school papers, wrappers..... I tend to live out of my car.....not pretty. Major reason for the new car...will accommodate my 'new hobby' better. We will purchase new mats for the entire thing! LOL

We are getting the tow package so it can tow the ATVs. Mom's truck was bought to haul the horse trailer. 

The color is granite metallic. Very pretty! Will share pics when the process is complete.

Off to the barn! :runninghorse2:


----------



## Roadyy

Phew, finally read all posts from the weekend since it is a slow Monday here at work. I've only had 2 calls so far.



*HP*, first I will say good luck on the job choice. Second, it's blasphemy to say it's too hot to ride. hehehe

*Tracey*, glad for you that he didn't make the team and I'm sure he is very excited about making it as far as he did with so few his age. I've never heard of zuchini chocolate cake. Can you post a picture?

*Corgi*, glad you all had a great ride and got some of Bella's pent up energy turned loose. I do wonder if those burst of speed might be the ticket to help with the insane hormonal actions.

*Ellen*, glad you got the hay unloaded and stacked without incident. Peaches looks great.

*MN17*, looks like your hesitation almost cost you an amazing ride and light bulb moment. Congrats on the new SUV. Looking forward to pics.

*TJ*, I hope things work out in the job hunt. Is there a time limit on finding a new one or just looking so you can replace the present one?

*Eole*, beautiful pics as always.

*Sue*, I really enjoyed reading that and confirms why you will not receive permission to withdraw your attendance. lol

*Stan*, glad you got the hawg straightened out and hope the situation with Bugs works out as the best. Also praying for the court issue to resolve quickly in your favor.

*MR*, I'm looking forward to reading the commentary.

*Dawn*, sorry you have had to work every day for 7 straight and hope you get a couple of beautiful days off in a row soon for you to enjoy fully.

As for the strange items in a fridge. I have 2 bottles of penicillin in ours and my mom asked why they were in there while visiting. I explained that we have been cutting junk food out of our diet so we had no bread or pizza to leave in there to turn into penicillin for infections in the horses. 

Good thing she has known me for 44 years and used to my humo(u)r.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SueC*
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> If I had something like that on my back, I would run too!! :eek_color:
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Hmmm. You're a smallish, light person, not a 600kg ox. If you had that dude sitting across your back, I think you'd be staying put until he got off you. Unless you know karate or something! ;-)

/end pedantry :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Eole said:


> *Sue*: do you know the breed of draft horse on the pictures you posted. Nice horses. (but I'd need a ladder to climb)


There are various types of Bavarian draught horses kicking around near the Alps, that's pretty much all I know. And yet at the Oktoberfest, to draw their beer wagons, they use Belgian Draughts because they are the heaviest of them all apparently. Magnificent horses, all of them, anyway...

Have you ever seen this one? This is a Draught from Bavaria also, demonstrating bareback dressage at the CHIO 2010:







*Topper*: Decorations braided into long manes!


----------



## SueC

I hope all you guys have a lovely day. Time for me to go to bed. I'd love to reply much more but you know, no time machine. Thinking of you guys though and enjoying catching up!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It looks like everyone had an eventful weekend. 

Corgi, Phantom, MR and Nicker - glad you all had good rides!

Nicker - congrats on the new vehicle! Exciting! When I ride Sam in my western saddle, I do use the horn periodically for support. Sam is the roughest horse I've ever ridden and makes Sue's Belgian cow look smoothe as silk. Since he is older and a little arthritic, I try to stay off his back as much as possible when trotting and going up and down hills so I don't interfere with his balance or cause him discomfort. This means I ride standing in my stirrups quite a lot and use the horn for a bit of balance. He's better in my dressage saddle because I can post the trot more fluidly and move with him a little better, but there is nothing to hold on to. Getting off the horses back or moving with them gently makes a world of difference in their performance. I am still learning to ride 'lighter' and still maintain contact.

HP - good luck on the first day of school and may the best job win!

Greentree- glad you got your bales in without rain. I picked up 40 bales last week out of my friends field and it rained all the way home. Luckily it was so hot, they dried very quickly in the barn and I got them into the sheds the next morning.

Eole - beautiful pics as always!

Stan - I'm glad you got that Harley figured out! Just make sure it doesn't develop a habit of stopping in at pubs. Coffee shops are OK. 

Roadyy - any news on any prospective properties? That looks like a lot of water!

TJ. - taking of you and hoping all is well. Good luck on your job search. Keep you chin up and believe the right situation is just working itself out.

It has been cooler, but I got to ride twice yesterday. In the morning I took Sam and met friends at a local provincial park to trail ride. I worry about pushing him too much, but he did great and seemed to enjoy the outing. In the evening, DD and I hacked with Koolio and Himmy. I picked up a pair of new breeches for each of us at the tack store Saturday so we had to try them out. (50% off sale - yea!!). 
I also power washed and vacuumed out my horse trailer, washed the truck and adjusted my barn mats yesterday afternoon. Sam peeing in the trailer gave me some additional motivation to give it a thorough cleaning. :neutral: I also put together a grooming kit and a first aid kit to keep in the trailer, so no we are set for the next outing. 
Today I will call a couple of coaches to try and set up some semi-private dressage lessons for DD and I. I miss the structure of lessons to give me something to work on throughout the week. I also need to set up another set of obedience classes for Miss Lucy (aka 'the bad one'). She has taken to pruning my trees and brining the branches in the house. Otherwise, she's just ready for more schooling.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Stan - I'm glad you got that Harley figured out! Just make sure it doesn't develop a habit of stopping in at pubs. Coffee shops are OK. a


What if the coffee shops don't have good parking? Poor Stan will be forced to stop at pubs..........

:cheers:


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, we are pretty much putting the house/property hunt on hold til next spring. I haven't heard back from Philip about adjusting his side of the offer on the 10 acres and dw. So unless that pans out we are staying as we are til next year when we have more savings from income tax return. That will allow us a broader scope of options with higher priced homes that have better setups.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Everyone has been busy this weekend!! My computer as usual, will let me read for a short while then BAM my time is up!! 

So, That is a lot of hay to stack *Ellen* & *Greentree*! Always nice to have hay in the barn, and Greentree would LOVe to somehow get some of that extra hay you have, but I think I am too far away. 

*Greentree*: The picture of Mary & Tootsie is great!! Ready for a magazine cover!! 

*Koolio*: Mixed emotions on your DH not making the team, but fabulous to be even in the running when competing against youth a decade or more younger. 

All your kitchen creations sound wonderful! Have never had zuchinni chocolate cake, but sounds very tasty!! 

*Corgi*: loved the story of Miss Isabella's mad dash fueled by hormones!! What fun!! Glad to hear you and your DH had a fabulous weekend with the horses. Nothing better on earth than that. 

Congratulations on starting your 25th year!! Do you ever think back to the begining; did you think then that it would be like it is now?

*Eole*: Hope you are having a fabulous time on your vacation!! Wonderful pictures!! I want to paper my walls with your photos, they are always so...don't have the words to express, but they make me happy and peaceful at the same time. 

*VickiRose*: Hope your vacation is the best ever! You deserve it. The tribute the team made to your Dear mother had me tearing up! What a nice group of kids!. 

*Roadyy*: so nice to hear that saddle is getting used and enjoyed. Good to hear you had a nice family ride. Amber looks really good on Rowdy!!

*Stan*: Good to hear you have tamed your bike, lots of wet saddles tame those beasts 

Maybe Buggs needs a lot of lovin' before he goes, he has to save up for the coming dry spell. 

*Nicker*: Great ride and insight!! Don't know about holding the horn but have seen others do it. 

*TJ*: Best of luck to you! Chin up and carry on. Some places do still have regular applications. If you really want to try working at a vet, just walk into one and ask. If they are anything like the ones around here, they always need help!! 

*Sue*: You always have such amazing stories to tell. The pictures of those drafts are really wonderful. Europe has so many unique cultural differences that they manage to hold onto, it is so facinating to visit the cultures especially through the horses. 

*Phantom*: Seven days in a row is a lot. Hoping you get a full day off soon. Phin is so cute! Very photogenic horse you have there. Looks like a great trail, good thing they are not all covered up with mile high grass and brush. 

Of course it is raining today, when I had all sorts of outdoor plans. Grr.

I know I didn't respond to everyone, but don't want to puch my luck with computer!!


----------



## greentree

AA, thanks! If only it were not a phone shot!! I will try to post Tootsie's previous cover shot.....I have to dig it out.


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> The task........
> 
> And the reason....


Wow! That was alot of hard work. Peaches is beautiful. Reminds me of a mare I used to have.


----------



## Twalker

Got so see my beautiful Lady being showed this past Saturday. She really likes the poles and barrels. Helen, the girl that showed her did a great job.

I will be going out tonite but not sure if I will ride. It is supposed to be in the 90s and I just hate the heat. I will probably groom her and let her graze for awhile. Just being around her is good enough for me. I am however, looking for cooler days to come.

Hope all of you had a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Roadyy

The rain has settled in for the day. Most of the yard was rained out a 9 and normally I am sent home when they go, but boss has decided to have me stay. This is first time in ages he has let me stay. I guess I have done something good in his eyes deserving of staying when there really aren't enough people here to justify my being here. I will not complain as we are expecting rain all week and could likely get a rain out on one of those days. Then I'll have to work Saturday to make up for it.


----------



## Happy Place

I worked a couple hours this am. Learning new systems is fun! It's super hot and very humid. it's down to 87 right now but feels like you are walking through water. Going to be like this all week. When it gets this humid or rainy, my truck won't start! I can't wait to find my new vehicle. Two more weeks til I am ready to buy.

My next lesson is on Friday after work. It will be cooler and less humid by then, Thank God for that!

NM- you did a 4 ft drop into water on Jay? I would have had a death grip on the horn too! mg::bowwdown:

I need to check the weather. I am feeding early tonight as some big storms are headed this way.

No word on the job yet. I am expecting a call tomorrow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, yes, it was a 4 foot bank that led to a stream. It was very steep. I know my eyes were :eek_color::eek_color: I am never really sure how horses will do in a situation like that, but he assessed the situation and slid down. I leaned back and held on 

So speaking of 'holding on' where do the rest of you place your hands when your ride? Obviously I guess if you ride hunt seat, you ride two handed.

I hold the reins in my left hand generally above the horn, on the horn, above his withers or rest it on the pommel pack.....depending on the situation. My right hand this time mostly rested on the horn. If it's an easy trip and I feel he is relaxed my right hand is in equitation position (bent at the elbow) or loose down my side. Sometimes it's comfortable to place it on the cantle. If i'm trotting, I take him in two hands to help him gather himself.

There were times yesterday that we were on the flat and I found myself with my arm relaxed at my side, but if we climbed or descended (which was often) I had my hand back on the horn.  :cowboy:

So all paperwork is complete. Car was just delivered to showroom. Too late in the day to do all the final stuff, so I am going to pick it up tomorrow. I did get to see it and sit in it. The color is really pretty. I got butterflies when I saw it....this whole transaction took place so quickly I haven't had time to digest it. Seeing the Jeep in person made it set in! :dance-smiley05:

My DH is getting a root canal right now and I am signing papers to buy a car.....is there irony in there somewhere? :clap:

it is HOT, HOT, HOT! 90* Ugh.....


----------



## Ibriding

Last week was crazy between managing poor Cooper, who can lick part of the wounded area with the cone on, fires, and taking hubby to/from the airport I haven't been online. Now I have tons of posts to read! Hope you all had a great week. Hopefully I'll catch up shortly. lol


----------



## Happy Place

Here's a pic of my buddy, just because!


----------



## Happy Place

The chickens want equal camera time!
Caught taking a drink from the dog pool, and two girls practicing their dosie doe!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> So speaking of 'holding on' where do the rest of you place your hands when your ride? Obviously I guess if you ride hunt seat, you ride two handed.


If I am riding one handed, I tend to hold the reins with my right and plop my left on my leg, sometimes holding the end of the reins and sometimes not. Often that empty hand is up deflecting branches or spiderwebs. If I am taking pictures or drinking water or something else that requires any kind of skill, my reins are in my left hand so I can use my right hand for the detailed work. If I am going up a very steep hill, I may grab a hunk of mane just in case.


*Rick*: that is some impressive rain! good thing you are in a boatyard. :wink:

*HP*: hope you get the call so you can make a decision. love the chicken pics. do chickens eat gnats?

*Ibriding*: I had wondered if you were near any of the fires.. the pictures on the news are horrific. hope you got cooper's cone straightened out.. it isnt the right size if he can still lick!!


Today was the 8th in a row at work. I worked an 11-hour shift and only saw 2 appointments.. not because it was quiet, but because those 2 animals were so sick each appointment took 5 hours!! It was such a relief to get into my car to drive home, as it was the first time I had sat down all day. Gonna sleep well tonight I hope!


----------



## Eole

*HP*, beautiful chicken! And Nike is really looking better.

*NM*, glad you had a great ride with the neighbours. Jay is a fine horse, you make a nice team. I often ride on loose reins at all gaits, then I use one hand and let the other hang. Well, I don't have a pommel... When trail is technical or I need control, I ride 2 hands.

*Corgi* and Isabella: another super team. I love your stories on Isabella's quirks, she has quite a personality; truly a Diva.

*Roadyy*, Amber does look good on Rowdy. Is she still in love with her horse?

*Greentree* and *Ellen*, that's a lot of hay to move alone in this heat. :bowwdown:

*MR* Congratulations on your event success. Do you have pictures to share?



> I want to paper my walls with your photos, they are always so...don't have the words to express, but they make me happy and peaceful at the same time.


 *AA*, thank you, that is really sweet. I do think I live in a little paradise and I feel blessed every day to be able to live here and enjoy this wilderness.

*PH*, nice pics. The flies aren't too bad here. I don't know why they discontinued meclizine, and it was never OTC either. Does it work on animals? My belgian Layla is awfully car-sick, can't take her anywhere. I've tried everything including fancy expensive pills.

I rode Alizé this morning. Maybe it's the heat (outside heat and mare heat), but she seemed to lack energy. She enjoyed a good shower and grazing on the lawn afterward.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> HP, yes, it was a 4 foot bank that led to a stream. It was very steep. I know my eyes were :eek_color::eek_color: I am never really sure how horses will do in a situation like that, but he assessed the situation and slid down. I leaned back and held on
> 
> So speaking of 'holding on' where do the rest of you place your hands when your ride? Obviously I guess if you ride hunt seat, you ride two handed.


I have actually thought of cutting the horn off on the bandsaw.
Horn seems like more PITA most of the time.



Happy Place said:


> The chickens want equal camera time!
> Caught taking a drink from the dog pool, and two girls practicing their dosie doe!


Raised chickens years ago and I love the picks. Thanks!



Eole said:


> *MR* Congratulations on your event success. Do you have pictures to share?


Someone really likes the pics I post! 
I will not post tonight just got here and it is late.

Trying for tomorrow but unsure at this time.
Re-homing my daughters pony on a free lease tomorrow.
Need to haul pony to new home in the evening.

I have some good pics, I will do screenshots from video too.

Because of our involvement with the riding event my ride time was limited.
I placed ribbons for self guided ride on Friday evening.
Retrieved all these ribbons on Saturday evening's ride.

Friday evening's ride was on DW's horse, remember my horse was off last week and multiple bee stings (lumps on top of lumps).
We returned to camp at dusk, it was awesome.
Saw a great horned owl land on a dead pine tree.
Huge critter and could not get a pic, moved on to another tree too quickly.
Many deer in the evening, fox den in a field.
Ground hog mound in another adjacent field.
Vultures on the ground getting a meal.
Evening rides are excellent, wildlife starts to become active!

Saturday evening ride to pick up the ribbons.
This ride was slow, interested party for pony followed.
DD rode lead, I was 2nd, little girl on pony 3rd, and her parents followed.
Pony was golden with this 9 year old on his back.

Sunday we let them take their horses only with the pony.
Another good ride for them, no issues.
We stayed at camp and watched them head out.
My wife shed some tears on this one.
It made her think of us taking our daughter out for her first rides.

Good Evening All:

More between tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Well....it's my last morning with me and the horsies as I know it.....was hoping to get one last morning ride in, but it's raining, and I need to be at the bank early....:sad: I don't think it's going to happen.

HP, Nike is looking great! Love the black chicken. My mom has a dozen chickens. Love knowing where my eggs come from, and those chickens always give me a chuckle. 

Thanks for those who commented on my question. MR, not sure I would saw off that there horn tho. :wink:

Eole, nice photos. 

PH, sorry you have had such a rough work schedule. When's the next day off? 

My sister sent me this photo this morning. I rarely have photos of Jay and myself, especially in action. I remember here, I was just about ready to go and these two bicyclists came up to meet Jay. (this happens a lot at the metro parks). The husband was the one interested the most, and wanted a picture with the horse! LOL

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

*Eole* again beautiful pics. Not hard to do with such a beautiful subject to take them of. 

*MR* did I miss something about why the DD's horse is being leased out?

*Dawn*, 70 miles of extreme trails, cross country flying, then working 8 days straight and you say I do so much. Darlin you are the one who sets the bar!

*HP,* Nike is looking so much better. Any pics of progress on rope adventures?

*IB*, Glad you made it through the week and good luck every catching up. lol

*MN17*, I typically swap hands holding the reins and if he starts getting jiggy then I go back to one in each to shut the drunken bar down. When he is in the lead he tends to swerve back and forth to see where every one behind him is. Like a drunkard walking down an uneven sidewalk.lol

So I rained out at 2 then went to the gym til 5. Had it in my mind to ride before feeding, but my cousin called and said he was solo on night watch of one of the vessels with helopad. He was told he could allow employees to take their family on the boat for tours, but no pictures. So after feeding I headed home to grab the family and head over. DW got on the main deck and as we looked over the side she headed for the gang way leaving DD and myself to tour. I took her through the belly of the boat, through each floor of staterooms, pilot house and then to to helo pad to get a beautiful view. She had a blast seeing what the finished product looks like.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy said:


> *MR* did I miss something about why the DD's horse is being leased out?


 Pony we have been hauling to camp for three years.
Lucky if he sees 50 miles a year.
Finally think we found a good match.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> I don't know why they discontinued meclizine, and it was never OTC either. Does it work on animals? My belgian Layla is awfully car-sick, can't take her anywhere. I've tried everything including fancy expensive pills.


Yes it does. How much does your Layla weigh? I will ask a doctor what dose she would recommend.


*MR*: look forward to pics and video.

*NM*: that pic is lovely!!

*Rick*: boat tour sounds like fun. a shame you weren't allowed pictures as I would have loved to see that.


Off to the chiroproactor, then to work. Least with as miserably hot it is outside (supposed to be in the 90s again today and grossly humid), I am not missing good riding weather.


----------



## Roadyy

I am taking another couple out there this evening for a tour. Maybe I can sneak a pic or two from the parking lot and another from the Helo Pad looking out. They have cameras every where so it will be hard to get away with taking pics. 

We are looking to get some more rain around lunch time so if I get rained out I will forego the gym today to get a ride in. Rain or shine or cover of cloud, a ride must be had if a rain out is served.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Wow, lost everything again.:icon_rolleyes: Heavy rain knocked me offline. Oh well, that's ok, I just about got it memorized. So..........when we got back from eating Sunday it started raining so all I did was pick out Peaches feet. Found what looked like the beginning of thrush on one of her back feet, so I am going to put her up at night and let her feet totally dry out. Hope I can knock it out since it has just started. A and S are going to come and camp Saturday p.m. and stay a few days. I am really looking forward to having them here and working with Peaches from the saddle. I am an a.m. person and really would like to take my first ride when I feel best. If we go eat and then try to ride, I more in the mood for a nap than riding. Besides the hot temps and humidity haven't helped at all. It is cooler in the a.m. after cooling down during the night and much more suitable for getting outside than the p.m.

*HP* Nicke looks great. Love the pics of the hens. Yours are losing feathers too. Are they molting? My hens are sporadic laying eggs. One day I may find 1 then the next 5:shrug: No matter, I just love having them around.

*TWalker* Yeah, the hay was a lot of work, but the relief of getting it so late in the season took the edge off of the task. Peaches is a TWH out of Pride's Generator. The sire is a cremello stallion named Mr. C. He is the prettiest horse I have ever seen. He throws really sensible babies. Every baby A and S have gotten from him, they have kept. I think I will be able to pry Peaches away from them. We will see how everything goes Sunday. I really feel positive about her.

*Natalie* Thanks for the pic of Alize. She beautiful as always. Beautiful horse.

*Rick* That's rained out!!! Glad you enjoyed your 9 mi ride. Rowdy looks like he has fallen in line really well.:thumbsup: The perfect place is right around the corner. I know you will find it soon.

*Nicker* I can see why you love Jay. He is the perfect horse. Glad the hoof crack wasn't a problem.

*Sue *Enjoyed the pics of the big horses and the ox race. By chance, are the horses Belgians?

*Ladona* Glad you and DH had a good ride. You sure know your Diva. Would like for you to explain the breathing out to calm the horses. Sounds like a great trick.

*Stanley* I can see it now, you hooning about on your Harley:clap:

I hear it thundering again, so will close for now so I won't lose my post. Hope everyone has a great day. I know I didn't get to everything, but will chime in later.

God bless and keep.


----------



## ellen hays

Wow, that was close! As soon as I submitted my post, the lights went off and came back on. As soon as my system booted back up, I was very relieved to see my post was saved to the sight. Perfect timing. That's rare for me:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Rain or shine or cover of cloud, a ride must be had if a rain out is served.


 Very well said. Here Here!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone...have a moment and wanted to give some shout outs!

Ellen, the breathing out thing I mentioned: You know that big exhale that horses do when they start to relax? The kind that will result in you being covered with horse snot if you are standing close? Our BO calls says it is a way of releasing adreneline. Isabella usually does it within 5 minutes of a ride and her head will drop afterwards. Blue was so hyped up we needed to do something to get him to relax and thought if he felt us relazing, he would as well. So, we started imitating that release of adreneline by breathing out very hard and blowing while sitting deep and relaxed in the saddle. I am sure we looked like idiots but it made us focus on being relaxed and it worked because Blue blew out and relaxed within a few minutes of us doing it. It was very interesting.

HP- any job news? Will the job that you are currently working be very upset if you leave?

Nicker- If Lady Isabella is in a cooperative mood and I can neck rein her. (Versus having to direct rein her because we are having a difference of opinion on where we should go), I usually put my free hand on my thigh. Sometimes I let it rest on the horn with the reins.

When I am riding Blue, and I can feel him about to explode, I will grab the horn, but I really think it is more to make me feel better than actual keep me from coming off. I think the secret to staying on is balance and seat...dont think grabbing the horn will keep me in the saddle, but it does make me feel more secure.

IBRiding- have you ever used a soft donut style cone for your dog. We have to use one of those on our corgi if he needs one. The traditional cones just wont work.

Eole- isabella definitely has her quirks and she is a diva...and I am so glad. She makes me laugh. 
Beautiful pics of Alize!

Koolio. Glad you had a nice ride on Sam. It is hard to find a balance between keeping our older horses active and pushing them too hard isn't it? I sorry all the time that I am asking her to do too much, but I hope she will give me a sign that I am asking her to do too much.

Rick- sorry to hear you are having to out off your property search until the spring....but I cant help but think it will just mean an even better place is waiting!

AA- nope, had no idea that I would be doing what I am doing 25 years ago! I thought I would still be in the classroom. I never saw myself going to a central office position, but I love it!

TW- Lady sure is a pretty gal"

Ellen and Greentree- yay for hay! And great exercise too!

VR- i dont know if Isabella was sore the next day or not.:sad: i havent had a chance to get back out to the farm, but our BO is pretty good about texting me if she looks "off" in any way and I havent heard from her, so no news is good news!

Stan, Glad you and the Harkey have come to an understanding!!

Blue and Sue- waving hello!!!

So HOT here. Heat wave will break on Thursday. Cant see the horses until tomorrow night!

Gotta run..gonna hit submit and pray this posts. Gonna be heartbroken if it is all lost. LOL

:runninghorse2::runninghorse2::runninghorse2::runninghorse2:


----------



## Eole

> Yes it does. How much does your Layla weigh? I will ask a doctor what dose she would recommend.


 Great, thanks. She is 50lbs. I guess I could look up dog-dosage on the web, but I'd rather have a clear vet suggestion. I'll order on the web. Not sure it's legal to cross meds bought online, but it's the seller's problem, not mine.

NM, that is a frame-worthy picture of you and Jay.
Corgi, I loved the "blowing out" thing to relax the horse. Breathing and sitting deeply usually works, they can feel our relaxation. Horses are more in tune with our bodies than our voice for sure.

Roadyy, we can help with bail money if you take that forbidden picture. 

MR, that's why endurance saddles don't have horns, but are often built on a western tree for horse and rider comfort.

I've been peering over maps, identifying land owners on city registers (online, how convenient) then went around said owners to discuss access and trails. I met wonderful people, horse lovers and gained access to about 1000 acres of pristine land that I can ride to from home. There are many old unmaintained trails criss-crossing all over. They were very enthusiastic about my offer to clear some and develop links between their lands.

Trail ride on Buttercup this morning. She felt sluggish for the first time, so it must me the heat and humidity. She is so brave and is learning to use her hinds going downhill. 

That part of trail in the ferns is magic. It's high enough, I lose the dogs in it.
There's another pony on my lawn. :loveshower:


----------



## Twalker

Hi All,

Went riding last night after work. Lady is such an awesome horse who I am falling in love with. She is a a joy to ride. She is calm but has spunkyness also. 

I am getting more fit and last night....WHOOT! I got on her with out dragging my leg on her rump. Also nobody had to hold her while I did it. That felt great and I Whooped a little. 

I've also been watching them work with 3 TBs that just got off the track. They are doing great. With lots of patience they are gaining headway. 

HP - Your buddy is lookin good.
Ellen - Hope the rain stops so you are able to enjoy Peaches more.
Roadyy - Getting to tour a ship sounds like fun. 
Nickers - Sounds like you had a great ride. I can't wait to go on my first trail ride.

Hope everyone has a great day.

Be talking to you later.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- No news yet. They interviewed the last candidate yesterday. I am hoping I get a call today. I'm not working again until Friday. I hope I know by then. Yes, current school will be mad. It's so close to the start! It happens though and I must do what is best for my family and career.

Ellen- yep a few of the girls are moulting. I also have one who is broody right now. I keep kicking her off the nest so she will eat and stay cool. I'm getting between 6-9 eggs a day from my 11 hens. I have to get out there now and clean the coop again before it rains. It's too hot to have a stinky coop, poor girls LOL

Rick- I will try to remember to get pics of the roped off round pen. It is working, but it's been too hot to really do much. I wish I had a regular gate. trying to keep a horse in, a horse out and tying a rope for a gate can be a pain LOL. By the time i feed and groom a little, I am a wet towel!!!


----------



## Celeste

People were asking about what you do with your extra hand if you ride one handed. My answer is it depends on what horse I am riding and what we are doing.

If I am riding a quiet, older, gentle horse along a dirt road at a walk, I either rest the hand on my leg or wave it around because I am talking to somebody.

If I am on the Psycho Princess, I might keep it close to the saddle horn, or if there is no horn, close to the front of the saddle, just in case...........

I actually prefer to hold the reins with my right hand. I have been doing that for way over 40 years. I can swap and do it the other way, but I usually don't. At this point I have no idea why I didn't learn to do the traditional steer with the left hand to keep your right hand free thing. Maybe I developed the habit before I ever had a lesson. Who knows?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tj what size boots u wear? Ran into a real deal, answer quick!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

More Isabella escapades:

Just got a text from the BO. This is what it says:

Izzy is in full blown heat. Yesterday and last night she was obsessed with Zip. Right now she is going nuts for Jazzi and won't let Dallas or Chico near her. She is all collected up and prancing a jig at the fence. I am standing here admiring her movement.

I responded with " I bet she looks pretty"

BO texted back: AWESOME!!!!! Don't ever let her tell you that she is lame!

Yep...that's my girl. The old grey lesbian mare who can be sound as can be when she wants to impress the other mares. LOL


----------



## Maryland Rider

Too late for me to mess with pics.

Pony has a new home and all went well.
Free lease agreement and horses got along well.
Proud cut pony has a new harem of 3 mares.
Little girl has a new sure footed pony to ride.
No tears even from wife and daughter.

Good Evening All:
Time to crash very soon.

I start sending pics to the computer tomorrow(tooth that is blue).

This pony needed a rider and enjoys the trails.
No grandchildren to ride it yet not even a bun in the oven.
They should have at least five years with the pony.

Welcome new thread members, sorry I have not said this sooner.
Way too much going on lately.
My mom will move in this weekend, about time.
Riding will have to wait till following weekend.
My horse is no longer off on the left rear.
Not fully back together but close.
Daughter rode him in arena Sunday for 15 minutes.


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Yep...that's my girl. The old grey lesbian mare who can be sound as can be when she wants to impress the other mares. LOL


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Koolio

Wasp attack!!

The darned wasps are vicious. Last night at evening check and feed, Koolio had a hugely swollen bottom eyelid with the top threatening to follow. No evidence of trauma or injury. It seems he was stung by a wasp or something. This morning he was better but not back to normal yet. Tonight he's almost normal.

Lucy got stung again today too and reacted big time! I just got home and she was fine, long enough to take some meat out to cook for dinner and then I noticed her lips swelling up. I gave her a Benadryl but her face proceeded to swell like a balloon, closing both eyes, completely swelling her muzzle and lumping up her ears, and finally ending in hives down her body. So... off to the vet we go.
Poor baby...









The vet gave her an injection of more Benadryl and a steroid along with some eye drops. Tonight she is sleepy, but still quite swollen. So, no "turn out" for Lucy in the yard until we get a good frost. We can't risk another serious reaction to wasps and they are in fine form this time of year.


----------



## Roadyy

*MR*, Glad the pony has a good home fit for him and a girl will continue her love of horse. I hope the mom moving in is a graceful one with no hiccups.

*Tracey*, sorry to hear about the winged devils attacking the horses. I hope they recover soon.


I took the couple out to tour the vessel and I tell you the woman was so excited at everything. I took her down into the belly and showed her the steering units, the huge generators then worked our way up through the levels of accommodations. The fact there was a 16 man Theater was really neat to see then when she got to the pilot house she was almost in tears. When we walked the cat walk under the helo pad she was constantly calling out to her husband down on the dock to take pics of her.

Then her husband got to go and he was more impressed with the bow thrusters, Engineer's stations and Z drive steering than the staterooms. Albeit when we got to the pilot house and he got to sit in the captain's chair and look out over the back deck he was very happy. He is ex Navy and this is the biggest ship he has been on since retiring.


I didn't get any pics of the inside, but will get them to send me the pics they took of eachother on the cat walk. This was the only pic I got as I was pulling up to the boat.


----------



## tjtalon

Beautiful boat Rick! I bet the Navy man was in 7th heaven.

Tracey, hope the dogs recover fast from the wasps...poor baby Lucy!

Ladona, laughed out loud w/reading of Isabella's "mating dance", that's hilarious.

Thank you Blue & Ladona for alerting me to AA's post on the boots (I don't have horse forum on my phone, it doesn't behave well there for some reason)!! FB PM on phone started beeping madly 'tho. Thank you AA!! What an incredible surprise, I can't wait!

Have fingers tightly crossed for results from app/cover letter/resume I submitted yesterday (online & hard copies in person) to a large veterinarian hospital nearby. Will keep on keepin' on w/the search & try to not get my hopes up too much, but...hoping anyway!

Eole, I always love your pictures too, beautiful! And MR's, when...he posts them lol!

MR, happy to hear that the pony has a good new home & new girlfriends (of both species, lol!)

Nicker, happy 1st day of school! Hope all goes well!

I've likely missed some things, but keeping kinda-sorta caught up anyway. Today going to research other vet hosps around my area.

Later all, hello to all...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Poor Lucy and Koolio! My boxers were allergic to bee/wasp stings too. Do you think the wasps are in the new pasture? 

*MR*: Need some pictures! Pony is happy, girls are happy, sounds like the perfect home! 

*Eole*: Another wonderful picture of your enchanted forest and pretty Buttercup. 

*TWalker*: Lady is a beautiful girl and such a good girl too! Maybe some day you can own her.

*HP*: Nike is looking fabulous! Good to hear your rope arena is working. Any news on the job front yet? 

*Roadyy*: Looking forward to seeing those pictures! Nothing like sitting in the captain's chair looking out over the water! 

*Tj*: Box is going out today!! Good luck on the vet job. 

Yesterday was one of those days that it pours down then the sun comes out and it feels like a sauna. Then repeat. So, decided to take Stu out and see how he does through the ponds that appear on our roads during heavy rains. He was a superstar!! For the first time I was the one spraying water all over the other vehicles as I went flying past. Nothing bothered that car!! What fun!!:loveshower:

I am rather looking forward to a little snow this year...just one maybe so I can check out the car in those conditions. :wink:

To everyone who advised me to get a Subaru; THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!


----------



## Twalker

Koolio said:


> Wasp attack!!
> 
> The darned wasps are vicious. Last night at evening check and feed, Koolio had a hugely swollen bottom eyelid with the top threatening to follow. No evidence of trauma or injury. It seems he was stung by a wasp or something. This morning he was better but not back to normal yet. Tonight he's almost normal.
> 
> Lucy got stung again today too and reacted big time! I just got home and she was fine, long enough to take some meat out to cook for dinner and then I noticed her lips swelling up. I gave her a Benadryl but her face proceeded to swell like a balloon, closing both eyes, completely swelling her muzzle and lumping up her ears, and finally ending in hives down her body. So... off to the vet we go.
> Poor baby...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vet gave her an injection of more Benadryl and a steroid along with some eye drops. Tonight she is sleepy, but still quite swollen. So, no "turn out" for Lucy in the yard until we get a good frost. We can't risk another serious reaction to wasps and they are in fine form this time of year.


Poor girl. Hope she get better soon. Flys are aweful here.


----------



## greentree

AA....Alaska is DRIPPING!! There is a storm just north of us with a cold front, maybe that will trigger her! She 327 days, and she foaled Adrianna at 335. (Not that my memory is that good....I had the semen transport sheet from 2009)

Last night, the colt was pushing on her at her flank....like an alien basketball trying to escape!! She would do this grunt/groan that was pitiful and funny at the same time.

Y'all have a great day....I am on mare stare....taking my ipad, since my phone has the pictures hostage..


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *Koolio*:
> *TWalker*: Lady is a beautiful girl and such a good girl too! Maybe some day you can own her.
> 
> Yesterday was one of those days that it pours down then the sun comes out and it feels like a sauna. Then repeat. So, decided to take Stu out and see how he does through the ponds that appear on our roads during heavy rains. He was a superstar!! For the first time I was the one spraying water all over the other vehicles as I went flying past. Nothing bothered that car!! What fun!!:loveshower:
> 
> I am rather looking forward to a little snow this year...just one maybe so I can check out the car in those conditions. :wink:
> 
> To everyone who advised me to get a Subaru; THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!


I can only wish to buy her. But for now it is almost like I own her and without all the cost. 

Good to hear Stu was a superstar for you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA....Alaska is DRIPPING!! There is a storm just north of us with a cold front, maybe that will trigger her! She 327 days, and she foaled Adrianna at 335. (Not that my memory is that good....I had the semen transport sheet from 2009)
> 
> Last night, the colt was pushing on her at her flank....like an alien basketball trying to escape!! She would do this grunt/groan that was pitiful and funny at the same time.
> 
> Y'all have a great day....I am on mare stare....taking my ipad, since my phone has the pictures hostage..


Exciting news!! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I put Peaches up last night and left her on a dry surface. While cleaning her back feet I noticed that she has really nicely developed frogs. She has not had shoes on them most of her life. The fronts are different as they are usually shod and the frog is not as well developed. Cleaning them yesterday p.m., I didn't see any signs of thrush. Hope I made a misdiagnosis. She did well stalled all night even though she has mostly been a pasture horse. I think I have had her about 2 weeks and everything about her seems wonderful. Love her personality. She is a delight to be around. I am actually looking forward to getting on her this weekend. I am hoping tales of the trails will be part of my posts from here on out. 

TJ I hope you get the job a the veterinary clinic. You love animals and probably would look forward to going to your job everyday. I am hoping for ya!

Koolio Sorry about Lucy's and Koolio's encounter with the wasp. Hope them babies get better soon. Between yellow jackets and wasps this time of year is treacherous for going outside. 

MR Glad the pony found a good home. That will be a happy kid with her new friend. Thought of your encounter with the yellow jackets when I read Koolio's post. Glad your horse is doing better. Will be looking for the pics you promised

Ladona Sounds like Izzy knows how to put her best foot forward. I am afraid she has let the secret out. I guess she was showing off so much she forgot to see if you or the BO was watching. She won't be as convincing when she decides to gimp out when you want to ride or give her a pedicure:rofl: Bad Diva!!!!! That is very interesting about the exaggerated exhale. Sounds like a good tool for calming. Thanks for explaining.

Natalie Glad Buttercup is doing well. I think we all get wilted with the heat and humidity. She is so cute. 

HP I know, the coop gets kinda strong during the hot humid weather. Mine is due for a good cleaning and fresh shavings. Glad the roped round pen is working. I know you are anxious to work with Nicke.:thumbsup: I wonder if you could use an efence handle and rig it up to make opening and closing the rope gate easier. 

Rick Your job sounds like it has some fun moments. Giving tours of the vessels you build must make you very proud of your contribution to the finished product.

Greentree Hope the baby comes soon. How exciting. Congrats.

Well, hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Twalker said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Went riding last night after work. Lady is such an awesome horse who I am falling in love with. She is a a joy to ride. She is calm but has spunkyness also.
> 
> I am getting more fit and last night....WHOOT! I got on her with out dragging my leg on her rump. Also nobody had to hold her while I did it. That felt great and I Whooped a little.


*Twalker* So glad you are enjoying Lady so much. I truly understand your feelings of growing attachment. I think I have found my heart horse. Wonderful experience.


----------



## Happy Place

I go in to work at 1 so I have just been wandering the house, doing a quick pick up. Still no word from the other school. Has me in knots. After today's training, recieving me laptop and chromebook, they will have to offer a decent amount before I leave this district in a bind.

Greentree- good luck on the Mare Stare! Can't wait to see baby pics.

TJ- Good luck on the job front. I always thought I would like to work for a vet. You may be able to get a vet tech licence (unless you already have that and I missed it!).

Ellen- you talked about some schooling. What about vet tech or x ray tech? Both are 2 yr programs. Not sure about grants, probably have to go for school loans. Check with AARP! They may have info about grants for adults returning to school. AARP is a really great resource for lots of things.

Koolio- I really don't like wasps! Poor babies. DH got chased by ground bees last year. Imagine a 6'7" really big guy running down the driveway ripping his clothes off to get the bees away from his body!! :rofl: I missed that but go into fits every time he tells the story! I think I am going to get an epi pen, just in case. I haven't been stung in quite a while but I swelled up pretty good.

MR- Good luck on moving mom. Even in the best of times, moving is stressful. Hope everyone fares well.


----------



## Happy Place

*New ride!*

I forgot to mention! My suburban is on it's last legs. We are shopping for a new to me truck so I can pull a trailer. Found this pretty nice Dodge Ram with a trailer package and brake controller. I can't apply for a loan until I actually get a paycheck (two weeks I think), I hope it's still available. The closer I get to fall, the more expensive 4wd trucks become. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## ellen hays

*AA *

So glad your auto is working out so well. I was talking to someone yesterday that said the farmers almanac was predicting a wet, cold winter. It might have been a very timely purchase. :thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Ellen- you talked about some schooling. What about vet tech or x ray tech? Both are 2 yr programs. Not sure about grants, probably have to go for school loans. Check with AARP! They may have info about grants for adults returning to school. AARP is a really great resource for lots of things.
> .


*HP* Thanx for the advice. That is a great idea. Hope the job dilemma works in your favor. Hope shopping for a truck goes well. Have a good day.:wave:


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> *Twalker* So glad you are enjoying Lady so much. I truly understand your feelings of growing attachment. I think I have found my heart horse. Wonderful experience.


I fully agree with you. I think you have a winner on your hands. With Lady, I knew she was the one on the first ride.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> People were asking about what you do with your extra hand if you ride one handed. My answer is it depends on what horse I am riding and what we are doing.


If I'm riding one handed, my other hand is usually resting on my thigh, or fishing around in my saddle bags for licorice, or holding the licorice I am snacking on. (Licorice is the best snack while trail riding. It's long and therefore easy to pass to your riding partners and just plain yummy. Red or cherry flavoured is the best). I ride two handed in my English saddle and drop the reins when taking pictures. Thank goodness my horses are forgiving!


----------



## Roadyy

Here you can see the cat walk under the helo pad and then see us standing on it. Great view and great shady spot to relax after a hard day. haha


----------



## Koolio

TJ - best of luck on your job apps!! Keep at it and the perfect situation will appear!

Happy - hoping you get a call with a job offer very soon! Very exciting to get a new truck! My dad loves his Dodge.

Anita - glad Stu is working out for you. If we bought a new vehicle we would probably get a 6cyl Sub Outback. My daughters Sub is great to drive. I can't make it slide on the snow even when I try.

Greentree - I hope foaling goes well. Ooh the excitement of the pitter patter of little hooves!

Lucy and Koolio are both much better today. The swelling in both is almost gone. I've been mowing and weed whacking all morning to try to find a nest in the yard and discourage the wasps from making one. So far, I can't find anything...

I wish everyone a great day!


----------



## greentree

Thanks , all!! I started her foaling thread in the breeding section......I had to take photos with my ipad this morning, since not only are the others held hostage on my, phone, but now I seem to have LOST my phone!! I had it yesterday evening....poof.

Roadyy, it was funny(I guess....) the other evening I was bringing Tootsie and Alaska in , and DH got a picture of me leading them, and said. "She makes you look SKINNY!" I said, "I suppose I would also look skinny next to a battleship!!" And there you go, a battleship!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: Ship is huge! Is this one still in production or is it launched already? 

*Koolio*: So good the swelling is down from the wasps; i wonder if Miss Lucy could show you where they are? She might not be so curious in the future! 

I got some extra hay in, TSC got a load in yesterday of really pretty hay and i had a 10% off coupon ready to expire, so used it to buy some feed and 10 bales of hay. I wish i could have fit more in the barn, but it is full.

They had told me they weren't getting in hay anymore, so I recently bought some hay from my regular guy, but it is such poor quality the horses only nibble it. Going to give them some of each kind this winter, right now they only get a little of the poor stuff since there is some grass out there.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> .
> 
> Anita - glad Stu is working out for you. If we bought a new vehicle we would probably get a 6cyl Sub Outback. My daughters Sub is great to drive. I can't make it slide on the snow even when I try.
> 
> !


I really wanted a 6cyl Outback too, drove one and it was so powerful!! But, it was 6K more than Stu, and dark brownish red with black interior. Too hot inside for driving in the south! 

Decided to save my money and be sensible 

Maybe someday I can save up enough for a new one, but the horses take their share of the cash :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I really wanted a 6cyl Outback too, drove one and it was so powerful!! But, it was 6K more than Stu, and dark brownish red with black interior. Too hot inside for driving in the south!


Echo (my crosstrek) is a 4cyl with the "rubber band" transmission (or so my husband calls it) and it does just fine. Doesn't have quite the pickup my high output 6cyl tacoma did, but it can get up and go even up hill without issue. And I am happy to trade that bit of power for the amazing gas mileage!!


*Greentree*: looking forward to baby pics.. i so miss foaling.

*Rick*: thank you for the pics.. my brain can't wrap around just how massive those vessels are

*ellen*: can't wait for a ride report!


Today was my 10th day in a row at work. I actually got out almost on time (was supposed to be done at 3 and left at 4:45), so had some time to get some stuff done around the house before dinner. Seems like once dinner is over, I am just done for the day and have no motivation for anything.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> *Roadyy*:
> I recently bought some hay from my regular guy, but it is such poor quality the horses only nibble it. Going to give them some of each kind this winter, right now they only get a little of the poor stuff since there is some grass out there.


Anita, when you get hay that your horses won't eat does your supplier trade it out for you? I really like the place I get hay. If I'm not satisfied with the hay I can take it back and they'll replace it. Of course I have to load it all up and take it back, but only once was I dissatisfied and sure enough, they replaced it.


----------



## Roadyy

*AA*, yes the vessel is completed and sitting at one of the local marinas. It is at the point of going through the ABS and Coast Guard sea trials to be approved for work. They basically treat it like a rental and run it as hard as they can in different scenarios. Test all of the alarm systems and emergency systems as well as maneuverability. 

Sorry your hay is poor and hope your hay guy will swap out. My hay guy will come out and look at what the horses will not eat then give me a roll to replace it or refund my money and let me get some elsewhere til he figures out if it was just a bad cut then bring me a new roll from the next cutting for free. I only keep a few squares on hand for trips or when separating horses like I have Doc now.

*Tracey*, sorry I missed that it was one horse and one dog, but 2 of your babies. Glad Koolio and Lucy are both recovering well and hope a full recovery is as quick.

*Greentree*, when is your DH's funeral? If I made a comment like that to my wife even in kidding I would not be among the living long. I will be keeping a look in on the foaling thread now that it is up. I went looking for it yesterday. I hope you find your phone and are able to rescue the pics so we can enjoy them.


Dawn, the vessel is 302 feet long if that helps put into perspective the size of it. It is impressive even to me after seeing so many. Now I will add that if you look at the first pic of the full side shot and imagine you are not seeing the bottom 20 feet of the boat. It is drafting 12 foot in the water and it's 8 foot from water surface to top of marina. 
Before it launches it is sitting 8 feet off the ground on blocks so when I have to go on a repair call in the pilot house imagine that climb is similar to do stair climbing like your avatar. Then add a 15 lb tool bag and if the equipment can't be repaired on site then it must make the trip back down to the ground with me and that 15 lb tool bag. 



On to horse news. I think Reba was letting me know her disgust for my lack of visits as she would not come to me or let me catch her easily yesterday. I did finally get her and did some more work on her farrier training. Once I got a couple of good gives on that I decided to start her on bit training. I got the lead rope in her mouth 4 times even with her lack of desire to keep it in there. I'll be working on that each trip until she gets used to it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, when you get hay that your horses won't eat does your supplier trade it out for you? I really like the place I get hay. If I'm not satisfied with the hay I can take it back and they'll replace it. Of course I have to load it all up and take it back, but only once was I dissatisfied and sure enough, they replaced it.


this was his only cutting this year, and so there is nothing to swap it out with. Don't know what's happening with his hay, but time to find a new supplier. 

I get the hay delievered, so don't know what it looks like until it arrives. 

If I have some bad hay, he'll swap it out on the next trip, but this is just a whole load of craapy stuff. The hay had been getting worse and worse every load. Don't understand why. 

Roadyy, if I put a round bale out there, Chivas would explode. He is a piggie.


----------



## tjtalon

Just found Greentree's foaling thread; the look on that's mare's face is priceless: "I am soooo over this...".

Rick, that boat is HUGE. It is hard to imagine the size of it. 

Dawn sounds like you need another hand at work. I'll be there in 15 minutes....

No news from the vet clinic yet, or from anything else I've submitted to online...(, except one security guard thing at a hotel, graveyard shift, where I'd applied for front desk courtesy service, days or swings. No. Not trying to be too picky, but do have a little time to try & get something that's good for me. Fingers crossed.)

Timothy is sticking to me like glue this week. Pretty sure he is lonely, but he'll need to get used to being an only cat. I miss his happy-go-lucky behavior, but it's in there somewhere, just will take time.

Hope all are well & doing fine.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*AA* I am sorry about the hay. I kinda understand how you feel. The second year I lived here, I bought some hay and had it delivered. Red wouldn't eat it. Had a barn full of hay my horse would not eat. The situation was different that year, because no one could cut hay because of rain. That hay must have stayed in the field way too long. I finally gave it away for goat hay. This year was an about face here in the southeast, because when I got my hay this year, the hay guy said this had been affected by the drought earlier this summer. Much less at the cutting than normal and he completely lost a cutting. I know many lost a whole cutting because of the dry weather. I will tell you that having a barn full of hay that the horses will not eat is dire. Been there and done that. If you need me to see if I can find some round bales, I will be glad to. After it turns cool and hay doesn't mold, you can put one out and they can eat on it. Sometimes TSC has round bales to sell. My step son does it every year. I thought I was going to have to do that this year until this cutting came and my hay guy called me. My hay guy called me around the first of the hay season and I declined because I didn't know I was going to get Peaches. Next year, whether I have a horse or not, this guys hay is good enough to store and sell during the winter. I never won't to be hayless again. Scary feeling. Like I said before, if I can help please let me know. We are close enough for me to get it to you. Finding it may be a trick. My hay guy may have one more cutting. I don't know, but will call him and ask.

*PH13 *I am riding Peaches this weekend. I asked S to take pics just for my Over 40 family. So, whether it is a good ride or a bad ride, I am going to have pics. I don't have any reason to feel that my first ride will be any other than a good one. I just have not seen anything that has concerned me from Peaches. By this time with the other two I had seen behavior that really had me concerned about getting on them. I am even catching myself looking forward to my first ride. This is a first since I developed my fear of riding. 

*Rick* Am I correct in the speculation that Reba is becoming that special horse. I know you have always worked with all of your horses, but she seems to be a bit special? At any rate, you seem to enjoy the groundwork so much maybe it needs to be called groundfun instead.:wink:

I put Peaches up again last night and cleaned her hooves. She was more compliant about picking her feet up for me and they really did looked good. No sign of any thrush. She is out there right now patiently waiting on breakfast. I am not giving her treats at all because she doesn't nibble or nip and I don't want to get that started. She is still a joy and I am so positive. I haven't been this happy in years. I don't know if I will be able to contain myself when I get comfortable enough to ride the forest road the first time by myself. If it continues like this, yep I would venture to describe this time of my life as the happy golden years.:thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a great day. God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

It's noon. No word from that other school. Seems strange to me. At what point do I call them to see if they made a decision? Their orientation is next week. That doesn't leave much time to do second interviews, get paper work in and negotiate a salary does it?

Every time I go in to my new job, I like it better. Tomorrow I am working 10-12:30 with a riding lesson after that. Maybe God is trying to tell me something! I've been praying that He shows me where I should land.

Today if the suburban starts I am taking clothes to good will, going to the beach and having some horse time. The humidity is gone and it is a blissful 73 degrees!


----------



## USARODEOGIRL

What's going on?


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> It's noon. No word from that other school. Seems strange to me. At what point do I call them to see if they made a decision? Their orientation is next week. That doesn't leave much time to do second interviews, get paper work in and negotiate a salary does it?
> 
> Every time I go in to my new job, I like it better. Tomorrow I am working 10-12:30 with a riding lesson after that. Maybe God is trying to tell me something! I've been praying that He shows me where I should land.


That is strange. I'd call them today, just to see, but this present place you're already involved in sounds pretty darned good (if the other place can't be timely w/calling you, what else would they be remiss with?).

I'm with you on the praying for just that, what you said...:iagree:


----------



## Twalker

I haven't gotten time to read posts but I had to tell you that I barrel raced at a trot last night. WHOOT! What a blast that was. Lady is so awesome. I have never barrel raced before. I also tried the poles a couple times. I think I am hooked. 

OK, back to reading. You all have a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

I think you should find happiness and satisfaction in where you are now so if and when something better comes along then you can find the same in it. Remember the life lesson that you will never be happy and satisfied in anything or anywhere if you can't be happy in now and here. If where you are now will pay the bills with a little extra and allow you the horse time you are mentioning then I see nothing wrong with staying where you are. If the other job calls wanting an interview this late in the game then tell them you are not willing to leave where you are now on such short notice. Mind you I am not in school atmosphere and that type of thing might be the norm.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy I already interviewed. I will be happy at either place, so it's really a win win. I just want it settled lol.


----------



## Happy Place

TWalker trot barrels sound fun!!! 

I finally took some pics of the round pen. Almost forgot and was walking away, so no close ups of my awesome knot tying skills LMBO. I only had to tie off 2 sections and the entrance. It works for now.


----------



## Maryland Rider

USARODEOGIRL said:


> What's going on?


Welcome RG: Tell us more we are a unique group.

Good Evening All:
Too much going on, getting ready for mom to move in.
Still finishing a closet this evening.

I owe everyone pics from the weekend.
I have not forgotten, might not happen till the weekend though.

Growing a little Corn this evening.

Roadyy: That boat was awesome!
Liked the launch better though.

Not riding this weekend due to moving mom in.
Great weather but there are priorities.

Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: That is great you are looking forward to riding and not nervous. May still happen when you go to throw your leg over her but that's ok, very normal if hesitation. Just having company there will be a fun change for you. 

Your hay looked really good in the pictures. I would love to get some if your hay man has extra. I plan to move the craapy hay into my 4th stall once I am sure I will not be needing it. Wasn't sure if I would get a 4th horse still keeping options open. 

Once I move that hay out, will have room for 100 bales or so. It is basically a 5th stall with solid doors where I store the hay so not a lot of room. 

The TSC hay is really nice hay, but at $8 bale pretty pricey. If your hay man has more hay and needs to sell it would love to get some once I shift the hay around. 

Problem is it is too muddy to get my hay/shavings trailer out, and i don't have a tag for it so nervous about driving it too far. One of these days i need to get it a tag or sell it or something. It just sits there most of the time. 

*MR*: Good luck with your expanded family with your dear mother moving in. I think it is fabulous that you are spending so much time making sure she has a nice place. You are a good son and she is blessed to have you. 

I have been giving my DS strong hints that eventually I will be moving in with him. He was a bit shocked at the thought at first but coming around now I think. :wink:

*HP*: Don't know what to say about the job front, but it should resolve itself before too long. Maybe the other school is just the kind that spends time making sure the right decision is made. That's the one you worked at last year right? Good to hear you have the round pen usable. 

*TWalker*: Good to hear you are out there having fun on your horse!! Hope the fires are staying far away!!!

*TJ*: Never hurts to make a call back...hope Tim settles down soon. maybe a new toy to distract him?? 

We have several wild kitties hanging around a work. Several of us feed them but I know there are days they miss. Haven't seen moma cat for a couple of days, so she may have her new litter born. There is two from the last litter, one friendly male and one male that stays back all the time. I think he is the dad. Total 5 that i see regularly. 

Be happy to ship these wild cats to anyone that wants them, but catching them may be tricky!


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning, All.


HP, glad you got the round pen up to usable status and can now start working Nike in fair weather. Can't wait to start seeing those pics.


MR, I agree the launch was better, but sitting on that landing pad and looking out was pretty cool too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Forecast for rain all weekend. Don't remember such a wet August in a while. Looks like not a lot of riding going to happen but was really hoping to give everyone a good bath, but probably not with rain, darnit. 

Not a lot happening here. Have a great day everyone, it is FRIDAY.


----------



## greentree

Alaska had filly #5 last night!! I 'll have some pictures in a bit!

I had doused myself in Off in a vain attempt to stop the chiggers that are eating me alive.....so I got a quick bath, put on my P.J.'s, and THEN decided I better check.... There were feet when I got there, then she pushed out the nose, gave me "the look", so I got the placenta off the legs and pulled to get her shoulders out. This filly is huge! 

She was born suckling....I don't think I have ever had one do that.

Be back in a bit with pics!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 


GreenTree Congratulations on the new baby. Hurry with the pics. I know your mare is glad it is over and the baby is here. I love having new born equines around. They are so cute:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

*AA* I talked to hay guy yesterday. He will have another cutting in Sept. and is thinking it will be a good one. The only drawback is regular customers that haven't gotten hay yet. He has them at the top of his call list. He is placing me after them. Will have to play it by ear because I have no idea what he will have left over. Just want you to know the situation. I will continue looking for additional source and you should too. Between the 2 of us, maybe we can get what you need. I was also wanting to ask you about your trailer. If you are considering selling it, it may be what I am looking for. It looks like I will be buying hay in the future and will need a way to haul it. The John Deere people who will be servicing my tractor this fall can come get the tractor for much less than a heavy duty 16 ft trailer would cost. For hay hauling, I could use a more light weight trailer.

*HP* The round pen looks great:thumbsup: I don't know why but I thought you used rope for the sides. That would really a good set up for me. Where did you get the poles from? You are very creative!!!!

*MR *Hope your moms move will be a smooth transition. I know she will be happy and safe there.

Welcome *RodeoGirl.* Come join us in our never ending adventure

*Koolio *I may have to stock the cherry licorice. Sounds like a great snack.

Glad Lucy and Koolio are better. Darn wasps.

*PH13* Will do. Ride report and pics.

*TJ* My black kitty, Sissy, is my best buddy. She sleeps right next to me every night. Sometimes I reach over to just touch her just to know she is there. Plugs that empty space. Let Timothy get close. He will give you comfort. He probably knows you miss Savannah too.:hug:

Guess I had better close. Got to feed the critters and get in gear. Need to do some things to get ready for my guests this weekend. Have been dragging my feet and haven't gotten anything done. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. God bless and keep.


----------



## Happy Place

Greentree congrats on baby #5!

Ellen, the poles were already there. I only roped in where the poles had broken and horses were walking right through.

I'm off to work, then a lesson this afternoon. Hopefully I will be working Nike tonight as the weather is finally tolerable!!


----------



## Roadyy

Congratulations, greentree!!!!!!


MN17 I should have mentioned it earlier, but was in a rush. I wore the shirt to the gy last night and got several comments on it. Some are looking to do workout shirts with a twist off of yours. 


I have access to a friend's cabin cruiser. It's an older 28 footer with a V birth bedroom. Was thinking of staying a couple of days on it and just going to work from there. It's about the same distance too work from there as it is from the house.

It's in the water now. lol


----------



## SueC

Evening (here), all! 

Just checking in after a busy week. We've been re-fencing in one of our paddocks, basically because the plants in our shade clumps needed more room, and we electrified these clumps, by laying underground cable and also by making corridor connections with new fences aboveground, for more lines of tree lucerne to grow for fodder. This afternoon I connected up all the wires and while there are a few connections to iron out still, it was all running at 4.5kV or more (we can get up to 8kV by tweaking things) and that was enough to let the calves use this paddock, so they were happy for the change of scenery and fresh food! Clover really growing now, and yummy ryegrass and lotus coming through, and the usual kikuyu and other perennials.

I am now 95% over my illness. On Sunday the weather was wonderful and we did a climb in the Stirling Ranges! Will post photos soon, just have to upload them first. Immediately after the climb I fell asleep in the car and then found myself unmotivated to move out of horizontal position for 24h! Post bronchitis, not always so easy. So I "lost" a day there, but was fine after. Wednesday I went rollerblading again in the early morning and then after work I _finally_ got back on my horse for the first time since I got bronchitis. He was happy to work after three weeks off and actually, the other horses decided to come with us up the sand track for 600m, before chickening out. It was so funny though, Sunsmart was doing his flying trot and his mother was sitting right behind him doing the same, and his uncle was coming up beside him pacing (he's a natural pacer), and those two were *in their paddock rugs* and doing the full racing formation thing ex-harness racers automatically do when running in a group! :rofl:

Hope everyone is well. More later. Bedtime approaches... :wave:


----------



## VickiRose

Congrats on the foal Greentree!!


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Alaska had filly #5 last night!! I 'll have some pictures in a bit!
> 
> I had doused myself in Off in a vain attempt to stop the chiggers that are eating me alive.....so I got a quick bath, put on my P.J.'s, and THEN decided I better check.... There were feet when I got there, then she pushed out the nose, gave me "the look", so I got the placenta off the legs and pulled to get her shoulders out. This filly is huge!
> 
> She was born suckling....I don't think I have ever had one do that.
> 
> Be back in a bit with pics!


Congrats on your new filly. It is so awesome to be involved in the birthing. I worked at a show barn years ago and got to help in deliveries.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> We have several wild kitties hanging around a work. Several of us feed them but I know there are days they miss. Haven't seen moma cat for a couple of days, so she may have her new litter born. There is two from the last litter, one friendly male and one male that stays back all the time. I think he is the dad. Total 5 that i see regularly.
> 
> Be happy to ship these wild cats to anyone that wants them, but catching them may be tricky!


 You could check with your local humane society. Some communities have funding to trap, neuter, and release feral cats to keep them from continuing to overpopulate. This is often done at no cost to the people that feed them.


----------



## tjtalon

No news on the job front. Did get this morning a hidey-hole thing for Timothy & some new toy mice (he loves hidey stuff & only relates to toy mice as toys). Yes, Ellen (and thank you for your thought); we are being a comfort to each other with the loss of Savannah. Anyway, pics of approaches to the new thing, just because; no big ships or horses around to share(he's very visual, takes him time, just hope he gets into it & likes it).


----------



## Ibriding

Yay, I'm caught up!

Cooper still has the cone on but his wound is looking much better. I can actually take it off for a short time every so often. The cone is large but he gets it bent on the end when he really works at it. 

We're not in danger from the fires but there are several not too far away. The smoke in the air is awful. Today looks much more clear but I woke up with a sore throat and have been coughing. The Grizzly Bear Complex is northeast of us and grew like crazy yesterday. We can see the smoke from here and in the span of an hour it went from smoke to looking like a bomb went off. The plumes are still huge. It looks like there are several huge storm clouds that direction. So scary!

I'm hoping to get some riding in this weekend if the air quality isn't too bad.


----------



## Happy Place

Another fun day at work. Everyone is so down to earth and just fun to talk with. At the end of my day I changed in to the jeans I wore yesterday to feed and my boots so I could go ride. My secretary came in to my office (which is tiny), so I said, "sorry if I smell like a horse". Without missing a beat, she said no one would notice, we all live in the country! LOL Love this place. On the way to my lesson I had pretty much decided that this is where I was meant to be. Then I got the call from the other school. They didn't hire me. There was a candidate who was very qualified but did not have a job. They said the position could be iffy and they didn't want to put me through that so they gave it to the person who was not currently employed. I am relieved and feel very satisfied!!! I knew that if I didn't pursue all avenues, I would always wonder. 

After work I had my lesson. It went great, even though I was so tired! We did some leg yields and she called out some things for me to do on the fly, like an impromptu dressage test. It was simple transitions, change of hands across the diagonal and 20 meter circles. Very fun. Now I am wore right out. I need a nap before I go feed and work with Nike. Lessons will now be shifted to late afternoon as I won't get there until 3:30 from work. Thankfully it is right on the way home! I love that part!


----------



## Celeste

The farrier came out and put new shoes on the girls. While I had them caught, I also updated their shots and worming. I think that they were very tired of me by the time I turned them out. That did not stop them from galloping up for dinner tonight. I was planning to ride this evening, but my body didn't agree. It said that I had spent enough time out in the flaming heat today......


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, that's wonderful! I just knew everything would work out. It all came together and now you can get on with your life, right?


----------



## corgi

Well, after a week of raging horsey hormones, I am left with a pathetic, pooped, polo pony.:faceshot:

BO said last night was the first night since Saturday night that Isabella did not spend the whole night calling to that other mare out in the field while she was in her stall. She spent the week running, bucking, kicking, popping up in the front, and NOT EATING. Like I said, I am used to this in March amd April....never happened in August before.

At first she wasnt eating because she was too infatuated with her mare, but now she isnt eating because she is exhausted and crashing from her hormonal high. She was so pathetic tonight. I had to check for gut sounds because I was afraid she was colicing. She isnt. She is just exhausted and a little depressed.

I put the saddle on her and she perked up a little bit. We rode at a very slow walk for about 30 minutes and when I put her back in her stall she ate her grain.

I love her so much, but when it is time for me to buy another horse, please remind me that I said Isabella is going to be my one and only mare. LOL


----------



## corgi

HP- I am glad you feel good about your job. I just had a feeling that this one was the right one and was afraid you would be offered the other one and take it. Now you can settle in!


----------



## Happy Place

This whole job thing has been a long road. Thank you all for your words of encouragement and patience while I whined, fretted and ranted about the situation. Now I am back to normal and "back to school tired"! Teachers, you all know what i mean by that! I had intended to work with Nike tonight. All I could manage after dinner was a long slow hug LOL. He was quite pleased with that.

Off topic (as if we EVER stray from the topic) :rofl: I know some of you have kept chickens before. Ellen, MR... for the past two days I have gotten a weirdly cracked egg each day. It's got cracks, but the membrane is in tact. Almost looks like the inside was too big for the shell! Not sure if I have a hen starting to have problems or what. Anyone ever see this? 

View attachment 685537


----------



## Ibriding

Great to hear Happy! It sounds like the jobs worked out perfectly for everyone and now you can really settle in. 

Isabella sounds like a character corgi. We have 2 mares right now and 1 gelding who isn't convinced he's a gelding. My mare is in love with the beautiful buckskin that shares the fence line. Poor Flick, our gelding, does his best to herd her away from the fence. It's taken a bit of management but we do have enough room to separate them. 

Hubby and I delivered a pallet of water and several bags of hand wipes and Cliff Bars to one of the fire camps near us. He's taking another to a different fire camp north of us tomorrow. They were very grateful and fed us dinner after giving us a brief tour of the camp. I guess if he donates a certain amount from the store (he's a Walmart manager) then he can get the company to send an entire truckload of water to donate. There are several large fires near us already and fire season is just starting so I'm sure he'll manage to get the corporate donation.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Greetree: Congratulations on the new baby girl!! inkunicorn:
:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Going to trot over to the other thread to see pictures!!

Do we get to have a naming contest??


----------



## SueC

*TJ*, what have I missed? Has one of your cats died? :shock:


----------



## SueC

Happy Place said:


> Off topic (as if we EVER stray from the topic) :rofl: I know some of you have kept chickens before. Ellen, MR... for the past two days I have gotten a weirdly cracked egg each day. It's got cracks, but the membrane is in tact. Almost looks like the inside was too big for the shell! Not sure if I have a hen starting to have problems or what. Anyone ever see this?


Could it be lack of calcium?


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *TJ*, what have I missed? Has one of your cats died? :shock:


Savannah, August 2nd.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> HP- I am glad you feel good about your job. I just had a feeling that this one was the right one and was afraid you would be offered the other one and take it. Now you can settle in!


Ditto this, HP!! Very happy for you, sounds like good place to work, & close to your horse activities. Congratulations!


----------



## greentree

You all need to know that I am liking all your posts but I cracked my ipad and it will not let me push the like buttons!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*AA* I agree with Celeste about the feral mamma cat. It would really be good if someone could catch her and have her spade. I hate to think of the unwanted babies that will result in the future from her. I have 3 that were all feral or unwanted. Hope yall are able to find the babies homes.

*HP* So happy that you have settled into your job and are happy there. Stiff and stuffy people make for a long day. I am so glad that you are among people who are easy going and friendly. Sounds like your long search is over. 

The eggs are a mystery. I had one hen that was laying eggs with very thin shells and finally eggs with just the membrane. I feed them a good laying mash with vitamins and minerals. She is the only one that does that. I haven't found any more so I am assuming she has quite laying. Are the cracks cleanly broken or slightly mended back? If they are cleanly cracked and not partially mended, I would say the cracks are happening during the laying process. If it looks like the cracks have partially mended back, then something is going on inside the hen. 

*Ladona* So glad Isabella is past her hormone surge. That is great how that little ride made her feel better. I guess the hormone thing is why some people call geldings Steady Eddies and prefer them. I just hope that Peaches will have quiet hormone surges.

*Greentree *I have been looking for the other thread and can't find it. What category is it under? I want to see pics.

*TJ* I love Tim's new hidie place. Mine got a mouse during the night and was all three playing with it this a.m.. I put out Tom Cat rat packets day before yesterday in my crawl space for the wood mice that would be seeking shelter from the winter. I was appalled that mice could even get into my house, but one of the neighbors told me that she had them in her attic and had to continually put something out. They did not eat the mouse thank goodness because of the rat bait, but had been playing cat and mouse all night. I guess having critters invade is one downfalls of living in the woods like I do. Mice can get thru the smallest openings.

*Sue* I am so glad you are feeling better. I keep forgetting that yall are coming out of winter. Cold and flu season! Get well so you can enjoy the spring, it is right around the corner:thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Savannah, August 2nd.


Oh, I'm sorry. :-(

I actually just spent 20min sifting through the list of posts you made (via your start page) yet couldn't find any details. I might have missed them, or maybe you don't want to talk about it at the moment?

Anyway, thinking of you, and wishing you well. :hug:


----------



## SueC

And hello *Ellen*!  You and that golden girl seem to be having a Zen time at present. I shall send good vibes your way!


----------



## SueC

greentree said:


> You all need to know that I am liking all your posts but I cracked my ipad and it will not let me push the like buttons!!!


And here's mine: If I had a time machine, I could do a far better job individually responding to you all! :cowboy:

...I do enjoy reading, even if that's often all I can do, and I do wish everyone well on their endeavours. :loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

SOB.....I lost my wedding rings. I have no idea when or where except that I had them after the farm last night when I washed my hands. When they are not on it really bothers me so I must have had them on this morning. I took a nap and now I can't find them. They didn't slip off on my bed. Not only are they a symbol of my marriage,but my band was once my fathers. We lost him not long after we got married. Dad and I were very close. I am beside myself.

About the eggs. I give free choice oyster shells for calcium and the cracks are sort of self healed, so Ellen I think you are right about it being internal to the chicken.


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> *Greentree *I have been looking for the other thread and can't find it. What category is it under? I want to see pics.
> :wave:


 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/alaskas-foaling-thread-613738/


----------



## Celeste

I just bought a car. It is a 2015 Honda Fit.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> I just bought a car. It is a 2015 Honda Fit.


What does the Honda fit into, the boot of a chev impala.:icon_rolleyes:

Sorry I could not resist.:cowboy:

cheers all

Rick I Had a 28 ft sea ray 454 chev powered with stern leg 5 birth and all the trimmings fridge shower and so on, good boat. Trouble was SWMBO suffered from sea sickness. Good when fishing though.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Stanley

Are you still hooning about on that Harley? Glad it is not throwing you any more:thumbsup:


----------



## jessandcracker

I'm fairly certain this forum is for talking about horses.


----------



## corgi

Hello Jessandcracker!

If you look through the pages of this thread, you will see we talk a lot about horses.
We also talk about other things.

If this thread does not have enough horse talk for you, there are plenty of others you may want to check out.


----------



## corgi

HP- did you find your rings??

Celeste- congrats on the new car. Wow..this group has been buying a lot of horsepower lately!! LOL. (How's that for Horse Talk?)


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> I just bought a car. It is a 2015 Honda Fit.


Wahooooo! Congratulations! Pictures!


----------



## Blue

Stan said:


> What does the Honda fit into, the boot of a chev impala.:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Sorry I could not resist.:cowboy:
> 
> cheers all
> 
> Rick I Had a 28 ft sea ray 454 chev powered with stern leg 5 birth and all the trimmings fridge shower and so on, good boat. Trouble was SWMBO suffered from sea sickness. Good when fishing though.


Hello Stan!


----------



## Blue

jessandcracker said:


> I'm fairly certain this forum is for talking about horses.


I'm fairly certain this forum is for talking about whatever we want.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, did you find your rings? 

You all really need to stop in at Alaska's Foaling Thread. That is one adorable filly.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Celeste*: Congratulations on the new car!! Didn't know you were in the market. Remember pictures are required of all new "rides" 

i think it is awesome that so many of us are getting new vehicles, and they are all different just like our horses are. 

*Stan*: I don't remember seeing pictures of your Hawg either, how about some? We need a new picture of Buggs too before he goes. 

*Ellen*: Are your friends camping out yet? Would love to see pictures of everyone! 

Have fun on your ride tomorrow. 

I'm not sure if you'd like my trailer, it is a bit, um...unique. Will post a picture at the bottom. 

*HP*: Good to hear the job question has resolved, and how nice that the stable is on your way home!! 

So sorry about the rings. Hoping they turn up soon...horrible to loose something so important. :sad:

*Sue*: Very good to hear you are up and about! That ride sounds so fun having the others join in, would have loved to see you all flying along. 

*TJ*: Tim looks very pleased with his presents!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay/shavings trailer. It sure needs a fresh coat of paint or stain! It is 16' long, with wide planks on the floor sort of like a horse trailer but there are gaps between them. The back doors open two ways; like a ramp or like a french door. 

Handy to have but not fancy at all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: don't know if i ever mentioned it, but I really love your avatar picture!! The different stripes on her mane look so cool! *Love it*.


----------



## Blue

Anita, Thank you! She can be a looker when she's clean


----------



## VickiRose

Just stopping in for a quick hello

HP, glad the job seems to be working out. Hope the rings turn up 
Ellen, did you get a ride on Peaches?
Sue, hope you are feeling better

I'm on holiday. Doing lots of walking, fishing and bike riding. May have to cut out the bike riding, my backside is killing me! (I know, too much info:icon_rolleyes
This is the view from the place we are staying


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Problem is it is too muddy to get my hay/shavings trailer out, and i don't have a tag for it so nervous about driving it too far. One of these days i need to get it a tag or sell it or something. It just sits there most of the time.


You should look up your state's regulations on farm use vehicles. Back when I worked the farm in VA, we could drive the farm truck within a 25 mile radius of the farm without needing real tags. Could be that all you need is a cardboard sign that says "farm use" instead of a plate and you can get your hay and shavings without worry.




jessandcracker said:


> I'm fairly certain this forum is for talking about horses.


And hello to you too! If you do a touch more reading, you will find we do talk about horses.. and trolls.. and lots of other topics. :wink:


*HP*: congrats on making a job decision and i sure hope you have found your rings!

*Celeste*: congrats on the new car! pics are required, of course.

*greentree*: Abby is simply lovely. cannot wait to watch her grow up vicariously. so miss little ones around.

*Vicki*: holiday looks lovely, even if the biking is taking a toll on your hindquarters. :rofl:

*ellen*: did you ride today?!


----------



## Happy Place

No rings yet.

Nike was a pill today! He did not want to be caught! Buster on the other hand put his head right in the halter LOL. I haltered him gave him a treat and sent him away. Then Nike kept walking away from me. I walked and walked after him until he gave up. Then I just walked him back to where my brushes were, gave him a treat and sent him away. I guess I will have to do this every day until he stops walking away from me. I'm hoping he will figure out that it will be easier on him just to stand still. The punk is sweet and curious when I am not holding a halter!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was the 13th day in a row I had to work.. and boy was it a doozy. between obnoxious and/or clueless clients and an incident with one of the kennel workers, it was amazing I didn't land in jail. We actually had a non-client just show up with a random dog and throw a temper tantrum in the lobby when he was told we had no appointments available that day. And I mean full blown cursing, fist-waving tantrum. By that point I didn't have much patience for stupidity left, so it was very hard to be professional.. at one point one of the receptionists was dialing 911 as she was afraid the guy was going to take a swing at me. Luckily he just stormed out when I didn't back down and the police weren't needed. Was supposed to be done at 1 but actually got home just after 5!

After grabbing a quick bite, decided to get the horses out as I sure needed a stress release. DH took Sultan and I took Phin. We figured we wouldn't be out long as its getting dark so early now.














































































We stayed out a bit longer than intended.. but Phin did great and the ride was sooooo good for my brain!! :loveshower:


----------



## Blue

We sometimes need the brain release rides.

Went to dinner with hubby tonight at a new place in town. Only open for 4 days, but wow! Delicious. They're still playing it by ear to see what the local clientele wants but it was delicious. And they will be open on Sunday!. That's always been a problem in our little town. Limiting. Very refreshing to have excellent food served on our timetable.

Drama with my son has been consuming. He's doing well now. In a much more learning conducive environment with better counseling, but the situation with his previous caretakers has taken a toll on my psyche. I have tried to deal with them personally and tried getting law enforcement involved to no avail. I'm exhausted. These people are so incredibly smart they are able to stay just within the confines of the law. My only option is to file a report with the local DDD department. If enough people file reports maybe someone will take notice.

Then I caught a cold! Ugh. Feeling better now but the family will all be over for dinner tomorrow. Think I'll just put a roast in the the smoker and go for a ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> You should look up your state's regulations on farm use vehicles. Back when I worked the farm in VA, we could drive the farm truck within a 25 mile radius of the farm without needing real tags. Could be that all you need is a cardboard sign that says "farm use" instead of a plate and you can get your hay and shavings without worry.


This would be fabulous; will check into it, thank you!! 

thirteen days in a row? Better call in tomorrow, that is just too many. Phin is looking wonderful! I am so glad you have him. 

It does seem like it is getting dark very early lately, but at least it is getting cooler. 

*VickiRose*: What a beautiful beach! I hope you are having the best vacation ever!!! 

*Blue*: Go for the brain release ride. You have done what you can about the situation with your DS, now maybe it is time to just pray no-one else suffers because of those previous devils and that they get whats due them. 

You did what you could, and maybe someone else will benefit because you worked so hard for justice to be done. 

G*reentree*: Little Abby is beautiful and i love her name!! 

G'night everyone :wave:


----------



## Stan

jessandcracker said:


> I'm fairly certain this forum is for talking about horses.


I till have one and a saddle


----------



## Stan

Went on a 200 mile ride on Saturday and managed to stay in the saddle. It rained from start to finish. The wet weather gear did not work that well. I discovered while sitting in the saddle the cold water accumulates in strange places and finds its way in. The boys started to complain when the temp dropped to 10degs and the wind chill factor at a gallop (40miles an hour) dropped the temp down to 1 deg. My tucker saddle did not do this. It has to be a design fault with the saddle on Harley.

I have not been bucked off any more so I guess I am holding the rains with a softer touch. As there is a demand for photos i'll have to brush Bugs, wash the other ride, then post a photo. But to tide you all over

Bugs doing what he does best


----------



## tjtalon

Am not up late, just up way early. Caught up on last 4 pages.

HP, hope you find your rings! And hope Nike stops being a pain to catch...that round pen you made is going to come in handy.

Beautiful pictures Dawn! Glad you got a good ride in after the awful day. Do you get today off?? That's way too many days in a row.

That's the good thing about cats Ellen; something gets in the house, it'll be caught. Timothy is quite the bug catcher...& is ignoring the play-tube, darn it.

And SueC, thanks, but I just don't feel like talking about Savannah.

Blue, hope your cold is on its way out. You did everything you could do about the place your son was in...good thing you got him out of there.

Good to hear from you Stan, looks like you're getting some good miles in on the new mount. I keep hoping that you'll be able to keep Bugs somehow...

I think I'm caught up. Maybe. If I can mange it & it's possible, may go out to Janice's Monday. Horse Air would be a good thing!

I think I saw a carnivorous grasshopper...


----------



## tjtalon

I knew I forgot something: lovely vacation spot, VickiRose! Enjoy, relax...you've earned it!

Going to go look at greentree's foaling thread, missed the naming....


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Haven't ridden yet because A worked Saturday and when he got home, farrier (son) came over to shoe horses. They planned on coming last night, but my power went off for a while. When it came back on, it was late enough that we decided coming over in the a.m. would be better. I think we were all tired too. S did all necessary things around her place as did I here. Up early and having coffee. Wanted to chime in before they came over. Their son, the farrier, is coming here around 11 a.m. to trim and reshoe Peaches. Then, we are going to lunch. Full or not, hot or cold, rain or shine, guess what? Peaches and my maiden voyage!! I will have my cellphone for ear pics and S will have hers for other pics.:thumbsup: 

*Stanley* Love the pic of Bugs. He is so cute. What a teddy bear. Can't wait to see the pic of you, the hawg, and Bugs.

*PH13* Looks like you had the perfect 'fix me up' after a wild day. Phin really seems to be doing great.

*HP* I am so sorry about your rings. I know they mean a great deal to you. I sure hope they show up soon. I hate to lose things that I treasure, but of what happened to them and where are they would consume me. 

*AA *Nice trailer. Nothing wrong with it at all. I would check into the laws re tags and keep it. The high sides may be a problem for me because the guys have to get in and out of the trailer to load the hay as I drive thru the field. If the doors swing open to the sides, they could load it thru there. If I can get some hay and we could do that, I could fill the trailer, cover it with a tarp and when you can come over it would be ready to go. I really wish I could say that there will be hay, only time will tell. We will have to do square bales and not round since the trailer has sides on it.

*VickiRose *The pic of the coast is beautiful. Hope you have a wonderful time.

*Blue* I noticed your mare's mane too. It is pretty. She is a beautiful horse anyway. She is part draft isn't she or am I mistaken. So glad things are looking up for you re: your son. Amazing when the right place and treatment come together. Maybe you need a nice vacation with DH and horses. Yeah!

*Celeste* Thank you for the foaling thread. Really enjoyed. Hope your new vehicle works well for you. I love that new car smell.

Hey *JessandCracker,* welcome. Please come and visit us. We have a good time here and this thread is open for all subjects. We do talk horses most of the time, but every now and then, we get off on others topics of interest.

Well, I know I didn't cover everything, but have to get into gear. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Will be posting my pics with the next post.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I think I saw a carnivorous grasshopper...


I think I did too! Went to the home page of said grasshopper, no info and only one post ever, and it's on our thread. 'nuff said.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I think I did too! Went to the home page of said grasshopper, no info and only one post ever, and it's on our thread. 'nuff said.


Trollprint.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, yes, Lacey is 1/2 percheron. She can be a handful of attitude, but out on the trails I would trust her with my life.

*Happy*, I lost a special piece of jewelry once. It was a beautiful watch band. Found it about 10 years later. It had been buried in the soil when I planted ferns in some 1/2 whiskey barrels. When they got huge I had to separate some roots and that's when I found it. Never give up hope!

I wonder what a grasshopper would want with us anyway?

Busy day. Husband has a new Ranger and wants to go for a ride this morning before it gets too hot. I'm going to put a roast in the smoker as kids are coming over today. I think they will want to take horses out this evening. I hope it's not too hot as there will be no moon so need to go before the sun goes down. Sometimes I just hate Arizona. Mostly this time of year.


----------



## Celeste

I spent most of yesterday looking at cars. It is pouring rain this morning. Hopefully I will get a picture of the new ride later today. I am going to be spending more time on the road both with my new job and with my old job. My old car has over 214,000 miles on it. It also gets terrible mileage. I will hand the old car down to DH. He is going to let DS drive his truck. By the time my family is through with a car, the only person who wants to buy it is the scrap metal man. They have to be really, really dead for us to give up on one. I am too cheap to buy cars very often.


----------



## Ibriding

Very handy trailer Anita. I'd love to have something like that around. We always have to borrow the neighbor's flatbed to haul hay. 

Blue - SO glad to hear your son is doing well at the new place. I agree that some sort of report needs to be filed. I hate it when people who are supposed to help others decide to create more trouble instead. 

Stan - We would love to have some of that rain out here! Glad you and your new ride are bonding and getting along better. &#55357;&#56841; 

Celeste - Good luck with your car search. We are that way too. My Jetta will go to my son when he starts driving unless he is too tall for it. He's 6' with size 13 shoes and starting 8th grade this year. &#55357;&#56883; We did Rehome a V10 dodge several years ago. We bought it when we were working a ranch job. Once DH went back to Wally World the cost of gas was killing us. It now has a great home on my FIL's ranch. lol


----------



## greentree

Mary found my phone!!! In the "arena", which is now a turnout pen. One of the dogs must have gotten it off of the tack trunk and dropped it out there. I was really despondent about losing all my contacts and photos. I am going to back it up as soon as I get it back and charged.

I am using The ipad formerly know as mine, so at least I have something. There is a digital doc here, and I will see if they can replace the glass on mine.

Got to go back and catch up reading, after I get some overdue mowing done!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## corgi

Well, I cantered on Blue today for the first time and I have a hilarious video history of my attempts.

Hubby acted as my "trainer" today and I thought I would give you a preview of the video montage by seeing one of Blue's blow ups.

Hubby and I can't stop laughing at him telling me "Stop that nonsence and just make him do it!" LOLOLOL. He didn't remember saying that and of course Blue had a blow up right after that so I blame hubby!!

Warning! I call Blue a little ****ake.

Just want you to know that 2 years ago, I would have come off and there is NO WAY I would have tried again.


----------



## corgi

Ok...so, there is no reason to make you sit through attempts 1, 2, and 3. LOL
I know exactly what I was doing wrong. I was sending him mixed signals: asking for the canter and pulling back on the reins.

This was attempt # 4, as you can hear hubby narrate and you can see how irritated Blue is getting. This was right before his blow up.


----------



## corgi

Right after his blow up, I went for attempt number 5 and was successful! It was only a few strides, but we will consider it a success. I am so glad I got this out of the way, and will not be as fearful the next time because I made him do it and I survived!

Now, to work on keeping my hands still and to relax in my seat. I cantered Isabella afterwards and it is so smooth and I dont use my reins and I hardly
move in the saddle. Thats the difference bewteen a horse you dont trust yet and one you do.


----------



## corgi

One last video! (We took 11 today!)

This is having confidence and trust in your horse. A totally different experience from riding Blue. But I will get there with Blue. It took me 4 years to trust Isabella this much.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ride 'em Corgi!! Persistance wins in the end!! 

:racing:


----------



## corgi

Blue, I have been to AZ in early September, so I know the heat to which you speak! At least its a dry heat! LOL. I bet you get tired of hearing that.

Yay for found cell phones...now we need HP to find her rings!

Ellen, any riding news?

Going to go reas the foaling thread now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> I wonder what a grasshopper would want with us anyway?


I think they just cant stand to see everyone happy and getting along.. so look to start trouble. Talk about someone who needs a stress-releasing ride (or a life :icon_rolleyes..

I am sorry to hear the people who wronged your son won't be held accountable. Do you have a local paper or tv station that might take up the cause? Or perhaps that is just too much trouble. A shame to think other people might be taken in by their shady practices.


*Stan*: sorry to hear about your chilly ride, but did give me a big chuckle. DH and I know from experience that given enough time in the elements, there is no such thing as a _truly_ waterproof piece of clothing.. and the wet always gets to the most sensitive areas first!

*Celeste*: hope the new ride serves you well. I have bought each of my vehicles with the intention of driving them until they have that many miles. a rare thing now a days it seems.

*greentree*: so glad your phone was found! look forward to more abby photos.

*corgi*: naughty blue.. but good for you for sticking with it. DHs commentary is a riot. and i love that isabella just goes along nice as could be. 

*ellen*: hope you are currently getting some saddle time and loving every minute!!


Today DH and I had big plans.. get up and grab some breakfast, then go out and do some trail maintenance. I knew of 3 trees down on the sugarloaf trails, which effectively stopped entrance to the area altogether. Figured it would be cool in the morning and we could hike with the dogs and cut the trees. Then come home, have some lunch and they get the horses out for a ride..

The breakfast and taking the dogs part worked well.. but omg the trail maintenance. There weren't just 3 small trees down.. we cut a total of 9 trees with a 10th being so big we didn't even try (all we had were hand saws and hand clippers), just hacked a bit off one end to make a place the horses could sneak over. We also hacked what felt like 8000 briar bushes.. and I do mean hack, as we were using the saws like machetes and I sure felt like I was in the jungle. We walked just shy of 5 miles and there was almost 1900 feet of climb in it and we were out there about 5 hours!! By the time we were done, I had a headache working on being a migraine and was so tried the last thing I wanted to do was even think about riding.

I am obviously not cut out to be an endurance horse. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

We just got some more pictures from our game camera.


----------



## Celeste

It cooled down to 85 degrees, so I decided to ride for a few minutes. We worked mostly on walk and trot. We did a lovely little side-pass. It is too bad that I didn't actually ask for a side pass......

I let "The Princess" canter once. She was a bit too ambitious on that one. It was a bit more like the escape of the proverbial bat from hades. Oh well. 

She hasn't been ridden much this summer. She really did pretty well considering. We have both gotten too fat, and I hope that I will work to fix that for both of us with a little exercise.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, I LOVE those game cam pictures.

Ladona, I watched every video. I just sit in awe. I so wanna "be there".....


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, I had a thought this morning, thought of the Wizard of Oz...

The Wicked Witch of the East= A Troll.

Her minions the flying monkeys= carnivorous grasshoppers.

Blue, I did think that people like that must have no life at all, to sit online & just interject poison at will. Very sad, very pathetic.

Makes my life look darned good!!!!


----------



## corgi

Celeste, Blue does the best side pass by accident! We are trying to put a vocal cue to it, so we can get him to do it on command..unfortunately it usually halpens during a temper tantrum. LOL

AA, PH, and TJ, thanks for watching the videos. Hubby and I have laughed all night at "Just stop the nonsense and make him do it" LOL


----------



## Eole

HP, hope you found the rings. Sending a prayer to St-Antoine (he's the patron for lost stuff) Glad you got the job dilemma settled, I think you'll be appreciated at your new job.

Corgi, I loved the videos. Your canter on Isabella::bowwdown:

Celeste: the buck is so cute, thanks for sharing. I had a neighbour put up a camera on a load of carrots in his backyard to see the deers. Came to us a week later to tell us the main visitor was... our dog!!! My (now gone) bouvier des Flandres Alto made a run to the carrots every morning and we never noticed!

PH: did you like your Tacoma? That's what I'm looking at. I'm selling the Subaru and the 4Runner is getting old. I want something small enough for everyday use but that can pull my trailer. I don't put a lot of mileage on my cars and only drive back country roads. No city, no highway.

TJ, thinking of you. I somehow missed the part about the job issue, but understand you're looking for something else. I can't help thinking this is a blessing in disguise: you will find something amazing, a time to open new doors. 

Ellen, very happy that Peaches brightens your life. How's the garden?
Koolio, poor horse and dog, those wasps are nasty.

I've been on vacation for over a week and kept very busy. I rode everyday except one day with the nieces where we paddled 12km down a quiet river with kayaks and SUP (stand up paddle). We had a blast!
Next day, I did a short trail ride with the younger girl, she's the horse-crazy one. First time for Buttercup riding with company (Alizé) and both mares were fine together. BC is a born leader.
We've had company staying over almost all week, I'm more tired than when I work! But it's "good" tired, not stress.


----------



## tjtalon

Love U Eole. I want to give you a Soap segment, I've been remiss.

'Nite all....


----------



## VickiRose

Hmm, unplanned holiday event...cut my thumb open when a handle broke off a cupboard in the place we are staying. It's only about 3 or 4cm long but I managed to get a small artery so it squirted blood everywhere! The walls, the floor, all over me... No doctor in this town, but the nursing post have a nurse practitioner who can do most stuff. So five stitches later.... On the upside, this means no washing dishes, and no filleting fish!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH: did you like your Tacoma? That's what I'm looking at. I want something small enough for everyday use but that can pull my trailer.


I _loved_ my Tacoma.. so much that I actually bought a second one when I moved and realized I needed something 4wd (first one was only 2wd). When I took the second to trade in on my current subie, the dealer was floored with the excellent condition it was in despite being 7 years old. We actually still have one in the family, as DH liked mine so much when we first started dating he went out and bought one too and it's still his daily driver.

first one, Storm, a 2000 prerunner:











Second one, Cloud, a 2005 w/4wd:











Cloud did haul my small trailer. I wouldn't have wanted to cross any real mountains, but it did just fine locally.











*Vicki*: sorry to hear about your newest vacation adventure. hope you heal up asap!


----------



## Roadyy

Got a shorter ride in Saturday morning than I had planned, but was a ride just the same. The humidity was high and neither I nor Little Man were feeling a long one. We, instead, made a loop around the nearby lake and headed back to the pasture. Then while picking up a deeper feed bowl from a friend in the posse I was asked, by another woman in the posse who was at her barn, about using Rowdy in the posse since her mare is 4 moths pregnant. She met me that evening before feeding and we took Little Man and rowdy around the block so she could get a feel of him. She was amazed at his cool temperament as a 5 year old and looks forward to riding him again. 



















Hoping to get some back reading done between calls if the pc speeds up a bit. lol


----------



## Roadyy

That truck in the last picture was a single car accident I came up on yesterday as I was headed to get a roll of hay for the boys. He was fine for a little bit then collapsed as we were waiting on the sheriff. Turns out he works at our other yard out in the boonies. I never caught his name and hope he is ok as he was complaining about back and neck pain once the deputy arrived.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:

Mom is officially moved in since Saturday.
Took off work today to complete some final things around the house.
Riding this coming weekend for sure. 

Try to get pics later this evening from the previous weekend event.

Have a great day All:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.:loveshower:

Well, I rode Peaches yesterday. I am so happy. She stood at the mounting block like a perfect horse. She remained calm while I rode her. I have found my heart horse. We are going to get out on the forest road next and then the trails. S took several really good pics, but we could not get her cell phone to send them to my email because of the reception here. We are going down the hill this a.m. and go to the grocery store. The reception is great down there (cell towers) and I will probably have them in my email when we get back so I can post them. I can't wait!!!!!! I asked her when I rode to take pics for my forum family. I can't believe it, finally I have found my trail buddy (Peaches) and good friends to trail ride with. Really enjoying having them here. I can see many get togethers in the future:thumbsup: A and S have really helped me and yall have remained steady in your support. Without that I just might have given up riding. I am so thankful for the people who have created my support net. I am so grateful.

*Rick* Glad you got a ride in. I can truly appreciate to phrase 'cool temperment' after riding Peaches. I will bet Litl Man's good behavior has a lot to do with the groundwork his owner has done with him. Peaches is 5 or 6, so if you don't mind I will be getting some pointers from you in the future.

*VickiRose* Sorry to hear about the injury. Glad you were able to get it taken care of. Hope you are doing ok. Scary thought of hitting an artery of any size. That sounds serious. Hope you mend fast.

*Natalie* Peaches is that horse that I have been searching for. I am really happy with her. No anx yesterday while getting on her. I was amazed. Glad your two babies are getting over their wasp encounters. 

*TJ *The wicked witch and her flying monkeys are a perfect analogy of the carnivorous grasshoppers. That was a clever comparison.

*Celeste* This a.m. is like fall. Mild temps all week. I love it. Hope you get many more rides in. Nice to see a break in the heat.

*Ladona* Really enjoyed the vids. Yes, I agree with the other post that persistency pays off. You handle Blue like a pro. Was nice to see the contrast between rides on a horse that you are not so confident with and one that has earned it. That was a great learning moment for me. You and DH make an excellent team and will have Blue walking in Isabella footsteps in no time.

*MR* Glad your mom's move went well. Sounds great to have her there with you.

Well, time to go feed the critters. Hope to have you some pics soon. Of course, hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Ellen - Congratulations on your first ride with Peaches! I am so happy for you!! I wish you many, many wonderful rides to come!

Corgi - Way to stick the "blow up" on Blue! You've got this! It is unnerving on a new horse that you don't trust, but feels so good when it all comes together. 

Celeste - I love the wildlife pics! Congrats on your new car and I'm glad to read you got a ride in.

Stan - I've ridden through lots of rough weather on my many-horse chariot. Good, waterproof gear is well worth the $$. For cooler temps, both DH and I have electric jackets. With them, we squeeze another month to 6 weeks into e riding season. We also ride in full face helmets. I don't know how some of the guys I see can travel at 110 kph down the highway with an open helmet. Bugs in your teeth! Yuck!!!

Phantom - I love the Tacoma but don't have one. I do have the Tundra and love it! If we didn't want the bigger vehicle, I'd definitely own a Taco. They are great little trucks! I hope you managed a few days off work!

Eole - I am glad you enjoyed your vacation. It sound like you've had lots of fun. 

TJ - thinking about you... Horse Monday today???


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: hope the man is ok, wonder if he fell asleep or something. Good thing you were there to help. 

So Rowdy is getting some posse training too? That's great. Had a friend in the sherrif's posse up here until it disbanded, she got some really good training. They would have a week of intensive training then work the Marti Gras festivities. That crowd was their "final". 

*Eole*: More fabulous pictures! It is so beautiful where you live. Perfect vacation to ride every day!! 

Nice the girls got to have a ride together, your niece must have been thrilled. 

That's funny about your dog Alto stealing the neighbor's carrots! :rofl: My guess is he kept the wildlife away too!! My labrador used to steal the neighbor's apples...I warned him to be careful not to get caught, lol.

*VickiRose*: sorry about your hand, hopes it heals well without complications. 

*PH13*: Nice trucks! Good to know they can pull a trailer.

I have been wondering about Dream lately, how is she doing? Have you thought about breeding her? Would be so neat to have a baby:loveshower:
*Celeste*: I absolutely love the wild-cam!! Those deer love looking at themselves. Is is motion activated? I keep wondering why no other wildlife show their faces. Like Bigfoot. :rofl:

*Corgi*: It was great fun watching your videos!! Loved the DH commentary, had to watch a second time to catch all his mutterings! "Just stop the nonsense" indeed! Going to use that line on Chivas. 

*Ellen*: That is very sweet of you to collect hay for me! Will try to get the trailer painted this week or next. It is not weather proof at all, so I would have to get it a tarp. I keep it in my backyard under the carport. Unfortunately, if the ground is wet my truck gets stuck trying to pull it out. That happened with my horse trailer, so now I keep that on my driveway so only room for one vehicle under the carport there. 


Gotta run, Stu's title just arrived by UPS and I need to go pay the state a lot of money, dangit. 

Will try to catch up on the rest later. :wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, mmmhmmm protein to keep my strength up on a ride. Gives a whole new meaning to fast food doesn't it?


----------



## Koolio

Continued...

Saturday DD had a young girl came out to try Himmy. They were looking for a pony club mount. The trial went well, but the girl was pretty timid and they felt Himmy was too much horse for her right now. Too bad as Hmmy seemed to like her... While DD is anxious to sell her, she also wants to be sure she finds the right match. If I didn't have two geldings to ride, I'd keep her as a dressage horse, or breed her to a nice TB.

Yesterday DD went out cross country schooling at a local course about 20 miles away. Jimmy did great and they had lots of fun. I was the picture taker, but next time will take Koolio for the rid around the course (not to jump).

I did ride last night and got our flying changes on Koolio in both directions!! Woo hoo!! I haven't schooled him in quite some time as we've been trail riding most of the summer. He did great! Next weekend DD is in a dressage clinic with a fellow from Germany. There may be a coulple of cancellations, so I might be able to ride as well. If not, I'll audit and practice at home.

I'm back to work on Thursday so trying to make the most out of this week. I have a trail ride planned this morning and another tomorrow morning with a friend. I also have a case of fresh peaches from BC to process as well as a pile of raspberries to make some jam. It will be a busy week!

I hope everywhere has a fantastic day!!


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> Tracey, mmmhmmm protein to keep my strength up on a ride. Gives a whole new meaning to fast food doesn't it?


Roadyy - Are you eating bugs ???

Vicki - I hope he hand gets feeling better.

HP - have you found your rings?


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.:loveshower:
> 
> Well, I rode Peaches yesterday. I am so happy. She stood at the mounting block like a perfect horse. She remained calm while I rode her. I have found my heart horse. We are going to get out on the forest road next and then the trails. S took several really good pics, but we could not get her cell phone to send them to my email because of the reception here. We are going down the hill this a.m. and go to the grocery store. The reception is great down there (cell towers) and I will probably have them in my email when we get back so I can post them. I can't wait!!!!!! I asked her when I rode to take pics for my forum family. I can't believe it, finally I have found my trail buddy (Peaches) and good friends to trail ride with. Really enjoying having them here. I can see many get togethers in the future:thumbsup: A and S have really helped me and yall have remained steady in your support. Without that I just might have given up riding. I am so thankful for the people who have created my support net. I am so grateful.
> 
> :wave:


Yipee!!! Way to go Ellen. I am so happy for you! I knew you could do it. Sounds like Peaches is your heart horse.:loveshower:


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> That's funny about your dog Alto stealing the neighbor's carrots! :rofl: My guess is he kept the wildlife away too!! My labrador used to steal the neighbor's apples...I warned him to be careful not to get caught, lol.


 It could be worse. The hound that I used to have loved to steal underwear off the neighbor's clothes line. How do you approach your neighbor with a size 42 FF bra and ask if it is hers?


----------



## VickiRose

Ellen, so glad that the ride on Peaches went well. She certainly is a keeper!
MR, hope your Mum is settling in well
Roaddy, I've been meaning to ask, what is posse training? You mention it a lot, but I don't have a clear idea what it is. I might have missed your explanation.
Corgi, love the vids! You can see the bond you have with Isabella. 
Celeste, the deer are cute, keep the pics coming!
Stan, you need to invest in some DriRider (sp) gear, it's what some friends of mine use, has a detachable quilted lining for cold weather.
And all of the cars!! Wow, it's like a chain reaction 

My thumb is sore and a bit swollen, but ok. Actually Ellen, it was kind of cool, once the needles numbed it, watching the blood squirting out...I'd hate to see what a big artery could do, by the time it was stitched the whole table had a puddle of blood over it. And watching it get cleaned and stitched was quite fascinating. But I don't mind the gory stuff, some people don't like to watch needles and stuff but I like to watch all the technicalities. Keeps my mind distracted from any pain.


----------



## Roadyy

Vickie, it's part of the local sheriff's search and rescue. We are the mounted Search and Rescue Posse. Most local sheriff office's have one. We train our horses to work with other horses in drill team exercises you see at rodeos. We will do 2 by 2 patterns as well as 5 on 5 going head on then passing through the gaps between horses. Once we have gotten the horses used to close contact with the new horses and proven they will get along then we start working on search patterns used to find evidence or what/whoever may be needing found.


----------



## Blue

Morning all! Reading everything just not much time to respond. 

Ellen, Wahooooo! I'm so happy for you! Cant wait for pictures.

Gotta go.


----------



## corgi

VR- i saw blood spurting from my arm once after I gave blood. You know how they give you a piece of gauze and tell you to apply pressure? Well, I was curious amd lifted the guaze and blood spurted out. I passed out cold and woke up on the floor. LOL

Eole- sounds like you made the most of your vacation!! 

Rick- hope the guy is ok.

Ellen- yay! So glad to hear happy horse news from you.

Koolio- congrats on the flying lead changes! Isabella can do them but I don't know how to cue them. I just get lucky sometimes.

I am feeling a little down today. Do you all have friends that just don't get the horse thing??

The people I consider my best friends are a group of women I used to teach with. We are a very close knit group and we travel together all the time. I am going to NYC with them in November. We get together and shop and play cards all the time. One of our group died unexpectedly in January of 2014 and while we miss her with all our hearts, we have continued on. I have been friends with these ladies for about 15 years.

I have been noticing lately that when we text or we go out to dinner, that they NEVER ask me about my riding or my horses. When I was preparing for that show that got rained out...(a big deal in my life) they knew about it but never wished me luck or asked me how my training was going.

We went out for dinner a few weeks ago and they talked about their grandchildren or their children or work but never once asked me anything about me. I try not to be the person who only talks about horses so I usually dont bring it up too often but they all see it on facebook so they know how important it is to me.

I sent them all the video of Blue and I last night, thinking they would get a kick out of it. We all group text and I sent it in our group text. Nothing. No response. No acknowledgement, nothing.

I am a little hurt.

I know they would say something like "well, we dont know anything about horses" and I would like to respond that I dont know anything about children or grandchildren but every single video you send of your kids or grandkids, I remark upon.

I don't know. Just feeling frustrated this morning and a little sorry for myself. I have always been happy that I have such great ladies in my life that I consider my best friends but now I am second guessing myself.

Plus, it is Monday and I have to make a presentation to the school board tonight. That will put anyone in a funk.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> It could be worse. The hound that I used to have loved to steal underwear off the neighbor's clothes line. How do you approach your neighbor with a size 42 FF bra and ask if it is hers?


Bra size junior missile, I get it!


Corgi: I too know people that a horse is the farthest thing from their mind.
Since they don't get it they will never comment.
You would think since it is your passion they would at least say something.


----------



## Celeste

I was thinking it was a double barreled cannon ball launcher............

What I actually did (repeatedly) was to wait until after dark and sneak over into her yard and then I would throw the bra in the general direction of her clothes line. I guess she would wonder how they kept disappearing and reappearing over and over.......


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> I am a little hurt.
> 
> I know they would say something like "well, we dont know anything about horses" and I would like to respond that I dont know anything about children or grandchildren but every single video you send of your kids or grandkids, I remark upon.


My friend Betty, although not a horse person, did say once when I was upset about work ripping away my horse time from me: "That's wrong, that makes you YOU." My friend in Golden (way across town) is just appalled that I'm involved again, after the crash; but she just doesn't want anything bad to happen to me. My sister "likes" any horse stuff I put on my FB page, even 'tho she's totally dog-oriented, but at least she LIKES horses. My mother is just proud of me attempting to conquer my fears.

But, in general, like with the people I worked with for 8 years, it was considered a "hobby", not a love, not an involvement. They had no concept whatsoever. Families/children/grandchildren...even dogs: they're "real". Somehow, horses aren't...some people play chess, some people crochet, some people ride horses...like "whatever", not worth commenting on (while they drag out their phones w/pics of new baby in the family or how cute the chihuahua is wrapped in a blanket. If i presented a pic of me on a lesson horse where I had an awesome lesson the response was like "Oh...thanks for sharing that (yawn).

People just don't get it:icon_rolleyes: I don't know why. I have no real advice to give you on the hurt of being ignored w/the vids sent about your great accomplishment with Blue. i just keep thinking that people just think it's a hobby, not worth mentioning, any more than they might mention an addiction to crossword puzzles.

Go figure.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It could be worse. The hound that I used to have loved to steal underwear off the neighbor's clothes line. How do you approach your neighbor with a size 42 FF bra and ask if it is hers?


Dang Celeste, I just spit coffee all over my computer!! Was it a male dog? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - thinking about you... Horse Monday today???


No, no HorseMonday. I wanted to stay around the phone, which is silly, but have done it/am doing it anyway. I learned from a phone call 8/21 that the manager in charge of hiring for front desk (for the vet clinic) was OT, back in today, will review applications/resumes & will call to set up interviews this week. I did all needed online 8/17, walked in 8/18 w/hard copies of my cover letter/resume (handed to a supv) & left a msg 8/21 on the voice mail of said manager regarding both.

That's about all I can do w/that right now. I know today is silly to wait around for a phone call or email, but it's where I put my energy today (lots of prayer). I have a list of other jobs to check out/do the online thing, but will wait another day, just in case.

Both my mother & sister have expressed "there's no such thing as a 'niche' where 'you can be happy'; just go get a job, no matter what it is". ?? There's an attitude in my family, although not "defeatist" exactly (they do believe in putting "starch in your britches and move forward", which I don't disagree with) but why not TRY to get what you want?? If it doesn't work, then, well, ok, it doesn't. 

Anyway...that's my HorseMonday today, no horses involved at all, except me thinking this, to get employment that I LOVE::gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I was thinking it was a double barreled cannon ball launcher............
> 
> What I actually did (repeatedly) was to wait until after dark and sneak over into her yard and then I would throw the bra in the general direction of her clothes line. I guess she would wonder how they kept disappearing and reappearing over and over.......


Dangit Celeste! I just spit coffee all over the computer again!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: those friends of your may not have a clue of what to say. Blue's antics may have scared them to death if they are not animal people. My mother was scared when my horse yawned! She thought he was going to bite. She used to say "that's nice dear" to every thing I tried to tell her about horses. 

I am sure they are great friends except for the horse stuff. Everyone needs those kind of friends, cause horse people rarely have time and/or money for trips, playing cards, and lunches. They are busy hauling hay, repairing fence, cutting trails, doctoring cuts, not to mention RIDING. 

None of the non-horsey people I know can understand my addiction, and I have given up expecting them too. I am just so grateful that i have my HF family that DOES understand! 

You are so blessed to have a DH that you can enjoy the horses with, and vacations and stuff!


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.:loveshower:
> 
> Well, I rode Peaches yesterday. I am so happy. She stood at the mounting block like a perfect horse. She remained calm while I rode her. I have found my heart horse. We are going to get out on the forest road next and then the trails. S took several really good pics, but we could not get her cell phone to send them to my email because of the reception here. We are going down the hill this a.m. and go to the grocery store. The reception is great down there (cell towers) and I will probably have them in my email when we get back so I can post them. I can't wait!!!!!! I asked her when I rode to take pics for my forum family. I can't believe it, finally I have found my trail buddy (Peaches) and good friends to trail ride with. Really enjoying having them here. I can see many get togethers in the future:thumbsup: A and S have really helped me and yall have remained steady in your support. Without that I just might have given up riding. I am so thankful for the people who have created my support net. I am so grateful.


*Ellen*: I am thrilled to hear you had a nice ride on Peaches, can't wait to see pictures!! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:



Koolio said:


> Continued...
> 
> Saturday DD had a young girl came out to try Himmy. They were looking for a pony club mount. The trial went well, but the girl was pretty timid and they felt Himmy was too much horse for her right now. Too bad as Hmmy seemed to like her... While DD is anxious to sell her, she also wants to be sure she finds the right match. If I didn't have two geldings to ride, I'd keep her as a dressage horse, or breed her to a nice TB.
> 
> Yesterday DD went out cross country schooling at a local course about 20 miles away. Jimmy did great and they had lots of fun. I was the picture taker, but next time will take Koolio for the rid around the course (not to jump).
> 
> I did ride last night and got our flying changes on Koolio in both directions!! Woo hoo!! I haven't schooled him in quite some time as we've been trail riding most of the summer. He did great! Next weekend DD is in a dressage clinic with a fellow from Germany. There may be a coulple of cancellations, so I might be able to ride as well. If not, I'll audit and practice at home.
> 
> I'm back to work on Thursday so trying to make the most out of this week. I have a trail ride planned this morning and another tomorrow morning with a friend. I also have a case of fresh peaches from BC to process as well as a pile of raspberries to make some jam. It will be a busy week!
> 
> I hope everywhere has a fantastic day!!


*Koolio*: Sorry to hear that Himmy was too much horse for the pony club girl. Himmy sounds like a dream come true for a pony club.

Every time you talk of her I wonder if she would work for me...

Looking forward to seeing the pictures of the CC ride, and maybe a little video clip of the clinic with the fellow from Germany? I sure hope you get to ride with him!! I love clinics.  



Maryland Rider said:


> Morning All:
> 
> Mom is officially moved in since Saturday.
> Took off work today to complete some final things around the house.
> Riding this coming weekend for sure.
> 
> Try to get pics later this evening from the previous weekend event.
> 
> Have a great day All:


MR: Good to hear mom is settled in, does she ride too? Looking forward to those pictures, and your adventures!!


----------



## Roadyy

Looks like I will be treating Doc for Cushing. Had a friend come out to ride Rowdy and she looked him over to see and hear everything that is going on with a stallion at her barn. Almost same age and condition as well as symptoms as Doc. So I'll try to get the vet out soon for validation, but will be treating him with the same cookies that the other horse started on 3 weeks ago and has started showing improvement.

I'll keep updated as it comes along. Got to finish up a few more things here then off to gym and horses. 

Buhbi


----------



## Blue

I understand about the frustration of getting no acknowledgement from non-horse friends and family. Luckily my few friends are horse people so they get it. In fact I rarely see them unless we get together for a ride or happen to run in to each other while at the feed store.

I have family that doesn't have a clue and doesn't care to. However, each and every time they bring up their accomplishments I'm right there getting excited with them, but when I called home from an out of town trail competition (that I had to go to alone) I was silently in tears because nobody bothered to ask how I did. (I had won) They never even found out until I got home and even then just didn't understand what it meant to me. Ah well. 

I keep thinking in my head that the next time I get a picture a something that I'm supposed to be all a blubber about I will probably just "ho hum" and see how it feels.

But, Anita is right! We have each other and we GET IT!

Maryland, I'm glad your Mom is finally moved in. Hope she's getting comfortable.


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, sorry to hear that, but glad you're on top of it. Be sure and let us know how it's going.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy said:


> Looks like I will be treating Doc for Cushing. Had a friend come out to ride Rowdy and she looked him over to see and hear everything that is going on with a stallion at her barn. Almost same age and condition as well as symptoms as Doc. So I'll try to get the vet out soon for validation, but will be treating him with the same cookies that the other horse started on 3 weeks ago and has started showing improvement.
> 
> I'll keep updated as it comes along. Got to finish up a few more things here then off to gym and horses.
> 
> Buhbi


How old is Doc and what symptoms does he have? I would wait until the vet does the blood work to confirm cushings before treating. What were you planning to treat it with? I didn't know they made a Cushings med in a cookie form. 
Sam is positive for Cushings. We need to check his blood every 3-6 months or so. He is taking a drug called Prascend which comes in little pink pills. With grain, he gobbles them up. Since he doesn't have any secondary symptoms, we don't need to use other meds and the Prascend seems to work well.
The vet did tell me to recheck in the fall once you feel it really is fall as their cortisol levels fluctuate seasonally. During fall, they are at the lowest.

I wish you the best with Doc. Again, I would hold off on treatment until you know for certain what you are treating. Some horses with Cushing like symptoms can be either diabetic or hypothyroid. These two other diseases require very different treatments.


----------



## corgi

Thanks everyone. I was really having a "woe is me" moment this morning. I am lucky to have a group of friends to travel with and I am super lucky to have my hubby along for the ride! (LOL..see what I did there...I made a pun)

Thanks for being here and being interested in my horsey adventures! It does hurt when others are not.

Another quick example...when Scuffy died last year, collapsing from a stroke while hubby was riding, his parents kinda downplayed the whole thing. Like, "sorry" and then didn't ever say anything else.

On the 4th of July, we had them over and a few other people and my SIL saw the book I made my husband on Shutterfly of all these pics of him and Scuffy. My SIL asked me about it and when I told her and told her how upset hubby had been and how he had held Scuffy, crying, as he was put down, and how he had been trying to get him to stand up before then and was refusing to believe it was the end, etc, etc, my MIL looked at me and said "I had no idea it had been like that" and I looked at her and said "You have no idea how traumatic that was for him" and she looked a little guilty. Hubby tries to talk to them about our horses and invites them out to meet them, but they want nothing to do with it...which is fine, but they could at least fake interest when he talks about it. 

But I am slowlynlearning that you can not change people.

Thanks again for listening! Now off to my presentation in front of the board!!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Dang Celeste, I just spit coffee all over my computer!! Was it a male dog? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Nope. She was a female..........


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> Thanks for being here and being interested in my horsey adventures! It does hurt when others are not.


Remember this is why we are all here on this forum. 

Most people don't get it.

I'm still trying to find the blowup part in the video.
I'll try with glasses on.


----------



## corgi

LOL MR- I guess the term "blow up" is relative. Blue threw a buck and then jumped in the air in his version of a temper tantrum but he calmed down almost immediately, because carrying on any further requires too much energy.

It was a blow up to me, because it was a very similar occurance that unseated me in 2011 and resulted in me going to the ER with broken ribs. It has taken me a long time to regain my confidence and a coupke of years ago, his minor blow up would have ended up with me getting hurt and I never EVER would have asked him to canter again. I have come a long way baby! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Nope. She was a female..........


Well, its obvious then...she was trying to figure out how to put it on!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## VickiRose

Roaddy, posse sounds like fun! Thanks for the explanation.
Corgi, I think you did well to ride the blow up on Blue, anything like that gets the adrenaline pumping!
Celeste, I'm still laughing over the bra! Double barrel slingshot!
Corgi, I have a few friends that I've made since I got into horses in the last few years that sort of get it, but they don't really understand my "beginner" issues, because most of them have ridden all their lives. I think they've forgotten a bit of what it's like. My family do their best to fake interest, but they have never really "got" the way I am with animals. To me they are a need, not a want. They do try though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> I called home from an out of town trail competition (that I had to go to alone) I was silently in tears because nobody bothered to ask how I did. (I had won) They never even found out until I got home and even then just didn't understand what it meant to me. Ah well.
> 
> 
> .


CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR WIN!!! 

You worked so hard training for this trail competition, working your horse even when you were tired, and scrubbing everything until your horse and tack were clean and shiney. You competed on your own without any help and YOU WON!!! 

YIPEE!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

(better late than never, yes?)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yeah, I think we have all suffered hurts because of a complete lack of even fake interest in something that is a huge part of our lives. 

I can't think of one single non-horsey friend (male or female) that ever came out to see my horses, much less fake an interest in the pictures. 

I'll at least give a few of my family members credit for at least coming out to see my pony when I was a child. I have to give my Dad the most credit, for driving me out to see my pony 1-2 times per week. Without him, I couldn't have one at all. My friend's mom drove 1-2 times per week too. This was a big deal because the farm I had him at moved from 10 minutes away to 35 minutes each way! 

So, I have a question for everyone...if you could have any kind of saddle; what kind would you choose and why?


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Rick*: glad you got some saddle time. hope the weather is more agreeable for you soon, though part of me goes ha-ha since you made fun of our snow and frigid temps all winter. :wink: I can understand your desire to help Doc asap, but I would also wait for a vet to confirm your suspicions before starting any meds.


*MR*: glad things with your mother moving in went well. i am sure that is relief for everyone. 

*ellen*: woohoo for riding!! :clap::loveshower::happydance: Can't wait for the pics.

*Koolio*: glad to hear the goof reviews on your Tundra. Likely when its time to replace DH's taco, it will be upsized to a Tundra, esp if they come out with the CAT diesel like they are saying.

*corgi*: i don't blame you for being hurt that your friends don't even acknowledge your horses/riding. even if they aren't into horses themselves, they should at least have the decency to respond! but some people seem to be too self-absorbed to realize the hurt they are causing others. :hug: 

*Celeste*: i was about rolling on the floor imagining you sneaking around flinging bras.. omg what a mental picture.. esp if you had been caught!! :rofl:

*tj*: hope you hear back from the clinic asap.. waiting is horrible! wish you were closer.. we would hire you in a heartbeat.




AnitaAnne said:


> I have been wondering about Dream lately, how is she doing? Have you thought about breeding her? Would be so neat to have a baby


Dream is chilling out in the pasture, getting fat and keeping Phin in line. If you didn't know her, you likely wouldn't know anything was wrong other than a poor topline.. but I know how she used to move, so watching her romp around is bittersweet. I am glad she feels that good but at the same time seeing her take the canter lead she always hated because she isn't coordinated enough on the other lead anymore makes me sad. People have asked about breeding her, but its not something I would consider. While she was an amazing endurance horse, it was despite her conformation not because of it. It was all about her try and her heart.. so what would I do if I got a baby with her confo but without that personality? And no way of knowing how the stress of carrying a foal could affect her spinal issues, not to mention 16 is starting to get up there in terms of potential issues with a maiden mare.

You asked about saddles.. my favorite by far is my Free 'N Easy flex panel. DH says its like sitting on a two by four, but I guess my butt has more padding than his does cause I love it. I really like the Rubicons as well and they are certainly lighter than the F'N'E.



Nothing exciting to report from me today. Worked another 11 hour shift. The chiro came out to adjust the horses before our trip this weekend, but I didn't get to see her because I was at work. Tomorrow the saddle fitter comes out for our bi-yearly check, but I will miss that too as I will be at work. *sigh*


----------



## Happy Place

Whew, I just read a bunch!

Corgi, great videos. I get being scared no matter how small the blow up. You stuck it!

Ellen- so glad you enjoyed your ride on Peaches. I can't wait to see the pics.

Rick- Sorry about Doc. Hope you find the right treatment to keep him going.

Vicki-Ouch!

Koolio- nice job with the flying changes. Great that Koolio was good with them even though you have not worked him too much on that.

I still have not found my rings. :sad:

I had my first full day today. It went really well. I got my office partially set up and had parent/new enrollment meetings about every half hour. I'll have about 30 schedules to finish up before I leave tomorrow. I overheard a teacher talking about riding! She was so excited, talking about jumping and trying poles. I didn't get a chance to meet her, but I will for sure! I know also that there is an english teacher in the school who knows my riding coach.

Today I gave Nike a treat in the field with his halter on my shoulder, then I just walked away. He followed! Tomorrow I will do the same but put the halter on, treat, remove it and walk away. I read about walking away from him before he walks away from me, sort of like leave him wanting more! I'll see how that goes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! :wave:

I have a lot of catching up to do!

I can't believe how full my days have been lately!!!!:eek_color:

All good so far!

Hoping to catch up and share.

Talk soon! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Have been having a time sending these pics to my email from our cell phones. Finally, got one to go. Couldn't go to sleep tonite until I at least got one posted. First time I rode in the barnyard and today made 2 laps around my circle drive. Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> Have been having a time sending these pics to my email from our cell phones. Finally, got one to go. Couldn't go to sleep tonite until I at least got one posted. First time I rode in the barnyard and today made 2 laps around my circle drive. Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome job Ellen, you look really happy!


----------



## Blue

Ellen, you look great! Nice job!

Anita, you're a gem! Thank you.

Phantom, you need a couple days off!

I know there's more, but my brain is decelerating as I type, soooooo…...

Saddles. I have very limited experiences. Loved my Bob's Custom reiner, but it got stolen. The Circle Y flex tree trail is what I got to replace it and it fits Lacey better anyway. It's awesome! I can sit it all day. I had a Crates, but wasn't too impressed. Also have a Cactus Saddle and its great too, but very heavy. However, it can take a beating. As you can tell I only ride western so no English or endurance experience.


----------



## Stan

Celeste said:


> It could be worse. The hound that I used to have loved to steal underwear off the neighbor's clothes line. How do you approach your neighbor with a size 42 FF bra and ask if it is hers?


 
Ill do it for you. I know go sit in the corner.


----------



## Stan

Koolio electric jackets I've never heard of them. I do have a full face helmet with a flip top front. Seems the latest in wet weather gear is marketed as made from material that is breathable. Tried it and got wet. Does not seem to work well at speed. Trouble is in NZ we don't get a very large variety to chose from and our dollar dropped to 61 cents in the USD so getting gear sent out from the States is now to expensive. Time to check the horse.

Cheers all:cowboy:


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, the "treatment" he is getting isn't meds. Its actually homemade cookies that have different food ingredients that are great for treating different things. When he had the ulcers and runs he started on cookies she makes for ulcers and fixed him in just over 2 months. He has only had one case of it since. I was also getting cookies made for keeping Little Man from fading in the sun and his coat stayed dark brown up til a month after I ran out. 

No meds will be considered until after the vet pulls blood work to confirm if I do the meds then.




Dawn, I wondered how long it would take to see a retort from someone about me complaining of the heat. lol I have been watching the 10 day forecast lately and the hottest part of the day is here is now from 2-5pm with real feel temps around 107F. Highest humidity is just after sunrise and drops off after 9am. So the best times to ride now are late morning through midday then cool every one off around 2 to prepare for the hottest part of the day.



I almost forgot. I picked up a used roof top ac off a tag along camper this weekend. It has a blown capacitor so I need to replace it and hope it just went bad so I can install the ac atop the horse trailer.


----------



## NickerMaker71

corgi said:


> I am feeling a little down today. Do you all have friends that just don't get the horse thing??
> 
> The people I consider my best friends are a group of women I used to teach with. We are a very close knit group and we travel together all the time. I am going to NYC with them in November. We get together and shop and play cards all the time. One of our group died unexpectedly in January of 2014 and while we miss her with all our hearts, we have continued on. I have been friends with these ladies for about 15 years.
> 
> I have been noticing lately that when we text or we go out to dinner, that they NEVER ask me about my riding or my horses. When I was preparing for that show that got rained out...(a big deal in my life) they knew about it but never wished me luck or asked me how my training was going.
> 
> We went out for dinner a few weeks ago and they talked about their grandchildren or their children or work but never once asked me anything about me. I try not to be the person who only talks about horses so I usually dont bring it up too often but they all see it on facebook so they know how important it is to me.
> 
> I sent them all the video of Blue and I last night, thinking they would get a kick out of it. We all group text and I sent it in our group text. Nothing. No response. No acknowledgement, nothing.
> 
> I am a little hurt.
> 
> I know they would say something like "well, we dont know anything about horses" and I would like to respond that I dont know anything about children or grandchildren but every single video you send of your kids or grandkids, I remark upon.
> 
> I don't know. Just feeling frustrated this morning and a little sorry for myself. I have always been happy that I have such great ladies in my life that I consider my best friends but now I am second guessing myself.
> 
> Plus, it is Monday and I have to make a presentation to the school board tonight. That will put anyone in a funk.


 Just popping in REAL quick as I am scanning through the posts.....

Corgi.....I don't have a group of friends like your ladies that I hang out with....but I am back with my co-workers, and I got the *same exact treatment* as you got! Not ONE person asked how my summer was or what I did. :x I too listen to their never ending stories about their 'kids' and their drunken vacations (and I really don't give a flying fig, but I am nice and smile and listen and ASK!)....and not once did they ask me.....as much as I try to not let it hurt....it does a wee bit b/c these people at one point were 'friends'.

I feel for ya lady. :wink: Chin up....you are not alone. :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

My favorite saddle seems to change. When I was competing in Dressage often shows would be in Conyers, Georgia at the big horse park (built for Olympics on year). They had a tack store with a beautiful soft black leather Klimke Dressage saddle in it. I loved to sit in that saddle and was certain it would hold me in perfect position! It fit me like a glove. But it was a wide, and my horse was a medium wide, and besides didn't have the $1000 or so laying around to buy it with. 

One day it was gone...

Of my current saddles, my Circle C endurance model with a thick padded leather seat is my most comfortable, I just don't have a horse it fits. 

I love the idea of the treeless the most, but the two I have are not quite right for either me or my horse. I think part of the problem is he is so wide, my legs are stretched wide too. I am more comfortable in a narrow twist, and these saddles don't seem to have it. The Freeform treeless has what looks like a narrow twist, but they are really pricey and look bulky.


----------



## corgi

I don't have much experience with saddles, as the only saddle I have owned is an Abetta western. I love it. I don't like the extra weight of heavy leather saddles.
Hubby is really liking his Circle Y High Horse.

I want to buy and English saddle for Isabella, just to try English, but can't find one to fit her sharp withers and horrible topline.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> *tj*: hope you hear back from the clinic asap.. waiting is horrible! wish you were closer.. we would hire you in a heartbeat.


Dawn, I read this & a scene from "Lonesome Dove" popped into my head, the one where they've come across the two lost Irishmen:
Cap'n Call: "Well boys, I think you'd better come with us."
The older Irishman, tossing his whiskey bottle over his shoulder: "We're packed!!"

I got a call from the clinic yesterday evening, from the supv to whom I'd handed my resume the other day. She had a couple of questions (which I hope I answered satisfactorily) & advised me of their requirement of schedule flexibility (not a problem) & of the hourly wage (not great, but not horrible; I can work w/it).

I did say that I hope, if it's at all possible, that somehow w/scheduling that one of my days off would be Mondays, since that's the day I have my riding lessons & work around the horses. She said "Oh! I'll make a note of that". I hope that that was ok to mention, but she didn't sound displeased (it must be preferable to someone saying "Oh, I just can't work weekends"...right?)

Then she said that they will be calling people today & tomorrow to set up interviews.

Gulp.

That's all my news for now. Catching up on reading the posts (lovely picture Ellen! Happy for you!)


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, that's wonderful news! I'm keeping all my positive energy directed your way!


----------



## Koolio

TJ - I'm sending you good vibes to get an interview!!! It is a great start that they called.

Ellen - I love that picture of you! You look so happy!!

Celeste - I had a good laugh at your laundry story! Thanks!!

Corgi - I agree any people don't understand the passion for horses we have. That said, I also don't understand others' passions for golf, quilting, running, etc... It is simply polite to ask and learn, but I cannot expect more than I give. This is why we connect with like-minded folks when we can.

Stan - gear is very expensive here too, especially coming from the U.S. We get nailed with the exchange and again on shipping. You might consider a good bright yellow rain suit to wear over top. They are a pain to put on and take off, but they do work and not too expensive. I used a one piece for years and it kept me warm and dry. Plastic bags inside your boots also keep my feet dry. Now I wear Klim gear. It's great stuff but $$$. Glad you have a full face helmet as they are so much safer. I have the flip up too and like it a lot.

As for saddles, I haven't had many. I love my Equipe dressage saddle as it is made from butter soft Italian leather and fits me well. I also love my new Vic Bennet, but again, it was custom made for me. I rode in a Bighorn synthetic western saddle for years and it was good, although too small. I also had a Stubben that I loved when I used it on Sam when he was younger, but found it torturous on Koolio. Fit for the horse and fit for the rider is really important!

I got in a trail ride yesterday morning for about 2 hours on Sam. We mostly took it slow, but he did great. I plan to go again today to make the most of my last few days off...
I didn't get a spot in the dressage clinic, but will go watch DD ride. Maybe next time and DD will have to coach me on what she learned. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> Have been having a time sending these pics to my email from our cell phones. Finally, got one to go. Couldn't go to sleep tonite until I at least got one posted. First time I rode in the barnyard and today made 2 laps around my circle drive. Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


You two look like you are made for each other. That smile tells it all.:loveshower:


----------



## greentree

Can i ask y'all something? Just between us?? You all know I am an overweight, over-age person with no self esteem, right? After I started line dancing in May, I found out they do Zumba class, too. Zumba Gold. I think I started in July. I am the youngest in the class of about 12. My instructor is adorable, and also has a part time job at Macy's.

She told me on Monday that Macy's wants her to do a Zumba demo on Saturday, and she wants me to come dance.......ummm, sure. Do I have the nerve?? Gahhhh. I can show horses nationally, but they get (part of)the blame if something does not go well, you know???

I am going to ride Tootsie now....see if she can mortally wound me so I can get out of this fix!! Not really, but....


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, I've seen one of those Zumba demos! They a blast. There'll be others there right? Go for it!


----------



## Roadyy

I have no idea what it is, but am here to support you. I think you should do it just to have fun. I will say that you would be surprised at how many people actually focus on what you are doing rather than what you look like as you do it. 

I close friend of mine does belly dancing for exercise and she will be the first to tell you she is not built for it. She does it because it has helped her confidence and also helped her loose 20 pounds over the last 6 months. She keeps her vision on the future and what this will do for her at that point more than what she looks like while doing it now.


----------



## Blue

Also!,  how many people are going to watch and say to themselves "Hey! I can do this too!"


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> My favorite saddle seems to change. When I was competing in Dressage often shows would be in Conyers, Georgia at the big horse park (built for Olympics on year). They had a tack store with a beautiful soft black leather Klimke Dressage saddle in it. I loved to sit in that saddle and was certain it would hold me in perfect position! It fit me like a glove. But it was a wide, and my horse was a medium wide, and besides didn't have the $1000 or so laying around to buy it with.
> 
> One day it was gone...
> 
> Of my current saddles, my Circle C endurance model with a thick padded leather seat is my most comfortable, I just don't have a horse it fits.
> 
> I love the idea of the treeless the most, but the two I have are not quite right for either me or my horse. I think part of the problem is he is so wide, my legs are stretched wide too. I am more comfortable in a narrow twist, and these saddles don't seem to have it. The Freeform treeless has what looks like a narrow twist, but they are really pricey and look bulky.


I just bought a Abetta Brushpopper trail saddle. I haven't gotten it yet but one of the girls at the barn just loves hers. It has a nice cushy seat.


----------



## Twalker

Hi All,

Finished reading/replying/liking posts It sure is busy in here.

I've been riding about every Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Last night I worked with Lady's neck reining a little. She is a little rusty but I think she is doing great.

I bought a new saddle. The lesson saddles have alot of miles on them and I wanted to have my own. I can't wait to get it. I ordered the saddle cinch and saddle pad also. I just need to get a bridle and bit and I will be set. I am making my own reins.

Well, better get back to work. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## ellen hays

Good p.m.:happydance:

Well, rode a little farther this time. Went down to the little historic church down the road right at the forest road and turned around and came back. Peaches did great. Yall I am getting there. Next ride will be the forest road. 

Thanks for all the good wishes and encouragement. I have my life back and am so happy.

Here we are before departing for the church.

Have a good nite
:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> She told me on Monday that Macy's wants her to do a Zumba demo on Saturday, and she wants me to come dance.......ummm, sure. Do I have the nerve??


What a flattering thing to be asked! I would say go for it if at all possible. Sounds like your instructor wants to show the public that the class is not only fun, but do-able for normal people (meaning people who aren't already super fit, exercise-obsessed individuals). I know as a prospective client, I would pay much more attention so-called "overweight, over-age" person doing something and enjoying it as it would make me think such a thing was possible for me too. [And that isn't a put-down on you at all, more of an observation about my own lack of confidence I think.]


*Twalker*: sounds like a great set-up, can't wait to see it on Lady!

*ellen*: love that you went riding again!!



So I have a question for everyone, and I want honest answers.

You have all heard me whine about the hours I am working. Last week, the practice manager asked me if I could stay till close the 2 nights this week I was scheduled only until 3. I told her I could Monday but not Wednesday (so that meant i had an 11 hour shift monday, an 11 hour shift tuesday, and a 8 hour shift wednesday). On Monday, this same woman said she was trying to get a tech meeting organized and Thursday morning was looking like the best time, but I was scheduled off that day, was it possible I could come in for a bit in the morning for the meeting? I laughed and said I doubted it could be early enough as I was leaving at 3am for Maine. She laughed and said she would have to look at something for the following week then.

Fast forward to today.. manager leaves at 2. About 5, one of the receptionists comes back to ask the a question and in the course of the convo says something about an appt having to be moved because of the tech meeting. Tech meeting? What tech meeting? Receptionist looks at me like I am nuts and says there is a tech meeting tomorrow, look in the computer (where our appts are scheduled). As I am standing there dumbfounded (along with the new part time tech), our head tech comes over having overheard the convo and again asks what tech meeting. This gets the attention of the surgery tech, who also comes over. Head tech was supposed to be off tomorrow. Surgery tech was supposed to be done at 2. I was supposed to be done at 3. New tech isn't supposed to be in until 3.

Look in the scheduler and indeed, there is a section blocked off from 2:30-4:30 for a tech meeting! Yet 4 of the 5 techs employed not only know nothing about it, but most aren't even supposed to be in the building during that time!! :eek_color:

So am I wrong to be pretty thoroughly ****ed off that despite being perfectly clear I could _not_ stay past 3, that a "mandatory" meeting was scheduled then.. and with less than 24 hours notice?! Not to mention the other coworkers with scheduling conflicts who are also scrabbling (the head tech is going to have to bring her kids, as she couldn't find a sitter with such short notice).


----------



## Happy Place

I just lost a really long post. Here's a short recap.

TJ- fingers crossed

Ellen YAY :cowboy:

Greentree- Zumba like a BOSS!

Favorite saddle- Northrun Ashland close contact. Also like the Wintec 500 dressage.

Feeling like lessons once a week is not enough ride time!

Exhausted from back to work, but loving it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Ellen: That is wonderful.
You must be one happy girl.
Glad you are back in the saddle.

PH13: I deal with similar issues at work.
I have learned to ignore almost all bogus BS.
Then I put on my worried look that is no different than any other look.
Some weekly meetings I no longer attend do to the BS.

HP: Once a week is not enough for any of us.

I will be off to camp again this weekend.
I know I still owe everyone pics from last one.
I swear I will post them.

Trying to catch up around home.
Aquarium catch up also, can't let the jungle die on me.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, about the vet tech meetings; if they want to keep their techs, I suspect that they will forgive you if you don't make it. You are giving more than enough time to them. Is there any way that all the techs can pretend they don't know about the meeting?

Dang, I hate meetings.


----------



## Eole

Ellen: :clap:Your smile says it all, that's fantastic.

TJ. Getting a job that makes you happy is the only way to go. We spend way too much time at work to be miserable doing so. But sometimes, we can find happiness in unexpected places. 

Greentree and zumba: I'd say go for it if you think you can have fun doing so. It's nice that the teacher invites normal people to this event, it makes the activity attractive to anyone.


> "Hey! I can do this too!"


 Celeste:


> *Celeste*: I was about rolling on the floor imagining you sneaking around flinging bras.. omg what a mental picture.. esp if you had been caught!! :rofl:


 Very same with me. I can imagine the stories that would spread in your community about your night activities. :rofl:

PH about the Tacoma; how did it handle winter driving? We're talking hills and heavy snow here.

Vicki: is the finger getting better?

Koolio: isn't neat that you ask your daughter to share horse knowledge with you? Is Lucy back to normal?

Better post before this gets eaten by carnivorous-computerus


----------



## Eole

MR. Is your mom sharing the house and all family life or does she have her own independant quarters? Hope you all adapt well to this change. Looking forward to the camping commentary (and pics of course )

Saddles. I love my endurance Specialized Saddle, very comfy, adjustable to most horses, average quality but tough. Doesn't fit my new mare though. Dream saddle would be Reactor Panel: they are fully adjustable. Too expensive, not in my near future. :sad: Freeform are interesting, but I also find them bulky and lacking twist. I'm considering an amish made treeless EZ Fit saddle right now. Not the dream saddle, but likely a good compromise.

Corgi: my family and colleagues are totally clueless about horses. They listen politely but rarely ask. I'm training for endurance and no one ever asked what it's all about. I don't really mind but I find it surprising. I'm actually very interested in other people's hobby, even totally foreign to me, as I love to learn about new stuff. I like to know what makes others excited and happy. Somehow they don't have the same interest about my passions. I think humans are often self centered, the world revolves around their belly-button. Their miss, not mine.

Dawn: this meeting is not fair to you. You've been working excessive long hours, they can't expect you to be there on such short notice. Can you all boycott it or have it postponed since it bothers everyone's schedule?

I had a great adventurous ride with Alizé today. She loaded instantly on the trailer (sigh of relief). We trailered to trail head 10km from home. Then rode home through new trails, ATV tracks and back roads. Not an easy ride, mud, water crossings, lots of long hills and lots of rocks. 20km (12mi) in 3 hours, not too bad. We lost boots twice after crossing mud, but they stayed on after that. I'm very proud of her.
Pics on the trail, at our short break where we shared and apple :apple:
and then a foggy sweaty selfie when we arrived home.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

I thought I would post a few pics from today and yesterday. I had a lovely trail ride with a good friend on both days.

Me being all artsy with the camera.









Yours truly on Koolio. Gotta love the big sunglasses and helmet look...









The wide part of the trail with my friend in the lead.









Looking back to where we came from.









Here is a picture of Lucy looking all grown up (and trying to deny she pruned my tree even though the branch is on the ground in front of her).


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Greentree, I say go for it!
PH, the manager is an idiot! This is NOT how to manage staff! I think you should all boycott the meeting.
Eole and Koolio, love the photos
Ellen, you and Peaches look good together.

I'm sure I've missed stuff...

Thumb is ok. Still a bit sore but ok so long and I don't move it. Seems like I've nicked a nerve too, the end of my thumb is sort of numb and tingly. Sure it will sort itself out eventually. On the upside, hubby and the kids have to do the dishes and washing for me, and today when we were fishing they had to bait up the hook for me and remove the fish I caught  And hubby had to do all the fish cleaning and filleting. Which admittedly wasn't much, we got two flathead and a couple of bream. Caught heaps of whiting but they were too small to keep. Holiday is going well. On the downside, my grandfather had a fall two days ago and fractured his arm, now it appears he has had a stroke too. My sister, who is a nurse at the hospital he is in, thinks he won't make it, it's just a matter of time. He is in his 90s, so it's sad. But not unexpected.


----------



## Roadyy

Vickie, I couldn't decide if I should like your post or not. I like the fishing and family part, but not the down turn for your grandfather. Is he nearby to you? Hope your thumb heals quickly and things work out with Grandfather.

Tracey, great pics and looks like you really enjoyed both riding and company. Lucy is looking great.

Dawn, I hope you were able to make peace with whatever your decision was. I would have missed the meeting as she was informed of your conflict and she stated she would reschedule it. The fact that she didn't means she was okay with you not attending and that is what I would tell her if she asks why you left.

Ellen, glad you got another ride in and building your confidence up. Looking like you are finding your groove.

TJ, good luck on interview call. 

Buhbi


----------



## Celeste

People do not understand that horses are the center of the universe.

When I was a young, single woman, my parents talked me into going on a date with one of their very boring acquaintances. He met all of their specifications. He was well educated, gainfully employed, polite, and attended church. We had a very polite and well educated and equally boring time. 

The next day my mother wanted to know all about the date. All I said was, "It was fine." Then I immediately started talking about horses. I was all excited about the trail ride that I had been on a couple of days before. My mother became all upset. She said that I would never marry and that something was wrong with me.

I just couldn't understand why she thought that I would be interested in some city guy that couldn't even drive a fence post or string wire.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> So I have a question for everyone, and I want honest answers.
> 
> You have all heard me whine about the hours I am working. Last week, the practice manager asked me if I could stay till close the 2 nights this week I was scheduled only until 3. I told her I could Monday but not Wednesday (so that meant i had an 11 hour shift monday, an 11 hour shift tuesday, and a 8 hour shift wednesday). On Monday, this same woman said she was trying to get a tech meeting organized and Thursday morning was looking like the best time, but I was scheduled off that day, was it possible I could come in for a bit in the morning for the meeting? I laughed and said I doubted it could be early enough as I was leaving at 3am for Maine. She laughed and said she would have to look at something for the following week then.
> 
> Fast forward to today.. manager leaves at 2. About 5, one of the receptionists comes back to ask the a question and in the course of the convo says something about an appt having to be moved because of the tech meeting. Tech meeting? What tech meeting? Receptionist looks at me like I am nuts and says there is a tech meeting tomorrow, look in the computer (where our appts are scheduled). As I am standing there dumbfounded (along with the new part time tech), our head tech comes over having overheard the convo and again asks what tech meeting. This gets the attention of the surgery tech, who also comes over. Head tech was supposed to be off tomorrow. Surgery tech was supposed to be done at 2. I was supposed to be done at 3. New tech isn't supposed to be in until 3.
> 
> Look in the scheduler and indeed, there is a section blocked off from 2:30-4:30 for a tech meeting! Yet 4 of the 5 techs employed not only know nothing about it, but most aren't even supposed to be in the building during that time!! :eek_color:
> 
> So am I wrong to be pretty thoroughly ****ed off that despite being perfectly clear I could _not_ stay past 3, that a "mandatory" meeting was scheduled then.. and with less than 24 hours notice?! Not to mention the other coworkers with scheduling conflicts who are also scrabbling (the head tech is going to have to bring her kids, as she couldn't find a sitter with such short notice).


 I would not be a happy camper at all. If she wants to do the meeting, she should have two scheduled in order to accommidate the different shifts. It also sounds like she plans her time off and gets it. I had a couple boses that were that way. Sorry that she is being such a ....... about this. You can put a work in the blank that you like. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## corgi

Greentree! Yes!! Please do it. I think it would be great. I love Zumba and the best thing about Zumba is that it is supposed to be for every person..all types of people.

Eole and Koolio, yay for great rides! Lucy is looking good!

PH- i wouldnt stay for the meeting. That is ridiculous.

It has been hard to concentrate at work. Been getting news updates all morning about the shooting of the news crew during a live news broadcast this morning here in Virginia. The killer made his way up here locally and shot himself nearby. We didn't have to go on lockdown at any of the schools, thank goodness, but still way too close for comfort and I am so sad for the families and friends of the news crew members who were killed and for it to have happened on live TV. So horrible.

It can be a very scary world out there.


----------



## greentree

Corgi, i am praying for everyone surrounded by that horror. 
Thanks for the vote of cpnfidence, but I think she is regretting asking me....I asked her what time, and she said she didn't know, but would text me.

I rode Tootsie yesterday AND today! She was goodvyesterday, and great today, almost like she enjoyed getting ridden. She was giving Mary some trouble, and I needed to see ifvitbwas the horse or the rider....i am a little protective of Toosie.
When I got off of her today, I got a bit emotional.

Abby is growing like crazy! Such a sweet baby. I have picture, but it will not let me choose the file....story of mylife. I really need to go back to snail mail!


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I saw that horror story online, wondered if it was anywhere close to you. So very horrible...

Greentree, I've been following the Zumba thing (googled it to see what it is!). Does sound like it's a fun thing for anyone of any age, looking forward to hearing how it all goes. Was wondering about Abby too!

Dawn, hope you just off'd that mtg & will do what you need to do. That manager...just plain rude.

Tracey, great pics! Heavens, how Lucy has grown! Now you have a puppy in a much larger body ("Stick? Tree? Who...me? Not...")

No call. I'd like to think "no news is good news" but it's hard to apply that to this. I will call, to check status. 
"That's all I have to say about that".

I may be absent for awhile, unless have good news to share, but will keep reading/catching up/liking. The way things are right now, I just may gear myself up to drive out to Janice's on Monday the 31st. Now, THAT I could post about (maybe she'd let me have a ride, if not a lesson as haven't done any work lately to deserve one. Or maybe I'll just dig into my available $$ & give her the $150 for 4 lessons, come h**l or high water.)

As Celeste said, horses are the center of the Universe.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH about the Tacoma; how did it handle winter driving? We're talking hills and heavy snow here.


Overall it did really well for a truck. When really bad weather was expected (which is likely all winter there for you!), I would throw a couple bales of old straw in the bed and wet them down for added weight in the back. Never had an issue with it getting me where I needed to go.. once winding up driving though a drift that was even with the hood!!


*Koolio*: lovely ride and beautiful area. i love shadow pics. 

*Vicki*: so sorry to hear about your grandfather. hope your thumb heals soon but appreciate everyone's assistance meanwhile.

*tj*: hang in there.. they will call!!


Meeting was.. interesting. All day it was "make sure everything is on time so we can start the meeting right on time," which was pretty funny considering how busy it was. Amazingly we were fairly caught up by meeting time and it did actually start pretty close to on time. I had decided I would give them until 3:15 and then leave. Got some good things talked about, though have no idea if any of the issues will actually be addressed or if its all lip service. And when it was 3:15, I got up and left. Will see if there is any fallout from that next time I am at work..


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, hang in there.

*Phantom*, I think you did the right thing. When I worked at a pharmacy the manager would call for meetings all the time. He didn't have a family and couldn't fathom why I refused to attend a dinner meeting at 6pm on a Sunday evening.

The Virginia shooting. My heart goes out to the families of those lost and affected by the tragedy. What is happening to this world?


----------



## Roadyy

Woke up to 68*F this morning and thought I was going to need a jacket it felt so cold. I almost talked myself into playing hookie from work just to find a hammock to lay back and enjoy the cool morning. If this blasted rain will move off that is forecasted for the weekend I believe I might just have to go camping with the horses. Lord knows I need it right now.


I had not heard of any shootings until late last night. I pray for the families of those lost and of the shooter to find peace in our Lord. Hopefully the news media doesn't find something to link the shooter to so the offended can make another run for removal across the country. Unless its Congress.


Buhbi


----------



## Celeste

It turned cooler yesterday evening. It was under 80 degrees a few minutes before dark. I got the Princess out, threw the saddle on her, and road for a few minutes before dark. She was good and it made my day.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> Overall it did really well for a truck. When really bad weather was expected (which is likely all winter there for you!), I would throw a couple bales of old straw in the bed and wet them down for added weight in the back. Never had an issue with it getting me where I needed to go.. once winding up driving though a drift that was even with the hood!!
> 
> Meeting was.. interesting. All day it was "make sure everything is on time so we can start the meeting right on time," which was pretty funny considering how busy it was. Amazingly we were fairly caught up by meeting time and it did actually start pretty close to on time. I had decided I would give them until 3:15 and then leave. Got some good things talked about, though have no idea if any of the issues will actually be addressed or if its all lip service. And when it was 3:15, I got up and left. Will see if there is any fallout from that next time I am at work..


Hope all goes well without any fallout from leaving early from your meeting. I would have done the same.


----------



## Happy Place

YAY I have today off. Getting my hari cut, checking out furniture from the warehouse at work and playing with Nike. Lesson tomorrow and my first PAYCHECK!!!!!

This weekend the truck hunt will be in earnest!


----------



## corgi

Yikes!!! Panic attack time.

A reporter from the local paper was at the School Board meeting on Monday night and based on the remarks from the School Board about my presentation, she wants to do a story on me and is coming to my office tomorrow morning to interview me.

I am seriously hyperventilating.

I have been interviewed for newspapers before and have been horribly misquoted so I prefer to handle questions through email but she wants to come and sit and talk.

Ack!!

I am probably really going to need my horsey time tomorrow night.


----------



## Roadyy

Got the Altima back yesterday and it's all white bumper and dull trunk make it stand out. Glad it is fixed so now I can put my dually up for sale and use whatever we get off of it to buy wife a vehicle then trade the Altima in on me a 3/4 ton diesel truck.


Ladona, I would express to them the bad experience with previous interviews and wish to only do email answers otherwise refuse any at all. That would be my stand.

HP, glad you are enjoying your day off and looking forward to pics of work with Nike and story about the lesson.


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> Yikes!!! Panic attack time.
> 
> A reporter from the local paper was at the School Board meeting on Monday night and based on the remarks from the School Board about my presentation, she wants to do a story on me and is coming to my office tomorrow morning to interview me.
> 
> I am seriously hyperventilating.
> 
> I have been interviewed for newspapers before and have been horribly misquoted so I prefer to handle questions through email but she wants to come and sit and talk.
> 
> Ack!!
> 
> I am probably really going to need my horsey time tomorrow night.


Can you tape it? That way if any misquotes come up you have a recording.


*Roadyy*, good plan with the vehicles.


----------



## Roadyy

Now there are several stories coming out showing quivering evidence the Virginia shooting was a hoax. Another staging for gun grabbing.
I finally watched the video and having a very hard time believing she was able to run away after being shot 5 times at near point blank range. Especially after watching it in slow motion. That is incredibly impossible as I have seen a person twice her size shot at 15 feet away and buckled instantaneously with no chance of turning and running away at full speed in an upright position. Not to mention there was no distorting of the shirt or skirt as the rounds were supposedly hitting her. 

That is all I will say about that.


----------



## corgi

Rick, please tell me you are not one who believes that Sandy Hook was staged to promote gun control.

And yes, I have heard the mutterings that the murders yesterday were a hoax and it makes me sick to hear that.

The only thing that is making people say it was a hoax was because the man stood there for a while pointing the gun and no one noticed him and when the female was first shot she ran instead of collapsing. Both things can be explained in more logical ways than just saying the whole thing was a hoax.

And let me just say that I have been known to be a card carrying member of the NRA and own my own guns. So, I am not one that is going to say we need strictor gun laws..what we need is better mental health resources.

Rant over.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't know what to believe about Sandy Hook. I know the government is heck bent on achieving their gun grab and have the means to pull off these things.

I have seen evidence that would say it was faked with the people supposedly dead still being seen, but that could have been faked as well. 

I am looking at the video evidence posted from the shooter in this situation and basing my conclusion on that and real life experience.


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, I have not watched the videos as I'm not quite up for that just yet, so can't comment on "how it looked". I will say that I think the human body is capable of seriously magnificent things when under duress. I've had my own experience with that. When my lovely daughter was 2 1/2 she jumped into an above ground pool. I had lost sight of her through the window and luckily went outside to find her. Found her alright, floating face down in the pool. Apparently I vaulted over the side and lifted her up. With her in my arms still face down I tried to climb out using the pool ladder which was only leaning against the side of the pool. It slid away and I fell with full force on my knee, completely shattering the patella and tearing most of the soft tissue. Not missing a beat, still with my daughter in my arms, I got up and RAN into the house to the phone to call for help. I didn't collapse until the paramedics got there. My knee was so broken and torn that I didn't walk again for several months and eventually had to have that knee replaced. I say all of that, not to compare my event to something as horrific as what happened yesterday, but to make my point that s*** happens and the human body is amazing. Granted, I've never seen anyone shot, but I would think that would depend on where the slugs hit. The soft fatty tissue can absorb more trauma than the muscle.

*Corgi*, I haven't heard mutterings yet, but I'm sure I will.

Hoax? Let's try to find a more apt word. Two people are dead and that is not a hoax. I only ask, that out of respect for their families we approach our skepticism with carefully chosen words.

Do I believe that some/many of our government officials would manipulate events to their own ends? Absolutely! 

Do I believe it happens more than we would think? Absolutely! (yes, there's a little conspiracy theorist in me)

Was this tragedy a manipulated event? Who knows? 

The end result can be that we gun owners are more inclined to remain armed.

All that said, I'll decline to offer any personal opinion until I've watched the video for myself. Roadyy, where did you catch that video? Online?


----------



## corgi

Unfortunately Blue, the people who are using the "hoax" word are the same people who claim that none of the children at Sandy Hook elementary school were actually killed. They believe they are still alive.

I am sure they believe the two people shot yeterday are still alive as well.

The grief those families are going through is horrible enough. They should not have to be subjected to the rantings of a website that thrives on consiracy theories and encourages people to be "sheep no more"

I wasnt going to comment again..but just needed to get that out. I am done now.

Back to horses.


----------



## Blue

Well, I tried to find it online, but got a message that it had been taken down. Seems there are radicals on both sides of any issue.

I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around the possibility of these people still being alive. And the children of Sandy Hook? How about all those people at the movie theaters? Too much of a stretch. 

I have an easier time believing that the world is going crazy and our government is ready to cash in on it.

Ok. Back to horses.

Too hot to ride here. Chip actually has a mess of heat hives. I'm going to go out and hose them off then time to get ready to go to work.


----------



## corgi

I wish I could ride...the weather here is perfect! Low 80's and no humidity. Alas, work interferes. Luckily, tomorrow should be just as nice and I am heading to the farm immediately after work.

I have another boarder who has been working with Isabella on the ground to help i prove her mobility and stiffness. She is doing it because she just loves my girl and she loves playing with different horses.

She sent me a video today of Isabella side passing over a barrel laying on its side.

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Celeste

Work always interferes with my riding. Of course without the work, I couldn't afford to take care of the horses.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Can you tape it? That way if any misquotes come up you have a recording.


I had that thought too, of sticking a pocket recorder somewhere...


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> Work always interferes with my riding. Of course without the work, I couldn't afford to take care of the horses.


It's a circle isn't it?:wink:


----------



## Roadyy

My final word on the shooting is Yes I believe they both died. 

Now I'll join ya'll back in the world of horse.


DD has agreed to join me in camping tonight and trail riding tomorrow. I had planned to stay the weekend, but was reminded I have the nursery Sunday. Guess we will be coming home tomorrow.

Was planned for a night ride tomorrow night as well so there is that possibility. Then hopefully moving the horses to the pasture on property with Reba. That will be nice so I can work with her right after feeding the boys.


Corgi, good luck on your interview this morning.


----------



## greentree

I actually rode Tootsie again yesterday! Mary rode Gavotte. Neither mare even broke a sweat! The weather was gorgeous, so I put the saddle on Spirit, rode up and got the mail, and rode a ways down the road. 

My friend Is back from her research tripto Mongolia, so maybe we can get up to the cave to ride. She texted me on the first day of school, "FiGures, the weather turns great, and I am stuck at school!!" the hay just WILL not get out of my trailer by itself....even leaving all the doors open...haha! 

The Digital Doc only wants $85 to replace the screen on MY ipad....guess I have to do it. This one is driving me batty....doesn't take much!!


----------



## ellen hays

:wave:Good a.m.:loveshower:

Yesterday was my best riding day ever. S and I went to some antique shops. We grabbed some dinner from John's Bar B Q and went home. Wasn't home long and A drove up from work. After a while, we went out and saddled the horses. I was apprehensive for some reason, but I went ahead and just got ready to ride. We got on and went down the road towards the forest service road. For some reason, I panicked, but regrouped and went on. We went all the way to the little creek and crossed the bridge. It is so pretty down there. Hemlocks everywhere. It like a different world. Figured the ride would be a good start and turned around and went back. I didn't say anything until I got off Peaches, but I was so excited. I am finally on my horse and doing what I have dreamed of for 4 years now. The trails are next!!!!!!

If the next 3 days are successful, I have discussed buying Peaches. I believe although she is young, her temperament is excellent. I really like her and she seems to have a really good mind. No spook and spin. No sudden reactions. She is a really nice horse. I have had a reasonable time to work with her on the ground and to observe her. I just have not seen anything while riding or otherwise that would give me any reason to worry. 

Sorry I have been scarce, but been busy. Will start chiming in more in a few days.

TJ Hope you get that call. I hope things get better. Yeah, I think right now to spend $$$$ on some lessons for horsie time will get you thru this low spot. 

Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep.

:cowboy:


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*,:happydance: You said it yourself. You "panicked", but then you got yourself through it and went on AND you crossed a bridge. That's huge! You can do _*anything*_ now!

Very, very proud of you :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have been reading along, but computer is so wonky right now, can't do much else. A few quick posts: 

*PH13*: Your reasons for not breeding Dream are admirable and of course putting the welfare of her first. I was thinking emotionally, sorry if I caused distress. 

I think leaving the meeting was the exact right thing to do. You showed your support by bringing up the conflict to the manager, showing up for the part you were able to, and following thru on your earlier statement of being unable to attend for the entire meeting. 

My current manager does not believe meetings are needed at all. She sends all info by group e-mail. 

Rarely does any of my co-workers show up for meetings unles they are already at work. That used to irritate a prior manager hugely. She scheduled meetings monthly and thought being snowed in was like a "sleepover with girlfriends". :icon_rolleyes:

*Corgi*: It is ok to make a list of possible Q's and your responses, refer to them when needed during the interview. Polititians practice this all the time. Good luck, you will be superb! 

*Ellen*: So happy to hear you are getting lots of riding time in and loving every minute!! Your smile says it all!!! 

*Koolio*: Miss Lucy is all grown up and absolutely beautiful!!  I am sure the pruning was an honest desire to help. 

Good luck to your DD in the clinic. Don't forget video and pictures!! 

*Eole*: Alize is such a beautiful horse! Like a living statue. Majestic. Pictures are fabulous. 

*Roadyy*: have fun this weekend with your DD and be sure to bring back lots of pictures! 

*MR*: Hope your camping is wonderful and bee-free. You owe us two sets of pictures!! 

*TWalker*: Sounds like you and Lady make a great team!! How exciting to be getting a new saddle!! Take some pictures when it arrives! 

*Greentree*: hurry and get that tablet fixed, we need more Abby pictures!! 

*Celeste*: Hows the car shopping going?? did you take the part time vet job? 

*HP*: Yipee, first paychecks are wonderful!! So happy things are going well! 

*TJ*: Hope you get some horse breath in, and praying you are hired at the vet's. 

*Stan*: Still waiting on those hawg pictures!! Is the court case still active?

I know I'm forgetting some, but better stop this before it is a book!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

On my news, have a "new-to-me" shoer coming out to assess Dreamer's hooves and this guy fits horses for Eaasyboots!! I am so excited to finally be able to try some boots on the horses :loveshower:

Will let y'all know how it goes. 

On the recent events in Virginia:

I was horrified to hear about the shootings of two very nice, happy professionals with their whole lives in from of them. I had seen both on the news in the past, as my DS used to live in the area. I recognized Alison right away and remembered enjoying watching her cheerful personality in the mornings. 

If I am feeling some shock over this, I cannot imagine how high the collective shock felt by the community is and my heart goes out to them. 

I am reminded of Corgi's reaction to the simulated event in her district. 

I also want to commend the entire WDBJ station for their professionalism and commitment to honor thier fallen friends. The statements made by Alison's partner, Chris Hurst, when he spoke so lovingly and proudly of her even showing a personal picture book she made, amaze me. 

That he was able to do this while suffering unbearable grief is a true testiment to his character and strength. 

Mr. Hurst also refused to make a single statement relating to the shooter, and for that he is a true hero in my book. 

Focusing on the victims, not the criminals, is the only way I believe these mass shootings can be discouraged and Mr. Hurst showed us all the way it should be done.


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> :wave:Good a.m.:loveshower:
> 
> Yesterday was my best riding day ever. S and I went to some antique shops. We grabbed some dinner from John's Bar B Q and went home. Wasn't home long and A drove up from work. After a while, we went out and saddled the horses. I was apprehensive for some reason, but I went ahead and just got ready to ride. We got on and went down the road towards the forest service road. For some reason, I panicked, but regrouped and went on. We went all the way to the little creek and crossed the bridge. It is so pretty down there. Hemlocks everywhere. It like a different world. Figured the ride would be a good start and turned around and went back. I didn't say anything until I got off Peaches, but I was so excited. I am finally on my horse and doing what I have dreamed of for 4 years now. The trails are next!!!!!!
> 
> If the next 3 days are successful, I have discussed buying Peaches. I believe although she is young, her temperament is excellent. I really like her and she seems to have a really good mind. No spook and spin. No sudden reactions. She is a really nice horse. I have had a reasonable time to work with her on the ground and to observe her. I just have not seen anything while riding or otherwise that would give me any reason to worry.
> 
> Sorry I have been scarce, but been busy. Will start chiming in more in a few days.
> 
> TJ Hope you get that call. I hope things get better. Yeah, I think right now to spend $$$$ on some lessons for horsie time will get you thru this low spot.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day. God bless and keep.
> 
> :cowboy:


 You go girl! Very proud of you. You worked it through and did it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TWalker*: Sounds like you and Lady make a great team!! How exciting to be getting a new saddle!! Take some pictures when it arrives!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> AA - I really think we are a pair. I wish I could buy her. I will get some pics when it come in.


----------



## greentree

Ellen, we are SO proud! Peaches must be related to Spirit...sounds like they have the same personality! Looks like Abby has it, too.

Have a great Friday, everyone. I think the Zumba thing fizzled, praises be! We dance tomorrow night at the senior center withthe line dance group. Upper body workout for me, as I get to haul DH's sound equipment in. I say, it's tough being the brains AND the muscle of this organization...HaHaHa!

I rode Lucy this morning. She has not been worked all summer, so not too much done, but she was good. Now that Heather is back, i hope to get her to the cave.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I am so glad that your horse is working out for you. She seems to have a personality like Shadow, our 28 year old appaloosa. She was calm when she was four years old, and she is still calm. She doesn't even have the concept of throwing somebody off.

We did buy a car. It is a grey, 2015 Honda Fit. We have driven it for a week. Today we put some gas in it and calculated the mileage we have been getting. It got 50 miles per gallon. They only claim 40 miles per gallon. 

I went over today and signed papers about the new job. I should start actually working the 3rd week of September. It will only be part time as I already have another job. I think it will be fun.


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, that's wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW Celeste 50 mpg is amazing! Is it a hybrid? Not really familiar with that style of car. I was proud of my subie getting 27mpg...

We need pictures!! 

Wonderful news on the job!! I hope you enjoy it. If you notice a lack of techs, maybe TJ would relocate. You might have to bribe her with weekly horse rides. :wink:

Dreamer now has a brand new pair of Easyboot's, but I forgot to ask what size they are. He must be very comfortable in them, because he was willing to trot off on the asphalt driveway, and he nearly dragged me walking off to eat some grass in the yard. I am so thrilled!! 

He needs to wear them all the time right now, until his feet toughen up. We are a bit concerned about leaving them on, so I may try putting him up in the stall during the day when I'm not working to let his feet dry out a bit, and let the boots dry out too. Won't have time on work days though. 

The problem will be rain, so would be better to keep him up when it's raining, but not sure that's going to be possible all the time. 

will have to think on this a bit.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste congrats on the new car AND the job!!

Ellen I'm so excited for you! More pics please!

I had a good day at work then a fun lesson. Lots of cantering! Bo is typical school horse in that she will nearly halt when you transition down. I did lots of canter, working trot sitting trot canter. It was fun and I felt strong!

When I got home, Briar had popped an abscess on his sibacious cyst. Lots of weird stuff came out so I brought him to the vet. It was an infected cyst. So anti inflammatory and anti biotics. They shaved him so now the cyst and wound looks like an angry ground hog popping out of his back. Lol poor guy. I have a pic but I figured only the vets and techs would care to see it lol. Good night all.


----------



## SueC

Hello all, hope you've been well, about to start catching up. I'm coming up for air after a week of grappling with tax and making new electric fences, and doing two night shifts off farm. Still haven't got anywhere near finishing the tax, but making progress.

Meanwhile, I'd like to show any of you who are interested in the ancient mountain ranges of Western Australia some photos from a walk we did in the Porongurups recently, with a neighbour who also likes walking.

I'll start with the first photo we took, which is my husband in a tree hollow at the base of the range. This is a Karri tree, a Eucalypt that becomes quite tall and massive (although there are even taller and more substantial Eucalyptus species in Australia). Because of extensive logging in the last 200 years, few really grand old trees survive, but this is one of them:










A full-screen slide show with captions (below photo bar) can be entered here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoo...y/20870502306/

Use left arrows to go forward. All photos can be clicked on to display full screen size.

We love scenic spots like this and if anyone here has photos of their favourite nature spots (other than the lovely horse trails which crop up here a lot ), it would be cool if you posted them. We're a pretty international group of people here and I like armchair travel. :wink: And for me, getting out and walking in places like this is one of the main ways I actually stay in the kind of shape which I need to be in to ride a horse! :smile:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.:happydance:

Yesterday was an exceptional day. Went and got Peaches to take her to the barn to groom and saddle her. After saddling her, I took her to the mounting block and got on. Me and A went down the forest road to one of the blue trail accesses. Well, I can say that I have officially ridden my horse on the trails. She did great!!!! Just a bit distracted so I had to try to get some of her attention on where she was putting her feet. She is inquisitive, but in a calm way. Love this horse.:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower: When she gets a little spooked, all she seems to do is jump in place and that's it. We road til it started getting dark and headed home. I was apprehensive about how Peaches would do going down hills. She did great and just took her time and didn't hurry cause she was headed to the barn. This horse is wonderful. She has a wonderful Tennessee walk. Good pace. I am really partial to that TWH walk because you can cover a lot ground just walking. Got back and put her in a stall to let her cool.. Later, she got a bunch of hay and her feed. S didn't go today and had dinner ready when we got back. Yum!!!!! Today she is going and we will get trail pics.

*Sue *Love that pic of your DH and the hollow tree. Will go to the slide show after posting here.

*AA* I would like to know how your horse boots work. I would really like to find some for Peaches. Talked to the hay guy last week. He offered me some more hay last Friday, but when he cut it he called and said he would not have enough. One more cutting in Sept. and that doesn't sound promising. If I am not able to help you this year and you are still interested in his hay, let me know. It is really good hay. Also, you can check my place out and maybe bring your horse over sometime to ride.

*Twalker *Glad you and Lady are a team. Hope that the owner will put her up for sale so you can get her. I am buying Peaches this weekend. I love my girl.

*greentree* Sounds like your trails are similar to these. We have a great deal of rock formations. Makes for beautiful scenery. Glad you are enjoying it.

*Celeste* Sounds like you made an excellent decision on your car. Awesome mpg:thumbsup:

*HP* Glad you had a good riding lesson. Horse time, ain't it great!!!!!

I just want to thank all of you for the past and present support. You are a wonderful group of people. Thank you.

I know I haven't covered everything, really appreciate yall. Getting ready to go feed. Wow, those dark days seem like they were a million years ago. Amazing how the right equine can turn things around. Yall have a wonderful day.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## SueC

Roadyy said:


> I don't know what to believe about Sandy Hook. I know the government is heck bent on achieving their gun grab and have the means to pull off these things.
> 
> I have seen evidence that would say it was faked with the people supposedly dead still being seen, but that could have been faked as well.
> 
> I am looking at the video evidence posted from the shooter in this situation and basing my conclusion on that and real life experience.


We had the Port Arthur massacre here in the 1990s, and lots of people have conspiracy theories which I don't believe.

As a result of it, gun ownership was tightened in Australia to take them away from people of disreputable character wherever possible, and to reduce the kinds of calibres and automatic refill capacities that were available to people who actually had no good justification for using such high-powered weapons.

And as a result of that, _the rate of per capita deaths from deliberate and accidental shootings in Australia has decreased significantly_, which I think is a great result, although of course the ******** here on the gun forums who have had drunk and disorderlies or domestic violence restraining orders result in having their guns taken off them will rant and rave about their loss of liberty.

Meanwhile, farmers and people of good characters belonging to gun clubs (etc) can still have guns, though not machine guns or elephant guns or other stuff like that unless they can demonstrate good reasons they need them. I know nobody in our farming district who is unhappy with our reformed gun laws.

I do know an ex of a friend of mine who cried foul because he had his guns taken off him after violently harassing my friend. I'm glad people like that have their guns stripped off them.

We have a very different culture in Australia to the US with respect to guns, and I will be frank that it makes many Australians shudder to see the per capita statistics for shootings in the US, and that was one of the main reasons why Australians overwhelmingly voted for gun law reform. The idea of living in such a violent society just makes lots of people here nervous. I think the legislative response to the Port Arthur massacre was spot on - and that's despite it coming from a government with whom I agreed on very few things. And - it had the support of all our major political parties. And - two decades later, we have the figures to show just what a good policy that turned out to be.


----------



## greentree

Celeste, congratulations! I got completely spoiled by the rented Corolla....my standards are low....but the 20.00 fillup that lasted ALL week?? Loved it. The feed bags were not easy to get out of the trunk, but the car fit me, and 47 mpg, AND parking IN the spot at Kroger!!!! My truck takes 3-4 spots at our Kroger, bcause they are SHORT!

I now have LOTS to do today....DS had a little clutch-lever bender accident on his motorcycle yesterday..thank God he got by with only a little scrape on his knee. Using up the adrenaline from him calling, and waiting for him to get home got my house clean.....but I still need to do all the stuff For tonight's dance! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Celeste

My car is not a hybrid. I don't know why it got 50 mpg rather than the 40 it claimed, but I am sure not going to complain. The back of the car opens up and you can put the back seats down so that it will easily hold a lot of feed.

I know I need to go out and take pictures. If it were a horse, it would have happened before I even bought it. But it is just a car, and that sort of thing seems to slip my mind.


----------



## SueC

VickiRose said:


> Thumb is ok. Still a bit sore but ok so long and I don't move it. Seems like I've nicked a nerve too, the end of my thumb is sort of numb and tingly. Sure it will sort itself out eventually.


I think so too. As a young'un I once slipped with a potato peeler and made a nice flap cut into the last knuckle of a finger. That fingertip was numb for over half a year but then the feeling came back, like pins and needles at first and then back to normal. The nerves just need some time...

Sorry about your granddad. Often, something little will start it and then it's like dominoes.

No consolation to you, but I'll be happy if I ever see 90. Noone in my family for generations back has made it past 80!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> My car is not a hybrid. I don't know why it got 50 mpg rather than the 40 it claimed, but I am sure not going to complain. The back of the car opens up and you can put the back seats down so that it will easily hold a lot of feed.
> 
> I know I need to go out and take pictures. If it were a horse, it would have happened before I even bought it. But it is just a car, and that sort of thing seems to slip my mind.


:shock: You have a _car_, Celeste?

I thought you would be the type who would travel by _carriage_ - not some old combustion engine thing like a car! ;-)


----------



## SueC

For *HP*: (and other chicken fans)

https://www.alltech.com/sites/default/files/alltech-egg-shell-quality-poster.pdf

I found that fascinating, and only looked at this stuff after your photo.

Most places I checked reckoned stress during calcification causes cracks like that.

These were also interesting:

Common egg quality problems - BackYard Chickens Community

Weak Shelled Eggs and Your Small Flock of Laying Hens | Manitoba Agriculture, Food and Rural Development | Province of Manitoba


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> BTW, I had a thought this morning, thought of the Wizard of Oz...
> 
> The Wicked Witch of the East= A Troll.
> 
> Her minions the flying monkeys= carnivorous grasshoppers.
> 
> Blue, I did think that people like that must have no life at all, to sit online & just interject poison at will. Very sad, very pathetic.
> 
> Makes my life look darned good!!!!


I listen to a lot of podcasts, and recently an enlightening one from the (Australian) ABC, RN Showcase, an episode on assumptions where they covered trolls. That's good listening and should still be available. One Muslim Australian author who was being interviewed said she had a lot of trolls on social media, and one of them one day actually said to her, "I sent you nasty messages because I was jealous of your happiness and your self-acceptance, neither of which I had." Now that's not a very usual outcome, but wow.

A troll researcher says that when you meet them in person, they tend to fall into two categories: Trolls who are also real-life bullies, and trolls who are wallflowers in real life and can only bring themselves to express their dark sides behind the safe anonymity of the Internet.

One woman said that if she uses "You clearly need a good hug" in response to a troll, this tends to stop them more effectively than saying nothing, or being nasty back.

I've been trolled before and I tend to mostly ignore them, and if they persist, I often write an academic essay examining their assumptions! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> It could be worse. The hound that I used to have loved to steal underwear off the neighbor's clothes line. How do you approach your neighbor with a size 42 FF bra and ask if it is hers?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (and the follow-up too!)

The following is allegedly a true story. It was printed in a newspaper, which is always a bad start. But a department store sales lady reckoned a large-chested lady came in with a bra which she said didn't fit her, "and could she please exchange it for two pillowcases" - and the customer apparently was totally naive about why that was so funny, she was just thinking exchange values.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Well, its obvious then...she was trying to figure out how to put it on!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


By the sounds of it, she would have needed to be a dairy cow to fit it?

...or am I getting US sizing confused here? We size bras differently to you guys...


----------



## SueC

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been having a time sending these pics to my email from our cell phones. Finally, got one to go. Couldn't go to sleep tonite until I at least got one posted. First time I rode in the barnyard and today made 2 laps around my circle drive. Yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is looking great, Ellen! :loveshower:


----------



## SueC

Bedtime for me. Tonight, I will leave you with some cute orchids that grow on our place. Can you see why they are called snail orchids?


----------



## Celeste

SueC said:


> By the sounds of it, she would have needed to be a dairy cow to fit it?
> 
> ...or am I getting US sizing confused here? We size bras differently to you guys...


She actually does resemble a dairy cow.......


----------



## Maryland Rider

Well I made it to camp this weekend.
Great evening ride just got back in.
It is getting dark too early for my liking.

Time for some chinese food and a little Corn.
My horse rode fine and really can't explain him being off the other week.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

Today after feeding the herd I handed out treats. Buster and Nike were right there gobbling them up. LeeLo had walked away towards the hay bale. I called to her and got her to come back to the fence where I made the boys wait as LeeLo got her share of the treats. Funny to see the looks on their faces! They listened to me though and backed off enough so that I could treat LeeLo and listening to me was the goal :wink:

Briar is doing fine. His abscess opening is leaking a little clear/bloody fluid but he doesn't seem to be in pain. I think it's starting to itch a bit though. He is trying to roll on the carpet, yuk. I am guessing he will still need to have the rest of the cyst removed


----------



## SueC

Our other local mountains, the Stirling Ranges, have amazing jagged sandstone spires and flora... These are the photos I promised last week and Brett has now uploaded them.

Here's a few favourites:




























This last one (canola field) is from the trip back into the agricultural land:











The full slide show starts here, use left arrows to advance, captions again in bar below photos:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoo...in/photostream

We're hoping to do another peak soon. Mt Trio is good this time of year, lovely Darwinias. We used to climb all the accessible peaks at least once a year before we started building, and now we're trying to reclaim that! :smile:


----------



## corgi

Great pics Sue!! Beautiful country.

Friday night I rode Isabella bareback and even rode the trail that way. Did bareback again today and tried to ride with a neck rope only. I can't achieve my bareback and bridleless goal until she does a better whoa without reins or the rope. We'll get there.

They changed the fields around a bit Friday night. Need to find the pics I took. They moved her whole herd over to the next field and it was so funny to see their reaction. Isabella has been in the field before...about 3 years ago but she will still excited to check out her new home.

Will post some pics in a minute.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## corgi

Isabella and her best friend, Dance. She and Dance have been best friends since he arrived at the farm 3 years ago.


----------



## corgi

My girl, in the beautiful evening sun. Her topline does not provide the most comfy bareback ride.


----------



## corgi

We fed Isabella and Blue their grain within a few feet of one another on Friday night. They have come a long way since he arrived in November. Neither one even looked at the other's pile of grain. They love each other now!:loveshower:

Love my horses!!!


----------



## Blue

Really nice pic Corgi. Just don't turn your back on the grain!


----------



## greentree

Here is a video from our dance last night.... Turn the volume down, or it may hurt your ears! I am in the polka dot shirt with dark hair...behind the guy in the turqoise and black shirt.

We danced for 3 hours straight! My boots were falling off of my feet.


----------



## Blue

I'm not getting the video.


----------



## Celeste

I had a nice day today. DH and I spent a good bit of time just hanging out hiding from the rain. We had a nice lunch and then spent time playing some music. 

I also did a major water change and cleaning on my aquariums. 

I decided to take the Psycho Princess out for a short ride right before dark. We saw an armadillo on the way out. On the way back, she was not going to go in the right direction for any reason. I will show you a picture of our path as recorded by my GPS.


This would have been a good day for MR to have visited. He could have helped with the tanks and the crazy horse. And shared his corn.


----------



## greentree

Let's try this again!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Sq-0ZTymNE


----------



## greentree

Celeste, that is hilarious! 

Corgi, those horses are so pretty! I love the sunlit picture!


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*!, O my, that looks like so much fun, but WOW hours? I don't think I could do that.

*Celeste*, My old gelding Bart would be the opposite. Zigging out and straight line back!


Had an awesome ride this morning with DIL. Horse and dogs all behaved nicely and we even had a nice lope.:runninghorse2: When I'm alone I will lope a lot more in the good spots, but DIL is still building confidence. I pushed a little and she really liked it. Then all of a sudden the breeze died and it went to about 96* and muggy. Time to head back to the trailer.

Got home and hosed the horses down and went in to make lunch for the family. Went out to feed in the evening and Lacey had somehow put a _huge_ gash in her leg. Inside front leg, high, but it looks like its the hide only, not so much the meat. After cleaning it I sprayed it good with Vetercyn and put swat on the outside. Texted the vet and bless his heart, he looked at the pictures and said to do just what I did and he'd take my call first thing in the morning. So some stitches and she'll be fine. Still didn't find what she cut herself on. Kinda glad she did it AFTER our ride this morning!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Sue*: beautiful pictures!! Love the big hollow tree! Could shelter a horse and rider from a storm in there

I'll try and drive up the mountain and get you some pictures, but no climbing mountains for me unless I have a horse under me!

*Celeste*: That map is:dance-smiley05::rofl:

I have never known a horse to take such a long route going home! Has she had too much of MR's corn?? 

*Greetree*: You are a dancing machine!!! :loveshower:What fun!!

*Blue*: Poor Lacey! Hope she heals fast and cleanly. Might have stepped on the end of a branch or something. Good you had a nice ride today! 

I had to work this weekend, but was cross training in another department, so good our census was down a bit. 

Also found out there is an opening in another department, might think of changing or at least doing some cross training there. 

Everything is fine where I'm at, but need to pick up extra hours to cover car payment.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> *Celeste*: That map is:dance-smiley05::rofl:
> 
> I have never known a horse to take such a long route going home! Has she had too much of MR's corn??


 She may have gotten in to the corn because I sure don't seem to have any......... Needed it bad after that crazy ride. 

A video would have been more entertaining because you could have seen the circles, jumps, micro bucks, and other such shenanigans.


----------



## Celeste

Greentree, that dancing looks like so much fun!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> She may have gotten in to the corn because I sure don't seem to have any......... Needed it bad after that crazy ride.
> 
> A video would have been more entertaining because you could have seen the circles, jumps, micro bucks, and other such shenanigans.


A video like that might make me sea sick...


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Celeste, the map is hilarious. Looks a bit like a trip on Boston, except he WANTS to go straight home, and when I make him slow down and do as he is told we get the circling and side stepping etc etc
Greentree, great vid, you have much better timing than me
Corgi, lovely photos
Blue, hope the cut is not too serious.
Sue, excellent photos as always

We got home from holidays yesterday, back to work today. It is so cold here! 9degrees celcius today, brrr!
My horses have gotten enormously fat! They were getting pretty chunky before I left, but ten days later they look like land whales! Will be preparing the smaller paddock tomorrow so I can lock them up off the majority of the grass. Had to remove the lamb and put him with the other lambs and mothers, but he is weaned now so he will be fine. I get so worried about Rose when she gets fat, she has terrible feet and I fear her getting laminitis. Last spring was a real balancing act. She seems fine so far, they're cantering around in the dark tonight to get warm. We had hail earlier, so I hate to think how cold it is. It might burn some fat off them!


----------



## Celeste

VickiRose said:


> Hi all,
> Celeste, the map is hilarious. Looks a bit like a trip on Boston, except he WANTS to go straight home, and when I make him slow down and do as he is told we get the circling and side stepping etc etc


But Mommy, I can't go that way. Armadillos become horse eating vampire zombies after dark............:gallop::gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> But Mommy, I can't go that way. Armadillos become horse eating vampire zombies after dark............:gallop::gallop:


An' in theirs nasty teefies theys carries....flappy plastic baggses!!:shock:


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, glad you got in a great couple of rides and hope the purchase goes well with her staying the way she is now.


Celeste, looks like you got an interesting ride in and hope you don't get too man of those. Glad you are enjoying your new car.

Sue, great pic of the tree and your man. I like the mountain view behind you atop that one ridge.


I test drove an 07 Dodge 4x4 crew cab dually that only had 36,000 miles on it Saturday. In fact, I used it to move the boys to the property where Reba is before taking it back. lol
They want too much for it and didn't want to give enough for the Altima so it stayed in it's pasture. Here is a pic she sent me this morning of the boys as she was feeding her's breakfast. She felt so guilty for not feeding them and their faces sure didn't help. 

They settled right in to the new place and her mares didn't even throw a huge ruckus about the new tenants. I guess they figured there were enough to go around so no need to fight and frail about it. lol


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, the dancing looks like it was a blast for the first 30 minutes then looked very exhausting after that. lol


----------



## Blue

Well, took Lacey to the vet this morning. It's a pretty bad rip, but not crippling. He sedated her and cleaned it real well. It swelled up so much overnight that there's really no use to stitch it as it would just rip out again. So, antibiotics, clean, fly control and keep her separated. I also asked him about her not wanted to lay down to sleep…. EVER! We talked about that and he suggested watching her this next 5 days. I'll be buting her 2X a day and they may relax her enough to let her lay down.

Keeping her separated will be fun but can't risk the shenanigans. So, the others will be turned out all day and she'll be turned out at night. Nothing else to do I guess.

I actually have a day shift today so gotta go.


O! Almost forgot! We had an outstanding dinner last night. Had a few chicken pieces in the freezer and a couple beef ribs and some o' this and that. BBQ'd the chicken pieces with some homemade Kansas City BBQ sauce and boiled the ribs ahead so all we had to do was put them on the grill for the sauce. Some veggies and some pasta salad. Why is it the best dinners are just "thrown" together with odds and ends?


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, an '07 with only 36K on it? 4x4? It would be worth a lot as it's got lots of life left in it. 

Ok. really gotta go now.


----------



## corgi

Greentree, great dancing!!!

Blue, what did the vet say about Lacey never laying down? I am 96% sure Isabella never lays down anymore. The last time she did, she tore up her hocks trying to get back up. I am wondering if I should be concerned that she doesnt lay down anymore.

Three days of work this week and then I am off to Nags Head and the beach for a few days!! I think I can, I think I can.

I am very upset with our neighbors. They are renting the house next door and there is only one man on the lease but three men are currently living there.

They brought home a tiny black lab puppy last week. I discovered this when I looked out our front door and saw a cute little puppy staring at me through the door.
Hubby had seen the neighbors with it so he walked it back over and they said they hadnt realized it had wondered off. Hubby warned them that cars fly by our house and to keep an eye on the little thing.

Soooooo.....now they have it tied up in the back yard with a travel crate as its only shelter. The little thing is only about 2-3 months old and it is far away from the house, all by itself, all day and all night. And it cries...and barks, and cries, and barks. And keeps us from getting the sleep we need.

Having a discussion with them this evening. Local laws do not prevent a dog from being tied 24 hours a day. (Some states have laws against that). If I call Animal Control, they will say it has shelter and food and water.

Why do people get a dog if they are not going to put the time and effort into making it a pet?? My heart is breaking for this little puppy. And as it gets bigger, it is going to be even louder and will end up being territorial and quite possibly mean.

We will give them a chance to rectify this and if they don't, I will be doing two things.

1. We live in a neighborhood with security. They will be called because we have neighborhood noise ordinances.

2. The owner of the house is actually one of my employees and I will call her and "tattle" on them tomtheir landlord!

I just don't understand people sometimes.


----------



## Blue

Corgi, I'm with you. That poor little puppy. Yes, have a talk with them, and if that doesn't work, please don't hesitate to follow the noise ordinance. Perhaps a discussion with someone in a uniform might wake them up. I've wondered why people get a dog and then do this. I was told "it's a watch dog". Ok. It's too far away from the house to protect anything. Everyone including the owners are immune to the barking so the point would be what? Stupid people

About horse not laying down for REM sleep. Very interesting discussion. Of course he rattled off the names of the studies and the universities involved and the ranches and I'll never remember all that. However what they found was that horses being herd animals need to have protection. Some horses don't feel the herd thing and so find it hard to relax and lay down for good REM sleep. He sited all kinds of research and findings. Really interesting. He did suggest that over the next 5 days on bute I may see a change in her. If she starts laying down more or for longer there would be no real problem with buting her occasionally. I've tried that Mare Magic and it actually made her moodier. Couldn't figure that one out but I stopped giving it to her and she's back to her old self. Weird.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody:wave:

Had a great week! Rained most of day Sun and had some heavy downpours midday Saturday into the evening. So didn't ride from that time til they left for home. Had our usual Sun lunch and forest drive. Got on a forest road that went on forever. It was an adventure as no one had ever been on that one. When we got back to my place, they loaded up horses and stuff and left. For a recluse, I did good. They stayed in my guest bedroom since A went to work each a.m.. The trailer would not have been very convenient or comfortable since it is small. We all seemed to have had a good time. Last night was a bit strange since I was use to company by that time and the empty house's quiet seemed amplified. I paid for Peaches yesterday p.m. and got her registration papers. I am a very proud owner of a beautiful golden palomino. I am a very happy camper to say the least.

*Sue* That was very interesting info on poultry. Will store that info. Thanks. Very nice pics also. Your life is so interesting. Re: Peaches - yes it is really turning into a great situation. I haven't been this content and happy in years. She is really a wonderful horse.

*MR *Glad your horse is back to normal. Hope you are able to avoid them darn ground bees from here on out. 

*Ladona* Enjoyed the pics. You are very photogenic. I kinda had the feeling you loved them horses. We horse people just can't help ourselves:thumbsup: 

*Greentree *Glad you had a good time at the dance. My computer isn't showing the vid. Oh well, the main thing is a good time. OK now I see the vid url. Looks like fun and good exercise. Maybe I need to start.

*Celeste* That is what I call a multidirectional ride. How funny. Them killer armadillos will do that to horses.lol

*Rick* Those rides were just what the doctor ordered. I feel like a new person. Can't wait for the next one. Will have riding buddies by Saturday. Will get a few more rides in and increase my confidence before going alone.

*Blue *Glad Lacey is not serious and hope she recovers quickly. Of course when one of our babies get hurt it is always serious, but just glad she will get over it.

Hope everyone has a great day. God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Well, took Lacey to the vet this morning. It's a pretty bad rip, but not crippling. He sedated her and cleaned it real well. It swelled up so much overnight that there's really no use to stitch it as it would just rip out again. So, antibiotics, clean, fly control and keep her separated. I also asked him about her not wanted to lay down to sleep…. EVER! We talked about that and he suggested watching her this next 5 days. I'll be buting her 2X a day and they may relax her enough to let her lay down.
> 
> Keeping her separated will be fun but can't risk the shenanigans. So, the others will be turned out all day and she'll be turned out at night. Nothing else to do I guess.
> 
> I actually have a day shift today so gotta go.
> 
> 
> 
> O! Almost forgot! We had an outstanding dinner last night. Had a few chicken pieces in the freezer and a couple beef ribs and some o' this and that. BBQ'd the chicken pieces with some homemade Kansas City BBQ sauce and boiled the ribs ahead so all we had to do was put them on the grill for the sauce. Some veggies and some pasta salad. Why is it the best dinners are just "thrown" together with odds and ends?


 Poor Lacey. Hope she heals fast.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!!!!

Quick pop in to say hi and I am still alive, 

I'll do a MR. Lol

Inservice started two weeks ago....five days worth. It was all worth it. School started last Wednesday. I think it's going to be a good year. I enjoy my new teaching partners.

Jay has been a tart since I went back to school. He's good riding, but gosh....he has been giving me the stink eye and his muzzle gets all wrinkly cause he's mad. LOL. Me did that to me last year too!

Been riding with the neighbors. They challenged me last weekend with a giant hill. We had to rest the horses multiple times up and down. I wasn't scared and felt a huge sense of accomplishment.:cowboy: I was ready to go again the next day.

We ride this past Sunday and took my mom. We took the 'easy' trail ride. Mom did great...but honesty I wasnt as relaxed as I was on the giant hill. This trail in the beginning was rocky and muddy. I forgot how Jay doesn't care for deep mud. He did a hop thing through it. I was proud of myslef. I really stuck with him. But it did unnerve me a bit. I relaxed after about a 1/2 hour. Lol

We got out new Jeep. It rides great.

I'll post a pic or two of our events.

Hope all are well. I have lots to catch up on.


----------



## NickerMaker71

The big hill. We ended up at the bottom, via the wooded trail.


----------



## NickerMaker71

On the way back up.

Tried to get some terrain shots for ya all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

This weekend. We rode the edge. Beautiful. Thought of you PH.


----------



## NickerMaker71

It was a cool misty morning. Glad we got there early thank gosh. When we returned to our trailers, the parking lot was packed.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hi all!!!!
> 
> Quick pop in to say hi and I am still alive,
> 
> I'll do a MR. Lol


Are you sure you didn't travel near where I ride?
Looks familiar, but not.

Celeste I would have helped with both tasks.

Please remember Corn is to be sipped in moderation.
Shine Responsibly. 

Sue the pics are awesome!

Roadyy just buy the low mileage truck.

Ellen "Ride Strong" as NM would say.

I have gotten pics for a Camping Commentary hoping for the energy to post tonight.

Corgi love the pics you are happy with those critters.

Greentree is dancing the night away!
I am too old and grumpy to dance.


----------



## Happy Place

On my phone so I can't like or use icons. Booo.

Really enjoying my job. It's stressful but everyone has been very supportive. I have to have all the schedules finished by tomorrow night for open house. Lots to do but enjoying it.

Tonight after dinner, Nike wandered into the round pen. I followed him in and closed the gate (tied the rope !) After a quick brush down I decided to free lunge him. He did great. At first he gave a little buck and canter but settled into a nice working trot. More...


----------



## Happy Place

He did really well to the left. He slowed and halted when I asked but I was awkward with getting him to change direction. He did though and trotted around to the gate where he tried to push through! He turned back the other way so I drove him forward, fixed the rope, turned him back again. He stopped at the gate and spun. I had to turn him back an get him past the gate without him busting through it. Once he got around, we quit. He stood quietly and started liking and chewing before he took a couple steps to me. I gave him a pat, turned and walked away. I think it went very well. I wonder if he will so easily walk into the round pen on his own again?!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary August 15th.
Delayed but still given.

Some obstacles from judged ride.
Water box that most horses would not travel through.
















My favorite I call it the Flintstone Mobile.
Must be pushed with your horse's chest for distance or A$$.








Bubble maker used between drum, most horses no problem.








Pool noodles and gallon jugs to walk through.
Most had no issue with this either.

















Daughter checked out my horse that weekend.
He seemed back on track, trotting, racking, and galloping.
Still didn't push it until this weekend.
















I rode my wife's horse this weekend to place ribbons for a self guided ride.
One horse got away from someone on the trail.
Bikers tired it up near the railroad tracks and was quickly recovered.
Only 2 people lost on the trail for a few hours.
Gave my cell number out in the beginning.
Made it easy since they could text me with photos.

Great turnout with 30 people and everyone seemed pleased with event.
My wife's second year @ managing this event and success again!

This weekend was the trial run for the pony.
Free lease for a little girl about 20 minutes from me.
They had an opportunity to try the pony twice this weekend.
We delivered the Tuesday after.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Camping Commentary August 29th

Some rocky rumble on a grade down to the railroad tracks.
Oddity here a little reflection of my head on the ground.








4 of us riding into a maintained Park area.
Many fawns we find in here motionless hiding in the brush.








A buck on the left and a doe on the right in the river.
Passed and stirred many deer Saturday evening.








Only manmade item in our park that I know of.
Others parks we have been too bridges are not so good.
They tend to get covered in slippery algae in the summer months.








Another down grade to the river's edge.








More brush heavily grown over, no bees TBJ.
After these pics I couldn't capture running along the river bed.
Could not capture running through a valley and up to a ridge either.
Must get the GoPro camera rigged up for this.
I believe it would be some awesome footage.

I really enjoy the rides at dusk.
We have seen many great horned owl lately in the pines.
Hawks, deer, vultures and ground hogs lately.
Shortage of fox this year, can't explain why.
Few coyote here and there.
Turkeys have been in full swing the last 3 weeks.
Sounds like a helicopter leaving out of the brush.








Sunday was a much hotter day but less humid.
Wife and daughter went playing in the river.
Pouring water out of their boots when we got back to camp mind you.
I stayed dry this time taking the pics.
I was soaked to my knees though, riding the short horse.
















My daughter had to take one more cruise through the river.
That's a fine retriever she has there. 








Really happy with horses on Sunday.
I stirred multiple covey's of quail and other assorted birds while riding up into the fields.
My horse did not miss a beat nor did he care.
Grasses were 3 or more feet tall and filled with critters.


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, nice job! Giving out your number in advance is a very good idea. Sounds like everyone had fun.

*Happy*, You got this!

*Nicker*, nice pictures. I wouldn't have ridden that edge with my eyes open! I don't like edges like that at all. It's funny cuz the horses know what they're doing.

Lacey's swelling is down this evening. I think she'll be fine. Probably have a nasty scar though. O well. Just another to add to her catalog of life.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Trying to catch up after a long weekend. Happy to see that people have been getting some saddle time!

DH and I went up to Maine on Thursday for the Northeast Challenge. I had been back and forth in my head about going to this ride at all after the Tevis ordeal.. I was concerned Sultan hadn't fully recovered. I tried to talk DH into dropping down to the 50, or even not going at all since it was a long drive.. but DH was determined he was entering the 100 with Sultan. Seeing as the boys are his horses, I didn't push the issue.. just goes to show you should always listen to your gut.

We got up there to glorious weather (temps in the low 80s with only moderate humidity and lovely breezes) and found camp to be a huge field that was literally knee high in grass! The horses were loving it, since our fields have been suffering with the lack of rain and heat.











The atmosphere of this ride is super laid back, which was such a nice change after Tevis and all the craziness at work. Had good friends camped beside us and enjoyed a day of idle chat and laziness.













Vetted in Friday with no issues and had everything all ready. A couple friends came to help crew, so we were all set. [Had to order the professional's photos online and they haven't arrived yet, but she sent me the proofs meanwhile.]











Started at 5:30 Saturday morning, so was treated to a lovely sunrise out on trail. I had never been to this ride before, so the trails were a pleasant surprise. There was a nice mix of singletrack, wooded paths, and some roads. We did ride right through the middle of a local town, which is always entertaining. Our crew was able to come out and meet us along the way at a couple places, which was an added bonus.

































































Got into the hold after the first 22 mile loop, and wasn't I shocked to find that George was off behind!











Found a very sore muscle on the inside of his left hind. Massaged some of the issue out during the hold, but didn't go back out. Day over for George.

DH kept on with Sultan though. I kept myself distracted by helping the vets and crewing for other people. The friends we were camped beside had an excellent day, winning both the 50 and the 100! And of course I helped our crew take care of my DH and Sultan.











Unfortunately, Sultan wound up cramping up behind at the end of the fourth loop, so DH didn't finish either (that was about mile 74). Def not the day either of us had hoped for. 

Now the paranoia sets in, as the muscle that acted up with George was the same one that caused us issue back in May. We thought he was recovered, as he did great at the multi day ride in July.. but that ride was pretty flat. I never felt him take a bad step (like I did at the ride in May), so not sure if I missed something or if the stress of the hills was enough to aggravate it.

Both boys were sound the next morning, but Sultan's hind end still looks wrong/different to me (his hunter bump is much more pronounced, and he has lost muscle along the top of both sides of his hindquarters). DH is kicking himself that he didn't just do the 50, and neither of us know what to think about George. Got a call into our vet and our chiropractor to see if they have any suggestions. :neutral:


----------



## Roadyy

*MR* great pics and commentary.

*MN17* glad to see you are enjoying your new crew in class. Sorry Jay isn't.

*HP*, glad you are finding comfort in the new school year.

*Celeste*, hope the new job gets better and you can find enjoyment in it as you do teaching.

*Dawn*, I'm glad you to enjoyed some of the scenery, but sorry it was at the cost of George's soreness. Hopefully the chiro and vet can get you the answers to getting them both back on track quickly.


----------



## Roadyy

MR they didn't want to give me payoff on the Altima so there would have been $3000 added to the back side of their price. After all was said and done I wold have been financing $44K for an 8 year old truck when for another $6K I could get an unmolested truck with all the bells and whistles. 

I don't want that high of a payment for the most part. My expectation was to get more than payoff for the car plus get them down on their price and finance low $30s. I will just go back to looking at 3/4 trucks like I intended in the beginning. 


After work I decided to forego the gym to find the water leak in the Dually. Took a bit of twisting just the right way to see where it was coming from. Found it in one of the 2 lines going to the heater core. Just happened to be under the turbo on the passenger side of the engine. The air filter container and piping had to be removed to give just enough room to work, but finally got it removed. No more water leak. Next will be the power steering pump replaced then I will have to decide if I want to just keep this truck til it kills over. If keeping it is the answer then I'll have the steering components rebuilt and should have a truck for another 6 years. Hmm.


----------



## Roadyy

*Blue*, I hope Lacey recovers quickly.

*Ladona*, I hope the neighbors stick to the new found respect and all is well again.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Celeste I would have helped with both tasks.
> 
> Please remember Corn is to be sipped in moderation.
> Shine Responsibly.
> 
> I am too old and grumpy to dance.


 I don't do moderation well. That is why I don't keep corn around. If I were to partake of excess corn products, I might not be to old and grumpy to dance though...............


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> MR they didn't want to give me payoff on the Altima so there would have been $3000 added to the back side of their price. After all was said and done I wold have been financing $44K for an 8 year old truck when for another $6K I could get an unmolested truck with all the bells and whistles.
> 
> I don't want that high of a payment for the most part. My expectation was to get more than payoff for the car plus get them down on their price and finance low $30s. I will just go back to looking at 3/4 trucks like I intended in the beginning.
> 
> 
> After work I decided to forego the gym to find the water leak in the Dually. Took a bit of twisting just the right way to see where it was coming from. Found it in one of the 2 lines going to the heater core. Just happened to be under the turbo on the passenger side of the engine. The air filter container and piping had to be removed to give just enough room to work, but finally got it removed. No more water leak. Next will be the power steering pump replaced then I will have to decide if I want to just keep this truck til it kills over. If keeping it is the answer then I'll have the steering components rebuilt and should have a truck for another 6 years. Hmm.
> 
> View attachment 689945


 It sounds like you made a good decision not to trade for that truck. An 8 year old truck should not cost nearly that much regardless of what shape it is in. It will do the dealer a lot of good to be stuck with it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*: Love the pictures! Looks like a beautiful place for a nice ride. Sorry to hear neither horse finished, and both had some muscle issues. George's sounds the oddest, cause he looks fabulous in the pictures, and never felt off to you. Sultan looks a bit tired in the pictures. Don't know what to think about his issues. Sure hope the chiropractor and vet can help. 

*Nicker*: WOW! That is quite a drop there!  I'm like Blue, no way would want to have to ride next to that. Don't really even like walking next to cliffs like that. Mountains, yes - cliffs, no. 

Good to hear your school year is off to a great start. 

*MR*: Your trail challenges are interesting, but I am quite possitive my Chivas would not have done any of those! 

The pictures from your family rides are wonderful! Love the swimming shots and your DD's retriever is beautiful! Great fun.

*Ellen*: Congratulations on Peaches! I hope your days continue to be filled with lots of riding!! 

*Corgi*: Your horses are so sweet and pretty, easy to see why you love them so much. Hope you can help the poor little puppy. 

*Roadyy*: Good to have your horse all in one place! That will save time. Did you get to ride this weekend with your DD? 

Trucks are so expensive! I plan to keep my '03 until I can't drive it anymore. 

Much lower interest rates on new vehicles than there is used. 

*Blue*: So glad to hear Lacey is better! Hope you can solve the mystery of what she hurt herself on.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, O my! Poor George. Poor Everybody! Sorry this happened, but I have to ask only because I'm just not familiar with distance horses. Do they ever need six months or a year off of competing? Not to be idle in a pasture, but to just take it easy? I tend to think that the strain of the hills was the detriment in this case, but I'm anxious to hear what your vet a chiro say. Great pictures! And glad you got to go see friends and spend time with DH. I always say that as long as no one is injured and the horses are ok, it was a great weekend!

*Roadyy*, dilemma, right? We went through similar with my truck. I was so close to trading it in, but new prices are scary. We had to put a lot of money into it, but it's running great again and figure with care we can double the life span. Hope so, cuz we just bought the Jeep! 

*Corgi*, can't wait to hear how it went with the neighbors. I wonder if the owner of the house knows there's extra people living there?


----------



## Roadyy

As it stands right now I am invested at $5000 in the truck including purchase price. If I sink another $2500 into it I would have a truck that will last me another 300,000 miles for $7500. 

I think I just convinced myself especially since I have the Ranger to drive while the repairs are being done.


----------



## Blue

Yup, that's what we did. Put it all on paper. My '04 Power Stroke was paid off with only 150K miles on it. It was having problems involving the EGR thing. Over six months time we sunk almost 5K in to it but some of that was a new oil cooling system husband wanted. Now, other than the occasional hose or seal wearing out it runs great and I feel confident in many more years. After seeing what a comparable truck new would have cost I decided I really like this one!


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> This weekend. We rode the edge. Beautiful. Thought of you PH.


That is scarey. Not sure if I would ride there. You go girl!


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone, Just checking in to catch up reading. You guys really had some nice pics.

WHOOT Ellen for getting Peaches. I wish you many enjoyable miles on her.

Dawn, Hope George and Sultan are OK. Sultan really looked tired.

Nickers, you are doing great on your trail riding. What awesome pics. That drop off would really scare me.

I have been riding Lady about every other day. Mostly in the indoor arena. Still waiting on my saddle. I ordered Lady a bridle and bit. I made some reins out of parachute cord. I will be glad when I have my own saddle and stuff for lady. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is well. It is a good day. Fed all the kids and got some things to do in Cullman. So I will be makin my rounds.

Just wanted to check in and say hi. Will chime in with more detail later.

Have a great day. God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TWalker*: Can't wait to see your new tack!! How great you are getting to ride so often!! 

*Ellen*: your place looks so charming! 

I took my terrier shopping for her new fall clothes since she is too chubby for her old ones. 

She got a raincoat:


----------



## AnitaAnne

She got a new warm coat, fuzzy on one side and quilted on the other. It could be reversable with the tags cut off...


----------



## AnitaAnne

After that, a friend called and offered me the rest of her hay so I spent the afternoon doing this:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Unfortunately, I ran out of stain before I finished the dang thing. I guess tomorrow I will finish up. Might as well stain the floor too since I will have some left over. 

Unless I cheat and buy a can of spray paint 

Still need to fix the lights or just re-wire new ones. Most likely be easier to just replace the whole thing. Fingers crossed the tires hold up, lol 

My friend only has 25 bales, but it all adds up. She sold her horse yesterday. I'm sad about that because he was a nice horse, plus the only riding buddy I got left right now. I'm still hopefull Dreamer will get better. He is walking great in his EasyBoots Backcountry trail. 

I'm going to pull them off tomorrow to let his feet air out in his stall. I just hope i can get them back on!! 

Here's a picture of his boots:


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Unfortunately, I ran out of stain before I finished the dang thing. I guess tomorrow I will finish up. Might as well stain the floor too since I will have some left over.
> 
> Unless I cheat and buy a can of spray paint
> 
> Still need to fix the lights or just re-wire new ones. Most likely be easier to just replace the whole thing. Fingers crossed the tires hold up, lol
> 
> My friend only has 25 bales, but it all adds up. She sold her horse yesterday. I'm sad about that because he was a nice horse, plus the only riding buddy I got left right now. I'm still hopefull Dreamer will get better. He is walking great in his EasyBoots Backcountry trail.
> 
> I'm going to pull them off tomorrow to let his feet air out in his stall. I just hope i can get them back on!!
> 
> Here's a picture of his boots:


AA

The trailer looks good. Sorry I couldn't come across with some hay for you. There might not be any more around here. I am going to have to feed sparingly so what I have will get me thru. I am thinking about getting Peaches some boots. Those you have look like the updated version of the backcountry trail that I am wanting. Please let me know how yours do. They look really good on your horse:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Anita! Tell the truth now, is that dog embarrassed to wear those coats? LOL I had a basset that I swear would roll his eyes when I put his rain coat on!!! Those are cute coats!

Roadyy we are going through the same mathnastics, trying to figure out how much to put into DH's 2001 Dodge 2500. It's a diesel and the engine is strong but the trans needs replacing. Lots of rust too. Also needs some front end work. DH does all the work except trans. We figured we would have about $10,000 into it to get it where he wants it. There are trucks out there with fewer miles and less rust for $10,000. We also need to replace my suburban. I am going back and forth between a diesel and gas 3/4 ton. I know the deisel will pull better but the gas is less expensive and I don't know yet how much towing I will do. Oh the drama of it all!!

PH sorry the boys are hurting. Hope the vet and chiro will have good news for you.

MR- Love the pics. I think it would be so fun to ride a course of your design!

Are we ready for another round of NAME THAT WOUND? Nike has a slightly bloody pimple looking thing on his muzzle. Wasn't there yesterday. He ate fine. He also may have a slight runny nose on that same side. He plunged his whole head in the water tank, so I am not sure if it's runny or a result of the plunge! :icon_rolleyes: Anyhow, here is the wound. What is your guess?

View attachment 690177


----------



## Celeste

I rode for about 20 minutes tonight. I stayed in the arena. My horse was actually pretty cooperative today. I may have an idea what went wrong the other night. Since my time was so limited, and I didn't really see a lot of flies, I just barely applied fly spray. On the crazy ride, she went psycho right about dark. Today I finished right before dark. As I was putting up the saddle and brushing her down, she was swarmed with horseflies. Maybe they are just really coming out about dark these days and they were driving her crazy. 

I will do a good job of fly spraying from now to Christmas I guess. 

AnitaAnne, my daughter bought my dog several winter outfits. I haven't put them on her yet. Dressed dogs are always cute! Your dog is adorable!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA
> 
> The trailer looks good. Sorry I couldn't come across with some hay for you. There might not be any more around here. I am going to have to feed sparingly so what I have will get me thru. I am thinking about getting Peaches some boots. Those you have look like the updated version of the backcountry trail that I am wanting. Please let me know how yours do. They look really good on your horse:thumbsup:


I actually have a pair of the BackCounrty style, but they don't fit him and my farrier said he doesn't use that style so I couldn't trade them. 

So far they are working great. Meant to try riding Dreamer today, but ran out of time. Maybe tomorrow. He has bad feet, very soft hooves and they don't seem to be growing much. 

I would like some better hay, but can always buy the pricey stuff from TSC. 

I have 90 bales of craapy hay, 3 bales of last years TSC hay, 10 bales of new TSC hay, and then with the 25 bales I am picking up Sunday I should be good for a while. In the winter I feed about a half a bale a day to the three of them, so I should have enough if we don't take any trips. 

i am hoping to get the trailer filled up with hay, not sure how much I can fit in there but think it's about 50,


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, Do they ever need six months or a year off of competing? Not to be idle in a pasture, but to just take it easy? I tend to think that the strain of the hills was the detriment in this case, but I'm anxious to hear what your vet a chiro say.


Generally you don't hear of endurance horses getting that much time off unless there is some kind of circumstance (injury to horse or rider, pregnancy, etc). We do routinely give them 2-3 months off every winter to just be horses out in the pasture and recharge. DH spoke with our chiro today (who is also a vet) and she agreed that it sounded like he just didn't have enough recovery time after Tevis. We will likely make an appt with the vet/osteopath who was kind enough to look at him for us at the ride and see if that can help. To look at him (and George) running around in the pasture today because of the Very Scary haying equipment in the field next door, you would never know there were any issues!

*NM*: go you to ride the edge of cliffs. I am sure gonna do my best to avoid that!

*ellen*: so very glad you have a magic pony of your own now! look forward to many more stories and happy pics.

*MR*: love the commentary, as always. very glad your pony is back to normal. is the park where you camp club members only or is it open to the public for camping? the more pics i see, the more I want to see it for myself!

*Rick*: sounds like working on the truck you have makes the most sense. hope the repairs go quick and easy.

*Twalker*: when do you expect your saddle to arrive?

*AA*: cute blankets! does your pup actually appreciate wearing them? hay is a very good thing! glad to hear Dreamer is doing better.

*HP*: sorry Nike has a boo boo! could he have poked his nose on something sharp/pokey?

*Celeste*: glad you had a less exciting ride today. the flies around here are awful, so I can see how Ms Princess might take exception to being bled!


Today was back to the grind for me. Watched BIL cut our hay this morning (which caused great excitement in the herd), then was off to work. There was no fallout from my having left the meeting early last week, but the office manager was also not in. Will see what tomorrow brings on that front. Still no closer to hiring anybody else, so I am working basically any and every day I haven't specifically requested off.. I am even on call this weekend, so can't even make plans to ride until I know we won't have anybody in hospital that will need treatments. :neutral:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy:* I think she is embarassed, but I think she looks great in them! I love the daisys 

She _will_ be glad to have them when it is raining or cold. I may get her boots too, last time we went up north, she nearly fell over trying to keep her paws out of the snow. 

Now for the "guess that wound" I would think he poked a hole in his nose with a stick or something. Or could be a growth. The nose is fine, looks like water, but if not it is clear so no problem.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom: my Boxers LOVED their coats, especially Beau. They would get cold if it dropped below 40F. I have seen Lily, the spoiled rotten terrier, shake with the cold before. She burrows all the way under the covers even on warm days. She will love the coat, but won't hold still while I put it on.:icon_rolleyes:

The Daisy coat will most likely be uncomfortable, cause vinyl makes the wearer sweaty, but she needs something for while we are traveling if it rains. I bought it cause it is cute, will keep even the hardest rain off of her, was the only one that fit in the store, and was on sale for $7. :wink:

I have noticed the dogs were much more willing to got out to do their business when it was raining with raincoats on. Plus they stay out longer with the coats on. 

My horses always liked thier coats too!

Hay equipment is super scary! i can understand the boys hooting around. Unless they knew that hay was being cut and got mad when they didn't get any...


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> *MR*: love the commentary, as always. very glad your pony is back to normal. is the park where you camp club members only or is it open to the public for camping? the more pics i see, the more I want to see it for myself!


Club members only but I can have same guest no more than 3 times a year.
They are obligated to pay camping fees per night and follow ground rules.
$15 a night is nothing in the realm of things with electric.
There are day ride areas $2/person but would not justify the travel.

It is a nice state park to ride through.
I avoid maintained areas most of the time, beautiful weather = too many people.
Many newbies complain about the terrain. Too rocky, muddy, hilly or whatever.
It is an exciting place to ride if you up your pace in the fun spots.
Challenging I would say no in my opinion, others feel very different.
I'm sure a cake walk for you, knowing what you tackle.
Sykesville, Maryland not sure how far that is for you?
They claim about 170 miles of trails, 40% I have traveled about.

PM and I can share more detail if you are truly interested.


----------



## Koolio

Wow! So much to catch up on and I've only been back to work a couple of days!

Anita - I love the doggie coats! I think I need to take Lucy shopping this weekend!

Ellen - I am so happy to see pics of you riding!

Nicker - great pics too! That is quite a hill!

Corgi - Isabella and her buddy look like two peas in a pod.

Roadyy - I'd pass on the used truck too. When you are ready for one, you can buy new with much lower interest, of find one that is used and will do the job.

MR - cool obstacle course!

Celeste - love the GPS track! 

Happy place - I'm glad to hear the new job is going well. The bump looks like an infected sliver or an insect bite. I'd use a hot compress on it and see if it will drain.

Blue - glad to hear Lacey is going to be OK.

To be continued...


----------



## Koolio

It's been a busy week already! I'm back to work (last Thurs), DS was back to school on Monday and DH is away (again... Sigh..) on a bike / work trip. With crazy road construction, my 45 minute commute home from work has been closer to 1.5-2 hours. :-( The days are getting much shorter now too, so there is limited time to go riding or walk the dogs in the evening. Autumn...

DD rode Himmy in the dressage clinic this past weekend and I watched. The instructor was excellent and really focussed on communication and the relationship between horse and rider. He explained how the exercises using seat and core and provide the foundation fand more advanced moves like the piaffe, tempi changes and canter pirouettes. Himmy was a rockstar and my daughter rode beautifully. Here are a couple of pics...


















I haven't ridden as much as I would like with work and household chores getting in the way. I get so frustrated and grumpy when DH is away so much because I feel like I am left to do everything. He doesn't do much when he's home either aside from tinkering with his bike, but geez. I had to get gas and diesel for the quad and the tractor so I could do the yard chores this weekend. I don't like doing it because the jugs are so heavy and awkward for me to handle and that's supposed to be a "blue job". I also had to take DH's car in for an oil change after work today so that DD can take it to visit my grandparents this weekend. It was 8000 km overdue! She can't take her car because it is having issues and DH didn't deal with them two months ago like he was supposed to. Our garage is overflowing with recycling he was supposed to take in before he left, so I'll be doing that tomorrow so I don't continue to trip over it. Why do I end up having to do that stuff?! DH also decided to make his business trip into a motorcycle trip on his new bike, adding an extra 5 days to the time he is away which happens falls over my birthday. So, it will be just DS and I home alone keeping up with the chores. Needless to say, I'm a little ticked at DH right now and really just want to run away and go trail riding for a few days. I'm not looking forward to having to bring this all up with him when he gets home and be perceived as the nag... (OK - Rant over...)

On a happy note, Sunday afternoon my cousin brought over her litter of 8 week old English Pointer puppies for a run in the yard and a play with Lucy and Hemi. It was a great opportunity to see how Lucy and Hemi would do with a puppy before committing to getting another boxer pup. They were both great and all the canines had a blast. We had almost decided not to get another boxer, but now after seeing how much fun they all had we are thinking about it again...

I also booked accommodations for my daughter, a friend and I to go to the Spruce Meadows Masters again the weekend after next. Girls weekend away! Woo hoo!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: Yes, please take miss Lucy shopping for some new winter wear! I do believe many of the others on here are snickering at my poor doggie in her new duds. 

The pictures of your DD and Himmy are lovely! Your DD has the perfect build/seat for Dressage. She looks like a pro. 

Rant away. There is only me to do everything, and sometimes it does just feel a bit overwhelming. Fortunately for you it is a temporary state, and you get to run off for a fun weekend! 

About the other Boxer, I sure would like to see those pups. Dogs seem to adjust fairly easily, but it is a lot of work to train another one so soon. Miss Lucy seems so grown up.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*PH13* Glad you enjoyed the ride in Maine. Sorry that the horses had problems. They are in good hands cause I know you care for them so well. I am learning a great deal from you as you ride in these events. I hope everything clears up and doesn't develop into an ongoing problem. I love how you and your DH are such a good team too.:thumbsup: Looking forward to more of your endurance rides.

*MR* Really enjoyed the pics of your ride. Sounds like your horse is pretty bomb proof not to react to quail going airborne. That and turkey can be a bit unsettling to a horse sometimes. No reaction is a great response!!!!!

*Rick* You are becoming quit a mechanic. If you weren't so far away and so busy, I would just bring mine to you when something goes wrong. You are an impressive dude for sure! Also, like the made in USA on the pipe. Even when its the best, it can wear out.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Look at me LOL

*HP* Sounds like you and Nike had a great session in the round pen. He is a good boy. Lucky to have a good leader like you.

*AA* Sounds like you are getting your pup ready for winter. Also, glad you got some hay from your friend. Sorry I let you down on my end. I am going to have to be creative in making the hay I have stretch for the duration. May get some of the hay products from TSC to add to feed or hay that I have. Your trailer is perfect for hauling hay with the high side boards. You probably don't have to secure it with ropes for stability because of the high sides.

*Koolio* DD and Himmy look great together. She is a natural. Glad the pups had a fun get together. Bet that was fun watching them play. 

Thanks for all the encouraging remarks re: my new family member, Peaches. She has turned out to be really a nice horse. We are a team.

I am late feeding today, so must gulp coffee and head out. I hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TWalker*:
> 
> I took my terrier shopping for her new fall clothes since she is too chubby for her old ones.
> 
> She got a raincoat:


 She is so cute in her new raincoat. Love it.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> Generally you don't hear of endurance horses getting that much time off unless there is some kind of circumstance (injury to horse or rider, pregnancy, etc). We do routinely give them 2-3 months off every winter to just be horses out in the pasture and recharge. DH spoke with our chiro today (who is also a vet) and she agreed that it sounded like he just didn't have enough recovery time after Tevis. We will likely make an appt with the vet/osteopath who was kind enough to look at him for us at the ride and see if that can help. To look at him (and George) running around in the pasture today because of the Very Scary haying equipment in the field next door, you would never know there were any issues!
> .
> 
> *Twalker*: when do you expect your saddle to arrive?
> 
> Today was back to the grind for me. Watched BIL cut our hay this morning (which caused great excitement in the herd), then was off to work. There was no fallout from my having left the meeting early last week, but the office manager was also not in. Will see what tomorrow brings on that front. Still no closer to hiring anybody else, so I am working basically any and every day I haven't specifically requested off.. I am even on call this weekend, so can't even make plans to ride until I know we won't have anybody in hospital that will need treatments. :neutral:


 Glad to see the guys are feeling better.

I should be getting my saddle this week. I can't wait to use it. I got the one with extra padding in the seat.

Good luck with the office manager.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: how is little Abby doing? Would love to see some new pictures


----------



## Blue

Good morning. Didn't get home from work until after 11 last night so slept too late. Sitting here having coffee while I wait for the cats to finish their canned food before I can go out to feed horses.

Still pretty hot here, but now that its September so looking forward to a glimpse of that light at the end of the tunnel.

Yes! More pics of Abby please!


----------



## Roadyy

Tracey, I feel for you more than you know..I find some of Stan's posts about SWMBO amplified lately and may be about to come to a head. I've not been posting any of it due to it's nature and will continue to not until I know what the outcome will be.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Tracey, I feel for you more than you know..I find some of Stan's posts about SWMBO amplified lately and may be about to come to a head. I've not been posting any of it due to it's nature and will continue to not until I know what the outcome will be.


Talk about it when you are ready and we will be here for you.
How are the boys settling in? Can you post some pictures?


----------



## ellen hays

Might have shown this one already, but here goes:loveshower:. She's my girl!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Sorry about posting the happy pic of me with such serious issues being posted. I hope everything works out for everyone ok. Didn't realize anything was going on. Everything flies over my head. I guess I need a catchers' mit for a hat. Sorry.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I also am clueless as to anything being wrong.........

I love your smiling face on your beautiful horse!!


----------



## Blue

Over my head as well. I felt something, but wasn't sure what. I'm sure that Stan will come forth when it's time.

*Ellen*, NEVER feel bad about posting such wonderful pictures! So glad you're finally getting the horse you deserve.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, I love that look on your face and it feels good to see your happiness. 

My problem has been an ongoing problem that kept getting bandaids. Now the wound has festered beyond healing, I'm afraid.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finshed painting the trailer, cheated with a can of spray paint just couldn't justify another $36 gallon of stain for such a small area. will redo whenever I get to painting the metal parts of the trailer. 

Tried to figure out the lights and gave up. Went to Wally World and studied trailer lighting parts for a while. Looks like another $50 to fix the lights. they do have a "portable" set I am considering. Would work for my little 4x8 trailer too if needed. Best to just sell that one. But subie can pull that trailer. 

Went to get trailer new license. 

All this shiitake is adding up. :x

Pulled Dreamer's boots and gave him fresh shavings in the stall. His feet STINK badly. Wondering if I should just pour some bleach on them before putting the boots back on. 

Something has to kill that craap. 

The good news is he seems sound. :shrug:

Time to cook din din.


----------



## ellen hays

AA What has Dreamer got wrong with his feet? If it stinks and is black, might be thrush. If he has a dry stall with shavings, leave the boots off. I don't know about bleach, but if they are picked out and clean, his feet should dry out. Thrush can not live in a dry environment unless it has migrated into deeper areas within the foot. I always used diluted Lysol concentrate. Dried the hoof then put DE and the bentinite clay on the sole. That helps to wick any moisture out of the hoof. Hope this helps. Leaving the boots off in the stall will allow air to get to the sole of the hoof. Good luck if it is thrush. I had a long period of treatment when Red had it. He finally got over it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> Sykesville, Maryland not sure how far that is for you? They claim about 170 miles of trails, 40% I have traveled about. PM and I can share more detail if you are truly interested.


Google says that is about 3 hours, which wouldn't be unreasonable for a long weekend camping trip. Would be nice to get Phin camping and out and about before the added stress of an actual competition. Issue is going to be finding when, as my work schedule makes anything not already on the calendar about impossible. May have to wait for spring, unless we get a good winter (not holding my breath for that one). :icon_rolleyes:


*Koolio*: so sorry to hear about your stresses at home. not very fair at all for your DH to be leaving you with everything to do. I worry that my DH is going to be feeling that way, seeing as I am not home to do much of anything I used to any more. hope you get a lovely girls weekend, as you sure deserve it! 

*Rick*: sorry to hear you are having some stress at home. i hope you are able to find a solution. will be praying for you. 

*ellen*: love that smile.. go peaches!

*AA*: bet the spray paint worked just fine. hope you can figure out how to find the right balance for Dreamer's feet.


Same old, same old here. Work continues to dominate my life. Hope to get to ride over the weekend.. def need some horse therapy.


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> *Greentree*: how is little Abby doing? Would love to see some new pictures


Growing like a weed!! She is an adorable thing...I get my ipad back tomorrow, so you will be inundated with Abby-ness!!

Do not forget....this little jewel is for sale!

Thanks for asking!! Catch up tomorrow when I on't ave to erase half of my typing every 4 words!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Growing like a weed!! She is an adorable thing...I get my ipad back tomorrow, so you will be inundated with Abby-ness!!
> 
> Do not forget....this little jewel is for sale!
> 
> Thanks for asking!! Catch up tomorrow when I on't ave to erase half of my typing every 4 words!!


I have not forgotten!! One of my trips up north I may just have to make a little detour to check out your place and see all your jewels. 

Would not be the first time I brought back a Kentucky bred horse!


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, what is wrong with Dreamer's feet? Sometimes the boots will cause that smell and just takes a few hours to dissipate. If it's thrush I always keep a tiny bottle of KopperTox on hand. Bleach works nicely, but can dry out too much. It all depends on whats wrong.

*Ellen*, I like your idea of DE to bring the excess moisture out.

*Koolio*, hang in there. I'm sure DH doesn't realize how much work load you're having to pick up. Many years ago, I got my payback with my own DH. I did EVERYTHING! Kids, house, yard and worked full time. Circumstances put me out of commission for almost 6 months. He had to do what I'd been doing. After I was feeling better he had a lot more respect for what I did. Anyway, maybe be just a little bit devious? In a loving caring sort of way of course.

*Roadyy*, I absolutely apologize. I've been so busy with work and my son lately, I'm not sure if we're worried about you or Stan? Awful of me I know. I can be pretty self-centered sometimes.

I just hope everyone is well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA What has Dreamer got wrong with his feet? If it stinks and is black, might be thrush. If he has a dry stall with shavings, leave the boots off. I don't know about bleach, but if they are picked out and clean, his feet should dry out. Thrush can not live in a dry environment unless it has migrated into deeper areas within the foot. I always used diluted Lysol concentrate. Dried the hoof then put DE and the bentinite clay on the sole. That helps to wick any moisture out of the hoof. Hope this helps. Leaving the boots off in the stall will allow air to get to the sole of the hoof. Good luck if it is thrush. I had a long period of treatment when Red had it. He finally got over it.


I wish I knew what was wrong with his feet! 

I had him barefoot originally, then moved the horses to a pasture on the side of a mountain. Everything was fine for a while, then I got Chivas and we started riding in the mountains. Dreamer was ok mostly walking, but trotting and cantering on the rocks made him a bit sore. 

So, he got shoes. The first couple pairs were fine, then problems started. His toes were getting too long, and he wasn't moving as well. Then he was so bad October 2014 after a trip to Florida, I thought maybe it was time to think of retiring him. 

This spring, he got quicked by a nail, so the next time the farrier was out I told him just pull the shoes since he hasn't been riden since fall. I thought his feet would toughen up like before. 

But he just kept getting more and more sore so I had to do something. Farrier said he had white line, but Dreamer has always had bad hooves. They are soft and lots of cracks. 

I figured boots were the answer until his feet get stronger. 

I suspect he has/had an abscess, so I soaked his feet with a pad and the ballistic nylon boots. They worked amazingly well, but it was only a temporary fix. 

From having those on, his feet got kind of soggy. Then he got the EasyBoots, and he is sound with those on. 

Plan is to put him up in his stall on dry shavings half the day when I am off work. No time to fool with boots and stall cleaning on work days. 

He is aged, so would not want to take away grass totally from him. 

Next trim should have the abscess cleared up (I hope!) 

I'm hopeful I can get his feet to toughen up again so we can just use boots when riding. 

Decided against the bleach, didn't want to burn up his boots with bleach! Used the Absorbine stuff as usual.


----------



## Blue

Anita, boots won't toughen their feet so leaving him out of them is a good thing. Maybe a little bute and keep him on the shavings for now. That's what I did for my old Bart. He still get a tiny bit sore if I don't keep them trimmed just right, but mostly he's ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*PH13*: That would be fabulous to drive over and camp with MR!! Three hours is not bad, could do it in a weekend by driving in Friday night after work and leave Sunday. 

I did that riding with Roadyy & friends, but it was a 6 hour drive each way. It is a bit tiring especially on Monday morning. 

How are the boys feeling?

*Blue*: I was hoping all the headaches over your DS were over. Is the new place still working out? :hug:

How is your jeep doing? Have you given the 4-wheel drive a nice workout yet? 

*Stan*: how are things going?


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, MOST headaches are eased by his move, but still getting text messages from former caretakers. My truck broke down and I really didn't want to have to deal with them anymore as they are so awful. All that was left was his bed which was pretty ratty and he already had a new one, and an old chair. Since I had no truck I really didn't stress over it. Now they want me to pick it all up tomorrow, but I'm going to be out of town. So I get a text that they will have a moving and storage company pick it up and we will be billed for moving, storage and cleaning and repairs. First, I don't remember signing a lease and they can do what ever they H E Double Hockey sticks they want. They still have his Playstation 3 insisting it's theirs. I texted back that he should text me the address and phone of the storage facility and I will make arrangements with them. I really hope Karma kicks these people in the end zone.

Son is happier where he moved to and getting much better counseling and support. So whatever happens, happens. 

Laceys leg looks pretty good. Even though I'll be away for 4 days vet seems to think all she needs is isolation and a good spray with Vetericyn as many times a day as possible, clean stall and turn out at night so she can move around and stretch her legs without the rough housing that goes on. It will be a few weeks before she's ready for riding.


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> *PH13*: That would be fabulous to drive over and camp with MR!! Three hours is not bad, could do it in a weekend by driving in Friday night after work and leave Sunday.
> 
> I did that riding with Roadyy & friends, but it was a 6 hour drive each way. It is a bit tiring especially on Monday morning.
> 
> How are the boys feeling?
> 
> *Blue*: I was hoping all the headaches over your DS were over. Is the new place still working out? :hug:
> 
> How is your jeep doing? Have you given the 4-wheel drive a nice workout yet?
> 
> *Stan*: how are things going?


Ill try posting again the machine is playing games. computers:icon_rolleyes:
Well still fighting but the end is only a month away then its sit back for a while. Bugs is still with me and Harley has been nice and not tipped me off for a while. Weather is bad rain most days but the days are drawing out and we all know what that means, Summer is on the way. SWMBO is around somewhere like ships in the night we pass now and again and on occasion talk:loveshower:

cheers all :cowboy:


----------



## Roadyy

I came home last night from feeding the boys and girls and some fence work to find a familiar voice calling DADDY!!! down the hall. Jesa has come to visit and was a much needed pick me up!! We played for over an hour like we used to as she loves being tickled and thrown on the couch to bounce up and do again. she snuggled up in my lap as we watched Peppa Pig for the next hour before putting her to bed. 

Seems relationship stress is in the air as her mom and bf are at ends so she is stressed and brought Jesa to us. 


*AA*, I hope you figure out Dreamer's feet soon.


*Blue*, hopefully the stress of dealing with the former carecrappers will end soon. Also hope Lacey's wound heals easily so you can be back to riding.


*Stan*, just a month away sounds great compared to 2 years ago. Hopefully those passing words in the house are good ones.

*greentree*, looking forward to you getting the iPad back so the pictures come flooding in.


I keep forgetting to try and catch a picture of Reba visiting the boys over the fence. She looks bigger than I thought she was as she stands next to them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh Blue, so sorry you have to still deal with those creeps. Why don't they just stick the stuff out on the curb? 

Sounds like they are trying to take as much money as they can get. Blood suckers. 

Might work better if you call a moving company yourself, and tell them to move the stuff to a charity or the dump. I think charities will pick up large items for free anyway. 

Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## VickiRose

Just dropping by to say hi.

Some serious conversation here, so I'm sending best wishes for good outcomes for you all, Stan, Roaddy, Blue et al.
Ellen, Peaches pics are always welcome!
Greentree, yes yes yes to more foal pics
Anita, the dog coats are cute, not something I've ever needed for my dogs, but our winter weather is pretty mild compared to the U.S. 

Finally got my stitches out today, yay! Still too sore to do much with my hand, but I'm sure it will improve soon. 
Horses are getting hugely fat! But until I can get the smaller paddock mowed, I can't put them in there. Hubby is currently in Hong Kong on business and not back until Sunday morning. Have a busy weekend ahead with my Grandads funeral on Saturday, DD has theatre rehearsals straight after, then DS has his football presentation night and my dad wants to have a family dinner with my sisters and I. Sunday morning I have to work, then my barefoot trimmer is coming over to trim both horses (and tell me off for letting them get fat LOL) Somewhere in there I need to get housework done and mow the paddock. Might get DS to mow for me, or help him hook the tractor up to the orchard mulcher and do it with that. He usually loves any excuse to drive one of the tractors!


----------



## Happy Place

Wow. Big family hugs for all those relationship woes. I've been there and it's stressful and no fun. Koolio, I am living your problem every day!

Nike's muzzle looked much better last night. He now has a crack in his hoof, right up the center about an inch long. He needs a trim so badly. Farmer can trim but he has been busy in the hay fields, so the horses get no attention. It's been super hot and stormy here this week, so I have not worked Nike again. He's still hard to catch, but Buster is now easier to deal with. No lesson this week. Working a ton and too exhausted for much more. Another week and things should start to feel normal.


----------



## Blue

Morning all!

*Vicki*, glad the stitches are out. I think it's a good idea to enlist the help of your son. Just because the stitches are out, doesn't mean it's completely healed yet and you already have a full plate.

*Stan*, nice to have you check in. Hope things improve soon. Living under a cloud is very wearing.

Gotta go get packed. Taking the jeep and the Ranger up north for 4 days. It's pretty isolated so no internet or phone. What will I do without you all? 

Be safe!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I am so sorry about the problems some of my forum family are facing. All though totally different from my recent problems, I still remember how bad things can make you feel when they are very bad situations. Hope none of you are not so far along a remedy is not possible. Sometimes it can't and the people involved are better off afterwards. I pray you all find a solution and can remedy your differences. God has worked a miracle in my life and I have turned several corners for the best. Was drinking too much and had too much time alone. A few other negatives had crept in and I was spiraling downward. Your support, new friends, a beautiful and wonderful horse and number 1 thing, God's healing Grace has brought me out of this valley. There will be more valleys, but each one successfully travelled thru makes one stronger to deal with future events. I hope this doesn't sound like I am preaching, but just want you all to be happy.

Was tired by yesterday p.m.. I got the yard cut and secured the remainder of Peaches grazing area. She is out there reaping the harvest of overgrown grass and grass seed. Trying to get an extra layer of fat on her for the winter. Also did some weed wacking. Got some diesel for my tractor and was too tired to wrestle with the 5 gal. container to put the fuel in the tractor. That will be a thing to do this a.m.. Will do some more weed wacking and then housework. A and S are coming back to visit. Woohoo, more riding time. I had become such a recluse, can't believe that I am opening up so much and letting people into my life. Really nice feeling.

*HP* Hope you are able to slow down at work and enjoy riding again. Glad Nicke's muzzle is better. Glad you are making headway with Buster, and maybe you can isolate Nicke in the future to work on his difficulty to catch him. 

*Vicki* Glad to hear you got your stitches out and are on the way to mending. Maybe the soreness will subside soon. Just glad it was not a serious or crippling injury:hug:I understand about DS's love of driving farm equipment. I had to use my tractors front end loader to pull a bent t-post yesterday. Learn to operate equipment from my late husband. I call it 'working smart.' A technique I have embraced as I have gotten older.LOL

*Blue* Yeah, I like to pair DE with the clay. 50/50 mixture applied directly to each sole. Peaches is overdo for an overnite stall session to maintain her hooves. That and keeping them picked out is best medicine ever. I am really considering using boots on her eventually. There is a supplement I have used in the past that has polysaccharide zinc and copper in it. Really aids in hoof health externally. This winter I will have her shoes pulled, get some boots for riding, and feed the supplement. The feed I give Peaches has a minimum of iron since iron inhibits the absorption of copper into the equines system. I am really hoping she is a candidate for natural hooves.

*AA* If the soreness is from an abcess, that will be remedied in time. Once the abcess blows and grows out, the problems should subiside. I really like the supplement I mentioned earlier paired with a feed with minimum re: of iron. Just be sure to let the soles of the hooves dry out at intervals. Anaroebic sp ?bacteria has a really a difficult time getting a hold when air and dry environment is introduced. That will keep thrush at bay as well as some other things. The boots can work to prevent addltional abcesses during turnout, but the hooves need to be cleaned regularly since selfcleaning is not possible with the boots on. I agree with Blue about boots keeping the hooves from toughening up. I use a no. 5 gravel and crusher run. That really helps to callous up the soles. Using the boots when riding only when the horses hooves get accustom to going without shoes. Hope I don't sound like a know it all, but I have been there and done that. Would really rather keep their feet healthy rather than having to deal with some of the things they can get.

*Stanley* So good to see you posting. Waiting to see pics of hawg and Buggs. Glad the hawg is not dumping ya on the ground any more.:thumbsup: Glad to hear the legal issues are wrapping up for ya. I know you will be glad to have that behind you.

Greentree Looking forward to pics of Abby.

Yes, I have been somewhat chatty today, please forgive. I know, I am late feeding my kids too. Hens have excess of laying mass out there and Peaches has an abundance of grass. I may still be in the dawg house for being late. :icon_rolleyes:

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey,

Please correct me on any of the hoof health info I posted if there are ?s about its accuracy. I had rather be corrected and be accurate in the future, than going around spouting inaccurate info.  Thanx:thumbsup:


----------



## greentree

AA, do you mind me asking what you feed besides hay? I have some strange sore feet here, too, so I tried a one rat study. Not very scientific, but I am going to expand it and see what happens....i will let you know.

Boots always stink....i think their feet sweat, so maybe some aeresol Secret would help.

Roadyy....so glad Jessa got to come over! I will be praying...

Everyone take care....this thing flashes off and I lose my train of thought, thenwhen it comes back, it has that "friendly reminder" post, like it thinks I am saying something mean....got to go pick up MY iPad!! Be back later...


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Boots always stink....i think their feet sweat, so maybe some aeresol Secret would help.


:rofl: I wonder what it would do to one's social life if you were caught on camera spraying your horse's feet with deodorant.


----------



## tjtalon

Just a quick pop in. Have been reading all, caring for all, while doing my Big Search for employment.

No horse news, obviously (although am learning a great deal about hoof care!), except a odd, vivid dream (which counts for nothing, but it WAS cool):

Just before I woke up (before 5a) I dreamed I came upon a huge draft horse, palimino colored, laying on it's right side. I knew it (he/she, don't know) wasn't in distress. I approached from the abdomen side, got on the horse & grabbed mane. It righted itself up, like a broaching ship (I felt no fear whatsover) & we took off at a good trot along a stone path & up a flight of stone stairs. At the broad stone path at the top, we galloped, then turned & went back to the stairs at a full trot. I heard someone ask "How did you get him up those stairs". I was thinking of how to answer, in trying to recall how exactly that was done, when I woke up.

Silly dream. But...there was a horse in it!

Love to all...


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, you actually have great info!

*TJ*, cool dream!


----------



## tjtalon

Today has had a weird "horse" impact. Besides the dream: had to get out I just drive around awhile, for a break from online apps/resumes (I HATE this; want to just get dressed up & go to places & fill out paper apps, like in the "old days". I admit the online stuff gets very confusing to me, & I feel like it all goes into a Junk File somewhere). Anyway...

When I came home, I spied a pretty (& large) stuffed toy Appaloosa a couple of doors down (in the hallway) where I live. This particular neighbor (who I do not now, nor care too) had knocked on my door this past Sunday, asking for $$ to pay for her prescription bills. I said (hopefully not rudely) that I've lost my job, have problems of my own, I closed the door. (I did feel bad about that, for various reasons...I do have enough on my plate right now...)

A note on the "pony" said $5. I had $5 in cash in my purse. Bought the thing...don't know why, just because it was horse-related I guess. (The "neighbor" did knock on my door a few minutes later, wanting to know if I'd like to buy anything else; told her that this was all I could do, & wished her luck. (Sincerely hope that I have no further contact from her.)

Anyhow..here's 2 pics, w/where to place this new onward-hope-for-horse-thing object. Opinions appreciated. it's just a dumb stuffed "horsie", but it came to me today.

Onward, back onto internet resume/application fray.


----------



## corgi

Hello from the Outer Banks of North Carolina!

Hubby and I took two days of vacation to come down here and stay with some friends who rented a huge house in Nags Head. We are only here until Saturday morning but we are having fun and relaxing.

The house is huge and a short walk to the beach. We had crab legs for dinner. We brought our corgi with us and he and their daschund are tolerating each other nicely.

Farrier came Tuesday night and Isabella, once again, had a successful trim. This time we put her left side against the barn wall and she was able to hold her leg up high and for a long time. Another huge sigh of relief!

We will be back home on Saturday afternoon and since it is Labor Day weekend, we will still be able to have some quality horse time.

Rick, I am so sorry to hear about your stress at home. I am glad you had a bisit from Jesa!

Tj- love the stuffed horse! I definitely would have bought that!

Hello, everyone else. I have been reading but the wifi is not really reliable so I want to post this before I lose it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, do you mind me asking what you feed besides hay? I have some strange sore feet here, too, so I tried a one rat study. Not very scientific, but I am going to expand it and see what happens....i will let you know.
> 
> Boots always stink....i think their feet sweat, so maybe some aeresol Secret would help.
> 
> .


Thanks for the tip! You are so right, it is the boots that stink so bad! His feet actually seemed ok once they dried out, but did not walk him on the rocks to see how tough his soles are. 

I feed 1 quart of Nutrena Safe Choice Original and 1/2 cup of bran. Recently i have added the HorseShoer's Secret. 



Celeste said:


> :rofl: I wonder what it would do to one's social life if you were caught on camera spraying your horse's feet with deodorant.


Since my social life is an empty wasteland, it would not matter. :icon_rolleyes:

BUT if you think spraying deodorant is bad, what about me bent over sniffing their hooves? :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: Enjoy your trip and have FUN. We will miss your good sense and insight. Hope Miss Lacey is doing better. 

*Ellen*: Always good to have advice from my HF family. I am always eager to learn new ways. 

I do believe an abcess is the trouble, most likely from that nail that went in wrong. 

All I know is he is happy and able to move around the pasture without pain and get to the water trough. That's the most important thing to me. 

I also want him tested for cushings, cause that could be part of the problem. I do know that he was so lame I was considering putting him down :sad: 

*VickiRose*: Very glad to hear your hand is doing so well! Great idea to have your DS do the mowing. Busy weekend for you, be careful. 


So sorry again about the loss of your grandfather so soon after your mother. 

*Roadyy*: How wonderful to have little Jesa back for a while!! While i feel badly for her moma's situation, I think its fabulous to have her back. She is such a sweet and joyful part of your household. 


*Tj*: that is one of the cutest horses I have ever seen! I would have bought it too! Sending lots of possitive energy your way for the perfect job. Good luck. 

*Corgi*: hope you are having a fabulous time at the beach!! So happy to hear of Isabella's contimued successful farrier visits :loveshower: Would love to see a video of this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio, thinking of you and hoping everything is getting a little better. :hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

WooHoo! It's Friday.....AND I just finalized our booking for QH Congress!! :racing:

Happy Friday all! Will be talking to you this weekend! Can't wait to catch up! :wink:

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> I wish I knew what was wrong with his feet!
> 
> I had him barefoot originally, then moved the horses to a pasture on the side of a mountain. Everything was fine for a while, then I got Chivas and we started riding in the mountains. Dreamer was ok mostly walking, but trotting and cantering on the rocks made him a bit sore.
> 
> So, he got shoes. The first couple pairs were fine, then problems started. His toes were getting too long, and he wasn't moving as well. Then he was so bad October 2014 after a trip to Florida, I thought maybe it was time to think of retiring him.
> 
> This spring, he got quicked by a nail, so the next time the farrier was out I told him just pull the shoes since he hasn't been riden since fall. I thought his feet would toughen up like before.
> 
> But he just kept getting more and more sore so I had to do something. Farrier said he had white line, but Dreamer has always had bad hooves. They are soft and lots of cracks.
> 
> I figured boots were the answer until his feet get stronger.
> 
> I suspect he has/had an abscess, so I soaked his feet with a pad and the ballistic nylon boots. They worked amazingly well, but it was only a temporary fix.
> 
> From having those on, his feet got kind of soggy. Then he got the EasyBoots, and he is sound with those on.
> 
> Plan is to put him up in his stall on dry shavings half the day when I am off work. No time to fool with boots and stall cleaning on work days.
> 
> He is aged, so would not want to take away grass totally from him.
> 
> Next trim should have the abscess cleared up (I hope!)
> 
> I'm hopeful I can get his feet to toughen up again so we can just use boots when riding.
> 
> Decided against the bleach, didn't want to burn up his boots with bleach! Used the Absorbine stuff as usual.


 
Just popping in quick as I eat breakfast.

I swear by NO THRUSH!!!!! He doesn't have to have thrush to use it. It's a dry power material, and good to dry up anything related to moisture. I use it A LOT!! And it WORKS! 

Many people haven't heard of it, but I can't say enough good about it. There is a great video on their website.

Most stores around here do not carry it, so I buy it on-line.

SOOOO worth the $$$$$. Works fast too!


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks for all the thoughts and well wishes. 

I can't remember if I said why Jesa is at the house. Her mom said she hasn't been minding and throwing huge fits with her and has her really stressed out. Also they both just came off sickness so that weak immune system could play a part in her short toleration. I applaud her for getting her to us instead of blowing a circuit and doing something regretful.

Jesa met me at the door when I got home screaming DADDY!! again and reaching up wanting her big hug. This old man leaks in the eyes every time, still.

Then headed off to feed the horses and pull weeds along the fence line separating the horses to get closer to removing the short in the fence tape. Finally got some pictures of all of them in the same general area. lol Also got a pic of the truck load of pallets I got free from work. These are what the electrical switch gears for the ships are shipped to us on. They make great bridge obstacles and or flooring for dirt rooms in the barn/shed.


----------



## greentree

AA, sorry I cannot quote just lineson this iPad...no, I did not get mine picked up yesterday...

I have this theory...the Wheat germ agglutinin (WGA) is the lectin in wheat. Lectins are very sticky proteins, and an irritant. They have an affinity for cartilage, where they are viewed by the immune system as an attack. (This is why so many people who give up wheat have reduced joint pain.) 

The immune system creates antibodies to attack the WGA, and also attack the affected cartilage. ( sounds like RA to me)

Why has glucosamine been seen as an effective support for joints? Because it has the same receptors for WGA as human cartilage. It absorbs the WGA before it gets to the cartilage. 

So, I took my pelleted feed away from my tender footed horse(this one had N E V E R been tender footed before) and got wholeoats and soybean meal for him. No more sore feet. If it were not so dry here, he would not needthe oats so much....I am going to expand this extremely scientific study, and will letyou all know how it goes!

....you can PM me to get my address to send my NObel Prize if it works HAHAhahahahaha!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I can tell the days are getting shorter. Woke up this a.m. thinking about the cold weather just around the corner. Bought some full seat riding pants made out of a material for the cold. On sale for half price. Tried them on the other day and yeah they are warm and cozy. After A and S visit this week, I should have confidence enough to mount and ride Peaches around here by myself. Will do like I did with initial riding sessions and increase riding time and distance gradually. 

I used 'No Thrush' for a time. Really good product. It was about $26 a bottle and I went through quite a few. My mixture lacks some of the ingredients of the No Thrush. The DE and Clay are ingredients I also read about in hoof articles on the internet. After talking to the hoof supplement mfgr. I got the info about the copper polysaccharide. Zinc was an important component of the supplement so I ordered a 50/50 mixture to add to the DE and clay. Went to the coop and bought the Clay and TSC the DE. The cost for all the ingredients close to price of 2 'No Thrush' containers. Will have enough ingredients to pass on to heirs. Much cheaper route. *Be careful not to inhale while applying a fine powder whether it is purchased whole or mixed.* I use an empty herb bottle with large holes on the top to apply. DE and Clay can be used elsewhere with farm animals such as chickens. So it is versatile and has many uses . Sorry about harping on this, but just wanted to share. Maybe the info will help somewhere down the road.

*Rick* Sounds like Jesa has a wonderful haven when visiting yall. The situation sounds promising re: Jesa's mom using good judgement. I hope everyone comes out a winner in the end. I would probably start boohooing when she reached up to me. You are a brave tenderhearted man just getting teary eyed. :thumbsup:

*AA *Dreamer is in good hands. Hope everything clears up for him. Sounds like there is a lot of love for him mixed in too. Angel had abcess issues and the farrier I used for her applied a copper mixture to an abcess she had. It really helped. Might want to ask your farrier about it.

*Ladona* Glad Izzy is doing better with her trims. Sounds like your strategy is working so well. Happy you are having a good visit at the beach. Enjoy and take pics.

*TJ *I love your stuffed Appy. What did Tim think about it when ya brought it home. Cats can be funny about things that are new. I remember that I had a dry catfood sack with a blown up pic of a cat on it. I placed it up against my front door from the inside while my cats were on the frontporch. Door was glass to the bottom. They all got big and fluffy not knowing what the giant cat they saw had in store for them. It was quite dramatic to say the least.:rofl: Didn't leave em in suspense long, and showed them it was only a one dimensional adversary.

*Greentree* Excellent point! I was reading about how different vitamins attach to medications in the human body. I was really amazed by this and had no clue how different things interact for the good or bad. 

I pray that all my forum family have peace and happiness. I am sending prayers especially for the forum family members having difficult times. You are still the first thing on my mind when I get up and make coffee. Getting on this thread is a 'must' every a.m. for sure. You all were very instrumental in seeing me thru my dark time and I am so grateful. Hope I can do the same when my help is needed.:hug: 

I know I haven't covered everything so please overlook. Shorter days and love of snoozing is creating a late breakfast for my kritters and a prolonged stay in the 'dawg house' for me.:icon_rolleyes:

Have a good day. God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> *TJ *I love your stuffed Appy. What did Tim think about it when ya brought it home.


Tim walked up to it, sniffed its nose, then looked at it, hesitating. I think he was expecting a return nose sniff. The he turned his back on it w/a disgusted look, like "Well, you're no fun" and walked away. It will likely occur to him at some point that it would make a good scratching post.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Roadyy

I would like the video of him the first time he goes to scratch on it and pulls it over onto himself. That will be fun to watch.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> I would like the video of him the first time he goes to scratch on it and pulls it over onto himself. That will be fun to watch.


Will be too quick to get a video, but that will be exactly what happens! he'll scare the furballs outta himselfmg::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> Will be too quick to get a video, but that will be exactly what happens! he'll scare the furballs outta himselfmg::rofl:


Rick, he already pulled Bob onto his head..that's when I went & got a new scratching post


----------



## Roadyy

Just popping in to wish everyone a safe and enjoyable Labor Day Holiday.

See ya'll Tuesday.


----------



## greentree

WooHoo!! Got my ipad back, all fixed!! Can y'all tell how SHINEY I am???

Going out to take some Abby pics now...


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks for the tip! You are so right, it is the boots that stink so bad! His feet actually seemed ok once they dried out, but did not walk him on the rocks to see how tough his soles are.
> 
> I feed 1 quart of Nutrena Safe Choice Original and 1/2 cup of bran. Recently i have added the HorseShoer's Secret.
> 
> 
> 
> Since my social life is an empty wasteland, it would not matter. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> BUT if you think spraying deodorant is bad, what about me bent over sniffing their hooves? :biggrin:


I clicked the like button but not sure why. I think it was only to let you know I read the post but having trouble coming to grips with sniffing the horses foot. Forget about what other people think. It's the horse I'm worried about. As you approach I can see the horse shaking its head walking away through the fresh dropped droppings then as you arrive it lifts it rear right foot in expectation of the inspection. Does that not cause you concern. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> I used 'No Thrush' for a time. Really good product. It was about $26 a bottle and I went through quite a few. My mixture lacks some of the ingredients of the No Thrush. The DE and Clay are ingredients I also read about in hoof articles on the internet. After talking to the hoof supplement mfgr. I got the info about the copper polysaccharide. Zinc was an important component of the supplement so I ordered a 50/50 mixture to add to the DE and clay. Went to the coop and bought the Clay and TSC the DE. The cost for all the ingredients close to price of 2 'No Thrush' containers. Will have enough ingredients to pass on to heirs. Much cheaper route. *Be careful not to inhale while applying a fine powder whether it is purchased whole or mixed.* I use an empty herb bottle with large holes on the top to apply. DE and Clay can be used elsewhere with farm animals such as chickens. So it is versatile and has many uses . Sorry about harping on this, but just wanted to share. Maybe the info will help somewhere down the road.
> 
> 
> :wave:


Not sure if I appreciate being gone for over two weeks and coming back to a 'rant' over a simple suggestion I gave about No Thrush. Personally, I am too busy to mix up materials. When working, I am gone for 12 hours out of my day with work and horses. That work allows me to purchase the items I need. If too exensive....I will save to get what I feel is the best product for my horse. That is why I work...LOL to spoil my horse.

Yes, I know you are going to say....I didn't mean to offend....but yes, this morning I read it...and I was offended. Don't know why...but I was! It is such a minor thing in this world.

Maybe cause I have been gone so long and my suggestion was blasted? I would like think I was 'welcomed' back. It was just a simple suggestion of a product I truly think is worth the $26 dolloars. 

End of my 'rant'.

Have a good day........I"m going riding.:cowboy:


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Not sure if I appreciate being gone for over two weeks and coming back to a 'rant' over a simple suggestion I gave about No Thrush. Personally, I am too busy to mix up materials. When working, I am gone for 12 hours out of my day with work and horses. That work allows me to purchase the items I need. If too exensive....I will save to get what I feel is the best product for my horse. That is why I work...LOL to spoil my horse.
> 
> Yes, I know you are going to say....I didn't mean to offend....but yes, this morning I read it...and I was offended. Don't know why...but I was! It is such a minor thing in this world.
> 
> Maybe cause I have been gone so long and my suggestion was blasted? I would like think I was 'welcomed' back. It was just a simple suggestion of a product I truly think is worth the $26 dolloars.
> 
> End of my 'rant'.
> 
> Have a good day........I"m going riding.:cowboy:


Nickers

My mixture is for people like me on a fixed income. Wasn't a rant, just an alternative. Never said anything negative about your suggestion. Whether I meant to offend or not was never a consideration.


----------



## Stan

Did I miss something not often one hears a negative from Nickers. Don't go away we like you. Don't take offence as it was not meant.

If you guys feel the need to throw stones at some one have a go at hitting me with one or two. I'm thousands of miles away and up to 20 hours into your future. So good luck with that. For the stones to hit me I would have to travel back in time and SWMBO has the keys to the tardis time machine.

I to am going riding. No hang on a moment its 1 am Sunday morning I'm off to the scratcher. That's if SWMBO has not locked the door and in that case Ill join Bugs in the paddock. :cowboy::loveshower:always wanted to post a little face jumping up and down screaming I love you.


----------



## greentree

NM, sorry, but I think you read Ellen's post wrong.


----------



## tjtalon

greentree said:


> NM, sorry, but I think you read Ellen's post wrong.


Perhaps it wasn't what Ellen said, but how it was said (did sound a bit lecture-y to me...the dangers of cyber-writing).

I think it's super cool that Nicker can avail herself of a fine product that works (gosh, I wanted to order some & I don't have a horse! Stuff sounds great...!).

And if Ellen has time to make mixtures, that's good too.

Onward & upward, everyone.

RIDE STRONG!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan said:


> I clicked the like button but not sure why. I think it was only to let you know I read the post but having trouble coming to grips with sniffing the horses foot. Forget about what other people think. It's the horse I'm worried about. As you approach I can see the horse shaking its head walking away through the fresh dropped droppings then as you arrive it lifts it rear right foot in expectation of the inspection. Does that not cause you concern. :icon_rolleyes:


 
You know my horses!! 

If they can't find a fresh pile, they make one or just lift their tail with a TOOT.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> You know my horses!!
> 
> If they can't find a fresh pile, they make one or just lift their tail with a TOOT.


:rofl:


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy Saturday!

I had written a long post yesterday morning on the bus from my phone but it looks like it didn't get posted. So, here goes a modified version...

TJ - I love the spotted horse! I didn't realize you were not working. Good luck on your job hunt and have faith that the right job will come up soon.

Anita - hopefully it is an abscess affecting Dreamers feet and nothing more. An abscess will heal. With the hot dry weather heretics summer, feet have been terrible. We had to put shoes and pads on Sally just to keep her comfortable in the pasture.

Roadyy - I am sorry to hear Jessa's mom is struggling again, but also glad that Jessa and her mom have you for support. How is your MIL doing with her illness? It seems you are so busy looking after so many other people, I hope you get enough time to look after yourself. It seems the horses give you some of that.

Ellen - I am so happy for you and love reading your stories about peaches.

Corgi - it sounds like you had a lovely weekend and Isabella is doing well. I'm so glad to hear that.

Stan - it's good to see you on here. It sounds like your court case will be resolved soon. In the meantime, enjoy your rides on the Harley and remember to keep the rubber down and the shiny side up.

Nicker - I didn't read Ellen's suggestion as a criticism at all, just an alternative. I hope your school year is going well. Was it Horse Congress coming up? Enjoy!!

To be continued...


----------



## Koolio

Continued...

DS and I went out last night for dinner and a movie for my birthday and then talked until almost midnight about the Big Bang theory (the science, not the show). DDand DH are both out of town. I feel so fortunate to have kids that want to spend time with us and want to talk about so many interesting things.

My family got me a new custom made bridle and reins to match my new saddle for my birthday. Today I think I will look for a new bit and then put everything together. I am so excited!

DD and I are looking for a dressage coach that we can haul to for lessons on Saturdays. She is also looking for her next working student position a little closer to home so she can take Himmy with her. The instructor at last weekends clinic was very encouraging and suggested Himmy has a lot of potential in dressage. She is hoping to find a job at a dressage barn in British Columbia (Vancouver area) or somewhere in Ontario. She would like to go to New Zealand as well, but hasn't found any connections there yet ad wouldn't be able to take the pony.

Miss Lucy is growing every day. She is almost full height and now filling out. She's maturing into a very handsome dog and learning her commands quickly. We are still considering a second puppy, but haven't committed yet. I am hesitant until the distribution of labour around here equalizes a bit. I can't be everything to every one and two puppies in the house need their own, separate go to people. I am Lucy's so someone else needs to committ to playing that role for another puppy.

Thank you all for your support. I enjoy reading everyone's stories and accounts of the goings on in your lives every day. Have a wonderful weekend! This one is a long one!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I do appriciate everyone's suggestions for help with Dreamer's feet. He is grateful too I believe! 

It is a work in progress and I will definately keep everyone updated at whatever works and doesn't work. 

I totally agree that the hooves need to dry out. All it has to do here is rain and the bacteria & fungus grow in the dirt here. They love the hot humid climate. One of the problems with living in an environment that rarely freezes long enough to kill craap. 

So sorry to not respond to everyone earlier, but I was working my typical 14+ hour days without a break. No time to do much of anything on those days. 

*Greentree:* your feeding suggestions for the "One Rat Study" are very interesting! Will definately do some research on that, not only for the horses, but also for me!! Wheat has *always* been a problem for me, yet "whole wheat" is recommended by nearly everyone as the "Healthy" choice. 

*Nicker:* will definately look up the No Thrush and give it a possible trial. i have been using the Absorbine Thrush remedy for many years very successfully, BUT it is possible that the bacteria/fungus are becoming immune to the treatment and I may have to change products. Bacteria do become resistant, and can turn into super bugs quite easily! 

*Ellen:* I appriciate your desire to save me (and others) some hard earned $$ on a home made mix and you have obviously put a lot of time and effort into researching this. I may possibly try this, but do have concerns for my lungs because of my asthma, which keeps getting worse every year. 

*Blue:* i totally agree, wearing boots will not toughen up his feet. 

My plan, once I clear up whatever craap is going on I will take him boots off for increasing periods of time to toughen his feet up. My pasture, especially near the water trough is so rocky and just keeps getting that way as the dirt errodes away. Unfortunately, I don't own the property, so I am limited in what I can change. I have a hose run from the owner's house, so that is the only area the trough can be. 

So sorry I did not explain better earlier or respond in a timely manner. I am always very open to ideas and learning new ways.


----------



## chl1234

*Checking in*

Hi all, I've been checking in some, but it has been crazy at work. I think this has been the busiest 'year start' that I have had since I started working here, and not only school. This year our school is full--in fact, over capacity with 156 students out of a maximum of 150 with a waiting list 3 pages long. Classes are full, but at least now no longer over capacity. 

I started ground working with my younger mare--following the Clinton Anderson book--and have my son working his horse both on ground work and precision riding...then school started and have barely managed to get out to say 'Hi' let alone do something with the horses. Hopefully we will both find more time to spend with horses in the coming weeks. For the past few weeks I have had commitments almost every evening (and weekend day) and when not, it was either raining or well over 100 degrees.

Finally closed on the refinance of my house and getting ready to call contractors about putting up the barn.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*


:happy-birthday8:

Wonderful presents to get matching custom bridle and reins :loveshower: your family must love you dearly. 

So heartwarming to hear of a family with children who love, respect, and enjoy spending time with their parents. 

I had Beau first, and of course he was my very faithful friend and made it very clear I was his. If someone took a hold of his leash and tried to walk him away from me, he would very calmly take the leash in his teeth and return to me. 

When Tasha came, they were of course great friends and she knew Beau came first, but she did not seem to care. When my DS visited, she immediately latched on to him as her own special person. When he would leave, she was back to being #2 with me and content with her place. 

My DS can't keep a dog because of his work, but he and Tasha both loved their times together when they could see each other. 

So, I think any new Boxer puppy will pick his (?) special person and you won't have to worry who that will be.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

Happy Birthday. Hope you find the bit for your new bridle. Pics please of the saddle and bridle/reins. 

:happy-birthday8:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan said:


> I clicked the like button but not sure why. I think it was only to let you know I read the post but having trouble coming to grips with sniffing the horses foot. Forget about what other people think. It's the horse I'm worried about. As you approach I can see the horse shaking its head walking away through the fresh dropped droppings then as you arrive it lifts it rear right foot in expectation of the inspection. Does that not cause you concern. :icon_rolleyes:


 
I just caught the "tail end" of this comment :rofl:

I will be careful to avoid any horse who wants me to inspect a rear hoof first...


----------



## Happy Place

Very frustrating weekend ahead. My truck won't start. DH truck is having transmission trouble. I had plans with my sister but it's an hour away. DH doesn't want me taking his work truck with the problems. The banks are closed, so I can't get my loan to get a new to me vehicle. If I use our savings, then DH won't have money to fix the trans. They say timing is everything and our trucks have perfectly timed their paired death march! I suppose I will be working on cleaning up the boat, camper and my truck to sell. Now that sounds like a good time, no?

I was talking to farmer last night. He said he wants to camp with his horse for a couple of weeks. He is planning on taking Buster and LeeLo (mostly because if she is left behind, she will walk right through the e fence and be gone!). We have no idea if Nike as ever been on his own. If he really does decide to do this trip, I may ask if I can bring Nike to my lesson barn while he is gone.


----------



## Celeste

I got interested in looking at some of the options for thrush since everybody seems to be talking about them.

No Thrush seems to be an all natural product made out of a mix of natural clays, silicates, salts of copper, iron, oregano powder, diatomaceous earth.

Koppertox is something that I have used. It has Copper Naphthenate as it's main ingredient. It is that stuff that turns you green. It works well; however, turning green can be hard on your social life if you have one. I also wonder if it is hard on your liver. 

Thrush X is has the same active ingredient as Koppertox.

I have also known people who use copper naphenate wood preservative as a thrush treatment. 

And some people have luck with Clorox. 

I think that Clorox dries out their hooves too much but probably is not that harmful if it does not get on the skin.

The wood preservative and the horse labeled ingredients such as koppertox and thrush x could possibly be hazardous if they get on the horse's skin. I am also concerned that they might be hazardous to me.

I have not tried the No Thrush. It would probably work well looking at its ingredients. The other stuff does too; I just wonder how safe the green stuff is if you have to use it all the time especially if you get it all over your hands.

I haven't had to use any thrush remedies in a long time thankfully. 

I appreciate all the suggestions that people have made because different things probably work better in different environments.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, bad news here. The beautiful tulip popler tree in my front yard took a direct hit from lightening. Can see burn marks on the trunk and the top 15 feet or so fell towards the street. 

Also lost wireless and my computer was hooked into the motum so my laptop is dead too. 

Fortunately I had the car with me at the store, so no damage there. Couple of burn marks on the house, but no fire TG. 

Don't know if I can post picture from phone but will try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

Oh no! Is the tree dead? I'm glad your house is ok. Are the horses ok?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Haven't been by to check the horses yet. the front of my house was lit up like a sparkler. Burns along the roof on the facia. All wires touching roof burnt. 
The tree rather exploded. Branches still coming down. Whole tree needs to come down quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Yikes Anita!! I hope everyone is OK!


----------



## Celeste

Wow. That was a really bad lightening. I am glad that it didn't catch your house on fire. Fill us in on whatever damage you find.


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Anita! I'm glad you are ok and the house didn't burn!

I really did it tonight. Turning in to the farm is a tight sharp right turn between a huge stump and the fence post. Farmers wife decided it's a good idea to keep her large trash can right there as well. Tonight I must have not pu)ed in far enough before my turn. I caved in the side of the truck bed on the fence post. Yep my dh's truck. Not a little dent, oh no. I caved that bad boy. I'm sick over it. Suprised I'm not sleeping in the chicken coop tonight.


----------



## SueC

We tried to see if our old camera, which is more portable, is still usable. Hmmm. It is if you like surrealism. But anyway, I asked if Brett would capture some of the impromptu pleasantries between the horses and me as we were on our way to go plant some trees. The chestnuts siblings are like Snugglepot and Cuddlepie: They come as a unit like Siamese twins and usually I will have one either side of me when I offer a nice scratch:










Here's Le Chasseur counter-scratching the tie rail as I am scratching his tail area, and his sister is on the other side of me also getting her tail scratched by my other hand. Stereo scratchies! :smile: What I find interesting is looking at the mirroring that happens between the horse feet and my feet, on this picture and the following ones from the same session.

I shake my head when I sometimes read on HF people saying you should _ never_ let horses that close to you because they are so large and "dangerous". Our horses yield at the slightest pressure and I've never got into a sticky situation having horses at liberty either side of me like this. Besides yielding sideways and backwards and any other way, they also don't apply impolite amounts of pressure when standing with you, and unlike some people, I don't consider gentle contact impolite, not from my horses or my dogs or any other animals. Indeed, proximity is used to express affection in many social animals. Kelpies will rather endearingly lean against your leg when they're standing with you. :smile:

More happy social grooming time captured here:










Please note the dying donkey in the background! :rofl:

Also here: :wink:










Sunsmart's nearly 26-year-old dam really likes a back rub.










She really is one of the cuddliest horses I've ever come across, in quite distinct contrast to her ticklish offspring!










Watch her lip in the next few photos:





































She was the second foal my family ever bred and she continued as she started: Super snuggly. Often, when I'm tacking up Sunsmart, she will sidle up next to him and look at the grooming bag and then at me, "Have you got a couple of spare minutes?" And when I go back to grooming Sunsmart, she'll stand ultra close and breathe on the both of us and give me looks. :rofl: Often I just throw her some tree lucerne off our bushes and that way she can have a good currying when I get home. It's spring here and the horses are shedding, and they are looking for extra attention with their coats!

...will have to catch up on what you all have been up to! Busy week...only logging in weekends atm...


----------



## NickerMaker71

greentree said:


> NM, sorry, but I think you read Ellen's post wrong.


Perhaps....so I will apologize for my growl..........




tjtalon said:


> Perhaps it wasn't what Ellen said, but how it was said (did sound a bit lecture-y to me...the dangers of cyber-writing).
> 
> Onward & upward, everyone.


 Yes, I think that is how I read it.....the dangers of cyber talk for sure.....and of course our perspectives are our own reality.:wink:


Onward and upward!

Have a fantastic day.


----------



## NickerMaker71

greentree said:


> NM, sorry, but I think you read Ellen's post wrong.


Perhaps....so I will apologize for my growl..........




tjtalon said:


> Perhaps it wasn't what Ellen said, but how it was said (did sound a bit lecture-y to me...the dangers of cyber-writing).
> 
> Onward & upward, everyone.


 Yes, I think that is how I read it.....the dangers of cyber talk for sure.....and of course our perspectives are our own reality.:wink:


Onward and upward!

Have a fantastic day.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> and of course our perspectives are our own reality.:wink:


Very true. I'm "word sensitive". The words "rant" & "harp" have very negative connotations to me, but that's MY perspective, doesn't make it everyone's.

Now, a word like "horse", there's one we can all relate to alike!!:runninghorse2::loveshower::gallop:

Onto my day (have an interview Wednesday; no, not a vet clinic. Will share if anything comes of it).

AA, so glad you're okay!! Lightning scares me to death.

HP, hope you didn't have to sleep in the chicken coop (or under the bashed truck). Hope the vehicle issues resolve soon (& hope you can have Nike at your barn while farmer is away...maybe you can kinda sort just...keep him there for good...:faceshot

I'm forgetting stuff, as usual; it's still early here.


----------



## SueC

Good luck, TJ!  I hope you have something exciting to share with us soon on that front.


----------



## Happy Place

The good news is that I slept in my own bed . It was a very grumpy evening though. I think DH still feels that farmer takes advantage of me. He doesn't begrudge me the horse time as he knows it makes me happy but he feels like I should already be riding, the horses should have vet and hoof care and Nike's teeth should be floated. That is unfortunately not the way it is over there and I don't have a saddle to fit Nike, so ground work it is. He still runs from the halter, but once caught, he is fine.

I emptied my truck of all personal affects. Today it gets a good vacuum and scrub down. The battery needs recharged from attempting to start it so many times and we will tackle the starting problem. Once it starts I am selling that thing! Tomorrow I am moving on to getting the boat ready to sell. The camper went on craigslist yesterday. I will be happy to have more yard space and not just a parking lot for big toys we do not use. More room to store a horse trailer, yes?!!! :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Weird being without internet. My modem dead and so is my computer. Called att last night, and only talked to a machine. The machine asked me if I wanted it to try and reboot my modem, so I told it yes. It said it was unable to reboot it and directed me to try and hung up on me. 

Don't know if I can trust a machine, but it wouldn't let me talk to a real person. 

I am going to try again today, see if I have better luck. 

The guy from power company was kind and taped up all my burnt wires even though none were power lines. Those folks are very nice. 

Other good note is I found out my neighbor who I have been acquainted for about 20 years is very good with computers and he was able to save the part if the laptop with the files and stuff on it!! I was pretty upset about loosing all my pictures and files. 

I still need a new laptop, so any ideas or suggestions are welcome. I just hope my homeowners insurance will pay for all this...

Horses are fine, they are a couple miles down the road. I could smell Dreamers feet from 20 feet away! Those boots stink!!

Going to give them all some care this morning. 

I don't know how soon I need to file a report with insurance company, but might be a 24 hour thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy, so good to hear you were able to sleep in your own bed! Of course you may not ever be able to drive onto farmer's driveway anymore....how would you even move Nike out of there?

TJ good luck on the interview!! Have you called the vet place again? 

Nicker: what and where is QH congress? Hope you had a great rude yesterday. All the teachers on here seem to be very, very busy now school is back in session.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Have you called the vet place again?


Several times, was always directed to voice mail. Spent 3 weeks chasing it. Big corporation, so haven't even gotten a email "Thank you for your interest etc"., let alone a call for an interview. Over it. God will put me where HE wants me...:charge:


----------



## tjtalon

AA do you have a MicroCenter in your area? They always have good deals on refurbished laptops (& sales on new, too).


----------



## Koolio

Anita - I'm glad nobody was hurt and y are getting some assistance fixing things up. It must have been quite a bolt of lightening! Do you not have lightening rods on the house or elsewhere for protection? New laptops... I recommend the MacBook but they are more $$. I never have issues with mine. DD ordered a Dell online and it is still going good after almost 4 years. Anything that comes from a big box store is going to have a pile of junk loaded on it and you will have to pay to have it removed. We bought a new desktop for DS a few months ago and paid the extra but the machine just doesn't run as quickly or as smoothly as my 5 y.o. MacBook.

Happy - I am sorry to hear about your little accident. We hall have them from time to time. Just forge ahead and forgive yourself. Good luck selling the truck and the other vehicles. It feels good to downsize and make room for horse stuff! I don't see that the farmer is taking advantage of you. Since you don't own the horses you could walk away at any moment. The farmer can't and so he chooses not to do the vetting and teeth, etc. He probably wouldn't even if you weren't there. Consider any $ or labour you put into those horses is part of the cost of an informal "free lease". If you want a situation where you can ride regularly, a horse that gets everything done (teeth, farrier, etc) then maybe there is a formal lease possibility at the barn where you are taking lessons. That said, you could put any lease money into lessons instead and get much more riding time in for your $$. Buys a horse is also an option, but as you know, the purchase is the inexpensive part. Leasing is always less expensive than owning and way more labour intensive. Maybe to get DH on board a bit more you need to show him the real cost and time investment in each of the options. I know you know all this, but laying it out (again) for your DH might help a bit.

TJ - good luck on your interview on Wednesday!

Sue - I like the effect of that camera! Cool looking sky!


----------



## tjtalon

My plan today is to clean my place, before I get devoured by dust bunnies (discovered, thanks to my bug-catcher cat, a little spider making a nice home beneath my sink cupboard...oh dear...). Yes, it's time (have spent 9 days out of 10 lately holed up in my bedroom, sweating away at online apps).

Now I find that my vacuum cleaner doesn't suck (well, it sucks, but doesn't suck). I cleaned everything out of it, hose works fine (scratching dusty head). Well, that sucks. Good thing I have my trusty Red Devil hand vacc (that thing is indestructible, circa '70s so comprised of real steel, lol) so can do hands&knees (won't kill me I suppose).

Now that I've crawled out of my cave, I find my apartment feels...grubby. getting it clean will be a mental/emotional boost.

Now, doesn't this sound like an exciting day?! Someone go hug a horse for me...!


----------



## Koolio

Is cold and rainy here this morning. It rained all night. I am glad I got up late last night to bring the horses in the barn and put on their rain sheets, but not looking forward to going out to check them this morning. Brrrr....

DH is still not home from his trip. He made it to Canmore (near Banff) yesterday but it was cold and rainy so he spent the night there with friends who have a vacation condo. He spent his evening tasting Scotch at a Highland Games festival. Poor him... No! With the rain and an empty house it will be a quiet day. I will probably out the horses in the barn and get after them all with a good grooming and try to take off some of the bot fly eggs.

I got a new bit for my new bridle as I wanted to repurpose the old one as an extra to keep in my trailer. The old one is nylon so it will adjust to any size and fit any horse. It has a 5 1/2" snaffle that I can use on all of my horses. I bought another d ring snaffle with copper and steel rollers for Koolio. It's a baby bit and very mild. I hope Koolio likes it. If not, I will put that on the spare bridle and the old bit on the new one. I have one for old Sam and he loves it! What kind of bits do you use??


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- That is just where they ask me to park. I can pull strait in and have tons of room but it blocks the drive so if the farmer is out, he has to drive down to the other driveway and come around on a very bumpy road to get to the house/barnyard. I'm not sure DH will let me drive his truck again! Hmmm 10 mine bike ride to feed 3 horses I don't own or ride? yuk. Better get that loan on Tuesday!

Koolio- He is just frustrated that I put in time on Nike and don't know if vet care would have him further along. I feel that it would, but it is what it is. DH has been sick for over a month and not working, so it's all on my income and I just got my first pay last week! There will be no leasing or buying for some time I fear. I am however keeping my lessons! Now that we have insurance again, DH can get a full work up to see what's wrong. I feel that he is having neg. side affects of his BP meds. Hoping that switching meds will get his symptoms cleared up.

I missed my lesson last week due to 90+ degree days and long work hours. Wednesday is my lesson day this week. Woohoo


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio, don't know if I have a lightning rod on my house or not, but I doubt it. Might invest in one. We regularly have ground lightning, sometimes can even see it come under sliding glass doors. I am not generally scared of lightning, but this was a huge bolt. Three actually. One hit the tree, one hit the power pole, and one hit the neighbors line. As storms go, it wasn't bad except right in front if my house! 

The one that hit the power pole is the one that cooked my modem. Att machine tried to make a repair ticket and was unable to so it finally let me speak to a person. Not much better luck there, but someone is coming out Thursday afternoon. 

Sue, I also think it is weird that the new training says to keep a distance from your horse at all times. Why? I enjoy hugs from my horse! My horses always come up to me when I arrive, and Chivas always "helps" when I am cleaning the stalls. Or maybe he is supervising!! I enjoy a close relationship with my horses. 

Your pictures are sweet, color looks a bit off on my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Happy - I am sorry to hear your DH is unwell. I hope he gets some answers and feels better soon!


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> What kind of bits do you use??


 I use an egg-butt snaffle.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I am sitting in McDonald freezing to death sipping on some ice tea just for some free internet. 
Went to Best Buy earlier to check out the selections of laptops. Finally decided on one, and they are out of them, dang it!

So currently using my tiny 6" Fire tablet. A bit bigger than the phone, but still too little to not be aggravating. 

Happy, I certainly hope you DH discovers what is making him sick. A month is a really long time to be ill. 

Koolio, I use double jointed bean mouth snaffle bit with copper mouth. The horses really love them and they are very gentle. I did have a a D ring bit with copper and ss rollers for a nervous mare I had, but couldn't use that one in competition. It did teach her to soften to the bit and she developed really good salivating. 

I was planning to buy a new saddle off of eBay before the storm, but I guess I need to save my money for a computer. 

How come it is really easy to spend thousands on a horse, but not on stuff for me?


----------



## corgi

Hello everyone,

We got back from the beach last night. It was definitely too short of a trip!
Hubby's best friend rented the house and it had 4 bedrooms and 4.5 baths and it was just him and his GF. Hubby and I had the middle floor all to ourselves. We took our corgi and he loved all the balconies. I guess having such little legs means he likes being able to look down on things. 

We went out to the farm today. Isabella was an angel. I put the trainer's 3 year old on her again and she took really good care of her. The little girl likes to brush Isabella's tail. I have a very patient horse.

Blue was really bad on the ground today. He was just being a jerk. Really pushing hubby's buttons, but hubby won in the end and once under saddle, he did great. 

The farm got a new horse they are tuning up and selling on consignment. He is an 8 year old appaloosa. He hadnt been ridden in a few years. The BO's daughter got on first amd once we discovered he wasn't crazy, I put my helmet on (a rare occurance) and took a little spin. What a cool little horse!!! So relaxed and so responsive. Loved him. If I was able to afford the board for a 3rd horse, I would seriously consider buying him.

AA- how terrifying for you! I am glad you and your house and horses are ok. Hope the insurance comes through for you.

HP- ouch on the truck. :sad: glad hubby wasnt too angry. I dented DH's truck bumper once and once he saw how I upset I was, he wasnt as mad as I feared he would be.

Koolio- interesting that you all have bot fly problems up there too. We have them bad down here. Blue has some eggs in his mane that we need to get out but everytime we buy a bot fly knife, it disappears!

Sue, beautiful pics!

Here is a picture from the beach. The houses behind us were right on the beach. I am wearing my favorite shirt. I got my undergrad degree at WVU! Let's Go Mountaineers!! (They won the first football game yesterday 44-0)


----------



## corgi

And this pic, just because it is too darned cute!!

Here is Wyatt, after he got into our friend's crocheting bag at the beach house.
Look how happy he was!:loveshower:


----------



## Koolio

AnitaAnne said:


> How come it is really easy to spend thousands on a horse, but not on stuff for me?


So true! I think when we buy things for our horses, it feels like we are looking after another's needs. When we buy stuff for ourselves, it feels selfish. That, or we just all like horse stuff much better than other stuff. I'd much rather shop for a new coat (blanket) for my horse than a new jacket for myself. i can't see myself wearing bling, unless I look in a mirror, but I can see the bling I buy for my horse. And shopping for horse bling is so much more fun! LOL!


----------



## VickiRose

Corgi, Wyatt is so sweet! 
HP, hope hubby can figure out what is wrong, being sick that long is horrible. And I he the car situation works out and you can get a new one.
Sue, love the pics, and I also don't get why people want their horses at a distance. Boston used to be very pushy when we got him, so he had to learn about personal space, but now we have come to an understanding about when he can come up real close. Basically, he can come in for cuddles and scratches, but he is not allowed to push, he has to wait.
TJ, fingers crossed that a good job comes up soon.
Koolio, I use a fixed ring snaffle, with a decent thickness to it. Boston is very mouthy, and loves having stuff in his mouth to play with. He seems to like it and goes well in it.
AA, whoa! Lightning strikes are scary when they're that close.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I use an egg-butt snaffle.


In my small experience, I've always liked egg-butt snaffle. Do like the copper roll, horses sure seem to like the taste.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Several times, was always directed to voice mail. Spent 3 weeks chasing it. Big corporation, so haven't even gotten a email "Thank you for your interest etc"., let alone a call for an interview. Over it. God will put me where HE wants me...:charge:


TJ, DH and I went through a tough time in 2013 when he was made redundant after 14 years with the same company. I was managing our owner build and, due to my vocal nerve problems, couldn't even do any temp teaching - for which I had a license, and which would have paid the bills immediately. We are 35km from a small town with limited general employment opportunities, especially part-time stuff, which both of us were looking for (as the owner build required us to be on site together at least a few days a week).

The permanent part-time positions which both of us now have were not the result of any advertisements, but of (in my case) just going around talking to a few people, and (in Brett's case) figuring out who might benefit from his professional skills in a general position, and approaching suitable employers directly. Brett fluked out and a medical practice took him on within three months of his redundancy. I did a couple of generic things like work in a bookshop and in a funeral home before settling on supporting people with disabilities, which I do twice a week and which fits in very well with my on-build and on-farm commitments.

I also regularly write articles for an Australian magazine. My professional work before my nerve injury never actually gave me the space to do things like I am doing now, it was too all-consuming. What I do now is fun and useful and pays the bills, but has no homework component, leaving me free to concentrate on our farm (tree planting, animal management, honey extraction, general maintenance etc) and working towards opening our farmstay.

So I totally empathise with your sentiment. We sent out so many CVs and looked through so many ads. When the dust settles, I'm sure you'll find yourself in a good space. Things can be a bit nervy in the interim and I hope sharing what worked for us in getting our current employment will be of use to you also.


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Now I find that my vacuum cleaner doesn't suck (well, it sucks, but doesn't suck). I cleaned everything out of it, hose works fine (scratching dusty head). Well, that sucks. Good thing I have my trusty Red Devil hand vacc (that thing is indestructible, circa '70s so comprised of real steel, lol)


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Man, TJ, you should get a little writing gig as well!


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Koolio, don't know if I have a lightning rod on my house or not, but I doubt it. Might invest in one. We regularly have ground lightning, sometimes can even see it come under sliding glass doors. I am not generally scared of lightning, but this was a huge bolt. Three actually. One hit the tree, one hit the power pole, and one hit the neighbors line. As storms go, it wasn't bad except right in front if my house!
> 
> The one that hit the power pole is the one that cooked my modem. Att machine tried to make a repair ticket and was unable to so it finally let me speak to a person. Not much better luck there, but someone is coming out Thursday afternoon.


Man, Anita, you've had a wild time there! By ground lightning do you mean ball lightning?




> Sue, I also think it is weird that the new training says to keep a distance from your horse at all times. Why? I enjoy hugs from my horse! My horses always come up to me when I arrive, and Chivas always "helps" when I am cleaning the stalls. Or maybe he is supervising!! I enjoy a close relationship with my horses.


I have noted that the "new professionals" advising thusly don't actually have nearly the same breadth and depth of horse experience as the people I learnt from and read regularly, who do not promulgate such bonkum! 




> Your pictures are sweet, color looks a bit off on my phone
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, the old camera appears to have a processor problem. The effects are quite psychedelic. It's been in the cupboard for years since we got the new one and I wanted to use it again for some things because it's more compact and more expendable. Arty work only it seems!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio said:


> What kind of bits do you use??


All ours go in s-hackamores currently. Still trying to get Phin responding properly to his. If I have go back to a bit, would use a simple 2-joint snaffle (sweet iron if possible).


*AA*: holy hell, go glad the lightning strike was not any worse. i have lost electronics to strikes, and that sucks, but sucks way less than your house burning down. if lightning is that common, def look into getting rods installed! hope your new laptop arrives asap.

*Sue*: love the pics (very trippy!) and had to laugh about keeping a distance from horses. guess i fail as trainer/guru.. darn. :wink:

*HP*: sorry to hear about both trucks.. how frustrating and embarrassing. hope you are able to get your truck started and then sold quickly and easily.

*corgi*: loved the pic of you and DH, even if I can't like the Mountaineers (I am a Hokie :wink. and wyatt may be the cutest thing ever! sounds like the beach was a lot of fun, and then to come home to horse time is even better.


I have had an absolutely horrific week at work, culminating in a meeting with the practice owner that was so awful I am not even sure I can verbalize it. After talking things over with DH (who was beyond furious), it was decided I am going to put in my notice.. so *tj* you won't be the only one looking for work.  :confused_color:


Today we 'took it easy' for the holiday weekend.. we went out to clear some more trail! Picked a section close to the house that I intend to use a bunch with Phin (on my BILs property). It didn't have nearly so many trees that needed cut, which figured as we were able to bring the chainsaw this time. DH also helped me set up a couple small fences, so now we have our own mini cross country course in some of the wider spots. 






































Just like the other trails we worked on before, the stickerbushes were out of control. They were bad enough to tear my jeans in several places as we hacked them back. Here I am showing off all my marks (though the bleeding had stopped!):













By the time we were done, I was again too tired to ride. Took a nap instead, which was simply lovely. Had a nice dinner and then sat on the porch and watched the sun go down.


----------



## corgi

PH- I didn't know you were a Hokie! That's ok. Some of my best friends are Hokies. LOL

Sorry that the work situation got bad but you were working way too many hours for someone that didn't seem very appreciative or respectful of your time. Good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## Celeste

We had a bad lightening strike several years ago. It came in through the phone line and destroyed the land line phone, the computer modum, router, and the computer. It also ate the dishwasher and several lights in the house. The scariest part was that it fried the electric blanket that we were sleeping under. I was all asleep and heard a huge boom and smoke was coming from the blanket. DH was so asleep that it was hard to wake him up. He told me that I imagined it until he finally woke up all the way. lol. 

The insurance did replace everything after the $1,000 deductible. Except the electric blanket. I don't think they believed me on that one. The funny thing was, they would only replace the computer with an identical model. The computer was old and worn out, but they insisted on buying us a brand new one that was very expensive. We really came out close to breaking even since we got a new dishwasher and a new computer.

The bad thing was doing without a dishwasher for 3 weeks. I really depend on that thing.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have had an absolutely horrific week at work, culminating in a meeting with the practice owner that was so awful I am not even sure I can verbalize it. After talking things over with DH (who was beyond furious), it was decided I am going to put in my notice.. so *tj* you won't be the only one looking for work.  :confused_color:


Oh, I feel for you, and I agree w/what Ladona said; they didn't/don't seem to appreciate you at all & those hours are horrid. I can relate. Must've really really been the last straw if you're giving notice. Hope you find something good fast.

As hard as this past month has been, I don't regret for one second that I'm no longer employed by That Place. (I just saw on my FB page a former co-workers post, saying that his shift was fine for 4 hours until his partner left, then he got hit by 4 medicals. Par for the course for That Place. very difficult job, even hard on younger men...you can imagine what it did to me [& I could barely lift the med bag]). I'm surprised I lasted as long as I did. I even had a nightmare about it last night.

Dawn, maybe this is the season for better situations. Much good thoughts to you!!! Oh, & that little trail looks nice!

One of these days I'm going to have to google bits etc & try to understand what is what (& what on earth a hackamore is). Janice lent me a book one time, warning that is was "very advanced". Yup. 99% incomprehensible, lol.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> We had a bad lightening strike several years ago. It came in through the phone line and destroyed the land line phone, the computer modum, router, and the computer. It also ate the dishwasher and several lights in the house. The scariest part was that it fried the electric blanket that we were sleeping under. I was all asleep and heard a huge boom and smoke was coming from the blanket. DH was so asleep that it was hard to wake him up. He told me that I imagined it until he finally woke up all the way. lol.
> 
> The insurance did replace everything after the $1,000 deductible. Except the electric blanket. I don't think they believed me on that one. The funny thing was, they would only replace the computer with an identical model. The computer was old and worn out, but they insisted on buying us a brand new one that was very expensive. We really came out close to breaking even since we got a new dishwasher and a new computer.
> 
> The bad thing was doing without a dishwasher for 3 weeks. I really depend on that thing.


I couldn't "like" this. That's terrifying. And AA, I think if I saw lightning come under the sliding glass door I'd cardiac on the spot. Lightning....shudder...


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> So I totally empathise with your sentiment. We sent out so many CVs and looked through so many ads. When the dust settles, I'm sure you'll find yourself in a good space. Things can be a bit nervy in the interim and I hope sharing what worked for us in getting our current employment will be of use to you also.


Thanks Sue! It does help. Everyone has been very supportive. It'll get there....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste, wow that was bad! So glad you were ok after that scare. Did u replace the electric blanket? I would be scared of getting burnt by one. 

Phantom, you work place sounds really bad and I am glad you are getting out. Job hunting is no fun. *hugs* 

I think some positions demand a person's soul which is just too much to ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

I ordered a computer from Best Buy last night. If my insurance doesn't pay for it then too bad for me but I am not going to wait around. Of course none in stock so have to wait until Thursday. 

I just got off the phone with Dish satellite rep and they are not caring that there's burnt wires as long as the TVs work. So may be looking into other options very soon. I told the rep that I had informed them of the problem and if they choose not to even come out and check the wiring then I will not be responsible for any problems down the road. Like if their wires start a fire. 

Bottom line I guess I will be changing companies for tv services. Can't wait until that new laptop arrives so I can start doing some research.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi, your dig is the cutest ever! Love that look on his face!! 

Your vacation sounds fabulous and riding afterwards is the perfect ending!

So glad someone had a good holiday weekend! 

Do you have pictures if that Appy you rode?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, is everything ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Nothing like being a prisoner in your own home on the last weekend of summer vacation! I had plans to go to a concert on Saturday and the State fair today to watch draft horses. Can't use DH truck because one door doesn't lock!! Too far out for a friend to pick me up. Too dang hot to ride my bike ANYWHERE! Later we will go replace the battery in my vehicle and see why it won't start. After that we'll probably go to MIL so I can borrow her car for work. I WILL FIND A TRUCK TO BUY THIS WEEK!!!!
Poor poor me. Rant over.


----------



## Ibriding

AnitaAnne said:


> Haven't been by to check the horses yet. the front of my house was lit up like a sparkler. Burns along the roof on the facia. All wires touching roof burnt.
> The tree rather exploded. Branches still coming down. Whole tree needs to come down quickly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm playing catch-up but had to say Yikes! So glad you are ok! Now to finish reading with fingers crossed no other damage to people, animals, or buildings was done.


----------



## corgi

AnitaAnne said:


> Corgi, your dig is the cutest ever! Love that look on his face!!
> 
> Your vacation sounds fabulous and riding afterwards is the perfect ending!
> 
> So glad someone had a good holiday weekend!
> 
> Do you have pictures if that Appy you rode?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks AA. No pictures, but if you are on facebook, the farm posted 2 videos of the BO's daughter riding him and then another of me riding him. I am in the bright green helmet.

It is Majestic Meadow Stables.


----------



## corgi

We ride Blue in a mechanical hackamore. He responds well to it and it allows him easy access to grabbing a snack on the trail without a bit in his mouth.

Isabella is always ridden in a bitless bridle.

When I use a bit, I like a simple D ring with copper rollers.

Tj- here is a pic of Blue wearing his mechanical hackamore. It has shanks that connect to the reins and a paddded noseband. We fixed the fit of the halter so it no longer is this close to his eye.


----------



## corgi

HP- you are having a terrible holiday weekend!! I am so sorry. Hang in there! At least it is a short work week!! Next weekend will be better.

AA- do you have Verizon Fios in your area? We switched to them for TV in February and love it!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Thanks AA. No pictures, but if you are on facebook, the farm posted 2 videos of the BO's daughter riding him and then another of me riding him. I am in the bright green helmet.
> 
> It is Majestic Meadow Stables.


I don't have Facebook, or internet right now, so can't look at anything. I'm back in McDonald's on the little Fire tablet. 

I have no idea what's available for tv services, or internet either but going to do some investigation as soon as have service again. This tablet is too difficult for real work.

Tv in bedroom is also not working. Dish rep was very unhelpful. Still don't know if it is the tv or the service, and don't really care. 

Tj get out of the house and do something fun!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> One of these days I'm going to have to google bits etc & try to understand what is what (& what on earth a hackamore is).


A hackamore is an alternative to a bit that involves using something over the nose instead of something in the mouth. It is used with a chin strap under the jaw and often an additional strap or wire to act as a keeper for the shanks. It works by leverage, as pulling the rein will rotate the shank, causing the chin strap/chain to contact the under side of the jaw while the nose band tightens down.

Here Dream models her s-hack (so-named because the shanks make a backwards S-shape), in the relaxed/non-active position:










The nose piece is resting against her face but not pulling and the chin strap (the part that goes under the jaw and attaches at the "top" of the s-curve) has a bit of a gap-- you have to look close, but you can just make out the metal chain at the end of the red attachment piece floating away from her jaw). [The solid red strap on the bottom by where the reins attach is the keeper.]


Here George models how the parts rotate when pressure is applied to the reins:










Do you see how the noseband is tight against his face and how the chin strap underneath is now also against his jaw (the red piece hanging down by where the reins attach is the keeper)?


Just like bits, hackamores can vary in their harshness not only according to who is holding the reins, but by the choice of nose piece (which can be as gentle as a padded piece of leather to as unpleasant as a bike chain). The length of the shank also matters, as the longer the shank, the more the leverage factor kicks in, multiplying your pull force.

Imagine having something like this on your face in comparison:










or this:










:eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got back in the saddle today!!

DH wanted to hike up to check out his tree stand on the Sugarloaf as hunting season is fast approaching, so I decided it was a great chance for me to take Phin out on those trails (which are the ones we did all the clearing on last week). Phin was a bit unsure to start with and did some hollaring as we walked away, but he was soon interested in all the new stuff around him.

That land still hasn't been mowed and the grass makes me think of the African savanna (no lions hiding though, only deer and rabbits and the rare fox):











the goldenrod has done well this summer too:











Left DH to inspect his deer stand and went on to climb the rest of the way to the top on our own, enjoying the newly-cleared trail:

















Phin did great climbing, but was a bit of a drunken moose going downhill.. which I had expected, so had gotten off to lead him down. He was too busy looking all around him to pay much attention to his feet.. something we are going to need to work on! But my walking down the hills meant good practice for sidling up to things for me to get back on (something Phin is still suspicious about). 

Got a nice canter through one of the fields:











Went back to meet DH along the power line trail, which is totally grown over:











On the way home, I was thinking of the no-reins cantering video and figured since DH was around to film, I would give it a try.. results were about what I expected and too funny not to share (and we were even cantering away from the direction of home!):








Phin didn't know what to think of my hands waving around, so found yet another thing to work on. But even with that excitement, he calmed down quickly and even braved a photo op by the Dreaded Corn on the way home:










:loveshower:

Now DH and I are off to a picnic with the family. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Had 2 good riding days. Went out for 3 to 4 hours day before and today went down the road with A. At a point decided to head back home to see how Peaches would do alone. She did well even when some horses and riders caught up with us. One rider took off at a trot and Peaches wanted to speed up. I turned her back down the road to let the rider get ahead rather than pulling her in. Felt like that was better than pulling on her mouth. She relaxed and we rode back in. The riders stopped at their trailers and I continued down the road. Peaches wanted to go with them, but I kept her going towards my house. Got to my barn and dismounted. Felt riding alone back to my house was a major accomplishment for me. 

Hope everyone has a good evening.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen: Awesome for you! :thumbsup: This riding time is well deserved.

PH13: As always the pics are enjoyed. Sorry work has tried your patience.

NM: Update on your riding please? Miss you, scarce lately.

TJ: You are searching for work now or a new job?
I think I missed something.

Corgi: Awesome pics and vaca, same hackamore my daughter used on her pony.

I must apologize, I have been liking posts and skimming.
Tough to stay caught up on every body's everything.

Stan: Converted to an iron horse, I see.

4 years ago my house was devastated with a large tulip poplar during hurricane.
110' of tree laid the house open, 168K later.
I think I have posted pics before, not sure.

Camping Commentary:

Saturday at camp by noon, pot luck dinner at five.
Awesome turnout just as the last one, about 50 people.
Didn't get any riding in Saturday but good food and friends.

Sunday helped DW clean up after event and we hit the trail around 4pm.
Awesome weather 82 degrees, no humidity and a good breeze.
Road a renewed trail haven't been on in a few years.
We had a great ride, had to move out once for bees.
Pizza delivery to campsite for dinner and I was out at 9:30pm.

Monday: Got much hotter today early start @ 9am.
Rode about 2 hours and managed about 14-16 miles.
Shiitake terrain and we really moved out.
Ran into bees twice, stung on my elbow, now very swollen.
It was still a good ride.
I hate saying this but my horse has gotten used to bees.
He'll start to jitter a bit and then we all run like he//.
Today he took advantage of this, once we started he didn't want to stop.
Ran for almost 1.5 miles but it was fun, had to stop for a water crossing.

No pics, sorry everyone.
Didn't even bother trying, anything that felt like work was not included.

Arrived @ home by like 1:30, trying to relax this evening.
Catching up on fish tank type duties.
Have to grow the Jungle and the Corn.

Goodnight All:


----------



## ellen hays

Do you recognize this horse? It is River. A brought him to ride the trails. He is doing great.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> Do you recognize this horse? It is River. A brought him to ride the trails. He is doing great.


I remember River, who is riding River?
Do you still have this horse?


----------



## Blue

Hello everyone! Got home mid afternoon from the weekend away. After unloading the ice chests went out to take a look at Lacey's leg. Son and DIL stayed home and were taking care of it for the weekend but it still doesn't look the way I would like. I mixed up some Dawn dishwater and washed the surrounding build up of medications and gently cleaned it off. Did a short round of cold hose therapy. Didn't go for very long because I could tell it really hurt her. Started another round of antibiotics and gave her a dose of bute. Hope it looks better tomorrow.

Been reading to catch up for the last 2 hours! O my! You've all been so busy. 

Too much to respond to so just happy no one got themselves electrocuted, or stuck in a coop. 

I understand about leaving a job because things get so bad. It's disheartening but necessary. Better things ahead. 

Hope all job hunts are on track.

Love that spotted horse! 

A month of illness is way too long. Please let us know what you find out.

I know there's so much more, but it's late and I can't remember what I wanted to say!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> NM: Update on your riding please? Miss you, scarce lately.
> 
> :


 Thanks MR!  It's nice to feel missed.

I actually didn't push the snooze this morning, so I have a few minutes to spare.

Had a fantastic weekend riding. :cowboy:
Saturday and Sunday was just riding the back roads around home. Although I really enjoy riding with the neighbors, there is something nice about riding solo every once in a while.

Jay has returned to his sweet self. We always have a little transistion period when I return to school. He gets very 'grumpy' that I am not there in the morning. He takes it out on both my mother and I.....but now that I convinced her to give him some extra lovin', he seems to be better. :loveshower:

Yesterday I rode with the neighbors, and it was the BEST YET!  They took me on a new trail. All kinds of terrain, but mostly it was good b/c I 'got out of my head' and rode like I know how to ride. It was just a relaxing trip, I enjoyed the scenery, the HORSE, and the company.

Jay did a really fantastic job. At one point he caught a downed limb on his back leg and was dragging it along. D was hollering Hon! Hon! Stop, we need to get this off of Jay's leg. I looked down, asked, does it look like I can back out of it? SHe thought so, so I did, and off we went! :charge: He didn' flinch. I think he would have dragged that piece of tree the rest of the trip if I hadn't stopped him. 

There was another place where the lead horse didn't like a blowing piece of paper, so I said I would go first. Again, little things like that do not bother my boy. (the benefits of a lot of road riding, we see a lot of stuff!)

So R said Jay saved the day! Which of course, I am sure he could have gotten his horse past, but it made me feel good that Jay and I could step up and be leader for a bit. 

Actually at that point we did lead, and then the path became wide enough that we could ride side by side, so we did, which was nice for a change too.

I had a RE-discovery. For a bit (trips ago), Jay would want to run up the hills. R thought b/c of the type of saddle I have on him that maybe the pressure of me sitting back and heavy was causing him to do that. (trying to get my pressure off his back). He suggested me putting more weight in my stirrups. (I checked my trail riding bible, and it said the same. LOL)

So yestderay we were going up a longish hill, nothing too terrible, and I guess I became lazy, and I sat it. He starts a jigging. That's odd, I thought....he hasn't done this in ages, and it's the end of the ride! AHHH, it dawned on me....I was sitting deep. So I put more weight into my stirrups, and WAH-LAH, he instantly stopped! R laughed....he said, I wasn't fibbing! :clap:

MR, hope that is enough commentary for ya for a bit. Thanks for asking. :wink:

Well, my time is up. I must go get my day rolling.

Hoping to get back on here tonight. Still haven't caught up at all. May need to just read the last couple pages and hop in.

Have a wonderful day all. Hope you all are well. Talk soon!

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Good to see you MR!!

AA, hope that laptop gets to you soon.

Thanks Ladona & Dawn for the hackamore info, makes a lot more sense to me now (& Dawn's pics of the awful ones! Now I know why somewhere in my head from reading I equated hackmore=a bad thing. That S one on Dreams looks really nice!) These explanations have made more sense to me than anything I've read before. I can really "see" how those things must rotate & put different pressures for different purposes.

Welcome home, Blue!

Awesome riding there, Nicker! You HAVE been missed her; you & a few others were why I joined this thread in the first place, "way back when". I joined when you were just getting Jay, so I've got to follow from step one...!

That's it for me, for now. Have a ton on the to-do list today & running around duties. I took the day "off" yesterday & continued reading a library book: "The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich" by William Shirer (he was a journalist witness, n Germany from 1932 to 1940, when he was kicked out). I've studied the era (& WWI, before that) for a number of years & Shirer's seminal work has long been difficult to find, so when I saw it on the library shelf last week, I grabbed it (& soon appreciated all my study beforehand). ....A little "light reading", lol! I'm such a nerd...

AA, I'll get out & have fun eventually. Horse World is up in the air at present, of course, but it'll work out sooner or later. Yes, MR, have been job hunting, for something more suited to my age & inclinations.

Later all, take care!


----------



## Roadyy

Took DD and another teen girl who used to compete with DD in ACTHA on a trail ride Saturday. We rode 2.5 hours out to the campsite I stay in and ate lunch. Met a new couple to the area and let them ride part of the way back with us just to get about 2 hours of ride in. We claimed 12.65 miles on our part. Then the bottom fell out as we were untack in the horses. 

Then yesterday I introduced Jesa to Reba before introducing Reba to the boys. She is bigger than the boys. That's for sure.


----------



## Roadyy

Hopefully pc will start acting right and I can get on site with it instead of phone to catch up a little bit.


----------



## SueC

*Tree Planting!*

I mentioned we were en route to some tree planting on that psychedelic horse photo post last time I was here. Since buying the property in 2010, we have been planting shelter belts and shade clumps in our pasture, and we have also started rehabilitating weed-invaded roadsides - and working on such a section of roadside was exactly what occupied us last Thursday. Tree planting is a winter/early spring thing, and we still have a couple more patches we want to do this year.

All photos are repeatedly clickable for enlargement!










Brett with our box of tricks on the wheelbarrow: Tree protectors, mulch, an adze for making the deep planting holes, leather gloves, plasticised gloves for planting, wet weather gear and an innocuous looking 8 x 8 cell tray with seedlings aboard (green stuff in centre of arrangement). We've been using that simple setup for five years, in which time we have planted about 5000 trees and understorey plants so far in shelter belts and shade clumps across our pasture areas, and along degraded and weed-infested sections of roadside. - The wattle with yellow pompoms on the right is an Acacia saligna planted four years ago, and it has been suppressing the weeds for the previously embattled remnant local Melaleuca shrubs growing in the ditch. Left of the wattle are a couple of two-year-old Eucalypts from our 2013 planting round, and the grazing paddock behind the fence is bordered by a four-year-old shelter belt of Eucalypts and _Acacia saligna_ to the left, and a fodder belt of tagasaste (tree lucerne) in the background. It has a twin paddock (also 2ha) to the right off photo, and together with our 8.5ha pasture “common” allows for rotational grazing of stock and occasional exclusion to grow hay.











Roadside rehabilitation in an area degraded by invasion of weeds and perennial pasture grasses. These roadside reserves used to feature Australian remnant uncleared local species, but large roadside sections become choked and then taken over by pasture species, resulting in loss of biodiversity. We are controlling the grasses along sections of our roadverge by judicious annual applications of glyphosate and replanting native species that suppress grasses, such as Eucalypts and Acacias. This is helping what remains of the local remnant species, who are starting to come back from the brink in the rehabilitation areas. Eventually we aim to rehabilitate all the weed-infested sections of our road frontage with native species. We are also protecting the stretches of healthy remnant vegetation that remain along around half of our road frontage.


In the pasture behind the roadverge, our young shelter belts and shade clumps are starting to have a nice aesthetic impact on the previously monolithic pasture (look for multicoloured vegetation; the remnant Eucalyptus bushland behind the pasture is tall and grey-green). Even better, we have witnessed an explosion in the populations of small native birds and insects which have colonised our revegetation areas. The stock also benefit from shade, shelter and feed (tagasaste and acacia branches).











Brett on the far right in a “hole” we are closing in the roadside vegetation. The grey-green shrubs growing in the ditch are remnant local Melaleucas who have benefited from weed suppression via judicious glyphosate applications, and the replanting of weed-suppressing native species like Acacias and Eucalypts we have planted on the fence line. The yellow-flowering young trees are four-year-old _Acacia saligna_, interspersed with (still small) Eucalypts which take longer to get going.











Doing this creates a synthetic native verge composed of tough native species suited for planting into hostile areas, and remaining local species which benefit from the rehabilitation programme by bouncing back. Our dog Jess is walking near two four-year-old Eucalypts; younger plants are in the green protector sleeves all along the fence. Some native reeds and Melaleucas survive amongst the grasses we are gradually reducing and we have seen them bounce back and flourish on other stretches as we have controlled the grasses – such as on the far left.











Horses are infinitely more compatible with on-farm rehabilitation projects than cattle. In the five years we have been replanting deep-rooted native perennial vegetation in shelter belts and shade clumps across our pastures, we have never had to repair a single fence because of our horses – all the fence damage is due to opportunistic cattle figuring out when there is a temporary electric outage, and using it to bulldoze fences and replanted areas! Here, three of our horses are enjoying grazing near the tree belts, viewed through verge replanting with four-year-old Eucalpyts, and newly planted understorey in tree protectors between them. Some local shrubs to the right are also bouncing back due to the weed control we perform on these areas.











In this stretch of verge we are rehabilitating, the addition of the four-year-old, golden-flowering Western Australian wattle on the left,  and some Eucalypts planted at the same time, is already adding to the beauty of the rural scenery. Tree protectors contain young understorey species, and the local original Melaleuca shrubs (under the Acacia and behind the road sign) are bouncing back as we battle the invading pasture grasses and other weeds for them.











That's me with an 8 x 8 cell tray of native seedlings tailored to a “hole” we are closing in the roadside vegetation. The grey-green shrubs growing in the ditch are remnant local Melaleucas who have benefited from weed suppression via judicious glyphosate applications, and the replanting of weed-suppressing native species like Acacias and Eucalypts we have planted on the fence line. The yellow-flowering young trees are four-year-old _Acacia saligna_, interspersed with (still small) Eucalypts and understorey species in tree protectors we placed in past years. In 2015 we decided to add Flooded Gum (_Eucalyptus rudis_), Swamp Mallet (_Eucalyptus spathulata_), Paperbark (_Melaleuca preissiana_), Tea Trees and a few other wet area specialists into this seasonally waterlogged section of verge, plus a few more Acacias for the drier spots. - In the background pasture, our young shelter belts and shade clumps are starting to make their presence felt in the landscape. Look for the multicoloured foliage in front of the grey-green tall remnant Eucalyptus bushland.











A local Blackboy (_Xanthorrhoea_ sp) has thrived, like more off camera, since we started controlling the grasses that were invading the verge. It also seems to love being near a four-year-old, nitrogen-fixing, weed-suppressing Acacia we planted, flowering with golden pom-poms in the background. The grey-green local Melaleuca shrubs to the left of the Blackboy are also looking so much healthier, and starting to seed successfully.











Here's Brett with a wider view of that area.











That's me putting a tree protector around a Paperbark seedling.











This is me on the western portion of the patch we are rehabiliting further this year, at the end of the planting session.











And here's Brett with the eastern section at the end of the session!

Landscape rehabilitation is a gradual process, particularly if you're also trying to finish an owner build, manage your stock and farm, run your household, open a farmstay, write magazine articles, ride your horse, and attend your respective external part-time employments! Still, we are really pleased with the results already evident, and think that this work is a good investment of our limited time.


----------



## SueC

*Ellen*: Super! :clap:

*PH13*: I like the look of your hackamores. They look as mild as the padded English hackamores we had years ago, that we used till they fell apart. We'd brought them from Europe and couldn't find replacements in Australia at the time! Those other things you posted ought to be put on their inventors' faces! :evil:

*Everyone else*: :wave: Just reading, hope you're all having a good week!


----------



## SueC

corgi said:


> We ride Blue in a mechanical hackamore. He responds well to it and it allows him easy access to grabbing a snack on the trail without a bit in his mouth.
> 
> Isabella is always ridden in a bitless bridle.
> 
> When I use a bit, I like a simple D ring with copper rollers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tj- here is a pic of Blue wearing his mechanical hackamore. It has shanks that connect to the reins and a paddded noseband. We fixed the fit of the halter so it no longer is this close to his eye.


*Corgi* - that's exactly what we had early on, they were great!  I'd ride in them again in a jiffy for bitless. Ours came with chin chains that we replaced with soft leather straps (as too high on the jawbone to be comfortable).

Very old photos from my childhood (and some of you have seen them before):









Sunsmart's great-grandmother Dame Du Buisson - gentle hackamores are super when you are learning to jump as you don't hurt the horse's mouth if you get unbalanced.










Our first horse Mingo, who was bred for jumping before he was sold as a "problem" horse after people got rough and impatient with him. This was a bit over 100cm, which was a dare. I remember how huge that seemed to me as a kid, although the horse had no trouble with it. Because I knew that about him, I accepted the dare. I wasn't textbook, but I stayed on! ;-)










And then I did it again... :rofl:










Dad and I riding the horses out on a trail when we got to Australia.










The craziest photo I have of that time: Bareback and with hackamores, and with young horses running along. Sometimes you would get unbalanced, like me in the photo, and again this is where a hackamore is great - no problem for the horse if you do!


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, I'm still so thrilled for you and all the riding you've been doing! Keep it up!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*MR* A and S are my riding friends. I bought River from A and he took him back to help me sell him. Had 1 bad episode on him, but since then River has done nothing but get better. Like most spotted saddle horses, River went strong for 3 long rides this past weekend. I love my girl and would not trade her for anything, she is *my* horse, but I really have a fondness for the spotted saddle horse. Tough and resilient. River has bonded and developed a deep trust in his rider, 'A". I really hope A keeps River since they have become such a great team.

Enjoyed camping commentary. Sorry about Bee encounter. Your horse keeps getting better and better. Wow, even getting better around bees. Hope your elbow is ok. We were fortunate not to run into any. 

*Sue * Enjoyed the pics of yall. Really neat pics of you and your father riding the Outback. I try to keep most of my plantings around here in sync with the native species. One of my favs is the Seven Bark or wild hydrangea. Here, we have hard wood forest of oak trees. Oaks aren't really good with equine, but I am trying to preserve and not change the area I have. During years of heavy acorn production from the oaks, I have to put my horse in the barn yard where there are no oaks. Main reason is colic potential. The high protein of acorn content the deer enjoy from the oaks is very hard on equine kidneys. I really try to coexist with the natural flora and fauna with as little of change to the scape as possible. 

*PH13* Dream and George are excellent hack models. They are beautiful horses. Enjoyed your pics. Day before yesterday, we went on some trails with difficult obstacles. I thought of you and Sultan at Tevis. Of course, my obstacles were nothing like those obstacles although to me they seemed to be to me at the time LOL.

*Blue* I hope Lacey's leg gets better. I am a 'worry wart' about things like that. Hope the antibiotics clear it up soon. Ditto on the spotted horse comment. They are very nice horses.

*Rick* I hope you can get your pc up and running. I miss your pics. Glad Jesa is enjoying being with yall. Hope her mom is having success with her challenge.

Someone asked what bit was used. Mine is a Kimberwick with broken mouthpiece. I am wondering about going to a solid mouthpiece, but don't know if that would be for the better. I have been staying out of Peaches mouth and using gentle rein pressure directly on the neck and leg pressure to maneuver her. She seemed to pick that up pretty quick. I hate to pull back with a broke mouth piece because of how they collapse on the tongue. I am sinking into the saddle seat and saying whoa to queue her to slow or stop. Is that correct? Of course any advice is welcome. She is such a good horse, I am trying to do everything right. It sure is nice to have such a good horse and to be able to give trail reports. Peaches has given me my life back. I am truly happy and so thankful for my blessings.

I mention this only to be understood in my intentions and never meant to stir up strife the other day with my thrush remedy. Really was just trying to add my generic version. 'No Thrush' is an excellent product because it is natural and has no damaging effect on tissue. As Forest Gump would say, 'and that's all I have to say about that LOL'.

I am hoping and praying for all to have peace in their lives. My wish is for everyone to be as happy as I have become. You just don't know how healing Peaches has been to me. I just want all of you to be as happy.:thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a great day. God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen so happy you are getting in lots of riding! That is good for you and Peaches too. 

Phantom, great photos an video! So nice you are able to enjoy the trail after all your hard work cutting it. Phin seems to be working out great for you. Just enough of a challenge to keep you thinking, but not enough to be stressful. So glad you found him. 

Sue, u are planting trees and I am cutting on down. Seems very odd. 

I will say that thus poplar tree smells wonderful as it goes thru the chipper. I hate that it has to happen and the loss of shade will be really bad as this tree has blocked the Western sun as long as I've lived here. 

Sad day for such a majestic tree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Mr, your camping sounds like such fun. Sorry the bees decided to speed up your ride. Sometimes nature is just mean!

Very scary thought of your tulip poplar destroying your house! Ihave always trusted mine to stay put, but not now. 

People really shouldn't plant such huge trees so close to the house. Hindsight is 20/20. 

Roadyy, wonderful pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time and nice for your DD to have a friend come. 

But gotta ask, what kind of trails you riding upside down? Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker sounds like a great time!! We do miss you, but thought school was keeping you too busy to comment. 

Blue, so sorry to hear Lacey is still draining. Do you think its infected or pierced the abdominal cavity? That could be very serious. Hope you had a good time on it trip
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

AA have you not heard of the gravity boots coming out for horses now? You really need to come out of the cave, darlin. lol


I am surprised I only had one post awkward since it was on my phone. I still don't understand some of you that can only post one pic at a time from yours. I go full site and am able to upload the same 10 pic maximum as when on the laptop.


----------



## Roadyy

The girls grandfather contacted me through mutual friend and asked about the girls getting together for a ride. She lives with them and goes to see her father on the occasional weekend. She doesn't have any friends that ride so she tends to just ride around their farm. They got along pretty good and are looking forward to getting together again soon.

They have a 50 acre farm up in the next county and invited us to come cook out and ride one weekend. That will be fun as the temps cool down soon.


----------



## Roadyy

Just a few shout outs.

MR 
Great commentary and sorry for the bee rush.

MN17
Sounds like a great ride and saw the video which was really nice.

Dawn
Sorry the trouble at work has gotten to that point and hope you and TJ can find new jobs very soon.

Ladona
Glad you had a great vacation and are enjoying the memories.

Blue 
Hoping Lacey heals up with some consistent attention now.

AA 
Glad the tree didn't hurt any of you as it fell from the lightning. Hope you get things squared away quickly.


Koolio
Hope the cooler temps are lasting a long time be freezing temps arrive.

Ellen
Sounds like you are truly on the right track to finding bliss in the saddle.


Thats all I can remember at the moment. Hello to all the rest.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang Roadyy, I have been yanked out of the cave. I feel so exposed with my big tree gone. 

I haven't figured out how to post one picture from my phone yet! Pretty sure if I do figure out how to do one, would be able to do ten too...going to blame it on very old phone. 4 yrs is ancient in the cyber world. 

My Fire tablet will post pictures, but have to send them to it. Will just wait until have new computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> I mention this only to be understood in my intentions and never meant to stir up strife the other day with my thrush remedy.


Nicker has already publicly apologised for a possible misinterpretation...so we can move on now. (If it was me, I'd publicly acknowledge the apology, but that's that ME; politeness-geek as well as grammar geek:rofl

For your whoa technique, if it's helpful: that's just what Janice taught me, only when sitting deep for the who to breathe deep down at the same time; when I've done that, many times I haven't even needed the verbal. (in fact, Janice has been all about teaching me to not be concerned about the verbal, except on the ground, but to ride with my body & with intent, & the horse picked up what what was being asked for, thru my body & eyes. Still in process of learning that, that's why I got so excited to hear of Nicker's trail ride yesterday, where she got into riding w/body, w/present-focusing. So cool. Sure is a goal of mine!)

With that ramble, I sure see that I'm realizing that I miss the horses...have been, underneath/inside somewhere, I'm sure, but have had by necessity to put things on the Altar & horse involvement "aside". Finding work that doesn't kill me, pays enough to be okay & where I can utilize my skills with my caring has been/is first on the list (of course, with every resume/application, I've designated Mondays-Tuesdays off. There THAT is).

Onward & upward, everyone:gallop:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, can you get emails on your tablet? I have to send my phone pics to my email and then post from there.

Lacey's leg still looks awful. Not as swollen as yesterday, but still . I'll keep her on the new antibiotics until tomorrow then send another pic to the vet. So frustrating. She's not limping or favoring it at all, but occasionally tries to rub it with her face and I know that's not a good sign. I hit her with a _big_ dose of the antibiotics yesterday to load up and then this morning started on regular dose. If any of you can think of anything else I can be doing, let me know. I'm spraying several times a day with Vetericyn and on major fly control and keeping it as clean as possible. Before I go to work this afternoon, I'll give her another "water treatment". I would have posted pics, but it's pretty nasty looking'.

I don't dare ride her like this, limp or not. Good thing my son has me keeping his horse for him that he never rides, right?! :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue I am just not sure what to tell you about the wound, but if it is a puncture wound it is very important to keep it clean and draining. Maybe Phantom or Celeste can pm you with info. 

Convenient for sure to have a spare horse around. Would not want your DS horse to get out of shape, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Late breaking news! I just took my computer into Best Buy to get it checked and a repair estimate and THEY REFUSED. 

They will no longer even plug in anything they sell unless it has a "Geek Squad repair contract" on it. 

I raced home and called the phone number on the company website and the rep VERIFIED THAT THEY DO NOT TOUCH ANY PRODUCTS even PRODUCTS BOUGHT FROM BEST BUY. Unless it has a service contract on it from the Geek SQUAD ONLY. 

I have never heard of a company that does not give service after the sale!! 

And refusing to write a repair estimate??? 

I wanted to get the word out to everyone quickly. I plan to cancel my order from them and go somewhere else. 

I will never buy anything from that company again!!!

Why do they sell stuff they won't stand behind? 

Now I know why my insurance company said to go to Sears.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Anita*! Wow! They won't even give an estimate? Holy Smokes, I need to tell husband not to buy anything from them anymore.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yeah, they REFUSED to even try to plug it in. So, went back there with my receipt and cancelled the order. 

I had looked online at HP website and I could get the same computer cheaper, but would have to wait a week. 

So walked over to Office Max and explained the problem. Clerk wrote me up an estimate on the spot so I bought a computer from them. 

They also provide FREE checkups and will do my upgrades for me EVERY SIX MONTHS!!! 

So maybe not as good of selection, but I was able to find one that should work fine. A Toshiba, which is not my first choice, but it was the only one with Windows 10 preinstalled and also had the fastest processor an i17. 

Overall very happy. I wish the selection was better, but the service was awesome. 

I can't finish setting it up until Thursday when att replaces my modem, but at least I have one. 

I was a bit worried about taking it to a free WiFi site before I can load some protection on it. 

Bye bye Best Buy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> MN17
> Sounds like a great ride and saw the video which was really nice.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks! I was thinking of you all when I took it. I wanted you to see what it was like. Much better in person!
> 
> 
> 
> AnitaAnne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicker sounds like a great time!! We do miss you, but thought school was keeping you too busy to comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, school has been keeping me busy. This is a new thing for me (again) and I want to start off on the right, organized foot! I teach 3 sections of reading, which is my forte I have been told (and the reason I was placed in this position). I am really enjoying it, as I can concentrate on one subject and use all the 'oldy but goodie' strategies I haven't used in a long time.
> 
> Things at work have been pretty quiet so far. The cheerleading squad, now pretty much disbanded because the uppers kndew how they were creating a negative atmosphere. Well, as far as I know....I do not have to cross their paths.  But the atmosphere isn't as heavy as it was. Hope it continues.
> 
> I have two new teaching partners who are wonderful ladies. One is older and brand new (kinda she worked at a 'bad boys' school for a while) and another who is new to the grade. Both very positive and eager to be flexible and try to new things. The one needs to be talked off the ledge about nearly everyday, but she will be OK. She's trying to hard and making herself frustrated. I keep telling her all will be fine. It's nice working with people who care, and not just look at the clock and walk out at 3:15.
> 
> Our weekend was relatively quiet. Went to a neighborhood picnic Saturday evening. Had breakfast with M Sunday morning, and then of course my ride with the neighbors yestderay.
> 
> Looking into a new saddle. I am thinking this one may be pinching Jay's shoulder. I moved it back an inch the last two rides, a suggestion from M, and he rode much better....BUT, it has a really long skirt, which may have caused him to jig up that hill. I can counter that with more weight in my stirrups, but if I can find something, I will get it.
> 
> I can't believe how many people are selling their saddes on Craig's List!!!!:eek_color:
> 
> BLUE, not sure what happened, but I hope your horse (I am assuming it is a horse and not a dog) heals.
> 
> Koolio, I hope you get things worked out with DH. Hope your year is running smoothly.
> 
> MR, sounds like a grand time. Dang, you guys have a lot of bees!!!
> 
> Roaddy, how all is well on your homefront. Horses look good!
> 
> Stan, are you behaving?
> 
> Ellen, saw some pics of you up on Peaches. Your smiles says you are greatly enjoying yourself.
> 
> Well....that is the best I can do with the skimming I have done.
> 
> Feels a bit awkward being back after being gone for so long.
> 
> I pop in when I can, but I am trying to stay afloat this year. The last two years I nearly drowned.....and that was only at school, lost contraol of my house. This time I am trying to come home and do something to keep this place relatively neat so I am not left to clean all weekend.
> 
> I would prefer to :cowboy:
> 
> Have a good night all!
Click to expand...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker that is awesome you have enthusiastic help and relief from the cheerleaders! 

It is hard to work long hours, stay on top of house duties and still have horse time. But you can do it. Maybe be easier once the help is trained to ur ways. 

Roadyy mentioned a video...I must have missed it only saw Phantoms videos. 

Tj, not sure about putting down u need off Monday and Tuesday on applications. Might want to wait until interviews to bring that up. I was always told to write down available anytime, then see what's offered. But I totally understand that you want to keep those days free.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

One day off before another 8 days' sprint and spent an eternity trying to catch up with your conversations. Done, finally, so much going one.

A few comments:
*AA*, lightning: what a scare! You'll be happy with Toshiba. DH's Toshiba laptop has outlived many of our desktops. Still working great, over 10 years.
*Koolio*: I understand the hesitation to get another dog if the chores aren't properly shared. I use a egg-butt double-jointed snaffle. Middle bean is round, but I just learned that a flat middle piece would be milder so looking into that option right now.

*PH,* I can't like the post about your job. It's a tough call to say "enough is enough". Are vet techs in demand in your area? They are here! (but underpaid I'm afraid) I loved the pics of you and Phin, he's coming along great. And the cross-country jumps are cool. I keep some logs on my trails for that purpose.

*Sue*: lovely psychedelic pics! I allow my horses closeness all the time. There is a difference between a pushy horse and a cuddly one. Thanks for sharing the tree planting project, very interesting. DH works in environment and some projects involve shorelines naturalization: re-instating native plants on the lake shores to protect the waters.

*Celeste*, IMO you are living in the tropics, why would you need an electric blanket for?

*Corgi*, about Wyatt: :loveshower: That's all I have to say. I'd adopt him anytime.

*HP*, what a tough week you had. It can only get better.
*TJ*, a non-sucking vacuum cleaner: that really sucks! 

*NM*, glad you had a great ride. How are your new kids? After 2 years of the same kids, must be a challenge to get to know them and figure them out.

*Ellen*: SO HAPPY for you!!! You are making huge steps with your beautiful mare. I think the way you stop is great, I wish I could be so sensitive and out of my horses' mouth. Trying... 

*AA*, I also have my recipe for smelly boots and thrush prevention: 40% iodine solution, 40% apple cider vinegar, 20% Keratex. I mix and spray the sole before I put the boots on. Keeps the bacteria-fungus away and toughen the sole. I think boots play a role in making the hooves better by making the horse comfortable therefore encouraging movement. Movement means circulation, means growth. Barefoot on rocks if the horse won't move wouldn't do much IMO. Both are useful (periods bare and booted)

*TJ*, cute house-broke appaloosa. Did Tim ride him yet?
*MR*, I very well remember the pictures of your house UNDER the huge fallen tree. Yikes! So many bees encounters. I had wasps bites twice in my life, I'd be worried to ride in wasp-infested trails.

*Rick*, glad you are having time with lovely Jessa. Good looking horses. Nice that your daughter might have a riding friend.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Ground bees! Typical yellow jackets.
Vicious little critters they are.
Surprised that many of you don't encounter them.
Every year around this time especially when dry they are angry.
Until several frosts have killed them off, so be it.

You know how horses just move and quiver their skin.
Well this is usually the sign of extreme agitation from bees.
We holler bees and run like the wind for a bit.
Slow down and wait for comments that usually include "Keep Going!"
Then we run some more.
A few bees always follow for a good bit.
Get stuck in your clothes, hair, under saddle pad etc...

Makes for exciting adventures in the saddle! 
Horse keeps bucking 2 miles after the bees.
Jump off start unhitching saddle to shake loose rest of trapped bees.
Lumpy horse, tighten up, keep on truckin.

At least I am far enough north, no fire ants in Maryland that I know of.


----------



## Eole

*Blue*: keep us posted on the vet's opinion on Lacey's wound. Hope it heals soon, you don't need any more stuff to worry about.

Last week, we redid the foundations on the barn that is connecting to the stable. We initially had put ciment posts, but they were sinking slowly in mud. One corner was over a foot lower.  We lifted the whole building and put huge metal beams across, on metal helical posts. It shouldn't move for a century. Home - Techno Metal Post : that's the company we used, we had the other barn on those posts as well.

So, new horse means... new tack. I went for colorful and tacky, coming from a "classic" background, it's a step! Koolio said something about horses and bling: YESS!!!! 

Finally tried and fitted the new bridle on Buttercup yesterday: SHE HATES IT!!! :icon_rolleyes: Shakes her head like crazy and tries to take it off. Very pretty though. It's synthetic biothane. she did the same but less intense with her leather (too tight) bridle. Any idea anyone? She is not ear-shy. She needs an intensive head-ear rub everytime I take the bridle off. I think her heavy mane is tickling her? I braided her today for a second try and it was better, but not perfect. Shaking happened after 15 minutes.

Also in heat: could she be over-sensitive with hormones? Never had such a sensitive horse....
Back to work tomorrow, will be with you in thoughts, you all take care...


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

Blue - I hope Lacy's leg gets better quickly. Keep an eye out for a puncture that may turn int an abscess. The wound isn't anywhere near a tendon sheath is it?

Roadyy - gravity boots... I have no words! LOL!

Sue - those trees are going to be great when they grow up!

Corgi - I love the pic of your pup.

MR - bees... That's a four letter word around here...

TJ - I agree with what Anita said about keeping your work hours flexible for now.

Ellen - so River is still for sale, but staying with you? Have you ridden him or did 'A' ride him? I hope it all works out. It sounds like Peaches is your girl.

Nicker- glad you had a good ride. I'll have to keep in mind not sitting so deep when Sam jigs. He hasn't done so in a while though as he's getting old :-(

Eole - I like the bling! Is that a green bridle?

Anita - purchasing electronics is so frustrating. Computers just don't seem to be made to last more than a couple of years. Even when you go to repair them, you seem to get "the motherboard is too old"

Phantom - I am sorry to hear your job isn't going well. I wish employers would invest more into respecting and keeping their employees happy.

To be continued...


----------



## Koolio

DH is back from his trip. He was late getting home because he encountered snow on the way back. Not good when you are on a bike. I think he's feeling a little bad about being gone so long because he actually went riding with me last night. Here are a couple pics from our ride.

Koolio sporting his new saddle and bridle.









Fall colours and do a better pic of the bling. (Kooli is trying to snatch some grass.)









DD had a job interview tonight for a position at a racing stable and they want her but she has also been contacted by a stable in Germany for a rider/groom position. (She put her profile on horse and hound.) It is a beautiful facility but looks too good to be true. We aren't sure yet how to check out the legitimacy of these things overseas but are looking into it. Scary but exciting too. If it is on the up and up, it would be a wonderful opportunity for her to ride and show in Germany.

We are also still trying to decide on getting another puppy. This week we are thinking yes, but are also waiting for confirmation from the breed as to as to whether one of her pups will be suitable. We should hear soon. In the meantime, Lucy is in obedience training every day. She is a ton of fun!
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Stan

Nickers yes I am behaving.
Battling along but all is good on the troubled front but progressing very well now.
I have been offered an opportunity to ride the south Island on the bike in Feb next. Trouble is its SWMBO ex husband who is leading the ride and she is not impressed that I would consider it. Seems our joke of me trying to give her back and he refusing all enticements was not the thing to do. I'm not sure if it was the request for him to take her back or the 100k he turned down as an incentive:icon_rolleyes:

Silence in the home again. I am getting very used to living in silence its a bit like being single again, but a month away on the Harley sounds great to me. The only tractor in amongst all of the BMWs. All police from over your way.

I don't think I have been an unfeeling male pig do you.

Well work to do MY dinner to cook SWMBO cooks her own. Its a great arrangement. Sausages mashed spuds, greens and gravy :cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ah, Stan, your situation sounds like the environment I grew up in. There were many stints between my DM and DF that were silent. I think the longest DF went silent was 3 months. I think that is why DM and I are so close....we only had each other.

If it were me....I'd go on the ride.:wink: But that is just me.

Koolio, I thought the jigging up the hill thing was eye opening. R is an old 'dude rancher'. Not sure if I told you guys this. He always talks about an 'old dude' he learned from....I'm learning tons. (teaching down the lines....cool stuff) The trail riding they do is so different than the arena work and small amount of trail riding I have done. I GREATLY appreaciate them taking me under their wing and teaching me. He has a knack for it. 

Eole, actauly I still have those same kiddos!  I am teaching I section of 5th (my former kids) and two sections of 4th grade. They are ALL completely different so HOW I teach and sometimes WHAT I teach is a whole different ball game. Keeps me on my toes. It is fun to have a new group of kiddos. It is also nice to work on doing better than in the past. I think I gave the former kids a bit too much rein....I am not doing that this time. :wink:

Sounds like I still missed a lot.....lightning, puppies, hard day at work.....ugh.

My time is up. Have a great day all!!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

Ellen, saw some pics of you up on Peaches. Your smiles says you are greatly enjoying yourself.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks Nickers. It is a great feeling to climb on a horse you feel safe with and enjoy the things in life that make your soul happy. I have always enjoyed how you and Jay enjoy your rides. Wow, now I am there too.

Really glad the cheerleaders have been disbanded so you can have a sane work place. I know that really makes being there much better.

Didn't mean to say anything off color in my post the other day. Would like to continue as a forum family. As I said before, I have really enjoyed watching you and Jay grow together and hope that Peaches and I can follow suit. 

Have a great day.

Ride Strong.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I used this stuff a couple of times and keep a bottle on hand just in case.

It did wonders on Trusty's cannon when he cut it under the rear of the horse trailer. It looked like someone chopped down it with a machete. Boo fell in a septic tank and cut his entire back half up and it healed him up nicely too.


http://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com/


----------



## SueC

*Eole*, I have an idea: It seems to me that many bridles have the flaw of being too tight over the backs of horses' ears. The browbands are too tight. This becomes an especial concern when you have horses with broad foreheads and short heads, like Buttercup and that type of working Arabian, and even my Sunsmart, who doesn't have a long nose. So they kind of need a full-size browband and a cob-size bridle. Even then, it doesn't always get sufficiently comfortable - recently at my tack shop I saw a nice new bridle design where the top of the bridle was actually angled back to sit further off the ears. That zone is a very delicate zone. Have you ever had an ache in your outer ear from having too long a phone conversation on an old-style landline phone? Or from lying funny on your pillow at night? It's really unpleasant and irritating. I imagine that's how horses can feel when the straps go too close to their ears...


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Koolio* Love your pics. Your new saddle and bridle look great. Wow, DH ran into snow. Well that far north I guess that is the norm about now.lol. Hope the interview leads to good things for yall. Yeah, I would be alittle on guard since it is an overseas owner, but I hope it turns into a good thing. Yeah, Peaches is my girl. A and I agreed to apply what I put in River towards purchase of Peaches. Was a fair deal. A just has a way with River and they have bonded so well. Hope A will keep River for his horse. I took a little time to pet River the other day. He is really turning out to be a good horse. Just needs the right rider.

*Natalie *Love the bridle. Buttercup looks very Vogue in it. Peaches shakes her head while I am riding if I leave her forelock loose to blow around. I think it tickles her ears. Noticed Buttercup had boots on. I would love to fit Peaches with the right style boots, but not sure which style would work best. Can you give me some tips on fitting and choosing boots? Buttercup looks like she has small feet similar to Peaches. I will need gators since I run into muddy situations. Re: staying out of Peaches mouth, I had the misconception about bits when I began to ride later in life. A huge revelation for me was that shanks are not necessary in most cases and can be a real problem in the wrong rider's hands. I am one of the guilty ones. I guess the ole sayin *Better late than **never *applies to riding techniques as well. Just hate I put horses mouths in the past thru so much because of ignorance on my part.

*MR* Hate them yellow jackets. Haven't been out enough to encounter any yet. Be very glad the fire ants are not happy in your region. That is a hassle of its very own. Had an invasion into my kitchen yesterday. Happened last year too. Time for the bug guy:icon_rolleyes:. And when they appear, they are everywhere. Their bites are very unpleasant. Like the ground bees, fireants have no respect for a person's person space.

*Blue* I hope Lacey's leg is better today. That sounds scary. Keep me updated.

*AA* Sorry to hear about your bad bout with computer repair. Very frustrating situation. Sounds like you found a solution. I guess computer repair businesses tend to use the leverage that the users can not be totally computer saavy enough to fix them. I guess that's how most monopolies start. I will remember Best Buy as a bad choice in the future. 

*Ladona* Great pics of you and Blue, and of you and your DH. As I said before, you are very photogenic:thumbsup: Hope the Diva is doing good. Can't leave her out. 
*
Rick* Glad you hooked up with the guy with 50 acres. His granddaughter will really appreciate having a riding buddy. Makes riding so much better. Hope it works out for many great visits.:thumbsup:
Getting late. Want stay in good with the critters. Must depart to feed. Have a great day.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Celeste

It is hard to address everybody's stuff.

Eole, about the electric blanket. We use one in the coldest months. We don't have central heat. We have a woodstove in the living room. It is not terribly unusual for our bedroom to be below 50 degrees, which to a Georgia girl is cold.

Stan, you are being bad. That's why we love you.

There were others I meant to comment on but I forgot which............


----------



## Blue

Hey everyone! Had a great ride this morning with DIL. Koolio, are you familiar with the Bell trail off of the Bruce Brockett trail outside of Sedona? Well a trail committee went in and really did a very nice job. Had a beautiful ride right up until my big paint lost a shoe. It's so rocky and he's so tender that it really made him sore. I ended up walking the last mile back to the trailer. Great. Now I get to be on my feet half the night. I'm to old for this.

Got home and had to hurry cuz I have to get to work, but got Lacey out to take care of her leg. Snapped another picture to send to the vet. He is out of town but his tech is in and she said it looked good. Yuck. Looks like hamburger to me. But I'm doing the water treatment twice a day and keeping it fly free and sprayed with the Vetericyn. It's just one of those that has to get ugly before it can start closing up. So frustrating.

Roadyy, I'm going to order some of that Underwoods and try it as well. What can it hurt right?
Thanks for sending me the link.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> Ellen, saw some pics of you up on Peaches. Your smiles says you are greatly enjoying yourself.
> 
> Didn't mean to say anything off color in my post the other day. Would like to continue as a forum family. As I said before, I have really enjoyed watching you and Jay grow together and hope that Peaches and I can follow suit.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Ride Strong.


 I appreciate that. I am really not as big of an ogre as I may sometimes appear. Actually quite the opposite....extremely sensitive and according to my DH sometimes fiery about certain things....but that is b/c I am a passionate person.

That being said, I wish you the best of luck with Peaches and wish you many of wonderful miles.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi all, so much happening on HF right now. Read everything and got caught up with my reading and liking, but too late to be making comments yet. Maybe tomorrow after I get the new computer set up. Then plan on asking my neighbor about retrieving files on old laptop. 

I actually like this Fire tablet, it is fast and easy to work. Have considered getting the larger size. Not sure I want to spend the money. Going to wait and see how Toshiba works out. 

Low census at work right now, so we have enough staff. Real pleasure. 

Have a good night all. 

I'll be dreaming of sinking barns (!), New saddles, New horses, New bridle s, smoking blankets, iron horses, rooms full of kiddos, out running bees, gravity boots, heavy reading, online applications, gaping wounds, puppies, and most of all RIding horses of every shape and size!

We are a busy bunch


----------



## SueC

Some photos of our beautiful Stirling Ranges, which we visited for another climb on Sunday:










Brett before our first Mt Trio ascent since owner building, demonstrating how small the incipient climb really is. We're working on getting our mountain fitness back (we climbed every weekend and did little prep trails several times a week before getting consumed by farm establishment and owner building) and Mt Trio is “only a little mountain” indeed, but the first section is steep. The ridge walk on top is a piece of cake.










This is a Lemon-Flowering Gum in its native habitat. Naturally it's confined to the immediate vicinity of the Stirlings, but we have planted a few around our farm as well, and the oldest ones are flowering spectacularly at age 4. Mallees (scraggly types of eucalypts) are making a nice screen for the mountain.










Brett having a drink at some quintessentially Australian-coloured cliffs near the top of the ascent into the ridge walk. (The drink is diluted cranberry juice, which we're both crazy about.)










Mt Trio is famous for this particular species of Darwinia, which occurs naturally nowhere else in the world. For those who don't know, the South Coast of WA is one of the world biodiversity hotspots. The difficult conditions have driven lots of different evolutionary strategies for survival.










What a Darwinia bush looks like when not taking close-ups!










Mt Trio has crumbling cliffs near the top, and broken sections the size of trucks litter the slope below it. Mallees lining the walk track contrast with heath-like vegetation.










We loved the bicoloured bark of this particular type of mallee, contrasting silver and ochre against a backdrop of spectacular Dryandras whose serrated leaves are pale on one side and bright green on the other. This photo was taken at the start of the long ridge section of the walk.










Here I'm enjoying the lovely long ridge walk section of Mt Trio, which is just spectacular with its wonderful vegetation and breathtaking views.










Brett all smiles at the cairn, with the Lord of the Rings type scenery of the Western Stirlings stretching out behind him. Two spots of particular personal significance are in view here: At the very left, you can just see the central spire of Mt Toolbrunup where Brett proposed to me eight years ago. If you follow the slope down that mountain, there is a jagged mountain in the distance behind that, connected by a long ridge to a twin-peaked mountain. This is where we've had lots of fun doing the off-the-beaten-track Mt Magog (tall and twin peaked) to Mt Talyuberlup (jagged) ridge walk on past birthdays. Either mountain can be scaled separately, but people who take leave of their senses can attempt to combine both walks by crossing the ridge. It's a beautiful walk, but takes 7-8 hours from start to finish if you don't get lost amongst the thick vegetation and cliffs.










Fabulous views to the east from the top of Mt Trio take in Ellen Peak (tall mountain on the left), Bluff Knoll (the one that looks like a Dali-esque face in profile with a nose sticking up), and Yungermere Peak (right).

I hope some of you enjoy seeing off-the-beaten-track Australian scenery! :smile:

PS: These photos are all clickable at least twice to get larger versions!


----------



## Roadyy

Very Beautiful scenery you get to enjoy. Glad you are getting back into hiking it as you used to. Maybe he will propose to you for an anniversary on one of the walk abouts.


----------



## Roadyy

I have found a plateau in my weight loss. Can't seem to get away from the 200# mark. It now varies between 198 and 202 so I am vamping up my workouts adding more reps to my ab workouts before working the other areas. I know I've lost the weight and people keep saying to stop weighing myself and go by the smaller clothes, but I want to get down to 190. I think when I added weight to my ab workouts it is turning the fat to muscle and that is why the weight isn't showing on the scale. I think I will reduce the weight and add to the repetitions.


----------



## Blue

Anita, I know exactly what you mean! By the time I get everyone's news, there's very little time left to respond. I need to practice "skimming" more, but I like reading all the commentary!

Got my new glasses yesterday. This time went with bifocals. I've tried the progressives and just struggled so much to adapt to them I gave up. I love my multifocal contacts but need to let my eyes rest more often and got tired of having to switch glasses all the time, so we're going to give bifocals a try.

Better go feed a little early as I finally got our shoer out this morning early.

Good day all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sitting at doctors office this am with DD. Just a well check but forgot about it so didn't have time to reschedule. 

Roadyy, if u want to get off that plateau, eat a couple of donuts. Will trick your body into thinking you are actually going to let it return to a life of gluttony. This is not medically approved, this is desperate dieting strategy. Don't do it more than once a month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio, the saddle is absolutely beautiful! New tack looks fabulous on him, y'all look wonderful. Good u were able to spend some time with DH riding together. Sometimes we need just some simple pleasures. 

Eole, I love that bridle, so pretty. The fit I do wonder about. Is it adjustable? The browband looks too low, and the bit keepers too high near her eyes. I understand about she being so sensitive to everything! I had a horse like that too, and he made his discomfort quite clear to me!!

I am no expert by any means, but I have a simple headstall like the one Phantom posted in her picture. It can be used with a bit or a hack, and snaps to the halter. Chivas has a short, wide head like Buttercup, and it works well for him. Mine is a Zilco brand. I do have a pink headstall with reins and a chinstrap if you are interested. I bought it for my little mare but that DD moved out and quit riding so it is not being used. When I slim down will start riding that little mare, hopefully next year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ps the sinking barn is shocking. Omg that would be horrible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue, your pictures are beyond fabulous. What a unique and fascinating world you live in. Your words really make the place come alive. Almost makes me consider trying to hike it...but really would be spectacular from the back of a horse! 

Your place is on my bucket list
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, sounds like your area is alive with trails. Is there a campground near you or something that folks come trailer out to the area? 

Sounds like you made a good deal trading in your horse for Peaches. Hope you continue to have some great riding. Looking forward to more ear pictures!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen I can pm you the name of the farrier I used for boots. He might come to your area or know someone. I really like these back country trail boots. They can fit a little looser than other styles which makes them a lot easier to get on at least for me. As Dreamers feet grow out, I can still get them on and he even canters in them without any problems. Love them!!

He is doing so much better with them on it is amazing. I bought some anti fungal powder on Greentree suggestion, and it is working fabulously to keep the boot oder away. Can't remember which brand, will post it later. 

Gotta go now, hope to have laptop up and running today! Att scheduled sometime after 1300.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Had spent about 30 or 40 mins. composing my post. Trixie, one of my cats, stepped on the surge protector toggle switch and cut me off. Lost everything. Oh well, she a good kitty and did not mean to.

*AA* Was saying that the 3 trail systems are accessible from the forest road right down from me. Trails are being cared for better than I have ever seen before. Don't know if it is BCHA or forest service. Whoever, I really appreciate! Owl Creek trail head has a primitive campground with water and a concrete block outhouse. Pine Torch only has parking and trail access. I have water and electricity, but no dump station yet. Would like to add dump station, update my little house next door to rent and add a structure that would accommodate 2 to 4 horses for guests. If anyone can put up with me, they are welcome to use my place to explore the trails here.

Would love your farrier's number. Many farriers aren't very accommodating when you mention boots and others are down right hostile when you mention natural hoof care. Don't understand that. Just another niche of customers to tap into in my opinion. Glad you got your boot odor fixed. I might get the product name from you to eliminate that sour smell from my rubber boots:wink:

*Sue* The countryside pics are beautiful. Like having a guided tour of Australia. Really nice tour guides too. Love the cactus flower and the red flower. Thanks.

*Rick* Hope you break thru you plateau. AA's donut trick sounds good. I will keep that in mind when I try my hand at the gym.

*Blue* Hope Lacey's leg is on the mend. Keep us posted. 

Housework is calling. Working on washing cloths and towels now. Hope I can be productive today. Critters were fed earlier.

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

I too like Anita's doughnut idea! Problem is I have zero self control and would eat them 'til I was sick. 

I will cautiously say that Lacey's leg looks better this morning. Maybe we've finally turned the corner. I ordered the Underwoods and they shipped it out already! Nice service. Maybe won't get it until next Tuesday, but I will still be treating her leg by then so will have a chance to see how it works.

I usually just use baking soda mixed with cornstarch for rubber boot odors. I've had very little experience with boots on the horses though so don't know if that mixture is strong enough for that.

After my experience with losing a shoe on the trail and walking back I think I will order a boot to carry in my saddle bags. Anita, what was the name of the ones that you liked?


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> I too like Anita's doughnut idea! Problem is I have zero self control and would eat them 'til I was sick.


Blue

One donut place that has the red light in the window comes to mind. Use to work right down the road from it and in p.m. when going home would go into the zero control mode and stop by when hot donuts lite was on. And yes, I could empty that box of donuts in no time:clap::happydance:


----------



## Roadyy

Blue did you read the directions on how to use it? I was taken back from it as it is the exact opposite of what I was taught. I reluctantly followed the directions and started seeing the results within 2 days.


----------



## Roadyy

AA, would DQ Banana Split Blizzard in the small variety be equivalent to your donuts? I had one last night after feeding the horses. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, I don't know. The banana part sounds a bit healthy. Did you have a big old BM this am? That's your sign the body is turning loose some spare storage. Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen sounds like you have great ideas for a nice equine campground. Small enough to be friendly and might earn you some $$ too!

Will pm you farrier number once internet is fixed. Att worker is currently working on the outside wiring
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue great news on Lacey's leg!!!! 

Ps donut trick only works if you have been eating really healthy and cutting out simple sugars.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

I have a good BM every day. I know the guys here at work do not appreciate the healthy aroma acclimated with the exhaust caused by the abundance of healthy intake.


----------



## Celeste

:rofl:Too much information..........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone!! I am writing to you on my new Toshiba at home!

I have internet again and ALL NEW WIRING :loveshower:

will check in later, gotta get everything set up


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> Blue did you read the directions on how to use it? I was taken back from it as it is the exact opposite of what I was taught. I reluctantly followed the directions and started seeing the results within 2 days.


*Roadyy*, as it was very late and I was in a hurry I only scanned, but I did catch a little blurry line about not cleaning the wound? I wasn't sure I was correct so figured I could read the bottle when it comes. If that is what I actually read I would be willing to TRY it but watch for the first sign of trouble. It's my guess that, as you probably know, this time of year the flies are more of a threat than anything else. I'm actually very anxious to get it. I truly like the Vetericyn, but of course being a Mom I'm always on the lookout for a Miracle Spray that will HEAL ANYTHING while not creating any extra work for me.


----------



## tjtalon

Checking in...dairy queen treat, donuts, voluminous BMs, new laptop & Lacey's leg just might be getting better. 

I can't top that info.

I did buy a pizza today, whether will result in massive farting/etc will yet be known.

Have spent a great deal of time filling out paperwork today, more to be done, will finish tomorrow, for a caregiving job (non-medical) that I need to take right now (will keep looking, this is low pay, even 'tho I will like it). Have an orientation this coming Tuesday. Hey...it's a job, & beats Wally Mart (by pay, no, but by other...gads....good thing I had to sell my gun...). Besides...might be a step in some other direction, who knows.

I miss horses.


----------



## Celeste

Hey, so you got the job, Terry? That is awesome. And if you don't like it or it doesn't pay well, remember, it is always easier to get a job when you have a job. I'm proud of you!


----------



## Blue

*tj*, yay!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Hey, so you got the job, Terry? That is awesome. And if you don't like it or it doesn't pay well, remember, it is always easier to get a job when you have a job. I'm proud of you!


Thank you Celeste. Your resume help has been invaluable. I'm tryin'....:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congratulations TJ!!! Best of luck to you on your new position. :clap:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have to say, Toshiba is pretty cool, especially the light-up keyboard, but Windows 10 is a bit strange. Not sure if I like it yet, but still in learning mode, for sure. Going to be in that mode for a while. 

Picking up 20 bales of hay tomorrow from a friend, then plan on hunting down some more. 

Going to try posting a picture, hopefully no-one will have to stand sideways to see it. 

Tulip Poplar:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Sue, your pictures are beyond fabulous. What a unique and fascinating world you live in. Your words really make the place come alive. Almost makes me consider trying to hike it...but really would be spectacular from the back of a horse!
> 
> Your place is on my bucket list
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, aren't you lucky we have a guest room! 

Something about horses and the Australian environment: We have mostly very fragile soils here and there were no hard hoofed animals naturally in Australia, everything already here had padded feet. So, you have to be really careful where you ride your horses. Generally, this means sticking to firebreaks and vehicle tracks. And, we can't have horses in our National Parks as they would cause significant damage both by shredding trails not made for hard hooves, and by spreading weed seeds in their manure and Phythopthora in their hooves.

All the Stirlings climbs would not be good horse trails anyway as they involve large amounts of scree (fine scree to boulder-sized scree in fields where hikers have to go on all fours for long periods of time), drastic gradients which are unsuitable for horses (especially downhill), and cliffs and spires at the ends which need to be monkeyed up.

Plenty of nice riding places all the same!  But not as resilient a place as America, environmentally and ecologically!

How nice that you have a decent computer again! And I can't believe you're looking at another saddle! ;-)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Can't believe it's Friday already! These 4 day weeks usually drag....now it's me who is dragging.....the 'busy' part is starting. 

Congrats TJ! 

Congrats Roaddy on the weightloss. I agree, stop worrying about the pounds lost, and buy newer clothes. I get so discouraged jumping on the scale, yet my clothes are fitting or loose.....it's gotta be the muscle. Carrying water buckets builds a lot of muscle. Celebrate your accomplishment!!

When I got to the barn last night, DM comes walking out, and by her pace, I knew something was up.

HEre when she went out to feed in the morning, both horses were 'drowling' and placing their mouths in the water buckets like their mouths were on fire.

We had issues with Jay and clover mouth earlier in the summer, but she was it was twice as bad and Rainn was also affected, so she called the vet.

Since we are now considered in a drought funky things are happening to pastures. It just so happened I had decided to allow the horses access to pasture #2 the night prior.....hardly any grass on either field so why not? Couldn't be any more clover, right? Well....there's something on pasture 2 that causes havoc! Vet said to keep an eye out for colic.

By noon,they were fine I guess. So....now they have to stay off that pasture.

Then.....Jay didn't seem right.....and I really didn't think his droopiness was from the 'clover mouth' so I started investigating and found his front fetlock was swollen hard. If you looked only from the front view, you wouldn't have seen it, but I poke and prod.....there it was. :wink:

Buted and icy hotted his leg. Have no idea what he did.  Hopefully it will be back to normal this morning.

Happy Friday all! 
RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

*Blue* that is correct, you do not clean, cold rinse or do anything but apply the spray and shake a fine coat of baking powder over it to let it cake up. Do this at least twice a day right over that what was put on before.


Just to give you an idea of the healing quality of this product here are some gross healing pics of two of my boys I used it on. 


This is Boo after he fell in the old septic tank and after healing.
View attachment 694233



























These are Trusty after he caught the bottom of the horse trailer and after healing.
















Right Rear Leg


----------



## SueC

Excuse me, Roadyy, I was just enjoying blueberries and strawberries in yoghurt with a bit of our honey in it, and then I saw your post! :shock: :rofl:

...they really healed well, didn't they? My father had a mare who tore a mass of muscle out of her inner thigh in a floating accident. Looked horrific, and took a long time to heal, and lots of TLC, but these days you can hardly see the scar.


----------



## SueC

Oh and *NM71* and *Ellen*, I think it was so nice how you guys made up after that little misunderstanding. Like in a marriage, never falling out or being grumpy or having misunderstandings is unrealistic, and what counts the most is that people make it up again - it's not so much in the preventing falling, but the getting up again - or, if you like, it's about getting back on the horse! 
:falloff: :charge: :apple:
_Before........Next....Conclusion_


My love to you both!

:loveshower:

PS: Speaking of getting back on a horse, Ellen seems to be firmly back on an actual (no metaphor) horse! Yay!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sue, with a horse like Chivas, I am ALWAYS looking at a different saddle! I still have a dream that I will discover one that fits both of us...

Did you say some areas require crawling up the mountain? Like on hands and knees? Yikes! 

Roadyy, those pictures are shocking; so glad they healed well and hope those are the last ones you ever get! What was this stuff called you used? Missed that part...


----------



## SueC

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Blue*   
_I too like Anita's doughnut idea! Problem is I have zero self control and would eat them 'til I was sick. _




ellen hays said:


> Blue
> 
> One donut place that has the red light in the window comes to mind. Use to work right down the road from it and in p.m. when going home would go into the zero control mode and stop by when hot donuts lite was on. And yes, I could empty that box of donuts in no time:clap::happydance:



I think donuts somehow do not register on the "I've had intake" meter. :rofl: I basically avoid them for that reason - except home-made jam donuts with real jam made from real fruit, which actually do register somewhat on the "I've had intake" meter! 

Those standard donuts - when I was 23 and in my first professional job I got a bit peckish at morning teatime and had uncharacteristically packed nothing for morning tea. I popped over to the bakery, bought a pack containing a dozen donuts - actually a baker's dozen, with the one extra - and then I got back to the office, sat back down to work on my report, ate a donut, then ate another donut, then ate another donut...

By lunchtime I was surprised to find I had eaten all the donuts in the box. Soon after that, I began to feel quite unwell. :shock: I was queasy for the rest of the day and only felt up to steamed vegetables for dinner, when my body was demanding nutrients as opposed to calories.... :lol:

Another weakness I have is toasted sandwiches - you know the scallopped types, where each sandwich ends up cut in two? You know, make two sandwiches filled with ham and as much cheese as you can possibly fit in, wait for them to pop out, eat with tomato sauce, repeat? I was cycling everywhere when I did that, as a university student, but I ended up getting rid of the toasted sandwich maker when I thought about the fact that MacDonalds was actually healthy by comparison! I mean, at least it has limp lettuce and plastic tomatoes and it's not filled to the brim with cheese!

Mostly I am lucky because my body mostly craves healthy food and mostly feels disgusted by unhealthy things. But the exceptions, I have identified and learnt to avoid! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Sue, with a horse like Chivas, I am ALWAYS looking at a different saddle! I still have a dream that I will discover one that fits both of us...


Good luck. You may have to do the Lady Godiva thing! ;-)




> Did you say some areas require crawling up the mountain? Like on hands and knees? Yikes!


Oh yeah, especially Mt Toolbrunup! That's got a 30-minute section where we all have to pretend to be spiders. And that's way before you get into the top spire! That's our toughest climb here in southern Western Australia. And it's spine-tingling - a few places where you aren't far from ridiculously sheer drops that go a long way down. It's safe really, I mean, to get hurt you'd have to jump two metres into the wrong direction, but being in that kind of landscape is goosebump-inducing.

Perhaps all that "hands and knees" stuff is what gave Brett the practice to then propose to me on the mountaintop! ;-) I said to him afterwards, "You know, when we went to Tassie I half expected you'd propose on Cradle Mountain!"

...iconic location, I'll just smuggle in a few photos:

































































...but Brett said, "No, I wouldn't have proposed so far abroad as I want us to be able to go back there regularly!"

So Toolbrunup it was. At the top it looks like this:










But to give you a better idea, I've gone to an image search and here are some nice photos that I think represent Toolbrunup well:









...a little scree in the mid-section...









...the view of Mt Hassell (which we did three weeks before Trio, I posted both, separately) from Toolbrunup









...more views off Toolbrunup










...and as viewed from the plain

It's no wonder that, after first coming here at age 22 for my first professional job, I came back again and again and finally settled here. It was here or Tasmania, we both agreed...

PS: If anyone here enjoys Australian landscape photos, we have some of our best ones here):

Landscape Photography and Gallery | Brett and Sue Coulstock


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Wow, this coffee taste wonderful. Going for another cup. Watching Trixie today. If she gets close to my surge protector will have to shoo her away.:loveshower:

*AA* The farrier you mentioned, does he carry different boots around to try on each horse? I am interested to see which type of boot suits Peaches best. She is still young and has very nicely formed frogs. I had really rather leave her unshod. We have gravel on the first part of the forest road because the inclimate weather last year. Had no idea how the slow melt of snow could destroy a road bed. Hate it when she hits one of those pieces of gravel just right. The gravel doesn't go far down the road, but is enough to cause horses to 'ouch' here and there. If you think of it, please give me the farrier's name and no.:thumbsup: Glad you got your computer up and running. Hope the merchant will give you good service. I would be lost without my computer. 
*
Rick* Wonderful that your gastrointestinal system is functioning well. If I notice any turbulent air from the southern direction, will seek shelter. Wow, the explosive results of banana splits:eek_color: Thanks for putting us on alert. Also, thanks for the suggestion on the topical powder for equine injuries. Those you showed sure looked serious. Glad the horses shown are doing ok.

*Celeste* Yup 'Too much information' came to mind while reading certain posts this a.m. LOL. One of our buzz phrases at work was TMI. Primarily used during those times when the conversation drifted into graphic areas:wink:

*TJ * Glad you are having success in the job market. I know you will find what you are looking for. Hang in there.

*Nickers* We had a dry spell here a couple of years ago. All vegetation just shriveled up and got crunchy underfoot. One plant remained green. I think it was called famer's mint or something like that. Don't know the scientific name, but it is toxic and vets were called out for cattle and horses. With nothing else around to eat, the animals ate it as a last resort. I hope your horses are ok.

*Sue* It is a good feeling to put disagreements to rest. Love to overcome human pride and choose peace. Not easy in the beginning, but very rewarding in the end. Re: the horse thing, yes I am really enjoying Peaches. I hope she never changes. I was thinking of her while trying to fall asleep last night. She has such a wonderful temperament and is so unassuming. Instead of being fearful, she has a very inquisitive nature. I truly love her.

The pics are gorgeous!!!!! You two have a wonderful life. I know you treasure your relationship. You are a lovely couple.

It's getting late and critters are a waitin'. I know I missed a lot, but foregive.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. 

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> . Watching Trixie today. If she gets close to my surge protector will have to shoo her away.:


I put little, low plastic crate boxes over my surge protectors, after discovering that Timothy likes to lay on top of them, for some unk reason.:shock:


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> I put little, low plastic crate boxes over my surge protectors, after discovering that Timothy likes to lay on top of them, for some unk reason.:shock:


Thanx TJ:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, those are pretty dramatic pictures. I've got the pics of her leg on my phone and will have to remember how to email them to myself so I can post some. But they looked a lot like Trusty's. She actually seems ridable right now, but I would worry about damage from rocks or brush.

Anita, what a shame to lose so much of that beautiful tree. Can any of it be saved?

Nicker, How is Jay this morning? There are so many things that could have caused this. Had a very similar thing happen to a gelding years ago. He had gotten a broken off piece of barrel cactus thorn stuck. Very poisonous. Took days of making a pack of something from the health food store. Can't remember the name of it right now. It was in powder form and then turned to a horrible disgusting black slime when wetted. Pack it on and wrap. Change daily. It really worked. Hope he's better this morning.

Here's just a couple pics from my ride the other day on Bell Trail. Somehow a camera just doesn't capture it all.


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up...

Lovely pictures, SueC!

Gosh, Nicker, hope the horses will be okay. That must be some weird weed out there. Hope Jay's fetlock is nothing serious, maybe he just bumped it or something.

Rick, I remember those pictures when I was first checking out this forum; thought "Holy c**p" then thought I could likely learn a lot from the thread. And, I have.

I woke up feeling quite sick this morning, think the past month has caught up with me. I'm sure I'll be fine in a day or so, but, yuck... The planned grocery store excursion will be waiting for tomorrow, 'tho.

Ellen, I've seen those little crate things in Target & Walmart in the household container sections & also in the back-to-school aisles Come in nice pastels, too!)

Happy Friday, everyone, hope all goes well for everyone this weekend; no mishaps, animal or human injuries, no broken vehicles, just peaceful & productive.

Later...


----------



## SueC

*TJ*, congrats, enjoy, and if you get that writing gig you might be able to keep a job you enjoy even if the pay is like fast food pay!


----------



## SueC

*Blue*, where you live looks very like South Australia, just across the Nullarbor from us!


----------



## Roadyy

*AA* its called Underwood's Horse Medicine. You can find it on Ebay and some online animal supply stores. I bought mine from online site that is much closer than the maker so I could get it quicker.

http://www.underwoodhorsemedicine.com/



*Blue* I hope it gets there quickly and you can get started with it. Trusty is completely healed and riding just fine. He had been on several 15+ mile trail rides and wife uses him in posse. Which we have training tomorrow evening.


*Sue* I am always in awe at your environment and look forward to seeing your posts with the pics in them. I remember you posting the pics of you riding as a young girl and those long legs I commented on. lol

We are rail launching a tug boat today and will shut the yard down for 15 minutes to do so before going back to work. I'll get video of it to share afterwards even as boring as a rail launching is. lol


I'm meeting the lady who is going to use Rowdy in the posse this evening to get another ride in before the training tomorrow. Hope to have pics to share of that.

Also was informed the multi day trail ride from my town up to the next big town for the rodeo is coming up in two weeks. I am going to try and get in on it. The rodeo starts on Thursday so this trail ride starts the Sunday prior. They ride about 10 miles a day then about 15 on the last day to get to the rodeo site with camp sites already set up along the way. I have missed it the last 2 years and hoping not to miss it this year.


----------



## Blue

*Sue*, the pics of yours that do come through on my computer have reminded me of the exact same thing. In a very compact area we can go from so arid that there's nothing more than the occasional lizard, to so lush and green it's incredible.

Forgot to mention that this particular trail started eons ago to be used for the cattle drives. It is still in use for a cattle drive yearly today. The first time I rode it about 12 years ago I vowed never to go back. There were so many ledges I actually closed my eyes for parts of the trail! One that had such a sharp turn the horses had to actually step over the chasm. ((shudder)). DIL talked me into checking into it again and glad we did. 

The trail committee here spent years laying in new sections that are much safer and really comfortable. There is supposed to be a 6 mile loop but we had to go to work that day and didn't get to do the entire thing. Maybe next week.

*Roadyy*, that ride from town to town sounds wonderful! 10 miles in a day is a cake walk. I did a multi day ride one time from one town to another that we had to traverse the Bradshaw mountains. 22 miles per day to each camp and then 27 the third day. We all had our campers and motorhomes parked at the end so we could get cleaned and gussied up to ride in the parade the next morning. Never had so much fun in my life! You're going to love it.


----------



## SueC

Are there leeches in your rivers, Blue? ...there were in the Harvey River in Lake Clifton, where I grew up. You had to swim faster than the leeches and whip your limbs around a lot! Horrid things! And there were so many of them! :-b


----------



## Blue

SueC said:


> Are there leeches in your rivers, Blue? ...there were in the Harvey River in Lake Clifton, where I grew up. You had to swim faster than the leeches and whip your limbs around a lot! Horrid things! And there were so many of them! :-b


Yuck! No leeches here that I've heard about. We do have water moccasins though.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Going to try posting a picture, hopefully no-one will have to stand sideways to see it.
> 
> Tulip Poplar:


 We have a pecan tree that got struck like that. We pulled the loose limb away and left the tree alone. It actually lived.


----------



## Roadyy

The complete ride is almost 40 miles from start to finish. They get up each morning to move the truck and trailers to the next camp site then hitch back to the horses to ride out. The last day is the longest at about 15 or so miles, as it is told, to the rodeo site where they have a huge field always reserved next to the rodeo. They will go the Saturday before the ride and rope out the camp sites there.

Just got off the phone getting more details so getting excited. Wife can't go for shortage of bus drivers and DD can't go because of virtual school quota for each week and she said she didn't think she could ride that much with as little riding as she has done lately. hmmm Need to find a riding partner. I'll see if any of the guys here at work are interested.

I agree the 10 miles a day is gravy. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Blue

What fun Roadyy! Sorry your girls can't make it, but good for DD for recognizing that a ride like that takes some working up to.


----------



## Celeste

I wish I could go with you!! I think that my boss would fire me though............


----------



## Roadyy

I would enjoy the campfire conversations with you,I'm sure. You can always just ride a day or 2 with one or two nights of camping then head home. There are several that only do the first day or two then pull out for home.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> We have a pecan tree that got struck like that. We pulled the loose limb away and left the tree alone. It actually lived.


It is already cut down to the ground on Tuesday. By that time the leaves were already dying. Too close to the house to risk it, and just putting off the inevitable so down it went. I do miss it though, but won't replant such a huge tree so close to the house. I am going to get thicker drapes though now everyone can see right inside so easy! 

someone please talk me out of buying another saddle. I think I have a tack addiction...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I wish I could go with you!! I think that my boss would fire me though............


Ditto.


----------



## Roadyy

I have one I'll se..oh wait,,I'm still paying you for it. In fact there will be a payment coming out next week.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: That looks like a lovely trail! Your DIL's horse is a cutie too. 

How are the bifocals working out? I'm still using readers, but that is only because I haven't found time to go get my eyes checked, lol. 

Sue: your DH sounds like a very thoughtful man and you two are such a lovely couple! Such a blessing.

Celeste: lets sneak off and join Roadyy, sounds like he will have two extra horses :wink:

Nicker: hope Jay is feeling much better today & maybe you can ride this weekend. 

If the rain holds off I should be able to get a ride in tonight. have to go to bank and grocery store first, and drop off some food to my middle DD. She is out of food again and no job so depending on BF for everything. :icon_rolleyes:

TJ: excellent idea about the crate over the surge protectors. Lily loves to get behind my desk and rearrange everything. Have had to plug back in many wires especially to the TV. She loves to unplug the cable line and step on the surge protector. Little spoiled rotten dog takes over everywhere! 

Dreamer's boots are back stinky after the rains. Dang.


----------



## Blue

Bifocals will be an adjustment for sure.

I am sitting here at my kitchen table surrounded by a flurry of paperwork from Social Security. Apparently I have (without my knowledge or permission) been removed as the representative for my son. I can't even find out how or why because nobody can talk to me about it because I'm no longer his rep. I'm so angry and frustrated right now I'm shaking and sick to my stomach. It's friday and I can't get to the SS office until Monday. 

I'm going to go rake stalls and take care of Lacey's leg. That is way better than dealing with all of this bs.

Sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## Roadyy

*Blue* Hope you get that corrected and soon.

*AA* come on down and you know there is always a horse here for you to ride. I know Rowdy has your eye anyways. haha

I have the launch video loading to YT now and hope it is done in time to share before quitting time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Bifocals will be an adjustment for sure.
> 
> I am sitting here at my kitchen table surrounded by a flurry of paperwork from Social Security. Apparently I have (without my knowledge or permission) been removed as the representative for my son. I can't even find out how or why because nobody can talk to me about it because I'm no longer his rep. I'm so angry and frustrated right now I'm shaking and sick to my stomach. It's friday and I can't get to the SS office until Monday.
> 
> I'm going to go rake stalls and take care of Lacey's leg. That is way better than dealing with all of this bs.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer.


Oh no! I am so sorry about that. There must be an answer somewhere, but would start with an attorney. Surely you can still call him right? He is still your child, so maybe he will know something. :hug:


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the video for you to enjoy now that we are back to work until 3:30 when they will provide beer, soda and boiled nuts.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok folks I'll see ya'll Monday morning. I have a riding this evening then helping rewire a Jeep in the morning then Posse training tomorrow evening. Church Sunday morning and hopefully another ride Sunday evening. Hope ya'll have a superb weekend and all make it to Monday safe and sound.


buhbi


----------



## Happy Place

Wow do I have lots of pages to catch up on 103 to 109! Short post for now. Got the loan approved so now I am truck shopping.

Had a lesson last night. It felt so good and normal! I'm not even sore today. Lots more cantering, adjusting and refining. Feels great! More later!


----------



## greentree

Blue...I know how frustrating the circular gov't system can be!! How did this happen? We can't tell you. Someone has to know. Uh huh, but we can't tell YOU. But I am his mother. Do you have proof? I am sorry, your application expired 10 minutes ago. You can reapply online. So you reapply, and then they tell you that you are at the wrong OFFICE! 

After a LOT of that rigamarole, when we changed reps and had to do the same thing at the BANK.....for 18 months I got a printed statement because they left a NICKEL in the account. No matter what, I could not get them to do something with it! Why? I am no longer the rep. No wonder the Veterans cannot get health care. 

Roadyy, have a good weekend! Love the sailing video!

It may rain here most of the weekend, but we need it. I am going to drive the horses on the road if the weather is not bad. We go dance at a small county fair tomorrow night.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> It is already cut down to the ground on Tuesday. By that time the leaves were already dying. Too close to the house to risk it, and just putting off the inevitable so down it went. I do miss it though, but won't replant such a huge tree so close to the house. I am going to get thicker drapes though now everyone can see right inside so easy!
> 
> someone please talk me out of buying another saddle. I think I have a tack addiction...


 But if you buy a new saddle, we will all get to be excited about it.........

About trees. My favorite tree for sitting close to a house is an old fashioned Southern Magnolia. Not those little small ones, but the giant ones. We have an old one beside the house. It provides a lot of shade and privacy. If they break, they have so many limbs that are padded with tons of leaves that they just kind of slide down without breaking your house. We planted another one on the other side of the house and it is coming along real well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Here is the video for you to enjoy now that we are back to work until 3:30 when they will provide beer, soda and boiled nuts.
> 
> http://youtu.be/CsPzV3s7znc


I loved that launch!! What a cute little thing :loveshower:

You must work at the coolest place ever! Fridays are for launches and beer :biggrin:

btw, Windows 10 would not allow me to watch that video on this site; I had to open it in YouTube. Bother.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Rain in my forecast, no camp or riding this weekend.
Another 3 weeks in a row, time for R&R this weekend.
Benefit of this is no bees!

Good Evening All:

Ate breakfast foods for dinner, how awesome!
Growing a little Corn and off to sleep.
It has been a trying week for me.

All who are riding enjoy!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening! Happy Friday!

Roaddy, that was really cool!

Well, no 'clover mouth' tonigt! Yea! Yes, I susptect that b/c of no grass....mostly dirt at this point, they were eating what was remaining. Whatever 'it' is....seems to only be in pasture 2. Weird.

Fetlock is still puffy, but not as hard, a bit squishy so the swelling is going down a bit. I cold compressed it tonight as well as another round of bute. DM tried to give the but this morning, but he has her number and she couldn't do it. LOL I also massaged some gel into it, which he clearly enjoyed! 

Turmoil.....I hate it. 

Good week, but looks like I will need to go in AGAIN tomorrow. I guess I could work at home...I have what I need, not sure what I will do. My biggest dilemma each year is my lesson plan format....meaning, how will I write them up? Seems rather simple, but it's not....and until I get the format and schedule (how do I teach what I need to teach in 90 minutes and squeeze it into 60) I can't move forwar. :x Grrrrr

AA, I think I saw way back that you asked me about Congress. It's a huge QH show that lasts the entire month of October. IT's in Columbus, OH. I had always wanted to show in it, but my QH wasn't registered. Now we go to SHOP and watch the Free Style Reining Competition. 

TJ, I wonder if you could dabble in writing and editing along with your new job??? Something to ponder.

Sue, beautiful photos. It is on my bucket list to come there. My friend and his wife there in Sydney. Someday perhaps....someday.....

AA, I am in your boat with the saddle. I really think I need a new one. I :loveshower: the one I have, but I really think it pinches Jay. I was brushing and massaging his back tonight, and when I push behind his shoulder blade, he turns like it hurts. :sad: That is where the tree of the saddle would lay. I suspect he has old injuries, but I don't want to exasperate what he already has. Saddle fitting is hard. I remember as a kid, we just stuck a saddle on and rode without thought.....things are different now.

BLUE, gosh I am so sorry things are going tough for your right now. The ride photos you shared a great tho! 

Donuts....I love them....but I can say I am not one who will eat something until I am sick....my DM on the other hand.........on a weekly basis! :dance-smiley05: I am glad I didn't inherit that gene. LOL

It's to rain all weekend....I can't believe I am saying it, but I hope it does....we so need the rain. I could use the time indoors too! If it is nice out....I'm OUT of here! LOL

OK, it's late, I should eat some dinner.

Talk soon.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## greentree

On my study....today, I drove the first rat in what is now a 4 or 5 rat study. He has acted sore footed for about a month...today, I drove him on gravel, and he did not try to get on the grass. We drove about 2 miles on asphalt, then I turned him out with Alaska and Abby, and he RAN around the pasture.

Second rat, Penny, has not been walking well since about April. She is older, and I blamed her hips. Vet saw her and kind of shrugged. We have discussed putting her down. Yesterday , she cantered in the pasture. Mary was not dragging her bringing her in this morning. Do I dare hope?

I need to keep Alaska on this feed until the filly is weaned, but after that, I think my horses are going wheat -free too. 

AA, I have often thought that we should all just buy a saddle, then ship them to each other in a rotational fashion. Hahaha!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> But if you buy a new saddle, we will all get to be excited about it.........
> 
> About trees. My favorite tree for sitting close to a house is an old fashioned Southern Magnolia. Not those little small ones, but the giant ones. We have an old one beside the house. It provides a lot of shade and privacy. If they break, they have so many limbs that are padded with tons of leaves that they just kind of slide down without breaking your house. We planted another one on the other side of the house and it is coming along real well.


I LOVE old fashioned Southern Magnolias!! I wanted to plant one for the dogs, but couldn't find any ready to plant. 

I won the bid on the saddle...anyone want to guess what it is???


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> AA, I think I saw way back that you asked me about Congress. It's a huge QH show that lasts the entire month of October. IT's in Columbus, OH. I had always wanted to show in it, but my QH wasn't registered. Now we go to SHOP and watch the Free Style Reining Competition.
> 
> 
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


That sounds wonderful, the whole month? I had plans to travel in October, might just find my way there


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> On my study....today, I drove the first rat in what is now a 4 or 5 rat study. He has acted sore footed for about a month...today, I drove him on gravel, and he did not try to get on the grass. We drove about 2 miles on asphalt, then I turned him out with Alaska and Abby, and he RAN around the pasture.
> 
> Second rat, Penny, has not been walking well since about April. She is older, and I blamed her hips. Vet saw her and kind of shrugged. We have discussed putting her down. Yesterday , she cantered in the pasture. Mary was not dragging her bringing her in this morning. Do I dare hope?
> 
> I need to keep Alaska on this feed until the filly is weaned, but after that, I think my horses are going wheat -free too.
> 
> AA, I have often thought that we should all just buy a saddle, then ship them to each other in a rotational fashion. Hahaha!


I will send off a saddle each week...do we deal to the left as in cards???

I plan to try to recreate your rat study, but the rats need to eat down two metal cans full of Safe Choice first because I had just filled them.


----------



## Eole

Don't have time to comment, but I am following your lives and it keeps me going in mine. Tired but surviving the long work stretch.

Only thing I have to ask:
AA WHAT DID YOU GET?????:dance-smiley05:
Please tell, I can't wait to know. Treeless? Endurance style? I'd say, Bob Marshall or Freeform? Am I close?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> Don't have time to comment, but I am following your lives and it keeps me going in mine. Tired but surviving the long work stretch.
> 
> Only thing I have to ask:
> AA WHAT DID YOU GET?????:dance-smiley05:
> Please tell, I can't wait to know. Treeless? Endurance style? I'd say, Bob Marshall or Freeform? Am I close?


You are very warm 

Didn't think anyone would get it right away but YES a FREEFORM WAVE!! 



I can't wait to try it out :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

going to try to post a picture, quality is poor I think, I copied from the ad


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all, just stopping by
Nicker, I'm glad Jay is better, it would have been very worrying.
AA, yay to the new saddle, here's hoping it fits well and you get lots of use out of it.
Blue, I really hope the situation with your son can be sorted out easily, and that your horse heals up well.
Ellen, I love reading how much you enjoy Peaches.
Roaddy, I find the launch videos interesting, it's not something I'd seen before 
Sue, lovely photos as usual.
I know I've forgotten stuff, sorry...

Still no riding here. Had a busy week at work with staff off sick, so I've had some long days to work. DD had her netball grand final last night (which they won!) and the first performance of the one act play that her theatre group is doing. I've had a few meetings this week at night, which along with the early starts at work has meant that today is the first time I've seen my two horses in daylight since last weekend! I had some cows in the "Jenny Craig" paddock eating it down this week, ready to put the two land whales in, but today is really cold with wind, rain and hail, and there is not much shelter in the little paddock, so they're not shut in yet. Have just started feeding them a new vitamin and mineral mix today, and put Rose on lecithin as a natural ulcer treatment/preventer. She has recently been very flinchy and reluctant to let you groom her, so she is getting extra magnesium as well. This is my last ditch effort to get her less reactive. Sort of a horsey health kick. She is a bit like GreenTree's one rat study. Hope it helps her.

Has anyone here heard of Eponaquest? A friend is organising a series of clinics next month and thought I'd find it interesting. I've said I'll go, but now I'm unsure what I've signed up for LOL!


----------



## Blue

Just got home from work. Had to work to closing….. again. Reading everyones posts. 

I googled that saddle and it really looks comfy. Hope it fits well.

Finally watched Roadyy's video. How cool is that?!

Nice to see other's dropping in even if its only quick.

Lacey's leg is actually better tonight. There's hope I'll ride her again!

I can't do any more for son's situation until next Tuesday so I need to just calm down. How anyone could talk to him for more than a few minutes and determine that he can handle his own affairs is beyond me. Only at the Social Security office right? 

Apparently, back in July he was angry and off his meds and decided he didn't like me anymore. (because it's unusual for a kid to not like his Mom anymore) So, he went to the SS office and told them he wanted his money. Some moron interviewed him and determined that he was ok. 

I will write my letter of appeal, his counselors, staff support and his doctor will all write letters backing me up. Which is confusing. The usual procedure for this type of thing is a letter from the individual's doctor stating that the person is stable enough to handle their own affairs. But no such thing happened. My son has a whole file full of papers and information that they (ss office) gave him that he can't even read. Among those was a letter to ME giving me 10 days to respond. This from back in July. They thought he would give it to me. He didn't even know what it was. These are the people responsible for making sure our seniors and veterans and widows and orphans get their benefits that we all pay in to. Oiye Ve! 

I'll get it straightened out and all will be right with the universe again. Sorry to be so … I don't even have a word for me right now. But I feel wound up tighter than tight. More wine? Lacey isn't ridable and Dutch is still sore footed. 

Really glad Jay is feeling better.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> *TJ*, congrats, enjoy, and if you get that writing gig you might be able to keep a job you enjoy even if the pay is like fast food pay!


Writing gig? I'm going to say that I wouldn't have the first clue where to start, but I'm afraid you'll tell me:rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Bifocals will be an adjustment for sure.
> 
> I am sitting here at my kitchen table surrounded by a flurry of paperwork from Social Security. Apparently I have (without my knowledge or permission) been removed as the representative for my son. I can't even find out how or why because nobody can talk to me about it because I'm no longer his rep. I'm so angry and frustrated right now I'm shaking and sick to my stomach. It's friday and I can't get to the SS office until Monday.
> 
> I'm going to go rake stalls and take care of Lacey's leg. That is way better than dealing with all of this bs.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer.


You've had just quite enough lately, Blue. Beaucracy...not enough bad words (I don't even mind I misspelled that). Pile of horse muck or pile of SS paperwork; I know what pile I'd prefer.

Hope that mess straightens out well for you, and soon.


----------



## Blue

TJ, I've considered taking a creative writing course. I have a story in my head and not sure how to get it out.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, I wonder if you could dabble in writing and editing along with your new job??? Something to ponder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gallop:


I replied to SueC's comment before I saw this. Uh oh. Now I AM going to be advised how to check that out. Uh oh. Remember my computer illiteracy, lol!

Glad the horses are better!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, I've considered taking a creative writing course. I have a story in my head and not sure how to get it out.


Way back in the old days, when you could send out paper manuscripts, I sent out short stories, poems...I threw away the pile of rejection letters! In my 2nd year at the old job I interviewed a few WWII vets, thinking to work the interviews into some sort of little book. Well...life happened & all the material is still sitting in a file cabinet. Not sure if anyone is still interested in WWII vets anymore.

I never took a creative writing course, have an aversion to being told how to do something that comes a bit naturally to me, I guess. One time in the old days I took a drawing class, thinking to improve on a natural bent. One first task was to draw a human figure. I started sketching out head/shoulders/etc w/light outlines for body to get that started. Teacher came along & said "No no!" & told me the only way to draw a body was to start w/a stick figure cartoon-thing & draw it from there, to establish perspective I thought that was stupid, since I could already see in my head the body I was drawing...if that makes sense.

My creativity is in a drawer somewhere.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue this whole SS mess is a royal pain, you did not need that at all. I hope you can get it all straightened out without too much confusion. I hope his benefits don't get cancelled or anything like that. would have thought SS would have to check into competency before changing things! 

Did you say Dutch is still sore? Is that from when he threw a shoe? Hopefully recovery is quick.

TJ - I am sure there are still some that would love to read about WWII from the soldier's standpoint. might be something to pull out and fiddle with, see if it interests you still. 

Vickie: hope your mare gets better, maybe try Greentree's rat study too. Don't know about Eponaquest...


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> That sounds wonderful, the whole month? I had plans to travel in October, might just find my way there


We go the second weekend, that is when the reining competition takes place. Take a peak, I think you may be interested. :cowboy:

www.quarterhorsecongress.com


----------



## tjtalon

All that catching up I did & today it's quiet here; bet most are out w/horses somehow & if you're not, bet you wish you were! It's a pretty day here, 80s & sunny. 

Btw, speaking of horses, I've texted, in the past 2 almost 3 weeks Janice 3x & left a voice mail day before yesterday. Just small, short updates, voice mail was about the little job & that I'm hoping for Mondays off. No response(s). I do realize that she's very very busy (think of Nicker & then put a major overdrive on that one [being teasing Ms N!]). Anyhow...I have a tendency to worrywart (hate it, it's a nemesis demon) & wonder if I've been off'd for some reason. Well, Tuesday is the work orientation & maybe I'll get some idea, hopefully, of a schedule, & will text her again w/that info.

I don't want to look elsewhere; been there done that, just to find Janice (who is gold for an instructor) 2 1/2 yrs ago. Being in east metro Denver, there's just not much available. I did google this morning (again, have done it before, a lot) places close enough around just for a little basic trail hack...but can't hack $50 for an hour. Feeling horse deprived. The job at That Place ripped me off horse time-wise since last February, & now it's getting to be snow's a'comin' again. Well...have to put it on the Altar.

Did buy a stair stepper last month; it seems to help alleviate the pain in my (deep) left hip, caused from all the sitting in the patrol car for 8 yrs & the weight of the radio. I even noticed this morning, just going to the store & back & being in the car; there that pain was. Trying to get away from the ibuprofen...maybe I should get on my balance ball, to stretch my hips/pelvis out, since can't get on a horse, since I know THAT move (on the horse, w/his/her movement) helps tremendously.

I've already expressed the low pay re this upcoming job (& will keep applying elsewhere), so sure hope it's okay enough to be okay, since I spent $126 @ the grocery store. I've been putting off going, but finally had to, since ran out of just about everything. But, & this is a kinda fun thing:

A resident at That Place, a few months ago, gave me a big crockpot that she didn't use, just because she happened to like me. I've not used it, being a rather awkward cook at best. But today at the store, I got a chuck roast/potatoes/onion/onion soup mix for the spices & salt & will plop all that in the crockpot early tomorrow morning (I did ask the meat counter lady for advice on procedure & she was very helpful!). So, wish me luck. I think I can freeze leftovers & freeze the stock too, for future-reference-for whatever.

Guess I've blabbed quite long enough. Going to go clean & rearrange my "mid room" (area between kitchen & bathroom, where my bookshelves & doodads are), which I had started early this morning while doing laundry. Landlord & his assistant (read: assistant/girlfriend, whatever) are going to call & possibly come by sometime next week for me to sign the new lease. My rent is being raised (as is everyone's, it's just "the market".) Well...yay, that's good news.

Good news is Timothy is becoming quite his regular self lately, not so much sitting in a corner looking depressed & confused (geez, that might apply to both of us, lol). He's playing w/his toys again & doing his hippy-hop skip/slides on the tile.

Ok, really burning daylight now, need to accomplish some things.

Love to all.


----------



## tjtalon

I forgot my picture! Ok, not interesting, but I'm proud of this idea, so...deal with it!!!

And..be hungry, very hungry....


----------



## Blue

Yum! I love crockpot meat and potatoes. But then, I just love meat and potatoes.

Not sure what to say about Janice. I agree, after you get an idea of a schedule, text or call again, maybe express concern that she's ok as you haven't heard back from her. If still no response, well, I don't know. That sounds odd though she didn't sound like the type to just blow someone off. More like the type to TELL someone off.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went for a short trail ride today. I ended up feeling frustrated most of the time because my horse was a nervous wreck for most of the ride. I know that it is my fault because I really haven't ridden much at all this summer. When it comes to trail rides, I feel kind of stuck. My horse is too insane for me too feel safe out alone on rides. Nobody ever wants to ride with me even though I have a nice extra horse. Dang. I wish TJ lived next door to me.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> DH and I went for a short trail ride today. I ended up feeling frustrated most of the time because my horse was a nervous wreck for most of the ride. I know that it is my fault because I really haven't ridden much at all this summer. When it comes to trail rides, I feel kind of stuck. My horse is too insane for me too feel safe out alone on rides. Nobody ever wants to ride with me even though I have a nice extra horse. Dang. I wish TJ lived next door to me.


ME TOO:cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Yum! I love crockpot meat and potatoes. But then, I just love meat and potatoes.
> 
> Not sure what to say about Janice. I agree, after you get an idea of a schedule, text or call again, maybe express concern that she's ok as you haven't heard back from her. If still no response, well, I don't know. That sounds odd though she didn't sound like the type to just blow someone off. More like the type to TELL someone off.


It is odd & yes she is. Just kinda weird & feeling a little *(well, more than kinda, but...) hurt...but having to shelve that feeling, w/what all else is going on. It's just...weird. I did pop in one her, when saw she was on FB & mentioned my text(s) briefly; she said "
ooops, must've missed that". Well...just...weird.

I'll just keep on truckin', it's what I seem to do...


----------



## tjtalon

tjtalon said:


> ME TOO:cowboy:


I'm gonna ditto this for myself, it's that kind of day. I MISS HORSES.


----------



## tjtalon

I want to go ride w/Celeste on her extra horse. Guess I'll go do my apartment chores....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> The complete ride is almost 40 miles from start to finish. They get up each morning to move the truck and trailers to the next camp site then hitch back to the horses to ride out.
> 
> Need to find a riding partner.


me, me, me! :wink: if only i was closer, as i will be unemployed by then I would think, so available to go.. but rather a long commute. figures.


*Sue*: love the photos, as always. my parents will be traveling down under this winter for a couple months and i am so insanely jealous.

*Blue*: trail looks lovely! hope you get things with your son and SS straightened out asap. I took a creative writing course in college as a free elective my senior year, thinking it would be fun and the extra class kept me as a full-time student. it was a nightmare as the professor, who took himself way too seriously, insisted we write "true literature which happened to be fiction." i would up taking an incomplete in the class as he wouldn't accept my mid-term or final exam stories as they were "too fanciful" (stories about horses, of course). :icon_rolleyes:

*AA*: scary to see the damage to that tree. sorry for you to lose your shade but understand why you would always worry with it close to the house. woohoo for new saddle! can't wait for the report..

*HP*: hope the truck shopping goes well.

*NM*: hope Jay is back to normal in no time.. so frustrating when they can't tell us what they did!

*Vicki*: hope the diet change helps Rose. the clinic, which i have never heard of, will hopefully be a fun learning experience for you.

*tj*: can't wait to hear how the crock pot dinner turns out. i love mine. will def share some of my idiot-proof recipes if you want them.


This week at work was more of the same.. way too much work, too few people and an unpleasant owner. I only worked 4 days and wound up with 5 hours of overtime! Originally had planned to be a ride this weekend, but since I haven't had time to get Phin going, we decided to go to the beach instead. [If you remember, we were supposed to go last month but the trup got canceled cause of DH's work issue, so this is the first we have been there this summer!] Of course, it rained for the first time in weeks basically as soon as we arrived!! So, we drowned our sorrows eating at my fav restaurant here on the island (which is owned by an amazing chef I knew from a job I had several years ago). Trying to pick only a single entree is always tough.. I generally don't like fancy food, but this stuff is to die for. I had pecan-crusted halibut with corn and asparagus risotto in a lemon creme sauce.. enough calories for a week, but yuuuuuuuum:












The sun came out a bit this morning, so off to the beach DH and I went at 9:30 am. 











The island is in a middle of a huge beach replenishment project, so while the section near our house is finished, all sorts of equipment is still going all over.. luckily for us we can only see the chaos in the distance as its going on 24/7. It was so nice to just sit and relax and read a book.. 

Once the clouds rolled in, we went back to the house and sat in the yard for a while with the dogs. I think they were enjoying the down time too:











Its now raining, so came back in the house and fired up the computer. Figured I would catch up here, then get working on my resume. Ugh.


----------



## Happy Place

Tj when I was a single mom working full time and getting my Masters degree at night, my crock pot was the most important thing in my kitchen! Look into "fix it and forget it" great series of crock pot cookbooks.

Work continues to be the perfect fit. Great staff and good kids. By Friday though I was whipped. Friday night I checked out a couple of trucks. One was a rust bucket, the other was beautiful but a little loose in the front end and about $5000 more than I have!! Tomorrow I'm going to look at a dodge mega cab. Cross your fingers, it's pretty!!!

roadyy that ride sounds so fun. There is a similar one that goes across the state of MI. It's 2 weeks of 20 mile days. Some day I will do that.

Today we fixed up and sold our 32 ft travel trailer. It was cool and rainy. Now DH and I are worn out! It took forever to get the glide out room to operate, then I couldn't find the title. In the end it worked out. Tomorrow someone is coming to look at the boat and a little truck camper. I will be thrilled to get it all out of the yard.

My coach took some people to a dressage show this weekend including Bo, the mare I take lessons on. I hope this cold snap doesn't cause problems for the little ones. I'm sure the horses will really be up!

I like the idea of the saddle rotation!

Hoping to go to Congress one weekend. Would love to watch the reining


----------



## Maryland Rider

No Commentary this Weekend.

Rained out sort of, I could have rode but would not have been pleasant.
Horses all got a bath standing in the rain though.

Growing some Corn this Evening!

Working and catching up on aquarium maintenance.
Trimmed all my plants from 2 tanks.
Wifey trimmed her two guppy tanks, overwhelmed with plants.
A dense drywall bucket full of everything.
Luckily I have others interested in the extra plants.
Next time I will have to begin selling on the web or throw away!

Roadyy: Tugboats are my favorite.
Usually high HP diesels and steering with nozzle is awesome.
Have a large RC model I have never completed.
Could be a winter project this year.
I will try to get a pic of the model posted.

NM: Will you get another pic of those horse type chairs @ congress?
That was really neat, I have never been there though.

Sue: Awesome pics.
I have a friend that moved back to Australia but have lost comms.

Good Night All:
I have missed many, sorry, only commenting on what I remember.

PH13: Have fun @ the beach!


----------



## NickerMaker71

LOL MR, I can't believe you still remember those chairs. I haven't seen them since! :eek_color::eek_color: But if they are there, yes, I'll get pics. 

Jay's fetlock is still a bit puffy, but he doesn't act like it hurts. In fact, when I opened the gate to pasture #3, they both took off full bore .:runningborwnhorse: Bucking and having a grand time. Must not be bothering him too badly. 

Stopped at the Amish tack shop this morning. JUst wanted to sit in a couple different saddles. Same story as last time.....my hip hurt instantly I did sit in an endurance saddle felt wonderful, but it looked to be an Arabian tree or something.

Have browsed the internet all night. Found a cowhorse/reining saddle that looks like it may fit by B-hind. I love the way I sit in my saddle, so I am looking for a seat like that. Found a gorgeous one, and it happens to be sold by Rods.com......THE biggest seller at Congress!  So....I'll look and sit there! 

I measured my saddle, and I believe I remember measuring it at 32 inches. It's really long, and if I move it back to free his shoulder, it's pretty far back on his back...so I am looking for something shorter.

It's cold and rainy here....but thankful for the all day rain. SOOOOO needed!

TJ, if she 'unfrinds' you, then worry. :wink: How were things the last time you saw her.....did you leave on a good note? Maybe she really is busy???

We use our crock pot a lot! We just cooked stuffed peppers in there today. Delish! Nice to come home to a house smelling so good and supper being done. 

Well, that's about it for now...I"m beat.

Good night all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> I did sit in an endurance saddle felt wonderful, but it looked to be an Arabian tree or something.


What is an Arabian tree?

What type of tree is in the saddle you are using now? Does Jay have a wide, medium, or narrow back (in general)?

I would think with your hip issue, the twist would be a critical part for you in terms of saddle comfort.



I agree with the saddle trade idea. I have a brand new wintec wide and a lovely wintec prostock (aka aussie) just hanging out not being used.. which direction do we pass them? :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> What is an Arabian tree?
> 
> What type of tree is in the saddle you are using now? Does Jay have a wide, medium, or narrow back (in general)?
> 
> I would think with your hip issue, the twist would be a critical part for you in terms of saddle comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the saddle trade idea. I have a brand new wintec wide and a lovely wintec prostock (aka aussie) just hanging out not being used.. which direction do we pass them? :wink:


I think Jay should be in a full quarter horse bars. 

I thought I had read somewhere that there were bars skinnier for smaller boned horses like Arabians.......something like that.

I know this one wouldn't fit him but it fit my bum! 

I need a nice flat seat. So many saddle seats tapper off right at my seatbone, and it hurts instantly. It's really my pelvis and back not the hip per se......


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ: crock pot is wonderful to use! Looks like a wonderful meal. Hope you have a wonderful day Tuesday at the new job. Don't know what to say about Janice. Could you ask her flat out if you have earned enough for a lesson? Good luck! 

Nicker: can't make the reining, but maybe get there for the big sale :wink:

Good to hear Jay is mostly recovered. WOW, that saddle is long! My saddle is 19" long. New one coming is 22". Can't imagine one 32" long...

Celeste: I have the same problem, no one to ride with right now. Maybe one of these days I could get over there to ride. What happened to Oreo's girl? Didn't she used to ride with you? 

Phantom: beach sounds wonderful, just what you needed. Good luck with the job search. Are there lots of prospects there? 

Blue: I hope you are feeling a little better today. 

My saddle should be here Wednesday or Thursday, will be next weekend before I can try it out. I got it so cheap (for a Freeform) should be able to sell it easy if it doesn't work. If it does fit Chivas and me, might sell the Torsion and/or the Barefoot. 

I have already sent Roadyy two saddles, one he sold, one he is buying. Be happy to pass some more along. Just discovered the Wintec 2000 that my middle DD used on Sassy is a 16.5". It was sold to me as a 16" so I plan to try that one on Chivas too. I can fit in it, and when I lose more weight it will even be better.


----------



## AnitaAnne

At one point, folks were posting pictures of their tackrooms. So took a picture Friday after I unloaded the hay. Had to put overflow in tackroom. 

Since several were posting food, I took a picture of tonight's dinner. Mexican style sweet and spicy chicken with rice and peppers with a side of asparagus. Yummy and easy to make!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Brr it's cold this morning, 57F must find jacket :hide:


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> I thought I had read somewhere that there were bars skinnier for smaller boned horses like Arabians....... something like that.


Arabs, in general, have pretty wide backs and good bone (the halter-bred monstrosities aside.. I don't consider them real arabs any more than I consider a halter-bred stock type a real QH). The saddles we use on our arabs are too wide to use on my SILs QH and their cannon bones are an inch larger in diameter!

The more tack shopping I do, the more I think saddles are just as mislabed as most bits.. people who name things don't have a clue. I can remember going to a 'normal' tack store to look at saddle options and being told there was no way my horse needed a 8.5" gullet if it was an arab..


Chilly and threatening rain today.. figures!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Wow! It is hard to keep up around here!

This weekend was the Spruce Meadows Masters show jumping competition in Calgary so DD, a friend and I went down to watch some world class show-jumping. The weather was beautiful, hot and sunny and the venue fabulous as always. We did some power shopping and I found some great buys on breeches and some riding tops. Spruce Meadows has a very large equi-fair with vendors from around the world. Here are a few pics of the day.

The Celle Stallions from Germany performed at the opening and half way through the Nations Cup. Spruce Meadows is the only non-European place these beautiful Hanovarian stallions perform.
This one is on a long line being guided by a rider on a horse behind. Beautiful piaffe a and passage!








These two were a pas de deux, mimicking each other's moves with an impressive extended trot!









I think this is Ian Miller or Eric Lamaze (Canadian team) taking the oxer. I can't tell which one in the picture. As. Oath were on new horses. Ian is almost 70 years old and a hero in the show jumping world. He's famous on his own, but also owned and rode the famous and cherished horse, Big Ben. Eric is also an icon on the Canadian team and in the show jumping world and was the partner of the incredible horse, Hickstead.









The pictures just don't do the grounds justice. All of the flowers on the site are live, and arranged by a company from Holland. Many were imported from Holland just for the show. The Brazil team, anchored by Rodrigo Pessoa, took gold in the Nations Cup this year, followed by France and then Canada. Beezie Madden from the U.S. also had a great ride, going clear in the second round. A great day!

Here is a random picture I took on my lunch hour walk at work on Friday. I work in the ministry of Education, about a block from our provincial Legislature. This is the back of the Legislature building and grounds. Itis stunningly beautiful in the summer and fall.









I hope everyone has a great Sunday. It is cooler here today, so I may make a big pot of Borscht for supper, but thing a crockpot roast might be a better idea, thanks to TJ.

Have a great day!


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, I knew I had read it somewhere about Arabian sizes.....

Had to look to make sure I wasn't telling stories. Scroll down to tree sizes.

Western Saddle Fitting and Different Tree Sizes


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, thanks for those pics and wonderful narrative. I'm not in the world of jumping but so many of the names are familiar. Glad you had such a nice day.

*Phantom*, that's very interesting about the arabs. I never knew that. The only ones I've had any exposure to are the ones from Scottsdale. Huge show mentality and vastly different than the wonderful pictures of your more useful horses. And I agree on the halter bred anything. Wonder why and when halter breeding had to change the species so much.

A little cooler here this morning. In the 60's. It won't last and I've got tons of yard work to do and we're putting a pork roast and some chicken in the smoker. Using that to entice daughter to come over for a visit.

Well big Dutch's feet were so sore yesterday morning he could barely walk and he was actually snapping and biting at his water bucket. 1.5 g of bute helped him calm down, but I called my shoer and asked him to come take a look. He was nice enough to admit that he trimmed too close. Dutch is a sissy anyway, and we let his feet get too long, then rode and lost a shoe. That made one foot tender then trimmed too much and exposed too much of the tender tissue that should be toughened up. A couple of treatments with some Rickens and soft places to stand. He's actually much better this morning but we're still giving him til later in the week to rest. A reminder lesson for me as to why I was always so picky about Dutch's feet anyway. Don't we have a little head thumping icon?

I talked to son's counselor on the phone the other day and explained what happened with his SS. She was. She is writing a letter and getting a letter from his Dr and phsyc to back up my letter of appeal. I will have all information by Tuesday and will hand deliver it all to the SS office. That's all I can do for now. I sure would like to know how all this happened without the proper procedures? I'll probably never find out as his previous caretakers have a huge "in" with the people of that SS office.


----------



## chl1234

*AA*, I've seen lightning strikes like that one, but never that close to my house...did have a lighting strike hit the peak of my house and take out the A/C line and everything electrical that was on in the kitchen, but it was a 'little' strike with no structural damage.

*Blue*, so sorry. Hate it when those who are supposed to help make things worse. Hope everything is resolved soon.

*TJ*, I love my crockpot. Make all kinds of stuff in it. One of my coworkers lost the first floor of their house in Hurricane Katrina--for a year while they were waiting to get it rebuilt her 'kitchen' was the foyer in the upstairs and consisted of a crockpot, hotplate, and toaster oven...and she was cooking for a family of 4. When the kitchen was finally finished, she said she didn't know how to use counters anymore...she was used to sitting on the floor to prepare meals.

I haven't had as much time as I wanted with horses, but have been out to brush them when I could. Have been working with my horse that is very sensitive about being touched on the sides (as in blow-up bucking uncontrollably) by pushing against her with the end if the curry comb while brushing her. Will also use the back of the brush soon. Ankle is improving. Yesterday was actually able to lift when we were putting the hay in the barn--which means I could put some pressure in the ankle. Paid for it later, but it's still improvement.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> PH, I knew I had read it somewhere about Arabian sizes.....
> 
> Had to look to make sure I wasn't telling stories. Scroll down to tree sizes.
> 
> Western Saddle Fitting and Different Tree Sizes


Oh, I am not saying you can't find people who say that, or have saddles labeled that way.. I was in a tack store and the "saddle fitter" told me my measurement must be wrong as no way did an arab need that wide a gullet. 

Rather like someone in another tack store, this one more english-oriented, assured me there was no way I could _safely_ ride my Arab in an s-hack, especially *gasp* outside of an arena!! :icon_rolleyes:

It would be so much easier if things could just be measured in a standard way (gullet is so many inches, angle of the bar is so many degrees). I think whoever labels saddles is the same shiitake who labels women's jeans!!


----------



## Jan1975

Hello all, just popping in on this thread to follow it. I'm 40 and returning to riding after 25 years off. I'm so happy to find a mature crowd!


----------



## Blue

*Jan1975*, Welcome! Tell us a little about yourself. Do you have a horse now?


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> *Jan1975*, Welcome! Tell us a little about yourself. Do you have a horse now?


Thank you! No horse now. My kids starting taking lessons last May. We just sort of happened across a really great training barn. My son, who's 11, took to it right away. My daughter, who's 5, liked it until she realized it's actual physical labor then she decided she wanted to stop. 

I had horses as a kid, but haven't ridden regularly in 25 years. Given that we're thinking of getting a horse, I decided I should brush up on my skills and I started taking lessons too. I always rode Western (or bareback) as a kid, so this whole English thing is new to me and very fun. 

We're thinking we will lease to start off with. Right now, we do not live where we could have horses, but we have a couple of barns in mind that will board nearby. 

Outside of horses, I teach middle school and enjoy running. I'm really enjoying this forum and learning a ton! The more I learn the more I realize I don't know!


----------



## Happy Place

Welcome Jan. You will find a bunch of us are in education. I'm a MS counselor. We talk about horses are so much more. Jump right in.

Koolio I am so jealous! Ian Miller was my hero when I was a kid. I was watching that show on TV for a bit.

So far my suburban won't run and I haven't found a new truck yet. Grrrrrr


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone,

Hello Jan..welcome! This is a great place to be! I taught middle school for 15 years and have been in Central Office Administration for 10 now.

Nicker and PH, the arab tree discussion is very interesting. I had always been told that arabs have more narrow backs but the BO's arab, Missy, has the widest back of any horse on the farm. She takes an extra wide saddle!! She doesn't look wide, but no other saddle will fit. Very interesting! I agree, that they need to get rid of the names for trees and just go with measurements. 

Blue, I am appalled about what happened with your son's SS. 

HP- hope you find a truck!!

Tj- how was the roast??

Hello Ellen, Greentree, Stan, VR, MR, Roaddy, Celeste, Eole, and Koolio and anyone else I missed!

My weekend started with a visit with Isabella Friday night. She was still in her stall when I got there and i sat on a trunk outside of her stall and we had a nice chat.


----------



## corgi

Today, she was a little "off" on her right rear...the stifle that has issues. We think she tweaked it in the mud. We finally got some rain and it left the dreaded mud.

So, she got some special time out grazing in the good grass and a rub down with "Sore No More".

Hubby rode Blue and I grabbed Jazz. Jazz is the BO's Paso Fino. Not the crazy one that will only stop with a one rein stop..wasnt in the mood for that today. 

Jazz is a small paso who has the smoothest gaits and is just a fun ride. Here is a pic so you can see how small he is. Blue was a good boy today.

Our WP show is next Saturday!!!!


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, I bet he's easy to get on and off!


----------



## Celeste

After the terrible ride that I had yesterday, I decided to ride in the arena. The crazy horse was really good today. 

One neighbor was running a tractor. Another was target shooting. She did well anyway. I think that the "trail ride" (actually a dirt road ride) got off to a bad start because our neighbor's dog Earnie hid in ambush and jumped out and scared her. She just never really felt safe after that.

Today was one of the best rides ever. She did a nice, forward, sustained trot. I cantered a little bit. She had more go than whoa. She would stop very well, but didn't want to stand politely. She did it once she realized that I insisted. 

She did circles and turns and neck reined perfectly. 

Go figure. Crazy mare.

We were talking about Arabs and saddles. My Arab mare is really wide. She also needs a longer cinch than our appaloosa that is much bigger and seems to be heavier.


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> *Corgi*, I bet he's easy to get on and off!


That was the exact thought that I had!


----------



## corgi

Celeste said:


> That was the exact thought that I had!


No doubt!! I can practically just step off of him. Great confidence builder. LOL


----------



## Eole

*Blue*, I'm shocked about your son's situation. Unbelievable what people can do without ethics or an ounce of good sense. Hope you won't have too much trouble to get things right. 

*Vicki.* I think Epona comes from Linda Kohanov. I read "Tao of Equus"; interesting concepts, although the writer seems a bit weird. Her next book is even more strange, I don't think I finished it. Let us know how the clinic goes.

Arab tree. I thought that would be very wide. All my arabs take wide or extra-wide trees, nothing regular fits them. Wide, round chest and flat backs. A joy for saddle fitting. :icon_rolleyes:

*Jan1975*: welcome! A lease sounds like a good way to get back into horses. Let us know how the lessons go.

*Koolio*: Lucky you being so close to Spruce Meadow. I saw Ian Millar in Montreal's Olympic Games in 1976: can you believe the long career this rider has? Legislature building is lovely. My new bridle is green indeed. Didn't go "too" wild for my first colorful tack.  I love your saddle and bridle, Koolio looks great.

*Corgi*: WP: yeah! I'll cheer for you! Did you have time to practice with Blue?

*NM*: 32" long saddle? Is that standard in western saddles? My saddles spread over 20-22" (English and Endurance) Sounds like the horse show will also be a shopping opportunity: that's FUN!!! 

*PH*, have fun at the beach, you both deserve a break.
*Roaddyy*, another cool boat launch!
*TJ*, hang in there!  Call Janice, don't get stuck with uneasy feelings. She doesn't seem the type to give up on people (or animals). How was the roast?

*AA*: I was right on with your saddle! I made an offer on a Freeform Enduro last week, got sold to someone else. Can't wait to know your impressions. The Barefoot hurts my hips (no twist in the saddle) and I wonder if the Freeform is different in that matter.

*HP*: how was the Dodge?
*Celeste*: PP is one special mare. Have we seen a picture of the Psycho-Princess?

*Ellen*; my mare has Easyboot Gloves on that picture. Measuring the hooves is the first step, then choosing the model that fits the hoof, your type of riding and your budget. There's a learning curve with boots, some models are more forgiving than others in fit. Cavallo, Easyboot Trails and Renegades are probably the easiest to fit and good for trail riding.

I just received new boots on trial from Australia. Scootboots. Interestingly simple, but I suspect they may rub at the heel. Still 3 more days at work, then a week off. It's been raining a lot lately, trails will be muddy.


----------



## Maryland Rider

AA: You had to mention trees! 








Tree fell around midnight last night.
Two chairs and a table underneath untouched!
Fence returned to normal after I cut away, go figure.
TBJ for high tensile fencing!


----------



## Jan1975

Maryland rider that is crazy the fence withstood that! And so lucky it didn't damage anything else.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> It would be so much easier if things could just be measured in a standard way (gullet is so many inches, angle of the bar is so many degrees). I think whoever labels saddles is the same shiitake who labels women's jeans!!


The industry would fall apart if there was an actual standard everyone used. Could you imagine a world where after a few measurements we could get a saddle that fits? People would only buy one saddle per horse! There would be no used saddles, no years of trying saddle after saddle in a fruitless search for one that sort-of fits!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> I talked to son's counselor on the phone the other day and explained what happened with his SS. She was. She is writing a letter and getting a letter from his Dr and phsyc to back up my letter of appeal. I will have all information by Tuesday and will hand deliver it all to the SS office. That's all I can do for now. I sure would like to know how all this happened without the proper procedures? I'll probably never find out as his previous caretakers have a huge "in" with the people of that SS office.


The previous caretakers were possibly trying to take over guardianship for access to all his money. But maybe I am just a cynic...

Hope Dutch heals quickly, and you get this mess with SS cleared up without delays.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> AA: You had to mention trees!
> View attachment 695242
> 
> 
> Tree fell around midnight last night.
> Two chairs and a table underneath untouched!
> Fence returned to normal after I cut away, go figure.
> TBJ for high tensile fencing!


Oh wow. Sorry did not mean to pass along falling trees! :dance-smiley05:

Good to hear everything survived though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

:welcome: JAN!!!

Lots of educators on here, and a little bit of everything else :wink: 

Leasing is such a smart way to ease back into horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> [
> 
> 
> *AA*: I was right on with your saddle! I made an offer on a Freeform Enduro last week, got sold to someone else. Can't wait to know your impressions. The Barefoot hurts my hips (no twist in the saddle) and I wonder if the Freeform is different in that matter.
> 
> I just received new boots on trial from Australia. Scootboots. Interestingly simple, but I suspect they may rub at the heel. Still 3 more days at work, then a week off. It's been raining a lot lately, trails will be muddy.


Were you bidding on the one I bought? I sure hope not! The Barefoot hurts my hips too on longer rides, fine for a hour or so. Chivas does like it best, but I bought the size two and it is just so big! The seat measures 18" +/- and I prefer a 17" seat. 

I have been wanting a Freeform for a while because they look like they have a smaller twist. Hopefully not an illusion...will let you know how it works. 

The saddle fitting just makes me crazy. Seems like there are only a few different sizes of trees, but a large selection of finished saddles. 

I am still rather in shock about that 32" saddle of Nicker's. That would be halfway along Chivas's hip! My Fabtron is 19" long and keeps the saddle off his loins. I am really hoping the Freeform is ok at 22"...

I'll be interested to know how those ScootBoots work out. They don't look quite right along the rear (bulb) area. Plus the fetlock strap looks a bit thin and could maybe cause sores.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio, thanks so much for sharing the pictures! Beautiful horses and super talented riders! I used to go up to the Rolex CCI in Kentucky every year, really enjoyed that and miss being immersed in beautiful horses and horse people. 

Celeste, so good to hear you had a great ride on PP in the arena. Is it possible she just doesn't want to be a trail horse? As for that dog, well! Maybe bring a bone next time? A little distraction...

Corgi: wonderful picture! You and your DH are such a lovely couple. The little Paso is a cutie! Cant wait to see how the show goes! 

Raodyy, I have been having dreams return from my childhood lately. I find a beautiful black Arabian and we gallop everywhere...


----------



## Roadyy

Apparently we only have a 2 pic limit instead of the previous 10? Anyone else having this issue? No I haven't back read yet as I always try to get my post done on Monday's with the slow pc then go read. lol



Here are the first two pics of the ride Friday. Then I'll post again to get the rest of my photos loaded.


----------



## Roadyy

2 more


----------



## Roadyy

Worked on friend's jeep installing new wiring harness Saturday morning.


----------



## Roadyy

Yesterday evening I replaced an old cedar fence with electric tape fencing at D's where the boys are. I had already taken down most of the fence before deciding to take pics.

My supervision.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning everyone & welcome Jan! Lots to catch up on here...

Ladona, that little paso is cute (just my size, too!)
Blue, I had the same cynical thought as AA, that those former caregivers had something to do w/that fiasco.
Sorry about the trees falling on peoples' worlds.
Nicker, hope you find the perfect saddle soon!
...and HP finde her truck!
Tracey, gorgeous pictures. The event must've been somethin' to see.
Glad you had a relaxing time at the beach, Phantom. I agree, you both deserved it.
Love the boat launchings, Rick.

I'm missing things & people now, but really did read everything!

The roast & potatoes came out wonderfully. Meat was very tender. Lots of leftovers! Tim got a little taste, since he'd been interested in the aroma all day.

Need to put things together for the orientation day tomorrow & try to get a good night's sleep. Still have some basic cleaning to do today, since spent yesterday rearranging. Put a box of dood-dad-knicknacks in the closet, to alleviate some clutter (horsey stuff stayed out, of course).

Yeah, I don't know quite what to think of Janice's silence. I will wait 'till I have a schedule before I try to call or text her again. I HAVE called her, Eole; goes to voicemail & texts have gone unanswered. I know she's very busy, but she's always called or texted back eventually, in the past. I'll take Blue's advice next time & msg "everything ok? haven't heard from you..." 

On the back burner for now, first things first. Have procrastinated on completing the paperwork for tomorrow, so have to get that done today. Have no idea if this little job will work out $wise, but it's a start (& will keep submitting resumes).

Thinking of you & your job search, Phantom...much luck & hope you find something GOOD very soon.

Had a dream last night that I was running around an arena, trying to move my body in the motion of a canter. Then I was on horseback for a few seconds, trying to ride the motion on the straight. The desire still seems to be in my subconscious, I guess.

Now that I've been educated on what a hackamore is, someone want to tell me what a saddle twist is? Saddles sound very complicated, had no clear idea how much until I read what you guys go thru. Geez...

Later everyone...


----------



## Blue

Morning! I'm up early today and really don't know why. Other than it's on my mind that I need to start that letter to the SS office. So I'll work on that until it's time to feed then get ready for work.

In reading everyone's posts it occurs to me that I miss some things regularly. I get most notifications through my email and try to stay caught up, but then something happens that is completely past me. Anyone else have this happen?

*TJ*, glad your roast turned out so well. I've very rarely had a ruined meal out of a crockpot.

*Celeste*, what dog? See, I think I miss things for sure.

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Jan. Hope you stick around and get involved with us. No need to be shy just jump in with comments and enjoy.


MR, sorry about the tree, but glad the fence was fine.

Blue, continued prayers for SS and son.

Ladona, great pic of ya'll.

Tracey, enjoyed the pics and story.

TJ, praying for a great job to come for you.

AA, congrats on new saddle

Dawn, just keep slothing about til you find the right job to replace this one.

HP, hope you figure something out with the Sub.

Eole, glad you enjoyed the launch and looking forward to more of your pics.

Celeste, glad you got a ride in and glad it wasn't as wild as the one Rowdy gave Cara two days in a row. Friday evening's ride he gave a few good bucks early on then towards the end of the posse training Saturday he got her hanging off his side. I'm going to work with him this evening to see if he has tenderness around his withers. She remembers both times she was leaning forward as she was giving cues just as he blew.

She is not detoured from riding him as she is determined to get it right. She really likes him, but needs to get this fixed first so he can be used in the posse.

I know there are some I missed so I say HELLO my friends and hope you are enjoying these cooler mornings as much as I am.


AA I will set up a time to go ride your black Arabian cross to get video for you some time this week.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning everyone. I am really freezing this morning, it is 51F, feels like winter, lol. Don't know how you can stand it 50 degrees in your bedroom Celeste!! 

Computer was almost as slow as my old one this morning, and froze up for a little bit. Not happy about that at all. This Windows 10 is rather annoying. 

Insurance man is coming this morning, he plans to climb up on the roof, even though I told him I think it is all ok. I guess I need to clean up a bit, but very tired today. Taxing group of patients this weekend. 

Back to the saddles for a moment. I at one time looked up trees, figured I could buy a bare tree cheaper than a saddle. Plan was to find a tree that fits, then have someone build me a saddle over it. Discovered there is not a lot of selection in trees, so decided to try treeless. 

TJ, not sure how to explain the twist, except it is the narrow part of the tree/seat. I am sure someone else could explain better, but I do know I prefer a narrow twist. Not sure if western saddles refer to twist, but English style ones do usually list the twist as in narrow, medium or wide; not in numbers. 

time to start cleaning, everyone have a great day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, sounds like Rowdy is living up to his name!! Thanks for checking on the horse for me.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all, welcome Jan1975! I'm 40 too, just a spring chicken  

TJ, twist is the width of the seat between your legs, can really affect hip comfort. My saddle has a fairly wide twist, but Boston is a very wide horse and needs wide saddle to accommodate his shoulders, so I have to have flexible hips anyway...

MR, AA trees are meant to be upright you know... We get quite a few that fall in storms, last year our mail box got mashed! The kids like when we have storms because they often get a day off school because the bus can't get here from trees over the road. The previous year we spent a whole day clearing trees after a storm, just to get the boundary fence fixed! The kids had two days off school because the bus couldn't get here, and I had a couple of days off work because i couldn't get out on the roads even in 4wd. Five days with no electricity either! Was fun!

TJ and PH, how goes the job hunt? 

Corgi, the paso is so tiny...very sweet! And Isabella is gorgeous as always.

Blue, I hope Dutch's feet feel better soon. 

Eole, that sounds like the clinic we're having. A bit loopy sounds about right  it will be an interesting experience anyway.

My two spent their first day in the fatty paddock today. Rose was very worried by it all, she kept checking the gate to see if it was still shut. Boston just laid down and slept. Never had a horse that spent so much time horizontal! He takes sleep very seriously!


----------



## corgi

About the WP show:

Someone asked if we have been practicing. Well, the answer to that would be..not really. LOL

I had trained so hard for the one in July and then it got rained out. I have been on Blue quite a few times since then but I wouldn't say I have been training again. I got on last Monday and attempted to "jog" and all i was getting was a rough trot. I did manage to get a few good strides in.

This whole thing could be quite the disaster.

I am not going to do the Showmanship. I can't get him to square up and he is still a little bit rude on the ground sometimes. I am going to watch that class to get a feeling for whether or not it is something we want to do in the future.

I found out that Blue has competed in this horse show circuit in the English/Jumpers classes with his previous owner. ( I will find a pic and post it here)
So, I emailed the show manager and asked if we could still do Novice horse and was told yes, since he has never shown in western classes.

My other option is to do the Long Stirrup classes..which is basically the same thing but for novice riders. I have only been riding for 6 years and have never shown so I qualify..but I also don't want to be with a bunch of 12 year olds.

So..the question is...who is more novice? Me or Blue?

I am tempted to stay with my first choice, Novice horse...because he is so unpredictable. He is not neck reining consistantly and his trot is still a trot and not a jog. Also, if he acts up in the ring and throws one of his temper tanturms, it won't scare the newbie riders he would be in the long stirrup class.

I sometimes wonder if I am crazy for attempting this, but it is a schooling show..it is called "Back to Basics" and is really the place to learn how to show. I have my outfit and tack..so basically, I am just dealing with an unpredictable horse. Several people have told me that since he has show experience, he may be a totally different horse in the show ring.

So, I guess I am going to give it a try. It will be:

Western Pleasure- Novice Horse- walk and jog
Western Equitation- Novice Horse- walk and jog
Western Pleasure Go as You Please- Novice Horse

If he is a total spazz when we get there, I may change my mind.

Any advice?

Am I crazy?


----------



## Celeste

I suspect that we are all crazy for riding horses. I'd say just roll with it. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Roadyy

Yep, crazy is part of the requirements of sitting atop 1000 lbs of pain at any moment and smiling the whole time.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks AA & VickiRose for the twist explanation. Had kinda thought that is what it referred to; the term "twist" had thrown me off, in my tendency to overthink (like, "what's being twisted?") On that note, then, I've been much more comfortable w/a flatter seat & high cantle (wide twist then, right?) I sure don't have the serious hip-replacement issue that Nicker has, but do have inner hip/pelvic stuff from past injury & lower back issues (from sitting in the d****d patrol car for 8 yrs & lugging around a 13-15# duty belt [depending on the weapon weight]). So, am w/Nicker on the flatter seat. Higher cantle lets me know where my butt is & helps me to sit deep, as does the wider seat (can get my thighs better situated & lengthen my legs). Janice has always tried to accommodate my body needs w/the needs of the horse.

(Hope all the knowledge I've gained over the past almost 3 yrs is not now a moot point. I don't think I'm "done" yet, I really don't. I'll never "have" a horse, that's not realistic, w/my age & financial situation, but still hoping the Horse will have me...& that Janice will. Will see....)

Blue, I gave up on email notifications of posts quite awhile ago. They either never came in or came in weeks beyond the point. I just jot down what page I saw last & check in to read from there. Still miss stuff, but but do try to keep abreast (of a very active thread, lol).

I was thinking of MR's great tanks this morning when I fed my few fishies in my little 5g. My old beta died, as did a few old neons (out of four, one is still kickin'). A few weeks ago, I got 3 colorful guppies to live w/the surviving neon & the ancient Blochi catfish (that thing has survived for over 8 yrs & doesn't show a sign of stopping). Took a picture, that I will post in a bit, just for fun, since caught them active w/feeding.


----------



## corgi

Here is Blue, being shown in the Back to Basics Horse Show Association jumper classes back in 2011, with his previous owner.

Never would have believed it, if there was not photo evidence!

Of course, one day right after we got him, he got mad at hubby on the ground and took off at a full gallop in the arena and jumped a 2 foot high jump with ease and perfection.

He's a little snot. LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Here's my wee tank, should give MR a giggle:



And I just couldn't stand it anymore, since have this compulsion to know where I stand (not just w/Janice, but in life in general..big changes syndrome, I guess). This is what I wrote, tell me what you think:

"Hi Janice! Have orientation tomorrow for new job (will keep doing resumes for those w/better $ Have asked for Mons-Tues off). Wish me luck, will let you know. I've wrangled $150 aside for 4 lessons. You okay? I've wondered why I've not heard from you, but figured you are/have been extremely busy."

That's about all I can do right now. Spaghetti on wall, will see where it lands.


----------



## tjtalon

No, Ladona, imo you're not crazy. Sounds like fun!!

That Blue is one smart horse...


----------



## SueC

:wave:

I've been so bogged in interesting discussions on the journal page that I've missed Dr Who and have yet to catch up on our thread here!

It's a bit late now so that'll be next time. Meanwhile, I have a few photos for you from the distant past when Dad and I were harness educating a yearling when I was in Year 11 at school. I'll paste in my journal excerpt with all the blah blah blah too in case anyone wants details, not just photos! ;-)

See you all soon! Night for now!


*Blast from the Past!*

My DH just scanned and digitised two prints from an old family album for me, so I can share them.

This is my father and me in the mid-1980s training Classic Juliet to go in the cart when she was somewhere between one and two years old, which is the usual age we were getting young horses used to a cart. However, pretty early in the piece my father decided not to race two-year-olds at all. Also no full racing programme until the horse is mature. All our horses retired paddock sound and we have no issues with arthritis with any of the retirees, of which we still have a number in their 20s and one in his 30s.










At the critical stages we always had two people with a horse. Here I elected to drive and dad to lead. This was her first lap around the sand track with a driver. She'd been long reined extensively in preparation and had been familiarised with the cart. Next stage after this would be my father driving and me babysitting at the head, without a lead rope, just for the horse's confidence. The person at the head got pretty fit! :smile:










Classic Juliet became my father's best race mare. She had 7 wins, 6 second and 4 third placings. We didn't even race her until she was five as she was so small and took a while maturing. She actually won at her debut and I remember that well, she was sitting in the running line and then as she was eased out at 500m just went "zoooooom" around the field with her ears flat back and my dad was smiling like a Cheshire cat in the sulky.

After three years of racing we had to retire the mare as she broke off a stabilising structure in a front carpal joint in an accident. It didn't make her unsound but it did increase the risk that she might overextend the joint at speed and break a leg as a result, and we didn't want that. She reached her late twenties and died a few years ago. I still have her now 31-year-old full brother Romeo here in Redmond. He was born the year before her, actually, and has made it for years longer. I think the pasture here has really helped him, and the astronomical twice-daily bucket feeding...


----------



## SueC

And *Ladona* - go for it!  Life is more fun when you allow yourself to be a little crazy. Plus, I think you'll do well too, even if you think you're so unprepared! ;-)


----------



## tjtalon

Well, the spaghetti stuck & am very relieved. Janice texted back (finally, it's been almost a month) & yes, has been extremely busy. Not just w/the horses (& new boarders incoming, so prep for that), but Women's Ministry & upcoming Conference & going out of town for her Legal Shield thing & taxes & new roof/gutters etc etc; a big list. She said her lesson schedule is almost full, but "always room for you". I responded w/"will let you know sched, fingers crossed for Mondays" as well as "Wow!" & "miss you & the horses".

Whew....I'd better stop worrying...about EVERYTHING. 

One thing I'm learning about faith is that it's an every second thing, for me anyway. 

Gonna go tackle the rest of that paperwork (amazing stack of papers, for such a little job...). 

Ladona, am looking forward to hearing about the show, good thing you already have your outfit! Novice question, you or Blue? Maybe a little of both, yes/no/not really on either part. Kinda sounds to this (true) novice, that he knows a whole lot more than he's letting on...& you for sure know a WHOLE lot more than you might be feeling, for the prospect of the show. JMO.

Okay, paperwork...gotta go do it...


----------



## AnitaAnne

State Farm has come and gone. Good news is my roof is fine. Will need to find someone to replace burnt fascia and soffit for under $700.00. Have my fingers crossed on that one...

Where is Stan when I need him? 

Have check in hand, off to the bank I go. 

Corgi: go for the show, and have a great time! He looks all business in that picture, might be Blue is one that enjoys showing. Makes sense that neck reining is an issue with him if he used to be an English horse. Blue sure is handsome and he has a presence about him that seems to say "look at me".

TJ: so good you heard from Janice! that is a big relief now you can focus on new job. Hope everything goes really well for you.


----------



## Twalker

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Been so busy the last couple weeks. My HD got pneumonia it is kicking his hiney.

Lady came up lame last Thursday. I've been caring for it every day. She looked pretty good yesterday. What a relief. 

I've have ridden once in my new saddle. It is so comfortable. I hope to ride tonite.

I will try to get back to reading and catching up. It looks like it is going to take awhile. Hah.

Have a great day.


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> Hello all, just popping in on this thread to follow it. I'm 40 and returning to riding after 25 years off. I'm so happy to find a mature crowd!


Welcome Jan1975. I too am starting again after 20 some year of not riding.

It's so good to be back with horses. I lease a wonderful Paint mare and love her to death.


----------



## tjtalon

Hey MR, tank footnote/question: 3 days ago I noticed 2 guppies going nose to nose. Thought they were fighting, but watched further. Yeah, a kinda "fight" involving nose-kissing/chasing/a bit of tag-bumping then the whole routine over again, multiple times.

Darned things were breeding, weren't they? Have no real knowledge of guppies. Bought the 3 because they were pretty & wanted something in the tank.

I reckon if eggs happen (or, or they live breeders?)...either way, the old Cat will get it's protein.

Interesting 'tho. Way back when I took great care to breed Angels (which worked, fish store got the babies) & then grew the spontaneously & constantly breeding bearded nose Plecos (gave a ton of babies to fish store; spoke to owner a couple of of months ago. The breeding pair never did it again...they must've liked tank basic tank care [read:not much messing around w/it]).

Okay, fish talk to MR was a little break here. Got my paperwork done, clothes set out for tomorrow, lunch made, cleaning done as much as it's going to be. 

I've got to get back to work. Week-end noise around here has driven me nuts (I do prefer to work weekends).


----------



## Roadyy

Got in a quick ride with D's granddaughter last night. She came home just as I was finishing up their feeding and was relaxing in the cool night air with good conversation with D. We were all talking about her getting back into riding and I asked what she was doing the rest of the evening to which she brightened up and responded with "nothing". I pointed out each of mine and their names then told her to go change out of her dress into some britches and pick which one she wanted to ride.


She chose my boy Little Man so I saddled him up then Got Rowdy out with a rope halter and clip reins to join her. LM took great care of her and Rowdy showed a little stubborn, but no sign of wanting to buck. Her stirrups were too short, but it was only a 30 minute ride in the yard so I didn't bother adjusting them as she was fine with them.


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, I don't think you're crazy at all! I think you may be surprised at how well you could actually do. Take lots of pics ok? I'm excited for you!

*TJ*, nice tank. We used to have a big one. Sometimes I miss the tranquility of it. Good luck today! Can't wait to hear all about the new job. Onward and upward!

*Anita*, glad the meeting with insurance went well.

*Roadyy*, nice job. It's nice to get young people back into riding isn't it?

Well, today we go to the SS office to submit our appeal. Have no idea what's in store. I wrote a letter plus filled out an appeal form, but none of the questions on any of the forms I could find really applied to our situation so not sure what's going to happen with that. I will pick up letters from sons doctor, counselor and a psychologist this morning. That way I can turn in the entire thing all at one time. Hope we get to actually talk to someone today, but I have a feeling they'll take the paperwork and just tell us that they'll call us back. Ugh.

Lacey's leg seems to be in a holding pattern. Not getting any worse, but not improving much either. That Underwoods is supposed to arrive today. Anxious to get it going.

Dutch's feet are better. My shoer came back yesterday and put some stuff on his toe area. It's kind of a silicone type stuff that sets up really quick to a cushiony feel. Should give him a couple days to get that better sole going.

My old Bart is standing around too much and his feet are spreading and soles dropping. I think we're going to put some shoes back on him and see if he's any more comfortable. He's always had very flat feet with seriously low heels so at 33 going barefoot may not be what's best for him. We'll see.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Don't know what's going on with my pc. It won't let me review posts as I respond to them. Memory is so bad, I can't remember anything, so will never remember what everyone has posted. Forgive for lack of response.

May have additional guests this weekend. Didn't ride last weekend, didn't feel well. Ready to get back at it. 

I am working on getting Peaches fitted for boots in the next couple of weeks. Nice farrier who is taping into the natural hoof niche of customers. Hope Peaches can successfully fit in the category. Was very refreshing to talk about avoiding frog contraction and help in boot fitting. Usually I hesitate to mention such things as it usually gets me on a blacklist or worse. The Gloves are my first choice. I have an alternative if they don't fit the shape of Peaches feet. Natalie and AA, thanks for you feedback on your boot experience. 

Welcome the newbie. Stay with us. Good thread:thumbsup:

TJ Hope the job goes well for you. Glad Janice responded and your horse fix is available. If Horse Monday is not possible then whatever day will fit the bill, just as long as it is a horse day.

Rick Stubborn or not, Rowdy is impressive. Just put that halter on him and jump on. 

Sue Who needs a Tardis? We can always take a trip down memory lane with your rich portfolio of pics from the past. Love it!

Ladona Blue looks great in the jumping pic. Very stylish. Go for the gusto and enjoy the horse show. Another dimension of the world of equines to enjoy. I would like to do the same with Peaches. Around here it would be amateur competition in pleasure gaited classes, but I would think it would be fun.

Well, the memory is empty and the critters are a callin'. Will have to get out there earlier as the days get shorter and Peaches doesn't have any grazing. She is filling out nicely and will be ready for the cold north winds this winter. I am giving my hens extra laying mash so they don't get up hungry. Thought I lost one yesterday, but she was in a nest instead of on the perch. What a relief. I have been hearing 'yotes a hollering lately and was afraid she ended up being 'yote dinner. Down to 7 hens and don't want to lose any more to predators.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Forgive for missing anyone.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey. Had to post one more thing.


----------



## ellen hays

Is it me, or has she filled out since this pic?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, Peaches has definitely gained some weight. Hope the farrier works out for you.

TJ, good thoughts being sent your way today. Hope your first day is awesome!

Roadyy, good you were able to get a little ride in. Rowdy looks so cute, love his coloring. Have been missing the R&R saga lately, how's she doing? 

Blue, best of luck to you today! Hopefully you will be speaking with an experienced, helpful rep and not the fool that changed things.


----------



## greentree

I know I am ******ed....but are there posts missing? I have tried 3 or 4 times to find TJ's job post and PH's job post.....GGAAHH! 

My job post....I may have gotten a job driving a carriage....she tracked me down. I just don't know if it is worth it...that sounds snooty but it not meant that way. She does weddings, events, and downtown rides in several area towns, so those are very busy during the holidays, but I do not want to give up dancing, and still have everything to do here at home(nobody here to delegate to...)!! 
I told her the truth...I told her all I could do was have her call, and I would decide at that moment. How's that for reliable???

Best wishes for everyone's jobs!!

ETA...I do not know what I typed that got***, since I do not use the p word, I thought I said "confused"..... But I can't remember.

I remember now, sorry....


----------



## Roadyy

*AA*, The R&R saga was put on hold for the humidity to move out. Neither of us were finding it worth the effort in the last few sessions I tried. Maybe start back up next week with the cooler temps and low humidity if the rains stay off.

I had a lady who competed in the ACTHA events contact me wanting to come trail ride with me this Sunday evening. She lives 2 hours away in the Eastern Time Zone where I am in Central Time Zone and should be here around 2 my time. I'm going to take her around the same trail I took Rowdy's rider last Friday. She is looking for only about 2-3 hours of riding til she sees if the new saddle is comfortable for her back. If it works then she would like to go a little longer.

We both go to church and I have nursery this Sunday so the evening is the only time available so should have some trail pics to share Monday morning.

Rowdy's new rider, C, has to pick her daughter up from band at 5:30 so no need to rush out today. I'll get another decent gym workout so no complaints there. lol


greentree, I don't think their job posts were recent.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> , Rowdy's new rider, C, .


Isn't Rowdy your DD's horse?


----------



## Roadyy

Yes, but C is working with him to be used in the Search and Rescue program. Her horse is 4 months pregnant and asked if she could try Rowdy out on it. He is staying in my herd and she comes out to ride here or I haul to the S&R training for her to use there. Amber agreed since it would put more miles on him to help settle him for her to enjoy more.

Talked to C shortly ago to see if she wanted to go Sunday, but not available so I'll likely ride Rowdy to help put time in the saddle with him to refresh him. He was neck reining, backing, side passing and turning on the forehand easily last night in just the halter and clip reins.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, my calendar was all screwed up. I had the Cops N Kids down to be this Saturday from 9-2, but found out it isn't until Oct 17th. I was planning to leave there about 11:30 to be at horses in time to meet Farrier. So I'll be camping Friday night and riding Saturday morning before heading back to meet the farrier at 12. 

Woohooo!!!!


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, don't you love it when a simple mistake leads to something fun?!

*Ellen*, Peaches has definitely filled out. She looks great

*Greentree*, Hahaha. I have a son who actually IS mildly ******ed and even I can't use that word. It gets cut out every time. O well. I only don't like it when folks use it in name calling. That's hurtful.

Well update time on the SS saga. I picked up the letters from doctor, counselors and everybody and son and I went to the SS office. I was armed and ready for battle. We got signed in and sat down to wait. Finally got called up and stated our reason for being there. Sent back to sit and wait. Called up again and this time they took my paperwork and made copies. Sit down and wait. 

Finally got called to the OFFICES! Yay! Now we're getting somewhere. Was fortunate enough to talk to the same young lady that started this mess. She was kind enough to sincerely apologize and said that she had been reprimanded already and felt that we could get it all straightened out today. And we did! We simply started at square one and input all the appropriate info to her computer. After stating the I understood penalty of perjury and all that we were good to go. I gave her new bank account numbers and we were on our way! She even noted in his account that if any changes were to be made in the future to call his Mother first for clarification.

What a relief. Now I need to get some rest. I was so tense my teeth hurt!

Still waiting for the Underwoods for Lacey but Dutch's feet are better this afternoon.


----------



## corgi

Blue, so glad you were able to get it straightened out at the SS office today!!


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, the Underwoods came! Yay! It didn't come with a sprayer so I had to scrounge around for a clean spray bottle. Had to use my ironing sprayer! O well. I'll get another one tomorrow. Not sure I understand the use of the baking soda sprinkle but I'll do it.

Started mowing the front lawn and ran out of gas Ugh! Four gas cans here and every one of them is empty. 

Chicken tacos tonight


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up & checking in...

Blue!! Good, so good that there's a good outcome with all that mess/screw-up on that woman's part. You must be very relieved! Glad your Underwoods came; from the sound of it, sounds like it will help Lacey out quite a bit.

No worries, greentree; my job-info-postings have been sporadic (as has been Dawn's [Phantom's]). Easily got buried.

Ellen, Peaches does seem to have gained nicely. She looks very pretty!

Today was "just" orientation for the new job (& more paperwork), I'll be scheduled for some place or other next week (should get a call tomorrow from the scheduler). What I truly am worrying about is the low pay (& the insurance, which is weird & I have to pay for it out of my check...question: is it worth pursuing "Obama Care" or the Cobra thing I've received instead? I'm ignorant of this stuff, having been spoiled by a lifetime of actually getting insurance at a job...opinions/advice appreciated). 

As for the low pay...I'll keep looking, of course. I've been told by my friends that it's "easier to find a job when you have a job". But, had to take this, it's a job. Funny thing is (well, not funny, exactly), I pretty much know I will love it. But...I have to be able pay the bills...and eat (& take care of Timothy). So..will see. It's a start...& the only call I got, out of the ton of resumes/apps I've sent out since the second week of August.

Thanks for listening to that! Onward and upward.

If I possibly can, will text Janice to see if I can come out this Monday the 21st. Will hand her a check for 4 lessons ($150) & go from there. (No, AA, I've not done the work this summer to get another one or two lessons, am filled on that dance card.) I can't recall right now who said whatever day is good (think it was Ellen maybe), but reality is that Mondays work for Janice for me, there really isn't another time. Be that as it is (& was allowed at this caregiver thing to request Mons-Tues off, no problem), but I do need to get out there.

Enough of my stuff.

Will keep reading of all of yours.


----------



## Celeste

Terry, my daughter has a low paying part time job. She got on the Obama Care and it is working out really well. They have several options. She started out with their Blue Cross plan only to find out that the subsidized one is one that nobody around her takes. She got changed over to Humana and it is working well. I hope that she will be put on full time and get insurance soon, but this has really been a blessing to fill in the gap.

Oh, and she couldn't get anywhere with the website. She had good luck with the phone service. Her job is in informational technology and she couldn't work the website. I am pretty sure that I couldn't work it........


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, I've heard that the Obama Care website is a total nightmare; think I should just google on Humana? Or just call them?


----------



## Blue

TJ, how was the day today? You never said. Did you like it? Not like it? How are the people? As for insurance. I'm not the expert, but I think yoiu need to get on the web site and compare. That may take weeks though. Just be careful, I've heard people complain that they were on the O'care website just checking rates and automatically got signed up for something. Don't know what really happened, but watch what you're doing.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, how was the day today? You never said. Did you like it? Not like it? How are the people? As for insurance. I'm not the expert, but I think yoiu need to get on the web site and compare. That may take weeks though. Just be careful, I've heard people complain that they were on the O'care website just checking rates and automatically got signed up for something. Don't know what really happened, but watch what you're doing.


The day was good, Blue; lots of paperwork & some videos. The other new people around were nice, the usual mix...a couple younger, some older, some experienced, some not. Everyone one around (5 others) had "others" bringing in income. I was the lone wolf there (didn't express that). Yeah, I liked it...just concerned about the $$. The company people I met/saw do seem actually really concerned w/providing the best service for the clients.

It seems to be a rather new(ish) company. Only 2 in Colorado. One has an area out south that only deals within their zip code, & this one has...the rest of Colorado (looks like room to grow, to me!) The 5 new people around me were from east & farther north. They drove an even farther way than me today, to get to the main ofc (& my commute was nearly 2 hrs...read Denver metro traffic...but they came from outlying areas).

I'm totally scared of that Obama Care website, I just don't even want to go there, at all. But I have to have insurance, otherwise will get a big penalty come tax time. I guess I have to look at the d****d thing, but will be careful what buttons I push.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I know I have been rather scarce.. but been reading everyone's posts. 

*greentree*: my work post was a ways back and buried in with some riding pics I think, so easily missed.

I put my notice in yesterday. By dumb luck the owner of the practice is away this week, which was fine by me as I wouldn't have put it past her to fire me on the spot. Instead I got to deal with the office manager, who I actually like a lot. We had a really good conversation and I was in her office for over an half hour.

The office manager cried, if that tells you anything. So did the new fulltime doctor when I told her. But both understand why I am doing what I am doing. The rest of the staff will be told individually as the week goes on, so gonna be a trying week.

*Blue*: glad things with the SS office worked out ok. bet that is a huge relief.

*tj*: glad to hear work is looking up. i once looked into cobra and it was ungodly expensive.. not sure if that would still be the case, but it was 10 years ago. i would think the obamacare would be the way to go to start with.

*eole*: love the green on buttercup. was bittersweet to see, as that was the color that gamer went in. [i am trying to work myself into being able to sell that tack as it doesn't fit Phin.] so glad buttercup is working out so well for you!

glad to see people (*rick*, *ellen*, *mr*, *koolio*) getting so much saddle time!! should get my butt back in the saddle the end of this week.

welcome to *jan* (sorry for it being belated). look forward to getting to know you.

*NM*: did i miss an update on jay's ankle? hopefully its back to normal. hope school is going well.

to everyone I missed: :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: Fantastic news!! So happy to hear the trip to the SS office was successful! :loveshower: Plus the Underwoods came!! Double good day. Can't wait to hear how it does on Lacey. 

TJ: when I was out of work, the Cobra was way too expensive for me to keep up. I got around it by purchasing the insurance at the college, which was very cheap. Not sure if that is allowed/available under ObamaCare. Of course you have to be a student too! 

Good to hear you are going riding! That is cheap for lessons, but I know you are watching every penny. If you like helping people, and don't mind the work, I am sure you could get on at a hospital or nursing home as a tech. We are always short on techs! Other option is a phlebotomist. I did that before nursing school to pay the bills. Just ideas. 

TWalker: Sorry to hear Lady is lame, any idea what happened? Hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have good news!! My new FreeForm saddle arrived today!! 

I had to pick it up at the post office, so I think it actually arrived yesterday! That is super fast shipping. I took it straight to the barn from the post office, couldn't wait to try it out, lol

The saddle is so light (without the stirrups on) that it feels like I was carrying nothing at all. Took my stirrups off my Barefoot, and the leathers that came with it fit me fine. The seat is a 16" per the seller. Not sure how to measure that, but across the top seam-to-seam measures just over 16". 

So, I tried it on Dreamer first, and had a bit of trouble getting it situated on his back. He has quite prominent withers and a sway back. My Butt fit, which was a big worry for me! I just walked Dreamer around a bit. He was reacting very quickly, and seemed surprised by the strength of my seat aids through the saddle. I was surprised and pleased too at how much I could feel. 

Did I mention the seat is super comfy? My rear was so happy

I don't think Dreamer has ever been ridden in a treeless, but he was fine. I didn't notice any hesitation or difficulty walking. Will try trot another day. 

Pictures of Dreamer with Freeform before and after ride:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Next I tried it on Chivas, and went for a short ride. I changed pads, Dreamer I used the Equipedic treeless pad but changed to the Reinsman pad for Chivas because it has a tacky bottom. The Equipedic pad tends to slip on Chivas cause he is so round and no whithers. It even slipped on Dreamer a bit so don't think it's the best pad to used with this FreeForm Wave saddle. 

Just hopping on Chivas after riding Dreamer was so odd because Dreamer is taller, longer legs and has a forward 3-beat walk and a long neck. 

Chivas is more like a pony to ride, lateral walk, no withers, and arched neck that made me feel like I was sitting on his neck! Anyway, was ok once I got used to him again, but discovered I had the saddle a little crooked and couldn't get it straight while on him. 

Only rode around a short time, need to make some adjustments with pad and placement first. Unfortunately ran out of time to try on Sassy, had Kennel club meeting tonight. 

Chivas acted totally fine as far as I could tell. Will ride longer tomorrow, but need to play around with the saddle a little bit first. Going to try the Barefoot pad, see if that works better. 

Although my butt will fit in the saddle, the front is so high I'm not sure how I can post in it. Might need a bigger seat for that. 

Chivas before and after short ride in FreeForm Wave saddle:


----------



## Blue

Anita, Niiicce!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Some shots of the FreeForm before I put it on the horses. The bottom is the tacky style, can't remember what they call it. The seller also sent me a saddle cover, which was not listed in the ad. It is next to the saddle on the board. 

Last picture is of the FreeForm next to the Barefoot. The BF is huge next to the FF.

Anyway, I am trilled to get this saddle so fast and it is so comfortable! I hope I can make it work for Chivas; it needs to sit more level on him. 

Eole: I highly recommend this saddle. I really  it


----------



## AnitaAnne

I forgot to mention, it doesn't look like it, but it FEELS like a narrow twist! Sooooooooooo comfortable!


----------



## Roadyy

*Blue*, The baking soda creates a crust when sprinkled over the spray and helps keep bugs and germs out while healing. It will look disgusting after a few treatments and you will want to clean it off, BUT DON"T!!. lol Just continue spraying and sprinkling right over what is there. When you go buy the spray nozzle look for those with larger hole as the medicine is thick and will clog a normal sprayer rather quickly. 



*Tj*, I hope the job does pan out for something better within in or around. Glad you are going to get some riding in soon.


*AA*, the saddle does look tall in the front, but you will figure it out, I'm sure. I had to take a double look at the girth on Dreamer as I was about to ask if you had it tight enough. Looked like it was cutting up into him then realized the black was not gap, but the girth.. lol


Here are the pictures taken during our Posse training that were posted to Book of Faces. You get to see Rowdy's new rider for Posse work. They didn't catch pics of the rodeo tryouts he put her through. Sorry.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: glad you like the feel of the new saddle so much! Hopefully you can make the adjustments to have it comfortable for everyone. You may want to try sliding it back a bit on Chivas and see if that helps with the issue. To my eye it looked too far forward to start, sitting atop his shoulder, and you can see it shifted back some in the after pic.. may want to try it in that back position to start with and see how it feels. It looks like Chivas has a pretty forward girth groove, but try to keep the girth about a hands width behind the elbow.

None of these are the best pics (click on them and they will get bigger for detail), but they show a freeform on 3 different horses with the saddle placed as described above:





























I agree with you about them being comfortable saddles. Can't wait to hear more about yours.


----------



## SueC

It's Wednesday already. Where did the week go? ...or the year? ...and is anyone else feeling vaguely perplexed that we are living 15 years into what was always culturally "The Future" when we were children? :shock:

I hope all of you had a lovely weekend! I was suffering from the after-effects of a slightly suspect item of bought-on-the-run food and eating lots of blueberries on Saturday. (When Roadyy posted those delicious photos of fresh and granulating horse wounds! :rofl On Sunday I felt like stretching my legs, but not quite like climbing a mountain, so we went on a 16km walk along the Kalgan River, in the middle of what is wildflower season here. Very nice and the dog could come too! (No dogs in National Parks) No photos uploaded yet... will post when that happens.

Meanwhile, my dog has moved from sighing dramatically from her armchair to the strategy of lying on her back with all four legs stuck in the air. She would like me to go over and give her a cuddle!  I must get photos of that sometime too, it's so cute.

I'll be catching up with reading soon, have an excellent day all, it's bedtime here! :wave:


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Well update time on the SS saga. I picked up the letters from doctor, counselors and everybody and son and I went to the SS office. I was armed and ready for battle. We got signed in and sat down to wait. Finally got called up and stated our reason for being there. Sent back to sit and wait. Called up again and this time they took my paperwork and made copies. Sit down and wait.
> 
> Finally got called to the OFFICES! Yay! Now we're getting somewhere. Was fortunate enough to talk to the same young lady that started this mess. She was kind enough to sincerely apologize and said that she had been reprimanded already and felt that we could get it all straightened out today. And we did! We simply started at square one and input all the appropriate info to her computer. After stating the I understood penalty of perjury and all that we were good to go. I gave her new bank account numbers and we were on our way! She even noted in his account that if any changes were to be made in the future to call his Mother first for clarification.
> 
> What a relief. Now I need to get some rest. I was so tense my teeth hurt!
> 
> Still waiting for the Underwoods for Lacey but Dutch's feet are better this afternoon.


So glad you go the SS straightened out. Now you can relax.:loveshower:


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> Celeste, I've heard that the Obama Care website is a total nightmare; think I should just google on Humana? Or just call them?


You would have to call the Obama Care site. The Humana she got was under them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom, you are right, the saddle is sitting too far forward on Chivas. I had a hard time setting it on both horses correctly, it didn't slide into place the way I am used to doing with treed saddles. I love that "his girth groove is far forward" hahahaha nice way to say my pony is fat  I am waiting for someone to ask when the baby will be born, lol. Truly is a hay belly in his case, cause he is a little piggy and eats his hay really fast then goes to eat Sassy & Dreamer's hay. Definitely metabolic issues with that horse. 

Thanks for posting those pictures! Lovely shots, and I could see what you meant about the placement. All three horses looked to be short-backed too, like my fat boy. 

There is actually a saddle right now on EBay looks exactly like the one you are sitting on in the first picture! I debated about which style to get, the Wave or the Regular like you are on, but decided on the Wave because it would make Chivas feel a bit narrower without the saddle flap. 

Roadyy: the horses look great! Posse training is such a good idea to help the horses get used to things. The posse here was unfortunately disbanded a couple of years ago, not sure why. My friend S rode with them from the beginning, and went on several rescue missions for Alzheimer patients. They also did crowd control a lot at events. 

Sue: yes, if I stop to think about all the things that were going to happen in or by the year 2000, it sure does feel odd. Especially counting ahead...2020? Wow that sounds like a Star Trek episode...only five years away.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom, good luck on the job search. I am not surprised the office manager cried at the thought of losing you; I feel sad for her. That place sounds toxic to employees.

Would be cool if the new vet could start her own practice and y'all could go there.


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, I'm happy that the SS got sorted out. Let's hope it stays sorted.
AA, I agree that the saddle looks high in front, but I have no idea how to fix it 
Twalker, did you say your DH had pneumonia ? Hope he is well now.
Tj, like you said, it's a job you will enjoy which is a step better than the last one. Let's just hope the pay and benefits improve.

Lovely day here. Does anyone else have a horse that loves to sleep? Boston had a two hour nap in the sun today. He lays out flat like a dead horse. It freaks me out. I have to yell out to him to see if he is ok. Usually all he does is flick an ear at me or lift his head up...then it's back to sleep ! He is so lazy!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom, one question; is there a particular style seat you prefer for the FreeForm saddles? I might need to change the seat, and would appreciate any insight into the different styles/sizes. Thank you!!


----------



## Blue

Twalker said:


> So glad you go the SS straightened out. Now you can relax.:loveshower:


And relax I did! I slept so well last night I actually feel pretty good today. Thank you all for your concern and well wishes. I'm pretty sure all that positive energy worked in our favor.


----------



## Twalker

VickiRose said:


> Twalker, did you say your DH had pneumonia ? Hope he is well now.
> 
> QUOTE] Yes. Thanks VickiRose. He is working on getting better. He is still on meds and Dr. said it will be a good month before he starts to feel better. I am just glad it was caught in time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Phantom, one question; is there a particular style seat you prefer for the FreeForm saddles? I might need to change the seat, and would appreciate any insight into the different styles/sizes. Thank you!!


I will have to ask Teresa what seats they were, as she has 2 different ones (the bay in the middle pic and the big chestnut in the last pic are both her boys). I expected the one on the bay to feel very.. distant.. as it seemed much bulkier than the chestnut's, but it didn't feel that way at all. I will also ask her if she has found any difference in the twist and pass that info along.

Ironically, the new vet is supposed to be buying the current practice, but over the next 2 or 3 years. I told her that when that happens, I will be back. The official email went out today, so now everybody on staff knows. I was amazed that _every single person_ said they were surprised I had lasted this long.. so now I know the abuse wasn't just all in my head or a result of my bruised ego. Just sucks knowing how much more work will be heaped on them with my departure (and no replacement in sight).


----------



## Happy Place

I'm pooped tonight so I'll just post then read tomorrow. Yesterday we drove over 1 1/2 hours to buy a truck. We saw pics and the guy promised it was clean and rust free. When we got there, every spot that was not in the pics was rusted badly!! Grrr liar! This weekend we are driving to Cincinnati to get a truck from a small dealer. We got over 20 pics of the truck, the car fax and word from the seller. I think this will be a good one.

Tomorrow my sister is getting married! Small civil ceremony then dinner. I can't wait!!! Friday is our anniversary. It will be a weekend of celebration (especially if I get the truck! ). Hoping for a lesson on Sunday to round things out.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, there nothing quite like feeling validated. I'm sorry the stress has been so intense. You deserve better.

Happy, I LIKE CELEBRATIONS! Have fun. The right truck will come along.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, you are so right. The urge to clean this would on Lacey is incredible. I'm resisting though. I know it's only been 2 days, but I could swear the would is a little more closed. Probably my wishful thinking. No additional swelling and no limping so I'll keep at it.

I really want to ride my beautiful mare.:neutral:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I will have to ask Teresa what seats they were, as she has 2 different ones (the bay in the middle pic and the big chestnut in the last pic are both her boys). I expected the one on the bay to feel very.. distant.. as it seemed much bulkier than the chestnut's, but it didn't feel that way at all. I will also ask her if she has found any difference in the twist and pass that info along.
> 
> Ironically, the new vet is supposed to be buying the current practice, but over the next 2 or 3 years. I told her that when that happens, I will be back. The official email went out today, so now everybody on staff knows. I was amazed that _every single person_ said they were surprised I had lasted this long.. so now I know the abuse wasn't just all in my head or a result of my bruised ego. Just sucks knowing how much more work will be heaped on them with my departure (and no replacement in sight).


Sorry this has happened, but sounds like you did the right thing for you. Just have to figure out something for the next few years. Meanwhile hopefully get lots of riding in!! 

All three saddles look like they have different style seats in the pictures. I can't really tell what style the middle one is. The first looks like the standard seat, but other than that I have no idea! The problem with being in such a small town with limited equine riding styles is I have to buy stuff to try it, which gets expensive!!

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy: Congratulations to your sister and to you and your DH!! Hope you have a wonderful weekend and find a nice truck 

Blue: would love to see pictures of Lacey's progress.


----------



## Roadyy

*HP*, Another Congrats to your sister. Hopefully this next truck will not have any rust where the pics weren't shown.

*Twalker*, I hope your husband recovers fully very soon.

*Dawn*, I wish the work environment was better there so you weren't having to job search again. Hopefully something will pop up that makes it difficult to leave because it is so fun.

*Blue*, You should see results almost immediately with this stuff. I was extremely surprised at how fast the healing started after the first few applications. Take pics to compare progress every few days. I hope you are back to riding by spring. 
I gave Trusty the winter off to fully recover as it happened in the early fall. We have had him out on several 10+ mile treks since and not a lame step. W/T/C as well as the hour before the accident. Heck I have even had him full throttle for about a half mile and not a bad step from it.

Hope this helps with your worry because I know how bad I felt when it happened.


----------



## Blue

Morning all!

I took some pics of Lacey's leg early on and I still have those. I'll take one this morning to compare. I'll post them, but I'll let you know first when I do. I know some don't like to be hit with that early in the morning.  Roadyy, I must say, I'm impressed. Honestly I think I'll be back in the saddle as soon as I feel it's healed enough not to break open. There was no damage to anything beside the hide itself. Since the injury is above a joint there should be no problem. 

Got all of the grass mowed yesterday. Surprised how burned out I feel this morning. Toyed with the idea of going for an early ride, but when I look around at all the little projects I've been letting go the last couple of weeks, I think I might get some enjoyment from actually getting something done!

Plus, I broke a window and have to make some calls to get it fixed. The grass had gotten pretty tall, but I walked the entire yard picking up dog toys, sticks and rocks. Well, apparently I missed a rock.:confused_color:







It's a dual paned window and only the outside got broken. Hopefully it won't be too much to fix.


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> Ironically, the new vet is supposed to be buying the current practice, but over the next 2 or 3 years. I told her that when that happens, I will be back. The official email went out today, so now everybody on staff knows. I was amazed that _every single person_ said they were surprised I had lasted this long.. so now I know the abuse wasn't just all in my head or a result of my bruised ego. Just sucks knowing how much more work will be heaped on them with my departure (and no replacement in sight).


I have found abuse of this kind toward employees not uncommon in veterinary practices. The same guy that will be kind to his patients and their owners will take out all his/her frustrations on staff. I almost wonder if it is not like an abusive spouse that tries to push their partner down so that they will feel both inadequate to leave and afraid to ask for a better environment to work or live in. 

I am sure that most professions have people like this in charge of stuff on and off. You just would expect more out of somebody that makes their living saving lives of cute, fluffy things.

You are a good person to even give them notice.

If he/she tries to beg you back and you are tempted, I would lay down ultimatums such as higher pay, better hours, etc.

Of course if you take my advice on work issues, you may end up being broke most of your life like I have.


----------



## Blue

GRAPHIC WARNING!



Ok, pictures of Lacey's injury progress. Roadyy, I don't think this overall injury is as bad as what you've had to deal with, but bad enough that it needed attention. 

This is as soon as I found it. The white stuff is swat. Flies have been bad








This is when the swelling started








It looks like it's starting to heal








This one is after the big blow up. It may have happened even if I was home caring for it myself so not going to gripe. I didn't get a pic of it at first because I was in such a panic to get the meat down. This is about 2 days later.








This is after only 2 days on the Underwoods








I took this one only to show how the swelling is completely gone.


----------



## Roadyy

I know it may be an obvious answer, but you are shaking it up real good before spraying, right? I took an old baby powder bottle and put the baking powder in it to apply over the Underwoods. Even if you have to buy a new bottle of baby powder to use, it's cheap enough to be worth wasting the baby powder. lol

Some of the bigger ingredients have a tendency to settle to the bottom after sitting a little while.

Glad the swelling is going down. Once this stuff gets it healed to the point of no visible evidence there was an injury, including no hair color change around the wound, you will be hooked on this stuff just as I am and so many others.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, you may think that shaking it is obvious, but I've learned from past experience to always specify SHAKE IT. Yes, I am, but in people who were watching Lacey for me when I went out of town didn't shake the Vetericyn Gel bottle. The liquid is fine, but the gel needs to be shaken. After 3 days they had nothing but sticky gel in the bottom of the bottle and all the spray had been used. 

So, yes, I am shaking it well. Glad you mentioned the baby powder container. I was going to ask you what you used for the baking soda. It really does crust up! I tried to brush a little off this morning and it wouldn't budge so I just left it alone. Trying to glob it on there is a nuisance. I'll get one tonight.

Thank you for telling me about this product!


----------



## Roadyy

You are very welcome. It goes against everything we are taught about cold rinsing, cleaning and medicating, but the end result is great!

Did you look through some of the testimonials on the site when looking to order? There were some extreme cases of damaged horses that healed up completely.


----------



## Blue

Some of those testimonials were so incredible that you really have to wonder. But I am certainly impressed.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> All three saddles look like they have different style seats in the pictures. I can't really tell what style the middle one is.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


Teresa says the one on the small chestnut (her sister's mare and saddle) is indeed a classic seat. Teresa has a classic and an enduroX. She says she much prefers the security of the enduroX. She said go to this link to see all the diff seats and a pretty good explanation of them.




Celeste said:


> I have found abuse of this kind toward employees not uncommon in veterinary practices. The same guy that will be kind to his patients and their owners will take out all his/her frustrations on staff. I almost wonder if *it is not like an abusive spouse* that tries to push their partner down so that they will feel both inadequate to leave and afraid to ask for a better environment to work in.


This is it, perfectly. Making the decision I was going was such a mental relief, I was able to distance myself and really look at how she interacts not only with me, but with all the staff. She is exactly like the abusive spouse and I am the only one who doesn't put up with it. The office manager is hoping my leaving will be a wake-up call, but I suspect my leaving is exactly what the owner wanted.


*Blue*: so sorry about that window!! maybe you should pick up a lottery ticket, as what are the chances of doing that with the one rock you missed. I think lacey's leg is healing nicely. fingers crossed that continues. i am totally intrigued by that product now.


Today I spent the day doing all the things on my around the house list, as we didn't go down to the ride as early as expected (and I wasn't about to give my day off back!). I had hoped to ride, but I didn't get through my list nearly as fast as I had hoped and BIL was cutting corn, so weenied out riding Phin along in all the commotion.

I got a lot of my list accomplished though, which felt wonderful. My focus has been on work so much, I really felt like I was neglecting my home (and DH). Kinda says something when laundry and vacuuming are a welcome change! I couldn't resist spending a moment with Mia after hanging some stuff on the line to dry, and Phin wandered over to see what I was doing:











After my BIL finished cutting the corn beside the driveway, the field looked like this:











Which gave me inspiration to add one last thing to the list today.. time for the fall gate decorating! We took the dogs for a nice romp around as DH and I scoured the remaining corn fields for stalks that didn't have any corn growing on them (thanks to the deer, that isn't as hard as it should be). The final result:











Now I am off to try to make cornbread.. the group I am riding with this weekend (a kids group mentored by a friend) decided they wanted "cowboy supper" tomorrow night and I am bringing the cornbread. Here's hoping I don't food poison us all!! :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

What a lovely day. My sister and her partner were surrounded by their children, grandchildren nieces and of course me. The judge said some really nice words. We took pics on the lawn and then on to dinner at Papa Vino's. It's a nice Italian restaurant. They treated us like royalty. It was all very relaxed and happy. Could not have gone better.

I also picked up the check for my truck. We will pick it up on Saturday. Pics to follow. 

Hope you all are well and getting some ride time !


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> What a lovely day. My sister and her partner were surrounded by their children, grandchildren nieces and of course me. The judge said some really nice words. We took pics on the lawn and then on to dinner at Papa Vino's. It's a nice Italian restaurant. They treated us like royalty. It was all very relaxed and happy. Could not have gone better.
> 
> I also picked up the check for my truck. We will pick it up on Saturday. Pics to follow.
> 
> Sounds beautiful!! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Roadyy, you may think that shaking it is obvious, but I've learned from past experience to always specify SHAKE IT. Yes, I am, but in people who were watching Lacey for me when I went out of town didn't shake the Vetericyn Gel bottle. The liquid is fine, but the gel needs to be shaken. After 3 days they had nothing but sticky gel in the bottom of the bottle and all the spray had been used.
> 
> So, yes, I am shaking it well. Glad you mentioned the baby powder container. I was going to ask you what you used for the baking soda. It really does crust up! I tried to brush a little off this morning and it wouldn't budge so I just left it alone. Trying to glob it on there is a nuisance. I'll get one tonight.
> 
> Thank you for telling me about this product!


Thanks for posting the pictures, Lacey looks like she is healing up well now. The treatment sounds odd, but seems to be working. Learn something new everyday! 

Now I've seen the wound, even more curious on what she cut it on. 

That's a bummer about the glass. You may get someone to replace just the glass part. Lowe's here gave me an estimate on my glass, plus they have lists of contractors.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I have found abuse of this kind toward employees not uncommon in veterinary practices. The same guy that will be kind to his patients and their owners will take out all his/her frustrations on staff. I almost wonder if it is not like an abusive spouse that tries to push their partner down so that they will feel both inadequate to leave and afraid to ask for a better environment to work or live in.
> 
> I am sure that most professions have people like this in charge of stuff on and off. You just would expect more out of somebody that makes their living saving lives of cute, fluffy things.
> 
> You are a good person to even give them notice.
> 
> If he/she tries to beg you back and you are tempted, I would lay down ultimatums such as higher pay, better hours, etc.
> 
> Of course if you take my advice on work issues, you may end up being broke most of your life like I have.


I have seen this too in nurses and doctors. The patients will love them and the staff never knows when they will blow. 

Sounds like a big bully! 

I had one manager, used to stand 6" in front of me and scream at me. I just stood there and stared at him without saying a word, but with a bored but listening expression (if that makes sense). The next evaluation, he said I took criticism well! I was thinking, what the hello? That screaming was supposed to be a critique? Wow. I didn't stay there long...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom, your gates are so fancy and beautiful!! Love the corn stalks 

Wonder if Phin will be happier with the corn gone? Would have been quite scary to ride past that while he was cutting. 

Thank you and Teresa for the links; the seat looks really comfy, but very expensive too! That style costs more than I paid for the saddle :shock: I do hope I can adjust in the existing seat! They don't appear to make it anymore, wonder if folks had trouble posting with such a high pommel. 

I plan to wait for a sale before I get another seat. May be a while...


----------



## Koolio

Good evening! Again, I'm trying to keep up. Work just keeps getting in the way.

Blue - I am glad you got things worked out with SS. I'm also happy to see Lacy's leg healing well. That looks like it was a very nasty wound.

HappyPlace - congratulations on your new truck! How is Nike doing?

Anita - congrats on the saddle!

Phantom- sorry to hear about your job. I'm glad you made the decision to not let them treat you badly any more. It just doesn't seem worth it.

Roadyy -I enjoyed the pictures of the Posse.

Work has been very busy and DH was out of town all week. I am also trying to squeeze in the last few days that are long enough to get in an evening ride when the weather is decent.

It looks like DD is going to Germany as she was offered the job. She has checked references to make sure the stable and the owner are legit and everything seems to be good. We have a police officer friend who does some international work that is going to do a quick check through Interpol for us as well, just to be sure. It will be a wonderful opportunity for DD as she will be hired to ride and groom show horses at a small, but very successful barn. They regularly bring in international riders and the trainer is from Belarus. She will learn to ride some high level eventing horses as well as get the opportunity to live in Germany for a year. Now we are trying to sort out travel insurance and a visa for her. If these go through with no issues she will leave for Germany in early December, just after she and I return from our Iceland trip and return before Christmas next year. I am excited for her, worried about her and sad about her leaving all at the same time. Some days it is tough to be a mom.

DD also has an eventing show at a facility two hours away this weekend so I plan to go down (take Lucy) and watch her ride Dressage and show jumping on Saturday. I'm not sure if I'll go for cross country on Sunday or not as I want to ride my guys and I've been severely neglecting the housework and yard work for the last couple of weeks.

We are still undecided about another boxer and are waiting for the breeder to temperament test the puppies to see if one is suitable for us. Ponies are fat and sassy. People are all working hard. Other than that, not much else going on.

It's almost Friday! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, what a wonderful opportunity for your DD. Hope it all works out well. Yes, if I were in your neck o' the woods I'd be cramming in as much riding as possible.

*Phantom*, glad you finally got to spend a little time doing the mundane things. I know what you mean about a certain point when folding laundry and dusting and putting things away is actually a pleasure. 

And your entry gate is beautiful. Such a lovely property

*Happy*, Pictures please! So glad it all went well.

*Anita*, yes the treatment does sound odd and it was a mental battle to go for it, but I'm impressed. This is a product that I can believe in as I don't like to overuse antibiotics and drugs. If I can use a product that utilizes a better way to let the body heal itself, then I'm all for it. I'll continue to document her progress. As for how she did it, we just aren't sure. Walked all over the place trying to find the culprit. Only one possible, but it had rained hard so any evidence was washed away. Fixed that situation anyway.

Ok, tired. Good night


----------



## Roadyy

*Tracey*, congrats and sympathy about DD's acceptance to Germany facility. I hope the up coming event is successful and your Iceland trip is beyond your dreams.

*Blue*, sounds like the family gathering was a welcomed relief and everyone enjoyed some time together. Hope the window isn't too expensive to repair.


I am so ready for 3:30 to get here so I can head for the camp site. So far everyone has cancelled for the camping portion, but a couple have said they will show up early for the ride. Nothing more relaxing than sitting around a fire in the middle of the woods alone to hear all the sounds of nature. AHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> *Twalker*, I hope your husband recovers fully very soon.
> 
> .


DH is feeling better. The coughing is awful though. He is chomping at the bit to get out and do things. Hard to keep him down.


----------



## Roadyy

Too bad he isn't up and ready to go now. I found some deer back strap in the freezer and have it laying out for the fire tonight at the camp site.


----------



## Roadyy

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I am about to head for the woods. See ya'll on the other side.




Buhbi


----------



## corgi

Quick question!

I am heading to the farm in a little while to get ready for the show tomorrow and I still haven't decided whether to enter in the long stirrup classes or novice horse classes.

Blue has so many holes in his training. He can throw a temper tantrum at any minute. Very unpredictable...so much so that of we get out to the show tomorrow and he pulls his shenanigans, I may not even go through with it. That being said, he does have moments when he is just fine. This horse is super smart and his temper tantrums and fake spooks are his attemps to get out of work. He is eligible for novice horse because he has never shown in western tack or western classes.

Long stirrup classes are walk/trot classes for more beginner riders aged 12 and up. I would qualify since I have never shown before and even though I have been riding now for almost 7 years, I am nowhere near ready to enter into an open class except for our fun show at the barn. LS will have children aged 12 and up in it. Is that going to look stupid if I am in there??

Help!

Will check when I get back from the barn.

Can you tell I am stressing and very nervous??


----------



## corgi

Talking myself off the ledge....

Gonna go for long stirrup. Yes. I made my decision.

I think.

Uggggghhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, have fun!

Corgi, Breathe! Enjoy!

Gotta update real quick. I have to leave for work in a minute. I went out to spray Lacey's leg again before going and the strangest thing happened. All the crusty stuff that was clinging on that I couldn't brush off, suddenly it all fell off on it's own and exposed clean healthy tissue underneath! I didn't have my phone on me and have to run now so no pic. Maybe in the morning. Not done healing by any means, but I'm more impressed every day.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio message me the name of the barn in Germany. I know someone who did a good amt of eventing there, she may know them.

Nike is doing well. I haven't had time to work him much, except for ground manners. They are all much improved on that end!

Today is our anniversary. DH found my rings today! They must have fallen off while I snoozed in the recliner. They were way down deep in a pocket of material under the recliner! DH looked there on a whim today. Best present ever!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening! Totally haven't been on here.....ABSOLUTLEY no time....each school year is worse.

I'm only on page 116, but have to rebut......I re measured.... My saddle is 28 inches. Still long. Talking to a fellow about a cowhorse saddle....

Reading lots on saddle fitting.....it's so confusing. Ugh.

Off to catch up.


----------



## Eole

*NM*, saddle fitting is confusing indeed. Now looking into "Y" girthing and anatomical girth for my new downhill pony. Never ending saddle quest... Hope you have some time for horse-breath therapy.

*HP*: :clap:yeah for your rings, what a relief.
*Blue*, so glad you cleared the SS mess. That's a nasty looking wound.
*AA*, nice saddle. I've seen seats for sale on tack exchange pages, I'll keep an eye open for you. What size?

*Corgi*, breath and smile. Ride Strong and have fun. I've mentioned DH a couple years ago doing low-level eventing, 50yo man amongst young teenager girls. He stuck out like a sore thumb, but had so much fun.

*Koolio*: I know a young lady who spent a year in Germany in a dressage barn. Do you think your daughter would like to get in touch with her? The mother in you might be sad, but you must be so proud to have such a bold, independant and adventurous daugther. 

*Rick*, have a great week end!
*PH*: glad to see Mia healthy and supervising your work. I'm sure Phin will be scared of the LACK of corn.  About bully bosses (or spouse): all I can say is I'm glad to be my own boss. I wouldn't have lasted long under any appearance of abuse of power and can become very politically incorrect.

TJ, Sue, Twalker, Greentree, MR, Ellen, Stan (?) and anyone my tired brain is forgetting: :wave:


----------



## Eole

For TJ: a tutorial on understanding the twist of a saddle. It is the narrowest point when sitting on the saddle (totally unrelated to a deep or flat seat). But the twist is above all about the horse's change of angles in its back and in relation to its width. A narrow twist might be nice for my comfort, but would never fit my barrel-shaped mare.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVW_SGqfIgI

I sold my Subaru tonight. Bittersweet, as I loved this car. Now I'm using the 2003 4runner. Still undecided on keeping it for a couple more years or selling and getting the Tacoma.

I rode Alizé yesterday and took Leyla along for the ride. Very happy dog! I rode Buttercup today: my grey pony is getting used to the new bridle. I'm wondering if it could be her teeth. I tried her new Scootboots and they stayed through mud. Unusually warm and not complaining about that. But days are getting shorter.


----------



## SueC

Hello, hope everything is travelling well for you all!

I dug up some old photos from 2009 and thought I'd share them: Drowned rat on horseback! :rofl:

Rikki-Tikki-Tavi was a friend's horse, an OTTB who'd set a track record in Queensland and "a horse noone could do anything with anymore" until my friend picked him up and started treating him with decency and patience. He was a fabulous horse, I loved him to bits, he was very like Romeo both in disposition and in the kinds of problems he'd had with people.

Once when we were taking photos of my friend and Rikki riding in the harbour, I was invited to have a splash on the big, solid, 17hh horse, and found that my friend's stirrup irons didn't accommodate my leg length, so I had a stirrupless jaunt on him. It was my first ever ride on Rikki-Tikki, but we already knew and liked each other well. I got completely soaked by the water thrown up by the horse legs at speeds faster than walking, and ended up looking like a drowned rat and freezing in the wind:










But my favourite photo was this:










:rofl:

..."it's moments like these"...)


----------



## SueC

*Corgi*: Have a whale of a time at your show. Well done for going, despite nerves. I think you look super with your horse, so just relax and enjoy. You're probably overestimating the competence of many of your fellow competitors!


----------



## corgi

I wish I would learn to stop worrying.

We did it! 

There was no one there.

No

One

It was me and Blue and then an experienced WP person with her horse. They combined our classes and judged us separately.:cowboy:

Of course, since we were the only one in our classes, we won all 3 and ended up with the Western Championship in LS.

LOLOLOLOLOL

Blue was an angel. He was such a good boy. He loaded like a dream and trailered with no issues. He was a little nervous when we first got there, but he settled down without any drama.

There were no spooks or tantrums.

He did everything I asked of him. Everything.:loveshower:

He desserved that Champion sash he won.

The judge complimented me on my equitation. Yay! She also said Blue and I have a wonderful WP walk. Our jog needs work, which I was well aware of. I decided to direct rein because his neck reining is just too unpredictable, but this show allows that in beginner WP classes.

I couldnt be happier. Blue was well behaved and now we know we can take him off property and he wont act like a fool. He even drank water from the bucket we brought with us. Isabella won't drink when she is off property.

I am so glad I did it but I think this is one and done for me. I am proud of both of us and this was a Bucket List item and it has been checked off. I am just not a show person. I like the judged trail rides and will continue with those, but don't think I will be a horse show gal!

Thank you all for your support. It means a lot.
I have lots of pictures and will post some later. But wanted to post this one now.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> I wish I would learn to stop worrying.
> 
> We did it!
> 
> There was no one there.
> 
> No
> 
> One
> 
> It was me and Blue and then an experienced WP person with her horse. They combined our classes and judged us separately.:cowboy:
> 
> Of course, since we were the only one in our classes, we won all 3 and ended up with the Western Championship in LS.
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Blue was an angel. He was such a good boy. He loaded like a dream and trailered with no issues. He was a little nervous when we first got there, but he settled down without any drama.
> 
> There were no spooks or tantrums.
> 
> He did everything I asked of him. Everything.:loveshower:
> 
> He desserved that Champion sash he won.
> 
> The judge complimented me on my equitation. Yay! She also said Blue and I have a wonderful WP walk. Our jog needs work, which I was well aware of. I decided to direct rein because his neck reining is just too unpredictable, but this show allows that in beginner WP classes.
> 
> I couldnt be happier. Blue was well behaved and now we know we can take him off property and he wont act like a fool. He even drank water from the bucket we brought with us. Isabella won't drink when she is off property.
> 
> I am so glad I did it but I think this is one and done for me. I am proud of both of us and this was a Bucket List item and it has been checked off. I am just not a show person. I like the judged trail rides and will continue with those, but don't think I will be a horse show gal!
> 
> Thank you all for your support. It means a lot.
> I have lots of pictures and will post some later. But wanted to post this one now.


Beautiful...:loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> For TJ: a tutorial on understanding the twist of a saddle.


Thank you Eole, now I understand exactly where it is & what it is.


----------



## tjtalon

Congratulations Ladona!

HP, Happy Anniversary, so cool that your rings were found!


----------



## corgi

A few pics from today. One at a time because my ipad won't cooperate.

Action shot!  :cowboy:


----------



## corgi

Heading to the ring.


----------



## corgi

A cool pic of hubby and Blue when we first arrived as he was walking him to aclimate him.


----------



## corgi

Last one. This was taken after the first class.


----------



## SueC

Well done! You both looked great!  How hilarious that only two people turned up...maybe they knew you were coming? ;-) And only one experienced person wanted to face competing against you? ;-) And/or maybe others felt underprepared, and stayed home after agonising about it? Horse shows! I am actually even more surprised that it didn't rain. Normally, the staging of a horse show is more effective than a rain dance!


----------



## Celeste

Started my new job today. It was mostly a bunch of online training. So far, so good.


----------



## Happy Place

Good job Corgi! Nice pics. Glad you had fun. That's the most important thing.

I got my truck! It's a short bed with a 5.9 engine and had a break controller. We are going to shop for a cap before the snow flies.

Hoping tomorrow to finally get some quality time with Nike. Needing a lesson on Bo too. I missed last week.


----------



## Blue

Nice truck!

So glad rings were found!

Yay! You did it! 

Been really busy so just trying to keep up. We heading out for a short easy ride in the morning. Dutch had sore feet and Lacey has that injury that is amazing how fast it's healing. We're staying close to home on a super easy trail in case we're jumping the gun, but I think it will be fine.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Partially caught up...think I'm on 121 now. Lol

Finally got jays shoe out on yesterday! With the swollen ankle and lost shoe, it's nearly been two weeks!:eek_color:

Had a date to ride with M set for three weeks now. Texted her we were on since I got the shoe....asked if I should pick her up at 8. She said sure, but I have to be home by 11:30.:x. Well....riding an hour is now even worth hooking up the trailer.....so I cancelled. Seriously, I have been a rushing fool since school started. I do not want to rush a horse back ride.:cowboy:

We will meet for breakfast and then I'll go rode by myself, which I don't mind since I haven't been in the saddle for so long.

Farrier looked at jays ankle and said he probably pulled a ligament. There's still a little lump there but said he should be fine. No heat.

Amazing....he took that mangled shoe, pounded it out and reused it! Didn't think it could be done.

Had him look at my saddle too to see if he thought it wasn't properly fitting. He thought it would be ok....but the more I look and learn, I see Jay has lost weight in the pockets behind his shoulders and the saddle doesn't sit as high as when I bought it. Tips a bit forward. Gotta call that guy! 

Corgi, CONGRATS!!!! Looks like fun. Jealous....always wanted a sash":wink: you deserve it....you worked hard.

Celeste, new job? Missed that one. What are you doin?

PH, did you quit? The hours? people? What did I miss there?

Ok, out of time. Take care all. Talk soon!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Real quick....here's the mangled shoe. Came out clean thank gosh!


----------



## VickiRose

Hello everyone!
Now I know I will forget people...but I did read everything, I promise!
Corgi, congrats on the show. You and Blue look good!
HP, isn't it cool that the rings turned up on your anniversary?
Nicker, I'm glad Jay is better and you can get some riding in.

Yesterday DDs theatre group competed in a One Act Play festival in our regional city. A bit like Corgi and Blue, they were the only ones in their category, so as DD said, they not only won, they came last too! LOL! DD was very happy to get an award for the best character actor and the judges had lots of positive comments for all of our actors. Our club also won the teenage section, which had eight groups in it. 
DH has been doing some renovations for me. We have a room which was meant to be a formal lounge room or theatre room, but we've never finished it off, even still had the plain concrete floor! So we decided to put in some dividing walls and turn it into a giant pantry/storeroom and a spare room/second office. It's looking good, should be able to paint it next weekend.
Boston and Rose are finally starting to lose a bit of weight, but they're a bit over being locked up in the small paddock every day. Spent half an hour grooming them today, and ended up with enough hair to practically make a whole new horse! Gotta love spring! Now I just need some time to ride!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Eole, Corgi and Sue - great pictures!

Corgi - congratulations on going to the show. I love the big smile on your face. It looks like you had fun and you did awesome!
Celeste - congrats on the new job.
Happy - nice truck! It looks like things are coming together nicely for you. Glad you found your rings!
Blue - I'm glad you got SS sorted for your son. You seem much more relaxed. How is the new dog doing?
Vicki - I had to do a double take when you said shedding and spring, then I realized you are down under and your seasons are opposite ours. LOL!
Nicker - good to see you around. Sorry you are so busy. Even with many years of experience, every school year seems to get more and more demanding. It is supposed to get easier when you become a pro, but it doesn't seem to...
TJ - how is the new job?

Yesterday I drove down to Red Deer to watch my daughter compete. I also took Lucy for some training around other dogs, horses, and large crowds. We also met up my friend who I got my previous boxer RJ from and Lucy got to play with her two dogs. She did well with everything and really enjoyed playing with other boxers. We are still waiting to find out if she will be getting a new boxer sister soon.

I'm not sure of DD's placing yet as she still has to ride X-country today but she had a lovely dressage test and a clear round of jumping. I think she had a time fault, but Himmy stayed focussed and steady throughout the jump course. They both looked great! Here is a quick pic of the two of them jumping.










We are busy trying to get everything together for DD's visa application to Germany. Once that is in, then we have to work on finding Himmy a new owner or someone to lease her for the year. If I didn't already have so many horses, I'd keep her and show her myself, but I don't have the time and she needs someone who can take her to her full potential. 

I did find a dressage coach who is willing to do haul in lessons on the weekends for both DD and I. This gal is from Germany as well and classically trained, so hopefully she can help prepare DD for her upcoming adventure. I will continue with her and hope to show next year.

I did get an email from the owner of the stable where I board Koolio in the winter asking me if I would help her out with some Western Dressage. She is a reiner and quite an accomplished rider, so I felt honoured that she asked me to help her. If she likes it, she may be someone I can go to competitions with. Otherwise, I have another friend who wants a show buddy for dressage as well.

I hope everyone is having a great weekend and has a good week!


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - how is the new job?


It isn't. Back to the drawing board.

Have been reading all. Congratulations on everyone's good stuff! Mine will come.


----------



## Celeste

For those who missed out on the new job thing; I am still teaching at the college. My new job is working weekends in a busy veterinary practice. It seems crazy that they won't turn me loose to work until I go through their online orientation, but that is the way they roll. I do get paid during the orientation. So far, I have learned about safety and not to sexually harass anybody. I think that I will be ok with those two. lol.


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> It isn't. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> Have been reading all. Congratulations on everyone's good stuff! Mine will come.


 Oh no! What happened?


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Oh no! What happened?


Don't want to go into details. Suffice to say (besides that company being fly-by-the-seat-of your pants & totally disorganized), I can't work for 10 bucks an hour for 4 hrs twice a week...maybe.

All just keep me in your thoughts for a good job, soon.


----------



## Celeste

I guess they don't really want anyone serious to work for them. Too bad. I hope you find something good soon.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Let's "Spice Up" our Sunday here.







Going to put these in the dehydrator, out on the deck mind you.
Carolina Reaper, Ghost Pepper, and Chocolate Habanero.
When dried I put in shakers, I wouldn't eat these as they are.



TJ: Be strong in your search.

Corgi: I still have no ribbons.

No camping this weekend, worked too many hours this week.
A few 14-16 hour days with starting up new equipment.

Good Day Everyone:


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> TJ: Be strong in your search.


Thanks MR. Have, since 5am this morning been submitting more online apps (a whole bunch).

I had wanted to go out to J's tomorrow, just to touch base. Then thought I should just stay home I keep doing the online app thing ('tho at present am running out of "where"). 

Will see in the morning; may text J tomorrow morning, when I know she's around, getting ready to go feed. I should save the gas $$...but may feel compelled for a bit of horse breath.

Will see.

Those are some fine chilies!


----------



## tjtalon

PS Celeste: your help w/a good resume has been invaluable and very useful. Thank you again.


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste I am going through the same online training, no extra pay though. This am I completed blood born pathogens, allergies and anaphylaxis, sexual harassment and safety equipment protocols. I have about 2 more hours to go.

I am giving freezer meal prep a try to help make my evenings easier. Today I prepped Italian chicken, chicken tacos, beef veg. Soup and mac n cheese with smoked sausage. I will also be making chili and cheese tortellini . Right now I have cookies in the oven for us and some neighbors. Almost done so I can go play with Nike. I almost feel like I could use an e tra day off!


----------



## VickiRose

TJ, I really hope you find a good job soon. That one really did sound pretty bad!
I'd give you a job if you were here. I like to have employees that are right across the spectrum of age and experience. You can really see the different skills everyone brings. My employees (8 of them) range from a 15yr old local girl, a 28yr old Brazillian girl, three people in their 40s, a couple in their 50s and my favourite, a gentleman in his mid 70s! Having a diverse staff is good. It means that if the ones with kids want school holidays off work, the others can cover for them, if the young ones want to party and have the next day off, the older ones can usually work, if I want someone to work early in the morning, the older ones usually like to, because then they can finish early and do something fun etc etc. and the older staff have such a wealth of experience to draw on, and a good work ethic, which rubs off on the younger ones. But the younger ones bring their energy and enthusiasm.... Stay positive, and keep in mind all that you can offer to an employer, I'm sure you have skills that are unique to you, and you will find the job that can best use them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Thanks MR. Have, since 5am this morning been submitting more online apps (a whole bunch).
> 
> I had wanted to go out to J's tomorrow, just to touch base. Then thought I should just stay home I keep doing the online app thing ('tho at present am running out of "where").
> 
> Will see in the morning; may text J tomorrow morning, when I know she's around, getting ready to go feed. I should save the gas $$...but may feel compelled for a bit of horse breath.
> 
> Will see.
> 
> Those are some fine chilies!


 I think it's time you get out of the house for a while. GO!:wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Riding Commentary:

A little different than the camping commentary.
Wifey says let's go for a ride, I am like alright.
We saddled up and hit the neighborhood about 1/4 mile away.








Crippled little goat follows us everywhere for the ride.
She has been stepped on by horses many times.
Hobbles down the rode very sideways.
Even missing half an ear due to getting in my horses feed pan.

Made a good 1/2 hour trip out of it.
Residential area brought out many bystanders.
Even people stopped to take pictures, go figure!
Neighbor said we can use his bridge to gain local trail access.
I am good with this!

Night All:


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, I can not say the same....I rode, but it wasn't what I was waiting for. 

Jay walked out fine, but was so crabby and kept pinning his ears back. Thought....is he just that cranky b/c he hasn't been ridden in so long? Not like him....

Got to the dirt road and made him trot. That's when I found it.....a limp. 

His fetlock IS still affected. Dang nabbit!

We went home.

I was a crab cakes after, waited so long.

Iced it twice, very little inflammation. More bute.

Came home and took a nap. LOL Relieved some of my crabbiness.

Onward!

Good night. Another busy week ahead.........:icon_rolleyes:

RIDE STRONG:gallop:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: so glad you found your rings!! what a perfect anniversary gift. and love the new truck.

*Eole*: glad you are getting some saddle time and that buttercup is getting used to her new bridle.

*corgi*: congrats on your show!! doesn't matter that there weren't many people there.. you and Blue still had to perform and you both did it! love the blue shirt with the multi-colored pad.

*Blue*: can't wait for updated pics.. i can only imagine your delight when the junk fell off and exposed healing skin!

*NM*: glad Jay is doing better and hope you are enjoying many moments in the saddle. short version of why i quit was because practice owner (the dr I never have gotten along with well) is extra insecure now since the new doctors and I get along so well.. so she has been making a point to be abusive. final straw was being called into a "counseling session" and having her tell me that while everyone else loved me and had nothing but wonderful things to say, she felt I was dishonest and would potentially hurt animals. it was all I could do to not tell her to f-herself right then and walk out. so I put my notice in - last day is friday.

*Vicki*: congrats to DD and her group. sounds like a great learning experience. our horses are starting to shed like crazy too.. boo to winter coats!!

*Koolio*: sounds like the show was great for DD and for Lucy.

*Celeste*: i had missed the new job, but orientation sounds about right so far. hope the rest is that smooth

*tj*: so sorry to hear the job didn't work out. hope the search turns up the perfect replacement asap. hope you make it out for HM tomorrow!

*MR*: just looking at the chili picture makes my throat burn and my eyes water.. eek. had a good chuckle at the goat that rides along with you.. sure don't see that every day!!


DH and I went down to Fair Hill, MD for a CTR this weekend. Have not had time to get pics or vids looked at though as we came home to something of a disaster. Decided to leave first thing this morning to beat the traffic (Eagles had a home game) instead of in the afternoon when today's rides were over. Thank goodness we did, as we arrived to find a gate shut that shouldn't have been.. meaning George, Dream and Phin were locked into a pen with no water!!    Horse sitter had apparently not checked/noticed the gate, so we have no idea how it got closed or when.

Spent the day checking vital signs and feeding small meals of very, very, very wet beet pulp every couple hours (as well as giving them back free access to the water tank of course). Amazingly everyone was bright and seemed pretty unaffected, though George did have slightly tacky gums until this evening (he is the least fat, so had the least amount of reserves) and a delayed skin tent. Because they were all bright and drinking and eating without encouragement needed, our vet didn't feel anybody needed any treatment (I was worried about impaction colic).

About to go out and feed the last beet pulp slushie of the evening and check the hay (been wetting that down too, so everything they eat has as much water as possible). Never a dull minute. :neutral:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I had a hard time "liking" your post as that's not something we like. But I DID like how it all got handled and the outcome will be fine. Whew! I bet your horse sitter was beside themselves! After reading about what happened as to why you gave notice, I'm glad you did. I'm sure that somewhere inside your "employer" knows where the problem lies. It's just easier to blame others than fix it themselves. Is this a "thing" with veterinarians? I lost a "learning position" with a local vet for a very similar problem and have heard of so many other problems of the same ilk. You deserve better than that.

*Nicker*, I'm so sorry Jay is still so sore! This has gone on for a while now. Sometimes I think the mega rips and tears like Lacey had are far easier to deal with than a sprain or strain. Hoping he feels better soon.

*Maryland*, Love that goat! Glad you got to ride. Holy Moley, those peppers! As someone from the southwest I dearly love my spicy food, but that would kill me I'm pretty sure. 

*Vicki*, What is it that you do? We also have a diverse pool of employees but we're in construction. Commercial plumbing. Entirely different world!

*Happy*, I'm tired just reading about all the cooking you did! I only did two days of meals today and too tired to eat dinner now. But I guess having your rings back, you feel pretty good, right?

*TJ*, What the heck?! Keep at it and stay rested. All this stress can make you very run down. Tomorrow is Monday right? It's been your horse Monday for years and you need that now more than ever. Go! Sending lots and lots of good strong thoughts your way.:hug:

*Corgi*, I'm so happy for you! Good job! Give Blue a big hug from me.

*Koolio*, what an exciting time you are going through. You must be very proud or your DD. How are you liking Western Dressage? A friend of mine who trains western has recently begun his own training in WD and finds it has taught him a lot about communication.

Well, son, DIL and I went for a ride this morning. It was much warmer than anticipated. The last few mornings have been very cool so it was a surprise. We chose a very easy smooth trail as Dutch's feet are still coming back and Lacey's leg was still in test mode. 

Dutch was still a little tender. You could tell when we hit some rock going down hill he'd get a little short, but he didn't stumble and just motored on. Good boy that one.

Lacey did great! Her wound did even break a sweat and the crusty covering held up for the whole ride. Of course I kept her out of the brush so nothing could scrape against it and possibly disturb the "scab". i honestly think within 2 weeks it should be healed.


----------



## Roadyy

Wow, so many to respond to from such a busy weekend.

Celeste, hope the videos end soon and get you to work.

Blue, congrats on the successful show. Great pics.

Dawn, glad all the horses turned out to be fine. How did the CTR go?

MN17, sorry Jay is still down, hopefully that will be done soon and you can be back in the saddle.

TJ, very sorry to hear the job didn't pan out. Hope the right job comes up soon.

Tracey, glad DD had a good event and hope everything works out superbly for Germany. Maybe Himmie will have a place soon after DD flies out.

MR, glad you got a ride in and nice goat.

Best for last...

Blue,,,,, I am very happy to read your update most of all!!!! I am chomping at the bit to see updated pics of the healing. Hurry up darlin!!!!


I got out to camp site Friday night and not another soul in sight. By 10pm it was so quite and I thought to myself " How quiet nothing is". It was so peaceful and the sky was so full of light. Saw a few shooting stars and heard a couple of owls in the distance.

Saturday morning Sam and Britt showed up around 7:45 and we headed out about 8. Since I wanted to really work Rowdy they convinced me to do alot of trot and cantering. I mixed my riding with sitting the trot and posting which gave me very sore shoulder muscles Sunday morning. I guess all the thigh workouts kept them from being sore from posting that much. We averaged 3.8 mph over 3 hours of riding with a max speed of 12.7 for one of the stints at a canter. Rowdy gave a couple of bucks from the start til around the middle of the ride, but by the end he had no thoughts of bucking anymore. 
We got down to the lake and had to walk them out into so they could have a snack and drink. We went out deep enough I had to throw my feet over the pommel else my boots would have been full of water. 

I had plans to ride again after church yesterday, but the truck has decided it needs more attention than I have been giving it. The water pump gave out so now it needs water pump, power steering pump and fan clutch.


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I hope Jay's fetlock recovers SOON. No wonder you got a bit crabby. 

Beautiful camping outing, Rick!

VickiRose, I think that that commute would be kinda long, lol. Sounds like a great mix of people you have there.

Lots of food prep, HP; sounds yummy, too.

Glad the horses are okay, Dawn. Is dealing with horses not ever scary!?

I think MR's goat just made my day. That's one cool little goat.

I am run down, Blue. Trying to put myself together to go out to J's later this morning. Will text her later to see if it's ok w/her.

That's it for me for now. Tired of whining about the job search. Something's bound to turn up (although had to laugh, when checked email this morning. I'd sent in an app yesterday for a burger joint down the street. Got a reply: I "don't meet their qualifications". Really?? I think that meant I'm over qualified to flip burgers). Sigh.

Yeah, getting out of the apartment might be a good thing to do today, before my butt becomes permanently fused to the chair in front of my computer).

Later...


----------



## Roadyy

I also want to update on Reba. She was successfully trimmed on all 4 feet Saturday afternoon and was a near perfect client while I stood at her head. Now she was a pistol when it came time to catch her and I gave up the first time and just went for my boys. Then came back after all other 7 were done. Finally pushed her into the round pen and worked her for another 10 minutes before she submitted. Then I went through the leading exercises with figure eights, stopping, backing and circles before going through the motions of picking up each hoof and stretching it out.
When HL came up he let her sniff him good before starting then she didn't try to get away from him at all. I gave her peppermint after each foot was done and then HL gave her one when he finished. He was so impressed with how far she has come because he knows how smart she is, but has used it to stay safe away from strangers. HL said that it usually takes 3 successful trimmings to get them over their fear of farriers then they are naturals.


I was so excited afterwards that I took Donna to Dothan shopping at Jefer's Pet Supply. I bought a pair of shotgun chaps and she got some wormers for her horses and a side pull halter. Then we headed to The Barn western store where I bought a couple new pair of Levi Strauss 505 and 517s that actually fit. I didn't realize how expensive the good pants have gotten. $38 a pair. Geesh, I could near bout buy a whole wardrobe for that $84 I spent on 2. haha..


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop in to say: YaY Rick!!! Good on you & Reba, that must make you feel really proud of your hard work with her.

Just very cool...!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is well and all had a good weekend. A, S and I rode the yellow trail Saturday. Very nice with no challenges, so it was a good ride for S and I as we are the novice riders. We have been fortunate not to have encountered any ground bees. One little pest is bothering Peaches. I call them bot flies. She is very leary of them flying around her legs. I kept wondering why she was walking along with her ears laid to the side as if she was looking at something she wasn't sure of. I kept looking around on the ground around her on the side she had her ear down on. Didn't figure it out until yesterday. She just took off running in her grazing area and ran down to the little shed, then in a few minutes she would run back up to the house. I suspected a horse fly or bees, but saw the little bee like insect around her legs. I sprayed her really good, but don't know if that keeps them away or not. She really hates those things. 

*TJ* I hope things turn around for you and you land that job you are looking for. It is out there, but I know the looking can be very discouraging. I wish you well and hope you find that job that will be perfect:thumbsup:

*MR* Love your mascot goat. Poor little guy, hate he is crippled up. Looks like it is enjoying going along with yall in the pic.

*Vicki * You sound like a really fun boss. Wish I lived closer to you. It is nice to see an employer who sees age as a plus and has such a high regard for age differences. Your outlook re: delegating due to age is super!! Very positive. Maybe you could give some pointers to employers here in the states.

*Blue* So glad Lacey's wound is healing well. Guess I had better get some of that med to keep around here. Could you give me the name of it. I know if I go back and try to find Rick's post naming it, it will be like looking for a needle in a hay stack. 

*Rick* Sounds like the solitude at the camp the other night was very peaceful. It is nice not having any lights to interfere with viewing the heavens. I have several owls around here I listen to when sitting on my porch at night. Very relaxing.

So glad Reba is coming along for the farrier so well. All that ground work is really paying off. You are so good with horses.

*PH13* I would be upset with the horse sitter. Glad all horses were ok. I hate stalling a horse just because of impactions. Last winter when I fell in the barnyard at 3 am I was carrying warm water to thaw out the water in the bucket. The thought of a blockage scares me. 

I know I am missing a lot. I wish I could get the site to set up a separate tab while posting like it did before so I could look at every post to respond to it. I had it figured out the other day, but :icon_rolleyes: I have forgotten what I did then. So I am going to submit this and see if I can retrace my steps. Got really spoiled being able to jump from tab to tab while posting.

Have a great day.

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Underwood's Horse Medicine

I will post the link on your message board so it will be easy to find again.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Celeste I am going through the same online training, no extra pay though. This am I completed blood born pathogens, allergies and anaphylaxis, sexual harassment and safety equipment protocols. I have about 2 more hours to go.
> 
> I am giving freezer meal prep a try to help make my evenings easier. Today I prepped Italian chicken, chicken tacos, beef veg. Soup and mac n cheese with smoked sausage. I will also be making chili and cheese tortellini . Right now I have cookies in the oven for us and some neighbors. Almost done so I can go play with Nike. I almost feel like I could use an e tra day off!


HP - Yummy. I'm coming to your house to eat.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place said:


> Celeste I am going through the same online training, no extra pay though. This am I completed blood born pathogens, allergies and anaphylaxis, sexual harassment and safety equipment protocols. I have about 2 more hours to go.


 
I'm not getting extra pay. I'm just on the clock.


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, you asked what business I'm in? I own and manage a post office, which is combined with a newsagent and lottery business. We are also the local toy shop and we sell local souvenirs and crafts. Oh, and we have the contract to deliver mail to the town. I don't think I'm anything special as a boss, but I do like everyone to feel valued and happy in their work. And I don't expect anyone to do anything that I wouldn't do myself. Which I think helps. You're just as likely to see me emptying the rubbish bins, serving at the counter, cleaning or settling customer disputes as you would see me doing office work, paying bills and buying stock. I believe we are a team, and I'm not necessarily the most important team member.

MR, I love the goat! Just the right accessory for a neighbourhood ride...
PH, I'm glad the problem seems sorted. I'd be pretty stressed in your position too. But you handled it well.
Roaddy, I'm happy Reba is doing so well.
Ellen, Boston hates bot flies too. He charges around the paddock with ears pinned trying to out run them. Or he kicks at them. DH thought he had colic the first time we saw it, because he was very grumpy and kept looking at his stomach and kicking at it. Had us in a panic until we saw the fly. Now he will come running up to me and say "mum, get rid of this thing!" And will stand still while I kill it! Rose strangely doesn't even seem to notice the bot flies.


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> I know I am missing a lot. I wish I could get the site to set up a separate tab while posting like it did before so I could look at every post to respond to it. I had it figured out the other day, but :icon_rolleyes: I have forgotten what I did then. So I am going to submit this and see if I can retrace my steps. Got really spoiled being able to jump from tab to tab while posting.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> God bless and keep.
> 
> :wave:


I'm not sure if this is what you are asking about, but if you want to quote and respond to something later on: 

Go down to the "quote" thing that you click to quote on. 
Rather than actually click it, right click it. 
This should give you the option of "open in a new tab". 
Click that option, and it will be there waiting on you in a new tab. 

I'm glad this is a subforum for people that aren't extremely young. My silly description of how to do this would probably sound stupid to a 25 year old.


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you are asking about, but if you want to quote and respond to something later on:
> 
> Go down to the "quote" thing that you click to quote on.
> Rather than actually click it, right click it.
> This should give you the option of "open in a new tab".
> Click that option, and it will be there waiting on you in a new tab.
> 
> I'm glad this is a subforum for people that aren't extremely young. My silly description of how to do this would probably sound stupid to a 25 year old.


Interesting! You can also open a blank page in a new tab by right clicking on the reply button at the lower left.


----------



## ellen hays

Allright!!!!

The ole geezer got it figured out. I'm back!

*Nickers* That shoe looks like it was hit by a train:eek_color: Hope Jay is back to himself soon. Glad the injury wasn't worse.

*Koolio * DD's pic looks great. What a horsewoman! I know you must be proud of her with good reason. Hope her move to Germany is uneventful and goes smoothly. Living abroad. How exciting!

*Celeste* Glad the weekend vet job is going well. I am not surprised since you there. I know you are enjoying the hands on. Must be a nice change. Definitely best of both worlds:thumbsup:

*Ladona* Congratulations. You look wonderful. Love your pics. You and Blue look great. I use to ride in amateur horseshows. Very amateur! Got some ribbons, but was not anything worth mentioning Loved being in them. Don't know if I would enjoy it as much now. You may have influenced an addition to my bucket list. We will see.:wink:

*Natalie* Enjoyed your pics. Beautiful scenery! Love that Belgian Shepherd. I have always wanted one, but don't know how it would fare in the hot humid southern temps. Thanks for the explanation on the twist. I am learning more everyday. Had no idea saddle fit had so many dynamics. I am going to study the vid a few more times to really understand that concept. I may need to get a better fitting saddle for Peaches. She is filling out, but her top line still concerns me. I don't want to damage her back. 
*
AA* Speaking of new saddles. Yours is really nice. It looks like it is really comfortable for the horse and looks good too:thumbsup:. Hope it works out well. Thought my saddle was ideal for protecting the back since it has the same gel cushion on the bars as is in the saddle seat, but don't know if it fits Peaches right. I was using a tacky tack pad until I noticed what looked like a healed up rub on her back. Got a really heavily padded western pad that I am using now. She hasn't filled out yet so her backbone and withers is a concern. 

Hey *Sue*. Lovely pics. Love to reminisce on your past riding. You have lived a wonderful horse filled life.
*
TWalker* Glad your DH is better. Pneumonia is a bad thing. Can creep up and a person never realizes how sick they are. Glad you caught it when you did.

OK, think I got everyone for now. If I missed anyone, please forgive. 

Again, hope everyone has a great day.

Also, God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

HP Yeah, I knew I wasn't finished. Hope you catch up on your lessons and get some time with Nicke. Love that horse time:loveshower:


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Allright!!!!
> 
> The ole geezer got it figured out. I'm back!
> 
> *
> TWalker* Glad your DH is better. Pneumonia is a bad thing. Can creep up and a person never realizes how sick they are. Glad you caught it when you did.
> 
> .
> 
> :wave:


Glad you got it figured out Ellen. The DH is doing much better. still getting a little out of breath but coughing is subsiding.


----------



## Twalker

Not much going on with me. Lady has hurt the back of her foot. Did alot of soaking in ebsensalts (?) and medicating. Hope to get to ride her tonight. She is such a good girl. I've been babying her grooming walking/hand grazing and giving her treats. I know, I'm bad. Made a couple new friends at the barn. They are my age and love to ride. The one just bought 3 Rocky Mountain horses and a TWH. The other girl leases just like I do. I'm really enjoying being back with horses and horse people.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> Underwood's Horse Medicine
> 
> I will post the link on your message board so it will be easy to find again.


Thanks Rick.


----------



## Blue

Ok, here we go. This is just for Roadyy. I know it still looks ugly, and only someone who's had to deal with a bad cut and is happy to see a good healthy scab can appreciate this. This is this morning, even after riding yesterday and being turned out with the others.


----------



## Roadyy

WAHOOOOOOO!!!!!! That really looks great!!! Very happy for you Blue!!!!



TW, Epson Salt is a good product. I like using it too. I also keep the big bottles of blue Listerine handy for soaking sore muscles.

Ellen, glad you figured out the webz.

Ladona, congratulations of being the Alpha/Omega of your class. Ya'll really do look fabulous together and that was a great foggy picture of your DH walking away.


Sue, great stroll down memory lane with great pics.


I called a few shops to get quotes on truck repairs. To replace the water pump, Fan clutch and power steering pump is about $700. I think I will order the parts and do the repairs myself. Will take me longer, but save me several hundred in labor costs and tax. Parts are only about $200-$250 depending on place.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, saving several hundred is worth the effort.


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Ok, here we go. This is just for Roadyy. I know it still looks ugly, and only someone who's had to deal with a bad cut and is happy to see a good healthy scab can appreciate this. This is this morning, even after riding yesterday and being turned out with the others.
> 
> View attachment 699225
> 
> 
> View attachment 699233


That is looking awesome.


----------



## Blue

Isn't it funny how we can appreciate the beauty of a big ol' scab the same way we see the beauty in a big pile of poop after a bout with colic.:love shower: Only animal lovers, right?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Opinions please.

Ended up talking to the vet today cause I needed more bute.

She said I was doing everything right for Jay's fetlock swelling (which is nearly gone, but apparently sore) but she recommended stall rest.

He hates to be confined and I hate to confine him.....what if I kept them both in at night for a while. Do you all think that would be OK? That is when he injured himself...at night. Partied too hard during the 'pasture party'. LOL

I tell ya, if I leave him in, he'll just paw at the door and end up injuring himself more.

Thoughts please!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Opinions please.
> 
> Ended up talking to the vet today cause I needed more bute.
> 
> She said I was doing everything right for Jay's fetlock swelling (which is nearly gone, but apparently sore) but she recommended stall rest.
> 
> He hates to be confined and I hate to confine him.....what if I kept them both in at night for a while. Do you all think that would be OK? That is when he injured himself...at night. Partied too hard during the 'pasture party'. LOL
> 
> I tell ya, if I leave him in, he'll just paw at the door and end up injuring himself more.
> 
> Thoughts please!


Interested in what the experienced folks will say...but...would it help to wrap it, maybe put a boot on? Then leave him out at night? Is he more relaxed & won't paw at the door if they're both stalled for the night? If so, that might be the way to go...


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, that gash recovery looks awesome. Told Janice today the Underwood stories here, she's not heard of the product. If something like that happens to one of the horses, I'll remind her...what was it again that is sprinkled over the product?

Yes, had a HM today, much more than expected. I texted her that I'd like to come out & just say hello to everyone & she said that was fine. I got out there when just when Janice was done doing morning breakfasts & setting up grains for evening, for those that need their supplements. caught up on her news, she got caught up on mine. I got busy raking hay out of the pen pathways, to make the aisles nicer, for something to do & to be helpful (her suggestion, when I asked her what I could do). Peaceful & quiet activity, listened to the horses munching their hay, snorting around in their water. Lovely sounds, great aromas.

In the middle of that, Janice walked up & said she had a lesson at 11a (it was about 10a then) & what horse would I like to get out (choices being TWH Spirit or Poilish Arabian SammyD) & just ride on my own in the oblong pen. Well...had no thought to ride, being as I've been cloistered in my bedroom @ the comp for 2 mos w/no exercise to speak of, besides some stair-stepping. I chose SammyD...he's leaving end Oct (although Janice is going to see if she can buy him; owner is in Florida & is unsure about moving him down there...fingers crossed).

Had to ride, just had to, in shape or not, & SammyD is a cupcake. I stopped my raking, got him out & all ready, except for the girth strap (being challenged there; saddle & pad needed adjusted back a bit, but Janice showed me why, w/how the bars were in relation to his shoulders). She was surprised that he let me bit & bridle him w/out throwing his head, as is his wont. For some reason, after i rubbed on his poll for a bit of head lowering, he did just fine w/it.

To be continued, so that this doesn't get eaten. Yes, hijacking!!


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Opinions please.
> 
> Ended up talking to the vet today cause I needed more bute.
> 
> She said I was doing everything right for Jay's fetlock swelling (which is nearly gone, but apparently sore) but she recommended stall rest.
> 
> He hates to be confined and I hate to confine him.....what if I kept them both in at night for a while. Do you all think that would be OK? That is when he injured himself...at night. Partied too hard during the 'pasture party'. LOL
> 
> I tell ya, if I leave him in, he'll just paw at the door and end up injuring himself more.
> 
> Thoughts please!


You have to do whatever will cause him the least stress to the sore fetlock. If turning him out during the day keeps him from pawing all day, that might be the best plan. 

I hope he is ok.


----------



## tjtalon

Went to the big oblong pen & lunged him to get his kinks out. Janice stood by, w/suggestions, but pretty much let me figure it out myself. (He's much easier to lunge than either Spirit or Bailey). Tightened up girth strap, mounted up & I was on my own!

We slow walked, faster walked. Took him thru the cone figure 8 thing & over poles. He loves to be talked to while riding him, was more responsive with "good boy! That's the way to do it!". After 15-20 min of just getting acclimated & having fun just being ON, by this time Janice's student had arrived & she was busy w/him w/his grooming & tacking up of Friday...but she hollered out "Get him to the rail & get him to trot!"

So, I did. She'd warned me that he can be a bit lazy about it, & he was, but he's also careful at the slightest hint of unbalance & will go back to a walk. We did our best trotting episode when I put the reins in one hand, my hand on the horn (he neck reins somewhat...did rather well, I thought) & imagined that my feet were out of the stirrups. That relaxed my butt down & sat pretty well here & there.

We practiced & practiced, & I mixed it up w/direction changes, cones/poles, diagonals across the pen to change directions, so that he wouldn't be totally bored. I had so much FUN!!

Then Janice & her student arrived to use the pen. Thought my time was done, but Janice said "Go take him out on the perimeter path & into the pasture if you want. Just go ride along & enjoy yourself." So...we did! He was all happy for an out & about; he's a weed-yanker, but behaved well w/being pulled up & direction oriented. Did that for half-hour at least, then he was just "done" by various actions & I knew it. Took him to the rail of the oblong pen to get his lead rope, put it on the horn & headed to the grooming/tack post.

Talked w/Janice about that sudden change in his attention & demeanor & she laughed, saying his "time clock had gone off, he does it all the time!". This danged horse apparently knows that lesson time is 45 min-1 hr, then he's "done". Well, he "doned" on me. That's hilarious.

However, I found that I was done too, after I got off on wobbly legs. Oh...this is funny: I hadn't realized that his girth strap had loosed & when I dismounted the saddle & pad came sliding down w/me! I hoisted it back up & thought "Oh! C**P!" I told Janice & all she said was "See how good you're balance has gotten?" Oh, geez...

He got his sweaty saddle marks brushed down good & gotten taken home. He gets grabby for the cookie treat, so made him back up & stand quietly, then he got his cookie.

Then I cleaned & filled a couple of perimeter tanks that needed it (I'd noticed, after letting SammyD drink out of one of them when we were done). Janice by this time was done w/lesson & student was untacking & she said I could groom someone if I wanted, but Spirit & Bailey both needed a good flyspray rag thing on their faces & ears. So, did that. Sprayed the walls & ceiling of Bailey's shed too. She poops in her shed, so flies there were funky.

Talked a bit more w/Janice before I went home.

HorseMonday, a real one!!! Did me good. I'll get back into my personal fray tomorrow, but today was a blessing.

Have 3 pics to follow...


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Opinions please.
> 
> Ended up talking to the vet today cause I needed more bute.
> 
> She said I was doing everything right for Jay's fetlock swelling (which is nearly gone, but apparently sore) but she recommended stall rest.
> 
> He hates to be confined and I hate to confine him.....what if I kept them both in at night for a while. Do you all think that would be OK? That is when he injured himself...at night. Partied too hard during the 'pasture party'. LOL
> 
> I tell ya, if I leave him in, he'll just paw at the door and end up injuring himself more.
> 
> Thoughts please!


Sure, keep them both up for the night. After a few nights, he should get used to the new routine.


----------



## tjtalon

All in all, a great day. Out & about by myself. I felt very confident on/with SammyD; Janice says all of her students feel that way, that's why she wants to keep him.

Ok, pics: 1st one (AnitaAnne!!); my new boots got horsified, for real:



2nd one, face of SammyD:


3rd one, in the interest of my bit learning; this is Sammy's, he likes that flat thing in the middle:


Ok, I'm done. Thank you for letting me hijack, haven't had horse stuff to share in in awhile.

Btw, I mentioned to Janice the $150 I have stashed for 4 lessons. She said to keep hold of it, that I might need it, & besides: "We've known each other awhile now, I know what you're about. Just come do a few whatever chores once in awhile & just ride when you can. Sometimes I'll have time to be with you, sometimes I won't. I've lost track of chores=lessons (so have I), so, we go from here. No worries...you'll ride here".

I did tell her that I'd gotten depressed enough lately to think of just giving here my bucket of grooming stuff & my lead rope/halter & just calling it a day...but that I can't. I just can't quit. She gave me a sidelong "H**ll no" look (even 'tho she doesn't use that language, but that's what the look was) & said "No, you need that stuff. You can ride here, anytime".

Wow.....


----------



## VickiRose

TJ, I think I like your Janice  
What a lovely offer, and what a great day you had!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> Now looking into "Y" girthing and anatomical girth for my new downhill pony. Never ending saddle quest... Hope you have some time for horse-breath therapy.
> 
> .
> *AA*, nice saddle. I've seen seats for sale on tack exchange pages, I'll keep an eye open for you. What size?


A size 17" would be great, that's my usual size in Dressage saddles, so I guess the same. I don't really want to pay new seat costs...

Never ending saddle quest for sure. I am not sure this saddle will work for Chivas, I just can't seem to find that sweet spot when a saddle sits in the correct place. Going to keep trying. He may need to loose some weight to make it work. 

Downhill horses are strange to canter on. Have had two of those, still have on Sassy who is fine until canter, then it feels like she is dipping into a hole. Don't know the solution for Buttercup. More padding in the withers area maybe?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Today is our anniversary. DH found my rings today! They must have fallen off while I snoozed in the recliner. They were way down deep in a pocket of material under the recliner! DH looked there on a whim today. Best present ever!


That is wonderful news!! Greatest present ever!! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow everyone has been so busy!! I finally am caught up with my reading, now will try the feedback! 

First had dog show this weekend, so didn't get much horse time in. I wasn't showing, but am a long time member and this was our even for the year. Didn't get any pictures though. 

*TJ*: I am so sorry to hear the job was a bust. Call it practice I guess. 

Really glad you had such a wonderful horse Monday!! Your Janice is really something special. As you are!! Love the dusty boots 

You have come so far in with the horses, and learnt so much. That bit you used is a French link, egg-butt snaffle btw. 

*Happy*: Nice looking truck!! Congratulations!! Hope you get some good ride time in soon!

*VickieRose*: Interesting that you can own a post office there, ours are private, but still kind of government if that makes sense. (not) 

Your employees are very lucky to have you as their boss, you sound like a good one!! 

*Eole*: your little dog is such a charmer! Looks like life is one great adventure  I think Alize has the prettiest ears! So perfectly shaped and she is always looking ahead. 

*Koolio*: Oh my! So much happening with your DD right now! It is so wonderful that she is able to follow her dream, and get paid for it! Sad for you to be so far away though. I sure hope you are able to visit her. When you do, please don't forget to send us lots and lots of pictures!! 

She and Himmy looks so good! Looks like a blue ribbon ride to me! Good to hear Miss Lucy had fun on her outing. 

*Ellen*: So nice you were able to ride the trails! Would love to see some ear pictures! Extra padding for the saddle sounds like a great idea. 

*Corgi*: Blue looks wonderful! Love the sight of a beautiful chestnut walking in the early morning mist. How did he get the name Blue anyway?The eye? 

I think it's great they held the show anyway with only two entrants, but do wonder why such a low turnout? You did great and both look wonderful!! Love seeing all the blue!

*Twalker*: sorry to hear your DH had pneumonia, but good to hear he is recovering. Hope you are able to ride again soon. 

*Roadyy*: Lovely camp pictures! Sounds like you had a great time. Peace and quiet are good for the soul at times. Shopping trip sounds like fun! I have always wanted to visit Jeffers, I buy a lot of stuff from them cause they are very fast shipping. 

*MR*: I absolutely adore your goat! How sweet of her (?) to come along. I would be taking pictures of your group too if I saw y'all coming down the road 

*Nicker*: sorry your ride was a bust, and that shoe! OMG what a twist Jay gave that! Did he catch it on his back foot? Missed that part...but hope his fetlock recovers quickly. I think I would have him rest it as much as possible, but that can be tricky to do with a fit horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom: I thought I saw a post of yours when I was skimming this weekend about what was said to you by the owner. I can't find it again to double check what I read, so don't know if I dreamed it or what. 

But what I thought I read was so shocking, I could hardly believe it!! Does this idiot even have a clue about what kind of person you are? 

So my thoughts are:

1st; that vet is insane. She either has not been taking her meds, or visiting her counselor, or something. But truly insane. 

2nd; I admire you for keeping your head at the time of the last verbal attack and not feeding into her insanity. 

3rd; I do believe there is some sort of legalese that covers this sort of situation. Deflamation of character comes to mind. Hostile work environment is another, but don't know if that applies to a boss or not. 

I doubt you will sue, but it is something to think about, especially if you have any reason to believe that your crazy (ex) boss will spread these false accusations to your prospective employers.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste: videos sound interesting, but hope you get into the hand on stuff soon. Hope you don't loose all your riding time when your weekends at the vet office start. Did you say it was a small animal practice? 

btw, how is the little birdie doing?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Underwood's Horse Medicine
> 
> I will post the link on your message board so it will be easy to find again.


I wonder what the shelf life of this stuff is? After the miracle healing of Lacey's leg, thinking I might need to keep some of this stuff on hand.


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> TJ, I think I like your Janice
> What a lovely offer, and what a great day you had!


VR, you reminded me of something Janice said today, after I told her that I'd been told by a couple or so of HF friends, to pretty much get my butt out there to the horses today. She laughed & said "I think they know me enough by now thru you, that they know I'd have told you exactly the same thing!"

Yeah, she's a keeper. Thank God she thinks I am too:gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all!

Thanks for the advice. I decided to keep them both in tonight and we will keep them on the upper pasture during the day and give them hay, as it is pretty much a dry lot now.

They like to gallop down to the front pasture, which is not good for him....so that is what we will do for now. 

I guess during hunting season I keep them in at night, so hoping it's not a problem. I just hate change in routine.

Iced him down again, buted and got some new therapy gel. Filled his stall with a nice thick amount of sawdust.

Here's what I am dealing with. Actually seems a bit more swollen today, but when I got there he was busy chasing Rainn. :icon_rolleyes:


AA, suspecting Jay caught his back foot on the front shoe. Seems to happen every fourth week.....when his toe starts to grow. We trim every sixth. THat is why he is now wearing he overreach boots. He gets to partying and looses a shoe. 

TJ, FABULOUS DAY!!!! Glad you decided to go. Does a body good. :wink::loveshower::runninghorse2:


----------



## Happy Place

Sad day today. My aunt, the woman who got me to take lessons and drove me and my cousin to our weekly riding lessons, is in the hospital. She's 80 now. She just moved to a Memory Center and was settling in nicely. Last night she fell and hit her head. They found a blood clot in her leg and a fever. My cousin says she was hard to wake today and was talking in her sleep to her son who passed away at age 13, telling him that it was time I feel so sad and helpless. I am just praying for peace and the greatest good.

I spent a little time with Nike. He still gives me a hard time catching him, but that's the worst thing he does. I can't get enough weight on him. still too ribby. I think it's his teeth. His coat is good and he seems happy and content.

My friend at work said that she has two horses and invited me to come ride with her. She is the one that my coach knows. K is a trail rider...YEA!!!:cowboy:


----------



## Happy Place

Nicker- Why do you keep them in at night during hunting season? Hunting hours end with daylight. Unless you have unscrupulous hunters, you may be better off keeping them in during the day and out at night. I'm a hunter, so that comment just caught my attention. Not criticizing, just curious. Around here, you see lots of horses with bright orange sheets on during hunting season!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Sad day today. My aunt, the woman who got me to take lessons and drove me and my cousin to our weekly riding lessons, is in the hospital. She's 80 now. She just moved to a Memory Center and was settling in nicely. Last night she fell and hit her head. They found a blood clot in her leg and a fever. My cousin says she was hard to wake today and was talking in her sleep to her son who passed away at age 13, telling him that it was time I feel so sad and helpless. I am just praying for peace and the greatest good.
> 
> I spent a little time with Nike. He still gives me a hard time catching him, but that's the worst thing he does. I can't get enough weight on him. still too ribby. I think it's his teeth. His coat is good and he seems happy and content.
> 
> My friend at work said that she has two horses and invited me to come ride with her. She is the one that my coach knows. K is a trail rider...YEA!!!:cowboy:


I liked this for the possibility of a trail ride. 

Sorry to hear about your Aunt, that does not sound good at all. 

My Aunt is also in the hospital, she had surgery today aorta was 95% blocked. Had a heart cath today and a stent put in. She is 96yrs old and I have been worried sick.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker that looks so sore. Did he strain stretch a tendon?


----------



## Eole

*MR*, the dog-goat is adorable, I would have taken pictures too. To me, neighborhood rides are for PR: I stop, let kids pet my horse, even give a cookie (always some in my pockets), answer multiple questions.

*Celeste*, glad to know you learned not to harass sexually your clients. (which are the animals or their owners?)

*Vicki*, I like how you include the value of older workers. I think our elders have so much to share.

*Twalker*: glad you find your place and friends at the stable. Lady sounds like a sweetheart.

*Blue*: the wound is healing amazingly well.
*Corg*i: you and Blue are true champions, no matter what. Looking good and loved the picture in the fog.

*HP*, hope you can ride with your friend at work. You deserve some saddle time. Praying for your aunt, that is worrisome. She gave you a great gift, the love of horses.

*NM*, I hope Jay gets better soon. I think you are doing the right thing: you know best how to keep him the safest.

*Rick*, sounds like you truely appreciated the quiet evening at camp. Nice pics. You did a great job with Reba, I can't believe how patient and dedicated you are to rehabilitate her. You believe in her, don't you?

*Ellen*, so glad you can ride and share with friends.

*PH13*, how was the CTR? Coming home to horse witout water: :evil:
My first distance ride, the sitter didn't come the second morning, which means our horses were confined in dirty stalls without food-hay or turn out for 24h. We were beyond mad...


----------



## Eole

*TJ*: :loveshower::clap::happydance:That's what I have to say about this week's Horse-Monday episode. This is wonderful: the day, Janice, the ride, the reassurance that you are always welcome there. Things work out well. Now, a great job is next. Your burger-shop story reminds me of a scene with Kevin Spacey in American Beauty.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJh5wdvdfVE

*AA* : hope you can make the saddle work for Chivas.


> Downhill horses are strange to canter on. Have had two of those, still have on Sassy who is fine until canter, then it feels like she is dipping into a hole. Don't know the solution for Buttercup. More padding in the withers area maybe?


 I don't really want to level the saddle on her back, that is her conformation and I'll deal with it. I think trying to level the saddle wouldn't be right, but I could be wrong about that. I'm hoping a "V" rigging and shaped girth will help keep the saddle in place.

As for the bridle, she now tolerates it, only to find it rubbed her raw on her cheek after a short ride. This is supposed to be the best tack maker around. :icon_rolleyes: But I think I did a real pretty french-braid. And the Scootboots are a success so far.

I explored trails on ATV with a colleague this week end and took pics under power lines. You can see the ocean of mountains I ride in. Lakes are hiding in between each hills. I want to ride from my place to his sugarbush, about 35km.


----------



## SueC

Right, I promised photos of our Kalgan River walk (3h, 12km, twisty-turny uphill-downhill), here they are:









Brett at the rock pools at the start of the walk.










Old stone house on the river bank.










Brett amongst typical streamside vegetation.










The dog always enjoys our bushwalks (when we're not in National Parks, where dogs aren't allowed).










I also enjoy the walks, and they're getting my fitness back to pre-bronchitis and pre-building levels. Before building we used to walk seriously for hours every weekend, and do small strenuous walks or cycles several times a week.










I love our dog, she's such a hypercharged canine, hardly stands still!










She spent a fair bit of time in the water as well - she swims like a hydrofoil, with her chest lifting out of the water and leaving a giant wake behind her. All the dogs we've had enjoyed swimming, but none was so lightning-fast in the water...










I love the one ear up, one ear slightly tilted thing going on with our Jess! 


...my horse also thanks me for working on my fitness, it makes me a better rider.

I kind of burnt out several times over the past five years with unrealistic schedules coupled with a strong work ethic. I am now learning that I actually do have to take care of myself first so I can properly attend to the things I have to do (and don't have to do all at once).

Does this strike a chord with anyone? How old were you when you learnt this? (My husband was born with it! :rofl


----------



## Blue

Trying to keep up here.

*Nicker*, I think arrange the situation that will create the least amount of anxiety for the horse. I've found that a calm horse, even doing what they aren't supposed to, will heal faster than an anxious horse "resting". If that makes sense. I also wanted to ask why keep them in at night during hunting season? I keep mine in at night but more for me than anything else. I have to stall them up to feed, so its easier to stall them in at night feeding and then let them out after morning feed.

*TJ*, Wow! and Double Wow! So awesome of a day for you! I can almost feel your happiness here in Arizona. You should be very proud of yourself.

*Anita*, I've only ridden a couple of downhill horses and found them to be very awkward. it never occurred to me to try a different saddle. Here I've had the same saddle for years. Are all English saddles hard to fit or is it just getting the seat right?

You didn't say anything earlier about your aunt? How is she doing? Please keep us posted.

As for the shelf life on the Underwoods, I'm not sure, but it may be worth checking into. I know I'll be keeping a bottle on hand.

*Happy*, I just don't know what to say other than I'm so very sorry. You should maybe take the offer of riding with this friend. It may do you some good. Please keep us updated on your aunts condition. Sending strong, positive thoughts your way.

*Eole*, I watched that clip with Kevin Spacey and had to choke! I'd never seen that. Thank you for making me laugh tonight. Amazingly beautiful scenery and a gorgeous horse. So sorry she got rubbed raw a with a new bridle. Any way to make adjustments?

Well, I probably missed an awful lot, but I'm thinking of all of you. Hope all is well.


----------



## Blue

Oh yeah. This is how hot it was for our Sunday ride.


----------



## Blue

Here's a close up. This is my sons pit mix Brandi. Very smart dog. I need to get a bigger water bucket so his dog and my heeler can fit in at the same time. And leave room for the horses to get a drink.


----------



## Blue

And my dog Blue, politely waiting his turn in the water.


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, you asked after our new one, Patch. He's doing much better. I will try to upload some recent pictures of him, but he really never stops moving. We went through the period of chewing up everything, jumping on everyone, barking at everything. I sprinkled cayenne pepper on everything, taught him that you get more pets when all fours are on the ground and we just ignored the barking and it stopped mostly. He's made himself very much at home and completely bonded with my husband. Go figure. This is the man that looked down his nose at "another stray" I dragged home. 

Patch waits for me to get home from work (on the couch) then goes to sleep on the rug on husbands side of the bed. Follows him everywhere. Nick even talks to him! I'll make a rescuer out of him yet.

Ya know, once about 2 years ago I asked him what he'd do with the money if we won the lottery. You know what he said? He'd buy as much land as he could and start an animal sanctuary for all the poor souls that others discard. Awe! This is why I love this man. His big heart. And he treats me like a queen.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> Nicker- Why do you keep them in at night during hunting season? Hunting hours end with daylight. Unless you have unscrupulous hunters, you may be better off keeping them in during the day and out at night. I'm a hunter, so that comment just caught my attention. Not criticizing, just curious. Around here, you see lots of horses with bright orange sheets on during hunting season!


Because we had a horse shot by poachers years ago.  Yes, the first few days of hunting we keep them in too....


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Nicker that looks so sore. Did he strain stretch a tendon?


 Farrier thinks he pulled a ligament. 

It happened one night I had decided to keep both pastures open, as both are mostly dry beds now. Just thought I would give them more 'room to move around'. Well....that next morning DM found they had horrible clover mouth, bad enough to call the vet, AND that night I found a swollen fetlock. (not sure why I change things...that is when things happen, hence why I are reluctant to change.)

Not sure what they were doing out there. :neutral: Three nights later we had a lost shoe! :eek_color::eek_color: The cool nights must get them frisky....need a camera out there! LOL

More I think about it, the more it makes sense to keep them in at night for a while....that seems to be when they injure themselves.

Farrier didn't seem too concerned when he came Saturday. He comes again next week. Vet wants me to have him to caliper testing to make sure it isn't more than a pulled ligament.....but I suspect it ,the way they gallop and buck in the fall air. They are happy horses. :gallop:

PH,  what a wicked witch of a boss! I think I would have wanted to cold cock her:x Good luck!

Have a great day all!

P.S. Terry you better still be on cloud nine! :wink:

RIDE STRONG:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Place, If Nike is being hard to catch are you working on pushing him off just as he starts to move away? Making it your idea he is going away from you? Then let him settle some where and go push him off that spot. Do that several times each time you go out to visit and he will get the idea. Even when he decides to come in to you push him off so that he learns that he comes to you when you invite him in. Everything he does while you are there is your idea, not his. He can do whatever he wants for 23 hours, but for the 1 hour you are there everything he does is what you want.


Eole, I truly do believe in her. She is one of the smartest horses I have worked with. I was actually dancing around after the trimming was done from being overflowing with joy. While it was not a pretty sight it got a few smiles and giggles from onlookers. They knew how excited and big of a goal it was for me to get too this point. Now as soon as the cooler weather sets in I will try to get her further on ground work towards saddling every time we work together. I am hoping to have a new riding partner come Spring. I will have to remember to spread my riding time between her and Little Man.


MN17, I would stall them both at night and turn out during the day. Every hour he is able to get rest on the fetlock is an hour closer to being healed. If nothing else take duct tape and wrap a couple of layers with sticky side up then reverse and wrap a few layers sticky side down to give him so protection against pawing. When time to remove the tape you can cut it and it will just fall away since the first layer was not sticking to the hoof. Hope that makes sense. You can add in a layer of rubber material to make a bumper on the toe. I have done this before and had very good success.


TJ,, that has made the top 5 list of great HM's to date, hun. So very glad you have her in your life. Amazing is all I can think of to say.


AA, I have the same down hill issue with LM and it gets annoying at the canter and a quick stop from canter. 

I am not sure on the shelf life, but I think I read 1 year. I need to look back at the site for confirmation on that. I have a bottle that was sitting for 6 months after Boo's recovery and it was what I started Trusty's treatment while waiting on a couple more bottles to come in as I knew it wouldn't be enough to go all the way through his healing.


I asked the prettiest girl I know out on a date yesterday evening. She said YES!!. So I took her out to see the horses for a little while then went old fashioned and spent the evening at an ice cream parlor talking, smiling and enjoying some good ice cream. I had so much fun and hope she will go out with me again soon.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole, loved that youtube clip! (I love Kevin Spacey anyway).


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, yes ma'am, I'm still on cloud nine. Even enjoying the soreness this morning, lol, since it came from such a good thing. Yesterday helped me to feel that everything else will turn out okay too.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, so sorry. Yeah, I'd be pretty protective of mine during hunting season as well.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> *PH13*, how was the CTR? Coming home to horse witout water: :evil:
> My first distance ride, the sitter didn't come the second morning, which means our horses were confined in dirty stalls without food-hay or turn out for 24h. We were beyond mad...


Eole, you & Dawn need to hire me for a sitter. You could go away & have no worries whatsoever


----------



## SueC

NickerMaker71 said:


> Because we had a horse shot by poachers years ago.  Yes, the first few days of hunting we keep them in too....


This is horrific... :-( That just shocks me. By shot do you mean hit or shot dead? :shock:


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Eole, loved that youtube clip! (I love Kevin Spacey anyway).


Did you see K-PAX?


----------



## SueC

*TJ*, so nice you had some horse time! Enjoyed reading about it.

And love seeing everyone's photos!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Celeste: videos sound interesting, but hope you get into the hand on stuff soon. Hope you don't loose all your riding time when your weekends at the vet office start. Did you say it was a small animal practice?
> 
> btw, how is the little birdie doing?


 It will cut into my riding time. I actually rode for a few minutes after work last night. 

I don't plan to work two jobs forever. I just want to get ahead a little bit financially.

The bird. He is trying to talk. It is not a clearly understood parrot type of talk. He will be squawking and chirping, and there will be a robotic weird voice under the upper pitched voice. At first it sounded like an adult on the Charlie Brown cartoons. I am not starting to pick up some stuff. He said "It's a sweet bird". If I come into the room, he immediately stops. Hopefully I'll be able to get video eventually.

He kinda sounds like R2D2 (Star Wars) trying to say words.


----------



## SueC

...the farrier who normally helps me in the summer when the hooves get rock hard came out today to trim all my four horses. Thank goodness... because the bronchitis I had knocked me around a bit and I got behind in so much stuff, and couldn't face trimming 16 hooves in the one week - all of them needed doing. (I did do all the donkeys, who need more attention than horses in the winter as their hooves are very sensitive to being wet.) Normally I stagger them and do one every 8-10 days or so but being ill really threw that out the window. And when I did the donkeys I stupidly did them all in one day just after the worst of the bronchitis was over and the next day I could barely move, grr. Well, this has been a great lesson in not taking good health for granted.

Anyway, all four horses trimmed beautifully and short, and a load off my mind. Just a few other tasks to catch up on though.

Currently, our weekend walks/mountain climbs are costing me a bit of riding. Not just on the day we walk, but at the moment, I'm embarrassed to say, for around two days after. I'm still feeling our 16km walk from Sunday in my hips and calves (lots of dune climbing - photos soon) and today decided to mow the lawn rather than haul myself onto my horse. Has anyone turned up the gravity, or what? I still think it's important to continue these extended weekly hikes. I enjoy them a lot and would like to get super-fit again. :think: We did this all the time in our "before the house" life. Is it the recent bronchitis or being in my 40s that's making the walks a little less easy to recover from than I am used to? I've had breaks from serious hiking before in my life. Hmmmm....


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Hope everyone is well this a.m. Beautiful crisp morning. I brought Peaches up to the barn yard since acorns are starting to fall. Next year I plan on having all trees removed from part of the back lot so I will have somewhere other than barnyard. We put Peaches out with River and Dixie. River charged and bit Peaches on the back and I had to separate them. River has taken a special liking to Dixie and is very protective. I love my girl and am too. Worked out ok. I have an appointment for a natural farrier to come in early Oct. and pull Peaches shoes and fit her with some boots. Hope this works for the best. Even metal shoes cause Peaches to ouch on large gravels. Going to town today and buying one of those disposable cameras for my next trail ride. Got to get some ear shots and forest shots. I can't believe I am actually seeing the beautiful forest from the back of a horse. Last year it just seemed like that wasn't going to happen. I am so glad I didn't give up looking for that 'right' horse. 

*TJ *Don't give your horsey stuff away. When Angel didn't work out for me, I sold my trailer and gave away my 'Hoofjack'. Now I truly regret it. You never know what is around the next corner. 

*Rick* That young lady eating ice cream with you is lovely. She is really growing into a pretty young lady.

Thanx *Natalie* and *AA*. Things have changed for the best. I am not desperately lonely any more. Life seems so different from just a year ago. 

*PH13* So sorry about the unpleasant event at work. Don't let it discourage you. I know you will land on your feet in a really nice situation:thumbsup:

Well, guess it's time to go and take care of my critters. Peaches is looking for me. I don't see my hens in the run when I just looked from the porch. They are usually out waiting for me. 

Better close.


----------



## ellen hays

Sorry about the drama. They were in the nesting area. Strange though because I really thought they would be in the sun. Whew, but what a relief.


----------



## tjtalon

SueC said:


> Did you see K-PAX?


Nope I didn't. Not very "up" on current movies, so admit I've never heard of it


----------



## NickerMaker71

SueC said:


> This is horrific... :-( That just shocks me. By shot do you mean hit or shot dead? :shock:



Our farm sat far off the road. There was/is (my new riding friends live there now.) Perpendicular to a two roads, but far off. People tend to 'spot' the crop fields.

It was night, we saw people 'spotting' which is normal, and then heard a shot. :x

It wasn't until the next day when mom went out to feed that she found the horse. Here, the bullet missed the 'target' (illegal poaching at night of course) and hit a horse.

It shattered her leg. That wasn't what killed her. She laid down (in pain I am sure) on the shattered leg side and couldn't get up and subsequently suffocated to death.  My mom found her.......can you imagine finding your horse like that?

Horrific is right!


DM did call and left me a message that she peaked in on my two prior to her leaving for work. She said they were both laying down sleeping.

Wondering about support boots???? Most say not to wear long term, but do you guys know of any that he could wear out in the pasture for support?


----------



## Blue

Nicker, I'm so sorry. I can certainly understand why you're so careful. I would be to. Was there any reprimand to the "hunter"? Or did they just get a away? I would be devastated.

Husband's annual check up and blood tests came back not so good this year. Back to a strict diet and we need to start him on an exercise program. Problem is by the time he gets home at night he's burnt, so exercise is not a priority. As it is he gets up at 3am to get to work and doesn't make it home until between 5 and 6 pm. Long day. That's why I try to take over so much around here, but his weight and health condition are unacceptable so we need to do something.

I think I can get him on a treadmill. We have a recumbent bicycle and he uses it, but not getting much "cardio" or calorie burn. We tried an elliptical but that hurt his knees. Any ideas?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, I've only ridden a couple of downhill horses and found them to be very awkward. it never occurred to me to try a different saddle. Here I've had the same saddle for years. Are all English saddles hard to fit or is it just getting the seat right?
> 
> You didn't say anything earlier about your aunt? How is she doing? Please keep us posted.
> 
> .


I didn't say anything about my aunt because I was so worried. She is 96 after all, although normally very healthy. She still lives on her own, in a two story condo with laundry in the basement. She still drives (only to church during daylight), she walks without aid of walker or cane, and still does very fine crochet with aid of a magnifying glass. 

Amazing woman I am proud to call my aunt. 

She had a small MI Wednesday @ 200 am but waited until 8 to call for help. Didn't want to bother anyone! 

They couldn't regulate her on meds alone, she had a few worrisome events while in the hospital. Friday had temporary pacemaker placed, still problems and was moved to ICU early Saturday. Monday was scheduled for permanent pacemaker, but changed to heart cath where blocked aorta was found and stented. 

They are currently waiting on pacemaker, not sure it is needed. She is still in ICU but awake, alert and able to sit. Not quite stable yet, but everything is looking good. Praying for continued improvement. 

Now back to horses, it is not just English saddles that are difficult to fit Chivas, have had the same problem with many different kinds. I would say that English style has more adjustment to the saddle, while western seems to use more padding to change the fit. 

Lately I see different types of western based trees. Ones advertised for Tennessee Walkers, Drafts, Arabians, and of course the ropers, barrel racers, etc. 

None of them are what Chivas needs :icon_rolleyes: Treeless seems to be the only possible answer, so now been trying to find one that fits us both. 

My Wintec Pro Dressage has fit all of my previous horses, so was sad it didn't work for him. It is the most familiar & comfortable to me. 

I think Phantom called it right when she said his girth is too far forward. Makes me feel like I am sitting on his neck, and super easy to go off over the head on a buck!! 

I notice Buttercup, Eole's new mare is similar with the very forward girth groove and that seems to make the saddle sit rather perched on her neck too. 

Not sure what the answer is. :shrug:

I am super picky when it comes to saddle fit, so I may be obsessing about this too much.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Nicker, I'm so sorry. I can certainly understand why you're so careful. I would be to. Was there any reprimand to the "hunter"? Or did they just get a away? I would be devastated.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No punishment for hunter....that is why poaching occurs so much around here. We live out in the sticks in state police jurisdiction, no local cops. If we were to call, it would take at *least 25 minutes* for them to arrive. By then....gone.
> 
> Sorry about your DH. We have the same issues here. Could you guys at least take small walks together? Easier to walk when someone goes with.
> 
> 
> AA, wondering if your saddle has a rigging that is too far forward? Didn't look close at your pic to see where the rigging on your saddle was located.
> 
> I've having the opposite issue. I need a saddle with rigging at the 7/8 mark so I can slide it back off his scapula.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Swelling down last night. Yea!  Can't even tell the difference really.

The one picture I lifted up his tail and took a picture. :dance-smiley05::rofl: High stress job....gotta laugh at something.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I second the walking together and if you can get a treadmill then do it. Is there a gym on his way home that he could join? Get him some workout cloths to keep in a bag with soap and shampoo so he can clean up there after the workout then come home. Most of the gyms locally have showers is the reason I say that.

AA, I hope your aunt continues to improve as she sounds fit in every aspect but the aorta.

MN17, glad the swelling is down and that nothing came down during the tail lift.


Stan, if you are about say hi. I hope things are improving for you.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Now back to horses, it is not just English saddles that are difficult to fit Chivas, have had the same problem with many different kinds. I would say that English style has more adjustment to the saddle, while western seems to use more padding to change the fit. My Wintec Pro Dressage has fit all of my previous horses, so was sad it didn't work for him. It is the most familiar & comfortable to me.
> 
> Not sure what the answer is. :shrug:
> 
> I am super picky when it comes to saddle fit, so I may be obsessing about this too much.


I just spent 30 minutes hunting for something that I saw a while back and when I saw this post, I thought of you and if it would be something you could use. I wonder if this would help.

Shoulder Relief Girth | Total Saddle Fit

I was reading more on their website. They are very expensive, but they have a 110% of your money back guarantee.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I'm very relieved that your aunt sounds like she's holding her own. My very best wishes for continued good health as long as she's able.

I've had a couple of difficulties with fitting a western saddle, but you're right, they have fewer adjustments. Thats one reason I like my Circle Y Trail so much. While not treeless, it is a flex tree so has a _little_ more give and it does have the double rigging. If I need to move the cinch back for any reason I can. That's come in handy. Celeste posted something pretty interesting for a girth solution.

*Nicker*, Jay looks better. I'd still let him rest another couple days though, just to make sure. Did you decide to lock him in his stall over night? Husband and I used to walk in the evenings a lot before I went back to work. Now my job has me working so many nights and he doesn't like to go alone. That's why I thought a piece of equipment here and he could watch TV.

*Roadyy*, I've considered setting him up just as you suggest. He's deadset against it though. I honestly think that he feels he works so far away from home his drive time daily is about 3 hours. He feels that's long enough to be away. I can't even get him to stop at the store on the way home.

*Celeste*, I glanced quickly at the shoulder relieve girth system you posted. That looks like something a lot of people could benefit from.

Well, Arizona finally got some rain! Buckets of it. See? We get 5" to 7" a year, it's just that we get it all at once. Son fed for me last night and said that Lacey's scab had fallen off and it looked really good, but he went ahead and treated it again so I didn't get a good picture. I'll try again soon.


----------



## SueC

*NM71*, that's so sad, I'm so sorry. :-(


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> Nope I didn't. Not very "up" on current movies, so admit I've never heard of it


Well, you might enjoy this one!


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> .
> *Celeste*, I glanced quickly at the shoulder relieve girth system you posted. That looks like something a lot of people could benefit from.
> .


 They apparently make both English and Western stuff. It is one of those sights that my bank account wishes I had never seen................


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Hope everyone is well this a.m. Beautiful crisp morning. I brought Peaches up to the barn yard since acorns are starting to fall. Next year I plan on having all trees removed from part of the back lot so I will have somewhere other than barnyard. We put Peaches out with River and Dixie. River charged and bit Peaches on the back and I had to separate them. River has taken a special liking to Dixie and is very protective. I love my girl and am too. Worked out ok. I have an appointment for a natural farrier to come in early Oct. and pull Peaches shoes and fit her with some boots. Hope this works for the best. Even metal shoes cause Peaches to ouch on large gravels. Going to town today and buying one of those disposable cameras for my next trail ride. Got to get some ear shots and forest shots. I can't believe I am actually seeing the beautiful forest from the back of a horse. Last year it just seemed like that wasn't going to happen. I am so glad I didn't give up looking for that 'right' horse.


Ellen, I am so tickled that you are having a great time with Peaches. It is good to see you so happy.


----------



## tjtalon

Taking a break from further online job searching, & have a question about something that's been on my mind since Monday:

When J was working w/her student untacking @ the post, I went to TWH Spirit's pen gate just adjacent, since she was at the pen fence looking interested in things. I stood @ the fence, just petting her, finding her sweet spot on her withers to scratch, just saying "hello" to her.

I knew she wanted a cookie as well as attention (she got her cookie after the subsequent ear/face/neck fly treatment, but only after a back-up, behave & do the bow trick)), but in the attention being given she was reaching thru the fence rails to nibble gently on my shirt (no biting, nothing assertive let alone aggressive).

Maybe seeking a mutual grooming thing, which I've learned not to allow as it lead to a dominance issue w/2 other horses that I'd been learning with when I first started (hard-fast J rule "only in my space when I say so").

On Monday, I really needed a little horse cuddle, so let her do it, but don't think I should've & this is why:

She's smart, very very smart (besides J's mustang gelding Fire & super intuitive therapy Arab mare Mimi, smartest horse she owns). I told J Monday that Spirit & I "have a date" in future to be out one-on-one in the arena; that's a goal of mine.

I don't want her to take advantage of me. I think she has already "got my number" in that she knows I'm basically green (& w/that, she takes care of me, w/riding, is very "considerate", but takes her own mind when she has a mind to)), but for future (not too far in future, I hope) I want to step that up a notch, if not two...& really ride her.

I like this horse. Really. J knows I do. I said to J on Monday that I know Spirit likes everyone, but I think she likes me & J said "Yes, she likes you"...which is really neither here or there.

Just thinking of a future experience, if/when I can get it...just want to have the upper hand w/Ms Brains, if I can get it...so...letting her nibble at me a bit:

Was that in error??


----------



## tjtalon

Just for fun, here's a pic of Spirit, taken last spring (she usually has her ears back; J said it's "just her"; she pins them for fun, all by herself, w/no one around).


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> Just thinking of a future experience, if/when I can get it...just want to have the upper hand w/Ms Brains, if I can get it...so...letting her nibble at me a bit: Was that in error??


I have always been told that the first 5 seconds you are on a horse,
it knows what you know that quick.
If you can make it wonder for a while you are doing something.

Does the interaction on the ground matter, IMO I think not.

Will you be a different person when you hop on that horse?
It will know.

I don't mean this in a bad way TJ, I have learned they can be smart critters.
Some just never show their smarts. Others only at times.
Some always show deductive reasoning on all occasions.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> *Nicker*, Jay looks better. I'd still let him rest another couple days though, just to make sure. Did you decide to lock him in his stall over night? Husband and I used to walk in the evenings a lot before I went back to work. Now my job has me working so many nights and he doesn't like to go alone. That's why I thought a piece of equipment here and he could watch TV.



Yes, we thought we would give him a good 7 days rest with 'treatment's and 'bed rest'. 

Yes, we are keeping both of them in at night and then on the small pasture during the day.

I didn't get to see him last night (meeting), so DM did the best she could. He did let her ice him, but not medicate him. OPen House tonight, so in between the end of the day and that, I will need to get myself over there and doctor. I don't want him to slip backwards. 

Thnking of getting him a pair of these for support. https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=6f367bda-c634-4a93-9b3f-611b3ce8b26b

Have really good ratings. May not hurt to give him a little support until he gets stronger and on those trail rides that are really hilly and rocky.

What do you guys think?


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Taking a break from further online job searching, & have a question about something that's been on my mind since Monday:
> 
> When J was working w/her student untacking @ the post, I went to TWH Spirit's pen gate just adjacent, since she was at the pen fence looking interested in things. I stood @ the fence, just petting her, finding her sweet spot on her withers to scratch, just saying "hello" to her.
> 
> I knew she wanted a cookie as well as attention (she got her cookie after the subsequent ear/face/neck fly treatment, but only after a back-up, behave & do the bow trick)), but in the attention being given she was reaching thru the fence rails to nibble gently on my shirt (no biting, nothing assertive let alone aggressive).
> 
> Maybe seeking a mutual grooming thing, which I've learned not to allow as it lead to a dominance issue w/2 other horses that I'd been learning with when I first started (hard-fast J rule "only in my space when I say so").
> 
> On Monday, I really needed a little horse cuddle, so let her do it, but don't think I should've & this is why:
> 
> She's smart, very very smart (besides J's mustang gelding Fire & super intuitive therapy Arab mare Mimi, smartest horse she owns). I told J Monday that Spirit & I "have a date" in future to be out one-on-one in the arena; that's a goal of mine.
> 
> I don't want her to take advantage of me. I think she has already "got my number" in that she knows I'm basically green (& w/that, she takes care of me, w/riding, is very "considerate", but takes her own mind when she has a mind to)), but for future (not too far in future, I hope) I want to step that up a notch, if not two...& really ride her.
> 
> I like this horse. Really. J knows I do. I said to J on Monday that I know Spirit likes everyone, but I think she likes me & J said "Yes, she likes you"...which is really neither here or there.
> 
> Just thinking of a future experience, if/when I can get it...just want to have the upper hand w/Ms Brains, if I can get it...so...letting her nibble at me a bit:
> 
> Was that in error??


 Don't over think it............just enjoy! :wink:


----------



## corgi

Tj- some people also say you should never let your horse rub his/her face on you but I do it all the time. It makes me laugh. If I had an itch, I would want someone to allow me to scratch it.

Blue did it yesterday. I walked out to get him and gave him a hello scratch and he immediately used my shoulder to itch his face. No harm, no foul.

Hey everyone..just popping in really quick to say hello. Been reading but been too swamped to respond. Work is entering the busy season. Heading to the mountains this afternoon for a work retreat. Beautiful Inn near Skyline Drive. I attend this every year. The rooms are great and the food is delicious...plus, I sometimes even learn a thing or two from my colleagues in other school systems across the state. 

Busy weekend too. Supposed to rain all weekend so I won't feel bad about missing horse time.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> I have always been told that the first 5 seconds you are on a horse,
> it knows what you know that quick.
> If you can make it wonder for a while you are doing something.


Ah...I've done that, made 'em wonder...I think I know more than I think I do.

As for thinking, yes was overthinking

Thanks everyone! (MR, I'd never think anything you say would be in "a bad way"! I value the education I receive here:wink

:loveshower:


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, I think those boots are a good idea if you're only going to use them while riding.

*TJ*, I agree, don't over think! Hmmmm, I know someone else who's habit is to over think:wink:. Glad I don't have that problem. I usually just don't think. 

Have today off and I was going to go for a ride. Truthfully, I have so much to do around here I'd be limited on time and I'm really bored with my local trails, plus I'm so tired of arranging everything around the heat. It is time for this summer to come to an end….. so I can start complaining about the cold. At least it would be a different complaint. Maybe I'll just throw my bareback pad on and go around the block for a little exercise.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, I agree, don't over think! Hmmmm, I know someone else who's habit is to over think:wink:. Glad I don't have that problem. I usually just don't think.


:think::rofl:

My mind what I think it does::cowboy:

My mind what other people think it does::racing:

My mind what it really does::falloff:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It will cut into my riding time. I actually rode for a few minutes after work last night.
> 
> I don't plan to work two jobs forever. I just want to get ahead a little bit financially.
> 
> The bird. He is trying to talk. It is not a clearly understood parrot type of talk. He will be squawking and chirping, and there will be a robotic weird voice under the upper pitched voice. At first it sounded like an adult on the Charlie Brown cartoons. I am not starting to pick up some stuff. He said "It's a sweet bird". If I come into the room, he immediately stops. Hopefully I'll be able to get video eventually.
> 
> He kinda sounds like R2D2 (Star Wars) trying to say words.


Oh, I remember R2D2! My DS had a book that made the noises when you turned the pages; it was his favorite book! We read it several times every day It must have been very well made; I don't remember it wearing out before he outgrew it. 

Would love to hear birdie on video, if you can manage it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Nicker, I'm so sorry. I can certainly understand why you're so careful. I would be to. Was there any reprimand to the "hunter"? Or did they just get a away? I would be devastated.
> 
> Husband's annual check up and blood tests came back not so good this year. Back to a strict diet and we need to start him on an exercise program. Problem is by the time he gets home at night he's burnt, so exercise is not a priority. As it is he gets up at 3am to get to work and doesn't make it home until between 5 and 6 pm. Long day. That's why I try to take over so much around here, but his weight and health condition are unacceptable so we need to do something.
> 
> I think I can get him on a treadmill. We have a recumbent bicycle and he uses it, but not getting much "cardio" or calorie burn. We tried an elliptical but that hurt his knees. Any ideas?


Sorry to hear your DH is not in good health right now. Sounds like his day is very long and tiring leaving him no energy to take care of himself. 

You have spoken so highly of his many wonderful qualities, but maybe putting his health first needs to move up on the list. 

I have found that if I make my health and nutrition a priority, the energy to handle life's daily grind increases. Once he is eating well (high protein for strength and energy, no processed foods), weekends can be spent in more active pursuits. 

I too have had difficulty going to a gym regularly and it just isn't my thing. I did determine that the equipment I liked the best was a treadmill, so I bought one for home use. I use it on my days off.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I just spent 30 minutes hunting for something that I saw a while back and when I saw this post, I thought of you and if it would be something you could use. I wonder if this would help.
> 
> Shoulder Relief Girth | Total Saddle Fit
> 
> I was reading more on their website. They are very expensive, but they have a 110% of your money back guarantee.


Celeste, thanks so much for this research! You are a gem!! 

It is an interesting concept. Seems almost too simple, but the guarantee might just make me try it. 

This dang hay I have is turning him into such a fatty, I don't know if I'll be able to fit anything to him right. Would love to have a separate paddock for him so I could really monitor his intake. I plan to spend time this year finding a good source of quality hay. This high carb craap is going to kill my horse, and really is not good for the others either. Even Sassy is looking a bit porky, and she has always been perfect metabolically.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Just for fun, here's a pic of Spirit, taken last spring (she usually has her ears back; J said it's "just her"; she pins them for fun, all by herself, w/no one around).


Spirit is so adorable! I can see why you love her so much. I swear she is pursing her lips in disgust! 

Btw, I think horse were made for hugging and scratching and loving. As skittish as Sassy still is, once I stroke her neck she turns her neck towards me and lays her head on my shoulder. Her whole body visibly relaxes and her eyes soften. Why would I stop that?


----------



## Roadyy

I have not found an exercise I don't like yet. I just don't have time to hit them all each visit.

I did rearrange my schedule to afford more time at the gym instead of the pasture til the cooler weather comes. I was going to gym after work then finish day with horses which only allotted about an hour at best. Now I go feed the horses, come home for supper then change for the gym and get another half hour or so of gym time. I'm feeling it in my arms and shoulders this morning from longer workout and added weight. I like this way as I'm not changing into gym clothes from work clothes then eating supper before changing back into work clothes to go feed the horses.

Blue, if you can stop by the pulley section at work then you could build your own workout machines at home. Install a pulley in the barn isle and run a ski rope through it. Run the other end through cinder blocks for weight. Just an idea. If no barn then use a fair sized tree branch. Whatever it takes right?


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Spirit is so adorable! I can see why you love her so much. I swear she is pursing her lips in disgust!
> 
> Btw, I think horse were made for hugging and scratching and loving. As skittish as Sassy still is, once I stroke her neck she turns her neck towards me and lays her head on my shoulder. Her whole body visibly relaxes and her eyes soften. Why would I stop that?


Spirit's facial expressions are priceless. She WAS disgusted in this pic, because the 2 little girls standing behind me w/a bag of watermelon rinds weren't producing them fast enough for her


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker*: very sad to hear of the horrible way your mom's horse passed. Would love to get the jerk that shot her and left her to suffer in my sights.

This happens here too. I always kept my horses up at night when our property backed up to the woods. Now I have them in a place that is open and surrounded by homes, but still I jump every time I hear a gun go off. 

This time of year, there is a bit of anxiety as I drive up and the first thing I do is look to make sure I see them all. Big sigh of relief when they head towards my car. 

Jay's fetlock looks a lot better, the rest is doing him a world of good. I think the sport boots are an excellent idea. I always used to use them when training Dressage to avoid injuries. Still have several sets.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Spirit's facial expressions are priceless. She WAS disgusted in this pic, because the 2 little girls standing behind me w/a bag of watermelon rinds weren't producing them fast enough for her


So it was waiting for watermelon that did it! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: hope you have a great time! 

*Roadyy*: your date is a lovely young lady! She really is enjoying that treat, lovely smile. Congratulations on Reba's successful farrier visit. Hopefully with the cool weather coming you will be progressing in her training. She sounds ready! 

*Sue*: none of us are as young as we used to be! I think all the hiking you do is wonderful! In so many ways you remind me of my baby sister, she is a very active, socially minded individual too. I really love all your pictures and commentary, great reading! I feel like I am there with you. I'd buy any book written by you.


----------



## Eole

*Sue*: great pictures, Australia looks so exotic, like a different planet really. Beautiful.
I've seen K-Pax with K.Spacey and Jeff Bridges. I also enjoyed "Men that stare at goats" with the same two and G.Clooney. Funny movie.

*NM*, Jay's legs are looking good.

*Celeste*: you are raising a very special bird. If you can video him talking, that would be priceless. About the shoulder relief girth: that is exactly what I meant by anatomical girth. Then my saddle would stay put, hopefully. But that one is leather and a bit too large, I'm looking for synthetic alternatives like this: OvationÂ® Gel Body Form Dressage Girth | Dover Saddlery

*Corgi*: enjoy the mountain retreat!
*TJ*: horses are smarter than we think. They can tell the difference between a friendly rub and a domination behaviour. It won't "ruin" the relationship, although it has to always be on your own terms. You invite and allow the rub, it's not like the horse barges into you to push and rub.

*Blue*: I dropped 10% of my weight this year by just quitting most processed food. More proteins, and better carbs (full grain instead of processed grain). Also doing BeachBody programs, which are fun and ask for little time in terms of commitment. Hope your DH will choose to take care of himself, he will feel better and more energized as well.



> I notice Buttercup, Eole's new mare is similar with the very forward girth groove and that seems to make the saddle sit rather perched on her neck too.
> I am super picky when it comes to saddle fit, so I may be obsessing about this too much.


 *AA*, yes, my saddles run up on her shoulders and I totally share your obsession about saddle fit. I've ordered a custom saddle made from an Amish saddle-maker. Treeless, but with panels. Everything is movable on the saddle: cantle, stirrup bar, back panels and girthing. He has a trial period where I can return it for a minimal fee. Hoping it will be a good fit.

I rode everyday this week, gorgeous weather. After a few rides, the Scootboots rubbed at the heels. :sad: I switched bridles since the new one rubbed her: now she has a bleeding rub from the old bridle as well. :icon_rolleyes:
So, the girth, bridle and boots rub her raw. Do I have to ride bridleless, barefoot and bareback??? :think:  I still love her, she is amazing on trail.

I finished clearing a new loop and tried it with Alizé. I had permission from the land owner to mark a passage from main trail to a logging road. He's a kind horse-loving retired man. He actually marked the trail and cleared it all for me, what a nice person!:loveshower: (picture in the wood, that's the new trail) Then the grassy trail: 3km of this wide trail on perfect footing: Alizé was very eager to move out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole: more lovely Enchanted Forest trail pictures!!! 

Poor Buttercup! She must be a gentle soul to still be such a good girl while having to suffer through ill-fitting tack! 

Here is a link to the bridle I use, not very expensive and hopefully will solve your bridle woes. I use it over a thin Arab-sized rope halter, and works perfectly on Chivas's short, wide head. 

Zilco Deluxe Snap-On Trail Bridle Headstall (may have to copy and paste, first time I have tried this in Windows 10)

I have heard lots of comments of the ScootBoots rubbing heels, so that issue is not her fault, is a design flaw. Have you thought about the Easyboot shoes? Very pricey, but I like the concept. I may eventually do that for Dreamer, but it would mean changing farriers. 

I will eagerly await your evaluation of the Amish made treeless saddle. Praying it works for her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I do believe there is some sort of legalese that covers this sort of situation. Deflamation of character comes to mind. Hostile work environment is another, but don't know if that applies to a boss or not.
> 
> I doubt you will sue, but it is something to think about, especially if you have any reason to believe that your crazy (ex) boss will spread these false accusations to your prospective employers.



My DH mentioned a lawsuit for harassment and hostile work environment as he was pretty angry, but I just want it to be over. While I certainly have the grounds for a case, not sure that any potential monetary winnings would compensate for the legal costs and the overall pain in the rear it would be. I don't believe she would be stupid enough to say such things to potential employers (and I sure as hell am not using her name as a reference).




NickerMaker71 said:


> Thnking of getting him a pair of these for support. https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=6f367bda-c634-4a93-9b3f-611b3ce8b26b
> 
> Have really good ratings. May not hurt to give him a little support until he gets stronger and on those trail rides that are really hilly and rocky.



I have had multiple vets tell me that boots can prevent surface factors from being an issue (eg, cut from a rock), but that they really don't _support_ a darned thing except the company's profits. I did a lot of research with Dream's soft tissue injury a couple years ago and that was def the medical consensus. Of course the boot makers will claim all sorts of other things as they want to sell boots, but they don't have to have any basis for their claims. A soft covering on the outside of a leg is not going to change anything about the way the structures in the leg move. Boots can also get hot as hell during use, can collect burrs/dirt/etc, and hold water.




Eole said:


> I rode everyday this week, gorgeous weather. After a few rides, the Scootboots rubbed at the heels. :sad: I switched bridles since the new one rubbed her: now she has a bleeding rub from the old bridle as well. :icon_rolleyes: So, the girth, bridle and boots rub her raw. Do I have to ride bridleless, barefoot and bareback???


I wonder if your issue with the bridles isn't so much the bridles themselves as the time of year? Sultan will tend to get rubs when his coat is transitioning, so we slop Body Glide and/or desitin all over him this time of year (and in the spring too). That green bridle looks a lot like Taylored Tack, which is what all of our horses go in.. and we never have issues otherwise.


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> My DH mentioned a lawsuit for harassment and hostile work environment as he was pretty angry, but I just want it to be over. While I certainly have the grounds for a case, not sure that any potential monetary winnings would compensate for the legal costs and the overall pain in the rear it would be. I don't believe she would be stupid enough to say such things to potential employers (and I sure as hell am not using her name as a reference).


Your boss probably deserves to be sued; however, I would be concerned that it would do you more harm than good. If other people hear that you sued your ex-employer, they might be hesitant to hire you. Maybe you should consider a little old fashion butt whooping.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste said:


> Your boss probably deserves to be sued; however, I would be concerned that it would do you more harm than good. If other people hear that you sued your ex-employer, they might be hesitant to hire you. Maybe you should consider a little old fashion butt whooping then have her turn the other cheek and beat it too.



fify


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> So it was waiting for watermelon that did it! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Yes, THAT time She also will stand with front feet in her grain pan (thoroughly emptied & licked out, of course), & view her surroundings with an imperious air, like: "This is my grain pan. There are many like it, but this one is mine; (ears back): Beware all who enter here...":rofl:

She has a well developed sense of humor & amuses herself constantly:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> *TJ*: horses are smarter than we think. They can tell the difference between a friendly rub and a domination behaviour. It won't "ruin" the relationship, although it has to always be on your own terms. You invite and allow the rub, it's not like the horse barges into you to push and rub.


Lovely pics, Eole! Yes, I agree, I was indeed overthinking. Spirit was in no way exhibiting anything dominant, she was just being friendly (& likely getting a sniff to see if cookies were in my left jeans pocket, as she knows that's where I stash them!) I did "invite & allow".

All good....


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Maybe you should consider a little old fashion butt whooping.


I'll do it for her:twisted: AA's right, that woman is NUTS.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Your boss probably deserves to be sued; however, I would be concerned that it would do you more harm than good. If other people hear that you sued your ex-employer, they might be hesitant to hire you. Maybe you should consider a little old fashion butt whooping.


That's got my vote!! I think I still have a can of whoop-*** around...

However, someone mentally challenged enough to accuse PH of criminal intent, without any evidence, may continue to tarnish her good name. I like to think that everyone would reject the ramblings of such an obviously confused individual, but still might be a good idea to keep a journal or record "just in case" she is more than loopy. 

The legal route would be a last choice option.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I'll do it for her:twisted: AA's right, that woman is NUTS.


would give you that elusive "job satisfaction" :twisted:


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, I was mistaken; hay tub, not grain pan, but the same story applies! I went looking for J's picture: (apparently, she was perusing at the time).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Here's a close up. This is my sons pit mix Brandi. Very smart dog. I need to get a bigger water bucket so his dog and my heeler can fit in at the same time. And leave room for the horses to get a drink.
> View attachment 699425


Picture of the week!! So adorable!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally had a few moments to get some pics of the CTR together. I wasn't able to use the real camera very much because I was too busy with the greenie, so took some pics out of the video. Hope to get to editing the vids themselves this weekend.

Originally, DH and I were going to the ride, which was in Fair Hill, MD, just to help out as the ride manager is a friend. Then someone asked if I was interested in riding her 5 yo, as her son didn't feel comfortable doing it as the horse had been acting like the greenie he is. I have loved the looks of this horse since they went shopping for him (he came from the same breeder as Dream), so was thrilled to have a ride.

This friend was also bring her Melwood Stables group, which is a group of kids who are using horses as a therapy. Members of the group are all ages and ability levels, though the kids picked to go to this event are able to ride independently. The big joke was who was going to be babysitting who.. me riding a naughty youngster! Went out for a brief pre-ride on Friday and made sure the stirrups were adjusted correctly, etc. Ryechess was on his best behavior and I was comfortable in the tack (always a worry when using someone else's saddle).












The friend managing the ride asked DH and I if we would get her horses out for a pre-ride, as she was too busy with management things. I was really excited about it, as one of her horses is a Paso Fino and I had never ridden one before! We were only out for about an hour, but it was fun to feel how he moved.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Saturday morning was 10000% fog.. it was also already pretty darned warm even at 8am, with temps already in the 70s. Felt more like July than late September. This ride is nice as there as stalls, so I was able to get Ryechess ready and then help everyone else get ready without having him tag along too.











Managed to get everyone ready on time and we were able to mosey out on trail (though Ryechess didn't want to mosey and was head slinging from the start, which you will see when the video is done). The plan was to have the kids ride the first 15 mile loop with us, then we would go on to do the final 15 mile loop alone. With 70 horses entered in the ride that day, we were only riding for the experience/conditioning, not any ribbon.












As expected, the beginning of the ride was a touch entertaining. We walked to keep things slow to let the kids get over their butterflies and settle in. However, Ryechess thought the slow pace was for the birds and kept having small temper tantrums. Luckily for me, the girl on the grey behind me was a very good rider and the mare is a saint, so she was able to keep Ryechess from spining and leaving like he wanted to when we got into the open fields. We all sang row, row, row your boat together in some places to try to keep me breathing and Ryechess calm!

After a few miles, the grey started acting a touch footsore on the gravel. That slowed things down even more, as some places there was no avoiding the gravel roads. Eventually it was decided that Bob would stay with the kids and Teri and I would go on. That certainly helped to settle Ryechess down, though was a shame not to share more trail with the kids.










































































For all his silliness in the beginning, Ryechess really settled down and was a very good boy the rest of the ride. Fair Hill has some challenging things in the form of tunnels and bridges and he did all of those things bravely. He even led a bit, though it was obvious he would rather follow! He wasn't quite sure what to make of the flurry of sponging when we got back, but it was super hot (86 with a real feel of 92!) and it was necessary. 











At the end of the day, Teri and Wolf were 2nd and Ryechess and I were 10th!! Their pulsing down well at the end was a huge factor in that, as a lot of the horses did not do well in the heat. A nice surprise to end a good day.


----------



## tjtalon

As is obvious, I'm messing around here, instead of doing what I "should" be doing. I've investigated some nursing homes in the area, checked out CNA classes, have some things nailed down for next week. Yesterday spoke w/a hiring mngr at a security company that I'd sent a resume to to get a status on the resume (specific to my eastern Den metro area & specific to more front office than armed patrolling)). He said that they (all offices) get hundreds of resumes per day, but that my checking spoke highly of me & for me to call him back tomorrow if I haven't heard anything by then. he also said that he was going to pull my resume & take a look at it.

Also yesterday got an email from a very large cremation firm that I'd sent a resume to (again, Den east metro specific; they have several locations) inviting me to to a "job hiring event" at their main ofc in mid-late afternoon tomorrow (3p-6p). The job involves many office things & requires much people skills (THAT, I have). 

The email said to dress professionally & bring my resume. Not a problem. Also said no need to RSVP, but I did that anyway, just to stand out a bit, maybe. 

Have no idea of hourly pay, but it has benefits/401K/clothing allowance. Potential drawback: they prefer a college education, I don't have that...but...I said that I didn't on the app, but that I believe my lifelong customer service skills are of great value in spite of that (or something to that effect). Positive point: they sent me the invite anyway. It's Mon-Fri sched, which outs HMs, but can't let that an issue right now (I think that J would agree).

Had to express these recent happenings. Trying to not be nervous. Might be a long day tomorrow, since I'm one of those weirdos that wake up 330a-4a no matter what else I try to do.

Ok, I'm done...

Hope all w/saddle/bridle/boots issues get things good & worked out for you & your horses!

Dawn, I'm glad you left that awful environment.

Ladona, have a fun weekend!

Later...fingers crossed for good job news SOON.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nice pictures Phantom!! The youngster looks full of personality, sounds like you had a great ride. Those bridges would make me hesitate! 

What'd you think about that Paso? Looks like you were laughing the whole way...pucka pucka pucka pucka (the sound of the gait; say it fast, lol) 

Sounds like you had a fun weekend. 

Of course, I can't help but be curious about the bit. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ, I'm having a lazy day too! Good luck on those positions! Any of those places would be lucky to have you as an employee. 

Phantom your high temps sound like our cool temps! Our high is only 80 today, feels like fall...

My Aunt had permanent pacemaker placed today, last I heard she was in recovery with plans to return to ICU prior to the cardiac unit, then on to rehab. Praying all goes as planned.


----------



## Celeste

Terry, Horse Monday's can certainly take place on Saturdays and Sundays. Free weekends will allow you some good riding time. And in Denver, there should be lots of horses.


----------



## Blue

Reading everybody, just busy.

Thank you for keeping us updated Anita. Best thoughts for you and your family.

TJ, You're gaining momentum! 

Wow! Wonderful pictures everyone! I just love the landscape back east and up north. It's so comforting.


----------



## Happy Place

*No lesson yesterday. Instead....*

I'm going to post, then back up and read later. I am just wiped out!

First news is that my aunt will go to rehab for a bitto get stronger before she returns to her home. She and the family have decided on palliative care only. She is tired does not want more treatment, pokes and prods. She is ready and I strongly feel that when she knows my cousin is prepared, she will leave us. I applaud her for going out on her own terms.

My beautiful new truck is at the dealership body shop. Last night after work, I stopped for an oil change. The guys didn't latch my hood properly and when I reached full speed on the highway, my hood flipped up into my windshield. I am so lucky that no one was hurt and I was able to pull off onto the shoulder. I got my oil change at a Goodyear shop attached to the local Walmart. Walmart is paying for the repairs and car rental. It was too late for me to rent a car last night, so I had to have my 72 yr old MIL drive 35 min to pick me up, so I could have her car. I then had to drive her home , turn around and drive back to my house. Tonight, I drove back to her house, picked her up and went to the rent a car. I got home in time to feed horses, eat dinner and now I am about done!

DH could not drive me anywhere because his truck blew brake lines just as I was going to take it to feed horses last night! That's when I knew I needed MIL. Tomorrow his truck will get towed to the shop for all new brake lines and probably a new trans (we were planning on that part).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy, so glad you are ok! What a scary thing to happen! Nice to hear they are footing the bill though and you didn't have to fight with them about it. 

Hope all gets better soon and you Aunt is as pain free as possible.


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP: holy [email protected], so glad you weren't hurt!! sorry to hear about your Aunt, but sounds like a lady who knows what she wants.


----------



## Blue

Happy, OMG! After all you went throughout to get this awesome truck and now this?! Glad you're ok. Watch after your Aunt. I admire her strength.


----------



## Roadyy

Another praise that God was watching over you. I hope your aunt passes peacefully and painless.


I'm going to miss out on the moonlight ride tonight since my truck is down, but I am going to take D's granddaughter riding around the neighborhood so all is not lost.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, HP, how scary!! Glad you're okay! Your aunt must be one strong lady...

And AA, prayers for your aunt...

Celeste, J has such a packed schedule that Mondays has always been where she has time for me. But...have to put the horse thing on the Altar. Job has to come first.

Stayed up late watching a movie, set alarm for 9a & still woke up at 4:30. Grrr...will try for a nap later. Hoping something will come of this hiring event thing at the cremation company (& will call the security place, too, today).

Landlord is coming over on Sunday for the new lease signing (rent got raised) so Saturday will be cleaning & tidying the place up.

Dawn, great pictures! I've always wondered how a Paso is to ride. That gait just looks so strange to me, lol. That reminds me, J is getting a new boarder next week, a Missouri Fox Trotter.

Rick, hope your truck finally gets all better & stays that way.

Going to go make some more coffee. At least being up so early will give me plenty of time to do a facial, so maybe my face won't look like it's been run over!

Later all, happy Friday...


----------



## Blue

TJ, for some reason I woke up early as well. Well, not exactly for some reason. Skunk smell. You know how it seeps through the walls. I thought the dogs got it but smelled each one and not them. The shepherds both go to the groomer tomorrow so not going to worry much about them, but I'll give the others a quick bath today. They don't smell like skunk, but they are dirty.

Well I want to do a comparison. Lacey's scab fell off again yesterday to reveal more healed up skin. So I'm going to post three pictures to compare. 


For those having breakfast, GRAPHIC WARNING




The day she did it.








The big blow up








After 9 days on Underwoods. I'm a lousy photographer and the light is bad, but the skin underneath is all nice and smooth.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, that's amazing progress, that Underwoods must be somethin' else.

Glad your dogs didn't get skunked...eeeuuwww...


----------



## Blue

Thanks. Ya know what. I have a very expensive Canon camera and my android phone takes better pictures. I think I'll stick to the phone.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> I'm going to post, then back up and read later. I am just wiped out!
> 
> First news is that my aunt will go to rehab for a bitto get stronger before she returns to her home. She and the family have decided on palliative care only. She is tired does not want more treatment, pokes and prods. She is ready and I strongly feel that when she knows my cousin is prepared, she will leave us. I applaud her for going out on her own terms.
> 
> My beautiful new truck is at the dealership body shop. Last night after work, I stopped for an oil change. The guys didn't latch my hood properly and when I reached full speed on the highway, my hood flipped up into my windshield. I am so lucky that no one was hurt and I was able to pull off onto the shoulder. I got my oil change at a Goodyear shop attached to the local Walmart. Walmart is paying for the repairs and car rental. It was too late for me to rent a car last night, so I had to have my 72 yr old MIL drive 35 min to pick me up, so I could have her car. I then had to drive her home , turn around and drive back to my house. Tonight, I drove back to her house, picked her up and went to the rent a car. I got home in time to feed horses, eat dinner and now I am about done!
> 
> DH could not drive me anywhere because his truck blew brake lines just as I was going to take it to feed horses last night! That's when I knew I needed MIL. Tomorrow his truck will get towed to the shop for all new brake lines and probably a new trans (we were planning on that part).


Wow! That is scary. I am glad you are OK.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ, I'm having a lazy day too! Good luck on those positions! Any of those places would be lucky to have you as an employee.
> 
> Phantom your high temps sound like our cool temps! Our high is only 80 today, feels like fall...
> 
> My Aunt had permanent pacemaker placed today, last I heard she was in recovery with plans to return to ICU prior to the cardiac unit, then on to rehab. Praying all goes as planned.


Praying for your Aunts fast recovery.


----------



## Roadyy

Very good progress in healing


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

PH13 That big naughty grey baby is beautiful. Even being green, I am sure he did well. Definitely in good hands.

AA Glad your aunt is progressing. Modern medicine is amazing. Hope her recovery is complete and quick.

HP Sorry to hear about the damage to your new truck. Very glad you are ok and there were no injuries.

Blue The healing process is amazing. So glad to see your horse having such a positive recovery.

Rick Sorry you are going to miss your night ride. Maybe you can get your truck repaired before the super moon is over. Wow, it would be like riding in a spotlight. 

Natalie Beautiful scenery. I always like those ear shots of the trail between Alize's ears. Beautiful delicate features even if they are only ears. LOL

Wishing you all a great weekend.:wave:


----------



## Blue

Thanks everyone. I have no reservations about taking her out on the trail now. I would only make sure not to try to go through manzanita or mesquite as those can be quite harsh. I'm convinced.

*Roadyy*, have you gotten the latest issue of the Trail Rider magazine? There's an excellent article on Search & Rescue horses in it. I miss S&R


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all!
Blue, that looks like it's healing well. Good job!
HP, wow glad you're safe after the episode with the truck, that sounds so dangerous! How on earth did they forget to put the bonnet/hood down? Makes you wonder what else they did wrong. 
TJ, good luck in the job hunt, maybe there will be the chance to swap shifts or work weekends in exchange for horse Monday ? But as you say, getting a job comes first.
Roaddy, hope the neighbourhood ride was fun.
AA, best wishes to your aunt for a good recovery.
And I know I've forgotten stuff, sorry, I have hay fever and a horrible head cold so my brain is not functioning as it should!
It's Saturday here, meant to be cleaning and doing some work on the renovations we're doing, but can't get the energy. Need to take DS in to see a dr today. He has either sprained his wrist or fractured it playing football at school yesterday. I think it's just a sprain, but X-rays are probably a good idea. So that probably takes care of my day...
Boston and Rose are getting fatter. May need to shut them in the small paddock all the time if this keeps up, so far it's just been in the daytime and I let them out at night. On a better note, my "one rat study" into changing the feed they're on seems to be helping. Rose is much calmer. I was so happy the other day, she let me come into the paddock and pat her while she was laying down sleeping. It doesn't sound like much but this is the pony that never even laid down to sleep until we got Boston. Boston takes sleep very seriously and will spend hours stretched out in the sun snoozing, usually with Rose standing over him. This winter Rose started laying down too when he did, but if anything happened (car going past, dog barking in the distance, I open the house door to go outside, a bug crawls past....!) she would leap up. But this week I saw them laying in the paddock asleep and went to give Boston a pat, and Rose let me pat her too. It sounds like a small thing, but it's a big thing for Rose.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Thanks. Ya know what. I have a very expensive Canon camera and my android phone takes better pictures. I think I'll stick to the phone.


My camera is really nice & takes great pics, but it's a pain to download. Phone seems to do just fine enough w/pics & is easier to deal with.

Job search thing today was another "learning experience", but all I learned is that I can dress nice, be presentable & personable & get told "You're a very nice person. Thank you for the service that you've extended to people in need, you have a 'pearl in heaven' ". Oh...kay...

Among a passle of other people at the cremation place, got my interview. She really like my customer service experience & my answers to her questions, but...they need someone that can walk right in with mega-high level computer skills & experience in advanced software (since that sounds like 3/4 of the job). I did ask if there was something at a lower level that I might be considered for, but "nothing at this time". There it is then.

Drove home in grueling Denver rush hour traffic, plus getting diverted to Colorado Blvd (which has a western states reputation of Pure Evil In Denver) because of a fire/fire trucks/police on the street I'd gotten to get home on. Sigh...:icon_rolleyes:

Onward & upward.

I'd come upon a little book that I thought might be helpful for my neophyte ground work. It was quite cheap on Amazon ($8-ish inc shipping): "Beginning Ground Work" by Joe Camp.
Have never heard of the guy, but the price was right. I picked it up from the security ofc when I came home today. Will read it (very small book) but w/a quick leaf-thru it looks like anecdotes & stories, not a basic tutorial. I should've waited I think & saved up for Cherry Hill's book (which I had at one time, but sold it when I sold my English saddle an eon ago). Maybe there will be a usable tidbit or two in it, hope so. Just wanted to help myself out w/lunging (both w/the lunge line & free, as J has attempted to teach me, sporadic as that has been; still awkward right it).

There, I've ended this on a horsey note, the only note that makes sense!:faceshot:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickieRose*: Sorry to hear you are suffering from allergy season (yeah spring) and hope your DS is patched up and feeling better too. 

How is your dad doing? 

What fun to be able to pet your horses while they are lying down! I only had one I could do that too, and he was a lazy one. 

What feed did you change to for your one rat study? 

*Ellen*: Sorry to hear you sold your trailer after Angel left. Are you planning to get another one of just stick to riding around the area? 

I have several trips planned this fall, but maybe can get over your way this spring for a camp & ride weekend.

*Blue*: Exercise might help with healing Lacey, it gets the blood flowing. 

*TJ*: Sorry the prospects didn't work out, but bravo for going. Sometimes the ones originally hired don't work out. You might just want to keep in touch with these folks. 

Have you thought of doing a little volunteering at maybe a local hospital? Might be able to work it into a paying position. 

Also you might want to make a habit of going by some of the local vet offices with newspapers or maybe cheap used blankets from yard sales or something. Just stopping by each week might earn you an opening. 

Rain all weekend here. I think we are getting the edge of the storms hitting the east coast. Anyway, paid most of my bills except the cc, and been cleaning. Either have to sleep or clean when its raining. Hmm sleep is sounding much better. G'night all.


----------



## VickiRose

Tj, sorry the job didn't work out. Onward and upward! AA had a good suggestion with dropping into vet practices. Would Janice provide a reference for your competence in handling horses? It might help.
AA, I've put both horses onto a product called AlkaPellets. It's meant to be very alkaline and good to balance out any issues with hind gut acidosis or ulcers. It's very low NSC and according to Rose and Boston, tastes like cardboard! They are also getting salt, a new vit and min supplement and a toxin binder. Rose is also getting lecithin which is a natural ulcer treatment and preventer. They don't have much to graze on during the day, but get let out into the paddock to graze at night, but that might change because they need to lose more weight. 
I think they're both doing well on the new diet, but I don't think it's going to completely "fix" Rose, a lot of her issues are due to past treatment.


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


>


That's a great photo, PH13, you're a poster child for connecting positively with a horse!  I've always said that the horse people I admire ooze warmth and calm, and you certainly do that. Seems like you're ignoring a lot of the "respected clinicians" I've been reading about, and sensibly doing things your own way! :rofl:

Those who can, do. Those who don't, try to make money telling others how to do it???


----------



## SueC

tjtalon said:


> There, I've ended this on a horsey note, the only note that makes sense!:faceshot:


Cats, dogs and other critters also allowed! ;-)


----------



## VickiRose

Sorry AA, forgot to finish my last post.
DS has either a bad sprain or a fracture in his wrist. Won't know until we can get it xrayed which probably won't be until Tuesday (Monday is a holiday) He isn't letting it worry him though, which says to me it's probably just a sprain.
My dad is having a pretty tough time at the moment. Today marks two months since we lost Mum. I spoke to him on the phone today, he was pretty upset. He is back at work (he works on a mine site, two weeks on site then one week at home) so I won't see him until Thursday when he gets back. Will invite him over for dinner on the weekend, not much more we can do than be there...


----------



## Happy Place

I'm finally starting to catch up on posts! It took me an hour, but I was enjoying every minute, sipping coffee, nibbling banana bread and reading. It has been a very busy stressful week. I'm going to take as much down time as I can because next week at work will be fast and furious. Today will be a little laundry, a little napping and planning for work next week. Tomorrow I might get a lesson in. We shall see.

Aunt is back at her home and doing ok for now.


NM- I didn't remember that you had a horse shot by a poacher! How horrible!

Rick- I have not been pushing Nike away on a regular basis. I only push him off once I take his halter off after we work. I'll try that. It gets difficult because he walks away as soon as Buster comes to us. I'll start pushing him off as soon as I know buster is on his way so that it is me and not Buster moving him.

AA- I am sorry about all your aunt is going through. 96? Wow she is one strong woman!

Blue- My DH is having similar problems. No energy and is just not an exerciser. He can't get on a bike as he is 6'7 and too heavy for most frames. I want to get him walking because hunting season starts next week and I dont want him having a heart attack doing what he loves!


----------



## Koolio

Hello! It is hard to keep up with you folks! It is a splendid fall day here so I thought I'd share a few pictures.

This is my front yard. The birch tree has completely turned but will lose its leaves very soon...









This is the back pasture...









DD and Himmy during our ride today.









Another view from today's ride. I love seeing the hay bales in the fields.









And finally, old man Sam showing off the gold foliage while having his after ride snack.









In other news, we finally made a decision on another puppy and decided with so much going on this fall and lots of travel, we decided not to get another dog at this time. The puppies were wonderful, but I felt adding another puppy who'd be too much and I couldn't give anyone what they would need from me. I am a little disappointed but know it is the best decision. I am also glad to focus on Lucy as she is a ton of fun.

Tonight I'm off to do some western dressage at the barn where I board Koolio in the winter. It will be nice to ride in an arena again, and especially tonight because I won't have to worry about being done before dark.

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

No riding today, chance of rain, none yet, MIL 80th birthday party today.
Now I am home sick, fever all day, go figure.
Oldest son's band is playing at a pub tonight, I could not stay awake any longer.

Planning on camping and riding next weekend.
Not even Growing the Corn this evening, I don't feel so great.

Hope all that are riding are enjoying themselves.
Till the next post, Good Night.


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, I'm a little disappointed as well, but I also understand. Probably the right decision. We now have 5 dogs and jobs and lots to do. The GSD's that were so well behaved when they were 1 and 2 years old are now all but uncontrollable on a leash! My fault because I'm spread so thin. Can't blame them for what they've not been drilled with. Anyway, you've made a decision that you're comfortable with and that's whats important

*Maryland*, I hope you're not as sick this year as you were last year. Maybe you need more corn. Or herbs.

Had a very long day at work. Been reading everyone, but can't remember what all I wanted to say. Going to try to get out for a ride in the morning.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Sorry AA, forgot to finish my last post.
> DS has either a bad sprain or a fracture in his wrist. Won't know until we can get it xrayed which probably won't be until Tuesday (Monday is a holiday) He isn't letting it worry him though, which says to me it's probably just a sprain.
> My dad is having a pretty tough time at the moment. Today marks two months since we lost Mum. I spoke to him on the phone today, he was pretty upset. He is back at work (he works on a mine site, two weeks on site then one week at home) so I won't see him until Thursday when he gets back. Will invite him over for dinner on the weekend, not much more we can do than be there...


This is a sad day for you and your dad. I do hope that soon the beautiful memories of your dear mother will bring smiles and laughter, and that the pain of her loss begins to fade. 

Take care of that young man of yours! I guess going to the hospital before then is out of the question? I am not sure how things work over there, but here and injury is seen as soon as possible.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Beautiful pictures!! Your property and the views are just stunning. Old man Sam looks like a spring chicken! Whatever you are doing, keep it up; he looks fabulous! Your DD and Himmy are such a cute pair. 

I am a little sad about no new Boxer puppy from that breeding, but totally understand. Even one puppy is too much for me right now and I am just focusing my attention on Lily. Miss Lucy is a lucky girl and you are wise to focus on the ones you have. Of course, you still need to post pictures of her too

*MR*: sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. Is it seasonal crud starting? Hope you are feeling better soon and can go camping next weekend. HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your MIL!

*Blue*: five dogs is a lot to keep up with, plus there is the horses too. How is Dutch doing btw? 

Also your DS; is everything still going well at the new place?


----------



## VickiRose

AA, DS has been seen by the doctor at the hospital, but they won't call in the radiographer unless it's urgent, and at this stage it's not. If they get an urgent X-ray over the long weekend and the radiographer gets called in for it, then they will phone is and get us to bring DS in. If it's just fractured, management will be the same at this stage as it is for a bad sprain, basically rest. They put a splint/brace on his wrist, and he seems ok with it. I'd be surprised if it is a fracture, but better safe than sorry.

MR, hope you feel better soon.

Koolio, probably a good call on the puppy. Sounds like you have a lot going n in the next few months and puppies take a lot of attention. Your horses look gorgeous!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> AA, DS has been seen by the doctor at the hospital, but they won't call in the radiographer unless it's urgent, and at this stage it's not. If they get an urgent X-ray over the long weekend and the radiographer gets called in for it, then they will phone is and get us to bring DS in. If it's just fractured, management will be the same at this stage as it is for a bad sprain, basically rest. They put a splint/brace on his wrist, and he seems ok with it. I'd be surprised if it is a fracture, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> !


Now it all makes sense to me!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hey everyone. Hope you are doing well this fallish a.m.. 

AA Yeah, I really hate I sold my trailer. This is like starting from scratch. Nice thing is that I have a great horse to give me the reason to look for another trailer. I know, kinda like shootin myself in the foot, but I am famous for that kind of behavior. LOL!!!! If ya hear of a good deal on a trailer, let me know. For now I guess I will either hitch a ride or ride the trail. Can't complain about the later since it has been such a long time dream. 

You are 100% welcome to come and visit. Maybe we can go to the horse facility in Hodge. Have been wanting to see it. I have a spare bedroom with full size bed or if you prefer your trailer with LQ, that is good too. Hopefully, by next year I can have the little house next door fixed and ready for visitors. Not fancy, but a good place to hang ur hat:thumbsup: 

Vicki Hope DS just has a sprain. Hope the news from the xrays is favorable. That's bad enough, but them young ones can bounce back better than some of us. Hope your father can cope successfully with his loss. It would be good if he could spend more time with you. Sometimes work can be the best thing for helpng with grief. I am so sorry for you both.:hug:

HP Your aunt seems like she is at peace with what life has in store for her. That is a blessing. She knows the Lord has his loving arms open to welcome her. For the ones remaining, it seems sad. I think of my sister and know that she is at peace now. 

Catchin up on posts:eek_color: What is that? LOL Yep, this thread moves the speed of light.

Koolio Those pics surely make me think of fall. B E A T I F U L! Glad to see Ole Man Sam out and about. He is such a good boy.

MR Sorry you are not feeling well. Not growin the corn. That's serious. Hope you get to feelin better. Next weekend will be here before you know it:thumbsup:

TJ Sorry the job didn't work out. I really wish you could find something in the area of equine care. I know you would love having 'horse Monday' everyday at the work place. Until then, hopefully you can visit Spirit often

Peaches just called for breakfast. She and the hens conspire. I had better listen as to avoid getting thrown in the dawg howse:wink:

Have a great day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> *Koolio*: Beautiful pictures!! Your property and the views are just stunning. Old man Sam looks like a spring chicken! Whatever you are doing, keep it up; he looks fabulous! Your DD and Himmy are such a cute pair.
> 
> I am a little sad about no new Boxer puppy from that breeding, but totally understand. Even one puppy is too much for me right now and I am just focusing my attention on Lily. Miss Lucy is a lucky girl and you are wise to focus on the ones you have. Of course, you still need to post pictures of her too
> 
> *MR*: sorry to hear you are feeling poorly. Is it seasonal crud starting? Hope you are feeling better soon and can go camping next weekend. HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your MIL!
> 
> *Blue*: five dogs is a lot to keep up with, plus there is the horses too. How is Dutch doing btw?
> 
> Also your DS; is everything still going well at the new place?


Forgot to say that the job fell through. We're all pretty upset. DIL and the employer communicated for a couple of months on salary, benefits, etc. He also sent her company info to begin studying so she'd be up to date when she started. She quit her job at the bank, they moved out of their house and put everything in storage….. wait for it….. then this joker calls her and says he's changed his mind. He feels that it won't work out! 

After talking to him for awhile she found that his wife also works for the company and was uncomfortable that he had hired my DIL. What a jerk! 

DIL had her offer in writing and we told her she had a case, but she, like me, believes in Karma and feels that his life will fall apart all on its own someday. Now she's looking for another job and they can't find anyplace to rent that they can afford in this area. 

They better start making lemonade out of all these lemons life keeps handing them!

Dutch and Lacey both are doing very well! In fact we're going for a ride this morning. It's still pretty hot here so not sure how long we'll last out there though.

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## phantomhorse13

What a whirlwind of a week! DH's bday was Wednesday, and since I hadn't been able to find him anything gift-wise that was particularly fun or exciting, I decided to make use of my insomnia and give him a surprise:










That is what 98 balloons look like crammed into a Tacoma! :rofl: :dance-smiley05:

And then of course this is what the garage looked like once DH left for work:











On Thursday, the farrier came and all the horses had the fall crazies.. went out to catch them and _Dream_ saw me coming and proceeded to gallop around the pasture with her tail up over her butt, snorting like a fool. Of course that got Sultan and Phin going, and then George wasn't going to be left out.. the bunch of idiots must have run around for a solid 5 minutes before George decided the cookies he knew were in my pocket were more fun than running any longer. 

While I was watching the display, Mia took advantage of my distraction to roll in some fresh poop.. which earned her the dreaded b-a-t-h. That is a terrible enough thing normally, but add the insult of the farrier being present to witness it and pouting resulted:











I had hoped to ride Phin that afternoon, but the crazies hadn't left and I didn't feel riding was going to end well.. so I took Phin and the dogs for a walk in hand. Didn't get any pics of Phin - who was doing his best impersonation of a spastic halter ayrab - but got this lovely pic of Mia (who forgave me for the morning insult):












Friday was my last day at work! It was actually an almost pleasant shift, as the owner didn't even come in and for a change we weren't overbooked. I was done just after lunch and about skipped to the parking lot after turning in my keys. Went home and met Christine at the barn for a lovely celebratory ride. Rode my SIL's saddlebred Jemma as Christine just got a new horse (a lovely friesian/paint mare) so it was my turn to babysit.






































Friday evening some coworkers had a small going-away dinner for me at a local restaurant. The food was excellent and it was a very nice gesture. Rather says a lot when people are celebrating my being unemployed!


----------



## Eole

Balloons::rofl: Were you there to witness his reaction? Hope you had a device for blowing all those balloons. I'm sure leaving work was a great relief. On to something else, meanwhile, hope you can enjoy life and horses before the next job. Your trails are beautiful.
Mia really looks like a very dangerous wild creature.  (I still can't believe that crazy lady at the store where you took the dog along)

Yes, it's a beautiful Taylored Tack bridle I ordered. Problem is, the seam are usually done away from the horse (turned over and sowed outside) This one has the seam and cut biothane edge inside, right on her cheek. I changed the setting on Amanda's suggestion and so far, seems to work better.

*Rick*, how is family life? Your date seemed to enjoy your company very much (or was it the icecream?) Is the truck out of ICU?
MR: take care if you want to be in the saddle next week. 


> Originally Posted by *tjtalon*
> _There, I've ended this on a horsey note, the only note that makes sense!:faceshot:_
> Cats, dogs and other critters also allowed! :wink:


 And don't forget the birds and the fish too.

*Koolio*, gorgeous fall pictures. Sam looks awesome, isn't it great to be still riding your ol' man? You are very wise about not taking another puppy now, as tempting as it was. Taking care of the ones we have is already a big responsability. We'll be missing puppy pictures, but still want to see Lucy and her cute floppy ears.

*HP*, hope you can get a lesson tomorrow, you deserve some "me" time for sure. That hood coming open: very scary!

*VickiRose*: how big a hospital and population served by the hospital? Asking because I'm in ER in a rural setting and only very remote places have part-time radiology and lab service. Hope it's just a sprain, but if they immobilized it, he can wait for x-ray as you said.

*Blue*, have a great ride on Lacey, enjoy!
*AA*: a pacemaker at 96? She must be quite a strong lady!

I was supposed to trailer Alizé to another farm with amazing trails on Friday. I was all ready and packed. I groomed her before leaving: she has infection on the belly, right at the girth. Crusts and scabs, no way I could tack her up. :sad: As a practice, I took Buttercup to the trailer: she NEVER got on. I'm not sure how to deal with refusals. She doesn't seem scared, just doesn't want to. I don't want to force her on and didn't want to turn this into a fight, so I postponed trailer loading until I have a plan that works.

Today, I had my longest ride on Buttercup, 12km in less than 2 hours. We saw dogs, a few cars, one roaring motorcycle, and partridges who scared ME flying from the trail. She was amazing, she is so much fun to ride. We cantered a stretch in the forest on soft footing and it was like floating on a cloud. Her canter is incredible. Her trainer said so, but now I understand what she meant. We met John, the kind gentleman who cleared the trail for me, and he offered to take a picture of us. 
I checked her all over after the ride: no rub. :loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

Thanks a lot guys! I have never heard of Taylored Tack. Yep, just picked out $403 for a matching bridle, reins and breast collar! NOT ordering, just lusting after the coolness of them! I take it this is very durable tack? It would go so well with my Abetta endurance saddle. All of my tack would then be synthetic black with royal blue accents. LOVE IT!!!! Hose it down, dry it off and I'm ready to ride again. Nike would look so cool it that.

I will not buy tack for a horse I do not yet own.
I will not buy tack for a horse I do not yet own.
I will not buy tack for a horse I do not yet own.
I will not buy tack for a horse I do not yet own.
I will not buy tack for a horse I do not yet own.


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, the hospital is considered the District hospital. I think it has about 40 beds.There are about 3000 people in town and there are 2 or 3 smaller hospitals that feed into it. The district has a population of around 6000. The next biggest hospital is about an hour and a half away. The xray tech is an a##hole. He refuses to work after hours unless its an emergency. My sister, who is a nurse (and currently the nursing manager of the hospital) can also do xrays, but hospital admin don't allow her to be called in on weekends. If we were worried we could make the drive to the regional hospital.
Nice pic by the way


----------



## Happy Place

Ahahaha, I just noticed that there is a thread called Horse Talk for Mature People under 40!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Balloons: Hope you had a device for blowing all those balloons.
> 
> Yes, it's a beautiful Taylored Tack bridle I ordered. Problem is, the seam are usually done away from the horse (turned over and sowed outside) This one has the seam and cut biothane edge inside, right on her cheek. I changed the setting on Amanda's suggestion and so far, seems to work better.


_*I*_ was the device that blew up all of those balloons. :dance-smiley05:

Glad that Mandy had a suggestion that helped.. she is good people. I have had the pleasure of knowing her (and riding with her) before she started her business. I had to go out into the barn and look at how out tack was made.. amazing the details you don't pay any attention to until there is an issue.

Hooray for a good ride.. your trails look breathtaking. So much color already!




Happy Place said:


> Thanks a lot guys! I have never heard of Taylored Tack. Yep, just picked out $403 for a matching bridle, reins and breast collar! NOT ordering, just lusting after the coolness of them! I take it this is very durable tack?


IMO, her Taylored Tack is the highest quality synthetic tack I have seen. Any beta/biothane tack should be durable assuming its stitched correctly, but Mandy's tack really stands out, likely because she literally hand-makes every piece herself.

Its a shame your color isn't hunter green.. cause I have a set I am planning to sell. :wink:

*MR*: hope you are feeling better.

*Koolio*: lovely pics! sounds like you did a lot of thinking regarding another puppy and came to a smart decision.

*Blue*: hope you got a good ride today. hope the healing is progressing well.

*Vicki*: hope you DS isn't terribly uncomfortable and that its just a sprain!


Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend, be that in the saddle or otherwise. :wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Thank you for your concern, I am feeling better.
A one day fever I suppose, and Growing a little Corn this evening!
Little scratchy throat this morning but much better.

I don't get the tack thing.
I have one set of head gear and it will outlive me if the river doesn't make it rot.
I have used bailing twine before but wifey does not approve.
No problem with good bailing twine, lasts a few years.

I'll leave the subject of the balloons alone, thank you very much.

As for the creation of a similar thread, they'll never catch us.

Training for me with DNR next two days.
Used 2 more vacation days for this, all goes well I'll explain later.

Eole, PH13: Great riding pics!!!
I really enjoy seeing where everyone rides.
Occasionally it looks just like where I ride, amazing it is.

TJ: Stay strong this has got to break soon.

Roadyy: We need some more tug boat pics???

Aquarium jungle continues to grow.
Have given away buckets of plants in the past month.
Now it just goes to the trash when I prune.

NM: Know you are out there but busy.

Ellen: Glad you have it together with this horse.

VR: We need some pics.

Good Night All: I have to get going early.


----------



## Blue

Evenin all. I'll post more later as I'm headed back outside. You know what I find thrilling? Are we all watching the same lunar eclipse? It's truly beautiful.


----------



## Roadyy

Try to post this real quick as we are getting stormed on here. They say it may last through Thursday.

I went and met up with the guy who runs a Wild west show with gun fights and such Saturday morning. I am lined up to participate in a show next weekend up at the Marianna Caverns. They are having bus loads of kids come out Friday and Saturday so I'll be up there Friday night for the Saturday show.

Then he took me for a tour of his haunted trail and western town in his back yard which is incorporated into the haunted trail. I will be playing Jason at Lake Crystal for the haunted trail.

When I left there I headed over to D's to visit the boys, help her get her first mount and ride on her TWH mare. Then turned Reba out with the boys for a while. She was not crazy about the idea at all! lol Running around and trying to find a spot to get back to her herd.


----------



## Roadyy

Got here at 5:20 am, clocked in at 6:30 and getting rained out at 7am. Ya'll have a great day. I'm going find some trouble to get into. Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, to participate on a show like that is very, very cool! Nice pics.

I didn't get any pictures of our ride yesterday but it was very nice. We rode the same trail that DIL and I went on last time, the Bell Trail. As it turns out everyone calls it the Bell trail, but we were on the Bruce Brockett Trail which leads to the Bell Trail. 

Anyway, this time son went along. Dutch's feet were still a little tender but not too bad. Going to get him back on his supplements to toughen them up. He's such a wuss.

We rode out a couple hours then turned back. The trail stays fairly close to Clear Creek so the dogs could go get wet every now and then and that was nice. On the way back we decided to go down to the creek for a bit and let the horses drink. DIL decided she wasn't in the mood to fight with Chip to get across the water so we just stood there relaxing. Of course son had to wander off to see where a little trail led to then go curious about what's on the other side of the creek. 

He didn't want to take Dutch across because he didn't want Chip to freak out if left behind so I took Lacey across. The water was pretty deep but clear and solid enough to slog through. Good old Lacey just waded on across. No trail over there so I went back. At that point DIL said she wasn't up to getting Chip into the water but if we wanted to try that was ok. So naturally I said Me!, Me!

Mounted up on him and started working him toward the water. He wasn't having it. I swear, we just can't figure out his basic problem. Once he's in the water he'll walk all over the place, its just the transition from solid ground to the water that he just refuses to walk through. Ugh!

Anyway, kept working him and felt him collect himself for his signature leap. And leap he did! The first leap took us about 1/3 of the way across. We landed just a little cattywampus then his second leap took us to the middle but by that time I was already out of balance and just wasn't going to stay so I bailed off. 

Nobody hurt and as soon as I left the saddle Chip just stopped and waited. I actually went under and thought I'd lost a contact lens but turns out it just kinda washed up in my head a little bit. After abut 10 minutes it moved back into place, but I did lose my hat. I love that hat!

Stood on a rock that was conveniently in the right place and had to slosh my leg back into the stirrup. Soaked head to foot and my boots were full of water so that took a couple tries. Chip walked gently back to the bank and even hesitates getting out of the water. That's why I think it's the transition that worries him.

After we were out of course I had to decide we were doing it again. That stupid horse still wouldn't go! I was tiring too fast so son had to take over. I hate not completing something that I start with the horses so he was happy to help out. He finally got Chip in as well and it was the same story. Huge leap and then he was fine. Of course Dan sat the saddle a little better because he was prepared where I was not! Anyway, good job.

DIL, felt a little better to find that it wasn't something she was doing wrong, just this silly horse. We may have to send him to a trainer I know for awhile. 

All in all it was a good ride. Got back to the trailer and had to pass many hikers. Still amazes me how many tourists get all excited about seeing horses out on the trail like that! Lots of cameras going off. O! Son found my hat for me also! As we were on the bank talking and switching reins and lead ropes back the mud settled in the water and there it was sunk to the bottom. He was nice enough to step off his 17.2h horse in the middle of the water to retrieve it for me! Nice.

Lacey was such a good girl and honestly I expected problems. With her coming into heat, the full moon and an eclipse on its way I really thought she'd be a handful, but she was near perfect. At one point I used her to lead a horse across the water and she behaved herself with not fuss and came back across the same way. Her leg looks great and I'm pretty proud of her.

Gotta work early so better go. Great pictures everyone.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Went to the Fair Saturday night and attended my first truck and tractor pull. While I understood the concept, it was pretty amazing to see the modifications done to some of these vehicles. The noise was also almost beyond description. DH had made sure to pack us earplugs.. next year I may also bring the noise-canceling headphones we use for the mower.

First round was 4X4s that started their lives as trucks.. think only 1 out of the 14 was still street legal:







Next round was tractors, and suspect none of the dozen entries was still used on the farm:







Last was Semis.. those had the most mechanical failures of the night, with one losing a clutch, one losing a drive line, and one losing the transmission (and there were only 8 entries). 







People who had attended previous years were disappointed because there was no destruction this year (apparently one of the 4x4s literally pulled itself to pieces last year and some tractor engines have blown up other years). :eek_color:

May also look for a respirator to bring next year.. so much exhaust!!


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> TJ: Stay strong this has got to break soon.


Thanks MR, sure hope so. Maybe the Super Moon eclipse will bring me luck:bowwdown:

Have been reading everyone's posts; too many to do justice w/comments, but I do read everything.

Landlord came yesterday w/the lease renewal. Rent only upped by $75 (he was originally asking for $180 increase, but his assistant talked him into the $75; he's a good guy, likes me as a tenant). I didn't tell him about the job loss, just alluded to "drastic decrease in hours & have to find another job".

Made a nice crockpot thing yesterday w/potatoes & chicken leg/thigh. Then when I went to pour the stock into a container my fingers slipped on the grease & w/the pot's weight...chunks & slivers & pieces of ceramic all over the kitchen floor (plus the oily stock). Sigh. I'll try to find a replacement ceramic pot at some point, but any purchase of anything will just have to wait. Made me want to cry, was enjoying my venture into crock-potting...

Pretty thing: early this morning, when it was still dark, I heard a hooty owl close by. It seems to show up in the Fall, heard it last year too.

One month from today is my birthday. Don't know what to think about that:icon_rolleyes:

Later all...on to further searching...

Take care, everyone, ride 'em if you got 'em:cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Luckily for me, I went on a much less exciting ride than *Blue* yesterday!!

DH wanted to get Sultan out and Phin and I tagged along. I figured that Phin wouldn't keep up doing the big hills, but it would be good practice for him to separate from his buddy. He did great, agreeing to walk as Sultan trotted on up the hills and out of sight. The second time DH went up the longest climb, I decided to go to a different way altogether. Phin hollered a couple times but kept his head for the mile we were apart from Sultan. So very pleased!!





















































Then last night we too went outside to watch the eclipse. Got lucky that the predicted clouds didn't move in until the event was over. Had to have a bit of a discussion with the camera to get it to take pics at all (my fancy one is way smarter than I am), but did finally succeed in getting a couple that were in focus.












My first day of unemployment has found me running around for parts and trucks for DH. Hope to get out for another ride this afternoon, but will see how the weather goes. Figures as soon as I can ride, it finally rains!


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> Try to post this real quick as we are getting stormed on here. They say it may last through Thursday.
> 
> I went and met up with the guy who runs a Wild west show with gun fights and such Saturday morning. I am lined up to participate in a show next weekend up at the Marianna Caverns. They are having bus loads of kids come out Friday and Saturday so I'll be up there Friday night for the Saturday show.
> 
> Then he took me for a tour of his haunted trail and western town in his back yard which is incorporated into the haunted trail. I will be playing Jason at Lake Crystal for the haunted trail.
> 
> When I left there I headed over to D's to visit the boys, help her get her first mount and ride on her TWH mare. Then turned Reba out with the boys for a while. She was not crazy about the idea at all! lol Running around and trying to find a spot to get back to her herd.
> 
> View attachment 701378
> 
> 
> View attachment 701386
> 
> 
> View attachment 701394
> 
> 
> View attachment 701402
> 
> 
> View attachment 701410
> 
> 
> View attachment 701418
> 
> 
> View attachment 701426
> 
> 
> View attachment 701434
> 
> 
> View attachment 701442
> 
> 
> View attachment 701450


Sounds like alot of fun. We want pics when you do this.


----------



## Twalker

Just caught up. Not much riding going on here. Lady is still ouchy in the front. BO/owner of Lady had the farrier look at her feet and proceded to trim her too short I think. I don't like the looks of her front feet. So, no riding for me till she stops gimping and tripping. Wish BO would get the vet in. I've been hand walking her, hand grazing, and loving on her alot. She is such a sweet horse.


----------



## Celeste

DIL and I went on a very short ride yesterday. My horse was calm the whole time. Go figure.......

She also threw a shoe and then was a bit tender on any hard ground. I called the farrier and I hope he will get out to fix it pretty soon.

It was too cloudy to see the moon at all last night.


----------



## Happy Place

I've seen some really cool pics of the eclipse. It was cloudy here, so I went to bed. I heard later that it cleared and you could see it well. I just can't stay up late and get up in the am! 

TJ- sorry about the crock pot. Check out the Salvation Army stores. They always have crock pots, usually $5-$10 You may even find just the crock for less.

I went out to feed tonight and it started raining. Not just raining, pouring. Not just pouring, but coming down in SHEETS!!!! I stayed out long enough to make sure Buster and Lee Lo finished and went for the barn, then I made a run for it. Poor Nike was standing in that downpour just eating away!!! When I got home, I saw that it had not even rained there. I was only about 10 miles away! Weird.

I got my truck registered today. I should have the check for my repairs Wednesday. Dealership is saying about 2 weeks after that. Grrr I just want this over.


----------



## Blue

Happy Place said:


> TJ- sorry about the crock pot. Check out the Salvation Army stores. They always have crock pots, usually $5-$10 You may even find just the crock for less.


Holy Cow! what did I miss? What happened to TJ's crockpot? I have an extra one. TJ, yoiu need it?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: sorry to hear about the job-that-wasn't-really-a-job your DS and DIL were planning on didn't work. Their bad luck has given you some good riding buddies though! Good to hear Lacey is over her injury. 

A trainer for the DIL horse sounds like a good plan! Did your unexpected dip cool you off though? Hopefully your next ride will be a little less exciting!! 

*Ellen*: What a lovely invitation! I hope to take you up on that one day soon! I'll bring Dreamer instead of Chivas; he is much more calm and should be happy to walk along with Peaches. 

My farrier has two 2-horse trailers and a 4 horse trailer for sale if you are interested in his phone number. 

*Phantom*: Nice to hear that you last day of work was pleasant and the staff took you out to dinner. They are going to really miss you there. 

Laughed over all those balloons in the truck! What a surprise! :dance-smiley05: Your garage is huge btw, would fit my house inside! 

Those tractor pulls are something else! Sure hope none of those are out on the roads...

Phin is coming along nicely. I noticed there were no cornfields :wink:

*Happy*: Hope you get your truck back sooner. Weird about the rain, I have had that happen to me LOTS of times! Only rains when I am trying to feed :icon_rolleyes:

*Twalker*: Bummer about Lady still being lame. Are you getting a break in the lease? Doesn't seem quite right that you can't ride. 

*TJ*: $75 is a huge rent increase! Can't imagine $180 more, jeez. Sorry about the crock pot, I did the exact same thing the first time I went to use my new one two years ago. I was so mad at myself! Had to run out and buy another one, can't survive without a crockpot...

*Eole*: Love the pictures!! Buttercup is such a cutie! You look great on her too 

*Roadyy*: That show sounds like great fun! Take lots of pictures! 

LM looks like he is pestering Reba, can't blame her for wanting to get back with her friends.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Celeste*: So, the PP decided to toss one of her slippers, but tease you by being good? That mare is talented!! 

Good you are still able to get some rides in! 

*VickieRose*: my hospital has 300 beds, and we are in a smallish town of 25,000+/- with the neighboring town about the same. We do surgeries every day of the week! Due to all patient information on the computer, the doctors, radiologists, anesthesiologists, and anyone else with permissions can view all pertinent data from home. That makes it so much easier when we phone whoever is on call. 

*MR*: hope your feeling better today. I am curious at what DNR stands for...to me that is "Do not resuscitate" :shrug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

No red moon sightings here, too cloudy and I went to bed. 

I put the horses up last night with fresh shavings and plenty of hay. I wanted Dreamer to have his boots off and everyone's feet to be nice and dry for the farrier's visit this am. 

They usually stay out 24/7, but did seem to enjoy a night up in the stall. I think I need to make it a weekly event. I rather enjoyed tucking them in for the night. 

Dreamer and Sassy were both stocked up in all four feet, and Chivas was a bit puffy in the back too. I guess they were tired and didn't move around much. They all had shavings in their tails, so I guess they got a nice nap in too. 

Good news is Dreamer was able to walk across the rocky trail much easier before his trimming. He didn't seem ouchy at all either! The farrier said his feet were much improved. :loveshower: They still have some growing out to do, so I did put the boots back on, but I have hope that soon he can go barefoot again except for riding. The boots (although stinky) are holding up well. Very pleased about that! 

Hoping the rain lets up a bit so I can ride tomorrow. Chivas is so fat! I am going back to the Barefoot until I can get a bigger seat for the Freeform. Just can't justify spending the $$ for the seat I want. It is $585!! That is just too much. Found an 18" on sale for $150 in a different style, so may try that. 

I still have hopes the Freeform will fit all my horses with some tweaking. Sigh.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Skimmed/read the last four pages. That's about the best I can do. 

MR, yep I try to get on, but....I hate it when people say they are 'SO' busy....but my life lately has literally been minute to minute.:x Then I fall into bed exhausted and never remember hitting the pillow.

Last week I had two late eveniengs and everything else, which led to a weekend where I could barely move....all I wanted to do was sleep....but there wasn't even time for that.

I did meet my sister Friday night for a quick dinner. I was so exhausted I was talking non-sense. :icon_rolleyes: Once I got some Mexican in me, I was a bit better. LOL

No horsey news. Jay was a little stocked up Saturday, so I thought it best to let him rest for another weekend.  It's been 3 weekends now that I haven't ridden. I'm really getting depressed. Ugh.......

Still icing and buting for a few more days. We wanted to be diligent with that for about 10 days. He seems fine but I know ligaments take forever to heal and I dont' want to push it and have him go backwards.

I did see your comment on boots PH, and I did contact my vet. She said they would be helpful for concussion and abrasions, but won't support the force exerted down through the leg running or twisting, nothing will....as the force is so great. So I did end up ordering them for support purposes.

That is about it. Work is already zapping me and the small knit-pick I got on my lesson plans yesterday was enough to send me through the roof. Seriously????? I am one of the hardest working people in that building. I have spent the last 4 Saturdays there working, and you are going to comment that I put DOL instead of DOK????? REALLY???:x:x:x Why don't we focus on the individuals who come late and leave early empty handed??? Or what about the ones who shove the kids infront of laptops all day? Hmmmmmm How hard are they working and giving a quality education? That really burns my A$$.

Sorry.........had to get that off my chest.

Sounds like you are all well. I'll keep checking in when I can. :sad: I hope this busyness slows down.

Take care all.

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

*Blue*, Sounds like you had a fun wet and wild ride. Glad all came out unscathed. 

*TJ*, Sorry about the loaded crock hitting the floor. Be glad it didn't hit the fan.

*Dawn*, Sounds like Phin is coming along nicely. Hope you get more rides in soon.

*Celeste*, Glad you got a gentle ride in, but sorry about loosing a shoe.

*TW*, I am hoping someone will get pictures of the wild west show when I get to do one. I doubt I will get to do this upcoming one after being rained out yesterday. I'm sure I'll work Saturday to make up for it. 

*HP*, I too fed in the torrential rains yesterday evening. Even took DD with me to let me in the pasture so I wouldn't have to leave the strands down as I drive in and risking the boys getting out.

Hope your truck issue is cured soon.



*AA*, I think his DNR stands for Did Not Ride.
Glad the feet are looking better and they all enjoyed a good night sleep in the stalls.


*MN17*, Sounds like Jay is coming along well. Hopefully you will be back in the saddle again soon.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, that's great news about their feet. After all the saddle fitting complications you don't need tender feet too. I bought some hoof supplements yesterday and I think I'll be putting all of ours on it. It's been so dry here and then wet then dry that I'm noticing some cracks. Was told these supplements would help. 

*Phantom*, I'm also glad that your last day went so nicely. Last days can be tricky so that's a relief. Balloons! :rofl: What a brilliant idea. And yes, your garage is huge!. Wish we'd built ours that big. You never really realize how much stuff you have.

*Nicker*, so sorry you missed another weekend of riding. Sounds like you could have used it! But, better to let him heal up completely, right? I know what you mean about the nit picking. It's frustrating. Just look at your students and be satisfied that you make a difference to THEM!

Who made the comment on my DIL and son missing out on that job? I'll confess that I was secretly relieved. I would miss them horribly. :twisted:

Everyone else, I read and kept up, just keep forgetting who said what! What a dummy. After work yesterday I stayed behind to load 20 bales in my trailer in 100*, then had to stop at Walmart (always a joy :icon_rolleyes then come home to a messy kitchen. And even though I had a ton of fun on our ride on Sunday, turned out I was more sore than I thought. Couple of minor bruises and sore muscles. Nothing a handful of Ibuprofen and some bible juice can't fix. Now I think I'm getting that cold that's going around. Ugh!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, hope you get a ride soon, but as was said, better to wait & make sure that Jay is all good to go. And, I see on my keyboard that L & K are right next to each other; so you finger-far**d...because you're overworked at the moment! Hope things slow down a little for you.

Blue, my crock pot ceramic thing hit the floor & broke in a hundred pieces. Thanks for the offer, but can't let you do that; mailing postage $$ would be ridiculous. I do have an ancient little crock pot shoved in the pantry; it's just so old that I hesitate to leave it on it's own. So, I CAN use it (also a pain to wash, as no removable pot) if I want...want more to just wait, maybe get a whole 'nother one at some point. But, will see.

Rick, sorry your Wild West show might get rained out. HP, pouring rain (or "pouring" snow) in one place & 10 miles away nuthin' sounds like what it does around here.

That's it for me for now...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> *AA*, I think his DNR stands for Did Not Ride.
> .


Thanks for clearing that up! Good to hear it's not terminal


----------



## Celeste

Roadyy said:


> *AA*, I think his DNR stands for Did Not Ride
> QUOTE]
> 
> My sisters husband works for the Department of Natural Resourses (DNR) as a game warden.
> 
> Could we make a statement like this?
> 
> If the DNR stops us from riding on those trails I will go crazy because I DNR; if I die from the fact that I DNR, maybe you should just plan on a DNR.
> 
> I said all that silly stuff because my new job has abbreviations for EVERYTHING. I get so confused on their computer programs. lol.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> *Twalker*: Bummer about Lady still being lame. Are you getting a break in the lease? Doesn't seem quite right that you can't ride.


AA - I was able to ride last night finally. From what I hear, the BO had her out all day Sunday with the other horses and she was doing fine. Last night riding she was fine. I started to put hoof dressing on her fronts to help firm them up. I think she was trimmed to short.

I am just glad she is doing better. I just love being with her, grooming her, etc. Riding is the best but just being around her is so awesome too.


----------



## Twalker

tjtalon said:


> Thanks MR, sure hope so. Maybe the Super Moon eclipse will bring me luck:bowwdown:
> 
> Have been reading everyone's posts; too many to do justice w/comments, but I do read everything.
> 
> Landlord came yesterday w/the lease renewal. Rent only upped by $75 (he was originally asking for $180 increase, but his assistant talked him into the $75; he's a good guy, likes me as a tenant). I didn't tell him about the job loss, just alluded to "drastic decrease in hours & have to find another job".
> 
> Made a nice crockpot thing yesterday w/potatoes & chicken leg/thigh. Then when I went to pour the stock into a container my fingers slipped on the grease & w/the pot's weight...chunks & slivers & pieces of ceramic all over the kitchen floor (plus the oily stock). Sigh. I'll try to find a replacement ceramic pot at some point, but any purchase of anything will just have to wait. Made me want to cry, was enjoying my venture into crock-potting...
> 
> Pretty thing: early this morning, when it was still dark, I heard a hooty owl close by. It seems to show up in the Fall, heard it last year too.
> 
> One month from today is my birthday. Don't know what to think about that:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Later all...on to further searching...
> 
> Take care, everyone, ride 'em if you got 'em:cowboy:


TJ - Sorry you lost your crockpot and meal. That stinks.


----------



## Roadyy

All those abbreviations remind me of Robin Williams in "Good Morning Vietnam".


TJ, my wws isn't being rained out. I was rained out of work after only a half hour on the clock and may have to work Saturday to make up for it. So I guess you could be right in the bigger scheme of things. lol


I'm being asked to join a couple by different friends to some endurance rides again as a crew. One is the lady I got Rowdy from and asked me to haul her horse and trailer to an event over in Mississippi. The other friend is a woman I ride with regularly and was one of the two I rode with on the trail during my camping trip. She will be riding at an event closer to us the first weekend in November. The first one is the 23/24th of October.

I've been wanting to go to one of these since the first time I was invited and could never get away for them. If I haul for the horses for the first one it will be her horse and trailer so I'll be sleeping in a tent. The second one I will likely take my trailer and sleep in the trailer. They can have the air mattress on the floor or sleep in the tent. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Roadyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AA*, I think his DNR stands for Did Not Ride
> QUOTE]
> 
> My sisters husband works for the Department of Natural Resourses (DNR) as a game warden.
> 
> Could we make a statement like this?
> 
> If the DNR stops us from riding on those trails I will go crazy because I DNR; if I die from the fact that I DNR, maybe you should just plan on a DNR.
> 
> I said all that silly stuff because my new job has abbreviations for EVERYTHING. I get so confused on their computer programs. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Make a cheat sheet...eventually it will get easier. DNR Do Not Remember
Click to expand...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> All those abbreviations remind me of Robin Williams in "Good Morning Vietnam".
> 
> 
> TJ, my wws isn't being rained out. I was rained out of work after only a half hour on the clock and may have to work Saturday to make up for it. So I guess you could be right in the bigger scheme of things. lol
> 
> 
> I'm being asked to join a couple by different friends to some endurance rides again as a crew. One is the lady I got Rowdy from and asked me to haul her horse and trailer to an event over in Mississippi. The other friend is a woman I ride with regularly and was one of the two I rode with on the trail during my camping trip. She will be riding at an event closer to us the first weekend in November. The first one is the 23/24th of October.
> 
> I've been wanting to go to one of these since the first time I was invited and could never get away for them. If I haul for the horses for the first one it will be her horse and trailer so I'll be sleeping in a tent. The second one I will likely take my trailer and sleep in the trailer. They can have the air mattress on the floor or sleep in the tent. lol


Go for it!! After all, you don't have anything else going on:biglaugh::hide:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing well today. All members of my barnyard have been fed and seem to be happy campers. 

AA Thanks for the lead on the trailers. I still have the farriers name and number from your previous referral. Will call him. :thumbsup:

TJ Sorry about the crock pot. Sometimes when it rains it pours. Maybe all the bad is over and you are getting ready to turn that corner where the blue sky is. At least I hope so. 

Twalker Glad you got some riding in. I am a bit concerned about the farrier removing Peaches shoes and trimming her for boot fitting. I hope the transition is a smooth one and she is not tender. I hate when they walk around so 'ouchie.' Maybe your horse is past that point. Glad you are so happy with Lady. I looked for a long time to find my heart horse. It is a great feeling.

Rick The thought of sleeping in a tent makes my back hurt. Participating in the endurance race sounds exciting though. I would think it would be a fun experience. What a neat litl western town. Enjoyed the pics.

Blue Glad you are ok from the water xing incident. I hate those kinds of dismounts:sad: 

PH13 Enjoy vid. Nice moon shot.

MR Hope you are feeling better. 

Got some running around to do today. Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless.


----------



## Celeste

I wish I could have seen that moon thing the other night. It was cloudy and rainy. I haven't seen the moon in a while now.


----------



## Roadyy

Same here Celeste



Edit to add. I was just hit up to find a home for a stud Half Linger. Described as Buskskin with Flaxen mane and tail. Pics and age coming soon. 14.3 or shorter.


----------



## tjtalon

I should have a DNR because I DNR at present but hope I never DNR.

Twalker, thanks...I didn't lose the meal (had removed it) just the stock...& the ceramic pot....did put a damper on the eating, 'tho.

Yeah, Rick, I got that; should've said that the rain-out at work might make you have to work Saturday...which is a...rain-out I guess!

Thanks, Ellen; from your mouth to God's ears...because this is getting scary.

I didn't see the moon eclipse, was asleep, but did see a huge, bright full moon early this morning thru the trees. Pretty...

Back to "work". Have been working hard on a lead from a large security outfit (that's where my recent years of experience lie). Have been resisting contacting nursing homes, but that's the next step. Somthin's gotta break soon...

Which reminds me of a thought I had to laugh at (gotta laugh, right?!): anyone remember the 1st Godfather movie, when the knife-wielding drug-selling "bad guy" released the lawyer then found out that the Godfather hadn't been killed in the hit?:

"He's still alive! They shot him 15 times and he's STILL ALIVE!"

That's me, lol...I'm still alive!


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Same here Celeste
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add. I was just hit up to find a home for a stud Half Linger. Described as Buskskin with Flaxen mane and tail. Pics and age coming soon. 14.3 or shorter.


Get him gelded, send me a mega winning lottery ticket, & he's mine.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is a pic. He is a 2 years old stud and rides great. Testy with nervous rider, but gets to business with confident rider. Look at those feet!


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Here is a pic. He is a 2 years old stud and rides great. Testy with nervous rider, but gets to business with confident rider. Look at those feet!
> 
> View attachment 701642


Handsome guy.


----------



## Celeste

Halflingers are such a pretty color. I have a grade pony that looks like he has Haflinger in him. He is small, but he has been a great pony for kids.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*tj: *losing the crock pot, oh no!!I was thinking of you as I loaded mind earlier today. i love the suggestion of the thrift store - that is where mine came from. hope some job prospects but in an appearance asap.
*
NM*: sorry to hear about both the lack of riding and the nit-picking at work. both would make me crazy. hope you are back in the saddle for some good brain therapy asap!

*Blue*: hope you are feeling better.. least its a good kind of sore. hopefully you don't have any actual illness. the fall yuck is going around up here too.. makes me wonder what flu season is going to be like.

*Twalker*: so glad Lady is feeling better again! hopefully the trimmer will do a better job next time.

*ellen*: been a while since we have seen pictures of Peaches. i think you need to fix that! :loveshower:




Roadyy said:


> I was just hit up to find a home for a stud Half Linger. Described as Buskskin with Flaxen mane and tail. Pics and age coming soon. 14.3 or shorter.


Oh boy.. people who would describe a horse as "buckskin with a flaxen mane and tail" certainly do not need a stallion! I guess being "buckskin" sounds more exciting than being a plain ol' flaxen chestnut (which is what haffies are).. who cares the term has nothing to do with the actual color of the horse. :icon_rolleyes:

Hate to hear your show will get spoiled by the rain day. Stinks that you have to work on saturdays to make up for rain during the week.. must make planning things really interesting. 

Hope you get to go crew for your endurance friends as ridecamp is a blast! and then you will be thoroughly trained for when we get to come down to ride one of these winters. :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Your garage is huge btw, would fit my house inside! Phin is coming along nicely. I noticed there were no cornfields


The garage is big enough to fit my house in too actually, in terms of square footage. My DH designed and built this building.. it's one big structure which has the house on one end, the garage in the middle and the barn on the other end. Simply brilliant design!!


And funny you should mention cornfields.. they are getting harder and harder to find now, as the corn is being harvested (weeks earlier than normal). We did find some to ride near yesterday though! DH came home from work a touch early and we got George and Phin out, just beating the incoming showers. Phin led almost the entire time and it would have been the whole time except _George_ was being a tart about being in the back.. so much for being a good example for the greenie! :icon_rolleyes:







































Today the expected rain moved in, so no saddle time for me. We desperately need the rain though, so can't complain too much.


----------



## AnitaAnne

At the store in line so just a quick post. Ellen, it is a different farrier that has the trailers. You have the number of the one that fits boots. I'll pm you the number when I get home. 

Phantom, sounds like you live in my dream house! I have drawn hundreds of barn/home designs! One day I may get to live in one. 

Never thought of putting a garage in there too! You have a brilliant DH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Twalker Glad you got some riding in. I am a bit concerned about the farrier removing Peaches shoes and trimming her for boot fitting. I hope the transition is a smooth one and she is not tender. I hate when they walk around so 'ouchie.' Maybe your horse is past that point. Glad you are so happy with Lady. I looked for a long time to find my heart horse. It is a great feeling.


Thanks Ellen. It felt good to be in the saddle. I'm taking it slow for now though. Want to make sure she stays fit. Both me and you are very lucky girls. Peaches sound so perfect for you and even though I am leasing Lady I have gotten very attached to her. Ya for us :thumbsup:.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Twalker*: so glad Lady is feeling better again! hopefully the trimmer will do a better job next time.
> 
> 
> Oh boy.. people who would describe a horse as "buckskin with a flaxen mane and tail" certainly do not need a stallion! I guess being "buckskin" sounds more exciting than being a plain ol' flaxen chestnut (which is what haffies are).. who cares the term has nothing to do with the actual color of the horse. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Hate to hear your show will get spoiled by the rain day. Stinks that you have to work on saturdays to make up for rain during the week.. must make planning things really interesting.
> 
> Hope you get to go crew for your endurance friends as ridecamp is a blast! and then you will be thoroughly trained for when we get to come down to ride one of these winters. :wink:


Thanks Phantom. She was looking forward to the exercise last night. You could tell she was feeling good. Going to keep an eye on her feet and take it easy with her right now.


----------



## Maryland Rider

For those that already have my acronym decoder book, there is a new entry.
Thank You Celeste!

DNR in my case was Department of Natural Resources.
If any remember I took a First Aid training in January.
A prerequisite to the DNR chain saw course.
It is now required for any that clear trail by means of chain saw.
Took them long enough to schedule this.

Monday was school day "classroom" passed 3 tests no issues.
Tuesday was observation day while operating saw.
Had to work on 3 different tree scenarios and pass.
If any failed they add more. Passed all those too. 

Large class of 3 people.
Two of us were veterans at this and one relatively new/young individual.
No issues with anyone, more saw troubles than anything else.

I also DNR this past weekend, don't feel bad NM.

Got home tired today, hopped in large tub of hot water.
I can still smell pine and oak though.

Time to Grow a little Corn, Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MR*: I lost my decoder book and have been struggling with all these DNR's on here. Really can read them several ways. 

Congratulations on passing your chainsaw class. Just in time for Halloween too. Enjoy your corn. 

*TWalker*: good to hear you are riding again! She is a beautiful horse! 

*Roadyy*: Cute horse, very big feet! I have ridden a couple of Haflingers, they were quite forward moving and fun. You should take him home. 

*Nicker*: Sorry to hear Jay has not recovered yet, are you going to get the vet to check it? Or did you already do that? Sorry, hard to keep track of everyone.

Anyone that gets bent out of shape over an error in one word does not have enough to do! Or they are an English teacher, lol. 

I plan to start putting Chivas up at night and keep him off that high carb craapy hay. His fat is out of control. I can't get any saddle on him right.:twisted: 

I bought some new curtains for my living room that are supposed to block 98% of light. I really liked them in the store (and they were on clearance) but really don't like them now they are hanging up. They are tolerable, but I was aiming for pretty. 

Still like my old ones, but can't use them with the tree gone. Too exposed. Dang.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveneing all!

Roaddy, lot of Haffies around here. Very popular with the Amish.

TJ, sorry about your crockpot. I second a second hand store. I've seen them here before. I still think you should look into nursing homes.:wink:

Great pictures of rides everyone! 

Another night of icing....almost day 10. Swelling is gone, but I feel a little knot on the very back of his fetlock. Farrier coming tomorrow will ask him about it....I really don't want to have the vet come and look at it. Fingers crossed.

Better day today....again hectic. Day started with a meeting at 7;45, pictures at 8:15.....what a start! We ended it with a delay I leaving. FULL MOON anyone? :icon_rolleyes:

Through discussion...OK complaining a bit about being overworked and wondering if anyone notices. ONe girl said today she asked how she could get a distinguished on her final eval. The admin said...nobody really gets that level................Um, I DID! :happydance::winetime: OK, so maybe the DO notice the extra effort I put in!!!! (no I did not tell her that I received one.)

Do you believe in divine intervention? I was looking up jobs this morning! Outside of teaching.... And complaining to DH that I outta do what all the others do and skip out early. (Although I could never DO That....not who I am. Yeah, I believe in divine intervention.......that little tidbit got me working hard again and there late prepping good stuff.

Know I am missing some. HI to all!

I am making so many mistakes here as I type....it's telling me....GO.....to.....bed! 

Have a good night all! Sleep well.:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> *Nicker*: Sorry to hear Jay has not recovered yet, are you going to get the vet to check it? Or did you already do that? Sorry, hard to keep track of everyone.
> 
> Anyone that gets bent out of shape over an error in one word does not have enough to do! Or they are an English teacher, lol.
> 
> .



I will see what farrier says tomorrow, and then possibly have the vet make a visit. I guess we could do fall shots, if we need them and fecal samples. Hate to bring her out just to look at a 'bump'. 

Well.....actually I didn't even think of it....but she WAS an English teacher prior to becoming admin! :eek_color::biggrin::rofl: Didn't really think about it, but might be the cause of the pickiness! 

TJ, yest the L and the K are close, but I often think of Depth of Leanring, instead of the Depth of Knowledge that the DOK stands for. They are practically synonyms for heavens sake!!! LOL

Forgot to tell you all. Friday AND Saturday I went to the local library for their annual used book sale. I hit the mother load on hard-backed horse books for my RIDE STRONG group!!!!:loveshower:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Look at all these books! I spent $30 total those two days.....this is just a teaser of what I got! Each of those books would have cost nearly that a piece!! 

OK, off to bed! (and some ice cream!)


----------



## Celeste

I know that this sounds silly, but one of my favorite horse books is a kids book. It is called "Hold Your Horses" by Bonnie Timmons. It has great illustrations. Some of it is just for fun, but it really explains a lot of things and it helps kids (of all ages) understand a lot of horse behavior.

Hold Your Horses: Nuggets of Truth for People Who Love Horses...No Matter What: Bonnie Timmons: 9780761115366: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Roadyy

*AA*, it's a crying shame about that blind. I know how your house of female is so used to walking around in the skivvies and can not do that now. Such a shame for you. Oh, and I have no desire to have any other stud around my horses. 


*MN17*, glad you got a boost in attitude via that conversation. Hoping Jay is ok and you can ride soon. 


*Celeste*, I have read that book as well. Good book for kids.


Now I am about in tears here as I look at the forecast for this coming weekend. I could haul my horse with me to Marianna for the wild west show so I could ride the trails afterwards and even stay Saturday night to camp for another ride Sunday morning. My truck is out of commission so this will not happen. I may could get the water pump replaced and maybe even the fan clutch, but not the power steering pump in time. HMMMMMMM


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker*: I want to join your class! What a great haul of horsey books:loveshower:

I spent my formative years saddened by red marks all over my highly creative writings due to English teachers, so I am quite familiar with their nit-picking. :icon_rolleyes:

*Roadyy*: just get that colt cut and you will have a nice gelding. No need to worry about having STUD competition! Or you could breed him to Reba and have a spotted half-haflinger. :rofl:

How much is the Haffie? I have a friend that is always hunting the perfect horse for her DH. He had a Belgium cross for years, and just hasn't found anything since that suits. The horse was named Miller Light (half-draft, lol) don't remember why they sold that horse, but I think it was he finally got tired of the rough trot. 

Hope you get your truck fixed so you can ride. I really liked those trails at Marianna, and the campground was so nice! 

*Celeste*: never read the book, but it looks interesting! Haven't seen too many horse books I didn't enjoy!


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, sorry about your truck. That stinks. Finally get decent weather and can't use it! It's still 12* above normal here. We're melting.

*Celeste*, I read that book as well! 

*Nicker*, anxious to hear what your farrier has to say about the bump. It could be many different things.

*Anita*, sorry about the curtains. Can you return them? I get frustrated going to all that trouble and then it doesn't look the way I had it in my head. Seems to happen with clothes too. It looked great on the mannequin, why does it look like cr*p on me?! Ah well. 

Well, I have today off. I was actually looking forward to taking a day just for me, but son broke his phone so I need to go to Prescott and help him get another one. The contract isn't up on that one and it had no insurance so we'll have to get him a "pay as you go" throw away for a few months. Just can't have him walking around with no way to communicate. Better get going


----------



## Roadyy

*AA*, pretty sure he said to a good home. I can verify, but he will not be coming to a pasture near me. 

*Blue*, my phone is cracked badly and freezes a lot while typing so I have to lock screen then unlock to get my keyboard back. It is on a month to month since the contract ran out and I'll wait til I find a deal on another phone to replace it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> *AA*, pretty sure he said to a good home. I can verify, but he will not be coming to a pasture near me.
> 
> .


Is he free?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Opinions please! 

New curtain is the patterned one, old curtains are the solid ones, they are a deep royal purple color. 

I would rather not have to return the curtains, having a heck of a time finding anything in the right color purple and don't know what other color would work. 

These are cheap enough that they could work for a few years, or until I couldn't stand them anymore!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Opinions please!
> 
> New curtain is the patterned one, old curtains are the solid ones, they are a deep royal purple color.
> 
> I would rather not have to return the curtains, having a heck of a time finding anything in the right color purple and don't know what other color would work.
> 
> These are cheap enough that they could work for a few years, or until I couldn't stand them anymore!


Well, I know what I would do...find 2 valances or swags (that could go over & be tied back or to the side), one in a solid complimentary color, the other in a similar pattern w/a complimentary main color. Put the patterned whatever on the solid curtain, the solid whatever on the patterned curtain. As for "complimentary" color, even pick up a color from the rest of your living room that still goes along w/the deep purple theme.

Or, find a purple unicorn to put in the middle of your living room & no one will even notice the curtains:blueunicorn::rofl:


----------



## Blue

Lol, TJ, I was going to say something similar!

Anita, why not put another rod under the new purple ones and then put your pretty sheers under them? That way you could swag back the deep ones during the day and still have "pretty" to look at.

OR, put the pretty sheers over the deep purple for a show off look? 

Really, the deep color is nice against your light walls. It's not ugly, I just think it didn't come out the way you thought and so you're dissatisfied. Maybe try just draping those pretty sheers over the new ones for a day or two and see what you think.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The solid curtains will be coming down. I just haven't put the other patterned ones up. I was trying to coordinate with the rug, but the curtains seem to clash with the loveseat and couch. 

I do like the big rings at the top, much easier to slide the curtains opened. 

I may need to just buy the solid burgundy ones, but there were only three and I have 4 windows. :sad:


----------



## Blue

Can you go with deep brown? Or forest green?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Can you go with deep brown? Or forest green?


Tried chocolate brown first, did not work. Don't know about forest green, didn't try hunting that color yet. 

I am too OCD about this stuff. The real problem is my décor is sadly out of date which is why I can't find the right colors. No way am I buying new furniture though! When ever I do, going to get something classic like rich brown leather sofa, and never have to worry about curtain colors again!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: I lost my decoder book and have been struggling with all these DNR's on here. Really can read them several ways.
> 
> Congratulations on passing your chainsaw class. Just in time for Halloween too. Enjoy your corn.
> 
> *TWalker*: good to hear you are riding again! She is a beautiful horse!
> 
> *Roadyy*: Cute horse, very big feet! I have ridden a couple of Haflingers, they were quite forward moving and fun. You should take him home.
> 
> *Nicker*: Sorry to hear Jay has not recovered yet, are you going to get the vet to check it? Or did you already do that? Sorry, hard to keep track of everyone.
> 
> Anyone that gets bent out of shape over an error in one word does not have enough to do! Or they are an English teacher, lol.
> 
> I plan to start putting Chivas up at night and keep him off that high carb craapy hay. His fat is out of control. I can't get any saddle on him right.:twisted:
> 
> I bought some new curtains for my living room that are supposed to block 98% of light. I really liked them in the store (and they were on clearance) but really don't like them now they are hanging up. They are tolerable, but I was aiming for pretty.
> 
> Still like my old ones, but can't use them with the tree gone. Too exposed. Dang.


 I like the curtains AA. 
Thanks for the comment on Lady. She is a beauty. She has a sister that looks just like her also.


----------



## Roadyy

I'm hearing the Peanut's teacher in all that talk of decor.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Found what I think is the right color at Penny's...with the grommets at the top too...over *$200 EACH** x 4 windows* mg:
NOT happening!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> I'm hearing the Peanut's teacher in all that talk of decor.


WahWahWah WahWahWah


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Found what I think is the right color at Penny's...with the grommets at the top too...over *$200 EACH** x 4 windows* mg:
> NOT happening!


 Holy Moly


----------



## corgi

i interrupt this program for a "HURRICANE ALERT!!!"

Ugh.

Seems there is a possibility of that hurricane making landfall in Virginia over the weekend and people are already losing their minds.

I will wait to panic until they get the track narrowed down some. That being said...Hurricane Isabell in 2003 was horrible. We lost trees and did not have power or water for almost a week. And that was before I had horses to worry about!

Ok..sorry about the interruption. Carry on folks! 

Seriously, I have been reading but busy weekends and late nights have kept me from posting. HP glad you were not hurt with the hood incident. Very scary!
Rick. Get out and ride this weekend while I am needing a boat to get around.
Everyone else, *waving hello!

Gotta run and go panic with everyone else.


----------



## Twalker

corgi said:


> i interrupt this program for a "HURRICANE ALERT!!!"
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Seems there is a possibility of that hurricane making landfall in Virginia over the weekend and people are already losing their minds.
> 
> I will wait to panic until they get the track narrowed down some. That being said...Hurricane Isabell in 2003 was horrible. We lost trees and did not have power or water for almost a week. And that was before I had horses to worry about!
> 
> Ok..sorry about the interruption. Carry on folks!
> 
> Seriously, I have been reading but busy weekends and late nights have kept me from posting. HP glad you were not hurt with the hood incident. Very scary!
> Rick. Get out and ride this weekend while I am needing a boat to get around.
> Everyone else, *waving hello!
> 
> Gotta run and go panic with everyone else.


Hope it doesn't get you guys.


----------



## Celeste

About the whole decorating scheme.....

I am afraid that I am with Roaddy on this one. I bought some shades to cover the windows. I always meant to buy the curtains, but it hasn't happened. Oh well.......


----------



## Roadyy

Tin foil will stop the sun and the son from seeing inside. /topic


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Tried chocolate brown first, did not work. Don't know about forest green, didn't try hunting that color yet.
> 
> I am too OCD about this stuff. The real problem is my décor is sadly out of date which is why I can't find the right colors. No way am I buying new furniture though! When ever I do, going to get something classic like rich brown leather sofa, and never have to worry about curtain colors again!


Maybe covers for the furniture, in a good color for the drapes...


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> WahWahWah WahWahWah


This is EXACTLY what I was going to post, ol!


----------



## tjtalon

No one wants to see my curtains; a bit too...Roma...


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> i interrupt this program for a "HURRICANE ALERT!!!"
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Seems there is a possibility of that hurricane making landfall in Virginia over the weekend and people are already losing their minds.
> 
> I will wait to panic until they get the track narrowed down some. That being said...Hurricane Isabell in 2003 was horrible. We lost trees and did not have power or water for almost a week. And that was before I had horses to worry about!
> 
> Ok..sorry about the interruption. Carry on folks!
> 
> Seriously, I have been reading but busy weekends and late nights have kept me from posting. HP glad you were not hurt with the hood incident. Very scary!
> Rick. Get out and ride this weekend while I am needing a boat to get around.
> Everyone else, *waving hello!
> 
> Gotta run and go panic with everyone else.


You & yours be SAFE.


----------



## tjtalon

I had an interview w/that huge security corp. Hour & 1/2. Might get called for 2nd interview, if 2 clients approve me.

Not quite a hurricane alert, but on alert for the call...hopefully news tomorrow. Details to follow, if that happens.

HorseMondays or HorseWhenevers on hold pending program adjustments for the fall season.


----------



## Celeste

Terry, I hope you get a great job soon!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Terry, I hope you get a great job soon!


Thanks!


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> Opinions please!
> 
> New curtain is the patterned one, old curtains are the solid ones, they are a deep royal purple color.
> 
> I would rather not have to return the curtains, having a heck of a time finding anything in the right color purple and don't know what other color would work.
> 
> These are cheap enough that they could work for a few years, or until I couldn't stand them anymore!


I would leave them as they are, one of each.:lol::lol:
Don't mind the little things.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all, just dropping by quickly.
DS had his X-ray, NOT broken (yay!) just sprained, has an impressive bruise.
Still trying to finish our little home renovation. (I hate painting!) Now that we're nearly done, the rest of the house looks bad! 
School holidays here, so both kids have had friends to stay over. DS and his friend went camping in the back paddock, DD and her friend were not so adventurous.
Busy at work, staff away so I'm covering for them.
DH is busy getting ready for shearing next week (weather permitting) and if the weather stays fine, probably hay cutting after that. Not that there is much hay to cut, we really need more rain.
Horses are still fat as whales, still haven't done any riding. Have maybe organised a chiro visit for them in a few weeks. Good travelling chiro coming down this way, but he usually treats horses at the local pony club grounds and I don't have a means of transporting my two so I'm waiting to see if he will come to us. It's only a fifteen minute drive from the club. Boston seems a bit stiff through his pelvis and back legs so I'm keen to see if he needs treatment.

Corgi, I hope the hurricane fizzles out to nothing or misses you, that would be scary!
Tj, sending positive thoughts for the job search.
AA, I'm not any good at decorating, but I think that a couch cover could work?
NM, Blue and Twalker, hope your horses are all healing up well.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> I would leave them as they are, one of each.:lol::lol:
> Don't mind the little things.


Me too, I liked that look, but I would have to add coordinating swags because at heart am a bit Roma.

Btw, just got called for a 2nd interview tomorrow, 2 pm Mtn Time.

Maybe I can eat tonight...potato chips & the occasional egg doesn't quite cut it, but haven't felt like eating...

Onward & upward...pray for HorseTime.:cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Maybe covers for the furniture, in a good color for the drapes...


No please, no more shopping!! I hate shopping. I refuse to buy furniture covers. Tried that one time and the darn things drove me crazy. (crazier) The slide, the dog digs at them, they slide around, they wrinkle, I couldn't take it anymore...threw them away. 

I spent the afternoon going from store to store hunting purple drapes. I'm done. Wore out. They are staying just like they are.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Me too, I liked that look, but I would have to add coordinating swags because at heart am a bit Roma.
> 
> Btw, just got called for a 2nd interview tomorrow, 2 pm Mtn Time.
> 
> Maybe I can eat tonight...potato chips & the occasional egg doesn't quite cut it, but haven't felt like eating...
> 
> Onward & upward...pray for HorseTime.:cowboy:


YIPEE!! I am praying this job works out for you!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi: hope the hurricane fizzes out over the water and y'all can carry on like normal. Stay safe!


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, O my. Please stay safe. I'll be watching the weather for you.

*Anita*, I don't decorate well so I guess the whole point is to stay comfortable with it. If it's something you can't look at without squinting then it's gotta go.

*TJ*,:happydance: Go get 'em girl! Relax and be you.

*Vicki*, I wish I could say glad it's not broken, but I'll say this. I've had both and a broken bone heals faster and doesn't seem to hurt like a sprain. The sprains I've had linger for a long time, so maybe a little coddling time is in order and perhaps some homemade cookies. They make everyone feel better. Seriously, glad it's going to be ok.

*Roadyy*, Lacey's leg is healing nicely. Through the grunge I can actually see hair coming in. I'm thinking that the next time the scab falls off I may just move to swat for fly control only and let the rest heal. Or should I continue the Underwoods? What do you think? I haven't posted pics because I'm sure everyone is sick and tired of looking at Lacey's scabs but trust me, every time the scab breaks off its smaller and prettier if that makes any sense.

Well, got to Prescott and got a cheap Trac phone for Cody. That will last him a few months and then in January I'll get him back on the family plan I wouldn't mind leaving it like this and will give it some thought, but being able to suspend his phone service on Verizon has always been a great disciplinary tool. Hoping I won't need to do that now though so we'll see.

Found some Sketcher shoes that I'm going to break in for work. These concrete floors are killer.

Got home and the dogs had torn apart my truck! :sad: Not looking forward to telling the Mister about this at all! Before I left this morning I know they had a squirrel pinned in my engine compartment. I lifted the hood and saw him! We tried everything to get him out. I started the engine, revved, water hose everything. I put all the dogs in the house but one (Patch) and tried it all again. Nothing. Finally unhitched my trailer, put it in drive and drove like crazy around the neighborhood. I thought he fell out. Parked it in front of the garage with the hood up and left. The dogs weren't sniffing around so I figured it would be ok. NOT! Came home and Brandi (pit/lab mix) was standing one top of the engine! Patch was underneath covered in grease and Blue (my heeler) and both German shepherds were circling! Wiring and harness covering strewn everywhere! There's some rubber stuff too but not sure what it goes to. Haven't tried to start it yet. Looked around to make sure that they didn't tear into the radiator or hoses. No coolant on the ground. Really not sure I'm up for that right now. Not going to be pretty tonight.

The culprits. Brandi knows she did wrong and Patch won't even look at me. He's normally solid white.


----------



## Happy Place

Oh blue, what a mess!

Corgi Hope the hurricane fizzles out! If it gets close, write your phone number on your horses hooves with a sharpie. Don't want those babies getting lost!

TJ-YES!!! You will rock that second interview.

Went to see my therapist today :cowboy:, errr have a riding lesson! Slow and easy. I was tired and just felt emotionally drained. Sometimes work does that. Kids at work going through tough times. I feel for them. Bo did her job and brought back my sanity. She is a gem, that girl! Trainer and I talked about Nike a bit. Same old frustrations and I am worried he won't keep his weight over the winter. He's still too skinny, even for a thoroughbred. Farmer thinks he's fine. I really can't do anything about it right now. DH needs truck repairs, there will be some Dr. bills when he finally decides to get to the Dr. Once we get past October, we should be pretty well caught up and I can start pitching to have Nike moved LOL. It's 7:40 and I feel like I could go to bed right now. Shesh, it's only Wednesday.


----------



## Celeste

Blue, I would not want to break news like that to my DH...........


----------



## Blue

Oiye Vey! Husband is home. Not happy. But I thought my life had complications, it gets worse.

We have a partner in our commercial plumbing company in Phoenix. Our partner's son, 25 years old, works for us, had a mini stroke today! These people lost their other son to a drug overdose 7 years ago. How much trouble can a family take?

Ok, I'm making dinner now and don't have time to read pages and pages online. Some of our medical personnel need to weigh in. 25 year old male. Mini stroke. He stepped out of the excavator cab (air conditioned) and told the superintendent to call 911 as he didn't feel well. He was stumbling, his speech was slurred and once side of his face was "fallen". A few hours later he could touch his nose and his face seemed almost normal, had feeling and control of his fingers and toes. Although his speech is still slurring a little it seems better.

Can anyone give me more info on a "mini stroke"

p.s. The truck issue is looking real bad


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Blue, I would not want to break news like that to my DH...........


I don't have a DH, but still would not want to find my truck tore up from my own dogs! Holy Toledo!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Oiye Vey! Husband is home. Not happy. But I thought my life had complications, it gets worse.
> 
> We have a partner in our commercial plumbing company in Phoenix. Our partner's son, 25 years old, works for us, had a mini stroke today! These people lost their other son to a drug overdose 7 years ago. How much trouble can a family take?
> 
> Ok, I'm making dinner now and don't have time to read pages and pages online. Some of our medical personnel need to weigh in. 25 year old male. Mini stroke. He stepped out of the excavator cab (air conditioned) and told the superintendent to call 911 as he didn't feel well. He was stumbling, his speech was slurred and once side of his face was "fallen". A few hours later he could touch his nose and his face seemed almost normal, had feeling and control of his fingers and toes. Although his speech is still slurring a little it seems better.
> 
> Can anyone give me more info on a "mini stroke"
> 
> p.s. The truck issue is looking real bad


Those are all the signs of a stroke. Here is a very good article for reference:

Stroke - Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatment of Stroke - NY Times Health Information


----------



## Blue

Anita, thank you. That had a lot of info


----------



## VickiRose

Oh Blue! When you said the dogs had trashed the truck I had no idea that they'd actually tried to chew up the engine! Wow! Determined canines you have there! Sorry about your employee, what are his doctors saying?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

BLUE....OH MY! :eek_color:

TJ - :happydance:Good luck! 

Well, farrier came in last night. Jay does have a 'bump' there. (not imagining things) he is not sure _what it is...._but with closer inspection thinks he pulled that tendon that runs down the back of his leg. (I got a bit of an anatomy lesson.) :biggrin:

D flexed him, and poked him, made him stand on that leg for quite a while as he put the other front shoe on. Jay didn't show any sign of pain. D said if he was he would show it at that point.

Asked if I should call in the vet. He said she would tell me what the bump was....but at this point, probably at this point couldn't do anything as it appears to be healed.

Asked about the boots too, as I don't want to waste $$$$. He said they were fine, would be support as if you or I had a sprained ankle.

Hoping the boots come today. The sun is to shine today. I would love to try him out for a quick spin. Looks like rain in the forcast for the next several days.

Speaking of rain..........hang on Corgi! 

AA - Purple drapes? Royalty! 

OH......have to make mention of my DH. Yesterday morning Pipes snuck into my closet, grabbed a sock (good expensive horse one:x) and by the time I realized it, had the whole toe chewed! When I got home last night (8:30pm) DH had gone to TSC and bought me a NEW pair of Ariat socks! They are a lovely blue, and much nicer than the ones that were chewed! What a guy I have, huh? :loveshower:

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

*AA*, I still vote for foil.

*VR*, glad the son isn't broken. Never easy putting them down. Hope his sprain and bruise heal quickly.

*TJ*, Continued prayers you get a great job and hopefully this one is where you need to be.

*MN17*, glad the bump is only a healed boo boo. Enjoy the ride before the rain.

*Ladona*, I was hoping it was coming here as I haven't enjoyed a good hurricane party in years. Be safe and agree with putting info on the hooves in case.

*Blue*, Stay the course! The hair coming in is a great sign and should come in the same color as before. Most times healing wounds like that leave white hair in the place of the wound, but 99% of the healed wounds from Underwoods have grown the original hair color. Just keep using the medicine as you have been until the scab is no more. I would think we are all interested in seeing the healing pics to show the true healing qualities and what to expect in the healing process from using this product. 

Very sorry to read about the truck, squirrel, and dogs. Sounds like a country song waiting to be written. Hopefully it isn't terribly bad to repair and maybe just some wires needing tended to. I would go over it with a fine tooth comb for any broken or bare wires that could short and start fire.


I got word late yesterday that we are working Saturday for sure. No Wild West Show. I don't get to shoot my pistol at someone. Dagnabit!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> farrier came in last night. Jay does have a 'bump' there. (not imagining things) he is not sure _what it is...._but with closer inspection thinks he pulled that tendon that runs down the back of his leg. Asked if I should call in the vet. He said she would tell me what the bump was....but at this point, probably at this point couldn't do anything as it appears to be healed.


I have been trying to keep quiet about this whole situation.. but if a tendon (or ligament) has been compromised, it will NOT have healed already. Soft tissue injuries take months to actually heal. I rehabbed Dream from a suspensory injury a few years ago (before I found this thread). And, ironically, it happened out in the pasture Dream never took a lame step.. just had telltale swelling in that leg.

This article has some really good info.

Jay's injury may be something totally harmless and nothing to do with any soft tissue insult (*fingers crossed*).. but no way to know without getting your vet involved.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Blue, that's rotten about your truck. What a fiasco (dogs look properly "sorry"). So sorry to hear that about your partner's son, praying for his recovery. Scary, and he's so young...

HP, glad you got a lesson. Hope you can acquire Nike not too far down the road.

Rick, bummer on missing your ww show. I know a few people you can aim your pistol at, doesn't have to be on a Saturday...

Ladona, hope that hurricane misses your area altogether.

Nicker, that was so sweet of your DH to go get you new socks! Bet they'll be put under lock & key from Bad Dog.

I'm nervous about this 2nd interview, but will do the best I can do...all I can do is be myself & be honest about what I can & can't do, just like I did yesterday. It's not 'till this afternoon, hopefully I can nap; I always wake up so darned early, no matter what I do..

Hoping it's "the one" (would rather have worked for the vet clinic, but guess there was a Reason not...)

Later all...


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, glad to hear what your farrier said. That's a relief, but not unexpected. I think deep down inside you already knew that and just needed validation. Good call!

*Roadyy*, I'll try to get another pic the next time the scab falls. It's an interesting healing process for sure. Since leg hair is white anyway it looks like it's coming in white. It's interesting that some of her other scars from her ranching past are black!

The last we heard last night was that the young man was improving. Stayed in hospital, obviously, for more tests but seems he may have dodged a bullet. It's very sad. This guy is 25 years old. His father got him a membership to a gym and tried to get him to work out. Even knowing that his mother has a pacemaker and high blood pressure is on his Dad's side, this kid chose to smoke, eat junk and refused to take care of himself. This kid was my son's best friend since kindergarten. They started parting ways after H.S. when the life style habits clashed. I honestly hope this is a wake up call for him, but I doubt it. Some people are just honestly lazy.

Well, I had to get Patch in the bath last night with Dawn to get the grease out! It took about 3 rounds but got him mostly clean. Husband says truck will start and the wires that got torn out only went to the heater core. I'll try to get a load of hay today and then make some time next week to get it to my mechanic to have it checked. Whew! It's been a crazy week here. Hoping for a quiet weekend.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, Try for the nap. You're going to do fine. Yes there may be a reason the vet didn't work out. I found from my own experience and hearing from others that working in a vet's office can be very stressful. It's a very different world. Good luck today!


----------



## Blue

Phantom, that's exactly what I meant for Vicki's son. The sprains I've had took a long time to heal. I'd rather have a break. But sounds like Jay will be fine.


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> BLUE....OH MY! :eek_color:
> 
> TJ - :happydance:Good luck!
> 
> Well, farrier came in last night. Jay does have a 'bump' there. (not imagining things) he is not sure _what it is...._but with closer inspection thinks he pulled that tendon that runs down the back of his leg. (I got a bit of an anatomy lesson.) :biggrin:
> 
> D flexed him, and poked him, made him stand on that leg for quite a while as he put the other front shoe on. Jay didn't show any sign of pain. D said if he was he would show it at that point.
> 
> Asked if I should call in the vet. He said she would tell me what the bump was....but at this point, probably at this point couldn't do anything as it appears to be healed.
> 
> Asked about the boots too, as I don't want to waste $$$$. He said they were fine, would be support as if you or I had a sprained ankle.
> 
> Hoping the boots come today. The sun is to shine today. I would love to try him out for a quick spin. Looks like rain in the forcast for the next several days.
> 
> Speaking of rain..........hang on Corgi!
> 
> AA - Purple drapes? Royalty!
> 
> OH......have to make mention of my DH. Yesterday morning Pipes snuck into my closet, grabbed a sock (good expensive horse one:x) and by the time I realized it, had the whole toe chewed! When I got home last night (8:30pm) DH had gone to TSC and bought me a NEW pair of Ariat socks! They are a lovely blue, and much nicer than the ones that were chewed! What a guy I have, huh? :loveshower:
> 
> Have a good day all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Hope the boots help. Hope you get a good ride in.


----------



## Twalker

tjtalon said:


> Oh, Blue, that's rotten about your truck. What a fiasco (dogs look properly "sorry"). So sorry to hear that about your partner's son, praying for his recovery. Scary, and he's so young...
> 
> HP, glad you got a lesson. Hope you can acquire Nike not too far down the road.
> 
> Rick, bummer on missing your ww show. I know a few people you can aim your pistol at, doesn't have to be on a Saturday...
> 
> Ladona, hope that hurricane misses your area altogether.
> 
> Nicker, that was so sweet of your DH to go get you new socks! Bet they'll be put under lock & key from Bad Dog.
> 
> I'm nervous about this 2nd interview, but will do the best I can do...all I can do is be myself & be honest about what I can & can't do, just like I did yesterday. It's not 'till this afternoon, hopefully I can nap; I always wake up so darned early, no matter what I do..
> 
> Hoping it's "the one" (would rather have worked for the vet clinic, but guess there was a Reason not...)
> 
> Later all...


Good luck on your interview. :loveshower:


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> *Nicker*, glad to hear what your farrier said. That's a relief, but not unexpected. I think deep down inside you already knew that and just needed validation. Good call!
> 
> *Roadyy*, I'll try to get another pic the next time the scab falls. It's an interesting healing process for sure. Since leg hair is white anyway it looks like it's coming in white. It's interesting that some of her other scars from her ranching past are black!
> 
> The last we heard last night was that the young man was improving. Stayed in hospital, obviously, for more tests but seems he may have dodged a bullet. It's very sad. This guy is 25 years old. His father got him a membership to a gym and tried to get him to work out. Even knowing that his mother has a pacemaker and high blood pressure is on his Dad's side, this kid chose to smoke, eat junk and refused to take care of himself. This kid was my son's best friend since kindergarten. They started parting ways after H.S. when the life style habits clashed. I honestly hope this is a wake up call for him, but I doubt it. Some people are just honestly lazy.
> 
> Well, I had to get Patch in the bath last night with Dawn to get the grease out! It took about 3 rounds but got him mostly clean. Husband says truck will start and the wires that got torn out only went to the heater core. I'll try to get a load of hay today and then make some time next week to get it to my mechanic to have it checked. Whew! It's been a crazy week here. Hoping for a quiet weekend.


Bad Doggie. Hope repairs don't cost an arm and leg.


----------



## Twalker

Had a great ride tonite. Lady was perfect. You could tell she was feeling great. She was frisky. Rode in the indoor with Lindsey and her TB and Lady was trying her best to keep up with him.

Lady is getting the wooly bullies. It is nice a cool here. Hope it stays that way.

Roaddy - Sorry you won't be able to do your show this weekend.

AA - Sorry you couldn't find drapes that work for you.

Hope everyone has a great day and the ones in the storms way, stay safe.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everyone

Everything is good here. Hope it is the same there. Just got my Myler bit for Peaches. Hope I did ok. Looks very comfy. She's the one and is the target to be spoiled. Will try to do good in that area and not overdo and spoil her too much:eek_color:. This bit has a roller and will not collapse on her tongue. She has been shaking her head when I have had to use pressure on her mouth in the past. The 5" shanks look about right for her. She was doing really well with the Kimberwick broken mouth. Just think that I might need a bit of shank and some TLC for her tongue, but don't want to overdo.:icon_rolleyes:

TJ Right off the bat I am thinking of you. Hope the interview is successful. I understand how vulnerable this decade makes you feel when job hunting. You have some excellent qualifications and I know you will do well. I wish the best for you. I know you will do well.

Ladona My thoughts are with you and I hope you are not in the path of the hurricane. Be safe and know that you are in my thoughts. 

Blue I think you have some guilty dawgs there. Butt whipping would be in order if they could remember what it was all about. I know that this is the last thing you need. Hope it is not too expensive to fix. Hope partner's son recovers. What a terrible thing. So young. 

HP I truly hope that Nicke will be your four legged baby by spring. I know you really care about him. I can't wait to hear that he is at your place

PH13 Will try to get some cell phone shots of my girl. Maybe she can show off that new bit. Will have to get the saddle soap out to spruce up her bridle. :thumbsup:

Hope everyone is safe and well. Hurricanes are such a scary thing. Good thoughts to you all.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

I found it. Just what we need! our very own Tardis, for us and our rides! Now we need a gathering place for us all with horses!

View attachment 702738


----------



## Blue

Hey all. 

Partners son is doing well. Keeping him one more night and neurologist felt that full speech recovery is doable. Hope this is a wake up call for his lazy butt

Looks like the wiring out of the truck may only be for the block heater and this is Arizona. Don't think I've ever used it. But saw my mechanic at the store today and he said to give him a call and he can give it a quick once over just to make sure. Nice guy

As luck would have it, Lacey's scab fell off again last night. It's a strange process but looks better and better each time. Here's some pics for Roadyy and anyone else interested. It looks grungy. The surrounding area is stained from the Underwoods spray, but washes off with regular shampoo. I just haven't disturbed it much. It is now noticeably smaller than her chestnut!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Looks like a DNR weekend coming up for me.
Hurricane "Wakeen" is coming.
As long as no trees fall on my house all is good.
I will need to stock up on Corn tomorrow evening.
I have been trapped at home in the past.
Trees all over driveway and local road.


----------



## Blue

Everyone be careful with that weather coming in.

That second pictures was a mistake. It's an old one and obviously I'm being outsmarted by a hunk o' plastic and metal.


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have been trying to keep quiet about this whole situation.. but if a tendon (or ligament) has been compromised, it will NOT have healed already. Soft tissue injuries take months to actually heal. I rehabbed Dream from a suspensory injury a few years ago (before I found this thread). And, ironically, it happened out in the pasture Dream never took a lame step.. just had telltale swelling in that leg.
> 
> This article has some really good info.
> 
> Jay's injury may be something totally harmless and nothing to do with any soft tissue insult (*fingers crossed*).. but no way to know without getting your vet involved.


 Funny you should say so, as I am still :think: and apprehensive about the leg thing. So I am continuing the stall rest and things for a bit longer.

I played with him out in the field and made him jog a bit to see if he showed any signs of anything and he was more than willing to work with me. 

I will try him on a ride soon....weather dependent, and see how he works. If he acts 'off', Ill call the vet. I surely do not want to compromise anything.

BTW the 'bump' is gone tonight....as the farrier said it might be since he was trimmed. With his toe longer prior to trim, it would put more pull on that tendon, he said once he had him trimmed and squared up, everything may look different. I felt and felt....thinking I was feeling wrong.....no bump.

Time will tell.


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have been trying to keep quiet about this whole situation.. but if a tendon (or ligament) has been compromised, it will NOT have healed already. Soft tissue injuries take months to actually heal. I rehabbed Dream from a suspensory injury a few years ago (before I found this thread). And, ironically, it happened out in the pasture Dream never took a lame step.. just had telltale swelling in that leg.
> 
> This article has some really good info.
> 
> Jay's injury may be something totally harmless and nothing to do with any soft tissue insult (*fingers crossed*).. but no way to know without getting your vet involved.


Funny you should say so, as I am still :think: and apprehensive about the leg thing. So I am continuing the stall rest and things for a bit longer.

I played with him out in the field and made him jog a bit to see if he showed any signs of anything and he was more than willing to work with me. 

I will try him on a ride soon....weather dependent, and see how he works. If he acts 'off', Ill call the vet. I surely do not want to compromise anything.

BTW the 'bump' is gone tonight....as the farrier said it might be since he was trimmed. With his toe longer prior to trim, it would put more pull on that tendon, he said once he had him trimmed and squared up, everything may look different. I felt and felt....thinking I was feeling wrong.....no bump.

Time will tell.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> I will try him on a ride soon....weather dependent, and see how he works. If he acts 'off', Ill call the vet.


At the rate things are going, Jay will have plenty of rest before the weather cooperates! :icon_rolleyes:

I said all along as soon as I had time to ride, the weather would turn bad and then it would be hunting season.. and that has been exactly what happened.

Hopefully this blasted hurricane stays off the coast like they are now predicting!


----------



## Happy Place

Farmer commented today on how hard it is to catch Nike. I didn't even know he bothered! He said Nike won't come to him at all and I can't walk up to him. I said that I have to walk up and down the field a bit until he gives up. Farmer smirked and he would not walk to catch him. Hmmm I wonder if his giving up gives Nike the idea that it's worth it to walk away.

It's cold and windy tonight. I am hold up on the couch, munching on a honey crisp apple and some caramel dip. YUMMY Almost bed time for me. Friday morning will come awfully early.


----------



## Eole

I have a confession to make: for the first time, I just couldn't keep up with the posts and went over 10 last pages at light-speed.

Something about a broken crockpot :sad:, tardis trailer, good looking wounds, buckskin half lingers (my breeder friend would have a fit), truck eating dogs (?), lame horses :sad:, hurricanes, purple curtains and DNR?

Working a lot. Bad knee pain kept me out of the saddle this afternoon, although weather is great and fall colors are now stunning. Maybe a meniscus tear, I'd need an MRI to know for sure. It's been a while, but I didn't really want to know.

Stroke in a 25yo? Most common condition would be a migraine with neurological signs (not always with a headache). Easily treated, although scary. I really hope that is the case, being the less serious condition. Low blood sugar can do that. And stress as well.
Other causes: bleeding aneurysm (he wouldn't get better so fast) or growing aneurysm (alarm sign, good outcome because caught just in time)
Then rare things like MS (multiple sclerosis), tumors, or other neurological disease. I'm sure he will have a lot of testing done.

Must get to sleep, very early shift tomorrow, then going to town to celebrate with aunt and mom (and probably more, supposed to be a surprise...) Turning 50 this Saturday. Not sure if I really want to celebrate. I'll be happy to see them all, that's what matters the most.


----------



## Blue

*Eole*, much more testing going on. We'll never really be able to pin it down, but his mother has a pacemaker, father's family *all* have high blood pressure and the kid eats junk, refuses to get any exercise, smokes and drinks. I honestly think this is the universe's way of saying "GET IT TOGETHER or you'll be planted in the ground."

*Happy*, YES! Even one time of letting them walk away will make it harder and harder for anyone else. Any way you can get him out of there?

*Phantom*, Hope you're at least getting a little quiet time.

I'm beat and going to go keep my recliner warm


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> At the rate things are going, Jay will have plenty of rest before the weather cooperates! :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I said all along as soon as I had time to ride, the weather would turn bad and then it would be hunting season.. and that has been exactly what happened.
> 
> Hopefully this blasted hurricane stays off the coast like they are now predicting!


Yeah, the weekend looks like a bust. 

I don't want you to think I am willy-nilly about Jay's injury. I"m familiar with soft tissue injuries and how they slow healing....from my own personal experience (crushed foot, no broken bones, crushed ligaments....slow healing), my DH works in PT (much of how humans rehab is similar to hroses) to my mother's LONG journey with Chevy and his rehab. That is why I have consulted A LOT of people along the way here in my town and have been so concerned. I would never intentionally jeopardize Jay's well being for my selfish wants.

Trust me, I have gotten plenty of opinions.....but I am also going with my gut too. :wink:

I greatly appreciate your knowledgable input.Thanks for the article. IT was informative! 

Have a wonderful day! :cowboy:Stay dry!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*:Happy birthday!! Hope your knee is ok. 

*Ellen*: yes, more pictures. Not sure I understood all about the bit

*HP*: hope your interview was fabulous. 

*Phantom, Corgi, & MR*: Stay safe and on high ground! 

*Roadyy*: sorry about working Saturday.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all.

*Blue*, Bring on the fresh pic of the wound healing. lol Hopefully the boy will open his eyes. My dad was in better shape and more active than me four years ago, but in 02 he past away from heart attack at 49. His early signs were constant headache and vomiting the weekend before he passed away on Tuesday. Luckily his co-worker was driving them back to the office when it hit him. Too far away from help as there was no phone signal for 15 miles.

I stopped smoking 4 years ago and have started exercising with a better diet this year. My goal is to get down to 185 and be able to run 5 miles without a stop. I'm at 198 and a half mile at best without stopping.

*Ellen*, hope the new bit works out and keeps the results you seek.


*Eole*, welcome back and hope you are able to keep up better. Hope your knee isn't as bad as you think.

*Dawn*, *MN17*, *Ladona*, ya'll take care to be safe through the storm.

*HP*, Hoping to see you get Addidas( yep I just changed his name!Haha) straightened out with the walking away. Reba still does it with me when I come in with the lead rope. Doesn't matter if there is a halter attached or not. So she gets to be pushed until she decides it is easier to do right. I have been out there after dark pushing her til she got bored with it.

I got the water pump changed out on the truck last night then had the bright idea to go ahead and remove the fan clutch to replace it while I already had it down. Took a while to get the nut broke loose just to find the fan clutch bracket and pulley need replaced as well. That part cost more than the fan clutch. Then got to looking at the power steering pump and how much room is available to work on replacing it as well with so much removed. Unfortunately funding will not be available for parts til end of month so I'll get to enjoy camping and trails all of November. Which down here is one of the better months for camping and riding.


----------



## Roadyy

*MR*, must have missed your post. Hope you are safe and no fallen trees as well.

*TJ*, let us know how the 2nd interview goes.

*AA*, be safe this weekend!


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, hope you got to see how good her leg looked in that last pic? The second picture was a mistake. It was an old one that I kept trying to delete, but it wouldn't go away. Not sure what's up with that. I think it was a couple pages ago. I'm going to get one in each time the scab falls off. 

Hope you manage to get your truck under control. That's so frustrating when one thing leads to another.

*Ellen*, I'd like to see a picture of that bit also. It's sounds interesting. Have you tried it on Peaches yet?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing good.

Here is a pic of the bit I ordered for Peaches. I am not sure it was a good choice. Country of origin is Viet Nam. I feel a bit foolish for my choice. Thought Myler was one of the best. Now I am not so certain about that. Would you keep it or ship it back. I am considering the latter.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue I haven't used it yet. Don't think they will take it back if I do. There is a bit with a similar mouth piece that is made in the USA carried by National Bridle.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> *TJ*, let us know how the 2nd interview goes.


2nd interview went well. Nice people. The "foot in the door" position is part time/flex/on call at different locations; unarmed security, 98% customer service.

Am apprehensive about enough hours etc, but best case scenario is that a client or two will really like me & I can work into a full time somewhere sooner than later. Being prepared to go to work somewhere at the drop of a hat anytime day or night & w/a moment's notice will be weird, but supv did say that he tries to provide people w/a basic schedule, but that the unexpected happens.

It's a foot in the door & it's how it's done, so....telling my worry-brain to just shut up & will do what needs to be done when it's time to do it.

Orientation is next Thursday, if the supv can get the ball rolling as fast as he wants too.

Was too wiped out last night to get on here to even read, so scanned this morning. Hurricanes, stay away.....


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, I've only used a Myler bit once and was impressed with the quality. I think that one looks like a level 2? I was unaware they're made in Vietnam. 

Here's my 2 bits worth. I browse used tack stores all the time. When I find a bit that catches my eye I get it and try it. I think bit fitting is a matter of finding what works for you and your horse. Their mouths are all shaped differently just like ours. What works for someone advertising a bit they designed may not work the same for someone else. As long as something isn't harsh or sharp and heavy handed, I say try it and see what it does 

Handy dandy tip I'm sure you already are aware of. When trying a new bit I put it in their mouths and let them wear the bridle around the yard or pasture (when I'm there to watch) and let them get used to it before I ride with it.

*TJ*, Congrats!


----------



## tjtalon

Just spent an hour or so completing documents sent to my email for drug testing & background check. Responded to an acceptance letter as required...I got a bit confused, as was told yesterday that orientations are held on Thursdays @ main ofc, but letter said potential start date is this coming Monday. 

Had thought to go out to J's on Monday, before all this gets rolling, but I reckon I should stay home by the phone. Will be emailed an appt time for a drug test, too, so, have to be available for that. Maybe I can go out during morning feeding time Sunday & continue raking hay from the pen aisles, just to be out there. That's a thought; J doesn't have to be home for me to just hang out. Will let J know all that is going on w/the job as soon as I can figure out a time when I can actually get in contact w/her...busy busy woman, & she "misses" texts & voice mails...

Spent 3 hrs on errands this morning; gas/grocery store/Target/Kohl's. Want to be prepped up w/food & supplies (for kitty, too). Got some beef & chicken & fixings for crock pot things, since...I got a new crock pot at Kohl's. I was nervous about a used one from a thrift store, I admit I'd worry about that. Target had a 5 quart for $50...gads. Went to Kohl's & found a 7 quart for $40, plus a $10 discount. Cool!! Plus, it's red, for the red & black thing I have going in my kitchen (black coffee pot & toaster, red microwave & toaster oven (which I still haven't learned how to use, but it's there for when I do):



Question: since this new job is going to be whenever/whatever...if I've started something in the crock pot & get a call, can I just put it on low, if I don't know how long I'll be gone, then start it up again? I debated on whether or not to buy one, because of that question, but I'm so very sick of microwave prepared dinners (which basically s**k, are pricey unless you buy Banquet which really s**ks). I just want real food, for a change (8 yrs without it...aaargh...). I looked at the "tv dinners" & walked right by.

Also got a phone charger for my car. My phone loses it's battery easily. Went into Cricket (found that they don't sell them, but was told where). Girl told me that if you leave it plugged in too long (like overnight, which I always do) it will eventually kill the battery.Well...sister gave me the phone, she'd had it for 2 yrs, now I've had it for nearly 2 yrs, so figured it needed a new battery. Anyone else, what do you do?? I sure can't pop up in the middle of the night to unplug my phone when it's gotten fully charged.

Tomorrow is laundry & another big to-do list. Trying to get ready....

Sure hope Horses are in the Bigger Picture that I can't see...


----------



## tjtalon

Sorry, I meant to say put the crock pot on "warm", it would already be on low..


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, yes you can put it on warm but depending on what is in there it still may overcook. You don't know how long you'll be gone after all. At Ace Hardware I got a plug in timer. You plug it in to your outlet then plug your appliance in to the timer. The timer is set for a start and stop time or by the hour. It worked wonders for me.

Sounds like you're busy getting ready for your new job! I think that's great


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Blue

Thanx for the advice on the bit. Went to some used tack sites. Very interesting. Went ahead and sent the bit back. I know the mfgr didn't pay their people in Vietnam enough to justify what they are asking their customers for the merchandise. Will shop online at the used tack sites. Thanx again:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

Hope everything works out with the job. You are a thrifty shopper. I could take some lessons from you on that.


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> Girl told me that if you leave it plugged in too long (like overnight, which I always do) it will eventually kill the battery.Well...sister gave me the phone, she'd had it for 2 yrs, now I've had it for nearly 2 yrs, so figured it needed a new battery. Anyone else, what do you do??


Both my phone and my DH's are plugged in all night, every night.. and having no issues with batteries (least none that are related to the battery itself.. my poor old not-smart-enough phone has been struggling from the latest software updates, but was fine before that). 

Maybe I will drag out the timer for the xmas lights if I ever get a new phone to make sure I don't overcook the battery. :rofl:


*ellen*: I had no idea those bits were made in Vietnam. What a shame! I try to buy American whenever I can, too.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, 'older' phones like ones from 4 or more years ago are best if you allow the battery to drain completely and then plug in. She is right, it will shorten the battery life.

The new phones are recommended to be docked every night. This last one I got has a cordless docking station. WOW is THAT nice! 

We also bought a portable charger. It's as thin as a check book. YOu charge it for several hours and tuck it in your purse. If you are out and yuour phone is going dead, you can hook it up to your phone, an within 15 minutes, it will recharge your phone and give you at least another hour or more of charge. (something like that as I haven't had to use it!)

Also, my latest phone will hold a charge for about 2 days...a great selling point. Love it! I have an Android. 

As for the crockpot. Why don't you cook your meals while you are sleeping? When you get up, lift out the crock and place it in your fridge. Wah-lah.......instant dinner for when you come home, or instant lunch!! Pack it instantly!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Also, my latest phone will hold a charge for about 2 days...a great selling point. Love it! I have an Android.


2 days is simply amazing. :shock: I sometimes charge twice a day. 
Android here too. At least 1200+ minutes every month and at least 1200+ texts.
I use the cost at tax time, it truly is a work expense.

Looks like hurricane will miss landfall, TBJ!

Get home, no power, utility trucks driving up and down nearby power lines.
From 6 - 8pm set up generator and cables, not started in 8 months.
All is well now house is powered up.
Mild rain and 15-25mph winds, not all that bad, go figure.
Planned on getting home and trimming out aquariums, did not happen.

Had a huge weekend planned for camping but that ain't happening.
Riding season at camp is close to over I suppose.
Maybe 1 or 2 more long weekends left, I hope.
All in all a good season, 16-18 camping weekends this year, so far.
Estimated at least 800 - 1000 miles on horseback, kinda light this year on miles.
We had fun though, that's what counts!

Relaxing now and working on a fresh jug'o Corn.

TJ: Crock Pots are awesome, I encourage wifey all winter long for crockpot meals.

Ellen: Bits are a tricky subject. Keep trying is all I can say.

Hopefully no trees fall over the next two days.
Then I'll be good for a while.
Got 3 trees down in the wooded area right now.
Should be enough for winter heating with no issues.
Just very short on time right now.

Night All:


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- you have nothing to loose with this job. For some odd reason, it is easier to find a job when you already have one. Once you show them your awesomeness, they may decide they need you full time.
Nice crock pot. I second letting it cook while you sleep. You can always reheat for dinner. I like the timer idea too. If I put mine on low when I leave for work, it's ready by lunch time and over cooked at dinner :icon_rolleyes:

Blue- I gotta get past this craptastic vehicular ****storm of a month! Then maybe I can take Nike to my trainer.

The latest on my truck? Walmart is sending a settlement check. We took the truck back as the dealership still did not have all the parts. DH will be getting it back together on his own. He is very capable and will be faster than the dealer! Pretty loaner truck went back to Enterprise tonight. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> 2 days is simply amazing. :shock: I sometimes charge twice a day.
> Android here too. At least 1200+ minutes every month and at least 1200+ texts.
> I use the cost at tax time, it truly is a work expense.
> 
> Looks like hurricane will miss landfall, TBJ!
> 
> Night All:


Yep, not kidding about that. IT was on of the first things they told me when purchasing the phone. 

I certainly do not have the amount of minute you use, but what I can say is that my former phone would sit on my desk and search for a signal and drain itself dead by days end...if I was lucky. This one does not! It just keeps on ticking.

Starting to rain here already. I think it's supposed to rain all day so I am going back out to work for a couple hours and put some finishing touches on things. 

One of my former teaching partners managed to make it upstairs yesterday and saw my room for the first time. He is Mr. ORGANIZED/OCD. He was really impressed with my organization (as my room typically looks like a hurricane went through it). I have been trying extra hard to stay organized and neat. Having the schedule I do this year.....literally every minute acconted for....I have to be! :shock: So that was a real compliment.

Then I think I need to do some MAJOR cleaning here at home. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh. THis is usually the last place that gets my time.

Rain today....and COLD! I had to pull the heavy coat out last night. 49* It's too early for that! Good news....the forcast for tomorrow has changed. Now....60* and partly sunny! 

Noticed last night, the horses got woolly overnight! I wonder if it's going to be another cold winter. 

OK, gotta get my day started.

Have a good one all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Birthday Eole!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Congratulations on the new position!! I hope you really enjoy it!! This might work for you well allowing more opportunity to go to Janice's. 

*Ellen*: Thanks for posting pictures of the bit. Haven't ever used one of those. What kind of problem are you having with Peaches current bit? I like to use the softest bit I can use, or no bit when possible. 

*VicieRose*: Good to hear Jay's arm is not broken. It may be more painful for a while, but less long term problems from a sprain. 

Cold weather is beginning here too and horses are fuzzy. We will still have days in the 80's thru November frequently, so the horses suffer a bit. I wish there was a way to keep them from growing so much hair! 

Been cold here too in the am, was 62F yesterday morning, I have to dig out the jackets :wink:

My phone is right at 4 years old, and sadly out of date. Plus the cracked screen causes all kinds of interesting challenges! Battery seems fine to me and I have been charging my battery all night since I got it. I am too cheap to replace it anytime soon. a decent new phone seems to be in the $500-800 range! I could buy a horse for that!! 

Speaking of horses...I just might be getting a new prospect tomorrow...will tell you all later, have a long drive ahead of me today


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy birthday Eole!!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks for the crock pot tips! Am going to go get a timer today. Having crock on overnight is a great idea...'cept that the way this job is starting, I may be called out in the middle of the night (or anytime, day or night), so...the timer is a great thing to get.

My phone is 5 yrs old, so, yeah, the battery is gone after 8ish hrs. Will ask supv if when on duty I can plug it in to charge if need be. Nicker, your phone sounds like a dream! I suppose I really need a new phone, but that can't be on the "grocery store list" yet. The crock pot I decided was really needed, but the phone will have to cripple along.

MR, glad to hear the hurricane stayed at bay. Hope it skirts around everyone & blows back out to sea where it belongs.

Ellen, good luck w/the bit search. That sounds every bit as tricky as saddle fitting.

Need more coffee, then get laundry started....


----------



## Roadyy

Happy Birthday Eole!!!!!!


I,too, have an Android that stays connected 80% of the day. It will drain down in a couple of hours of not being connected. Cracked screen, keyboard stops working, shuts off when trying to send pics when below 50% charge. Especially uploading to Book of Faces if it is not connected to charger. It is a 3 year old Samsung S4 Active. 

Glad storm is staying off shore.

*MR*, glad the generator still works and you were able to see the light.

*AA*, drive careful and hope the prospect is all you hope it is.

This is only the second Saturday I've worked this year and already wishing I wasn't here. I can't make up my mind if I want to put in a full 8 hour day to only be a half hour short of normal week or leave at lunch. 

I'm going to look at a cabin cruiser boat as soon as I get off. Belongs to a friend and was where I was going to reside for a bit when things first went south at home. We are going to talk about two options; buy in half ownership or buy outright depending on agreed prices of either.

Then meeting a new guy to see if he could become a riding buddy to help exercise Trusty and enjoy the trails with.

After all that I am meeting another friend to enjoy the weekend. If they get here early enough we may go for a trail ride to show them where I ride.


----------



## tjtalon

Not raining, Rick? I'd leave at lunch if you can!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Happy Birthday Eole!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I,too, have an Android that stays connected 80% of the day. It will drain down in a couple of hours of not being connected. Cracked screen, keyboard stops working, shuts off when trying to send pics when below 50% charge. Especially uploading to Book of Faces if it is not connected to charger. It is a 3 year old Samsung S4 Active.
> 
> Glad storm is staying off shore.
> 
> *MR*, glad the generator still works and you were able to see the light.
> 
> *AA*, drive careful and hope the prospect is all you hope it is.
> 
> This is only the second Saturday I've worked this year and already wishing I wasn't here. I can't make up my mind if I want to put in a full 8 hour day to only be a half hour short of normal week or leave at lunch.
> 
> I'm going to look at a cabin cruiser boat as soon as I get off. Belongs to a friend and was where I was going to reside for a bit when things first went south at home. We are going to talk about two options; buy in half ownership or buy outright depending on agreed prices of either.
> 
> Then meeting a new guy to see if he could become a riding buddy to help exercise Trusty and enjoy the trails with.
> 
> After all that I am meeting another friend to enjoy the weekend. If they get here early enough we may go for a trail ride to show them where I ride.


Yeah, my phone does all that crazy stuff!! If it gets even a little damp, like in summer humidity, it freezes too. 

I am so excited about the prospect, and yeah feeling a bit sick about it too, that I only slept about 5 hours. :icon_rolleyes:

Plan to drive careful, may take the truck instead of van though, it is much more comfortable, but no "bed" ... 

Boat sounds interesting.


----------



## Roadyy

Every time I think about the boat I recall the joke of the Hair lip guy buying a huge yacht and asking women if they wanna go for a boat ride. 

Bad joke, but funny ending.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Much needed rain this am. Dirt was powder dry and was dreading the last grasscutting of the season. The fine sand in the soil is perfect for a whirl wind of sand as I cut around here. No worries now. 

Hope everyone is well. Happy Saturday

*:loveshower::happy-birthday8::loveshower:*Have a great birthday Natalie.

AA Yeah, that's what I am looking for. Very mild bit. She only acts unhappy when I have to pull back to stop her. That's when the broken bit collapses over her tongue and bars.She is still learning to stop on queue and manual brakes are necessarily on rare occasions. I really like the roller on the broken bit to eliminate that. The bit I ordered last night has one with 5" shanks. Option of 4 reins if I want to work her in a snaffle. Made in the USA. Hope your horse prospect works out. Happy looking.

TJ You are right. It is complicated because of my lack of knowledge. Always afraid of doing more harm than good with all those good intentions:wink: I think Blue suggested to turn Peaches into an enclosed area and let her get use to the bit. I am going to do that. 

Hope new crockpot works out. Like the red. Red always brightens up the surroundings. Goes well with your ceramic chickens. Wish ya many good dinners from it. That was a great idea about the timer. I think I will be on the hunt for one of them:thumbsup:

MR So sorry your weekend plans were destroyed by the weather. Maybe the big chill will hold off until you can get at least a couple more good trail ride/camping weekends in. Where you are, I guess when the cold hits, it is there to stay. I am totally wimping out about winter this year. Hope it is not so frigid this year. Hoping for a few days where I can bundle up and ride out. When I bundle, injuries are unlikely since of look like the Michelin Man LOL.

HP Hope the truck is back to normal and running like a top. It is great to have a capable DH for sure. So glad the ones responsible are footing the bill. Takes a little off the edge off the unpleasantness of the incident.

Rick Cabin cruiser. Wow, sounds great. Best of both worlds. Exploring around in a cabin cruiser while on water, and the trails while riding a horse. Hope things are getting better for you. And yeah, weekend work is no fun.

Nickers I noticed some long hairs emerging from Peaches yesterday. She has been shedding her summer coat like crazy. I am just hoping that the polar vortex is on vacation this winter.:eek_color:

I saw where TSC had some decent looking round bales. I have been tossing around the idea of hooking up my little trailer and going to get one. I am just not sure what to do. What do yall think? 

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Guess I had better go feed the critters.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, all the hay I use is in round bales. The biggest problem is handling them. My farrier buys round bales one at a time. He has a particular hill that he backs up to and then drives and puts on the break in a way so that it falls off of the truck. Fortunately I just ask DH or DS to use the tractor to move them around.


----------



## Celeste

Eole, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Roadyy

I am with Celeste in I only buy round bales. I do not have a hill to help unload, but do still get a running start in reverse and lock up the brakes to roll it out. Sometimes it takes a few attempts to finally get it as the truck will slide a piece in the sand. The 4x5 rolls of Tifton 85 usually last the 4 boys 5-8 days depending on how much grass they can graze.


Found this old picture on my phone from about 10 years ago. It was taken at Amber's birthday party. She was afraid of falling off so I had to walk around that walking machine with her holding my hand. I think we made about 20 laps and I was on top of the world with her holding on to me for security. I sent her the pic a little earlier and told her " See, I enjoyed holding hands with you all the way back then too". 
Yep, that was before I got fat. I doubt I'll be that thin again, but working on getting close to it.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Weekend!!

Happy Birthday Eole!! I hope you have a great day!!

TJ - congrats on the job! Have faith that it will turn into just what you need. Also keep in mind that you have developed a good rapport with Janice so that you can have horse time when you need it. Be sure to get some horse time in between shifts when you can. As for the crock pot, have you ever tried any of those crock pot freezer bag dinners? If you do a search, y will find lots of good recipes. I like Nickers idea of cooking at night so they are ready for lunch or the fridge during the day. That way you can set a timer while you are home and they are less likely to over cook.

It looks like Himmy is going to a new home. We had two people come to look at her this week, one is a young girl in pony club and the other a tiny woman who coaches and rides dressage. The girl wanted to ride her again tomorrow, but she is so tiny and a green rider herself that I worry that Himmy is too much horse for her. She's not a packer and has lots of potential with the right rider. Last night the dressage woman tried her and loved her. This woman is riding at level 2-3 dressage and is about 5'0 so she prefers ponies. Himmy is lovely in dressage and they were a great match and the woman really liked her. It is sad to see Himmy go, but we are happy to have found a small capable adult. We know Himmy can Go far in the dressage ring with the right person and hope she has found a long time partner that won't outgrow her in a few years.

DD has also submitted all the required paperwork for her visa for Germany and is now just waiting. She's been in touch with the consulate so she knows it is in process and hopefully will be granted very soon.

It is a busy horse day today. The farrier comes late this morning for pedis all around. This afternoon DD and I have a lesson with a new dressage coach. Tonight DH and I have a dinner date with another couple at a fondue restaurant. Tomorrow morning we have "run for the cure", a breast cancer fundraiser and I hope to make it to watch a local western dressage show in the afternoon. No wonder time flies!!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Koolio

About hay - I prefer to feed squares as there is much less waste and I know how much I am feeding. This year I bought some rounds because hay was so expensive and so I am feeding those first. To minimize waste and measure feed, we fork out the hay twice a day. It is a pain and I'll be glad to get into my squares. My friend uses a slow feeder hay net for her round bales and swears by it. The hay lasts longer and it has its own solid base so there is no waste. The apparatus runs about $400 though. I can buy a lot of bales for that.

About weight - losing a few pounds and getting more fit seems to be a theme for the over 40 crowd. I walk for 45 min every day at lunch and keep saying I'm going to the gym at night but it doesn't seem to happen. It is hard to fit in a regular exercise routine with a busy life. I do count rising as exercise whenever I go...


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx re: the hay replies. I have a small trailer (lawnmower) that works good with individual rolls. The hay at TSC has the plastic wrap on it. I just never bought any from them and don't know if there could be a problem that I am not aware of. I just worry about her going with out hay during the night. Am I worrying too much?. As far as pulling it off, I can take my straps and use my tractor to pull it off. Love that tractor. :loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

Rick

Love the pic of you, Amber & the pony. Yep, you were streamline!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, I am NO expert on bits AT ALL! But you got me intrigued, and I found an interesting website on bits. 

Choosing a Bit for Your Horse - Advice

I am leary of articles on line, but it's a start, at least for me, and I am sure there are more articles that get deeper inot the meat and potatoes.

I use a Tom Thumb on Jay, which I see some a articles saying it's a very harsh bit and some say it is not....although, all bits do depend on the rider's hand. I have been told I have a very light hand, so I am not worried about it. Also....when I bought Jay, I asked the guy what he used, and that was it...so I wasn't going to change anything.

What bit was she being ridden in when you bought her? If she doesn't have an immediate WHOA, I would want something more than a snaffle I think....JMO.....which of course, I really have no background on bits to give a good opinion! LOL The only experience of snaffles was when we broke our horses and we were introducing them to the bit. WE wanted something gentle so we used the eggbutt snaffle, PLUS I was advised by my instructor what to use.....I"m really no help. :icon_rolleyes:

Hay...I like square bales. I too can calculate how much they are eating. I think Jay would eat until he blew up if we had a round bale. Also, when I drive past those who use the round bales, there seems to be a lot wasted and laying on the ground. Maybe it is our environment. Not a hay expert either. LOL
COLD here, so cold............as the car dealer said, if the temps reached 40* my heated seats and steering wheel would turn on automatically! :loveshower: What a great feeling after feeding horses in the cold rain!


----------



## tjtalon

Popping in, because I can...

Went on a dry run w/an alternate route to the ComCast work location, but couldn't find the Fulton St location (which apparently is just down the road). Will ask supv when I see him.

Prior to the dry run stopped at Ace Hardware, since right on the alternate route, & got a timer for the microwave. Floor guy helped me pick out one that's easy to understand (no digital for me, thank you) & price was good. On way back, also on alternate route, stopped @ MicroCenter & got needed printer ink (OUCH. Had to put that on my MicroCenter card). Really wiped out my ink w/resumes, papers from the new job, mapquesting results.

All needed expenditures are done, including boot polish (supv said that the paddock boots I wore at That Place will be fine for on duty). Well...I did succumb to Subway, right by MicroCenter...went in there to use the restroom & couldn't resist getting a 6" tuna melt (hungry, no breakfast...sick of eggs at present). That'll be my lunch after while.

My car is making weird noices, from the area of the fan(s?) involved w/the heater/ac output. Rattly noise for about 5 seconds when I first start the car and then when I back up, then an few second knocking, from same area. I think (hope) it's the fan whatever thingy. I really really really don't need anything to go wrong w/my car, THAT I CANNOT afford (& would have to go to dealership, because it's a VW Passat & VW Passat's are big time German fussy...read pricey repairs). So...can live w/odd seconds of noises. Rick, opinion??

Anyway...will fix up a crock pot thing (beef tips recipe I got ingredients for yesterday) in awhile & set up that timer for it's "maiden run".

Tracey, I've never heard of crock pot freezer bag dinners (haven't paid attention in grocery store, since didn't know that they existed); great idea!! Will definitely be checking that out & googling for recipes is on my list. 

Ellen, your broken bit (snaffle?) reminded me of the French snaffle that J uses for SammyD (thanks AA, for telling me the name of that!). It lies so flat on mid-tongue, maybe Peaches might like something like that. But...SammyD does stop well w/body cues; Bailey can be a bit tougher sometimes (& trained English), she has a copper roller thingy bit (ok, what's the word for that, lol...). And thanks for the red accent crock pot compliment w/my stove chickens. I have more chickens, quite a nice collection, really, but they live on bookshelves. Well, can't have the real thing, & I DO like chickens!

HP, hope your truck issue works out well & fast.

Tracey, sounds like Himmy found a very good new owner!

I know zero about hay, but very interesting to read what you'all do. Seems kinda like these days, from what all have said, get what good you can when it's available & go from there!

I've decided that on Monday morning I'm going to get all ready to go out to J's, then text or call supv before I leave & get his input on whether I need to stay home around my phone or not (when at J's, the cell phone stays in my "horse" bag; the only time I had it on me was when I did that Home Alone bareback pad ride on Spirit that time).

Guess I've blabbed on quite long enough. Rick, hope you bailed outta there at lunchtime!

Later all....


----------



## tjtalon

Yo, Nicker, since I see you're here: I got the ingredients for that yummy roast recipe that you sent me elsewhere & thought to use it for the beef tips...but the tips (stew meat chunks) are just under 2 lbs, so better save your recipe for a roast. Next time!!

Getting cold there!! This morning was so chilly & gray that I got out a sweatshirt & jacket (rain predicted & partly sunny now, but this morning it almost felt like "snow's a'comin").

I'm beyond confused about the Tom Thumb bit, not that I need to know, but if you or someone at some point has time to explain it (w/a picture) it would be good for learning.

Later, really this time...


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, we have pork and sauerkraut cooking away in our crock.  Beef tips/stew meat will need to cook a nice 6 or more hours, as that is tough meat. You could cook it with water and onion soup mix, then at the end dump some gravy in....OOOO and cook some fresh veggies in there with it, like potatoes and onions, carrots.........Oh that sounds good! 

http://profchoice.com/images/F28071112.jpg

Tom Thumb.....not sure what you want to know.....not sure what I know! LOL All I know...at least I believe to be true is....the longer the shank, the more severe the bit. Longer = more leverage when you pull.

I always showed in a long shank snaffle. Those are preferred in WP b/c you don't want a lot of hand movement in those classes...the longer the shank, again more leverage, so if your horse is responsive, you hardly have to touch the reins.  

I'll see if I can get a pic of what I use for both horses when I go back out.

Bit shopping is overwhelming, IMO. I know when we went shopping at Congress for one.....there were hundreds to choose from! :dance-smiley05:


----------



## tjtalon

I couldn't take not having "ducks in line" as much as I can do so (or is that like herding cats...so):

Called my supv & asked him if I can be alright to go out to the horses on Monday or be home by the phone (said I'd do whatever he decides). He said the background check (which I submitted online yesterday) takes 3-4 days & that he's trying to get an orientation (& training schedule) for Tuesday (he's doing a fast-track; they seem to need a warm body/not too stupid person asap), but that I would be fine for Monday, but to check phone/email in late afternoon for updates on orientation/drug/test/etc for Tuesday-onward. Okay!!!

So, then called J; miracle of miracles, actually caught her w/4-5 min of free time (really, literally); told her about the job thing (plus "have no idea of further scheduling") but that supv said this Monday I'm free to go "decompress' (he said that...good word...). She has a lesson at 11a & will be on her phone earbuds before that for her Legal Shield position (I know not to talk to her when the buds are in her ears). Will continue w/the pens aisles rake-up of hay that I started last time I was there & spruce up tack shed (sweeping, vaccum of flies in the windows etc). Then...can RIDE!!! Don't know who yet. If I can accomplish it, this may be my long awaited Monday to just get out on my own w/Spirit in the arena. Gosh, her big TWH walk would do my body a world of good...not to mention just being out on her on my own good for my spirit & heart.

That's the plan. Tomorrow I have a to-do list involving bill prep/pay & some other stuff but otherwise can maybe just chill out, rest, get real food in me & just relax enough to get a good night's sleep.

I'm really glad I called the supv & J.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, we have pork and sauerkraut cooking away in our crock.  Beef tips/stew meat will need to cook a nice 6 or more hours, as that is tough meat. You could cook it with water and onion soup mix, then at the end dump some gravy in....OOOO and cook some fresh veggies in there with it, like potatoes and onions, carrots.........Oh that sounds good!


That sounds yummy! My stomach won't do sauerkraut, even 'tho I love the taste (& odor when it's cooking!) This is what I'm gonna do: the stewmeat, 1 c mushroom soup, 1 pk brown gravy mix, 1 pk dry onion mix, 1 sml c mushrooms, 1 c water. Put the meat over 2 potatoes, mix up the above & pour it over the meat. Thinkin' 8 hrs.

Oh, the Tom Thumb thing, I just have no idea what it is. Light hands on anything to me seems like a rule; "Ride with your body!!"...Janice). I'd just like a pic, to see what it is for real (I don't pay attention to the online stuff about it...would rather hear truth from you guys).


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Oh, the Tom Thumb thing, I just have no idea what it is. Light hands on anything to me seems like a rule; "Ride with your body!!"...Janice). I'd just like a pic, to see what it is for real (I don't pay attention to the online stuff about it...would rather hear truth from you guys).


 I put a link to a picture up above.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> I put a link to a picture up above.


Oh geez, that's what it is?! I've seen that a hundred times...Spirit has one (but she also neck reins very well). Golly, mystery cleared. From some things I've read (negative awful stuff) it sounded like some medieval torture apparatus! Geez...


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Oh geez, that's what it is?! I've seen that a hundred times...Spirit has one (but she also neck reins very well). Golly, mystery cleared. From some things I've read (negative awful stuff) it sounded like some medieval torture apparatus! Geez...


I know....gotta watch what you read on the internet.

Just b/c a so called 'expert' says something doesn't mean it's necessarily true....Meaning, I had read an article, where Mark Rashad, a guy you and I have both read books from....says they are the one bit he never recommends and are harsh. 

A person has to do their own research and much of it....the internet is full of information, right or wrong.....and find what works for them.


----------



## ellen hays

Nickers Thanx for the article on bits. Very helpful and enjoyed reading it. I have heard the same thing about Tom Thumb bits. I guess it is just the way it is used by the rider.:confused_color:LOL

Oh yeah, I had to add that I really like the thought of seat warmers in a vehicle that come on automatically. Very comfy.


----------



## ellen hays

Yeah TJ

Sounds like you have some horse time lined up. Hope you enjoy. Everytime I get around Peaches I have to indulge in 'horse smell'. Equine perfume Hope the job goes well. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Celeste

People say that the Tom Thumb bits are harsh and cruel. My old horse Abby begs to differ. If you try to ride the old girl in a snaffle or in an unbroken curb bit or anything other than a Tom Thumb, she will throw you off. In the Tom Thumb, she is a lady.


----------



## Blue

Ok, I have to chime in here. First. LOVE beef tips!

Ok, Tom Thumb. Don't know why it's called that. I go back to what I said earlier. All horses mouth's are shaped differently. Notice in that picture that a Tom thumb has no curve in the shank. That alone presents more pressure not only on the mouth, but the roof of the mouth (because no turn or meld to the shape of the mouth) and the poll. It can be a very mild bit in a confident riders soft hands, or harsh and unforgiving for a novice. 

I've used one and personally didn't care for it. Couldn't tell you why, just didn't like the way it dug into the roof of Lacey's mouth. However, I use a broken snaffle medium port correction bit and she loves it. It conforms to her mouth and she can carry it anyway she likes, but if I do have to really micro manage where her feet go, she can listen and feel for it. 

Does that make any sense?


----------



## NickerMaker71

OK, so I misspoke....I use the Tom Thumb on Rainn. :icon_rolleyes:

On Jay...have no idea what it is called. Will need to find something similar online to tell ya. He has a very sensitive mouth and hates if I am 'on it'. It has a way shorter shank than Rainn's. 

Took pics, but having trouble getting them off my phone tonight. :x

Here's the bit I used when I competed. 

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Billy Allen Reining Bit

Mostly b/c it had the long shanks and it made it appear I had more loose rein. My QH wasn't a fan of going unnaturally slow, nor did she like to make her head drop way down like what was in fashion. So....we improvised!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I got it to work.

Here are the two shanks side by side.

Tom Thumb on the left, Jay's on the right.

As you can see, the TT shank is way longer, more tork.

Anyone know what the one I use on him is called? I can't remember. It is what the seller used, so I bought one. Works well for us. 

Next thing....chin strap. Rainn needs a chain strap, Jay a leather strap.


----------



## Blue

I can't see the entire bit, but the side piece around here would be called an Argentine training snaffle. Is it a plain snaffle? or a broken mouth piece?

You know what's interesting? Many of the same bits have different names in different parts of the country. Makes it even harder to keep up with.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> I can't see the entire bit, but the side piece around here would be called an Argentine training snaffle. Is it a plain snaffle? or a broken mouth piece?
> 
> You know what's interesting? Many of the same bits have different names in different parts of the country. Makes it even harder to keep up with.


I was thinking it was an Argentine also. 

Here's a better picture.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi All
Just dropping by quickly because I'm at work, but I had to share. 
I have finally convinced DH to lease a horse for DD!! YAY!
Still have to find a good one, but he has finally accepted that its not safe to have her trying to ride Rose, and Boston is too strong for her at times. So now to find an exceptionally awesome large pony or small horse...will have to get some friends who do pony club to do some investigating for me. It really needs to be the ideal horse, because if this one doesn't work out I seriously doubt if DH can be convinced again.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Many of the same bits have different names in different parts of the country. Makes it even harder to keep up with.


:iagree: This!! Amazing how the same piece of metal can be called so many different things.

I was taught that tom thumbs weren't so much harsh as 'confusing' bits because of that non-fixed shank.. but I figured if a horse has to be taught what _any_ bit signal means to start with, why would that one be any more confusing for them to learn?

Course I have also had people tell me that starting a horse in a hack was confusing for the same reason and that never stopped me! :wink:


What would you call these bits:


----------



## Blue

Hmmmm….. I don't know about the others, but the second one would be a plain old grazing bit here… Kind of a "go to" when you got nothin' better to try.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I would say the first one is an egg butt with an unbroken mouth piece.

The second one we always called a curb bit....we used that on my pony and my mom's horse.

THird, D-ring with a roller mouth piece

Fourth, don't know

Fifth, O-ring?????? Really not sure.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Interesting bit on bits. Looking at the pics of the 5, the bit I just ordered is a combo of 3 and 4. Mouth piece with tongue relief and roller with 4 rein 5 " shanks. What a maze!!!!!! Amazing how some horses like one mouthpiece and others hate it. 

S and I are going to eat at a Chinese buffet today. Great food and I also eat too much, then have to cut back later. Oh well, it is an eating fest. S's DH is helping DS with fencing that has to be completed within timeframe.

Tomorrow the natural hoof farrier will be here at 2 pm. Little apprehensive since it is the first apptmt. She is going to pull the shoes and trim excess hoof wall at bottom of hoof. Probably just clean bars and frog minimally. Then, the boot fitting. This is something I have wanted to try for a long time, but couldn't find anyone trained to care for the bare hoof. She will return in about 2 to 3 weeks for followup and then every 3 or 4 months. I have trimmed before, but claim no fame. Just to keep hooves balanced and chip and tag free. Very happy to have support now. Not so scary.

I had a nice wordy post earlier and lost it. Not the computers fault, something I did. So will have to feed the critters and start getting ready to go eat and visit with S. 

Had to add this. Looked out the window and right outside was a little spike and young doe. Must be from the bunch last year. Wow, that is what I love about this place. One day you may see a turkey parade or deer right out the window.:loveshower: Got a pic of the spike but don't know if it took clearly.

Will post later. Hope everybody has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

VickiRose said:


> Hi All
> Just dropping by quickly because I'm at work, but I had to share.
> I have finally convinced DH to lease a horse for DD!! YAY!
> Still have to find a good one, but he has finally accepted that its not safe to have her trying to ride Rose, and Boston is too strong for her at times. So now to find an exceptionally awesome large pony or small horse...will have to get some friends who do pony club to do some investigating for me. It really needs to be the ideal horse, because if this one doesn't work out I seriously doubt if DH can be convinced again.


Vicki

Please keep me updated on your search. DD needs a horse that she feels secure on. I really do understand about that. If you get a chance, sends pics of prospects. Hope you find what your DD needs. Happy shopping

Ellen


----------



## Celeste

":iagree: This!! Amazing how the same piece of metal can be called so many different things.

I was taught that tom thumbs weren't so much harsh as 'confusing' bits because of that non-fixed shank.. but I figured if a horse has to be taught what _any_ bit signal means to start with, why would that one be any more confusing for them to learn?

Course I have also had people tell me that starting a horse in a hack was confusing for the same reason and that never stopped me! :wink:


What would you call these bits: "









*The first one is some type of snaffle. The old folks used to call it a "Straight Bit". I have a bit of a superstitious feeling about those. The only two rides I have tried with it have ended with me on the dirt.*












*Curb bit. Also called "grazing bit". This is the kind that comes with the $20 bridles.*











*It is a snaffle with a roller. I wish I knew the exact name.*










*I don't know the name of this one either. It seems similar to the Tom Thumb to me.*










*I'm not sure what you call this snaffle. I think I have one. I have an entire collection of bits that I have tried unsuccessfully with my horse. She actually does best with an eggbutt snaffle.*

*Edit: Stateline tack has a bit like the last one that they call a "French Link Snaffle"*


----------



## Celeste

This is pretty much like my bit. I don't know what brand mine is since I have had it for over 30 years. 

Korsteel Hollow Mouth Lt Wt Eggbutt Bit - Statelinetack.com


----------



## Maryland Rider

I use a walker bit, don't know that it is called anything else.








When I first received my horse I tried my full arsenal of bits.
No luck, bad behavior, playing with bit etc...
Old timer had seen me struggling for a few months.
Gave me this bit to try.
As soon as it was placed in his mouth total different attitude.
Maybe he was raised using a very similar bit.
I am the second owner but purchased through a Pennsylvania dealer.
Dealer didn't seem to want to share much info on this horse.
Kind of too late now after all these years.

Some will say it is very aggressive with the long shanks.
Sure it could be with the wrong person on the reins.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Thinking about this more on bits.
My boy is neck reined to the extreme, other than stopping never in his mouth anyway.
He will mess with you when he wants to go.
Grab a shank in his teeth and thinks you can't make him stop.

Good Day All:


----------



## phantomhorse13

MR: your bit is another great example of things being called all sorts of stuff.. the last time someone handed me what they called a 'walker bit' I was horrified, as it looked something like this:










:eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:

The guy assured me that all walkers went in those.. yikes.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> MR: your bit is another great example of things being called all sorts of stuff.. the last time someone handed me what they called a 'walker bit' I was horrified, as it looked something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:
> 
> The guy assured me that all walkers went in those.. yikes.


Ok, that thing just looks plain nasty...

Celeste's one I've seen a lot @ J's.

I was going to be fancy-pantsy & holler out "I know! I know!" on the last one...but I only know it's called a French snaffle O-ring because AnitaAnne told me so, when I posted the pic of SammyD's bit:icon_rolleyes:

Interesting discussion! Love the pictures, helps to see what all all talking about.

Ok...so the long thingies on the sides are the shanks, got it now...


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> I use a walker bit, don't know that it is called anything else.
> View attachment 703594
> 
> 
> When I first received my horse I tried my full arsenal of bits.
> No luck, bad behavior, playing with bit etc...
> Old timer had seen me struggling for a few months.
> Gave me this bit to try.
> As soon as it was placed in his mouth total different attitude.
> Maybe he was raised using a very similar bit.
> I am the second owner but purchased through a Pennsylvania dealer.
> Dealer didn't seem to want to share much info on this horse.
> Kind of too late now after all these years.
> 
> Some will say it is very aggressive with the long shanks.
> Sure it could be with the wrong person on the reins.


Janice told me, if I remember correctly, that the shanks put more pressure on the poll than in the mouth. Is that right?


----------



## Celeste

MR, I have seen a lot of walking horse people use bits like yours. I was told that the shanks encourage a headset that inspires the horse to do a proper gait rather than that horrible trot like thing some walkers are capable of.

Phantom, I never saw anybody use a chainsaw blade as a bit before. Geez.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

WooHOO!

Got a ride in today! The sky cleared up and the sun broke out.

Both of us were a little tentative....it's been 4 weeks! I noticed his ears kept going back, but then it dawned on me....I hadn't seen his ears in months b/c of the ear covering he wears. 

He was really attentive to my cues, and ride without a limp or head bob. :loveshower: He moved out fine and we both relaxed and enjoyed the little ride we took.

Weather is to be beautiful all week, so I didn't want our first trek too long since he is coming off an injury.

Wore the boots. They give light support. 

Phew......you all don't know how I was worried!

Boy that felt good!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> WooHOO!
> 
> Got a ride in today! The sky cleared up and the sun broke out.
> 
> Both of us were a little tentative....it's been 4 weeks! I noticed his ears kept going back, but then it dawned on me....I hadn't seen his ears in months b/c of the ear covering he wears.
> 
> He was really attentive to my cues, and ride without a limp or head bob. :loveshower: He moved out fine and we both relaxed and enjoyed the little ride we took.
> 
> Weather is to be beautiful all week, so I didn't want our first trek too long since he is coming off an injury.
> 
> Wore the boots. They give light support.
> 
> Phew......you all don't know how I was worried!
> 
> Boy that felt good!


WONDERFUL!!:loveshower::thumbsup::cheers::charge:


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> WONDERFUL!!:loveshower::thumbsup::cheers::charge:


 Well, I am still going to baby him. (i.e. stall rest, small pasture, liniment, etc.) Don't want to push the envelope.

Nice easy day today. There is something about the sun shining that lifts a person up. 

Hope you all had a good weekend.:cowboy:

Enjoy your day tomorrow TJ.


----------



## VickiRose

Great that you got in a ride NM, bet you both enjoyed it.
Ellen, I'll let everyone know how the horse/pony search goes, I think it's going to take a while to find the right one.
Bit discussion, I ride Boston in a fixed ring snaffle. The part that goes in his mouth (not sure on names of the parts of a bit) is quite thick and the rings at the side are fairly large. Boston loves having stuff in his mouth (buckets, hoof jacks, sticks, food) so he likes his bit. Does tend to play with it a little, but not in a bad way.
I've never tried a hackamore style like a lot of you seem to use, I have ridden a lesson horse in a bitless bridle and you couldn't tell any difference to using a bit. But I do think, and I reckon you'll all agree, that regardless of the type of bit you use, the best way to ride uses your seat and legs mostly, with the bridle and bit as just one of the aids, not the main one. I hate seeing a rider relying on the bit to communicate to the horse.

No riding here this weekend. Was going to ride Sunday afternoon, but lots of strong winds and a sore knee put a stop to that.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, Don't eat too much!

*Maryland*, at first glance that could be a very severe bit, on the other hand it could be the kind to just lay the reins on your horses neck and enjoy the ride! Might even look for one to try on Lacey.

*Phantom*, that bit….. YIKES! I've seen them used though and I always want to cry. 

When my daughter used my old gelding Bart for FFA exhibition her instructor couldn't get him to do what she wanted and asked if she could put a "chain bit" on him. Uh, no! I asked what it was she wanted and then just told daughter how to get it. Very few people could ever ride him.

*Celeste*, I've seen bicycle chain used way more often than I'd like. Certainly not a sign of horsemanship to depend on something like that to communicate to your horse.


IT RAINED! Yay! Nice cool temps. I got some cleaning done in my barn and got my floors vacuumed and mopped. Whew! I was actually beginning to dread stepping on them.


Hope all of you back east are surviving the storms.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last night, the week's worth of rain finally ended. Today was a touch breezy, but the sun was out and the temp was back to reasonable (had been highs in the mid-40Fs with real feel in the 30s!).. DH and I couldn't wait to get the last couple things done around the place before heading out to saddle up.

Went out to catch Phin and was horrified to find this:




















HIVES! :shock: :???: 

Needless to say, didn't get to go riding as I had hoped. Nobody else is having an issue, so best guess is something maybe stung him (the bugs are back full force) as the hay hasn't changed and they are in the same pasture as always.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, O dear. I just couldn't "like" that post. We've been dealing with hives all summer with Chip. Still haven't found the culprit, but have gotten it down to just his chest and shoulders. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maryland Rider

PH: My horse is always lumpy from bees.
Poor guy gets his undercarriage all tore up.

NM: Back on the trial finally.

TJ: Not sure about the dynamics on that bit, it just worked.

Celeste: I have been told the same about walkers.

Blue: You are correct, most rides I just drop the reins.
Until it's time to slow down!
Daughter and I play a little game, we canter with our arms stretched out.
First few times my horse got freaky noticing by arms out.
Must have cast a shadow he noticed.

Windy here for days, very little rain today but no sun at all.
Stayed in all weekend, a few chores, trimmed up in the aquarium.

Stan: Where are ya???

Good Evening All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Haven't read all the posts yet, going to give y'all my news then go back and read! 

Drove about 300 miles south yesterday and back today to look at a young prospect. Have you heard the saying "curiosity killed the cat"? 

Well, add Curiosity + Free Horse and you know what you get? 

This showing up in your trailer


----------



## Celeste

Tell us more about the horse!


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

Anita - how did the visit with the potential new horse go? Did you you head home with a new mount?

NM - glad to hear you had a good ride! It sounds like you needed a little riding therapy with being so busy at school. 

I can't comment much on bits as I use mainly a simple snaffle, egg but snaffle or sniffle with rollers. No shanked bits here, ever... I don't even think I would know how to ride with one properly.

It has been a busy weekend. Yesterday DD and I had a lesson with the new dressage instructor. She was excellent! Finally someone who could be bluntly honest about our strengths and weaknesses with the purpose of helping us both ride well. It seems DD and I have opposite issues. I ride like a jumper with too solid of a core and back, and DD rides too open. So, I need to relax and open my things and she needs to follow the horses movement less and take more control from the seat. I learned so much from having both a critique of my own riding, but also of DD's. I could see what she does well that I need to work on, and visa versa. I'm looking forward to the next session.

This morning DH and I took miss Lucy to the "Run for the Cure", a huge greats cancer fundraiser. The 5k walk was both refreshing and fun and for a good cause.

This afternoon DD and I delivered miss Himmy to her new home. :-(. It is all good as I think this will be a great person for her, but geez, it's hard to let them go. We put so much into the care of our animals, and get attached, it's hard to hand the reins over to someone else. I hope Himmy is happy and a good girl for her new partner.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I want you all to meet my new "little" (cough, cough) boy, who is currently nameless. He was called "Buttermilk" up until 1200 or so today, before he loaded up without any fuss, into my trailer. 

Since I do not like Buttermilk, and think it is a wussy name for a Stud Muffin, he will be renamed at some point. 

Did I say Stud Muffin? Oh yes, I did in fact bring home a no-kiddin' uncut colt. 

Provided he loads into the trailer again tomorrow, he will travel up to Mr. Vet's to have his little man parts removed. I am really not prepared or willing to keep a stud, especially one with no clear parentage. 

So, what is my little Stud Muffin? Who knows?? 

What I do know is he is somewhere around 2 yrs old, about 14.1h at the withers, and 14.3h at the croup. He also has giant over-grown feet. I am really hoping he doesn't grow to 17h or so, but I am afraid he is not going to stop at 15h, which is my preferred height. 

Here is a picture of a good friend of mine with my little Stud Muffin. If you zoom in y'all might get a clue about this horse...


----------



## phantomhorse13

you went to get rick's friends haffie stud!!!!!

woohoo!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yes, I was eat up with curiosity about the Buckskin Half Linger with a Flaxen mane & tail, and just had to check him out for myself. :dance-smiley05:

So here I am on the little snot. 

Please excuse my lumpish appearance, it was cold and I had slept in the van with a little shiitake rat terrier that wined at squirrels all night!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> you went to get rick's friends haffie stud!!!!!
> 
> woohoo!!!!


Yes!! Crazy, isn't it?


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, LOL OMG And whatever! That's great! He looks good and you look good on him. 2 years old and already saddle broke? Nice! I haven not met a Haffy owner that wasn't happy. CONGRATS!

I like his looks. If you change your mind, let me know.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I strongly suspect I have brought home a young Belgium cross, and not a Haffie, but time will tell. 

I left it up to fate, if he loaded, I was taking him home, if he balked, he was staying. Darn thing walked up the ramp without hardly a pause. 

Then he just stood there, nibbling at the hay in the bag. So I drove off. Stopped after about 15 minutes for gas and to check on him, and the poor liitle guy was standing there looking frozen! 

He was mostly looking around and not even calling out or anything. Sweet baby. Backed off the trailer without a fuss and immediately dropped him nose down to the grass. Didn't even jump around or anything! Weird. 

He didn't whinny until he saw the other horses as I walked him toward the barn. I stopped in front of the water trough and he took a big drink. We continued on to his stall that my very good friend (and horse-sitter) was kind enough to prepare for him with nice thick layer of shavings. 

He sure stared at those shavings! He looked around, sniffed the shavings, took a taste, wandered to the half door to look out, took a nibble of hay, and repeat. I laughed at him staring at the shavings, don't think he has ever been in a stall before!! 

Anyway, he is a cutie-pie. I taught him how to lunge today, and he did quite well after a bit of confusion. I think he will be ok, if he doesn't grow into a giant!! I do so hope he is a Haffie and not a Belgium. 

What do y'all think he is? 

Going to let him settle in & his sac heal up and hopefully will get him going well in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Blue

Well I for one think you made a very good decision. And I'll say I think his legs look long for a Halflinger. But as you say, time will tell. 

Well done, I say!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, LOL OMG And whatever! That's great! He looks good and you look good on him. 2 years old and already saddle broke? Nice! I haven not met a Haffy owner that wasn't happy. CONGRATS!
> 
> I like his looks. If you change your mind, let me know.


He's not really saddle broke...the owner said he's been ridden "about 6 times" whatever that means. Not sure he's done much more than walk around a bit. He did claim that his son rode Haffie about 4 miles on a trail with a friend, and "he was fine". 

He seems to trot pretty well, and the previous owner claimed it was his preferred speed. Since a trot is also my preferred gait, we should get along fine. 

Roadyy got on him for a bit too, but I forgot to snap a picture. Was busy observing. 

He does seem to have a very calm nature, so I hope that continues. I am going to feed him the better hay to avoid him getting pudgy like Chivas. Not much if any grain. Just supplements. 

I already wormed him with some ivermectin. I think that might have been a first for him too, He is really just a kid. I want him to stay calm, but move out with a good forward motion. 

Anyway, going to have fun playing with him!!


----------



## VickiRose

He is gorgeous AA! Call him Muffin, short for stud muffin.
And I think he is more like a Belgian than a haffie, but you never know. He will be beautiful either way and sounds like a good head on young shoulders.


----------



## Blue

Still very , very nice. I'm just a little jealous! Sssshhhh, don't tell Lacey


----------



## AnitaAnne

Belgium video:

http://youtu.be/MubWB7F8Y5M?list=PLE6I8IH5JtVDY6qeXDRUBvLa2vd5XKNYm


----------



## AnitaAnne

Can't find a good Haffie video, but found this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Breeds A-Z

https://youtu.be/5R4dv6e5UWU?t=695


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> I strongly suspect I have brought home a young Belgium cross, and not a Haffie, but time will tell.
> 
> 
> Anyway, he is a cutie-pie. I taught him how to lunge today, and he did quite well after a bit of confusion. I think he will be ok, if he doesn't grow into a giant!! I do so hope he is a Haffie and not a Belgium.
> 
> What do y'all think he is?
> 
> .


My first impression, and having raised them for years.....I say he has Belgium in him. :wink::wink: Look that those feet and long legs. 

Which isn't a BAD thing. They really are gentle giants. 

He really doesn't look like the Haffies we have around here body wise....they are a tad smaller build. Amish have started using them a lot around here. But...that picture of his face in the trailer looks like a Haffie. Maybe Haffie/Belguim cross? That might be a really nice combo!
Love your purchase!:loveshower: Looks like such a sweet guy.

You both had us going! I wondered where you were headed off to. Fun stuff!


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, AA! Congratulations! He sure is handsome, and you look good on him. Looking forward the progress stories & what you come up with for a name (agree, he doesn't look like a "Buttermilk". I'd likely be just calling him "buddy" & his name would turn out to be "Bud" lol.)

Nicker, glad you got out & about with your boy & that he's recovering so well. Good luck on the work week, hope things mellow out for you soon. Congress coming!

Going to get out to J's today, but don't know if I'll ride. Slept badly... had nightmares of the little job falling thru & having to start all over again. Will see how the day goes.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, glad you got in a ride. It was way overdue and glad it went so well.


MR, sorry you were covered with so much rain. Hope the week is better.


TJ, glad you will get a HM in and look forward to reading about it.


Blue, you would like him and if she decides not to keep him then that could be my excuse to come out there and get a ride in with you. Have trailer, will travel.

Dawn, sorry to see the bumps on Phin. Hopefully he heals quickly and you can get more riding in with him.

AA, very glad he did so well on the trip. I know you said you could feel his weight in the hauling of him. I told M what we talked about with Trusty. Her response is you want to take me off a sure horse and put me on a huge green horse? I said he is not green he is "Buckskin with Flaxen mane and tail". hehe It didn't have the expected response. Something with a few *@!&! in there about not caring if he was red and had an S on his chest. She didn't want to go flying. lmbo! Guess she needed to be here for the inside joke.

Did you figure out what kind of spider that was?


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> My first impression, and having raised them for years.....I say he has Belgium in him. :wink::wink: Look that those feet and long legs.
> 
> Which isn't a BAD thing. They really are gentle giants.
> 
> He really doesn't look like the Haffies we have around here body wise....they are a tad smaller build. Amish have started using them a lot around here. But...that picture of his face in the trailer looks like a Haffie. Maybe Haffie/Belguim cross? That might be a really nice combo!
> Love your purchase!:loveshower: Looks like such a sweet guy.
> 
> You both had us going! I wondered where you were headed off to. Fun stuff!


You raised Belgiums? WOW. Tell us more!

That was pretty much my thought, Haffie face, Belgium neck & legs, height is in the middle. He is very docile right now, more like a Belgium. But he is just a kid and also I think full of sand and probably wormy! So he may change a bit once he is healthier. 



tjtalon said:


> Wow, AA! Congratulations! He sure is handsome, and you look good on him. Looking forward the progress stories & what you come up with for a name (agree, he doesn't look like a "Buttermilk". I'd likely be just calling him "buddy" & his name would turn out to be "Bud" lol.)
> 
> Nicker, glad you got out & about with your boy & that he's recovering so well. Good luck on the work week, hope things mellow out for you soon. Congress coming!
> 
> Going to get out to J's today, but don't know if I'll ride. Slept badly... had nightmares of the little job falling thru & having to start all over again. Will see how the day goes.


I was also thinking Bud!! At least for the time being, until I see what his personality shows. Sometimes I just start calling them something, don't know why, and it seems to fit. 

Try to relax and enjoy the day today. Remember that song? Don't worry, be happy!! Sappy but good thought



Roadyy said:


> AA, very glad he did so well on the trip. I know you said you could feel his weight in the hauling of him. I told M what we talked about with Trusty. Her response is you want to take me off a sure horse and put me on a huge green horse? I said he is not green he is "Buckskin with Flaxen mane and tail". hehe It didn't have the expected response. Something with a few *@!&! in there about not caring if he was red and had an S on his chest. She didn't want to go flying. lmbo! Guess she needed to be here for the inside joke.
> 
> Did you figure out what kind of spider that was?


He felt very heavy in the trailer! Like I was carrying two horses instead of one! He felt heavier than my 16h Percheron/Arab cross did! That is why I been thinking Belgium cross. 

Poor M! Good thing she was not with us! Green prospects are always very tempting, add in FREE and he was too difficult to resist. You were wanted to play with him too 

I am tempted to name him Bucky, for Buckskin, but don't want to have any bad juju going on!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne;8082650
I was also thinking Bud!! At least for the time being said:


> How 'bout "Bubba", in honor of Rick?!:rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Can't even write about anything else but Mr. Studmuffin. *AA* I was going say you hit a home run, but I believe you hit a grandslam. Wow and awesome. He is beautiful. Congrats big time!!!!!! You do dressage don't you. What a prospect. Even a rookie like me can see that. Can't wait to hear about progress. What a find.

*Nickers* Glad you got a ride in. Jay's ear is set on you. Yall must communicate a lot while you are riding. He is such a good boy! Glad he is better and hope you and Jay are ready for smooth sailing from here on out.

*Vickie* Looking for Peaches took me a while, so I truly understand. Hope you find the horse of DD's dreams. :thumbsup:

*Blue* Are you kidding? Those poor restaurant owners cringe when they see us coming in from the parking lot. Glad I don't eat like that all the time, I would be round. Went to see S's DD and DH for a while. Of course, we had to take a forest road on the way back. Really nice to have friends that enjoy the forest so much. 

I better get in gear for housecleaning myself. The fine sand in the soil here tracks in so bad. If I miss a vacuum and mop, it is like walking in fine grit. Yuk!!!! Not good for hardwood floors either.

Glad you are getting cool temps. What a nice change.

*PH13* Hated to see those whelps on Phin. Wow, guess with winter coming on the bees are swarming with a vengeance. Hope Phin is ok. They must have really gotten in a big nest of nasty varmints. ugh!!!

*MR * Yeah, I thought of you when I read PH13's post. Your little little guy has a time with those darn bees. 

It has been gray and gloomy here too. I am ready for some sunshine.
*
Rick* You said you had been working out and I believe it. How much weight have you lost. I am impressed. No need to zoom in, Mr. S is going to be a big boy. Another couple of hands and you wouldn't be able to see over his withers. Wow, what a view of the trail from that big boy. 

*TJ* Sorry about the nightmare. Hope you have a great day at J's. Breath in the horse smells.

Know I have missed some .... sorry. Must go and attend to the needs of those at the barn. 

Have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

I was thinking Atlas, Titus, Cimmaron, Maverick, Neptune, Sargento. Instead of Bubba or Bud call him Beau if it must be like that. Oh wait, you had a boxer with that name. May not be ready to be calling another animal that so soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> I was thinking Atlas, Titus, Cimmaron, Maverick, Neptune, Sargento. Instead of Bubba or Bud call him Beau if it must be like that. Oh wait, you had a boxer with that name. May not be ready to be calling another animal that so soon.


There will never be another Beau:sad:

I do kind of like Atlas!! 

I need something to tell the vet today, so y'all get your thinking caps on and we will have a vote.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I forgot about the spider!! 

Anyone know what the heck this is and how dangerous it might be?? Scares the shiitake out of me. This one is at the barn, but have seen some at home too. it is BIG like the size of a half dollar from leg to leg

My horse sitter took this great shot. I have been trying for weeks to take a picture of it...


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, I apologize for forgetting to answer the weight question. At present I am down approx 25 lbs. The scale fluctuates between 198 and 195. The next 15 to 20 lbs will be the hardest as all of the loose fat is pretty much gone and now its a matter of turning whats left into muscle. 

AA, I like Atlas as well, but Cimarron has a fondness from the old Glenn Ford western. It was his son's name.


That spider has the witch face on its back. I know I've seen reference to that, but cannot remember from which.


----------



## Blue

What about Shane?

Or Walter?


I've always wanted to name an animal Walter. Not sure why.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I forgot about the spider!!
> 
> Anyone know what the heck this is and how dangerous it might be?? Scares the shiitake out of me. This one is at the barn, but have seen some at home too. it is BIG like the size of a half dollar from leg to leg


I think that is an orb weaver.. and if so, they aren't dangerous at all unless you are a bug. They can get pretty large and are creepy looking with the big abdomens.

I like the name Atlas for the new guy. Will be interesting to see how he develops. If he is only 2 he isn't done growing, so may well be a Belgian/Belgian cross.. though some American-bred Haffies are much bigger than traditional ones (cause bigger is always better, right?! :icon_rolleyes. But his dinner plate feet sure scream draft to me.


----------



## Roadyy

Looks right to me.

Leave it to eat the skeeters and other bugs.

Orb Weaver - Scientific Name, Classification, Taxonomy, North American Reach and Size


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Luckily, the hurricane turned east and missed us completely but we dealt with that noreaster that dumped non-stop rain on us from Thursday-thru last night.

Lots of flooding and Isabella was kept in her stall for days...they let her out to stretch her legs for an hour a day and hubby went out and let both horses into the arena to graze in the rain on Saturday.

That is a whole other story! For years, hubby would laugh when I would worry about Isabella. "She's a horse. They live in the wild..she'll be fine". I think I told you that he is now living in that world for the first time and worries about Blue, which I think is cute.

BO texts me Friday night and says we may want to purchase a rain sheet for occasions like this because Blue was shivering. He is out 24/7 and has very little shelter in his field.

Well, hubby claims he didnt lose any sleep about it but Saturday morning at 8:30am, guess who was out at the farm checking on his horse? LOL. Guess what we are buying this week? 

I was so glad to see the beautiful sun this morning. This weekend is the farm's charity Fun Show. I hope tombe able to use Isabella but she hasnt been ridden in a month and I am sure standing in the stall all weekend didn't help her stiffness. We'll see how she is. I could probably ride her out of her stiffness on Saturday during the show but don't want people to think I am riding a "lame" horse because she will probably bunny hop on the rear at the canter.

Posting so I dont lose this...be right back.


----------



## corgi

AA- i love the stud muffin! LOL. I agree with a mix. The farm just rescued a Haffie from the kill lot and I will find a pic of him and post it. Your guy looks much bigger. If he is that calm as a stud, he is going to be an amazing gelding!
Very cool that you and Roaddy collaborated on this!

NM- glad you were able to ride!

Tj- have a great horse monday!

Eole- happy belated bday!

Ellen- i had no idea Mylar bits were made overseas. Thanks for opening my eyes.

Hello to everyone else. At work so I need to scoot, just wanted to make a quick appearance!

Where is Stan???


----------



## corgi

This is the farm's new Haffie. His name is Mr. E (mystery...get it?) because they dont know anything about him.

Close up of feet for AA to compare to Stud Muffin. ( better watch out or that name is going to stick)

Mr. E is approx 7 years old according to our vet.


----------



## corgi

And another pic because he is just too darned cute!

And this time, I really need to get back to work.


----------



## Eole

*AA*, congratulations on your new addition! He looks great and good brains is even better. I keep looking at his pic and then pics of Haffies and belgians. Too leggy for a pure haflinger, I agree that the legs say draft. Although maybe he won't have dinner-plate hooves after he's trimmed. Then, his head screams haflinger! Too short for a draft. The rest of him could be either. So I vote with the family: belgian/haflinger cross, best of both worlds.

*Ellen*, let us know how it goes with the new farrier-trimmer and boot fitting.
*TJ*, hope you have a great horse-monday.
*PH*: Hives, that's very annoying. Rafale gets it mid-summer with some flies.
*MR*, haven't seen the aquarium in while: still a jungle in there?
Stan: we are ALL missing you. Hope you are well.
Koolio: sorry about Himmy leaving, but that petite dressage rider sounds like the perfect match.

That discussion about bits. I've used only the mildest I can find. None if I could: Alizé goes great in her side-pull. Now I'm considering a S-hack.
Can anyone pitch in on severity of a short-shank hackamore with a padded nose-band. More or less severe than a mild bit? I wish the horse would tell me... *PH*?

Beautiful spider, I see a lion face or a pharaoh with crown.

A few pics from the pasture yesterday. It's my favorite season. :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi: so very glad you are ok, and the horses too!! 

How tall is Mr. E? Cute name btw. 

Bad news I am afraid, going to be taking Buttermilk/Atlas back to owners. 

In the daytime, next to my three, he looks massive. Sassy looks terrified and they all look like minatures next to him. I really don't think Chivas could keep him in line. One kick and they would have a broken leg. 

He must be a Belgium cross. Just too big and heavy to be anything else, and I don't think my trailer would support a 2000lb horse in one stall. 

I feel horrible.


----------



## corgi

Mr. E is about 13.3- 14.1 He is not very big.

Sorry you are going to have to take him back. 😞


----------



## Celeste

AA, keep horses of very different sizes together. I have a small pony in with two horses that are about 15 hands and one that is much bigger. They all get along fine.


----------



## Roadyy

Better now than in 6 months when he has another 300 lbs on him. I have no clue what to do with a draft horse so I would be wasting time with him myself. D just acquired a 17 hand cross that is in with Reba and the rest of her bunch. Talk about making my big girl look puny! They push him around and he is 6 or 7 years old.

Ladona, glad the weather missed you and hope some of the flooding folks in SC are making out ok.

Tracey, glad you found a promising home for Himmy. Hopefully you can keep track of their progress to see them grow together. Well, don't know about mature short people growing, but you get it. lol

How is the Visa stuff coming along for DD?

My cousin went in the hospital last night with chest pains. They gave him nitro pill that eased the pains. This morning he had the stress test done and waiting on results to see if cath is needed to see inside better.

Please add LL to your prayers, happy thoughts and jingles.


----------



## tjtalon

AA, I'm really sorry to hear that the big boy has to go back. Are you sure??

Ladona & all in the path of the hurricane, very glad it's changed paths. The rain sounds miserable 'tho. Rain sheet? I've seen elsewhere discussions of sheets/blankets/rugs etc. Almost as confusing as bits & bridles & saddles...oh my...Good thing all I have to do is help hook something up w/J tells me to, lol.

Did go out to the horses. Back in a few with the story; enjoy! Might be the last one for awhile...


----------



## tjtalon

My whole entire post got timed out & eaten...


----------



## tjtalon

I can't repeat all that, not now anyway.

Suffice to say, was a good day, I cleaned & did tack shed duties, tussled w/a fussy recalcitrant SammyD & ended things on my terms, not his. Learned a lot today...wish my post hadn't gotten eaten.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Now I'm considering a S-hack. Can anyone pitch in on severity of a short-shank hackamore with a padded nose-band. More or less severe than a mild bit? I wish the horse would tell me... *PH*?


I think they are in the same league as a mild bit, assuming of course your horse doesn't object to nose pressure. Can you ride the horse in a halter without nose flipping? The only horse I have known who did well in a mild bit but didn't take to a hack was one who hated things on his nose.. owner didn't even use a noseband on the bridle because of it.



*Koolio*: congrats on finding what sounds like the perfect situation for Himmy.

*ellen* & *NM*: glad you are getting saddle time!

*corgi*: glad the rain has finally stopped down there. hope things dry out asap. got a chuckle over your DH turning into a worrier. :wink:

*AA*: sorry to hear you don't think Atlas is going to be able to stay. Has he actually tried to kick anybody or been bossy to the others? Really, any horse with a kick placed just right can break another's leg. My SIL has a 3/4 draft who is out with normal horses and she is bottom of the pecking order, despite being almost twice the size of one horse.

*Rick*: hope your cousin is doing better. did they determine it was a heart attack?

*tj*: i want to hear the HorseMonday story!!! the forum likes to eat my posts too, so I always copy the whole thing before hitting the button just in case.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Phin's bumps are looking better, but are still there so didn't feel it was fair to tack him up. So George got the nod for the ride, as the day was simply too nice not to spend some time in the saddle!

George was feeling mighty fine, which I expected on a coolish, breezy day. He was quite silly, looking for things to eyeball in the bushes while the tongue was out and flapping happily the whole time. Got to let him out a bit in a couple fields, which we both enjoyed. The garmin clocked us at 21mph at one point! :gallop:

All of the corn has been harvested, which was probably a good thing for me with how silly George was being. The soybeans are ready too, weeks earlier than normal. The rain brought out the start of the fall colors in the trees.





























If only we could keep this weather year round!!


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, Dawn (& everyone), I'll try (am whupped right now); will try to be concise &/or will hijack:

Got out & did needed things in tack room(s). Vacuum removing of flies in window sills, moving out grain bins to sweep behind & spray a foam sticky-thing to fill new mouse holes then pushed the bins back., swept out both both rooms, untacked & cut an old dead (thick) wire from around the tack room ceiling. Before all this, raked hay from one part of an aisle until J asked for the tack room stuff.

By now almost 11a. J's student coming; she'd wanted to call & cancel him because of 10,000 other things that she's gotten behind on (inc 2 business taxes), but got busy & forgot to/it got too late.

She said to get out SammyD (he IS leaving end of Oct & Friday also, to go to Florida...is being started on the sand thing) but she has a new boarder Missourri Foxtrotter, that she said I will love the gait of. 

SammyD is a good boy, very good school horse, but today he wasn't in the mood to leave his pen or do ANYTHING. Got him out easy, but tacking was difficult, just w/his bridle. I did it fine last time, this time J needed to help. By this time student had arrived.

I need to be more concise, & am hurrying...but, to be continued, to avoid this being eaten...


----------



## tjtalon

Student got out Friday, J got out her mustang Fire to show him things in the big oval pen. I took Sammy to the round pen to lunge him. That went well; did walk/trot/canter both directions, about 5 min each. Practiced just breathing down in myself to slow him (that worked, also paid attention to the whip, only used it for the command, then lowered to release the pressure, kept myself in center). When slowing/slowed him, waited for the lick/chew then drew him to center. Praise & a pet when he got there.

J arrived atop Fire & opened the pen gate for me, so I could ride out by myself, again, while she worked w/her student.

Hijack to not lose this...


----------



## tjtalon

Sammy in a stinky mood, didn't want to play, wanted to turn around to go right back "home" to the post. After a couple of turns in the round pen (while he tried to grab weeds at edges) & wasn't paying much attention at all, I thought...

Okay...not play(even 'tho I just really wanted a peaceful "pony ride" & "play"...let's make him work. Took him around the perimeter path twice (but not thru the pens aisles, where "home" was) then onto the little field adjacent to the oval pen (he was too stinky too get out on the big pasture). Tried to play a bit there, but he just wanted to eat weeds & turn to home.

So...fixed 2 points for myself, one end the fence of the arena & the other a bush by the edge of the pasture. Did figure 8s (made him, fast walk) several times w/in those viewpoints, both directions.

He tried to tug "home" when close to the path to the post, but when he did so I practiced turning w/my body in a tight circle, both directions, then did the figure 8 thing again. Worked him (& me) about 30 min w/this).

'Nother post-eat delay...


----------



## tjtalon

By this time I was getting about done myself, but took him onto the perimeter path to circle around the oval pen when J & student were working & let him drink at the perimeter tub. Figured to let him go home now, headed down to the post.

Dang. I'd forgotten to go get his lead rope hanging on the round pen fence. Considered dismounting & getting Spirit's lead rope nearby. Well...

I decided to take him back to the round pen. Halfway up the path to that he planted his feet. I don't blame him, he was already "home & done". However...

Since he'd been relatively stinky already, I decided it was my way, not his. Now, this took 3 times: I firmly & loudly said WAlK ON while pushing forward in my seat, lifting the reins to give him his head & using my heels against his sides.

Dang, he did it...not happily, but he did it.

'Nother post, am being-eaten-shy...


----------



## Blue

Or Hercules

Goliath

*Eole*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY (only a little bit late:icon_rolleyes Gorgeous scenery.

*Anita*, I'm so disappointed! But you're right, he's going to be a big one. I'm sure they'd get along fine, but you'd still have a giant to feed and ride or drive.

Oooooo, I wish I had room already taking care of 2 that aren't mine.

*Roadyy*, Best wishes for your cousin. Please let us know when you have news.

*TJ*, a rain sheet is nothing more than a water proof cover. Like us wearing a thin raincoat. Grrrr…… reading your story in pieces.


----------



## tjtalon

Janice (who'd been paying no attention to me whatsoever & involved w/her student) must've noticed my raised voice & my getting Sammy going. She hollered out "Good job on being determined!! He needs that!" She didn't know until later, when I told her, that I'd turned him from the post to go get the lead rope. She was very surprised, saying she was amazed that he'd done that, that not many horses would.

I really don't want to do that again. Had to turn him around a couple of times kinda sharp, 'tho was careful w/his mouth, did my body as well as I could. W/the reins I just lowered way down & did my legs, w/in direction.

He couldn't get close enough (or I couldn't get him to) the rail for me to reach the lead rope, so we went into the round pen. I circled him a bit, trying to settle & relax him, then dismounted. He got lots of strokes & praises, Put the reins over his neck, got the lead rope on, sat on the mounting block a minute to soothe my screaming stupid toe (a constant issue, lifelong) then took him "home".

Untacked, groomed, put away the grooming bucket, got his 2 cookies in my pocket.
Last hijack no-eat post next. He was still stinky...


----------



## tjtalon

(All ok Blue, am writing it in pieces, this should be the last).

Cookie monster. He knows I put the cookies in my front left pocket. So, on the way to his pen, he tried to reach onto me. Stopped him, got in front of him, backed him up & told him to behave. When he stood still, we went to his pen properly.

Then he got grabby, again. Had to have a "behave! settle....easy...easy..." discussion to get his halter off.

Did that & he tried to push onto me towards my pocket. Didn't have a chance to touch me. i backed up but then raised my arms, with left arm swinging the halter/lead rope w/ "BACK UP"

He sure stopped, got a serious (& funny!) pout on his face & started to turn to his run-in shed. I got around him asap, thinking praise needs given in 3 seconds as well as correction & he got his cookies & a stroke.


Did my best today. Really am whupped, it was a learning work-out.

Did I do okay??? J said she wasn't watching me, but from what she saw I was fine, & reminded me that's it's just been 2 years since I was nauseous at the sight of a horse, since the accident.

Whew. I was really careful w/his mouth & used my body as best as I could at the point I'm at.

Done now.....did give cookies to Spirit & Callie before I left.


----------



## phantomhorse13

tj: that sounds like a great HM, at least for you. good on you for getting Sammy to behave, esp to get him moving away from that post!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA.....Noooooo don't give him away! Our one Belgeim Bess, and my Shetland Pony were BEST friends. Although Bess was HUGE, she was low man. I think she was second form the bottom, the bottom being the pony. We had like 6 horses at the time. Three QH, three Belgiums, and a pony. They all did fine together! OH, and we had cattle in the mix too....yes. All in the same pasture together. 

I tried finding a picture of the two best buddies, but I must have deleted it off my phone. 


TJ, sounds like a fine day.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> AA.....Noooooo don't give him away! Our one Belgeim Bess, and my Shetland Pony were BEST friends. Although Bess was HUGE, she was low man. I think she was second form the bottom, the bottom being the pony. We had like 6 horses at the time. Three QH, three Belgiums, and a pony. They all did fine together! OH, and we had cattle in the mix too....yes. All in the same pasture together. .


I agree with Nickers. He is going to be a great addition. You can pay around $6 to 10 for one of these. They are big gentle giants. You might have found your new equine love. Do not act hastily.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> *MR*, haven't seen the aquarium in while: still a jungle in there?


Happy birthday Eole!

Since someone asked, I'll post a pic.
An underwater jungle it is!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jeez I am tired. 

Atlas loaded up in the trailer just fine. I tried to send him in, but he was hesitating, so I led him. He stopped about halfway in, and started to move back out, but I braced the lead rope across the chest bar and he came on up. By the time I jumped out the side door and ran around to the back, he had a foot back out, but I just pushed his big old butt in there. 

Vet is clear on the other side of the county, so it is a good 45 minute drive on a good day. Unfortunately, they are redoing the road and I was stuck behind the human stop sign for quite a while. 

Anyway, I arrived and left Atlas in the trailer. The worst thing about this vet is the parking lot, but he put in a grave lot on the other side, and the dog/cat people don't park there! Plenty of room to pull in the rig and turn around. 

The vet office, as usual most places, was full of people who don't take proper care of their animals, then want the vet to fix them. :icon_rolleyes:

Just in the 45 minutes or so I was there, several emergencies. One dog with parvo, one hit by a car, a cat trying to give birth with a stuck kitten, and two that actually had appointments. I think when I was leaving there was another parvo case, dog was so skinny. 

Finally it was our turn, and vet put the twitch on Atlas who immediately struck out at him with his left fore. Would have been a really nice Spanish walk...but the vet was not happy and Atlas was put in the stocks, then the twitch put on him. A couple of shots later, a stumbling walk, and Atlas was down on his side. 

Won't describe anymore, but I did take pictures I won't post pictures either, but Mr. Big no longer has his man parts. He also got his shots and coggins, so he is legal now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I do appreciate everyone's disappointment that Atlas can't stay, but I have to protect the ones I have. He is too big and being a stud for so long has made him a bit pushy. 

He also has a really bad case of diarrhea. Totally sprayed out the back at the vet, and I was confused for a minute thinking it was urine! What the heck is a stud doing urinating out the backside? Then I realized what it was, and I am quite concerned about his health. 

The vet I went to raises Belgium horses, and he believes Atlas is a cross and wont get much bigger. 

I disagreed and pointed out how long his legs are, and vet then agreed. He is only 2.5yrs per his teeth. His legs are really long compared to his depth of chest and I truly believe he will be over 16h when he is done. 

My Arab/Percheron cross was 14.2hands when I bought him as a 3 yr old. By 5yr he was 15h, but still looked not quite finished. Between his 5th and 6th year, he grew to 16h. 

If Atlas keeps growing like that, he will end up about 16.2h, much bigger than I want. 

Right now he is very domineering, and it is a lot of work for me to maintain dominance. He is docile in nature, but definitely wants to have his own way.

I am sure he would fight Chivas for Sassy, and Dreamer would get involved too. I just feel I have to protect the ones I have. 

Plus he is so heavy! I have no plans to get a stronger vehicle just to tow his big butt around. He already fills the stall up. I can't imagine how heavy he will be as a 5 yr old!

Too many negatives. Better to get out now when I haven't invested a lot of time and money. 

If he was older and I knew how tall he was going to be, it might be different. 

I can go get a nice trained gelding and just be able to enjoy them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Got a chance to read some of what has been going on. 

*Koolio*: sorry to hear Himmy has been sold, but it does sound like the perfect home for her! You will be able to keep in touch right? 

Your DD is getting closer to leaving, which is of course very exciting for her. Such a great opportunity!! I really hope she enjoys the experience.

Sounds like you both had a great lesson. Always good to get a different perspective.
*
Eole*: pictures are fabulous!! What wonderful fall foliage!! Like living in a postcard! 

*Phantom*: sorry to hear Phin had a reaction to something. Here it is usually fire ants, but the bees sometimes attack too. 

What a thrilling ride you had on George! I have gotten Chivas up to 15 mph, but he was going flat out. Can't imagine 21 mph! 

I was laughing at work the other day reading about Dream leading everyone on a wild run to avoid the farrier! She is so special!! 

*TJ*: wonderful HM!! So glad to hear you were successful being in charge. It is always good to try the gentlest aid first, but if you have to get stronger sometimes, its ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The bit post was very interesting, last was a gag bit, something I have never used and never plan too. The whole concept rather horrifies me. 

Basically I divide the bit into parts: 

shank or snaffle? If shank, length of shank (above and below mouthpiece) with longer being stronger. 

If snaffle shape of ends; o-ring, d-ring, egg-butt, gag. 

Kind of mouth piece: straight, curb (raised), or "broken". 

If broken; single jointed, double jointed, or double. 

Then come all the other stuff...bean, French link, copper, sweet iron, rollers, twisted, thickness, bent or straight, etc. The list is almost endless!


----------



## Roadyy

Update on cousin.

His creatinine kinase level were elevated, but other enzymes associated with heart attack are normal. The nitro pill eased the pain. They did the stress test and echo that came back abnormal. The report states he has what appears to be " reversible defects" and assigned a cardiologist to prep him for the heart cath to be done this morning.

As soon as I get another update I will post. Thanks for all the prayers.




TJ, great HM!!!!!!

Nathalie, great pics of the fall colors!! 

MR, thanks for the tank update pics.

AA, really is a shame to haul him that far to spend money on for someone else. We could have save you money by just paying a vet to go out to his place and do all that. Hahahahahahaahahahhahhaaha

You have to be happy with whatever decision you make and with the concern you have for the other horses you will be on high alert for way too long. Especially with your upcoming plans of travel.

I don't think I ever got around to posting a pic of the new gelding D got. D is the lady who has the property my boys are at. Talk about a gentle giant. He is pretty much the bottom of the herd too with 3 mares and another gelding all much smaller than him. 











Then got word last night that her high chrome mare, herd leader, has a tumor on her hoochie. The vet will be out this week to verify status. I noticed the lemon sized knot Saturday while showing off my babies to AA and when the farrier came out to trim Zeus, the big boy, he confirmed my fears. D got on the phone to set up the visit by the vet. I will let you know what we find out.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*AA* Following your instincts about a situation can be the wisest decision. Hope everything turns out ok. You know better than anyone when a situation is not going to work out. I think you are awesome for getting on Atlas so quick after meeting him. I would have been very nervous to say the least.

*Ladona* Enjoyed the Haffie pics. Sounds like your DH loves his horse. Yeah, I bet I know what is on y'all's shoppin list. Next time it rains, Blue will be warm and cozy:thumbsup:

*Natalie* Those pics are gorgeous!!!! Would love to have anyone of the 3 over my sofa. B E A U T I F U L!!!! You know I would probably chose the one with Alize in it. I just think she is gorgeous. 

The farrier visit went very well. Peaches was a model horse during the process. Very nice experience to finally have a natural hoof trim and help and support in the process. Peaches hooves are so small the farrier didn't have a pair of boots to try on her. So she did the trim and carefully measured for the boot size. Size 0. I have a very petite little girl. Asked her if the small hooves were problem. She has very good hooves and saw no problems. Made another appointment in 3 months. Peaches frog had constricted some on her front hooves, but the farrier felt they would regain their natural shape. Her back hooves were unshod and have very nice frogs. No signs of 'ouch' so I was very relieved. Waiting on the boots. I am so hoping that goes smoothly. The farrier knew about the supplement I had used in the past and gave a thumbs up. That will be the next purchase out of next months budget.

*Rick* So sorry to hear about LL. I pray that the stress test comes back negative and there are not problems. I thought I was having a heart attack back when my sister passed. Never had felt that kind of discomfort before. Was sitting in an office taking care of some of her business. Really thought this was it. Very relieved when I belched. Not even embarrassed. I am hoping maybe that LL was having something similar instead of heart issues. Went back to posts and saw the update. Sounds like it might not be serious. That's great!

*TJ * Glad you had a good day. I like the abrev. HM and will use it from here on out if it is ok. There are people who learn enough from their contact with horses to become barn managers. Would that be great. Imagine being paid to oversee a horse barn. Even better than working for a vet. You would be getting your horse fix and be making money at the same time. Just a thought.

*PH13* Glad you and George had a good outing. Also, glad Phin is better. The weather was very nice here yesterday. I haven't seen the sky so blue in a while. Still a bit warm, but not bad. A few degrees cooler and it would have been perfect. Yeah, would love to have that year round.

*MR* Garden is growing beautifully. Thanks for the pic.

Probably missed a bunch, but forgive. Going out to feed and check Peaches hooves. If not ouchy today, no worries. 

Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> What a thrilling ride you had on George! I have gotten Chivas up to 15 mph, but he was going flat out. Can't imagine 21 mph!
> 
> I was laughing at work the other day reading about Dream leading everyone on a wild run to avoid the farrier! She is so special!!


When Dream decides to run, it is something to see. She is regally bred in terms of racing, though rarely feels the need to turn on the speed.. but my garmin has clocked her at 32 mph.. so the mare can move! Talk about a fun ride. :loveshower:

Funny story. First time DH was on a truly running flat out horse was George, the same time I clocked Dream at the above pace (I was racing with a friend on her off-track horse, so they were really into it). He said he couldn't believe how fast George was going, only to see us disappearing into the distance.. joke in our house is DH got horses instead of a Harley. He said he had no idea until that day that horses had the acceleration of a Harley! :wink:



*Rick*: glad your cousin seems to be stablized. hopefully they won't find too much damage. D's new horse is def not small! talk about needing a ladder for mounting..

*ellen*: glad your farrier appointment went well! good luck on your boot search. do you have a particular type you plan to use?


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, she is 5'8" if that gives you an idea of his size. lol


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> When Dream decides to run, it is something to see. She is regally bred in terms of racing, though rarely feels the need to turn on the speed.. but my garmin has clocked her at 32 mph.. so the mare can move! Talk about a fun ride. :loveshower:
> 
> Funny story. First time DH was on a truly running flat out horse was George, the same time I clocked Dream at the above pace (I was racing with a friend on her off-track horse, so they were really into it). He said he couldn't believe how fast George was going, only to see us disappearing into the distance.. joke in our house is DH got horses instead of a Harley. He said he had no idea until that day that horses had the acceleration of a Harley! :wink:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The fastest I have ever ridden a horse (that I know of) was when I held the Psycho back behind the pack so that I could let her canter without getting the whole crowd running. She clocked 25.5 mph. Scared the daylights out of me.  :racing:
> 
> Years ago, I had a horse that ran like crazy if I ever accidently let her get the bit in her teeth. I didn't have a way to clock it, but I did notice that the people behind me got smaller and smaller.:gallop:


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, thanks for such an encouraging update. 

*Ellen*, yes an "0" foot is very small, but if her body size is small then I've found small footed horses to be very sure of their footing in rough terrain. Good job! Did you decide what type of boot to try?

*Phantom*, 32?! Wow! When I was a teenager, I had a little appy mare that could really turn it on too. When the footing was right and we had the time I'd let her go. Wow! It was a thrill

*Anita*, I agree with Roadyy. You need to be comfortable with whoever yoiu put in with your existing "family". Seems a shame though. What will be owners do with him?

I too have been thinking of Stan lately? Where or where are you?


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnn, since you now have invested a good little bit of money in him, maybe you can find someone who wants to buy him to recoup your loss. Maybe you could the vet that fixed him.


----------



## VickiRose

AA, if Stud Muffin will cause probs, it's better to move him on early. But good on you for getting him gelded. Makes him much easier to sell, and at least there will be no little muffins...
Ellen, glad the trimming went well
Roaddy, hope your cousin continues to improve.
Phantom, loved the story about Dream's speed! There is a famous racehorse in Australia called Black Caviar, well we like to nickname Rose "White Truffle" because for a 13hh pony she has serious speed! She easily doubles Boston's pace, would love to know exactly how fast she can go.

Tomorrow is the Eponaquest clinic, still not sure what to expect. Will report back tomorrow night


----------



## Celeste

AA, about StudMuffin; he may totally change into a sweetheart in a few weeks. You had his problem parts removed.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> She clocked 25.5 mph. Scared the daylights out of me.


I liked riding the racehorses entirely too much.. that amazing feeling of them dropping under you, into their highest gear is a rush like no other. Still love that rush.. but am a touch pickier about the horse I will allow to do it, as I don't bounce like I used to! Its also the reason I have avoided ever getting a motorcycle or dirt bike.. I am a lead foot in all things. Figure it's safer never to try as to not be tempted! :wink:

*Vicki*: look forward to the clinic report!


Just in grabbing a quick bite before the chiropractor arrives. Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Blue

Got a question for all of you more nutritional guru's out there.

We've been dealing with Chip's hives all summer. They come, they go. 
We've tried 
keeping him sprayed
out of the sun
dry
clean hay
supplements
no supplements

Nothing makes a difference. None. Now I'm wondering if it's nothing more than dry skin. I know that corn oil would be a sufficient thing to try, but wondering if it matters if its corn oil specifically or would vegetable oil do to begin with.

Also, just started putting all of them on a hoof supplement.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blue

phantomhorse13 said:


> I liked riding the racehorses entirely too much.. that amazing feeling of them dropping under you, into their highest gear is a rush like no other. Still love that rush.. but am a touch pickier about the horse I will allow to do it, as I don't bounce like I used to! Its also the reason I have avoided ever getting a motorcycle or dirt bike.. I am a lead foot in all things. Figure it's safer never to try as to not be tempted! :wink:


:rofl: I know exactly what you mean! I'd live to have a big road bike and ride with my husband, but I know me pretty well. I'll get comfortable with it and a little confident and figure a helmet makes me bullet proof! Best to stick with my cowboy hat and good old Lacey.

Speaking of cowboy hats, I finally had to retire my favorite Stetson that went in the river with me. I told you my son managed to fish it off the bottom, but after all these years of abuse apparently that was the final straw. Time to start breaking in a new one. Except this one's not new. I bought it 2 years ago and have probably worn it twice.

*Anita*, how are you going to get the big guy back to his owners? Do you have to drive all that way again?


----------



## ellen hays

Hey, just got the bit. Made in USA and feels great. No sharp edges, nice shank, copper and sweet iron, 4 reins for training and a nice shank for trail. I think it will be a great transition from the Kimberwick I have been using.

Just hope she likes it. Big gamble.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

Ellen, I don't think it's a big gamble at all! It looks like a great bit. Let her wear it around for a little while, but I bet she takes to it just fine.

The only thing I will note is look at the length of shank BELOW the actual bit. The piece that the reins are attached to. And the piece (forget what its called) ABOVE the actual mouth piece. They are very close to the same length. That gives you leverage. You are putting pressure on her mouth almost equal to the pressure on her poll. Start with very light hands, but I think she'll take to it just fine.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: I don't see any reason not to try the oil supplement. would sure be nice if you could get the skin under control!

*ellen*: that bit looks well made and I like all the options for rein attachments. look forward to hearing what Peaches thinks.


Been a busy day for me, but in a good way. Seems so silly to be so happy to spend 3 hours stripping stalls and straightening mats, but it's something I have been wanting to do for weeks and never had time before when I was working. Would rather have been riding Phin, but his bumps aren't gone yet so I figured better safe than sorry.

We use pellets in the stalls versus sawdust and a couple months back the brand our local feed store carried changed. Didn't think much of it to start with.. until one day I realized the barn was incredibly _dusty_. Took a bit before DH and I realized it wasn't weird wind direction or the extra-dry summer but the actual pellets that were the problem. They were just turning to powder, which was then drifting everywhere. Yuck!





















DH ordered the original type of pellet and that is what I put back in the stalls. Fingers crossed that does the trick!


----------



## Blue

Good for your energy! It's time for me to pull the mats and clean the concrete underneath, but I can only do one a day, so need to set aside one whole day.

Going to try my hand at tortilla soup.


----------



## ellen hays

Thank you so much for the feedback. I generally ride her with a loose rein. The only time I will get into her mouth is when she does not respond to queues to slow and halt. Please remember that any advice is welcome. I am really trying to do her right and don't want to short change her with my inexperience.

Thanx so much:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, you're doing fine. You're building a relationship with her and that takes trying new things.


----------



## Happy Place

Whew, that took me 3 tries to get caught up!

AA- Stud Muffin is so cute! I totally understand your point though. Good for you to move him along before someone gets hurt or you get too attached LOL

The bit conversation has been interesting. I always rode in a snaffle. Sometimes full cheek, sometimes a D. Right now all I have are loose ring snaffles. There was a time when I used a pelham (also called a tom thumb) Double reins while jumping..lots to think about!

Rick- will continue to pray for your cousin. Heart stuff is scary for sure.

Tonight when I went out to feed, the boys came up with giant knots in their forelocks! Nike looked like a unicorn LOL. Burrs. Don't know where they came from. Haven't had a problem all summer. I wonder if there was a bunch in the the round bale that was just put out? hmmm

I have been thinking of picking up some cocosoya to try a last ditch to get Nike to put weight on before winter. I think Buster is looking a little thin now too. LeeLo looks great though.


----------



## Blue

What is cocosoya?\


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: Praying all goes well for your cousin. Keep us posted.

Hahaha, didn't I ever tell you I enjoy driving horses? :biggrin:

Next horse I see maybe I should just give them some money and leave the horse! 

Atlas is sure popular. Several people at work were interested in him, and one doctor insisted on sending out texts to everyone he thought might want him! He insisted I send pictures to his cell. Very funny really. 

The main reason I brought Atlas to his appointment was because I was unable to reach his Florida daddy in time to cancel. PLUS, my horse-sitter saw him when I brought him home and has been flooding my phone with texts begging me to keep him and give him to her. 

Problem is she can't afford the cost of a horse unless it stays at my place, then we are back to the same problem!! 

The only way she can afford him is if I help her out financially, and I just can't do that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

This was my Percheron/Arab cross. I bought him as a unbroken 3 yr old and he was only 14.2 when I bought him. Wish I could find one of the old pictures when he was young. 

Stud Muffin (the popular name) I expect to mature in a similar manner. 

http://www.horseforum.com/members/19013/album/my-babies-4008/baby-big-guy-pasture-27395t.jpg


----------



## tjtalon

Finally got caught up, a little anyway...

AA, sorry to hear the big boy won't work out for you, but sure sounds like there's a lot of people close by that are interested. Good luck with finding him his best home (even if you do have to do a another road trip!)

Ellen, that looks like a nice bit.

Dawn, your cleaned-up stall area looks very nice.

HP, good luck on getting Nike's wight up for the winter.

Rick, good to hear that your cousin is doing better. Scary stuff, that...

Orientation for the new job is tomorrow, an all day affair.. A cross town trip, but looks relatively easy to find (did I ever mention how much I hate Denver Metro traffic, lol?!)

Nervous about the part time/on call thing, but have to put that aside & concentrate on learning the job. One thing at a time...

Don't know yet when I'll be starting at the first location (ComCast) to train (& still need scheduled for a drug test), but if I have this coming Friday free I want to go out to J's & observe the vet at work (with "routine maintenance"). Would likely go early enough to rake hay out of aisles or something; I'll check w/J.

A little more Horse Air before things get rolling would be a good thing.

Take care all.

Hope Stan's doing okay, out there somewhere...


----------



## Roadyy

Cousin's heart cath came back clear. He has a very strong and healthy heart. They told him his problem is he is fat and like a woman with large breast it will weigh or press on the heart and cause pain. I worded it bluntly to where the docs were a little more evasive/polite with terms.

I extended the invitation to join me at the gym in the evenings at no cost to him since I can take a friend every time I go at no cost.

Ellen, bit looks good. Hope you realize you have 3 locations you can put reins. You can put it in the hole at the mouth piece and use like a snaffle as well.


TJ, good luck with orientation and new job. Don't get lost.


----------



## VickiRose

Roaddy, that's good news.
AA, sounds like Stud Muffin will have his pick of homes.
TJ, good luck with the traffic and I hope orientation goes well.

Went to the Eponaquest clinic today. It was...different. It largely explored the emotional connection humans and horses have and how our emotions influence our interactions with them, and the effect that has on how they behave and perform. It was partly theory and partly groundwork using horses we aren't familiar with. It's quite hard to explain, but interesting. Was nice to spend time with like minded people and play with some new horses. There was this gorgeous paint....


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, maybe within the next few days something will come through for Atlas.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

AA Your draft cross is very big. Now that I have a smaller horse, being close to the ground is nice. I really hope whoever gets Muffins knows how to train a horse. I will bet he would be a super horse. He is a pretty horse too. I couldn't take in an animal that might hurt the ones I already have. Sounds like you have set up an excellent network to rehome Muffins. 

Rick Glad your cousin is ok. Yeah, as far a the bit goes, I think I will ride her first with the reins set in the snaffle loops. It is nice to be able to move back and forth and not have to change bits out. I have some reins that snap onto the bits. 

Blue Thanks for pointing out pressure points of the bit. I think that part is the purchase, but no sure. Please add any additional advice. It is welcome. I am thinking that as long as I keep some slack in the reins and avoid using both reins at the same time, she will be ok. If I understand the purpose of the bit, it helps create a rounded top line. The guy that developed the bit has been into classical dressage for a long time. I am very interested in getting his dvd and there is another gaited horse trainer from TN that trains by building on dressage exercises. I am really excited about this. Oh, and the tortilla soup sounds wonderful:thumbsup:

PH13 The stalls look great. I put mats in my 2 and sure love how easy cleaning them is. I am thinking about adding a stall or 2 and will do the same with them. Will definitely be keeping yall updated on Peaches progress. Now I am waiting on the Easyboot Gloves to get here. 

TJ Hope you get more horse time. I really hope the job works out for now. I think I remember someone mentioning that it seemed easier to successfully land a job prospect while currently employed. I know things are going to work out for you. We are all rooting for ya

Vicki Clinic really sounds interesting. I can see where it would really help horse and rider. Wish there were some clinics available here. I would love to attend one. The better communication, the better the horse and rider are. 

I am concerned about Stan too. Wish he would chime in and let us know he is ok. 

I went to let Reggie out this a.m. When he came back I let him in and looked out towards the drive. There they were. There were 3 deer today. Acorn hunting. The little spike was there. I watched them for a long time. Peaches seemed very comfortable with them wandering about. Nice way to start the day.

Well, barn kids are awaitin. Must stay within good graces. 

Have a great day.

God bless

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Before I get started on arranging documents needed for tomorrow/organizing papers-info-notes-notebook for job so far & then paying/listing bills for the month (& stashing for November), I went to the nearby "mini" Walmart for the last supplies. want to be all stocked up, so don't have to worry/think about it. So, Tim has his necessaries stocked & stashed, as do I, plus food.

Earlier I'd pulled out my nasty old (like 20 yrs old) big frying pan, as I want to fry some bacon to add to a lunch for tomorrow. Looked at the ugly thing & considered : the skillet,the lid that doesn't fit, the big "spaghetti" pan, the medium saucepan, the REALLY ugly small skillet I use for eggs (use small lid for saucepan & little skillet). All this junk was a cast-off in the first place from a guy (long term "relationship") that is deservedly forgotten. I despise the cookware (always a reminder of The Jerk anyway), so...

Also picked up this morning a new, fresh set. Non-stick, cheap; not the "best" but for 20 bucks all mine & NEW. The c**p will go right to the trash!! Maybe a bad impulse buy, in my position, but a "present" to myself nontheless. I justify it, lol, by saying I DESERVE the "present"...& it's a new thing for a New Start:


Also found Tim a new toy; actually a little dog toy, but since he loves to roll this particular rug up & back-feet kick the dickens out of it, am hoping he'll get the same idea for Mr Raccoon:



Okay...better get to work on the Stuff now...after I unload my new pans! Gotta look at them, give the big skillet a wash so can do the bacon...


----------



## tjtalon

PS that's Tim's favorite gray mousie tucked up on the new toy, not some weird appendage, lol...


----------



## tjtalon

SWEET!! Just my size, since not feeding an army here. The saucepan lid is just a teeny bit big for the little skillet, but it will still work (note the alien @ bed edge mid-right...):


Okay, will stop boring everyone to pieces; silly thing to feel a bit excited & happy about, but...why not?!

Really really have to "get to work" now...

Onward & upward everyone....later.


----------



## Happy Place

Blue- Cocosoya is an oil that is excellent for a healthy coat and adding weight.

http://www.statelinetack.com/item/uckele-cocosoya/E004265%2001G/?srccode=GPSLT&gclid=CLyo6Nu1scgCFdgJgQodpOwNeQ&kwid=productads-plaid^79228464348-sku^250115-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^40184736948

TJ- Good for you! You deserve a little present. LOL that mouse does look like a weird appendage! Good luck tomorrow. Just be all in and they will soon find out how valuable you are!

I'm a bad chicken mommy. I went out to my feed shed to get ready to clean the coop. When I opened the door, out pops a hen! That poor girl must have followed me in 2 days ago when I filled the feeders. The feeders last several days, so I only go in there every couple days. She had layed 3 eggs in there. No food or water! Poor girl. I swear I counted them every night when I shut them up. I guess I better start counting with a flashlight so I am sure! She is fine. She hopped out and ate and drank, then joined the other girls in the yard. Whew!

My new friend at work asked me to go riding on Sunday. YAY! It's going to be a beautiful fall morning and we are going to ride around her farm. No trail riding since bow season has opened. I'm excited. My coach said K has 2 really nice trail horses. Steady Eddies with go left in them! I could really use a ride! :cowboy:


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, good for you! I get excited about new cookware too. Good luck tomorrow! Knock 'em dead.

*Happy*, Have fun! Don't worry about the hen. It's her fault, right? She shouldn't have followed you in after all …..


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Yall

Got two things to tell ya about.

First thing is how Peaches took her bit. I put it on the head stall and went the barn. Gave her feed and let her chill while eating. She finished and I got her halter. She came right to me. Took her into her stall and got the headstall and bit. :eek_color: Had a little trouble getting her take it into her mouth, but she is hesitant with any bit. Just have to work with her. Got bit in her mouth and head stall in place. First thing she did was loll her tongue around in disapproval. I adjusted the headstall so the bit was at a comfy position in her mouth. She seemed happy with that so I went to something that she really likes. Grooming. Oh my goodness. Never enough. Well she settled into the bit and seemed extremely relaxed with it. Whew!!! So in a while I removed it. Careful not to bang on her teeth. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## ellen hays

Now the other thing. Well I let Reggie out and noticed a big caterpillar. Wow, it was a wooly ******. I thought "oh no an active polar vortex." Well we have an ole saying that if a caterpillar is over wooley, then the winter will be cold!


I didn't get a complete pic, but this says it all. Well, my girls, hens and horse, are worth going out and checking on when them winter winds are a blowin'. Hope the fuzzy caterpillar is wrong, I sure won't argue. :thumbsup:

Have a good night. The boots should arrive tomorrow. Send some positives to me that it goes like the bit. Yeah.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Rick, glad your cousin's heart is ok.

Tj- excited to hear a report about your orientation tomorrow.

Ellen- glad Peaches likes her bit!

HP- sunday sounds like fun!

VR- glad you enjoyed the clinic!

Stan- i am starting to worry:sad:

Rough day today. The school system where I used to work had to put 2 schools on lockdown for hours today due to a student having a gun. I have friends in both schools and was texting one throughout the lockdown. I was able to relay info that was being reported in the news because she was getting no info and was starting to panic. They apprehended the suspect and got the weapon but it was a long drawn out process that lasted about 3 hours. We live in a crazy world. :x

Went by the farm to lower my blood pressure on the way home. Hopped on my girl for the first time in a month, bareback, and she was perfect! She was sound and had minimal stiffness.

The barn's Saddle Up for St. Jude Charity Fun Show is Saturday and it looks like Isabella and I are going to be able to compete. We'll do barrels, poles, mounted shooting (water gun and paper plates) ride-a-buck, and many others. I sure hope she stays sound, otherwise I will have to ride the crazy paso who only stops with a one rein stop!! LOL. 

The barn staff rode the new Haffie for the first time today. Bareback..in a halter...and they jumped him. He is perfect!

I am still a bit wound up from today so I think I may grow some corn! 

Night everyone!


----------



## ellen hays

HP You are not a bad chicken momma. I will fess up and tell you that I didn't secure my girls after they roosted one night. If something had come along, they would have been at its mercy. We love our babies, but we are not perfect. I think they know how much we love them. Their trust is so rewarding. We do our best.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona 

Hope you sleep well. Good night.


----------



## Blue

Corgi,:frown: O my gosh! I'm so sorry, but glad you and you're friends are ok. This world gets crazier and crazier.


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, nice tins. Glad you aren't messing with Tim's head with stuffed animals from a radioactive fall out test.

HP, sorry about chicken and glad she is ok. Have fun on the ride Sunday and take a few pics to share.

Ladona, glad everything turned safely with the kid with a gun and your friends will be forever grateful for your communication during the ordeal. I can only imagine the stress caused by not knowing anything about what what is going on. Those 3 hours would have felt like an eternity without your voice.

Glad Bella is doing well and you will get to compete this weekend. Make J take pics to share with us.


Ellen, glad Peaches is accepting the bit. What is your process for putting a bit and bridle on your horse? The reason I ask is I have always practiced resting my hand on their poll til they drop their head out from under the pressure, leaving my hand floating in the air above. Repeating this til they get to the point of dropping their head as I reach to put my hand on the poll. Then when I'm ready to put a bridle and bit on/in I hold the bridle in left hand in front of face then reach over poll to grab the top of bridle. Lift up til bit is at teeth and rest hand on poll as I stick my thumb in the side of their mouth and press lightly on the tongue to get them to open for the bit. That is for the stubborn ones still green to bits. 


Just thought I would share that. I'm still working Reba in taking a lead rope in the mouth to train her for a bit.


Blue, what is the update on Lacy's leg?


----------



## Blue

Mornin' all. I'm up early and not sure why. Was really tired last night and fell asleep in my recliner before going to bed so probably figured it was time to get up. We've had to be locking the dogs in the house at night so Patch will stop getting skunked so it was time to let them out anyway.

Lacey's leg looks really good. I didn't get time to take a picture of it but I want to clean off some of that stain and get a nicer pic anyway. After an 8 hour shift standing on my feet, then came home to a filthy kitchen and still had to rake four stalls so really didn't feel like washing her leg last night. 

Going riding in the mountains today with a couple friends. Since my truck isn't right after the squirrel vs dogs standoff a friend is picking me up. I'm such a control freak I have a hard turning the driving over to someone else. How silly is that? O well, if I want to go, this is what has to be.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## tjtalon

Almost all dressed & ready to go. Going to leave w/plenty of time; morning rush hour traffic starts early.

Tim is killing the rug & ignoring the mutant raccoon...

HP, glad your chicken is okay!

Ladona, your district school's lock down day was a lot harder for folks than for HP's chicken. Relieved THAT turned out okay.

Ellen, glad the bit is working out.

Rick, dreamed you had come for a visit. How strange is that?!

Blue, have a great day riding! Wish I was a lot closer, I would've helped you out last night w/those stalls...coulda used the work-out for release of nervous tension, lol!

Ok, gotta go finish getting ready.

Love to all...


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Going on a hay run this a.m.. Not sure of the quality, but really would like something for Peaches to nibble on at night that is not all reeved up with nutrients. Just some good forage and ruffage. There are two other round bales if this is suitable. If it works out, the pressure will be off in providing Peaches food for the winter. Remember the caterpillar.:eek_color:

*Rick* Thanks so much for the bridling instructions. I had seen some articles using a similar method. Peaches is great about standing while I put the bridle on but is a little stubborn about opening her mouth and taking the bit. I had been putting thumbs and fingers in her mouth at the back of the bars. Didn't realize the target was the tongue. Great technique. I will use it the next tack up session:thumbsup: Thank you.

*Blue* Have a great ride today. Went to TSC to get some mealy worms for the girls to have with their scratch in the a.m.. Customer at the check out had a varmint trap. She is having skunk visits. 

*TJ * Love Tim's new toy. It's cute how he has gathered all his toys together. Is he still using the hidey place? Those back feet and claws can be very destructive when cats go into rabbit kick mode:icon_rolleyes: Hope everything goes well at the job. Looking forward to details. Looks like you are set up to do some cooking. Love those porcelain roosters on your stove. 

Can't wait to get back and work with Peaches new boots. This is a little suspenseful since I have had her shoes pulled and if the boots don't fit, I am not going to be able to ride her on the trail. So........we will see.

Another gulp of coffee and out to the barn. I got the stinkeye yesterday from the girls. Was out of mealy worms. Maybe they will be more content today. 

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ: Have a fabulous day today!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: OMG what a scare!! So thankful all ended well and you were able to be a lifeline to the outside world. 

I am so very glad your district practiced for this very type of situation! That training may have just saved a lot of lives. 

Have fun this weekend at the show, fun is what it is all about. 

*Happy*: sounds like the chicken is ok, but not sure she has learnt her lesson to stay out of there! Silly bird, surprised she wasn't making a bit of a fuss?? 

Enjoy your trail ride!! 

*Ellen*: hope your boots fit and work for you. Ditto with the bit. 

*Blue*: I am like you, prefer to drive myself. Too many problems when others drive, but every once in a while, it is good to just go with it. 

Hope your truck gets repaired soon. Oh and the skunks stay away!!!

I am feeling all wishy-washy about this horse. So many folks wanting me to keep him. Trying to figure out what is best for everyone...

If he can meld with the herd, my horse sitter may be willing to be co-owner, which would ease the burden on me. But not sure she is thinking clearly. 

I am headed out to pick him up, and drive him somewhere. Biggest concern is hemorrhage from driving so far, so soon. 

He may go loopy if I try to keep him stalled though, as he is used to being loose and also just a kid. 

Going to string test him at the vet, wish I had done that before!! Where is my head at????


----------



## Celeste

Stall him. Let him be loopy. In a few weeks he will be over his hormone toxicosis.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, Good luck! Breathe! Can't wait to get home tonight and read all about your day.

*Ellen*, I also use Roadyy's method of bridling. If Peaches is reluctant to open her teeth for the bit don't feel bad about "searching" around with your thumb to find her little ticklish spot. On Lacey I have to really reach up inside with pressure, but Dutch all I have to do is touch is tongue. Some need the roof of their mouth tickled. Maybe Peaches has a different ticklish spot?

*Anita*, What is a string test? Also if these folks gave him to you, at 2 years old that's not too old to gelded. Maybe 90 days with a trainer and you could make a little money on him? Just a thought. Much as I'd like to see him have a good home with you I also know what you mean about herd comfort. When Sugar was still with us I couldn't EVER leave her and Lacey alone in the pasture. They were fine when I was here, but that is very restricting and gets to be a royal pain in the butt. You have to do what you're most comfortable with and nobody can fault you for that.

Well getting packed up for a ride with someone else (who's running late:icon_rolleyes and I can't find my flask! Hmmmm, who "borrowed" it? I've got too many people in my house. So do I need fewer people? Or a larger house? Can't be a larger house because I don't have time to clean this one the way I like. 

It's beautifully cool here this morning! Mid 50's. Nice. Of course I'm heading north so figure a 20* drop. That's ok. I'm still lovin' it.


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> *TJ*
> Well getting packed up for a ride with someone else (who's running late:icon_rolleyes and I can't find my flask! Hmmmm, who "borrowed" it? I've got too many people in my house. So do I need fewer people? Or a larger house? Can't be a larger house because I don't have time to clean this one the way I like.


What you need (and what I need) is to figure out a way to get the people that live in the house to actually clean it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> What you need (and what I need) is to figure out a way to get the people that live in the house to actually clean it.


Exactly right!! Make them pay in labor for their board (even if you really like having them there:wink


----------



## Twalker

Hi All, Sorry I haven't been around lately but I've been so busy. Got alot of reading to catch up on. We have our barn show this Saturday with a Halloween party after it. I get to be the costume judge. Love these shows.


----------



## Celeste

I can get DH to do some cleaning, but it first require a major guilt trip application. Then I feel like a mean human. It isn't that he minds helping. He just doesn't notice messes.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, drove up to the vet to pick up Buttermilk/Atlas/Stud Muffin and no vet in house. He is out doing something to a herd of cattle. Vaccinations and/or man part removal? 

Anyway, couldn't discuss prognosis of new gelding. Paid fees and met employee out at barn. 

He walks up into trailer with only a bit of a tap on his big butt. 

Employee "J" starts gushing on horse, so cute, very sweet, etc. So I mention how I am loading him up for a return trip to Florida. 

WHAT? WHY? J asks...and so it begins again. This little horse somehow has the ability to instantly make everyone love him and want him. 

She tells me how good he has been, just doesn't like to leave his food! J tells me of all the horses that Muffin has seen, and how he really didn't care about them. Such a good boy and she may know someone in Georgia that would take him. 

She also loves the name Stud Muffin and says she will start calling him Muffin Top :rofl:

So, J convinced me to give the poor kid a shot, and leave him there boarding for a couple of weeks. sigh.

We back Muffin off the trailer and return him to his stall next to three cows. He looks so tiny there next to the cattle!! 

I of course forgot to bring anything to measure him with, and J can't find anything either since all that stuff is kept on the vet truck. 

I used the lead rope and did a total estimation for the string test. So, with a total guess, he might just stay to 15.2h or so. I could live with 15.2, maybe. 

So, I think his official name will be Atlas, but his barn name will be Muffin. Of course all his papers are in the name Buttermilk, since I was planning to return him to his Florida Daddy...

The string test is how you can estimate adult height in a youngster (needs to be over 1yr I think). You measure between the elbow and fetlock then double the length gives you adult height. Of course some breeds have larger or smaller depth through the withers, but it is usually pretty accurate. 

Ok, so going to get off of here and get some stuff done!


----------



## Roadyy

So what his freebie deal did for you his charming good looks has done for all who have met him. lol

I put my money on him staying with you as with the gelding he will become a melted butter in your hands. We will be bombarded with ooohs and aaahs as you are all hugged up to him while he is eating. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

My phone died. As in it was quiet for like an hour, I was curious why, and it was dead. Carried it to the charger, and it was still dead. 

Double Shiitake. 

Phone company can do nothing. Tried to send me to Walmart to replace phone. Who is going to replace contacts? 

Triple Shiitake. 

Now I have lost everything. Pictures of Muffin loosing his muffins are gone. All pictures gone. Contacts gone. Appointments gone. Codes and passwords gone. 

Zillion Shiitake. 

I really hate technology sometimes. :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, right you are! If I could only get ANYONE to clean up. The problem is half me I know. I've raised children for 39 years. I don't want to raise more. Son know how to do all this stuff, just doesn't see it until it's pointed out. DIL, just is not a regular housekeeper. I've heard how her mother's house is and … well… now I understand better. That doesn't make it right. 

Not sure why, but if son were here alone, I wouldn't hesitate to tell him what needs doing. Somehow this is different. They need to find their own place. I will start dropping hints.

*Twalker*, Take lots and lots of pictures!

*Anita*, I think there may be some good Karma in this horse. You have a few weeks to let him chill right? See what happens? 

Sir Atlas of Studleyville Muffintop :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Kinda catchy

Hey really sorry about the phone. I lost tons of pictures of my kids off my old phone. That's why now I let them back up to "cloud" and the really really good ones I send to my e mail on the computer. Shoot that really stinks.

Well my ride this morning was a bust! Ugh. Got all loaded and headed up the hill. Got saddled, got mounted. It was a little windy and chilly, but it was supposed to die down and be awesome. And it was. 

We got headed out on the trail and Dutch was taking the occasional misstep. I let it go because it was in a short rocky area. Figured when we got down into the ravine the ground would be better. It was, but about a mile out suddenly he was on 3 legs! OMG! I'd checked him twice already and checked again, but he just couldn't do it. The same foot that he lost the shoe on a few weeks ago. Maybe he got a stone bruise? Maybe an absess ? I don't know but I felt awful about ruining my friends ride. I just couldn't make him go any further so I walked back.

I'll let him rest a couple more weeks. When the weather is nice I'm going to have my new vet come out and clean sheaths and check teeth. I'll ask her if I should try a new farrier just for a new perspective.

We're going to try it again next week and I'll just take Lacey.


----------



## tjtalon

Hi all, got caught up just now. Got home an hour-ish ago...pretty wiped out, not the w/being at the orientation, but rush hour across town & back, morning & late afternoon (traffic is always bad, just gets worse in the hours I somehow manage to be in it, during these kind of cross town treks). On the way home, a big black van decided to come over into my lane w/out seeing that I happened to be there. Layed on my horn right quick; good thing I pay attention I guess.

AA, that's awful about your phone....
And Blue, hope Dutch is okay. Had hoped to hear that you had a nice relaxing ride.

Ellen, thank you, but I tucked Tim's fave mouse by the raccoon, to encourage him to play w/both. Didn't happen. Before I left this morning I put the raccoon in the middle of the rug for him, got home & it was shunted to the side. he doesn't like it. He didn't like the hidey tunnel either, so gave it away. Left my soft fuzzy bathrobe on the bed this morning for him to snuggle in & he was there when I came home; guess he liked THAT. Weirdo cat...no more new toys for him. Oh, my chicken collection; remind me & I'll take pics of the rest of the "flock", just for you!!

New post for "the day" next..


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I now have a new phone with a corresponding new phone bill. The keyboard is making sounds which is horrible. I need to find that setting fast. 
Can I just say now I don't like it? 

I really liked my old phone. Or I did until it decided to start working again the moment I paid for this one 😠

But
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

It was a good orientation session, really was. Very detailed & organized. Can't say the name of the company public, but will say that it's nationwide & seems to be a very good company. Anyway...did a lot of paperwork, more online "paperwork", 3 tests (open book). Have the employee manual to read & will soon (maybe tomorrow) get online & download a continuing education thing (has 4 steps, did 1 out of 5 today). Can't hurt...& I rather feel like I'm going into something, w/this company, that's not "just a security guard [read dumb s**t w/feet on desk watching tv in an empty building stereotype). This company does seem to have some real class going on.

I'm glad, 'tho, am not going into an armed position. Just not cut out for that stuff. Was listening to 3 guys who are going to be posted at RTD (Regional Transit District) that will be armed, vested, etc. Rough position. All 3 guys former military, that's a good niche for them.

W/the terrorism segment & test, I thought...gonna go be at the ComCast desk. Big huge central internet company. Nice hit...not likely, but...

Then there was the uniform thing. Gads. I was the last one there, as had to go back & forth trying on pants (shirts was easy; medium light blue polos & a sweater [each company location has different uniforms]). Have a bag of 4 pants, hopefully one will fit well. They had no 34 mens (am between 32 & 34, which doesn't exist), so tried womens 12 (which is my western riding jeans). Nope. & 14 was too small. So, have 16s. Was told they run small...guess so; just hope they work.

Will wash those in the morning, iron them. Have to hem them.

Have rambled on enough, am tired, so blabbing away. I'd better call supv in the morning to see what the next step is. Not sure if can go out to observe the vet at J's, but would like too.

As for house cleaning, I wish the woman who lived here would stop losing things so I can't find them & would pick up after herself, am sick of doing it for her. She could cook more too, so that I don't have to...not to mention the laundry & cleaning &..the cat box!

AA, this Atlas Muffin seems to be a keeper somehow....!


----------



## Blue

TJ, sounds like yoiu had a full day. Hope you get the pants to fit. You never know, maybe this company will turn in to something suitable for you?

I was so disappointed I couldn't ride today, but came home and settled Dutch in. I'll give him a day or two to see what's up.

I watched another episode of the B*****rd Executioner. Not really sure I like it yet. I'm getting the drift of the story line, but having a hard time seeing Katey Sagel as anything other than Queen B…. of Sons of Anarchy. And her accent just isn't doin' it for me. I'll give it another episode or two and see what happens. 

Raked stalls….. again…. cleaned up Lacey's leg. It looks awesome! Now I'm making dinner…. again…..

I don't know how to do editing in iphoto but you can see where the cut started a few inches higher than what's open right now. Gotta say, I'm liking this Underwoods. I'll order another bottle and keep it ready. I wish I could get a clear picture of the soft tissue underneath. Very clean and healthy. I'm not a veterinarian, but I'm a Mom who's seen plenty of injuries. I'm happy with this one.


----------



## Eole

*Roadyy*, glad your cousin's heart is fine.
*Ellen*, that's a nice bit with different possible rein set ups. I think you did a fine job introducting the new bit.
*HP*, wishing good weather for your ride and want to know all about it. I'm in withdrawal, can't ride this week, too much work.

*TJ*, the new place sounds promising. Keep us posted on what you do, very interesting. Size 16??? You don't look size 16 at all, you look tiny on pictures. Will you have to deal often with traffic hours like this? 

*VickiRose*; seems the Epona clinic really follows what she explored in her book. Fascinating. Did you bring useful knowledge home that could apply to your relationship with your horses?

*Blue*: Lacey's leg is practically healed, good job! Sorry the ride didn't go so well, hope it's just a bruise and heals fast.

*AA*: are you kidding, the dead phone came back to life??? :icon_rolleyes: Well, at least contacts and pics aren't lost forever.
Now, about Atlas-Muffin, follow your heart. He sounds like a sweet charming boy. If he really doesn't fit with you, your needs or your herd, no shame in moving him along; it seems he can find a good home easily. Especially after his brain surgery. If he stays, we'll need tons of pictures. :loveshower: (not necessarily of his removed parts though)

More fall pictures, as I don't have time-energy to ride, so at least I can enjoy the daily changing scenery. And a pic of Alizé showing off her arab side.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: So happy to hear your day went well. It sounds like you can find a good place there and be happy in what you do. You are going in at full speed, getting all your online education and testing done. That is excellent! Companies love good hard workers that get the work done. 

Poor Tim! He like what he likes and he doesn't like what he doesn't like! Sweet how he curled up in your robe waiting for you to come home!! 

The pans look very nice! What a bargain for only $20!! 

*Blue*: sorry your ride didn't work out. Hopefully Dutch will start getting better. Do you think he has an abscess? 

Lacey's leg looks fabulous!! Going to have to keep a bottle of that stuff handy too, if it works miracles like that! 

Muffin *does* have good Karma I think, because if I had driven down to Florida and my phone died, I would have been in a lot of trouble! I would not have been able to let anyone know I was even there. Jeez that was a close one. My phone was dead for at least two hours, probably more. 

*Eole*: Alize is such beauty!! Definitely showing off her Arabian! So majestic looking. All the pictures are so beautiful!! Your fall foliage is so perfect, I don't even have words for it. 

Yes, after putting up with a very impatient salesman, who turned out to be the manager, my dang phone turns on. I was so aggravated, may even call T-Mobile about it. The store is a good hour from my house, and if I didn't find a phone there, I would have had to drive more than an hour to the next big town to try again. 

So I just kept asking my questions even though he was really ticking me off. I spent a lot of money on a phone I don't even really like. hopefully I will get used to it. 

Then I come home and see one of my headlights is out on Stu!! Another thing to pay for! 

Muffin is a funny little guy. He is definitely focused on food, but he really eats it slowly and carefully. Maybe he is used to going without, I just don't know. 

He does look better, the diarrhea seems to be clearing up, and his belly isn't sagging weirdly. I think he was full of sand or something, and I really didn't want to take him back to eat more sand. 

We will just have to wait and see how it goes. 

I am debating what type of headstall to use on him. His Florida daddy had an S-hack, but it was the kind with the hard rope nose. Over that he had a fleece cover, but it was a bit thin. Better than nothing though! 

My S-hack has a beta/biothene noseband, I guess it will still work ok. Or maybe I should just try riding him in a rope halter? Don't think he's ever had a bit in his mouth. Traditionally drafts seem to do better in a straight (mullen) mouthpiece, but I don't have one. I think he will fit a standard 5" bit, hope so anyway. I do still have a 6" bit from Baby, but hopefully his mouth won't get that big!! 

Oh Roadyy, you may be right; this silly horse probably will stay with me. But waiting to see how he is in a couple of weeks after his man-brain relaxes. Mean while, he is safe and sound at the vet's.


----------



## tjtalon

Very quick post. 

Thanks guys!

AA, I', average size, size 12 jeans. Work pant sizes run ridiculously small.

Supv called 8p last night. In to train 7a this morning! Then 3p-11p tomorrow.

4-ish hrs sleep. Oh dear..

later...! Gotta get ready...


----------



## Roadyy

*AA*, sorry about all the trouble with phones you have been dealing with. Glad Sir Atlas of Studleyville Muffintop is showing signs of settling down to find a place in your heart. The eating slow could be due to not being pushed off his feed by others. Rowdy and Trusty eat slow and methodical.

*TJ*, sounds like the job is going to work out pretty good for now til you either find a more full time one or this one turns into full time. Tim seems to be finding his own personality at the man of the house.

*Blue*, amazing product you found there and what an amazing healing update. I hope you are able to get a better ride in and that Dutch isn't too badly off. 

*Nathalie*, Such beautiful horses and colors. Hope you are able to find a little time to sneak in a ride.



How about another installment of the R&R Saga? Good glad you are interested because it was a good one.

After fencing off the part of the pasture where Reba normally eats I moved her feed bucket to hang on the round pen that is right next to the new fence. We even pulled one of the panels over to the new fence to keep them from getting behind it. 
As she was near finished Precious,herd diva boss, pushed her off it and actually sent her off into the round pen so I moved the panel back decided to put in a little work to see what she remembered after such a long time off. Grabbed the old synthetic saddle, step stool, rope halter and lead then headed for the pen. 

I rested the saddle on top of one of the panels and took the stool to the center, sat down and laid the halter/lead across my lap and waited. Took her about 5 minutes of me ignoring her as I played with the lead clip and her walking around the perimeter to finally walk up behind me and get a few smells in. I was able to give a few chin scratches in, but knew she was not ready yet so went back to playing with the clip and she walked off again. Another 5 minutes and she was standing there again only this time draped her head over my shoulder and into my lap as she rubbed her chin against my chest. I almost forgot I was wanting to work with her while soaking up this moment.

I stood up and slid the halter on and we took a leisurely stroll around the pen a couple of laps in both directions where she stayed the perfect distance off my shoulder. Stopped in the center and worked on flexing in both directions and moving her haunch off pressure. She remembered all of it and so we moved on to parking next to the stool without moving away as I stepped up. Took a few times of putting her back as she moved off to get her to stay. Laid across her back with all my weight from both sides. Yep, I had my entire weight laying across her back and she would reach back to smell my butt or my head then put her head back down to nibble a blade of grass here or there. 

With such positive progress it was time to bring the saddle into the mix again. this is an old saddle with stirrup missing( both are now and will explain a little later) and no girth.We walked around the pen in both directions with me holding it where she was walking right behind it and smelling it. After a few laps and her no longer paying it any attention we headed for the stool again. She side passed away from it a time or three before finally accepting it to set on her back with no fuss.

The cinch strap was plenty long so I just tied it into the fender where the off side stirrup would be. I started softly tapping and rubbing the on side stirrup against her sides until she stopped flinching then moved to the off side for the same thing. Didn't take but just a couple of minutes before she was no longer phased by the stirrups or me rocking and shaking the saddle all over her back. So off to a walk/ trot and canter we go with no issues at all. After parking her at the stool again I stand over her putting pressure in the seat as I push and pull on her sides without her moving away. I even laid across the saddle from both sides, but kept my feet on the stool. Once she proved to be fine with that we went for a final walk, BUT I did not realize the saddle was just a little over to the off side. After half a lap to the left it slid down her side and right to her belly. That sent her into a bucking frenzy for a good minute or two before I got her settled down. Once I finally got the saddle back up she was calm again, but I didn't tighten the strap and after another lap it slid over again. This time she just snorted as she side passed about 4 steps and quickly stopped to let me set it right again. See how smart she is? That quick she learned I will fix it and she will not get eaten or hurt. Have I said how much I'm loving this horse?! Finally got 2 good laps in both directions with no issues so felt that was a great time to end on a good note. Got the saddle off without her trying to get away from it. So we walked out of the pen and over too the main gate where I tied her while I went into the barn to retrieve her a couple of cookies. Turned her loose to return to her herd and watched her calmly walk off into the pasture.


This was a good day!!! 

I take full ownership of misspelling and poor writing as well as this smile I'm wearing as I typed this out.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> *AA*, sorry about all the trouble with phones you have been dealing with. Glad Sir Atlas of Studleyville Muffintop is showing signs of settling down to find a place in your heart. The eating slow could be due to not being pushed off his feed by others. Rowdy and Trusty eat slow and methodical.
> 
> *TJ*, sounds like the job is going to work out pretty good for now til you either find a more full time one or this one turns into full time. Tim seems to be finding his own personality at the man of the house.
> 
> *Blue*, amazing product you found there and what an amazing healing update. I hope you are able to get a better ride in and that Dutch isn't too badly off.
> 
> *Nathalie*, Such beautiful horses and colors. Hope you are able to find a little time to sneak in a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> How about another installment of the R&R Saga? Good glad you are interested because it was a good one.
> 
> After fencing off the part of the pasture where Reba normally eats I moved her feed bucket to hang on the round pen that is right next to the new fence. We even pulled one of the panels over to the new fence to keep them from getting behind it.
> As she was near finished Precious,herd diva boss, pushed her off it and actually sent her off into the round pen so I moved the panel back decided to put in a little work to see what she remembered after such a long time off. Grabbed the old synthetic saddle, step stool, rope halter and lead then headed for the pen.
> 
> I rested the saddle on top of one of the panels and took the stool to the center, sat down and laid the halter/lead across my lap and waited. Took her about 5 minutes of me ignoring her as I played with the lead clip and her walking around the perimeter to finally walk up behind me and get a few smells in. I was able to give a few chin scratches in, but knew she was not ready yet so went back to playing with the clip and she walked off again. Another 5 minutes and she was standing there again only this time draped her head over my shoulder and into my lap as she rubbed her chin against my chest. I almost forgot I was wanting to work with her while soaking up this moment.
> 
> I stood up and slid the halter on and we took a leisurely stroll around the pen a couple of laps in both directions where she stayed the perfect distance off my shoulder. Stopped in the center and worked on flexing in both directions and moving her haunch off pressure. She remembered all of it and so we moved on to parking next to the stool without moving away as I stepped up. Took a few times of putting her back as she moved off to get her to stay. Laid across her back with all my weight from both sides. Yep, I had my entire weight laying across her back and she would reach back to smell my butt or my head then put her head back down to nibble a blade of grass here or there.
> 
> With such positive progress it was time to bring the saddle into the mix again. this is an old saddle with stirrup missing( both are now and will explain a little later) and no girth.We walked around the pen in both directions with me holding it where she was walking right behind it and smelling it. After a few laps and her no longer paying it any attention we headed for the stool again. She side passed away from it a time or three before finally accepting it to set on her back with no fuss.
> 
> The cinch strap was plenty long so I just tied it into the fender where the off side stirrup would be. I started softly tapping and rubbing the on side stirrup against her sides until she stopped flinching then moved to the off side for the same thing. Didn't take but just a couple of minutes before she was no longer phased by the stirrups or me rocking and shaking the saddle all over her back. So off to a walk/ trot and canter we go with no issues at all. After parking her at the stool again I stand over her putting pressure in the seat as I push and pull on her sides without her moving away. I even laid across the saddle from both sides, but kept my feet on the stool. Once she proved to be fine with that we went for a final walk, BUT I did not realize the saddle was just a little over to the off side. After half a lap to the left it slid down her side and right to her belly. That sent her into a bucking frenzy for a good minute or two before I got her settled down. Once I finally got the saddle back up she was calm again, but I didn't tighten the strap and after another lap it slid over again. This time she just snorted as she side passed about 4 steps and quickly stopped to let me set it right again. See how smart she is? That quick she learned I will fix it and she will not get eaten or hurt. Have I said how much I'm loving this horse?! Finally got 2 good laps in both directions with no issues so felt that was a great time to end on a good note. Got the saddle off without her trying to get away from it. So we walked out of the pen and over too the main gate where I tied her while I went into the barn to retrieve her a couple of cookies. Turned her loose to return to her herd and watched her calmly walk off into the pasture.
> 
> 
> This was a good day!!!
> 
> I take full ownership of misspelling and poor writing as well as this smile I'm wearing as I typed this out.


 Way to go Roadyy and Reba. Great workout.


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> *Twalker*, Take lots and lots of pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Well my ride this morning was a bust! Ugh. Got all loaded and headed up the hill. Got saddled, got mounted. It was a little windy and chilly, but it was supposed to die down and be awesome. And it was.
> 
> We got headed out on the trail and Dutch was taking the occasional misstep. I let it go because it was in a short rocky area. Figured when we got down into the ravine the ground would be better. It was, but about a mile out suddenly he was on 3 legs! OMG! I'd checked him twice already and checked again, but he just couldn't do it. The same foot that he lost the shoe on a few weeks ago. Maybe he got a stone bruise? Maybe an absess ? I don't know but I felt awful about ruining my friends ride. I just couldn't make him go any further so I walked back.
> 
> I'll let him rest a couple more weeks. When the weather is nice I'm going to have my new vet come out and clean sheaths and check teeth. I'll ask her if I should try a new farrier just for a new perspective.
> 
> We're going to try it again next week and I'll just take Lacey.


Blue - So sorry about your trail ride. Hope Dutch will be ok.
I will try to get as many pics as I can tomorrow. I pray it doesn't rain on us. The kids are so looking forward to this show and party.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy,:clap::clap::bowwdown::thumbsup:

I'm so happy for you! I can only imagine how pleased you are. Well, actually, I do know and its an amazing feeling


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> So, I want you all to meet my new "little" (cough, cough) boy, who is currently nameless. He was called "Buttermilk" up until 1200 or so today, before he loaded up without any fuss, into my trailer.
> 
> Since I do not like Buttermilk, and think it is a wussy name for a Stud Muffin, he will be renamed at some point.
> 
> Did I say Stud Muffin? Oh yes, I did in fact bring home a no-kiddin' uncut colt.
> 
> Provided he loads into the trailer again tomorrow, he will travel up to Mr. Vet's to have his little man parts removed. I am really not prepared or willing to keep a stud, especially one with no clear parentage.
> 
> So, what is my little Stud Muffin? Who knows??
> 
> What I do know is he is somewhere around 2 yrs old, about 14.1h at the withers, and 14.3h at the croup. He also has giant over-grown feet. I am really hoping he doesn't grow to 17h or so, but I am afraid he is not going to stop at 15h, which is my preferred height.
> 
> Here is a picture of a good friend of mine with my little Stud Muffin. If you zoom in y'all might get a clue about this horse...


Love, Love Love:loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: that is wonderful! They are getting you ready fast and putting you right to work. Sounds like some full time hours right away. They must have been thrilled when you applied! 

You do not even look like a size 12. Maybe an 8. Pictures can be deceptive I guess! 

*Twalker*: looking forward to seeing pictures, have a wonderful time. Those kids will love it. 

Roadyy: great R&R saga installment. Been too few of those lately! Reba sounds ready to ride. Or maybe go for a few walks down the lane. Really love hearing the training of Reba. She is doing really well and bonding with you. That is important. 

Seems to me that horses love getting attention from their special person. 

I hope to have a few of those type of stories too. Instead of R&R it will be AA & A. Triple AAA. :biggrin:


----------



## Twalker

Kind of caught up now. Wow! So much going on.

AA - Love your little Stud (not anymore) Muffin. I love his kind face.

Here's a new picture of Lady. I just love this girl.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Kind of caught up now. Wow! So much going on.
> 
> AA - Love your little Stud (not anymore) Muffin. I love his kind face.
> 
> Here's a new picture of Lady. I just love this girl.


Lady is such a beauty!! Just perfect :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

This phone has a very wimpy alarm clock. Tried it out this morning and I couldn't even hear it! Will be late to work (for the first time ever) if I depend on this thing. 

Need a loud, annoying noise...


----------



## Roadyy

Assuming you have the volume turned all the way up. Have you tried all the different tones to see if one of the other sounds come through louder? If they aren't then download Zedge from the play store and pick an annoying sound out the files to use. They are usually good and loud.

TW, Lady is a beaut!!! Real head turner that is.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Assuming you have the volume turned all the way up. Have you tried all the different tones to see if one of the other sounds come through louder? If they aren't then download Zedge from the play store and pick an annoying sound out the files to use. They are usually good and loud.
> 
> TW, Lady is a beaut!!! Real head turner that is.


Volume was all the way up. Tried all the ring tones and thought I had a good annoying one, but it was wimpy and quiet. 

What is zedge, music or something. Dang I really miss my other phone. I think technology has just changed much in the 4 years since I got my old phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> Volume was all the way up. Tried all the ring tones and thought I had a good annoying one, but it was wimpy and quiet.
> 
> What is zedge, music or something. Dang I really miss my other phone. I think technology has just changed much in the 4 years since I got my old phone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


update, downloaded that app and got the same ringtone I had, four strings. Lets hope it wakes me up tomorrow! going to set it for 5 minutes before my old phone. which is working FINE now btw. Of course it can no longer receive any calls. 

So annoying I spent so much money on a phone, and now mine is working fine.


----------



## Roadyy

Zedge has been around for over 4 years. Its an app that has ringtones, games and screens for the phone. They have pretty much any sound you can think of recorded somewhere and can be accessed.

Did you go into the main tuner on the phone to adjust volume or just turn up from side button?


----------



## AnitaAnne

tack of the day has great sale on Weatherbeta winter blankets today, get them before they are gone!! 

They also have some cool Dublin boots on sale I have been wanting for a long time, but my pockets are EMPTY.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Zedge has been around for over 4 years. Its an app that has ringtones, games and screens for the phone. They have pretty much any sound you can think of recorded somewhere and can be accessed.
> 
> Did you go into the main tuner on the phone to adjust volume or just turn up from side button?


I turned up the volume on the alarm sound, and the side bar. phone is loud for conversations, but sounds not so much. Missing my HTC with Dolby sound. sigh.


----------



## Roadyy

Poor thang


----------



## AnitaAnne

remembered I have Amazon Prime, so listening to FREE streaming music. I will get current quick :smileynotebook:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Poor thang


Just for you :tongue::bowwdown:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Loving cleaning to Billy Joel


----------



## Happy Place

*Frustrated and concerned*

Today when I went out to feed, Buster didn't get all excited for his after dinner cookies like normal. In fact, he just moseyed over and barely opened his mouth to get a piece of carrot. He also has a cough. After he walked away, he laid to roll, which he often does. I walked out back to check on the hay situation. Buster laid again, but didn't roll, just laid there. I saw him poop before he laid down, it looked healthy. He just didn't have energy. I called to him and he stood up, so I know he's still on his feet! I texted the farmer about what I saw and all I got in response was "I'm in Indiana". He didn't ask about symptoms or anything! I would have had about a million questions.

I noticed that Buster had more burrs in his mane and forelock. He didn't have any all summer and I never spotted any burr bushes around. I did look at the hay. It looked awful. There were sticks coming out of it and off to the side was a length of wire fencing! Did that get rolled up in the round bale? Could that be why Nike and Buster had scratches on them? IDK. I pulled the fencing out of the pasture. Thankfully there was a new round bale out and they left the old one alone. I wonder if Buster ate some bad hay, or weeds in the hay. He has been looking a like he lost some weight. The other 2 are fine, but they are not the hay hogs that Buster is.

So, I have no vet number or instructions on what to do if.... His wife works full time and goes to school at night so she won't be home until after dark and is not at all a horse person. I might go back out there before it gets dark.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: that does not sound like Buster. Do you think it could be colic or worms? Is there rabies in the area? 

I guess there is no way to put him up separate from the others?


----------



## Maryland Rider

One Fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish!

Enough nonsense.

Good Evening All:
It is now raining, actually pouring with lightning.
May wash riding out of the weekend for me.
It will be a large mud hole and really cold Sunday morning, 30's was claimed.
I have been following with not too much to say.

Big weekend ride coming up soon.
Hope weather holds up I'll make it a 4 day trip.
Use some more vacation days to extend.

Work has been a real bear but getting better.
Large change in our management team.
I am the go to guy for most everything, it sucks.
I am trying to force others to eliminate the TRex syndrome.
It has not worked, yet. I said forcing mind you.

Good Evening All:
Time to pour some Corn and R&R for the evening.

Ellen: I am proud of you with your new horse.
Just had to say that.

NM: I miss your riding commentary, please join us more often.

Stan: I am worried about, give us all an update please.

Roadyy: I think you will always be able to hold your own!

Eole: Pics are always amazing.

TJ: Moving in the right direction for now!

Will return tomorrow, night all!


----------



## tjtalon

Lots to catch up on, & too whupped to properly respond as I'd like to. But will say the errant thoughts that just crossed my whupped mind:

MR, I love your "nonsense". And your job sounds amazing...& difficult. You be one of my go-to people for...no nonsense.

HP, it sure sounds like you care more about those horses than Farmer does. JMO.

I really like Zedge. Let me get interesting ring tones for certain contacts, & can re-do my own "regular" ring at will, depending on my mood at the time. Janice, of course, is a horse whinnying.

Back in a few...have gotten comp post-eating shy...


----------



## tjtalon

Ist training day was as rather expected; a bit overwhelmed (augmented by lack of sleep...geez, a huge building, hope to lost feel lost really soon). Lots of info/details, plus where to meld & handle new personalities etc.

Texted J early that I couldn't come see the vet at work today, & will be working Mondays 'till unk time. She said congrats/good luck/see ya when I see ya.

Supv said he'd work on Mondays off for me, but no promises. It'll be what it is. It's all in a flux right now, as expected. It'll all work out.

Have Sunday off for real (need to do laundry/etc that day), otherwise a string of 3p-11p at mostly the location I was today & a training day @ 2nd location on Sat the 17th (both are Comcast).

Eole I think asked about if I always have to do that cross town traffic evility; no, the 2 locations are: the 1st, about 20 min away w/out heavy traffic, almost 45 min away with. 2nd location is about 10-15 min from 1st, w/adjustments for traffic. The only next time I need to go cross town to main ofc is when I get scheduled for required CPR certification, whenever that happens.

Here I am, surrounded my ComCast, & can't figure out my danged remote. It's been a year. I can get on my DVD just fine, but not the tv. I've turned everything off to start over, many times; have sometimes gotten tv, but at present can't get back there. Would like it just for background noise. Sigh. Challenged...no one to ask & can't do $$ for service call to to explain what I'm doing wrong.

The (basic) tv thing is bundled w/Internet, so am paying almost $90 a month for my internet, which I absolutely need. Would just like to be able to switch back & forth between tv & dvd, like a regular person, lol.

Just a whine there. Bigger issue is the weird noise in my car.

One thing at a time. Priorities.


----------



## corgi

HP- i agreem Buster does not sound like himself. How frustrating for you. it could be anything. He could be having some gas colic and just feeling yucky. They will still poo with that type.
We are supposed to have botulism vaccines for our horses if they are fed round bales. Not sure if that is just a regional thing or not.
Did you go back out there?

Tj- i had Comcast up until last year. Can you text me a picture of your remote? Maybe I can help. If so, send me a message and I will give you my #.

Rick- great progress with Reba, despite the saddle mishap!

Hi MR, Eole, Celeste, Blue, Koolio, VR, TW, Ellen, everyone else!

Tomorrow is the barn fun show. Isabella and Blue are ready! Yes, Hubby is entering Blue in the novice division, he trotted a barrel pattern for the first time without a temper tanturm tonight!
Isabella is sound. Yay! Farrier visit was wonderful last night. When it came time to lift her leg we put her opposite side against the stall door and she lifted it right up? Plus, I was riding her bareback when the farrier pulled up. We cantered to his truck and he said "She looks really good"". He almost had her in the ground 4 months ago.

Tomorrow is the 2 yr anniversary of my Dad's death. Those who were here when that happened may remember the support you gave me as he was on the operating table and they were trying to save him from bleeding to death. Thank you again for that support. It meant a lot back then and still means a lot when I think of that night 2 years later.

I will take lots of pics tomorrow. Isabella will have lime green and turqoiuse tail extensions!!


----------



## Happy Place

Sounds like you are off and running TJ. It's always exhausting and a little nerve racking when you start a new job. Hope you get some horse time soon.

YAY Muffin! He def looks more Belgian cross than Haffie to me. What a cutie!

Corgi have blast at the show and take lots of pics!

Rick- Wow your girl is a smartie! Glad you had such a good day with her.

I finally got to drive my new truck again! DH noticed a tire was wearing funny so he had his mechanic buddy check it out. New wheel bearings, ball joints and brakes. Also a new exhaust.It had a loud aftermarket muffler. Now it is quiet. Before it sounded like a high school boys dream truck LOL. He got a hood for $80! Woot Woot. Right color, perfect fit. We just have to add the pin stripes to match the rest of the truck. We are going to get new tires and it should be good to go for quite a while. I love that truck!

Here are a few pics of my buddy Nike, taken today.
View attachment 705954


View attachment 705962


View attachment 705970


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: It sounds like you do get a schedule, more or less. Maybe won't be as many call ins as it sounded at first. 

It is rather nerve racking at first though, any new job is. But the newness makes it interesting too! 

Onward & upwards!!

*Happy*: Nike looks great!! He looks like a different horse now! No ribs showing :loveshower:

Remember to take lots of pictures on your trail ride! 

*Corgi*: Can't wait to see the pictures from your show this weekend! Trying to imagine what Isabella will look like...

*MR*: Management changes always seem to shake up the apple cart, sometimes a good thing, sometimes it's not. Hang in there! I always tilt my head and ask; What does the policy say? That usually sends them scurrying away to hunt up the policy. 

Hope you get your 4 day trail ride in. Take lots of pictures!!

*Nicker*: where are you?? At Congress?? Tell all 

*Phantom* has been missing for a bit too. Off on a trail somewhere I would guess. Wonder if it is with Phin? Don't think he is quite ready yet. 

*VickieRose*: how is Jay doing? Did your DD find a horse yet? 

G'night everyone, very tired


----------



## Happy Place

Thank you AA I think he still looks thin. Im used to quarter horses who never showed ribs, even when with a heavy show jumping schedule. The fact that I can see Nike's ribs all the time makes me think he is very thin still. Once we get done paying all the truck related bills and get back to normal I will start talking to DH about moving him.

DH took off in my truck. When he gets back, we will go out together to check on Buster.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I think I would call his looks now "lean" as opposed to "thin". That in itself is a huge improvement especially considering the obstacles you've had. He looks good. And, he looks a little perkier too.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It is a beautiful LONG weekend here. . Thanksgiving in Canada is much earlier than in the U.S. due to an earlier harvest.

Anita- I hope Atlas is a keeper. He looks like a lovely boy. Then again, I am partial to the big guys as they are often just big teddy bears.

Eole - beautiful pictures!

TWalker - Lady is lovely!

Roadyy - I always a joy your R and R stories. 

TJ - glad the new job seems to be working out. Hopefully you will get into a rhythm soon. Any chance you can go out to Janice's on the weekends if that is when you have time off?

Happy - Nike is looking much better! Sorry to hear about Buster. I hope it's nothing serious and he was just having an off day...

I'm just back from the vet this morning getting Sam's cortisol levels and teeth checked. Teeth are good, blood work takes a few days. I also did a fecal test to confirm if and what I need to worm for. We determined he doesn't need to be wormed! I've been doing fecal tests to inform our worming protocol for over a year now and highly recommend it. Normally we worm between 2-4 times a year and we clean our pastures to reduce parasite load. Since we've been testing and worming according to the tests, we worm way less and our parasite load has dropped to nearly nothing. The $18 test today, just saved me $60 in wormer that previously I would have given as routine and I am not contributing to parasite resistance. Old man Sam is doing very well and in great shape going into winter. The vet seemed impressed with how we manage his care.

DD received her visa for Germany this week and Himmy is settling into her new home, so everything is in place for her to go. Riding lessons with the new coach are going very well. Finally, we have someone who is blunt, honest and helps us target and improve our flaws rather than follow the same old routine every lesson. 

I hope everyone has a fantastic day! Happy Thanksgiving to those living in the Great White North!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Happy Sat., Y'all. Spent yesterday a.m. in the ER. Major booboo. Fell going out to tuck the critters in. Fell on index finger of left hand. Dislocated it where finger joins to hand. Glad it wasn't a break. I think everything is fine. The hospital's ER here in Moulton did a really good job putting joint back in place. Won't go into detail about the process, because I have been reduced to the 'hunt & peck' typing level. Very slow process:icon_rolleyes: Got apptmt with Ortho Doc Wed next week. 

MR I will be hoping the weather coops for the big ride. Darn rain got cha countin the fish in the aquarium. Hope you can get enough ridin in those 4 days to get you thru the winter. After seein the fuzzy caterpillar other day, I am bracin for the winter. Thanx for the support re my horse search. Means a great deal. Just so glad I didn't give up. Hope R&R and corn session went well:thumbsup:

TJ Seems like ur supr maybe agreeable since he is workin with ya re HM. Hope everuthing with work is positive. Hang in there, we are all rooting for you.

Ladona Hope you & DH have fun at the barn show. Also,so glad the Diva is doin so well during farrier visit. I kno that ya a relieved mom. Love them babies don't we?

HP Nicke looks great. He's a really good lookin hoss. I kno u r livin for the day Nicke is with you so can shower him with TLC. You will really bond with him then. Glad the repairs on the truck are coming together. I know that is a good feelin. Hope Buster is ok.

Rick I am so glad Reba is doin so well. If I didn't know better, I would say you 2 are really forming a strong bond. She seems like she looks to you as a leader. After finding Peaches, I can relate to you really enjoying workin with Reba. It is amazing how the right horse can can make a person feel so positive. Enjoy.

Blue I hate your ride went south:sad: Just hope Dutch will be ok.

Twalker Hope the weather cooperates and yall have a great time. Really lookin forward to details and pics. Lady is beautiful. Glad she is in your life.

Natalie Thanx for the gorgeous pics. Beautiful close up of that beautiful Alize. 

AA Hope you get ur phone adjusted. The techno is great when it works well. Flip side of coin, it can be equaly annoyin.

Kooio Glad ole man Sam is doin so well. Also, so glad DD got her visa. Yeah, aint it great when everything falls in place:thumbsup:

Hope I didn't miss anyone. If so, please 4give. Hope everyone has a great weekend.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## corgi

Koolio and all the other Candians: Happy Thanksgiving!

Ellen- i am so sprry about your trip to the ER. Glad it wasn't any more serious. I bet it is hurting now!

We had so much fun at the show today. Between hubby and I, we won 5 Blue ribbons, 6 red, and a yellow and white. And we had competition this time!

I am sooooooooo proud of Isabella. She ran her huge heart out! Her spindly little legs were moving so fast but could only reach so far but she gave it her all and I was so proud of her. We won 2nd place in 3 speed events.
Blue and hubby entered the novice classes and Blue only threw a couple little fits. 

Of course, now I am worried that I ran her to too hard but thr BO promised to give her some bute tonight and when I turned her out, she stood at the water trough and drank and drank and then walked all the way to the back of the field with her buddies so she didn't seem to be in too much pain but I know she is going to be hurting tomorrow...she will have to. Then again, with her arthritis, she may be be feeling really loose after all the movement. Oh, I don't know why I just cant enjoy the wonderful day we had and not worry. It's not like I ran her until she was out of breath. She was hardly breathing hard and when she did, she recovered within a minute, i was actually really pleased with her heart rate and breathing.

So now...pics. :loveshower:

Barrel racing run. Placed 2nd put of 5!


----------



## corgi

Look at this spectatcular pic of hubby and Blue during the obstacle event.


----------



## corgi

During bareback competition where we had a dollar bill under our thigh and the last one that still had their bill won. We won 2nd. I will never do this on Isabella again. I always ride with a nice cushy bareback pad. Her bony spine has done a number on my butt!! Seriously, sitting is an issue right now!


----------



## corgi

Her tail extensions!


----------



## corgi

I love this mare!


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, You've got to be more careful! I'm glad it's just a dislocation though. That should heal up pretty quick, but hurts like the dickens.

*Koolio*, Nice to hear from you. I've often wondered about regular testing as opposed to constant deworming. Interesting. Happy Thanksgiving!

*Corgi*, I'm so happy for you! What fun and you've got to be ready to burst with Isabella! Congratulations!


Stan? Hmmmmm…


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona

Love the pics:loveshower: Especially the one of you and your girl standing side by side. So glad you and DH had such good time. Love that happy look on your face running barrels:thumbsup:

My hand is very sore today, but nothing like when it was out of socket:eek_color::eek_color::eek_color: That and when the doc put it back into socket. I went down there by myself and he couldn't give me anything for the pain when he put it back in other than what he called a block. Wow, now I see when I watched those old westerns when I was a kid why the cowboys would scream & pass out when someone reset a broken arm or leg. Was sure glad when it went back into the socket. That's when 30 seconds seems to last a lifetime.

S & A are coming over tomorrow and I am going to get A to help me put Peaches boots on. Let her just get use to having them on. Glad I didn't break anything. Got to be able to ride.

Have a goodnite.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *Ellen*, You've got to be more careful! I'm glad it's just a dislocation though. That should heal up pretty quick, but hurts like the dickens.


Blue I'm clumbsy. Can't walk & chew gum without falling down:rofl: Yeah, I'm glad it wasn't a break too. I am wantin to ride:cowboy: 

Good p.m.:wave:


----------



## corgi

Quick update: BO just texted me and said Isabella is walking just fine. No sign of pain but they gave her bute just in case she gets stiff in her stall tonight.

Big sigh of relief!


----------



## corgi

Sorry for all the posts... Hubby is watching football and is hogging the remote and I have found a comfortable position on the couch for my butt!

One of the events was mounted shooting...with water pistols on paperplates!!

You cantered down the pole line, shooting your water pistol at paper plates and you had to hit each one.

I was tied for first place so me and the lady I tied with had a "shoot out". We had to run down and shoot one plate and then run back. I thought I would post this video because we ended up winning the shoot out plus, you hear me scream when I think Isabella is going to hit and slide through the mud puddle at the gate. LOL

This is such a fun show to participate in. Everyone is just relaxed and having fun.

You can see how stiff my girl is, but you can also see her do a beautifully sound trot there at the end,:loveshower:

Our BO is the one working the gate,


----------



## corgi

One more and then I am done, I promise.

I thought you may like to see hubby and Blue do barrels in the walk/trot class. First attempt ever with Blue because he usually spooks at barrels..which is one reason why his owner sold him. Blue and Hubby did great!

He did throw a little crowhop when Hubby wouldnt let him canter out of the last barrel but you can see that hubby did not let it faze him.

It was just a really great day!


----------



## phantomhorse13

whew, got a lot to catch up on! I am sure I will forget things, so fogive me if I missed something.

I know someone had issue with a phone dying and then being resurrected after a new phone purchase. I think my current phone is on its last legs. I had planned to get a new one this week, so wonder if it knows that somehow?!

*tj*: glad that training went well after all that. also hope that having a schedule means less random calls. maybe J can work out another horse day for you in the future.

*MR*: hope you are getting some saddle time.

*HP*: Nike is looking so much better!! great job. hope things with Buster normalize asap.

*Koolio*: glad Sam is doing so well. hope the bw comes back all good as well. how exciting for your DD.. I am sure you will miss her but what an opportunity.

*ellen*: OUCH!! bet that hurt like mad and probably won't feel so good for the next few days either. glad its not broken but yikes. hope you have a lovely ride tomorrow.

*corgi*: so pleased to hear that your show went so well for everyone. i loved seeing the pics and the vids.. made me want to try it too!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom* has been missing for a bit too. Off on a trail somewhere I would guess. Wonder if it is with Phin? Don't think he is quite ready yet.


Wow, outed! Nice to know my babbling is missed. :loveshower:

Indeed, DH and I were away at a ride.. the AERC National Championships, no less. Unfortunately, we weren't riding any of our guys as neither has recovered enough to tackle such a course (the NCs were at the Old Dominion.. which I can now say is the hardest ride in the US). But we went down to help friends and I got a catch-ride for the open LD on Friday.

I spent the day crewing for the woman who let me ride that lovely grey 5 year old last month. She and her horse both had a fantastic day, which was great to see. I also helped anybody else who happened to be in while that lady wasn't, so got to see lots of friends. Most did really well, a few had their day end too soon. I def wished DH and I were riding, but just wasn't in the cards this year.

On Friday, I rode a 3/4 TB, 1/4 Welsh gelding named Duroc. He is owned by the same people who own Fluffy. I had been told his horse had a really rough start (had a couple pasture injuries that had him on layup for a year at a time) and had recently been giving the trainer problems. Apparently he decided life as a pasture puff was better than the life of an event horse and had been acting out accordingly. His owners decided to bring him home and get him out on trail and see if he would like that better.

I was told - in all seriousness - that they had NO expectations of him for the ride. If we finished, great. If we didn't, not an issue. I just needed to be alive at the end of the day. :eek_color: I had taken him on a brief pre-ride the day before and he had been a little light in front when spooked by a huge flock of vultures, but he hadn't been nearly as bad as that speech would have made me think. I tried to put it out of my mind ..

Before the ride, it was all about keeping everyone calm. Duroc is on the right, with a friend who was crewing. In the foreground is Lani, one of his owners, with the horse she rode in the 50 the day before (Brimstone) and the horse her partner was riding in the LD that day, Teabiscuit (they were going to race, so we did not plan to be with them!).











Because Brim was going to be staying in camp and Teabiscuit was going to go racing away, I was a bit concerned we would have a nutty start. I spoke with a couple friends who were riding experienced horses and they agreed to babysit me during the warm up and the start. The plan was to wander around camp while most of the pack left, then just walk out of camp and mosey down the road like it was nothing..

Sounded good in theory. In reality it was a touch more exciting, as Duroc had a couple sticky moments were he got light in the front (that sounds so much less scary than "rearing" does), but I was always able to get him going again. When the main group left, we did our best to leave camp quietly, but he needed to move his feet.. so trot we did. [I heard later from several people that his antics had not gone unnoticed.. I guess being told things like I have a "great seat" and am "calm in a sticky situation" are compliments, but I sure rather would have just been unnoticed!]

Once out on trail, I wound up leaving my babysitting friends fairly quickly, as their horses were happy to walk in places that Duroc mentally just couldn't (like on the hill where the attack of the vultures had happened). At that point I just wanted to keep him focused on forward and not sticking or going up. Overall he did pretty well, though we did have a brief incident on a downhill where he thought about sitting down and spinning around.. but by mile 5 he had stopped thinking about turning around and instead went into go mode.

I wasn't able to get many pictures as I was just too busy riding. I eventually found a place where he couldn't see any horses in front of him and he sort of settled down.. though a lot more forward than I would have preferred. Got lucky in that it started raining about an hour after we started, so helped to keep him cool (the last thing I was going to try was a sponge from the saddle!!).





























The sun came back out just before we got into the hold. Which was good because I am a massive weenie and hate being wet, but it was bad because the temp started rising. Luckily a bit of a breeze came up too, so it wasn't quite as grossly humid.











Surprisingly, Teabiscuit was still in the hold when we arrived. That actually worked to our advantage as Duroc then had a friend with him for the vetting. He is also a major chow hound, so he was easily distracted by the bowl of food when the buddy left a bit later to continue their race. I was glad that Duroc pulsed down fairly well, as we had definitely been going much faster than I had wanted, but it was what was needed to keep him from doing other, worse, things!

Leaving the hold Duroc was a whole different animal. He was quiet and almost relaxed! We went out on our own, which was a relief for me. The sun was out and staying there, which made the fact someone sat on my sunglasses in the hold and broke them a very sad thing. :icon_rolleyes:










The remainder of the ride should have been a wonderful thing.. except there was a snafu with the trail markings. We had been told at the ride meeting that we would leave the hold and go over a bit of the trail we had done that morning, but then turn left at the pipeline and return to camp. The only left I found was clearly marked with a "WRONG" sign.. so I kept going. Got to the big climb to the ridge and started getting that sinking feeling.. was almost sure we weren't supposed to do that climb again..











And indeed.. got to the top where it tied into the pipeline and there were no markings.. and to turn left meant you were basically jumping off a cliff at that point. We turned around (by then there were 4 of us lost) and went back down while calling people to try to figure out where the heck we were supposed to go. Eventually figured out the turn were that "wrong" sign had been WAS the right way, but someone had forgotten to cover that sign (it was intended to keep the 50s and the 100s from going that direction). Later looked at my garmin and realized that stupid sign added on _3 miles_ and _1000 feet of climb_ to our ride!! Not to mention 45 minutes.   

Finally got back on track and headed to camp. Was pleased that Duroc was calm enough to not only drink on trail, but to be able to drink with a friend!



























Got back into camp and Duroc was so pleased to find Brim and Biscuit waiting for him. He enjoyed a lovely mash as we all madly cooled him. He pulsed down within about 5 minutes, which I was thrilled about. Far from just managing to survive the experience, I was really pleased with how well things ended.

I was less thrilled to realize that the trail snafu had cost us a top 10 finish! Not that his owners cared, but I was ****ed on principle. The people who made it back to camp had all done the trail before, so knew to go that way despite the markings. Why nobody bothered to go out and fix it I will never know.


----------



## corgi

Great pics and video Dawn!

Definitely not fair you were mislead in the trail! Grrrrrrr...but congrats on finishing.

I like the phrase " light in the front". Isabella only got light in the front once in all the time i have had her. She was mad i was making her go in a direction she didnt want to go and popped up...about an inch! LOL. I laughed so hard. She didnt appreciate my humor!


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, Ouch! Time to teach peaches to neck rein so you can one hand it!

LaDonna- What a great day! I would love to ride in a fun show like that. You looked like you were so happy and having so much fun. Isabella did look a bit stiff, but sorta old lady stiff! My old dog Sassy moved just like that but she loved to move! I bet your old girl will be just fine.

PH 13- Good ride! He kinda gave the camera the crazy eye in one pic! Looked like a nice day to be out.

Buster was back to his old self today. Must have just been an off day. DH and I fed treats and worked on pulling the rest of his burrs out. Thank you all for commenting on Nike. Sometimes it's hard to see progress when I see him every day. He definitely has more spunk now. His canter looks nice and flowing and his trot looks smooth! Hope I get a chance to get on him one of these days!:cowboy:

Tomorrow is my ride with my coworker. Should be fun. My coach said they have a nice little farm to ride around. Pics to follow.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Woohoo! Good job! Im sorry you didn't place in the top 10 like you should have. That is vexing. But wonderful riding! 

*Corgi*, no worries about all the post. I'm impressed! and really miss those kinds of shows. Nice!


----------



## VickiRose

So much catching up to do...!

AA, DS's wrist is 90% better. But I should mention his name isn't Jay, not sure where that came from  , his name is actually Ewan. DD is Bronwyn.

Corgi, love the pics of the fun day. Isabella looks great for her age.

Phantom, sounds like the ride went much better than expected. Sounds like Duroc is a bit of a stress head! Lots of long rides are probably a good thing for him.

HP, Nike looks good. How was Buster when you checked on him?

Ellen, ouch!

Tj, sounds like the job should work out ok, good news

Yesterday was DD (Bronwyn)s 12th birthday. So I took her to the place where we had been doing lessons earlier in the year, and we went on a two hour guided trail ride. Lots of fun. The horses were very keen and eager though, and the two other customers on the ride had never ridden before. Meant they put me on a more advanced horse, Winchester, a gorgeous buckskin QH gelding. I've ridden him in the arena for lessons before, but not out on the trail. We had a few moments where he wasn't happy with our position as fourth horse in the line, but spent a lot of the ride with a long loose rein. A couple of nice short trots to catch up to the others, but mostly walking. I really enjoyed riding him. One of the guides was riding a new horse, just to get him used to the trail and he was jigjogging and side stepping most of the way, which was a bit annoying. Bronwyn enjoyed herself though and that's the most important thing.


----------



## tjtalon

Just got caught up..loved watching Ladona's & Dawn's vids & enjoying the pics. Ladona, that one of your DH & Blue on the tire is a another to-be-framed! As is Dawn on Duroc...sorry Dawn that the "detour" cost you a placing.

(Oh, Ladona, yes I'd appreciate any advice on the stupid tv/remote situation. I'll get some pics tomorrow of the 2 remotes am dealing with, & will FB pm you my phone #; pics will be better by phone probably...)

2nd post follows...


----------



## tjtalon

Day 2 of training, did my best. Woke up this morning at 4a, couldn't be helped, I think it's genetic. Couldn't get back to sleep, so by 9p I was a zombie, but...did my best.

Lots & lots of walking patrols in the bldg (which is huge & convoluted & many different doors/areas to be checked) plus huge parking lot & huge parking garage. I think I'll need a big bag of bread crumbs to find my way around this bldg...although the view from the roof certainly is pretty! I'm sure that instituting walking in my life is a very good thing (after 8 yrs of sitting in a patrol car), but right now I'm appreciating ibuprofen.

At the desk there's 4 computer screens; one shows card reader info on a timeline for people going in & out, one is for the live camera feeds for specific areas inside & out, one is the designated report(s) comp (plus email etc, one is just for visitor entry/vendor/employee entry, (attached to a camera); visitors,for employees who forgot their cards & vendors who need one. One is kind of an extra, since for some reason it doesn't have a hard drive, but supv apparently is in process of giving that one info needed for...whatever.

The reports one is in Excel, of which i know nothing, so did a lot of watching my trainer do stuff on it.

Plus plus plus...have a training to-do list. Plus plus plus....

Am glad I'm off tomorrow. On this shift obviously can't get up early to get laundry done, so will just have to work around whoever is in the laundry room. Gonna bake chicken & do home to-do's.

Next week will be very full, w/more training. Will have new/more training at he 2nd location this coming Saturday; I hear that it's smaller.

As, for Horse Time, I'm going w/the flow & trusting the process. I can't fight anymore the things that I can't control, so putting it all in much better hands than mine....besides, maybe a couple of months right now of building up my legs is providential, lol! Will see what pans out, first things first. The only thing I have anxiety about is $$, but what's worry going to do? Nothing. Going to put my energy into doing my best & am being paid SOMETHING right now, even if just a minimal for training. One thing at a time.

Thanks for listening to that!!


----------



## Celeste

I haven't caught up on everything yet. I was not online at all yesterday because of my work schedule. My new job was actually fun for the first time yesterday. 

I plan to ride with a friend later this morning. 

I guess most of you remember about my little bird. Well he is starting to talk up a storm. All morning he has been saying "It's a sweet bird" over and over. As soon as I walk into the room with him to try to catch it on camera, he goes silent. Hopefully I'll get a recording soon.

I'll catch up with everybody later.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Well our beautiful Thanksgiving long weekend turned into something else. Rain and heavy wind warnings today and cold tomorrow. Luckily we got a nice ride in yesterday with Sam, Sally and Koolio.

Koolio was a little jerk though. Every time we got behind the other horses, he wanted to sprint ahead. Every time we went to trot, he fought to canter. When we got home, we had to do some remedial trot work by himself to get him listening and refocused. He spent the first fifteen minutes calling out for the others. Maybe the wind bothered him as he's usually such a good boy. I need to work him more often by himself as he's getting overly herd bound. Sam was awesome and enjoyed his outing and DD had a decent ride on Sally. It was Sally's first time out of the pasture since spring. We missed Himmy as she is such a good horse to hack with.

Corgi - it looks like you had a wonderful time at the show. I love the pictures and videos! Glad to hear Isabella is not sore or stiff.

Phantom - it looks like you had quite a ride on the WelshX. How tall is he? It is interesting how different a horse is when there's a little bit of pony in there. 

Celeste - it is so neat that the little bird is becoming a talker. I wouldn't have expected that with a wild bird as I always thought only certain species were talkers. Glad to hear the new job is going well.

TJ - it sounds like you are very busy and learning a lot in your new job. It is good that you are taking it one day at a time. Grab any opportunities you can for horse time when you can.

Vicki - good to see you back around! It sounds like a great trail ride.

Happy - I hope you have a good ride with your coworker. How is Buster doing?

I saw this big fella when I was picking up the mail at the mailbox earlier this week.










And one quick oic of miss Lucy snuggling with DH. She's gotten so big!










Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Celeste

The bird is actually not a native wild bird. It is a European Starling. They are apparently an invasive species. Because it is not a wild species, it is legal to keep it. 

I can hear him chattering away right now. As soon as I walk into the room to take a video, he stops. His cage is in the bathroom so that we can lock the cats away from him. One of them used to sneak in there and sit on his cage and watch him, but the bird kept pecking his nose. I just heard him say "it talks" and "shower". I think that I am going to put my camera on a tripod and leave it in there for a bit so he can get used to it. Maybe then I can catch him in the act.

Back to horses. My friend Donna came over and we rode down the dirt road. The bow hunting part of deer season is in, but nobody drove through at all. Overall, the girls were sweet. Her horse, Baby Doll, is always sweet. Both of them spooked once at a covey of quail that flew up, but they only went one stride before we had them settled. 

The Psycho Princess was a little bit overly excited on the last mile or so of the ride, but she was not too bad.

I had a great time riding. Now that the weather is nice, I hope that we will get out more.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio said:


> Phantom - it looks like you had quite a ride on the WelshX. How tall is he?


I'd say he was about 15.2. No telling where the pony genes went!

Loved the pic of the moose!! I was so disappointed not to see one when we were up in Maine. I guess you are used to seeing them.


*tj*: sounds like the new job is going to be a lot for your head, but we all know you can do it. you will get adjusted to the new schedule in time.

*Celeste*: i had no idea starlings could talk. he sounds like quite a character! hope you get him on video for us at some point. Glad you had a good ride.



I also got more saddle time today! DH was kind enough to escort me over to meet Gina and Christine. The colors are really starting to come out and the weather was just perfect.





































When it came time to part, Phin wasn't so sure about George going a different direction but he kept his head. I figured when we got with the other horses he would settle, but he wasn't very impressed with Gisele or Gracelyn, as he would shout for George (or someone, anyone) every so often .. couldn't help but laugh at him! He behaved really well though and got to see several miles of new-to-him trail.






































Can we get a few more weeks of this weather please?!


----------



## corgi

Koolio, I have always wanted to see a moose! I hope on one of our travels, hubby and I can encounter one. Do they ever get aggressive?

Celeste, I can't wait for you to get some video!

PH- the weather WAS beautiful today wasn't it?

I gave Isabella the day off. She was walking great today! I took a chair and a magazine out into her field just to sit and watch her graze. It didn't quite work out as planned. The horses had other ideas! 
I know and trust all the horses in this field because theybare the most gentle on the farm. I would never attempt this in Blue's field. He is in what we call the "Wild Boy Field". LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hello all! I"m still alive....wasn't so sure mid week. I got such a bad sinus cold, I ended up taking Friday off. I never take days off. I needed SLEEP! And that I did, a good 12 hours! Which was good, as we left for QH Congress that afternoon. 

I pushed through, got a good nights sleep Friday, and felt so much better Saturday. Amazing what being away from stress and being surrounded by horses can do to a person. HOrses certainly do heal. :apple:

I still have a cough, but got home and got a nice ride in. :cowboy: All seems good with Jay. Vet comes tomorrow for shots.

Here's some shots from Congress. The best freestyle reining competition we've seen! :gallop: 

MR.....I found the horsey bum chairs!!!! :rofl: 

Will try to catch up! HOpe you are all well.

Talk soon!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, beautiful pics! I'm just a little envious of your colors and weather right now. Even up in our mountains we don't have any color like that and we're still in the 90's. Ugh.

Have to work early and then grocery shop. Eeyyoooo.


----------



## Roadyy

First thing is posting up about Friday and Saturday night with the haunted trail. It was a blast scaring the people as they came by Crystal Lake. Enjoyed meeting the other people and the parts they were playing. Then took my DD and friend's DD with me Saturday night. They weren't too sure about it at first, but quickly got into their zombie roles after the first couple of groups. I'll try to get one of the others to take pics of me and my area this Friday night to share with ya'll.

Saturday morning I met up with the wife of the new couple I met a few weeks back while riding with DD and girl from ACTHA. My truck being down I had to ride Rowdy 2 miles up the road to the trail head as she followed with her truck and Brenderup trailer(with tack room on either side). For sale for $4000obo Most of that was trotting then rested while she tacked up. Then we headed out on the trail for 6 miles back around to the trailer. We did a lot of transitions from trot to canter as we worked our way back. Another rest as she untacked then I headed out ahead of her before she caught up to me on the road. There are a couple of S curves between the pasture and the trail head with people who tend to fly down that road. That is why I had her follow me. most of the ride home was trotting as well so Rowdy got more wet pad. He did give me one good bucking during the second start of trotting, but quickly realized it was not a smart decision. I put him into a big workout in the deep sand next to the trail. Got back to the pasture and gave him a good hose down then soaked his legs with blue Listerine. 

Donna said Little Man was throwing a hissy fit about being left behind and he let me know his dissatisfaction when I got back. He would strut by me and snort, but would not come to me. I guess he forgave me by the time feeding time came around since he was all in my pocket again. lol


Here is a pic of the lady I rode with and of Little Man and how dark he has gotten over the last month. He does look so good when he is dark.. Trusty has also darker with his roan showing through good again.


----------



## AnitaAnne

On my phone and apparently lost my whole post. Will try again when I get on my computer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Another quick pop in with very little time this morning. Vet was out to look at D's horse with the tumor on her coochie. Also took a look at Doc and her old man Rio. Said no blood work was needed as she has seen it often with older horses who lived full lives. It is not cushings in her very best opinion. Their body signs show their digestive systems are damaged from the years and are not breaking down the food to put into the body. We are doing the best plan by putting them on a grass pasture, but need to get them on a high quality senior feed with beet pulp. 
I did some research on the senior feeds available locally and the Seminole Senior mix has the same quality and ingredients as Triple crown. I told Donna I will pick up a couple of bags this evening to bring out. She has Rio on an FRM seniorglo with the rest of her horses, but she agreed to let me switch him to the soaked hay cubes I give mine and then add the Seminole senior to the soaked cubes. We will feed this twice a day for the next two months to see if we can see any change in them. We want 90%of their intake to be foliage so between the Alfalfa/oat and Alfalfa/timothy cubes and the grass pasture that will be accomplished.

I'm actually feeling good about this.


----------



## Twalker

I everyone. Haven't started catching up yet. Just wanted to put out a couple pics from our barn costume party that was held after the show. What a busy show. I was trimming whiskers, french braiding tails. Helping with all the other show stuff. It was a blast. I was one tired puppy.


----------



## Twalker

Here are a couple more.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I am using the finger I dislocated to type with. Still swollen and sore, but I can see progress from yesterday. Went out to fed before chiming in this a.m.. 

Oh, *Celeste*, how neat about the little bird. What a nice addition to the family and talking. How fun is that. So glad you are starting to enjoy the addtnl job. So hope your ride went great. Life is good:thumbsup:

*Koolio* Awh miss Lucy is a sweetie. What a cuddle bug! She has grown into a beautiful dog. She sure seems to love yall. Sorry Koolio was misbehaving during the ride. Must be feeling good. I guess the cooler temps make em feel friskie. Luv the pic of the moose. What a great sighting!

*PH13* I think you and Phin make a good team. Sounds like he is really level headed. The fall colors are beautiful. Thanx for sharin. Didn't ride yesterday. My hand was sore and not very functional. Really swollen. A went to the Owl Creek trail head and rode 4 hours. S and I went to eat and visit. We went to the Chinese rest. and ate too much. I justified my feedin misbehavior due to the need of comfort food due to my injury. LOL

*Ladona* Glad miss Isabella came thru without any problems and glad you and DH had a fun time. Luv the vid of you trying to enjoy your mag. Looks like those babies were in an inquisitive mood. Luv it:rofl:

*Nickers* Glad you enjoyed reining congress. Really like the chairs. Glad u r feeling better. Had a bout with sinus myself. That time of year.

*HP* Glad Buster is ok. Hope your ride was great. Ouch is right. Teach me to be more careful next time:thumbsup:

*Vicki* So glad you and DD had a good ride. I can't think of a better birthday gift than riding with my mom. I know DD really loved being with you. That was a gift within itself. 

*TJ* Sounds like the job is going well. Lots to learn. Sending positive energy to you Hope the HM works out. Hope Tim is doing good. Give him a hug for me.

*Rick* Sounds like you are a good boogie man keeping everyone on their toes at the haunted trail. Hate those busy roads. Be careful!

Had to go back to hunt & peck typing. Taking forever to complete post. Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> Hello all! I"m still alive....wasn't so sure mid week. I got such a bad sinus cold, I ended up taking Friday off. I never take days off. I needed SLEEP! And that I did, a good 12 hours! Which was good, as we left for QH Congress that afternoon.
> 
> I pushed through, got a good nights sleep Friday, and felt so much better Saturday. Amazing what being away from stress and being surrounded by horses can do to a person. HOrses certainly do heal. :apple:
> 
> I still have a cough, but got home and got a nice ride in. :cowboy: All seems good with Jay. Vet comes tomorrow for shots.
> 
> Here's some shots from Congress. The best freestyle reining competition we've seen! :gallop:
> 
> MR.....I found the horsey bum chairs!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Will try to catch up! HOpe you are all well.
> 
> Talk soon!


I'm hoping to go either this Saturday or Sunday. Its been a long time.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey *Twalker*. Thanx for sharing the pics. Looks like a fun event. How neat:thumbsup:


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Happy Sat., Y'all. Spent yesterday a.m. in the ER. Major booboo. Fell going out to tuck the critters in. Fell on index finger of left hand. Dislocated it where finger joins to hand. Glad it wasn't a break. I think everything is fine. The hospital's ER here in Moulton did a really good job putting joint back in place. Won't go into detail about the process, because I have been reduced to the 'hunt & peck' typing level. Very slow process:icon_rolleyes: Got apptmt with Ortho Doc Wed next week.
> 
> MR I will be hoping the weather coops for the big ride. Darn rain got cha countin the fish in the aquarium. Hope you can get enough ridin in those 4 days to get you thru the winter. After seein the fuzzy caterpillar other day, I am bracin for the winter. Thanx for the support re my horse search. Means a great deal. Just so glad I didn't give up. Hope R&R and corn session went well:thumbsup:
> 
> TJ Seems like ur supr maybe agreeable since he is workin with ya re HM. Hope everuthing with work is positive. Hang in there, we are all rooting for you.
> 
> Ladona Hope you & DH have fun at the barn show. Also,so glad the Diva is doin so well during farrier visit. I kno that ya a relieved mom. Love them babies don't we?
> 
> HP Nicke looks great. He's a really good lookin hoss. I kno u r livin for the day Nicke is with you so can shower him with TLC. You will really bond with him then. Glad the repairs on the truck are coming together. I know that is a good feelin. Hope Buster is ok.
> 
> Rick I am so glad Reba is doin so well. If I didn't know better, I would say you 2 are really forming a strong bond. She seems like she looks to you as a leader. After finding Peaches, I can relate to you really enjoying workin with Reba. It is amazing how the right horse can can make a person feel so positive. Enjoy.
> 
> Blue I hate your ride went south:sad: Just hope Dutch will be ok.
> 
> Twalker Hope the weather cooperates and yall have a great time. Really lookin forward to details and pics. Lady is beautiful. Glad she is in your life.
> 
> Natalie Thanx for the gorgeous pics. Beautiful close up of that beautiful Alize.
> 
> AA Hope you get ur phone adjusted. The techno is great when it works well. Flip side of coin, it can be equaly annoyin.
> 
> Kooio Glad ole man Sam is doin so well. Also, so glad DD got her visa. Yeah, aint it great when everything falls in place:thumbsup:
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone. If so, please 4give. Hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> :wave:


Ouch! Sorry about your finger. Hope you can still ride. The show was great. I was running around like a chicken with her head cut off. I trimmed whiskers, french braided tails. None of the kid fell off and all did pretty good. The costume contest was fun. I posted pics of that.


----------



## Roadyy

Another quick pop in to post a pic of the Buckle Amber received in the mail from ACTHA. Apparently she still had enough points to stay ranked 10th in Florida even after not competing the last 5 months of the season. National ranking fell to 21st.












Hopefully I will have time to catch up soon.


----------



## Happy Place

Quick pop in. I posted last night from my phone but lost the post! I had a terrific ride with my friend. We rode for over an hour just on her local roads. It was beautiful weather and the mare a rode was a gem! She was 15 hands 
and a beautiful buckskin. About 1/2 way back my foot started going numb, a bit later I was numb up to my knee! I was in an old saddle and the stirrups were not turned well. I rode back without stirrups and was fine by the time I got done. My ankle and knee are still a little sore! We were so busy talking that I didn't get many pics. I only took 1 after we finished. I'll post that later. Hoping my next lesson is Wednesday.


----------



## Blue

Hello to all!

Roadyy, Wow! Amber should be very please with herself and her horse. Congrats to Amber!

TWalker, What fun! Thanks for sharing.

I'll have to catch up more later


----------



## ellen hays

I am so proud of my girl. Took her boot out to put on her foot. Was nervous, but she let me put it on and put her foot down and it was on. Took to it so well. What a good girl. Tomorrow I will put her other boot on and we will get her accustomed to her boots. I love this horse. Was hesitant to work with her with my hand like it was, but she is so gentle. I am blessed! Will sleep well tonight and good dreams for sure. Tomorrow is a day of promise. My horse. The Lord has blessed me greatly. I can not leave that out.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

What beautiful weather we had today! Had the day off since it was Columbus day.

Vet came to give shots and fecal testing as well as give Jay looky loo. She felt he was OK to give it a go. Yea!

So....took him for another ride, longer today, and it really was fantastic to be back in the saddle.  

Although it was pretty windy, he rode like a champ, and he was nice and forward (for him. LOL) The sky was crystal blue, the wind was warm on my short sleeved arms. The smell of fall is in the air. Just a really nice day.:cowboy:

Ate a little lunch then ran to the next town to buy some bags of feed. 

Been told the bear I saw a while ago is still lingering around. :eek_color: The area I saw it Jay always snorts. I wonder if it lives near there.

That's about it on my end. Still have to read and catch up. Hoping everyone had a wonderful day!

Here are some fall pictures. Not as beautiful as Eole's....Happy Belated Birthday btw. :wink:

Corgi, congrats on the fun show! 

Ellen, I missed how you smashed your finger. Yikes! That hurts!

HOw about the picture of Jay turning around. LOL He's tired of me taking fall foliage pictures. Hahahaha

Have a great night all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's a picture that should give you a good laugh! 

Where's KITTY? :rofl::biglaugh:

I walked into this area tonight, and there sits the cat a pretty as you please. I had to snap a picture. It was too funny not too! LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Twalker*: that costume class looks like tons of fun. what a blast for the kids.

*Rick*: sounds like an exciting ride: hopefully Rowdy will think twice about the bucking in future. congrats to amber for that fantastic buckle!!

*HP*: looking forward to your ride picture. excellent to get some saddle time.

*ellen*: good girl Peaches to not fuss about the boot. i am sure when she realizes they make her feet feel better while riding, she will look forward to them.

*NM*: glad you had a good ride. it was a glorious day! lovely pics.


I also got some saddle time, after going with DH to move some work equipment and torturing both dogs with the dreaded bath. It was simply too nice outside to not go riding!

Grabbed Phin to try a solo ride. For the first time he was totally chill in the crossties while being tacked up. Hopped on and headed out, figuring I would start around the farm and then if he was being good head to the short loop behind the local township building (basically the next property over from the farms). Phin was forward but responsive - I think he was enjoying the ride as much as I was.




















I was so pleased with now relaxed Phin was. Did the small loop and was back on the farm planning to do another loop of the perimeter before going home (trying to teach him that there is no point in rushing home, as home does not mean done!). We had a lovely canter on a long stretch of path and he quietly came back down to a walk with just seat cues (a first). Was just turning down a small hill when suddenly he flung his head up and jumped into a run. I got him slowed down in only a jump, when he suddenly did it again, this time jumping sideways in the process. That is when I realized I heard barking. :eek_color:

Seems a couple of dogs had been hanging out in the bushes and decided to jump out and chase Phin. I got him turned around somehow and facing the dogs, which backed them both off. I started hollering bloody murder at the dogs to go home. One (a border collie) did as soon as I started yelling, but the other (a puggle) needed a bit more convincing. After a moment of hesitation, I was able to get Phin to move forward at the dog, who promptly retreated. Phin wasn't too sure to start with, but did what I asked him.

Got out my phone to call DH, as I didn't have the number of the dogs' owner (which was probably a good thing, as I would have given him a large piece of my mind). Never had the dogs wander so far that I know of.. but these same dogs came out into the street while I was riding George past their house last week. George didn't care, but they also hadn't jumped out of bushes at him! The owner had no control over the puggle then either, simply chasing it out of the street back in the direction of the house. :icon_rolleyes:











We eventually chased the dog around those trees, with my doing my best to get Phin to actually step on it. At that point it decided to head for home. Poor Phin was a mental mess afterwards, spooking at butterflies or weeds waving in the wind.. couldn't much blame him. Wound up going around the farm a couple more times until he settled down. Ended the ride walking past the spot of the "attack" on a loose rein.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, I'm soooo happy for you! Yes, your Lord has blessed you, but please don't forget that it's YOU'RE efforts and good heart that have been blessed.

*Nicker*, Yay, for more riding! Nice "look around" picture. My cat looks exactly like that!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

NM: Glad to know your backside was resting in one of those fancy chairs again.
First time you ever posted those chairs I thought they were really neat.
They would make great barstools if I had a bar.

I was looking for our old thread today to repost the pics.
Seems as though it is now gone.
I have noticed in the past it has re-appeared though.

To all of you riding I am jealous of the ride time.
I have not rode in 2 weeks and will not be able to this coming weekend.
Daughter has Homecoming event on Saturday.
Two big rides at our organization, we were requested to lead several rides.
Won't be a happening though.
All goes well the following two weekends I'll be very busy riding.
I can't complain since these next 2 weekends put me @ 18 weekend trips.

Several years ago at our large November ride I spotted a 16 point buck.
So old he was grey on his flanks, would be a great trophy deer.
He snorted at us so we ran at him, realizing our size vs. his he took off.
One year the women sent me early by three days for the weekend with no horses.
I was forced to ride friends horses while we ran the deer.
Not pretty with ice over the boulders in the river.
Not my favorite temperatures involved either.

Drain clogged leaving basement utility sink, been slow lately.
Just mixed up some NaOH and dumped it down.
I only hope I don't need to pull the cleanout and run the snake through.
I am also the plumber here.

For me riding will still be a festival of bees.
It takes a few frosts to break'em down.
With the way it's going in a few weeks that could happen.

I trimmed the underwater jungle this past weekend.
If not seen prior you would not know it.
It has been an interesting additional hobby, great in the winter.
Less riding time = aquarium overload.
I am a indoor hermit in the winter, outdoors only if required.


Enough babbling on my part.
Off to sleep shortly, maybe a Little Corn first.
Night All:


----------



## Eole

*NM*: that horse-chair picture is one of the first posts I read when I joined this 40+ group a couple years ago.  Cute barn cat!

*Corgi*, the competition looked like so much fun: glad Isabella is still feeling good after and your DH is doing great with Blue, was nice to watch.

*Twalke*r, nice job with the costumes and grooming.
*Celeste*, you have a modest camera-shy bird. Many blackbirds can talk (grackles, magpies, crows) but I had no clue a starling could learn.

*Rick*: I always enjoy when you share Reba's stories and training. Congratulations to Amber on that great buckle.

*PH*: a horse-eating pug? :rofl: Funny picture, but I share your frustration with clueless dog owners :evil:. 

*Ellen*, what boot did you get? Gloves? All my horses got use to them in a few minutes; they quickly realize they can walk in comfort.

*HP*, I'm very happy you had a great ride with your friend. I love buckskins.

*Koolio*, that's a big moose! There are tracks and droppings on my trails, but I don't see them very often. Lucy is BEAUTIFUL! :loveshower:How is she, personality-wise? Sorry Koolio made your ride difficult. They are energetic with the cool weather.

Had a busy crazy week end in ER but was off today for Thanksgiving. And I am thankful for so many things. SIL joined me for a ride this morning in gorgeous and warm weather. She rode Alizé and I rode Buttercup. It was BC's first trail ride with another horse and they got along fine. BC is a leader, but she behaved ok when Alizé took the lead. SIL used to be a horse-crazy kid and I think this morming's ride made her happy like a kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## Happy Place

It's spirit week at our school. Today was twins day. I'm in the main office so we decided to all dress alike. Camo tops and blue jeans! Tomorrow is Travel shirt day so I am wearing a Chicago shirt. We also decided on a team Halloween costume. We are dressing as crayons. Everyone is a different color and we have a box to hold in front of us for pictures. I'll definitely post that one LOL. I am having fun at this school. So glad to be there.

More riding on Wednesday. Woohooooo


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Wow! so sorry about the dogs, but you didn't freak and so Phin didn't freak. I would still call the owner and give him a good piece…..

*Maryland*, what a year huh? Seems you were just mired in snow and now its cooling again. Glad you're taking part in daughters homecoming event, but sorry the riding is slim


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

TWalker - I love the costume pictures! So much fun!

Phantom - glad you had a nice ride on Phin. Great pics!

Nicker - it sounds like you had a great weekend and much needed magic horse time. I am so glad for you!

Roadyy - nice buckle! You must be so proud! Glad you got trusty squared away.

Ellen - I am glad Peaches was so good about the boot.

Eole - good to see you get some riding time in too.

MR - my nephew got an amazing buck with his bow last year. It nearly set a world record, but after drying and measuring after some shrinkage, it ended up being second in the world. Needless to say, we are pretty proud of him and he's been featured on the cover of Big Game Illustrated. Not bad for a 20 year old kid from Saskatchewan.

Stan - where are you? I hope all is well...

It was a quiet long weekend here. We are so far away from extended family, we spend all of our of weekends and holidays with just us. I miss the big dinners and family get together and feel a little blue on weekends like this. The weather yesterday was pretty crummy too, so a bit of a downer day all around. 
Today wasn't much better weather wise so DD and I hauled in to ride at the stable where I board Koolio in the winter. It was great to get a ride in with good footing and protection from the wind and rain. Koolio was much better today and the saddle time did wonders to improve my mood.

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Checking in & trying to catch up; so much going on! Would love to comment on each, but just...whupped right right now.

Will say: Nicker, that pic of Jay needs enlarged & framed, what a LOOK!

And, Dawn...that puggle was lucky he didn't get turned into a puggle puddle...'tho it's the owner's head that needs the thumping, for sure.

And Ellen, that's just lovely, happy that you two have found each other.

There's more to reply to, but running out of steam... talking starlings, clogged sinks & fish tanks, Halloween costumes, pretty buckskins, large moose, brave bucks & record setting racks, & good rides....oh my...

Me, I'm just trying to learn the job at a fast pace (was told tonight that I did well, but AM being dumped into the wildfire before learning the ropes, due to the short staffing issue..but that's Security; "been there, done that", but new thing altogether, too. Also working sick, w/trying to adjust to the 3p-11p thing. Awful stomach cramps by mid-evening & so hungry when I get home (like tonight, even 'tho ate "lunch"). Just can't eat at midnight, or I'll be up sick all night. Hope I adjust soon...will figure the eating thing out (hopefully my innards will). Anyone have a gentle food suggestion for "midnite snack' that won't kill me?!

Timothy has gotten very used to my being home all of the time, so I get these shocked "WHAT are you doing??" looks when I've gotten all dressed (he knows a uniform when he sees it) & ready to go. But he's doing okay. The fluffy bathrobe on the bed when I leave seems to comfort him, as he goes to it when I leave & that's where I find him when I come home.

Also hoping to be able to sleep until 10a (at least 9a) instead of waking up automatically very early (& be able to sleep thru the lady upstairs who tromps HARD back & forth between 7a-9a (I say to myself...it's not children, it's not arguing, it's not loud rap music, it's not...nuclear war, whatever, lol...)

So far this week I have Wednesday & Friday "off" but pending" maybe not", so can make no plans for a day w/the horses. It'll come. It's all up from here, IMO.

Finally winding down, stomach settling down (still hungry, maybe piece of toast...). I'd like to dream about a horse....!


----------



## Stan

Still alive folks just very tied up at this time. Bugs was sold but it seems he has learnt a new trick he is rearing and standing very tall. No malace and has not done it with a rider on. Howevr it has caused some concern so he may be coming home. I can live with thatg but I doubt id SWMBO can who at this time is in Australia having a break. Harly has stopped throwing me off so all is well on two wheels

Cheers all:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Still alive folks just very tied up at this time. Bugs was sold but it seems he has learnt a new trick he is rearing and standing very tall. No malace and has not done it with a rider on. Howevr it has caused some concern so he may be coming home. I can live with thatg but I doubt id SWMBO can who at this time is in Australia having a break. Harly has stopped throwing me off so all is well on two wheels
> 
> Cheers all:cowboy:


Stan I am sorry to hear all that....I suspect ol' Bugs would rather be home with you! :wink: Glad you popped in so we know you are alive and kickin'. 

Terry, how about a bowl of cereal? The milk may ease your jitters and stomach????!!!! And it's light on the tummy.

Back to work............:sad: I shouldn't complain, I shouldn't.....but these four days off have been wonderful. I am getting too old for all this stress they throw at us at work. :sad::sad: I wish I could learn to 'not work so hard'....but somewhere down the line I have learned to do it 'right' and that means a LOT of energy. But I can't continue at this pace. Hoping it is just the start of the year and the multitude of 'new' things. Looked back at some of my FB memories and it seems I say the same thing every year at this time.....so hoping things will even out. 

Onward and upward.....right? It's already Tuesday!

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, maybe a slice of toast and a small container of yogurt?

*Stan*, thanks for checking in. Maybe Bugs is having strawberry withdrawals? No matter, obviously he's not happy where he is.


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> Stan I am sorry to hear all that....I suspect ol' Bugs would rather be home with you! :wink: Glad you popped in so we know you are alive and kickin'.
> 
> Terry, how about a bowl of cereal? The milk may ease your jitters and stomach????!!!! And it's light on the tummy.
> 
> Back to work............:sad: I shouldn't complain, I shouldn't.....but these four days off have been wonderful. I am getting too old for all this stress they throw at us at work. :sad::sad: I wish I could learn to 'not work so hard'....but somewhere down the line I have learned to do it 'right' and that means a LOT of energy. But I can't continue at this pace. Hoping it is just the start of the year and the multitude of 'new' things. Looked back at some of my FB memories and it seems I say the same thing every year at this time.....so hoping things will even out.
> 
> Onward and upward.....right? It's already Tuesday!
> 
> Have a good day all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Hope things get better stress wise for you. I feel your pain. I am A type personality and getting older. I just can't keep up with myself either.:loveshower:


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Twalker*: that costume class looks like tons of fun. what a blast for the kids.
> 
> *Rick*: sounds like an exciting ride: hopefully Rowdy will think twice about the bucking in future. congrats to amber for that fantastic buckle!!
> 
> *HP*: looking forward to your ride picture. excellent to get some saddle time.
> 
> *ellen*: good girl Peaches to not fuss about the boot. i am sure when she realizes they make her feet feel better while riding, she will look forward to them.
> 
> *NM*: glad you had a good ride. it was a glorious day! lovely pics.
> 
> 
> I also got some saddle time, after going with DH to move some work equipment and torturing both dogs with the dreaded bath. It was simply too nice outside to not go riding!
> 
> Grabbed Phin to try a solo ride. For the first time he was totally chill in the crossties while being tacked up. Hopped on and headed out, figuring I would start around the farm and then if he was being good head to the short loop behind the local township building (basically the next property over from the farms). Phin was forward but responsive - I think he was enjoying the ride as much as I was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so pleased with now relaxed Phin was. Did the small loop and was back on the farm planning to do another loop of the perimeter before going home (trying to teach him that there is no point in rushing home, as home does not mean done!). We had a lovely canter on a long stretch of path and he quietly came back down to a walk with just seat cues (a first). Was just turning down a small hill when suddenly he flung his head up and jumped into a run. I got him slowed down in only a jump, when he suddenly did it again, this time jumping sideways in the process. That is when I realized I heard barking. :eek_color:
> 
> Seems a couple of dogs had been hanging out in the bushes and decided to jump out and chase Phin. I got him turned around somehow and facing the dogs, which backed them both off. I started hollering bloody murder at the dogs to go home. One (a border collie) did as soon as I started yelling, but the other (a puggle) needed a bit more convincing. After a moment of hesitation, I was able to get Phin to move forward at the dog, who promptly retreated. Phin wasn't too sure to start with, but did what I asked him.
> 
> Got out my phone to call DH, as I didn't have the number of the dogs' owner (which was probably a good thing, as I would have given him a large piece of my mind). Never had the dogs wander so far that I know of.. but these same dogs came out into the street while I was riding George past their house last week. George didn't care, but they also hadn't jumped out of bushes at him! The owner had no control over the puggle then either, simply chasing it out of the street back in the direction of the house. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We eventually chased the dog around those trees, with my doing my best to get Phin to actually step on it. At that point it decided to head for home. Poor Phin was a mental mess afterwards, spooking at butterflies or weeds waving in the wind.. couldn't much blame him. Wound up going around the farm a couple more times until he settled down. Ended the ride walking past the spot of the "attack" on a loose rein.


Sorry your ride with sour. Wish people could keep their dogs where they belong. You and your Phin could have gotten hurt.


----------



## Celeste

Ambush by pet dog is what ruined a recent ride for me. I was so glad to see him in a pen when we rode by Sunday. They put him up because they are afraid deer hunters will shoot him. I think he lives a charmed life; he can stay in trouble and keep on keeping on.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, guys! Cereal sounds like a good idea, toast id well last night. Was thinking of packing a yogurt today for my lunch-dinner at work. I didn't mean to sound like i'm complaining about the new job, I'm not, just want to feel better & up to it!

Relieved to hear from you Stan. Does sound like Bugs may want to come home. many good thoughts to you, sounds like things have been a bit rough...

Nicker, hope things settle into a good groove at work & that you don't always have to burn the candle at both ends.

Trying to wake up now, actually slept until 830a & barely heard Ms Trompy Feets upstairs, so, that's progress. Hope to have a good day (got lost on a floor of the bldg last night, the place is a huge maze!)

Missing people & things again...need more coffee...

Later, all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*MR*: hope you get some saddle time soon. hope the homecoming event for your DD goes smoothly.

*Eole*: how nice to get your SIL out for a ride!

*HP*: looking forward to the pictures of all the costumes. sounds like you work with a great group.

*tj*: hope you get adjusted to your new job soon. do you go right to bed when you get home after your shift? i like the suggestions already given about food choices. nothing is worse than an unhappy belly. 

*Stan*: so glad to hear from you!! glad the harley is behaving itself. hope things with Bugs work themselves out..

*NM*: hope the stress is just a start of the year thing and stuff settles down soon. how is Ride Strong going?


Today it rained, so no riding for me. Phin was probably happy to be left alone for a day. :wink: Got some errands run, then went to the phone store and finally upgraded my not-so-smart phone for the newest toy. Then went home and spent hours trying to get it set up in such a way as to not make me crazy (omg amazing how much noise one small device can make on the default settings!!).

A friend who was at the ride last week posted some of her photos today. Couldn't resist sharing. First one was doing my "job" (I was crewing for a friend), then second was the face-making contest a couple of us got into while waiting for riders to get into the hold.



















:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Maryland Rider

PH13: I hope you won the face making contest. :rofl:

Plumber (me) had to run the snake through the drain.
Just finished, now 10:45pm, going on for hours.
More sodium hydroxide treatment before the snake.
Have plenty of flow now but not quite right yet.
Will revisit tomorrow evening.

I am tired, little time for Corn this evening.

Were I sit and type in the evening is within 6' of my aquarium.
I am missing two guppies! Occasionally I will see a skeleton out of no where.
I must be a bad fish caretaker, tough to keep track of them all.
It is such a jungle it is tough to track them all.

In truth the water quality is supreme.
The babies that make it are the strongest and the prettiest.
I cannot save them all but I try.

Night All:

Must look for those two guppies!


----------



## tjtalon

Dawn, that's one good face...kinda scary, really!!

MR, your tank sounds awesome. Fish are always getting "lost" for some reason or other...for me anyway, water conditions or not. I have such a puny little tank now (had started out years ago w/basic beginner stuff, graduated to 2 30 gal tanks w/Oscars & a 15 gal tank for goldfish to feed them...but those days are behind & don't much miss them, lol). I've given up on Bettas btw; presumably they can live in jelly jar just fine, but I've had 2 die in the past 2 years for unk reasons in a totally fine small tank w/great conditions & a very few neon pals. But...

I've found no skeletons of the few neons who have disappeared over those 2 years. I have an ancient (going on 9 years old) Blochi catfish who seems to love extra protein when it becomes available. This Cat has thrived thru 3 tank-size & colony fish changes & is happy as a lark. I now have one tough survivor neon & 3 little guppies in my weensy 5 gal, plus the large-in-charge (well, barely 2") Cat.

I have no talent for live plants.

That's my Fish Tale...

Have tomorrow off (to catch up on needed to-do stuff) then 3 days of training at location where I am now & a new one, then Sunday off, then 3 more days of the same. Then Thursday off, then who knows (read roller coaster, lol; switching back & forth between swings & days too. That cereal & yogurt plan will come in mighty handy...)

I decided after work/training tonight to try & find the 2nd location, for a dry run. Uh, got lost. Not so hot w/driving in the dark anyway, couldn't locate the location & managed to get lost w/getting out of the area on the edge of Huge Denver Tech Area. Found a street name finally I recognized, followed it to the 1st location & GOT HOME.

Geez. 2nd time in 2 days I've been lost in unfamiliar territory, lol! But, I always get "found" somehow (I think that my Guardian Angel has one huge sense of humor; "Here! Try THIS! Hah hah hah!! Wasn't that funny and aren't you safe?!!".

Have truly late night-early morning rambled, so will stop now.

Onward & upward!!


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> *tj*: hope you get adjusted to your new job soon. do you go right to bed when you get home after your shift?


On a day shift, no, on this swing thing I can't wind down for about 2 hrs, then have to crash.


----------



## tjtalon

Just a note; am perusing some other threads in winding down & because I don't have to be concerned about getting to work/training tomorrow and notice:

Ms Trompy Toes above me is up, tromping around. Mr Tourrette's Syndrome (I think his condition might be the case because of the sounds he makes) is on his balcony patio left of me & up, doing his occasional bark-noise. 

It's usually silent as can be at nearly 2 am. Ms Tromp is even doing something that involves thumping objects upon the floor.

Hmmm. New Moon Syndrome, lol?!


----------



## Stan

Phantomhorse I was quickly scanning through the photos and well, what can I say. Ill never turn the light off at night again sleep will be hard won from now on. 
But it brings to mind SWMBO. I thought she was in Australia but earlier tonight the facebook turned up a photo, she is in Bali. Never mind I'm doing a ride around NZ in February and with luck next winter NZ time. I may get to head over to the States. I've heard all about route 66. Have no idea where it starts and where it ends but have been told its the ride to do.

Time to get back to work.

Cheers all :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> I may get to head over to the States. I've heard all about route 66. Have no idea where it starts and where it ends but have been told its the ride to do.


It's still there, as far as I now (yes, a legendary route). I can't recall the name of the book (has something "Vegas" in the title & involves Route 66), but hope you haven't read it & won't go all "Jack Kerouac"; Vegas is a nasty point of destination! Best to roll on by...(imo:wink

Jokes aside, good to hear from you. A road trip on a bike across a famous US strip, not a bad idea....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Phantomhorse I was quickly scanning through the photos and well, what can I say. Ill never turn the light off at night again sleep will be hard won from now on.
> But it brings to mind SWMBO. I thought she was in Australia but earlier tonight the facebook turned up a photo, she is in Bali. Never mind I'm doing a ride around NZ in February and with luck next winter NZ time. I may get to head over to the States. I've heard all about route 66. Have no idea where it starts and where it ends but have been told its the ride to do.
> 
> Time to get back to work.
> 
> Cheers all :cowboy:


 Come on over Stan. You have many stopping points across the country! What fun that would be!


----------



## Blue

Morning!

*TJ*, it's amazing the things that go on in the middle of the night.

*Maryland*, your tank is a natural environment and stuff happens. It's beautiful really.

*Stan*, an original section of Rte 66 runs right through northern Arizona. It's truly beautiful and a huge thing with the car and bike rallies. Only a few miles from me too!

Well, I'm back on the roller coaster schedule too. Person that was on vacation/leave is back. I had a pretty nice schedule for a couple weeks, but now it will be back to flipping all over the time clock. I work to closing the store tonight then open first thing in the morning. Not too horrible as far as timing goes, but it is uncomfortable and makes it difficult to take care of the horses.

Lacey's leg continues to look incredible. I need to get another picture of it. If I have time today I'll do that. Got my truck in the shop yesterday so Pete can run down the trouble in the wiring and hopefully piece her back together again.:icon_rolleyes:. There goes another arm and leg. Plus I'd like to order a little more hay for the winter. ((sigh))


----------



## Celeste

MR, the latest news from my aquariums is not the greatest. I have a tank full of guppies at home and another at work. I decided that it was time to introduce some new genetics into the tanks because of all the inbreeding that has been going on. I bought several new male guppies. I quarantined them for 2 weeks and everything seemed fine. I (like a fool) put 3 of the males in one tank and 2 in the other. After about a week, all my existing guppies started dying off. 

I took a snipping from an almost dead guppy's tail, and put it under the microscope. This is what I found.





 
I sent the video around to some experts and found out that it was a guppy murdering trematode. I was told to treat the tanks with praziquantel. That is what I am doing so far. I will have to wait and see if any more die off.

Any future additions are going to be treated before they are introduced into the tanks.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Just got in from feeding. Everybody out there is happy. The hand is not as swollen, but the nurse was right. It will be sore for a while. Will take time to get full use back. 
*
PH13* Sorry about the dogs scaring Phin. That is so aggravating. Just glad you or Phin didn't get hurt. 

*Nickers* I fell going out to the barn. I usually hurt myself worse with my 2 feet on solid ground more than anything else I do. I dislocated my index finger joint and the impact of the fall drove the finger joint up against my second finger knuckle on my hand. Can't wait til I can grab with that hand so I can ride again. 

Beautiful pics and Jay is such a good boy. I hope Peaches will grow into a good solid horse like Jay. She is a good girl with a lot of promise. 

Kitty in tack room is guarding against rats and mice. I would love to have one take up residence in my barn. Best rodent deterrent there is.

*Blue * Thanks for the encouragement. I really am glad I didn't quit looking. I would have really missed out. Peaches was right there.

*Natalie* So glad you and SIL had a good ride. As always Alize is picture perfect. I went to give Peaches her afternoon hay yesterday p.m. and thought about your Buttercup. If Peaches wasn't such a good name for my girl, it would be tempting to name her Buttercup. Peaches is used to her name now, so I had better leave well enough alone:thumbsup:

The boots I got were gloves. They seem to fit pretty well, but I may need pads until her trim grows out a bit. I was surprised at how easy it was to get the boot I tried on Peaches. Because of that I was nervous about successfully getting it on her. She was totally calm thru the process. She is such a trooper. 

*HP* Twins day sounds like fun. Hope your Horse Wednesday goes great. 
*
MR* Hope the sink thing clears up. Peroxide, that is interesting. 

Hope you located your guppies. No telling what's going on in that underwater jungle.:eek_color: Also, hope you get a decent cold snap to solve the ground bee problem before full blown winter sets in. Happy corn growing.:clap:

*TJ * So sorry things are in such an upheaval. Hang in there. Hope your stomach has calmed down. You need to eat. Some one mentioned some yogurt. That sounds good. 'Upwards' is right around the corner. Hold on:hug:

Wow *Celeste.* Sounds like you found the culprits. Hope the treatment stops the little ******s in there tracks.

*Rick* Beautiful buckle. Tell Amber congrats. ACTHA seems really fun. Maybe, if I can avoid anymore accidents, I can consider me and Peaches participating.

*Stanley* Glad to see your post. If Bugs comes home, surely you and your DW can come to some understanding about letting him stay. Bugs is probably reacting to being displaced from his home. You and Bugs were close so the episode is probably traumatic for him. I just don't want to see him on the merry go round of unhappy owners when all he may want is to be with you. Please forgive if I am butting in with this, but River, the SSH I had was acting in a similar way. Now he is back with his owner, who is very happy with him. When they come over here to ride, I can tell River has bonded with his original owner and is content being with him. Glad the Harley is acting better.

I see progress. Was able to type using all fingers for complete post. Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Pooka

*New from Georgia*

Just joined the forum. I was wondering if anyone remembers riding in Georgia back in the last decades of the 20th? I'm finding there are fewer places to ride on private lands. I'm feeling nostalgic for Shakerag.


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome Pooka! There's a couple of Georgia folks around here that will see your post.


----------



## Blue

Welcome Pooka!


----------



## tjtalon

Got some to-dos done today, after sleeping late, including another dry run to the 2nd location...amazing how much daylight helps!

Going to go relax in a bit & keep reading library books. Got off my WWII history study for a change & got a relatively recent historical novel about Cleopatra (won a Pulitzer prize, so can't be all bad) and this, just for pure fun, am 3/4 thru it now: (couldn't help but think of Ladona!):




And another pic for you're viewing amusement, since I've mentioned leaving my bathrobe on the bed to comfort Timothy when I'm gone. Well, I'm home today & he fussed at me until it was on the bed. My new warm fuzzy is no longer mine...




No other "news", esp horse news. Maybe by end month w/this new job I'll get a gleaning of what day is possible to be out w/the horses (& hopefully get to ride) & can let J know.

Work/training tomorrow is 3p-7p, as need to be at the 2nd location by 7a Friday for training there. Gonna go make a real dinner & cuddle in w/the Haunted book.

Hope everyone has had a really good day...!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: hope the truck bill isn't too awful. interested to see how Lacey's leg has healed. working a random schedule is nice if it means they can be flexible to your needs too.. otherwise, ugh.

*Celeste*: yuck!! hope the med fixes the rest of the fish in the tank. I gave up on fish a long time ago as I apparently kill them as readily as I do plants. :icon_rolleyes:

*ellen*: glad your finger is doing better. i suspect you aren't giving it a break, so good thing you heal well! :wink:

*Pooka*: :welcome: I have never ridden in Georgia, but agree there seem to be less places overall to ride now than there used to be.

*tj*: like your choice in reading material. i always love that stuff and watch all those shows on tv. always wondered if i have seen ladona without realizing it. timmy is super cute, as always.


Today I decided to get Phin out with Mia to see if I could work on the whole dogs-jumping-out-unexpectedly thing. Put bells on Phin and bells on Mia and started the adventure hand-walking. Very glad I did, as it is windy as heck outside (big cold front coming through tonight) and he was extra up. I planned to haldwalk around the farm roads for a bit and then head for the "outdoor arena" for some under saddle work.

Phin started out being a bit silly about Mia being anywhere near him, but quickly decided there were a million other things to spook at instead (like leaves blowing or birds flying). Our walk turned into a reminder lesson on leading and personal space. :dance-smiley05: We worked our way down to the arena and did more groundwork there. Got on and just worked on walk/trot/walk/halt transitions. I rather felt like I was back on the racetrack, sitting on a barely-contained ball of energy. Took a brief jaunt into the woods, where I decided to test out new camera a bit.






and look who doesn't care about Mia any more:







After the woods jaunt, Phin thought heading for home at top speed was a great idea. Did more work on walk/halt transitions and standing still. Got off when I realized that today would be a perfect 'patience training' day.. found a nice spot to stand and then just let Phin work it out for himself that all his fussing and jigging wasn't going to gain him a thing. We only moved after he stood quietly, head down.

It took a bit for him to get that, esp the head down part! :wink: But gave me the opportunity to play with the camera a bit more.











We wandered our way home slowly, often stopping to just hang out in a stop until he settled down (or gave up!) and stood still. Not the most exciting 'ride' ever but hopefully one which made an impression.


----------



## Celeste

Pooka said:


> Just joined the forum. I was wondering if anyone remembers riding in Georgia back in the last decades of the 20th? I'm finding there are fewer places to ride on private lands. I'm feeling nostalgic for Shakerag.


What part of Georgia? There are several riders from the forum from Georgia.

Remember that this Saturday morning marks opening day of rifle (deer) season.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> *MR* Hope the sink thing clears up. Peroxide, that is interesting.


Hydrogen Peroxide would be H2O2. That which we are most familiar with.

NaOH would be Sodium Hydroxide. Such as Lye or Soda Ash/Flake etc...
It breaks down detergent, phosphates etc...

I mix a saturated solution and pour in the sink.
It doesn't make too much heat but begins to bubble and churn.
Cleans the walls of pipes from all matter.
It is the active ingredient in most all drain cleaners.
Copper based products are used to deteriorate root mass that has entered pipes.
"Drain lore for the evening."

It did not work though.
While running the snake through the drain I encountered many obstacles.
Grease, coffee grounds, organics(veggies), detergent coagulated particles.
Only upside this plumbing does not come from the toilets. 
Although it smells just as bad!

Good Evening All:

By the way, guppies have not been found.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Pooka! Celeste may be in your state.


----------



## Happy Place

Had a nice lesson tonight. Beautiful weather if a little windy. Really working on getting my position from a hunter to dressage. When I feel like I am leaning way back, then I'm just about right . My transitions are getting smother. BO anticipates a downward transitionand can almost stop from a nice canter! We are working on canter to working trot and getting it about 90% of the time. I'm suprised I did as well as I did. I've been so darn tired after work. It's 8:00 pm and I'm almost ready for bed.

Hi Stan! Glad you popped in!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Still playing with the phone, which can take slow motion videos.

So, of course, poor Mia gets pestered:






That strange gurgle is me telling her 'ok' LOL. But how fun is that!!


----------



## Pooka

*Thanks*

Thanks for the welcome, all. Celeste, I'm in the northeast section, near Gainesville. And yes, it's back to the new black soon, gotta put on the orange vests!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all!
Welcome Pooka!

Not much happening here. My car is in for a service, so I took the chance to get my hair cut and coloured (needed to cover up my failed attempt at a home highlighting kit! ). Now having a yummy coffee and cake in a cafe. 
Might have found a solution to DD (Bronwyn) horse dilemma. Friend whose daughter does pony club bought herself a Brumby X last year so she could ride too, but isn't finding time to ride. Her daughter had been riding him, but he isn't a very competitive mount and she wants to do shows, so they are looking at a new horse for her. This will leave the Brumby X (Called Rasta) without a regular rider. So they will be happy for Bronwyn to try Rasta out and if they suit she can got to their place to ride and they will bring Rasta to pony club for her. Could be the ideal solution! Will depend on them getting a new horse for their daughter, but should all develop over the next couple of months.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Ellen, wow! That sounds like it hurts! That cat is a triplet my DM got from the shelter. The shelter almost didn't give them to her b/c she said they would be barn cats. Please, they have the life! The female is always around when DM needs her for mice. She's been having little mouse babies frequent her feed can. Grab the cat....in the can she goes....wah-lah! INstant mouse trap! LOL

PH, I"m hoping the stress decreases too. Looking back at things, I believe it is always like this the first couple months, as there hasn't been a 'typical' week YET! I as wellas the kids like routine, and there isn't a solid one. Things are always changing or being thrown in. :x Very frustrating. How can I do my job propertly if I do not have time to do it? Ugh

RIDE STRONG is on hold until 'riding' season is quieted down. :wink: My vet was asking about it and volunteered herself for a speaking engagement! HOw cool is THAT! 

Speaking of her, she called me last night with the fecal results. In the spring both were negative. THis time Rainn had a 'normal' count, and Jay was at a pretty high end of the count.mg: :eek_color::dance-smiley05:YOu know I got immediately sick in my stomach with that. I take pride in my horses/dogs being clean inside and out. We will of course do a treatment and take another look in Dec./Jan. to see where we are at. So glad I started the fecal samples. Never did that with the other horses.

Here's a weird questions, but something both R and D and I wondered.....could the fact that there is lots of poo along the roadways b/c of Amish cause Jay to have an elevated count? He does like to smell the different 'samples'. I am very good about NOT letting him eat at a trail head, so the roadway is the only other place I can see where he would be exposed where she wouldn't be. They are on the same pasture of course.

Ordered my Halloween costume. My niece is getting married on Halloween, and the reception is a costume party! :vs-king: DH and I are going as a matching pair. 

TJ, our CO trip is almost here! NOt sure how we will/or if we wll be able to swing things.....Auntie J has much of our time filled with things. It's going to be a very fast and furious 3 days! :dance-smiley05:

OK, gotta get this day a rockin'.

Have a good one all! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

I have been scarce lately as well with so many irons in the fire. Helping co-workers with electrical work and still more to come this week and first of next.

Stan, glad to see you man!!! If you make a trip over here to ride let me know when and I'll take the time off and ride with you start to finish.

Still hunting the right property for me, but worked out a deal with present landlord to lower the rent on current house for DW and MIL where they can afford it once I'm out. 

Finished putting the new section of fence to make a pasture for the two old guys at the farm. Rye grass will be spread this weekend and hopefully the boys can be turned out on it in a couple of weeks.

Should have dually back on the road next week. Will be ordering the last 2 parts needed for it tomorrow. I really really miss that truck! Yes, because with all these cooler temps I could be on the camp, but also because it has heat. Even though all we have to do down here is put socks on with our flappers a little heat feels great on the really cool nights.

Blue, I hope to pop in again to see update pics of Lacy. I'm really glad the medicine is working as good as I said for you. Would have really felt bad if it didn't give you the same results I have witnessed from it. 


Buhbi


----------



## Blue

Morning all! I've been keeping up but not much time to post. Lacey's leg looks awesome. I had to close the store last night and I open this morning! ugh, but I'll be home this afternoon after a quick stop at grocery store. I think I can clean up the stain and get another good pic.

*Nicker*, If you're not letting Jay graze along the roadside I doubt that the Amish horses manure have anything to do with it. I think its just one of those things. You're on top of it though so don't worry.

*Roadyy*, I know what you mean about missing your truck. Mine's in the shop as well and it's like having a family member not home. 

*TJ*, Tim is adorable! Hope things are getting settled in.

*Phantom*, sounds like you're having lots of horse time now that you're a "home body". Good for you! I miss that.

Thinking of everybody! Have a good day.


----------



## Twalker

Glad to see you found us Pooka. This is a wonderful group of horse people.
Enjoy.

Went out to barn last night. My poor Lady has bug bites all over her rump. 

Didn't ride last night. Dumb me didn't have lunch and after work went straight to the barn. Needless to say, I overdid it. Can't do that when you are a type 2 diabetic. Could have went riding with one of the girls. Rats.

Going to the Quarter Horse Congress this Saturday. I am so looking forward to it. The BO asked if I would like to go with her and a couple other girls. Can't wait.

You all have a great day today.:loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, our CO trip is almost here! NOt sure how we will/or if we wll be able to swing things.....Auntie J has much of our time filled with things. It's going to be a very fast and furious 3 days! :dance-smiley05:


Nicker, meeting up isn't looking likely, is it, between a whirlwind 3 days for you & me not knowing when/if a day off will be. Let me know what time you might be available, maybe can at least meet you for a cup of coffee. I'll try & find out when/if I might have a day off that corresponds (what days are you going to be here? (FB PM me, so am sure to see response). But... meeting doesn't sound likely, but who knows, we'll see...


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Just got back from feeding. Everyone good. Leaves are everywhere. Very fallish setting. Peaches is gaining weight and is really looking pretty. My horse boots are waiting for their maiden voyage. My hand looks fairly normal except for the bruising. Still can't grip with that hand fully. Always use that hand to hold the mane when I mount and dismount. Can't tighten the girth with it like this. Another 2 or 3 days should make a huge difference. A and S are talking about trailering over to the Owl Creek trail head and ride from there. It is a long way over there by trail from here so we figured it would be a good way to explore that loop completely. Even though Peaches is filling out, my Tucker saddle is not sitting right on her shoulder. The trimmer took a look at it when she was here and with the thick pad it is almost ok. I just wondered if it would be ok to add another pad for now. The way Peaches is filling out now, she should be ok in a year or so. Just don't want to do any permanent muscle damage. What do yall think?
*
Nickers* I don't know about the difference in the infestations between the two horses. Does Jay ever graze while on the road side. I guess eggs could be on or near the grass there possibly from the Amish horses. I don't know if eggs can remain dormant for a while exposed like that or not. That's the only difference I see between the two horses.

*Rick* If Stanley comes to the States, you have to share him with us. We may have to set up a strategically planned route where all forum members can meet him at some point during his visit.

Welcome* Pooka
*
*
PH13* Glad Phin and Mia are synching. Pretty profile shot of Phin. Is that a S shaped hack?
*
MR* Excellent drain cleaning advice. Sorry about the guppies. Maybe the same little ****** Celeste is dealing with is plaguing your tank. Worth a look into. You sure have created a beautiful underwater garden for your fish for a microscopic pest to upset. Going down to upper 30's north of here over the next couple of days. Maybe the temps there will damper the ground bees attacks.
*
HP* Sounds like a great lesson. You must have a great instructor. Have always wanted to learn dressage. Now that I have Peaches I have found two instructors that have dressage dvds for the gaited horse. They also offer clinics. I have added their clinics to my bucket list for next year. Hope your lessons continue to be great.
*
Twalker* Please be more careful about skipping meals. Hope you feel better. I hope I don't sound like a nag. Stock some crackers and an apple when you can for those emergencies. Can't have anything happen to you now that you have found Lady, your heart horse.:apple:

*TJ* You are in my thoughts. Hoping many positives your way. Cute pic of Tim. 

Hope *everyone* has a wonderful day.

God bless

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Just got back from feeding. Everyone good. Leaves are everywhere. Very fallish setting. Peaches is gaining weight and is really looking pretty. My horse boots are waiting for their maiden voyage. My hand looks fairly normal except for the bruising. Still can't grip with that hand fully. Always use that hand to hold the mane when I mount and dismount. Can't tighten the girth with it like this. Another 2 or 3 days should make a huge difference. A and S are talking about trailering over to the Owl Creek trail head and ride from there. It is a long way over there by trail from here so we figured it would be a good way to explore that loop completely. Even though Peaches is filling out, my Tucker saddle is not sitting right on her shoulder. The trimmer took a look at it when she was here and with the thick pad it is almost ok. I just wondered if it would be ok to add another pad for now. The way Peaches is filling out now, she should be ok in a year or so. Just don't want to do any permanent muscle damage. What do yall think?
> *
> Nickers* I don't know about the difference in the infestations between the two horses. Does Jay ever graze while on the road side. I guess eggs could be on or near the grass there possibly from the Amish horses. I don't know if eggs can remain dormant for a while exposed like that or not. That's the only difference I see between the two horses.
> 
> *Rick* If Stanley comes to the States, you have to share him with us. We may have to set up a strategically planned route where all forum members can meet him at some point during his visit.
> 
> Welcome* Pooka
> *
> *
> PH13* Glad Phin and Mia are synching. Pretty profile shot of Phin. Is that a S shaped hack?
> *
> MR* Excellent drain cleaning advice. Sorry about the guppies. Maybe the same little ****** Celeste is dealing with is plaguing your tank. Worth a look into. You sure have created a beautiful underwater garden for your fish for a microscopic pest to upset. Going down to upper 30's north of here over the next couple of days. Maybe the temps there will damper the ground bees attacks.
> *
> HP* Sounds like a great lesson. You must have a great instructor. Have always wanted to learn dressage. Now that I have Peaches I have found two instructors that have dressage dvds for the gaited horse. They also offer clinics. I have added their clinics to my bucket list for next year. Hope your lessons continue to be great.
> *
> Twalker* Please be more careful about skipping meals. Hope you feel better. I hope I don't sound like a nag. Stock some crackers and an apple when you can for those emergencies. Can't have anything happen to you now that you have found Lady, your heart horse.:apple:
> 
> *TJ* You are in my thoughts. Hoping many positives your way. Cute pic of Tim.
> 
> Hope *everyone* has a wonderful day.
> 
> God bless
> 
> :wave:


Thanks Ellen for thinking about me. I know, I was dumb yesterday. I never do that. Promise I wont do it again. :loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

Fiddling around before I need to leave for work. Just for fun, took 4 pics of chicken collection, as Miss Ellen had admired the ones on my stove (have a couple more, but thought four was plenty for now!)


----------



## tjtalon

Couldn't help myself, here's the other 2 pics. That's it, no more fake chickens...


----------



## ellen hays

TJ

Couldn't wait to comment on your wonderful ceramic chicken collection. Bet cha feeding em is much cheaper than mine. Thank you so much for sharing the collection. Big ole black and white rooster on the fridge looks like it might be a Dominique. I have two hens of that breed. Just got back from gathering eggs. A grand total of 4.:icon_rolleyes: 

Have a good p.m. and hug Tim.

God bless.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi everyone and welcome Polka!!

All the videos are fabulous! 

How many will be at QH Congress Saturday? My hand is raised...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

*one more time*

I just lost a big old post from my phone. Lets see if I can do it from the laptop!

Really feels like fall today. Windy and overcast too. Tomorrow is homecoming, hope it doesn't rain on the festivities.

I shot a short video of Nike. He rolled and got a nose full of something he didn't like. Watch his upper lip! And yes, the camera puts weight on!

https://youtu.be/2gUZgyw7ukM


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> Is that a S shaped hack?


That is an s-hack. All of our horses go in them. So far Phin has responded to it well. I figure if it worked in the death-by-dogs situation, it should be fine under normal circumstances! 


*Stan*: if you make a stateside appearance, you have a place to stay here! guess we could even find a spot for *Rick* too if he is riding also. 

*Twalker*: sorry to hear you missed a chance to ride. hopefully you get another one soon. i will spare you the lecture on taking better care of your yourself. :wink:

*tj*: all the chickens are so much fun! hope work soon settles into a routine for you. also hope it doesn't interfere with meeting up with *NM*.



Decided Phin deserved a day of rest, so got George out for a ride today. The weather continues to be glorious, with highs in the low 60s, sun and a breeze. The color gets better every day. Still experimenting with the new phone and it continues to amaze me. It takes pictures every bit as nice as my real camera!

























































Wish I could figure out why things uploaded to YouTube are horribly bad quality compared to the original. But I was thinking of everyone stuck inside today:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Still hunting the right property for me, but worked out a deal with present landlord to lower the rent on current house for DW and MIL where they can afford it once I'm out.
> 
> 
> Buhbi



Did I understand you correctly? ARe you and your DW separating? How did I miss this if this is the case? Wow!

YOu know...my dad always used to say "Buh-bi".  Thanks for the nice little memory. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Twalker said:


> Going to the Quarter Horse Congress this Saturday. I am so looking forward to it. The BO asked if I would like to go with her and a couple other girls. Can't wait.
> 
> You all have a great day today.:loveshower:


Have a great time! Take lots of pictures!

ARe you going to see anything in particular?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for the ride Phantom!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Holy chickens TJ!!!! 

PH, do wear jingle bells on your horse? If so, is it to scare bear?

No I do not allow Jay to eat grass along the road. I did read on the internet that some horses are more susceptible and that sometimes pasture mates do have different counts. So I guess that may be it. She gave me the details of what I am to worm him this time, and then again in Dec./Jan.

AA, have fun at Congress! Buy some good stuff! Sit in the chairs! LOL They are part of Rod's Western Palace. It's where they steam hats! :faceshot:

The weekend looks cold and miserable....SLEET is in the forecast

Have a good night all.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> PH, do wear jingle bells on your horse? If so, is it to scare bear?


Don't worry about bears.. but I do worry about hunters!!

While I would hope someone out in bow season would have good enough eyesight to recognize us as not-a-deer.. but figure better safe than sorry. Thus wearing orange and a red helmet cover (it's not just my amazing fashion sense) and using the bells.. figure nobody would shoot Santa Claus. :rofl:


----------



## Eole

*TJ*, that is a fun chicken collection, I especially like the bookshelf corner. Tim is adorable, cat always claim the comfy spots. I do hope you and NM can meet, that would be nice.

*NM*, I think beginning of school years are always intense, but I'm sure you'll get into a routine with the kids soon. 
*PH*, I love that you share your rides, how you train and deal with your horse's behavior. Taking Mia with Phin is a great idea to desensitize him. And seing Mia running and healthy: :loveshower:

*HP*, your new school seems to be a great place to work. I hope you'll share pics of your "box of crayons".  Nike is a clown, he is really filling up.

Welcome* Pooka*! Tell us more about you and your love of horses.

*MR*, my bathroom sink has been almost blocked for weeks, waiting on DH to dismantle under. I read your post, took the peroxyde out. Then, the closest chemical to sodium hydroxide I have: sodium bicarbonate. Don't ask me why, but it worked!!! 

*Vicki*, sounds like you found a good horse for your DD. Of course, we'll want pictures!

*Ellen*, I suggest you let Peaches run around in boots in her paddock a few times before you ride with boots on. There is always a risk of boot coming off and who knows how the horse will react with a boot hanging around the fetlock. You actually could try putting it around the fetlock to make a test. Gloves should be quite hard to put on, I actually hammer mine on with a rubber hammer. Hope you don't mind my suggestions.

Day off today, rainy and cold. We lit the wood stove again to chase humidity. Did paperwork and then put a deposit on my first " real" truck: a bright red Tacoma!  I will get it in a week or two, hopefully can sell the 4runner before then. I also received a call from the Amish saddlemaker: my saddle is done and should ship tomorrow.

Good night everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ
> 
> Couldn't wait to comment on your wonderful ceramic chicken collection. Bet cha feeding em is much cheaper than mine. Thank you so much for sharing the collection. Big ole black and white rooster on the fridge looks like it might be a Dominique. I have two hens of that breed. Just got back from gathering eggs. A grand total of 4.:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Have a good p.m. and hug Tim.
> 
> God bless.


The big black & white one was given to me by a janitorial worker where I used to work, it's papier mache. Yes, mine don't eat, that's for sure! Yeah, Nicker, lots of chickens, but it took 20 years to collect them! Can't have the real thing, but definitely think "enough is enough" lol...Good thing I don't collect real cats! Which reminded me, I actually forgot about these two:



I missed that too, Rick, about moving out. I recall you had mentioned a houseboat for yourself maybe-maybe not & thought it had something to do w/a need to separate, but figured you'd talk when you do, if you want to. (...there's no hug icon, darn...)

Gotta get to bed soon, up early to go to the 2nd location for training. This sure has been one full week, just had my orientation a week ago today.


----------



## tjtalon

Dawn, I just now watched your vid w/George; thank you! he sure looked like he enjoyed himself, too. Those pics of him w/the apples are great!

And work just may interfere w/getting together w/Nicker. She has limited time & I'm too way new to request a special day off...but as soon as I know her date of possible, I'll carefully check w/supv...


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> I have been scarce lately as well with so many irons in the fire. Helping co-workers with electrical work and still more to come this week and first of next.
> 
> Stan, glad to see you man!!! If you make a trip over here to ride let me know when and I'll take the time off and ride with you start to finish.
> 
> Still hunting the right property for me, but worked out a deal with present landlord to lower the rent on current house for DW and MIL where they can afford it once I'm out.
> 
> Finished putting the new section of fence to make a pasture for the two old guys at the farm. Rye grass will be spread this weekend and hopefully the boys can be turned out on it in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Should have dually back on the road next week. Will be ordering the last 2 parts needed for it tomorrow. I really really miss that truck! Yes, because with all these cooler temps I could be on the camp, but also because it has heat. Even though all we have to do down here is put socks on with our flappers a little heat feels great on the really cool nights.
> 
> Blue, I hope to pop in again to see update pics of Lacy. I'm really glad the medicine is working as good as I said for you. Would have really felt bad if it didn't give you the same results I have witnessed from it.
> 
> 
> Buhbi


The ride is top of the bucket list. Once the high court thing is out of the way I will be firming up my plans. Aiming for the latter end of your summer and to also get to the rally. Not sure where it is or when still have to do more planning and research. Have to decide if I hire a bike or buy one and bring it home with me. 
:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, I didn't even realize it was archery! :icon_rolleyes:

WE allow the Amish neighbors to hunt on our (DM) property. ONe tme I am out back riding and minding my own business when something catches my attention out of the corner of my eye..........an Amish man up in a TREE! :eek_color:

Needless to say, I scared his deer away! :rofl: I kinda waved and walked on by! What else was I to do? LOL:cowboy:I have a safety green vest and hunter orange hat I wear during this season. Def a fashion statement. 

TJ, I"ll let you know when I know.....but I honestly am along for the ride so to speak. I know our Friday is pretty packed with doing touristy things. I am not sure of Saturday prior to the wedding, nor Sunday. (I suspect spending that day with Auntie J and Unk M and then fly home.) When I know, I"ll let you know.

Eole, WOW! Sounds like some good things are coming your way. Enjoy!!

Stanley, I Hope you make the trip. You deserve it! 

Enjoy the weekend everyone. HOping it's riding weather in your neck of the woods!


TGIF!!!! Where has this week gone? Holy smokes!
RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, I"ll let you know when I know.....but I honestly am along for the ride so to speak. I know our Friday is pretty packed with doing touristy things. I am not sure of Saturday prior to the wedding, nor Sunday. (I suspect spending that day with Auntie J and Unk M and then fly home.) When I know, I"ll let you know.


That's going to be a fast & furious 3 days...:gallop::dance-smiley05:! Maybe just look toward the eastern horizon & wave & I'll wave back!:wave::wave::rofl:


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, all I need is 2 week notice to put in my vacation. I am very serious about this!!! We can make a route that should allow us to get close to most of our friends on here and give an opportunity for them to meet. I will check in on bike rental for a week as I am pretty sure it is possible. If not I may have us other means of provisions for bikes by that time. 

Yes, I am separated while living in the same house. I asked her to move into another room or I was moving out. Other than a few minor spiffs it is going smoother than expected. I don't think all details are relevant at this time or on GoreWeb, but we are not cutting throats during this. I am doing my best to make sure her and her mom are able to make it on their own. I am not opposed to helping with some small financial assistance if it will help, but nothing major.

I do not hate my wife nor do I despise her. I just can't be a husband she wants or love her like a husband should any longer. That is my failure and mine alone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan,very cool if you come to the states! Hope your court case is very successful. Has been a long time waiting. 

TJ,love the chickens! Adorable. Hope you and Nicker can meet up. Sounds like you might have to crash the wedding. Hahaha 

Roadyy, hope you can find a place that suits you. You and M are doing well as can be. Hope everything works out for you both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi, that show looked like great fun! Fun is what it is all about. Your videos made me smile. 

Phantom, your new camera takes amazing pictures. The slow motion video is so cool! 

Love the other videos too. Phin is beautiful and George is so special. You are riding nearly every day! 

Koolio,miss Lucy is beautiful. Wind under the tail will make a lot of horses give some exciting rides!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

_Ellen, I suggest you let Peaches run around in boots in her paddock a few times before you ride with boots on. There is always a risk of boot coming off and who knows how the horse will react with a boot hanging around the fetlock. You actually could try putting it around the fetlock to make a test. Gloves should be quite hard to put on, I actually hammer mine on with a rubber hammer. Hope you don't mind my suggestions.

_

Please be generous with suggestions. I do need help with this. Peaches heels are contracted, but not severely. When measuring her feet the farrier noted that. She said that over time that should correct itself. This is new territory for me and I need all the help I can get. Where did you get the rubber mallet? Will let her walk around with them hanging on her. Then with them on her hooves. Thank you so much for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> Have a great time! Take lots of pictures!
> 
> ARe you going to see anything in particular?


I want to see everything hah. I haven't been to the Quarter Horse Congress since the 90s. I am so stoked. I love reining barrel racing pole bending trail mostly.


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

Lots going on here. 

*Phantom*, awesome pics! Good for you getting so much saddle time.

*TJ*, What an amazing flock! Love it. TSC has a couple of really nice chickens and roosters this year.

*Stan*, you better pass through Arizona when you're here. 

*Roadyy*, so sorry you're going through this with the Mrs. Wonderful that you're able to working out something that she can afford though.

*Anita*, what have you been up to? How's Sir Atlas?

I know there's lots I've missed and I'm sorry, but I'm thinking of you all.

Here's an update on Lacey's leg. I'm so happy with this stuff. It may have healed up well anyway, but I was pretty impressed with how fast the Underwoods turned the infection and meaty mess around and sent it toward healing.








I will probably only bother you with one more update. After I feel it's completely healed I'll do a before and after picture.

Well, the damage to my truck is more extensive than we thought. I have to go pick it up as my favorite mechanic doesn't feel he's the man for this job. He doesn't really specialize in electrical and that's where most of the damage is. So I have to find another ride to go get it and find the place he recommended. I've heard of them before, but never got around to checking them out.

Might risk driving it through the weekend though as the kids, (son and DIL) found a place to move to! Yay for all of us! And, wait for it,……….

DIL found a new job also! Yay! Except she has to start this Sunday. O well, it sounds like a good job. She'll start as receptionist at a Sedona ATV rental and tour company and train into office manager. Shoot! If I was able to work full time it would have been perfect for me. But, things are falling apart with me away part time. I don't even want to think about full time. 

Funny how a family can really get into certain life styles and resist change, right?

O well, the Universe has blessed us and I go where I'm needed most.:vs-king:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue, that Underwood is amazing. So good to see Lacey healing so well.

Sir Atlas is recovering at Mr Vet's. No problems, we are just calling it a chill off period. Will bring him home next week and get him acclimated to the herd. 

Unfortunately, Drambuie will be returning at the end of the month unless I can find him a home quickly. The buyer has said she has to break the contract. 

So I will have 5 horses and 4 stalls. Would not have picked up Atlas if I had known. 

I need a bogo sale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, very good update picture of her healing!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing!! I know she is thankful too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Congratulations to your DIL Blue! But sorry about the truck, is it drivable?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, sorry about the stall situation! Are you trying to sell Drambuie? or lease out? If I may be nosey with does this person need to cancel the contract? With the weather turning it could become a trying situation. Really, really hope it works out well.

The truck is drivable for now. We're obviously being very careful and not going too far. The A/C is intermittent, and ABS light is on which I guess means I don't have anti lock brakes, but the brakes need work anyway. A myriad of wiring needs to be replaced but so far seems it's things like turn signals, wipers and other misc. If she keeps running I'll let son use it to move this weekend then get it to the electrical shop next week. This will be pricey I'm sure:sad:

I've got to figure out how to keep these squirrels off my property or at lease out of the truck. Now I'm concerned this may be the problem with the lights on my trailer.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: glad Atlas is doing well, but sorry to hear than Drambuie is returning. that had sounded like such a good situation for him. ****.

*Twalker*: i think wanting to see everything at Congress sounds very reasonable.  please take lots of pictures.

*Blue*: sorry to hear that the truck is going to be more of a problem than anticipated. can never be easy! still can't believe a squirrel wanted to be in your truck in the first place. Lacey's leg looks fantastic. congrats to DIL.



This morning I finally got into the tack room for a big cleaning and reorganizing. Its one of those things I have wanted to do for ages but never had the energy to do it after work. Not an issue now, so got it done!















































I still need to get the floor cleaned up, that is a project for another day.

This afternoon plan to take Phin out and meet up with Christine and Gina. The weather has turned cooler and there is a brisk wind, but the sun is shining so out we shall go!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Wow! Nice job! I figure that with my truck in the shop for what I'm sure will turn out to be a very long time, I can get some house cleaning done right? Well, probably not, but your tack room looks great!


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *AA*: glad Atlas is doing well, but sorry to hear than Drambuie is returning. that had sounded like such a good situation for him. ****.
> 
> *Twalker*: i think wanting to see everything at Congress sounds very reasonable.  please take lots of pictures.
> 
> *Blue*: sorry to hear that the truck is going to be more of a problem than anticipated. can never be easy! still can't believe a squirrel wanted to be in your truck in the first place. Lacey's leg looks fantastic. congrats to DIL.
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I finally got into the tack room for a big cleaning and reorganizing. Its one of those things I have wanted to do for ages but never had the energy to do it after work. Not an issue now, so got it done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to get the floor cleaned up, that is a project for another day.
> 
> This afternoon plan to take Phin out and meet up with Christine and Gina. The weather has turned cooler and there is a brisk wind, but the sun is shining so out we shall go!


Wow! Love your tackroom.

I will try to get as many pics as I can. I will be like a kid in a candy store. DH said I can't bring home a pony though :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> Lots going on here.
> 
> *Phantom*, awesome pics! Good for you getting so much saddle time.
> 
> *TJ*, What an amazing flock! Love it. TSC has a couple of really nice chickens and roosters this year.
> 
> *Stan*, you better pass through Arizona when you're here.
> 
> *Roadyy*, so sorry you're going through this with the Mrs. Wonderful that you're able to working out something that she can afford though.
> 
> *Anita*, what have you been up to? How's Sir Atlas?
> 
> I know there's lots I've missed and I'm sorry, but I'm thinking of you all.
> 
> Here's an update on Lacey's leg. I'm so happy with this stuff. It may have healed up well anyway, but I was pretty impressed with how fast the Underwoods turned the infection and meaty mess around and sent it toward healing.
> View attachment 708050
> 
> 
> I will probably only bother you with one more update. After I feel it's completely healed I'll do a before and after picture.
> 
> Well, the damage to my truck is more extensive than we thought. I have to go pick it up as my favorite mechanic doesn't feel he's the man for this job. He doesn't really specialize in electrical and that's where most of the damage is. So I have to find another ride to go get it and find the place he recommended. I've heard of them before, but never got around to checking them out.
> 
> Might risk driving it through the weekend though as the kids, (son and DIL) found a place to move to! Yay for all of us! And, wait for it,……….
> 
> DIL found a new job also! Yay! Except she has to start this Sunday. O well, it sounds like a good job. She'll start as receptionist at a Sedona ATV rental and tour company and train into office manager. Shoot! If I was able to work full time it would have been perfect for me. But, things are falling apart with me away part time. I don't even want to think about full time.
> 
> Funny how a family can really get into certain life styles and resist change, right?
> 
> O well, the Universe has blessed us and I go where I'm needed most.:vs-king:


Lacey's leg looks awesome. That stuff Roadyy recommended is awesome stuff.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom, your tack room is fabulous. Very organized, and what a luxury to have a refrigerator right there. I am curious about the Hoola-hoop though. 

Blue, hope your truck is not gone too long. Darn squirrel! 

The buyer told me she is moving out of the BF parents house so need the money.

I don't want to keep Dram because he can't do what I want him too. He is not suitable for trails or mountain riding. Plus he is a hard keeper and I don't have enough land for him. 

I have high hopes that Sir Atlas can do a lot of trotting along the trails. Canter may be hard on him for long distances, but time will tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am really looking forward to working with Atlas. I need to remember to not go too fast with him though. I may start with taking him for walks along the roads. I have never trained and horse for trails. Will be a new experience and I really don't want to mess him up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> PH, I didn't even realize it was archery! :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> WE allow the Amish neighbors to hunt on our (DM) property. ONe tme I am out back riding and minding my own business when something catches my attention out of the corner of my eye..........an Amish man up in a TREE! :eek_color:
> 
> Needless to say, I scared his deer away! :rofl: I kinda waved and walked on by! What else was I to do? LOL:cowboy:I have a safety green vest and hunter orange hat I wear during this season. Def a fashion statement.
> 
> TJ, I"ll let you know when I know.....but I honestly am along for the ride so to speak. I know our Friday is pretty packed with doing touristy things. I am not sure of Saturday prior to the wedding, nor Sunday. (I suspect spending that day with Auntie J and Unk M and then fly home.) When I know, I"ll let you know.
> 
> Eole, WOW! Sounds like some good things are coming your way. Enjoy!!
> 
> Stanley, I Hope you make the trip. You deserve it!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend everyone. HOping it's riding weather in your neck of the woods!
> 
> 
> TGIF!!!! Where has this week gone? Holy smokes!
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Take it from a hunter. Change your green vest to orange. Because there are so many versions of Green and yellow in nature they do blend even in vivid. Orange is not a natural colour in the wild and can always be seen.

BE SEEN

:cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Actually just got caught up, again. Am so brain-fried I'm not going to remember to post comments to all that have posted, but...

Thanks for the chicken collection comments, as I'[d almost expected o..m..g (see rolling eyes icon)! I like the bookshelf ones the most also. On those shelves & on the little above sink shelf are a few very special ones, as were given to me by friends who are now gone (like...really gone...). Since I was 4 years old & encountered real chickens at my grandma's, have wanted chickens. Real could never happen, so...collection did.

Stan, you say end of summer (for US) for the ride? So...next summer. Wow, that would be wonderful, for both you and Rick. Road trip!! I think both you guys need a real good thing comin'. If you two are anywhere close to where I can meet you on your way to Arizona & work sched allows, I'll be there...packing real baked chicken & potato salad for a roadside snack. And some good dark beer for Stan & Rick you'll have to let me know, if iced tea or soda. Remind me of that...I mean it.

Blue, Lacey's leg healing is awesome! drag on the truck; amazing squirrels can do so much damage. What about squirrel cage traps? I recall those from last job, Grounds dept had them. Captured the destructive things & set them loose in wild areas somewhere.

AnitaAnne...hope very much you can turn Drambuie right around quick to another buyer!

Dawn, your tack room looks great! I admit that I tried to look for the little green plaid halter that I'd sent you. Does it not work for anyone? Well, we tried.

Have worn out here & have missed things, again. Training at 2nd location was very nice (MUCH smaller place). Got to meet & get trained by Janie, who is the friend of my friend Anita, both who collaborated in leading me towards this job. Good day, just fried. 

3p-11p tomorrow at this 2nd location, then Sunday off. Then, start all over again...it'll all work out.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi everyone,
So very much going on in here, I can't keep up!
Roaddy and Stan, I'm sorry to hear that your relationships with your significant others are rocky, but at least you are trying to work out a way forward that everyone can live with. And the road trip sounds great 

TJ, I like the chook/chicken collection. We seem to be collecting real ones! We started with two bantam hens and a rooster, then DD hatched out ten bantams and we sold six hens but we are stuck with two roosters and there were two hens that were just too cute to part with. So our flock has grown. I'm glad you have found a job, now to just get used to all the new stuff...

Ellen, glad Peaches is doing well and that your hand is healing. 

Phantom, NM, lovely ride pics. And the funny face was truely freaky!

I've missed people out, sorry...

Finally finished one room of the renovation. The pantry/storeroom is done! I will try to attach a pic, I have lots of shelves. Now I have to move stuff off the patio and back into the house. :icon_rolleyes:
Monday I have to drive up to the city to see a hand surgeon about my thumb. Still no sensation in half of it, yet the scar itself is really thick and quite over sensitive :sad: My doctor wants a specialist opinion to see if it needs the nerve reattaching, but I'm hopeful that it will magically fix itself . 
DH is coming too because he has a few meetings on Monday and Tuesday, so I will get plenty of time to go shopping. I have a voucher to spend at Horseland so I might get some riding boots. I can't decide what type though...will probably be restricted by whatever fits my massive size 11 feet!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Roaddy, I am sorry about your situation, but hoping you can work things out for everyone to ultimately be happy. How's Amber?

TJ, sounds like this gig of yours is WAY better!

Ellen, is this new farrier doing anything for the underrun heals? That is what Jay has/had.....my new guy is trimming to change that. The old guy told me he had it, but only did something about it (once) when I kept pestering him about his heals. 

Vicki, nice pantry!!!! How tall are you that you wear a size 11? I notice that my size, which used to be not the norm, is now hard to find. I think, at least as AMericans, we are 'bigger' people now. A size 10 is now hard to find....at least in this neck of the woods. LOL Maybe we grow them big here. 

Gave both horses their worm treatment tonight. Vet wants to reevaluate his fecal sample in a couple weeks. Always something.....:wink:

hOping Congress is all you guys want it to be! It has changed since I had first went way back in the eighties with my 4-H group. I remember distinctly the Million $$ Avenue of stallions. That no longer exists. :sad: STill great shopping and plenty of horses to see. Maybe you'll see my equine massage therapist showing! LOL 

Weather here is crappy! Low 40s and rain! :x Where's the ICK button? I ended up leaving the horses in tonight so they can quietly enjoy their hay in their dry stalls. I could let their doors open, but Jay then goes into Rainn's stall, eats all her hay while trapping her in there, then goes and eats his. LOL :icon_rolleyes: He's something else. So, this way she can eat in peace and get her share. :wink:

So remember last year there were the 'cheerleaders and football players'? Well cheerleader #2 was sent else where, and football player #2 left the district. Things have been nice and quiet. I just figured it was b/c Cheerleader #1 no longer had an audience. This morning, CH #2 was visiting CH #1. I stepped ino the room for something and it started......the nasty talk. :icon_rolleyes: Not to me, just in general. I think they wanted me to join in....but I was like.....:shrug:

THat's when it dawned on me....CH #2 was actually the catalyst and the admin must have seen that, and that is why she was moved! WOW! It's also a blessing MR. FB #2 left....as Mr. FB#1 actually WORKS! Maybe the higher ups DO see things we don't think they see! Good move on their part! Such childish behavior from #2. Really? So glad she is basically GONE! The atmosphere is so much nicer!!! Amazing how one or two people can ruin an environment.

OH, Mr. 3:15 got his DW a horse! Remember he is the one who I encourgaged to get a farrier in....and it took the vet to tell him to....only a good 5 or more months later. :icon_rolleyes: I think they are more on top of things now....but this horse hasn't been ridden in over a year and these two are newbies to hroses......ugh. I just keep my mouth shut. He never comes to me for advice, so it will be as it will be! :wink:

Stan, got your message. Thanks!:wink:

Have a good night all.:cowboy:


----------



## Acadianartist

Hey all! Ok, so this seems like a pretty broad forum to post in, but also, ahem... somewhat appropriate. Although most of you, being horse people, probably don't have the issues I do, but well, here goes. 

I did have horses. My first pony when I was 5, then a full-sized horse when I was 12, but my parents were not horsey people so when I left to go to university, I had to sell my dear old Traveller. It's still hard to say his name. 

Many years went by. I went to school for a really, really long time. I had kids. Finally, money was there and kids were a little older and I could actually think about having horses again. My daughter showed an interest so I signed her up for lessons. She started at age 6 and is now almost 11. We just bought our first horse, Harley. He is a dream. We are both totally in love with him. A 14 yr old grey arabian gelding that is trained for levels 1 and 2 dressage and jumping. My daughter has been riding him for a couple of weeks now (under the supervision of her coach or myself) and I rode him for the first time tonight. WOW! He is amazing. Responds to every little cue, every touch, every look, sometimes, as my daughter says, it's almost like he reads your mind. Here's the downer. My knees are shot. After an hour of riding mostly at a walk/trot and a tiny canter, I can barely walk. 

So... anyone else have knee problems? I'm worried I will never be able to ride again, at least not seriously. I have done trail rides for a couple of hours and not been sore, but anything that requires really work, like posting, gets hard real fast. I have brought this up before to my dr. because I used to jog but can't anymore and she hasn't been really helpful. If I have to stay on the ground, that's ok, I will still love the horses, but it makes me sad to think my riding days may be numbered.

Edited: Ok, it seems you all know each other and maybe this isn't the best place to post this... my apologies, did not mean to intrude. But hey, if anyone had tips on how to strengthen my knees or have suggestions for knee braces of some sort, I'd be forever grateful. Also, that's an awesome pantry VickiRose.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Wow, *Vickie*, the pantry is wonderful. Perfect storage for canned foods. Beautiful job. Hope you don't mind me stealing your plan.:wink:

*Nickers* Glad the real culprit cheerleader has been isolated. I can tell that you are much more content this year. Too bad she had a visit, but as long as it is not permanent.

Hope your new farrier can correct Jay's overrun heels. Identifying the problems is half the battle. Will probably be a slow process, but sounds very promising. Peaches feet are in good shape for now. The farrier that did Angels shoes came by today. Had really good support from him. He evaluated her hooves and told me to try her barefooted. Could see no problems. I am hoping that I can continue without shoes. He will come back by in 6 weeks to advise me. Even gave me 101 in rasping. Really appreciated his great attitude and support. 

*PH13 * Well you have totally inspired me with your tack room pics. Guess what I am focusing on tomorrow. Hand is better, must organize my tack room. Beautiful work.

*Acadianartist* Welcome. My answer was knee replacement and English stirrup leathers.

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening. 

God bless and will check in tomorrow.

:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I am curious about the Hoola-hoop though.


Best desensitizing things ever. Between the noise they make (sounds like rocks rolling around in them) and the spinning, can get the horse used to a variety of things.. and only cost $1 at the dollar tree so if they get stomped, replacing them isn't a big deal. A horse that will tolerate a hula hoop being spun off an arm beside them or behind them or whirled around over their head isn't likely to react to branches moving, etc. :mrgreen: I actually got the idea watching someone do those things with a rope while training a roping prospect, but I am not good enough with a rope to do it that way.

I am sure you will do a fine job with Atlas. Horses are so forgiving, so don't worry about doing it wrong.. just do it together. I hope you can find another place for Dram asap.


*tj*: unfortunately the halter you sent was just a touch too small in the cheek pieces.. it was rubbing Phin's cheekbones. figures right? if only we could have somehow blended them together we would have each had 2 perfect halters! glad the next training went well. hopefully that is the start of a good trend.

*Vicki*: love all the shelves!! can never have too many (though my DH would say I just need less crap :icon_rolleyes.

*NM*: sorry you are having yucky weather, but maybe it will be done by tomorrow so you can ride? very pleased to hear that the people who were the source of the issues last year are no longer around. bet that is a huge relief!



I got Phin out this afternoon and we trekked over to meet Gina and Christine.. all by ourselves! It's 2 miles from my place to that barn, including a short bit up a paved road. Phin handled some potentially scary things, like a clanky truck following us up one of the gravel driveways and a lady on a ladder putting up flapping Halloween decorations (it was quite windy).

Got over to the barn and realized Gina wasn't going to be able to make it after all.. and she was the one supposed to be riding the experienced (baby sitter) horse! Christine, who was riding her new 5yo Gracelyn, was a bit leery about going out without the babysitter, but I figured if Phin had done ok by himself, he would be fine with company.

We went over to the sugarloaf (same trails I had George on the other day), as we figured we would be less likely to interfere with anybody hunting. It was quiet on the way over and we started out doing the big climb to get Gracelyn settled down (really she was fine and it was the rider who needed to relax!).











Got to the top and got off to walk down the other side. I normally do that to give myself some exercise, but with Phin its also helpful as he is still figuring out how to go down steep hills without falling on his nose. Also a good time to work on his leading, as he still needs to be reminded to stay behind me at times.











We were about halfway down (the trail does big sweeping switchbacks all the way down) when I could swear I heard the sounds of heavy equipment. Didn't think much of it to start with, as it was very windy and often that can make things sound much closer than they are. Remounted from the normal log and continued down the less steep hill riding Phin.

And next thing ya know, the sound is unmistakably closer and we look around the corner to find:











There was a fricking _bulldozer_ climbing up the mountain towards us!! :eek_color: Luckily Phin didn't care at all.. but I think the man operating the machine might have needed a new pair of pants. Gracelyn wasn't quite sure, but since Phin was between her and the monster, she kept her head.

The rest of the ride was pretty boring in comparison! :wink:











Made a big loop and then headed back for the barn to escort Christine home. Went by the orchard on the way and found DH's brother there picking apples:











Phin didn't put a foot wrong on the way home, despite having to stand by the paved road segment for what felt like forever as endless traffic went by. I think Phin had just as much fun as I did. I realized he was licking his lips and flapping his tongue walking the last bit home.. just like George! Just managed to catch a bit of it in the shadow:











:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Acadianartist said:


> We just bought our first horse, Harley. He is a dream. We are both totally in love with him. A 14 yr old grey arabian gelding that is trained for levels 1 and 2 dressage and jumping. My daughter has been riding him for a couple of weeks now (under the supervision of her coach or myself) and I rode him for the first time tonight. WOW! He is amazing. Responds to every little cue, every touch, every look, sometimes, as my daughter says, it's almost like he reads your mind. Here's the downer. My knees are shot. After an hour of riding mostly at a walk/trot and a tiny canter, I can barely walk.
> 
> So... anyone else have knee problems? I'm worried I will never be able to ride again, at least not seriously. I have done trail rides for a couple of hours and not been sore, but anything that requires really work, like posting, gets hard real fast.


First off: :welcome: ! We are a close group, but that doesn't mean we aren't happy to have you join us and become a part of that.


Congrats on finding a fantastic horse (and an ayrab no less!) and getting back in the saddle. I am guessing you ride in english tack, if your daughter does dressage? So that means using english leather (versus thicker fenders)? You may want to look in to getting a wider stirrup than the traditional irons, and one with a thick pad on them.. that made a HUGE difference with my knee pain. Personally, I ride with EZ Ride plastic trail stirrups, bit there are some less expensive knock off brands around.

Maybe, if you are lucky, there is someone else at the barn with a pair that you can try out before buying to see if they help.

You may also want to do some stretches, focusing on calves and thighs and hips, before you mount up. For me, having any of those muscles tight puts a lot of extra strain on my knees, as suddenly they are the only shock absorbers left.


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, good to hear from you again. Nice pantry! Be very careful though. When we built this house I had husband put in a huge hall closet. MISTAKE! Now it's just become a storage for anything and everything.

*Ellen*, how's your hand feeling?

*Artist*, Welcome! (you'll soon find I just shorten everyone's screen name to what I like) I also had a knee replacement, but only due to a serious injury years ago. I do have some arthritis in the other knee and stand on my feet cashiering. My orthopedic dr. gave me some really good exercises that strengthen the muscles surrounding the joint. So even though the joint is becoming weakened, the muscles can still maintain function. I'm now able to ride for hours with minimal difficulty. I don't jump or dressage, but I climb mountains and chase cows and sometimes that can be pretty serious.

The exercises involve 2# ankle weights and reps in many directions. Really helps.

I have to open the store in the morning so gotta go get some rest.


----------



## Blue

For some reason I've lost my "Like" button! I hate it when that happens.

*Phantom*, I've used hoola hoops for desensitizing as well. They work very well. And pool noodles work awesome too! I had to put Lacey in a round pen with a pool noodle the first year I had her. After the dust settled she was balancing that silly orange noodle on her neck walking around the round pen. I was pretty proud of her that day.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Acadianartist said:


> So... anyone else have knee problems? I'm worried I will never be able to ride again, at least not seriously. I have done trail rides for a couple of hours and not been sore, but anything that requires really work, like posting, gets hard real fast. I have brought this up before to my dr. because I used to jog but can't anymore and she hasn't been really helpful. If I have to stay on the ground, that's ok, I will still love the horses, but it makes me sad to think my riding days may be numbered.
> 
> Edited: Ok, it seems you all know each other and maybe this isn't the best place to post this... my apologies, did not mean to intrude. But hey, if anyone had tips on how to strengthen my knees or have suggestions for knee braces of some sort, I'd be forever grateful. Also, that's an awesome pantry VickiRose.



Welcome Acad:

Best to just chime right in here.
Many others have started that way, myself included.
I also have neglected to greet others properly, sorry for that everyone.
We have all got to know each other through lots of typing on many topics.
As others start posting they meld right into the chaos.

A small internet family of sorts.
Great group of people here IMO.

I am old, fat and grey. My knees tend to hurt a little @ 53.
It is all good, I trail ride and tend to run a lot. :gallop:
I ride with friends in their 80's, they like to run too!
I plan on riding to a ripe old age.

Posting can be curbed by going gaited, it is the only way to ride.

PH13: I take it that new phone takes nice pics! 

TJ: My wife also has many chickens on display.

Night All:

Time to Grow the Corn and sleep is calling.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Arcadianartist, just jump right in and chat, we're a pretty easy going bunch. Knees...well I'm a novice rider and my knees are not too great after years of playing basketball and netball, so I find the same thing. Posting/rising trot seems to be worst for me, so I sit to trot some of the time to rest my knees. That said, my rising trot sucks! I have no sense of rhythm. But to be honest I mostly walk on our rides and I find that fun and relaxing. If my knees or ankles get sore I just take them out of the stirrups for a bit and move them around.

PH, I have a hoop too that I've used to desensitise Rose. Phin looks like he enjoyed his ride, glad he did so well.

And thanks for the nice comments on the pantry. Sorting out all the stuff is proving to be a challenge. I'm determined to throw away or give to charity a lot of things.

I've included a pic of the other side of the pantry so you can appreciate the size. There is a full size fridge and two freezers in there!


----------



## Koolio

It is hard to keep up with everyone here! Such a chatty bunch. 

Vicki - I love the pantry! It looks great!

Phantom - you can come and clean my tack room anytime. Yours looks amazing!

Roadyy - I am sorry to hear how things are going with your SO...

Anita - I am excited to hear how Atlas does for you. Sorry to hear Drambui is coming back.

TJ - I know it is busy times with yr new job, but how are you enjoying it so far?

Acadian- Welcome!!! I don't have serious knee problems, but I find my Dresage saddle is way easier on my knees. I also just got a custom Vic Vennet saddle which is good because it has the stirrups turned for me. When you ride, try adjusting where your toes are pointing. If you are trying to keep them straight ahead, it might be putting extra stress on your knee.

Stan - when you come visit North America, plan to pop up to Canada as well. There is some beautiful motorcycling and spectacular scenery in the Rockies just north of the U.S. border. Depending on where you are and when, maybe DH and I can do a trip and meet up with you somewhere. Arizona also has some pretty great roads, but it will be HOT! Which rally are you thinking of? Sturgis? Which is in North Dakota.

To be continued...


----------



## Koolio

Tomorrow a friend and I are going to a tack and trailer sale. I don't really need anything but would like to find a good set of heavy duty clippers for Sam. I think I will need to keep him clipped for the winter and blanket him as with his Cushings, he gets an overly thick coat. I may look for a blanket liner for his rain sheet or a winter blanket was well.

Right now, I think Sam has rain scald. He's got little oozing sores iunder his coat all over one side of his body with crust near the skin. We've had a combination of rain alternating with very warm weather. I wonder if when he had blood drawn last weekend that the bacteria that causes rain scald got into his skin through the needle puncture as he broke out about two days later. I'm not sure how to treat this best but tonight DD and I shaved the areas where there are scabs and cleaned them with a weak Betadine solution. Tomorrow will be warm and dry with lots of sun, so hopefully the conditions will kill off some of the micro-organism that is causing this. If I find some clippers tomorrow, I'll give him a full blanket clip.

I have been playing telephone tag with the vet all day to get Sam's blood results back so I didn't get a chance to talk to the vet about it neither. Hopefully our administrations tonight will bring some improvement. I'll ask the vet on Monday was well.

Please let me know if you have any better suggestions or ideas.

DD had another lesson midweek on one of the coaches trained dressage horses and she got to ride a Fresian! I am so envious! Apparently he was a big mover but a little lazy. Next time she will ride one of the German Warmbloods. Lucky girl! The coach has a yearling filly there who is a half sister to Charlotte Dujardin's horse, Vallegro! These are some lovely horses! We both have a lesson tomorrow afternoon again on Kooli and Sally. I am looking forward to it. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Stan

Koolio said:


> It is hard to keep up with everyone here! Such a chatty bunch.
> 
> Vicki - I love the pantry! It looks great!
> 
> Phantom - you can come and clean my tack room anytime. Yours looks amazing!
> 
> Roadyy - I am sorry to hear how things are going with your SO...
> 
> Anita - I am excited to hear how Atlas does for you. Sorry to hear Drambui is coming back.
> 
> TJ - I know it is busy times with yr new job, but how are you enjoying it so far?
> 
> Acadian- Welcome!!! I don't have serious knee problems, but I find my Dresage saddle is way easier on my knees. I also just got a custom Vic Vennet saddle which is good because it has the stirrups turned for me. When you ride, try adjusting where your toes are pointing. If you are trying to keep them straight ahead, it might be putting extra stress on your knee.
> 
> Stan - when you come visit North America, plan to pop up to Canada as well. There is some beautiful motorcycling and spectacular scenery in the Rockies just north of the U.S. border. Depending on where you are and when, maybe DH and I can do a trip and meet up with you somewhere. Arizona also has some pretty great roads, but it will be HOT! Which rally are you thinking of? Sturgis? Which is in North Dakota.
> 
> To be continued...


It was Sturgis I was considering which I beleive is in the first week August and after looking it up on the net it could be a great experience, even if only for a couple of days. However the bigest problem is to get my head around the size of the states. So much to see and not in the big cities. 
In Feb the NZ trip I will be doing is around 5000Ks small in comparison and my prep is to travel from my home to Auckland in a round trip around 300 miles and only a couple of hours of rest and in any weather. A lot of time spent riding in the rain. :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome AcadiaArtist!!! I have a bad knee too, unfortunately it is my mounting (left) knee, which has made things very difficult. I now use a mounting block all the time, and have switched to smaller horses! I also use a compression wrap for support. The large endurance stirrups make a HUGE difference. I do have a gaited horse, but recently picked up a young prospect to return to trotting. My knee has improved, so hope I can ride him! 

Phantom, thanks on the hoola-hoop tip! I am going to try to do more desensitizing work on Atlas than I did with Chivas. He is rather docile, just stubborn, so hopefully spooking won't be an issue. If I can figure out ponying, with use Dreamer cause he doesn't react to much of anything. 

Too funny that Phin has picked up George's tongue habit!! :rofl: All this riding you have been able to do is really helping his confidence. 

Koolio: I am jealous of your DD's ride on a Fresian too!! That is on my bucket list. How wonderful she is getting all this experience even before she heads overseas. Are you moving Koolio to the indoor again this year?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Welcome Acadia!

Yes, having the drama gone has been SO nice! My only complaint would be my one teaching partner, who is rather new to our grade level keeps coming to me...."I don't know what to do!" LOL Sh'es taught for several years, she knows what to do, but isn't sure of herself. She'll be fine. 

I like the idea of the hoola-hoops. I have heard of the pool noodle idea. I may have to go get one or two....always like to play around with Jay. Keep him on his toes.

HOping to get a ride in although it is cool. THe sun is shining now. i'll just dress warm! I think the high will be 40* today. :sad: Maybe it won't feel so bad with the sun out.

AA, happy to hear you are keeping the big guy.

Stan, I hear Sturgis is something else! My farrier has done it. Said he won't do t again either. LOL SOOOO many bikes and people. He just recently went in that direction for a summer vaca. There weren't hotels available for 200 miles! It's several day trek across the mid-section of the states. It takes my uncle 3 days to travel across in a truck. They do stop to sleep, but not long. Regardless, it is a definitely wonderful thing to do! :smiley_flag:

I personally would love to visit OK and MO. Those 'fly over' states. That is where Jay came from. I want to see what it is like.

Well...gotta get my day rolling. Need to go back out to work. Need my ducks in a row this week for sure since I will by flying to CO on FRIDAY!:happydance:

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickieRose, lovely pantry! That is nice and big, should be room for everything and anything. 

Stan, plenty of time to decide where to go and what to see. Are you planning a book of your adventures? 

Koolio, hope you can figure out what is going on with Sam. I had a horse with a severe case of rain rot onetime. It happened after he was body clipped. Sweat made him very itchy and MAD too! The vet gave me something very stinky to put on him and it cleared it up. Can't remember what it was called. 

Ellen, good to hear your hand is better! Peaches shouldn't have any trouble with the boots unless they are too big and fall off. Dreamer walked off right away in his without a bit of trouble. I got my mallet at Lowe's, works great. Just a tap on the toe sets the boots.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Very chilly this a.m.. Definitely looking like late fall. Leaf showers and all. Don't know if the leaves will be as pretty this year because of the previous dry weather. Still pretty tho. Will be a good day to work with Peaches and her boots. Plan on going thru an 'oh no the boot came off' drill around the barnyard. Then following that, casual stroll around barnyard. The farrier yesterday showed me how to clean my hoof rasp and told me to put wd40 on it to keep the rust away.

Thanx* AA. * Will have to get a mallet. Yeah, hand is better. 



Blue said:


> *Ellen*, how's your hand feeling?
> .


*Blue* Much better. Thank you. Still sore. 

So glad Lacey's leg healed up so well. Almost can't tell there was an injury. I know you are relieved. 

*Koolio * Hate to hear Ole Man Sam is having problems. We had a horse with that and I was amazed at how sensitive the affected area was. Hope he gets thru it easily with minimal hair loss.

Sounds like your DD is experiencing a great opportunity to ride such wonderful breeds. Love the Freisians, very stunning horses. 

*Acadian* I have had both knees replaced. Only regret that I didn't do it sooner. New lease on life. Hope you can resolve your knee issues.

Welcome again.

*Ph13 *You and Phin are quite the team. Seems like he always has his ears pointed forward. So attentive. Love the pics.

Well, getting ready to make my barn rounds. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Acadianartist

Thanks for all the great suggestions everyone! You sure are a friendly bunch! Koolio, I didn't know about those stirrups! Will definitely be looking for them! Having to twist the stirrup definitely puts additional pressur on my joint. May try compression wraps too. 

And I'll be purchasing another horse in the next few months so a gaited horse might be an option. 

Thanks again! You've given me hope that my riding days needn't be over.


----------



## Eole

*AcadianArtist*, welcome to the 40+ family! 
Knees: endurance stirrups, going gaited and exercise are all good advices. Also type of saddle and stirrup length. I suggest you insist on knowing WHY you have the knee pain. Osteoartritis? Meniscus tear? Ligament? Then you can make a plan to make it better or even perfect. You need a basic xray, a good exam from a sport medecine doc and very likely a MRI. If there are delays in getting those services (oh yeah canada...) meanwhile I would try to see a good sport PT.

*NM*, glad things are better at work. It only takes one rotten apple... I think an insecure teacher helper is at the perfect place with you to learn and gain confidence; you are an example to follow in teaching, organization, dedication. Your kids' success says it all. :loveshower:

*AA*, you are nice to take back Dambruie, but what a bad timing. Can the lady help find him a new family or is it up to you? It will be fun to follow your adventures with Atlas-Muffin.

*PH*, Phin is such a good boy! Your tack room is amazing, mine always looks like chaos. 
*Vicki*, I LOVE your pantry. If I could build my own house, I would have a HUGE food storage room like that.

*Stan*, glad you're back! Don't go away too long, we all got worried. Road trip sounds great. I'm in eastern Canada, if you make it to Chicago and keep going n-east, let me know.

*Roadyy*, thinking of you. Hope things settle for a better situation for all.

Ellen, about letting the boot hanging around the pastern: I would do one boot only and in hand (lead rope) or in the barn aisle to control the situation. There is a risk she walks on the boot and tears the gaiter. I'd feel awful if you ruin your boot with my suggestion. But also have your safety in mind. I think the rubber mallet came from a local hardware store.

SNOW here this morning.:eek_color: I rushed to do my chores and cancelled my ride because someone was coming to see the 4Runner. He didn't show up. :evil: . He called later to say he had "something else" to do. Oh sure...
Too late to ride now. I'm taking my niece to her riding lesson this afternoon, as my SIL couldn't. Should be fun.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - I know it is busy times with yr new job, but how are you enjoying it so far?


So far so good! Will feel better when can find my way around humongous location #1 w/out getting lost:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome AArtist! Have come across your posts elsewhere here & there, so am a little bit familiar with your Harley stories. This is a very good group, 'tho hard to keep up with most of the time & sometimes impossible for me to respond as I'd like to individual posts & stories.

Like for me, right now, lol. Have read everything, 'tho!

J called last night to touch base & we ended up talking for 2 hours. That was really nice. She's doing well, has a boarder problem that is going to be resolved.

I work/train 3p-11p today at the little 2nd location, but want to crash as soon as I can tonight when I get home, because am going to go out to the horses tomorrow!
J won't be home, as her Sundays are heavy duty church involvement, but the boarder that is going to move her horses (Friday & SammieD) to Florida soon will be out there in the early afternoon, which is good, because I'm not totally comfortable being out w/the horses all by myself, in case something goes wrong somehow w/one of them.

Have to get the laundry done when I get up, but then can head out. Told J I can just fiddle around w/raking hay from the pen aisles or something, but she suggested that I get out her old Callie & give her a good grooming, as she's going to be part of a nursing home trip next week. She has crusty/patchy areas on her back which was confirmed by the vet last week to be nothing more than dry skin, so J said to work on those areas w/a rubber curry.

Am going to take out my own bucket of grooming supplies (& my halter), will be fun to put them to use.

I don't know how J is treating the dry skin patches, so I won't put anything on them. Vet also confirmed J's old mustang for Cushings, so he's starting treatment. All of her other horses are fine, everyone got their seasonal inoculations.

Will be good to get out there, has been awhile.


----------



## Happy Place

Hi everyone! Happy weekend. I met a friend for breakfast and we chatted for 2 hours! On the way home it began to snow. :icon_rolleyes: Too early for me and no wood put up yet. That has to happen soon!

Hope you all get out for a nice weekend ride.

Hi AcadianArtist! :wave: I had a meniscus tear repaired 2 years ago and while my knee feels better, I'm just not as strong as I used to be. I CANNOT mount from the ground and ride english, so the leathers help. In my western saddle, I have the stirrups turned, so there isn't that constant pressure on my knees. Keep trying stuff to see what works best. There is a solution, don't give up!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yea! Got a ride in today! It was cold and windy, and it started to SNOW! :eek_color: By the end of the ride we were pretty wet. My ****** really helped keep the wind and snow at bay. My jacket wasn't water proof, but did it's job.

Wasnt' going to ride, in fact, I headed to the barn and then decided to go home. As I drove down a different road, there were two people riding horses. I stopped and chatted with them.  But that gave me the gumption to pull on some extra clothes and RIDE.

I had only intended on going to the 'pond' and back, but was enjoying myself so much that we continued around the entire block! :riding: He was such a good boy. I tend to worry when it is windy, but he rode like a champ. We were both a bit apprehensive around the area where I saw the bear. Neighbors told me they see it from time to time, so it's still around. Kinda spooks me.

this is ride three with the new saddle pad, and I swear I can feel Jay using that shoulder more than ever. I really hope it continues to work. It felt SO wonderful to ride and not feel like my guy was hurting somewhere on his body. I could really relax and ENJOY! :cowboy: And he seemed to, too! 
Here are a few picturs from the day. 

The snow clouds rolling in.
Kitty found my tub where I keep my hats and gloves. LOL He's no dummy! :loveshower:
HUGE snow flakes were falling as I finished up feeding. They covered the ground for a few minutes!


----------



## Happy Place

NM- Glad you got out to ride. If we wimp out now, what will February be like? It snowed here too but didn't come close to covering the ground.

Yesterday when I was at the barn, I noticed that the good hay was gone and only the crappy hay was left and no one was eating that. Today when I came, LeeLo was out in the yard. She broke the fence down. The boys were still in the pasture. I swear she only does that when there is no hay to eat. I can always tell when they have not had enough hay, Nike digs into his feed bucket like he is angry! Apparently he gets busy and forgets to check on the hay! I want to have a talk with farmer tomorrow and find out which hay I can feed if I see that they are out. Since he sells it, I don't want to get into stuff that he has sold and is storing for someone. Mrs. Farmer said that Farmer said he was either going to put up barbed wire or get rid of LeeLo! This crap makes me just crazy.


----------



## Eole

TJ: horses tomorrow: :happydance:Enjoy your day. I'm sure Callie will enjoy the grooming and extra care.

Koolio, about rain scald- rain rot: Alizé has it every summer end. This year, Buttercup had it most of the summer, then Alizé, then some on Rafale as well. Very annoying. I think some horses are more prone to it. It's dermatophilosis and caused by a microorganism similar to bacterias and fungus. Any antimicrobial solution works: iodine, betadine, chlorexidine. You must remove the crusts (wet them if too dry) and shave around if very hairy. It's contagious, so I wash every tack in contact with their skin and don't share tack and grooming tools until all is gone.
I did a complete shower with chlorexidine soap (sold at the drugstore for pre-surgery use) last week on both mares and I haven't seen new lesions since. Good luck.

I took my niece to her pony-club lesson. Big sister came along.  I love those girls. I wasn't impressed with the place, like standing in a month's worth of poop to groom the horse in her stall. Like matted manes and tails that haven't seen a comb in ages. :icon_rolleyes: Coach was drilling instructions (trot- canter-walk- post- circle etc) but not teaching them how to use seat and legs. More like "kick and pull" technique. But she had a good mare, strong willed but honest.
Pic of the paddock at home: yes, that's cold white stuff on the roof.
Pics of niece on Masquerade.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I am not happy with the weather.
This cold is for the birds, kinda why they fly south I reckon.
I am also not ready to see any snow mind you.

Possible riding for me the next two weekends.
Hope all weather holds out for our big ride in two weeks.

Brakes for me on the diesel 250 tomorrow.
It will be fun. :icon_rolleyes:
$208 for pads and rotors in the front, costs always going up.
At least I am not paying a shop $800 for the work.
I always change front rotors due to towing trailers.
I should include them for the rear I guess.
Towing seems hard on the rear brakes too for some reason.
Fronts lasted almost 4 years, don't know if that is good or not.

My daughter is at homecoming as I speak/type.
Wifey going to pick her up in a bit, done @ 10pm.
She insisted on wearing her cowboy boots with a small black dress, go figure.
I though the tall black heels looked better but who am I.
Figured the boots were like a moo cow at a hog calling contest, what the hay.

Speaking of hay, got a small load today.
Farmer is well stocked and should have my full winter supply local.
That is within 8 miles and $5.50 a 60-70lb bail.
I will not argue this point.

Just poured some Corn and I am exhausted, completed very little today.
Maybe the load of hay and auto parts were my destiny for the day.
Work has been tough lately with a new change in upper management.

I am determined for some unknown reason to make the most of next Spring's riding season.
I can't explain but for me this year is close to over, weather pending.

My horse looks good with this new coat of hair going on.
Got dapples in that big rump of his right now.
Weird circular patterns going on.

Night All:

We were worried about Stan but have not heard from SueC lately.
Just a thought, night all!


----------



## Stan

What a day 470ks ride down highway 1 to Auckland and back on 16 twisty hilly good ride. 312 miles in American speak or there about. Our speed limit 60 miles and hour I got it up to 140ks thats about 90 mils an hour. It vibrates at that speed the engine vibrations are quite hard. Of course the speed was on a private road:icon_rolleyes: But have to address the vibrations.

some other events for the week SWMBO arrived home from Bali/Australia and my cat has gone missing. James has not been seen for two weeks now I assume he went some where to die. However the day he went missing I managed to give him a scratch under the chin. Well I still have Ernie. Bugs. I told SWMBO that he may be coming back due to his behavour. She was not to pleased. 

Planning my trip. Perhaps Sturgis may be out, to many bikes but one day might be all that is required, roar in, have a beer, pick a fight, take the photo, and run. Its going to take some planning. Have to get out the large map of the states and get a starting point and go from there. I have to leave from LA back to NZ its a none stop flight. So I have the end, its 6 weeks or so to fill in. Where do I start. And most important the weather. When are the best months folks with the most settled weather. Have to tell SWMBO or maybe not, that is yet to be decided. Most likely not.

In NZ its still not all that warm yet and snow forcast in the south island, though I see some of you are getting snow. Sorry it means the riding season is drawing to a close for you but never mind I'll send photos of our sunshine when it arrives. I'm good like that.:loveshower:
Cheers all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning! 

MR, I too was wondering about Sue.

Stan, you sound better! I suspect you would have to fly into LA too. My friend who lives part time in Aus. always flies into LAX and then goes from there. There must be a reason. Closest airport from your parts perhaps?

I would be very willing to help you out in your journey. I LOVE doing that type of thing. Travel and plan that is! 

OK, off to have breakfast with M.

TJ, have a terrific horse day. Snggle with Callie and bring home the scents!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

*TJ*, Have a great day! You've really earned it and what a compliment that J wants you there by yourself. She has a lot of faith in you, so you need to place some faith in yourself too my dear.

*Nicker*, when you're helping Stan plan his trip be sure to send him across I40 in N Arizona. Beautiful during Spring, Summer and Fall and only takes me about 45 minutes to get up there. 

*Maryland*, hoping your weather is good to you. Would be nice to get a couple more pics from you before your riding season comes to a close.

*Stan*, so sorry about James. It happens though right? Don't understand why SWMBO is against you having Bugs? You do all the care for him right? What will you do with him when you make your trip here?

And you may not even have to pick a fight at Sturgis. Just casually and strategically wander by one already in progress. I've heard there's always one going on somewhere.

Well, our huge storm that was supposed to "drown" us was another bust. There was about 5 mins of rain about 20 miles away and then here at home nothin'. ((sigh)) Here they are still talking about a strong El Nino that is supposed to bring us a very wet winter. Hmmmm., we'll see. Just in case we are going to measure our driveway (2 of them) and lay out a plan to line them with rail road ties and put out fine gravel. I've wanted them bordered for years but we just never got around to it. We had 3/4 minus rock down but it's so hard on the dogs feet there's always someone with a stone bruise. Maybe the smaller gravel be easier on them but still give us something non muddy to drive on.


----------



## Happy Place

Blue we did crushed concrete a couple years ago. As long as it's really crushed, it's good. We got some ankle rollers in there so I was not as happy! We need to do something, thinking asphalt millings this time. Our drive is about 500 feet with a curve, through a section of wetlands. It's hard to get a big dump truck back there to lay it out. Needs to be done soon though. We had a little snow/sleet last night that was still around at 8 am!

Off to an anniversary party today. Horses after that. Hopefully get the hay issue discussed!


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I've seen those asphalt millings. Some folks we know is N. Az use them and say they old up well.


----------



## Maryland Rider

HP & Blue:

I have used the RC2 which is recycled concrete about 2" diameter.
Spread this in the fall and let it sink in. A bit rough at first.
Cover it with the road millings in the spring after it dries up a bit.
Last time was about 35 tons of RC2 and 75 tons of recycled asphalt.

Got those front end breaks completed about 10 minutes ago.
4 hours left front, less than 40 minutes right front, don't ask.
Nothing would come apart on the left.
I loosened the lug nuts and just went for a drive till I heard some noise.
Not my normal practice but tire would not even come off.
Second pass got the rotor loose.

Been quieter here today everyone must have went to church. Long Mass?
Poured a little Corn getting ready for new episode of "The Walking Dead".
Everyone loves zombies!

Night All:

To those of your that rode today I am jealous.
My daughter road out at home but got tired of the goat following again.
Her horse gets jiggy and tries to cow kick the goat, it is a pain in the a$$.


----------



## Celeste

I guess I should have ridden today. It is the opening week of deer season, so that discouraged me. I went on a major cleaning rampage instead. DH only rescued a few things from the trash............

I inherited some really nice furniture from my parents, and I am trying to make a place to put it.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, Have a great day! You've really earned it and what a compliment that J wants you there by yourself. She has a lot of faith in you, so you need to place some faith in yourself too my dear.


And I did:loveshower: Blue, when I got there, was Home Alone & it didn't bother me a bit. i think my confidence in myself has grown in spite of what my brain would like to say about it.:wink:

Got out there almost 2 hrs before A (the boarder & her farrier) arrived. Miss Callie got a solid 1 1/2 hrs of grooming (J said to give those patch areas a "good scrubbing" w/the rubber curry. The she got the hard brush to flick all the stuff stuff, then the soft brush, then mane/tail conditioner on the mane/tail brush & both got combed out. She loved every minute.

It was rather hot, so thought to put some water into my cupped palm from my water bottle for her to lap. First time she didn't know what to think, but successive times she lapped the offering right up & asked for more...which she got, of course.

I had thought to take her back to the bathing hose area, to try & get mare gunkies off of her hiney & back legs, but A's farrier came in & parked beside it, so, no. I did brush off as much as I could, which she accepted (rubber curry, not so much).

J had told me to ask A if she needed any help from me, but she didn't; did chat w/her a few minutes about SammyD, about how much he's been loved & appreciated.

So, then went home. Had a very nice respite time, out in the air w/something useful to do & with my hands on a horse.

Callie got 3 cookies; J's other 4 were on high alert when Callie got put back in her pen, like "Cookie Sucker is almost here!" So, yeah, Spirit, Fire, Bailey & Mimi each got a cookie (although Spirit was required to bow first...had to make her work just a tiny bit, after all...)

That's it for me, but happy to share a bit of horse "news".


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, here's a pic of shiny old Callie...she wanted a 4th or 5th or 17th cookie...she didn't get it...


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, have a terrific horse day. Snggle with Callie and bring home the scents!


Did snuggle...scents? Does this mean I have to finally wash my hands & take off my jeans & boots?! Don't want the scent to be gone, but got it in my nose for the rest of the night!:loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

PS I'd bought a saddle stand eons ago when I'd bought a saddle. The saddle got sold when I was "done" (yeah...right...) but kept the stand.

I told J last time I saw her about it, saying I'd give it to her (as there's one she has that's so old as to be useless). So today I took it & put it in the extra tack/storage shed for her.

I feel good about that.


----------



## Happy Place

It was,a gorgeous day today. We were outside at the 50th anniversary party of friends. Very good turn out.
Farmer was there. He leaned into me and whispered "I can't keep the horses in the pasture " I wispered back "they need more hay". Then he gave me a hug. We talked it out for a minute and now I know that when I think they need hay, I can go to the loft and put some out. I feel so relieved to know that! When I came to feed, he had already put out a new round bale.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I rode Friday night and today. The weather was perfect..a little chilly, but perfect sweatshirt weather.

I wasnt going to ride Friday night, i was exhausted, but hubby got on Blue so I grabbed Isabella's bareback pad and off we went. We did the short trail and played on the obstacle course.

Today, we walked the longer trail before we pulled out the horses to make sure they were clear. We dont do a lot of trail riding on the farm during the summer due to the horse flies, bees, and snakes! So we had no idea if we had treees that came down during the summer storms or what.

But the trails were clear and off we went. Isabella did lots of hills to strengthen that stifle. Blue was a rockstar. Isabella was spooky the whole time for some reason. Blue was stoic. He is definitely meant to be on the trail and we have vowed to get them both on the trail more often. We rode for about an hour on the trails behind the farm. My knees were killing me because I had my heels down so hard because she kept spooking at nothing. I dropped my stirrups when we got back to the farm and just rode around without them. Felt good to stretch those legs of mine.

Got 17k steps in today, according to my fitbit.

I also got out all my winter clothes. :sad:

But I refuse to put on the heat in the house yet. It was 55 degrees in here this morning. I try to wait until Nov. 1. I am stubborn that way!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## ellen hays

Eole;8135794Ellen said:


> Natalie
> 
> Thank you for the advice. Will be very careful with Peaches. The boots are expensive, but she is not replaceable. I think I worry over her too much. Just cant help it. Will follow your advice to the letter. Your advice is really appreciated. Thank you so much. Will let you know how she does.:thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry about the no show re: the 4 runner. You are so patient. Such inconsideration on his part. Sorry:sad:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spent the morning over helping Keith and Gina with the new barn.. DH played with the skid loader and a dump truck moving dirt while I helped measure, cut, and install stall walls. Decided when the snow squalls started about lunchtime, we better ride sooner rather than later!

Because it was Sunday and no hunting, we of course saw all kinds of deer. This particular one was standing just to the side of DH's tree stand:












It squalled snow off and on the whole ride.. silly weather:











Got cookie?











This week's picture of the pond:











It was about 42F with a real feel upper 20s.. about 20 degrees below normal.. killed me to have to get out my winter riding tights, but glad I did as the wind was sharp. I refused to take any pictures of the snow.


----------



## Acadianartist

Feel like I'm eavesdropping on a conversation between friends. But I wanted to say thanks again to all of you for your kind comments about my knee pain. They're no better tonight even though I haven't ridden again since Friday. But I planted 122 cloves of garlic, covered it with leaves and spruces branches which I cut, canned a dozen bottles of tomatoes and a half-dozen more of spaghetti sauce, did like eleventy-million loads of laundry... so no rest for the weary! 

Eole, yes, I need to see my Dr. about this knee issue. I went to see her about it two years ago and she dismissed it as normal aging. But she is the type you have to push for a referral so that's what I'll do. 

Also, I so envy those of you who got to ride today. I didn't even get to the barn (my daugther's horse is boarded about 30 minutes away from here). I miss him even though we've only had him a couple of weeks. I don't need to ride, just to be near him, caring for him. Is it wrong that I'm so attached to my daughter's horse? And yes, I will be getting my own next summer, when our barn is built, but cannot buy a second one now since we are paying premium board. Can't wait until the day I can look out my window and see my horses running in the back. 

Sorry, rambling. I do hope my daughter is in this for the long haul, but either way, I'll have my horses. I waited long enough to have horses again. But I worry that maybe I'm into this more than she is... mind you, she's only 10 but has been riding for four years now. Any other horse moms out there? It's great that we share an interest, but I'd never want her to do it for my sake. 

Such are the things one ponders on a Sunday night.


----------



## corgi

Plase dont feel like you are eavesdropping Artist! Everyone is welcome here. This little family can always have more members!


----------



## ellen hays

corgi said:


> Plase dont feel like you are eavesdropping Artist! Everyone is welcome here. This little family can always have more members!


Hey, I agree 100%. We really have a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjtalon

Acadianartist said:


> Feel like I'm eavesdropping on a conversation between friends. sake.


Nope, you've just sat down at "the table" (a reference to Blue; we all gather 'round the table)...I think there's a buffet set up...:rofl:


----------



## Koolio

Good evening everyone!

It was a busy weekend! The tack sale yesterday was just lots of old dirty tack. Yuck! After the tack sale, I went to talk to the vet. Sam's ACTH levels are still high ( meaning he has Cushings) but they are much improved from the summer. So, we are going in the right direction. I think I am going to pay a friend of DD's to do a trace clip on him so he doesn't overheat so much. Vet thought it was a good idea too.
I had to make an appearance at DH's motorcycle club BBQ, so did that. Right after, DD and I hauled in for another dressage lesson. We worked on lifting the withers and coming onto the bridle at WTC. Boy, did I work hard, but Koolio worked even harder! Every lesson, I want to compete in dressage more and more. I feel like I am learning so much!
Friday evening was family movie night. We watched the Fifth Element snuggled up with the dogs at home.

Today was busy too! Last weekend I bought a new sewing machine as the one I've had for 30 some years finally decided it didn't like doing horse blankets anymore and gave up. This morning I washed and mended Koolio's rain sheet. The new machine works like a charm and paid for itself with fixing and not replacing just this one blanket. After that DD and I cleaned tack, washed all the saddle pads and gave the tack room a scrub. (Thanks for the inspiration Phantom!). My barn looks amazing. My house, not so much... In my defence, I did bake a batch of cookies this afternoon and did a zillion loads of laundry. I also got all the bedding for 4 beds washed and hung out in the sun to dry so everything is nice and clean and fresh.

After lunch DD and I took Koolio and Sam out for a ride. I practiced getting Koolio to lift, collect and trot big in the field. He did awesome and gave me some beautiful movement! Sam loved being out and DD got him sporting some of his old dressage moves too. It was a lovely warm sunny day, so after the ride, Sam got a bath with some medicated shampoo to treat his rain scald. He loved that! And, his sores are much improved.

All in all, a great day, but sadly it ended in tragedy. The neighbour called this evening to let us know a woman drove into his yard to say she hit a cat on the road. She thought it was the neighbours, but it turned out to be our George. I am so sad to lose him, but also grateful to know what happened and that it was very quick. RIP George. He was a handsome cat and a great mouser...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Wow! Sounds like everyone had a great Sunday! Sorry MR about the front wheel. :x

Corgi, if trees fell over the summer, that could be just some more trail obstacles for you! :wink: Sweatshirt weather? I WISH! I had to pull the gloves, hats and scarves out! :sad:

Nice day here. Decided to save my rides for during the week when it is supposed to be in the 60s again, and not the low 40s. :icon_rolleyes:

Totally cleaned out one stall down to the floor. Ugh, I'm out of shape!

Did several loads of laundry, so I am ready to pack for our trip. Must pack light!
Ready for this work week, need to be ready for next....I get home very late.
Arragnements are made for Pipes to go to the kennel. First time we've ever put a dog in a kennel for a trip, but do not think my DM could handle Pipes for the weekend. I feel good about this. We got her the 'upgraded' package where she will get two special walks per day. 

Had a really nice breakfast with M. We were talking about my new saddle pad and how it 'seems' to be helping. We were discussing Jay's shoulder, which always seems to be 'out' when the therapist comes, and it is what I believe has been causeing him to 'trip/stumble' during our last month or so of rides.

Did I tell you guys about that? In case I hadn't....I kept telling anyone who would listen that I felt like he wasn't using his shoulder correctly. Like he was afraid to totally take a complete forward step. that would make him trip b/c he wasn't fully extending his leg. This is also the leg that shows some signs in the x-ray....so never know...is it the foot or is it the shoulder?

I"m the one that rides him, so I *really thought *it was the shoulder. The more I looked at the saddle, the more I thought it was interfering with the shoulder. That is why I got a new pad. Ya da Ya da

Anyway...as M and I discussed this at length she wondered....is his shoulder thing a conformation thing???? Hmmm He has white spots on both shoulders where he had previously been ridden with improper saddles. (prior to my purchase of him) She wondered.....is the white mark bigger on that right side? :think:

At dinner time I check. YEP! IT is quite a bit bigger and WAY whiter! So....conclusion? He has had issues with this particular shoulder for a LONG time! More than likely a conformation thing that effects saddle fitting.

So....let's hope this new pad ends his pain. :loveshower:

Despite the cold, it was a lovely evening at the barn last night. Could it be cause I was the only one there? LOL Both DM and her DH were gone for the night.....so much more peace when I am alone. :wink:

TJ, glad you got some horse time in.

Koolio, sounds like you are making great progress!

Gotta start my day. Here are a few pictures from last evening. We still have nice colors going on. The sky has been glorious.

Have a good day all.


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, so sorry about George the Cat. But better to know than to wonder what had happened.

Sounds like everyone had a pretty good weekend, mine was ok too, nothing too exciting, DD had three friends to stay over for a movie night. Not a lot of sleeping got done....

Today I went to see the hand surgeon. Seems I have a neuroma? Basically I severed the nerve in my thumb and rather than healing I have a bunch of nerve endings embedded in the scar tissue. And the scar has contracted and is now restricting the movement of my thumb. So now I have been booked in on Dec 1st to have the scar modified and a nerve graft done. So that will be six weeks at least of no riding, so I'd better get off my behind and do some before that!


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, Yay! :mylittlepony: I bet you slept with a smile on your face all night long!

*Happy*, Whew, how relieved you must be! 

*Corgi*, What a wonderful ride for you. LOL! I wait until Nov. 1 for a lot of things too. You're right, it's nothing more than stubborn!

*Ellen*, when I finally got my old Bart over 20 years ago, I worried and fretted over him constantly. Then after a couple of years I got more comfortable and confident in his care. Theennnn, after he started aging I would worry over his care more and more. Now that he's in his mid 30's I'm a nut about his care. So I absolutely understand 

*Phantom*, If you don't take any pictures of the snow it doesn't really exist, right?

*Artist*, I don't think you're really eavesdropping, just dropping in. As a horse mom with grown kids I can say enjoy it! My daughter loved riding with me for many years. Until she got into high school :icon_rolleyes: but by that time her passion switched to sports. I have wonderful memories of our rides though and just as many wonderful memories of watching her play sports. Sooooo….. roll with it.

*Koolio*, I'm so sorry! I had a hard time "liking" your post. What a wonderful day with a heart wrenching ending. But agree with you. At least you know and never have to wonder where George is and why he didn't come home. :hug:

*Nicker*, sounds like he's had this issue for awhile. Have you had many opportunities to ride with this new pad? It may take awhile to show any results. Glad you had a peaceful time at the barn. Sometimes that's worth a lot!

*Vicki*, Yikes! But you'll feel so much better after it's taken care of. I didn't have that kind of trouble, but fell to a severe case of RSD (reflexive sympathetic disorder) after a bad colle's fracture of my right wrist. I let it go too long (we were on vacation), idiot surgeon repaired it badly, then didn't refer me to PT right away, blah, blah. After that the trauma sent the nerve endings into outer space! It took another surgeon and almost 2 years of PT to get the use back. Moral of the story... stick with it and get it repaired!

Well, I had a pretty productive Sunday. I haven't cleaned out my office in about 15 years. When the kids were in school I had an extra desk and some files and what not set up for home work. No need for that now and I'm trying to down size so gave the desk and one file cabinet to son and DIL for when they move. I started cleaning them out and realized that I haven't cleaned out files for years. So I started shredding years and years of stuff. I had to actually go to Walmart and buy a new shredder because the old one finally died. But its down to a manageable size and much more organized.

They've paid they're deposit on the duplex and the power should be turned on today so they're hoping to get off work in time to move in. If not tonight then tomorrow for sure. So, I'll have my house back soon! 

Down side is they couldn't find anyplace for rent that they could afford with horse property so I'll STILL be taking care of their horses. I'm getting too old for this. It wouldn't be so bad if I weren't such a nut case about clean stalls and proper care. Where they're moving is too far to make the trip here daily to help out soooooo…..

Still have lots to do today and for the first time in months will be home alone! Just me. All by myself! Whatever shall I do? :wink:


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone. 

Friday night me and another girl at the barn took Lady and Paytin and rode out in the big field. I was able to get Lady into a rough canter for the first time. The air was crisp and fall smelling. We had a great time.

Hope you don't kill me. I only have a few pics to show you of the Quarter Horse Congress. We were running from this thing to that thing.























Boy my feet hurt. So much to see and we were there all day Saturday. 

We back to catch up now on my reading.


----------



## Twalker

Acadianartist said:


> Feel like I'm eavesdropping on a conversation between friends. But I wanted to say thanks again to all of you for your kind comments about my knee pain. They're no better tonight even though I haven't ridden again since Friday. But I planted 122 cloves of garlic, covered it with leaves and spruces branches which I cut, canned a dozen bottles of tomatoes and a half-dozen more of spaghetti sauce, did like eleventy-million loads of laundry... so no rest for the weary!
> 
> Eole, yes, I need to see my Dr. about this knee issue. I went to see her about it two years ago and she dismissed it as normal aging. But she is the type you have to push for a referral so that's what I'll do.
> 
> Also, I so envy those of you who got to ride today. I didn't even get to the barn (my daugther's horse is boarded about 30 minutes away from here). I miss him even though we've only had him a couple of weeks. I don't need to ride, just to be near him, caring for him. Is it wrong that I'm so attached to my daughter's horse? And yes, I will be getting my own next summer, when our barn is built, but cannot buy a second one now since we are paying premium board. Can't wait until the day I can look out my window and see my horses running in the back.
> 
> Sorry, rambling. I do hope my daughter is in this for the long haul, but either way, I'll have my horses. I waited long enough to have horses again. But I worry that maybe I'm into this more than she is... mind you, she's only 10 but has been riding for four years now. Any other horse moms out there? It's great that we share an interest, but I'd never want her to do it for my sake.
> 
> Such are the things one ponders on a Sunday night.


Welcome to the forum. Just come on in and join the conversations. This is a great group of people.


----------



## Blue

Twalker, sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Twalker, sounds like you had a good time.


Sure did but I was pooped when I got home. The horses where beautiful. The Congress has gotten very big since I was last there.


----------



## Acadianartist

Thanks for your welcoming words all! 

Koolio - sorry for the loss of your cat. 

Blue - thanks for the advice. I guess I had hoped my daughter would love horses as much as me, but you're right, it's going to be entirely up to her to choose what she wants. I will support her no matter what. 

Nice pictures of the Quarter Horse Congress TWalker. I really love that gorgeous buckskin in the last picture! 

Hope everyone had a decent Monday!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*MR*: had to laugh at the mental picture of the tagalong goat. what an image.
*
tj*: hooray for horse sunday! sounds like a great one.

*HP*: excellent news on the hay.. i am sure the horses thank you profusely.

*Eole*: so annoying to cancel plans and then not have the person show up!! hope all your snow is gone.

*Koolio*: so very sorry to hear about your George 

*corgi*: glad you got some riding, even if your mare was being a bit silly.

*TWalker*: not surprised you didn't have much time to think of pictures. what was your favorite thing you saw?

*Blue*: you know you have done some serious cleaning out when you have to buy a new shredder! :rofl:

*Artist*: you seem to be on the right track with encouraging your DD no matter what her interests.. but you introduced her to an ayrab, she will be hooked for life! :wink:


Day here was pretty quiet. It was like winter this morning (22F when I got up), so I was happy to hide in the house and continue my organization spree. I pulled basically everything out of my closet and sorted through it.. even managed to curb my hoarding tendancies and tossed some stuff and bagged a lot of clothing to yard sale.

DH was away at endless meetings today, so I had all the dogs home with me. Decided to take them for a brief walk when the sun came out in the afternoon.





















The horses apparently found the dogs romping around stare-worthy:


----------



## Eole

*MR*, I like your goat. 

*TJ*: Horse Sunday, sounds perfect.

*Koolio*, so sorry about Georges. You are lucky to have a dressage barn/indoor arena within reasonable driving distance. Do you do dressage and western dressage at the same facility?

*HP*, good news about discussing hay with the farmer, that's a relief.
*Corg*i, glad you could ride and Bella felt Young!

*Blue*:


> Just me. All by myself! Whatever shall I do? :wink:


 *Ride? *
*PH*: dogs and horses with fall colors: gorgeous!

*NM*: Jay could very well have had this shoulder issue before you had him. Hope the pad solves the discomfort.

*Vicki*: it's a bitter-sweet situation: glad they can do surgery to improve the pain but sorry you'll be out of the saddle right in your riding season.

*TWalker*, I've never been to a big horse show. Probably a good thing, I think I would spend too much...

I could have ridden yesterday but I chickened out. WAYYYY to cold!!! -10C (14F) in the morning and never went over -6C during the day (22F) Did some yard work and got so cold, couldn't warm up even well dressed. My body will adapt, but the transition is brutal. So I kept the wood stove burning and did some cooking. 

Election day in Canada, I'm watching results coming in very slowly.


----------



## corgi

What would be the last thing you would want to find in the mail when you get home from a stressful 12 hour work day?

A. An overdue notice from a bill you forgot to pay
B. An special assessment from the HOA
C. A recall notice for your car.
D. A jury summons for US District Court in the state capital for 2 weeks in November, a time in which you are scheduled to be in New York City for a much needed girl's long weekend.

If you guessed D, you now know what I am dealing with this evening.

Tomorrow begins my evidence collection such as my train ticket, show tickets, hotel reservation, so I may request an excuse for the time I will be in NYC and pray they will grant it to me. This trip was planned in August. Everything is paid for.

Since it is Federal Court, i am not sure how lenient they are on excusing people. I just want to be excused for those 3 days...not the full two weeks.

And I would also like to know why I receive jury summons at least every 3-4 years and other peopke I have known NEVER receive one. Dont they know I would be a horrible juror. I have the attention span of a gnat! I always get to the selection phase and then one of the lawyers strikes me. I guess I look like a better juror on paper than in real life.

So I wish I would stop being asked to serve. 

Back to horse talk.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning l!

jUst a quick pop in to clarify.....Yes, we are quite certain that Jay has had the shoulder issue prior to my purchase, it is just showing up now that we do some heavy riding.

He was in some sort of accident prior to my purchase. He is covered in heavy duty scars literally from head to toe. (funny, the day I bought him....I didn't see one scar! :wink

Vet, farrier, massage therapist all agree that he was slammed forward at one point...don't know if it was a trailer accident, cattle accident, what....but he has two indentations on the front of both shoulders that are from a blow. All has checked out to be fine, but after something like that, we are certain there will be ramifications.

Hence all the issues I've had with him....they came with him....he had a rough life in the cattle ranch (or so they say he worked). My job as his owner is to make him the most comfortable he can possibly be for the rest of his day with me.  After three years, we are getting there, not having much of a background on him.

His shoulder is always 'out' when the therapist comes....but the puzzle is why......every little thing leads me to the next little thing. I am excited that maybe I am finding the end of the string. 

All is well. We were meant for each other....both covered in scars....makes us interesting.....we have lots of stories to tell. :wink::cowboy:I :loveshower: my guy. 

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, that's...just..wrong. Hope you can get out of it.

Tracey, very sorry about the cat.

Nicker, bet your glad to be finding a way to help Jay cope with his old shoulder injury.

Worked 4 hrs at 1st location last night, 7a-3p today at 2nd location...solo. Eeek! But it's a small place, hope I don't irritate too many people 'tho with my newbiness.

No time to comment on all, but have read all.

Later!


----------



## Blue

Morning everyone!

Serious rain, thunder and lightening here this morning! It's awesome. Or at least it is until I think about what it does to my stalls and driveway. O well. I love a good storm. The dogs are wound up though. Lightening is pretty close. And only one cat came in this morning so I'll have to hope Mama Bear comes in later when it lets up.


----------



## Twalker

Acadianartist said:


> Thanks for your welcoming words all!
> 
> Koolio - sorry for the loss of your cat.
> 
> Blue - thanks for the advice. I guess I had hoped my daughter would love horses as much as me, but you're right, it's going to be entirely up to her to choose what she wants. I will support her no matter what.
> 
> Nice pictures of the Quarter Horse Congress TWalker. I really love that gorgeous buckskin in the last picture!
> 
> Hope everyone had a decent Monday!


Buckskins are beautiful and this one was glowing and shiny.


----------



## Celeste

Update on my baby bird. He says that he is a sweet bird.


----------



## Celeste

He only talks when he is in his cage, but you can see him much better when he is out.


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, that is awesome! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Update on my baby bird. He says that he is a sweet bird.
> 
> It's a Sweet Bird - YouTube


Celeste

What a neat bird. Yeah, 'sweet bird' Should sign him up for audio for Star Wars. So cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Have been under the weather. Was sitting here chiming in Sat. and something caught in my lower back. What a wimp. Writhing in pain with muscle spasms. Hadn't had one like this since '82. Making it back. So gimped out. Getting ready to order a hoof jack for maintenance on Peaches feet. Hopefully, will be over my set back to start getting ready for her boots. Then, some boot practice. Then, hopefully some trail riding. Will go to Lowe's for a rubber mallet. Probably a silly question but, do the mallets vary in size and weight and what is preferable for tapping on hoofboots? Thanks.

Have a great p.m.

God bless 

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, Celeste that's incredible!! "that's a sweet bird is very clear"!! There's a whole conversation going on there, huh?!...I swear I heard "she's gonna see" & "restaurant" & "talk to me".

Wow!


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> Oh, Celeste that's incredible!! "that's a sweet bird is very clear"!! There's a whole conversation going on there, huh?!...I swear I heard "she's gonna see" & "restaurant" & "talk to me".
> 
> Wow!


Here is what I have picked out. I think I heard restaurant too.

At beginning“can she saybad bird”
About 34 seconds “to talk to you.. to try “
At 42 seconds “for three years”
At 1:20 “Maybe he can’t talk at all”
At 2:41 “happy sweet bird” 

I may have also heard a word I should not have said, but I'll let you look for it yourself.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Celeste*: the bird is fantastic!

*ellen*: SO sorry to hear about your back.. as someone with back issues, i can cringe in sympathy with you. hope the spasms have stopped and you are out and about again.


Today I spent the morning running errands, then went over to Gina's barn for an amazing afternoon of horses! The weather was perfection: 70, light breeze, sunny. Gina wanted to get on her new guy (he still doesn't have a name), so I rode Gemma as a babysitter. The new horse did great, actually taking the lead quite a bit as he walks much faster than Gemma.































After we got back, still had some time so decided to take her other 2 horses out. I got to ride Gisele, who is Gina's heart horse. Nobody has ever ridden her before but Gina, so I was super flattered to be allowed to ride her! We figure she will be the best to match the new guy's paces, but didn't want to take then out together the first time in case Gisele didn't deal well with a stranger on her back. But she did great, so she will get the babysitter job from now on.

Didn't go too far as Gina was riding a draft cross mare who is hardly fit, but we tootled around and enjoyed the day.


----------



## Eole

Celeste, that bird is awesome. I listened twice, as I laughed too much the first time and missed some. What a talkative bird, it really sounds like a conversation.
I hear many words, didn't catch any "bad word" but now I'm curious... Think I heard "sweat kiss" at some point.
Thanks for sharing, it sure put a smile at the end of a long tiring day.

PH, beautiful trails, glad you can enjoy the good weather on horseback.
Do I see snow on your trails?


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Here is what I have picked out. I think I heard restaurant too.
> 
> At beginning“can she saybad bird”
> About 34 seconds “to talk to you.. to try “
> At 42 seconds “for three years”
> At 1:20 “Maybe he can’t talk at all”
> At 2:41 “happy sweet bird”
> 
> I may have also heard a word I should not have said, but I'll let you look for it yourself.


I thought I heard that word too! This bird seems to be listening to everything:rofl Geez, I thought parrots were bad;(in past, had a cockateil (sp) & an orange-wing Amazon)...and parakeets.Everyone talked, big time! But this species?! Awesome!!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Quiet these last couple days! 

Celeste, I love the bird! Awesome!!

Ellen, ugh....back pain is the worst.  HOpe you feel better soon.

TWalker, so....did you buy anything? Did you watch any classes? Trailers, trailers, trailers....there are so many aren't there? Did you see the HUGE one the size of a bus by Leonard Truck and Trailer? OH MY! I can't even imagine what that thing must cost. :eek_color:

Roaddy, everything alright? I always look forward to your morning posts?

TJ, hows the job? Do you have your schedule for the weekend?

Have a great day all! :cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

POsted...but never mind.

Have a good day.......


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

*Phantom*, those pics were beautifu! What lovely country. I'm just a little jealous. Our fall colors here are pale. 

*Celeste*, I still say that little bird is a hoot.

*Ellen*, I'm so sorry your back is having problems. That's awful! Hope you get it on the mend soon.


I know I read more, but now I can't remember it all. I was invited to a moonlight ride here this weekend, but now it looks like it's iffy. If there's too much cloud cover it probably won't happen, but I'm thinking of heading out early and at least getting in a ride. Can't take a dog because there's a heavy coyote population out there.

Kids are trying to get moved out but work schedules are complicating things. Plus when they were at the new place yesterday, there was some sort of glitch in the water turn on. That's kinda funny cuz son had already packed up their bed and linens in my truck hoping to be able to move in last night. But, when DIL realized the water hadn't been turned on yet she pretty much nixed that idea. So, it was back over here and order a pizza! Maybe today will go better for them.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Blue, Nickers and PH13 - Thanks so much for get well wishes. Just takin it easy and only making trips to the barn for feeding and watering. Couldn't get into my truck to drive to barn spasms were so bad Saturday, but was able to get in and sit yesterday. Chiropractor apptmt tomorrow. 

Just wanted to chime in quickly as this is where 'it happened, at the computer.:icon_rolleyes: But, had to say 'hello.'

Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> TWalker, so....did you buy anything? Did you watch any classes? Trailers, trailers, trailers....there are so many aren't there? Did you see the HUGE one the size of a bus by Leonard Truck and Trailer? OH MY! I can't even imagine what that thing must cost. :eek_color:


I bought a few things. I got a small tack box, a colorful tail back and hoof pick and and saddle cover.

Got to see a little bit of a Please class. Wanted to see more but the other girls wanted to shop.

Not sure if I saw the Leonard Trailer. I did see one that had a slide out patio. My BO got a huge used trailer with living quarter. There are camping trips in our future. Yipee!!!


----------



## Twalker

Celeste said:


> Update on my baby bird. He says that he is a sweet bird.
> 
> It's a Sweet Bird - YouTube


OMG! Your bird is amazing. He just carries on a conversation. Way too cool.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, hows the job? Do you have your schedule for the weekend?


Job's going fine so far. Don't have the new week's (the week ends on Thursday) schedule yet, hopefully this afternoon when I go in.


----------



## Twalker

Got to ride outside in the huge field last night. I was by myself with Lady. We were loosing day light. I am so proud of her. She was a little snorty and called out a few time but she listened to my leg ques. I can't wait to get on actual trails and ride her. I just love this girl. We work good togehter. I coulln't ask for more. 

Her neck reining is much better and she stands at the mounting block without moving. Wish I could buy her.

I think I have caught up reading and replying. Probably missed someone.

Have a great day and hope you get to ride. I am planning on riding tonite.


----------



## tjtalon

Raining this morning. Wanted to sleep later, but lady upstairs was noisier even than usual.

Work 3p-11p today, off tomorrow. Wonder what kind of schedule I'll get now. Am not having an easy time with flipping back & forth between days & swings, my head feels filled w/mud. Whine whine...

Ellen, hope your back gets to feeling better today.

Nicker, bet you're just about packed up & ready by now.

Going to go lie down for a little while. Everyone take care!

(Rick, where you be?)


----------



## Celeste

I listened to my bird video again. It is right at 2:31, I am afraid that I hear an alternate term for manure. "Ahhhhhh $$..." Of course if that is what I am hearing, I can't imagine who would have let that slip...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtYXMNTYCzc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH, Do I see snow on your trails? :grin:


H*ll no, none of that evil white stuff around here.. this week anyway. Thought the horrible stuff did fall from the sky on Sunday, its since warmed up to upper 60Fs/low 70Fs.. simply perfect.


*ellen*: did you twist wrong using your computer and set your back to spasming? that seems to be how mine does it any more.. never when I am doing something rigorous, but always something silly.

*Twalker*: camping trips in the future sounds fantastic.. and sounds like you have a great mare to take!

*tj*: hope you get your schedule today so you can figure out your next Horse Day asap.. also hope you don't have to flip flop between shifts much. that would kill me too.. my body likes routine.


Mother nature was smiling again today, with temps in the low 70s, bright sun, and a light breeze. Spent the morning helping my MIL make apple dumplings (I am chief apple peeler :wink, got my own dinner thrown into the crock pot (tried buffalo chicken chili), then rushed out to the barn to saddle up! 

Phin got the nod today and he was awesome from the start. He has been mr fidget in the crossties.. never pulling on them, but not keeping his feet still for more than 3 seconds at a time either. Not today! He stood like a champ, foot cocked and about asleep. Got on and he was much more relaxed to start with, able to walk on a loose rein right from the start (that has never happened before when going out alone). He is still spooking at anything that moves in the bushes (*sigh*) but its mostly just a startle and hesitation now, versus actual moving feet to the side. 

Wandered around the farm for a bit, then went down to the road to meet Christine and Gracelyn. It was their first solo venture and I was happy to see Christine still on board! Gina had gotten held up, so we wandered around the farm a bit more waiting for Gina and Gisele, then headed out together for a mosey.











Stopped to talk with one of the neighbors (its her dad's farm we can ride on and she is a horsey person too), and used it as a great schooling experience for Phin as she has some loud dogs which I asked her to let out. Phin eyeballed them for a moment, but then ignored them. Woohoo! Phin was also the only horse who didn't take offense when the silly female peacocks hopped up onto the porch roof and strutted around while we were talking.











Phin was totally mellow all day. He led when necessary but was also content to let the faster-walking horses venture ahead without wanting to hurry to catch up, even when heading home.











Just about home, Gracelyn decided that she didn't like our "neighbors" so Phin was happy to lead the way over to them to show her it was no big deal.
















Could not have asked for a nicer ride. 
:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, That. Is. Awesome! Don't you just love rides like that?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello Everyone!! 

Sorry I have been out of touch for a bit; been following along as much as possible, but too busy to comment. 

*Celeste*: What a Sweeeet Bird! Hahahaha I really loved the video. So absolutely amazing. 

*Ellen*: sorry your back is hurting, hope you are better very soon!

*Koolio*: Love all the dressage riding you are doing; it is addictive!! Sorry to hear of your poor cat, but truly grateful the lady stopped to let you all know what happened. 

*Eole*: sounds way too cold! Hoping a warmup is in the future

*Twalker*: Sounds like you had a blast at Congress, and great news about the trailer! Your Lady is a true beauty! 

*Phantom*: Wonderful riding! So nice that Phin is settling so well into a nice ride. He is so beautiful! You have certainly kept busy with riding and cleaning! Impressive!

*Artist*: Jump right in and join the family around the table; there's plenty of room on the benches! 

*Stan*: Good to hear your metal beast has quit tossing you off. Enjoy the ride!! 

*MR*: Hope all is well and you are able to hit the trails this weekend!

*Nicker*: I hope the pad helps Jay, he is such a nice horse! Have fun on your trip, Piper sounds like she is in the palace!! 

*VickieRose*: Can't wait to see pictures of your DD on her horse! How is your Daddy feeling? Hopefully spring will perk him up. 

*Roadyy*: Where have you been? Hope your truck is running smooth

*Sue*: It has been a long time; everything ok??


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I went to QH Congress too last week, and had a good time wandering around on my own. 

I saw MANY fabulous horse trailers, from mansions to stream-lined basic ones. Some nice trucks out there too!! 

I managed to keep my head and not buy a new trailer, but it was very tempting!! Stopped to buy a lotto ticket on the way home...so maybe can dream of one, lol.

I did find a few things to buy  will post some pictures tomorrow if I don't run out of time!! 

In other news, I carried Sir Atlas home from Mr. Vet's on Tuesday. Jeez that little guy has grown just in two weeks! Plus he is HEAVY, I mean HEAVY. Can't imagine what he will weigh when grown. 

I was a bit concerned I wouldn't be able to stop the trailer, and I have NEVER felt like that! I swear my Percheron/Arab cross did not weigh that much as a full grown 16h horse! 

Sir Atlas is only 2.5 yrs and he weighs a TON. I am really not sure what to think...

I measured him as soon as we unloaded and he got a drink. Just over 14.2H at the withers, and 14.3 on his croup. I honestly don't know how big he is going to grow. His legs are so BIG. His hocks and fetlocks just look HUGE. 

I have only let him out by himself, too scared to let the others out at the same time. I just don't want a kicking fight. 

He came running up to me when I called and whinnied. It was funny really, as the first day he ran to Sassy's stall, very hopeful, and she turned around and ignored him. Tonight, he actually came running to me when I called and whistled. He was a bit nervy and worried, but overall very eager for FOOD. :wink:

Speaking of food, he ate an entire hay bag stuffed full of hay in the one hour drive home from the vets! A huge flake of hay, gone!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I listened to my bird video again. It is right at 2:31, I am afraid that I hear an alternate term for manure. "Ahhhhhh $$..." Of course if that is what I am hearing, I can't imagine who would have let that slip...........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtYXMNTYCzc&feature=youtu.be


You're right...that's exactly what he said...:rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Home & winding down...

Dawn, love to hear how well Phin is doing. You sure are packing in a lot of wonderful rides!

Good to hear from you, AnitaAnne, I was wondering where you were. Atlas strikes me, with his growing fast & hay chow-down, as a true teenager! Sounds like he likes you, too...


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> *tj*: hope you get your schedule today so you can figure out your next Horse Day asap.. also hope you don't have to flip flop between shifts much. that would kill me too.. my body likes routine.


This schedule for now seems to be see-what-each-week brings. There's not a full time available at where I'm at, but the supv is checking w/others supvs @ other locations, who may have full time. Generally, it takes 6 mos to be considered for full time somewhere, but he's pushing the "rule" with me.

Today was...interesting. When I got to work, got the new week's sched; one day on Thursday next week. My heart sank ($$loss, but then thought maybe i could see Nicker for a few minutes on this Sunday somehow), but just said I'll make it work out. Then he came back & offered to my partner tonight 3 days off since he's been working 6-7 days straight for almost 2 mos w/the shorthanded situation. Guy was delighted for a break.

Upshot is I work this coming Sat-Sun 7a-3p @ 1st location (solo, but it will be very quiet, can explore the mammoth bldg better & get over being lost) then Tues-Wed 3p-11p at same location.

Good things are: 4 days of pay lots better than one & I can get out to the horses on Monday (pending checking w/J first).

Bad thing is no chance whatever of meeting up w/Nicker (unless, Nicker, your aunt lives somewhat nearby my "location #1" & I can run out & give you a big hug in the parking lot!)

Have a bit more work interest news, but new post, so that this doesn't get eaten...


----------



## tjtalon

Later in the night, I came back from attempting a bldg patrol & the Big Guy was at the desk w/my partner (G, he's facilities director, working only under the super bigshot at ComCast that hired the security service). Nice man.

We talked for quite a bit (& he wanted to make sure that my supv had arranged for more hours for me in this next week), & in the conversation I mentioned that everyone I've worked with has been very nice & that I'm sure that H, who I will be working with for the first time Tues-Wed will be helpful also.

His face twisted & he said "H is lazy, slow & won't keep her ring out of her nose. I don't want her on my day shift". Oh. All I manged to mutter was "Heard & understood". I'd already mentioned (besides needing find my way around the bldg to be comfortable, since he seemed concerned that I was actually liking the job & was happy w/it) that I was awkward w/the card (visitor & replacement temp cards for employees who left theirs at home, both of which are manifold) process.

There happened to be a huge stack of today's cards that needed to be updated/redone for tomorrow, since those people will return that my partner said would be good practice for learning via repetition.

I was plugging away w/those while G talked & he actually helped me out here & there w/some tiny errors I was making.

I realize that this is a lot of brain-drain talking here & I apologise if necessary, but...G said he needs the process to be fast (he said that there was 108 people in the lobby this morning for a training class; all needed those temp visitor badges & all arrived between 5-ten minutes to 8a.) He also said "no worries, you have a couple of weeks".

What this means is that I'm really liked, have gotten noticed & have made a impression (despite my brain-muddled whatevers). This is a good thing. I recall being told in my 2nd interview that if a client decides that he/she likes & wants a client, that they will be worked for to keep. Fingers crossed, you guys...

Will feel wistful/sad about not getting to meet Nicker in person, but, Nicker, we tried!! (Wouldn't have been any different actually, at last job...every time I mentioned maybe needing a Sunday or Monday off, I got evasive non-answers, so...)

Anyway, two days off tomorrow & Friday will be really nice, have catching up on stuff to do & hope to get out to J's on Monday. Dang it, Nicker, if you just had one more day in town!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I am happy this job is working out for you. I knew they would see how resourceful you are!

As far as meeting....I knew it would be difficult on such a short time frame. :sad: Not kknow exactly what they have planned for us either is difficult. Like I said, I am at the mercy of those in charge, as I do not have a car or anything. We will try again another time. I love it out there, and hope to make another jaunt.

Speaking of jaunts....I will be making it back into your neck of the woods Corgi in Dec. Just booked my flight!!!! :clap: I am coming on a SAturday, hoping we can at least have dinner. R.A. comes Sunday sometime, so we will have to do a little work that day.  We will talk.

MR...maybe I"ll be closer to you this time. I'll PM you! 

I cannot believe how long it's taking to get ducks in a row for this trip! LOL I do a little at a time. So glad I didn't wait until the last minute!

The last two days have been absolutely gorgeous, so I left work semi-early to enjoy them. Living here...you never know how soon Old Man Winter will come rearing his ugly head.

I swear Jay loves his new 'athletic' boots! He seems to give me a better stride in them. Probably all in my imagination, but who cares! LOL 

Both nights he has rode really nice, so I think the pad is working. Funny, I looked at his old pad last night, and it was so clear (now that I am looking through new 'glasses') how that right shoulder area was so much dirtier. Shows me more pressure there. Learning.....forever learning and looking to make things better! 

Glad everyone enjoyed Congress. Yes, AA the TRUCKS! OH my, the trucks and trailers. :dance-smiley05: Someday I hope to have one with living quarters, but for now, I am quite satisfied with my little one.  All I need.

Here are a few pictures from the last two nights. It's sweatshirt weather and the smell of fall in the air is just so fragrant. LOVE it!! :loveshower:

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, sounds like everything is on the right track to work out. Sorry you won't get to meet up with Nicker, but maybe next time.

*Anita*, nice to hear from you! I'm sure Sir Atlas will settle in. Being a cross it's just too hard to judge how big he'll get, but his temperament and personality sounds very calm. And, just like TJ said, TEENAGER! 

*Twalker*, Lady sounds wonderful! Glad you're getting the riding in.

Just a little bit jealous over everyone's riding time. Just can't seem to get out there as much as I'd like. Part of the problem is how busy I've been, be even so it's difficult with what this neighborhood has turned into. It's just too dangerous to ride down the road to the Nat'l Forest gate so I have to trailer everywhere and that can be time consuming. I did however find a tiny gate that someone put in behind an old rural fire station down the road. Huge parking turn out right next to the fence to the Nat'l forest. Under a big mesquite tree someone cut in a wire fence. I'd have to go down there with ranger or jeep and trim a few low limbs to get a horse through, but at least it's literally 2 minutes down the road. 

Well, the kids finally got moved out, but will have to come back for their dog and cat. It was already understood that I'd be taking care of her horse, but I need to sit down with her and tell her how much each month I expect paid for his care. She keeps saying she intends to pay for his feed, but I haven't seen anything yet. :frown_color:

It will be nice to have my "territory" back and get things cleaned up the way I like. Maybe after son from Georgia visits I can get back on my painting project. Or not. We finally measured up the driveways and decided what we're going to do. Just need to get it done before the next huge rain.

Gotta open the store this morning so need to get this day rockin'

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

PH13 I can tell that 'you have been there and done that' with the back going out. And what is worse than that, not only a slight insignificant twist but one you do all the time. Oh my goodness. Really enjoyed the pics. Load up on riding time before that evil white stuff comes:icon_rolleyes:

AA Thanx. I am getting better. Sure hate being gimped out now because I really want to work with Peaches re: boots. I really hope Sir Atlas works out, he seems to have a good attitude. I still say that the clydie x next door is a wonderful horse. If Belgians are anything similar, he would turn out to be a keeper.

TJ Your job sounds really promising. Having the attention from someone in an administrative positive is great. He seems to see your desire to do a good job and be dependable. You answer 'heard and understood' was excellent. Wish I could think on my feet that well. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Nickers Pics are gorgeous. Love the colors. Thanx for sharing.

Celeste As quick as your bird is to learn things, you had better be selective in what you say around it.LOL Kinda like having a young child around. Very impressionable.

Natalie I am so wanting to use your suggestions getting her use to the boots. Weather has been great for the process, but my back sure had bad timing. As soon as I can I will let you know how we progress.

My back is getting stiff so I had better get up before I lock up. Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, I am happy this job is working out for you. I knew they would see how resourceful you are!
> 
> As far as meeting....I knew it would be difficult on such a short time frame. :sad: Not kknow exactly what they have planned for us either is difficult. Like I said, I am at the mercy of those in charge, as I do not have a car or anything. We will try again another time. I love it out there, and hope to make another jaunt.
> 
> Speaking of jaunts....I will be making it back into your neck of the woods Corgi in Dec. Just booked my flight!!!! :clap: I am coming on a SAturday, hoping we can at least have dinner. R.A. comes Sunday sometime, so we will have to do a little work that day.  We will talk.
> 
> MR...maybe I"ll be closer to you this time. I'll PM you!
> 
> I cannot believe how long it's taking to get ducks in a row for this trip! LOL I do a little at a time. So glad I didn't wait until the last minute!
> 
> The last two days have been absolutely gorgeous, so I left work semi-early to enjoy them. Living here...you never know how soon Old Man Winter will come rearing his ugly head.
> 
> I swear Jay loves his new 'athletic' boots! He seems to give me a better stride in them. Probably all in my imagination, but who cares! LOL
> 
> Both nights he has rode really nice, so I think the pad is working. Funny, I looked at his old pad last night, and it was so clear (now that I am looking through new 'glasses') how that right shoulder area was so much dirtier. Shows me more pressure there. Learning.....forever learning and looking to make things better!
> 
> Glad everyone enjoyed Congress. Yes, AA the TRUCKS! OH my, the trucks and trailers. :dance-smiley05: Someday I hope to have one with living quarters, but for now, I am quite satisfied with my little one.  All I need.
> 
> Here are a few pictures from the last two nights. It's sweatshirt weather and the smell of fall in the air is just so fragrant. LOVE it!! :loveshower:
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Love those pics. Glad Jay loves his boots.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> H*ll no, none of that evil white stuff around here.. this week anyway. Thought the horrible stuff did fall from the sky on Sunday, its since warmed up to upper 60Fs/low 70Fs.. simply perfect.
> 
> 
> *ellen*: did you twist wrong using your computer and set your back to spasming? that seems to be how mine does it any more.. never when I am doing something rigorous, but always something silly.
> 
> *Twalker*: camping trips in the future sounds fantastic.. and sounds like you have a great mare to take!
> 
> *tj*: hope you get your schedule today so you can figure out your next Horse Day asap.. also hope you don't have to flip flop between shifts much. that would kill me too.. my body likes routine.
> 
> 
> Mother nature was smiling again today, with temps in the low 70s, bright sun, and a light breeze. Spent the morning helping my MIL make apple dumplings (I am chief apple peeler :wink, got my own dinner thrown into the crock pot (tried buffalo chicken chili), then rushed out to the barn to saddle up!
> 
> Phin got the nod today and he was awesome from the start. He has been mr fidget in the crossties.. never pulling on them, but not keeping his feet still for more than 3 seconds at a time either. Not today! He stood like a champ, foot cocked and about asleep. Got on and he was much more relaxed to start with, able to walk on a loose rein right from the start (that has never happened before when going out alone). He is still spooking at anything that moves in the bushes (*sigh*) but its mostly just a startle and hesitation now, versus actual moving feet to the side.
> 
> Wandered around the farm for a bit, then went down to the road to meet Christine and Gracelyn. It was their first solo venture and I was happy to see Christine still on board! Gina had gotten held up, so we wandered around the farm a bit more waiting for Gina and Gisele, then headed out together for a mosey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped to talk with one of the neighbors (its her dad's farm we can ride on and she is a horsey person too), and used it as a great schooling experience for Phin as she has some loud dogs which I asked her to let out. Phin eyeballed them for a moment, but then ignored them. Woohoo! Phin was also the only horse who didn't take offense when the silly female peacocks hopped up onto the porch roof and strutted around while we were talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phin was totally mellow all day. He led when necessary but was also content to let the faster-walking horses venture ahead without wanting to hurry to catch up, even when heading home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about home, Gracelyn decided that she didn't like our "neighbors" so Phin was happy to lead the way over to them to show her it was no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/8KngwciZuT8
> 
> Could not have asked for a nicer ride.
> :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


So glad you got a good ride in. Pictures are awesome.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> So, I went to QH Congress too last week, and had a good time wandering around on my own.
> 
> I saw MANY fabulous horse trailers, from mansions to stream-lined basic ones. Some nice trucks out there too!!
> 
> I managed to keep my head and not buy a new trailer, but it was very tempting!! Stopped to buy a lotto ticket on the way home...so maybe can dream of one, lol.
> 
> I did find a few things to buy  will post some pictures tomorrow if I don't run out of time!!
> 
> In other news, I carried Sir Atlas home from Mr. Vet's on Tuesday. Jeez that little guy has grown just in two weeks! Plus he is HEAVY, I mean HEAVY. Can't imagine what he will weigh when grown.
> 
> I was a bit concerned I wouldn't be able to stop the trailer, and I have NEVER felt like that! I swear my Percheron/Arab cross did not weigh that much as a full grown 16h horse!
> 
> Sir Atlas is only 2.5 yrs and he weighs a TON. I am really not sure what to think...
> 
> I measured him as soon as we unloaded and he got a drink. Just over 14.2H at the withers, and 14.3 on his croup. I honestly don't know how big he is going to grow. His legs are so BIG. His hocks and fetlocks just look HUGE.
> 
> I have only let him out by himself, too scared to let the others out at the same time. I just don't want a kicking fight.
> 
> He came running up to me when I called and whinnied. It was funny really, as the first day he ran to Sassy's stall, very hopeful, and she turned around and ignored him. Tonight, he actually came running to me when I called and whistled. He was a bit nervy and worried, but overall very eager for FOOD. :wink:
> 
> Speaking of food, he ate an entire hay bag stuffed full of hay in the one hour drive home from the vets! A huge flake of hay, gone!


Glad you got Altas home. Sounds like he likes you.


----------



## Twalker

Well, here is a pic of last nights ride. I took the lesson class out in the large field to get comfortable in large open areas. We are called the 4 Amegos hah.

After they went inside, two of the other leasers came out and rode with me. What a great way to end the day.


----------



## tjtalon

Stunning pictures Nicker! That must've been one beautiful ride, happy to hear that Jay is feeling so much better & that the new saddle pad is working out. And, yeah, there will be another time to meet up. Have a safe flight & have fun at the wedding & reception! Will we get picture of you two in your Halloween reception costumes?!

Blue, good to hear that things are wrapping up & you'll have your house back.

I'm staring at my to-do list & trying to wake up. Do have to go buy a new phone battery, the old one drained so fast yesterday it was ridiculous (hope not too expensive. Would be cheaper thru Amazon but now I really can't wait for a delivery).

Later all...need more coffee...


----------



## tjtalon

Twalker, nice pic! I've only been out in the open a couple of times, way different feeling, but way fun.


----------



## tjtalon

Went to Batteries Plus for phone battery. Had to be ordered from another store because it turns out to be a UK version, even 'tho same serial# as US. The US battery was smaller & wider, but it'll come to the store approx Tues, so can keep the phone crippling along until then.

I'd mentioned had thought of ordering on Amazon & now glad that I didn't, not only for the UK difference but the guy showed me an example of a cheapie awful Amazon-ordered battery...totally useless rip-off (nothing against amazon in general he said, but it's not the place to get phone batteries). He did show me an app (& booted it on for me) called BatteryDoctor, that will help extend the life of the battery (& keep my present one going for now, although he did say to take out the battery now & then until I get the new one, so that it doesn't overheat [since it's in extremis] & "go kabloohey". Yikes! Don't want that to happen!)

It's been raining steady since night before last (& chilly...ducks in the courtyard are way happy, had 3 flapping around this morning in the big puddle close to my patio). Looked at the extended forecast: tomorrow high 61* thunderstorms in spots when Nicker is flying into Denver, Saturday high 65* & mostly sunny, Sunday high 69* turning cloudy. Nicker, it'll be a pretty autumn Denver day for the wedding, if this forecast hold true!

Monday predicted high 65* mostly cloudy. Going to do my best to get out to J's. Likely will have gotten muddy, but maybe just maybe I can take out Spirit for a solo ride, since she's fine with mud, just plods along (unlike Bailey, so can't ask for a real lesson on her; that TB part of her is "dry track only". She skitters around on mud, very unsafe for her).

Had thought to stop by the grocery store on the way home, but rain was pouring buckets, so will do that tomorrow after laundry chores.

Need to go to the work website ongoing education thing. There's a list of time-sensitive requirements & the first "academy" is due w/in 2 weeks of completing on the job training, so that needs to be done pretty quick. Might as well do it today, while ensconced at the comp anyway (& it will look "good on paper' to do all 5 'academies' in a timely fashion. "They" will see that I've made the commitment.)

Onward & upward. Timothy was very happy to see me come home today after such a short time. He does fine w/the day work hours but the swings upset him so far, to the point of coming home 2x now to cat barf (food) on the carpet (which he never does, only when super stressed, like when Savannah "disappeared"). Yeah, Dawn, my body rejects work time-switches too, makes for an unhappy lower tummy. Aaargh...) Hope Tim gets to accepting things.

Ok, onto my online work duty thing (supv said it's encouraged to do these classes while at work, but i don't feel comfortable enough yet w/their comp system to do that). Besides, here I can be in my sweats & Tim nearby on the bed, so that's all good.

Later...


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: can't wait to see pics of the fun goodies you got at congress! what a popular place. also would love more pics of Atlas.. sounds like he's bonding with you already.

*tj*: you mist have made a very good impression if they are trying to find you a full time position already!! keep up the good work. glad you got the battery figured out - how odd about same serial numbers.

*NM*: glad you have been getting some saddle time and that you have found ways to make Jay more comfortable. hope your CO trip is a fun whirlwind.

*Blue*: hope the new trail down the road works out.. then you can get more saddle time. glad that the kids have finally moved out and hopefully getting the horse's food paid for won't turn into a big hassle for you.

*ellen*: hope your back continues to improve do you see a chiropractor for it?

*Twalker*: looks like a great group. saddle time is always the best.

*Rick*: where are you?!



Ever had one of those days where you just feel totally blessed? Today was one of those days for me.

Started the day mowing leaves.. I know that sounds like a weird thing to be happy about, but the mower (one of those zero-turn ones) is super fun to operate and zooming around outside looking at all the colored trees both on our property and in the distance just made me smile. 

After the leaves were subdued, I saddled up George and headed for the sugarloaf. He was feeling full of himself and so was rather silly, spooking at flowers and bushes and nothing at all. Decided since he was so full of it we would do a lot climbing. That didn't make all that much difference though, so we did a lot of shoulder-in and trot-canter transitions to keep his brain on me. Temps were again in the low 70s, so even though the sun wasn't totally out, it was a glorious day.





















After the ride, it was bath time for both George and Phin. Amazing the quantity of filth that can be on a grey horse!! Decided to take a walk while they were drying. Figured it would be a good opportunity to take Phin back to the place of the dog incident and let him just relax there. He wasn't so sure to start with, but George has never met grass he won't eat.. so didn't take Phin long to decide that grazing was better than staring into the bushes!












Of course Mia came with us.. and I think this pic says it all:











We wandered around for over an hour, going to all the places where Phin thought monsters were hiding and chilled out there until he was happy to graze. Went back to the barn just before the showers moved in and put Phin's new sheet on.. and it fit, thank goodness!













And then, as if all of that hadn't been good enough, I go back into the house to find this:











DH had apparently stopped in while he knew I was out with the horses.

:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## corgi

Omigoodness, omigoodness, omigoodness!!!

I am sorry, I have not read any of the latest posts so I can't comment on a anything...havent been home from work before 7:30pm all week but

Omogoodness did I get some great news today!!!

Has anyone heard of the horse trainer, Scott Purdum?
He runs Advantage Horsemanship and we use his bitless bridles.

He has a weekly TV show on RFDTV.

The Advantage Horsemanship facebook page asked for people to send in their stories and maybe one would be featured on the TV show.

I wrote in and told about Blue...how he has holes in his training and how quirky his personality is.

THEY EMAILED ME AND WANT TO FILM AN EPISODE AT OUR BARN WITH ME, HUBBY , and BLUE!! With Scott helping us with his temper tantrums and spooks and his refusal to tie to the hitching post.

On November 1st! Next weekend!!!! At our barn!

Oh My goodness!!!

I wrote back and said that date works for us and am now waiting for the next steps.

Ohmygoodness!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Omigoodness, omigoodness, omigoodness!!!
> 
> I am sorry, I have not read any of the latest posts so I can't comment on a anything...havent been home from work before 7:30pm all week but
> 
> Omogoodness did I get some great news today!!!
> 
> Has anyone heard of the horse trainer, Scott Purdum?
> He runs Advantage Horsemanship and we use his bitless bridles.
> 
> He has a weekly TV show on RFDTV.
> 
> The Advantage Horsemanship facebook page asked for people to send in their stories and maybe one would be featured on the TV show.
> 
> I wrote in and told about Blue...how he has holes in his training and how quirky his personality is.
> 
> THEY EMAILED ME AND WANT TO FILM AN EPISODE AT OUR BARN WITH ME, HUBBY , and BLUE!! With Scott helping us with his temper tantrums and spooks and his refusal to tie to the hitching post.
> 
> On November 1st! Next weekend!!!! At our barn!
> 
> Oh My goodness!!!
> 
> I wrote back and said that date works for us and am now waiting for the next steps.
> 
> Ohmygoodness!!


Oh MY!! What a thrill!! Congratulations to all of you! 

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Can you tape it?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: Fabulous news that you have your house back!! Hopefully you can get a little $$ for keeping the horses. 

*TJ*: The job sounds so much better than your last one, and so good to hear they appreciate you! 

Maybe some catnip for Tim? I don't really know much about cats though. 

Hope you have a great HM. 

*TWalker*: wonderful picture! Looks like a fun group. 

*Phantom*: Mia looks wonderful! So healthy and happy! George and Phin look so beautiful nice and clean! The foliage is amazing! I really love that bright red tree, Fall is the prettiest season. Perfect for riding.

The flowers are fabulous! Your DH is a GEM!

*Nicker*: Lovely foliage up your way too! I really love that shadow picture. What kind of pad did you say is helping Jay?


----------



## AnitaAnne

A few pictures of my great buys at Congress:

First a really nice wool endurance girth for under $50


----------



## AnitaAnne

A really nice picture for my room at my DS house, also under $50!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*corgi*: woohoo!!!! that is fantastic. hope we get whatever channel that will eventually be on. wonder how popular your barn is going to be next weekend, lol.

*AA*: nice deals on nice items.. love a bargain!


----------



## AnitaAnne

A few pictures of Atlas; first the trailer and his first taste of GRASS after leaving the vet. He was tearing the grass out without even moving, eating roots and all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

The row of heads.

from left to right in the stalls; Sassy, Dreamer, Chivas and at the end in the cross ties, Atlas.


----------



## AnitaAnne

To get a perspective of size a picture of Atlas and Chivas, more or less in the same spot. 

Thoughts Anyone?


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I don't thing he's going to grow that much bigger. I like him! And that picture! I love it! It looks exactly like my Bart just a few years ago. Really beautiful.

*Corgi*, omigoodness, omigoodness,omigoodness! I can't wait! I get RFD on Direct Tv, just tell me when and I'll be watching. That is awesome!

*Phantom*, once again, incredible photos. Be careful now, you DH will get used to you being home and won't want you to go back to work. That could last 20 years! Really nice roses. He's a keeper.

*Tj*, I'm so relieved you sound like you're doing well. All things will come about.

*Nicker*, I really like those shadow pics. 

*Ellen*, Any better tonight? It's just wrong that your hand was starting to feel better and now your back is out. Ugh!


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I haven't in for a while. It's been some crazy kind of week or two. 

I've had a couple of side jobs redoing electrical work then doing the haunted trail on Friday and Saturday nights and dealing with home. 

D had to put down one of her horses last night and has been trying to get it scheduled with vet all week. She had a tumor start at the entrance to her reproductive entrance(didn't figure the correct word would go through) and grew rapidly over the last month where it got into the muscles of both hind legs. She was the herd boss and will create some chaos as Reba was next in charge. 

Once I move Reba in with my boys tomorrow that will leave her new gigantor Zeus and Stormy(TWH) in the pasture and Rio with Doc in the grass. If it weren't for the different feed I would look at turning them all out together. No way to separate for feeding.

Here is a picture of Clayton's Precious Zip... Feb 22, 2003 - Oct 22, 2015


----------



## Roadyy

I will say that I have been bombarded with compliments on the change in Reba's social skills. She has turned into a real social butterfly from her shy caterpillar personality. Everyone who has known these horses and has been out to visit Precious has been astounded by the presence of Reba coming up to them smelling and letting them get a quick rub in before she goes off to look for something else. 
They can not believe this is the same horse who would go out into the big pasture any time someone new came into the feeding pasture. Even at meal time she would leave the bowl to get away from them.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, that's wonderful!!!

Dawn, what a lovely day you had...the flowers surprise is so sweet.

AA, Sir Atlas is a handsome young guy, hope you keep him. Love the pictures!

Good to hear from you, Rick.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Blue* Thanx. Better last night. Chiropractor really helped, but still sore and terrified that I will make a wrong move and repeat everything. Yeah, very ironic that the hand was getting there and this happened. You know the sayin 'when it rains it pours'. 

*PH3 * Had to mention roses first. Oh my goodness, what a wonderful DH. That one event would have raised the day to extreme blessing day, but looking at those beautiful pics continues the wonderful cascade of happiness. What a wonderful day to always be able to look back on. Yeah, I have an excellent chiropractor. She really helped me yesterday. I want to ride Peaches so bad. I am going to try to get out there and work with her today. Don't know if I can bend enough to do the boot thing yet. 

*Ladona* That is so exciting. They will be taping the episode for TV won't they. Wow, how neat is that. Having a well known clinician helping with Blue's training is a great added bonus. Can't wait to see how it goes.:thumbsup:.

*AA* Really nice purchases. Love the picture. Atlas is so cute. Looking at the pics comparing Chivas and Atlas, looks like Atlas is same height as Chivas now. Maybe will grow another 1 or 2 hands. He will be a large horse, but what a prize. I really hope it works out as a win win situation for both of you. Still looking for a trailer. Noticed that you have a straight load. How do you like it?

Forgive. I know I am missing some posts, but my back although better is getting stiff. Need to go feed. Just heard my Peaches reminding me about breakfast. 

Have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, are you using a cool pack on your back to keep the spasms down?

Roadyy, Sorry D lost her horse. That just always hurts.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- So glad your job seems to be working. Hoping it allows for some more :cowboy:

Ellen- Take care, keep moving, light stretches. It happens to me frequently!

Blue- So glad you get your house back! I bet the kids will be happy to be settled in too.

No lesson last night. I wimped out. I have been going 90 MPH and feel a crash coming on! Tomorrow is my birthday so tonight I get to clean the house before the family comes over for dinner LOL. I may try to get a ride in tomorrow morning. I deserve that, right? I am longing for a trail ride, hope the rain holds off.

Next week is full of meetings, parent teacher conferences and a Halloween dance. If I don't get a lesson on Tuesday, I can kiss the rest of the week good bye! If I ride, I will post some pics.

Thought for next year. How about a QH Congress meet n greet? Seems like a good few of us are close enough to make it!

PH- I love our zero turn also! As soon as we get a good dry day, I'll be choppin' leaves! And that MIA! She is the cutest!

Corgi! That is so very exciting! I hope it's fun and oh so useful!! WOW!

Anita Love that big boy!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> To get a perspective of size a picture of Atlas and Chivas, more or less in the same spot.
> 
> Thoughts Anyone?


I like him! He is a big boy.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> Sorry I haven't in for a while. It's been some crazy kind of week or two.
> 
> I've had a couple of side jobs redoing electrical work then doing the haunted trail on Friday and Saturday nights and dealing with home.
> 
> D had to put down one of her horses last night and has been trying to get it scheduled with vet all week. She had a tumor start at the entrance to her reproductive entrance(didn't figure the correct word would go through) and grew rapidly over the last month where it got into the muscles of both hind legs. She was the herd boss and will create some chaos as Reba was next in charge.
> 
> Once I move Reba in with my boys tomorrow that will leave her new gigantor Zeus and Stormy(TWH) in the pasture and Rio with Doc in the grass. If it weren't for the different feed I would look at turning them all out together. No way to separate for feeding.
> 
> Here is a picture of Clayton's Precious Zip... Feb 22, 2003 - Oct 22, 2015
> 
> View attachment 710354


Thats just so sad. She wasn't very old either. :sad:


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *AA*: can't wait to see pics of the fun goodies you got at congress! what a popular place. also would love more pics of Atlas.. sounds like he's bonding with you already.
> 
> *tj*: you mist have made a very good impression if they are trying to find you a full time position already!! keep up the good work. glad you got the battery figured out - how odd about same serial numbers.
> 
> *NM*: glad you have been getting some saddle time and that you have found ways to make Jay more comfortable. hope your CO trip is a fun whirlwind.
> 
> *Blue*: hope the new trail down the road works out.. then you can get more saddle time. glad that the kids have finally moved out and hopefully getting the horse's food paid for won't turn into a big hassle for you.
> 
> *ellen*: hope your back continues to improve do you see a chiropractor for it?
> 
> *Twalker*: looks like a great group. saddle time is always the best.
> 
> *Rick*: where are you?!
> 
> 
> 
> Ever had one of those days where you just feel totally blessed? Today was one of those days for me.
> 
> Started the day mowing leaves.. I know that sounds like a weird thing to be happy about, but the mower (one of those zero-turn ones) is super fun to operate and zooming around outside looking at all the colored trees both on our property and in the distance just made me smile.
> 
> After the leaves were subdued, I saddled up George and headed for the sugarloaf. He was feeling full of himself and so was rather silly, spooking at flowers and bushes and nothing at all. Decided since he was so full of it we would do a lot climbing. That didn't make all that much difference though, so we did a lot of shoulder-in and trot-canter transitions to keep his brain on me. Temps were again in the low 70s, so even though the sun wasn't totally out, it was a glorious day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the ride, it was bath time for both George and Phin. Amazing the quantity of filth that can be on a grey horse!! Decided to take a walk while they were drying. Figured it would be a good opportunity to take Phin back to the place of the dog incident and let him just relax there. He wasn't so sure to start with, but George has never met grass he won't eat.. so didn't take Phin long to decide that grazing was better than staring into the bushes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Mia came with us.. and I think this pic says it all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wandered around for over an hour, going to all the places where Phin thought monsters were hiding and chilled out there until he was happy to graze. Went back to the barn just before the showers moved in and put Phin's new sheet on.. and it fit, thank goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, as if all of that hadn't been good enough, I go back into the house to find this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH had apparently stopped in while he knew I was out with the horses.
> 
> :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


What a wonderful day all around. The flowers are beautiful. What a sweet DH. Was it a special occassion?


----------



## Twalker

corgi said:


> Omigoodness, omigoodness, omigoodness!!!
> 
> I am sorry, I have not read any of the latest posts so I can't comment on a anything...havent been home from work before 7:30pm all week but
> 
> Omogoodness did I get some great news today!!!
> 
> Has anyone heard of the horse trainer, Scott Purdum?
> He runs Advantage Horsemanship and we use his bitless bridles.
> 
> He has a weekly TV show on RFDTV.
> 
> The Advantage Horsemanship facebook page asked for people to send in their stories and maybe one would be featured on the TV show.
> 
> I wrote in and told about Blue...how he has holes in his training and how quirky his personality is.
> 
> THEY EMAILED ME AND WANT TO FILM AN EPISODE AT OUR BARN WITH ME, HUBBY , and BLUE!! With Scott helping us with his temper tantrums and spooks and his refusal to tie to the hitching post.
> 
> On November 1st! Next weekend!!!! At our barn!
> 
> Oh My goodness!!!
> 
> I wrote back and said that date works for us and am now waiting for the next steps.
> 
> Ohmygoodness!!


That is awesome. can't wait to see it. You will show the film to us won't you?


----------



## Blue

:lol:Yes, the kids were so happy to get their own place! They finally got moved night before last and haven't seen them since :lol: I'm sure they're reveling in their own space. I got home from work yesterday about 2 and they had come by and gotten their dog, but their cat is still here. That's ok. Even though I'm allergic she's a really nice cat. I just take more meds.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Good news is I am going to camp and ride tomorrow.
Bad news, I don't have any yet.

Just a weekend leisure trip ride Saturday some time and Sunday morning.

Been 3 weeks with no riding and I am ready to go.

Extremely jealous of all who have been riding.

PH13: pics are always wonderful.
TJ: Glad employment has improved for you.
NM: Hopefully we shall meet this year, keep me posted.
Ellen: Back pain not so good, hope this gets better.
TWalker: Something about heading out into the open struck me strange.
Newbies you took for a ride? I missed it.
AA: The pony looks good. Ride'em.
Stan: Come visit the states.
SueC: Where are you???
Roadyy: Busy, busy man you are.

I have missed several, sorry.
Not enough time to open 2 browser windows and address all I have read lately.

Some preparation this evening and getting ready to pour Corn.
Tidy up aquarium duties since I'll be gone the weekend.

Evening All:


----------



## Koolio

Corgi- very exciting!!! Hopefully we can watch a snippet?
TJ - I'm glad to hear the job is going well.
Anita - Atlas isn't that big. He looks like a sweetheart!
Phantom - what a great day topped off with flowers!
Ellen - sorry your back is sore. I hope it is much better soon!
Roadyy- I am sorry to hear about the horse but fortunate they could make a humane choice and prevent futher suffering. So happy to hear you are doing such a great job with Reba!

DD and I had another lesson tonight. We rode Sunday in the field and Koolio was awesome. Wednesday evening, not so much. Perhaps it was because the sun was so low or that he could smell a moose that was shot in the area the night before, but he was quite distracted. Tonight, he was back to awesome again. The coach seems to like him as he is naturally collected and a lovely mover. I can't believe how much I learn each week! I'm looking forward to boarding him starting in December so that I can practice in an indoor in between my lessons. My goal is to feel confident enough to show him in dressage next summer. I have to get in shape first as riding this way is hard work! Does anyone know of any good core and tummy exercises? 

Speaking of moose, DH and I were out for a walk and a young man drove by and stopped to ask if we had seen his moose. Apparently he shot one with a bow about 1/2 mile away and was trying to track it. He used a moose call and called in two other bulls fairly close to us. I love seeing the animals so close as they are so majestic but I wish he was shooting with a camera and not a bow. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi everyone! 
Corgi, I've never heard of the show, but I'm sure it will be awesome! How exciting!
Roaddy, sorry for the loss of one of your herd...
AA, I thought Atlas was way bigger than that, he doesn't look too bad. Big feet though!
TJ, happy that the job seems to be going well. 
Phantom, the flowers would have been a lovely surprise.
Ellen, how is that hand going?
Koolio, sounds like you and Koolio are doing well.
MR, I too am worried about where Sue has disappeared to...

Well I finally went for a short ride today, just in the paddock next to the Jenny Craig paddock . And only for about twenty minutes at walk and a bit of trot. :cowboy: I've forgotten so so so much! Boston was very patient with me 
As its spring, the flies are terrible at the moment!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Rick*: sorry to hear of D's loss. hope the herd is able to adjust with little issue. look forward to seeing pics of you in your costume(s) from this weekend. what a fun event.

*ellen*: hope your back is feeling well enough this weekend to get you some saddle time. nothing is as frustrating as having a bunch of stuff you want to do but can't!

*HP*: :happy-birthday8: Hope you get the spend the day just doing fun things you want to do!

*Twalker*: no occasion for the flowers.. my DH just rocks that way. :loveshower:

*Blue*: hope the cat goes home asap.. you are so nice to keep watching it even though allergic!!

*MR*: hope you are having a blast tearing up the trails this weekend and hope you remember to get a pic or two to share with us.

*Koolio*: sounds like a great series of lessons. what types of things are you working on? as for core exercises, don't know that anything is better than good ol' crunches (ugh), and planking is always excruciating. supposedly sitting on a big exercise ball vs a chair is supposed to be really good, but by the time I sit down at the end of the day, I want it to be in my recliner. :wink:

*Vicki*: glad you were able to get some saddle time. the flies (and the ticks) are horrible here too. almost makes me look forward to the cold weather.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is well. We might get some rain off of the Mexico hurricane remnants. Dust bowl around here. Need rain.

The back is better and my hand is well. Amazing how serious pain elsewhere made the dislocated finger less noticeable. Index finger that was dislocated and jammed into the knuckle next to it is fully mobile with some tightness where the ligaments or tendons were stretched. I need to get on my horse. It is safer up there!!!!LOL

Blue Glad it has quieten down on the homefront. Glad kids are settled in. 

MR Glad you are getting some riding in this weekend. Have a good time:thumbsup:

Koolio So glad you are enjoying dressage lessons so. Can't wait to see you in some competition. Re: elk, I have 3 - 5 deer that come thru here making their rounds. Love to see them. Aw nature, ain't it great. Of course, to see a moose around here would be quit an event:wink:

Vicki Enjoy the spring. I am not looking forward to the frigid weather. Spring is what gets me thru the winter. Hope your hand is better. Didn't you say you were going to have to have surgery on it. If so, hope it goes well.

PH13 I will count on you to do some riding for me. I am going to give the back another week and chiro visit before riding. Hopefully the weather will hold out for a while and I can ride Peaches. Will work on the boots til then as well as recouperating from my injuries.

HP Yeah......Happy birthday. Go out and do something just for you:thumbsup::clap::happy-birthday8:

Well, the peanut gallery is waiting for me at the barn. Can't fail them. The dawg house is nowhere for an ailing geriatric.LOL

Have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> PH13 I will count on you to do some riding for me.


Will def do my best! Won't be riding today as too many hunters in the woods with firearms (muzzle loader for deer, but rifle for small game), but I did ride yesterday. 


Weather had changed dramatically overnight.. so while the sun was still shining, the wind was roaring and the temps were only in the low 50Fs, with real feel in the low 40Fs. Put on a coat and saddled up Phin anyway. He was a bit rammy to start with, which wasn't a surprise with the weather. I was going over to meet Gina and Christine, but instead of going the quickest way, I took Phin up the Sugarloaf hoping that would get his brain engaged.











Amazing what a nice climb can do! I had a totally different horse at the top. Descended and met up with the ladies and off we went to some new-to-Phin trail. He was super brave and led most of the way, with only couple big startles at monsters in the bushes (though he couldn't have cared less about the @sshole who laid on the horn going by while we were waiting to cross the road).





















Phin got a bit cranked up heading for home after separating from the ladies, but nothing too bad. I was pleased to get a loose-rein walk on the last bit to home, despite the cold wind goosing his butt. You can't see it in the pic, but I even had my feet out of the stirrups. 











Today DH is currently sitting in a tree, but will soon be home and I think the plan is to take some dead trees down before they fall down. They are in a tricky place, so fingers crossed they come down like he wants them to!!


----------



## VickiRose

I have to ask Phantom....why is DH sitting in a tree?? LOL! 
Nice pics.

Ellen, I have to have surgery on my thumb to do a nerve graft on the 1st December. Not looking forward to it, will mean about six weeks of no riding. So I'm trying to get in a few rides beforehand. I'm starting small and aiming to ride three times a week even if it's only a little twenty minute ride.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 Sounds like a wonderful ride. I will claim some of it. As always, beautiful pics.:thumbsup: One thing I just don't get. Why do people think it is so cute to honk or reave up the engine when they encounter people on horses.:icon_rolleyes: They either don't care or have the capacity to consider the consequences. I heard about 2 girls riding along the road and a motorcyclist came by and reaved it up. One of the horses spooked and threw the rider. Before helmets became used and the little girl died right there. All I can say, is the guy was a jerk. Public caning for him would not have been enough in my opinion. Sorry about the rant You said your DH is in a tree? Hope he is not accident prone like me.

Have a good day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

VickiRose said:


> I have to ask Phantom....why is DH sitting in a tree??


Oh, he was hunting! He does archery, which I think is madness. Hard enough to get a deer close enough for a shot with a rifle.. forget a bow. And yet again, he sat in the tree for hours and watched the squirrels and chipmunks play with never a sight of a deer. :icon_rolleyes:



Today, however, we got a whole different view of trees. DH went out to hunt this morning (and again didn't see a darn thing), so came home ready to work. We had a few dead pines that needed to come down, for fear a storm would bring them down for us. Two of them would be easy, one would less easy and the last was going to be a challenge.

And indeed first tree, no sweat:











Second tree, no sweat:











Third tree had DH cutting while I was in the skid loader to assure the tree did not fall the wrong way and go crashing into the fence or the barn. I did wind up pushing on it a bit, but it came down right where we wanted:












The last tree we knew would be a b*tch, as it was leaning badly the wrong way - right towards the fence. DH got the skid under it and then we stood around and debated angles and wind direction.. ever get that sinking feeling that disaster is looming?











And indeed, despite our best efforts, the tree was determined to fall the way it wanted.. which was right at the fence. Even using the skid, I could not get it to fall away, the best I could manage was to pin it against the other trees and be thankful it didn't come the rest of the way down.











Put a chain around the trunk and dragged it backwards with the skid.. so didn't land quite where we had hoped, but at least it didn't damage anything. Never a dull minute!!











Got all but the last tree cleaned up before it got dark. So that will be on the list tomorrow when the rain quits. Hope to get some saddle time in the afternoon, but will depend on the tree.


----------



## Eole

PH: you drive the loader? You sure deserve those roses!  Your DH is a keeper and could give lessons to mine anytime...

HP: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cheers: Hope you are having a wonderful day

MR hope you are having a great camping week end and looking forward to the commentary.

TJ They must appreciate you at work if trying to give you more hours and pushing for a permanent position. I had no doubt in your skills and dedication; any employer is lucky to have you.

Vicki, our flies are gone nanana...:tongue: (which means snow is around the corner, but we won't mention that). Hope you get many rides before your forced rest.

Koolio. If you can look into BeachBody Piyo work outs, they did wonders for my core in a few weeks. Did it last winter and doing it again. It's a DVD and you follow a program of progressive work outs. Pilates is also excellent core exercise if you have classes nearby. Another option: riderfitness FB page has a 30 days challenge starting next Monday. One of the option is "CORE" and coached by Heather Samson, a great riding fitness coach from Ontario. If you need the links for any of this, let me know.

Corgi::happydance: That's awesome. Can't wait to hear all about it. I don't think I have access to that channel, hope they'll have a youtube link to share.

Finally, I went for a ride this morning. Took Buttercup, not ridden for 2 weeks and with the cold weather and leaves blowing everywhere, she was, let's say, very energetically joyful.  I felt like sitting on a grenade and hoping not to pull the wrong pin. I almost quit after 5 minutes, wondering if I'd survive the ride. But talked to myself: she really wasn't doing anything wrong besides being very tense and distracted and needed guindance from me. Deep breath, got her in steady contact between hands and legs and after a long hill, she finally settled. We had a great ride.

I raked leaves and cleaned flower beds with the dogs all afternoon. I should have my new pick up Monday. Haven't sold the 4Runner yet, I was kind of counting on the sale for down payment. 4Runner is in worse condition than I thought, probably won't have much in exchange.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Birthday HP!! (I don'[t know how I missed that, have been reading all along, but...whew, didn't miss it entirely!) Hope you had a lovely day!

Dawn, are you two people, or do I just not remember being 40something?! (Same could be said for the rest of ya, lol...!) I can relate to the recliner vs sitting on the exercise ball....I swear that ball looks at me accusingly somehow.

As for exercise, did get walking in at work at the 1st location today (the humongous one). During that evening's chat w/the facilities director already referred to earlier, he ordered maps made for me, which I got today when I got to work. They helped ALOT.

But not used to so much walking, plus walking the parking garage & parking lot, both large. But...very good for my body, will get used to it & get better.

Still dealing w/my tv issue. Had got it going for a little bit, but when I turned on the tv the next day, it was the same issue. Reprogrammed the remote, put in new batteries. called ComCast & a very patient young lady had me do all kinds of steps & tests w/the tv, both w/the dvd attached & without. Conclusion was a tech needed....aaargh. Had to do the appt for Monday morning.

Later, all, have to get dinner & wind down to sleep. Sunday at the 1st location again. Today went well!


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> TJ They must appreciate you at work if trying to give you more hours and pushing for a permanent position. I had no doubt in your skills and dedication; any employer is lucky to have you.


Thanks, Eole..."From your mouth to God's Ears..". Supv had to seriously wrangle my hours this week. Prayers for the next...and the next...and the next...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH: you drive the loader? You sure deserve those roses!  Your DH is a keeper and could give lessons to mine anytime...


I do drive the loader.. I actually can drive every piece of equipment we have, but of course I am most comfortable with the things I use the most (the zero-turn mower and my small tractor). The loader is next on my list to start using more, to get more proficient. DH is amazing with it, so I have a good teacher.

Glad you got some saddle time! Your description of Buttercup sounds exactly like a lot of my rides with Phin, so I was grinning reading your grenade description. Look forward to pics of your new ride!


*tj*: a map sounds like a great thing for the giant building. you will get used to the walking, just make sure you have good shoes! omg, i had no idea you have CrapCast think when you spoke of your tv issues.. good luck getting it fixed. make sure you double check your next bill as they like to sneak in charges!!


*MR*: hope you too are getting some great riding in. my other local friend was in the park today and sent me drool-worthy pics of her ride. hope you are having fun too!

*Rick*: hope you are scaring the bejeezus out of people.. somehow that seems like most guys dream job. :wink:


----------



## Blue

Hey all! Had to work today and really tired. I'm too old for this standing on my feet all day thing. Came home and raking stalls. Haven't been able to rake in several days so taking one at a time. They're still pretty mucky! Right now taking a break. With a glass of wine. Waiting for time to go to dinner. ((sigh))

*Ellen*, hope your'e feeling better.

*Happy*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope you have a tremendous day.

*Phantom*, I can drive our tractor and all the mowers, but I'm not allowed to use the backhoe. He says it's because I'm such a klutz he's concerned I'll hurt myself or something else, but I think it's because I've gotten good enough with the JD tractor he's concerned I'll be better at it than him. :icon_rolleyes: Nice work on those trees. We have to fell many trees on our property up north and I'm worried. It's thick and beautiful, but too thick. And of course, where I want to put a house and barn is FULL of trees. May contact you for pointers. It's too expensive to have someone else do it.

*Eole*, Way to stick with a ride. Good job!

*Koolio*, I found the Beachbody workout very helpful, but also Zumba was easier to stick with. Dancing is way more fun.

Gotta get back outside.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Good Evening All:
> 
> Good news is I am going to camp and ride tomorrow.
> Bad news, I don't have any yet.
> 
> Just a weekend leisure trip ride Saturday some time and Sunday morning.
> 
> Been 3 weeks with no riding and I am ready to go.
> 
> Extremely jealous of all who have been riding.
> 
> PH13: pics are always wonderful.
> TJ: Glad employment has improved for you.
> NM: Hopefully we shall meet this year, keep me posted.
> Ellen: Back pain not so good, hope this gets better.
> TWalker: Something about heading out into the open struck me strange.
> Newbies you took for a ride? I missed it.
> AA: The pony looks good. Ride'em.
> Stan: Come visit the states.
> SueC: Where are you???
> Roadyy: Busy, busy man you are.
> 
> I have missed several, sorry.
> Not enough time to open 2 browser windows and address all I have read lately.
> 
> Some preparation this evening and getting ready to pour Corn.
> Tidy up aquarium duties since I'll be gone the weekend.
> 
> Evening All:


 MR i visited the states back in 08 or there abouts we spent a week in Le Mars at a country music festival SWMBO ended up playing the harp in backing for a number of entertainers. I must say she does play very well also her main instrument is the Bass. Me I was the manager she also backed Charlie Groth one of your local musos down in Florida Miami or some place like that. He has a blog site and has included some of his tours in NZ where Roslyn backed him and I provided sound equipment.

The one thing I did find strange was you guys drive and ride on the wrong side of the road. When we first arrived I rented a car and drove to Le Mars. When the sun went down I found it hard driving staying orentated to the wrong side of the road. I did a left hand turn and thinking I hade gone over to the far said of the road I completed turning left to find I am heading into the oncoming traffic. Of course I headed to the left put the hazard lighs on and waved to the Americans as they went by. I could not get a photo of the look on their faces but I could feel what they were saying Bl---dy New Zealanders on the wrong side of the road again. Not being used to roads so wide. I drove down to Nashville and also stopped at Dolly Wood in some famous town from the civil war era. Quite moving it was seeing the land scape and the history. 

Almost caused a fight in Nashville while shopping for the normal tourest things. Shirts and cowboy boots I went into a store and brought a confederate flag and the stars and strips. I made some comment about brother on brother and almost started another round of fighting. Seems some are still hurting over that war. 

I enjoyed the driving in the country and the miles of flat land :x but never got to see some of the out of the way places so MR if things go the way I have planed them I have a good chance of being over your way next summer around August. I want to roar into Sturgis, have a beer, pick a fight with the bigest long heared bikey i can find, get the photo and leave town befor he knows what hit him. :loveshower: 

I found the people we met very nice and easy to get along with until in a shop buying food I was asked were I came from and of course with my chest puffed out said New Zealand, to which the shop assistant replied where in the USA was that. :icon_rolleyes: I did not leave a tip.

Cheers All :cowboy:
The spelling mistakes are my property please do not copy and reproduce.


----------



## Stan

Eole said:


> PH: you drive the loader? You sure deserve those roses!  Your DH is a keeper and could give lessons to mine anytime...
> 
> HP: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cheers: Hope you are having a wonderful day
> 
> MR hope you are having a great camping week end and looking forward to the commentary.
> 
> TJ They must appreciate you at work if trying to give you more hours and pushing for a permanent position. I had no doubt in your skills and dedication; any employer is lucky to have you.
> 
> Vicki, our flies are gone nanana...:tongue: (which means snow is around the corner, but we won't mention that). Hope you get many rides before your forced rest.
> 
> Koolio. If you can look into BeachBody Piyo work outs, they did wonders for my core in a few weeks. Did it last winter and doing it again. It's a DVD and you follow a program of progressive work outs. Pilates is also excellent core exercise if you have classes nearby. Another option: riderfitness FB page has a 30 days challenge starting next Monday. One of the option is "CORE" and coached by Heather Samson, a great riding fitness coach from Ontario. If you need the links for any of this, let me know.
> 
> Corgi::happydance: That's awesome. Can't wait to hear all about it. I don't think I have access to that channel, hope they'll have a youtube link to share.
> 
> Finally, I went for a ride this morning. Took Buttercup, not ridden for 2 weeks and with the cold weather and leaves blowing everywhere, she was, let's say, very energetically joyful.  I felt like sitting on a grenade and hoping not to pull the wrong pin. I almost quit after 5 minutes, wondering if I'd survive the ride. But talked to myself: she really wasn't doing anything wrong besides being very tense and distracted and needed guindance from me. Deep breath, got her in steady contact between hands and legs and after a long hill, she finally settled. We had a great ride.
> 
> I raked leaves and cleaned flower beds with the dogs all afternoon. I should have my new pick up Monday. Haven't sold the 4Runner yet, I was kind of counting on the sale for down payment. 4Runner is in worse condition than I thought, probably won't have much in exchange.


I have to chime in and comment on the first paragraph.
We, and I with out fear, speak for us males. All Men ar keepers. Just that some are for short periods then recycled.:cowboy:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Hey all! Had to work today and really tired. I'm too old for this standing on my feet all day thing. Came home and raking stalls. Haven't been able to rake in several days so taking one at a time. They're still pretty mucky! Right now taking a break. With a glass of wine. Waiting for time to go to dinner. ((sigh))
> 
> *Ellen*, hope your'e feeling better..


Wow, Blue. I would hate to have to keep up with you. You go girl. You put in a full day. Hope the dinner was good. You deserve it:thumbsup:

Thanx. Yeah, I am on the mend. Hope this winds it up in the accident department. Can't wait to get back on Peaches.


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, that explains it...archery...of course! I'd love to be good at archery, but I'm pretty terrible. I can't hit anything. I'll stick to my trusty shotgun, great for snakes... Actually, DS got his first rabbit today with his air rifle. He's quite a good shot. Now I have to find a good rabbit recipe, it's been ages since I cooked one.

I've never driven a loader, but I can drive all three of our tractors, the 5tonne truck, etc BUT I will admit to being bad at all of them. I much prefer animals to machines.

Had another little ride today, we tried a few trot poles...ha! Let's call them walking and tripping poles. Boston likes to act like he has never seen one before. Walk in between the poles? Why do that when you can tread on them, knock them and push them! He finally figured it out at a walk, but we didn't try trotting over them. He is such a klutz! 



Stan, I look forward to the stories from your ride through the US


----------



## Happy Place

Hi all, I had a nice birthday and was flooded with gifts! I got a fitbit, Robe, slippers, the book "How good riders get good", a gift card for a massage and infared sauna and a pressure cooker. Never had a pressure cooker. I looked at the recipe book that was included and I am thinking I probably wouldn't use it much.  Have you all used one? It's digital and looks pretty fancy.

My fitbit says I got 6.5 hours of sleep with 2 wake ups and 15 restless periods. No wonder I feel tired a lot! It's already 9:30 and I have only got one load of laundry done. So much to do and it looks beautiful out. I really want to chuck it all, take a nap and then go ride! With parent teacher conferences this week, I only have a couple options to get a ride in. I really feel like just going for a trail ride and not a hard working lesson. I don't have that option at the lesson barn.


----------



## VickiRose

Happy Birthday HP! Sounds like it was lovely. I have a pressure cooker but mine is the old school type. I mostly use it to cook corned beef or steamed puddings. No idea how to use a digital one


----------



## Blue

Darn it! I typed out a whole post and lost it. 

*Happy*, give the pressure cooker a try. I don't have one, but my mother used hers constantly. Made stew in record time and is great for briskets of any kind. (or trade it in for a smoker!)


----------



## Stan

*my naked horse*

After reading all posts but not adding much other than to sit with envy in the knowledge the summer is coming and the trekking season is about to start and Bugs lives somewhere else. 

So I thought I would share some of my rides.

we start with Savannah a huge horse with a heart of gold








Then its Stella and SWMBO I frequently likened her as a tart. Stella I mean








My boy Bugs








And last the naked Harley but whats a Harley without some bling. 
















So there you have it all of my rides at one time or another.
Cheers all:cowboy:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey 

Went out to tuck my hens in with some scratch and mealy worms. Of course gave my big golden girl her hay. Was able to go under the efence and take the short cut to the barn. After getting everyone tucked in and set with hay for the night, I reached down and picked Peaches foot up. She complied and there was no pain in my back. Awwwwh, I know what I am doing tomorrow. She will be wearing boots!!! We will be preparing to explore the forest. Happy Happyt:loveshower: 

Hope everyone has a wonderful night.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Managed to get caught up kinda sorta, on the last page-ish anyway. HP, glad you had a great birthday! Pressure cookers? I have no clue, I'm barely learning about crock pots & realizing that i don't have to live on sandwiches anyway.

Great pics Stan, & very good to hear from you!

Today was pleasant & quiet, lots of time to explore humongo-building. Enough hours to keep my head above water is on the altar.

Speaking of $$, yes Dawn, I have Crapcast. Have no one around to trust to give me an idea of a good alternative. Besides...at the present time, I don't want to change because: can't risk interruption of internet service, can't risk dealing w/some other company that will cost monthly the same or more plus set-up costs...& just can't deal right now w/the thought of changing my email address for a hundred contacts (well, maybe not THAT many, but a lot). Plus, I just don't know how the (basic) cable thing w/my dvd would work w/another company. 

Yes, am totally stupid & naive in all of this.

I just want to be able to listen to tv when I want for background noise, watch it when want (like good PBS shows) & flip to my dvd when I want to.

Whine...hope the service call 'tho tomorrow doesn't cost an arm & a leg. Prob'ly shouldn't do it all, just sick of the situation. Maybe I'll call it my birthday present to myself, lol! Just hope it can get fixed, then a bit later can look for an alternative, with advice from...you guys?

Need to go straighten up the living room for the "visit" in the morning & turn around the tv so the guy can get to the stuff. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> Was able to go under the efence and take the short cut to the barn.


Hope you watched out for your back with that move, young lady!! No wrenching now, be careful. have fun & good luck tomorrow


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Hope you watched out for your back with that move, young lady!! No wrenching now, be careful. have fun & good luck tomorrow


Thank you TJ. Wish you were here to help me. Much more expertise than me. Hope you have turned that corner and are happy. Have a good nite and hug Tim for me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy Belated Birthday Happy*!! Sounds like it was a good one!! 

I have only seen a pressure cooker once, and it was an old one. I do remember people used to can in them, don't know what else. Let us know what you make in it. 

*TJ*: Maps are wonderful things! Lots of walking is very healthy, but good shoes are a necessity. Hope your TV is back on the job tomorrow. 

*VickieRose*: Good to hear you got a couple of rides in. Poles are excellent for teaching horses to pick up their feet. How about some pictures?

*Stan*: your rides are all beautiful! You and Roadyy with have a blast tearing up the roads here. Can't wait to see those pictures!! :smiley_flag:

*Eole*: good to hear your grenade didn't explode under you! Buttercup is such a good girl, and so pretty!

*Koolio*: You are getting a lot of riding in! Would love to see some video of your dressage work. I do miss that world, and Koolio is such a handsome boy. 

*Phantom*:those are some BIG trees! Amazing to see the whole tree cut down in one piece. What happens to the tree after its down? Firewood? 

Phin is really coming along well. So fun to watch his progress. 

*Blue*: You have a lot of projects in the works! Are you getting any rain from Hurricane Patricia? 

*Ellen*: have fun on your ride tomorrow! So nice to hear you are feeling so well and your finger and back are both so much better. 

*MR*: can't wait to hear how your weekend ride was. Time for more pictures 

*Celeste*: How is your weekend work going? 

*Corgi*: Eagerly awaiting news of the weekend!! Do you know when it will be broadcast? 

So exciting!! 

*Twalker*: hope you were able to get some rides in. Did you find any great buys at Congress?


----------



## phantomhorse13

*tj*: its entirely possible that Crapcast may be the only option for the things you want. i have been in that situation - it's how i know to watch them very carefully. hopefully whatever is causing your issue will be a quick and easy fix.

*ellen*: hope you get some saddle time asap! glad you are feeling better.


Today we had planned to finish cleaning up the trees then hopefully get some saddle time. However, momma nature had other ideas as it stayed overcast most of the day and the ground never dried up from the overnight rain enough to ride.

We did get the cut trees cleaned up and then moved on to trimming some other trees. That meant playing with the equipment again; twist my arm. Again I got to play with the skid as DH used the bucket as a ladder to get up to what needed trimmed. Seems crazy but it's a lot more stable than a ladder would be. :wink:











Since DH had the fun of cutting the branches, I got to pick them up and dump them into the trailer:











Then DH was kind enough to help with trimming what i am calling ******* jump poles and standards. I have an idea of how it will all come together in my head, but have not worked it all the way out yet.. so we shall see! Here I am ready to take a load down to the field we call the outdoor arena:












I need to mow the arena before I get stuff set up, which I hope to do tomorrow if the weather will cooperate. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnitaAnne

My weekend was a bit, um horrible. 

Friday when I was getting feed sorted out for in the morning, Atlas kicked out at the wall between us. He couldn't see me, but I guess he heard me digging in the grain bins and thought there was another horse near him. Don't know for sure, but I do know the whole wall shook. 

Thought about it, and realized I do not really have the time to work with him as I would like to. If he was my only horse, or maybe even with one more it would be ok, but with Dram coming back it will just be too much. 

So made the hard decision to take him back. Everything went well, up at 4:30, fed everyone, loaded and on the road by 6:30 am. He walked right up. The kid is really doing well trailering. 

Got through the mountains without difficulty. Only horse trailers and police out on the roads until about 8 am when a few cars started showing up. 

Gassed up and was cruising on the flatlands south of Montgomery at a cool 65 mph. Was right on tract to arrive about 12:30 depending on how many potty stops me and Lily needed. Was pretty happy thinking I could be home by 7-8 pm. Planned to clean stalls in the morning and pick up Dram in the afternoon. 

Suddenly I heard a loud sound, couldn't tell if it was from the radio or if I was going too fast and the GPS was warning me to slow down. I might have been going a bit faster than 65 at times...

to be continued...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Kept driving along and heard that weird sound again. Looked at the GPS and couldn't see any warning red. 

Next thing I know, the van starts slowing down and the "check gauges" light comes on. Holy shiitake. I am loosing impulsion, and I am currently right in the middle of no where. 

I press the gas and nothing, still loosing speed. So I start easing on the brake as I search for a place to pull over, but the brake petal just goes to the floor. I have NO WAY TO STOP. 

Fortunately I see a paved area on the shoulder of the road and start easing over praying hard. Hoping the weight of the rig will slow us down before I run out of pavement. Van slowed down to about 20 mph or so, still no breaks, so I threw the shift lever into park and turned off the key. There was a big jerk but we were stopped. 

TG my phone had service, and I started making calls. Meanwhile, Atlas is making it very clear that he is out of hay and ready to get off. He trailers well, until we are stopped, then he paws a lot. 

It was only a little after 10 am. I won't bore y'all with the details, but it was 11:30am before the tow truck arrived. I am so thankful they were able to tow us. The driver jacked up the front of my trailer, unhooked the van and pulled it up onto the car carrier. The back of the truck had this cool hitch on the back that could extend out and even swivel. Driver had no trouble at all sending the thing out and hooking up the trailer. He then pulled away the jack, me and Lily hopped in his cab, and we were off to the nearest Chevy dealer. 

Meanwhile, an Angel was on his way from Florida with his truck to rescue us. 


to be continued...


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, you ok? Be ok...


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, okay AA, I see it'll be ok...whew...signing off now...


----------



## AnitaAnne

One of those calls I made was to Roadyy, and he dropped everything and headed my way with his truck. 

He made it to the dealership at about 12:30, not long after we had arrived. The tow driver had already parked the trailer and Atlas next to a grassy area and jacked it up again. Roadyy was able to hook up easily and luckily we did not have to unload Atlas! He was such a good boy drinking water Roadyy held up to him. 

We loaded everyone into Angel Roadyy's truck and off we went on to Florida. 

Somewhere along the way, I realized I was going to have a hard time returning home. I didn't have my medicine with me, any extra clothes, no food for Lily, nothing. Roadyy was kind enough to over me a roof overnight, and even was planning to drive me all the way home in the morning!! 

I really did not want to impose on him so much, and we decided to start calling for a rental car. Being as we were driving at highway speeds, in very low population areas, the cell phone service was very spotty. It was good enough for me to realize that all the rental agencies were closed after noon on Saturdays. :icon_rolleyes:


to be continued...


----------



## AnitaAnne

It was 4:30 before we got Atlas back to his Florida daddy and unloaded. 

Then it was off to Roadyy's barn to drop off the trailer, then on to get some rolls of hay (what he was originally headed out to do that morning). 

Then it was back to his house around 6pm. 

He had a commitment so dropped me and DD and Lily off and he was off again. The plan was to try to get a rental car from the airport, or he would drive in the am if I couldn't get a car. Problem is the airport is a long way away. 

Finally found a car, called a taxi, and was back on the road home. 

After a few wrong turns, finally arrived back home at 3 am and was in bed by 3:30. Longest 23 hours I can remember. 

Woke up at 10 am and realized that I couldn't pick up Dram with the trailer in Florida. Fortunately, he can stay where he is at for a while. 

Drove to Birmingham (about an hour away) to return the car, and another friend brought me home. 

Monday I need to work, but hopefully will discover what is wrong with the van so it can get fixed, then will rent another car to go get the van and then back to Florida for the trailer. 

I can't imagine what all this is going to cost me, but Atlas will be remembered as the most expensive FREE horse I have ever owned. Not that the van is his fault...but still! 

I will say that his Florida Mommy and Daddy were smiling ear to ear when they saw him and were looking very proud of their boy. Atlas just stood there looking cute, then down his head went and he went back to doing what he loves best, EATING. 

G'night all. I am headed back to bed. 

Roadyy, thanks for everything. You are an angel and a really amazing friend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS, in case y'all were wondering...Roadyy has sworn to never mention another FREE HORSE to me again!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blue

Anita, OMG! What an ordeal! Roadyy to the rescue. Sorry you had to return Sir Atlas, but you made a decision that was best for all. Just sorry your road trip turned out so convoluted. Hope you're ok now.

Makes my news pale.

Meet our new one. Because 4 dogs wasn't' enough:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, so glad you're' feeling better. Don't overdo it!


He's so black it's actually difficult to get a picture. He's a purebred black GSD from Germany. 11 weeks old. I've never paid so much for a silly dog before. But, husband has dreamed of a black GSD for years and I found out there's a breeder right here in the Verde Valley. We drove over to see the operation and of course it wasn't was spectacular as the website depicted but the dogs were all incredible. This little guy was the last of his litter. His brother and sister left a few days ago and we felt connected immediately. There was another litter at only 6 weeks, but we just didn't feel what we felt with this one.

So far it's Levi. Taking suggestions.

I'll try to get pics tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

We made it back from a FAN-TAB-U-LOUS weekend! 

Got caught up on here on the drive home. Lot's to comment on, but gotta run and see what mischief occurred on Friday.

But I did have to share......found another chair! :wink: This time in downtown Denver.

Have a GREAT day all!

Talk soon.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: ******* jumps! Love it! hahaha. Or "environmentally friendly" jumps. hahaha 

*Blue*: Levi looks adorable! The pictures show up fine on here. 

I do wonder if Atlas felt so heavy in the van cause the van was having problems, and I didn't know it...but he is still a big boy and going to get bigger. I do think I would rather have a less complicated horse.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: shiitake indeed, what a weekend adventure.. and one that hasn't ended yet. hope the rest goes as easily as possible. i suspect *Rick* won't mention free horses to anybody after all this, but what a good friend.

*Blue*: puppy is toooooo cute! what does the rest of the pack think of him?

*NM*: look forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, great picture! Can't wait to hear more.

*Anita*, I know it was a tough decision, but you had to follow your instincts on this. You gave it a try, and he wasn't really free was he! :biggrin: Glad you and yours made it home safe and sound. It is definitely possible that he felt extra heavy because of problems in the van. What an awesome friend *Roaddy* is!

*Phantom*, so far the rest of the "pack" is pretty indifferent to him. Except Patch who thinks he's his own personal playmate until those puppy teeth connect with something! 

It's going to be a very full house soon. Husband has suggested I pick a heeler from a litter I know of. My dog has many more miles left in him, but now would be a good time to let him show a youngster the ropes. I'm really not sure I'm up for it though, so we'll see.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m 

Oh my goodness. AA Yeah, I would say you had a bad trip south. Vehicle trouble is bad enough alone, but having a loaded horse trailer in tow. I am so glad you got the vehicle stopped safely. So sorry you had the bad experience. So glad you had Rick to come to your rescue. Yes, I know he seemed like an angel to the rescue. Definitely God sent!!!!

Blue Levy is adorable. I love German Shepherds. Gonna be a beautiful dog. Congrats.

PH13 I am very impressed with you and your DH. You two did a job on those trees. Wow, having the right equipment sure helps. I call em Bobcats, they are worth their weight in gold. I have a frontend loader on my little tractor and it sure comes in handy. 

Nickers Glad you had a great time. Such a cute pic. You are very photogenic! Really like the chair.

Rick Thanks so much for going to AA's rescue. Definitely a knight in shining armor. God bless you.

Stanley All nice rides. Really like Savannah. Oh, and the Harley is really nice too.:thumbsup:

Got some much needed rain last night. Was a dust bowl around here. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning all...chilly and gray today. Nicker, glad the weather held out here for your brief stay! Love that chair...

Blue, great looking pup. GSDs are my favorite dogs anyway, but that black is awesome. I like the name Levi!

AA, what a "trip" (& as was said, not over yet). Relieved that you are safe. Rick is sure one special kind of guy! Yeah, you made the right decision on Atlas, for both of you. What a nice guy 'tho, hope Rick updates us on him once in awhile.

Comcast guy got here early, just past 7a. Yup, it was operator error, & Ladona, you were right, doing things from the tv instead of the remote was the right way to go, but when I spoke w/you, I'd so successfully messed things up that I needed an expert to unravel the mess. 

It turns out that my old (but good, beautiful picture screen) tv has no "input", so the remote got confused itself, besides me further confusing it. Guy showed me what tv button to push to switch between tv & only touch the tv remote for power/volume/channels (& the dvd remote just for power, of course.) 

Very happy my tv thing is back finally. An early birthday present, especially since he said he was going to code the call as no charge...YAY!! (If I get something on my bill, I WILL call & contest it). He also switched out the cable splitter I had on (to connect the computer thru the wall in the bedroom) as he said there was an error msg w/that one. Then he went outside & did something somewhere to help out both the tv & comp (for speed) modems, as a power outage a couple of months ago had done something so he fixed whatever that was.

Whew.

I have stuff on my to-do list, but those can be done before work tomorrow & Wednesday before working 3p-11p on both. The cloudy/chilly weather & trying to not let a cold get the better of me (& feeling kinda whupped anyway) makes me want to just cuddle into my living room chair & eat (a lot). I don't even care "what's on tv", will happily & sleepily channel surf. Feel like I need the rest.

Then...onward & upward. There's a Horse Day in my future sooner or later. J has had an obstacle course built on part of the pasture, can't wait to see it.

Later all....


----------



## Twalker

Maryland Rider said:


> TWalker: Something about heading out into the open struck me strange.
> Newbies you took for a ride? I missed it.


I took three of our lesson kids outside in a huge field to ride. They all want to trail ride sometime and this is a good way to get them used to how their horses handle things outside. They do 95% of their lessons in the indoor arena. Each got a turn leading. They all did great. One lesson horse, Chubby got a little nervous but the girl handled her fine.

No injuries or deaths occurred on my watch


----------



## Twalker

*My Party Horse*

Blue - Love you new puppy and his name.
AA - What a scary trip for you. Glad you made it home ok.
Stan - Nice horse power. Love all the pics.
Ellen - Glad you are feeling better.
Roadyy - Thanks for coming to AAs rescue. You are the best.

Well, here is a picture of my party horse hah. They throw birthday parties at the barn and Lady just loves the little ones. Not to sure if she liked all the paint though. My girl sure looks good in blue.


----------



## Happy Place

Anita wow what a trip. Rick to the rescue!

TJ glad your TV madness got worked out. My DH controls the remotes and I rarely turn the tv on when I am alone, so I could see myself messing it up LOL

Loving my fitbit. It is a little worrisome to look at the stats of my sleeping patterns. It tells you how long it took to fall asleep, how many times you wake during the night and how many times you are restless. Last night I woke 4 times and had 27 restless occasions! No wonder I feel wiped out. I'm only half way to my steps goal but I can't see myself walking tonight. pooped.

Tomorrow is my only chance for a lesson, so I am taking it! My girl Bo will be a welcome sight. Wed and Thursday are late nights with PT conferences. Friday is our Halloween dance. I will be sure to take pics of all of us Crayons in the Box!!! I haven't seen the costumes, I think she is finishing them today. Should be cute. Time to make some dinner and finish my laundry.

buh bye!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> *Happy Belated Birthday Happy*!! Sounds like it was a good one!! .....
> I have only seen a pressure cooker once, and it was an old one. I do remember people used to can in them, don't know what else. Let us know what you make in it. ......
> *Celeste*: How is your weekend work going? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I think I missed Happy's Happy Birthday. So you need to celebrate again Happy!
> 
> Back in my "all natural grow your own food hippy" days, I used to can with a pressure cooker. One day I noticed that spending 5 hours a day on growing and fixing food was work and that you could buy a can of green beans for less than a dollar.............
> 
> How's my weekend work? Good on payday. Too busy. It is seeming like work.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> PS, in case y'all were wondering...Roadyy has sworn to never mention another FREE HORSE to me again!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


 Look at it this way. You spent a small fortune on him. HOWEVER.....

If you had kept him for 30 years, you would have spent several large fortunes on him. 

Think of all the money you saved.

Roaddy is a good man to help you like that.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Twalker*: Lady looks lovely in blue! what a good girl to be the party pony.

*HP*: look forward to the lesson report

*Celeste*: hopefully the additional paycheck will be worth the extra work?



Today my plan came together! After some morning errands for DH, I came home and got the edge of the outdoor arena mowed. Then I took the last of the raw materials down and got building. I had just enough of everything I needed to make 5 jumps down one long side. They are all moveable, so that BIL can still take hay off that field without things being in the way. 

******* jumps:






































Can't wait to see what Phin thinks of them.


----------



## Celeste

Phantom, the jury is still out as to whether it will be worth. I can always quit because I still have the college job. If I decide it is too much stress, I can cut down on my availability and still work some.

I love your jumps.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Wow! Nice! 

*Roadyy*, you are a knight in shining armor. Thank you.


----------



## corgi

Just popping in to say hello! I am in Richmond for a Gifted Education conference. I am in the middle of a king sized bed with the most heavenly bedding I have ever felt. Flat screen TV and a luxurious bath. Yep, I think i like my job.

Tj- glad you got yout TV working again.
AA- how scary to have your vehicle break down with horse in tow! Glad everyone is ok.
Rick- such a hero!
TW- blue is a good color on Lady
PH- very creative jumps.
HP- i am obsessed with my fitbit!!!!
Nicker- welcome back.

Filming of the TV show is Sunday, November 1. The nerves are already setting in.

Yikes!!!!!!!!

Praying for good weather. Praying Blue does what he needs to do and hubby and I come across ok on camera.

I will keep you all updated.

Leaving you with a pic of me and my two "friends" i met at the conference today. Anyone "Big Bang Theory" fans? Great tv show.:loveshower:

Night all!


----------



## Blue

I LOVE Big Bang Theory! Glad you're having a good time. I know you work hard for it.

Well, after considering about 15 different names we ended up sticking with Levi. The little pup is beginning to settle in and get comfortable. He was hungry! O my gosh, I have to pace him but he really needs some meat on him. Husband is setting up our kennel outside so he has a larger space than the crate while I'm at work.

I had a dr appt this morning to have something removed from my forehead. When I made the appt I thought it was a garden variety mole and they could just burn it off. Dr. looked at it and said Nah, it's not a regular mole and she had to cut it out going deeper than she'd (and I) hoped. Naturally sending it off to a lab. 3 sutures later and I was heading home. I had to work this afternoon, but every time I moved it would start bleeding again. Ugh. They finally sent me home. I should feel better tomorrow.

I'm too old for this


----------



## NickerMaker71

:rofl:Morning all!

Let's see how well I remember from reading from the couple days....

PH, wow, you are a busy gal. I missed the shadow pic tho. 

Koolio, sounds like you are having a grand time with Koolio. Enjoy your stories.

Blue, hope you feel better. I had something removed off my leg like that. Bigger, deeper....took forever to heal, but at least I knew I was cancer free.

Corgi, WOW! So jealous! Let us know the air date!

Ellen, glad you are feeling better.

MR, how was your trip?

Roaddy, hope you are well.

TJ, glad you are liking the job, and that they are liking you! 

AA, WOW what a story! So, so nice of Rick to come to your rescue. Sorry you had to take the big guy back.

Our trip........

Departed 6:00am and landed around 8:00 am. So we got the whole day to enjoy. Drove up to Black Hawk, which is an old mining town turned into casinos. DH and I don't really gamble, so we played the nickel slots for a bit and then walked the streets. Lunch out and then Back for a nap and rehearsal dinner.

Saturday we took a tour of Coors Brewing Company. That was really cool. When we got back to downtown, DH and I walked the streets again and shopped a bit.

Wedding was roof top, and very untraditional. Elvis showed up! :eek_color: It was a nice wedding, but much of tradition was lost in it....sign of the times? 

Great appetizers and meal. Great music. SIL was on her best behavior...as I was her only person really to hang out with....:wink: So that made the trip pleasant. 

Sunday SIL, BIL, DH and I headed into the mountails for a hike. Thank gosh we decided on the 'moderate' trail.....as we weren't in Kansas anymore! SIL struggled quite a bit since she had a heavy night of drinking. :icon_rolleyes: That's her. :wink:

The trail was great and the views absolutely stunning. THIS to me is what defines Colorado. I love the mountains and would love to live there. Of course, it was be a total change of life style, but gosh, the beauty!

I have absolutely nothing bad to say about this trip. It really was wonderful all the way around! 

Here are a few photos for your enjoyment!


----------



## NickerMaker71

The one thing that did bother me this trip....I had texted a photo from the plane to a couple of my coworkers and jokingly said, "It stinks to be you." All in fun.

Well...Mr. 3:15 texts back something to the effect, "No, sucks to be you b/c Mr. B is your sub!"

Well, we all know that Mr. B does nothing. I didn't worry to badly while I was away, but it was at the back of my mind what I would come back to....Mr. 3:15 clearly knows how I fret.

It didn't really bother me until yesterday when he came to me and again threw it in my face....HA! How'd ya like knowing Mr. B was in for ya? I knew it would bother you, but I just had to do it........"

Isn't that a creepy thing to do? Honestly, I have known this kid for a very long time. He is slowly into a real jagoff. :x I mean, it was clearly intentional that he meant to make me worry. Who does that? He and his wife are these big devout religious people....how is that a Christian way to treat people? Honestly, the longer he is married to this woman, the bigger of a jerk he is becoming. Ick! :x Just another notch in his post of why we aren't really friends anymore.

Pure jerky thing to do.....

The good part....I was able to throw it back in his face that all was WELL! Everything got done. ! 

Off my rant box now............:wink:


----------



## corgi

Blue...how did I miss a new puppy???


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Twalker Will agree 100%. Lady is lovely in blue. She is a pretty girl anyway. Glad she turned out to be a great birthday party horse. 

Nickers What beautiful pics. Wow, Colorado is a beautiful place. 

Blue Glad the mole is benign. That's a good diagnosis:thumbsup: Glad you were able to go home to recuperate.

Wow, Ladona. What a cute pic. Will be hoping for pretty weather for the filming. I know it will go perfect. Can't wait to see it.

It's been raining here for 2 days. I won't complain though cause we sure needed it. Leaves are falling too. Really looks 'fallish'. Barn kids are a callin'. 

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> :rofl:Morning all!
> 
> Let's see how well I remember from reading from the couple days....
> 
> PH, wow, you are a busy gal. I missed the shadow pic tho.
> 
> Koolio, sounds like you are having a grand time with Koolio. Enjoy your stories.
> 
> Blue, hope you feel better. I had something removed off my leg like that. Bigger, deeper....took forever to heal, but at least I knew I was cancer free.
> 
> Corgi, WOW! So jealous! Let us know the air date!
> 
> Ellen, glad you are feeling better.
> 
> MR, how was your trip?
> 
> Roaddy, hope you are well.
> 
> TJ, glad you are liking the job, and that they are liking you!
> 
> AA, WOW what a story! So, so nice of Rick to come to your rescue. Sorry you had to take the big guy back.
> 
> Our trip........
> 
> Departed 6:00am and landed around 8:00 am. So we got the whole day to enjoy. Drove up to Black Hawk, which is an old mining town turned into casinos. DH and I don't really gamble, so we played the nickel slots for a bit and then walked the streets. Lunch out and then Back for a nap and rehearsal dinner.
> 
> Saturday we took a tour of Coors Brewing Company. That was really cool. When we got back to downtown, DH and I walked the streets again and shopped a bit.
> 
> Wedding was roof top, and very untraditional. Elvis showed up! :eek_color: It was a nice wedding, but much of tradition was lost in it....sign of the times?
> 
> Great appetizers and meal. Great music. SIL was on her best behavior...as I was her only person really to hang out with....:wink: So that made the trip pleasant.
> 
> Sunday SIL, BIL, DH and I headed into the mountails for a hike. Thank gosh we decided on the 'moderate' trail.....as we weren't in Kansas anymore! SIL struggled quite a bit since she had a heavy night of drinking. :icon_rolleyes: That's her. :wink:
> 
> The trail was great and the views absolutely stunning. THIS to me is what defines Colorado. I love the mountains and would love to live there. Of course, it was be a total change of life style, but gosh, the beauty!
> 
> I have absolutely nothing bad to say about this trip. It really was wonderful all the way around!
> 
> Here are a few photos for your enjoyment!


NR glad you had a great trip and those are some awesome pics.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Twalker*: Lady is a beauty! The blue decorations are fabulous, but the little riders face says it all! What a lovely horse. 

*Phantom*: those jumps are really nice! I am impressed once again with your talents! Very, very clever. 

*Celeste*: You are correct, a horse costs lots of money over time, so I have to make sure I get the right horse. The timing was just not right with Atlas, too much still unknown about him. I definitely plan to keep in touch with his owners though, I do still like that horse. 

Sorry to hear your moonlighting is feeling like work. Sometimes it just takes a bit to get into the routine. How do you like the staff? 

*Corgi*: your trip sounds very posh; enjoy every minute! So looking forward to hearing about the clinic!! 

*Nicker*: Fabulous pictures! Amazing you found another horse's rear to sit in! 

Pictures are fabulous! Snow? Wow you must have been climbing high up. 

Not sure about Elvis at a wedding, they must really be fans.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Sorry I've been a bit quiet, I've been reading and liking posts though.

Had a hard day yesterday, the funeral of a friend who was killed in a car wreck last week. He was only forty, wife and three kids left to mourn... Was a huge funeral, well over 400 people there. He was very well liked, as is his wife. I've been friends with his wife for over thirty years, but not close. It just really throws you for a loop when it's someone your own age, with a young family. 

Felt so shiitake by the time I got home last night that I actually went for a run!! I like to run, but I'm horribly unfit. Managed to do the first km non-stop, then walked a bit before running the rest. About 2.5km in all, I'm certainly feeling it today! But it was what I needed. It was fully dark by the time I got home, which was kind of nice.

AA, that sounds like the trip from h3ll , glad Roaddy was able to help. 
NM , the trip sounds fun. The work colleague seems a bit weird, very odd thing to do.
Blue, love the puppy!
Ellen, hope you get a ride in soon
PH, love the jumps. 

Off to bed now, goodnight all


----------



## AnitaAnne

The shop has not even really looked at the van yet. I called a few times, but they didn't even begin to look at it until late in the day. Sigh. 

I have a feeling this is going to really cost me a bunch of $$, especially since it is out of town. Way out of town. 

But the situation, scary as it was at the time, is even more scary now I have time to think about it. 

What if I had been in the mountains when this happened? That is where I live and anywhere I go, will be at least going over some hills. 

I can add a jack to my gear in case I need to unhook the trailer loaded again. I can add cones to my gear to try to prevent getting blown off the road or run over by speeding traffic. I can be more diligent in keeping my USRider Equestrian Motor plan current so I don't have to beg AAA to find a tow for my horse. 

But what I can't do is figure out how I would have stopped without any brakes on a mountain towing the trailer. It has scared the stew out of me just thinking about it. 

The service guy told me if the engine cuts off, as happened with me, the brakes won't work. :shock: Who designed this system?? 

I can just imagine barreling down a mountain at 60 mph or so with a couple of horses in the back and suddenly the engine cuts off and no ability to brake? What the heck? 

It was scary enough on a flat road, in the daylight, trying to find a place to pull over and a way to stop. What about in the dark, on a mountain? 

The results could be horrific.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> The shop has not even really looked at the van yet. I called a few times, but they didn't even begin to look at it until late in the day. Sigh.
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to really cost me a bunch of $$, especially since it is out of town. Way out of town.
> 
> But the situation, scary as it was at the time, is even more scary now I have time to think about it.
> 
> What if I had been in the mountains when this happened? That is where I live and anywhere I go, will be at least going over some hills.
> 
> I can add a jack to my gear in case I need to unhook the trailer loaded again. I can add cones to my gear to try to prevent getting blown off the road or run over by speeding traffic. I can be more diligent in keeping my USRider Equestrian Motor plan current so I don't have to beg AAA to find a tow for my horse.
> 
> But what I can't do is figure out how I would have stopped without any brakes on a mountain towing the trailer. It has scared the stew out of me just thinking about it.
> 
> The service guy told me if the engine cuts off, as happened with me, the brakes won't work. :shock: Who designed this system??
> 
> I can just imagine barreling down a mountain at 60 mph or so with a couple of horses in the back and suddenly the engine cuts off and no ability to brake? What the heck?
> 
> It was scary enough on a flat road, in the daylight, trying to find a place to pull over and a way to stop. What about in the dark, on a mountain?
> 
> The results could be horrific.


AA - I always wondered that too about car stalling out and no brakes. I am just glad you made it safely and that Roadyy helped you out.


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> Blue...how did I miss a new puppy???


 Corgi, I miss things all the time! Not sure how it happens


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, so very sorry for your loss! That's kind of a kick in the stomach.

*Anita*, do you have a trailer brake controller on your dash in the van? They usually have a manual button or lever to be able to use the trailer brakes to slow you down. Update your US Rider! I know what you mean about thinking backward on an event and suddenly realizing the magnitude of the possible calamity. It really doesn't bear thinking about. Just glad you're safe now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

just renewed my USRider Equestrian Motor Plan on line. Set up for Auto renewal, so it won't lapse again. 

Check one thing off the list.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Vicki*, so very sorry for your loss! That's kind of a kick in the stomach.
> 
> *Anita*, do you have a trailer brake controller on your dash in the van? They usually have a manual button or lever to be able to use the trailer brakes to slow you down. Update your US Rider! I know what you mean about thinking backward on an event and suddenly realizing the magnitude of the possible calamity. It really doesn't bear thinking about. Just glad you're safe now.


My trailer has self-contained brakes, sort of like a boat trailer; no brake controller in truck. Van has one, but nothing to connect it to on the trailer. 

Do those things work when the tow vehicle brakes don't? I have never used one.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> AA - I always wondered that too about car stalling out and no brakes. I am just glad you made it safely and that Roadyy helped you out.


Thank you! I am so very thankful and grateful to him too!

I have lived my life in blissful ignorance, never worried about this because I didn't know it could happen! Now I know, I am a bit in shock and feeling really nervous about towing a horse anywhere. Or just driving a vehicle at all! Is this why so many cars drive off the side of a mountain? Cause they had no way to slow down?? Jesus. 

I guess Atlas is a lucky guy and brought me luck too. If I hadn't been taking him back, I would have been in the mountains somewhere when this happened.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Hi all,
> Sorry I've been a bit quiet, I've been reading and liking posts though.
> 
> Had a hard day yesterday, the funeral of a friend who was killed in a car wreck last week. He was only forty, wife and three kids left to mourn... Was a huge funeral, well over 400 people there. He was very well liked, as is his wife. I've been friends with his wife for over thirty years, but not close. It just really throws you for a loop when it's someone your own age, with a young family.
> 
> Felt so shiitake by the time I got home last night that I actually went for a run!! I like to run, but I'm horribly unfit. Managed to do the first km non-stop, then walked a bit before running the rest. About 2.5km in all, I'm certainly feeling it today! But it was what I needed. It was fully dark by the time I got home, which was kind of nice.
> 
> AA, that sounds like the trip from h3ll , glad Roaddy was able to help.
> NM , the trip sounds fun. The work colleague seems a bit weird, very odd thing to do.
> Blue, love the puppy!
> Ellen, hope you get a ride in soon
> PH, love the jumps.
> 
> Off to bed now, goodnight all


So sorry for your loss. You have lost several close to you in a short amount of time. Very sad. :hug:

Running can be very therapeutic, good to hear it helped you.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Thank you! I am so very thankful and grateful to him too!
> 
> I have lived my life in blissful ignorance, never worried about this because I didn't know it could happen! Now I know, I am a bit in shock and feeling really nervous about towing a horse anywhere. Or just driving a vehicle at all! Is this why so many cars drive off the side of a mountain? Cause they had no way to slow down?? Jesus.
> 
> I guess Atlas is a lucky guy and brought me luck too. If I hadn't been taking him back, I would have been in the mountains somewhere when this happened.


My mantra is actually "ignorance is bliss", but its not always practical. You can take your rig to a trailer place in your area and have them set up a manual override for you. Tell them your concerns and they'll know how to handle it. I don't think it should be too expense, but worth it anyway.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue, did I read that right, you are planning to get another puppy? WOW. I wish I had your energy! 

Sorry to hear about your tumor, do you have results for the biopsy? So much going on with everyone, can't remember. Praying all was removed and you never get another one.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> My mantra is actually "ignorance is bliss", but its not always practical. You can take your rig to a trailer place in your area and have them set up a manual override for you. Tell them your concerns and they'll know how to handle it. I don't think it should be too expense, but worth it anyway.


Very good idea. There is an emergency cable on the trailer that is designed to engage the trailer brakes in the event it becomes detached from the tow vehicle. Maybe I could connect a second cable to it and run the wire through the tow vehicle window. Then I could manually pull it and pray it is strong enough to stop both the vehicles. 

Or it may be time to trade in the Brenderup, even though I really love it, for a more traditional trailer.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Sorry to hear your moonlighting is feeling like work. Sometimes it just takes a bit to get into the routine. How do you like the staff?


So far they are nice.


----------



## tjtalon

Vicki, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blue

Anita, I don't know much about the Brenderups, but often the mechanism for brakes is in the plug. Its my understanding that if the "emergency" trailer brake engages because of disconnect is actually locks up the brakes. May prevent said trailer from going over a cliff but not the ideal stop. But, that's only if your trailer actually has brakes. I'm sure there are some older ones that don't have brakes, but it would have to be seriously old. I have an older 2 horse straight load. Ancient,but it has brakes. It needs a new plug to enable those brakes, that's all. With two mechanically inclined men in my immediate family you'd think it would be done by now, but alas…. ((sigh))

I'm not the braking professional, but I will say that setting up manual braking power is relatively simple for a person that knows their way around the wiring. Please, please, please look into it when you get your van back.

And puppy. Oiy Vey. Has nothing to do with energy. Has more to do with taking advantage of an impromptu opportunity. Nick has always wanted a jet black shepherd but there are so few around. Kinda fell onto this one. Not really sorry, just overwhelmed. He has a good point about the other possibility of a heeler pup. I've talked about a second one for awhile because I'm now hooked on the Heeler breed. The down side is that's TWO FREAKIN' PUPS AT ONCE. On the up side, it gets the house training and teaching out of the way all at the same time.

Ah well. The pups are only 4 weeks now so I'm taking a week or so to let Levi settle in and then decide if I can handle two at once. I've done it before, but it's been years and I wasn't working at the time. Makes a difference. Nick will help as much as possible, but working 100 miles away isn't conducive to much help at all.

I'm not much concerned about the thing she removed from my forehead. Glad it's gone as I'd rather have a scar than that! I think it was just a thing and it will all be fine. Results back sometime next week. In the meantime, I wish I could find a bandaid that doesn't show.

Ok, the bright side of things lately. Our weather is incredible right now! Upper 70's with a light breeze during the day. Mid 40's overnight. Chilly but not freezing. I LOVE this time of year.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I wish I could find a bandaid that doesn't show.


Well...it IS almost Halloween...everyone has a black pen...draw scary arched back black cats across the bandaid & make a "statement! (& if you have an orange felt tip, intersperse w/a couple of pumpkins):rofl:


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> Well...it IS almost Halloween...everyone has a black pen...draw scary arched back black cats across the bandaid & make a "statement! (& if you have an orange felt tip, intersperse w/a couple of pumpkins):rofl:


I love this!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I love this!


If it was me, I'd actually do it...& if you do it, we'll need a pic!


----------



## Roadyy

Before I update a little I will say that AA is making up so much of that story just to be mean to me for not being around here as often anymore. 

Angel? Really?? You are my friend and I don't have a weak enough character to leave a friend stranded. That is the simple truth of the whole story. No hero, angel or any of that stuff. Just a friend who was called on and did what was needed and ready to do what ever else was needed. You bought my boys a roll of hay so we are even. Please let that be the end of this other name calling stuff. Thank you my friend.


Now I will share the latest character pic of myself in the Creepy Hollow trail.


----------



## Blue

Well you won't be getting a pic! I'm way to under the radar to actually do that, but I'd love to see someone else do it.:rofl:


----------



## Blue

Roadyy, that's an awesome picture!


----------



## Celeste

Roaddy, friends and angels are very closely related.

Since we don't see angels every day, it is good to know that there are friends around.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Well...it IS almost Halloween...everyone has a black pen...draw scary arched back black cats across the bandaid & make a "statement! (& if you have an orange felt tip, intersperse w/a couple of pumpkins):rofl:


Best idea ever!! hahahaha


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Before I update a little I will say that AA is making up so much of that story just to be mean to me for not being around here as often anymore.
> 
> Angel? Really?? You are my friend and I don't have a weak enough character to leave a friend stranded. That is the simple truth of the whole story. No hero, angel or any of that stuff. Just a friend who was called on and did what was needed and ready to do what ever else was needed. You bought my boys a roll of hay so we are even. Please let that be the end of this other name calling stuff. Thank you my friend.
> 
> 
> Now I will share the latest character pic of myself in the Creepy Hollow trail.
> View attachment 712306


Pretty freakin' scary!! 

Especially for an ANGEL :mrgreen:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Roaddy, friends and angels are very closely related.
> 
> Since we don't see angels every day, it is good to know that there are friends around.


Exactly my thoughts! 

Roadyy is continuing his kindness by speaking to the repair shop for me. Since my mechanic abilities involve describing weird noises and hoping the mechanics know how to make it stop.

So far I have a brand new battery. BUT the gas gauge still hasn't moved from FULL even though the dealer is at least 50 miles from my last fill-up, and the van gets a whopping 8-10 mpg on a good day. I have to fill it up every 200 miles. Plus the tow truck driver said the needle was jumping all over the place on the gas gauge.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue, my trailer has brakes, but it doesn't go through the plug wires. It is self contained, similar to surge brakes on boats. Basically, the brakes engage when the tow vehicle slows and push against the hitch. Very bumpy areas, like RR tracts cause the brakes to operate too. 

So if the tow vehicle won't stop, the trailer won't either. 

Other horse trailers have electric brakes, and that is operated by the box under the dash. I don't have one of those boxes in the truck. When I bought the van it had one. But I have never used it, so don't know exactly how they work, or if mine works at all. Don't even know if it is connected to anything.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Pictures from Saturday:
Van on Tow truck, Trailer and Atlas on strong jack, the hitch on tow truck.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I forgot to post this picture of the chairs at Congress; I thought the guys would appreciate the one on the left!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

One more picture from Congress; Phantom I thought this would look perfect on your little grass area if the bulbs don't come up!

It is more beautiful in real life, I had to shrink the picture to post it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> I forgot to post this picture of the chairs at Congress; I thought the guys would appreciate the one on the left!!


The one on the left is too tick for me, I like'em tin.

No weekend commentary, mission was aborted.
Saturday colder and threat of rain.
Sunday morning yes we had rain, by 3 in the afternoon beautiful and sunny.
Time change coming soon, not so good.
I should get two more camping weekends in before it is time to move the camper.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> I forgot to post this picture of the chairs at Congress; I thought the guys would appreciate the one on the left!!


I did not see the one on the left when I was there! :rofl: Too funny!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> One more picture from Congress; Phantom I thought this would look perfect on your little grass area if the bulbs don't come up!
> 
> It is more beautiful in real life, I had to shrink the picture to post it.


Didn't see that either! I know where that was taken. They must bring things in throughout the month.

HOpe you had a nice time!


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi I love my fitbit too! I walked 12000 steps today AND rode!

PH Love the jumps!

Celeste- my pressure cooker is actually too small to can in. Planning on making chicken and dumplings this weekend. We shall see.

Vicki- Sorry about your friend .

I love all the Congress pics. It really would be so fun to do a meet n greet at Congress! 

It was a beautiful fall day today. I got my lesson but had to ride indoors for the first time this year. It rained last night and the unimproved outdoor ring was slippery. I got there in time to meet the new boarders. They have a beautiful 30 yr old palomino and a 5 yr old Belgian/Haflinger cross. That palomino looks closer to 15 than 30! My lesson was nice, I'm finally sitting deeper in the saddle at the canter. All those years of riding in two point does not make sitting down and back easy LOL. We worked quite a bit on transitions. If Bo feels you shift, she will drop down to a walk like RIGHT NOW! School horse thing I guess. We got pretty smooth after a while.

After I got to the other barn to feed, it started cooling down fast. The wind has really picked up. Had to rush home, let the chickens out, feed the dogs, put out carrots for the deer and take the trash out PHEW! I am whipped. It's going to rain for most of the next 3 days. I had to make sure I filled chicken feeders and did all the stuff I knew that i would not want to do in the rain. I always rake a bunch of leaves into the chicken run so they have something to peck at while I'm at work. It keeps the mud down when it rains too. My spoiled girls have a big run (dog kennel panels) attached to their coop. It is covered with a tarp so they can go out when it's wet. The coop is elevated so they can always go under it to dust bathe, even in winter it stay dry. Ok now I know I am babbling! Good night all. Time for rest. Parent teacher conferences tomorrow.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Vicki*: so sorry about the loss of your friend. what a reality check. 

*Rick*: love the costume. i am sure scaring people is lots of fun.

*AA*: that would be much better than any silly flowers! I suspect it would be out of my price range though. :eek_color:

*MR*: sorry to hear no riding this weekend. at least the rain has the decency to come mid-week this time.

*HP*: sounds like a good lesson. glad you got everything prepped for the coming storm. only supposed to be a day here, but sure sounds unpleasant.

*ellen*: hope you are getting some saddle time. my back has been giving we warning twinges so went to see my chiro today and got adjusted. he said better to take it easy today and not risk a spook setting things off. so maybe if I am not able to ride, you are!


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> I forgot to post this picture of the chairs at Congress; I thought the guys would appreciate the one on the left!!


No, the one on the left is not mine I stopped wearing the garters some years ago. Could belong to one of the others though. :loveshower::loveshower:

:cowboy:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Vicki So sorry to hear about your friend. My father was killed in a wreck and the situation was very similar. It is very hard on a widow with three kids. It is very sobering to see people 'going home' around my age. I can remember when I was younger, it really seemed unusual and hard to accept. Hope you are feeling better and getting over the shock.:hug:

Ph13 Love the jumps you set up. Very innovative! Yeah, I would listen to those back twinges. Waiting for a more practical time to see my chiro was my undoing. Irony was that I could have gone Fri and decided to wait until Mon for dentist apptmt as well as chiro visit. Back went out Sat. Wow, all that pain and lost time to save some miles on my pickup. Hope you can avoid the worst case scenerio:thumbsup: 

Blue Thanks for sharing your thoughts re: trailer brakes. I am going to inquire for sure. I think my trailer brake box in the cab stops when the ignition is turned off. Would be nice to have some type of manual backup engage trailer brakes. I wonder is there is a way to engage trailerbrakes with the emergency brake of the tow vehicle? If going down the hill, I would rather have brakes engaged on vehicle and trailer. Don't want to see the trailer passing me.

Rick Celeste has made a very good point re: friends and angels. God sends them both when we are in need. You are still a knight in shining armour to me as well. 

MR Sorry you missed your ride. I am hoping for better weather for you next week.

Hey, Stanley. Glad to see you dropping in more these days. Also glad you stopped wearing a garter:wink:

Well, going to sign off. Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Vicki*: so sorry about the loss of your friend. what a reality check.
> 
> *Rick*: love the costume. i am sure scaring people is lots of fun.
> 
> *AA*: that would be much better than any silly flowers! I suspect it would be out of my price range though. :eek_color:
> 
> *MR*: sorry to hear no riding this weekend. at least the rain has the decency to come mid-week this time.
> 
> *HP*: sounds like a good lesson. glad you got everything prepped for the coming storm. only supposed to be a day here, but sure sounds unpleasant.
> 
> *ellen*: hope you are getting some saddle time. my back has been giving we warning twinges so went to see my chiro today and got adjusted. he said better to take it easy today and not risk a spook setting things off. so maybe if I am not able to ride, you are!


I checked it all over, couldn't find a price anywhere, but I am very sure it is out of my price range too! 

The chairs were $785, I think made by same company. They had a lot of really neat horse statues! 

Hope your back is recovered! 

Ellen, hope you are all recovered too. Been raining here everyday, so no riding just yet.

Happy; would be great for a group meet-n-greet next year at Congress!


----------



## AnitaAnne

This had me :rofl: don't know if this link will work:

https://www.facebook.com/trtmethod/videos/441043972753891/

if not, can go to Tack of the Day website before tomorrow morning at 1159 eastern time to see the link here:

Main Item

:loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

Hay Everybody

Went out today to give Peaches her feed. Was going to work on her feet. I ran my hand down her spine. She gave in 2 places. Well I know how I have hurt over the past week, so I watched her flinch when I gently ran my fingertips down her spine. Don't know if it tickled or if it hurt. I know that several forum members have called in chiros in for their equines. I just know what I have gone thru and don't want her to feel the same pain. What should I do. How do you know who is qualified and who isn't? Thanx for any input.

Thanx..... please help


----------



## Celeste

Try running your fingers down the same places, but do it firmly. If you were just tickling her, then it might not tickle. If she really moves away from your hands, then you might want to think about getting her checked. She is young and she hasn't been ridden that hard lately. I'm voting on a tickle.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> This had me :rofl: don't know if this link will work:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/trtmethod/videos/441043972753891/


Part of me wants to laugh. Part of me wonders if I look that stupid. Lol.

That was indeed a very patient horse.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Try running your fingers down the same places, but do it firmly. If you were just tickling her, then it might not tickle. If she really moves away from your hands, then you might want to think about getting her checked. She is young and she hasn't been ridden that hard lately. I'm voting on a tickle.


First of all, thanks so much. Will try your suggestion tomorrow a.m. If she needs help, who should I contact. Thank you so much


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Part of me wants to laugh. Part of me wonders if I look that stupid. Lol.
> 
> That was indeed a very patient horse.


You couldn't possibly look that stupid! But trust me, I have seen some Dressage riders look nearly that bad. It is exaggerated of course, but the commentary was the best! I don't know about other riders, but he was saying things I have thought during the tests!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Very nice horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

tj: :happy-birthday8: !!!! Hope you had a great day and work is giving you a break with an easy evening.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ: Happy Birthday!!*

Hope you had a fabulous day today!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

:happy-birthday8: TJ! HOpe it was a great one!!! :runninghorse2:


----------



## corgi

Ellen, I would vote for a tickle as well. I know if I lightly run my finger down my girl's back, she will flinch but a more firm touch doesnt get a response.
Equine chiros can be hard to find. If you need one, your best bet may be local horse friends who may know someone or even your vet or hay supplier.

Happy bday TJ!

TV show update:
This whole process is fascinating. They are going actually going to shoot two epsiodes with us...a part one and part two. Each one will actually end up being 23 minutes of footage.

They are arriving between 10 and 11 on Sunday. Just praying the weather cooperates. All of a sudden, there is a chance of rain on Sunday.

What in the world do I wear???


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> What in the world do I wear???


Your Ride Strong shirt, of course!


----------



## corgi

VR- i am very sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. My condolences...and a hug.

I found this great video of Scott Purdum and what he does for those who are wondering whose show we are going to be on! (Can you tell I am getting excited?)


----------



## Blue

Anita,:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That was wonderful! What an incredible horse.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! Yes, work treated me gently (hope it continues to do so...should get new work sched late tomorrow via email. Fingers crossed good/lots of hours). Day actually started out not so good, was kinda depressed for a few "reasons" (& worried that the job won't pan out in enough hours), but after a few hours into the work evening, I felt a lot better. Dang, that never happened at the old job!

AA, that video made me laugh, thanks! (I do need to laugh more often). This had to be a gag, right?! Horse was awesome. I did start noticing & watching the rider's lower legs: totally still, w/impulsion from lower leg & inner thigh for the cues & heels as needed in the right places...while he's bouncing around on this very well trained horse...I saw it right off as Dressage-joking, on a horse that was trained to do just that. Loved laughing out loud...! Very cool, thanks for giving me a birthday laugh!

Ladona, I hope so much it DOESN'T rain on Sunday; this looks just fabulous & what a wonderful opportunity for you & Jeff & Blue. Fingers crossed! I totally agree...the Ride Strong t-shirt (& a cotton turtleneck underneath for any chill)!

Ellen, I do bet too that you hit a couple of ticklish spots along Peach's spine, with a light touch/rub. Bailey will do just the same thing, since she's so sensitive, so I'm careful to stroke w/a flat hand & not be so light fingered (I tend to do that too). Bailey adores being groomed too; maybe your Peaches is similarly tactically sensitive.

Thanks again for the birthday greetings all, much appreciated!

Later....(there's gonna be a Horse Day sooner than later, I swear it...)


----------



## VickiRose

Happy Birthday TJ!!!!!!

Corgi, just wear whatever you are comfy in. I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> Your Ride Strong shirt, of course!


 Yes! :iagree: GREAT IDEA! :loveshower::biggrin:

So excited for you.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Thanx for the info on my concerns over Peaches. I hope I overreacted some. 

TJ :loveshower:Happy birthday:loveshower: 

Ladona That's a nice video. Can't wait to see yours. Yeah, I vote for the Ride Strong T. :thumbsup:

AA Loved the vid. The horse is wonderful. How patient he is. 

Getting ready to go out to feed and check Peaches. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Koolio

Happy Birthday TJ!!! I hope your day is fantastic!

Ellen - I am also betting on ticklish.

Anita - What an ordeal! I'm sorry to hear Atlas couldn't stay.

Corgi - looking forward to hearing about the filming. Wear what you normally would at the horses. Just be you and know that you are already awesome!

Roadyy - Angel, friend, bystander, the label doesn't matter. We all are thankful for you for being you... 

Busy week here with iffy weather and craziness at work. It's almost like a full moon and Halloween in the same week. Time change this weekend means shorter days. Soon it will be dark by 4:00 pm. Gotta get Koolio to the stable soon. In the meantime, I'm enjoying time with DD as much as I can before she leaves for Germany.
Have a great day!


----------



## Twalker

tjtalon said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! Yes, work treated me gently (hope it continues to do so...should get new work sched late tomorrow via email. Fingers crossed good/lots of hours). Day actually started out not so good, was kinda depressed for a few "reasons" (& worried that the job won't pan out in enough hours), but after a few hours into the work evening, I felt a lot better. Dang, that never happened at the old job!
> 
> AA, that video made me laugh, thanks! (I do need to laugh more often). This had to be a gag, right?! Horse was awesome. I did start noticing & watching the rider's lower legs: totally still, w/impulsion from lower leg & inner thigh for the cues & heels as needed in the right places...while he's bouncing around on this very well trained horse...I saw it right off as Dressage-joking, on a horse that was trained to do just that. Loved laughing out loud...! Very cool, thanks for giving me a birthday laugh!
> 
> Ladona, I hope so much it DOESN'T rain on Sunday; this looks just fabulous & what a wonderful opportunity for you & Jeff & Blue. Fingers crossed! I totally agree...the Ride Strong t-shirt (& a cotton turtleneck underneath for any chill)!
> 
> Ellen, I do bet too that you hit a couple of ticklish spots along Peach's spine, with a light touch/rub. Bailey will do just the same thing, since she's so sensitive, so I'm careful to stroke w/a flat hand & not be so light fingered (I tend to do that too). Bailey adores being groomed too; maybe your Peaches is similarly tactically sensitive.
> 
> Thanks again for the birthday greetings all, much appreciated!
> 
> Later....(there's gonna be a Horse Day sooner than later, I swear it...)


Happy Birthday a bit late.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> This had me :rofl: don't know if this link will work:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/trtmethod/videos/441043972753891/
> 
> if not, can go to Tack of the Day website before tomorrow morning at 1159 eastern time to see the link here:
> 
> Main Item
> 
> :loveshower:


Absolutely Histarical!!! Loved it. :rofl:


----------



## Eole

*TJ*: HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! 

*MR*, Sorry you couldn't ride, not much we can do about the weather.

*Vicki*, my condoleances on the loss of your friend, that is a tragedy.

*Roadyy*: I'm joining in the name calling: you are an angel-friend, hero of the week! Take it, you deserve the praise.

*HP*, glad you are riding and making progress. You can babble about the chickens anytime. I want chickens eventually, so I'm taking notes from you and auntie *Ellen*. :wink:

*AA*, I'm late commenting, but I'm in awe at how you handled stopping the trailer, that took some nerves and quick reaction. I have a break controller and I can break the trailer manually. I don't think it would be safe to use it alone to stop both truck and trailer though, but combined with the truck hand-break, it probably would handle an emergency stop.
BTW, I also think you are an angel on this thread, genuinely interested and supportive of each of us, and you find way to find joy and stay positive even when things are rough in your life. Thanks for being here. :loveshower: (ok now you can blush. )

*Twalker*, I see why you love Lady so much, she is beautiful, patient and kind. Blue looks nice on her!

*Corgi*, this is so exciting. Whatever Blue does-or not- and no matter the weather, it should be an awesome experience. We want to know every detail!

We had the storm for 2 days and were without power yesterday. The rain has stopped but it is still very windy and trees are falling. My trails will be a mess.
I'm having fun with the Tacoma. It is bright red, so I don't go unnoticed. I had anti-rust oïl-base treatment done yesterday. Next will be winter tires and transferring the brake controller from 4Runner to the pick up. Wish I was as handy as the boys on this thread and could do it myself, but I'm not very mechanically-inclined.
Those who drive trucks and tow: opinion on mirrors? I had a round stick-on spherical mirror added on the 4Runner's mirrors but is there anything better?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy birthday TJ!

NM: Hope we meet up this winter, keep me posted.

Corgi I saw the video, I just want the mule.

AA: I would never pay $785 for that much ****.

What is the deal with the dressage rider AA?
My horse would have thrown him in the first 30 seconds.

Looks like a camping weekend coming up, good weather(fingers crossed).

Soon for me the weekend camping sessions will be over.
Back to the occasional weekend day ride, weather permitting.
Can't really complain, it has been a good season with 16 weekends so far.
Like 2 more weekend adventures left, then move the camper.
A little light on miles this year, guessing at 600-800 on horseback.

We have a park we like to ride nearby.
It has about 21 miles of marked trails.
Not worthy of summer riding, insects would carry you away.
Winter is another story if snow holds out.
Awesome trails, moderate terrain, less than 2 hours can ride the whole park.
Temps holding out day rides could be a good thing.

Night All:
Time to Grow the Corn!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole: you are very sweet and kind to say such nice things. I am not an angel, but I am thankful for each and every one of you. This is the greatest group of people!

( I am blushing a lot)


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: I finally had a chance to watch the entire video!! The Mule Skiing part was the funniest thing I have seen!! I truly admire a clinician that is willing to show himself messing up. :thumbsup: 

*Koolio*: Enjoy every moment with your DD! I am sorry to loose Atlas too, but I couldn't see having 5 horses and 4 stalls. I did tell his owners that I would love to see him in spring. The timing was just not right. 

*MR*: Sorry to hear your camping trips are done for the year. Riding 600-800 miles in 16 weekends is a good bit of riding!! 

BTW, I do love the way you write; very cool and makes me think! 

That rider in the video was not irritating that horse as much as it seemed. The rider is actually very talented. The horse is fabulous. At a guess I would say he is in the $100K range. A bit more $$ than the chairs 

*Ellen*: I don't know about horse chiropractors, not any in this backwoods, but I don't think it would hurt Peaches to have a visit. I don't know if she is sore or sensitive, but I feel better after a visit to my chiropractor so would guess a horse would feel better too! 

*Blue*: we need more pictures of Levi!! 

*Eole*: I think parts stores sell mirrors that attach to the side mirrors for towing, but don't know anyone that ever used them. I can adjust mine enough to see, but I have a rather short trailer too.


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

Been trying to keep up.

*Corgi*, that video was really nice. I like how calm he stays. And, you're right, there's a lot to be said for a professional that can laugh at himself and admit he's not perfect. Can't wait to see the show! Be sure and find out when they're going to air it.

*Ellen*, I tend to think Peaches is ticklish, but a chiro is never a bad idea either. Sounds like you're feeling a little better too!

*Maryland*, somehow it just doesn't seem fair that you spend so much of your summer battling ground bees and then with no warning it's winter! I would almost rather ride in snow than bees! _Almost_. But I'm terrified of bees.

*Eole*, I had a red Tacoma too! Loved it. Mirrors, I would think the mirror extensions you can get would work well, but also will stick out farther and you'd have to get used to that. 

I keep trying to get a few more pictures of Levi, but he's so darn black and quick! It's hard to get him in a good light. In fact, when I take him out in the morning or night to go potty, I lose him a lot.

Well, I've already sat here at the computer longer than I should have. So I'll get on with my news. Super excited right now and don't know if I'll have time to check in much over the next several days. My oldest son that lives in Georgia is coming to visit this weekend! _I haven't seen him in 10 years!_ Had to set up a guest room for him to stay in and notify our limited family members in the area that he'll only have 3 days here then has to go back. I managed to get 3 days off and trying to coordinate others peoples time as well.







Maybe when I'm home for a few days I can get some pictures. Everyone have a happy and safe Halloween!


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> Been trying to keep up.
> 
> *Corgi*, that video was really nice. I like how calm he stays. And, you're right, there's a lot to be said for a professional that can laugh at himself and admit he's not perfect. Can't wait to see the show! Be sure and find out when they're going to air it.
> 
> *Ellen*, I tend to think Peaches is ticklish, but a chiro is never a bad idea either. Sounds like you're feeling a little better too!
> 
> *Maryland*, somehow it just doesn't seem fair that you spend so much of your summer battling ground bees and then with no warning it's winter! I would almost rather ride in snow than bees! _Almost_. But I'm terrified of bees.
> 
> *Eole*, I had a red Tacoma too! Loved it. Mirrors, I would think the mirror extensions you can get would work well, but also will stick out farther and you'd have to get used to that.
> 
> I keep trying to get a few more pictures of Levi, but he's so darn black and quick! It's hard to get him in a good light. In fact, when I take him out in the morning or night to go potty, I lose him a lot.
> 
> Well, I've already sat here at the computer longer than I should have. So I'll get on with my news. Super excited right now and don't know if I'll have time to check in much over the next several days. My oldest son that lives in Georgia is coming to visit this weekend! _I haven't seen him in 10 years!_ Had to set up a guest room for him to stay in and notify our limited family members in the area that he'll only have 3 days here then has to go back. I managed to get 3 days off and trying to coordinate others peoples time as well.
> View attachment 713090
> 
> Maybe when I'm home for a few days I can get some pictures. Everyone have a happy and safe Halloween!


Have a great visit with your son Blue. Ten years is a long time.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Brisk this a.m.. I believe winter is lurking about. Got up early this a.m. and made coffee, fed my litl dog Reggie and let him out. Didn't even see them until Reggie shot out of the door like a bullet. My three deer were peacefully grazing until disturbed. Pretty sight watching them gracefully bound off with those tails waving like flags.

*Natalie* You would love chickens. My first bit of advice is to try to find Buff Orpingtons ?sp. They are wonderful chickens. I love all my hens, but there is just something special about these.

*AA* I agree about equine chiros around here. I love living in the south, but the region can be slow to catching on to some things.

*Celeste* I tried running my hand over the area. Peaches didn't respond. I then, took my fingertips and pressed harder in some areas. Right behind the hips on left side of spin in soft tissue I got a definite response. Not really knowing how dramatic a response I should get and what I got when I applied pressure leaves me needing a vet's advice. I am going to check her this a.m. when I go to feed. If she is the same, I am going to put a call into a vet here in town. She was romping around the barnyard Sun. when 2 horses were ridden by. I just wonder, do they twist and sprain their backs like we do. After my bout with back spasms, I am really sensitive to her.

*Blue * I know you are enjoying your new baby. What a cutie!

Gonna make my way to the barn. Kids are a waitin'. Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Went out and checked Peaches. Well, am I crazy or what? At least a bit of a worrier:icon_rolleyes: Today I had no reaction at all. Not going to complain.


----------



## Stan

SWMBO works with mentally challenged young adults. They have a club on a friday night called fab shack and last night it was that american tradition night.

When she came home made up as the living dead it inspired me to get out of my sick bed and go into town. I am going to buy her a new broom, the witch look was better.:loveshower:

Sometimes we have to make changes and on a lighter note good to see all are still enjoying themselves riding. I look out the window to empty paddocks.:cowboy:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey

Just got back from letting hens out to fill up on bugs and put Peach's boots on her. She was a high stepper for a couple of steps, and decided to put her attention on the hay I put out for her. The boots were harder to get on this time and I tapped on the toes with a wooden brush. Tapped her toes on the ground and secured them. My hoofjack should be here Tues and I can rasp her hooves when necessary. May need a power strip for one boot. Some play in that boot and if it doesn't change the strip will be necessary. Next step will be to lead her around with the boot around her ankle. 

Had to update you. She seems sound but is hesitant to let me check around her back. I think I was just worried and overreacted. 

Have a great p.m. and have a good weekend

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: Sorry to hear your camping trips are done for the year. Riding 600-800 miles in 16 weekends is a good bit of riding!!
> 
> BTW, I do love the way you write; very cool and makes me think!
> 
> That rider in the video was not irritating that horse as much as it seemed. The rider is actually very talented. The horse is fabulous. At a guess I would say he is in the $100K range. A bit more $$ than the chairs



The miles are a guess.
Figure each weekend at least 2 rides, sometimes an extra ride or 2 in a weekend.
Considering the longer weekends adding a vacation day or two?
PH13 has got me way beat on miles for sure.
I compete only to have fun.

SueC commented on my writing before.
I do not remember the statement she made though.
I can't explain it, it is what it is.
Mostly I try not to use words like "I", "Me", etc. noting possession or boasting in formal text.
Here I let it go, we are all family, I never intent to boast or brag.
I just say what I have to say.

A 100K hummmm. For me that would be a herd of 200 or more.
I will need to buy more land for this.
Minus the wife's horse, that mare was $1900. I felt pain with that purchase.
It was needed, she had an accident with a herd bound rather green mule($500).
$1900 bought a 4 year old trained in WP to the hilt, reputable ranch too.

That video horse was so tall I'd whack my head in the brush.
Short and quick is where it's at. 




Blue said:


> *Maryland*, somehow it just doesn't seem fair that you spend so much of your summer battling ground bees and then with no warning it's winter! I would almost rather ride in snow than bees! _Almost_. But I'm terrified of bees.


When I began riding 12 or so short years ago I never thought of bees.
Patapsco Park in Maryland is a haven for ground bees.
Normally a horse gets dancy shall we say and we run for a bit.
Who doesn't like to run some, right?
Very secluded areas with no traffic close to water = bee habitat.

I have seen a wanna be cowboy whack his cowboy hat in a hornet's nest.
Failed miserably in the art of observation he did.

Last year in the middle of the river, 60' from land a bee stung me near my eye.
I was the elephant man for 3 days.
Not allergic mind you but near the eye was not so good.
I'm sure Eole remembers my story, same year horse peed on me at a hillside stop.
Gets a kick out of my riding commentaries for sure.

Night All:

Camping update: Looks like a day ride tomorrow, rain late Saturday night?


----------



## Happy Place

What a week! Rainy, windy, full moon, Halloween and parent teacher conferences! Whew. I worked 2 12 hour days in a row, then back at it today for a full day with a dance after school. This chick has had it.

In a bit I will post a cute pic from work. All the office people dressed as crayons. Fun day, really.


----------



## Happy Place

Happy Halloween!


----------



## AnitaAnne

MR: may have seriously underestimated the cost of that Dressage horse. 

Found this one in Florida for sale...at full price they should include a horse butt chair or too...

Valenzo: 2002, Dutch Warmblood, Gelding at Warmblood-Sales.com

The video:

http://warmblood-sales.com/HorseDetail.asp?HorseID=44418&UserID=11433


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> MR: may have seriously underestimated the cost of that Dressage horse.


Ludicrous amount of money to pay for a horse IMO.
Buying $500 horses is more palatable.
$100K or $200K is plain nuts.

I have seen people bring these horses to camp.
They usually have a short ride and come back covered in dirt or mud.

I thought all horses were warm blooded creatures. 
Not to be confused with reptiles mind you.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, Wow! :mrgreen:

*Maryland*, I love the way you write! Really a pleasure to read. As for horses, I paid more to fix an eye infection in my old Bart than 2 of my favorite horses cost combined. Paper doesn't mean much to me. A bond means EVERYTHING.  My horses may not look as beautiful and elegant in the ring, but I put my life in their care on a regular basis and I'm ok with that.

Long day today and son for GA comes tomorrow! I have to work until 2, but then I'll have 3 full days! I'm kinda beside myself right now!


----------



## Stan

$2000 is not over the top in NZ for a horse with little training. The rip off capatil of the world NZ.

I have skype now. Not sure if I like looking at myself while talking on the phone. I am Not photogenic. In fact I do not like what I see. Need surgery. 
Remove the jowls, pull the skin from my neck up over my head and attach it just above my eyes. That will take the hair from my shoulders and put it back on my head where it was before the change took place. Eye brows may be a little bushy though but it will also lift my $ss back to where it was a few years ago. There are other changes I could make but lets not go over board. 

Cheers to all:cowboy:


----------



## Roadyy

My truck has had a vibration when I get around the 68mph mark since I've had it. I thought it was due to a warped rear axle tube from the driverside wheel bearings disintegrating and actually had to grind them off the tube. Took forever to smooth out the tube enough to get a new set on remotely close to proper.
Yesterday the truck started getting the vibration at lower speeds and popping with squeals. Jacked the rear end up, pull the wheels and find the U joint at the axle is shot. Apparently the previous owner replaced the front 2, but didn't replace this one because one of the cap bolts is rounded and will not come out.

I worked it til I could get the shaft out without removing it. Put it all back together and no more vibration at 68 mph anymore. I was in the mind set with all of the recent repairs to go truck shopping after work today. figured if I'm going to be sinking a few hundred bucks in this thing every month then I just as well have a payment on something not needing worked on. Now I'll hold off a bit longer. lol


DD informed me at supper that I needed a hair cut so I let her buzz then lather and shave it. She enjoys it so much.


































I will try to get on here more often. It has been very crazy lately. I have a professional photographer coming out tomorrow, weather permitting, to get pictures of the horses. She is trying to get new pictures for a new web site and is going to do it for free. I will share with you Monday if it goes through.



Ladona, how did the show go?

All those who went to the Congress I am glad you enjoyed it.

TJ happy belated birthday

Stan you really want to buy her weapons, rideable or not?

Today is my youngest daugther's 15th birthday and I am stuck at work putting more new machines together because one more day to wait will kill them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Another extemely tiring week. I think I am still exhausted from our whirl wind tour of CO.

HP, I get your days....grades due this week, Halloween party yesterday.....Many late night. I really need to get better organized with correcting papers.....but I absolutely hate it.....then they get left for last minute. NOT a good thing......Something I am working on....for the last 20 years. LOL

Also, cute crayons. ARe you the yellow one? Our staff all dressed as super heros.  

No horsey news. Maybe a kgood thing....as of last night anyway, all shoes remain on, no puffy legs. Both horses are wholly....gonna be cold winter I think. Rainn is starting to loose weight, increasing her grain.

Halloween wedding today, 100% rain tomorrow. Looks like zero riding for me. NEED some saddle time.......I'm tired of putting on my  and being around humans. I need :cowboy:time!

BLUE, I love Puplite for letting my dog out at night. It's a collar with a light on it. Very bright. Neighbors even comment on it. Find it on Amzaon.

Ellen, don't fret so much. She'll be fine. Yes, they twist and pull things when they 'horse' around in the pasture. Have the vet look but I wouldn't lose sleep. You know I have Jay worked on and I also do stretches with him in the pasture to keep them limber. I would think like people the more they move the better!

MR, yes I'll be in contact... It's the first weekend in Dec.

Cost of horses....we never spent a great deal of $$$ on horses. My pony was $25, my first QH $125, my mom's QH that was shot was $500, Rainn- $225, Jay $1600.......My most expensive horse was my TB we bought from my trainer and he was $3000. Tell ya, to me the cheaper they came, the better they were. It's all about the connection and the time spent!

OK gotta go feed and start the craziness of the day. Happy Halloween everyone! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MR*: Seeing horse sell for insane amounts of money really makes me appreciate my bargain steeds. 5k was my limit, and I have never reached my limit. I agree with Nicker, my best horses have been the bargain ones. Dreamer was the cheapest at $600, and maybe the best horse I have. (not counting the "free" Atlas of course):icon_rolleyes:

*Blue*: poor Levi needs some lights or something on him!! Sure don't want to loose that little guy! 

How great your other DS is coming, 10 years is way too long to see a child. Somehow we get busy with our lives and time passes. Enjoy every minute!! 

*Roadyy*: a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Amber!! She is multi-talented, you got scalped without a single cut. BTW, those workouts are paying off, you are slim and trim now. 

Hopefully the truck will give you a break on repairs for a couple of months, at least through Christmas. 

Stan: Skype has always sounded like a bad idea to me...never tried it. 

*Happy*: Love the crayon! What a cute idea. We did themes on the units, which was more fun than I thought it would be. Ortho did Batman, will post a picture later. 

Corgi: one more day until Blue gets the training of his life! 

Happy Halloween Y'all! 

The cursed time change is this weekend. The night time rides are over for me, dangit.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Love everyone's Halloween costumes! I am sure the kids at school love that their teachers participate in the fun too.


We took Sultan and George down to Virginia for their visit to the osteopath. It's a 4 hour haul one day, so we knew it would be an all-day adventure. The doctor was able to identify the issue in Sultan's pelvis (it was indeed jammed forward and to the left). She also found additional issues in his jaw and shoulders and addressed them, too. Took at look at his teeth - which are done yearly by our regular vet - and found they also needed major attention. Another vet who specializes in dentistry (who we know via endurance) happened to be in the area, so we were able to get fit in.











George also got checked out and the doctor found, among other things, his sacrum was crooked and jammed.. which could be the source of all the muscle issues in his hind end we had all season! She addressed that as well as some other issues in his ribs and back. His sacrum was bad enough she wants to recheck it in a couple months to make sure the adjustment took, so when we go back down we will schedule to have his teeth done as well.

Seems odd to be excited when the vet finds stuff wrong with your horses, but DH and I are hopeful we finally got to the bottom of all the weird issues we have been having off and on this season. Fingers crossed. We just want the boys to be comfortable and enjoy their jobs.


No saddle time for me this week, but hope to fix that tomorrow if the weather will only cooperate.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom: I hesitated to like that post, your poor boys! But it is very good they got straightened out and hopefully will be feeling much better soon. 

I do wish we had someone here available to help with these issues. Dreamer is very uneven, and I am sure he has a lot of discomfort. 

Do you know of anyone in the greater Atlanta area? I am about 90 minutes from Atlanta.


----------



## Happy Place

Looks like I am in for a cold and rainy day. I always worry about Nike on days like this. His coat is coming in but when he gets wet and it's cold, I have seen him shiver :sad: Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny so I am hoping to spend some time with him. That boy needs a grooming like nobody's business! Hopefully I will have time to get a little work out of him. I'm thinking I might have my coach come take a peak at him in the next couple weeks. :wink: One small step at a time!


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE this is the one we used on Maggie. VERY bright! I could let her out in the dark and keep track of her from the kitchen window 

</title> </head> <body> <h1> Pup Light - Dog Headlight</h1> <h2> What Our Top Dog Says About Puplight Dog Headlight:</h2> <p> The <strong>Pup Light â€“ Dog Headlight</strong> is new and improved.Â  This Pup Light Collar is two times brighter and a re


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> BLUE this is the one we used on Maggie. VERY bright! I could let her out in the dark and keep track of her from the kitchen window
> 
> </title> </head> <body> <h1> Pup Light - Dog Headlight</h1> <h2> What Our Top Dog Says About Puplight Dog Headlight:</h2> <p> The <strong>Pup Light â€“ Dog Headlight</strong> is new and improved.Â* This Pup Light Collar is two times brighter and a re


Another use wives could put them on their husbands so they knew where they were when let out.:icon_rolleyes: An early warning they are coming home. Could save some tight moments. :loveshower:I rev the Harley as a warning I have arrived. SWMBO complains it wakes her up but then what is togetherness if we don't share some of those special moments.:wink: I want to share those moments, she could also sit up with me at 4 in the morning to watch the all blacks beat the Australians in the world cup final :neutral:. See I am in a good space even though I have the flu and SWMBO is going out to play at a benefit for the local country music club. I will do a couple of hours legal work then go for a ride through the forrest road. Might even call in and see Bugs. 
I did a shared dinner last night cooked a pork roast on the BBQ veg and gravey. Shared it with SWMBO but back to cooking for ourselves tonight. I find my food requirements have changed and I am happy on ocassion having cheese on crackers or something similar. More into light food cant handle the heavy evening dinners.

Weather today at 08-00am is sun shining will warm up as the day progresses and with some luck it will not rain. 

Cheers all Enjoy any riding you get. :cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Do you know of anyone in the greater Atlanta area? I am about 90 minutes from Atlanta.


I don't know anybody personally, but I will ask in the SE endurance group and see if anybody local has a suggestion.


NM: good idea for the dog light. we have collars that light up, which works fine for mia and shelby, but sometimes katie's coat covers hers. after seeing your link, i am going to try to attach one of our old headlamps to her collar and see how that works.

Stan: hope you are feeling better soon. hopefully a hog ride is what you need to get yourself back up to speed. has Bugs settled in to his new place or are they still having issue with him?


DH just went out to sit in a tree, leaving me free to watch the Breeder's Cup. Hope everyone else is enjoying their day.


----------



## tjtalon

Stan, I have Skype...not sure where the camera is, in a nearby drawer somewhere. Got it when my sister was into it for awhile (like, 3 yrs ago), then, she wasn't. Didn't disable the Skype thing 'tho, just in case. I don't like how I look either, but, whatever...

Have managed to keep caught up on everyone's news, so far.

Hope November brings something promising & solid on the job front. Supv is working hard trying to find me a good position. I may be "off" this week...good "scare", just in time for Halloween, l...o...l. (The weekend 24hr thing at a mall didn't work out; not suited for mall cop anyway...). 'Nuff of that....

Put gas in the car yesterday, may just go run out to the horses on Monday. Am starting to feel like that dream is over...hope not.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Halloween:

Worst night ever changing the clocks. :sad:

Look who was knocking at the door this morning!








Not my normal but went for a day ride today.
Awesome until we hit some heavily shaded valley this afternoon.
The water is also getting quite cold now.

Sorry but no pics from today's ride.
Items of interest:
1. Beaver damaged tree, an 80' poplar, a bit out of their league.
2. Great blue herons, 3 different ones soaring the river fishing.
3. Cyclist on one of the rockiest trails I know, never seen that yet.
4. No bees, 4 frosts already in the park, this helps.

Almost all the trees have dropped their leaves already.
Only a little bit of color left in north most area of the park.
Horse was full of himself today, cooler weather most likely affecting this.
Not much mud but lots of slippery leaves, horses slid on their backsides down a few hills.

Well it is almost time to Grow some Corn.
UV light on aquarium has a leak, need to fix this evening.

Night All:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Back again: Leak repaired, all is good on the homefront.
Must be a Halloween Party kind of night.

My daughter has friends over at a bonfire/barrel fire.

As I said before big weekend ride coming up.
Wifey wants to go Wednesday evening til Sunday.
Wednesday at work may be my downfall(work related issues).
Might really be a Thursday morning trip to camp.
It shall be a good one though, some new trails to conquer.

As I said before today was an awesome ride.
Great weather and beautiful scenery.
We have all been talking about it since we came home.

Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

The goat is adorable. Out growing corn with some old friends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Awwwwwh*.....MR *The goat is so cute. Where did he come from? Glad ya got some riding in. Oh, and glad you didn't have any bee encounters.:thumbsup: Where was the aquarium leaking?. Glad ya caught that before it got serious.

*HP* Luv the pic of the crayon costumes. Very innovative. What a great idea for a group!

*Stanley* Don't worry about what ya see in the mirror. We have earned all that. I call it character. Watch out for the superficial people out there that are only worried about the outside trappings. One thing I have found is that my animals do not seem all hung up on appearances. They just give me the stink eye when I don't feed them quick enough. Oh, did ya get to see Bugs?

*Rick* You are an awesome mechanic. Your DD is getting prettier every day. Will have to say that it is a good thing you live down there Fla. or your head would freeze. Maybe a knit cap is on the Christmas list for you.LOL * TJ* is right, you are an inspiration to start visiting the gym.:thumbsup:

Yeah, *Nickers*, you are right. Peaches seems to be fine now. I am going to have to get her saddled up with her new bit and boots and take a pic of her to share here. I have a beautiful blanket in turquoise to add a splash of color. Will look good with her golden color.

Hope everyone is doing good and are ready for a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Well, the Hallowedding was a complete success! My niece did a wonderful job pulling it all together. We had an amazing time! 

My new riding friends called me last night to ride today, and I called and accepted....but now I think I a going to call and rescind. I have to return DH's costume and many other things....a trip away from home would take my entire day away. I've been so pushed to the limit with time and energy, I need just some 'me' and 'Jay' time.

A few photos for your enjoyment! She had a photo booth that we had fun in. The one of the 4, that is us 'kids'. The rest are of the really cool decorations she had around. 

It's nice hanging with my family, as I don't look so Amazonish. I took photos with my coworkers Friday, and they are all 5'0 and 98#.....then there is me 5'11" with 3 in. heels on......I look Amazon. Not showing those pictures. LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, Super Woman is just to perfect for you!

MR, that's one cute goat you got there.

Off to work in a few minutes, what a relief. Supv called last night & he switched a CC guy (the humongo place) to go do the mall subbing, so I'll be doing his shift 7a-3p today then 3p-11p tomorrow at the little CC. Whew...it'll all work out...

Later then, have a good day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

I don't know about THAT TJ! :wink:

PH, glad you got some answers to your questions about your boys. Yes, it makes you feel very good to know what is wrong....and to know you knew something was wrong, yet couldn't quite figure it out at first.

Ellen, glad you are going to get to ride.

TJ, STOP worrying so much! My gosh lady....you are going to give yourself an ulcer. Things are falling into place. Enjoy the present moment, and stop focusing on what isn't even there....the future. It is something you can't predict OR control. I suspect you are conjuring up scenerios in your head....which aren't even REAL b/c they haven't happened yet, nor may they ever. Center yourself into the here and now. Do the best with what you have, and be happy with that. :wink:

MR, happy you got a ride in. Love the goat. We had a pigmy years ago that was just like a dog. She would go riding with me. Loved that thing so dang much. :loveshower:

Gotta go take back the costume and then hope to get some riding in. To warm up today to the 60s. That will be nice for this time of year.

Hi to all! I am sure I missed things. Doing the best to read everything.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## corgi

Ughhhhhhh..rain!!

The producer just called and said instead of arriving between 10 and 11 that we will push it back to between 1 and 2 to see if the rain moves out. There is a very good chance this isnt going to happen today.

Ughhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
TJ, glad the job is going well. Hopefully you'll get a horse day in soon.
Nicker, love the costume. I'm 5ft 10in so I can loom along with you! I have a killer pair of heels with a slight platform...love them, but wow do I look tall in them!
Stan, did you see Bugs?
HP, the crayons were a great idea.

Today DD got to try out the friend's horse. Rasta is a 14.2hh bay brumby gelding. He is a very gentle boy under saddle. He is slightly spooky on the ground, but seems to be better when ridden. I think a lot of it is he hasn't had regular work. She rode him at walk and trot in the arena and he went really well. DD however had a lot of difficulty staying straight in the saddle, so it's off to the chiro this week, she seems a bit twisted through the hips. Initially we thought it was the saddle slipping, but that was fine, then she got on a different pony bareback and nearly slipped off, which is not like her. The plan is for her to go home from school with them once or twice a week and ride for an hour or so, then I can collect her on my way home from work. It seems ideal.


----------



## corgi

Ok..rain has stopped. Looks like we are going to try to make it happen at 1:00pm


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Ok..rain has stopped. Looks like we are going to try to make it happen at 1:00pm


Sure hope this is happening right now!!


----------



## corgi

It happened!!!

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Quick picture and then I will come back and share everything.


----------



## corgi

I am exhausted. Ever since I heard they were interested in our story, this has been on my mind. Being the worrier that I am, I have been worried for a week and a half, and the rain this morning didnt help!

They arrived around 1:30 and were on a very tight schedule and had to leave by 3:00 so that didnt leave much time to film at all.

They narrowed down Blue's issues to the easiest one to address in a short amount of time...his inability to be tied at the hitching post and his spooking in that area.

They loved Hubby's story about losing Scuffy and decided he should be the one on camera and that was fine with me. I worked behind the scenes. and I didnt have to worry if I looked fat on camera! LOL

They were able to capture footage of Blue freaking out while tied, pulling back, getting loose, and galloping away.

Posting so I dont lose this...be right back


----------



## corgi

Scott worked with hubby on teaching Blue to give in to pressure and not work against it and by the end of the filming, Blue was able to stand there, tied, while hubby waved the scary stick at him. It was very cool.

The whole process was very interesting. i cant wait to see the final product. As soon as I get an air date, I will let you all know. He may also post it on his website so hopefully, those of you who dont get RFDTV will be able to see it.

Here is a pic with me in it after filming was done. I had my Ride Strong shirt with me but had to put the sweatshirt on because it got cold toward the end!


----------



## corgi

One last pic from the shoot


----------



## VickiRose

So glad it went well Corgi. And I'm sure you would have looked fine on camera


----------



## phantomhorse13

*MR*: glad you got some saddle time and the leak fixed. hope you got another ride in today. i am with your DW that you should enjoy the weather this coming week and ride as much as possible. could be you have a terrible cold by wednesday and have to call out of work..

*ellen*: did you get some ride tome today?!

*NM*: glad the wedding went well - what a fun theme! i wouldn't worry about lookig amazon; i think your costume was fantastic. hope you got some alone time with Jay as well.

*tj*: hope your shift goes peacefully. when is the next Horse Day?

*Vicki*: sounds like your DD had a nice day. i can sympathize with the crooked thing.. love my chiro.

*corgi*: so glad the rain didn't ruin your filming!! i think you would have done fine on camera. excellent that Blue was happy to oblige with being naughty so that the trainer could offer suggestions and techniques. i can't wait to see the episode.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, WOOHOO! So happy for you!:loveshower: You look fantastic!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Great picture Corgi! So good to hear Blue was bad, so you could get some work done. Looking forward to watching the show. Hope it plays here. 

Rained yesterday and today, so did some housework. I think I want to sell or pitch about 90% of the stuff in the house. 

Already dark, I really hate the time change
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, what a beyond awesome opportunity! Yes, please do post the website, if he posts it, I sure would like to see this. You look lovely, by the way & I like that sweatshirt. "...teaching Blue how to give in to pressure...", I sure want to see how that was/is done (I'm one of those people who is best w/hands-on learning, but watching is second best...!)

Thanks for the reminder Nicker, yes I am a worry-wart. Be here now, be here now...better stick that in my head. Oh, I read last night that there's 2 acupressure points on a horse that are calming: on the side of a nostril & in back of an ear; I actually have been trying it on myself, lol, never know, might just be helpful! Yes, am very sick of stressing as have been stressing for far too long & I'll get sick somehow if I keep it up so....deep breath.

I reminded myself today when driving home that this is the first job ever where a supv has really gone to bat for me. Now, that's a change, a very very good one.

Vicki, I hope I get a horse day soon, too, but really playing that one by ear. It'll be there when it's supposed to be (supv actually apologised last night for scheduling me to work tomorrow [Mondays being the only day where I actually ride & maybe get a lesson], but he's trying to get me hours where he can right now. I'm just impressed that with all he has to do, he remembers my only request was for Mondays-if-possible off for lessons). How cool is that...

Work was peaceful today, finally learning my way around humongo-world (& the walking felt good). Very quiet, so got to do a lot of the online required classes that are time sensitive from date of training in between patrols. I'd thought at first that I could zoom right thru those, but many are rather involved & time consuming (I got thru a 3 hr one today, yay!). Am thinking I should keep digging away at those tonight...

AnitaAnne, I keep forgetting to mention: remember when you suggested catnip to help Timothy adjust to my erratic schedule? That thought had occurred to me previous to your suggestion, but was out of catnip & just hadn't bought any. Well, last week I did (the spray kind, he prefers that sprayed on his favorite scratch post thing. The crushed leaves just aren't fresh, he ignores them...disdainfully, like "eeuww..." expression on his face...). Anyway, when I've left for work, I've sprayed the scratchy thing. Last Friday &this morning as I was doing my last minute things before going out the door, he sat by his scratchy & cried! Yeah, he got his nip. Well, I come home today & after giving him his hello-kitty-tummy-rub (required thing), he sat in the middle of the living room & cried. I said "What?? You want some 'nip?" He ran over to the scratchy thing &...waited. 

Geez. He got his 'nip. Does this make me an enabler, lol?!! Hilarious...good thing the stuff is cheap at Wally Mart!

Have babbled enough now...

Later...I'd much rather share a horse day than junk about work & a cat, but...

It's all good.


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> I worked behind the scenes. and I didnt have to worry if I looked fat on camera! LOL


Too self conscience Corgi!
Be proud make a statement it is all good!
Very glad everything turned out well.

I am old and fat and don't care all is good.

I am going to camp on Thursday morning.
Although it could be Wednesday evening(work obligations).
Anywho It will at least be a 4 day weekend for me.
Promise some trail pics for sure.
Another new trail we shall travel, cut by some riders last season.
Should be dry enough with no obstacles to battle.
Going to try and use GoPro video this time, keep fingers crossed.
Hoping to capture some shiitake terrain on this trip.

Bunch of meals already planned with friends.
Riding event covers food from Friday evening through Sunday's early dinner.
All to myself, leading no rides, no helping in the kitchen etc...
Just going to have some fun. Last big ride at our organization for the year.

Another thought from Saturday.
We ran into the train in the afternoon.
Long train, guessing several miles, long S curves, lots of braking.
Talk about the decibels and squealing for a mile or so of the ride.
Horses were awesome, since mine used to bolt from the site of the train.
The CSX monster with teeth don't ya know.

Night All:
Time to Pour some Corn.

For all those who care, new episode of Walking Dead tonight!


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> *MR*: glad you got some saddle time and the leak fixed. hope you got another ride in today. i am with your DW that you should enjoy the weather this coming week and ride as much as possible. could be you have a terrible cold by wednesday and have to call out of work..


Already committed as Vacation Time, Thank You Very Much!
Wednesday is in the air, I'll give work that much.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today DH and I got Sultan and Phin out for a ride. Phin hadn't been out in over a week, and it was chilly and quite windy, so I wasn't sure how exciting the ride was going to be. While he was still antsy in the crossties, he was _fantastic_ under saddle. I think he was on a loose rein 90% of the time, at all gaits!! He did a lot of leading and only had one spook (and it was when a grouse flew out of a bush right at us, so couldn't really blame him for that). And all he did was tense and raise his head, no jumping sideways or trying to leave. 

:cowboy:





















Phin is also doing much better with being able to keep track of where all his feet are when walking downhill. That is a tough thing. :wink:

















Phin is also doing much better with not needing to be right on Sultan's butt, and on a loose rein no less:







This week's pond shot.. leaves are down in a lot of places now:











Since the ride went so well, we made the outdoor arena our last stop on the way home. Both Phin and Sultan thought the ******* jumps were the Scariest Things Ever to start with.. silly boys didn't even want to walk anywhere near them. We spent a few minutes schooling beside and around them and Phin decided maybe it wasn't so bad after all:


























:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> *tj*: hope your shift goes peacefully. when is the next Horse Day?


Hopefully before it freakin' snows! (was trying to spit that stuff yesterday, but gorgeous, warm & sunny today...ColoWeirdo weather, geez...)

I may never get to do this:runninghorse2:but I do need to do this:cowboy:

Then there's still my canter goal:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

Dawn, just watched your vids, wow, Phin sure is coming long, huh?! I sure like your "*******" jumps...!


----------



## corgi

MR- I am huge Walking Dead fan!
So, I won't spoil it for others, but I have been reading online all week that what happened to Glenn maybe really didnt happen. Hope we find out tonight!!


----------



## corgi

Tj- save up some money and save enough vacation time and fly out here to Virginia one weekend. Our barn owner will put you on her sweet little paso fino and you will canter without even thinking about it! Open invitation


----------



## corgi

PH- Phin looked great going over the jumps!!

That is next on my goal list. Since I checked off the Western Pleasure thing, it is time to move on to the jumping thing. I just want to jump...once or twice. We have horses at the farm that I can learn on..just need to set up a time with one of the trainers at the farm and do it. I know Blue used to jump, but we aren't there yet. LOL

And is it strange that I would rather jump over a small jump bareback than in an English saddle? I am so much more comfortable bareback. I think nothing of going on a bareback trail ride. I can feel the horse so much better that way. Our BO jumps her Arab bareback...i think I could tackle a very small set of cross rails that way...maybe.

Any jumpers here?


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> And is it strange that I would rather jump over a small jump bareback than in an English saddle? I am so much more comfortable bareback. I think nothing of going on a bareback trail ride. I can feel the horse so much better that way. Our BO jumps her Arab bareback...i think I could tackle a very small set of cross rails that way...maybe.


Really, however you are most comfortable jumping should be how you try it.

Back in the day, I used to be brave enough to jump bareback..





















Don't know that I have a secure enough seat bareback now to be brave enough to try it..


----------



## corgi

Great pics PH!!!

I sometimes regret not riding when I was younger. I took my first lesson at the age of 39.5. 

But onward and upward and over some cross rails....(smaller than the ones in your pic!)


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> I sometimes regret not riding when I was younger. I took my first lesson at the age of 39.5.


Its good and bad to have been riding such a long time.. hopefully you have learned a few things along the way, but one of the things you learn is that you no longer bounce as you get older, instead you splat! :icon_rolleyes: 

Things I wouldn't have thought twice about trying even 10 years ago now give me great pause. Wiser or chicken? Personal call. :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Tj- save up some money and save enough vacation time and fly out here to Virginia one weekend. Our barn owner will put you on her sweet little paso fino and you will canter without even thinking about it! Open invitation


Oh....oh....don't think that I haven't just put this on a back burner in my mind. It'll cook there...oh...there's not a smiley for the hope to accomplish that...


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi what a fun adventure! We get RFD TV (and watch it a lot!). I can't wait to see your episode.

I used to be a jumper. In fact, I showed in rated shows most of my riding life. Have this last 18 year break really put the chicken in me. Now that I have been riding more regularly, I'm not quite so afraid. I'd jump again but what I really want to do is competitive trail. Some day I will.

We talked today about buying the property next to us. It's just over 3.5 acres, flat and rectangular. Seems the perfect spot for a couple horses :wink: We just have to negotiate a price with the owner. That may take some doing.

Nike was good today, but oh so filthy! It rained a lot yesterday and was warm today so he felt the need to roll until he was no longer a shiny grey horse! He is still not easy to catch. Patience patience.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Fabulous pictures and video! Great to hear Sultan is feeling better after his adjustments. Phin is coming along very nicely! Love those ******* jumps! 

*Corgi*: jumping is such fun!! You will love it. If your balance is good enough bareback, go for it. Have you ever thought of a treeless saddle? Would give you a little more support, but still get that closeness to the horse. I do happen to have a Torsion saddle for sale :wink:

Can't wait to see your famous horse and DH on TV :loveshower:

*TJ*: What a nice supervisor you have now! Relax and try to enjoy it. He is giving you good hours, and if occasionally you have a little break, go RIDE! 

*Happy*: good luck on the land purchase. Can't get better than right next door!

*MR*: Your ride weekend sounds perfect! I sure hope you can get the GoPro working, would be fabulous to see your ride. 

I went to see Dram yesterday. Lunged him in the round pen for a bit. He was pretty bad, kept turning his butt towards me and calling to the other horses. He seemed just a bit off on his right front. The abscess is out near the coronet band. Hooves are over grown badly. 

As soon as I get my trailer back I can carry him up to the vet to get him a new coggins, shots and a look at that hoof. 

Have no idea what I am going to do with him. No-one is going to want to buy a horse with a recent abscess. 

I am planning to get the van this week sometime, and just going to try to sell it. I really don't want to put $1000 in it for fuel pump & gauge, especially since there is no proof that is the problem. :sad:


----------



## Roadyy

I'm going to post this before my laptop decides to start freezing like it always does on Mondays. We had the photo shoot yesterday even after having to stop for a 15 minute down pour. I am in awe of how good all but one turned out. I was having a conversation with Rowdy. You can see I was not dressed for pictures. lol

She was so impressed with DD that she asked her to come to her studio to do a 50's era make up and photo shoot. Of course dad had to ask how much this was going to hurt my wallet. lol She said she would only need to cover the $50 for the make up artist she uses. She wants to have fun with someone who enjoys doing photo shoots and DD was having a blast. These were only a few she posted on her FB page from the shoot. There are more coming.

I'm still in awe of how they turned out.


































































She is making this one into a movie poster. 









Here is the start of the movie poster version. She had to get a pic with her phone because the pc was acting up.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Its good and bad to have been riding such a long time.. hopefully you have learned a few things along the way, but one of the things you learn is that you no longer bounce as you get older, instead you splat! :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Things I wouldn't have thought twice about trying even 10 years ago now give me great pause. Wiser or chicken? Personal call. :wink:



This is so true. I am rather tired of going splat instead of landing on my feet as in the old days.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Fabulous pictures Roadyy!! Amber is very photogenic and there is just something about a girl and a horse...

Nice, very nice. :loveshower:


----------



## Roadyy

I did get permission from the photographer to post here.


Dawn, I must say .. you had great legs back then too. hubba hubba!!


HP, have you thought about what type of trail competition? ACTHA does short 7 mile comps with an obstacle each mile then you have NATRC that has 15-20 with obstacles at vet and judge. NATRC is more expensive, but because you are helping pay to have the vet there on site unlike ACTHA that doesn't use vets for such short rides.

TJ, glad you are enjoying your new boss and hope it continues to get better.


AA, hopefully this will get the van on the road good and get it sold. Not sure what your options for camping with horses will be after that, but you could get a light gooseneck stock trailer that will hold 2 horses. Your pickup will pull it fine with its tow capacity. My friend has a standard cab 1/2 ton he pulls a full aluminum trailer with and does fine. He lives in south Ga. so I know he deals with hills too.


----------



## VickiRose

Roaddy, the pics look great, very nice !

AA, hope Dram is better soon. If it makes you feel any better about selling him with recent abscesses, Boston had four or five "blow-outs" from abscesses when I bought him, including a recent one. But he wasn't lame at all.....and I am known to like a "fixer-upper" the renovators delight of the horse world...hence one of the reasons I bought him 
Corgi, I'd love to try bareback, just riding though not jumping. I'm just not confident enough though.


----------



## Celeste

Rain, rain, rain, rain..................


----------



## Eole

*Corgi*: wow, that must have been quite an experience. Funny everyone was glad Blue acted "bad". Hope I can see the show.

*PH*, it is always a relief to know why our horses aren't quite right, at least you have something to work with. Phin really is coming along and I love your jumps!

*Roadyy*, gorgeous pictures. Amber isn't a little girl anymore; the first picture is my favorite. She has natural beauty, inside-out.
Did you decide on a newer truck? I did the same thinking about sinking money in the old 4Runner vs going for payments on a newer one, especially that I don't do any repairs myself.

*AA*, Dambruie will obviously be better off with you, at least temporarily anyway. Abcess is not a deal breaker in my mind.

*MR*, saddle time, finally! Your riding long week end sounds like a perfect plan. I enjoy reading your misadventures, but I'm not wishing you any mishaps. 

*TJ*, job and sup look so much more better that the one before. New stuff can be a stressful challenge, but you can handle anything, don't you doubt yourself. I always answer my brain's "what ifs" by "I can handle it", or "then what". I laughed at Tim's addiction, that is hilarious.

*NM*, did you enjoy some "Jay time"? How's your cute dog doing?

*HP*, I loved the crayons idea, well done. Sending you good vibes on getting a good deal on the acres next door. The making of a dream...

*Blue*, hope you had a fantastic week end with your son. I LOVE Levi. His ears are starting to flip up. :loveshower: I didn't know GS came in black.

Hunting with rifles started this week end and I heard shooting in every direction.:sad: So I'm sticking to the ring, at least on week ends. I did some liberty work and Alizé follows closely in walk-trot-circles-8's-stops; the connection is an amazing feeling. Actually, she's only hoping for cookies... With Buttercup, I 'lost" her sometimes, but she always came back to me, even in the scary far end of the arena.

Today, inspired by *PH*, I decided to jump with Alizé, our first time ever in the arena. We sometimes jump obstacles on trail. I figured if I splat, I'd blame it on *Phantom*.  We did a few runs in hand on a lead, at walk then trot. She became very "eager". Got in the saddle and it took a long time to get her attention and calmness: she KNEW what was coming and was anticipating. We walked over a few times, then jumped at the trot a few times until she did it without rushing through. :happydance:Can't believe I waited to be 50 to jump with my horse. :loveshower: (ok it was only 8 inches, but still...)

Here's Buttercup tasting the jump block. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: I don't think an abscess is a deal-breaker for a horse. sometimes shiitake happens.

*Rick*: those pictures are stunning! Amber is beautiful. what an amazing thing to have both for you and for her to look back on over the years. i think your picture came out nicely as well, regardless of if you were "dressed" for it or not. i had a good snicker at your comment to my jumping pictures.. yet another thing that changes with age, lol.

*Celeste*: hope you haven't floated away. least it isn't snow..

*Eole*: I am glad I inspired you to try something new and never more glad you didn't go splat! Alize sounds like she had just as much fun as you did.


----------



## Roadyy

Uhmm Dawn, Dear, Darlin,, I don't see where you lost any appeal with your legs now in any of the pics you've posted over the last year. HTH..



Amber really is growing into herself.. I know she is the most level headed of all my girls and it will take one truly incredible guy to win her heart away from me. I've honed my skills with the 50 cal out to 1500 yards so they better be fox smart too.


----------



## Twalker

What a wonderful Sunday I had. It was so nice out we finally got to go on a trail ride. We rode in the wetlands. It was beautiful. There was this very steep hill that we rode up and what a thrill. This was Lady's first trail ride and she did awesome. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Twalker

Well I'm pretty much caught up reading.You guys were busy. Loved all the cool pics that were posted.

AA - I hope you can get Dram out of the situation he is in. Praying that you can find someone else that will love and take care of him.

Roadyy - Awesome photo shoot. Amber is a beauty.

PH - Love the jumping pics. I know for sure if I tried that barebacked, I'd be off in a jiffy.

Corgi - What an awesome experience you guys had. Love the pics. Can't wait to see the show.

Nickers - Love the Halloween pics. It looks like you had a blast.

Well got to get back to work. Have a great week.


----------



## Roadyy

It turned out to be the (U) Joint at the axle. Got it replaced in an hour then took for a test drive. Smoother than it has been since I've had the truck. Now I need to replace the steering pump, Pittman Arm and Idler arm for the steering and it will be a straight smooth driving truck.

Sorry I forgot to answer it earlier.


----------



## Happy Place

*A short story By Nike*

Not feeling too dirty today.

View attachment 714938


I'll fix that...

View attachment 714946


Much better!

View attachment 714954



After that, Nike looked at me like, "what?". Love a gray.


----------



## Happy Place

Roadyy- I know that they had at least 2 ACTHA events 30 minutes from the house this year. I am pretty fortunate to have many groomed trails all within an hour of me. They have lots of different events, so I'll be all set once I am trail worthy!

I am kind of excited about buying this property. He doesn't have it listed and when we asked before, he put a huge price on it. Four years later, his daughter does not want to live that close to parents and there still is no variance to build on less than 5 acres...he may get reasonable about this! It will probably mean putting off retirement for another 5 years, just for comfort sake. That would put me at 67 for retirement. Not what my master plan was, but it might be worth it.

Planning now to save up a 20% down payment and then refinance my house. We have a decent amount of equity that we can use to buy with. In the mean time I can dream up fencing configurations, a little barn and where my water will come from. My house is on the edge of the property. Worse case scenario, I can drag a hose out to a trough!

So, has anyone heard from SueC?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

 My computer isn't allowing me to see the pictures. Dang it!

Roaddy, I did see yours, WOW! Amazing! I had talked to our Art teacher about a photo shoot this past summer, and we never did it....now I wish I had....maybe with the last of the fall color? Hmmmm Thanks for the inspiration!

Eole, thanks for asking. YES I got a nice ride in. It was luke warm and quite breezy, so Jay was actually a HORSE yesterday! :biggrin: He spooked at a few, unknowns, and then wanted to plow through the corners on the block to head back home. Of course, that cost him some more steps in the opposite direction! :biglaugh: Funny how your body responds to old riding techniques. 

Pipes is doing well. She was a bit 'different' after being at the kennel, but after a couple days she is right back to her 'bad' self. LOL

Jumping.....that was my dream!!! My parents bought me my 17 hand TB from my trainer. She had really high hopes for me...as I did myself. PONY club all the way to the highest level......life happened, parents got a divorce, started dating a guy who stole my 'time', then my accident.....I never got to reach that goal.:sad::frown:

PH, I too would built my jumps just like you. My family from the suburbs recently deemed me a 'hick' since I have started buying my clothes at TSC (which btw, I ) So, I guess....******* jumps fit! :wink:

Jay has jumped once out on the trail, and although quite a surprise, it was a nice easy flow. When Rainn jumps, which is every creek.....HOLD ON! :rofl:

TWALKER, glad you got such a nice ride in.

MR, excited for your weekend!

Corgi, did I tell you excited I am for you guys? Such fun! 

AA, hope you get everything under control with your vehicle.:wink:

Weather looking great this week. HOping to get a ride or two in this week.:cowboy: Limited on daylight. 

A couple pics from yesterday. Last of the leaves, and Jay's puffy tail. See how UP it is? He was feeling good yesterday and his tail was up more than normal. Poofy too for some reason! Needs a good coat of Cowboy Magic! LOL

Everyone have a great night!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> *MR*, saddle time, finally! Your riding long week end sounds like a perfect plan. I enjoy reading your misadventures, but I'm not wishing you any mishaps.


These are not misadventures but merely a Momentary Lapse of Reason.(Floyd)
Bees, peed upon, elephant man, I have seen it all.
It shall be another enjoyable experience from my perspective.

TBJ for another wonderful adventure.
Time to relax, Pour some Corn and relish in the weekend that is to come.

Night All:

SueC: Where are you ???
Miss the stories of your fathers horses.
Hope all is well.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Uhmm Dawn, Dear, Darlin,, I don't see where you lost any appeal with your legs now in any of the pics you've posted over the last year. HTH..


Yes, but now I have digital pics and photoshop. :rofl:


*Twalker*: looks like a great place to ride. no wonder you had so much fun.

*HP*: I think all greys = filth lovers. I know ours sure are. Hope things go well with the property as it sounds ideal.



Mother nature was smiling again today so got George out for the ride we took Phin and Sultan on yesterday. George was a bit of a pill, spooking at literally nothing for a good portion of the ride, but I had to chalk it up to good spirits even if I wanted to thunk him. He is moving _much_ better going downhill, so hopefully that adjustment did the trick!!





























For *NM*:











Stopped at the outdoor arena on the way home to let George get a look at things. As expected, the jumps caused great excitement. First they were scary, but after walking over the cross rails a couple times it was boring and he just wanted to head for home. The first time I asked him to trot one, he hit the ground on the other side and took off bucking and farting (towards home, of course). Eventually he decided it wasn't worth all that effort when I wouldn't let him run for home at the end. :icon_rolleyes:








The weather was warm enough that I sat on the porch and watched the sun go down. This picture doesn't really do it justice.











Yet another day I just feel so very blessed.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> My computer isn't allowing me to see the pictures. Dang it!
> 
> PH, I too would built my jumps just like you. My family from the suburbs recently deemed me a 'hick' since I have started buying my clothes at TSC (which btw, I ) So, I guess....******* jumps fit! :wink:
> 
> MR, excited for your weekend!


Try Google Chrome as a browser, solved my same issues.

Nothing wrong TSC clothing or ******* Jumps.
Notice the punctuation.

Bit of wet for Thursday and Saturday but warm enough.
I have rode in light rain before.


----------



## Celeste

Phantom, all we have to do is jump over to the trail riding thread and check out your miles to know that you have terrific legs. Jealous? Who me?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Someone is always watching the backside, go figure. Roadyy???
Where is Stan when you need him???


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Yes, MR, my boy has a nice backside! :rofl:

Took Pipes out for her morning thing, and WOW!:dance-smiley05:What a beautiful, cool, crisp fall morning! The sky is completely clear, and the stars look as if I could touch them!

Not only that, I saw my 'two' deer up near the neighbor's barn. As I walked Pipes around the yard, I felt eyes on me....thinking it was the deer I didn't think much of it.....

OH, it was the deer, but FOUR more that were WAY closer! :eek_color: Way cool!

I'm with you PH, mornings like this make you thankful to be alive. Hoping the day unravels calmly....our October was quite, quite busy. Not complaining at all....it was chalked full of goodness....slowing the pace down a bit would be nice for a bit. :wink:

HP, I hope you get what you wish for! 

Have a great day everyone!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> My computer isn't allowing me to see the pictures. Dang it!
> 
> Roaddy, I did see yours, WOW! Amazing! I had talked to our Art teacher about a photo shoot this past summer, and we never did it....now I wish I had....maybe with the last of the fall color? Hmmmm Thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> Eole, thanks for asking. YES I got a nice ride in. It was luke warm and quite breezy, so Jay was actually a HORSE yesterday! :biggrin: He spooked at a few, unknowns, and then wanted to plow through the corners on the block to head back home. Of course, that cost him some more steps in the opposite direction! :biglaugh: Funny how your body responds to old riding techniques.
> 
> Pipes is doing well. She was a bit 'different' after being at the kennel, but after a couple days she is right back to her 'bad' self. LOL
> 
> Jumping.....that was my dream!!! My parents bought me my 17 hand TB from my trainer. She had really high hopes for me...as I did myself. PONY club all the way to the highest level......life happened, parents got a divorce, started dating a guy who stole my 'time', then my accident.....I never got to reach that goal.:sad::frown:
> 
> PH, I too would built my jumps just like you. My family from the suburbs recently deemed me a 'hick' since I have started buying my clothes at TSC (which btw, I ) So, I guess....******* jumps fit! :wink:
> 
> Jay has jumped once out on the trail, and although quite a surprise, it was a nice easy flow. When Rainn jumps, which is every creek.....HOLD ON! :rofl:
> 
> TWALKER, glad you got such a nice ride in.
> 
> MR, excited for your weekend!
> 
> Corgi, did I tell you excited I am for you guys? Such fun!
> 
> AA, hope you get everything under control with your vehicle.:wink:
> 
> Weather looking great this week. HOping to get a ride or two in this week.:cowboy: Limited on daylight.
> 
> A couple pics from yesterday. Last of the leaves, and Jay's puffy tail. See how UP it is? He was feeling good yesterday and his tail was up more than normal. Poofy too for some reason! Needs a good coat of Cowboy Magic! LOL
> 
> Everyone have a great night!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Nice butt Jay!:thumbsup:


----------



## Twalker

Great pictures and video PH. Love the jumping course.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning. 

Dawn, you can no longer deny it as you have a woman backing me up. I've said my peace and counted to 3.


Hope everyone is having a great morning and hope to have more news to share soon. 



Buhbi


----------



## ellen hays

Good p.m.

After seeing what I think is sunshine, I am contemplating sending the dove out to bring home an olive branch. 3 " of rain in vicinity over past couple of days. Very smushie. Thank goodness for rubber boots. Everything is good, but muddy. Haven't seen my Hoofjack yet, but probably will be here later. I had a Dentist apptmt. this a.m. so the day was shot. No cavaties, so all was well. Tomorrow, I am going to shoot for cleaning Peaches stall out and the nest area for the chickens. Little ole JD will be my helper. Can't wait to make pic of Peaches in her total attire. She definitely looks good in boots:wink:. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful p.m.. Se ya tomorrow.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Someone is always watching the backside, go figure. Roadyy???
> Where is Stan when you need him???


Looking for the legs:cowboy:


----------



## Stan

*usless information*

I'm sick again
Yesterday while at work my temp spiked and I was taken to the med centre by a co-worker. I was shaking so bad I could hardly hold a drink of water and could not get warm. My temp was high which caused the shaking and after exrays it seems I have signs of a bug in one of my lungs. The vanpire took blood from both arms for checking to which I am awaiting the results. So am popping pills, watching TV and checking the horse forum.:cowboy:

Cheers all


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Dawn .. I've said my peace and counted to 3.


Counted to 3?! If you are counting 3 legs then one of us sure has a problem. :eek_color: :wink: :rofl:


*ellen*: glad that your deluge has stopped. hopefully the sun will stay out and help dry things up. least the rain gave your back time to feel better?

*Stan*: sorry to hear the vampires got you, but hope they can find a reason for your ailment. a bug in your lungs is never a good thing.


My day began with a visit from the farrier. I have done a lot of work with Phin trying to get him less anxious about having his feet handled and today I got to see it pay off!











After the farrier left, I saddled up Phin and went out to meet Gina for a ride. It was another 10-degree-above-normal day - simply glorious. Phin did great today, starting off on a loose rein. A good thing, because Gisele was totally silly, jigging all over the place. 

It must have rained somewhere up north, as the creek was up and angry:











Phin is learning to drink on trail.. puddles are yummy! It still surprises me every time, as I think I could count the number of times Dream drank during training rides on 1 hand.











I rode with the heart rate monitor on for the first time today.. his previous owner had told me he had fantastic recoveries. This was while walking along, with Gisele jigging like a nut beside him:











That likely doesn't mean too much to anybody but Eole, but that number is super low. And Phin isn't even fit yet!!





















After the ride, I gave Phin a bath and then took him out to hand graze while he dried. Of course my supervisor came along:


----------



## ellen hays

Ph13 Thanx. Yes the deluge has given me some precious time to heal. My Hoofjack came this p.m.. Can't wait to get out there and work on Peaches. Want to make her hooves and the boots work out. Thanx for the support. Will keep you posted.:thumbsup:


----------



## tinyliny

Stan said:


> I'm sick again
> Yesterday while at work my temp spiked and I was taken to the med centre by a co-worker. I was shaking so bad I could hardly hold a drink of water and could not get warm. My temp was high which caused the shaking and after exrays it seems I have signs of a bug in one of my lungs. The vanpire took blood from both arms for checking to which I am awaiting the results. So am popping pills, watching TV and checking the horse forum.:cowboy:
> 
> Cheers all



I am glad you went to get medical attention. lung issues can go bad really fast. you take care and make yourself rest, even if it kills ya (or feels like it will)


----------



## Happy Place

Stanley! That is some serious stuff when you are shivering and shaking from a fever. Keep yourself hydrated and GET REST!

Roadyy-I didn't comment on the pictures. They are beautiful, even yours :wink:

I had a lesson today. It was so nice out! Poor Bo was hot and sweaty. She had already started her winter coat. I was all discombobulated! As soon as I was sitting down and back at the canter, my heals came up (she's hard to keep going). When i put my heals down, my left toe stuck out! I could feel all of it, and it was yucky. After a while, I was just laughing. Next we worked on trotting ground poles. With my background in hunters, it was all I could do not to roll up into a 2 point! That was the hardest part. I felt like a pogo stick sitting so upright. It was a good lesson, hard work. I am really enjoying my rides. :cowboy:


----------



## Maryland Rider

I had a huge Multi-Quote going on here I had to delete.
It would have not been pretty.

Stan: You are all right, get well soon!

NM: We shall leave Jay's backside alone.

Roadyy: Really, simple addition, easy math, 3 really???

PH13: Glad you can count!

Tiny: Over 13K in posts, I'll leave it alone.

Night All:

Big trip for me starts Thursday.
Rain now in the schedule, I have road in the rain many times.
Warm weather but minimal rain in the forecast.
Last year wind gusts were in the teens on this weekend.
Glad this year is a bit different in temperature.


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all!

I definitely missed something with the 'leg' thing........

MR, you sound very excited about the weekend. HOping it all pans out for you.

I get it! Yesterday was SUNNY, 72* and I rode in a t-shirt! Wow! What unbelievably great weather for Nov. 

Bolted from work, and quickly tacked up. It's dark here by 5:30 now. :x Despite multitudes of dump trucks filled with corn FLYING down the main road. WE had a great ride.

The local farmers are combining their fields, and have apparently hired dump trucks to transport the corn. I do my best to find a place to get off the road when they come barreling down the road. SO DANG FAST! :x At one point I just couldn't. I waved for him to slow....filled with corn, he did the best he could, but I bet he still passed us at 40mph. VERY scary for me. Jay scooched his bum into the ditch, but he did well. My heart was pounding. 

Then I made it to the dirt road, which should be quieter.....here comes a HUGE tractor pulling a HUGE manure spreader.:icon_rolleyes: Off into the weeds we went. Jay did fine.

Needless to say, on the way home I cut through the woods. As we did, I heard multiple trucks whiz buy. Ugh.

I can tell Jay is tired of the roads. There was a new path cleared out recently, so I gave him his head to see what he would do. He took me clear back into the clearning of the swamp. (picture attached) He made me :mrgreen:. He was a tank. No mud or brush stopped him! LOL He just barreled right through. :cowboy:

It was a glorious ride though. A hoot owl called to us, the sun was warm on my skin, and my solid steed was at the top of his game. :loveshower:

It's to be another pretty day. Hoping for another ride....quieter I hope!!!

Stanley, get some rest and feel better soon!

HP, no matter how the lesson goes....at least you are doing it! Have fun!:wink: I know you are! 

PH, seems as you are really enjoying the time off. Are you going to look for work, or are you going to keep status quo? I am not sure if I would work if I didn't have to......

My job seems to get tougher each year. I often find myself thinking of what I could do instead that would supply me the $$$ and benefits that I have. So many difficult children. :sad: I don't know how much more I can handle!

THANK HEAVENS for HORSES! They are my saving grace.:runninghorse2:

Have a wonderful day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, the legs came from me complimenting Dawn on her legs. She disagreed so I pulled a line from "O' Brother where art thou" and told her I had said my peace and counted to three. She then brought out her cute sarcasm about me counting one too many legs. Which we all know is only a guy thing. cough cough



Good morning all.


I thought I was going to have some good news, but not the case again.
I got a call from a lady friend in the Posse about a 2 bd 2 ba mobile home on 43 acres for rent at $750 a month. Talked to the owner to find she uses a local realtor for screening tenants. Got in touch with them to find they just qualified a couple Friday and they are moving forward with renting it. They don't have horses and the property has a 3.5 pasture with 3 stall barn plus another 7 acres of planted Argentina that needs fenced for pasture. Cruel people in this world.

So I'm back on the hunt yet again.



Stan, hope you get to feeling better. Can't have you cancelling our ride just because of a little lung bug. Fumigate the thing to kill it. Might be strange telling people you have a bug's exoskeleton floating around in your lung though.

HP, sounds like a great lesson. Glad you are enjoying it. Thanks for the compliment on the pic. 

MR, good luck on great weather for riding.

I was looking to go camping with the boys this weekend, but 2nd daughter and 3 grandsons will be coming to spend the weekend at the house so looks like I'll have to wait til the 28th to camp. Next weekend is our annual Posse Rodeo with the Sheriff's office and we expect 200 competitors with over 4000 spectators over the 2 day event. Then the weekend of the 21st I was invited to go over to Pace,Fl to experience an authentic Indian Powwow. That should be very cool as I have not been to one in 25 years.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good Morning y'all!

Hoping for a bit of sunshine today, but as Ellen mentioned, been non-stop rain for nearly two weeks. Dreary, damp and cold and now a warming trend has left my fuzzy horses sweltering in their coats. rain seems to have stopped for a bit though.

Time change means it is DARK here before 5pm. Too close to the edge of the central time zone. With no electricity at the barn, I fumble around with flashlights trying to see the horses. Sigh.

Off to a meeting at work then praying I will have an uneventful trip to bring the van home. It is very difficult trying to orchestrate repairs long distance. 

Maybe soon can get the trailer home. 

Everyone have a great day! :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Awwwh....Coffee. Waking up and checking in. 

*AA* Yeah, enough rain for a while. If it was warmer, everything would have mold growing on it. Hope you can get a good bill of health on the van soon. Where is your trailer?

*Stanley* Hope you get to feeling better. It's spring there, and not a good time to be ailing. You need to be out on your Harley. Take care.
*
Nickers* Nice pics. Glad ya had a good ride.

*PH13* Phin has such a pretty face. Always has those ears forward like he's smiling. As always, really enjoyed the pics. 

*HP* I hope things work out so you can bring Nicke home. It is really nice having em where ya can look out a window to check on them. Looks like Nicke is really enjoying the round bale. What a nice way to enjoy dinner with a roll on the ground. 

*Rick * Sorry about the disappointment on the place. Hope ya find something soon. Congrats on fixing your truck. By the time you get thru with it, it will be better than any truck on the road. Really admire your ability.

*MR* Hope your trip goes great. Yeah, I am hoping this winter will be a bit kinder. Hopefully this fall is a preview of things to come.

*TJ* Thinking about cha and wanted to say 'hi'. Hope you are doing well and have a horsey commentary soon. Hope the job is going well still.

Sorry if I missed anything. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I am looking forward to a sunny day for sure.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

Mornin' all! I've been reading and keeping up, but not posting and responding, so I'll see how much I can get back to.

*Corgi*, sorry your episode got messed up due to rain, but it sounds like it all came out well. You all look great in the pics! Any word on when it will air? I enjoy short rides bareback, but seem to be having trouble building callouses where I need them:wink: if ya know what I mean! But jumping bareback! Nah. That was many, many years ago for me.

*Maryland* is that your neighborhood goat? I must say, you sound as if your riding is like mine. Always looking for a "challenging" trail. Am I right? I don't like ledges, but love twists and turns and downed trees and climbs, etc. I really want a GoPro for Christmas. There's a trail here that has a climb that would rival Cougar Rock. I just can't handle bees!

*Nicker* I will definitely have to order a Puplite. This little guy is just too dark. The worst part is when he gains a little confidence and heads out on his own,and when he chooses to stay right under your feet! And that Hallowedding! O my! What a wonderful idea.

Beautiful rides! Jay sounds like even though he doesn't _like_ the trucks, he at least will try to maintain a level head. My Lacey just can't handle it. Don't know if something happened to her, but she can only handle traffic if she has several yards of shoulder at the side to get away from cars and trucks. If she has to stay too close she panics. I've tried working with her and made a little progress, but then it only takes one a$$jack to send her off again.

*TJ* I'm glad your supervisor is trying to work out something more suitable for you. Even though it may take a little time, it'll come. Is J absolutely stuck on Mondays for you, or could it possibly change to another day if need be?

And, yes you are an enabler! :rofl: I would have liked to see Timmy waiting for his "fix".

*Phantom* Kind of a relief to "find something wrong" isn't it? I've had all mine floated but still have a feeling that I need to find a dental specialist, and I've always wondered if Lacey could benefit from a chiro. It's been hard to keep up with all of them lately though. Are you seeing any results yet? Our 17+h paint trips a lot and I'm starting to wonder if something in his shoulders could be adjusted.

Love the jumps! What fun! Do you put bells on your horses? is that the sound I hear in your jumping video?

*Happy* keep after that property next to you! What an awesome thing that would be huh? We're keeping an eye on the land next to us too. It would add 1.5 acres to our 2.5. There's a capped well on it, but it would hugely convenient to have a place to put these 2 extra horses I have right now:icon_rolleyes:

*Anita*, I'm sure there some folks that would turn away from a horse that has had a recent abscess, that many more that are knowledgable enough to know that it's not an uncommon occurrence in the horse world. I take excellent care of my horses and have still had to deal with 2 abscesses. Abscess. Now there's a word you can type or say too many times and it looks very strange! Seriously, if I were interested in a horse and was told about abscesses, I wouldn't discount him but I would get a vet check.

*Roadyy* OMG! What lovely photos! Yes, even yours. I have to ask though, whatever possessed you to shave your head before winter? Why in the world would non-horse people want so much horse property? So sorry you missed out on it. It would have been perfect.

*Eole* Hey, 8" is still a jump! Your pictures are always so beautiful and colorful!

*Celeste* We're getting tons of rain now too. Son from Atlanta left there just in time to miss it. Now he's gone back home and we're soaked! Go figure.

*Twalker* Lady looks great! Glad you had such a nice first trail ride with her. The first one seems to set the tone for the following.

*Ellen*, how is your back feeling? It sounds like your hand is better. Have you gotten any riding in?

*Stan* I know it's easy for us to joke about our health, but any lung problem isn't funny! I've almost died from letting an illness go too far. Please take better care of yourself! Don't let anything put off your trip over here.

*Tiny* nice to have you chime in occasionally. Haven't heard from you for awhile.

Well, I hope I didn't miss anything. Had a great visit over the weekend. Time to feed the "baby" so I'll post about it in a minute.


----------



## Celeste

I have been having a hard time keeping up because I have been working too much.

I have one horse thing to say. My mare has been losing her shoes within 4 weeks of them being put on. I got to thinking that it was because of a massive mudhole that she likes to stand in near the barn sucking them off. 

DH got a guy to bring a dumptruck load of dirt to put in the mudhole. Then another guy came with a bulldozer and flattened it all out.

The shoes are still nice and tight after 5 weeks!


----------



## Blue

Levi. One of the few times he would be still!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> I've always wondered if Lacey could benefit from a chiro. It's been hard to keep up with all of them lately though. Are you seeing any results yet?
> 
> Do you put bells on your horses? is that the sound I hear in your jumping video?


I did notice a big difference in how George travels downhill.. so hoping that is a good sign. Sultan's hunter bump is also less pronounced now, so we will keep him in easy work and see if the muscling in the top of his rump improves.

That is bells you hear! I ride with them during hunting season in the hopes that even if the horse is mistaken for the Great White Deer, nobody would shoot Santa Claus. 

Levi is too cute for words!!


*tiny*: hope Stan listens to you .. did you use your mod voice I hope? :wink:

*MR*: hope the rain leaves you in peace. look forward to some GoPro vid of your trails

*HP*: amazing how the hunter perch becomes the default position. my toes stick out all the time, but I have given up caring. sounds like you are accomplishing a lot in your lessons.

*Celeste*: glad you found something to help with the shoes. that must have been super frustrating!

*NM*: glad you had a good ride and that Jay was reasonable about the trucks. least someone on the road has some sense (cause its sure not the truckers). 

I am not looking for work currently, as stuff around the place and riding is keeping me occupied. I have also become a gopher of sorts for DH's business, which keeps me out of trouble and helps him as they are super busy right now and don't have a person to spare to do the random stuff I am. For example, this morning I drove 40 miles north to pick up some parts unexpectedly needed for a job 30 miles south. So I spent 3 hours driving all over creation, but the guys were able to keep working while I was doing it. Driving I can do.. installing the equipment, not so much. :wink:

I don't envy you teaching.. kids sure seem to be getting worse instead of better, and I don't deal with them daily. :neutral:


----------



## Blue

Ok, I'm back. Got a quick appt to take out some stitches so ran to Cottonwood real quick. I would normally do it myself, but these were right in the middle of my forehead and everything in the mirror is backwards. I kept messing it up so to Cottonwood I went.

We had a very nice visit with son "J". He is 39 this year and has had his difficulties with substance abuse and mental health issues. He seems pretty good right now although just a little "distant". Maybe he was always that way and I didn't remember it? Not sure. At any rate it's been days of driving all over to visit people and people coming by the house, cooking huge meals and keeping the house in semi order.

J and son "D" were supposed to go to a concert together on Sunday, but the band they wanted to see cancelled and they didn't care about the headliner, so went target practicing instead. Then came back for another huge dinner with friends that came by. Monday J and I went to get tattoos. I love mine. Wanted something ultra simple that would signify "Life". Settled on a crescent moon with a couple stars and some birds. Inside of my left wrist.








Tuesday morning got up to Prescott to go see son "C". It rained and stormed all day so was pretty fun. Got back just in time to get J on his shuttle to head back to the airport.

All in all it was a great weekend, but back to work this afternoon

I swear Levi is shredding me! Apparently sometime during the last few years my skin really aged. Even though I'm super careful not to let him catch me with his teeth or claws my forearms look horrible! I really don't like long sleeves at work because I get moving around so fast I get too hot, but I may have to try them to see if it makes my arms look a little less "Nightmare on Elm Street".

Well, I better go. It rained so much I can't get any raking done in the stalls. Glad it's so windy today as it will help dry them. Maybe I can get one cleaned tomorrow.


----------



## Blue

And, daughter was going through some stuff on her phone and found this from a couple years ago. Perhaps one of my favorites as I don't have much of her and I together.


----------



## Roadyy

I don't deal with deep winter blues so a bald head has no issue with Florida winters. lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

So much going on here!! 

*Stan*: hope the lung issue is minor, hope you are improved. 

*Roadyy*: losing the property to a non-horse person is awful disappointing. Good to hear the truck is almost complete. Onward & upwards. 

*Blue*:WOW. You have a lot on your plate! Love being able to actually SEE Levi, lol. Lovely picture of you and daughter, those are special moments. 

Good to hear your three sons are all doing well. Wasn't there a show about that? :wink: 

New tattoo looks good! 

*TWalker*: love those pictures of Lady, oh my she is a beauty! Such a nice girl too, willing to be painted up and go on lovely fall rides. She's a keeper! 

*Phantom*: Great to hear the jumps are getting lots of use! Phin is looking beautiful, and seems to be a great ride for you. Don't remember what his HR was..but as long as you are pleased, that is all that counts!

So wonderful to hear George and Sultan are feeling better too. 

I think your competitions in 2016 are going to be very successful! 

*Nicker*: Those dump truck drivers are the worst things on the road! They drive very fast and sling assorted stuff all over the place.  Jay is smart to want to avoid them! Swamp looks interesting, good choice Jay! 

Agree with you about the kids, they seem to be more rotten every year, and I am not a teacher either! 

It is all the continued increases in regulations that get to me. I swear most days I feel more like a hotel maid/waitress/bar tender/babysitter/counselor/ etc. than a nurse. Because we have to make everyone happy now. Not enough to get them back to health, not even sure most of them care about that as much as, well. Ok never mind. No more ranting. 

I'm just frustrated because I rented a car over the phone, but guess what? There is still no car available!! Only one rental place that I can use, cause no other company has a location in both cities. 

Plus that I spent all that money, and the battery just needed to be replaced? I cannot express just how I feel about that. I know Advance Auto here will test and replace a battery for nearly nothing over the cost of the battery. I could have been on my way that Saturday, and saved a lot of time and money on rentals? 

Giant Shiitake!!! :evil:

going to sign off now.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, Ooooooo, I feel for you! Giant Shiitake indeed. I've been beyond words a couple of times. On a better note, on the occasions I've needed nursing, I have noticed how hard you all work. Way more than the dr. And, just like the good teachers, very thankless.


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Levi. One of the few times he would be still!
> 
> View attachment 715466


Oh my goodness. What a cutie. Puppies will be puppies.

Yeah, I am doing much better. No riding yet, but A and S is coming to ride Sun.. Well, S isn't going with A, but that's good for supervision of me around here. Good time to get Peaches comfy with her boots. We will then go and enjoy the buffet that we are so fond of. I know the restaurant owners hate to see us arriving, but we love their food. Went shopping today and had to make myself pass by the 'Death By Chocolate' ice cream . I will do enough damage calorie wise this weekend at the buffet. I am in a size 14 jeans now, so I guess the abstinence is worth it.:thumbsup: Next thing is to do the gym thing so I can tighten up those saggy areas.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> It is all the continued increases in regulations that get to me. I swear most days I feel more like a hotel maid/waitress/bar tender/babysitter/counselor/ etc. than a nurse. Because we have to make everyone happy now. Not enough to get them back to health, not even sure most of them care about that as much as, well. Ok never mind. No more ranting.


If you are waitressing and bartending, they need to be leaving you big tips.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> If you are waitressing and bartending, they need to be leaving you big tips.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Yeah, big tips...we get a lot of those...here is the way most of the tips go:

That stuff doesn't do anything for me. I need a shot of Dilaudid with a side of Phenergan. And chase it with a syringe of ns so I can feel it going in. Don't dilute the Dilaudid, it doesn't work that way. 

The doctor told me I can have it every 2 hours, so make sure you bring it to me or I'm going to call the supervisor and tell them you won't give me my pain medicine. 

:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tinyliny

guys,

sorry I don't come and visit more. I know you've got a sort of "family" thing going on, and I didn't want to seem like an eavesdropper, but just saw Stan's mention of being quite sick. it's really sweet how you all check up on each other, and just shoot the breeze. if I have some fun stuff to share, I will, but all's quite on the Pacific NW front. 

well, one fun thing . . my son will be going to the University of Hawaii for grad school. I m gonna tag along when he goes over in Janauary and scope it out and get some sun. it's going to drive him crazy, but I'm just flying over with him, then heading out on my own.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally got the car. Just drove over there. Saw at least three cars sitting outside, so asked for one. They were hesitating, didn't want to give me a car because of the one way thing. 

Told them I had a reservation, did they want the number? told them it didn't matter what car they gave me, so long as I got one! 

After a small conference with the boss, the girl brought me the keys to a car. 

Success. 

For future reference, make all reservations online or to the call center, then drive to the location. Darn place wasted most of my day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tinyliny said:


> guys,
> 
> sorry I don't come and visit more. I know you've got a sort of "family" thing going on, and I didn't want to seem like an eavesdropper, but just saw Stan's mention of being quite sick. it's really sweet how you all check up on each other, and just shoot the breeze. if I have some fun stuff to share, I will, but all's quite on the Pacific NW front.
> 
> well, one fun thing . . my son will be going to the University of Hawaii for grad school. I m gonna tag along when he goes over in Janauary and scope it out and get some sun. it's going to drive him crazy, but I'm just flying over with him, then heading out on my own.


Welcome anytime Tiny! 

WOW HAWAII WOW HAWAII 

If I ever become homeless, going to use my last money for a one way plane ticket there and live on the beach. :biggrin:


----------



## Stan

*update*

Thanks for the thoughts. My health seems to be picking up the antibiotics are kicking in and with some luck kill the bugs in the blood and lung. I have a feeling I've had this running around for a while as my health has been up and down not serious but for some months now. Time will tell.

I have a favour of Rick. Getting the Americians to give me the present retail price on a Harley 1200 sport is a mission. I get screeds of information and approaches by the customer relations man/women and photoes of the Harleys but no Price.

Rick if you happen to have a newspaper with New 1200 Harley sport can you post me a Price.
Reason is I'm trying to decide between shipping my bike, hireing, or buying and selling when I leave or putting some bling on it and bring it home and the reason for the 1200 sport over the 883 is its ability to be two up that little bit more power comes in handy. However both the 883 and the 1200 are nimble and I can pick them up off the ground after being bucked off.(horse talk) Looking at tours as well found one that is run by a New Zealander over there. A lot to consider over the next 6 months.

Also to be considered is the trip to Sturgis not sure if Rick should come along he may have a wish to have a beer, start a fight then take the photo of me trying to extract myself from getting a thumping by some big bikers bigger girlfriend. I have seen the photos of the bikers girlfriends at the Sturgis rally

I have not heard from the person who took Bugs so I assume he is behaving himself and the young girl has gotten the best of him. :sad: for me but good for the horse. Empty paddocks.

Cheers all
Stan:cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up, a lot going on here. Today did day one of three substituting at another supv's site, a culinary school (a rather prestigious one), as the regular is in the hospital. Was rather delightfully quiet & boring & fun to see the young folks so intense w/learning chef-ery (could peek at 2 classes from the desk).

Since is in Denver 'tho, had to run around most of the day yesterday getting a notary for a paper, a physical then go get my merchant guard license downtown. $$$. All that & parking $159. Plus came home to a $75 parking ticket in the mail for turning on a red light last month (I recall that, there was no traffic) but, sigh...Can't compare to the thousands you all are spending on vehicles etc, but, for me...just...there it is. I'll just keep on truckin'. Having the license, 'tho, means I can get sent to Denver sites w/no problem, so am considering it an investment. Just watching my savings dwindle, hence the stressing, but, taking Nicker's advice. Is what it is & I don't know what's next, so why worry about it.

Back in a few so that this doesn't get eaten...


----------



## tjtalon

I'm back...too much to comment on all (& i WILL forget stuff), but Stan, do feel better soon, that's worrisome. Bug in lungs not a good thing. You gotta come ride the States with next next year, absolutely.

Blue, I love the picture of Levi! I fell in love w/GSDs at a very young age...kinda like horses. I'd seen other dogs, but when at age 4-5 met my grandma's white GSD it was all over, heartwise. Still miss my LibertyBelle, always will. And great pic of you & your daughter. And, yes, Janice has been stuck on Mondays, only because that's been the slot where she can be with me, with me on a horse. She's back-to-back lessons, events, traveling for business (another job) & traveling for clinics w/her horses for other lessons. She's now like "we'll work it out, let me know", but so far I've had no idea from nearly day to day when/if/where I'm working, & then so far I've had mostly one day off inbetween (& none of them a Monday). On one day, have to do laundry etc, bills etc...

That's where that is. Can't just run out there before a 3p-11p shift, it's too far away.

It's predicted rain/frozen rain/snow tomorrow.

I don't know when I get to get out to the horses again. It hurts, but I can't dwell on it. It kinda hurts too much to think about too long, so will just get along now, get ready for food/bed for early up tomorrow & continue my present profession as catnip-enabler & servant for His Royal Weirdness, Timothy.


----------



## tjtalon

tinyliny said:


> guys,
> 
> sorry I don't come and visit more. I know you've got a sort of "family" thing going on, and I didn't want to seem like an eavesdropper


Well...yes dear, but you ARE the "housemother"!:rofl:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> *Maryland* is that your neighborhood goat? I must say, you sound as if your riding is like mine. Always looking for a "challenging" trail. Am I right? I don't like ledges, but love twists and turns and downed trees and climbs, etc. I really want a GoPro for Christmas. There's a trail here that has a climb that would rival Cougar Rock. I just can't handle bees!


My goat and gets inquisitive at times.
She'll stroll in the basement, knock on the front door with horns.

Challenging is a good thing. We have a 100' ledge near our quarry.
It is a long way down when we ride around the top.

Many times it is a job to keep it at safe riding.
Mud, silt, extreme hills now covered in leaves can be sketchy.
If riding these often enough one's self already knows the deficiencies.



tinyliny said:


> guys,
> 
> sorry I don't come and visit more. I know you've got a sort of "family" thing going on, and I didn't want to seem like an eavesdropper, but just saw Stan's mention of being quite sick. it's really sweet how you all check up on each other, and just shoot the breeze.


We pick up a new-comer now and again.
Some stay and blend right in, some only 1 or 2 posts.
Some apologize for posting as if they are interfering, go figure.

A more mature and respectful group for sure.
Opinions are accepted along with advise and no one is offended.
It is very difficult in such a huge forum to find an accepting group such as this.
I have participated in other threads and provided extreme aggravation to many. 

Time to Grow a little Corn.
Packing up for camp in the morning, lots of trail miles awaiting.
Rain forecast has been reduced, should be no problem.
I'll try to catch up and post some while away.

Night All:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! 

Another beautiful day and another great ride in! :cowboy: I stuck to the woods this time! Trucks still zooming down the road. They took our corn off today, so that gives e a little more area to ride. The had corn planted clear up to the edge of the woods, so my 'trails' were limited out back.

While riding through the woods (an area I don't use much), it was very thick, and all I could think of was that bear and coyote! :eek_color: All was quiet, no fierce wild animals, BUT DM did update me that the Amish family recently saw a mamma and baby bear around.  I am sure all the noise we made crashuing through the leaves scared everything away...but still! Zoikes Shaggy!

PH, if you don't have to work, all the better for you!

AA, yep...I'm a mother first and foremost to most kids (especially the boys), a nurse, counselor, lawyer, police officer, a dentist, a therapist, a seamstress, shoe tier, 'wild cat' wrangler ....and then a teacher. :wink: When they tell me they love my class, that makes it all worth it....but gosh, it's difficult. The amount of hoop-jumping and paperwork is insane.

Roaddy, so sorry about the house. There's one still sitting vacant by us. TJ didn't take us up on it.....cheaper then what you are willing to pay. But alas....you'd have to deal with snow. :dance-smiley05: Don't want frostbite on that bald head. LOL

BLUE, thanks, the Hallowedding was really awesome. Very happy for my niece. 

Jay was doing a lot of tripping too, and I kept feeling as if it was his shoulder more than anything. That is why I am now on saddle pad #3. It lifts the saddle up off his shoulder blades. Actually, I've pushed the saddle back a bit....he's downhill, and has space behind his blades that case the tree to 'jab' him. Seems to have helped.

Actually tonight I moved the saddle up a wee bit, and wouldn't ya know it...he started tripping again. Mid-ride I slide it back and all was well. He is short backed in my opinion that I can't put it back too far, yet if not back enough, he gets pinched....

He seems comfortable with it back, so I will leave it there for now.

AA, isn't that rental car issue a Seinfeld episode???:angrily_smileys:

I really think I am missing things....but my brain is now empty.

Stay safe, warm, dry and HAPPY everyone!

Have a good night!


----------



## Stan

tinyliny said:


> guys,
> 
> sorry I don't come and visit more. I know you've got a sort of "family" thing going on, and I didn't want to seem like an eavesdropper, but just saw Stan's mention of being quite sick. it's really sweet how you all check up on each other, and just shoot the breeze. if I have some fun stuff to share, I will, but all's quite on the Pacific NW front.
> 
> well, one fun thing . . my son will be going to the University of Hawaii for grad school. I m gonna tag along when he goes over in Janauary and scope it out and get some sun. it's going to drive him crazy, but I'm just flying over with him, then heading out on my own.


I can say this without fear of standing on toes and from a son's point of view. Its the dads job to tag along and make sure that son is doing everything right and drawing in the attention from the ladies. Mother on the other hand once she sees the attention her son is getting will not be able to pull herself away and let him get on with it. I say with love, tinyliny take a flight going in another direction to another country.:icon_rolleyes:

Cheers:cowboy:


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Another beautiful day and another great ride in! :cowboy: I stuck to the woods this time! Trucks still zooming down the road. They took our corn off today, so that gives e a little more area to ride. The had corn planted clear up to the edge of the woods, so my 'trails' were limited out back.
> 
> While riding through the woods (an area I don't use much), it was very thick, and all I could think of was that bear and coyote! :eek_color: All was quiet, no fierce wild animals, BUT DM did update me that the Amish family recently saw a mamma and baby bear around.  I am sure all the noise we made crashuing through the leaves scared everything away...but still! Zoikes Shaggy!
> 
> PH, if you don't have to work, all the better for you!
> 
> AA, yep...I'm a mother first and foremost to most kids (especially the boys), a nurse, counselor, lawyer, police officer, a dentist, a therapist, a seamstress, shoe tier, 'wild cat' wrangler ....and then a teacher. :wink: When they tell me they love my class, that makes it all worth it....but gosh, it's difficult. The amount of hoop-jumping and paperwork is insane.
> 
> Roaddy, so sorry about the house. There's one still sitting vacant by us. TJ didn't take us up on it.....cheaper then what you are willing to pay. But alas....you'd have to deal with snow. :dance-smiley05: Don't want frostbite on that bald head. LOL
> 
> BLUE, thanks, the Hallowedding was really awesome. Very happy for my niece.
> 
> Jay was doing a lot of tripping too, and I kept feeling as if it was his shoulder more than anything. That is why I am now on saddle pad #3. It lifts the saddle up off his shoulder blades. Actually, I've pushed the saddle back a bit....he's downhill, and has space behind his blades that case the tree to 'jab' him. Seems to have helped.
> 
> Actually tonight I moved the saddle up a wee bit, and wouldn't ya know it...he started tripping again. Mid-ride I slide it back and all was well. He is short backed in my opinion that I can't put it back too far, yet if not back enough, he gets pinched....
> 
> He seems comfortable with it back, so I will leave it there for now.
> 
> AA, isn't that rental car issue a Seinfeld episode???:angrily_smileys:
> 
> I really think I am missing things....but my brain is now empty.
> 
> Stay safe, warm, dry and HAPPY everyone!
> 
> Have a good night!



You all know what they say about cold weather and horses it makes their winter coat grow. 
I wonder if it would do the same for Ricks and my shining domes. I recon I would look good with long grey hair being blowing backwards as I hang my head out the window of the car and my jowles blown out fully extended as I bark at passing horses.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Stan, A great image I picture here.


----------



## Maryland Rider

"Horse Talk for Mature People over 40"
Mental note of this threads name.
Remember our thread got magically lost once before!
Many cool pics were lost with that thread!
All our adventures and a high number of posts, we held the record!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan said:


> I can say this without fear of standing on toes and from a son's point of view. Its the dads job to tag along and make sure that son is doing everything right and drawing in the attention from the ladies. Mother on the other hand once she sees the attention her son is getting will not be able to pull herself away and let him get on with it. I say with love, tinyliny take a flight going in another direction to another country.:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Cheers:cowboy:


Sounds like the son might have to worry about what the moma is doing. She plans to just fly over with him then ditch him for some fun in the sun.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Stan, A great image I picture here.
> View attachment 715618


I love it!! :loveshower::loveshower:

Do you have a Boxer too? I do so miss my Boxer babies. But must be fair and admit life is easier with just one spoiled rotten rat terrier.


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> I love it!! :loveshower::loveshower:
> 
> Do you have a Boxer too?


Thank the WWW for that pic!
I have owned a boxer, yes, wonderful dog. It was a relocated dog.
Only one owner before me, they went through a divorce.
Ex-wife tried to poison the critter, did not work.

Short lived they are, at 8 years we took a trip to the woods.
It was a sad day for me, no more pure breed dogs I told my wife.
The mixed breeds since have provided more longevity.

SueC: Where are you??? I hope all is well.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: glad you had a good, if very busy, visit. the tattoo is lovely. i have always said I wanted one, yet somehow always chickened out in actually going. I sympathize with the shredding skin, as I had that issue a lot when I was still working.. always fun when people are looking at you out of the corner of their eye, wondering if your DH beats you or if you are self-harming. :neutral:

*AA*: I cannot fathom working as a nurse.. while I am sure there are patients who are lovely and appreciative, I suspect there are a heck of a lot who aren't. I wouldn't be able to deal with patients being so demanding. Glad you got the rental car [email protected] figured out. Sometimes face-to-face is the best way. Hope the ****take around the van ends asap.

*ellen*: look forward to riding pics! that buffet sounds yummy too.

*tiny*: Hawaii?! That would be fantastic. Seeing there is on the bucket list. Please take lots of pics and share.

*Stan*: texted a friend who is into Harleys and he directed me to the website where you can build your own. It says they start at $10,900 but suspect the sky is the limit with customization! He also suggested this website to look at prices of used ones.

*tj*: glad you got all your work things figured out, even if the drain on your savings is scary. but its def an investment in yourself, so worth it. horrible to hear that frozen stuff may fall from the sky there already. 

*MR*: hope your ride doesn't get rained on at all this weekend. forecast is certainly looking less worrisome now. and that pic of the dog in the wind was perfect!!

*NM*: yay for another ride! and one without trucks, so even better. interesting how Jay reacts to moving the saddle around.


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Thank the WWW for that pic!
> I have owned a boxer, yes, wonderful dog. It was a relocated dog.
> Only one owner before me, they went through a divorce.
> Ex-wife tried to poison the critter, did not work.
> 
> Short lived they are, at 8 years we took a trip to the woods.
> It was a sad day for me, no more pure breed dogs I told my wife.
> The mixed breeds since have provided more longevity.
> 
> SueC: Where are you??? I hope all is well.


Do you mean her husband survived I'm glad to hear that one lucky critter


----------



## Eole

PH: phin's HR while moving, awesome!

AA: sending you a big hug, and hope the truck-car-horse troubles get solved soon.

NM, beautiful pictures in the swamp. Do you actually ride in it? I'm paranoid about holes in swampy areas.

Tinyliny


> Well...yes dear, but you ARE the "housemother"!:rofl:


 Good one! We need someone to supervise us not-so-mature over 40... 

Sue says hello to everyone. Although she loved this group, she left HF for personal reasons. She is well and busy. Asked to share the link to the pictures of the sanctuary as she's regularly adding to it.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/

Just read 5 pages and had comments for everyone, but they mostly flew out my brain, must be an opened window up there.

I received my amish-made saddle Monday. Very good quality and clever design. Tried it on Buttercup yesterday. After doing a little arena work to make sure all was safe, I headed on my trail to see stability on hills. Planned to go up to the stream that is raging after the rains and turn around. She paused at the water and walked across with no incentive on my part. :loveshower:Was so happy, it became a longer ride. Then, the fun started...
I used "V" rigging, hoping it would solve the saddle moving forward. As she was trotting along, I felt a muscle tremor under my legs on her flanks. Then, you must visualize a wet dog shaking off the water from its body: she started (still at the trot on a narrow trail) putting her head down and shaking-twisting repeatedly from head to tail.
Well, I have a good seat and this saddle is very stable!!!
Dismounted, saddle had moved and girth was totally loose. Tightening solved the shaking. I'm sure the back strap bothered her. Very sensitive Princess Buttercup.


----------



## Koolio

Hello! It's a tough task keeping up with this lot! Work gets in the way of everything fun. :wink:

Blue - that puppy is adorable! I love the pic of you and your DD. Two beautiful women! Next time you are in Cottonwood, give a wave from me. I still have good friends there.

Nicker - it looks like you are getting some nice rides in. Awesome! It's odd to hear you talk about harvest so late in the year. I guess that is why the U.S. Thanksgiving is so much later than ours. Our harvest is over by early to mid October.
I am sorry to hear teaching is getting so difficult. I found the same and am dreading when I may have to go back to the classroom. I'd love it if I could focus on teaching, but kids now come to school with so many issueS, it is difficult to focus on the tasks of teaching and learning. So many distractions that cause a lot of stress. I recently read an article that said teaching was in the top 3 most stressful professions! Wow! Take care of yourself and hang in there.

Roadyy - sorry to hear about the property. Don't give up hope as the perfect one will come along.

Stan - I'm glad you are feeling better. Any news on your court case? I hope you are getting some quality rides in on the Harley. Dont forget, keep the shiny side up.

Anita - what a runaround with vehicles you have had! I also noticed the boxer in MR's picture. I love those dogs!

Ellen - it is good to see things are going pretty well. I'm so happy for you and Peaches.

TJ - you are busy! The traffic ticket sucks, but it seems you are getting lots of hours. Don't be discouraged about getting horse time. You will find a way...

Happy - are you going to take Nike home with you? Did I miss something? For what it's worth, I feel totally discombobulated in lessons most of the time. I am also embarrassed to admit I've been sore after a lesson, despite the regularity in which I ride. It must mean I'm learning something new. 

I am sorry if I missed anyone... Know that I am thinking of you all.


----------



## Koolio

It has been cold and rainy all week with the odd snow. With the time change, it is dark very early, so no evening rides. DD and I are still doing dressage lessons on the weekends and enjoying it. I must be working hard because I'm finding muscles I didn't know I had.

I'll take Koolio to the stable a the end of the month and board him for the winter. That should give me the opportunity to ride much more during the week and continue with lessons. The dressage schooling shows start at the end of January and so I'm hoping to get Koolio to a few of them. The trainer suggest we start at training level for a couple of shows just to get used to the experience and then show at second level. That means no posting trot! Yikes! This is why I am so sore after a lesson. Koolio is an airy little Arab, and I ride like a Weeble on his back at the sitting trot. Somehow, I have to earn to relax and flow with his movement while giving him all the right cues for rythm, impulsive and collection. I'm wondering if a glass of wine followed by a cup of coffee before my lesson would help. LOL! 

I have Lucy in obedience class for a few more weeks. She's doing well despite being a "teenager". I think we will sign up for agility or Rally- obedience next. No new puppy yet as I think we will wait now until spring. We are enjoying Lucy and Hemi to the fullest and that is enough for now.

Only 2 1/2 more weeks until DD and I go to Iceland!! I'm getting excited!

Have a great week!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: WOW Second Level? You must be doing fabulous to be jumping in at second level. Training level classes have always been the ones used as a warm up for the higher levels. Used to be test 3 at TL. 

Ireland in 2.5 weeks! Awesome! Can't wait to see those pictures. 

*Stan*: unless you have a fortune to spend, I would highly suggest the rental route. Would save a lot of time buying and selling. 

*Eole*: The saddle looks comfortable! I sure hope it works well for you. Glad you didn't get shaken off by the Princess Buttercup! 

Tell Sue sorry to see her go. Her writing style really holds my attention. I will miss it and her lovely retirees. 

*Ellen*: have fun with Peaches and your buddies. We need a picture of Peaches in her boots. Have you thought about inviting them to our little family here? 

*MR*: Happy Trails!! See ya on the other side. 

Thread should be safe in your absence, don't think we have hit the vanishing number again yet. 

*Nicker*: Very interesting about the saddle movement placement test. Do you think it is too narrow in the shoulders? 

*VickieRose*: good to hear from you! Looking forward to pictures of your lovely daughter on her borrowed horse. 

*Phantom*: It sounds like you are living the perfect life right now. I love the way you and your DH are such a compatible team. It warms the heart to see such nice people together and enjoying working and playing together.


----------



## Blue

Hey all. Even though it was a short day at work it was a long day. Just so rainy it was slow. I can only keep myself busy just so much

*Eole*, funny that Buttercup is that sensitive. I've had horses pretty sensitive, but mine usually just buck.

*Stan*, very good to have you back. Hope you're feeling better soon. Check those websites. Almost sorry you didn't hear from Bugs' new owner. A little bitter sweet I guess.

*Maryland*, I know what you mean about the purebreds and larger dogs. Husband is partial to the GSD's and I wanted an Irish Wolfhound for a bit, until I read that their average lifespan is like 7 years. I'm still bonding with them at 7. Medium size mongrels are comfortable.

_"Horse Talk for Mature People over 40"
Mental note of this threads name.
Remember our thread got magically lost once before!
Many cool pics were lost with that thread!
All our adventures and a high number of posts, we held the record!_
*Maryland*, We STILL hold the record, right? And 100' ledge would send me to my flask real fast! On the note of other threads and causing aggravation, I don't think it's so much aggravation as making people think about something besides their own self. They don't often like that.

*Anita*, I'm so sorry you had to go through all that just for a car! You certainly didn't deserve that. One way really shouldn't be that big of a deal.
_Yeah, big tips...we get a lot of those...here is the way most of the tips go:

That stuff doesn't do anything for me. I need a shot of Dilaudid with a side of Phenergan. And chase it with a syringe of ns so I can feel it going in. Don't dilute the Dilaudid, it doesn't work that way. 

The doctor told me I can have it every 2 hours, so make sure you bring it to me or I'm going to call the supervisor and tell them you won't give me my pain medicine._ :rofl::rofl::rofl:

_Sounds like the son might have to worry about what the moma is doing. She plans to just fly over with him then ditch him for some fun in the sun._
That's what I was thinking too!


*TJ*, I think you're going to be glad you got all that done. I realize it was a lot of money, but you're right, it was an investment. Stick with it. You'll get where you need to be.

*Nicker*, Maybe stick to the woods for awhile.

*Ellen*, It's not the calories, it's what you do with them!

*Celeste*, waitressing and bar tending are easier in my opinion. At least you can withhold with they want until attitudes are clarified!

*Tiny*, you're welcome at our table any time you're able to stop by. Doesn't have to be interesting. Just stop by.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Koolio, I was just thinking of you! Happy to hear things are going so well. Can't wait to hear about your Icelandic trip. October/Nov. is the usual time for harvest....depending on the weather. Sometimes if it's too wet, the corn stays up in the fields through winter. We've been having such unseasonably warm dry weather, they are using all the time possible. These people rent up all the fields around. I can't imagine how many acres they harvest.

BLUE, I forgot to mention, I love the tat and that picture of you and your daughter is just beautiful! 


Eole, that is one interesting saddle for sure! What would you call it? No I just rode up to the edges of the swamp. I thought it was pretty. Often I see Blue Heron, and Lord knows what else could be hidden. That area isn't really where anyone traverses.

AA, I have several people including a professional saddle fitter look at my saddle and Jay's back. We all agree it is his body, not the saddle. :biggrin: Not sure if you recall, he has white marks on his shoulder and his girth area from years ago. I suspect he's always been hard to center a saddle on, yet, they threw anything on him. Poor guy! 

Anyway....so far so good, so we will continue on.:wink:

OK, gotta get truckin'. Have a PT conference at 7:15 this morning. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh.....

Have a wonderful day all.

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Tiny* Are ya kiddin? You are part of the family. Glad to hear about your trip to Hawaii. Hope you have a wonderful time. Since DS is going to school there, maybe several trips over there are in line for you.:thumbsup:

*AA* Glad ya got your rental car. Hope that makes things run a little smoother. Maybe they will get the van fixed soon.

Nice saddle *Natalie*. Buttercup looks great.

Thanks *Koolio*. Working on being more careful and not so accident prone. Hope you are doing well I know Lucy will be the top of her class. When you go to Iceland, please take lots of pics.

*Blue* That is an excellent point about the calories. Oh, by the way, that is a nice pic of you and DD. Glad your visit with DS's went well. Are tattoos painful?. Very tasteful tatoo selection that you had done.

Well, I can see it now. *Rick* and *Stanley* on their Harley choppers. Definitely 'born to be wild.' Look out Sturgis:eek_color::cheers::smiley_flag:
*
MR* Have been thinkin about Batman the pistol. Hope he is doing well. Is he still ringing the bell to go outside? Very talented cat to say the least.

*Nickers* Haven't seen a pic of Pipes lately. How is she doing? Bet she is an all grown up dog. 

My last run for a round bale was not successful. Will be making another run today. Have seen this hay. Guy stores it in a barn til it is purchased. The last hay run was a wild goose chase. Don't think the guy understood guidelines on rollin horse hay.:shrug:

Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, You're going to do great. Iceland! Wow! That's just as exciting as Hawaii! We really have a group of travelers here don't we?

*Ellen*, thanks. Simplicity is what I was going for. Yes, they can be slightly painful. The inside of the wrist is tender skin, but the hardest part is sitting still for that long.

Well, gotta go. Have to work early today and slept late. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Celeste

I don't know if I mentioned it before or not, but I have 15 extra large round bales of coastal burmuda grass (protein 12 %, beautiful hay) safely tucked away in the barn for this winter. That takes a major worry off of me.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> .
> 
> That is bells you hear! I ride with them during hunting season in the hopes that even if the horse is mistaken for the Great White Deer, nobody would shoot Santa Claus.
> 
> PH-I used to ride with a bell also. While trail riding one time we got shot at. Scared the you know what right out of me. So it was bright colors and bells for us. I kind of like that bell too. I still have it.


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Ok, I'm back. Got a quick appt to take out some stitches so ran to Cottonwood real quick. I would normally do it myself, but these were right in the middle of my forehead and everything in the mirror is backwards. I kept messing it up so to Cottonwood I went.
> 
> We had a very nice visit with son "J". He is 39 this year and has had his difficulties with substance abuse and mental health issues. He seems pretty good right now although just a little "distant". Maybe he was always that way and I didn't remember it? Not sure. At any rate it's been days of driving all over to visit people and people coming by the house, cooking huge meals and keeping the house in semi order.
> 
> J and son "D" were supposed to go to a concert together on Sunday, but the band they wanted to see cancelled and they didn't care about the headliner, so went target practicing instead. Then came back for another huge dinner with friends that came by. Monday J and I went to get tattoos. I love mine. Wanted something ultra simple that would signify "Life". Settled on a crescent moon with a couple stars and some birds. Inside of my left wrist.
> View attachment 715562
> 
> 
> Tuesday morning got up to Prescott to go see son "C". It rained and stormed all day so was pretty fun. Got back just in time to get J on his shuttle to head back to the airport.
> 
> All in all it was a great weekend, but back to work this afternoon
> 
> I swear Levi is shredding me! Apparently sometime during the last few years my skin really aged. Even though I'm super careful not to let him catch me with his teeth or claws my forearms look horrible! I really don't like long sleeves at work because I get moving around so fast I get too hot, but I may have to try them to see if it makes my arms look a little less "Nightmare on Elm Street".
> 
> Well, I better go. It rained so much I can't get any raking done in the stalls. Glad it's so windy today as it will help dry them. Maybe I can get one cleaned tomorrow.


Blue - Love the Tat. I'd like to add to my tat but money is too tight right now.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> So much going on here!!
> 
> *Stan*: hope the lung issue is minor, hope you are improved.
> 
> *Roadyy*: losing the property to a non-horse person is awful disappointing. Good to hear the truck is almost complete. Onward & upwards.
> 
> *Blue*:WOW. You have a lot on your plate! Love being able to actually SEE Levi, lol. Lovely picture of you and daughter, those are special moments.
> 
> Good to hear your three sons are all doing well. Wasn't there a show about that? :wink:
> 
> New tattoo looks good!
> 
> *TWalker*: love those pictures of Lady, oh my she is a beauty! Such a nice girl too, willing to be painted up and go on lovely fall rides. She's a keeper!
> 
> *Phantom*: Great to hear the jumps are getting lots of use! Phin is looking beautiful, and seems to be a great ride for you. Don't remember what his HR was..but as long as you are pleased, that is all that counts!
> 
> So wonderful to hear George and Sultan are feeling better too.
> 
> I think your competitions in 2016 are going to be very successful!
> 
> *Nicker*: Those dump truck drivers are the worst things on the road! They drive very fast and sling assorted stuff all over the place.  Jay is smart to want to avoid them! Swamp looks interesting, good choice Jay!
> 
> Agree with you about the kids, they seem to be more rotten every year, and I am not a teacher either!
> 
> It is all the continued increases in regulations that get to me. I swear most days I feel more like a hotel maid/waitress/bar tender/babysitter/counselor/ etc. than a nurse. Because we have to make everyone happy now. Not enough to get them back to health, not even sure most of them care about that as much as, well. Ok never mind. No more ranting.
> 
> I'm just frustrated because I rented a car over the phone, but guess what? There is still no car available!! Only one rental place that I can use, cause no other company has a location in both cities.
> 
> Plus that I spent all that money, and the battery just needed to be replaced? I cannot express just how I feel about that. I know Advance Auto here will test and replace a battery for nearly nothing over the cost of the battery. I could have been on my way that Saturday, and saved a lot of time and money on rentals?
> 
> Giant Shiitake!!! :evil:
> 
> going to sign off now.


AA - I sure wish I could by Lady. I am just greatful that the BO is letting me lease her. Lady is the best. She follows me around now. I think we have bonded. I love her to death. We rode out with the lesson kids in the 10 acre field. It was almost dark and Lady did awesome. She loves leading. She doesn't seem to be afraid of anything. I'm praying I can get a chance to buy her.


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> PH: phin's HR while moving, awesome!
> 
> AA: sending you a big hug, and hope the truck-car-horse troubles get solved soon.
> 
> NM, beautiful pictures in the swamp. Do you actually ride in it? I'm paranoid about holes in swampy areas.
> 
> Tinyliny Good one! We need someone to supervise us not-so-mature over 40...
> 
> Sue says hello to everyone. Although she loved this group, she left HF for personal reasons. She is well and busy. Asked to share the link to the pictures of the sanctuary as she's regularly adding to it.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/
> 
> Just read 5 pages and had comments for everyone, but they mostly flew out my brain, must be an opened window up there.
> 
> I received my amish-made saddle Monday. Very good quality and clever design. Tried it on Buttercup yesterday. After doing a little arena work to make sure all was safe, I headed on my trail to see stability on hills. Planned to go up to the stream that is raging after the rains and turn around. She paused at the water and walked across with no incentive on my part. :loveshower:Was so happy, it became a longer ride. Then, the fun started...
> I used "V" rigging, hoping it would solve the saddle moving forward. As she was trotting along, I felt a muscle tremor under my legs on her flanks. Then, you must visualize a wet dog shaking off the water from its body: she started (still at the trot on a narrow trail) putting her head down and shaking-twisting repeatedly from head to tail.
> Well, I have a good seat and this saddle is very stable!!!
> Dismounted, saddle had moved and girth was totally loose. Tightening solved the shaking. I'm sure the back strap bothered her. Very sensitive Princess Buttercup.


Nice saddle. It looks very comfortable


----------



## Twalker

tinyliny said:


> guys,
> 
> sorry I don't come and visit more. I know you've got a sort of "family" thing going on, and I didn't want to seem like an eavesdropper, but just saw Stan's mention of being quite sick. it's really sweet how you all check up on each other, and just shoot the breeze. if I have some fun stuff to share, I will, but all's quite on the Pacific NW front.
> 
> well, one fun thing . . my son will be going to the University of Hawaii for grad school. I m gonna tag along when he goes over in Janauary and scope it out and get some sun. it's going to drive him crazy, but I'm just flying over with him, then heading out on my own.


We love adding more family to our little forum. Welcome Tiny.


----------



## Twalker

Maryland Rider said:


> Big trip for me starts Thursday.
> Rain now in the schedule, I have road in the rain many times.
> Warm weather but minimal rain in the forecast.
> Last year wind gusts were in the teens on this weekend.
> Glad this year is a bit different in temperature.


Have fun MR. Wish it were me. Praying for good weather for you.


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> MOrning all!
> 
> I definitely missed something with the 'leg' thing........
> 
> MR, you sound very excited about the weekend. HOping it all pans out for you.
> 
> I get it! Yesterday was SUNNY, 72* and I rode in a t-shirt! Wow! What unbelievably great weather for Nov.
> 
> Bolted from work, and quickly tacked up. It's dark here by 5:30 now. :x Despite multitudes of dump trucks filled with corn FLYING down the main road. WE had a great ride.
> 
> The local farmers are combining their fields, and have apparently hired dump trucks to transport the corn. I do my best to find a place to get off the road when they come barreling down the road. SO DANG FAST! :x At one point I just couldn't. I waved for him to slow....filled with corn, he did the best he could, but I bet he still passed us at 40mph. VERY scary for me. Jay scooched his bum into the ditch, but he did well. My heart was pounding.
> 
> Then I made it to the dirt road, which should be quieter.....here comes a HUGE tractor pulling a HUGE manure spreader.:icon_rolleyes: Off into the weeds we went. Jay did fine.
> 
> Needless to say, on the way home I cut through the woods. As we did, I heard multiple trucks whiz buy. Ugh.
> 
> I can tell Jay is tired of the roads. There was a new path cleared out recently, so I gave him his head to see what he would do. He took me clear back into the clearning of the swamp. (picture attached) He made me :mrgreen:. He was a tank. No mud or brush stopped him! LOL He just barreled right through. :cowboy:
> 
> It was a glorious ride though. A hoot owl called to us, the sun was warm on my skin, and my solid steed was at the top of his game. :loveshower:
> 
> It's to be another pretty day. Hoping for another ride....quieter I hope!!!
> 
> Stanley, get some rest and feel better soon!
> 
> HP, no matter how the lesson goes....at least you are doing it! Have fun!:wink: I know you are!
> 
> PH, seems as you are really enjoying the time off. Are you going to look for work, or are you going to keep status quo? I am not sure if I would work if I didn't have to......
> 
> My job seems to get tougher each year. I often find myself thinking of what I could do instead that would supply me the $$$ and benefits that I have. So many difficult children. :sad: I don't know how much more I can handle!
> 
> THANK HEAVENS for HORSES! They are my saving grace.:runninghorse2:
> 
> Have a wonderful day all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Nickers - kind of looks like the riding we did last Sunday. Our town if full of preserved wetlands. One of the girls has a BF that owns a company with acrage backed up to the wetland. He keeps trails mowed and cleaned for riders. I it awesome. You see a sorts of wildlife and it is so pieceful. I can't wait to go again.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> MN17, the legs came from me complimenting Dawn on her legs. She disagreed so I pulled a line from "O' Brother where art thou" and told her I had said my peace and counted to three. She then brought out her cute sarcasm about me counting one too many legs. Which we all know is only a guy thing. cough cough
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all.
> 
> 
> I thought I was going to have some good news, but not the case again.
> I got a call from a lady friend in the Posse about a 2 bd 2 ba mobile home on 43 acres for rent at $750 a month. Talked to the owner to find she uses a local realtor for screening tenants. Got in touch with them to find they just qualified a couple Friday and they are moving forward with renting it. They don't have horses and the property has a 3.5 pasture with 3 stall barn plus another 7 acres of planted Argentina that needs fenced for pasture. Cruel people in this world.
> 
> So I'm back on the hunt yet again.
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, hope you get to feeling better. Can't have you cancelling our ride just because of a little lung bug. Fumigate the thing to kill it. Might be strange telling people you have a bug's exoskeleton floating around in your lung though.
> 
> HP, sounds like a great lesson. Glad you are enjoying it. Thanks for the compliment on the pic.
> 
> MR, good luck on great weather for riding.
> 
> I was looking to go camping with the boys this weekend, but 2nd daughter and 3 grandsons will be coming to spend the weekend at the house so looks like I'll have to wait til the 28th to camp. Next weekend is our annual Posse Rodeo with the Sheriff's office and we expect 200 competitors with over 4000 spectators over the 2 day event. Then the weekend of the 21st I was invited to go over to Pace,Fl to experience an authentic Indian Powwow. That should be very cool as I have not been to one in 25 years.


So sorry about the house being sold out from under you. You will find the right place soon. It will be better than any other place you have looked at. At least I hope that for you.


----------



## Twalker

Stan said:


> I'm sick again
> Yesterday while at work my temp spiked and I was taken to the med centre by a co-worker. I was shaking so bad I could hardly hold a drink of water and could not get warm. My temp was high which caused the shaking and after exrays it seems I have signs of a bug in one of my lungs. The vanpire took blood from both arms for checking to which I am awaiting the results. So am popping pills, watching TV and checking the horse forum.:cowboy:
> 
> Cheers all


Get thee to bed and rest. My DH just got over pneumonia. He kept insisting on going to work deathly ill and that is what happened. Get well soon.


----------



## Twalker

*I have a Monster*

I believe I have created a monster out of Lady. We have been riding outside quite a bit taking advantage of this awesome weather. Now she doesn't want to do anything in the areana. Hah. She will have to get used to it though. By the time I get to the stables it is getting dark. We did have a quick nice ride with the lesson kids and BO though. Nothing like a moonlit night ride.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey, need some advice. I just found a prospective trailer. Age is a factor. 26 yrs old. 1990 Elite. New floor, new tires, lights and trailer brakes are good. Mats on floor. How old is old? When do wheel bearings need to be packed? That keeps coming to me. Rick, what do you think? Does anyone own an Elite? Just need a little reality check here. Thanx :think: $2500?


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> Hey, need some advice. I just found a prospective trailer. Age is a factor. 26 yrs old. 1990 Elite. New floor, new tires, lights and trailer brakes are good. Mats on floor. How old is old? When do wheel bearings need to be packed? That keeps coming to me. Rick, what do you think? Does anyone own an Elite? Just need a little reality check here. Thanx :think: $2500?


Get on HOrseclicks and type it in. You'll get an idea. I was just checking them out....someday....someday....I will have a gooseneck with LQ.......


----------



## phantomhorse13

Reading from phone so gave up on the quote thing and have to go from memory.. Oh boy. 

Eole: love the saddle! Hope buttercup comes to appreciate it as well. 

Twalker: cannot believe someone shot at you while riding. Horrifying. Don't blame your girl for enjoying out of the arena more, but arena work sure looks nice when the weather is bad. 

ellen: I have heard good things about that brand of trailer, but agree with whoever said to do some comparison shopping to see its real value assuming it's in the condition they claim. 

MR: it rained on me today, so hoping that clears the way for a nice weekend!


I am currently camped out in Jersey at the last ride of the season. Last year at this ride, it snowed on us the day we arrived - this year it was 74! Was a bit damp today and predicting maybe more showers tomorrow evening.. Just let it be done by Saturday morning!!

The dogs think the rain stinks too, as they are stuck inside. The whole dark at 5 thing isn't much fun either.. But it's not snowing!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, big concern would be the axles. Axles broke on a friend of mine 10 yr old trailer. Not that brand but still a concern. Would get it checked at a trailer or rv place. 

Twalker, I too have been shot at, and had on bright orange and bells. Best to stay safe in the arena especially on the weekends. 

Phantom, hope you have a super ride! Will be fun to see the videos. Nice to be warm and snow free! 

Koolio, not sure how I confused Ireland with Iceland. Going to blame it on spell check. 

I am writing on my phone too as I wait on yet another tow truck. If the van wasn't so heavy I think I would push it off a cliff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio, I know what you mean by sore after a lesson. My rib cage and inner thighs are KILLING me tonight LOL. But in a good way :wink: And no, I am not bringing Nike home (yet). We are just talking about buying property next to us.

Ellen- That seems like a decent price for a 2 horse of that age, but I am not too familiar with Elite. If it has a fiberglass top, check it out for cracking. At that age, they get brittle. Wheel bearings should be repacked yearly IMHO. Grease deteriorates with mileage and over time. It's always good to have the brakes checked and the wheel bearings repacked first thing when you buy a used trailer. Safety first!

It's past my bed time. One more day of work. Planning on some yard clean up, some hunting and some horse play this weekend. Fingers crossed for no rain.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The good news is, I stopped for a potty break, so at least I have a bathroom and food, until 10 pm when the place closes. 

The other good news is, I renewed my USRider last week, so don't have to pay for the whole thing. My share is $155 which will bring me HOME. 

Next step will be to figure out where to have the van towed for repair, or send it off a cliff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally on the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

First to AA, I am really sorry you had to deal with this again. I am starting to wonder if the trailer isn't the common denominator. It drove fine without it for them then you hook up and have issues almost home.

Stan, I'll get on the motorcycle costs today for you. 


Sorry I haven't posted, but was reading. I still have a few more machines to put together before it slows down for me. Then hopefully get back to more free time to search things.


I read others, but now don't have the time to respond to tj's investment, tl fly by, Tracie's leaping, HP soreness, MR's corn, Celeste's rolls and MN17's back fitting.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I think I missed a page or two. There are things going on that I didn't know about. Are you just trying to bring the van home? Or were you going somewhere and broke down again?. I'm so sorry you're going through this.

*Happy*, sorry you hurt right now, but glad you're getting a nice workout.

*Ellen*, do you know anyone knowledgable that could take a look at that trailer for you?


----------



## Roadyy

Stan, you are looking at an average of $10,650 USD for a new Harley Sportster 1200. 
New Harley-Davidson Sportster Bike Prices - 2016, 2015 Harley-Davidson Sportster Motorcycle Pricing & MSRP at Motorcyclist Magazine

You can also use Craigslist to find used bikes at cheaper prices too.

craigslist > sites

Otherwise search CycleTrader.com for deals on new and used bikes. 


Hope this helps.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, she came after her van at the repair shop in Troy, Al then came down and picked up her trailer from where my horses are and headed home. She made it 94 miles from home when the van decided to go on the blink again.


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> Blue, she came after her van at the repair shop in Troy, Al then came down and picked up her trailer from where my horses are and headed home. She made it 94 miles from home when the van decided to go on the blink again.


Oiye Vey! :icon_frown:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Thanx so much for the feed back on the trailer. I am looking at a trailer purchase from two perspectives. Older and less expensive aluminum or new less expensive steel. If I had the expertise to do the repairs myself, I would be a little more daring. Will keep the bearings packed on an annual basis. Excellent info. 

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, I have also seen excellent prices on Stock trailers. Just watch the height. Many are 6'6". You can find 7 ft though.


----------



## Roadyy

Ellen, my gooseneck trailer was built in 92 and has cancer in lots of places on the skin but not on the frame.The axles are a concern if they have not been kept up. I would have them checked and have all the bearings replaced if questionable. Then use marine grade grease as it is used to being in the water which will help it protect better. If used regularly then I grease them once a month or after the fourth trip. 

I'm actually thinking of buying an RV that will pull a 3 horse tag along trailer and selling my gooseneck and dually.. Go back to a 3/4 ton to haul short runs with the horses.



Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx Rick. You mentioned getting a RV to pull light trailer with. My late hubby and I had a motorhome during our riding times. A Class C and then a Class A. I liked the Class C. It had all the comforts of home and could easily pull a bumper pull horse trailer. Small enough to get around pretty well. The only thing was that you could not unhook and go to the store as easily as unhooking a truck. Really nice carrying your living quarters around. 

Thanx for the advice:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I don't know if I mentioned it before or not, but I have 15 extra large round bales of coastal burmuda grass (protein 12 %, beautiful hay) safely tucked away in the barn for this winter. That takes a major worry off of me.


I know where to find good hay now...:hide:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> Blue, she came after her van at the repair shop in Troy, Al then came down and picked up her trailer from where my horses are and headed home. She made it 94 miles from home when the van decided to go on the blink again.


Thanks, yes, this is the basics. 

I get what you are saying about the trailer, but I have been towing that trailer for over 17 years, 2.5 yrs of that with the van, and never a problem. 

The van was supposedly "repaired" by the dealership in Troy, but all they did was put in a battery. Looks much smaller than the old battery, so I don't think they put in a heavy duty one. They didn't even give it an oil change or check fluids or anything. They drove it around after giving it a new battery, and then it just sat there. 

Oh wait, they did one other thing, located the seat controls (on the inside of seats!) so I was able to adjust the seat to a more comfortable condition. 

I paid very close attention to the sound and feel of the van as I was driving it. Right away, I noticed that I needed a lot of force on the gas pedal, same as frequently occurs. I get really sore and tired driving it for long periods. 

Then it got lighter, easier again. After hooking up the trailer, the gas pedal needed more force again. 

Stopped for gas, and there was a big POOF when I took off the gas cap. Scared me a bit so I texted Roadyy. 

Was actually driving better after a bit, and gas pedal needed more pressure than the little rental car I had been driving, but not really hard like it gets sometimes. 

Wanted to get through Montgomery before stopping to potty because I was south of there at 4:30 pm and was trying to get through before rush hour got really bad. 

Finally broke free of Mongomery, and stopped at a big gas station to potty. Wanted to wait until the next town to get gas, so wasn't blocking people needing to fuel up. 

Came out, and van wouldn't start. rrr rrr rrr rrr when I turned the key. I was not completely surprised, because I never believed the battery was the only problem. 

At that point, just glad I was at a gas station and not parked on the highway somewhere. Asked a perfect stranger for a jump, did not work (I really wasn't expecting it to, but had to try). 

Called USRider @ 5:30pm. They first say "Are you and the horses safe?" I really love that. Makes me feel calmer and like I am talking to someone that values my life and the lives of my horses. 

Anyway, they ask me what I want; I want to go home. Do not want to deal with another out-of-town repair shop. 

cont.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, so they put me on hold and negotiate a tow for me and the trailer to get home. Cost to me $155 CASH ONLY. Not real happy about that, but fortunately had cash "just in case". 

Tow truck is 90 minutes out. Dang. I call tow company number provided by USRider by text. Beg for earlier time, dispatcher says 4 in line in front of me, but will do her best. 

Very glad I have potty and food available at gas station, at least until 10pm. 

Tow truck (after many calls back and forth to USRider and Tow company) finally arrives THREE AND A HALF HOURS after original call. 

Then he doesn't have a wrench to tighten the ball on the back of the tow truck for the trailer. Driver PLANS TO ATTACH TRAILER TO LOOSE BALL. 

I stand between trailer and tow and say NO WAY are you attaching my trailer to a loose ball! I call the dispatcher and complain. 

Driver says it will take longer, and he was planning to meet "somebody along the way". NOT HAPPENING

In a very strange stroke of divine intervention, I see a little ford ranger pull in with a HUGE job box taking up nearly the whole bed of the truck. 

I accost the stranger as he is coming out of the gas station. It is rather funny the way he tries to avoid me, but I just keep talking and pointing to my van on the tow truck. Excuse me sir, but please, do you have a wrench to tighten the ball on the tow truck so the driver can attach my trailer? I have been waiting here for hours, and he can't tighten the ball on the truck. 

TG the man has a whole pack of wrenches tightly wrapped in red tape, and he lets the driver use them. The driver can't seem to hold two wrenches at the same time, so the tool man finally just helps him. 

I thank him, thinking I should get him some $$ but since the tow company needs all my cash, I don't say anything. 

Cont


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, we finally are in the truck, and wouldn't you know, no seat belts! The driver is a smoker, but states he won't smoke in the truck (I have bad asthma and mentioned to him that I can't be around smoke. 

It is now after 10 pm I have been at that gas station for 4.5 hrs. 

He drives to the next little town, about 9 miles up the road. He says it is to check to see if the (magnetic) tow lights are working on my trailer. BUT he actually goes in the store to buy chewing tobacco. :icon_rolleyes: 

Weren't we just at a gas station for an hour? Why the heck didn't he buy some chew there?? Did I mention he had his chic with him? Couldn't she have bought him some? 

Oh well, at least we are on the road. Driver and chic are now discussing how he is going to get in trouble for all this mess, and it is really not his fault because, blah, blah, blah. 

I am now highly concerned that I will not make it back in one piece. The heck with the truck and trailer, now I am worried for my life. 

This road is very hilly, winding and it is very dark. Driver has a hard time staying between the lines, and is perilously close to the edge many times. Praying I make it home, while texting progress to a friend. 

He has to make two more stops on the road, for smoke breaks (apparently the chew wasn't working) and at the last one bought a lot of high carb sugary stuff. I almost asked him not to eat it, because I knew his blood sugar would drop about 10 miles from my house. 

Sure enough, I see him start yawning, and I start talking about anything that comes into my head. 

Can't tell you how glad I was to see my road. 

Of course, he was horrible trying to back my trailer onto the driveway, and kept turning the wrong way nearly sending my trailer into the fence and his truck tire off the side into the deep ditch. He had the trailer totally jack-knifed.

I finally made him get out of the truck. We unhooked the trailer, then pushed it down the driveway, turning it away from the my truck. TG once more for the Brenderup! Could not have done that with any other trailer. 

Since it was 1:00 in the morning, finally decided I had to call off work. 

It took over SEVEN HOURS to drive 94 miles. mg:


----------



## greentree

OMG..AA, you have been through it!! 

Is your van a Ford? If it is , you need a new battery cable....my truck did this...DH BET the mechanic at the dealership that it was NOT the alternator, and if it was NOT after they replaced it, he would get the labor back. It was NOT....and they did give us the labor...the truck would run fine on rough roads(which would thankfully get us through Arkansas, LOL!) but get on smooth, and the gauges would go to 0, then the lights would go off...then dead. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> OMG..AA, you have been through it!!
> 
> Is your van a Ford? If it is , you need a new battery cable....my truck did this...DH BET the mechanic at the dealership that it was NOT the alternator, and if it was NOT after they replaced it, he would get the labor back. It was NOT....and they did give us the labor...the truck would run fine on rough roads(which would thankfully get us through Arkansas, LOL!) but get on smooth, and the gauges would go to 0, then the lights would go off...then dead.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you, yes will try cables too. It is a Chevy, and every Chevy I have ever had had alternator problems. 

It would over charge the battery, making it fail. Doesn't show up on the tests they do, because it reads as working. Then the shop replaces the battery, it works for a while, then burns the battery up again over charging it. It happened to every one I had. Seemed like ever 100k miles we would replace a battery, it would go bad, replace battery again and also the alternator. 

I actually hope it is just the cables or the alternator. Those are relatively cheap fixes. Of course this whole shiitake with the van has racked up quite a bit of money. 

Going to take it to the shop near me, and they will be able to help. Or I will put a FREE TO GOOD HOME sign on it. 

The issue that really stands out to me, is not one single person that saw me both times, offered to help. (Not including the hero in the big black truck...Roadyy of course) 

No good Samaritans on the roads anymore. I remember as a young adult, almost everyone stopped. used to be able to just wave on most folks cause there was so much help.

Back in 1989 when my then truck pulling my stock trailer broke down, a trucker stopped within 15 minutes to help me. He radioed me a tow and everything. 

Now nobody. 

Makes me a little bit nervous to drive the trailer anywhere. Especially as so much of the areas I drive through there is no cell phone service. 

Was it Blue that said Innocence is Bliss? Well my innocence is now gone. Makes me question a lot of things.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speaking of Dreams, this is my dream trailer. Three horse slant (7' wide) gooseneck with the following features:

1) walkthrough door from dressing room
2) escape door 1st stall
3) saddle rack/storage in back
4) extra length in dressing room
5) fully insulated
6) electric and A/C in dressing room
7) PRO series, so better and stronger than the standard.

Under 20k brand new.

I would prefer this over a living quarters model, cause I can always add water and a cowboy shower for much less than the addition 10k for the rest of the living quarter stuff, most of which I do not need. 

I can put in a $50 Walmart refrigerator, and a mattress too. 

Here's the link: 

Shadow Trailer 2016 AC, Electric, Walk thru, Insulated, Pro Series Horse Trailer for sale at Shadow Of Missouri


----------



## AnitaAnne

Then just add a 250 or 2500 Super Duty Crew cab 4x4 and we are ready to hit the road. 

However, after all this mess with the van, I think no gooseneck unless I suddenly get rich enough to afford to keep replacing (at least the tow vehicle) with new ones. 

I have no idea how they would have towed my trailer home if it was a gooseneck.


----------



## Twalker

AA - What an ordeal you have gone through. Just glad you are home safe and sound.


----------



## tjtalon

Decided I needed to chill out a few minutes & read posts. Have been refraining about posting myself, as don't have much to say right now. But...

AnitaAnne, what an ordeal!!! Holy C**p. I'm so glad that you are home in one piece. Your story made my head hurt. What a huge fiasco...but, I gotta say, your tenacity/energy/ability to just deal w/difficult events is truly impressive. Good idea to have called in to work today, I don't see how you could've done otherwise.

I have today off, after a very full week (my last day "off" was spent running around for that guard license & spending a lot of $. One thing I did find out w/the pricey physical 'tho, is that I'm headed for high blood pressure. Somehow, that's not a surprise. Will google for advice [nutrition/exercise I'm sure is called for]; will not go to a Dr right now but will NOT do drugs, just won't do it. The 1st reading was 156/109 but w/a 1/2 hr of lieing on my back, closing my eyes, deep breathing & visualizing/feeling a horse close to me nuzzling my body & nose-touching for breath exchange, got it down to 136/86. there it is then...)

So got up early, did laundry, went to grocery store for a few necessaries & had to go find work boots w/good soles. My paddock boots that I've used for 2 yrs as work boots didn't have much of a sole to begin with (as not being made for the work) & last winter were downright treacherous. I slipped yesterday on a puddle on the sidewalk. Conked my elbow & narrowly missed conking my face (& glasses) because I had the sense to turn my head up. Lovely elbow,forearm bruise, but nothing busted. Anyway, new boots have good soles. Didn't want to spend the $, but had to.

Tomorrow & Saturday work 7a-3p at the humongo CC site, then 4 days 6a-3p at the culinary site (as the regular guy is still in hosp). So, that's a good thing. It's week-by-week so far in knowing if I work or not, but so far so good. Not complaining, but it's a bit nerve wracking not knowing when or if all of the time.

Have a chicken leg/thigh thing to bake today & dig into bill paying/bill figuring.

Going to email Janice in a bit, give her an update. 

Oh! Just got a call from the supv at the culinary site. The school is closed for Veteran's Day on Wednesday, so will have that day off. Maybe can get out to just see the horses anyway, gotta wrangle gas $$ anyway. Will see.

I know work is first & am very grateful that each week has something in it, but I do want to go see the horses. I miss them & miss Janice.

I'm considering deleting this whole post & continue to go quietly away, but guess I won't. 

Obviously not commenting on everything I've read the last 2-3 pages, but have read it all & care about it all.

Later....


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ: from the outside view, it actually sounds like things are going better than expected with your job. 

Except for the fall of course! Very glad it was not worse, like a break. 

Lets see if I can list the positives, and please excuse me if I get some wrong. 

1) you are working nearly every day (very full time hours for "on call" job)
2) seems like next week is all day shift (your preferred hours)
3) you are now licensed for a larger area (more job opportunity)
4) you are getting lots of exercise in the form of walking (best kind there is) 
5) Tim loves catnip spray!! 

So plaster a big grin on your face, and walk around like the successful & resourceful lady you are. :thumbsup:


Thanks for all the lovely complements to me, but really what choice did I have?


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ just a little something to add. Is there any way you could look on the different job sites and schedules as an adventure?

PS - I gotta quit hogging this thread. 

See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Fellpony

Well its rained solid for 3 days now  its been Bonfire night and fireworks for last two or 3 days evey night my poor black dog doesnt understand the loud bangs 

Hoping its dry enough to ride tomorrow got soggy wet ponies and quagmire land. had to cancel my lesson today. But agreed from now untill spring will have a lesson every other week in a hired indoor school locally.

Glass of wine or two tonight... as a treat to chill me out ;-)

ELLE... Bear is beautiful, I love his bridle


----------



## greentree

We still stop, AA, if that makes you feel any better.....one time on I-10, coming home from a show, there was a big trailer on the shoulder. We had our trailer, and honestly, I think I tried to dissuade DH from stopping, lol...but. I waited in the truck, until I heard the VOICE of the man.. I KNEW who it was...and jumped out of the truck to greet the trainer who convinced me to show Billy Joe In hunters!

Cheers, Fellpony!


----------



## VickiRose

Morning all,

AA, wow....just wow...that must have been a horribly challenging trip! You handled it really well though. 
Ellen, I have no idea on trailers, but I hope you get a good one. It's on my wish list too.
Twalker, you're right, Stan needs to take it easy. I hope your hubby is fully recovered. 
Tj, another good point to the job is that all that walking at the humongous place is good for fitness and to lower your blood pressure. 

I was meant to be collecting honey from our bee hives today, but so far the weather is not great for it so we will probably leave it for another day. We have eight hives so it takes an entire day. It's not my favourite job to do. Last year we collected the honey on a day with less than ideal weather and I ended up getting attacked by bees (there were compounding factors too) I had 37 stings in my legs ( I counted ) and many more in my hair and on my face. It hurt for days, lucky I'm not allergic to them. Not keen to repeat the experience though.
If we don't do bees I will spend time cleaning out my deep freezer. We're sending a baby beef off to the abattoir next week to be turned into lovely steak and sausages! So I need freezer space. We go halves with my in laws, but half a cow takes a lot of space. We did a few sheep/lambs this week, but we kill and cut them up ourselves. A friend did some pigs last week, so I might swap a few chops and roasts with her to add some pork. 
If I get time I should fit in a short ride this afternoon or maybe tomorrow.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AA: what a nightmare. Glad you are finally home safe and sound. I think you need to send that towing bill right to the garage that "fixed" the van. 

tj: sounds like the job is going really well. Hope you get to stay on day shift!

Vicki: bees sound like a lot of work and a lot of risk. Hope you either had the perfect day or didn't do it at all. Excellent that you raise your own meat animals. Always nice to know how your food is raised/handled before it arrives in the freezer. 


Pre-rode about 4 miles this morning, just enough to try out all the gears. The horse I am riding is a friend's 21-year-old Trakaner/Arab and he has a lot of opinions! Seemed to go well, so we shall see how about 46 more miles go tomorrow. Least the weather is cooling off. Today was 76F! Tomorrow only supposed to be 60F and overcast, which is good since the horses are not clipped. 

Hope everyone gets some saddle time. Ride Strong!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ: from the outside view, it actually sounds like things are going better than expected with your job.
> 
> Except for the fall of course! Very glad it was not worse, like a break.
> 
> Lets see if I can list the positives, and please excuse me if I get some wrong.
> 
> 1) you are working nearly every day (very full time hours for "on call" job)
> 2) seems like next week is all day shift (your preferred hours)
> 3) you are now licensed for a larger area (more job opportunity)
> 4) you are getting lots of exercise in the form of walking (best kind there is)
> 5) Tim loves catnip spray!!
> 
> So plaster a big grin on your face, and walk around like the successful & resourceful lady you are. :thumbsup:


:iagree::iagree:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's the one I would take............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

Logan StockCombo 20' GN LQ | HorseClicks


----------



## Happy Place

AA I'm so glad you are home safe! What a trip. I like that dream trailer. Too much for me to pull with my 1500. I found a nice clean 2 horse Trailet brand on craigslist today. They want $3000 obo. Looked nice and clean, showed boards that looked rot free. Now if I only had $3000!

Today I started a new trick with Nike. He must stand and get his halter on before dinner. He doesn't run away, just bobs his head and moves so it's hard to get the halter on. No food until it's on from now on. His buddies are munching away, so I am sure this won't take long! With it getting dark so soon, I don't want to have to spend all my day light time chasing him down. He didn't like being tied while the other horses milled around, but oh well, we don't have much choice. I don't let them get rough with him, but Buster stays VERY close while I am grooming Nike. He will walk right behind us until I chase him away. Just doing with what I've got!


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I get doing with what you have! You're doing great and finding a way to deal with Nike. That's what he needs.

*Phantom*, A trakaner/arab?! Wow! I've always wanted to ride a Trakaner! Tell us all about it!

*Vicki*  I can't imagine all those stings! I hate bees. Not allergic, they just scare the poopoo out of me. I have ridden severe miles out of my way just to avoid a hive. I give you credit.:bowwdown: Don't you have a bee suit?

I do miss farm raised meat though.

*Anita* All very good points on TJ's new job. And I agree with Phantom. You need to send that towing bill to the "shop". Also, did you call US Rider and tell them how awful your experience was with that tow driver? They need to know things like that! I'm just glad you are home safe and sound. What an ordeal. I wish I was there to give you a hug. :hug: and this:winetime:

Ok. I'm beat. Going to go fall asleep in my recliner


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's the one I would take............:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Logan StockCombo 20' GN LQ | HorseClicks


You would need a big Mac to tow it and i'm not referring to the burger.

Rick could pilot the tow vehicle I could co-pilot while you and DH lounge in the back with the horses and we would phone you upon arrival at the destination. Dont worry about unloading the horses are the self loadin/unloading type and Ill wash them down and freshen them up keeping them in the style they have become accostomed to.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> TJ: from the outside view, it actually sounds like things are going better than expected with your job.
> 
> Except for the fall of course! Very glad it was not worse, like a break.
> 
> Lets see if I can list the positives, and please excuse me if I get some wrong.
> 
> 1) you are working nearly every day (very full time hours for "on call" job)
> 2) seems like next week is all day shift (your preferred hours)
> 3) you are now licensed for a larger area (more job opportunity)
> 4) you are getting lots of exercise in the form of walking (best kind there is)
> 5) Tim loves catnip spray!!
> 
> So plaster a big grin on your face, and walk around like the successful & resourceful lady you are. :thumbsup:


Thank you...:wink:


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, I have a half bee suit, it covers from head to butt. Problem is that it's too big and if I'm not careful the elastic at the bottom drops down around my legs and the bees can kinda crawl up under it...the tops of my legs got the worst of it, and my head because they got stuck in my hair and they weren't happy about it!! Thankfully we didn't do bees today, the weather was too overcast and cool.

Gave the horses a good grooming today, but didn't ride. Boston seems to have some bug bites of some sort on him, four or five raised lumps on his rump and a big one on his belly near his sheath. And Rose is a bit off on her front right hoof, think it's just that the toe is quite long, trimmer is coming on Thursday. Silly me tried to stretch them out to nine weeks between trims so that I don't need to get them done while I have a cast on my hand after next months surgery. I should know better. 

Today is the last day of the spring that we are legally allowed a camp fire, so the kids are "camping" on the front lawn and we cooked hamburgers over the camp fire for dinner. Here's a quick photo


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> You would need a big Mac to tow it and i'm not referring to the burger.
> 
> Rick could pilot the tow vehicle I could co-pilot while you and DH lounge in the back with the horses and we would phone you upon arrival at the destination. Dont worry about unloading the horses are the self loadin/unloading type and Ill wash them down and freshen them up keeping them in the style they have become accostomed to.


Sounds like you know me pretty well!!! perfect plan to me.....sounds like a perfect plan...... :vs-king::biggrin::tongue::cheers:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Right off, *AA* I would categorize your ordeal as acute trauma. After all that, I would be afraid to venture anywhere. Sorry you had to go thru that. Shadow trailer is nice. I really like their bumper pulls.

*HP* Yeah, the stock trailers are nice and not as pricey as a 'horse' trailer. Been looking at them and you are right, many are only 6'6". Got a kick out of your story about Nicke's new trick. What a great start. I am just looking for the day that you can walk out your back door and go work with him.:thumbsup:

*Vicki* Love the camp scene. Amazing how good burgers are cooked out in the open like that.

*Nickers* Don't ya just love dreaming over the beautiful living quarters in some of the trailers out there. Wow, all the comforts of home and then some.

Going to feed. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

In the middle of my duties yesterday realized that I had no heat. Called the maintenance guys & they discovered going something wrong w/the boiler. They thanked me for the "early warning", as otherwise they'd have been deluged by calls 5p-6p when a lot of people came home from work. made them a cou[ple of simple burritos for a thank-you.

One guy had to get to the zone valve behind my gazelle glider. Stuffed toy appaloosa is beside it. He moved the toy saying "Excuse me, horsie!" & patted it on the rump. I thought that was cute.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Finally the weekend. Ahhh.....

Survived conferences!:happydance:YOu never know what might come flying your way unexpectantly, but all went well yesterday. Happy parents...happy teacher! 

I must say tho, that is exhausting. For three and a half hours straight, I conferenced with parents every 15 minutes. It was like a rotating door! 

Can I tell you? IT feels really great to be able to say that I have 20 years experience under my belt, and I've seen a lot come and go in education. I think the parents, and my currently colleagues do respect that. Makes me feel good.  Makes me feel like I earned a badge of honor in some respects.

Cool and overcast here, but no rain expected. HOping to get some horse time in.....

A couple peple asked about Pipes. She's doing fine. Still a bit bad at times. :wink: But generally good. We were asked to take another therapy do class. I think it would be good for both of us.


AA, what an ordeal. NOt to be mean, but your story telling gave me a little chuckle. I know it was not a funny matter, and very thankful you got home safely. Gosh....that whole ordeal is just something else.

VR, I love camp fires! 

TJ, keep focusing on the positive. YOu finally got what you wanted....a JOB with hours that you wanted. NOt only that, they didn't guarantee you hours, but you seem pretty busy to me. The horse time will come.....if you TRULY want it. If there is a will...there is a way.....(that's the way I see it, and that is how I think. It's called tenacity. Do you have it?) :wink::hug: 

Yes, Ellen, I do love dreaming.....:loveshower: HOw else can you get ideas to improve yourself and do and get better? :wink: NOt sure how I could ever afford something like that, along with the truck.....the trailer is nearly the price of our home!!!!:eek_color: But one can dream........

Here's a picture of PIpes!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickieRose*: Wow 37 bee stings would put me 6 feet under. Very allergic. I know nothing of bee keeping, but Half a suit is not quite enough. Could you put a second, larger pair of pants on and tuck them into boots for the bottom half of you? 

Campfire is great! Looks like a lot of fun. Very popular here to have fire pits in the backyard for cool evenings. 

*Phantom*: Have a wonderful ride today! Can't wait to see those pictures. I rode a Trakaner/TB cross once, a little too hot for me. Pretty though. 

Would love to give that dealership my tow bill, but somehow they are going to take some responsibility. Just not sure how to proceed. 

*Happy*: That Nike is a character! Trailer sounds like a good deal. Just watch out for the weights, some of those are actually quite heavy. 

*Ellen*: I had a steel stock trailer for 10 years and loved it. The height never seemed to be a problem, my tallest horse was 15.2 Appy/TB cross mare. She fit fine. It was a 16' model, and I could load up to 5 horses in it with the center gate open. Probably could have held 6, but I only had 5. It also was great for hauling hay, long lumber, even used it to move twice! 

I wish I still had it. 

Still RAINING, dangit.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker*: Glad you survived the conferences! Changing parents every 15 minutes sounds like speed dating. Hard to cover very much in 15 minutes. The schools here quit doing p/t conferences some time ago. Teachers email parents news, and parents just email the teachers any concerns. 

That dream trailer of yours is something! The price is amazing, who can buy these things??? Nice of Stan to offer Rick as your driver. 

My adventures do sound like a comedy, definitely a case of "truth is stranger than fiction" 

Did I mention that the stinkin' van STARTED UP when the driver went to put it in neutral and roll it off the tow?  I wanted to go kick the dang thing :evil:

As a side note, the Julia Tutwiler Prison for Women is in the next town up the road, about 10 miles from where I was. The one where all the really BAD women go. Rated one of the TOP TEN WORST PRISONS I would guess that folks around there are brought up learning NOT to help a women in need in that area. :rofl:


----------



## VickiRose

NM, Pipes is a cutie!
AA, I do wear jeans as well! Actually, over eight years of having hives, collecting swarms and robbing the honey and last year was the first time I got more than one or two stings. Usually bees and I get along just fine. My old bee suit/jacket had heaps of holes in it, but the bees just kind of crawled around if they got inside and so long as I didn't panic, they left me alone. I've even had them tangled in my hair before, but they would let me get them out without stinging. Only ever three or four at a time though, I had well over fifty stuck in there with me last year. 

Fire pits are sort of popular here, it's just really limiting when you can use them due to fire restrictions. From now until the first rains of Autumn you can't light fires outside unless you have permits and sufficient fire control units on standby! So no camp fires from November until about late April. 

AA, I'm not sure that you look the part to be a prison inmate on the run!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> AA, I'm not sure that you look the part to be a prison inmate on the run!


Thank you! But any stranger in town...well...maybe


----------



## Stan

VickiRose said:


> NM, Pipes is a cutie!
> AA, I do wear jeans as well! Actually, over eight years of having hives, collecting swarms and robbing the honey and last year was the first time I got more than one or two stings. Usually bees and I get along just fine. My old bee suit/jacket had heaps of holes in it, but the bees just kind of crawled around if they got inside and so long as I didn't panic, they left me alone. I've even had them tangled in my hair before, but they would let me get them out without stinging. Only ever three or four at a time though, I had well over fifty stuck in there with me last year.
> 
> Fire pits are sort of popular here, it's just really limiting when you can use them due to fire restrictions. From now until the first rains of Autumn you can't light fires outside unless you have permits and sufficient fire control units on standby! So no camp fires from November until about late April.
> 
> AA, I'm not sure that you look the part to be a prison inmate on the run!


Women are smart. One only has to look at the devious ways they use to mannipulate their husbands/boyfriends into doing what ever they want, not only that, they leave the poor guy thinking it was his idea in the first place.:x 
Then one has to wonder why they seem to prefer riding geldings, and another thing. Who's idea was it in the first place to take a perfectly fine stallion and change his attitude. 

Women are smart and I firmly believe all men should live close to a womens prison. If for no other reason than to learn to ignore the subtle ways women use to get their own way. 

Its not that I think any of the women on this thread could ever be considered as a crim but the ones that have the smarts to break out of prison have the smarts to blend into the croud. THEY WALK AMOUNG US. 
SWMBO went horse riding with her friends yesterday. I think I should upgrade my Harley to a model that accomodates two up better. SWMBO can't wear a crash helmet, and in this country they are mandatory. 

Now I have stired the pot so to speak I know what to do, go sit in the corner. But to all of the fine women and men that are going to respond and have a shot at me because of my comments. I am joking.:loveshower:

Cheers all
:cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan, whatever are we going to do with you? Good thing you backed down at the end...since you are coming stateside and a lot of us here are women. 

Your nearest and dearest SWMBO might decide to come over here with you. :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

It has been raining all day so decided to wash the van. Besides now having the sniffles, it worked out fine. 

Drove the shiitake van over to the shop after getting it nice and shiny. It was working PERFECTLY. Barely had to push the gas pedal to get it to go. 

The guys at the shop got a chuckle out of me bringing in a perfectly fine vehicle and wanting them to fix it. :icon_rolleyes:

I explained the whole recent saga, and the mechanic I talked to said that is very common with fuel pump problem, They can't do anything without it acting up, so he took off driving it. 

Still debating taking it to the CarMax in Birmingham and getting a value on it. Heck maybe there are other car dealers around that would buy it. One of those "buy here, pay here" lots. 

Mechanic thinks I could get 5 grand out of it without a problem. Would be nice to only have two vehicles again, but I do like that shiitake van to camp in. Really haven't been camping much though this past year, so maybe should just sell it. 

I checked out new trucks on line. :eek_color: No way can I get a new truck. The dang 6 cylinder ones are 30K. 


Would like to get a vote *Sell* or *Repair* van?


----------



## ellen hays

After cleaning Peaches stall and putting new shavings in it, I decided to show it off. JD was right there helping me. Very greatful to the green machine.:loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

Awe, she was a very happy camper with her very own role of hay:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

With a very special additional perk, she has her Bermuda hay and fresh shavings in her stall. And now I am tired, but she is a happy girl.


----------



## ellen hays

Of course I will fill the slow feeder before bedtime. I believe my girl has risen to diva status. What do ya think?


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, keep focusing on the positive. YOu finally got what you wanted....a JOB with hours that you wanted. NOt only that, they didn't guarantee you hours, but you seem pretty busy to me. The horse time will come.....if you TRULY want it. If there is a will...there is a way.....(that's the way I see it, and that is how I think. It's called tenacity. Do you have it?) :wink::hug:


This is all true, re the job.

Yes, the horse time will come. I won't mention it again, until it happens. A lifetime of wanting & searching for it seems to answer the question of "if I truly want it". I know how I feel.

Tenacity...my very best friend, who knew me inside & out for over 30 years, once likened me to one of those little scrub oaks that cling onto & grow around the boulders in Colorado's canyons; she said "Sorry you can't live in the garden, but God didn't make you a flower". She knew how strong I am, in spite of all appearances/other peoples' opinions/& the hardships I've endured & overcome thru my whole life. Maybe, with being tenacious for the last 8 yrs at a very hard job I wasn't suited for, & the events since August, I just got tired, depressed & frightened. Am doing my best, in my own way, to work out of that. Yes, I have tenacity. Always have.

Thank you everyone for your encouragement.


----------



## Stan

AnitaAnne said:


> Stan, whatever are we going to do with you? Good thing you backed down at the end...since you are coming stateside and a lot of us here are women.
> 
> Your nearest and dearest SWMBO might decide to come over here with you. :biggrin:


 See as the years go by men do learn and know when to go sit in the corner. I have a beer fridge and nibbles in mine.

I forgot was I surposed to ask her.:icon_rolleyes: Nah I have not told her yet but have told one of her girlfriends so she knows but I won't be inviting her. If she wins lotto that will have bearing on my attitude.:loveshower:

This is a man thing. But i make exceptions if you have your own bike you are welcome to join in. See you at Sturgis I'll be the one picking a fight with a big bikies bigger girlfriend. 

:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> This is all true, re the job.
> 
> Yes, the horse time will come. I won't mention it again, until it happens. A lifetime of wanting & searching for it seems to answer the question of "if I truly want it". I know how I feel.
> 
> Tenacity...my very best friend, who knew me inside & out for over 30 years, once likened me to one of those little scrub oaks that cling onto & grow around the boulders in Colorado's canyons; she said "Sorry you can't live in the garden, but God didn't make you a flower". She knew how strong I am, in spite of all appearances/other peoples' opinions/& the hardships I've endured & overcome thru my whole life. Maybe, with being tenacious for the last 8 yrs at a very hard job I wasn't suited for, & the events since August, I just got tired, depressed & frightened. Am doing my best, in my own way, to work out of that. Yes, I have tenacity. Always have.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your encouragement.


We are all allowed to wallow for a bit...but I think I speak for the others, we also have to make sure we look for the positives in life too. That's all....just don't forget about what you DO have.

Don't stop talking and wishing for the horse time. We don't tire of it. It will all be OK.  Maybe a day you plan to 'pay your bills' and 'do laundry', change your plans and go see the horses. Brush, give snacks, clean the tack room. Laundry and bills will still be there.......:wink:

Life is too short....a person has to live it now.

I feel I can say this, as I watch my DM feeling the same way. Today, her DH was away and all she wanted was to sit in front of the fire with a book while he was gone. So I said, DO IT! No....she says....I have to clean a goat pen. REALLY? Won't the pen still be there tomorrow? It is something that can wait one more day. so...she never did get her time in front of the fire. 

Watching my dad living without knowing what is going on around him makes me realize a person needs to focus on today, and enjoy what they have at the present. We never know what is to come. We kids talk about that a lot, knowing someday, we could end up like our father, sitting in a nursing home, not knowing anything. Very sad and very scary posiblility. 


Got a nice ride in today. Back to thinking I still need a new saddle. The pad is still working, but I realy think the saddle is too long for Jay's back since I need to push it back off his shoulder blades, the skirt goes pretty far back. Grrrr......not something that is easy or fun to do. I will continue my search, do not want to be hasty with such an expensive item.

Stan, my cousin has a Harley for sale. Seriously! Want more info?

AA, yes the conferences were like speed dating. After the first couple, I had my speech down pretty well. LOL In and out! 

Ellen, lookin' good.

Have a good night all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Of course I will fill the slow feeder before bedtime. I believe my girl has risen to diva status. What do ya think?


Definitely a DIVA but she deserves it for being such a sweet girl


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan said:


> See as the years go by men do learn and know when to go sit in the corner. I have a beer fridge and nibbles in mine.
> 
> I forgot was I surposed to ask her.:icon_rolleyes: Nah I have not told her yet but have told one of her girlfriends so she knows but I won't be inviting her. If she wins lotto that will have bearing on my attitude.:loveshower:
> 
> This is a man thing. But i make exceptions if you have your own bike you are welcome to join in. See you at Sturgis I'll be the one picking a fight with a big bikies bigger girlfriend.
> 
> :cowboy:


Might just see you there!! But no bike :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

I actually think I made Nike pout tonight! I put his halter on to eat and things were fine. When I removed his halter he stuck around looking for treats. Then he started biting the fence. I gave him a TWO FINGER bop on the nose and told him to quit. He walked off and wouldn't look at me for a good few minutes! What a sensitive little thing!

We split and stacked a face cord of wood this evening. LOVE the wood spliter. It's going down to the 30s tonight, so we will have our first wood stove fire of the season. It's only about 60 in the house right now, I am covered up and my nose is cold. DH is sitting around in shorts and a tee shirt! It took me a good bit of time to get him to get up to build a fire! Brrrr

Tomorrow is Movies with my son, baking an apple pie and possible a sit in the deer blind. And horses, always feed the horses!

Oh, I almost forgot! I have a chicken in the sick bay. I think she has sour crop. Can be hard to cure. I'm tried water with apple cider vinegar today, tomorrow she will get water with probiotics. Poor girl was just sitting all by her lonesome, all puffed up. She threw up a little but it was all liquid and no foul odor (no pun intended). I am hoping I caught it in time. She looks miserable.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, O my! I hope your little chicken is ok. That's a miserable thing.

*TJ*, tenacity. You have it. Don't worry,you're just tired and worried and frustrated. It will all come and you're doing fine.


----------



## Happy Place

Ahh getting warmed up!


----------



## Stan

*todays ride*

Took time out from legal work and stretched my legs. I went for a ride
into Darg picked up some rubbish bags on the way home I stopped in at the local gass station for an icecream and bottle of gingerbeer, sat on the lawn between the highway and watched the world go by at 70 miles an hour. Speed limit is 60 but no cops about.









I arrived home and SWMBO was crouched down in the paddock. I have told her over and over she has to stop doing that, what will the neighbours think. But seriously, she cant live on grass no matter how much she eats. However, as I got closer I discoverd she was stroking a fledgling magpie. I put the straight jacket back in the cupboard. She said she has put the bird back in the trees. Right where the cat can get it i'll bet


Ill wave next time I have a photo taken I need a hair cut

Cheers:cowboy:


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> We are all allowed to wallow for a bit...but I think I speak for the others, we also have to make sure we look for the positives in life too. That's all....just don't forget about what you DO have.
> 
> Don't stop talking and wishing for the horse time. We don't tire of it. It will all be OK.  Maybe a day you plan to 'pay your bills' and 'do laundry', change your plans and go see the horses. Brush, give snacks, clean the tack room. Laundry and bills will still be there.......:wink:
> 
> Life is too short....a person has to live it now.
> 
> I feel I can say this, as I watch my DM feeling the same way. Today, her DH was away and all she wanted was to sit in front of the fire with a book while he was gone. So I said, DO IT! No....she says....I have to clean a goat pen. REALLY? Won't the pen still be there tomorrow? It is something that can wait one more day. so...she never did get her time in front of the fire.
> 
> Watching my dad living without knowing what is going on around him makes me realize a person needs to focus on today, and enjoy what they have at the present. We never know what is to come. We kids talk about that a lot, knowing someday, we could end up like our father, sitting in a nursing home, not knowing anything. Very sad and very scary posiblility.
> 
> 
> Got a nice ride in today. Back to thinking I still need a new saddle. The pad is still working, but I realy think the saddle is too long for Jay's back since I need to push it back off his shoulder blades, the skirt goes pretty far back. Grrrr......not something that is easy or fun to do. I will continue my search, do not want to be hasty with such an expensive item.
> 
> Stan, my cousin has a Harley for sale. Seriously! Want more info?
> 
> AA, yes the conferences were like speed dating. After the first couple, I had my speech down pretty well. LOL In and out!
> 
> Ellen, lookin' good.
> 
> Have a good night all.


Harley Nickers I wont be looking to buy untill I get closer to the time but thanks for the heads up. Out of interest what model, year, milage, and price.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Went out to let Reggie out. Burrrrr!! Well, I believe winter is coming around the corner. This is the time of year that I would love to have my front porch enclosed as a sunroom. I love sitting out on the porch in the warmer months. Not a good place in the winter. Last year when we had that big snow if it had been enclosed, it would have been a great place to perch and watch the snow fall.

Nice bike *Stanley*. Yeah, that long hair has got to go!LOL

*HP* Love the woodburning heater. Warmest heat there is. Hope your hen gets better. I feel so helpless when one of mine gets sick. Sounds like you have a handle on handling the situation.:thumbsup:

*AA* What if you sell all your vehicles and buy a good 4x4 'pick em up' truck? That's all I have. It is comfy, tuff, has a good tow package, and I can put stuff in the back when I need to haul stuff. Love my truck. That and my JD, I wouldn't want to be without.

*Nickers* I use to think my Tucker was perfect. Peaches has a short barrel and I may have to do some saddle shoppin' too. Hope you find one that works for you.

Few more gulps of coffee and off I go. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> *AA* What if you sell all your vehicles and buy a good 4x4 'pick em up' truck? That's all I have. It is comfy, tuff, has a good tow package, and I can put stuff in the back when I need to haul stuff. Love my truck. That and my JD, I wouldn't want to be without.


I can't afford another truck, even if I sold my van and current truck. I need to keep my car, impossible to find a parking space at work for a truck. Spaces are just too small. 

Looked up prices and it is insane how much trucks cost. The V6 start at 30k, and that is too small. I don't have 40-50K for a truck. 

I am debating selling my van and just having truck and car, or keeping and repairing van. Going to take a spin with the truck and trailer today, see how that goes. It has been a long time since I have towed the trailer with the truck. Going to see how it goes. 

It will be impossible to ever find another van like that with the towing capacity it has. It just has so much room in it, space for tack and people. My trailer doesn't have space for tack, only horses and a bale of hay. (which they eat off of) The truck, well, it is an extended cab, so tight to get everything in. Have thought of a cap for it, but the prices are really insane for caps too, and they are never tall enough. Then the cap is in the way when getting hay. This is the same endless loop I have been in for years, and why I thought the best value was just to buy the van. 

I know I over think everything. sigh


----------



## phantomhorse13

*NM*: conferences sound even worse than speed dating to me.. at least with speed dating you can just not be interested and move on to the next person, but I suspect that doesn't work very well with parents! Hope you can get the saddle figured out, as saddle shopping stinks.

*HP*: love the woodstove! also chuckled at Nike being insulted by your correction. gotta love a pouter.

*ellen*: I am sure Peaches deserves her diva status. Looks like you were very busy over the weekend and I am sure she appreciates it. Couldn't help but notice your tractor was the wrong color though. :wink:

*Stan*: good pic, you look like trouble is your middle name.

*AA*: not sure if i vote sell or repair. only you know how much you use it and if you would always be wondering when the next time it broke down was..


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. I will be totally honest, I have not really read much of anything since Thursday. My uncle called me at 6:00am on Friday morning to tell me my Mom had a stroke so hubby and I headed to Maryland.

She had a massive stroke but was very fortunate that it seems the worst side effect is the left side of her face being paralyzed and some slight loss of use of her left hand.

She is waiting to be discharged to rehab. Hubby and I came home last night to get some rest and I am heading back to MD tomorrow morning.

As you may remember, we lost Dad 2 years ago and Mom moved to MD to be close to her sister. Her sister had a stroke in December. Not as bad as Mom's but she is still not totally recovered.
I am unsure if Mom is going to be able to continue to live alone after this. I mentioned to my aunt about looking for a place in VA for Mom and that was not met with much support. I know my aunt doesnt want her far away but it is so hard being 2.5 hours away when things like this happen.

Saving so I dont lose everything


----------



## corgi

Went and enjoyed some much needed horse time on this beautiful Sunday. Hubby and I hit the trail and Blue was amazing!

He walked through the water crossing instead of jumping them and then he made us laugh by picking up a dead tree branch and carrying it in his mouth for part of the trail. What is up with that??? It was hilarious.

By the way, he stood at the hitching post and was saddled with no issues today. Thank you Advantage Horsemanship. (Still dont have an air date for the show)

Isabella was as wonderful as ever. Love my girl.

I will be back on when I get back from Maryland, either Tuesday or Wednesday.

Here are some pics we took today.


----------



## corgi

On the trail.


----------



## corgi

Taking a breather.


----------



## phantomhorse13

What a weekend! It started for me on Thursday, when DH dropped me and the trailer off at ridecamp. He then went on to some silly meetings he couldn't get out of. Weather was fairly yucky, so spent the day hiding inside. Ate dinner with Rich and Patti (whose horse I rode), then went to bed early (what else is there to do when its dark at 5?).

Friday was busy as I helped the ride manager with some last minute things.. always entertaining trying to find stuff in someone else's house and car when even they don't know where they are any more! Eventually got it all figured out though. Took Ned out for the pre-ride, then vetted in and got everything ready for the morning. In no time it was dinner, then ride meeting, then bedtime.

It showered off and on overnight, but I was thrilled that it had stopped by morning. It was eerily warm for 7am in November in Jersey - 62F degrees! Got the horses cleaned up and tacked and the sun even started to peek out.

Ned is all ready to go:










Warmed up quietly.. def the calm before the storm:










Rich and I planned to start out together, then potentially separate if Ned didn't want to keep pace with Wynne. We let the main pack leave camp and then moseyed out.. the last time that Ned would walk at all during the ride. :eek_color:











Now I was warned that Ned had a lot of opinions.. in fact, his owner said he could be a total @ss sometimes. But normally that involved sulking and walking the pace of a snail or sometimes throwing in a random leap or massive fake spook. The Trakaners I have known have always been quite opinionated.. but whoever said they knew a Trakaner/TB who was really hot can figure out how my ride went. Ned said to h*ll with the fact he is 21 and hadn't done a 50 mile ride in several seasons (been doing LDs as he is semi-retired).. he was going to WIN.

It was like being back on the racetrack, galloping racehorses in the morning. You may have noticed Ned only goes in an s-hack.. so he tucked his nose and happily tried to pull my guts out. So much for thinking he wasn't going to keep up with Wynne.. instead it was Wynne acting like brakes for Ned!

The first 20 miles flew by, almost literally. I was too busy blistering both hands to be able to even turn on the GoPro, forget taking pictures! When we came roaring into the first hold, I was somewhat afraid Ned wasn't going to be able to pulse down.. silly me. By the time we had the tack off, he was well below criteria (64 is criteria, he was 52). He looked fantastic at the vet check, with a CRI of 52/52 and all As.

I broke out the duct tape and attended to my fingers during the hold while Ned hoovered everything edible in sight. Patti was horrified at the state of my hands, esp since I had asked her if she thought I needed gloves and she had told me no! Before we knew it, it was time for the second loop. Patti worried that Ned was going to quit on me and offered me the dressage whip.. I told her I would take my chances without it!

The second 18 mile loop was slightly less exciting than the first loop.. Rich couldn't believe it. We found a bit of a gap in the crowd, so not having horses in front of him to chase def helped.. but I never had to worry about Ned quitting on me. :wink: He did finally let Wynne go first a bit, for which my arms and abs were very grateful. It started to rain basically as soon as we left camp, leading to the coat on, coat off game as it was still quite warm.






























About a mile out of the hold, we caught sight of the horses in front of us.. and off to the races again. We again came into the hold faster than I would have liked.. but again Ned was more than down by the time we had the tack pulled. This vetting, he not only got all As, but his CRI was 44/40!! It was raining steadily for the entire hold, but that didn't stop Ned from eating everything available. Patti still couldn't believe he was acting he way he was out on trail.. she wasn't sure if she was happy he felt that good or embarrassed. I thought it was funny.. retired indeed!











The last loop was 12 miles, much of which we had already done. There was nobody in sight when we left camp, so the horses just went down the trail .. finally! The rain finally stopped, which was lovely. We cruised around that loop and it wasn't long before we were over the finish line.




















Crossed the line and were stunned to find out we had come in 10th.. with over 40 entries and the ride being notoriously fast, we never expected it. Guess I wasn't too far off when I said I felt like I was back on the racetrack!

Final vetting gave Ned all As and a final CRI of 44/44.. so apparently I should have listened to him when he said he could go faster!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh my Phantom! You sure had me :rofl: with that ride. I am sure you didn't find it quite as funny, but old Ned seems to have his own idea about how to run a race! 

The chowing down at every hold  What a good horse! 

I never ride without gloves, unless I forget to bring them. Can't imagine the pain of no gloves and hauling on the reins the whole time. Hope your fingers recover soon. I have used Corona on myself with great success...

Ned looks quite good for his age! Very well built horse, his bone looks really good for any age!

Kind of reminds me of my oldie Dreamer, he gets more opinionated as he gets older too. 

Pictures are fabulous! Sorry you didn't get any video. 

I was the one who rode a Trakaner/TB. Yes, found him to be way too hot for me!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi: the horses look fabulous. A ride thru the woods is the best therapy I know of. 

So sorry to hear about your mother's stroke. That must be very difficult for you. Praying she recovers fully in therapy. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she recovers well.

Nicker - PST conferences are a killer. The year before last, I had almost 300 students. We had two nights of conferences that were prebooked online in 6 minute time slots. I saw over 60 parents in two evenings and still had to book time after school all week to see others. There is no way we could meet with all to all of our parents... I'd much rather contact and meet with parents on an as needed basis than have scheduled days for conferences.

Anita - I'm not sure what to tell you regarding fix or buy... Buys newer means y will take a huge hit on depreciation as you drive a vehicle off the lot. Buying used means you risk having to pay for repairs. That said, it is important to have a vehicle that can easily manage the load of your trailer.

Stan - lucky you getting some seat time in on the Harley!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Pictures are fabulous! Sorry you didn't get any video.


I did get some, just none on the first loop or most of the second. Luckily Jersey all looks basically the same, so the footage I do have could have come from anywhere. :wink:

It's uploading currently, so will link it when it's done.


----------



## greentree

phantomhorse13 said:


> What a weekend! It started for me on Thursday, when DH dropped me and the trailer off at ridecamp. He then went on to some silly meetings he couldn't get out of. Weather was fairly yucky, so spent the day hiding inside. Ate dinner with Rich and Patti (whose horse I rode), then went to bed early (what else is there to do when its dark at 5?).
> 
> Friday was busy as I helped the ride manager with some last minute things.. always entertaining trying to find stuff in someone else's house and car when even they don't know where they are any more! Eventually got it all figured out though. Took Ned out for the pre-ride, then vetted in and got everything ready for the morning. In no time it was dinner, then ride meeting, then bedtime.
> 
> It showered off and on overnight, but I was thrilled that it had stopped by morning. It was eerily warm for 7am in November in Jersey - 62F degrees! Got the horses cleaned up and tacked and the sun even started to peek out.
> 
> Ned is all ready to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warmed up quietly.. def the calm before the storm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich and I planned to start out together, then potentially separate if Ned didn't want to keep pace with Wynne. We let the main pack leave camp and then moseyed out.. the last time that Ned would walk at all during the ride. :eek_color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I was warned that Ned had a lot of opinions.. in fact, his owner said he could be a total @ss sometimes. But normally that involved sulking and walking the pace of a snail or sometimes throwing in a random leap or massive fake spook. The Trakaners I have known have always been quite opinionated.. but whoever said they knew a Trakaner/TB who was really hot can figure out how my ride went. Ned said to h*ll with the fact he is 21 and hadn't done a 50 mile ride in several seasons (been doing LDs as he is semi-retired).. he was going to WIN.
> 
> It was like being back on the racetrack, galloping racehorses in the morning. You may have noticed Ned only goes in an s-hack.. so he tucked his nose and happily tried to pull my guts out. So much for thinking he wasn't going to keep up with Wynne.. instead it was Wynne acting like brakes for Ned!
> 
> The first 20 miles flew by, almost literally. I was too busy blistering both hands to be able to even turn on the GoPro, forget taking pictures! When we came roaring into the first hold, I was somewhat afraid Ned wasn't going to be able to pulse down.. silly me. By the time we had the tack off, he was well below criteria (64 is criteria, he was 52). He looked fantastic at the vet check, with a CRI of 52/52 and all As.
> 
> I broke out the duct tape and attended to my fingers during the hold while Ned hoovered everything edible in sight. Patti was horrified at the state of my hands, esp since I had asked her if she thought I needed gloves and she had told me no! Before we knew it, it was time for the second loop. Patti worried that Ned was going to quit on me and offered me the dressage whip.. I told her I would take my chances without it!
> 
> The second 18 mile loop was slightly less exciting than the first loop.. Rich couldn't believe it. We found a bit of a gap in the crowd, so not having horses in front of him to chase def helped.. but I never had to worry about Ned quitting on me. :wink: He did finally let Wynne go first a bit, for which my arms and abs were very grateful. It started to rain basically as soon as we left camp, leading to the coat on, coat off game as it was still quite warm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a mile out of the hold, we caught sight of the horses in front of us.. and off to the races again. We again came into the hold faster than I would have liked.. but again Ned was more than down by the time we had the tack pulled. This vetting, he not only got all As, but his CRI was 44/40!! It was raining steadily for the entire hold, but that didn't stop Ned from eating everything available. Patti still couldn't believe he was acting he way he was out on trail.. she wasn't sure if she was happy he felt that good or embarrassed. I thought it was funny.. retired indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last loop was 12 miles, much of which we had already done. There was nobody in sight when we left camp, so the horses just went down the trail .. finally! The rain finally stopped, which was lovely. We cruised around that loop and it wasn't long before we were over the finish line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossed the line and were stunned to find out we had come in 10th.. with over 40 entries and the ride being notoriously fast, we never expected it. Guess I wasn't too far off when I said I felt like I was back on the racetrack!
> 
> Final vetting gave Ned all As and a final CRI of 44/44.. so apparently I should have listened to him when he said he could go faster!


Is this the famous Ned from The Endurance News stories??


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Is this the famous Ned from The Endurance News stories??


It IS!! How lucky am I to have been able to ride him? I have now competed both of the Stedman's decade horses.


----------



## Koolio

Busy weekend again! Yesterday was lovely! DD and I got a ride in wearing just our tee-shirts. That is awesome for November! 

Today was much different with cold and snow. We had another good lesson this morning, doing circle work with collection, flexion and impulsive. Koolio was a rock star, and I am going to be sore again tomorrow. The horses were very sweaty after the lesson so we kept them in the barn with coolers on for a couple of hours this afternoon. I really need to get some body clippers and do a blanket clip or a trace clip in both boys. Can anyone recommend a good brand of body clippers??

DH and I have been car shopping. We have a 2008 Rav-4 that we want to replace as DH needs something a little newer and nicer. Today we test drove a used Volvo and an almost new Grand Cherokee. I am shocked at the cost of vehicles! A new Grand Cherokee with some bells and whistles starts at almost $60k! We really liked the Volvo (and it was much less $) but want to shop around a bit. Anita, I feel great pain in looking for a vehicle! The whole concept of any vehicle holding its re-sale value is laughable. Our Toyota was over $30k new and had "great resale value". We were told it is now worth about $1500 and it's only 7 years old.  It looks like we will keep it for our son to drive next year. So, still car shopping but thankfully not in a rush.

I got some sad news yesterday. My great aunt (my grandma's last living sibling) passed away on Friday. She was 92 and had a wonderful life, but we will all miss her, especially my grandma.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## VickiRose

Corgi, so sorry to hear about your Mum. I hope she recovers well. It's early days, she might regain quite a bit of function in rehab. If she moved closer to you guys, would your aunt consider moving too? That way they are still close to each other, and also nearer to you.

AA, I hate car shopping! I tend to drive my cars until they become impractical or unreliable, just because I hate swapping cars! 

PH, I loved the ride story. I don't think Ned want to retire, maybe he wants to change discipline and become a racehorse?

Koolio, sorry to hear about your great aunt.

No riding here this weekend. Boston still has lumps all over his butt from whatever bit him. Thinking maybe he laid down on an ant nest, silly horse!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*corgi*: i hope your mom continues to improve.

*Koolio*: sorry to hear of the passing of your great aunt. no matter how long the life, its never enough for those left behind.


Hope everyone got some saddle time this weekend.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Finally got to ride with my neighbor friends! It's been since September! 
It's been either weather, lost shoes, weddings, twisted ankles, busted open heads or vacations that have kept us from riding together. 

Wasn't sure how Jay would do after the hiatus, but he was fantastic. :cowboy:. Up and over he went, through muck, water, or rock.... A trooper he was! He was an out of shape sweaty boy at the end, so we got to model our new Dover blanket. Weather was beautiful. 50* and sun

I felt really comfortable in the saddle yesterday. Really enjoyed the ride. Stayed out of my head. I still hang on sometimes going down those long steep hills, but I must admit that I do not toally trust Jay in those situations. I should, but he sometimes goes down fast, or tries to grab a tasty snack on the way down. :icon_rolleyes: So just to make myself feel better, I hold on. LOL

I think going down hill feels way worse than it looks. I'l turn around and watch D come after me, and her horse does t without effort, as I am sure Jay does, since he is comfortable enough to try to grab a snack. But I would prefer him to concentrate on his feet then his stomach!  This is not a frequent problem, mind you, but he is a sneaky Pete. :wink:

What is so neat is that when he does rush a hill, I will quietly talk to him. "Easy, easy." He immediately slows his pace down, and picks his way down the rocky terrain more carefully. He really is a nice horse. :loveshower:

The saddle pad worked....but.....it slide back with all the ups and downs. Half way through I had to recinch and I ended up taking the liner out from underneath. That seemed to help with the slippage. I want to try terrain like that again but without the liner and see what happens. If it contines to slip, I will have to have an alternative.....again......Ugh! I my other wool pads didn't slip, but this is a shim pad, to shim off his shoulders. It seems to want to slide back so the shims sink behind his shoulder blades, which is their job, but then, guess what? The saddle is too far back. :x Fix one problem, create another......good news is he is comfortable. 

Question for you Arab people. How is a Arab tree different? I was looking at saddles, and found one marked as a Arab saddle, but it did say was good for those short backed horses. It's hard to find skirts less than 28" with rigging further up position. MOst rigging is in the7/8 position, which is too far back for my odd shaped man.

My sister's custom made saddle fits him perfect....but doesn't fit me. 

Corgi, so sorry about your mom. Prayers sent your way for all of you. Glad you got some horsey time. Feels good, huh? You look happy!

Koolio, that' PT conference of yours is cruel and unusual punishment!!!! Our HS just has to make contact trhough phone or email. :x Not fair compared to what we have to do.

PH, nice ride!!! 

Here are some pics from our glorious ride yesterday!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: a 2008 Rav 4 should be worth a whole lot more than $1500. Look up the value on one of those free blue book sites. Cannot believe the cost of vehicles. I just don't understand how anyone buys them. 

Conferences lasting 6 minutes? That is speed dating! Hi, how are you, next. 

So sorry for the loss of your great Aunt. 

*Nicker*: hope you can find a saddle right for you and Jay. He has such a kind a gentle face. I hold on too going downhill sometimes. Otherwise I feel I'm going to slide off; no horn. 

There was no riding this weekend, too cold and rainy. Don't know when this rain is ever going to stop. I put the horses up last night with lots of hay. The old ones were happy about it so they can eat in peace without Chivas chasing them off. 

It is Monday...


----------



## Blue

*Koolio* so sorry for your loss. But glad you're getting some wonderful riding in.

*Corgi*, hoping your mom improves.

I've been reading and trying to keep up but so little time to post. We've gotten to be such a large wonderful family, keeping up is almost a full time endeavor! 

*Ellen*, please be careful this winter. No more middle of the night trips outside to slip and fall.

*TJ*, your horse days will come again, I'm sure of it. As it is it's wonderful that you have a job much less stressful than your last one. or seems to be anyway.

*Anita*, reading your story of the ordeal getting the van home reminds me of some of those comedy movies. Like Planes, trains and automobiles! 

I know I'm missing a lot of you, but I read it all.

The last several weeks has been such non-stop activity I haven't been able to get my daily chores done the way I like. Just pick a little here and there. Well, I got my floors clean yesterday. Took 4 hours~ Worked on the stall raking for about and hour and a half and only got one done! The worst one so that's something. Hoping that now with the kids moved out, son back to Atlanta, other son mostly on an even keel and husband is really taking care of his puppy himself I can get back into a routine. Maybe a short ride this afternoon.

Have a good day all!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Koolio* So sorry to hear about your great aunt. After just losing my sister and last family member, I think your grandmother probably feels a great emptiness. Hope you all get thru the loss ok. 

*Ladona* I am so sorry to hear about your mom. Sounds like a good recovery is very likely. Loved the pics of you, your DH and the horses. Especially the close up of you and the diva.
*
PH13 * You are an awesome horsewoman. I will bet that there are few equines out there that would be a challenge to you. Here I am, just wanting a bit of comfidence and you are out there riding with such skill. Wow. Oh, and yeah, what possessed me to buy that ole green tracter?:rofl:

*AA* You are right. The prices of everything are outrageous. Making due with what you have is probably the best. Maintaining a vehicle is only feasible up to a point and then it becomes a drain. Maybe just see how the van does for a while and if its dependability is short lived, maybe it is time to say 'good by'. 
*
Nickers * Glad you had a great ride. Enjoyed the pics. Jay looks very content peering out of his trailer window. What a good boy.

Hey* Vicki*. Hope you are having better weather than I have been having. Hate those ground bees. I think it is *MR* who refers to them as 'the spawn of the devil'. Only good thing about cold weather. No bees

Like *AA* said, no riding, too much rain. It is suppose to be dry and in the 70's midweek. I just hope the sun will shine. I miss seeing that. 

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Blue;8231970
[B said:


> Ellen[/B], please be careful this winter. No more middle of the night trips outside to slip and fall.
> 
> The last several weeks has been such non-stop activity I haven't been able to get my daily chores done the way I like. Just pick a little here and there. Well, I got my floors clean yesterday. Took 4 hours~ Worked on the stall raking for about and hour and a half and only got one done! The worst one so that's something. Hoping that now with the kids moved out, son back to Atlanta, other son mostly on an even keel and husband is really taking care of his puppy himself I can get back into a routine. Maybe a short ride this afternoon.
> 
> Have a good day all!


*Blue* I have learned my lesson for sure. Thank you for the concern tho. Hope you get to ride this p.m.. Can't think of a better way to relax some. Glad family is doing well. Hope you get some R and R soon. Sounds like you have been busy.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- Praying that your mom makes a complete recovery. Sounds positive as long as she works well in rehab.

Koolio- What a lovely long life. Must be so hard for your grandma. Sad.

Nike stuck his head out for his halter before dinner last night. I think he is a quick learner! I love hand feeding him. I massage his ears and scratch behind them. He just loves that. Odd confession. I also LOVE the way the insides of his ears smell. Total warm horsey smell! I know you understand! Lesson tomorrow, hoping the rain holds off. We have had just beautiful weather.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Corgi- Praying that your mom makes a complete recovery. Sounds positive as long as she works well in rehab.
> 
> Koolio- What a lovely long life. Must be so hard for your grandma. Sad.
> 
> Nike stuck his head out for his halter before dinner last night. I think he is a quick learner! I love hand feeding him. I massage his ears and scratch behind them. He just loves that. Odd confession. I also LOVE the way the insides of his ears smell. Total warm horsey smell! I know you understand! Lesson tomorrow, hoping the rain holds off. We have had just beautiful weather.


HP What a wonderful connection. I understand that connection and I can tell you love Nicke. Sometimes when I go out to care for Peaches, I just take a whiff of that horsey smell. It is so special. A wonderful gift for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deej

*Nympho Mare on the trail*

Been awhile since I've been here..Hope I'm on the correct link. I have a 6 yr. old, Peruvian mare who is a joy on the trail. when I ride alone, which is 99 % of the time. She is always good at the barn, good for the vet and farrier, stands well when being saddled, groomed ,etc. My issue with her is that when riding with others, she seems to go into a "Heat" of some sort, winking, squirting, and peeing in a squat position. It doesn't matter if I'm riding with mares or geldings. She is the only horse I have, but I do have a mini mare "Donk" for a companion. Because money is at a minimum at the moment,{ newly retired} and before I get the vet out, is their a supplement I can start her out with to see if that will help her. I dread the "Marble" thing, and the fact that she is only like this on the trail with other horses, and is normally well behaved on the trail when its just us, I'm confused as to what to do. Any help, advise or tips would be so greatly appreciated :cowboyeej


----------



## ellen hays

Deej Welcome. Don't penalize your mare because she is female. I have a wonderful little fillie and when she first came here, the owner brought some other mares along to ride with me. They were all in heat. Someone I rode with at that time remarked that she wouldn't have a mare. My girl is one of the best companions I have ever had. She is kind and gentle. Very social. I wouldn't trade her for anything. Your girl may just be very submissive and sensitive. If she is good on the trail by herself, then consider yourself very fortunate for a horse that you can ride away from the barn to the trails without an issue. Yeah, happy trails. And enjoy the ride!


----------



## tjtalon

HP, I love the halter trick , seems like it's working!

Tracey, sorry for your recent grief. Sad thing to lose someone, always hurts, no matter how old they are.

Ladona, sure hope your Mom gets the care she needs & gets back on her feet...soon.

Good to know that i'm not alone in sniffing the scent of horsie ears...!

I found another route to-from the culinary school site. More familiar w/the streets & 4 miles less each way. Cool. I might be at this site a bit longer than this week, apparently the regular guy is really quite ill (& in hosp & quite old besides). One day at a time.

Have Wednesday off, since the culinary school is closed. Weather has been rather chilly but warming up to the 60s during the day. Tues night turning to snow & snow all day Wednesday. Hmmm....thinkin'...horses...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Evening All:

Back from a wonderful weekend of riding.
I failed in the picture department.

Commentary Anyway:

Thursday: Got to camp late, work related morning problems.
Dinner with good friends though, no rain at all.

Friday: Talk about hot for November, think we reached 80's.
Horses covered with hair on a hot day, they were soaked getting back.
Most eventful ride of the trip, new trail, very poor terrain.
Need to change this trail for the future to avoid the marsh, about a 1/2 mile of.
Old stone ruins through the woods, old rotting barns, remnants or hurricane Agnes(1972).
Guessing about a 16 mile ride @ about 4 mph.
Quick for the not so good terrain and the heat.
GoPro and GPS should have been used for this one.
I have to ride it again very soon before winter.
I need the GPS for rerouting around some of the poor areas.
5 o'clock came to soon with the dark though.
Met the train several times on this ride.
Sykesville area was deafening with the braking around the curved track.
I may start taking some ear plugs.

Saturday: Morning rain as several rides went out.
Lunch was served on the trail under a large overpass.
I waited this out and ventured out after the light rain was over.
Expecting mud and slippery leaves, not the case, good ground every where we rode.
Rode with a guy that has a little Icelandic pony/horse.
This thing was a character gaiting through the woods.
Had to put him behind me using my horse as brakes.
My horse tolerated this well and never kicked out.
Ran into the train once and we had to hold up in the woods for a bit.
My horse danced around for a good 5 minute wait.
Hillside dumps out like 3' from the track, no going down till train has passed.
Saturday night band was grim, every song sounded about the same to me.
Shined somewhat responsibly. Had a large campfire at our site.

Sunday: I stayed at camp while the women rode.
They chose not to ride after the rain on Saturday.
I got us mostly packed up to head home around 2:30.

Sell out event for us 260 or so people.
Horses tied to everything in site, largest group ride was about 40 horses.

Before we drove off Sunday wife and I sat and kind of reflected on our horses.
Considering where and how we ride, varied terrain, water, train, etc...
All young horses, well sort of, mine is 11 now, couldn't replace them.
Wondering how many years from now I will need to consider a new mount.
I will need another horse in my life time for sure, at least one more.

Friend thought of me and recovered a free aquarium, lugged it home Sunday.
Huge oak stand, heavy 75 gallon tank, hood lights, etc...
This never ends.

Night All:

It has been a tiring weekend, time for a little Corn.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

MR, sounds like a nice trip. That is a LOT of people. Did you ride with the 40? I sure wouldn't like it. Well...it might be fun if my horse liked it, but last I checked, big crowds weren't his thing.

TJ, hope you get a little horsey time on Wed. Your job sounds like a substitute teacher in a way. Pay you dues, get more time cause you work hard and they like you, get a permanent job. Took me two years to land my permanent spot. Hang in there.

Last night as I was doing chores and putting hay out into the pasture, my headlamp caught two, green beady eyes staring back at me from the other side of the fence.  My insides dropped to the pit of my belly of course. Many things go through your head....is it a raccoon? an Amish person sneaking around? deer? bear?

The eyes were up high, but in a position it for sure wasn't a raccoon in a tree. Too close together to be a deer..........pretty sure it was the BEAR! (where is the freaked out emoticon?) 

DM said the neighbor girl saw momma and cub yesterday morning tearing down her bird feeder. :eek_color: So....the dang thing is *close and hanging out!*

We deal with them at camp, and generally they are more afraid of you....but momma with a cub is nothing to mess with. I suspect they are foraging for preparation for winter. 

I have some jingle bells. I may start wearing them when I ride the area. At least she will know I am coming. I might start packing heat too.....in case we come up on her in the woods. Freaky-deaky stuff! 

Not much going on. Still enjoying the great feeling from a great ride on Sunday. Pedis on Wed.

Was asked to take the next therapy dog course. I generally look forward to these, but feeling overwhelmed at the moment with commitments. Thinking of not taking this set.....with school related stuff, the holidays, and my trip coming up....I think I have enough on my plate. What do you guys think? I feel quilty for not participating....but I need to draw the line too.

I also have the kids begging me to start up RS, which I had intended in Nov., but I haven't had a moment to pull together things. NOw I am thinking Jan. when the weather is yucky. Right now I am enjoying every single moment of nice weathr!

OK, gotta run!

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks Nicker, that's a great analogy. Am hangin 'in. Dog therapy class on top of everything else, imo, would tip the apple cart, especially since you want RS to get going.

MR, what a huge trip, hope you got some rest. A new big tank for winter project, there ya go then...!

Yes, some horsey time tomorrow would be a good thing. Will text Janice tonight & see what the weather is doing in the morning.


----------



## tjtalon

I was thinking about that bear, Nicker & forgot to add: YIKES!!!!! Be careful...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Quick question....for those of you who ride in endurance saddles.

The Amish guy had one over there on trade. I sat in it and loved the feel. (not real pretty, sorry, but comfy)

Been on my mind, and wondering if that might be our ticket. Shorter skirt ect. I think he said it had an Arab tree, which I believe is actually wider.

I am thinking of stopping and asking if I would 'try' it for a week or so. If he allows me, what kind of saddle pad do you use under those things? 

TIA!!


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, I forgot to mention before. Isn't that a new avatar? I really like it. As for the apple cart, sounds like you are dangerously close to tipping it. Perhaps get through your trip and then see. Yeah, a bear would have me freaked out too. I'm not a good enough shot so I would definitely consider the bells and maybe carry some bear spray.

*TJ*, I think Nicker's analogy of sub teacher was a pretty good one too.

*Maryland*, I've been on those huge rides before too. Overwhelming. I will say my Lacey was a rock, but now I avoid them. To me 7 is a group ride. I commend you.

I didn't get to ride yesterday. This is for you *Nicker*. By the time I did a load of laundry, took care of animals, went to the yard to pick out the material to put down in the stalls, shopped for groceries and put them away, did a repair on my saddle, moved the tractor, turned the truck and trailer around, (gasp for a breath) my heart and mind and soul said "LET'S DO THIS!", but my body said, "yeah, about that…." These past few weeks have just been too much. I don't work until early afternoon, so maybe this morning.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker*: BEAR!! Oh my, that is not good. Did you say right by the pasture? I would be scared for my horses in the pasture. 

Pad for endurance saddle rather depends on what you like and what style it is. On my treeless I need a special pad for the treeless saddles, but on my Crates which is built on a western style tree I use a western pad. There are several sites that sell endurance pads, and they are shaped very similar to a barrel pad or all purpose. 

You might consider a barrel saddle too, usually shorter skirts and you would still have your horn. 

*TJ*: Horse ears are wonderful things; soft to stroke and smell sweet. My horses get trained that ear kisses are a reward! Hope you get some horse breath time in this week. 

I like the substitute teacher analogy too. Many staff at the hospital start out in a PRN (as needed) schedule and work into full time or part time positions. 

*MR*: That is a high number of campers and riders. They must come from all over. I agree with whoever said 40 was too big of a group. Can't imagine trying to keep tract of that large of a group. I like 2-6 riders. Hard enough finding a few people/horses to keep pace with. 

You have another aquarium to renovate!!! Can't wait to see those pictures!! 

*Blue*: always a list of chores, isn't there. Just go ride, the stuff will be waiting when you get back 

Too muddy to even clean my stalls. This is the problem with my set up, it is difficult keeping the stalls clean and dry. Part of it is the builder did not follow my plans, so rain comes inside due to short roof overhang and makes the floors very soggy. I tried building them up with dirt, didn't help. Put mats in, it helps a little, but in hard rains they slide back. Keep having to fix them. Can't really level the stall floors unless I keep the back doors closed, which means would be no escape route. 

Oh well, at least they have cover available.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Quick question....for those of you who ride in endurance saddles.
> 
> The Amish guy had one over there on trade. I sat in it and loved the feel. (not real pretty, sorry, but comfy)
> 
> Been on my mind, and wondering if that might be our ticket. Shorter skirt ect. I think he said it had an Arab tree, which I believe is actually wider.
> 
> I am thinking of stopping and asking if I would 'try' it for a week or so. If he allows me, what kind of saddle pad do you use under those things?
> 
> TIA!!


Phantom is the expert on endurance pads (and endurance anything).

I think that this is the pad that I use. 

Toklat WoolBack Round Saddle Pad Contoured 30X30

It works well with my endurance saddle and it also works ok with a western style trail saddle that I have. That saddle has short skirts.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Quick question....for those of you who ride in endurance saddles.
> 
> I am thinking of stopping and asking if I would 'try' it for a week or so. If he allows me, what kind of saddle pad do you use under those things?


As Celeste already mentioned, you have a choice depending on what you like (and in some cases, what you already have at home!). They make "endurance" shaped pads, but the biggest thing is finding one with the thickness you like and a shape that actually covers all of your saddle. People actually endurance riding want as little "extra" pad sticking out as possible, thus the contoured shape. However, I suspect whatever pad you are currently using for your western saddle would work just fine for the trial period.

If you decide you like the endurance saddle, let me know and I will link you to a couple endurance tack groups on the book of faces.. bet you can find a nice used pad for a fraction of the price of a new one. Or heck, if you want to shop for a different type of endurance saddle, those groups can be great bargains too.

Hope the bear stays well away!! Def don't need that taking up residence.


*tj*: time saving way to work sounds like a good one. also love the sub teacher analogy.. hang in there! hoping for some HorseWednesday stories.

*MR*: glad you got some riding but bummed no pics! more power to you to be able to go out with such a huge group and have a good time. hope you can find a workable route for the new trails that doesn't involve a swamp.

*AA*: dealing with flooding due to a builder's error would make me crazy. i hope you can find a solution.

*Blue*: i am right there with you on chores taking the place of riding. yesterday i spent 6 hours doing yardwork, knowing rain was coming today. :icon_rolleyes: today, i have been trying to get everything else on my list finished (or at least started) so that maybe i can ride tomorrow if the weather clears.


----------



## Twalker

Deej said:


> Been awhile since I've been here..Hope I'm on the correct link. I have a 6 yr. old, Peruvian mare who is a joy on the trail. when I ride alone, which is 99 % of the time. She is always good at the barn, good for the vet and farrier, stands well when being saddled, groomed ,etc. My issue with her is that when riding with others, she seems to go into a "Heat" of some sort, winking, squirting, and peeing in a squat position. It doesn't matter if I'm riding with mares or geldings. She is the only horse I have, but I do have a mini mare "Donk" for a companion. Because money is at a minimum at the moment,{ newly retired} and before I get the vet out, is their a supplement I can start her out with to see if that will help her. I dread the "Marble" thing, and the fact that she is only like this on the trail with other horses, and is normally well behaved on the trail when its just us, I'm confused as to what to do. Any help, advise or tips would be so greatly appreciated :cowboyeej


Deej - Welcome.


----------



## Twalker

corgi said:


> Hey everyone. I will be totally honest, I have not really read much of anything since Thursday. My uncle called me at 6:00am on Friday morning to tell me my Mom had a stroke so hubby and I headed to Maryland.
> 
> She had a massive stroke but was very fortunate that it seems the worst side effect is the left side of her face being paralyzed and some slight loss of use of her left hand.
> 
> She is waiting to be discharged to rehab. Hubby and I came home last night to get some rest and I am heading back to MD tomorrow morning.
> 
> As you may remember, we lost Dad 2 years ago and Mom moved to MD to be close to her sister. Her sister had a stroke in December. Not as bad as Mom's but she is still not totally recovered.
> I am unsure if Mom is going to be able to continue to live alone after this. I mentioned to my aunt about looking for a place in VA for Mom and that was not met with much support. I know my aunt doesnt want her far away but it is so hard being 2.5 hours away when things like this happen.
> 
> Saving so I dont lose everything


 So sorry regarding your mom. Praying that she makes a full recovery. I know how you feel about wanting her to move closer. My dad lived in FL which for us was over 1200 miles. When he got so he couldn't take care of himself we asked if he would like to move in with us. It was a no thanks. It was very hard on my sister's daughter who lived the closest to Dad and that was 90 miles.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ something good will come along. Remember how long I looked? I hunted and subbed for a year. The right job did find me!

PH I'd like a link to that endurance tack page too! I have used an all purpose western pad but when money allows I think I'd like to get a nice wool pad (or two) My old cheap ones are fleece on the bottom and nylon /canvas on top. More


----------



## Happy Place

I didn't take a lesson tonight. I worked late on some really emotionally tough stuff and didn't have enough in me for a lesson. Sometimes my kids situations are so sad! I ran out to feed, loved on a very filthy Nike and came home. 
It got dark at 5:30 and for some reason I feel oddly lonesome. DH will be home in a couple hours but it's one of those lonesomes you can feel even with people around, know what I mean? I'll shake it off and be fine tomorrow. I may just be tired. I was wishing for a brightly lit barn to hang out and groom Nike in. I know for sure how spoiled I was with the barn of my youth!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> I didn't take a lesson tonight. I worked late on some really emotionally tough stuff and didn't have enough in me for a lesson. Sometimes my kids situations are so sad! I ran out to feed, loved on a very filthy Nike and came home.
> It got dark at 5:30 and for some reason I feel oddly lonesome. DH will be home in a couple hours but it's one of those lonesomes you can feel even with people around, know what I mean? I'll shake it off and be fine tomorrow. I may just be tired. I was wishing for a brightly lit barn to hang out and groom Nike in. I know for sure how spoiled I was with the barn of my youth!


It may be the early dark that has you feeling a bit down. SAD, seasonal affective disorder, affects me. I cope by planning vacations in the fall when it hits me the worst. Also I really watch my diet and try to get out in the sun as much as possible. 

Hope that helps and your feel better soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speaking of the gloom and doom, I SAW THE SUN TODAY!! 

Went right out to the barn and cleaned out Atlas's stall before it disappeared. Hoping to get Dram this weekend, or maybe trade him off for something more suitable. 

I am suffering from a head cold too, so feeling rather puny. Will get the other stalls cleaned out this weekend. Sassy's isn't bad, she is usually neat. Chivas's is the worst, but that is from the rain coming it. 

I filled out the survey from USRider about my recent towing experience, and they followed up with a telephone call. I reviewed some of the key points with the representative. I did emphasize that the USRider staff was really good through all this, but the tow company, pretty bad. Not prepared for the job at all. 

I need to find out the company and gentleman who towed me the first time, he was really awesome. Very prepared, very kind and reassuring. Good employees need to be recognized and rewarded.


----------



## tjtalon

Weather will be rotten tomorrow. Decided to stay home, there are thing that need to be done & just can't wait, one of which is my fish tank; crucial, don't want dead fish. Weather will improve over the next few days.

Wrote Janice a long email with all update(s), since I kinda-sorta know where I'll be next week, maybe next, maybe longer. Needed to give her the info, & asked if there's anytime this fri/sat where I can get on a horse, when she's home (I can go out Sunday, but still not comfortable about tacking up Spirit by myself...the pad/saddle placement & the cinch). I can go out Sunday, if fri/sat doesn't work for her, but won't get on anyone. Just don't feel right about that.

One thing about this culinary school site, is the last 2 days I got food to eat! Yesterday the instructor came out & invited me to take a plate of the Turkish food that the class had done. That was way yummy. Today the lesson was "potatoes/starches" & I had no invite, but the janitorial guy came up w/a plate for me that he got; yummy noodles, a few tiny potato things that I don't know what they were, & a shredded potato thing made into a fluffy muffin that was pretty & tasted great.

That works! I'd already eaten my yogurt/fruit in my lunchbag, but the jalapeno/bolagna sandwich can be saved for Thursday. 

Onward & upward.


----------



## Maryland Rider

This trip we didn't ride with the large group.
Navigating a new trail and all, just 4 of us.
Big spring ride 80 of us showed up at lunch site.
Every tree had a critter tied to it. What a cluster!

I am may have said before.
Since all horses do not like each other, important to recognize shiitake behavior right away.
Just change your riding order before it escalates into bad.
Sometimes a little jiggy means change order quick.

No issues with all the people, a few I stay away from.
Know about 30% by name and 30% by horse.
Kinda weird knowing people only by their horse then their name comes to mind.
The other 40% just adds to the crowd.

Night All:


----------



## Koolio

Tomorrow is Remembrance Day. A day to honour and thank so many soldiers who fought (and died) to secure our freedom and way of life. 

I post this video every year, as it is uniquely Canadian and says "thank you" in a beautiful way. Posting this takes just a "pittance of time".

A Pittance of Time | The Royal Canadian Legion

Thank you to all those who have fought and continue to fight for our freedom.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, See? Food! I love jalapeño bologna too!

*Anita*, I'm really glad you talked to USRider about that tow company. It could also be that the tow company mgment doesn't know what an employee is doing. Either way, it should all come to light. Hope you feel better soon.

I am affected by SAD as well. We even have a couple sun lights in the house. If gloomy weather starts to get to me, I turn them on and it helps.

*Happy*, sometimes we just get the glums and we just need to ride it out. Hope you're back to your happy self soon.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> TJ something good will come along. Remember how long I looked? I hunted and subbed for a year. The right job did find me!
> 
> PH I'd like a link to that endurance tack page too! I have used an all purpose western pad but when money allows I think I'd like to get a nice wool pad (or two) My old cheap ones are fleece on the bottom and nylon /canvas on top. More


I"m on pad #3....if you want one that was barely used, I'm now well stocked! LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Weather will be rotten tomorrow. Decided to stay home, there are thing that need to be done & just can't wait, one of which is my fish tank; crucial, don't want dead fish. Weather will improve over the next few days.
> 
> Wrote Janice a long email with all update(s), since I kinda-sorta know where I'll be next week, maybe next, maybe longer. Needed to give her the info, & asked if there's anytime this fri/sat where I can get on a horse, when she's home (I can go out Sunday, but still not comfortable about tacking up Spirit by myself...the pad/saddle placement & the cinch). I can go out Sunday, if fri/sat doesn't work for her, but won't get on anyone. Just don't feel right about that.
> 
> One thing about this culinary school site, is the last 2 days I got food to eat! Yesterday the instructor came out & invited me to take a plate of the Turkish food that the class had done. That was way yummy. Today the lesson was "potatoes/starches" & I had no invite, but the janitorial guy came up w/a plate for me that he got; yummy noodles, a few tiny potato things that I don't know what they were, & a shredded potato thing made into a fluffy muffin that was pretty & tasted great.
> 
> That works! I'd already eaten my yogurt/fruit in my lunchbag, but the jalapeno/bolagna sandwich can be saved for Thursday.
> 
> Onward & upward.


Now see! A job with FREE FOOD benefits! :loveshower: What more can you ask for?


----------



## Obstacle Girl

AnitaAnne said:


> It may be the early dark that has you feeling a bit down. SAD, seasonal affective disorder, affects me. I cope by planning vacations in the fall when it hits me the worst. Also I really watch my diet and try to get out in the sun as much as possible.
> 
> Hope that helps and your feel better soon.


Daylight bulbs also can help-- that is what is in the expensive OTT lites and 
others, but you can ( if you look for them) get the normal light bulbs
in "daylight".
Most in the stores are the gloomy soft white and there will be rows of
those but if you look there may be one small row of "daylight"
ones.
I think they may have been on the other side of The aisle in Walmart
I have also found them in Home Depot and Big Lots
Places like B'js only seemed to have the soft white.

I changed all my bulbs in the whole house to them.
I hate the dark and ever little bit helps.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Obstacle Girl said:


> Daylight bulbs also can help-- that is what is in the expensive OTT lites and
> others, but you can ( if you look for them) get the normal light bulbs
> in "daylight".
> Most in the stores are the gloomy soft white and there will be rows of
> those but if you look there may be one small row of "daylight"
> ones.
> I think they may have been on the other side of The aisle in Walmart
> I have also found them in Home Depot and Big Lots
> Places like B'js only seemed to have the soft white.
> 
> I changed all my bulbs in the whole house to them.
> I hate the dark and ever little bit helps.


Great idea, thanks!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Free FOOD? Perfect hours and nice employees? You have a great job! 

If you get off early enough, may be able to go to Janice's after work one day for at least a little while. Especially once the daylight returns in spring.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio

What a beautiful song to honor and remember those heros who gave so much! I have an old faded picture of my grandfather who was a calvary soldier. He is on his horse along side the other mounted soldiers. I truly love that picture.

For all the service members who have and do make our land safe: *Thank you so much.*


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Got the hoofjack and will be trying it on Peaches today. Not going to use the rasp to even her hooves up, but just get her accustom to the stand. I need to clean her hooves really good and let her stay in the dry today. It was so dry for so long, her hooves were like steel. Now, I am sure that isn't the case.

Obstacle Girl - Thanks for the suggestion re: the daylight bulbs. I am going to find some and try to brighten it up around here.

Yesterday was a beautiful day. Got out and enjoyed. Had a Dr. apptmt which got me out on the road. The sun just works wonders on the emotions. 

Hope everyone is well and have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, I didn't get to listen to that song last night so listened this morning. Really nice. Thank you for sharing that.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning! This is what I saw out the patio door when I got up, first real snow of the season. Sure is pretty from inside...good day to be home.





Beautiful song, Koolio, thank you for posting it.

AA, that's a good idea for going out to the horses after work when the time change comes again, maybe when I have the next day off. Do wish Janice's place was a lot closer, but it's not.

Interesting discussion on saddle pads (Nicker, hope you find the perfect one). I want to ask Janice if she has an old one that isn't used anymore, that I can bring home, just because...would an old used one still retain the aroma?


----------



## Twalker

Hi everyone. Thought I would post a little bit about my fun Sunday.

The BO does alot for the boy scouts. About 8 boy scouts came to the barn to get certified and get another badge. They were to learn the different parts of a horse, learn to groom, saddle, and then ride. They also learned about the care of a horse. I grate thing was that they had to clean stalls. Lady got her stall done. WHOOT.

We were using the lesson horses and I used Lady. Each one of us got appointed a scout. We were to assist them in doing the techniques that they learned. My scout was a 16 year old and had never been around a horse. He did awesome.

I was great to be a part of this and it was fun. My DH even volunteered. Here are a couple pics.

This is Lady with Kyle and two more pics of all the scouts learning.


----------



## Happy Place

*Please help out my school!*

I entered my school in the Red Ribbon photo contest. Pretty please use this link to vote for my little cherubs! You can vote up to 10 times per day! Thank you all!

Red Ribbon Campaign: Voting Page - Red Ribbon Photo Contest


----------



## Eole

*Koolio*, sorry about the passing of your great aunt..
I didn't know that soldier song, thanks for sharing, lovely.

*Corgi*, prayers that your mom gets better soon. You should see fast progress the first couple days-weeks, then slower, but can improve up to a year later. 

*HP*


> Odd confession. I also LOVE the way the insides of his ears smell


 LOL last night as I picked up my scottie to put him to bed, I stuck my nose against his big fluffy ears and I thought of you! Aren't we a bit nuts about our animals... :icon_rolleyes::loveshower:

*NM*, as others mentioned, any pad that is larger than the saddle would do. I prefer wool fleece on the back of my horses. Toklat makes nice pads and Distance Depot or Riding Warehouse have the best prices that I know of. Arab trees are usually wide with a more open angle than a regular "A" frame.

About my saddle, it's a trail saddle. Treeless but feels like a treed saddle, it has structure and rigidity, more like a flextree. Looks western but back panels are like an English tree. Seat size, back panels, stirrup placement and girth position can all be moved.

I changed from "V" to regular girthing (straight down) yesterday. Good news: for the first time, the saddle didn't move at all. Bad news: Buttercup did the flank twitch, followed by the "wet dog shaking dance" again, over and over. I walked a lot... Now hoping it's the new saddle pad (synthetic). I'll try a wool fleece pad next ride.

Eole (grey on my avatar) isn't well this fall. His coughing has gotten worse this year, he had cortisone on and off and now has ringworm. Fungus, likely triggered by cortisone. He's itchy and rubbing himself raw all over. And swollen on legs, belly and back. Not a pretty sight. Lost muscles recently as well.  Our regular vet abandoned us. We are too far from anywhere... Another vet came today, we have a lotion to spray on. 

*Deej* and *Obstacle Girl*: welcome! 

MR, nice to read about your riding week end. How come the GoPro isn't working?

*TJ*. SNOW? We are still enjoying warmer weather than usual. I just had my winter tires put on today. Also put a stall rubber mat and bags of sand/salt back in the pick up. I figured the mat would add weight and protect the floor as well.
*Twalker*, Lady is such a nice mare. She has your heart for sure.

Got a go check on Eole, I showered him with chlorexidine and kept him nside to dry. He was not a happy camper when I left. Then must get ready for cheese fondue dinner with neighbours. They drink a lot and pour generously...


----------



## Celeste

Hello everybody. I have been trying to keep up with the thread even if I haven't written much of anything.

Eole, what kind of saddle is your treeless? Can you post pictures, links?
It sounds like Buttercup may be related to The Princess. Change one tiny thing and she shakes all over? Yep. 

I actually went on a very short ride today. I took my GPS and my total was 0.8 miles. My girl was a little nervous and was blowing like a deer when we heard a squirrel. On the other hand, three different 18 wheelers passed us. (I was riding in the ditch, well off the highway, trying to head to the dirt road.) One of the trucks was covered with tarps and was flapping in the wind. She was fine with the trucks. Go figure. 

I would have gone on down the dirt road, but the woods are totally full of hunters. I don't think it would totally freak my horse out if a rifle went off, and I doubt anyone would shoot towards the road. I, on the other hand, might have a heart attack if we heard a loud rifle shot. 

I wish I could even remember who said what so I could comment on everybody; I'll just say I love you all.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> MR, nice to read about your riding week end. How come the GoPro isn't working?





Obstacle Girl said:


> Daylight bulbs also can help-- that is what is in the expensive OTT lites and
> others, but you can ( if you look for them) get the normal light bulbs
> in "daylight".
> 
> I changed all my bulbs in the whole house to them.
> I hate the dark and ever little bit helps.


Eole: I am a master in the fine art of procrastination.
I put off fooling with the GoPro until it stings me after a really good ride.
I need to make improvements. We get to camp involved with others.
Quick let's saddle up and go here or there, moments notice type issues.

OGirl: Day light is the shiitake.
Usually a $1 more for a daylight 4 pack of CFL's or GE's new LED lamp(3 for $10).
These lamps get rid of the orange/yellow gloom IMO.

When my house was destroyed by tree a little over 4 years now.
All Edison style bulbs were tossed, CFL daylight only ever since.
Now that LED has came down in price, my lamp of choice.
Edison bulb to CFL is a 70% savings, Edison to LED is a 80% savings.
LED's have not been able to show ROI until the last year.

Good Evening All:

I too admit it has been difficult to keep up lately on this thread.
So much happens I miss it and mentally question it 50 posts later.
For me it is the only thread I even bother to check anymore.

Need to make a Corn Run in a bit.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: voted! will keep checking back in and voting more as it allows me.

*Eole*: so sorry to hear that Eole isn't doing well. hope you can find something that makes him comfortable. its awful to watch them be uncomfortable and not be able to do anything about it. the saddle not slipping on buttercup sounds like a good thing, so will hope it was the pad she didn't like. I have a couple friends who have horses that would not tolerate synthetics, so fingers crossed that is the issue (delicate flower indeed!).

*Celeste*: glad you got a ride in.. isn't it funny what they pick to freak out about?!


The weather here did not clear as predicted, so no saddle time for me. I did however get out into the barn to torture *cough* clip Phin. I had done his neck once before, but this time he got the entire trace clip. I was pleased that he didn't fuss about the clippers on his belly at all!



















After the clipping was done, I went out into the pasture to brush out the manes of everyone else. They get horrible wind knots whenever it rains and this time was no different. I should have taken before and after pictures.. nothing but knots and caked in mud!! I basically destroyed the brush, even though I picked out all the knots by hand.. dollar store bristles vs mud is apparently no contest. :icon_rolleyes:

Can you tell I had cookies in my pockets? George and Sultan sure could!!











More rain coming tonight and tomorrow.. but I have a full day of errands and appointments anyway. Hoping maybe for some saddle time Friday..


----------



## Happy Place

Eole sorry your baby is so itchy. So hard when we know they are uncomfortable. You'll get a handle on it. Enjoy some fondue and drinks. Sounds yummy

I feel much better today. Yesterday was rough, calling protective services and talking to other kids with just broken hearts. That's my job and I am glad to do it. It doesn't get to me too often, but once in a while it catches up.

Today while I was brushing Nike, Leelo decided she just had to have some of that! She would not leave us alone and just loved the curry! I gave them both a quick brush. Buster only likes his face brushed and grumbles and pins his ears when you brush elsewhere. I made him "suffer through" and brushed his back and shoulders a little :twisted:

I've got a nice fire in the stove and need to get up to make dinner. DH will be home late again. Tomorrow is supposed to be awful, cold with gale force winds gusting to 50 mph. May rain too. I think I better haul in some extra wood. I bet we won't feel like going out tomorrow night to get it!


----------



## Irish Cob

Just want to say hi to this group.
Mine is out naked this year, no clipping for us. She is a good doer who needs to drop off some.

What do we talk about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Irish*, Welcome! We talk about whatever comes up!

*Obstacle* and *Deej*, Welcome to you too!

Husband on his way home so gotta go. I too read to stay up on everyones lives, but our family has gotten so big and wonderful... Please know that I read and pay attention even if I don't get to respond. Always thinking of all of you!


----------



## Rob55

Hi all I haven't been around for a while. I moved to the West Coast. New position. Had cataract surgery. Mom went into intensive care. Sister died. It has been a crazy year. So things settled down. I just agreed to a half lease on a 6 year old Andalusian and will be getting lessons twice a week. Hope to re engage. Rob
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali

Welcome back, Rob55! So very sorry to hear about your sister and your mother. I hope the remainder of the year, and the new year to come, will be better for you. An Andalusian? They are so amazing, sounds exciting. Of course you know we are all dying to see photos. 

Welcome to the group Irish Cob! You'll like this group!

I haven't posted here in some time, hopefully I can get my butt back here to this group more often now... I'd been fighting fatigue issues for quite some time now, and just generally not feeling well. I have had some major GI issues for about two years now (well, really most all of my life, but some new things flared up two years ago), off and on, more on than off (new diagnosis of ulcerative colitis, and some possible mild liver issue...), I'm hanging in there though, and starting to feel more like my old self again. Hope everyone has been well. :wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning...

Welcome to new & welcome back returning folks.

I too read & try to stay caught up. HP, I got my vote in for your class. 

Had sent Janice an email update on job/hours so far/etc. She replied, w/times I could come out this Saturday to solo ride Spirit. She won't be home Friday (or Sunday).

Then primary supv called last night. I work the big CC place this Sat-Sun (then the culinary school) this Mon-Thurs. The next week likely the same.

Good for the paycheck. Blew horse time outta the water. Emailed Janice to let her know.

Later, sometime, eventually...love to all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Well TJ, at least you can get your bank account back to a good spot so you can stop some of that worrying. :wink: It will all come together.

Raining here for a couple days now, not much horse news.

Did go and sit in the endurance saddle. :think: It was comfy so to speak, but I could still feel my seat bone. actually every saddle but my own that I sit in I can feel my one seat bone. I am thinking there should be at least one other saddle I can sit in that doesn't cause me discomfort......:icon_rolleyes:

Until then, we will use what I have. On trips with steep hills, I'll pull the breast collar tighter. I wear it pretty loose. On trail weekends, I guess the breast collar needs to do it's job for now. He's riding fine as is, so I won't fret. Watching eBay, there are a lot of saddles out there for sale.

OH, although that one I looked at could be cleaned up....it wasn't taken good care of. Needs majorly cleaned. Moldy and very stiff. It was a King brand.

So last night.........what a night.......... On my way to the barn, I notice a truck coming out of the animal shelter driveway. It caught my attention, b/c I knew they were closed. As they pulled out onto the road, a dog chased after them. 

A thought ricocheted through my mind. I wonder if those people just dropped that dog off? I had to find out, so I turned around.

I pull in and this boxer/pit looking pup is frolicking around the yard of the guy who lives in front of the shelter. I go to the door and ask if it's his dog....and the little Chihuahua that was cowering underneath his truck. NOPE! Never saw them before.

I didn't know what to do, but I certainly didn't want the dog to run out on the road. I got back into my car, called information, as I knew the girl's family who runs the place.

I told them the situation, and she was on her way. IN the meantime, I took Pipe's leash off, and caught the frolicking pup. What a sweet, sweet boy he was. He just wanted lovin'. He stunk like dead deer. 

As I was waiting, another person pulled up, wanting to hand off a stray cat. They stayed with me until the girl showed up. At that point the little Chihuahua got brave and came over to his friend. It was then that we could see him in my headlights.....literally skin and bone! He hadn't eaten in a VERY long time. 

IN the end, both dogs, and kitty are now homed at the shelter. They got 
some food and a bed for however long it takes to find a home. As I stood there waiting for the caretaker, I was brought to tears to think that someone could actually drop these two loving, devoted pets for an uncertain future without a second thought. What is wrong with humanity??? The one dog may have been frisky, as it seemed young, but to just DUMP? What is wrong with people? Those dogs would have stayed in that vicinity hoping their owners would come back! Such sweet dogs....how can you dump something that loved back so much? 

She seemed to know who the culprits were, so I am hoping some heads will be on the chopping block tomorrow. But I doubt it. If only we could do to some humans as they do to animals. It really is sickening.

I am so glad I turned around. Its a good feeling knowing these two are now safe, and in time will find a home who will love them unconditionally. :loveshower:

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, where is the head slap emoticon? Ugh!

*Nicker*, glad you turned around too. I would like to see a few people in the same situation they place their animals in too. Humanity. Sometimes doesn't have the meaning it should.

Welcome to new! 

*Remali*, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tjtalon

Have never logged in here before on my phone and now don't know how to log out...so if it'll look like I'm logged in all day it won't be true. Just wanted to answer Blue. Yes, isn't that amazing? Nicked is right of course re the $$, but ....geez. Ok, it'll come. I believe it.


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> *HP*: voted! will keep checking back in and voting more as it allows me.
> 
> *Eole*: so sorry to hear that Eole isn't doing well. hope you can find something that makes him comfortable. its awful to watch them be uncomfortable and not be able to do anything about it. the saddle not slipping on buttercup sounds like a good thing, so will hope it was the pad she didn't like. I have a couple friends who have horses that would not tolerate synthetics, so fingers crossed that is the issue (delicate flower indeed!).
> 
> *Celeste*: glad you got a ride in.. isn't it funny what they pick to freak out about?!
> 
> 
> The weather here did not clear as predicted, so no saddle time for me. I did however get out into the barn to torture *cough* clip Phin. I had done his neck once before, but this time he got the entire trace clip. I was pleased that he didn't fuss about the clippers on his belly at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the clipping was done, I went out into the pasture to brush out the manes of everyone else. They get horrible wind knots whenever it rains and this time was no different. I should have taken before and after pictures.. nothing but knots and caked in mud!! I basically destroyed the brush, even though I picked out all the knots by hand.. dollar store bristles vs mud is apparently no contest. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Can you tell I had cookies in my pockets? George and Sultan sure could!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More rain coming tonight and tomorrow.. but I have a full day of errands and appointments anyway. Hoping maybe for some saddle time Friday..


 
My horse was one of those that would not tolerate the synthetic saddle pad. 

Phantom, love the cookie picture!


----------



## VickiRose

Hello everyone, welcome new people and welcome back to the ones who have been away.

Tj, I really hope you get some horse time soon.

Eole, I hope the furry Eole is feeling better soon.

Ph,, Phin looks very proud of his hair cut.

Not much going on here. The farm is busy and we have two lovely Swedish girls working in the orchard. They are both horse riders and were very excited to see Boston and Rose! They've stayed here for hours every evening after work to brush the horses and play with them. I let them ride Boston the last two nights. He is not happy about it. They actually made him work!! Poor boy! Today they didn't ride, but when I was brushing Boston after work, the girls came over to say hello, and Boston tried to hide behind me! Silly boy. Maybe he will be happy with my walk-trot pace after being made to do more. 

I need to get some pics of him, he looks so shiny at the moment.


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Well TJ, at least you can get your bank account back to a good spot so you can stop some of that worrying. :wink: It will all come together.
> 
> Raining here for a couple days now, not much horse news.
> 
> Did go and sit in the endurance saddle. :think: It was comfy so to speak, but I could still feel my seat bone. actually every saddle but my own that I sit in I can feel my one seat bone. I am thinking there should be at least one other saddle I can sit in that doesn't cause me discomfort......:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Until then, we will use what I have. On trips with steep hills, I'll pull the breast collar tighter. I wear it pretty loose. On trail weekends, I guess the breast collar needs to do it's job for now. He's riding fine as is, so I won't fret. Watching eBay, there are a lot of saddles out there for sale.
> 
> OH, although that one I looked at could be cleaned up....it wasn't taken good care of. Needs majorly cleaned. Moldy and very stiff. It was a King brand.
> 
> So last night.........what a night.......... On my way to the barn, I notice a truck coming out of the animal shelter driveway. It caught my attention, b/c I knew they were closed. As they pulled out onto the road, a dog chased after them.
> 
> A thought ricocheted through my mind. I wonder if those people just dropped that dog off? I had to find out, so I turned around.
> 
> I pull in and this boxer/pit looking pup is frolicking around the yard of the guy who lives in front of the shelter. I go to the door and ask if it's his dog....and the little Chihuahua that was cowering underneath his truck. NOPE! Never saw them before.
> 
> I didn't know what to do, but I certainly didn't want the dog to run out on the road. I got back into my car, called information, as I knew the girl's family who runs the place.
> 
> I told them the situation, and she was on her way. IN the meantime, I took Pipe's leash off, and caught the frolicking pup. What a sweet, sweet boy he was. He just wanted lovin'. He stunk like dead deer.
> 
> As I was waiting, another person pulled up, wanting to hand off a stray cat. They stayed with me until the girl showed up. At that point the little Chihuahua got brave and came over to his friend. It was then that we could see him in my headlights.....literally skin and bone! He hadn't eaten in a VERY long time.
> 
> IN the end, both dogs, and kitty are now homed at the shelter. They got
> some food and a bed for however long it takes to find a home. As I stood there waiting for the caretaker, I was brought to tears to think that someone could actually drop these two loving, devoted pets for an uncertain future without a second thought. What is wrong with humanity??? The one dog may have been frisky, as it seemed young, but to just DUMP? What is wrong with people? Those dogs would have stayed in that vicinity hoping their owners would come back! Such sweet dogs....how can you dump something that loved back so much?
> 
> She seemed to know who the culprits were, so I am hoping some heads will be on the chopping block tomorrow. But I doubt it. If only we could do to some humans as they do to animals. It really is sickening.
> 
> I am so glad I turned around. Its a good feeling knowing these two are now safe, and in time will find a home who will love them unconditionally. :loveshower:
> 
> Have a good day all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Nickers, you have a big heart. Now those two will have a good chance for a loving family they deserve. :loveshower:


----------



## Eole

*Celeste*


> Eole, what kind of saddle is your treeless? Can you post pictures, links?
> It sounds like Buttercup may be related to The Princess. Change one tiny thing and she shakes all over? Yep.


 LOL. Well, Buttercup is no drama queen compared to your princess, but sensitive, oh yes! I freak when meeting trucks on the dirt road, my mares freak at pale rocks in the ditch. :icon_rolleyes:

Saddle is an EZ Fit Saddle. Panels are in a material that is hard but malleable, and will mold to the shape of your horse's back.
EZ Fit Home
They also have a FB page with plenty of pictures.
It is deep and feels as secure as my Eurolight from Specialized Saddle.
They make it custom and have a good return policy.

*Remali* and *Rob55*: welcome back!

*Irish Cob*: welcome to the 40+ family! We talk about horses and life, just jump in the conversation.

*NM*, glad you follow your guts and took care of those poor dogs. Humans are cruel. Dogs are so loving and innocent, I don't get it either.

*VickiRose*: LOL on Boston hiding behind you. Poor thing actually hard to work! 

*PH*, good job on clipping Phin. Never clipped a horse, I bought a clipper a long time ago and gave it away. Alizé was so sweaty last ride, it would be useful, but then it will get cold and I don't want to blanket. I don't ride enough in winter to bother.

More horse issues. Alize is three-legged. :sad: She is not putting weight on her left hind this morning. I checked from back to hoof and can't find any swelling or pain. This horse never had a lame step in her life. Vet was here YESTERDAY for Eole  and it is VERY difficult to get a vet out our way. I also learned yesterday that our regular vet abandons us, we are too far for her. Not sure what to do, Bute or just wait or panick and call the vet AGAIN? I can't let her out. If I let the others out, she will panick alone inside. 

For Celeste


----------



## Irish Cob

I have two treeless saddles. Looking into getting a bigger seat for one though.
Mine is known as a bit of a Princess, but I file it under feedback and communication. For a cob despite her bulk underneath is a sensitive little soul.

PH I blew up my first clippers that turned out to be trimmers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Eole*: if she went from fine to 3-legged, I would assume abscess. will she let you soak her foot in epsom salts?

*NM*: so glad for those animals you turned around! maybe Pipes needs a new friend. :wink:

*Irish*: what type of treeless do you have? I am currently using a Torsion on Phin until he is done developing.

*Remali*: hope your health continues to improve

*Rob*: don't believe I knew you from before, but welcome back.


welcome to all the newer faces. always happy for more friends at the table! :wave:


----------



## Irish Cob

PH 
I backed her in my Freeform Classic and I also have a Sensation.
I had a Torsion Gp and the Icelandic model and these didn't really suit us. The only one I might try is the close contact version of Torsion.


----------



## Happy Place

Brrr super windy, cold and rainy. Made me want to bring Nike home! 

"Um honey? Why is Nike in the living room?":rofl: To be honest, he looked quite content hanging out in the barn after dinner.

Long day tomorrow. Seminar on cutting and suicide. Happy Friday! If we get done fast enough, I may be able to stop at the horse expo on my way home. Doubtful, but a pleasant thought.


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> Tj, I really hope you get some horse time soon.


Me too.

Gotta say...love Phantom Dawn's cookie picture so much that I had to save it; don't know why, except it's just a perfect picture of "Girl & Her Horses" I guess. And just a fine picture, natural, windblown hair, horsewoman & cookie-hunting horses. Needs to be framed, Dawn:wink:


----------



## Blue

:wave: So busy! I got in a ride today with DIL. Checked out the gate just up the road I told you about. It will work out well. Someone even nailed together a nice little mounting block! We got to ride for and hour and a half. Normally we would have had about an hour or less due to the setting sun.

Gotta go. :wave:


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

Welcome Irish Cobb! Welcome back Remali and Robb!

Robb - I think h posted in another forum that you were going to start dressage riding? Will this be on the Andalusiian? Awesome! I'm learning to ride classical dressage properly this time. I love it but it has made me find muscles I didn't know I had.

Nicker - I am so glad you stayed back to make sure the pups were OK. It is so sad what people do to animals. I am especially heartbroken when it's a boxer or a boxer mix. Boxers are high energy but such sensitive dogs. They so badly need a person to attach to and set limits for them. People give up on them way too easily.

Eole - I hope Eole is OK. If suddenly lame, I would also suspect an abscess. If you can, try a soak in Epsom salts followed by a good poultice.

Not much going on here. Was nice to have yesterday off and spend time with family and friends at a Remembrance Day ceremony. Work again today but feeling a little under the weather. Tonight I'm trying to lay low so I'm not sick next week. Drinking lots of tea and vitamin C. Iceland is just over a week away!! I cannot be sick!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome Irish Cobb! Welcome back Remali and Robb!
:welcome:

Busy, busy right now. Have been enjoying reading everyone's adventures. 

*MR*: this is the only one I follow anymore too. No time for any other

*Eole*: I hope Alize is much better very soon. Very interesting saddle! 

*Nicker*: Poor pups! I hope they find a loving home soon. Pipes might be ready for a pal...

*Phantom*: Lovely pictures! Phin is so photogenic. 

*Twalker*: Lucky scouts! What a nice barn you are at. 

*Celeste & Ellen, and everyone else*: :wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

I almost stopped in and checked on the pups last night, but I didn't. I have considered taking the Boxer/mix, as he was such a sweet heart, but in all honesty, Pipes is still a lot to handle. She's a good dog, but with her breeding (Aussie/Jack/?????) she's a busy, busy doggie. :wink: One is enough for now.

BUT, my mom is considering it. She has wanted an inside dog. This pup was about the size of Pipes, which is a nice 30# dog. All depends on Chevy. She has doctored him for months with his surgeries. He goes back in today to be evaluated. This is his second knew surgery, and it did't take. He's back to limping, so she thinks he tore something AGAIN! I told her to tell him to cast it! This has gone on long enough, and she is at her wits-end.

The weather here blows....literally! Cold, damp and windy. High winds. Yuck!

Eole, is your saddle pad a sticky type material? Looked like it. How's that work for you?

I am not sure I am comfortable getting away from my western saddle. :wink: Love the horn! 

Have a good day all.

Oh, I decided NOT to take the puppy class. Last night when I realized it was time for class, and I was busy shoveling poo in the freezing wind.....I was glad I said no. Just too much going on.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker, Have my fingers crossed for the boxer mix finding a home with your mom. I have a soft spot for Boxers, and such a sweet dog deserves a good home.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> 
> I am not sure I am comfortable getting away from my western saddle. :wink: Love the horn!


There are alternatives NM.
A little outside the box, deep seat, still has a horn?
Aussie style crossover, I ride in a similar saddle.
Most western saddles can wreck me in 30 minutes.
If possible give one a try?


----------



## Happy Place

Lots of new and returning names! :clap::clap:

I was at a day long seminar on self injury and suicide. Long day, heavy topic! Then on the way home, I touched my brakes and they really GRABBED! If I was light on the brakes, it did fine. If I used them as normal, I got a hard brake. It even screeched me to a halt at a stop light! I was an hour away from home so I took it easy and left lots of stopping space around me. When I got off the freeway, brakes seemed fine again. Don't know what that is about but I need my truck! DH will have to look at it tomorrow.

Busy weekend. Opening day of deer season here. We always do a big dinner for the farmers whose land we hunt on. My best friend since 3rd grade is in town, throwing her mom a surprise 80th birthday party. I've got to get out to the barn and clean Nike up and do a little ground work. It should be total slop out there except for in the round pen. Hope I don't loose a boot walking to the pen LOL Time to relax, I am wound up tight tonight!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> There are alternatives NM.
> A little outside the box, deep seat, still has a horn?
> Aussie style crossover, I ride in a similar saddle.
> Most western saddles can wreck me in 30 minutes.
> If possible give one a try?
> View attachment 719482


That does look like a nice wide seat to cradle my backside. :rofl: Keeping an open mind, and trying as many as I can come across.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> That does look like a nice wide seat to cradle my backside. :rofl: Keeping an open mind, and trying as many as I can come across.


Tagged you on a book of faces sale post that seemed like something that could work for both your backside and for Jay's shoulder freedom. :wink:



Unexciting day for me. Weather was crazy (wind gusts up to 50mph) so hide inside and spent the day cleaning. Tomorrow is the last day of deer archery, so will not venture out (also only supposed to be 44F with 20-30 mph winds).. but hopefully Sunday!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. Got Mom settled into a rehab facility that isn't horrible. Spent most of Monday fighting with the insurance company because they wouldnt approve the facility we wanted for her. Not going to go on a health care rant, but I will just say that our system is broken for our senior citizens.

Got some horsey time this evening. Both of ours are getting very furry. I love it when they get like that. Thought I would post pics of both of them. I think Isabella looks like she has filled out some..probably the winter hair, but I think she looks great!


----------



## corgi

And Blue!

Gotta go back and read to catch up. Watching the news about Paris. So terrifying. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> That does look like a nice wide seat to cradle my backside. :rofl:


I never said wide, you did! 
As for cradling I'll leave that alone.

Seriously it is a short saddle in length and can stay off the shoulders of the horse.

People have requested some ride time tomorrow.
50 degrees maybe and a lot of wind for tomorrow.
I'm not sipping that tea though.

Working on some things at home, riding for a better day.
Rider from last weekend already texting wanting to know about tomorrow.
Been showing some newbies some new trails and such.
It will have to wait for a better day.
Checked out Bing Maps to avoid the swamp, found a way around it.

Good Evening All:
Very close to bedtime for me, rough week at work.


----------



## Stan

Well i did not get to ride a horse today but i did get a ride :wink: the Harley. I do miss the horse. Like a family member is missing. Perhaps I could sell SWMBO. Nah in this country we have laws to protect the consumers and being in good condition and fit for purpose is one of the laws. :loveshower:

Still involved in legal but its getting closer a couple more weeks of work and i can sit back and wait. Cost an arm and a leg. And the weather today in NZ was a great day warm, clear sky, no wind.

Can you all imagine riding along at 60 miles an hour wind whistling through your hair. Lucky you, I can't, I'm bald. 

Enjoy your riding I'm envious :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have been catching up on the news in Paris. A very sad day. 

I pray that is the last time I read of such horror, and pray they did not suffer too much. 

Sassy was very feisty tonight. I think she was cold. Normally I would be blanketing them by now, but decided to let them grow hair this year. Sassy doesn't think much of that idea. 

*Stan*: Go get Buggs back. We miss him too. 

*Corgi*: praying your mother continues to improve. Insurance rules everything. Medical staff gets just as irritated as the patients. 

*Happy*: sounds like a busy weekend for you! Have fun with Nike. He is looking much better.

MR: That saddle looks interesting. Windy and 50 is too cold for me. Going to look at some prospects tomorrow, hope it is much warmer than that!!


----------



## Koolio

I am so sad to hear the news about Paris today. My thoughts are with the families of those who have died...

Nicker - as much as I'd love to see the boxer mix go to a great home like your mom, is it the best idea with Chevy? If the other dog is limping lots, a boxer mix is a very high energy and playful dog. I'd be concerned about it making Chevy's lameness worse. We chose not to get another puppy because we were concerned Lucy might be too active for an undeveloped youngster and didn't want to risk injury. Food for thought... I do hope the Boxer mix finds a great home.

Stan - I can almost imagine the freedom of zooming along at 100+ km/h with the wind in my hair, except I wear a full face helmet and full gear every time. Sometimes I do ride with my visor up and let the wind rush up my nose. Yup, it's a thrill! I think it is the closest I would ever get to flying without being in a plane. I'm glad you are enjoying the Harley. It sound like the seat time is good for your soul!

Corgi - sending good healing vibes for your mom. I love your pics. It looks so nice there.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all, no riding here either. It's way too hot ! 38 celcius which is like 100 Fahrenheit. With a hot wind! 
Instead I've been cleaning my bathrooms and recovering from a rather late night of drinking with our Swedish backpackers. Didn't go too silly with the corn, but late nights and I do not agree.

Corgi, both Blue and Isabella look great.
Nicker, I'm glad you helped the dogs, I can't believe people would just dump them...makes you wonder who the animal is!
Stan, nice to hear from you.
I'm trying not to tune in to the stuff happening in Paris, too much horror in the world.

Washed Pip the kelpie earlier. She now smells clean enough to hang out inside with the air con :grin


----------



## Irish Cob

Hi all
Rain here, they said windy but could mean about 30mph. Horse will be soaked and probably too wet to longrein.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> There are alternatives NM.
> A little outside the box, deep seat, still has a horn?
> Aussie style crossover, I ride in a similar saddle.
> Most western saddles can wreck me in 30 minutes.
> If possible give one a try?
> View attachment 719482


This looks very much like the Aussie saddle of Janice's that I prefer over her others. And, yes, I love how it cradles my booty...:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I found out why Peaches was so sensitive when I touched her. Rain rot. Little dots of it all over her top side. I did some research and read that a weak immune system is the problem in most cases. The article went on to say that rain rot is actually a fungus that a horse with a healthy immune system could usually ward off. It went on to say that horses with a deficiency in vitamin A were more likely to have it. Green grass is a source of vitamin A. I am guessing that if this article is accurate that vitamin A must be a factor in maintaining the immune system. The time frame of her episode coincides with her losing green grass to graze on and solely depending on hay and the rain rot episode. I had been planning on getting her the supplement I like, budget issues postponed the order. I am sorry I waited now. Well, I can say it will arrive Tues. by UPS. I just hope I haven't put her in jeopardy of thrush. Wow, ya learn something new everyday. I also read that petroleum jelly dotted on the scabs would soften and loosen them. I am a bit hesitate to give her a bath since temps are on the decline and don't want to take the chance of making her sick. If yall don't mind, please correct me on anything I posted. This thread has always been the best source of advice for all things horse.

Natalie I hope Alize is better. So sorry she is having problems. I really like the EZFit saddle. Looks comfy. Like that hunter green seat and matching pad.

PH13 Loved the pic of you and your horses. Yes, cookies have a way of drawing them. Phin looks great. Very pretty horse. Hope you get some riding in soon.

Rob55 So sorry for the loss of your sister. I lost mine back in May. Last immediate family member. It can throw you for a loop. Hope your mother is doing better. Welcome back.

Remali Good to see you again. Sorry to hear that you have been sick. Glad to hear you are doing better. Hang in there. Welcome back.

TJ Sorry no horse time, but extra cash is helpful. I think you like working around the culinary place. Good perks. Food is the best.:thumbsup:

Nickers That was so wonderful that you gave those animals a second chance. I don't understand how people can be so heartless to just throw one out somewhere. Here, for cats, the odds of them surviving are small because of the neighborhood dogs.

MR Enjoyed your riding commentary. Hope you get a few more rides in before the cold winds blow.

Ladona Peaches is like your horses. I am noticing a fluffiness about her. Both of your babies look great. Still waiting to see the clinician episode you were involved in.

Vicki You pup is very pretty. Is that breed originally from Australia?

I know I probably missed a lot, so forgive. Will be having dinner with A and S this p.m. at the steak place. They are bringing a third person who rides horses also. The more riding friends the better. He is single, but an ole buzzard like me never gets her hopes up. Always open to making new friends. Especially horse friends. One guarantee is the steaks there are wonderful.

Have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all! Yea! It's the weekend! NOt a bad week, but surely happy to see the weekend arrive.

Just looked at the calendar. Thanksgiving is only a week and a half away!  OH MY! How did that creep up so quickly? 

It was snowing here last night. Not ready for that! It was a very wet snow...mix of rain, then sleet, then rain, then snow....made for very wet horses. I kept them in last night...purely b/c I was so cold and wet. LOL Damp cold is the worst!

To clear up today a bit. Hoping for a short ride. Gosh, AA if I didn't ride when the weather was below 50*, I'd never ride!  Alhtough, I do not like to ride when it's too terribly windy.

MR, I think you are now getting our weather. Watch out, it's miserable.

As for the pup I rescued. Mom did stop in to see it yesterday. I guess the little guy is about 8 months old. Too young for her. She thought he was cute and all, but knows it would be best to rescue an older dog. There are a few there that peaked her interest. Once Chevy is back on his feet, she will look again. 

Koolio, Chevy has been sequestered to his own pen for the past X amount months since his first surgery. He is not allowed to have any activity for four more weeks. He did get an OK on the appointment yesterday, but he is only allowed potty walks, and then back to the bunkhouse. He is a huge dog, with a lot of energy and if he is off his pills he gets too frisky and over does it, then rips his ligament. The vet put him on more meds to sedate him. Poor guy.

Once he is back to normal, he will be put back in with the goats and Buck, the older GP. The dog that mom would get would not be mixing and mingling with the Great Pyrenees. They are working dogs, they never come out of the pasture. Sometimes I will allow Chevy over in our pasture to let him and Pipes play together, but not on a daily basis.

AA, I think it was you that said you would be scared to have the bear outside the pasture fence. OUr pastures are fenced with goat fencing (small woven) and electric wire. I am not worried they will come into the pasture. Plus, once Buck gets a smell of them, he will give the warning bark. That is his job, to protect the goats....and ultimately the horses! :loveshower: (and me! LOL)

OK, time to bundle up, head out to feed, come home and reddd this place up. I've been wanting a yucky day so I could stay home and clean. Not my favorite thing, but NEEDS done, and I refuse to stay in on a sunny day to clean. 

Have a great day all! Stay safe! Hug your loved ones. My coworker got a call yesterday during class that her dad unexpectanly died from a massive heart attack.  You just never know.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Ellen, yep the Kelpie is an Aussie breed. There are several variations and Pip is red and tan kelpie, we also have Tess who is a Black and Tan kelpie, and Tiny who is a kelpie/NZ Hunterway cross. (And the MIL has an annoying silky terrier)

This is Pip and Tess


----------



## ellen hays

Vicki Are they a herding breed. Oh, and by the way, very nice looking dogs. Thanx for sharing the pic.


----------



## Koolio

Busy day!!

Koolio and Sam both got trace clips today. DD's friend did it for me. She did a great job and took on all the itch of clipping. The boys are feeling much better now! I need to get Sam a winter blanket with a neck, but I have one without a neck to use in the meantime and it's still very warm for the season. I just hope Koolio isn't too spunky for his lesson tomorrow.

I flipped up a new round bale and put the heater in the water trough today. I think we are ready for winter.

We bought a new car today!! We ended up buying a Volvo XC60. It is a beautiful car and something DH won't be embarrassed to take his boss out for lunch in when he's in town. We will park the Rav and save it for DS, who will get his license next summer. 

DH's cousin called and is in town to watch the Canadian Finals Rodeo. He has two extra tickets, so we are going too! It is always a great time watching the Cowboys ride and cheering on the Broncs and the Bulls. 

Tomorrow, DD and I have another lesson. I'm still sore from the last one! The rest of the day will be to catch up around the house and start packing for our trip. Only 7 more sleeps!!

I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## VickiRose

Ellen, yes they're a herding breed. We primarily use ours on sheep, but they can herd cows too, its just a few of our cows don't like the dogs and will chase them...then the dogs like to run and hide behind us...then the cow chases us....LOL Recipe for chaos!

Koolio, only one more week!!! WOW! Have fun !


----------



## Maryland Rider

Irish Cob said:


> Horse will be soaked and probably too wet to longrein.


Longrein??? Please explain, I feel lost.
By the way welcome!

Quiet day for most folks here.
Everyone must be very busy, riding I hope.

VRose: Love the pics of the dogs.

Corgi: Horses look good.

PH13: Tomorrow may be your riding day.

Ellen: Steak is always good.

TJ: At least someone else likes my saddle preference.

NM: What do you think about saddle options?

Koolio: Enjoy the rodeo!
I try to go every year but didn't make it this year.

Windy here today, working on some indoor projects.
Growing a little Corn and off to bed soon.

Good Night All:


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, yes, yours and PH suggestions look like viable options...I just wish I could sit in one! 

I need to do some investigating on saddle shops....there have to be more around. Need to head south to the city.

Even thought of an equitation saddle. They have nice seats. Put a message out to a friend about one....see her posting all over the place, but never messages back. I just don't get that. All I need is a yes or no!:icon_rolleyes:

Took the dog out this morning. Crisp and cool. Smells great! Not a cloud in the sky.

Have a wonderful day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## VickiRose

Nicker, what is an equitation saddle? Is that like a dressage saddle? Saddle shopping is the pits!

Ellen, MR is right, steak is always good (so long as its medium rare, can't be over cooked!)


----------



## Blue

Sunday morning! Reading and trying to keep up. Our local news has been getting more and more depressing anyway with all the drunk driver accidents and shootings and home invasions and gang killings. Don't even want to go into all the abuse situations, but now with the news from Paris…. sickening. 

*Nicker*, I've put messages out before and been weeks and weeks before getting an answer. Sometimes I think people don't have their settings for notifications set right.

*Vicki*, I'm picturing your dogs hiding behind you!  I have a heeler that goes on trails with me . I don't know how to teach herding so never got into it. Once when Blue was about a year old he followed his instinct and went to nip and chase after a cow…..a new mama cow! She turned around and chased him right back to me and Lacey. Lacey hates cows. I was laughing so hard I almost lost my seat. Blue doesn't chase cows anymore.:rofl:

*Koolio*, take lots of pictures! 

Well, it's been a super busy week. The store is busier so I'm getting more hours (which I don't want). Manager said he's looking to hire another person to take some of the pressure off. Yay!

Told you all about Levi. He's doing great. He's at that gangly stage where he's all feet, knee joints and half floppy ears. I'll try to get another picture today. 

So I know I'm completely bat shiitake crazy. Meet Jesse Rose. We'll call her Jesse. Red Heeler.







She's a pistol. Feisty little 7 week old with a cry that is ear splitting.

This makes 6 dogs, 4 horses and 1 cat. :icon_rolleyes:

I blame it on my children. If they hadn't grown up and moved out, I'd still be saying NO to puppies :wink:

We had to buy a second kennel because the two pups play so rough we can't leave them unattended. The size difference between the two is significant and I don't want any more injuries! Needed containment for when we're gone, so we'll be putting that together today. Also need to get to Home Depot for our RR ties to border our driveway and measure out the stalls. I finally picked out the material I want to put down in them but want to use the tractor to pull out the majority of the old muck.
:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Koolio* I know you must be really getting excited over the trip. Please take bunches of pics. What an adventure. And of course, number one thing: Have A Good Time:thumbsup:

*Vicki* I know the reaction of the cows must be very confusing for the dogs. They are probably wondering why the big sheep don't cooperate. :? Oh me, and you sure don't want to teach the cows they can chase after you. I can't imagine going out in the pasture and having the cows stampede after me. Not a good thing.:eek_color:

*MR* You are right. Steaks are always good. I gross everyone out and order mine medium rare. Mine was served just like I wanted it. Very juicy and tender. Oh, and I wanted to know what brand your saddle was. I like it, but would rather have one without the horn. It is not because I have suddenly become a confident rider. My fear is the horse falling or rearing and having the horn cause serious internal bleeding because of the bloodthinners. I really like the part of the Australian saddles you can use to brace yourself with at your knees. Yea! More security:thumbsup: 

*Blue * What a cute baby. I am pet poor too. I don't have anyone else here but me. So I am the culprit. Oh well, I sure love all my critters. Looks like your new baby will have a happy home. So, Congrats.

We had a really nice time last night. I think everyone enjoyed their meal and of course, we talked horses and trail riding. I am hoping that we have another fan of Bankhead that will come and join us trail riding. He recently lost his wife to illness and we all want to give our support. It can be a very unsettling time. On the way over to pick me up, before it got dark, A and S took B to see the Owl Creek trail head and the area around it. 

There is a group that meets once a month re: trail riding and national forest access of horse and riders. I am thinking of joining that group and volunteering to help however I can. If the members show interest in trail maintenance of existing trails, from what I was told by a neighbor that attended the last meeting, the forest managers will be willing to create more trails. I would love to see a loop opened up that would accommodate equine drawn vehicles as well. I have noticed quit a number of these on the paved road going towards the forest road I live near. People drive like bats out hades on the paved road. Can't help but feel concerned. A well thought out loop on an old existing road bed could easily make all equine recreation more safe.

Time to go feed my critters. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Less than a week to go! How exciting! Plus a new car! You are a busy lady right now, but how about some pictures of the clips? Plus need a picture of Miss Lucy before you leave. 

*Blue*: two rambunctious puppies? Wow. You do like a challenge! The new pup Jesse is a cutie-pie! 

*Nicker*: Hope you can find a saddle to fit you both. Did you try out any at Congress? I sat in a few, but most were really big and bulky looking. 

I love the theory of an Australian saddle, but the only time I rode in one it was too small or something, and quickly became very uncomfortable. 

*Ellen*: I like my steak medium rare too! Yummy. You are really getting out and about! The plan for the trail sounds like a wonderful idea. 

Did you get to ride and try out the boots? 

Does your new friend have a horse? 

*MR*: I think your saddle looks very interesting! I agree with Ellen though, I would prefer the hornless. 

Is one of your indoor projects the other aquarium?


----------



## phantomhorse13

*ellen*: sorry to hear about the rainrot! I had that issue with Phin after that weird storm a few weeks ago if you remember. luckily hasn't reoccurred, but I also started him on a mineral supplement just in case. hope your supplement works just as well for Peaches. I like my steak as rare as possible.. yum!

*NM*: hope you get some saddle time today. smart to get the cleaning done so it doesn't interfere with the important things. saddle shopping is super frustrating. hopefully you can find some that allow trials.

*Vicki*: love the dogs! crazy herding breeds are my fav, so a kelpie would fit right in i suspect. i have heard they are very similar to border collies, in that if you don't give them something to do, they will find something themselves!

*Koolio*: congrats on the new car. hope you enjoyed the rodeo - they are so fun to watch in person. countdown to the trip is so exciting! you need to take tons of pics for us.

*MR*: hope your projects were completed so you too can have some saddle time today. need to take advantage of the weather while possible.

*Blue*: omg the cuteness!! you are crazy, two puppies at once. but at least you will get all the potty training, etc over at once. bet it won't be long till the Jesse is putting Levi is his place.


Yesterday was fairly boring. Spent the morning mowing leaves.. some of which had drifted almost 2 feet deep in places! We got the trailer washed and parked for the winter (which is always somewhat depressing). Then, we went out to do some grocery shopping as DH needed something from town so figured good opportunity to hit Sam's club for all the bulk items we use.

After unpacking all the stuff, I couldn't resist tossing a box down for Sonnet. DH, who is not a cat person, asked me why I would put such a small box down. I told him just wait and watch. Sonnet, of course, couldn't resist!













Currently DH is off target shooting, then we plan to get the horses out. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ever since I got this new computer with Windows 10, I have had trouble trying to get my e-mail, notifications and programs working right. It is very frustrating, and I have to keep doing it over and over. Won't bore you all with the details, but please excuse any late responses from me. I am trying. Promise. 

I went out to look at a sale barn I have been interested in for a while. I rode a couple of horses, but didn't buy. the only one I was interested in had a hold on him until today per the owner. 

Since I am very, very skeptical of anything a dealer says, I am just not sure what to think. A friend years ago described her as "that lady that sells old horses" :think:

I saw a few sick horses (including the one I liked) and a lame horse. A few looked rather explosive (mostly the gaited ones) and most of the less expensive ones did look old. 

There was a couple of nice horses, priced accordingly. 

She made me get off one of the horses fairly quickly, as she had to show the next customer a horse. One of the pricier ones, and she did buy him. 

I just hung around and watched her method of selling. I found it all very interesting. I did try to sell her Dram, or at least trade, and that still may happen. I did see a horse that she said came from some famous rider, but I don't remember who she said. He has some unusual markings, maybe someone recognizes the horse?


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> Is one of your indoor projects the other aquarium?


How did you guess?
Left side of oak strand was rotted away.
Filtration in the bottom of stand must have been leaking for years.
Plywood crumbled apart in layers. Solid oak no damage but very moldy.
Replacement side is complete and veneered.
No Oak veneer left, Ash curled so bad I pulled it and tossed.
The grain pattern was not ideal either but it looked like Oak.
New side is now Mahogany, so it shall be.

If some one notices they are not looking in the tank at the plants, I mean fish.

Ellen: I like my steak to say moo while on the plate.
I like to age them in marinade for 4 days in the crisper.
Move them from fridge to grill on the weekend.

Saddle brand is Australian Outrider?
Cheap $350 saddle when on sale.
Not sure who really makes it though.
I have soaked it in the river countless times and at camp it sits on a rack out in the elements.
I may oil it this winter, if I remember.
Very comfy for long rides, stirrups rigging has stretched a bit, always adjust every season.
I think it came from State Line Tack dot com.
Checked reviews they are about 50/50.
I have thought of cutting the horn off on the band saw.
But there is always that once a year time I grab it for dear life.
That usually involves ground bees, maybe I should leave it.
Plunge into a hive with a hoof and you're never sure where your horse will jump, run, rear, buck.

PH13: No saddle time today. It is grocery shopping day.
Will shop for the month today, it will not be cheap I reckon.
5 mouths in the house now, used to be just wife, daughter, and me.

Mom is with us and doing well, 90 years young 1st week of December.

Youngest son got out of jail months back and he has also joined us for a while.
He is doing well, employed, bought a car, and on a good path.
If he sways from the correct path my wife will boot him out in a flash.

Good Day All:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Anyone? Longrein definition?
I am still puzzled. Throw a bone here.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Anyone? Longrein definition?
> I am still puzzled. Throw a bone here.



Like driving, but no cart or harness. Lunging with two long reins. Preliminary to riding, especially when reins are run thru stirrups if horse is saddled. Have seen this done saddled and unsaddled.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Long reining


----------



## Irish Cob

I longrein still and mine is 7, I enjoy it-i know weird right!
She has a harness so my reins go through the tugs.
I mix up a session between that and lunging with two reins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Long reining used for initial training


----------



## AnitaAnne

Lon Reining western style


----------



## Irish Cob

@anita anne you have my sympathy re computer.
I lost the Adobe plugin recently and I can longer see any videos that people share.
I just get a grey screen. As yet I haven't been able to fix and this phone is only three months old.
Thanks Adobe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> Sunday morning! Reading and trying to keep up. Our local news has been getting more and more depressing anyway with all the drunk driver accidents and shootings and home invasions and gang killings. Don't even want to go into all the abuse situations, but now with the news from Paris…. sickening.
> 
> *Nicker*, I've put messages out before and been weeks and weeks before getting an answer. Sometimes I think people don't have their settings for notifications set right.
> 
> *Vicki*, I'm picturing your dogs hiding behind you!  I have a heeler that goes on trails with me . I don't know how to teach herding so never got into it. Once when Blue was about a year old he followed his instinct and went to nip and chase after a cow…..a new mama cow! She turned around and chased him right back to me and Lacey. Lacey hates cows. I was laughing so hard I almost lost my seat. Blue doesn't chase cows anymore.:rofl:
> 
> *Koolio*, take lots of pictures!
> 
> Well, it's been a super busy week. The store is busier so I'm getting more hours (which I don't want). Manager said he's looking to hire another person to take some of the pressure off. Yay!
> 
> Told you all about Levi. He's doing great. He's at that gangly stage where he's all feet, knee joints and half floppy ears. I'll try to get another picture today.
> 
> So I know I'm completely bat shiitake crazy. Meet Jesse Rose. We'll call her Jesse. Red Heeler.
> View attachment 719978
> 
> She's a pistol. Feisty little 7 week old with a cry that is ear splitting.
> 
> This makes 6 dogs, 4 horses and 1 cat. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I blame it on my children. If they hadn't grown up and moved out, I'd still be saying NO to puppies :wink:
> 
> We had to buy a second kennel because the two pups play so rough we can't leave them unattended. The size difference between the two is significant and I don't want any more injuries! Needed containment for when we're gone, so we'll be putting that together today. Also need to get to Home Depot for our RR ties to border our driveway and measure out the stalls. I finally picked out the material I want to put down in them but want to use the tractor to pull out the majority of the old muck.
> :wave:


The kids must be feeling cheated all that time you saying NO, and now look at it Raining cats and dogs


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Anyone? Longrein definition?
> I am still puzzled. Throw a bone here.


Isn't that when you have gone over the front, still hanging on and the horse is backing up. Reins getting longer as well as the arms. I would let go of the reins myself they were the perfect length before going over the front why change that.? 

For what it was worth:cowboy:


----------



## Maryland Rider

I got it now, lunging sort of.

I have always failed with pre-riding steps.
Brush where the saddle goes, girth check for mud and such.
Saddle up and keep all the go I can for the trail.
The river will clean any mud from their legs for sure.
I always like the first ride in the spring, full of go. :gallop:









Ellen: I seem to recall you mentioned "Batman" several pages back.
The black cat is still quite the character, rings the bell to go outside.
He is a pain, runs in the house grabs a quick bite from the cat feeder.
Don't sit down, as soon as you do he rings the bell to go out.
Every trip indoors only lasts for about 5 minutes.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stan said:


> Isn't that when you have gone over the front, still hanging on and the horse is backing up. Reins getting longer as well as the arms. I would let go of the reins myself they were the perfect length before going over the front why change that.?
> 
> For what it was worth:cowboy:


:bowwdown: you win. Best answer!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Finally got some saddle time!

As miserable as the weather has been, today was spectacular: sunny, upper 50sF, light breeze! Phin was fantastic from the start. Had the heartrate monitor on him again, so got to entertain myself watching his recoveries as we climbed.






































BIL isn't harvesting any more apples.. so we all helped ourselves! I plan to go over tomorrow with a bucket and pick a bunch.











Stopped at the outdoor arena on the way home:

















Even heading for home, Phin was great, walking quietly: 

















 :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I like him. Can't tell much from his stance but he's standing quietly on a loose lead and not all flexed up. 

*Maryland*, I don't spend too much time on lunging or long reining or ground work either. Ground work in my opinion is to teach how to behave for the farrier and vet and saddling. I've worked int he round pen some but when they get "it" I go out on the trail and use "it". If I lunge before a ride it's more to get their attention on me and that usually take a minute or less. I don't have much time to waste.

*Irish*, I feel for ya. That's the trouble I had with a lot of Sue's photos and videos. I couldn't see most o them and then all of a sudden a few would come through. Really frustrating.

*Stan*, as the kids have dogs of their own now and know how I dote on what needs doing, they get it. They call their dogs my "grand puppies". :icon_rolleyes: Makes Christmas shopping easier right?

*Phantom*, Nice! Beautiful riding country.


----------



## Celeste

I got a very short ride in again today. There is just too much hunting activity going on for me to feel comfortable going far from the house. It was a beautiful day, and my horse was perfect.


----------



## corgi

Mom had another stroke today. Heading back to Maryland tomorrow. 

I am mentally and physically exhausted.


----------



## Celeste

I'm so sorry to hear about your Mom, Corgi.


----------



## ellen hays

Ladona Just read about your mom. So sorry. My heart goes out to you. I hope she will be ok. Please keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Very sorry Corgi: Keep us posted.


----------



## tjtalon

Have caught up as best as I could...

Blue, that Jesse looks...like a very active & opinionated heeler puppy! You sure got your hands full now, hope that new hire at work works out!

Dawn, Phin looks great, happy is is working out so well for you.

MR, the only reason I got "longrein" is that around here it's called "long line". Janice does it with Spirit, as she's racing buggy trained.

Celeste, happy you got a ride in!

Ellen, hope the rain rot issue gets fixed nicely.

Ladona....thinking of you most of all. Drive safely. Prayers sent...

That's all for me. 2 days down & 4 to go. Timothy cried & cried this morning. He got his breakfast treat, catnip, tummy rubs...he just didn't want me to leave. Well, long week for both of us. He's used to "2 days off" in a row too, very structure/routine oriented cat. He's a cat that needs a friend, but I just can't get another cat. 

Later...2:30am comes early...


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, O my. I'm so sorry! Sending as much energy as I can for your well being and your family's!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*corgi*: so very sorry to hear about your mom. safe travels to MD and I hope you get good news when you get there.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Morning all!

Weather was fantastic so my neighbor friends and I headed out for a VERY nice ride. I earned my 'badge'. I have now officially ridden every trail at this place! What an accomplishment for Jay and I. 

Because of that, R tested my metal and took us on a trail they hadn't ridden in about six years. It wasn't hard per-say, but long and arduous. Or maybe I am gaining more confidence and the trails are getting a bit less intimidating? He also took me across the rim and neither of us batted an eye.

I must admit, prior to the ride I was a bit nervous.....find that happens when I don't ride all week. Couldn't, weather stunk. 

Funny we met a few hikers/bikers and horses out on the trail. D got very nervous about that. She insisted we slip off the trail and let them pass. She feels her horse will spook. Those are things that don't bother Jay. I don't think twice about those obstacles. Everyone has their limit...huh?

Here are some pictures of our day. Then I must get moving. Have been trying to read. It was late day yesterday. With the weather being so nice, we stayed out riding a long time.

Jay did fantastic. Some of the terrain was pretty rocky and hard to see with the fallen leaves. He is such a trooper. :loveshower: I do love my guy. Funny, I find after long arduous rides like this one, he becomes clingy to his mommy. He followed me around the pasture like a puppy last night. I don't mind a bit.

Put a different breast collar on, and glad I did. It definitely held the saddle on better. Did have to readjust once. Should receive another liner today to try.....we will get this saddle thing at one point. Not fretting, as he rides OK with this one, but I know it's not the final answer.

Will catch up tonight.

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Stan

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Weather was fantastic so my neighbor friends and I headed out for a VERY nice ride. I earned my 'badge'. I have now officially ridden every trail at this place! What an accomplishment for Jay and I.
> 
> Because of that, R tested my metal and took us on a trail they hadn't ridden in about six years. It wasn't hard per-say, but long and arduous. Or maybe I am gaining more confidence and the trails are getting a bit less intimidating? He also took me across the rim and neither of us batted an eye.
> 
> I must admit, prior to the ride I was a bit nervous.....find that happens when I don't ride all week. Couldn't, weather stunk.
> 
> Funny we met a few hikers/bikers and horses out on the trail. D got very nervous about that. She insisted we slip off the trail and let them pass. She feels her horse will spook. Those are things that don't bother Jay. I don't think twice about those obstacles. Everyone has their limit...huh?
> 
> Here are some pictures of our day. Then I must get moving. Have been trying to read. It was late day yesterday. With the weather being so nice, we stayed out riding a long time.
> 
> Jay did fantastic. Some of the terrain was pretty rocky and hard to see with the fallen leaves. He is such a trooper. :loveshower: I do love my guy. Funny, I find after long arduous rides like this one, he becomes clingy to his mommy. He followed me around the pasture like a puppy last night. I don't mind a bit.
> 
> Put a different breast collar on, and glad I did. It definitely held the saddle on better. Did have to readjust once. Should receive another liner today to try.....we will get this saddle thing at one point. Not fretting, as he rides OK with this one, but I know it's not the final answer.
> 
> Will catch up tonight.
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Nickers i always used a breast collar on my horses. I found if the saddle was a good fit, with the breast plate i did not have to girth up tight. I also used a cropper which stopped the saddle sliding forward going down steep hills. However i rode in a tucker endurance they are good fitting on the horse and my butt.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: Praying all is well with your mom. Have a safe trip. 

*Phantom*: Beautiful scenery! You an Phin are on the top of the world! He is coming along so well. Glad you found each other. 

*Nicker*: Lovely trails! Jay is a rock star. 

*MR*: Need some pictures of that aquarium with the mahogany, sounds absolutely beautiful. 

That paint horse I posted is not the one I am considering, he was the (very) lame one. Looked to be in his right hind, coming from the hip. I felt really bad for him. He was stocked up in the back and very lame. He looked really sad and tired too. Poor guy winds up in a "last chance" sale barn. 

She said all her horses are sold guaranteed sound, and I felt like asking her how she was going to make this horse sound when he was so obviously lame. 

This is the little guy I liked


----------



## Blue

Anita, that is very sad about that paint horse. My heart always goes out to those.
Have you ridden this chestnut yet?


----------



## VickiRose

Corgi, drive safe, I hope it's good news when you get there.

Blue, lovely puppy! 

AA, the chestnut looks nice. It is sad that the paint was lame. Why on earth would she be trying to sell it in that condition.

NM, and PH lovely pictures as usual. You guys have some lovely trails to ride.

Well,had the hoof trimmer visit yesterday. Rose was hopeless! Took about ten minutes to trim Boston and an hour to do Rose! Then tried to ride in the afternoon, just in the paddock, Boston was being very naughty. He wasn't keen to step out at first, but was ok for about five minutes, then he stopped and refused to move. He kept turning to look at his belly/girth area. Then he was happy to just walk for a bit, then stopped again, flung his head around until the reins pulled out of my hands (dodgy thumb means I have terrible grip at the moment) then he determinedly walked back to the area where I'd mounted and stood there, still looking at his girth area then biting at the girth. Weirdly, he was happy to walk backward, but not forward. After some. Consideration, I got off and unsaddled him. He can be a lazy sod at times, but this felt different. I think he was genuinely in pain. Either his feet were tender from the trim, or he is sore in the girth area. It's a mystery. He is being very grumpy with Rose too, tried to bite her on the backside later that evening, which he never does. Wish he could talk and tell me what the problem is.


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, that sounds like very early colic. I'm sure you'll keep an eye on him, but let us know how it goes.


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Weather was fantastic so my neighbor friends and I headed out for a VERY nice ride. I earned my 'badge'. I have now officially ridden every trail at this place! What an accomplishment for Jay and I.
> 
> Because of that, R tested my metal and took us on a trail they hadn't ridden in about six years. It wasn't hard per-say, but long and arduous. Or maybe I am gaining more confidence and the trails are getting a bit less intimidating? He also took me across the rim and neither of us batted an eye.
> 
> I must admit, prior to the ride I was a bit nervous.....find that happens when I don't ride all week. Couldn't, weather stunk.
> 
> Funny we met a few hikers/bikers and horses out on the trail. D got very nervous about that. She insisted we slip off the trail and let them pass. She feels her horse will spook. Those are things that don't bother Jay. I don't think twice about those obstacles. Everyone has their limit...huh?
> 
> Here are some pictures of our day. Then I must get moving. Have been trying to read. It was late day yesterday. With the weather being so nice, we stayed out riding a long time.
> 
> Jay did fantastic. Some of the terrain was pretty rocky and hard to see with the fallen leaves. He is such a trooper. :loveshower: I do love my guy. Funny, I find after long arduous rides like this one, he becomes clingy to his mommy. He followed me around the pasture like a puppy last night. I don't mind a bit.
> 
> Put a different breast collar on, and glad I did. It definitely held the saddle on better. Did have to readjust once. Should receive another liner today to try.....we will get this saddle thing at one point. Not fretting, as he rides OK with this one, but I know it's not the final answer.
> 
> Will catch up tonight.
> 
> Have a great day all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Glad you got a good ride in. I love the pictures. Sounds like you are getting more confident. :loveshower:


----------



## Twalker

corgi said:


> Mom had another stroke today. Heading back to Maryland tomorrow.
> 
> I am mentally and physically exhausted.


Hope and pray for the best.


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, I'm pretty sure it's not colic. He is eating and drinking and pooping fine. His gut sounds normal. But you never know.
Last week, I let our two Swedish backpackers ride him. They didn't know how to use a western girthing system, so I said they could use my old all purpose saddle. It's not a great fit on him, but not terrible. The problem is that as he is so fat at the moment, the girth was really tight. I didn't realise how tight until I got home from work, after they had ridden him. It didn't seem to bother him at the time, but he could possibly be sore from that. 
I'll give him a week off and keep a close eye on him. He is due to get his teeth done soon, so I might see about getting the vet out for that and if he is still not right, get the vet to check him over. 

Corgi, any news at all? You've been in my thoughts....


----------



## NickerMaker71

Stan said:


> Nickers i always used a breast collar on my horses. I found if the saddle was a good fit, with the breast plate i did not have to girth up tight. I also used a cropper which stopped the saddle sliding forward going down steep hills. However i rode in a tucker endurance they are good fitting on the horse and my butt.


Standly, I too always wear a breast collar, I just used a different one yesterday. Usually I wear a 'pulling' collar as I feel the regular one constricts his shoulders. BUT, the regular one was perfect for the day's ride.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Twalker said:


> Glad you got a good ride in. I love the pictures. Sounds like you are getting more confident. :loveshower:


Thank you! it certainly helps to ride with the right people!!! R seems to know how much to push and when to make me feel comfortable. He teaches me A LOT!

In fact I just called him to thank both of them for the ride, and ended up telling him how much I respect his knowledge. I always want to learn, but not everyone is good at 'teaching' without being offensive. He has a knack. :wink: 

Speaking of people who like to gve advice. Two girls passed us on the trail and were unsaddling when we came into the trail head. I had noticed the one rode a saddle like mine, but it appeared the rigging was up further than mine, and wanted to take a peak.

That is all I wanted, and made mention that my saddle HAD been pinching him, and this girl sprung into action. As she was loosing the girth, she asked me if I cared.....:dance-smiley05: I did say no, I didn't mind. Then she is digging around under the saddle, takes it off, readjust my shims and resaddles and says....THERE! Try that!

The saddle is now sitting on his shoulder blades...which I had just 3 seconds ago told them I needed a saddle that wasn't on the blades.:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:

I jumped on him to head back to the trailer. How's that she askes? Um....a little forward.....on his shoulders. Looks fine to me, she says. THANKS....Have a great day! and I walk away. CLEARLY, the tree was on top of his shoulder blades, which I tried to tell them that the concho needs to be BEHIND the blade. 

What makes people like this? I simply wanted to look at her saddle asked one simple question and I somehow become the village idiot!:shrug:

As she is monkeying with my saddle they are peppering me with questions...does he have white spots? If you sit too far back....you are on his kidneys....ya da ya da ya da......I KNOW all this, I just wanted to see the saddle. Actually, they asked the questions, but never allowed me to answer a single question! :eek_color:

Again, why are people like this? Yowsa, such boldness....and just bc you have an eensy weensy bit of saddle knowledge, doesn't mean you are a saddle fitter.:x:icon_rolleyes:

OH, here's the kicker....the one asks what size of saddle I ride in. I said 16. OH, then it MUST be a FQHB.  I've done enough reading and researching to know that bars and seat size have nothing to do with each other........Bye bye! :wave:

NOw one thing she did say got me intrigued, and quickly looked it up, but not enough to get the truth. Have any of you heard that an ill-fitting saddle will cause the horses' back muscles to atrophy, and thus cause the 'holes' behind the shoulder blades? Just curious if any of you have heard of this.

Now you man wonder why I allowed all this to occur.....all this commentary took place in a flash of an eye! Have you ever met anyone who just zooms at doing this and that (Road Runner fast) and you are left going. :dance-smiley05: That as me. I was left scratching my head and thingking...what just happened here? 

More in a bit.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Have any of you heard that an ill-fitting saddle will cause the horses' back muscles to atrophy, and thus cause the 'holes' behind the shoulder blades?


Oh yes - saddle fit can most def cause muscling changes! 

Sultan had that issue when DH was riding in a Bob Marshall Sports Saddle (a treeless). Sultan was bracing his back and had definite dips behind both shoulder blades. More specifically, the muscling just in front of and on the shoulder blades was over-developed, as he was _pulling_ himself along with his front legs versus pushing from behind. When we got him the treed saddle (fitted to him, of course), it made a world of difference as he could use his back and hind end appropriately. In time, the muscling changed as he could drive from behind. Wish I had thought to take before and after pictures.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Phin out again today. Rode over to meet Gina and treated Phin just like I would one of the older horses.. caught him, tacked up, got on and went right over. He did great!






































On the way home, a couple of the farm workers were at Alimar working on Gina's barn. Since Phin is still funny about men, I used it as a great opportunity for a meet n greet.. both guys were happy to stand for a minute and let him sniff them. Then they fed him cookies. One of them, whose daughter rides, even wandered around and pet him all over! Phin gave them a bit of the hairy eyeball to start with, but the cookies soon fixed that.


----------



## corgi

Update on Mom: She is sleeping off the sedation she had to have for the brain MRI. They did that to confirm the second stroke from yesterday morning. She also had some sort of "episode" this morning when all kinds of scary things happened to her. She lost all coherence and foamed at the mouth, but docs don't think that was related to a stroke. Frankly, they don't know what caused that. Her sugar was low and her potassium was very low, but not sure that can account for what happened.
Until she was sedated for the MRI, she was her normal self. A little more trouble speaking than before, but totally herself and cracking jokes. Now she is drunk on good drugs and when they wheeled her back from the MRI she asked me " How did you get involved in all this?" Then asked me if she was on a reality show and asked who the wizard in charge is.
Yep. Fun times here in Hagerstown, MD.
I spent most of the day touring nursing homes and rehab facilities. The rehab place she was in was inadequate in their care and response to her needs so we wanted to find a new place. I toured a really REALLY horrible place. So depressing. I did find a new place for her and the social worker is working on getting insurance to approve it. If so, and if she has no more episodes, she should be released to the new rehab place tomorrow.
I am sticking around one more day. I may have to report for US jury duty in Richmond on Wednesday and Thursday and I am supposed to go to NYC on Friday for a much needed girls weekend. Crossing my fingers that I do not have to go to Richmond and that I am able to go to NYC on Friday. I really need to go for my own sanity but I need to make sure Mom is settled someplace decent so the guilt isn't any more overwhelming than it already is.
Thanks for all the prayers, comments, and good thoughts.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NM: You seem to have all the right thoughts.
Don't let these others on the trail trouble you.

If new rider "R" is good, roll with it.
You seem to enjoy the new riding experience!

As for me, I am the guinea.
Last weekend, hill looks really bad, I pause, women wait at top of hill.
"Go ahead we have road worse, let us know when your're at the bottom."
I ride down, change in elevation of about 200', 30" diameter log at bottom.
I ride around it only to find I could have just jumped it, go figure!
Would have never known unless I took the trip down, as I did mind you.
They charge down and jump the log based on watching my descent.
The fool I am! 
You don't know how many times I am the guinea.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, that is very sad about that paint horse. My heart always goes out to those.
> Have you ridden this chestnut yet?


Yes, the paint was very sad. I hope it ends well for him. I kept thinking a chiropractor might be able to help. But can't buy a very lame horse that is bigger than I want just cause I feel sorry for him. I think he got used hard, and when he could no longer work was sent to auction. Sad, but it happens a lot. 

I did ride the little chestnut, enjoyed myself very much. He was flinging his head (over bitted and used to scaring folks maybe) and trying to stay by the gate/return to the gate. Didn't do anything crazy though. 

I used a very easy inside hand and a gentle outside leg, and soon had him reaching down for the bridle and bending in a very nice 20 meter circle. Then she made me get off. :sad: 

But I won't buy him, mainly cause she isn't going to sell him to me. Not sure why though. She said a little girl was interested in him. Not sure if that is the truth though. 

He is probably older than she said (11-12). I do like a red horse, and he was nice and supple.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, this woman you are looking at horses from sounds like a wack-o! I think it is wise to be unsure of all horse salesmen, but she sounds like a doosey.

I consider Jay a hard used horse, who couldn't do the hard labor anymore, so off he goes. Although I have had issues, I wouldn't trade him for the world. He gives me his total effort. 

MR, yes, I am very fortunate to have started riding with R and D. They are a husband/wife couple. She's pretty quiet.In fact she gets nervous at things I do not!  But she can ride. He used to run a dude ranch, so he has seen a lot, and has a lot to teach.

It's amazing the difference in disciplines. We talk about that often. Competing and riding the trails we now do are TOTALLY different. Although I 'trail' rode when I was a kid. It was nothing like this. And just b/c you _can_ ride in the arena, doesn't mean you can ride these trails!

This week and last, I rode more with my legs than ever...with the slipping saddle and the degree of hills. I am pretty sore...a good sore tho! I know we rocked the trails!

He laughed at me when I told him. He said, "GOOD! The first time we rode together you didn't use your legs at all!"

"Well, no,' I say. In my equitation world, you don't use use your legs at all!" 

I don't know how he knew I didn't use my legs, as I have pretty good equitation and my legs don't move....but maybe that is the point! They didn't! :rofl:

Anyway, he can coach me and somehow not make me mad or embarrassed. That is a knack to teaching! :wink: He also knows how to let me know that I CAN ride too! He builds my confidence.


Vicki, an equitation saddle. Sits you deep into the saddle. Beautiful Vintage Circle Y Equitation Saddle 15" | eBay


PH, that was what I was afraid of....Jay didn't have these pockets earlier in the year. I am hoping having the shims to keep the saddle up off the shoulders and having it back further stops the atrophy, if that is what it is. I am guessing it is. It is slight....but enough I notice, and enough damage/pinching/uncomfortableness that he started the tripping.

Good news still.....with the shim pad, the tripping *has stopped completely!* Which tells me the pinching has stopped. He is riding well now.

Pulling the saddle back has also leveled it out better. Prior to all my fixing the saddle didn't sit quite level on his back. Others said it sat fine, but I :think: it. I need to go with my gut. Nine out of my 10 hunches have been correct. 

OK, gotta get this day started.

Have a good one all!

Thinking of you Corgi! :hug:Remember what I said, Low potassium does major things to the brain. Hallucinations and all the funky stuff you mentioned your mom did is a by-product of low potassium. Hopefully they are pumping her full of it and you see a difference this morning.

RIDE STRONG~LIVE STRONG :gallop: Everybody!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

It's me again.....

More thinking....antoher reason I like R and D so much is the fact that they can admit when they don't know the answer to something.

I have come across so many horse people who seem to 'know it all', M is one of them. :icon_rolleyes: It is impossible to know everything about everything!

Yes, you can be an expert in your discipline, like PH and her endurance. Anyway...that is my two cents this morning. 

RIDE ON!:cowboy:


----------



## Roadyy

I need to borrow your 2 cents. I'm broke. 


Heya people. I miss ya'll. It's been chaos here.


Got more pics from the photo shoot and bought a new truck.


Don't have much time again this morning, but had to take a minute to get ya'll caught up.

Traded the 2011 Nissan Altima for a 2014 Ford F150 crew cab V8.


----------



## Blue

Busy, busy this morning!

*Corgi*, My best wishes for all things to come together well for you and your family. It's so hard.

*Nicker*, I'm so glad you're finally ENJOYING your rides. Who knows why people do that. My sister is very much the same way. Always needing to show off how much she knows. Annoying.

Please post a pic of the shim pad. My big paint has filled out nicely after getting him back from "those people" but he still has those pockets behind his withers and he stumbles somewhat. I've always chalked it up to his gawking at the scenery and not paying attention, but maybe not. I'd be willing to try a pad. His saddle fits well with very nice wet spots after a ride but always room for improvement and it wouldn't hurt to lift it just a little.

*Anita*, I don't understand why she let you ride that chestnut if she wasn't going to sell him to you. She sounds a little "off" to me. Feel bad for the horse in her care.

*Roadyy*, Your daughter is beautiful! Really nice pictures. And that is a very nice truck. Now maybe you can do more riding and camping instead of fixing?

*Vicki*, hope his soreness goes away soon. If he's a little chubby, maybe a pinch of skin got rubbed.

*Maryland*, Lol, I've ridden ahead on a couple of questionable trails only to find it wasn't nearly the big deal people thought it was. But I've been sent ahead on Lacey to find that the area was impassable too, so it's all fun right?


Well, life with 2 puppies in the house is interesting! It was rainy and really awful weather yesterday so it was like trying to keep children occupied on a rainy day. And there's an age and size difference so……. always busy. I have to be careful they don't get too rough with each other. Levi wants to grab one of Jesse's legs and shake and Jesse wants to latch on to Levi's ear and hold on. I'm constantly breaking it up.

Levi had his first vet check up yesterday and is nice and healthy. He got the last in the series of his puppy shots and his chip so we're set for a year. She gave me a huge compliment when I was asking questions about his appetite and some other things. We talked about his ears and the rate they were standing up which is very slowly, but in my experience that's just a good thing. She had commented that if I was concerned she could tape them, but we talked about the pros and cons of that and then she said that my dogs are all so well behaved and socialized and healthy that we obviously know what we're doing. Really made me feel good. I didn't tell her that about half of the time I'm just winging it.

It was so cold last night I blanketed old man Bart, but the others seem to be doing ok. I had to keep them in their stalls because their turnout area was so muddy and slick I worry about injuries. There was a fair amount of wind yesterday though so it should be better today.

Well, back to work this afternoon and stop for groceries on the way home so who know when I'll get home tonight.


----------



## Roadyy

I will be selling the big trailer and getting a 3 horse slant bumper pull this truck can pull. Then next year I will buy an RV to pull the trailer to the weekend rides.

The dually may be getting traded today towards a 2008 GMC Acadia with 3rd row seating for Michelle. She test drove it last night and this morning to work. Will find out about that deal today.


----------



## Blue

Lots of new cars and trucks goin' on here!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Ladona* My prayers are with you and your mom. Hope she makes a good recovery. 

*PH13* I love the cat in the little box. What a cutie. I always enjoy your riding pics, but that one takes the prize.

*MR* No wonder the ladies always use you as a guinea pig on steep trails. Your saddle probably gives you a very secure seat. Peaches is putting on weight and I may not have to buy another saddle, but if I do, I think I am going to try a saddle like yours. Hope the aquarium project goes well. Glad to hear your mom is settled in and doing well. Thanx for updating me on Batman.

*Celeste* Good that you are cautious because of the hunters. Seems like the first of the season they are swarming around like MR's ground bees. A bit too zealous to make a shot. Glad you got a good ride in.:thumbsup:

*TJ* Sorry Tim is having a difficult time. It is a serious commitment to take in another cat. Most of the time, you are talking about 16 years of ownership. Its a long haul. Hope everything is going well with the job. 

*Nickers* Nice pics. Glad you had a good ride. Of course Jay did well. He is a good boy, how could you expect anything else. LOL Would like to hear about the shem you are using to eliminate the pinch. I would love to figure out someway of using my saddle instead of forking out more money to get another. 

*Anita* The horse is very pretty. Hope he works out well. I was tempted to ask alittle about the paint. Then I thought about how little grazing area I have. I can't afford to take another one on. It is tempting though. Yes, the friend does have a horse and loves to ride every chance. I am hoping he will come and ride some. I have got to take the hoofjack out and shape Peaches feet. A and S are coming Thanksgiving weekend. I am hoping to get some riding in with the boots on. Still have not gotten a rubber mallet, but have been using my horse brush to tap them on. 

*Blue * I know what you mean about grieving over horses that are cripple or lame. My fear is the kill pen. That stays in the back of my mind. I wish I could take them all home to protect them. 
*
Vicki* Do ya think Boston was just tellin a, 'Mom I just don't feel like doing this today. Can ya take this tight thing off my tummy?' They are pretty smart. If they could only speak 'Peoplese.' At any rate, I hope he is ok.

*Rick* Very nice pics of DD. Nice truck:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Hope things get better so you can chime in more. We miss you too!

Got to go feed the babies. Hope you have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

Hey, after reading *Ellen's* post I feel like I miss things. This has happened before too. 

*TJ*, Tim is having a hard time? You're getting another cat?

*Phantom*, I must have missed a pic of a cat in a box. Telll me what page and I'll find it. 

This always worries me. I feel like something vital could be happening that I'm not finding because pages go missing :think:

Just talked to husband on the phone. We originally had thought about going to the cabin up north for Thanksgiving, but I'll have to work black Friday and Saturday and with puppies to keep warm we better wait. So Thanksgiving here! Ya'll are welcome!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Yes, you can be an expert in your discipline, like PH and her endurance.


Holy [email protected], I would never claim to be an expert in endurance! I can tell you what we do or what I have seen friends do..but it's a constant learning curve. Sure hope I don't come off like those people who "helped" you with your saddle.. :eek_color:




Blue said:


> *Phantom*, I must have missed a pic of a cat in a box. Telll me what page and I'll find it.


Easier to just post it again than to try to go back and find it:










I want to see puppy pics!!


*AA*: dealers like those make me cringe.. run

*ellen*: hope you get some riding time asap.

*Rick*: Amber is lovely. sounds like you have a lot of change going on.. prayers that it all turns out as hoped. you are a very generous man.



Went to the chiropractor this morning due to some hip/back pain and wasn't surprised when things were out of whack. No riding for me today to try to give my body a chance to recover and keep things where they belong.. and the weather is still so nice. Ugh. :neutral:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I can say with complete certainty, and I think I speak for all of us, NO! you most certainly do not come off as a "know it all". In fact I really like hearing your input.

Puppy pics coming very soon. Just been crazy busy and with the rain trying hard to keep everything clean and warm


----------



## Blue

Phantom, that cat!:rofl:
Puppies!
First vet appt. He was a trooper!







Played hard this morning







So serious!







I AM the boss of you!







Wish I were a better photographer.


----------



## Roadyy

Well the deal was approved for the 2008 Acadia. We meet at the bank this evening to do all the signatures so the dually and Altima are gone and the F150 and Acadia are in the stalls.

Cute animal pics.

I will try to get on here more often in the mornings. I hope I haven't missed too many major events.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- My thoughts are with you and your mom. That's a ton to go through. Hope you get that girls weekend. Take care of you so you can take care of mom.

Blue- I love that lil red heeler!

No riding here. Too crazy busy. Nike is fine, dirty dirty though. How do you get clean a horse that needs a bath and a vacuum? I have no way to bath him and def. no vacuum. I brush and brush and the dirt keeps coming up!

Hunting season is in full swing. I got a doe last night. I know some of you are not fond of it, but we don't buy meat. We only eat venison or chicken, so hunting is important to us. AFter work today, I have to get home and process the deer, get it in the freezer. Its a big job and I am running on 4 hours of sleep. If there is enough of me left, I have a riding lesson on Friday. Whew!


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, congrats on the new rides!

*Happy*, I'm not fond of venison, but I love elk. Sadly in Arizona it's next to impossible to get an elk tag and I'm a lousy hunter anyway

Getting horses clean… hmmmm… I just brush til my arm is tired and then look at them from a distance!


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Phantom, that cat!:rofl:
> Puppies!
> First vet appt. He was a trooper!
> View attachment 720754
> 
> Played hard this morning
> View attachment 720762
> 
> So serious!
> View attachment 720770
> 
> I AM the boss of you!
> View attachment 720778
> 
> Wish I were a better photographer.


Oh the cuteness!!!!!


----------



## Twalker

Hi All,

Not much going on here. No big rides for me. been riding in the arena. I tried bareback riding yesterday. I sure have lost my balancing skills hah. The girls at the barn got a laugh out of me. I just glad Lady is patient. Trying to get on her bareback is not fun.

Roadyy - Congrats on the new vechicles.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all
TWalker , kudos to you for getting on bare back. I really want to try it, mostly because some days I'm just too lazy to want to saddle up, but I've never tried and it's a scary prospect! I can just picture myself sliding straight off!

Corgi, I hope your mum is improving.

Roaddy, nice new car.

PH, I love the cat in a box! And I always listen avidly to any advice you offer. 

That applies to all or you here, I'm a novice so I listen to everyone because you all know more than me. However, I do try to apply critical thinking and make my own decisions. 

Blue, those puppies are gorgeous.

Happy, have fun processing that deer. I just vacuum packed half a cow, I feel your pain! LOL I haven't had much more than a taste of venison before, but it was very strong tasting, a little like kangaroo.

TJ, how is Tims catnip addiction going?

Boston seems fine, just a bit grumpy toward Rose. He knows that won't get far with me though. I haven't tried riding him again, might saddle him up on the weekend and try then. Have the day off today to take Ewan to get allergy testing done at the doctor. His hay fever is worse than ever this year. And taking Bronwyn to find a dress for her primary/grade school graduation dinner next month. This will be challenging, she is going through an ugly duckling stage at the moment and is carrying a bit much weight. Need to find her something she likes, to boost her confidence.


----------



## Happy Place

Venison tastes differently depending on where it was living and how well you process it. I hunt off a farm, so mine are mostly corn fed, mild tasting. I have had some from the swamps in the U.P. of Michigan that taste much more gamey!

I brushed and brushed today, so much so that Nike stopped eating and moaned! He loves a good grooming. Today he had new yellowish stains on him. Different from the green stains of summer LOL.

Here is a cute video. Horse plays dead every time his rider tries to get on him. He will even stop eating carrots, mid action! It's in an Asian dialect, but you will get the idea!

Horse Pretends To Be Dead Every Time He’s Supposed To Go For A Ride | The Horseaholic


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: the pups are cute beyond words. you do a fine job documenting their adorableness.

*Rick*: glad the car situation is figured out. hope your trailer sells easily. check in when you can. i know i miss your humor.

*HP*: congrats on your doe! can't help you with messy horses.. i also brush and then just kind of squint. that video was sure something.. not sure if the horse was trained to do that or what (notice it's not all the same incident as the bit changes).

*Twalker*: how great to try bareback! if you keep practicing, your seat will improve. my SIL and I were just talking at dinner than we may use muzzle loader season as bareback time, as we would only be riding around the farm anyway.. but not sure if I am that brave or not.

*Vicki*: good luck with dress shopping. also hope your son can find some relief from his hay fever. hopefully boston was just have an off day and will be back to normal next time you saddle up.

*tj*: hope you aren't buried in snow!


Since I couldn't ride today, I took the dogs to go pick apples. Going to try to store them.. see if it's really as easy as the internet makes it sound. :wink:

The dogs picked the apples:











and the cat prepped them for storage:











Hope to get out for an easy ride with Gina tomorrow.


----------



## tjtalon

Very quick post, have read the last 2 pages fast but I did read them.Blue, NO. Not getting another cat, no way. Tim just has to settle his stuff.

Ellen, ditto on the above re Tim. I know the time commitment, I was lucky to have had Savannah for as long as I did. She was almost 13 when she died. Tim's only 3, he can learn to be a solo cat.

Vickie, he does love his 'nip! Getting a morning stoner on seems to lately be helping him out.

Actually, tonight when I came home, he was surprisingly "normal"; calm, said "hi", no crying, went to the window to look for snow-squirrels & hasn't been hanging around me neededly. This is a good thing!

Dawn, no, I didn't get buried in snow! Lucked out w/getting in a "pocket" (Denver-etc-area phenomenon) where it was a nasty drive in to work then it all went away. All around, esp southeast, not so much. I got really lucky.

More luck: as much as I've appreciated/am appreciating working so many hours (one day off per week since I started this job) I have Fri/Sat/Sun off coming up. Whew. Really am a bit (well, a lot) tired & fried, & have lots of home stuff to catch up on...and do need some rest & recover time.

Did try calling Janice, left a msg. Sunday looks like kinda okay weather (more snow expected Friday) so maybe just maybe I can go out there. Might be muddy, but Soirit can do mud. Just have to find out if she can help me w/saddle before she leaves for church, then I think I can be on my own. Thinking out loud here....

Have to go get stuff ready for tomorrow. 2 more days, then...off. I do need it. Need to catch up with all the changes.

Love to all, sorry I haven't responded to everything, but I have read it all.


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: Are you getting a large snow storm?
Heard some stuff on the news this evening.

Deer stew and such.
We eat a lot of it, two years ago tried something new.
2 tablespoons of peanut butter to the pot(3 gallon size).
It's not enough that people know what it is, but always well accepted.
I even add to turkey soup and it is awesome.
Just a thought! The gamey flavor can be made more subtle.

No one here has ever came off as a know-it-all that I can tell.
We share our own perspective, advise, and adventures.
We also know what works for some does not work for others.
I believe we are lucky to have formed such a great following here.

All this being said I belong to some other forums(aquarium related).
If anything you say that is interpreted wrong it can be taken as fighting words.
I don't get it. Some just need to throw sand in the sandbox!

Got pulled over this evening by a trooper coming home from DC.
For 1 bulb out on the tag light. A minor thing, pulled over in a heavy traffic area though.

Good Night All:
Time to Grow some Corn.


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, I agree, this is the most agreeable group I've ever had the pleasure to be involved with. Why do they bother to stop you for such a small thing? They could have gotten your plate number and mailed you a warning! 

*TJ*, glad you were able to take a moment to drop in. I'll keep my fingers crossed for Sunday for you! Tim will come around. Do we need an intervention for his catnip addiction?

*Phantom*, that is one talented cat! And your dogs! Wow! They harvest fruit. You've really got yourself a good life right now. I've not heard of storing apples in newspaper. Explain please.

*Happy*, That video was hilarious! Phantom I noticed the bit changes as well, but, my O my, what talented training!

The only venison I've ever had was horribly gamey.

*Twalker*, bareback is such good exercise! 

Trying to make Thanksgivng plans and just found out I have to be at work at 6 am on Friday morning. Ugh!


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> Holy [email protected], I would never claim to be an expert in endurance! I can tell you what we do or what I have seen friends do..but it's a constant learning curve. Sure hope I don't come off like those people who "helped" you with your saddle.. :eek_color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easier to just post it again than to try to go back and find it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh my no, I wasn't insinuating that AT ALL! I respect your knowledge in your discipline! It was definitely a compliment 

Yes, I believe that what ever you are doing that you should forever learn and become better. The day you think you know it all....is the day you should quit, b/c you can't know it all. :wink: (goes for my job too!)

To clarify, as I rattled that off quickly. Some people I know (not on here) but in 'real' life, and M is sometimes like this.....they 'seem' to know everything about EVERYTHING! My newest colleague is a little like this....maybe the age? 30? But she always seems to know and have a better understanding of EVERYTHING.....it's not just horses I'm referring to, it's financial stuff...ya da ya da....down to knowing what is you best underwear.

Although I like both ladies very much, the "I know everything" sometimes gets a bit much b/c a person just CAN'T in the short life time they have lived....nor in my 'short' life time. LOL

*Simply put.....if you don't know the answer....SAY SO. M would never admit she doesn't know, she always has an answer. C my new colleague is like that with teaching too....you're NEW, you can't have all the answers!
*
I respect R and D b/c they _have_ said, they don't know....particularly about my saddle fittings. They know some, but not enough to give an expert advice.

*THOSE are the types of people I respect b/c they can admit they don't know or understand things. Ya know. 

That's where I was going with that*. :wink:

Love the kitty.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Got some pictures of my pad for ya. I have to get them off my phone first tho! 

TJ, here's to hoping you get a little horse time! :cowboy:

Can't believe it's only Wednesday....the week is going very S...L...O...W

Deer bologna is the BEST! :wink: My students will bring me some.

BLUE, the pics of your pups has finally come up on my screen. Very cute!

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

No, Blue, no intervention needed quite yet, 'tho Tim does seem to be a maintenance 'nipper. if he starts trying to break into the bottle by himself, then there's a problem...

Yes, MR, huge storm but I got lucky enough yesterday to be in one of those weird Denver area "pockets; very nasty early a.m. trying to drive to work, but only 4-5" of snow that melted by afternoon. A few miles away got hammered by 2 feet of the stuff. The plains got a lot more, of course, plus wind-driven banks of it. Janice's place must look interesting right now...

As for "know-it-all's" I just nod & walk away. I agree, people who can say "I don't know" have my respect, especially when it's followed up by "but let's try & find out, maybe someone else has a better idea.."

I don't care for the venison I've had, but the elk I've had has been wonderful.

I want to look at HP's video tonight when I get home, hopefully.

2 more days, I'm a little whupped. Blue, that's really crummy about having to be at work so early the day after Thanksgiving, I feel for you. I've had so many holidays ripped off by work, they're too many to count. This year, I'll have Thanksgiving off, because the culinary school will be closed. Haven't had a Thanksgiving or Christmas off for about 15 years...

Later all, gotta get out the door in a few minutes. Love to all (& yes, this IS a singular group. i just don't understand sniping on a forum, but there's the know-it-all syndrome again!)


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, here's to hoping you get a little horse time! :cowboy:
> 
> 
> :gallop:


Me too!!


----------



## VickiRose

TJ, have a great day at work, I hope your get more cooked food, who knows they may even do a trial thanksgiving dinner next week and save you cooking! 

PH, talented animals you have there

Nicker, I agree completely

Had a loooong day, but achieved everything we wanted. Bronwyn got her dress, shoes and some accessories for her dinner. I'll have to post pics. 
Ewan had his allergy tests done, apparently he is allergic to pretty much all the common allergens except dogs. The worst ones were grasses (especially rye grass) and cats! Marronbait and Kitkat might have to become outdoor cats! Apparently it's too late in the spring/summer to start desensitising this year, so we will start next year. The main one he can get treated for is the grasses. While we were there, the doctor decided to get his thyroid tested too, just because it looked a bit enlarged and he happened to notice it. So lucky Ewan ended up with itchy welts all up his left arm from the allergy test and a blood test in the right arm, I think he wished he'd gone to school....


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, glad you got your dress shopping done. Too bad about the allergies though. I know that I'm allergic to almost everything! Household dust is annoying. Funny i'm not allergic to dogs or horses! Anyway I get a kenalog shot yearly and take my allergy meds and manage to make it through a day. Are you going to try the shots for your son?


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Blue, 
Was thinking about the desensitising shots (one a month for three years!!!!) but the doctor suggested a new tablet that might be just as effective, but I think it's daily? Meanwhile he has prescribed a couple of tablets and some eye drops that should help.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> I've not heard of storing apples in newspaper. Explain please.


I hadn't heard of it either.. but after seeing all those apples still on the trees, I did some *gasp* research on the internet about apple storage. I found multiple sites using the same technique. In theory, you can store apples for months if you doit right. You need to start with an unblemished apple (no bruises or breaks in the skin). Wrap it in newspaper and loosely pack them into a container. Crates are the best, but the sites showed plastic and even cardboard boxes - just can't be totally air-tight. The newspaper is to keep the apples from touching, which can encourage rot. Place container in a cool, humid environment that isn't cold enough to freeze (in my case, they will be in the old garage, which is heated just enough to keep it above freezing). The humidity is kind of the wild factor for me, but hoping the old concrete will release some humidity (ideal place is a root cellar). As a fun aside, do not store apples with potatoes as something the potatoes emit makes the apples rot. I hate seeing food go to waste, so figured even if the experiment doesn't work, the apples would have just rotted on the tree.



*MR*: hope you didn't get a ticket for that light. how ridiculous. hoping for some pics of the project tank as it develops.

*tj*: glad you didn't get buried. also glad you will be getting some time off soon. give Tim some nip for me.

*NM*: I agree that anybody who thinks they have all the answers is wrong.. and it does sometimes seem to go along with age, but also seems to be a whole mentality. never did understand why admitting to not knowing something was bad. how else do you learn and grow?

*Vicki*: glad the shopping was successful (and def would love pics), but what a bummer about your poor son. hope you can find a way to make him comfortable without having to oust the cats.


Not sure what my plans for the day are yet. Had hoped to ride, but the weather is already cloudy, windy, and very damp. May be another work in the house day (which my back/hip prolly wouldn't mind anyway). Why couldn't those 60s have stayed?! I need to win the lottery and then could winter with Rick.


----------



## Celeste

Phantom,

Here's what I do to preserve apples:

-- I peel and cut them up into slices.

-- I put them in a bowl containing "fruit fresh" and water.

-- Then dip them in a bowl of sugar (or sugar and cinnamon)

-- Process them in my dehydrator.

-- When they are dry, I bag them up in zip locks and refrigerate them.

The only problem with getting them to last through the winter is keeping them hidden from the kids. 

Actually, I am not sure they have even lasted more than 3 weeks. Once the word gets out, my kids and all their friends visit and clean them out.


----------



## Roadyy

Dawn, you and I both would be going through a divorce if you wintered with me. Just sayin. lol

I didn't realize how much stuff I had in the dually until cleaning it out and shoving in the back seat of the Ford. My console in the front seat had over 100 receipts stacked in there. My file cabinet. Believe it or not I know what each one of them are for. Now the Ford has an even larger console compartment so I may be able to put a file box in there to keep the receipts. lol


I will get a pic this evening of the back seat area and all the stuff shoved in for now.


Corgi, I truly hope things work out for your mother quickly. 

I offered Michelle to go with me to visit family in Ms weekend after Thanksgiving. She is now backing out due to 2nd daughter may be working that weekend and needing transportation as well as a friend's daughter coming for a visit. Even her 8 passenger vehicle will not be roomy enough for us all.

I'm hoping to get rained out after lunch today as I have a 3/2 dw on 20 for $700 month to go look at. Realtor promised not to rent it to anyone until I gave a yea or neh. She is a friend of ours.

Sorry I didn't catch everything to be caught up, but with us being so busy here at work I have had a rush of new equipment to put together.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Dawn, you and I both would be going through a divorce if you wintered with me. Just sayin.


Why, whatever do you mean?! :biggrin:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Seems odd to wish for rain, but if it means you can go see that property sooner, then wishing for rain it is!


----------



## Roadyy

​Hmm. no rain out as it was a small band that hit during working hours. Big band coming later this evening, likely while I'm feeding horses.

Dawn,, I will only respond with there will be a lot of saddle fitting going on and leave it at that.:cowboy::twisted:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Roadyy said:


> Hmm. no rain out as it was a small band that hit during working hours. Big band coming later this evening, likely while I'm feeding horses.
> 
> Dawn,, I will only respond with there will be a lot of saddle fitting going on and leave it at that.:cowboy::twisted:


Having a blonde moment on this one....don't get it. :dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Having a blonde moment on this one....don't get it. :dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:


I did:icon_rolleyes:Rick...oh my...just, will say how Dawn fits (in) in her saddle is not up to you. Just enjoy the scenery:wink:

I'm trying to wind down, so got on here in a "safe place". Got pretty p'od. My "relief" person called the supv at 2:30pm that she'd be "an hour late", due to her daughter being in the hospital (unk reason, but the daughter is an adult, & from what I've heard from this woman [a drama queen] the daughter is involved w/rotten men & drugs etc). Ok...so you have a weird life, I'm not judgemental, etc...

But she didn't show up for 3 & 1/2 hours, at 6:30 pm. I'd already had my lunch hours before & by 5pm I was dizzy from my blood sugar dropping. I asked a chef for an orange & he gave me an orange & a yogurt (helped, a lot). Could've been worse, she could've been much later I guess.

I'm just beat. So relieved one more day to go. If she's late tomorrow (btw, this is the 2nd time, but first time was only 15 minutes...."oh! traffic was SO bad etc..." yeah, like, so leave home earlier, darlin'...)

Ok, done ranting. Tim was NOT happy, but he's snoozing now (I swear that cat can tell time).

Janice & I played text tag for a bit this morning. Sunday is out, Friday is snow, maybe Saturday. That does depend on the weather. Today was really really windy (opened my car door & had to pull in my leg quick before the door slammed on it), she had to cancel her Rocky Mountain Therapy horse classes because of the high winds, way more than where I was at, which was windy enough her class for giving lessons is up somewhere way west & south of me; you all may have heard of Boulder, that area, but boonier. Boulder can get some vicious wind.)

I'm going to go try to find HP's video then go to bed...

PS I'm trying to figure out how to get my balance ball high enough to let my legs not touch the floor, so I can practice some exercises in my Swift "Centered Riding" book. Thinking of plopping it on my big bucket, protecting the edges w/a rag rug. Gonna see if that works, at some point in my days off.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Mahogany veneer, no finish applied yet.








De-laminated mess of old oak plywood.








No energy to work on this any during the week.
It will have to wait for the weekend most likely.

Not a great match but I was just not going to buy more stuff.
130 or so sheets of veneer left and 1 sheet of Birch plywood left.
It is what it is. Free repairs just some time.
Should look great when I m done, though.

No ticket from the trooper, just a repair order.

We are to receive an 1" of rain tomorrow.
Not a camping weekend, daughter singing @ church Sunday.

Good Night All:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here is my shim pad. IT has three pockets that you can move around the shims, which are wool.

As per the fitter, I have two shims in the front pockets and the others are empty. It does not appear to cause bridging when I do that. It also keeps the saddle off his shoulders.

Keeping two up front does raise the pommel a bit higher than it should be, but if I don't, I catch him tripping. Bonus, it's comfy for me.  That is also probably why it slides back on the hills...but we are working on that.

This one came from Rod's.com. I have seen different versions out there on-line.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all.


MN17, I was flirting with danger in regards to Dawn saying she would winter with me here in Florida if she hit the lottery. :wink:
I like the look of that shim pad. I hope it does the trick and helps both of you.

Terry, I hope the co-worker gets on track so you can enjoy the job more. Hopefully it is working out for the most part and you are happy. Tim will settle in just like sleep time.


Celeste, how is that bird brain doing? Any riding lately or has the second job taken any free time away?

MR, I look forward to seeing the progress pics of the wood. Hope daughter reaches people with her voice and song Sunday.

I am enjoying driving the new truck and learning all the little gadgets. Here are some day light pics of it for you.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, I feel for ya. Hang in there. Things seem to work out.

*Nicker*, thanks for that picture. It helps a lot. I'll look into one.

*Maryland*, I really admire your ingenuity. Would like progress pics.

*Roadyy*, I'm still finding buttons and stuff on my new jeep!

Speaking of pics, I want to post one last pic of Lacey's leg, but its hard as it got so cold so fast she really woolly'd up.

My older GSD, Molly, isn't feeling well and we don't know why. She's slightly better this morning, but still not right. Worried. Vet agreed to give one more day. There's just nothing to go on right now. Vitals are all normal, appetite good, drinking, peeing….. just not herself. Can't explain. One more day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*tj*: i hope your supervisor was aware of that woman's behavior? being late by 15 minutes once is one thing (though even that would aggravate me), but by over 3 hours?! how long are you stuck there if the person decides to just not show up at all?

*MR*: tank looks like its coming along nicely to me. i would never have noticed it being a 'poor match.' and once its done, people will be looking at the contents, not the tank itself, right?

*NM*: if the fitter is who suggested the shims that way and you and Jay both like the results, then it sounds like a good solution to me. i would be interested to see pics of the saddle both in the position you start out in and where it lands when it slides back. just nosey. :wink:

*Rick*: glad you are liking the new toy. depending on how many features there are, you may never find them all. i still occasionally find something new on the car and I have had it a couple years now.

*Blue*: fingers and toes crossed that Molly snaps out of her funk. nothing is as worrisome as knowing something is wrong but not what or how to fix it.


----------



## Celeste

Nice saddle pad. Nice truck. Nice mahogany.

Rick, my new job is taking up more time that I want to spend at it. I have a good bit of time off from my other job around Christmas, so that should help.

I have ridden a few times, but not enough.

Oh, and Rick, the bird is talking up a storm. Mostly he sounds like a human that is in another room and you can't tell what he is saying. He clearly says "it's a sweet bird", "it's weird", and "what's she say?".


----------



## tjtalon

Dawn, yes the supv was aware. She'll get written up. If she hadn't shown up I would have had to stay, no choice. Relieved that didn't happen. Her shift is the closing at 11:30p. I would've had to be here 530 this morning anyway. Good thing that didn't happen! I would've called the acct mngr & told him not possible. Pics don't show up on my phone, will have to wait till home to see shim pad. Always fascinated when Janice does miracles with those.


----------



## Roadyy

Here is the cl ad for the dw on 20 acres saved for me.

3/2 M/H in Fountain, By Broker


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Rick*: Property looks like it has a lot of potential. Lots of space for people and ponies. The decorating inside is maybe a bit out there, but that is easily ignored (a lot of that looks exactly like a place I lived back when I worked at the breeding farm.. always did wonder who picked the patterns). Big tub will be nice after a rough day at work! What does one do with a fireplace in Florida?


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Went out to work with Peaches using the hoofjack. Decided a simple task like cleaning her hooves would be a good start. What can I say, she did great. Started to let her back out and decided, well why not put her boots on and then let her out for a while. She walked around as if to say, 'What boots ma?' Since I had told yall how good she looked in boots, thought I would take a few pics. Will use the hoofjack for a couple more cleanings and then get my nips and rasp out. As Nickers would say 'Woo hoo'


----------



## phantomhorse13

*ellen*: so glad the boots were a non-event! does that mean you may get some saddle time this weekend?


----------



## Roadyy

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Rick*: Property looks like it has a lot of potential. Lots of space for people and ponies. The decorating inside is maybe a bit out there, but that is easily ignored (a lot of that looks exactly like a place I lived back when I worked at the breeding farm.. always did wonder who picked the patterns). Big tub will be nice after a rough day at work! What does one do with a fireplace in Florida?




Work on saddle fitting?:confused_color::shrug::wave:


No tub for me unless very sore. I'm a shower man where the dirt washes off and in the drain not into the water I'm bathing in. YUK!


I like having a fire Christmas morning whether its hot enough for one or not. Tradition in my house and makes good wrapping paper disposal. lol



Ellen, sounds like Peaches is going to be your last horse. Very glad to see this and can't wait to see some trail pics from horse back.


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 I sure would love to get some saddle time. I really want to ride with the boots on around here so I can see how she will do under saddle. A and S are suppose to come next weekend for about 3 days, so I can get back into the riding routine and take Peaches on the trail with her boots.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick I believe you are right. She is such a good horse. So far I can't say anything negative about her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> No tub for me unless very sore. I'm a shower man where the dirt washes off and in the drain not into the water I'm bathing in.
> 
> I like having a fire Christmas morning whether its hot enough for one or not. Tradition in my house and makes good wrapping paper disposal.


Tubs are only for soaking IMO - need to be clean before getting in or most definitely yuck. 

Good idea to use the fireplace for wrapping paper disposal! Hopefully a couple marshmallows around for afterwards, too. Or saddles. :wink: Whatever works for you. lol.


*ellen*: maybe you could get Peaches tacked up and take her for a walk in hand around your place as a test run for the boots. if she doesn't mind them in the paddock, I bet she doesn't care about them out of it. and then you can practice with one flopping on just her pastern by the gaiter too (that was always my worry with a horse new to boots.. if they slipped off the foot but stayed on the pastern what would happen).


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 I will try that and see how she does. Great suggestion about tacking her up and walking her. Thanx.


----------



## Roadyy

I would still prefer a hot tub out on the porch to a garden tub. Seems I have to create my own bubbles, with caution, in the garden tub.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I would still prefer a hot tub out on the porch to a garden tub.


Well that place does have a back deck.. if you wind up with it, maybe you can go from making your own LQ trailer to making your own hot tub!


----------



## Roadyy

That is doable and take less effort than this LQ thing I never seem to have time for. Going to drive out to the DW location just to check out the road after all this rain. If it's too bad then I'm not sure its worth it to me. Still not 100% sure since I'll have to pay for fencing and barn material. The only high point is the potential to buy later.

The woman that I usually rides with asked about doing some riding next week so hoping to get in a ride with her and her friend one day before Thanksgiving. I'll still ride the other days myself.


----------



## Happy Place

Not much going on here, just trying to make it through the week. I have a lesson tomorrow! 

I've been grooming daily. I always think they are able to regulate their temp better with a clean ish coat. Today Nike was all matted down from yesterday's rain. His coat is getting wooly! We are supposed to get snow on Saturday. 

DH was at the farm today helping the farmer with a truck repair. He sent me some pics of him and buster and said he and farmer talked horses a bit. Not sure what that means!!!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here is my shim pad. IT has three pockets that you can move around the shims, which are wool.
> 
> As per the fitter, I have two shims in the front pockets and the others are empty. It does not appear to cause bridging when I do that. It also keeps the saddle off his shoulders.
> 
> Keeping two up front does raise the pommel a bit higher than it should be, but if I don't, I catch him tripping. Bonus, it's comfy for me.  That is also probably why it slides back on the hills...but we are working on that.
> 
> This one came from Rod's.com. I have seen different versions out there on-line.


Oh, this looks just like the one that Janice puts on Bailey (she has another also, Spirit has her "own"). Nice, very nice! I love to watch her switch shims here & there; quite the mystery, but it always works. Rarely does she put another thingie underneath, but I've only seen that when she's adjusting for how I am, & to make the horse comfortable. That hasn't happened for a long time, since my seat got better.


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, the truck looks really nice, as does the dw & property. Hope the road works out, after the rain-test. Yes, tubs are for soaking, for sure. I have a fireplace, but am apprehensive to use it, since who knows when the flue has been cleaned. Would be nice 'tho.

Which reminded me of the book I just picked up from the security office, "Riding Fear Free". Hope it's good. Last book I got was so airy-fairy-rainbow-unicorn fart that I was very glad it was only 8 bucks (looked good on the amazon ad & was supposedly about ground/lunge training/exercises. Not.). Now, that one would be a good fireplace starter.

Am glad to be home. Herself showed up on time (followed in the door by the supv, w/folder in hand...her write-up, I'm sure). She was all chatty chatty chatty down the hall w/a chef. I ignored her. Back at the desk, while waiting to clock out, I heard her whining to the supv that she needs tomorrow off, but can't find anyone, & is getting a cold & is SOOO tired (I can't believe she dropped a hint & I heard NO apology whatsoever for last night). That's when it got me (after a day of trying to stay awake & feeling ill). I clocked out on the phone, picked up my bag & said 'I've had one day off a week in two months & worked over 12 hrs yesterday. I think I'm good".

Hear whine voice "I knooow", then "Well excuse ME".

Exit door to car. I don't do that kind of thing, never have. My first thought was "Have the job. Have a computer. Indeed.com still exists. I can keep looking, while keeping a paycheck coming in."

Thank God, I have 3 days off. I seriously need a horse breath.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I'll make sure to get an occasional pics as the tank progresses.
No hurry for me, I'm getting substrate at TSC this weekend, I hope?

No camping this weekend, Have to work at mom's condo.
Getting ready to sell and all.

Work has been a bear, feel like I work in the IT department lately.
Cabling, moving computers etc... New lab recently completed.
Everyone always needs a cable made for something.
One more day left! Friday? 

Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow, miss a few days and I get so far behind! Just read and caught up on everyone. 

New vehicles, cute puppies, cat-in-the-box, overworked, high cat, mahogany aquarium, singing daughter, picture-perfect daughter, land, grubby horses, know-it-alls and saddle pads, Peachy boots and new friends, bareback riding and saddle fitting bottoms. 

That about sums it up, yes? 

Corgi: praying your mother fully recovers. 

No time to post. Will check in tomorrow:wave:


----------



## Stan

*feeling left out*

I mannaged to get a ride in yesterday. I had to go down to Auckland. Lawyer called. 10 ks out from home and it rained all the way 3 hours in it However on the bright side I did not get bucked off.

As I had to leave unexpectedly thursday night I left a note for SWMBO the property tax had to be paid by Friday evening and asked her to pay them. I get home a few minutes ago and see the caption on my note I should have paid them. Now its a 10% penalty and I was out of town. Can't win.:x

Having trouble getting the tucker to fit the ride but Ill keep working at it.










Cheers all :cowboy:

Rick I like your new ride and those photos.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! TGIF!!! What a long week. We had a community night last night, so I feel like I just went to bed! :icon_rolleyes:

Shim pad.....PH, are you thinking it slides until it reaches his pockets? If so, I actually try to make sure the shims are there, but yes, I suspect there is still a bit of adjustment when doing steep hills. After a very steep ascent the back of saddle will be slightly behind his croup (I think that is what it is called. The cowlick) 

Truthfully the fitter wanted two pads on the right side (apparently he looked more scooped out on the right), one on the left front and one on the left back corner (b/c he bet I feel like I am *reaching* with my left stirrup) _How'd he know that? I didn't even know that until I got back on?????_

I tried that suggestion, but within 15 minutes my lower back was SCREAMING! He said it would take a good month for *my* body to adjust to the changes. I couldn't do it.....the pain was unbearable, so I played around with the shims, took out the back one, which was causing the pain for me, and you saw what I came up with.

Like I said, he hasn't ridden better ever, it's just the steep ascents that cause the sliding. I got a liner, very thin to help with that. We tried it once, and I saw a difference, but the truth will unfold when we hit the mountains.

Not sure when that will occur. Weather looking cold and sketchy this weekend.

Next week....three days, then we have 5 off! WooHOO! 

Here are some other shim pads I found after I bought mine.....how I never knew they existed till I needed one is beyond me.

Classic Equine BioFit Shim Fleece Pad - Statelinetack.com

Mine, but sold from StateLine Diamond Wool Contour Relief Pad - Statelinetack.com

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...1WyqlKl6zSBv4OwnZShyhcX3yG2_KlL2h0aAmUR8P8HAQ

I am sure I am part of the problem with the saddle, as my pelvis is so crooked...but I can't help that.....can't be fixed....so I will do what I can to help Jay carry me around. :loveshower:

Roaddy, quite a truck! I'm confused. Is the house for YOU or DW? I thought you were trying to find a place for yourself and the horses?

Speaking of foot in mouth. I was chatting away, noticed I forgot to put my rings on yesterday morning :icon_rolleyes:, rushing. When I looked at my newly married colleague, as she has the most beautiful wedding ring.

It was GONE! I said, where's yours? She walked away, head held low. :sad: Oh my.....I said the wrong thing I guess. Trouble in paradise. Won't go there again!!! :hide: 

Speaking of colleagues. Mr. 3:15 spent one whole lunch complaining about the up coming community night. (now I will not eat in there, but I digress) Here's the kicker.....HE DIDN'T EVEN PARTICIPATE!  Each day he amazes me at how big of a jerk he's becoming. Ugh.

OK, I gotta go.

Have a wonderful day.

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

*Stan,* glad you didn't get bucked off, but sorry that ride cost you 10% more.

*HP*, have fun on the lesson and hope the DH had a productive talk with Farmer Roy. 

*AA*, glad you are caught up and ready for saddle fitting training.

*Terry*, Glad you have 3 days off. I really hope you can get some rest as well as enjoyment. 

*Corgi*, Glad your aunt was there to help talk to the staff about treatment. Hope it gets her back to 100% quickly.




Went out to two different properties last night to check them out. First was a single wide fenced on 3/4 acre and the other was the dw on 20 acres. The single was really rough older mobile home. The road to the dw was doable, but rough. The property is badly overgrown with Hydrilla and 7-10' trees.

I don't think I want to take that place either because the amount of work and funds it will take to clear and fence someone else's property for my horses. With new truck payment and $700 rent I would not have much left to pay for those doings.

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Shim pad.....PH, are you thinking it slides until it reaches his pockets? If so, I actually try to make sure the shims are there, but yes, I suspect there is still a bit of adjustment when doing steep hills. After a very steep ascent the back of saddle will be slightly behind his croup


I was once taught a saddle does its best to find its own happy place and wherever possible let it sit there. Not sure that I think that is really the end-all to saddle fitting (because then any chunky, mutton-withered horse would only be ridden bareback!), but it does sometimes get you to take a look at what you have and where it goes. And it could just be a question of needing a breastcollar and/or crupper for steep hills, esp if you tend to ride with a loose girth.

I said it was more a nosey request than anything specific. :wink: Hope you get some saddle time this weekend, but going to need your winter woolies.


*HP*: have a good lesson today!

*tj*: glad you get some time off. your coworker sounds like a real piece of work. :icon_rolleyes:

*MR*: hope work gives you a break today and that weekend work plans so smoothly. fingers crossed the condo sells quickly.

*AA*: hope busy is in a good way. look forward to hearing an update.

*Stan*: glad you got a ride in, but its terrible that it cost you a penalty on the payment. hope the lawyer stuff is done very soon. in looking at your photo, i enjoyed the fact your shirt matches the flowering trees and the edges of the road in the background.

*Rick*: sorry to hear neither property is workable. how frustrating.


to everyone else: :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Nickers* Thanks for the details on the shem pads. I have the one from Valley Vet. Really good pad! Peaches is really putting on weight after I got her that round bale. May not need anything extra now, but if I do, I think I will use a wool Navajo blanket and just fold it over once and put it over the pad at her withers. You were talking about putting your foot in your mouth.......I understand, I have a chronic case of hoof and mouth disease. I guess it happens to everybody. Oh, well.

*Stanley* I'll bet that bike is comfy without a shem or saddle. Nice bike for sure.

*MR* Looking forward to progress on the aquarium. Mahogany is a beautiful wood choice. Can't wait to see the finished product.

*Celeste* We need more bird videos. I think it is so neat how the little fella has become so vocal in 'Peoplese'. If he ever went back to hanging out with the other starlings, they would never understand him. I can see all those blank stares now.

Have a lunch date today. Don't know how that will go. Gotten so socially unskilled since becoming a hermit. The guy likes to ride horses as much as me, so we shall see. Lunch at the BBQ place and then an extensive tour of Bankhead horse trails and trailheads. If I don't totally scare him off, maybe he will at least agree to become a riding buddy:thumbsup:

Well, guess I better go feed before the critters riot. 

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AladdinAVR

wow! huge post thread. new to this place.  lovely horses that you all have


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I think that it would be really nice if you had a regular riding buddy. Maybe him being a man will make it more interesting. On your lunch date you can quiz him about important things.
1. Can you string fence?
2. How are you on digging post holes?


----------



## Roadyy

Welcome Alladin. If you think this one is huge you should have been here for the one we lost and replaced with this one. It towered over any 3 threads combined on this site. Hope you help us get back atop the leader board with your added posts.


Ellen, glad you are dating and hope things work out for at least a riding buddy.


----------



## Blue

Mornin'! Pretty quiet here. Puppies are doing well but wearing me out. Waiting for the stalls to dry a little more. Really irritating me that they're so dirty but nothing I can do about it right now.

I have a load of hay coming on Tuesday. With the barn full I can order the dg soil I want to redo the stalls. It has to be dumped in the driveway to the barn so need to get the hay first. After that's done we'll get the material for the driveways. We got 24 RR ties last weekend and that should make a nice border, but will be a lot of work to set. Ugh, sometimes I feel much older than I should.

*Roadyy*, sorry neither property is going to work for you. Searching for property to land on is exhausting.

*Stan*, nice picture. That really stinks about the extra 10% on the property taxes though. Hope the legal issue is over soon so you can get on with the rest of your life.

*Anita*, glad you could touch base with us. 

*Ellen*, A lunch date! How exciting making new friends and acquaintances. And a horse person too. Have a good time. You also need to ask him how he is at raking manure.

*Aladdin*, Welcome! It can be a struggle to keep up, but worth it.

*Corgi*, that's good news, no? Hope all is going well.

*Nicker*, thanks for the extra info. I think I like the one you have best. It seems to have more options. Just need to order the largest one available.

*Happy*, I agree with you. They seem to be able to regulate their temperature better when brushed out. I don't know how you're finding the time daily. I seem to be falling behinder and behinder.

*TJ*, It seems to be feast or famine with jobs doesn't it. First scrambling to find a job and now more hours than you want. I hear ya. Same boat. Not sure what to do.  I need a PT job to help care for all these animals, but they keep scheduling me more than I want. I gotta keep looking as well.


----------



## Roadyy

I am off all of next week and will not be back to work til the 30th. I may or may not be on with my phone so I will tell you all now in case I do not get on Thursday. 

Happy Thanksgiving Day to all of you in the USA. 


Have a great weekend and week leading up to it. To the rest I still hope you have a wonderful week and will miss yall too.


----------



## Stan

phantomhorse13 said:


> I was once taught a saddle does its best to find its own happy place and wherever possible let it sit there. Not sure that I think that is really the end-all to saddle fitting (because then any chunky, mutton-withered horse would only be ridden bareback!), but it does sometimes get you to take a look at what you have and where it goes. And it could just be a question of needing a breastcollar and/or crupper for steep hills, esp if you tend to ride with a loose girth.
> 
> I said it was more a nosey request than anything specific. :wink: Hope you get some saddle time this weekend, but going to need your winter woolies.
> 
> 
> *HP*: have a good lesson today!
> 
> *tj*: glad you get some time off. your coworker sounds like a real piece of work. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> *MR*: hope work gives you a break today and that weekend work plans so smoothly. fingers crossed the condo sells quickly.
> 
> *AA*: hope busy is in a good way. look forward to hearing an update.
> 
> *Stan*: glad you got a ride in, but its terrible that it cost you a penalty on the payment. hope the lawyer stuff is done very soon. in looking at your photo, i enjoyed the fact your shirt matches the flowering trees and the edges of the road in the background.
> 
> *Rick*: sorry to hear neither property is workable. how frustrating.
> 
> 
> to everyone else: :wave:


The shirt. THE SHIRT !!!! Is that all you noticed. How well my pink shirt blended into the back ground. What about the lion of a man inside the shirt What does a man have to do to be noticed.:icon_rolleyes::wink:

Cheers all:cowboy:


----------



## Stan

phantomhorse13 said:


> Well that place does have a back deck.. if you wind up with it, maybe you can go from making your own LQ trailer to making your own hot tub!


 
Don't forget the bubbles.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Stan said:


> The shirt. THE SHIRT !!!! Is that all you noticed. How well my pink shirt blended into the back ground. What about the lion of a man inside the shirt What does a man have to do to be noticed.:icon_rolleyes::wink:


Well if I hadn't noticed you, I wouldn't have seen your shirt now would I?! And I very much doubt you could blend into the background even if you tried.

Takes a very secure man to wear pink.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Alladin:

Don't be shy, just chime in. We talk about it all here.
Many start here and move on, once in a while someone sticks.
A very tight and respectful group of people I might add.

TBJ work week is over.
Got home early with a load of hay even.
Primary hay supplier is on the way home from DC. 
Tired now, unload in the morning, a little Corn now.

Stan, I noticed the pink shirt!


----------



## Koolio

Hello! I'm trying to catch up here, pack and manage work, home and the rest. I leave tomorrow!!

Here is a recent pic of Lucy the Hooligan who discovered the pantry. Lucky for her she missed the lemons. She is too young to be getting grey as that is actually baking flour on her face!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio: have SO MUCH FUN!! ride some for each of us and take a bazillion pics!!


----------



## Stan

Maryland Rider said:


> Welcome Alladin:
> 
> Don't be shy, just chime in. We talk about it all here.
> Many start here and move on, once in a while someone sticks.
> A very tight and respectful group of people I might add.
> 
> TBJ work week is over.
> Got home early with a load of hay even.
> Primary hay supplier is on the way home from DC.
> Tired now, unload in the morning, a little Corn now.
> 
> Stan, I noticed the pink shirt!


I'm not sure what to say Have to have some more corn and think about it.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## NickerMaker71

NO horsey news here.

TGIF.....poured myself some 'grape juice'. :wink:

Had a HUGE breakthrough with a student today. YEEHAW That is a great way to end the work week!! :loveshower:

WEather cold here....don't know how much saddle time I will see....may get some Christmas decorating done.

Koolio, have a GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Stan, I did notice the shirt first...then the lion, then the iron horse!

Ellen, how was lunch?

Koolio have a great time and ride some ponies!

I had my lesson. It went well. Did a lot of stretches while trotting for balance and to try to loosen my back. It felt great.

I'm sitting in the hospital now. DH is having an ultra sound on his very swollen leg. They are concerned about a blood clot. He had cellulitis in that leg before, not sure what to think. Keep your fingers crossed.

5 to 8 inches of snow expected tonight. Weeeee!


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, how was lunch? Do tell all.

*Koolio*, Lucy is adorable and beautiful all at the same time. Have a great time on your trip!

*Roadyy*, how wonderful that you'll have so much time off for the Thanksgiving holiday. Enjoy your family

*Happy*, my fingers are crossed. Please let us know how it goes.

*Nicker*, ((high five)) where's the emoticon for that! That must send you over the moon when you see your students finally "get it". Good job.

*Stan*, I noticed the shirt, then I noticed your shiny dome, then I wondered why so little of the bike was in the picture?!:shrug::cheers:

Tired, enjoying bible juice while puppies are napping.

Workign in retail during the holidays can make anyone homicidal.


----------



## Happy Place

Sitting in a deer blind on this frosty snowy morn. No blood clot for DH so we are happy with that. Not sure what is next, maybe a cardiologist.

DH said the farmer thinks Nike will be a good horse and he wants to get a saddle on him. Farmer is still healing from broken ribs so that won't happen. I'm afraid it may mean he will want to keep him. I'm gonna throw my saddle on him this weekend. Don't think my pad is right for him but it will give me an idea anyhow.

Back to watching for deer.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

BLUE, the breakthrough was a behavior thing! I earned a hug, I think we are making progress.....one day at a time. :wink:

Had to go back and see what all the fuss was about with STanley's shirt. WOW! That IS a great looking SHIRT! :wink::rofl: Looks great with the Harley! 

TJ, where ya been? Sleeping off two weeks of work? :wink:

I read stuff yesterday at lunch on my phone....and now I can't remember anything. Sorry...know I read.

Well.....apparently over spoke again.....Just so you know Mr. 3:15 and I have been friends since he started working, I think like a good 10-12 years now. Our friendship has dwindled since he has been married. Long story, but the 'wife' has issues with me. (I set them up...go figure.)

So anyway, I saw him in the hall yesterday, and in jest (a little bit of truth too:wink I said, "What's up with all the complaining about Community Night at lunch, and then you don't even show up?"

:eek_color: WOW! He turned on me so quick :angrily_smileys: and started yelling at me about his kid being sick and this and that.....I am not even sure what he said to me because at first I was like.... and then in a moments notice I was . I said, "Don't you talk to me in that tone of voice!" And he said, "Don't question me about where I was!" as he stormed off into his room, leaving me there saying "Whatever!"

Feeling a little quilt is he? I wasn't questioning him about where he was, clearly, that is how he took it. I can't believe I stood up for myself and told him to not talk to me that way. He was so out of line. I was joking, as we always have done.

I guess he went to Lil Cheerleader and told her I would come around and 'talk' to him about it. Ya, right! Not until I get an apology. He also told her he couldn't believe I *questioned* him! I didn't, I don't give a darn about him being there....but my point was going to be...before he screamed at me and walked away......if you weren't even planning on BEING THERE and PRESENTING (which he wasn't on the docket to present) why complain about the evening?????? To hear himself complain I guess....

Another huge tear in our relationship....we are holding on by a string. Not my doing....he has changed in so many ways. Sad in a way....but life I guess. Don't expect me tho to crawl back and make things right....I did not make a wrong. As you all know....when I do, I will step up and apologize. I DO think there is more to his 'situation'....he is an unhappy person, but our relationship is too far gone for me to go and repair it.

Bottom line.....I do not deserve to be spoken to like that, and I deserve an apology.

Gotta love work drama....this is really the first time I have been in the thick of it.....but I'm done. I will not say another word. 

Off to feed my troops.  

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH! Forgot the best part!

I guess after the escapade.....he ran and called his WIFE! :rofl::rofl::rofl: REALLY??? Step up and be a man and deal with issues yourself. Oh, my, gosh! :shrug::shrug:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*NM*: some people never grow up. def feeling some guilt to react so strongly. a shame to see friendship fade away, but needs to be supported from both sides. hope you get some riding time this weekend.

*ellen*: what happened with your date?! I see you here reading and liking things and am dying from curiousity!!

*Blue*: I cannot imagine working retail this time of year. good luck.

*HP*: very glad to hear no clot! hope your DH can figure out what is going on. you are a brave soul to be sitting in a tree in the snow. 


Trying to motivate to go out and move hay, but its still pretty chilly..


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

The lunch went great. We talked for about 2 hours and then I gave him a guided tour of Bankhead. Very nice person. I guess I am from the old school, but was very refreshing to have someone come around and open the vehicle door for me. If no more than friendship evolves from this encounter then I will be to the better. 

Koolio What a bad dog. What a cute dog. How guilty could she look. I'll bet after the initial reaction, your next reaction was to hug her. Tators everywhere:rofl:

Stanley Pink is only a color with some social stigmas attached. I agree with PH13 in regards of a person who is secure in themselves. You go guy! Go out there with that Harley and make a statement:thumbsup:

HP Hope DH is ok. That's what happened to me twice. Pulmonary Embelisms sp? Can be very dangerous. Hope that was not the diagnosis.

Celeste I am going to have to try drying the apples per your post. Sounds wonderful and simple:thumbsup:

* I said it was more a nosey request than anything specific. Hope you get some saddle time this weekend, but going to need your winter woolies.
*
PH13 I am somewhat ready for brisk temps. I bought some full seat polar fleece riding pants. Not as hardy as you though. I remember last winter when you rode off in the snow on horseback and ponying another horse. Brrrrrrrrr:eek_color: You are one tough lady!!!

I know I missed some. Sorry. Off to the barnyard. Critters are a waitin!

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> Trying to motivate to go out and move hay, but its still pretty chilly..


I have this identical problem this morning.
I just moved the thermostat, poured coffee and sat back down.
Exhausted all week and slept 11.5 hours last night.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> I have this identical problem this morning.
> I just moved the thermostat, poured coffee and sat back down.
> Exhausted all week and slept 11.5 hours last night.


This must be a trend right now, right there with ya. 

More like trying to sleep off the last 2 months, Nicker:icon_rolleyes:

I slept in yesterday then found I could really do nothing but curl up in my big comfy living room chair & sleep some more. And eat, a lot. Tim liked the notion, rarely left my lap. We both napped to reruns of "Criminal Minds".

Woke up in the middle of the night, walked into my bathroom into a huge puddle of water. Water dripping from the light fixture, woman above must've overflowed something. I put the rugs over the shower pole, threw a towel on the floor & went back to bed. Dried up by this morning. Rug under the catbox is ruined, litter & wet don't mix. Things dried up by this morning.

This morning I looked at that mess & looked at my to-do list: laundry needs done, bills really do need paid by tonight at latest, bunch of other have-to's etc.

Snowed last night but not a lot, it's just quite cold (17* right now). Looked at the to-do list again.

Got dressed w/warm stuff underneath the jeans, big sweatshirt to be followed by my down jacket & a knit caps & gloves.

Going out to Janice's, will text her in a few minutes. Will be warmer tomorrow, but she won't be home. More snow/colder predicted for next week. This may be my only chance for awhile. At least I can touch base w/her & see the horses.

Am still tired, it's cold, but those things won't change if I stay home. Kept thinking about what Nicker would say; something like "get your a** out there, the laundry etc can WAIT!!"

Later, gators. Have read all...


----------



## tjtalon

Janice texted back; it's 9* out there. She's cancelled all of today'[s lessons because as it warms up to 35-40* today the ground will be a slippery mess.

heading out as soon as i get my boots/hat/gloves on....she wants a play-ride too while the ground is hard....

ASuddenly don't feel quite as tired, lol!!


----------



## Koolio

Here are the boys and their snazzy trace clips.


----------



## Stan

Blue said:


> *Ellen*, how was lunch? Do tell all.
> 
> *Koolio*, Lucy is adorable and beautiful all at the same time. Have a great time on your trip!
> 
> *Roadyy*, how wonderful that you'll have so much time off for the Thanksgiving holiday. Enjoy your family
> 
> *Happy*, my fingers are crossed. Please let us know how it goes.
> 
> *Nicker*, ((high five)) where's the emoticon for that! That must send you over the moon when you see your students finally "get it". Good job.
> 
> *Stan*, I noticed the shirt, then I noticed your shiny dome, then I wondered why so little of the bike was in the picture?!:shrug::cheers:
> 
> Tired, enjoying bible juice while puppies are napping.
> 
> Workign in retail during the holidays can make anyone homicidal.


Shiny dome: I'll have you know I came into the world like that and have spent 67 years working on getting it ready to leave. I work on that problem daily and expect to have it completly sorted in about another 25 years. Why would one put a motor bike as the focal point when I was there wearing a pink shirt. I mean what more could you wish for. SWMBO did not come for that ride but then I did not invite her. Remember the Ken and Barbi dolls. I believe they put out a version of divorced Barbi. How much of Kens stuff did she come get. :icon_rolleyes: 
I'll bet she did not get his Harley. :loveshower:
Cheers all:cowboy:


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> The lunch went great. We talked for about 2 hours and then I gave him a guided tour of Bankhead. Very nice person. I guess I am from the old school, but was very refreshing to have someone come around and open the vehicle door for me. If no more than friendship evolves from this encounter then I will be to the better.
> 
> Koolio What a bad dog. What a cute dog. How guilty could she look. I'll bet after the initial reaction, your next reaction was to hug her. Tators everywhere:rofl:
> 
> Stanley Pink is only a color with some social stigmas attached. I agree with PH13 in regards of a person who is secure in themselves. You go guy! Go out there with that Harley and make a statement:thumbsup:
> 
> HP Hope DH is ok. That's what happened to me twice. Pulmonary Embelisms sp? Can be very dangerous. Hope that was not the diagnosis.
> 
> Celeste I am going to have to try drying the apples per your post. Sounds wonderful and simple:thumbsup:
> 
> *I said it was more a nosey request than anything specific. Hope you get some saddle time this weekend, but going to need your winter woolies.
> *
> PH13 I am somewhat ready for brisk temps. I bought some full seat polar fleece riding pants. Not as hardy as you though. I remember last winter when you rode off in the snow on horseback and ponying another horse. Brrrrrrrrr:eek_color: You are one tough lady!!!
> 
> I know I missed some. Sorry. Off to the barnyard. Critters are a waitin!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> :wave:


The locals know me and what I do for a living and I'm the only one in town Making a statment in pink on the Harley. I intend wearing it when I visit Stergis. LOL I wonder what Rick will think about that. 

I even had a lady ask if she could buy it. I told her it was a package deal and not cheep. LOL 

Now I need to polish the Harley and go visit Bugs.

Cheers all:cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Finally got on here, & got caught up, as much as possible.

Stan, I did first notice the shirt (great shirt!), then I looked at a strong, rugged, kind face. I didn't much notice the background, sorry (nor the bald head, honestly, 'cuz that's just what's on your head. Most people have more hair that they can grab in a handful than I have of my entire head! It's just hair...or not...).

HP, good news for you & your husband! Blood clots not a good thing. You must be so relieved. Did you get a deer? I bet you know how to cook it so that it doesn'ty taste weird...

Ellen, glad you had a nice lunch & hope you've made a nice new friend. 

Tracey, you ready to go? How exciting!!!

Back in a few,,,,


----------



## tjtalon

Did get out to J's, after a bit of a battle with icy roads. Came upon Tower Road (infamous in winter) & saw 2 trucks had spun out & were ditched. Oh, I went way slow, it was all ice. In front to me a big pick up truck started to spin, I got way over on the right & got around him on an intersection; he was a smart driver, got the truck in left lead to get out of the way. That's when I turned on my hazards & went even slower.
Mellowed out after a bit.

At J's helped her with the hay cart & giving out the morning grains, got caught up on news about the horses. Horses going to Florida are staying another month, a new horse coming in from out of state somewhere soon, Lots of boarders.

It was cold, but no wind, (btw, never got to 40* today, stayed in the 30s). We finished chores about 11am, then she got out Mimi (her little Arabian mare, she's only rode her twice; she's used for lessons & is a therapy horse) & I got out...Spirit!!

I wish I could've got a picture of J's beautiful saddle; it's her own, she lets no one use it. Dark butternut color, high cantle. She said it's a good all-around saddle that works on all of her horses & explained to me that it's a wide tree, with the bars slanting instead of straight. A $2500 saddle that got mismarked for $800, so she snapped it up. Really pretty looking!

Back in a minute, am hijacking so comp doesn't eat this...


----------



## tjtalon

So, once we got the horses out, into the big oblong pen. Did a walk around w/Spirit, just to warm her up. She'd actually been all happy about being tacked up, but got grumpy when she saw HER mommy with THAT horse. Geez...mares. Spirit doesn't much like other horses anyway, but she was also jealous now. I just walked her out, opposite of J & Mimi. At one point J & I were talking across, when Spirit decided earpinning wasn't quite enough & tried to jig. So...I turned her & made her work a bit, while J worked on Mimi, who was being a bit barn sour.

She & Mimi went out of the gate, to work on the barn sour thing (not bad, she just didn't want to go where J wanted her to go, she wanted to go home). I took Herself out onto the top part of the pasture, where I attempted to work out some figure eights, but she was too distracted by HER mom being on THAT horse & decided the best thing was to drag my arms down to eat grass coming thru the snow.

Not. Took her out on the loop away from the sight of J & Mimi.

'Nother post...


----------



## tjtalon

End result was that J & I were both dealing with different issues & neither of us wanted to fight. Mimi wasn't secure w/the mud developing anyway, so J dismounted once Mimi had worked out that it was okay to be away from her run-in (J did say that she needs to work with her more, but just hasn't had the time). I'd taken Spirit back into the oblong pen, where she was fine away from the grass. J & Mimi came in (that's where J dismounted) & the clouds were coming again & it had gotten colder.

It was time to stop. I was happy that J had gotten into the saddle (has been a very long time, although she's done her mustang Fire now & then bareback for lesson examples). Her knees are so bad, I didn't realize that I was holding my breath until she got dismounted.

She's having both knees replaced first week of January (surgery Jan 5). Prayers please, for a fast recovery time; she can't stand much down time!

For myself, I was very happy to get horseback, & to do so on Spirit. Even 'tho she was crabby & wanted to act out (J told me to keep her at her slow walk, which I did) that TWH walk of hers feels like a swinging recliner. Very good for my back, I tell ya...

Spirit got 2 cookies & 2 peppermints. She was pushy, but I made her bow for her treats.

I don't know is she especially likes me, or rather I think she likes me enough, accepts me anyway. J did say that she's a total angel with children/very young teenagers & will test a more experienced rider. Hmmm...I might be further along than I think I am, because today she was testy anyway...hmmmm.

J invited me out for Thanksgiving, as I have the day off. Depends on weather, but that would be wonderful! She has a couple of other friends coming out, so won't be just the family. Fingers crossed, first Thanksgiving I've had off in years..

This was a very good day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Stan said:


> The locals know me and what I do for a living and I'm the only one in town Making a statment in pink on the Harley.


What do you do for a living? Or is being fabulous enough to keep you occupied?


*tj*: glad the very scary drive out to the barn was worth it.. just reading about your drive make me cringe. well done for dealing with Spirit's fussiness.. def shows you are no beginner! hope the weather cooperates for thanksgiving.



I finally got motivated and got myself outside. It's the first day of bear season, so riding was not an option even though the likelihood of anybody seeing a bear anywhere I would ride is pretty low.. but if nuts with guns are out, I don't want to be. Instead I moved some hay, got the barn cleaned up, then went out to mark holes around our place and Alimar. While I certainly hope we never get enough snow to make the marking necessary, I know the ground will soon be freezing. Today was a taste of winter, with temps never leaving the 40s and real feel in the low 30s.











Dogs enjoyed being out, even if they did have to dress up.

Got home and figured the wind wasn't going to be stopping any time soon so I might as well just mow leaves before they drifted any worse. Started out raking and Phin had to come over to make sure I was doing it properly:










He was disappointed that all I had in my pocket was the phone.

By the time I was done raking, then mowing I had had enough of being outside (raking kept me fairly warm, but operating the mower I was wearing 6 layers). Had my first hot chocolate of the year and warmed up. Then, did some work on my hallway of vanity. So overall a pretty productive day. Wanted to get as much done as possible to leave time for riding tomorrow!


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> *NM*: some people never grow up. def feeling some guilt to react so strongly. a shame to see friendship fade away, but needs to be supported from both sides. hope you get some riding time this weekend.


 
Yes, it is a shame to see a friendship fade...and one that was a long one and at one time we were very close (I dedicated my book to him and another teacher friend that is how much our friendship meant to me), but it's been coming, strained over the years...not going to get into the gory details......this kinda was a last straw for me. I am the type to forgive...forgive...forgive until I just can't anymore. And this was the straw that broke...........:sad:



tjtalon said:


> Am still tired, it's cold, but those things won't change if I stay home. Kept thinking about what Nicker would say; something like "get your a** out there, the laundry etc can WAIT!!"
> 
> ...


You got that right girl!!!!! :wink::wink: I got out there too in the 40* cold, damp, windy weather. We didn't ride far, but I did get some saddle time and it felt GREAT! :cowboy:

So happy you got out despite the weather. You are really rocking the riding. You really should be proud of yourself. You have come a long way! HORSES HEAL....that is all I gotta say. :loveshower:

I know what you mean about riding helping yyour back, except today....I slipped down the stairs the other night. Thought I would feel it in the morning, but didn't. I sure did today! I think I jammed my lower back. He stumble once and about put me through the roof! 

Not much else, except R and D want to come over tomorrow and meet Rainn and see my set up.  Weather is to be bogus, so no riding, but excited they want to come for a visit. 

Ellen, glad to hear lunch was such a success! 

Have a great night all!


----------



## Maryland Rider

The Night from He//

New side replaced on oak stand tonight.








Not too shabby for not looking anything like oak.
4.5 hours to replace this side.:sad:
I tried to flip the bottom panel, better looking side up inside the cabinet.
No Go, must have been cut to fit and a little out of square.
Covered in half set glue I had to take it apart and clean all the glue off.
Re-apply adhesive and do it all over again.

This stand was covered in mold, I being allergic to mold have not fared well.
Must not have wiped it down enough to be free of mold either.
Corn is also known as a remedy for wheezing!


----------



## Stan

phantomhorse13 said:


> What do you do for a living? Or is being fabulous enough to keep you occupied?
> 
> 
> *tj*: glad the very scary drive out to the barn was worth it.. just reading about your drive make me cringe. well done for dealing with Spirit's fussiness.. def shows you are no beginner! hope the weather cooperates for thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got motivated and got myself outside. It's the first day of bear season, so riding was not an option even though the likelihood of anybody seeing a bear anywhere I would ride is pretty low.. but if nuts with guns are out, I don't want to be. Instead I moved some hay, got the barn cleaned up, then went out to mark holes around our place and Alimar. While I certainly hope we never get enough snow to make the marking necessary, I know the ground will soon be freezing. Today was a taste of winter, with temps never leaving the 40s and real feel in the low 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs enjoyed being out, even if they did have to dress up.
> 
> Got home and figured the wind wasn't going to be stopping any time soon so I might as well just mow leaves before they drifted any worse. Started out raking and Phin had to come over to make sure I was doing it properly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was disappointed that all I had in my pocket was the phone.
> 
> By the time I was done raking, then mowing I had had enough of being outside (raking kept me fairly warm, but operating the mower I was wearing 6 layers). Had my first hot chocolate of the year and warmed up. Then, did some work on my hallway of vanity. So overall a pretty productive day. Wanted to get as much done as possible to leave time for riding tomorrow!


Being fabulous does occupy a large portion of my time. However, to fill in the spare moments I am a probation officer.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning...

Wow, MR, that tank stand is huge! Hope the mold you ran into doesn't cause you further issues today.

And hope your back feels better today, ouch. I hate falling. Have fun with your neighbors' visit today! They sure sound like good people.

Slept like a log last night. Woke up a little muscle sore, but that's just a good reminder to really commit to my home "gym" this winter.

Showed J the Riding Fear Free" book I got. She really liked it & said she wanted to get it, for further understanding her fearful students. So, told her I'd find it for a good price on Amazon (which I did), have it shipped to her address & she can pay me back whenever. Felt good to do that for her.

More coffee, then go tackle the laundry. So glad I went out there yesterday, did me a world of good. Yup, Nicker, horses are healing, for sure!


----------



## tjtalon

ooops...was referring to Nicker's back, not MR's...

Better wake up better...


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> ooops...was referring to Nicker's back, not MR's...
> 
> Better wake up better...


More Coffee, Yep.

Only a 75 gallon tank.

At a hay auction I can be one's friend.
I can detect moldy hay on the spot.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*HP * I am so glad DH didn't have blood clots. That is a good thing not to have. Hope you bag a 14 point. Wow, that would put some good groceries in the freezer:thumbsup: I hope the farmer's intention is not to keep Nike. You and Nike have become a pair. Surely the farmer knows you are partial to Nicke. I hope you are wrong about this.

*Koolio * Awh.....Ole Man Sam. So good to see that he is doing well. He is really a handsome guy for his age. I see that you take good care of your babies:thumbsup: Both look great in their trace clips.

*TJ* So glad you got some horsey time despite the brisk temps. Glad your drive was safe. I can't imagine cold like that:eek_color: Try to get some rest. Sounds like you're getting stretched thin. Oh, and tell J that if the knee replacement goes well, she will never regret it. I would be cripple by now if I had not had it. Tough surgery, but after the first couple of days she will be doing the rehab thing and doing fine. Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving at Js'.

*PH13* Don't blame you for keeping a low profile while bear hunters are out. I guess once the ground freezes where you are, it stays frozen til spring. Sounds cold. Looks like you and the dogs were having a good outing. Poor Phin. I can see the disapointment on his face. Next time you must take him a treat.:wink:

*Nickers* Sorry to hear about the mishap on the stairs. Hope you don't have any problems from it later. Didn't know if you did the Chiro thing, but sure helps. I cringe thinking about those painful muscle spasms I had a few days after my fall. Hope you don't have the same fate. Take care.

*MR* Very nice work. You are quite handy. The next project you should tackle is a little door hand for Batman. It will save on jumping up and down when he beckons you to let him out. :rofl:

*Stanley* Lack of hair on men is a masculine thing. You do look fabulous with your Harley. Hope you got to visit Buggs. Next time you see him, give him a hug for me. I really miss hearing about his daring escapades with you and the garden.:wink:

Barnyard is a callin. Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> At a hay auction I can be one's friend.
> I can detect moldy hay on the spot.


I bet...

I lived in Eugene, Oregon many years ago. I swear the entire place was one big mold spore. The house was old, but I scrubbed walls all the time. Did no good. next day the splotches were back. Stuff was in the air. made my nose plug up, but it would've put you in the hospital! Am not a fan of mold...


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks, Ellen! It's supposed to snow, get very cold, on Thanksgiving, but hoping the roads will be okay. After yesterday morning, am pretty leery of Tower Road.

I'd thought of you when J has talked about her knees (she's having both done at the same time!) & told her I've heard the surgery is rough, but that she'll feel so much better after awhile.


----------



## Happy Place

I went out again yesterday afternoon. I tried to post from the blind but it said my memory was too full! It was the height of the snow storm. We eventually got 12 inches of snow. Now I have to deal with a tarp full of snow over the chicken run and clearing a path to get more wood in the house. I'm sitting here looking at cobwebs and dust. I love my wood burner but man does it produce the dust.

Last night all the horses were soaked. They looked miserable but they weren't shivering and didn't bother to get themselves into the shelter, which they could easily have done! I am hoping Nike will roll in the fresh snow and it will be like a winter bath :rofl:. All this stuff is supposed to melt off by Thanksgiving. I'll try to post a pic. I copied all my pics to my pc but now I can't sort them! Not impressed with windows 10 picture app.

View attachment 721802


View attachment 721810


Grr I found the pics and they are upright on my laptop but sideways when I upload them here. I need to walk away from the pics for now LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Janice just posted this pic from yesterday. Spirit's coat is like a fuzzy black bear's! (Check out the grin, guess I was having fun, huh?!)


----------



## tjtalon

PS MR: can't see it very well, but that's the Aussie saddle I love...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:
Very quiet here today I see.

Went to mom's condo and started a huge dumpster and Salvation Army pile.
She seems fine with ditching lots of accumulated stuff.
It's given her 2 months to think about things to keep.
It almost seems too easy for her.
I hope she is really okay with it all.
By the end of Thanksgiving weekend we should have everything sorted out.
Painters will be coming next if all goes well.
She seems fine at my house but I told her she hides in her room too much.
Of course I provided CATV, easy-boy recliner and plenty of Corn in the closet.
Go figure!

With the condo rehab, getting ready to sell, riding season is likely over for me.
I cannot complain, I believe we had 19 weekends at camp this year.
Might be a record at camping for me but not as many miles as some other years.
To recap in all it was great! My daughter has excelled and led a huge ride.
Wife hosted a huge judged riding event, I completed sawyer certification.
Maybe a few day rides left in me weather permitting.
Not to woos out but I have to get mama's condo sold.

Counting down until the 3rd week of March.
For me it is coggins & shots clinic for the horses and our first spring ride.

Some more oak applied to the stand today, baseboard installed.
Finally a coating of sealer, mold has been killing me.

Sorry to ramble on, "Ramble On" Zep tune needed to capitalize.
Walking Dead in less than 15 minutes, new episode. 
Need to Pour some Corn and relax.

Evening All:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!  

It is quiet. Hoping all are having horsey time.

Found Jay lost a shoe yesterday! :icon_rolleyes::x We JUST had them done! Grrrr.... He caught himself with his back feet, as he has come boo-boos. What _do_ they do when it's dark outside? I put his overreach boots back on. Hope my farrier is not so busy this time of year and can get out here. I was looking forward to a few days this week and weekend. Weather looks half decent.

Neighbors came over for a barn tour. Despite the cold, they stayed for a good hour. They got to meet DH, which was nice. I always forget how shy my guy is when he meets 'my' friends. He warmed up tho. 

Put this in the book folks....he actually told R that he *may* try to ride a horse next spring! I'm not sure if to be excited or scared! They guy is a city boy through and trhough.......we'll see what happens. :wink: Not holding my breath.

Gotta run. Have a great day all!

3 1/2 days.....and off 5. I can do this.........I can do this..........

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> It is quiet. Hoping all are having horsey time.
> 
> Found Jay lost a shoe yesterday! :icon_rolleyes::x We JUST had them done! Grrrr.... He caught himself with his back feet, as he has come boo-boos. What _do_ they do when it's dark outside? I put his overreach boots back on. Hope my farrier is not so busy this time of year and can get out here. I was looking forward to a few days this week and weekend. Weather looks half decent.
> 
> Neighbors came over for a barn tour. Despite the cold, they stayed for a good hour. They got to meet DH, which was nice. I always forget how shy my guy is when he meets 'my' friends. He warmed up tho.
> 
> Put this in the book folks....he actually told R that he *may* try to ride a horse next spring! I'm not sure if to be excited or scared! They guy is a city boy through and trhough.......we'll see what happens. :wink: Not holding my breath.
> 
> Gotta run. Have a great day all!
> 
> 3 1/2 days.....and off 5. I can do this.........I can do this..........
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


So sorry about the lost shoe, Nicker, that must be getting aggravating...

Glad you had a nice visit w/your neighbors. That's quite the news about your DH! Wonder if you'll catch him perusing horsey sites this winter:wink:

Hope all have a fast, good week, leading up to the holiday...


----------



## VickiRose

Hi everyone 
I've been reading but I'm sure I will miss stuff
TJ, glad you got some horse time, sounds like a scary trip though! Nice photo of you and Spirit.
Nicker, naughty Jay!
MR, enjoy your corn, I'm sipping a nice single malt as I write! 
Happy, those photos look beautiful but cold! 
Stan, I like both the egg head and the pink shirt, they kind of go together

Boston is still acting off under saddle, but on the weekend I also noticed lots of yawning and grimacing while just hanging out in the paddock. Then yesterday he did a huge jaw cracking yawn and a big lump of chewed up grass dropped out! It was my 'AHA' moment, it's possibly teeth! It's been just over a year since they were done, and I'd been considering it but our local vet practice have lost the two equine dentists that they had, making the nearest one about 1.5hrs away. 
Today, I was puzzling over how to get his teeth done when I went to my friend T's place for coffee (and to meet her new horse, a lovely Arab stallion ) She mentioned that a new mobile equine dentist/vet was doing her new horse tomorrow. So I called him and he can fit Boston and Rose in first thing tomorrow morning! Yay! Hopefully that will sort Boston out, but at least it will eliminate one potential cause.
I had a lovely morning meeting T's horses. She breeds welsh ponies and some arab x welsh Galloway size horses. As her kids grow up, she is going away from ponies and looking to breed endurance Arabs (hence the new stallion) She introduced me to fourteen horses/ponies, including foals and her two stallions and a Colt she is keeping to replace her elderly welsh stallion. They were all gorgeous! My first time in a paddock with a stallion, and they were all lovely. She has such nice natured respectful horses. I could have hung out there all day...


----------



## Roadyy

I have only read the last few posts, but hope mn17 is not too hurt from a fall on stairs, Stan is still bald with no falls on iron horse, HP gets a winter horse bath and a deer, tj enjoys a black rug ride, Mr gets a wood job done as well and Dawn doesn't get mistaken for a bear. I know there are a few others I have not read, but know I care.

I spent the beginning of my holiday vacation sleeping in a camp chair in a round pen or in my truck during the rain from Friday night to Saturday morning. 
I found Trusty in colic mode when I went to Feed Friday after work and wound up hauling him 30 miles up to the vet to get oiled for impaction. 
He was fine by yesterday morning so I got to turn him back out with his herd and come get some sleep last night.

I have a bust few days coming and had to stop in real quick to say hey. I had some company via messaging from time to time that I am grateful for. It really was appreciated while being up all night with him.

I will try to catch up again before end of the week.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Oh* TJ*, so glad to see that grin. Hope to see that big grin on your face more:thumbsup: Spirit has that same stride I see Peaches doing around here. I really do like TWHs and their wonderful gaits. It's a great ride. Or should I say, Glide!!!!

*HP* Looks like you and TJ got some of that dreaded white stuff. Very frosty looking. Burrrrrrrrrr. Stay warm! 

*MR* Sounds like your mom really likes where she is. Her room is her new little nest. Hope condo sale goes smoothly. Hope you had a great chill time with the corn and the new walking dead episode. You have 'chilling out' perfected to a T:thumbsup: Hope March rolls around quickly for you. As far as the mold, I just wonder if that's not why I had to visit the Dr. for allergies:think: I was cruising around the yard on my lawnmower trying to create leaf mulch for the yard and hit a couple of those giant purple mushrooms. They were full of spores and there was no wind, so I am sure I got a good whiff of the cloud. I believe its a case of 'fungus among us'. Warm rainy fall.

*Nickers* That would be great if your DH started to ride. I think if he ever has a couple of really good trail rides, he would be hooked.

*Rick * Sorry about Trusty. Glad to hear he is better. I hope things are smoothing out for you. Holidays can be difficult under some situations. Hope you have a couple of overfilled plates of turkey and dressing on your Thanksgiving schedule. Overload of comfort food. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: One of my most favorite things is good food.

*PH13* I am waiting for some of those snow riding pics. That's the highlight of my winter. Pretty soon I guess that everyone who experiences snow during the winter will be graced with it. Love to see and hear about your winter riding to keep your horses in shape for the summer endurance rides. Would love to have 1/10th of your confidence!

A and S are coming to stay Thurs. thru Sunday. I am planning to get some riding time in. They are so supportive. Really super people. And my new friend is coming over with a riding buddy Friday. We will finally be having a group ride. I am hoping the get-togethers continue. My dream is becoming a reality. Finially that spacious circle drive ways' purpose is coming to light. Room for everybody to come and trailer down and ride. *Woohoo*

I am going to wait until after a good ride to try and do a complete trim Peaches hooves. Before that, will check for flares, tags and chips, and deal with that upfront. Get rid of some pinned up energy so she will be more apt to stand quietly. Setting the stage for her first trim by me being a pleasant experience for the two of us. She is a good girl and I am not concerned, but yall know me, 'the worry wart'. Will be reviewing my natural hoof trimming video. I really am hoping that her age, the supplement and good hooves will allow her to adapt well. Will use the boots when riding on the road or gravel and allow her hooves to callous up when stone bruising is not much of a danger.

Well, the barnyard crew is waiting and I need a few more gulps of coffee. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

VickiRose said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been reading but I'm sure I will miss stuff
> TJ, glad you got some horse time, sounds like a scary trip though! Nice photo of you and Spirit.
> Nicker, naughty Jay!
> MR, enjoy your corn, I'm sipping a nice single malt as I write!
> Happy, those photos look beautiful but cold!
> Stan, I like both the egg head and the pink shirt, they kind of go together
> 
> Boston is still acting off under saddle, but on the weekend I also noticed lots of yawning and grimacing while just hanging out in the paddock. Then yesterday he did a huge jaw cracking yawn and a big lump of chewed up grass dropped out! It was my 'AHA' moment, it's possibly teeth! It's been just over a year since they were done, and I'd been considering it but our local vet practice have lost the two equine dentists that they had, making the nearest one about 1.5hrs away.
> Today, I was puzzling over how to get his teeth done when I went to my friend T's place for coffee (and to meet her new horse, a lovely Arab stallion ) She mentioned that a new mobile equine dentist/vet was doing her new horse tomorrow. So I called him and he can fit Boston and Rose in first thing tomorrow morning! Yay! Hopefully that will sort Boston out, but at least it will eliminate one potential cause.
> I had a lovely morning meeting T's horses. She breeds welsh ponies and some arab x welsh Galloway size horses. As her kids grow up, she is going away from ponies and looking to breed endurance Arabs (hence the new stallion) She introduced me to fourteen horses/ponies, including foals and her two stallions and a Colt she is keeping to replace her elderly welsh stallion. They were all gorgeous! My first time in a paddock with a stallion, and they were all lovely. She has such nice natured respectful horses. I could have hung out there all day...


I hope floating of his teeth does the trick. Sure wish they could tell us what is wrong with them.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> I have only read the last few posts, but hope mn17 is not too hurt from a fall on stairs, Stan is still bald with no falls on iron horse, HP gets a winter horse bath and a deer, tj enjoys a black rug ride, Mr gets a wood job done as well and Dawn doesn't get mistaken for a bear. I know there are a few others I have not read, but know I care.
> 
> I spent the beginning of my holiday vacation sleeping in a camp chair in a round pen or in my truck during the rain from Friday night to Saturday morning.
> I found Trusty in colic mode when I went to Feed Friday after work and wound up hauling him 30 miles up to the vet to get oiled for impaction.
> He was fine by yesterday morning so I got to turn him back out with his herd and come get some sleep last night.
> 
> I have a bust few days coming and had to stop in real quick to say hey. I had some company via messaging from time to time that I am grateful for. It really was appreciated while being up all night with him.
> 
> I will try to catch up again before end of the week.


Glad to hear Trusty is OK. That is a scary thing to go through.


----------



## Twalker

AladdinAVR said:


> wow! huge post thread. new to this place.  lovely horses that you all have


Welcome AladdinAVR. You will love it here.


----------



## Koolio

Iceland - horseback riding through the lava fields and the Blue Lagoon. More to come...


----------



## tjtalon

Great pics, Tracey, looking forward to more!


----------



## tjtalon

PS, question: when Spirit was yanking her head down for grass in the snow, of course I pulled her head up, but J reminded me that she also likes to do a roll from that action, when there's snow. Now, I could likely handle that trick, by getting my feet out of the stirrups as she lowered & rolling off, but would rather not (wouldn't get hurt, but sure would get yucky, & there's SHE'D be, grubbing out her saddle). She tried this trick last winter too & danged near succeeded.

So, the question is: when I get her head up, is the best thing to circle her in the other direction, make her work, & if she tries it again "rinse & repeat"? 

Asking because, with the present schedule, I may actually be able to get out there here & there & more often than the last few months (as long as it isn't snowy/ICY; I can handle cold, but not icy roads). J says I can pull Spirit out anytime I want to, as she doesn't get used for lessons very often (esp when the kids or whoever needs to learn to trot or canter; she's very good for initial "this is what a big walk feels like".)

I want to do right by her but also get more control, so we can...like, do the ride together, not just her wanting to do her own thing or me just sitting along in that lovely walk for a pony ride....!!


----------



## tjtalon

PS PS Spirit neck reins...


----------



## Maryland Rider

I have a sweet deal going on this week!
Worked today, go in late tomorrow.
When my programming is done I go home on Tuesday.
End of work week, children are off school all week, go figure.
I have no idea how long programming will take, it could be a late night.

Ellen: Just the mold in a lot of leaves can eat me alive.
We need to grow better mushrooms! 








Thanksgiving is almost upon us!


----------



## corgi

Ugghhhhhh! Too much going on.

Hubby and Blue's TV show aired today and we didnt know it. Luckily, we DVR every episode. It airs again tomorrow morning at 4:00am on RFDTV is anyone is awake or wants to DVR it.

I recorded a few sections of it on my iphone so you can get some idea of how the episode went.

Here is the first few minutes:


----------



## corgi

Part 2


----------



## corgi

Part 3


----------



## corgi

Part 4 and my fav because he mentions me! LOL


----------



## corgi

Sorry I have been absent. Between Mom and her two strokes and getting her into rehab, being on call for Federal Jury Duty, and guiltily taking a girls vacation that was planned and paid for back in August, I have not be on much.

Mom is doing well in rehab.

I havent' been told to report for jury duty.

The girl's trip was to NYC and was non-refundable so I went and had a fabulous time. We walked 20 miles in two days all over the Big Apple. I wore my cowboy boots and my feet didnt hurt at all.

I have to work tomorrow and then have the rest of the week off. On the agenda is a lot of rest and a visit to see Mom in rehab and some horsey time and more rest.

Tj- yes, when you fear a horse is going to lay down and roll, keep their feet moving! Circles are good. Get their mind off the thought of rolling!

Everyone, I read off and on the last week or so but cant remember anything. I am sorry!

Koolio, looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## NickerMaker71

WooHoo! Corgi, those are awesome! I can see why you like that guy. He seems SO down to earth!!

I love his comment..."Don't go home and do something stupid!" Love it! 

Congratulations! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi, very cool! I would like to see the full episode.

Koolio, what a wonderful trip. Have fun and post more pics!

TJ, if you get the feeling that horse might go down, get her moving! Any forward movement is good, just keep her working.

Today was SSDD. When I went to feed, I saw that the trough was completely empty. I turned on the hydrant and water was leaking under the handle and not going through the hose. I turned if off and texted the farmer. He just said that he knows and that the hose is frozen! DUH! Take the hose off and bring it in the house for a bit! The hose is only about 4 ft long if that. The trough is right next to the hydrant. Seems fixable to me. I guess he figures as long as they can eat snow, they would be ok. I feel thirsty for them! If they have to eat snow, that will drop their core temp and make them burn more energy to keep warm. It's in the 30's here. They better not get colic from lack of water. This stuff makes me crazy. :x


----------



## corgi

HP- that is ridiculous! Horses need fresh water at all times and he could find himself in trouble with Animal Control, snow or not! I bet you are furious! It is going to be a long winter.

I know some people view horses as just livestock but this guy seems like he just doesnt care anymore. I am sorry you are having to deal with this and I feel sorry for the horses.


----------



## Eole

HP, I cannot like that post! No water?:icon_rolleyes: Snow takes too much heat/energy to turn into enough water.

Koolio, please take an Icelandic pony back in your luggage for me, would you? 

Just quickly dropping by. I'm reading/liking everyone. I'm squeezed between work schedule and extra training on nights and week ends (continuing education). We had a vet here 3 times this last week. Eole has a skin condition that is not improving, itchy, swollen all over and scratching himself raw. Alizé was three legged for 2 days, then 3 legged on THE OTHER hind another day, then totally fine. I have no clue what is up with her. Abcess don't jump from one hoof to the other.

Time to crash in bed, hugs to everyone.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi All
HP, that is just ridiculous! Maybe take a couple of flasks of hot water out with you to mix with snow in a bucket? At least then Nike can have one proper drink.

Koolio, while you're stealing ponies, pop one in the post for me.

Corgi, glad you got the girls weekend to fit in. You needed a break after the last few weeks. I haven't watched the vids yet, will have a look late on this evening.

Boston and Rose had their dentals done today. Wow! Impressed with this new vet/dentist. Very thorough! Took quite a lot of sedative for Rose, she just kept fighting it. But pleased that she behaved fairly well. Had no major issues except the usual wear and tear.

Boston was a good boy, but had quite a few minor issues including hooks, wavy teeth and several gaps between his molars that had old food impacted into them. And the gaps had given the opposing teeth some odd wear too. He also had this same issue in his front teeth, but I was aware of that. He has some oddly slanted front teeth, which I was told were from a baby tooth that didn't drop out, but his new dentist reckon that at some point when he was young Boston has broken his jaw! He showed me how his face is slightly asymmetrical and his jaw doesn't line up properly. When its pointed out, you can see what he means. But this issue that has probably been causing him pain with the bit, was a broken off wolf tooth. It was a tiny bit still stuck in his gum, but it was very inflamed. So he removed it, came out very easy and didn't even bleed. 
I will post some pics later.
The other great things with this guy were his focus on making this as pleasant as possible for the horses, and that he explained well and showed me everything. And he will email me a chart detailing all the work done and drugs used etc, in case I use a different vet next time.
Hopefully, given a week or so off first, Boston will go back to being his usual self.


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, I nearly missed your post, I hope that your horses are better soon. It must be very worrying.


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, wonderful vids from your tv show! Bummer I won't be able to see the whole show, but sure enjoyed these. Hope your Mom is doing better everyday.

HP, is that faucet/pipe wrapped? And J always takes off the hoses & shakes out the water after filling the tanks.

That's all for me, gotta get going. Eole, hope your horses get better...yikes.


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, That was an awesome video! Wish I could have seen the entire episode. Maybe it will rerun some time. Mom still doing well?

*Happy*, O my! I would be spittin' nails! Water is vital in any weather and what the heck is farmer thinking? Sometimes I wish I could just let these people experience the same misery. I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. I know it must be twice as hard on you.

*Eole*, good heavens. I didn't realize your horses were having such difficulties. Hope they're better soon.

*Vicki*, Nice! It's always amazed me what good dental care can do. I have our new vet coming out next Wednesday for all four horses. Sheaths and teeth. She's been so thorough and intelligent with the dogs I'm really anxious to hear what she has to say about the horses. I know that she also works with a chiropractor but said chiro is in another town and appts need to be scheduled far in advance.

*TJ*, stay warm!

I know there's more, but I can't remember it all! I read everyone though! 

Well, I have today off and lots to do. Nothing can make you dislike the holidays quite like people! If you're working retail the holiday season officially begins the weekend BEFORE Thanksgiving. Ugh! Plus we're very close to the first anniversary of MIL's passing and husband is feeling it. He's just beginning to be annoyed with his family for the way things were handled. I guess I'll just step back and let him vent. He's pretty reasonable and just needs to let the feelings do what they do/

Well, enough of that. I'm going to mop my floors. My hay delivery came last Saturday so I don't need to hang around here waiting. I think I can get 2 loads of manure to the dump by noon. Maybe I can get a short ride in this afternoon if the winds aren't too bad.

Have a great day!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Alizé was three legged for 2 days, then 3 legged on THE OTHER hind another day, then totally fine. I have no clue what is up with her. Abcess don't jump from one hoof to the other.


Does she have a fever? That shifting lameness sure makes me suspicious of something tick-bourne.. lyme or anaplasmosis. Would so much rather think abscess, but as you said, they don't jump limbs. Hope you get to the bottom of it asap.


*Vicki*: hope the teeth were Boston's issue. sounds like the visit to the breeding place was a lot of fun. wish you had taken pictures.

*ellen*: can't wait to hear about all your riding adventures over the holiday weekend. hope the weather stays agreeable for you.

*Koolio*: looks like you are having as good a time as we hoped. so jealous!! can't wait for more pics and the whole report.

*tj*: you did great with Spirit. as you suspected, keep her feet moving if you think she is going to lay down. doesn't really matter what way, just moving.

*MR*: excellent about the time off! hope the programming isn't too time consuming.

*corgi*: loved the show! i did get up at 4 this morning to watch it.. def can see why you like that trainer so much. i agree with *NM*, that "don't go home and do something stupid" comment was perfect.

*HP*: not having water is totally unacceptable. such a short hose simply needs to be unattached and would drain easily. maybe the farmer was caught unaware this time, but such a scary attitude about the situation now. :sad:

*Blue*: hope your week isn't as bad as you expect..


Day is looking pretty boring for me. Have some errands to run and then the cleaning will begin as company arrives tomorrow. I had hoped to ride, but weather is again not looking ideal as it's cool, breezy and spitting snow. ugh.


----------



## VickiRose

This is the tiny bit of tooth at was causing issues.


----------



## VickiRose

And Boston mid dental


----------



## VickiRose

And finally, this is Bronwyn with her borrowed horse that she has been riding. Rasta is an Australian brumby.


----------



## Happy Place

The water is back on and three trough was filling. I have a feeling this will be a constant battle. He always says he is just so busy and doesn't have time for everything. I think it's time for him to give up these horses. He never will though.


----------



## Koolio

A few more pics on the fly... I dont know how to name these separately on mobile so i'll have to make due with a list.

The 'Sun Ship' and the sunrise over Reykjavik.
Geothermal vents.
Volcano covered in snow.
Waterfall!
Glacier hike
Ice cave


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> A few more pics on the fly... I dont know how to name these separately on mobile so i'll have to make due with a list.
> 
> The 'Sun Ship' and the sunrise over Reykjavik.
> Geothermal vents.
> Volcano covered in snow.
> Waterfall!
> Glacier hike
> Ice cave


Wonderful!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> The water is back on and three trough was filling. I have a feeling this will be a constant battle. He always says he is just so busy and doesn't have time for everything. I think it's time for him to give up these horses. He never will though.


Had difficulty "liking" this...you've taken on quite the handful. Wish you could just swipe Nike, at least. Gosh, those poor horses...:sad:


----------



## Happy Place

DH keeps referring to my attachment to Nike. He said at one time that he thinks the farmer wants to keep him as a trail horse. Today he said he may want to keep him for the grand kids. I just don't see it. Nike needs conditioning, hasn't had his feet trimmed since I don't know when (at least not since I began feeding him in April) and still needs vet care and more groceries. The farmer is not going to get around to all that. I am secretly hoping that DH is saying all that so he can surprise me with Nike for Christmas. I know better. DH can't keep secrets from me, even if they are fun ones!

The pasture is a mess now after 13 inches of snow, rapid melting has left mud that is well over ankle deep. It's bad at my lesson barn too, but we are riding indoors these days. I have a lesson on Friday and I am going to use my own saddle. I got it for my birthday a couple years ago and have never 
ridden in it other than to sit in it one time on a horse a leased for a minute! Here it is
Abetta Endurance Saddle - Statelinetack.com

I want a nice wool endurance pad for it. If I continue to use my saddle for lessons, I'll need that pad, won't I? :wink: This is the one I have my eye on

Diamond Wool Endurance Contoured Felt Pad - Statelinetack.com

Or this one, so I can help out Nike's back until he regains his topline
Diamond Endurance Contoured Relief Pad - Statelinetack.com

Enough window shopping. Have a good night all!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Work not too bad today.
Went in at 10 got home by 8:30pm.
Didn't get my equipment until 2:30pm though,
They fed us Famous Dave's food today, unexpectedly!
Debugging for 2.5 hours, not too hard on my brain.
Then ran the equipment through a test and all is good.

5 days off now, feels good.

Night All:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: pics are lovely! what amazing things.

*HP*: i can only hope DH would surprise you with Nike. he sure needs an owner upgrade. took a look at the pad you linked. While they can of course call it whatever they want, no endurance rider would actually use that pad. wool _felt_ is incredibly hot. _wool_ will breathe and reduce heat build up.. wool felt, not so much. take a look at this pad instead.

*MR*: glad your day went smoothly, with some surprise food even! enjoy all your off time (though I suspect you will hardly be sitting around).


Today I did the last of the shopping, then started cleaning. Sonnet helped, of course.











When I couldn't stand cleaning any more, I went out to fill the water tank. Phin whinnied and came running over to help. He was a total pest to Mia, which Mia likely didn't appreciate but I was glad to see he was comfortable with her after his fright.











Since Phin was so helpful, I decided to bring him in and groom on him a bit. Started working on ground tying.. which he totally didn't get to begin with. But after a bit of work, he finally got the idea.











After I turned Phin back out, everyone got a wild hair up their butt (or maybe it was the ice-cold wind).







George and Sultan were particularly nutty.

















Tomorrow the family arrives.. may or may not be able to pop on. Just in case, let me wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Monring all!

MR, Happy Vacation!  

PH, I love when the horses 'horse' around. :runninghorse2: (except when one ends up losing a shoe.....:icon_rolleyes

TJ, I really hope you get to have Thanksgiving dinner with J. That would be extra special! What are you taking?

Koolio, that trip looks fantantic! 

HP, I can't say I like anything I hear that is going on with Nike. :x

This year the fam is going to a very fancy restaurant for Thanksgiving dinner this year. Non-traditional, but those of us who could put the whole shindig on, work up until the very last minute, so we decided to go out. The pressure is off...and that feels really good.

To be in the 50s today. We dismiss early, so I am hoping to catch a small ride in the fields. Working with only 3 shoes, want to stay in the soft ground. Fingers crossed he comes soon! He took a week last time to show. 

Just so I don't miss anyone.....HAPPY THANKSGIVING! Eat until you can't eat no more. :wink: Enjoy your families and friends. Thank God for your wonderful life! And get out there and RIDE!!!:cowboy:

RIDE STRONG everyone! :gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.
Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. * Nickers* is right, we are very blessed. Going to S's moms tomorrow for Thanksgiving dinner. Ate there last year for a get together. Very good food. So I know I am in for a treat. Then, Friday, my new friend is bringing his horse to ride with me. We will probably just ride the forest road. Five miles one way and back will be a good way to get comfy with the area on horseback. Hope this is the beginning of many, many more rides.

*PH13* Enjoyed watching the boys cavort about in the cold. These temps are probably balmy compared to what they are use to. Looks like Sonnet has a preference for small boxes. I know he is a big help.:wink:

Wow *MR*, 5 days off. Will you remember how to get back to the workplace? Enjoy!!!!!

*HP* Sorry about apprehension re: Nicke. I really hate that you are in such a bad position. Maybe DH is being more subtile regarding a big Christmas surprise for you. I would love that. I don't have to even suppose how much you would love that. We can hope!!!
*
Vicki* Amazing how such a small piece of tooth can be so troublesome. Cute litl brumby. Neighbors down the road here have an Australian stock horse. She is really an agile horse. They prize her! Glad the vet visit went well:thumbsup:

Oh* Koolio*, what wonderful pics. Thanx so much for sharing. Glad you two are having a great time. Loved the pics of you and DD on horseback. Definitely a land of ice and volcanoes. More pics please.........:clap:
*
Ladona* Really enjoyed the vid. Seems like it was a really fun experience from beginning to end. Blue and DH made a great showing. Ah, we have celebrities among us. So glad your mom is doing well. Hope she is due for a full recovery.
*
Natalie* I am so sorry you are having so much trouble with your horses. I hope the roaming lameness is not serious and clears up. Wish you strength and your horses health.
*
TJ* Glad you and Spirit has a good ride. You look really good together.

Hey *Blue*, see you are on line. Hope you have a great Thanksgiving.

Again, want to wish everyone a wonderful holiday. We are definitely blessed.

God bless

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

PH Thanks for the pad recommendation. I need to measure my saddle to see if that pad would fit right. The pic looks a bit more like an english pad. I did see that Tolkat makes the same pad in a traditional square western pad. I'll just have to do some measuring and looking. Pads can get expensive! I'm not in to spending over $100 on a pad that won't work for the horse or my saddle. DH would really flip over that. LOL


----------



## Blue

ellen hays said:


> Then, Friday, my new friend is bringing his horse to ride with me. We will probably just ride the forest road. Five miles one way and back will be a good way to get comfy with the area on horseback. Hope this is the beginning of many, many more rides.
> 
> Hey *Blue*, see you are on line. Hope you have a great Thanksgiving.
> 
> Again, want to wish everyone a wonderful holiday. We are definitely blessed.
> 
> God bless
> 
> :wave:


Thank you Ellen! I had to go in early this morning and didn't have time to post.

So riding with your new friend on Friday. That's wonderful! I hope you have a very nice time.

For Thanksgiving I'll be making a turkey and putting a ham in the smoker. Salad, green beans and pie. Kids will bring potatoes. Keeping it very small this year. Kids all have friends family's that they're going to as well so they will all score in the leftover department.

Wishing all of you the happiest of Thanksgivings and for those of you that don't celebrate Thanksgiving, I know that you have your own day of Thanks for peace and harmony. Let's all hope the world centers around Harmony for a day!


----------



## Roadyy

Quick pop in to share pics from photographer friend taken at a friend's barn.


----------



## tjtalon

'Evening all, here catching up...

Rick, I want to multi-like those pictures!! You look good!

Ellen, what a wonderful Thanksgiving Day & Friday you have planned! Happy for you! can you get a pic or two from your ride?

MR, 5 days off, very very cool. Enjoy! Bet your Mom will get out & about from her room when the weather is nicer, bet she would like to see the horses (in warmer weather!). Looking forward to fish tank progression...& pics, of course...

Dawn, can never say enough about your pics/vids. Enjoy them all! Love that cat...Mr Tim ignores bags & boxes, but...he's a bit weird (likes tunneling under blankets 'tho).

Nicker, enjoy family day at a "fancy restaurant"! Enjoy the long long "weekend" & relax, you deserve it.

Blue, oh...yum...

Back in a minute...phone call...


----------



## tjtalon

Not going out to Janice's tomorrow, this new storm is moving in bigger than first forecasted. Told her I'd rather attempt a canter than risk Tower Road on ice (she got a kick outta that!) Temps have dropped over 20 degrees since yesterday & here in Denver it's gotten cold & windy, clouds moving slowly in all day. She posted a pic on her Sky View FB page; "Calm Before The Storm". Yup. Enjoy the pic of the horses, & the expansive view...but those clouds hold snow/wind/ice storm before the snow:


So, will be home with Tim & bake a chicken (he'll like a bit of chicken, mashed potatoes not so much...but he'll love having me home). I very much appreciate J's invite, means a lot, really (I never shared that when leaving last Saturday she upped & said that she no longer considers me a client, but a true friend...& I got a big hug. I not only need a true friend in my life here, but I know that she does too. Feels very good.)

Haven't had any holidays off for about 14 years, between the casino surveillance & the last job, so am very grateful just to be home for a holiday! Gosh, I'll turn on the tv for parades & might even keep football on for background fun! It's all good.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone & have a blessed day; much to be thankful for.


----------



## tjtalon

I forgot to add that I have four days off! That's a vacation, in my book. (This culinary school site might end w/in 2 weeks, but I refuse to stress about "what's next"; something will be, obviously, and...something better). I'm just going to utilize the 4 days to my benefit...& really like being inside for 2-3 days of snow & cold.

Have been thinking for awhile now...where's AnitaAnne? I'm about ready to text her...


----------



## Celeste

I have been trying to keep up with everybody, but I have been working too much to do a lot of posting. I have been on a few short rides. 

Yesterday something got one of my chickens. Another one was missing, but she showed back up today. I guess she was just hiding from whatever terrorized the flock.

I have some friends coming out to ride Friday.

My kids are coming to eat turkey tomorrow. 

All is good.


----------



## Eole

*Koolio*: wonderful pictures, thanks for taking the time to share your trip with us.

*TJ*, staying away from icy roads sounds wise. Tim will be thankful for your presence. Can you get to Janice's on another of your 4 days off?

*NM*, going out makes less stress for everyone, enjoy your fancy meal!

*Ellen*, I'm so glad the sun is shining over you. Riding buddies, good friends to share a great meal: we are blessed indeed.

*Blue*: I LOVE your puppies.:loveshower: More puppy pictures please!
*Vicki*, DD and Rasta make a great looking team. That dentist rack looks like a medieval torture device. But Boston looks like he's enjoying the good drugs and doesn't care much. 

*MR*, have fun on your days off. Don't overuse the corn... 

*Rick*: GREAT pictures, you look like a Hollywood star. Second pic reminds me of Russell Crowe (you look better, of course). I like your new truck. Mine is red too!


*Celeste*, I'm glad you're getting some saddle time. Wishing you a nice family dinner.

*HP*, hope Santa Claus hears your wish about Nike. If not, could you ask the farmer upfront if he would let you adopt Nike? I know you left the question hanging because you were not in a situation to take him. Would you be in a position to care for him now? You already do...

*PH*, love the cat-in-the-box!


> Does she have a fever? That shifting lameness sure makes me suspicious of something tick-bourne.. lyme or anaplasmosis. Would so much rather think abscess, but as you said, they don't jump limbs. Hope you get to the bottom of it asap.


 You said the dreaded word: Lyme. I have a suspicion. She has been NQR for a couple months and I thought of you and you horse (was it Dream?) I asked TWO vets to test for Lyme and they wouldn't. They don't believe those are signs or that it's even possible in my region. I have human patients who caught Lyme and my small animal vet treats many around here. No fever. But very stiff in the hinds. I have an vet-osteopath coming next week.

No saddle time, but feeding and grooming at the end of the day is just enough horse-breath therapy to keep me going. Single day off tomorrow: I'll be shopping horse stuff for my niece's birthday, 13yo next week. No riding, but still fun.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my southern friends!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Happy Thanksgiving.
Our turkey is smelling up the house as I type/speak!
Noon @ my SIL's and we will return home.
For our evening bite to eat it shall be turkey sandwiches.
Wifey will make them in a production line fashion.
With dressing and cranberry sauce on them too.

I know you understand when someone else makes the sandwich it is always better. 

Relaxing now, completed two hours in the bank with mom this morning.
She has no understanding of debit card, online banking, going paperless etc..
She wanted to cash a check to have cash on hand.
Hold on ma, we'll go out side and use the ATM/ new card and all.
I told her I go online with phone and send statements to printer.
She is still mystified by all this technology.
Email was another story but I'll leave it alone for now.
When this condo is sold and gone through closing will need to downsize on banking adventures and options.
She was determined to buy us breakfast this morning with new found cash dispenser.
We tackled the local McDonald's for an Egg McMuffin.
Bless her heart she has done well.

Working on this oak aquarium stand some this evening.
Seems counter-productive, I take more apart and have to put it all back together again.
I'll get another pic soon there TJ!

I've been reading but missed alot and failed @ paying attention to detail.

Roadyy: I like the pic with the dust/dirt.

Night All:
Growing some Corn with frozen Black Cherries as ice cubes.
What a treat! :cheers:


----------



## AnitaAnne

A *Very Happy Thanksgiving* to all my wonderful HF friends! I am so blessed to have each and every one of you in my life. 

I have been reading all your posts, gazing on all the wonderful pictures, and viewing all the videos. 

Doing a double Thanksgiving this year. Thursday will be at a restaurant, not my first choice, but a big treat for one of my cousins who has a very weak immune system. We all enjoy the time we have with her. 

Friday, will be visiting with my older sister and family for the traditional big meal. Can't wait to enjoy her yummy culinary efforts. 

Going to skip the Black Friday sales this year, spent too much at a tack store recently. 

Wish I had time to comment on everyone's posts, but have too many things to do helping with a remodel. 

Must say though, Tracey, I want one of those ponies too!! Pictures are breathtaking. 

:wave:


----------



## Stan

Had a phone call tonight from the lady who brought Bugs.

He is coming back to much horse for her daughter. Trouble is he is rearing Not when she is on him but he seems to get confused and then he is hard to control.
SWMBO heard the conversation and started to complain he was coming back she said we had to much grass. Then wanted me to get rid of him. Hell he's not here yet. The tone in her voice was enough for me to say i'll get rid of him one way or another even if it ment a bullet. (THAT WON'T HAPPEN). The time has come to find another home for the horse and me. This is rediculous I don't think this women can handle me having a life. She does not have a horse so I cant have one or her plans are to sell and the horse gets in the way. I have news for her Ill gladly sell. 

Sorry for the ran't folks. Beats arguing with SWMBO.

Well he comes home next week. Now I have two rides.
Ex husband for sale, a few miles under the bonnet but still in working order. On second thoughts free to a good home  will travel

Cheers:cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

YOu can vent all you want STanley. :wink:

I have the deal for the century for you! My mom is looking to ditch her DH, we can send him on his way....could give him to SWMBO if you would like. He doesn't do much....just sit in the chair and wait for the end of the world. (no joke there:icon_rolleyes

Then....you can come over here, bring Bugs if you would like. You're just what she is looking for....someone who DOES stuff and likes to have FUN!

She's a little older than you...but you'd never know it. :wink:

Think about the offer! IT is cold here tho. :rofl: Lots of places to ride too!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> YOu can vent all you want STanley. :wink:
> 
> I have the deal for the century for you! My mom is looking to ditch her DH, we can send him on his way....could give him to SWMBO if you would like. He doesn't do much....just sit in the chair and wait for the end of the world. (no joke there:icon_rolleyes
> 
> Then....you can come over here, bring Bugs if you would like. You're just what she is looking for....someone who DOES stuff and likes to have FUN!
> 
> She's a little older than you...but you'd never know it. :wink:
> 
> Think about the offer! IT is cold here tho. :rofl: Lots of places to ride too!


Ya know, Stan, this is a very good idea! And she's pretty too!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Ya know, Stan, this is a very good idea! And she's pretty too!


 Yes she is! She used to model!:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Yes she is! She used to model!:wink:


Maybe post a picture of your Mom, give Stan somethin' to think about


----------



## NickerMaker71

My famous pumpkin/pecan pie is in the oven. Starting to smell good. I don't need to make one, but thought I would give a slice to the farrier who comes tomorrow to put on that one blasted shoe, a slice to Dad, and a couple slices for whom ever drops by. 

Once the pie comes out of the oven, off to feed and take a spin around the property.

Clean up, then off to see Dad and drop off his slice of pie.

Then it should be about time to go to dinner. As much as I cherish the traditional dinners at home, no-pressure feeling is overwhelmingly great! 

TJ, risking life and limb is no worth it. For sure! Enjoy the quiet time with Tim. 

We were to do the Black Friday thing at the tack shops, but with the farrier coming....and his SO doesn't text me when he is to arrive :x:x, I can't make plans...and of course, if I say no, then who knows when he will get there....so shopping is postponed until Saturday. Will be sitting in some saddles I hope.

I"ve decided that if I have to bite the bullet and buy expensive, then I will. Enough of this monkeying around. YOu get what you pay for generally. Anyone know about the Flextree saddles?

Eole, I hope it's not Lyme. Ticks are bad here. Just found one on DH. He's on antibiotics. Scary! I guess even this time of year we need to spray down. 

Wishing you all a Happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy your day.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop::gallop:

P.S. Got a short ride in yesterday. 50s and early dismissal = RIDE


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Happy Thanksgiving to ya all:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Stanley I am sorry about the situation. I would keep the horse and keep the bike. Life is too short. * My animals never make unreasonable or unescessary demands and always seem happy to see me.* Buggs is happy with you. Too much grass? What the heck? I would love to have that problem. 

Worked on Peaches hooves yesterday. Boots fit her better. Until I get use to working on her hooves, will do a little at a time. Forgot how taxing trimming is. Out of shape, but will pursue.

Plans for Friday cancelled. Won't go into details, but will shore up fact mentioned above about animals. Me and my horse are doing something together Friday. 

Getting ready to volunteer with the group that is working with the forest management people to improve trails. Management is talking about trail expansion in light of the coop between the two groups. Have always really liked a Win-Win situation. I am close to the trails and my place can serve as a good place to work from. Maybe that was what the spacious circular drive way was meant for. Horse people with a goal to further trail riding is a noble effort. 

Relationships can create restrictions and are not necessarily the best route for people. I plan to remain optimistic and spend my golden years in the saddle regardless. The horse group has many that work equines to wagons. Awh, a transition that will enable me to extend my golden years of equine involvement. Peaches would make a excellent buggy horse. Good mind and good looks. The ole lady will be lookin good in her buggy :thumbsup: That little golden horse is my happy place. So glad I have her. 

Will stuff my face this p.m. and see what tomorrow will bring re: me and my horse. She still looks great in boots. I am so blessed with a wonderful life. Sometimes we get lost in the 'to dos' and just don't see. Despite cancelled plans, I have a new friend and that is a blessing. You can never have too many friends.

Happy Thanksgiving all. God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Remali

A very Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here!

I hope everyone has a safe, and happy day. I'm at home with my two dogs, Maddie and Bailey, realxing. We're watching the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade, and in a few more hours we're going to watch the National Dog Show on NBC... it's our Thanksgiving Day tradition, Maddie likes to bark at the dogs on TV. I ordered a meal to be delivered to me today, I'm a but under the weather (just sinuses) and my car is still getting on-going repairs (it better be like brand new when I get it back after all this, ha). I'm used to spending holidays alone, and my dogs don't make it feel so alone anyway. Not much for family left, I have an aunt and uncle, but they are about 3 hours away. Friends are also about two hours away also (you'd think I lived in the boondocks, ha). Looks like our rain is turning to snow here, and some ice. Safe travels to everyone out there!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> *PH*,You said the dreaded word: Lyme. I have a suspicion. She has been NQR for a couple months and I thought of you and you horse (was it Dream?) I asked TWO vets to test for Lyme and they wouldn't. They don't believe those are signs or that it's even possible in my region.


I wish it is _anything_ else - Lyme sucks. I went through the same thing when Dream was first NQR.. went through h*ll trying to get a vet to agree to bloodwork. I finally pulled it myself and sent it thru where I worked (small animal vet). Not sure if you have a lab/university doing a panel up there, but here the best test available currently is the Lyme Multiplex at Cornell. You can do the dog snap test as a quick stall-side deal, but it will show exposure

If its been going on for months, you are already heading for the chronic infection stage.. which means treatment gets more complicated and is less likely to clear the infection [and maybe I am telling you stuff you already know, as I have no idea the protocol for Lyme treatment in humans.] :sad:


*Rick*: photos are lovely.. smooch indeed! :wink:

*tj*: sorry you aren't going to make it to J's, but don't blame you if the driving would be ugly. hope you are home and enjoying a relaxing day with Tim.

*MR*: chuckled at the technology and your mother as mine is the same way. hope you enjoy your aromatic turkey today!

*AA*: glad to have you check in. hope you enjoy your family time.

*Stan*: your SWMBO is a piece of work.  hope you are able to find a solution that is in your (an Bugs') best interests. maybe you should make your visit over here permanent.. either take up NM's offer or I bet Rick could use a roommate!

*NM*: so jealous you got some saddle time, but so glad someone has been able to take advantage of this amazing weather!!

*ellen*: sorry to hear your plans didn't work out. Hope you enjoy your time with Peaches and the feathered ladies.

Remali: enjoy your day. i love hearing that my dogs aren't the only ones who bark at dogs on the tv! hope the ice changes back to rain.



My family descended upon us yesterday. While I am thankful to have a family that wants to come visit, sitting around inside and not riding during this amazing weather is just agonizing.

The animals are having a terrible time:































The colonial-era church at the end of our driveway has a service only twice a year, so my family got to see the inside this visit. No electricity at all:











Ham is in the oven currently. Will be heading back over to MILs for the big meal shortly (was already over there earlier to set the table and peel things, etc).


*Happy Thanksgiving* everyone! I am so thankful to have found all of you. :wave:


----------



## Koolio

Happy Thanksgiving to all our friends to the south!!

DD and I are now home from our trip. It was fantastic!!! Iceland is breathtakingly beautiful with a rich culture and history. Icelanders are kind, generous and proud. I am so grateful to have had this experience and look forward to going back and discovering more.

I was captivated by Icelands history (maybe because of my own Norse heritage). Icelanders are unique but the Norwegian influence is prevalent everywhere. Iceland was discovered by Norwegian sailors and functioned like a territory of Norway until Denmark occupied Norway and subsequently took control of Iceland. Later, the Danes lost power and the Norse influence resumed and is evident in the craftsmanship, architecture, food, language and mythology (Sagas).

Iceland is a volcanic island that sits where the North American and European continental plates meet. It is intriguing as you can see both a North American and a European influence in modern culture and architecture. The volcanic mountains and lava fields along with the glaciers create a scenic landscape unlike any other. The aricultural areas ar dotted with sheep and Icelandic horses. I was surprised at how green and warm Iceland was this time of year. They get much less snowfall and have significantly warmer winter temperatures than we do here, although much more rain.

We missed seeing the Northern Lights because it was cloudy, but we do see them relatively often off our front step, so not a huge disappointment.

I was humoured to hear that the majority of Icelanders believe in elves and trolls, especially growing up with Norwegian troll stories told by my grandma. There is actually a government official that inspects all bulding sites for roads, bridges our buildings to check for any elfin activity. If this person reports any elves or trolls live on the proposed building site, there is no bulding there. Consequently, there are not a lot of straight roads in Iceland. When riding through the Lava fields, one could easily believe the were lives and trolls living there. The round boulders covered in moss looked just like the trolls home in the movie Frozen.

To be continued... Next post will focus on the horses...


----------



## Stan

As soon as I finish the cout issues I'm gone. Its only 8 weeks and I'm on my tour of NZ on the bikes I can keep a low prifile for that time and start looking for another property only need a couple of acres to house the horse. 
Well Nickers, How old? there has to be some life in the old girl but not too much. After chasing around the house and finally catching her I'll need time to look in my diary to see what come next. I diary note all escapades for those moments of memory lapse.:icon_rolleyes:

Cheers all
two rides:cowboy:what more does a man need. I know corn :wink:


----------



## Koolio

*Icelandic horses*

The Icelandic horses are unique Iceland. Small horses, likely of Mongllian origin or type were first introduced t Iceland by the Vikings in the 8th - 9th century. Other, larger European and Spanish horses were also likely introduced but were too large and not hardy enough to survive the climate and landscape. Through both selective breeding and natural selection (aided with a major volcanic eruption that wiped out a significant portion of the herd), the Icelandic horse type homogenized. Iceland has retained very strict laws prohibiting the import of any horses to the country for hundreds of years. Every horse in Iceland is registered and microchipped.

Icelandic horses are small, hardy animals with thick, water repellent coats. They eat the grasses, mosses and shrubs that grow on the lava fields. Almost all Icelandic horses live outside and many on vast expanses of land. None of the horses are vaccinated in Iceland because they are not exposed to e usual diseases. Stables exercise strict bi-security rules and the immigration laws prohibiting the import of horses to Iceland maintains the disease free environment. Iceland also doesn't have mosqitoes, which are often carriers of many diseases.

The Icelandic horse has the usual three gaits (walk, trot and can't / gallop) along with two additional gaits, the tolt and the pace. The tolt is a 4 beat gait like a very quick high stepping walk. The tolt is also genetic, so through selective breeding programs, most Icelandic horses possess this gait. The pace is another gait common in Iceland is horses and is where the front and back legs on one side move in unison. It is not trained, but a natural gait that develops beyond the gallop. It was very cool to ride the tolt as it is very different from the trot and develops using a different cue. It is also extremely comfortable and fast. My horse could tolt as fast as the others galloped ( which we measure with GPS at 30 km/h).

Iceland has a strong horse culture and are very proud of the horses. There are lots of them! It is relatively inexpensive to keep a horse as most landowners are happy to board a horse for little cost. There are horse shows that are limited to showing off the Icelandic horses gaits. Riders use English saddles and ride in a form that is closest to a saddle seat equitation. Horses are judged on the speed and quality of the 5 gaits in both directions.

I loved all of our troop, but I think riding and learning about th Icelandic horses was my favourite part. We were fortunate to have booked an advanced level ride, which meant it was just my daughter and I with the guide. This gave us the freedom t do a lot more with the horses and go a lot further than we normally would have.


----------



## Koolio

Oh boy! It's hard to keep up!

Happy thanksgiving again to everyone! It seems we all have so much to be thankful for, especially for each other.

Stan - I am sorry to hear things aren't going well with SWMBO. You'll be glad to have Bugs back and I expect he has missed you as well. Have faith it will all work out.

Eole - I have my fingers crossed it isn't Lyme disease and that you find some solutions and a good treatment.

Phantom - it looks like lots of fun having your family around!

Ellen - glad you found your hen. It sounds like you are getting involved with a great community and support network. I am so happy to hear things are going well!

Nicker - that pie sounds delicious! Good luck finding the right saddle. It is worth spending a little more to get something that fits both you and your horse well. I don't know much about the flex tree, but I do know that a quality tree makes a huge difference.

Remali - I am sorry to hear you are home alone for the holiday. Enjoy the dog show!

Roadyy- I can't see your picture. :-(. I hope all is well. How is it going finding a new place? Did I miss an update?

Tjtalon - I'm glad to hear you have a few days off but too bad the weather isn't going to let you get out to see the horses. I hope you have a good thanksgiving.

Corgi - how is your mom doing?

Happy - sorry to hear the farmer isn't keeping up with caring for the horses. They are so lucky to have you. How are your lessons going? How was your new saddle?

I'll keep reading back to catch up on everyone else. I'm thinking of you all!


----------



## Celeste

Happy Thanksgiving to everybody!

I have been cooking all day. The kids are due here in an hour. Next time maybe we should eat out.............


----------



## phantomhorse13

Had a fantastic meal.. 19 people total there, ranging in age from just over a year to just shy of 91. I ate enough calories for 6 meals and laughed off at least one meal's worth.

Came home and saw my sister and her bf off, but before they went Mom wanted to get pictures. Decided to do it outside, as the weather was spectacular (upper 50s, sunny, little wind).











Afterwards, we decided it was too nice to stay inside, so decided to take a walk around Alimar. I figured I would take Phin, too, as he hasn't been worked in 2 weeks. He was a little cranked up to start, which I expected. He had 2 strangers (my parents) and 2 extra dogs to deal with (and those two are much more all over the place than Mia). Started out in hand to get him settled. All things considered, he did really well.

I did eventually throw a leg over though - my first time on him bareback (that is Katie's dark head in the top of the pic)!




















Didn't go very far really, but loved every minute of it! :loveshower:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

We ate at noon at SIL's, I just woke up.
Got home @ 4:30pm and had to nap till 8:00pm.
I tried to limit food and sort of did okay.
Eating that early in the day did me in.
About 15 of us, all family were at dinner.
Is there such a thing as a food hangover?
Didn't pour corn all day!

Hope Thanksgiving has been great for all!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving. We went to hubby's parents' house as always. Lots of people but no drama this year which was nice.

I am driving back to MD tomorrow to visit Mom in rehab. It takes me 2.5 hours to get there. She is walking with no problems with a cane and you can hardly hear the slurring of her speech but I will know more once I get there and can assess her progress with my own two eyes.

This has been very stressful for me for many reasons that I wont get into now but to make a long story short, I am confident she will be able to go back to her apartment but I am not sure she is going to be able to drive again. That will cause a lot of problems, once again because of reasons I wont get into now. Let's just say that the help she had has made it clear they dont want to help anymore. Bringing her to live with me is not possible for even more reasons I can't get into so even though I havent really said a lot in this paragraph, you can probably tell that I have a lot of stuff going on behind the scenes and it weighs heavy on my mind every minute of the day. *big sigh*

I was able to see Isabella yesterday. She is in heat again and has picked the BO's arab, Missy as the object of her hormonal obsession this month, I took a video of her in full hormonal distress and will try to upload it later. For those who are new, I have a lesbian mare when she is in heat and I wave the rainbow flag proudly in support of my girl.

Tj- hope you enjoyed your time with Tim today and were able to relax.
Stan, I am so sorry SWMBO is not being cooperative. I love Nicker's suggestion. LOL
Eole- hoping it is not Lymes!!
Koolio- i have a group of friends heading to Iceland next week. My best friend lived there for 2 years. I have only heard good things. One day I hope to go.
Rick- great pics!
Ellen- hope you get some riding in!
Blue, Remali, Celeste, AA, TW, pH,HP, MR, NM, VR- hello!!!

Thanks for the comments about the videos from the TV show. I hope to be able to post a link to the full episode sometime in the future.

Thankful to be part of such a great group!


----------



## AnitaAnne

We just finished the evening meal; smoked ham, sweet potato casserole with pecans, and a bit of corn - MR style corn that is :wink:

The restaurant was very interesting. Italian place with lots of pictures including some of those Renaissance style babes (male and female!). They cooked a fine Turkey & gravy, sausage stuffing, whole creamed potatoes, crisp green beans, cranberries, crusty bread and really fabulous pumpkin pie. We had some bible juice with the feast and lively conversation. 

Came home stuffed and have been pursuing the holiday madness adds online. Not a darn thing out there worth getting. 

Going to walk the dog one more time and head to bed. 

Goodnight y'all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: The videos were so great, sure hope you can post a link to the whole episode. Sorry arrangements for your DM are strained. But how great that she is progressing so well. Sounds like the recent trip was exactly what you needed. 

*Phantom*: fabulous pictures and video. You and your DH are such a photogenic couple! I love the "Dean" shirt, lol. 

Phin is such a joy for you, he is so eager to be around you and learn new things. You are so blessed to have him. 

Mia had to suffer through a belly scratching from your guests. The cat had to play games with your guests too. Poor babies. :rofl:

*Ellen*: Sorry your plans got cancelled, but hanging out with the chicks and Peaches sounds lovely. Good things ahead with the trail group! More riding buddies!! 

*TJ*: Your plans got changed too, but Tim must have been thrilled to have you all to himself. The picture of you on Spirit is so wonderful! You look so happy!! Janice said you can ride her anytime!!! YIPPEE!! :loveshower:

*Stan*: Is it wrong of me to be happy Buggs will be back with you? Sorry to hear things are rough at home though, I am sure Nicker's DM would be great for a country boy like you. 

Speaking of country boy's* Roadyy* you are really getting healthy and it shows in the pictures!! I hope you had a great day today. 

*MR*: Big meals in the middle of the day can be very tiring, even without the corn. Everyone needs a day of eating and rest at times, hope you enjoyed yours. 

*Koolio*: Welcome home! Your trip was so amazing, thank you so much for sharing all that information on Iceland, and the Icelandic ponies. Truly amazing little horses. The pictures; wow. Loved the ice cave and your mounted shots. Lovely. 

VickieRose: Nice picture of your DD and her cute borrowed horse. She looks so happy! So good to hear you got Boston & Rose's teeth fixed. Loved the picture of poor Boston getting his teeth done. 

*Eole*: I do hope poor Alize does not have Lymes, but very important to get her tested. I can't understand a vet refusing to do bloodwork. Important to rule things out. 

*Celeste*: Good you have gotten some rides in, even if short better than no saddle time. Great to have the kids home and I am sure they enjoyed and appreciated your cooking. 

*Remali*: How about some pictures of your pups? Spending time with loved ones on the holiday, be it human or our wonderful animals is truly a blessing. 

*Happy*: hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Sorry to hear of the difficulties with the farmer and the horses. I am glad to hear they have water again; fresh water is vital. 

*Twaker, Blue and Greentree*: Hope you had a fabulous Thanksgiving!


----------



## tjtalon

Catching up & reading about everyones' day yesterday... 

Sounds like all had full & happy days. I smiled at Remali's post, because that's just what I did: watched Macy's parade & National Dog Show (except with cat Tim, no dog!). Made & ate my dinner (baked chicken leg/thigh, mashed potatoes, smoked oysters, for dessert ice cream). A couple of good old movies were on afterwards, Tim & I dozed & kept warm & cozy.

Staying home was a good decision. Not a lot of snow accumulation, but had started out with rain then ice storm. Very icy, very cold. Going to be cold & snow until Monday or Tuesday, warm up a little w/sun during the week, then do the same thing next weekend. Trip to Horse World is on delay for awhile, looks like.

Ladona, hope the caregiver issue for your Mom has a good resolution soon.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Sounds like everyone was full as a tick at bed time last night. Yeah, me too. I slept like a log. Don't think I turned over during the night.

*AA* The restaurant sounds like it was an excellent choice. Really nice atmosphere and food. 

*Ladona* Sorry you have so much on you right now. I am glad your mom is doing well. I know her not being able to drive will be a challenging change. Sending you strength. Hope everything transitions smoothly:hug:

Yes *MR*, I think there is such a thing as a food hangover. I don't think I will be hungry until next week. Sounds like it was a crowd at your SIL's. Hope you thought to bring Batman some Turkey scraps. Since turkey is full of tryptophan, it will put him to sleep and he won't ring the bell and make you have to get up to let him out. 

*PH13* So glad yall had a wonderful meal. You and your DH are a cute couple. Wow, that's some green grass Phin is munching on. You are an awesome horsewoman. Halter and bareback on horse that has not been ridden in a while. In my wildest dreams only. You are my inspiration. 

Hey *Celeste*. Glad you had a good Thanksgiving. Yes, I favor the eating out to save the cleanup at the end of the meal. No one feels like doing kitchen duty after eating. On the other hand, it is very rewarding watching all those happy faces enjoying that wonderful food you cooked. With the kids there, you know that no one cooks as good as 'mom' does.:thumbsup:
*
Koolio* Yeah, this thread moves the speed of light. We are all blessed. I still have the routine of making coffee and sitting down at the Over 40 thread every a.m.. I would be lost if I couldn't chime in and find out what you guys were up to. Things are looking up around here. I am looking forward to the horse group meeting. Will be meeting more horsepeople. Love the idea of developing new horse trails here. 

Good to see you *Remali.* Please don't stay away so long. Hope you get to feeling better. My family has dwindled down to me only also. I really appreciate my animals during the holidays. Hate you are having auto repair issues. What a hassle. Hope they get your vehicle back on track.

*Koolio* Really enjoyed your travel commentary. Really love the Icelandic horses. Glad you had a fun and safe trip. Welcome home. 
*
Natalie* I am so sorry your horse is still having problems. Please keep us posted on your horse's condition. I am so hoping it is not lyme disease. God bless. 

*Rick* Very nice pics. You have certainly lost the weight. Very well done. :thumbsup: What an inspiration. Well, I guess I have been putting off joining the gym long enough. Hope you had a good Thanksgiving.

*TJ, Nickers, Stanley, HP, Blue* and* Vicki*. Hope you guys are doing great. Hope I got everyone. Please forgive if I missed anyone.

Have a great day everybody.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: Big meals in the middle of the day can be very tiring, even without the corn. Everyone needs a day of eating and rest at times, hope you enjoyed yours.





ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> Yes *MR*, I think there is such a thing as a food hangover. I don't think I will be hungry until next week. Sounds like it was a crowd at your SIL's. Hope you thought to bring Batman some Turkey scraps. Since turkey is full of tryptophan, it will put him to sleep and he won't ring the bell and make you have to get up to let him out.


AA: I am not an early eater.
Never eat a breakfast and 1 in ten days I eat lunch.
I like a dinner between 6 & 7 and not a huge meal.
Eating like that at noon was the most vegetative day in a long time.

Ellen: Batman will not calm his behavior with a little turkey.
We also have 2- 20# turkeys @ home, cooked 1 of them Wednesday night.
2nd one most likely cook Saturday, wifey will make soup too.

We buy many turkeys this time of year if we can find them.
All the stores only have little turkeys, it's hard to find a 25 or over in pounds.








For any that remember last years Thanksgiving bird, 48 pounds!
This years was not picture worthy, only 33 pounds.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I am doing a Black Friday special today.
I never go to stores.

Petco has all aquatic plants for 50% off.
My Christmas present to myself this year.
$20 buys like 8 pots of plants for my aquarium.
Price is right and getting ready to hit the road.

Good riding should be available for those in the east today.
I suspect NM & PH13 will have some pics later.

Good Day All:


----------



## tjtalon

Stan said:


> After chasing around the house and finally catching her I'll need time to look in my diary to see what come next. I diary note all escapades for those moments of memory lapse.:icon_rolleyes:


No worries Stan, you'll not need to check your diary; it's one of those things that come right back, like...riding a bike:rofl: You might fall off a couple of times, but that's alright:gallop:


Happy to hear that you & Bugs are to be reunited


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> Wow, that's some green grass Phin is munching on. You are an awesome horsewoman. Halter and bareback on horse that has not been ridden in a while. In my wildest dreams only. You are my inspiration.


Oh Phin was def wearing his hackamore!! I was also prepared to get right the heck back off if he looked to be overly enthusiastic.  The grass he was eating is our hayfield, which has still been growing a bit with the rain and warmer weather.


Enjoyed reading about how everyone spent their time. *MR*, that is one heck of a turkey!! Good luck to anybody who may be shopping today. I am with *AA* in that nothing is worth having to go to a store today.


----------



## tjtalon

"OMG, the dreaded dishwasher noise!...Run away run away!!! Run for your lives, you fools!!"


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> Good luck to anybody who may be shopping today. I am with *AA* in that nothing is worth having to go to a store today.


My trip was a success, 6 minute drive, arrived as they opened, no line, empty store, quick service and checkout.
Would have never known it was Black Friday parking lot was only 33% full for the whole complex.
Betting that by now it is a zoo!

Working around home today.
Trees are minus there leaves, gutter cleaning day. 
Along with deck cleaning I suppose.

Good Day All:


----------



## Happy Place

Took me a bit to catch up! Watched America's Thanksgiving Day Parade (yep, I'm a Detroiter!) Went to sister's and ate for 3 LOL. Everything was so good. We all sat in the living room talking and watching the dog show.

Raining all day today so we are about to go through the budget and prepare for the holidays. We may go out and buy a cap for my pickup. I may even put up some decorations if the mood strikes! No riding for me until next week. When I see you all "hoping on for a few minutes", I long to have my horse at home, so I can do the same!

Rick, my my! Those pics are yummy!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I long to have my horse at home, so I can do the same!


Just popping on quick...does this statement have anything to do w/Nike?? Might've misinterpreted.

MR, glad you got there & back again real quick I ran out briefly just for a couple of small things at grocery store, That was enough for me (18* out there...warmed up, lol...!). Was good for the car 'tho; got the snow & ice off of it, at least the first layer (I'd rather deal w/3" of snow than 1/8th inch of ice on the windows. Dislike ice....)

Got the air pump out & re-aired my exercise ball. Next step is setting it on my big bucket, to see if my feet won't touch the floor...idea is to practice some of Sally Swift's exercises in "Centered Riding".


----------



## Celeste

MR, I was wanting some different plants for my aquariums, but when I looked at petsmart the other day, I didn't find any that were interesting. Maybe I'll try petco next chance I get.

My friend Donna, and "Oreo's Girl" from the forum came out to ride today. We rode 6 1/2 miles. I think they pretty much wore me out. My girl was good overall. She was afraid to cross a washed out place filled with water, but she did it. (Actually, I closed my eyes and she hopped over it.) On the way back she didn't hesitate. She was very nervous and hyper for the coming home part of the trip, but she didn't really do anything bad. 

We mostly walked, but we did canter for a little way. She was actually ok with that. 

Basically my body is tired but my mind and soul feel much better. It was a beautiful day.

Then DH and I heated up some leftovers and I am pretty much a blob now.


----------



## tjtalon

I've wanted to try a live plant, but it's only a tiny 5gal tank....hmmm...fish are doing well...wondering what kind of plant...


----------



## tjtalon

Got "Bob" ready for my winter thing. His head had gotten too lowered from the weight in it, so stuck a stick under to adjust (fabric, padding/whatever will just have to wait for now, it works). Bucket didn't work, so adjusted to the wooden box. I can pop the ball off to spin on with my feet (a recent suggestion from the writer of "Riding Fear Free"; a fear-of-canter does involve the spinning feeling on a lunge line [do need that umbilical cord for now/next time]. She thought that spinning on the ball while visualizing "different outcome" could help, since I spun in the infamous Crash. The mind is a weird thing...can be "tricked" loll! Sure worth a try!)

This took a rearranging of my tiny living room, but Tim has already accepted the new place of his hidey-hole "pagoda", so all is good.

Have done a day off just for my own self today, tomorrow need to do needed-stuff-to-do etc. Even just thinking/preparing for a horse involved home activity is soul enriching.


----------



## tjtalon

Here's the picture of my "horse for the winter"; to anyone new, this is "Bob", named by Rick. I made him:


----------



## tjtalon

PS Rick, if you see this: I want to soften up those reins more & use them for real. Janice offed my using them because they are shorter than the split reins I always use there (I love split reins, can't explain why, just do...except I like the freedom of finger action w/them, if that makes sense). Janice was concerned I'd "lose" them, with the shortness. I don't think I would now...

Every time I see/touch these reins/headstall I think of you & recall this great gift!


----------



## Maryland Rider

We have not seen "Bob" lately.
I remember when he was in his Infancy and Development stages.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> We have not seen "Bob" lately.
> I remember when he was in his Infancy and Development stages.


Lol! Yes, I remember mystifying you with his parts-are-parts formation!


----------



## Happy Place

TJ I am more afraid of riding on a lunge line that anyting! I've only done it a coupel times. Felt so not in control! The circling without "riding the circle" using legs and reins to cue the bend really bugs me! It gave me a bit of vertigo that I don't get when I just ride circles on my own!

Farmers son is in town. Magically, on this rainy day, the barn got cleaned out, the water hydrant looks like it was worked on and their was fresh straw in the part the horses use as a run in! I wish he would not drag the pasture closest to the front fence so the mud there isn't 8 inches deep! They sure could do with a few dump trucks on sand right there!

Hunting in the am. I'm going to read for a bit, then get some sleep. Gnight all!


----------



## Celeste

I used to take lessons from a woman that wanted me to let her make the horse canter on a longe line. It made me terribly nervous. She asked me, "Don't you trust the horse?" I think that my answer made her mad. "I trust him fine. I don't trust you." I just really like my own hands on the reins.


----------



## farmpony84

I haven't been around in a while... Baseball season ensures that I have fat horses and sticky floors... but I have a month off before winter conditioning begins so I'm back.... and here to prove I may be over 40 but I still got the stupid in me!!!


----------



## Eole

FarmPony, those are great pictures. We don't take the word "mature" in "Mature people over 40" seriously.

Celeste and HP, I feel the same about being on the lunge, I hate the feeling of not being in control and get vertigo and feel like I'm falling at canter.

Corgi, thinking of you: hope you can solve the situation with your mom and that her condition keeps improving.

It rained all day and now turning to snow. I'm working for 7 days, no saddle time for me.

I'm on a fun distance derby with friends and we make a draw for prizes each month. I was picked for the Christmas draft. The price is a jewel hand-made with my horse's hair.:happydance:The artist does very pretty creations. This is her website. Bracelet: Central Custom Pieces | Créations Crin Equin – Evelyn Senecal – Horse Hair Creations
Isn't it cool?

Good night everybody, sweet dreams of horses, overweight turkeys, hiding cats, and aquarium exotic plants.


----------



## Maryland Rider

FP84: Coming back for a visit!
I ride with my daughter bareback during the riding season.
It is messy, jeans get wet, covered in horse hair and such.
When ever I do this I always forget an extra pair of jeans at camp.
Eole finds humor in this! 

Riding a canter on lunge line? humm?
No I would have to pass on that.
If I am not in control it ain't happening.

Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Bob is looking better than ever! I smile every time I see him. Very clever.

Mounted while on a lunge line? NO. Had a really bad experience with that as a youth. Giving up control is difficult, but my experience was worse. The horse I was on spooked away from the rail causing the lunge line to become tangled around his legs. Fortunately I was able to do an emergency dismount (aided by the poor horse's efforts). His legs were covered in rope burns from trying to kick free. Really it is amazing we all survived that experience.


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks everyone for the input on the lunge line-canter thing. I've got all winter to work out the fear issue, since it's all in my head. Bailey would be fine/would take care of me, in the round pen without J on the lunge line. One step at a time....


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*TJ* Bob looks like a Bob. Rick did good naming him. When you are not there I wonder if Tim rides Bob? * LOL* Liked the pic of Tim's glow in the dark eyes. Bet he doesn't realize how scarey he looked. Hug Tim and pet Bob for me. 

*HP * Hope you bag a big buck. 
*
HP84* Those are neat pics. I would say that those are safe horses or you are one brave lady. 

*Natalie *The jewelry is beautiful. I would love to have something made from Peaches mane. How neat. 

I agree with* AA* and *MR* on the canter on a lunge line. I like to have control. With my riding issues, definitely out of the question. 

*Celeste* So glad you had such a good ride. Maybe we will have some good winter days this winter and you can do more of that.:thumbsup: 

*MR * Hope your latest purchase is in place. Bet it looks great! Good corn growing scenery after a stressful day at work.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Got to go to the barn yard. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## farmpony84

So, I have to ask... Is "Winter Horse" a dressage horse? He has that arch in his neck.... I was thinking that's a great idea though to work on your core strength... I tried to use the ball at work to help with the secretary spread... as you can see... My butt is bigger than my horses! I wonder if I could set that ball in front of the TV and if I'd use it??? But I would want a horse head too....

As for the longe line conversation... I'm backwards... I would actually do a whole lot more on a longe then I would normally, I guess I trusted my trainer? My horses are fat and spoiled and I the big bay I've had since birth, the walking horse was a trade that really wasn't trained when we got her, she was just broke if that makes sense. We've had her for about 8 or 9 years now. I'd like to take credit for her but she is just one of those rare angels that show up at your doorstep unannounced. Once in a while she thinks about being bad but she really doesn't know how so she fails miserably...

I've been trying to get up the nerve to canter riley with no halter/bridle but I've only gotten up enough nerve to trot him so far. I can do serpentines and circles at the trot with no bridle and he has a great stop but I just haven't gotten brave enough to do it without the bridle. I did it in tack the other day:

It's funny because if you search old threads you will find a million of them where I'm so scared to deal with Riley on the ground that I just want to puke. He's rude and disrespectful and scares the living tar out of me.... And then I went to a Clinton Anderson trailer for a few months (I hauled once a week) and took lessons on the ground. Amazing what a difference it made for me. Taking control on the ground opened so many doors in the saddle.... And... It doesn't hurt that he grew a brain... He's about as quiet as they come now....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Very cool pictures Farm Pony. That is great you trust your trainer to lunge you but please warn me if you plan to post any of those pictures. I still have some ptsd, or something from that incident. I can't watch people getting lunged because I know from personal experience just how dangerous that can be. 
I have downplayed the incident, but do think it is important for people to understand the risk. I am not a timid rider even though age has made things a bit more difficult.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

I actually don't use a trainer right now. I have one lined up for Cloud but she's 2 hours away so I'll take lessons during the summer but that will probably be it. 

The trainer I used, It's weird, I trusted her but she also took so much of my confidence away. I've just recently gotten it back. I don't think I have any pictures of me longing... I have a picture of me longing Riley on the ground. That was a huge huge deal for me. Lunging a horse on the ground. I don't know why I feel so insecure doing that... I'm better on the back of a horse then on the ground.


----------



## tjtalon

farmpony84 said:


> So, I have to ask... Is "Winter Horse" a dressage horse? He has that arch in his neck.... puke.


No, nothing breed specific. Needed a semi-flexible bend to practice reins/soft hands.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone,

Having a few days off from work has been very beneficial to my state of mind. Plus I had horsey time on Wednesday and today but more about that in a minute.

Thanks for your patience with my cryptic post about the situation with my Mom the other day. I am ready to give details if you all dont mind indulging me. I promise to bring it back to horses at the end.

When my Dad died in 2013, he left Mom in a lot of debt with no means of paying it off so she had to file bankruptcy and she lost the house she lived in because it was paid off and considered an asset. Their debt was credit card debt, used to pay for years of prescription meds that Medicare didnt cover fully. You may know that Medicare drug plans only cover a certain dollar amount of meds a year and then after that you are in the "donut hole" and have to pay for all meds out of pocket. Mom and Dad's meds were almost 2k a month when they were in the donut hole and mom reaches that around April of every year. They were living on not much Social Security so the meds went on credit cards. 65k worth.

My Mom's sister and BIL live in Maryland and when Dad died, they said they wanted Mom to come live near them so she could spend time with her sister. They found her an apartment that was much bigger then she needed but my uncle would pay her rent when she had to choose between medication and rent and he did it without letting me know. Money is not a problem for him.

Mom settled in quickly and she and her sister had a lot of fun doing things togeher. Her sister had a stroke last December and can no longer drive and needs help with daily activities so she can no longer go and do things with Mom.

Mom started getting depressed and every time I talked to her...which is every day, she would just cry.

A word of advice for people. There are two questions you should never ask people. 1. Why don't you have children? 2. Why don't you have your Mom/Dad live with you?

People ask me both of those things all the time and first of all, it is none of other people's business and secondly, there are all sorts of things going on behind the scenes that make both of those questions very hurtful.

Mom can not come and live with me because I have a very small three story home with narrow stairs and she can not navigate them. Secondly, while I love my mother and I talk to her every day, we are like oil and water and when we spend more than 24 hours together at a time we want to kill each other. We are both very stubborn and very independent people and very very different. My mother (and her sister and BIL) are Jehovah's Witnesses. ( Dont even get me started on THAT). The Bottom line is living under the same very small roof (my house is 1100 square feet) is not possible for her sanity or mine. I have even had some people tell me that if I was a good daughter I would sell my house and buy one with living quarters for her. My house is paid off. It does not make financial sense to sell the house I am counting on for my financial stability in retirement and buy a more expensive house for my mother whose health is so poor she could pass away at any time. I may sound callous but I have seen what poor financial decisions have done to my parents and I can't make the same mistakes.

Anyway...for those who are still listening ..thanks. Gonna post this so I dont lose it and continue in a moment.


----------



## farmpony84

You don't sound callous at all. When my grandpa died we had to figure out what to do with my grandma. and I know that sounds bad but she was living in a home that was paid for and my grandpa had put a lot of effort into making sure she was taken care of. (She had a stroke in 94 and was paralyzed on one side. She could not live on her own safely even though she felt strongly that she could. (She also could not speak). She had been married to my grandpa for 65 years and was living in a house that my dad and my grandpa built together. In her mind, moving out was not an option but because he put so much thought into her care.... He had 2 retirements coming in and his social security which went to her. He also had banked a ton of money. Because he did that, she wasn't qualified for any home nursing care help which meant we had to pay for it at a few hundred dollars per day.... 

So in the beginning my dad would fly home for a week and then my mom would fly home for two and then my aunt etc... they took turns for about 6 months but that wansn't exactly ideal either. In the end they moved her into an assisted living home. She got to take her furniture and she had her own apartment but she had daily care and there was a cafeteria where she could eat and she had some friends there that made sure she was included daily. In order to get her there though we moved her in slowly. My mom started taking her for bingo once or twice a week and then they spent more and more time there... but when she figured out that was the plan she threw apple sauce on my uncle. It's not what she wanted but it as the right thing for everyone and I think she was ok there. She never was happy but she never would have been anywhere, not after 65 years with the love of her life... 

People say things without ever thinking or considering. I don't know why they do it and I'm sure I've done it to but it's not anyones place to judge. Especially when it comes to family...


----------



## corgi

I have lost two posts already and am getting ready to throw my ipad across the room:twisted::twisted:

Mom is going to be able to live independently but driving is doubtful. My uncle says he is "done" being the one to help her. (No matter that it was him and his wife who moved her up there to begin with)

Today I found a senior apartment complex for low income adults over 62. Itis perfect and 20 minutes away. I asked Mom if she wants me to check it out and reserve an apt for her and she said yes. She said she feels my uncle's resentment. 

I need this to happen!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi All

Tj, I love Bob! Looks like a short backed, fat pony I knew. Her name was Lace though. 

Farm pony, lovely pics.

Ellen, glad Peaches is still going well for you.

AA, nice to hear from you, hadn't seen you on here for a bit. That round pen incident sounds horrible!!

No way in heck will you get me cantering on a longe line or in a round pen, I get horrible vertigo from doing smaller circles at speed, I'm okay with bigger circles in the arena though.

Corgi, that does not sound callous at all. In fact, it sounds not only sensible, but like you love your mum and want to keep the good healthy relationship that you have currently. Having her move in with you would ruin that. 
When my MIL ended up in a wheelchair two years ago, people were asking if she would be moving in with me. I'd just laugh and say " Like heck!" We would have come to blows by the end of the first week! She would have hated it as much as me! So she stayed in her own home, with support from some community health care. Much better solution for all concerned. Yet I still get occasional people that are horrified that I didn't "do the right thing" (insert eye roll here)
I'm sure you will find a solution that works for both your mum and yourself. Its still early days in her rehab yet.


----------



## corgi

So please....good vibes. Prayers, whatever that this works out and an apartment is available so I can get her here in the next month or so.

MR- i think it is wonderful that you are able to bring your Mom to live with you and Rick, the fact that you took in your MIL says a lot. I wish my situation would allow that but having her closer will have to suffice.

Anyway...thanks for listening. There are a lot more details that I had in the two posts that I lost about my brother and more about my uncle but maybe it is best that those words are left unsaid.


And now on to horses like I promised.


----------



## farmpony84

It's hard. It's a responsibility that you don't sign up for and you kind of get "stuck" with but when it's gone you miss it...

I'm hoping that everything works out and you can move her into the apartment. Twenty minutes isn't so bad especially if you can figure out a set day that you take her shopping or to her appointments... It will give her something to look forward to and then you can plan your days around it so it doesn't feel like a burden, it just becomes part of your life.... 

I think things will work out for you and you'll be happier for it.


----------



## corgi

Isabella has been a hormonal mess for about a week but I really needed to ride this afternoon, so I decided to cowgirl up and see what happened.
She was pawing the ground at the hitching post and wouldnt stand still to be saddled so we started with some ground work and she seemed to realize I meant business. 
I knew I was in for a challenge when I got one foot in the stirrup and she took off. She NEVER does that. Luckily I was able to get seated and got her stopped while I got the other foot in the stirrup.
She was a hot, jiggy, prancing, head tossing mess.
So we did circles at the trot...lots and lots of circles. Then we did serpentines up and down the arena. I concentrated on using my body to turn her and relying less on the reins...and then I started singing and she finally relaxed. We were the only ones at the farm and it was such a great feeling when she relaxed and started responding to my seat and legs. It ended up being a great ride.
Just what the doctor ordered.
She has done so much to make me a better rider. I wouldnt trade her for anything. She is a great teacher.

I took video on Wednesday of how she acts when she is in heat. Will post that in a moment. My ipad hates me tonight.


----------



## corgi

This is what I faced when I pulled her put of her field and took her to the temporary dressage "ring" at the farm.


----------



## VickiRose

Corgi, sometimes just writing it all down helps too, even if the posts go AWOL
The assisted living apartment sounds ideal, I really hope you can get her in there.


----------



## corgi

And this was when I turned her back out. She normally waits for a treat and a hug and then she stands there and watches me leave. Not during her cycle!
She ran out to her "girlfriend" in her field...Zipper.


----------



## corgi

Thank you Farm Pony and VR. I really needed to vent and was looking for some support and I knew I would find it here. When I found this apartment late last night online, I found some peace and then when she said she wanted me to do what I needed to do to get her in, I felt like a weight had been lifted. It is so hard to do my part when I am 2.5 hours away. 20 minutes is nothing...especially since my commute is an hour.


----------



## corgi

Farm Pony, you mention baseball season. How are you involved with baseball?


----------



## farmpony84

Baseball.... It's my life... 12 year old Travel ball that is... The winter work out sessions will start in January, tournaments will begin in March and go through August and then they'll take a break for about a month and start back up again until November... where they will take a break for a month.... It's where all my time and money go's... I have more invested in baseball gear then I do horse tack at this point I think. And now we've added basketball to the mix... That starts in the next week or two....


----------



## corgi

Yikes! I have had lots of students who were on travel teams for baseball, soccer, etc. It is all consuming isnt it? 

When you have some downtime, we still need to get you to visit where I board so we can ride together since we are in the same area!


----------



## farmpony84

I'm ready to do it now. I took Riley to the Shenendoahs and he was an angel... he's ready for trail rides! (I have to get him sound - he's abscessing right now... yeah me)


----------



## corgi

Send me a message when his foot is better! We'll make plans!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi: WOW. The 65K in debt for medications is one of the saddest things I 

have heard. Then to lose her home from bankruptcy, and this time from health and BIL changing, that is very hard. 

The assisted living near you sounds like a God send. 

Every family has different ways of dealing with aging parents. Most senior citizens insist on remaining in their home and do not want to ask for help. It seems like you have been following her wishes while watching out for her, so why would anyone criticize your actions? 

I am going to pray for you and your mom. :hug:

Isabelle is such a character! This mare obsession of hers is the funniest thing ever! :rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, many hopes & prayers being sent for the assisted living situation for your Mom. And huge kudos for the successful ride on She Who Loses Her Marbles During Heat!! Bet that did you a world of good.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- My parents were divorced and each one of them moved into a low income senior apt. complex. Best move ever. They maintained independence, made friends who used the services like lunches and dinners, foot doctor who came to the building etc. Soon, they both were comfortable using those services too. My dad actually moved in as soon as he was age eligible, but he loved it and stayed there over 15 yrs. It was a blessing for our family. I want my MIL to move into one, but she won't have it. She can't afford to care for her aging home and the yard is getting too big for her to manage her gardens. It's all she has and she wants to leave it to us when she passes. We don't need it! If she would sell now and move, she would be comfortable and able to do things and get out more. Such a shame.

That hormonal mare is a stinker~Oh so cute though LOL


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Corgi * I am so sorry about your situation re: your mom. Really like *HP's* suggestion. I pray for strength for you. This is one of life's toughest dilemmas.:hug: That diva of yours is a sassy girl. Even with all that Sass, her momma still loves her:thumbsup:

Thanx *Vicki.* Yeah Peaches is my girl. Here's a pic of her. I saddled and bridled her up yesterday. She is lookin good.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. It's raining here (100%) Going to eat at the Chinese place. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

I am about to hit the road for home and wanted to stop in to say hello.

Just caught this page of comments about Ladona's mom and hope the assisted living works out. Very sorry to hear of any criticism for your choice in following her wishes. I hope the air clears and they see it was the tight thing to do.


----------



## ellen hays

*Ladona* I woke up at 3 a.m. just thinking about life's uncertainties. You have to do what will make your future secure. You are not being callous. The world gets cold and callous when the family circle gets smaller. Getting older is not for wimps and people with good intentions that are not thoroughly thought thru. The wolves start closing in and you had better be well situated. If you are not a rock, how can you give help to those who need you. You seem to understand what is the right path. Others will always try to second guess you in a crisis. Do what you know is necessary to help you and your loved ones survive. I can't imagine losing my home to bankruptsy. That would kill me in itself. Your mom is probably scared to death. One thing I have observed in 64 yrs is that doing the right thing can get you in so called hot water with everyone. But, when all is said and done it was the correct decision. It takes courage to bare that heavy burden and it seems like a very lonely place. :hug: Seek God's strength and wisdom. It is the only thing that gets me from point A to point B and beyond.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Been sneaking peaks in this holiday weekend. Had 5 days off...down to my last one...how DO they go so fast?

All well here. Just wanted to stop in and tell you all I finally found a saddle!!!

Went shopping Saturday, sat and sat, talk and talked to the ladies. Told them of my woes. Took my old saddle in, and so glad I did. I had several people look at my saddle and asked if they thought it was SQHB or FQHB. Noone know for sure. M, who I traded with was pretty certain with all the horses at that barn, it was sure to be FQHB........

When I walked into the store with it, the manager literally GASPED when she saw it. She immediately said...It's semi!!! No wonder your guy is being pinched! It was obvious to the naked eye that the new one I was looking at was definitely wider and had a gentlier slope to the bars. She did some measuring and there was a HUGE difference.

We left so I could think about it, and also see if my back would flair up. Had lunch, walked back to the store and still felt good! Sat some more, and decided to take it! :eek_color:

Got home in the dark, but had mom hold Jay in his stall so I could at least place the saddle on his back. Fit like a glove! 

He was ouchy in the right shoulder when I shook and man-handled the saddle, but miraculously when I put the pad on, his whole demeanor changed 100%. Makes sense, he is downhill with pockets, and sore from a very ill-fitting saddle. 

I get a 10 day trial. I took a 3 hour test ride yesterday. I took him on our hardest terrain around home, steep hill up and down, mud, stepping over logs and rocks, jogged, and cantered..... The first couple times I asked him to trot and canter, he stopped after a few strides like always. It seemed when he realized he wasn't going to be pinched this time, he WENT!:racing:

Seriously, my guy never jogs as long as he did, nor has he ever cantered down the entire stretch of dirt road. :thumbsup:

After an hour and 1/2 I stopped home and dismounted. That would be the true test. *No Pain!* Walked around a bit.........*no pain.* Could this be? I certainly felt different in the saddle. It definitely sits me different than the other saddle. I literally can feel my ears, hips, ankles all aligned. (Thought of you *TJ, *with the Centered Riding). Totally different feel!!!

Decided to ride over to R and D's to have them take a look. Off through the woods, mud and ditches we traversed. 

R thought the saddle looked good. Plenty of room over his withers and shoulders. He reiterated what I felt. This saddle is designed to keep me over my center of balance b/c it is a working saddle.

Rode home, he tried to bolt from the neighbors pigs. The roughout leather held me in place!

Got off, and still.........no pain! My leg does feel a little 'different', but I know living with this for so long, anything can make it feel different or flair up pain. Even just walking too far. 

I decided to keep it....I do have some reservations....as it is extremely expensive, and what if down the road my body deosnt' like it? This happened with my Circle Y. (although it was a 15" and I need a 16", PLUS I have sat in several Circle Ys since and find I can't sit in any!!!!) I guess if it doesn't work....I can always sell it right? :icon_rolleyes: I worry about everything.
Just seems like I have looked and looked and there it was......gotta be a catch. :wink:

I may try to ride again in the yard today briefly. It's the first day of deer here, so being out and about, you take your life in your hands. 

so there ya have it! I'm excited, but have a little trepadation b/c it is so expensive. I have the $$$ saved, but still. It's very comfy, the leather is super supple, pre-turned fenders. Jay seems to love it. 

Although I have a 10 day trial, I need to make the decision by today so I can take it back. I leave for my trip Saturday, so this is the only opportunity for me to take the trek over there (over an hour drive one way).

Again, I feel good. Just seems like it was too simple of an answer. 

Here are some pictures, which do not do it justice. I have vet wrap on it during the trial to keep it clean. I will change out the stirrups, as they are too skinny. I like a wide bottom on my foot.

I also bought ANOTHER pad. :icon_rolleyes: I had been looking at this one since I found out about shim pads. I used it yesterday and he seemed to work well with it. No tripping, and really moved out!

What do ya'll think? My DH doesn't know yet.....he's at camp. LOL See what happens when you go away dear??? Hahaha I buy saddles. :wink:

Please don't get me wrong. I like it!!!! I"m just so afraid down the road it won't pan out...my body is so finicky.....but gosh, I guess I should just revel in this for now, and what will be will be, right??? It's only $$$$. I can sell it if it doesn't pan out....and continue to save. I sound negative, but this journey has been long, and again, seemed to be solved very simply. That is the part that scares me. LOL Nothing for me is simple. :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Just another quick pop in as I'm back at work. 

I need more prayers and happy thoughts. After getting home from seeing my mom, oldest daughter and grandkids I get a wake up call at 4am. Apparently my oldest daughter had a seizure last night and was taken to the hospital. After running tests they found a brain tumor on the right side about 2 CM in size. She is now in the next big city at the neurologist office waiting to hear what the prognosis for treatment is.

I will do my best to keep y'all updated.

Sorry I don't have time to read up, but wanted to post this before getting back busy keeping my mind settled.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Oh gosh Roaddy, I am so sorry! Has she been having issues?

YOur stuff makes my saddle fitting woes so insignificant. :neutral:

Speaking of....I rode a bit again this morning. Just around the yard, to stay safe. All felt good! Still feel good! Still waiting for the pain to start....it's weird.

ONe thing in this saddle, I feel my seat bone(my bad side) I never felt it in the other saddle. Why that scares me is I felt it in my Circle Y....but in a different way. As soon as I sat down in that one, I felt the seat bone, then immediately my sacrum would hurt and then it would send shooting pain up my back between my shoulder blades. 

Now, I feel the seat bone, but no pain. Which is GOOD.....

My mother told me to knock it off! LOL That is what I need, someone to tell me to stop worrying. Where are you guys anyway???? I am waiting for thoughts and opinions. I know I am the only one who can make the final decision....as it is my crooked body.....but still wanted something. :wink: Glad my mom stepped in.

Off to buy some feed. Have a good day all.

Roaddy, I"m thinking of ya.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ON second thought....I could pick up feed after work. I just so want to stay home, get under a blanket and veg out wit some CSI. I NEVER get to do that!!!

I want to stop worrying about this dang saddle, and enjoy my last day of vacation.

So that is what I am going to do..............:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

*Rick* I am praying that it is completely treatable. My thoughts are with you. Please keep us informed as well as you can. I am so sorry. What a terrible thing to wake up to this a.m.. Please let us know something as soon as you can.


----------



## Roadyy

Short version. 
It's grape size above right ear. Has dried blood around it which caused grandma seizure.
Doing CT scan Wednesday to determine if benign or malignant. Find out Monday to see of radiation or surgery is next.

Have to run, but couldn't leave you hanging.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose

Oh Roaddy! I hope it's benign and an easy one to remove. I'll be thinking of you guys. Nothing much worse than one of your kids being unwell. 

Nicker, buy the saddle, it sounds like it suits you both at this stage. You won't know more until you've used it for a few weeks.

Ellen, lovely photo of Peaches.

I'm off to have surgery on my injured thumb today. Wish me luck!


----------



## ellen hays

*Vicki * Hope your surgery goes well. Please keep us updated. Hopefully will be showing off on my horse soon. She is such a good girl. Do ya think I could just think I am 30 again? Woohoo, let's go Peaches. Do I dare? Outrageous behavior for those over 40?:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower: Especially for those way over 40. When ya hit 64, well what do ya qualify for:think: I really believe 'being happy.' :cowboy: That really sounds positive:thumbsup: Sounds like a good motto.


----------



## ellen hays

My Dr. did biopsy. Precancer/cancer. Plan to over come either. Me and Peaches have a decade or so to explore horse trails. Ya know what, we win!!!!!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> ONe thing in this saddle, I feel my seat bone(my bad side) I never felt it in the other saddle. Why that scares me is I felt it in my Circle Y....but in a different way. As soon as I sat down in that one, I felt the seat bone, then immediately my sacrum would hurt and then it would send shooting pain up my back between my shoulder blades.
> 
> Now, I feel the seat bone, but no pain. Which is GOOD.....
> 
> My mother told me to knock it off! LOL That is what I need, someone to tell me to stop worrying. Where are you guys anyway???? I am waiting for thoughts and opinions. I know I am the only one who can make the final decision....as it is my crooked body.....but still wanted something. :wink: Glad my mom stepped in.
> 
> Off to buy some feed. Have a good day all.


I'm here! First off, with all you've been thru with saddle fitting (for both yours & Jay's bodies) finally getting a answer to the Big Question has hardly been simple! Thinkin' about the Circle K: I wonder....you felt your seat bone on that side, but I wonder if the rest of the saddle didn't twist you somehow, make you "off", causing the pain. With this new saddle, feeling both seatbones, no pain....I'm with your Mom!

Rest easy now, I think it'll be okay, I really do. Do your stretching exercises to keep recovering from that fall on the stairs, keep your muscles warm.

Like you said, you had the $$$, you can always sell it...but I don't think you'll have to. Oh, & I love that pad, that's awesome. If you can, whenever you think of it (no hurry) send a pic of that pad to my phone (& a pic of the one w/the shim pockets too); I'd like to show Janice. heck, send a pic of the saddle! She'll love it...

It's apparent Jay loves the changes, he proved it!:wink: (With the body issues you have to deal with, there may never be a perfect saddle for your body, but I really do feel that you've gotten as close as is possible...& that's just the "what if" comment!)

Congratulations! RIDE STRONG!:runninghorse2:


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> Short version.
> It's grape size above right ear. Has dried blood around it which caused grandma seizure.
> Doing CT scan Wednesday to determine if benign or malignant. Find out Monday to see of radiation or surgery is next.
> 
> Have to run, but couldn't leave you hanging.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thinking of you, Rick. Prayers....


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> What do ya'll think? My DH doesn't know yet.....he's at camp. LOL See what happens when you go away dear??? Hahaha I buy saddles.


Keep it!! Jay obviously likes it if he is so much more willing to maintain his gaits. I get the impression that if your body isn't going to like it, its a pretty instant deal.. and with having ridden so much more at speed during your test ride, I would expect your body to feel a bit different as all those muscles will be _tired_! Glad you found something that works!! :thumbsup:


*corgi*: hope things work out for your mother at the assisted living. i don't think anybody can judge a situation without being in it. sounds to me you have your mother's best interest at heart and that means everything, imo.

*fp*: what a very busy schedule with all the sports!

*Rick*: praying for DD. :sad:

*Vicki*: hope surgery went well!

*ellen*: i think i missed something major!! what did you have biopsied.. and it came back as malignant?! :frown_color:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Rick: Hope all goes well.

NM: If the shoe fits wear it!

5 days off was not enough, got sleepy at work today. Go figure!
Time to relax and Grow a little Corn.

Night All:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Busy day for me. Started out going over to my MILs for cookie day number 1. MIL is famous for her baking and she will make dozens and dozens of christmas cookies. This year she intends to have 16 different varieties. I don't know jack about baking, but luckily I can follow simple instructions.










That is the orange glaze going on a set of the orange cranberry oatmeal cookies. We also did chocolate chip, peanut butter, peanut blossom, almond creme, and strawberry cremes today.


Got done just after lunch and the weather was still nice, so went home to get the gate decorated. Typical of every other year I have done it, it starts out sunny and not too bad when I start.. and by the time I get halfway through the process, its cloudy and windy. This year was in keeping with tradition. At least this year it didn't _actually_ snow (it did last year!), but I was having trouble bending my fingers by the time I was done from the cold. Figures!












DH got home from work a bit early but didn't feel like going to sit in a tree in the wind (today was first day of buck rifle season), so instead we decided to get the star up. Amazingly, all the lights still worked after being stored all summer, so it went up with little fuss. It even lit up no issues during the initial hang (we always test it before putting it all the way up the pole, just because).


----------



## NickerMaker71

Guys.....I took the saddle back. :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::dance-smiley05:

Just got home, so need to eat and get ready for work week. 5 days just isn't enough time!!!

I brought another home.....:shrug:

I'll continue the saddle saga in the morning.


PH, looks good! All of it!!

Roaddy, was thinking about you the whole trip over and back. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Stan

Roadyy said:


> Just another quick pop in as I'm back at work.
> 
> I need more prayers and happy thoughts. After getting home from seeing my mom, oldest daughter and grandkids I get a wake up call at 4am. Apparently my oldest daughter had a seizure last night and was taken to the hospital. After running tests they found a brain tumor on the right side about 2 CM in size. She is now in the next big city at the neurologist office waiting to hear what the prognosis for treatment is.
> 
> I will do my best to keep y'all updated.
> 
> Sorry I don't have time to read up, but wanted to post this before getting back busy keeping my mind settled.


I liked this to show I had read it and am thinking about your situation Good luck and best of wishes to you and your daughter.


----------



## Stan

ellen hays said:


> *Vicki *Hope your surgery goes well. Please keep us updated. Hopefully will be showing off on my horse soon. She is such a good girl. Do ya think I could just think I am 30 again? Woohoo, let's go Peaches. Do I dare? Outrageous behavior for those over 40?:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower: Especially for those way over 40. When ya hit 64, well what do ya qualify for:think: I really believe 'being happy.' :cowboy: That really sounds positive:thumbsup: Sounds like a good motto.


When you hit 64 you stop running and let the 67 yr olds catch up before their energy is all used up.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Thoughts are with you Roaddy and Corgi. Corgi, glad to see things are turning in your favor. 

Saddle saga.........so I had to call the saddle shop, as they charged me two hundred too much for the saddle. As I was talking to them on the phone, I was browsing their site. I noticed another saddle that looked very similar to the one I was riding in now. Asked about it, out of stock until Christmas....started :think:

Right then and there I knew...I would be forever 'wondering' if I didn't check a few more out...there was just something nagging at me. So at the last minute, I grabbed up the saddle and drove back over. :icon_rolleyes:

So glad I did. There was a saddle I hadn't sat in. (Why drive all that way and not make sure you tried them all???) IT was a reining saddle, something I had looked at eBay many times. 

Hmmm, this one was comfy! Then the manager came over and I started telling her about the one I saw on-line. She said....I think we have that one out in the warehouse. Really?????

As she went to go see, I bounced from the reining to the one I had just bought. Two complete feels. Yes, I am still feeling my seatbone and WOW! second time in the reining saddle....I feel a pinch in my spine! The seat tilted me just so. :eek_color: (Actually, I can still feel it sitting here...that is how sensitive my back is.)

Here she comes with the saddle! It ends up being a scratch and dent. When the company sends the saddles, they are very oiled and often sent upside down. The oil had seeped into the suede seat. Who cares right? I ride in the rain and snow!!

Well, I sat in it.......I did NOT feel my seat bone!!! I sat in the other....yep...bone. Back to the new one. Good. Again totally different feel, not as close contact as the first (which I really liked). 

The rigging is further ahead like I wanted, the skirt is a tad shorter like I wanted....so...I took it! AND, with it being a scratch and dent, there was a significant price difference. 

So....we shall see. It is a FQHB, so that is what Jay needs. Looking at the weather, not sure when I will get to test ride this one. Fingers crossed.....I do feel better that I didn't commit. They also gave me a longer trial period since I will be out of town, which is a HUGE load off my mind!

Kept the saddle pad. Really like it! 

So....five days gone, and what did I really do? :x Grrrr...not much of anything. TJ, I did get one episode of CSI in. :wink: And I did calm myself down on the drive over there and enjoyed the sunset and the 'freedom' to do that. I kept telling myself, these things make good stories. Go with it.  So glad DH is at camp, situations like that make him crabby. LOL

OK, gotta run.

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, so happy to see you may have found that perfect saddle. I really hope this is the one. Sorry I have not been around much the last month or so, but things have been so hectic here at work and at home. I keep trying to make time to come in here to spend time, but it seems to be harder and harder. Hopefully once I get my own place and situated then I can get back to a regular routine that includes more time with my friends on here.


Corgi, I'm trying to pop in as much as possible to keep up with how things are going for your mom. I enjoyed reading about Bella and her antics, but glad she settled down and gave you a great ride to finish.


Dawn, you look so concentrated on getting that icing just right without wasting it. Cookies look great and glad I'm not there else my weight loss would be null and void! Love the lights and decorations around the place and glad they went up without a hitch.

Stan, I appreciate your thinking of us, my brother. I am so looking forward to next fall. The first of the year will bring the time to start mapping out the trip.

VR, I hope the surgery went well on your thumb. Looking forward to hearing positive outlook.

Ellen, Glad Peaches and you are doing so well. Love the change in you since she came into your life. I hope that whichever it turns out to be that you can find something to cure it. I know MIL has been doing so much better since she chose a new diet to fight her cancer from the inside out. I will keep you in m prayers for God to touch you and remove it as we both know he can.



I wanted to share a comparison of before and after of my weight loss. I can't believe how I let myself get that heavy. Pure laziness is what contributed to that.


Before








After


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Ladona* Hope your mom is doing better. You and she are in my thoughts and prayers.
*
Ph13 * The cookies look wonderful. Your gated driveway is beautiful. And of course, the Christmas lights really set a festive atmosphere. Merry Christmas. As far as the biopsy, I don't know how serious it is. The Dr. was concerned that it might have gone from precancer to cancer. Not sure of the seriousness and didn't want to over react. The thing that is aggravating to me, was the trip I made to the Dr. and he told me he didn't see anything 3 years ago. This year he biopsied and determined precancer and froze it. It returned Then, he retired and I had to find another Dr. But, that kind of stuff happens. Was much smaller 3 yrs ago and I don't know if it would have made any difference. 

I am counting on what *Rick* said about his MIL and hoping my situation can be resolved easily.

After all, *Stanley*, if all I have to do is stop and let all those cute 67 yr old whipper snappers catch up to this 64 yr old, then I sure want to be around to lose the race to them and see what happens:clap::shrug::happydance::rofl:

*Nickers* I am glad your saddle situation is promising. Love that pic of Jay. He is such a cutie. Really like that saddle pad.
*
Rick* Great pics of you and Little Man. You and he are quite the team. I need to get involved with ACTHA. Between that and your good training skills, your horses all seem to be on top of things. As I said before, you are certainly an inspiration for me to get into better physical condition. Congrats on your accomplishment.:thumbsup: 

I really hope things work out for your daughter. I am so sorry about what has happened to her. I really wish I could do or say something that would give you some peace in the situation. I know you must be worried sick. I didn't mean to down play the seriousness of her situation with what is going on with me. God bless you both and I pray that the outcome is a happy one.:hug: Will have you both in my thoughts and prayers.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I am waiting to see some sunshine. It has been 3 or 4 days of rain and drizzle. I need some vitamin d.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickieRose*: How was the surgery? You may be in too much pain to type, but hoping your hand is better now. 

*Roadyy*: Shocking news about your eldest DD. I am so sorry this has happened. Praying hard for her. 

Weight loss is amazing, you have really worked hard to get healthy. :clap:

*Ellen*: I must have missed something, and I am sorry about that. What is pre-cancerous or cancerous? Worried about you right now. 

*Nicker*: Saddle fitting is hard, especially because they are expensive! Try as many as you can before you buy. Your body needs to be comfortable so you can ride. Very important the saddle fit you and your horse. 

Jay is such a cutie! I do love a red horse and Jay always reminds me of my heart horse. I just want to hug him. 

*Phantom*: That is a LOT of cookies! Lots of fun making them, but who is going to eat them all? 

Your Star tree is perfect! What a clever idea. The gates look lovely too, but it sure does look cold. Brr. 

*Blue*: everything ok?


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. I am in a better place, emotionally, right now. Your support means so much. It's funny how a bunch of "strangers" can bond and offer friendship online isnt it? I never thought it possible until I found this group. Thank you.

Hubby and I toured the apartment and building yesterday and so many signs pointed to this being the answer. Sometimes you need to look for signs. One sign was the fact that all the senior living complexes I found near me had waiting lists that were closed so I ended up going to craigslist on a whim and this complex listed the apartment they had becoming available in February. It is very rare that they have an opening and I wouldnt have known if I hadnt been desperate enough to be looking for private rentals on craiglist.

The next sign was how friendly the ladies in the office are. I immediately clicked with both the property manager and the leasing consultant. On the tour, the residents i saw in the hallway looked happy and friendly.

The final sign was the fact that when she took me to the door of the apartment that was coming available so I could see where it was (couldnt go in..tenant is in there until the end of January. She showed me another empty one) I saw that the apartment number is 304 and that number has significance in my life for two reasons.
That was the sign that did it.

I filled out an application using the Power of Attorney I have for Mom and paid the deposit for them to hold it for her. As soon as I gather a few more documents, they will process the app and we will get a lease and she will be moving in mid-February.
This is not an assisted living. She isnt at that point. She can walk, bathe, clean, and eat so she doesnt qualify for assisted living, which is actually good because she wouldnt be able to afford it. Medicare will not cover assisted living..only nursing homes. This is just an apt complex for seniors at the same rent she is paying at her apt in MD. There are planned activities for the residents but she will have her own apartment, kitchen, and her total independence and my county provides transportation to seniors who cant drive so it is perfect!

She cried when I told her I secured the apt for her. I thought she was crying because she was upset but she said she is crying because she is happy and relieved.

Wow...this whole thing is just so hard.

Anyway...just crossing my fingers that everything continues to progress. The ladies in the office said that her bankruptcy wont affect her qualifying for the lease and I signed a paper saying I would help with her rent so it should all work.

Tomorrow I have a phone conference with her care team at rehab to discuss her progress and their plan for the next steps in her rehab. Hubby and I are going up on Saturday to take her pictures of the place and show her the newsletters that show her all the activities available. I also need to get some paperwork from her safe to complete the application process.

Rick- i hate hearing about your DD, but I have a feeling this is going to turn out ok. I am usually a pessimist, but I feel a positive outcome on this one. Sending prayers.

Ellen- please keep us updated about your medical issue.

VR- hope your surgery went well!

Nicker- sometimes you just need to listen to your gut! Sounds like you did!

Got to run...had more shout outs but I am at work and need to finish some things before I do my hour commute home in the rain. Yuck!

Hope everyone is doing well. Take care!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom*: That is a LOT of cookies! Lots of fun making them, but who is going to eat them all?


Oh, finding willing volunteers to eat the cookies is never an issue!! MIL not only gives some to everyone in the family, but also church and a couple local charities and even a soup kitchen.


*NM*: that is quite the saga with the saddle, but sounds like you made a smart choice. hope this one works out!

*Rick*: great job on the weight loss! keep up the good work. 

*ellen*: hope your new dr is able to get to the bottom of whatever is going on. where is this suspicious thing at?

*corgi*: glad things are looking positive for your mother. now she can focus on getting better.

*MR*: hope work isn't too bad this week, or that you have a lot of corn to balance it out.

*Stan*: is Bugs back? court [email protected] over yet?



Today it was miserable outside (chilly, raining, super windy), so it was inside project day. Did some decorating, then got a jump on boxing and wrapping gifts.




















Sonnet helped wrap, of course.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne;8325090
[B said:


> Ellen[/B]: I must have missed something, and I am sorry about that. What is pre-cancerous or cancerous? Worried about you right now.
> QUOTE]
> 
> *AA * Sorry I didn't respond to this earlier. The place is on the right side of my face at the side of my nose. Went to the Dr 3 yrs ago when it was a very small place. He said he didn't see anything. When it had gotten larger and more noticeable, I went back to him. He did a biopsy and found it to be precancerous. Froze it and said that should destroy it. It didn't, it came back. He retired and sent me a referral letter. I just saw her the other day and she wanted to do another biopsy to see if it was still precancerous cells or had become cancerous. Well, I obviously am not knowledgable in this area. She said if the biopsy came back and was not cancerous, I would get the notification in the mail. If it had become cancer then I would get a phone call. I have never had any experience with cancer and don't know what is a routine situation or a dire one. I just changed the bandaid and saw that she had taken a pretty good chunk out of me. I am just hoping that I get something thru the mail. I kinda understand the precancerous stage from working at an ob/gyn clinic when I was younger. There was a procedure done to do awaywith the questionable cells. Although not cancerous, the cells were referred to precancerous cells. That is what I remember. Now whether or not my memory is still in tact or not is another story. What do you think?


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, your memory is in tact. They can freeze those cells and recheck, it it's still there, they nip it out (I can't remember what that procedure is called). Hoping you get a note in the mail and all is well.

Corgi I am glad you and mom are comfortable with the apartment! I hope it turns into a wonderful experience for her and you!

Rick, wow! You worked hard on your health and look at you now! Awesome job. I am keeping your DD in my prayers.

I tried out my saddle for the first time. OUCH! It has a super wide twist. As soon as I sat in it, my inner thighs were screaming! Now my hips and thighs are sore. I could feel my sits bones too, and not in such a good way. The cinch knot is right under my thigh, just above my knee. It didn't hurt me, but made my sit that much wider. I only rode for 25 minutes and I am hurting pretty bad. I'm going to give it one more try. If it doesn't feel right, I'm putting it up for sale. It's a pretty popular saddle, used ones get sold really fast. :sad: I won't buy another again until I have my own horse. I can always use my coaches saddle until I find what works for me.


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> *MR*: hope work isn't too bad this week, or that you have a lot of corn to balance it out.


Light week at work, easy since the software is completed from last week.
I get their process up and running after trouble shooting, they cried for it.
Question now is since it works when will they use it, months???

Aquarium pics were asked for.
Stand is now complete and all repaired.
It looks a little dated but is now structurally sound.








Ellen: I hope things turn out all right.

Corgi: It is very tough dealing with these situations.

NM: So the saddle decisions are made? For sure?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, I have had two of those situations. I suspect it's called Basel cell carcinoma if it's cancerous. (that is what I had) If it is, they just go back and take more off to make sure they got it all. 

I had one behind my ear and one taken off my leg a little over a year ago. Then you get checked about every 6 months to a year to make sure all is well.

Keep tabs on your skin is an easy and good thing to do. You'll be fine. Letting things go can allow melanoma to set in and then you are in trouble.

No worries. :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: I think I am much relieved! Thank you for clearing that issue up.

So spots on the skin are better than some other areas. Precancerous is abnormal tissue/cells that have a good chance of developing into cancer. It doesn't always happen though. 

Rarely are a problem if removed promptly, but you have to wear a really good sunscreen and a big hat so doesn't get worse.

Praying for a note in the mail!

*Phantom*: I am so relieved your MIL has plenty of volunteers to help eat the cookies. I was planning to offer to help, fortunately for my waist my help is not needed. :wink:

Decorations are lovely! Didn't you have the deer named? Forgot what it was though, Drake or something. 

You are already wrapping gifts? I have yet too buy most of my gifts. 

I did buy one gift for me though...crazy impulsive but I could no longer hold out. It has been 15 months since I had one, and then I saw this:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> NM: So the saddle decisions are made? For sure?


 No, not for sure. I put it on his back tonight. Like the looks of it on him. Seems to fit well. Like how it is a tad shorter in the skirt, not too far back, and the rigging is right where I wanted it. (have been fighting with the old one, it's rigging is further back, which makes it hard to cinch in his heart girth area.)

The final test will be me riding in it for a while. Compared to the other two in the store, it felt the best. We will have to wait for a test run to know for sure.

Just in case, I have scoped out their website some more and there are still a couple I haven't sat in. :biggrin::biggrin::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Weather looks like yuck for the next couple days, so it will have to wait, but I did have to put it on his back tonight. Here is a picture.

Thanks for the nice comments on Jay btw....he thought he looked like a real crab cakes in that last picture. He sure has a personality . LOL

Yes, AA, expensive to say the least.....learning every step of the way to make a sound decision.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> NM: So the saddle decisions are made? For sure?


No, not for sure. I put it on his back tonight. Like the looks of it on him. Seems to fit well. Like how it is a tad shorter in the skirt, not too far back, and the rigging is right where I wanted it. (have been fighting with the old one, it's rigging is further back, which makes it hard to cinch in his heart girth area.)

The final test will be me riding in it for a while. Compared to the other two in the store, it felt the best. We will have to wait for a test run to know for sure.

Just in case, I have scoped out their website some more and there are still a couple I haven't sat in. :biggrin::biggrin::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Weather looks like yuck for the next couple days, so it will have to wait, but I did have to put it on his back tonight. Here is a picture.

Thanks for the nice comments on Jay btw....he thought he looked like a real crab cakes in that last picture. He sure has a personality . LOL

Yes, AA, expensive to say the least.....learning every step of the way to make a sound decision.


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Hey everyone. I am in a better place, emotionally, right now. Your support means so much. It's funny how a bunch of "strangers" can bond and offer friendship online isnt it? I never thought it possible until I found this group. Thank you.


:iagree:

This is wonderful news!! When it is right, the signs are there and everything works out just the way it should. 

:loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MR*: thanks for posting pictures of your "new to you" aquarium stand. It looks brand new! Wonderful. 

*Nicker*: That saddle looks very good on Jay. Somehow just looks like your kind of saddle, if that makes sense. Hope the weather clears up so you can check it out on a ride. 

*Happy*: sorry the saddle didn't work for you. Wide twists are painful for me too, but some people love them. Don't know why that is; the pelvis different or sit different? Just don't know. 

*Stan*: Is everything better on the home front? 

It has been raining here non stop, and more to continue. I am suffering from lack of saddle time. :sad:

I am picking up the van tomorrow. It still is running fine. Shop has been driving it every day. Then last week, I took the trailer over there, so they have been driving it with the trailer. Loaded and unloaded. Still running fine. No problems. 

I don't know what to think, but I don't dare drive it, so I guess it is going to be sold. Don't exactly feel safe dealing with strangers trying to sell the thing. Not sure what to do besides check with CarMax and take a big loss.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: thinking of you tonight and will be praying hard tomorrow for your DD. :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally got the video loaded. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neoe45sHWNk&feature=youtu.be

he needs a name. I was thinking Sammy, short for Samson. I think he is a male bunny, hope so anyway!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Didn't you have the deer named?


That is Elliot (the elk).

Your new bunny is super cute!! Hope the van is sold quick, as I wouldn't be able to trust it either.


*MR*: stand looks fine to me. what about it makes it 'dated?'

*NM*: hope the new saddle does the trick. can't wait to hear Jay's opinion.

*HP*: sorry to hear you are having saddle issues now. nothing can be easy. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> That is Elliot (the elk).


Ah yes! Elliot the Elk. Much better then Drake the Deer :mrgreen:

I guess I am outed as one of the non-hunters :cheers:


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> *MR*: stand looks fine to me. what about it makes it 'dated?'


Hardware and door style is 20 plus years.
Still around today but not so popular.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Rick* Please let us know about your DD as soon as you can. Praying for everything to be ok.

*Ladona * Glad the apartment worked out so well for you and your mom. I know that being taken care of was a load off your shoulders. Sounds like she may really like it there.

*AA * The bunny is adorable. Really good at keeping itself busy. I love the flop eared rabbits. They look so huggable.

*PH13* Christmas décor at your house would not be complete without Elliot being decked out. I remember him from last year. What would you do without Sonnet around to help. Very hard working feline:wink:

*MR* Doesn't look dated to me. Beautiful work resulting in a beautiful piece of furniture. I can't wait to see the aquarium on it. It really will be beautiful. 
*
Nickers* The saddle really looks good. Hope the test drive is a success. Jay is a cutie with loads of personality in that face. You really have a nice trail buddy.

Thanx everyone for concern and feedback. You guys are the best. 

Hope you all have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all, 
Surgery went well, I think, didn't see the surgeon before checking out, just the nurses. I've decided I don't like general anaesthetic. The waking up feeling out of it sucks! Op took three hours and I reckon it took another three hours to feel okayish. Last night wasn't too bad, but the nerve block wore off this morning and now it hurts. Meant to be working tomorrow, might need another day off.
I don't think I'm a very good patient!


----------



## Roadyy

*Ladona*, very excited to see you were able to get an apt secured close to you for your mom. I can imagine the joy that filled her and will fill her even more when she sees the pics. Nevermind the happiness that will consume her, and you, when she gets moved in. 

*Dawn*, I think your Elk must have still had some of his meal in his mouth when put on the wall. It appears to dropped out and grew on the shelf just below him. The lights and decorations look great and glad all the lights worked when tested. 

*Ellen*, My MIL had skin cancer on the left side of her nose that got into her nasal cavity. They went in and remove all of the bad area then did skin graphs from her forehead to rebuild the area. She has a noticeable dent( not ugly just a dent) in her right side of the nose, but has not had another issue with it since. 
I begged them to take the graphs from my buttocks just for the hilarity of it, but she refused. Said something to the affect of " She had to listen to my crap enough without having to smell it too". Bwahahahaha

I think you will be fine and Peaches will have many many many years to enjoy being with you and I will add prayers for a letter in the mail.

*HP*, Sorry the saddle didn't work out and that you are sore now. Hopefully you find the perfect saddle like MN17 did( we hope). Thank you for the compliment and prayers for my DD. They are greatly appreciated.

*MR*, stand looks good. I like outdated things. Makes me think I am still useful. lol

*AA*, cute dinner in a cage you got there. What time will it be served?
I'm thankful she is not in need of help with the cookies as well. I can see all my hard work going down the drain with each bite. Hope you find a buyer for the van quickly. Thank you for keeping me and DD in your thoughts and prayers.

*MN17*, that saddle looks great on a beautiful horse. I really hope it is the one.

I will keep everyone updated on DD. Today will only be the CT scan so really will not have any update until Monday.


----------



## ellen hays

VickiRose said:


> Hi all,
> Surgery went well, I think, didn't see the surgeon before checking out, just the nurses. I've decided I don't like general anaesthetic. The waking up feeling out of it sucks! Op took three hours and I reckon it took another three hours to feel okayish. Last night wasn't too bad, but the nerve block wore off this morning and now it hurts. Meant to be working tomorrow, might need another day off.
> I don't think I'm a very good patient!


Hey Vicki Glad the surgery was successful. Hope they gave you something for the pain. If ya can, just sit back today relax and recoup:thumbsup:


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> Just another quick pop in as I'm back at work.
> 
> I need more prayers and happy thoughts. After getting home from seeing my mom, oldest daughter and grandkids I get a wake up call at 4am. Apparently my oldest daughter had a seizure last night and was taken to the hospital. After running tests they found a brain tumor on the right side about 2 CM in size. She is now in the next big city at the neurologist office waiting to hear what the prognosis for treatment is.
> 
> I will do my best to keep y'all updated.
> 
> Sorry I don't have time to read up, but wanted to post this before getting back busy keeping my mind settled.


Oh no. Sorry to hear about your daughter. Praying for her.


----------



## Twalker

Holy Carp! So much to catch up on. Been on vacation since last Tuesday. It was supposed to be a quite vacation at home. I ended up doing an all day trail ride with the BO and the lesson kids. We had 8 horses and 2 trail rides. I had a blast but was so tired.

Lady was in a horse parade. It was a Holiday parade and only horse were in it. There were wagons carriages, and lots of riders. They had over 95 entries and some of them had more than one horse. All were decorated. I didn't ride in it. Here are a couple pics.


----------



## ellen hays

Twalker said:


> Holy Carp! So much to catch up on. Been on vacation since last Tuesday. It was supposed to be a quite vacation at home. I ended up doing an all day trail ride with the BO and the lesson kids. We had 8 horses and 2 trail rides. I had a blast but was so tired.
> 
> Lady was in a horse parade. It was a Holiday parade and only horse were in it. There were wagons carriages, and lots of riders. They had over 95 entries and some of them had more than one horse. All were decorated. I didn't ride in it. Here are a couple pics.


Twalker Enjoyed the pics. Lady is beautiful. So glad everything went so well and you had a great time. That is what I call a 'good tired.' The parade sounds like a success. Thanx for sharing pics of it. Have a good p.m.:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I had to share this. Hadn't had any vension chile since last year. Went down the hill and got some cheese and fritos. Had some tomatoes canned year before last and had the venison. Got chile seasoning, sweet corn, chile beans and added onions to browned venison. The temps are getting frosty tonight and chile is a perfect dinner choice. This is going to be good. Wish yall were here to enjoy it with me.

Have a great p.m.

God bless

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey *Natalie* See ya logged in. Hope everything is good with you. Have a good evening.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen yum that sounds good. Make some corn bread to go with it!

It's 7:30, cold and rainy. I'm wondering how soon I can go to bed!

It's becoming clear to me that I am not getting Nike for Christmas. I think it was kind of cruel to tease me that it was even a possibility.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Ellen yum that sounds good. Make some corn bread to go with it!
> 
> It's 7:30, cold and rainy. I'm wondering how soon I can go to bed!
> 
> It's becoming clear to me that I am not getting Nike for Christmas. I think it was kind of cruel to tease me that it was even a possibility.


*HP* I finally got the chile ready. Once that happened, it was gone before I could preheat the oven for the corn bread LOL. Would have responded to your post, but I turned in early. I go to bed when the chickens roost. 

I am sorry to hear that about Nicke. I sure had my hopes up that you would have him under your Christmas tree. Yeah, I know that was a big disappointment. Maybe it is just not the right time. Don't give up.:hug:


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, it's not that it is not the right time. There is money available for board and then some. DH is an overthinker. It also irks him that I go to feed the horses every day. His thing is that they are not mine and they live in crappy conditions, so what I am doing is not going to improve the horse as it should. Like it's a waste of time. My thing is that I enjoy it. I can help make those horses conditions a bit better by keeping an eye on the water and hay and giving them some extra calories. I'm just going to keep on keeping on. I am frankly tired of the excuses.


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

I've been reading and trying to stay current with all of you. Just crazy busy so no time to post. Quick this morning before I go out to feed.

*Roadyy*, my best thoughts are with you! I just can't imagine your fear right now, but I know that whatever comes of this you'll handle it whatever way you need to.

*Ellen*, What the heck?! What needed to be biopsied? I think I missed a page and can't find where it happened. Please bring me current on your situation!

*Vicki*, You'll be feeing better soon. I'm sure of it.

*Corgi*, what a relief. I think this is going to be a very good thing for your family. I missed wherever it was that you have family giving you grief? I'm sorry for that, but if they're not going to step up and contribute of themselves then they need to let you do what you need to do.

*Happy*, I'm sorry about Nike. You still get to spend time with him right? It's a difficult situation I know, but maybe better situations are coming?

*Anita*, I'm here! Things are fine, I'm just on the run constantly.

I know there's lots more I wanted to respond too, but….. :shrug: This is the problem with not responding often.:think:

Had to have a talk with my manager about the scheduling again. Last time it was because I was getting all nights and weekends. This time my 15-20 hours a week that I wanted has doubled! Ugh! Can't keep up and looks like it will be after Christmas before it will calm down. Even then, the new cashier that was hired to help relieve some of the pressure is 8 months pregnant! Due Jan. 1. Really nice young girl, but that's not much help if ya know what I mean. I need that little icon of a little emogi banging it's little head against a little wall. 

Have a great day everyone. I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## VickiRose

DD, Bronwyn, had her primary school graduation today and graduation dinner tonight. She won an award for science and had a great time. Here are some pics. One of her after getting her award and one getting ready to go to dinner. Very proud of her :loveshower:


----------



## VickiRose

No sure why they are sideways...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Koolio

A couple of quick pics of Koolio at his new place. He lived outside, but the indoor facilities are lovely.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickieRose*: Good to have the surgery behind you. Your Pretty Bronwyn looks so proud and happy! Congratulations to her! 

*TWalker*: You had a riding vacation, how great that is. Lady looks so beautiful, she is a very nice horse to go in a parade. The group ride looks lovely, but I have to ask about that last horse. Is he/she colored in that unusual manner or is that dirt spots? 

*Happy*: Sorry about not getting Nike for Christmas. It means a lot to have your own special horse. I believe feeding those Nike and his pasture mates has made a world of difference in their lives, and yours too. Nike was skin and bones, and now he is filled out and frisky. 

Dealing with horses on a daily basis, even if it is just feeding them, is a benefit for any horseperson. It is very relaxing time, and just stroking them can give warm feelings. 

Possibly you can reassess the situation again in spring. 

*Blue*: thanks for checking in. Hoping your work situation eases up for you, only 21 days or so to Christmas. 

Three weeks? mg: I better start shopping


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: just saw your post. That barn is Fancy! Koolio looks very fit and wooly. Like a big teddy bear


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Burrrrrrr! That cold north wind is a blowin. Fed the kids and put some mail in the box for the postman to pick up. Coming down the drive to my house, all I could think about was how good that chile was. It's kinda like when your favorite pizza place made the best pizza ever and the next day those leftover slices are sitting in the fridge calling ya. I threw all restraint to the wind and heated a big bowl of chile up, retrieved the fritos, and grabbed my Colby jack cheese cubes. I was right about it being good last night, but it was better this a.m.. Sooooooo Goooooood!!!!

*HP * Tell DH to quit overthinking about the horse and think about how he will enjoy seeing that big smile on your face as you go out the door to spoil Nicke like I do Peaches. Nicke would get the best of care ever. I am still hoping for you. Hang in there.

*Blue* About 1 1/2 month ago Dr froze a precancerous place on the side of my nose. It came back. He retired but referred me to another dermatologist clinic. Monday I went there and the Dr did a biopsy. She got a big chunk and said if it was precancerous that would probably get it all. She was concerned about where it was and if it had become cancerous. I was told that if it had not changed then I would hear from them thru the mail. If it had changed then they would call me. Everyone has been giving me feedback ie. personal experiences to other people they knew had been thru a situation like this. I just hope it hasn't changed and that the Dr got it all. We will see, but thanx for asking. 

*Rick* It is difficult waiting til Monday to get an update from you on your DD. I know it must be tough for you. You are still in my prayers re a good outcome. 
*
Vicki* Congrats to your DD. I know you are proud. Sounds like she is a good student. That's a plus within itself. Congratulations again. Tell her to keep up the good work:thumbsup:

*Koolio* Really nice pics of Koolio and his quarters. I know he probably really appreciates being inside since its winter.thumbsup

This thread is still moving at the speed of light. Very difficult to keep up. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just finished putting the middle seats back in the van. Dang those things are heavy!!! 

I can't believe how much stuff came out of it. All my camping gear; refrigerator, air conditioner, blankets, grill, drop cords, dishes, and a whole lot more. 

Plus all the horse stuff, saddle racks, grooming, blankets, spare halters, bridles, etc. 

Jeez. That was a job hauling it all out. Going to try to have a yard sale come spring with a camping theme. 

A bit sad to see the end of camping for me, but times change. :sad:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TWalker*: You had a riding vacation, how great that is. Lady looks so beautiful, she is a very nice horse to go in a parade. The group ride looks lovely, but I have to ask about that last horse. Is he/she colored in that unusual manner or is that dirt spots?
> 
> 
> It is an appy but he was kind of dirty too LOL. Some of the spots were ligit.


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Twalker Enjoyed the pics. Lady is beautiful. So glad everything went so well and you had a great time. That is what I call a 'good tired.' The parade sounds like a success. Thanx for sharing pics of it. Have a good p.m.:thumbsup:


Yep, I would say a very good tired. I had a blast. Each trail ride was about 2 hours long. The lesson kids did great for their first trail ride ever and no horse or kid was injured. I was very sore the next day hah.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Ellen yum that sounds good. Make some corn bread to go with it!
> 
> It's 7:30, cold and rainy. I'm wondering how soon I can go to bed!
> 
> It's becoming clear to me that I am not getting Nike for Christmas. I think it was kind of cruel to tease me that it was even a possibility.


Christmas isn't here yet. Maybe a miracle will happen. I know how much you love Nike.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I hope all goes well with your daughter. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

TWalker - it looks like you had a good vacation and a great ride. Love the pics!

Corgi - I'm glad to hear you found a good apt for your mom. 

Nicker -hoping you find the perfect saddle.

HappyPlace - don't get discouraged. I know you are fond of Nike, but maybe your perfect horse is still out there.

Hello and good tidings to everyone. I wish you all good health and happy things.


----------



## farmpony84

What a fancy new home for Koolio!


----------



## Koolio

DD is leaving for Germany on Saturday. We sold Himmy (aka Cheeky Pony) in October on a lease to own contract. The gal that took her seemed a really good match and has lots of experience with ponies. I've been checking up every few weeks or so to see how it's going. All good...until yesterday. 

She messaged me to tell me Himmy is terrible when tied. She paws and fidgets, tossing her head and swinging her butt around to the point others at the stable are afraid of her. Himmy never did anything like that in 4 years with us. Ths gal just built a new arena so she hasn't worked her much, she said Himmy is good riding, but when tied, terrible. She says she will have to sell her as soon as our contract is fulfilled. DD is upset and leaving in two days.

So, DD is going out tomorrow morning to see what is going on to see if she can find out why Himmy is misbehaving. The stable is an hour away. 

We know Himmy well and while she's not perfect, she's a good little horse. We'd rather have her back than be sold to some unknown person who may not treat her well. I already have my hands full with three horses already, but we have feed and space for Himmy if she comes back. Unfortunately, DD will be gone for at least a year. Maybe I would ride her this summer when I'm not riding Koolio or Sam, it I certainly don't have time to try to sell her again. If she was larger, we would have kept her.

What would you do??


----------



## Koolio

farmpony84 said:


> What a fancy new home for Koolio!


It's just temporary for a few months so I can continue riding and taking lessons this winter. It is a beautiful facility and I think I will enjoy it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio: So sorry to hear Himmy is not working out for the new owner. 

You asked our opinions. I would tell the buyer that she does not have to complete the contract and bring Himmy back home. Refund the amount she paid, unless you wrote in a penalty clause. A year will pass very quickly, and your DD will return to her dear Himmy. 

I have only had a few horses that I ever sold that I wouldn't take back. Himmy is too nice of a horse and obviously she is just not in a good place and is scared. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - height is really not such a big issue, I would rather ride a fabulous pony than a so-so horse. 

At a Dressage clinic I attended years ago with Karl Mikolka, he introduced the first rider, a typical 17 hand Dutch Warmblood with big gaits, and then introduced the next rider on a 14 hand Conamara mare. He said, now notice which one is in the double bridle! 

The pony was competing very successfully at 4th level, and Karl said the little mare was capable of more! 

The big gelding was at first level. 

The German Warmblood ponies are selling for small fortunes, and are shown by adults. 

Ponies ROCK :loveshower:


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, my 2 cents worth. I sold our big paint a few years ago. It went badly for him and I was lucky to be able to get him back. Now I need to rehome him again, but would rather keep him here than be uncertain. If I find the perfect local home then he can go, otherwise, here he stays so I can sleep at night.

I'd be curious to hear what your daughter finds when she gets there.


----------



## Eole

*Roadyy*: prayers for your daughter. I would bite all my nails off waiting for results. Keep us posted.

*Corgi*: sounds like you found the perfect place for your mom and she'll be closer to you, best decision ever!

*NM*: hope you find the perfect saddle for Jay, I'm with you on the Great Saddle Quest.

*Koolio*, nice stable for Koolio. I suspect something happened with Himmy if she suddenly became difficult to tie. I agree with taking her back rather than letting her move on to an unknown place if you have place and hay to do so. I would do a thorough physical to make sure she didn't injure herself, like flipping back while tied. Can you find a good teenager rider who'd be happy for a free lease at your place to keep Himmy exercised and trained?

*TW*: Lady looks great in the parade.

*AA*: you emptied the van, did I miss that you sold it?

*Ellen*, hope no cancer shows in the results. If it does, it's likely basocell cancer, which is annoying but never life-threatening as it can't spread. It does require follow ups to burn any returning "bad cells".

*VickiRose*: your DD is lovely, she looks healthy and happy. Did she get to wear her dress? How's the thumb?

*TJ, MR, Blue, FarmPony, GreenTree, PH, Stan* and sorry if I'm missing anyone::wave:

I just worked 7 days in a row and on call 24/7 until 8h00 tomorrow morning. Meanwhile, my youngest niece turned 13 yesterday and I got her riding boots (Blundstone from DownUnder). Also had the vet-osteo-acupuncturist here for Alizé on Monday. She moves better since she got "adjusted" and pricked all over. Stiffness in the hips mostly and she suggested massage, stretches to help and... RIDING.  I like that advice, nice vet!
Single day off tomorrow and going to a concert with my brother: Supertramp! Then working another 6 days in a row. How will I make it to Christmas? There should be a smilie with the tongue hanging on the floor.
Good night all! No corn while on duty...

Took this strange pic from the car getting home in the fog yesterday. Grazing on the steep hill, it was very beautiful in person, very zen.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole: that is a lot of days working in a row. Very glad to hear Alize is doing better, she is such a nice horse. Love that picture! Grazing on the steep hill in the enchanted forest! Very cool. 

I did not sell the van yet, just getting it ready to sell. I know I will never find such a suitable vehicle again to hold everything and haul my trailer, but I have lost trust in it. Also, I don't have the horse I need to camp out and ride trails. I thought Chivas was that horse, but he is not trustworthy on his own, and I really don't have anyone to ride with right now. 

Sending Dram out on trial Saturday, hopefully they love him. I need to downsize. Especially saddles!


----------



## NickerMaker71

MR, I sent you a PM, but it does't seem to want to go through. Send me your info, OK?

All good!


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- If you are downsizing saddles, pm me. Maybe you have something I would like to buy!

Yesterday I was running the dogs. My old dog really just stands around and watches the lab run after a ball. Briar found the ball before my lab did and picked it up. As he turned, he yelped and has been limping big time ever since. He did something to his hip. This morning, he was stiff and it took him a while to get up and start walking. I'll assess the situation after work today. We may take a trip to the Chiro. Poor baby!
View attachment 726433


----------



## Roadyy

*Tracey*, I hope you can figure the best course of action for Himmy. I hope things go well for your daughter on her trip and that she has an amazing learning experience over there.

*A A*, I hope you can find a buyer for the van quickly and remove that worry off your mind. Hopefully you will also be successful in this trial run with Drambuie so he has a forever home to be enjoyed.

*Eole*, I bet that was a great view in person as nice as it is in the photo. Sorry you have worked so much and still on call. Hope you get some much needed rest.

*HP*, I hope your dog gets better quickly and is a very minor ailment. BTW, I love the wood burning stove. 



Talked to DD this morning about the waiting worry and she is actually fairly calm and at peace about it. Said while she does have a bit of worry she still feels confident it is nothing serious and will be ok with hearing the results either way. She knows she has a huge support from family and friends and will get through what ever she has to to make it through this.


I took my youngest daughter out to Applebee's last night to have some one on one time with her to see how she is fairing through this family break. She is handling it much better than her mother thought she would. We had a very good talk about things that are going on and her feelings about them. 


I'm still not sure if I'm heading to Ms Sunday or very early Monday and not sure how long we will be up there. STBEW is joining me on the trip so it should be interesting to say the least. Will be staying at different locations so that is not an issue.


----------



## tjtalon

Have been staying caught up with reading, not so much with comments. I will say: Rick, I really do think this will turn out alright somehow. Very tough with the waiting, but good to hear that your daughter is calm about things. Constant prayers & thoughts toward you, my friend.


----------



## tjtalon

Anyone want to hear about a Horse Friday (yes, you read that right! Eole, it's an intermittent soap, but it's still on the air!)

I decided very early this morning, that despite the $$$ worries, that...I had a full tank of gas, the weather was nice (cold this morning, warmed to 55*, cooling off by the time I was going home) & headed out to Sky View Acres. J had to leave at 11:30 for a presentation she was giving for her "other" job, so not much time to chat, but...

When I got there, to help her get out on time, pitched in helping with the morning hay breakfasts (1st time for that!), helped distribute the pre-prepared morning grain pans, helped prepare grain pans for tonight & tomorrow morning (which included hauling in a bucket of water; I seriously need more upper body strength, but it's getting better).

J asked me what kind of time I had today & what I had in mind to do (btw, extreme mud conditions, couldn't ride anyway, with that). I said that this was my day to not worry about ANYTHING, to chill & hang w/the horses, maybe get Spirit out to groom, since sucking up to Spirit is always a good thing).

To be continued, to avoid comp predation....


----------



## tjtalon

J got a lightbulb moment, & said that although Spirit would love the attention, of course, boarder Radar NEEDS it. His owner is in Florida, still preparing to get her horses (& a pony) moved down there), & J said he's getting depressed. Apparently he's a big time Person horse, needs human face time & has started to turn his head into a corner of the stall & just stand there...& starting to crib. So, Radar became my attention mission of the day.

J also asked me, if I had the time & wanted to, that it would really help her out if I could let the horses out to pasture after spending time w/Radar (they haven't been able to get out for 2 weeks because of the weather) & distribute the dinner hay (since I'd just learned how, what amount to each). Like, yeah, I can do that!

So I did. Radar did love the attention (I don't know him at all, & by then was Home Alone, but he did well. Did have some practice not letting him get ahead of me when leading).

He was very muddy. Big red gelding, 16 hands. J did warn me that he loves women & might express his pleasure, which he did. I just told him to put that back where it belongs, but really he just showed me that he was relaxed & happy. 

At first I thought he was showing disrespect when he presented his haunches toward me, but figured out he just wanted a good butt-brushing (oh, he was CAKED in mud!) Still, I made him move over & he did.

Comp munch preventing part 2:


----------



## tjtalon

OnceIi got Radar back home (he was surprised by the cookie gift, opened his eyes wide like "Oh! Cool!" I went to start letting everyone out, starting w/J's leaders then on down the rows (15 horses total). I was careful, for myself & for them (Home Alone) & shooed the aisle hay-munchers along before letting another out (all were very excited, since it's been 2 weeks). Pony was hilarious, she skidded to a stop at the open pen gate & stared at me like "WHO are YOU???". Told her it was ok & to get along & she barreled out.

When everyone was out went to the hay shed. We'd preloaded the 2 carts earlier. I enjoyed doing that, the smell was great, the horses were milling about in both upper & lower pastures, the weather was warm (50-55ish) & sunny. J hadn't asked me too, but preloaded the carts when I was done filling the bins, so they're ready for tomorrow.

I did take a little break in the middle of cart-loading, sat on a stool in the hay shed. My back did hurt! (am not used to that activity, but sure felt good to do it). When I was sitting there, heard the herd galloping & saw them come across from the near pasture going to the farther one. Running! So pretty, & little Arab Mimi was in the lead. She circled the herd around & they went back to the closer pasture. So cool, it really did look like some had decided "let's race!"

I took lots of pictures today, just for myself; the ride to Sky View, Sky View itself, the horses...even the mud! And a few of that big prairie expanse out there. I wanted the pictures to peruse thru when I'm feeling bogged down with other stuff...good reminder, good for a boost.

That's the end of this soap segment, signing off now. 

Later, and hello/good luck & good thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - I am glad to hear your daughter is optimistic. Have faith it will be a good outcome all the way around.

TJ -Yay! Horse Friday!

DD and I went out to see Himmy today t see what is going on. Himmy is a clever horse and tests everyone. She's been pushing the rules and trying to be boss. New person (NP) was not expecting to be tested and likely unknowingly let Himmy break some rules. Also, before the first ride, they had a 2 hour fight over standing at the mounting block. Himmy has never been mounted from a block and probably needed some slower, stepwise training about the block first. Being the clever girl she is, Himmy decided, rules don't apply to her on the ground, and she is mad at NP about the block. Surprisingly, she is great under saddle. DD worked her on the longe line and she tested some but as soon as DD corrected her she was fine. 

So, DD suggested NP avoids the tying up and mounting block fight for a while until the two of them re-establish ground rules and build some rapport. They need to work on ground rules and Himmy needs to be gently reminded. When Himmy was tied to the wall, she was terrible, but an angel when her lead was simply looped over the corral panel. Over time, with firm but gentle rules in place, she should be fine. 

Himmy is part Warmblood. The trainer we are working with breeds and rides warmbloods and says they don't take unfairness well at all. They are willing to work but if they feel someon dos something unjust, they can hold a grudge. Hopefully Himmy gets over hers.

So, for now, NP is going to try some different things. She really likes Himmy but was expecting her to be perfect on the ground because she's done so much. I expect the surprise of being tested didn't garner the most effective response. We are hopeful things will work out, but if not, we will bring her back home.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ glad you got some horse time. Does wonders, doesn't it?

Koolio- Sounds hopeful that things will work out for Himmy. That barn Koolio is at is beautiful! Hope your DD sends pics from Germany that you can share!

Roaddy- Glad little DD is handling the separation well. See her as much as you can! I was really close to my dad when my parents split. The hardest thing was not seeing my dad as often. Praying for other DD. What a great attitude she has! 
This has been one long week! I finished up by feeding horses and sitting in the deer blind for an hour. Didn't see a thing, but it was peaceful! Sunday is the barn Christmas party. It's a surprise for the BOs. They think they are just going to lunch with an old friend and have to be back at the barn for a lesson! We scheduled fake lessons (and will be giving them "lesson money" as part of their gift. We all chipped in and got an air vest for them. They train some young ones and some stallions, so we want them to stay safe! I'm excited! I haven't met too many of the barn peeps yet. I'm usually the only one around when I come to ride.

I saw this on FB. My favorite is the polka dot pony...enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CLib4J70Wc


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Twalker: *looks like you had a great time. Lacey is such a pretty thing and multi-talented! 
*
Eole*: that photo is lovely. nothing as soothing as watching happy ponies graze. hope you can keep channeling that zen for the rest of your crazy work shifts!

*AA*: fingers crossed that things work out with Drambuie. you def deserve a break! wish you were closer cause then we could get Chivas and Phin out together and do both of them a world of good.

*tj*: what a fantastic HorseFriday!!! i hope you take a moment to reflect just how far you have come.

*Koolio*: cautiously optimisting about NP and Himmy. that scenario is rather what I expected and hopefully NP can follow through on being the leader. it always amazes me when people don't realize they are training the horse - good or bad - every time they interact with it!

*HP*: still hoping somehow Nike winds up yours, be it for christmas or some other time. also sending good vibes to Briar.. hope its just a pulled muscle and he is back to normal in no time.

*ellen*: any word yet on the biopsy results?


Nothing too exciting to report here. Been staying busy, seeing as I can't ride due to rifle season. Did some decorating at DH's office, helped DH do more wiring in Gina's barn, today went along to fetch some equipment. DH plans to sit in a tree most of the day tomorrow, but hope to get out and get our tree at some point.

I did get a potentially exciting email though.. the owners of Fluffy and Duroc take horses down to Florida for the winter and plan to take both of them down this season. I was asked if I might be interested/available to come down to compete them!! I have never done any of the Florida rides, so would certainly take the opportunity if I can. Fingers crossed. :thumbsup:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
TJ, you write so well! I feel like I joined you on horse Friday. Sounds like a great day, and I bet Janice was happy for all the work you put in.

Koolio, I figured the NP might be the issue. I hope she develops a better relationship with Himmy.

Eole, lovely pic. I hope you get some time off soon.

Roaddy, I'm sure DD appreciated the chat. It's good that you keep those lines of communication open. And I'm still sending positive thoughts for your older DD too.

Happy, very cute doggy! Hope Nike is under your Christmas tree. Maybe attach a halter and lead rope to the tree as a very broad hint?

PH, does Florida have a winter endurance season? Hope you get to go!

Well I'm bored! Arm/hand still hurts a bit, but not too bad, just feels like it's burning all the time. But at least the worst of the swelling is gone and the pain is subsiding. Can kind of use my fingers a bit. But not sure how much I should be doing. DD helped with some housework today while DS and DH carted hay from the paddocks to the hay shed. Weirdly, we are expecting rain later today. Not very summery at all. Later DD and DS get to help me grocery shop. Might catch up with my older sister and my dad for coffee while I'm in town. Tomorrow my little sis and her kids are visiting from the city. Will probably go out for lunch. 
Patted the horses over the fence yesterday. Boston kept trying to lick my plaster cast! Rose decided she didn't like it and wouldn't come near me. Weirdos! But I love them anyway!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*
HP* Wow that's a nice heater. I will bet the pup appreciates it also. Hope the Chiro can help him.

*Rick* Glad DD is good with things. That support is an invaluable asset in an unknown situation. Her positive attitude is wonderful. 

*Natalie* Nice pic! Sounds like Alize may be ok. Did the vet rule out lymes disease? Hope so. Sorry about the long hours. Seven on 24/7 is a long haul. You are a tough gal:thumbsup: I know you are ready for some r and r. Thanx for the input on my biopsy. 

*Koolio* I hope your visit will help the young lady get on board with Himmy. I think even though it is inconvenient, if you could just give her advice so she can work thru problems it would be good. I just hope she can get a handle on the situation. If not, it might be better to take him back since you have the resources to do so. I keep remembering how River was so unhappy with me. They are really intelligent creatures.

*PH13* No word yet. Wow, really like the idea of you riding in an endurance event in Fla.. It would be much warmer than Pa. this time of year. Hope you can go.:thumbsup: 

*Vicki* Glad you are on the mend. Don't over do it though. Good that you have family to help. Take care.

*TJ* Glad you got some horse time in. 

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

VickiRose said:


> PH, does Florida have a winter endurance season? Hope you get to go!


It does! A quite busy one as a matter of fact. As someone *cough**Rick**cough* likes to remind us, the weather during the winter in Florida is about perfect for riding.

Tho really, I can't complain much about the current weather here. Temps have been running 10-15 degrees F above normal.. just can't ride because of hunting season. Hope to get back in the saddle tomorrow.

Just got a call from DH - sitting in a tree was successful as he just got a doe. Look forward to yummy stuff in the freezer now!

Hope everyone has a great day (or night!). :wave:


----------



## Happy Place

I think it has finally caught up with me. I have been fighting a cold, swollen glands, sneezing, feeling tired all week. Today I can hardly move. I've been up since 8:30 and done nothing! I may go back to bed. My hips are still aching from my lesson. They have never hurt like this. Was it the saddle? Now I'm not sure I want to ride in it again .

maybe a mid morning nap and some chicken noodle soup will fix me right up.


----------



## Celeste

Sorry you are feeling bad. Hurting after the lesson could be due to the saddle, or it could be due to the teacher. When I took lessons, my teacher had no remorse about making me post a trot until I was half dead. It was easier to go on a trail ride for 3 hours than it was to take a 1 hour lesson.

Edit: Those lessons did make my legs look great though.


----------



## Celeste

I took a short ride today. I didn't have anybody to ride with, so I went alone. My girl was a little hesitant to leave her friends but she did good. Several trucks went by and there was no problem. One guy was trying to be polite and stopped his truck and got out. "Oh no Mommy! There is a human in that truck!" She whirled around a little bit but settled right down and went on past him. 

On the way back, she rode quietly on a loose rein. This is the first time ever, ever that she has done that while riding alone.

Interesting thing. My blood pressure has been extremely high lately. It is not uncommon for it to get to 165/100. I have had to increase and increase my medication dosage. Today it was pretty high before I rode. 159/98. DH didn't want me to ride because he was concerned. I rode anyway. When I got back, my blood pressure was 124/78.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, here I am again stuck on the side of the road. Have seen Roadyy new truck and it is sweet. Tried to trade him the van, but he wouldn't do it. 

Won't bore y'all with the whole details, but will consider any and all offers for van. Grrrr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, I need to find the "unlike" button for that post. I hope you are ok.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: cannot believe you are stuck again. i hope you get a chance to kick each and every mechanic who so much as glanced at that van. DH said he had a truck with a similar problem and it was the ignition switch having a loose connection.. but i would think you just want it out of your sight asap.

*HP*: hope you are feeling better. do other parts of your legs hurt or just your hips?

*Celeste*: glad you had a ride and shows you need to do it more often for you health's sake!!


----------



## Koolio

I dropped DD and DH off at the airport today as they begin their trip to Germany. It was so hard to say goodbye to DD. I'm going to miss her something fierce, but hopefully will get to go and see her next summer. DH is going with her to help settle her in and make sure everything is OK. He will also make a little holiday out of the trip. I think he has big plans to go to the BMW museum and to Salsburg, Austria. He comes home next Monday night but then leaves again Tuesday morning for Toronto for work. He'll be pretty tired by the time he settles back home. So, it's just DS and I for the next couple of weeks.

DS and I are true to keep ourselves occupied, so we went to see the new Hunger Games movie this afternoon and really enjoyed it. Afterwards, I went to the stable to see Koolio. There wasn't anyone around so I lunged him instead of rode and gave him some extra TLC and treats. I think he liked that!

Has any read any of the Mary Wanless "Ride with your Mind" and other books? Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I hope you feel better soon! I like pot pies when I have a cold. Well, actually I like them any time. I don't know anything about lessons but I wouldn't think they would have you doing anything that would make just your hips hurt. I'm more inclined to think saddle.

*Anita*, What the heck?! What happened this time and are you ok? I think that van has a "ghost". 

*Celeste*, Yup. Good for the soul _and_ the blood pressure!

*Koolio*, So sorry your DD is leaving for awhile, but think of how enriched her life will be with this new experience! 

*Roadyy*, thinking of you and your daughter. I admire her calmness and clear attitude. I'm not good at waiting either.

*Stan*, how are your doing?

*Vicki*, how's the hand feeling?

I've been reading and keeping up but I know I still miss a lot. 

Just got home. Went Christmas shopping after work. For 3 days only employees get an extra percentage off of purchases for Christmas shopping. I spent too much, but I think I'm done. Stopped at Walmart for wrapping paper and ribbon and of course thought of a couple more things. Found the cookware set daughter asked for and there was only one left so snagged it. I'm beat.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Been popping in to check on everyone's lives. Thnking of you all. Busy here all week, and flew to D.C. yesterday, so here I sit in my hotel room!  Hoping to take a tour of the area today, as I haven't been here since I was a senior in HS.

Best part....I will finally get to meet MR!!!!  Ready or not MR....I'm HERE! LOL

Monday we present to teachers. Very exciting.

I took a quick jaunt on saddle #2 on Friday after work. Coulnd't wait any longer. I maybe rode 1/2 hour and when I got off, I could hardly move. My lower back was screaming.:x Actually when I got on, I felt like I was leaning to the right...my bad side. Not sure what happened there, but it kicked me off balance and I am still aching on the right side of my lower back. Grrrr....this one will for sure go back!!! Also, Jay didn't seem to like it either. He kept turning back to me, almost like wanting to bite, but didn't.....he def. was telling me something.

TJ, congrats on the great day.

Roaddy, wishing you luck and prayers for your family.

Eole, beautiful picture! 

AA....ugh!

PH, congrats, hope you get to go and wonderful Christmas decorations.

HP, hang in there!

Ellen, I think if the results were bad, you would have gotten a phone call by now, epsecially since the biopsy was done on Monday.

Vicki, glad your hand is getting better. I have papers that need graded if you are that bored! :wink:

Koolio, Hope all works out with Himmy, and best of luck to your daughter!

Sorry if I missed anyone. I've been reading!!

Take care all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

AA, I cannot like your post...that van is evil! Hope you get home okay...

HP, yucky colds are no fun...neither is hip pain. Sure does sound like the saddle is the cause.

Celeste, great ride! It's amazing what horses can do for blood pressure. When I had my physical for the merchant guard license, my BP was high. After closing my eyes & imagining a horse right beside me, snuffling me a bit, my BP went down.

Blue, done w/shopping is a good thing!

Dawn, I loved the pics of your Christmas decor! You have a lovely home.

Vicki, hope your hand gets to feeling better soon. Is the cast still on?

Tracey, good luck to your DD! Must be so exciting for her! Hoping Himmy works out w/NP, but good that she can come home if not. I've read some of Mary Wanless's things online (since Julie Goodnight had a link to her on her page, & I trust anything from from JG). It was too advanced for me right now, but she seems "real", no airy-fairy stuff.

Nicker, have a wonderful time in DC. Love that you're going to meet MR, hope you can get some pics! AARRGH on the saddle, that STINKS. Are you going to go back & get saddle #1? 

Am missing things & people, but have been reading. Yesterday spent most of the day with my friend A. We live on opposite sides of the city, so we meet in the middle. Had a nice lunch, we both had a craving for chicken friend chicken, mashed potatoes, biscuit & country gravy. Yum! Village Inn ain't so bad.

She'd brought me a box of decorated pine cones that she'd made, so going to string those up on ribbon today. Last night I decorated the top of a bookshelf w/my tabletop tree & various Christmas doodads (cat-safe zone!).

Since have been running around the past 2 days (& still feeling peaceful from Horse Friday; bet my BP is still down, lol!) today is home chores, clean up & get ready for the work week. Going to crock pot some kidney beans, add canned tomatoes & an onion. Not fancy, but good protein. Will freezer most of it.

Got way colder yesterday & possible snow incoming again. Good day to be home (& Tim will appreciate my being around).

Hope everyone has a good Sunday, despite aches/pains & nasty colds (I agree Ellen, if something was amiss you would've heard by now).

Rick, thinking of you & your family, praying for hopeful news.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Nickers* You are right. What is the old saying? 'No news is good news.' I am looking for something in the mail:thumbsup: Sorry saddle # 2 was a bust. Is there another that you are trying. If I remember correctly, so far # 1 worked good right, so it is the candidate?. 

*Blue* You can't beat extra discounts. Good perks from employer. Congrats on completing your Christmas shopping, that a major accomplishment which I fall short on every year. Timing is everything. Just in time to get what DD asked for. That's being in the right place at the right time. You are on a roll.
*
Koolio* Sorry you are going to be away from DD. You two seem close. I reiterate that this is an excellent opportunity to see the world and her at the same time. Good time to get some fun time in with DS. Sounds like you have gotten started. Hope DH gets home safe and sound. No place like home :thumbsup: Your visit with Koolio sounds like it was a good one. 

*AA * So sorry about the breakdown.. Sounds like that vehicle needs to go. Hope you are ok.

*Celeste * Yep, horses do have a healing way about them. Big change in your blood pressure readings before and after your ride. We need more time around our horses for sure.

*HP* Hope you get to feeling better soon. Chicken noodle soup and a nap should help. Do ya think some of the aches and pains in your hip could be from whatever you have? Maybe the saddle will be more comfy when you feel better. Just a thought. If you are sure the saddle is the problem, maybe using it is not a good idea. Maybe a good idea to just keep trying other saddles.

Yeah *TJ * I think you are right about the biopsy results. You and Tim stay warm during the cold weather moving in. Tim will definitely enjoy you being there. Give him a hug for me.

A and S are coming over today. This is our all you can eat Chinese buffet day. If we don't eat too much, will come back and work with Peaches. I will have to tell ya, I am just not a winter time person. Getting wimpy in my old age.:icon_rolleyes: Of course there has been a lot of rainy days lately. Today is going to be in the low 60s with really low chances of precip, so it may be a good day to work her some.

Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

Anita I sure hope you get rid of that van pronto. Nothing more frustrating that being stuck on the side of the road.

Koolio- I am so happy for your DD. What a fabulous opportunity. I hope you get to visit her there. I have always wanted to go to Germany.

Celeste- woot woot on the loose rein ride! Glad your BP went down too. They say exercise is so good for BP control, but I think horses is the best medicine of all.

My hips, knees and ankles still hurt. These are not the usual aches I get from lessons. I have a lesson tomorrow. I may go back to the dressage saddle and see if that helps me out.

I feel much better today. I slept until 1pm yesterday, had some soup and sat around as much as I could. I'm not good at that really. I managed to clean the chicken coop and pull out all my Christmas village stuff too. By 330 I was ready to go feed and sit in my blind for an hour. It was a beautiful crisp night. I had 50 turkeys come into the field I was watching! 8 of them were gray! So fun to watch. Then the fog rolled in it was eerie by lovely too.
Last night after I fed, I walked into the barn and called Nike to me. The barn is a big pole barn, half is opened up for the horses to come and go, the other half houses equipment, feed and a tractor. Anyhow, I went into the horse part and they were all still outside. I called to Nike and he lowered his head and walked right up to me. He pressed his face into me and gave a long sigh. I just love that. He let me rub all over his face and neck and scratch behind his ears. Then he stepped forward and hung his head over my shoulder, so I wrapped my arms around his neck and just hugged him for the longest time. He is always sweet to me but has never done that before. It was so nice and comfortable. When he does stuff like that, how can I not want him for my own?

I have to catch up on laundry before my barn party. Talk to you all later!


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, HP, it does seem like Nike is claiming you for his person! Somehow, some way, someday, I sure hope that you'll get to bring him home...


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy Sunday!

DD and DH made is safely to Germany. DH Facetimed me this morning and was able to show me the yard, the countryside, the barns and the apartment DD will living in. It is beautiful! Green rolling hills with the Alps in the distance. Just like a fairy tale. The barns are very nice and the apartment is open, spacious and modern. It is a top notch operation. They have also provided an apartment for DH to stay in while he is there. DD was already out for a ride with the barn owner while I was talking to DH. I am just a little bit envious... But happy for her.

This morning I'm catching up around the house and then take DS into the city to his gaming club for the afternoon. I think while he is there, I'll go to the stable as Erica Posely from California is doing a "got seat" clinic. DD and I went to the lecture on Friday evening and it was great. There might even still be one ride time available I can get last minute. It is $$ but a great opportunity. If not, I'll audit and ride later or tomorrow evening.

We decorated the Christmas tree earlier in the week. This is a challenge as Lucy thinks the tree is her personal advent calendar where she can take and chew an ornament a day. We are working on training her through this. Poor thing gets lots of "leave it" commands. I strategically put up mainly older ornaments that don't have any sentimental value and saved my special ones for next year.
I'd love to see pics of your Christmas trees and decorations!

Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> I'd love to see pics of your Christmas trees and decorations!
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday!


I AM having a lovely Sunday & Tracey, your request for pics got me on a roll...& got me going on stringing up the pine cones that my friend decorated. Tim helped, so bear with addition of kitty pics:icon_rolleyes:

He just HAD to help...











My cat-safe Christmas shelf that I put together last night:




Strung my friend's pine cones from the soffit separating my "library" space from my kitchen, view 1:





Pine cones view 2:




My Christmas season tablecloth (given to me an eon ago by my long lost & dearly missed best friend; a treasured possession):




I wore my helper out!:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: gonna be very quiet around your place for a bit. I have not read the book you mentioned but it sounds intriguing so will have to google it.

*Blue*: glad you got your shopping done. hopefully you can kick back and rest the remainder of the day (yeah, right!).

*tj*: hope you got some yummy crock pot cooking done and were able to relax before the start of another work week. i love all the decorations and Tim is the cutest thing ever.

*NM*: ugh, that saddle didn't work.. saddle shopping stinks!!  Hope the trip to DC makes up for it. take lots of pics.

*ellen*: hope you enjoyed your buffet day (chinese, yum!!) and got to do some work with Peaches. i agree i am not ready for winter.

*HP*: if you decide to try your saddle again, make a point to ask your instructor to take a hard look at your leg position. s/he may be able to see if you are sitting somewhat differently in that saddle and maybe can tweak your position to be more comfortable. but i know for me, if the twist is too wide, there isn't enough tweaking in the world that will make my hips happy. never heard of a grey wild turkey before.. try to get pics if you see them again!


Today was forecast to be 55 and sunny.. so weren't we surprised to wake up to 24 and fog. DH and I had planned to ride, so we figured give it a bit of time and the fog would burn off. Went to breakfast, did some small projects.. and it was 28 and still foggy at 10am. The fog had actually frozen to the trees:











Certainly beautiful.. but not the appropriate footing for riding!! Decided to go hunt down a christmas tree..











Cut it down, brought it home, got it trimmed and dried out.. and it was still frozen fog world. Grr.. So out came the decorations and we spent a while getting the tree set up.











Finished with the tree about 2.. and the sun finally started peeking out. It was a balmy 34 but we went out to tack up anyway. Would have to be careful about footing, but figured any riding was better than none!!

There was still hard frost on the north and east sides of the hills, so we avoided fields and stuck to the roads as much as possible. The sun was in and out, but it was still pretty damp and chilly.





























Wasn't the longest ride ever, but it was saddle time!! Phin was really good, only having a little spook when a bunch of songbirds burst out of the bushes and flew under him (and it startled me too). We even had some deer running in the woods along the side of the road that he was happy to chase (something I have been encouraging.. not scary if you are chasing it, right?).


----------



## farmpony84

I didn't decorate like I usually do. I did clean my house though...That should be worth something shouldn't it? A little bit? Sort of?

I'm having a really hard time this year. I have bought so few gifts and I am just not in the mood. I don't want to spend the money, I don't want to do the shopping, I just don't wanna.... 

I haven't even watched the hallmark channel yet!


----------



## Happy Place

farmpony, your home is awesome! I like the decorations too. I have not bought one gift. No, I did by gifts for a family in need, but nothing for my son or husband yet. I tried to get my Christmas village up, but I didn't have the patience to do the wires properly. It's all on a shelf near the ceiling so I have to do it on a ladder. I'll probably finish it tomorrow.

PH- my coach did look at my leg position. She said it held me in just the right position but I think the twist is just too wide. I like the saddle I ride in now, it's a Wintec dressage saddle. I have my eye on a Wintec on Ebay. It's an all purpose though and I have not sat in one. I'll see if they have one in my local shop to sit in. The ebay one is $250 and comes with leathers, stirrups, a girth, pad, cover and the complete gullet change system. It also comes with a bridle. All for $250 (so far). If it fits me well, it would be a great trail saddle. The bidding ends on Thursday. I'm going to talk to my coach to see what she thinks of an all purpose. I just don't want a saddle that will make me sit like in chair.


----------



## Koolio

TJ, Farmpony and Phantom - Your Christmas decorations look great!

Here is a pic of our tree (while it still has decorations on it) ( blame Lucy).


----------



## Koolio

HappyPlace - do you have a saddle shop close enough that you could try some different saddles to see what works for you? Would it be worth waiting until you have your own horse? That would give you more time to find just the right saddle.

At the clinic this weekend there was lots of discussion about saddle fit for both horse and rider. Saddle size has much more to do with the length of your thigh and femur than butt size, especially in dressage saddles. Where was your saddle making you sore?


----------



## Koolio

Sorry for so many consecutive posts, but the topics seemed so different...

I heard back from NP today and Himmy is coming home. Basically NP doesn't want to put the effort into working on ground manners and skills as she has young kids to worry about. I suppose her reluctance now is also points to what precipitated the problem in the first place as Himmy wasn't bad when she was with us. Somethings has clearly gone amiss between Himmy being here and there. 
Having her back again is a huge inconvenience, but at the same time, I'd rather the issue gets solved here. I don't want to see her sold as a problem horse and end up somewhere bad. She's a good little horse that needs to be handled justly with clear rules. I won't try to sell her again until the problem is solved. It may be a test of my own horsemanship to solve it and I'm a little concerned about that. I don't know how hard it will be to bring her back around again.

My plan is to let her be a horse here for a week or two. That means she must be respectful during feeding etc. I'll try to bring her in the barn and ground tie her for very short periods with lots of reward so she learns she doesn't need to move her feet or paw when grooming or waiting. If she won't be still, she will work on a short lunge until she is ready to be still. DD had this on Friday with her in about 5 minutes. Once I feel she knows how to stand nicely again, we will work on standing tied for short periods and then lengthen the time and the distance I stand away from her gradually. She's not a puller so I don't have to worry about her getting loose. It's more the fidgeting, pawing and tossing her head. I may tie her to feed her nightly supplement if it goes OK. She needs to learn standing still is a good thing. Once she ties without fussing too much in the barn, we will work on tying and standing at the trailer. I don't intend to spend hours a day on this, but rather aim for 30 seconds at a time with positive reenforcement and increase the length of time gradually. We Does this sound like a reasonable plan? Does anyone have any better suggestions?


----------



## Koolio

One more...

DD arrived in Germany at noon German time after a 12 hour flight, after a full Saturday at home. Shortly after she arrived she was on a horse! She rode 3 horses today while DH checked out the Christmas market. I'm so proud of her! She should sleep well tonight!


----------



## Blue

*Farm*, no worries! Christmas isn't about making yourself feel like decorating or buying gifts. Its about enjoying being alive! If you don't decorate or bake or buy or wrap, who cares?! Love yourself and others and all will be well.

*Phantom*, I'm impressed!

*TJ*, you have such a cute little place I'm a little jealous!

*Happy*, I'm still thinking saddle issues

Everyone else, I'm always thinking of you.

I had today off and husband and I were planning to put up lights. Got sidetracked. Son came over to "talk". He and fiancee are having serious problems and doesn't look good. Daughter came over just to visit and feel "family". Oiy! 

It really doesn't look good for son and he's very sad, and daughter is just in a very strange place in her life. :frown_color:

Didn't get much decorating done.

Everyone went home and I decided to make some cookie dough. My mixer is an old $20 Walmart mixer and it took forever! When I finally got the dough done I sat down and ordered the mixer I always wanted on Amazon. 

Husband is like "so I won't have to listen to the mixer for so long anymore, right?" 

I say "Right".

He says, "I don't care for much it costs, just order the son of @ #(%&!. (and keep making cookies).

Lol. The mixer should be here by Wednesday.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio, I am most sore in my hips, but my knees and ankles also hurt. That never happened before. 

Blue- I gave up the hand mixer for a Kitchenaid stand mixer. VRRRM!!! I love it!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Wow *Koolio*, DD looks great on that German horse. Three horses on her day of arrival to Germany is an event. She has such a professional seat and form. She looks like the riders you see in the high levels of dressage. Congrats on rearing an excellent horse woman. She is outstanding.

Glad to hear Himmy is coming home. After River, I am convinced that moving one around can have emotional impact on some horses. I mentioned River's improved behavior after he got back to S and As. A is preparing River to sell him and that concerns me because of how River responds to an unsuitable owner. He assured me he would be very careful matching River up with the right person. I know Himmy will find the right place because of your caring and working with her. 

*PH13*, *TJ, FP84*, and* Koolio *The Christmas décor is beautiful. Definitely is putting me in the spirit to decorate. Have refrained due to cat population here. Don't know how it would turn out. I guess a good strategy would be to start small and see:thumbsup:

*Blue* So sorry to hear about DS. Hopefully, the right one is just around the corner. Doesn't help getting over the emotional roller coaster ride of breaking up with someone. It must be really hard to see DS going thru this. Hope DD can navigate thru life's maze successfully. There are so many pitfalls out there. I don't think I would want to go back and repeat that time. Thank God DS and DD have you and DH.

Happy cooking with the new mixer. I will bet there will be some tasty goodies baked for the holidays. DH will be glad you got a new mixer so he can enjoy tasty treats in the quiet in the absence of the old mixerLOL.

*PH13* As always, we all overly enjoyed the buffet. Opted to ride the roads afterwards. We had fun and enjoyed the forest scenery. Came back and spent some ground time with Peaches. I need to take an 'after' pic of the round bale. Baby girl has made it disappear. 'A' mentioned how she was really filling out and how peaceful and content she was. I really think she is happy here. 

Beautiful frosty pic. Burrr. You and DH are dedicated riders. Getting Phin comfortable chasing things is a great tactic. I saw a clinician using that same tactic on a young horse that was scared of cows. He sat one spin and got the horse up with the cows and started herding them. Problem solved. I guess once a horse sees something moving away from them, it ceases to be a threat.

*HP* Sounds like Nike is truly bonding with you. I am praying for a miracle. He is your horse and you need to have him with you. Hope the good news that Nicke is at your place comes soon. 

John Deere dealership is sending their pick up vehicle to come get my little tractor this a.m. I am taking advantage of a service special and having my green machine taken care of. Really good piece of equipment and very handy. Would hate to be without it. 

Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Celeste

On the subject of getting a saddle to fit me. I always get large sizes because my legs /thighs are so long. Even when I was a kid and had no fat on me, I was more comfortable in a bigger saddle. 

I am thinking that my English saddle is a 19 inch.
I know that my western saddle is a 17 inch. 

Much smaller saddles may have butt room, but they put my legs at a funny angle due to leg length.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, I can't tell you how happy I am for you to have a horse you're comfortable with. Peaches is certainly your peach!

*Celeste*, I've often wondered why the smaller seated saddles also have smaller or shorter "leg room". People come in all sizes and not everyone has the bulk to match the length. I know several people that have been forced to have a saddle custom made for this reason. A lot of money to spend and then have your horse lame up or get old! Hope you find a solution soon.

I'm supposed to be cleaning floors. Better go now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I am totally procrastinating going outside to work (another balmy 24F with frozen fog day), so wasting time on the book of faces. Someone posted this link.. I think it's bigger than the house I owned when I lived outside of philly!!

horse trailer

:eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:


----------



## greentree

That thing would not fit on my ROAD! And cost more than the house, WITH 50 acres, that I am sitting in now!


----------



## Blue

Phantom, :shock::shock: Wow!


----------



## Celeste

That thing is amazing!


----------



## Happy Place

Wow, that's what I call having money to burn!

We are having crazy neighbor drama. A couple neighbors have been trying to get everyone to move their mailbox to separate posts in front of each house. We live on a private winding road. All of the mailboxes were at the head of the street. Until today. Someone stole all the mailboxes and cut down the structure that held them!!! We don't have a maintenance agreement on the road, so that means we have to come together as a group and pony up for grading, gravel and snow plowing. If it's not done and the mailboxes are all down the street, the mail will not get delivered! Last year only 3 people paid my husband to plow all winter. He did the entire road. There are 12 houses. He doesn't have a working plow this year and thankfully we have not had much snow. We happen to live on a curve so if we put out mailbox at our drive, no one could see it, not even us. The chances of getting our mailbox vandalized is much higher there. More later


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *Celeste*, I've often wondered why the smaller seated saddles also have smaller or shorter "leg room". People come in all sizes and not everyone has the bulk to match the length.


When I can, whenever that is, I want to take a pic of the Aussie saddle that just plain fits my butt/hips/pelvic so well, I feel very comfortable in it (& "safe"; I know the saddle has nothing to do with that feeling, but I can sit it so well, that it helps my confidence...which helps my safety).

Janice once in awhile has to adjust the stirrup leathers, as the saddle had been used by a much younger person Although the saddle is rarely used by anyone but me, I did discover recently that the holding-up-the-stirrup-strap-to-armpit-thing for leg length doesn't "fit" exactly for me...I need one more hole down from that. So far Spirit can do that saddle (as did SammyD), but not sure about Bailey. Anyway, want to get a pic at some point, just for your impressions.

BTW, Blue, I had to laugh that you had a jealousy twinge re my tiny place...laugh at myself that is! I see the pics of others' grand & beautiful homes & I think "Oh, no way am I ever going to post a pic of my place again...too embarrassing...". Thank you for thinking it's cute! I do try to enable my decorator streak in this small space, & have a lot of practice with making separate "areas" within small spaces. I do love 'tho, in this place, the kitchen! A nice open space, no "galley" (hate those, just hate them).


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am totally procrastinating going outside to work (another balmy 24F with frozen fog day), so wasting time on the book of faces. Someone posted this link.. I think it's bigger than the house I owned when I lived outside of philly!!
> 
> horse trailer
> 
> :eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:


Actually...that's overkill, seriously!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Wow, that's what I call having money to burn!
> 
> We are having crazy neighbor drama. A couple neighbors have been trying to get everyone to move their mailbox to separate posts in front of each house. We live on a private winding road. All of the mailboxes were at the head of the street. Until today. Someone stole all the mailboxes and cut down the structure that held them!!! We don't have a maintenance agreement on the road, so that means we have to come together as a group and pony up for grading, gravel and snow plowing. If it's not done and the mailboxes are all down the street, the mail will not get delivered! Last year only 3 people paid my husband to plow all winter. He did the entire road. There are 12 houses. He doesn't have a working plow this year and thankfully we have not had much snow. We happen to live on a curve so if we put out mailbox at our drive, no one could see it, not even us. The chances of getting our mailbox vandalized is much higher there. More later


Yuck. Can you get a box at the post office itself? I know that there's a monthly fee, but your mail would be safe & you could pick it up when you can.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I have been quiet lately, too much going on.

*Weekend Commentary:
Saturday:* Our annual Christmas party pot luck dinner.
Great event, one problem though! It is very difficult to drive to
where you camp and ride all year long and not take a horse
with you. :sad:

*Sunday:* Got to meet with NM @ National Harbor, MD. 
We talked about a lot of everything, glad we had an opportunity to meet.
I got home wired, wife asked if I drank too much coffee, I answered yes.
Mistake, I then got put to work, leaf blowing and cleaning the front yard.

It is a shame we all don't live close by.
Would be neat if we could all meet at a local pub.

Throughout the course of the weekend managed to get the tree done.








Be back much sooner this time.
Pouring a little Corn and chilling.


----------



## Maryland Rider

It looks like Christmas outside too!








Had to cut out the left side, truck was in the way.


----------



## tjtalon

MR, your tree is pretty, I love all the red & the candy canes. My kind of tree, traditional.

I do wish someone or two or several lived somewhere near me (way back when CCGirl & I wanted to meet up, then she got so sick...then, you know what happened). Nicker recently had to rush thru Denver so fast, and I was working...there was just no way we could meet up, even for a few minutes.

Someday, somehow! I have some big hugs to share...!


----------



## tjtalon

I forgot to say but wanted to: Tracey, I'm sorry that Himmy has to come home...but she'll be better off with you. Hope she hasn't gotten so squirreled up that it'll take you a lot of effort to get her right again.


----------



## corgi

I had shout outs to almost everyone and my ipad froze and I lost it all. Grrrrrrrrrr........

I will just say hello to everyone and post some Christmas pics instead.

Close up of my cowboy decorations on my tree.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: you will have Himmy back to normal in no time, no doubt. someone too lazy to put in the time on the ground doesn't deserve such a nice horse.*

HP*: someone not only stole your mailboxes, but cut down the frame for the too?! that is insane. did certain neighbors want them on individual poles before this.. or do you think they are the ones that disappeared everything? sorry to hear there is drama (tho I would be pretty angry to not have been paid for plowing!). agree with tj that having a post office box sounds better than having the box in front of your house.

*tj*: the stirrup-leather-to-armpit thing doesn't work exactly for me either. i always used it as a rough guess to at least have it in the vacinity when riding english (as you can then adjust your stirrups from the saddle). western you just get off and on a lot! :wink:

*MR*: glad your meeting with NM went well. had to chuckle at your wife using your over-caffeinated state to her advantage. your tree is lovely. the outside decorations look great and must have been a ton of work.

*corgi*: love the details in those decorations!


Today I did eventually get outside and get hay moved. The sun finally broke through the fog and it was lovely. I was surprised to see the temp was only 38, as it felt much warmer. Amazing what a little sun can do. Tried moving hay with the hand truck for some exercise, but the ground was just wet enough to make that more effort than I wanted (and my back made it clear I better start working smarter vs harder).

Figured the skid loader was overkill and would tear up the ground, so got out the other toy and used that instead. Mia was super disappointed that we didn't go for the expected run around Alimar, instead only going in small circles in the yard! ;-)











After I was done with the hay, I noticed the horses were also enjoying the sun.











I couldn't resist sneaking in to have some cuddle time.




















:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## corgi

And my tree. We only put up the 4 foot tall tree these days. Lazy, I guess.

Yes, the tree is in front of our horse ribbons and beside our saddle stand, my entire living room is a cowboy/western theme year round. My cowboy tree compliments the decor. 

And of course, no tree is complete without a corgi.:loveshower:


----------



## greentree

I will NOT buy that thing unless the blue led lights change color.....


----------



## greentree

I had such a wonderful ride yesterday...trying out my new saddle! Got to ride Kudo, who used to be mine....

Here is the way my life goes... I told my friend that I needed a jumping saddle. She is a dealer for Tekna, and I liked it, so I told her to order one for me. Now, she has not remembered anything, I mean anything, for about 2 years......I decided I did not want to spend the money! but I figured she had NOT remembered anyway, hahaha! Of course, her DH called last week and said there was a saddle there for me!!

Oh, well. GAWD, I hope PH did not order me that trailer....


----------



## Maryland Rider

DD gets all credit for the tree and outdoor lighting.
She has been very aggressive at getting everything ready this year.
I had the privilege of just watching it all happen.

Of course I had to cut the tree down to size mind you.
Now I also pay for the electric bill.


----------



## Happy Place

The cop said our road has had more mailbox trouble than the entire township! There are a couple people who do want the mail boxes moved. Yesterday I saw one of them wiggling the post of the mailbox stand thingy. I figured he was up to something! He's kinda shady and also the guy who bought the property right next to me. He has been a busy beaver, clearing the land. Now you can see all the houses that back up to that property. SMH

I didn't ride today cuz I still feel punky. I did stop at the tack shop and try a bunch of saddles. I got to sit in a Wintec 500AP. It was surprisingly comfortable! They didn't have a 250. The only difference is a deeper seat in the 500. I ride in a 250 for my lessons and it is comfy too. The ebay sale ends on Thursday, so I will probably put a bid in on it.Coach looked at it and thought it was a good idea.

I love all the decorations everyone is posting. Makes me feel pretty lazy that I haven't gotten much done. Almost nothing really! I'll make a big effort this weekend. For Sure. I think! LOL


----------



## Eole

> This is a challenge as Lucy thinks the tree is her personal advent calendar where she can take and chew an ornament a day.


 :rofl:Thank you Koolio, I needed a good laugh. I LOVE LUCY!

I loved looking at all the Christmas decoration, very lovely welcoming homes. Very cool MR and NM got together. Yes, meeting at pub is a great idea. I'm sure we wouldn't run out of conversation. 

Celeste: I'm prescribing you a ride once a day. I think if I could prescribe this to every high-blood pressure (or heart, or...) patient, it would be a better world.

Still working too much. Next time off next week end. Good night everyone.


----------



## Koolio

Lovely Christmas pics everyone! Keep them coming!

TJ - I find a longer stirrup in an Aussie saddle more comfortable as well. The leg position is a little straighter and more forward than a western saddle and much more so than in an English saddle. I used to have an Aussie saddle that I really liked. It was very secure and comfy!

HappyPlace - I'm glad you got to try out some saddles. Did the shop fit you or did you try them yourself? Did you get to try different sizes in the same saddle? I agree with Celeste that thigh length is more important to fit a saddle than seat size. If you have a longer femur, you will need a bigger seat, regardless of the size of your butt. Also, individual horses will make a saddle fit differently. It is tough to fit a saddle to a rider without also fitting it to the horse.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio said:


> Lovely Christmas pics everyone! Keep them coming!
> 
> HappyPlace - I'm glad you got to try out some saddles. Did the shop fit you or did you try them yourself? Did you get to try different sizes in the same saddle? I agree with Celeste that thigh length is more important to fit a saddle than seat size. If you have a longer femur, you will need a bigger seat, regardless of the size of your butt. Also, individual horses will make a saddle fit differently. It is tough to fit a saddle to a rider without also fitting it to the horse.


I tried a couple sizes of the same saddle as well as different saddles. I don't have really long legs. I definitely felt comfort differences! The wintec at least is not expensive and if I change much or my horse does, I can sell it and find something that will work better. I like that I can change gullet sizes and add riser pads as well.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I almost thought this thread was broke.
Quietest day of all time!
I needed to break the silence.

Good Evening All:
Made the Christmas trip to Tractor Supply this evening.
My daughter wanted a new pair of boots for Christmas.
Rather than internet gambling on fitting we went to the store.
Found a nice pair of Ariat's there and a bag of Safe-T-Sorb.
Safe-t-sorb was mine, an excellent aquarium substrate if pre-treated.

I have liked and enjoyed all the Christmas pics.

NM: Did you make it home from your trip yet?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

What a whirl-wind trip to D.C. I had! WoW! I had such a fabulous time, I really did! :loveshower:

Saturday I arrived, chilled out in my room until my co-presenter arrived. I"ll call him ST. We went over our gig and caught up on things.

Sunday I met MR for breakfast. Over two hours of talking!  (and yep, plenty of coffee!) It was great meeting you MR. I felt like I was meeting an old friend. Loved having someone to chat up horses with.  I really appreciate you coming into town and your words of wisdom. 

I do have a nice picture of the two of us. I"ll post it if MR says it's OK. :wink:

Worked on our presentation a bit again, and off I went to take a tour of D.C. It had been since my senior year in HS since I had been our nation's capital. Had a wonderful tour guide and saw Arlington Cemetery, Tomb of the Unknown Soldier and watched the Changing of the Guard, as well as the Iwo Jima Memorial. It was fantastic.

Monday we presented to over 50 admin and teachers. We rocked the house! I have to say it was the best presentation I have ever given with ST. He is a professional presenter so standing up with him is very intimidating, but I put my cowgirl boots on, approached it like I was riding, *got out of my head.*...and did what I did best....share what I do in my classroom. He said I did really well, and that is a REAL compliment! I"m still on cloud nine.

After that we met a friend of his on Capitol Hill for dinner. The husband was really nice, the wife...never smiled once! :eek_color: Made it a bit awkward....but after a couple glasses of wine....I didn't care! LOL IT is so interesting to meet new people, especially people like this, as they have *such* a different background and lifestyle than myself. 

I often discredit myself when meeting people like them as I am a 'small town girl'....but really....if they were to come to my world, they won't have one clue of how to survive....and I was able to carry myself through their's, so through dinner I grew more confidence. (always learning)

Had a nice quiet trip home and immediately went out to see the horses. :runninghorse2: They were happy to see me....with treats! LOL Jay still has all his shoes on! YEA! As much as I enjoyed my trip and all I got to do, it's wonderful being HOME! I feel very fortunate to have these endeavors.

Back to the 'real world' today....and I am really looking forward to seeing my kiddos.

This weekend I will take saddle #2 back. I was on their website and saw they have 4 more saddles I have not sat in. They appear to be in stock, so I am going to ask them to bring out them out so I can sit in them and try again!

I have to tell you. My back hurt for a good 2 days after riding in saddle #2. Crazy!!!! Thing is, it felt really good in the store. You just never know!

Have been reading and liking. Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Awesome trip, Nicker! Sounds like you had lots of fun & so cool that you & MR got to chat. Congratulations on the presentation!

Good luck with the saddle fitting, fingers crossed you find a good one.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> I do have a nice picture of the two of us. I"ll post it if MR says it's OK. :wink:


Why would it not be OK?
I am old and grey!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here ya go then! 

Thanks again! I had a really nice time.

NEXT time....more of us need to meet up!


----------



## tjtalon

Great pic of you two!


----------



## Happy Place

MR and NM LOVE that pic! 

DH asked me when we are getting our Christmas tree! That is a first, he usually wants to wait until there isn't much choice left on the tree lot! Planning on finishing up the decorations this weekend. I also have to bake 9 dozen cookies for a cookie exchange at work LOL, yep, it's a big group.

My hips are still sore. Beginning to think maybe it's my chair at work, not just my saddle. I'm giving it another shot on Friday.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Great pic of MR and NM!
And some lovely Christmas trees too. I'm not big on Christmas decorating, but for some reason DS is really into it this year. So he has been busily doing a tree and putting up lights outside. Bought him a couple of sets of solar powered ones so he can do a tree in the front yard too.
I've lost track of all of the conversations in here, but I have been reading. 
Very frustrated with my plastered hand. Feeling pretty useless. But the horses still love me. Even though I don't do treats, they still come running to say hello every evening when I get home from work, although Rose still isn't keen on the plaster cast...Boston still tries to lick it, maybe it's salty??


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning HF friends! 

Been busy with little stuff and long, long drives. Had a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday with family in the cold north! Only it wasn't as cold as I thought, so had lots of winter clothes not worn, lol. 

While I was up in the north, DD was visiting friends in the south, thus the long drives back-to-back. 

Took the van down south Saturday to take Dram for a trial and pick up DD. That didn't pan out and had to bring Dram back home Sunday. Poor horse was stuck on the trailer for about 10 hours due to several stoppages by the van. 

Roadyy came to the rescue again, and we were able to unload Dram, move the trailer to Roadyy very nice new truck, and reload. Dram was a rock star through the whole thing. I was so very proud of him!! :apple:

Van was towed to a friend of Roadyy, who hopefully will get it running again. left Roadyy in charge of that situation, as there were no cliffs in Florida that I could push the van off. 

The most pleasant think of this whole debacle was the ride back home. I found a new route that was not so mountainous, for poor Dram and us too! Plus having someone else drive so I could just relax was heavenly. Being in a nice comfy new truck didn't hurt either!! 

Tried to trade Roadyy truck for van, but he flat out refused :shrug: 

Dram was very happy to be home after over a year away. He was hollering out to the herd, which in typical horse snobbery didn't answer! He remembers where his stall is and goes in it without prompting. 

Going to get his feet trimmed as he is very overdue, and start looking for a new home for him.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Everyone's trees are just beautiful! I love all the variety! This year I kept it simple, a white tree, white lights and shiny balls. Small nativity that lights up and plays music. String of lights on the porch, but they stay up all year cause my porch light doesn't work. 

*Happy & Nicker*: I hope you get your saddle issues sorted out. Keep trying until you find what you like. I do have a 17.5 Wintec pro Dressage with adjustable gullet and CAIR if you want to try it Happy. I have a big box and can send it to you for a trial if you'd like. We can discuss price if you decide you like it. 

*Nicker & MR*: great picture!! So wonderful to get to meet and talk horses! Next time maybe find a way to ride together. 

Would definitely be really cool to have a HF conference, where we all got together for a weekend of meet-n-greet and maybe ride. Anyone know of a good dude ranch with value rates? Off season of course, so those with competition schedules can come. :cowboy:

*VickieRose*: having a cast is a pain, but sounds like you are feeling a bit better. So good to hear your DS is taking care of the holiday cheer this year, It is difficult at the holidays when your dear mother is not with you. Will be thinking of you and your daddy at this time. 

*Ellen*: Peaches is looking fine!! Are you making cornbread for the chicks on these cold nights? Always enjoy hearing about your cute farm. 

*TJ*: Love your little place! It is so cute, reminds me of all those new tiny houses. Really how much room does one person need? You even have a horse and Tim too! .

Loved hearing of your recent trip to Janice's. Do you realize how far you have come in such a short time?? You are a ROCK STAR!! Spirit seems to be evolving into your horse. Y'all look fabulous together. 

Cont.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: Hello! How is your little filly doing? Would love to see more pictures 

*Eole*: Good to hear you got a little break at work. Did I read right that Alize is better? Hope so, I really like that mare; she is a stunner and sweet as can be too. 

Looking forward to some winter shots of your enchanted forest  

*Koolio*: Lots happening with you! DD is in Germany riding, loved, loved that picture of her on the bay. Can't wait to hear more. She is getting some valuable experience and training. 

Miss Lucy has an Advent Calendar!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Thanks for the belly laugh! I am still smiling about that one! 

Himmy will be glad to be home. Amazing that NP would give up on such a nice talented pony just cause she had difficulty on the ground. I do wonder if the problems would have started under saddle too if NP has so little understanding of Himmy and what makes her tick. Might have ruined her if NP kept her. 

I believe in working with a horse's mind, not against it. They are individuals just like people and there is no "one size fits all". Just my 2 cents. 

Cont.


----------



## greentree

Little does not exactly describe Abby! I will have to get some pictures for you! 

Sorry Dram's new home did not work out....nor your trip to get him. 

DH wants to go to a show on Sunday, to ride the horse that he has not ridden in months, and never ridden in an arena. Crazy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

* Farmpony*: Your place is fabulous! Have always wanted a log cabin/home. Would love to see more pictures of yours. The decorating is lovely! 

*Phantom*: you are so blessed to have such good help; Mia is such a good supervisor! 

The place looks magical with the frost. Nice to look at but cold to ride in!! Is that picture of you with Dream? How is she doing? Such a good girl. 

*Blue*: Sorry to hear your DS is having troubles right now. They have had a lot of challenges this past year with moves and jobs, can be very hard on relationships. 

How are those pups of yours doing? Levi and the little one. (sorry forgot her name). Levi would look really cute as Santa Paws! 

*Roadyy*: Continued prayers for your DD. I hope you had a lovely visit with her and your momma. Thank you so much for taking me and my crew home! Was such a pleasure not having to worry about a thing and getting a good visit with you too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy Me & Dram on the road.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker*: Congratulations on a very successful speaking engagement!! 

If you need more Breyer horses for your kiddos, let me know. I have LOTS of them and am planning to downsize.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Little does not exactly describe Abby! I will have to get some pictures for you!
> 
> Sorry Dram's new home did not work out....nor your trip to get him.
> 
> DH wants to go to a show on Sunday, to ride the horse that he has not ridden in months, and never ridden in an arena. Crazy.


Yes, need Pictures of Miss Abby!!! 

I should have worked out the details of the trial BEFORE I loaded him up Saturday. Poor horse had to go 300+ miles Saturday and back again Sunday for no reason. 

Next time will have a contract in place before I even think of loading up a horse. Lesson learnt.


----------



## Roadyy

*TJ*, I very much enjoyed your horse day at Sky View you posted Friday. So very glad to see you getting that equine time in. Glad all went well and the weather sounded amazing for it.
Just read about the meeting with A. Sounds like a pretty decoration with the painted pine cones. Hope to see a pic of them later in the thread.

*Tracey*, glad you were able to get things ironed out with Himmy and NP. Sounds like they were not accustomed to having a horse with an active brain or personality. Really hope it works out for all of you.
Just saw the update on DH and DD arriving to already riding and the envious views. I also hope the Erica Posely clinic went well.

*HP*, sorry you had to merely enjoy the beauty of Nature and not able to take a bit of meat to the freezer. Hopefully next trip will produce a better outcome.
Sounds like a great environment and rapport with the BO's from the boarders. That is rare and refreshing to see.
Just read you were/are fighting a cold Saturday. I hope you are feeling better by the time I catch up to present posting. Sounds like the saddle is not a match for you.
Glad to have read later you had a good softness with Nike coming to you and resting his head in your chest and getting a rubbing hug from you.

*VR*, I hope the healing continues and very glad you have so much support/help there while enjoying company coming. My horses are the same way with new things on me. I changed hats while feeding and Rowdy would not come near me until I took it off while Little Man, who loves investigation, came sniffing it. I never even thought the horses paid much attention to the style or color of hat on my head.

*Ellen*, just wanted to say hello to my friend. How is Peaches and the hens? Hope the Chinese were good and tasty.

*Dawn* dear, you should get that *cough* checked. It might be from all that winter sand...nope.. you aren't in Florida yet so not the cause. bwahahaha... I hope you do make it down here and are close enough for a visit. I would love to meet you and D!

*Celeste*, About those great legs.... care to share picture proof? Glad the ride made your heart rate drop and relax you. It has proven to do the same with me almost every time I ride.

*Tracey*, sorry you had to see both DH and DD off for Germany, but glad he went with her to see her safe and sound at arrival and location. Hope he returns safely before heading to Toronto for work. Glad you and DS are able to keep yourselves busy without them and sounds like Koolio was receptive to the time together.

*Blue*, glad you got some shopping done and hopefully all of it. Those company discounts sure are helpful. We get discounts on boots at the local western store plus our company gives us a $50 Visa card towards boot purchase once a year.

*MN17*, very sorry to hear the Saddle Saga continues. I hope your back got better during the MR meet.

*AA*, you should stop listening to southern voices telling you to go to Florida with anything involving vans or horses. Infact I would unfriend anyone who suggests such things again. Isn't that how it works? Isn't that how all of this works? As soon as I get a chance to talk to the mechanic I will get that info to you. Hopefully this evening. I enjoyed the company otherwise, but will have to stop meeting this way. People will start talking. lmbo



Ok. I have been trying to read and comment all day between calls with this box open. lol

I will have to try and catch up with the rest later.


Update with my 25 year old daughter.

She had her CT scan results explained to us Monday around 2:30 so I didn't head home til yesterday morning.

The Neurologist believes the mass in her brain has been there most of her life, but is slightly concerned about the recent swelling around it. He plans to set up surgery to remove it. 
Now for the bad news. They found spots in her chest cavity. They stopped counting at 12. She went to the Oncologist today to hear more details about the spots. The largest is 17mm and all are in the lining of the lungs rather than in the interior tissue. He is very happy to see that and is set up to do the needle biopsy on Monday the 14th to verify if it is a possible Fungal Infection or Cancer. She then goes back to the Neurologist on the 23rd to find out the results.

They are already throwing out the Chemo treatment as the only option since all of the spots are where they are and so small. I told her if it is Cancer I would hope that the treatment DW's mom has been doing will encourage her to try it instead. If they are so much smaller than those MIL has then it should be a breeze to cure with her having a younger and stronger immune system already.

Time will tell if she has the will power to follow through with that type of life changes to be there for her kids.


Hope to get more time over the next two days to catch up with everyone, but I will continue to ask for more prayers.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*NM*: glad your trip went so well. hopefully this is just the beginning of many positive speaking engagements (and better you than me, i hate public speaking). when is your next saddle shopping trip?

*Vicki*: don't like hearing you are feeling down and out. amazing how animals react to such changes. wonder if Boston is trying to fix your injury?

*AA*: sorry things didn't work out with Dram. love the red and black halter. hope you never need to lay eyes on that van again. def beware southern voices.. people are gonna start wondering if its not all some master plan! :wink:

*greentree*: def need Abby pics. she must be huge by now. good luck with the show.. hope that goes better than I fear it will.

*Rick*: hope things get figured out with your DD. praying its fungal.

saw this and thought of you:












Hope all is well with everyone else. Pop in when you can! :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy;8360905
[B said:


> Ellen[/B], just wanted to say hello to my friend. How is Peaches and the hens? Hope the Chinese were good and tasty.
> receptive to the time together.
> .


I am honored that you refer to me as friend. I know you are struggling with the situation that you are facing with your daughter. I pray to God that there is a good end. God bless you and your daughter. I pray for healing for her. God bless you both and may He keep you both safe in His healing hands. Peace be with you. In Jesus's precious name. Amen. She will be ok my friend.:hug:


----------



## VickiRose

Thanks for everyone's nice words. I'm just going through a rough patch emotionally, and I usually get through it by exercising, going for a run or hanging out with the horses, however between work and my hand I can't do those things so I'm being a Christmas grinch!

Roaddy, you must be a lovely guy. Not many people would be willing to drop everything to help out a friend like you have been helping AA with the van dilemmas. I hope your daughter gets well soon.

AA, please sell the van, or find a convenient cliff to dispose of it. Nothing more annoying than an untrustworthy car! Good that Dram was so well behaved through it all. Great pic of you and Roaady and Dram.

Phantom, I'd like to think Boston is offering sympathy, but knowing him it's just tasty! That boy loves his food!

One week until I get the stitches out and get to see what they've done to my thumb. Not that I'm counting... Then back in the cast for a bit longer.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *TJ*: Love your little place! It is so cute, reminds me of all those new tiny houses. Really how much room does one person need? You even have a horse and Tim too! .
> 
> Loved hearing of your recent trip to Janice's. Do you realize how far you have come in such a short time?? You are a ROCK STAR!! Spirit seems to be evolving into your horse. Y'all look fabulous together.
> 
> Cont.


Thank you AA, & it's true on both counts!

Dawn mentioned recently too, for me to remind myself/realize how far I've come the past 2 years (& Janice does too, like the last time not not long ago when she said "Remember when you first just sat on little old Addie & wanted to throw up & was shaking so hard? Now look at you!!" [this was after my last good ride in the round pen on Bailey]). Gosh...maybe I have come far!

Oh...Spirit...I could talk for awhile about that horse. She has so much "in there" that I've yet to have the experience to even touch. I mean, she was trained for buggy racing, she has gaits that I can't imagine. I like her a lot & she likes me well enough...but I know enough by now to know that I amuse her (I've seen that look in her face & eyes; mares are so expressive sometimes, especially her, with her self-confidence). For now, I do my best when around her to not let her get the best of me.

And, dang, she's pretty. If I was rich, I'd buy her from Janice (have already been offered a lease, but Janice knew i had neither the money or time), learn from Janice, learn from Spirit. Great dream, huh?!

Really, I feel confident with her because I know she'll never break into a canter, unless going super fast.

Guess I just like her, appreciate the times I've been around & on her.:wink:


----------



## greentree

Roadyy..check this out..
Ancestral Ketogenic Diets and Brain Cancer - The Scarborough Protocol - Jeffry Gerber, MD - Denver's Diet Doctor

AA and Roadyy, I love that picture! Why don't you come NORTH next time, AA? We rescue people off of the highway, too!! Would Dram make a good kid's horse? I know for a fact my friend just sold a horse.....needs another, LOL! And you can take Abby home in his place!

Looks like we are going to the show on Sunday... DH got out and rode his horse today! Made a few passes around the "arena" , side passed(!!!!) her over a log, then we went for a little trail ride, and she jumped a log! She always stops dead and steps over for ME!


----------



## tjtalon

Prayers continued Rick, always....

Have read all, cannot reply about all. Getting "late" as get up very early. Am working Sunday at the big Comcast site, since a warm body was needed & extra$ is a good thing.

I feel such a disparity between my "real" life & my sporadic "horse" life, although horse life is all I think about, since it's the place where my mind/heart/soul come together. Strange, the Grand Canyon between the two. Gotta find a bridge...


----------



## Happy Place

*best day/worst day*

After work today my husband sat me down and said he has been doing things behind my back. That sweet man contacted my coaches and had them come out to evaluate Nike. If all went well, there would be a vet check and Nike would be at the barn on Friday for my lesson. All did not go well. As suspected, he needs his teeth done badly. His thrush is pretty bad. He is more than 20 yrs old, not 15. Worst of all, they suspect he has DSLD. The weird thing is that I watched him today, came home and checked my suspicions on the internet. From time to time, I saw some swelling in his fetlock. Not a lot, not all the time. I thought I was seeing his fetlocks drop. Today I saw it for sure. I did all this before my husband ever said a word. Nike will not be my forever horse. They suggested that the senior feed I was giving was no longer doing much good and that he needs his teeth floated to get better nutrition from his hay. He is developing a hay belly. DH and I may find a dentist for him if it can be done reasonably. That and I will treat his thrush, even though it's a losing battle with all the mud in the pasture. If we can do those things, I will feel better about him being comfortable this winter.

The good news is...I am getting a horse for Christmas. Let the shopping begin. Going to take my time to find just the right guy. It's a buyers market this time of year and my coaches will help me find what I need. I honestly feel so sad about Nike that I can't feel excited for a new horse yet. I have tears in my eyes as I type this. Nike is such a sweet boy and deserves to be comfortable for the rest of his years.


----------



## VickiRose

Awww, Hp that is a very sad/happy post!
Great that DH is giving the green light on horse shopping, but so sad for Nike. Could you convince the farmer to lend you Nike as a paddock companion for your riding horse? Or would it be too costly to keep two? That way you can see that he lives out his days in comfort. But meanwhile, I agree that getting his teeth done would be good. Consider it Nike's Christmas present, he needs to be able to chew his hay well to get through the winter in good condition. Hugs to you anyway, it can't have been easy to hear that vet report.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Roaddy, prayers to you and your family. That is a LOT of stuff! :hug:

HP, gosh, how exciting! I like Vicki's idea, maybe Nike can be a pasture mate! That is what Rainn is for us. Although having a senior horse does get expensive at times....it's a good feeling knowing they are getting well cared for. 

AA, get rid of that van! :wink: Love the photo of you and Roaddy!

Going Saturday, as of now to take the saddle back. If only I could find my saddle in a FQHB....:sad: It has fit me since the day I took it home. So very comfy! That first one I really liked, but I did get some numbness on the top of my foot so I think I was pinching something....so that is why I took it back. 

I read last night, but I forget what I wanted to shout out. Sorry! Know I am reading! I am really having a hard time waking up since I have been home. Think I am more tired from the trip than I thought! VERY emotional trip....all good, but high emotions tied to everything. Now I am on the down slide........

Was happy to get back to work. Very energyized, and I came back to an overwhelming welcome from the kiddos.  What a way to end my fantastic trip.:loveshower:

Time to start my day. Have a good one all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy, definitely sad that Nike has so many issues, but really glad he was finally seen by a vet. Very sweet and clever of your husband to arrange all this. 

Take your time to find the right horse, it will come. Love the idea of Nike as a companion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy, continued prayers for your DD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roadyy

*Dawn*, You know I love me some cookies. I hope you have some fresh and soft ones when you make your way to Florida and give me a chance to meet the two of you. Hopefully my redneckese in the verbal form doesn't send you running for the north if it does happen. lol

*HP*, I am sorry you put so much effort into Nike for him not to be the right horse for you. Hopefully your coach will have you connected with a great horse when you are ready to be excited about it. I remember how DD was when we made the decision to retire Doc. It took a bit for her to be ready to find another horse, but when she first set on Rowdy her whole world lit up. I hope you find the same experience.

* MN17*, good luck with finding the right saddle. 
Looks like MR has made me jealous once again with his adventures and scenery! 
Almost makes me want to move north..almost. 

I know there are a few more, but time to go to work.

I should update that I changed Doc's diaper last night and his sole is looking very good. He is walking on it much better and there was still almost no bubbling from the peroxide. Slap 2 new diapers and a bunch of duct tape then sent him to his feed.

Talk to you later.

Buhbi


----------



## Happy Place

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I can't take Nike as a pasture pet. I am not set up at home and can't afford to board two horses. I'll still check in on him and give him some love, probably always. He's just that sweet sweet boy.


Roaddy- in my own drama I neglected to say that you and DD are in my prayers. I will be eagerly awaiting good news on that front. Hang in there Papa!


----------



## Roadyy

*Greentree*, I have studied those reports when researching alternatives to chemo for MIL's lung cancer treatment. She was told in January she would be dead in 6 months without chemo. She never got the first treatment of chemo and has consistently improved her immune system and has slowed the growth almost to a standstill. We are hoping by the first of next year it will begin shrinking. Thank you for the link.

*HP*, I appreciate yours and all of the others who have kept up with prayers and happy thoughts for my family. I hope your future horse quickly realizes how good it has it.


----------



## Roadyy

*AA*, I would gladly do it all over again if it all happened tomorrow. Friends take care of friends.

I forgot to mention that I just switched 3 of my 5 cell phones over to Verizon from ATT. My daughter's line has completed the transfer, but mine is still sharing both providers so I am having to keep up with two phones. I will mail mom her phone next week when her Otterbox and Tempered glass screen protector come in.

Found the Otterbox on Ebay at $25 a piece and the tempered glass for $3 a piece. So for the store cost of both for one phone I was able to protect all 3. The local Verizon store wants $59.99 for the Otterbox and $25 for the tempered glass screen protector. Ouch!

I think someone is trying to climb a ladder of money to brighten their barn.


----------



## renaissanceredhead

*Mature rider over 50!*

Hi all, 
I'm 54 year old mom of grown children, and put about at least 21 miles a week, year round, mostly more like 35 miles a week+ on my horses some on gravel and paved country roads, but mostly on very rough trails through meadows, brush, woods, and across water, up and down hills, over fallen trees. 
I've been riding regularly, year-round (except dangerous ice or extreme cold). I have done the Michigan Shore-to Shore trail, all barefoot, 250 miles in 10 days.
I ride only barefoot, use both treed and treeless saddles, and ride at least 90 % bitless. I'm a barefoot trimmer, use aromatherapy, back flower remedies, Tellington touch, and bodywork on my horses regularly. Always learning, trying to be better. 
I am frequently thought to be in my early 30s, and on a bad day, people think I'm in my mid-forties- which is ten years younger than my actual age. And I feel just as good as I did in my very active 20s. 
*My advice to all riders over 40 is:*

1)Eat a non-inflammatory diet (if you don't know what this is- read up on it- go to Dr.Mercola's website, to start!), 
2) east lots of anti-inflammatory foods every day
3)learn to do yoga- & practice yoga regularly to tone, strengthen, relax and stretch your body. 
4)Keep your weight in a healthy range- if you struggle with your weight- you *MUST *get your vitamin D levels checked, and learn all about it on Dr. Mercola's website. 
5)Learn to control your own mood, heart rate, and breathing- your calmness and focus will transfer to your horse! 
6)make sure your horse's saddle fits. 
7)study "Centered Riding" by Sally Swift.
8) Study Linda Tellington-Jones techniques for your horses, especially her despooking techniques such as the leg and tail work. At our ages, we should be too wise to have unneccessarily spooky horses! 
9) Ride a lot! It will keep you young at heart! :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I can't take Nike as a pasture pet. I am not set up at home and can't afford to board two horses. I'll still check in on him and give him some love, probably always. He's just that sweet sweet boy.


I kinda had a feeling that having Nike as a companion wouldn't be possible, even 'tho loved the idea. You are awesome for giving Nike the care & love he's needed, & will continue to do so.

I remember when you told me about your tack collection stuffed in your (basement?), in case there ever was a need for it, in case the horse for it came along (you were encouraging me to get my grooming supplies & halter/lead rope "just in case, you never know when it will come in handy".

And now you can think about horse shopping, have that "green light" mentioned to do so? That's a great big space under the Christmas tree, & it will be filled. You'll have your sweet boy to take care of as much as you can & your own horse too. He or she will be there.

Congratulations, I'm happy for you:loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

Rick, you had mentioned a couple of pages or so back wanting to see my pinecones that my friend made me & I strung up (cat-safe zone). I'll repost the 2 for you, plus one one of the big pinecone that A called a "mistletoe" that I hadn't posted. It all really is pretty, wish the pics did her decorating work justice!


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Renaissanceredhead!! It sounds like you have found the fountain of youth? What kind of horses do you have?

Roadyy - you and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope her biopsy reveals a fungal infection that can be easily treated and not cancer. Thank you for all you do for our Horse Forum friends. 

HappyPlace - what a bitter / sweet day! I know you are sad about Nike, but try to focus on how much better you have made his life. Pretty cool that your DH did all thnbackgrnd work for you. He's a keeper. Once you start looking at horses that will potentially become yours, you will start to feel more excited. Are you planning to keep your horse at home or at the stable where you ride?

Nicker - it sounds like you had a great time . I hope you find the perfect saddle soon. It is wise to try it out on the horse as you are so right that a saddle can feel totally different on your horse than on a stand in the store.

Anita - I'm both happy and sad that Dram is back with you. I can relate all too well with that. It is good for Dram for sure. It sounds like it is time to retire the van. Do you have another vehicle to pull your trailer? Are you going to fix it or look at selling or trading?

It's both busy and quiet around here with DD and DH in Germany. DD is living her dream and DH is busy checking out castles and German beer.
My son and I are home holding down the fort. Someone has to work for a living...

I rode Koolio Tuesday night and then had a lesson last night. He's such a good boy! We worked on my seat position cantering for a good 30 minutes straight. Koolio was puffing pretty good. So was I... I was always a decent rider with a decent seat, but training to be competitive in dressage is something else altogether. I don't know if we will make it anywhere, but I can sure feel how much correcting some really common position and balance errors is making Koolio happier and move better. I am shocked that I am still stiff the day after my lessons. It isn't like I don't already ride a lot, but my coach keeps finding and working muscle groups I didn't know I had. I'm hoping all this work will tone up my butt and abs a bit...

I am expecting Himmy home on Sunday. Now that the decision is made, I just want to get her back here and move on. I'll be glad to have her around and hope to spend a good chunk of time with her re-establishing trust and better ground manners over Christmas holidays.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Friday! I have an unexpected day off, going to enjoy every minute of it! Can thank the new NO OVERTIME rule for the day. 

*TJ*: those pine cones are adorable! Very special and unique gift! I hope you can one day own Spirit, or lease her. Horses like having their own special person just like people like having their own special horse. 

*Koolio*: Dressage can really give a workout. I remember my first 45 minute lesson with Gigi, I nearly collapsed on the ground after I got off. 

I get what you mean about just wanting to get Himmy home and go on with things. I felt the same way about Dram. He didn't even do anything wrong, did everything he was asked. 

Some things just aren't meant to be. 

*Greentree*: Still waiting on those Miss Abby pictures, lol. 

Dram is not what I would call a kid's horse, unless it is the right kid. He is most always calm, but needs direction and guidance. A bold but calm kid that wants a horse to be affectionate, perfect match. 

However, I am just not up to another weekend of driving the poor horse all over, and neither is he. I think it will be spring before I am ready for a trip again! 

I do have my truck to pull the trailer though may look into getting a newer truck if I can just get that dang van sold. Then trade in my F150 for a newer model. I saw one online that would be great, but it is brown. Not sure I want a brown truck, or the payment!!


----------



## Twalker

*A Little Behind I Am*

:icon_rolleyes: Actually a lot. Sorry for not being around lately. This week has been crazy busy at work. I have only gotten a little ride in this past Monday. Been way too tired.

Plan to go trail riding Sunday. It is supposed to get to 67. WHOOT. I really need this ride.

I am not even prepared for Christmas yet. Hope to get some things done Saturday. 

Well, not much to post so I guess I will get busy reading. Hope all of you have a great weekend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

My tree and pup.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- I'm going to keep the new horse at the barn I ride at. If I had room, I would keep the horse at home and bring Nike there. Farmer said we could use his trailer anytime we need it. That is very nice but it's a really old trailer and I am not positive that it is 100% safe! DH wants us to have our own so we never have to borrow and can come and go as we please. He is also talking about learning to do ground work. DH wants to be able to teach horses to do obstacles from the ground. He is too big to be able to ride but wants some way to interact. I think that's cool. I wonder if he could learn to drive. I know that when we ride, the rule of thumb is that horses should carry less than 25% of their body weight. Is there any such measure for how much they can pull? Interesting thought.


----------



## Roadyy

*Tracey*, glad you are getting some riding in with Koolio and finding some tired muscles from it. That is always a good thing, but several days of it is never wanted. lol hope things with Himmie get corrected quickly and she can settle in again.


*AA*, nice tree and the pup looks to have dropped so not sure pup is a good description of it. lol

*HP*, sure glad to hear DH is wanting to be consistently involved with horses. If I went by the 25% rule I could only ride Trusty. Little Man is pushing 950-1000# so that would limit him to a total of 250#. I was 220 myself with a 27# saddle plus saddle bags with supplies that had too be in the 15-20# range. He never balked or had a bit of trouble on a 10-15 mile ride with it.

I think it depends on the fitness and build of the horse for that calculation. Doc would not be able to handle more than 10% of his body weight for more than 5-10 miles. He is 26 and in poor shape to where Little Man is coming on 13 and full of energy, stamina and strength.
Rowdy is coming on 6 and in better shape than LM at about the same size. I would not purposely put much more than what LM has been used to, but in an emergency situation he could easily do more weight to get another person out of the woods with me.


Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## tjtalon

Got up early to go get my car's emissions test done, still had a line to wait in but not bad, in & out in a 1/2 hour. Then went to the DVM for the tags/registration renewal...much longer wait, an hour, but it was worth it; would've been faster/easier online, but didn't feel like shelling out another $20 but the convenience. Badly wanted to wash the car & vacuum it, but that can wait (as much as I love the red mud & dust from driving back & forth to Sky View, it's gotta go sometime! But snow coming, so, really, why bother for now).

Warmish today (upper 40s) but a lot of cold wind. Snow coming in tonight. Wanted to get the car thing out of the way, next Friday the weather is predicted a bit better, so would like to get out to J's, if I can.

Thank you AA, I really like the pine ones. As for someday leasing Spirit, it would take a $$ miracle (quadruple that miracle for owning her). I like the new "pup"!

Happy Trails, TWalker, hope you get a good ride.

Tracey, I'm glad Himmy is coming home, you'll get her alright again. Congratulations with the dressage progress.

HP, that's wonderful that your husband wants to be so horse-involved.

I have a to-do list to dig thru, so better get to the tasks. Tomorrow when it's snowing, I'm going to cuddle up with food & movies for a good part of the day...Tim will like that, he wasn't too happy that I was gone all morning today (he knows the difference between day-off clothes & work clothes). One of my to-do's is Christmas cards; only have a few to do, i enjoy doing that.

Wind chimes on my porch are sounding a lot, very pretty to hear.

All take care. Hope to have horsey news at some point.


----------



## Roadyy

*TJ*, I really like the pine cone decorations. They would go great with some colored popcorn stringer on the tree.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Wife has scheduled Sunday as a day ride.
She has decided we are riding to a quarry.
Almost 70 in our area for Sunday, poor horses will sweat with a winter coat.
Hope to ride the river some too, they will cool there.
Hoping for no breeze as the river water is very cold right now.
I'm sure I will be soaked but very worth it.
Need to change out girth straps before this ride, very weak they are.
Have had those moments where someone says something is very wrong.
Girth has had inches between the horse.
Don't get off, you'll never get back on, finish the ride. 
Anyone else use bailing twine to supplement headstall or girth issues?

Hope some ride time is to be had by others!

Seems quieter here lately, must be a Christmas shopping frenzy going on.

Pouring some Corn and set to relax.

Got a great gift from a friend, $50 Amazon card.
Aquatic plant shopping this evening.

Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> *AA*, nice tree and the pup looks to have dropped so not sure pup is a good description of it. lol


I did not realize that pup was so anatomically correct!  :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> *AA*, nice tree and the pup looks to have dropped so not sure pup is a good description of it.


so very.. observant.. of you.  not going to ask why you are checking out a dog statue!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


*HP*: hope you are able to take a breath and step back and enjoy horse shopping. i am sure you will find exactly the right one. excellent that your DH wants to be involved with groundwork! i would think a horse could pull much more than it can carry, as I have seen minis pulling a couple adults in a cart easily.

*tj*: enjoy the snow if you can. and keep it there please.

*Twalker*: hope you get a good ride in

*MR*: girth repairs with baling twine does not sound ideal. hope you get that fixed before the ride sunday!


Nothing too exciting to report here. DH has been working on the lighting in Gina's barn and its finally done. I have been driving my MIL around some this week to doctor's appointments. Today we found out she is not allowed to drive for a while, so looks like I will be chauffeuring a lot more. 

Tomorrow is the last day of rifle season, so hoping the nice weather will continue so I can get some saddle time in.


----------



## Happy Place

Had a wonderful lesson on Bo tonight. Got a couple beautiful canter departures from a walk, trotted a WHOLE bunch. LOL I remember when I could barely post a trot around the whole ring.

We talked about what I wanted in a horse so the hunt begins. I decided I would look at some gaited horses as well as my favorites, quarter horses. Starting to feel the excitement. 

Christmas decorating tomorrow! I'll post pics.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yep, MR, busy, busy. Haven't even really started my 'shopping'. :x I really do not enjoy it anymore......no decorations either....no time, NEVER home! :icon_rolleyes:

Not much to tell here. Did get a nice little ride in yesterday. It's in the 50s. Limited on daylight, so just a quicky. Rode in my regular saddle. Have to say I felt a bit crooked in IT! :icon_rolleyes:

I think I really jarred mysedlf out of place when I slipped on that step. I DO NOT hurt, so I will work around the crookedness......the saddle saga continues today. Wish me luck.

AA, YES! I am very interested in your Breyer horses!!!!!

OK, gotta run........another non-stop day. 

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## Happy Place

ugg, I have been up since 4:45. I have no idea why. Just starting to get sleepy now. 

I found a couple horses I may want to look at. This one really has my attention. He looks pretty tolerant of the guy flopping around on him and hanging on his mouth. He's probably always been a backyard horse, home trained. Those can be the best kind for trails! He looks like he could use a little refining LOL. Lots of videos of him. Check it out.

Beautiful Black Quarter Horse 15'2hh Gelding


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> ugg, I have been up since 4:45. I have no idea why. Just starting to get sleepy now.
> 
> I found a couple horses I may want to look at. This one really has my attention. He looks pretty tolerant of the guy flopping around on him and hanging on his mouth. He's probably always been a backyard horse, home trained. Those can be the best kind for trails! He looks like he could use a little refining LOL. Lots of videos of him. Check it out.
> 
> Beautiful Black Quarter Horse 15'2hh Gelding


He has a kind face.


----------



## tjtalon

Much good thoughts for the continuing saddle shopping, Nicker! I sure hope that your bionic hip parts aren't misaligned, but that would hurt, right? Do you think you need an x-ray?

Good luck on the horse hunt, HP!

Have fun today, MR, hope you don't get TOO soaked. Way the wind stay away...

Phantom, I'll do my best to keep the snow where it belongs (& in the mountains, not on top of my car). So far this morning the snow has yet to arrive, although it's gotten pretty cold. Library opens in a couple of hours, would like to get there & back before snow. I've ran out of reading material, need a good fat history book or two.

Next Friday is still being predicted upper 40s & sunny. Fingers crossed for some horse time (depending on weather, which can change any minute & what J has on her plate, of course...)

I turned on the tv one day after work last week w/out stopping to change the channel (it was on a PBS). Came back in the room & caught Tim sitting in front of the tv, entranced by a cartoon! He's noticed shows about birds/cats/dogs before, but didn't know he liked cartoons, lol!

Hope everyone has a good Sunday!


----------



## NickerMaker71

its not my hip, its my pelvis. Hip is fine. No worries. I've always been off....1/2 inch off...put back together that way, so that shifts my pelvis. Will work it out.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> its not my hip, its my pelvis. Hip is fine. No worries. I've always been off....1/2 inch off...put back together that way, so that shifts my pelvis. Will work it out.


Oh, ok, good (I knew that your pelvis was wonky, but thought that your hip joint was involved too). Just as long as you're not hurting:wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> Beautiful Black Quarter Horse 15'2hh Gelding


He needs an owner upgrade just for his name alone! :icon_rolleyes:

While there aren't any ideal conformation shots, he seems decent. I looked at the right hind foot hard in that one pic, as it almost looks clubbed.. but can't see it in any of the other photos to know if it really is upright or if it was just a weird photo angle.

From all the videos, he seems to have a nervous mouth but otherwise deals with everything asked of him pleasantly. [I did wonder what the heck was in the bucket in that one video!] Certainly worth going to see him if he is nearby.


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place, I would go and look at that horse right away. I would take a trainer first, and then get your veterinarian to look at him. He looks like a nice horse.

Even if the owners are totally honest, they might not know whether the horse has a lameness issue or if he is actually much older than they think.

I bought a pony for my daughter from a totally honest man. He was absolutely sure that the pony was 10 years old. I knew immediately that she was closer to 25. I bought her anyway and for the few short years we had her, she was the best pony ever.

She was not much to look at, but she entertained my kids well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> ugg, I have been up since 4:45. I have no idea why. Just starting to get sleepy now.
> 
> I found a couple horses I may want to look at. This one really has my attention. He looks pretty tolerant of the guy flopping around on him and hanging on his mouth. He's probably always been a backyard horse, home trained. Those can be the best kind for trails! He looks like he could use a little refining LOL. Lots of videos of him. Check it out.
> 
> Beautiful Black Quarter Horse 15'2hh Gelding


Looks like a good horse, worth a ride or too. Would change him to an easier bit (snaffle) and he would maybe stop all that head tossing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> its not my hip, its my pelvis. Hip is fine. No worries. I've always been off....1/2 inch off...put back together that way, so that shifts my pelvis. Will work it out.


Maybe you need a seat cushion with extra padding on one side? Just a thought. 

Will post picture of Breyers in a few. Didn't know what size you use, but all the medium size need to go, and several of the full size ones.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy: I perused the ads and saw this horse, why don't you check him out too? Would love to see a video of him! 

Stunning Andalusian Friesian cross gelding


----------



## Koolio

Himmy is in the house!!

I contacted NP yesterday to find out when she was coming this way to bring Himmy. She said she could drop her off tomorrow afternoon when I need to be 3 places at once. Not going to work, so I went and picked her up this morning.

NP held her while I put a blanket on Himmy for the trailer. Himmy didn't stand nicely at all. It took us almost an hour to get her in the trailer. Basically, she was challenging who is boss. For the first 30 minutes, she avoided making eye contact with me so we set her up so she could either move in small circles around me or get in. She'd get up to the trailer and plant her feet, so back to moving. She reared a few times when pushed to go forward. NP was driving her from behind. Eventually with lots of ground work she started following me better, making more eye contact and licking her lips. We got her almost ready to get in and I gave her a scratch and some soothing words to reward her for giving to pressure and getting that close Shortly after, she hopped in.

Here is the interesting thing. While we were at NP's place, Himmy was tense and aloof. Her body language and eye was spewing profanities. When we got home, I opened the front window so she could see where she was. She let out a whinny and had a curious look around and then backed out quietly. Once out, she stood still, calm and relaxed. She didn't move at all when I took her blanket off. A few sniffs over the gate with Sally and Sam were no big production. When I let her out, she acted like she had been here all along.

I don't know what happened with NP, but it was both interesting and alarming the change in her demeanour from there to here. There she was stubborn pony daring to get into a fight, and here she was calm, soft eyed and relaxed. Needless to say, I know it was the right thing to take her back. We still have lots f work to do, but seeing her demeanour change gives me hope that we can get over whatever has happened.

I did return the full amount NP paid me. I'm a terrible business person as I should have held at least some back, but I just wanted to do what was best for Himmy. I hope NP realizes how lucky she is that we care about Himmy more than the $.

I don't know what Himmy's future will be but first she is going to be a horse and settle into our routine at home. I'll work with her ground manners over the holidays and then decide what next. Ideally, I'd like to find a good horseman to lease her, but now I am a bit gun shy. She needs a kind and skilled partner who isn't going to fight with her, but also be firm. If I didn't already have the other 3, I'd just keep her, but last time I checked I only have one bottom and a full time job...


----------



## Happy Place

I called on the black horse. They have only owned him 6 months. She got him for a BF, then they broke up. She has other horses so this one is going. 
PH- I didn't see the clubby foot, I will look again. She said she would welcome a vet check and he has good strong barefeet. Yes, that name is awful! The riders hands weren't quiet, so I wonder if that made him nervous. Definately a different bit.

AA- I am not big on Andalusian or Fresians. They are pretty but not to sure about the temperment. 

I got my Christmas village up. I can't get a good pic, but there is a blacksmith shop with a horse being shod and several horses and hounds who are fox hunting, a school, a couple shops, a church and a pub! Also got some lights up. I am digging through my stuff so I can dress up as Mrs. Claus on Monday. We have a week of dress ups! Christmas Characters, dress as a present, ugly Christmas sweater, Christmas sox and Red, Green and White (by grade level). On Friday, the office is wearing reindeer antlers! Should be a fun (and crazy) week before break.


----------



## Eole

I'm back! First week end off in a month. House is a mess. Fridge is empty. So I went riding. After cleaning an extremely muddy Buttercup, I couldn't find the girth that fits her (messsy tackroom too). So I put the new saddle on Alizé and we had a nice short ride, walked on hills, trotted on flats.

First good news: she felt totally sound, what a relief. First ride since her mystery shifting lameness. Second good news, she seemed fine with the new saddle, although she wasn't thrilled when I tightened the back strap of the "V" rigging. I still have to modify the fit, as stirrups were too short and saddle too uphill. So, new saddle might be hers. Still on saddle search for BC.

*Koolio*, taking Himmy home was obviously the right thing to do.

*HP*, horse shopping is both fun and stressful. This is exciting! Felon is good looking and seems like a kind horse. I would however have a good look at his legs with a vet if you have any doubt on conformation or lameness.

*AA*, if not a cliff to push the truck over, maybe a bonfire? Demolition derby? That thing is evil. 

*TJ*, your home feels cozy and welcoming.

*Renaissanc*e: welcome! I agree with riding to stay young.  I don't need Botox, Just a pony. Or four.

*MR*, enjoy your ride. Riding in December, that should keep the winter blues away. :wink:

Here's my muddy pony. Then Alizé wearing the new saddle. And a selfie with Buttercup.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

Eole, glad you got some horsey time today. And so glad Alize was sound. 

Koolio, happy Himmy is home!!

HP- so excited you are getting a horse. Hubby sounds like a great guy to do what he did behind the scenes.

Nicker- new saddle today??

The weather today was amazing. I didnt ride Isabella because last night her right knee was the size of a baseball. It was scary. She wasnt lame and there was no heat so I cold hosed. Today the swelling was down but didnt want to risk hurting her so no riding but then I saw her break into a beautiful canter so I think I will ride her tomorrow. Today, I played with a haflinger the BO saved from slaughter a few months ago. He is supposedly broke but no one has been doing much with,him in order to give him plenty of time to settle in. I lunged him a bit and we played on the obstacles and I took him for a walk on the trails. He is almost too cute to believe. I will try to find a pic of him.

Here is Isabella's knee last night and then today. Yes, there is a bump on her left knee. Always been there, she had knobby knees when they arent swollen!


----------



## corgi

Here is the little halfinger. I think I have posted a pic of him before when AA was looking at Atlas.

This little guy is going to make a good horse someday. He is still a little scared, rightfully so. He was all beat up when he got here. Now he has a new home and gets lots of love and food.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Nicker: *so hoping the saddle search went well.. also hope you got some riding time in the glorious weather today!
*
Koolio*: glad Himmy is home. suspect that pony will be back to normal in no time. horses know who is the boss and that lady obviously wasn't.

*HP*: I would def go look at him. he certainly seems like a good-natured guy! your xmas village sounds really interesting, hope you can find a way to get some pics for us.

*Eole*: so glad to hear Alize is better! i think riding is way more important than cleaning your house - no brainer.

corgi: glad Isabellas knee was looking better. that haffie is super cute.


Today was the _last day of rifle season_, woohoo!! No riding today, but did get lots of stuff done around the place. DH went out to hunt this morning, but actually did more walking around, as a group did a couple drives. A couple of others in the group got a deer but DH said he didn't even bother to take his gun out of the truck! While he was out, I ran some errands and was pleased the traffic and crowds weren't too bad.


Couple pics from yesterday. This me on the extension ladder helping DH with the lighting. I am terrified of heights, so being up on the ladder at all was a stretch for me, forget actually being able to let go to help DH with things. I managed to not have a panic attack, though I suspect my shaking made things entertaining for DH! :icon_rolleyes:











When I filled the water tank yesterday, Sultan and Phin were convinced that cookies must be involved:












Today when DH got home, it was gutter cleaning time. Weather was in the mid-50s, so didn't even freeze to death while doing it. DH used the new toy (which was a heck of a lot easier than using ladders)!












I managed to catch a picture of Mia looking savage (Katie was trying to steal her stick):












Tomorrow we are having breakfast with the family, then hitting the trail!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Celeste*: That pony is adorable!! Exactly right for a first pony. Adorable!! Good to hear you have been able to ride a bit. 

*Happy*: I love Friesians and Andalusians! I don't suppose you'd check him out for me? lol. I need to find a home for Dram, but keep seeing ones I'd like. Good thing he is not closer!! 

Dress up days are fun! Post some pictures. 

*Eole*: That selfie of Buttercup is priceless! That look is so funny. But the mud in the other picture; OMG that must have been a lot of fun. 

That saddle is really beautiful. The high quality really shows, and it sure looks great on Alize. 

*Koolio*: You have Himmy back!! What a relief! She must be really happy to be home. Sounds like she was scared or hated NP. Sometimes hard to tell the difference. 

I like to do trials on horses instead of selling them outright anymore. A buyer should be able to tell in a month or two if they like the horse or not. Saves me a lot of trouble. Plus they always are sold with buy-back clauses. 

*Corgi* Poor Isabella! That knee looks so painful. I don't think I have ever seen a knee swollen like that without a cut. Is there a cut on it or above it? 

I went out to the boarder barn to see an old friends new 4yr old chestnut Oldenburg gelding. He is such a sweetie and so beautiful! He is so red, and only a spot of white on one hoof. Dang but I love a red horse!! I wish I had taken a picture of him. 

Of course the silly boy had tossed a shoe so I couldn't see him under saddle. But we stood and talked for 2 hours out in the pasture and this cute guy stayed with us the whole time! She needs to rename him Lover Boy 

I might take my gang out there for the next two months if I can work a deal with the owner. Main reason is they have ponds in all the pastures. I had such a hard time keeping up with the watering with 3 horses this past winter, not sure how I will handle 4 horses. They have been drinking the trough nearly dry every other day. 

Main issue would be finding someone willing to feed for me on the three days a week I work, plus getting a discount on board. Can't afford full price. I am thinking about keeping Dreamer here though, he is so old and would give him a break. I should be able to keep his water bucket clear and clean. 

Need to get Coggins on everyone first though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: that is quite a new toy you have!! Must be much better than a ladder (shakes in boots) I too hate heights, and never, ever climb ladders. I can make it up two steps, then I freeze. 

Mia is so funny guarding that stick, dogs are amazing! I love her orange vest btw, been meaning to mention how cute she looks in it. 

Have a great ride tomorrow!


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Here is the little halfinger. I think I have posted a pic of him before when AA was looking at Atlas.
> 
> This little guy is going to make a good horse someday. He is still a little scared, rightfully so. He was all beat up when he got here. Now he has a new home and gets lots of love and food.


OMG Corgi this Haffie is so adorable!! Fabulous form over that jump. He's a keeper.


----------



## Happy Place

I climbed back on the ladder to get some pics of my village. It is on a shelf about 8ft off the ground. Lets see if these pics turned out.
View attachment 729137


View attachment 729145


View attachment 729153


View attachment 729161


View attachment 729169


----------



## Koolio

I had to take this picture of our local RCMP detachments Christmas lights.:blush:
Well done!


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> I'm back! First week end off in a month. House is a mess. Fridge is empty. *So I went riding*.


I LOVE that attitude!!!


----------



## Happy Place

I'm not sure if I have asked this before. I am used to hunters. My shortest horse was 15.3 hands. I notice western riders and trail riders often ride much shorter horses. I am only 5'4. It would be nice to have a horse I could mount from the ground if I came off on the trails. How small is too small? I know from experience that with my hips and knees, I cannot climb up on a 15.3 hand horse from the ground! I know I can always find a ditch or log and climb up that way. DH keeps telling me that I will get stuck out there with no way to get back on!! It is not easy finding the right horse. It's that much harder having input from others who don't even ride LOL. I'm having fun looking though.

I won't be able to see that black horse until next weekend at the earliest. He is over an hour away and by the time we get home from work, and get back out there, it will be too dark.


----------



## Eole

Endurance horses are often under 15 hands, even with tall riders. If your legs are on the sides of the horse (not hanging below the flanks), it's fine IMO. Anything over 13 hands would be good. But short-legged horses tend to have fast, jarring, inconfortable gaits, so I prefer over 14 hands.

Easier to get on/off, and the ground is closer in case of unscheduled dismount. Also much harder to fall off when your legs surround the horse. I also think shorter horses navigate tricky trails better than tall ones.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Mia is so funny guarding that stick, dogs are amazing! I love her orange vest btw, been meaning to mention how cute she looks in it.


I like it too; she thinks it's torture. But seeing as it hunting season and therefore strangers around, I worried someone would think she was a coyote and take a shot at her (always legal to shoot coyotes here).


*HP*: that village is beyond adorable.. love all the horsey things! you asked about horse height and what is too short. I am 5'6 and used to ride Gina's 13.3h mustang with no issues. Phin is maybe 14.2h with his shoes on and George and Sultan may be 14.3h. I doubt you need to worry about 'too short' if you are looking at stock-type horses, as they will have plenty of body to take up your leg.

*Koolio*: what a fun light display! are those frames? someone is very artistic. how are things going with Himmy?


Today momma nature was having a hot flash.. it was already 55F when we fed first this morning. We went out to breakfast with the family, ran MIL somewhere quick, then came home and saddled up. It was 65F when we left the barn - our normal high for this time of year is 38F!! It was crazy to be riding in a tshirt in the middle of december! 











The sun was out for a bit, but then clouds moved in.. which was actually a blessing for the poor boys in their full winter coats. We tried to avoid the worst of the climbs (and what steep climbing we did was at the walk), as the boys were running sweat. 











We did get over to some new-to-Phin trail and he didn't bat an eye. George, however, was a complete ding dong! Not the best example for Phin, but good to see him feeling so good.



























The grass is actually green and growing in places.. trees are budding. Nothing like spring in december!











On the way home we stopped at the outdoor arena. Phin was a bit distracted but is starting to get the idea:







After that, we headed for home. Phin was totally chill.. to the point I dropped my stirrups and the reins and just let him go home on autopilot!










:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## Celeste

Happy Place, I seriously doubt that black horse is anywhere near as tall as they are claiming. People often add a hand to the size they say. If he is 15.3, they are really tall people.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: I am 5'7+ and Chivas is 14.3, plenty tall for me. I had a 13.2 TW cross pony, and rode him all over. Drove him too. He had plenty of spunk for anyone! 

Height is one of the reasons I am selling Dram; he is 16.1 just too tall for my old bones. 

Agree with Celeste, the black does not look 15.3, maybe 15.1. Always bring a tape to measure any horse you look at if you care about height. 

Hunter class the ratio of horse to rider is a consideration, not sure it matters in any other class. Reining horses tend to run on the smaller size I think; more agile. 

Enjoy testing out a lot of horses and make sure you have the right one. Sometimes hard to know what you will be doing with a horse until you get them, but I would guess you might want a horse that can jump a little. 

Village is very cute, love all the horses. Nice to have it up high.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: the weather is really crazy, we were over 70 degrees. The horses are sweating just standing there. I couldn't ride more than 30 minutes without Chivas complaining. 

Very important to protect Mia from hunters, I figured that was the reason behind the orange vest. But she looks so cute in it too! Like a working dog or something. 

Phin is coming along so well! He is such a handsome guy and smart too. Was a bit curious about the jumps at the end of rides. Do you just enjoy jumping or is it training or a bit of both?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Picture of my Breyer horse shelves. Have a few more not on there. (please ignore the dust) There are a few I want to still keep, some old favorites. Will some of these help you Nicker?


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all
Hope you all had a great weekend!

PH, certainly looks like spring there! Glad Phin gave you a good ride.

Happy, if I were you I'd be looking in the 14hh range. Especially as you're quite small. I'm 5ft 10 and Boston is a very wide 15hh and we go well together. However I am very inflexible and still struggle to mount from the ground. Plus I'm heavy, so I figure mounting from the ground is too hard on him anyway. I try to plan my rides around the farm to include a minimum of dismounts, and I have to find a rock or log or ditch if I do decide to get off. I wish I could afford something shorter but stocky like a haffie or a cob, but they are as scarce as hens teeth and horribly expensive here. 

Just spent my early morning chasing cows. Had to get in the last of the calves to go to slaughter. (They're about 6-8months old) Both hubby and I, both kids and the FIL got up at 5.30am to get them in before it's too hot. My hand/arm did not enjoy the experience. I slipped over in a cow pat, did the half splits. Didn't land on my hand, but it isn't happy anyway. Three more days until the stitches come out. The cast is meant to go back on for a week or two, then maybe a splint, but I'm going to ask if they can make me a thermoplastic splint/brace straight away instead. The cast is very annoying. Now that the swelling is down, it's a bit big and it chafes in patches. Of course, after my paddock gymnastics this morning, it's swollen up a bit so now the cast fits...
Boston and Rose are enjoying being paddock pets.

And in the spirit of the season, this is the indoor tree that DS has set up. We will have a real one on the patio when it's closer to Christmas


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Was a bit curious about the jumps at the end of rides. Do you just enjoy jumping or is it training or a bit of both?


Def a bit of both. I enjoy jumping small, straightforward things (used to be braver when I was younger and jumped bigger, complicated things). But I also think being able to jump is a necessary skill for a trail horse, just in case. Figure I would rather work on the skill at home under controlled circumstances than do a hail mary for the first time over an obstacle on trail somewhere! 


*Vicki*: sorry to hear your hand is bothering your. chasing cows doesn't sound like much fun. like your indoor tree and love the cat watching over it.



Just got some super exciting news: I am going to Florida to ride for New Years!!! :cowboy:

As if that isn't enough fun, it also means I will get a chance to meet *Rick*! :clap: :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## Maryland Rider

:sad: I did not ride today :sad:
No riding commentary guys.
My horse got injured on some wire fence yesterday.
Pawing at the ground when he saw us and 1 foot over a wire.
Other leg over a 40" rail trying to free himself.
Nothing major, rope burn looking on left front.
Didn't know if he would feel it today or not, apparently not!
Cancelled ride plans with others yesterday evening.
Better than taking a risk or ending a ride early.

New aquarium passed leak test, now sitting empty in family room.
It will be a while before things are ready for water.

AA go short for a horse, I am 6' and horse is 14 even.
I retrieve all lost articles, stop to remove brush etc...
Extreme agility usually found in smaller horses.

PH13: I hope you rode a little extra for me today.
I was so looking for a nice December ride today.

Chilling now poured a bit of Corn.
Sleep soon. Saturday morning 3am work called, online support followed.
Sunday early wake up 4:30 due to Saturday's being exhausted.
No more Walking Dead right now, Into the Badlands is airing.
Too much swordplay for me, I'd just shoot the bad guy and be done with it.
Don't want to brawl when your're old and grey.

Night All:

VR: Really hen's teeth, I love it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Def a bit of both. I enjoy jumping small, straightforward things (used to be braver when I was younger and jumped bigger, complicated things). But I also think being able to jump is a necessary skill for a trail horse, just in case. Figure I would rather work on the skill at home under controlled circumstances than do a hail mary for the first time over an obstacle on trail somewhere!
> 
> 
> *Vicki*: sorry to hear your hand is bothering your. chasing cows doesn't sound like much fun. like your indoor tree and love the cat watching over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got some super exciting news: I am going to Florida to ride for New Years!!! :cowboy:
> 
> As if that isn't enough fun, it also means I will get a chance to meet *Rick*! :clap: :thumbsup: :clap:


Congratulations!! Riding Fluffy again? Great way to start the new year right!!

Lucky Rick


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Congratulations!! Riding Fluffy again? Great way to start the new year right!!


Actually, if all goes according to plan, I will be riding Duroc (the chestnut TB/Connemara) one day and Fluffy the next!



*MR*: so sorry to hear your horse got into an argument with the fence - that must have been horrifying to watch. glad it doesn't sound like any long term damage was done (to your pony anyway), but sucks you missed riding. maybe some saddle time next weekend?


----------



## Eole

PH: :clap:So happy you will ride in Florida. I fell in love with the place when I rode last winter. I have friends spending the winter in Willinston, Goethe Forest. Is that where you're going? Black Prong Equestrian Center if I remember well.
Glad you could ride and Mia is adorable indeed. 

MR, sorry for the change of plans. Fence injuries can be nasty, glad your horse seems ok.

AA: that's A LOT of Breyer horses! How many years have you been collecting?

HP, I love the village on your shelf, what a neat display!
VR, your cat guarding the tree, cute! Take care of your hand, cow chasing probably wasn't part of your rehab plans, was it? (don't tell the doc!)
Corgi, that is a swollen knee! Not lame? No clue what happened?

It wasn't T-Shirt weather, but hovering just over freezing point, so very unusually "warm" to us. I rode Buttercup and considering I didn't ride her for a month, she was very good. Ground was frozen solid and it was too hard barefoot. Until snow, I'll be putting boots on. I trimmed my scottie, he's so cute. It's the first time horse are grazing in the pasture in December. Not much left, but they prefer searching for grass than free choice hay.


----------



## Koolio

Good evening!

HP - a horse anywhere from 14 hands and up should be fine. Himmy is just under 14 hands and not at all too small for me. I'm about 5'3.5. The black horse looks worth going to see.

Phantom - I am envious of your warm weather and riding in Florida! Phil did great over the jumps. It looks like fun and great training for trail obstacles.

MR - sorry your horse had a run in with the fence resulting in you not being able to ride... We are waiting on pics of the aquarium. 

Eole - it has been very warm here too, but not that warm! My pastures are covered in a thin layer of snow and ice with about 2-3 cm of fresh snow today. The mild winter is nice but leaves a huge concern about the cost and availability of feed next year. Glad to see you have some time off.

Corgi - I love the Haffie! Is this a new addition at the barn or to your own herd?

I had Himmy in the barn for a grooming today. I gave her some food in the stall and groomed her all around. She didn't move or fidget at all. I the she is much happier now that she is home. Next weekend we will work on tying and standing nicely. Back to baby steps if she has an issue. I won't be surprised if she is as good as she has always been for us, but am prepared to retrain her anyways. 
DH is home from Germany tomorrow, for a day at least and then off again on a work trip. I'm looking forward to having him home. In the meantime, I am enjoying driving the new car. &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> MR, sorry for the change of plans. Fence injuries can be nasty, glad your horse seems ok.





Koolio said:


> MR - sorry your horse had a run in with the fence resulting in you not being able to ride... We are waiting on pics of the aquarium.


Eole: Just some rubbed off hair and a raw spot.
No cuts from wire or flaps of skin TBJ.
Looks like a rope burn for the most part.
He could have rode today but I will wait.
He has pranced around today like nobodies business, go figure!

Koolio: Pic soon, nothing to look at right now.
Murky water and bubbling like crazy.
It is a horse forum, I only post tank when asked.
I'll get a pic of a good tank for everyone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: double fun then! I do love a red horse! 

*Eole*: Your enchanted forest looks cold! Somehow snow makes it look warmer, maybe softer? Glad you got a ride in. 

I have been collecting Breyers since I was 8 years old. My sister bought me the first one, the black Morgan on the second shelf next to the palomino mare. She gave me one every year for Christmas for 3 years, then I started buying my own. 

Most every one has a story behind it, and I really do enjoy having them. But I think it is better if they go to Nicker's kiddos so another generation can grow up with the love of horses.

*Koolio*: Not surprised Himmy was a good girl. I still think the problem was the NP. Hope all continues to go well. Enjoy your day with your DH. 

MR: Sorry your horse was injured, but very glad it was not worse. 

I saw an aquarium in the thrift store Friday, and thought of you.


----------



## Wimpys Smart Cash

Hi gals!

I just wanted to stop by and say howdy 
I beyond love your group! 

Phantom: you are such an inspiration! I read your experience with Tevis, looked up what its about, and I am in awe. Can I just have a little IV fluids of your fortitude? Holy toledo!

Happy: Your village is the cutest I have ever seen. So want it!
On the horse prospect.... I got bit by the reining bug about 6 years ago, and converted over to the shorter stocky athletic quarter horses with the Smart Little Lena breeding. I was raised ranching, roping and barrel racing on the taller quarter horses.

I am 5'9" and my mare is just 14 hands, and we get along just groovy. These pics might give you an idea.


----------



## Wimpys Smart Cash

Oh wow, those pictures are ginormous! I guess I'll need to figure out the posting, attachment process a little bit better.......


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Picture of my Breyer horse shelves. Have a few more not on there. (please ignore the dust) There are a few I want to still keep, some old favorites. Will some of these help you Nicker?


OH MY! YES!!! Let' PM and work something out! 

I see you have some that I do...the Black Stallion set........


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning!

I skimmed very quickly through three pages this morning. 

MR sorry about the injury.

Dawn congrats! Is this ride an endurance ride?

Brought a saddle home.....it fit me....not him. :x:x My mind and body keep going back to that first one that we liked so well. I never felt him ride so well, and I didn't hurt at all. Had a bit of numbness in my foot, but that sometimes happens when I start a new exercise program.....not sure what to do.

My DM suggested I bring the new one and #1 home on Saturday. Now wishing I had. Got a really nice ride in yesterday with the neighbors, and I could have tried saddle #1. It would have been the true testifment.....kicking myself, as I don't know if we will get another ride in for a while or not.:sad::sad:

LIke I said, we took a ride yesterday. Weather was SO nice. Topped at 62*. Crazy for this time of year. So much to do, but couldn't not go. I"ll find a way to get all the other stuff done. :wink:

Jay rode well despite the humidity. We stopped several times to let them catch their breathe. He was the least sweaty, so I guess he's in decent shape still. 

I used my old saddle and used the grippy pad underneath. It didn't budge, so at least that is working....but we did have dry spots, so I def need to find something. 

We rode 3 hours and I don't think I stopped talking the whole trip! LOL HOping I didn't talk too much! But I really like these people and feel very comfortable...and they told me the same.

IN FACT! R gave me a HUGE compliment yesterday.  He said I have really great *horsemanship*, in fact so good, that it makes him slightly envious.:biggrin: Those are words I loved to hear from him! He said I just needed to realize it and have confidence! Made my day!!!

Well, another busy week. We can make it. Christmas is almost here....one day at a time....one chore at a time....I can do this. 

Will try to catch up with you all a bit later.

Have a great one all.

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wimpys Smart Cash said:


> Oh wow, those pictures are ginormous! I guess I'll need to figure out the posting, attachment process a little bit better.......


Welcome! I like big pictures!! Your horse is beautiful, thanks for sharing

I think most people want big horses, but I have always liked the little guys. Went for tall when I got into Dressage, but most of those horses make hands look small.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome WSC! I always post the largest pic the forum will accept.
I don't believe any limits are set for server space.


----------



## Happy Place

Welcome WSI!

Here is another prospect Gens Secret Masterpiece, Smokey Black Tennessee Walking Horse Mare, PRICE REDUCED Beautiful black roan trail horse for sale in Michigan - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 2013197 She sounds well loved, but 15.3.

I found a little grade mare too. She looks really small! Big ole belly too. Pretty confident mare

Reallly hoping I start seeing some soon. Getting DH out of the house can be a chore :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi from Australia WSC!
Nice horse!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> I have friends spending the winter in Willinston, Goethe Forest. Is that where you're going? Black Prong Equestrian Center if I remember well.


That is the area, though the horses are pastured on private property not at the Center itself. I believe the property is close enough to just ride to camp, so will be interesting to see how that works!

Glad you got some saddle time and that ms BC was well behaved. how is the saddle search going?


*Koolio*: will be interesting to see if Himmy has any issues at all. somehow I doubt it, as she knows all too well who is the leader now that she is home.

*MR*: i would also like to see tank pics. while this is a horse forum, we certainly talk about a lot more than horses so no reason not to share tank photos (or pics of anything else you are doing).

*AA*: that is a lot of breyers! i suspect NM will adore being able to use some of them. if the Black Stallion ones I think I see are looking for a new home, I can find a place for them here (I collect all things Black Stallion). if you are thinning the herd otherwise, can I suggest taking them to the local hospital for the childern's ward?

*WSC*: welcome! your horse is just lovely. thank you for your kind words. i too like the large pictures.

*NM*: yes, endurance rides! glad you got some saddle time in but so sorry you still haven't found the right saddle. any way you can get the numb-foot saddle back for a month trial?

*HP*: look forward to taking a closer look at those horses when I have more time later. horse shopping is so fun. 


Off to MILs for cookies round 3!


----------



## Eole

WSC: Welcome! We are a fun and supportive group, but sometimes it's hard to keep up so just jump in when you can.
Your mare is absolutely beautiful.

Koolio, not sure how the mild weather will impact feed price? Like AA, I believe NP was the problem, not Himmy.

NM, great pictures, that looks like a very nice trail and good riding buddies.

HP, I like the little bay mare. I actually like mares with attitude!  I would ask a lot of questions about why she's too much horse for the kid. Specific situations, so you can figure if there's an underlying problem, physical or behaviour. 

Ellen: :wave: You haven't posted recently, hope all is good with you, Peach and the chicken!

Ice rain, my phobia. Imagine winding hilly narrow roads with cliff on left side and steep drop on right side. :icon_rolleyes: Give me a foot of snow anytime over this sh***. DH was kind enough to do a test drive to see if I can get up the hill to main road. Doable he said... I do a palliative care clinic on Mondays and specifically tell patients NOT to show up and cancel in bad weather. So, not even sure they'll make it. But I have to show up.


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning 

Been a great weekend here for me. Saturday I went to 2 Christmas Parties. first was mid afternoon with several of the people who did all the ACTHA rides we went to and the other was for people with DS. There were a couple of little girls not much over 2 that stole it for me. I got more hugs and hand shakes from people I didn't know than I have ever experienced at one time. Best party I've ever been to. I know several families with DS children and always enjoyed visiting them, but never been invited to a party for them to enjoy.

Karen, Photographs by Smooch, that took DD's pictures with our horses invited me to join her after my company Christmas party since they weren't too far apart. Helped her set up a few shots and got to watch her really work getting different shots.

Dawn, I am really looking forward to meeting you. Had hoped DH was going to be able to join you for your protection.  Oh well, I'm sure I can file another restraining order in with all the others I receive from the married ladies. lol

My favorite is the one I got on behalf of Reba McEntire. Yep, we dated for 3 years before she found out about it and filed against me. Such a romantic too. Really miss her alot.


----------



## VickiRose

Hp, I personally like the black mare, even if she is tall.

Koolio, I also think that the NP was the problem. Maybe Himmy would be better being leased at home? Or for the first month or so with a new rider anyway. That way you can sort out issues and see if they gel.

PH, enjoy Florida. Hope the rides go well.

NM, saddles fit is difficult at the best of times, I hope you have success.

MR, tank pics would be good

Roaddy, how is your DD going? Any news?

And to finish, the kids set a cage trap last night, wanted to get a rabbit, but got this instead. It's a quenda, or southern brown bandicoot. Very cute, poor little thing was scared silly! We too photos and then released it back to where it came from. Just thought you might find it interesting


----------



## ellen hays

Just wanted to share. Yeah, fun. It's great being out there!


----------



## ellen hays

Eole said:


> Ellen: :wave: You haven't posted recently, hope all is good with you, Peach and the chicken!


Hey Natalie. Everything is great. Finally got a pic of me on the trail. Hope yall have a wonderful Christmas.:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

I should also mention to keep my oldest daughter in your prayers. She is having the Needle Biopsy on one of the spots on her lungs. She will be there at 10:30cst then be going into the operation around 11am with an hour or so observation afterwards to make the lungs do not collapse. Routine procedure right?!! My nerves are through the roof sitting here at work as I couldn't be there for this one.


----------



## Twalker

*Trail Ride Sunday*

I had such an awesome trail ride with some awesome girls Sunday. It was in the mid 60s. All the horses were frisky. Lady was a character. I finally got her into a canter even though it was kind of sideways hah. She was super spooky. One of the other girls horse spooked in a open area and Lady decided to spook too. She leapt up in the air and to the right. I stayed on though. Then we were trotting up a steep hill. At the top and to the left was a large gray boulder. I was in the lead. Lady spooked and did turn around that a reiner horse would have been proud of and started desending. I got her turned back around and made her pass the boulder. 

The ride, even though Lady was a pickle, was relaxing and just what I needed. Now I can get through this week. 

Hubby bought me some saddle bags this weekend for an early Xmas gift. Here is a pic.


----------



## Twalker

more pics of the ride


----------



## Twalker

oh and if you are wondering why Lady has paint on her, they used her Saturday for a birthday party. She had a perfect neon glow to her.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone! Posting from my phone so no idea if this will work. Never used my phone to get on HF before. 
Isabella's knee was down a little more on Sunday so I hopped on bareback for about 15 minutes to see if the swelling improved with exercise. It seemed to help. I truly do not know what it was. No cut anywhere. No heat coming from it and no lameness. Maybe just another mystery geriatric horse issue????
I do know that knee is the one diagonal from her stifle issue so that knee takes a lot of weight when her stifle hurts and she rests that leg. Or maybe she got kicked or twisted it in the mud. Have no idea.
She really didn't want much to do with me when I went out there. She kept turning away from me in the field...until I crouched down to take a pic of her knee and then she was all up in my business wanting to know what I was doing. I got some cute pics of her that way. 
The full body shot shows she isn't in bad shape for being close to 30 or even a little more than 30. Wish I knew her true age.


----------



## corgi

Hey...my phone allows me to post more than one pic at a time. Learn something new every day. &#55357;&#56835;
Great seeing the pics of the rides from everyone. I spent all weekend outside. 77 degrees in December? Yes!

I forgot who asked about the haffie. It belongs to the BO. Rescued from slaughter in September. His name is Mr E (..for mystery...get it? Because we dont know anything about him)


----------



## Twalker

corgi said:


> Hey everyone! Posting from my phone so no idea if this will work. Never used my phone to get on HF before.
> Isabella's knee was down a little more on Sunday so I hopped on bareback for about 15 minutes to see if the swelling improved with exercise. It seemed to help. I truly do not know what it was. No cut anywhere. No heat coming from it and no lameness. Maybe just another mystery geriatric horse issue????
> I do know that knee is the one diagonal from her stifle issue so that knee takes a lot of weight when her stifle hurts and she rests that leg. Or maybe she got kicked or twisted it in the mud. Have no idea.
> She really didn't want much to do with me when I went out there. She kept turning away from me in the field...until I crouched down to take a pic of her knee and then she was all up in my business wanting to know what I was doing. I got some cute pics of her that way.
> The full body shot shows she isn't in bad shape for being close to 30 or even a little more than 30. Wish I knew her true age.


 She looks good for over 30.


----------



## Twalker

I'm kind of caught up:icon_rolleyes:

WSI - Welcome. Love your horse.
HP - Nice TW mare. 
Roaddy - Glad you had a great weekend,....I think that PH can handle herself hah!
VickiRose -Cool Bandicoot
Elen - Glad you got out to ride. Great pic of you and Peaches.
Eole - Great pic.
NM - Sorry about your saddle issue. I got a Abetta Brushpopper Trail Saddle. I love it.

Hi to everyone and hope your day is going well.


----------



## Roadyy

TW, I know she can. lol Good woman and I really look forward to getting to hang out with.


Just got the news that I will likely be in Mississippi again Wednesday. The pulmonologist informed them the results would be ready at the appt Wednesday at 3pm in Starkville,Ms. Just 40 minutes away from where she lives. So we will be driving back up there early Wednesday morning to be there for her during the reveal then hang around for a couple of hours with her before driving back down here Wednesday night and ready for work Thursday.


Please put some prayers in for great news and safe travels. It is 365 miles one way and normally takes 6.5 hours of travel. 

Thank you each and every one. I am not posting this on my FB due to not telling our daughter we are coming yet. Some of you are on my FB so this is why you will not see this on there.


----------



## ellen hays

Rick I am definitely keeping you and your DD in my prayers. Please, when you find out anything, please let us know. God bless you and your DD. I know He will make everything all right.


----------



## VickiRose

Roaddy, sending lots of love to your family, hope it all goes well

Corgi, Isabella is beautiful

TWalker, and Ellen, great trail pics!

Forgot to post another photo, this is Pip, keeping an eye on the quenda!


----------



## farmpony84

Twalker - someone wrote on your horse!

Me and my kid took some pix.... 

(I think he's kind of cute... )


----------



## Happy Place

Roaddy best of luck for DD. Keeping her and you in my prayers.

Farmpony- yep, your kiddo is cute!

That 14 hand mare I posted about is not 14 hands. I saw a pic next to a truck and from a stall door. She is a shorty. NEXT!

I also found lots more pictures of Felon (hate that name). She has him posted on FB. His confirmation looks better in those pics. Def. not a club foot LOL. There are lots of people posting that they want to see him, she said she has appointments all week. 

I'm hoping to go see that TW mare this weekend. Never road a gaited horse, wonder if I will enjoy it?!

Tomorrow I am meeting with a Nutritionist and team to discuss bariatric surgery. I'm not quite big enough, but becuase of all the diabetes in my family and my history of GERD, they said I am a candidate. My sister had it done last year and she feels and looks great. We have both struggled with our weight throughout adulthood. Wish me luck!


----------



## greentree

DH LET GO OF THE HORN!!! 

We had such a wonderful time at the show! My friend told him he had to let go of the horn, and he DID! LOL!! 
Saturday evening after we got the horses settled in, I rode Tootsie to let her look at all the stuff around the arena. This is the most unusual show arena I have ever been in.....about 50 stalls on either side, with a LONG and quite narrow arena in the middle.
I have been in private barns like this, but never a show facility....so everyones's stuff is on the edge of the arena, and the kids are sword fighting with crops, and people are rustling through the chip bags....
When I was finished with Tootsie, I rode Sissy for DH...I mean, he HAS ridden her once in the past month....she was a little sticky at spots, but he wondered if she would stay on the rail(!!!!!)because he did not want to STEER...so, I rode her on the rail, then he got on. She was really good, so he got off.
His classes(green horse, walk/trot, and green rider, w/t) were pretty early ( yay), and my friend told him to go in ride around while the judge was finishing up the classes. In his first class, he was little tense, but realized that Sissy was not going to do anything to kill him, he got a 6 the out of six, but in the next class, he had really relaxed, and the horse was pretty perfect, so he got a fourth out of seven!

Now he wants to go to the Walking Horse Owners Association ( WHOA) shows that they have just up the road at the fairgrounds! 

Lovely weekend overall....the lady next to us in the stalls used to live in our hometown in Texas, and now she lives here....small world...we knew ALL the same people. 

I recommend these shows to anyone in the area....San-N-Tone is what her shows are called, at the Shelby County Fairgrounds, in Shelbyville, KY!


----------



## greentree

HP, PLEASE....take ALL of the carbohydrates out of your diet for a month, first....PM me, if you want..


----------



## farmpony84

Hey, I"m on day one no carbs... again. The first time I did it I lasted 3 months and lost over 30 lbs but I haven't been as good about it lately. Holidays are hard and baseball season is harder....

Felon is a cute name for a horse! I kind of like it! Of course, Blues name is actually Tombstone... they didn't tell us that until after we wrote the check....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> Dawn, I am really looking forward to meeting you. Had hoped DH was going to be able to join you for your protection.  Oh well, I'm sure I can file another restraining order in with all the others I receive from the married ladies.


Let's ponder this situation.. you are agreeing to come see me at an event which will be 98% women.. I think the odds are rather in _my_ favor. And perhaps yours too, depending on how you look at it. Better eat your wheaties.. 


*HP*: that gaited horse looks worth a visit. i will be interested to hear what you think of the gaits. i wasn't impressed with the bay, even before hearing she was too short. still like felon the best tho. hope things go well with your doctor and you can develop a plan.

*Vicki*: cute critter you caged. kind of looks like a mix of vole, rat, and possum. hope next time you get your rabbit. and i love that the dog wanted to keep an eye on it!

*ellen*: LOVE THE PIC!!! you look so happy on peaches. woohoo!

*Twalker*: glad you got some riding time, even if lady was a bit silly. must be that time of year. your trails look like a lot of fun. love the new saddlebags. good santa.

*farmpony*: how old is your son?! looking at those pics of you, I would never have guessed you would have a child the age i suspect he is. pics are great and I love the expression on the chestnut.

*corgi*: glad isabella is doing better. i cannot get over how clean she is.

*greetree*: glad that the show went so well. I had a chuckle over your DH getting the show bug.


I spent all morning and part of the early afternoon helping MIL with the last of the cookies. Total of 16 diff varieties and I lost count of how many dozens there were of each variety. Luckily none we did today are kinds I care for, so did not have to worry about over indulging.




















After being released from cookies, I conspired with my BIL to get Gina out riding. She hasn't been on a horse in weeks as she always puts everyone else's needs above hers. Today was no different, as she was running all over the place. Talked with BIL and decided I was going to ride over, tack up her horse and be waiting for her when she was back from some errands.

Grabbed Sultan and headed over to Gina's. The sun was peeking out now and again and it was in the mid-60Fs.. but knew the rain was coming.











Got to Gina's and got her horse ready to go. Sultan was really good about standing around in a strange barn while I got Gisele tacked up.











Realized as I was waiting on Gina to get home that today was the first time I had ridden Sultan since Tevis! Amazing he didn't run away when I went to catch him. :wink:

When Gina arrived home and I went out to greet her (in my riding clothes, helmet included), she thought at first something must be wrong.. but when she realized what was going on she was beyond thrilled. It made me feel so good to see the pure delight on her face.




















We did get dripped on a bit at the end of the ride, but I got home just as the skies opened and the monsoon began. What a fantastic afternoon!


----------



## greentree

phantomhorse13 said:


> Let's ponder this situation.. you are agreeing to come see me at an event which will be 98% women.. I think the odds are rather in _my_ favor. And perhaps yours too, depending on how you look at it. Better eat your wheaties..
> 
> 
> *HP*: that gaited horse looks worth a visit. i will be interested to hear what you think of the gaits. i wasn't impressed with the bay, even before hearing she was too short. still like felon the best tho. hope things go well with your doctor and you can develop a plan.
> 
> *Vicki*: cute critter you caged. kind of looks like a mix of vole, rat, and possum. hope next time you get your rabbit. and i love that the dog wanted to keep an eye on it!
> 
> *ellen*: LOVE THE PIC!!! you look so happy on peaches. woohoo!
> 
> *Twalker*: glad you got some riding time, even if lady was a bit silly. must be that time of year. your trails look like a lot of fun. love the new saddlebags. good santa.
> 
> *farmpony*: how old is your son?! looking at those pics of you, I would never have guessed you would have a child the age i suspect he is. pics are great and I love the expression on the chestnut.
> 
> *corgi*: glad isabella is doing better. i cannot get over how clean she is.
> 
> *greetree*: glad that the show went so well. I had a chuckle over your DH getting the show bug.
> 
> 
> I spent all morning and part of the early afternoon helping MIL with the last of the cookies. Total of 16 diff varieties and I lost count of how many dozens there were of each variety. Luckily none we did today are kinds I care for, so did not have to worry about over indulging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After being released from cookies, I conspired with my BIL to get Gina out riding. She hasn't been on a horse in weeks as she always puts everyone else's needs above hers. Today was no different, as she was running all over the place. Talked with BIL and decided I was going to ride over, tack up her horse and be waiting for her when she was back from some errands.
> 
> Grabbed Sultan and headed over to Gina's. The sun was peeking out now and again and it was in the mid-60Fs.. but knew the rain was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to Gina's and got her horse ready to go. Sultan was really good about standing around in a strange barn while I got Gisele tacked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realized as I was waiting on Gina to get home that today was the first time I had ridden Sultan since Tevis! Amazing he didn't run away when I went to catch him. :wink:
> 
> When Gina arrived home and I went out to greet her (in my riding clothes, helmet included), she thought at first something must be wrong.. but when she realized what was going on she was beyond thrilled. It made me feel so good to see the pure delight on her face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did get dripped on a bit at the end of the ride, but I got home just as the skies opened and the monsoon began. What a fantastic afternoon!


DH worked with a few single guys when I was doing endurance....he always told them "One of the BEST things about endurance is that the women ride in their UNDERWEAR...and it CAN be one of the worst things!!"


----------



## farmpony84

Phantom - He's 12. A very tall 12 year old. I think he's at 5'4 now and I'm at 5'2... I have to keep reminding him that I can still kick his butt!

Sierra is such a sweet girl, she takes all our abuse.

I still like Felon... but I am a walking horse fan...


----------



## Eole

Roadyy: don't you still have a lovely red-head Reba in your life? I miss hearing about your love affair with her.:wink:
Keeping you and your DD in my prayers. That's a long drive, have a safe trip.

Vicki: I've never heard of a quenda. How big is this thing? Pip is a beautiful dog, I like his eyes.

FP84, you have a very good-looking kiddo, you have reasons to be proud.

Ellen: glad to hear from you. Great pic of you and Peach, you make a good team. 

HP, good of you to look for ways to control your weight. Be aware that many end up with chronic deficiencies following surgery. Stomach is responsible for absorbing many nutrients. Ask questions before you commit. Can't wait to know the horse that will steal your heart. Will you see both Felon and the TW next week end?

Greentree, glad you and DH had fun at the show. I don't think I have strong show nerves. Just a limited distance ride will have me lose sleep and overstress.
Yes, being off carbs is a good way to start shedding weight, but hard to follow for very long. Did you have success doing this?

Corgi: Isabella looks great for her age. She's lucky to have found you in her golden years.

Drive to work wasn't so bad this morning, I've seen worse. I think I found a perfect gift for DH: a ski-joering kit! How cool is that? I think he would have a blast driving his horse on the lake on skis. I called a guy who makes them, he can have it ready for the week end. I just measured Rafale's girth size. Of course you'll get pictures, but first we need snow!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Everyone asked:
5 gallon desktop








55 gallon jungle








40 gallon fishes








Great winter sport for me.
75 gallon is a murky mess, pre-treating a clay product at this time.
Takes 24 hours to settle and you wouldn't see anything at all right now.
I am intrigued with the aquarium hobby at this time.
Horticulture for plant growth and propagation, electronics related to LED technology, and then there is the fish.
I have not really found the right fish to peak my interest.
Summertime I just feed and run, winter is the R&D with experimentation.
Last month I trimmed plants and was able to donate a 3 gallon cooler of plants to a local elementary school.
Better than the trash can for sure.

Everyone I know found out I had an aquarium.
Now I am the go to when someone wants to get rid of one.
I have 220 gallons of water now in 5 tanks.
Another 55 gallon coming in a few weeks.
3-75 gallons waiting to be filled if I choose.
I will need to re-arrange the family room soon.
Guessing just a wall of 4' tanks, who knows.
What a mess I have going on.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*MR*: the tanks look great! I am sure the local school loved the donation. tanks are a lot of work, but what fun it will be to sit in your living room and look at a living wall.


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, a quenda is just a bit smaller than a rabbit, but bigger than a rat. Tail is rat like but not long, kind of looks chopped off. They do this sort of hopping run, pretty quick movers. They're omnivores and live in scrubby areas near creeks. I like your idea for Christmas pressie, sounds fun!

GreenTree, good on your hubby for doing the show.

FP, great pics love the horse's ears.

MR, the tanks look awesome!


----------



## renaissanceredhead

*Hi Koolio*

Hi Koolio, 
I'm new here, so not sure if this is the proper format in which to reply. I think I have found some ways to remain optimally healthy, naturally. 
I ride mostly Arabians. Long distance trail horses, have competed in a few distance rides, goal is to compete in more LDs and Endurance- probably 50s rather than 100s, maybe some 100s. Have done 250 miles in 10 days all barefoot and bitless on my Arabian mare. I trim their hooves myself.


----------



## greentree

Eole, we have been doing this for a year. The three of us have lost over 100 lbs in that year. DH, 53 lbs, me , 30 lbs, DS, at least 30 lbs. No counting, no hunger. Not hard to follow for us at all. Meat and vegetables. We eat a little corn, mostly in the form of Mexican food tortillas, rice about every 60 days, potatoes about once a month, a few re fried beans with our Mexican food. If you like to cook, choose any of the Paleo cookbooks. 
Once the grains get out of your system, there are no cravings, and your body resets to recognize when it is full, so you can eat until you are full. That alone makes you feel human again. Ever wonder why we can eat a basket full of bread at a restaurant, eat some pasta and STILL be able to eat desert? Because the grains CAUSE hunger and cravings, so we are never full in their presence.


----------



## NickerMaker71

GT, actualy I think it is the carbs/sugars that make us hungry. At one time I took almost of all my 'sugar' out of my diet....no sweets, white breads, white pastas, pop, etc. My cravings stopped too and my pot belly went away within TWO weeks. It WAS a good feeling. 

NOthing new here really. Turning cold for the week. Got lots to do...still no tree. Has an after work commitment last night, so home late, went straight to bed. NOw it time to get up and do it all again. :wink: Actually enjoying this week at work, while others are :x. Those few days away really rejuvenated me. 

Ellen nice trail pic.

PH, WOW the cookies! I haven't baked in a couple years. We never have company, and we don't need to eat them. There was a time I gave to the neighbors....we'll see.

PH, I could get that saddle back. They said if I needed it longer than 10 days I could just let them know. This last one I had for two weeks. I saw last night there is a trail saddle they have I do not believe Ihave sat in. The lady helping me is nice, but gosh, I have to do the reseach myself. She is hellbent on me getting saddle #1, which is my fav, but gives me the tingly foot. I wish she would offer me others. I go in there with a list of the different saddles and have her go to the storage room and bring them out! LOL What else am I going to do? 

I also see Rod's has Bob's custom saddles. $$$$$$$ Wondered if I shouldn't wait until Equine Affaire to sit in some of theirs....but that is several months off and I ride in the winter as much as I can. Not sure what to do. I could save up more dinero by then too.

Anyway....i'll figure it out.

MR, love the tanks!

Gotta rock and roll here.

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Just a little about the trail ride. We trailered over to the Owl Creek trailhead and unloaded the horses and tacked up. Road off toward the trail. The hemlock trees were beautiful and in full view in the absence of leaves. The ride in the beginning was very relaxed until a buck that was flushed out by some riders ahead of us crossed in front of us. Peaches froze but didn't do any more than that. A went passed me and took the lead. Peaches took notice of horses we met on the trail, but didn't act up. Just inquisitive. There was a wooden bridge across the creek which we crossed and found that we had taken a wrong turn and had to recross it. She did very good the first crossing, but on the way back over, we encountered some other riders. She was in front and got a bit nervey. I don't know if it was the sound of the horses hooves on the bridge and the encounter of the strange horses. A and S came up behind me. A told me to turn her around, which I did and she calmed down once she turn into their horses. I was a bit uneasy at that point, but it was not an issue. We went to the rest area and dismounted to let the horses rest and for us to get a stretch. There were some really nice people there also, and we got acquainted and talked. We remounted after a bit and started to ride out. I was at the back and the unfamiliar horses were in front and A and S were in front of me. Peaches was getting more and more agitated. You know me, and I was really getting scared. At one point she acted like she might bow up and buck. Well, that did it. I called to A and told him I was really concerned. He got off and came back to me and made sure I was alright. The people in front were concerned and I told them I was ok, and that they could go on which in a few minutes they did. I was jerking because I was so afraid, but I never got off Peaches. Things settled down and A got back on his horse and we continued with me in the middle. We missed a detour on the trail that had been added because of the danger of the original trail. Well, here we go. I am still shaking and the old trail was something only a seasoned rider would encounter. After passing thru that series of terrible places, I was in shock. The rest was a blur and all I could think about was getting my feet on solid ground at the trailhead. We finally got there and dismounted and unsaddled and loaded the horses and headed home. The next day after sleeping on the experience, we discussed what were the causes of Peaches reaction when leaving the rest area. I thought about several posts from the 'over 40' thread where encounters with unfamiliar horses caused some problems. We felt that her reaction was caused by multiple things. It is really good to have a support system of riding buddies. They were patient and steady in their support. I found that one reason for Peaches reaction could be from the protein content in the feed I give her. 16% might be good for an endurance horse, but it might be a little bit much for a trail horse that doesn't cover a lot of miles. I have taken her off of the feed for now. A rode her the next day off down the forest road and she did very well. The wind was gusting and I didn't want to have another incident so I didn't ride. We will try to get a ride in next weekend and try putting me in the middle since I am trying to build confidence. Despite the panic attack, I did not get off and I rode Peaches back to the trailhead. Might not be much, but was a milestone for me. I hope I don't seem like a weanie, but I am hoping that I have defeated my phobia for now and made progress towards overcoming it. The support network is a blessing for sure. Most who were trail buddies in the past have not had the patience or loyalty to see me thru. I am seeing that they are friends indeed. I am not a fearless rider for sure, but I am going to continue riding despite my fears. Perhaps in the future I will be able to contribute stories that are not ingrained with panic attacks.LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## greentree

Ellen, it sounds to me like you did ALL the right things, and you should be very satisfied! The next time, you will have an even better time.


----------



## VickiRose

Well done Ellen!


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all.


Tomorrow we head north once again. I talked to her this morning and she is in pretty good spirits at the moment. Albeit that could be due to having her plate full with a 4 yr old boy and 4 month old baby. lol 

We are not telling her about us coming up so hopefully that will put enough joy in her when she sees us to help curb some of the fear.

Thought I would share an experience from last night with my youngest daughter and how she interpreted it. 
I had a side job lined up for a lady at work. Simple little job of running a new light circuit in her kitchen where they removed a line of cabinets and put up a 4' LED light in it's place. DD helped me pull the line through the wall at the switch then hang the new light after wiring it and the new double switch. 
Once the job was completed, one hour and 20 minutes max, the lady asked how much they owe me. I should mention I had already told the DH I had no intentions of collecting payment for the job and would appreciate him letting me do this as a Christmas gift. Reluctantly he agreed and to not tell her. I answered with "Merry Christmas". We did get a homemade fruitcake and fudge with a Christmas card before we left. 
I asked Amber how she flt about me doing that for them as a Christmas gift. Her response made me tear up. I knew you weren't going to charge them for that just because that is how you are and I am proud of my dad because of it! That is why I try to think of ways to do the same thing for people too. 

I asked her how she knew I was not going to charge them for the work. She said because if you are willing to help our friend Ms.AA like you do and the other guy you helped with wiring his new home then why would you charge for this little bit of work? We have people help us too and I know you do this to give back how you can.
I told her that Ms.AA has helped us before too. She said she knows and didn't mean to sound like she didn't count it. Just explaining how she knew I wouldn't charge.

She gets me!!!! May be the only one in this world that ever did.

Gotta go for a bit. 


Buhbi


----------



## Roadyy

I think it was Nathalie that asked about the Reba Saga updates. I have not been able to do any work with her in a couple of months now due to short daylight and now DD health. 
I have a trail ride planned this coming Saturday with my youngest DD who ya'll see and hear so much about. This will be the first trail ride off the property since.. well... I can't remember the last trail ride unless it was with the lady in the English saddle with the Brenderup trailer. Yep, I think that was the last one and I rode Rowdy the 2 miles to the trail head, on the trail and then back to the farm.

I lack 35 miles of hitting 200 for the year, but do not see me hitting the mark this year.

Hoping to get some part of my life settled down enough to start working more with Reba. She has settled into the pasture with Trusty, Little Man and Rowdy now so that is a big plus.


----------



## Twalker

farmpony84 said:


> Twalker - someone wrote on your horse!
> 
> Me and my kid took some pix....
> 
> (I think he's kind of cute... )


Lol, Lady was part of a kids birthday party. She is always getting painted on :icon_rolleyes: To cold to give her a bath.

Love your pics.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> TW, I know she can. lol Good woman and I really look forward to getting to hang out with.
> 
> 
> Just got the news that I will likely be in Mississippi again Wednesday. The pulmonologist informed them the results would be ready at the appt Wednesday at 3pm in Starkville,Ms. Just 40 minutes away from where she lives. So we will be driving back up there early Wednesday morning to be there for her during the reveal then hang around for a couple of hours with her before driving back down here Wednesday night and ready for work Thursday.
> 
> 
> Please put some prayers in for great news and safe travels. It is 365 miles one way and normally takes 6.5 hours of travel.
> 
> Thank you each and every one. I am not posting this on my FB due to not telling our daughter we are coming yet. Some of you are on my FB so this is why you will not see this on there.


Prayers heading your DD way. Hope the results are good.


----------



## greentree

Praying for you and the DD's, Roadyy!


----------



## ellen hays

*Rick* Please let us know as soon as you know something. Peace and may God bless you and your DD.


----------



## tjtalon

greentree said:


> Ellen, it sounds to me like you did ALL the right things, and you should be very satisfied! The next time, you will have an even better time.


This^^^ Good job, Ellen; good to have good friends:cowboy:


----------



## greentree

Naturally, I spent the better part of this drop dead gorgeous day in the dentist's office! Sadly overdue...glad to get that done, really! Blessed to be able to do that, as many cannot.

Ellen, and others that struggle to feel secure on horses, there is NOTHING wrong with getting off if things do not feel right. It will not undue any training, or teach the horse it is getting away with anything. When a green horse feels wrong(balky, or tense, or too goofy for My old body), I get off and go back a few steps. Lunge, walk a while, whatever is needed, depends


----------



## phantomhorse13

*ellen*: so so so proud of you!! you handled the situation with Peaches and the bridge/strange horses so well. you might have been nervous, but you kept your head and got yourself and Peaches through the situation. and then to go on and ride through scary sections of trail!! give yourself credit for how well you did. and I would like to hug A&S for being there and supporting you. :loveshower:

*Rick*: prayers for your DD and good news tomorrow.


Today was an interesting one for me. Started out with the farrier first thing. As he was backing his trailer up to the barn, I noticed one of the tires seemed to be at an odd angle. Went over to look and was horrified to see the wheel hanging on by a thread, about literally. :eek_color: To say he was lucky he didn't wreck doesn't even cover it - esp as the majority of the hour-long trip from his place to ours is on the interstate!! Had that tire come off, the trailer would have rolled for sure as the anvil is on that side.. and with the big stabilizer hitch, entirely possible it would have rolled the truck too. :dance-smiley05:

DH came home and was able to help get the trailer unhooked and up on blocks to access the damage. Not only was the wheel toast, the axle was suspicious enough that it will likely need to be replaced, too. Not really what the farrier wanted to see, but sure better than replacing the trailer, its contents and maybe his truck (forget about potential injury to him!).

On a good note, Phin was very well-behaved for his shoes. For the first time he was relaxed enough I let him stand on the cross ties! Guess all my making him stand with his feet propped up on buckets, etc helped.












Had hoped to get a ride in today, but the 20-30 mph sustained winds had me rethinking that plan when the farrier left (trailer is still blocked up in the yard.. here's hoping he can find parts without too much hassle). Instead started the blanket reorganizing I have been putting off. I swear we are blanket hoarders, we have so many! Also measured Phin to see if the saddle I haven't had any success selling may fit him. Looks like a maybe, so will get that adjusted tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> *ellen*: so so so proud of you!! you handled the situation with Peaches and the bridge/strange horses so well. you might have been nervous, but you kept your head and got yourself and Peaches through the situation. and then to go on and ride through scary sections of trail!! give yourself credit for how well you did. and I would like to hug A&S for being there and supporting you. :loveshower:
> .


PH13 Thank you so much. From you that is a wonderful compliment. Will continue on and I am so grateful for your influence. Thank you, so much for your support. Many thanx from a forum family member. Ellen


----------



## Happy Place

Spent the entire day at a bariatric seminar. Very interesting. I will spend the next 6 months, experimenting with Paleo, drinking more water and getting back to exercise. I will meet exercise physiologists, dietitians, psychologists and surgeons. DH is following along and I pray he follows through. At 6'7" and 560 lbs, he must do something. His health will surely suffer soon.

I am at this moment, finishing baking 9 dozen cookies for school. They will leave the house tomorrow morning!


----------



## greentree

Even after the bariatric surgery, you are starving. When the wheat and most of the other grains are cut out, after the withdrawals ( I did not have any...DH did), you find your body is satisfied, and is no longer hungry. This really seems to do more for your self esteem than anything else!

I had to convince DH not to tell himself or others that he CAN'T eat wheat, but that he DIDn'T eat eat it. He is deathly allergic to nuts and chocolate, so that mindset is familiar to him, and really changed the paradigm. When we started having so much success with relieving all these strange symptoms that had no names, then he understood that this stuff is actually as poisonous to him as the nuts.

Check out The wheat belly blog.....Dr. Davis posts a lot of interesting stories there. DH is on there, but you would have to search back a few months.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

No horsey news as I haven't seen them in TWO days! 

Last night I ran to town. In dire need of feed, and while I was there did some Christmas shopping. Actually got me inspired and in the spirit of things! 

Now have my Christmas cards addressed and ready to go! YEA! Feeling like I am accomplishing a bit.

Ellen, I read your little story over lunch yesterday. I think you did a wonderful job. Can't expect your little pony to be totally perfect when she doesn't get out much. Sounds like you/she and your friends did everything right. TRUST me when I say (as I have JUST been in your shoes, and STILL have times of panic) that each trip, whether perfect or not, helps a person gain confidence and knowledge they can take for the next trip.

You are truly blessed to have riding partners who are so understanding and patient. Hold on to them!!!:wink: They will be the key to your success and growth! Continue to RIDE STRONG!:gallop:

PH, that is a scary story about the trailer! 

Roaddy, thinking of you and your family this morning. 

To everyone else.....HI! I'm reading and thinking of you all!

Have a good day! :loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*TJ*, *Greentree*, *Vicki* and *Nickers* Thanks for the encouragement. Peaches and I got some valuable trail experience. Peaches seems less energetic since I took her off her feed. I am giving her plenty of hay so she is getting enough to eat. I may only give her enough feed to get her to eat her supplement. It has copper and zinc in it for skin and hoof health. Would really like to continue with that. I am hoping it is not causing the excess energy. * Greentree* I know what you mean about 'these ole bones'. Sure don't want to break any at this point. 

*PH13* Glad the trailer story didn't end badly with a wreck. That could have been bad. It is a good thing you spotted the tire.
*
Rick* If you get a chance, please give us an update on your DD. You two are definitely in my thoughts and prayers.

I sent my little green tractor to JD dealer for servicing. They are bringing it home this a.m.. Barn looks empty without it parked in there Good little tractor and comes in handy all the time..

Guess it's time to finish the coffee and go feed the barnyard kids. Hope everyone has a great day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: praying hard all goes well today. She must have been thrilled to see you arrive. 

Amber is correct, you are a very supportive guy that downplays just how much your "little" acts of kindness mean to others. It is a good lesson for life. I have seen how close she is to you and definitely a really good girl. She has inherited your truly selfless kindness. Def your precious baby DD "gets you" as you "get her". 

*Phantom*: WOW! Disaster averted! You are very observant and TG the axel didn't give out while he was on the road. What a good boy Phin was in the cross-ties. Looks totally relaxed. 

Would be happy to send you the Black Stallion if I had him! I do have Sham with grey mare and foal. They are located on the second from top shelf on the right side. You are welcome to them if you'd like. 

I have 4 black horses; top shelf not really visible a bucking mustang, second shelf Morgan on the left TWH on the right, third shelf Friesian. 

I might take them down and do smaller group shots so y'all can get a better idea what I have. Would warm my heart to send one or more out to everyone (if interested). 

*TWalker*: sounds like you had a wild ride! Lady was fired up and frisky. I love the way she is decorated, such a beautiful girl. 

*MR*: aquariums are fabulous! Are you donating some to a school? That is a wonderful idea!! One of our elementary schools had an aquarium and it was very popular with all the little tykes. 

*Ellen*: Oh my, what a ride!! You did very, very well. Your new friends are good ones! Tell them we appreciate them watching out for you. Changing Peaches feed to a lower protein will def help keep her calmer. 

My Chivas gets nervous around new horses too, so I totally understand how weird they can act. Putting Peaches between the other two was a smart move. 

Be very proud of yourself, as you rode past your fear and you did very, very well. :clap::thumbsup:

Next ride will be even better!! 

I am off to the doctor, just a yearly check work mandated :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## corgi

Ugh...Mom pushed her life alert button and was taken to the hospital this morning. Docs cant find anything wrong but have scheduled an MRI just to be sure. She has used her life alert or called my uncle for help 3 times since Sunday. I guess theybare panic attacks. Ugh.
If these continue, she is not going to be able to live alone and is going to end up in a nursing home. Why cant everything just go smoothly until this apartment comes open down near me in February? That way if she needs a nursing home, I can find one close to me where I can visit. I am hoping it is just the adjustment frommrehab to her apartment in MD but she can't be calling for help every other day. She just panics. 

Sigh.

Sorry for the vent. I am at work and my mind is racing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I do have Sham with grey mare and foal... third shelf Friesian.


I would love to have the arabs and the friesian if nobody else wants it. would be a super fun gift for christine, who is obsessed with that breed (but couldn't find one less than 5 figures so doesn't have one).

Hope your doctor appt went quickly and with no surprises.


*corgi*: sorry to hear your mom is having a hard time. does she feel like she can't breathe? maybe the MRI will set her mind at ease. hope things settle down until you can get her moved. will she stay busy during the holidays?

*Rick*: thinking of you and your DD.. :neutral:


Got Phin out for a ride today. It was the first time I have had him out alone in a while and the weather has turned cooler with a damp cold breeze, so I expected him to be a bit silly. Indeed, he was like riding a drunken moose for the first couple miles.. but he found his brain at the top of the sugarloaf climb. :wink:




















Rode over to meet Christine, who rode Sula for the first time in a long while. Sula was a bit spooky to begin with because Christine was nervous, but eventually they both settled down.

























After dropping Christine off at her barn, we journeyed home alone. Unlike times in the past, Phin was not all hyped up.. instead moseying along without a care in the world. Even a deer flushing out of the tall grass almost under his nose only resulted in a startle. There was a lot of equipment running on Alamar (it's fertilizer time), so Phin was able to see all of that commotion without incident. Yay!


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> *Ellen*: Oh my, what a ride!! You did very, very well. Your new friends are good ones! Tell them we appreciate them watching out for you. Changing Peaches feed to a lower protein will def help keep her calmer.
> 
> My Chivas gets nervous around new horses too, so I totally understand how weird they can act. Putting Peaches between the other two was a smart move.
> 
> Be very proud of yourself, as you rode past your fear and you did very, very well. :clap::thumbsup:
> 
> Next ride will be even better!!
> 
> I am off to the doctor, just a yearly check work mandated :icon_rolleyes:


AA Hope you get a perfect yearly check. Thank you for your support and feedback. Yes, plan on my next trail ride to be better. Will have learned a great deal.:thumbsup: Happy trails.


----------



## ellen hays

corgi said:


> Ugh...Mom pushed her life alert button and was taken to the hospital this morning. Docs cant find anything wrong but have scheduled an MRI just to be sure. She has used her life alert or called my uncle for help 3 times since Sunday. I guess theybare panic attacks. Ugh.
> If these continue, she is not going to be able to live alone and is going to end up in a nursing home. Why cant everything just go smoothly until this apartment comes open down near me in February? That way if she needs a nursing home, I can find one close to me where I can visit. I am hoping it is just the adjustment frommrehab to her apartment in MD but she can't be calling for help every other day. She just panics.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sorry for the vent. I am at work and my mind is racing.


Ladona Vent all you need to. Panic attacks are really bad and you are caught between a rock and a hard place. Hope it is not too much stress for you. Maybe medication can help your mom. She is really having a bad time. Hope she can learn to control the panic attacks. Very scary!!! God bless you both.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- That is so hard. Panic attacks are no fun for anyone. I hope she settles in until you can get her in the new apartment.

Greentree- I hear what you are saying. I saw that site before. Interesting stuff. You are definitely not starving all the time after bariatric. SEveral of my family have gone through this. It's not just about losing weight for me. I have other health concerns that will virtually be eliminated after surgery. Now I am cutting out sugars, processed food and most wheat products. Once I get past the cravings it will be all good LOL.

An interesting thing happened today. A friend of mine is a psychic. She actually makes a living at it and is very good! Her daughter was a student of mine. She did a reading for me one time and predicted a shoulder problem...that actually happened. She also said that she was hearing from someone who was dead and knew me. She told me all sorts of things, specific things about my ex husbands uncle! There is no way she would know anything about him, she never even met my ex husband as we were divorced years before I met her. Anyhow, she messaged me on facebook and sent me a picture of a black horse. I haven't talked to her in a couple years, so this was out of the blue. I said "funny, I am shopping for a horse now". She said get the black one with the white star! I didn't even tell her about the ones I was looking at. I haven't made any posts about horse shopping on facebook. Felon is a black horse with the white star. weird huh?

I'm hoping to see Felon this weekend. There is another gelding near him who is 14 and a beginner trail horse. His problem is not wanting to go out alone. Owner is a beginner herself. She said she doesn't know how to fix it. He just turns around and heads home. No buck, no rear! LOL Sounds like a savvy horse taking advantage of a beginner. DH thinks 14 is too old. I don't think so, do you? Knowing that this horse was a backyard trail horse his whole life tells me he was probably not rode too hard.

View attachment 730177

View attachment 730185


----------



## ellen hays

PH13 You are my hero. Hope one day I can make riding 1/8 as effortless as you. That is a major goal, but I am aiming for that.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Ugh...Mom pushed her life alert button and was taken to the hospital this morning. Docs cant find anything wrong but have scheduled an MRI just to be sure. She has used her life alert or called my uncle for help 3 times since Sunday. I guess theybare panic attacks. Ugh.
> If these continue, she is not going to be able to live alone and is going to end up in a nursing home. Why cant everything just go smoothly until this apartment comes open down near me in February? That way if she needs a nursing home, I can find one close to me where I can visit. I am hoping it is just the adjustment frommrehab to her apartment in MD but she can't be calling for help every other day. She just panics.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Sorry for the vent. I am at work and my mind is racing.


This may not help, but maybe something to think about: I'd thought of a senior helper kind of thing, a companion that comes in for a few hours just to listen, maybe run some errands, play board games etc, but that's money. I know that there's elderly volunteers at hospitals here that just come in to hold the preemies & other babies that aren't doing so well, as the motherly contact helps them out. I wonder if there isn't an elder volunteer thing for situations as yours...if so, ladies would have to be researched, since you'd be looking for a few hours "buddy" & not some old scam artist...


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: aquariums are fabulous! Are you donating some to a school? That is a wonderful idea!! One of our elementary schools had an aquarium and it was very popular with all the little tykes.


I found a school teacher in the same county.
Teaches a class that all students have an aquarium(biology related?).
All plant cuttings now go to the school.
Have considered selling plants on the web but not wanting to deal with shipping hassles.

If I ever begin propagating some truly exotic aquatic plants, I would sell on the web.
I don't see it happening in my near future but very possible.

I am a strange individual always on a new quest for knowledge.
Turned this whole aquatic thing into a science project.
Research for me is key, I am willing to learn from others mistakes.

Night All:
Time for Corn and some R&R.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, I'd really like the TWH if available...put me on the list for that?


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: even more excited for you to meet Felon now!!

*ellen*: one ride at a time. you are doing great. thank you for the too-kind words.


----------



## NickerMaker71

We were just talking about feed and protein this weekend. R and D dabble in equine nutrition.

Here are some things that support what he had told me. 

Understanding Protein in Horses' Diets | TheHorse.com

Seven Feeding Myths Shattered - HorseChannel.com



AA I would be interested in several bigger sized horses. I'm talking like 10. I'll PM you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> AnitaAnne, I'd really like the TWH if available...put me on the list for that?


Of course!


----------



## Eole

*MR*, you are an underwater gardener! That is so beautiful. Never imagined an aquarium could be about something else than fish.

*Ellen*, I think you handled the stressful situation very well. So did Peach. It will get easier. I actually dismount when I feel MY stress (and my mind making bad scenarios) are making my horse more tense. I walk until I feel we both regain confidence.

*Rick*, thinking of you, DD and family.

*Corgi*, sorry about your mom's problems dealing with anxiety. Hope the situation can be handled until she moves closer to you. It would make everything easier.

*HP*, I'm not one to believe in psychics, but this is very intriguing. So, you must go see Felon for sure!

PH, I love your trails. How many miles do you have easily access to?
Trailer problem: it's very scary thinking it could have happened on the highway with horses and humans involved. :eek_color:

No riding today, more dog grooming, as my belgian is shedding. Walked the dogs, cleaned the paddock. Here's a pic of Kalou the scottie, briefly on leash in an area where the neighbour's huskies often come. Kalou attacks them!


----------



## Happy Place

Eole- What a cute Scottie! Love them! And I am not one to really believe psychics either but this lady has said some real truths in the past. Sort of freaky! I have tentative plans to see Felon and Rusty on Sunday...as long as DH is up for it.


----------



## SwissMiss

I realized over the last couple of weeks that I check this thread basically on a daily basis:wink: Y'all give the impression of a family 

So, to make me feel less like a peeping Tom (that's the expression, right?), I wanted to introduce myself here, so you know who's lurking :wave:
I'm a Swiss import to the Southern US and last summer I realized my life-long dream and got my own horse...


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I would love to have the arabs and the friesian if nobody else wants it. would be a super fun gift for christine, who is obsessed with that breed (but couldn't find one less than 5 figures so doesn't have one).


Of course you may have them! I do want them to go to places they will be appreciated.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I realized over the last couple of weeks that I check this thread basically on a daily basis:wink: Y'all give the impression of a family
> 
> So, to make me feel less like a peeping Tom (that's the expression, right?), I wanted to introduce myself here, so you know who's lurking :wave:
> I'm a Swiss import to the Southern US and last summer I realized my life-long dream and got my own horse...


Welcome Swiss Miss!!! Plenty of room at the family table for another chair


----------



## Eole

Welcome SwissMiss! 
Yes, this place has the feeling of a large horse-crazy family sharing stories around the dinner table.

Where in Swiss do you come from? What is your mother tongue? I have a brother who lived in Swiss many years ago.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SwissMiss said:


> I realized over the last couple of weeks that I check this thread basically on a daily basis:wink: Y'all give the impression of a family
> 
> So, to make me feel less like a peeping Tom (that's the expression, right?), I wanted to introduce myself here, so you know who's lurking :wave:


Welcome SM:

Forum family for the most part!
A compliment, most definitely.
Chime in, get involved, for sure.
Most newbies don't stick around, not sure why.
Great bunch here, we discuss everything!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: So sorry to hear your mom is so unsettled and nervous. Change is really hard for some folks. Sure would be nice if she had a support line to call before she pushes the panic button. 

Once she is moved into the new apartment, maybe she will feel more secure. 

*Eole*: Kalou is the most handsome Scottie I have ever seen! I have always loved Scotties! Still hope to have one someday, but meanwhile will enjoy seeing pictures of Kalou :loveshower:

Going to dust off the horses and take better pictures of them all. Most of them are in family groups or associated groups. Not sure if I remember all of the breeds, but will try! 

Ordered a big dog kennel for the new bunny Sammy. 42"x27"x30" tall. Arrived today so hoping to get it set up for him. Bunnies are so clean, they naturally will use a litter pan just like a cat. I didn't want to make him stay in such a little cage, he is such a sweetie! 

Plan to make him a box or shelf out of scrap lumber so he can utilize the height of the cage. Will probably be this weekend before I can build it cause the shoer is coming tomorrow, and I have to pay some bills I forgot about


----------



## AnitaAnne

*HP*: another non-believer in psychics, but it is interesting that one is picturing you with a black horse. 

I live the red one too, but important to get a vet check for an older horse. Ride as many prospects as you can find the variety is good experience. 

*Nicker*: interesting reading on the feeding, thanks for posting. Dram has recently been kept on pasture only, and was looking healthy. The pasture was well fertilized and lush. I wish I had more pasture available so they wouldn't need as much hay. I do give feed, but not much at all, less than a quart of 11% pellets each. I mainly give it to them so I can inspect them daily and keep them coming when I call. :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

Thanks for the welcome *pulls up a chair*

I hope I can keep up :wink:

*Eole* I grew up in a tiny village (< 300 inhabitants, including cats and dogs) in the Alps, close to the capital, Bern. My mother tongue is Swiss German and I still speak it out of the workplace. My mare, as well as my favorite lesson horse, were pretty quick picking it up, lol.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Ordered a big dog kennel for the new bunny Sammy. 42"x27"x30" tall. Arrived today so hoping to get it set up for him. Bunnies are so clean, they naturally will use a litter pan just like a cat. I didn't want to make him stay in such a little cage, he is such a sweetie!
> 
> Plan to make him a box or shelf out of scrap lumber so he can utilize the height of the cage. Will probably be this weekend before I can build it cause the shoer is coming tomorrow, and I have to pay some bills I forgot about


Love to hear that your bunny will have more space than just a small cage 
I used to have hamsters (always only one at a time, but through the years quite a good bunch) and I had what ppl called a "hamster mansion" :wink:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Of course!


Thanks, AA!...but only if it doesn't cut into the 10 big ones that Nicker wants for her kids, she has first dibs in this adventure, as I recall


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> Eole- What a cute Scottie! Love them! And I am not one to really believe psychics either but this lady has said some real truths in the past. Sort of freaky! I have tentative plans to see Felon and Rusty on Sunday...as long as DH is up for it.


As I am sure my DH's and I relationship is very different than most....we do many things separate......but I'd leave him at home when I looked at the horses if it were me! :rofl::rofl:

I did when I went and bought Jay. I said, I"m going to look at a horse. Three hours later, I called him and said, "I bought a horse!" :loveshower::loveshower:

He knew it was a possiblitly, but there are things best done without DH! LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eole said:


> Welcome SwissMiss!
> Yes, this place has the feeling of a large horse-crazy family sharing stories around the dinner table.
> .


And at times we literally DO Sit around a dinner table together and chat for hours on end! :wink::cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Welcome Swiss!

Morning all! Raining here!

Finally got to see the horses last night. All are muddy and happy! Took me forever to clean out Jay's feet last night....ugh, so packed with mud! Try to NO Thrush them a few times a week to keep them healthy.

MR, I love the idea of you propagating underwater plants and donating them to the school. I really need to get my mini classroom aquarium running again....it's been years.

AA, yes the nutrition thing was an interesting conversation...as they dabble in equine nutrition and I in human....many of the same characteristics. I really enjoy talking with R and D. I learn so much, and we actually can have deep thoughtful conversations about THINGS....not people! (as we do not really know any of the same). It's so refreshing!

Speaking of talking.....if you recall, about 4 weeks ago Mr. 3:15 shouted at me in the hallway (in front his is 5 yo daughter) and other co-workers b/c I simply asked him a question. Later that morning he swiftly passed me in the hallway and gave a 1/2 hearted sorry....which I really didn't accept.

Well....4 weeks later he still isn't speaking to me. A co-worker had told me he said that he know I would com 'fix' things.....as that is my personality.......and that made me dig my heels in deeper. I am not the one who did anything wrong. I simply asked a question he didn't want anyone to ask, and he took it out on me. 

As you guys have witnessed, if I believe I have overstepped my bounds, I will apologize, and make sure you know it, as I appreciate our friendships. To me....his not coming to apologize (sorry his 1/2 hearted one doesn't count in my book) shows to me our friendship no longer matters to him. 

Yes, you might say I should go and make amends, but that is what I have always done....and this was the last straw. He has slowly hurt me ever the years with telling em I do not have a 'family' b/c I do not have children, and I am nuts b/c I give so much of my time and energy to my work. (such a bad things for those kids who need it...right?) I have also offered my help numerous times with their horses...which he refuses to accept.

I am done.....but I am a bit surprised after all this time he hasn't stepped up. I thought he was a better jperson than that, but it goes to show that our friendship has been one sided....ME giving, and HIM expecting me to give.........he's become toxic and I am washing my hands....and him 'hiding' in his room avoiding me is proof I was correct in cutting the strings.

Somewhat liberating!  

Ok, vent over!

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Welcome, SwissMiss! Yes, do pull up a chair. As MR said, some come & stay, others leave, others pop in once in awhile to catch up...but there's always room at the table.

Today's my "Friday", kinda sorta. Am working at the other site on Saturday swing shift. No horse time this weekend (besides, the weather has been funky).

HP, hope you can take a look at those 2 horses, Felon does sound interesting (well, not his name, lol...)

Nicker, while your former friend is hiding in his room, lock the door...!

As for doors, I have to get out of mine in a few minutes.

All take care....


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Welcome SwissMiss, I'm the token Aussie, so hello from down under!
Tj, sorry you won't get horse time this weekend but if the weather is bad...
HP, I do believe in psychics, the good ones anyway, lots of bad ones out there. It's really interesting that she has picked up on the black horse...but don't forget that it might be a different black horse, not Felon. Might be another black horse out there, you never know.
Eole, I LOVE the Scottie dog. 
AA, you are so generous giving away your "herd"
NM, I'd be ignoring Mr 3.15 too, far too much drama!

Saw the surgeon today and had my stitches out. Lots of tiny stitches, I counted at least 35! Which is a lot when you consider that the original cut only had five stitches. 

The incision on my arm where they took the nerve graft from is only 1.5inches long, and nearly healed already. My thumb, though, looks horrible at the moment! He had to remove quite a bit of scaring as well as the neuroma, and then remodel the scar into a zig zag line, to stop it interfering with my thumb movement. So he had to really stretch the skin out to cover it over. 

It's very messy at the moment, but he was happy with it so far. Back in the cast until next week, then I can have it taken off, but I'm still not allowed to use my thumb for another two weeks. Hopefully it looks better at the next unveiling!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> PH, I love your trails. How many miles do you have easily access to?


I have 3 basic areas that I can access from here, all private land. The first we call 'the big square' because the main field road forms a giant square around the edge of the properties (which are all farmed). That is about 6 miles if you don't repeat any. Next is the Sugarloaf, which is about 8 miles if you don't repeat any trail. Last is the Tomhicken, which still has trails I haven't totally explored yet.. I can get 18 miles easily without repeating so imagine might have as much as 25 miles if I was to figure out the other parts. So very spoiled with where I live!

That scottie is adorable beyond words. bet he has a ton of personality.

*SwissMiss*: welcome! no need to lurk, jump right in. would love to hear more about your horse.

*AA*: can't wait to see the bunny mansion.

*NM*: sorry that mr 3:15 still has his head stuck up his butt. a shame to lose what had been a friendship, but a relationship means work on both sides. better to spend your energy on someone who will appreciate it (like the kids!).

*Vicki*: glad your hand seems to be improving, though messy looking. you should hopefully have full function once healing is done? hard to be patient, but worth the wait.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Nickers * Thanks for the articles. Very interesting and feed might not have been the problem at all. Except for the encounter with the buck on the trail, Peaches was her old self until she encountered the strange horses. I guess the sound of their hooves on the wooden bridge could have been upsetting. Hard to figure. 

*Swiss Miss * Welcome. Please join our family. Wonderful to have you.

Thanks for the encouragement* Natalie*. Love the scottie. My little dog Reggie doesn't see size difference as a threat. He will chase the deer away every time he sees them. Little brave hearts.

*Rick* You are in my thoughts, please let us know something when you can:hug:

I am not sure what to do. Thought I was on track cutting way back on the feed, but looked at the supplement label and saw 24% protein. I did some research when Red collicked on green acorns. They have a very high protein content. The only danger of high protein is damage to the kidneys if I remember correctly. I am thinking about calling the maker and asking about it. I only give Peaches 2 oz. a day of the supplement. I hate to stop giving her the vitamin A, E etc. plus the minerals of zinc and copper. Anyone with any input, please, it is welcome. 

Well, speaking of feed, guess they are wondering where I am. Barnyard kids a callin'.

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless

:wave:


----------



## VickiRose

PH, should have full function eventually but it will take up to six months for the nerve to regrow down the graft to the end of my thumb and for the scar to settle in. Still probably four weeks more before I can get back to riding. Boston is enjoying the rest. 

Ellen, can you get just a vitamin and mineral supplement? That's what I use, just mixed in with a small amount of chaff and some high fibre, low protein pellets and some salt. My two are nice and shiny, but you get more extreme weather than we do, so you may need more for Peaches.

Roaddy, any news? Been thinking about you and DD...


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, 2 ounces of a 24 % protein is only 1/2 ounce of protein. I don't see how that can be relevant one way or another to a 900 pound animal. 

I feed a pelleted feed. I use small amounts for the fat horses and considerably more for the hard keepers. And just to show what an obnoxious rule breaker I am, the pellets (locally made) have a small amount of molasses on them. :hide:

If I were on a thread that had the "carnivorous grasshoppers" on it, my head would now be bitten off. Yes a feed a "slightly" sweet feed. 

I also feed free choice grass hay except in the summer when they have all the grass that they need.

My horses are in excellent condition. One is 12 years old. The others range in age from 27 to somewhere in the lower 30's. So whatever I am doing, it won't kill them young.


----------



## Celeste

Nickers, I don't know why your co-worker is being such a jerk. He is probably just jealous that you are doing a better job than he is. You have to much to contribute to the children and to us here on this forum and to the world in general to sit around wasting worry on him.


----------



## ellen hays

VickiRose said:


> PH, should have full function eventually but it will take up to six months for the nerve to regrow down the graft to the end of my thumb and for the scar to settle in. Still probably four weeks more before I can get back to riding. Boston is enjoying the rest.
> 
> Ellen, can you get just a vitamin and mineral supplement? That's what I use, just mixed in with a small amount of chaff and some high fibre, low protein pellets and some salt. My two are nice and shiny, but you get more extreme weather than we do, so you may need more for Peaches.
> 
> Roaddy, any news? Been thinking about you and DD...


*Vicki* So glad the surgery was a success. Thank you for the advice. Will go online and see what I can find.


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> Ellen, 2 ounces of a 24 % protein is only 1/2 ounce of protein. I don't see how that can be relevant one way or another to a 900 pound animal.
> 
> I feed a pelleted feed. I use small amounts for the fat horses and considerably more for the hard keepers. And just to show what an obnoxious rule breaker I am, the pellets (locally made) have a small amount of molasses on them. :hide:
> 
> If I were on a thread that had the "carnivorous grasshoppers" on it, my head would now be bitten off. Yes a feed a "slightly" sweet feed.
> 
> I also feed free choice grass hay except in the summer when they have all the grass that they need.
> 
> My horses are in excellent condition. One is 12 years old. The others range in age from 27 to somewhere in the lower 30's. So whatever I am doing, it won't kill them young.


Celeste Thank you for relieving my mind. I have a great deal of confidence and respect for your knowledge of these things. I avoid those carnivorous grasshoppers because of their infamous pride and baseless equine knowledge. For a layman like me to transverse the maze of equine nutrition could be a disaster. I have tried to understand the ratio affects and it baffles me. Maybe I am trying too hard to be perfect in what I feed Peaches. You know the old saying, 'Killing em with kindness'.:icon_rolleyes: Thank you so much for your input.


----------



## ellen hays

*Celeste * Is selenium a problem here in the South?


----------



## Roadyy

IT IS NOT CANCER!!!!!!!! Be back as soon as possible to fill in the details.

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Rick*: WOOHOO!! prayers answered!!





Celeste said:


> Ellen, 2 ounces of a 24 % protein is only 1/2 ounce of protein. I don't see how that can be relevant one way or another to a 900 pound animal.
> 
> just to show what an obnoxious rule breaker I am, the pellets (locally made) have a small amount of molasses on them. :hide:
> 
> If I were on a thread that had the "carnivorous grasshoppers" on it, my head would now be bitten off. Yes a feed a "slightly" sweet feed.


:iagree: 
Protein in and of itself is not bad - all living creatures need some. It's like a person eating a candy bar. One small bar is a yummy treat. Eating 3 packages of extra-large bars daily is a problem!

*Celeste*, we *gasp* _intentionally_ feed our horses what can only be called totally sweet feed at rides as an energy source. And its food they only get at rides, so *another gasp* its also changing their grain suddenly. Guess I need to climb under that chair with you! :wink:


Rainy her today, so been doing inside things. Took MIL to a dr appt this morning then came home to work on my SILs xmas gift. Got a lovely surprise in the mail in the form of some new rope halters for Phin - hand tied by Teresa (my savior in all things Tevis)!! Can't wait to have him model them (not gonna happen today because he and the rest are now filth).


----------



## Roadyy

Here is what we know at this time. 

The test run on the removed portion of the largest spot at 17mm came back negative against all known cancer types. Now they are all in consensus that is some type of fungal infection that has no properties that could turn cancerous. They also found swelling of the inside wall of the Uterus along with similar spots in the area. She is being referred back to her Gynecologist to follow up on a procedure she had done to remove areas affected by a cyst last year. 
As for the mass in the brain. It is the belief it is merely entangled blood vessels that is common. They believe some of the bleeding from this is what the crust is around it and caused the selling around that which caused the Seizure. She still has the appointment with the Neurologist on the 23rd to set up a surgery date to remove the mass from her brain.


There are a bunch of really big technical words I'm too ignorant of to relay to you more knowledgeable people so you know what I'm talking about. lol


I hope everyone is doing well today. I am running on pure coffee and auto pilot. We left Tuesday night at 6pm for north Ms to arrive at mom's around 12:30-1am. Then spent the day Christmas shopping with STBEX while waiting on time to go to doctor. Got that emotional rush around 4:30,appointment was at 3:10 and we were there half hour early as requested, then got back to mom's around 5:30 and headed south at 7pm and arrived at the house at 2am. 
I knew STBEX had to drive a school bus full of kids so I did everything I had to to let her sleep all the way back. Stopping in every major town for a bathroom break and refill on coffee helped. 6 large cups to be exact is what it took to get us back. I have now finished half the second pot of coffee here at work as I was right back up at 5am to head here. My body is wired and feels ready for a 10K run, but my eyes are saying they will close and make me run into a pole to put me to sleep if I even try it.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> IT IS NOT CANCER!!!!!!!! Be back as soon as possible to fill in the details.
> 
> :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> I realized over the last couple of weeks that I check this thread basically on a daily basis:wink: Y'all give the impression of a family
> 
> So, to make me feel less like a peeping Tom (that's the expression, right?), I wanted to introduce myself here, so you know who's lurking :wave:
> I'm a Swiss import to the Southern US and last summer I realized my life-long dream and got my own horse...


Hi SwissMiss. Welcome to our friendly forum.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TWalker*: sounds like you had a wild ride! Lady was fired up and frisky. I love the way she is decorated, such a beautiful girl.


Thanks AA. The kids really love her. I wish she were really mine instead of a lease.


----------



## Happy Place

WOOOHOOOO!!!!:loveshower:

So happy the news is good Rick! My prayers will continue until we know everything is as it should be. 

Welcome Swissmiss! I'm sure you have guessed by now that we all care about each other and our families! We do get around to talking horses, at least once a day!

DH wants to be involved in the horse. That means he wants to help choose. Ultimately the choice will be mine though. In all honesty, he will get tired of running out to look at horses and just tell me to go with my coach. I can't wait to go try horses! I am trying to be patient but MAN IT'S KILLIN' ME!!! At least tomorrow I am going to have a lesson. Trying my saddle again. DH wants me to get a "Real" saddle with a horn. "ok, honey, I guess if you really want me to, I'll get another saddle" :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> DH wants me to get a "Real" saddle with a horn.


Wait.. so all my saddles are fake?!

D*mn, I guess I better get shopping too! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

I'll bring a few to the endurance ride so you can see and feel what a real saddle feels like. You know we already had this discussion about saddles did we not? 




[email protected]@


Welcome SwissMiss and hope you do not stay in the lurker room. We enjoy getting to know new friends in here. You will feel like you have been here for half a life time in no time.. I am certainly glad I stuck around and got to know all of these really great people.


----------



## Eole

*Rick*: :happydance:Great news! If you need help with technical terms, pm me anytime. 

*Vicki*: surgeon's opinion of "thumb looking good" is good news, although it might not be pretty from your point of view. I hope they'll offer some kind of physio-ergotherapy to gain mobility after, it really helps.

*SwissMis*s: what about that beautiful palomino in your avater: tell us about your horse!

*PH*: I like that you have a mix of field-forest-hills, perfect for training.
And yes, Kalou has a ton of personality. He my first terrier, not my last. He has quirks that makes me laugh all the time. Just looking at him is enough to make me smile.

*Ellen*, Celeste is right. A little amount of 24% won't impact the total daily proteins much. My vitamin-mineral supplement is high in proteins. My hay is low. All good. Proteins don't influence energy. Excess starch-sugar might.

*AA*


> Kalou is the most handsome Scottie I have ever seen! I have always loved Scotties! Still hope to have one someday, but meanwhile will enjoy seeing pictures of Kalou


 :loveshower:Thank you, I think he's awesome, I'm totally in love with this big little dog. A total clown. More pics since you asked :redface:


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> *Celeste * Is selenium a problem here in the South?


I've never seen an issue with selenium deficiencies here, but it could be a problem in some soils. 

The think that I have seen is magnesium deficiencies. This was in cattle. The problem happens in the spring. I remember going out to see a cow that was sick and she was dead by the time I got there. I've never seen a horse sick from it though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> IT IS NOT CANCER!!!!!!!! Be back as soon as possible to fill in the details.
> 
> :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


YIPEE!! Our prayers have been answered!! 

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

now go get some sleep


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Thanks AA. The kids really love her. I wish she were really mine instead of a lease.


Maybe someday


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just as I headed out to put the horses up, the heavens opened up and we had a huge downpour! This I am sure happened because my farrier was coming:icon_rolleyes:

Once again he got to see them at their worst! Fuzzy and wet. Jeez. 

The good news is Dreamer's feet have grown out a lot, and most of the bad stuff was cut off. Going to try letting him out without his boots on, but not until Saturday. Keeping him up for a couple of days to make sure he can walk ok. 

So going to start the Breyer pictures. The traditional size is 1:9 scale and the classic style is 1:12 scale. Some I am definitely keeping, some I am not quite sure of just yet. 

Still have a couple put up that I will try to get pictures of on Saturday. Those both have riders with them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional size

1) Grey Lipizzaner - available

2) Rearing buckskin Mustang "Diablo" - possible

3) Bay Quarter horse, not sure of name - available


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional 

1) Appaloosa and foal, very old - possible

2) Quarter Horse "Rugged Lark" and paint foal - available


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional

1) Bay Arabian "Sham" - available

2) Grey Arabian mare and foal - available


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional

1) Clydesdale family, very old - available

2) Christmas horses - possible

Huckleberry Bey 2009 

Marabella, Father Christmas 2004


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional 

1) Painted Indian pony - not available

2) Donkey - not available

3) Bay Jumper with broken ears (on table) - possible


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful & encouraging news, Rick! Still a battle, but a fixable battle,THANK GOD NOT CANCER.

The only Scottie dogs I've encountered are a couple that I was a groomer for, eons ago. Dang, those stubby legs are short, & such a big, powerful head (big teeth!) to resist the process of picking up those (big) paws for shaving out, let alone nail trimming. Loved doing the pattern 'tho & making the eyebrows "just so". Always loved the looks I got while doing so, so..."extreme terrier": "touch me askance, woman, & your lunch...". Tough little dogs, those dogs, & so full of themselves, presenting their freshly groomed beauty to their owners! One owner told me that her Himself would go straight to the full length mirror when getting home & stare at him self in admiration of the big red bow on his chest!

AnitaAnne, in case you're still on: if I can have the TWH & Nicker needs more full size, I have 3 Classic size that i can send her at some point: the running flea-bitten Arabian (Dawn, I felt those eyebrows go up!), the Big Ben dressage horse & my favorite black & white Gypsy Vanner (these are all I have; am attached to the Vanner, but can move him on for a TWH...).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional

Morgans

1) Bay "Justin Morgan" - available

2) Black Morgan stallion - not available

3) Palomino mare with tack - not available

Running Horses

4) Palomino "Dreamweaver" - available

5 ) Grey mare - not available


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional

The ponies - available

1) Flaxen Chestnut Haflinger with dun foal - available

2) Bay Hackney - available

3) Bay Shetland - available

4) Pinto Shetland - available


The Thoroughbreds - available

1) Bay mare and two bay foals - available

2) Liver Chestnut with socks "John Henry" - available

3) Red Chestnut with halter "Man-O-War" - available


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> 2) Rearing buckskin Mustang "Diablo" - possible


Reminds me of my horse but nose pointing down instead of up.
Wrong color though!

Ellen we played the feed game for a few years.
Someone told wife they are "hot" when we go for a ride.
We cut back on grain before a big weekend.
Saw no difference in behavior after many tries.
Most likely was not the grain we were feeding.
Young horses for me I presume.

My God the amount of plastic horses is growing!
Reminds me of my stamp collection!

I have more to say but no time right now.
Just got a shipment of aquatic plants that must be dealt with.
$50 amazon gift card from a friend, my Christmas present.

The Jungle continues to Grow.
All these capitals makes me think of Corn, time to Pour.

NM: I overloaded all aquatic local friends with plants.
Aquatic online forum provided a local school teacher as an outlet.
I figured if the kids learn something from this all is good.

Rare aquatic plants are in my future for sure.
Can I grow them, Yes. Initial expense is some what high.
Maybe at tax time or yearly bonus I may purchase some.
They will be sold on the web and not be going to the school though.

Roadyy: Good news so far. Keep us posted!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional

The Warmbloods

1) Paint Dutch Warmblood - available

2) Grey Trakehner "Abdulla" - available

The blacks

1) Tennessee Walking Horse "Midnight Sun" - available

2) Friesian "Gooitzen" - available


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, if no one (esp Nicker) wants the Man O'War, I do (childhood thing attachment). Ok, him & the TWH, I'm done. Don't miss my post re the 3 Classics i can send to Nicker at some point if she needs them.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, on second thought, seeing the picture, skip the TWH for me. I just want the Man O' War.


----------



## tjtalon

OH WAIT, I just saw the pinto (?) TWH, retraction! Gosh, just PM me...or text, you have my #....!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Traditional 

Last but not least

1) Rose Grey Lusitano, brand new still in box - possible

2) One of the original Breyers - possible

Tack

1) Western Saddle - possible

2) Indian saddle - not available


----------



## tjtalon

..AA, I'm lost now...
Not sure if what AI'm looking at is what I want, besides M'O'W...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, that's it on the traditional size Breyers. Will post the classic size after I get the other two finished. 

The good news is they are all dusted off now! A few need some more cleaning. I only use plain water or soft cloth to clean but some have nicks from other kids that thought the horses were TOYS :eek_color: I quickly corrected them!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: I am loving the collection so far. Would certainly love to take the friesian and the arabs if nobody else has claimed them.

Perhaps you should send the western saddle to *HP*'s DH! And if he needs any help with saddle fitting, I heard *Rick* thinks he knows a thing or two.. :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Will put you down for M-O-W and maybe the TWH (he is the one on left) The pinto is a Dutch Warmblood, famous one but the name escapes me right now. 

*Phantom*: I have you down for Sham and the grey mare and foal (favorites of mine, but trying to cut back on some) Also the Friesian. 

I haven't counted them all to get a total number. 

If after seeing pictures, you ladies don't like them, I totally understand. My favorites are mostly the older ones; love the facial expressions and lots of memories. 

There are lots of the classic size too, plenty to go around.

I would think the saddle for Nicker to show the kiddos. It is real leather and I used to condition it. It was for the Appaloosa, seemed to fit his round shape! 

Would be really funny to send it to HP first though!! Could imagine the look on her DH face when she showed it to him. hahahaha


----------



## tjtalon

Ok, AnitaAnne, I figured it out...I do want the Man O'War, if available. The black TWH I don't, that presented gait bothers me because of the soring hoof abuse thing, & it would remind me of it. Can I have the Man O'War then?


----------



## tjtalon

No, AA, not the Dutch warmblood, I was momentarily entranced by the color. Not the TWH, as for reasons stated in last post...just the Man O'War.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Um TJ, you can have Man-O-War, no problem. I wrote a poem about him when I was in 8th grade. I thought it was fabulous, my English teacher wasn't as thrilled. 

It went something like this:

Running, Running, Running
The bell rang
the horses sprang out of the gate

Running, Running, Running
Man O'War had stumbled
he was at the back of the pack

Running, Running, Running
The big red horse 
was thundering down the track

Running, Running, Running
The crowd leaped to their feet
they started cheering

Running, Running, Running
Man O'War had won
a nose ahead of the pack


There were more verses, but that was the basic story. I bet my teacher didn't realize I was speaking of a very famous horse! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ugh! Lost my post! 

Interested in......

Grey Lipizzaner
Dreamweaver
Bay Hackney
John Henry
Dutch Warmblood
Grey Trackehner Abdulla


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Um TJ, you can have Man-O-War, no problem. I wrote a poem about him when I was in 8th grade. I thought it was fabulous, my English teacher wasn't as thrilled.
> 
> It went something like this:
> 
> Running, Running, Running
> The bell rang
> the horses sprang out of the gate
> 
> Running, Running, Running
> Man O'War had stumbled
> he was at the back of the pack
> 
> Running, Running, Running
> The big red horse
> was thundering down the track
> 
> Running, Running, Running
> The crowd leaped to their feet
> they started cheering
> 
> Running, Running, Running
> Man O'War had won
> a nose ahead of the pack
> 
> 
> There were more verses, but that was the basic story. I bet my teacher didn't realize I was speaking of a very famous horse! :wink:


I LIKE that poem:runninghorse2:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Have several 'older' ones that you do. My sister collected and handed them down to me. Some of them are different colors than yours tho! 

I have several Arabs, as I have the entire set of Black STallion. I was obsessed and in his fan club as a kid! LOL I think I still have all the paperwork somewhere!

TJ, I have Man O War. Think I got it at a flea market a 100 years ago. Broken leg, but that is what hot glue is for, right? LOL

I have a saddle too, so sent that off to HP. LOL Too funny!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Merry Christmas to us...........our fridge just died. :icon_rolleyes:

New one coming tomorrow. Ugh!:frown:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Going to start the Classics, will just add the other later

1) Grey Andalusion - available 

2) Chestnut Thoroughbred- available 

Second Picture
US Olympic Team - available 

1) Grey Thoroughbred eventer "Might Tango" (Bruce Davidson's mount) - available 

2) Chestnut Thoroughbred Dressage horse "Keen" (Hilda Gurney's mount) - available 

3) Bay Thoroughbred show jumper "Jet Run" (Michael Matz mount) - available


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71;8398201
I have a saddle too said:


> I made, a few years ago, an English saddle for the Big Ben, should take a pic of it; I disliked a "saddle form" that I'd bought, so made my own.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Classic

1) Arabian Family; stallion, mare, two foals - available 

2) Palomino (TB?) and foal - available


----------



## AnitaAnne

Classic

1) Appaloosa family - available 

2) Mustangs (Spirit?) - available 

Grey and foal - available 

Buckskin and foal - available


----------



## AnitaAnne

Classic

1) Pinto Arabian with tack - possible

2) Bucking Bronco - available 

*HP the bronco is black with a star* Psychic


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oops, just realized the dun foal with the Palomino TB is one of the Mustang foals! Maybe his momma was captured in a round up...


----------



## phantomhorse13

*NM*: fridge dying is NOT a good thing. yikes. hope you didn't lose a bunch of food too.

*AA*: eeeee, more ayrabs. omg i want them all. my DH is going to disown me.. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Have several 'older' ones that you do. My sister collected and handed them down to me. Some of them are different colors than yours tho!
> 
> I have several Arabs, as I have the entire set of Black STallion. I was obsessed and in his fan club as a kid! LOL I think I still have all the paperwork somewhere!
> 
> TJ, I have Man O War. Think I got it at a flea market a 100 years ago. Broken leg, but that is what hot glue is for, right? LOL
> 
> I have a saddle too, so sent that off to HP. LOL Too funny!


HP will be overrun with saddles!! 

The grey Arabian mare is one of my favorites. I love her expression, so soft and gentle. I have had her since childhood. I have never seen that exact shade of grey since.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> *NM*: fridge dying is NOT a good thing. yikes. hope you didn't lose a bunch of food too.
> 
> *AA*: eeeee, more ayrabs. omg i want them all. my DH is going to disown me.. :icon_rolleyes:


Your DH has ayrabs too remember! Maybe he wants one?


----------



## AnitaAnne

The Pinto Arabian was my dream endurance horse...

Who doesn't love Sham, the Godolphin Arabian? One of three Founding Fathers of the thoroughbred breed? 

I have shown under Hilda Gurney, so of course I needed her horse, Keen. Have seen Bruce Davidson many, many times at Lexington Rolex. Even got a few things SIGNED by him. They were lost in a move some time ago. 

Dreamed of having a Friesian just like Jane Savoie beautiful Moshi...

Saved all my babysitting money to buy the Appaloosa; I dreamed daily of my very own blanket Appy...still looking for him...

Lots of memories wrapped up in these horses. Hope y'all will excuse me for flooding the thread with their pictures...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> The Pinto Arabian was my dream endurance horse...
> 
> Who doesn't love Sham, the Godolphin Arabian? One of three Founding Fathers of the thoroughbred breed?
> 
> I have shown under Hilda Gurney, so of course I needed her horse, Keen. Have seen Bruce Davidson many, many times at Lexington Rolex. Even got a few things SIGNED by him. They were lost in a move some time ago.
> 
> Dreamed of having a Friesian just like Jane Savoie beautiful Moshi...
> 
> Saved all my babysitting money to buy the Appaloosa; I dreamed daily of my very own blanket Appy...still looking for him...
> 
> Lots of memories wrapped up in these horses. Hope y'all will excuse me for flooding the thread with their pictures...


That is quite the collection!!!!
I remember as a kid I always wanted a collection like that... Due to space reasons I had to resort to smaller models (think Schleich size), but I had a ton!
Maybe my DD will start collecting horses in a couple of years (one can hope, right?)


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> That is quite the collection!!!!
> I remember as a kid I always wanted a collection like that... Due to space reasons I had to resort to smaller models (think Schleich size), but I had a ton!
> Maybe my DD will start collecting horses in a couple of years (one can hope, right?)


Yes, one can hope! None of it rubbed off on my kids; might be a good thing. I have a few Schleich horses too :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi Blue! Hope all is well with you


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Your DH has ayrabs too remember! Maybe he wants one?


Oh I love that angle.. I got them for _you_ dear! :rofl:


----------



## Blue

Wow! Whew! Been trying to catch up for 2 days. Finally made it.

Been busy and for reasons I don't even understand just haven't picked up the computer.

Roadyy! That's so freakin' awesome! I kept reading because I had to find out the results. What a relief. Wish I was there to give you all a huge hug.

Ellen, Very, very proud of you!

Anita, :wave: You've been having quite the adventures. Didn't catch why you're downsizing the Breyer herd, but really admire the collection. Even at my age I've considered starting my collection again, but no place to keep and display them.

Christmas village. I can't find mine for some reason, but love that one. Mine was nothing so wonderful.

Healing hand. That's great news. It takes time, but so worth it to get the use back.

So sorry Nike won't be your very own, but happy for you that you can shop for one of your own. Nike with always have a special place in your heart I'm sure. And I kinda like the name Felon. When will you be able to go see him?

Phsycics, I believe there could quite possibly be a small handful of truly gifted people. Just not as many as would like to think they are. 

I know that I read so much more but after so many pages it gets blurry!

Welcome to all the Newcomers! It's a wonderful family here.

Well its been a year since the "family drama" began and it's had a very small flare up. Nothing horrible, just annoying. 

Gotta go. Just wanted you all to know that I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Blue

O forgot to mention, I ordered that saddle pad Nicker. The one like you got. Haven't had the chance to ride yet, but can't wait! My vet was pretty impressed with it as well and is looking forward to a report.


----------



## ellen hays

Roadyy said:


> IT IS NOT CANCER!!!!!!!! Be back as soon as possible to fill in the details.
> 
> :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


*Rick * So glad to hear that. God has never let me down, and looks like He is there for you and your DD. Please let us know what else they find. God bless you and your DD. What a wonderful Christmas present:thumbsup:


----------



## Roadyy

I was awakened this morning at 1:24 am to a call from DD. She started hyperventilating and rushed to the ER. Turns out part of her lung collapsed, but she is doing ok and has to go back Saturday for a follow up. Chest hurts and ribs are sore, but she is doing ok.

MR, sounds like you got the grass everyone wants. Glad you are keeping busy with winter projects.

Blue, glad you are posting and caught up. I had a bit of that issue as well.

AA, I think you have a horse fetish.HTH


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Ellen we played the feed game for a few years.
> Someone told wife they are "hot" when we go for a ride.
> *We cut back on grain before a big weekend.*
> Saw no difference in behavior after many tries.


MR, when I first read this paragraph, I thought that you used to cut back on corn beverages on the weekend. My first thought was that the weekend was the logical time to ramp it up............


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> MR, when I first read this paragraph, I thought that you used to cut back on corn beverages on the weekend. My first thought was that the weekend was the logical time to ramp it up............


You must have forgotten the acronym decoder page with capitalization technique.
Corn is always started with a capital letter.
Growing refers to the sipping process.
I am now Growing Corn this evening.

On another note Sunday is a special day I believe.
Think it is the winter solstice our shortest day of the year.
We will all start ramping up on daylight again, TBJ.

Plant shipment was so worth it.
I would buy from this company again.
Direct ship from an Amazon supplier.
It was a gift card so it had to be spent @ Amazon.

My horse that got caught in the fence last Saturday seems perfectly fine.
Rain has soaked everything quite well here, no weekend riding.
Mud is here but not too bad, no sign of a real freeze though.
Projecting 72 degrees for Christmas I heard on the news driving home.
4 days of vacation left, Christmas and New Year will be 2-5day weekends. 

Tomorrow morn some quick Christmas shopping for my wife.
A few things she has mentioned lately I will retrieve and wrap.
I want to get her some flowers this weekend and attach somewhat of a love letter.
I hope it is taken well, she is very special to me.

Working on cleaning out mom's condo this weekend.
Ongoing process, hoping to put up for sale in January.
Dump, Salvation Army donations, painting and carpet are required.
Moving along though, it has not been quick.

Enough babbling this evening.

Night All:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maryland Rider said:


> I want to get her some flowers this weekend and attach somewhat of a love letter.
> I hope it is taken well, she is very special to me.


This is absolutely lovely. I cannot imagine it won't be taken well. 


It was too slimy to ride today, but I did go out and have Phin model his new halters (after cleaning off the filth). :wink:

This one will be his real ride halter:











This one will be his training ride halter:











This one - my fav - will be the all-other-things halter:











Weather is supposed to be awful tomorrow, with back-to-reality temps, high winds and snow showers.. yuck.


----------



## Happy Place

MR- I can't imagine your DW not loving the flowers and letter!

PH- love those halters!

I'm officially off work for winter break. I am officially sick :icon_rolleyes: I've been ignoring it for more than a week. Sore throat, ear ache, head ache and one of those ugly hurty little sores on the inside of my nose! GACK I hate this crap! I didn't even ride today.

My plan is to sleep this off over the weekend and be ready to see some horses next week! I found another little arab cross to look at. This one is a chestnut gelding 14.3 hands and 14 yrs old. Beginner safe "except when you ride out alone. He needs a buddy"! This is the second one who doesn't like to ride out alone. I can fix that, if they don't get stupid on me. Lots of ground work, time and trust building. That is what winter is for, right? The bad part of all this is that of the 4 now that I want to try, only two are somewhat near each other. Every one of them is at least an hour away from home. Funny, I live in a very horse rich area. You would think I could find a couple close to home to check out, but Noooooo!

Time for a little Corn, honey and lemon to soothe the throat, then off to bed.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

Phew! Made it through an extremly hectic week. :icon_rolleyes: Ended with my sister coming to town, we went to see my dad. As we were sitting there sister #3 come in to see him too, which was nice to see her, never do and we live near each other. It was getting late....6:45 and I still hadn't fed the horses. Actually I was still in my work clothes, and the two of them took off to Dad's room.....which I knew they were going to 'talk'. :icon_rolleyes: Well...that I knew would take eons....so I LEFT! LOL They like to go talk about Dad and his wife and all the messy stuff going on....I have washed my hands of that, so that is why I left and told my niece to tell them I had gone to feed. 

So, by the time I changed, fed and was back home, I was eathing canned ravioli at nearly 9:00. Off to bed I went. It was a very long day starting at 4:15 am wrapping presents for my 'angle tree' kid.

DH is off doing his family thing.....too bad Piper is so mischievious....i have to stay home with her.:wink: Honestly, my DM is the only one around to watch her, and she still has her hands full with Chevy, so what else to do???

Off today to take saddle #3 back. Still thinking about #1.....wondering if I shouldn't bring it home again, play with the stirrups etc. Weather looks kind of crappy for Christmas break, so do not know how much riding I can to do to 'test' it out. There are still 2 saddles I haven't tried....not sure what to do ....bring another home,, or just wait til spring.

Thought about waiting til Congress and trying one of Rod's saddles....but now that I think about it...how would I get it back if it didn't work? The shipping would be a killer! And just b/c it feels right in the store, DOES NOT mean it will work at home. :x

Thinking having the break to try things out would be the best thing.....

Going to finish up my shopping today too. Still have NOTHING for my DM's husband.....what do you get a guy who does absolutely nothing but sit in front of the TV, read and wait for the world to end????? Seriously!

Mr. 3:15 was quite a spectical at our work luncheon yesterday. It was the first time we were in the same room together. It was quite obvious he was trying to showboat, giggle like a school girl and be noticed. How annoying. but how interesting of an effect on have on him! LOL Others noticed this....eeee gads! Gotta laugh! 

COLD here! Snow on the ground. Not to last. Been spoiled. YES, the winter solstice is nearly here! YEA!!

AA, I would also be interested in the classic Appaloosa family. I also have the equestrian team! It was my dream to be a part of the team. (school girl dreams) We started jumping....but then HS happened and I didn't get real far. I still have an USET t-shirt and sweater from my HS days. i still wear them both! 

Vicki, glad your hand is doing better.

Roaddy, continued prayers for your family.

Corgi, how is your mom?

Eole, love that dog!! So cute!

Ellen, I looked at the fee I use, Rainn gets senior feed at 14% and Jay is on cmplete with 12%. I use Triple Crown. Had done much research and found it to be good stuff so started using it. Had previous fed sweet feed 12%. Could you look for something with less protein levels? I think R said 12% was plenty. I could always check for you.

BLUE, HI!

TJ, how's it going? Take the TWH! :wink:

OK, now I'm just rambling......going to start my day....and see what is in the new fridge to eat! LOL Looks great. Just a cheapy base model. All we need. I was looking last night....we now have replaced all the appliances in the kitchen, which all came with the house. We've lived here since 2001, so that fridge ran it's course. Hopefully that is it for a while.....but we know the furnace is next. Fingers crossed we get this winter out of it!!

OK, gotta run.

RIDE STRONG everyone!:gallop:


----------



## corgi

Morning everyone,

Sorry I havent been posting much but I do read everything. This week was rough. Busy week at work being the last week of school before Christmas and then Mom calling for help three times between Sunday and Wednesday.

Mom was discharged from the hospital to back to her apartment last night. She had a psych eval and the doc prescribed a higher dose of Zoloft for her depression, Xanax for when she feels a panic attack coming on, and recommended grief counseling. The grief counseling is probably really needed.
Looking back on it, I dont think she ever had any closure when Dad died two years ago. One minute he is at home with her, the next moment he calls an ambulance because he is bleeding out. Her neighbor took her to the hospital but she asked him to take her back home because she cant handle a crisis. She waited at her house for me to drive the 4 hours down there and by the time I got there, they had flown my Dad to Wake Forest to try to save his life and we never made it to North Carolina before he died.

Then add in the fact that my family doesnt do funerals. We cremate and that is it. No service. So, Dad is here and then he isnt and she is left all alone after 58 years of marriage.

Yeah, I think she may need some counseling. Hell, I may need some counseling.

Anyway, she is home and I never received a phone call from the life alert people so that means she made it through the night without a problem. Our new plan is for me to call her every morning to get her out of bed and orient her to what day it is. I will do that in a few minutes.

Spent last evening with my best friends and laughed and laughed and it was so needed. I have been in a horrible funk, obsessed with my Mom's care and health and unable to see the joy in life anymore. It was getting pretty bad but last night allowed me to see that it is ok to still have fun and to allow myself to enjoy things while I am going through this with Mom. I am a type A personality and I dive head first into situations and focus 100% and I need to step back and realize that I can not let my worry about my Mom consume my entire life. It is ok for me to take some time for me. I had forgotten that.

Today is hubby's family's xmas thing. Just like Nicker's hubby! But I am going to go. It will be a good distraction and driving back to MD isnt going to help things at this point. Mom needs to learn to be alone. I think everyone rushing to her rescue just enabled her inability to problem solve and work through the panic. I am going to spend next weekend up there and take her shopping and to a movie. And since she is a Jehovah's Witness and doesnt celebrate xmas, there is no guilt about not being up there for that!

Hope to run out to see the horses before we leave for hubby's family xmas today, i think it may be time to finally throw a blanket on them. It is finally cold!
Rick, so releived for you and your family!
Swiss, welcome!
Eole, your Scotty is gorgeous. I have always loved Scotties because of Diisneys Lady and the Tramp!

Have a great day everyone. Thanks for being my online family!


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning all. Working 3p-11p at the little ComCast place, but woke up early, will try a nap later.

MR, the flowers & letter are a lovely idea, I'm sure that they'll be appreciated!

HP, sorry you're sick, hope it goes away soon. How exciting to be horse shopping!

Nicker, I already told AnitaAnne I only wanted the Man O'War...but, if it's not too late, AA, I'll take the TWH too ("seeing AA pulling hair out over TJ's vacillations..."). Nicker that MR 3:15 sounds just plain childish. As for saddles...just go back & get #1? Don't blame you for wanting to think it over, of course...

Well, last week I found out that the culinary school (as having no classes for holiday break) gave me greatly reduced hours until Jan 11. That was scary enough. the the supv called me yesterday saying the school had decided to close entirely thru Dec 30, then continue until Jan 11 w/ever more hour reduction or still possibly stay closed.

I texted my real supv (have only been a loner to another supv at this school) w/this info. Told him I needed a miracle. Decided to cuddle up w/Tim & read the rest of the day, to get my mind on other things, give it a break to maybe foment an answer to the predicament.

Real supv, (manager, A, called late yesterday afternoon, said "I have your miracle!" He also expressed dismay at having to let someone go yesterday at the Big CC place, but....I'm in the slot! (still a "flex officer" which means I may be called for an occasional 11p-7a, but not going to complain...)

So, starting Monday, it'll be 3 days of 7a-3p & the 4th 3p-11p.. He called the manager of the school site (this guy has like 20 sites, the school being one of them) & told him that he was stealing me back. YAY!!!!!

This is a great relief, guys. No more driving close to downtown in horrid traffic & then just sitting being bored out of my brains.

Thanks for listening to all of that. I was seriously worried.

As for horse time, I'm sure that will take care of itself. It's winter anyway, & Janice has her knee(s) surgery the 1st part of January.

I have Christmas Day off, 1st time in years!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Natalie* That 3rd pic of the Scottie on post 3030 is greeting card worthy. You ought to use it for a Christmas card. That pup is a real cutie.

Wow *AA* that was some collection of horses. Very impressive.

*MR* Thanks for the breakdown on the Corn code. Sounds like you are getting into the garden growing. Is that what you call your aquarium forests? I am impressed and am sure your DW will enjoy your letter and flowers. You are a super cool DH!!!!:thumbsup: 

*PH13* Phin has such a nice face. His mouth looks slightly turned up at corners like he is smiling. And he is a very handsome halter model as well.

*HP* Hope you feel better after your nap. No fun being sick during the holidays. 
*
Nickers * Thanks for the input re the feed. Hope you enjoy baby sitting 'the mischievious Piper'. Give her a hug for me.
*
Rick* Please let us know about DD. I hope the latest episode was not too serious. I know she is ready to put this behind her. Hope everything is ok.

*Celeste* Thanks for the feedback. I am probably just being a worrier. Maybe I just need to ride Peaches alittle more. After everyone's input I am thinking that her main problem is lack of trail time. It being cold has her feeling good. I am hoping for another ride soon so I don't start building anxiety again. I don't know what I would do with out the support I get on this thread. 

Hey *Blue*. Good to see you posting. Thanx for the encouragement on riding. I guess a couple more good rides in the forest will make a difference. Just got to get my nerve back, and I guess that the best way I know.

*Vicki* Hope your hand is mending properly. Hope you make a speedy recovery. Thanx for the supplement advice.

*Ladona* Hope your mom is doing better and getting settled into her new place.

Greetings *TJ*, *Swissmiss* and *Twalker* . Hope yall are set for Christmas.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Really tried to get every one. Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, I feel like an a** for just posting my (well, very concerning, but still...) job issues, when you've got so very much on your plate. Yes, you need to take care of you, otherwise there won't be anything left of you to take care of others. Prayers for your Mom (grief counseling sounds like a really good idea).

I just realized that I'd wanted to comment on Dawn's pictures. Beautiful halters! Phin has a gorgeous face, & what a cute little smile.

I too appreciate this forum family. It would be really hard to check in here if I was living under a bridge, so...onward & upward!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Going to finish up my shopping today too. Still have NOTHING for my DM's husband.....what do you get a guy who does absolutely nothing but sit in front of the TV, read and wait for the world to end????? Seriously!


Nicker, two words: whoopie cushion


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Nicker, two words: whoopie cushion


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jan1975

Just chiming in to say I enjoy reading this thread, but so much happens in between the times when I read it that I can't keep up. LOL I feel guilty replying to some posts & not all. Y'all talk a lot. 

Happy holidays & happy riding to the 40+ crowd!


----------



## Eole

Jan1975, welcome!  Jump in the conversation anytime and don't worry if you can't reply to everyone.


> Y'all talk a lot.


 Really? :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Winter has come to the south; frost all over the ground today and bone-chilling cold out there. Good day for a big pot of soup. Going to do some house cleaning, laundry and work on Sammy's mansion. 

Fabulous news the winter solace is nearly here. Very much looking forward to the longer days to come. 

*Corgi*: Your poor momma! Grief counseling will help her adjust to her new life. Married 58 years, probably very hard to ever even remember a time when she was not a couple. 

Funerals are for the living, and do seem to help release grief. When I attend memorials with cremation it never seems quite real. But then I guess it is what you are used to. 

Sounds like your friends are really good support for you, very important to take care of yourself and have some fun. 

*TJ*: Nice to have a "steady" job and a supervisor that is supportive! Congratulations on your new post. 

Very wishy-washy on the horses...are you sure about what you want? :dance-smiley05:

*Blue*: thanks for stopping in. Sorry to hear the family has caused another bump in the road. Put a cattle guard on the jeep and clear them off the road! 

The herd thinning is just part of a bigger desire to simplify. Do not plan to stay here forever and need to downsize possessions "tiny home" style. So I have decided to slowly decrease instead of a huge overhaul at a later date. Have been tossing and donating a lot of things lately. 

It is a 7 year plan, so no big rush, lol. 

*Phantom*: Phin is acquiring a halter wardrobe! Isn't it fun buying stuff for horses? I like the last one too, very snazzy. Will it be for fun rides with Christine? 

*Nicker*: Wow 315 is quite, well odd. Stay far away! Saddle one sounds the best overall, but why not try the other two first? 

If you don't buy the whoopee cushion for the couch potato, I saw a beer mug with a bell on it at Wally World. 

Not sure of the classic appaloosa family, have a relative wanting that group but will let you know if she changes her mind. Also John Henry will be staying as I discovered he has a break. :sad:

But the other 5 are yours. Need to get some boxes and addresses before I can mail them out. Will not make it by Christmas I am sorry to say. 

*VickieRose*: Your hand is healing very well! Have seen the Z cut several times on patients with similar surgeries. Praying it continues to heal without incident. 

Boston must be loving the vacation, but I do think they really enjoy attention from their human partner. 

*Ellen*: More riding! Always a good answer!! :loveshower:

*Roadyy*: Continued prayers for your DD. Lung collapsing is very scary, glad to hear she recovered from that. 

Will let you know what horses are still available for your girls. Should be a few to get them started on their collections 

*Celeste*: Hope you are getting some time off over the holiday. Always appreciate your words of wisdom

*MR*: You are a prince among men to give your DW such a heartfelt gift.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Very wishy-washy on the horses...are you sure about what you want? :dance-smiley05:


Yes, ma'am, now I'm sure. The Man O'War & the TWH (after the little push from Nicker, somehow she knew I really wanted the TWH too!) Sorry to have been a PITA:icon_rolleyes: Still love me, lol?!


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Yes, ma'am, now I'm sure. The Man O'War & the TWH (after the little push from Nicker, somehow she knew I really wanted the TWH too!) Sorry to have been a PITA:icon_rolleyes: Still love me, lol?!


Yeah, still love you ladybug! You make me smile all the time 

I knew you really wanted the TWH too! Sort of like having Spirit at home. 

I just want to make sure my horses go to homes where they are wanted. I do still love each and every one of them. They signify my horse wishes and dreams. 

I bought these models cause I can't have all of them as living, breathing horses can I?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole: Kalou is the most huggable dog I have ever seen! Just want to play with him until that oh-so-serious look vanishes, then hug him again. Precious boy.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I knew you really wanted the TWH too! Sort of like having Spirit at home.
> 
> I just want to make sure my horses go to homes where they are wanted. I do still love each and every one of them. They signify my horse wishes and dreams.
> 
> I bought these models cause I can't have all of them as living, breathing horses can I?


Quite right! The 3 I have I bought for that reason. When I was very little & began to hear of the legend of Man O'War, he became my "first love" & you know how I feel about TWHs!!

When I have your two with my tiny "herd" I'll take a pic to post. They will be extra special coming from you:loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

Woke up still feeling crappy. Got up at 7 (sleeping in for me), let my chickens out and began looking for horses again LOL. No, not obsessing at all :rofl:
My chickens still have not poked their heads out and it is 11 am! It snowed last night. Just a bit but the grass is covered.

Here is my shopping list. Some you have already seen. My plan is to see who is still available after Christmas and see them all before I go back to work!

Great trail horse done parades and barrels Grass Lake Arab close to home. 

Beginner Safe Trail Horse Albion Rusty Grade QH 

Beautiful Black Quarter Horse 15'2hh Gelding Albion Blk QH

2 horses to good homes Lambertville Arab cross chestnut. They sent me a pic. He's a cutie, also does not like to ride out alone.

Gens Secret Masterpiece, Smokey Black Tennessee Walking Horse Mare, PRICE REDUCED Beautiful black roan trail horse for sale in Michigan - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 2013197 Milan TWH mare

Thanks for indulging me in my shopping frenzy LOL That trail buddy is out there waiting just for me. I just have to find him (or her) :cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> Here is my shopping list. Some you have already seen. My plan is to see who is still available after Christmas and see them all before I go back to work!
> 
> Great trail horse done parades and barrels Grass Lake Arab close to home.
> 
> Beginner Safe Trail Horse Albion Rusty Grade QH
> 
> Beautiful Black Quarter Horse 15'2hh Gelding Albion Blk QH
> 
> 2 horses to good homes Lambertville Arab cross chestnut. They sent me a pic. He's a cutie, also does not like to ride out alone.
> 
> Gens Secret Masterpiece, Smokey Black Tennessee Walking Horse Mare, PRICE REDUCED Beautiful black roan trail horse for sale in Michigan - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 2013197 Milan TWH mare



In looking at the rest on your list, of course I am a sucker for a grey arab so that looks like it has potential. There is something about Rusty's back that makes me keep going back to look.. he is lacking topline, which could just be a question of not having any muscle but it could also make saddle fit a real challenge. You already know I think Felon is worth going to see for sure. Cant really say much about the arab cross as just not enough info. The walker looks like a good one to check out too, though doubtful she is the roan they claim (likely just has some white ticking to go along with her chrome).


*NM*: love the whoopie cushion idea. my thought was gym membership but you would likely just be wasting your money. :icon_rolleyes: hope you get some clarity on the saddle situation. also hope the weather holds out so you can get more riding in.

*tj*: very good news on the job front!! and christmas off. excellent.

*ellen*: you and Peaches both just need more wet saddle blankets to get comfortable with one another. i still think you are doing great with her.

*Jan*: we do talk alot - its what makes this group so much fun. join in!


Winter has arrived after all with temps barely making freezing and a strong cold wind. Did some errand this morning and managed to avoid most crowds and even found a last-minute couldn't resist clearance deal on a coat. About to go out and see if I can groom some horses without blowing away or freezing solid. Tonight my MIL is retiring from being the organist at church, so everyone is expected to attend and there will be a dinner after. That means I have to wear a dress. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> Just chiming in to say I enjoy reading this thread, but so much happens in between the times when I read it that I can't keep up. LOL I feel guilty replying to some posts & not all. Y'all talk a lot.
> 
> Happy holidays & happy riding to the 40+ crowd!


This was how I felt for a long time - no way I could keep up here 
But it is just such a fun group, I had to stop lurking and jump in 

*AA*: please post a pic of your bunny's mansion when it is done!

*TJ*: Yay on the job!!!! And Christmas off? Even better!

*MR*: Flowers and love letters are _always_ great!

*PH*hin models those halters very nicely! 

*Roaddy*: Hope your DD is doing better. A collapsed lung is scary for sure!

*Ellen*: More riding will help both of you! Wish I could join you on some rides!

*HP:* Looooove to "take part" in your horse shopping adventure... I'm partial to gaited horses, so I like the TWH. 
Hope you're feeling better soon. If not, generous internal application of Grog does wonders 

My own horse shopping adventure is not that long ago and in a way it was stressful, but also lots of fun! Ended up with a mare that I wasn't too fond of initially -very skittish on the ground, standoff-ish and simply not looking the way I like them (short and stocky but she is tall and lanky). But rode her on the trails two times and she blew me away! Still wasn't completely sure as she needed (and still needs) quite some work but the thought of someone else getting her made me almost cry :redface: 
By now I love her to pieces and find her beautiful. Go figure :loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

SwissMiss I definitely know what you mean about the attachment to our horses. This is mine. She is a star, just a little green. I am giving it an honest try to do her justice with my training skills. That's my Peaches. She is more golden like your horse during the summer. She lightens up when she puts on her winter coat.


----------



## ellen hays

SwissMiss;8404937
By now I love her to pieces and find her beautiful. Go figure :loveshower:[/QUOTE said:


> SwissMiss She is beautiful.


----------



## SwissMiss

Ellen,
Raya is much lighter now as well in her winter coat :wink:
I see another parallel: she is also somewhat green, and we need tons of riding together 

However, I am sure my last "trial ride" on her on July 4th was the last time she was ridden :eek_color: In the meantime I worked with her on the ground a bit (and had 2 months of 7-day workweeks in that time as well) and put probably 100 lbs on her... So she may be a bit spunkier than normal by now. 

And since I am a chicken, her former owner offered to give her a ride or two to make sure she will be good 

Can't wait to hit the trails with her!


----------



## ellen hays

SwissMiss said:


> Ellen,
> Raya is much lighter now as well in her winter coat :wink:
> I see another parallel: she is also somewhat green, and we need tons of riding together
> 
> However, I am sure my last "trial ride" on her on July 4th was the last time she was ridden :eek_color: In the meantime I worked with her on the ground a bit (and had 2 months of 7-day workweeks in that time as well) and put probably 100 lbs on her... So she may be a bit spunkier than normal by now.
> 
> And since I am a chicken, her former owner offered to give her a ride or two to make sure she will be good
> 
> Can't wait to hit the trails with her!


*
Swiss Miss * Would love to know what Raya means. Sounds beautiful. Yes, I know what being a chicken is all about. Good that you have support. That is my life line as well. Hope everything turns out wonderful for you and your Raya. Guarantee you will hear about me. My wonderful over 40 family never fails to be supportive despite my rants. Just hope it is positive and no accidents. God's speed my friend. Hope your equine pursuits are very rewarding.


----------



## NickerMaker71

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


tjtalon said:


> Nicker, two words: whoopie cushion


:rofl::rofl::rofl: TOO FUNNY!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: Raya is lovely! My (now retired) mare is standoffish, so I understand how that can be, but I still think nobody beats a mare on trail. Hope you get some more saddle time very soon. Where in the world are you? Is riding this time of year possible there?


Today has been busy but good. After my shopping expedition this morning, I was heading for the barn when the menfolk descended.. it was time to get DH's new gun safe into the house. You know something is heavy when it takes 4 men and a large tractor to handle it. :eek_color:











Thank goodness it made it into the house without incident. Now if we are ever the subject of a home invasion, I can either open it to defend myself or just crawl inside and shut the door. :wink:











Then DH decided it was time to get the cover on the outdoor water and electric. It was never a problem uncovered before, but a certain new addition to the herd likes to play with everything and I was concerned he would chew on the cord for the tank heater. I did whine a bit that DH had to wait for the coldest day we have had all winter to work outside, but the installation went well. The horses were hysterical, wanting to get all up and help, but then as soon as we walked away acting like it was the scariest thing they had ever seen. I wish I had taken video of them running around with their tails over their backs, snorting like the world was ending and boinging all around in the funny bouncy canter only worked up arabs can produce.

Eventually they decided maybe it wasn't going to chase them, but Sultan was still pretty suspicious:











:gallop: :icon_rolleyes: :gallop: :icon_rolleyes: :gallop:


Then it was time to get ready for MILs church and dinner. I am glad to report I was not struck by lightning upon arrival at the church door. :wink: The service was fairly quick and the pastor quite entertaining. However, there was a set of twin boys I would guess to have been about 3 who were literally running around, climbing on pews (where people were sitting!), hollering and in general acting like they were on a playground. The parents didn't even attempt to correct or even contain them. Apparently that happens _every week_. Yikes.

Dinner was a huge success. They had such a good turnout they had to prepare an extra table! It was very nice to see how much MIL was appreciated. The meal was a huge pot luck and there was enough food to feed an army. I am now happily sitting in my recliner just about in a food coma.


----------



## SwissMiss

Ellen,
Raya's full name is "Raya de Solana" and I assume the owner wanted to name her "sunray" in Spanish ( she's a Peruvian, so the Spanish makes sense). I asked my Spanish coworker about her name and he was just grinning. So apparently Raya means line 

But I don't speak Spanish, Raya is still pretty lanky, and the name is just too easy to call across the pasture, so I didn't change it:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Happy Place

Nikers just get him one of those armrest pocket thingies that hold remotes!

https://jet.com/product/detail/a48de13ccec5425c8a5003cdfc8c9cee?gclid=CJCM5YGs6ckCFRYjgQod-hYBjA

Of course, your mom will have to live with it in the house LOL


----------



## SwissMiss

*Phantom*, I live in Mississipi, so riding is possible most of the time, yay!

Standofish is one thing, (I actually like cuddlebugs ), but you couldn't even get close to her in the beginning... Not even a food bucket was enough to lure her in :neutral: Much better now 

The wired 3 year olds sound "fun". I have a very active 3 year old as well, but such behavior is not tolerated! Lots of fellow parents think we are too strict with our kiddos, but I want them fun to be around and not a nuisance!

Love the picture of your 4-legged helpers:loveshower:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Jan1975 said:


> Just chiming in to say I enjoy reading this thread, but so much happens in between the times when I read it that I can't keep up. LOL I feel guilty replying to some posts & not all. Y'all talk a lot.
> 
> Happy holidays & happy riding to the 40+ crowd!


Welcome J75!
There are many times I cannot keep up either.
With this much interaction it is to be expected.
Sometime I need to forget that a few pages have passed.


----------



## Maryland Rider

By the way the flowers and love letter was a big hit.
Surprised my wife with that one!

Shopping trip was quick considering Christmas traffic and crowds.
About a two hour round trip and all was done.
Hit about 8 stores, in and out.

A wake up call this morning though.
1st store was Exxon, Skoal on sale there for $3.85 a tin, if you buy two!
Mind you I have been tobacco-less since yesterday afternoon and sipped some Corn.
That meant that travel was not happening yesterday evening.
On my way to Exxon this morning I witnessed a SUV pile drive into a row of cars stopped at a traffic light at around 60mph.
I slowed to about 5mph and could not believe they did not notice cars at red light.
Bang, steam, antifreeze, glass and plastic showered all over the road and all over my truck.
Happened right in front of fire department so I didn't need to stop and help.
Leaving passed me by them 3 minutes later on other side of divided highway.
Total cluster cluck it was!
It seemed as though no serious injury occurred, very lucky people.

Moral of this story.
I really felt for all of the unknowing people that had their vehicles busted up.
My first thought was "cell phone user". 5 car pile up and not pretty.
Every vehicle was at least 3 feet shorter than it should have been.
The last vehicle was a pick up with car jammed all under it.
It's right rear tire was not even on the pavement.

When I'm driving DW has to handle my phone and texting.
I just ask her to read me the message and what reply to make.
NM: Reminded me of you!


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> By the way the flowers and love letter was a big hit. Surprised my wife with that one!


You are such a romantic!!


----------



## Celeste

I had to send one of my bet techs to the ER tonight. A Pit bull decided to try to kill her while I was examining him. She will be ok.

Life is short. Tell people that you love them.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Cripes, Celeste! Hope the tech is okay and the pit bull well sedated!
MR, I'm sure your DW was very happy with the letter. Very thoughtful.
NM, try the other two saddles or you will always wonder...
AA, I hope this Z cut heals well, looked kinda rough when the stitches came out. But so long as it lets my thumb straighten out, I don't care too much about looks. I'm a practical person at heart.
TJ, I like that your new job seems to appreciate you.
Corgi, I hope your mum is feeling better soon. Maybe now that her health is not good and she is feeling vulnerable, all the grief and loneliness has come back to her. Especially if she didn't really "deal" with it when your dad died. The counselling might be what she needs.
Roaddy, how is DD now? That would have been scary!
Blue, hi! Nice to hear from you, hope the family stuff gets sorted out. It's a bad time of the year for it.

Welcome to Jan1975 and SwissMiss, just hop right in and chat.

Not a lot of news here. DH had his birthday yesterday. His brother and SIL came to visit yesterday too, because they prefer to avoid his parents at Christmas. Always ends in arguments. Short visits are better! 
Super busy at work!
Farm is getting busy too. Started picking fruit this week (we grow plums; 11 different types, we pick and pack fruit from now until mid March ) Had solar electricity installed on Friday. We are still connected to the grid, but use what we produce via solar first then draw from the main power supply if we have to. Excess solar power goes back into the grid and gives us credit on our power bills. DH reckons it will pay for itself in about five years. 
Kids started school holidays on Thursday, so they will be home until the first week of February. Which means extra (cheap) farm labour! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I had to send one of my bet techs to the ER tonight. A Pit bull decided to try to kill her while I was examining him. She will be ok.
> 
> Life is short. Tell people that you love them.


Cannot like the first part of this post. I pray she recovers completely. Never know when life will change; you are so right about life being short.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*SwissMiss*: Raya is a lovely mare and I rather like her name too! She is a twin of Ellen's horse Peaches though! Would be fun if you ever got to ride together. 

*Happy*: I like the Arab gelding best, just the kind of deal I would like to have!! 

Agree with Phantom on the chestnut. He is a cutie but something NQR about his back; maybe older than stated? 

The new ad for the black turned me off a bit, but still a good looking horse. Looks capable of just about anything. 

*MR*: You are a romantic! You DH must have been thrilled to get a love letter from you. 

The accident sounded horrible. Good to hear you were not directly affected. 

The traffic has been really, really bad here. I am not sure if the drivers don't see or don't care, but they need to at least TRY to stay between the lines! 

*VickieRose*: Plums and spring; how wonderful that is to hear. Right now it is 32 degrees and I am so cold. Getting in my warm jammies and heading to bed!

G'night all


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Nikers just get him one of those armrest pocket thingies that hold remotes!
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/a48de13ccec5425c8a5003cdfc8c9cee?gclid=CJCM5YGs6ckCFRYjgQod-hYBjA
> 
> Of course, your mom will have to live with it in the house LOL


This sounds like a very good & practical idea for Nicker's Mom's Doomsday Couch Potato! Although a big whoopie cushion would be fun to watch; he might think it WAS the "end of the world". Would get his hind end off the chair for a minute!


----------



## tjtalon

Swiss Miss & Jan, most of the time there's no way to catch up, & no one minds if each & every post isn't replied to somehow. Just pop in when you want to & express whatever to whoever that strikes your interest at the moment. This is a very busy thread (I usually always read, as part of a waking-up-coffee-routine, but can't always post and/or reply in kind w/everyone).

Like, for instance, right now I'm on here "all alone" because I'm catching up w/reading & just talking, to be able to wind down from a 3p-11p shift (not my best thing, my body dislikes it as does my cat; btw I have to be very careful driving home that late, headlights hurt my eyes & I'm dizzy by 9p, just not my shift). I sure don't expect anyone to reply to "TJ's Wandering Thoughts" from the first wee hour of 12/20/15! But I know all will read & give a little pat onto TJ's head, lol! 

MR, very relieved that you weren't IN that accident. Yeah, I bet a cell phone was involved. I'm a very good defensive driver, but nowadays I don't think it's just my age that makes me hate driving. People are NUTS.

Celeste, I hope your tech will be alright, that must have been terrifying for all around & traumatic for her (him?).

Yes, tell people you love them. Going to call my mother tomorrow.

Ok, finally getting sleepy. Have errands to run tomorrow, but since off & it's now very late/very early am not setting the clock, will wake up when I do.

Janice has invited me for Christmas day, at her DIL's place in Brighton (not too far from the ranch, I think). Will see, as I work 3p-11p Christmas Eve & snow is predicted. Fingers crossed the snow goes away for 72 hrs, I'd really like to go!

Later all...

PS (I gotta start giving myself more credit for my beginning horse awareness); HP, when I saw that one horse I thought "his top line looks weird & so does his front legs...or are the legs camera angle-off, but the top line IS weird...". I don't know what the terms are for what I'm observing & don't know how to express what I think I'm seeing in the front legs, but they just look to "set forward & angled too straight" from the shoulders, if that makes any sense. I don't mind being told that I'm off-base!


----------



## VickiRose

I forgot to mention HP, I like the grey Arab and the TWH. 
Not a fan of the chestnut QH, very high wither and not a good top line, will make saddle fitting hard!

MR, glad you weren't in the pile up! I drive a lot, and some of the idiotic things people do....

TJ, hope the shifts improve and that the snow hold off so you can have a nice Christmas


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Ahhh, finally a Sunday with no plans to speak of....i needed this time to sip coffee in bed and browse the computer!

MR...whiich part of that situation reminded you of me??? Glad you weren't hurt. People really need to get a handle on driving!

Did i tell you guys my new Jeep talks to me while I drive? it can read texts to me. My phone does it too. In fact, when I was on my little tour of D.C. my phone somehow knew I was 'driving' and started talking to me. It was very quiet on the bus and although I had the ringer off, it started saying....you have a text from X and it says.....LOL Good thing it wasn't anything dirty! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Everyone was laughing.

HP, actually I really like the idea of the remote pockets! DM helped me find some beet jerky he would like....one present down. :icon_rolleyes:

Went shopping and got some things accomplished. Went to this new outdoors place, and what do you know....they had cowboy boots!:loveshower: There was a pair of Stars and Stripes boots by Tony Lama that I have been looking at for a good year. Bonus, they had a pair with a more pointed toe (are they called a clipped toe?) instead of the wide square toe. Boy the sales guy came right over, pulled them out of the box and I tried them on.....love at first step! (did he see SUCKER?) They looked so dang cute with my jeans. The stars peek out. HAD to have them, plus they were on SALE. 

DH had said, no shopping at X and Y for horsey stuff...OK, i didn't! LOL

Have always loved Stars and Stripes. :smiley_flag:Reminds me of the USET that I always wanted to be on....or rodeos, which I wanted to win Miss Rodeo Queen.  One girl who competed with me years ago won it. Gosh, I wanted that so badly....can't win it when you don't compete in it tho.:icon_rolleyes: I don't know why I never did try. Can't remember.

Took Pipes yesterday for our shopping extravaganza. We shopped many places that allowed dogs. She was a STAR. People just really love her wherever she goes.

Hmmm, where would I rather be right now....sitting in DH's cousins house for 3 days while everyone eats and drinks themselves to a coma....or spending time with my DM, Pipes, horses and waking up in my own bed W/O a hangover......:wink: Thanks honey for understanding!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, glad the whole work thing is working out. 3-11 is atough shift. Did that while in college. Hard on your body. Hoping you can get to j's for the party. Would be fun!

AA, I think it was you who said 315 is odd. yes, and very immature, yet pretty arrogant. Not sure if his arrogance comes from being 'the smart kid' in HS, (as many people still live in HS where I work) or if he has short man's syndrome. 

Either way, the hard part when long term friendships end, those friends know what make you vulnerable, and sometimes uses it agaianst you.....BUT, as I just posted on FB recently.....if he thinks I am who I was merely a year ago....he doesn't know me at all....and that is TRUE!:wink:

AA, whatever horses work. I am just appreciative for any!  If you have some remaining that you want to get rid of, toss them my way.

PH, sounds like a good day!

VR, can you send some plums this way?

Welcome newbies!

Here is a pic of the new boots. They smell wonderful! They are cuter in person.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker *: those ARE cute boots! I couldn't quite picture stars and strips, but it looks really cool. 

Will figure out the horses in a few days. Still waiting to get pictures of the others. Maybe today...

*Phantom*: that is a really BIG gun safe! Or safe room, lol 

Very nice picture of you and DH, sometimes fun to dress up a little. 

*TJ*: be very careful driving at night. I really hope you can spend Christmas with Janice, that would be extra special. 

I went out last night with friends to a new Irish Pub that just opened. It's in an old warehouse building very industrial look with exposed brick walls and big plate glass windows. Nice atmosphere no loud music or drunks running into everyone. The food was good, but not great. I couldn't even eat my hamburger it was so overcooked. But they brought me a replacement Rueben sandwich that was very good. 

Fun just getting out and spending time with friends. Especially when I can wear my tall boots and be fashionable! They are Dublin brand, so thought that was very appropriate 

Got Sammy settled into his bunny mansion yesterday, still doing renovations, but its a start. He was terrified at first, but with true bunny boldness started checking things out. 

Lily is only allowed limited contact until she adjusts to Sammy and doesn't try to eat him. She got along great with my last bunny, so she should be ok soon.


----------



## ellen hays

good a.m.

First of all, *Celeste*, so sorry about what happened to the tech. Hope the tech will make full recovery. That certainly makes your profession dangerous. Hope that kind of incident is few and far between.

*Vicki* That's so neat about the solar unit you had installed. I have been interested in that for a time now. Wasn't sure how well it worked. I had some solar fence energizers that just didn't make the grade and didn't know if the energy source was reliable. Please keep us posted on how it works. Would love to go to a source of energy that did no harm to the environment. 

*AA* Love you idea about SwissMiss and me getting together for a ride. Would also love getting together with you as well. I have a trailer now and can roam. I have to get Peaches and me comfortable around groups of unfamiliar horses. If I could do that, as far as trail riding, the sky is the limit.

*Nickers* Really like the boots. Since you have no plans, today would be a great day to just 'chill'. I believe you would have made an excellent rodeo queen:thumbsup:

*PH13* I take it the safe is a surprise for DH. Great gift. Oh and very nice pic of you two. You and your DH make a very nice couple.

*SwissMiss* I did a translation of Raya's name on line from Spanish to English. The result was interesting. Raya is line or stripe, de is of, Solana is sunny spot. Ah, so she is a Ray of Sunshine. Very appropriate name for her.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Be safe and be happy.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

Celeste wow that must have been scary. Hope your tech is ok.

NM LOVE LOVE LOVE the boots!

I'm not seeing what everyone else is about that chestnut. I'm gonna have to blow the pics up and take a better look.

I got most of the presents wrapped. I have two more orders coming in the mail on Tuesday. Now if I can get the coop cleaned, buy a Christmas tree and move the couch oh and feed the horses, I will call it good for today. Still feeling wiped out. I think a quick nap and then a shower might put me right for the day.

Have a wonderful Sunday. Stay warm and ride!


----------



## corgi

I am sitting in the ER waiting room with Mom. My uncle called me yesterday to tell me something wasnt right with her. She was in a sort of trance and wasnt doing anything that one does in order to take care of themselves. She wouldnt get out of bed and once she was forced, she didnt know that she needed to take her meds or check her sugar or eat. She just stood and stared at the floor.

I arrived 3 hours later to find her in the state while lying on the couch. I finally got her tp snap,out of it and she had a good cry and we had a good evening but this morning we have started all over again with her not knowing "what to do next".

I called her doc's answering service and he told me to take her to the ER somhere we sit in the waiting room.

Hubby is home dealing with Blue who has turned up lame. We received that text from the BO this morning.

Ugh.

My good attitude from the last post is out the door.

I have asked to speak to a social worker. I think it may be time for a nursing home. &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> MR...whiich part of that situation reminded you of me??? Glad you weren't hurt. People really need to get a handle on driving!


While driving home from our organizations Christmas Party I received a text.
Asked my wife to check my phone.
She stated "Meet the tall blonde by the piano in the morning"
She chuckled about that for 2 days.

I was well clear of the collision.
The explosion of debris went everywhere, 3 to 4 lanes.

Corgi: I hope things get better soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So sorry Corgi, did she have a stroke?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy: I scrolled though the other ads in your area just for fun, and found a couple you might like. First mare is drop-dead-beautiful IMO

Such fun to look at horses; problem is I want them all (views Breyers again to remind self moderation)

Stunning Registered Racking Mare

Second one sounds good too

Bold Black Gaited Gelding

A little older but cute horse

Arab cross


----------



## tjtalon

Ladona, hope all this has a good resolution. HUGS.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, while you're packing up the 2 Breyer horses for me, just toss in the little Arab cross mare of the picture you just posted...lol...("sees AA printing out the picture & stuffing it in w/the Breyers...").

Easy to fall in love with a horse in a picture, huh?!


----------



## Blue

Once again trying to catch up

*Maryland*, I'm swooning! What a lovely gesture.

*Corgi*, O my! Keep us updated. I hope you're taking extra effort to take care of your health. Going through all this can send you down the drain in record time. Watch for that.

*Swiss*, Good looking mare.

*Happy*, I don't usually like arabs, but that arab x in the first batch seems interesting. Horse shopping is so much fun!

Got called in to work for a couple hours this morning. Someone called in sick so even though I'M SICK I went in until the next shift got there. Blowing off the company Christmas party tonight.

Oldest boy in Atlanta that we just had a visit from did it again. He's back in rehab in a hospital. The really sad and tragic part of that is that I'm not even upset anymore. Just resigned. We've been dealing with this since he was 13 and his attitude about trying to help himself is getting old. He's learned how to lean on the "system".

Daughters bio father gave her info to an old girlfriend of his so she contact daughter by FB saying who she was and that she has a half brother! ^%$^&* Who does this? Daughter doesn't care about his old girlfriends and can't figure out why they think she should.

Husband can't get ahold of his sister. He's been trying to reach her for several weeks and she refuses to take his calls. Why? He's worried, but refuses to play into their little game. Good for him, but I know it's taking a toll on him.

Other son and DIL are working it out and have found total honesty and communication is helping.

Ok, enough of my whining. I have another 2 1/2 days off and I'm going to get my nails done tomorrow. Going out to wash my beautiful Jeep right now.

Thinking of you all and wishing you good health and a peaceful spirit.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Celeste*: holy crap, so sorry to hear about your tech. hope she will be ok. a biting pittie is nothing to mess around with. :eek_color: hopefully it went for her arm an not her face. are you ok? did he get you too in the process of getting him off your tech?

*MR*: crash viewing is very scary! glad you were not involved. no surprise that your DW liked her surprise - how could she not?

*Vicki*: I was also interested to hear about the solar unit. always good to use a renewable source of energy when possible.

*NM*: love the boots! hope you got some saddle time today. 

*corgi:* so sorry to hear things are not going well with your mom. very scary. hope they can figure out what is going on. not good timing that something is also going on with blue. hope its minor!

*Blue*: sorry to hear about so much stuff going on with your family, and your being sick on top of it.

*HP*: look at the sharp dip behind and beside the withers of that chestnut. trying to build that muscle up is going to be a project and trying to get a saddle to fit it meanwhile is not going to be fun (imagine the fun NM is having with Jay only worse!). I like the last horse that *AA* picked out A bit more skeptical over the gaited ones (hate the term 'tri-colored' :icon_rolleyes: that is a brown pinto) - as seems like one might be too forward and the other one not forward enough.


Got Phin out again today. Started out alone and found our brain much faster this time, despite the chilly temps (only 32F when I left the barn). But the sun was shining and there was only a light wind, so it was a great riding day.





























Met up with Christine and Mary (who was riding Christine's other horse) and continued on. Phin did well, doing a lot of the leading but also practicing going side by side and being passed.





























Overall a nice mellow ride. Phin was a touch silly on the way home, so we practiced walk to sitting trot to walk transitions every 5-10 strides the last mile. He was soon happy to just chill out as it was a lot less work!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Sunday!

Roadyy - I am so glad your DD doesn't have cancer, but still sending good thoughts. I hope she is well on the road to recovery. Thinking you you...

Corgi - I am so sorry to hear about your mom. Know we are all here to listen whenever you need us. Try to keep your chin up and look after yourself.

Blue - good to hear from you. I hope you have a good Christmas with little family drama.

HappyPlace - get feeling well soon so you can get to the serious business of horse shopping!

Celeste - scary about the vet tech. Does anyone know what set off the dog? I hope she will be OK.

TJ - I am glad to hear you got some additional hours. I hope you have a nice Christmas and get some time for yourself.

Phantom, MR, Vicki, Ellen, Anita and Nicker - hello! 

I am also off for the holidays. It is pretty quiet around here without DD. Things are going very well for her in Germany and she is loving it. We do miss her. DS is also busy working building shipping crates for the next few days, so very quiet here.

It has been cold the last couple of days getting down to the -20's at night. Ponies are all fuzzy and well blanketed, so they are fine. I've been riding Koolio as much as I can, making the most out of having him at the stable. I plan to work with Himmy over the holidays as much as I can. So far, we've had no issues. I had her tied in the barn to groom, clean the snow out of her feet and blanket her with no issue. She fussed a little when I took Sam out, us that was it. We will go slow and steady, but so far, so good.

With just DS, DH and I here for Christmas, not much shopping to do. DH and I aren't exchanging gifts as we already have so much. I hope to buy some items to put some care packages together for the women's and youth shelters, but not much shopping to do other than that.

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## greentree

What a lovely day we have had here at Greentree Stables! 
DH's cousin and her family decided to make a spur of the moment Christmas trip. Their DD graduates in the Spring. DH's other cousin (not the spontaneous one in the family, lol!) is mortified that they are not spending their "last Christmas as a family" at home!! Anyway, they are headed to Niagara Falls, and we are half way between Louisiana and New York.
We have never met the kids( they are step kids for DH's cousin), and she said they were skeptical about staying with people that they felt were strangers...but as they left, they said the adults could just go ON, and they would stay here!!
These Cajuns are not super Fond of Mexican food, but they liked our choice of Mexican restaurant last night, then I made gluten free pancakes and homemade sausage, plus bacon for breakfast. 
After breakfast, we groomed 6(!!!) muddy horses, saddled them, and headed to the arena to see how this would go. The logistics of this were quite a challenge. Who would ride whom?? After about 3 coin tosses, and the kids claiming their favorite, and a couple of saddle swaps, everyone was mounted, and getting pointers on what the horses liked and did not like. 
DH's cousin loved riding Sissy, the TWH. DH got on, rode 30 feet, said whoa, and got off of Chance. I got on Chance. Drake was doing pretty well on Tootsie(not a beginners horse). His DF(who looks like a jockey) was doing great on Penny. Kate was having a decent ride on JR, but he was getting frustrated because the mares kept chasing him down. (Whoever said mare's cycles were only controlled by day length was sadly mistaken...MY mares are IN on the winter solstice...)
Nobody fell off, we ended on a happy note! It was really a lot of fun, but putting 4 beginners on horses is stressful...so I am tired and going to bed!!

I am actually caught up on the thread...welcome to SwissMiss and Jan1975!! 
The Breyer horses are cracking me up!
PH, I loved the picture of you and DH! Which ride are you doing in Florida?
HP, I liked the Arabian! Naturally....
Celeste, I hope the tech is OK!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Cold here, breezy and 32* with full sun, so got a nice ride in. Had to watch for patches of snow and ice, but good.

MR, I had a good laugh with that one! Glad you wife is a good sport! LOL

Koolio, here's to a good break!!!

HP, happy horse shopping! Looking is fun, but I bet you'll know instantly when you meet him/her.

Corgi, I'm so sorry. :hug: This too shall pass....it will. Hang in there girl.

Greentree, sounds like and exhausting day!

PH, glad you had a nice ride. Love the halters btw.

BLUE, sorry about the family drama. hey, what pad did you get? The one with removable shims or the one with the shoulder jpads?

Nothing else here. Have a good night all!


----------



## Happy Place

PH you and I are on the same wave length. Not really sure about gaited horses. One looks too much, the other not enough. That grey Arab that Anita posted looks promising but I'm concerned about her age. The black QH was sold today. I'm beginning to feel better and DH may be getting sick. Got everything done except moving the couch. It's a foldable couch from the camper we sold and it has been sitting in the living room since fall!

Maybe Wednesday I'll go try a horse. We shall see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, the one with the 3 pockets of removable pads on each side. I have the next two days off. Really, really want to try this.


----------



## Koolio

The Northern Lights display while I was feeding horses tonight was spectacular! Tough to get good pics but these aren't bad for a phone camera.


----------



## Koolio

And a couple pics of Koolio from this afternoon. He's looking better all the time but I still need to work on my lower leg position and stop reaching forward.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Tracey*: Koolio looks fabulous! Nice muscling under that hair. Leaning forward is hard to quit. Try leaning back & tuck your bottom under you. Better to be leaning back a little than forward. It will feel odd for a while. Also can try lengthening your stirrups, thigh needs to be more straight down. 

Don't know if I am explaining this right. Do you have a mirror in the ring? That helps a lot. 

Those northern light pictures are really cool! First time I have ever seen them. 

*Happy*: Wasn't sure if you were looking for gaited or not, but why not try them out anyway? You are shopping for a horse, right? 

*Blue*: Sorry you and family are going through all this shiitake. Good to hear DS and DIL are doing better, praying that continues. 

Sorry to hear you are sick. Get well soon. 

*TJ*: would be happy to send you that cute Arab cross mare. Will it fit in your place? :grin:

I found one up there I really like, besides that first Arab gelding. Check out this one 

Morgan Gelding For Sale

All I need is a small fortune and I could have him :wink:

*Celeste*: Are you ok? How is the tech? She ok? 

*Greentree*: What a ride, four greenies at once! Very stressful

*Phantom*: Beautiful scenery, looks like a beautiful crisp fall day. 

So, forgot to share my good news. Dreamer is walking fine without his boots on!! His feet have grown and gotten strong enough to be out in the pasture barefoot!! I am so happy :loveshower:

Also, my craapy hay seems to be pretty good stuff for making horses fat! have only been feeding 1/2 bale/day to all four horses, and I do think Dram is slowing but surely putting on a little weight. Chivas is of course a complete butterball, and Sassy is plump. Dreamer has a little extra but that is ok. 

On cold nights I give them a flake of the green grass hay, and they really enjoy that! Eat up every single little piece.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning!

Koolio: Looking good! Koolio is so pretty!

AA: I am not a Morgan fan, but that one sure is pretty! 

I have friends who now ride gaited horses for trail. They were talked into it from other friends. They said for trail riding...they would never go back to a QH. The ride is so much better.

Haven't convinced me yet tho. :wink: Love my QHs. :cowboy:

Ellen, thanks for the Rodeo Queen compliment....funny, last night I was in the basement getting wrapping paper and there sat a tiara of mine....I just love tiaras (I think I used it for dancing years ago.) Made me smile, and made me think back...why did I not try that? I think it was a boy.  I got involved with a boy at the age of 16 and got pretty serious. NOt that I regret dating him, he taught me a lot about life....but I *allowed* him to take me away from many of my dreams. :frown_color: Oh well...live and learn....do you suppose there is a *Mrs.* Rodeo Queen competition? :rofl: Seriously tho, I think I could have done well. The girl who had won, I always beat in equitation. Oh well. Maybe I"ll just wear my tiara when I ride! Yea! That sounds like a good idea! :thumbsup::charge: Hahahahaha (I think I need a vacation!) 

Celeste, how is your tech? I am so sorry I haven't asked before this. Wow! So scary. Hope all is well.

BLUE, let me know how you like it! 

Koolio, those Northern Lights are awesome!

 Two and 1/2 days this week..........I can make it! *HP* when does your break start? *Corg*i, are you on break? How's mom?

OK, gotta run.

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker*: I am a BIG Morgan fan, as one of my aunts and cousin spent their whole lives raising them. They were the only ones in my family (except my grandfather) as horse-crazy as me. Wish I could have had one of their horses, but it never happened. 

Of course, my biggest problem is I like most ALL horses!! Hard to pick just one, lol. Plus I want this
:racing:

But probably should be riding this
:cowboy:

I wonder if they'd take Dram as partial trade? :biggrin:

*Corgi*: How are you and your momma? 

*Roadyy*: How is your DD? Everything ok?


----------



## Happy Place

I do want to give that one gaited mare a try. There is something sweet about this little guy too. Gone Pecan | New Vocations
I haven't talked to the adopter yet. They are very upfront and have a return policy as they want to make sure they place their horses correctly.

NM- My break started Friday! Woohooo. My alarm still went off at 5:30 am. I have been coughing and snorting all night with heartburn to boot. I just got up and took a super hot shower. Now it's almost 8 and I think I can go back to bed for a bit. Gotta let the hens out first.


----------



## greentree

Omagosh, HP! I love him! I would go....


----------



## greentree

AA, you made me curse when I saw that Morgan.......


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> PH, Which ride are you doing in Florida?


Greenway Getaway (the non-FEI one) is the plan. Hopefully riding both days. Then crawling as my legs will refuse to work. :wink:


*HP*: hope you and DH are better and shopping in no time. was it felon who was sold? and i would def add that standie to the shopping list!

*Koolio*: those pics are fantastic!! the northern lights are on my bucket list of things to see before I die. you and koolio look very nice - so clean!

*AA*: glad Dreamer is doing so well! what a huge relief. that morgan is a looker for sure.

*NM*: i want to see a picture of the tiara while you are on trail! be careful it doesn't get caught in any branches.


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I have been out again for a bit, but it has not been any easier going around here.

The doctors retracted the non-cancerous tests along with the rest as inconclusive. Now she is back in Tupelo about to go through Laparoscopic biopsy to take an entire spot out to send off to Michigan for full range of testing.
She will have two incisions on her chest and one on her back. There is a heart surgery before her this morning so it should be some where around 11-12pm CST when they take her back. I will try to update as soon as I get word of her back in the recovery room. She will be there for at least 3 days to heal. 
STBEX drove up to meet my parents and duaghter to get the 2 babies and bring them down here with us til STBEX goes back to work from holiday break.(School Bus Driver). New Year's weekend.

Please add her back to the prayers and the doctors as they do their job.



I did take DD out to ride Saturday in the cold wind and it took a bite out of me. I was down for the count Saturday night and most of Sunday morning. Soaked in a pure hot water tub til the water was below luke warm then ate a bowl of chicken noodle soup before tucking in tight under the covers.


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Roadyy no! I am sending prayers right now.

PH -yes, Felon sold. I have tentative plans to see that 16 yo arab cross on Wednesday. She was a school horse, but theirt their lease ended and the owner had to let a couple school horses go in order to make room for her clients at the new place. Currently she lives outside with a lean to at a camp ground, so yep, lots of trail experience as well as indoor ring experience. She has always been barefoot and very sound. Am I too worried about her age?

The problem with the Standie is that they don't allow me to ride him first! Some insurance nonsense. It's a 4 hr drive to go watch him be ridden and interact with him on the ground. If I want him, I have 1 week to arrange transportation.

Gotta get my worn out butt up. Today I am cleaning the house and making my grocery list for tomorrow. We are having the clan over on Christmas day and again on the 27th with the addition of my brothers family from out of town.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, you made me curse when I saw that Morgan.......


Check out the video I you really want to suffer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Praying hard Roadyy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twalker

So much to catch up on.

Prayers going out to all that are in need of them. :loveshower:

Happy - I hope you find your heart horse. 

I've been busy making cookies this past weekend. Our family gets together this Friday. Thursday is all day cooking.

If I don't get back in here before the Holidays, I wish all of you the best ever and a very prosperous 2016.


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Check out the video I you really want to suffer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. 

The forum made me put the rest of this on here.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Rick*: hope you are feeling better. more soup and rest can only be a good thing. praying for DD.

*HP*: arab cross sounds promising. the age is a consideration, tho if you ride her and really like her you could do a PPE and see what that shows before committing. it is ridiculous that you aren't able to try the standie before you adopt. don't blame you for wanting no parts of that.

*Twalker*: cookies sounds yummy. hope you have a fantastic holiday!



Bad weather moves in tonight and may last for a week, so got Phin out today. Knew we would be riding totally solo and expected him to be a bit silly with the wind and the front coming. He was def up and took advantage of an @ss driving past (who revved the engine and honked) to try and up the pace, but it wasn't anything a couple good climbs couldn't fix!




















After that he was somewhat silly, but it was more from feeling good than really being afraid (rather reminded me of riding George when he is in too good a mood!). We wandered up and down and all around. Jumped a bunch of deer, which Phin has now figured out we chase if possible.. we about caught one small doe, which was pretty funny.



























On the way home, couldn't resist the weird training opportunity that presented itself when Keith was getting their tree into the house. Phin wasn't concerned about the tractor or the lifting, but the dragging of the tree over the railing and the barking of the dogs over his head was not his favorite. He only jigged a bit though and looked like a giraffe - so very proud of him! And he settled right down afterwards, walking home quietly.


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13;8412913[url said:


> http://youtu.be/9snx1ZOVOaE[/url]


PH13, my friend, you are awesome. That kind of encouragement will get me and Peaches out there to succeed. Thank you so much. Yeah:thumbsup: Wouldn't it be neat for me to vid Peaches chasing some deer in the future. Woohoo. Maybe one day thanks to you.


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> I have friends who now ride gaited horses for trail. They were talked into it from other friends. They said for trail riding...they would never go back to a QH. The ride is so much better.
> 
> Haven't convinced me yet tho. :wink: Love my QHs.


NM: Don't say this until you have rode a decent gaited horse.

Good Evening All:

Roadyy: I hope things improve keep us posted.

One more day this week and I am looking at two 5 day weekends.
Vacation days every Wednesday and Thursday next two weeks.

Maybe an aquarium kind of evening, if I become inspired.

Night All:


----------



## greentree

I agree.... A good gaited horse will really spoil you! 

I am so proud of my DH! He can actually mount Sissy from the ground!! He did it twice yesterday. This is a genuine milestone. Last year, he could barely get on from a three step mounting block. And he did not really want to get on the horse....he was only doing it to be with me. Remember? He put the reins in one hand, then put BOTH hands on the horn!!! 

PH, that is a most clever way to get the tree in the house!!


----------



## tjtalon

Got caught up with bills etc, now have a few minutes to breathe.

Rick, prayers for your DD, always.

AA, that little arab x mare might just get you, lol! If not, send her along to me, she's not too old for me since I'm old too. Dang, I wish...no, she wouldn't fit in my apartment & am sure my landlord would object...for some reason...!!

Dawn I loved the Christmas tree "excursion" onto the 2nd landing.

Ellen, you keep it up girl!

I've never met a Morgan, so have no opinion.

Blue, hope the family issues can "go on by" a bit, so that you have some rest & a peaceful Christmas.

Twalker, I want to come groom your horse, to just be around that much prettiness.

MR/Nicker: if I could ever have a horse, it would be "decent gaited". Maybe it's because of my admitted crush on Spirit (who laughs at me); I've read an awful lot on threads here & there about 'awful TWHs". Spirit isn't one of those. Reckon I'm glad to just have her acceptance of me. Sure want to get her out & about in the arena, maybe this summer. And do need to deal with the canter fear on Bailey; that will come to. Kind of like driving 2 different kinds of cars with 2 different operations...never know when you may need to handle one or the other!

Merry almost Christmas everyone....Ladona, may a good decision bring you some peace.


----------



## Happy Place

Looks like I am going to ride that Arab mare on Wednesday. Coach said she saw the ad and though, if she were looking to get another school horse, that would be the one! I'm not a huge fan of mares but I have ridden two that were wonderful teachers. Between Christmas and New Years I plan to ride a bunch! Getting so excited to do that.

I used the self cleaning option on my oven today. Now I feel like I inhaled too much smoke. Yep, it got smokey in here. My lunges are burning like I hung out at the bon fire too long :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Nicker*: I second (third? :wink the notion that you didn't have the pleasure yet to ride a _good_ gaited horse. Rode my friend's TWH gelding, and my friend swears he's very smooth - for me that gait was just jarring my bones. He had a SSH mare for training/sale, and she was smooths as silk. Unfortunately was in no position at that time to get that mare... Maybe a good thing in retrospect, as I discovered Peruvians, where even the "bouncy" ones are sooooooo smooth 

*Koolio*: The aurora borealis looks awesome! I always wanted to see it, but didn't manage until now. And won't happen that easily here in the South, lol.
Also really like Koolio. A very nice horse horse!!!

*Ellen*: would love to go on a trail ride with you and Peaches  Maybe we should try to arrange something for fall. And get *AnitaAnne* in the game as well. Could be lots of fun!

*Happy* Yay for trying out the Arab mare! And for the Standie, why would you want to get a horse _you_ are not allowed before committing? :?

*Phantom*: Phin is getting such a good horse! I know plenty of horses (mine included) who would have hightailed it at the sight of that christmas tree!:wink:

*TJ*, if you ever come in my direction, I can offer you a "ride to glide" 

*Roaddy*: Thinking of you and your DD!

*MR*: Do you also have a saltwater aquarium? I always wanted one, but _not_ the work involved!

And hello to *all others* that I missed :wave: 

Had rain here all day :sad: so no luck with having the former owner riding Raya . And rain is in the forecast for the lest of the week :evil:

But had a weekend with my horse that made me really happy: First of all, tried my beloved, stone old, Circle Y on her again - last time I tried it was waaay to wide and was sitting on her spine. This time - it looks like it could work pretty well  And normally she fusses for saddling and bridling (as we are still working on it), but this time she was standing like a rock 

Sunday when I went to the barn, the second I called Raya's name, she stopped grazing (~ 20 acre pasture) and came to the gate to say "hi"  This is the "uncatchable" horse that used to avoid human contact if possible  No wonder I was on clould 9!


----------



## Blue

Roadyy said:


> Please add her back to the prayers and the doctors as they do their job.
> 
> I did take DD out to ride Saturday in the cold wind and it took a bite out of me. I was down for the count Saturday night and most of Sunday morning. Soaked in a pure hot water tub til the water was below luke warm then ate a bowl of chicken noodle soup before tucking in tight under the covers.


Roadyy, you and your dear family have never left my thoughts. Stay strong


----------



## AnitaAnne

For Greentree and TJ (everyone else too) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmN08_x-Xj0&app=desktop


----------



## Blue

Guess what guys, I have a grandson I didn't know about! Go figure these things come out over the holidays. Not really sure what to think about this. I have a grandson in Ga. that Ive not seen or even talked to for over 12 years. We've called and tried to contact them, but they pretty my made it clear that they're not interested so….. I've just about had enough of the holiday drama. His mama contacted us through FB so a bit of a tizzy goin' on here. She seems like she's nice, but anyone can sound whatever way they want on line right?

Did a ton of baking today and had my nails done. Going to get after the house cleaning tomorrow.

I'm tired. Going to bed. Seriously considering writing a book….. later:smileynotebook:


----------



## Blue

Grrrrr…. The entire first half of that post got lost! WTH?

I responded to Anita and Happy and couple of others. Ugh!


----------



## Maryland Rider

SwissMiss said:


> *MR*: Do you also have a saltwater aquarium? I always wanted one, but _not_ the work involved!


No saltwater since 1984 or so.
Trimming the plants is bad enough.
I used to raise Panther groupers and blue triggerfish.
No more, the expense can be through the roof.


----------



## SwissMiss

Maryland Rider said:


> No saltwater since 1984 or so.
> Trimming the plants is bad enough.
> I used to raise Panther groupers and blue triggerfish.
> No more, the expense can be through the roof.
> View attachment 732201
> 
> 
> View attachment 732209


Love triggerfish! They are just beautiful. However, I always tried to stay away from nesting ones... Plenty of scuba divers have bad bruises as a hint they were too close :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> NM: Don't say this until you have rode a decent gaited horse.


 


SwissMiss said:


> *Nicker*: I second (third? :wink the notion that you didn't have the pleasure yet to ride a _good_ gaited horse. Rode my friend's TWH gelding, and my friend swears he's very smooth - for me that gait was just jarring my bones. He had a SSH mare for training/sale, and she was smooths as silk. Unfortunately was in no position at that time to get that mare... Maybe a good thing in retrospect, as I discovered Peruvians, where even the "bouncy" ones are sooooooo smooth


 
Wow! You guys love your gaited horses!  I never said I wouldn't ever ride gaited horses, I said they haven't/hadn't convinced me switch! I've actually never ridden one, so I am not saying yay or nay....but I can say I am partial to my QHs, as most QH people are! :wink:

My friends ride Kentucky Mountain horses. I had a chance to buy one, and was going to under my friends recommendation, but that fell trhough prior to me getting Jay.

As far as TWH, my only exposure to them was when I competed, and they were there being shown saddle seat. That just wasn't my thing.... 

MOrgans, I had forgotten until AA brought them up. While in college I cleaned barn for a husband/wife who bred morgans. (needed extra cash) They were OK horses, but nothing that impressed me and made me go, wow! I want one of those!

I also 'broke' an Arabian for a fellow while in HS. Actually it's problem was that it hated men, so having me ride and work with it really wasn't helping. LOL Had my boyfriend at the time ride it, he got bucked off. (he had absolutely no reason to even be on the horse, he knew nothing!) She was a nice little horse....but little like Rainn. Maybe 14.1 I like BIG, TALL horses! The fit my near 6' frame better!:wink:

HOnestly, if someone were to offer me any breed horse, I would probably take it....but I have always had a spot in my heart for QH or QH mixed with something...Quarter/Draft....Appendix QH.....

Busy day yesterday.....another didn't get home and eat dinner until 8:00 night. Meetings, shopping, chores.....I think I am about ready for Chirstmas tho. 

Any words of wisdom to dealing with a pregnant co-worker? This girl is generally the nicest person....the last week or so she has turned awefully glum. Yesterday she was almost impossible to make happy. (poor husband, as I am sure she was putting on her best game face for me) It happens every year where I work...knowing vacation is coming, people become mean and irritable. Does that happen elsewhere? I really don't get it....shouldn't we be :loveshower: that vacation starts soon? Why be a Grinch? 

Back to the pregnant one....is this a normal thing? She is due in May...so I do not even know what tri-mester she is in....She has a long way to go yet!!!! I met a girl in grad school who LOVED being pregnant. She was happy and pleasant. I truly do not understand!

Weather is looking crappy for the holiday break. Thinking the Gods are telling me to clean my basement. :icon_rolleyes::x

BLUE, actually, I like hearing about your famly drama....makes me feel good we ain't the only ones! :hug: Just go :icon_rolleyes: and have another glass of Bible juice. I'll join you! LOL

That's about it. 1 1/2 more days......I can make it.....and with a smile on my face!  (easy to do if I stay away from the adults! LOL)

Corgi, thinking of you!

Roaddy, prayers and hugs your way. May peace find both your families this Christmas.

PH, I often think of you guys when I ride. I think that is why I take so many pictures. I think, OH, I want to share them with my 'family'. 

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, Hahaha, o no, my dear. You are not the only one!

I'll touch base later. Gotta hit the road early. Have Christmas dinner shopping to do and I am hating these crowds so I'm trying to go really early.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Rick*: hope you are feeling better. more soup and rest can only be a good thing. praying for DD.
> 
> *HP*: arab cross sounds promising. the age is a consideration, tho if you ride her and really like her you could do a PPE and see what that shows before committing. it is ridiculous that you aren't able to try the standie before you adopt. don't blame you for wanting no parts of that.
> 
> *Twalker*: cookies sounds yummy. hope you have a fantastic holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> Bad weather moves in tonight and may last for a week, so got Phin out today. Knew we would be riding totally solo and expected him to be a bit silly with the wind and the front coming. He was def up and took advantage of an @ss driving past (who revved the engine and honked) to try and up the pace, but it wasn't anything a couple good climbs couldn't fix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that he was somewhat silly, but it was more from feeling good than really being afraid (rather reminded me of riding George when he is in too good a mood!). We wandered up and down and all around. Jumped a bunch of deer, which Phin has now figured out we chase if possible.. we about caught one small doe, which was pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/9snx1ZOVOaE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the way home, couldn't resist the weird training opportunity that presented itself when Keith was getting their tree into the house. Phin wasn't concerned about the tractor or the lifting, but the dragging of the tree over the railing and the barking of the dogs over his head was not his favorite. He only jigged a bit though and looked like a giraffe - so very proud of him! And he settled right down afterwards, walking home quietly.


Merry Christmas to you too! Hope you get to ride. I just love your pics and videos.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
NM, I feel for your pregnant co-worker, I was miserable through both of my pregnancies. A combo of feeling sick,tired and worrying about various complication I had meant I was not exactly joyful! Only thing I found easy about having kids was getting pregnant in the first place! There are good reasons why I only have two kids.

Roaddy, you and DD are often in my thoughts. I hope you have answers soon.

Blue, I hope the family dramas don't muck up your Christmas. 

MR, beautiful pics of the fish

Horse breeds...we don't have many, if any, gaited breeds here in Australia. Or not that I've seen anyway. Most horses here are Thoroughbred, standardbred, QH, Arab or warmbood. There a few heavy horses about, and of course ponies. I'm not a thoroughbred fan, and much as I like Arabs, they tend to be too clever for me and my novice skills. Boston is my first QH, and I love his personality, but not sure if that's the breed or just him?

Had my cast off today, yay! Thumb still looks messy, but at least it should improve from here. Still not allowed to use it, so the dr put a bandage on it to "remind" me not to use it. She knows me well!


----------



## Roadyy

The procedure went successfully. She was back in her room for a few hours then sent back off for an MRI of her head again for the Neurologist and that meeting tomorrow.

The Pulmonologist is extremely confident he knows what the spots are and has decided to go ahead with having the tests run there locally instead of sending them off to Michigan. They should be ready tomorrow afternoon.

He did a lot of research with her symptoms and the blood test results because they were just so abnormal to anything they have seen. Finally he found what has become a near perfect match of symptoms and results as well as identical appearance of the spots. Its called Choriocarcinoma cancer and is developed where the Placenta would normally grow. It is a very rare cancer that is a fast spreading type that develops after pregnancy. It is curable! If this turns out to be what she has she will go in the medical books due to being one of a small hand full of cases documented.


The only other thing we know at this time is she should get to go home by Christmas.


Hope everyone else is well and that you all have a Merry Christmas.


Cookies to you too.

Buhbi


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Roaddy, 
You're right, just did a quick google of that cancer and it's got a 90-95% cure rate! If it has to be cancer, at least it's treatable. I hope she is recovering well from the procedure. You've all had a tough time lately! It's great that the doctor was willing to think outside the box a bit and look into the rarer diseases it could be. 

I'm off to bed, it's 10.30pm here.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Bue*: wow, a "new" 12 year old grandson. More family drama, jeez. Def time for some bible juice! I remember some times in my life when so much craap was going on, I wanted to just run away. Eventually it passed, TG. 

Write that book!! 

Thank you so much for the Christmas card! That was so sweet of you. I haven't even sent out one single card. Once again I am too far behind to catch up. 

*TJ*: it sounds like Happy is going to get that mare, she looks so sweet. You are going to have to settle for the Breyers this year... 

*Nicker*: Pregnancy hormones can really make some ladies loopy. Think of PMS to the 10th power. Tell her she looks lovely as you pass quickly. 

Morgans like their one special person, and can be butts to other people. I am in love with that Morgan up near Happy. If I didn't have so many horses...

*Happy*: can't wait to hear how you like that little mare. She just looks so sweet. Would get a vet to verify her age, but horses that are taken care of can be ridden a long time. Her back looks good in the pictures, that's the main thing. 

Are you going to look at the Arabian gelding too? He is about the same age isn't he? Would be a good comparison. 

*VickieRose*, hand is progressing well! very good to hear that, easier to ride with two hands, lol. 

*Roadyy*: good news indeed! Have faith in the good Doctor and God. 

*Phantom*: Tree over the balcony! Way to use that equipment! Phin is amazing putting up with that. Plus chasing deer? WOW. You are such an awesome trainer! Ever thought of making a little side income? I could send you Chivas for a while for some de-spooking, you could use him as a demo of your skills. 

*SwissMiss & Ellen*: Would LOVE to ride with both of you!! Chivas would be in horsey heaven with a couple of gorgeous mares at his side. 

*Twalker*: You sound busy! Have fun with all the baking.

*Corgi*: praying for you and your momma

Everyone else :wave: another doctor's appointment this am, this time for a friend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS- Nicker and Phantom, please pm me your addresses so I can send out these Breyers. Thanks!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Roadyy - good news that your daughter has a treatable diagnosis and good everyone should be home for Christmas. You and your family at still in our tights and prayers. I wish you and yours a joyful Christmas.

Blue - Wow! A grandson! Maybe this is a new beginning of a wonderful relationship. Wishing you a happy and peaceful holiday with family as well.

Happy - I wish you the best on finding the right horse. So exciting! I don't worry much about breed or gender, but try to consider each animal on their own merit. I've found over the years there is good and bad in every breed, and the connection and match you find with the "one" won't likely be based on breed, unless you are looking for a performance partner to compete at higher levels. 

Corgi - thinking of you... I hope you get things sorted with your mom so y can enjoy a reading and peaceful holiday.

Nicker - pregnant women go through a wide range of emotions due to the hormones and they affect each woman differently. All you can do is stay positive yourself and offer support and friendship. Don't try too hard to "fix" things. It is also a tough time of year for many as it is a busy and an emotional time. I try to cut every some slack, including myself. I hope you have a nice relaxing Christmas.

To everyone else, Merry Christmas!! I hope you all have a lovely holiday with family and friends.


----------



## Celeste

I finally have a few days off! I pretty much skimmed through all the posts.

The injured vet tech was bitten on her hand and arm, but it was only bloody and not serious. They had treated that dog many times before with no problem. I thought he was uptight and I wanted to muzzle him but they all insisted that he was sweet. In the future I will walk away from a dog that I have a bad feeling about if they won't muzzle him. Anyway, there was no permanent harm done. We all get bitten, scratched, kicked, etc. once in a while.

Now that I have time off from both jobs, it is raining. It rained three inches during the night. It is so wet outside that it is like a mud bog everywhere. Maybe this is the Good Lord's way of making me get some much needed rest when I would really rather get outside and ride.

I have gone through and liked a bunch of posts, but I am too overwhelmed by the multiple pages I just caught up on to comment on everybody's stuff.

I loved the northern lights pictures. I always wanted to see them.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: can't wait to hear how your shopping goes. also interested to hear your opinion of the gaited horses. i suspect that each horse's gait is still very dependent on the individual. while I haven't ridden too many gaited ones, i did not find the TWHs movement to agree with me, whereas the foxtrotter was heaven. paso fino was comfy but barely covered any ground. icelandic was also not my fav, but boy did they cover some ground.

*SM*: sounds like you have a great bond with Raya.. obviously have put a lot of work into it. exciting to hear your saddle may fit. now just need to sit in it! 

*Blue*: don't even know what to say about surprise grandson - my cynical nature can't help but wonder why they suddenly wants contact after all this time..

*MR*: those fish are amazing. i would imagine raising them was a ton of work.

*NM*: hormones can do crazy things. one of my coworkers was happy as could be during her first pregnancy, but was a raving #@$% during her second one. just smile at your preggers coworker and keep a safe distance! i am also muttering about the weather.. trying to remind myself at least its not snow?

*VR*: glad the cast is off. good to remember not to overdo it. sounds like that will be an interesting scar

*Rick*: hoping for some clarity with the DD and doctor tomorrow.

*Celeste*: glad to hear the tech will be ok. i was all about muzzles so don't blame you for wanting to listen to your gut. just not worth it!!


Been rainy here, so after taking MIL grocery shopping I have been finishing up stuff in the house (wrapping last minute gifts, cleaning, etc). Company is coming tomorrow evening. 

One of the Tevis photogs finally got our NorthEast group pic up:











Also got some final confirmation on my trip to Florida! Going to be a whirlwind weekend for sure.


:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Been reading all. Wow...on all of it. Not feeling chatty enough to comment on stuff, due to work latest oddness (things aren't quite as they were at first presented).

Don't know yet if I'll be going out to Janice's DILs place on Christmas Day; prob'ly not, supposed to snow.

Saw a great Christmas picture on a friend's FB page, from a friend of hers. Thought about just posting it on Christmas Day, but doing it early, in case anyone wants to share w/others. Cool picture:



Love to all, as always...


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Looks like I am going to ride that Arab mare on Wednesday. :


Am off tomorrow, will look for your opinion


----------



## NickerMaker71

Breathe everyone breathe........that is what needed to be said today at work. :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes: CHILL people CHILL! Where is the Christmas spirit????

Mamma Bear (co-worker) was hit or miss today. Oye Vye! I try to remember when I had PMS when I was younger and I was a real witch (and I seriously couldn't help it)....so I will just grin and deal with it. Thanks for the input.

POured buckets all morning, but by afternoon the sun came out and temps rose to 60!!!!:eek_color::mrgreen: You know what that meant! :cowboy:Scooted out 'on time' and got a nice 40 minute ride in. Ahhh....


PH, love that photo! What's up with everyone having a white horse? :wink: LOVE your shirt! LOL

Celeste, glad to hear the tech will be OK. HOpe you get some rest too.

Roaddy, good news! Will contjinue to pray.

OK, I gotta call it a day. Pipes had me up at 3:45 for a potty break. Need to settle in for the night.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Evening All:

My vacation starts this evening with a glitch.
Just got home since a piece of network equipment died.
Stole parts from another line.
I will have to work from home some tomorrow to re-address a replacement part.
At least no Washington DC traffic is involved.

PH13: The fish are easy, sprinkle a little food and they are fine.
Plants get a little food each day too in liquid fertilizer form.
This is all simple.

The work is trimming the plants that grow like mad.
About 2 hours every two weeks are needed to keep them at bay.

Night All:
Time for a little Corn and some R&R.
Busy day tomorrow, many errands to run.


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> For Greentree and TJ (everyone else too)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmN08_x-Xj0&app=desktop


I refuse to watch that.....this is a set up!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I refuse to watch that.....this is a set up!


Oh come on, it is ok...who has 8K to spend on a horse anyway? It is safe to watch and in my case dream of when I was young and talented rider. 

I have watched many times, still trying to find something wrong with the darn thing. Of course he is not a chestnut...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Since we seem to be doing Christmas early this year. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning. Hope all is well with everyone. 

Just checking in to say hello and I'm thinking of you.


Buhbi


----------



## greentree

Hughesnet won't let me watch anyway....in January, we are getting rid of this rip off of a company! 

Roadyy, glad to hear that things are looking up for your DD!


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I was so quick and short earlier.

They did another MRI of the brain to see where that mass has changed. It has now doubled in size from a grape to a golf ball. 

They are wanting to start aggressive Chemo on the lower body and Radiation on the brain.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, that doesn't sound good. We need an unlike button. We will all keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Roadyy

Thanks Celeste. 

I will try to give an update as soon as the doctor gets in there with the official results from the biopsy.


----------



## Roadyy

AHGGGGGG!!!!!!! Let us off this roller coaster!!!!!


Just got off the phone with daughter. The results came back it is still not cancer. They now believe it is Endocarditis( infection inside the heart muscle, lining, and or valves) causing the infection spots on the lungs. They are going in through her neck to get down into the Aorta for a look at the microvalve and interior or the heart. She will be in there throughout the Christmas holiday. 

As for the high pregnancy hormone levels they found in her blood tests. They found her to be in two week tubal pregnancy. She will have to take pills to lower her hormones to terminate or it will grow and burst the tube and be fatal.


No Cancer again is the present diagnosis...


----------



## corgi

Rick, I am so very sorry to hear the latest on DD. I don't even know what to say except know you have a lot of people praying and thinking of you. Hugs.

I made the decision to place Mom in a nursing home. It was a horrible horrible decision and I am torn to pieces about it. Mom is not fighting it and I know it is the best decision for her. She will be safe and most likely, much happier. It still does not make it an easier decision. If everything goes as planned, she will be moved there tomorrow. Yes, on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas huh? At least she is a Jehovah's Witness so it is basically just another day for her.

The whole story is so convulated and so complicated that I wont post about it here. Just asking for prayers and good vibes that everything goes smoothly tomorrow and that I can feel some peace because right now I am on the verge of a breakdown. Luckily, I have a strong support system so I will be ok. Just hope Mom is.

Blue either has an abcess or a mild sprain. No major issue. Thankful for that. Havent seen Isabella in over a week. I need horsey time more than ever. Maybe on Christmas Dat. Supposed to be sunny and 70 degrees. Crazy.

Sorry I am not commenting on others posts..,give me a little time to adjust and I will be back in full swing!


----------



## corgi

Rick..just read the update! Rollercoaster is right! Wow!! Hang in there!!! It is going in the right direction.


----------



## VickiRose

Oh, wow Roaddy...your poor DD! She is certainly having a tough time of it. Lucky they picked up the tubal pregnancy, they can go bad real fast! So if it's not cancer, what do they thing is going on with the mass in her brain? Are they still saying deformed blood vessels? Or are they thinking something else? You must be worried sick! 

Corgi, I think you're doing the right thing. The fact that your mum is not fighting it says she probably agrees. I know it's still hard though. In a well run nursing home, she may even flourish. Lots of company, organised activities and no stressing over cooking and cleaning etc. And in your mums case, people there if she feels unwell. 
It's still a hard call to make, and I hope the rest of your family are all behind you on this one. 

News from here? We had a bushfire about 5km away yesterday. Our local volunteer brigades got it under control pretty quick and it's mostly out now. Burnt about 40 acres of paddock and bush land. No property lost and only one person injured, a teenage boy who got caught when the wind blew the fire back toward him. He went to hospital with burns but I don't think it was too bad, mostly superficial. 

Hubby brought home a baby bird that had to abandon its nest because the tree was on fire. It's a falcon/kite/eagle, not sure exactly. I've named him Phoenix. He can't stay though, will be passing him on to a raptor carer today. It's illegal to keep raptors in Australia unless you have a special license. Hubby wants to keep him but with two cats and four dogs, and no big cage, I think he needs to go! 

I'll post a photo of Phoenix later.


----------



## greentree

Please pray for DH's cousin....they lost everything on their property in Mississippi this afternoon.


----------



## Happy Place

Wow, our big ole family is going through some tough times. Rick you and DD are always in my thoughts. 
Corgi- I know personally how difficult your decision was. Let her get settled in. Give it a little time. She may actually be really happy there. My aunt is in a very nice "memory care" center and is thriving. I hope that's the case for your mom.
Greentree- Prayers for your cousin. Was it a fire? Nver good but extra hard this time of year.
Blue- surprise 12 yr old, wow. Interested to see how this plays out. 

Gonna lose battery, back in a second.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- Got me wondering about this job of yours. I have my fingers crossed for you. 2016 will be a positive uplifting year. Just wait and see!

I didn't go see the gray mare. It was rainy, I was cleaning for guests and I felt like I was pushing myself too hard today. My cough will not go away! It got really warm and windy so now I feel like it's an allergy cough. Anyways, the owner was very nice about it. He said that he will be around all weekend and that nobody is going to buy her before then. He said when I come out we will go for a nice trail ride and I will see how sweet she is. I have to google his phone number but I think he is a local trainer, not just some guy. I only got his first time.

Baking tomorrow and putting up the tree. Better late than never huh?


----------



## Happy Place

one more post! I just looked up that phone number. I was right. He's a local trainer and Dolly is one of his school horses. Oddly enough, that Morgan that AA is drooling over is out of his barn!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> one more post! I just looked up that phone number. I was right. He's a local trainer and Dolly is one of his school horses. Oddly enough, that Morgan that AA is drooling over is out of his barn!


That's cool! Sounds reputable. Be sure to mention I am in love with Major. See if he'll cut me a deal. 
Better late than never on the tree. Growing up we decorated the tree the weekend before Christmas. Cut down a fresh one on Saturday, decorated on Sunday after church. 
Fun memories
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy I don't know what to think about the constant changing diagnosis. That is difficult and very stressful. 

Just keep praying all goes well. This is such a tough time. Been such a difficult year for you and your family. It all seemed to start with losing Jesa. Maybe she will come back and the world will be sunny again. *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Corgi what a tough decision you have had to make. It sounds like the right one though. Something no one wants to have to do, but it is often the best choice. Your mother may enjoy it there, doesn't sound like she was happy being alone. 
She might even learn to enjoy holidays. Lots of activities and company for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Greentree sorry to hear of the property loss. Was it a tornado or weather related? I drove through some really horrible storms today. 

Hope the family is ok. Let us know if we can help in any way. 

Praying for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose

GreenTree, what happened? Was it one of the tornados? I hope they are ok.

HP, I really hope you get to try the Arab, I liked that one.

This is the bird DH rescued at the fire yesterday.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Christmas Eve all! 

Roaddy, you and your family are constantly on my mind. Hang in there firend.

Corgi, you too are in there. I may have to agree that a nursing home may be the best place. I know I never had to make the 'final' decision for my dad, but it was oone I whole heartedly supported. He was going to hurt himself if something wasns't done. Finding a nice facility where they are taken care of and where they can find friends and keep busy are sometimes the best places. I think you are making a wise choice. :hug:My mom also had my grandparents in two separate ones. Each was gears for their personalitities. My gram hated the northern cold, and my pap loved being outdoors. He got to stay at a 'house' where he could tinker in the garden as long as he was able, as well as swing on the front porch swing. She in an apartment with nurses around.

TJ, what is going on with the job? The only thing I got from you was that they wanted you back to the school. Sounds like they are fighting over your expertise. :wink:

Green, was it those tornadoes?

HP, I will put up our tree today too! :biglaugh::biglaugh:

Had a terrific day yesterday at work. Just love the class I have. :loveshower: Such wonderful children, well behaved. First year in a LONG time I do not have to keep 'watch' out for mischief. Really nice! This season is geared to the children and I love to partake in the whole 'giving'. Although very simple, each year I give my kids pencils with their names on them. What a HIT! To hear their screams of joy when they discover they are in scripted is enough to bring a tear to a glass eye. :wink: So worth it.

We dismissed early and the weather is still unseasonably warm, so ran over and got a VERY nice ride in. Took a route we haven't been on in a long while. Jay was a good boy despite Amish buggies, Amish kids coming home from school, big dumpster hauling trucks, and the wind. He will look at things, and I let him, as I tell him all is OK. He relaxes then and all is well in his mind. :mrgreen: I think that is key. Let them look. No harm in looking and smelling. Yeah, a torn up garbage bag and it's contents were strewn all over the road.

Sister and brother coming up to day to visit Dad, so I will go over and visit too. Cleaning, wrapping, cooking (just a couple things) in between, and then snacks at FIL tonight. 

Probably no riding today.

I have an old teacher friend who retired many years ago. We stay in contact, but not as much as I would like. She is such a WONDERFUL person. I try to live my life as she does. Anyway, I checked my email this morning and to my surprise there was an email from her. The things she had to say in it (she is so prolific with words) brought me to tears. I didn't realize how much I could use a boost right now. I literally silently sobbed in my bed. (a good, good cry) I so appreciate this lady, and it seems even when I do not know myself when I need a lift....she does, even when we haven't spoken in months. Now THAT is true friendship. She WILL be getting a call from me today, and we will set a date for lunch! :wink: Love her!

Vicki, do you get news about the states down there? I would suspect political stuff, but weather related? Just curious. Also, cool bird!

OK, I better start this day. I am sure I have more on my list than daylight hours. LOL

Enjoy your friends and family. KNow you are ALL in my mind as I cook, clean, shovel poo and saunter off down the road on my Jay. You too, are a big part of my family, and I appreciate you all VERY much!:loveshower:

Have a wonderful day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

I don't even know what to say to Rick & Ladona...such very hard stuff. Both of you are on my mind. Ladona, it does sound like the best (only) solution, but...such a very hard decision. And Rick...big, hug, many prayers...

And Greentree, your DH's cousin's place, how devastating. What happened? Tornadoes were sighted around where my sister lives in Iowa yesterday. Not normal winter weather, for sure.

Gosh, 2016 had better be better.

As for my job, I know I'm not saying much. It's one day at a time. Nicker, I wish it was my expertise being fought over...all it is is "warm body needed here". I felt that my primary mnger rather misled me, but maybe I'm just now understanding how "contract security" works. All I know is that I got all happy about having one, good place to work at & then he tells me "No, not really, but there's vacations coming up you can sub for & maybe R (the other mngr) has another site that's two 12s, so at least that's 24 hrs...".

Doesn't compare at all to the roller coasters that Rick & Ladona are being spun around on, but this little one of mine is taking a toll, not to mention the $$ uncertainty week to week. Plus no insurance, as haven't been w/the company long enough to qualify & that will be another chunk out of a small check when I do. Looking for a real job had better be my New Years Resolution.

Anyway, that's all a downer, that's why I haven't mentioned things.

An FB friend of mine (remember Sibyl, in Italy?) just sent me a $200 Amazon gift card. That blows me away, for sure. Will keep it stashed in my Amazon account. i briefly thought of a Julie Goodnight DVD set that I've wanted forever, but maybe not...Haven't even done my "home study" with the dvds I have & "Bob" like I've wanted to, from depression I guess.

So, that's enough for my whining, going quiet about it again now.



HP, I hope you get the trail ride on that Arab soon, she does sound nice. 

VickiRose, no, that doesn't look like the kind of baby bird that can turn into a cute pet like Celeste's. Be careful, you hardly need another damaged finger!

AnitaAnne, am looking forward to the Breyers, that'll be a boost.

Great pics, Nicker! Glad you got in a ride with your good buddy & have fun meeting up with your old teacher friend.

Blue, I haven't known what to say about the "surprise" grandson. Yikes. You prob'ly do need to write that book.

Well, it's Christmas Eve and I wish everyone well & to have the best Christmas that is possible for all. 

Love, TJ.


----------



## VickiRose

Nicker, it all depends what is going on in more local news, but we do get some of the US political stuff, and any major natural disasters. But I don't watch a lot of news programs, it can get depressing!

TJ, I really hope they sort out your hours at work, it's got to be frustrating!

I'll attach a pic of what the baby bird would grow up to be


----------



## ellen hays

The storms went thru and so far I see no damage here. Really somber this a.m. hearing about the fatalities, injuries and property loss that occurred because of the storm system. I am going out to feed and check everything out. 

*greentree* so sorry for your family members loss. Hope everyone made it thru ok.

*Rick* Hope when the roller coaster stops, your DD is well and safe.

*Ladona* I can't imagine having to make a decision like you have. You did the right thing. I know your mom is grateful to have you to help her thru.

*Vicki * Glad you have given the little bird a second chance. It will grow into a beautiful bird. Take care and don't reinjure your thumbs. Glad your Dr. is wise to you

*Celeste* Sorry the only time you have had lately for some riding time is rainy. It's a soggy mess here. If riding is done here, it will have to be on the service roads. I believe in muzzles for anything that has a set of teeth and can't speak humanese. Better safe than sorry. If someone asks me if my dog will bite, I tell them if it has teeth it can bite. 

*PH13* Thanks for sharing the Tevis pic.:thumbsup: I watched the obstacle vid. Really enjoy it each time I view it. Thanks again for thinking of me and giving your encouragement. Very nice Christmas present. :thumbsup:

*TJ* Neat Christmas pic. Hope the job situation gets better. Give Tim a Christmas hug for me. Be careful if you venture out to J's.

*Nickers* Glad you got a ride in. Never can get enough of those.

*MR* When I read of your underwater gardening, I always think of the Beatles' song about the octopus's garden under the sea. Good hobby you got there. Especially with growing corn while soaking up R and R:wink:

*Swissmiss* Thanx for the advice about the nesting Triggerfish. Would love to get together and ride. Hopefully, we will have a quiet spring with few storms. I feel like we have had our quota. Hope you made it thru the stormy situation alright. So glad Raya is such a joy to you. I understand that lifting joy we experience from these wonderful equine companions. Inner peace for sure.
*
Blue * Hope you were able to miss the crowds. Hope you are doing well.

*Twalker* Hope you and yours have a good Christmas. Hug Lady for me.

*HP* Hope you got to ride the Arab. Also, hope that smoke inhalation was not serious. I guess I will have to wait til spring to clean my oven and open the doors and turn on the fans.

*AA* Hope you are safe and the storms fizzled out before getting to you.

*Koolio* and* Natalie* Have a merry Christmas.

*SueC* I miss hearing from you.

*Stanley * Try to chime in sometimes.

Please forgive if I have missed anyone.
Hope everyone has a great day. Couple more gulps of coffee and I am headed out the door.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## greentree

Yes, the tornadoes. They lived in town until a couple of years ago, when they bought a farm, and he left the tire store and opened a barbecue stand. He said BOTH houses were destroyed(the picture I saw is a small stack of sticks), but I don't know if they built a new home there, or if there were just two houses when they bought it.... Thankfully, his DB lives in Memphis, so they have a place to stay.

Ladonna, I know that decision is difficult. 

Roadyy, gosh, I wish they would get DD off that roller coaster ! Praying for you all!


----------



## Blue

Well Happy Christmas Eve!

*TJ*, I really hope things come around soon for you. I know what you mean about feeling frustration with our situations and then hearing the news and reading about what others are going through. I'm blessed for sure so matter what complications come about.

*Roadyy*, There's just nothing I can say. Sometimes the universe can throw us a curve and all we can do is keep swinging. Best wishes for you and your family.

*GreenTree*, please give us more info when you can. What horrible devastation back there.

*Happy*, hope you're feeling better soon. Want pictures of everything you look at!

*Corgi*, Big hug! You are doing the right thing for your Mom. That's all you can do. 

*Vicki*, I couldn't see that picture you posted, but I can just imagine!

*Stan*, Hope you're well. Would love to hear a little something soon.

*Maryland*, Merry Christmas! I have to work this afternoon, but I'll be enjoying a little shine of the apple moon this evening.:wink:

*Nicker*, How wonderful to hear from such a respected person.

Gosh, our little family has gotten so big and wonderful! I know I can't possibly respond to everyone, but please know I read all posts and think of you all.

My Christmas wish this year is for just one day where no one hurts, no one is hungry and no one hates. Seriously, is just one day too much to ask?

:loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

More listings. They just dropped the price from $1000 to $700 on this guy. They are trying to move. I will see him for sure this week.
Great trail horse done parades and barrels

This guy looks cute. He's a big ole boy! I know that farm is a sale barn. They get lots of decent horses in the $1500 to $2500 range. Registered Missouri Fox Trotter Horse For Sale - *Safe, Smooth & Slow*


Farmer just texted that they are leaving town until Jan 3! I saw he put two round bales out. Good thing I will be around to fill the water trough. Sheesh.

I was up coughing all night so I guess I am headed in to town for some cough medicine.


----------



## Roadyy

Just a very quick pop in to say Merry Christmas to all my friends. I will try to catch up from my last post later. Just wanted to make sure I got this in.


----------



## greentree

You KNOW God has other plans for you...

DH's cousin, DW, child, and BIL and SIL were at the house, heard the tornado coming, all got into the closet, and the tornado took the entire house, complete with the CARPET FROM BENEATh THEIR FEET.....and left them standing there. Left them standing there, on the empty foundation.


----------



## Roadyy

Ok. Another medical update.

I listened in on the Doctor as he was giving them the information.

1st. The spots on the lungs are blood clots coming from the pelvic area. They are going to put an umbrella style filter in her main artery to stop the clots from getting to the lungs, heart or the brain.

2nd. Getting the Neurologist involved to figure out the mass in the brain. Either remove or figure out what exactly it is. They still have no clear picture from the MRI, CT scan or X-ray as to what it is.

3rd. They are looking to do a full hysterectomy to remove the cause of clots and any more tubular pregnancies.


THey are looking to do the filter tomorrow.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*corgi: *so sorry that things have been so stressful with your mom, but sounds like you are yet again looking out for her best interests. hopefully she will really like the place you have found for her. both my great aunt and my grandmother went to "senior care communities" and loved it. hope blue is feeling better.

*Vicki*: glad the fire was contained away from your place. bird is really neat but would imagine not the easiest thing to care for.

*HP*: lots of prospects! can't wait till you get to start seeing them for yourself.

*NM*: glad you got some saddle time yesterday as it sounds like you needed it. amazing when a friend knows just what to say! hope your lunch date is very soon.
*
tj: *hope the job situation figures itself out. very scary to life from week to week. gift card was a lovely surprise.*

greentree*: wow. not even sure what to say about such a horrifying yet miraculous event. very glad your family is ok. stuff can be replaced.

*Rick*: continued prayers for your DD and family.

*ellen*: glad your place weathered the storms. crazy weather for sure.  give Peaches some extra carrots for me. hope you get some saddle time soon.


Monsoonal rains continued yesterday, so despite the warm temps there was no riding. Silly beasts insist on standing beside the sheds instead of in them.











Our company arrived last night. This morning we met with Gina for breakfast (DH had to work) and then went to her barn to help with barn work. Her knee has been acting up, so I was happy to help. Company, a city boy, got a tractor driving lesson!











Weather was unreal today.. 68 with peeks of sun. Everything is still super soggy though, so Phin got a reprieve.











I do Secret Santa with another group of internet friends.. and boy did I get the best give ever from mine:











Yes, that is a hand-done pencil drawing!! She is an amazing artist. We have several other pieces she has done for us, but this one just blew me away.


Wishing everyone the best Christmas possible. So blessed to have found this forum family. :loveshower:


----------



## VickiRose

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Maryland Rider

Merry Christmas to All:

Roadyy & Corgi hang in there and keep us posted.

Trying to keep things slow moving around the home front here.
2nd day off of work and I didn't have to work from home like yesterday.


----------



## tjtalon

2 more hours till off work...very quiet here.

Texted back & forth with Janice. her DIL isn't having dinner until after 4pm tomorrow, & that will be too late for me (snow starting in afternoon 7 will be getting dark).

So going to go out in the morning and help Janice feed. I can't think of a better Christmas, to be around the horses & give them their hay & breakfast mashes. and to see Janice.

God bless us everyone.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Merry Christmas!

May you all find the small little blessings in each and every day.

Enjoy time with friends and family today. (and of course your fur babies!


----------



## tjtalon

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## corgi

Merry Christmas from Isabella


----------



## corgi

Merry Christmas from Blue


----------



## corgi

And finally, Merry Christmas from Wyatt. 
As the saying goes, Corgi butts are the best!


----------



## tjtalon

Spent the morning (in freezing cold) at Janice's. We got everyone fed, then dug around in the storage set for a set of Christmas "deer antlers" to put on J's mustang Fire for a funny pic. We didn't find the antlers, but did straighten up & rearrange a decent portion of the shed!

J took pics of me with each of her 5 horses (my sister begged for pics this morning when I called her, she wanted so much to be able to go haul a hay cart thru the frozen muck & mud to feed horses...that woman has her heart in the right place, for sure.) Will post those pics on a separate post.

When I got there, J & I walked down to the pens together, & said hello to her 4 girls on the way. Bailey came up to say hi, which she hardly ever does. what was funny was Spirit; she came rushing up to us, tossed her head over the fence, & snuggled in for a big hug from me (over the fence, mind). J said "She never does that!". When we turned to go away to say hi to Callie, Spirit flung her head around & kicked the fence with her front hoof & snorted!

J said "She NEVER does that!! She really likes you!". A considering look came on her face & she said "You know, we gotta figure out a way for you to own her, or at least lease. She responds to you like she does to no one else, I've noticed this before when watching the two of you together".

My jaw dropped, of course, & I sputtered "God willing!"

Well, we proceeded onto saying hi to Callie & Spirit, feeding, storage room, pictures. J gave me little gifts (a message pad, a leather cowboy boot key chain,
bath salts, a magnetic bookmark, 2 beautiful ceramic horse head decorations [look **** cookies!] & a horse pic calendar...I gave her three decorated pinecones & the book "Riding Fear Free" as there's a supplement for teachers).

When I got in my car to go home, after we'd hauled some trash from the shed to the trash bins up front, she said "You know, it's true. I've seen it. Spirit sees something in you, or maybe you see something in each other, but whatever it is, she wants to be around you & take care of you. She likes & laughs at just about everybody, but there's something else in her behavior that she doesn't do except with you."

I just stared at Janice & said "When my attention is full on her she listens tome, the second it wavers she takes control...& laughs at me!" J said (laughing), "But she'll never not take care of you. She just needs the leader in you"

Wow. The J said "You do realize that you'' never ever be paying for a lesson, right?" I said "I'll work my butt off for lessons". She just nodded & said "You already have. Just come when you can. You have your horse, she needs exercise, & we can do lessons (on Bailey) when I can".

Wow...

So....I think for my future real-job search, I will pray for the one that will give me time to go work with Spirit & be able to save up to lease her.....

That's my Christmas Story & I'm sticking to it!


----------



## tjtalon

(ps I'd ordered the "Riding Fear Free" book for Janice because she said she wanted it, but when I got there this morning & she wanted to pay me I said "Merry Christmas!" I feel good about that). Ok, pics:


Me & little Arab Mimi:



Me & TB/QH Bailey:






Me & TWH Spirit (tap your face, ask for a kiss & she gives it; cookie treat for doing so, of course):





Me & little (very) old QH Callie, J's "love":






Me & mustang Fire (asked J today if he had been BLM; no, but both of his parents were):


And Spirit giving a spontaneous kiss on her own (yes, she got the cookie, which was her point...):





Time for me to make a dinner & settle in to find Christmas stuff on tv (Tim has been wanting to have tv/Mom time since I got home, & has now gone to sleep, giving it up...it'll be a nice surprise for him then).

This has been the best Christmas I think I've ever had.


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, forgot to say; I told J about AA's generous gifting of most of her Breyer collection to members of our forum family & what i had chosen. She said that the "Big Lick" gait in TWHs is very natural to some TWHs, that she's witnessed it when some she's seen have been at liberty & having fun, but that it's something natural & gliding...NOT the excessive thing that it became/forced into with showing (we were on on way back up to the house at this point, but ...soring...head shake from her "they just went way too far, it's pretty when it's real & not forced...".

Ah, that clears that up for me. Something fluid & pretty that humans messed with...geez, that never happens, right?!

MR, I'm gonna be studying up on TWHs....


----------



## corgi

So glad you had a good Christmas TJ! You deserve it.
Hubby's beloved Scuffy was a TWH. He was an amazing horse. He was a super trail boss and would go anywhere you would point him. His canter was like a rocking horse and his gait was as smooth as silk. Gosh, we miss that horse.

The only thing he did that was irritating was if you were trying to have fun and run barrels on him, he would purposely kick them over as he went around them.

He was a clown.


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, Wow! I don't know if it's good news because theres something they can do, or bad news because its not without its risks. Roller coaster is right. Still sending best wishes and hoping yu have a nice Christmas.

*Greentree*, Incredible! Absolutely incredible. Truly blessed. So happy for your family. Not because they lost so much, but because so much was saved! I'm a little teary eyed right now.

*Phantom*, that drawing is beautiful! What an honor. I have a question for you. I know you use a GoPro. How do you mount it? I got one for Christmas and so excited! But when I ride I wear different hats depending on the weather. Don't wear a helmet. Is there a harness that I can mount it to my chest or shoulder?

Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you the best !


----------



## Eole

I'm working through Holidays in ER.
Just dropping by to wish this forum family:

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!*

I hope to catch up with you in a few days,


----------



## greentree

Blue, the tears are going around...I am tear y reading TJ's story and looking at her pictures!


----------



## Maryland Rider

TJ: I am thrilled that you had a great time with Janice and the horses.
It is a great thing that she looks out for you and your desire to be with the horses.
Keeping your dream a reality is a great thing.

Christmas was celebrated early (noon) at SIL's
Huge family gathering (15) around the table.
1 of the 15 was still in the oven, found out DIL is going to have a baby.
I will be a grandpa around August 1st. 
They have been holding out to tell us as a Christmas present.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue: GoPro chest mount.


----------



## greentree

Yay, MR, a Grandpa!!

Here, we are smoking cheesecake....hard to light, but....lol! We made this at Thanksgiving, and it was great, then DS made some yesterday when we smoked the ribs, and then decided he needed one to take to work tomorrow. There were no gluten-free cookies for the crust at the convenience store....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Merry Christmas!!

*MR*: congrats to you and your DIL! is this your first grandchild?

*NM*: Pipes is so cute. what did santa bring her? did santa bring Jay a new saddle?!

*corgi*: love the pics of the ponies, but Wyatt took the cake. :wink:

*tj*: sounds like a wonderful way to spend christmas to me! agree with janice that spirit needs to be yours somehow. i would like to give janice a huge hug for recognizing how hard you work and rewarding you for it! that pic of spirit kissing your cheek has profile pic written all over it (as well as frame on the wall at home). is Fire's forelock and mane braided or is it curly?! hope the weather isn't pounding you too bad now.

*Blue*: MR showed you the chest mounts for the GoPro. I don't personally own one but have seen others riding with them. can't wait to see your vids!!

*Eole*: hope your shifts are quick and quiet.. 

*greentree*: smoking a cheesecake?! i can't even imagine how that would taste (and have to admit, it brought some pretty funny images to my mind).


We had a lovely Christmas. Santa was extremely generous. We not only had the pleasure of unwrapping, but got to watch the animal show too:








Then, Sonnet would have to sit on the shreds:











And of course.. boxes!











I got a bonanza from DH: new bridle and reins for Phin, new light coat, new heavy coat, and new please-don't-shoot-me jacket!











All of DH's family gathered for supper at Keith and Gina's. When I carried Gina's horse in, she assumed it was for Tyler (as she knew he was getting one) and said it looked so much like Gisele and how cute it was.. the look on her face when I told her it was hers was priceless. Tyler was also impressed with his.. and every adult in the place also took a turn petting it (its automated, responding to touch by neighing and moving ears and blinking eyes and shaking tail).











Watching Tyler open his other gifts was the dessert entertainment.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Merry Christmas to All:

Strange weather hear in Maryland.
A/C I have had running for two days now.
Trying to keep @ 72 degrees, humidity has been terrible.
I also may need to build an Arc, I have seahorses in the field.


----------



## corgi

Maryland Rider said:


> Merry Christmas to All:
> 
> Strange weather hear in Maryland.
> A/C I have had running for two days now.
> Trying to keep @ 72 degrees, humidity has been terrible.
> I also may need to build an Arc, I have seahorses in the field.


Here too MR. AC has been running because the humidity is so bad. The rain is relentless and the heat is ridiculous. Didnt feel much like Christmas. There is always next year.


----------



## Blue

Lol, now you back there know how Christmas usually feels here! We've bbq'd in shorts before. We actually got a little flurry of snow and it felt so Christmassy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Lol, now you back there know how Christmas usually feels here! We've bbq'd in shorts before.


We were grilling in short sleeved shirts today! There were windows open, etc. Def not the normal (our normal high is 36F and it was 68F today).


----------



## SwissMiss

Merry Christmas!

My day started today at 4:30, when a "nice" thunderstorm rolled in... DS, DD and the cat are all afraid of storms, so we suddenly had the whole family in our bed :icon_rolleyes: To DS' dismay DD fell asleep again and slept until 7, so he had to wait to unwrap presents, lol. Poor child 

Rest of the day was a whole whirlwind of happy, very excited kiddos, one thunderstorm after the other and temps about 80 degrees. During a short break between storms we chased the kids outside and I went to see Raya... The "water crossing obstacle" has increased a bit more in it's difficulty, as it now reaches her belly... If she ever gives me any attitude on the trail because of some water, I will laugh at her :wink:

Read all the posts, but my brain suffers from post cheese fondue narcosis :winetime:, so I will leave specific comments for a later point in time :winetime:


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> Didnt feel much like Christmas. There is always next year.


I am not missing any cold weather!
I have spent Christmas in warm climates and have no issue with it.
Due to the seahorse issue I am not riding, that is the true problem.
Would be happy if the ground would freeze, then all the crunching begins.

I am used to a Spring thaw not a continuous haven of mud and such!
Good thing it wasn't cold, would have been several feet of snow!

Maybe I need an Earnail or a Donkey Kicking!
Sorry "A Million Ways to Die in the West" just started.
Closest thing I have to riding this evening.

PH13: 2nd grandchild, hardly ever see the 1st, daughter ditched me, another topic for sure.
I shouldn't say never, just once in a while.
This one will be around a lot though.
Oldest son is always around, we share similar hobbies too!
Horses, aquariums, and guns are on topic!

I should be trimming the aquarium plants tonight but?
It will have to wait for tomorrow though.
Corn and sleep are in the evening menu now.

It was a great day, I am tired and stuffed!


----------



## VickiRose

Tj, I loved your Christmas story, and am thrilled that J sees the special relationship you have with spirit. And great pics!

MR, congrats on the new grandchild.

Phantom, loved the vid of Mia. 

Corgi, Wyatt's photo made me laugh. Such a fuzzy butt!

GreenTree, I just read what happened to your cousin....whoa...scary stuff!

Blue, can't wait to see the GoPro vids!

Christmas Day here started with breakfast with the inlaws at our place, then lunch at my sisters and dinner at dads. I don't need to eat for a week...!
Kids loved their presents. They were very spoilt this year. The inlaws bought them a cheap, unlicensed, Suzuki Vitara 4wd for driving around on the farm. They have to share, but DS is pretty excited with it! It's been driven miles and miles already! Complete with dogs in the back! 
We got the kids a big trampoline, it's rated for up to 150kg, so the adults can bounce too! Put it together today and re-lived my childhood!! (It's harder than I remember)


----------



## VickiRose

Hmm, summer is definitely here, first bot fly. Boston hates them, he charges around the paddock, chases Rose and behaves like the world is ending. He came racing over when I called him, ears back, head like a giraffe. I killed the fly and his head drops, ears forward and he does this huge sigh..."thanks Mum!" Gave him a carrot, all was well with his world


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Enjoyed everyone's stories!

TJ, I am beyond happy for you! What a wonderful story, and I too had tears in my eyes when I read it! :loveshower:

MR, congrats!!! HOw many children do you have?

PH, you hit the jack-pot!! 

Corgi, you know I Love that corgi butt! :wink:

Had a very nice Christmas here. Starts here with my DM coming over for presents and breakfast. I am spoiled for sure! Lots of horsey stuff...but my favorite is a photo printer. (I love to snap pictures.) I can print from my phone! Can't wait to try it out!!

Then, I had the great fortune to take a ride. Weather was high 50s here. I"ve been saving the news....I FINALLY found a saddle for Jay!!! We brought it home last weekend. It was the last one I tried, the one I had initially had my eye on, but it wasn't in the showroom. Go figure. After all the trials, and learning they don't keep a sample of each on the floor, I learned to ask for what I knew was in stock.

This thing rides just as nice as my old one, but FQH bars, and BRAND NEW! I've never owned a piece of tack quite so nice! I have saved for a long time for it. Feels good to hand over cash and know I earned it with my presentations. 

Jay seems to love it too! We cantered and cantered down the roads yesterday. What fun! :runninghorse2: I will post pics. Some you will see a Santa hat on him, then after I tried to canter with it on, it was flopping all about on his head. I thought..it was in my best interest to take that puppy of as we galloped down the road. LOL

Dinner was at SIL with a grand present opening at the end. That is always fun. SIL got me the BEST gift of all. A pair of socks....I'll post a pic. LOL She was afraid I would be offeneded, but I just laughed and laughed...as it is the truth. I prefer animals over humans. Hahaha

Maybe she finally gets me! :wink:

A really nice day. Today DH works, so Pipes and I are just hanging out. Supposed to start raining, so looking forward to a movie, as my house is CLEAN! Yea!!

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

OH, forgot to mention. R and D had invited me to ride on Christmas day, but the timing just wasn't right.

When I was out riding yesterday afternoon, I ran into R. They didn't go off to ride, they decided to ride the roads and see if they could find a way through the woods to our place.

Well, he told me D was a nervous wreck riding the roads. She even got off at one point when a bicycle approached them. She said, "I don't know how Nicker does this! And she's afraid on our simple trails?"

Hahaha, funny how we get accustomed to our ways. I've always ridden those roads, even as a kid. It's my way of life.

A nice compliment!  For sure!

I don't know tho....I don't think much about things we encounter on the roads. I have just expected my horses (including Jay from the day I brought him home) to deal with the environment, whatever it may be....old TVs tossed out of trucks, blowing Wal-Mart bags, etc. I do get a bit nervous when truck/trailers, or big dump trucks pass....as they fly and are big and large and loud. But I still expect them to handle the situation. I just try to find a place to get off the road a bit.

Really tho, if the horse isn't exposed to that much road commotion, as theirs isn't, it may be fearful. Maybe that will change if we get some trails btw our places. It would be nice for quicky rides when there isn't time to haul an hour away.

That is why I also like to take Jay to the Metro parks. No the trails aren't as 'tricky', but he certainly is exposed to a barrage of sights and sounds! 

OK, have a great day!


----------



## Happy Place

Seems like everyone enjoyed their Christmas. We had the clan over for dinner. I made a Prime Rib and we gorged on it LOL. We only exchange presents with my MIL and DS (and the neices and nephews) Once they hit 18, we just enjoy company. It takes a lot of pressure off the Holiday.

DS got me a really cool Horse drawn delivery wagon to go with my Christmas Village. DH surprised me with cash in my stocking to buy what ever I need once we find THE horse! I was not expecting anything other than the horse (isn't that enough?) He said he tried to go to a tack shop to get me some things, but he couldn't figure out what to get. I've got a fair amount of things to get me started, but I will still need some reins, a saddle pad at the very least.

Today is a recover and regroup day as everyone is coming back over tomorrow along with my brothers family. They are coming in from NM. Tomorrow is appetizers and desserts. I've only got to run out for a meat and cheese tray and bake a few more cookies and I will be all set.

Monday starts the horse shopping FOR REAL!!
View attachment 733801


View attachment 733809


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning! Have been reading everyone's Christmas stories & enjoying the pictures!

Nicker, congratulations on the saddle! That's awesome, bet you're relieved at finally finding a good fit for both of you. Love the Santa hat on Jay!

MR, congratulations Gramps!

Greentree, I can't imagine smoked cheesecake, but if there's cheesecake involved, it's gotta be good...

Ladona, I've seen that clown-ness must be a TWH trait. Spirit sure has a sense of humor; she'll stand with her front feet planted in her grain pan for her own entertainment, seemingly admiring her nice hooves. J said she can't/won't canter unless she's going very fast in her gait, I think that's why i feel pretty secure on her, 'cuz she won't break into a canter just for the fun of it.

Dawn, Fire's curly forelock & mane is "natural beauty". he also has a very thick winter coat (he's been tested for Cushings, but doesn't have it). He's not used as a school horse, so Janice's kid students don't get to braid his mane (they'll certainly braid others' as much as possible!). Oh, took you up on the new avatar idea!

Blue, now we get to see Go Pro pics/vids as soon as it gets attached to you, right?

Weather sounds very weird, so warm/rainy where it shouldn't be. It didn't snow much here yesterday, but has gotten pretty cold. My mother asked me yesterday if there was a lot of snow; sometimes, but then it gets weirdly warm & melts, then freezes, then melts, then snows. Odd.Yesterday morning at J's was ice on frozen mud, so hauling around the hay cart wasn't too bad.

I work today, but not till a 3p-11a shift, then tomorrow off, then 4 days of day hrs at 2 different places. Have no idea yet what's after that...

Almost New Year everyone....


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Boxing Day! The day after Christmas is another holiday here where ever he is supposed to box up the old toys and send them off to the less fortunate. Sadly, it has become the equivalent of Black Friday with sales and shopping. I prefer the more traditional customs and will be avoiding all retail shops today.

It looks like Christmas brought lots of good cheer and happy times. I am envious of the warm weather some of you folks are having. It is about -15 here with a blanket of snow. Very Christmasy though...

MR - congratulations on becoming a grandpa again!!
TJ - I was so happy to hear your beautiful Christmas horse story. It sounds like Spirit needs you as much as you need Spirit.
Nicker - congrats on the new saddle! Very nice and worth the effort and time in finding the right one!
Corgi - I love the pictures and hope you had a nice Christmas.
Happy - I am anxiously awaiting new horse reviews... 
Vicki - wow, first day of summer!! I'm just a little envious...
Blue - the dusting of snow must be beautiful there.
Phantom - it looks like a great Christmas for you despite the rain.
Roadyy - I'm thinking of you, your family and DD and hoping you had a joyous Christmas.

I had a lovely Christmas here. Christmas Eve, I cooked a tradition Norwegien meal which we shared with friends. Christmas morning was quiet with DH, DS and I. We missed DD but enjoyed the day and eggs Benedict for breakfast. We FaceTimed DD FROM Germany in the afternoon. She enjoyed a lovely German Christmas. I got out to see Koolio and spoil him some on Christmas Day, but didn't ride. I'll go today. We had a lovely Christmas dinner at my cousins house last night with Turkey and all the great trimmings. Today, I ride and we relax around the house. Maybe this afternoon, DH will get the Skidoo fired up for some winter fun, or if I warms enough I may get out and ride the horses here at home. It's pretty chilly, with temps well below freezing...

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio said:


> We missed DD but enjoyed the day and eggs Benedict for breakfast


Now there's a statement! 
One of my favorites!
Poached in water or special tray?
Hollandaise sauce, scratch or packet?
Canadian bacon or do you substitute?
Salivating already, almost as good as lamb chops.

Sorry all, I got excited about that meal.


----------



## Blue

Hey all, just got home from work. Whew! Busy. So much so that I was getting stressed as there's no backup for me. My shift relief came in early so they put her on and let me go early! I really needed that.

*Swiss*, I'm familiar with that particular narcosis!

*Vicki*, are your kids enjoying the trampoline? We go our kids one many many years ago. Within the first hour oldest son had a sprained knee! Eeee gads. Did you get that safety net thing?

*Nicker*, son and DIL went for a ride today (even in 30 mph winds!). He said that pad worked great! Saddle was way more secure and his step was much better. Sadly, they got into some rocks and he ended up favoring that left front anyway. I don't want to put pads on him, but may order a set of boots to go over shoes for the rougher trails.

So glad you finally found a saddle that will work.

*Happy*, I so admire your Christmas village and i'm a little unnerved that I can't find mine. Husband says he didn't go through everything so it may still be packed up somewhere.

*Anita*, with all the talk of Breyers I decided to try to restart a collection of the holiday versions. I had quite a collection many years ago, but it got thrown away or given away when my mother was mad at me for something many years ago. I started with year with the "Peppermint Kiss". I think they do a version for most of the holidays.








*TJ*, the videos will need to wait until my new mounting strap comes. Husband didn't know if I would want the chest or head so I ordered both! I'lll figure it out as I go. There are some trails that I'm really anxious to record.

The weather HAS been weird! Horrible wind and cold today. I even put a blanket on old man Bart. The up side is that it's so clear you can see the San Francisco Peaks from my house. Really beautiful. I have confidence the hours will work out. 

*Koolio*, there's few thing prettier than a light dust of snow on the high desert. We are blessed here. BTW, what exactly is involved in a traditional Norwegian dinner?


Well, I'm exhausted and have tomorrow off before back at the grind on Monday. Weather should be cold but calmer wind so I'm determined to get Lacey out for a ride. My new harness for the Go Pro won't be here until next week, but …… maybe I can figure something out. Plus I'm out of Bible Juice, so I'm in a bit of a panic.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Vicki*: no wonder the kids liked their present. that sounds like way too much fun.

*NM*: so glad the saddle is a success. had to chuckle at the hat image.. could have been one exciting ride! 

*HP*: love the addition to the xmas village. cannot wait for horse shopping reports.

*tj*: hope work isn't too bad and things get figured out for future weeks..

*Koolio*: what is a traditional Norwegian meal? love hearing what everyone does on a special occasion. 

*MR*: hope you found yourself some eggs, after being so excited about breakfast. did you get your plants trimmed today? any saddle time in the future?

*Blue*: hope you get your ride in. love the breyer.


Fairly quiet day here. Weather was not very nice so DH did not go sit in a tree. Company left after breakfast as hoped for outing (taking the dogs for a walk) was not to be. Did some projects around the house then went back to Keith & Gina's for dinner with her family. Her brother missed his calling as a stand-up comedian, so left with full bellies that ached from laughter.

Hope to get some riding done tomorrow.. but the rain has begun again, so may be swimming instead. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Koolio

Maryland Rider said:


> Now there's a statement!
> One of my favorites!
> Poached in water or special tray?
> Hollandaise sauce, scratch or packet?
> Canadian bacon or do you substitute?
> Salivating already, almost as good as lamb chops.
> 
> Sorry all, I got excited about that meal.


Poached in water
Scratch Hollandaise sauce made with sour cream, egg yolks and fresh lemon garnished with a bit of paprika
Real English muffins, toasted to a golden brown
Canadian bacon, of course!!

I gotta say, I do make spectacular Eggs Bennies!!!


----------



## Koolio

Aah, Christmas Eve dinner... My grandparents were from Norway and so this what we have had on Christmas Eve as long as I remember. My grandparents are gone now, but we keep up the tradition. Everything is made from scratch of course!

Swedish meatballs in gravy, seasoned with nutmeg
Pork ribs first browned in lard then baked low and slow for about 2 hours
Mashed potatoes
Lefse - a potatoe flatbread served with butter and sprinkled with sugar
Roddekal - purple cabbage cooked with apples, sugar and vinegar
Peas and carrots
Pickled herring
Lutefisk - white fish soaked in lye and then boiled, saved with a cream sauce (I didn't make it or serve it as I'm not a fan)
Rice cream pudding for dessert ( one serving has a peeled almond hidden in it. The person who gets the almond, gets a present)
Krum kaka - a light rolled funnel cookie, eaten filled with whipped cream
Pepparkaka - a thin, light crispy cookie seasoned with pepper, cloves and cardamom.
Aquavit - (aka reindeer drool) a Scandinavian liquor flavoured with caroway. It is kept in the freezer. The year we had Aquavit from Iceland and Denmark.


----------



## tjtalon

Got home from work just a bit ago. 'Tho dizzy from being up since 5a, can't just go straight to bed; besides Tim is in my lap, he needs the attention (he dislikes this shift maybe even more than I do. At least he's stopped upchucking about it...)

So, got caught up...

Dawn, work tonight was so quiet all I did was fight to stay awake.

Blue, that's a very pretty Christmas Breyer! And for the "light dust of snow on the high desert" I remember that sight from my time in New Mexico. Beautiful (& especially since that's about all the snow that ever came!). I think I'll always miss New Mexico.

HP, looking forward to horse shopping news. Yeah, can't go wrong with reins & saddle pad to start...maybe a bag or two of horse treats too. How about fly spray, you'll need that (but, then, you already have that stashed)... Ok, stop me, I'm vicarious horse-stuff shopping...! (love the horse drawn delivery wagon, that's too cool).

I forgot to mention to Ladona how cute Wyatt's booty is! Yup, it is, I laughed out loud.

Tracey, between your Eggs Benedict & the Christmas dinner, I'm now hungry & it's way too late to eat! For the dinner, I'll forego the Roddekal (cabbage hates me. And I've never tried lutefisk, even 'tho love fish; I can't get beyond the lye-soak thing).

Nicker, I love those socks! Also just eyeballed your picture of Jay's saddle again...very nice looking saddle, but looked for my own benefit at the placement. I've gotten better at placing Spirit's saddle on her (the Aussie one I like, although she can wear 3 different ones) but always manage to get it just a bit too far back & Janice has to adjust it up. Last time she showed me to feel under where the bar was & just to put that right behind her shoulder. I'm determined to get it right, so can finally tack up all by myself...

...especially since Janice will be laid up twice instead of once. She learned that she has to do the knee surgeries one at a time, for a medical reason I won't say for her privacy. So, the worst knee on Jan 5, then home for rehab/recovery, then the other knee a couple or 3 months after that. She's not liking this idea, being a very active person (rivaled only in how-many-things-can-be-done-in-one-day by our Nicker, lol!)

So...my teacher being basically looking at a lot of out-of-commission time, I need to be able to tack up Spirit without her & do it right. And, oh, she wistfully wanted me to be able to feed on Friday mornings, since I know the hay thing now, but I can't commit, because I never know what day I'll have off. Dang. I'd be out there every day if I could.

Have been thinking about Spirit; it's not likely that there's a snowball's chance in h*** of my leasing, let alone owning, but knowing that she thinks I'm pretty much okay (& good for a laugh) feels very good. Gives me a lot of motivation to improve things for myself & in my world, so can be better-ready for her. My body needs worked on, I've let myself slide. With Sybil's Amazon gift card, I've ordered a "Rider Core Trainer". Read all the reviews carefully, & decided that for where I'm at, it will be beneficial (I'd post the Amazon thing, but don't know how to do that here. Will take a pic when I've got it & have it assembled).

Wound down finally...later all, all have a good Sunday.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

VERY, very wet here this morning! Was awoken by thunder and lightening.:eek_color: After the lightening subsided, I took Pipes out for a potty break...it's warmer outside than in! :confused_color: Crazy crazy weather!!

TJ, don't look too close at that saddle placement, as it was a bit far back when I took that picture. That was after a ride without a breast collar or anything. Seem to be still fighting the shifting problem a bit still with this saddle, but I think it's b/c of the shimmed pad. Although, he seems to ride the best when the saddle is in that position.

I try to place the front concho (which is generally where the bar starts) right at the back of his shoulder blade. If you lift up the front of the saddle a bit and stick your hand in there, you can feel the blade and get an idea of placement.

I've ridden in the saddle about seven times now. it feels wonderful!  I even have the stirrups the same length on this saddle. On the other, I had them uneven b/c of my leg length, but thought since I was starting new, I would try to train my body to accept that. So far I haven't had any aches or pains. 

PH, I giggled to know you caught the whole flippy santa hat thing. LOL Yea, I started giggling too thinking of the 'what if' of riding down the road with that thing flipping in his face! EeeGads! He stood like a good boy as I unbuckled from atop him! 

Never told you guys the whole final saddle saga thing last weekend. I took saddle #3 back, and as I walked in carrying the saddle, the manager literally said, with a very sharp tone in her voice...."You've got to be kidding me."  Talk about being mortified! "What's wrong with THIS one?" she asks. It did not fit my horse at all!!!

The lady who had been helping me came right up, as another girl did too. I was tripping over myself with apologies, which the two sales ladies were like, "Stop it! We have to find the right one." 

It's not like I was trying all these saddles for fun! And really...I enjoyed driving over there, more than an hour each way FOUR times! Not really!

The second girl who stepped in to help me was going to PT school, and she had stood off the sides all this time, but decided with her background she wanted to help. She _*really* _listened, and really got it b/c her mother has similar issues. She also suggested a foam seat pad, which is nice and cushy on the tushy. (but I haven't needed it, but kept it just in case!

later the mangager did a 'drive by' as I sat in a few more saddles, made a comment as if to soften her rudeness. 

Anyway, this saddle was one I had my eye on, but didn't sit in until I had exhausted my list. I literally sat at my computer, made a list of saddles they had in stock, and we had them bring them out for me to try, as they do not keep all saddles on the floor. (just words of the wiser for anyone shopping!)

Anyway, I am very happy to say I will not have to go back and face that manager again....even tho, I would have if I had too. But :clap: it worked!!!

I may call in there and ask to speak to the ladies who helped me and thank them and tell them we got it right this time. We had built a little relationship! 

Got a little ride in yesterday. Hadn't planned on it, but the rain held off, and it looks as if it's to rain for days...so I took advantage.

Koolio, that meal sounds interesting! I will try anything once! :wink:

BLUE, had the pad worked! I found a thin rubbery grippy liner to put under mine to help it stop slipping. Works great! Not sure about when it gets hot....but will work things out as we go.

Need more coffee.....will be back!


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> *MR*: hope you found yourself some eggs, after being so excited about breakfast. did you get your plants trimmed today? any saddle time in the future?


No eggs yet, but that meal is on my to do list for New Years.
I will fit it in somewhere.

I woke early and back at cleaning out mom's condo.
Also had to take my uncle grocery shopping.
Mom's brother is 86 and he only drives if absolutely needed.
By the time all this was done I filled in with a trip to the fish store.
Found some awesome driftwood for the new tank.
No path is yet clear through the underwater jungle.
Everything is a complete mudhole and looks to stay that way.
Riding as most winter seasons has not happened yet.
Once condo is done I have 1 room to complete in the basement.
Truthfully I may not ride until late March or April.

Today back to the condo and more work.

Since my wife and I both ride many things go on hold for the "off season".
Also have a lot of brush clearing to do in the spring, including burning a few stumps.
Never enough time.


----------



## NickerMaker71

I'm back! LOL

Got invited to the 'riding ladies' Christmas party! It's tomorrow. Looking forward to that. Even tho I don't really ride with them....they are the ones who kinda scare me b/c they want to 'trail ride', but their horses are arena horses and spook at everything! 

They are good conversationalists, so I will go, and feel wonderful they invite me! 

M texted me last night and wanted to get together today for 'food and presents'....but being the introvert that I am....my tolerance for people right now is on EMPTY. I wanted yesterday and today to recharge my batteries, as Monday and Tuesday are chalked full again. She seems to be in a 'mood' too, so didn't really feel up to dealing with that. I asked if she wanted to meet tomorrow..........still waiting for a response........ugh, that is what I do not have energy for.....I know she is in a 'mood' as I had sent her a picture of Jay's new saddle and.................NOTHING! Not a single response!  

Here are some pictures of Pipes with her new ball. She loved the one at the nursing home, so I bought her a Mega Jolly ball..........it lasted a mere 20 minutes before she killed it..............:icon_rolleyes:

Also, a picture of Jay from yesterday. Very windy at one point.

OK, chattered away long enough. Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Nicker, so glad that the saddle is a good fit. I hate saddle shopping. Took forever to find one to fit Boston, he has huge shoulders, a flat QH back, but a pretty big wither, and I had a small budget (and a big backside to fit!) I'm glad that you find this one comfy for both of you.

Koolio, I think I will pass on the lutefisk...makes you wonder what they were doing when they came up with the recipe originally...maybe making lye soap with fish oil???? But the eggs benedict sound yum!

I can't remember who asked about the trampoline, but yep it has a net cage thing and pads over the springs. Kids are getting plenty of fun with it, they plan on camping out on it tomorrow night.

Ciao all!


----------



## Happy Place

Todays Christmas party is cancelled. It was for my brother. He and his family were flying in from NM. They got stuck in Dallas for hours before their flight was cancelled. Everything shut down due to storms. They couldn't reschedule. No hotel rooms. They rented a car and drove 7 hrs back home. On the way home they ran in to ice and snow storms in the Pan handle! Who knew Texas would get snow but not Michigan. Hoping they are safe and sound asleep now.

So, house is clean with food up the wazoo. I half halfheartedly thought about doing some test riding. I was up most of the night coughing. My chest and ribs are sore from it. I think I will try to get some sleep and stay inside as much as possible. I do need to go feed Nike and check the water.

I spent a bunch of time window shopping! Of course, I won't buy a thing until I get the horse. So far I picked out a saddle pad, reins (I have a bridle but the reins are dried and cracked), waterproof blanket, stirrup turners, a halter and a new set of brushes. The brushes just put me over the top for free shipping LOL. It all depends on the horse. I don't have a breast collar and may need one. If I get one of those little arabs, I may need a new bridle, just not sure. Lots of fun shopping though.

I found this beautiful ranch horse. He is 16 and a bit out of my price range. He looks awesome though and I love his big ole butt! Watch his video. Does something not look right with his left hind leg?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Ckds1je9E


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I didn't have time to watch the entire video but I like his attitude. And 16 is not old in my book. Sorry your family got stuck. Have you heard form them? I'm assuming everything is ok.

Anyone heard from Roadyy?


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *
> 
> Anyone heard from Roadyy?*


*Blue, check your FB. Maybe he hasn't had the time or space to check in here...*


----------



## corgi

73 degrees and the sun is shining. Gorgeous Day! So after I cleaned and put away all signs of Christmas, (This is one that I will want to forget) I went out to the farm. It is pretty much under water/mud except for the pea gravel round pen so I decided to work on some bareback and bridleless.

Isabella was an angel. First of all, she came running to me when I got to the gate. She hasnt done that in a while. I never have to catch her but she used to run to me all the time. I loved seeing her stiffly running to me and nickering.

When we got to the round pen, she was slightly disturbed by the big green ball that was rolling by itself over in the arena. The wind was howling!! She spooked sideways once after I just mounted, but luckily my balance is pretty good and I just laughed at her. I wonder what she was thinking. She had to be confused as to why the ball was rolling erratically with no one in the arena pushing it. Silly horse.

Our turns were pretty good. I spent a lot of time with my hands up in the air,just enjoying her movement and feeling my back relax for the first time in over a week.

Her whoa was pretty bad. When I was ready to get down, I leaned down to her ear and told her I needed one good whoa and if she did it, she would be done and could graze on the good grass outside of her field for a while. I Turned her with my body to go once more around the ring and then took her toward the middle and leaned back, said whoa, and released all the energy from my body and she stopped. :loveshower:

I love this horse.

I felt more like myself today than I have in a while. Horses are so healing. Magical creatures, they are.


----------



## corgi

Enjoying her reward for the good whoa, no reins, no bridle, no saddle.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I drove through nearby town.
Cherry blossoms, maple, and forsythia are all in bloom.
Go figure!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: sorry to hear your family couldn't make it. hope they got home before the worst of the storm hit. ice is no joke. i watched the video (though the resolution was terrible so had a hard time seeing too much detail).. don't care for the way that horse moves behind period. i suspect it stems from his very stocky-seeming conformation. he does appear to have a workmanlike attitude and be quite well trained.

*Blue*: glad you had a good ride! very jealous of your whoa.



I had hoped to ride with Gina and/or Christine today but both got sidelined by family commitments. Seeing as it was record-setting warm, I decided to get Phin out anyway. DH said he wanted to reload some shells and didn't mind my abandoning him. Unfortunately, he decided he wanted to get some stuff done in the garage instead, after I had already caught Phin and was in the middle of tacking him up. First the truck started up and was parked outside in the driveway.. then the big tractor fired up and also was parked to idle outside. The garage is right on the other side of the wall from the barn aisle and the driveway is just on the other side of the sliding door right behin him (which was closed).. so Phin was happy to use the sounds as an excuse to tap dance all over. So we had a lesson on standing without fidgeting (which was only moderately successful).

Went out to get on him and had to play the stand-beside-the-mounting-block game for 5 minutes before he would be still for me to mount. I had just put a foot in the stirrup and was swinging my leg over when the leaf blower fired up.. *sigh* I did make it all the way on, but then had bring Phin back to the mounting block to remind him that he isn't to walk (leap) off until he is asked. Got back on and off maybe half a dozen times before he stood on a loose rein. :icon_rolleyes:

So.. off we went looking for his brain. The ground was still somewhat slimy from all the rain, so I decided it was going to be a lesson in walking. And walk we did, in a very tense way, looking like a giraffe on crack.











Maybe his brain is up here..










Nope!

maybe up there..










Nope!

maybe there..










Nope.

any brain here?











I thought we _had_ found his brain here.. and then the rain came. Not just a shower, but a deluge. You would have thought he was being attacked, as all he wanted to do was tuck his tail and run for home. After some discussion that finally resulted in a dozen walk-like-a-giraffe steps, I got the heck off and led him the rest of the way home - the ground was just too slimy to continue the discussion from on his back. Trudged home getting very wet and marveling at the fact I was outside in a soaking wet tshirt in late December without being hypothermic. A small plus. 

But.. who would have guessed that the key to finding his brain was soaking his head (and his body.. and his saddle.. and me)! After a mile of trudging into the rain, he finally heaved a big sigh and decided life sucked, but fussing about it wasn't going to make any difference. 











Once we got home, it was nice enough to stop raining for a few minutes, so I worked him in hand around the yard for a while in an attempt to reinforce that coming home does not = done. He was Mr Perfect by the time we were finished.

"Sorry Mom.. but look how cute I am in my new tack!"




















Ah the joys of green horses.

:icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

That's beautiful, Ladona! (now it's my turn to get teary eyed...). Happy for you! Nothing heals the heart like a horse, for sure.

Nicker, I laughed (sorry..) at your story about the ladies in the saddle shop. Maybe send them a big bouquet of flowers?! (And sorry Piper killed her toy so fast...are you going to get her that tether-toy thing I saw on your FB?)

MR, that sounds like it was a pretty sight...but pretty weird, huh? I swore I saw a robin yesterday in the big tree outside of work. Kept thinking it had to be one of the winter finches, but it sure looked like a robin. 

HP, I watched the video, but am not experienced enough to see what you're seeing w/his left hind leg. I did kinda wonder why no trotting was shown (or maybe I missed it).

I got up so horribly late, but after that shift I just had to sleep in. Got laundry done, but (note to self) will never do it that late again, even if I have to handwash some things to tide me over. Washer/dryer competition was intense, & one doesn't argue with Russian women. Got outta there alive, 'tho.

I've always kept up my Christmas decorations until right after New Year's Day, but packed it all up & put the stuff away while the laundry was (finally) going. Just felt the need to get the new year going, I guess.

Since the few big chickens/roosters that I moved to make room for my little tree & decorations seem to be just fine where they are, I'm going to put my 3 Breyers on the top of that bookshelf & leave spaces for the 2 that AnitaAnne is sending.

Going to go do that, & bake some chicken legs for work lunches. It's a sunny 30 degrees today, have my windows open a bit for fresh air (feels balmy after 2 days of gray skies & 16 degrees).

I'm rather hoping that I have a couple of days off (preferably in a row) before Jan 5. I'd like to get out to Janice's before she has the surgery.

Later all...


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, I loved the search for Phin's brain, made me giggle!
Corgi, I'm glad that you and Isabella got to spend some quality time. 
Happy, I agree with PH, the horse moves very weirdly in the back end. I'd stay well clear of that one. Has a cute face though.


----------



## tjtalon

Not sure if this will be of interest, but back when the Breyer discussion was going on, I'd mentioned the English saddle I'd made for my Big Ben. I'd gotten Breyer's little kit for saddle & bridle, but the saddle was just a flat saddle shaped piece of fake leather with no definition. So, underneath that piece, I built the saddle up (by 1/4 inch at least), & made a proper pommel & cantle from leather I had. The bridle/reins in the kit was alright, but braided glittery red embroidery thread for some flair.

Here's Big Ben's saddle & himself "tacked up" (he's now on the top of the bookshelf with my flea bitten Arabian [which might get sent to Dawn at some point, if she doesn't already have it...Dawn?] & my Gypsy Vanner, awaiting Man O'War & the TWH):









Enjoy...!


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> Happy, I agree with PH, the horse moves very weirdly in the back end.


Then it wasn't just me, in my "what am I seeing"; I thought his back end just seemed very stilted in his movement.


----------



## tjtalon

PS those stirrups need shortened by at least one hole, lol...


----------



## SwissMiss

Happy Place said:


> I found this beautiful ranch horse. He is 16 and a bit out of my price range. He looks awesome though and I love his big ole butt! Watch his video. Does something not look right with his left hind leg?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Ckds1je9E


will be back later, but just stumbled over this.
Maybe I am seeing things, but it could be similar to this?
https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...iew&id=3&vid=d74a4d5a9436975c40e4dcaa93f36c72


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, I third the back end of that horse. I felt like he really lifted his back legs real funny like. NOT good at comformation at all...so didn't want to say antything, as I thought maybe I was seeing things.

LOL TJ, I guess the ladies at the saddle shop thing should be laughed at.....NOW! But at the time, I was so embarrassed. I did tell E, the one who helped me the whole time that I was going to bring her cookies. LOL She said she would prefer margaritias!!! LOL Maybe I should send them a box of chocolate or something. I do get several boxes from kids...we don't need it all. :wink:

NOt much here...except RAIN.. Flooding everywhere!

Dropped off my gift to R and D tonight. Breakfast with M tomorrow as well as farrier visit and Christmas with the horse ladies.  I think I am recharged to do it all! LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Looked at that video real quick that Swiss posted. First thing I thought of....neuropathy. My dog Maggie had it. Do horses get it? I suspect. My initial thoughts.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Is that second video of a horse with stringhalt? Don't speak whatever language the description was in, but that is what it made me think of.

HP did they have any conformation shots of that horse in whatever ad you saw that linked the video? Would love to see the hind end and if that explains the wonky movement.


----------



## Happy Place

I can't seem to find the ad on that horse now. He just seemed tight through his back end to me. Arthritis in his hocks and or back? IDK. I think it's good practice to look at videos and pick out odd things. Give me some experience for when I am looking at the live thing.

Brother texted me. It was a 9 hour drive home and after 10 hours, they were still 200 miles from home. They ran into snow and ice in Texas and lots of folks don't know how to drive in it. He is at a hotel, getting some sleep and might stay for a day to let things thaw before he finishes the trip.

I am just dragged out today. My stomach is upset from eating too many cough drops. Tomorrow we are expecting rain and ice and Tuesday will be back up to the 40s. Hoping I can rest one more day and see horses on Tuesday. So frustrating to be sick right now!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> Is that second video of a horse with stringhalt? Don't speak whatever language the description was in, but that is what it made me think of.
> .


Sorry, the English word escaped me
But yes, the horse has stringhalt (or Hahnentritt in German). The last 2 videos were -allegidly- from the same horse...


----------



## Blue

Hmmm… now I have the time to sit and watch the video and can't find it. O well. 

Didn't get a ride in today even though the afternoon was beautiful. For some reason I feel cold. Really cold and I feel uncomfortable breathing the colder air. I really don't want to get sick again. Just got over the head cold. Got some laundry done and cleaning up a little. Made some crusty rolls with my new Kitchen aide but didn't like that recipe. I'll find another one to try. Made a spicy stew with leftover prime rib. It was really good.

I have to work tomorrow afternoon, but have Tuesday off and my new GoPro harnesses are supposed to arrive then. Maybe they'll get here early enough in the day to test them.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello All! 

I am late posting and have been reading everything backwards! (last in - first read) 

I had a change of plans right before Christmas. Found out a cousin was coming that lives in New Zealand. Haven't seen him in years, and he was always a favorite of mine. We got into lots of mischief as youths together:wink:

Anyway, Tuesday about 7pm found a kind soul to work for me Christmas Day. Took off the next morning after stuffing everything (including the rodents!) into the car. Drove through lots of rain before realizing bad storms were coming through. 

Tried to beat the storm but didn't make it. I got about 2 seconds warning. Heard take cover immediately; seconds later the heavens opened and I couldn't see a thing. Car was trying to blow off the road. Scary stuff. Drove very slowly trying to make it to the next exit. Finally made it to an overpass and parked with all the other cars. We sat there about 15 minutes before it let up. 

My son said that was the small one, had a bigger one behind it. Managed to out-run that one as we were moving in the same direction. Storm was traveling at 60mph, and I was going quite a bit faster!! 600 miles in 12.5 hrs, thanks to the storms 

After that everything went really well. Shopped Thursday for all the cousins, and helped DS prepare house and dinner for Christmas. Christmas was fabulous, then had the cousins' reunion on Saturday. Drove back today. Four onlooker delays, and storms for the first 200 or so miles, but drove the 600 miles back in 10 hours.


----------



## Blue

Anita, Holy Moley! Glad you're back and seem to be ok,. That was pretty scary but glad you got to see the cousins.:lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: I love that you are starting your Breyer collection again!! We all need one (or two or twenty) 

*TJ*: Your Christmas sounds perfect!! Loved all the pictures, but especially the one with Spirit! So wonderful to hear J thinks she is your horse too!! I can't wait to hear of that happening :loveshower:

Hope the work situation settles down a bit. It would be Nice to get regular work and regular hours. We are not able to get any overtime anymore, and it rather hurts the paycheck a lot more than I realized. 

*Nicker*: Your saddle saga is quite the story!! So good to hear you found the right one, and it looks great on Jay! Love the hat but glad it didn't go sailing away. 

I am like your friend D; roads are much more worrisome to me than trails. Chivas has a fit when we pass bikes. Usually the bikers on the trails are kind enough to stop and let him see that they are just people. Not sure someone on the road would do that.

I used to ride along the roads as a kid and thought nothing of it. But now the traffic is so busy, and suburbia has encroached so much, the drivers are not concerned about horses riding on the road; they would plow them over.

*Phantom*: Loved Mia's video!! She got it opened, but where's the gift??
Sonnet celebrates Boxing Day everyday, lol!

The "hunt for Phin's brain" game was hilarious. I might have even snorted when I read about your fancy leaf-blower mount-and-leap. 

*Koolio*: Have to say, thank you for explaining Boxing Day! I always wondered what was celebrated. Black Friday is awful, don't need another one!! 

*Corgi*: How is your DM doing now? Has she settled in yet? Tough times for you and her, but good to hear Blue is better and you had a great ride on Isabelle. 

*Happy*: Cute horse, but something very off in the video. Plus all that walking, very unusual to see a long video of just walking. 

*Greentree*: smoked cheesecake sounds wonderful!! So very thankful your DH cousin and family were safe. The loss of the house and everything is very difficult though, especially at Christmas. 

*Roadyy*: praying for you and DD today and especially tomorrow. 

gotta go now, but read all just no time to respond to everyone!


----------



## greentree

AA, so glad you made it back in one piece! That sounds like quite a marathon, but how wonderful to get the holiday to see him!


----------



## Twalker

corgi said:


> Rick, I am so very sorry to hear the latest on DD. I don't even know what to say except know you have a lot of people praying and thinking of you. Hugs.
> 
> I made the decision to place Mom in a nursing home. It was a horrible horrible decision and I am torn to pieces about it. Mom is not fighting it and I know it is the best decision for her. She will be safe and most likely, much happier. It still does not make it an easier decision. If everything goes as planned, she will be moved there tomorrow. Yes, on Christmas Eve. Merry Christmas huh? At least she is a Jehovah's Witness so it is basically just another day for her.
> 
> The whole story is so convulated and so complicated that I wont post about it here. Just asking for prayers and good vibes that everything goes smoothly tomorrow and that I can feel some peace because right now I am on the verge of a breakdown. Luckily, I have a strong support system so I will be ok. Just hope Mom is.
> 
> Blue either has an abcess or a mild sprain. No major issue. Thankful for that. Havent seen Isabella in over a week. I need horsey time more than ever. Maybe on Christmas Dat. Supposed to be sunny and 70 degrees. Crazy.
> 
> Sorry I am not commenting on others posts..,give me a little time to adjust and I will be back in full swing!


So sorry about your mom. We had to make the decision to have Dad in a home before he died. He just couldn't take care of himself. I feel for you.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> AHGGGGGG!!!!!!! Let us off this roller coaster!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with daughter. The results came back it is still not cancer. They now believe it is Endocarditis( infection inside the heart muscle, lining, and or valves) causing the infection spots on the lungs. They are going in through her neck to get down into the Aorta for a look at the microvalve and interior or the heart. She will be in there throughout the Christmas holiday.
> 
> As for the high pregnancy hormone levels they found in her blood tests. They found her to be in two week tubal pregnancy. She will have to take pills to lower her hormones to terminate or it will grow and burst the tube and be fatal.
> 
> 
> No Cancer again is the present diagnosis...


This is just crazy. Praying for a great outcome and healing vibes.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Sorry, the English word escaped me
> But yes, the horse has stringhalt (or Hahnentritt in German).


No need to be sorry.. I sure as heck don't know that word in any other languages! Hardly a term that is used frequently (hopefully).


*Blue*: hope you are feeling better. a shame to miss a ride but much smarter than making yourself potentially sick again. hope the timing works to try out the new harness upon arrival.

*AA*: what a miserable travel adventure. very glad you are ok and that the visiting part went well.


----------



## Twalker

Caught up now. Boy, lots of activity here.

We had a very quite Christmas with my brother and his SO. Most my family is out of state or country.

Had a scare on Thursday before Christmas Eve. I was at the barn helping with lessons when the radio said to take cover that a tornado was spotted. We have 8 very scare kids and horses. Luckly the tornado missed us. It wasn't on the ground long and mostly it was out in open country.

So wet here but freaking warm for us. No riding for me. I hope to ride this week.

Thinking and praying for all of you that are going through some rough times. Hope all gets better soon.

Have a great week.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I actually feel better today so I plan to ride tomorrow on my day off.

*Walker*, glad the tornado missed you. It's scary hearing about it on the news, I can only imagine living it.

I have a sister that lives in east Texas. Hoping she's ok. She hasn't returned my calls in over a year so I gave up trying. Figuring if she needs anything that her church can't provide she'll call me.


----------



## Happy Place

Got a text from my brother. They stayed in the hotel and slept for 12 hours! When they got home, they found out that their luggage made it to Detroit! Now he has to drive back to El Paso to return his rental, pick up his car and file a claim for his luggage. For that trouble, the airline gave them a free dinner at PF Chang LOL. Glad they are home and safe.

It rained and snowed and iced this morning. The roads are bad. We have a dr. appt for DH this afternoon, hope that clears up. Tomorrow is supposed to be in the 40s. If no other catastrophe happens, I will find a horse to try out LOL. Still coughing and not feeling up to par but I can't stand not riding.

Anita I am glad your scary trip ended well!
Rick- let us know when you get more info. Keep praying!
Corgi- Hope mom is settling in ok. You need a break!
TJ- what if a miracle happened and a job opened up closer to the barn? Good things are coming in 2016. Keep believing.

:cowboy::cowboy::cowboy: Keep on Keeping on!


----------



## greentree

HP, that sounds like quite the ordeal! Glad he wasn't traveling with AA!!,

Woot! DH is hitching up the new internet router right now so we can kick the crooks at HughesNet to the curb! Bluegrass gave us a 2 day trial to be certain it works at our house. No telling what DH will find when he goes to the mall with me, lol! I just went to pick up contacts!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Twalker*: very glad you are ok - any tornado is too many imo.

*HP*: glad your brother finally made it home. what a PITA re the luggage :icon_rolleyes:

*greentree*: yay for decent internet!!


Winter finally put in an appearance. Yesterday our high was 61F. Today it was 35F with a real feel of 21F when I left the barn at noon.

I thought I might be in for another look-for-the-brain ride, due to an unfortunate incident when I went past my SILs place. Her city relatives (they literally are from the Bronx) were still here and first they let the dogs out onto the deck as we were approaching. Phin wasn't so sure about barking dogs over his head, so started his giraffe imitation. He was hesitantly creeping forward, eyeing the dogs and the cars and the bushes. Then, they chose the _exact_ _moment_ Phin was walking behind their car to fire up the remote starter. :eek_color: It startled me too, so I couldn't really blame him. Luckily, I managed to stay on through his ayrab teleportation movement. 

Got him settled back down and off we went. The ground is still a mess, so did my best to stick to high ground and roads.





























Got a surprise when I got to some trail that I normally use for hill interval training. At first I thought the downed trees were the results of the storms, but the final hill cleared that idea right up. Phin was very suspicious of the obstacles, and went past them more in passage than working trot.. but he went past them!











Guess someone was tired of vehicles trespassing. Weird thing is there used to be a gate at the bottom of the hill, but it was taken down.. Hopefully with some repetition Phin won't be bothered by them any more, because those hills were one of my favorite training places. :neutral:

The rest of the ride was blissfully uneventful, though the clouds started looking serious as we were turning for home. 



















Tonight we have a winter weather advisory. It was sleeting for a bit earlier, but luckily the temp is still above freezing. Overnight will get interesting, as forecast is for low of 31F. The daytime high tomorrow is supposed to be in the 40s, so while I am sick of rain and the constant mud, it's sure better than sleet or freezing rain!


----------



## greentree

Spoke too soon....we have made 3(!!) trips to the mall now, trying to get this router to work....and NOW the guy at the main office says, " oh no, the three G only gets up to 1 mega whatever....", not the 12( that's right, TWELVE) that the guy at the mall said we would get!! 

Looks like I keep HN.....apparently, I need to MOVE to get internet.


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, I commiserate. We're in the middle of nowhere with towns nearby and very limited in our service providers. Luckily I've managed to steer clear of HN. Still, it's annoying with it goes out when the wind blows.

*Phantom*, I really enjoy your commentaries and pictures.

*Happy*, you'll feel better when you set yourself in a saddle :wink:


----------



## Blue

Mornin'! 

I have today off and plan to ride later this afternoon. Have to take Levi to the vet this morning. He's been limping and it won't go away. 

Shout out to Roadyy! Hope today goes well. We're all thinking of you!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Roaddy*: thinking of you and your DD!

*Twalker:* Tell those tornadoes to stay away!

*Happy*: Hope you're feeling better soon! Something that always helped against cough is a warm foot bath with thyme, or alternatively a bowl with 2 tblsp of dried thyme and 1 quart of hot water - put it beside your bed at night.

*Nicker*: love that picture of Pipes with her ball 

*Anita*: What a miserable travel! But glad you were safe and were able to enjoy your cousins. Driving in weather like that is scary! We had a similar "introduction" to tornadoes when we moved to AR. A spotted tornado on the way between the mile markers we were just driving on (with a huge moving truck and trailer)... NOT fun! 

*TJ*: I really loved your Christmas story!

*Corgi*: glad you got such a nice ride in

*Phantom*: The search for Phins brain was hilarious... I assume I will be in the same boat with Raya :icon_rolleyes: Btw, if you ever pass by in my area and want to try out a Peruvian (longest stride possible is the goal, so it feels slow, but boy, are you covering some ground :wink, just let me know...

*Nicker*: So glad you found a saddle that you are comfortable in! And it looks good too!

*Rider*: How are the seahorses in the field doing?

Nothing really new here. A sloppy mess all around, no way to ride without risking slipping around. The arena is more suited for water polo, so my DD made a tour in it and made sure to jump in every single puddle that was there (she's 3, and finds that game hilarious:wink. Eventually she just sat down to build a snow(sand)man 

Raya is learning slowly that the mounting block is not going to eat her and even stands for an extended time beside it (if she has a good day :icon_rolleyes But I finally want to RIDE


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Greentree - I can sympathize about the Internet. We are on rural-net here too and simply cannot get the speeds and service we would like. It amazes me that I could get better internet on a bus in Iceland in the middle of the lava fields than I can get here, which is only 10 miles or so from a city of over 50,000 people!

Blue - enjoy your day off!

SwissMiss - too bad it is so wet there. On the bright side, you don't have to shovel the water while wearing a snowsuit.

Phantom - I am envious of even your cold temperatures and lack of snow. It has been no warmer than -13C (8F) here for about a week with lows dipping close to -30C. And it has been a very warm winter... The good news is that on those cold days, the sky is usually blue and sunny.

Happy - I hope you get out to try some horses soon! The last one you posted in the video looked odd in the back. My guess would be stringhalt, and I wood stay away from that one.

Twalker - I don't envy you with tornado scares. Is this an odd time of year for tornado threats? We usually have them in the heat of the summer. I hope you get out for a ride this week.

It is quiet around here. I took my tree down yesterday and have been going through lots of stuff to pare down and donate to Goodwill. I've been taking advantage of the time off and riding as much as I can. I'll go today and have another lesson tomorrow. DD 's saddle puts me in a much better, and more secure position, so that is good. Not sure how well it fits Koolio yet as it may be a bit long. If he uses his back properly, it will be fine, if not, he may grow to not like it. I'm hoping it works for us as I don't really want the hassle of finding a new saddle and selling my Equipe. 
DH and I bought a new bed this week. Our old one was giving me major shoulder pain as it was too soft and DH is so much bigger than I that I'm always rolling down a hill. The new one is a King and very firm. It's taking some getting used to, but I'm not waking up in pain. I think it will help my posture as it supports my spine much better. I am hopeful it will be good, and maybe help get my shoulders out of my ears when I'm riding as well. 

Roadyy and Corgi - I am thinking of you both and hope all is going well.

Have a great day everyone! Stay warm and dry!


----------



## greentree

Spent half of the day at A tt....got a little thing a ma doodle that is supposed to work???speed test says we are at almost 4! Way better than anything else...keep those fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, fingers are crossed!

*Phantom*, when you download video do you take it from your go pro to your computer one segment at a time? or all at once. I'm trying to download from camera to computer and it's taking FOREVER! I already spoke with the Mac Clinic here in Sedona. In order to download the "studio" program to edit I will need to upgrade my laptop. Or at least they think they can tinker with it. I didn't realize I'd had it for over 5 years. Somehow I thought it was longer and I'd have trouble. may not be as bad as I thought.

Had a quick ride and recorded a good portion of it. Even the boring parts to play with editing. But now having trouble downloading it to computer.:think::winetime:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! :winetime:

Been trying to read as time allows. Been a busy two days here.

Had a 3 1/2 hour breakfast yesterday with M. We had a realy nice time.  She was in a 'dark' place, so needed to talk to me. So glad I took Sunday to 'reboot'. LOL We can talk for hours. She's finally opening up to me! Yea! 

Was supposed to have a farrier appointment yesterday. So braved the cold, cleaned stalls and started puttsying around killing time when he called and asked to come today....

Was pouring buckets with threat of ice when it was time to leave for the 'horse lady' party. Had a nice time there too. They are the group that includes my former instructor.

Funny, they said they thought I was mad at them or they scared me off as I didn't ride with them all summer. I semi admitted I was afraid to ride with them.....as they are arena riders and I feel as I am a trail rider now...I am responsible for them...which I am not in the confidence position to help them if something would occur. They understood.

Today was a meeting at work, then farrier visit. While waiting on him, more cleaning of stalls and tack room. 

Finally home, sipping 'Bible juice', and warming up. It's a damp cold here.

Decided to pull Jay's shoes this time. We will see how he does. I have always pulled them except last winter, as we were working on his under-run heels. We will keep an eye on him.

That's about it here.

Thinking of you Roaddy and Corgi.

Where's Ellen?

TJ, how's things?

Blue, how was the ride and pad? 

PH, love the 'brain' finding ride. I hope 2016 allows us to ride together!

Koolio, I'm with you, cleaning out. I am thinking of spending my New Years cleaning house and getting rid of stuff. We have SO MUCH STUFF. It needs to go!!!!! I would love to start my new year a bit more organized and under control. 

HP, any horses today?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, when you download video do you take it from your go pro to your computer one segment at a time? or all at once. I'm trying to download from camera to computer and it's taking FOREVER! I already spoke with the Mac Clinic here in Sedona. In order to download the "studio" program to edit I will need to upgrade my laptop. Or at least they think they can tinker with it. I didn't realize I'd had it for over 5 years. Somehow I thought it was longer and I'd have trouble. may not be as bad as I thought.


I download it directly to the computer as a file, not through 'photo' or any other photo editing/organizing program. I do my editing with iMovie, which came with my laptop (I have a macbook pro). Sorry to hear you are having issues with it. How long are the movies you took? I try not to record more than 2-3 minutes per clip to keep the file size reasonable. I also don't have the GoPro on the highest resolution, but the next down to help with file size and not running out of space on the camera during rides. Hope you get something figured out.


*SM*: what a sweet offer! if I am ever in your area, I may take you up on it. I have never ridden a Peruvian. iirc, you are in mississippi? not likely to find myself there, but never say never!

*Koolio*: i do not envy those temperatures, though I guess mud isn't much of an issue for you currently. yikes. hope the saddle works, as saddle shopping is the worst. new bed sounds lovely, as nobody wants to feel like they are rolling downhill all night or wake up in pain.

*greetree*: hope you find some reasonable internet service. what a pita.

*NM*: just reading about your past couple days made me tired! sounds very busy but in a good way. I am sure Jay will appreciate his break from shoes and now maybe the weather will improve! hope you can enjoy some down time since you have been so busy cleaning the last couple days. I too hope we can share some trail this new year.


Fairly boring day here. Started the day packing for my upcoming Florida trip - I leave tomorrow! Couldn't find something I wanted to take (a small battery fan), so started searching.. and searching.. and searching. I have no idea where the heck its gone. I know where it should be (with the camping stuff) and I can remember the last time I had it (Tevis trip).. but I have no idea why I would have put somewhere else. Wasted hours looking, as I just couldn't let it go. :icon_rolleyes:

After finally exhausting my obsession, went on to get laundry done and the house cleaned and other fun things. Hoping I will be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I'm dealing w/the job as it is, going to dig out my resume info & update. This present job, as expressed aptly by both my mother & Janice, has been/is a "port in the storm". But I have to look farther, this just isn't working.

Waiting delivery Jan 4-7 of my little exercise thing that will help me w/my core/legs/back. Showed Janice a print out of what I ordered, she approved. I found it a little odd, as it says it simulates riding: you have to move forwards/back w/it's movement, which ain't riding, but...there's the core thing. I need it. It'll be a good thing.

Have kept caught up, of course, although it's difficult to respond on each. Thank God all are home that went out into tornadoes & otherwise nasty weather...& hope the illnesses of any have abated.

Special ring of thought around Rick & Ladona...

Love to all, have read every single thing. Have to go get ready for work tomorrow, up very early a.m. at the culinary school (2 days of that). Will pack a book & snacks.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> what if a miracle happened Good things are coming in 2016. Keep believing.
> 
> :cowboy::cowboy::cowboy: Keep on Keeping on!


Good thought, HP...am gonna out it out for everyone:cowboy::runninghorse2::gallop:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Cleaning up around here.
On Vacation now for 5 days, I may just turn off my phone! 

My sister and BIL are coming over for New Years.
Basement needs cleanup since they will spend the night.
Vacuum, bathroom, tanks etc.. all need some love.
I have been a real pig lately, chemicals, fertilizer, fish stuff everywhere.
I'd post a pic but it is not pretty, at least I know where everything is! 

Scale out and weighing fertilizer, looks like a drug lab.
Science project continues!

New tank at a new stage!


----------



## Happy Place

I can't seem to catch a break! DH is in the hospital. His leg has been very swollen since October. DR has been trying to bring it down with water pills. No luck. Last Wed he saw Dr. and showed him a small purplish spot on his leg. Dr. says it's from Lymphodema and upped the water pill. By Sat. his whole calf was purple. He called the Dr. on Monday and we went into the ER. It's cellulitis, a skin infection. They will keep him for a couple more days on antibiotics but while he's there they are doing ultrasounds of his liver and heart.  I swear he is on the brink if not there for congestive heart failure. He gets out of breath so easy. While he is in hospital I am getting rid of all the left over goodies (there are tons since my brothers party was cancelled). He is ready to start changing the way he eats and I am going to make darn sure he doesn't have any food he feels he needs to eat just to get rid of it LOL

To top it all off, I come home from the hospital today and my old dog had the runs in the house. Now he's straining and looking real tired. I can't see where he got into something, he's just getting old and I think things are wearing out on him . There may be a trip to the vet before things get out of hand for him.

I go back to work on Monday. I'm still coughing. Feels like I had no break at all. Thanks for listening, I'll stop the whining now. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## VickiRose

Happy, that's not whining, its quite justified. I really hope your DH gets well soon. My MIL had cellulitis a couple of years ago, but she has terrible circulation and was immobile at the time, so it got really bad. I think she had two weeks in hospital, one week of which was on IV antibiotics. It certainly made her sick for a while.
Good on you for supporting his efforts to be more healthy too.
And the poor dog too! 
You must be exhausted! 
At least while DH is in hospital they can give him an "overhaul" and check our his health thoroughly.
Now, go and get some rest before you get sicker too 
Take care


----------



## tjtalon

Oh HP, I really hope that you get a chance to rest. Yes you must be exhausted, & feeling overwhelmed. Hoping for a good outcome with your DH's situation & that you recover, soon.


----------



## ellen hays

NickerMaker71 said:


> Evening all! :winetime:
> 
> Been trying to read as time allows. Been a busy two days here.
> 
> Had a 3 1/2 hour breakfast yesterday with M. We had a realy nice time.  She was in a 'dark' place, so needed to talk to me. So glad I took Sunday to 'reboot'. LOL We can talk for hours. She's finally opening up to me! Yea!
> 
> Was supposed to have a farrier appointment yesterday. So braved the cold, cleaned stalls and started puttsying around killing time when he called and asked to come today....
> 
> Was pouring buckets with threat of ice when it was time to leave for the 'horse lady' party. Had a nice time there too. They are the group that includes my former instructor.
> 
> Funny, they said they thought I was mad at them or they scared me off as I didn't ride with them all summer. I semi admitted I was afraid to ride with them.....as they are arena riders and I feel as I am a trail rider now...I am responsible for them...which I am not in the confidence position to help them if something would occur. They understood.
> 
> Today was a meeting at work, then farrier visit. While waiting on him, more cleaning of stalls and tack room.
> 
> Finally home, sipping 'Bible juice', and warming up. It's a damp cold here.
> 
> Decided to pull Jay's shoes this time. We will see how he does. I have always pulled them except last winter, as we were working on his under-run heels. We will keep an eye on him.
> 
> That's about it here.
> 
> Thinking of you Roaddy and Corgi.
> *
> Where's Ellen?*
> 
> TJ, how's things?
> 
> Blue, how was the ride and pad?
> 
> PH, love the 'brain' finding ride. I hope 2016 allows us to ride together!
> 
> Koolio, I'm with you, cleaning out. I am thinking of spending my New Years cleaning house and getting rid of stuff. We have SO MUCH STUFF. It needs to go!!!!! I would love to start my new year a bit more organized and under control.
> 
> HP, any horses today?


Hey *Nickers*. I'm here. Been kinda quiet. Mud everywhere here. Was tempted to build an ark and load all my critters up. Rising water everywhere. Have been staying inside and on the computer. I found something really interesting. I have been looking at some sites that offer horse and rider training. The neat thing is that the training is for gaited horses using dressage techniques. This is something I have really wanted to do. So therefore, qualifies as a bucket list item. The clinic is for 5 days. The first one is going to be in April. Will give me time to save some $. The training is not for competing in dressage, but to learn the principles and to help bring out the natural gaits of gaited horses. May even be that confidence builder that I have been needing. What do ya think?


----------



## tjtalon

Was wondering where you were, Ellen, & hoping you hadn't gotten lost in a lake...sounds like the entire state of Alabama is under water.

That clinic sounds pretty cool!


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> Was wondering where you were, Ellen, & hoping you hadn't gotten lost in a lake...sounds like the entire state of Alabama is under water.
> 
> That clinic sounds pretty cool!


TJ Love the pics of you and the horses at J's. Especially the one where Spirit is giving a kiss. Peaches does that sometimes. No wonder you like Spirit so much. She seems really personable. One of those horses that is just easy to love on and pet.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> TJ Love the pics of you and the horses at J's. Especially the one where Spirit is giving a kiss. Peaches does that sometimes. No wonder you like Spirit so much. She seems really personable. One of those horses that is just easy to love on and pet.


Thanks, Ellen, & that she is..

I have to leave for work in a few minutes. 6 degrees out there right now. Am not enthused...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, oh gosh. Hope everything works out for your DH. My dad and FIL have/had cellulitis. When you explained it, that is exactly what I thought it was. I do believe I is also caused by weight issues, as both of the men I mentioned were/are severely overweight. I think you mentioned that the two of you were going to try to eat healthier this new year...this will certainly will put that on the fast track for sure. :sad: Hope all works out for the positive!  Sometimes I feel like we are giving little signs and when we don't listen...we get a BIG sign. (speaking of our lives of course...but sure could play out for others too. :wink Good luck!

TJ, sorry the job isn't what you thought it would be.

Did I say I had a nice time with the ladies the other night? There were only 6 of us. I know two from childhood and the other a friends of thiers. All very nice to me, but the two new ones really do not let me get a word in edgewise. :sad: I'll try to talk to RW or JM....and then one of the other two interrupt the story or comment I was saying. Got a little frustrating.

Why do you think they do that? I think they are vying for RW's attention, as she is the 'trainer'. I don't see her as that anymore, as I do not take lessons anymore. They take a few lessons here and there. One lady who is near retirement age is the worst! Even RW sees how she always wants approval. (I find that odd for a woman of such educational background and age.)

Anyway, it makes it only so-so fun, as I would like to have CONVERSATIONS about horses.

When I confessed I had a fear issue. (didn't get into it that much with them) the one lady kept saying..."I'm not scared....I'm not scared....I'm not scared." I thought....I wasn't saying YOU were, I said I had issues....I was just confessing. But made me wonder if she really wasn't a bit afraid. (and that is OK)

So, you can see...why I hesitate to ride with a few of these individuals...as they are not confident in themselves...and I do not feel confident enough to ride with others who aren't. Does that make sense? I would love to ride with RW and JM alone, but it seems like all of them like to ride together, and they were a 'group' first, so I"m not going to worry about it....I enjoy my times with R and D.

Talked to farrier a bit about it...telling him how the arena riders make me nervous. (I had to be politically correct, as he is friends with them too) and he just kind of laughed, as he didn't want to say anything bad either....but told me I was correct in my thinking that trail riding and arena riding are two TOTALLY different beasts and mindsets. (no disrespect to arena riding, as I did it for years....just seeing now, how they are different worlds.)

Speaking of different worlds....the more I am immersed in horses now, the more I see the different worlds. I am fortunate to live in a small town and see how you have....barrel racers (I can spot them a mile away and we have a LOT of them around here), trail people, QH people, the hunter/jumpers/dressage, pasture puff people (those who only keep horses as pasture ornaments) etc. It's become quite interesting. The human personality that goes with each discipline is pretty spot on.! 

So I think I am just rambling now. LOL Just want to talk horses. :wink:

I think the rain is ending here. Colder now. 

I would like to start my 'cleaning' out today. Would love to go trhough my clothes and donate stuff. My brother called and said he might come up to see Dad again, so might stop and see him too. I love my brother, so I would love to see him. (he's so easy to be around) But I am ready for all the visitng to end so I can concentrate on my 'to do's'. I do not want to go back to work feeling like I am drowning in disorganization at home.

OK, now I"m just boring. Better go.

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

*Happy*, you're not whining! O my, I hope you DH gets better real fast. That's a whole lot of extra burden on you when you're not well in the first place. What could have given your old dog the runs? Rest as much as you can. You're not going to be any good for anyone if you're not well.

Ride went well. It was short but very relaxing. Never could get my videos to download. Too long maybe? I think so because the test runs I did here around the house loaded fine but they were only a minute or 2 each. I'll try again. In the meantime I'll make arrangements to take my laptop in for an upgrade that should help. It needs it anyway. If nothing else I'm having fun trying right?

Gotta go. Have to work this morning and didn't sleep well at all last night. Had a headache that just wouldn't go away. I hate those.


----------



## NickerMaker71

ellen hays said:


> Hey *Nickers*. I'm here. Been kinda quiet. Mud everywhere here. Was tempted to build an ark and load all my critters up. Rising water everywhere. Have been staying inside and on the computer. I found something really interesting. I have been looking at some sites that offer horse and rider training. The neat thing is that the training is for gaited horses using dressage techniques. This is something I have really wanted to do. So therefore, qualifies as a bucket list item. The clinic is for 5 days. The first one is going to be in April. Will give me time to save some $. The training is not for competing in dressage, but to learn the principles and to help bring out the natural gaits of gaited horses. May even be that confidence builder that I have been needing. What do ya think?


 Now...you know as an educator, I believe any education a person can get is
good stuff! I say GO FOR IT! 

I love going to conferences and clinics. (horses or educational) I think if you can walk home with even one new thing, you've done well.

I took a NH clinic a few years ago. Had no idea what I was getting myself into, and really had no idea what I was doing...but I sure walked away with new insights of what to do and what not to do!  All good!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Getting ready to go to the Dr. Today they remove the place on my face that has been diagnosed as cancer. Not a serious situation since I am addressing at this point. I just dread the trip to Birmingham because I have become so acclimated to the slow pace of living in the forest. 

Hope everyone had a nice Christmas and is ready to welcome in 2016. 

Hate to admit it, but haven't been keep up to date on the post's here, so will say Adios for now and do a catch up session. 

Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Roadyy

Sorry I have been a miss lately. The hospital had sucky wif-fi and really couldn't log on anywhere for very long.

Update on Daughter:

She had the brain surgery yesterday. She as suppose to have gone back at 6:30am as we were all up at 4 and driving an hour to be there just to have them not take her back until after 12. 

The surgery lasted 2.5 hours then had her in ICU recovery for a couple of hours letting the anesthesia wear off enough to see if she had full response and she does. She was not affected with loss of use of the left side, but did suffer from mild association disorder. Hard time concentrating on who was doing the talking and where it was coming from. Also controlling which hand to grab utensils to eat.

They were able to remove the entire mass that had grown to just over the size of a lemon in 4 weeks from the size of a grape. It was determined to not be blood vessels, but a malignant growth that was sent to the pathology lab for testing.

She still has a full hysterectomy in a few days so it will be after the new year before she goes home.

I stayed until they let me in to see her around 5:30 to leave for home and got in around 2am. Turned around and got up at 4:50 to come to work. 

STBEX stayed up there so one of us could be there for her. I will be sending the car back up there with my cousin's wife to visit her mother in the same town and they will come back together on Sunday.


----------



## Blue

Thank you for checking in Roadyy. Still in my thoughts. Best wishes


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Getting ready to go to the Dr. Today they remove the place on my face that has been diagnosed as cancer. Not a serious situation since I am addressing at this point. I just dread the trip to Birmingham because I have become so acclimated to the slow pace of living in the forest.
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice Christmas and is ready to welcome in 2016.
> 
> Hate to admit it, but haven't been keep up to date on the post's here, so will say Adios for now and do a catch up session.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> :wave:


 Will be thinking about you today. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Celeste

Hey everybody. We are drowning in mud here. I got out for a 10 minute mud ride yesterday. I was afraid to get out on the trails or dirt roads beyond the house due to the mud. I just wanted to check in and say hello.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> I can't seem to catch a break! DH is in the hospital. His leg has been very swollen since October. DR has been trying to bring it down with water pills. No luck. Last Wed he saw Dr. and showed him a small purplish spot on his leg. Dr. says it's from Lymphodema and upped the water pill. By Sat. his whole calf was purple. He called the Dr. on Monday and we went into the ER. It's cellulitis, a skin infection. They will keep him for a couple more days on antibiotics but while he's there they are doing ultrasounds of his liver and heart. I swear he is on the brink if not there for congestive heart failure. He gets out of breath so easy. While he is in hospital I am getting rid of all the left over goodies (there are tons since my brothers party was cancelled). He is ready to start changing the way he eats and I am going to make darn sure he doesn't have any food he feels he needs to eat just to get rid of it LOL
> 
> To top it all off, I come home from the hospital today and my old dog had the runs in the house. Now he's straining and looking real tired. I can't see where he got into something, he's just getting old and I think things are wearing out on him . There may be a trip to the vet before things get out of hand for him.
> 
> I go back to work on Monday. I'm still coughing. Feels like I had no break at all. Thanks for listening, I'll stop the whining now. :icon_rolleyes:


Hope things get better soon. :loveshower:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Roadyy: You are in our prayers.
Keep us posted as you can.

1st day of vacation and no phone or texts yet! 
Maybe this trend will continue.
Back to mom's condo today, more boxing of stuff.
What fun.



NickerMaker71 said:


> Had no idea what I was getting myself into, and really had no idea what I was doing...but I sure walked away with new insights of what to do and what not to do!


I have only been at this a dozen years.
Early on I watched what everyone was doing.
Quickly learning everything not to do!



NickerMaker71 said:


> Did I say I had a nice time with the ladies the other night? There were only 6 of us. I know two from childhood and the other a friends of thiers. All very nice to me, but the two new ones really do not let me get a word in edgewise. :sad: I'll try to talk to RW or JM....and then one of the other two interrupt the story or comment I was saying. Got a little frustrating.
> 
> Why do you think they do that? I think they are vying for RW's attention, as she is the 'trainer'. I don't see her as that anymore, as I do not take lessons anymore. They take a few lessons here and there. One lady who is near retirement age is the worst! Even RW sees how she always wants approval. (I find that odd for a woman of such educational background and age.)
> 
> Anyway, it makes it only so-so fun, as I would like to have CONVERSATIONS about horses.
> 
> When I confessed I had a fear issue. (didn't get into it that much with them) the one lady kept saying..."I'm not scared....I'm not scared....I'm not scared." I thought....I wasn't saying YOU were, I said I had issues....I was just confessing. But made me wonder if she really wasn't a bit afraid. (and that is OK)
> 
> So, you can see...why I hesitate to ride with a few of these individuals...as they are not confident in themselves...and I do not feel confident enough to ride with others who aren't. Does that make sense? I would love to ride with RW and JM alone, but it seems like all of them like to ride together, and they were a 'group' first, so I"m not going to worry about it....I enjoy my times with R and D.
> 
> Talked to farrier a bit about it...telling him how the arena riders make me nervous. (I had to be politically correct, as he is friends with them too) and he just kind of laughed, as he didn't want to say anything bad either....but told me I was correct in my thinking that trail riding and arena riding are two TOTALLY different beasts and mindsets. (no disrespect to arena riding, as I did it for years....just seeing now, how they are different worlds.)
> 
> Speaking of different worlds....the more I am immersed in horses now, the more I see the different worlds. I am fortunate to live in a small town and see how you have....barrel racers (I can spot them a mile away and we have a LOT of them around here), trail people, QH people, the hunter/jumpers/dressage, pasture puff people (those who only keep horses as pasture ornaments) etc. It's become quite interesting. The human personality that goes with each discipline is pretty spot on.!


Insecurity and covet are at play here.
The organization I belong too has hundreds of people.
I have heard and seen it all.
I despise most the braggarts and the long dragged out stories of fame.:icon_rolleyes:
Then we hit the trail and they are not so secure.:shock:

Fear a whole nother topic, mostly stems from respect and what could happen.
Better to maintain some fear than be a fool!

My fears become high when we encounter bees and cross deep water.
Not so much for me but family and friends riding with us.
Keeping others safe is my usual top priority.
I'll take a few bees stings or exit the water further downstream as long as everyone else is where they are supposed to be.


----------



## greentree

Amen, MR! 

Is anybody on here super-techie? Can you tell me how to throttle back this forum, so that it douse not suck up my giga-doodles? I am on an ipad, if that makes any difference....

The ATT Velocity we got gives us 15. We share that between my phone(I usually run about 400 K per month, even using it as a hot spot when HNet was too finicky), DH's phone(he USES a full 2 every month), and the house internet(DH on FB in the evening. Me on HF and any other reading I do...but I do not FB, nor habitually run YouTube videos).

This cute little thing tells you your usage, and my reading last night and early this AM , with one YouTube video as a speed test, used 241mb....so that multiplies out to 14.4 gb in 30 days....oops. DH is not going to have any left for his phone.....

Can someone help, please? Thank you, from the IT dept. at Greentree Stables...lol!


----------



## greentree

HP...I do hope they can get that cellulitis under control! Do not let him eat the hospital food....take him meat and vegetables to eat. Tell them he has developed an allergy to wheat. Do whatever it takes to reduce the inflammation. 

My friend Jan was hospitalized for an extended stay, and her DH would bring in a cooler with her food.....one day the Dr. Came in and asked her about it..she thought she was in trouble, but what he said was that her labs looked WAY better when she ate her own food, and that he was going send the nutritionist up to talk to HER about it....this was at Vanderbilt, so not a little country hospital.

Roadyy...glad to here that they got that mass out successfully. Keeping up with the prayers. 

Ellen, could you let me know more about this clinic, please? Might be good for DH and Sissy!thanks!

Tj...sounds cold. Kind of takes the enthusiasm right out of you, doesn't it? Take care out there!


----------



## Maryland Rider

greentree said:


> Amen, MR!
> 
> Is anybody on here super-techie? Can you tell me how to throttle back this forum, so that it douse not suck up my giga-doodles? I am on an ipad, if that makes any difference....


Using the full mobile version will use less of your data plan.
No pics and limited features though.
Youtube can suck up the gigabytes depending on file size.
That is the intent of the full mobile version, less data, quick loading times.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, good luck with your procedure today. That clinic sounds like just the thing to keep you motivated through this winter and ready to tackle spring!

Roadyy- Glad they got that mass out. Praying for the best possible outcome. Take good care of yourself, stress is a health monster.

I pulled out all the goodies from the house. I am about to call my friend who has kids to come get it all. I'm actually afraid to do this! My husband will have a stroke when he finds it all gone. He'll be mad that I gave away food that I just spent money on and all without talking to him first. If I talk to him about it, he won't want me to do it. Better to ask forgiveness?

I'm so very tired. I'm trying to get some small things done around here before I got back to the hospital. It take just 15 minutes to clean the chicken coop and right now it feels like a monumental task. I need to bring wood in for the burner and that seems hard too. Maybe I will do all that then take a nap before I go. That sounds like a decent plan.


----------



## Koolio

Roadyy - thank you for keeping us up to date. We are all hoping and praying for the best outcome for your daughter. Look after yourself as well and know we are all here for you.

Happy - I am sorry to read your DH is in the hospital and wish him a speedy recovery. He might be mad for a short while about the goodies but will get over it knowing you have his best interests at heart. I hope get at least a day or two to relax before going back to work.

Nicker - different styles of riders have different concerns and fears, for sure. This is also true in the motorcycling world too. I have learned to go with a "it's now how or what you ride, but That you ride" attitude. We can all learn so much from other styles, etc, and sharing a common passion for horses is what it is really all about. It is great that you have a group of gals you can visit and talk horses to. Even if you end up doing more listening, enjoy the opportunity to talk horses. Not everybody wants to talk horses, so it is a gift when they do. 

Ellen - it is good t hear from you! The clinic sounds awesome! I hope you g and have a great time!

Green tree - one thing you can check for internet speed and useage is to ensure you don't have a bunch of programs running in the background. Get in the habit of closing everything you aren't using. Also check your settings on programs like FB as some automatically open and run any videos that show up in your feeds. These eat a lot of data with you even knowing it.

Hearing about all the muck and mud down south makes me thankful for our frozen landscape. It is cold, but we can dress for it. Speaking of frozen, has a he tried spraying their horses feet with Pam to prevent the snow from packing up? I've been picking out feet every night, but by morning the horses are all walking on platforms.


----------



## phantomhorse13

HP: so very sorry to hear about your DH. I think overhauling the house while he is gone is a great idea. He may be annoyed at first, but his health (and yours) is top priority. How is your dog today? Did you change his diet to boiled chicken and rice for a few days? That may help form things up. 

Green tree: I second whoever suggested making sure you don't have a bunch of apps running in the background. That can suck up a lot of data. 

NM: agree those others sounded like they have security issues. If your gut says don't ride with them, don't. Not worth it. 

MR: glad you haven't been bothered with work. Hope that trend continues. Then perhaps you will make a good dent in your to-do list. 

Ellen: that clinic sounds perfect! Who is teaching it? I agree can never have too much education. 

Rick: prayers for your DD continue. Hopefully the medical saga will be over very soon. Look forward to meeting you in a few days!!


I am currently sitting in the Trenton airport, which is one of those giant ones with a single terminal and 2 gates. Got lucky to find a seat (glorious metal bench) under a vent fan and next to an electric outlet! If only the free wifi would work. Plane is still on time but not actually here, so will def rest easier upon its arrival. 

Not sure how much service I will have once I am down there, but everyone please think NO Rain thoughts for me for Friday and Saturday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio (my phone so wants to make your name "koolaid" lol): I have used generic Pam on feet. It does help for a while. Def worth a try if your ponies are getting taller all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Maryland Rider said:


> Using the full mobile version will use less of your data plan.
> No pics and limited features though.
> Youtube can suck up the gigabytes depending on file size.
> That is the intent of the full mobile version, less data, quick loading times.


Any clues as to how to change to the full mobile version? I can't find anything anywhere that looks like it would change that. I do get that on my phone.....not on the ipad. Thanks!


----------



## tjtalon

Only 61/2 hrs at the culinary school today (same tomorrow), so got on the comp before I do the things that eed to be done. Tim is happy I'm home early.

No one there, except the janitor who came at 9a to do some deep cleaning & the head Chef, who showed up just before I got off. I didn't like being there with no one else; this is on the edge of downtown. Had some guy wander in that said he "just wanted to look around". I stood up & pointed out the brochures on the table by the door, if "you want to find out about the school". I think something in my eyes made him turn around & leave (he didn't seem interested in the brochure). Had a pair of scissors behind my back. Last time I was here an obviously homeless person came in & said he "needed to wait for somebody". Told him to wait outside. He obeyed. 

Sigh...anyway...yes, Greentree, quite cold in the mornings lately, then warms up to around 30* before it plummets again. No snow (snow-driving) lately 'tho, which is much appreciated. As for driving, btw Ellen, I don't think I'd want to do Birmingham traffic either (I don't know how MR does DC.) Hope the Dr visit & procedure went well.

Rick, always & continuing prayers. You must be exhausted. Try to rest up, as I do believe a very nice couple of people are headed your way. You get to ride at some point, right? Will do you a world of good.

Glad you checked in Celeste. All the news about the weather in the south has been scary (I know that media likes to scream doom & gloom, but geez...) The south has had quite enough of rain and mud. Poor horses...

Tracey, I've only seen Pam spray mentioned here & there on the general forums, but from what I've read, it seems to work for a short period & does no harm. Worth a try (?)

HP, when/if your husband gets mad about the goodies being given away...I know what I would say "Go ahead & be angry. I'd rather have you here upset with me because I gave goodies away, than have you back in the hospital because you ate them. So there." Sure hope you got a good nap, you sure need to recover from your own illness.

Nicker, MR hit the nail on the head w/"insecurity and cover". The woman who kept saying she's not afraid sounds like she "protests too loudly". And like you said, it's all okay. It's all about being able to talk about horses, & listen, just letting others talk.

...and that's why we here have "the table" that endures...!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I had a chunk taken out of my face, and came back from lab that they got it all.
Full day and tired. Just sitting here chilling. Local is wearing off. I know the chunk is gone, but not too bad.

*Rick* So glad to hear from you. Even though the mass was malignant, sounds like the surgery went well. I know your DD will be ok. I just wanted to chime in and say that you and your DD are in my prayers. Go to sleep early tonight. I know you are tired. Please keep us posted. I just know everything is going to be ok.:thumbsup:

The clinician is Larry Whiteselle in Tenn. I really want to go to this one. Would love to throw caution to the wind and go to the April and May clinic. Talking about the bucket list. Oh me. I would love it. It would be so good for me and Peaches. Trying to figure out how to take care of my hens. I may have to give them to my DIL's sis that I know is good to her animals. I just don't know about leaving my girls unattended for 5 or 6 days at a time. I can board Reggie and situate the cats for that duration, but my girls. I may try to get a hanging waterer to supply them clean drinking water. They love to scratch dirt into the waterer I have for them now. Since I am here everyday, I can clean it out for them. It will be cool temps in April so they can stay in their secure area without stress from heat. Sorry about rambling. My critters. Oh me.

As always, suggestions are welcome. 

Have a great p.m. everyone.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

*TJ* I am so sorry about how the job is. Have you checked into medical coding? I am getting familiar with it in the sense of getting a fundamental of coding book from AMA. You probably have several hospitals and Drs offices close by. Would take some work but is doable. Second career in my opinion. I am even trying for a remote work situation later on. Wow, working from home are you kidding'. Yeah I love the idea. Maybe look into it. Just a thought. Wish ya happiness.


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> MR: glad you haven't been bothered with work. Hope that trend continues. Then perhaps you will make a good dent in your to-do list.


It didn't last long, a few calls and a few texts.



greentree said:


> Any clues as to how to change to the full mobile version? I can't find anything anywhere that looks like it would change that. I do get that on my phone.....not on the ipad. Thanks!


Don't know Ipad, no apples in my household, wouldn't dream of apple anything.
Maybe it is viewed as a PC and that option is not available???



tjtalon said:


> . As for driving, btw Ellen, I don't think I'd want to do Birmingham traffic either (I don't know how MR does DC.)
> 
> _DC traffic is a bear sometimes, my trip is much more forgiving than many areas._
> 
> Nicker, MR hit the nail on the head w/"insecurity and cover". The woman who kept saying she's not afraid sounds like she "protests too loudly". And like you said, it's all okay. It's all about being able to talk about horses, & listen, just letting others talk.


We have to take "The Good the Bad and the Ugly" in these situations.
My ringtone too, you never know who is calling!



ellen hays said:


> Oh me. I would love it. It would be so good for me and Peaches. Trying to figure out how to take care of my hens. I may have to give them to my DIL's sis that I know is good to her animals. I just don't know about leaving my girls unattended for 5 or 6 days at a time. I can board Reggie and situate the cats for that duration, but my girls. I may try to get a hanging waterer to supply them clean drinking water. They love to scratch dirt into the waterer I have for them now. Since I am here everyday, I can clean it out for them. It will be cool temps in April so they can stay in their secure area without stress from heat.


Go for it Ellen. You deserve the trip. Make it happen.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all! Sigh...not really a day that I had planned.

Went out to fee this morning, and decided to ride, as it was to be the nicest day of the week.

I figured he would be tender with his shoes off...I did not expect LAME! :eek_color: I was sick. I put a call into the farrier.....and waited....and waited....

Tried to do some things at home, but had lost all my motivation so took a nap. :icon_rolleyes: Got a call, he was on his way! YEA!

Found he had a stone bruise on his hind foot. Put his back shoes on to help that out and the shoe would cover the bruise so no need to pad it. Then, decided....I wanted the front back on. I would fret otherwise. 

So...when I left, he seemed better. 



tjtalon said:


> Nicker, MR hit the nail on the head w/"insecurity and cover". The woman who kept saying she's not afraid sounds like she "protests too loudly". And like you said, it's all okay. It's all about being able to talk about horses, & listen, just letting others talk.
> 
> ...and that's why we here have "the table" that endures...!





Maryland Rider said:


> Insecurity and covet are at play here.
> The organization I belong too has hundreds of people.
> I have heard and seen it all.
> I despise most the braggarts and the long dragged out stories of fame.:icon_rolleyes:
> Then we hit the trail and they are not so secure.:shock:
> 
> Fear a whole nother topic, mostly stems from respect and what could happen.
> Better to maintain some fear than be a fool!
> 
> .


 Was thinking these things too...but wasn't sure.

Fear and respect....exactly! 

Farrier and I were talking about this too tonight. (among other things) I so enjoy his and I conversations. He is so intelligent in areas I am not, and I learn so much! 

MR, you and I had a nice long conversation too! Ladona, we could talk for days! LOL

PH, have a great time! SAfe travels. Your DH is going too, right?

Ellen, glad your procedure went well. It' will hurt tomorrow a bit I bet! :wink: How big was the spot? The size of a dime?

I was fortunate when they took off my shin....as I do not have surface feeling there....bad part, I don't have feeling there and would break open the stitches and not know.  Took forever to heal. 

Well, I think I can sleep tonight knowing my Jay isn't hurting. Gosh, that ****** just didn't want to put any weight on that foot! I've heard of stone bruises, but never experienced them. He said it was good I caught it so it didn't turn out worse!


----------



## greentree

Thanks, Ellen!! I am really hoping to do this clinic...he has one about an hour from me in July!!! I remember him from a show....maybe on RFD? 

I cannot figure out how to get the mobile site on here...if I can't figure it out, it means I will have to use a timer, and cut HF off after 15 minutes! Boohoo. I could add some gigga doodles to my plan....but I need the $$$ to go to that Larry clinic.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Gosh, sorry Roaddy! I wanted to tell you I was thinking of you and your DD.

Glad they got the mass. Prayers for heeling.

Get some rest...I suspect she will need you again and you need to be healthy for her!!

Take care of YOU! :hug:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Ellen, I looked that guy up. Looks like he will be in your neck of the woods in Feb. and March! (TN and AL) I've been to Murfreesboro before! Cool!

Where would you take the clinics in Apr. and May? Oops, scrolled down further and saw the 5 day clinics in TN. How far is that from you?


----------



## farmpony84

So... I got Poo Pourri for Christmas.... 


Mmmmmmmm....... Ok, there's my fart..... and.... here's my spray.



Is it working????


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> Was thinking these things too...but wasn't sure.
> 
> Fear and respect....exactly!
> 
> Farrier and I were talking about this too tonight. (among other things) I so enjoy his and I conversations. He is so intelligent in areas I am not, and I learn so much!
> 
> MR, you and I had a nice long conversation too! Ladona, we could talk for days!


You have been here before. You were sure, maybe awaiting confirmation?
Don't second guess yourself, go with your gut feelings.
Everything you have ever explained to us has been right on track IMO.

The path of enlightenment can be a rocky road at times. 
With most of these issues you are dealing with people not horses.
The people are the difficult ones!

I never bother you folks with dumb shiitake that I hear on camping trips.
It is so not worth even talking about.
I only try to explain my strange adventures!
Elephant man face from bee stings, horse peed on me, you know!


----------



## Maryland Rider

farmpony84 said:


> So... I got Poo Pourri for Christmas....
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmm....... Ok, there's my fart..... and.... here's my spray.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it working????


FP84: Are we missing a pic related to this prophecy?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: thanks for the update. Hope you are getting some well deserved sleep right now. So thankful your DD came through the surgery and recovery. Continued prayers that the next surgery goes well too and she continues to improve. 

*Phantom*: I for one am sick of rain. Def praying you have fabulous weather for your ride down south. The mud here is horrible! The horses are enjoying all the winter grass. 

Have a safe journey.

*HP*: so sorry about your DH, hopefully he will recover soon. Throw the junk food away. Really is not good for anyone. Take care of your self too! Maybe a trip to the doctor? 

*MR*: tank looks awesome! You always speak such good common sense. 

*Ellen*: Glad to hear your surgery went well, praying that is the last one needed too. The clinic sounds like a wonderful idea!! Do you have a neighbor that could care for the hens while you are away? That way someone is checking on the property too. 

*Nicker*: hanging out with friends talking horse sounds great, but might just be too big a group for everyone to talk. Poor Jay must have really been hurting! Good thing the farrier could come quickly. 

*TJ*: don't know what to say about the job. I hope you can find the perfect one. Love the avatar picture! 

*Koolio*: that is cold! Don't really know how you manage animal care in those temps. I am dreading freezing weather cause I have to carry water out twice a day. It takes so long to fill up the jugs! 

How is Himmy doing? Has she shown any of the bad behavior she had with the NP? 

*Eole*: How are Alize and Buttercup? 

*Celeste*: You were able to ride in this muddy mess? WOW. I can hardly walk in this stuff without losing my boots! 

*TWalker*: So glad you avoided the tornados! Scary stuff, especially when you have kids and horses to worry about. 

*Greentree*: don't know about the mobile version, it shows up on my Fire tablet just like the phone. Do make sure there are not apps running in the background eating up data. My new phone is terrible about that. Wastes so much data I had to add more to my plan. 

*Swiss*: hope you are not flooded out. 

*VickieRose*: How is your hand? Is your DD still riding her leased horse? 

I played a video today of my dog Lilly barking, and she went NUTS whining and sniffing the computer. I was laughing so much at her! Then played a video of the bunny hopping, and she was whining and doing more sniffing! I wish I could have got some video of her watching, but had to protect the computer! :rofl:

I've been thinking of my resolutions. Riding more is def high up on the list. Plus need to get healthy so I can ride more and mostly feel better. 

Decided there was no way I could afford a new or new-to-me truck. Thought about a new horse, but decided to wait on that too. There are so many nice horses out there, plus so many that look pitiful. Just breaks my heart to see people selling them so cheaply, especially the old ones. 

All the talk about the different styles of riding has me thinking. I miss Dressage and competing, but I also love to trail ride. Ideally I'd have a horse that can do both, but not sure that is possible.


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: tank looks awesome! You always speak such good common sense.


Thanks for the compliment! I though I was just blowing it out my backside! 

I have seen what I believe to be some nice horses be sold off.
Only because the owner did not put the correct time or training into them.
I am no trainer either but I introduce things slow and steady to my animals.
It seems to work and one must have a patient attitude toward progress.
One must also be able to stay on during the unexpected!
It is a two way street with green critters especially.


----------



## Happy Place

My dog Briar seems better today. I fed him rice and boiled venison. I'll do that for a couple more days until I see good improvement.

DH was on to me before I even said a word! He asked me to bag up the chex mix so we only eat it an ounce or two at a time. I said I won't be eating it period and neither should he. He is already deciding how the food should go before he even gets to the dietitian. :icon_rolleyes: I told him firmly that I will only bring in and cook what I am supposed to eat. I will leave it up to him to measure his portions and refuse to contribute to any other food in the house. I am VERY strong willed and have decided to apply that will to my eating habits LOL. Anyway, he is doing well and should be coming home tomorrow. No news on the heart or liver ultrasounds other than that his liver is enlarged. They said it is not unusual for a man as tall as he is and with weight issues.

I only have a few days left before I go back to work. I'm darn well gonna try a horse or two. Here is my list:
https://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/5354638728.html

https://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/5352259727.html Soft spot for this one!

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/5349653371.html

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/5333403345.html I am curious about this one. Look closely at the pics. He has white hair on his face, maybe in the shape of a halter down the side of his face and throat latch. Wondering if he was a rescue case. Sweet face, may just be too pokey.


----------



## tjtalon

HP, good to hear that Briar feels better. Both of those Arabs look nice ("Pokey Joe" sounds like more my "speed" than yours, lol).

Wow, Nicker, that must've been a scare. Hope having put Jay's shoes back on helps him out.

Happy New Year's Eve, everyone! (I'm sure that I'll be asleep when the "ball drops"). 

Sure hope that 2016 brings good things for all. Seems like everyone could use a big break from hard things!


----------



## Blue

Happy New Year to all my HF family south of the equator!


----------



## greentree

Sure, AA, dressage and trail riding in the same horse is possible! BillyJoe was trained to third....Kudo to second, and did endurance, too. Tootsie would be schooled at least to second if I had anyone to motivate me(I.e., give me lessons). I trained BillyJoe without lessons, but that was 25 years ago......


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Happy new year eve:cheers::dance-smiley05::clap::winetime::dance-smiley05::rofl:

Just had to go crazy with the little smiley icons

Went back and read some posts I am sorry to say that I overlooked. One was *PH13* and Phin looking for Phin's brain. Very cute post. And yes Mom he does look very cute and innocent with that pretty bridle. Glad he found his brain and you didn't catch pneumonia.
*
Ladona * Glad you got some horse time. It is amazing how these wonderful creatures have such a positive influence on us. Hope your mom is settling in and things are better.

Wow, *TJ*, you did a great job making that English saddle. Looks great on the horse and perfect proportion and fit.

*MR * Can't wait to see plants and fish in your aquarium. You are the 'Garden Master'.

*HP* Hope DH is better and you are getting some rest.

*Nickers* Really enjoyed the pics of Jay with his santa hat on. Cute pics of you and him together. Hope he ok after getting shoes on. He is such a good boy, but he is very fortunate to have you caring for him. Oh, and I checked the mileage to the dressage clinic site in Tenn. Almost 4 hours and the shortest route is 192 miles. I think the trip is doable. 

Maybe the clinic would be an opportunity for some of us HF members to get together. I would really like instruction in person and get some vids to work from later.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Again, happy new year. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## greentree

Their TN farm is only 2 hours from me!! I could come down and visit while you are there! No way I could afford a 5 day clinic.


----------



## Twalker

Hi All,
Just a quick post to say Happy New Year m HF friends. May the coming year be fruitful and healing to all. May you all get lots of riding in. May the ones looking for horses find their heart horses.

:loveshower::loveshower::cheers:


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place said:


> I only have a few days left before I go back to work. I'm darn well gonna try a horse or two. Here is my list:
> https://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/5354638728.html
> 
> https://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/5352259727.html Soft spot for this one!
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/5349653371.html
> 
> https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/grd/5333403345.html I am curious about this one. Look closely at the pics. He has white hair on his face, maybe in the shape of a halter down the side of his face and throat latch. Wondering if he was a rescue case. Sweet face, may just be too pokey.


HP - I like the first one (the Arab) and the Missouri Fox Trotter. The Arab looks like he carries himself well and has done a lot of different things. I like his age as well. I wonder if he is papered? It is also good to see different riders on him doing very different things. He looks like he could do well in an arena and on trails This one is worth a look (and I have a soft spot for grey Arabs).

I also like the MFT as he has a very nice expression when he's working. I also like his top line and how he carries himself. He's a bigger boned horse that looks like he would be great on trails or in an arena.

I'm not a fan of the second horse you posted. This looks like a very quiet animal, but the add doesn't indicate it is well broke. "Leads or follows" doesn't sound like enough training for me and in an older horse, I question how much you will get out of this one. Cute picture all painted up by the kids though...

I also agree that Pokey Jo might n be enough he's for you. He seems sweet, but also seems like he has a tough history. If you are looking for something for some casual and slow trail riding, he might be good, it I don't picture him in an arena doing lessons.


----------



## Koolio

Ellen - I'm glad you got the spot removed from your face. Hopefully they got it all and it's a done deal. Do you have any aftercare with it? The clinic sounds great. I hope you get to go!

Happy - thinking about your dog and hoping he is better soon. It's always a worry when our fur babies are sick. Also wish your DH a speedy recovery.

Nicker - I hope Jay gets sound soon. He sure seems to bruise easily but to shoes really help him. We are going to try to pull Sally's shoes next week hoping she can go unshod again for a while. She's never sore, but her feet break apart and crack so easily. While DD is gone, she will be a pasture puff, so hopefully her feet stay intact.

Anita - my resolutions the new year is also to ride as much as I can and learn to ride dressage properly and well. Hopefully I'll get to a few schooling shows at the least and maybe a couple competitive shows. Being off for the holidays, I scheduled an extra lesson to work on lifting Koolio's back. I find I am also riding much better with DD's saddle, so I can ask Koolio for more. Right now, we are in Kindergarten as I am having to retrain for dressage, He's been a trail / pleasure horse for so long he doesn't know how to use his back properly and needs to build those muscles. Once we get him lifting and carrying himself better, I will train at second level. It is coming, slowly but surely... My instructor recognizes it is very hard to reschool a horse that is already well broke, but tells me it will pay off. I hope that when I start schooling Himmy to spring, it will be much easier. She moves more like a dressage horse and is much younger, so I have much less to retrain. 
I can see why you feel it is a challenge to have both a dressage horse and a trail horse in the same animal. If the dressage comes first, and you always ride for posture, even on the trail, it is doable. Retraining a trail horse for dressage is a chore.

It's supposed to warm up today to just a few degrees below freezing! Hopefully, I will get to ride Himmy today or tomorrow and see how she goes. 

I hope everyone has a fun and safe New Years Eve and the new year brings love, laughter, good health, joy and prosperity to all!


----------



## Roadyy

They are releasing Nina to go home. She has recovered enough they are letting her go home. It will be next week before I post again.


----------



## farmpony84

Maryland Rider said:


> FP84: Are we missing a pic related to this prophecy?


Well.... One of the other mods got me Poo Pourri for Christmas because apparently they don't like my farts. You see, I fart a lot. It's my go to response for just about everything.....

I was thinking if I sprayed the Poo pourri while farting then lit a match at the same time.... it could be fun yes?


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

*Rick* I hope that 'going home' is a good one. Hope DD is on her way to recovery. Love you guys and wish you well.:hug:

*Farmpony84* Lovely spray can. Watch out, all those fumes, could be explosive. Fireworks or what? Oh and by the way, let it rip. You go girl!!!! If someone doesn't like it, oh well. Happy new year:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

*Koolio* They sent the specimen to the lab. Was a clean cut and is good. Thank you. Have a wonderful new year.

Thanx *AA*, I really want to go to the clinic. Will find a way. Woohoo.

*Greentree* Would love to meet you. Hope I can. Several 5 day clinics in 2016. If some 3 day clinics come up then maybe we can ride in them together.:thumbsup:

You guys are great. Thanx for being there. Hope all is good for all of you in this new year.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

All vetted in for tomorrow's ride. Will be doing the LD with Duroc. Put his hind boots on him for the first time, so pre-ride may be interesting. Waiting on Lani to return to go out. 

Get to meet Rick tomorrow!!

Phone version of HF won't let me upload photos so those will have to wait until I am home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellen hays

*PH13* Can't wait to see you riding. Hope all goes well. And......I hope you enjoy. Please tell Rick that we all are thinking about him and his DD. God bless and keep.:thumbsup:


----------



## VickiRose

Happy New Year All!
Lets hope we all have a great 2016

Roaddy, been thinking of you all, nice to hear from you. I hope your DD recovers well.

PH, enjoy your ride down south!

Ellen, hope the face is not too sore

HP, I agree with Koolio on the horses. The grey arab and the fox trotter look the best, I particularly like the look of the fox trotter.

AA, hand is slowly healing, 5 more days until I'm allowed to use it (not that I'm counting!)

DD hasn't ridden the lease horse over the Xmas break, the people who own him are away, will hopefully start up again next week.

My new year resolutions are to get fitter so I can ride better, to ride more often and to try to get a horse trailer so we can go places. And to laugh more and live lighter in spirit !


----------



## greentree

PH13-best of luck for tomorrow!! 

Roadyy- sounds like no hysterectomy? Praying for peace in your heart..love you!

Ellen- I hope we can meet! Maybe we can get AA to come up and meet us!


----------



## greentree

I have dedicated this year to my dear Lucy horse. Tomorrow, I am going to long line her, and start riding her again, hoping to take her to the next schooling show in Shelbyville. We will do some walk trot classes. This mare is so lovely, and talented, and easy to ride, and it is a shame to be doing so little with her.

Abby is 4 months old already! I measured her yesterday...11.3 at the withers, 12.1 at the butt!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Their TN farm is only 2 hours from me!! I could come down and visit while you are there! No way I could afford a 5 day clinic.


It is about 4 hours for me. I can't afford to ride in it either, but may come audit and take video for you! 

Would be great to meet up!! Gunslinger lives near there too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I have dedicated this year to my dear Lucy horse. Tomorrow, I am going to long line her, and start riding her again, hoping to take her to the next schooling show in Shelbyville. We will do some walk trot classes. This mare is so lovely, and talented, and easy to ride, and it is a shame to be doing so little with her.
> 
> Abby is 4 months old already! I measured her yesterday...11.3 at the withers, 12.1 at the butt!


Pictures, we need pictures of Miss Abby!!


----------



## greentree

I know, but they are all so crummy with all the mud!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: Such good news about Nina!!:loveshower: Don't forget to get lots of pictures of PH and her DH!! 

*Happy*: I like them all, but it depends on what you are planning to do with them. The Arab gelding is probably the best option for an "all around" horse. I like the little Arab-cross mare too, but would get her age verified. A healthy horse can live a work a long time, but if they were used hard when young may not last. 

Is the one with the odd markings on the throat an appaloosa? He may just be marked that way. 

I think you should try them all, just for the experience if nothing else. 

TJ: I forgot to mention, that saddle you made is really impressive! 

Also plan to box up horses tomorrow, hopefully can get them shipped Saturday. 

Sounds like everyone has some great resolutions for the coming year. I am excited to start the New Year *right* by hopping on Chivas. :cowboy:

They are all tucked in their stalls tonight for safety during the fireworks. I may have to put them up every night this week, unless it rains and folks can't light up. 

Y'all have a great night! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR and may 2016 be the BEST YEAR EVER FOR ALL MY HF FRIENDS!!! 

:cheers::winetime::apple:


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> I despise most the braggarts and the long dragged out stories of fame.:icon_rolleyes:
> Then we hit the trail and they are not so secure.:shock:


This is so true! I've seen this all my life.


----------



## Celeste

Happy New Year to all my friends here!!!!!!!!!!:winetime::hug:


----------



## corgi

Happy New Year everyone!

I will be back in a second to update everyone and respond to as many as I can, but I just have to share what I just found.

I found an old video camera tonight with tapes I had forgotten about. I just had to share this one from 2002.

My New Year's Resolution is to ride more and worry less, but I wonder if I could add this to it. I love to twirl and yes, I can still do this. Maybe I should resolve to do more of this too....wonder if I can do it on horseback??


----------



## corgi

First of all, Rick, I am glad the surgery went well and DD is able to be home with her family tonight. Please update when you can.

PH- enjoy your ride in FL! Hope you get to see Rick!

Ellen- yes, go to the clinic!! :cowboy:

HP- so sorry hubby is in the hospital but this is a good time to "force" new habits! Tell him it is because you want him around for a long time.

Nicker- hope Jay is better with shoes today.

Farm Pony- i know that poopourri stuff works. Not going to say I know how. 

Hello to Eole, Koolio, MR, VR, Greentree, VR, Celeste, tj, AA, TW, Swiss
Who did I miss???

I am staying home this evening with my corgi on my feet and my hubby by my side. 

The stress of last week caused me to catch a nasty bug so I have been off my feet most of this week. I did make it out to see the new Star Wars movie yesterday. I give it two thumbs up!

The farrier came on Tuesday and Blue did blow an abcess which was causing his lameness so it is all good.

Mom is settling in to the nursing home. She actually seems happy. I am going up there on Saturday to see her and start the process of emptying her apartment.

The paperwork for her Medicaid eligibility is overwhelming. Wow. That is all I am going to say about that.

The stress is starting to let up a little because Mom is adjusting so well. But I am still not sleeping well. I guess I just need a little more time to adjust.

Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers. You all are the best!


----------



## Eole

FP84: the Poo-Pourri: that's hilarious! :rofl: I could offer it to some people I know.
Roadyy: wishing DD a speedy recovery.
PH: have a great ride, lucky girl!

I wish everyone an
*AMAZING New Year 2016!*
Health, peace and horses. Anything else that matters? I raise my glass to all of you, my forum friends. :winetime:

This is how I ended 2015:


----------



## VickiRose

Just felt like sharing a pic of my two eating dinner in their paddock


----------



## Blue

Happy New Year to all of you!

*Ellen*, I agree. Go to the clinic and enjoy!

*Vicki*, I love that picture! It is so unusually cold and windy here right now, I'm wishing I was there.

*Eole*, good to hear from you!

*Corgi*, what a relief that your mom is adjusting so well. I'm sorry that you're not sleeping well though. Perhaps a little more time for you to recover from the anxiety and stress. Feel better soon. And that video was awesome! What talent!

*Anita*, hope you have a good ride today!

*Greentree*, we don't care about mud, we just want pictures!

*Happy*, I like the first little arab and that second arab cross mare, but I would also want a vet check and what is she crossed with? The MFT I worry when an ad says no bad habits or vices. Maybe a little lazy? And I too wonder about Pokey Joe. If he's so laid back why is the rider in the pictures so tense? He seems to have a nice stride though.

*Koolio*, I don't know how you do it, taking care of animals in your climate. Ugh!

*Nicker*, when I pulled shoes once a year to let their feet rest we have one that needed boots part time until his feet adjusted to the new sensations. Maybe that would help Jay?

*Phantom*, :wave:

*Roadyy*, Hoping all is going well for you!

*Stan*, ?? Hope you're well.

Everyone else at the table, BEST WISHES~!

My resolution, as always, is to just try to be a better person and let go of a little of what stresses me. 
Maybe watch my language a little more often :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

Happy New Year!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy New Year! :winetime::starbucks::cheers:

Hoping everyone awakes with a renewed sense of vigor to start a new year. 

Resolutions?? Like BLUE, to be a better person than I was yesterday, to laugh more, worry less, and stop trying to figure people out.....cause I just can't and it leaves me in a sense of :dance-smiley05: And for what reason??? They are not my monkeys. I need to worry more about myself and my relationship with my DH. I would like to see us grow closer.

I made a flipagram last night to celebrate 2015. I will try to share it with you. Looking back, I am very pleased with the past year.  IT probably won't mean as much to you all, but it says a lot to me.
Check out the flipagram I made! https://flipagram.com/f/i05i3IWaEe 


Roaddy, glad to hear DD is going home. Will she have the other surgery? Have fun with PH today!!! Lucky ducks!!

TJ, Happy New Year is all we get???? LOL

Farrier says the severe bruise on Jay's foot was just a fluke. There are patches of gravel out in the pasture where it is real wet. He said he could have just stepped on one the wrong way. It was very close to a puncture tho, as he caught it just right, so that is why it was so painful. 

He said it was good I caught it, as most people wouldn't have, and it could have turned out badly. As of last night, Jay seemed to be walking out to his hay pile just fine. 

It's spitting snow now, and a real feel of like 17* according to my phone, with wind gusts.......don't really think I will be riding today. A bit too nippy for me. Hoping tomorrow!

Actually sometime this weekend M is going to buy my 'old' saddle back. I traded her my Circle Y for that one in the spring. Yea! Start to replenish my 'horsey fund'. 

Now that New Year's is here...not much to look forward to except COLD. I need to find something to put on my calendar to look towards. Equine Affaire is too far away! 

Corgi, WOW! I am so impressed with your twirling!!! I have a long time friend who did that. Did you ever twirl fire? You are very talented, I can tell you put a lot of time practicing over the years.

OK, just got the call from downstairs...my part of breakfast is ready to be made.

Have a wonderful day all! HAPPY NEW YEAR! Wishing you all a bright and wonderful year full of health, wealth (only each of you know what makes you 'wealthy') and wise!!!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's another flipagram I made! So easy and FUN to make!!!

Enjoy! Celebrating 2015

Check out the flipagram I made! https://flipagram.com/f/i0EypzL5KD


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, Happy New Year is all we get???? LOL


Caught me being quiet, did you?!:wink: I'm just really 3/4 asleep at the moment, I'll be chattier after while Having coffee & reading...& wondering what on earth this year is going to bring! Hopefully a whole lotta this::cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Here's another flipagram I made! So easy and FUN to make!!!
> 
> Enjoy! Celebrating 2015
> 
> Check out the flipagram I made! https://flipagram.com/f/i0EypzL5KD


Cool!!


----------



## Happy Place

Happy New Year! It's a beautiful snowy morning. DH wants to lay low today, maybe look at a horse tomorrow. LOL Two horses, I say! I contacted the owners of the arabs. The 16 yr old mare was a school horse. Has plenty of experience and a can do attitude. The owner is a well known trainer in the area. My biggest concern is for her age. The arab gelding lives about 30-45 min from the Arab Cross. They say he is beginner friendly and lives in pasture. I like that he rides and drives. I'm not used to that high headset, but I'm giving him a try. 12 yrs old is a good age to get them, I think.

If I play my cards right, we can look at the other two on Sunday. I with I could just go without DH. Not that I don't want him there, it's just that he hates making appointments and will drag out the process of actually going to see horses just because that is his nature. That's not fun for me because I am go go go! I would see a couple every day this weekend if I could LOL. 
I will let you know how this all pans out.


----------



## Koolio

Happy New Year!! I hope everyone had a fabulous New Years Eve and a great start to the new year!

We spent the evening with good friends where we had a fondu supper. We even got a show of Northern Lights in celebration of the coming new year! Today, the wearer gods have brought us mild, sunny skies. A perfect day for a nice winter ride.

I don't really have any big resolutions other than to enjoy what comes and be grateful for all that makes me smile and helps me learn. I am grateful for you all as you do make me smile and I learn so much from all of you. Thank you for your ongoing friendship and support...

My niece is getting married today! The wedding is in AZ (I'm not invited other than to Skype in), so I won't be there. She is only 5 weeks older than DD (just turned 20) and her husband to be isn't much older, so they are a very young couple. Hopefully with lots of love and support from the family, it will all go well. I do wish her well, but am somewhat shocked at how young they are. I am also grateful my own DD is busy pursuing her own dreams and not yet in a serous relationship, but recognize each person finds happiness in different ways.

Have a wonderful first day of the new year!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

Happy New Year!!!

It has been a busy night and morning here.
Friends and family over last night, house full it was.
People sleeping on the floor this morning.
All sorts of food stuffs and cooked a huge breakfast this morning.
All cleaned up and the pigs will enjoy the remnants.

I have enjoyed the pics and posts provided by all.

43 here today and rather mild but sunny.
Staying in and trimming an aquarium today, long overdo.
Will begin a new room in the basement this weekend.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Just want to wish everyone a Happy New Year.:loveshower::clap::winetime::cheers: You guys are wonderful.:hug: New Year wish that we will all get our fair share of riding equines:thumbsup:

I am hiding out today as the swelling from the surgery is awful. I look so purdieLOL.:icon_rolleyes:

Resolutions:

Start back to school
Go to the riding clinic
Work out at the gym
Ride my Peaches every chance I get

Have a great day.

God bless

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Oh, and by the way, *Ladona * that is some awesome twirling!!!! You go girl:thumbsup:


----------



## greentree

OK, your wish is my command, HFo40! Here is the adorable Abby....I will have to do multiple posts...sorry!

Hello, I'm Abby!


----------



## greentree

Squirrel tail girl!


----------



## greentree

Don't I have a cute trot??


----------



## greentree

All about that BASS!!


----------



## corgi

Abby is adorable!

Nicker, to be totally honest, twirling fire is very very easy. If you can twirl one baton, twirling a flame baton is no different...it just looks impressive. 
Oh, and it is very messy because of the flamable subtance used to coat the ends. It will stain anything it touches...this I know. LOL

Like many of us on HF, we are under mud here in Virginia but I am taking my resolution to ride more and worry less, seriously. I went out to the farm and took Isabella into the round pen and we worked on our barebak and bridleless riding. She was an angel. Next month it will be four years that I have had her and we have come so far. My confidence was shattered when I got her and she took advantage of that, but now I can jump on her completely tackless and trust that she won't try to kill me. I know she could spook, but I have survived many bareback spooks and she has never had a bolt in her, so I know I am as safe as you can be on a prey animal. The moments we have when we work on this are so special. You can see her listening to me by looking at her ears. And while this video shows we still have some work on the whoa..you can also tell that I am not scared and I trust her. I did get her stopped in a more timely manner a little later, but we still need to work on that.

That is how I spent the first day of 2016. What did everyone else do?


----------



## VickiRose

Nice vid corgi, bareback is one of my goals for 2016, not sure on bridle less too...
I'm happy that your Mum is settling in to her new home.

GreenTree, Abby is beautiful, mud and all!

Blue, I thought all of you would like a nice sunny photo to remind you of summer. You can all return the favour in our winter! 

Everyone else, lovely to hear from you all

I spent my New Year's Day working, ( that's what happens when you own the small business, everyone else gets time off while I work all the holidays) but it wasn't too busy and we were only open for half a day. Attempted to clean out the office in the afternoon. Got about half done.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## greentree

Corgi and VickiRose....great minds think alike!! After I rested a bit from long lining Lucy, and riding out on the trails with DH on Sissy, and Mary on Gavotte....I went out to ride Spirit. Had to trim his feet first...then saddled and rode. 
I was going to pull the saddle and ride him bareback, but the sun had set, and I still had to rearrange the horses!
So I decided I will ride bareback tomorrow, lol!! 
When I got my first pony, we didn't have enough money for a saddle, so I just rode the bratty thing bareback. Probably why I never fell off....until I got old enough to break, lol!!
Gotta watch that video of the twirling....I missed it!

"Ride more and worry less". I LOVE THAT!!!!!


----------



## Blue

Evening all!

Had a really nice ride with son today. Took the go pro but the playback is choppy. Had to take the time to research that! Turns out my computer is slightly outdated and although it will play the video it's not good at all. Going to get my upgrade taken care of and figure out how to diminish the audio. Really need to diminish the audio~

When I get everything under control I'll post video.

Still cold here and expecting rain all next week. Ugh!


----------



## Happy Place

We are hovering at the freezing point for the next few days. That means the mud is firming up. Nike has a terrible case of thrush. I've been picking out his feet and applying thrush remedy but I feel like it's a loosing battle.At least when it freezes, it will be drier, right?

DH said if he doesn't get enough sleep tonight, we may not go look at horses. This is KILLING me! I'm trying to be patient though. His leg is itching and keeping him awake at night. He slept most of today. It just gets worse at night. It itches as it heals.

Today I got some cleaning done. More to do tomorrow. I want the house in good shape when I got back to work on Monday.


----------



## Eole

Greentree, Abby is very cute. Is Lucy the mare you considered selling last year? Good decision to keep her, she sounds like a gem.

Corgi, about the twirling::bowwdown:Awesome. You look so natural and having fun. Did you miss your calling as an artist performer?

Blue, glad you could ride. Looking forward to GoPro videos!

HP, it's killing us too, LOL! Can't wait to get your experience on different horses. About the first arab's high headset, I wouldn't worry too much about it. It's often a sign of harsh bit-riding-ill fitting saddle-back pain. They lift the head to protect the back or avoid the bit. A soft hand and building a stronger back will get the head lower.

MR, did the big breakfast include eggs benedict? 

Koolio, you have such a good DD, making the right choices: you must be proud. Although being away during holidays must be a bit hard.

NM: flipagrams: very cool!

Ellen, that clinic sounds great, hope you can go and tell us all about it.

PH and Roadyy: news?
Vicki, if your grey is pinning his ears that far from his Buddy, he sure is serious about his dinner.  Thanks for the "warm" picture. What's the temperature today?

TJ, a bit late to the party, but I LOVED your Christmas at Janice's. Great pictures, a time to remember and cherish.

Hello to Twalker, AA, Stan (?), FP84, sorry if I miss some. :wave:

I was lucky to start the year in the saddle. I rode Alizé and we made tracks through the snow in the arena and then up the trail. She didn't even break a sweat.
Tomorrow, I'm having a horsy friend over for lunch. My now famous home-made smoked salmon as appetizer and quiche (caramelized onions-goat cheese and sundried tomatoes) with a light salad. And grapes (the drinkable kind)


----------



## AnitaAnne

So wonderful so many were able to ride today! 

*Eole*: Your mares are as gorgeous as always! How does Alize manage to look like such a lady in all that snow? Mine look like fuzzy bears, especially Chivas. 

*Greentree*: Miss Abby looks fabulous! What a cutie pie! She knows she is something special; I can't wait to watch her grow up. 

Speaking of something special, *Corgi* your twirling was show-stopping! It just kept getting better and better, I had to watch twice! 

So good to hear your momma is settling in well. Is there a social worker that can help with the Medicaid circus? 

The bareback riding is great, even though slopping through the mud. 

*Happy*: Maybe your DH could just sit in the truck and film you riding? Surely you can get out to ride at least one of the prospects?

*Ellen*: those are great resolutions! I am really looking forward to watching you and Peaches at that clinic. I could learn a thing or two about gaited horse training. 

*Blue*: can't wait to see your video. Have you tried uploading it to YouTube as is? You might be able to see it better once it is uploaded. 

*VickieRose*: your horses are adorable! Spring looks wonderful, thanks for sharing.

*Phantom*: How was your ride today?

I was unable to start my New Year with a ride cause I waited too long. Folks were shooting off fireworks when I got out there at 10 am. Dram was jumping around and making Chivas nervous. Decided to just plan on early in the morning and going to put Dram in his stall with some hay. Hopefully everyone has used up their supply and can find something else to do. 

Made the traditional New Year Day southern dinner; blackeyed peas, greens and cornbread. Yummy.


----------



## Koolio

Is had a great start to the new year! This morning I rode Koolio and worked on getting him to lift his shoulders and soften his jaw. He was a rock star! I think DD's saddle is helping a lot as I finally feel he is with me and now we are riding as a single unit, not me trying to constantly push him forward or hold him back and then lose my seat. All the hours of coaching I've had seem be be paying off.

This afternoon was a lovely sunny day so I also rode Himmy. This is also the first time since she's been back that I've had her in the barn by herself. She was a little antsy, but I just insisted she stand where I wanted and rewarded her often for standing quietly. Once I put the saddle on, she was perfect. She has developed a bad habit of trying to nip and not standing still when getting up in the saddle. NP had said they had a 2 hour fight at the mounting block and I believe it. This horse what always great about standing quietly while being mounted so something has come undone there. I didn't fight over it, but flexed her neck away from me so she couldn't bite me in the butt on my way up into the saddle. I didn't panic about having her stand, but rather just got up and prevented her from nipping. She's starting to figure out nipping isn't OK and not at all necessary. Next time we will work on standing better, but c now, small steps. Under saddle she was great! She had lovely smoothe transitions and rode nicely uphill. We didn't do too much as we were riding in the snow, but she is supple and responsive to ride. Afterward, she had to stand in the barn again for a bit. I gave her some food and DH stood with her while I unblanketed the other horses and fed them. She was a little antsy, but he just keep up the positive reenforcement when she quietly stayed out and gently repositioned her when she moved. It was no big deal with no pawing or rearing, so I am happy with that. I am working with her daily to get her quiet in to barn and respectful on the ground. The mounting is going to take some work and we will have to retrain her on trailering and standing at the trailer, but not until spring. It saddens me that she has developed these issues but I am hopeful we can correct them fairly fast. I think she enjoyed having a job to do today. I plan to get a ride in on her tomorrow too as it will be Koolio's day off.

Old man Sam has a swollen sheath again. I need to call the vet to find out if it is likely just stocking up, or something more serious. He swelled a lot after his cancer was removed and the vet suggested due to the scar tissue, he might not be able to move the fluid as efficiently. For now, he gets a massage twice a day to move the fluid around for him. I don't want to ice the bits and there is no sign of infection. That is one lucky horse!!

I FaceTimed in to my nieces wedding today. It was strange to witness the wedding with everyone in their best dresses and me sitting in my riding pants (Don't tell to bride LOL!!). Technology is amazing that we can stay in touch over such great distances though.

I hope you all had great first day of the year followed up by a fabulous weekend!


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, the grey is Rose. She was upset because Boston had just stolen her dinner and had only left her a little bit in his bucket. And a rooster was trying to sneak over and get her left overs. She is very submissive to Boston, so I guess she was challenging the rooster LOL! Oh, and it's 36C so I think that's in the high 90s F? Your horses look gorgeous! 

HP, if hubby is not keen on going can you maybe take a friend? Maybe get one of DHs friends to come over to keep him company while you're out? It's killing me that you haven't been able to look at horses! But I do understand if DH wants to go too, I'm just not as patient as you


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I have to go get ready to go to work this morning, but the Youtube idea is a good one. Now, please tell me how to do that. Do I have to have an account? Do I just plug in and upload?


----------



## greentree

HP - when I had eczema it always itched worse at night...I can sympathize! Can he take Benadryl? It will also knock him out...I mean, give him a good night's sleep.
I hope he feels like going, as we are dying to see these horses! 

Eole, yes....she could still have a home in anyone's pasture! Yesterday was the first time I had ever had her in long lines. She is so light and sensitive that when I tried to use the stirrups to keep the lines up, it was way too much leverage for her! I had to use them straight, so we stopped a few times when she stepped over the outside line. Good practice though....reaching through her back legs with 35 feet of line. DH has some good pictures on his phone.

Koolio, sounds like all our greys are really coming along well! 

Corgi, I finally got to watch your barebackbridleless video..WOW! You were a star! I will NOT be videoing it when I get on Spirit!


----------



## tjtalon

Got caught up on everyone's New Year's Day, lots of good things going on & great pictures. Ladona, loved your video! Cat & I mostly stayed cuddled up, it was cold outside & the apartment wasn't warming up very well. Needed a lazy New Year's Day anyway.

Today woke up early & got laundry done & kitchen cleaned. Had been enjoying a rare sense of well being since New Year's Eve, with a schedule email of 4 days at the little ComCast site.

Until I checked email this morning & there was an updated schedule that mngr A had sent after that. Now 2 days, not four. Well...I'll have time for serious job hunting. Good thing is that I'm feeling determined (& rather angry about this constant ping-pong game with me being the ball) instead of depressed. It's a brand New Year, I refuse to let last year's bs follow me into this one. There IS something good to come...there has to be.

On a much better note: Monday will be going out to Janice's. Besides helping her feed in the morning, she has a ton to accomplish before her surgery on Tuesday. The 5 boarders that belong to the woman now living in Florida will be leaving tomorrow; their water tanks will need cleaned & turned over, their pens will need spruced up, & the rest of the horses will be rearranged. Also, farrier will be coming sometime Monday. J said she'll be doing some of that Sunday afternoon, but there will be plenty for me to be set to work at.

And since I'll be happily being J's slave on Monday, my cell phone will be tucked into my bag, ignored & not looked at until sometime late Monday afternoon when I get home. As long as mngr A is going to jack me around, I'm not going to respond to a call of "oh we need you at such & such today". Not that I think that might happen, but am now determined to have my own plans for Monday, $ notwithstanding. I need Monday for my soul. God knows I need it & He'll help me take care of the rest.

Ladona, did you ride like that without even a hand on a bit of mane? Wow...

Greentree, Abby is adorable, love that little fluffy tail.

Blue, hope you get the go-pro vid thing figured out. I'm no help with things like that, I'm lucky I got photo downloading figured out, lol!

HP, will your DH forgive you if you go to check out the horses by yourself this weekend?

Tracey, it amazes me that Himmy's training could go so loopy so fast. I wonder what on earth that NP did (or didn't) do to/with her.

Eole, your horses are so pretty...

MR, happy jungle-clearing...

Since I'm not talented enough to be able to check the previous page to comment on:

Hello to everyone!!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

I must say...I a bit envious of everyone's :cowboy:. Yesterday was FREEZING. Winds were howling and I think the real feel temps dipped to 17ish*. Brrrr It wasn't the cold so much that deterred me, but the winds.

Stopped at WM on the way to barn. Had my eye on a cheap pair of snow/wind pants. Gosh they really helped stop the freezing winds from penetrating my bottom half! I have a thick pair, but it's just not quite cold enough for them.

HP, yep, the mud has frozen here! Now they are walking on uneven frozen mud. Not sure what is worse! I still will push the use of NO THRUSH. It's a powder, so when you put it in their hooves, and they step into the mud, the mud accuatlly holds it up in there. It's a clay base, so it stick real good! :wink:

Insulated the tack room yesterday. Wow! What a difference! DH bought me a little space heater, so I will get that running so I can switch all my girth straps and stirrups onto the new saddle. I've been riding with the straps that were on the saddle, but they are so stiff! :icon_rolleyes: Plus, M wants to come and get my 'old' saddle sometime today. 

No riding = getting A LOT done at my house. Just about have all my 'to dos' DONE! I had a hard time getting started, but now that I am on a roll....I don't want to stop!

Good news! I was redding out clothes to give to the Good Will, and there was a brand new pair of athletic pants. I knew when Ibought them they were a tad tight...not sure why I did. Well, just to make sure before I put them in the bag, I tried them on..........THEY FIT!!!!  Somewhere along the line, I lost a bit off my booty! WooHOO That is motivating too! I certainly could stand to loose a few!:icon_rolleyes:

AA, a ways back you talked about styles of riding. If I were to compete again, I think I would like to try Reining. Looks fun to me. But honestly...I'm quite content on learning how to trail ride beyond my roads. 

Fun part, R and D and working to make their horses more road safe! That's cool!

Corgi, my friend would wear out a pair of white tennis shoes in no time while practicing her spins on the asphalt in front of her house! Funny what you remember as a kid. I would ride my pony down there to play, and she would be twirling. She went on to lead the majorettes in college too!  BTW , nice BB riding!!! 


Greentree, cute pony! :wink:

HP, I know you want DH to go...but I am not patient either, like VR. I would have left by now. LOL You are so much better a person than me. :biggrin::biggrin:

Eole, I always enjoy your posts. Your horses are so pretty! I haven't made a quiche in eons! Hmmm, may have to do that. I believe I have a pie crust in the freezer.

OK, gotta start the day. have a wonderful one all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## greentree

OMG, tj....this just HIT me.....call DH's cousin at Green Herbs. Ask for Linda. She owns the place. Just a hunch.


----------



## tjtalon

greentree said:


> OMG, tj....this just HIT me.....call DH's cousin at Green Herbs. Ask for Linda. She owns the place. Just a hunch.


I googled that...is that the one is Wheat Ridge? (...what's your real name? pm me if you'd like...)


----------



## greentree

tjtalon said:


> I googled that...is that the one is Wheat Ridge? (...what's your real name? pm me if you'd like...)


I PM'd you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, I have to go get ready to go to work this morning, but the Youtube idea is a good one. Now, please tell me how to do that. Do I have to have an account? Do I just plug in and upload?


Yes, you have to have an account (its free). Set up your account and plug in and upload. You can do editing in YouTube. I haven't done any editing yet, but it can be done. I have been practicing keeping my mouth shut while filming! Doesn't always work, lol.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Yes, you have to have an account (its free). Set up your account and plug in and upload. You can do editing in YouTube. I haven't done any editing yet, but it can be done. I have been practicing keeping my mouth shut while filming! Doesn't always work, lol.


AnitaAnne, have a question (& not to hijack Blue's issue): can I do this from my digital camera (my phone isn't smart enough for even 2 minute vids)? I did a utube account a long time ago, but have never done anything with it, since just didn't know how, but I have a stick to download my camera pictures. Was thinking that maybe in future I could ask J to video with my camera so I could utube to share anything interesting.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Finally *

Just chiming in quickly, but I have to tell the world, lol:
I finally rode Raya again :happydance:

Her former owner came by and and rode her a few rounds in the arena, and then I hopped on for a few more :dance-smiley05:

Considering that she isn't used to be ridden in an arena and hadn't been ridden in 6 months, she was doing really good! Quite tense and stepping high, but boy does that look nice, lol! But she started to relax a bit after a while. She was a bit sticky close to where her herd mates were grazing outside of the arena, and she even tried 2 mini bucks when she tried to argue with me about leaving that spot...:icon_rolleyes: But we ended the ride on a good note...

But she was sooo ready to get back to her friends, lol! Normally she hangs around to make sure I don't have any more cookies in my pocket. Today after I turned her out, she strode purposefully out to the pasture :runninghorse2:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> AnitaAnne, have a question (& not to hijack Blue's issue): can I do this from my digital camera (my phone isn't smart enough for even 2 minute vids)? I did a utube account a long time ago, but have never done anything with it, since just didn't know how, but I have a stick to download my camera pictures. Was thinking that maybe in future I could ask J to video with my camera so I could utube to share anything interesting.


I do believe this works. Try it with a little video of Tim


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I do believe this works. Try it with a little video of Tim


My test vid is of Tim is uploading...now...how to get it here:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## tjtalon

I put my privacy as "unlisted"...


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I put my privacy as "unlisted"...


It can't be listed as private or you can't share. Easiest way to share is to copy and paste link. May be other ways, but that's how I do it :wink:

We want to see that video of Tim!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> It can't be listed as private or you can't share. Easiest way to share is to copy and paste link. May be other ways, but that's how I do it :wink:
> 
> We want to see that video of Tim!


Aaargh...Even with what I did I saw "one view'; that's rather icky, I'm a very private person. Okay, I'll go back & see if I can list "entire freakin' world" to see, so that I can get here (& besides FB, already saw that that is possible). Copy & paste, ok...


----------



## tjtalon

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbnPeeZVIB2GBjO7TZCUDKg

Does this work...?


----------



## tjtalon

No, it's not the vid...


----------



## tjtalon

https://youtu.be/W1RA_N1cuw0


----------



## tjtalon

Got it, may have trouble finding out how again. There's the Tim, in sleepy mode.


----------



## corgi

Yay! You did it!!


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Yay! You did it!!


Barely...question s, can I do it again!:wink:


----------



## Blue

You did it! I saw that! Ok, I just got off work and I'm beat, but I'm gonna work on this later.


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> Barely...question s, can I do it again!:wink:


Yes you can! Tim's little meow is so cute. It does sound like he is talking to you.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Yes you can! Tim's little meow is so cute. It does sound like he is talking to you.


He does talk to me, it's kinda strange, but I think he has Siamese in his DNA somewhere. He's quite vocal (not as much as a Siamese) but his voice nuances/inflections/tones can be quite nuanced. He has different vocals for different things, but sometimes when I ask him something (like "want your breakfast" there's a definite response that sounds like, no kidding, a meowed excited "yeah!". He's also been teaching me (or I've been noticing, since Savannah is gone) his very different tail signals towards me (not like any "
regular" cat I've ever known), and little growls & grunts when he is really happy... like when he's digging into my hair from the back of my living room chair. I seemingly can't ever have "normal" animals:wink:

Or anything else normal, for that matter. I'd thought to make another test vid, just for fun, bit it seem that the camera has died (batteries are fine, will test later).


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbnPeeZVIB2GBjO7TZCUDKg
> 
> Does this work...?


No, it didn't work. Link went to your account, but says no videos. 

Did you upload it?

Nevermind - it did work in the second try! Tim is so cute, answering every one of your questions! hahaha


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Aaargh...Even with what I did I saw "one view'; that's rather icky, I'm a very private person. Okay, I'll go back & see if I can list "entire freakin' world" to see, so that I can get here (& besides FB, already saw that that is possible). Copy & paste, ok...


That was you viewing it...not so icky :biggrin:


----------



## Happy Place

*drum roll please!*

I went to try a horse! I saw Dolly, a 16 yr old half arab. She was used as a trail horse her whole life. Her ground manners were horrible. She was tied to the wall for grooming and would not stop moving and pawing the ground. She was better in cross ties. I asked the guy to pick out her feet, when he picked up her front foot, she nearly sat down in slow motion! They she walked off too fast after mounting. She moved ok but has not cantered too much in the past year. All in all I got a heck no feeling from her. I didn't even get a slight warm and fuzzy, no nice personality. 

Tomorrow I am hoping to try that arab gelding. If not him, maybe the TWH. DH did not go BTW. He probably won't go until I see one that I like. That's it for now. Gnight!


----------



## VickiRose

Tj, loved the vid of Tim, he seems like a really sociable cat, not like my two


----------



## VickiRose

Hey, at least you got there to try one HP, even if she wasn't the right one. Sounds like she might have some issues.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, Tim is adorable! 

*Happy*, so glad you got out for a try. Thats a disappointment . I thought she would be nicer

*Anita*, Oiye! I Uploaded a :46 video to YouTube. It took almost an hour! Then when I watched it, although it was much better than on my computer, sadly I didn't pay much attention to my own new year's resolution. Son and I were set off in a gentle lope and Lacey started bucking. I really need to watch my language. I couldn't figure out how to delete it so I overlaid with some sort of heavy metal music. Ugh! I'll take my computer in for an upgrade on Monday.:frown_color: I need to figure out editing. At any rate, I need the upgrade anyway


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> https://youtu.be/W1RA_N1cuw0



Try this next time TJ.
Choose the insert link button, paste the link in the box, remove the "s" in https://
This will force a preview on screen disabling secure feature.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Since I have no video to post.

Crazy little pit bull.









Yellow molly in a somewhat trimmed aquarium.
4 hours yesterday trimming, only got about 65% mowed down.
If I would just spend 1 hour a week trimming it would be easy.








That's all I got for today.
Our first real frost here this morning.
Two others I know of but you wouldn't have needed to scrape your vehicle windows.
Got a load of hay today, nothing exciting.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *TJ*, Tim is adorable!
> 
> *Happy*, so glad you got out for a try. Thats a disappointment . I thought she would be nicer
> 
> *Anita*, Oiye! I Uploaded a :46 video to YouTube. It took almost an hour! Then when I watched it, although it was much better than on my computer, sadly I didn't pay much attention to my own new year's resolution. Son and I were set off in a gentle lope and Lacey started bucking. I really need to watch my language. I couldn't figure out how to delete it so I overlaid with some sort of heavy metal music. Ugh! I'll take my computer in for an upgrade on Monday.:frown_color: I need to figure out editing. At any rate, I need the upgrade anyway


I want to see it!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: glad you got to try a horse, even if she was a disappointment. Sounds like she is old and sour from use. Poor girl. 

BTW, be glad to send you Dram for a trial if you want! He is more of an arena horse than a trail horse, but has been ridden on trails. 

*MR*: pit is cute; glad you got your plants trimmed. Never seems like there is enough time...

*Koolio*: So glad you are working with Himmy. Sounds like the NP hurt her in the saddling/mounting process and she is reacting to that. 

I had a horse long time ago that would nibble at my feet when mounting. Made for very jerky mounting! I started petting him every time he turned his face and soon he forgot he was turning his head to bite. He learned he would get petted and so he started to expect that. 

Amazing to "attend" a wedding over the internet! Times have really changed...

Watching that Morgan made me really long for a nice "trotting" horse to ride. I want one that can ride our mountain trails too. 

If I can get Dram sold could make it happen. I wish that darn horse was shorter, then I'd be riding him. Have decided 15 hands is my limit. Even 15 hands is hard to get on sometimes with tall boots! 

Had a cat show up here, very friendly so I have been feeding him. I am out of ideas for a name since I used Sammy for the bunny. I plan to get him fixed soon. 

Anyone have an idea for a name? All I have been able to think of is Julius...as in "Orange Julius" :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Forgot to mention I found an adult size rocking horse!! Check him out


----------



## AnitaAnne

One more picture; Dreamer's hoof showing all the new healthy growth from wearing the boots and getting Farrier's Formula. I am amazed he was able to grow hoof at his age. 

Can you see the line of new growth?


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, I think we all need a link to that vid...the original soundtrack!

MR, very cute dog you have there!

AA, looks like Dreamer is getting some nice hoof. I like Marmalade or Marmaduke for the cat. Or Ginger.

I forgot to tell you all about something funny that happened the other day. Our kids are on holiday so they were helping DH pen up and drench a mob of sheep. While they were helping, they found a bird egg. Not sure what type of bird, something native. Anyhow they wanted to keep it and see if it would hatch (don't think it would have but you never know) DS put it under a heat lamp and was looking after it. But then our power went out. And DS and DD were worried about keeping the egg warm. So what do two, usually very practical, kids do? They put the egg under Marronbait (the cat) while he was asleep on my bed! They went outside to play and came back to find Marronbait eating the egg...on my bed...and it was all over the place! Ha! Luckily they know how to do laundry!


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> Blue, I think we all need a link to that vid...the original soundtrack!


I agree! Sounds like it would be refreshing after listening to some ol' lady baby-talking at her kitty, lol:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Try this next time TJ.
> Choose the insert link button, paste the link in the box, remove the "s" in https://
> This will force a preview on screen disabling secure feature.


Thanks MR, I'll make a note of this!


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning...

HP, glad you got the horse search going, even to "scratch that one off the list"!

AA, love that rocking horse & congratulations on the new cat who's adopted you. Can't think of a good name off hand, I usually try out names 'till get a response (Tim bounced all over the place at "Timothy", like "Yay, that's me!")

As for cats, VickiRose, yours no doubt appreciated the surprise protein snack, nothing like breakfast in bed! 

Nice pics, MR, little pit looks sweet. That underwater jungle of yours sounds amazing!

Coffee, need more coffee...


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, how about Sunny? Love that rocking horse.

*Maryland*, that is a beautiful Pit! Lol very modest photo. Him/her? What's her name? And where's the "insert link" button?

*Vicki*, :rofl::rofl: those kids must have been devastated. If and when I figure out how to post a link it sure won't be with the original soundtrack! I've already been disciplined on this forum once. :hide:

*TJ*, I love the way Tim answers you! I talk to Charlie and he just stares at me with hooded eyes.:shrug:


----------



## Maryland Rider

The highlighted icon is the one.
Remember to remove only the "s" in https:// from a pasted youtube link.

Pit is a sheila, her name is Bella.
She was found roadside about 4 weeks old, will be 5 this year.


----------



## greentree

Tj, I loved the video of Tim! What a good friend Tim is. My cats talk that way, but 2 of them are calico, so they sound more like cursing sailors! DH used to hate cats, but we transformed him, and now he has one doing tricks!

AA...where DID you find that fantastic rocking horse??

MR, love the blue pit! 

HP, good for you for going on to look! At least you know you will not fall for the first pretty face! When you see the right one, it will tell you!

Koolio, we do need to see the video...the same thing happens to me, most every time. Or, DH gets all the pictures of the uptight, upside down horse when we first start warming up, then the phone or camera dies... And I have 40 cruddy pictures, and the horse was absolutely BRILLIANT after it was warmed up!

I long lined Lucy again yesterday....I used the surcingle so I could have the rings, but even that was a little more leverage than she needs. She started to pull the lines through when she stretched towards the end, though. 

Have a lovely Day, everyone!


----------



## Blue

Testing


----------



## Blue

Now for my next question. How do I delete something on Youtube?


----------



## greentree

Wow, blue, were did you get that lovely music??? That was kind of funny, since you did not fall off!

No idea how to delete.....sorry.


----------



## tjtalon

Wow, Blue, cool, it worked! But...oh my...that scared me just watching...


----------



## tjtalon

Bet MR knows how to delete...

Now that I'm all interested in this YouTube thing, my camera is dead. Both batteries I have are charged, but they have been sitting in the bag for over a year. Do batteries have a shelf life & their number is just up? Hope it's not the camera...I may be taking a trip to MicroCenter today...


----------



## Blue

Lol, not sure how I found that music! Started clicking buttons on the YouTube editing feature and found that. Seemed appropriate. 

Didn't fall off, but I need to see the chiropractor tomorrow!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Lol, not sure how I found that music! Started clicking buttons on the YouTube editing feature and found that. Seemed appropriate.
> 
> Didn't fall off, but I need to see the chiropractor tomorrow!


Very appropriate music! Hope your body isn't too tweaked. Someone woulda been scraping me out of the dirt...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, that was cool!


----------



## greentree

VickiRose said:


> Blue, that was cool!


And EXACTLY why I do not have a GoPro!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

YAHOO BLUE!! RIDE "ER COWGIRL!!

:eek_color:

Thank you so much for giving me a much needed belly laugh this morning! 

The heavy metal FITS :rofl: I can imagine what you were saying and Lacey was saying it right back!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Now for my next question. How do I delete something on Youtube?


Not sure about that...but don't delete it, it is brilliant


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: the rocking horse is at a clubhouse in Ohio. We had a Cousins reunion there and it is in the game room on the second floor. Very creaky sounding, and heard one of my cousins was "bucked off" so was hesitant to ride it BUT I did ride and it was rather fun! Felt like a little kid again. 

You need a GoPro, would LOVE to see some video of Mammoth Cave. 

*Blue*: I love the name Sunny, I always seem to pick "S" names.

Can't wait to see more of your videos!!


----------



## Blue

Thanks everyone! Now it's funny, at the time it wasn't! I just really wanted a nice lope and I know she's capable, but for some reason when these two horses get together it's nothing but antics. 

Actually when Lacey is out with any horse it's antics. She's rock steady when we're alone, but not so much when I ride with someone else. I wish I could afford another horse that was more reliable. I've actually considered selling or trading her, but I would worry forever about where she would end up.

Going to try another video


----------



## Blue

Ok, now Im frustrated. Second one failed for some reason. I'm going to just wait for my upgrade and try again.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Blue- love the video and the music! Way to stick in the saddle too! The landscape looks so familiar...

TJ - cute video of Timmy. He's such a sweet cat.

Happy - too bad Dolly wasn't the one, but the first rarely is. I'm anxious for you to try the grey gelding. I think you might also have a thing for greys...

MR - love the Pittie. She's a beauty! Nice aquarium too! Now I am thinking I should set mine up, but I think I'd like one that is more terrarium with more plants and shallow water...

Vicki, Greentreeand Anita - hello!!

I rode Hmmy again yesterday. She was very good in the barn and stood tied nicely. She also stood well while I got on this time. I did notice she tried to nip me when I put the reins over her head. We worked on that and I think got it solved. It is so odd for her to have these little bad habits. I am careful not to turn my back on her when leading and prevent any nipping. She seems to be responding well, but I will be on guard for a while. Under saddle she was good. We just did some walk trot and transitions in the snow. She nicely rounds and is butter soft to ride. I think she's happy to have a job as this is a horse that gets bored easily. She's out in the field try to spar with Sam as I type. Each day, I feel she is less defensive and we have better rapport. I wonder if she misses DD as she seems to want a partner and DD was it. I hope I can be that partner for her as she is a fun little horse. 

My riding coach gave me a gift card for the local tack shop. Bad news as I went to the shop yesterday to buy some spur straps and ended up coming home with straps, a new pail, a pretty turquoise saddle pad for Koolio and a pair of new tall dressage boots! I didn't plan on the boots, but they had Ariats in my calf and foot size (short and chunky). So, now I have absolutely no excuses not to show this season...

It's a lazy Sunday here. I'll ride Koolio this morning and work with Himmy this afternoon. Back to work tomorrow, so I also have to catch up on housework and groceries. The holidays went by so fast!

Enjoy your day everyone!


----------



## Roadyy

Got to finally spend some time with the amazing PH13 this morning over breakfast. Has great conversation and plenty of laughter.
Looking forward to making another connection at future events.


----------



## Happy Place

Haven't heard back from any of the horses I called on. Just as well. DH may be going back to the ER. His rash is unresolved. The cellulitis is healing nicely, but now there is a red rash from mid calf to knee. I think it's from the cream they gave him. If it were the antibiotics, it would not be so localized, I don't think. He is finally sleeping, so when he gets up, I am taking him in. So ends winter vacation.

I like the name Julius! He sure is a hansom kitty.

MR that Pit is wonderful. I can hear her now, "Pat my belly"!!!!!

Koolio- I am interested in trying that gray gelding. They are in the process of moving, that's why it's so hard to connect. Oddly enough, I am not overly fond of grays and arabs usually are not my thing! Something about him just says "try me".

We are heading into a little cold snap for a couple days. Tomorrow will only be 20. If I don't get out today, I will hold off until Wed or Thursday.

Have a relaxing Sunday all. For many of us, the madness begins on Monday!


----------



## greentree

HP, prayers for the ER visit! 
That gray gelding even got ME....I am shocked he is still available...that's because I don't have the money!! If you buy him he could come live here if you change your mind....

Koolio, I think up thread it put my thoughts for Blue under your name....senior moment! That was so nice of your coach.....I saw a pretty(expensive) turquoise saddle pad yesterday, too. Need one, but they are TOO high!

Roadyy and PH13......jealous!! And I haven't even seen the picture.....


----------



## Blue

Happy, hoping your DH feels better soon. This has really gone on long enough.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Haven't heard back from any of the horses I called on. Just as well. DH may be going back to the ER. His rash is unresolved. The cellulitis is healing nicely, but now there is a red rash from mid calf to knee. I think it's from the cream they gave him. If it were the antibiotics, it would not be so localized, I don't think. He is finally sleeping, so when he gets up, I am taking him in. So ends winter vacation.
> 
> I like the name Julius! He sure is a hansom kitty.
> 
> MR that Pit is wonderful. I can hear her now, "Pat my belly"!!!!!
> 
> Koolio- I am interested in trying that gray gelding. They are in the process of moving, that's why it's so hard to connect. Oddly enough, I am not overly fond of grays and arabs usually are not my thing! Something about him just says "try me".
> 
> We are heading into a little cold snap for a couple days. Tomorrow will only be 20. If I don't get out today, I will hold off until Wed or Thursday.
> 
> Have a relaxing Sunday all. For many of us, the madness begins on Monday!


You might just want to call the pharmacy and check what is in the cream. He could wait until tomorrow and see his regular doctor about the cream. Not sure about returning to an ER for that unless he is having severe allergic reaction.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> hp, prayers for the er visit!
> That gray gelding even got me....i am shocked he is still available...that's because i don't have the money!! If you buy him he could come live here if you change your mind....


ditto



greentree said:


> roadyy and ph13......jealous!!


ditto


----------



## corgi

Rick and PH- love seeing the pic of the two of you together. Love it when members of our HF family meet in person!

Koolio, i think your trip to the tack store was very succesful. Glad you are working with Himmy.

AA- we have a barn cat that looks like that whose name is Peaches. We have another orange tabby named OJ so, HP's suggestion of Julius would be fitting. (Orange Julius used to be a mall restaurant around here..did you all have them too.)

Eole- performance artist, LOL. If only baton twirling paid. I would definitely be all over that!

Blue, that terrain from your video looks so familiar. While at the White Stallion Ranch in Tucson, we would do canter rides through the desert. Great job!

HP- hope hubby doesnt have to go back to the hospital. How did he react to you removing the food?

Went to the nursing home yesterday and Mom was having a bad day. Talked to her today because she was panicked and telling people she hadnt heard from me in days. She doesnt remember my visit yesterday. :sad:

Got the 2nd ride of the year in today. Just rode bareback all over the farm. Was too muddy for the trails but we did a lot around the farm..played on the obstacles and then just walked around. Hubby took a video of me taking Isabella through a tight squeeze between a trailer and the large tree on the property. Some horses have a problem with squeezes...not my girl! This comes in handy on the trail!


----------



## Blue

Corgi, I'm so sorry you mom was having a bad day. I know its hard. Nice video. I could never in a million years get Lacey to squeeze through a small place.


----------



## tjtalon

Good morning, all...

Going to go out & be Janice's slave today, then tomorrow back into the whatever-it-is.

Yesterday to my camera for a "check up". Poor old thing is fried, the experimental video of Tim was it's last gasp. Told camera guy at MicroCenter that I needed a camera for pics & mostly vids that wasn't so darned smart as the dead one (I never used 1/10th of the capabilities on that one), so got one that wasn't the very cheapest (he said the pixels are so small that things would be grainy) but the next one up (that was on sale by $35 off).

Seems easy to figure out, & Janice won't be bamboozled by it either. Felt like a necessary expense, in a way, since I want her to be able to take videos of me on whoever eventually.

So, it's for my horse thing & sharing my horse thing. I seem to be bent on making my "horse thing" primary in my head & heart, despite everything else & it's "appearances."

Be prepared, at some point, for another "experimental video" lol...


----------



## Blue

Mornin' 

Day off again today and tons to do. Going to take my computer in for its upgrade this morning. Or at least hoping for the upgrade. Talked to them on the phone and he said "probably" could just upgrade but he'd have to take a look at it before he could say for sure. It's only 5 years old and I just can't afford a comparable new one.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## VickiRose

Hello all!

TJ, enjoy horse Monday and I can't wait for more vids of you and the horses and Tim

Blue, hope the computer just needs an upgrade.

I have decided today that Boston is a bit...thick? He and Rose were watching DD and I weeding the vege patch this morning and he tried to walk through the fence (I think he could smell the green grass we had weeded out)...in slow motion...got one front leg stuck and then stood there, looking sheepish, until I untangled him....five minutes later, he sticks the same leg through the fence and again, stands and waits to be untangled! He's lucky I love him!

On a less funny note, my hoof trimmer has broken her wrist and is out of action for up to 12 weeks! Dang it! Now I have to find someone who Rose trusts enough to trim her. If my thumb is ok, I might have to do it myself.


----------



## Happy Place

DH did not go to ER. Seems the rash is not itching anymore. If it's still there when he gets up this am, he will call his doc.

Didn't get all the food out of the house. I let it go. Can't make choices for someone else. There are no more sweets, no pop or chips left so that's a start. I refuse to buy anything that I cannot eat LOL.

Going Sunday to see "Pokey Joe". He's the one with the funny marks on his face and throat latch. Apparently he is part Appy and has some spots. The marks are all his, no scars. She works nights so we can't get together until Sunday. I'll try Wednesday to see the little Arab. We keep not connecting.

More later.


----------



## greentree

Use the rash to your advantage.....tell him that dr. Davis said it was probably caused be wheat, and you are not going to serve him any for about 2 weeks to clear the toxins out of his system. Then, when the rash goes away, and he feels SO much better, and you have lost 10 lbs, he will be amazed, and you will be on your WAY!

Tj, have a good day at J's!

Blue, I think I need a real laptop...too bad we can't share!


----------



## greentree

From Dr. Davis ...

“I have been eating the Wheat Belly way for 2 months. I have lost 18 lbs. I went off blood pressure meds. I was having really bad stomach pains and they have disappeared. I was losing a lot of hair and had a very dry scalp and both have improved a lot. I can tell a big difference in my stomach and legs. I don’t have many ‘before’ pics and the pics I am posting are different angles.The first pic is from May, 2015.”

You can count calories or points and lose weight, though you will struggle mightily to do so—and be left with all the health problems incited by the inflammatory proteins in wheat and grains. You can choose smaller portion sizes—but you can still have irritable bowel syndrome, acid reflux, and joint pain. You can exercise like crazy to burn calories—but still experience headaches, mind “fog,” and depression. You can get gastric bypass or lap-band to lose weight—but still suffer from skin rashes, iron deficiency anemia, and asthma.

This is because just cutting calories or portions, or even physical removal of excess fat through surgery, fails to remove the causes of all these health problems. Remove all wheat and grains, as we do in the Wheat Belly lifestyle, and you have removed the cause of an impressive list of metabolic, inflammatory, and autoimmune health conditions.


----------



## Roadyy

Just in for a bit.
HP, I hope you get things sorted with DH and the rash. Praying it is a simple remedy.

TJ, hope your slave trading with Janice is a good one for future riding. Hope the video process is less than fatal for the new unit.

VR, I hope the farrier heals quickly and can get back to all the clients. Also sounds like Boston and Rose need a diet..lol

Blue, I hope the computer is a simple upgrade for you. My daughter informed me this weekend that she dropped her laptop and cracked the screen. Now it doesn't want to work. It is the one for her virtual schooling. They broke out the desk top pc to get it online til I can afford to get her another laptop towards the end of the month.


Here are a couple of pics taken of Dawn on Saturday. I know there are more, but these are the ones I found so far. Hopefully she will not be too upset with me for beating her to the punch on sharing them as she should be a few thousand feet above the ground right now.


----------



## tjtalon

I slaved, big time (& yes, Rick, this is all "in trade for future riding"). Left home at 8a, got home 5p. Helped J w/morning hay (loaded up the wagons afterwards for evening) & grain distribution, cleaned waters tanks, filled those that were needed & upturned/unplugged heaters of those that were not (5 horses have left for Florida). J repaired an electric fence while I was doing that.

Put all the grains pans to soak early, then when the farriers arrived scrubbed them out & tilted them to dry. Watched the farriers for a bit (after bringing them Bailey, then taking her back home, as her toes were alright, trimming would've shortened them too much). Very good farriers & good people. I like talking with them.

Then J surprised me w/asking if I would do the evening grains, following the "recipes" on the tack shed wall. Hope I did alright with that, am afraid that I may have, one time for someone, confused alfalfa pellets with timothy pellets. I get nervous with doing something totally new, so hope I didn't screw up.

Then we rearranged some horses (boarders, not J's). One boarder I met today has 2 very pretty Missouri Fox Trotters, a palimino mare & a dark bay gelding w/'white socks & nose.

By 3:30 pm I was pretty wiped out, but the saddler had come for fitting the above mentioned boarder's horses, so had to watch that, of course. Very different getting to see the real thing in person from reading things online.

J's 1st knee surgery is tomorrow at 1pm Mountain Standard Time, if anyone feels like sending a prayer for all to go well (she'll get the 2nd knee as soon as she can, maybe late Spring). When she's in recovery from this one, she asked me to come over on a day off & help her in her office with sorting & filing paperwork. I can do that (& I've seen the 2 big piles in her office, she needs the help!)

I did take 2 experimental videos w/the new camera, nothing much but at least of horse interest. Will look at those to see how they turned out, then try the YouTube thing again (have both MR's & Ladona's advice to go on now, so maybe will have better success.)


----------



## tjtalon

PS my back didn't/doesn't like this day. If I did that kind of thing every day I'd be in much better shape...

Rick, thank you for the pics of Dawn, so glad you two got to meet up for a bit!

Blue, hope the computer issue got figured out; just an upgrade, I hope...

Ladona, "The Big Squeeze" is very cool!

Don't remember what else I wanted to respond to...ooops.

Going to go look at the camera vids & see if they're even worthwhile to try to attempt the YouTube thing...


----------



## Happy Place

Day one (again) protein and veggies. Feel full and happy. DH will not follow the same guidelines as me. I'll do me and encourage him to find his way. Still planning on a trip to the nutritionist for him.

First day back left me with a desk full of data to report for the state. Prepping more data for spring testing. We test these poor kids to death. Hate it all and I am the testing coordinator LOL.

Found a way to feed the horses on higher ground. Trying as much as possible to keep them high and dry. Saw some encouraging signs for Nike's thrush. It may be short lived though. It was 23 today but will start warming tomorrow and begin raining by Wednesday again.

Might have a lesson on Wednesday if I am not trying out a horse, I jsut have to find one to try now. I just can't connect with the gray gelding. She is hard to get in touch with.


----------



## greentree

HP, yay for you!! DH will change if that is all you feed him...trust me. Hopefully, like my DS, he will recognize how much better he feels, and continue.

Tj, I was reading away on your post, and suddenly PH's pic's that Roadyy posted decided to POP UP, and I thought...HOly moly..J has her really going there!! Sounds to me like you did great doing that feed. I don't think I could tell alfalfa pellets from Timothy pellets.....

Mary came and went before I got home from the dentist....so I just met DH in town for lunch, then came home and did my 30 day challenge exercises, cleaned the kitchen, then fed to go to line dancing. We are dancing at a senior wellness fair on Saturday. The class was huge tonight with LOTS of new faces.


----------



## SwissMiss

*TJ*, doing barn chores is hard work. Especially if you don't do them regularly! The first couple of times I took care of the horses at the barn where Raya is boarded (~ 12 horses), I was completely wiped out :wink: But it is getting easier, and you get a "free" workout 

Talking about workout: Raya was always on the lanky or even skinny side and I was working on putting some weight on her... I think I overshot that goal a bit :shock: I really have to dig into that winter fur to feel her ribs 
She is fat and happy  But with winter being here, and me (finally) starting to ride her, she will be alright...


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning All.

I have been back in the gym the last two mornings before work and starting to feel better already. Found some Gluten Free waffles at the grocery store for my breakfast to try and keep a healthy start to the new year.


TJ, I'm glad you are able to help Janice as she goes through recovery with the knee replacement and I can only imagine how much she appreciates it. Hopefully your tired muscles can make it through. My thought is that pain is merely weakness leaving the body.

HP, I hope the healthy eating continues for you and DH gets further and further into it with you.

GT, I bet that line dancing is a lot of fun with your group. We got into it a few years back for some barn dancing parties held when we lived in Ms. 


Hope everyone is staying warm. I woke up to 37* here and I blame it all on my dear Dawn for bringing it down from the north.lol

Got to go to work. 

Buhbi


----------



## VickiRose

She is beautiful SwissMiss, maybe a bit cuddly but she will work it off.

HP, good on you for the health kick

Roaddy, great pics and good to hear from you, I hope DD is doing ok.

Today is the day I get to actually use my thumb! Yay! Still healing, but getting better each day. Hope to get back to riding as soon as I can grip the reins.


----------



## tjtalon

https://youtu.be/yzyx7iEMF6k


----------



## tjtalon

Test vid. Can'
t do it like everyone else, but it got here..


----------



## VickiRose

The vid came up really well TJ! Wow, those planes come in low over head! Funny how the horses are so used to it, Rose would have been freaking out! She hates noises that she can't work ou where they are coming from. I didn't catch the name of the chestnut that came and looked at the camera?


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> The vid came up really well TJ! Wow, those planes come in low over head! Funny how the horses are so used to it, Rose would have been freaking out! She hates noises that she can't work ou where they are coming from. I didn't catch the name of the chestnut that came and looked at the camera?


That's Bailey, the TB/QH mare that eventually I may learn to canter with. No, all the horses pay no attention to the plans, even new boarders (maybe they get a "no worries" cue from the veterans?). J's place is under a flight path to the airport, which isn't far away, that's why they're so low.


----------



## tjtalon

...planes, not plans...but they sometimes pay no attention to plans either...


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> *TJ*, doing barn chores is hard work. Especially if you don't do them regularly! The first couple of times I took care of the horses at the barn where Raya is boarded (~ 12 horses), I was completely wiped out :wink: But it is getting easier, and you get a "free" workout
> 
> Talking about workout: Raya was always on the lanky or even skinny side and I was working on putting some weight on her... I think I overshot that goal a bit :shock: I really have to dig into that winter fur to feel her ribs
> She is fat and happy  But with winter being here, and me (finally) starting to ride her, she will be alright...


Raya is beautiful. Look at those dapples.


----------



## greentree

Roadyy, glad to hear you are getting back in the groove....I just adore line dancing! I am a little too simple minded for anything more than that....

Swiss, Raya is so beautiful! You have got her looking great!

Tj...have not watched the video, but the line about the plans cracked me up!! We used to ride to a small airport from our barn for lunch during the summer. 8 miles one way...my friend had a "cognitive distortion" story about how a plane came in for a low landing, and her horse reared up and struck it with his feet. Uh huh. Can you imagine if we had had the internet back then???


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: The picture quality looks really nice! Bailey was kind to zoom in for a close-up. It looks very cold out there though. brrr

I used to live in a flight path, never even noticed all the planes until I did a video! One time a balloon landed in the arena at a boarding place, TG I was already off my horse because I am quite sure he would have tossed me up high for a sacrifice! The owners were quite mad at the pilot of the balloon and the crew for landing on the property. I would guess from the air the arena (Dressage so no fence) looked like a perfect landing pad. 

Good luck to J on her knee replacement. Since I am an ortho nurse, I see hundreds of knee replacements. Those that work hard, do well. 

*Swiss*: Raya looks beautiful! I like her weight, mine are much pudgier from the craapy hay they have been getting. It looks horrible but they have really plumped up on it, so...

*Roadyy*: thanks for posting pictures! Still jealous you got to go see Phantom at a race!! Going to put that on the bucket list! 

Gym is good start to new year. 

*Happy*: good wishes on the lifestyle change, been working on that myself. Hoping no one else sends me cookies in the mail! Yikes

Can't wait to hear how Pokey Joe does, he looks like he is walking at quite a good pace for a "lazy horse". 

Gotta run, after I get my coffee


----------



## Roadyy

TJ,, try to remove the s in the https part of the link when you post the video. That will allow it to show up as the video instead of just the link.

https. vs http.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> TJ,, try to remove the s in the https part of the link when you post the video. That will allow it to show up as the video instead of just the link.
> 
> https. vs http.


What I did was right click on the vid, where a drop down says a few things, one of which is "copy url", which I did, then pasted it here. Every row of dots or other drop downs show me nothing of what anyone has told me. I need someone actually sitting here with me to show me.


----------



## Celeste

Hello everybody. I thought I would just check in and let everybody know that I am alive. I finally got through everybody's posts. 

It is cold here. I was walking out to the chicken house on what appeared to be solid ground. My foot was suddenly cold and wet. It seems that there was a mud puddle with a layer of ice over it. It cracked and I sunk in. I was only wet up to my ankle, but it was a puzzling experience for a Georgia girl.


----------



## Eole

> And DS and DD were worried about keeping the egg warm. So what do two, usually very practical, kids do? They put the egg under Marronbait (the cat) while he was asleep on my bed! They went outside to play and came back to find Marronbait eating the egg...on my bed...and it was all over the place! Ha!


 :rofl::rofl: *VickiRose*, you have very resourceful kids! Must be hard to get mad, even with the mess.



> It is cold here


 Try -31C (-25F). I woke up to -31C this morning. Now it's a couple degrees warmer and the horses are out munching hay, doesn't bother them at all.

*SwissMiss*, Raya is beautiful. I don't find her chubby, she looks fine to me.
*TWalker*, how is Lady?

*Roadyy*, how is DD doing? Getting in the gym after Holidays is a good move. I got back on another rider fitness challenge. Anything that gives motivation to move is good.

*TJ*, Bailey looks sweet and friendly. Did anyone ever mention that you have a lovely voice?
*HP*, I stopped buying munchies and sweets a year ago. I did it for me, but DH adapted faster than me to life without dessert.

DH is gone for 2 days. I actually love time alone, taking care of the horses. Sunrise was beautiful this morning, it's a glorious sunny day. Too cold for a ride, so I'll be cooking.


----------



## Happy Place

I thought it was supposed to warm up but it was only 9 when I went to work. It's 23 now but feels like 17. I'll be dressing like Nanook to feed tonight. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, glad that puddle wasn't frozen solid, or the sudden surprise might've been painful! Gotta watch out for slippery stuff, it's sneaky...

Thanks Eole, no, no one has ever told me that I have a "lovely voice", that was very nice of you to say. Bailey IS sweet, but standoffish; she thought the camera might have been an edible for her, but she did strike a lovely head pose!

Greentree, have been thinking of your posts regarding wheat. I have almost constant "brain cloud", tiredness & i'm wondering if wheat is contributing to depression. But, since I'm surrounded by wheat right now (received 3 pkgs of whole wheat ratoni from a friend) I'd better eat it. Later, I think I'll try a wheat elimination from my diet. And sugar is in just about everything it seems, but I don't intentionally eat it; I don't like sweets, except for chocolate & although I drink coffee, it's always black.

Just blabbing now, so later, all. Have been awake since 5am doing stuff, may try for a lie-down before have to get ready for work tonight.


----------



## Roadyy

TJ, here is the link as you posted it....

https://youtu.be/yzyx7iEMF6k


If you remove the s in the beginning part http(s)://youtu.be/ yzyx7iEMF6k then you will get the Youtube window rather than the link.


----------



## tjtalon

http://youtu.be/yzyx7iEMF6k?t=13


----------



## tjtalon

I'm missing something, will try again in a couple of days (maybe will take a pic of what I'm seeing on my YouTube page).


----------



## Roadyy

tjtalon said:


> http://youtu.be/yzyx7iEMF6k?t=13



This link is a different address as it has the ?t=13 at the end unlike the other.


----------



## tjtalon

Roadyy said:


> This link is a different address as it has the ?t=13 at the end unlike the other.


Yeah, I see that. I was investigating things. Didn't work.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Roadyy said:


> I woke up to 37* here and I blame it all on my dear Dawn for bringing it down from the north.


Trade you : it was 4F here this morning when I fed, with a real feel of -6F. :eek_color:


I have been doing tons of reading and think I have finally caught up! I figured you guys would be talkative when I was away.

My New Years was a whirlwind! Flew out Wednesday evening on what may have been the most turbulent flight I have ever experienced. The bouncing started not 5 minutes after we took off and was bad enough that one of the flight attendants was literally thrown off her feet and down the aisle. No beverage service, which was fine as we would have been wearing it. The lady beside me spent the entire flight clutching the arm rests and I believe praying (she was speaking what may have been latin). Was thrilled to land and easily found Beth, who had come to pick me up (owner of the property where the horses stay, whom I had never met before). Lani and Kathy's plane was super late, so it was almost 3 am before we made it to the farm.

The next morning we were up and getting things ready to go to the ride. The farm is at the very end of a dead end road, so remote that one gps program I used refused to admit it existed and the other just gave up and stopped at the end of the paved road. Nice and private though, with plenty of space not only for the property owners (Bob & Beth), but also friends.




















Headed out to the ride site, which was about 20 miles away. The area is a mecca for all things horse, with nothing but pastures and barns and riding rings and trails. That area specifically has a bunch of endurance riders, so Lani pointed out places as we drove to the ride.










Camp was a huge field, so plenty of room. It quickly got quite warm, even by Florida standards (93F), so I was working hard to avoid a heat migraine. Got the horses out for a quick pre-ride, allowing me to ride in the saddle for the first time (using one of Kathy's saddles since trying to get mine on the plane would have been a PITA). Luckily I found it quite comfortable.











The next day was supposed to be 'overcast, 10% chance of showers and high of 75F', but apparently forecasters in Florida are just as miserable as everywhere else. The day started out sunny but quickly clouded up and started raining, then when the rain ended a horrible swamp-like fog remained for a couple hours. Then the sun came back out and the temp spiked to the upper 80s. I was rather glad we didn't do the 50, as I barely avoided a migraine despite being very good about eating, hydrating and taking my electrolytes.

Duroc was up but not obnoxious at the start of the ride. He is the type that needs to work out his worry by moving his feet, so I just allowed him to trot and work it out. At one point a woman didn't want to be passed and kept her horse eye to eye with Duroc, which caused him to get a bit riled up. When the woman wouldn't let me go past her without racing, I did ask her to either let me pass or to go on ahead, as I was riding a green horse and she was upsetting him. She just looked blankly back at me, keeping her horse glued to our side no matter what speed I went. :icon_rolleyes:

After a half mile, I finally decided I was better off getting more insistent with Duroc about slowing down, as that woman sure seemed to want to get me dumped. As we approached where the road went down to single track, I got Duroc backed off and the woman disappeared down the twisty trail. Once she was out of sight for a few moments, he settled right down. The rest of the day was relatively uneventful.







In the end, we wound up placing 4th & 5th (out of 33 starters), which was a lovely surprise at the end. Stood Duroc for Best Conditioned, even though we knew it was unlikely he would win it as a heavyweight man came in ahead of us (best conditioned is determined by a crazy math formula taking into account time, weight, and vet scores). Awesome experience for him though!

We then ran Duroc and Fugi (the horse Kathy rode) back to the farm, swapped them for Fluffy and Teabiscuit, then returned to the ride sight. Lani and Brimstone were doing the 50, so still out on trail. We got back in time to help them at the next hold. The sun had come out seriously by then, so Lani rode quite slowly to keep Brim from cooking. They finished just as it was getting dark. It started raining not long after (so much for 30% chance of showers overnight).

It was still raining when Rick and company popped over to check out the ride site. I don't think he believed me that everyone was already in bed (it was 9pm), but there was not a light to be seen other than mine in camp when he arrived. Chatted briefly, then they headed for the hotel and I went to bed.











The next morning was much cooler (temps in the 50Fs) and threatening rain. I got several comments from people about not being local, as I was riding in a tshirt and they stood in their winter coats! I also heard a few people make comments about the size of Fluffy and was I crazy thinking she would be able to finish the ride. :icon_rolleyes:








Fluffy did great. She was a bit animated for the first mile (her trot is like a pogo stick when she is excited), but soon settled down and did her thing. The weather was much more agreeable, with clouds keeping the sun mostly at bay but a good breeze keeping the humidity from being oppressive (or turning into fog). Fluffy and Teabiscuit did great all day and finished strong. Another surprise finish of 7th & 8th (our of 41 starters). We stood for best conditioned, as the people we knew of ahead of us were not any bigger than me, but didn't expect much since we didn't have time on our side with our placings. Another excellent experience for her though.











When we got back to the trailer, Kathy went into the LQ and let out a shout, then started laughing. Peek my head in the door and find this:










How funny!! We will be sure to find someone to pass it along to next ride.

After the BC judging, we packed up and headed back to the farm. The horses all ran laps around the pasture, which was fun to see (and good to know we hadn't overtaxed anybody). Had hoped to get dinner with Rick, but things just didn't work out that way. I did get to have breakfast with him the next morning. Didn't have nearly enough time to chat, but enjoyed the time we had. Spent the rest of that day cleaning house and doing barnwork for Beth (aka, sucking up to make sure I would be welcome back!). We went to a belated New Years Eve party for dinner (thrown by one of the local riders, as nobody had celebrated the night of as we were all sleeping before the ride). I didn't know most people there, but was able to talk horse and pass the time. 

The flight home yesterday was calm and boring. My parents picked me up from the airport as DH had to work. He came down later for dinner and then we returned home. It was so good to see all the dogs and the horses and to sleep in my own bed!

Today is way too cold to ride, so been catching up on housework after playing chauffeur this morning.


----------



## Roadyy

Glad you made it home safe and sound. I saw some more great pics of you and the other riders as well as some camp shots on the photographer's link in Smugmug. She has posted over 300 on there so far.

I hope we get another chance to get together at one of these rides. My daughter really enjoyed seeing all there was to an endurance event and getting to take pictures to boot was the topper for her.

I do not wish to trade temps, but I do hope you get more riding in up there to share your winter riding pics. Always enjoy those as I do all the other Northern member's pics shared.


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful, Dawn and "welcome home...congratulations on the successful and fun trip!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Welcome back! Loved the videos and accompanying storyline! What an experience! 

The farm looks very beautiful! 

Can't imagine someone being so bold (and rude) to tell you Fluffy was too big to ride! WOW. Nothing like an unsolicited opinion... I do hope that person noticed Fluffy's placing...:mrgreen:



I am curious about your thoughts on riding there on the flat. When I took Chivas to Florida he was really hard to control, especially the first time at Miss Kitty's. I could barely hold him to a very fast gait for all 5 miles of our ride. At home he doesn't do that. I wondered if it was the big change from mountains and rocks to flat and sand.


----------



## ellen hays

After a half mile, I finally decided I was better off getting more insistent with Duroc about slowing down, as that woman sure seemed to want to get me dumped. As we approached where the road went down to single track, I got Duroc backed off and the woman disappeared down the twisty trail. Once she was out of sight for a few moments, he settled right down. The rest of the day was relatively uneventful.

Does this mean that certain people are really toxic to ride with and you should not let them go with you? I think that I have encountered something similar. Advice please!!!!


----------



## greentree

Toxic people...this is getting worse and worse.....honestly, they have no idea how to keep their mouths shut. I would have people (on their FIRST ride) telling me how I needed to do this or that. Really?? I would tell them I was there when this horse was BORN, I probably know her..... I am not sure that it is not a subconscious mind game, as if they can beat you down into defeat and eliminate some competition. 

PH, sO glad you made it home in time for the weather to turn nice!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Toxic people...this is getting worse and worse.....honestly, they have no idea how to keep their mouths shut. I would have people (on their FIRST ride) telling me how I needed to do this or that. Really?? I would tell them I was there when this horse was BORN, I probably know her..... I am not sure that it is not a subconscious mind game, as if they can beat you down into defeat and eliminate some competition.
> 
> PH, sO glad you made it home in time for the weather to turn nice!!


Is it mostly young people? Just curious if this is an age thing. I have run into it many times.

Do I sound really old when I say that respect seems to be missing? sigh


----------



## ellen hays

Thank you for your response of toxic people. Life is complicated enough. This is something that should not be. They need to go somewhere else. :thumbsup:


----------



## greentree

No, actually, this was women about my age.......best I can describe...it is like they get a LITTLE knowledge, and are just dying to use it. I really have no idea.
Similar to hearing about the 20% weight rule, and suddenly everyone can tell someone else that they may be too heavy for their horse, IMO, that is so much rubbish....


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> No, actually, this was women about my age.......best I can describe...it is like they get a LITTLE knowledge, and are just dying to use it. I really have no idea.
> Similar to hearing about the 20% weight rule, and suddenly everyone can tell someone else that they may be too heavy for their horse, IMO, that is so much rubbish....


Well, no help then. I *did* have a friend who religiously and repeatedly watched those big name TV trainers, you know the ones...they have a horse riding in 30 minutes with big loose reins...

Well, this person kept on telling *me* how to ride. Was very critical of everything I did especially riding with TIGHT REINS!! I told her over and over that I ride on contact and I don't want to ride with loose floppy reins. 

One day, while she was riding MY paint horse, she told me she was *going to ride him the way she wanted to* and *to just let her ride*. So I walked away and sat down. 

I watched her doing big trot circles with loose floppy reins. I saw the horse keep moving the circle closer to the barn. I said nothing. I saw her NOT correct him. I said nothing. I saw his tail start swishing. I said nothing. I saw her continue to trot in a circle without correcting him or guiding him or giving him a walk break or anything. I said nothing. So, when he was about 20 feet from the barn on the very edge of the grass I saw him kick up his heels ever so slightly and I saw her crash to the ground. :icon_rolleyes:

So I ran over there, and sure enough broken collarbone. Caught the horse, put him up and took her to the ER. 

First and last time I ever saw that horse toss a rider. She never did get on that horse again. But she still kept telling me I was wrong. I REALLY wanted to tell her that I knew my horse and if she had done what I told her, she would not have been tossed. 

But I felt guilty for not saying something when she was ignoring the horse's resistant behavior, even though I had *no idea *he was going to buck. Was the first time he had even thought of such a thing. 

I wound up paying for half of the money to fence her yard since she was unable to walk her dogs anymore with a broken collarbone. The dogs had NO MANNERS and would jerk on the leash all the time. She never corrected them! She did not know I paid for it however, as she was also foolish enough to believe it was so cheap to put up a fence. She still doesn't know I paid for half of the fence, but I felt a bit better. 

She probably still to this day thinks she was riding right. :icon_rolleyes:

This is also why no-one rides one of my horses without being willing to listen to me. I refuse to watch some other fool attempt to ruin my horses.


----------



## greentree

Oh, boy, story time! Lol. 

I had a neighbor who fancied himself a horse trainer. Natural h' man ship, of course. He would ride over to my barn, and bug me about what I " should " be doing with my horses. I listened to few (too many!) of his stories about how many horses he ruined before he developed " his method", etc.
He had a very young Palomino that he rode over one time, and he got off to talk about whatever I was doing....when he got back on, the horses's knees buckled, and he laughed and said he had taught him to bow, I rolled my eyes and refused to comment. 
He wanted some of my hay, but did not want to pay, wanting to barter. He said he had a drag that he built, and it may come in handy for me training driving horses. So he brought it over....this thing weight 350 lbs!! I could not even MOVE it....so, I called him to pick it back up.
Then, he showed up one Saturday morning at the door. DH's step brother was about 11, and answered the door. I could hear him saying, very politely, yes, Sir, yes, Sir, and them I could hear this guy giving the child a hard time, almost yelling..about how he should respect him, etc., so I was mad when I got to the door and realized what was going on.
He said he had come up with a plan.....he would trade me GROUND WORK lessons for the hay, and I let him HAVE IT!! 
I told him that standing in that pasture were multiple champions in multiple disciplines, and I had NEVER ruined a horse.....etc., I must have yelled for 10 minutes...how he had no right to come to my house and give the child a hard time, and I had no use for his type of training..,why the heck would I PAY him for anything??
I may have been hormonal, lol.

Oh, AND I had him ride, or at least TRY to ride, Spirit, since he was SO experienced....he got off in about 30 seconds and blamed my saddle. 

I know AA, you were sorry to see that person get hurt....but some people...


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Can't imagine someone being so bold (and rude) to tell you Fluffy was too big to ride! WOW. Nothing like an unsolicited opinion... I do hope that person noticed Fluffy's placing...:mrgreen:


I don't believe they intended for me to hear them talking, but I did.

Ironically.. those same people happened to be a couple crew spots over from us. I noticed them watching at the hold, and then saw them again when we came in at the finish. In a limited distance ride, you are not "finished" until your horse reaches a pulse of 60 in the pulse box (versus your placing coming from crossing the finish line). So riding your horse smart to make time yet not get them overheated is the name of the game. It was all I could do to not grin and wave at them staring as we came in, untacked, put 3 sponges of water on Fluffy, then went to the pulse box and completed.. out pulsing the 3 arabs who had run past us just before we got back to camp. 




ellen hays said:


> Does this mean that certain people are really toxic to ride with and you should not let them go with you? I think that I have encountered something similar. Advice please!!!!


I certainly think some people are toxic.. some intentionally so (as in the case of the woman egging Duroc on), some unintentionally. But the end result is the same for me - I will not ride with them. I believe all animals are very aware of energy and react accordingly, and I think this same thing is the basis for our "gut reactions" to people. I have learned from experience to trust those reactions. 


*AA*: at least in my experiences riding, age seems to be irrelevant. while I agree that young people in general seem to have little respect for anything and even less personal responsibility, the ones at rides tend to be used to hard work and not having things handed to them. the woman who I had issue with I would have put late 40s/early 50s.. so more than old enough to know better. afterwards, kathy and i agreed she likely had never started a young horse so had no empathy. or was an idiot. (or both!) :icon_rolleyes:

I don't blame you for not allowing many people to ride your horses. if someone is still dumb enough to think they were doing it right after falling off, there is no point in even trying. you can't fix stupid.


*greentree*: love those people who give such wonderful advice. i remember having such a woman ride up beside me, notice my hackamore and make some wild assumptions. She bragged about how treeless, bitless, and booted were the only way to go and the only things that worked, etc. I let her go on for a while, trying hard to keep a straight face. I finally asked if she and her mare (who was lovely) had been competing a long time then. Her answer: that was her 5th LD and she had top 10'd every one before it! After a bit more babbling she finally asked me about the horse I was riding. After hearing he had about 2000 endurance miles, including 4 100s, in his steel shoes and treed saddle.. she didn't stick around long. :icon_rolleyes: :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom *PLEASE* tell me the chick that kept Duroc on the eyeball who was so inconsiderate and such a poor sport placed behind you...

You can't fix stupid. Have tried, really tried, and it is quite impossible.

Greentree: the dude is lucky you only verbally whipped him...


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Phantom *PLEASE* tell me the chick that kept Duroc on the eyeball who was so inconsiderate and such a poor sport placed behind you...


Nope, she placed 2nd. Like I said, nice horse.. obviously the better of the pair! :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I have to confess. I have been trolling the internet especially CL and have found SO MANY nice horse for sale quite cheaply that I am overwhelmed. 

three Arabians, one 1/2 Arab also a pinto, lots of paints/pintos; quite a nice assortment of other colors, shapes and sizes most well under 1000. A few FREE. 

Trying to not buy another horse, but I have never seen so many nice horses for sale. Plus I really want a trotting horse again. 

Here is an example, too far away though

quarter horse gelding


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> So, I have to confess. I have been trolling the internet especially CL and have found SO MANY nice horse for sale quite cheaply that I am overwhelmed.
> 
> three Arabians, one 1/2 Arab also a pinto, lots of paints/pintos; quite a nice assortment of other colors, shapes and sizes most well under 1000. A few FREE.
> 
> Trying to not buy another horse, but I have never seen so many nice horses for sale. Plus I really want a trotting horse again.
> 
> Here is an example, too far away though
> 
> quarter horse gelding


We went to Knoxville to get Sissy....

MY DH....you know, the one who complains about how many horses we have....sends me links all the time to CL....the last one was a Pinto a Saddlebred in Texas. Now I am on the quest to breed Tootsie to that horses sire. Wait till I hatch this plan on him...HIS fault, he sent me the link!!

If you need another horse, please come get one at my house, so I can breed Tootsie. They are mostly free.....


----------



## Blue

Hey all! Got my computer back today. It was just an upgrade, but O MY, what an upgrade! I've got so much to learn. Went from 10.5 OS X to 10.11! Nothing looks the same.

Just checking in to let you all know Arizona is in for so much rain this week, it's crazy. Going to take me some time to catch up and learn this. 

Molly, (older female GSD), didn't feel good today. She's just laying around. Has me worried. If she doesn't snap out of it by morning I'll call the vet and get her in tomorrow afternoon. Even if she does improve overnight I'll get her in on Friday for blood work or X-rays to figure this out. After what happened with her mother, I'm not sitting here waiting.

I have to open the store in the morning so I need to press on and catch up on some work. I'll touch back later!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> If you need another horse, please come get one at my house, so I can breed Tootsie. They are mostly free.....


OK! 

But look at this one...much closer...lol

Half Arab Medicine Hat Paint


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Hey all! Got my computer back today. It was just an upgrade, but O MY, what an upgrade! I've got so much to learn. Went from 10.5 OS X to 10.11! Nothing looks the same.
> 
> Just checking in to let you all know Arizona is in for so much rain this week, it's crazy. Going to take me some time to catch up and learn this.
> 
> Molly, (older female GSD), didn't feel good today. She's just laying around. Has me worried. If she doesn't snap out of it by morning I'll call the vet and get her in tomorrow afternoon. Even if she does improve overnight I'll get her in on Friday for blood work or X-rays to figure this out. After what happened with her mother, I'm not sitting here waiting.
> 
> I have to open the store in the morning so I need to press on and catch up on some work. I'll touch back later!


YEAH to the upgrade! 

I hope Molly is ok.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> So, I have to confess. I have been trolling the internet especially CL and have found SO MANY nice horse for sale quite cheaply that I am overwhelmed.


You are not alone, lol! I have my hands full with Raya, but I catch myself looking at "for sale" ads as well :wink:
And then there is this super cute, very calm, little chestnut gelding... :wink:

Maybe it is true and horses are like chips:think:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> You are not alone, lol! I have my hands full with Raya, but I catch myself looking at "for sale" ads as well :wink:
> And then there is this super cute, very calm, little chestnut gelding... :wink:
> 
> Maybe it is true and horses are like chips:think:


Yes, just like chips...until it is time to clean feet. Then instead of 4 hooves there are eight, then twelve, then sixteen...

I want another horse, not sure I want 4 more hooves to clean. Maybe TJ would move here and help. I do have a spare tackroom oops I mean a spare bedroom! Yeah, that's it, a bedroom. 

Did you say a chestnut? I do like red horses...:runpony:


----------



## Roadyy

AA, you should block CL from your browser...lol



Good Morning All,

I hope all are well this morning and looking forward to a great day. Oldest daughter is still on a fast healing track, but have not heard when the obgyn will schedule her next surgery to remove all those components.

Will check back in later... 


Buhbi


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> OK!
> 
> But look at this one...much closer...lol
> 
> Half Arab Medicine Hat Paint



Here, I can help. Just a quick glance at that ad and I notice no mention of age. Read between the lines that the horse is hot and may be an issue for the farrier to shoe. Look at the photos and one makes me suspect the 15.2 height is just made up (unless the rider happens to be a 6' tall teenage girl) and I sure hope the "confo" shot is taken with the horse standing downhill.. :icon_rolleyes:

if you want another horse, go visit greentree. may be a longer trip, but you will know exactly what you are getting! 


I do love to look at ads, too.. there is a gelding currently for sale on a fb endurance group that I suspect would have come home with me if I didn't already have Phin..


Off to the dentist. Have a good one all! :wave:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Did you say a chestnut? I do like red horses...:runpony:


Anita, the little chestnut is a Peruvian, so not what you are "looking for" 

Lucky me, whenever I feel I want to ride a non-gaited one, I can hop on "my" lesson horse, a lovely draft mix. :wink:


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Yes, just like chips...until it is time to clean feet. Then instead of 4 hooves there are eight, then twelve, then sixteen...
> 
> I want another horse, not sure I want 4 more hooves to clean. Maybe TJ would move here and help. I do have a spare tackroom oops I mean a spare bedroom! Yeah, that's it, a bedroom.
> 
> Did you say a chestnut? I do like red horses...:runpony:


You should be TRIMMING them! Talk about multiplication of feet!

Thanks for the endorsement, PH! Appreciate it. 
I have a grey one for you, a red one for AA, a Pinto for Roadyy, a bay one for TJ.....no Palomino....

Roadyy!! Happy!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne;8472417
Maybe TJ would move here and help. I do have a spare tackroom oops I mean a spare bedroom! Yeah said:


> As long as the bathroom doesn't consist of a pile of straw & a bucket of water, I'm good...


----------



## Roadyy

Greentree, if I end up with some change that is likely happening soon I may be having plenty of room for that beauty by the end of the year. I might even have time to ride her to keep her up between DD's visits riding.

I'm about to move onto 33 acres that is wooded. We are looking into options to get about 15-20 acres cleared once we decide exactly where we want to have the pastures at. Then it's prepping the land for grass and waiting for it to get established before putting horses on it.


I've seen a couple of really beautiful carts and buggies I would love to have hooked up to a horse.


----------



## Twalker

Phantom - Great ride report. Endurance looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## greentree

Roadyy...MORE happy!


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> *TWalker*, how is Lady?
> 
> .


Hi Eole - Lady is doing great. I just love her personality. She is one of the best horses I have ever ridden. So wish she could be mine instead of a lease.

Enjoy your two days of peace.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA, you should block CL from your browser...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning All,
> 
> I hope all are well this morning and looking forward to a great day. Oldest daughter is still on a fast healing track, but have not heard when the obgyn will schedule her next surgery to remove all those components.
> 
> Will check back in later...
> 
> 
> Buhbi


Great to hear DD is doing so well!

The last time I counted, you had 20 hooves to clean...and you want another one?? Maybe I am not the only one with a equine addiction...


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> As long as the bathroom doesn't consist of a pile of straw & a bucket of water, I'm good...


Full bathroom with flushing water and everything!!


Well, not at the barn...there are buckets however:biglaugh:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> You should be TRIMMING them! Talk about multiplication of feet!
> 
> Thanks for the endorsement, PH! Appreciate it.
> I have a grey one for you, a red one for AA, a Pinto for Roadyy, a bay one for TJ.....no Palomino....
> 
> Roadyy!! Happy!



Well, I do PAY to have them trimmed; that's when the multiplication REALLY hurts :sad:

I am afraid that if I came to your place I would leave with more than one horse :dance-smiley05:

I don't know how you find the time and energy to do all that you do.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Here, I can help. Just a quick glance at that ad and I notice no mention of age. Read between the lines that the horse is hot and may be an issue for the farrier to shoe. Look at the photos and one makes me suspect the 15.2 height is just made up (unless the rider happens to be a 6' tall teenage girl) and I sure hope the "confo" shot is taken with the horse standing downhill.. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> if you want another horse, go visit greentree. may be a longer trip, but you will know exactly what you are getting!
> 
> 
> I do love to look at ads, too.. there is a gelding currently for sale on a fb endurance group that I suspect would have come home with me if I didn't already have Phin..
> 
> 
> Off to the dentist. Have a good one all! :wave:


You are so right about that horse, but he sure is pretty in that first picture (which was probably taken 10 years ago). 

How about a game of interpret the horse ads? 

*Good ground manners, lunges well *= can't be ridden unless you are a rodeo champion and willing to limit rides to 7 seconds. Bucks a lot under saddle

*Good endurance or barrel prospect* = this horse has never stood still, can't walk or trot more than three steps, and is unstoppable even with the biggest bit made. Spooks frequently before taking off at a mad gallop. Spins when you are trying to mount. 

*Dead broke/safe for any rider* = horse is barely alive and very arthritic. Probably in his late twenties so advertised as "12-14" because everyone knows it is hard to age a horse after 9 years old. 

*Very friendly, first to great you in the pasture* = this horse is very dominant and they can't get any other horses out of the pasture because of this knot head. Wheels, kicks, and strikes anyone trying to get past him.


----------



## greentree

Ok, I went and looked, I read it as crazy horse ridden by teenaged girl (shown in jumpers, not hunters, PLUS endurance prospect), won't stay in the pasture(loves to jump)....agree with PH, hates the farrier(barefoot) !


----------



## AnitaAnne

These are the ones I really like, but I suspect they are older than I really want. The chestnut apparently can't be ridden in a bridle, so bad teeth very likely. Quite a price reduction, what has the poor horse done? 


13yo Gelding (Ghost) MUST SEE HORSE!

Appaloosa Gelding

Beautiful 7 yo Gelding for sale!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Ok, I went and looked, I read it as crazy horse ridden by teenaged girl (shown in jumpers, not hunters, PLUS endurance prospect), won't stay in the pasture(loves to jump)....agree with PH, hates the farrier(barefoot) !


Maybe in spring I will come visit and look at your selection. I have to reduce my herd first though. Dram needs a home. Dreamer and Sassy are aged, so I am only riding one horse out of my herd. Need to change those numbers.


----------



## Happy Place

LOL I play the read between the lines all the time when I am looking (which is everyday, for hours!). Buying a horse is scary business!

Green tree, you are probably about 6 hours from me. Whatcha got in a short, happy trail buddy? LOL
Can't wait for the weather to break a bit. This weekend I will be trying some more horses.


----------



## phantomhorse13

My favorite line of all times in a horse ad was "quick with his feet." Not sure if that means he runs fast (likely when trying to catch him), won't stand still, or will kick the snot out of you as soon as look at you! :eek_color:

Around here we get a local paper than includes a lot of ads from the Amish community. I never cease to chuckle at things like "fills both hands" (driving horse that is gonna rip your arms out), "road safe except for big trucks" (yikes), and "sticky at stops" (still not sure if that means the horse won't stop or won't go again after it stops). :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> My favorite line of all times in a horse ad was "quick with his feet." Not sure if that means he runs fast (likely when trying to catch him), won't stand still, or will kick the snot out of you as soon as look at you! :eek_color:


I vote for "will kick the snot out of you" along with "good luck finding a farrier for this knot head"

I can just picture a jittery owner jumping a mile every time the horse shifts his weight and cocks a foot :rofl:



phantomhorse13 said:


> Around here we get a local paper than includes a lot of ads from the Amish community. I never cease to chuckle at things like "fills both hands" (driving horse that is gonna rip your arms out), "road safe except for big trucks" (yikes), and "sticky at stops" (still not sure if that means the horse won't stop or won't go again after it stops). :rofl:


"Sticky at stops" hmmm that is a new one for me. Maybe has a bucking fit every time you slow him down? He's ok once ya get him going...


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Oh my goodness, all this horse shopping is bringing back some PTSD. Don't want to go there again for the rest of my life. My opinion of the human race went south during that time. Wow, used cars and horses. I really feel sorry for people hunting a good horse and the animals involved. A told me that if Peaches didn't work out that he would buy her back. I am craving some warm spring weather to get her out there and set the decision that I deserve her. Don't think that I would ever consider that, she is good, but I like the opportunity to give her a good alternative. They deserve that from us. Ok, off the soap box. Luv them critters, they give us a lot of happiness


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> Oh my goodness, all this horse shopping is bringing back some PTSD. Don't want to go there again for the rest of my life. My opinion of the human race went south during that time. Wow, used cars and horses. I really feel sorry for people hunting a good horse and the animals involved. A told me that if Peaches didn't work out that he would buy her back. I am craving some warm spring weather to get her out there and set the decision that I deserve her. Don't think that I would ever consider that, she is good, but I like the opportunity to give her a good alternative. They deserve that from us. Ok, off the soap box. Luv them critters, they give us a lot of happiness


Sorry about that, didn't mean to cause any pain to anyone. I sometimes need to remind myself that it is definitely a case of "buyer beware"!! 

Important to always know what your deal breakers are. Not going to find a perfect horse, just like it is impossible to find a perfect spouse. Always an adjustment period and little things we put up with to have all the good things. 

Very good to have a buy-back policy for a horse, *if* you have it in writing. 

Bottom line is, unfortunately with most horses they would not be for sale if something wasn't wrong with them. Many times it is the owner, but not always.


----------



## ellen hays

AnitaAnne said:


> Sorry about that, didn't mean to cause any pain to anyone. I sometimes need to remind myself that it is definitely a case of "buyer beware"!!
> 
> Important to always know what your deal breakers are. Not going to find a perfect horse, just like it is impossible to find a perfect spouse. Always an adjustment period and little things we put up with to have all the good things.
> 
> Very good to have a buy-back policy for a horse, *if* you have it in writing.
> 
> Bottom line is, unfortunately with most horses they would not be for sale if something wasn't wrong with them. Many times it is the owner, but not always.


AA Wasn't trying to question you. You have to do what ya have to do. Just having one of those sentimental moments. Shopping for anything is a tricky slop.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Sorry about that, didn't mean to cause any pain to anyone. I sometimes need to remind myself that it is definitely a case of "buyer beware"!!


Lol, I just have a case of "buyer wistfullness":sad: Not, envy, not jealousy as I don't "do" those emotions, just...wistful....

As it is, I'm thoroughly enjoying the stories from potential buyers/eager lookers/curious scanners of "Horse For Sale" sites

Happy trails, everyone:cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

PS, I want one of those very young, green, biting, ear pinning, kick the snot outta 'ya horses so I can start multiple posts asking reams of advice which I'll totally ignore...

NOT.


----------



## ellen hays

Didn't mean to sound like I was lecturing, just had a soft moment. Guess I just don't interact very well. Maybe because of my weaknesses I tend to be a bit unrealistic. Really don't mean to be. I really never mean any harm. Sorry.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> PS, I want one of those very young, green, biting, ear pinning, kick the snot outta 'ya horses so I can start multiple posts asking reams of advice which I'll totally ignore...
> 
> NOT.


So long as you understand the horse has the *POTENTIAL* to be anything you want!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Didn't mean to sound like I was lecturing, just had a soft moment. Guess I just don't interact very well. Maybe because of my weaknesses I tend to be a bit unrealistic. Really don't mean to be. I really never mean any harm. Sorry.


It didn't sound lecturing to me, just like you have been burned by some underhanded folks. Didn't mean to hurt you, really sorry. 

I have to laugh at these ads, but the ones I really feel sorry for is the horses. They look sad but trusting.


----------



## ellen hays

Thanx, AA. Just didn't want to offend.:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Thanx, AA. Just didn't want to offend.:thumbsup:


Me either.


----------



## Blue

Whew! I finally caught up! 

Interesting topics!

*Phantom*, I would have done the same thing with that other rider. I think perhaps she doesn't feel she has total control, so easier to stay there? Good job!

Horse shopping. Yuck! It's hard. I always feel awful for the poor horse and just want to give them all all good home.

Ok. Vet just called. Gotta go pick up Molly and go over test results. Not getting upset. Could be nothing. You know how they can't talk to you over the phone. 

More later


----------



## VickiRose

Hope Molly is ok, Blue.

GreenTree, how many horses do you have? Sounds like you could sell us all a nice horse. If only you could send me one down here...

AA, I like the grey but not the others. Have to say though, you guys have cheap horses over there ! That Arab would be a $2000 -$4000 horse here. About the only horse you get here for under $1000 is an OTTT or OTT standardbred. 

I not only like to read between the lines in ads, I like to criticise the grammar and spelling....(in the ad for the chestnut..."rides kids" ...so the horse sits on the kid???)

I actually like FB horse sale groups better than our equivalent of Craigslist. It's easier to ask questions and to see what others are commenting and asking. 

DD and I went over to a friend's place yesterday so she could have a ride. Different horse to the one we are sort of leasing. This horse is one they bought from the place we used to do lessons. A lovely QH mare. Lots of fun.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I went on a short ride today. It was 45 degrees and we almost froze to death. I had on so many layers that I had a hard time climbing on my horse.

I found an old equine weight and height tape so I pulled it around the girls. 

Shadow, the old Appaloosa -- it said that she was a hair over 15.2 hands and that she weighs 1,100 pounds. (not too bad for a 28 year old girl)

Psycho Princess, my arab -- she is a hair under 15.2 hands and weighs about 1,065 pounds.

I'm not sure how accurate those things are.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Hope Molly is ok, Blue.
> 
> GreenTree, how many horses do you have? Sounds like you could sell us all a nice horse. If only you could send me one down here...
> 
> AA, I like the grey but not the others. Have to say though, you guys have cheap horses over there ! That Arab would be a $2000 -$4000 horse here. About the only horse you get here for under $1000 is an OTTT or OTT standardbred.
> 
> I not only like to read between the lines in ads, I like to criticise the grammar and spelling....(in the ad for the chestnut..."rides kids" ...so the horse sits on the kid???)
> 
> I actually like FB horse sale groups better than our equivalent of Craigslist. It's easier to ask questions and to see what others are commenting and asking.
> 
> DD and I went over to a friend's place yesterday so she could have a ride. Different horse to the one we are sort of leasing. This horse is one they bought from the place we used to do lessons. A lovely QH mare. Lots of fun.


They are cheap because it is winter; people don't want to pay for feed or hay. The owners would rather sell them or give them away instead of having to buy a $40 round bale. Most of the trail horses (and many others too) need to be able to survive on just pasture. Not all, but most. 

I was telling a fellow horseperson that I had to retire Dreamer and due to some health and age related issues he has, I wasn't sure if I had to start considering euthanasia. 

He tried to talk me into selling him instead of putting him down so I would make a few dollars. I told him *no way* I am selling that horse so he can wind up on a meat truck or worse. That horse has earned his retirement and a humane end when necessary! As has the others when their time comes. 

The only one that can be sold is Dram and that is strictly because he has lots of useful years and I can't get on him. But he sells only with a buy-back contract. Which is why I have him now. The NP decided she didn't want him anymore. 

I would consider leasing Sassy, but it would have to be to a very special person and she will never be sold. 

Sassy and Dreamer were my two youngest DD horses. They taught those girls how to ride and have good fun. Many good memories for the girls. Youngest named Dreamer because he "was her dream horse" the one she always dreamed of. But she also liked the name Spirit, so that is how he because "Spirit Dreamer" instead of Silver. 

Sassy is registered, so she already had a good name. That DD still calls Sassy her best friend. 

They both have a home here for life. Oh yeah, and my sweet Chivas too.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: hoping things with Molly have improved and the test results were normal.

*Vicki*: glad you got some saddle time, and with your DH is even better.

*Celeste*: had to chuckle at your needing so much clothing for 45. at least you would have had a soft landing had PP gotten you off! :wink:

*AA*: your animals are lucky you have the attitude you do. I am still amazed at the people who think I should sell Dream since she can't do what I want any longer. :evil:



Today was eh for me. Started out at the dentist, where I was told one of my wisdom teeth is a disaster and either needs a crown or to come out. insurance doesn't cover crowns.. :sad:

When I got home, it was still cold with frost on the ground, so figured I would move hay. Mia helped, of course.











Despite the sun being out, it never did warm up out of the teens. There was still hard frost in a lot of places by lunchtime and the air failed the jog test (before riding, I jog a lap around the yard.. if it hurts my lungs, no riding). Had been hoping for saddle time, but not worth it. Did some laundry and cleaning instead. :icon_rolleyes:

After dinner, DH tossed the bag the leftovers had been in down for Sonnet. I told him he needed to cut the handles first and he looked at me like I was nuts. Within 2 minutes, he realized why I had told him that:











Gotta love a cat! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow, lost my whole post - trying again...

*Phantom*: that tooth sounds really painful. Sad to loose a tooth, but crowns have problems too. 

Mia is such a good helper! That is a lot of hay to move. 

Sonnet is hilarious! Thanks for the laughs, I needed that. Think I was getting too serious. Your Dream is a very lucky girl, as are all your animals. I still think of her as being your heart horse. 

*Celeste*: good to hear you are getting in some riding in this artic weather. Really doesn't seem as cold once I am out in it. If I am shivering though, can't ride cause my back gets too tight. 

*Swiss*: You thought Raya was fat; I wanted to show you my fatty to compare. This is my Chivas, FAT and FADED, but his tail looks good!! hahahaha


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> So long as you understand the horse has the *POTENTIAL* to be anything you want!!
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Oh, yes, but of course! I've decided on a black stallion, because they're so purty...and train him myself, so that no one hurts his feelings.

(Okay, I'm done now...snuck in quick at work:icon_rolleyes....


----------



## greentree

Ph....must be going around...,I went Monday, same story, went to dance and our instructor said wisdom teeth were on her list for this year!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Oh, yes, but of course! I've decided on a black stallion, because they're so purty...and train him myself, so that no one hurts his feelings.
> 
> (Okay, I'm done now...snuck in quick at work:icon_rolleyes....


On yes, that is perfect! Get a young one so you can grow together! 

All you need to train is a few DVDs, no experience needed! :falloff:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Can someone please tell me what the heck this is? Is it real? 

7 1/2 yo app gelding


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> On yes, that is perfect! Get a young one so you can grow together!
> 
> All you need to train is a few DVDs, no experience needed! :falloff:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Can someone please tell me what the heck this is? Is it real?
> 
> 7 1/2 yo app gelding


Did that poor thing get too close to the fumes from the meth lab that no doubt is in the structure behind? (I sure HOPE this isn't real...)


----------



## Blue

Hey all. 

There is so much that I wanted to comment on, but of course by the time I read it all I've forgotten most of what I wanted to say. I need a new system for posting.

Phantom, I got some of your videos but the photos come on my screen as little squares with a ?. Not sure what I need to do. Maryland? Roadyy? Help?

Saw an old friend today. Actually, I've been seeing him and his wife since I started working at TSC. They come in regularly to get their chicken feed. I recognized them right off and assumed they recognized me but just didn't want to say anything. We were on the sheriff's posse S&R equine team about 15 years ago. He had to move away due to family health reasons and we moved for better schooling for the kids. They were in today and he came back about an hour later and asked me..."are you so and so from Black Canyon posse?". :lol: Why yes I am! We rode many many miles together, arranged countless posse training schedules and tried to get a mounted shooting unit going. Taught self defense and helped the local school enact a "stranger danger" program. And he didn't recognize me. :shock: :shrug:

So I'll be rubbing that in for a long time. Actually, I can't blame him. After I stopped smoking there were a few pounds, then several injuries kept me on the ground and in PT and years of stress and near financial ruin brought the grey hair. But I'm still going to hold it against him. We'll ride together on my day off next week, but I'm going to rub this in for a long time.:wink:

Ok.... Molly. We just need to keep her comfortable. Her arthritis has gotten so bad in her spine that its fusing and she's having trouble moving. I looked at the X-rays and just about cried. ((sigh)) We'll keep her comfortable until she's not. Tonight she got boiled chicken and rice which she actually ate a little of. Enough to take her meds anyway. Tomorrow I'll start the pro-biotic. We'll do 7 days of a heavy steroid and then nsaids as needed. It's up to her now, but she's always been an incredibly active and agile dog. She won't be happy for long.:sad:

I'm an idiot. Husband had me get out her file. I thought she was only 7. She's 10. How could I not keep up with all those years?


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Can someone please tell me what the heck this is? Is it real?
> 
> 7 1/2 yo app gelding


And this is why I don't horse shop well. O my! I would bring him home and take care of him.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, hugs on you & Molly...


----------



## Blue

Thank you TJ. 

I need to go veg.


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, nice thought but it was my DD not my DH that rode. I stayed on the sidelines, still can't hold the reins in my left hand.
Hope the tooth is not too painful

AA, Chivas is gorgeous! And the exact colour of a nice drop of Chivas Regal whiskey


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, hugs for Molly and you, hope she feels ok for a while yet.

AA, what the heck is that! A donkey x pony? Maybe a meth lab victim like TJ said...


----------



## Jan1975

Blue, hugs to you! Poor Molly.  Glad you were able to reconnect w/ an old friend even if he was being a bit dense at first.  

Anita, that last ad is STRANGE. What is wrong with that horse? I stared at the face for quite some time. Your earlier description of the ad descriptions cracked me up. And so true. And the medicine hat 1/2 arab looks similar to our Casper!  I'm also stalking for sale pages lately even though we aren't buying a horse right now... I don't think. 

Celeste, I'm cracking up at you freezing at 45 degrees. That would be a heat wave right here now. I understand though because my husband is from Atlanta.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Phantom, nice thought but it was my DD not my DH that rode. I stayed on the sidelines, still can't hold the reins in my left hand.
> Hope the tooth is not too painful
> 
> AA, Chivas is gorgeous! And the exact colour of a nice drop of Chivas Regal whiskey


Thank you! He is my fat fuzzy bear right now. Girth barely fits, lol

Registered name is Pass the Whiskey...his name makes sense now, yes? 

How did your DD like the horse? Pictures?


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Blue, hugs for Molly and you, hope she feels ok for a while yet.
> 
> AA, what the heck is that! A donkey x pony? Maybe a meth lab victim like TJ said...


I was thinking donkey too!! But the ears are short...TJ usually is right, meth lab.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Blue, hugs to you! Poor Molly.  Glad you were able to reconnect w/ an old friend even if he was being a bit dense at first.
> 
> Anita, that last ad is STRANGE. What is wrong with that horse? I stared at the face for quite some time. Your earlier description of the ad descriptions cracked me up. And so true. And the medicine hat 1/2 arab looks similar to our Casper!  I'm also stalking for sale pages lately even though we aren't buying a horse right now... I don't think.
> 
> Celeste, I'm cracking up at you freezing at 45 degrees. That would be a heat wave right here now. I understand though because my husband is from Atlanta.


What *ISN"T* wrong with that horse? That has to be the ugliest little dude I have ever seen. Makes me wonder what his parents look like. Hoping this was some sort of weird birth defect. The thought crosses my mind that he might have siblings 

BTW, 45 *IS COLD* I wear thermals under my clothes anytime it drops below 50F :wink:

I don't think I am buying a horse right now either...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: so sorry about poor Molly. Give her a McDonald's double cheeseburger without the sauce. That what I gave my sweet Beau near the end. Nearly swallowed it whole! 

He had spinal problems too, especially in his neck. It hurt him to lift his head or lower it too much. I used raised dishes to feed him and he lived like that for several years. I won't say he was pain free, because I was very stingy on pain meds, but he did tell me when it was time. 

Time is funny, sometimes it goes really fast, sometimes it crawls. 

Weird the guy didn't recognize you; but nice you have a new/old riding buddy back. 

:hug: to you and Molly


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> And this is why I don't horse shop well. O my! I would bring him home and take care of him.


Yeah, I am feeling the urge to go visit him and bring him an apple.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I was thinking donkey too!! But the ears are short...TJ usually is right, meth lab.


Hope I'm not right, that would be horrible...but something is very wrong there:sad:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Yeah, I am feeling the urge to go visit him and bring him an apple.


I'm feeling the urge to bust that old dude in the pic in the chops, swipe that pitiful horse & give him to AnitaAnne for multiple apples...:neutral:


----------



## tjtalon

I'm wide awake @ 12:53 a.m (hate hate hate 3p-11p; falling asleep at 9pm, then wake up...). Some adrenelin (sp) in there, I'm sure. Called my mngr/supv/whatever he is after I saw next's week schedule. Won't go into details, but am not happy at the moment (& I dislike being bs'd, but being rather naive & trusting, have not see it 'till this week).

Anyway, being "Home Alone" on here, can hijack as I please until I fade, lol...

Blue, I hope you got to chill, & are getting a good night's sleep.
Dawn, those pictures are great...does look cold! Oh, cats & plastic bags; last year Tim got his head caught in a bag, around the ties. It terrified him & he went racing blindly with Savannah after him (I can only figure, with her aggression, that she figured he'd "done wrong, Mom's upset, so let's Kill the Boy"). It took 2 weeks for them to reconcile. Savannah is gone, but plastic bags come nowhere near Tim. I have to be careful in folding one up or getting one out to use, as the sound scares him.

And Dawn, hope that tooth isn't painful...

I too had to smile at the warm weather folks freezing in 40-ish degrees! But then thought of the humidity in the South; that does make any temp drop colder. I know, I grew up in Iowa, which has awful (to me) humidity, but it has to be so much more so in the South. Here, it was 38-40* today, dry & sunny, & didn't need my coat until after dark. I was grateful it was warmer, but...guess what...temps plunging tonight & snow is coming again. Yes, I'll bundle up....brrr...

AnitaAnne, I did wonder if the pic showed Chivas's true color. That's really pretty! And yes, just like the whiskey color. Is he really too plump? I thought him quite handsome!

I'd better go before this post gets eaten. Tomorrow i need to do some laundry, figure & pay bills, & put together the exercise thingy that I Amazon ordered (Sibyl's Christmas present to me); it's just assembly of baser, but still will have to study...

Later....


----------



## tjtalon

One more:

Stan??? Come back please, if just to say g'day...


----------



## tjtalon

And another one more, AA:

Tell me if I'm wrong; does that poor horse have or not have a worm belly? Got curious, after looking at the pic again.

Going to bed now. Really...

PSS Where's Nicker? Busy busy busy, I imagine....


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Yes, that is Chivas true color right now; he changes every season. Will be much darker in the spring.

Def that poor spotted thing has a pot belly. The guy has two other ads, one a very skinny paint, and a normal looking Appaloosa. Maybe he picks these up at the auctions. Horrible places for horses to go through. 

Get some sleep tonight. 

Where is Nicker?? Hope all is ok with her. Maybe just busy with back-to-school 

Stan?

Y'all have a great day! Getting warmer here, but good chance of rain.


----------



## VickiRose

So busy in here today! Yes, where are Stan and Nicker?

AA, I guess the cost of the horses makes sense if it is so expensive to feed them over winter.

TJ, I hope the hours improve for you, I'd hate the late shift too. 

Blue, I'm with you, I'd bring that ugly horse/donkey (honky?  ) home too. I have a terrible track record for that sort of thing.

Was it AA who asked about the horse DD rode? She loves Zippo. Zippo (the hippo) is an ex-reining horse, ex-brood mare and ex-riding school horse. DD rode her when we were doing lessons. In fact, she was the first person to ride her after Zippo had two years or so off riding while they were breeding her. She is a lovely horse. Not quite 15hh, gentle nature, and adjusts to her rider.

Here is a pic of them


----------



## Jan1975

Sorry you couldn't sleep tjtalon! That's the worst...thank goodness for the internet in those situations!


----------



## SwissMiss

Had a crappy evening at the barn last night.
One of the minis colicked really bad and had to be put down

That puts a damper on everything. However, the fact that Raya ran to the gate and nickered at me when I came was soooo heartwarming :loveshower: Yes it was feeding time, but that is not her "normal" behavior. I love it! 

*Anita* Chivas is one handsome fellow! See, I don't find him fat :wink: And his color is gorgeous! Well, I have to admit, I love a good Scotch 

And that poor horse/whatever he is? I second/third the theory to meth exposure in utero...


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Can someone please tell me what the heck this is? Is it real?
> 
> 7 1/2 yo app gelding


Half donkey? He looks so sad and pitiful. :sad:


----------



## Celeste

About the ugly appaloosa -- at least he is gelded.

It is easy to jump to conclusions that the guy selling the horse is breeding that kind of stuff, but he may have rescued him from starvation and is now trying to rehome him. One can at least hope.


----------



## greentree

You all might ignore any posts I made last night....we were at a bar with screech-y singing people( not pitchy...I will give her THAT), and wailing guitars and basses for a friends birthday celebration in Nashville. Yeah, I was bored. We had a nice dinner, though, and I got some new pajamas at the mall! 

We were really uptown, because we picked up DH's new company car at the dealership, too. It is a VW Passat. The navigirl says Please!! Hilarious. 

Tj, I am so sorry that those rude people are taking advantage! 

That App looks like Captain Jack was his Daddy....I love that he has done a "couple" of therapeutic rides!! 
I guess if I add that to my ad's it would help. I mean mine ALL carry me around, so they do therapeutic rides!!

Blue, I certainly hope the pup can find a couple more good years with you. I lose track of my horses' ages like that, too. Hugs to you.


----------



## tjtalon

SwissMiss, sorry about the mini...but glad your Raya made you feel a bit better.

VickiRose, your picture didn't come thru, for me anyway. Zippo sounds very nice!

I agree, Jan, internet comes in very handy for sleeplessness & wind-down attempts! (even if I did hijack & blab too long..)

Well, have to go find coffee. That shift gives me mud-brain. It's cold & snowing, so good to be home today. Work early a.m. tomorrow, so hoping the roads will be okay.


----------



## Roadyy

SwissMiss, I second TJ's condolences for the mini. Glad Raya is showing signs of affection for a change.


I have 3 horses fighting rain rot and went out to douse them with Gold Bond Athlete foot powder. Reba was all up on my back as I was doing the other horses one at a time. Then when it came time to do her back for prevention she was wanting to smell the bottle and smell my face and hands.lol She has turned into the biggest social butterfly I have ever seen from a horse that would not let you within 20 feet of her in the beginning.

I had my older DD with me out there to help with feeding and doctoring. Had her watch the herd dynamics and how weird they are. I describe it like Rock,Paper, Scissors. Trusty has been the herd leader then Little Man then Doc then Rowdy. Well, Doc is separated out with the other old guy so he isn't counted as of now. I had her watch how Reba has started pushing Trusty and Little Man around, but Rowdy has decided he will not be pushed, but do the pushing. Now he still gets pushed by the other two.

I had her watch Rowdy run Reba off her bowl of feed then she went and pushed Trusty off his to see him go push Little Man who went and pushed Rowdy who went to push Reba. They did this for 30 minutes until all the bowls were empty then they paired up on either the salt block or the mineral block that are 5 feet apart. lol

DD laughed at the entire process and thought it was the weirdest thing she had ever saw.


To give an idea of the view the bowls are all about 50 feet apart in a square pattern. They all stand with their rumps facing the center of that square even as they move to the next bowl pushing off the next horse.


----------



## Roadyy

Celeste, I see where you got some riding in. Good for you.


----------



## ellen hays

*Rick* Peaches had a bout of rain rot. I did some research and found that vitamin A was absent from equine diet when green grass is no longer available. I started giving her a supplement with vitamin A and she has not had any more bouts with rain rot. It has something to do with the immune system and a primary source of vitamin A is in green vegetation. Just a thought. Glad your mare is turning into such a pet. Mine is a big puppy dog too. Hope your DD is continuing to heal and recover properly.


----------



## Jan1975

Oh no Swiss Miss! I'm so sorry. 

Greentree - LOL at the screechy bar but yay for the Passat! I love VW's. My husband drives a Jetta wagon. Or maybe it's a Passat wagon. Not sure!

Roadyy--great tip about the vitamins & hoof rot. I will have to keep that in mind...our horses' paddocks are VERY muddy right now. I too love watching the herd dynamics. So fascinating.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: my guess is that horse is the result of starvation/very poor nutrition as it was growing.. that tends to give them giant heads and very wonky bodies as they couldn't grow appropriately.

*Blue*: no idea why my pics would be showing as ?s. not posting them any differently than any other time. weird. hope you are able to find something to keep molly comfortable. do you have her on any oral supplements? i have had very good results with dasuquin w/msm for my older dog.

*SM*: so very sorry to hear about the mini. glad raya was happy to see you. hopefully you gave her a big hug and a cookie.

*Rick*: throwing a female into the middle of a group of males _always_ causes issues.. surely you had figured that out before now?! :wink:


Today DH and I took the boys down to the vet/osteopath in Virginia for their follow up appointment. Very pleased to report that overall they had held their adjustments well. Each needed some minor tweaks, but nothing that concerned the vet.











After the adjustment, they both got their teeth done. George's weren't too bad but Sultan's were still a mess. Luckily she got what she needed done this round, so they should be good for a while. Sultan didn't want to keep his head on the stand, so I wound up holding him (I am in black):










Amazing how tall a 14.2 arab can be when he does a giraffe impression! :wink:


The trip home seemed to take forever as the traffic was just stupid - instead of 4 hours it was nearly 5. The boys were certainly happy to get home and show off, running several laps around the pasture. They will get a few more weeks off before the shoes go back on and the work begins.


----------



## Jan1975

phantomhorse13 said:


> *AA*: my guess is that horse is the result of starvation/very poor nutrition as it was growing.. that tends to give them giant heads and very wonky bodies as they couldn't grow appropriately.
> 
> *Blue*: no idea why my pics would be showing as ?s. not posting them any differently than any other time. weird. hope you are able to find something to keep molly comfortable. do you have her on any oral supplements? i have had very good results with dasuquin w/msm for my older dog.
> 
> *SM*: so very sorry to hear about the mini. glad raya was happy to see you. hopefully you gave her a big hug and a cookie.
> 
> *Rick*: throwing a female into the middle of a group of males _always_ causes issues.. surely you had figured that out before now?! :wink:
> 
> 
> Today DH and I took the boys down to the vet/osteopath in Virginia for their follow up appointment. Very pleased to report that overall they had held their adjustments well. Each needed some minor tweaks, but nothing that concerned the vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the adjustment, they both got their teeth done. George's weren't too bad but Sultan's were still a mess. Luckily she got what she needed done this round, so they should be good for a while. Sultan didn't want to keep his head on the stand, so I wound up holding him (I am in black):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how tall a 14.2 arab can be when he does a giraffe impression! :wink:
> 
> 
> The trip home seemed to take forever as the traffic was just stupid - instead of 4 hours it was nearly 5. The boys were certainly happy to get home and show off, running several laps around the pasture. They will get a few more weeks off before the shoes go back on and the work begins.


Wow, that is a long journey! Your horses are so lucky you'll travel so far for their care. Bummer about the traffic.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all! 

Been lurking when I get a moment...not many moments....back to work.

But...did want to give a shout out......I got a BIG package in the mail marked from AL today! :loveshower:

Can't wait to open it!  

Great timeing......time to start RS up again! :gallop:


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, you're absolutely right! I've rehomed some seriously ugly equine that were incredible horses. Wasn't my fault they were so homely, but one ride and a new owner was hooked!

*Swiss*, so sorry you lost that mini. I had to "mini sit" for a friend one time and she was so much fun! Heart warming that Raya made you smile though.

*TJ*, when I can't sleep, I watch late night TV. Works everytime.

*Roadyy*, I've seen that herd dynamic also. It's entertaining!

*Phantom*, we have Molly on a GI calming (sirenia? (sp)) an antibiotic because her white cells were elevated and at this point it can't hurt, Fortiflora because she's on an antibiotic, prednisone for 7 days, and chicken and rice with broth to soothe her tummy, and a new orthopedic bed because she's freakin' spoiled. Poor baby. 

All we're doing is keeping her comfortable in this horrible weather. The vet was awesome in telling me that we could keep her comfortable for another 2 years or 2 months. Depends on Molly. We'll take it a week at a time and see where it goes. (from the X-rays I don't think its going to be 2 years before her back legs give out. Haven't told husband that.) She's one of those happy, happy dogs. We were always sorry that we never bred her because she would have made an awesome Mom. Even at her age, she's attentive to other "youngsters", either disciplining or mothering as needed. ((sigh))

Also, I didn't get to comment on your ride. Awesome! I love the way you put your ride first, before the win and in turn they give you all they've got. A true horsewoman.

*Nicker*, tell us what you got!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Fluffy won Best Conditioned!!!


----------



## greentree

Molly sounds like a most incredible dog. Hope you get 2 YEARS.

PH..quite a day trip! I have a couple that need teeth done, but......

Today, my truck decided it was going to die. At least electrically. I drove it to lunch, started fine, left the taco place and had forgotten my phone at the barn, so went down to the propane place, not even 1 mile, to tell them in person that my tank was empty( that way they could see my pitiful face and feel sorry for me...) and then, no start. 

DH brought his truck over to jump it, and we got it almost to Auto Zone around the corner, and it died in the driveway. Pulled it with a tow strap into the lot, and ones battery tested bad, the other questionable. After replacing that battery, the truck started, but it still is not right, and we were afraid it would not make it all the way out to the house, so we left it there. GGAAHH! 

We have new battery cables on order from Ford, but it will be Wednesday before they come in.


----------



## greentree

Yay for Fluffy!!!!


----------



## Jan1975

That's awesome about Fluffy!! 

I'm just curious how often you all ride your horses? We board 5-10 min. from our house, and during the school week (I'm a teacher) we go Tuesdays, sometimes Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. Tuesday is our designated "horse day" during the the week, so I leave work as soon as I'm allowed to and the kids and I go straight to the barn. Friday nights, I often go out after dinner alone. I love that quiet time. Saturdays and Sundays I go sometimes with the kids and sometimes alone...it depends what else they have going on. 

Tomorrow night I have a Christmas party to go to so I'm missing my barn time, AND my lesson is canceled for Saturday. I think I need to do extra barn time Saturday and Sunday! Like all day. I'm sure my husband will love it.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Aaaagggghhh! I can't see the picture, but yay!

*Green* *tree*, I sympathize with the ford issues. I've spent all kinds of money on my F250. But I love my truck


----------



## Maryland Rider

Morning All:

Finally warmed up here, 40 this morning, no frost.
More mud coming for my field today! Thaw?, never really froze yet.

No horse news on my front.
Still playing chemist on aquarium water.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Fluffy got BC!!! Big Congratulations to you both!! 

Somehow the boys look like they are enjoying the visit to the chiropractor and dentist. I wonder if they think "road trip" :loveshower: 

*Greentree*: New VW sounds really fun! Sorry about the teeth and the truck. Hope you find out what is wrong soon. My van is still out of commission. 

*Celeste*: I do think the odd horse is being sold by someone trying to help/save him. in the picture with the other appaloosa he is hugging the horse. My guess would be he buys the cheap ones no one else bids on at the auctions. 

I like to think everyone has a good heart

*Nicker*: Your package came fast, TJ's should be showing up next week. Hope all survived the trip! 

*Blue*: Poor Molly! You are a very caring lady and Miss Molly will be as happy as possible with your loving care. It is hard taking care of loved ones we are going to loose. She will be very grateful. Such a sweetie. 

VickieRose: Your DD looks really happy and horse is such a cutie!


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

Thanks for all the hugs. It sure seems no matter how many years we have with them, it's never enough. Well, we'll just keep her as healthy and happy as we can.

*Maryland* or *Roadyy*, do I need to unblock something to view the pictures that I'm not getting? It's weird, some of them I get and some of them I don't.:shrug:


----------



## greentree

Blue, I just blame it on my ISP, lol! I almost never see the pictures until about the second day.....
I really am not whining about the truck...it has 12 years and 335,000 miles of relatively trouble free driving!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Blue*: Yes the time given is never enough. And Molly is lucky to have you! Love the orthopedic bed  And pets are to be spoiled: our old arthritic cat got a heated bed to help with the "cold", lol.

*Phantom*: Yay for Fluffy! And your boys really seemed to enjoy their road trip... Well maybe not the dentist, lol!

*Roaddy, Ellen* I second the Vit. A for rain rot. Seems to work and we had plenty of rain to test that.

*Greentree* Truck/car trouble suck! My car recently started to randomly "die" on me; sometimes also when driving... Luckily it was only a loose battery terminal. Hopefully your truck will we running smoothly again soon!

Hmm? I wanted to comment on someone else as well, but .... Maybe I need more coffee :icon_rolleyes:

Thanks about all your thoughts about the little mini. Will have to explain to my little kids where he has gone... My DS (5 years old) is at the stage he wants to become a doctor so he can "fix" the squirrels we see 2D on the road:think:

I tried to hug Raya around her neck and she was "what are you DOING????":icon_rolleyes: Poor girl still has no clue. But maybe she will learn eventually that I am NOT going to eat her :wink:
Yesterday we got her feet done and she is slowly trusting the farrier (who is awesome, btw!). At least her heart is is not beating like crazy, she stopped the shaking and is giving all 4 feet willingly. Good girl  
Afterwards, while I was distributing the hay piles, she followed me around to help and when I left, she stood at the gate, looking at me :loveshower: She really is coming along (some days, lol).

It rained hard yesterday and more rain is on the way for Saturday, but maybe I can get a ride in Sunday. Raya needs lots of wet saddle blankets!

Have a good day!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> we have Molly on a GI calming (sirenia? (sp)) an antibiotic because her white cells were elevated and at this point it can't hurt, Fortiflora because she's on an antibiotic, prednisone for 7 days, and chicken and rice with broth to soothe her tummy, and a new orthopedic bed because she's freakin' spoiled. Poor baby.
> 
> All we're doing is keeping her comfortable in this horrible weather. The vet was awesome in telling me that we could keep her comfortable for another 2 years or 2 months. Depends on Molly. We'll take it a week at a time and see where it goes. (from the X-rays I don't think its going to be 2 years before her back legs give out. Haven't told husband that.)


Cerenia is good stuff (though not easy on the wallet). The pred and abx are good, too. Hopefully her belly starts feeling better asap. You may want to consider an oral joint supplement. There are tons out there, but I use Dasuquin w/msm on my coming-16 year old dog.. and the results have been remarkable. She was having trouble getting up from laying and couldn't jump into the car any longer, etc. Since having her on that supplement (and only that supp), she has dramatically improved. I picked that brand because it was the only one I could find with independent research that not only verified its effectiveness, but also verified its ingredients (just like human supps, there are massive issues with labels lying about contents). Every animal is an individual, of course, but sure is worth trying.


*greentree*: hope you get the truck sorted out. nothing is worse than wondering if yur vehicle is going to die. :sad:

*Jan*: how often we ride this time of year is totally weather dependent. in a perfect world, I would have Phin out 3-5 times a week, just to keep his brain active and work on LSD (which is long, slow distance). the experienced horses i will try to get out 2, maybe 3 times weekly to start getting their cardio fitness back. however, often what I would like and what actually happens are not the same (should be riding right now but the ground is icy after frozen fog, so not safe).

*MR*: hope the mud isn't too bad down there. ours is currently quite frozen, but with the rising temps and rain coming this weekend, will make a heck of a mess for the arctic blast coming monday. :icon_rolleyes: at this point a freeze might be better than slogging through the mud. suspect you feel the same way.

*SM*: hope you get a ride in soon. how sweet that your DS wants to fix the flat squirrels!


Guess I have no excuse not to clean the house since I can't ride. Ugh.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, thank you for that input. I will look into that Dasuquin. We've tried the CosequinEX for almost a year with no results at all. Perhaps this other product is worth a try, if not any use to Molly might help our other older GSD, Walker. He's not having anywhere near the issues that she is, but is now climbing on the couch a little more carefully and occasionally misses jumping in the jeep completely.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, thank you for that input. I will look into that Dasuquin. We've tried the CosequinEX for almost a year with no results at all. Perhaps this other product is worth a try, if not any use to Molly might help our other older GSD, Walker. He's not having anywhere near the issues that she is, but is now climbing on the couch a little more carefully and occasionally misses jumping in the jeep completely.



It's the same company that produces both products. I explained it to clients as cosequin being the lowest level, preventative product, then moving to cosequin DS, then dasuquin, then dasuquin w/msm. Something about the avacado/soybean unsaponifiables (the magic "ASU" ingredient) helps everything to absorb.


----------



## greentree

Well, so far, I have 2 new batteries, a new alternator, and new battery cables on order( but paid for). Now I have to figure out how to pay the farm insurance premium that is due next week. I may have to trade the truck in on the insurance. This is going to get complicated! 

I measured Abby again this morning. 11.3 and growing. She Loves her uncle Chance! When I bring him out to the pasture, she looks just like the Border Collie....ears UP, in that slight squat, and poised to run....it is so cute. They chase each other around all the time. He is always game for a jaunt.


----------



## tjtalon

Is July yet? If I didn't have a cat in my lap, I'd be even colder...

My own comp story: after I messed around with YouTube & the test vids, I went to My Documents for something & everything had disappeared except the vids (luckily, had important stuff in bookmarks, but lost a lot of other stuff). My fault, have never spent the money on a back-up thingy. Weird 'tho.

Worked 7a-3p today, so was up by 3:30a. Tomorrow night work midnight-7a. Will try to stay up as late as I can tonight, so can nap tomorrow. Should be interesting, lol.

That's about it. Tim has been amusing; he's been playing every day w/the packing straps from around the box my exercise thingy came in. I'm not buying that cat any more toys, ever.


----------



## Happy Place

Took a bit to get caught up!

Swiss so sorry to hear about the mini. Colic is so terrible.
PH woohoo good job for you and Fluffy!

Blue I used CosiquinEX for my GSP Briar. It really seemed to help his back. He is off it now and has been for a while. His whole back end is getting weak and loosing muscle mass. He has that old man hoarse bark. I adopted him so I am not really sure of his age, somewhere between 9-12 I'd guess. I love him so, as you do yours. We do the best for them and watch for signs. :hug:

We are having a warm up. Today it was in the 40's but the rain came and is likely to stay all weekend. I'm still going to look at Pokey Joe on Sunday. That arab gelding is off craigslist and she is not returning calls, so I suppose he is sold. I'm still sort of considering New Vocations Standardbred Adoption. I love how you get a full vet report, they are very open and honest and want to match you properly. Add to that the return policy and the odds get better. I sort of like the looks of this girl.
Strong Kiss | New Vocations I emailed the trainer about her and a couple others. She is a decent communicator.

I'm pooped tonight, first week back to work is always tough.


----------



## tjtalon

HP, hope you get to try out Pokey Joe. For some reason he sounds interesting (maybe not so "pokey" in the right hands...like yours).


----------



## greentree

Tj, I hope those different shifts don't kill you! 

HP, maybe they sold the Arab....some of those Standardbreds are gems! Some are quite unpleasant (gait wise) to ride. 

It is supposed to get really cold here on Sunday....this cold blast has come in every year that we have lived here....it is a week late this year, and not quite as severe as the last two! We are supposed to get some snow. I did not get a propane delivery today, so I will be running the electric heat, and cooking on the griddle this weekend. 

Tomorrow we go dance at the health and wellness expo....then I have to get hay and bring the horses in. 

Have a good weekend, everyone!!


----------



## Koolio

Blue - so sorry to hear about your dog. She is lucky to have you. Try to enjoy each day with her.

SwissMiss - I am sad to hear about the mini too. Tough explaining to little ones, but they are often more resilient than we think.

Phantom - congrats to Fluffy!

Celeste - glad to hear you got out for a ride.

TJ - up at 3:30! Yikes! Take care of yourself. Did you get your Amazon order yet?

Roadyy - thinking of you and your family...

Jan - I also work full time and ride 3 - 4 times a week right now, but only because I have Koolio boarded for the winter and have access to a heated arena. I also try to ride one of my other three at home on the weekend when the weather is decent (above -10 and not windy), but between the snow, dark and cold days, that doesn't happen often. In summer, when I'm not working, I try to ride every day.


----------



## Koolio

Vetting again!! 

Sam's sheath has been swelling on the side where he had the cancer removed a couple of years ago. With the cold weather, it seems his body cannot move the fluid around effectively. While this can be expected in older geldings and in cold weather, the fact that he had a cancerous growth there makes it a little more worrisome. I spoke to the vet today and she said to keep him moving around some and see if it improves when the temperatures rise. She also recommended massaging him twice a day to keep fluid moving some. Lucky Sam...:icon_rolleyes:

Koolio has trouble lifting his back to collect and fusses with the bridle. He is also suddenly very sensitive to leg, yet dull but fidgety in the mouth. My coach rode him yesterday and tried a few different bits. Nothing made a huge difference but she said he had worms in his poop and suspects he has ulcers based on how he rode. He looks like he is in good condition and I had run a fecal test in the fall that showed nothing, so I was surprised. I have no idea how quickly bots mature to the gastric phase, but it seems he is infected. He was wormed Monday, so maybe the worms are just coming out now? My coach said bots attach to the inside lining of the gut, causing small ulcers. My vet knows my coach and respects her judgement about these things so we will start treatment for ulcers tomorrow. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? How do ulcers influence a horses behaviour under saddle? How long do they take to clear? What treatment and subsequent prevention work best?


----------



## NickerMaker71

HI MOM!:wave:

We wanted to let you know we made it safe and sound!

Looks like it's going to be a great place to live! (a bit cold tho.....brrrrr) We have already been well taken care of. See us running happily?? :loveshower:

We hear we will be working with children and teaching them all about what makes us tick! :runninghorse2: We are up for the challenge and anxious to meet these children who are over-the-moon with excitement to learn. :vs-king::vs-king:

Thanks so much for sending us to such a great retirement home. :runningborwnhorse:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Peaking in here and there when time, but there hasn't been a ton of it. End of the semester here, lots to do.

Not much horsey news either. The weather has been cold and wet. We did get a small ride in on Thursday. It heated up to 40*. Felt good to be in the saddle, and I think Jay was happy to get out of the pasture. DH took Pipes for a walk and went with us for part of it. (that tells you how slow Jay lumbers.)

Have decided that when the temps dip into the single digits I will blanket Jay. Much of what I read says they do fine without....but the poor guy obviously HATES the cold. I am sure he is acclimated to our climate at this point; he has a nice wooly coat, but he is SO cranky when it is so cold. Then, when the temps rise to the 20s, he is his happy self again. I've witnessed this each winter I have had him, so I am just going to do what I believe to be best for my guy. I suspect the damp coldness of our area sets in his bones and makes him as miserable as it does many of us humans. Many people with arthritis have had to move south, as the dampness is just too much for old bones.

Rainn on the otherhand....loves this time of year!  She is wooly and warm and just seems to love to have her little hay parties in her stall. LOL It's the summer she hates...as she is allergic to fly bites. 

Speaking of Rainn, I have noticed her fur isn't as fluffy as last year. The meds are clearly working! 

PH, congrats on a great ride!

TJ, hang in there!

Koolio, do not know about ulcers, but do know how shockingly fast they can become infested, as it happened to Jay this summer. Ugh!

BLUE, my heart goes out to you. The loss of our Maggie still tugs at my heart. She had been sick for two years, and I literally took each DAY and was thankful to have her. Enjoy your time with your pup.

HP, good luck with the horse search.

I know I am missing people....doing the best I can since I haven't been on much. 

HI to all! :wave::wave:

Have a great weekend all!

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:


----------



## greentree

Koolio, it has been a long time since I had any ulcer problems, but yes to everything that you said, and I bought the acid reducer cheaply at Sam's ( drawing a blank on the drug name right now, sorry) omeprazole.....that's it. 

I wormed on Tuesday with Quest, and my horses are still shedding. Not as many bots as last year, but way more of the skinny red one, and a few pin worms. Last year they were starting to look wormy( slightly rough tail heads , split ends on their winter coat) , but this year, nothing. They are fat and looking good. I try to worm on Presidents Day, then follow up when they get Coggins in March. I got a good deal on some expired Quest, so I did them a week or so early......


----------



## Jan1975

Swiss Miss, it sounds like Raya is doing awesome! Our horses have to get used to hus too because we are animal-hugging types. 

GreenTree, bummer about all of the truck expenses. I hate spending $ on things that aren't fun! It is supposed to be cold here on Sunday as well. We need to get to the barn today for sure! Our BO doesn't want us riding when it's in the teens/single digits. She says it's too shocking for the horses to go back outside. Not sure if that's normal or not...we do cool them down first, but since it's her barn we abide by it.

Koolio, sorry about the ulcers.  At least you are catching them and understanding what's up vs. blaming it on just bad behavior.

Happy Place - someone I know adopted a retired Standardbred. He's a great horse! Good luck in your search!

NM, love your riding pics! 

Last night we had our running group's Christmas party, and we had a blast. It was fun getting together and not exercises. Everyone looks so different in regular clothes. LOL! The bad part is that Friday night is usually our barn night and we missed out on that. Going for SURE today for a good chunk of time!! I miss the horses.


----------



## SwissMiss

Koolio, my friend had a mare that suffered from ulcers on and off. She would work great during the first 10 min or so and then just get worse the longer she was ridden. He then added mylanta (sp?) to her feed and she improved dramatically... Acid reducers for humans seem to work well in horses too :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> HI MOM!:wave:
> 
> We wanted to let you know we made it safe and sound!
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a great place to live! (a bit cold tho.....brrrrr) We have already been well taken care of. See us running happily?? :loveshower:
> 
> We hear we will be working with children and teaching them all about what makes us tick! :runninghorse2: We are up for the challenge and anxious to meet these children who are over-the-moon with excitement to learn. :vs-king::vs-king:
> 
> Thanks so much for sending us to such a great retirement home. :runningborwnhorse:


:rofl::rofl::wave:

Good to see the kids made it safe and sound


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - Did you get your Amazon order yet?


I did, but haven't gotten the courage yet to get out the parts-is-parts to assemble the base:icon_rolleyes: Plan to attack it this coming week, depending on the schedule, which I don't have yet.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey* Vicki*, Just saw where wild fires had destroyed homes in western Australia. Hope you and SueC are ok. Had a wild fire here in Bankhead earlier this year that cause extensive damage. Just saw the news about your wild fires on the news and was of course, concerned. Hope everyone is ok in the wonderful down under continent. Hope I am just being overly concerned for my down under friends.  Hope the fires subside soon. God bless.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Guys
Ellen, all ok here and around Sue's place. The fires are further north, but yep, not good for those people. One small town (population about 300) was pretty much burnt to the ground. Two bodies found in the wreckage  Lots of horses and other livestock and pets either missing, injured or dead. Fire is still uncontrolled, so they aren't letting many people into the fire zone. A few locals and some vets went in yesterday to tend to animals that were left behind when people evacuated. Better weather today, a lot less wind, so they might be able to contain the fire today. Hope so! 

Nicker, love the retirement home you've given the Breyers 

PH, well done Fluffy!

Koolio, hope both your horses are feeling better soon

Have had a stressful few days. One of our dogs has gone missing. She was home Friday morning, early; but was gone by 9am. She is very old, a bit senile and going blind and deaf. She usually doesn't go out of the house yard. She might have taken herself off to die somewhere, or she might have wandered off, but either way, after 2 days of 40c weather (over 100F) she will be gone by now anyway. I'd just like to know what happened to her. Will spend more time looking today.


----------



## Happy Place

I went to see that QH that many of you thought his back looked weird. It was just the pics. His back was fine, although he is way out of shape, so not much muscle on his top line. He came right up to us at the gate, very friendly. He tacked up nice as can be. He has never done anything other than trail ride. His owner is WAY timid. All he has to do is jig a TINY bit and she gets worried. So now he is jiggy any time she gets on in the yard. He knows she will get off and put him away. He is fine on the trails, but around the farm, he acts very green and wiggly. I got on him and made him ride a straight line and he wanted to trot any part of the circle that headed to the barn. He wasn't exactly BAD, just felt wiggly. He probably would not take much to train him up but he had these crazy eyes! His sclera showed all the time! I just didn't like that look LOL. I didn't have that "he's the one" feeling.

Tomorrow I am going to ride Pokey Joe. I have a good feeling about him. I feel like he may be a Jay! After tomorrow the temps will drop into the teens for a while, so no riding for me LOL. Gnight all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Hi Guys
> Ellen, all ok here and around Sue's place. The fires are further north, but yep, not good for those people. One small town (population about 300) was pretty much burnt to the ground. Two bodies found in the wreckage  Lots of horses and other livestock and pets either missing, injured or dead. Fire is still uncontrolled, so they aren't letting many people into the fire zone. A few locals and some vets went in yesterday to tend to animals that were left behind when people evacuated. Better weather today, a lot less wind, so they might be able to contain the fire today. Hope so!
> 
> Nicker, love the retirement home you've given the Breyers
> 
> PH, well done Fluffy!
> 
> Koolio, hope both your horses are feeling better soon
> 
> Have had a stressful few days. One of our dogs has gone missing. She was home Friday morning, early; but was gone by 9am. She is very old, a bit senile and going blind and deaf. She usually doesn't go out of the house yard. She might have taken herself off to die somewhere, or she might have wandered off, but either way, after 2 days of 40c weather (over 100F) she will be gone by now anyway. I'd just like to know what happened to her. Will spend more time looking today.


Oh, very stressful to not know what has happened. I hope you find her soon. :hug:

Very sad about the fires. So destructive for everyone. I like to hope that the animals will survive for a while if set free. Praying the folks that lost everything are able to recover and have even better homes.


----------



## tjtalon

Trying to catch up...

Nicker, the Breyers look great, bet your kids are excited! I can't wait for my two, not long now...

HP, looking forward to hearing what you think of Pokey Joe.

Tracey, hope the ulcer situation is getting better.

VickiRose, that's awful about your dog. Hope you find her...ouch. Hugs...

Jan, what's your horse's name, I've forgotten. Such a pretty avatar.

Hello Swiss Miss and everyone! Going to go back & read the last couple of pages that I've missed.

I can't believe that I'm trying to wake up & get ready for work tonight. Tim keeps looking at me like he thinks I've lost my mind (he knows the work-prep & work clothes routine & knows 9pm for all of that is just wrong...)


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: keep safe tonight at work. Praying you go back to days; no more third shift. Really hard for the body to adjust to changing shifts. 

*Koolio*: I was not aware that ulcers could affect their performance so much, but it does make sense. Would probiotics help? 

My Sassy is put up in the stall. Found her with a edematous right fore last night. Limping badly. I can't find any cuts or anything on her leg or hoof. Not sure what is wrong. :sad:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *TJ*: keep safe tonight at work. Praying you go back to days; no more third shift. Really hard for the body to adjust to changing shifts.
> 
> *Koolio*: I was not aware that ulcers could affect their performance so much, but it does make sense. Would probiotics help?
> 
> My Sassy is put up in the stall. Found her with a edematous right fore last night. Limping badly. I can't find any cuts or anything on her leg or hoof. Not sure what is wrong. :sad:


Thanks AnitaAnne. made coffee to try & wake up, but the stomach isn't liking the idea. Will have to be careful driving, tonight and in the morning (Sunday 'tho, so lighter traffic; that's a good thing).

What's an edematous? Is it a swelling? Spider bite maybe?


----------



## Jan1975

tjtalon, that is our horse Casper. We are currently leasing him but I think we may buy him. I just love his personality and he's such a fun horse. He's gentle yet just the right amount of energetic to be fun. When we go to the barn he comes right up to the gate to say hello, which I know is most likely because I always give him a treat, but I secretly hope it's because he likes me.  We had such a fun ride today and even rode outside a little bit.

In other news, tonight my friends and I went to see the movie Sisters, which was SO FUNNY. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. It's perfect for the over 40 crowd.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Thanks AnitaAnne. made coffee to try & wake up, but the stomach isn't liking the idea. Will have to be careful driving, tonight and in the morning (Sunday 'tho, so lighter traffic; that's a good thing).
> 
> What's an edematous? Is it a swelling? Spider bite maybe?


Just be careful. Hard to stay awake at night. Once I woke up in the driveway after working all night. Scared the Shiitake out of me, didn't even remember driving home. 

Sassy has a swollen right front leg. Not sure what is going on. Having a lot of hoof problems lately. Crazy weather is not helping. Too much rain, no grass to cushion the rocky ground. The stalls get wet when it rains hard, so can't even get them out of the muck. Plus 16 hooves to clean. 

In other news, drove over to Georgia today to stand in line to get lottery tickets. Unfortunately, I only got one number right, which means I totally lost. But, it was kind of fun in a way. Got that little fluttery feeling...you know that maybe, just maybe, I could win!! 

Spent less than $20.00 so no big deal. We will be having beans and greens again tomorrow though :icon_rolleyes: 

Back to reality...g'night TJ


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> Sassy has a swollen right front leg. Not sure what is going on. Having a lot of hoof problems lately. Crazy weather is not helping. Too much rain, no grass to cushion the rocky ground. The stalls get wet when it rains hard, so can't even get them out of the muck. Plus 16 hooves to clean.


Oh no! I hope she just stepped wrong or twisted it mildly or something. Horses are such a worry!


----------



## Blue

Morning'!

*Anita*, maybe she just stepped funny in the mud. Hope you get it figured out soon. I hate this weather for the horses. I know we here in Az need the rain, but I really prefer a dry winter. My stalls are soaked and of course we didn't get our material ordered to lay new soil down and build them back up again in time for this storm. Grrrr. And you're right about 16 feet to keep clean. No matter how hard I try to get out there every day and do it, I just can't. And I only work part time. I can only imagine how pressed you are working full time.

*Jan*, Casper definitely sounds like a keeper!

*TJ*, Please be very very careful. I know that bounced around feeling of a "floating shift". Not good for your health either.

*Koolio*, I've heard that omeprozole works wonders for ulcers. We ordered a special formulation from our vet that was in equine dosage. A little pricey, but the container would have lasted a long time and super easy to use. (sadly that didn't turn out to be Sugar's problem) I have seen horses with ulcers really act out though.

*Vicki*, I'm so sorry about your troubles. I'm with Anita in just wanting to know what happened to a pet. And those wildfires are scary! I believe that your terrain is very similar to ours here and when a fire gets going....  I hope things get under control soon. I'm always just as sad (or more) for the animals as for the people.

I know there's more, but running out of time. Molly is actually feeling better. She tried to "run" a little bit yesterday and play. It only lasted about a minute and was more a rocking horse motion but hey... Was good to see her like that. She's actually back to her smiley personality.

Have 3 days off in a row! Of course our weather is horrible and rainy. I will get those 16 feet cleaned out today. Found a reputable repair place that can take my whole truck and trailer and figure out the electrical damage, so I'm going to bite the bullet and unload the trailer and get it ready to take to them. I have a feeling they'll have it for awhile. Husband says my jeep could probably pull my little 2 horse trailer with 1 horse in it for a short distance safely. I'll give that a try.

On to my questions for the more computer literate.

My computer is back with its upgrade. Awesome. However, I'm having a heck of a time getting on to HF. I have notifications coming in just fine, but if I click on the link in the notification it goes nowhere. If I click on the "recent favorites" icon it goes nowhere. I have to go through the bookmark menu and click there then find the last page. What's up?

Also, pictures aren't loading at all or are taking forever. I thought this upgrade was supposed to make all that easier. Do I need to unblock something?


----------



## Blue

Ok. Weird. When I read all the posts to catch up I didn't get to see any avatar pics. But after I responded and clicked submit the avatars came through.:shrug:


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, You're little herd of retiring Breyers finally came through!:clap:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue: so good to hear Molly is feeling a little better. Cold rain is tough on old bones. I am with you on preferring a dry winter. But I will have no pasture at all if that happens. 

Somehow thinking in terms of hooves instead of horses has totally killed my desire for another one! But still need something to RIDE. Chivas has a sore foot now too. 

I am not a computer expert, but did you upgrade to windows 10? If so, it will "learn" your preferences. At first I had issues with HF, but saved it as a favorite on the last page (at the time) so I could at least come back to that point. Now I don't have that issue, it works fine. 

Picture loading; when it is picture heavy, or large files, the picture sometimes doesn't load. I just be a bit patient, then do a refresh on the page, and they will appear.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> Ok. Weird. When I read all the posts to catch up I didn't get to see any avatar pics. But after I responded and clicked submit the avatars came through.:shrug:


Are you using Microsoft Internet Explorer?
When I first joined this site I made the move to Google Chrome.
This resolved all of the picture viewing issues.


----------



## Blue

It's a Mac so the upgrade is to the "El Capitan" WTH.

Maryland, I know this is stupid, but how do I know what I'm using? What can I click to find out?


----------



## Happy Place

It's snowing pretty hard this morning. Was supposed to rain, then snow later. Maybe this is better? I want to see Pokey Joe so badly and I know I won't be able to again until next weekend as she works evenings. Hopefully by this afternoon things will slow down. Was going to get my grocery shopping done, but I'm not really interested in hauling groceries in windy snow. Think I will snuggle down with a book for a bit!


----------



## greentree

Vicki...hugs and hopes that you find your dog. So stressful.....

The probiotics should help to try to balance out the h.pylori that is one cause of ulcers. 

I cannot help Blue on her computer issues. I know you all are shocked.

Tj....take care out there. It confuses Little Gal when I have to go to the bathroom at night! She sleeps on my arm. Amber sleeps on my feet, but it doesn't faze her!!

We got a heavy dusting of snow last night, and the wind was H oWLING! I was so glad that I went out I in the rain last night and put them in! It was late when we got home from Nash Vegas, as we went to Music Row to take guitars to get restrung.OK...this is like me taking one of MY horses over to George Morris for lessons, because I would bring it home and only ride on the trails....but whatever makes you happy, honey....LOL! 
But then we went to Zoo that is Trader Joes's, then stopped at the new super Kroger that they put in Goodlettsville. I love that store!! Avocados..2 for a dollar! Pineapples..99 cents. Anyway, late, and had to fix dinner because we cannot afford to eat out. 

Aa...we can swap bean and wild berry recipes!!


----------



## Jan1975

I can't be of help w/ the computer issues either, but I second that Google Chrome is the best browser I've found. The IT people at work say to avoid Internet Explorer like the plague.

It snowed here last night as well, and then it got cccccold. It is 3 degrees right now, and no, I did not forget a digit. NOT riding today!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> It's a Mac so the upgrade is to the "El Capitan" WTH.
> 
> Maryland, I know this is stupid, but how do I know what I'm using? What can I click to find out?


I'm sorry I don't do Mac nor do I know anything about it.
I have no applications for programming that will even run on a Mac.

Typically when an app is opened there is a help or about tab.
When opened it should state the app name and revision number.
FireFox is maybe Mac's standard web-browser? Safari?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.:neutral:

Yes the polar vortex did it. Oh well, nothing to do but prepare.

Got a horsie story to tell. I was out getting my trusty cold weather weapons together in preparation of the vortex visit. Was dragging my ole tarp around the house. Just for grins and giggles, wondered how Peaches would deal with such a thing in her turnout area. I kept a distance from so she wouldn't feel an obvious threat and just walked around dragging behind me. She watched and I didn't see any panic so I stopped. She eventually came up to investigate. After about 15 minutes she was sniffing it and placing a test hoof here and there. I slowly picked up a corner and moved away from. Well, here she comes. I spread it out a little and when she got to it, a quick sniff then pawed the pesky thing. Next thing, she walked partly across and decided she wasn't too sure about this thing. She leaped straight up and landed to the side of the tarp. It was a playful jump and then she came up to it and grabbed it with her mouth and shook it around alittle. Like a big puppy, she just started running and bouncing all around it. I picked it up and started out of her pen. Felt like it was a good stopping point. S is here and we are going to eat. Will fill ya in more later


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, :love shower:

*Maryland*, I'll look into it and see what I can find. I know that I open my internet with Safari and I've seen "firefox" somewhere just not sure. I know. I'm dumb about my computer. Son is coming over today to pick up his mail. Maybe he can help me figure it out. 

So everyone is saying that Chrome is the superior browser to use?


p.s. Just remembered I've seen the "firefox" logo at work. Never mind about that.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Blue said:


> So everyone is saying that Chrome is the superior browser to use?


Chrome is available for MAC, reviews state it is much faster now than previous versions.


----------



## SwissMiss

AAAAAAAAH! I adapted to the South too well :rofl:

I poked my nose out this morning and decided it was WAY too cold! :eek_color: And it's not even below freezing yet :icon_rolleyes:

Quite the admission from someone who used to ice-dive, ski in far below freezing temps, build igloos and sleep in them!

*Ellen*: way to go! :clap::clap:

*Vicki*: Hope you find your dog! Nothing worse than not knowing what happened!

*Anita*: We have 3 horses at the barn that are given away/sold very cheaply, if you want to clean more feet:twisted:


----------



## Happy Place

The snow stopped but it is pretty windy. Is says 32 degrees but feels like 13. Yeah, sure I'll go try a horse LMBO

I'm pulling out all the artic clothing to go feed Nike, then I'm off to try pokey Joe.


----------



## Jan1975

Ellen, that is so cute! 

Blue, our tech people say to use Chrome, but we are a Google school. However, my husband is also an IT guy and they use Microsoft Exchange Server, but he still recommends Chrome for browsing. You can eliminate a lot of viruses just by not using Explorer.


----------



## Blue

Ok, I downloaded and installed Chrome. On it right now. It's a whole new learning curve for me folks.


----------



## tjtalon

"Morning" all. I got home at 730a, went straight to bed. Tim stuck to me like velcro, he didn't like being left alone all night (he was crying when I left last night, i felt so bad...). Slept 4 hrs, got up, don't want to sleep all day. Going to try to figure out exercise thingy base assembly later, if can get my head to unglue. Feel like I've got a huge hangover with none of the "fun".

Good luck Blue, with your comp! I went from Internet Explorer to FireFox, until I found that most of my online bill paying places refused to deal w/FireFox. that was 2 yrs ago, & on MR's recommendation at the time, installed Google Chrome. Has worked well, any errors have been operator.

Ellen, what a great spontaneous experiment with Peaches!

HP, good luck with the Pokey Joe tryout, cold wind & all.

I'm done with cold & snow & ice...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> AAAAAAAAH! I adapted to the South too well :rofl:
> 
> I poked my nose out this morning and decided it was WAY too cold! :eek_color: And it's not even below freezing yet :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Quite the admission from someone who used to ice-dive, ski in far below freezing temps, build igloos and sleep in them!


Southern cold is worse! Bought some more thermal undies today :biggrin:

PS - what is ice-diving? Sounds painful



SwissMiss said:


> *Anita*: We have 3 horses at the barn that are given away/sold very cheaply, if you want to clean more feet:twisted:


I can't increase to 20 feet. I will however be happy to consider trading Dram's four feet for one of those at your barn, IF they are SMALLER and GOOD on trails and EASY keeper or at least not a hard keeper and UNDER 10 yrs old. 

:riding:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Greentree: My basic bean recipe is easy; rinse and sort dry beans. Put them in the crock pot with a ham bone and water to cover x 2. Season to taste 

Sassy's leg is much less swollen today, still can't find anything wrong though. Going to leave her up for a few more days. She can get a break from Chivas and Dram arguing over her. 

Sassy rarely has any issues, so this is highly unusual for her.


----------



## Eole

Busy week. Snowstorm, then deep freeze (-30 for two days) and now rain. It's NOT supposed to rain in January and that will ruin my trails when it freezes again. Just when I was discovering joys of winter riding. 

*TJ*, I've been on changing shifts for 20 years and I love it. My favorite is 15h-23h evening shift. I'm not in bed that late, then I feel on vacation when I get up in the morning, have all day to take care of the animals, then off to work in the afternoon. Night shifts are tougher. I'm not doing them so often, as the "Young ones" like them. I actually like working nights but I feel like a zombie for two days after. You said it, a hangover without the fun part!

*PH*: BC for Fluffy, that is AWESOME. :clap:What a great honor and proof of good horsemanship.

*Blue*, glad Molly can enjoy life and you can enjoy her company. Now I'm considering trying Google Chrome. I'm on Explorer.

*Vicki*, so sorry about the missing dog.:hug:Not knowing is the worst.
*Ellen*, good job with Peach! 
*HP*, hope you can take pics of Pokey Joe when you go. You never managed to communicate with the arab gelding's owner, did you? I was curious about that horse.

*AA*, How is Sassy today? Is the swelling on the pastern? Because acute lameness often is an abcess. Hope it resolves quickly, don't we hate seing of furry friends in pain.

Greentree


> as we went to Music Row to take guitars to get restrung.OK...this is like me taking one of MY horses over to George Morris for lessons, because I would bring it home and only ride on the trails....but whatever makes you happy, honey....LOL!


:rofl: Good one! You'd look very sassy on trail...

This is coming home from a 45 minutes ride in deep snow on Friday. Buttercup did great. Saddle fitting still not solved.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: the picture is fabulous, but I can't even comprehend -30 degrees. I would be a hermit in the house huddled up to the fireplace. I commend you for having horses in that environment. :bowwdown:

Sassy's swelling is right around her fetlock. I am hoping it is not an abscess! Have never had one, don't want to start now. Although Dram had TWO abscesses with the NP. Jeez. 

*Happy*: Hope you are having a wonderful ride on Pokey Joe! He is a cutie. 

*Ellen*: Peaches was playing with the tarp! Awesome! Would have been really cool to see. 

* TJ*: hungover without the fun - that's working the night shift...


----------



## Blue

*Eole*, I've noticed a difference already. Glad I downloaded Chrome. I'm sure I'll come up with a problem or quesitons but for now it's working and getting pics faster.

*Anita*, thats almost exactly the way I make beans but after cleaning I soak them overnight.

And I want to know what ice diving is too! More than that I want to know WHY?

*Happy*, what's the word on Pokey Joe?

Well, my first day off of 3 and I sat around messing with the computer until noon. We did get the Christmas stuff put back up in the barn and got 11 of 16 feet picked out. All they're going to do is step in mud again. I'll get back at it tomorrow. Supposed to be sunny and 10 degrees warmer. Maybe I can get some of the mud off of them then ride on Tuesday. Ugh. I usually look forward to winter riding. This mud is awful. I don't like El Nino.

Everyone stay safe


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Vicki*: so very sorry to hear about your missing dog. i hope she beats the odds and somehow finds her way back home.

*HP*: a lot of people don't like the look of "human eyes" on horses. ironically, i seem to attract them (Phin has them), tho they are considered undesirable in arabs. will be interested to hear how things went with pokey joe.

*tj*: having all those different shifts is nuts. hope your schedule settles down very soon.

*AA*: glad sassy is improving at least slightly. so frustrating when we can't even figure out what happened.

*Blue*: glad Molly is feeling somewhat better. hope changing to chrome fixes your issues. that and firefox are the two browsers I use (i have a mac).

*ellen*: so very brave of Peaches!!

*Eole*: sorry to hear you are still having saddle fit issues, but glad you got saddle time. photo is lovely tho i do not envy you the snow.


On friday evening, DH and I drove down to philly to grab some dinner with friends and the attend a going-away party for another set of friends. We stayed for about an hour, but where happy to use DH's sore back as an excuse to leave (lots of people we didn't know and one I know all too well and do my best to avoid whenever possible). 

We went from the party to my parent's house, where we had belated christmas. Mom wasn't feeling well (which she didn't mention ahead of time!), so it was a pretty mellow weekend that involved a lot of watching football. :icon_rolleyes:

We drove home this morning through some rain, but it cleared up by the time we got home. I was super tempted to grab a quick ride as the temps were unseasonably warm (52F!), but the wind had picked up to the point I was afraid trees might come down. Temps are supposed to plummet overnight and the high winds continue, so saddle time is not looking very likely for tomorrow either.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, amazing that you were 52* and we were so happy to break 42*! It's nice to have the occasional mellow weekend though right? Hope your mom is better soon.


----------



## Jan1975

tjtalon, ouch, you must be dragging today! I hope you get to bed early tonight. 

Anita, glad Sassy's leg is less swollen. Hopefully in a day or two it will be like nothing ever happened!

Blue, don't even get me started on the MUD. Before this cold snap, our horses were covered in mud fro head to toe. Why did I chose a mostly-white paint???

Eole, your pic is amazing! 

The kids and I spent the day sorting my son's Legos by color, because we are nerds like that. We still aren't finished. It's a huge mess. He collected sets with vigor from about ages 3-10. That's a lotta Legos. Now he wants to try to rebuild all the kids...shoot me now.


----------



## Happy Place

Jan I have totally been there with the legos LMBO. My now 24 yr old got some Star Wars legos for Christmas. IT. NEVER. ENDS!

I went to try out Pokey Joe
View attachment 739801



He was as nice as could be. The wind was whipping and doors were banging and he could care less. He just trotted around. He doesn't like the arena, gets bored. He is truly a trail horse. His trot was very comfy, though somewhat odd. He has a lofty trot, smooth but it rocks you side to side, almost like a pacer would, but still very comfy. It looked fine from the ground. I could not get him to canter.

He has one foot smaller than the other.
View attachment 739809


He was a wide body and an easy 15.2. I really think I like 15 hands! I wasn't nervous at all but when I got down, I felt the extra couple inches drop!
View attachment 739817


Bottom line, I did not get the "he's the one". He was close, but something is nagging at me about that trot feel and his hoof, almost clubby too. The search continues.


----------



## Blue

Jan, sorry about the legos. My kids are all grown, but I well remember!


----------



## SwissMiss

Ice diving? Is actually even more work than riding, lol!
You drive to a nice, frozen lake, grab a chainsaw and make a triangle-shaped hole in the ice. Pull the cut piece out of the hole, so you can "close" the hole after you are done. Then you put on your scuba gear, add a security line and hop in. Yes, the first moment, when your face hits the ice-cold water, is brutal, but it is beautiful under the ice. The exhaled air bubbles collect under the ice and if sunshine penetrates the ice, it looks heavenly 

Found some pics in an album and snapped a pic of them (crappy quality, sorry).
That particular day it was snowing, windy and cutting the hole took a long time - the ice was over 2 feet thick:wink:


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, do you think that with proper hoof care he would improve?


----------



## SwissMiss

No idea why it only took 1 pic... Oh well, here is the other one:wink:
Oops, they are all upside down? Not my day, apparently!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I spent the morning handing up insulation into our daughter's attic. She is installing it herself. She also fixed her own roof.


----------



## Maryland Rider

SwissMiss said:


> Ice diving?


What ever happened to Woodstove & Whiskey!


----------



## SwissMiss

Maryland Rider said:


> What ever happened to Woodstove & Whiskey!


You have to warm up afterwards


----------



## VickiRose

Wow, SwissMiss that looks a little nuts! How long do you stay under for? I'm like MR, whiskey and woodstove!

HP, sorry Pokey Joe didn't work out, onward and upward!

AA, how is Sassy today? It could be an abscess. Rose tends to get them if she has too much sugar in her diet. Didn't you say your hay was particularly rich this year?

In fact, I'm surprised Rose hasn't had one recently, because the FIL has been feeding them the over ripe plums that we throw out after packing fruit. On average, they and the three cows share about a front end loader bucket full every third day. The other days they cows and sheep get them. The horses love them but they are not good for them. It gives Boston diahorrea if he eats too many. I just spent half an hour washing poop off his butt and tail!

DD had her first fall off a horse last night. Just a few bruises. We went over to the friend's place so she could ride Rasta. They were cantering then transitioned to trot but he stumbled a little and over she went! She screamed like a banshee! I thought for sure she'd broken something, but it was just the shock I think! Poor horse was very concerned about it all. She got back on and rode at a walk for a bit but then said her hip was too sore and got off. 

Still no dog...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: Pokey Joe is a nice looking horse. Can't see the difference in the hooves too much. I know what you mean about those extra 2 inches! He looks even bigger from the side. 

I like to take videos of the way a horse moves, mounted and unmounted. Sometimes in the excitement of trying a horse I forget stuff. 

*Swiss*: Good to know ice-diving involves cutting an opening in it first!  Still looks quite dangerous and COLD. 

*Jan*: Legos are such fun! Def a medicine hat paint is one of the most challenging to keep clean. Ever wonder why my horse is Chocolate?! :biggrin:

*VickieRose*: Still hoping you find your dog. Heart wrenching to loose him without knowing. 

Good to hear DD is ok! This is a horse she has ridden before? 

*Blue*: I sometimes soak beans first, but they seem to be softer and have a richer flavor by just cooking them. If I am going to use them in a cold dish then I soak first and rinse the water. Makes the beans firmer. 

There was a LOT of meat on that bone; so the pinto beans were very meaty. I forgot to toss in an onion, but they didn't need it. We just ate it like soup. So yummy. Cornbread for DD but I skipped it this time.

MR: You are so right; woodstove and whiskey beats ice any day!!

Thank you everyone for the good wishes for Sassy. The swelling was much decreased tonight, and I could see the area much better. It appears to be her tendon right above her fetlock. Probably strained it running or something. I have been out of the joint medicine for about a month, so that may have something to do with it too.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy -- cute horse! You will find the one eventually. 

Swiss Miss -- I'm having a heart attack even thinking about ice diving. OH MY GOSH. I bet it's pretty though! Funny how some people's hobbies are others' worst nightmares. I'm such a wimp. 

Vicki--sorry your daughter had a fall! Girls can be so dramatic. I'm glad she's okay and she was willing to ride again.

Here's a summary of our progress today:
Beginning:








Middle (I'm starting to panic because there are Legos ALL OVER THE PLACE and the end is not in sight..









End:










I bet it was at least 6 hours of work. And we haven't even started building the kits yet.

:dance-smiley05:


----------



## VickiRose

AA, this is the horse we are hoping she can do pony club on this year. She has ridden him four or five times? It was just one of those things, not the horse's fault, DD wasn't concentrating

Jan, well done on the Lego. My DS loves Lego, even though he is nearly 14. But he likes to build the kits and then play with them. He hates dismantling them, so they sit everywhere on shelves in his room. I'm waiting for him to out grow it...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh my, it is 22 degrees this morning. I am frozen in the house...will be breaking up ice on the horse's water this am, hoping for a thaw this afternoon. 

Haven't seen the cat in a while, but something is eating the cat food. I suspect the birds.

David Bowie passed; he was the most innovative and unique singer IMO. RIP


----------



## Roadyy

I know it has been too long since I have been in here, but the nerves are still shot!

Found out this weekend the tumor was not the primary source due to not having a root.? Now they are going to start radiation on that area to make sure any micro particles left from the surgery do not have a chance to grow. Especially as rapid is it grew before the surgery from a grape to a, now disclosed, baseball sized tumor.

Thursday they will take her staples out then do a PET scan and we should have the results back Thursday evening around 4?. I will be going up Wednesday night after work, but the rest of the family minus MIL and Jesa left yesterday morning.


I will try to keep you up to date as much as possible.
Have a great day....


Oh and Dawn, I have not been stressed from being thrown in the middle of a house of 5 women. There is nothing wrong with me.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> David Bowie passed; he was the most innovative and unique singer IMO. RIP


I saw that on FB this morning I'm not a celebrity follower by any means, but always really liked him (& Sting).


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, Oiye! Hoping for the best. Try to get as much rest as you can and give your sweet daughter a big hug from us.

*Anita*, 22 ain't so bad!:icon_rolleyes: Good point on the beans, hadn't thought of the soaking that way. I may try it your way and see what happens.

Just now heard about David Bowie. So sad. Innovative does describe him well.

*Vicki*, a word to the wise. There is no outgrowing Legos!

*Jan*, I'm sure it was a daunting task to sort all those. I would not have panicked, but I would have had the help of plenty of either bible juice or some of Maryland's corn :winetime: That's a lot o' Legos.

*Happy*, I think that one foot was a little shorter also. Maybe sloppy trimming? But that 2" can make a huge difference when you're trying to get your foot in the stirrup. You'll find "the one".

*Ellen*, forgot to say what a great time with Peaches! I had an old tarp around here somewhere but I think husband got rid of it. Might have to obtain another one.

Well, so far Chrome is working out well. Glad I did it, but noticed that spell check isn't working any more. Have to poke around and see if there's something I'm supposed to click for that. 

Supposed to be sunny today so I'm going to Prescott for breakfast with my son then back home to hopefully get some things done. I feel like I wasted yesterday and got nothing done, but made some awesome pork chops for dinner. Dredged a couple lean chops in a mixture of Lipton onion soup mix and about 1/4 cup flour. Let sit in fridge for about an hour then fry a few minutes on each side in vegetable oil or crisco just until done. Served with some sauteed broccoli and a sourdough roll. Yum!


----------



## Jan1975

Vicki - We've been through the "display" stage of Legos as well. Then we dismantled them all into large ziploc baggies by kit. Then, somehow, most of those kits started to get mixed up.

Blue - I'm glad you are liking Chrome!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue's pork chop recipe got me thinking...I pulled out pork chops to thaw last night, but don't have dry soup mix or flour. Was thinking of putting them in the crock pot with a can of french onion soup on top. Since am no cook, I'm hesitating, as the crock pot instructions say to have 3/4 of the pot filled with something. Don't want to put in anything else...hmmm....


----------



## frlsgirl

Hello everyone!

I'm turning 40 in May, so I figured I stop in and say hi.

I've been on the 30something thread for a couple of years; I have a little Morgan mare named Ana.

Looking forward to getting to know you guys


----------



## VickiRose

Welcome frlsgirl! I used to see you over in the 30 something thread. Nice to see you in here! Just jump right in, we are very talkative, but a nice bunch.

Roaddy, I hope the PET scan gets to the bottom DDs health problems. And I hope its all good news!

TJ, pork chops in apple juice might work too? Or if you want to get creative, a dry soup mix and apple juice? I'm a creative cook; or what I call a pantry cook; I just throw together whatever I think might work and hope for the best! Comes from trying to cook recipes when I don't have all the ingredients and I'm not driving to town to shop. You get good at using what you have in the pantry.

Jan, I think you're right about the Lego being an ongoing obsession.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Swissmiss* Oh my goodness. The ice diving looks very cold. Wow, you are tough, Girl:thumbsup: Just the shock of the cold would be enough to do me in. I had heard about people in the European area of Germany called the Polar Bears (I believe they are called) just going and jumping into lakes during the winter months. BRISK sums it up.

*Rick * Thinking about you and DD. I know this has been a terrible time for you all.:hug: God bless you.

*AA * I am dreading going out to feed, but I have my trusty Cabelas coat out. We southern girls sure like our balmy temps of spring, huh? Just think, just a couple more months and the daffadils will be blooming.

*Jan * What a collection of legos. So many I would not have known where to start:shrug: You are tenacious! Oh meant to tell you that your horse in your avatar is beautiful. Sounds like he is a keeper.

*HP* I like Pokey Joe. You may decide on him later. See if you can vid while riding him and load it on here. There is enough knowledge here for some sound advice. A good gentle horse is hard to find if it is sound. At any rate, hope you find the 'horse'. It is an undertaking for sure.

*Celeste* Wow, you daughter is awesome. I am losing that brave adventurous drive of tackling things outside my comfort zone. Tell her to that the sky is the limit. Most of the time the reason for not trying is that scary unknown area. Sounds like she knows how to break thru that:thumbsup::clap:

*MR* I like your recreation of choice, woodstove and whiskey. Hope the garden is growing well. Pic time maybe?. Love your underwater creations.

*TJ* Get plenty of rest. I remember my graveyard shift times. Very hard on a person. Hope things get easier for you.
*
Natalie* Beautiful winter pic. What a view!
*
PH13* Congrats to you and Fluffy. You are amazing. Got some pretty awesome equine partners too. That tarp encounter with Peaches was an eye opener for me. She is a very playful horse. I am thinking I need to develop more interactive ground work. I just don't know where to start. 

If anyone has any ground work activities, please share. I am looking forward to getting out there any working with her more.

Got to go feed and water. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, maybe crumple up some aluminum foil and lay it in the bottom of the crock pot? I've heard of someone doing this but don't remember why. Maybe to add something? Don't want to add potatos or carrots?

*Frlsgrl*, Welcome!

*Ellen*, for groundwork stuff do you have any logs or pipes that you an lay out so she has to step over them? Great for "thinking footwork" and for flexing those muscles.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, maybe crumple up some aluminum foil and lay it in the bottom of the crock pot? I've heard of someone doing this but don't remember why. Maybe to add something? Don't want to add potatos or carrots?


Good idea on the aluminum foil, I'll do that. Maybe a couple of potatoes (they've been good fresh from the pot, but previous have done a bunch so could freeze stuff, & thawed out they were yucky..)

Thanks, Blue


----------



## tjtalon

Crock pot thing going, decided cream of mushroom soup. Shouldn't be too bad! (I'll remember the foil build-up idea, it works...)

Got the laundry done early, going to the store in a bit for a few things. Getting some things done, as was a total sludge yesterday. After the store am going to put together the exercise thing. Hopefully will hear of a schedule later today (yesterday & today & the next 2 days off so far doesn't feel so swell); regardless of getting a "schedule" or not, tomorrow is hunker down at the comp day & job search/apply.

Found a good place for my fleabitten Arabian Breyer & Big Ben & the Gypsy are on their shelf waiting for Man O'War & "Spirit":


----------



## Happy Place

I got an "ice day" today. It snowed about 2 inches but the back roads are so slippery. Right now it is 13 out with a real feel of -5. BRRRRR

Pokey Joe didn't have a bad trim job. His foot is actually more narrow that the rest. She said he has never been lame in the 2 yrs she has had him as a camp trail horse. I'll keep him in my back pocket. Just in case.

Roadyy- keep us up to date. We are thinking of you!

Found an older man on FB who is selling 30 horses. He is an arabian trainer who lives in the next town over. He may be at the age that he is selling off his stock. I'll give him a call today. He has Egyptian Arabians. Being that his is older, he may have an understanding of safe and secure LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I got an "ice day" today. It snowed about 2 inches but the back roads are so slippery. Right now it is 13 out with a real feel of -5. BRRRRR
> 
> Pokey Joe didn't have a bad trim job. His foot is actually more narrow that the rest. She said he has never been lame in the 2 yrs she has had him as a camp trail horse. I'll keep him in my back pocket. Just in case.
> 
> Roadyy- keep us up to date. We are thinking of you!
> 
> Found an older man on FB who is selling 30 horses. He is an arabian trainer who lives in the next town over. He may be at the age that he is selling off his stock. I'll give him a call today. He has Egyptian Arabians. Being that his is older, he may have an understanding of safe and secure LOL


Good luck on the Egyptian Arabian call search, that sounds interesting!

Interested in hearing what others' think of Pokey Joe's foot...(learning, always learning...)

Ditto on thinking of Rick/Roaddy/Bubhi, every day.

Ladona, how is your mother doing?

Getting up the courage to get exercise parts out & read the manual. Not hard, I'm sure, I just don't have much aptitude for "construction" (MR & Rick could do it in under than 5 minutes...):icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

*TJ:* Love the Breyer close to the sink! Unfortunately I am no help when it comes to crock pots. Never saw one of those until I moved to the US

*Jan:* The lego situation looks familiar! DS loooooves legos and that's all he wanted for Christmas... We store all of ours in 1 big box, but before Christmas, DH and I decided to rebuild all his kits he already had :icon_rolleyes:. Needless to say, we spent many _hours _doing that 

*Happy*: Sorry to hear Pokey Joe didn't work out. But there may be an Arabian waiting for you :wink:

*Ellen:* Nah, I'm not tough, just crazy:twisted:. There was a lady in Switzerland that went swimming in one of the lakes _every single day_. For sure that boosts your immune system! I have to admit, when I was scuba diving in a wet suit all year long (still in Switzerland), I never even had a cold. But after my suit froze when coming out of the lake, and I had to undress in the water, I changed to the dark side and got a dry suit (only head/face gets wet)...  Never regretted it 

*Anita*: Yes, the 3 would be smaller than 15h:wink: But the owner tries to downsize, so no trades. One of them is a nurse foal, and he thinks he is a dog! Not bad, just _always_ in your space... Recently he was used for some small jumps. The way he leaped and tucked his legs, you would have thought the needed to clear 3", lol. And he is an easy keeper and younger than 10 :twisted:
How is Sassy today?

*Eole:* Yes I am whining about the cold, but your picture makes me long for a nice ride in the snow again!

*Roaddy: *Thinking of you and your DD. 

*frlsgirl: *Welcome!

Still cold here and quite windy. Hopefully this will help drying out the mud some! I am amazed that Raya doesn't have Thrush going on (yet)! According to the farrier her feet are good :wink: Hope it stays like that!

Miss Priss (aka Raya), who used to be at the very bottom of the pecking order suddenly found some courage to question that hierarchy... Not really sure if I like that development... She jumped at least 4 ranks and is apparently questioning the "higher ups" as well. At the moment she is a very cranky, moody mare - especially towards one specific gelding... Wonder if she is in season...
As result from all that fighting, she sports a big hematoma on her chest and a wound on her upper front leg :x. 
I think she needs plenty of _looong_ rides to get her mind back to business. *Phantom*, you don't want to come back South and spend some hours on the trail? with her?? I am so out of shape that I give up after 1-2 hours:sad:


----------



## tjtalon

SwissMiss said:


> *TJ:* Love the Breyer close to the sink!
> 
> Believe it or not, in this tiny apartment, that's a "2nd sink"; have no idea why it's there, the real one is in the bathroom, where it belongs. This one faces my "middle" room, where I have my bookshelves & is a nice open space leading to the bathroom then on the other side to my kitchen (also "open"). I use the cabinet below this 2nd sink for cat food & cat litter buckets; Tim's food & water dishes are on the floor in front of it. The sink area/mirror have become a decoration/reminder "what's important" space, if that makes sense...lots of pictures, treasured little things, etc.


----------



## tjtalon

PS SwissMiss; the only time I'd ever fall into icy water on purpose is if someone offered me a ton of money...& they'd better be prepared to drag me out, asap...!!!


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> Blue's pork chop recipe got me thinking...I pulled out pork chops to thaw last night, but don't have dry soup mix or flour. Was thinking of putting them in the crock pot with a can of french onion soup on top. Since am no cook, I'm hesitating, as the crock pot instructions say to have 3/4 of the pot filled with something. Don't want to put in anything else...hmmm....


I always look at recipes as "suggestions". I rarely follow them all that closely. Sometimes my experiments come out great. Other times, not so much.........

At least I have fun trying when I do try. I don't cook as often as I should.


----------



## phantomhorse13

VickiRose said:


> My DS loves Lego, even though he is nearly 14. But he likes to build the kits .. I'm waiting for him to out grow it...


Perhaps I shouldn't mention I still have a couple of my favorite sets on a shelf (ironically with the Breyers).  :icon_rolleyes:




Roadyy said:


> There is nothing wrong with me.


Denial ain't just a river in Egypt.. :wink:


*SM*: I wish we were closer as I think your Raya sounds like a ton of fun. you need to just start doing things a bit at a time and work up your own fitness. if you could ice dive, you certainly have the fortitude to ride Raya!! hope she finds her place in the herd without any further trauma. gotta love a mare sometimes. :icon_rolleyes:

*HP*: sorry that pokey joe wasn't the one either. you are smart to not settle. the herd dispersal count be a gold mine. be careful with the weather.

*frlsgirl*: welcome!

*ellen*: sounds like Peaches is the kind of horse who would enjoy an obstacle course. put things on the ground for her to back over or around. place things on the ground (like your tarp) and see if you can get her to stop with a certain number of feet on it, or back into it, etc. hang the tarp from a tree branch and see if you can get her to walk under it. practice sidepassing in front of a log, then across it. see if you can get her to trot in hand beside you a set number of steps. a variety of things will keep her interest (and yours).

*tj*: love the new accommodations for the ponies!


I played chauffeur to MIL today, which wasn't necessarily a bad thing as the weather was too miserable to ride anyway. The sun is shining, but with a real feel of 2, riding was not happening. I did get the tack room cleaned up a bit today though, as well as fetching parts for DH. Tomorrow they are calling for a chance of snow, but hoping to sneak in some saddle time before that starts..


----------



## tjtalon

I got the exercise thing base assembled...I love it! This picture is in the kitchen, moved it to it's place beside "Bob".

Tried to take a vid, but not familiar enough w/the camera yet & just vid'd my torso, lol (& I'll never be able to post otherwise than the link, but that's ok, whatever will get to where I want it to go).

"Rode" for a bit, wow (that pad in the chair is a cat bed I'd gotten for Tim, which he ignores; going to put it over the seat, it's pretty hard). Instructions say "back & forth" for the circular motion, which is quite correct...but, after experimentation, did back & forth with my core, w/reliance on my lower legs (so far...just starting this...). Got that motion going quite well, & found, to my amazement, that it approximates...guess what...the motion of a canter!

This is so cool...


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> I always look at recipes as "suggestions". I rarely follow them all that closely. Sometimes my experiments come out great. Other times, not so much.........
> 
> At least I have fun trying when I do try. I don't cook as often as I should.


Me neither..always flying by the seat of my pants:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Jan1975

Hello frlsgirl! :wave:

TJ Talon - love the Breyers on display! What IS that exercise thing? Is it for horseback riding specifically?

Happy Place - I can commiserate on the weather. It's 8 degrees and snowing here. Brrrrr. Stay warm!! I hope one of the Arabians is "the one". I can't imagine 30 horses. I think the barn we board at has around 25, but still, that's a LOT of horses to take care of. 

Swiss Miss--were you sore after your Lego building adventure? My hip flexors are aching today from sitting on the floor so much! My daughter is playing with them now. If she mixes them up, she's officially up for adoption. I do love Legos as toys...they're one of my favorites actually, but dang they are hard to organize. And your ice stories are freaking me out. I can't IMAGINE. You are tough!!


----------



## tjtalon

Jan1975 said:


> TJ Talon What IS that exercise thing? Is it for horseback riding specifically?


I found it on Amazon, after googling "horse exercise machine". I had a gift card, so, got the thing. I don't think it's for horseback riding specifically, at all, from reading the comments (which I read before buying, thoroughly), 'tho it doesn't seem suited to people who are already core-fitness-fitted; it's a "start"...but a fun one, imo.

Go on Amazon & search "Rider Core Fitness Core Trainer", I thnk that will get you there. I'd post the link, but not that comp-smart...:sad:


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone..just popping in for a moment. Wanted to respond to everyone but so many pages have gone by that it would be impossible.

Mom is declining rapidly. I drove to Maryland the last two weekends and it is so sad to see her like this.  She seems to have lost the ability to have a conversation. She has hearing loss but cant afford the 4k for hearing aids ( who can??) and before the stroke, she could read facial expressions and context clues to figure out what was being said and now she can't.
She isnt eating...just two or three bites of each meal so she is getting very weak. Her sugar levels are over 300 each reading which doesnt make sense since she isnt eating. Docs say it is because she has never managed her diabetes correctly..which is true. Her system is so out of whack.
Anyway, she still isnt complaining about being there but I think she has given up. My hopes of her being an active member of that community is no longer there. She wont leave her room. 
That being said, I now know how right the decision was. She has needed medical help 3 times since she has been there..all which would have resulted in trips to the hospital. I have been told that strokes can accelerate dementia if it was starting beforehand and she is proof of that. She is telling the most outlandish stories. She has told people my Dad died from taking Ambien and having an allergic reaction amd then she told a nurse that he died of dysentery. OH MY!
So sad. So very sad.
I have done my mourning. Those 4 days I was waiting for her to be admitted tomthe nursing home were some of the worst of my life?

Rick. i am so sorry to hear the news about DD. Please keep us updated when you can. I am glad she is getting answers. Hang in there. Take care of yourself!

VR- i still remain hopeful your doggie will come back.

Hello to everyone else.

No horsey news. Hubby and I spent some time with them yesterday bit no riding. Just watched them graze and fed them carrots and sometimes that is enough.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Hey everyone..just popping in for a moment. Wanted to respond to everyone but so many pages have gone by that it would be impossible.
> 
> Mom is declining rapidly. I drove to Maryland the last two weekends and it is so sad to see her like this. She seems to have lost the ability to have a conversation. She has hearing loss but cant afford the 4k for hearing aids ( who can??) and before the stroke, she could read facial expressions and context clues to figure out what was being said and now she can't.
> She isnt eating...just two or three bites of each meal so she is getting very weak. Her sugar levels are over 300 each reading which doesnt make sense since she isnt eating. Docs say it is because she has never managed her diabetes correctly..which is true. Her system is so out of whack.
> Anyway, she still isnt complaining about being there but I think she has given up. My hopes of her being an active member of that community is no longer there. She wont leave her room.
> That being said, I now know how right the decision was. She has needed medical help 3 times since she has been there..all which would have resulted in trips to the hospital. I have been told that strokes can accelerate dementia if it was starting beforehand and she is proof of that. She is telling the most outlandish stories. She has told people my Dad died from taking Ambien and having an allergic reaction amd then she told a nurse that he died of dysentery. OH MY!
> So sad. So very sad.
> I have done my mourning. Those 4 days I was waiting for her to be admitted tomthe nursing home were some of the worst of my life?
> 
> Rick. i am so sorry to hear the news about DD. Please keep us updated when you can. I am glad she is getting answers. Hang in there. Take care of yourself!
> 
> VR- i still remain hopeful your doggie will come back.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> No horsey news. Hubby and I spent some time with them yesterday bit no riding. Just watched them graze and fed them carrots and sometimes that is enough.


{{HUGS}}..and more hugs...and more....


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Corgi, I am so sorry. I is so hard to see our parents declining. I'm glad she is where her medical needs get the attention she deserves.

I just saw something on FB that sort of irritated me. Remember when I saw Dolly and she couldn't stand still on the wall and almost sat down when she got her feet picked out? I posted on a local trail riding page that I was looking for a horse. That owner made a comment about me being nervous around Dolly and that I was a nice lady but needing a real dead head! I didn't reply. WTH! I don't NEED a deadhead, I want one and one that has ground manners to boot! 
Annoying. Social Media at it's best.


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, :-( I'm so sorry. Been through it so I know. Big hug.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, sometimes social media just sucks eggs! It's really made a mess of a few things. But I'll admit at other times it's been great. Bad with the good I guess.


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, I usually follow a recipe the FIRST time if its something out of my "realm". After that I make all my adjustments and modifications. Sometimes it's a good thing and once even the dogs wouldn't eat it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

ellen hays said:


> *MR* I like your recreation of choice, woodstove and whiskey. Hope the garden is growing well. Pic time maybe?. Love your underwater creations.


Pic time it is.








3 generations of some fish species now.
Plants are off the hook and require too much trimming.
I enjoy the plants, water chemistry/fertilizer, and electronics/LED lighting.
It is all a huge science project, the fish are great but just there.
I enjoy the water testing, weighing out fertilizer, adjusting dosing etc...

No horse stories or camping commentaries these days.
I have an overabundance of mud right now.
Mother nature has decided to not really freeze the ground just yet.
All that is left is "Growing the Corn" and aquarium maintenance.


----------



## Jan1975

Corgi, I am so sorry about your mom. :hugs: I am glad she's getting the care that she needs. 

Tjtalon, well that is certainly interesting! I've never seen such a thing but of course now I'm intrigued. If it has "horse" in the title, I like it. LOL

Happy Place - that is so rude of them to have said! I wouldn't want a horse doing those things either. I think people just get bitter when you don't want their beloved horse. 

Maryland Rider - love the fish tank! I've always been amazed by aquariums. Your plants and fish look so healthy!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Welcome flrsgirl*! Hope I got those initials right!! 

*Corgi*: Very sad news on your momma. Sounds like you made the right decision at the right time. She is in a safe place, and not scared so that is good. The road ahead is not an easy one. I have been there, and it is not easy. I pray she is not suffering. :hug:

*Roadyy*: Sorry to hear your DD has some more treatment to undergo. Praying she is cancer free and stays that way. 

This is a tough time for all of you. Take care of yourself so you can help them. 

*Happy*: that was mean-spirited of the owner to post that about you. Hard to ignore when he posts that for the world to see. The herd of Arabians sounds very interesting. That is a lot of horses! Enough for all of us to have one, lol

*Swiss*: thank you so much for the offer of the nurse foal. I think it is better if he stays there where he is surrounded by loved ones:rofl:

Your suit froze as you were getting out of the water and you had to change clothes under the ICE? Holy Moley!! You are one tough chick! Go ride your pretty horse! 

I have always noticed that lots of attention by a human will raise a horse's place in a herd. Don't know why that is, but might explain why horses bond with their human so much. 

*Nicker*: I hope you bought Jay a really nice blanket! Personally I prefer the Weatherbeta brand; they seem to hold up forever, never leak, and don't make the horse sweaty when it warms up. 

*Jan*: Sorting Legos is a huge job, not sure I could stand much less walk if I spend any amount of time on the floor. 

Your horse is lovely by the way. We could use more pictures! 

*TJ*: Cool exercise machine! I plan to look it up. Your Breyers should be showing up shortly, may be a weather delay. I love your little displays! Odd place for a sink. 

I rarely use a recipe. Make stuff up all the time. My new favorite is "cooking with salsa" 

*Phantom*: your horses are last, been delayed a bit but should have them in the mail Wednesday. Been doing one household at a time. 

Sassy is better but still off on that front leg. I had to let her out this morning cause I couldn't get her water in the stall thawed out. Didn't want to leave her without water. She seemed ok. Will check her out better Wednesday. 

I need to "winterize" the stalls this weekend anyway. Been meaning to do it for a while. The tops of their stalls are open on two sides. Plan to either put up plastic with duct tape or maybe some other clear barrier. I want the sun to come it, but not the wind and cold. Will need to be temporary cause open stalls are much cooler in the summer. 

Open for ideas!!


----------



## Koolio

Let's see if I can catch up...

Roadyy - good healing thoughts and prayers going out to you and your daughter
Corgi - I am so sorry to hear about your mom. Take care of yourself. You too Roadyy.

Tjtalon - that is quite a cool little contraption you have got there. Have fun with it! Crock pot recipes are great. Pork chops seasoned with mustard powder, salt and pepper, and then covered with a layer of on in, quick cooking rice and a large can of diced tomatoes cooks up nicely in the crock pot.

HappyPlace - the right horse is out there! I wasn't a fan of Dolly or Pokey Jo. What about the rehabbed racehorses? It looked like they had some very nice looking horses and good support too. The Arabian guy sounds worth checking out too.

Welcome frlsgirl! I'm looking forward to hearing more about you and your horse. 

SwissMiss - my son also has mountains of Lego. He's almost 16 now, but not ready to part with it yet. I am grateful I don't have to step on it anymore.

MR - I always enjoy your tank pictures. So colourful!

Vicki - any sign of the dog?

Phantom, Anita, Nicker, Eole, Celeste, and everyone else, Hello!!


----------



## Koolio

For all of you who are suffering the polar vortex in the south, just remember cold is relative. We are enjoying a balmy winter up here. It was -25 on Saturday but got up to -4 on Sunday and is supposed to be mild (-5 ish) all week. On the weekend temps are dipping back down to the -20's again. :-(. I am grateful it is an El Niño year as we've had many Januaries with the Mercury seeing -40 and colder. At that temperature, it doesn't matter if you measure in Celsius or Fahrenheit as it's just too bloody cold to measure! 

I am treating Koolio for ulcers and he seems much better. I also rode him yesterday in a Kimberwick with a low port curb and he was way straighter, softer and more responsive. We are working on lifting his shoulders and balancing with some in hand work. So far, so good.

The farrier was out Saturday and Himmy was a monster! She reared once and wiggled through two feet. Moshe was unhappy about having to stand still and freaked about the other horses not being in the barn and out of sight. I'm going to have to back way up and revisit basic halter training. She needs to learn to lower her head to pressure so I can get a more positive, relaxed response to cues. She also pins her ears and tries to bite when I approach or touch her on her near (left) side in the field. She is fine on the right. I can't find any evidence of pain, she just seems to get upset. It is so strange that she has become so defensive. I'll need to spend more time with her and rebuild Manners, respect and her trust. The difficult thing right now is that it is cold, snowy and dark and will be for the next 3-4 months. I think I need more space than I have in my barn to work with her, so hopefully we will get a few nice days on the weekends. I am detained to get our lovely little pony back and vanquish the little monster that has possessed her. If anyone has any good recommendations on ground work exercises that could be done in the space of a 12x12 stall, let me know!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Koolio,
No sign of the dog...
Do you think Himmy might be a candidate for ulcers too? Just based on the behaviour, combined with the stress of moving to the NP and then back home?
Just a thought.

Corgi, sorry about your Mum. I'm glad she is somewhere she feels safe, even if she isn't really well enough to participate fully in the community.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Grrrr, had this big long post.........GONE!

Hi to everyone!

Jury duty today!

Lots of snow and cold on the way! Batten the hatches!

Have a good day!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop::gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: I second the ulcer possibility. So the biggest reaction was to the farrier? Might have a clue to her behavior there. Many times have seen a farrier give a whack in the belly with a file when a horse moves a bit. That could have happened to her. 

I have a very sensitive mare, and she gets better with lots of gentle stroking and soft hugs. I always take my time with her to make sure she is relaxed before we do anything. 

Warm of -5? Jeez how do you manage? A temperature of -40 sounds like billions of dollars. Uncomprehend-able. 

*MR*: your aquarium is simply beautiful. 

Hard day yesterday. I must be getting old...


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

*Koolio*, my first thought was ulcers as well. This is truly sad that she is reacting this way. What in the world could have happened? Is it possible that she developed an ulcer situation in the first move to NP and then that person didn't respond to her with patience so it got worse? Some horses just need a little time to adjust to a new place. In a stall that small all I would work on is dropping her head and moving away from pressure and being able to stand still to be groomed. 

Can't imagine your temps! ((brrrrrr))

*Nicker*, sorry about the jury duty and the lost post! I hate it when that happens.

*Maryland*, that looks beautiful!


----------



## greentree

Last chance to make Abby your own before she becomes one of those high-falutin' registered Half Ayrabs! Only costs $15 to transfer her at the same time as I register her!! The envelope is not yet sealed.....


----------



## greentree

Tj....you don't have to put in anything else. I do a pork shoulder dry on the crockpot...it doesn't stay dry long, but I pour off the juice as it accumulates, and it roasts for 18 hours in there.

For chops, you might put a little oil on them, so they don't dry out. 

I love to cook. Fire away the cooking questions, or if you need a recipe for anything!!

Eta: sorry I did not answer anyone else yet...my ipad only took me to the last Blue post...then I needed to answer Tj..or my train of thought would jump the track...be back to finish reading in a bit....


----------



## frlsgirl

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone 



Koolio – your user name seems appropriate considering the frigid temps. Yikes!


Vicki – hello again, yes I remember reading your stories about Rose; will need to read through some of your posts to get me up to speed again; last thing I remember was that she was having trouble loading and that you or someone was going to ride her a really long distance.


Anita – frlsgirl stands for fearless girl, it’s one of those self-affirming screen names; I’m not sure that it works half the time.


NickerMaker – good luck on JD! In the 22 years that I’ve lived in the states, I have never been called to JD and hope it stays that way.


Maryland Rider – wow, you seem to know your way around fish; and what a pretty tank.


Tjtalon – I had a similar exercise machine that I had borrowed from an instructor; it simulated walk trot and canter, although canter was more like a fast trot.


Happy Place – I can relate to your irritation with social media; my longe whip kept disappearing and nobody would admit to taking it. So, one day, I scroll through FB, and I find a video of a fellow boarder using my longe whip to teach the cats how to jump! That was two weeks ago, I’ve since moved to another barn but for other reasons.


Celeste – I do the exact same thing when it comes to baking; no batch of oatmeal chocolate chip cookies is exactly like the other. I love it when my husband says “make them like you made them last time” as if I could remember what I did different.


Phantom – your avatar pic looks fierce! 


Corgi – sorry about your mom; my mom got diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer August 2014 and she passed away 4 months later; watching her rapid decline in functioning was just horrible. 

Everyone else - looking forward to reading about your adventures 


As for me, I just move Ana to a new barn Friday; we are still settling in; she was at a flashy H/J barn but they didn't take care of her very well, so now she is at a non-flashy Dressage barn where she's getting lots of personal attention which she soaks up like a sponge. 

If you ever want to read more about Ana and my adventures with her; she has her very own journal thread: http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/anas-thread-adventures-morgan-horse-ownership-355074/


----------



## Celeste

Corgi, I'm so sorry about your mom. Been there. Done that. 

I always felt inadequate, but I know that she really appreciated the fact that my sisters and I made sure that she was taken care of. I think she was terrified that she might be left alone when she became helpless. Of course we never let that happen. 

You are doing good. Hang in there. Hugs.


----------



## Twalker

Just popping in to say hi. Not much going on horse wise. Winter has finally arrived and it is so cold and snowy.

I got to ride twice last week. Buy the time I was done, my toes and fingers were numb with cold.

We got a couple new horses in the barn. One is a TB named Rock-Ay. He is beautiful and very loving. We have a huge QH gelding named Poco. He is really nice.

The second barn is now full of Arabians. Stallions and mares and they are beautiful. Two of the mares are due in May. Can't wait for the babies.

Well, better get back to catching up some. Have a great day all.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I need to "winterize" the stalls this weekend anyway. Been meaning to do it for a while. The tops of their stalls are open on two sides. Plan to either put up plastic with duct tape or maybe some other clear barrier. I want the sun to come it, but not the wind and cold. Will need to be temporary cause open stalls are much cooler in the summer.


If you can afford the initial outlay, plexiglass would be perfect for what you want. Cut to shape and drill holes to screw in place. That lets in the light but blocks the wind. Then in the spring, you simply unscrew them and store them somewhere until the following winter.


*corgi*: so very sorry to hear about your mom, but very glad she is in a place she feels safe and that is able to care for her. 

*HP*: i would have had to respond to that rude owner with a comment about wanting a horse with good ground manners. you took the high road by just ignoring the comment.

*tj*: exercise machine looks cool. hope it works well. i am always too lazy to use anything like that. i have a treadmill in the garage and has never touched it since bringing it home. :icon_rolleyes:

*MR*: tank is gorgeous! you make it sound so easy.

*Koolio*: glad that Koolio seems to be responding to his treatment, but very sorry to hear about the setback with Himmy! I would imagine you were horrified at that behavior. I agree that perhaps you want to try ulcer treatment and see if you get an improvement. such a weird set of behaviors. as for groundwork exercises, sounds like doing a lot of give to pressure exercises (head down, step sideways, etc) would be a great place to start. also reinforcing feet handling being an ok thing.

*Vicki*: so sorry about your dog 

*NM*: hope jury duty isn't terrible and that it doesn't put you too far behind with your school work

*frlsgirl* (which i am going to shorten to fg as i can't keep the letters straight): must. have. pictures.

*Twalker*: jealous of your saddle time. also jealous of having babies on the way!! i so miss foaling and babies.


It was lovely at 4 am when I fed (about 20F and still), but the snow started about 8 and the wind is now howling. Hoping maybe its a passing squall and will clear up later, but riding isn't looking likely at this point. Figures.


----------



## Blue

*frlsgirl*, I like your screen name meaning. Fearless. In fact, since I too can't seem to type out those particular letters, I will from now on be calling your "fearless". Much easier to type because having been a secretary for so many years I don't type "letters" I type "sounds and syllables". Which is probably why I type faster than I think! I concur. PICTURES! It's the law around here.

*Phantom*, I have a friend that lives in northern Az. Her stalls in incredible. She took that plexiglass and put it on hinges. In the spring all she has to do is open them and hook to the top. If the rains get bad she can always close them easily.

*Greentree*, I love to cook also. However now that the kids are all moved out I rarely get a chance to really work at it. Next time I need input I'll go straight to you. I google lots of questions but get sidetracked easily.

My last day off. Did some ironing this morning watching Netflix Nurse Jackie. Pretty funny and a little sad. Determined to load up and get in a ride today. Tried to find someone to go with me, but no one is available. Again. ((sigh))


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, tips or tricks. I'm having trouble getting my new GoPro remote to pair up with the camera. Any ideas?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Started a post 2 times and lost them. So here goes the 3rd.

*Ladona * So sorry about your mom. I know it is a difficult time. Hang in there. Try to get some horse time for healing.:hug:

*Rick* Please keep us posted on DD.

*MR* The pic is beautiful. Thanx for sharing. What a wonderful way of unwinding from your daily D.C. routine. Very soothing combo of getting lost in the aquarium while growing corn. You may have found the fountain of youth. I can see it now, you riding your little SSH til you are 100 yrs. And then, maybe beyond:thumbsup: 

Thanx for suggestions of working with Peaches. I am going to get her very comfy with the tarp and then try obstacles. May even have her chasing deer like *PH13's* horses.

*frlsgirl* Welcome to the Over 40 thread. It's more like family than just a thread.
*
HP * Sorry about the facebook post. Some people put their 2 cents in when everybody would have been better off if they hadn't. Don't let her comment bother you. Sounds like she is being a bit vindictive.

*Vicki* Sorry your pup is still missing. 

Guess I had better send before I loose my post again.

I know I missed a bunch so forgive. Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> If you can afford the initial outlay, plexiglass would be perfect for what you want. Cut to shape and drill holes to screw in place. That lets in the light but blocks the wind. Then in the spring, you simply unscrew them and store them somewhere until the following winter.
> 
> 
> *corgi*: so very sorry to hear about your mom, but very glad she is in a place she feels safe and that is able to care for her.
> 
> *HP*: i would have had to respond to that rude owner with a comment about wanting a horse with good ground manners. you took the high road by just ignoring the comment.
> 
> *tj*: exercise machine looks cool. hope it works well. i am always too lazy to use anything like that. i have a treadmill in the garage and has never touched it since bringing it home. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> *MR*: tank is gorgeous! you make it sound so easy.
> 
> *Koolio*: glad that Koolio seems to be responding to his treatment, but very sorry to hear about the setback with Himmy! I would imagine you were horrified at that behavior. I agree that perhaps you want to try ulcer treatment and see if you get an improvement. such a weird set of behaviors. as for groundwork exercises, sounds like doing a lot of give to pressure exercises (head down, step sideways, etc) would be a great place to start. also reinforcing feet handling being an ok thing.
> 
> *Vicki*: so sorry about your dog
> 
> *NM*: hope jury duty isn't terrible and that it doesn't put you too far behind with your school work
> 
> *frlsgirl* (which i am going to shorten to fg as i can't keep the letters straight): must. have. pictures.
> 
> *Twalker*: jealous of your saddle time. also jealous of having babies on the way!! i so miss foaling and babies.
> 
> 
> It was lovely at 4 am when I fed (about 20F and still), but the snow started about 8 and the wind is now howling. Hoping maybe its a passing squall and will clear up later, but riding isn't looking likely at this point. Figures.


Sorry about you not being able to ride. Our weather is the same here right now. I was lucky last week. It still had to be indoor riding. I can't wait to get outside again. Stay warm.


----------



## Twalker

Koolio said:


> For all of you who are suffering the polar vortex in the south, just remember cold is relative. We are enjoying a balmy winter up here. It was -25 on Saturday but got up to -4 on Sunday and is supposed to be mild (-5 ish) all week. On the weekend temps are dipping back down to the -20's again. :-(. I am grateful it is an El Niño year as we've had many Januaries with the Mercury seeing -40 and colder. At that temperature, it doesn't matter if you measure in Celsius or Fahrenheit as it's just too bloody cold to measure!
> 
> I am treating Koolio for ulcers and he seems much better. I also rode him yesterday in a Kimberwick with a low port curb and he was way straighter, softer and more responsive. We are working on lifting his shoulders and balancing with some in hand work. So far, so good.
> 
> The farrier was out Saturday and Himmy was a monster! She reared once and wiggled through two feet. Moshe was unhappy about having to stand still and freaked about the other horses not being in the barn and out of sight. I'm going to have to back way up and revisit basic halter training. She needs to learn to lower her head to pressure so I can get a more positive, relaxed response to cues. She also pins her ears and tries to bite when I approach or touch her on her near (left) side in the field. She is fine on the right. I can't find any evidence of pain, she just seems to get upset. It is so strange that she has become so defensive. I'll need to spend more time with her and rebuild Manners, respect and her trust. The difficult thing right now is that it is cold, snowy and dark and will be for the next 3-4 months. I think I need more space than I have in my barn to work with her, so hopefully we will get a few nice days on the weekends. I am detained to get our lovely little pony back and vanquish the little monster that has possessed her. If anyone has any good recommendations on ground work exercises that could be done in the space of a 12x12 stall, let me know!


And I was complaining about our 20s weather and snow. I think I will keep our weather. Yours sounds way to cold for me. Hope you get your nice days to be able to work with Himmy.


----------



## Twalker

corgi said:


> Hey everyone..just popping in for a moment. Wanted to respond to everyone but so many pages have gone by that it would be impossible.
> 
> Mom is declining rapidly. I drove to Maryland the last two weekends and it is so sad to see her like this. She seems to have lost the ability to have a conversation. She has hearing loss but cant afford the 4k for hearing aids ( who can??) and before the stroke, she could read facial expressions and context clues to figure out what was being said and now she can't.
> She isnt eating...just two or three bites of each meal so she is getting very weak. Her sugar levels are over 300 each reading which doesnt make sense since she isnt eating. Docs say it is because she has never managed her diabetes correctly..which is true. Her system is so out of whack.
> Anyway, she still isnt complaining about being there but I think she has given up. My hopes of her being an active member of that community is no longer there. She wont leave her room.
> That being said, I now know how right the decision was. She has needed medical help 3 times since she has been there..all which would have resulted in trips to the hospital. I have been told that strokes can accelerate dementia if it was starting beforehand and she is proof of that. She is telling the most outlandish stories. She has told people my Dad died from taking Ambien and having an allergic reaction amd then she told a nurse that he died of dysentery. OH MY!
> So sad. So very sad.
> I have done my mourning. Those 4 days I was waiting for her to be admitted tomthe nursing home were some of the worst of my life?
> 
> Rick. i am so sorry to hear the news about DD. Please keep us updated when you can. I am glad she is getting answers. Hang in there. Take care of yourself!
> 
> VR- i still remain hopeful your doggie will come back.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> No horsey news. Hubby and I spent some time with them yesterday bit no riding. Just watched them graze and fed them carrots and sometimes that is enough.


Have your mom in my prayers.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Oh Corgi, I am so sorry. I is so hard to see our parents declining. I'm glad she is where her medical needs get the attention she deserves.
> 
> I just saw something on FB that sort of irritated me. Remember when I saw Dolly and she couldn't stand still on the wall and almost sat down when she got her feet picked out? I posted on a local trail riding page that I was looking for a horse. That owner made a comment about me being nervous around Dolly and that I was a nice lady but needing a real dead head! I didn't reply. WTH! I don't NEED a deadhead, I want one and one that has ground manners to boot!
> Annoying. Social Media at it's best.


What a jerk. He was probably trying to whitewash the issue and blaming you for Dolly's behavior. Don't let it bother you any.


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm turning 40 in May, so I figured I stop in and say hi.
> 
> I've been on the 30something thread for a couple of years; I have a little Morgan mare named Ana.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys


Hi and welcome frlsgirl. I read your journal entries all the time. Love it.


----------



## frlsgirl

Since you asked for pictures....here are some recent ones. Ana is officially a Morgan but unofficially she's part goofball, part Dressage Diva, and part wiggle worm; she follows me around like a puppy; people ask me how I taught her that, I have no idea, it just happened. Please excuse my terrible posture in the riding picture; I was supposed to scratch her withers as we were test riding a new saddle. 

TWalker - hello! Didn't know others read my journal; feel free to drop a note sometime.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, tips or tricks. I'm having trouble getting my new GoPro remote to pair up with the camera. Any ideas?


Can't offer any suggestions other than to google, as my GoPro doesn't have a remote!


----------



## corgi

Koolio, any chance that Himmy is having vision problems in the eye on the side that he/she (cant remember) won't let you approach? Vision problems could explain behavioral issues. Just a thought.


----------



## Blue

*Fearless*, great pictures! Ana looks good. The last one is my favorite. My old gelding that I still have is Morgan/Qtr. He was awesome. Rode him on trails until he was 30. After that we just take it easy. It's hard to beat a morgan!

*Phantom*, I finally got it to pair up, now trying to figure out getting connected. Ugh! There's a lot of technical stuff going on here.

Got out for my ride. It was a beautiful 52* and sunny. Did a lot of nice loping on the flats and then climbed down into the canyon and back out again. Really got to try out the new GoPro. Sadly I got home and the battery is dead. Have to charge it up a bit to download


----------



## Jan1975

frlsgirl - love the pictures! What a gorgeous horse and you are a very pretty lady as well!


----------



## Blue

Fearless, great pictures. The last one is my favorite. 

Phantom, I finally got it to pair, now I'm working on getting them "connected". More learning going on here.

Had a nice ride, but the battery ran out on my gopro. Can't wait to see what my videos turn out like.

Retyped all this as I think my last post got lost!


----------



## Blue

What's going on? Now they both show up. Where's that little head slap emoticon.


----------



## greentree

Honestly, I should just put that little head slap emoticon on every post....but they are gone. I can no longer find them.

Good things: I found my little (polka dot) book!!! I thought maybe I had thrown it out when I cleaned up when we had company. I was fretting because it has all of my passwords in it.....but also it is a sort of diary from the remodel of this house. My inspirational drawings are in it. The drawings that I sketched, then the cabinet maker took and created my kitchen, dining, and bathrooms. Seems silly writing it but you know.....
DS seems to have gotten his job....sounds like he will be getting about $6 per hour more than he is now!
NotSoGoodThings: we are on our 7th day of no propane. I called about switching suppliers, but the other guys are 2 weeks behind....so, I wait. I am still thinking about switching, and will have a minimal amount put in the tank so that I can...


----------



## Happy Place

School was open today but it probably shouldn't have been. Roads were terrible. Lots of ice and blowing snow. High winds. Took me 1.5 hours to get to work, usually just 35 min. We let out 20 min early so the buses could get back to the elementary school on time. The roads were better on the way home but the winds were high, still scary.

Tomorrow I have to drive to Detroit to meet with an exercise physiologist and nutritionist. I also get to do a psych eval to see if there are any barriers to me being successful in my weight loss! I have a 3 hr gap between appointments. I think I will find a Starbucks and get some work done....and search for horses LOL.

No new horse news. Yet!


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, not so silly drawings. They're important. We're wanting to switch are propane supplier too. We were being charge more the double the going rate simply because we are not hight volume users. So they charge more. (head slap) When we get down low enough we'll switch.


----------



## Koolio

corgi said:


> Koolio, any chance that Himmy is having vision problems in the eye on the side that he/she (cant remember) won't let you approach? Vision problems could explain behavioral issues. Just a thought.


I don't think she has any problem seeing. She's just cranky about me "bothering" her or thinks I am going to fight with her. I wonder if it is a dominance / trust issue? It might also be worth treating her for ulcers too.

I approach and pet her on both sides every time I feed or go outside with the horses. If she pins her ears and makes like she is going to bite, I am asking her to move her feet, than let her settle and continue to pet her. No bumping her nose, or starting any more head contact.

She was bad with the farrier because she couldn't see the others. Weird as she has never been here bound before. She has been good about picking up her feet with me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Last chance to make Abby your own before she becomes one of those high-falutin' registered Half Ayrabs! Only costs $15 to transfer her at the same time as I register her!! The envelope is not yet sealed.....


Oh my! So tempting...


----------



## Roadyy

Ladona, I am so very sorry to read about your mother. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

I will be leaving after work today for Columbus,Ms. and should get to mom's around midnight. I will keep you all updated as best I can. I'm ready for this to all be over as well as the other issues in my life to find a finale so healing can begin.

I will email Stan to see how he is and let you all know. I haven't touched base with him in over a week as well.


----------



## frlsgirl

Greentree – no propane? Do you have a fire place? When we lost power a few years ago, we warmed up by the fire; it wasn’t ideal but it was sufficient. 

Happy Place – Starbucks is my “Happy Place”

Blue – I’m also a regular GoPro user; my fancy GoPro broke so I replaced it with the base model and now I have way less trouble with it. I use it to film my rides and take still shots from it. And yes, Morgans are awesome and they do appear to live forever. Ana will be 8 in June so I’m looking forward to many more years with her.

Jan – hi, thank you for your kind words.

Koolio – I have a dachshund that’s going blind and she’s always running into things, hopefully that’s not the case with your horse.


----------



## greentree

Frlsgirl, we have electric furnaces, but hate them. The one on the master bedroom side of the house has been serviced 3 times, and still only works on the heat strips(they are heat pumps). I heat the house with the gas fireplaces that we put in, and cook with gas. Right now, one electric hot plate and a toaster oven are getting me by!

Blue, thanks for the reassurance! This company has been higher in the past, too, but I stayed for customer service...doh...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: (can't do those initials either, not sure why) Love Morgans!! Your girl is very pretty and the last selfie is adorable!! 

*Greentree*: OMG this is not a good time to be without heat! Used to have a tank for fuel, discovered it was much cheaper to fill in late spring, early summer. But that is a long time away so not much help there. 

What about a pellet stove or woodstove? 

*Koolio*: don't know how much can be trained in a stall, but standing tied is def an option! 

What does DD say about all this? Does she have insight? Is she still loving life abroad? 

*Roadyy*: praying all the best for your girl and family. Hopefully your family situation will improve in this new year. 

Tell Stan we miss him


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, Yikes! How come these things never happen in the summer?

GoPro. I finally got the remote to pair with the camera. Now I'm working on getting some reasonably interesting videos. At a walk it seems so jerky. A little better at a lope. Need to read about editing and the distance that it gets a good shot.

Funny story. On my ride yesterday had a wonderfully relaxing day. It's not at all uncommon to run across a few cattle in the desert. Usually only 3 or 4 at a time and sometimes 5 or 6. Was on a very nice stretch of a jeep trail yesterday so set off at a lope, crested a small hill and lo and behold a whole HERD of cows! Right across the road. Lacey is pretty sure that they eat horses so we had to walk around the outer edge where they were a little thinner. Once she realizes that they will move away from her she calms down a little, but is still pretty watchful. I had my camera going, but with the distance and trying to make sure Lacey didn't freak out I didn't get a very good shot of the herd. There was probably 30 or 40 so she felt a little overwhelmed. Didn't see any calves so the cows were mostly calm. If there's new mama's involved it can get a little dicey.


----------



## greentree

Lol, because I am never prepared...the zombie apocalypse is going catch me without toilet paper, too.....because I have a coupon to stock up, but only buy one package at a time....

Blue, those cows are funny....they can give a horse "the look"....


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Lol, because I am never prepared...the zombie apocalypse is going catch me without toilet paper, too.....because I have a coupon to stock up, but only buy one package at a time....
> 
> Blue, those cows are funny....they can give a horse "the look"....


One package at a time of TP? You DO like to live dangerously :dance-smiley05:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Newbie rider, newbie in over 40 forum!*

Greetings all, I'm a very green rider who has wanted to learn since childhood (parents said no, thought it was too dangerous) and loving it! My daughter (age 9) and I both take lessons together, and it's been a great bonding activity for both of us. Happy to meet other horse crazy folks here! Stay warm for all you northerners and cold weather folks - we can barely handle 40 degrees here but hey, we're Floridians.


----------



## Blue

:lol: I constantly stock up on stuff. TP is one of those things. I need to learn to brew my own hootch. When civilization completely collapses, DIL and I are going to go into business.

*Cityslicker*, Welcome! Do you have your own horse (s)?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Blue, I wish I had my own horse! I am taking lessons at a local farm called Highland Farm. He has former show horses, ponies and is a great instructor for someone like me, very laid back but very experienced and patient. I am considering leasing someday but not sure. Do most ppl here own horses?


----------



## Blue

Not necessarily most people. Seems to be about 1/2 and 1/2. I've been fortunate to have my own. Sometimes I wish I didn't. It's so much work! It's good that you have an instructor that you like and trust.


----------



## Happy Place

LOL Zombie Apocalypse! My son and I used to "play" that when he was about 12. We would go to the basement and build a pillow barrier to get behind, watch up the stairs for zombies and shoot them with nerf guns LOL. We'd do provision checks in the basement pantry (easy way to see if I need to restock anything!). It was actually a lot of fun. 

Had the pysch eval. Turns out I am sane, who knew? exercise and nutritionist next. By the time this is all done I will be fit top to bottom!

No propane? Brrrr. Hope they don't rob you with polar vortex pricing. We put in a wood burner years ago and only fill up once a year, during the summer. Our furnace only comes on a couple times during the winter, like if we fall asleep and let the fire die down.

Got an email from the Standardbred rescue. I told her I don't want any rehabbed suspensory horses. She said wait for the next batch. All the ones I looked at have rehabbed suspensory injuries.

Here is the one I want to see on Saturday. A QH is right up my alley.
Beautiful Quiet Bay Trail Gelding

Just hoping it doesn't snow too much so I can get out there.


----------



## Happy Place

Just for fun. I love this!


View attachment 741073


----------



## Eole

Welcome *frlsgirl!* I love your morgan, what a cute horse.

Welcome *Cityslicker*, to the wonderful world of horses and the over 40 crowd: both are addictive! 

*Roadyy*, hoping everything turns fine for your DD, take care of yourself. We miss you here, but family comes first of course.

*Corgi,* sorry about your mom's declining health, You took the right decisions taking her to a place where they can care for her needs. Hugs to you. :hug:

*Blue*, I can't imagine riding through a herd of cows alone on my horse. Meeting an occasionnal deer or moose is enough excitement to me.

*AA,* glad Sassy is doing better.


I the "buy one pack of TP" type too. And the "wait 'till the truck gas tank is empty and running on fumes" also. Blue, when civilization collapses, your TP will be worth a fortune. 
We lost power most of the day Monday. Woodstove is a must. We run the generator on/off to keep water from freezing in the barn and freezer-fridge from unfreezing inside. And to enjoy our sacred double-espresso in the morning. 

*HP*, I really like that QH, although it's hard to judge anything about conformation on this picture. Will you visit the arabian dispersal sale? Maybe some gems out there.

*Koolio*, I also thought about checking the horse's eyesight, then ulcers. I wonder what really happened at NP's place. Stall training: are you into clicker training? You can teach anything and it engages their mind to keep it fun. Tying, ground tying, yielding (head, shoulders, hind), approaching scary objects.

It was too cold to ride this morning. Buttercup enjoyed a good grooming session, including Cowboy Magic on mane and tail. Then tried saddles on her with pics to send to a saddle-fitter. I think my English AP fits best, but she gets girth rubs with it.
Then we went for a walk (in hand) up the trail and back in the arena for some liberty fun. I took a short video, but unsure if I can post it right from my computer.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Happy:* That gelding is quite the tank! Hard to see from the picture, but he for sure sounds nice! Hopefully the weather behaves and you can go and try him out!

*Cityslicker:* Welcome! Having a good/patient instructor is his weight worth in gold!!! I leased a couple horses throughout the last 20 years or so and finally got to get my own last summer... But while I knew what to expect, being solely responsible for a horse is a whole different ballgame 

*Greentree:* Drooling over Abby :wink: Please don't tempt me
And being out of propane sucks! Any idea when you will get some? again

*Corgi*: Very sorry to hear about your mom's health. It is very hard to see her that way, but she is in a safe place.

*frlsgirl:* loooove the selfie!

Hello to everybody else! :wave:

Raya's hematoma is almost gone and her leg seems to be healing quite nicely. Maybe the liberal application of mud (by her) is helping :think:
She is still quite cranky, but seems to be getting better. She was an angel for catching and very responsive on the ground... Maybe the lesson this weekend helped with the attitude adjustment... Whatever the reason, I take it! 

While waiting for her to finish her grain in the pen, I pulled "my" lesson horse out to get rid of some of the burrs... I swear, she must be rolling in them. Even the inside of her ears were full of burrs!
It took about 45 min just to get the mane done (she has the typical thick draft mane)... Of course Raya was done eating before I finished grooming, and then just stood at the fence glaring at us the whole time :icon_rolleyes: You just have to love mares, lol!

Here are some before and after pics from the de-burring (and yes, I did not even touch her tail - that would have been another hour or so)


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, Judd sounds wonderful. Why are they selling him then I wonder? Can't wait to see more pics when you get to go check him out.


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, that's a lot of burrs!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Holy burrs Swiss! hahaaaa funny she kept glaring at you afterwards, she should be grateful burrs are no longer stuck in her mane and ears!!


----------



## greentree

Woot!! I've got GAS!! (Propane)

Roadyy...you be careful out there in the hinterlands. Praying.

Wow, Swiss...I had some like that a couple of months ago...they have all been planted in the manure pile now. 

Eole...glad to here I am not alone! I wish I had a wood stove in my barn. But THEN I would have to have wood....


----------



## Eole

*MR*, the underwater jungle picture finally showed up on my browser: BEAUTIFUL! Almost unreal, wow.

*Happy*, forgot one thing: the comment the lady said about you and her horse: what a mean thing to say.  That's probably why we like our animals so much, because humans, sometimes... :icon_rolleyes:

*Swiss*, those burrs: :eek_color: You are very patient, lucky horse and jealous Raya?


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, that's a lot of burrs!


:iagree: And her halter is hanging so low, because there was a ~ 1" mat of mane and burrs on her poll. I didn't bring it over me to tighten it:wink: Whenever her mane looks brown, we know we are in trouble, lol!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Wow, Swiss...I had some like that a couple of months ago...they have all been planted in the manure pile now.


Unfortunately the pasture didn't get thoroughly bush hogged this year, so the burrs are still around and Nala (the pretty draftx) just seems to love them :wink:.

Luckily I don't mind de-burring if I have time (and enough cowboy magic or baby oil)... It has an almost meditative quality :icon_rolleyes:
It's funny to see Raya being jealous:loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

My next horse :loveshower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXoWuEPW4X8


----------



## greentree

HP, I LOVE that gelding! Love, love, love. Hope he is the one!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

LOL that mechanical pony video! Wonder if it will help my sitting trot...and more affordable than a real horse haha


----------



## Jan1975

Welcome Maria! My son (11) and I take lessons together, too! We just started last summer and in December we started leasing 2 horses. I did have horses as a kid but missed about 25 years in between. Lucky you to be in Florida where you can ride year round!

And the TP discussion...it dawned on me a few weeks ago that I have an extra stash of water, food, and cash, but no toilet paper. I too buy one package at a time and don't buy more until we're down to a roll or two. What is wrong with me? I'll stock up next time. Although, I've said if there's a zombie apocalypse I'm running straight into a zombie to let them eat my brains. I'd rather be dead than be scared. 

Happy Place - glad your eval went well! Judd looks like a super nice horse! 

Swiss Miss - holy cats, that is an amazing de-burring job!! That looks amazing!

Anita - let's all get one of those horses and we can race! :rofl: I wonder if those horses accept the bit. :hmm:


----------



## Eole

OK, let's see if I can share a video. If it works, well, you may get flooded!!!
Don't you think snow looks like fun?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f21Q1JxDpSg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jan1975

Eole said:


> OK, let's see if I can share a video. If it works, well, you may get flooded!!!
> Don't you think snow looks like fun?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f21Q1JxDpSg&feature=youtu.be


Didn't work for me.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Thanks Jan1975! Never thought of that - Florida being warm enough to ride year round except for rain/mud and hurricanes, there's plenty of sunny days in between.  awesome you grew up with horses, I grew up with a plastic one named Midnight. LOL


----------



## Eole

Help!  
How do I make the video show on the post? I removed the "s" from the HTTPS:// I thought that was the way to do it?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f21Q1JxDpSg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jan1975

Eole said:


> Help!
> How do I make the video show on the post? I removed the "s" from the HTTPS:// I thought that was the way to do it?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f21Q1JxDpSg&feature=youtu.be


It's telling me it's private, so maybe a YouTube setting.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> Help!
> How do I make the video show on the post? I removed the "s" from the HTTPS:// I thought that was the way to do it?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f21Q1JxDpSg&feature=youtu.be


I had the same problem recently, & rather gave up...


----------



## tjtalon

Don't have time, as need to get up early, but have read all...& have to say: AA, you found my "horse". I do believe I can handle that, lol....!

My two Breyer's came home & duly adopeted today, from AnitaAnne's home! From speaking w/AA elsewhere, I've discovered that the gait presented isn't a Big Lick, but a Spanish Walk (which I will need to google). He's beautiful, & of course, I've named him Spirit.

Man O'War is awesome; somehow they got the perfect color that he was, & the head, oh my...they managed to get the ATTITUDE, & conveyed his power.

Thank you, AA, these two have a wonderful home & are now with companions Big Ben & the Gypsy.


----------



## Eole

OK, I don't give up easy, I want to figure this out.
Another try of Buttercup playing in the snow.
https://youtu.be/tv_0xn1jhwY





 
Ha!!! Got it!!!


----------



## Jan1975

That worked!! So pretty--both Buttercup & the snow!


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> OK, I don't give up easy, I want to figure this out.
> Another try of Buttercup playing in the snow.
> https://youtu.be/tv_0xn1jhwY
> 
> http://youtu.be/tv_0xn1jhwY
> 
> Ha!!! Got it!!!


How did you do it??


----------



## Eole

I made the video public.
I used the "copy" link Under the video (rather than copying the address)
Then removed the "s" from https://...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Good to hear the horses arrived safe and sound! I was so worried about shipping these guys; never have tried to do that before. :loveshower:

The TWH is gaited, so not exactly a Spanish walk, but very close.

*Happy*: Really like the looks of this new prospect!! Would still have him vetted just to make sure age, health, etc. But he is very nicely put together! 

*Greentree*: You are happy you are full of GAS :rofl::rofl:

*Eole*: Buttercup is even prettier on film! Beautiful!! Can't wait for more videos. Flood us with them 

Dang that is a LOT of SNOW.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The Spanish Walk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srFv-8MAW2A


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> OK, I don't give up easy, I want to figure this out.
> Another try of Buttercup playing in the snow.
> https://youtu.be/tv_0xn1jhwY
> 
> http://youtu.be/tv_0xn1jhwY
> 
> Ha!!! Got it!!!


Enjoyed the video, that "s" is very important to remove.
Please keep the snow up there.

I have not a flurry yet in DC.
I would like to keep it that way.

I have no horse stories.
They are all happy with the cooler weather.
Maybe not the rock hard ground as much though.
I see them in the field every morn before work.
It is too dark when I get home.

All I have this time of year is the underwater jungle.
6 tanks of beautiful lush green growth and one that looks like my horse peed in it.
It has driftwood that is still releasing tannin from the wood.
No one wants to view yellow water. 
It is really bad right now.

If I get any truly amazing aquatic pics I'll post em.

At least I have a wintertime hobby, I hate the cold.
I lived in the south before and humdidity can be brutal too.
Living in the middle per say is not so bad.
In SC I spent loads of time fishing and gigging frogs.
Always a fantastic meal, further south it was mudbugs and shrimp.
Fish called sheepshead I remember catching, great dinner too.
Too many times we had to jump in the water due to bees.
Huge hives of hornets in the Cypress trees.
When you jump in all the gators squirm away.
Bees have haunted me everywhere.


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> The Spanish Walk


It ain't a PasoFino though.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, OMG! I want one! But in my size. What an awesome idea!

*Jan*, Zombie apocalypse. No way am I going to let them take me. I'm going to fight to the end and I'm going to look as great as all those actresses on TV. After 18months of fighting flesh eating zombies, their teeth are sparkly white and their hair is shiny clean with a beautiful style and cut. Yup. That's what I want.

*Eole*, I got a "this video is private" message. I think you have to change a setting on your YouTube account. Aaahaaa! Finally got it. Really beautiful!

*TJ*, when I had my collection I had Man O' War. He was incredible.

*Maryland*, you need to keep the bees where you are. We've been having trouble with those africanized bees for a couple of years. They'll attack for no apparent reason and many animals and several people have died. I don't like bees. I've never understood the desirability of the Paso Fino gait. Looks stressful to me.

*Anita*, I've always thought that Spanish walk and trot was amazing for fun. Thanks for sharing!

Husband has a new "note" phone passcoded with a thumb. This morning it wouldn't take his thumb print and even tho it warned him that trying too many times would erase everything, he kept trying. It erased everything! and now he can't even access google. All of his business info and personal pictures were on that phone. Not a happy guy right now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> It ain't a PasoFino though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a6QqbLj96Q


The PasoFino - king of the "mincing on hot sand" gait :biglaugh:


----------



## Jan1975

I had no idea Paso Finos' gait was like that. I guess I've never seen one in action! It looks smooth, though! The Spanish walk/trot was very cool to see as well. 

Blue, sorry about your hubby's phone! I would hate having to start over w/ all of that. As for the Zombie apocalypse--I already don't look as good as the women in the movies, so I guess I"m already doomed. LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: Pasos' go really fast, but it takes forever for them to get anywhere! 

Didn't the Zombie apocalypse already come?? 

I have lots of TP; buy it in packs of TWENTY wahahaha


*Blue*: Rotten phone! Surprised your DH didn't toss it HARD. I never did trust those fingertip sensors...

*MR*: BEES is a four letter word!


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ: Here's a cool clip of speed racking, no padded hooves here! Maybe that is what your Breyer is doing 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqOIgWOQj4I


----------



## greentree

Oh, gosh, Blue! My DH was looking at those.....I kept shaking my head( I do that A LOT when DH is looking at stuff, lol) cuz it sounded like another too-techie- for - the holler type thing!! I mean, here we are, just barely on the grid.....and you expect your one teeny bar of cell service to recognize your THUMB??? Not in this holler....lol.
It takes a FULLL week to get a propane truck in good weather, lol !

Those Pasos make me nervous. I have spent 40 years SLOWING the rhythm of gaits, hahaha! You should try driving carriages around the Horse Park while they are having their Grand National Show! They are so intent on listening to the feet, and they prance right in front of you. They wer not scared of the carriages, though.....the horses at the Dressage Finals, on the other hand.....LOL !

Tj, your herd is beautiful!

MR, I miss mud bugs! It is fixin' to get cold here.

Eole, I got to see the picture of Buttercup in the snow, and she looks gorgeous! Maybe I can watch the video today. 

Have a great day, everyone...supposed to warm up, so I may get a ride in. Lots of barn cleaning to do, too. We have some friends from Texas coming up for the carriage Association Board meeting this weekend, and they want to come by!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,

Welcome CitySlicker, I'm another forty year old whose parents wouldn't get a horse....correction, they got us an unbroken, unhandled welsh pony who just kinda hung out with the cows and glared evilly at us. We couldn't even touch him, let alone ride him! Couple of years ago my DD started learning to ride, and about a year ago, I started having a few lessons too. We now have a horse and a pony, but the pony has issues and can't be ridden. I'm a beginner rider, but love hanging out with the horses anyhow.

Frlsgirl, yep Rose the non-trailering pony had to walk home, all 45 km! She is now fat and healthy at home, and won't be going anywhere. I have actually had her on a trailer/float since then, but it causes her so much distress it will only happen if she absolutely has to go somewhere.

AA, can't say that I like either the Paso or the other gaited horses. Just seems weird, especially the Paso!

GreenTree, hope hubby can fix his phone, and glad you got the gas for heating.

Eole, love love love the vid of Buttercup in the snow. Looks like she is having fun!

Tj, did you end up getting the shifts at work sorted out?

HP, I really like the look of that last horse you shared. 

Just work happening here. Off to see the new Star Wars movie on Saturday. Have to travel to the city to see it, so hoping to finally spend a voucher my sister gave me last year for Horseland. I need to get some boots for riding in. Have been wearing my work boots, but I melted the soles over a campfire last year and they aren't really right for riding. 

What sort of boots should I get? I have huge feet, so it's going to be hard. I will probably end up getting men's boots. I only want short boots, but should I get the ones with the zip up the front or elastic sides? And the other option is the lace up ones that endurance riders around here seem to like... What would be best for a non-competitive, weekend rider who mostly trail rides? I have $150 AUS to spend. (Very nice sister!)


----------



## VickiRose

And the dog, Tiny, still hasn't turned up. I hope she didn't suffer. 
RIP Tiny


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Eole, Buttercup's expression is adorable playing in the snow! Looks like a little kid having a blast. 
Vickirose, Must have been hard to have a pony growing up that you can't pet, let alone ride! I grew up by the beach, nowhere near a horse or pony and begged for lessons across the bridge and join 4-H club with a friend of mine who rode/competed. Fast fwd to my 40s, I take lessons and borrow instructor/school's horses. As for riding boots, I bought Ariat paddock boots and leather half chaps on ebay for a steal for myself and my 9 yr old daughter, highly recommended by my instructor. Not only are Ariats super comfortable, but they last awhile, esp if you take care of them. I clean my boots after each lessons (brush and simple wipe down, quick and easy). I tried synthetic cheap boots and cannot flex well at all in those. I use them for mucking around the barn and going out now


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

AA, never heard of speed racking before, weird how fast they go yet the riders look so still?? hahaa


----------



## corgi

I think this has been posted before, but here is a video of my hubby riding one of the Paso's at the place we board. This one is a Puerto Rican Paso. There is also a Peruvian paso that I ride often. The Peruvian is smaller than this guy on the video, even though this guy is pretty small.

They just go..and go...and go. It can be intimidating because they move so fast but it is sooooo smooth.


----------



## greentree

Aww..((hugs)) Vicki! What a sweet face....


----------



## corgi

So sorry VR. &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## greentree

CityslickerfrFla said:


> AA, never heard of speed racking before, weird how fast they go yet the riders look so still?? hahaa


They are the Chuck Norris's of the horse world! Remember??? Walker, Texas Ranger?


----------



## Celeste

I'm sorry about your dog Vicki


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickieRose*: So sorry about Tiny. She is such a darling and I will hold out a bit of hope that she is ok somewhere. It is the not knowing that is so difficult. Praying she went painlessly if she has passed on. 

I had a cat that was missing for 4 months, then one day he was back. Never went out of the yard again! He was younger though. 

*CitySlicker*: Welcome! Those speed racking horses are called single-footers. Do not know how that name originated, but it is all about the speed with that breed! Lots of Standardbred in them I believe


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh *Vicki*, sorry about the dog; are you sure she's gone? My in-law's dog disappeared for like a whole week; it turns out some kid found him and kept him as his own; the parents found out and made him return the dog.

As for me, I had my first lesson with new instructor last night; it was great, but made me realize that I don't work Ana hard enough when I ride on my own; I'll need to get a journal or book or something where I can set training goals and make sure I'm staying on track.


----------



## Happy Place

VR- So sorry about your cute dog! May still turn up. Have you put signs out?

Corgi- How do you like that High Horse saddle now that you have had it for a while?

I made arrangements to go see that QH. He said if it's raining we can ride around inside a barn, not arena sized but I can get a feel for him. cross your fingers.


----------



## AnitaAnne

HORSE BACK RIDING IS GOOD FOR YOUR BONES!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba5c0Smv1-Q

I WANT ONE


----------



## corgi

HP- love the High Horse. Love that it is lightweight and doesnt put extra weight on Blue's back. Super comfy. No complaints at all. It was pretty expensive considering it is half synthetic, but it was well worth the money.

I scratched the heck out of it though, at the Western Pleasure show I went to. I forgot I had a blingy belt buckle and when I dismount, I take my right foot out of the stirrup and bring it over by my left, take my left foot out of the stirrup and then Slide down. I scratched the leather so bad. Oops. Hubby wasnt too upset, he was happy to get the first scratches out of the way..kinda like a new car,

I really like the look of that QH! Hope it works out!


----------



## Jan1975

VR - so sorry about your dog. Hopefully there's still hope...miracles do happen! We had a cat disappear for 6 months once and return.

I sat in a training all day (for work, not something interesting and horse related). I'm so exhausted. How come sitting on my butt listening all day makes me so tired? In positive news, it's 40!! So we're going to the barn! Yay!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Eole*: loved the video! very glad we do not have your snow, though bet its great exercise for them in a very short distance. :wink:

*MR*: what is 'gigging frogs'? and i never want to have to pick between being attacked by bees or a snack for an alligator!! :eek_color:

*Blue*: it _erased_ all your DHs info?! what a stupid "security" feature! unless he works for the CIA, what the heck would have been on the device that was so critical as to erase it due to a fingerprint issue. i use the print thing all the time on my iphone, but it will also take a passcode if for some reason my print isn't registering.

*Vicki*: is there a place you can go locally and try on a bunch of boots? so much depends on the size/shape of your foot and what you personally prefer. I apparently have giant ankles compared to my foot, so rarely find a zipper boot that fits correctly. even if you just try on a bunch of stuff and see what you like, then shop online for the best price.. i would want to have tried it on first. so very sorry about Tiny.. 

*fg*: glad you had a good lesson. what did the trainer do/say that led you to think you aren't working Ana hard enough?

*HP*: i too love the looks of the QH. seems almost too good to be true. can't wait for the real life report.

*Jan*: sitting still in a lecture environment was always exhausting for me too. I figured it was much easier to work my body than my brain! hope you have a good ride.

*Rick*: thinking of you and DD today. prayers all is going as well as possible.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This week has been a tough one for me. We said goodbye to Shelby yesterday, after much agonizing and trying various things to no avail.   

I spent yesterday doing all the things she loved: we rode in the car, we went for a long walk (despite the single-digit real feel temps), we ate cheeseburgers, we went into the pasture so she could run around off leash (and eat horse poop, yum!).











She was with me for 14 years.. so def missing her presence.





















Today the weather finally sort of cooperated, so I wanted to get Phin out. I had him up and tacked up when I got an upset phone call from MIL, saying she got a call from her cardiologist and needed to talk to all the family asap. So, I untacked Phin, tossed him back out and went over to deal with that. Luckily it was basically hysteria/attention-seeking on the part of my MIL.. so was able to return and get Phin back out.

I expected him to be a bit up since he hasn't been worked in a couple weeks. What I didn't expect was for the ground to be the disaster it was, so I wasn't able to let Phin move his feet to try to settle his brain. Instead, he got more and more worked up, flipping his head, wanting to spin for home and almost falling down in the process. I finally got him to stand still for 3 seconds and then got the h*ll off.

So instead of a nice ride, I took a 3+ mile walk. Eventually he found his brain enough that I got on and off a couple times... but he was like sitting on a powder keg, and with the slimy footing it just wasn't worth it.











I didn't want to reward him by getting home and turning him back out, so untacked him, put his blanket back on and then went out to find scary things. Didn't have far to go as DH and the farrier were out working on the farrier's broken trailer (what a saga that has been).











That was watching the grinding off of rusty bolts.. noisy, sparks flying.. life is very hard. :icon_rolleyes: 

Tomorrow I plan to get him out again. I will hand walk him to the Sugarloaf if I have to, as the logging roads up that will be fine in terms of footing. what he needs is a good climb or 3.


----------



## greentree

((Hugs)), PH...so sad to see the pictures of your beautiful Shelby...
Hopefully, you will get Phin straightened out before the weather turns bad!

I got out on Spirit today....after I bathed him(took advantage of 59* Sunshine with a warm breeze), trimmed his feet, then worked on stalls while he got a little dry! Did not ride long, as I needed to finish the stalls. Everyone else is spending the night in the pasture again!


----------



## VickiRose

PH, Shelby looked like a lovely dog. It's very hard when they have been with us so long, to accept that they're gone. 

I love that you tell us about the not so good rides on Phin too, helps me realise that even the good riders have days where they say, "let's just end on this good note, before it all goes pear shaped!" 

Someone asked about putting up posters for the dog? We did go and ask our neighbours, but we only have one neighbour in a 2km radius. We get maybe a dozen cars a day on our road, so not many people would see a poster. I did put it on a local FB page, but no news... I truely think she just decided it was time, and went off to die. She was very old, and not very well...


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose & Dawn...so sorry for the loss of the dogs. Never, ever easy.


----------



## tjtalon

VickiRose said:


> Tj, did you end up getting the shifts at work sorted out?


Nope.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Rough day indeed. :hug:

Shelby had 14 fabulous years with you, and a wonderful final play day. Still not enough time is it? She looks really happy and totally devoted to you in the pictures. 

Phin might have been picking up on your distress. Hope you have a good ride tomorrow. I agree with VickieRose, sharing the bad days and the good days is what this HF family is all about. 

*Greentree*: Are there any pictures of Spirit?? Since he is all clean and shiny? 

VickieRose: Awesome present from your sister! Are you planning on competing? Competition clothes/boots are pricey. If not planning on competing, just get whatever is comfortable. Try everything on, and have FUN

I usually wear lace-up Ariat endurance type boots because they seam to be the most versatile for hot and cool weather. In the cold months I wear insulated tall boots, but I am a real wimp when it is cold out :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Nope.:icon_rolleyes:


Sorry about that :hug:


----------



## Jan1975

PH, so sorry about Shelby. What a gorgeous dog. And bummer about the ride on Phin. Hopefully next time out will go better!


----------



## Happy Place

PH sorry about Shelby. What an awesome day you gave her.

I'm going at 4 to see this horse. It's 45 min west of my work. My work is 35 min NW of home. That's a lot of driving if he misrepresented the horse. I have a good feeling though.

After the actic blast, we were blessed with 35 degrees today and up to 40 tomorrow. Hoping that rain holds off. 

I still haven't called the older gent with the Arabs. I really need to do that. He's close though, I could see them on Sat or Sunday.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I'm so sorry about your dog. She was beautiful.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> It ain't a PasoFino though.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a6QqbLj96Q


Try havig that on your a$$ for several miles on the trail! :icon_rolleyes: That is what made Jay kick out the beginning of summer...remember? 

He had enough of those clippy cloppy hooves riding his bum! LOL WAM!:falloff:


----------



## Celeste

I will be interested in what MR says about "frog gigging". From what I can tell, it has something to do with a bunch of guys going out into the swamp with several cases of beer, camping out, and coming home hung over.


----------



## Eole

Vicky, sorry about your very cute Tiny. Not knowing is difficult. How are the kids dealing with the loss?
Horseland. Sounds like paradise to me, like Dysneyland for horse lovers?
Boots: I also like Ariat Terrain, very comfortable for riding and hiking. My second best boots: Blundstones! Aussie boots, pull on model. I'm tiny so I have kid-size Blunnies. And clean enough for dressage lessons with half-chaps over.

PH: so sorry about Shelby. I love the picture tribute you shared, she was loved and I'm sure she gave back as much love. Dogs are wonderful, but they break our hearts.:sad: What is the brown "thing' dead-looking critter near the brick wall in front of Shelby lying down?
I totally understand your feeling of sitting on a power keg! 

HP, looking forward to your impression on the QH. If he's anything like the add says, he's a good prospect indeed. Still hope you'll see the arab herd, if only to share pictures with us.

No horse story, just the daily chores. Hearing soft nickering when I walk in the barn at night to distribute night hay is enough to wash away any worries. I think a horse's muzzle is the softest thing ever. One more day before a week end off, first one in many weeks.


----------



## Blue

Didn't have time to post this morning.

*Anita*, Husband almost threw the phone across the job site, but had a bette idea. He'll be using it for target practice this weekend.

Also, my old Bart will single foot. Surprised the heck out of me the first time I felt it! Not nearly that speed, but very, very comfortable. In his prime he could single foot for miles.

Equisizer! Not as cute as those other hobby horses that were posted, but looks fun anyway.

*Vicki*, so sorry about Tiny. Beautiful little face. I agree. I've know a couple that still will wander off on their own when they know their time is near. I had one that probably would have, but our entire property is fenced and he wasn't able to. But it's hard not seeing for yourself. ((Hug)) Boots? I have ariats that I just love, but I don't ride in them because they don'e have the spur shelf. I don't know much about english riding boots tho.

*Greentree*, tell your hubby to stay far far away from that note. My husband like it for about the first week then wasn't so sure. Then, when it wouldn't recognize his thumb print and erased everything...! Oiye! We can't even get it all back, because he's had that google accoutn for so long he can't remember the passwords or important information so no recovery there. All of his pictures, business contacts, everything! Gone. Because his thumb was probably too dirty to have a clear print. We're hoping that when it gets replaced the Cloud might have some of it.

*Happy*, hoping for good things to come of your visit with that QH. Even a little ride inside will tell you whether to cross him off your list or not, right?

*Phantom*, So very sorry about losing Shelby! So hard. Thank you for sharing those pictures. 

That was the problem apparently. The phone didn't pick up his print so asked for a password. Of course he couldn't remember it, so kept trying even though the screen told him that after X amount of incorrect tries it would erase everything. The confusing part is that he was using the password we have written down, but it kept saying it had been changed. But we didn't change it.

UPDATE: Husband just called. Got a new phone and they were able to recover his contacts, but not his pictures or personal texts. Better than nothing I guess.

Glad you are ok after the "drama" with Phin. Sometimes we have to think of our own safety right?


Gotta go. Be back later


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> What is the brown "thing' dead-looking critter near the brick wall in front of Shelby lying down?


That is a groundhog (and yes, it was dead). Shelby was a fantastic hunter.. but to the point she would run off if she caught sight of something and no amount of calling would stop her. That day she managed to get off her highline and returned home triumphantly with her trophy.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> I will be interested in what MR says about "frog gigging". From what I can tell, it has something to do with a bunch of guys going out into the swamp with several cases of beer, camping out, and coming home hung over.


Spear instrument used to capture/kill frog.
No camping out involved, sometimes beer, mostly Corn.
Coming home hung over is not an option for me.



Sorry for the loss of our wonderful canine friends.


----------



## Koolio

Once again, a challenge to keep up with this crew!

VR and Phantom - I am sorry to hear about your dogs.

Happy - looking forward to hear your take on the gelding. I like him!

Vicki - Ariats are awesome!

TJ - I hope you get your shifts worked out soon.

I've been working with Himmy a bit at feeding time. I approach her and rub her shader, neck and head on both sides. If she pins her ears and threatens to bite, I move her off and let her back when she lets me pet her without pinning her ears. It is getting better. Tonight I had her in the barn with the other horses, groomed her and did some halter exercises. I asked her to give to pressure left, right and down. Did a few carrot stretches and lots of patting. She was great about everything and fine with me touching her neck and head. No problem with her vision. I went to drape the lead over her head and poll and she became worried again. My hand is no problem, but she was afraid of the rope. I'm guessing someone has bopped her in the nose as a reprimand for something. She was fussy with me putting the reins over her head when I rode her as well. Once she knows I'm not going to reprimand her, she enjoys the attention and seeks more. Until then, she is standoffish, which is unusual for her.

I also rode Koolio last night and had a good ride. I don't know if it is the ulcer meds, the new bit, or having had my coach ride him a few times to establish some basics that has made a difference, but he is moving much better. We are basically treating him like a green horse and teaching him to use his body differently to balance himself. Riding in a Miod curb, his mouth is much less busy and I can be way lighter in my hands. Now that the mouth to hand conversation has quieted, he can pay attention to my seat and leg better and I have better posture and seat control. He also seems so much happier. W still have a long ways to go, but I am pleased that he is responding well to something, even if I cannot pinpoint what that is.


----------



## greentree

AA...that clean and shiny comment was pretty funny!! Spirit is the MOST love able horse, but he is a PIG! He wallows....apparently being a Paint is a death wish, so he prefers to keep ALL the parts brown! 

True story: DH and his DB were gigging frogs. They had a couple, and then DB gigged a snake....he screamed and took off running, but the rope was tied around his waist, so the gig and the snake followed him ALL the way to the house!


----------



## Jan1975

NickerMaker71 said:


> Try havig that on your a$$ for several miles on the trail! :icon_rolleyes: That is what made Jay kick out the beginning of summer...remember?
> 
> He had enough of those clippy cloppy hooves riding his bum! LOL WAM!:falloff:


I am an easily annoyed person. Those clippy-cloppy hooves would me ME kick out I think. It does look smooth, albeit a little Flintstone-y.


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> AA...that clean and shiny comment was pretty funny!! Spirit is the MOST love able horse, but he is a PIG! He wallows....apparently being a Paint is a death wish, so he prefers to keep ALL the parts brown!
> 
> True story: DH and his DB were gigging frogs. They had a couple, and then DB gigged a snake....he screamed and took off running, but the rope was tied around his waist, so the gig and the snake followed him ALL the way to the house!


I'm laughing so hard about the snake! He's going to have nightmares! LOL!

Our mostly-white paint is a pig too. Why must they lie down in the muddiest spot?


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA...that clean and shiny comment was pretty funny!! Spirit is the MOST love able horse, but he is a PIG! He wallows....apparently being a Paint is a death wish, so he prefers to keep ALL the parts brown!
> 
> True story: DH and his DB were gigging frogs. They had a couple, and then DB gigged a snake....he screamed and took off running, but the rope was tied around his waist, so the gig and the snake followed him ALL the way to the house!


:dance-smiley05:

Thanks for the laugh!

Take a picture right after you wash him :wink: I never have seen a good picture of him.


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, the kids are ok with Tiny passing away. They knew it was coming soon anyway, she was very old and decrepit. She was the runt on a litter of kelpie/hunterway pups and before we got her, the farmer was going to "knock her on the head" because she was so stunted. The rest of the litter ended up being cattle dog sized and Tiny was about the same as a Jack Russell. She was always a bit wonky in the legs and feet, but an excellent sheep dog. Its just so frustrating not knowing exactly what happened.

So the consensus on boots seems to be Ariats? I won't be competing so I don't need fancy, just practical.


----------



## VickiRose

Jan and GreenTree, I don't know about paints, but Rose is a grey who is mostly varying shades of brown, depending on the rain and mud. She currently has some extra dark brown bits where Boston has licked her and then she has rolled in the dirt...maybe she wants to be a paint???


----------



## Blue

greentree said:


> True story: DH and his DB were gigging frogs. They had a couple, and then DB gigged a snake....he screamed and took off running, but the rope was tied around his waist, so the gig and the snake followed him ALL the way to the house!


:rofl::rofl:

Horse colors. Doesn't it seem as if the lighter and prettier a horse is, the more they want to roll in the biggest, nastiest mud puddle they can find? We have a little light chestnut quarter horse that will only roll in the cleanest spots, but Lacey the white/grey and Dutch the big paint will pick huge mud puddles and if they don't have that, they'll roll in yucky manure. Dumb.


----------



## Jan1975

VickiR- glad the kids are doing ok! Sometimes the "runt" of the litter is the best. She sounds like a great dog and she was so cute.

My son has a pair of Ariat boots that are really nice and my half-chaps are Ariat, and they're both great. That's the only experience I have w/ the brand but it's been good!

And yes, I agree that the lighter the horse, the more mud. Our brown/bay (still confused on the difference) rarely has mud on him!


----------



## SwissMiss

So if lighter colored horses are "dirtier" than darker ones, my first lease was a grey at heart 

This is how she looked on a clean day...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Lacey the white/grey and Dutch the big paint will pick huge mud puddles and if they don't have that, they'll roll in yucky manure.


Ours do the same. Gotta love a grey!

Once I had a dear, non-horsey friend come to a ride to meet Dream. After the ride, he innocently asked me what color she was called, because he knew "white" horses were called "grey" but he wasn't sure of the proper term for a white horse with an orange tail! :rofl: After a moment of hysterics, I managed to gasp out "filth colored" which got me a puzzled look. Eventually I recovered enough to explain that her tail should have been white, but since she lived in a red-clay based field, it was stained orange because I was too lazy to wash it.




Jan1975 said:


> Our brown/bay (still confused on the difference) rarely has mud on him!


The difference between bay and brown is still a pretty hotly debated topic, especially as the one genetic test previously available has now been pulled due to questionable results. In general, the thought is a "bay" horse with cinnamon colored soft points (muzzle, elbows, flanks) is actually brown genetically. Generally, those are the "bays" that change body color pretty dramatically from summer (red body) to winter (dark body). Both still have dark manes and tails and dark points. 

Example would be the lovely horse SM posted: while traditionally called "bay," do you see how the color on the muzzle is cinnamon (versus black/dark) and how the hair just behind the elbow and in the flanks also lightens to a cinnamon/orange color? So in current thinking, that horse is technically brown.

A lot of it is semantics, especially with no way to prove any current theories.. but you know nobody can be anal about being "right" like a horse person! :wink:



*greentree*: that mental picture of your DH chased by snake is priceless!! how did he ever live that one down.


----------



## greentree

Y'all have not even heard the best story....should I save it for a serious day??

There are NO good pictures of Spirit....you have to be in his physical presence to appreciate him!! You have to hug his neck, and pinch his giant, puffy jowls...


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Vickirose, Glad kids were ok with losing Tiny. Sounds like still lots of love to share in your household! 
Never heard of frog gigging until this thread lol, I'll be learning so much more than horsey stuff.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

As for boots, it seems Ariats are quite common for good reason. I have the zip paddock boots, can't recall actual name, maybe Heritage? Just cleaned them up with leather cleaner and conditioner and they look brand new and for fraction of the cost! I need the dough for my lessons and practice rides b/c they don't come cheap but it sure does beat going to a boring gym for a workout!


----------



## phantomhorse13

The weather has decided it is spring again (38F with no wind and the sun trying to peek out from behind a haze of clouds), so the ground is a disaster of melting snow and unfreezing ground.. but after yesterday, I felt I needed to work with Phin again. I planned to tack him up and start out on foot. Assuming he behaved himself and I could find somewhere with safe footing, I would get on. Otherwise, I was going to be talking another long walk. :icon_rolleyes:

As I feared, the ground was a mess. We walked across Alamar, down the road, and down the neighbor's driveway before I got to a grown-over gravel road that wasn't a slippery mess. Phin had been an angel, so I climbed aboard..








Woohoo! There is a brain!

The footing on the Sugarloaf was not what I was hoping, so I did a lot of hand walking. But better it be because of [email protected] footing than because the aliens stole his brain. :wink: I think I got off and on at least a half dozen times, and covered at least half the distance of our 7+ mile ride on my own (very wet) feet - didn't occur to me to put my waterproof shoes on. Duh. :icon_rolleyes:






































I figured if I was on the ground, I may as well jog in as many places as I could. WHY on earth do people jog on purpose?! I thought perhaps I might die. I think Phin was laughing at me, though he was very careful not to step on me as I jogged slower and slower.

When we got back, I thought I would let Mia out to run around while we took a quick walk around the property. While he wasn't all that spooky today, it just seemed like a good idea. I let Mia out via the porch door, which set Sonnet to yowling (not fair the dog gets to go out and poor cat is stuck inside). Phin was fascinated by the noise...











I would have loved to know what he was thinking!! :rofl:


----------



## ellen hays

Good Early p.m.

*PH13 *and *Vick*i So sorry for the loss of your pets. Not an easy thing ever. I don't know which is worse, letting them go in your presence or not knowing. I have been thru both and was very difficult either way. Peace be with you both, your forum sis.:hug:

*Greentree* The snake story is priceless. Something about a snake with some guys that just throws em into a really panicky situation. Just another animal to me. Careful around the poisonous ones, but see a great benefit from the others (rodent control) Found a copper head in my barn one night and did away with him. I knew it was after rats, but didn't feel comfy with it being around:shrug: Ya do what u gotta do:thumbsup:

Ah you guys, I must say that I have eaten some very tasty frog legs. Was the by product of frog gigging. *MR* you are a dude of many talents. 

*Ladona* and *Rick * You are in my thoughts. Hope you are ok. Loved ones are so special. Sorry you are in a difficult time. My prayers and thoughts are with you.

My very special Palomino is right outside my window. She is foraging and very happy. I have never known such a gentle spirit ever! Hope I can go with her to the trainer in Tenn. She deserves no less. Most beautiful canter that I have ever seen. To be able to share that while on her would be priceless.

As always, forgive if I missed. You all are special to me. Be happy, be on a horse. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful p.m. and will chime in tomorrow.

God bless.

:wave::wave:


----------



## Jan1975

OMG Swiss Miss if that is a clean day...I can't even imagine her on a dirty day. :rofl:

Phantom, thanks for clarifying brown vs. bay. I think our Patrick is brown then, as he has a cinnamon nose. I don't have a great full-body pic of him but here's my daughter riding him in a video:
Video

I love that trail ride video! So stunning. The pics too. Is there any other view better than from the back of a horse? I love Phin's red bridle! As for the jogging---lol! I do jog on purpose and I find it so relaxing. But, it takes about 6 months to get in shape enough for it to be relaxing.

I went to visit Casper for a bit tonight. Patrick is in a dark pasture and it's too hard to get him out when it's dark. Casper had a little cut on his leg and it was swollen yesterday, so I wanted to check on it. It's still a little swollen, but he seemed fine. I played around with him in the indoor a bit and rode him around bareback. He seemed okay but I didn't want to push it. Oh, and shocker, since it's been warm the past 2 days he's covered in mud again. I JUST cleaned him up last night. Why did I bother?


----------



## Happy Place

I went to see the QH. I didn't like his ground manners. He pawed while grooming and leaned back and did a huge paw when he was saddled. The guy says he never does that and he was fresh. There was not much of a barn to ride in, just a super tall and very wide isle way. When we went outside it was slippery and the horse was just a bit too fresh for me. I got really nervous and didn't want to get on him. Gotta go with my gut.

Then he says the BO has a horse for sale. Just put him for sale yesterday as it turns out. He pulls this fat paint out of a muddy field. He rode him, I rode him. :loveshower: I felt like I was on the horse of my youth. A push button guy that taught me so much.

View attachment 742177


View attachment 742185


View attachment 742193


View attachment 742201


View attachment 742209


Here is the ad that I found
Paint gelding

My next step is to talk with the owner and get my coach to go look at him. DH thinks he's not very pretty. I think he's kinda cute! Ad says he is just over 14 hands, more like 14.3. I got up in the guys saddle, stirrups too long, then had to do a huge swing and hop to get my leg over! Horse did not care. Stood like a rock. Responsive, neck reins, backs, stops, jsut all around good ole boy. Yep that's for me.


----------



## farmpony84

I love the snowy ride! It's raining here. I'll be knee deep in mud tomorrow morning. Everyone is out of town this weekend... It's just me and the kid and the dogs and the horses and the pigs... we have basketball, baseball, church, farm chores... parents dogs, and brothers dogs......

I think I'm gonna take a nap now....


----------



## farmpony84

PS - I love that paints face....


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> I felt I needed to work with Phin again. I planned to tack him up and start out on foot. Assuming he behaved himself and I could find somewhere with safe footing, I would get on. Otherwise, I was going to be talking another long walk. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> As I feared, the ground was a mess. We walked across Alamar, down the road, and down the neighbor's driveway before I got to a grown-over gravel road that wasn't a slippery mess. Phin had been an angel, so I climbed aboard..
> Woohoo! There is a brain!


I am hoping that this Spring which is really not that far away, will bring a lot of P&V(Pee & Vinegar) out of my horse.
The past two years he has been way too mild tempered.
I do like somewhat of a challenge, not uncontrollable but full of vigor.
I can hope, but it most likely will not happen.
He has become too used to the train etc...

I exist in a river of mud right now, it is raining.
No snow in my forecast yet!

Night All, Time to Pour the Corn.

Ellen: Frogs are good! They cannot be compared to chicken either!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Happy Place said:


> Then he says the BO has a horse for sale. Just put him for sale yesterday as it turns out. He pulls this fat paint out of a muddy field. He rode him, I rode him. :loveshower: I felt like I was on the horse of my youth. A push button guy that taught me so much.
> 
> View attachment 742177
> 
> 
> View attachment 742185
> 
> 
> View attachment 742193
> 
> 
> View attachment 742201
> 
> 
> View attachment 742209
> 
> 
> Here is the ad that I found
> Paint gelding
> 
> My next step is to talk with the owner and get my coach to go look at him. DH thinks he's not very pretty. I think he's kinda cute! Ad says he is just over 14 hands, more like 14.3. I got up in the guys saddle, stirrups too long, then had to do a huge swing and hop to get my leg over! Horse did not care. Stood like a rock. Responsive, neck reins, backs, stops, jsut all around good ole boy. Yep that's for me.


That's exciting HappyPlace! Sounds like you're sold


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Looking fwd to lessons this weekend and to buy saddle??*

So English riding lessons continue Sunday and practice ride Monday - my instructor offered a general purpose saddle to buy (pics coming soon). Do most people buy their own saddle to ride on a school horse? Just curious. Waste of money if you don't own or lease a horse? I hesitate to buy the small kiddie one for my daughter because I'm waiting to see how committed she is to this :wink: 
Love that nap photo, hahaaa - that does look cozy but I'd fall off in 10 seconds...


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: agree that Patrick looks brown to me. what a sweetie! so fun to watch him with your daughter. glad Casper's leg seems to be ok. i love his markings and sympathize with the cleaning issues.
*
HP*: that paint sounds super promising! pretty is as pretty does, right? he looks solidly put together and seems to have the personality you are looking for. can't wait to hear what your coach says.

*fp*: no wonder you need a nap! hopefully your weekend isn't nearly as hectic as it sounds.

*MR*: i too like a forward horse, but would also like it to have at least some self-preservation instincts too. :wink: does your guy tend to be hotter in the spring after the winter off?

*Cs*: unless it was maybe a treeless saddle, I would not buy one without owning a horse. unless you will be one of those people who down the road will only buy a horse that fits their saddle!


----------



## greentree

HP, that is a darling horse! 

Swiss Miss, do you still have that dirty horse?? She is gorgeous!

MR, I have a couple of challenges I could send your way....if you are looking for something to do!

Raining here, too, has been most of the day. I got the barn fairly clean, then brought the horses in....our friends cancelled their trip over....so, the pressure's OFF! 

Does anybody here have apiaries?


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place, I think the paint is cute! And all that matters is you like him. I think he has a cute little head. I'm partial to horses w/ cute heads. 

Maria, I have my own saddle that I take to lessons, but I don't HAVE to. My trainer suggested that might be easier for me, so I do. I don't blame you for not wanting to buy one for your daughter yet. 

Sorry if I'm being chatty on here tonight. I've had 3 glasses of moscato and now I'm having a cup of coffee. :rofl:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Jan1975, Yeah, he did say it would be easier - and it seems like a good deal on a high quality saddle plus he offered a payment plan. Moscato then coffee, what a fun night!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Does anybody here have apiaries?


Had to google that, so obviously the answer for me is no. However, I know there has been discussion of bees in here in the past.. i want to say from our aussie contingent? not sure if it was Sue or maybe Vicki?

When I lived in Oregon, the orchards surrounding us had bees. I loved watching how they were cared for.


----------



## Jan1975

GreenTree--I'm terrified of bees so no apiaries here! A friend of ours kept bees for awhile but then they all died over a harsh winter. I love the idea, but then there's the problem of the BEES. LOL


----------



## Jan1975

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Jan1975, Yeah, he did say it would be easier - and it seems like a good deal on a high quality saddle plus he offered a payment plan. Moscato then coffee, what a fun night!!


Did I mention that I'm wearing sweatpants and we're having Mexican take-out and watching movies on TV? Such a super-exciting evening around here. Actually that's about as good as we get.


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Swiss Miss, do you still have that dirty horse?? She is gorgeous!


No, unfortunately not. But she would be well in her 30ies by now. She was a perfect example of a Swiss Warmblood. Active Military mount and really bombproof. But very hot. When I tried her out, she bolted and ran around the farm twice - I still took her, as she was the only horse availabe for lease :wink:
I think I only had 1 enjoyable ride on her (in probably 3 years), but I still loved her to pieces. She was then sold, as her owner simply didn't have any time for her. I've heard that she had an equally gorgeous filly later on...
I will dig out some pictures of her when she was actually clean


----------



## Eole

Sue has bees and collects honey. DH was a bee-keeper in the past. Bees in North America declined in the past 10-15 years due to a disease (bacteria I think), and lack of pollinating sites.

*HP*, I like the paint's butt!  He sounds like a sweet soul. Bringing the coach is a great idea. Do you plan a pre-purchase exam?

*CitySlicker*, I wouldn't buy a saddle for a lesson horse either.

About dirty horses: my 2 greys LOVE to roll in mud. Alizé, my sweet bay mare never ever rolled in mud BUT she sleeps in her pee/manure and is covered in sticky mess every morning. :icon_rolleyes:

*FP*, love the nap pic, not sure I'd be able to relax so much.

*Jan*, Casper is very cute.

*MR*, looking for a challenge: you need an arabian.:dance-smiley05:

We are going through a batch of dusty-moldy hay. NOT happy about that, a lot of wasted bales. And Eole started coughing again, although we steam his hay. I'm on the hunt for hay, not an easy task in the middle of winter.
Warmer weather with snow in the forecast for tomorrow. Hoping to ride anyway.


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> Did I mention that I'm wearing sweatpants and we're having Mexican take-out and watching movies on TV? Such a super-exciting evening around here. Actually that's about as good as we get.


:winetime: Yes, a very exciting evening :wink: Here I'm sitting beside my DS, who is in a velcro phase, until she falls asleep... After that? Another espresso for me and then off to bed as well :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Happy Place

I am so excited and DH is so tired from work, he fell asleep right after dinner! GAH! I have no one to gush to but you all. I emailed the info to my coach, but I think she is at a clinic this evening. I'll hear from her in the am I am sure. I'm so afraid that DH will really drag his feet. I have to be somewhat patient as it will be icy and VERY cold this next week. If we don't go out tomorrow, it won't be until next weekend. :sad: I have doubts I will get DH out that fast (tomorrow) and I don't know if my coaches are available anyway.

With it being cold and too icy to ride, I wonder if the owners would be willing to trailer to a local indoor arena that they use? I think the guy said they trailer out to one for the girls to ride. Would that be too much to ask?

Eole- My coaches have degrees in Animal Mgt from Michigan State. An excellent program. I have confidence that they can evaluate general health, conformation and do a movement evaluation. If they see something that warrants more, then yes, I will call a vet in.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, really nice pics and video, but i have to ask. How do you keep the camera so still while in the saddle? My videos are all so bouncy. What do I need to do?

*Ellen*, I am so relieved that Peaches has turned out to be so good for you! Can't wait for the stories in the Spring.

*Jan*, Your Casper has as much white on him as my Lacey does. Ugh! I'll have to figure out how to get to the picture. This update I did is great but it changed a few things. She will roll and WALLOW and SQUIGGLE until she's COVERED in mud. And being 1/2 percheron there's a lot to cover. (in her ears for gosh sakes:icon_frown:

*Happy*, I'm so happy for you! Could this be "the one"? Things happen for a reason, I firmly believe this. Can't wait to hear more. When will your coach be able to go see?

I don't think it's asking too much to ask for the seller to get the horse to a reasonable location for you and your DH to see. It's not like they're asking $500, right? I'm actually pretty excited for you.

*Maryland*, We had a week of rain last week. Our ground here isn't suited to it and what doesn't run off, creates bogs. It's AWFUL! Just started to get a little more solid and it poured again today! Yay, I was afraid we'd run out of mud :icon_rolleyes:. I feel for ya.

*Cityslicker*, I'm not sure about your saddle situation. However, I have to agree with you. Not sure I'd spend money on a saddle for a horse that won't be "mine".

*Swiss*, :winetime: (I have about 10min before I fall asleep) Funny, as I get more relaxed I have to start correcting my typing more and more.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,

GreenTree, both Sue and I have bees. What did you want to know?

CitySlicker, I don't know if I'd leap into buying a saddle yet, BUT if it's a really good saddle and a really good price it might be worthwhile. You can always sell it later. IMO would not buy one for your daughter, kids grow and also change ponies/horses so much it's just not worth it until they're sort of teenagers. 

Jan, your evening sounds similar to my plans for this evening, takeaway in comfy clothes on the couch, but with a nice single malt whiskey on ice rather than the wine 

Saw the new Star Wars movie today, really loved it!
Went shopping for boots after. Really lovely sales lady, knew her stuff, asked me lots of questions about how often I ride, type of riding, would I use the boots for other stuff as well etc etc. Then I mentioned my size 11 feet... So we skipped the ladies boots and went straight to the men's ones Ended up with a lovely pair of lace up Ariat Terrains. Super comfy, meant to be hard wearing and suited to riding as well as general wear. Weird thing? Hubby went and got himself a pair as well (not to wear on the farm though, more for wearing when we go out) because they were sooo comfy and offered lots of support! Can't believe he found something he likes in a horse shop!  Sales lady couldn't believe her luck selling two pairs! So we got a 10% discount. Now I just have to ride more :cowboy:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Happy Place said:


> I went to see the QH. I didn't like his ground manners. He pawed while grooming and leaned back and did a huge paw when he was saddled. The guy says he never does that and he was fresh. There was not much of a barn to ride in, just a super tall and very wide isle way. When we went outside it was slippery and the horse was just a bit too fresh for me. I got really nervous and didn't want to get on him. Gotta go with my gut.
> 
> Then he says the BO has a horse for sale. Just put him for sale yesterday as it turns out. He pulls this fat paint out of a muddy field. He rode him, I rode him. :loveshower: I felt like I was on the horse of my youth. A push button guy that taught me so much.
> 
> View attachment 742177
> 
> 
> View attachment 742185
> 
> 
> View attachment 742193
> 
> 
> View attachment 742201
> 
> 
> View attachment 742209
> 
> 
> Here is the ad that I found
> Paint gelding
> 
> My next step is to talk with the owner and get my coach to go look at him. DH thinks he's not very pretty. I think he's kinda cute! Ad says he is just over 14 hands, more like 14.3. I got up in the guys saddle, stirrups too long, then had to do a huge swing and hop to get my leg over! Horse did not care. Stood like a rock. Responsive, neck reins, backs, stops, jsut all around good ole boy. Yep that's for me.


 HP, I like the fact that the guy pulled him out of the pasture and let you ride. That says a LOT!

And as I have learned, ugly can be a GOOD Thing! Jay isn't the most handsome horse, but you all know how I :loveshower: him! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Kinda feel like an intruder since I haven't been on in so long and there are a LOT of NEW people! WOW!

Busy here living life! Crazy week, two days of jury duty. I almost got picked. Sat in the jury box for a while. Found the whole jury thing to be an interesting process. A great deal of sitting, but I got some paperwork done and some reading, which I never seem to have the energy to do otherwise. 

End of the semester here, so much to do with that too!

Not much horsey news. It's either too cold, icy, or rainy to do much. I did end up blanketing Jay earlier in the week and Jay seemed very pleased by that! :biggrin::biggrin: I think I made the right decision there!

AA, He has TWO winter blankets. I like to spoil my boy. LOL

More rain, snow, slush this weekend so doesn't look like any saddle time.

That is about it on this end.

PH and Vicki, sorry to hear about your doggies.  I still haven't taken Maggie's pictures down, and she has been gone nearly 2 years. Pipes is certainly filling my heart with love. Totally different dog, but growing into a fine young lady!

I know I have missed a lot. I have to say I had to skim to catch up. Much chatting going on here.

Roaddy, how are things going on your end? Corgi? How's your mom? TJ, hows the job?

Had 6 kids sign up for RS! This time I had them write an essay, as I had too many kiddos last year. I want kids who are willing to put forth the effort.....essays....even very simple ones....show you who are willing participants! Being a horse owner is a lot of work....so those who are willing to do up front, shows me they are 'worthy'. LOL Excited to get things rolling with that. I will have two groups going....my group from last year, and this new batch! 

OK, gotta get this day rolling.

Have a good one all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## NickerMaker71

VickiRose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> GreenTree, both Sue and I have bees. What did you want to know?
> 
> CitySlicker, I don't know if I'd leap into buying a saddle yet, BUT if it's a really good saddle and a really good price it might be worthwhile. You can always sell it later. IMO would not buy one for your daughter, kids grow and also change ponies/horses so much it's just not worth it until they're sort of teenagers.
> 
> Jan, your evening sounds similar to my plans for this evening, takeaway in comfy clothes on the couch, but with a nice single malt whiskey on ice rather than the wine
> 
> Saw the new Star Wars movie today, really loved it!
> Went shopping for boots after. Really lovely sales lady, knew her stuff, asked me lots of questions about how often I ride, type of riding, would I use the boots for other stuff as well etc etc. Then I mentioned my size 11 feet... So we skipped the ladies boots and went straight to the men's ones Ended up with a lovely pair of lace up Ariat Terrains. Super comfy, meant to be hard wearing and suited to riding as well as general wear. Weird thing? Hubby went and got himself a pair as well (not to wear on the farm though, more for wearing when we go out) because they were sooo comfy and offered lots of support! Can't believe he found something he likes in a horse shop!  Sales lady couldn't believe her luck selling two pairs! So we got a 10% discount. Now I just have to ride more :cowboy:


Nice boots! 

I think I did see a conversation asking about boots on here. I have a pair of lace up Ariats and a basic pair made by them, a pair of Dan Post's, Corral (pretty expensive and for dress up), a pair of Justin's for the barn, and another pair I only ride in (they have a zipper, easy on and off) but I can't recall the brand.  I think I LOVE boots!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, really nice pics and video, but i have to ask. How do you keep the camera so still while in the saddle? My videos are all so bouncy. What do I need to do?
> 
> *Ellen*,* I am so relieved that Peaches has turned out to be so good for you! Can't wait for the stories in the Spring.
> *
> *Jan*, Your Casper has as much white on him as my Lacey does. Ugh! I'll have to figure out how to get to the picture. This update I did is great but it changed a few things. She will roll and WALLOW and SQUIGGLE until she's COVERED in mud. And being 1/2 percheron there's a lot to cover. (in her ears for gosh sakes:icon_frown:
> 
> *Happy*, I'm so happy for you! Could this be "the one"? Things happen for a reason, I firmly believe this. Can't wait to hear more. When will your coach be able to go see?
> 
> I don't think it's asking too much to ask for the seller to get the horse to a reasonable location for you and your DH to see. It's not like they're asking $500, right? I'm actually pretty excited for you.
> 
> *Maryland*, We had a week of rain last week. Our ground here isn't suited to it and what doesn't run off, creates bogs. It's AWFUL! Just started to get a little more solid and it poured again today! Yay, I was afraid we'd run out of mud :icon_rolleyes:. I feel for ya.
> 
> *Cityslicker*, I'm not sure about your saddle situation. However, I have to agree with you. Not sure I'd spend money on a saddle for a horse that won't be "mine".
> 
> *Swiss*, :winetime: (I have about 10min before I fall asleep) Funny, as I get more relaxed I have to start correcting my typing more and more.


Thanx* Blue*. I need to get a helmet cam like some of the members have. Is spring here yet? :shrug: Can't wait to see things buddin and bloomin. Just to see spring weather will be a major high point.


----------



## Jan1975

Love the boots Vicki! 

NM bummer about the jury duty. At least you got some things done. Do you have faith in our jury system after going through that? And what is RS?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Nice having Peaches in the back area where I can see her out my window. Had to take her out of there because of acorns this fall. My little herd of deer have cleaned them up and she can forage around now. She is really enjoying being out there.

*Nickers* Are you kiddin', you will never be an intruder. There will always be a chair there at the table for ya..

*PH13* Glad you got to ride. Phin did good. Love the pic of him looking at the door. Would be fun to know what was going thru his brain.

*HP * The paint may be the *one*! Don't understand why DH doesn't think he is pretty. He looks like he is marked up pretty. And you know the old sayin', 'pretty is as pretty does'. Sounds like he is a good boy.

*MR* Frog legs are good, chicken is good, and steak is really good. Going to the steak house today and verifying that statement:wink::thumbsup:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Off to feed.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

Thank you Nicker, for posting HP's pics of the paint; I couldn't find them in the tons of pages.

I like him, HP, hope you can get the indoor arena idea going, so that you can test him out.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, That paint might be prettier in the spring. winter pictures are difficult. I still like him though


----------



## Happy Place

Vicki- I've been considering those boots for some time. My coaches ride and do barn chores every day in them!

It's 31 degrees and yesterday's rain and melting snow is turning to ice. LOL I just glanced out the window and it is snowing! Very fine and fast so that's gonna ice up too. I have a 3 day weekend that will kill me with anticipation! Now that I found this nice guy, I am scared someone else will get him before I mobilize the troops! Silly though. If I can't get out there, no one else will be able to ride either!

I can feel me making myself crazy over this. Wow, I need a diversion. I'm doing a little internet window shopping, a little bit research.

The paint was ridden in a mylar comfort snaffle short shank, like this-
Myler SS 7 Flat Shank Comfort Snaffle Wide - Statelinetack.com
Expensive! Mylar are nice bits though. I wonder if I can pick one up at a tack sale. They are a level one. Hopefully someone has moved up a level and needs to sell theirs LOL.

Ok babbling now. Going shopping.


----------



## greentree

Oh, gosh, I would call them and commit to that paint, maybe evn ask them to remove that ad from CL.....that picture of those kids on him is to die for adorable!

Funny, I typed that, and that song came to mind..."if he can't even run his own life, I'll be ****ed if he'll run mine....Su-unshi-ine..."

Don't mean to be trying to run your life, lol!


----------



## Koolio

Happy - the paint sounds like a great partner for you. If it were me, I'd call the seller and ask if they can haul him to an arena for you. Ask if they have had other interest and tell them you are serious. Tell them you are just waiting for your coach to get back to you and confirm a time. Also, I would ask if they would sell his bit and bridle with him. Cheaper than buying yourself, and you know it is right. I've always sold my horses with their bridle and bits. I agree with Nicker that if he's that good pulling him from a pasture that is a good sign. It will also be telling to see how he rides in an arena environment. Could you offer to pay them to haul him to your coaches place and if it goes well, you buy him on the spot and he stays? I'm so excited for you!

CitySlicker - I wouldn't buy a saddle for a lesson horse. Lesson programs should have enough saddles to find one that fits you and the horse reasonably well. Invest in other things like good boots, pants, gloves, helmet, etc that don't depend on fitting a horse.

Jan - Moscato and coffee? I think we might be sisters!! LOL!

Everyone is talking about spring and warmer temps. We are in the -20's the weekend with "feels like" temps in the -30's. I am so thankful I have Koolio at a heated barn with a heated arena to ride in! Ponies at home are all bundled in blankets and are eating their way through this cold snap.

I forget who just got the Ariats, but they are great! I have 4 pairs of Ariats, including a recently purchased pair of tall show boots. My first pair is over 20 years old and worn often. They are just now starting to look worn. I wish they made dress shoes I could wear with a skirt...


----------



## Koolio

What would you do...

There is a permanent 12 month job opening at the ministry that I am. Rey interested in. Currently, I am on secondment at the ministry and love working there. The down side is that I wold give up my position at my school board and lose a ton of holidays. No more summers off, down to 3 weeks a year. The plus side is I'd never have to spend my evenings and weekends marking and lesson planning again. I could ride every evening and weekend. I can also work slightly longer days and take an earned day off every 2 weeks. Pay and benefits are comparable. Pension may be a bit better.

Would you give up 2 months off in the summer to be able to have all your evenings and weekends free?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Nickers, I'm glad I'm not the only who LOVES boots! Luv my Lucchese (crazy ebay deals on two - brown and black) and vintage Acme (now Durango I think). Eyeing a Corral turquoise pair out of price range but maybe someday  
Phin, looks like your horse was wondering what all the howling was all about, like a worried mama soo cute!
VR, Star Wars was really good - glad you liked it! Dragged my girls to it - they thought it was boring - the weirdos. 
Blue and others: Thanks all for saddle advice - I'll think more about it. Rather spend money for extra practice rides or lessons for now anyway 
Ellen, Peaches is a great name! Dumb question but can the horses slip on all those acorns, that's why she couldn't be out there before? Just curious


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Koolio said:


> What would you do...
> 
> There is a permanent 12 month job opening at the ministry that I am. Rey interested in. Currently, I am on secondment at the ministry and love working there. The down side is that I wold give up my position at my school board and lose a ton of holidays. No more summers off, down to 3 weeks a year. The plus side is I'd never have to spend my evenings and weekends marking and lesson planning again. I could ride every evening and weekend. I can also work slightly longer days and take an earned day off every 2 weeks. Pay and benefits are comparable. Pension may be a bit better.
> 
> Would you give up 2 months off in the summer to be able to have all your evenings and weekends free?


 Hmmm, tough call but the up side is riding every evening and weekend, plus earning a day off every 2 weeks, pension bit better, pay and benefits comparable - after 12 months, what happens though?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: LOVE the paint! He is *adorable*, not at all ugly! 

A horse you can ride easily after being out in the pasture is one that has good sense! That is what I like, a good brain! Once the winter coat is gone and he is groomed and ridden regularly he will look fabulous! 

Agree with those that said have them trailer him to an arena, and get them to throw in the bridle at least. They might have an older saddle they would consider part of the deal too. 

*VickieRose*: Nice boots! Those are the one I have, and I love them. Been riding in them for at least 4 years and still wear like brand new. Impressive considering I keep them at the barn in my tack box so I can ride anytime I feel like it. 

*Nicker*: I think Jay is *beautiful*! Good to hear he is enjoying his blankets. 

Thank you for the lovely card, totally unexpected. You are the kind of teacher everyone should have. I would have written 15 essays to get into the RS program each one ending with PLEASE LET ME IN. :wink:

*Ellen*: So nice you have your beautiful and gentle Peaches to love and ride. She fits right in on your cute little barnyard. 

*Phantom*: Phin is adorable! I love that picture of him looking in the door at the yowling cat. Reminds me of a little kid at the zoo staring at the animals. 

Good he found his brain and you had a good ride (and jog?). I used to run track in my school days, but just can't seem to get into jogging along. Rather sit watching corn grow. 

Maybe he is a horse that needs an extra day to find his brain! I had some horses like that, first day after an off day, anything could happen and spooking at shadows! Second day, back to business. 

*Greentree*: Love the picture of Spirit! Those are some BIG jowls! I guess I will just have to come visit to see him in all his glory! 

To all of those posting dirty pictures; lets keep it clean folks! :rofl:

Nothing like heading out to ride only to find the horse covered in dried mud; at least one HOPES it is just mud. Has anyone else looked at their horse and thought "Wonder if he would let me use the shop vac on him?" :rofl:

Dram, my dark bay is the messiest horse! Poops EVERYWHERE and loves rolling in mud (or whatever). The other three, two geldings and a mare, are very neat. They only poop in the back corner of their stalls and never in the area of the hay piles. 

Rained all day yesterday but I had to work so not a problem! Heading out now to clean 16 hooves and RIDE my fat Chivas. :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> What would you do...
> 
> There is a permanent 12 month job opening at the ministry that I am. Rey interested in. Currently, I am on secondment at the ministry and love working there. The down side is that I wold give up my position at my school board and lose a ton of holidays. No more summers off, down to 3 weeks a year. The plus side is I'd never have to spend my evenings and weekends marking and lesson planning again. I could ride every evening and weekend. I can also work slightly longer days and take an earned day off every 2 weeks. Pay and benefits are comparable. Pension may be a bit better.
> 
> Would you give up 2 months off in the summer to be able to have all your evenings and weekends free?


Very hard call. With the weather you have there maybe summers off are a bigger incentive? Or is having every weekend to spend with family better? 

Key thing would be the day to day job though. Would that fulfill you? 

Also how stable are the two positions? At my age, I am hesitant to change the status quo because the older I get, the harder it gets to find positions. 

Lots of things to think about.


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Nickers, I'm glad I'm not the only who LOVES boots! Luv my Lucchese (crazy ebay deals on two - brown and black) and vintage Acme (now Durango I think). Eyeing a Corral turquoise pair out of price range but maybe someday
> Phin, looks like your horse was wondering what all the howling was all about, like a worried mama soo cute!
> VR, Star Wars was really good - glad you liked it! Dragged my girls to it - they thought it was boring - the weirdos.
> Blue and others: Thanks all for saddle advice - I'll think more about it. Rather spend money for extra practice rides or lessons for now anyway
> Ellen, Peaches is a great name! Dumb question but can the horses slip on all those acorns, that's why she couldn't be out there before? Just curious


No way I'd buy a saddle for a lesson horse. I might for a long term lease, but would rather use the owner's tack. 

However, if you do want one, I have a lot of saddles for sale!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

AnitaAnne, Thanks, considering long term lease - so perhaps someday I'll get a saddle and lease a horse at same time!  You have 5 horses? You need help riding Fat Chivas?? lol Wish you were in northeast Fla!! Shopvac on a horse, hahaaaa - cleaning dried stuck on mud off a horse, eek. But strangely, I love the dirt, too - perhaps I should roll with the horse in mud someday but then I've seen what's in the mud....


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, go ahead and buy that bit if you need to, but if you can wait a day, I THINK I may have one here. All mine are older more serious horses and just didn't need it. You're right. They're spendy. I have to go get ready for work and can't get out to storage shed right now, but I can tomorrow morning. If you want to hold off.


----------



## Happy Place

Blue, I'll hold off. I was just window shopping for now. I have all of my Christmas money still. Not buying a think until MY horse is muching hay in the pasture! Of course I do have a shopping cart filled with new brushes, a set of reins and a saddle pad....just waiting LOL. This horse has the oposite build of Nike. Where I needed to fill in for Nike, the Paint has Mutton withers. Will need FQH Bars for sure. The guy hold he that is what his saddle was and it fit him well.

When DH finishes working, we are calling. Coaches ready to go any time tomorrow and most of next week. I vote for tomorrow LOL :cowboy:

Did I mention his name is Timmy? That is not a horse name IMHO. When I was a little one, my grandma had a friend who would come help her around the house. I think he painted houses for a living. I always remember him having painters pants on. I always called him Mr. Paint. That's the funny name that sticks in my mind for this horse. Not sure it's any better than TImmy but has sentimental value for me LOL. Oddly enough, my BFF had a little arab gelding named Arab! She did not name him, but it stuck.
:cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> How do you keep the camera so still while in the saddle? My videos are all so bouncy. What do I need to do?


That one is fairly steady because it was taken at a walk. I try to channel my egg-and-spoon race days and keep my wrist, elbow, and shoulder relaxed to absorb the shock. Works ok at a walk.. trot and canter are still pretty bouncy (though two point helps take some of the bounce out compared to sitting). I also find looking past the camera (versus staring hard directly at the screen) seems to help - also keeps you from getting nailed by tree branches! :wink:




Happy Place said:


> The paint was ridden in a mylar comfort snaffle short shank, like this- Myler SS 7 Flat Shank Comfort Snaffle Wide - Statelinetack.com Expensive! Mylar are nice bits though.


Ugh, that is one of the reasons I hate shopping for bits.. that bit is NOT a snaffle in any way, shape or form. That is a leverage bit, therefore a curb. Yet its being sold as a "snaffle." :icon_rolleyes: :evil: :dance-smiley05:

If you get the horse and he likes that type of bit, there are other (cheaper!) options that would give you a similar feel: bit 1, bit 2, bit 3. And I agree with whoever suggested trying to get his bit included in the purchase price!


*NM*: glad you didn't get picked for jury duty and hopefully you aren't too behind now. Excellent that RS had such interest! I bet reading those essays is fascinating.

*Koolio*: that is a tough one in terms of the jobs. I can understand the attraction of having your evenings and weekends free.. but having the whole summer off sounds rather nice too. Would not having that time off in the summer impact any major activities?

*AA*: Dream, George, and Sultan will all stand to be vacuumed with the shopvac. As of yet I have not tried it with Phin, but I am sure his time is coming!! Biggest issue is having a hose long enough to be able to get high up on the neck and down the topline without having to hold the vacuum up. I also bought a cheap brush attachment, which helps in loosening the hair. :wink:


----------



## Blue

Thanks for the input *Phantom*. My camera is mounted on my baseball cap. The harness it sits in will fit any hat or helmet. I've found that at a walk it's bouncy and I have a habit of looking all around me, including looking at animal tracks on the ground. Therefore the camera moves a lot! At a trot, well she's percheron/quarter horse so you can imagine. Her trot is reasonable, but has a lift to it. Now a lope. That's my gait! Good pictures there. I just have to practice and get a feel for it I guess.

*Happy*, I had to run out to the shed and see what I had. I don't have time to get a picture of it, but it's a mylar, jointed "snaffle" I believe a level 2. It does however have a D ring instead of shanks. IMO thats a little closer to a snaffle. 

I will try to get a pic of it for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## SwissMiss

Just soooo happy at the moment! :dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:
Raya's former owner and I had a trail ride scheduled for this am. It was quite chilly, but sunny and hardly any wind.
Loaded a prancing Raya up and drove to the trail head. Unloaded her there and the she started to look around, very excited... And I already thought "this will be an interesting ride..."
Brushed the mud off her, saddled her and she got nice and quiet; even lowered her head for the bridle, which is normally unheard of!

After getting on her, she was maybe jiggy for 50 yards, and that was it. From then on, simply a steady trail mount, negotiating the terrain with ease :loveshower:

Yes, we did not encounter something really spooky, but we still had the dog running around, branches slapping her, cars whizzing by on the Trace, and she just kept chugging along  Even when we passed a deer hide some hunters left, she didn't bat an eyelid!

She basically behaved exactly the same as she did when I tried her out! The only difference: then she was ridden weekly and now she was sitting for half a year (I don't count that little spin in the arena as "riding". She didn't even lost a single drop of sweat then)!
Not bad for a six-year old, that was only about a year under saddle when I got her :loveshower: 

Sorry, I'm rambling, but i am simply giddy with joy! :happydance:


----------



## Eole

*HP*, I'm not fond of colored paints, but that one is a "perfect paint" in my book. I like them dark (bay or black), with just enough white to be flashy. (and dirty ). He's already cute out of pasture, muddy with winter coat; I bet he'll be gorgeous when cleaned, muscled up and in a shiny summer coat. This is exciting!

*NM*, glad RS draws so much interest. Hope you'll share some cute essay the kids will write, I'm sure it will be a fun read. And don't ever say Jay isn't handsome, because he is! 

*AA*: yea for riding!!! How was your ride with Chivas?

*Vicki*: I'm sure you'll love the Terrains, my very favorite boots. Unfortunately, too worn out to wear and they don't make my size anymore.  I'm a size 3 in kids, size 5 in ladies. Can you imagine my boots beside yours? 

*Koolio*, do I understand that in your current job, you might go back to teaching full time? I thought you were developping the new curriculum or something like that. With our short summers, I wouldn't give up easily the luxury of 2 months off. 
It all boils down to the daily job: which one would you enjoy best? I can't imagine doing a job I'm not passionate about, even if benefits are good. We spend way too much time at work to be less than happy. Not an easy choice.

*Greentree*:


> True story: DH and his DB were gigging frogs. They had a couple, and then DB gigged a snake....he screamed and took off running, but the rope was tied around his waist, so the gig and the snake followed him ALL the way to the house!


 OMG! :rofl::rofl: That's a story that will follow his DB forever. I haven't have frogs' legs in over 30 years. I have a vague memory of a tiny chicken leg in garlic butter. Anything tastes good in garlic butter anyway. 

I was grooming Buttercup before riding and Alizé in the next stall kept begging for attention. I've neglected her, I know, she knows. So, groomed her and rode her instead. Since her shifting lameness, I'm doing massages, stretches and flat work in the arena before heading on trails. Everywhere I go from here is steep uphill. It was a lovely ride, a loop in the maple bush. That part of the maple bush needs cleaning, as the undergrowth is all beech trees and they hinder maple regeneration.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place, I am a member of a Facebook group called English Tack Trader and there are like 50,000 people there. If you post an "ISO" and that bit I bet someone would have one. Even if it's not an English bit. Or maybe there's a Western FB group that's similar. I hope you get to see the horse tomorrow! So exciting! Hope you don't mind all of us living through your horse purchase.  One of our horses is Patrick, so Timmy doesn't seem so strange to me. 

Koolio, call me up and we'll have moscato and coffee sometime. The moscato made me so sleepy, and it was only 10, and I wanted to watch a movie. Hence the coffee. Tough choice on the job switch. As a teacher, I get it. A friend of ours quit teaching for a 9-5 job and she said she doesn't miss her summers at all. She said the free evenings & weekends are worth it, and she has vacation days to take whenever she wants. I honestly think I'll be switching careers once my kids are older and wouldn't need to be in daycare all summer. They are 11 and 5 now so maybe in 5 years?

Swiss Miss, glad you had such a great ride! Yippee!! I understand being giddy because my mood after riding totally depends on how my ride went. Lame but true. 

Nathalie, beautiful pics! I'm jealous of the snow y'all have. It's just COLD here and brown. Yuck. High of 1 tomorrow, doesn't that sound fun? I'm sure some of you are in the same boat. 

I spent literally two hours this afternoon making a meal plan for the next 3 weeks. We are in SUCH a food rut. I decided to do all new recipes. Then, I made shopping lists for each week. I am so nerdy that I put it in a Google sheet if you want to see it: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16QSTDnUOwzmlFgtS0LnTRYjeXRp5c0Qn9XHItP8HKn4/edit#gid=0

Disclaimer 1: I am not great at combining foods. 
Disclaimer 2: You may want to double-check my shopping lists before using them. I take no responsibility for forgotten items. 
Disclaimer 3: I'm not especially creative or adventurous with food and neither is my family.

A grocery store in the next town over will get your groceries for you...I filled my shopping cart with $250 of groceries and it will be ready for me to pick up curbside tomorrow at 10 am. All for free! That was really handy especially since I didn't know what a couple of those ingredients were. 

Last weekend's Lego disaster is STILL in my living room because my kids keep playing with them. I'm hoping this ends soon. It's nice they play together so nicely with them, but our house is small and when it's messy I feel like it closes in on me!! 

LASTLY (are you sick of my oversharing yet??) I successfully did flying lead changes in both directions at my lesson today AND counter-cantered. I'm so proud of myself because I've been working at both for so long. So, let me just pat myself on the back. I get to do that when I've been working a couple of months on the same skill right?


----------



## corgi

Koolio, i left my 10 month teaching job for a 12 month position and my friends all stayed in their teaching positions. The only time I miss my 2 months off in the summer is when my friends start posting on facebook about all the fun thimgs they are doing during the summer.

That being said, I can now take vacations any time of year. While they are stressing about the beginning of the school year in September, I take a vacation. 

Of course, my 12 months a year position paid a lot more than my 10 month position so that helped my decision.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> My camera is mounted on my baseball cap. The harness it sits in will fit any hat or helmet. I've found that at a walk it's bouncy and I have a habit of looking all around me, including looking at animal tracks on the ground. Therefore the camera moves a lot!


That most recent video was from my iphone, which is why I was holding it in my hand. :wink: I too keep my gopro on my head - it sits just over my helmet visor. I do not keep it recording the entire time I am riding, so when I turn it on I try to make a point to not be looking all around unless I want whatever I am looking at on the video intentionally. I always post the trot or else two point, so that likely helps with keeping things smoother. Recording in shorter clips also helps not only get the vids onto the computer faster, but helps me with editing as I am able to piece together parts without having to sit through minutes (or hours) of footage before finding what I want.


*SM*: congrats on having a great ride with Raya!!! I knew you both could do it. Hopefully that will be the encouragement you need to get on her more often. :clap:

*Eole*: your snow is so pretty, but please keep it there. how did Alize feel? any signs of the lameness?

*Jan*: i love the idea of meal planning!! i am such a lazy person and I hate to cook, so I may well steal some of your ideas. love using my crock pot so always looking for new, easy recipes. you mention being on fb - feel free to find and friend me.. always fun to stalk HF members on other places. :wink:

*corgi*: how are you? how are things with your mom?


----------



## Jan1975

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Jan*: i love the idea of meal planning!! i am such a lazy person and I hate to cook, so I may well steal some of your ideas. love using my crock pot so always looking for new, easy recipes. you mention being on fb - feel free to find and friend me.. always fun to stalk HF members on other places. :wink:


I'm lazy as well, which is why I have to meal plan. I also don't really like eating so if I don't meal plan, my family doesn't eat. I am not sure how to find anyone from here on FB 
PM me and I will give you my link.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was a pretty chill day here. Started out with DH going up to see the job site on his latest disaster project for work (bad enough of a disaster is he not going to be able to go with me to Florida next week). On the way home, we stopped at a big pet store that was nearby. I had never been in it and was surprised to find a section with crystals. Look at this amazing piece:











Didn't take that home with me, but we did find a squeaky squirrel toy to replace Mia's favorite (which is so well-loved that I can no longer repair it, as its just one giant worn mess). We weren't sure how she would take to the replacement, but after taking the dogs for a walk around Alamar, I presented it to her. I think it was a hit!











We finally got the vehicles washed (hate this time of year, with all the salt on the roads) and then got the stall nameplates that Santa brought for Dream and Phin up!





















And in the spirit of the filth conversation, Phin presents his interpretation of pinto (please excuse the tape-repaired blanket - Sultan insists on ripping Phin's blankets up :icon_rolleyes:











The weather got super windy by afternoon, so spent the afternoon in the house relaxing. DH watched football while I read.. or got pestered by Sonnet (cats are anti-reading I think).











Hopefully the wind helped dry up the ground some, as I hope to ride (versus jog on foot!) tomorrow.


----------



## Jan1975

That crystal is amazing! I love your stall name plates. The horses look so cozy w/ their blankets on. Love your cat's name!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: You had a fabulous ride on pretty Raya!!

Wonderful!! :loveshower::loveshower:

*Eole*: Poor Alize, jealous of the new girl! I love her ears, so perfectly shaped. That snow looks so pretty and DEEP. How do you ride through that? Horsey snowshoes? 

*Jan*: Such fun doing counter canter and lead changes! Can you get a video of it? Would love to see one. 

*Phantom*: Mia is adorable guarding her squirrel! No, cats do not like their humans to read, work on the computer, do laundry, basically anything besides wait on them! Poor Sonnet needed to make up for being left alone yesterday. 

I would try the shop vac on my horses if I had electricity. Dram was covered with mud again, and he's not even a grey!

Apparently Chivas had a talk with Phin! He was jumpy and spooky from the time I started trying to clean him up. He shied when I lifted the brush up to his neck. WTH? 

So of course I only had the Freeform saddle with me. Bought it a new 18" seat cause the 16" was just too small. I had a lot of difficulty getting it to sit on him right, his girth grove is so far forward, plus no whither is hard. 

Finally got everything situated, and he hadn't calmed down. Chomping like crazy on his bit. He wouldn't stay at the mounting block for me to get on, first time EVER that has happened. 

Finally get on him, start to walk off, and the owner and great grandkid come around the corner in the golf cart and Chivas has a come-apart. I jumped off and turned him to face the scary beast. The kid is calling out my name as he does spins and turns. 

The kid is 5 yrs old, BTW. Nothing like a little screaming munchkin doing donuts in a golf cart then taking off down the road tooting the horn. :icon_rolleyes: 

I discovered that Chivas can really roll his eyes around and he has a HUGE white area I have never seen before! I thought his eyes were going to pop out of his head. Jeez. 

So I took a walk with my bit-chomping steed through he pasture and over the bridge and over the posts on the ground. 

Maybe tomorrow we can ride. 

Picture of my four year old Ariat boots. Might bring them home one of these days and give them a little clean & condition treatment.


----------



## Happy Place

Had a whole post and lost it.

WE'RE GOING TOMORROW TO SEE TIMMY!!!! AND BRINGING A TRAILER!!!!! At least, we put the call in to borrow the trailer. it's an hour and a half to get there, so we thought we'd save some time by bringing the trailer along..you know...just in case :wink:

I completely agree, that is a leverage bit, not a snaffle. I have always used a snaffle. My first horse went in a full cheek, my mare in a twisted full cheek and my last one in a D bit. I checked my stuff. All I have left is a couple loose ring snaffles. They may be fine, as long as the size is right. The simpler the better in my book.

The hard part will be that the temps will be FREEZING for 3 or 4 days. No fun for riding. May just have to groom and love on him while he gets used to his new home.

Koolio- I think that if you would enjoy the job, you won't miss summers quite so much. Besides, you can ride in the evenings during the summer, can't you?


----------



## frlsgirl

phantomhorse13 said:


> *fg*: glad you had a good lesson. what did the trainer do/say that led you to think you aren't working Ana hard enough?


It seemed like she had us trotting forever; I reviewed the video footage and determined that forever = 9 minutes; I don't think I've ever trotted Ana for this long without a break. I think when I ride on my own, I just don't push myself or her all that hard; so it's difficult to make progress that way; kind of like, only doing 1 push-up a day for a year and wondering why I'm not progressing :wink:


----------



## Jan1975

Anita - I'm not sure if I can get a video...maybe I will ask my mom to come to my lesson next time and she can take one. I would be really self-conscious posting it but I will see what I can do.  The horse I ride at lessons is amazing. She can do it all. 

HP - So exciting you're going to see him tomorrow and WITH a trailer! YAY! I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> I am hoping that this Spring which is really not that far away, will bring a lot of P&V(Pee & Vinegar) out of my horse.


But MR, remember what he did to your jeans with all that P & V ? You had to wash it off in the river...............


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> But MR, remember what he did to your jeans with all that P & V ? You had to wash it off in the river...............


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

How are you Celeste?


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, I Love, Love, Love, days like that! Way to go!

*Koolio*, it's a tough decision. In the long run, how do you want to spend your time? Grading papers and making lesson plans or riding? As for missing the summers off, we adapt to most anything.

*Eole*, beautiful pictures, but I gotta say, I really don't envy all that beauty right now. Az is in a cold snap and I'm actually cold! That doesn't happen very often

*Jan*, I must say you are definitely thorough in your meal planning. I plan meals, but nothing like that! Very impressive. And yes! You do get to pat yourself on the back!

*Phantom*, I was only recording short bursts on mine as well. I think I just need to practice and get the hang of distance and how lighting will affect the video. And editing

I'm with you on the super windy days. they're good for drying out the rain soaked ground, but I try to stay in as well.

*Anita*, O my! Sounds like nobody got hurt though. Why do they all pull this at some time or another? and, you must take very good care of your boots. those look great for 4 years old.

*Happy*, Yay! I'm so excited for you. I feel good about this one.

*Fearless*, sometimes pushing ourselves when we're on our own is a concious effort. Alway have to keep trying something new.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - i am so excited for you and rally hope you have found the one in Timmy. Very exciting!

It is wicked cold here and will get down to nearly -40 here tonight. I gave my three at home an extra feeding of hay at 11pm. They are all well blanketed, have lots of food and a cozy shelter. Koolio is also outside but his paddock is in the trees. He also has a good blanket on. I hope he gets extra hay too.

Himmy is much better again next seems happy to let me rub her all over. I hope we are turning a corner and heading down a better path.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all 
Well judging by AAs boots, I picked some good one! They're in great condition!
AA, I'm glad the eventful ride was not more eventful.
SM, sounds like you and Reya went well together
Eole, how small are you to have feet that little?! I have a friend who is 4'11 and she takes a size 4 shoe. Even my 12 yr old daughter takes a size 9!
Koolio, I'm no help on the job front, but does taking the new job mean you can never go back to the other?
Happy, I love love love the paint! 
Phantom, Mia is so cute with her squirrel.
Frlsgirl, kudos to you and Ana, Boston and I still struggle to trot further than 50 metres! Then one, or both of us, lose our rhythm.
Celeste, I was thinking the same thing about MR. But maybe he really likes swimming?
I'm sorry if I missed people...

We are having a very un-summery day here. Thunder, lightning, rain and only 22celcius! Boston is pretending to be a dead horse right in the middle of the hay. I think he is ensuring the cows can't steal it while he sleeps..."MY hay roll!"
Rose is making the most of the rain and is now a brown horse!


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, -40 is crazy! I won't complain about my silly 20* anymore. So glad Himmy is a little better. Can't imagine what could have happened.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Koolio*, -40 is crazy! I won't complain about my silly 20* anymore. So glad Himmy is a little better. Can't imagine what could have happened.


And here we are complaining if it is below 10* C....

Nope, will NOT complain! At lesast not to you guys :wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> But MR, remember what he did to your jeans with all that P & V ? You had to wash it off in the river...............


Horse did not pee directly on me though.
Lots of splash it was, smelled bad too.
I was having a bad day.
River was close, 15 minutes or so.
Had to run deep to wash off the pee.
Water much much cooler TBJ.


----------



## Happy Place

Help me with some pre planning! If we get the trailer, it will be a small stock type. Solid sides with slats from about shoulder height up. Trailering at dark in about 15 degrees. Do I put a blanket on him? He doesn't wear one every day. I have a polarfleece cooler, closed in front with belly straps. Not even sure it will fit. It's a 78, he is short but a wide load LOL. We have a little over an hour haul. Hay net? Shipping Boots? All my stuff is old but sturdy. I sort of have a feeling that I could just throw him in the trailer and go. No muss no fuss, but you know...new baby!

Next will be the name. I can't do Timmy. I always think of TJs cat! I like Scout, Levi, Amos, Stout (mmm beer), Remi (doesn't someone here have a Remi?) Elvis and Abel.

Comments? GO!


----------



## Blue

Happy, it's so wonderful to hear to you HAPPY! 

I would throw all that stuff in the truck and take it. If you chose to use it, it's there. Name? You can't use Levi, cuz we named our new GSD Levi. From the picture he could be a Scout or an Amos. But get to know his personality for a couple days.

I'm so excited!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy: I agree with Blue, toss it all in the trailer, then you have it if needed. 

With an open trailer I would probably blanket, the wind makes it much colder. When I had my stock trailer with slats on the top part, I used to put fly masks on the horses just in case stuff flew in. Not much protection, but better than nothing. 

He does look like a Scout! 

Does this mean you are buying him? Or is this ride for the trial?


----------



## greentree

THIS was DH's Facebook flashback today....my beautiful Moonpie Inthe Sky...


----------



## Koolio

Happy - at that temperature, I would take a blanket for sure, preferably one with some wind break to it. A fleece cooler is better than nothing, but won't cut the wind. Can you borrow a shell? I assume you will be travelling at highway speeds. Is the trailer closed in the front? As for food, an hour isn't a long trip. They hay net might be a good distraction for the horse, or it might be one more thing to blow around. I've never used shipping boots, but then my trailer is well padded. I would ask the seller how this horse usually travels and go with what is familiar to the horse. 
Are you planning to take him home or to the stable? Good luck today!!
Lastly, give him a few days to decide on his name. You might need something that sounds similar if he knows his name, or maybe the seller had a nickname for him.

Jan - I meant to congratulate you on your flying changes and counter cantering. I've been working on flying changes for a year and still don't have them nailed down. We are back to basics and balancing, but how to get to them again soon.

Vicki - I'll take your "un-summery" temperatures for a few days and you can have mine! 

Thank you all for the thoughts on the job. I am going to apply and if I get it I will take a year's leave from my current job. After that, I will have to resign, but it gives me a year long cushion.  If a good consultant position comes up at my school division, I can go back. I love working in curriculum and am worried about being placed in an unsuitable classroom position when my secondment ends. Teaching Junior high was aweful. I love senior high and am great at it, but if there are no vacancies, I may not get a choice. At the ministry, I will be highly involved with curriculum and curriculum development, which I really enjoy. My kids are grown now, so I don't need to be home in the summer for them. With our long summer days, I will also still have 5-6 hours of daylight after work to ride or work outside. Everything is of course contingent on whether I am successful in my application. I know there are many talented people around who might also apply. So, wait and see...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Always a good feeling to have a decision made. Sounds like you have covered all the bases you can. Keep us posted on how it goes. 

Good to hear Himmy is settling in. More and more it sounds like she was handled roughly and she being a proud girl decided to fight back. 

*Greentree*: That is quite a picture!! Beautiful horse, LOVE the collar of ribbons! That says it all :loveshower:

*Jan*: Amazing meal planning! What is really cool is the grocery pick-up deal. WOW would LOVE to have someone do my shopping for me! 

I plan to stick to my simple fare though :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I'm having trouble posting those pictures of that bit. Haven't quite figured out the conversion to chrome photos yet. If you like you can PM me your cell # and I'll text them to you.


----------



## greentree

You meal planners are so good!! I used to try, but always failed miserably...as soon as I plan, a perfect recipe pops up, and there goes the plan!

Plus, if I don't have to go to Kroger almost every day, I start to feel like a hermit!

Jan, sounds like you are really doing well on your horse!! Good work!


----------



## Jan1975

Happy--I took when bring the blanket, etc. Better to have it and not use it than wish you had it once you get there. I can't WAIT to hear all about it. Seriously, I've been thinking about your trip today!

Greentree--that photo is so stunning! I love your profile pic as well. I've always wanted a cart like that (or wagon or whatever it is...forgive my ignorance of the lingo).

Thanks all for the congrats on my lesson. Keep in mind this is the lesson horse--not one of our horses. Neither of ours are trained at that level, but this lesson horse was an AQHA national champion 10 or so years ago and is just amazing. Our two pick up the right lead and that's about it. LOL So, while it did take some learning for me to get the lesson horse to do the changes and countercantering, it wasn't like I taught her to do it. The hardest part for me is keeping her shoulders straight. She gets "caught" in the midst of the flying change if she's not straight. I'm learning so much working on her, though. Love it.

The online grocery shopping was AMAZING. I drove up this a.m., called to let them know I was there, and they loaded up my car. I was worried about the cold stuff, but everything was in coolers. SO great!


----------



## greentree

Jan, thanks! You should not feel like doing that on a lesson horse was any less...you had to tell him to do the correct thing!!
I always felt that working a horse was like being an artist....you must have the picture in your head that want to copy....then you sculpt the horse to look like that picture in your head!


----------



## Blue

Very nice analogy *Greentree*!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> ...you must have the picture in your head that want to copy....then you sculpt the horse to look like that picture in your head!


AND stay on the horse in the process. :rofl: I think that's why I'm improving now...my seat has improved so I can concentrate more on giving directions w/ my hands/legs w/out worry of falling off. Flying changes can be a little rough when you don't do them correctly. :cowboy: For me, learning to stay on and have all 4 limbs (mine) doing different things is so tough. It makes my brain hurt. My trainer will yell something like, "left rein towards your hip!" and then 2 seconds later, "Other left!" :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## greentree

I have that same left/right problem....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> Solid sides with slats from about shoulder height up. Trailering at dark in about 15 degrees. Do I put a blanket on him? Hay net? Shipping Boots?
> 
> I like Scout, Levi, Amos, Stout (mmm beer), Remi (doesn't someone here have a Remi?) Elvis and Abel.


I would blanket for the trailer ride, as the wind will make it feel much worse. I would give him the hay net but would not use shipping boots. I also vote for the name Scout (though would have voted Levi if not for the puppy having taken it already!). Can't wait to hear that your coaches loved him and you brought him home!!


*greentree*: _gorgeous_ horse. is she still with you? did you breed her?

*Koolio*: sounds like you have a good plan for the new job. keep us updated as to how the application process is going.

*Jan*: I too think you should be very proud of what you accomplish in your lessons. trying to do 7 things at once was never easy. perhaps that is why I am not a dressage rider! I am much more interested in just staying on.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Phin out again today. Had been planning on a longish ride, knowing the weather was about to turn bad and then I would be away. He was back to his normal self and we left our place and wandered across Alamar with no issues. Crossed the road and were heading for the Sugarloaf when all of a sudden it sounded like we had stumbled into a bad action movie - round after round of gunfire, coming from behind the neighbor's barn!! :eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:

Phin was not too impressed with the noise and I have to say neither was I as I had no idea _who_ was shooting or in what direction. Hopped off when I got Phin to stand still and slowly crept around the barn to see what the heck was going on. Wasn't I floored to see 3 police cars!! Still not sure what was happening, I continued around the barn and was relieved to see targets set up. Of course my appearance with a horse caused a stir, so someone came over and explained what was going on. The police were running a firearm training exercise.

Seriously. You can't make this sh!t up!! :icon_rolleyes:






I didn't record during the automatic rifles as I was too busy holding my ears!! 

When they paused to move back from the targets, I got on Phin and headed for the Sugarloaf (and away from the shooting). While he was a bit more looky than normal, all things considered he did awesome. It still sounded like a war zone for the next 20 minutes or so, but knowing what was going on, it wasn't nearly so worrisome. And wasn't I proud when he was calm enough to want to drink at the stream!











Continued on and got to the logging road at the base of the Tomhicken.. and found trees down across both parts of the path. Pretty sure they were placed intentionally to keep the local kids and their ATVs off the private property. But this is exactly why I have been working on Phin with jumping.. he had no issue popping right over it when asked (I didn't like the ground so got off and led him over, but on a better day it would be a doable jump for sure).











Ironically, we didn't get too much farther up the trail and met a bunch of kids on ATVs. They were very polite, stopping immediately upon seeing me and turning their engines off. I was happy to go up and have Phin stand with them and chat for a bit. I also warmed them about the blocked path ahead, so they turned around and went back where they came. That allowed Phin to "chase" them, which he thought was great fun.

The rest of the ride was thankfully uneventful, other than having to do a lot of weaving around icy puddles. But that is a good way to practice leg cues. At this rate, taking him to his first limited distance ride will seem like a vacation to him! :wink:





























I was super proud of how he handled himself today. :loveshower:


----------



## corgi

HP- looking forward to an update!

Jan, congrats on the lead changes. My Isabella can do flying lead changes but I have no idea how to cue her for it. I just get lucky because she was a polo pony and trained beyond belief! LOL

Mom has good days and bad days. She is having delusions now so it is hard to know if what she is saying is the truth. She told me that my aunt and uncle took her to the nursing home for dinner last night and then took her back to her apartment and she was spending the night there. Her apartment is gone. But if she wants to think she is at her apartment, I am not going to tell her any different, :sad:

It snowed a little today. The farm was a muddy, muddy mess but the horses were in a frisky mood..very playful.

An interesting dynamic change has happened between Blue and Isabella. He has become the dominant horse of the two and enjoys making her move her feet. She does, out of respect but she isnt happy about it!! 

We let them of of their fields and gave them the run of the farm today and Blue kept chasing Isabella away from whatever patch of grass she found. At first she just moved, but soon she would move and throw a little buck of displeasure. Then she pulled a full fledged tantrum where she swung her head and stomped her feet...but she still moved. LOL

I took this pic and love it. Isabella looks young and full of life and Blue is in the background. In real life she was fuming because he had just chased her away from under those trees.

Vet is coming tomorrow for shots, coggins, and teeth. It is going to be 20 degrees. Not sure if I hate the temperature or the pain in my wallet more. Gonna cost about $600 for everything for both horses.

Have a great Sunday evening everyone.


----------



## Jan1975

Phantom, I think your trail ride today will prepare Phin for just about anything!! Geez, firing range and ATVs? You are right you can't make that up. :rofl:

Beautiful picture, Corgi! Glad your mom has some good days. At least if she's delusional, she's having happy delusions, right? Weird that Blue is dominant now. I wonder if he just decided enough is enough already? We are doing Coggins & teeth soon, too. Ouch. As for the flying changes, it is easiest to start off in a figure 8. In the middle, you just switch from pressing with one leg to pressing with the other. At the same time you have to make sure the front is straight and that they aren't leaning in one way or the other. At least, that's how the lesson horse does it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: WOW awesome ride on Phin today! What a good boy he was!! 

Did you say you were headed to Florida again? Who are you riding?

*Jan*: Let me get this straight. You contact this store online and enter your order and when you want to pick it up. Then you call to say you are on your way and they load up the groceries, with cold stuff in coolers, and this costs nothing extra? Dang that is unbelievable! 

I really enjoy counter canter, not sure why! It is really good training to learn on a school master. That way you know when you get it right. 

*Corgi*: That is a big vet bill for two horses, ouch. Isabella looks irritated but still cute. Looks like she came to you for help with Blue. 

Sad about your momma, but she doesn't sound unhappy. 

*Happy*: Can't wait to hear how everything goes today! So exciting!!

*TJ*: how are you and Timmy doing? Have you had time to ride your core trainer?


----------



## AnitaAnne

My day did not go as well as I hoped. Discovered why Sassy is still limping...she has a huge lump on her back. She must have fallen the other day and hurt her back and fetlock. 

She wanted out of her stall after feeding, so I don't plan on keeping her up, but don't know. She is 20 yrs old, so not sure this is something she will be able to recover fully from. :sad:

She is sticking close to Chivas, so would guess Dram and Chivas were fighting over her again. 

I wish I had more than one pasture so I could divide them up.

Speaking of pasture, there is not a blade of grass to be found, even though it rained Friday. Dram has eaten everything to the dirt. Usually the long grass in the poopy areas is available, but not this year. Not sure what I am going to be able to do about this. Even Chivas is loosing weight and I am feeding twice a day. Craapy hay at night, good stuff in the morning. 

Rode Chivas again today, and he was better but not good. I put on the Freeform first and that was a bust. He would hardly move I had to keep circling him. 

Changed to the Fabtron Western and his attitude was much better. Still being a pill and speeding up when we were facing the barn, but at least I was able to get a short ride in. 

I guess I will be putting the Freeform up for sale along with all the other saddles that don't fit him. :evil:

I took pictures; need some advice please. Keep in mind that he is on a slope, so withers are a bit higher than he really is, but tried to get him in about the same location. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## greentree

Corgi, I understand how hard that is.....

AA, I like the western...he looks good! 

That is my Prince....I sold him as a 3 year old to a show barn. He was green broke when he left in June, Top Ten at Canadian Nationals in Hunter Pleasure in October.....


PH, glad you had a good ride !! Sounds interesting. We never know when we are going to have "rocket's red glare" around here!!

If anybody starts a small farm winery here in KY, I will be able to distribute your product for you!! I am becoming a wine distributor for my friends with the winery. Lord willing, of course. I am working on the application....have to put an ad in the paper, etc., lots of paperwork, of course.

Supposed to snow a couple of days this week.....probably no riding, but lots of feeding and barn cleaning!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: Sign me up! Would love to get some bible juice delivered, lol 

The problem with the western is it has a HORN. Trying to get away from the horn so I don't get jabbed in the gut going down mountains...


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Did you say you were headed to Florida again? Who are you riding?


I go back down on Wednesday. DH was supposed to go too but can't now due to work issues. I will be riding Duroc and Fluffy again.

So sorry to hear about Sassy's lump!! Hopefully its just something transient and she will heal with no lasting issues. Poor girl. And on going saddle issues suck. Both saddles look fine to me, but Chivas obviously isn't liking something about the Freeform. Ugh. Least you should be able to resell that one easily as they are very popular.


*corgi*: love the pic of your girl! interesting that she and blue have swapped social positions. hope things with your mom settle down. must be very disheartening for you to not be sure if what your mom is saying really happened or not.

*greentree*: good luck with the wine distrubuting.. do you get to sample the product (as quality control, of courrse)?! :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom: good luck on the rides! I wonder if anyone will be critical of Fluffy this time? Does she get a metal or anything for the BC on the last ride? Could maybe hang it on her stall or something...

Sassy's lump is about six inches long & about two inches wide on the right side of her spine. I don't like the look of it at all, but with artic cold hitting again and she *wants* to leave her stall, well...

I should be able to sell the Freeform easily, but I may try moving it just a little bit more forward, changing to a thicker pad, and moving the stirrup leathers forward. Going to wait until I have a trotting horse again before I sell it, maybe can use it. It is comfortable and super light weight. 

The thing I don't like about all these treeless saddles I have is the slippery leather seat. I would prefer a little more grip with a suede seat.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> How are you Celeste?


Thanks for asking. I'm ok. I am way too busy. Working too much. It is helping us get caught up on a lot of financial things. I don't know how long I'll keep this pace up.

I am proud of my son. He just got a job as quality control manager over the construction of a huge solar power plant.


----------



## Koolio

Anita - I am sorry to hear about Sassy's lump. I know how much we worry, especially about the seniors. I'd give her special privileges and let her tell you what makes her most comfortable. 

Terrible about your pasture too. Do your have enough space to run a stand of electric with some step in posts to split it up so your can rotate a bit? As for crappy hay, I get that too. My round bales are now all gone and I'm left with squares that aren't nearly as nice. They are good roughage and fibre, but not very nutrient. I am supplementing with soaked alfalfa cubes, beet pulp and complete feed. We have no grass For over 7 months due to the snow and cold.

As for the saddles, I don't know how the freeform is supposed to fit, but the western looks way too small and forward. It looks like the weight is concentrated far too much over the shoulder, which would prevent a nice forward gait. JMHO... 

I will be selling my Equipe dressage saddle as well. I tried it again the other day and was shocked at how horribly it fit me. I'm using DD's saddle and it is way better. Good news is that she won't need it for at least a year so it gives me lots of time to sell mine and find the perfect one.

Happy - we are anxiously awaiting some news...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Thanks for asking. I'm ok. I am way too busy. Working too much. It is helping us get caught up on a lot of financial things. I don't know how long I'll keep this pace up.
> 
> I am proud of my son. He just got a job as quality control manager over the construction of a huge solar power plant.


Congratulations to your DS!! Does this mean he will be moving far away? 

Good to get caught up on the finances. Have been thinking of a second job myself. Ever since overtime was eliminated I have been on tighter budget. I keep squeezing, but I think the lemon is dry :sad:


----------



## Celeste

He will be working about 20 miles from home for at least a year! This is a Belgium company. They build solar plants all over the world. I know they have a big presence in Brazil. I hope that he will be able to stay here long term. The selfish reason is obvious, but he really enjoys his little farm.


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: Let me get this straight. You contact this store online and enter your order and when you want to pick it up. Then you call to say you are on your way and they load up the groceries, with cold stuff in coolers, and this costs nothing extra? Dang that is unbelievable!


Yes, pretty much! I ordered online yesterday and had to select a time slot for pick-up. I selected 10-11 a.m. today. They email you when it's ready (it was about 10:15 for me), and you show up. Since everything is in coolers, I wouldn't have to worry about getting there RIGHT when they email. It is free as long as you spend $100, which is not hard to do for a family of 4. 

Celeste--that's awesome! Congrats to him!

Anita- sorry about the lump! It's always such a worry when something like that happens. Sucky about the pasture, too. 

Greentree--sign me up for wine delivery! What a fun little side gig. I usually stick to Napa wines. Are there good wines from the south that you recommend?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Anita - I am sorry to hear about Sassy's lump. I know how much we worry, especially about the seniors. I'd give her special privileges and let her tell you what makes her most comfortable.
> 
> Terrible about your pasture too. Do your have enough space to run a stand of electric with some step in posts to split it up so your can rotate a bit? As for crappy hay, I get that too. My round bales are now all gone and I'm left with squares that aren't nearly as nice. They are good roughage and fibre, but not very nutrient. I am supplementing with soaked alfalfa cubes, beet pulp and complete feed. We have no grass For over 7 months due to the snow and cold.
> 
> As for the saddles, I don't know how the freeform is supposed to fit, but the western looks way too small and forward. It looks like the weight is concentrated far too much over the shoulder, which would prevent a nice forward gait. JMHO...
> 
> I will be selling my Equipe dressage saddle as well. I tried it again the other day and was shocked at how horribly it fit me. I'm using DD's saddle and it is way better. Good news is that she won't need it for at least a year so it gives me lots of time to sell mine and find the perfect one.
> 
> Happy - we are anxiously awaiting some news...


Maybe your DD will come home with a new saddle and you can keep hers! 

That is bad you are out of the good hay. I guess it is not possible to get more? I can't imagine trying to keep horses fed and especially watered in the weather you have. Rather short seasons to grow hay there. 

What kind of hay is available? We only have Bermuda, bahaia fescue and Dallas. Plus weeds. Lots and lots of those. No timothy or alfalfa can grow here. 

I did finally find out why there is such a difference in the quality of hay. It all seems to be fertilizing & fluffing. The good hay is fertilized, then fluffed and turned after cutting. The crappy stuff is cut and left laying out in the field until dry. 

No way to split the pasture and still have access to water and stalls. The problem being it is not my land, so limited in what I can do. Have to run a hose from his house to the trough. 

I am really sad for Sassy. She has never had a problem before this. Dram is just too much for the old ones. I had a good system before where I would put Chivas up at night with limited hay. The two seniors would be left loose with big piles of hay. It gave the seniors a break. Can't do it with Dram though, he is just too messy and eats too much. Hard to keep him and the stall clean. 

Plus I was planning to ride her some this spring, just walk and trot she has a fabulous trot and really good walk. Horrible canter though, but wasn't going to make her work that hard. I guess that is out of the question now:sad:


----------



## Happy Place

*I have a horse!*

What a long long day. The trailer had a flat, so we went without it, as we would have been late by the time it was changed. Then the horse owner was not home yet. We got there at 3:30, they didn't get home until 6:00! They were across the state at a family birthday. There was a white out on that side of the state, in the "snow belt". The freeway closed and it took forever for them to get home. Their hand was there, so we got out Timmy, the coaches looked him over, rode him, loved him! They we just waited and waited for them to get home. All in 9 degree weather! In the end, we left a deposit and will pick him up later this week. They will get a coggins done and get a saddle back from being reconditioned. If the saddle fits me, it will be part of the bargain. It's a Santa Fe Roping saddle. They said it is very comfy. I didn't ask about the Mylar bit as my coach told me she wasn't really fond of them. She said he would likely go fine in the bit that I have. We got the price we wanted and DH got an invite to goose hunt with them. Very nice couple with 6 kids!

Tomorrow we will get the trailer all situated so that we will be ready to get him when the coggins comes back. They are close to Michigan State Vet School so they said it is really fast. Their vet lives just down the road, so he will pull blood tomorrow.

The trailer we are using is stock slats like I said before. The nose is completely enclosed, so that takes some of the wind off of him. It will be in the 30s when we come get him, so that will be better. They said Timmy hauls in any trailer really well, loads without trouble. I feel like they were totally honest about him, especially since the guy wants to hunt with DH. It's not like they will sell and never see us again LOL.

I'm pooped and need to sleep. Excited, exhausted and cold Gnight!
:cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy:


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place said:


> What a long long day. The trailer had a flat, so we went without it, as we would have been late by the time it was changed. Then the horse owner was not home yet. We got there at 3:30, they didn't get home until 6:00! They were across the state at a family birthday. There was a white out on that side of the state, in the "snow belt". The freeway closed and it took forever for them to get home. Their hand was there, so we got out Timmy, the coaches looked him over, rode him, loved him! They we just waited and waited for them to get home. All in 9 degree weather! In the end, we left a deposit and will pick him up later this week. They will get a coggins done and get a saddle back from being reconditioned. If the saddle fits me, it will be part of the bargain. It's a Santa Fe Roping saddle. They said it is very comfy. I didn't ask about the Mylar bit as my coach told me she wasn't really fond of them. She said he would likely go fine in the bit that I have. We got the price we wanted and DH got an invite to goose hunt with them. Very nice couple with 6 kids!
> 
> Tomorrow we will get the trailer all situated so that we will be ready to get him when the coggins comes back. They are close to Michigan State Vet School so they said it is really fast. Their vet lives just down the road, so he will pull blood tomorrow.
> 
> The trailer we are using is stock slats like I said before. The nose is completely enclosed, so that takes some of the wind off of him. It will be in the 30s when we come get him, so that will be better. They said Timmy hauls in any trailer really well, loads without trouble. I feel like they were totally honest about him, especially since the guy wants to hunt with DH. It's not like they will sell and never see us again LOL.
> 
> I'm pooped and need to sleep. Excited, exhausted and cold Gnight!
> :cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy:



YAY!!! I'm so excited for you!! Excellent sign that your DH was invited to hunt w/ them. And yay for nicer weather planned for the trip home. Sounds like everything went great! It will be a long wait until you can get him!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Three cheers for Timmy!!!

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

So happy for you Happy!!! You have a HORSE!!! :cowboy:

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Blue

*Jan*, I was riding a little quarter horse that I had (hated him) through the desert one time. We moved off into a lope and my thought was to maybe weave through some brush and do some figure eights. He set himself into flying lead changes through the mesquite brush! That was the first time I'd ever felt anything like it. Amazing. Didn't have to cue him at all, he just did it. It was fun. I hated that horse anyway.

*Greentree*, I have the same L/R problem too. A friend I have threatened to use a marker to put an L and an R on the back of my horses ears!

*Phantom*, what an incredible day for Phin! Our sheriff's and marshall's use a local cinder pile right in front of a popular trailhead for their training too. 

*Corgi*, so sorry you're going through this with your mother. There are just no words I can give you right now. ((hug))

And that is an interesting change in the pecking order for Isabella. I'm still waiting for one of mine to run a coup against my old Bart. He'll be 34 this year and he still is the "king".

*Greentree*, that's exciting becoming a distributor! The barn cleaning never ends!

*Anita*, going down mountains you just lean back, like a tree. The only time I got "stabbed" by a saddle horn was during a bucking fit. Of course that ended with 3 days in the hospital, but still....

That lump of Sassy's doesn't sound good at all. No idea how it happened? Doesn't sound like a regular fall. Maybe chiropractic?

And the one and only thing I don't like about my saddle is the seat. It's a slick leather and I would have preferred a little rough out. But it fits Lacey perfectly and the price was right.

*Celeste*, Nice to hear from you! and congratulations to your son.

*Happy*, HAPPY!!!! That's great news! Are you keeping him at home or boarding? Take a look at the trailer. When considering wind factors look and see where the wind will whirl around and hit him. Mine usually get hit with the wind right about their kidneys. A wind proof blanket wouldn't really hurt. IMO

Whew! I'm tired. Long day at work and my legs are cramping. I hate getting old. Looks like everyone had a good day and that makes me happy.

'night all


----------



## tjtalon

Barely caught up here, lots of pages. Hello to all.

Congratulations, Happy Place! Excited for you, looking forward to pics. You're right, "Timmy" doesn't work; I agree with seeing what name fits after having him around a few days.

(AnitaAnne, have been on the exerciser a little bit, but mostly have been trying to recover from feeling sick this past week.)

Can't comment on all the posts, but have read all. Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> *Jan*, I was riding a little quarter horse that I had (hated him) through the desert one time. We moved off into a lope and my thought was to maybe weave through some brush and do some figure eights. He set himself into flying lead changes through the mesquite brush! That was the first time I'd ever felt anything like it. Amazing. Didn't have to cue him at all, he just did it. It was fun. I hated that horse anyway.


:rofl: Well, at least he had one redeeming quality. :runninghorse2: Everyone has a horse they hate in their past I suppose! For me it was my first pony. DEVIL PONY.


----------



## greentree

Lol, jan! My first pony was a devil, but he taught me how to figure the MANY different ways to get a horse to do what you want, that you do what ever it takes, and how to not get pushed around by a 12 hand animal. 

SO excited about Timmy!! Do the two little girls in the picture come with the deal?? I will take one, if you can't keep them both! Still funny to me how people put horses on the market with no current Coggins.....we had to make two trips for Sissy for that reason...and they were breeders!!

Tj, sorry you have not been feeling well. Hope you have a better week.

It is very cold here. It snowed on me yesterday afternoon while I was bringing in the horses...enough to frost the ground, then it quit, of course! 
DH helped me drill holes in the ground, and I planted about 250 daffodil bulbs yesterday, before the real cold and snow started. Still have 100 to go. I think I will put them up by the road. I have a few in the flower bed that I have up there already.

Have a great MLK Day......back in Texas, in Chappell Hill, the bank owner refused to acknowledge this day, so to us, this is also knows Texas Confederate Veterans Day!!


----------



## VickiRose

HAPPY, that is great news!!!
Tj, get better soon
GreenTree, I bet the daffodils will look lovely!
Celeste, congrats to your son
AA, I hope Sassy feels better soon

Not much happening here
You guys reckon it's unseasonably warm up there? It's meant to be summer here, but today we had over 4inches of rain in less than three hours! Flooded out our sheds and nearly came in the house. Lots of mud and debris and water on the roads. Was a slow trip home from work, and as it's still raining the trip to work tomorrow might be interesting!


----------



## greentree

AA, the new Kroger in Goodlettsville has this "click list" program. Order online, pick up at store, and they have specially reserved parking spots. It is free for the first 3, and after that...$4.95 per order. DH says they are missing out on WAY more than $5 worth of impulse buys, plus having to pay someone to gather the groceries...MY prices better not go UP to cover it!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Vicki- no, we don't reckon it's warmer and no don't send us that rain and cold either! LOL I am still thawing out from being at the barn so long. We did spend over an hour just sitting in the truck waiting for the owners to get there but still cold!

TJ- this is bronchitis time. Do take good care of yourself!

Indulge me in a bit more about Timmy! The mom said her kids have remote control cars and Timmy lets them run the cars all under him and around him without flinching. When they went to a crowded kids show there were horses everywhere in the isle way they were to walk down. Mom put the twin 3 yr olds up on Timmy to walk through that crowded isle so they would not get stepped on or bumped. Timmy never took a wrong step, even though it was his first trip down that crowded isle. He ran (walked) the barrel pattern, has been roped from, chased down cows for "doctoring" and had the twins bouncing and giggling all over his back as he patiently trotted around the farm with them. The twins could only get him to canter with a crop because their legs didn't reach past the saddle leather and he couldn't feel the cue! How cute is that?
DH and I each found special scratchie spots on Timmy. When you scratch his cheeks, he tilts his head sideways and rolls his eyes back. DH scratched behind his ears and Timmy layed his head into DH's chest. DH, not knowing much about horses, wrapped his arms around Timmys head and hugged him! Timmy didn't freak out at all, just soaked in the love.
Timmy's mane is white, except for about 6-8 inches behind his ears, which is black. His forelock is black too. Happy to say that he does not have the thin sparse forelock that my quarter horses had! He also has what the mom called "birds eyes"; white dots on his sides and rump. She said he may get more as he ages. She said their was some folk lore to it but I haven't found it yet and we were interrupted before she could tell me. I hope I remember to ask when we go to pick him up.

DH does not like the name Amos. Says it sounds too much like Anis LOL He has no idea who Amos and Andy were, Famous Amos or Amos from the bible. #readabookwillya. He was just luke warm with Scout. I need to come up with other ideas so we can see what fits this easy going guy.

OK! I'll let it rest for now. But I am so excited and there is no one else to gush too! :loveshower:

Greentree, the twins do not come with the deal but they are so very cute. They each now have adorable ponies as well!


----------



## greentree

Seee ?? Ugly horses DO NOT hug men!! Love that (#readabookwillya)!!! 

That horse is a gem. I cannot wait to see your adventures with him! No deal on the twins...drat.


----------



## tjtalon

(Being bad & popping in at work, as had to say

Happy, what about "Tommy" for a name? It's close to what he's used to hearing...

He sounds wonderful!

(hmm, bronchitis...feels like it could go there, trying to stay rested...)


----------



## Jan1975

Sounds like Timmy did a fabulous job of winning over your hubby! Yay! I love hearing all of the stories about him. He sounds like a perfect horse!


----------



## Blue

I too am gushing with excitement for you! And you can "impose" on us all you want. I want pictures! When are you going back? Sorry "Levi" is taken. What about Matthew and call him Matty? How about Walter? That's a favorite of mine. Dont know why, but I vow to have an animal someday that I can name "Walter".

I'm going to google those "birds eyes"

My truck and trailer are done at the shop. Only 300.00! The wires hanging in the truck went to the ABS brakes whatchamathing and the auto 4X4, and the wires hanging from the trailer were what was causing the "intermittent" lighting problem. They say fixed sooooo...... we'll see! Now I just need to find another place to park it so the squirrels aren't attracted. A customer at work said to find a place away from my neighbors nut trees. Don't know why I didn't think of that. Dumb. She has really beautiful pecan and walnut trees right next to our adjoining fence.....where I park the truck and trailer. Hmmmm. Worth testing that theory.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> What a long long day. The trailer had a flat, so we went without it, as we would have been late by the time it was changed. Then the horse owner was not home yet. We got there at 3:30, they didn't get home until 6:00! They were across the state at a family birthday. There was a white out on that side of the state, in the "snow belt". The freeway closed and it took forever for them to get home. Their hand was there, so we got out Timmy, the coaches looked him over, rode him, loved him! They we just waited and waited for them to get home. All in 9 degree weather! In the end, we left a deposit and will pick him up later this week. They will get a coggins done and get a saddle back from being reconditioned. If the saddle fits me, it will be part of the bargain. It's a Santa Fe Roping saddle. They said it is very comfy. I didn't ask about the Mylar bit as my coach told me she wasn't really fond of them. She said he would likely go fine in the bit that I have. We got the price we wanted and DH got an invite to goose hunt with them. Very nice couple with 6 kids!
> 
> Tomorrow we will get the trailer all situated so that we will be ready to get him when the coggins comes back. They are close to Michigan State Vet School so they said it is really fast. Their vet lives just down the road, so he will pull blood tomorrow.
> 
> The trailer we are using is stock slats like I said before. The nose is completely enclosed, so that takes some of the wind off of him. It will be in the 30s when we come get him, so that will be better. They said Timmy hauls in any trailer really well, loads without trouble. I feel like they were totally honest about him, especially since the guy wants to hunt with DH. It's not like they will sell and never see us again LOL.
> 
> I'm pooped and need to sleep. Excited, exhausted and cold Gnight!
> :cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy:


We want pictures, we want pictures.
Congrats on Timmy.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Happy, Congrats on Timmy!! Sounds like a perfect fit and years of joy in your family's future! lol there's a horse named Amos at the barn I ride at - would love to see more pics.
55 and sunny today - 2nd English lesson at 2:30 pm today, been watching crktraining videos to help with my sitting trot. My goal, stop bouncing and avoid bothering the horse's poor back!


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> Got Phin out again today. Had been planning on a longish ride, knowing the weather was about to turn bad and then I would be away. He was back to his normal self and we left our place and wandered across Alamar with no issues. Crossed the road and were heading for the Sugarloaf when all of a sudden it sounded like we had stumbled into a bad action movie - round after round of gunfire, coming from behind the neighbor's barn!! :eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:
> 
> Phin was not too impressed with the noise and I have to say neither was I as I had no idea _who_ was shooting or in what direction. Hopped off when I got Phin to stand still and slowly crept around the barn to see what the heck was going on. Wasn't I floored to see 3 police cars!! Still not sure what was happening, I continued around the barn and was relieved to see targets set up. Of course my appearance with a horse caused a stir, so someone came over and explained what was going on. The police were running a firearm training exercise.
> 
> Seriously. You can't make this sh!t up!! :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> http://youtu.be/JyfaPMSsBg4
> 
> I didn't record during the automatic rifles as I was too busy holding my ears!!
> 
> When they paused to move back from the targets, I got on Phin and headed for the Sugarloaf (and away from the shooting). While he was a bit more looky than normal, all things considered he did awesome. It still sounded like a war zone for the next 20 minutes or so, but knowing what was going on, it wasn't nearly so worrisome. And wasn't I proud when he was calm enough to want to drink at the stream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continued on and got to the logging road at the base of the Tomhicken.. and found trees down across both parts of the path. Pretty sure they were placed intentionally to keep the local kids and their ATVs off the private property. But this is exactly why I have been working on Phin with jumping.. he had no issue popping right over it when asked (I didn't like the ground so got off and led him over, but on a better day it would be a doable jump for sure).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, we didn't get too much farther up the trail and met a bunch of kids on ATVs. They were very polite, stopping immediately upon seeing me and turning their engines off. I was happy to go up and have Phin stand with them and chat for a bit. I also warmed them about the blocked path ahead, so they turned around and went back where they came. That allowed Phin to "chase" them, which he thought was great fun.
> 
> The rest of the ride was thankfully uneventful, other than having to do a lot of weaving around icy puddles. But that is a good way to practice leg cues. At this rate, taking him to his first limited distance ride will seem like a vacation to him! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was super proud of how he handled himself today. :loveshower:


Awesome ride Phantom. Wish I could get outside and ride. We are in the single digits again. :sad:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

TJ, rest up and drink lots! (not alcohol haha). Bronchitis is nasty business.
Twalker, single digits??? Stay warm! 
Blue, great truck and trailer was not terribly costly. 
Greentree, $4.95 seems a bit high after several deliveries, that's a nice box of cookies I'd rather buy. 
VickiRose, hope rain stops soon, sounds like a real mess, but glad it didn't flood house!!! Keep hearing blame in on El Nino, I'm convinced he's a super bad villain from a comic book.


----------



## greentree

I agree!! Too much....but then, the people at Kroger are my friends. I ENJOY going in and talking to Carol, and Sue, Cate, my horsey girl friend, etc., you know? 

Did you all know that planting 250 daffodil bulbs is like doing 500 sit ups???? My ab's are saying so!! Dance is going to be interesting tonight...


----------



## Blue

*Cityslicker*, this truck has already cost me thousands! But she's paid off and cheaper than buying a new truck. Plus, I love this truck and she has good Karma. She taught all of my kids to drive, ran down a car thief in the middle of the night, survived a highway accident with not a scratch, got stolen and got her back (drivable) in a week (just 50 miles from the Mexican border), can pull any trailer and never let me down. Her name is Tess and I love her.

*TJ*, I hope you feel better soon. Crazy schedules can do this. Be careful.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Blue, I luv you named your truck! We name our vehicles, too, glad we're not the only ones. 
Greentree, Yeah, personal customer service and seeing your friends at your store, priceless for sure! Gardening as a workout, perhaps you could make an exercise DVD haaaahaa


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Blue, I luv you named your truck! We name our vehicles, too, glad we're not the only ones. 
Greentree, Yeah, personal customer service and seeing your friends at your store, priceless for sure! Gardening as a workout, perhaps you could make an exercise DVD :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: I meant riding UP the mountains...that is sort of like that L/R thing. Down/Up Up/Down 

Glad you got your truck back! Don't know a good squirrel repellant besides a CAT they don't chew wires 

*Greentree*: that is a lot of bulbs! Reminds me of Phantom's marathon planting last year. I just stick in about ten, and wait for them to multiply on their own 

I chat with the ladies at the Aldi store here too. I would miss seeing them, but occasionally it would be a life saver to be able to just pick up the stuff and drive home

*VickieRose*: No warmth here! we have dropped to the 20's again. Hope your flooding stops soon. 

How is your hand coming along? 

*Happy*: Those "bird spots" sound interesting. I thought maybe he had a little appaloosa mixed in with the pinto! Have seen that type of markings before.

So nice that Timmy likes hugs! He sounds like such a gem I am rather surprised they wanted to sell him

So, I have a name suggestion; how about *Chester*?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: I hope you feel better soon. Drink lots of water and eat yogurt every day

I am considering one of those core riders, but not sure. I want to imitate the motion of a trot and canter

Blue: why did you hate that little QH, he sounds talented


----------



## Blue

Oooooo, I like Chester too!


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> I went to see the QH. I didn't like his ground manners. He pawed while grooming and leaned back and did a huge paw when he was saddled. The guy says he never does that and he was fresh. There was not much of a barn to ride in, just a super tall and very wide isle way. When we went outside it was slippery and the horse was just a bit too fresh for me. I got really nervous and didn't want to get on him. Gotta go with my gut.
> 
> Then he says the BO has a horse for sale. Just put him for sale yesterday as it turns out. He pulls this fat paint out of a muddy field. He rode him, I rode him. :loveshower: I felt like I was on the horse of my youth. A push button guy that taught me so much.
> 
> View attachment 742177
> 
> 
> View attachment 742185
> 
> 
> View attachment 742193
> 
> 
> View attachment 742201
> 
> 
> View attachment 742209
> 
> 
> Here is the ad that I found
> Paint gelding
> 
> My next step is to talk with the owner and get my coach to go look at him. DH thinks he's not very pretty. I think he's kinda cute! Ad says he is just over 14 hands, more like 14.3. I got up in the guys saddle, stirrups too long, then had to do a huge swing and hop to get my leg over! Horse did not care. Stood like a rock. Responsive, neck reins, backs, stops, jsut all around good ole boy. Yep that's for me.


 Timmy is so cute. I like him.


----------



## Twalker

Phantom - So sorry about your loss of Shelby. :hug:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Chester!! Great name! Sorry about double post, my laptop is doing strange things today. My question of the day: do full seat breeches help you stay on your saddle? My instructor mentioned some sticky adhesive stuff he used to wear for national jumping competitions but I'd rather not. Can't imagine washing laundry with that stuff on my riding clothes!


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Chester!! Great name! Sorry about double post, my laptop is doing strange things today. My question of the day: do full seat breeches help you stay on your saddle? My instructor mentioned some sticky adhesive stuff he used to wear for national jumping competitions but I'd rather not. Can't imagine washing laundry with that stuff on my riding clothes!


I have tried and tried full seat breeches, and they just don't work for me. My friends that do manage to wear them say they help stick to slick leather seats. They also tell me that you can't wear them on saddles with a rough seat such as suede or Wintec "fuzzy" types. 

I prefer a rough seat on my saddle and jeans or knee patch breeches. When I was competing, rode in Wintec and knee patch. 

I have used the tacky stuff, but only to try to get my sheepskin seat saver to stay on the slick leather seat. Was not sure about using it on my pants, didn't know if it would discolor or make a stain. Didn't want a big stain on my rear!!

Maybe try some on an old pair or rag and see what happens?


----------



## SwissMiss

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Chester!! Great name! Sorry about double post, my laptop is doing strange things today. My question of the day: do full seat breeches help you stay on your saddle? My instructor mentioned some sticky adhesive stuff he used to wear for national jumping competitions but I'd rather not. Can't imagine washing laundry with that stuff on my riding clothes!


Ha ha, sticky adhesive stuff  I have my own experience with - unintended - stickyness! The lesson saddle I used in the beginning had some parts that needed (cosmetic) repairs. So to hide the cracks, we added some duct tape. During one lesson I hardly managed to get my butt out of the saddle to post to the trot... Took me a moment to realize that I duct-taped myself to the saddle :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

Happy Place said:


> Vicki- no, we don't reckon it's warmer and no don't send us that rain and cold either! LOL I am still thawing out from being at the barn so long. We did spend over an hour just sitting in the truck waiting for the owners to get there but still cold!
> 
> TJ- this is bronchitis time. Do take good care of yourself!
> 
> Indulge me in a bit more about Timmy! The mom said her kids have remote control cars and Timmy lets them run the cars all under him and around him without flinching. When they went to a crowded kids show there were horses everywhere in the isle way they were to walk down. Mom put the twin 3 yr olds up on Timmy to walk through that crowded isle so they would not get stepped on or bumped. Timmy never took a wrong step, even though it was his first trip down that crowded isle. He ran (walked) the barrel pattern, has been roped from, chased down cows for "doctoring" and had the twins bouncing and giggling all over his back as he patiently trotted around the farm with them. The twins could only get him to canter with a crop because their legs didn't reach past the saddle leather and he couldn't feel the cue! How cute is that?
> DH and I each found special scratchie spots on Timmy. When you scratch his cheeks, he tilts his head sideways and rolls his eyes back. DH scratched behind his ears and Timmy layed his head into DH's chest. DH, not knowing much about horses, wrapped his arms around Timmys head and hugged him! Timmy didn't freak out at all, just soaked in the love.
> Timmy's mane is white, except for about 6-8 inches behind his ears, which is black. His forelock is black too. Happy to say that he does not have the thin sparse forelock that my quarter horses had! He also has what the mom called "birds eyes"; white dots on his sides and rump. She said he may get more as he ages. She said their was some folk lore to it but I haven't found it yet and we were interrupted before she could tell me. I hope I remember to ask when we go to pick him up.
> 
> DH does not like the name Amos. Says it sounds too much like Anis LOL He has no idea who Amos and Andy were, Famous Amos or Amos from the bible. #readabookwillya. He was just luke warm with Scout. I need to come up with other ideas so we can see what fits this easy going guy.
> 
> OK! I'll let it rest for now. But I am so excited and there is no one else to gush too! :loveshower:
> 
> Greentree, the twins do not come with the deal but they are so very cute. They each now have adorable ponies as well!


Soooooo happy for you! He sounds like a real gem!
Please keep gushing! We all want to know what's going on 

My favorite name is Stout :wink: but Chester has a great ring to it as well...


----------



## Happy Place

LOL I could not go with Chester. Reminds me of Chester Molester!!!

I just cleaned my house and put away the last of the Christmas village (I know..). I just tried washing my saddle pad in the tub with white vinegar. Last time I used it, once it got wet, it smelled awful, like cat pee.

I need a rest, then I have to go see if I can buy a cord of wood. This guy down the road has great dry wood for cheap. Last time we went, we got his last half cord. He was supposed to be cutting all last week, so hoping there is more. When I stop in to feed Nike, I will pick up all my brushes, etc to inventory what I absolutely must still buy. There are tack sales all over the place in the next couple weeks. Hopefully by then I will know what I need and score some deals.

I think a 20 min nap is in order so I can go haul this wood in the freezing cold and snow LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Never heard of Chester the Molester so googled it. Sounds absolutely sick. Would never read that type of trash. Has ruined a cute innocent name :sad:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> LOL I could not go with Chester. Reminds me of Chester Molester!!!


That was my thought too.. :???:

Get him home and see what inspires you. You can always call him Mr T for now! :wink:



*CS*: in some cases full seat breeches might help, but I have found they have to be SUPER tight, or else all that happens is your pants stick to the saddle and your legs do not.. leadinig to mighty unpleasant rubs. ask me how i know this. :icon_rolleyes: maybe not as much of an issue during a lesson, as they seem to be pretty popular, but I sure won't wear a pair again!


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, that is absolutely hilarious! Thank you for making me laugh today.

*Anita*, after your post I had to google chester also. Sick. I'd never heard of that comic strip, so now the name is out for me too:icon_frown:


----------



## corgi

I couldnt use the name Chester because one of the barn cats is named Chester and he is psycho!! Seriously. You can be lovin on him and he is purring and rubbing against you and then WHAM! He attackes with full force.

I hate that cat.

I survived the vet visit today with 15mph winds and air temps of 20 degrees.

This is what we had done for both horses:

The standard 5 way vaccine (west nile, tetanus, Rhino, encephalomyelitis, influenza,)

Botulism vaccine. (Our barn started feeding round bales last year and we are the only boarders who are giving our horses this vaccine. It is worth the extra money for peace of mind. A lady in the southern end of the state just lost all her horses to botulism last week from a round bale that had been kept dry and stored properly. You just never know)

Blood drawn for Coggins

Sedation for teeth floating and then the actual filing.

Physical exam. Blue was fine. isabella has a film starting to cover her eyes which doc said is common in older horses. It will affect her sight eventually but he said tomtry not to worry about it. (He knows me )

I also got a tube of bute to have on hand.

Total bill: $628. But that should do us until next year unless we are unlucky enough to have an emergency call. We made it through 2015 without one!! The first time ever.

I also learned how to remove beans. I am so glad I actually watched this time because I was under the impression they were up in the sheath. Oops. I would have been searching for days. The barn manager was there and showed me how to remove them from Blue while he was sedated. He had one big and two small. I think I can do it now without waiting for the vet to sedate next year.

Speaking of sedation, Blue was very sensitive to it. He refused to move out of the barn. I needed to put him in the round pen until her came of it and I had to pull on the rope and doc had to push him from behind to get him into the round pen, that Paint was as drunk as a skunk!! But an hour later he was fine. Silly boy.

Isabella only required about half as much as she came out of it much more quickly.

Need to go back further and read about what is up with everyone..i only went back as far as the Chester convo. LOL

Have a great evening friends!


----------



## Jan1975

TJ, rest up and feel better! :hug:

Chester is a great name, too bad it was ruined by whomever "Chester the Molester" is (and I'm not Googling it; it can't be good). I've been teaching for 15 years so don't even get me started on names being "ruined". My daughter has an unusual name for that reason! I second whoever suggested Walter. One of the horses that is sometimes in training at our lesson barn is Walter.

Corgi, ouch on the vet bill, but at least it's done! Poor Blue...I wonder what the horses think when they're out of it like that. As for the beans...I DID Google that and write that down as something I could have done without seeing. However, very good to know given that we have two geldings! The vet is coming out soon for Coggins & teeth, so I'll ask about beans.


----------



## VickiRose

Happy, how about the name Judd? Or George? Winchester? Major?
I think he is lovely, he even knows to be nice to DH!

CS, maybe just try jodhpurs or breeches with the suede bits on the side of the knee? Helps to keep your lower leg in place. I think I'd find the sticky but ones annoying! But then I tend to ride in jeans because I think I look silly in tight pants!

SM, love the funny story!

Corgi, at least it should just be a once a year vet bill. I cleaned Boston's sheath the other day, but he wasn't keen on me looking for beans, will try again when I have time (and no audience!)

AA, the hand is going ok. Removed a 2cm piece of supposedly dissolving stitches from the spot on my arm that they took the nerve graft from! I thought it was just a tiny loose bit of skin, pulled and it just kept coming! Looked like dental floss. My thumb is still a bit hypersensitive, but movement is improving. Hope to get back to riding soon, but the horses might need flippers, we're up to 6inches of rain now!


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, so glad you survived the day! That's actually a pretty reasonable price for what you had done for 2 horses. I had 4 dentals and 3 sheath cleanings done with no vaccinations and it was 900. Of course Lacey took 2 doses of sedative and still tried to take out a tree and a fence. Old Bart went so far out with one dose we had to throw a tow strap around him and sling him to the fence to help him stand up. What a day. Glad we only do it once a year, right?

That barn cat sounds crazy! Believe it or not, I actually had a horse like that! I took him in because nobody wanted him. He was tied to a tree because the lady that had him didn't have enough room for him. Paid $400 to get that OTTB out of there. Got some weight and shine to him and he seemed happy, but as soon as you tried to apply any pressure at getting him to do anything as simple as move his feet or give to you he would ATTACK you! No kidding. Teeth bared, ears pinned, striking with both front feet. Scary stuff. Sent me over the fence in a hurry. Had him evaluated by two different trainers and they both said they same thing. His mind was broken. Whether from irresponsible breeding or too aggressive track training, or a combination of both, we'll never know. We had to make the tough decision for him, but I like to think that he knew a little happiness while we had him.

Wow! sorry this turned into such a downer paragraph.

Got my truck and trailer back for $235.00! Everything works! I had unloaded everything and taken the mats out to take it in to the shop so I figured as long as it's empty why not get the pressure washer out and clean it. But, I can't get the pressure washer to start. Tried everything. Husband says it's just cold. I'll wait until he gets home and he can help me.

Well, guess I'll go rake a couple stalls then.

*Happy*, what about James and then you can call him Jimmy.


----------



## Blue

Vicki, 6" of rain! OMG! Arizona would float away. 

I had suggested Walter, but Major is good. How about Tonto?


----------



## Blue

Or Chief


----------



## tjtalon

Yeah, so many names have gotten ruined over the years. I mean, no one but an idiot has named their kid "Adolph" in over 60 years...

HP, maybe when he's home & in a quiet space, try out all the suggestions; maybe he'll ***** up his ears at one! or get a sparkle in his eye, like "Yeah, I'm Jimmy, that's me! Yup, Mr James, Jimbo, JimJim...yup...." (Ok, that's just 'cuz I liked the Jimmy suggestion...!)


----------



## corgi

I like the Jimmy suggestion too. It would make the name change easier on him. 
Of course, Isabella was Oatmeal and I changed it to Isabella and she took to it very quickly. Oatmeal. Geesh.


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Of course, Isabella was Oatmeal and I changed it to Isabella and she took to it very quickly. Oatmeal. Geesh.


She probably didn't like "Oatmeal" either:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Yikes! You guys are killin' me today!
:loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Blue

I got the pressure washer started and sprayed out the interior of the trailer and the mats on the carport. That water was cold! When it's sunnier I'll do a more thorough job and clean everything with Simple Green. For now at least it's not too embarrassing.


----------



## corgi

tjtalon said:


> She probably didn't like "Oatmeal" either:icon_rolleyes:


She didn't...according to an animal psychic. She told me...you changed her name didnt you? I said yes and she said 'She said thank you...she likes her new name much better"


----------



## corgi

It was between Isabella and Dolly. I liked both but am glad I went with Isabella. It fits her so well. Dolly belongs to a sweet, affectionate, lazy horse. 

Isabella describes a regal diva who has a little bit of attitude and makes you grateful she pays you any little bit of attention. LOL


----------



## Maryland Rider

Jan1975 said:


> Chester is a great name, too bad it was ruined by whomever "Chester the Molester" is (and I'm not Googling it; it can't be good).


Larry Flint who else!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speaking of names, I have renamed the cat Morris. He looks exactly like Morris the cat from the Meow Mix commercials, and he answers to it. 

If anyone knows of any "Morris" in some smutty context, I would prefer NOT to know :icon_rolleyes:

Forgot to tell y'all, Sassy back is better today! :loveshower: Was going to take a picture of her back for reference, and I couldn't really find it. Too small for a picture under all that hair. I didn't blanket them this year, so she has grown a coat that would do a Shetland in Iceland proud! It must be 4 inches long. Jeez.

I have ben toasty warm in my "artic gear" consisting of Lands End coat rated to negative something degrees (forgot I have had it so long) that covers me from head to thigh and can unzip from the bottom. Also my State Line tall winter boots, thermals under jeans and my new Cartthart flexible insulated gloves


----------



## Blue

Eddie?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Larry Flint who else!


Was not Larry Flint, and the writer was convicted of molesting his daughter for five years. Sicko. The writer was NOT named Chester.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I can't post a Larry Flint comic here but there was one in every issue.
Maybe he just made it popular!

I don't know where Chest the molester originated, I thought it was Flint.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Found the new updated coat at Land's End

Here it is, the squall parka! Rated from -30 to 0 degrees I LOVE this coat! 

Women's Squall Insulated Parka from Lands' End


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> I can't post a Larry Flint comic here but there was one in every issue.
> Maybe he just made it popular!
> 
> I don't know where Chest the molester originated, I thought it was Flint.


Call me a prude, but I have a hard time understanding how anyone can take "molester" and make it "popular" 

Anyway, done on this topic been trying to change the subject


----------



## AnitaAnne

Made a big pot of black bean soup in the crock pot today. Going to be great with some cheese on top and the sweet potato muffins I made yesterday. Maybe a little Bible juice since I don't have to work tomorrow...

Yummy

:winetime:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

SwissMiss said:


> Ha ha, sticky adhesive stuff  I have my own experience with - unintended - stickyness! The lesson saddle I used in the beginning had some parts that needed (cosmetic) repairs. So to hide the cracks, we added some duct tape. During one lesson I hardly managed to get my butt out of the saddle to post to the trot... Took me a moment to realize that I duct-taped myself to the saddle :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: How'd you dismount?? heeeheeeee I luv this story! I didn't wear full seat breeches today, suede knee patch breeches and suede half chaps helped, but then I wasn't on English saddle today, Western with some rough texture on saddle. Maybe I'll use a cheese grater on my pants....


----------



## Maryland Rider

*Found Single Digits with wind chill this weekend*

Good Evening All:

Put hay in there run-ins this evening. Down right cold today.
Moms last trip to the condo most likely, finished going through every nook and cranny.
No horsey info from me I'll have to substitute with other info tonight.

Monday commentary here.
While cleaning at moms repurposed a lead crystal decanter.
This thing weighs pounds, almost scary to use but will give it a whirl.








Batman is still a card, likes the indoors more lately.
Still rings the bell to go out though.








This is Dutchy in a basket, she is not Amish either.
She took to the basket during cleanup this weekend.
Really Duchess but I call her Dutchy. 








I tore into the underwater jungle this weekend.
Had to break up a huge underwater fern that has gotten out of control.
I'll get an aquatic pic tomorrow I hope.

Night All:


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> Made a big pot of black bean soup in the crock pot today. Going to be great with some cheese on top and the sweet potato muffins I made yesterday. Maybe a little Bible juice since I don't have to work tomorrow...
> 
> Yummy
> 
> :winetime:


Are you willing to ship some of this soup out? Sounds good.
I love black beans in anything.

DW cooked up Shake&Bake pork chops, cinnamon apple sauce and au gratin potatoes this evening.
Talk about an awesome meal!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Are you willing to ship some of this soup out? Sounds good.
> I love black beans in anything.
> 
> DW cooked up Shake&Bake pork chops, cinnamon apple sauce and au gratin potatoes this evening.
> Talk about an awesome meal!


Absolutely! I did learn not to put meat in the soup, it turns a really weird shade of purple! Not very appetizing :biggrin:

How do you keep Batman and Dutchy from fishing in your tanks? :wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> Absolutely! I did learn not to put meat in the soup, it turns a really weird shade of purple! Not very appetizing :biggrin:
> 
> How do you keep Batman and Dutchy from fishing in your tanks? :wink:


Purple meat as long as I know it is stained from black beans is ARIMB.

On to Batman & Dutchy.
Batman & another cat we call Sacrifice (daughter named her) do not trouble the fish.
Dutchy on the other hand ruined DW's red Moscow guppy population.
As she stayed long enough lapping water she would get a surprise.
Babies were attracted to the agitation and thus consumed during a drink.
Baby guppy tank now has a cover. Babies would disappear 20 at a clip.
The adult females quit having babies due to age and eventually all gone.
Now with cover new breed of reds going crazy.
100's of purple Moscow guppies to be sold at local fish store soon.
Cats cannot get to that tank so easily.
Not a source of income but it supports the hobby.


----------



## Happy Place

Judd was the name of the horse that I went to see when I wound up finding Timmy.
James is my ex brother in law and Jim is my uncle
Walter is a buddy from HS. Excellent trumpet player Walter White Â« Walter White and Small Medium @LARGE
Major is ok
We like Scout
I like Gypsie and River
Eddie nope Ed is a family name, my son, my ex and an uncle!
DH says no human name

We'll try some of these names and see if any sticks. I am whipped tonight. I loaded a face cord of wood into my pickup, then unloaded and stacked it at home. DH did helped when he got home, but I was 2/3 of the way done. All this in some frigid weather. The real feel was -9. The warm up starts tomorrow. DH may go pick up the trailer tomorrow and go over it really well to make sure it's ready for Timmy to come home! Thank God I will be very busy with work this week. Speaking of that, I better get my butt to bed. 5:30 comes very early for this girl!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I have ben toasty warm in my "artic gear" consisting of Lands End coat rated to negative something degrees (forgot I have had it so long) that covers me from head to thigh and can unzip from the bottom. Also my State Line tall winter boots, thermals under jeans and my new Cartthart flexible insulated gloves


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Hmmm, I may be complaining about it being cold, but I don't feel cold enough to dress the part, apparently:wink:

My barn attire today: jeans, T-shirt and one of those fleece-rain jacket combinations. Oh, and my regular roper boots. My kiddos who came with me had the hoods of their jackets up and long sleeved shirts = were bundled up :rofl:

aaand we were out from 4-6...

Maybe the Swiss genes are kicking in????

Had some nice lentil and rice soup for dinner, yum!


----------



## Jan1975

Busy day on here...not sure I can keep up with it all but I read all of your notes and most of the cracked me up. Y'all are funny today.

I'm officially freeeezing. Like an idiot I went running with a friend when it was 3 degrees and windy. I think it's the coldest I've ever run in...I've run at 10-12 below before but not in the wind. It was ridiculous. I'm still dressed in my running gear, wrapped up in a blanket. If I take a shower before I warm up, the hot water stings too bad! The treadmill would've been a good choice tonight.

Bummer on all of the good horse names having been used up by random family members. :lol: I really liked Walter, darn. No people names, hmm. How about a favorite book or movie character? I had a pinto has a kid named Cupcake, but that's a little feminine I think. 

Speaking of cooking we tried a new recipe tonight: Slow Cooker Chicken Taco Soup, and it was pretty yummy!


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, nice to hear you talking about your tanks. It's interesting.

*Happy*, ok, no human names. So, Tonto is still in the running? Chief? Lucky? no that's more for a cat or dog. Chance? Cash. Gamble. Traveler. While Gypsy seems more feminine, what about Donovan? Really good gypsy musician. Magic? Wizard? Ok. I'll back off.

We're out of propane. No heat. No stove. Ugh. I've never let that happen before. We've been wanting to change suppliers so I was letting the tank go low. I didn't keep an eye close enough. Was making dinner and the flames went out on the stove. We're still changing companies. I'll buy space heaters and more firewood before I give that company any more of our money.

Opie. Augie. Gus. Call. Woodrow.

Ok, Illl back off


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Busy day on here...not sure I can keep up with it all but I read all of your notes and most of the cracked me up. Y'all are funny today.
> 
> I'm officially freeeezing. Like an idiot I went running with a friend when it was 3 degrees and windy. I think it's the coldest I've ever run in...I've run at 10-12 below before but not in the wind. It was ridiculous. I'm still dressed in my running gear, wrapped up in a blanket. If I take a shower before I warm up, the hot water stings too bad! The treadmill would've been a good choice tonight.
> 
> Bummer on all of the good horse names having been used up by random family members. :lol: I really liked Walter, darn. No people names, hmm. How about a favorite book or movie character? I had a pinto has a kid named Cupcake, but that's a little feminine I think.
> 
> Speaking of cooking we tried a new recipe tonight: Slow Cooker Chicken Taco Soup, and it was pretty yummy!


Sounds delicious! 

Love my treadmill


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> Hmmm, I may be complaining about it being cold, but I don't feel cold enough to dress the part, apparently:wink:
> 
> My barn attire today: jeans, T-shirt and one of those fleece-rain jacket combinations. Oh, and my regular roper boots. My kiddos who came with me had the hoods of their jackets up and long sleeved shirts = were bundled up :rofl:
> 
> aaand we were out from 4-6...
> 
> Maybe the Swiss genes are kicking in????
> 
> Had some nice lentil and rice soup for dinner, yum!


I LOVE Lentil soup! Next on the list is split pea soup though. My Daddy's favorite 

Must be those Swiss genes kicking in! I am only using t-shirts as the bottom layer right now...it was 22 this morning with a high of 34. Brrr

TG for seat warmers or I would have froze in the car :rofl:


----------



## Blue

Joe, Joey, Joseph


----------



## greentree

HP, you can use Spirit if you want...he looks like Spirit! 

AA...THAT is how DH dresses...me and Swiss would be hanging together....

Blue...had no idea the propane disease was CONTAGIOUS! I wish I could have switched...this fill probably cost me a couple of hundred more than it would have, but hopefully I can go ahead and set it up to switch in the Spring! Stay warm.

Jan...quit running. Lol!


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, ya know what's funny. When you were talking about your propane difficulties I kept telling myself I needed to get out there and check our tank. Kept getting sidetracked. We don't usually use this much because it's not usually this cold here! O well, it wasnt that bad. We put a little space heater in our room and actually go too warm. Got a little fire going right now to take the chill off. I'll start setting up for the switch today. I can't imagine being without heat back where you all are. I know it's way colder there.

*Happy*, did you get some rest? How about Trooper?


----------



## greentree

^^that is how I ran out, too! I checked it back right before Thanksgiving, and it was a little over 30%.... Then I would randomly think I needed to check it...But it would get dark....then when I checked it at 4%....you know the rest!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Blue...had no idea the propane disease was CONTAGIOUS! I wish I could have switched...this fill probably cost me a couple of hundred more than it would have, but hopefully I can go ahead and set it up to switch in the Spring! Stay warm.
> 
> Jan...quit running. Lol!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:



greentree said:


> AA...THAT is how DH dresses...me and Swiss would be hanging together....


It was 18 degrees this morning! Had to break up ice from horses water and remove it! Gloves were not warm enough to keep my fingertips from freezing 

It was a quick break and remove ice, give them a flake of the good hay, and back in the car to the heated seat :biggrin:


----------



## Celeste

It was 25 here. That is too cold for humans to exist.


----------



## corgi

Calling for 2 feet of snow here Friday- Saturday. Help!!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It was 25 here. That is too cold for humans to exist.


I totally agree. Don't know how the horses handle it...


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Sending Florida sunshine and warmth to you all in seriously cold weather!! FYI Lands End having major sale on outerwear and winter stuff.


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Calling for 2 feet of snow here Friday- Saturday. Help!!!!!



Move to Florida - head out NOW 

Just please don't send that snow here. The cold is bad enough


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Sending Florida sunshine and warmth to you all in seriously cold weather!! FYI Lands End having major sale on outerwear and winter stuff.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I just got in from moving hay. Its warmed up to 18F with a real feel of -11F. The wind is simply horrific. It was actually worse yesterday, as I don't think the real feel ever was over -15F. I don't know how the Canadians survive.

Snow is also coming this way.. just how much, nobody knows. I fly out tomorrow, so thankfully will miss it. Where I am going in Florida is having colder-than-normal weather, but it will still be a heatwave for me in comparison! Current forecast is for bad storms and high winds one of the ride days, so hoping that will change.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

phantomhorse13 said:


> Where I am going in Florida is having colder-than-normal weather, but it will still be a heatwave for me in comparison! Current forecast is for bad storms and high winds one of the ride days, so hoping that will change.


Where in Florida? I can tell you northeast Florida is facing cold weather - that is, in the 30s mornings, 50s afternoon. That's very cold for me hahaa. If you're heading to South Fla area, it's gorgeous this time of year.


----------



## Blue

Safe trip *Phantom*!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> HP, you can use Spirit if you want...he looks like Spirit!
> 
> AA...THAT is how DH dresses...me and Swiss would be hanging together....
> 
> Blue...had no idea the propane disease was CONTAGIOUS! I wish I could have switched...this fill probably cost me a couple of hundred more than it would have, but hopefully I can go ahead and set it up to switch in the Spring! Stay warm.
> 
> Jan...quit running. Lol!


:rofl: I can't! It's addicting. I feel SO crappy if I go more than a couple of days w/out running. 

And I love the name Spirit!


Do you guys every wonder how/why people settled in your area? Northern Illinois is so fierce...we have crazy high heat & humidity all summer and biting cold in the winter. If I were a nomad, I'd just move on through. And Chicago has horrible weather with the wind & lake effect snow, and millions of people live there. Idiots. :rofl:


----------



## Blue

Jan1975 said:


> Do you guys every wonder how/why people settled in your area? Northern Illinois is so fierce...we have crazy high heat & humidity all summer and biting cold in the winter. If I were a nomad, I'd just move on through. And Chicago has horrible weather with the wind & lake effect snow, and millions of people live there. Idiots. :rofl:


I've wondered this many times! Yuma, Az. OMG! 300F in the summer and dry dry dry cold in the winter. Why? It's not even pretty!


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> I've wondered this many times! Yuma, Az. OMG! 300F in the summer and dry dry dry cold in the winter. Why? It's not even pretty!


I have a friend and some cousins down there and they say the same. I'll take 50 snow storms over a dust storm any day. Arizona is really interesting...how did people even survive down there before importing food was a thing?


----------



## greentree

My relatives from Germany whiz zed right on past all that to southern Minnesota!

Have a wonderful trip PH!! To finish is to Win!

Guess I will be seeing a hood bit of the HF for the next few days....we are supposed to be snowed in. The good thing is that it is not supposed to be super cold. It warmed up today. I got hot working on the barn.


----------



## Blue

greentree said:


> My relatives from Germany whiz zed right on past all that to southern Minnesota!
> 
> Have a wonderful trip PH!! To finish is to Win!
> 
> Guess I will be seeing a hood bit of the HF for the next few days....we are supposed to be snowed in. The good thing is that it is not supposed to be super cold. It warmed up today. I got hot working on the barn.


There's an old joke about that!

"Ancestors traveled soooo many miles, crossing oceans, mountains, rivers and fjords, to find that ooooonnnneeee special place, that was just as #@$%IN^ miserable as the place they left!"

Forget the comedienne that did that, but we laughed for days.... thinking of Yuma!

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I unloaded hay this evening cold shall we say.
My hands actually ached for a while after.
My horses seem happy with the weather.
Snow coming with a mystery impact at this time.
Only 19 tonight a bit warmer.


----------



## phantomhorse13

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Where in Florida? I can tell you northeast Florida is facing cold weather - that is, in the 30s mornings, 50s afternoon.


I will be in Morriston, about 30 minutes west of Ocala. Right now forecast is lovely for Thursday (71F and sunny), horrible for Friday (63F, heavy rains/storms, high wind), and not bad for Saturday (54F, partly sunny, high wind). I am not looking forward to riding in windy monsoonal rain. Rest of the week is mid-60Fs, which is likely cold for Floridians but will feel wonderful for me (considering 60F is more than twice the temp it's been here lately).

Hoping the big snow storm everyone is fussing about for the weekend is a big bust. They had pallets of shovels out here at the local Walmart, with lots of people taking them. We are either going to be buried (2+ feet) or get an inch. No issue guessing which I hope for!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: have a safe and successful trip! It will be ok if you bring spring back with you when you return :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> My relatives from Germany whiz zed right on past all that to southern Minnesota!


:smiley_flag:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Blue said:


> There's an old joke about that!
> 
> "Ancestors traveled soooo many miles, crossing oceans, mountains, rivers and fjords, to find that ooooonnnneeee special place, that was just as #@$%IN^ miserable as the place they left!"


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Eole

I'm late to the party, you are having fun tonight! 
*HP*: :happydance:Congratulations on Timmy-Scout the cute paint. The beginning of an adventure!
*MR* is that corn in that Crystal jar? I remember my granma had a vase like this that weighted a ton!
*TJ*: feeling any better? Looking forward to the next horse episode.
*Corgi*: Oatmeal, really? :icon_rolleyes: Need help with the snow? I'm an expert snow shoveler.

*PH*


> I don't know how the Canadians survive.


 You either dress up or grow hair.
Have a great ride! Goethe Forest? Say hi to Christian and Patricia, friends of mine, riding morgans or often crewing.

*Jan*, : flying changes: :bowwdown: That shopping list/meal plan is impressive. Give me a plan and I'll do exactly something else. Must be a rebel at heart!  But you made me check my grocery store: they offer the same service, although not free.
Yesterday I got stuck 30 minutes in the cereal aisle listening to a retired nurse I used to work with, telling me all about her husband's disease. After a long day at work, online grocery shopping sounds appealing...

*Swiss*: glad you had a good ride on Raya. When is the next ride?
*Blue*: stay warm!
*AA*: so happy Sassy is better. It's intriguing. Heated seat: my new truck has them :loveshower:

*Celeste*: congratulations for your son, I'm sure he deserved the job. And all the better if he stays close. 

We are in a snow storm right now, very cold and windy.
I was in the kitchen cleaning tonight and heard DH mumbling: "We need an extra couch in here."


----------



## Maryland Rider

Eole said:


> *MR* is that corn in that Crystal jar? I remember my granma had a vase like this that weighted a ton!


Yes, it be the Corn in that heavy Jar.
Remember this is an advancement from the jar that is Mason.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveining all! I"m breezing through as I eat my dinner....it's after 8:00. One of those days!

Tried to peek in this morning, and found I was a good 15 pages behind.  Not sure if I will ever get caught up.

HP, so...are you getting the horse? From what I skimmed it seems like it!!!

Corgi, TWO feet? I don't think we are even to get that amount.

PH, what are you heading south for this time? ANother ride?

Cold here. Been for days. Horses are all bundled up and happy! Jay isn't giving me the stink eye any more. LOL

Koolio, I don't know...I hate correcting papers and writing plans....but I SURE love my summer. Not sure if I could give up those day. Good luck.

Greentree, RS stands for Ride Strong. An after school group I launched last year.

Eole, none of the essays were outstanding, but the cool thing was that one student in particular has had two detentions for no homework, yet she was the first one to turn in the essay. Hmmm....so do horses motivate????? 

Peeking in when I can. Trying to get my things done here prior to jumping on. Trying to keep above water...last week with jury duty was H*LL! I wanted to cry several times.

OK, gotta get going. I'm looking forward to hoping in bed and watching an episode of Walking Dead. Season 5 Corgi. Saw the episode with the 'horse'. I follow the guy who trained it. Interesting stuff! 

OK, have a good night all!

Thinking of you all! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> There's an old joke about that!
> 
> "Ancestors traveled soooo many miles, crossing oceans, mountains, rivers and fjords, to find that ooooonnnneeee special place, that was just as #@$%IN^ miserable as the place they left!"
> 
> Forget the comedienne that did that, but we laughed for days.... thinking of Yuma!
> 
> Stay safe and warm.


:rofl:

Nathalie your poor DH! :rofl:

Well I'm off to run again...but it's 15 degrees warmer than last night so maybe I'll wear shorts. :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

MR love the Lonesome Dove names! Gus is awesome!! 

All this talk of snow scares me. We are picking up Timmy on Saturday. I want smooth sailing! There was horrible black ice on the roads this am. Accidents everywhere. My truck fishtailed a bit on the highway and scared the mess out of me! Hope tomorrow offers a safer trip!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

nickermaker71 said:


> eole, none of the essays were outstanding, but the cool thing was that one student in particular has had two detentions for no homework, yet she was the first one to turn in the essay. Hmmm....so do horses motivate?????
> 
> 
> :


you got my essay!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> I'm late to the party, you are having fun tonight!
> *HP*: :happydance:Congratulations on Timmy-Scout the cute paint. The beginning of an adventure!
> *MR* is that corn in that Crystal jar? I remember my granma had a vase like this that weighted a ton!
> *TJ*: feeling any better? Looking forward to the next horse episode.
> *Corgi*: Oatmeal, really? :icon_rolleyes: Need help with the snow? I'm an expert snow shoveler.
> 
> *PH*
> You either dress up or grow hair.
> Have a great ride! Goethe Forest? Say hi to Christian and Patricia, friends of mine, riding morgans or often crewing.
> 
> *Jan*, : flying changes: :bowwdown: That shopping list/meal plan is impressive. Give me a plan and I'll do exactly something else. Must be a rebel at heart!  But you made me check my grocery store: they offer the same service, although not free.
> Yesterday I got stuck 30 minutes in the cereal aisle listening to a retired nurse I used to work with, telling me all about her husband's disease. After a long day at work, online grocery shopping sounds appealing...
> 
> *Swiss*: glad you had a good ride on Raya. When is the next ride?
> *Blue*: stay warm!
> *AA*: so happy Sassy is better. It's intriguing. Heated seat: my new truck has them :loveshower:
> 
> *Celeste*: congratulations for your son, I'm sure he deserved the job. And all the better if he stays close.
> 
> We are in a snow storm right now, very cold and windy.
> I was in the kitchen cleaning tonight and heard DH mumbling: "We need an extra couch in here."


Your poor DH! Is there no dog bed for him? :wink:

Your Fire is beautiful!! heated seats are the best EVER!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have been thinking of looking for a new position, but not sure what direction to take. Just have been wondering if I am in the right place, doing the right thing. 

Then today, in the mail is a letter from a prior patient. They sent a lovely thank you note to my home.  Maybe I am in the right place...

*MR*: That looks like some fancy corn in that big decanter; You gonna pass it around the table? :mrgreen:

*Eole & Koolio*: Stay warm up there, hope the snow doesn't get too deep.

*Happy*: Wait to pick up Timmy until it is safe. Will make a much better start to your partnership.


----------



## Koolio

Celeste said:


> It was 25 here. That is too cold for humans to exist.


25 degrees Fahrenheit is downright balmy!


----------



## NickerMaker71

POpping in again!

HP, so you ARE getting the horse! WOOHOO for you!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I read something about heated seats. I won't buy a car without anymore!  My new Jeep's seat get SO hot on high, I have to turn them OFF. They will burn your legs. 

The BEST thing....heated steering wheels!!!:loveshower: The Jeep has it, and oh man! My hands were always like ice.

It's only Wed. and I could barely get out of bed. (and we didn't even work on Monday.....) How could I be so tired after only one day?:icon_rolleyes:

AA, every time I want to hang up hat, something like that happens too. What a nice touch....a letter sent home. Keep keepin' on.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Happy Place

Need some prayers. My uncle fell yesterday and split the back of his head open. 2 small brain bleeds and his blood sugar is all out of whack. He's in ICU in Atlanta and I'm near Detroit. Never felt so far away. He's 86. My aunt is with him and cousin driving in from KY, thru the snow. He's the man who got us all in to horses and why I can't name my horse Jimmy. Have to go to work and pretend I am focused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Need some prayers. My uncle fell yesterday and split the back of his head open. 2 small brain bleeds and his blood sugar is all out of whack. He's in ICU in Atlanta and I'm near Detroit. Never felt so far away. He's 86. My aunt is with him and cousin driving in from KY, thru the snow. He's the man who got us all in to horses and why I can't name my horse Jimmy. Have to go to work and pretend I am focused.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So sorry this has happened. Praying for all of you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nicker: Heated steering wheel? Oh I want one, my hands are always so cold...


----------



## tjtalon

In my prayers, HP...hugs on you..


----------



## Blue

O *Happy*, that's scary. My thoughts are with you and your family today.


----------



## greentree

Safe travels and positive outcome prayers for Jimmy and your family, Happy..((hugs))

Snow is falling heavily here! Up until about 1/2 hour ago, it was tiny flakes falling straight down, like heavy dust. The flakes got bigger, and now I can barely see the woods from the house.


----------



## VickiRose

Happy, I hope your uncle improves.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Happy, Praying for him tonight! If you'd like a Mass dedicated to him (we're Catholic) and we can dedicate Mass to anyone, PM his name to me. 
Nicker, I luv my heated seats but they can get too hot on your legs and make them sweaty - hahaa. Heated steering wheel, didn't know that was an option in some vehicles, awesome. I'm exhausted and even had Monday off. Ugh, typical lack of sleep.
AnitaAnne, What new position are you considering? Hope you figure it out or perhaps it was just a bad day...there are days I wonder how long I can do this but it never lasts long.


----------



## Celeste

Maryland Rider said:


> Yes, it be the Corn in that heavy Jar.
> Remember this is an advancement from the jar that is Mason.


I hope leaving the old mason jar behind doesn't make you too fancy to hang out with us regular folks..........


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Need some prayers. My uncle fell yesterday and split the back of his head open. 2 small brain bleeds and his blood sugar is all out of whack. He's in ICU in Atlanta and I'm near Detroit. Never felt so far away. He's 86. My aunt is with him and cousin driving in from KY, thru the snow. He's the man who got us all in to horses and why I can't name my horse Jimmy. Have to go to work and pretend I am focused.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Praying for a quick recovery for your uncle.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> I will be in Morriston, about 30 minutes west of Ocala. Right now forecast is lovely for Thursday (71F and sunny), horrible for Friday (63F, heavy rains/storms, high wind), and not bad for Saturday (54F, partly sunny, high wind). I am not looking forward to riding in windy monsoonal rain. Rest of the week is mid-60Fs, which is likely cold for Floridians but will feel wonderful for me (considering 60F is more than twice the temp it's been here lately).
> 
> Hoping the big snow storm everyone is fussing about for the weekend is a big bust. They had pallets of shovels out here at the local Walmart, with lots of people taking them. We are either going to be buried (2+ feet) or get an inch. No issue guessing which I hope for!


Good luck with the weather.


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> I'm late to the party, you are having fun tonight!
> *HP*: :happydance:Congratulations on Timmy-Scout the cute paint. The beginning of an adventure!
> *MR* is that corn in that Crystal jar? I remember my granma had a vase like this that weighted a ton!
> *TJ*: feeling any better? Looking forward to the next horse episode.
> *Corgi*: Oatmeal, really? :icon_rolleyes: Need help with the snow? I'm an expert snow shoveler.
> 
> *PH*
> You either dress up or grow hair.
> Have a great ride! Goethe Forest? Say hi to Christian and Patricia, friends of mine, riding morgans or often crewing.
> 
> *Jan*, : flying changes: :bowwdown: That shopping list/meal plan is impressive. Give me a plan and I'll do exactly something else. Must be a rebel at heart!  But you made me check my grocery store: they offer the same service, although not free.
> Yesterday I got stuck 30 minutes in the cereal aisle listening to a retired nurse I used to work with, telling me all about her husband's disease. After a long day at work, online grocery shopping sounds appealing...
> 
> *Swiss*: glad you had a good ride on Raya. When is the next ride?
> *Blue*: stay warm!
> *AA*: so happy Sassy is better. It's intriguing. Heated seat: my new truck has them :loveshower:
> 
> *Celeste*: congratulations for your son, I'm sure he deserved the job. And all the better if he stays close.
> 
> We are in a snow storm right now, very cold and windy.
> I was in the kitchen cleaning tonight and heard DH mumbling: "We need an extra couch in here."


So sad for DH. At least he is near the warm fire.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

Hey all!

Hope everyone is staying warm and safe.

I think I'm a horrible human being. I saw the news reports this morning about all the horrible weather back east. Feet of snow, deep freezes. It's worrisome and my very first thought was for the poor pets that humans don't have enough sense or compassion to bring inside or at least allow additional shelter. Not about hoping people stock up on food and water, not about hoping people can stay home from work for a couple days, not hoping the emergency personnel all stay safe, but about those poor animals. 

Then I saw on f-b this morning a picture of my first husbands mother lying comatose in a hospital bed with her daughters cuddling all around her. Am I the only one in the world that believes that some moments in life should be kept private? Or is this the norm now?

Ok. Weird morning. We're having good weather right now and I have to get ready to go to work!

Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Blue said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Then I saw on f-b this morning a picture of my first husbands mother lying comatose in a hospital bed with her daughters cuddling all around her. Am I the only one in the world that believes that some moments in life should be kept private? Or is this the norm now?
> 
> Ok. Weird morning. We're having good weather right now and I have to get ready to go to work!
> 
> Hope everyone has an awesome day!


Blue, You're not a horrible human being! I find it very strange what ppl will post on FB and social media nowadays. While I understand perhaps you're asking FB friends/family to pray for your loved one or keep ppl informed, not sure if I was in a coma, I'd want my picture plastered on FB at all in that condition. I honestly think it's become more for attention-getters. Crazy the sheer # of selfies I've seen on social media, ie half naked, working out, underwear, yes underwear pics that I cannot unsee!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: hope you get good news on your uncle. 

*Blue*: I too feel bad for the animals because they don't have a choice, whereas people have at least some control over their circumstances. I feel for the emergency workers/health care providers that are stuck either at work or going to work to keep the rest of us safe/cared for. 

I also feel some people tend to overshare on social media - there are def things I don't want to see and I certainly don't wish to read what someone is doing every 5 minutes of their day. :icon_rolleyes:

*greentree*: hope mother nature gives you a break and you aren't buried.


I have made it the first step in my journey - traveled down to my parents outside of Philly to await my flight (figured better to wait down here than take a chance there would be a traffic disaster on the turnpike). And its nice to visit with my parents for a few hours.

Of course all the news is talking about is the incoming storm. As of right now home looks to be spared but my parents and esp my sister in maryland are looking at a mess. *MR*, are you preparing for the storm? lots of corn stocked?


----------



## corgi

Smack dab in the bullseye for this storm on Friday and Saturday. Combine these snow totals with 30-50mph winds and yes folks, we are in a blizzard warning.



I am not worried about Isabella because she will be kept in the barn but Blue will be out in the storm with the other young healthy horses. I asked the BO how the horses walk in 2 feet of snow and she said they have no problems, they just walk slower and pick up their feet further.

Blue doesnt have a run-in and all the trees are leaveless right now. I know I overworry. The BO will keep the hay flowing and lives right on the property and has managed many a big snowstorm before..but this is my first experience with such a big storm and a field boarded horse. Any encouraging words/stories?


----------



## tjtalon

corgi said:


> Smack dab in the bullseye for this storm on Friday and Saturday. Combine these snow totals with 30-50mph winds and yes folks, we are in a blizzard warning.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not worried about Isabella because she will be kept in the barn but Blue will be out in the storm with the other young healthy horses. I asked the BO how the horses walk in 2 feet of snow and she said they have no problems, they just walk slower and pick up their feet further.
> 
> Blue doesnt have a run-in and all the trees are leaveless right now. I know I overworry. The BO will keep the hay flowing and lives right on the property and has managed many a big snowstorm before..but this is my first experience with such a big storm and a field boarded horse. Any encouraging words/stories?


Judging from what stories Janice has told me, I'd trust you BO, especially since she's right there. The horses will huddle, right? And he has a winter coat grown? Not much help here, just trying to be encouraging, & encouraging you to not worry. He's young, healthy.:wink:


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi I have seen horses with snow on their backs, happy as clams munching hay. He will be fine. Even skinny Nike does fine in big snows. No shivering, just walking and eating 

Uncle Jim is undergoing more tests and still more tomorrow. My poor aunt was sent home as they evacuated all visitors before the sleet storm hit. My cousin in Kentucky says she is getting a ton of snow and won't make it to Atlanta until Saturday. Uncle Jim is a strong man, stubborn just like my dad was (I guess I come by it honestly!).

Weather here looks clear and dry for Saturday. We are picking up the trailer either tomorrow or Friday. It's getting new tires right now. This will be DH first time hauling a horse. He has thousands of miles towing trailers and has probably backed into more tight spaces than I have going forward! I have all the confidence in the world in him.

Top of my list names: Scout, Gus and Cash (Johnny of course!) Lets see what Timmy thinks of those! This is worse than waiting for Christmas as a kid!!!! 3 more wake ups.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Corgi, Perhaps it will not be as bad once blizzard rolls through and sounds like you're more than prepared. As TJtalon said, they're young and healthy.


----------



## greentree

Blue, you are not horrible! These silly FB things sound like DH's family...lol! When his DF was dying, his cousins came down with a video camera and pelted the poor, dying man with questions...Blech.. The animals cannot help themselves.....most people can.

Corgi...take care! Sounds like you have a great BO! That looks like the stuff we had last March!

We only got a few inches of snow...now praying we don't have bunch of ice in the next round!


----------



## corgi

Thanks TJ, HP, GT, and CitySlicker. Those hardy boys in that field will definitely huddle and they all have heavy blankets. The BO's big TW is in with Blue so I know she will be keeping an eye on them.

HP- keeping your uncle Jim in my thoughts and prayers. I like Cash for a name!! Wyatt, our corgi, was almost Waylon. LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> Top of my list names: Scout, Gus and Cash (Johnny of course!) Lets see what Timmy thinks of those! This is worse than waiting for Christmas as a kid!!!! 3 more wake ups.


I'm voting for Gus, hope the horse likes it (Lonesome Dove is one of my all time favorite movies!) Prayers continued for your uncle...


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, what type of job are you looking for? I'd say that note definitely means you are doing great things in your current position.

Greentree--I'm jealous of the snow! We had a light dusting, but we haven't had a good snowstorm this year and I'm not sure it will happen. That is a creepy story about your DH's family and the video while the relative was dying. If anyone does that to me I promise I will come back and haunt them when I'm dead. FOREVER.

Blue--I totally agree, some things SHOULD be private!! And, I agree about worrying about the animals. Most people are okay but many animals are not. 

Phantom--Glad your journey is underway! Be safe!

Happy Place--I'm so sorry about your uncle! I hope he gets good results from his tests. Hugs to you! It sounds like you are all set to pick up Timmy-Scout-Gus-Cash! (love all of your name choices BTW). And lucky you that your hubby is so great w/ a trailer! 

Corgi--I'd be worried about Blue too, but I'm sure your BO is right. Our horses do have walk-ins and they don't always stand in there. Their coats are very insulating!

Whew, took me awhile to catch up! I miss a lot when I work.  Some of you may remember me whining about being too thin and not feeling great. Well, since the beginning of January, I've felt better, and I CANNOT. STOP. EATING. Which is fine...I'm letting myself because I feel like my body is trying to catch up. Not being able to eat was really terrifying to me. I'm so relieved!

Also I haven't seen the horses since Friday due to the bitter cold and I'm so sad. I might go tomorrow after the kids go to bed. Selfishly I kind of like going out by myself sometimes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, you know where I live, so I am a bit of an 'expert' on snow. Blue will be fine since he has a 'blankey' on. :wink: Actually the horses tend to love the snow and I know the ones we had and my current ones would prefer to be out there in it! 

I've watched both mine walk through 2 feet of snow, and I've even ridden in drifts that deep. It will be OK.

It's the winds that I would worry about, but as long as they can huddle, have a blanket, and put their bums to the wind, they can weather the storm.

HP, sorry about your uncle, thoughts are with you. On the other hand, I am really excited for you. Where are you keeping your new horse? Where you take lessons? I like the name Cash. :cowboy:

BLUE, nope I feel exactly how you do. If I find someone on FB shares too much, I change the settings so I do not see their stuff anymore. It gets annoying. 

Jan, I have some to spare on my hips are buttocks you could have. LOL If you don't mind me asking...where you sick? (must of missed that). Going to the barn after work is my sanity saver. Since having horses back in my life for the last three years, I have had numerous people tell me that I am a totally different person. I would have to agree. I'm less 'angry'. What was I angry about??? Not really sure....not really sure that 'angry' is even a really good word, but I know I was easily frustrated. Now with the horses, time with them or simply cleaning stalls....it does something to me. I think I have the 'total me' back. I have always believed I belonged with horses....and horses belonged in my life. Whatever it is....I'm certainly more content, and people have noticed. 

MR are you prepped for this big storm? I agree with Jan, I am missing the big snow falls. We have really only had dustings. BUT, I must say, the flakes that fluttered down last night were beautiful!!!! The flakes were glittering in the light like confetti. So pretty!

OK, time to get this day rockin'.

Have a good one all!

RIDE STRONG! :gallop:

****OH, I am looking for a tag line to go with my group. Ride Strong: Equine Leadership Program _____________________________

I would like a little tag line like...."To live it is to breath it..." Of course that is NOT what I am looking for. I am totally stuck, but just a sample. Any ideas????

Gotta run!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, off the top of my head: "Empowerment Through Horsemanship".


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

I read everyone's posts last night, but was just too tired to respond. Now I can't remember what I wanted to say and have to get going.

Blue will be ok. As Nicker says as long as he can eat enough and is healthy.

Have my load of DG coming this afternoon so we can start building up the low areas of the stalls. Hopefully by the next time a wave of storms comes through we'll be in a little better shape.

Hope everyone is staying safe and warm.


----------



## Celeste

I'm trying hard not to be mad at DH. He let the dang cat sleep in our room. This was my "sleep late" day and the cat woke me up early. I never did get back to sleep. Both the cat and the DH are so cheerful today. Dang it. At least they could be grumpy.


----------



## greentree

Celeste!!! Insert rofl emoticon here....(why do I no longer HAVE those??)
DH brought our only semi-male cat in last night, and put him in his favorite basket to sleep. Ricci is a basket kitty. The calico's seemed pretty content with the situation, as long as he did NOT try to use their litter boxes, lol. 

Content, but plotting....as soon as I dozed off...WWIII erupted! I had to put poor Ricci back in his cold, but safe, laundry room!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Celeste!!! Insert rofl emoticon here....(why do I no longer HAVE those??)
> DH brought our only semi-male cat in last night, and put him in his favorite basket to sleep. Ricci is a basket kitty. The calico's seemed pretty content with the situation, as long as he did NOT try to use their litter boxes, lol.
> 
> Content, but plotting....as soon as I dozed off...WWIII erupted! I had to put poor Ricci back in his cold, but safe, laundry room!


:rofl: Cats are the ultimate liars! They will look you right in the eye with a "I would never do that" expression, then the minute the coast is clear...there the darn cat goes doing what they were NOT supposed to do.


----------



## Happy Place

DH stayed home from work with a cold. If ever there was a case for Man Flu!!!! He really doesn't feel good. Selfish me, I'm thinking "will that mess up getting Timmy"? He has to finish the negotiation of the saddle/money deal so he has to be there. I have to be there to approve the saddle. HE HAS TO BE BETTER BY SATURDAY LOL:cowboy:

Corgi- I forgot to mention that both Nike and Timmy live outside with NO blankies! Wind and rain are the only real problems.

No more news on Uncle yet.

Rick- any news? How are you holding up? :hug:

TJ Lonesome Dove is also one of my favorite movies along with the Cowboys (John Wayne).


----------



## Koolio

I haven't had time to reply but have kept up.

Happy - I am so excited for you to bring your new boy home. I'm at a loss for a name, but know you will give him a great one.
Also sending good vibes to your uncle.

Corgi - snow isn't a worry as long as the horses have good food and shelter from the wet. We live with snow and excessively cold temps for 7 months a year. If a horse has a good coat, the snow won't even melt on their backs - a good sign that they are well insulated. They will usually stand butts to the wind rather than go inside a shelter. My checklist for cold in order of priority is:
1. Wet horses must become dry so I bring them in and use absorbent blankets or a blow dryer. I usually add a waterproof sheet or blanket to prevent them from getting wet in the first place but sometimes the weather changes on a dime here going from freezing rain to -20 in an hour.
2. Lots of roughage. I feed my guys extra hay to get them through the cold. Extra each feeding plus one or two extra meals.
3. I add a blanket if they are shivering, not wet and the hay doesn't stop it right away. Sally doesn't have a thick coat so she is blanketed all winter.
4. My guys come inside if they are wet or can't stop shivering. This also means it is -40 and windy... Usually they are fine at -40 if I've attended to the above.
I hope this helps!

Celeste - how do you manage a morning to sleep in? I'm always first up!

Roadyy and Stan - I hope all is well with you guys.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Anita, what type of job are you looking for? I'd say that note definitely means you are doing great things in your current position.


I am not really looking for a different position yet, just trying to figure out what I can do for the next 10 +/- years until I can retire. 

The job I have, although very rewarding at times, is physically difficult. Not sure I can continue for another ten years, so maybe need to change sooner rather than later. But positions are getting more and more limited, and the new graduates appear more "valuable" than those with experience. 

Normally one advances through the years into higher positions as experience is gained, but that is not what is happening anymore. Seniority means nothing and maybe is a deficit. 

It is one thing to have a charge nurse be younger, not a problem. But when they are not only younger, but are new graduates...the problem being they don't know what they don't know. 



Jan1975 said:


> Whew, took me awhile to catch up! I miss a lot when I work.  Some of you may remember me whining about being too thin and not feeling great. Well, since the beginning of January, I've felt better, and I CANNOT. STOP. EATING. Which is fine...I'm letting myself because I feel like my body is trying to catch up. Not being able to eat was really terrifying to me. I'm so relieved!


Sorry you have been unable to eat; do you want to share what was wrong? 

Be happy to send you some cushion! I have the opposite problem :icon_rolleyes:



Jan1975 said:


> Also I haven't seen the horses since Friday due to the bitter cold and I'm so sad. I might go tomorrow after the kids go to bed. Selfishly I kind of like going out by myself sometimes.


"The outside of a horse is good for the inside of a man" applies here. 

I like to ride with others, but prefer to be by myself when taking care of them. That is why I rent places instead of boarding. Too many people around and too much drama.


----------



## Koolio

Koolio finished ulcer meds on Monday. I rode him last night and he was not as good. More resistant to lifting again and pushing out to the right. I'm thinking I may need to continue treating him. He's also losing some muscle in his back so I have to beef up his supplements and nutrients. I think riding 3-4 times a week and asking much more of him is making him burn way more calories. It seems he does have ulcers too and that is not helping.
Do any of you have any experience with this or ideas?
I'll put him on some rice bran and a good high nutrient feed with supplement. I used Gro and Win by Buckeye feeds last year with success so may try that again. Ideas?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Celeste*: Sleeping in, such a rare treat! DH was just following the cat's orders...people are just caretakers for cats you know...

*Corgi*: Good that the owner lives on site and can take care of things. I think it is a good sign that the BO has a horse turned out with Blue. He must be in a good place. 

Would be nice if they had the option of a run-in shed though. Maybe the BO would consider putting one up later if the boarders helped with $$ and labor? That's the way boarding barns work here. Everyone has to help out. 

Take care of yourself too! 

*Nicker*: Not sure about a tag line for your program, but will think on it. What about the line about Fear you had on some of the shirts? Would that work? 

*Koolio*: That is discouraging that Koolio is still having problems. Lots of things to consider; age, feeding schedule, pasture mates, etc could be contributing. Alignment issues too come to mind, do you have access to a chiropractor? Saddle fit? Bloodwork? 

I have had lots of loss of muscle problems this year especially on the back. Not sure what is going on, could be the crappy hay but I plan to ask the vet to test for Lyme's ds too. 

Wouldn't it be great if horses could just tell us what was wrong?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: Why would anyone post pictures like that? Posting so much on FB is one of the many reasons I don't do the book of faces. 

I too think about all the animals; cats, dogs, horses, etc. left outside in blizzards. Not much we can do about it except take care of the ones we can. 

The humans, well they at least have a choice.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Trying to post from my phone....herenit goes.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Yeah! It worked!!! . How about a picture?


----------



## Happy Place

*western buddies, I need your opinion*

This is the saddle that they are offering. The pics are not great. I think that is a rear cinch in the pics with the stirrups?

It's a Santa Fe. I will be able to try it. Just don't know how to value it. Obviously heavily used, but looks fairly solid. Comments? Value guess?

View attachment 744561


View attachment 744569


View attachment 744577


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: I will admit to not knowing much about the Santa Fe brand. That being said, a quick search on eBay showed prices of 500-900 in better condition. 

Older saddles tend to be narrower and not fit stocky horses. Rear cinches are usually only on full rigging. Personally I like 7/8 rigging better for most horses. 

Since it is there with Timmy, try it on his back and give it a trial ride. 

Hard to tell condition from those pictures. The leather looks dry and could be cracked and weak. Doesn't look too well cared for. 

Based on those pictures, I would price it in the $100-200 range, but I value fit more than brand. 

There is a saddle shop online that has great prices and has very knowledgeable staff. I have contacted them many times and they have helped me out even though I didn't buy a saddle. Even put me in contact with the owner of a saddle company one time. 

Check them out

Western saddles; Billy Cook, Circle Y , Tucker & used western trail saddles


----------



## greentree

That LOOKS exactly like DH's Billy Cook cutter. New was about $1200... 10 years ago.

Not a bad looking saddle....wonder why the stirrups are not attached?

Even the rear cinch looks the SAME!


----------



## Happy Place

They sent it out to be reconditioned. That's why the stirrups are not on it. They used it on Timmy, so we know it's a good fit. Im sure it has had heavy use. Everything I have seen has been $550.-900.00 range, just depends on condition. Just like picking the value of a horse, so subjective! I don't really care how ugly it is, just if it is comfortable for both of us and not likely to have cracks etc. It's actually a nice looking saddle, the leather is just messed up. It's just hard because it is part of the negotiating price. I guess I can always low ball it's value and see how they feel about it. They seem so far to be very reasonable and fair people.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> They sent it out to be reconditioned. That's why the stirrups are not on it. They used it on Timmy, so we know it's a good fit. Im sure it has had heavy use. Everything I have seen has been $550.-900.00 range, just depends on condition. Just like picking the value of a horse, so subjective! I don't really care how ugly it is, just if it is comfortable for both of us and not likely to have cracks etc. It's actually a nice looking saddle, the leather is just messed up. It's just hard because it is part of the negotiating price. I guess I can always low ball it's value and see how they feel about it. They seem so far to be very reasonable and fair people.


Everything is subjective when it comes to horses! What do you think you could sell it for if you didn't like it? Always an option to see if you can take it on a trial or at least a week. 

One thing I have learnt, there is a huge difference in riding for an hour or so in an arena and going on an all day trail ride. 

For trails, I will take a comfy seat over most anything, lol 

Just bought *another* saddle for Chivas! A Barefoot since that is his favorite, but western one this time. It does have a horn, but I can change out the pommel for a hornless one. 

I soon will have LOTS of saddles for sale. For sure the Wintec Pro Dressage 17.5" and the Torsion treeless 16".


----------



## Roadyy

Hello everyone.

I have been making it slowly and one day at a time. 

Nina had her radiation mask set up yesterday and will start the sessions next week. There will be 20 of them with 15 over the entire head and 5 at the point of tumor removal. 
Last week we went up there on Thursday to be with her for a PET scan to try and find where the primary Cancer is that led to the brain tumor. The test came back non-definitive. Which means they still have no clue if it is lung, breast or other cancer. Now they have sent off part of the tumor to a lab in California to run tests on it to try and find markers that will tell the most likely direction to go for a primary location.

I have been begging them to go to a different hospital and hopefully that would be in Birmingham,Al to UAB or Cancer Treatment of America. This is getting ridiculous.

I am almost completely moved out of the house with STBEX and now will be moving MIL and my 2nd daughter with her 2 kids to another home this weekend. STBEX will have to find a place for her that she can have our daughter and Jesa stay a week at a time since that is what we agreed on for shared time. 1 week with her and 1 week with me. Should work since Amber is home schooled, but Jesa will need Pre-K soon so she will need to be at one full time at some point.




I will be working on a pasture by the end of next month to keep the horses in until I can clear our land to make pasture. That is my updates for now.

Just been crazy trying to catch up with back logged work that I have not been able to get on here like I want to. I really miss conversation with all of you.


Buhbi


----------



## tjtalon

Miss you too, Rick. I think everyone understands that you've had & have so very much going on to deal with...but very good to hear from you. Of any of us, & we all always need it...you need Horse Time, my friend! Hope you can get that. Btw, Stan & you still onplanning for the motorcycle trip?

Cute pic of the Piper, Nicker! Yup, phone worked...

No news of much of anything on my end, just dealing with the job thing...or job-ish-thing...the thing...

Tim's fine. Sometimes I'm home, sometimes I'm not. He's gotten much better with erratic maybe-maybe not.

I got on my exercise machine again recently, need to be consistant 'tho, but I do know I need to start slowly, in short increments. Just after I got it, I got rambunctious, got it going really fast, lost my balance & tossed my head onto the kitchen floor. (Still hurts after a week & a half, but getting better. I'm very grateful that I didn't crack my head wide open.) Therefore, have "machine respect". Have named it "Bucky'.

I've been going from my Gazelle, to the stairstepper, to "Bucky", but so far only a few minutes on each, since starting from body-jello-ground-zero.

Hoping to get out to J's this Saturday, if the weather holds (has been weirdly wam,with cold winds, & a snowfront coming in [they say] Saturday night. She needs help with office organizing (& is rehabbing from 1st knee surgery, so she can sit & direct). J mentioned perhaps I could get some one-one-one time with Spirit before or after, but will see.

HP, hope you get your yet-to-be-named horse on Saturday, & hope to see pics!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: thanks for checking in. Know that you, Nina and everyone are in our thoughts and prayers. 

Praying next month things are more settled and answers are found for Nina. 

Please let me know if there is anything more we can do to help.


----------



## greentree

We all miss you, Roadyy.....praying for a diagnosis for Nina, and settling for the rest of your life. 

Tj proof those machines are dangerous, haha! Be careful, and show them who is boss.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Oh my! You got bucked off by your rodeo rider? Brave soul to get back on! Very glad you were not injured badly. 

Glad Tim is adjusting

You are such a help to Janice! I hope you get some ride time, and remember to get some video of you riding Spirit!! Janice can film through the window :cowboy:

*Nicker*: Pipes is adorable! She is getting really big too 

Everyone in the path of the blizzard stay safe and warm. I think we are south of the area, but never know. I hope not as I do NOT want to get stuck at work. I have prepared extra food for DD just in case, but the horses would be on thier own. Sometimes I think round bales would work better, but Chivas would so over-eat. 

Heading out to feed :wave:


----------



## Jan1975

NM - I wasn't exactly sick, I was just not feeling great all the time and many things I ate weren't agreeing with me. I am intolerant to dairy and gluten but it seemed like more things were causing my stomach to flair up. It sort of started mid-summer and around Christmas I seemed to turn a corner and feel a lot better. Also my anxiety makes it worse, and my anxiety over getting so thin was making it a big snowball. We did get our horses in December so maybe they are the cause of my good health.  Love the pic of your pup!

Celeste--I can commiserate on the cat!! Our cat sometimes wakes us up for NO reason at all. Not fun at 4:30 a.m.

HP -- oh no! I hope your DH is better in time to get Timmy! Men can surely nurse a cold, that's for sure. No worries about them overdoing it. :rofl: I know nothing at all about western saddles so I can't help there. I will say that if it fits him that's a huge win! 

Anita--my mom is a nurse so I know what you mean. Not knowing what you don't know is really dangerous! Hopefully it will be clear to you soon which past is best to take. Is teaching something you'd enjoy? At the college level I mean? 

Koolio--bummer about the ulcers.  I hope you get it figured out! It's so hard when they can't talk.

TJTalon--glad you weren't seriously hurt when you fell of the exercise machine! Yikes! Take it easy. Sounds like you're being smart rotating the exercises. 

Nothing new to report around here. Work, dinner prep, dance class drop off, swim club pick up, dance class pick up, dinner together (all 4 of us, yay!) and now here I sit. I promised my daughter some Super Mario World so I'll be doing that soon!


----------



## greentree

Jan, the horses ARE good for you! The inevitable dirt that you get in your mouth contains good bacteria, and those good bacteria are making your intestines work better.


----------



## Happy Place

DH went with me to feed Nike, Buster and Leelo. We checked out the trailer. 2" drop hitch, check, sturdy floor with rubber mats, check. The rest is sort of sketchy! It's a stock trailer that is old, old and pretty rusty. The frame is solid so we will be fine for this one trip. We do need to change one tire, farmer has one, just need to do the change. DH will go tomorrow, pick it up and finish checking wiring, brakes and do the tire. One way or the other Timmy will be coming to my lesson barn on Saturday.

Did a little more research on the saddle. DH thinks the discoloration is the photo, not necessarily the leather. It is a cutting saddle, taller swell, longer horn, flat seat. If the leather is in decent shape, it's probably worth 500-600. Making sure if fits me (and Timmy but they said it did) will be the king pin to the whole negotiation. Talk about cowboy, we are trading some cash and a shotgun for a horse and saddle!!!

To say I am excited is a huge underestimate.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, So Excited!

*Jan*, I've done that before. Not sick in a way yu can describe, but not right. If it happened to one of my horses I would have called the vet and told her to do whatever it took to find it. Me? I'll get over it. And eventually I did. Hope you're feeling better soon

*Greentree*, I try to avoid the dirt in my mouth syndrome, but I agree with you! Antibodies! Awesome little things.


----------



## Eole

*Roadyy*, glad to hear from you, I sure miss your presence here. Hoping they find out definite answers and treatment for your DD. I didn't remember Jesa was back with you, such an adorable kid. Take care and drop by anytime you need to.

*TJ*: you got bucked off your horse-cizer? :eek_color: I figured it was a slow gentle movement. Is it for rodeo practice or what? You need to video that thing, I have no clue as to what it does.

Cats: my two cats get into WWIII every winter night between 2h and 4h. Very annoying, waking up to wild roaring panthers. Other seasons, Onyx-the-killer is out hunting at night, so we get some peace.

*AA*: another saddle???  I had 2 Barefoot that I sold, Cheyenne and Atlanta. What about the freeform? I'm not satisfied with the EZ Fit yet, still trying to make it work. It was meant as a temporary saddle until my dream saddle.
Hope you don't get stuck at work because of snow.

*HP*, you totally have a right to be crazily excited! :happydance:
*NM*, Piper is still so cute. Hope you get some horse time to relax.

I found last minute replacement yesterday to participate in a horse clicker-training clinic at my friend's place. Fascinating! Theory, videos, then practice on her horses. 
It was dark when it finished and one girl backed up right in the ditch and got stuck in deep snow.
I saved the night!!! My little red truck pulled her SUBARU out, no problem.  About naming our cars, I called my truck Chianti. Because I like a tasty sturdy Italian with character. (I'm talking about wine, what did you think)
So today after work, I bought a towing strap, as I believe it won't be the last time I need to pull someone's car.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Too many posts, cold weather showing, more typing going on.
Cannot begin to keep up, I hop in and like what I read now & then.

Big storm coming my way, 18 to 30" is claimed.
Filled gasoline containers this evening just in case generator is required.
60 mph winds suspected for Saturday.

Whiskey, bread, milk, and toilet paper is stocked.
Sam's club trip just cost $425, painful shopping trip for sure.
It is about a quarterly trip for me like this.

Someone mentioned horses in deep snow.
Not to worry, mine make trails they keep beat down.
Trips to the water trough, area for hay, favorite manure spot, etc...
Seems like they just use there own little trails until a good melt.

I am one that does not like my roof loaded with too much snow.
Guessing that Monday will be a busy day.
Sunday will be driveway etc cleanup only.
I rake the snow off the gutters and sprinkle some rock salt in the gutter.
Then I open the attic access and let it rip for two days during daylight hours.
Roof will be void of snow very quickly.
No firewood this year to feed the Dragon.
Got plenty of oil though.

Blankets for horses tomorrow and run-ins filled with several bails.
Will eliminate feeding during the Saturday blizzard.
I'll leave DC early and test run generator etc...

No horsey pics but one of a different aquarium.
This is about 1/4 of the tank, I am using to growout many plants.
An extreme jungle at this time.


----------



## Jan1975

Maryland Rider--stay safe in the blizzard!! 

HP - Glad Timmy will be coming home one way or the other! Sounds like your hubby has things all set. Is he feeling better? 

Blue--Your comment made me think of this pic I saw on Facebook a bit ago: 








:rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> *Roadyy*, glad to hear from you, I sure miss your presence here. Hoping they find out definite answers and treatment for your DD. I didn't remember Jesa was back with you, such an adorable kid. Take care and drop by anytime you need to.
> 
> *TJ*: you got bucked off your horse-cizer? :eek_color: I figured it was a slow gentle movement. Is it for rodeo practice or what? You need to video that thing, I have no clue as to what it does.
> 
> Cats: my two cats get into WWIII every winter night between 2h and 4h. Very annoying, waking up to wild roaring panthers. Other seasons, Onyx-the-killer is out hunting at night, so we get some peace.
> 
> *AA*: another saddle???  I had 2 Barefoot that I sold, Cheyenne and Atlanta. What about the freeform? I'm not satisfied with the EZ Fit yet, still trying to make it work. It was meant as a temporary saddle until my dream saddle.
> Hope you don't get stuck at work because of snow.
> 
> *HP*, you totally have a right to be crazily excited! :happydance:
> *NM*, Piper is still so cute. Hope you get some horse time to relax.
> 
> I found last minute replacement yesterday to participate in a horse clicker-training clinic at my friend's place. Fascinating! Theory, videos, then practice on her horses.
> It was dark when it finished and one girl backed up right in the ditch and got stuck in deep snow.
> I saved the night!!! My little red truck pulled her SUBARU out, no problem.  About naming our cars, I called my truck Chianti. Because I like a tasty sturdy Italian with character. (I'm talking about wine, what did you think)
> So today after work, I bought a towing strap, as I believe it won't be the last time I need to pull someone's car.


Clicker training sounds interesting. Have never seen that done. The Dressage people all poo-pooed that idea because one can't use a clicker (or make any noise) during a test. 

Haven't had a tasty Italian in a while...oh yeah wine, that's it. We were talking about WINE, sure I remember that. 

You had to tow a Subaru out of a ditch? The whole reason I bought "Stu" the Subaru was so that I WOULDN"T get stuck in snow. :dance-smiley05:

Yes I bought another saddle. I am certifiably crazy I think. Never, and I mean NEVER buy a horse that the prior owner says "Oh I use a western saddle on him, but I don't have it here". Then continues on with "I'm not sure exactly where that saddle is" 

HA! She didn't know where the saddle was that fit him because IT DOESN"T EXIST. :twisted:

All I know is, Chivas, bless his little chubby self, prefers the Barefoot or the Fabtron. He practically refused to move in the Freeform, and acts like he's an old man in the Torsion. Both the FF and Torsion are very soft and cushy on my rear. None of the Wintecs or the Big Horn fit him at all. 

The Fabtron has a big horn that jabs me when I am going up hill, and the seat is barely padded and feels like a ROCK after an hour or so. Also for some reason I can't carry that saddle without banging my legs with the stirrups. This is probably NOT the saddles fault...

So that leaves the Barefoot Cheyenne. NO HORN, so belly is safe. Not very comfortable in the seat, but not as bad as the Fabtron. However, with the long flaps hanging down his side, he is wider than normal causing me to ride in the "splits" position. :shock:

I decided on one last try, a Barefoot for him, but no flaps so hopefully I won't be riding with my legs straight out. I wanted the Atlanta so NO HORN, but got a good deal on a used Arizona. The horn LOOKS a bit small, so hopefully won't be a problem. 

I dearly hope this saddle is in the condition claimed and that is suits me and fat Chivas because I am DONE with the saddle saga! If this one doesn't work, one of us will just need to be unhappy, and I am pretty sure I know which one of us that will be :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: where have you been? Everything ok? Are you in the path of the snow? Hope you, Peaches, and the hens are all tucked up snug. 

*Jan*: Funny poster!! Horse people can't take time off from riding to see a doctor! :gallop:

*Phantom*: Hope you are enjoying Florida and getting lots of riding. Give Duroc and Fluffy a hug and a carrot. 

*Stan*: hello? Been wondering if you got Buggs back home or if the girls are keeping him. 

Benn raining all day, but the wind is howling now. G'night y'all.


----------



## tjtalon

Eole said:


> *
> TJ: you got bucked off your horse-cizer? :eek_color: I figured it was a slow gentle movement.
> *


*It is a slow gentle movemnet. I'm just clumsy.:icon_rolleyes:*


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Very quick pop in.

HP, so excited for you! I too second looking at eBay for similar prices of the brand of saddle.

TJ...bucked off????:eek_color: OH dear! Glad you are unharmed! LOL

Roaddy, have been missing you. In my thoughts!

MR...hold onto your hats! It's a comin'. I can say that with a laugh...as when we get dumped on, all you 'southern' folks are nice and toasty. :wink: WE are on the very cusp of it...don't think we are to get a thing. STAY SAFE! Nice aquarium! missed the decanter pic tho. 

Corgi, you too! 

As for Pipes...thank gosh she is CUTE! She's still a handful! Just recently she started going into my book bag and pulling out papers and running off with them! That's b/c we've stowed away all garbage cans, so she will get into those! OY VEY.

Can I tell you how I :loveshower: my Jay so???? Last night, like many of the last few, I have been picking his feet out, as he gets 'stilts' from the snow. (He still has his shoes on.) Luckily it hasn't been that bad. Last night, by the time I shuffled over to his other front foot, he was already holding it up into the air ready for me to pick out! :bowwdown::clap: He typically will cock the back ones prior to me getting there, but this was a blatent pick up in the air as I got there! He is such an amazing horse. I love him. 

OK, gotta run! Happy FRIDAY!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## GreySorrel

Morning all...started on a new adventure....not sure if I am crazy or what but I am following a dream. A few weeks ago I started at a great dressage barn in our area as a working student and have been having a blast!! I have had a few riding lessons already, until the weather went belly up, and while I have a lot to learn, some bad habits to break, didn't do too bad and was told I have a lot of potential. Trotting for 20 minutes at a post is really showing me that age and not being fit as in my old knees and back were barking at me but I have lost 7lbs and it is getting better!! 

The horses are wonderful, many of them European Warmbloods and brought over from Germany. There is one who is my favorite, he is a Hanoverian gelding and is 18H, a young 8 year old who you have to pay attention to what your doing but when you watch him work....goodness he floats and loves what he does. 

Anyone on the east coast? Careful with this storm coming in as were going to get snow dumped on is and go into blizzard conditions from Friday night on through Saturday with 25-30mph winds!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Went to bed with the winds howling and the rain piercing. Had to take a little something to help me sleep through all the noise so a bit groggy this am. 

Power ok, lots of limbs down in the yard. Lily did not want to explore the yard as usual. Morris is yowling. Heading over to feed horses. 

Have a great day and stay safe


----------



## AnitaAnne

GreySorrel said:


> Morning all...started on a new adventure....not sure if I am crazy or what but I am following a dream. A few weeks ago I started at a great dressage barn in our area as a working student and have been having a blast!! I have had a few riding lessons already, until the weather went belly up, and while I have a lot to learn, some bad habits to break, didn't do too bad and was told I have a lot of potential. Trotting for 20 minutes at a post is really showing me that age and not being fit as in my old knees and back were barking at me but I have lost 7lbs and it is getting better!!
> 
> The horses are wonderful, many of them European Warmbloods and brought over from Germany. There is one who is my favorite, he is a Hanoverian gelding and is 18H, a young 8 year old who you have to pay attention to what your doing but when you watch him work....goodness he floats and loves what he does.
> 
> Anyone on the east coast? Careful with this storm coming in as were going to get snow dumped on is and go into blizzard conditions from Friday night on through Saturday with 25-30mph winds!!


Fabulous opportunity! Follow your DREAM :loveshower:

Would love to see pictures and video! Eighteen hands is too tall for me! Rode a 17.3h Percheron one time and that was enough for me!


----------



## GreySorrel

AnitaAnne said:


> Fabulous opportunity! Follow your DREAM :loveshower:
> 
> Would love to see pictures and video! Eighteen hands is too tall for me! Rode a 17.3h Percheron one time and that was enough for me!


Oh I don't ride this horse, he is the owner/trainers horse and her up and coming FEI hopeful. But I sure love watching her work him. I have to say, my Percheron mares so don't look "tall" anymore...hehehe


----------



## Jan1975

NM, so sweet that he picked up his feet for you! Obviously he appreciates your efforts!

GS, your new barn sounds amazing! And 18hh, yikes! Do you use a stepladder to get on? LOL 20 minutes at a post is impressive. What does the work part of your job consist of? It sounds like a great gig!

Anita, stay safe!


----------



## SwissMiss

Good morning y'all.

Kept up with reading, but don't have enough coffee in me to comment coherently :icon_rolleyes:

But based on the "crazy cat" theme, I had to introduce Schmauer, our cat, hunter extraordinaire...
I'm always wondering what he is smirking about or what is he plotting 

Have a good day and stay safe/warm!


----------



## Happy Place

One more wake up til he's home! Gus, Cash, Scout.....


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hey, *AA*. I am fine. It has been one of those winters. I think cabin fever. Been enjoying all the activity on the 'Over 40' thread. Yea, it is going to snow here, but forecast is only giving 1". No severe freezes. Have been turning Peaches out into the big lot. You know that I am a worry wart. Wake up at night and worry about thrush and the mud and muck. I am hoping that the vitamin and mineral supplement is building a strong immune system. 

*Rick* Sorry you are still unsure about DD's condition. I really hope everything turns out positive for DD and she has a full recovery. It's bad enough for her to be so sick, but the uncertainty is terrible. 

*MR* Beautiful aquarium. Hope you are ready for the snow! Sounds like you are well stocked. 

*SwissMiss* Really like Schmaur. That makes 3 of us with black cats here. My black cat is Sissy*. MR* has Batman, the pistol. Is it my imagination, or do black cats have a unique way about them?

*HP* Hope your uncle is doing better. So happy for you re: your new horse. I know this will the beginning of a lot of good times. Oh and I was wondering, what about the names Travis or Traveler?

*TJ * I really like Empowerment thru Horsemanship.

I know I am missing a lot, but forgive. Time to feed. 

Have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## GreySorrel

Jan1975 said:


> NM, so sweet that he picked up his feet for you! Obviously he appreciates your efforts!
> 
> GS, your new barn sounds amazing! And 18hh, yikes! Do you use a stepladder to get on? LOL 20 minutes at a post is impressive. What does the work part of your job consist of? It sounds like a great gig!
> 
> Anita, stay safe!


Thanks Jan....as a working student I am learning to saddle properly, clean horses, take out, bring in, blanket, being taught how to watch a horse on a lunge and what to look for when they are being conditioned and work, how to recognize suppleness, softness, all the equipment that you use to train and teach a young horse to saddle. How the ride should sit, hand placement, proper posting, bio-mechanics of the rider, everything that has to do with riding classical dressage, including lessons with the trainer/owner. Also proper nutrition or horse and rider...we also help the instructor to tack up, dry off, untack, etc.....I have already lost 6lbs in two weeks just moving! So there is a good side. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Everyone in the path of the blizzard stay safe and warm. I think we are south of the area, but never know. I hope not as I do NOT want to get stuck at work. I have prepared extra food for DD just in case, but the horses would be on thier own. Sometimes I think round bales would work better, but Chivas would so over-eat.


Have you ever tried using round bales? The Psycho Princess will overeat for about a day when we first start using round bales. Then she gets tired of them and stand by the barn waiting on treats. Looking at pictures, she is no fatter than Chivas. 

It is soooooooooooo much easier to just have a bale out there. Of course you have to be able to have a way to handle it. I have a DH and a tractor. Actually, keeping a DH around is probably way more labor intensive than feeding square bales........:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Jan, the horses ARE good for you! The inevitable dirt that you get in your mouth contains good bacteria, and those good bacteria are making your intestines work better.


I love that!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

GreySorrel, Wow, intense training but sounds amazing! And our fitness, nutrition, and the horses is so crucial, too - not sure all instructors teach that. 
Jan, Impressive you run and ride! Very fit - hope you're eating well, too. I am so grumpy and horrible when hungry. You buy that pony? 
SwissMiss, The cat's expression is hilarious! 
Nicker, Jay sounds so adorable! 

For all those in the blizzard's path, freaky weather, and possible hurricane path, stay safe and warm! Stock up on supplies when you can. Raining here and we're supposed to have lesson this afternoon before schooling show tomorrow but ground may be too wet. I'm nervous - never done any show at all and worried I'll fall on my butt since I'm so new! I'll just smile and pretend I meant to do that, lol. With this horrible wet weather, I wonder if show will be moved to another date.


----------



## Blue

Hey all. I've been reading, but just been so darn busy. So, as my response post to everyone, stay safe, stay warm. Use common sense and partake of corn when feasible. Pics of our pets are ALWAYS welcome. Such a nice distraction. Nice to hear from everyone.

Have a dilemma. Not really a dilemma, but a decision on what would be appropriate. As you all know I cashier at TSC. Bottom of the totem pole, but for part time I can live with it. One of the other employees just one step above me found a pair of earrings she had that she didn't like. She's had them for a couple of years and they were still in the packaging. She noticed that I wear a lot of earrings along that style and asked if I would like to have them. I fully expected to pay for them, but she said no, that she really didn't like them and they'd been given to her so no harm no foul. 

Well, I have a pair of earrings that she's always admired and would like to buy a pair someday, but.... single Mom, you know. These earrings aren't my favorites and I would RARELY wear them except with the perfect outfit. Would I be out of line to give them to her? I feel that she would be happy to have them and would wear them more than I would.

What do you all think?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Blue said:


> Well, I have a pair of earrings that she's always admired and would like to buy a pair someday, but.... single Mom, you know. These earrings aren't my favorites and I would RARELY wear them except with the perfect outfit. Would I be out of line to give them to her? I feel that she would be happy to have them and would wear them more than I would.
> 
> What do you all think?


It would be a nice gesture since she gave you a nice pair of earrings - fair trade I think!


----------



## greentree

Forgive me if this is a double post, I cannot find it on the list....

This is Amber....I have had her for a year, next week...


----------



## Happy Place

Blue, I would offer her your earrings. She may love that! Doesn't matter what rung you are on, it's not work related! 

The kids are gone and I am finishing lunch. I have a few more things to do, then I am off for the weekend. DH is still all stuffed up and feeling crappy. He still has to go out to change the tire on the trailer :sad:

I wonder if I will sleep at all tonight :dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

HappyPlace, Hope your DH feels better soon and that you get sleep!


----------



## ellen hays

Well today has been nothing like the pic, but has been different. Strong winds lowering chill factors. Went out and found Peaches shivering. She had hay and a stall to go in, but didn't. I hate to confine her but wanted to give her a chance to dry and warm up.

Ladona I keep thinking about you and your horse babies. I am sure Blue will be fine. Stay safe, looks like yall are getting several feet of snow.


----------



## ellen hays

Greentree Love your pic of Amber. She is a very pretty calico:thumbsup:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys!
Wow, looks like you're having some wild weather over there! Stay safe and warm, and yes, judicious application internally of grapes and corn!

Our wet weather has finally gone, had 8inches of rain in total, very odd for Australian summer! We usually get no rain at all from late Nov until late April. Grass in the paddocks has all germinated. So the horses have quite a bit of green pick. Problem is that when the heat comes back, all the grass will die off before it sets any seed, so autumn's germination might be affected. Oh, well. Nothing we can do to change that, just might have to seed down extra pasture in Autumn. At least all of the water tanks and dams have been refilled!

I have my, hopefully last, check up with the surgeon today! Hope to have the OK to ride, need to try out those new boots! Will do some groundwork with Boston and Rose over the weekend, have a new trimmer coming on Monday to do their feet. Then I hope to get back in the saddle after that. I'm nervous about the new trimmer. I hope Rose trusts her enough to get all four feet done. She has scheduled us as her last visit for the day, so we don't have to rush, and I've warned her in advance of Rose's issues. 

Roaddy, good of you to touch base with us. You and DD have been in my thoughts. 

Anyone heard from Stan?


----------



## Jan1975

SM--love the pic of your kitty! What a cutie, and his coat is so nice and shiny!!

Happy--I was wondering if you'd be sleeping tonight! Drink a few glasses of wine maybe. LOL I'm so excited for you...I can't imagine how excited you must be! This time tomorrow and he'll be home, right??

GreySorrel--that sounds like my dream job. Enjoy!! I WILL work in a barn some day, even if I'm old and in a wheel chair rolling around filling water buckets. :rofl:

Celeste--LOL about your DH comment! 

Maria--I am eating well right now, thank goodness! I do eat a lot, and I've been running for years, so my body is pretty used it. I usually run with friends and we have a lively conversation the whole time, so I'm not exactly maxing myself out. LOL Riding is a lot more difficult for me. And no, we didn't end up buying the pony. I wanted to, but our BO doesn't have room for a pony right now. She wants the pony to live in it's own pen because she thinks the other horses will go after it, and she doesn't have a free pen right now. But, she's selling quite a few horses soon! She's open to the idea, just not right now. 

Blue--I think giving her the earrings would be really nice of you!! 

Greentree--Amber is gorgeous! I love her coloring! (and how are cats so flexible??)

Ellen-that snowy pic is so stunning! Stay warm and safe! I hope Peaches gets warmed up.

My daughter just had a major meltdown at my school (she rides the bus there after her school day) and literally fell to the floor in a puddle of tears in the main office. We came home and I made her go lie in her bed for a bit to chill out, and she fell asleep. It's only 5 p.m. I may be up REALLY late with her tonight if she decides to make this a nap! I will figure out in the next 30 min. if I should wake her up or hope she sleeps all night. She's had a cold, so she's probably tired...I hate it when kids do that! At least it's the weekend. And I'm going out to dinner with friends so my DH can deal with it. LOL


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Well, I have a pair of earrings that she's always admired and would like to buy a pair someday, but.... single Mom, you know. These earrings aren't my favorites and I would RARELY wear them except with the perfect outfit. Would I be out of line to give them to her? I feel that she would be happy to have them and would wear them more than I would.
> 
> What do you all think?


Yup, sounds like an even trade. I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Snowmageddon is a reality now.
Now stuck in a warm house, cold whiskey, full fridge, tough life here.
About 2.5" and really not in full swing yet.

Two bails in each run-in, 200 gallons of available water, and blanketed till Sunday.
Not too worried about water freezing, 1 container has a heater.
My horses perform this really strange act of eating snow.
They get near the fence line and eat a long groove out of the snow.
I think one learned it from the other, only happens when the snow is new and deep.
After 2 days they won't touch the snow and move back to the trough.

I should wake up to the first foot and maybe make 1 pass with the snow blower.
Just wish I could fast forward till Sunday morning.

I'll get some pics in the morning of this fine mess.


----------



## tjtalon

Maryland Rider said:


> Snowmageddon is a reality now.
> Now stuck in a warm house, cold whiskey, full fridge, tough life here.
> About 2.5" and really not in full swing yet.
> 
> Two bails in each run-in, 200 gallons of available water, and blanketed till Sunday.
> Not too worried about water freezing, 1 container has a heater.
> My horses perform this really strange act of eating snow.
> They get near the fence line and eat a long groove out of the snow.
> I think one learned it from the other, only happens when the snow is new and deep.
> After 2 days they won't touch the snow and move back to the trough.
> 
> I should wake up to the first foot and maybe make 1 pass with the snow blower.
> Just wish I could fast forward till Sunday morning.
> 
> I'll get some pics in the morning of this fine mess.


Holy Snowledo, you'all in that mess...


----------



## Happy Place

MR be careful with the shoveling/snow blowing. Protect that heart and your back!

I'll be up in 12 hours, ready to leave to pick up Timmy/Cash/Gus/Scout/Traveler. A friend at work is loaning us her trailer. It's in MUCH better shape than the farmers. Bonus that she is right on the way. Her kids also take lessons with my coaches.

DH is still coughing up a lunge. It's horrible. Exactly what I went through just before Christmas. I bet it will wipe him out picking up the horse. He'll have all evening and all day Sunday to rest and recoup. 

Uncle is still undergoing tests. Dealing with brain bleeds and a lung issue. He's in and out quite a bit. He's a fighter. I know it is annoying the bejebus out of him to be fussed over in the hospital, at least when he's awake :wink:

Ellen, you aren't supposed to have snow, are you? Thought you were too far south for that foolishness.

TJ- Hopefully you will get some quality Spirit time soon. You so deserve it.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I'm so excited for you! No, you won't sleep tonight. Very nice of your friend to loan you the trailer. Tell your DH to get some rest and take extra Vit C and zinc. That cough is nothing to mess with. (I'm a little flattered that the names I suggested are up for consideration!) And you have to completely flood us with pictures! Still sending strong energy for your Uncle.

*Maryland*, hunker down and relax. Everyone has done all they can to prepare. Now just enjoy it!

*Ellen*, Peaches will be fine I'm sure. Do you have a blanket for her? One year a small storm came through that was no big deal, but the jet stream shifted and it ended up hanging over us for days! Cold wet wind. Only time I ever saw Bart cold and shivery. I put him in the trailer and dried him with towels, then put his blanket on. Worked like a dream. Hang tight. This storm will pass.

*Jan*, hope your daughter is ok? O to be a young mother again! Well, maybe not. I've found very little that homemade chocolate chip cookies can't at least put into perspective if not actually cure! Shoot, I think i cured a broken arm with my chocolate chip cookies. 

*Vicki*, how did your check up go today?

I want to respond to more but gotta go.

Be safe~


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys
Check up went sort of well. Ok to ride and do whatever, but he is not happy with the thickness of the scar and the lack of mobility. It seems to be the scar that is causing the probs, nerve seems to be going along well and healing as it should. So lots of massage etc and range of motion exercises to do, then back to see him in four months.

So I did some shopping and came home and did ground work with both horses. Need to get Boston's feet done before I ride and have a new trimmer coming Monday. I'm keen to see how Rose reacts to a new hoof person!

Did wear my new boots for groundwork and still really like them!

Happy, I'm so excited for you! Woo hoo! New horse! Glad you can borrow the trailer, sounds much better than the other one. Tell us as soon as you get him home!

Jan, I wish I was a runner. When I'm fit I love to run, but I'm so out of shape at the moment that I'd struggle to jog my driveway. How far do you usually go? I really need to get back into it. You must be super fit if you can talk AND run!

MR, enjoy the corn!

Koolio, you asked before about ulcers? I know a lot of people getting good results using lecithin both to treat and prevent ulcers, or aloe vera. I did experiment with it for Rose last year, but haven't noticed a huge difference. But she is nuts anyway, I was eliminating ulcers as a potential cause rather than treating proven ulcers (hope that makes sense) The good thing about lecithin is that it doesn't seem to cause any ill effects. Maybe it's worth trying? I bought it from eBay but I can't remember the dose. Could look it up though, I think it was a cup a day?

Stay safe and warm over there guys!


----------



## GreySorrel

*Happy Place*...if your hubby is coughing that bad, see if your doctor won't prescribe something called tessalon perles to him. "This medication is used to treat coughs caused by the common cold and other breathing problems (e.g., pneumonia, bronchitis, emphysema, asthma). It works by reducing the reflex in the lungs that causes the urge to cough." Sp say web md....I keep some around in case I get bronchitis...

*Maryland*...Were down the road from you so to speak in Virginia and looking out this morning the snow is to our bottom board, well, technically you can't see the board at all, so a good 12" to 14" of snow out there. Wind is whipping around, it is bitter cold when the wind cuts through your clothes. Stay safe. LOVE your footer at the end of your comment, a good friend of ours shoots for Team Sig Saur. 

*Jan*....if I can do it, you can do it too, and I am no spring chicken, I especially know this fact when I post! Thank you for the compliment. 

*Greentree*...love you cat, she is so pretty! There is a Maine **** mix in the animal shelter right now with similar markings I so want to go adopt and bring home but, my ACD/Shepherd cross would eat her unfortunately. 

Hope everyone else in this storm is doing okay, their critters are tolerating their confinement and no one gets grumbly or annoyed at one another. Hoping to get some much needed housework done after morning barn chores but the hubby usually has other ideas of what needs to be done.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Hunkered down here. Guessing 14" of snow, right now 26 degrees.
Forecast is still 1-2" per hour. Blizzard yes but wind much less than projected.

Horses seem happy.
I can still see where they ran around when it first started.
Now they have established their little network of paths.


----------



## tjtalon

Today is officially "Happy Gets Her Horse Day"!!

Yay, HP! Yes, tons of pictures, please.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ- Hopefully you will get some quality Spirit time soon. You so deserve it.


Thanks. Me too:neutral:


----------



## Jan1975

tjtalon said:


> Today is officially "Happy Gets Her Horse Day"!!
> 
> Yay, HP! Yes, tons of pictures, please.



I thought the same thin when I opened up the forum today! So excited to hear all about it! :loveshower:


----------



## Jan1975

VickiRose said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Jan, I wish I was a runner. When I'm fit I love to run, but I'm so out of shape at the moment that I'd struggle to jog my driveway. How far do you usually go? I really need to get back into it. You must be super fit if you can talk AND run!


We usually go 3-4 miles during the week and sometimes longer on the weekend. I can run up to 8 miles without much thought...anything beyond that takes some build up/planning. Being "fit" is a funny thing...I can run for miles but someone on here mentioned posting for 20 minutes, and I know I couldn't do that. someone else mentioned posting w/ no stirrups for several laps of the arena and I am REALLY sure I couldn't do that. So, my running muscles and my lungs are fit, but other muscles are really wimpy. LOL



Blue said:


> *Jan*, hope your daughter is ok? O to be a young mother again! Well, maybe not. I've found very little that homemade chocolate chip cookies can't at least put into perspective if not actually cure! Shoot, I think i cured a broken arm with my chocolate chip cookies.


She woke up around 7 a.m. good as new. She's had a nasty cold/cough all week so I guess she needed to sleep that off. Today is the first day she didn't wake up with a nasty cough.

Maryland rider--that sounds like a ton of snow! We haven't had a big snow like that yet this year. I will say I love a good blizzard as long as we have no where to go, but I don't have animals at my house to worry about.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Woops, didn't mean to throw confusion into the mix That pic I posted was from last year. Was going to give you a comparison, and took a pic of Peaches at her round bale with just a dusting of snow. Ok, now this brings on a question. Why was I able to post last years pic but not the current one of Peaches? I am working on it:think::?:

Hope everyone is safe this a.m. Sounds like MR is set for a time for sure. Ladona, couldn't help thinking about you everytime I looked at the weather radar. Hope everyone that got the big snow is safe and cozy:hug:

Going back to coffee and trying to figure out why I can't send recent pics. Any suggestions welcome. I have a cute pic of one of my cats I really want to post here.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Wow, technology, what can I say. Surely ya don't think it's operator error:shrug::beatup: Here's the pic of Peaches at her round bale. The other pic is my cat Bootsie. She's a character for sure:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## NickerMaker71

MOrning all!

Yea! The weekend!  So need it. NO PLANS! Love it!:loveshower:

No snow here....but cold and windy. Real feel 9*. A bit chilly in sleepwear when taking the dog to potty. LOL

MR, glad you are snuggled in. I do enjoy a good snow storm when prepared.

TJ, go have a blast!

HP, can't wait for the story you've been waiting so long to tell! 

BLUE, I say give her the earrings! 

So my NYs resolution is to stop worrying about everybody else, and stop allowing their stupidity to interfere with my life...and their lives are not my circus...and I have been doing pretty dang well! But...I need to tell this story....

So most of you are familiar with Mr. 3:15. He and I HAD been long time friends, I had even introduced him to his wife. Marrage and kids (on his end) has changed him, wife doesn't care for me, and he is ALL about his kids, and of course....I am a no kid person. We used to be very strong teaching partners, but over the years, his dedication to our career has diminished to nil. 

If you recall, near THanksgiving he screamed at me in the hallway, and we really haven't spoken since.....I am still waiting for the apology...which I will never receive.....and that just cut our friendship cord in half. Whatever...I am over that....

Here is just another instance of what a NOT nice person he has become.....So last year, we were asked swap grades. He wasn't happy about it, but that is how the ball bounces. Since we were to swap, I had asked him to just give me his teaching manuals, and I would give him mine...which I did...and he refused to give me his....I had to go in search of 'extra' manuals. :evil:

Just recently, I was remembering that YEARS ago, when I had taught this same grade with him and another we had created all this great stuff. I called the now retired teacher and she confirmed we had created a really nice binder. I went to look in my files....to no avail, I didn't have anything....weird, as I never throw anything like that away. I shift grades so often, I know to keep things safe for the next go round, as it will come. LOL

So....I went to him and asked him if he remembered. Ah yes, he says...there is a binder right here! He waltzes right over to his shelf and pulls a HUGE binder off and hands it to me. :eek_color::eek_color: 

I start looking through it and cannot believe the amount of work that was in it....and ALL CREATED BY ME! When I left the grade, I left it behind so they could use. It is YEARS of hard work put into this binder, and it was on his shelf collecting dust, literally.

What really pi$$es me off is that he sat on the binder this WHOLE TIME! (it's been a good 10 years since I've taught this grade level) He knew exactly where it was, and was unwilling to give it to me for the last two years unless I asked, like yesterday....But in reality, it was ALL MY WORK in there! 

What a selfish, selfish person! He intentionally did that, cause when I asked...he walked right to it.....not like he had to search and wonder if he had anything. Another black mark against him.....what a jerk, selfish.....I can't believe it.

So then, I go over and say....was there a Science binder? YEP! Walks right over and takes it off the self. Now why didn't he give me both???? Turns out nothing in the Science was mine. It was the retired teacher's, so I handed it back and told him...None of this is mine.

This also solidifies that he TOOK from me all these years, and cruised on my coattails. WHat is contained in those binders are wonderful resourses that like I said, took me YEARS to pull together. (also helps remind me of that I am a decent and creative teacher!)

For a person who claims he is the holier than thou Christian....his actions over the past several months leaves me scratching my head. Honestly......I am no longer looking through rose colored glasses....his is out for himself, selfish, and _________. So flabbergasted I can't find the words.

Well...good thing is...I now have my binder back, and I can pass it on to the new S.S teacher. She can really use it....and I can take some of the ideas and use it too! 

Thanks for letting me vent.

Have a GREAT day! Stay warm and safe!!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## greentree

The back yard.....snowing AGAIN!!


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree--so pretty!!

NM - I can't BELIEVE your coworker!! As a teacher, I get what a big deal those binders are and how much work is in them. Now if he doesn't want to use it, whatever, but why wouldn't he let someone else or you? I will never understand self-centered people like that. And to not give you the teaching manuals...how can he not?? Those are not even HIS if he's switching grades. WOW. Just wow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Snowmagedon didn't happen here too badly. Rain all day yesterday which turned to ice by the time I was leaving work. Everything had closed down about 3 pm so roads were mostly empty. Some snow but not enough to count. Like what is in Ellen's picture. Cold out this morning though, and wind still blowing strong so we shall see. 

*Nicker*: sounds like you have a good understanding of Mr. 315, unfortunately doubt he will change back to earlier time. Sounds like he was just using you. Need to keep very low expectations of his character 

*MR*: Fourteen inches and growing! Sounds like a good day to stay in. A warm fire and some corn make it cozy. Those horses must be enjoying their blankets and maybe the snow too. Pictures would be cool

*Blue*: sure, trade the earrings! I remember doing that a lot in my younger days was fun to change it up. 

*Jan*: four to eight miles of running and talking is a lot. Sounds like a lot of fun though to go out a jog with friends. Healthy. Good to hear your DD is better. Crying after school always makes me think bullies are involved. Teens emotions can be so all over the place. 

*Ellen*: don't understand the picture issue, but good you got it figured out!! Cat is a cutie, she is a love-bug

That picture of the snow from last year would make a beautiful Christmas card! You have such a cute farm. 

*VickieRose*: good to know the nerves are healing well. Nerves and mobility are the most important. The scar should decrease over time. Yippee for the horse clearance from the good Doctor! Always good news when you get the "all clear" to ride. 

Hope your new farrier works out well. 
cont...


----------



## ellen hays

*HP *So hope the horse retrieval goes safely and smoothly. Happy for you. Hope I read many a story of you and your pony's escapades. Keep us posted. HAPPY 4 you.


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: four to eight miles of running and talking is a lot. Sounds like a lot of fun though to go out a jog with friends. Healthy. Good to hear your DD is better. Crying after school always makes me think bullies are involved. Teens emotions can be so all over the place.


She's only 5 so no bullies. It's my son that's the preteen.  She was just tired I guess! She is the happiest kid ever 99% of the time, thank goodness. And yes, running is so healthy for me mentally as much as physically!


----------



## VickiRose

Nicker, he sounds like what we Aussies would call a "tosser"  

Love the snow pics
Thought I'd show off a nice summer pic to warm you all up! DS loves to camp, so he and DD are camping in the house yard, and DS cooked us all dinner on his camp stove. Sausages and potato wedges (made from potatoes he grew himself) So we sat out on the verandah to eat. This is the view. You can see Rose and Boston


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: that snow is beautiful! Watch out the load doesn't get too heavy on the roof though.. 

Your cat is gorgeous! Her markings are so clear and what a sweet looking girl. She is showing off her Pilates skills, lol

*Swiss*: quite a scary look on your cat's face; mice must be terrified :shock:

*Happy*: HAPPY HORSE DAY! Good you got a better trailer to use. Timmy needs to get used to some pampering. 

Praying your uncle continues to improve. 

*Corgi*: thinking of you today, hope all is well. 

*Phantom*: hoping your ride is going well. Hoping Fluffy gets another BC


----------



## greentree

AA...you are right...guess I need to get up there and sweep...NOT. 
Last year in March when we had all that snow, our friend's barn fell down...it had been hit TWICE by tornadoes, and when the weather forecast ice, they put BOTH of their trucks in the barn for "safe keeping"....oops. 
The amazing thing is that the insurance still covered it. Now, they are almost finished rebuilding, and going to finish out a two bedroom apartment to live in....they have a mobile home there that did not get touched by the tornadoes!

Ellen, what a cute cat! Peaches is not happy with that round bale....


----------



## Maryland Rider

NickerMaker71 said:


> MR, glad you are snuggled in. I do enjoy a good snow storm when prepared.
> 
> 
> So most of you are familiar with Mr. 3:15.
> 
> 
> I start looking through it and cannot believe the amount of work that was in it....and ALL CREATED BY ME! When I left the grade, I left it behind so they could use. It is YEARS of hard work put into this binder, and it was on his shelf collecting dust, literally.


I am somewhat snuggled in I guess.
Not looking forward to the cleanup.
Estimating 6 hours of snow blowing between today and tomorrow.
The snow is fine and powdery will be able to move through it well.

You need to write off 3:15, ***** all the way.

All that work created by you, keep a copy for yourself.
Too much time spent creating this type of stuff.
For decades I have kept a copy of every AutoCAD drawing and program I have written.
Granted they were digital copies and easy to keep with little physical space consumed.
I have also kept stacks of papers from either copied or scanned materials.
With improved technology I can now scan and save to a PDF, all digital and toss the paper.


----------



## ellen hays

When I finally got Peaches dry and quit shivering, she went out into the barn yard and jumped and reared. Seemed to feel better. Went over to her round bale and had to dominate it I guess. The behind the scenes story is that she had her own salt, water and Bermuda hay at the barn out of the nw wind. She is a very playful horse. She jumps straight up in the air and rears as she is circling around me. Maybe she is a small golden Lippizan. SP She has never charged or reared at me. I am hoping this playfulness is because she is young and she will out grow some of it. She seems respectful of me and let's me enter her stall first when I feed her. I think she was only being playful when she scared me on the trail that day. If I could only ride as fearlessly as MR or PH13. I could probably just ride thru the episodes. This is unfamiliar territory and I am not sure how to deal with it. Don't want to encourage bad behavior, but at the same time don't want to ruin that wonderful happy spirit she has.

Bootsie is a different story. She is sitting on the desk next to me as I post. I read an article some time back that cats show affection by gazing at someone or some cat and will have their eyes partially closed. I began doing the same and slowly closing my eyes and smiling. She has gotten where she will return the gesture over and over. The author of the article describes the action as a felines way of kissing. These animals!!!. I would hate to not have them in my life.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> When I finally got Peaches dry and quit shivering, she went out into the barn yard and jumped and reared. Seemed to feel better. Went over to her round bale and had to dominate it I guess. The behind the scenes story is that she had her own salt, water and Bermuda hay at the barn out of the nw wind. She is a very playful horse. She jumps straight up in the air and rears as she is circling around me. Maybe she is a small golden Lippizan. SP She has never charged or reared at me. I am hoping this playfulness is because she is young and she will out grow some of it. She seems respectful of me and let's me enter her stall first when I feed her. I think she was only being playful when she scared me on the trail that day. If I could only ride as fearlessly as MR or PH13. I could probably just ride thru the episodes. This is unfamiliar territory and I am not sure how to deal with it. Don't want to encourage bad behavior, but at the same time don't want to ruin that wonderful happy spirit she has.
> 
> Bootsie is a different story. She is sitting on the desk next to me as I post. I read an article some time back that cats show affection by gazing at someone or some cat and will have their eyes partially closed. I began doing the same and slowly closing my eyes and smiling. She has gotten where she will return the gesture over and over. The author of the article describes the action as a felines way of kissing. These animals!!!. I would hate to not have them in my life.


Peaches may just be really cold, doesn't look like her coat is very long. Maybe buy her a blanket. Many are on sale right now, so good time to get her one. I prefer the Weatherbeta their Saxon style is good value for the $$. 

Feline kissing! 

Have done the eye closing thing with cats and dogs, but mine usually just go to sleep after a few slow blinks :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA...you are right...guess I need to get up there and sweep...NOT.
> Last year in March when we had all that snow, our friend's barn fell down...it had been hit TWICE by tornadoes, and when the weather forecast ice, they put BOTH of their trucks in the barn for "safe keeping"....oops.
> The amazing thing is that the insurance still covered it. Now, they are almost finished rebuilding, and going to finish out a two bedroom apartment to live in....they have a mobile home there that did not get touched by the tornadoes!
> 
> Ellen, what a cute cat! Peaches is not happy with that round bale....


Way to turn a lemon into lemonade! Would love to see pictures of that barn home. Did they get new trucks too? 

Did you put your horses all up or are they out in the weather? 

Abby playing in the snow pictures would be cute (hint hint)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thought I would share that it is sunny here.....

Also, what a sight! The Amish were cutting blocks of ice from this pond!


----------



## Koolio

Happy - I'm thinking of your today and hoping all goes well with picking up your new horse. Congratulations!

I've been reading a bit, but not responding much as I've been sick with the flu. Yesterday I was home from work nursing a ginormous headache and fever. Today is better as the meds are helping the headache and the fever are subsiding but I still have a deep chest cough and ache all over. As an asthmatic, I know to really look after myself as my risk for a lung infection is higher. DH has been kind enough to feed the ponies for me, but I sure miss them. Hopefully tomorrow I will feel well enough to go out to visit Koolio. No riding, but I'd be happy to go and love him up a bit.

Thinking about my lesson on Wednesday and feeling Koolio was off again, I wonder if it was me. I knew I was off and couldn't catch my breath and realize now that it is because I was getting sick. I wonder if he sensed that and felt I wasn't riding as well and so he responded in kind. I picked up more ulcer medication just in case, but think I need to reevaluate him when I'm feeling better before medicating him again.

I hope everyone is coping OK with the snow. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio--so sorry you were sick!! The flu is so vicious. I bet you are right and your horse sensed it. I hope you are feeling better ASAP!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: The flu is never good, but especially not with asthma. Hard enough to breathe at times (I am one too). 

Weird but thought provoking idea - that you might have treated your horse for behavior caused by a sickness you had. Interesting. 

I hope you and Koolio both improve!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita*: I agree, Schmauer looks quite creepy in that pic  But it shows off his impressive teeth! His upper canines are so long, he looks like a vampire. But apparently they work well for his purpose of providing for himself :wink:. He used to be the bane of the local fauna... Mice were the least of the problem. From hummingbirds to possums, he got and killed them all :shock:
Now that he is older, he is content with the food in his bowl :rofl:








*greentree* what a beautiful cat *grabby hands*

*ellen* Loooove Bootsie! I just want to pet that fluffy fur! And yes, cat "kisses"; love them! I had to laugh about Peaches pawing at the round bale!

*Blue*, I'm late in the game, but I would give her the earrings as well!

*Jan*, meltdowns of 5-year-olds? Tell me about it  We are in exactly the same boat! A good night sleep normally works wonders!

*Happy* Can't wait to hear how it went!!!! You must be sooooooo excited!

*Nicker* Yay for a no plans weekend! Sometimes this is all that is needed! And Mr 3:15??? Talk about juvenile behavior!

*MR* Sounds like you are all set to "enjoy" the snow... 

*Vicki* good to hear that the thumb is doing well... Bummer about the scar tissue though... But that should get better with time!

*Koolio* hope you feel better soon! The flu is no joke!

To everybody else that I am missing - have a good day!


----------



## greentree

Koolio, sorry you are sick..I am fighting something, too. I feel better when I go outside, so it may be psychosomatic cabin fever!

We got the sleigh out! Thankfully, not the good sleigh. DH scraped some trails through the woods, and we went flying! Video at 10.....haha. So nice because it is not so cold!


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> Hey all. I've been reading, but just been so darn busy. So, as my response post to everyone, stay safe, stay warm. Use common sense and partake of corn when feasible. Pics of our pets are ALWAYS welcome. Such a nice distraction. Nice to hear from everyone.
> 
> Have a dilemma. Not really a dilemma, but a decision on what would be appropriate. As you all know I cashier at TSC. Bottom of the totem pole, but for part time I can live with it. One of the other employees just one step above me found a pair of earrings she had that she didn't like. She's had them for a couple of years and they were still in the packaging. She noticed that I wear a lot of earrings along that style and asked if I would like to have them. I fully expected to pay for them, but she said no, that she really didn't like them and they'd been given to her so no harm no foul.
> 
> Well, I have a pair of earrings that she's always admired and would like to buy a pair someday, but.... single Mom, you know. These earrings aren't my favorites and I would RARELY wear them except with the perfect outfit. Would I be out of line to give them to her? I feel that she would be happy to have them and would wear them more than I would.
> 
> What do you all think?


I don't think the trade is inappropriate when both parties are happy with the transaction and it is legal and moral. She likes your earrings and her earrings will widen your accessories for dressing. I think to create an amicable and fair situation eliminates problems down the road. The only thing that might become an issue is that this type of transaction goes against company policy. Then maybe the transaction should take place away from work premises. Hope this is suggestion is ok.


----------



## Blue

Hey all! Trouble with our internet. (where's that head banging emoticon?)

Koolio, seriously, I've had the flu and didn't rest up. Ended up a week in the hospital with double pneumonia. Take care of it and don't push!

Happy, how did it go today? Dying to know!

Haven't been able to access so way behind. Still can't get email (head banging emoticon) 

I gave her the earrings at the end of our shift the other night. I'm glad I did, as she was beside herself with excitement. She never could have gotten them for herself so it was a good thing.

Gotta go


----------



## tjtalon

test vid..

http://youtu.be/O6CFe1669CM


----------



## tjtalon

I need the headbanging icon too...anyway...

The link can be clicked on; I just did a test, the drive home on my favorite dirt road from J's, before traffic/etc hits. Good view of the prairie & the mountains in the weat...


----------



## Happy Place

*The fat pony has landed!*

View attachment 746145


View attachment 746153


View attachment 746161


View attachment 746169


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone..just popping in to say we are weathering the storm ok. We still have power which is a first for us. Our electric company must have made some improvements over the summer.

Hard to tell exactly how much snow we got due to the blizzard conditions blowing snow everywhere. The snow on our back deck is halfway up our sliding glass doors and it was up past my hips in our driveway.

We have been going out to shovel places for Wyatt to use the bathroom and to get snow off the boat cover so it doesnt cave in.

The storm is winding down now but we are being told that roads will not be touched by a plow until Tuesday. That's the biggest problem with snow down here...we are literally not equipped to deal with it. We have a big "monster truck" style 4 x 4 and could probably get out but everyone is being asked to stay home tomorrow to let road crews work.

We have been spending our time napping and watching TV...and being very thankful for electricity.

Been getting updates from the BO. She says Blue is warm and dry under his blanket and he and his field buddies walk back and forth among the water trough, round bale, and the line of trees. Isabella, of course, is inside and dry and probably totally PO'd that she has been cooped up inside.

I will take some pics tomorrow to show how bad we got it. I would love to ride out and check on the horses, but we will probably listen to VDOT and stay home.

Tj- love seeing the land where you live!!

Koolio- feel better soon!

Grey Sorrel- where in VA are you? FarmPony and I live very close to one another. Might we have a third?

Blue- glad you gave her the earrings!

Rick- i hate hearing the news about DD. I hope you get real answers very soon and she can get the treatment she needs.

Ellen- peaches looks very happy with a round bale all to her self! 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

Here's a couple more just because. I brought the saddle home but when others looked it over (remember, I am not a western girl!), they said the tree was warped just slightly. DH could not see it at all. I think I can see it, now that they showed me how to look at it. The owner said to take it and try it. If I like it, I send him a check. If not, bring it back. Guess it's going back.
View attachment 746177


View attachment 746185


----------



## corgi

I posted the same time as HP! Yay! I love him HP. Congratulations!!:
:runninghorse2:

I will leave you all with the look I got from Wyatt last night when I got up to get a drink. We had cuddled all day on the couch and he was not happy that I left him...even for a few moments. He is on my feet as I type this.


----------



## Happy Place

LOL I just realized how small he looks next to DH. For the record, he is over 14 hands and DH is 6'7"!


----------



## tjtalon

HP's horse is home yay!!

That's what I got on again to see...

Leaving now, later everyone. Ladona, happy that your electricity is staying on! And Blue, way cool on the earring exchange.


----------



## greentree

He is JUST adorable! I love him! 

Then corgi puts up a picture of WYATT?? Adorable overload!


----------



## Maryland Rider

HP: Awesome your pony is home.

I am tired, about 4 hours of snow blowing.
I stayed warm and did not over exert.
But it feels nice in a tub full of hot water right now.
Brought the ☎ and a glass o Corn in here with me.
I like my computer much better than the phone though.

More snow until midnight, 18" or so now and growing.
Snow blowing again tomorrow.
Not sure how thw Amish can plow a field with a horse.
Albeit similar to being behing the snow blower.
Doubtful I will go anywhere Monday.
Plow came down my rode once at about 7am.


----------



## greentree

OMG..I just had a thought(first real one today....)! We could hitch up Travis...Timmy..cash...up with my Spirit!! They would make a gorgeous PAIR! They could pull the freight wagon in western parades. We could dress up in 1890's western outfits.


----------



## greentree

MR, we got the Jetta stuck coming into the driveway!! We had to dig with the tractor, snow shovel, salt, then DH got it up to its parking spot. Sometimes living 1/4 mile off the road with hills is a pain. Right now the boys are "tractorizing" something at the neighbor's house!!


----------



## greentree

Sorry for the multiple posts, but this one is for Wyatt...this is Ashley! She loved carriage driving.


----------



## corgi

Awww..Ashley looks like she was having fun. Aren't corgis amazing little dogs??


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: You have such a huge grin! That says it all! You and Timmy made a great pair :happydance:

Your DH will need to get his own horse; his feet might hit the ground if he sat on Timmy. 

*Corgi*: Great to hear from you, was a bit worried. Looking forward to seeing those pictures but be safe! Wyatt is adorable 

*MR*: Four hours with a snow blower? Yikes! Bath and corn sound perfect! :smileynotebook:

Be careful. 

*TJ*: Wow that is beautiful land but looks cold. Is anyone out there? Looks empty for miles and miles and miles. 

*Greentree*: That picture is stunning! Do all your horses drive? I would love to have a ride-n-drive horse 

Since everyone is posting pictures...here is my new ride :biglaugh:


----------



## Eole

*HP*: :clap:That's is a very cute pony! I love his face and your smile. 

*Greentree*: wow, what a beautiful picture! Dog is adorable.
You and corgi are killing me with corgi cuteness: I'm in love with those dogs.

*MR*: hot tub and corn, sheltered from the storm: good choice!

*TJ,* beautiful road and scenery. That means you had a Horse Saturday: must share!!!

*Greentree*: nice cat, beautiful colors.

*Ellen*: I loved the pictures, your cat is gorgeous and Peach looks happy with her bale.

*NM*, do you know what they do with those ice blocks? For their freezer maybe?

*Vicki*: glad you have a green light for riding. Scar tissue may take time, but good to know the nerves healed well. How is the pain?

*Koolio:* take care of that flu. We have bad bugs going around, pretty nasty. Maybe Koolio felt you were off, they are so sensitive.

*Swiss*, you have a regal black cat! I'm also in the black-cat club. Onyx is my skilled hunter, probably responsible for extinction of numerous local species. She attacks me when her food is low or if I don't pet her long enough. Lily is a declawed himalayan rescue, as sweet as can be. I do the "eye-kissing" with her,  she was skittish at first and I believe it helped us connect. 

No horse story as I'm working 7 days in a row. Rushing home after work to clean the paddock before dark. This afternoon, as I was picking frozen nuggets, Buttercup kept following me politely around, begging for a good rub. Those are just priceless moments. :loveshower:


----------



## Jan1975

HP I love every pic of Timmy!  :loveshower: He looks so happy, too! He's even cuter than he was in your first pics. I hope you are ready to post pics DAILY of your new boy.

Anita--is that a chair or an exercise thing? (I bounced on one of those when I was trying to get myself to go into labor but it did not work)

Greentree--LOVE the driving pic! That is such a cool cart and I love how the dog is riding shotgun.

Those of you in the snow--glad you're staying safe and warm so far! 

We had our riding lesson this a.m. and then rode Casper for a bit this afternoon. When my son rides one of our horses, it's really hard for me to ride. Getting out both horses takes so long! And my son freaked out today because Casper was being so wild on the lunge line, so I had to lunge him, and then I didn't feel comfortable leaving to get my horse out. I just have to remember that before June, he had never ridden a horse, and he just got his OWN horse a month and a half ago. It is going to take time to feel confident. He totally lets Casper push him around, so I feel like I have to be there.


----------



## greentree

AA...that horse could be yours, but he does not fit your criteria....you are welcome to come and get him for a trial. The last person that did this consulted a horse whisperer..and she said the horse only wanted to live with ME....I kid you not. He may be just the horse for you. He is out of my endurance mare and a *Bask grandson. 3/4 Arab, 1/4 Paint. 2002 model. 

Is that a new OFFICE CHAIR???

Eole, what beautiful cats !


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA...that horse could be yours, but he does not fit your criteria....you are welcome to come and get him for a trial. The last person that did this consulted a horse whisperer..and she said the horse only wanted to live with ME....I kid you not. He may be just the horse for you. He is out of my endurance mare and a *Bask grandson. 3/4 Arab, 1/4 Paint. 2002 model.
> 
> Is that a new OFFICE CHAIR???
> 
> Eole, what beautiful cats !


Not sure if I should disagree with a horse whisperer but :rofl::rofl::rofl:

WHY does this horse not fit my criteria? I wasn't sure I had any criteria except 15 hands +/- and prefer geldings and red ones! 

Um, not sure what the purple ball thing is. There was a model with a back on it to use as a chair, but decided I didn't want to just use it as a chair. 

I like the holder thing cause I felt like I would fall off of a ball without some way to hold it still. After TJ got bucked off of her exercise rider I thought I better be careful...

Anyway, been sitting on it instead of a chair and trying to simulate a trot


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: beautiful cats! I love long hair and that Himalayan is gorgeous! 

But, are all your critters except the mares black?


----------



## greentree

He is a BIG 14.2... Lol.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> He is a BIG 14.2... Lol.


I rode my 13.2 hand pony many times! 14.2 is plenty big. 

Sounds like he qualifies on the height, the sex, and the color. Not too old, not too young. 

Does he trot? Don't want another gaited. 

The only REAL deficit a horse could have would be TOO HOT. I want a horse I can ride, one that is willing and sane. 

Looked on the box; the purple thing is a "Backless Balance Ball Chair System"


----------



## Celeste

ellen hays said:


> She jumps straight up in the air and rears as she is circling around me. Maybe she is a small golden Lippizan. SP She has never charged or reared at me. I am hoping this playfulness is because she is young and she will out grow some of it. She seems respectful of me and let's me enter her stall first when I feed her. I think she was only being playful when she scared me on the trail that day. If I could only ride as fearlessly as MR or PH13. I could probably just ride thru the episodes. This is unfamiliar territory and I am not sure how to deal with it. Don't want to encourage bad behavior, but at the same time don't want to ruin that wonderful happy spirit she has.


Ellen, this cold weather has my old horses running and kicking up their heels. I mean the old retired crowd. 28 years +. Us southerners, horses and people, get all stirred up about a little cold air.:runningborwnhorse::runningborwnhorse::gallop::gallop:


----------



## greentree

He trots, all right. Molly, his dam, trotted at close to 15 mph. He could get close....he walks like a cat. He could get a 9 on a free walk. I wouldn't call him hot, but maybe ADD...

BBBCS! Of course! I always thought the object was to have to balance the ball?

We just got finished with our snow ice cream. It tasted just like DQ, only no fake stuff. 
We have plenty of snow, but gonna need more cows....


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> He trots, all right. Molly, his dam, trotted at close to 15 mph. He could get close....he walks like a cat. He could get a 9 on a free walk. I wouldn't call him hot, but maybe ADD...
> 
> BBBCS! Of course! I always thought the object was to have to balance the ball?
> 
> We just got finished with our snow ice cream. It tasted just like DQ, only no fake stuff.
> We have plenty of snow, but gonna need more cows....


Oh ADD...impulsive is usually the synonym that comes to mind with ADD...is he impulsive? Like a rocket? 

I plan to balance ON the ball...the backless somehow makes me think of Bacchus so that is what I am going to name him. The BBBCS I mean, not your horse that speaks to psychics...


----------



## greentree

No, his is more focus....it's hard to describe, but it is, I suppose, why he is still mine.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> No, his is more focus....it's hard to describe, but it is, I suppose, why he is still mine.


Hard to understand too. My favorite kind of horse is the kind that is the same if they are ridden daily or monthly. Sane. 

BTW Chivas is only 4.3 hands and I need a mounting block to get on him! It is my left knee, still difficult for it to handle the thrust to raise me into the saddle. Getting better though I can go up steps again without only leading with my right leg. 

G'night all


----------



## VickiRose

Yay Happy! He is gorgeous! And the smiles say it all! 
Corgi, love Wyatt's face expression!
GreenTree, nice horse
Eole, love the black cats. In answer to your question, thumb is not usually painful (unless I do something silly; tried to play cricket with the kids and found that it doesn't like holding the bat!) but likes to send me random stabs of pain to remind me it's there! 
AA, I've wondered about those ball chairs, is it comfy?
TJ, thanks for the vid. It's very flat country, don't know why but I thought you had mountains around there. Geography is not my strength!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, that big empty space is all farmland (milo, sunflowers, hay...not sure what all or if mostly corporate owned or not). There's farm houses every so often.

VickyRose, ti's hard to see in the vid but to the "front" is west & that darker blue line is the Rocky Mountains. Where I live (in east Denver) is about 40 miles from the foothills, where J is is about 60 miles east of that. If you google a topographical map of the US you can see the Rocky Mountain range going all across most of the country & into Canada. The plains start east of Denver then continue across several states...

...that's not a very good geography explanation I'm afraid! Suffice to say I like getting out of Metro Madness & within half an hour can be out where it's open sky.

Eole, the Horse Saturday was helping J sort thru & organize a big pile of stuff in her office (she wanted my help dealing with it, while she's recovering from her 1st knee replacement surgery). It was ankle deep mud where the horses were, so all I did with them was go along the pen edges & give all ten horses (J's 5 & 5 boarders) apple slices. So nothing eventful, just was nice to be helpful to J & be out in the fresh air & quiet to visit the horses.

Spirit did stare at me all the way on my way back up to the house, but I'm pretty sure it had more to do with "where'd the apples go?" than with me!

And, oh, I gleaned a big pile of magazines from the sorting-fest, mostly Horse&Rider & Equus. Will enjoy digging thru all of those.

Going to go catch up on reading. Need more coffee...


----------



## Maryland Rider

More snow blowing soon!
Horses have had their blankets on too long.
They have begun rolling a lot this morning.
Huge smashed down snow areas everywhere.
Pic from yesterday, poor quality with fine snow coming down.








What a mess, not sure I am going to work tomorrow either.
Imagine to DC and home, not!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jan1975 said:


> Greentree--so pretty!!
> 
> NM - I can't BELIEVE your coworker!! As a teacher, I get what a big deal those binders are and how much work is in them. Now if he doesn't want to use it, whatever, but why wouldn't he let someone else or you? I will never understand self-centered people like that. And to not give you the teaching manuals...how can he not?? Those are not even HIS if he's switching grades. WOW. Just wow.


 
I *know*....right! WoW! WHat* spiteful and passive/aggressive *behavior!!!

Not only _that..._..I was his mentor and mentored him through that grade for many years, that is why I left the binder behind. (always with the attachment...if I come back, you get it back.) There is even adapted stuff in there! OMG! You have got to know how long it takes to adapt things!

Last year, my first year back in that grade after about 10 years (and he had been there all that time) I had gone to him several times for help. I needed insight on the 'state assessement' in that grade, as I hadn't ever experienced it before. He wouldn't tell me a thing. :eek_color: Should have gotten the clue then.....that should have shown me right there what a *spiteful person *he is. 

Gosh, I'm a slow learner.....




Maryland Rider said:


> You need to write off 3:15, ***** all the way.
> 
> All that work created by you, keep a copy for yourself.
> Too much time spent creating this type of stuff.
> For decades I have kept a copy of every AutoCAD drawing and program I have written.
> Granted they were digital copies and easy to keep with little physical space consumed.
> I have also kept stacks of papers from either copied or scanned materials.
> With improved technology I can now scan and save to a PDF, all digital and toss the paper.


 Yes, that I have. Makes it a bit ackward when his classroom is right next to mine...but he does a pretty good job of *hiding* so we don't see each other hardly at all. :icon_rolleyes: Very childish in deed. I do believe he has allowed his wife to put things into his head about me.....I told you guys after the 'fight' and after I put his Christmas present on his desk, he called his wife both times.......no joke. What 39 yo man does that? :icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes: *Whatever.....*I am so done with that.

Most everything I now have is digital. Ten years ago...or more...it wasn't like that we would make a copy and put it in a binder to share. 

Live and learn........... I always want to see the best in people.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*HP* You are definitely in your Happy Place since your new spotted baby arrived. Happy is written all over you in those pics. Congrats:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

*Ladona* Wyatt is adorable. I love Corgis. Very nice dogs. Looks a bit dismayed at you getting up and leaving him on the couch. Very serious look. So glad to hear from you after the storm. Also, happy to hear everyone, human and equine, is fine.

*GreenTree* Love the pic of your corgi. Looks like a very happy dog. Nice memories. Love the horse and surry. I guess that is what they are called. Wow, looks like that would be really nice touring around like that. How did you get into that equine activity?

*Natalie* Thanx for sharing the pic of your feline baby. Another black cat within the forum family. And very pretty!! Hope you are staying warm. Still amazes me how people can adapt to such extreme temps as you have. As always, I totally wimped out when the winds started howling around here and the temps started droppin. 

*Celeste* Yeah, it's amazing how we southerners react to the cold and snow! I have noticed how horses seem to perk up when the temps drop. Peaches has always been a pasture pony and she is not really happy about being stalled up. When she dried off and stopped shivering, I let her out. I don't know if her reaction was to tell me 'thanx for letting me out of that box' or just feeling better since she wasn't chilled anymore. She has been more playful around me lately and I hope it is because she feels comfy around me. It doesn't seem aggressive, just playful. I have never been around a horse with such a nice attitude. Love her more everyday.
*
MR* Glad you got thru the storm. Horses look cozy out there with their blankets on. Yep, bet the cleanup is a hassle. I think staying home vs going to DC is the best choice. :thumbsup:

Time to wrench myself away from my coffee and go see about the barnyard kids. Since the wind has died down, Ms. Peaches is happy to eat from her round bale. She sure did like the SE side of the barn when it was so bad the other day. My hens were in their roosting area and seemed pretty content. Of course, the 'girls' never seem unhappy as long as I have their favorite scratch with a heaping helping of dried mealy worms for a.m. feeding. 

Have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Shouldn't be on here...have lessons to write, and I do them best in the morning...but I wanted to share some pictures. 

Eole, the Amish must use the ice blocks in the 'fridges', and of course they do not have electricity. Must be how they keep things cold. Really neat to see them doing that. Prior to the picture, they passed me with a huge wagon pulled by two Belgiums filled with blocks of ice.

HP, you look SO HAPPY! :loveshower: What a cute guy. So happy for you!!! Your DH is really tall, wow!!!

MR, four hours snow blowing??? What in the world are you blowing? Your whole yard? LOL

Koolio, take care of yourself. Wondering, do you feed your horses hay from a bag? I think I read somewhere that by doing that can cause ulcers because their head isn't down in the natural fashion. I kept that in the back of my mind, as I feed Jay from a bag at night, otherwise he gulps his hay down too fast. I dont' worry to terribly, as my vet says she uses hay bags too. Just a thought.

TJ, great footage.

No horse stories here, but did make stuffed shells last night. My mom's neighbor brought over goat cheese, so I stuffed them with that. OMG, it was DELISH!!!!

Got a pumpkin pie in the oven now. Just feelin' Betty Crokery. LOL

Sun was out yesterday, as well as the full moon. Wanted to share how pretty it was.

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, I LOVE the pic of Jay from below! That's hilarious...(and that former "friend" of yours just makes me shake my head...what a JERK).

Was looking at HP's pics again...you look so happy, Happy! And he looks like "Hey, this is okay...I like this". Looking forward to hearing what name sticks.


----------



## NickerMaker71

tjtalon said:


> Nicker, I LOVE the pic of Jay from below! That's hilarious...(and that former "friend" of yours just makes me shake my head...what a JERK).
> 
> Was looking at HP's pics again...you look so happy, Happy! And he looks like "Hey, this is okay...I like this". Looking forward to hearing what name sticks.


 Thanks!! 

It was such a pretty day, I decided to take a few shots. Neither like to stand still long enough to get any good ones....especially Rainn, that is why there are none of her. She would rather eat. LOL

I will have to say the photo shoot was short lived. It was COLD and my fingers were about ready to fall off!


----------



## greentree

Ellen...you asked....lol! I had always wanted to drive, something more kin to a Saddlebred fine harness horse(I always wanted to be elegant.....hahaha...perhaps in another life I was...or will be..not this one!!) 
Anyway, we had moved to the farm in 2004, and I was going past a tiny town tractor place, and there were two buggies in front for sale. I texted DH the photo. It was quite close to our anniversary, and he had a vision of coming home from a day of grueling traffic and work, popping a top on a beer, and riding around on all those country roads with me driving. Of course, I was getting all the grunt work done....and he just rode in the seat, Hahahaha!

No, I did NOT have a horse that drove, nor had I EVER driven....I had never even ridden in a carriage. He went and bought the prettier of the two carriages, and surprised me with it on our anniversary!!

The real surprise, though, was that when they went to get it out of the trailer, the body lifted COM pLETELY off of the frame...NOT supposed to do that! So, that led to the carriage restoration research project...

Gonna post this and continue....


----------



## Blue

Morning'! I'll try to respond as much as I can. I'm missing some pages, but I think something went wrong with my google stuff. Couldn't get emails and kept getting warnings. Switched back over to Safari and got me email there, but still missing some pages on HF. Weird. Think I need to just reset everything?

*Happy*, Yay! I'm so happy for you! He looks great! Glad you're sending a questionable saddle back. Better to ride around bareback than mess up his back with a warped saddle. Can;t wait for pics of you riding him.

*Nicker*, you're post of trouble with Mr. 3:15 was one of the ones I didn't get! I think you should just write him off and turn your back everytime you see him. Love those pics!

*Ellen*, Missed your post as well, but sound like Peaches was just doing the happy dance! When mine have been cooped up for awhile I just let them out to get it out of their system before I even try to saddle up.

*Maryland*, sorry for so much snow blowing, but your horses look comfortable enough. Showed your pic of them to my husband. We've been trying to decide what to build for the horses at our place in the mountains. While a big beautiful barn sounds wonderful, I think in our climate it may be overkill. Is a 3 sided run in enough?

*TJ*, cool video. I too thought you had more mountainous area. That looked like parts of our northern plain area.

*Vicki*, glad your thumb is on the return. 

*Anita*, that ball thing is excellent exercise for the "core". I think you should go take a look at Greentree's horse!

*Eole*, beautiful cats!

*Jan*, it can take awhile for the young ones to gain the confidence for a horse. He'll get it. In the meantime, I think it's awesome that you get to spend time with him.

*Greentree*, so someone took home one of your horses and then had a "horse whisperer" talk to it? And decided to return the horse because he was happier with you? Is that what I'm getting ? Love the picture driving with the little corgi. Adorable!

I'm sure I probably missed some but gotta get going.

True story. I was working yesterday. A man walks in the front door with an opened bag of TSC brand of pelleted horse bedding. Obviously he's returning it for some reason. So I ask him if he wants to exchange it for another bag? And he says, " Of course not! It would be the same. If the horses won't eat this one, then they won't eat another bag." mg:

So I say, "But, sir, it's not feed, it's intended as bedding."

And he says, "I want my money back, none of the horses will eat this."

:frown: I just gave him his money back. My manager found it so funny he called the other store in Prescott and told them about it. They howled with laughter. 

Some people just don't need animals. :sad:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning all, getting a late start because I slept in until 7:30! Was nice but will make Monday harder...

Horses will need to wait a bit for me to have some coffee. Every morning I wish I didn't have to drive to feed them. Would be so nice to just walk out the door and see them. 

*TJ*: Thanks for the geography lesson! I too thought you were in mountains until this video. Janice is a long way out of town. How is her knee doing? We have some that are up walking without walker or cane in two weeks. 

Sorry you didn't get a ride in. Spirit was missing you and a good grooming. They like attention from their special person. 

*VickiRose*: The ball chair was comfortable for a little while. After an hour or so, amazingly my seat bones started getting a little sore. Felt sort of like I had been sitting on a saddle! So I did what I always do mounted, started posting, lol

Hoping your nerve pain gets better soon, may just need a little more time. 

*Nicker*: Interesting hearing about the Amish collecting the ice. Wonder where they would be storing all of it and how long it lasts. Summer time heat must be difficult; maybe they buy ice then? 

*Greentree*: Eager to hear your story about learning to drive. You certainly appear to have mastered the skill quickly based on the pictures you have posted. 

I learnt to drive as a kid; the BO had a whole barn filled with carriages including a horse drawn fire engine. 

I wasn't allowed to drive those ones, just a two wheeled training cart. He always bought teams of ponies and they raised Hafflingers. 

*Ellen*: Do you think Peaches would like a ball to play with? One of those horse balls with the handle on top. Or maybe she would like a pasture pal; maybe a goat?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> *Nicker*, you're post of trouble with Mr. 3:15 was one of the ones I didn't get! I think you should just write him off and turn your back everytime you see him. Love those pics!
> 
> . :sad:



Yes, I'll pull a 'boss mare' on him. Turn my back on him each time he comes around! LOL 

Really, like I said, rarely do I see him anymore as he 'hides' in his room. No skin off my nose. I think I now have everything that was 'mine'...I hope.

And unless I need something...like the binder, I have pretty much refused to talk to him. Don't need that in my life.


----------



## greentree

The story con't....

In DH's research for local (that is, hopefully in the state of Texas!) knowledgable carriage people, he ran across an Irishman that knew carriages and trained horses, but he was difficult to pin down. Then one day, we were 70 miles from our house, and we saw this weird thing in the back of a Dodge dully, at a gas station. DH says,"THAT'S a carriage!! Maybe THEY know this guy!!". It WAS that guy...Tom O'Carroll. 

We set up a time to meet, and then arranged driving lessons with him for me. DH picked his brain about restoring the carriage. My DH likes to use tools...but "measure twice, cut ONCE" ?? ?? You must be kidding....we have a LOT of scrap wood from projects! He was determined, though to put this thing back together as it should be, and drive it. Keep that "strolling down the country road with beer in hand" image in your head.....

I did a couple of arena lessons with Breck, the wonder Morgan. Then, we headed down the road (it dead ends into a prison...) into the tiny community of Courtney. There, we got a chance to encounter dogs, some chained, some not, tractors, etc., how to turn the carriage without getting it in the culvert, etc.

We started discussing horses of mine to train, and I said Tootsie, the 1/2 Arabian, 1/2 Saddlebred....Tom thought that might be a bit HOT for a beginner driver. I said you take her for a month, and if you don't think her suitable, we will try something else. 
After about a week, he was saying that she was the most willing animal he had ever worked! 

In the meantime, we have discovered that what Tom actually trains is called a Combined Driving horse. That there is a dressage test, a marathon course, and a cones course. How is it possible that ONE person can have THAT much FUN?? That it is FAST, and precise, and dangerous?? That *I* would LOVE it!?! That it takes TWO people...and one of them has to HANG off the BACK of the carriage?!? And I expect my DH to be that PERSON?? Talk about rolling on the floor, laughing....remember the vision??

Meanwhile, Tom's SO is building a carriage shop, so that she can showcase a sell these beautiful antiques that she loves. 

Just to break up the story....here is an early picture of Tootsie, doing a show at Tom's, my friend Catherine navigating(that is what the ballast person is called..the navigator)


----------



## Jan1975

Blue, that story is hilarious! :rofl: The poor horses, I wonder what they thought? :lol: HOwever, I will say I'm a bit worried about what the horses ARE eating!

Greentree, I love that you literally bought a cart before a horse. Sounds totally like something I would do. I haven't tried snow ice cream but it sounds good! We haven't had a significant fluffy snowfall yet this year. Boo. 

Ellen, glad Peaches is eating her hay now! 

NM, I can't believe you even mentored that teacher! Crazy. I love your pictures! 

Maryland, your horses look so cozy in their shed! 

tjtalon, I'm having my coffee too. I still don't feel QUITE ready to face the day so I am going to have another cup.  I'm going to pick up our grocery order at 10 and then going running at noon, then hoping to hit the horse barn solo for a bit either this afternoon or tonight. 

Since everyone is sharing pics, here is my non-snowy pic of my son riding Casper yesterday.


----------



## Happy Place

AnitaAnne said:


> Hard to understand too. My favorite kind of horse is the kind that is the same if they are ridden daily or monthly. Sane.
> 
> BTW Chivas is only 4.3 hands and I need a mounting block to get on him! It is my left knee, still difficult for it to handle the thrust to raise me into the saddle. Getting better though I can go up steps again without only leading with my right leg.


Anita- I was feeling all funny about having to use the mounting block for Timmy. He's short, but my knee doesn't bend enough to get in the right position. Then I also can't push myself up there. I can get up into my raised chicken coup using my right leg, but not my left. It's the same motion and height as mounting! I did notice that I use my arm strength more than legs to get up there tho.

My old dog Briar is having a hard time getting up and down today. If a massage him all over for a few minutes, he does better but he shakes sometimes. Last week when we went to see Timmy, Briar had difficulty breathing in the evening. He goes through bouts of that, congestive heart failure? Enlarged heart? I was going to take him to the vet the next morning, I thought it was his time. Nope, in the morning he was fine! We knew we would not let him suffer through nights like that again tho. Since then his breathing hasn't been an issue, only occasional labored breathing. Today he is breathing fine but was sitting looking at me and he cried out when he tried to stand. I massaged him really well and he stood up, then laid down. He looks comfortable now, just have to watch. :-(

Going to ride after lunch today. Have to clean my bridles and see what fits him. DH doesn't quite understand that my old reins are english, cracked and not the same color as either my western or english bridle and I want matching stuff LOL. I also want a waterproof blanket for the eventual below zero temps, high winds or freezing rain. DH said since Timmy didn't have a blanket before, why would he need one now? Fine. I'll wait. But if I hear or see that he is shivering, I'm going right to the store to buy one full price instead of shopping now while they are on sale and I can get one cheaply through Stateline Tack.

4H tack sales are just revving up. I got an invite to come to a big one as part of the sale. My friend said that most of the good stuff gets sold during set up time and is gone before the general public can come through! I have just enough time to go through all my stuff to decide if I want to part with anything. I know I have some pony rainbow reins and a couple halters that are too big for Timmy. I will probably try to sell my Abetta saddle at that time as well.


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree I love that picture! That type of event looks like so much FUN!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Morning'! I'll try to respond as much as I can. I'm missing some pages, but I think something went wrong with my google stuff. Couldn't get emails and kept getting warnings. Switched back over to Safari and got me email there, but still missing some pages on HF. Weird. Think I need to just reset everything?


Yes, reboot. That is the same kind of crazy stuff that happens on my new computer. Rebooting seems to take it away for a few days



Blue said:


> True story. I was working yesterday. A man walks in the front door with an opened bag of TSC brand of pelleted horse bedding. Obviously he's returning it for some reason. So I ask him if he wants to exchange it for another bag? And he says, " Of course not! It would be the same. If the horses won't eat this one, then they won't eat another bag." mg:
> 
> So I say, "But, sir, it's not feed, it's intended as bedding."
> 
> And he says, "I want my money back, none of the horses will eat this."
> 
> :frown: I just gave him his money back. My manager found it so funny he called the other store in Prescott and told them about it. They howled with laughter.
> 
> Some people just don't need animals. :sad:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You can't fix stupid!


----------



## Celeste

HP, don't worry about using a mounting block. It is easier on the horse's back and it causes less bending, stretching, and warping of your saddle. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## greentree

Blue, I HEARD that laughing all the way over HERE!!!! That is hilarious!!!
Yes, I sold him to the lady...only she would not have the money until she got some dividend, or something...I mean, she called me looking for horse(I have known her a long time, from horse shows). We were actually on the road, with the horse in the trailer, having driven him for a week ALL over Kentucky. So he seemed to fit her ok....I think she had seen him at the ONE show he had been to....

She got him home, and started calling me...he does THIS....and I would say, I have owned the horse since he was born, and he has never done that. I think she called me 4 or 5 times. Then she decided he was not bonding with her...she needed more affection. (I think this is where the horse whisperer came in....)

So , I sold her his 1/2 brother(by Spirit...you cannot GET more affectionate than that), and she had Tom train him....but I STIL l got calls..."he nips", "he lifts his leg"....There is an entire story there...really need a ghost writer to write a book, huh??


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, cool video. I too thought you had more mountainous area. That looked like parts of our northern plain area.
> 
> 
> none of the horses will eat this."
> 
> :frown: I just gave him his money back. My manager found it so funny he called the other store in Prescott and told them about it. They howled with laughter.
> 
> Some people just don't need animals. :sad:


Blue, yeah, when Colorado is mentioned, people just think "mountains". And that's true. They're lots & BIG. Make it over the top going west then you're on the Western Slope & out there is miles & miles & miles of true Horse Country. (Where Nicker was in Black hawk is just up from the foothills; keep going & the mountains get very big & real...for a long time!)

I don't go there. Have been clear up there & it certainly is beautiful, but I just like being close enough to the edge of metro Denver to get out on the plains a bit. The plains kinda "roll" of course, until they reach Kansas & then it's flat flat flat (& thru Nebraska, for a great deal of it). Then things get more roll-y as you approach Iowa...

And for that guy returning the bedding...I DESERVE A HORSE, LOL! Geez, even I would know better than that!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: Tootsie looks fabulous in that picture!! I have always wanted to do the 3 day driving, but no navigator:sad: How fortunate you were to get lessons from Tom! You _*must*_ write that book!! Maybe Nicker or Jan can ghost write for you. 

Can one be a navigator with a beer?  Your DH sounds like a prince to buy you a carriage! So wonderful to have a DH that is supportive of the horse addiction...

Eager for more of this story

Did that NP have any horse experience at all? She sounds like a 3:15 :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> HP, don't worry about using a mounting block. It is easier on the horse's back and it causes less bending, stretching, and warping of your saddle. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


THIS. All the experts say the same thing! BTW Chivas is 14.3H not 4.3H :redface:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *TJ*: Thanks for the geography lesson! I too thought you were in mountains until this video. Janice is a long way out of town. How is her knee doing? We have some that are up walking without walker or cane in two weeks.
> 
> Sorry you didn't get a ride in. Spirit was missing you and a good grooming. They like attention from their special person.


She sure is, AnitaAnne (well, not horribly, but it's still a 60-sh mile round trip for me). Now you'll can see why I just don't pop over there quickly, & you can also see why I don't do it in awful weather...nothing stops a prairie blizzard.

J is doing really well, she said yesterday that she "turned a corner". There had been issues with getting her meds adjusted, but now it's good. She was up walking when I got there yesterday, doing her kitchen clean-up. No cane, she refuses. She said she'd only have had a wheelchair if she'd had had both knees done at the same time. She showed me her knee & a book she had on the procedure (Holy Revamping. That really is miraculous what can be done). I had to try & keep her from trying to haul a$$ around her office 'tho. By the end of 3 hrs the knee was swelling & she needed to go elevate her leg & do a pain med. 2nd sx will be in the spring, on the left knee.

You think Spirit was missing me? I want to think so...


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> BTW Chivas is 14.3H not 4.3H :redface:


I DID giggle at that, that was cute!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! My fever has fully broken and I feel human again. I've been trying to keep up to all the posts, but couldn't see any pics on my ipad and the conversation was all a little fuzzy. Now, on the laptop with a clear head and pics, everything makes so much more sense. 

Happy - You look so thrilled with your new boy and he is lovely! Congratulations! I think you should get a blanket and anything else you think you will need before you will need them. Once that shivering starts, you don't want to spend the time shopping. I recommend a rain sheet and a fleece cooling sheet to use as a liner. That way, if he sweats up after ride, you can use the cooler to help wick the moisture away and you have a 3 in one blanket for little money for all sorts of weather.

TJ - I love the video! With the mountains to the west, it looks a lot like southern Alberta, just a little flatter. It is so good to get out of the city. I am fortunate to live outside of the the city, but I work in a city of nearly a million people. There is a place on the highway where I feel a huge sigh of relief knowing the city is behind me.

Eole - Nice cat! I also have a black cat, Maude, who looks so much like yours. My brothers in laws are both superstitious about black cats and won't have one on their property. Good thing I am not as Maude is the only cat out of 5 that we have had that has lasted. I think she sent the others away to get all the attention.

Greentree - Oh driving!! How fun!! When I was a kid, I used to drive a doctors buggy with a clyde cross at an 1890's historic park. We also used full clydesdales to pull the hay wagon and do chores. They also had a 6 horse hitch on a beer wagon we drove in parades and exhibitions. I didn't drive, but rode along after braiding up the horses manes and tails in the morning. I gotta find a picture... We had to dress in the style of the period, so I dressed as a boy when doing chores, but when driving the buggy or riding side-saddle I wore a yellow 1890's style dress and straw brimmed hat that belonged to my great grandmother. I'll have to find a picture somewhere...

Anita - I need one of those bouncy balls! Miss Lucy put an end to my yoga ball... :-( Did you post pics of your new saddle too?? I am using DD's dressage saddle and posted my Equipe saddle for sale. Once it sells, I will look for one that fits both Koolio and I really well.

Ellen - glad to see you popping in and that all is well.

MR - that's just a little bit of snow... Nothing to worry about... LOL! It is all a matter of perspective and I know you southerners aren't equipped for such weather like we are up north.

Jan - lucky you to get your son riding! He looks good up there!

Nicker - I've never fed out of a hay net, always off the ground. It is too bad you are having difficulties with Mr 3:15, but now you know what he is, and you have what you need, you can move on and not let him upset you any more. 

Celeste - I've recently started using the mounting block and wonder why I haven't for all these years...

Corgi - glad to hear you have weathered the storm. Your dog is a cutie! How is your mom?

I am sorry if I missed anyone. Have a great day!


----------



## tjtalon

...right knee, not left knee...left knee was the one that was done this time.

I'm directionally challenged...


----------



## Koolio

Greentree- I wonder if some horses just don't jive with some people. Maybe that is what happen with your horse? I still don't know why Himmy acted so badly with NP. NP wondered if Himmy was uniquely attached to DD and said she seemed upset that DD "ditched her". Himmy is settling in better at home now, so there is nothing to do but move on. Sometimes I wonder what a psychic would tell me Himmy is thinking.

I am planning to go out to see Koolio today. Not sure if I'll ride or not as I'm still pretty weak. I did pick up some rice bran and mineral supplement for him to try to help him build his toppling a little better. I don't know if I mentioned that I did ride him on Thursday (before I got really sick) and he was much better than Wednesday. It wasn't a hard ride, but enough that I wonder if I don't have to treat his tummy again. I'll evaluate him again today and see how he goes. At the very least, he will get some extra food and some extra attention.
I found some exercises to do with him in the barn to get him to lift his back using some massage and pressure point techniques. I may try these out with him today. There are a number of in-hand exercises I can do too, but not until I can catch my breath better.

Hopefully I'll get some time with the other ponies at home today too. They all need a good grooming. I must remember to take pics.


----------



## ellen hays

*AA * I think Peaches would love a ball to play with. Been eyeing a peppermint scented one with the handle. If she likes that I am thinking about buying one of the big ones you see clinicians use. I think that would be as fun as working with the tarp. You have convinced me. End of the month, and will have some money. Must just break down and get her one:thumbsup:

*Greentree* I am enjoying your horse vehicle escapades. Thank you. I am, of course, eager for more stories. The pics of Tootsie pulling the wagon is awesome. I have seen some competitions of that sort before on, I think, RFD. Wow, never a dull moment for sure. Keeps you sitting on the edge of your seat:eek_color: If you hear of anyone in the area around nw Alabama that might be a good trainer for teaching a horse to pull a buggy, would you pass it along to me? Again, thanx for the story of you equine driving history:clap:

*Jan1975* I am glad she is eating her round bale again also. I guess she is like her mama and can't tolerate cold temps very well. She really enjoyed me delivering her food at the barn. Love the pic of your son on Casper. With a little time, he will be putting Casper thru his paces. Working with him around horses is a wonderful way to share time together. 

*TJ* Saw the mountains in the distance I think. Made me remember the trip I made thru Colorado. My fav place was Estes Park. Beautiful place.

*Nickers* Really enjoyed the pics of Piper and Jay. Enjoyed the story about Jay picking his feet up for you. Before long, that boy will be cleaning his own hooves.

*Blue* I really enjoyed your story as well. What's so funny is the guy is broadcasting his mistake to the world calling other stores about it. Even after you told him what is was and gave his money back. What was that all about LOL? Don't know how you kept a straight face:icon_rolleyes::rofl:


It's Chinese buffet day, so will be stuffed like a Thanksgiving turkey by this p.m.. But, before I started to get ready I just had to comment on the posts here. This is such a fun place. See ya! And have a good day.


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio said:


> Good morning! My fever has fully broken and I feel human again. I've been trying to keep up to all the posts, but couldn't see any pics on my ipad and the conversation was all a little fuzzy. Now, on the laptop with a clear head and pics, everything makes so much more sense.


So glad you are feeling better. Can't think of a good time to be sick, but flu just seems harder to get over when it's bone chilling cold. Bundle up, so you don't have a relapse.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Greentree, Luv that wagon pic! 
AA, I've seen the horses at my barn very happy with their ball that has a handle. 
Jan, So cute to see your son Casper and the horse! How'd you post the pic?? Glad you're eating better and I admire your sticking with a fitness routine. I tend to be really good with exercise then go into a serious rut for a while. Riding has gotten me out of the rut though 
EllenHayes, Gotta luv those Chinese buffets! haha We are becoming regulars at the local Chinese/Thai place near our house esp when we're too tired to cook. 
Koolio, Glad your fever broke! Take it easy though - hope your horse is doing better. Sounds like he's getting a lot of tender loving care even when Momma's sick  
Everyone else: Was so busy after our horse show yesterday, I missed so many posts! Lila and I won some ribbons - we only did walk/trot division, 8 classes. I placed 1st, 2nd, 3rd and four 4th place. Lila placed 2nd, 3rd, and 4th - waiting on the final results via email. It was freezing cold yesterday and we had snow flurries - IN FLORIDA!! 1st time in 41 years I've seen it and of course, flurries while we're trotting in the show getting judged. Life is full of crazy moments and that was definitely one of them!! Had a blast - was exhausting and I'm mad my DH forgot to take video. He's fired. I'll get my teen daughter to do it next time but that won't be for a good long while as we need to learn English riding first.


----------



## tjtalon

ellen hays said:


> *AA * I think Peaches would love a ball to play with. .
> 
> *TJ* Saw the mountains in the distance I think. Made me remember the trip I made thru Colorado. My fav place was Estes Park. Beautiful place.


I think a ball is a great idea, Ellen! From the sound of her personality, she might really like one

Yes, that strip of darker blue you can see is the foothills reaching up higher, then on top of that: see the white patches on the blue below the sky? That's the beginning(s) of the Front Range. Those snowy peaks are WAY high, can only really see them from farther out (on a clear day...which is rare from Denver pollution, to the northwest I can see Long's Peak, which is by Colorado Springs [some 80ish miles away from me, I think]). Yes, Estes Park is in a beautiful area (have only been there once).


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

HP, how's the new horse settling in??
TJ, been dying to see Colorado - DH went for work but I couldn't go with him. I'll look for your video here. I've always wanted to trail ride around there and try skiing (baby bunny slopes for me). On my bucket list!

As for mounting blocks, I'm 4'11'' so unless I'm getting on a kiddie pony, mounting blocks are my best friends. If anyone is selling a good quality English saddle(all purpose would be best), I'm in the market - my instructor does not have one that fits me well. And I decided to buy one for instruction use that I can sell later. Hope weather is calming down for everyone! At least I'm heading south this week to Orlando - weather slightly warmer there.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: Good idea on the ball!! I hope she likes it. She is Southern so hates the cold! Get her a blanket. I can look through my blankets and see if there is an extra one in her size to send you. Just measure her from the middle of her chest to her point of hip or tail. 

*Koolio*: So good to hear you are feeling better. You know not to do too much to keep from relapsing. 

My belief is that it is very frightening for a horse to change owners. That would break their trust and sometimes takes a while for them to trust a new person. Maybe even grief at losing their person and pasture buddies. I like to give new horses some time to recover and have extra spoiling for a while. 

I have seen horses that have been sold frequently have such a sad look in their eyes. Just a real defeated look about them. After some time and consistency, they perk up and get such a more lively look. My Dreamer is one of those, never had anyone to care. Now he watches me like a hawk and is frisky yet very willing. 

Dram was thrilled to be home, it was so obvious. He hollered out to everyone and went right to his stall. There was no "new horse in the pasture" rambunctiousness, so quite clear everyone remembered him too. He had been gone for over a year and a half. 

I am no horse whisperer, but have spent a lot of time just observing my horses and herd dynamics. So many folks will think I am "humanizing" horses, but i don't believe humans are the only ones who have emotions either. 

The saddle is not here yet, maybe next weekend. There is no saddle shop nearby that i can go try these out, so have to buy and then sell if they don't work out. It gets *VERY COSTLY* doing it this way. Hoping to finally have a match for him and me, then the selling will begin. I am a bit hesitant to sell the kids saddles, but the youngest DD should be fine with an adult saddle.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Jan, I just realized I named your son Casper but that's the horse! hahaaa Oh my, I need sleep.
If anyone can share how to post pics on here, that'd be great. I cannot find instructions here how to do that. And luv the pet pics, I'd really luv a dog but perhaps next year. We do like our spontaneous trips.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - I love the video! With the mountains to the west, it looks a lot like southern Alberta, just a little flatter. It is so good to get out of the city. I am fortunate to live outside of the the city, but I work in a city of nearly a million people. There is a place on the highway where I feel a huge sigh of relief knowing the city is behind me.
> 
> 
> 
> started using the mounting block and wonder why I haven't for all these years...


Good to hear that you are feeling better. Flu is nasty stuff...& asthma on top of that, gads. Ellen's right, bundle up...& don't overdo.

J by & large swears by & insists on a mounting block for her students, because it's better for a horse's back (she also teaches mounting from both sides, for trail-riding...never know which side one might have to get off or on).

Yes, that's exactly what I feel on getting out of the city & onto that dirt road, a big sigh of relief. Even 'tho the infamous Tower Road (which I get on at the edge of the city) becomes pretty much open space after awhile (after "Hotel Row" & businesses/office buildings, a lot supporting nearby DIA), I don't really breathe until I reach that dirt road. It's like all my worries drop out of my head & all I see is the expanse of land & sky, & my heart gets happy knowing that I'm getting close to where J's horses are.:loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Greentree, Luv that wagon pic!
> AA, I've seen the horses at my barn very happy with their ball that has a handle.
> Jan, So cute to see your son Casper and the horse! How'd you post the pic?? Glad you're eating better and I admire your sticking with a fitness routine. I tend to be really good with exercise then go into a serious rut for a while. Riding has gotten me out of the rut though
> EllenHayes, Gotta luv those Chinese buffets! haha We are becoming regulars at the local Chinese/Thai place near our house esp when we're too tired to cook.
> Koolio, Glad your fever broke! Take it easy though - hope your horse is doing better. Sounds like he's getting a lot of tender loving care even when Momma's sick
> Everyone else: Was so busy after our horse show yesterday, I missed so many posts! Lila and I won some ribbons - we only did walk/trot division, 8 classes. I placed 1st, 2nd, 3rd and four 4th place. Lila placed 2nd, 3rd, and 4th - waiting on the final results via email. It was freezing cold yesterday and we had snow flurries - IN FLORIDA!! 1st time in 41 years I've seen it and of course, flurries while we're trotting in the show getting judged. Life is full of crazy moments and that was definitely one of them!! Had a blast - was exhausting and I'm mad my DH forgot to take video. He's fired. I'll get my teen daughter to do it next time but that won't be for a good long while as we need to learn English riding first.


Congratulations!! That is fabulous!! :clap::clap:

I have two Wintec Pro Dressage for sale. I have jumped up to 2 feet in mine and trail ridden in it too, so not all purpose style but still very versatile. They both have the CAIR and the adjustable gullet. One size 16" & one size 17.5


----------



## tjtalon

CityslickerfrFla said:


> If anyone can share how to post pics on here, that'd be great. I cannot find instructions here how to do that. And luv the pet pics, I'd really luv a dog but perhaps next year. We do like our spontaneous trips.


I know there's a way otherwise (more direct), but I send pics to my email, whether from camera or phone, download into MyDocs or MyPics. The I get them from there to PhotoBucket, hit the IMG thingy at the bottom of the pic in PhotoBucket, copy & paste onto the msg block on the forum. Like I said, there's different ways, but Celeste told me this method way back when I started on here, so I like it, it works for me,gets the job done


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Jan, I just realized I named your son Casper but that's the horse! hahaaa Oh my, I need sleep.
> If anyone can share how to post pics on here, that'd be great. I cannot find instructions here how to do that. And luv the pet pics, I'd really luv a dog but perhaps next year. We do like our spontaneous trips.


Dogs like trips too! Mine always come with me. Not on planes but i mostly drive everywhere. 

Look below the "post reply" box after you type your message and you will see a button that says "Manage Attachments" click on it, find your file through the link, then make sure to upload before you exit the box.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Pics!*

Thanks *AnitaAnne *and *TJ! *Below are pics from our lessons few weeks ago, trail ride at Lawton Stables over Xmas break, and yesterday's show ribbons!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

AnitaAnne said:


> Congratulations!! That is fabulous!! :clap::clap:
> 
> I have two Wintec Pro Dressage for sale. I have jumped up to 2 feet in mine and trail ridden in it too, so not all purpose style but still very versatile. They both have the CAIR and the adjustable gullet. One size 16" & one size 17.5


Thanks *AA*! I'll tell my instructor! How much are you selling them for? I have no clue what size he wants for me.


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Thanks *AA*! I'll tell my instructor! How much are you selling them for? I have no clue what size he wants for me.


Those ribbons are impressive!! Your DD is adorable and looks very proud of herself. 

$350 plus shipping, your choice. Comes with leathers and stirrups, just will need a girth and are ready to ride. 

I bought them both new, and they were used lightly for about 2 years. Very few marks on them. 

These are not the newest style BTW. I am keeping the other two Wintecs, at least for now. I also have a 16" Torsion treeless for sale $650 with western fenders and stirrups (no horn)


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*AA, *I don't care about style so much as the right English saddle that will last a few years, is adjustable, comfortable, and good for all around practice. I'll tell my instructor - believe he has girths. As I'm clueless about saddles (although I read Wintec all purpose saddles are good), I figure my instructor should help me choose one that won't break the bank. My lil one was proud of herself and of course, the fact we were eating cheese quesadillas when I took the pic helped. lol She's like me, when hungry, we're quite testy and not-so-nice. Believe the word is "hangry" hungry and angry at the same time.


----------



## Jan1975

tjtalon said:


> I know there's a way otherwise (more direct), but I send pics to my email, whether from camera or phone, download into MyDocs or MyPics. The I get them from there to PhotoBucket, hit the IMG thingy at the bottom of the pic in PhotoBucket, copy & paste onto the msg block on the forum. Like I said, there's different ways, but Celeste told me this method way back when I started on here, so I like it, it works for me,gets the job done


I do very much the same thing. I don't use Photobucket, but I use another online hosting place (Smugmug). My phone automatically uploads all of my pictures to my Smugmug every time I plug it in. And no, my son is not Casper. LOL that's the horse. 

Edited to add: obviously you figured it out Maria!  GREAT pics! Your horses are so cute and your DD looks so happy w/ those ribbons.


----------



## greentree

Here is the 2016 sleigh video.....staring JR, the Mennonite Morgan SuperHorse! 

https://youtu.be/yKOfiyCli38

Happy sleighing!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Greentree, OMG, that looks like so much fun! Love those bells! Look at that snow, have some friends stranded in DC due to blizzard but man, is that pretty! JR is one very handsome strong horse. I keep reading how great Morgan horses are. Would love to ride one/meet one someday.


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Here is the 2016 sleigh video.....staring JR, the Mennonite Morgan SuperHorse!
> 
> https://youtu.be/yKOfiyCli38
> 
> Happy sleighing!


I'm officially moving in with you. That looks like SO MUCH FUN!!


----------



## greentree

Omg, Maria, you both did GREAT!! And so cute!! Both of you! It is a real accomplishment for both of you!

I loved showing...I refuse to show against the kids...when Billy Joe and I were doing the San Jacinto show series, there was a lady named Eileen that I buddied up with. She and I were at almost every show. When they would combine our adult class with the kids, we would gripe because it was not fair....they were young and spry and had all afternoon to work horses after school, but we had full time jobs, plus families.....hahaha, and I can remember the exact scenario when I was a teenager, and they would combine US with the adults....we would say it was NOT fair, because THEY had all day to work horses, and We had to be in school, plus do homework!! 
That was way back before most women worked full time....the olden days, lol!


----------



## greentree

Come on up, or down, in Jan's case! We have guest suite....and as DH puts it...a complete vacation destination! The trails in snow are gorgeous, we could have sleigh rallies here if the snow would stick around a little longer!

Thanks! I am pretty proud of JR...I paid a couple of hundred bucks for a lame horse...and wound up with a super horse!


----------



## Eole

*AA*


> Clicker training sounds interesting. Have never seen that done. The Dressage people all poo-pooed that idea because one can't use a clicker (or make any noise) during a test.
> 
> You had to tow a Subaru out of a ditch? The whole reason I bought "Stu" the Subaru was so that I WOULDN"T get stuck in snow. :dance-smiley05:


 Clicker: it's a training tool for learning new skills. It is not a cue to do something, so you don't use it when the horse understands the task.
Subaru: LOL, I thought it was funny too. I never got stuck in 10 years with my Subaru; the girl was a very bad driver. She backed up in the ditch without looking. :icon_rolleyes:



> But, are all your critters except the mares black?


 All my indoor critters are black, 2 dogs and 2 cats.


> Maude is the only cat out of 5 that we have had that has lasted


 *Koolio*, my black Onyx is also our longest surviving cat; we have cat predators around, outdoor cats live a risky life here.
I remember your Doctor buggy youth experience, I even think you had found a picture to share. Please share again if you still have it.

*Greentree*, I loved your story on discovering driving and carriage restoration. Beautiful video in the snow. I have friends (a couple) doing combined driving in summer and snow derbies (sleigh) in winter. The snow derby is in my town on the lake right now, I heard cheering crowds when I left the hospital earlier.

*Blue*: the story about your client feeding bedding to his horses is both to laugh and to cry for. Really, some people shouldn't have animals (or kids). Scary thought...

*Cityslicke*r: that is you and DD? Great pictures! I'm the same height as you: mounting blocks (or rocks, stumps, bumpers) are my friend. 

I download my pics straight from my computer: using the paperclip function: I choose the file, download, voila!

Jan, Ellen, MR, Corgi, Celeste, Ellen, Swiss, NM, TJ, Happy (any miss?): you all take care and stay warm.

I'm off to the hospital again, new old patient being admitted on my ward (palliative ward this week). I came home to throw more hay to the horses and let the dogs go out for their business. The nurse will politely pick hay from my hair before I meet the families...


----------



## corgi

Hello everyone.

The big dig out was accomplished today. Not going to be able to move tomorrow. Ugh. We took lots of little breaks but it still kicked my butt. When we were finished, we went down the street and helped two older ladies that were struggling to clear their driveway.

To be honest, we didnt shovel our driveway. Hubby just took his monster truck and went up and down the driveway and smashed down the snow. That is a very easy way to do it but we did have to shovel our cars out first. Happy to say my new RAV4 had no problems getting out.

Isabella was turned out today but into a smaller paddock that had housed horses during the storm so the snow amounts were less and there is only one manageable drift. She is temporarily in there with a horse that has suspensory issues. I love the fact that my BO takes her arthritis imto account and knew her field would be hard on her. We are heading out there tomorrow to see both of our horses and see for ourselves that they are ok.

Our schools system and all offices are closed tomorrow and Tuesday. It is very rare for me to get two days off for snow so it must be bad up where I work. Usually it is "schools are closed but offices are open"

Gonna post before I lose this...be right back


----------



## corgi

We have had a few buildings with roof collapses in the area. One right by where I used to live..a strip mall.

Eole- I have seen clicker training in action. Pretty cool idea! 

City Slicker- great pics of you amd your daughter. Congrats on the ribbons!

Koolio- hope you are feeling better!

NM- do not give Mr. 3:15 any power over your feelings. Definitely not worth it. Sounds like he has become toxic. :sad: It is sad when friends turn for some reason but it is clearly his issue, not yours.

HP- anxious to hear how today went.

AA- I am sorry if I missed this, but are your Wintec's English saddles? I know they make western ones too.

As far as mounting blocks...yes..better for rider and better for horse!! Even when we were moving cattle in Montana for that week, the wranglers had us use mounting blocks when we were leaving each morning, and they did as well.

Ok..a few pics.

The first is my car..under all that snow.


----------



## corgi

Well, look..there's my car...and Wyatt. You can see how deep the snow was on the far side of my car. (This was after we had already moved it)


----------



## corgi

Finally, a view of our house and hubby's " monster truck" that cleared a path for all of our vehicles.


----------



## greentree

Corgi, we tried this with the tractor, but there was enough nice underneath that it made it slicker!! 

Two days off! I can't tell if the kids here are going back tomorrow or not....

Eole...sleigh Rallies! On my way!! I wish.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Thanks *Corgi* *Eole* and *Greentree*! Yeah, I never even thought about what it meant to be in the same show/division as my daughter but OMG, they're all so stinkin cute on their horses/ponies and the joy on their faces after winning ribbons - priceless! Don't think we're doing this again anytime soon though - I was so anxious the night before, I could barely sleep. But then jumping cross rails looks like so much fun...pics are of me and my DD. She's so much like me it's scary! Like seeing your 9 yr old self reincarnated but a whole lot sassier yikes lol 
That is some serious snow and plowing you did *Corgi*! 
*Eole*, Nice the nurses will pick out the hay from your hair for you. HAHAAAA
*Blue*, Soo horses don't eat bedding, do they?? Oh my, funny yet soo sad, those poor horses! They can't pick and choose their owners!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Jan1975, And thanks! I wish those were our horses - Galaxy is the school favorite and the instructor is trying to sell us Sammy the pony but we can't - no barn, no time or extra money and he eats way too much hahaa. But he's a cutie, very cuddly and affectionate. Galaxy was the very 1st horse I rode and he's special - he's so easy to ride and learn from. Missed our lesson today - too much to do at home and my DD decided to play with a neighbor's friend all afternoon. Fine with me - I got cooking and laundry done.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Snow blowing completed.
1/4 mile drive ways are not fun either.
BWI airport called this snowfall @ 29.2"
For me 18-22" only.:icon_rolleyes:
























Some pics of the horses tomorrow.
Too much concentration on others things today.


----------



## Koolio

Here are a few pics of the ponies at home while they were naked and enjoying the sunshine today.
I did get out to see Koolio but didn't get any pics.

Sally, handsome Sam and Himmy (aka Cheeky Pony)


----------



## Jan1975

We've only had 18" of snow one time and that was crazy. Although I'll admit it was a bit fun being that we had no where to be (school was cancelled for 3 days). I love seeing all of these snow pics. I hope you can all stay home where it's safe tomorrow.

I am SO TIRED tonight. My friends and I ran 7.8 miles at a good clip, which was enough to wear me out in and of itself, but then I helped my son clean the basement. We have a finished basement and he wants his bedroom down there. We have a small 3-bedroom upstairs ranch, and if he moves into the basement, my daughter will move into his room, and I'll get my office back! :hooray: I do wonder how we accumulated so much crap. My SUV is full of trash to take to my husband's work dumpsters tomorrow and then I have another load ready for donation. I even allowed myself a glass of wine tonight (usually I only have wine on Fridays or Saturdays) because I felt I deserved it. :lol:

In the cleaning, I found some pics of myself with my childhood pony. She was the best pony EVER. She'd do anything and she was never mean. And she should've been because I made that pony do some crazy stuff. :lol:

Riding in the winter, without a saddle, as usual. Saddles were too much work.









My first show, around age 7. I know y'all are going to be REALLY jealous of my outfit and my hat, but just try to contain that.









I am probably around 8 here, and all I remember about this picture is that it was really hot and I wanted to take off those clothes. :lol:









Isn't she a super cute pony?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> HP, don't worry about using a mounting block. It is easier on the horse's back and it causes less bending, stretching, and warping of your saddle. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


YEs, I agree! And...I saw a slow motion video of what a horses' back looks like when someone mounts without a block. It's a lot of torque! 

Save the horse's back....use a block!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan, *Your pony pics are too adorable! Thanks for sharing - what was the pony's name? Yeah, you deserved the wine, ran over 7 miles then cleaned a basement? I'd say a whole bottle is in order lol. Okay, maybe not - I'd be passed out if that was the case. Sounds like your son will enjoy the new room and the whole family will enjoy their new space! It's so therapeutic to clean out old stuff and reminisce over old pics.


----------



## Jan1975

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *Jan, *Your pony pics are too adorable! Thanks for sharing - what was the pony's name? Yeah, you deserved the wine, ran over 7 miles then cleaned a basement? I'd say a whole bottle is in order lol. Okay, maybe not - I'd be passed out if that was the case. Sounds like your son will enjoy the new room and the whole family will enjoy their new space! It's so therapeutic to clean out old stuff and reminisce over old pics.


Well I have to work tomorrow so I'm being conservative. :lol: I'm a lightweight when it comes to alcohol. You are right--it was very therapeutic for sure! I keep walking down there to look at how nice it looks in the storage area.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> *Ellen*: Good idea on the ball!! I hope she likes it. She is Southern so hates the cold! Get her a blanket. I can look through my blankets and see if there is an extra one in her size to send you. Just measure her from the middle of her chest to her point of hip or tail.
> 
> My belief is that it is very frightening for a horse to change owners. That would break their trust and sometimes takes a while for them to trust a new person. Maybe even grief at losing their person and pasture buddies. I like to give new horses some time to recover and have extra spoiling for a while.
> 
> I have seen horses that have been sold frequently have such a sad look in their eyes. Just a real defeated look about them. After some time and consistency, they perk up and get such a more lively look. My Dreamer is one of those, never had anyone to care. Now he watches me like a hawk and is frisky yet very willing.
> 
> I am no horse whisperer, but have spent a lot of time just observing my horses and herd dynamics. So many folks will think I am "humanizing" horses, but i don't believe humans are the only ones who have emotions either.
> 
> .


 I agree with you whole-heartedly. I've read that H especially will learn to 'turn themselves off' so they don't feel any emotion. Their eyes will be blank. I've seen Jay turn 'internal' at times...like he's scared. Makes me wonder what he went through.

Now, like your horse, his eyes never miss my movements. I've noticed too, that Rainn is getting more alert and watchful. I was just reading this morning, that they learn from each other (which I witnessed Jay learning from her when he came). I think she is learning...that is she wants as much attentnion as him, she must come and get it a bit more. It's cute.



Ellen, I agree, get your southern horse a blankey!  If you recall, just recently I made the decision to blanket Jay sooner than Rainn, as he just doesn't seem to really like it when it is cold. He came from MO or OK, so I suspect their winters aren't as harsh, nor damp. Dampness is the killer here. 

He's much happier for it! Although today...both of them were happy to shed those things!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Have a lot to catch up on. YOu people have been busy today.

Got some pictures of Rainn today. She was being very in-your-pocket...which is not like her. I enjoyed the time with her.

Here she is..............for those who are new...she's my pasture puff. She's about 28 yo, and an old reining horse. Got her going on 4 years now from a family who had too many and she wasn't rideable, ring bone, so I took her. She's a sweet thing. About 14.2.

Because of her...I have learned A LOT about keeping elderly horses....cushings, allergies, teeth issues, how to give shots, how to milk her utter b/c it was infected. :icon_rolleyes:

Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Happy Place

It just took me 30 minutes to read posts just from today! Glad everyone is shoveled out and doing ok.

Briar is doing much better. I massaged him, then made him get up and walk it off. We walked the yard a couple times and it loosened him up well. He must have slipped outdoors this morning and pulled something. He feels much better now 

I went out and rode my very own horse today! He was super easy to catch in the pasture. He had no marks from "new horse in the pasture" antics. Coaches said he laid down and took a couple naps in the sunshine, so I guess he feels comfortable! He needs some work on picking up his feet. He's not mean about it, just tries to refuse your requests. Good thing I am persistent :wink:. He is also somewhat difficult to bridle. He shakes his nose all over. Something we will work on. All my tack fits him perfectly. He went in a simple loose ring snaffle. He was used to a double jointed bit so he played with it a bit, but nothing bad. You can tell he has been ridden by kids. He kinda wanders in the general direction that you point him in, but will stray a bit if you don't really guide him. He really wanted to go outside to ride, but it is too icy. He kept leaning towards the open door. They you could tell he was thinking "darn it!" when I made him go past it. He is a bit stiff in his right rear leg. We think he may have slipped in the trailer or out in the pasture. I walked him mostly, and only trotted a couple times around the arena. We'll give him another day to sort that out. Tomorrow I will just work on ground manners and try to get him a little cleaner. He is stinky from rolling!

No new name yet. We have determined that he is really steady and LOVES to eat. So far that has not really helped with the name. Oddly enough, he does not know what treats are! He would not eat a peppermint or carrots! I can see his old owners not being treat kind of people. No pics, they didn't come out too well today. There is always tomorrow.


----------



## Blue

I'm so glad for you Happy! So you're boarding him at a barn? Will he have a stall or pasture?

I've read pages and pages of everyone's posts. Just can't possibly respond to it all. I love love love the pictures!


----------



## Jan1975

NM, love your pasture puff! Her face is so sweet. She's so lucky to have found her last home with you. 

HP, glad your ride went so well on YOUR horse! I'm sure his name will come to you in time. He won't mind being Timmy for a bit longer.


----------



## greentree

Cooking...ugh...I love to cook, but this 3 meals a day has got me feeling like June Cleaver. If Eddie Haskill comes over, I may unleash a big gun on him! DH and DS went over to the neighbors to sled, and I stayed here and absorbed some QUIET. 

Washing yet another dishwasher load! I just realized that I have not cleaned litter boxes in 3 days...

Night all! Got to finish my story tomorrow!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow, so many wonderful winter pictures today! So good to see those snowbound over the last couple days were able to dig out. Amazing how everyone had a different method! Truck, snow blower, and a tractor!! 

Special LOVE IT to *Greentree* for getting out the sleigh & bells and going for a sleigh ride. That Morgan is wonderful and apparently you have a another story to tell...$200 lame horse...?

Great horse in snow pictures from *Nicker* - nice nostril shots, lol and from *Koolio* - Sam does not look like a Yak this year! Handsome guy indeed 

Beautiful youth pictures from *Jan* - pony is adorable and YES I DO want that hat  Sounds like you had a productive day. 

*Happy*, so satisfying to ride your very own horse! Hopefully his slight lameness clears up quickly. Did you use your Abetta saddle? 

Steady and good eater, how about *Tank*? 

Can't remember everything else but I read it all and enjoyed every post! 

It was sunny here today too, but spent the afternoon with middle DD so didn't get a chance to ride. New-to-me saddle hopefully will arrive before the weekend so I can try it out. 

*Corgi*: the Wintecs are all English, 3 Dressage models and one all purpose. I love them but just have too many (4). I had a Wintec western one time and hated that saddle, sold it immediately. It was crappy and so uncomfortable

Until I bought Chivas, I only had four saddles; my Wintec Pro Dressage, and the two Wintec Pro saddles (one all purpose, one Dressage) for my two youngest DD, and the kids' western Fabtron. 

Since Chivas I have gone through more than TEN saddles trying to find a match for him and me:icon_rolleyes:

*Eole*: nice of your nurse to de-hay you! I came in to work the other day and a pull nurse was there. She looks at me and says "Is that HAY on you?" with her eyes wide open :eek_color: 

No one else even glanced at me, but one nurse stated in a bored tone "Yes, it is hay. She has horses". :shrug:

I did purchase the ball chair to improve my core and start working my knees more. Was planning to get in some posting on Sassy, she has an very big rhythmic trot. However with her mystery lameness riding is out of the question at least for a while. So, I am sort of posting daily on the ball chair :wink: 

Made the BEST chicken noodle soup in the crock pot today! Seriously yummy. 

G'night everyone. Monday tomorrow...


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys
New hoof trimmer has just been. Boston was ok, just didn't like the grinder she used (different to the one he has had before) so was done with nippers and rasp. Rose was ok at first but had a bit of a freak out and wouldn't let her finish her right hind. Just had a bit of rasping to do, so I might do that later. All up, I think they went ok.

Happy, love how happy you sound with your horse. Tank is a good name, or one of the others.

The snow pics! Wow! We don't ever get snow here, so it's kind of cool! I'm sure it can be a complete pain in reality though.

Tj, I just had no idea how flat it was there. I can see the mountains in the distance.

So many nice pics in here too, can't comment on all of them, but love that everyone shares.


----------



## Blue

Tank is a good name too. Or how about Tonka?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Wow, this thread is just a buzzin'. Hard to keep up, but loving it.:loveshower: Going to arrange to pick up another round bale for Peaches today. It is from a different hay guy. I am going to put it in the larger run and give her a break from the barn yard. I figure if we have any more really cold temps and snow, I can feed her from my square bale supply at the barn. She is multi using her current round bale for now. Went to let Reggie out for a t break and there she was. "Look maw it's a good place to soak up some rays" Thought it was cute so I thought I would share with a quick post.


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, that is a great picture! She looks so content


----------



## ellen hays

Blue said:


> *Ellen*, that is a great picture! She looks so content


Thanx Blue. She really seems happy and I don't think that I have ever encountered an equine with such a wonderful and gentle spirit. I have found a good place for a workout area and am looking forward to getting into the dressage exercises. Hope you are doing good. Have a great day


----------



## greentree

Ellen, if you ever want to breed her, let me know...I have the stallion with the wonderful, gentle Spirit!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I am notorious for 'getting the cart before the horse'. I think buying the cd's from the trainer in TN and preparing a place to practice them would be more beneficial and once I get the program started, then think about going to an actual clinic. I found a really good place to put a pen to work with Peaches. I am debating on whether to go with a prefab round pen or use 6x6 posts and boards. Need some info from yall if ya don't mind. I see pics posted here where you are in arena and round pen settings. Question is, what should I use for a good surface to ride on? Please shower me with suggestions.

Such excitement with sleigh rides, new horses, digging out of the snow, meeting and showing off pets, pics of horses and riding, ribbons won, and best of all, parents enjoying time with their kids around horses. 

Getting ready to go feed. I overslept and am probably in the 'dog house' with the barnyard community.:wink:

Have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Thanks Greentree. Her daddy was a really gentle stallion. The foal from the combination of your stallion and Peaches would probably have wonderful traits.


----------



## greentree

Ellen, the gaited horses find it difficult to go in small circles. Because their gait is lateral(both legs on one side move at one time) they cannot move their barrel in the middle to the outside to bend. A circle sometimes encourages a trot.

Get some cones, and prescribe an areas in a flat part of the pasture. If you do not have about 70' in width, make it narrower, but longer. She will gait down the longer side, but need to slow up at the turns.


----------



## tjtalon

greentree said:


> Ellen, the gaited horses find it difficult to go in small circles. Because their gait is lateral(both legs on one side move at one time) they cannot move their barrel in the middle to the outside to bend. A circle sometimes encourages a trot.
> 
> Get some cones, and prescribe an areas in a flat part of the pasture. If you do not have about 70' in width, make it narrower, but longer. She will gait down the longer side, but need to slow up at the turns.


This is why Spirit gets ridden (& lunged) in the big oblong pen of J's, plenty of rail for her to stretch her legs (when the arena gets in shape, after the snow/mud is gone, we'll go out there with cones).


----------



## tjtalon

Oh, and Ellen, in the little pic by my signature you can kinda see how far apart to put the cones (J had set those out, so I know they're right, lol). Spirit is only 14.2, so I imagine Peaches' legs are about the same (?). If you like, I can put a bigger pic...


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Wow, this thread is just a buzzin'. Hard to keep up, but loving it.:loveshower: Going to arrange to pick up another round bale for Peaches today. It is from a different hay guy. I am going to put it in the larger run and give her a break from the barn yard. I figure if we have any more really cold temps and snow, I can feed her from my square bale supply at the barn. She is multi using her current round bale for now. Went to let Reggie out for a t break and there she was. "Look maw it's a good place to soak up some rays" Thought it was cute so I thought I would share with a quick post.



Peaches looks so content in the sun. She is a cutie.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> View attachment 746145
> 
> 
> View attachment 746153
> 
> 
> View attachment 746161
> 
> 
> View attachment 746169


Congrat Happy Place. Just beautiful. Bet you are just so happy.


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh wow this thread is busy; can't reply to everyone individually BUT I love seeing all your pictures.

Hope everyone who got hit with snow is safe!

It was 50something degrees in Oklahoma yesterday so I took Ana for her first ride in the outdoor since moving to the new barn. She was a rock star despite the 20mph winds:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Ellen*, looooooooove that picture! Peaches looks so content and happy!
And as you probably figured, I have a soft spot for pally mares (by now at least:wink


----------



## Happy Place

Blue- I am boarding him for now. He is a pasture dude, has been his whole life. Never had a blanket on! He gets brought in for the bit of grain that he gets. Yep, I rode in my Abetta. Didn't hate it as much this time, so maybe it has potential. It fits him really well and it sure is light and easy to maintain! I tried to upload a pic but it has the wrong extension on it. I'll have to fiddle with it later.

I like Tank. They said he would go through anything! Coach is a big J.R. Tolkien fan. Also looking at Hobbit names since they both love to eat so much!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I like Tank. They said he would go through anything! Coach is a big J.R. Tolkien fan. Also looking at Hobbit names since they both love to eat so much!


I like Tank too Tolkien...maybe Sam? (I pick that Hobbit name 'cuz the horse seems to have a big, generous heart, from descriptions so far...). Pippin, of course, sure loved his munchies...& there's the mischievous streak, which "Timmy" may yet exhibit, maybe...

You'd mentioned no "people" names, so...Pippin...?


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Afternoon All:
No DC travel for me today.
Cleaned the second truck off today.
No more shoveling today, I am still beat from yesterday.

This goat looks like trouble.








Horses haven't missed a beat as usual.


----------



## tjtalon

That goat surely IS trouble MR, from what I've heard about goats. Horses look quite happy!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Happy Place said:


> I like Tank. They said he would go through anything! Coach is a big J.R. Tolkien fan. Also looking at Hobbit names since they both love to eat so much!


I am big Tolkien fan, too! A list of possible hobbit names: Samwise Gangee, Merry, Pippin, Frodo, Bilbo, Bodo, Deogal, Dudo, Hugo.... other great names: Beren, Thorin, Feanor, Brego (Aragorn's horse), Arod (Legolas' horse), Snowmane (Theoden's horse).


----------



## corgi

We went to see the horses today. Isabella being in the smaller field is a good thing. Her regular field has drifts up to 4 ft. The place she is in now actually has some bare ground.

Blue is getting around just fine. He was very sleepy and tired today and was overly affectionate to hubby.

Happy to hear the update Happy!! Glad your horses made it through ok MR.


----------



## corgi

I have one more day off work. We'll see about Wednesday. I suspect offices will open at 10 that day. I really need to go in to work because I am having oral surgery on Thursday and will be out again Thursday and Friday.
(Anyone here have a tooth implant?)


----------



## Koolio

Happy - I like Pippin! And it sounds a bit like Timmy so might be an easy switch.
Ellen - Peaches looks very happy! I'd recommend building a round pen with posts and boards. I had a metal portable pen and sold it as it was never secure enough to hold a horse unsupervised. Sam also rubbed his butt on one panel and bent it. :-(

I'm home sick again this afternoon. I went to work this morning but it seems the fever and headache aren't done with me yet... :-(


----------



## Maryland Rider

corgi said:


> Happy to hear the update Happy!! Glad your horses made it through ok MR.


They were very happy to have their blankets removed today.
Yesterday they were rolling around several times trying to get them off.
Many packed down circles of snow. Wifey decided they needed them one more night.


----------



## Jan1975

Ellen I love that pic!! She looks so happy. I hope your barnyard forgives you for sleeping in.

Love the name Tank, HP! 

Love your pics, those who posted. That goat does look like trouble. :lol: I love seeing the horses all fuzzy!


----------



## VickiRose

Love the pic of Peaches, Ellen. She looks so happy
Happy, I like Frodo for a Tolkein name, or Samwise.
Corgi, nice pic of you and Isabella and hubby with Blue. 
MR, the goat is definitely up to something...
Koolio, get better soon, sounds like you need a few quiet days at home to recoup.
Today is Australia Day, so I'm working in the morning, then have the afternoon off, then a BBQ with friends (all the horsey friends, so will be fun) Will try to get the courage to get back on Boston. Its been ages. I figure that even if I just get on for 10 mins its better than nothing, and I haven't ridden him since he had his tooth out late last year, so I'm keen to see if he still fiddles with his bit the way he did. Have been thinking about bitless for him, but not sure about the best way to go about it. Who here rides bitless? I'm worried that as a beginner rider I might be too heavy handed to use a hackamore, but some of the more basic bitless bridles look easier. What do you think?


----------



## corgi

Vicki...I only ride bitless, mostly because Isabella was a polo pony and had her mouth yanked on so hard most of her life that when I got her, as a beginner, she had no respect for the bit..she would just take it in her mouth and run with it...with me on her!

I use a simple rope halter that has an extra strap underneath the chin with metal loops on it that you attach reins to.

The trainer who used our horse Blue on his TV show developed them. Here is his website..you can go to "store" and see what they look like.

Advantage Horsemanship


----------



## Happy Place

CityslickerfrFla said:


> I am big Tolkien fan, too! A list of possible hobbit names: Samwise Gangee, Merry, Pippin, Frodo, Bilbo, Bodo, Deogal, Dudo, Hugo.... other great names: Beren, Thorin, Feanor, Brego (Aragorn's horse), Arod (Legolas' horse), Snowmane (Theoden's horse).


Our farm name is Roheryn. Their dogs are Brego, Beren and Thorin. My friends horse was Pippin, had another friend with a pony named Hobbit. I like Samwise and Hamfast (Hammy!) DH doesn't like any of them. He is equating Bill the Pony with Tim the Pony. I'm not having it LOL.

Today he was much cleaner! He didn't roll and was not wet, so bonus! I groomed him for a good while, then we worked on his backing. He was totally fine and very easy to back. I think he was just too wound up from needing to back off the trailer. He also was MUCH better at picking up his feet. After all that we worked on bringing his head down. I tapped his poll until he dropped his head, even a little, then I stopped. That's gonna take a bit of work.

One thing I love about the gang he is turned out with, they all run for the front of the pasture when you stand at the gate. I didn't have to go trudging to the back 40 to get him, he came to me! Here are a couple pics from today, cuz I can.
View attachment 747833

He looks like he has dried mud on his belly but it's really white hair mixed in with the brown!

View attachment 747841


View attachment 747849


View attachment 747857


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi and MR. Man! YOu guys got pummeled!!! Glad you weathered the storm!

It reached 40* today! :happydance: Therefore, I left work 'early' and took a :cowboy:

Actually, with it staying lighter later, I was able to take BOTH horses out today! :loveshower:

Jay did swell....wasn't sure...as it's been a while and he was walking FAST!
But when I asked him to stop, he did immediately. 
He did great too when two cars passed us...one being M and she shouted out the window at us! :eek_color: He looky-looed....like who the heck was THAT? LOL But all was good.

DH came to the barn too, so I grabbed Rainn, and caught up with him for a short walk! 

Here's some pics!


----------



## Blue

Mornin'! 

Really nice pics everyone. 

*Happy*, I like Tank. He looks good and I'm so happy for you. How's your hubby feeling?

Been reading everyone but got so far behind just can't seem to stay caught up! Had a really nice ride with DIL yesterday. I had heard of a new place to go. Well new in that I'd never been there. I'd driven by and seen trails but couldn't see a place to park a trailer. So we finally found the parking. Kinda dinky, but workable. At first we were too close to a road to be comfortable with the dogs but the trail veered soon and it was good. We found tiny trail that dropped down into a canyon and took us straight to the next town! We found ourselves up against someones backyard fence so explored the hills. Followed another tiny trail back up to the hills. 

I was in the lead and climbing up the rock steps. Really wish I'd remembered my GoPro! Heard DIL yell behind me and calling back the dogs! The trail was too tight to whirl around, too steep to stop and too rocky to side step. Yikes! I tried to look behind me but had to go to the next ledge to look back. On the ledge that I'd stepped up, I'd stepped right over a huge snake!  I couldn't see it so my incredibly smart DIL started throwing rocks to get it to move. It was really slow and I could only see a section of the body, but finally heard the rattle and the circumference of the thing was seriously large! mg: So I'm thinking it may have been 6' or so. We tried to go back and get a picture of it. She had her new camera with an awesome lens but it had already gone back under the rocks.

Now I'm wondering if seeing a rattler out in January means an early spring? Definitely not a place we'll be going in the summer. And we wandered around so much, not sure if we can find that particular trail again. 

Well, Molly is in a lot of pain again. She only finished her Prednisone a week ago and was feeling pretty good. Got home yesterday and found her lying out in the damp pasture again not wanting to get up.:sad: Got her to come in and gave her the last half of Rimadyl that I had. The vet said I could come in early this morning and she'll give me a new script for more. I'll have to ask her if there are any other options for us right now. I know it's too soon for another round of Pred, but she was doing so well.


----------



## Twalker

*Yippee then oh no*

Hi all,

Haven't caught up yet this morning. Thought I'd update a little.

Last night was the first time riding Lady in two weeks. It felt good and she was a handful. It was short lived however. I felt her favoring her left foot. I got off and checked. She has thrush again. I just can't seem to get rid of it. I'm using thrush buster. She was trimmed about a week and half ago. Guess it is back to square one again. Thrush is a pain in my patootie.

Hope all is well with everyone. I will try to catch up with reading.

:loveshower:


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> Really nice pics everyone.
> 
> *Happy*, I like Tank. He looks good and I'm so happy for you. How's your hubby feeling?
> 
> Been reading everyone but got so far behind just can't seem to stay caught up! Had a really nice ride with DIL yesterday. I had heard of a new place to go. Well new in that I'd never been there. I'd driven by and seen trails but couldn't see a place to park a trailer. So we finally found the parking. Kinda dinky, but workable. At first we were too close to a road to be comfortable with the dogs but the trail veered soon and it was good. We found tiny trail that dropped down into a canyon and took us straight to the next town! We found ourselves up against someones backyard fence so explored the hills. Followed another tiny trail back up to the hills.
> 
> I was in the lead and climbing up the rock steps. Really wish I'd remembered my GoPro! Heard DIL yell behind me and calling back the dogs! The trail was too tight to whirl around, too steep to stop and too rocky to side step. Yikes! I tried to look behind me but had to go to the next ledge to look back. On the ledge that I'd stepped up, I'd stepped right over a huge snake!  I couldn't see it so my incredibly smart DIL started throwing rocks to get it to move. It was really slow and I could only see a section of the body, but finally heard the rattle and the circumference of the thing was seriously large! mg: So I'm thinking it may have been 6' or so. We tried to go back and get a picture of it. She had her new camera with an awesome lens but it had already gone back under the rocks.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if seeing a rattler out in January means an early spring? Definitely not a place we'll be going in the summer. And we wandered around so much, not sure if we can find that particular trail again.
> 
> Well, Molly is in a lot of pain again. She only finished her Prednisone a week ago and was feeling pretty good. Got home yesterday and found her lying out in the damp pasture again not wanting to get up.:sad: Got her to come in and gave her the last half of Rimadyl that I had. The vet said I could come in early this morning and she'll give me a new script for more. I'll have to ask her if there are any other options for us right now. I know it's too soon for another round of Pred, but she was doing so well.


That was scary running into a snake. I hate snakes.

So sorry to hear that molly is in pain again. Hope the vet can figure something out.


----------



## greentree

Blue, sorry to hear that Molly is hurting again. I hope the vet can help! 
Good thing you did not accidentally step on that rattler! Snakes only startle me, but don't scare me...as long as they are not coming for me. 

HP, after I posted , the pictures finally came up....and I bet that horse's real name is Timbuctu....cause he will take you all the way to Timbuctu and back safely!! I know that is not spelled correctly....but Timmy for short, right?
Is he registered? 

NM, those sunset pictures are beautiful! I LOVE the clouds rolling!!

Talker....sorry your ride got cut short! I hate thrush. I have tried everything, and found that ignoring it cures it the fastest. I am trying to find a way to market that....

I am so proud of my little Abby...yesterday she walked on the leadrope out to the pasture, and in from the pasture! She is getting too independent to follow along, and Alaska is ready to be rid of her, so no longer calls her....time to wean. She is 5 months old.


----------



## Happy Place

Greentree- nice try but he is not registered. He was named Timmy by two little girls who owned him when he was first broke out.

TWalker- try No Thrush. It's powder that you sprinkle on, then lightly scrub in with a hoof brush (like on the end of some hoofpicks). Works great, even in wet conditions.

DH Poo Pooed Tank. He really wants Timmy. Yuk. After working with him yesterday, I am sort of thinking he might be E.Z. Not a hobbit name, but he sure is easy! We shall see. My check engine light came on this morning, so I have to get that checked out. If it's simple, I will be back at the barn after work.

Blue- YIKES, that snake would have made me need a change of drawers!


----------



## greentree

HP....when I sold my friend's TWH....she had a typical kinda goofy registered name...and so she was called Tina. The little girl that bought up her calls her Brownie!!


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, Sorry Tank won't work either. It's a nuisance when you have to consider 2 people when naming an animal. On the other hand, be glad your DH is taking an interest. 

*Greentree*, definitely time to wean!

Yeah, the snake scared me. I've run across rattlers in the desert before, but Lacey has alway been my "alarm". She smells one and stops and backs so suddenly I almost lose my seat. This time she just stepped right on over it. Maybe it was cool enough and slow enough that she didn't smell the danger? Honestly, I've never run into one this time of year before. 

Old Man Bart's swelling is down. Is it possible that just increasing his protein intake helped? I don't care what helped, I'll just keep doing it.

Molly is better this morning. We'll try Rimadyl for 2 days and then half the dose for 2 days and see what happens. Really just want her comfortable.


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> HP....when I sold my friend's TWH....she had a typical kinda goofy registered name...and so she was called Tina. The little girl that bought up her calls her Brownie!!


There is an Arab who comes to Nationals here in Tulsa; his registered name is "My name is Earl"...Ana's breeder has a horse for sale right now "Scandias Private Dancer" sounds so scandalous.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

frlsgirl said:


> There is an Arab who comes to Nationals here in Tulsa; his registered name is "My name is Earl"...Ana's breeder has a horse for sale right now "Scandias Private Dancer" sounds so scandalous.


:rofl: Great names!! Yeah, the 2nd name does sound scandalous, too hahaaaa. My friend is trying to get me to watch My Name is Earl, every episode. Perhaps another Netflix bingewatching lazy Sunday - but those days are rare now. :wink:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Have to say, I luv seeing pics of everyone's horses - that would be awesome to have helmet cam. 
HP, Timmy has the cutest tummy and I really like brown and white coloring like that. 
NM, Wow, that sky pic is pretty! 
I want to try taking more pics, esp while on the horse but with my luck, I'll just fall on my butt trying to juggle the camera phone and my reins. I thought I was a coordinated person until I started riding - that's a long work in progress! haha

Speaking of thrush, one of the horses the other little girl rides, Amos, just had that - saw the Epsom salt/powder treatment going on, poor thing. He is so accident prone, last time was some stick he rolled on and it got stuck, then rolling in ants (very hard to get rid of here in Fla). But then he's young and very active. Wonder if that's common with young horses in the paddocks?


----------



## Blue

*Cityslicker*, young horses in paddocks are like toddlers at the park. _Something_ is gonna happen!


----------



## Celeste

HP, speaking of naming horses -- we bought my son, James, a nice little pony when he was seven years old. He wanted to name the pony James Bond. I really did not want to have to go out to the pasture yelling "Come here James Bond" every day at feeding time. After much persuasion, I convinced him that it would be confusing to have two "James's" in the family. We settled on "Pistol Pete".


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Celeste said:


> He wanted to name the pony James Bond. I really did not want to have to go out to the pasture yelling "Come here James Bond" every day at feeding time. After.


You want your hay shaken not stirred??  Um yeah, doesn't work.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, hope Molly hangs in there...

Snakes, no...maybe the horse didn't smell it, right? Scary.

Wish I could name HP's horse, but I guess she's gonna tell us what it is when it is!


----------



## Blue

What about Timmy Bowe and call him Bowie for short?


----------



## Blue

Duke?

Major?


----------



## Blue

Ok, just had a thought. Huge blizzard. What do you wanna bet a spike in the birth rate in late September and October? There;s really no emoticon for this


----------



## Happy Place

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Blue! Hilarious! Probably good not to have that emoticon lolol.

Rode my boy tonight. He's a good guy for sure, but he doesn't really know anything! No consistency in his trot, fast slow stop...he doesn't know about yielding to leg either. Lots of fun stuff to work on. When I left today, I had to walk up the fence line. Timmy walked with me all the way. Very endearing ♡♡
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose

Good morning! Well I finally got back on Boston...what a disaster! He was being a complete a-hole! Refused to go forward, when he went forward he kept turning back to Rose and the spot where I tack up. I tried kicking him pretty hard, but he would just turn and try to bite my feet &#55357;&#56883; so then I'd flick the reins at his face to make him turn forward , then he'd toss his head around and try to turn the other way! Spanked his bum a couple of times to make him go forward &#55357;&#56900; I was getting frustrated and it was starting to feel like we weren't achieving anything so I got off and made him walk and trot around the paddock with me along side, then got back on at the far side, got a good forward stride and a turn out of him then quit &#55357;&#56853; So annoyed with him right now, and with myself for not riding him better.

Happy, Earl could be a good name? I know we all love to suggest stuff, but I'm sure you guys will come up with a good name.


----------



## Blue

I'll just keep suggesting and won't feel at all bad when you two come up with your own name!

Digger

Dodger

Dickens


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, sorry your ride didn't go well but I know what you mean! Sometimes, I just doesn't go well.

Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Jan1975

HP, Timmy-no-name looks so happy in his new barn! You can tell he's calm and gentle just by the pictures. Tell your DH he can call him Timmy and you'll call him something else. We did that with a dog once when we couldn't agree. :lol: The dog was fine w/ both. I personally would take a gentle horse that knew nothing over a flighty horse that knew it all. Oh and I think you should name him Tolkein! He could be "Tolky".

NM, 40! I'm jealous! Your pictures are great. Glad you were able to get both horses ridden! 

Blue, that snake, mg: I would have had a heart attack and died right there. I freak out when I see a little gardener (or is it gartener?) snake. Even a small one. YIKES. Glad you had good ride though! It sounds like you have a great relationship w/ your DIL too. Bummer about Molly.  Hopefully the vet can figure out something that doesn't involve continuous meds. 

TWalker, sorry about the thrush. Such a disappointment after some time off, too! I hope you get it fixed up soon. Has it been really wet?

Greentree, aww, your baby is growing up!! Funny that her momma is ready to be rid of her. She must be a teenager in horse years. :rofl:

Vicki, sorry your ride didn't go well! 

We went to the barn for a bit today, even though it was in the 20's and really windy. I nearly froze going to get Patrick out of the pasture, and then the one gate was frozen shut, I had to walk ALL the way to the other end to use the other gate. Then, the wind was rattling the door to the indoor arena and both horses were a little spooky about it. 

Patrick makes me a little crazy because he's scared of everything (I've posted this before). He's very calm and gentle and I doubt he'd bolt, but he's constantly spooking and/or walking wide around something and he is always doing that nose-blowing snorting thing. I've watched videos on what to do and the consensus seems to be to put them to work. Today, I tried really hard working him through serpentines, etc. at a trot, and we trotted quite some time. He never stopped spooking at the rattly door, and he would not go NEAR a water tank in the corner. He seems to have gotten worse since we've been riding him, but maybe it's because more scary things are coming up with the winter weather? One other thing he hates is being tied in the alley of the barn. Tonight I left him tied there (the tie is above wither level) and let him stress out. He doesn't pull, but he paws and doesn't stand still, and he pooped 3 times. I'm not sure why he's so nervous there. I'm hoping more time will help. We've only had him about 7 weeks. Of our two horses, he's more gentle, but with his fear issues I actually trust him less. Casper has more energy and is more lively but isn't as easily spooked. Patrick just seems like a nervous horse.

Casper did great tonight. Last night, I read half of Clinton Anderson's book, the one with the groundwork exercises. I did the first few exercises in the book--the rope and the happy stick (I used a whip), and he did great. Even when I slapped the floor hard with the whip, he didn't flinch. And he lets me touch him all over with it and wave it around. I didn't work on the yielding exercises. I'll try those when I'm there without the kids. My son rode him around, but only about 20 minutes. It was cold and we were hungry!


----------



## Blue

*Jan*, sounds like you have the right idea. Just keep at it. 7 weeks is nothing in the big picture!


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> *Jan*, sounds like you have the right idea. Just keep at it. 7 weeks is nothing in the big picture!


Thanks! And with the weather, we are stuck in the small indoor, which gets really boring, so we cut our rides short. I'm ready to get outside!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> DH Poo Pooed Tank. He really wants Timmy. Yuk. After working with him yesterday, I am sort of thinking he might be E.Z. Not a hobbit name, but he sure is easy! We shall see. My check engine light came on this morning, so I have to get that checked out. If it's simple, I will be back at the barn after work.


Simple solution...name him "*Timmy the Tank*"

Your DH can call him Timmy, and you can call him Tank


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning!

HP, I like Earl! I borrowed a horse named Earl. I still call him, "Big Bad Earl"...there's a twang in that little name...with a tune to Big Bad John. LOL:wink: I"m posting a pic, just cause I loved him so.

They would have sold him to me, (they being the former owners of Rainn), but we just don't have the pasture room.

I second NO THRUSH!!!! Have used it since I bought Jay. (think that is 3 years now). Works FAST and it makes sense to use a dry power to DRY an area out that is already rotting b/c of wetness. Worth the $$$$. 

Nothing new....growing cold and windy again. :x:x It is the end of Jan.....we still have the worst month to go....February. Thank gosh it's the shortest!

BLUE, thinking maybe the snake was 1/2 dormant since your horse didn't notice it? 

Jan, when my horses have been spooking, I simply like to hand walk them to the location, let them sniff it out, stand there, see it's OK etc. Could you walk him into that aisle and let him sniff and look and let him tell you what he is so scared of? Then touch it, talk to him, reassure him that whatever 'it' is....it isn't going to eat you, nor him! And remember to do it in both directions!

Hi to all!

Have a good day! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I like that idea for the name!

*Nicker*, yeah, half dormant and still sleepy. That's what I was thinking too.

Well, our new propane tank comes this afternoon. More than heat I miss being able to cook. I bought a little hotplate but it's just not the same. This house is actually warmer just using 3 well placed space heaters. May just keep doing that for heat.


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> TWalker, sorry about the thrush. Such a disappointment after some time off, too! I hope you get it fixed up soon. Has it been really wet?
> 
> We went to the barn for a bit today, even though it was in the 20's and really windy. I nearly froze going to get Patrick out of the pasture, and then the one gate was frozen shut, I had to walk ALL the way to the other end to use the other gate. Then, the wind was rattling the door to the indoor arena and both horses were a little spooky about it.
> 
> Patrick makes me a little crazy because he's scared of everything (I've posted this before). He's very calm and gentle and I doubt he'd bolt, but he's constantly spooking and/or walking wide around something and he is always doing that nose-blowing snorting thing. I've watched videos on what to do and the consensus seems to be to put them to work. Today, I tried really hard working him through serpentines, etc. at a trot, and we trotted quite some time. He never stopped spooking at the rattly door, and he would not go NEAR a water tank in the corner. He seems to have gotten worse since we've been riding him, but maybe it's because more scary things are coming up with the winter weather? One other thing he hates is being tied in the alley of the barn. Tonight I left him tied there (the tie is above wither level) and let him stress out. He doesn't pull, but he paws and doesn't stand still, and he pooped 3 times. I'm not sure why he's so nervous there. I'm hoping more time will help. We've only had him about 7 weeks. Of our two horses, he's more gentle, but with his fear issues I actually trust him less. Casper has more energy and is more lively but isn't as easily spooked. Patrick just seems like a nervous horse.
> 
> Casper did great tonight. Last night, I read half of Clinton Anderson's book, the one with the groundwork exercises. I did the first few exercises in the book--the rope and the happy stick (I used a whip), and he did great. Even when I slapped the floor hard with the whip, he didn't flinch. And he lets me touch him all over with it and wave it around. I didn't work on the yielding exercises. I'll try those when I'm there without the kids. My son rode him around, but only about 20 minutes. It was cold and we were hungry!


Yes, it has been wet, very cold and horses aren't getting out. I go three times a week and I think I am the only one who takes care of her feet. I lease her but the BO is responsible for everything. I pay $200 a month plus do Lady's stall 3 times a week. It doesn't get done on the days I'm not there. 

I hope Patrick get better with the spooking. Sounds like Casper is doing awesome.


----------



## Twalker

HP - Thanks for the thrush advice. I will try the No Thrush and see if that kills it.

I love the name Earl. It reminds me of the song Goodbye Earl by the Dixie Chicks. Timmy is so cute. I am happy for you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good Morning HF friends! It is a beautiful day today here in Dixie after 24+ hours of RAIN. I just scooted from stall to stall last night and prayed my boots wouldn't get sucked off! I hate it when that happens and my sock gets covered with mud

Anyway, left everyone except Dram in their stalls last night so they could dry off. Dram technically was in his stall too, but left the doors opened so he could go back out when he was finished with the hay. Dram likes to keep moving all the time

*Blue*: great you have gas again, good digestion is important. :hide:

The big snake  I do not like ANY snakes. Do you think Lacey stepped right over because it was so big? Maybe she only recognizes smaller ones? Dog is worth it's weight in gold sniffing out snakes. That's my kind of hunting dog 

I hope Molly is feeling better. These cold & wet days are tough on the older ones. 

*TW*: Lady is lucky to have you. Personally have never liked ThrushX, it seems to make it worse. I like Absorbine thrush remedy. It really gets deep in the tissue and clears it up. I put it on after every rain and 1-2x a month as preventative. Have even used it on goats with great success. 

Have you asked the BO if someone cleans the stalls when you are not there? Not sure how the boarding arrangements work there, but here boarders have to do a lot of the care even at full board. When I have a horse at the boarder barn, usually swap out with other boarders on cleaning stalls and feeding when I am not there. 

*Jan*: Hope you can get some more ride time in. Kids keep you busy :dance-smiley05:

I am a bit confused about which horse is the "calm" one. Casper sounds calmer to me than Patrick. Patrick sounds rather nervous or maybe just energetic, hard to tell the difference sometimes. Lots of saddle time helps in both cases, and keep him thinking by doing lots of changes. Change in speed, direction and circles big & small.


----------



## greentree

Blue said:


> *Anita*, I like that idea for the name!
> 
> *Nicker*, yeah, half dormant and still sleepy. That's what I was thinking too.
> 
> Well, our new propane tank comes this afternoon. More than heat I miss being able to cook. I bought a little hotplate but it's just not the same. This house is actually warmer just using 3 well placed space heaters. May just keep doing that for heat.


Yay! A new tank! You should call it Timmy...lol. 

Funny, cooking was what I missed, too, and as soon as the gas was delivered, I had to make a gluten free lemon cake!! It was like a biological Urge that could not be ignored, or the planet would wobble!!

Jan, you are a very good horse mom! 

NM, I was SO relieved to see the May date stamp on that picture...I was going to scream if your horses looked like that in JANUARY!!

HP, Timmytank has got to be related to Spirit. He is the ONLY horse I have who comes running when you call, or if he sees you.....so precious!

My mares are all in full blown heat! Tootsie's hair is falling out in clumps, as if winter is over. 
As the snow melts, I see my daylillies and sedums putting up new shoots! Odd....


----------



## Happy Place

Greentree- There are 4 pastures- Geldings, Young geldings, Mares and Mares with babies. Every pasture is the same, if you approach the fence, they all come up to you! It's actually harder walking through all of them to get to your horse, then push them out of the way to get back to the gate! (Timmy stands to the outside of the crowd).

Speaking of crowd. Timmy is always by himself. He doesn't buddy up with any other horse. Is that odd? There are 7 geldings in that pasture. He doesn't get beat up, but is always by himself.

Gotta stop at TSC to pick up some No Thrush on my way to the barn. I found stinky feet yesterday .

Keep suggesting names, something will stick. I still like Cash. Gus doesn't stick. DH suggested Woody (after Capt Woodrow Call) but then he said no! Doesn't seem to fit anyhow. Tank didn't suit. Amos didn't fit. Who knew it would be so hard to name a horse!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Greentree- There are 4 pastures- Geldings, Young geldings, Mares and Mares with babies. Every pasture is the same, if you approach the fence, they all come up to you! It's actually harder walking through all of them to get to your horse, then push them out of the way to get back to the gate! (Timmy stands to the outside of the crowd).
> 
> Speaking of crowd. Timmy is always by himself. He doesn't buddy up with any other horse. Is that odd? There are 7 geldings in that pasture. He doesn't get beat up, but is always by himself.
> 
> Gotta stop at TSC to pick up some No Thrush on my way to the barn. I found stinky feet yesterday .
> 
> Keep suggesting names, something will stick. I still like Cash. Gus doesn't stick. DH suggested Woody (after Capt Woodrow Call) but then he said no! Doesn't seem to fit anyhow. Tank didn't suit. Amos didn't fit. Who knew it would be so hard to name a horse!


I suspect he may keep being Timmy; it is a good name  

He is probably by himself because he has not been absorbed into the herd yet. On the outside still, but he has a place of that I am sure. Give it time, a buddy or pal will show itself. I suspect he is one that will be in the middle somewhere eventually, it just takes time.


----------



## greentree

The bad horses are easier to name...they usually answer to dammit! 

There is a new sleigh video....but I cannot see it. (Joining the over 40 YouTube disability group....) he sent me the link on my phone, which does not support the newer version, so I tried to copy it onto the ipad, and that doesn't work....if I get it, I will post it! He calls it "Wild Ride with JR" , so it must be FUN!

Talker, I had good results with the NoThrush! Hope it helps.


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Place said:


> Keep suggesting names, something will stick. I still like Cash. Gus doesn't stick. DH suggested Woody (after Capt Woodrow Call) but then he said no! Doesn't seem to fit anyhow. Tank didn't suit. Amos didn't fit. Who knew it would be so hard to name a horse!


How about Vince? When he's in trouble you can call him by his formal name "Vincent" :wink: or if you want to get fancy "Da Vinci" 

Other names:

Ace
Prince
Sam
Rudy
Rooster
Blue
Brisben
Jack
Wandy
Stoney
Stormy
Lucifer (if he has a devilish side)


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Good Morning HF friends! It is a beautiful day today here in Dixie after 24+ hours of RAIN. I just scooted from stall to stall last night and prayed my boots wouldn't get sucked off! I hate it when that happens and my sock gets covered with mud
> 
> Anyway, left everyone except Dram in their stalls last night so they could dry off. Dram technically was in his stall too, but left the doors opened so he could go back out when he was finished with the hay. Dram likes to keep moving all the time
> 
> *Blue*: great you have gas again, good digestion is important. :hide:
> 
> The big snake  I do not like ANY snakes. Do you think Lacey stepped right over because it was so big? Maybe she only recognizes smaller ones? Dog is worth it's weight in gold sniffing out snakes. That's my kind of hunting dog
> 
> I hope Molly is feeling better. These cold & wet days are tough on the older ones.
> 
> *TW*: Lady is lucky to have you. Personally have never liked ThrushX, it seems to make it worse. I like Absorbine thrush remedy. It really gets deep in the tissue and clears it up. I put it on after every rain and 1-2x a month as preventative. Have even used it on goats with great success.
> 
> Have you asked the BO if someone cleans the stalls when you are not there? Not sure how the boarding arrangements work there, but here boarders have to do a lot of the care even at full board. When I have a horse at the boarder barn, usually swap out with other boarders on cleaning stalls and feeding when I am not there.
> 
> *Jan*: Hope you can get some more ride time in. Kids keep you busy :dance-smiley05:
> 
> I am a bit confused about which horse is the "calm" one. Casper sounds calmer to me than Patrick. Patrick sounds rather nervous or maybe just energetic, hard to tell the difference sometimes. Lots of saddle time helps in both cases, and keep him thinking by doing lots of changes. Change in speed, direction and circles big & small.


AA- No, I don't think that they are doing her stall on the days I don't go out. It is only real bad on Mondays due to me not doing them on the weekend. I really keep it clean on the three days I have to do them. It usually gets stripped by me on Mondays.

I think the main problem is that the farrier doesn't do a good enough job, but BO swears by him. Lady's frogs are a mess. and the groves around the frogs are pretty deep. I pick them out everytime I'm out there, clean them off and treat them 1 a week. Thrush is a real pain.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> AA- No, I don't think that they are doing her stall on the days I don't go out. It is only real bad on Mondays due to me not doing them on the weekend. I really keep it clean on the three days I have to do them. It usually gets stripped by me on Mondays.
> 
> I think the main problem is that the farrier doesn't do a good enough job, but BO swears by him. Lady's frogs are a mess. and the groves around the frogs are pretty deep. I pick them out everytime I'm out there, clean them off and treat them 1 a week. Thrush is a real pain.


I have a theory which may be all wrong. 

Since i started using this farrier, have been having hoof issues that I never had before, like white line in poor Dreamer. It got me thinking. 

Maybe farriers spread the bacteria on their tools? I really doubt any of them clean them off. 

So maybe it is not a bad job by the farrier, but rather spread of infection by lack of sanitation?


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> How about Vince? When he's in trouble you can call him by his formal name "Vincent" :wink: or if you want to get fancy "Da Vinci"
> 
> Other names:
> 
> Ace
> Prince
> Sam
> Rudy
> Rooster
> Blue
> Brisben
> Jack
> Wandy
> Stoney
> Stormy
> Lucifer (if he has a devilish side)


PRINCE TIMOTHY!! Timmy for short :vs-king:


----------



## Blue

greentree said:


> Yay! A new tank! You should call it Timmy...lol.
> 
> Funny, cooking was what I missed, too, and as soon as the gas was delivered, I had to make a gluten free lemon cake!! It was like a biological Urge that could not be ignored, or the planet would wobble!!
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

*Anita*, they're just delivering the tank today. Will come back to fill it tomorrow. So only one more day of discomfort. 

And I've had that thought too about a farriers tools Not sure anything could be done about it though.


----------



## Blue

What about Andy?


----------



## ellen hays

Hey PH13. So glad to see ya back. Hope you had a good ride. Can't wait to hear about the details. Good to see ya cruising the 'over 40' site.:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> PRINCE TIMOTHY!! Timmy for short :vs-king:


PRINCE TIMOTHY of HAYFIELD


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> I have a theory which may be all wrong.
> 
> Since i started using this farrier, have been having hoof issues that I never had before, like white line in poor Dreamer. It got me thinking.
> 
> Maybe farriers spread the bacteria on their tools? I really doubt any of them clean them off.
> 
> So maybe it is not a bad job by the farrier, but rather spread of infection by lack of sanitation?


Possibly, but my newest farrier says that if he does his job right....my horse shouldn't ever get thrush!

He and my former farrier (one farrier being AMish, the other English) both said that thrush comes from DIRTY WET environment....not necessarily from WET environment. Some may disagree, but that is what both of them told me on various occasions. 

I had never even heard of thrush until I got Jay. He came with it, and being he worked a feed lot, I suspect his environment wasn't that sanitary. 

Don't know.


----------



## AnitaAnne

NickerMaker71 said:


> Possibly, but my newest farrier says that if he does his job right....my horse shouldn't ever get thrush!
> 
> He and my former farrier (one farrier being AMish, the other English) both said that thrush comes from DIRTY WET environment....not necessarily from WET environment. Some may disagree, but that is what both of them told me on various occasions.
> 
> I had never even heard of thrush until I got Jay. He came with it, and being he worked a feed lot, I suspect his environment wasn't that sanitary.
> 
> Don't know.


Not sure how a farrier doing his job right can prevent thrush, but would be very interested to hear how he can do that. Could you ask him in a way that would not offend him? Really would love to know the answer. 

The south is a breeding ground for bacteria and fungus. Never stays cold enough to kill anything. 

Have kept my horses many places, including my own land, and always fighting thrush. It is in the soil or something. 

One place I boarded all the manure from the barn was spread in one pasture. The couple that had their horses (5) OTTB in that pasture came down with white line. None of the horses in the other pastures (including mine) got it. 

I have always been very clean with my equipment; each horse has their own stuff and I bleach everything including brushes once in the spring and once at the end of summer. 

So this is the first time I have ever had white line. Dreamer had it so bad I had to boot him to clear it up. They all have it in one hoof or another. 

Don't know how it arrived here if not by the farrier. It is just a theory and is a hard to prove theory.


----------



## Blue

How about Rico or Reno?


----------



## Blue

NickerMaker71 said:


> Possibly, but my newest farrier says that if he does his job right....my horse shouldn't ever get thrush!
> 
> He and my former farrier (one farrier being AMish, the other English) both said that thrush comes from DIRTY WET environment....not necessarily from WET environment. Some may disagree, but that is what both of them told me on various occasions.
> 
> I had never even heard of thrush until I got Jay. He came with it, and being he worked a feed lot, I suspect his environment wasn't that sanitary.
> 
> Don't know.


Makes sense. Never heard of a wild one having thrush.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I know certain climates have certain problems. Like Arizona has a horrible Valley Fever problem. It's like that's what we're known for.


----------



## Blue

I like Sir Timothy of Hayfield.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
I'm no help in the thrush discussion, neither of mine have had it. Both have a little seedy toe aka white line disease at the moment, because I let their feet get too long. Rose in particular because her feet are so flat. So when her hoof wall is too long, the leverage on it as she moves opens up the white line and bacteria can get in. Trimmer just opens it up to the air and we let it grow out, or put copper sulfate on it if it's bad.

TW, I hope Lady's feet are better soon

GreenTree, that lemon cake sounds yum!

Blue, what are you going to cook when you have gas? Cake? A roast chicken? Yumm...

AA, love the name suggestions, Prince Timmy of Hayfield sounds so regal!

Yesterday was DS 14th birthday. We gave him a beach fishing rod and reel. His sister got him a cool Bear Grylls knife. And from others he got binoculars, a camp chair, a tent and a fishing tackle box. He reckons he has all he needs to move out and live in the wild! LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think Phantom is back from her Florida ride and methodically reading all the posts she missed...

Can't wait to hear all about your ride Phantom!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Yesterday was DS 14th birthday. We gave him a beach fishing rod and reel. His sister got him a cool Bear Grylls knife. And from others he got binoculars, a camp chair, a tent and a fishing tackle box. He reckons he has all he needs to move out and live in the wild! LOL


Your DS is amazing! Love hearing stories about him 



VickiRose said:


> AA, love the name suggestions, Prince Timmy of Hayfield sounds so regal!


I love it too! So cute yet classy; but the double meaning on TIMOTHY HAY cause he loves to EAT :rofl:

Gotta really thank Happy for buying Timmy, it has been a lot of fun playing with names for him



VickiRose said:


> Hi all,
> I'm no help in the thrush discussion, neither of mine have had it. Both have a little seedy toe aka white line disease at the moment, because I let their feet get too long. Rose in particular because her feet are so flat. So when her hoof wall is too long, the leverage on it as she moves opens up the white line and bacteria can get in. Trimmer just opens it up to the air and we let it grow out, or put copper sulfate on it if it's bad.


Interesting about long toes causing white line. I had shoes put on Dreamer's front hooves and thought maybe that was related to the white line too because of the nail holes.


----------



## Happy Place

Not Andy.

Definitely not Prince Timothy of Hay field! LOL He does love his hay.
Rico is the brand of reeds i use for my sax.
Reno is my friends horse

Thrush is so common here in Michigan. Pastures get muddy all spring and the winter it has not frozen for long periods, mostly mud. I sprinkled on some No thrush for Timmy tonight.

Timmy got his shoes pulled tonight. He's get his trim in a couple weeks, once his soles toughen up. 

Tomorrow is DH birthday. No barn for me. 
Here's a couple from tonight.
View attachment 748777


View attachment 748785


----------



## AnitaAnne

Prince Timmy looks a bit draft; perhaps we have to hunt for a name amongst the Noble Steeds of work...

Clyde

(Perch)Ron-nie

Haf-prince


----------



## Jan1975

Anita--Casper has more energy is is a livelier horse. Patrick is slow and lazy. However, Patrick is nervous and spooks easily. I know that sounds weird but Casper is very consistent and Patrick is like a ploddy old pack mule 90% of the time and a hopping nervous nelly the other 10%. Casper doesn't really get scared of things. Patrick thinks the whole world is out to eat him.

TWalker I can't believe she's not cleaning the stalls! Do you have to use her farrier? 

As for thrush, do you think diet has anything to do with it? Is it yeast like it is on people? If so, diet can help your body fight it.


----------



## tjtalon

Nice pics, HP! He sure looks sweet.

I was thinking of Lonesome Dove names again...how about Newt? That character was a sweet boy too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Anita--Casper has more energy is is a livelier horse. Patrick is slow and lazy. However, Patrick is nervous and spooks easily. I know that sounds weird but Casper is very consistent and Patrick is like a ploddy old pack mule 90% of the time and a hopping nervous nelly the other 10%. Casper doesn't really get scared of things. Patrick thinks the whole world is out to eat him.
> 
> TWalker I can't believe she's not cleaning the stalls! Do you have to use her farrier?
> 
> As for thrush, do you think diet has anything to do with it? Is it yeast like it is on people? If so, diet can help your body fight it.


Patrick sounds like a unique horse! Casper sounds like my favorite kind; calm but forward! 

I agree with the diet being a strong factor so I was giving them all probiotics but I don't really see a big difference. It is disappointing. 

I am also sure that Dram pooping all over the place doesn't help matters one bit. But the white line didn't show up until after I tried shoes on Dreamer. I had them pulled last spring, then he was barefoot for a while but became lame. Thus the boots.


----------



## Happy Place

I love Newt! I have to hang with him and call him that to see if it sticks! DH rolled his eyes. LOL


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place said:


> Rico is the brand of reeds i use for my sax.


I just bought a box of Rico reeds for my son for his sax!  I used to play as well but now when I try it just squeaks.


----------



## Blue

Molly isn't doing well. Labored breathing, pulse so fast I couldn't count it, muddy gums. Couldn't get up, we had to roll her on to a blanket and carry her in the house. She's alert, but not comfortable at all! Called the vet already and we talked some possibilities. I'll call in sick and get her in first thing. She's a little calmer right now, but not good at all. Wish us the best outcome for Molly Girl please.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Molly isn't doing well. Labored breathing, pulse so fast I couldn't count it, muddy gums. Couldn't get up, we had to roll her on to a blanket and carry her in the house. She's alert, but not comfortable at all! Called the vet already and we talked some possibilities. I'll call in sick and get her in first thing. She's a little calmer right now, but not good at all. Wish us the best outcome for Molly Girl please.


Oh no. So sorry to hear this. Praying all goes well and she is not hurting. Give her a double cheeseburger from McDonalds.


----------



## VickiRose

Oh Blue! Poor Molly! I hope she pulls through.

Happy, I like Newt! But I had another idea, how about Manny? Like the mammoth in Ice Age? A quote from the movie, "I'm not fat...I'm fluffy!" or something like that, springs to mind every time I see Timmy


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> Molly isn't doing well. Labored breathing, pulse so fast I couldn't count it, muddy gums. Couldn't get up, we had to roll her on to a blanket and carry her in the house. She's alert, but not comfortable at all! Called the vet already and we talked some possibilities. I'll call in sick and get her in first thing. She's a little calmer right now, but not good at all. Wish us the best outcome for Molly Girl please.


Oh no, poor Molly!! I hope things go well with the vet.


----------



## Jan1975

I just read Downunder Horsemanship by Clinton Anderson. I cannot wait to try these exercises w/ our horses! I did the first couple w/ Casper the other night but didn't have time to do more. After finishing the book, I'm hopeful that it will help Patrick trust me and help him get over his spooking thing. And with Casper, my goal is to eventually teach him to collect. I didn't realize how important all of those little stepping stones are. I love that the book has exercises to use with your own horses. Has anyone else tried them? I know there are other training methods out there too...but these seem pretty simple and easy. What are your thoughts, mature ladies over 40?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning'!

AA, I would be more than happy to ask my farrier about the whole thrush thing. He and I talk about everything! And...he wants me to ask questions and understand....:icon_rolleyesoor guy...he didn't realize what he was doing by telling me THAT!  

The white line might have come from the shoes and moisture getting inbetween???? Not sure about that one. 

He comes in a couple weeks. I"ll ask.

I do wonder if it isn't the farrier as my family had never experienced it before and the pasture we had our horses in as a kid was half swamp! So they were in wet areas too. Just thinking aloud.

HP, my DH was singing a song last night and it brought a name for your horse to mind....and now I can't remember it! URHG!!!! :icon_rolleyes: But, Vincent (Vinny) keeps rollin' around in my head. LOL

Jan, I have a CA book. I do like it and found it helpful. Very practical. Best thing....ride a lot to make 'wet saddle blankets'!  

BLUE, how your dog is ok. Good luck!

Have a good day all!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue, much luck, good thoughts, prayers today for you and Molly. And hugs...


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> HP, my DH was singing a song last night and it brought a name for your horse to mind....and now I can't remember it! URHG!!!! :icon_rolleyes: But, Vincent (Vinny) keeps rollin' around in my head. LOL


"Travis" keeps rolling around in mine. Don't know why, just like the name, don't know if it suits the horse:wink:


----------



## tjtalon

J's horses are in mud for at least 3 months of the year. No thrush anywhere.

The hunter/jumper barn I briefly tried out before finding J had horses horses both stalled & others in outdoor pens. Muddy areas, but not bad. Thrush was prevalent & apparently a "given".

Strange.


----------



## Jan1975

tjtalon said:


> J's horses are in mud for at least 3 months of the year. No thrush anywhere.
> 
> The hunter/jumper barn I briefly tried out before finding J had horses horses both stalled & others in outdoor pens. Muddy areas, but not bad. Thrush was prevalent & apparently a "given".
> 
> Strange.


When it's wet here, like it was most of December. all of the horses at our barn except the pampered stall babies were out in the mud 24/7. None had thrush that I know of. I wonder if it's something in the mud that causes it? Or, like I said, something in the diet? Maybe certain types of local hay cause more imbalance in the horse's system...who knows. I think you'd make yourself crazy trying to figure out all of the variables!


----------



## Blue

Molly passed at about 10 p.m. last night. Thank you for all your good thoughts. While she was uncomfortable I don't think she was really suffering. I think she just knew it was time. We'll bury her this morning and put another bell in my willow tree. I'll catch up with everyone later.


----------



## tjtalon

I'm so sorry, Blue....


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have put horses, with no thrush at all out in new pastures that have never had a horse on them. They still get it. Have changed diets a few times with the horses, they still get it. Only thing that seemed to prevent or lessen the occurrences was feeding them vinegar every day. That is ok with one horse, but x4 gets pricey. 

The starch level of the hay might contribute; going to try to find some better hay at a reasonable cost. I say this every year, and every year have a hard time finding any. Can't afford the $8 bale stuff from TSC all the time. Plus they don't stock it all the time. 

So three possible; the ph of the soil, the hay/feed quality, and the farrier? 

*Nicker*, thanks so much for asking your farrier. Good to know he likes questions! 

Got up early today and fed everyone in because I was on call for work. Maybe I can get many things done today since they didn't call. Have to take the car in, a bit overdue on its checkup. That's a half day trip cause the dealership is about 2 hours each way. 

*TJ*: I like Travis too. How about good old SPOT


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *TJ*: I like Travis too. How about good old SPOT


Spot's good...so is Rover...


----------



## greentree

Jan1975 said:


> I just read Downunder Horsemanship by Clinton Anderson. I cannot wait to try these exercises w/ our horses! I did the first couple w/ Casper the other night but didn't have time to do more. After finishing the book, I'm hopeful that it will help Patrick trust me and help him get over his spooking thing. And with Casper, my goal is to eventually teach him to collect. I didn't realize how important all of those little stepping stones are. I love that the book has exercises to use with your own horses. Has anyone else tried them? I know there are other training methods out there too...but these seem pretty simple and easy. What are your thoughts, mature ladies over 40?


You probably do NOT want my opinion on this...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: oh so sorry to hear Molly passed over the rainbow bridge last night. She was blessed to have you. Our loving dogs are never here long enough.
I love the bells in the willow tree, such sweet sorrow to hear them ring :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> You probably do NOT want my opinion on this...


I do...


----------



## greentree

Oh, Blue, I am so sorry to hear that....our lovely Molly, rest well, girl. ((Hugs))


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I do...


I do too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Spot's good...so is Rover...


And Tonto or Oreo

Still stuck on Prince (or Sir) Timothy of Hayfield!! HRH Timmy


----------



## greentree

I am sorry...I let my disdain for that person(CA) cloud my answer...there is probably nothing wrong with doing his exercises...although I find most of it useless for a horse that has any training at all. 
If it helps Jan become more confident in handling her horse, it is good!!


----------



## tjtalon

greentree said:


> I am sorry...I let my disdain for that person(CA) cloud my answer...there is probably nothing wrong with doing his exercises...although I find most of it useless for a horse that has any training at all.
> If it helps Jan become more confident in handling her horse, it is good!!


Yeah...prob'ly a good idea to not let this nice thread get all "clouded" up with a discussion about CA (or any other famous trainer). Just caught my eye as I was reading thru some magazines that J gave me & came across an article that I thought might help with me (further) with backing up Spirit...but got a confusion headache with the stick-tap-tap-thing.

I'll just keep stopping keep doing what I've been doing, as J has taught me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy moly.. I am away for a week and have THIRTY ONE PAGES to catch up on!! :eek_color:

*HP*: so glad to see your pony is home!! will have to read to see what his new name is.

Loving all the cat and dog pics people have posted. Not loving all the snow stories and pics. My trip was amazing and crazy, but I am so happy to be home. Today is nuts with trying to catch up on all the stuff I wasn't doing when I was away (including a big box from *AA*!), but hopefully will post about my week in Florida later this evening.


----------



## greentree

Welcome "HOME", PH!!!


----------



## Celeste

About thrush and white line. I have had six horses in a pasture taken care of identically. Only one had a thrush problem. Same with white line. I think that some of it is just the genetic makeup of the horse. 

There are a couple of things that I have seen contribute to it:

If their feet get too long, the wall can pull away from the sole and let germs in. 

If their heels are at the wrong angle, their frog might not work properly and increase the chance of them getting it thrush.

All this being said, I know of a horse that is trimmed so rarely that his toes grow way out, split, and crack. His heels grow all wrong. And he lives in a lot of mud. He does not have any problem with white line or thrush at all.


----------



## VickiRose

Blue, so sorry about Molly. Even when you know it's time, it's still so hard...


----------



## VickiRose

Welcome back PH, looking forward to hearing bout your ride!

The white line / thrush discussion...I think it's not just one factor, but a whole range of factors. Each situation would be different but I think it's a combo of one or more of: poor genetics, diet with high NSC, poor or irregular trimming, damage to the hoof, bacteria present in the environment etc. It can be hard to isolate the exact cause, all we can do is try to optimise the environment and care the horse gets to prevent it, and provide treatment when necessary. We can only do the best we can


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> About thrush and white line. I have had six horses in a pasture taken care of identically. Only one had a thrush problem. Same with white line. I think that some of it is just the genetic makeup of the horse.


Genetics! Possibly age too? Dreamer is my most senior horse



Celeste said:


> If their feet get too long, the wall can pull away from the sole and let germs in.
> 
> If their heels are at the wrong angle, their frog might not work properly and increase the chance of them getting it thrush.


The farrier connection



Celeste said:


> All this being said, I know of a horse that is trimmed so rarely that his toes grow way out, split, and crack. His heels grow all wrong. And he lives in a lot of mud. He does not have any problem with white line or thrush at all.


Could this be feed related? I had much less problems when there was more grass; so maybe the crappy hay? 

Thank you so much for the input. I always highly value your knowledge and willingness to share


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> Molly passed at about 10 p.m. last night. Thank you for all your good thoughts. While she was uncomfortable I don't think she was really suffering. I think she just knew it was time. We'll bury her this morning and put another bell in my willow tree. I'll catch up with everyone later.


Blue, I'm so sorry to hear of Molly's passing. Glad she went peacefully.:hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

This thrush thing has really got me thinking and all the input from everyone is helping a lot! 

Our winters here are mostly cold and rainy. Too cold for the grass to grow since it is suited for a hot climate. So we feed hay. I usually buy the mixed grass type because it has more ruffage. More ruffage = less chance of colic and better digestion. But it also = higher starch. 

So maybe what is going on is a combination of a typical southern winter:

1) Wet - rain 
softens hooves
allows growth of bacteria and fungus in soil

2) Cold (but no frozen ground)
grass not growing, hay fed to provide roughage
higher starch content encourages bacteria/fungal growth

3) slower hoof growth during winter months
less frequent trimming

To solve these issues I plan to

1) continue to treat hooves after rain and preventive 2x monthly 

2) decrease herd, provide lower starch hay, possibly plant winter (Dallas) grass

3) keep farrier visits every 6 weeks even in the winter

Hope this all helps.


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> Anita--Casper has more energy is is a livelier horse. Patrick is slow and lazy. However, Patrick is nervous and spooks easily. I know that sounds weird but Casper is very consistent and Patrick is like a ploddy old pack mule 90% of the time and a hopping nervous nelly the other 10%. Casper doesn't really get scared of things. Patrick thinks the whole world is out to eat him.
> 
> TWalker I can't believe she's not cleaning the stalls! Do you have to use her farrier?
> 
> As for thrush, do you think diet has anything to do with it? Is it yeast like it is on people? If so, diet can help your body fight it.


Hi Jan, I don't have a say in the farrier. I just lease her. Lady's health and well being are the BOs responsibility. I think she trusts her barn help a little too much. They are teens and they like to play around a lot. BO is so busy with lessons and a full time job that she leaves most in the stable help hands. Don't get me wrong BO is an awesome person and if I see something about Lady that isn't right, I tell her and she usually takes care of it. The problem is, I can only get out to the barn 3 times, maybe 4 times a week. BO owners horse's are very heathly otherwise. Just the feet are issues this year. I am very protective of Lady. I am so attached to her.


----------



## Happy Place

Oh Blue I am sorry about Molly. I love the bells in the willow.

I think we have a winner....NEWT! I texted coach and she thinks it fits! For the record, Travis is my last Principals name, Manny is my best friends recent Ex husband and Vinny just wasn't him! still waiting to see if DH will give in. He does love Lonesome Dove. 

Newt was a little stiff up front as noted by the farrier. I wonder if it is all the bracing and slipping he has been doing in our icy rutty field. Hope it's nothing serious.

I am getting used to my saddle and may keep it after all. It fits him well and once I get stirrup turners, I think I will be comfortable as well. Love that it's so lightweight.

PH welcome back! Can't wait to hear about your adventure.

Got a new book last night on my kindle ($2.99) Joe the horse nobody loved. It's a sweet story about a horse loved by a 9 yr old girl. 
NM- It may be a good suggestion for your RS kids!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> I have a theory which may be all wrong.
> 
> Since i started using this farrier, have been having hoof issues that I never had before, like white line in poor Dreamer. It got me thinking.
> 
> Maybe farriers spread the bacteria on their tools? I really doubt any of them clean them off.
> 
> So maybe it is not a bad job by the farrier, but rather spread of infection by lack of sanitation?


AA - I can see that happening. I have never seen them wash tools after working on a horse. You may be on to something. I know I just don't like her farrier. I held Lady once when he was working on her feet. He just didn't seem to trim enough and take enough dead sole. I have only had one farrier that I loved and he is retired now.


----------



## greentree

Choo chooo.....greentree's train of thought, coming through.... Got to post while I got the train on the track...lol
I made this great "soup" yesterday in the crockpot, and it sounds strange, but even DH and DS liked it, so I thought I would pass it on. If you want the real recipe, it was from "the Chew". 
Crockpot bean and sweet potato stew
2 cups dry white beans, cooked, or canned equivalent, rinsed and drained
1 medium onion, diced
1 green pepper, diced
2 cloves garlic, chopped
Olive oil
1 tablespoon tomato paste
2 sweet potatoes, diced in about 1/2 inch cubes
2 tablespoons molasses
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
2 teaspoons chipotle in adobo sauce
Salt and pepper

I cooked the dried white beans in the crockpot, then salted them, and used the liquid as the base. If you use canned beans, use 3 cups or so of chicken stock or water.
Sauté the onions and green pepper in olive oil till soft, and garlic and tomato paste at the end. Add this mixture, potato chunks and all the seasonings to the pot, book on high for a few hours, or low for 5 or six. 

I had a kind of wrinkled poblano pepper, is I used that...the garlic is not in the original recipe...it makes a LOT, so be prepared to freeze some, or half the recipe. 

It is like light baked beans...


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I think we have a winner....NEWT! l
> !


"...Well, gosh...thanks ma'am!"


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> still waiting to see if DH will give in. He does love Lonesome Dove.


"Well,Gus...Do you think it's 'cuz he don't like me?"rofl


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> "...Well, gosh...thanks ma'am!"


Is this Newt? I never watched LD, wasn't is a series or something? 

I thought a Newt was an amphibian...

https://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP....846H0&w=126&h=91&c=7&rs=1&qlt=90&pid=3.1&rm=2


----------



## greentree

I thought it was a Gingrich....


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh Blue, so sorry to hear about the passing of Molly. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maybe this picture will show up...


http://images.northrup.org/picture/xl/salamander/red-spotted-newt-on-rock (2).jpg


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I thought it was a Gingrich....


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Was that the Gingrich that stole Christmas


----------



## tjtalon

greentree said:


> I thought it was a Gingrich....


:hide:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Just wanted to chime in and say hey. 

Blue I am so sorry about Molly. Sounds like she passed at home. If so, I am glad, she was where she wanted to be. God bless.:hug:

Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think I caught the Newt this time


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I think I caught the Newt this time


Ok...so I suggested a rotten name:neutral:...(well, I don't think so...:wink

BUT, "Lonesome Dove" was one of the best miniseries ever made. If you ever see it, you'll never hear "newt" with quite the same lizard-y connotation


----------



## Celeste

Of all the Newt's mentioned, I believe I like the amphibians the best. They are almost cute in a creepy sort of way.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> Of all the Newt's mentioned, I believe I like the amphibians the best. They are almost cute in a creepy sort of way.


Well, they are, it's true:icon_rolleyes:

Help me out here HP, I'm being done in with "peer pressure":hide: No one likes "Newt" except you, me, & your coach...:sad:


----------



## tjtalon

Twalker said:


> AA - I can see that happening. I have never seen them wash tools after working on a horse. You may be on to something. I know I just don't like her farrier. I held Lady once when he was working on her feet. He just didn't seem to trim enough and take enough dead sole. I have only had one farrier that I loved and he is retired now.


This tool washing thing is making me think to ask J, next time I see her, what her farriers do. They're excellent farriers.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: I am so sorry about Molly. 

*HP*: I think Newt is a cute name, in a calling a draft horse tiny kind of way. Personally, when I hear 'newt' I think of Monty Python (shows how my brain works):







Pics and vids are currently uploading.. so should have the saga posted soon!


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Blue*: I am so sorry about Molly.
> 
> *HP*: I think Newt is a cute name, in a calling a draft horse tiny kind of way. Personally, when I hear 'newt' I think of Monty Python (shows how my brain works):
> 
> She turned me into a NEWT! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Pics and vids are currently uploading.. so should have the saga posted soon!


Monty Python! Yes:loveshower:


----------



## tjtalon

Have been involved in online apps etc today, besides popping in here & there on HF when I couldn't stand the previous anymore (have been up since 3:30 a.m., & started plugging away...).

But wanted to say, in the middle of whatever else I've been doing, I kept thinking of Blue and Molly.

So...this is Molly Memorial Day. RIP Molly. May a new wind rustle along your bell in the willow tree.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last week was my second trip down to Florida. I flew down Wednesday, met Kathy at the airport (no Lani this time, as this ride has an obnoxious vet she refuses to ride under again), got the rental car figured out and made it to the farm in time to fall into bed. Thursday morning was spent getting things organized and over to the ride site (which luckily was only about 15 minutes from the farm). We were in charge of the property owner's wife, who is the sweetest person in the whole world, but is used to her husband doing basically everything for her! Quickly found it was easier to just do things ourselves than it was to ask her to do them, even though it was her stuff or for her horse (so perhaps she is the smart one, as it meant she could just sit back and watch us work!). Eventually we got everything where it needed to be and got all the horses vetted in.











Took Fluffy and Brimstone out on a brief pre-ride to make sure her new breastcollar was adjusted correctly, had the ride meeting and dinner, and went to bed.

The predicted rain started overnight and it was still pouring come morning. I am not sure there is anything more miserable than tacking up in the rain. At least the temp wasn't too bad imo (about 58F), but it was quite breezy and the Floridians seemed to think it was quite cold. The sandy footing held up well despite all the wet.











The first round of rain ended about a mile from the end of the first loop. That sounds like a good thing, but the sun coming out just as we came into the hold with the big horses was not the most ideal thing in terms of helping them pulse quickly. And the black clouds and thunder in the distance made it very clear that the sun was not going to last. Fluffy was rather agitated in the hold, which isn't like her.. soon figured out it was the storm she was reacting to! Took us a bit longer than expected to get her pulse to settle (it would be down, then jump up with the thunder, then fall again), but the storm didn't affect her appetite! 

It was storming badly as we headed back out for the second loop:










Fluffy was not real impressed with heading out of camp in the storm, and realistically who could blame her. What kind of idiot intentionally rides away from shelter and into a storm? :icon_rolleyes: I ride with a heart rate monitor, and it was fascinating to watch it, as it would be steady, then spike up 30-40 bpm, it would thunder, then her rate would be back to normal. This happened over and over, and _every_ time I heard thunder within a second of the heartrate spike. Can't tell me animals don't react to storms. We found out later that it hailed just north of the ride and a tornado went just to the south!! 







Yet again, the rain ended just as we were coming into camp at the finish, but without the added help of the storm, Fluffy pulsed down with no issues. We managed to avoid the problem vet all day, which was a relief as we heard she had said some pretty awful things to others. She is also the queen of rechecking things for no reason. We wound up placing 3rd & 4th, which was a total surprise. Got a super cute prize for top10, which will look great in the garden:












The next morning, it was Duroc and Teabuscuit's turn. Temperatures had plummeted overnight and it was actually _snowing_ when we got up. It wasn't sticking, but it caused quiet a stir. There was also a wickedly strong, ice-cold wind, resulting in a real feel of low 30s. I found it amazing to see the quantity of people wearing what appeared to be full snow suits!!











There were a lot of entries that day (47!!), so we were not sure how Duroc would be at the start. We warmed up for a long time, with me trying to get him to relax. We managed to find a good spot to slip into for the start, so we weren't stuck with the people running out of camp but were able to maintain a forward pace (which is the best thing for Duroc's brain). We jumped a half dozen deer not a mile out of camp just as he had started to settled down, but I stayed on and got him settled back down fairly quickly.











The hold was the biggest clusterf&ck ever. Management had delayed the start of the LD, thinking it would keep us and the 50s from getting to the hold at the same time.. wrong. Everyone showed up at the same time and the vets were totally overwhelmed. We waited _30 minutes_ in line between the time their pulses were taken and the time the vet did the exam. Two crew members who happened to also be vets offered to help, but the b!tch head vet refused the help. :icon_rolleyes: Luckily our trailer was nearby, so we just brought the blankets, hay and mashes to the line so the horses could eat and be warm there.

Before we knew it, it was time for the second loop:











The last loop rode very nicely, though some places were of course still wet. It had warmed up to a balmy 41, but the wind never quit so the real feel stayed in the 30s.







Got the horses pulsed down at the end without concern, but got stuck with the b!tch vet for the final check.. and she was all over Teabiscuit, saying he was dehydrated (he doesn't have a great skin pinch because he is 23!) and unsound in the hind. He needed to come back for a recheck. Then she went over Duroc, but when he got all As for everything I figured we were fine.. until she casually mentioned she felt "something was wrong with his hind end" and also needed to come back for a recheck. :icon_rolleyes:

We took the horses back to the trailer to double blanket them and see what we could find. Everyone agreed there was nothing wrong with Duroc - what she had been seeing was his uneven pelvis due to an old injury.. he's not unsound if you look at his feet/legs.. but if you only watch his pelvis, he seems wrong because his pelvis is uneven. Teabiscuit had taken a couple funny steps here and there, but never on the same leg and nothing consistent. We let them eat for the 20 minutes, then took them back.

Kathy went first with Teabiscuit, as she decided the vet recognized her as Lani's partner and was therefore going to be a cow and pull her regardless. But maybe if she got that out of her system, she would evaluate Duroc honestly and realize he was sound. And indeed, Teabiscuit got pulled for lameness (even though he wasn't), but Duroc was passed. And I got a lecture about needing to "get to the bottom of" what she called the "muscle wasting" in his hind end. I managed to bite my lip and just smile and nod, as I didn't want to jeopardize the completion by "arguing" with her.

In the end we placed 7th, which was quite an accomplishment in a field of 47, but it was def bittersweet as Teabiscuit had really been in that placing (with us 8th). Kathy was understandably angry about it and we def will not be riding any more rides with that vet in charge. :evil:


posting before losing this..


----------



## tjtalon

Great rides Dawn!

(that vet sucks..)


----------



## phantomhorse13

part 2

On Sunday, Kathy wanted to get out for a short ride to both show me some of the local trail network and to get Fugi moving some to see if they could pinpoint his ouchiness (he is moving not-right behind, but isn't truly lame). So we got out Fluffy and Brim and ponied Fugi (at the gate is Beth, one of the farm owners):





























I also hopped on Brim for a bit when we got back, so Kathy could see what Fugi was doing.











Monday was spent running all over creation. We left at 2am to take Kathy to the airport in Orlando. Got back to the farm at 6 and napped for a couple hours before the farrier arrived to replace a shoe on Beth's horse. Then we drove to Ocala (30 min one way) not once but twice to get hay as we couldn't fit it all in one trip, even using the 2 horse trailer. Loaded all the hay into the loft by myself (thank goodness there is an elevator), then went to the grocery store with Beth, then dinner, then fell into bed exhausted.

On Tuesday, I got a chance to ride for the Olsons (some big-name international-level endurance riders). Beth (and her DH Bob) have a couple horses in training with them, so I got to deliver some hay as well as ride:











Ironically, the horse I wound up riding was one that belonged to Beth & Bob: a lovely mare named Indy, who is already a 100 mile horse.










While I personally have no interest in FEI (international) competition, it is always awesome to see how people do things. It was great to be able to ask questions about their training techniques, etc. Also got to ride in a Podium saddle, which was a first. Liked the saddle but hated the Cloud stirrups. I had been wondering about those, as they are the Cool New Thing.. but now I know I prefer my boring old EZ Rides. :wink:

The Olsons only needed one set of horses ridden, as some just raced this weekend, and that maybe wasn't a bad thing as my body is not used to so much cantering (we basically cantered 10 miles without a break). Went back to the farm and got some cleaning done, then Beth got back and we went out for a training ride. I wanted to try a different bit on Duroc but didn't want to try it during the excitement of a ride just in case it didn't go well. Went to get the tack out of the trailer and realized Kathy took the keys home with her by mistake.. but necessity is the mother of invention:











We rode the same route that I did with Kathy on Sunday.. but my idea of it being a calm training ride didn't happen. I had no idea that Beth was afraid of the mare she was riding, so she was GASPING every 30 seconds (and the poor mare didn't seem to be doing anything wrong that I could tell). She also doesn't really post (her regular horse is gaited), so she would walk until we trotted out of sight, then canter to catch up - crashing into the back of Duroc. I actually think he was more cranked up from that and the gasping than he is at competitions! However, despite his excitement, he seemed very soft with the bit and tossed his head a lot less, so the ride was successful even if stressful.


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> You probably do NOT want my opinion on this...


I do, is it bad? The exercises seemed so simple & basic...I realize his training is controversial but these exercises seemed okay. If they aren't, tell me! I know nothing about training and we have two horses that need some refining. Is there another trainer that's better?

Everyone else...I'll have to catch up later tonight!! I can't keep up w/ y'all!


----------



## Blue

Hello all. Thank you all for the kink words. 

*Phantom*, welcome home! What an adventure and wonderful life you live!

I like Newt! But I too love Lonesome Dove. *Anita*, I can't believe you've never seen it. That's criminal and needs to be corrected ASAP! Never met anyone that didn't like it, but then I've never met anyone that hasn't seen it!

I printed out that soup and will definitely be trying it.

What about Monty?


----------



## Blue

Ok, regarding CA, I'll offer my opinion. His exercises have a good purpose as exercises go. I just don't think that they should be relied on for long term.

Example. Years ago I decided to see what Bart would do if I tried working with him with the handi stick. What he learned was that when I had it, I was very effective in getting my way, but when I didn't have it with me, he could completely ignore me.

That's just one example so my thoughts on ALL training. Switch it up and use common sense. Many of these exercises that are used in the videos are great for building confidence and a relationship as well as getting to know your horse. Practice the behavior you want in your horse in the round pen or yard and then get out there and use it. I get bored in a round pen and my horses do too.


I'm sure others have their own opinions.


----------



## Jan1975

Blue, I am so sorry about Molly!  That is tough. Thanks for your thoughts on CA. I certainly plan on using it as just exercises and not the end-all, be-all, but I thought it would be a good place to start at least.

Phantom, your pics & videos are amazing! That looks like an incredibly fun time. I'm adding that to my list of things I want to do when I'm an empty nester & have more time!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Blue, So sorry for your loss. 
PhantomH, wow, great pics! Sounds like a lot of work but exciting, too to be part of that show! 

Everyone else, hope you're all having a good week!
Yes, Floridians will wear snowsuits in 30 degree weather - we are NOT used to it! hahaa I'm stuck in Orlando for work/training and I'd rather be riding. Not until Sunday - I don't like how it makes me kinda sad my work/family schedule does not allow more than once or twice a week. Is that normal for new riders or perhaps I'm becoming horse addicted! I dreamt of horses the other night and I felt so joyful, terrified and peaceful all at the same time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome back Phantom! Awesome rides!love the pictures and video. 30 IS frigid. Brr 

Dang vet needs to be shown a carrot stick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

TJ, I will always associate a Newt with an amphibian, I spent a good portion of my childhood trying to catch the slimy things! 

I will also remember that there is a lizard boy on lonesome dove. 

Blue:I think I tried to watch that one time but got bored. Never turned it on again.

On my phone so gotta go. Battery dieing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

Yes, Blue, exactly!! 

My problem with NH "exercises" is that horse training really has nothing to do with a "method" . It has everything to do with timing the release so that the horse understands what is being taught....and NOT having the proper timing creates horses who are monsters from being rewarded for doing the WRONG thing. 
Every horse is different, and requires a different amount of pressure. If I swung a stick at several of my horses(in the early stages of training) they would have checked completely OUT. Beside the point...just an illustration. 

PH...sounds like an interesting (!!!!) weekend. Vet's initials, please...so I don 't end up at her ride....I do ride in SE Region!!

I am so excited...I can crochet again!! I had to give up all that handwork because my hands went numb, and now that I fixed that....I am starting a new cottage industry. You all will be able to get in on the ground floor....when I get a few done, I will have to give a few away, so they can be tested. Earth shattering...I'm tell in' ya.


----------



## NickerMaker71

A quicky pop in...I just got home!

Jan, what book do you have? I have CA's Lesson's Well Learned. It only has practical things in it. REally like how it is written. After I watched his program (only once, as I do not like his personality) I wondered if someon else didnt' ghost write the book.

I can't give my opinion of what is in your book, but I do know I did not grow up learning NH, nor do I personally follow what the 'experts' claim to be THE WAY. JI believe in what we naturally know about the horse, common sense, and what comes natural. Good luck!

BLUE. So sorry about your pup.


----------



## Blue

*Cityslicker*, Yes. It's normal. Just smile, grit your teeth and arrange your schedule.

*Anita*, bored?! OMG! How? You need to go for a serious psych eval, check up and check into your priorities! Did you not watch "The Cowboys" with John Wayne? "Big Jake"? What about Silverado? or Tom Walsh. Man from Snowy River? Really, we need to meet. Oiye Vey! Where's that head slapping emoticon?

*Phantom*, is it feasible to file complaints against vets like that? Or would that open more worms than you want?

_Molly_. There are sooooo many more but...... I tried for some of her action photos but there were so blurry. Sh always smiled. Anyone who's had a smile dog knows what I mean.

























View attachment 749505


----------



## Eole

Molly:  :sad: So sorry about your loss *Blue*, she is truely beautiful. Did you have her since puppyhood?

*PH*: welcome back, I was getting worried, thought you decided to stay in Florida. I met 2 vets at Black Prong last winter and I believe I met that ***vet. I was looking for a PPE vet at the time and she was rough and unfriendly to say the least. First impression was not good. Did you meet Bob Gielen? I believe he did well in the 50.

*Roadyy*: how are you?

I'm just dropping by to share some pictures dedicated to *Greentree*.
Those are from the derby this week end (local newspapers)
First pic is my good friend Michelle's DH.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Blue*: I am so sorry about Molly.
> 
> *HP*: I think Newt is a cute name, in a calling a draft horse tiny kind of way. Personally, when I hear 'newt' I think of Monty Python (shows how my brain works):
> 
> She turned me into a NEWT! - YouTube
> 
> 
> Pics and vids are currently uploading.. so should have the saga posted soon!


This I remember :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Cityslicker*, Yes. It's normal. Just smile, grit your teeth and arrange your schedule.
> 
> *Anita*, bored?! OMG! How? You need to go for a serious psych eval, check up and check into your priorities! Did you not watch "The Cowboys" with John Wayne? "Big Jake"? What about Silverado? or Tom Walsh. Man from Snowy River? Really, we need to meet. Oiye Vey! Where's that head slapping emoticon?
> 
> *Phantom*, is it feasible to file complaints against vets like that? Or would that open more worms than you want?
> 
> _Molly_. There are sooooo many more but...... I tried for some of her action photos but there were so blurry. Sh always smiled. Anyone who's had a smile dog knows what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 749513
> 
> 
> View attachment 749529
> 
> 
> View attachment 749537
> 
> 
> View attachment 749505


OF COURSE I watched *Man from Snowy River*! It was a Movie about a Horse Race!! I think I watched it several times. Watched Seabiscuit about 6x so far. One of my all time favorite movies!! 

Watched Black Beauty, Misty of Chincoteague, The Black Stallion, National Velvet, etc. 

John Wayne...no. Never saw a John Wayne movie I liked. Just wasn't into the saloon shoot 'em up stuff. Don't know who Big Jake is, Silverado or Tom Walsh (although that name does sound familiar) :shrug:

I did read all the Fury books; does that count? :biggrin:

Those pictures of Molly are fabulous! Was she a show dog? Very good looking gal. Thanks for sharing and so sorry she is no longer with you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: I am truly sorry for teasing about the name for Timmy. I really had no idea that Newt was a name of a character until TJ posted the picture. I thought you meant New "T" like New Timmy. All I could think of was the amphibian though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> Molly:  :sad: So sorry about your loss *Blue*, she is truely beautiful. Did you have her since puppyhood?
> 
> *PH*: welcome back, I was getting worried, thought you decided to stay in Florida. I met 2 vets at Black Prong last winter and I believe I met that ***vet. I was looking for a PPE vet at the time and she was rough and unfriendly to say the least. First impression was not good. Did you meet Bob Gielen? I believe he did well in the 50.
> 
> *Roadyy*: how are you?
> 
> I'm just dropping by to share some pictures dedicated to *Greentree*.
> Those are from the derby this week end (local newspapers)
> First pic is my good friend Michelle's DH.


These are FABULOUS! What fun :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Yes, Blue, exactly!!
> 
> My problem with NH "exercises" is that horse training really has nothing to do with a "method" . It has everything to do with timing the release so that the horse understands what is being taught....and NOT having the proper timing creates horses who are monsters from being rewarded for doing the WRONG thing.
> Every horse is different, and requires a different amount of pressure. If I swung a stick at several of my horses(in the early stages of training) they would have checked completely OUT. Beside the point...just an illustration.
> 
> PH...sounds like an interesting (!!!!) weekend. Vet's initials, please...so I don 't end up at her ride....I do ride in SE Region!!
> 
> I am so excited...I can crochet again!! I had to give up all that handwork because my hands went numb, and now that I fixed that....I am starting a new cottage industry. You all will be able to get in on the ground floor....when I get a few done, I will have to give a few away, so they can be tested. Earth shattering...I'm tell in' ya.


Totally agree with this about timing. There are a lot of armature trainers out there watching DVDs and ruining a bunch of horses. 

My Chivas is way to sensitive to force, and I think CA does a lot of forcing. Some of his videos the horses look terrified to me. I don't want my horses terrified of me. 

I suspect Jan's Patrick is way too sensitive to force also. 

Can't wait to see your handy-work. How did you fix your hands?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Phantom: I thought y'all were going to have to swim in that first "puddle"; that was deep! Fluffy is really looking awesome. 

Why did no one get a video of you crawling through the trailer window? That would be something to see! 

Your trip to Florida was fabulous. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree & Anita, thanks for your thoughts on CA. I really do value this group's opinion. I don't know enough to know what I don't know. Maybe I should just shell out the $ to send him to a trainer for a couple months to fine tune him? Is that a safer route? I don't want to mess up our horses for sure, but I certainly want to enjoy them. Is there another book you recommend? Even if I have them trained for awhile, I can't afford a trainer ALL the time and I want to learn things.

Greentree, Glad you can crochet again! It's so frustrating when your body stops you from doing what you love. 

NM, the book has some basic exercises like teaching them to move their hip away from you on the ground (forgot what the right term is), longe line manners, flexing, etc. And in the saddle, lateral flexion exercises, transitions, teaching to ride along a fence, etc. I watched some of his videos on YouTube tonight and I do not like his personality at all, either. I'll stick to books.  

Blue, thanks for sharing such beautiful pictures of Molly. What a stunning dog she was--so majestic!

Nathalie, those pictures are fantastic! I've never heard of that sport, but what a blast! After I move in with Greentree she and I can do that with her horses. :rofl:

Maria, STAY WARM! I can send you some snow gear if you want. :rofl:


----------



## Koolio

Blue- I am so sorry to hear about Molly.
Phantom - welcome home!
Greentree - what are you crocheting? I'm working on a shawl and an afghan sampler. I love crocheting as it keeps my hands busy and my mind quiet.

Koolio had a lesson last night but my coach rode him since I still felt weak from the flu. He's still incredibly stiff and unbalanced on one side. Coach still thinks ulcers even though he's been through a course of treatment. So, I am treating him again. 
I'm concerned he is just not up to working at this level and also feel like I should be doing more for him. He's not naughty, he just doesn't know how to use his body that way and has a weak back. I'm trying to build his back muscles with extra food and conditioning but it feels like an uphill battle. It is frustrating because I'm not sure we aren't asking too much of him. If the ulcer treatment doesn't help a lot, I'm wondering if I should bring him home for a while and take Himmy to work with instead. It is getting to be a lot for me to get out to the stable every night to give extra feed and meds when I am working full time and managing three more horses at home.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio, very disappointing to be paying a lot of money and time to keep a horse at a boarding barn then not be able to ride. Last year he seemed to do so well there. What do you think has changed? 

Before you were doing western dressage right? Could it be the saddle? 

I hope you can get him back to work. 

Moving Himmy there could be good or bad for her. Hard to tell. 

I do hope you get it all figured out soon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jan, I LOVE this book b/c I was/am a newbie to groundwork. When I got professional training in the 80s, it really wasn't what we did, so I needed something simple. Ground Training by Cherry Hill

I've loaned this one out several times. She has an arena one too. I also love her book, How to THink Like a HOrse. 

Koolio, couple things came to my mind....bored of the arena (which is tough with your weather. I believe building up his back also comes from working outside he arena like trail riding (agin hard). Trail riding makes them use their whole body. I know when I competed, after an hour of practicing in the ring, we would leave and 'trail' ride for a good hour too. Working on flexing, moving off the leg, etc. down the road, across a field....different, but the same. Even asking them to walk over logs, ditches etc. makes them use their backs and bums more. I can only speak from my own experience. Something I am sure you know.

That being said....I know my western riding QH had a limited capability of dropping her head b/c of her conformation. Very think underneck. We never forced her to drop her nose to her knees as other QH people did, as she wasn't built that way. Could be something to consider with Koolio too...meaning maybe his conformation doesn't allow him to comfortably do some of these things your asking him to do.

Just my two cents from the peanut gallery. :icon_rolleyes:

BLUE, I didn't know your dog was a GS. My favorite! She was so beautiful!!!:loveshower:

Gotta run. Happy FRIDAY!

P.S. I have a friend who's DH is named Newt. She had a newt tattooed onto the top of her foot! Looks cool!


----------



## Blue

*Eole*, those pictures look like awesome fun! I'd love to try that. Yes, we had Molly all her life and her brother as well. Actually they were the last two pups from the last litter from Piper, whom some of you remember we lost just last year. We were always very proud of the dogs we bred. Incredible all around family dogs.

*Anita*, no John Wayne movies!? :shock: ((heavy sigh)) Well yes, all the Fury books count :hug:

*Phantom*, I was wondering about a video of you going through that window too!

*Jan*, do you have a trainer in your area that will work with you? We are fortunate to have one here that is really pretty good. He believes like I do, while yes CA's saying of "as soft as possible but as firm as necessary" is true to some extent, it's also important to remember that if what you're doing with a horse isn't working, then stop doing it and try something else. Anyway, he will take your horse for you and train or he'll make appts with you once a week, or more, or less, to teach YOU how to work with YOUR horse. Kinda cool really.

*Koolio*, I wish I had some intelligent input, but I know so little of the kind of riding you're doing right now. How old is Koolio? Is he just resistant to what he's being taught? I've tried to teach something new to Lacey. Somethings she accepts well and some not so much. Really don't know if its the same thing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, is it feasible to file complaints against vets like that? Or would that open more worms than you want?


I did email ride management about it, but I suspect in this case its a very political thing, as this vet is up the butt of a "legend" rider who winters down there (whom I also don't care for at all).. so I doubt anything will change. 

Lovely photos of Molly. How is everyone dealing with her loss?




Eole said:


> *PH*: Did you meet Bob Gielen? I believe he did well in the 50.


I think I did, though only briefly - he was standing near us in the horrible line waiting for the vetting (he also offered to help vet and was told no). He and Tom & Gina Hagis tied for first in the 50. I also believe I saw him riding with Connie Caudill (sp?) when I was on trail with the Olsons (Jeremy tried to stop to chat, but Bob's horse wanted no parts of standing still, nor did Jeremy's mare).



*greentree*: glad you are back to crocheting. look forwards to pics of your creations. I PM'd you the name of the vet.

*Jan*: I think the best thing to do with any "trainer" is listen to your gut about it. No reason to not try an exercise you think sounds reasonable after reading, but if you read it (or try it) and think erg.. then perhaps a different exercise would be better. As others have said, trying to learn feel/timing from a book can be difficult, but books can give you a lot of knowledge base which is sure better than not having a clue! Don't you and your kids currently take lessons? Have you spoken to your instructor about being interested in ground work? Could be s/he would be happy to incorporate that into your riding lessons.

*Koolio*: sorry to hear that Koolio still is NQR. is it possible to take a half step back with his training and see if he improves? Perhaps its not so much that he can't do what you are asking, but that he needs more base built up first? I can also see the wisdom in bringing him home while he is being treated/built back up and taking Himmy there instead.



For those asking about the window climbing.. coming OUT would actually have been a lot more entertaining. Getting _in_ was relatively easy, as I could boost myself onto the sill from the stool and then pull myself in along the divider. Going back out, however, def did not feel as.. graceful! :dance-smiley05: :hide:

I had been thinking about riding today, but its already spitting snow and quite windy, so I suspect I am going to weenie out. Maybe not such a bad thing, as the snow has a nasty crust in places.. and can't tell what places until you are on top of them.


----------



## Celeste

I think that it is great to send a horse to a trainer. I sent mine to one several years ago. When she came back, she was amazing. Then she gradually went back to her old psycho self. I think that my money would have been better spent for the two of us to go to a trainer together. As it was, my $600 made her perfect for two weeks.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, I think you meant Monte Walsh with Tom Selleck...Great movie!!!!!!!

I am very sorry to read about Molly. Great pics of a beautiful friend.

I also agree that no one method will work on every horse. Think of the old saying " You can please some of the people all of the time and all of the people some of the time, but you cannot please all of the people all of the time". Same with horses and one method only for every horse you come upon.

I would suggest a new horse person to find a recommended trainer to work along side you so you can learn what and why each exercise is being done. You need to know what to look for, when to react to it and why. That will only come with practice and instruction from someone who has spent years doing it. 
Now I say that to a new horse person. If you grew up around horses and were apt to paying attention to herd dynamics then you might have the ability to work with them without a trainer and not mess them up. Hope that makes sense and doesn't come off as rude. 

Tracey, I hope you are recovering well from the flu and really hope you get the issues figured out quickly.

Dawn, I really hate I had to miss hugging you again!!!! Oh did I say that out loud??? OOPS.. Great pics of the ride and sorry you had to deal with an obnoxious vet that cost Seabuscuit a placing due to personal vendetta against the rider's partner. I really hope to get another opportunity to hug,,,err,,meet you for another ride. Glad you got to see that Florida isn't all sunshine and beaches, but wished the ride conditions would have been more favorable from the weather and vets.

TJ, hope the job hunt is getting some solid connections and possibles. Wished I could help.

I know there are more that I should respond to, but short on time. Just know I miss being in here as much as I use to. Just been chaotic here at work and the move.

I did get all moved in to Bristol and both Amber and Jesa are with me right now. STBEX could barely afford to get into her place so she could not afford extra groceries or internet for Amber to do her virtual homeschooling. Turns out she will not be able to get either good supply of groceries or the internet til her next check in two weeks comes. Good for me as I get to spend several weeks with the girls everyday before the week on week off starts!!! 
The move was a total nightmare for me because I was the only one hauling DD and MIL's stuff to their new place 2 towns north of the old place. My cousin and his wife helped STBEX move her stuff with the small trailer to her place that was barely 6 miles away. Was getting up early to get over there then very late getting home trying to get as much as possible on each trip. 

Nina has had multiple sessions of radiation over the last week and seems to be doing fine with it. We should be getting the results back from California in the next week and hopefully have some solid answers instead of IDK's. 

Hope everyone has a great day and weekend if I don't make it back soon.


Buhbi


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, it does seem as if there's always those "political nuisances" everywhere we go right? Price we have to pay to do what we love I guess. 

As for dealing with the loss of Molly, I'm only concerned about her brother Walker. When we lost Piper last year he never really bounced back like Molly did. Been a mopey couch potato all year. Now that Molly's gone I'm not really sure where he's going to go with this. He just ate a small amount this morning and then went back to "his" couch. Any suggestions for dog behavior would be appreciated. He's 10 years old now and I suspect he feels alone.

Sending a shout out to *Roadyy* too! How are you my friend?


----------



## greentree

Eole said:


> Molly:  :sad: So sorry about your loss *Blue*, she is truely beautiful. Did you have her since puppyhood?
> 
> *PH*: welcome back, I was getting worried, thought you decided to stay in Florida. I met 2 vets at Black Prong last winter and I believe I met that ***vet. I was looking for a PPE vet at the time and she was rough and unfriendly to say the least. First impression was not good. Did you meet Bob Gielen? I believe he did well in the 50.
> 
> *Roadyy*: how are you?
> 
> I'm just dropping by to share some pictures dedicated to *Greentree*.
> Those are from the derby this week end (local newspapers)
> First pic is my good friend Michelle's DH.


Oh, YEAH!! Right up my alley!


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, just letting you know I posted a response on the last page. My screen shows yours as the first on a new page.

I have been so out of whack with moving that I have not had much time for my horses or much of anything else lately. I go by and feed them, fill the water, check their feet and pet them then off again. I have been dealing with Doc's front feet with all the rain lately. He has abscesses in both over the last month so constantly changing out newbie diapers and duct tape to absorb the draining. It was dark when I got there last night and could not see what I was doing so will have to wait til tonight to replace them as they were both off. I guess they got soaked from the heavy rains yesterday morning and finally worked them off.


----------



## Roadyy

Blue, just letting you know I posted a response on the last page. My screen shows yours as the first on a new page.

I have been so out of whack with moving that I have not had much time for my horses or much of anything else lately. I go by and feed them, fill the water, check their feet and pet them then off again. I have been dealing with Doc's front feet with all the rain lately. He has abscesses in both over the last month so constantly changing out newbie diapers and duct tape to absorb the draining. It was dark when I got there last night and could not see what I was doing so will have to wait til tonight to replace them as they were both off. I guess they got soaked from the heavy rains yesterday morning and finally worked them off.


----------



## greentree

Jan, while I think a trainer is never a bad idea, the chances of trainer correcting spooking are low....because he is probably not going to spook with a firm, experienced rider. That is the timing of which we speak....catching signals the horse puts out that it intends to do something, and stopping it before it even STARTS to happen. 

If he is spooking at a consistent thing...then you should stop it before it starts. Be sure that YOU are not staring at the thing and anticipating. Make a circle right before the thing, so that you get a little distracted control. Use your inside rein, and inside leg to get a little exaggerated inside bend when you go by, so that he will not stare at the object. Sometimes, just saying whoa, stopping, loosening the reins, taking a deep breath, then continuing on like nothing is wrong works, too.
Study the spook signals...do his ears tip that way, does he cock his head, does his head come up, does his back get tense, and then you can defuse the spook before it happens.


----------



## Blue

*Roadyy*, Haha, guess I'm a little out of whack also! Sorry you're dealing with so much rain. Hang in there.

*Greentree*, very well said.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Thank you for your thoughts on Koolio. He is rideable, I just haven't ridden because of having the flu. I hope to get back in the saddle this weekend.
Someone mentioned saddle fit and it got me thinking maybe I should switch to Western tack for a bit. I'm hoping to enter a western dressage class on Feb 21 and need to practice the pattern and I think we are both more relaxed in Western tack. I watched some videos of him in western tack from last year and he looks much more relaxed and moving better. I have a snaffle with copper rollers on the headstall that he really likes. Maybe the Kimberwick is overwhelming for him.
Nicker, you might be right about the arena work too. While I can't trail ride due to snow and ice, I can turn down the pressure in the arena some and try to make it less demanding and more fun.
I'll continue with the omeprezole and extra feed but also try to slow things down a bit. Maybe if he relaxes more he will find his balance better too.
I also feel that my coach may be pushing him a bit much. She says I am too easy on him... but I'm also not that competitive. She rides Warmbloods that are strong and athletic and he's a typical Arab. He has a naturally high headset and is more hollow in the back. I know we have to work on those things but might have to give them more time.
I'm still considering switching him and Himmy if he doesn't improve. Himmy may have more potential in dressage and may as well be used.

Thank you guys again for the ideas.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, it does seem as if there's always those "political nuisances" everywhere we go right? Price we have to pay to do what we love I guess.
> 
> As for dealing with the loss of Molly, I'm only concerned about her brother Walker. When we lost Piper last year he never really bounced back like Molly did. Been a mopey couch potato all year. Now that Molly's gone I'm not really sure where he's going to go with this. He just ate a small amount this morning and then went back to "his" couch. Any suggestions for dog behavior would be appreciated. He's 10 years old now and I suspect he feels alone.
> 
> Sending a shout out to *Roadyy* too! How are you my friend?


Would Walker like a new toy? Something special like a daily walk just you and him? 

How about a special treat every day for a while? Something really fabulous like a double cheeseburger? It will give him something to look forward too. 

I think any kind of extra special attention from you would be beneficial. Just my two cents.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Weather did not cooperate for riding today, as it never got warm enough to soften the nasty crust on the snow (and more snow fell from the sky :icon_rolleyes. Mia enjoyed playing fetch-the-snowball tho.











But, I got some horsey time all the same.. *AA*'s ponies got incorporated into my herd today! 











The Friesian stayed in the QT paddock as he will be going to Christine shortly. :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

Love the skeleton horse!! Or transparent horse???


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Love the skeleton horse!! Or transparent horse???


It's a transparent horse.. not only has all the bones but all the major organs too. It came in pieces, so was really fun to put together.


----------



## Jan1975

Hi all, thanks for the advice about a trainer. We do have the trainer where we take lessons, so maybe that is a good place to start. This might sound dumb but our lesson barn is SO fancy, and while we could trailer our horses in for lessons, I'd be embarrassed to do it. Our horses are great to me, but they are not fancy show horses like the horses there. I might just find a trainer to come to our barn & work with me a few times. I think working on our horses would be helpful. If you're wondering why we continue @ the fancy show barn, it's because we just really like the instructors a lot. They are so much fun and so nice and it's clear that Evan is one of their favorites. I know that's a dumb reason too but I'm just being honest here. :lol: 

I did grow up riding horses, but we only had two, so no "herd" really. And, I quit around age 13-ish, so by the time I was old enough to start really learning, I quit!

Anyhow, I hope you all had a great day. I need to go back and re-read all of your posts when I have more time. Right now, I'm trying to quickly cook dinner so I can go ride the horses!


----------



## Celeste

It was a beautiful sunny day. It was almost 60 degrees outside. DH and I rode today. The woods were beautiful in a brown, winter kind of way. I couldn't get one of those cute little "through the perky ears" photos because every time I got the camera out, my girl had to look back at me. 


__________________


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> As for dealing with the loss of Molly, I'm only concerned about her brother Walker. When we lost Piper last year he never really bounced back like Molly did. Been a mopey couch potato all year. Now that Molly's gone I'm not really sure where he's going to go with this. He just ate a small amount this morning and then went back to "his" couch. Any suggestions for dog behavior would be appreciated. He's 10 years old now and I suspect he feels alone.


I would make a big effort to give him a lot of extra attention. You both need it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

I rode a transparent horse once! 

I cannot begin to keep up after missing a day and a half.
Definitely winter time, it shows.

Work has been a beetch and I am out by like 9pm.
Not even enough time to properly Grow Corn!
A little sip this evening though.

TBJ the days are getting longer and it shows on my drive home.
Count down of 7 weeks till Coggins Clinic and our 1st official ride weekend, weather pending.
I hope the weather catches up.
Not sure if I have a yearly campsite yet, nor do I really care.
I have camped at every site in the park so it doesn't matter to me.

Painting contractor to start at mom's condo this weekend.
Removal of lots of stuff to the dump, I hope.
Carpet guys after painting date TBD.

I've missed a lot and will miss more due to what I have going on.

We have had great weather since the snow.
Lots of melt everyday and 50's for the weekend.

Night All!


----------



## tjtalon

Have caught up with reading posts & thought I should check in. Hard to keep up here, can't respond as I'd like, but have read all.

Have been job-hunting again (only worked one day [today] in the past week; there's just no hours available, it seems to depend on if someone calls in or has a vacation.) Not a good thing.

Good thing is that one of the jobs I've applied for at a hardware store might be a possible. I did the online thing & followed up with a hard copy of my resume. Called tonight to check status. The woman in charge of that kind of thing said that she hasn't had time yet to "pull resumes from the portal" but will be doing so tomorrow & would call me to possibly set up an interview.

I'll be checking my phone for a msg from J's place. I spoke w/J last night & she said that her husband sure would appreciate some help feeding in the morning. After that (the mud situation might be somewhat better) I want to get out Spirit and groom her. I also thought to hand walk her a bit, & work on her not getting ahead of me She's pretty good about it, after a couple of reminders, but some one-on-one with me as "boss" can't hurt in the overall relationship; I always feel like I need to keep on step ahead of her, because she can take control (benignly enough, but still...). Anyway, that's my thinking and I think I need the horse time.

Sunday I'll get back on the computer & keep doing more resume input...

Sorry if this sounds downer-ish, but it's being kinda rough at the moment.


----------



## greentree

Celeste, I adore the woods in winter! 

Heather wants to go ride tomorrow, but I have too much to do before the dance tomorrow night! Drat.

Jan, I love fancy horse places. If I had someone to whom I could give orders, I would have Chrystal chandeliers in my barn, and all of my horses would be beautiful! Since I do it all myself, they are lucky to get sorta clean stalls, and some of the cobwebs are swept out of some of the lower rafters.
I think having the trainer come over is a good idea!

Tj, sent some prayers up about your job!

Roadyy, I am glad to hear your update...the rumors of your passing were greatly exaggerated!


----------



## Eole

*Roadyy* and *MR*, glad you both dropped by, despite your busy lives.

*TJ*: time at J's is always a good thing, no matter what you do. I'm sure your help is appreciated.

*Celeste*: pictures!!! :loveshower: That is PP? Did she behave?

*Jan*, a trainer at home would be a great idea. Don't be afraid to try some methods (CA or else) on your horse, you won't ruin him. If you are listening to the horse, you'll know if it works or not. I think a lot of those trainers have good information to share, but I don't believe in a "method that fits all". Books can give you knowledge, but nothing beats a hands-on clinic with an experienced horseman. Even then, listen to the horse, as trainers are all different.

*PH*


> I did email ride management about it, but I suspect in this case its a very political thing, as this vet is up the butt of a "legend" rider who winters down there (whom I also don't care for at all).. so I doubt anything will change.


 I actually slept in that rider's LQ last winter.:hide: Trailer was almost as big as my house and definitely fancier. Which confirms I met the vet you mentioned, as they introduced me to her. Small world. Most people I met in endurance are friendly and fair-play, but there are always exceptions.

Didn't ride, but dedicated the day to my dogs. Had a long walk on trails this morning and poor Kalou was so full of snow balls I had to thaw him in the shower.
Then I did my second favorite thing after riding in the afternoon: SKI-JOERING!!! First time this year and Leyla went nuts when I took the harness out. She remembered! 
Last picture, we took a rest in the middle of a lake, while I re-waxed my skis.


----------



## Happy Place

HA HA I am loving the Newt comments. TJ- I thought it was a good name. DH is just not having it. People at the barn like Cash, JD, Stout and the farrier suggested Sarge. That saga continues!

Jan- you should ask the person who gives you lessons if she also travels! She may be willing to give you lessons at home.

I got out for a ride today. He was a little ouchy up front with his bare feet but then he decided he really didn't hurt and he could go a bit longer! Today I worked on consistent speed at the walk and trot. He speeds up and slows down at will, so I really have to be ready to correct before he changes gait all on his own. He did well. Towards the end of my ride, he started pulling his head down, really low LOL. I think he used to do that with the little girls to get them to stop or walk instead of trotting. He's easy to correct and doesn't really act up. He just pushes to see what he can get away with, then gives up LOL.

Tomorrow it's going up to 45! Hoping I can get out for a ride in the warmer weather. Lots to catch up on and have some work I needed to bring home as well. Next Friday we are doing an auction at school where the kids bid using their "gold" they earned for various good deeds, improvements or acts of kindness. It's a huge endeavor. There is everything from skateboards to candy, sleeping bags, games, shirts and hats and lunch dates with teachers. Some of our male teachers donated a 3 on 3 basketball game. That should go for a lot of "gold"! Fun stuff.


----------



## Jan1975

NM, I just ordered that arena book! 

Koolio, I hope you're feeling better by now. I hope you figure out what's going on w/ your horse. And too bad they don't come w/ trouble-shooting manuals. 

Celeste, love your pictures! I still like the through-the-ears pics even though they aren't perky. 

Maryland, you've been so busy! I feel tired reading that. I hope you're having more than a little sip tonight. 

TJTalon, sorry you're having a bit of a job issue. Hopefully the right thing will pop up ASAP!

Greentree, there are no chandeliers in our lesson barn, but it's pretty nice. It's very clean, as in cleaner than my house. All finished & trimmed.

Nathalie, I love your dog pics! What beautiful snow!!

HP, sounds like Timmy-no-name is doing so well! What a great-natured horse. Your temps tomorrow sound amazing!!

My son just came out and said he's itchy, and he's covered in hives. He mentioned being itchy this am. and being the good mom I am, I said, "put lotion on." :lol: Tonight he said, "I know the 'need-lotion' itchy and it's NOT that," so I looked. His whole torso is covered front & back! And his face, and his legs. I have NO idea what started it. And of course with it being so late, I can't run the store to get Benadryl. I told him to try Benadryl cream for a bit and if it gets worse, I'll drive 30 min. to the store in the next town over. I hope that's a bit from now if it happens because I've just had wine.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Quick pop in...inadvertently came across this video and was :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Had to share with y'all. Look on the site and watch some of the other, they are SO FUNNY 

IF Horses were People:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTEaTymBJk4


----------



## AnitaAnne

This series is super funny!!:loveshower:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA31AUUL9TM


----------



## Blue

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Those videos were great!

Love everyone's pictures. I know that snow is a pain in the a$$ but it's so beautiful for you all this time of year. All we get is ugly bare trees and brown ground. Supposed to rain again next week though so it will be a different shade of brown for awhile. I've been reading everyone and keeping up. Thinking of you all!


----------



## SwissMiss

Looooove the videos as well! 
They are my "go to" if I need a good laugh!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi everyone,
Lovely to hear from Roaddy and MR.
AA, ha ha, funny vids!
Great pics from Eole and Celeste. Love Kalou!
Happy, another name idea, how about Deputy? Or Finn? Max?
Blue, I think dogs do well if they get extra human time. They need to re-establish "pack connections" after the loss of a pack member. Or at least that is my personal theory. I know our three remaining dogs have been attention seeking since Tiny went.

Today I washed the silky terrier and gave it a haircut! LOL! She smells a lot better! One of the two working dogs had fleas, so I've treated all three dogs and both cats today! 

Wormed the horses this morning and put Boston in the Smaller paddock while Rose stayed in the larger one. Thought it might help him separate from her. But he really didn't care at all, makes me think it's more of a " let's go get unsaddled" issue rather than being buddy sour. What do you think would sort out his issue better? Do what I did last time I rode, but maybe take a crop with me; let Rose walk alongside while I ride in the paddock; or try taking him to the far side of the paddock to mount/dismount?

This afternoon I went to a friend's place to see a horse chiro in action. It was really interesting! Of her five horses, one didn't need anything done, two had minor adjustments and two had a lot done. I liked this guys manner, so I might get him over to do mine too. He only comes to our area if he has a heap to do, so will have to wait a month or so.


----------



## Happy Place

Those videos were great! I have totally said those things. LOL DH is still working out the difference between halter and bridle. He's been watching tons of CA and other trainers on tv. Last night when I told him what I was working on, he totally tried to correct me in how I corrected Timmy when he pulled his head down LOL. He really needs his own horse!


----------



## Jan1975

VickiR, bummer about the fleas! They are such a nuisance. I'd love to see a chiro in action. 

I'm cracking up about your DH, HP. Everyone who watches a "how-to" on YouTube is an expert, right?  Yes, he does need his own horse! Make it a naughty one. :lol:

My son and I had our lesson today. I did SO MUCH two-point at the canter and trot, and a lot of alternating between two point & sitting at the canter. Two-point at the canter is so tough for me right now. I am really working hard at keeping my legs underneath me. So now, with weak shaky legs, I'm about to head out on a 9-mile run because I'm THAT smart. :lol: Actually I already have plans to bail when I get tired. We'll see. It's supposed to be in the 40's though so it will feel like summer! 

At the end of my lesson, I stopped and took pictures & videos of my son riding. Unfortunately my cell phone takes crappy pics.









Also I found out that the horse I ride at lessons is only 16.5 hands. I thought she was 17, but she's about exactly to the top of my head (at the withers). I can't imagine riding a horse much taller! Yikes!


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan, I hear you about shaky legs :wink:

I just came back from another wonderful trail ride :loveshower: But I am so out of riding shape, my legs feel like jello :icon_rolleyes:

It rained a lot recently, so the woods were quite muddy and sloppy, but Raya mastered everything like an old pro  Including a shaky wooden bridge that scares the c*** out of me! But it was sooo nice (sunny and 70 degrees), I just enjoyed it too much to be wary about those bridges, lol.

We were riding in a group today (8 Peruvians, 5 of them being palominos, what a sight!), so she was quite forward and didn't want to stop and wait at the beginning. After realizing I insisted, she gave up grudgingly. But she settled rather quickly and was listening nicely to weight changes and leg cues... My happy grin is still firmly plastered on my face :wink: She is soooo much fun to ride! 

However, when I unsaddled, she had huge dry spots. Basically there was a whole dry map of the saddle tree! What the heck? Last time I rode her with the leather pad under the peruvian saddle, but tried today without... I thought the saddle fits quite well, but apparently I am mistaken. That saddle is sooooo comfy for me


----------



## Jan1975

Glad you had a great ride, SwissMiss!! What a great way to bond with your horse and enjoy nature at the same time. Bummer about the saddle, though. Is it a possibility to use a different pad to make it work? Shims or something? I know nothing about Western saddles.

I survived my run!  It went well actually, although I was not unpleased that it ended up only being 8 miles and not 9.


----------



## greentree

At least there are no pressure points.....

I got out and drove JR! Did the road(2miles) got DH, did another 2 miles on the other road, our neighbor yelled from her porch, so I dropped DH at the house and came back to pick her up. Redid that road, so a total of 6 miles for JR!! He has a new name...JrUber!!


----------



## Eole

Swiss: Congratulation on that great ride! Raya seems like a great horse.
All dry under the tree doesn't sound alarming to me. Sounds like she didn't sweat or the pad absorbed it. A small dry spot on a all damp back would be of concern as a possible high pressure point. Sweat patterns are only one part of saddle fitting. Maybe a picture if you are unsure? My 2 cents. :wink:

Jan, I wonder where you take your energy! Your 16h5 horse: maybe you mean 16h2? (like half-way between 16h and 17h?) How's your son?

Vicki, fleas: Hope you get rid of them all. 

AA: LOL! I had seen the farrier video, but not the others.


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> At least there are no pressure points.....


That was my first thought as well, when I recovered from the shock...

But then the debate started: are all dry spots bad?


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, what is a peruvian saddle? What kind of pad did you use? I know when I use my professional choice she doesn't sweat nearly as much.

*Happy*, Yes! His own horse! What about Jake?

*Jan*, I don't run across my own yard much less 8 or 9 miles. Kudos!


----------



## SwissMiss

Eole said:


> Swiss: Congratulation on that great ride! Raya seems like a great horse.
> All dry under the tree doesn't sound alarming to me. Sounds like she didn't sweat or the pad absorbed it. A small dry spot on a all damp back would be of concern as a possible high pressure point. Sweat patterns are only one part of saddle fitting. Maybe a picture if you are unsure? My 2 cents. :wink:
> 
> Jan, I wonder where you take your energy! Your 16h5 horse: maybe you mean 16h2? (like half-way between 16h and 17h?) How's your son?
> 
> Vicki, fleas: Hope you get rid of them all.
> 
> AA: LOL! I had seen the farrier video, but not the others.


Oh yes, she is a great horse! That was her 3rd ride since July and she is broke to ride for about 2 years now  lots of sense (for a mare, lol)

I wish I would have had my camera, I would have taken a picture! She was wet all over, except the area of the tree in its whole lenght. So it can't be a good pad...


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, did she act uncomfortable?


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, did she act uncomfortable?


That's the thing. She moved very freely, no reaction to me getting up, reacted very nicely to me shifting my weight and when I palpated her back, no flinching or anything...

And normally she is very quick telling me if she is not happy about anything :wink:


----------



## Blue

I know everyone swears by dry spots. But IMO the key words here are *DRY* _*SPOTS*_. You don't have dry spots, you have a complete dry area. No discomfort, no flinching. I would try it again in different temperature and conditions and see if it happens again. Just me.


----------



## Jan1975

Eole said:


> Jan, I wonder where you take your energy! Your 16h5 horse: maybe you mean 16h2? (like half-way between 16h and 17h?) How's your son?


I don't know what I mean. :lol: I used a Google converter to convert my height to hands because she's exactly as tall as me. It said 16.5. Isn't 1/2 a hand technically .5, which means 5/10ths, equivalent to 2/4ths? Maybe I just wrote it wrong. Anyhow, yes, halfway between 16 & 17!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> That's the thing. She moved very freely, no reaction to me getting up, reacted very nicely to me shifting my weight and when I palpated her back, no flinching or anything...
> 
> And normally she is very quick telling me if she is not happy about anything :wink:


Can you go back out tomorrow and palpate again? Sometimes if things are pinched the soreness doesn't show up right away, but will show hours later.

Trying to interpret sweat patterns can make you crazy. Normally I would be more concerned about small dry spots vs the whole tree, esp if she was acting ok while riding. I would try it again and see if you got the same results the next time.

Congrats on the awesome ride!!


----------



## Blue

Jan1975 said:


> I don't know what I mean. :lol: I used a Google converter to convert my height to hands because she's exactly as tall as me. It said 16.5. Isn't 1/2 a hand technically .5, which means 5/10ths, equivalent to 2/4ths? Maybe I just wrote it wrong. Anyhow, yes, halfway between 16 & 17!


:rofl::rofl:
I didn't know there was a Google converter to convert my height to my horses height. I'll have to look into that.  The usual way of saying it is 16.2, meaning half way between 4". 16.4 would actually be 17h, 16.3 would be 16h3". But I think its safe to say "between 16 and 17 hands" as 5 different people to measure her and get 5 different measurements!


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> I didn't know there was a Google converter to convert my height to my horses height. I'll have to look into that.  The usual way of saying it is 16.2, meaning half way between 4". 16.4 would actually be 17h, 16.3 would be 16h3". But I think its safe to say "between 16 and 17 hands" as 5 different people to measure her and get 5 different measurements!


There's a Google converter for everything. FYI, I am also 16.2 hands. I am going to tell the doctor that next time I go for a check up. :rofl: Then I'm going to tell them my weight is .05 tons. :rofl: inkunicorn:


----------



## Blue

Jan1975 said:


> There's a Google converter for everything. FYI, I am also 16.2 hands. I am going to tell the doctor that next time I go for a check up. :rofl: Then I'm going to tell them my weight is .05 tons. :rofl: inkunicorn:


:rofl::rofl::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::rofl:


----------



## Koolio

Good afternoon! It is tough keeping up around here!

Happy - still waiting on a name for your new horse... It sounds like you are really enjoying him. Does your DH ride too?

TJ - thinking of you and hoping you get an interview...

Roadyy - it is good to hear from you. I'm thinking good though for you and your DD.

Jan - I think my legs would be jello after that long in 2 point!

Blue - I'm only 15.75 hands :-(

Anita - those are cute videos!

Busy day today! I took my dressage saddle in to the tack store to sell. Once it sells, I'll look for another one. In the meantime, I am alternating between DD's dressage saddle and my western saddle.
I rode Koolio in western tack this afternoon. He seemed better and way more relaxed, but I sure can't feel him with my seat through all that leather! It felt strange! I was happy enough with how soft and balanced he was. I don't know if it's the tack or the ulcer meds, but plan to continue with both for a bit.
I also rode Himmy today out in the paddock. She was a pill in the barn until I put the saddle on and then settled. She was testy at first under saddle, but got to work pretty quick and then rode beautifully. She was perfect in the barn afterwards. I think she is missing getting attention as she really seemed to like it. Hopefully I'll get to ride her tomorrow too if it is warm enough.

Is anyone familiar with straightness training? Quite a few people at the barn, including my coach swear by it.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio, glad Himmy is settling again. Seems like she just needs your patient love! 
DH does not ride. He did when he was 12 or so, in a riding club through school. He can't ride now, he will need to loose some weight. He is also 6'7", so we will be looking at a draft some day!

It was beautiful out today. I didn't make it out to the barn and it about killed me LOL. Maybe tomorrow.

TJ- this made me think of you. Weaver Leather had an ad that says Never give up on something you can't go a day without thinking about.

I got invited to go horse camping in May. I doubt I'd have a trailer by then, but it's fun to think about. Ahhhh spring.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

I missed a lot while I was sitting in a cold freezing room with 2,000 ppl for a work conference! 
Jan, 9 miles after 2 point position in both trot and canter!?? Kudos to you!
GR, looks like you had a great ride with JR or JrUber?? hahaa
HP, no name yet? I'm guessing Timmy is here to stay.
SwissMiss, Glad you had a great trail ride with Raya - how long were you out? Longest I've ever done is 1 hr. I don't like rickety wooden bridges, yikes.

So there's a converter to get your human height converted to horse height?? hahaaa Must find that asap! When I get the chance, I've gotta watch those videos. I've had to learn so much "rider/horse world" language - I actually watched a video about it.  Lila is sick with a cold so no riding lessons tomorrow and I'm seriously bummed. Can't ride until Saturday but I may try for Friday afternoon if I can - just when my body was adjusting, it will go into shock all over again.


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone,

Just popping in for a moment. I had dental surgery on Thursday which started with taking a sedative Wednesday night that the surgeon prescribed so I have missed a lot of things here. The surgery went fine and the pain wasnt bad at all. The worst part was the limited diet until today. I am not a big fan of soft foods and even ice cream gets old real quick. I was really weak from not eating right but am back on track today.

Hubby and I went to see the movie The Revenant. It was very well done but there are two scenes with horses that I could have done without.

Going out to see the horses tomorrow. Dont know if the footing will allow any riding. 

Blue, I am so sorry about the loss of your precious pup.

Rick, keep us updated when you can. You are going through some very diffcult times. Know we are here when you need us.

I talk to Mom every day. Today she told me she went out to dinner at a little Italian place downtown. In reality the nurses brought her spagehtti and garlic bread to her bed.
I guess I should be ok that she thinks she went out to eat. She seems happy.


----------



## Celeste

The decimal is used incorrectly if you use the correct horse terminology. It really does not mean a decimal place. It is just a place holder basically.

15.1 means 15 hands and 1 inch
15.2 means 15 hands and 2 inches
15.3 means 15 hands and 3 inches

You can't say 15.4 because that would be 16 hands.

Whoever came up with the terminology didn't know much about math.........


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> *Celeste*: pictures!!! :loveshower: That is PP? Did she behave?


Yes, the horse with the dirt on her head and the looky ears is the PP. She did actually behave very well. The appaloosa is Shadow. She will be 29 in March. She does pretty good for an old girl.


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste said:


> The decimal is used incorrectly if you use the correct horse terminology. It really does not mean a decimal place. It is just a place holder basically.
> 
> 15.1 means 15 hands and 1 inch
> 15.2 means 15 hands and 2 inches
> 15.3 means 15 hands and 3 inches
> 
> You can't say 15.4 because that would be 16 hands.
> 
> Whoever came up with the terminology didn't know much about math.........


Huh. Well they shouldn't use a decimal then. No wonder math is so confusing to people. :lol: Thanks for explaining!

Koolio, I hope your saddle sells quickly! It's no fun sitting on for-sale stuff. Glad you got two good rides in, too. 

Maria, bummer about the sickness!! Hopefully everyone is better soon. Were you bored silly in your conference? I am so impatient during those things.

Corgi, sorry about your dental procedure! No fun! I'm glad you're able to eat again.


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, I think you should be glad your Mom thinks she went out. I've wanted to "think I went out" a couple times. Glad she seems so relaxed in her new home.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> The decimal is used incorrectly if you use the correct horse terminology. It really does not mean a decimal place. It is just a place holder basically.
> 
> 15.1 means 15 hands and 1 inch
> 15.2 means 15 hands and 2 inches
> 15.3 means 15 hands and 3 inches
> 
> You can't say 15.4 because that would be 16 hands.
> 
> Whoever came up with the terminology didn't know much about math.........


Just another example of horse terminology that non-horse people don't get :wink:

Are 00 shoes double aught, double ought, or double naught?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: have no idea what straightness training is. In Dressage, straightness is developed by doing lots of circles, counter bends, and lateral exercises. 

Good to hear Koolio did better with the western saddle. Very difficult to feel anything through those western saddles though. 

Good girl Himmy! 

How is Miss Lucy doing with the snow? 

*Eole*: Kalou is so adorable! He looks like he loves the snow. He needs a snowsuit to keep the ice off 

Not sure I understand the skiing that you did; does you dog pull you?

Phantom: good to hear the horses made it safely to you! Love the invisible horse!! 

*Corgi*: That is rather sweet that your momma thinks she went out to an Italian restaurant. She is in the right place. 

*Jan*: Wow. impressive that you can ride for an hour in two point then run 8 miles :thumbsup: I took a nap for you :biggrin:

I am 16.3H, 17H shod 

*Swiss*: Nice ride! Agree with the others, dry pad may not be a problem. Dry spots would be. 

*Twalker*: Hope you got a ride in. 

*Happy*: Some names for HRH Timmy...

Trouper, Ranger, Badger, Lonesome "Lonnie", Sargent, Pepper 

To everyone else :wave:


----------



## VickiRose

Ha ha, I'm 17hh2in ! I could be a warmblood...built more like a draft horse though...Clydesdale!

Corgi, I think the story about your mum is sweet. Hope you are recovering well from your dental surgery.

Jan, I think I'd have collapsed in a heap after the ride, let alone the run!

Eole, I'm with AA, what were you doing with a dog and skis ?? Sounds fun!

Swiss, I wouldn't worry too much over the dry patches either. As Phanton said, check for soreness in the next few days, but could be OK


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> TJ- this made me think of you. Weaver Leather had an ad that says Never give up on something you can't go a day without thinking about.


I'm not giving up...

I knew that yesterday would be the last nice day for a little while (snow moved in again last night), so went out early & fed so that J's husband could free up his time a bit. Enjoyed that, was a good work out too, reloading the hay carts.

Funny part, before feeding, was when I got down to the horses I saw that 2 boarders were out of their pens. Called J to let her know (she said she's been having trouble w/a mucker not latching gates properly). The gelding was easy to catch, just tossed a rope over his neck & led him into the pen. The mare would have none of being caught:runninghorse2:. Noticed that she was flagging too. (J saw her running & called to tell me that her husband would help when he got home). But...her pen is straight across from another boarder gelding's pen. Saw her(facing away from me) intent on trying to snuggle on him thru the fence, so came up slow, opened her gate wider, & got out the cookies in my pocket..."Hey Goldie, wanna cookie:wink:" Goldie wanted a cookie. Goldie got bribed into her pen & got 2 cookies.

No "skill" of mine there, just got lucky (no "skill" either w/the gelding, J's 4 yr old grandson could catch that horse). Kinda fun, in an odd sort of way. Did employ one learned skill 'tho, when I saw her go up to Spirit's pen & they did a spin thing to be able to start kicking at each other. I marched up twirling the lead rope to make her run away.

Anyway, after feeding I got out Spirit & groomed her, checked her feet. Didn't go on a walkabout, because the mud was thawing by that time & getting really funky.

Then chatted with J for a little while, then went home.

Not much of a Horse Day compared with everyone else's, but it was mine.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Koolio said:


> Is anyone familiar with straightness training? Quite a few people at the barn, including my coach swear by it.


Straightness training is actually an acquired skill.
It is used to select premium lumber @ Home Depot & Lowes or other lumber yards.
Avoid bowed, cupped, warped, crooked, or twisted boards.
People at the barn love it, keeps their structure standing for may years.

Could not resist!

Morning All:


----------



## greentree

MR, at Lowes and HD, it is not only acquired, but ELUSIVE!! Practically a lost art, or impossible dream!

I looked at that straightness ladies website....I kept trying to follow links for free info, and running into the" for only $14.95..." Pages, so I gave up! I will find someone to pay for lessons before I will give $.02 to someone with a " program" on the internet!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: You have great equine instincts! Bribery is a smart way to "catch" a frisky mare, especially when you are by yourself :wink: 

Sounds like you had a great horse day, even if no riding. 

I hope your job search is successful or you get more hours :hug:


----------



## Happy Place

Today was my sleep in day. Briar had to get up at 6 to go potty. I took that time to water and open up the chicken coop. Back to bed. At 8, Briar needed to go out again. This time for an extended excursion around the yard. I never went back to bed but I am considering it now LOL.

It's over cast and wet out. If I get the chance, I am going out to ride! I need to get to Nike to do his feet. I weaned him off his feed. He is holding up ok as he was only getting about 1.5 lbs a day anyhow. He is still on free choice hay and farmer has been good about keeping that in front of him. Now that I am riding most days, I can't make it out to see Nike every day.  I wish he was at my barn, so I could still see him every day and give him the love I know he craves.

I still have a costco trip and work stuff to do, but I can put the work stuff off til it's too dark to be outdoors!


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

*TJ*, Good job! That sounds like a very relaxing horse day to me actually!

I slept late. Well actually not slept exactly, just kinda laid around drifting in and out 'til almost 7! Wow! I never do that. Jesse still stays in her crate at night and stayed quiet too. So after putting on my robe and slippers took her outside and thought, "Hmmm, it's not very cold." Sure enough when I got my glasses and looked at the thermometer it was a balmy 42F! What a lovely morning. A few high clouds filtering the sun and a perfect day for a ride. Sadly, since I work on Saturdays and the Mister goes back to work on Mondays it's the only day we can accomplish two person chores. And, with rain coming we have two person chores o' plenty! ((sigh)) If we get enough done maybe I can get a quick one in this afternoon. Daughter is coming over this afternoon to teach us how to back up to the Cloud and wants me to help her with her taxes. Then if I make a nice dinner she'll stick around for awhile to visit, right? Spring will be here soon and we should have slightly longer days. It will be easier to get a quick ride in then.

Patch got kicked in the side of the face by Lacey last night at feeding time. I've told him and over and over that he was going to get hurt! I've chased him out so many times I can't count. He always did well when I remembered to put "the collar" on him, but I didn't always remember and that's my bad. Sadly with those collars a smart dog learns that when he doesn't have it on, there's no reprimand for what they want to do. And Patch is a very smart dog! Anyway, he nips and lunges at them and last night Lacey got him good, right in the side of the mouth. Nice little gash. If it hadn't been Saturday night after 6 I could have gotten him in to the vet right away, but it's not life threatening and doesn't even slow down his eating so I'll get him in on Monday morning. I'm really more concerned about infection than anything else.

Walker is eating a little better. Still not very perky, but I didn't expect him to be. Yesterday husband had the opportunity to take him out for a ride in the Ranger by himself and he seemed to enjoy that.

I'm 16.2h


----------



## Eole

At 14h3, I'm a pony.

Ski-joering: yes the dog pulls as I ski. Back country skiing. I wear a padded belt and she wears a padded harness; we are linked by a bungie type of leash. With our combined efforts, we fly! On the uphills, she gives me just enough pull to keep me from backing up. Quite a work out! When she's tired, she just doesn't pull and that's fine.
Jan, you can do the same running with dogs, they love it.

*Corgi*, that is actually nice that your mom believes she went out for dinner. Food must be pretty good there!

Straightness training: is that Marjke Dejong? She has interesting ideas, in the philosophy of classical dressage training. I received her newsletter for a while but I cancelled as it became too commercial to my liking (trying to sell more than to educate)
Koolio, I'm convinced Himmy has potential, she seems like the sensitive energetic type, the kind I love to work with.

*Blue*: poor Patch! I hope he'll learn to be careful.

*TJ*, a horse day is a good day! 

*Celeste*, 29yo appaloosa: impressive. I'm both happy and worried that my horses might make it to over 30. I'd better stay in shape to keep up with them.

*HP* I love the name-the-horse saga!  Horse camping? Oh, that is up my alley! Maybe borrow a trailer?

I rode Buttercup yesterday and Alizé today. It's nice to switch, as I appreciate each one's qualities even more. BC is brave and fast, but careless and lacking breaks sometimes. Alizé is easy-going, must use legs to keep moving; if I say "careful" she will be extra careful where she sets her hooves. So trustworthy. I love my mares. :loveshower:
Alizé today. Leyla pulling me on the lake.


----------



## corgi

*I went SPLAT*

I havent come off a horse in 4 years and one month exactly. On New Years Eve 2011, I was thrown off a "free" horse I had on a trial basis and broke ribs.
That is what prompted me to buy Isabella.

I have never come off Isabella....until today and it wasnt her fault. It wasnt my fault. It was Blue's fault!! (Not HF Blue....our spazzy Paint Blue)

I was riding bareback in the snow. Hubby was having trouble with Blue. Mhe was just being a total spaz, which is understandable due to not being ridden in more than a month and probably never being ridden in the snow. Hubby cut his ride short to work on some ground things..which was a very smart thing to do.

He was behind us with Blue when I decided to dismount. I was in the process of swinging my right leg over (dismounting bareback is not easy to begin with) when Blue threw an epic fit and spooked Isabella. She took 2 frantic steps forward and the spun around and I had no where to go but the ground.

When I hit the ground, Blue took off at a full gallop, like an idiot, all around the farm but my girl stood right there beside me..not moving a muscle. She was horrified. I wish I had a picture of her face. Poor girl. I know she felt bad. We have been together 4 years and she has never seen me on the ground. I got up right away and praised her and gave her lots of love.

I know I wouldnt have come off if I had been seated. Like I said, Blue had been a spaz all day and I rode out all her other Blue induced spooks.

I have never come off a horse and not needed to go to the ER. So, this is how it is supposed to work huh?

I am just a little sore. I fractured T6 and T8, up between my shoulder blades in 2005 and I am a little sore up there now, but that is only natural. I stayed out at the farm for 2 hours after that and I just took 2 Advil. 

So, here is a picture I took. Isabella's skid marks on the right and my splat on the left. LOL


----------



## corgi

Before it all went bad.


----------



## corgi

This was only our 2nd ever ride in the snow. My Argentine Polo Pony is not a fan.


----------



## Celeste

I'm glad you didn't get hurt bad! Maybe the snow acted like a cushion.


----------



## Celeste

I don't think that I have mentioned to many of you that I have myasthenia gravis and my doctor thinks I should go on disability and sit around and watch TV. Forget that crap. I just have to use a mounting block to climb on and I can't ride as well as I once did, but I am 58 years old anyway. 

So I'll tell you about my day.

It turned out to be a beautiful day here in Georgia. It got up to 70 degrees. I had already planned to ride with my daughter-in-law this afternoon. My friend Donna texted me and asked if I could ride this morning. So I said yes. 
Donna and I rode 4.5 miles. The Psycho Princess was being a little bit smarty pants about wanting to hurry back home. She didn't break gait, but she was pulling on the bit. 

We got back and my daughter-in-law was already there waiting. I helped her saddle up her horse and after Donna left, we took off again. We rode 2.9 miles. The Princess was less anxious to hurry home. Perhaps there might have been another rider waiting? Lol. It did her good.

So my total today was 7.4. That brings me up to 20 miles for the year. 

The sorrel horse is Donna's horse. My daughter-in-law is on the appaloosa. 
And the Princess finally found her happy ears.

Oh, and this old woman is tired now.


----------



## Jan1975

TJ, great horse-catching skills! I'm calling you if ours ever get out. 

HP, how come the animals always know when it's sleep-in day and get up earlier? I hope you got a nap in!

Eole, I have heard of ski-joering for dogs. I even HAVE cross-country skis, but I've never had the right kind of dog. I had greyhounds, who were way too lazy (after about 1/2 mile). Now, I have a whippet, but she's only 25 pounds and totally out of control. LOL Someday, maybe I'll have the right dog, because that looks AMAZING. I love your trail-riding pics!! The snow is SO pretty. I want to know about your horse's tack...what kind of saddle and bridle are those? I am looking to get something different for when we're just bumming around and not working on hunt seat.

Corgi, I'm glad you didn't get hurt too badly! Ouch! I must admit I had a little giggle when I saw your body print in the ground! What a sweet girl Isabella is to stand there and wait for you.

Celeste, glad you had such a great ride! Good for you for pushing through your condition and still riding. 

We spent most of the day swapping rooms. We have a ranch home w/ 3 bedrooms upstairs and 1 bedroom in the finished basement. I can't remember if I told you this already , but my son decided he wanted the basement bedroom, so we moved him down there today. That room had been the toy graveyard, so we had to go through all of the toys and pitch/donate a bunch. Then, we had to move his stuff down there. I think I went up/down the stairs about 100 times. Maybe more. Now, we have to paint his old room and my daughter is moving into it. We just got back from Home Depot & getting groceries. I'm getting ready to go to the barn.


----------



## Celeste

All this dog ski-joering stuff reminded me of something from my childhood. (Maybe aged 8, 9, 10 or so) We have no snow, but I always thought that riding in a dog sled would be the most romantic and glorious thing ever. I had a little red wagon and a fairly large mutt. My uncle gave me a little bit of money for Christmas, so I got my Daddy to take me to the hardware store and we bought the dog, Bozo, a harness. 

I put the harness on him, tied it to the wagon handle, and Bozo happily hauled me and several kids all over the place. He would run wide opened just for the love of running. We did have a few spills and scrapes and bruises. 

We didn't know about helmets, knee pads, or other such nonsense. We sure had a blast though.


----------



## VickiRose

Ouch, Corgi! Glad you are okay! 
Eole, skiing behind a dog sounds fun! If only I could ski...if only we had snow! We had a German Shepard as kids and he used to love to run, so my sisters and I would get a big stick, get on our push bikes and hold an end each. The dog would grab the middle and tow us along the tracks/roads. Made hills a lot easier! And he loved it! Great dog! 

Jan, I bet those stairs gave your legs a workout! 

Celeste, I will have to google to figure out what myasthenia gravis is, but the ride looks like fun. Glad the princess found her happy ears

My two kids go back to school today after our school holidays. This is DDs first year at high school, she is very excited! Just walked with them to the end of the driveway to get the school bus.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: good to hear you are ok after your fast dismount! The risks of riding bareback, but we just don't bounce like we did when we were kids. Impossible to stay on when you are already off balance. I see rodeo riders get tossed that way too. 

Bad boy Blue! 

*Jan*: Your stamina is enviable. Your family is fortunate to have you. 

*Eole*: ski-joering sounds like a blast! Can you take a video next time? Would be awesome to watch!!

Like some others, have used big dogs in the past to pull an assortment of wheeled rides. The bike experiment did not go well  I used to dream of having a dog sled team, but wasn't sure I wanted to deal with snow the rest of the time! 

*Blue*: I hope Patch is ok. Is that the stray pup you found? Can't really blame Lacey for correcting Patch. 

Not clear on weather or not you were able to sleep in; 7 am IS sleeping in for me :wink:

*Celeste*: " Do as much as you can for as long as you can" is a good motto to follow. Don't know how anyone that knows you could think you would sit around and watch TV. Boring. 

Congrats on getting TWO rides in today! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

It was absolutely beautiful weather this weekend. Had big plans to ride but had to cancel due to family issues. Totally bummed. 

My saddle did not arrive Thursday as scheduled. Or Friday, or Saturday. Don't know why a box sent from Florida to Alabama goes to New Jersey first


----------



## phantomhorse13

*tj*: sounds like a good horsey day to me. look how far you have come to be able to confidently handle mares wanting to kick and loose horses all over the place!!

*Eole*: lovely pics as always. I don't envy all the snow, but glad you are getting out all the same. the dog skiing looks like fun.

*corgi*: sorry to hear you had a meeting with the ground. hopefully you won't be too sore tomorrow. bad Blue pony!

*Celeste*: go PP! fantastic to have been riding so much lately. sit down and watch tv indeed. :icon_rolleyes:

*Jan*: hope your son is all settled into his new space. great reason to rehome old toys. hope you also enjoyed your barn time.



I got Phin out today, though as I suspected the footing was less than ideal to start with and quickly went to h#ll as the temps rose into the 50s! I was riding in a tshirt in the snow. Yet again, I was on foot walking all the slimy downhills but figured any saddle time is better than none. Got out with my SIL, but Gisele was a handful as she hasn't been out in a couple months.

Nothing so pretty as untouched snow:











It was fascinating to see all the animal tracks.. lots and lots of deer, but also some fox and coyote too:











That hill in the distance is the Sugarloaf, which is where a lot of my view pics come from (home is on the far side of it):


























On the way home, we stopped to see Gina's mom.. Phin wasn't quite sure what to make of parading up someone's driveway!


----------



## Eole

*AA*: what saddle are you expecting? I have my fingers crossed that this one is good for you AND Chivas. 
I don't know about filming (iPhone) and skiing at the same time. You might get extra acrobatic figures with undesirable sound effects.

*PH*, you've got snow! That's beautiful. I keep my rides short because the deep snow and hills are very demanding on the horses.

*Celeste*, what kind of doc would suggest sitting around? (and waste muscles faster?) :icon_rolleyes: Glad you don't listen and keep moving.

*Jan*, my saddle is an endurance saddle made by Specialized Saddles. Light, deep seat, very comfortable. It's adjustable with back panels of different thickness and shims; that can sometimes be tricky. Bridle is a simple side-pull, very mild, more like a glorified halter that I clip my reins to. It's synthetic biothane, easy to wash (even in the dishwasher). It's fine for a horse that doesn't need an emergency brake.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> *AA*: what saddle are you expecting? I have my fingers crossed that this one is good for you AND Chivas.


Waiting on a Barefoot Atlanta (western) to arrive. He likes the Barefoot best, but the Cheyenne makes me feel like I'm doing the splits. Hoping the shorter skirts will help that. If this one works for both of us, will be time to start selling the others. I am rather tired of buying saddles that don't work. 

Next step is seeing if any of my pad assortment fits. 



Eole said:


> *AA*: I don't know about filming (iPhone) and skiing at the same time. You might get extra acrobatic figures with undesirable sound effects.


:shock: don't want any of that!! Thought you had a GoPro


----------



## SwissMiss

*TJ*, _any_ horsey day is a good one! And quite exciting with the loose horse:wink:

*Eole*, ski-joering with a dog sounds like lots of fun. In Switzerland it is done mostly with horses and on alpine skis (more stability at higher speeds)... Most of the time I don't miss the snow, but your pictures make me a bit nostalgic :wink:

*Corgi*, sorry you went splat! Glad nothing bad happened... But I have to admit, the picture of the tracks in the snow made me giggle 

*Celeste* yay for your ride 2x  And that beats sitting on the couch! Sitting on the couch will just make the progression faster. Glad you are riding! 

*Jan* where do you take all your energy from??? I'm in awe! Maybe I can get there as well (when DD finally decides to sleep through the night:wink - but to be honest, even then it won't happen, lol.

*Phantom*, I love those pics! Beautiful.

*Anita*, great if your saddle makes detours  Hopefully this will be the one fitting Chivas and you!

Talking about saddles, I checked Raya's back out yesterday and couldn't see anything out of the ordinary and she didn't show any sign that it hurts while palpating it. It was more like "what ARE you doing?" I started TTouches a while ago and she is still learning that touching/petting her doesn't mean I am picking the most tender meat for eating :wink:

So maybe the dry pattern really isn't that concerning. I wanted to take pictures with just the saddle on to put it up here in the saddle fitting sections, but the horses at the barn had other ideas :x

When I was about to head out to the barn I got a txt from my BO that she is sick and if I could feed, muck for her. Sure, no problem, still gives me plenty of daylight to have fun with Raya. 
Well, didn't take into account that the new gelding and our old gelding (both in their 20) are behaving like studs and are fighting over 3 mares
The old TB is normally so mellow, but I had to chase him a good while to get him in to eat, and then he would just pace and holler. The new gelding was a pill to catch and galloped away from me. Guess who got a introduction to "SwissMiss' approach to hard to catch horses"? After about 20 min he begged to get the halter on :wink: He knows better and I have the ok from his owner to work with him on his manners if needed...

Raya watched me working with him, and when I finally went out to get her, she actually stuck her nose in the halter. Smart horse:clap: She didn't want to work hard :lol:

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste, sounds like such a fun time w/ your childhood dog! We didn't have helmets, knee pads, etc. for anything--bikes, horses, ATV's...it's a miracle we survived.

Eole, thanks for the saddle info! 

Phantom, love those trail ride pics. Especially the one of you visiting your friend. Not every day I get visited by a horseback rider. :lol:

Anita, I hope your saddle arrives today! It stinks waiting for something you're really looking forward to. 

SwissMiss, that sounds like quite the feeding adventure. How come horses are always making things more complicated? :lol:

I certainly don't have a lot of energy. I just get a little obsessive over getting things finished sometimes. Does it feel better if I tell you that I didn't do a SINGLE bit of grading over the weekend and now I'm really behind? Both of my kids are home sick today w/ sinus/cold issues. I'm taking my daughter to the dr. in a bit because she was up through the night crying about her ear. So, hopefully since I'm home today, I'll get some work done!


----------



## frlsgirl

*Phantomhorse: *I love the snow riding pictures; there is something so cool about making hoof prints in the snow. Our winter has been pretty mild so far which I'm totally ok with.

*Jan1975: *Well wishes for your kiddos! Half the office is sick with this sinus/cold crap; I think we just keep passing it back and forth.

As for me, we had wonderful weather this weekend so I rode Ana 3 days in a row; she went lame again in her right hind on day 3; it's so strange, she is always fine day 1 and 2; she would be fine on day 3 if all we did is walk and trot in a straight line. By the time I call the vet she's fine again. I'm gonna talk to BO about it and see if she recommends a chiro visit or just an alternating riding schedule.


----------



## tjtalon

phantomhorse13 said:


> *tj*: sounds like a good horsey day to me. look how far you have come to be able to confidently handle mares wanting to kick and loose horses all over the place!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Thanks Dawn, & everyone. I didn't think I did any kind of big deal (& certainly stayed away from Miss Happy Feet while she was preparing to kick, just twirled the rope at her). However, I did think to myself: what would I have done last year, or the year before that? Well, last year I likely would've ran at her yelling, with my arms up (& maybe have gotten too close), the first year maybe would've stood there with "Oh C**P, one of the is gonna hurt their back legs on the fence!...JANICE!!!...". This time I was calm, twirled the rope to send her off, then just figured to wait her out & look for an opportunity (which did present itself; otherwise I'd have just waited for J's husband & helped him with whatever he would tell me to do).

But it's true that I have trouble recognizing my own progress. J reminded me, too, on Saturday with "Do you know how far you've come?" And after we'd talked about some other stuff (that's tearing me apart), she said "Just know that you ARE a horsewoman. You were born with it. You have the heart, soul & instincts; you've just needed the exposure & training. Just know that despite everything else, you've got THAT".

Keeping that in my heart:faceshot:.

Have caught up with reading. Forgive me for not commenting on things, I've gotten really remiss with that.

Time to take a shower & get back to work on the computer. Love to everyone (Ladona, very glad that you didn't get hurt! Isabella certainly was a good girl to stand there to see if you were alright).

Later all...


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

We have snow! It's a petty lame amount, but snow none the less. Flagstaff is getting tons, but that's normal for them in February.

Going to run to the store in just a minute but wanted to check in. Son and DIL rode with me yesterday for a shorty. After watching Jesse's behavior the past couple of days I decided it was TIME to get her on the trail and focused! Texted the kids and asked if they were interested in bringing their pup as well. The pups are just over 4 mos so not physically up to very much distance but psychologically they were ready to learn the ropes from my older trail dog. They did great and even the horses behaved even in the wind and with target shooters nearby. It was a good day.

Still struggling to get the pictures under control, but we got a couple of good ones. Ill try to post them later.


----------



## greentree

Corgi, you smashed some snow.....hope your soreness goes away quickly!

Celeste, I am glad you have gotten some nice riding in this year!

Jan, we believe you about the energy, uh-huh. Right." I ran 9 miles, and moved my son's furniture to the basement from the Penthouse." Lol!

Tj, best of luck on today's search!

AA, remember when we used to put things on the bus to ship?? Seems a little more efficient for some things! Hope your saddle gets there today. 

I actually rode Spirit yesterday! I rode him up a loop through the woods, then to the end of the rode and back. I told DH I did that so if he bucked me off! it was not on the road, hahaha. He and DS had gone to deliver a motorcycle, and saw me leaving the driveway....so they gunned the truck coming up the hill, and Aurora blocked them!! Such a good dog. I always yell, "hEY, don't spook my HORSE!!", as if you COULD spook him. 
One time I took him to the vet for a Coggins, because I wanted it on Global Vet....so I went to the surgery center, and they pull the blood in the parking lot. Fancy. So, I got him out and the tech was filling out the info, and I said, stallion. She says, oh, then we don't want to make him MAD....I told her I would give her a dollar IF she could make him mad!! Can't be done, lol!


----------



## Blue

Me with Blue and Jesse before mounting up








Son riding Dutch and holding his pup Augie (yes, that's from Silverado)








Me on Lacey holding Jesse. This is something I didn't practice when Blue was a puppy and now he refuses to ride up with me.








Blue, Jesse and Augie on the trail.








They made it back to the trailer so I guess we get to keep them!


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> *Cityslicker*, Yes. It's normal. Just smile, grit your teeth and arrange your schedule.
> 
> *Anita*, bored?! OMG! How? You need to go for a serious psych eval, check up and check into your priorities! Did you not watch "The Cowboys" with John Wayne? "Big Jake"? What about Silverado? or Tom Walsh. Man from Snowy River? Really, we need to meet. Oiye Vey! Where's that head slapping emoticon?
> 
> *Phantom*, is it feasible to file complaints against vets like that? Or would that open more worms than you want?
> 
> _Molly_. There are sooooo many more but...... I tried for some of her action photos but there were so blurry. Sh always smiled. Anyone who's had a smile dog knows what I mean.
> 
> View attachment 749513
> 
> 
> View attachment 749529
> 
> 
> View attachment 749537
> 
> 
> View attachment 749505


Molly was beautiful.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Watching cheesy horse films and loving "me"time*

Thanks *Blue*! Lesson this Saturday then celebrating 15th wedding anniversary - my DH says he'll get me a horse - if it will be my mode of transportation to work :icon_rolleyes: LOL But then, he puts up with my horse addiction and gets me lesson/practice rides/etc. so can't complain.

*Phantom*, Great pics and video! 
*Corgi*, Hope you're recovering okay, what a fall!  The butt imprint on snow, classic though hahaa!
*Greentree*, Great you got to ride Spirit! I've not been around a lot of stallions but the barn stallion I ride at is named "Boo" because he does not scare at all, he's the sweetest thing! 
*TJ*, That's wonderful you've made so much progress! Horsemanship in general is such a daily learning journey - as my instructor says, baby steps to building a foundation then it keeps going...
*Jan*, no energy huh? When :blueunicorn: fly....lol 
*SwissMiss*, cute Raya almost stuck her head in the halter herself, she was ready to ride with you I guess!
*Frlsgirl*, hope Ana's foot is okay - perhaps it's temporary due to exercise. 
AA, haven't had a chance to talk to my instructor yet but perhaps you could PM some pics to me so I can show him? I'll see him this Sat. Thanks!

Luv the pics with dogs riding or sitting on the horse, fun! Didn't know they could ride along, too. 

Everyone else, keep posting riding pics and stay warm! I'm watching on Netflix at home with a slight cold a Paso Fino horse movie and it's amazing how these horses move - I want to ride one bad with that awesome gait! Maybe that's the part Spanish blood in me, ole!! Makes me want to put on a Flamenco dress and dance with that horse. I know I'm can't be the only one who's had that idea....:wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Hi all! Sounds like everyone is doing well! Getting some riding in it seems. 

Corgi, glad you weren't hurt.

TJ, relish in your progress! :cowboy: YOu did good.

Got to ride this weekend too. Saturday found me cleaning my first stall, and by the end of that...even tho the sun was shining, I had to head home and lay down. I was so physically exhausted I just couldn't go anymore.

I have decided I have to make it a concerted effort to leave work at a decent time. This staying from 7:15 to 5:00 each day is just wearing me out something fierce. Then I spend an entire day of MY WEEKEND trying to rest up. It's just not fair! :x (of course I do it to myself...but I can never seem to keep up, not sure how others do it.)

Am going to try to write lessons early in the morning here, at least a set a morning, so I am not stuck doing them on Friday or the weekend. I am a morning person, so lets see where that goes.

Tonight I made sure I was out of there by 4:15. Contract time is 3:15...hence the Mr. 3:15 thing. :wink: There will be nights I have obligations at school, i.e. RS or ticket taking, but the other nights I am really going to try to leave.

I know several years ago, when I had been in a grade for a while and felt like I had a handle on things, I always left at 4:00 and I was actually more productive b/c I got away from the place and had more energy. That is what I am going to try to do. I am so sick of being SO TIRED on the weekends. 

Anyway...after my nap on Saturday, I went out and rode. Boy am I glad I did. The sun was out, and it did me a world of good. Jay was a good boy.

Sunday I rode again. He rode well again and had a bit of skip in his step. I practiced moving off my leg, backing, and cantering. He got to the point where we was super willing and anticipating my every move. I love when he gets like that. Very fun! :loveshower:

So the 'annual' dinner is taking place for work soon. Ya know...the one where since I went home early b/c I didn't want to party in front of the admin. I got 'shafted' from the 'cool' group. :dance-smiley05::hide:mg: And ultimately :happydance::clap::clap: YEA! (not really, I was never part of the cool group. LOL) But ultimately they stopped texting me right after that. Whatever! Better off...knew that before that....just goes to show ya....do the right thing and people turn on ya. What a bunch of...........

So I didn't want to go b/c of that whole debacle as well as another thing that happened that night, so I decided to ask R and D to go to dinner that night.. They accepted! Yippee! Been wanting to do that for a while now.

Anyway, back to horses.....here are a few pics of our weekend.

We have a black barn cat too. She is often referred to as B&^%% cat. LOL

Have a good night all!


----------



## Celeste

I love the horse and cat pictures!!

I don't blame you for not wanting to bother socializing with the work crowd. There are very few people that I work with that I consider to be worth spending some of my spare time with. There are a few. I'm not trying to be a snob. Just like your crowd, some of them are snobs. So maybe I do snob the snobs.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> I love the horse and cat pictures!!
> 
> I don't blame you for not wanting to bother socializing with the work crowd. There are very few people that I work with that I consider to be worth spending some of my spare time with. There are a few. I'm not trying to be a snob. Just like your crowd, some of them are snobs. So maybe I do snob the snobs.


 And, it's not that I dislike everyone I work with....there are only 3 that are cliquey....but they create drama....and those I do like are generally the ones who don't go to those dinners b/c of the clique thing. (we have a small staff)

So...that's my story, and I'm stickin' to it! :wink::mrgreen:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Here's one more for ya..........

OH, and the sky tonight at 5:45....it's staying light later everyone! Spring is coming!!!!


----------



## VickiRose

Love that the cat is "helping" Jay with some carrot stretches (cat stretches?)


----------



## Happy Place

All the talk about ski journing made me think of biking with Briar. I have this attachement called the walkie dog. It's a bar with a spring loaded leash, your dog runs along side you but is held out so he can't get into the wheels. Briar LOVES it. He would run and pull me along! I didn't even have to peddle until he got that out of his system. He's too old now, but he gets all excited when I get my bike out. 

I rode after work today. Had a totally crazy day and it felt so good just to unwind at the barn. Timmy was better about his bridle today. He was also a bit better about pulling and leaning on the bit when he got tired. He definately does it to try and get me to stop working him! LOL poor boy has to actually DO something. He's a kinda lazy guy with no muscle tone. Total Jiggler LOL. He's still a bit sore on his right front from taking his shoes off. We ride in a nice soft sand ring, so that will get better. 

Still no name. DH suggested Paco. There was this old Yuper ( person who lives in the upper peninsula of Michigan) They tend to have a little accent like a swiss/nord sorta thing. Anywho, he told this story of shooting a big buck. He say it, drew his gun up and PACO, he shot the deer! LOL apparently there needs to be some sort of story surrounding the horse name we pick! Now DH says we can't use Paco, it was just an example LOL 

It's late, I gotta get to bed. Gnight all!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*NM71*, I swear your horse is posing! Bet he'd take a selfie with the cat if he could. lol He looks like a sweetie - it's great to get a very responsive ride and the horse is just so "with you." Looks like he and the cat are great friends. Not cantered yet but briefly we did, so flippin' fun! Can't wait to learn how to do that.
HP, Paco, what a cute name! Glad he's adjusting well - gosh, one of the barn horses Bella pulls on the bit a lot after only 20-30 minutes of riding but she's just honestly a bit of a diva and doesn't like anyone really. Other riders said she gets like that.


----------



## greentree

What about Pancho??


----------



## NickerMaker71

HP, two names I came up with..........

Flynn and Cooper.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## tjtalon

Wonderful pictures, Nicker! You sure have a photographer's eye.

Thought of a few names to toss in the suggestion pot for HP's Timmy No-Name while trying to wake up here:

Tucker
Charlie
Joe
Freddie
Champ

Dally, Dilly-Dally ("just dilly-dallying along here, Mom!")
EZ ("I'm just an easy going kinda guy, Mom!")
Rambler ("just ramblin' along here, Mom!")
Moses ("just moseyin' along here, Mom!")

or...

Little Bit ("c'mon, Timmy, just a little bit more, okay?!")


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

*Nicker* I love that pic with Piper on the outside wondering what's going on. Cute! Yeah, even though I actually like almost everyone I work with I don't want to socialize with them.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, what about Shilo?


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *Happy*, what about Shilo?


Oooh, I like that...


----------



## Blue

We're determined to get this horse named before "Timmy" sticks, right?


----------



## VickiRose

Another name, River! (Goes with the flow...LOL)


----------



## Blue

*Ellen*, had a horse named River for a short time.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> We're determined to get this horse named before "Timmy" sticks, right?


Yup!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> We're determined to get this horse named before "Timmy" sticks, right?


I rather like Timmy. Seams to suit him. Of course _officially_ he would be Sir Timothy :biggrin:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> I rather like Timmy. Seams to suit him. Of course _officially_ he would be Sir Timothy :biggrin:


Me too...but happy doesn't...:sad:


----------



## Blue

You're right *Anita*, Timmy is a perfectly nice name, and Sir Tim is even better. But..... Hey, what about Timbo?


----------



## tjtalon

Thought of "Trampas"...

(popped in my head, from some old cowboy tv show, I think)...


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> Thought of "Trampas"...
> 
> (popped in my head, from some old cowboy tv show, I think)...


O yeah! What was that show? I remember a "Trampas" from something.


Shane?


----------



## AnitaAnne

My saddle has arrived, sort of! It is sitting at the post office. Got an orange slip in the mailbox that says so. Can pick it up after 10 am. Of course weather is supposed to get nasty today, then cold again :icon_rolleyes:

Going to try it out anyway! 

In other news, my van is finally FIXED and RUNNING. 

Still is 300 miles away from me though. The mechanic replaced the fuel pump and the fuel filter. Said the fuel filter was placed in backwards causing the pump to fail. Did not know it was possible to put a filter in backwards :twisted:

*TJ*: Sorry you are having a rough time :hug:

*Nicker*: Jay is so handsome! So personable too. Those cat pictures are some of the best ever. 

Better to be a 4:15 than a 3:15! 

*Blue*: Fabulous pictures! What a wonderful day for all of you. The pups are so adorable, and how special to share a good ride with your DS. Lacey is so white now, she is prettier than ever. 

*Happy*: Isn't is wonderful to be able to ride your very own horse? Such an attractive guy too.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> O yeah! What was that show? I remember a "Trampas" from something.
> 
> 
> Shane?


Have been trying to remember...coulda been Shane. I know the show was right in the same time as shows Wyatt Earp, The Kentuckian, Palladin...


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> Have been trying to remember...coulda been Shane. I know the show was right in the same time as shows Wyatt Earp, The Kentuckian, Palladin...


Somehow I feel like "Trampas" was played by Clint Eastwood? Maybe in Rawhide? Or a James somethingorother. Yikes, now this will be in my head all day.


*Anita*, We want to see pics of the new saddle! You can get a few minutes with it anyway right? Supposed to be an early spring for you all back there. And a longer winter for us here. Ugh! I'm tired of being cold.


----------



## Blue

I broke down and googled it. Doug McClure in the Virginian was Trampas. I had the right face but wrong name in my head. Good trivia question though, right?


----------



## tjtalon

OOPs, The Virginian, not Kentuckian (I kinda think a Trampas was in The Virginian...)

(I'm alright enough, AnitaAnne. Just need a real job...quick.)

'Nother name:

Cassidy (thought of Hopalong Cassidy).


----------



## Blue

Oooo Cassidy is a good one too.

I really gotta go now.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> I broke down and googled it. Doug McClure in the Virginian was Trampas. I had the right face but wrong name in my head. Good trivia question though, right?


AH HAH!! Good job!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Ugh! I'm tired of being cold.


I got spoiled with 2 weeks of unseasonably warm weather. This morning there's 6" of snow out there. Guess I'll be grateful that i don't have to get out there in it, hu?:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Celeste

The good news is that we are absolutely guaranteed an early spring. Puxsutawney Phil said so.

Punxsutawney Phil


----------



## greentree

Tootsie and Spirit said so , too!! They are shedding like late March already!


----------



## Blue

Mine are all shedding here, but in Arizona they can shed one day and puff up for the cold the next. Talk about acclimation.


----------



## NickerMaker71

:biglaugh:


Blue said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> *Nicker* I love that pic with Piper on the outside wondering what's going on. Cute! Yeah, even though I actually like almost everyone I work with I don't want to socialize with them.


 BLUE...honestly, I read this and thought....the picture of Piper????:confused_color: I had to go back and see what I posted. 

LOL I never saw her in the background of that photo! YOu are GOOD! Too funny!


----------



## Blue

Yikes! I put my gloves on to go rake the stalls and clean up the back yard. You know how you get grass and hay and straw in side your gloves? Well I shoved my hand in there and got a sliver of something sharp right up under my nail! Yowza! Took me about 10 minutes with a needle to pry it out. I'm lame now. Can't do any more work.


----------



## Eole

Ouch Blue, foreign body under nails hurt a lot.

NM I went back to your post and never saw Piper. Loved the cat pictures.

Our horses are already shedding. Scary, as they didn't have much of a coat in the first place and cold spells aren't over yet.

AA, I had a Barefoot Atlanta, like your new saddle, without the horn. Good quality. I liked that my leg was on my horse, but it's still bulky like a Barefoot. I sold it last year, sold in a week. Alizé liked it, she always likes treeless.

I will be MIA for the rest of the week as I'll be in Montreal for a re-certification. (PALS, pediatric advanced life support). I've been studying like crazy and already have stomach burns anticipating the final exam simulated case on Friday. 
I'll be crashing on my aunt's couch for the week. Expecting to be well fed, ha!  Traveling by subway and bus, haven't done that since my school days.

You all take care and hope I won't have 40 pages to read when I'm back!


----------



## Blue

*Eole*, Good luck! I'm sure you'll do great!
\


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste said:


> The good news is that we are absolutely guaranteed an early spring. Puxsutawney Phil said so.
> 
> Punxsutawney Phil


Puxsutawney Phil could be Timmy's new name! P.Phil for short. :cowboy: I also like Cooper and Flynn. Or Finn.

Love the pictures NM! You definitely capture great images. And yay for daylight in the evening! I'm heading to the barn @ 5:30 and I might be able to get my horse out of the paddock in the daylight!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> The mechanic replaced the fuel pump and the fuel filter. Said the fuel filter was placed in backwards causing the pump to fail. Did not know it was possible to put a filter in backwards :twisted:


So that means they didn't charge you for any of these repairs and are going to reimburse you for the towing costs, seeing as it was _their error_, right?! 

Hope you get some time in your new saddle before the weather gets ugly.



*Blue*: ouch! hope you got the nasty splinter out and cleaned up.

*Eole*: good luck on your recerts. I am sure you will get 100%. Hopefully the couch is a comfy one and well fed is always a plus!



Everyone here is shedding as well. I certainly take more stock in the horses than in the silly groundhog. Did you notice they pulled him out before the sun was even UP? There wasn't a cloud in the sky, so apparently someone wanted to make sure no shadow was seen. I was sorry to not see him bite the handler as he has in some other years.

The farrier came this morning and all the boys are now shod. Phin stood in the crossties the entire time.. finally acting like a real horse!











The weather was lovely, so after the farrier was done, I got Phin out. He was a bit looky as we were alone, but nothing too bad. The ground is still sketchy, but the new shoes (which have studs) helped a lot.


































Finished with Phin, grabbed a quick snack and went out to grab George and Sultan. DH was able to leave work a bit early (though really, when you are at the office at 5am, is leaving at 3pm really "early" :icon_rolleyes and out we went. We didn't get too crazy as it was their first outing in a while (and DH's!).





























Going to be heading back to Florida tomorrow, so my access will likely be sketchy again. Fingers crossed the flight isn't a nightmare, as I will be flying in that giant storm that is wreaking havoc all over.


----------



## Celeste

That is too funny about the poor old groundhog. They don't trust the old boy. It would serve the weather people right if we had a late spring just because they cheated. I still prefer the spring though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> That is too funny about the poor old groundhog. They don't trust the old boy. It would serve the weather people right if we had a late spring just because they cheated. I still prefer the spring though.


According to our news, Phil is accurate 14% of the time. So far more likely to have a late spring. :wink:


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, I was thinking the same thing as Phantom--hope that was free!

Phantom, love your pics, as always. You are so lucky to be able to ride those trails so close to home! Have a save flight!

Eole, good luck on your test! (missed that before)

Funny you were mentioning shedding because I think Casper was starting to shed when I was there tonight. Of course it always seems like white animals shed more somehow because their hair shows up so much more on everything.


----------



## corgi

Eole, good luck on your exam. I am sure you will ace it.

No shedding going on around here except for the corgi who sheds another whole corgi all year long. Sigh.

I splurged tonight. 

I have a friend who is an artist. She is also a MFR therapist who has done wprk on Isabella. A couple of years ago she painted a picture of a horse that I was drawn to. She leans to the abstract style which I isually dont like, but this piece really spoke to me. She made limited numbers of prints and hung the first print in a local tack store to consign. Nicker..it was in the place I sent you..the place that sells tack and wine!

Anyway, I would never spend the money it cost. It is framed and matted but today all of her artwork was 30% off. 

I had to do it.

It will hang in my office at work. I can't believe I spent the money but I have zero regrets. I cant wait to hang it up! When I do, I will take a picture so you all can see it.

Yay!


----------



## corgi

I just found out she has a picture of it on her website. If you go to 

Art Her Way by Linda Nedilsky..Award Winning Equine, Abstract Art and then click on equine art, the print I bought was of Freedom Flight.

I love it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> So that means they didn't charge you for any of these repairs and are going to reimburse you for the towing costs, seeing as it was _their error_, right?!


:rofl: Sure, right they are going to refund me :rofl:



phantomhorse13 said:


> Hope you get some time in your new saddle before the weather gets ugly.


No riding. Did retrieve the saddle from the post office, and took a couple of pictures. Then the family shiitake began. Finally broke free of that and the rain began. 

Started to make dinner, discovered the deep freeze had died. Drove out to Lowes in the rain & bought a new much smaller freezer. Started transferring food and discovered nothing was salvageable except some peppers. 

Muscled the old & very heavy old freezer out to the road. 

Jeez I am tired




phantomhorse13 said:


> Going to be heading back to Florida tomorrow, so my access will likely be sketchy again. Fingers crossed the flight isn't a nightmare, as I will be flying in that giant storm that is wreaking havoc all over.


So nice to hear you had a good ride on Phin and he was good boy for the farrier. 

BTW Is his trailer still at your place?

Have a safe and fun trip to Florida. Will be praying the crappy vet is not there!

Can't wait to hear how this ride goes!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> I just found out she has a picture of it on her website. If you go to
> 
> Art Her Way by Linda Nedilsky..Award Winning Equine, Abstract Art and then click on equine art, the print I bought was of Freedom Flight.
> 
> I love it!


That is beautiful! It looks like Isabella!! You will enjoy that for a long time.


----------



## Jan1975

corgi said:


> I just found out she has a picture of it on her website. If you go to
> 
> Art Her Way by Linda Nedilsky..Award Winning Equine, Abstract Art and then click on equine art, the print I bought was of Freedom Flight.
> 
> I love it!


Love it! Great investment!


----------



## corgi

AA- looking like Isabella definitely contributes to my love of it. LOL

Sorry you are dealing with family ****ake. 

PH- have a safe flight and a great ride down south!!

Blue, hate that you are lame. I am sorry that that made me laugh. Seriously, I hope it doesnt still hurt.

Tj- crossi g my fingers for you in the job hunt.


----------



## corgi

Aha...shiitake needs two "i's" in order not to be censored. I have taken note,

Jan, yes...an investment! That is a good way to look at it. My aunt is an artist and all the paintings I have in my house were given to me from her...I have never had to pay for art before. I had no idea how expensive it can be.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> AA, I had a Barefoot Atlanta, like your new saddle, without the horn. Good quality. I liked that my leg was on my horse, but it's still bulky like a Barefoot. I sold it last year, sold in a week. Alizé liked it, she always likes treeless.


The Barefoot is not my favorite saddle either they seem so huge, but Chivas likes it best and his opinion counts for more than mine. 

Not going to give up all my other saddles though, still hoping to get a horse that can use one. 



Eole said:


> I will be MIA for the rest of the week as I'll be in Montreal for a re-certification. (PALS, pediatric advanced life support). I've been studying like crazy and already have stomach burns anticipating the final exam simulated case on Friday.
> I'll be crashing on my aunt's couch for the week. Expecting to be well fed, ha!  Traveling by subway and bus, haven't done that since my school days.
> 
> You all take care and hope I won't have 40 pages to read when I'm back!


Study hard but remember to take care of yourself too. Hope your Aunt pampers you a little bit! 

Simulated cases are a little weird if it is with one of those dummies. I always felt like I was in a bad play. 

Best of luck to you!! 

(of course you won't have 40 pages to read, 50-60 maybe but not 40 :biglaugh:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: I too am sorry you are lame. *chuckle* Be careful you don't get an abscess in that appendage

Do I dare mention that I had no idea what you and TJ were talking about with the Virginian and the Kentuckian? :shrug:

I had to go back many pages to find Piper in the picture. Wonder what she was thinking watching Jay harass the cat. 

*TJ*: Good to be warm inside when it is cold and snow is trying to bury your car. 

Do you have to call everyday to find out if you are working or do they call you? 

*Swiss*: ski-joering behind a horse sounds quite daring. How the heck do you stop?? 

Hope the bad weather is avoiding you


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Aha...shiitake needs two "i's" in order not to be censored. I have taken note,


Things may be crappy but not shiity


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, that style of art isn't usually my thing, but those are beautiful! I can see why you are so drawn to it.

*Anita*, so sorry you're dealing with all that. Of all of it, I think family shiitake is the worst. Maybe today you can check out that saddle?

the Virginian and the Kentuckian were both (among many many others) old TV westerns. Along with Rawhide, Have Gun Will Travel, (I actually met Jack Paladin) The Rifleman (Chuck Connors was the original cool), Bonanza, The Big Valley so many more. My generation had the best TV. But that was back when a show was a half hour long with only one commercial break about half way through. News shows didn't have commercials at all. Anyone remember that?


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *Corgi*,
> My generation had the best TV. But that was back when a show was a half hour long with only one commercial break about half way through. News shows didn't have commercials at all. Anyone remember that?


I sure do remember that! Blue, do you remember a show called (I think) "Broken Lance"? The opening shot was of a lance thrown down into the sand, then broken. It was very short lived. I recall that it had a "western show from the Indian point of view". Prob'ly why it didn't last long.


----------



## frlsgirl

*AnitaAnne *- it sounds like you have a whole collection of saddles? 

I'm still trying to solve Ana's mystery lameness and some people had mentioned saddle fit; ironically I just got her a brand new expensive custom fitted saddle; I had even made a before and after video where you can clearly see that she goes better and that my position is better. 

Her original saddle was completely wrong for her and was actually pushing on her withers which caused some atrophy in her neck muscles; so the fitter mentioned that her lameness could be caused by the fact that she's used to carrying me on her withers and has just adapted to that and now that I'm sitting in a more correct position, she has to relearn how to balance me on her back.

I left a message for the chiro; he's supposed to come out in the next couple of weeks; she's already had a lameness exam by a vet who couldn't find anything significantly wrong with her; except that she likes to use her right hind in a twisty motion which is not good so I'm supposed to avoid small circles to discourage her from twisting.

I'm gonna try something different tonight; I still have that big BOT pad in the trunk of my car; I'm gonna start riding her with it to see if it makes a difference; maybe longe her in it first and then just ride her on a loose rein walk and see if there is any change to her way of going. 

She walks like a champ, her trot starts out good but becomes more tense as we go along, unless I drop the reins and let her stretch and then everything is golden again. She doesn't go lame unless I ride her three days in a row and only if I do exercises that require her to engage her right hind more.

I'm just trying to do right by her; I do have to push her little bit so that she can build muscle and progress but I don't want to push her beyond her abilities.

BO rode, she trained her horse from pasture pet to 3rd level Dressage and even earned her bronze medal on him so I trust her judgment. She just said that she doesn't want to engage her right hind as much but didn't detect any actual lameness. Since every horse has a stiff side, I wonder if that's just normal, but then I can feel her stepping short and bopping her head up and down when I'm circling right at the trot on day 3 of riding, and I wonder if that's normal; so then I drop the reins and ride a straight line and she's fine again. 

I just don't know what to make of this. I'm just gonna try to only do hard work two days in a row at the most, and either rest on day 3 or do loose rein walk only; and start using the BOT pad and see if any of it makes a difference.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Do you have to call everyday to find out if you are working or do they call you?


The "rule" is that they call me. When I've called I get "will call you if something comes up" (as in someone calling in sick). It was okay enough for awhile, as there were people on vacations.

Beautiful picture, Ladona. I'm not much into abstract either, but that's a very nice one, & does look like Isabella.

Good luck, Eole with your re-cert!

Even 'tho I've just read things, I can't recall everything, so...:wave: to everyone.

I hope to have some good news later today, hope so....


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> BTW Is his trailer still at your place?
> 
> Have a safe and fun trip to Florida. Will be praying the crappy vet is not there!


DH and farrier got the trailer fixed yesterday, so it is gone! Amazing how much bigger the yard looks without it being there. :wink:

Crappy vet actually doesn't vet many endurance rides (thank goodness), so I hopefully won't run into her again.


*corgi*: that piece is lovely. no wonder you wanted it for your wall!

*fg*: sounds like your plan to not work Ana hard so many days in a row is a good one. Rest is so important for muscles to be able to rebuild/heal.


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> I sure do remember that! Blue, do you remember a show called (I think) "Broken Lance"? The opening shot was of a lance thrown down into the sand, then broken. It was very short lived. I recall that it had a "western show from the Indian point of view". Prob'ly why it didn't last long.


Only vaguely. Ahhh, those were the days, right?

*Anita*, did you ever see "National Velvet"? What about "My Friend Flicka"? You'd like those


----------



## Blue

*Fearless*, I agree with only "working" her 2 days and then resting in some form. Even when humans join a gym to build themselves up it's recommended to have a rest day in between to allow those muscles to build cells. You'll get it worked out I'm sure.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Corgi*, Boo, can't see the artwork due to some web filtering. I was just going to look for some horse artwork for our new home (moving mid-March when it's done getting built). 
*PH*, Safe travels! Where in Fla now? It's typical schizo Northeast Fla weather - 50s in the morning, 80s in evening. Have to wear layers of course so you can shed some afternoons. Great pics too  Never ridden in snow before
*Jan*, And don't you always have black on when white animals shed around you?  It's like wearing white when you're eating spaghetti...
*Frlsgirl*, hope Ana is doing better! Beyond custom fit saddle and better padding and what you're already doing - solution will come in time.
*Blue*, Luv National Velvet! Want to see Flicka - haven't seen Secretariat or Sea Biscuit yet either. Those any good?
*Eole*, Recert sounds difficult, good luck! I remember chocolate covered expresso beans helped me get through Bar exam. But wow, was I wired after...yikes.
*AA*, Thanks for your prior offer but my instructor said he has an English saddle in mind for me already - and as he knows his schooling horses best, I'll go with what he has in mind - but will do some independent research, too. LOL Family shiitake, luv that! Who doesn't deal with that on occasion? Thank God there's horses to help us get through it and provide comfort and joy when family drives you crazy. 
Counting the days until I'm back in the saddle ....


----------



## greentree

I am sitting here crying...what a goof! DH texted me a deal from FB...there is going to be a segment on channel 39 in Houston tonight for Black History month, highlighting Mr. Freeman, who won a roping championship on my wonderful horse, Silky's Traveller, when he was about 82, and Trav was about 29.....


----------



## greentree

Here is the "picture".....
Is that not the cutest horse you have ever seen??


----------



## phantomhorse13

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *PH*, Safe travels! Where in Fla now?


I will be flying into Orlando and overnighting at the farm in Morriston. Tomorrow morning we are hauling up to Sylvester, Georgia for the ride. Right now the weather looks to be a bit drippy for tonight and early thursday, dry for friday, then chance of showers in the afternoon saturday, with temps in the upper 50Fs for highs both ride days. I am sure the southerners will be cold but it sounds lovely to me!

The original Flicka movie was very cute. I did not care for the new one. I liked both Seabiscuit and Secretariat. If you like racing movies, see if you can find Phar Lap - another good one.


*greentree*: that sounds like it would be a fantastic story. maybe they will put it online after it airs on tv so we can all see it?


Rain came in earlier than expected (it's been raining since I got up!), so trying to figure out how to move hay without it getting soaked. I had hoped to do it before I left so DH (who is still recovering from tweaking his back) didn't have to. Guess I should be happy it's not snow!


----------



## greentree

Oops, the mans name is Paul Cleveland....
Here is a bit of the story....

http://ads.apha.com/sitefinity_website_images/pressroom/2008/08_CoCinductsPaintRoper.html


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, I had googled that when you posted. Really cool that one of your horses is being showcased like this. 

Phar Lap was excellent. Yeah, the original Flicka is really the only one worth watching.


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> I am sitting here crying...what a goof! DH texted me a deal from FB...there is going to be a segment on channel 39 in Houston tonight for Black History month, highlighting Mr. Freeman, who won a roping championship on my wonderful horse, Silky's Traveller, when he was about 82, and Trav was about 29.....


Cool! So was Trav your horse at the time or was he one that you bred?


----------



## Happy Place

Wow just read a bunch on my phone with no like button!
Corgi love the pic!

I really like the name River...Lazy River, Old man River! Got a new blanket, reins and grooming bag. Hoping to go see him this afternoon. I'm sitting in the Dr office. 50 minutes and all they did was take my bp! It was high and I am usually low. Could it be that I am anxious to get out in this beautiful weather, that I have HUGE deadlines this week and they are wasting my time? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

Happy Place said:


> Wow just read a bunch on my phone with no like button!
> Corgi love the pic!
> 
> I really like the name River...Lazy River, Old man River! Got a new blanket, reins and grooming bag. Hoping to go see him this afternoon. I'm sitting in the Dr office. 50 minutes and all they did was take my bp! It was high and I am usually low. Could it be that I am anxious to get out in this beautiful weather, that I have HUGE deadlines this week and they are wasting my time? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Happy*, they don't understand YOUR time though.


----------



## greentree

Celeste, he was bred by my MIL, and I broke him and trained him, then they sold him. I rode him English. I had him as a late 2/ early 3 year old.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *
> Yeah, the original Flicka is really the only one worth watching.*


*Agreed. True also for the original National Velvet.*


----------



## tjtalon

Just popping in quick...

I went to an interview at my go-to hardware store that I'd applied at (in person) on Monday. At the end of the interview I GOT HIRED. I start training next week (mngr to call me this afternoon for when).

Full time. 15 minutes from home (in good weather/good traffic).

Starting pay kinda crummy, no insurance benefits (ObamaCare did them in). Will deal with both.

I like hardware stores. I can learn the new-fangled cash register. It's a small store & can learn easily where all the stuff is.

It's all good. Please excuse me now so that I can go pass out in relief....


----------



## greentree

Omg!!! Yayyyyy!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

tj: woohoo!!! I hope you are doing the happy dance tonight. 


I am currently sitting at the airport waiting. Hour delay so far. Plane is supposedly in the air on the way to here, so hopefully nothing will be wrong with it when it arrives. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## VickiRose

Way to go TJ! Excellent news! And if it's so close to home you'll save money not having to travel all over too. Tills are easy to learn, it's just a giant calculator with a stock system attached! Well done!


----------



## Maryland Rider

tjtalon said:


> At the end of the interview I GOT HIRED. I start training next week (mngr to call me this afternoon for when).


TJ, This is an awesome deal and close to home.

PH13: You get to do all the riding in the winter. :sad:

I actually like winter as a downtime from riding.
I get to work on other things and hobbies.
Also I despise the cold weather, I don't feel like myself in the cold.

Condo soon to be cleaned out and painted, then carpet.
Jury duty starts tomorrow, go figure.
Daughter just got her learners permit, driving has begun.

Good Evening All:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Annnnd... I am still waiting at the airport. The incoming flight from Florida was delayed. It finally took off, it flies here, they announce its landed.. But no plane comes to the gate. No plane going by on taxiway (and this is a super small airport, so no other gate it could be going into).. A while later, they announced the plane had a flat tire and was stuck on the taxiway!! 

More time passes.. They can't get the people off the plane. It's still on the taxiway. More time passes and several fire trucks and an ambulance go by.. They had to open an emergency exit to get the people off!! Oh, and there is no jack here so can't fix the plane. Instead going to bring in another plane.. But that won't get here till 11. :neutral:

They will be providing pizza and soda and water for dinner in about 30 minutes. If we are lucky, new departure time is 12, with arrival at 2:15am. I put my name on the "nobody can pick me up then" list in the hopes they will provide a motel room or even better a rental car, tho really Lani will just come back and get me otherwise. Who needs sleep anyway?!

Can't make this shiitake up. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Jan1975

TJ, that's awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, That is so completely and utterly awesome! I'm so happy for you and so relieved! You're going to like it I'm sure. Hardware stores and Tractor Supplies are right up our ally right?

*Phantom*, I am in awe of your patience. One small step at a time, you'll get there.

*Maryland*, we use deep summer as down time to do things like, clean house, clean saddles, wash trucks..... sleep


----------



## phantomhorse13

So after feeding us pizza and telling us our replacement flight is in the air.. They now cancel the flight. At 10pm - 6 hours after we needed to be here - they cancel the flight. :x

Ugh. Waiting for DH to come get me (it's an hour one way to the airport). He was already in bed. :sad:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, O my. What are you going to do? Can you get another flight? What time did you HAVE to be there?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Flight was for 5:30 so I should have been here at 3:30, but instead arrived just before 4.

Flight is rescheduled for tomorrow at 1pm. 

DH should be here in the next 10 minutes to fetch me. Then an hour to home and try again tomorrow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

PH, at least you are not sleeping on the floor of the airport. We've done that before in a snow storm. :x Good luck! And...at least they fed you! :wink: We got nothng but the cold hard floor.

I'm getting crabby....isn't this the week I said I was taking my life back from work? So doesn't the admin come to me last night and ask for my 'help'? It's a compliment for sure.....but I am REALLY in need of time away from this joint and some SUNSHINE and some LONG horseback rides. :x:x

AA, your horses are getting used tonight! So excited! :loveshower:

Calgone....take me away! :cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

Phantom, that stinks. Sure hope today goes much more smoothly for you.

Nicker, I hope you get the break you need (I suppose you can't "just say no" to Admin, but...geez...). At least it's almost the weekend?

Yes, Blue, I do like hardware stores, like the "stuff". I would've applied at Tractor Supply if it wasn't 2 hrs away on the other side of Brighton.

The manager didn't call yesterday, but am sure that she'll call soon (she'd said that she has a lot of arranging schedules/swapping/figuring to do. She's hired a new part-time person as well as me).

Was looking at my available foot wear, looks like I'll need to go find a good pair that will be supportive standing all day. Don't have to buy anything else, yay; glad I got the two new pairs of jeans last year.

Just rambling now, need to wake up. Coffee, more coffee...


----------



## Jan1975

Oh no Phantom! I hope it goes better today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: YIPPEE!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

*Nicker*: Good those horses are teaching some kids! I found the other two. They are older style glossy Arabian family mares, one palomino and one alabaster with grey mane & tail. I may send them along too. 

*MR*: wow, jury duty and DD driving. Have fun with that!

I still remember the day my oldest DD drove right through a red light without even pausing on a highway! I thought my heart was going to stop:eek_color: Then I made her stop. Drove her over to the mall parking lot for some retraining. 

*Phantom*: Horrible to sit in an airport that long. Maybe a good thing they didn't load you on that plane though; "flat tire" could be code for the wing fell off or something. 

Hope you can get loaded up today. 

You are riding in Georgia?! That's right next door to me, about 4 hours away! Wish I could get away to watch...


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Here is the "picture".....
> Is that not the cutest horse you have ever seen??


*Beautiful* horse and wonderful story!! Def warms the soul to see such a nice horse still healthy at that age. Very cool to have a picture of him


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, I've found a couple of different pairs so I can switch off is a good thing. and really good cushioning inserts. I didn't care for the gel ones, but found some excellent "memory foam" ones that make a huge difference. Most hardware stores have concrete floors and that can be brutal on your joints.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*TJ*, Congrats! Hope you find the right shoes - I do love memory foam inserts or gel inserts to avoid achy feet.
*Phantom*, That stinks!! We are having nasty rainy weather here so perhaps weather will be better when you eventually get to Fla. 
*MarylandRider*, Hope it's a criminal trial - those are more interesting 
*Jan*, Your daughter feeling better?
*Greentree*, That's pretty cool that was your horse!! 

Supposed to rain this Saturday - again. Where places get snow, we get a lot of rain. I hope it's not in the morning during lesson. Gotta get a grant application and regular work done - it's gonna be a LONG day.


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, I've found a couple of different pairs so I can switch off is a good thing. and really good cushioning inserts. I didn't care for the gel ones, but found some excellent "memory foam" ones that make a huge difference. Most hardware stores have concrete floors and that can be brutal on your joints.


I didn't think of inserts! I will definitely look for some (going to Kohl's after I take my uniforms & badges back to the security place supv).

AnitaAnne, this is funny...I was just taking out the paper towel packing that you had around the Breyer horses so I could toss the box (can't waste good paper towels, lol) & found your note!! Gosh, sorry I didn't thank you for the nice note before, but didn't know it was there...ooops...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Back at the airport for round 2. We have a plane (and it's not the one that was broken). The tires really were the issue - it even made the local news! Should be boarding shortly. Fingers crossed the rest of the journey is unexciting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> So after feeding us pizza and telling us our replacement flight is in the air.. They now cancel the flight. At 10pm - 6 hours after we needed to be here - they cancel the flight. :x
> 
> Ugh. Waiting for DH to come get me (it's an hour one way to the airport). He was already in bed. :sad:


 Wow, just wow. Guess that is why I would rather drive then fly sometimes. Hope they find a flight for you.


----------



## Happy Place

TJ so happy for you! I got lucky at Payless finding work shoes that were super supportive when I had a bad knee (the bad knee gave me arch and heel trouble!) Anyways, check them out. Look for their "work" shoes. I also had luck with inserts in some shoes. It looks like Obama Care is going to fade away. Hopefully something helpful will replace it!

I was at the dr for 4 hours! Met with a few different folks. Working on my healthy eating plan, blood tests, added vitamins etc. It's all good, except that I haven't seen Timmy since Monday and won't until tomorrow. :sad:

Ellen, oh Ellen- How would you feel if I named Timmy River? I have always loved that name and watched a rescue horse named River for quite some time. DH is going to have to just give in LOL.

I got his blanket, new reins, a grooming tote and stirrup turners. Can't wait to try those out. My poor knees can't take those western fenders! I tried storing them with a stick to hold them in position, but it's a synthetic saddle so it didn't work too well.

Lunch is done, have to go!


----------



## Twalker

*Here I Am*

Hi Guys, I have been trying to catch up on reading everyday. You guys are so active.

Love all the beautiful pics that have been posted. The snow ones are beautiful. We haven't seen much of that here, thank goodness.:icon_rolleyes:

Haven't been riding. My upper back and neck have been giving me the fits. Went to chiro for the first time yesterday and he said my back is a mess. Hah! I will be going 3 times a week in order to get it straightened out. Pray that it works. I want to ride. 

I so jealous of you guys who are getting some good riding in but I am happy that you are.

I have been going out to the barn and loving on Lady. She is being used for lessons till I get better. I think she misses our rides. She get all excited when she sees me. Have I ever told you guys how much I love her? 

Keep on posting those ride pics. They will make me get better quicker.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> TJ so happy for you! I got lucky at Payless finding work shoes that were super supportive when I had a bad knee (the bad knee gave me arch and heel trouble!) Anyways, check them out. Look for their "work" shoes. I also had luck with inserts in some shoes. It looks like Obama Care is going to fade away. Hopefully something helpful will replace it!
> 
> I was at the dr for 4 hours! Met with a few different folks. Working on my healthy eating plan, blood tests, added vitamins etc. It's all good, except that I haven't seen Timmy since Monday and won't until tomorrow. :sad:
> 
> Ellen, oh Ellen- How would you feel if I named Timmy River? I have always loved that name and watched a rescue horse named River for quite some time. DH is going to have to just give in LOL.
> 
> I got his blanket, new reins, a grooming tote and stirrup turners. Can't wait to try those out. My poor knees can't take those western fenders! I tried storing them with a stick to hold them in position, but it's a synthetic saddle so it didn't work too well.
> 
> Lunch is done, have to go!


I love River. Great name for Timmy.


----------



## Twalker

tjtalon said:


> Just popping in quick...
> 
> I went to an interview at my go-to hardware store that I'd applied at (in person) on Monday. At the end of the interview I GOT HIRED. I start training next week (mngr to call me this afternoon for when).
> 
> Full time. 15 minutes from home (in good weather/good traffic).
> 
> Starting pay kinda crummy, no insurance benefits (ObamaCare did them in). Will deal with both.
> 
> I like hardware stores. I can learn the new-fangled cash register. It's a small store & can learn easily where all the stuff is.
> 
> It's all good. Please excuse me now so that I can go pass out in relief....


 Yipee!!! Congrats on the new job.:loveshower:


----------



## SwissMiss

*TJ,* I am so happy for you! And a short commute :loveshower: I second the shoe inserts, love my memory foam ones 

*Phantom*, good luck with your travel. Being stuck at airports simply sucks!

*Nicker*, I know the feeling of "let me out of here!" Hope you get at least a good weekend in!

*City*, maybe a no-rain-dance is in order for Saturday? Grant application on top of work? Good for getting a grant in, but it still is LOTS of work :sad:

*MR*, jury duty? This is one thing I escape by being an import  (doesn't mean I didn't get summoned to serve for jury duty:think

*Twalker, *hopefully the chiro can straighten you out! 

*HP*, I like "river" as well... He is such a handsome boy!

*Anita,* family shiitake stinks. That is the only good thing about living on another continent than the rest of your family: we escape all the family drama :wink: (except the ongoing accusation that we are so far away)...

The saddle-dry-spot discovery still has me wondering... Yes I will try the saddle next time with the leather pad, but it still has me thinking... Especially since it is not my saddle yet (I have it on a long term trial until I am completely sure Raya and I are happy with it. How awesome is that!)
And I am ogling the custom-make sycamore creek saddles for quite a while :icon_rolleyes: But, Raya has changed so much in the last half year, I am worried that she will outgrow a custom saddle with more conditioning and thus better muscling... All those decisions! it never stops .
But one thing is clear: my 28 inch girth is too short for her by now. I wonder why, lol.
I sent a little collage to a friend, to show Raya's development, and now I know why that girth is too short:rofl: I didn't believe in "horses filling out past 3 years", but she is proof it happens at 6 years as well... Peruvians mature slowly, indeed!


----------



## tjtalon

Thanks everyone for the new job congratulations! I'm looking forward to it (& doing a "mantra" to offset worry: "low pay but full time, low pay but full time...& I LIKE hardware stores!"). It'll all work out. Manager hasn't called me yet for when to come in (next week) to start, which is a little nerve wracking (prob'ly cuz my nerves have been wracked since last August & it's now a habit, lol). Well, I didn't dream that she said "Welcome aboard!" & gave me a hug, so...she'll call. 

Went & gave my badges/uniforms to the security supv. He's a good guy. He still wanted to give me a recommendation letter, just for me to give to my new mngr. Said he'd do one today when he has time & email it to me. That's a very nice gesture. It was also very nice to see the back of all that...I'll never have to be called a security "guard" again. Sorry, I know that's a self-esteem issue of mine, but I'll be much prouder to say "I work at &&& Hardware". 

HP, I didn't see your advice about Payless Shoes until I got home. But it's all good. At Kohl's I found a pair of beige faux leather "desert hiking boots" (so not the Real Thing, but...) on sale from $79.99 to $23.99, then the cashier found a coupon so final price was $17.80. I can live with that, & I need the ankle support for all of the metal in my left ankle. Nice conversation, too; told her why I was buying them, asked her for advice (since she stands all day. She said the boots would work & suggested wearing them a lot w/fat socks previous to starting work, so that the material can spread...& inserts, definitely inserts.

Found those at the Target next door to Kohl's. They had no memory foam, but had some gel ones on sale, so got those to start (& will save up for good memory foam ones).

HP, I've loved the name River ever since Ellen had the horse by that name. Sounds like it suits him...like someone said (apologies, can't recall now who) about a slow-moving river. Peaceful! (& likely some unknown-as-yet "undercurrents", right?!). Can we have a picture of his new duds & tote?

Dawn, I sure hope that you are off safely now & that all else goes smoothly.

Twalker, Janice & her whole family go to a chiropractor. They're all so TALL & get issues, but the chiro sure seems to help them out. Prayers for you...you WILL ride.

That's all for me right now, thanks for listening to the rambling. Tomorrow I'll be taking a very critical look at bills, doing laundry, cleaning...getting ready for the "what's next".

Thank God there's a "next". (I called J yesterday with the news. Amongst all that we talked about, I did tell her "Now I know that I'll be back out there").

Later all....


----------



## tjtalon

SwissMiss, I have no idea about saddles or why you found those dry spots, but will say: Raya certainly is a beautiful horse!


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Ellen, oh Ellen- How would you feel if I named Timmy River? I have always loved that name and watched a rescue horse named River for quite some time. DH is going to have to just give in LOL.


Oh HP, I think River is a wonderful name. Seems like you've really got the feel it for. Timmy or River, I pray that this is the beginning of many good times for you two. Be happy and enjoy:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*SwissMiss*, Raindance, baahaaahaaaaa!!! Your horse is a cutie pie - she has filled out some heehee. U should see Sammy, my daughter's pony for lessons. He's just plain fat - hard to find any girth that fits him. He's on a diet but taking time for him to lose his pudge. 
*TWalker*, Sorry your back is not doing well, hope chiro can help asap!

*TJ*, They'll call soon - probably have paperwork for corporate or some delay like that. Memory foam inserts often go on sale at drugstores, and they usually have more variety than larger stores - look for Sunday coupons or online coupons. Can you tell we are coupon crazed money savers?  I just love a good deal though! Grant application turned in - next is a job promotion application. After March 3rd, I can relax - or when I'm on a horse of course


----------



## tjtalon

CityslickerfrFla;8611074
[B said:


> TJ[/B], They'll call soon - probably have paperwork for corporate or some delay like that. Memory foam inserts often go on sale at drugstores, and they usually have more variety than larger stores - look for Sunday coupons or online coupons. Can you tell we are coupon crazed money savers?  I just love a good deal though! Grant application turned in - next is a job promotion application. After March 3rd, I can relax - or when I'm on a horse of course


Thanks,City. I'll call her tomorrow if don't hear from her today. I'm sure that's she's just very busy. As for the memory foam inserts, will be checking Walgreen's for ads! Congrats on the grant appication


----------



## Twalker

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *SwissMiss*, Raindance, baahaaahaaaaa!!! Your horse is a cutie pie - she has filled out some heehee. U should see Sammy, my daughter's pony for lessons. He's just plain fat - hard to find any girth that fits him. He's on a diet but taking time for him to lose his pudge.
> *TWalker*, Sorry your back is not doing well, hope chiro can help asap!
> 
> *TJ*, They'll call soon - probably have paperwork for corporate or some delay like that. Memory foam inserts often go on sale at drugstores, and they usually have more variety than larger stores - look for Sunday coupons or online coupons. Can you tell we are coupon crazed money savers?  I just love a good deal though! Grant application turned in - next is a job promotion application. After March 3rd, I can relax - or when I'm on a horse of course


 Thanks. I pray it work too. I want to ride.:sad:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally got a chance to try out the new Barefoot saddle today. Tried it with two different pads; the endurance style Barefoot pad and a Dressage style Haf pad. 

He preferred the Haf pad, but was still unhappy and resistant. It was cool and windy but don't think that is the problem. I suspect the pommel is too narrow. 

Of course I didn't think to bring the pommel out of my BF Cheyenne that I know fits him :icon_rolleyes: 

The seat is more comfortable than the Cheyenne, but still feels hard on my rear. Just not comfortable, but I think I can adjust. The shape was right and I felt like I would be able to ride in it. Didn't feel like I was doing the splits, but he has lost a lot of weight too. 

I rode a little bit, but he was so annoyed decided I wasn't doing either of us any favors. Decided to lunge him. Apparently Chivas has never been lunged. He was petrified and the only thing I was able to accomplish were some turns on the forehand. That horse def has LOTS of gaps in his training.

So I took him for a little walk and called it a day. 

Oh well, try again Saturday. Eventually will get to ride.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Finally got a chance to try out the new Barefoot saddle today. Tried it with two different pads; the endurance style Barefoot pad and a Dressage style Haf pad.
> 
> He preferred the Haf pad, but was still unhappy and resistant. It was cool and windy but don't think that is the problem. I suspect the pommel is too narrow.
> 
> Of course I didn't think to bring the pommel out of my BF Cheyenne that I know fits him :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> The seat is more comfortable than the Cheyenne, but still feels hard on my rear. Just not comfortable, but I think I can adjust. The shape was right and I felt like I would be able to ride in it. Didn't feel like I was doing the splits, but he has lost a lot of weight too.
> 
> I rode a little bit, but he was so annoyed decided I wasn't doing either of us any favors. Decided to lunge him. Apparently Chivas has never been lunged. He was petrified and the only thing I was able to accomplish were some turns on the forehand. That horse def has LOTS of gaps in his training.
> 
> So I took him for a little walk and called it a day.
> 
> Oh well, try again Saturday. Eventually will get to ride.


My "like" is more "I feel for you"! Sorry Chivas was not truly impressed with the saddle!

And do you think he was never lunged because "you don't lunge gaited horses"? I had the exact same reaction from Raya when I tried to lunge her. Just utter confusion...


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, Still so happy and excited for you! 

*Swiss*, looking at the pictures of Raya transitioning, and Wow! Nice job! And I agree, that will continued conditioning a saddle will fit a little bit differently, but the size should be the same.

*Walker*, I've been there with the back thing. Did so much damage had to go several time a week until it was stabilized, then exercise to strengthen it. For many years I was able to go only sporadically if I lifted something wrong or fell. However, now at 60 I go about once a month or 6 wks and find I do much better.

*Anita*, feel for ya. I would try that saddle a couple more times in calmer weather and better conditions. I hate saddle shopping.

On the topic of lunging gaited horses, I will say this. Bart is gaited and I had to teach him to lunge. Now, bear in mind, he doesn't get real active or athletic with turns and switches, but he calmly lunges one direction and another. The main purpose I use it for him is attention getting. He's forced to bend to my will and so therefore I get his full attention quickly and we can move on to whatever I was doing. Rollback, quick spins, etc, he'll never be able to do, but i did get much better behavior when I had his attention.

Picked up Patch from the vet. It was a pretty deep cut and took several stitches. He gave them a little bit of trouble so it was the towel over his head and a nice shot of the good drugs. Right now he's pretty wiped out, but will be fine. However, he didn't learn not to chase those horses! Caught him at it last night. We'll have to put up some more fencing I guess.


----------



## greentree

AA, sheepskin! I find it hard to ride without a sheepskin.....if only I could afford to have more than one!

Blue, it is difficult to break these dogs of that habit! Kelli has been whacked more than once. 

Tj, I recommend footsmart.com for insoles! Do you have a Gander Mountain close? They carry a good selection, plus SmartWool socks, also recommended!

I got 3 horses long lined today...Lucy, Tootsie, and Magnolia. Not sure Magnolia has been long lined before...but she was quite good. I wanted to ride, but it was pretty wet. Maybe I can ride tomorrow....

PH, I hope you got to Florida!!


----------



## Jan1975

Maria, my kids are mostly better, thanks for asking! My daughter has had many dramatic meltdowns this week. I really hope they're because she doesn't feel 100% because if this is our new normal, she may be for sale (just kidding). 

SwissMiss, Raya has changed so much over the years! What a beautiful girl!

Blue, poor Patch! Too bad he didn't learn his lesson though. 

PH, hoping your next post is from Florida! (or when you get back)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Made it to Florida, where it is storming badly. I got picked up from the airport by some people who camp at the farm next door, so have been passing time getting to know them (they are Canadians who I had not previously met). Will NOT be going to the ride until tomorrow, as the weather is horrible and I now have a horse to haul in the big, new-to-me rig. Rain is supposed to stop overnight (whew)! Hope to get to the farm about 8pm, find some dinner and then fall over. Certainly not been a boring trip so far!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, please stay safe!

I checked out FB and of course got sidetracked to some videos on youtube. Naturally I got directed to the abused animal vids. WTF is wrong with people? I probably won't sleep tonight..... again.


----------



## Jan1975

Geez, what a trip Phantom! Glad you made it!

Also, forgot to say that I love the name River for Timmy!


----------



## NickerMaker71

AA, just wanted to share. There they are all tucked into their 'stalls' like the girls wanted them too. ( along with a few of mine) Great meeting! . Please don't mind the dust....custodians don't do it...andbon don't have time! (Rolling eyes)


----------



## VickiRose

Happy, are you going with River? I think I was the one that suggested it, as he "goes with the flow" of things 

Phantom, hope the ride goes well now that you've gotten there. Gee, the flight cancelation would be annoying!

Jan, how old is your DD? Mine is 12, and a complete drama queen!

Swiss, why do they not lunge gaited horses? I'm not familiar with gaited breeds.

Nicker, love the horse pic.

No much happening here. In the thick of our busy season on the farm. Weird weather has meant that the usual progression of different varieties of fruit is completely all over the place. We are trying to pick and pack about three varieties at the same time, plus I still have to work in/manage the other business...busy busy busy! Most I've done with the horses is give them hay and a pat in passing.


----------



## tjtalon

SwissMiss said:


> "you don't lunge gaited horses"?


That's a rule I've never read about. Apparently, neither has Spirit. She always gets lunged before I ride her (on the longest line, in the oblong pen) so that she can work out some energy & to get her attention on me.

Dawn, this is getting to be quite the unexpected adventure for you. Ditto on stay safe! The weather sounds unfriendly.

Nicker, the horses look lovely, all lined up...and two words: feather duster Takes 2 seconds.

AA, hope you get the saddle thing worked out. All I've read here over the months on saddle fitting makes me really grateful that J knows what's what with it. It's still very confusing to me.

Yes, Vicki, now I remember that it was you that suggested "River". Do like that name. HP, is it sticking?

Sure hope I hear from the hardware store mngr today...

I forgot to mention: J's second knee surgery will be this fall, instead of this Spring, when her husband will have time from work to be with her & help take care of the horses. I think it's a good idea, gives the present knee plenty of time to "get real'.

Have the feeling I'll be having nervous energy today...maybe work it out by getting this apartment clean:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: You probably could just call the manager sometime this morning to ask what time you need to be there. A little eagerness from a new employee is not usually a problem

Hope this job brings you lots of satisfaction. 15 minutes away is fabulous! 

I have never had a saddle fitting problem until this horse. He has several issues; wide shoulders, gaited shape muscling, mutton withers, forward girth groove, and a short back. If I was a smaller person could use a pony saddle and make things easier. Or bareback. 

*VickieRose*: You have a really busy life! Hope all your harvests are plentiful and you get time to enjoy the season. 

Gaited horses have a lot of difficulty doing small circles at speed due to their lateral movement. Also it is just not traditional to lunge them. They are ridden at speed in straighter lines and big ovals. 

It is also traditional (here) to have gaited show horses be a little wild-eyed. So the trainers do things to make them spookier, not ground work to make them calmer. Trail horses are better, but the show ones can get really crazy. 

Chivas prior owner did try to make him a show horse, but he didn't have a "showy" enough gait to be competitive. I have noticed that things coming at his face (even my hand) are the most frightening to him. Been working on it, but it is a slow process. 

*Nicker*: The "stable" looks ready to work. Hope the kids are enjoying RS :faceshot:

I still have plenty here! One of my Christmas horses fell over when I was cleaning the shelves and broke a hoof off. Cleaning can be dangerous 

*Phantom*: hope you have a good journey today. Ride Strong!! 

*Happy*: River is a good name. Seems to fit. But may still think of him as Timmy for a while. Going to miss the "name Happy's horse" game though.

*Greentree*: Seeing a picture of one of your past horses made me think of the ones I have sold. Makes me sad thinking of how I lost them. Some still leave a big hole in my heart. 

Heading off to work, have a great day everyone!!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *
> I have never had a saddle fitting problem until this horse. He has several issues; wide shoulders, gaited shape muscling, mutton withers, forward girth groove, and a short back. If I was a smaller person could use a pony saddle and make things easier. Or bareback.
> 
> 
> 
> Gaited horses have a lot of difficulty doing small circles at speed due to their lateral movement. Also it is just not traditional to lunge them. They are ridden at speed in straighter lines and big ovals.
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Chivas's "shape" does sound challenging...

I can understand that, about gaited horses. Spirit never goes into the round pen, it's just to small for her. The lunging I've done with her has been slow & easy, with plenty of room...mostly I think to get her mind on me.

Yeah, I'll get my courage up to call the mngr. Just didn't want to make any newbie mistake right off the bat:icon_rolleyes: But you're right, a little eagerness shouldn't be a turn-off...*


----------



## Blue

Thinking of you all today. 

*Vicki*, I don't know how you do it. 

*Anita*, How about thinking of him as "the River Timothy"

Hope *Roadyy* is doing ok.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I hate to sound like an old teaching fart....but the janitorial services is to dust....they do not and I seriously do not have time to complete my own tasks let alone theirs. Its a bone of contention here. Plus, my house doesn't get dusted either.....too busy living life!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> TJ, I hate to sound like an old teaching fart....but the janitorial services is to dust....they do not and I seriously do not have time to complete my own tasks let alone theirs. Its a bone of contention here. Plus, my house doesn't get dusted either.....too busy living life!


Sounds reasonable!


----------



## Jan1975

NM we just got a new janitor over the summer after having the same one for 30-some years. Our new gal CLEANS. She does so well! I hope you get someone like her because it's amazing to have things so spiffy.

VR, my daughter is 5 1/2. I really hope this is just a phase!

I am busy today. Going to work, then going to help set up for a home swim meet at our high school, then going to help at a lock-in for my school until midnight, then I am working the bull pen at the swim meet all morning tomorrow, then my son swims in the afternoon, and I hope to see my horses some time tomorrow. I'm already tired thinking of it. And I got up at 3 a.m. last night to start a soup in the crock pot to take to work today because it's someone's last night. I'll sleep Saturday night!


----------



## greentree

That is not dust....it is patina. Removing it destroys value. 

Hp, you can go along the trail singing "Old Man River"!

It promises to be a beautiful day here! I am riding the stallion first. Then as it warms up, driving JR. Long lining fillies. 

I finally mailed Abby's papers yesterday.


----------



## frlsgirl

*Jan1975 - *I'm tired just from reading your schedule; I don't know how people with kids manage to also have time for horses. May caffeine be with you.

*Greentree - *that sounds like a fun day! You have a stallion? That is awesome! I've only ridden two stallions; a WB back in Germany in 1989 in a group lesson, with mares in the group! He was so busy showing off that it was a challenge to get him focused! Most recently, I had the opportunity to ride Ana's daddy. I was so nervous as nobody had sat on him in 3 years but he was a total gentlemen.

As for me, I finally figured out what's wrong with Ana! Chiro is coming today and I will run my theory by him; I'm pretty sure I'm right, or should I say left  If you want to see what I'm talking about; you can participate in the quiz with pictures in my journal:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/anas-thread-adventures-morgan-horse-ownership-355074/


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> VR, my daughter is 5 1/2. I really hope this is just a phase!


I'm in the same boat as you! DS is the same age and apparently the same phase... Maybe it is the weather :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

We just had to do a room eval on cleanings. He failed. They hire young men....to clean....go figure.  my sink has never been cleaned. My rug is filthy. I sat in it last night with the girls and my black dress pants were covered with.....dust and what not. Yuck!! He's too busy playing on his dang phone! They are unsupervised at night. I'm here late. O see what he does. Dusting.....I would just like the others done!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Woo hoo! Its 3:30 and I am ready to blow this popsicle stand!! Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

The weekend is here and TBJ.
Corn is Poured w/Ice.

The Dragon is not Breathing this winter.:sad:
Failure to have ample wood is a problem.
Springtime will bring lots though.
A large ash and a cherry have fallen, lots of wood to split.
I will not fell trees for firewood, they tend to fall on their own.

Jury duty was the pits.
Selected for a jury selection and I was rejected.
Must have been the Hillbilly appearance.
No hanging judges were in town either!

Back to learners permit and my daughter.
All is well, she is driving quite well, just lacking the time behind the wheel.
She will be hauling trailer soon filled with horses.
Exposure to everything we do is best IMO.
Have to get her used to using the mirrors, it is important.
Rearview is useless with a trailer.

Some work at mom's condo this weekend, not much.
More trash to pack and a dump truck next week.
Painting to begin next weekend.

6 weeks until my proposed riding season begins.
It could happen, one never knows. Weather pending!

Be back soon over the weekend.
Night All:


----------



## tjtalon

Quick pop in to say that I called the mngr (C) this morning, & my first day is this coming Tuesday 10a-5p.

Have been in my chair cuddled with cat & watching movies most of the day. Doing stress relief!

Later aLL...

WHEW....


----------



## Happy Place

TJ- Hope the new job is just what you like. The money will come, just show em how great you are.

MR- I'll trade you. The dragon is breathing here, but no corn. 

I pulled off a huge event at school today. We had an auction at each grade level. The kids earn points when they are spotted being kind to others, doing good, good grades, good attendance and other things. They use the points like dollars at the auction. It's hilarious! They bid $700 for a 2 liter of pop! I donated hot chocolate and donuts delivered to the student's first hour. A kid paid $900 for that! LOL It was fun but super stressful putting it together. About 100 items for each grade level. I am SOOO glad that is over.

When I went to the barn after work, DH was already there and had RIVER tied up and was brushing him! He was there all by himself, went out to the pasture, put the string halter on River, got him out without letting other horses out of the gate and tied him up with a quick release knot. He tied the halter right and everything LOL.
We tried the new blanket on him and it was way too small. Have to exchange it. I tried the new reins and didn't like those. Back they go. They are too long and too heavy. 
River is limping when going to the left. He has been like that since we pulled his shoes. I didn't push it. He will get trimmed next week. He badly needs it. Hope that helps. He was a pill at the mounting block, don't know why. Took me like 15 minutes to get on him! He was good with his bridle though so that was a plus. Time for some much needed down time. Gnight all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just popping in quick too to say YAH HOO! I got out of work 'early' and got time to take Pipes for a walk.

I worked REALLY, really hard to get my stuff done this week, so I could walk away for once. Of course there is always stuff to do, but I walked away bringing nothing home and I'm not too exhausted! 

Hoping to get some horsey time in this weekend.

Here's a shot from tonight. I think it turned out absolutely beautiful. I think I will get this one framed.

TJ, sorry if I sounded harsh this morning....just a lot going on. TIred of bad cleaning. I end up cleaning myself when I can't take the filth. :wink:

Have a good night all. Talk soon!


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, I am happy your got the job. I imagine you at our little home town hardware store. They have EVERYTHING you could possibly need . Best store EVER! So happy for you!!

HP, happy for you too! It's fun when the DH joins in!


----------



## Eole

> I am busy today. Going to work, then going to help set up for a home swim meet at our high school, then going to help at a lock-in for my school until midnight, then I am working the bull pen at the swim meet all morning tomorrow, then my son swims in the afternoon, and I hope to see my horses some time tomorrow. *I'm already tired thinking of it. * I'll sleep Saturday night!


 *Jan*, all you need is an 8 miles run with that? :rofl:

*PH* you're in Florida again? Who are the Canadians you met (pm if you don't want to give full names) I was very surprised last year to find a large canadian community spending the winter in that area with their horses. Hope you have a great ride.

Please don't talk about dust and cleaning houses, I might feel a tiny bit guilty for a second or two.

*MR*, glad you were rejected from jury duty. No dragon breathing here either, as it's a mild winter so far. Plenty of wood, maple bush, but not enough time to pick all the down trees. Good of you to prepare DD for trailer hauling. 

*HP*: RIVER, I love it, perfect name.:loveshower:

*AA*, sorry Chivas is not happy with the saddle. I contacted Specialized Saddles to help me fitting Buttercup and the owner/maker gave me good advicethat I will be trying it this week end. What about a Specialized Saddle for Chivas? At least you can adjust the fitting. How short must the saddle be on his back?

*TJ* congratulations on the new job and on making the call today. Close to home is great, less time and stress from commuting to work.

Talking about commute. I crashed on my aunt's inflated bed Tuesday and Wednesday nights in Montreal. They sleep late, smoke a lot and have a 4 months kitten, which means I didn't sleep for 2 nights. Subway and bus in town: it's a very multi-cultural area, so I felt like I was on an exotic trip. I drove back home last night to get a good night sleep before the exam day today. 1 1/2h drive to town. The 3 days lectures and simulated cases were fabulous but stressful. I'm positive I aced the written exam, but I'm not too happy with the "real-case" simulation exam. I'll know next week if I passed.

I'm off tomorrow but back to work on Sunday. Have a great week end everyone! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> Selected for a jury selection and I was rejected.
> Must have been the Hillbilly appearance.
> No hanging judges were in town either!
> :


 :rofl::rofl::rofl: My DH said I didn't get picked b/c I looked too 'prime and proper'! LOL


----------



## Jan1975

Eole said:


> *Jan*, all you need is an 8 miles run with that? :rofl:


:rofl: I think I will be skipping my long run this weekend. I will likely walk 8 miles doing the bull pen all morning! (maybe not exaggerating). Swim meet is set up, taking a little break to eat and have some coffee (wish it was wine) and then off to the lock-in. Fun times. 

HP, that school event sounds amazing! What a great idea, and such fun! Glad you got to see RIVER, too. And so cute about your DH being there with him. I am so hoping my hubby will come to the barn with me someday. 

NM, that is an absolutely stunning pic of your dog! Love it!

Eole, I'm sure you did great on the test! Bummer at having to stay at a smoky house though, ick.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, Yay! You're going to love it! I know the pay is awful, but spending most of our days doing something we can actually like is important.

*Happy*, River it is! Yay! Glad your DH is on board. Thats nice

Ok. I'm beat. Going to go sit in my recliner and probably fall asleep.


----------



## greentree

NM, I LOVE that picture! It would be so pretty in that watercolor mode! 

Tj, so happy!! My happiest days were rustling through all the snaps and fasteners at the general store in our little town, while my DM decided what kind of meat to buy. Some of that stuff had been there for YEARS. They never changed out the old boxes. 

Eole, looking at the mess on my table, trying not to feel guilty.... Praying you passed...I know you did!!

Jan, hope you are surviving all that chlorine and hormones!!

HP, shame on River for testing his new family. He will be over that shortly, I am sure. 

We went down to Franklin and danced last night. I almost did not go...I am so frustrated at feed stores! When we built the barn, I had a feed bunk(ER?) put in. It holds about 350 lbs. I was feeding the "textured" feed, and did not want to put molasses in it, so I didn't use it. Switched to pellets, then to oats, and it is handy...but I need to mark the sides, because until I scrape the bottom, I cannot tell how much feed I have left.....
So at 3:30, I am going to get everything set up, you know, be organized(WHY does this always backfire???.), and...I do not have enough oats. The feed stores here are run by BANKERS...and close at 4:30!!!! I made it to the front door at 4:27, put my order in, wish everyone a good weekend, and he comes back in from the warehouse....NO OATS. Last week, they got CORN instead of oats. The manager, Brad, has his head on the counter in disbelief. They give me seed oats, which are more expensive, but I get them home, and the bags are covered in weevils!! I can only imagine what the oats look like......
Then, I have to drive to TSC, 16 miles from the house, pay $4 MORE per bag, get home at 6:00, feed, shower, dress....the dance is a pot luck, and we got there while they were breaking to eat, but thankfully almost done, since I missed the potluck part of the announcement......the poor barn cats did not eat until midnight!!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy Saturday!!


I've been reading my phone but cannot "like" posts. Lots happening the last few days!

TJ - Congratulations on your new job! I am so happy for you. ?You will find the steady hours such a relief. Will you have days off where you can get out to Janice's on a regular basis?

Phantom - I am also curious as to your Canadian neighbors as I know some people camping in Ocala for the next few months. Where are they from?

Nicker - I am sorry to hear school has been so frustrating. Take your admin asking for your help as a compliment. Hopefully your input regarding the cleaning staff will make life better for you and everyone else in the near future. We went through the same in my last school where the cleaning staff were doing a horrible job. The admin turfed them and hired new staff that were wonderful. Like you, I was always there late so I knew what they did.

Anita - I'd give your saddle a few more goes before making a decision. I took my Equipe dressage to the tack store to sell. Right now, I have nothing butt western to use on Himmy (pony) so I'm going to go in today to see if I can find a cheap dressage saddle that will be OK until I can purchase a new dressage saddle. I think DD's saddle is starting to bother Koolis back as he's not been great lately. I've been looking into reactor panel saddles from California. It looks like they are adjustable and customizable to fit any horse. They are reasonably priced for a nice dressage saddle. The trouble is I cannot try one unless I have it shipped up. Shipping to Canada will cost hundreds of dollars and if I don't like it, I will have to pay again to ship it back.

Happy- I think River is a fine name for your new horse. I am so glad you are enjoying him.

I forget who brought up horse movies, but i loved Phar Lap! When I was a teenager, we went to Australia and I got to see the actual hrose stuffed in a museum. He is huge!! I recently watched "Unbranded" about the guys who rode mustangs from the Mexican to the Canadian border. It was very good and a worthwhile watch. The issue of BLM s is so interesting! 

To be continued...


----------



## Koolio

You never know when you are going to type a bunch and lose it all...

I am going to ride Koolio today and give it one more go to help me decide whether to continue with him or switch him out for Himmy. He was more relaxed in western tack, until I started asking him to lift his shoulders and collect. Then he just pushed against the snaffle bit and started bending and pushing out all over the place, including overbending at the poll. He has a weak topline and I need to rebuild his muscles for correct, round carriage. We are trying to work shoulder ins and other exercises, but he pushes himself into a haunches in, plants his feet or tries to rear when he gets frustrated. When he does get it right, I don't always catch it as I don't have the skill and feel yet and am not quick enough to reward him fast enough.
Himmy has more natural carriage and has better training. She also doesn't have so many years of ingrained muscle memory in the wrong ways for dressage. I spoke to my instructor and she feels I might learn better how to ask for, get and reward a correct response on a horse that already has good carriage. Once I learn the feel and timing on a horse that can give me the correct response, I should be more equipped to ask for and reward it with Koolio. Hopefully that will reduce stress for both of us. In the meantime, he can come home and unwind for a bit.
So, my challenge is that is don't have a dressage saddle that fits Himmy. I'm going today to look for a cheap synthetic saddle (used) that might get me by until my good dressage saddle (that doesn't fit me at all) sells and I can buy one that is good for me and my horse. If I have to, I can use my synthetic western as it does fit Himmy, but I cannot feel the horse nearly as well. Another alternative is to ride in a bareback pad for a while, which may greatly improve my seat. I've never ridden Himmy bareback before...
I also have to do something with Himmy, either can mm it to keeping her or selling her. If I take her to the stable, she will get a good refresher to sell, or with my instructors advice, I may determine she will be my competition horse. She already has quite a lot of show experience and has done very well. I can also work on her barn manners with the support of my instructor.

This is my challenge. I welcome any advice anything he has to give...


----------



## corgi

I will go back and read later this evening. Just wanted to quickly post these photos from my phone.

Blue was a rodeo pony today!!! Isabella was not amused.


----------



## corgi

One more


----------



## greentree

Corgi, those are fabulous shots! Love that action!!

I found this picture of Spirit, being driven with a mare named Marigold!! He would have been 5 yrs old in the picture. The string is just a little security....he never needed it. How many people hitch stallions with mares?
For those of you who may be learning about horse conformation....(not trying to shamelessly plug my stallion or anything.....) notice Spirit's hind leg, and the way it is swept forward, with some bend. This is a proper hind leg, in any breed, and it is the way the entire hind leg is constructed that causes that action. It makes a smooth riding horse that can compete in any discipline.


----------



## Jan1975

Corgi & Greentree, I love your pictures! Spirit sure is an unusual stallion to be so calm! There is a stallion at our barn, but I'm scared of him. I had to bring him in from the indoor arena to his stall once (never left the barn) and even THAT freaked me out. 

I SURVIVED the lock-in and the swim meet, y'all! Who wants to drink wine with me? I was at the lock-in until about 1:45 and then I came home and was at the swim meet from 7 until about 3:30. It was actually a fun day and my son cut time in all his events. However, I didn't have enough energy to go to the barn today.


----------



## Acadianartist

Hey y'all! So I read a few pages back... but it's a little overwhelming. Blue, sorry about your dog Molly. Jan, I don't know where you find time for horses. Everyone else, fill me in. Thrush (been there, but nothing too serious yet), hoof abscesses, coughs, equine massage therapy, saddle woes, and sooo many other experiences. 

For those who don't yet know me, the guy in my avatar is Harley, the current love of my life, a 15 yr old Arab gelding. I bought him for my daughter in October, but I ride him more than she does. And Jan, my husband is about as likely to go to the barn as yours. That said, I've brought Harley over to our house (he is boarded at the neighbor's place) and hopped off and asked him to hold Harley's reins. He complied and commented afterwards about how he really doesn't mind Harley because he's so gentle. Hubby has some experience handling horses, but unfortunately, most of that experience is negative so this was huge progress.

What else... um, well I am a mom and work full-time. I had horses in my youth but gave them up for university, work, then kids. Now I'm 45 and my daughter is into horses so I've decided it's now or never. Hubby initially thought it was some kind of a mid-life crisis, but has now accepted it and we are planning to build a barn on our 13 acre property this spring. He's 100% on board, partly because it gives him a great excuse to use his tractor and partly because he understands how much I've come to life since getting back into horses. 

I have a lot to learn. I do tend to throw myself into projects (that may even be a bit of an understatement). But this is something I've waited 20 years for. And I want to do it right this time. I had my first pony when I was 5 (boarded), and a horse until I was 17 and left for university. I don't feel I ever provided those horses with an ideal situation so now that I have full control and can afford it, I want to create the perfect home for my horses (once the barn is built, we will start looking for horse # 2). But sometimes, that also means relaxing a bit and not being a perfectionist about every little detail. That last part is the hardest for me.

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know all of you.


----------



## corgi

Hi Acadian! 

Koolio, did you find a saddle for Himmy today?

Eole, I am sure you passed!! I bet you are just relieved it is over.

AA- sorry for your saddle fitting woes. The horse I leased before I bought Isabella was hard to fit and that is one reason why I stopped leasing her. The other reason was we just didnt click.

HP- good job with the auction event!

Jan, i would be exhausted and in bed by now!

Greentree- I have never been around a stallion. They are not allowed where we board but I know that a well trained one can be very safe. Spirit was gorgeous!

We are going to Maryland to see Mom tomorrow. She is going downhill fast. She has been calling everyone number programmed into her phone at all hours of the night saying bizarre things..like she isnt ready to be picked up for the wedding yet. People are complaining. I dont want to take her phone away from her. She says she isnt doing it. I leave my phone in another room for this reason. When I woke up this morning, I had 2 missed calls from her. One at 1:30am and one at 3:00am. Sigh.:sad:

A local horse rescue is having a fundraising "Gelding Ball" in March and me and a few ladies from the barn are thinking about going. It is a formal event and our hubbies have all said no way so we may all go together. Dancing, wine, and proceeds going to a great cause. Central Virginia Horse Rescue. The ticket are $50. 

I have a video of Blue today. It is hilarious but my ipad isnt copying the link. Ugh.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## corgi

Aha! Here you go. He is like "Look what I can do!"

Anyone remember Stewart from Mad TV?


----------



## Acadianartist

corgi, that's hilarious. Maybe Blue should so some dressage or liberty stuff. I love watching horses romp around free and be their foolish selves.

Sorry about your mom. My father-in-law used to call us in the middle of the night. Once, he called at 3 am and told my husband something's wrong, everything's closed. He was at the grocery store and couldn't understand why it was closed. After a while, my husband lost it with him and told him not to call us in the middle of the night anymore. He died about a year later. Got out in the middle of the night and a neighbour found him laying on his doorstep in the morning. We never knew whether he had a stroke, got confused or what... Clearly he should have been placed well before then but he refused to leave his home. We tried to have someone stay with him, deliver meals, etc. but he would get downright hostile if strangers came to his house. Those situations are never easy. Don't feel guilty about it.


----------



## corgi

Thanks. We placed her in a nursing home on Christmas Eve but I know we didnt have a choice. The rate at which she is detoriating just reinforces our decision. I try to go visit once a month. She is 2.5 hours away but her sister visits her every day. 

She is starting the hostility towards others like your FIL which is so different from her normal personaility. Yes, it is very difficult but I have accepted it. It's all you can do.

Your FIL's passing must have been very upsetting to your family...not knowing what happened. So sorry.


----------



## Acadianartist

You made the right decision to place her corgi. 

He wasn't my father so I couldn't impose my will. There were four children and to this day, two don't speak to the other two because of how he lived the end of his life and how he died. 

Good for you, making sure your mother is cared for 24/7. Our horses do help us cope too, don't you think?


----------



## Jan1975

Acadianartist said:


> Hey y'all! So I read a few pages back... but it's a little overwhelming. Blue, sorry about your dog Molly. Jan, I don't know where you find time for horses. Everyone else, fill me in. Thrush (been there, but nothing too serious yet), hoof abscesses, coughs, equine massage therapy, saddle woes, and sooo many other experiences.
> 
> For those who don't yet know me, the guy in my avatar is Harley, the current love of my life, a 15 yr old Arab gelding. I bought him for my daughter in October, but I ride him more than she does. And Jan, my husband is about as likely to go to the barn as yours. That said, I've brought Harley over to our house (he is boarded at the neighbor's place) and hopped off and asked him to hold Harley's reins. He complied and commented afterwards about how he really doesn't mind Harley because he's so gentle. Hubby has some experience handling horses, but unfortunately, most of that experience is negative so this was huge progress.
> 
> What else... um, well I am a mom and work full-time. I had horses in my youth but gave them up for university, work, then kids. Now I'm 45 and my daughter is into horses so I've decided it's now or never. Hubby initially thought it was some kind of a mid-life crisis, but has now accepted it and we are planning to build a barn on our 13 acre property this spring. He's 100% on board, partly because it gives him a great excuse to use his tractor and partly because he understands how much I've come to life since getting back into horses.
> 
> I have a lot to learn. I do tend to throw myself into projects (that may even be a bit of an understatement). But this is something I've waited 20 years for. And I want to do it right this time. I had my first pony when I was 5 (boarded), and a horse until I was 17 and left for university. I don't feel I ever provided those horses with an ideal situation so now that I have full control and can afford it, I want to create the perfect home for my horses (once the barn is built, we will start looking for horse # 2). But sometimes, that also means relaxing a bit and not being a perfectionist about every little detail. That last part is the hardest for me.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to getting to know all of you.


Yay! I'm so glad you're here, AA! :loveshower: I totally know what you mean about throwing yourself into projects. That's SO me. The problem is, I keep adding more projects! :lol:


----------



## greentree

Corgi, safe travels. I hope you can get the strange calls resolved. I wonder if the phone can be disabled at certain times? Like the Sabbath setting on my stove. Love the video!

Acadian, welcome!! 

I got out and RODE today. I rode Tootsie for about 2 hours, some on the road, some in the woods, with a decent amount of trotting. I blazed a new trail up the hill, fairly close to the property line, but came down the same path, and I want it to make cut backs , to add some distance, plus it is pretty steep. 
Then I got Spirit out, and rode him for an hour, after I trimmed his rear feet. When I find the hilarious picture of Spirit and the cows, I will post it.


----------



## tjtalon

Don't know why I woke up so early, but got caught up here...

Welcome Acadian!

Jan, you're really two people, right?!

Ladona, great pictures! Blue sure looks full of himself!

Greentree, love that pic too. Looked at the leg placement you mentioned (learning, always learning).

Tracey, I won't know my schedule until Tuesday, & that might be the training schedule, so not not what days off yet. I did request to work weekends & have the days off during the week. Yes, a regular schedule will be wonderful, haven't seen one of those in a number of years! J has said we can work out whatever, she's not so stuck on Mondays for me anymore, since (as she said) "everything changes". But since am starting on Tuesday, maybe Mondays are in the day-off mix somehow. We'll see...

This hardware store is small but mighty, has been in its location for 30 years, so has lots of return customers. A huge Target was built next door to it about 3 years ago; the manager said that the mall owners wanted the hardware store to stay, so they refurbished the place, & now the store has new customers that wander in from Target. So, cool. The store isn't going away then anytime soon.

Not a football fan in general, but it IS Super Bowl Sunday & it IS the Denver Broncos so have my "civic patriotism" up a bit. Was just going to turn on the game for background noise, but my friend & her husband (who live in my building) have invited me for turkey dinner & to watch the game. That'll be really nice (& will get me out of my cubbyhole & be sociable for a change, lol).

That's all for me. Good Morning all, have a great Sunday!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Looks as if I have some catcing up to do. Will do that later today, just popping in to share some photos from yesterday.

It was a cool, no cloud, sunny day. Mid 40s.

Took Pipes for a nice morning stroll. A habit I am trying to get back to.

Off to the barn, and took Jay for a ride. He was a bit 'trippy' in the beginning...he needs his feet done, along with the fact he was walking so slowly and he wouldn' pick his feet up. The trip home was perfect. :icon_rolleyes:

Then, I don't know what possessed me, but I pulled Rainn out and jumped on her bareback! This is probably one of those times that it was a good thing I didn't allow fears to creep into my mind, as she hasn't been ridden in two years, and I've only ridden her once bareback, and that was soon after I bought her.

Off we went, and boy her back is made for bareback riding. I sat there perfectly!  She did give me a little trouble going up the gas well road and being that I was getting my sense back into my brain, I didn't fight her. I just hopped off and hand walked her through the area to show her she was going regardless.

Got back to my step stool and thought...we should end on RIDING, so I slithered back on. LOL Thank gosh she just stands there, as my right leg is my operated leg, and it doesn't swing over very well at all! 

Off we went down the drive. This time if she stopped, I gave her a squeeze prior to the stop, anticipating her. :cowboy:

Can I tell you how proud of myself I am?? All this riding has definitely helped my balance. I remember when I first tried this on her....three years ago, I was slip sliding all over the place. Not yesterday, I felt very balanced, and I kept telling my mind...."I got this!" Felt good....really, really good! :biggrin::biggrin: (wasn't until later that my mind was like....oh my you could have gotten hurt! LOL)

Speaking of balanced. Jay did his once a year spook yesterday at a flapping sign. Sideways he went, and my body followed. :clap: 

Enjoying my days of NO WORK! I brought nothing home....there are things left my desk to do, but there always will be. this too, feels really, really good!

OK, the sun is shining, so taking Pipes out for a hike again this morning.

Here are some pics from yesterday.

OH, and the ones of Pipes and Jay....I think they were antagonizing each other. She was tied there and the gate was some what open. Jay would take two steps towards it....Pipes would bark. Two steps....bark. One step...bark.... Who looks guilty? :rofl:

Have a good day all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

TJ, turkey for the super bowel? What about mozzarella sticks and jalopeno poppers and wings and dips and beer and...........that's how we do it in the 'fat' state! LOL

Enjoy! I have no interest in it...as our team isn't in it. I think I"ll do laundry. DH will be off doing his 'party' thing at the Elk's. Quiet time for me before another week full of WORK!  (OK, I may pull out those poppers that are in the back of the freezer.....)

Have fun!


----------



## greentree

NM, you are so brave! Now you have me wanting to ride bareback. Growing up, a saddle was something we only put on a horse for a show....we always rode bareback. In fact, when I got my first pony, I didn't have a saddle for about 6 months!

Tj, they are going to be so thankful for you at that store! 

I measured Abby yesterday (in the barn aisle, on a leadrope), and she is 12 hands at her withers, so probably 12.2 at her croup.


----------



## Blue

corgi said:


> We are going to Maryland to see Mom tomorrow. She is going downhill fast. She has been calling everyone number programmed into her phone at all hours of the night saying bizarre things..like she isnt ready to be picked up for the wedding yet. People are complaining. I dont want to take her phone away from her. She says she isnt doing it. I leave my phone in another room for this reason. When I woke up this morning, I had 2 missed calls from her. One at 1:30am and one at 3:00am. Sigh.:sad:
> 
> A local horse rescue is having a fundraising "Gelding Ball" in March and me and a few ladies from the barn are thinking about going. It is a formal event and our hubbies have all said no way so we may all go together. Dancing, wine, and proceeds going to a great cause. Central Virginia Horse Rescue. The ticket are $50.


*Corgi*, so sorry this is so difficult on you and your Mom. At least she is in a safe place and being cared for. I've been through that middle of the night phone call thing from a distant family member and it can be really hard to deal with. As for the formal ball I say go have fun!


----------



## Blue

Mornin'! 

Well, I've read all posts and Oh Boy! has this family gotten busy! Really glad though.

*TJ*, you're going to love working at the hardware store. It's really a variety of things to do, always busy with stuff to do and the types of customers you get in a hardware store are (mostly) nice folks.

Well, the young girl that was out on maternity leave comes back next week, so my schedule got changed again. At least in a good way this time. As the manager had already hired 2 more people and now with C coming back he has plenty to spread around. He already knew that I only wanted 15 to 20 hours and was consistently getting way more than that. Now I've got an even 16 hours. 4 hour shifts for 4 days. And get this, I've got the "busy" times of day because he says that he and his back room crew can get way more done when I'm there because I can handle Shiitake on my own! So , the hours I wanted, a small raise (paltry really, but meant well) and mostly nice people. Ahhhh, life is good. Until the next calamity, right?

Had a nice ride yesterday with my friend that hasn't ridden with me for about a year. Not sure why, but she was always cancelling on me. Turns out she hadn't been taking her medication and just couldn't ...... well, that's what depression can do. Take your **** meds and lets ride!

Husband wants to drive up north and check on our little trailer up there. Lots more snow this year and we haven't been up to brush off the roof. Hope it didn't collapse!

Might have found an appropriate home for Patch. If it works out it will be hard to part with him, but he's just not fitting in with our life and needs a smaller "pack" to feel important in. He's happy here, but I think only because he's happy that he's not being beaten and being fed and housed daily. This family in Phoenix has one other dog that looks seriously identical to Patch! How funny is that? I'm going down to meet them next Sunday so we'll see if they really what they say they are.

Gotta go. Have a great day!


----------



## Jan1975

TJ, that hardware store sounds awesome!!

NM, great job w/ the bareback riding! One of our horses is super fun to ride bareback. The other isn't fat enough, or wide enough, or something. He hurts my butt. :lol:

Blue, glad your friends is back on her meds and you got a ride in! :yay:


----------



## Jan1975

One more thing...I found a fixer-upper farm horse that borders the city limits. It's 13 acres. Wouldn't that be a perfect spot for horses? My kids could still ride their bikes to school but we'd have a farm...who cares if the house is a dump? LOL! I think we could get it for about the same price as our current house, which means with the equity we have in our current house, our payment would be really low and we'd have $ to fix it up. I'm still talking my hubby into it (not sure if I can). His argument is that we're still in the midst of the mess of moving bedrooms around, and our kitchen badly needs repair. Blah.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> One more thing...I found a fixer-upper farm horse that borders the city limits. It's 13 acres. Wouldn't that be a perfect spot for horses? My kids could still ride their bikes to school but we'd have a farm...who cares if the house is a dump? LOL! I think we could get it for about the same price as our current house, which means with the equity we have in our current house, our payment would be really low and we'd have $ to fix it up. I'm still talking my hubby into it (not sure if I can). His argument is that we're still in the midst of the mess of moving bedrooms around, and our kitchen badly needs repair. Blah.


Go for it!! Can fix up the house and really build good equity


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Arcadia*: Welcome! Your gelding sounds lovely. Do you have pictures? 

*TJ*: Sounds like your life is getting better already :loveshower: Your manager will be thrilled that you want to work weekends! 

Have a wonderful day with your friends

*Nicker*: Jay and Piper look so cute! Wonder if they are jealous of each other? Nice riding :thumbsup:

*Jan*: Good to hear you survived that crazy schedule and your DS did so well! 

*Corgi*: Sad your dear momma is so confused and getting worse. There is a phone company called Kajeet that is intended for kids. You can set times for the phone to be on and off for individual numbers. I am not explaining this well, but I have used the service for years for my kids to limit calls. 

For instance, they can call me anytime, but friends can only be called for an hour before school and from after school until 9 pm. On weekends I set it so they can talk (or text) friends from 8am to 9pm. 

Another cool feature is the GPS locator. In case she starts wandering, she could be located so long as she has her phone with her.

A phone like that could help limit the late night interruptions but she could still have her phone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue*: I hope Patch finds a good home. You have certainly given him a really good home and it is sad when it is not enough. 

Work hours sound ideal. You can ride everyday now  

*Eole*:Buttercup does sound like she has some of the same fit issues as Chivas. 

I love the idea of a Specialized saddle, but am leery of having another saddle made to fit after the last one didn't work. Plus I rather like the idea of one saddle for several horses, so the treeless seems to fit that in theory. My goal is to have two, maybe three saddles for me and guests. Also to only have two horses. We shall see.

*Koolio*: Moving Himmy to the boarder barn may help you determine why she had so many problems when she was sold. Would be a good transition for her to still have you being the stability. Then if someone there falls for her, it would be easier on her. 

Not sure about the saddle issues; but can't you use your DD's Dressage saddle on Himmy?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: Love that picture of Spirit! What a beautiful stud muffin he is. Nice info on the leg conformation. 

I have a hard time seeing good conformation lately. Don't know if I have become more picky or if the quality of horses are changing. 

Heading out to ride in a bit. It is a beautiful day but I was out late last night with friends and am running behind today. I surely hope Chivas will cooperate. I am getting quite frustrated over the whole thing. 

Will hopefully get some pictures taken so y'all can help me figure things out.


----------



## greentree

The quality of the horse is DEFINITELY changing! It is not you. 

Tapped trees this morning for maple syrple!! Headed for Nash-Vegas to return something DH bought.....

Catch up later!


----------



## Happy Place

Whooo hooo what a beautiful day! I got out and got groceries (braved the pre superbowl crowd!), did laundry, cleaned out my tack truck and started some ribs in the slow cooker...all before noon!

Today is a day for DH and I so probably won't get to the barn. I will be happy to get my trunk out there though. Right now all my stuff is crammed into a reusable grocery bag LOL.

Did I mention that I tried out my new reins? I didn't like them. They were too heavy and too long (7 1/2 ft) :sad:. What do you all use for trail riding? River will neck rein, handy to be one handed, but he's not perfect at it. I think I need to find some 5/8 leather reins, 6 ft should do it, right?
.


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Did I mention that I tried out my new reins? I didn't like them. They were too heavy and too long (7 1/2 ft) :sad:. What do you all use for trail riding? River will neck rein, handy to be one handed, but he's not perfect at it. I think I need to find some 5/8 leather reins, 6 ft should do it, right?
> .


*HP* I ordered the cotton roping reins from Jeffers. They are easy on the rider's hands. There is enough length to ride with a loose rein if you want. Seems very comfy for the horse and rider. A couple of years ago, I was using the standard English reins. Had an incident and my fingers were cut from the sharp edges on the leather reins. The roping reins are very forgiving.:thumbsup: Hope everything is going in a very positive direction for you, DH and River. So happy for you.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, do you mean these?

Jeffers Equine : Cotton, Flat, Braided Roping Rein | Jeffers Pet


----------



## ellen hays

:clap:


NickerMaker71 said:


> Morning all! Looks as if I have some catcing up to do. Will do that later today, just popping in to share some photos from yesterday.
> 
> It was a cool, no cloud, sunny day. Mid 40s.
> 
> Took Pipes for a nice morning stroll. A habit I am trying to get back to.
> 
> Off to the barn, and took Jay for a ride. He was a bit 'trippy' in the beginning...he needs his feet done, along with the fact he was walking so slowly and he wouldn' pick his feet up. The trip home was perfect. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Then, I don't know what possessed me, but I pulled Rainn out and jumped on her bareback! This is probably one of those times that it was a good thing I didn't allow fears to creep into my mind, as she hasn't been ridden in two years, and I've only ridden her once bareback, and that was soon after I bought her.
> 
> Off we went, and boy her back is made for bareback riding. I sat there perfectly!  She did give me a little trouble going up the gas well road and being that I was getting my sense back into my brain, I didn't fight her. I just hopped off and hand walked her through the area to show her she was going regardless.
> 
> Got back to my step stool and thought...we should end on RIDING, so I slithered back on. LOL Thank gosh she just stands there, as my right leg is my operated leg, and it doesn't swing over very well at all!
> 
> Off we went down the drive. This time if she stopped, I gave her a squeeze prior to the stop, anticipating her. :cowboy:
> 
> Can I tell you how proud of myself I am?? All this riding has definitely helped my balance. I remember when I first tried this on her....three years ago, I was slip sliding all over the place. Not yesterday, I felt very balanced, and I kept telling my mind...."I got this!" Felt good....really, really good! :biggrin::biggrin: (wasn't until later that my mind was like....oh my you could have gotten hurt! LOL)
> 
> Speaking of balanced. Jay did his once a year spook yesterday at a flapping sign. Sideways he went, and my body followed. :clap:
> 
> Enjoying my days of NO WORK! I brought nothing home....there are things left my desk to do, but there always will be. this too, feels really, really good!
> 
> OK, the sun is shining, so taking Pipes out for a hike again this morning.
> 
> Here are some pics from yesterday.
> 
> OH, and the ones of Pipes and Jay....I think they were antagonizing each other. She was tied there and the gate was some what open. Jay would take two steps towards it....Pipes would bark. Two steps....bark. One step...bark.... Who looks guilty? :rofl:
> 
> Have a good day all.


Nickers Sounds like you had all the 4 legged kids out having fun. Good for you.


----------



## ellen hays

Yes, Celeste, I love them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> *HP* I ordered the cotton roping reins from Jeffers. They are easy on the rider's hands. There is enough length to ride with a loose rein if you want. Seems very comfy for the horse and rider. A couple of years ago, I was using the standard English reins. Had an incident and my fingers were cut from the sharp edges on the leather reins. The roping reins are very forgiving.:thumbsup: Hope everything is going in a very positive direction for you, DH and River. So happy for you.


Gloves help too, I feel weird if I ride without them now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think I have found SUCCESS with a SADDLE and PAD to FIT CHIVAS!!! 

First some pictures: 

1) Chivas in the Freeform with a Barefoot pad. I liked it, he did not. May still try my Skito pad, might make a difference. 

2) Barefoot Western with Barefoot pad. He did not like this combination at all. I was ok but seat feels hard. 

3) Barefoot Western with Haf pad. He liked this better, but still not happy. Felt the same to me. 

4) Wild card, was sent a Black Forest Western to try. Black Forest with Haf pad, he likes and it feels ok to me. Softer than the Barefoot, but still need to adjust the stirrups. Finally, SUCCESS! But now I have to buy yet ANOTHER SADDLE :icon_rolleyes:

Also have a new Rainbow halter


----------



## Celeste

That last saddle does seem to fit on him nicely. 

I guess you could open your own tack store..............


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, great news about the saddle pad! 

I cannot see conformation really at all. I think I'm a good judge of a pretty head, which means nothing. :lol: I will definitely need help if I ever buy a horse. 

I got to ride both horses today! Yippee! I've been working on the one-rein stop for Casper. He's getting a lot better at it. He used to just spin around in a circle, and I would just hold the rein there until he stopped. Now, he only turns maybe 1/2 circle. As soon as he stops moving his feet & moves his head to release the pressure on the reins, I drop them. I worked with Patrick on it the first time today. The first two times he turned around so much I got dizzy. :lol: But, the fourth time, he stopped and gave me his head immediately. He does it well at the walk & trot already. 

I had my son practice it today. He hadn't tried it before. He's not as coordinated with it, but I think he really must learn it to be safe outdoors. He's already had one situation in which Casper pulled the reins from him and did a few crow hops. I told my son he needs to practice it a few times every ride so it's second instinct, as he's not going to be able to do it in an emergency otherwise. He always forgets to grab the rein halfway up and tries to pull from his normal hand position. Obviously, that doesn't work. Practice practice, I guess! 

AND, my personal victory is that I got on Patrick bareback without a step stool or gate. I did cheat a little and use a hill, but baby steps, right? :lol:


----------



## Koolio

Happy Super Bowl Sunday! I hope everyone is having a fantastic day!

I got Koolio and Himmy switched out at the barn today. Himmy was a bit of a pill loading in the trailer, but it only took about 5 minutes once we got focussed That was after she pulled the lead rope out of my hand and did a few laps around the farm. :neutral: (Never use a slippery lead and winter gloves without leather grips).

Himmy was very good in the barn and with being tied in the cross ties, especially considering it was a new place and she was alone without any other horses in sight. She did try to push forward a bit when I walked away to get my tack, but no pawing and she stayed fairly still. I was able to clip her and give her a good grooming without her moving at all. I rode her in the arena a bit before my lesson and she was fine. No issue with the mounting block and nice and steady. There is on wall coved in mirrors and she was quite intrigued by her reflection. She whinnied at herself a couple of times, but no problems.
Our lesson went well and Himmy was very good. She is much better trained than Koolio and gives the appropriate responses to cues. Koolio is very creative when finding ways to avoid work or do anything other than what is asked. We did discover (or confirm) a few issues I need to work on that we're likely creating some challenges for Koolio over and above his own shenanigans. Overall I was pleased with the lesson and very happy with Himmy. She seemed to enjoy working as very honest about it. Hopefully, she will help me improve so that when I ride Koolio again once the ground has thawed, that I can deal with his issues better.
No new saddle yet, but I did find a few to try. For now I'm using a synthetic Bighorn western saddle that seems to work for both the us. I can feel enough to still use my seat and legs and it fits Himmy well. I may hold off on serious saddle shopping for a bit until I decide whether Himmy is going t be my dressage parter, or if I will sell her again to the right home.
Koolio seems happy to be chilling back at home.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> That last saddle does seem to fit on him nicely.
> 
> I guess you could open your own tack store..............


Been thinking about it, but no one here pays more than $50-100 for a saddle. No way they would even consider my selection! 

The Black Forest does sit on him better. It is just a little bit wider. *Much softer *for me, except right near the top of the stirrups that flap is in the way.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: That sounds wonderful! Good girl Himmy! Confirms that it was the NP that was the problem all along. 

Let me know if you want me to ship you a saddle or two (or three). What about the western saddle you had made for Koolio? Does it fit Himmy? 

*Jan*: You are simply amazing. Baby steps, yes that is the way. I personally think a good head is one of the most important things to look for in a horse. 

Good conformation is important, but doesn't matter if the horse is an idiot. 

That Black Forest is a "softy" model I think, and it is very a bareback feeling ride. I used to ride bareback all the time as a kid, never bothered with a saddle and rarely used a bridle either! 

Now I worry too much about falling to risk bareback


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio I'm cracking up at Himmy whinnying at herself! :lol: Glad you got the horses switched out.

Anita, I did not say GOOD head, as in smart, as I cannot recognize that yet. I said PRETTY head, as in I think it looks attractive. So yeah, not useful. :lol:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*AA*, Happy you found a saddle! 
*Jan*, Great you got to ride both! Your son enjoying it so far? I wonder if Lila will lose interest - but doesn't seem like it anytime soon. 
*TJ*, Hope your 1st day at work goes well! 1st days are always kinda rough but sure you'll sail through it - 
Everyone else, hope you all had a fabulous weekend! Celebrated our 15th wedding anniversary and did not get to read everyone's posts. 

After 2 week break, FINALLY got to riding, trotting and focus on the diagonal, changing direction, sit 2 beats, then tried canter! woo hoo! I was leaning in like a race jockey - ok, admit I've always wanted to do that but when instructor said lean back, I was kinda scared to and lose balance! Lila was amazing - her naughty pony decided to go different direction suddenly and she went with it and did not fall off. I call it success! Baby steps. 

Next lesson, trot and canter with a different horse - horse I rode today has a little bit of a limp right front leg - nothing major but it affects her trot and rising with her on the diagonal esp when changing direction. Not sure if I'm saying it right...but instructor said 3 or 4 riders had same problem. Got Lila her English saddle (some fancy French one with great stirrups) and instructor will help me choose the right one for years to come - and he offered a pony to lease, 14.2 hands, showing nationally and is perfect size, etc. for me and Lila. I have 3-6 months to think about it - not sure yet but we'll see. I really do luv the idea of having my own to ride someday - a girl can dream :loveshower:


----------



## Koolio

Anita - if you have a dressage saddle that will fit a short little barrel of a horse with shorter flaps and a 17-17 1/2" seat, let me know. $50-100 for a saddle is shocking! Everything I've seen this weekend are in the $1500-5500 range. :-( 
Unfortunately the saddle I had made last year is way to long for Himmy. I wouldn't use it on her anyways. My old tiny synthetic western saddle that I bought for DD and have been using for 7 years seems to do the trick. It is really comfy for both of us and it was cheap.

Have your noticed a simple synthetic nylon western saddle for Chivas? I've had two and had really good luck with them. I like mine now because I still have pretty good feel in th seat and legs for a western. The seat is also suade, so I stick to it well.


----------



## greentree

AA, those BF saddles are what they use on the Schwarzwalders! They are so flat and round at the same time that no tree can fit them. 

I have a Bighorn that I really like. The stirrups on mine hang straight under my hip, like a dressage saddle. Bought it from DS's former manager for $100. 

Got home from Nashvegas, gotta go feed the barnimals!


----------



## Koolio

Oh boy! It's a good thing I love them...

Koolio is just home today so I decided to bring the horses in to the barn this evening to check everybody out and give them some lovin'. Good thing I did as this is what I found...

Koolio's front leg is all cut up, just below his chest. I shaved away the hair to see what I had to deal with, washed it up well with Betadine and bandaged it with some antibiotic cream. He'll be fine. I just hope he doesn't get kicked again.

Sally is dead lame. I think she must have strained her front left pastern on the ice as I cannot find anything else. Otherwise, it may be a hoof abscess that has yet to rupture. She seemed a bit warm just above the coronet band and she is turning her foot inward a bit (but she does this anyways I think). I rubbed her down with some Voltarin and gave her some Bute. She seemed happy to stand in the level stall. The pasture has a slope to it and is covered in iced pocked with frozen horse poop, so the ground isn't helping her. If she's not better tomorrow, I may bring her in the barn for the night and try soaking her foot in epsom salts.

Good news is that the swelling in Sam's sheath is down... probably because he's been moving around more chasing Koolio like crazy to keep him away from Sally, food etc. all day. 

Hopefully Himmy is settling in without incident.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Anita - if you have a dressage saddle that will fit a short little barrel of a horse with shorter flaps and a 17-17 1/2" seat, let me know. $50-100 for a saddle is shocking! Everything I've seen this weekend are in the $1500-5500 range. :-(
> Unfortunately the saddle I had made last year is way to long for Himmy. I wouldn't use it on her anyways. My old tiny synthetic western saddle that I bought for DD and have been using for 7 years seems to do the trick. It is really comfy for both of us and it was cheap.
> 
> Have your noticed a simple synthetic nylon western saddle for Chivas? I've had two and had really good luck with them. I like mine now because I still have pretty good feel in th seat and legs for a western. The seat is also suade, so I stick to it well.


I do have a simple synthetic nylon western saddle for Chivas; the Fabtron. He loves it. I hate it. The horn jabs me in the stomach when I am going uphill. Seat is a little tight for my tush and feels hard as a rock too; it is a 15". Bought a 16" Fabtron for more room and Chivas HATED it. How can one more measly inch make such a difference?? *sigh*

The only Dressage saddles I have are Wintecs. I do have a 17.5" Wintec Pro Dressage with the CAIR panels and the adjustable gullet. Don't know that the panels are short though. 

Also have a 16.5" Wintec 2000 all purpose. That also has the CAIR and adjustable gullet. That is the saddle that we use on Sassy the 14.2hand QH mare. Or the western Fabtron. She is very sensitive over her loins and will toss anyone that puts a saddle back too far on her! 

I also have a 16" Wintec Pro Dressage with CAIR and adjustable gullet. 

Last one is also the first Wintec I ever bought. Worked on all of my horses (until Chivas). It is one of the original adjustable gullets. Size 17" Pro Dressage, stuffed panels (no CAIR). Have ridden Sassy in this saddle in the past. I really don't want to sell that one, but not using it so...

You are welcome to try any of them out. All of them are Pro models soo have the brushed velvet type feel. Easy to stick to those saddles! 

G'night everyone, early day tomorrow and I am so tired from my late night with friends.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! 

So no work and all play/holding down the couch a bit yesterday has rejuvenated this girl a bit! Yea! 

Got a ride in yesterday. It wasn't as relaxing as most. R and D made a new trail in between our two places, so I decided to check it out and follow the white flags.

It is not complete be any stretch of the means, and very muddy. I don't know about anyone else, but when I explore new areas, I get a bit anxious.....even tho I knew they made it and wouldn't make me go through anything I wasn't capable....my nerves must get to me for whatever reason. Can't pin point what I am 'afraid' of....getting lost (can't)....nobody finding me....can't pinpoint it.

I get different kinds of nervous, and this kind, gets Jay jacked up a bit. at the end of the trail where I couldn't find a way out he just wanted to GO HOME! (maybe I did too! LOL Deep down) We finally just rammed through the thick underbrush and came out in a field.

Those I fear....big open fields. I think b/c of R(the instructor) accident. We traversed the edge to the dirt road. (I knew where I was) His head was held high and he was a looky-loo. (for those who don't know, he is usualy a dead head). We just about get to the dirt road when we can hear a Amish buggy coming up the road, but we can't see it. He gets very...What's that?

He's usually very good about buggies, but it seems when they cross in front of him perpendicularly, he gets jiggy and wants to follow. So to circumvent that, I spun him around (hearing instructor's voice in my head...work him, get his mind on you) and kept him moving and on me. Once they passed, he spun around and looked intently, but didn't do anything.

Then we get to the dirt road and he is LOOKY. We had to come around brush...do you think he was expecting a surprise? All this time my heart is pounding. More from the 'what if he bucks' thoughts circling my head, even tho I knew I was sitting deep and we were doing fine.

Got to the dirt road and on we rode. Once he figured out where we were and I took some deep breaths, he chilled a little.

We get to a cross road and I know he wants to go right to go home, so I make him go straight. He went just fine.

I think I imagine an argrument, as my mare (in the past) had always given me one. Def a good thing, as my body seems to go into autopilot and sits deep. 

Although his antics were probably 'normal' horse shanagans for most horses, I am not used to such an 'up' horse. So...although not relaxing....I walked away feeling as if I accomplished something!  All turned out OK and I circumvented potential problems. YEA!

OK, gotta go catch up!

Talk soon!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Nicker*: It is hard not to feel anxious in new places for people and horses. Combination of many things can bring on fear/anticipation. But you got past it so next time should be better. 

Every time I ride out alone, I think "Nicker would do this" and I still get anxious. This is why I do best with calm horses; I psych myself out to much with nervous energy/thoughts. 

Pat yourself on the back :thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I bought some Purina Senior feed for Dreamer and Sassy. Putting Dreamer up at night with the best hay, and feeding the good stuff in the am to all of them. Other three still get the crappy hay at night until gone. Got about 30 or so bales left which will last through MArch. 

Hopefully Dreamer will start to put back on some weight. They have all lost some but he looks really bad. I think the others are running him off the hay at night since I just put piles on the ground. He is low man and gives up soon if the others keep rotating.


----------



## Jan1975

Great job getting through those scary spots, NM!

Koolio, sorry about the injured/lame horses! I hope they are both 100% again soon. They really do try to hurt themselves all day long it seems like sometimes!

Maria, cute pic! Glad your daughter did so great. Sounds like you are doing great, too! My son does love it, but he isn't obsessed about it like I am. He really likes hanging out at the barn and playing with the horses. Riding and working on skills...he's more ambivalent about that. He loves his lessons, but I think a lot of that is he is a favorite of the instructors and they make such a fuss over him (there aren't many boys).


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Since AA is talking about saddles, I have a question. Here is the info but I don't know if the pic will come up when I send it. So here goes.:neutral:

Abetta Arabian Trail Saddle without Horn


Code: 20541R

Only $499.00 

Size / Color: 15" / Black 16" / Black (add $10) 17" / Black (add $30) 

Arabian Tree!
The Abetta® Arabian Trail Saddle without horn features traditional western styling on a Ralide® Arabian tree. Durable, scratch-resistant Cordura® Nylon covers this trail rider1s delight laminated to shock-absorbing foam with half-breed Nylon-leather rigging. Made in the USA! 
Features

•Tree: Arabian tree by Ralide®; 
•Cantle: 4" Cheyenne roll 
•Rigging: 7⁄8 Nylon-leather half breed with stainless steel dees. 
•Finish: Tough, scratch-resistant Cordura® Nylon laminated to closed-cell foam 
•Trim: Engraved Silver trim with long leather saddle strings 
•Skirting: Fleece lined Stirrups: 4" Endurance with shock absorbing pads. 
•Weight: 17 pounds

Peaches has a short back. Would this be a candidate for her. Does any one know about the quality of this brand. I really like the seat of the saddle. Kind of a roughout type seat. What is the difference in the Arabians conformation vs other horses? Wow, this is when I realize just how little I know re: the equine world:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## greentree

I have a green Abetta....without the horn. Although I did a few hundred miles of endurance in it, it is a most uncomfortable seat for me. Parts of it wore pretty quickly, an I use it now for breaking, or a spare. I will ship it to you, if you want to try it. 

It may be better with a sheepskin...


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*NM*, Sounds like a successful ride to me! I had no idea horses can spook so easily or can be so sensitive but then it's a natural survival instinct from what I've read and makes total sense. 
Thanks *Jan*! That's great your son is showing some interest than none at all, although barns/riding/etc. is not for every kid. My eldest has no interest at all other than she likes the dogs/cat - Lila loves riding but gets easily distracted playing with all the farm animals, dogs, cat, bunnies, etc.  Took a lesson or two for Bella to warm up to me as she's the alpha mare and can be quite bossy. But we get along great now and I've learned her rhythm and movements esp during the show weekend. 
*AA*, I know nada about saddles - going shopping with my instructor next week for my saddle as I heavily rely on his expertise on English saddles. Honestly, it's almost overwhelming the choices out there. And I thought buying shoes was hard!! You should post your sales on this site, thought I saw a horse tack classifieds somewhere here.
I'm thinking hard about leasing that show pony chestnut gelding 14.2 hands - he'll have me try him out first for 1 month and see if it's a good fit.


----------



## Blue

I've only had one Abetta and didn't care for the quality. But, I was riding for many hours a day in mountainous terrain. The "tree" broke down pretty quickly and started rubbing sores. That said, I've seen people using them now, but they only ride gently and one or two days a week. I think it's all about what you expect from your saddle.


----------



## Twalker

*Hugs to Blue*

Blue - I am so sorry to hear that your mom is going down hill fast. I lost my dad June 2014. He was the same way. He would call at all hours of the night. I know now through his experience that this is usually the norm when they get placed in the hospital for a long time or a nursing home. Dad had dementia at the end and his wonderful personality left. It was so sad that he didn't know what was going on around him. He finally came home and we had 24/7 care for him. He passed in his own home. 

Know that I am thinking of you and praying for your mom.:loveshower::hug:


----------



## Twalker

*Riding*

Well, I was able to ride Friday. Shoulder still giving me fits but upper back and neck better. I so enjoyed it.

The BO used Lady on Saturday for a Birthday Party for a little girl and all her friends. Here is what they did to Lady.









She is one party horse for sure. It will take me forever to get that off of her. It's way too cold for a bath. Hah.


----------



## Twalker

*Hugs Corgi*



Twalker said:


> Corgi - I am so sorry to hear that your mom is going down hill fast. I lost my dad June 2014. He was the same way. He would call at all hours of the night. I know now through his experience that this is usually the norm when they get placed in the hospital for a long time or a nursing home. Dad had dementia at the end and his wonderful personality left. It was so sad that he didn't know what was going on around him. He finally came home and we had 24/7 care for him. He passed in his own home.
> 
> Know that I am thinking of you and praying for your mom.:loveshower::hug:


Oops I meant Corgi. was too late to change the title.


----------



## Twalker

Acadianartist said:


> Hey y'all! So I read a few pages back... but it's a little overwhelming. Blue, sorry about your dog Molly. Jan, I don't know where you find time for horses. Everyone else, fill me in. Thrush (been there, but nothing too serious yet), hoof abscesses, coughs, equine massage therapy, saddle woes, and sooo many other experiences.
> 
> For those who don't yet know me, the guy in my avatar is Harley, the current love of my life, a 15 yr old Arab gelding. I bought him for my daughter in October, but I ride him more than she does. And Jan, my husband is about as likely to go to the barn as yours. That said, I've brought Harley over to our house (he is boarded at the neighbor's place) and hopped off and asked him to hold Harley's reins. He complied and commented afterwards about how he really doesn't mind Harley because he's so gentle. Hubby has some experience handling horses, but unfortunately, most of that experience is negative so this was huge progress.
> 
> What else... um, well I am a mom and work full-time. I had horses in my youth but gave them up for university, work, then kids. Now I'm 45 and my daughter is into horses so I've decided it's now or never. Hubby initially thought it was some kind of a mid-life crisis, but has now accepted it and we are planning to build a barn on our 13 acre property this spring. He's 100% on board, partly because it gives him a great excuse to use his tractor and partly because he understands how much I've come to life since getting back into horses.
> 
> I have a lot to learn. I do tend to throw myself into projects (that may even be a bit of an understatement). But this is something I've waited 20 years for. And I want to do it right this time. I had my first pony when I was 5 (boarded), and a horse until I was 17 and left for university. I don't feel I ever provided those horses with an ideal situation so now that I have full control and can afford it, I want to create the perfect home for my horses (once the barn is built, we will start looking for horse # 2). But sometimes, that also means relaxing a bit and not being a perfectionist about every little detail. That last part is the hardest for me.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to getting to know all of you.


Welcome Acadianartist. Come join the fun.


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, I have this saddle.

Abetta

It is not all that high quality. I used it for around a year because it is so light weight and I was having trouble lifting. The rough seat makes it easy to stay on the horse. It is showing signs of wear. It has about 200 miles on it. The cloth is wearing thin in places. It is not a bad saddle. It is reasonably comfortable just so you put stirrup turners on it. It tends to encourage my legs to wander into odd positions.

If it gets dirty, you can take the water hose to it. That is a plus.

What you need to do is to take your horse over to AnitaAnn's place and try saddles on. She has one of every kind ever made.


----------



## corgi

Ellen, I have an Abetta Western with the horn. I Have no complaints but I only ride a couple of times a week. I have had the saddle for over 5 years and it has held up well for me.

The BO has the one without the horn and she likes it. The only complaint I have about it (because I ride in it occasionally on her horses) is that I feel like I am leaning downhill in it.

Arabian trees are wider than regular trees, believe it or not.


----------



## corgi

Thanks T Walker!


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> What you need to do is to take your horse over to AnitaAnn's place and try saddles on. She has one of every kind ever made.


I was about to suggest that as well  Actually, I would like to do the same :wink:

*Ellen*, the second trial ride on Raya was on a new Abetta. Nice and light for saddling. But we just didn't fit (didn't fit Raya either, so that for sure didn't help) and didn't find it comfortable. It was constantly pitching me forward... But the seat is very "sticky", so nice and secure...


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Since AA is talking about saddles, I have a question. Here is the info but I don't know if the pic will come up when I send it. So here goes.:neutral:
> 
> Abetta Arabian Trail Saddle without Horn
> 
> 
> Code: 20541R
> 
> Only $499.00
> 
> Size / Color: 15" / Black 16" / Black (add $10) 17" / Black (add $30)
> 
> Arabian Tree!
> The Abetta® Arabian Trail Saddle without horn features traditional western styling on a Ralide® Arabian tree. Durable, scratch-resistant Cordura® Nylon covers this trail rider1s delight laminated to shock-absorbing foam with half-breed Nylon-leather rigging. Made in the USA!
> Features
> 
> •Tree: Arabian tree by Ralide®;
> •Cantle: 4" Cheyenne roll
> •Rigging: 7⁄8 Nylon-leather half breed with stainless steel dees.
> •Finish: Tough, scratch-resistant Cordura® Nylon laminated to closed-cell foam
> •Trim: Engraved Silver trim with long leather saddle strings
> •Skirting: Fleece lined Stirrups: 4" Endurance with shock absorbing pads.
> •Weight: 17 pounds
> 
> Peaches has a short back. Would this be a candidate for her. Does any one know about the quality of this brand. I really like the seat of the saddle. Kind of a roughout type seat. What is the difference in the Arabians conformation vs other horses? Wow, this is when I realize just how little I know re: the equine world:icon_rolleyes:


 Ellen, I have a Abetta trail with extra padding on seat. I love mine. They aren't to expensive but its light weight and comfy for me.


----------



## frlsgirl

*Twalker *– oh your poor horse; looks like she was a good sport about it though?

*Celeste* – totally agree; the best thing is to try as many saddles as possible; I’ve tried 22 saddles on Ana in the two years that I’ve owned her, but I’ve only actually owned/paid for 4 of them.

*AnitaAnne – *I’ve always wondered if a flocked Wintec would work for Ana; I like the idea of a lighter saddle as I have permanent muscle spasms in my left shoulder for lifting/retrieving fancy leather Dressage saddles. It seems like people either love or hate the Wintecs.

*NickerMaker71 – *Ana is very looky too so I can totally understand that unnerving feeling!

*Jan1975* – you have a boy who rides? That is indeed kind of rare and very cool!

*CityslicerfrFLA – *In regards to leasing, I have toyed with that idea too. Would you have to pay a lump sum plus board and the horse would be yours for a season? Or would it be more of a shared horse between you and the owner?

*Koolio* – I had to chuckle when I read that your horse is very creative when it comes to avoiding work; Ana has a whole bag of tricks she uses to avoid exercises that she doesn’t like; from halting, to turning around, to jigging; she’s even untied herself from the hitching post and wandered into the nearest open stall.


As for me and Ana; she got chiro done on Friday and is on a modified work schedule to bring her back to work properly. So to keep her entertained we introduced her to big scary red ball and a tarp. 

Here she is getting introduced to big scary ball with the help of her gelding friend:





 
I even got her to push the ball to me once! 






Here is a picture where she is watching my instructor and her horse explore the ball.


----------



## Blue

Hey all. I have a question for you gardeners.

I bought a small 4 shelf portable greenhouse at TSC. Really want to try my hand at a straw bale garden this year. Heard great things about it but I have to start some seeds in a greenhouse. 

Now for my question. Where should I place my little greenhouse. It is covered by this green plastic type covering with a zippered door that can open for full sun.

I can place it at the side of the stuccoed garage and it would get full sun for sure, for several hours a day and more as spring progresses.

Or is it best to start these little seeds on the back porch with limited sunlight.

Anyone with any input at all? I'm pretty sure I understand what I need to do to "prepare" the straw bales, but I really need to get these seeds started soon.

I got 2 types of onions, summer squash, zucchini, red bell peppers, parsnips, and cilantro and basil. Should do some parsley too. I need to find some lettuce too. I know I bought a lot, but I'm actually prepared for some of it to not work out. I want to put in some tomatoes, but I'm told it's actually easier to buy the started little plants in a few weeks.

Also, it says I should lay down landscape cloth to block weeds. True? Or is something less expensive just as good?

Thoughts?


----------



## greentree

Generally, you want it on the south side....but, be prepared to open it a lot for ventilation. It will quickly cook seedlings if it gets into the 90's. 

Do the lettuce in bags of potting soil, on the shelf. Poke some holes in the bottom, cut a square in the top, and plant seeds every 7 days. Do the spinach the same way!


----------



## Blue

So, if the ambient temp is in the 90's or the greenhouse temp?

Bags of potting soil? Hmmmm. I have little seed starting trays. Not the same thing? Plant seeds in the greenhouse every 7 days or in my straw garden?

Forgive my ignorance, but your talking to someone that can only have a houseplant if I don't actually touch it. No green thumb here, so I got discouraged and gave up trying years ago. My mother on the other hand threw a peach pit out the window one time and it grew! True story.

I love fresh veggies and we all really need to prepare for the zombie apocolypse right? I need to learn to can, preserve and make moonshine too.


----------



## Blue

Also, wood ash. I read that it's good to help prepare your bales with 50% wood ash and bone or fish meal. Can I just use the ash out of our fireplace? Not the charcoal grill, but the fireplace. Or are they talking about something different.

And I I put some horse manure out in the sun to dry and sterilize, can I use it for fertilizer?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Twalker said:


> Well, I was able to ride Friday. Shoulder still giving me fits but upper back and neck better. I so enjoyed it.
> 
> The BO used Lady on Saturday for a Birthday Party for a little girl and all her friends. Here is what they did to Lady.
> 
> View attachment 755266
> 
> 
> She is one party horse for sure. It will take me forever to get that off of her. It's way too cold for a bath. Hah.


:lol::lol: Poor Lady! Nothing bombproofs a horse than little girls at a birthday party. LOL Expression on Lady is priceless. 

*Frlsgirl*, LUV those vids!! So cute playing with the big red ball, hope her foot heals in no time. Did chiro say how long it may take with the modified work schedule? He offered lease options; 1/3 cost of purchase price, (around $300/month plus vet, farrier, etc.) or 6 month or 1 yr lease (at lower monthly) with intent to buy (lease amounts paid would be credited to purchase). DH has no idea about this - he will freak. LOL But then if we ride at least twice a week and want to show locally for next few years....
I was more hoping for shared lease but he is trying to avoid that, which I understand. Have to say I'm excited to check out this pony - it sounds perfect for a small adult novice rider like myself and for my daughter Lila to ride, too when she's ready. 
*Blue*, I am no green thumb but your garden in the works sounds amazing! I love the idea of fresh veggies, etc. as buying organic gets very pricey but I'm too lazy when it comes to caring for plants. At least my kids are clean and fed....


----------



## frlsgirl

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *Frlsgirl*, LUV those vids!! So cute playing with the big red ball, hope her foot heals in no time. Did chiro say how long it may take with the modified work schedule?


It's actually not the foot that's the problem; only a symptom; her hip was out of whack which caused her to put too much weight on the right hind; she is extremely tight on the right side of her body and doesn't want to bend left; so the chiro gave us exercises to do; carrot stretches, crunches and walking and trotting on loose rein for a few days and then slowly add in her regular routine while being really focused on straightness; for Ana that means riding counterbent when going to the right; and a slight inside bend when going left.



CityslickerfrFla said:


> He offered lease options; 1/3 cost of purchase price, (around $300/month plus vet, farrier, etc.) or 6 month or 1 yr lease (at lower monthly) with intent to buy (lease amounts paid would be credited to purchase). DH has no idea about this - he will freak. LOL But then if we ride at least twice a week and want to show locally for next few years....
> I was more hoping for shared lease but he is trying to avoid that, which I understand. Have to say I'm excited to check out this pony - it sounds perfect for a small adult novice rider like myself and for my daughter Lila to ride, too when she's ready.


A lot of the Hunter/Jumper people will lease a horse for a show season and then give it back; it just doesn't make sense to me to spend 10 to 50k on a horse plus board and all the essentials and then give it back after a year; of course they do have the option to buy after a year and at least part of the lease payment goes toward the purchase price.

I've been toying with the idea of leasing a Dressage horse for a season if I get to a point where I'm missing just a couple of scores and just want to get it done instead of waiting forever; but I get ahead of myself; first I must nurse Ana back to normal functioning; then I have to haul her to a few more schooling shows, then start on collecting scores at rated shows, so that might take a couple more years.

Good luck on explaining all that to your DH  I can't tell you the number of "conversations" we've had about horses.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Frlsgirl*, Aaaahhh, her hip! If only horses could do yoga, when you say carrot stretches, I had visions of carrots stuck in its mouth, doing downward dog pose. LOL Sounds like Ana's routine will get her back on track in no time then. 

Yeah, DH conversations about horses are um, interesting. Leasing for show season - not sure about that although I understand why others do it. I honestly think a partial lease is best for me as my work schedule allows me maybe twice a week if I'm lucky. Not sure yet - lessons plus leasing may be way out of family budget unless we can negotiate a deal that benefits all. We shall see - for now, lessons and practice rides fits the bill but for future, I'll consider options.


----------



## greentree

Blue, the temp in the greenhouse. 

No need to dry the horse manure. Wood ash increases alkalinity. 

We used the bags because the lettuce grows so fast, and it needs to be easy to harvest. You plant it in succession because you do not need it all at once, but it will bolt(go to seed) if it gets warm and it gets too mature.

I don't care for those pellets...they are difficult to keep the correct moistness. Dixie cups and seed starting mix are easier. Not to mention cheaper.


----------



## Blue

Ok. I'm getting it. I had to move the greenhouse. I had put it in my original choice of position, but by 2:45 it was in the shade and cooling rapidly. Moved it up to the patio on the SW side. Nice position, but now I have to figure out a way to anchor it from the afternoon wind. I could use the SE side, but even less sun. 

O well, this is the year of try it and see what happens.

Ok. Lettuce. As I understand it, that is one of the great things about this type of gardening. I can rotate and add as needed. Just keep "preparing" a bale about 2 to 3 weeks ahead. What kind of bags do you use?

This year, I'm starting small and see what happens.


----------



## greentree

That is true! The bales make it easier....I was doing the lettuce and spinach on a greenhouse bench. I have never used the bales, but I have seen gardens like that.

You need to make sire that your straw was not sprayed with an herbicide called an aminopyralid.....it will kill your plants! My wine maker friend lost an entire row of blackberries mulching them with the straw and manure from his stalls. It remains active for 3 years, even in the composted manure from cows fed sprayed hay!! Yuk. And they think *I* am the crazy one! Hahahaha.


----------



## Jan1975

Twalker, who doesn't love a party horse? That's awesome! I bet the kids loved it and I'm sure Lady loved the attention!

Fearless, when you said "ball", I was thinking of those little basketball sized balls. You meant BALL. :lol: That's awesome!! And yes, my son rides! Actually my daughter asked to take lessons last may (she's 5) and he came along. He's the one that stuck w/ it. 

Blue, we had a greenhouse for awhile. We took it down last year. We put ours on the south side of the garage; I'm not sure if that is ideal or if it's because that is the place we had room. My hubby is the gardener, not me. We had about 6' of gravel under ours and a brick floor. Apparently that holds the heat? We also had 2 50-gallon barrels of water in there in the summer. That is supposed to keep the heat consistent all night or something, I don't know. Once again, my hubby was in charge. We propagated about 100 mum plans (maybe more) and grew 30 saplings from teeny 1' trees one summer. Then it became pot storage for about 10 years so we took it down. :lol:


----------



## greentree

In the greenhouse, for potting, I used some baled stuff...BHC, maybe? It has orange printing on it...when I go feed I will check!

For the lettuce bags, it may have been Miracle Gro soil, whatever it was, it had some slow release fertilizer in it. It did a good job. 

Snowing here! We may be in a white out tomorrow. Dancing was cancelled, so it was a good thing I went to Zumba this morning!! Might have to youtube some line dances after dinner....


----------



## Blue

Hmmm... Gravel and brick. Not sure I can manage that. I will have to weight this one to keep it from blowing over during wind storms. Perhaps buckets of water would be a good use for that?

100 mums! O my. I'll be happy if I get a couple tomatos and some zucchini. Really like onions so hope they take to it too. Lettuce isn't overly expensive here, but would like to have my own. All in all, I'll just be happy if I don't kill all of it.

Husband was thinking too that the patio is a good location as I want to start a few kitchen herbs. The patio is closer for quick cutting. Nice thinking.


----------



## greentree

Buckets of gravel...


----------



## ellen hays

*Blue * Please keep in mind that the bales will heat up as you condition them for planting. Please take care that you keep them away from structures because they can catch on fire. Spontaneous combustion. Keep them watered down. I am trying to explore this type of gardening. Very promising! A goal for this spring.


----------



## Blue

Good thought Ellen. When I read that the point was to "cook" the bales so they compost, I realized I would have to be very careful.


----------



## greentree

Gosh, this sounds so ******* in print...but I used some old bales of hay to prop up the pieces of metal that block my crawl spaces access..... This is their second or third year..... Those bales will not get that hot. They have enough air circulation.


----------



## Happy Place

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Since AA is talking about saddles, I have a question. Here is the info but I don't know if the pic will come up when I send it. So here goes.:neutral:
> 
> Abetta Arabian Trail Saddle without Horn
> 
> 
> Code: 20541R
> 
> Only $499.00
> 
> Size / Color: 15" / Black 16" / Black (add $10) 17" / Black (add $30)
> 
> Arabian Tree!
> The Abetta® Arabian Trail Saddle without horn features traditional western styling on a Ralide® Arabian tree. Durable, scratch-resistant Cordura® Nylon covers this trail rider1s delight laminated to shock-absorbing foam with half-breed Nylon-leather rigging. Made in the USA!
> Features
> 
> •Tree: Arabian tree by Ralide®;
> •Cantle: 4" Cheyenne roll
> •Rigging: 7⁄8 Nylon-leather half breed with stainless steel dees.
> •Finish: Tough, scratch-resistant Cordura® Nylon laminated to closed-cell foam
> •Trim: Engraved Silver trim with long leather saddle strings
> •Skirting: Fleece lined Stirrups: 4" Endurance with shock absorbing pads.
> •Weight: 17 pounds
> 
> Peaches has a short back. Would this be a candidate for her. Does any one know about the quality of this brand. I really like the seat of the saddle. Kind of a roughout type seat. What is the difference in the Arabians conformation vs other horses? Wow, this is when I realize just how little I know re: the equine world:icon_rolleyes:



That is similar to the Abetta I have, except mine is full QH bars, not an Arabian tree. The Arabian tree is usually a little more narrow in the front but wider in the back. I didn't like mine at first, it felt wide in the twist. But messing around with stirrup length helped me a lot. Also consider getting stirrup turners. The synthetic fenders were really hard on my knees. 
River has a really short back and the saddle fits him well. I love how light it is and easy to keep clean.

I'm sending his blanket back tomorrow. I had to have a second opinion on what size to get. Coach tried it on today to see. I'm hoping I can get faster shipping. It's supposed to be -1 by Saturday. Brrrr
Rode for about 20 minutes today. River is still sore going to the right. Farrier is coming on Wednesday. Looking forward to that.

Blue- I'm going to do a straw bale garden too! Just tomatoes for me this year.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, maybe we can exchange info. I'm wingin' it here.


----------



## Jan1975

Maria, I missed your post before. My hubby doesn't get horses either, so I understand that! We compromised by us leasing 2 non-fancy horses instead of show horses. They are both quarter horses but had been pasture pets for awhile and the owner frankly is just happy to have someone work with them and give them attention. It is costing us less to lease these two than it would have to lease one at our lesson barn. Actually about half as much. So, don't feel like you have to lease from your barn! Of course, it is easier, especially since you are already there once a week and you could take a lesson on your own horse. But for us, our lesson barn was just too $$$. 

I am happy to report that I am typing from my own OFFICE. We finally got the bedrooms moved around and my office is upstairs again! (I had been using the kitchen table before because the basement office we had set up was too lonely). I love being in here again! Office is mostly done, my daughter's room is done...we just have to finish my son's closet and this room project is OVER. Praise God too because it has nearly killed me. I hate house stuff. I feel so stressed out when the house is in disarray!


----------



## Koolio

Jan - congrats on your new office! Lucky you to have a space of your own.

Happy- I hope the farrier visit makes a big difference for River. Good luck getting your blanket exchanged before the cold comes! Was River living indoors before?

Blue - I am sorry to hear about your mom. The straw bale garden sounds interesting. Can you put your greenhouse somewhere where you get light in the morning and shade in the afternoon? I find the afternoon sun is too hot, even here. 
I just read an article claiming that hay bales is even better than straw. It might be a way to get rid of some yuckier bales. We are fortunate to have a great layer of soil, so I won't use bales, but I will cover my garden in grass or straw to conserve moisture. We had a very dry year last year and expect the same this year. I do plan to try the soil bag full lettuce. I wouldn't cut a big opening in top, but rather make slits and poke the seeds in. Once they germinate, I'll make sure they poke over the plastic. The plastic would keep the moisture in and prevent weed growth. Now I'm thinking about gardening already and we don't plant here until June!


----------



## Koolio

Update on the patients / patience...

Koolio's cut is better. I took off the bandage and he is fine, other than being a bit of a drama queen.
Sally was standing 3 legged when I got home today so I soaked her foot in Epsom salts and put on an Epsom salt poultice, wrapped in vet-wrap with a hoof boot over top. Hopefully the poultice will draw out the abscess and give her some relief. I'm hesitant to soak her foot daily as she already has really soft feet. Has anyone had any success with just the poultice instead of soaking? Tomorrow I will try a sugar / Betadine poultice or a soaked animalIntex pad. Hopefully my farrier can get out to try to drain it. I feel so aweful when horses get an abscess as it seems so painful...


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Guys,
I think I've caught up. 
Koolio, hope the patients heal up quick.
Corgi, you might find that the phone calls are just a phase, and she will stop doing it soon. Loved the vid of Blue a while back!
Blue, I'm no help with the garden. But good luck!

Saddle fitting...its a nightmare! I was lucky to get one that fits Boston and I pretty well. But I still think I'd like a dressage saddle as well, just to try and work on my position. The half-breed is good and makes me feel secure, but I know its not great for my position.


----------



## Blue

Mornin'!

*Koolio*, I've used the sugar/betadine pack before and had really good luck with it, but the shoer had already managed to cut enough away so it could drain. Hopefully you can get yours here soon.

*Jan*, Yeah, having your own space is nice. I have an office but it turns into storage for everyone elses projects so here I am at the kitchen table surrounded by mail to open, bank statements to balance, packages to ship, lists to complete, the Farmers Almanac to study and seed packets to organize. (Sigh) 

I think I'm gonna need pictures of the lettuce grown in bags. I just can't quite get it in my head how that works.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Blue said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> I think I'm gonna need pictures of the lettuce grown in bags. I just can't quite get it in my head how that works.


 Blue, My cousin just posted this on FB recently, is that were you thinking of? I think it's genius.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Koolio*, I watched as my BO/instructor wrap the hoof in Epsom salt poultice and it healed well. We returned 1 week later for lessons and horse was just fine. I guess it depends on severity of abscess though...but what do I know. Hope both heal soon -


----------



## greentree

Maria, that is EXACTLY it!! Thank you!


----------



## Twalker

CityslickerfrFla said:


> :lol::lol: Poor Lady! Nothing bombproofs a horse than little girls at a birthday party. LOL Expression on Lady is priceless.
> 
> ....


Lady is a good sport with the kids. I just love her so much. I am so lucky to be able to lease her.


----------



## Blue

It actually is genius. But now for another really dumb question. How many times can you reuse the same bag? One entire growing season? Or can you add soil to the same bag appropriately? It's interesting and certainly deserves a try


----------



## greentree

Those bags degrade pretty quickly in the sun. You could use it until the bag dies....It is genius, IMO! For lettuce and spinach, which are so munch able for bunnies and deer! It let me start them way early, and easily plant in succession, and only what I needed. No weeding. Perfect.


----------



## tjtalon

I just have a question on the lettuce bag thing, out of curiosity: how do you do drainage? Holes in the bottom of the bag?

I'm a frustrated gardener (used to have a big garden, in another life). Can't even pot-garden on my patio, too many bunnies & squirrels. I may get enchanted by bird feeders at the hardware store 'tho (since will have an employee discount). That would certainly entertain Tim!

As for Tim, he knows something's up this morning, & he's not happy about it. He's gotten way too used to my being home. Will do catnip therapy before I leave...

Will be leaving in about 40 minutes, ready way early, but there it is. Today is my first training day, 10a-5p. Am nervous. My sister has assured me that I WON'T die, lol.

Have read everything, too much to make comments on, but love to all & later...


----------



## greentree

TJ, have fun!! I have bird feeders. Sometimes I feel kind of guilty! I had a barn kitty that could pick those birds right off the feeder, no matter how high I hung it.

I poked a few holes in the bottom of the bags. I am not sure that they were necessary in the greenhouse, as they were only hand watered, but outside, I would definitely use holes, so in a heavy rain, they don't drown. Some of that soil also has that gel in it to hold water.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Instructions for Growing Plants in Potting Soil Bags - just don't soak it too much (may require frequent watering but shouldn't take long) and read spinach and lettuce grow overnight almost: 
*Step 1*

Lay the bag of soil flat in a large plastic tray. Put the tray in a warm, sunlit space where you won't have to move it while the seedlings sprout and grow.
*Step 2*

Cut 1- to 2-inch horizontal slits along the sides of the bag, one-third of the way up from the bottom. These slits will provide drainage so excess water can seep into the plastic tray.
*Step 3*

Cut holes in the top of the bag of soil. These openings will serve as your planting pots. Cut long, narrow ovals, rather than small separate holes, if you want to plant rows of seeds.
*Step 4*

Water the bag until the soil is moist. Plant your vegetable seeds in the potting soil according to their package directions, then follow those directions for care and watering.
*Step 5*

Thin the seedlings once they have sprouted. Allow the seedlings to grow in the bag until they are large enough to transplant.


----------



## frlsgirl

Anyone want a free WB?

Former trainer asked me if I want him; 18 year old Oldenburg gelding; he has to retire from jumping but can still do Dressage. He has to have a year off while his front legs recover from pedal osteitis. He also needs a a couple of OSPHOS treatments at $500 each.

I need another horse like I need a hole in my head.

I've met him but never rode him.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- No River has always lived outdoors, but if it was really cold, windy or raining, they brought him in. At our barn, there is only wind break in the form of trees or the side of the barn. Right now they bring him in if it's really ugly. That's a favor to me until his blanket comes in. HE will only wear it when weather is unbearable.

Blue- I'm going to try hay bales if I can't get straw. I will also try the lettuce, just for fun. Not a big lettuce fan, maybe spinach?

We got really wet snow this morning and it is getting colder. Very slippery ride in this am, not looking forward to the ride home! I'll stop and see River, maybe get a ride in before heading home.


----------



## greentree

Frls, gosh, he is adorable! How tall is he? My friend is looking for a walk/trot lesson horse, as she sold the two or three she had....I will ask. 

The spinach was great in the bag! I did two in lettuce, and one in spinach. Be careful out there, HP!


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> Frls, gosh, he is adorable! How tall is he? My friend is looking for a walk/trot lesson horse, as she sold the two or three she had....I will ask.


About 17 hands; he wouldn't be good for total beginners as he's kind of forward but yet very obedient and a very nice boy. He loves to jump so if you leave jumps standing around in the arena and his rider is more of a passenger, he will turn and head directly for the jump; I've never met a horse who loves his job as much as he does; so sad that he can't jump anymore. No bad habits (no buck, rear or bolt).


----------



## Happy Place

*Happy news, sad news*

DH got a call today from the farmer. Nike has been rehomed! Farmer said someone he knew was looking for a companion horse for her horse who is currently alone and not happy about it. Farmer said Nike was getting pushed off the hay lately and bullied by the other two. He was picked up this afternoon. Hoping he has a nice warm barn with a lady who will love on him. The sad news is that I didn't know about it until after it happened. I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to that sweet boy. I'm happy for him to have this new home, but I sure will miss his sweet sweet face.

I shed a few tears into River's mane. Turns out he is a good listener and doesn't mind a hug or two :wink:

Update on my Uncle. He made it to a rehab center, but on the first night he was there, he got out of bed and fell again. They took him to the ER and ICU, now he is on a regular floor getting ready to go back to rehab. It's going to be a long road, but he is a tough old ******!


----------



## Happy Place

Hmmm I tried to change my profile picture. When I go to my user CP, I can change the picture, but it is not showing up in my posts. Any ideas why?


----------



## phantomhorse13

As always, I had a bunch of pages to catch up on! Think I am caught up though.




Eole said:


> *PH* you're in Florida again? Who are the Canadians you met (pm if you don't want to give full names)


Also, *Koolio*, since you were curious too: The couple was Tony and Jan Beauchemin (may have slaughtered the spelling of the last name). They are from Ontario, somewhere north of Detroit. They did endurance in the past but haven't competed in many years. They are camped out at Connie and Mike Caudill's place for the winter. Lovely people!


*Acadian*: welcome!

*NM*: glad you are getting some riding time in.. sounds like you need the break with how crazy your job has been lately.

*corgi*: so sorry to hear your mom isn't doing well. so heartbreaking. 

*HP*: we ride with beta biothane reins, which are 7 1/2' with an extra strap to hold when they drop their heads to drink or eat. finding reins which are comfy for you is super important. happy to hear that Nike has been re-homed as that sounds like a much better situation for him. hope you uncle continues to improve.

*AA*: you found a SADDLE! woohoo!!! when you are ready to sell the freeform, you should be able to move it easily on the book of faces. if you aren't on fb, let me know and I can get some ads up on the endurance pages for you.

*fg*: those videos of Ana and the toys were super fun!

*Twalker*: what a good girl lady is!

*ellen*: Christine rides in an abetta endurance and likes it very much. so far it seems to be holding up well.

*Jan*: you have done so much house rearranging, how often are you forgetting which room you intend to walk into?! :wink:

*tj*: how was the first day of work?! can't wait to hear all about it.


Good luck to everyone who is gardening. I still have a brown thumb. We shall see if the zillion bulbs I planted last year make an appearance this spring..

My trip to Florida didn't get any less crazy after all the airport drama, but I haven't had a chance to edit any pics or video, so will save that story for another day. Today I spent part of the day being chauffeur to my MIL, then figured I better get Phin out since the weather was supposed to turn ugly tonight.

Surprise! The snow came in sooner than expected - basically the minute by butt hit the saddle. :icon_rolleyes:



































By the time I was done my ride, there was easily an inch on the ground, with more falling heavily.











Hope to ride tomorrow, but all depends on how much we get overnight. Predictions have ranged from a dusting to 6 inches. :x


----------



## tjtalon

Got caught up reading, so much stuff everyone is doing!

HP, sorry you didn't get to say goodbye to Nike. Hope he's going to a very loving home.

Dawn, glad you got home safe!

First day of work went fast. Did paperwork, then some online tutorial for an hour, then out to a couple of cashiers who took turns training. had no idea that there was so much detail with different kinds of transactions, but I'll get it all learned. When they asked "any questions?" I said let me get on "live" so that you can see what I don't know & the questions will come! So, I did the real thing; most transactions were basic, but practice practice practice is a good thing & when a sticky one came along I was walked thru it. I'm a hands-on learner, so that was the best way to get started (& I took notes, too).

Everyone seems really nice. I saw manager (C) out of the corner of my eye a few times, observing & then worked with her when she relieved a cashier for her lunch, so that was cool. She said that I was doing really well & that she liked that I was willing to get right on the thing on my first day. Whew...only anxiety is the $$ part, but am trusting that that will all work out. Got the rest of my training schedule today; I work the rest of the week, have Saturday off, then work Sunday. Sounds like a paycheck to me.

I like the place. Am looking forward to knowing what is where, so can direct people. Everyone seems nice (one cashier told me "Just to let you know, so&so can get really moody & sometimes yells, but it's never personal". Ok, no problem with that).

Going to bed early. First days anywhere doing anything are always kinda stressful. Tomorrow I'll get to try & remember what I'll forget overnight, lol.


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, So very glad your first day went so well. You'll get it. Just a couple weeks and you'll feel so comfortable people will think you've been doing this for years.

*Happy*, O holy moley. You poor thing. Is there a way you can check up on Nike? So glad that River is a good listener. That's really important.

*Phantom*, I can't wait for your narrative and pics!


----------



## greentree

PH, excited to hear the rest of the story!! 

TJ, sounds like a good day to me!! 

HP, I hope Nike got a good new home. I bet he did. Maybe they will update you!

I got Tootsie out and rode in the snow! I went up to check on the sap buckets, then went down the road. It quit snowing for a bit coming back, then started up again. She decided she was done, and quit walking, so we passed the barn and went back into the woods.

Made a gluten free King Cake for Fat Tuesday, and shrimp etoufee for dinner. I am not used to all this sugar...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> What you need to do is to take your horse over to AnitaAnn's place and try saddles on. She has one of every kind ever made.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: What a cool video!! Love watching Ana, she is so pretty and expressive. She almost looked embarrassed when the gelding walked right up to that horse-eating giant red ball 

I LOVE my Wintec saddle. Rode under some very high level judges in it without a bit of problem. Used it to compete with three different horses. I doubt I could sell that first one, it just fits me. 

Please do not tempt me with that beautiful horse! How sad that such an awesome horse is unable to do what he loves and also is losing his home. sad

*Blue*: Garden sounds interesting. The lettuce growing in bags of dirt is amazing. I hope you have a very productive garden. Pictures will be required, lol. 

*Koolio*: Good to hear the horses are better. I can't imagine dealing with an abscess in the dead of winter. I have some Epson gel stuff that came with temporary boots. I used it on Dreamer and it worked great. 

*Jan*: congratulations on the office! It sure helps to have a place to work! 

*TJ*: I hope you had a perfect first day!! So happy for you!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Welcome back! How amazing that you can go from the Florida warmth to your snowy cold home and be able to ride both places! 

NO thank you, I do not want you to send any SNOW. Jeez can't even whisper that word down here without panic setting in. 

Will let you know about the FreeForm. First I really need to decide what is staying and what is going. 

*TJ*: You are a star! So happy you had a successful first day! You will be the "go to person" before long 

*Happy*: So sad to suddenly lose Nike like that. Hopefully you will be able to go visit him. Good River is so lovable and such a good listener.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Frls, gosh, he is adorable! How tall is he? My friend is looking for a walk/trot lesson horse, as she sold the two or three she had....I will ask.
> 
> The spinach was great in the bag! I did two in lettuce, and one in spinach. Be careful out there, HP!


Dram would be a good walk/trot horse


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Place said:


> Hmmm I tried to change my profile picture. When I go to my user CP, I can change the picture, but it is not showing up in my posts. Any ideas why?


You want to change your Avatar picture; not your profile pic :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

phantomhorse13 said:


>


Interesting bridle; rope halter regular halter combo? Or do you just have a rope halter over nylon bridle?


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Dram would be a good walk/trot horse


Would he really? He would have a good home, with many little girls to love him.

Post a picture that I can show her, please. Put the Wintec AP on him, so that I can see it......I am really interested in it! Thanks!


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> Made a gluten free King Cake for Fat Tuesday, and shrimp etoufee for dinner. I am not used to all this sugar...


You eat GF? Me too! Baking has been a bit of a challenge as everything wants to crumble but other than that I've totally adjusted to it. Care to share your GF baking secrets?


----------



## phantomhorse13

frlsgirl said:


> Interesting bridle; rope halter regular halter combo? Or do you just have a rope halter over nylon bridle?


Close.. its a s-hack with a snap-on headstall attached to a rope halter:


----------



## Celeste

Well the unthinkable happened. Yesterday we had a few snow flurries and the college did NOT close. This is the south. That should never happen. 1 flake of snow within 50 miles should be cause for everyone to get to go home.


----------



## greentree

frlsgirl said:


> You eat GF? Me too! Baking has been a bit of a challenge as everything wants to crumble but other than that I've totally adjusted to it. Care to share your GF baking secrets?


Haha! Yes, grain free and (almost) sugar free for 1 1/4 years! Why did you give it up? 

The biggest baking secret is...I don't. Much. I have all of the flours, and when we first started, I made g-f bread, because I was not sure DH could live without it. Then after a few weeks, I just quit, and we do fine without it!

The only thing I do with any regularity is this pancake recipe...and we think it is BETTER than a flour based.....

Gluten free Pancakes

1 cup sour cream

2 eggs

1/2 cup Bobs Red Mill gf pancake mix

1 tablespoon coconut sugar

1 teaspoon vanilla

1/4 teaspoon salt

Whisk the eggs, sc, vanilla, salt, sugar together. Add flour, but don't over mix. It can be lumpy.

Oil hot griddle, cook till edges are dry and bubbles pop on top, flip.

I make my own maple syrup for these, you can add berries after about a minute on the first side, or nuts, or banana slices. 


I alway double the recipe, because DH and DS eat a LOT of these!


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> Haha! Yes, grain free and (almost) sugar free for 1 1/4 years! Why did you give it up?
> 
> The biggest baking secret is...I don't. Much. I have all of the flours, and when we first started, I made g-f bread, because I was not sure DH could live without it. Then after a few weeks, I just quit, and we do fine without it!
> 
> The only thing I do with any regularity is this pancake recipe...and we think it is BETTER than a flour based.....
> 
> Gluten free Pancakes
> 
> 1 cup sour cream
> 
> 2 eggs
> 
> 1/2 cup Bobs Red Mill gf pancake mix
> 
> 1 tablespoon coconut sugar
> 
> 1 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> 1/4 teaspoon salt
> 
> Whisk the eggs, sc, vanilla, salt, sugar together. Add flour, but don't over mix. It can be lumpy.
> 
> Oil hot griddle, cook till edges are dry and bubbles pop on top, flip.
> 
> I make my own maple syrup for these, you can add berries after about a minute on the first side, or nuts, or banana slices.
> 
> 
> I alway double the recipe, because DH and DS eat a LOT of these!


Ummm that sounds yummy; I will have to try that. I mostly use ground up oatmeal as my replacement flour. 

I quit gluten because I was always tired, achy and bloated so I had an ALCAT test done which confirmed that I'm moderately sensitive to gluten. I'm also supposed to stay away from coffee but that's been more of a challenge.


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> Well the unthinkable happened. Yesterday we had a few snow flurries and the college did NOT close. This is the south. That should never happen. 1 flake of snow within 50 miles should be cause for everyone to get to go home.


:rofl:
You need _snow_ to close schools?
Here they close if there is even a _chance_ for some flurries...

Veeeery strange concept for a Swiss import :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Twalker

Hi All. It is a brisk 13 outside. Snow is still falling a little. The roads weren't too bad coming in to work. Please, please spring get here!

HP- Love riding in the snow. I haven't done it in a long time. Can't wait to hear your story on your trip to FL.

Happy - Sorry to hear that you didn't get to say good-bye to Nike. I hope he will be happy in his new home.

GreenTree - Would have loved to be with you on your ride. Riding in the snow is the best.

Not much going on here. Hope all of you have a great day.


----------



## frlsgirl

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl:
> You need _snow_ to close schools?
> Here they close if there is even a _chance_ for some flurries...
> 
> Veeeery strange concept for a Swiss import :icon_rolleyes:


Swiss import? Small world, I'm a German import


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> Ummm that sounds yummy; I will have to try that. I mostly use ground up oatmeal as my replacement flour.
> 
> I quit gluten because I was always tired, achy and bloated so I had an ALCAT test done which confirmed that I'm moderately sensitive to gluten. I'm also supposed to stay away from coffee but that's been more of a challenge.


Staying away fom coffee??????:eek_color::eek_color::eek_color:

I can fully understand that's a challenge! For sure it would be for me


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> Swiss import? Small world, I'm a German import


Hello neighbor


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Well the unthinkable happened. Yesterday we had a few snow flurries and the college did NOT close. This is the south. That should never happen. 1 flake of snow within 50 miles should be cause for everyone to get to go home.


Same thing happened here! Folks were amazed and a bit shocked that we were carrying on like nothing was happening. 

Every single family member of every patient told me that it was snowing. I would look out the window and not see anything. But they were adamant. 

It is really cold this morning, typical for my day off to be lousy weather


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Same thing happened here! Folks were amazed and a bit shocked that we were carrying on like nothing was happening.
> 
> Every single family member of every patient told me that it was snowing. I would look out the window and not see anything. But they were adamant.
> 
> It is really cold this morning, typical for my day off to be lousy weather


It's cold here as well, but plenty of sunshine... It's even supposed to warm up to the 50ies....


----------



## SwissMiss

Love the idea of the soil-bag-gardening. May have to try that as squirrels and birds destroy my potted stuff :x

Not lots going on here... Just trying to stay afloat at work... Sometimes it just piles up to no end...But still love it, so that's a plus :icon_rolleyes:

No riding lat weekend. It was sunny, but cold, and my horse-taxi didn't want to ride  And Raya is a bit too flaky in the arena for me to feel comfortable riding there when no one is around (chicken, I know:wink. So I set out to take some pictures of Raya, to finally have her papers transferred to me...
It was actually really funny: I tried to do it in the pasture/pen, but all I managed are those weird pictures where a horse is turning to the camera, lol. Not really the kind of pictures to send to the registry :wink:








But I'm actually quite tickled about that behavior  This is the horse that used to run away from people not too long ago :wink: 

And just because i love to share pics of my girl, here's another one  Love her soft eyes (I swear they changed when we started trail riding again! She simply loves it! And me too:wink








Have a good day everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> It's cold here as well, but plenty of sunshine... It's even supposed to warm up to the 50ies....


Lucky. It will only reach mid 30's. Too cold for me to ride. Guess I have to do some cleaning


----------



## AnitaAnne

Swiss, Raya is beautiful! Her soft eyes show how much she trusts you. 

Is she better on trails than the arena? Can you take baby steps with her in the arena? Start out just leading and daily add new steps until you are riding. Build back her trust.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Offered pony for lease for my daughter*

*SwissMiss*, Raya looks like such a sweetheart! She was afraid of ppl before? How sad but now she looks so happy.  Keep us posted how she's doing in the arena, can't imagine what may have happened to her in there that makes her so afraid.
*AA*, Were patients on heavy meds? :wink: Just kidding - snow flurries in January here in Fla was shocking enough - if it snowed, we'd likely declare state of emergency - we can't wear FLIP FLOPS?? aaaahhh!
*Frlsgirl*, German eh? Riding is in your genes perhaps...
*TJ*, Glad your 1st day went well! 
Anyone who does the potting soil bag planting, yes, pics are mandatory! I am thinking of doing that at our new house - buying organic lettuce and spinach is pricey  And seems fairly easy - just where the heck to put it...
Sad too cold to ride for some - but it's temporary! Hope it will warm up soon.

Okay, would luv, luv your input on pony to lease with option to buy, see video below:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJz0xvfJ_EA

Super cute chestnut Welsh gelding, 12.1 hands and showing already - pony returns to the barn I ride in 3-6 months after he heals from minor injury and instructor offered full short-term 6 month or long-term 1 yr lease or free lease with option to try for 1 month before making decision. There's option to buy later with lease payment credited towards purchase - purchase price is discounted. I can totally see my daughter on this horse in 3-6 months - given what we pay for lessons/practice rides each month, leasing now makes sense. Of course, I want one, too but not in budget for 2 leases like this for now.  Maybe some day....


----------



## greentree

My YouTube channel does not like your link...I keep getting an error message. Happened on your other thread, too! I NEED to see the pony! &#55357;&#56834;

I did the update on my iPad, and now I have emoticons on my keyboard....but NONE on the HF. So I can't do the cute horsey ones....anyone know where they may have gone?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

greentree said:


> My YouTube channel does not like your link...I keep getting an error message. Happened on your other thread, too! I NEED to see the pony! &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> I did the update on my iPad, and now I have emoticons on my keyboard....but NONE on the HF. So I can't do the cute horsey ones....anyone know where they may have gone?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJz0xvfJ_EA
Hope this works!! 
*Greentree*, Any input you can give, I'd be grateful! Many of you are so experienced - riding, training, and then some...


----------



## frlsgirl

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Okay, would luv, luv your input on pony to lease with option to buy, see video below:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJz0xvfJ_EA
> 
> Super cute chestnut Welsh gelding, 12.1 hands and showing already - pony returns to the barn I ride in 3-6 months after he heals from minor injury and instructor offered full short-term 6 month or long-term 1 yr lease or free lease with option to try for 1 month before making decision. There's option to buy later with lease payment credited towards purchase - purchase price is discounted. I can totally see my daughter on this horse in 3-6 months - given what we pay for lessons/practice rides each month, leasing now makes sense. Of course, I want one, too but not in budget for 2 leases like this for now.  Maybe some day....


He's cute! I had Ana boarded at a H/J barn and I would say 90% of the horses experienced some sort of lameness in the 2 years I was there; jumping is very hard on the legs, so I would do some sort of trial period like you had described (lease with option to buy) and/or would have him vetted with leg x-rays. Also, some ponies tend to be on the stubborn side which can be very frustrating to a child (I witnessed many tears and temper tantrums lol), so I would take an experienced horse person with you when you go to try him out.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Swiss, Raya is beautiful! Her soft eyes show how much she trusts you.
> 
> Is she better on trails than the arena? Can you take baby steps with her in the arena? Start out just leading and daily add new steps until you are riding. Build back her trust.


I think it's just that she has no idea what to do in/with an arena. All she has ever done are trails... She is very solid on the trail; and amazingly quiet for her age and the short time she is under saddle.

In the arena, she is just like a wind-up toy. Still responsive, but just jiggy and nervous. And I tend to get tense with that, making her worse.. I worked her quite a bit in there in hand, that that is now fine... Add the saddle and she is "what is going on???" *prancing around*

I think you are spot on: work with her (in hand but saddled) in the arena until she starts to relax... Will help with the saddling and bridling as well (she has problems standing still for that at the barn, but doesn't move at the trail head:shrug:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

frlsgirl said:


> He's cute! I had Ana boarded at a H/J barn and I would say 90% of the horses experienced some sort of lameness in the 2 years I was there; jumping is very hard on the legs, so I would do some sort of trial period like you had described (lease with option to buy) and/or would have him vetted with leg x-rays. Also, some ponies tend to be on the stubborn side which can be very frustrating to a child (I witnessed many tears and temper tantrums lol), so I would take an experienced horse person with you when you go to try him out.


 Yes, plan on having him vetted - leg x-rays, had not thought of that, though thanks! 90% lameness, yikes. I wondered how hard jumping is on a horse/pony. I will definitely find out full history of what he's been doing past few years. My instructor raised and started his training/still owns him; believe currently leased out in Orlando. Lila is stubborn, too - LOL - she and ponies get along very well. She got a little teary-eyed when Sammie, pony she showed at school, would not cooperate (he was being REALLY stubborn that day) but she adores him and overall handled it well.


----------



## SwissMiss

*City*, I don't think Raya is/was afraid of people. She just doesn't want anything to do with them :wink: Just very wary about humans when they are on the ground. Put a saddle on her (on a trail head) and you have a different horse 
But since I have her, we are slowly working on those things. By now I can't say she really enjoys grooming, but she doesn't behave as you are about to kill her 

And I like that little pony! Can't give you any advice besides that (in my opinion) leasing is a great idea!


----------



## frlsgirl

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Lila is stubborn, too - LOL - she and ponies get along very well. She got a little teary-eyed when Sammie, pony she showed at school, would not cooperate (he was being REALLY stubborn that day) but she adores him and overall handled it well.


LOL - I think that's why God created ponies; to build character in young children and some adults, too  We have a support group on FB for adult pony owners; not because people make fun of us for owning ponies but if you own a pony, you need all the support you can get :wink:


----------



## greentree

City...thanks, but it is probably MY YouTube that is the problem...I cannot use the "search" on it....it shuts completely down, and sends my iPad back to opening page!

Can you get a screenshot off of it, and post it? 

12.1 was the size of my first pony!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*SwissMiss*, Aaah, okay - glad she enjoys the saddle and at least no kicking during grooming.  Sammie loves to nip - funny to hear Lila say stop it, behave...it never hurts but honestly, his playful look on his face hmmm. Bella, one of the schooling horses, looks irritated everyt ime I saddle her up - but then, she's fine in the ring. 

Waaahhhh, *Greentree*, I tried to post screenshot but computer is acting wacky today! Boo....if someone can post it, thanks a million! I tried pausing youtube video, taking screenshot but then nothing. I probably have a million pony pics on a temp folder somewhere, oops.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

frlsgirl said:


> LOL - I think that's why God created ponies; to build character in young children and some adults, too  We have a support group on FB for adult pony owners; not because people make fun of us for owning ponies but if you own a pony, you need all the support you can get :wink:


Pony support group!?!?:rofl::think::think: Oh my, what are we getting into? BUT I do love building character, patience, perseverance, empathy... in my girls and maybe having Lila get back a little dose of her own medicine can't hurt. LOL But then our entire family is stubborn so we could all learn from this. We have time to consider this - and instructor offered other horses for me to consider for myself. I'll get more info this weekend.


----------



## ellen hays

Good p.m.
*
SwissMiss* Your Raya is beautiful. I love those platinum forelocks. My Peaches has that too. I have been taking warm water out to her today to encourage hydration. Everytime I put my coat on and go out into the cold, I think about what a wonderful golden teddy bear Peaches is. Love her so much. I really do understand how you feel about Raya.
*
AA * If you have a saddle with a rough out seat and think it might fit my mare, I would like to try it. Just keep in mind that she is far from filled out. Would like something that is good for the trails.
*
CitySlicker* Tried to play the vid but it or my system did not coop. Hope this works well.

*:HP13:* Loved the pic of you and Phin. He is so cute with snow ears. You and Phin are a tuff twosome.thumbsup

*TJ* Glad everything went well on your first work day. Hope it will be a great experience. Hug Tim for me.

*Koolio * So sorry to hear Sally and Koolio are not doing well. Wish you total health for them soon.

*Twalker* Lady seems like such a good thing for you. She is good and beautiful. Who could ask for more.
*
Blue and Greentree* You have me in the mood for spring and a garden. Love the bag gardens.

*Nickers* Sounds like you handled an anxious moment like a pro. As always, I am listening and learning. 

*Hey yall*, thanks for the feedback on the saddles. It really helped to make a decision in the near future. Thanx.

Hope everyone has a wonderful afternoon. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, I am not sure I do have a saddle to fit Peaches. Most of what I have are the Wintec Dressage which do not have a horn. They are very grippy, but might run into the same problem as with Chivis; the gaited horse shoulders. 

My treeless saddles are all pretty slick with the leather seats. I do have a sheepskin seat cover on the Barefoot treeless Cheyenne. I also have a suede seat for the new Barefoot western (with horn) but I haven't put that on yet. Either one of those might fit her well, even if she gains weight. I need a little time to figure out which one(s) I want to keep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Video of pony City is looking at; hope y'all can see it. 

The pony is a little hard to see from that angle. Looks cute, but not sure that size is the best option for you. A little bigger and you can both ride. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJz0xvfJ_EA


----------



## greentree

AA, thank you!! I finally got to see it! That is a lovely pony. He did a nice job for the girl. 

I got in a ride on Spirit today, and there is a lot of work to be done on some of my trails. The smaller cedars did not fair too well in that snow storm. Last year in March we had way more ice topped with snow, and they were fine.


----------



## Koolio

Fearless - I agree completely but also know bonding with a pony is special. I've taken over DD's pony cross and hope she will be my dressage horse.


----------



## greentree

I adore ponies! I started with one...gotta find that picture! 
He came from a horse trader who was almost in downtown Houston....when we got there to see him, the man was on wrapping twinkles and fried pies from the Hostess factory store....to feed the horses!! Boy, were they fat and shiney for January. 
He delivered him in a pick up truck.


----------



## Happy Place

City- That's a nice pony. She left a stride out down that last line, but the rider was pretty solid. Is your daughter jumping yet? Def. get leg x rays if buying. If leasing, find out if vet bills are your expense or the owners. If there is a pre existing injury, you may want to find out if the owner will pay vet bills if the pony is lame again from that injury.

I stopped out at the barn on my way home. Too cold for me to ride. I draw the line at 20 degrees. Today it was 19! He was just finishing up with his trim. He looked sound when we lunged him so we have our fingers crossed. Friday it may get up to 24. The rest of the weekend is FREEZING! Glad his new blanket came today. I doubt he really cares, he is a woolly mammoth! It will make me feel better tho. I'll ride for sure on Monday when it's back up in the 30s.

I'm getting all sorts of invites to organized rides, competitive rides etc. beginning this spring. The first competitive ride is in April. I doubt we would be ready by then. I can't wait to get him out on the trails. Heck, I haven't even cantered him yet. Soundness first! Time to cozy up with a good book. Gnight all.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Here is the latest installment in My Florida Adventures!

I think most know I was supposed to fly down Wednesday evening, but the flight was delayed for hours.. I found out some new info about that saga when I went back the next day. The delay was long enough the airline actually fed us pizza for dinner and I had time to make new friends of the people sitting around me:











The flight was initially delayed due to weather issues at our plane's departing airport. But then when it landed at the airport I was sitting in, it blew out a couple tires.. which caused the brakes to lock up - leaving the plane stuck on the runway! The airport didn't have a jack big enough to pick the plane up (found out that tidbit as the lady working the desk's husband was the head of maintenance) and they needed to use the emergency slides to get the people off the plane (after it sitting on the runway for an hour). The airline sent another plane to get us, but the first plane was still blocking the runway so the new plane couldn't land. Boom, flight canceled.

That caused a stir, as we were supposed to be leaving for ride camp early Thursday morning (4 hour drive to Georgia). Original plan had been the ride the 50 on Friday with Brim and Fluffy and then I would do the LD on Saturday on Duroc with Dana and Flo as babysitters. But that plan got scrapped with the canceled flight and the new plan was to leave Duroc at home and just ride the 50 Saturday. Lani was going to leave early Thursday morning with the 4 horses and Beth and I would follow when I finally got there (I was to drive Beth and Bob's rig).

Arrived in Florida to find it crazy with storms. I am not sure monsoonal rains really describes what was happening. The area got 6-8 INCHES of rain that day!! Lani had been delayed in leaving as Flo wouldn't load. Beth got saved a trip to get me at the airport as some friends of another friend happened to be in Orlando anyway. Those people were stuck in traffic due to the terrible weather for hours and the traffic wasn't much better after they got me. I eventually made it to the farm about 8pm - and my flight had landed at 3:30! I decided that we would not be going to the ride until morning.

Thank goodness the rain ended overnight. Beth and I were up early, wanting to be on the road by 7. I had the rig all hooked up and ready to go, just needed to get the horse on board:











Oh, but wait.. there are no hay bags/nets in the trailer. I ask Beth and she says oh no, Bob doesn't use bags, he stops every hour to offer the horses food. I thought she was kidding at first.. but she wasn't! Well I wasn't going to put a horse on a trailer for 4 hours with no hay and I sure as heck wasn't going to stop every hour and feed her.. so I got creative and made my own hay net. :grin:











So all that was left was to load the horse and go. Unfortunately, Flo had other ideas. She refused to load - h#ll, she wouldn't even get within 10 feet of the trailer to start with!! Almost 2 HOURS later, I finally got her on the trailer. So off we go about 9. Better late than never, right?! :icon_rolleyes:

The rig drove nicely and the trip was going smoothly when suddenly, there is a police car behind me.. lights on. I pull over. I am mortified to be told that the officer is an ag inspection agent and I missed an ag inspection station! I had never heard of such a thing.. but apparently Florida randomly checks paperwork on some interstates. I had all the paperwork necessary and everything checked out fine, but I sure felt like an idiot. The officer was very nice, assuring me it happened all the time. I made sure to ask if there were any other inspection stations along the way (like at the FL/GA border), but there was not (just one on the opposite side of the highway I would be sure not to miss going home!!). :hide:

We finally made it to ride camp just after lunch. 











It was lovely out, with temps in the low 50Fs, sunny, and a light breeze. The locals, wearing their winter coats, looked at us like we were nuts going out for our pre-ride in t-shirts. :wink: We heard that a lot of the trails were under water and had been re-routed to entirely the sides of roads that day. Made us glad to have not been there riding! We also found out at the ride meeting that night that _all_ ride distances would be starting on the same loop at the same time in the morning - all 113 entries!! :eek_color: No way in heck would I have ridden Duroc in such a situation, so wound up being a good thing he stayed at home.


posting this before I lose it..


----------



## phantomhorse13

part 2..

Ride morning was cool, with temps in the low 30Fs and a brisk wind. Fluffy was pretty keyed up and having 111 of her closest friends milling around didn't help! We tried to hide in the back of camp to let the people wanting to run leave, then hopped into the melee. All things considered, Fluffy did really well. She had to deal with horses in front and behind her, weird things along the trail, vehicle traffic on the roads, and mucky going at times. At one point in the second loop, a horse spooked, dumped its rider, fell on the pavement, and then got up and galloped away.. all not 10 feet from her.

Because of the conditions, I didn't have time to take still pics. This photo was taken about 3 strides after I thought I would be IN that pond, when Fluffy took a hard spook at some irrigation equipment on the side of the trail:











Just when we finally found a bit of a gap in the crowd during the second loop, Lani had an equipment malfunction! The bolt holding her stirrup on broke.. luckily she was able to repair it as we were several miles from camp.















We were super pleased to finish with happy horses who had plenty left in the tank! We wound up tied for 25th.











The trip home Sunday morning was boring as I made sure to go into the ag inspection station! :wink: We got stuff unloaded and out to dry when we got home, then Lani needed to go acupuncture some horses for a client (she is a vet, not sure if I had mentioned that). She asked if I would get out the horses who hadn't gone to the ride for a leg-stretch.

It sounded simple.. ride one, pony another the out-and-back to Connie's that I knew from last time. I should have known better. First set, I rode Brimstone and ponied Duroc. Brim was wonderful but Duroc was a total pest. He either wanted to suck back and bite Brim on the butt or else run up and bite him on the face!! We also had to wade through a lot of water to start with, and he kept trying to lay down in it. I spent the whole ride hollering at him and whacking him when he tried to bite. Duroc was having so much fun you could just about hear him giggling. :icon_rolleyes:











The second set, I rode Teabiscuit and ponied Fugi. From the start Fugi was less than enthusiastic, but when we got into the middle of the first big puddle, he slammed on the brakes and almost pulled me backwards off Teabiscuit. Teabiscuit is only 14h, so there was simply no way he was going to drag the 14.3 and muscular Fugi. I finally had to ride around behind him and literally kick him in the butt to get him moving. We finally got clear of the swamp and some giant bird flew out of the woods, passing over Teabiscuit's back and literally crashed into Fugi's behind.. both horses took off in a dead run, thank goodness in the same direction. I eventually got them slowed down (I suspect only because we were still pointed away from home). I was never so happy to finish a ride in my life!!











Monday morning we spent madly trying to get hay done, so I could get to the airport on time. Of course, then my flight was delayed after my arrival! But I did eventually get home. What an adventure!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*City*: I too think the pony is super cute, but would also want a full PPE done before purchase. I think the lease sounds like a great way to see how your daughter would do before committing.


As usual, the weather forecast was totally wrong. The predicted 1-3" of snow wound up being 6" of powdery fluff! I spent the morning running errands, which actually went better than normal as most people must have stayed home because of the weather. I am currently taking care of Gina's horses while she and Keith are away, so of course one of them had to come up lame this morning. Nothing obviously wrong but certainly worrisome.

DH was able to get off work a bit early so we got the boys out. The weather, while sunny, was rather unpleasant with a biting wind.. but it's only going to get worse so we rode anyway. The boys were a bit silly, which wasn't a surprise with the wind.





























Tomorrow the temps start to plummet along with a raging wind, so I guess I will have no choice but to clean the house. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I am in awe of you!:bowwdown: Very well done. I don't think I have the stamina anymore to brave those temps.


----------



## Eole

*HP* I love your new avatar! I'm sure you helped Nike get a good home; you saved that horse; bittersweet though.
City: cute pony. A lease sounds like a good plan.

*PH* I love your ride stories as always. 


> Duroc was having so much fun you could just about hear him giggling. :icon_rolleyes:


 :roflrobably was not funny at the time, but I wish someone would have a video of Duroc trying to roll in water or the next day Fugi acting up and spooking. Ponying seems like quite a sport.
I don't know the Canadians you met, but you spelled the name just right (it's a french name)

*Koolio*, how is your horse's foot doing? Did an abcess pop? I unfortunately have experience in hoof abcess and I think poultice often is enough. Soaking never seemed to make it heal faster. Basically, you need to keep it moist/soft. Is Koolio's wound ok? Glad DD's pony is being such a good partner to you. 

*TJ*: new job is stressful for sure, but they seem like nice people to work with.

*Swiss*: Raya is beautiful!

*AcadianArtis*t: WELCOME! Glad you are joining our chatty group, I've been following your adventures with Harley. And I love NB!

I'm alone dealing with horses and critters this week, as DH is gone on a sking trip with some friends. I actually enjoy being on my own and planning my schedule around work, horses and dogs.

Riding is pretty much ruined for the season. :sad: We had a short thaw with rain, then deep freeze, followed by snow. Which means the ground EVERYWHERE is pure ice, more or less hidden by snow. I suspect I won't be riding for at least a month or two, until spring.


----------



## Koolio

City - that looks like a good little pony! Vetting is a must and if you're have an option to lease, I would take that. If you decide to buy, you may be able to negotiate the lease payments being taken off the purchase price. The biggest challenge with a pony is that kids grow and ponies don't. :-(

Eole - Sally is still lame and the farrier was out today and hoof tested her. He says she is reactive in the frog and I've seen no evidence that the abscess has come through yet. I am soaking and poulticing daily and both seem to give her some relief. She is also wearing a boot to protect the poultice bandage and give her some grip. That seems to work well. If no change by the weekend, the farrier will come back to see if he can't drain it. Koolio's cut is healing, but still a bit swollen. We are in the same situation as you are with terrible footing. The freeze - thaw - rain - freeze cycle is aweful leaving the pasture a poop pocked ice field. :-(

I had a lesson on Himmy again tonight. She has been great in the barn and really good in the cross ties. I am careful not to leave her or keep her tied too long as she gets a little anxious when I walk away. Yesterday she was in the cross ties for over half an hour while I groomed and clipped her and didn't fuss at all.
The lesson went really well. Himmy is such an honest pony (unlike Koolio). She will tell you if she feels she is treated unfairly, but she really tries to give whatever you ask. She also has a great work ethic. I am learning so much more again and I really enjoy riding her. She seems to be much happier having some undivided attention and a job. I cannot imagine why she and NP didn't get on, but I'm so glad to have her back.
I am planning to try out a Stubben dressage saddle with her this weekend. The western saddle is working fine, but I hope to show her this spring in dressage and have to have a saddle that fits her. It's not looking like I'm going to be searching for a buyer for her anytime soon. I may need to join the Facebook forum that Fearless mentioned though...


----------



## Koolio

Happy - I'm sorry to hear you couldn't say goodbye to Nike but happy he has a better home. I hope River is more sound after the farriers visit.
TJ - the first month of a new job is exciting and stressful. It will all work out great though so hang in there.


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, great ride story and vid, lots of water and bridges and a bit of road verge riding too. I would have loved a vid of Duroc's performance too 

Eole, its annoying about the ice, but better not to ride rather than to ice skate on horseback!

City, I'd look at a lease too. Cute pony too!

TJ, the job sounds great! And good if its regular hours too, makes finding a horse day much easier!

Frlsgrl, that ball vid has got me thinking about introducing one to my two. Rose will probably lose her marbles...

Greentree, twinkies?? really?? Its a wonder the pony didn't explode!

HP, I love hearing how you are going with River and its great that Nike now has a permanent home. Maybe they will let you visit?

No riding for me. The temps have been over 40C (well into the 100s F) for the last five days and the march flies (nasty big blood suckers, like giant mosquitos) have been horrible. Have found a use for the MILs silky terrier, it eats flies! She ate a bot fly this other day, Boston was very grateful, he hates them!


----------



## Blue

So sorry you all to the north can't get riding done. Those ground conditions sound awful! I know what you mean though. During summer storms our ground in many places around here turn to what we call "grease". So you're either slipping and sliding on "grease" or sinking up to their knees in muck. Even the cattle move to rockier ground then.

When I was a teenager and working at a riding stable, the owner would get stale doughnuts from a local bakery to give to the horses. He said it put a shine to them so they looked pretty for the customers. I asked a vet about it once and he said he couldn't see much harm in it. I guess it depends on how much they're getting right?

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: WOOHOO what a trip! Kudos to you for continuing on. After all that, at least no gators showed up...

Fully is looking absolutely wonderful! You are a good team. That video is amazing, watching you traverse the lake over the trail was awesome. Fluffy was sure that was a mistake... 

Video of your rides ponying the wild ones would have been very entertaining; glad you stayed on through that mess. 

BTW, the selfie of you and Phin with snow in his ears is adorable. 

*Koolio*: So, Himmy is your new Dressage mount! :loveshower: She is so beautiful, perfect little mare. I am really glad the NP didn't want her. Can't wait to see more pictures.

VickieRose: Gotta love a dog that eats flies!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Ok, this is not horse related, but I had to share :wink:

DD slept through the night! The second time this year :icon_rolleyes: This means I got a full night of sleep as well :loveshower:

Who is that person with all that energy this morning????:runpony:


----------



## frlsgirl

*Koolio* - what a lovely Dressage pony indeed!
*SwissMiss* - sleep is a wonderful thing.
*Phantom* - wow, you are one hardcore chick; and your horse seems really willing to endure all kinds of different terrain; Ana likes the idea of endurance riding but only under perfect conditions; she doesn't do mud or water #diva.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Probably was not funny at the time, but I wish someone would have a video of Duroc trying to roll in water or the next day Fugi acting up and spooking. Ponying seems like quite a sport.


It certainly would have been entertaining to see.. but would have needed the volume turned down (or else a lot of bleeping!) and someone may have reported me for animal abuse! :wink:

Sorry to hear your footing has gone to h#ll.. ice is just intolerable. We have a storm coming early next week that may do the same thing.. already praying it either goes away (I wish) or only snows.. 


*Koolio*: hope Sally pops that abscess already and is feeling better soon. glad you are enjoying your lessons with Himmy. sounds like you are very tuned in to her emotional state, making me wonder if NP was not as aware. good luck with the dreaded saddle search.

*Vicki*: hope you do not melt. those temps are bad enough, but being attacked by bugs is the worst. amusing that the dog is a pest-catcher, but whatever works!

*AA*: let me tell you, gators were on my mind a LOT.. both at the ride and then exercising the horses at the farm. i kept chanting 'its too cold for gators' and hoping like heck I was right!!

*SM*: sleeping through the night is wonderful! here's hoping that is the start of a long-lasting trend.

*fg*: Ana may be the smart one, to only want perfect conditions!


Currently sunny outside.. but with raging wind and a real feel of -4F, I am staying inside. No excuse to not clean the house. Blast.


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> Currently sunny outside.. but with raging wind and a real feel of -4F, I am staying inside. No excuse to not clean the house. Blast.


 Come to Central MS! Blue skies and temps in the 60ies!!!! And our trails dried out quite a bit, too. No swimming needed :cowboy:

And of course, I have no way to get out of work before it is getting dark...


----------



## AnitaAnne

AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom*: Fully is looking absolutely wonderful! You are a good team.


Dang spellcheck!! 

FLUFFY is looking absolutely wonderful! Really like those long legs and compact body. She appears to have inherited the best of her parents genes. 

Good she didn't dump you in the lake, I would imagine her spooks can be quite athletic :wink:

Every time riding in Florida, gators were on my mind. Would def hope the cold at least slows them down...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Come to Central MS! Blue skies and temps in the 60ies!!!! And our trails dried out quite a bit, too. No swimming needed :cowboy:
> 
> And of course, I have no way to get out of work before it is getting dark...


It is in the 60's here too every day I am working. On my days off however, it is 30 with a fierce wind :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: Sleeping through the night! YES that is GOOD NEWS 

*Blue*: doughnuts make the hair shiny? Does this work for people too? My hair is looking a little dull today :biggrin:

*Greentree*: I have pictures of Dram and saddle, but not together. Have never used that saddle on him. I use the Big Horn endurance or the Wintec Dressage. 

Wrenched my left knee again getting out of the truck yesterday. I am so mad cause it was finally feeling almost normal!! I even danced for nearly 2 hours on it Saturday night without a problem. 

Going to try to be easy on it today, but worried about how work will go tomorrow. Can't imagine 13+ hours of limping from room to room.


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss, I had no idea you were in MS!! What town? DH has many relatives there.

It is cool here, but tolerable! I got everyone turned out, and it was the cutest thing...I got Penny last to go out with Alaska, Tootsie, Chance and Abby. Abby ran up to greet Penny, ran a couple of circles around her, then saw me watching from the gate. She cantered over, asked to be petted, and turned so that I could scratch her withers...then so I could scratch her tail. I petted a scratched for a long time. 
Her mane has white hairs coming in, and her tail is going to be frosted on the sides.
Such a sweet child!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Couple of videos of Drambuie and a friend of mine who was riding him for a couple of months last winter. She said "he likes to canter". That surprised me because I always needed to carry a whip because he was lazy. 

She has been riding a long time, but is more of the passenger type. So this first video was her showing me what he does. Sorry for the very poor quality, the sun was in my eyes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbF2uwMJgfA


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cont.

I discovered she was riding tense gripping hard with her legs. I gave her a 5 minute talk on being loose and sitting straighter, then had her take him in a circle. First she is loose and he is moseying along. Then she asks for more speed, he gives it, but then she tenses up and he starts to rush. Once she relaxes again, so does he. 

This is that quick lesson. I think he'd make a great walk-trot horse so long as it is not rank beginners because he is 16.1H and responsive 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp9H3vuGsXE


----------



## AnitaAnne

Here she is a little TOO relaxed! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCrJ-3-r8Rs


----------



## AnitaAnne

By George, I think she's got it! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kFaZFmH6yE


----------



## AnitaAnne

Greentree: here is a picture of Drambuie taken March 2015 with the 17.5 Wintec Pro Dressage saddle on him. He uses a medium tree. It's not the best picture because he is doing his best imitation of a giraffe


----------



## AnitaAnne

Here he is playing with the feed/tack room door. I thought it was funny until the latch on the outside caught and he locked me in!! Fortunately the owner was at home and released me, laughing so hard he couldn't even talk :redface:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkwnQWVtqM4


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I don't know if doughnuts would work for our hair, but hey, let's try it!


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, very nice job instructing someone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, very nice job instructing someone.


Well thank you ma'am. She really only likes to trot and got real nervous when he would canter. He was just doing what she asked.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Well thank you ma'am. She really only likes to trot and got real nervous when he would canter. He was just doing what she asked.


Haha, that's funny. I'd rather canter or lope than almost anything


----------



## greentree

He is beautiful! I will show her. Does he have a price?


----------



## VickiRose

AA, how soon can you ship Dram to Australia?? Seriously though, he looks lovely!

I'm in for the doughnut trial! How many should we eat? Is there even an upper limit on doughnut consumption??

Swiss, sleep is a very valuable commodity!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> He is beautiful! I will show her. Does he have a price?


I am open for offers, but he can't go anywhere for a couple of months. He had a couple of abscesses when the NP had him. They are more than halfway grown out, but not quite gone yet. He is not lame at all, but I want them gone before he can go anywhere. 

I am willing to let him go out on trail too, or a lease, but need something in writing first. Do not want to drive him anywhere then have to turn around and drive him back. 

Would rather put one of your horses in the back of my trailer for the ride home :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> AA, how soon can you ship Dram to Australia?? Seriously though, he looks lovely!
> 
> I'm in for the doughnut trial! How many should we eat? Is there even an upper limit on doughnut consumption??
> 
> Swiss, sleep is a very valuable commodity!


He is a good boy. 

Doughnuts. How many is a very good question...Didn't the horses get them everyday?:wink:


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> He is a good boy.
> 
> Doughnuts. How many is a very good question...Didn't the horses get them everyday?:wink:


Everyday. Regular dosages are the key right?


----------



## NickerMaker71

I pop in quick and run into a conversation on DONUTS!!!!

I :loveshower: donuts!!! Cream filled and chocolate glazed.....MMMMmmmmmmm

Sign me up!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Everyday. Regular dosages are the key right?


Yep, a steady dose is vitally important... Maybe start with 3x per day???
A high dose should get that hair very shiny in no time


----------



## Jan1975

Phantom, I love hearing of your travels! Your riding is so inspiring. The pics are great too! 

Eole, enjoy your alone time! I love my husband, but it is fun to have a day with no one else to schedule around sometimes. 

Koolio, I'm glad Himmy did so well! I always hear people talk about "honest" horses and ponies...I have no idea what that means! I hope Koolio's cut is better soon!

Maria, what did you decide to do about the lease? Does your hubby know you are considering it? 

Sorry, I know I didn't catch everyone. I skipped a couple of days and I couldn't catch up!

I have an inservice tomorrow all day so that will be a long day (I prefer teaching). But then, I have Monday off. And I get to see my niece & nephew this weekend. And hopefully my horses!


----------



## AnitaAnne

My knee feels better this morning, hoping it holds up through work today. 

Tomorrow I get my van back! It has been gone for three months. If it breaks down on the way home I am sending it over a cliff. No really I hope the fuel pump was the only thing wrong with it. 

I plan to run it by a car lot and see what kind of price I can get for it. If it is low will just keep it and use it. Still hoping to find my trail horse that loves to camp 

Dreamer and Sassy love their senior feed! They have been racing to their stalls when they see me coming. Must be a lot sweeter than the low starch stuff. 

TGIF Have a great day y'all


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, I think maybe you posted your videos while I was typing last night, because I didn't see them! Anyhow, I loved seeing those. What a gorgeous horse! You did so well helping the rider, too. He can come live with me, okay?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Is it sad that I wonder if donuts really do make horse hair shiny?? :wink:

*Jan*, We have until mid-year to lease the pony - and no, hubby doesn't know yet. He likely won't go for it - but if I get job promotion in the future, then yes. It also depends on how much - I really think partial lease with lesson package is best but not sure any horses are available for that arrangement where I ride. 

*AA*, Easy on that knee! Glad it's better and that you got your van back. Sweeter feed, eh? Maybe throw donuts in the low starch stuff, haha. Seems horses like sweet or salty stuff - I can relate. 

*NM*, Drove behind Krispy Kreme truck today, almost followed it instead of going to work. Hot fresh...now! (running)
*Phantom*, This may be dumb question, but how are all those endurance rides organized? Is there one central group or various organizations that put them on, pick the routes, etc.? Great pics and vids! I would be exhausted, but that sure looks like a blast. 

Riding Sunday and Monday (hurray for day off!) - can't do this afternoon due to work, etc. Excited to get my 1st saddle Tuesday with my instructor - it's my early bday gift to myself hahaa. Well, hubby's gift to me also and he'll find out soon enough. :loveshower:Everyone else, hope you get some riding in!


----------



## frlsgirl

*AnitaAnne *- what a lovely horse; have you considered listing him on one of the FB sales groups? 

:happydance:I finally sold my saddle! Now I just got to ship that massive thing; glad DH is returning from his trip today so that he can help me with it.

I'm now three months away from turning 40; my poor body is so beat up and feels old, is that normal? I haven't even fallen off a horse in a long time; I'm a lot more creative at hurting myself; such as lifting the saddle wrong and there was that time where I had the brilliant idea to turn the H/J course into a Dressage course by tearing all the obstacles down myself; that was dumb :icon_rolleyes:

How are you all feeling? Do you ache more now that you are in your 40s? I had this lofty goal to keep riding into my 80s but if I'm feeling this bad at barely 40, it can only go downhill from here, right?


----------



## greentree

I was getting so stiff and sore everytime I rode that I could barely get off of the horse!
My hands were going completely numb, and I could not drive a horse on the bit because I could not hold the lines and the whip. I could hold them with a LOT of switching hand to hand, but not of there was any pressure. 

Once I gave up grains and sugar, all of the muscle aches and stiffness went away. When I added the iodine supplement, it cured the nerve impingement symptoms and foot pain, and now, even 15 year old Mary cannot keep up!

I do Zumba 2x a week, line dance at least 3 nights a week, in addition to the horses.

I am almost 60. It does not have to go downhill, you just have to figure out what is holding you back!


----------



## Blue

*City*, I don't think its sad at all. I honestly think that those horses at the riding stable were lightly fed and any additional fat helped.



Unlike me. I don't need additional fat, but i would accept it if offered



*Greentree*, I will turn 60 this week. After a broken knee, broken back, concussion, car accident, twisted hip, broken wrist with a plate, and i can't even remember the rest. I feel better in the saddle than I do in my own bed. I get a little stiff in the colder months. We'll see how the years progress.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys,
Frlsgirl, the secret I think is as GreenTree says, finding what holds you back. I think in my case it's being a bit overweight and not real fit. When I get the time to exercise I feel heaps better!

City, I hope you can find a good lease pony, it's a great way to see if DD will persist with it. My hubby is not a horse fan either, every spend on the horses is a negotiation, so I know what you mean!

AA, hope the van is finally fixed

Tomorrow is DDs first try at pony club. She is borrowing Rasta the brumby, and they are bringing him and all his tack along with their pony, so all we have to do is turn up, tack up and ride! Really hope it goes well. We haven't had time to ride since she fell off Rasta a month ago, so she is a bit nervous.


----------



## Jan1975

Fearless, I feel okay at 40 too but I do run several times a week. If I don't, I get stiff & sore. Sugar makes me feel worse, too. I love it so much though! Congrats on selling the saddle!


----------



## Happy Place

Brrr we are really headed for a deep freeze. It was 19 and very windy when I got out of work. I pulled River out of the field, cleaned his feet and that was it! He looked happy to have his blanket on! No rolling and he left it on all night! There was ice and snow on his back and top of his head! I can't wait for spring.

Piggy, he loves coming in the barn to get groomed. There is always a small pile of hay to munch. Today it was quite large and they were cleaning up in prep of getting a load of hay.
View attachment 757610


View attachment 757618


----------



## Celeste

DH and I got out for a short ride today. It was in the mid sixties and the sun was shining.

The wind was blowing like crazy. We spooked out a couple of deer.

The girls were really good today. 

I bought a new saddle pad. It has the "tacky too" underside. My mare seems to like it. It slips less than my wool pad, and I was able to leave the cinch looser.


----------



## Jan1975

River looks so happy!! When it's that cold I don't even go the barn. I just neglect my horses. I'm a wimp. Our barn is in the middle of a huge open field and it's SO windy and SO cold though!

Glad you like your new saddle pad, Celeste!


----------



## greentree

Celeste...but that saddle is just some old thing you had lying around??? I love that tacky too stuff on my saddle pads! I have one that has a beautiful brown and teal wool pad on top, and I cannot find another like it...grrrrr. 
Western pads have gotten quite expensive!! Since I ride $200 horses with $100 saddles, $280 sounds like a lot for a pad!!

River is enjoying that hay! 

Spirit has hit his eye on something in his stall, poor thing! It is quite puffy....why do they do this on Friday??

Jan, aren't you glad you are boarding?? I have to do all the work, no matter what the temperature! I do like it cold, though, if I could figure a way to not have to carry the stupid HOSE....I will only use those black hoses from Sears....they have a lifetime warranty, even if I run over it with the lawnmower. I mean, I heard that....they will just give you a new one, lol!! But even this short one weighs a ton!!

My friend Linda asked, when I told her that I did Zumba Monday A.M., then line dancing Monday evening, "What do you do in between,...lift weights??" I said, well....sort of...because I had cleaned the barn, and unloaded a few bags of oats, and a few bales of hay!!

DH is bringing CHICKS home!! They already had them at Rural King in whatever town he was in today....so he got 2 of everything that looked like pullets only....gold laced wyandottes, jersey Giants, Brahmas, gold and black sex links, my flock is going to be very diverse next year!! And I will have plenty of eggs.


----------



## phantomhorse13

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *Phantom*, This may be dumb question, but how are all those endurance rides organized? Is there one central group or various organizations that put them on, pick the routes, etc.?


AERC (American Endurance Ride Conference) is the organization that sanctions rides. The course, however, is set by the ride manager to fall within the guidelines set by AERC (50+ miles = "endurance" and 25-35 miles = "limited distance"). 



*AA*: hope things go well with the van. i hope, for your peace of mind, that you are able to sell it for a great price.

*fg*: i def feel things more as I have aged.. and i am very, very careful not to tweak my back. but i figure i can either sit and whine or do stuff anyway (and then whine). :wink:

*Blue*: happy almost birthday!!

*Vicki*: take lots of pics of DDs adventures!

*HP*: River looks so toasty in his blanket.

*Celeste*: so jealous of your weather!! glad you got in a good ride.

*greentree*: hope that Spirit's eye is better in the morning. isn't it awfully early for chicks? how do you keep them from freezing?!



Today has been a great horsey day for me! Started off going over to visit a friend who has a day-old foal.




















When I got home, decided that since the wind was relatively calm, I better ride while I could. It was only 18F, but with the light wind the real feel was still 15F! [Tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 9F with 20-30 mph winds.] Started with Phin, who was feeling very good and therefore was rather silly. :icon_rolleyes:




















The wind had picked up a bit when I got Sultan and George out, so no surprise they were up and ready to go. Did the same 10 miles I had taken Phin, but they did it 20 minutes faster. 





















When I got back into the house, I found some lovely flowers that DH had dropped off while he knew I was out. How lucky am I?! :loveshower:


----------



## greentree

One word: master bath!! Ok, two, but it is trickier to keep the cats out than it is to keep them warm! Then they will move to the " brooder", which is a Rubbermaid water trough that cracked...they get get an infra red heater!

I guess I will name the chicks after flowers!! That was sweet of your DH! Mine gets into trouble for buying me "dead flowers" ....I prefer them with roots!


----------



## VickiRose

GreenTree, I'm the same with flowers, I'd much rather a tree or shrub...or a horse..you know, whatever looks pretty !

Phantom, that foal is so cute! And the snow pics are great, I don't know how you guys cope with riding in snow, I'd be petrified! Interesting that your endurance rides are run almost the same as endurance in Australia. I'm volunteering as a helper at our local ride this year. I did the same last year, but I'm not sure how much help I was as it was my first one. At least this year I have some idea how it all goes.

Celeste, nice saddle.

Did groundwork with my two today. Introduced Boston to the crop. He is not a fan! Will do some more with him on the ground before attempting to ride with it.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all! Have tried to keep up, reading a bit at lunch time, but I know I have missed some pages for sure!

Cold here -7 and pummeled with snow. Looks like a goo foot on the back deck. 

Pipes wanted out. It took me longer to dress then she was able to stay out. :icon_rolleyes: Too cold on her little paws.

Horses are blanketed, knew last night was to be the coldest. 

Three days off here! :clap: Yea! Brought zero work home again except for RS stuff to go through. Had my secend group Thursday. They are the older kids I had last year. Only 7 of them came back. Many were 6th graders who went on, one had too many commitments....and the remaining...I wasn't sad they didn't sign back up! LOL The group is a nice size, work hard, and it's a ton of fun!

Stiffness....I have alsways been a fitness buff, but got out of it mostly when I got the horses, just not enough time in the day. Plus I noticed that without all that bouncing around doing aerobics, my lower back stopped hurting. Why continue with something that causes you pain?

I know I am actually stronger and have larger muscles than when I did the workout videos....buckets of water, shoveling poo, pushing a wheelbarrow through mud and snow, and moving hay will do that to a person!  

What I have noticed over the last 6 months is that I have increasing gotten stiff. I think the more you use those muscles in the same manner and not STRETCH them, the stiffer you get. (I don't think...I know...) So at the beginning of the year, when I had decided I wanted to make some changes in my life, I added stretching back into my daily schedule. So when the coffee is perking, I am stretching. It took about a week to feel results, but I haven't felt better in a long time! My lower back no longer hurts!!!

I have also added walking. Something I used to do A LOT with Maggie, until she got ill. (Great for the legs! Once I got a compliment in an airport from a gentleman about my nice shapely legs. He wasn't being gross. It was just that they were firmed up from walking the dog a good hour or more a day.) I can't seem to get out to walk Pipes as much as I had with Maggie, with the barn chores and all, but the weekends are better than nothing at all! 

Green, I too feel better when I take most carbs out of my diet. Less bloat. I :loveshower: pasta tho, and am not willing to give up my spaghetti! LOL I could eat it 7 days a week. 

TJ, glad the job is a success! 

PH, sounds like you had a great trip! 

AA, I talked to farrier about the thrush thing. I will do my best to explain it....as I am not a farrier. So here is the elementary version....:wink: He said, a horse's foot is designed to allow the dirt to sift through the foot. Hence, the way the frog is designed. If he doesn't trim right and allows flaps of the frog to grow over too much into those grooves (can't remember what he called them) then there is potential for thrush b/c it is a non-air bacteria. Meaning it cannot live where there is oxygen. If there is too much overgrowth of frog into those grooves, there is potential for areas to gather bacteria. He wants to keep those grooves cleaned out. He said most people think they have thrush when they don't. He said, sometimes the foot can be 'trushy', but once it's cleaned out and the air can get to the hoof, the bacteria is killed from the oxygen.

I asked about lots of mud packed in there. He said it still should eventually fall out of the hoof when they walk, but of course that is where the posiblity of the 'thrushy' comes in. Good matenance would keep things running well.

HOpe my explaination makes sense. It made sense to me when he explained it. 

Speaking of feet...I have been keeping very good tabs on Jay's, as he still has shoes on and we have a tone of snow. His right front is the one that always gives us trouble. It's the one with signs of early navicular. What I have noticed when I go to clean he ice out each night is that it is only the right front that has the ice ball. I think he must have bad circulation in that foot/leg. 

OMG, it is snowing so hard right now I can hardly see the woods, which is only about 20 feet from the house! We are getting bands of lake effect.

No riding for me this weekend. My body is trying to tell me it wants to catch a cold, so rest would be a good option for me these three days. 

Have a good one all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, yes, in this weather, I am glad I am boarding! I know my horses aren't being neglected. The owner does morning chores and checks on them at least once in the evening, and she has a hired person that comes in during the day, does all the cleaning, and does afternoon chores. And they have a paddock/walk-in shelter so I don't worry too much about their lack of exercise. I know they are losing conditioning, but at least they aren't unhappy.

Phantom, I always admire how you will ride in any condition. I won't even go to the barn to pet my horse right now. For someone who grew up in the midwest, I've gotten pretty wimpy about the cold.

I am going to try to get myself on the treadmill here in a bit (I hate a.m.running) and then we are meeting my niece & nephew at a children's museum about an hour away, which is in between our two houses. Should be a fun day!


----------



## tjtalon

Nicker, that weather sounds way too cold & too much snow, yuck. Glad you have a 3 day weekend!

HP, love the pics of River, he looks...cuddly.

Dawn, great pics, as always! I haven't seen a foal in years. I think I'd melt...


----------



## SwissMiss

What was I thinking? :icon_rolleyes:

Allowed both kiddos a piece of valentines candy before breakfast 
I expected some hyper behavior, but not THAT much :wink: But it is for sure entertaining! 

Not much going on otherwise... Still no trail ride scheduled  Since I don't know the trails around here yet, I still need some guidance... In addition, not having a trailer makes it a bit difficult too :neutral:. Was so convinced my vehicle could tow a trailer and horse ( rated to do so in Switzerland), but no... And getting a trailer AND truck is just simply not in the cards right now...

So I will get Miss Fluff in the arena to work 

Anybody going to the Dixie National in Jackson??


----------



## greentree

A Www! I just got to see the picture of the baby! He is so sweet! I love that little off side star, like the paint was coming at him and he could not get out of the way!


NM, your farrier sounds like a good one. When I told Ellen about "ignoring" the thrush, that is why.....he explained it well. I have spent a lot of money in the past trying to fix stuff that is probably not broken in the first place! 
(Of course, since she does not own her, she cannot take the risks that I can with my own horses....I understand, and you did the correct course of treatment, Ellen!!)

I hope you can fight the cold off....take a lot of echinacea and some zinc and vitamin c...around here, that last round turned into bronchitis for a few at dance. 

The chicks are darling! DH may have to drive me all the way back over there....he says this place is like TSC, only in a huge, Target sized store. 

You know, it is bizarre how some of the mysteries of life work....a few weeks ago, I read an article(in my constant quest to be able to educate people about how my own field of study is KILLING us...haha) about the halogen compounds in our water tying up the iodine in our bodies, so I increased my iodine dose.....
And dang if I did not get a notice in my water bill this week about one of the halogens testing OVER the allowable limit!
AND, DH and I had just been talking about how the powers that be are constantly barraging us with statistics that have us convinced that "less bad EQUALS good", and that is SO wrong......
So at the bottom of this notice it says, "The World Health Organization has stated that the "" risk of illness from pathogens is at least 10,000 to 1 million times greater than the risk of cancer from disinfection byproducts"". 
Take more iodine...that's all I have to say. 
They think *I* am the crazy one, because I do not believe we should eat meat from cows whose manure is so toxic that it kills broadleaf plants for 3 years.....
Off my soapbox now..sorry.


----------



## Happy Place

PH you are my hero! Riding in that cold!!! I don't ride under 20 degrees. It gets boring in winter too as our indoor is the size of a small dressage ring. It's larger than a round pen, but still smaller than a small dressage ring. We have had ice and rain and mud but not enough snow to make it nice to ride out. I'm also wanting to keep him in the sand ring to help him get accustom to bare feet.

Greentree- I saw someone coil their hose in a muck bucket on wheels. They can transport it much easier and then roll it indoors (to their mud room) to keep it from freezing. I thought that was pretty smart. I bet you could even strap some short skis on the wheels for snow.

I don't think I have mentioned this, but the Uncle that is in the hospital owns a breeding farm in KY. Last night, he and his partner won breeder of the year. They breed Saddlebreds. So proud of their accomplishments! He was upset that he could not fly there for the awards banquet. He is not doing so well. They put in a feed tube as he is not eating or drinking enough. He also developed blood clots in both arms :sad:

It is now 18 degrees. Much better than the sub zero we were expecting. DH and I may to go look at a topper for my truck. That will give me something to camp out of this summer. :cowboy:


----------



## greentree

HP, that is a good tip! If my house was not UP the hill, with steps up to the house.....I coil it and hook the two ends together and put it over my shoulder. Then I get many more steps, because I forget to take it back, and have to make another trip&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## phantomhorse13

Its 11F here with a real feel of -22F. And this is our high for the day! Its inside project day for sure.

Saw this on the book of faces and it made me laugh:


----------



## ellen hays

Here I am again with saddle questions. Hope you don't mind. Has anyone ever tried one of these? Please be brutally honest. Spring is right around the corner and I would like a synthetic saddle with a rough out seat.* Wintec Pro FlexiContourbloc CAIR Endurance Saddle II 
*I like the Flexicontourblock.

Thanx

Oh well, don't think the pic is going to show. Riding Warehouse carries them.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*ellen*: the wintecs with the CAIR panels seem to be something that either works wonderfully or else doesn't work at all. and there doesn't seem to be any pattern to it that I have found. i like wintecs in general and think the adjustable block system is great. any way to trial the saddle before committing to buy it?


----------



## ellen hays

More.....:icon_rolleyes:

I still really like the Abetta Synthetic Arabian Endurance saddle because of the 

- Cheyenne Roll
- no horn
- rough out seat. 

Would love to have English leathers because they are much easier on the knees. If I had to, I could get something to make stirrup angle of western fenders more comfy for the knees.

If the back part of the saddle is too wide for Peaches, could I use a pad with shems to offset that? 

I just want to be ready to hit the trails when the time is right. Love my Tucker, but it just is not a good trail saddle. If I am ever able to afford the Larry Whiteselle clinics, my Tucker would be perfect. More of a dressage saddle.

Again, thanx for sharing your knowledge:thumbsup:


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> *ellen*: the wintecs with the CAIR panels seem to be something that either works wonderfully or else doesn't work at all. and there doesn't seem to be any pattern to it that I have found. i like wintecs in general and think the adjustable block system is great. any way to trial the saddle before committing to buy it?


Hey Ph13. If the saddle in my last post is a candidate, I would love to trial it. Finding an online or local store that carries the saddle I mentioned in the last post would be key. If the store doesn't stock a particular saddle, they just say that they cannot help you. :icon_rolleyes::shrug:

Thanx for your input. It will definitely help me make a decision.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, look at Dover Saddlery online. They do trial saddles. There is another company that does too, I just have to remember which one!

Now that I have stirrup turners, my stirrups are too long! There are no more wholes to bring them up and since it is synthetic, the straps are nylon. If I ope holes, they will fray. I could order replacement fenders, but they are $66. Any suggestions?

Could I take the whole fender off and go with english leathers and irons? If I did that, I couldn't just ride in jeans anymore. The leathers rub my calves on english saddles!


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Ellen, look at Dover Saddlery online. They do trial saddles. There is another company that does too, I just have to remember which one!
> 
> Now that I have stirrup turners, my stirrups are too long! There are no more wholes to bring them up and since it is synthetic, the straps are nylon. If I ope holes, they will fray. I could order replacement fenders, but they are $66. Any suggestions?
> 
> Could I take the whole fender off and go with english leathers and irons? If I did that, I couldn't just ride in jeans anymore. The leathers rub my calves on english saddles!


Thanx HP. Hope you and River are doing well. Enjoy and be happy, spring is right around the corner.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen- Valley Vet also does demo saddles. They have the same Abetta saddle for gaited horses. Isn't your girl gaited?

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...=84504693403&gclid=CKzQkuDG9coCFdgSgQodHFUK2A

After looking everything over, the cheapest and most realistic thing to do is buy the replacement fenders. I think I will punch holes in mine, see how long it lasts and then get the replacements. PHEW getting this saddle just right is tiresome!


----------



## ellen hays

What do you thing about this? 15.5" 16.5" Tennessean® Cordura Nylon/Leather Endurance Saddle 2936 at Horse Saddle Shop on line. As usual, I have botched getting the pic. Would yall check this out?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Blue

phantomhorse13 said:


> Its 11F here with a real feel of -22F. And this is our high for the day! Its inside project day for sure.
> 
> Saw this on the book of faces and it made me laugh:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I like the way you think!


----------



## Happy Place

ellen hays said:


> What do you thing about this? 15.5" 16.5" Tennessean® Cordura Nylon/Leather Endurance Saddle 2936 at Horse Saddle Shop on line. As usual, I have botched getting the pic. Would yall check this out?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Hard to say. i like the leather/cordura option but I don't know the brand. One thing to say for all cordura is that if you swim your horse or get caught in the rain, no worries about hurting the saddle.


----------



## Blue

*Nicker*, that is a wonderful explanation! I've often felt that way, but just couldnt quite put words to it. Letting them have dry, or at least high, ground is important in the rainy season I think.

*Jan*, while it's true that we don't have your temps, I must say my psyche is required to touch each of my horses at least twice a day. Keeps me sane..... almost...... bible juices, laughter and the love of my family do the rest.

*Swiss*, Why WOULD YOU DO THAT?!

*Greentree*, we are on our private well. Grandfathered in so even if the power companies try to take it, we have some protection... at least in our lifetime. Now, while I didn't understand a lot of what you said, I got_ " risk of illness from pathogens is at least 10,000 to 1 million times greater than the risk of cancer from disinfection byproducts"_. What I want to know is, does that include antibacterial hand soaps? I'm a firm believer in building antibodies. I have antibacterial soap in the house in case I'm treating wounds or someone is actually sick, or whatever, but I don't use it on a daily basis. How do people build antibodies if not allowed to utilize bacteria? Plus, antibacterials kill the good stuff too. And we need the good stuff. We need MORE good stuff. 

I'm very careful about what I put in the ground due to our well. We have no neighbor to the west and only a distant neighbor to the east. The north neighbors are of concern as their ground leeches down to our ground, but it's quite a distance, and the neighbors to the south are too busy smoking weed to be of much concern anyway.

Now my question is what exactly would additional iodine do for us? We take vitamin supplements. I grew up in farming country, and I've seen first hand how depleted and exhausted our commercial soil is. So anyone that thinks they're getting "organic" from a commercial farm needs to think again. Anyway, I believe that no matter how well we intend to eat, we are still deficient because our soil is exhausted and simply cannot provide the nutrients we need for optimum health. Same for our hay. Deficient.

Now I need a 20 minute nap. The last time I tried for a 20 minute nap I woke up 3 1/2 hours later and dinner was late!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys
Ellen, I'm not much use on saddles but I do know that most of the endurance saddles are well made, light weight and comfy for both horse and rider. Otherwise how could they do 50 mile rides in them? So I think you're looking at the right types of saddle, but it really comes down to trying a heap and seeing what you and Peaches like.

GreenTree, why are there halogens in the water? Is that part of the disinfection process? We get our drinking water from rainwater tanks that collect the run off from our hay shed. It has a sieve to remove any leaves etc, but that's all the filtering it gets. Tastes wonderful! I hate what I call "town water" and it gives me headaches. But in Australia, if you live outside of the town limits, you supply your own water. We use water from a dam/pond behind the house for the garden and the animals. We had this tested a few years back as part of quality assurance for the fruit packing, and it came up as fit for human consumption, which is great. 

Gotta go, time to get ready for pony club!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy Place said:


> since it is synthetic, the straps are nylon. If I ope holes, they will fray.


If you use a hot nail to burn the holes into the nylon, that should stop any fraying (versus punching holes in it with a traditional leather punch).


*ellen*: i hope you can find a place that allows you to trial. so much of saddle fitting can't be done online (just ask NM or AA!). while starting with a good quality brand helps, nothing beats using it.

*greentree*: we have well water. its amazing how wonderful it tastes. i grew up drinking philly city water and swimming in the delaware river, so its amazing I don't glow in the dark. :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

BLUE, I am with you....a day without the touching the horses put me in a foul mood! LOL There are nights I do not have to go out, as they live at my mother's, but I just really like to go!

Glad I explained the whole thrush thing in an understandable way. 

I think it topped out at 7*, feels like negatives. Sun popped out for a bit and I got some great pictures to share.

We got a ton of snow and I wanted to try the Jeep's 4WD out. LOL By the time I got out to the barn, the roads still weren't plowed, so I got to try her out! WHAT FUN! She just plowed through the drifts of snow. :rofl:

Held the couch down most of the day and ha been watching The Walkng Dead marathon. I most have fell asleep most nights I watched it on Netflix, as I missed a lot!

Well, it's official.....we are going on summer vacation to New Mexico!!:happydance:We always say we are going to retire there...although we have never visited. Then it dawned on me that DH turns 50 this year. He doesn't like big parties, plus I had a big surprise bash for his 40th. So I surprised him with a trip out there. My cousin has a rental in Santa Fe!! Just bought the plane tickets tonight. That makes it feel REAL!!! 

Ellen, also look on Big Dee's website as well as Schnieder's. They both will allow you a 10 day trial!  (I should know. :wink

Included are the pictures from today's trip to the barn. Enjoy!!


----------



## Happy Place

NM- My brother moved his family to NM a couple years ago. The LOVE it. After living in Michigan, Ohio, PA and NY, they are loving the weather. Not far from the mountains, so they can ski too. I keep saying I am going out for a visit, just never happens!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Very cold for me, single digits tonight.
Everything frozen, hauled water this morning to horses.
Not fun moving around 6 gallon buckets!
Horses tip toeing around the frozen ground.

I have read many posts but not all.
Liked and read what I could at times.
Some days you all have been off the hook with posting.

Hats off to PH13 & NM battling the cold and riding or driving.

I was sick on Thursday and planning on no going in Friday.
Early morning call, processor failures, etc.. So I went in.
3 day weekend here for President's Day. 

LED lighting repairs for aquarium.
Boiling driftwood on the oven all day. This will continue till early morning I'm sure.
Fish and plant population explosion these days.
Growing some Corn and relaxing, oven doing the work.

Night All:


----------



## Koolio

Greentree - I have hauled hoses to fill the water trough for years. The reenforced "no kink" hoses are heave and they kink. A plain black rubber hose is better. Last year DH bought me a couple of scrunch hoses made of fabric that scrunch up when the water runs out of them. They are very light and surprisingly durable and easy to drain. Worth the $$. This year DH installed a faucet in our garage and made a PVC pipe sloped down to the trough. I just stick a short hose out the door and into the pipe and as long as I don't forget the water is running, it works great.

Ellen - I have a simple Bighorn synthetic saddle (nylon weave with suade seat) that I have put nearly 1000 miles on. I'm still using it. It is light, comfortable and durable. The stirrups are very flexible because they are fabric, so I have no discomfort on long rides. I think the saddle was only $3-400 new.

Happy - as Phantom said, you the can use a hot nail to "melt" more holes in your synthetic stirrups.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, Why WOULD YOU DO THAT?!


*Blue*, I blame my lack of caffeine  I only had 1 espresso at that time :wink: But the best part is, hubby managed to sleep in. Despite all the ruckus (and we have a small house)!

*Nicker* beautiful pictures, but it looks soooooo cold *shiver*

*Phantom* so jealous about playing with that foal! Sometimes I look at Raya and I start thinking... I know a perfect buckskin stallion that would be a _really_ good match :wink: Luckily I am boarding, so the temptation is minuscule, lol

*Greentree* I'm in central MS, close to a bunch of nice riding trails along the Natchetz Trace Parkway...

*Ellen* I am no help in terms of saddles... Just determined that my beloved Western Saddle FOR SURE is out of the question for Raya... Not enough wither clearance 

Had a quiet late afternoon at the barn (made sure I was there after the lesson kids were gone. Didn't need more wild kids after my morning at home:wink, and found Raya relaxing in the sun. That was the first time I actually saw her lying down... Gave her a good grooming and then took her in the arena. And she was absolute cool. Even the tractor in the middle of the arena didn't bother her at all . Did some pole work and finished with belly lifts (tried them for the first time) and some stretches... And the whole time she remained relaxed and focused on me :loveshower:

Yes I was a bit dissapointed that I didn't get to trail ride first, but this made it all up


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG DONUTS!! I was thinking of donuts on the way home today, but held firm. But more on that later...

*Ellen*: I did not know you did not want a horn!! We can try some of my saddles on Peaches if you want, most do not have a horn. Be happy do drive out to your place with a truck-full 

*Phantom*: Oh my, that little foal is adorable!! Such a bright expression and cute star AND my favorite color 

I too admire your grit going out in those cold temps! Your boys must really be frisky being so fit with time off and a nice tail wind!! Hold on tight! 

The pictures are so pretty, I realize I should not call geldings "pretty" but they ARE pretty, especially in the snow. Like fairy tale horses. 

*Nicker*: thank you for asking the farrier. You made it very clear how to judge a healthy trim. 

I get confused by the natural trim compared to traditional trims. Then the different trims depending on if barefoot, shod or boots. Then all the corrective trimming, and it is just all too much to absorb. 

Your snow pictures are amazing!! looks like a blizzard, glad your jeep plowed though and you got in some horse-time. 

*Happy*: River looks like he is enjoying his new life! How nice that you have a little indoor, even if small. 

Was going to say burn the holes to keep them from fraying, but Phantom's tip of a hot nail is most likely safer! 

*City*: congrats on the new saddle!! 

*Jan*:be happy to send Dram your way. Did you mail off a saddle or am I confused? 

*Swiss*: Sorry you did not make it out to the trails today. I have a hard time finding riding buddies, sure wish we lived closer! 

You can pull a Brenderup trailer with lighter vehicles. They don't sell them new in the US anymore, but might be able to find a good used one. They are not cheap though, but cheaper than a new truck and trailer! 

*MR*: Sorry you are not feeling well, enjoy your three day weekend. 

*Greentree*: Instead of ingesting more iodine, have you thought of getting a purification system for your house? I only drink purified water at home because of the fluoride added to our water system. I had some thyroid work done and I was told I would have to have my thyroid removed. I walked out of the doc's office and bought my first bottle of purified water. 

Six months later, thyroid in great shape, no surgery needed :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue::winetime:

:happy-birthday8:


----------



## Koolio

It sounds like lots of and cold weather lately. We got a few cm of snow yesterday and last night, but melting again today. It has been an incredibly warm and dry winter. I am grateful from any moisture we get.

Sally's foot is better. I don't know if it was an abscess that finally ruptured or a bruise in her frog. The farrier hoof tested her and said it was her frog and I haven't seen evidence of a burst abscess other than she is gradually more and more sound. Koolio's cut is still swollen. It looks like he was kicked and the blow caused a little trauma to the deeper tissues. He isn't lame and it doesn't seem infected, but is a little warm to touch. I'm watching it closely and out a poultice on to draw out the heat and reduce swelling.

I had a lesson on Himmy today and tried a Stuben Juventus saddle. Unfortunately, it was too small for me and slid up on her, so it's going back tomorrow. The saddle I've been waiting to try was in (Hastilow), so I picked it to try tomorrow. If it fits Himmy, it has promise as it seems to put me in a good position. In the meantime, I'm using my old stand by synthetic western saddle.

Himmy was good in the lesson, but more antsy in the barn. She pawed some and tried to rear in the cross-ties a few times. She was the only horse in when I was there, but she's usually not here bound. I'm not sure how to fix this behaviour as she seems to do it because she is impatient. She was so good the first few times. Hopefully she will realize she has nothing to gain by this and she just gives it up. I think she tried this with NP and NP reacted strongly, escalating the problem. I'm trying not to react too much and reward good behaviour. I've done lots of yielding to pressure and basic groundwork and she's just fine. If you have any ideas, please share!


----------



## Maryland Rider

I always thought a "Hot Nail" had something to do with the farrier.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita*, I was planning to look for a Brenderup to tow with my Santa Fe. The exact same car that is recommended in Switzerland to tow horse trailers...
Well, finally pulled my handbook out and the maximum weight you can tow ( with brake) is 2800 lbs...:shock: and our Subaru Baja isn't better either :wink:

So a complete rig it is :neutral:


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio, good news about the foot! Maybe she just stepped on something weird? I hope Koolio's cut is better soon too! Bummer on the saddle. Finding the right saddle is seriously almost harder than finding the right horse. 

Blue, very interesting point about the nutrients in the soil. So sad, really. 

Beautiful pics, NM! And woohoo for the vacation!!

Anita, I didn't mail off a saddle. I'm not sure if I said something confusing or if you're thinking of someone else (probably me :lol: ). 

Swiss, I hope you learned your lesson that candy in the morning is ONLY for school days. :rofl: I'm so happy you had a good ride! 

We had fun at the museum w/ my niece and nephew! I let my son bring a friend since the twins are only 4 and his sister is five, so he'd have someone to hang out with. He's in 5th grade, and all of 4th grade his BFF was a girl. Most of 5th grade, his BFF has been a boy, but recently he's been talking about the girl again. Today, I told him he could ask her to come with us to the museum (because I wasn't sure a boy would be nice to the twins), and he was super excited. It was clear once we picked her up that their relationship is not purely friendly anymore. Her hair was all curled cute and her mom said she had made quite a fuss over it. :lol: She's adorable and the sweetest thing ever. If they get married it's fine by me. I mean, they're only 11, but it's not too early to plan that, right? Plus, her dad is a vet, and I sure could use a vet as an in-law. :rofl:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, Thank you! I rode bareback this evening on Bart. He still has some naughty moves. With a saddle it's easy to ride through his antics,but bareback is tricky! Took me two tries to swing up there and the second try was still pretty sloppy! I either need to give up bareback or practice more!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, on to the news on the van...

The plan was to drive 200+ miles down to Dothan to pick up the van Saturday. I was told it was running fine, no problems. Was excited to get it home and cautiously hopeful that the mystery stops were cured. 

Since I had to work Friday, had to pick up the rental car Thursday. For those who haven't had to do this before, when you rent a car in one location and return it to another location they charge a hefty fee. 

Since this is the third time I have had to do a one-way rental, this was not a total surprise. 

Friday was horrible, as the whole week had been because we are short staffed. But Friday was the worst. I was at work from 6:30 am until 9:30 pm, no break. Made it to the bathroom three times though, so felt lucky about that. 

By the time I was home, done feeding everyone, and showered it was 11:30 pm. 

So up this morning, Saturday at 5 am. Feed everyone and am on the road by 6am. Cruising along fine in the Nisan and enjoying the trip. 

Was 30 minutes from the Rental store when I get the call..."you're not going to believe this BUT...stopped for gas, when in the store and now the van won't start"

I am somehow not shocked; resigned to my fate, yes; shocked, no. 

So after some conversation, I drive right on past our meeting spot and head down into Florida. Meanwhile, the van agreed to start again, and drove a short way before quitting on the side of the road. 

I arrive with a new gas cap and place it on the van. Miraculously, the thing starts up and our caravan heads towards Dothan. 

We make it the 40 miles or so to the Rental office and I turn in the car and hop in the van. 

Right away I know there is a problem. The van is running horrible, like an old clunker, very rough and the brakes act like they are down to the metal. 

I make it about 10-15 miles up the road when the van dies on me. :evil:

I call AAA and they state they will arrive within the hour (they did). I call the Car Rental place, only thing they have available is a *VAN* for *$200* :shock: 

Plus they will be closed for the day in 90 minutes. Shiitake!! 

The rental company arrive to pick me up, and the wrecker arrives to pick up the dang van, and the A$$Ho1e drivers proceed to try to kill us all. 

Can you believe some of them were showing me their birdies as they flew by in the RIGHT LANE at 80 mph??? 

Van IV
Me 0

Van goes to the local Chevy dealer FOUR miles down the road, and rental company drives me to the office to pick up my vehicle. 

They have taken pity on me and waved the $75 one way fee, and found me a Jeep Cherokee instead of the 15 passenger van. 

Much lighter in pocket, I begin the return trip home. I am on the "new, better road" I was told about cresting a hill, when suddenly I see flashing blue lights in my rear-view mirror. Double Shiitake. 

He asks me if I am having a bad day :icon_rolleyes: 

Do I know how fast I was going? Well, no, I don't. Not sure I really wanted to know either. 

So in the best fu ever, I have a nice speeding ticket to go with my two rental fees, plus whatever the dealership decided to charge to "fix" my possessed van. 

Should have pushed that freakin' van over a cliff when I had the chance :frown_color:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita*, I just can't like your post about the van... Sooo frustrating!
But you did a great job telling the story, as I was chuckling :wink:

*Jan* I am too nice to send my kids off when they are high on sugar  I would feel sorry for the teachers :wink:


----------



## greentree

AA, l CANNOT hit the LIKE button...good grief! He gave you a ticket?? Creep.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, l CANNOT hit the LIKE button...good grief! He gave you a ticket?? Creep.


He claimed to be taking it easy on me; no reckless op charge ONLY speeding ticket. State troopers ALWAYS give tickets. Some sort of rule or something. Or are they frustrated movie stars imagining that we all WANT their SIGNATURES?!

*Note to self* 
1) *Never* again tell officer I don't know how fast I was driving. 

2) figure out how to locate digital speedometer in fancy car PRIOR to driving off of rental lot. 

3) Reward self for *NOT* telling officer I couldn't figure out how to find the speedometer and was guessing at how fast I was driving

4) look up parameters for "reckless op" in every state I drive through 

5) stay CLOSE to speed limits for next 3-4 years until this one falls off record so insurance doesn't increase


----------



## AnitaAnne

Do y'all realize that the freakin' van is *STILL 200+ MILES AWAY*? I will have to rent another vehicle to pick it up. Once they "fix" it. 

Major Japanese mushroom! 

For those of you new to the group, my van drove perfectly fine for several years toting my steeds up in the mountains to ride. I use it to camp in and had it fitted out with a portable a/c, refrigerator, fans, tack, beds for people and pets, food, etc. 

But this past year has been insane! It has stopped dead twice with horses on the way to Florida. Atlas the pseudo-Hafflinger was MAD, and Dram my overgrown appendix QH was terrified, to be parked on the side of the road with vehicles blowing past. 

I have had to have it towed now FOUR times for the SAME PROBLEM. I have had to rent vehicles and pay for taxis to get myself home or to pick it up. 

No one seems to be able to figure out what is wrong with it. The "best guess" has always been the fuel pump, so I agreed to have that replaced, but it is still happening. 

I am open to any and all ideas!


----------



## VickiRose

AA, I really think the van has to go. It's causing all sorts of giant Japanese mushroom problems!

First day of pony club for DD today. She went ok, a lot of nerves and a few tears, but she didn't quit so I'm happy with that. Rasta was taking advantage of her nerves and lagging behind, cutting corners, not staying on the rail and refusing trot poles! :icon_rolleyes: But by the end of the second lesson she had her confidence back. She decided to sit out the third lesson because it was bareback and she wasn't ready for that, but she did watch the other kids. Hope we can get in more saddle time before the next rally in March.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Maryland Rider said:


> I always thought a "Hot Nail" had something to do with the farrier.


I thought it was a drink! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## tjtalon

So many pages, no way to catch up. And I missed that it was Blue's birthday? Happy belated Birthday, Blue!

AnitaAnne, that van needs a stake driven thu its heart...or fuel pump, or...whatever will destroy it forever.

First week of new job went well. Had yesterday off. Work today & Monday, Tues off then...anyway the days off are split. Odd schedule, but it's all daytime & almost 40 hrs, so all is good. Another cashier told me that 2 consecutive days off is a rarity for the cashiers, so that will be odd to figure out for Horse Time, but I'll figure it out. It's still winter anyway, despite the springtime warm temps lately; "traditional" Spring blizzards usually happen in March-April.

Nicker, that's so cool that you have a vehicle that'll plow right thru snow like that! Beautiful pictures. Not too far of a drive to your horses?

That's it for me right now...


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning!

TJ, so happy the job is working out! Hows the back? Feet? Lots of standing.

Yes, I was thrilled with how well the Jeep plowed through snow. I went through the drifts TWICE! How old am I? LOL The horses are 7 miles away. As you saw, some of the roads are not touched until later in the day. Some are state maintained, and some township....so if they are out of the way, they are last. All those roads are out of the way from town, and they drift terribly and often. That one picture of the drifts is off the road where I grew up on the 'farm'. That road was always drifted shut. Since I grew up there, and ride the horses there (that is where many of my photos come from) I am used to it. 

Koolio, my best advice is to tie Himmy to a patience pole and let her stand there! Make her realize she ain't going anywhere soon! I know sometimes I will get my horses out, groom them, or after a ride, I will let them stand there for a good while as I finish up with stuff. I'm talking 15-20 minutes. I want them to realize they will stand as long as they need to until I am done. I especially make them stand after I ride b/c I dont' want them thinking ride THEN FOOD! I want them thinking...ride then I chill out for a bit! LOL

MR, been thinking of you. Glad to hear from you!

Where's Roaddy been?

Ellen, I couldn't see any pictures of the saddles you were looking at. What about this one? Fabtron Gaited Horse Western Trail Saddle 16 Inch Black-Big Dee's Tack & Vet Supply 

I have ridden in synthetic saddle in St. Croix. It was great b/c we went into the ocean. Bought one for Jay, but it felt downhill on him...unlike the horse I rode on island. That horse had really high withers tho. I guess if I had the pad I use now, that might not have happened. It was comfy.

Have a good day all! Still cold here. Bearable when dressed right...but cold on the dog's paws. I would love to go for a walk. I guess I could leave her behind, but I would hate to. :sad:

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, OMG! Sweetie I don't think you need a mechanic. I think you need a priest for that thing. When we had that kind of mystery trouble with an old Excursion we had, we had it towed to a shop about 4 miles from a reputable dealer. When it got "fixed" we picked it up, drove to the dealer, traded it in and waved goodbye. Never regretted it.

Glad nobody got hurt by those passing drivers. People really suck sometimes!:hug:


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, what a big bummer about the van & the ticket!  You certainly deserve a break. Geez. 

Vicki, glad your daughter still wants to do pony club! I don't think we have that here...is it like 4-H only just for riding, and they do lessons?

TJ, glad you like your job! I'm sure you'll fall into a schedule w/ your horses too once you get used to it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

"Where is Stan?"

Please Note: The Walking Dead returns tonight @ 9


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Anita, what a big bummer about the van & the ticket!  You certainly deserve a break. Geez.
> 
> Vicki, glad your daughter still wants to do pony club! I don't think we have that here...is it like 4-H only just for riding, and they do lessons?
> 
> TJ, glad you like your job! I'm sure you'll fall into a schedule w/ your horses too once you get used to it.


Should be a Pony Club somewhere near you. 

US Pony Clubs


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> Should be a Pony Club somewhere near you.
> 
> US Pony Clubs


Nope! Not for a 100 miles at least.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickieRose*: Good to hear your DD was able to get past her nerves and had successful rides. Hopefully she can get some more rides in. 

*Koolio*: So good Sally is better. Hopefully Koolio recovers without problems. The cold may be helping keep the swelling down.

I would spend lots of time with Himmy in the cross ties while she is being good. Give treats too so she sees it as a good place to hang out. Then ignore the bad behavior. Don't approach her unless she is standing calmly, even if not still. I would not try to reprimand her, that may make things worse. Then again, sometimes a pop at the right time can do wonders. You can read her emotions well. 

Some western folks tie young horses in their stalls to get them used to being tied safely.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Sounds like the job is going well! With regular hours and sleeping schedule, you may have plenty of energy to go out to Janice's without having two days in a row. (and still get laundry done, lol)


----------



## Happy Place

MR- Walking dad marathon is on right now. Been watching since 8am.

Anita- That van is possessed! Once the dealer fixes it, ask them to buy it! Maybe all over the phone so you don't have to make that drive again.

TJ- I spend many years in retail. 2 days off in a row is almost unheard of. You do get used to it. I used to always want to do my chores on days that I worked, then my days off were truly my own. Of course, I was younger with more energy! LOL Nowadays after I go to work and to the barn, it is all I can manage to make dinner and fall asleep in front of the tv by 7! :wink:

About my saddle. I was all ready to do the hot nail thing when my husband looked at it and said that it would fray and not last. The factory holes are backed with a heavy vinyl. Unfortunately, that vinyl ends with the last holes. That's what started me on the journey of how to fix it. After calling the tack shop and asking their opinion, DH thinks it's ok to try burning in the holes. Then he pulls out a thin pointed wood burner! It will be easy peasy. I figure if it doesn't last, we can buy new fenders at that point.

I'm all about the lazy today. It was -2 when I fed the chickens. Now it's 8. So very glad River has his blanket. It will be warmer tomorrow and I have the day off, so out to the barn I go!

Ellen- I rode in a fabtron and really liked it! part leather part nylon. very comfy. They have a lady fabtron with a narrow twist. Nice!


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *TJ*: Sounds like the job is going well! With regular hours and sleeping schedule, you may have plenty of energy to go out to Janice's without having two days in a row. (and still get laundry done, lol)


This exact thought has gone thru my mind, now that I'm realizing that split days off are a norm. And maybe not "plenty" of energy (there's always hope 'tho!) but enough. At least I'm getting a better idea of what to tell J about the schedule (we've been playing things by ear for so long, that that's a "norm" too:icon_rolleyes.

Nicker, the feet are okay, now that I switched to my good athletic shoes (now regret buying the boots, but at least they were inexpensive). Back thing is being weird, only hurts in the area where 3 ribs were broken an eon ago (with my infamous horse crash), then it's a stabbing thing. Got some pain patches & ibuprofen. Will watch how I'm standing/twisting, so can adjust, then ditch the painkillers. That's the plan anyway (& stretching is now in my "program"


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> This exact thought has gone thru my mind, now that I'm realizing that split days off are a norm. And maybe not "plenty" of energy (there's always hope 'tho!) but enough. At least I'm getting a better idea of what to tell J about the schedule (we've been playing things by ear for so long, that that's a "norm" too:icon_rolleyes.
> 
> Nicker, the feet are okay, now that I switched to my good athletic shoes (now regret buying the boots, but at least they were inexpensive). Back thing is being weird, only hurts in the area where 3 ribs were broken an eon ago (with my infamous horse crash), then it's a stabbing thing. Got some pain patches & ibuprofen. Will watch how I'm standing/twisting, so can adjust, then ditch the painkillers. That's the plan anyway (& stretching is now in my "program"


The energy will come. A few weeks running around all day sorting, stocking, and helping folks will have you running on your days off too  

Do you take joint medicine and calcium pills? Have to keep the body strong!

I like Happy's idea of doing the housework on workdays. I do a lot the evening before I work so everything is good to go. Hate wasting my days with housework


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> The energy will come.
> 
> Do you take joint medicine and calcium pills? Have to keep the body strong!
> 
> I like Happy's idea of doing the housework on workdays. I do a lot the evening before I work so everything is good to go. Hate wasting my days with housework


Hope so! Sure could use more energy

I take calcium, B-Complex, magnesium & a good multivitamin for women (NOT "senior" vitamins. For some reason, "they" eliminate iron [and calcium] in those. I NEED iron & calcium!) I took fish oil capsules for a long time for my joints, until I saw a program that said they're just rancid, icky stuff that does no good (but the way expensive, fresher stuff can do good, maybe). ??

Have to go do the last minute things & get out of the door now. Take care all! (MR, hope you get to feeling better...)


----------



## NickerMaker71

Give it a couple weeks TJ. I know it takes a GOOD two weeks for me to get acclimated to working again after summer vaca.

I like the idea of doing housework during the work week. I've tried it. If I get home by four-ish then I can do a little bit prior to heading to the barn at 5:00. Now that it is staying lighter later, I don't have to rush out there so early and get a bit more done at home. Even if I can do a 1/2 hour of something....

I am watching WD marathon too. Finally at the episode I haven't seen yet, as they are not out on disk yet.

Found another use for NO THRUSH. Last night after I cleaned out Jay's feet, it was so cold that the sawdust was sticking to his feet too! So, I figured it was b/c his feet were 'wet'. I grabbed the no thrush and dusted his feet, and WAH LAH! It worked!

I dusted his feet again this morning. When I left, the snow wasn't packing in....but doubt that wil continue. We'll see.


----------



## Jan1975

You Walking Dead peeps are way braver than I am. I watched literally two minutes of episode 1 of season 1 and chickened out. :lol: It didn't help that I was in the basement on the treadmill at night by myself. And I am a wimp. And I have a vivid imagination. 



AnitaAnne said:


> *VickieRose*:
> 
> Some western folks tie young horses in their stalls to get them used to being tied safely.


At our lesson barn, there is almost always a young horse tied in the indoor arena (not always the same one). I think they do that to get them used to being tied and also used to the commotion of a busy arena. 

HP - I hope tomorrow is a better horse day! We are skipping today too. It's snowing like the dickens (what does that mean anyhow) and the roads are 100% covered. I'm way to wimpy to drive in that. 

TJ have you ever tried Dansko shoes? They are a bit matronly but I think they are the BEST for standing. I cannot wear athletic shoes to work (I'm a teacher). They are good for exercise, but not standing.

So, like I said, our lessons were canceled due to the snowstorm today, but we are headed to the park to run 10 trail miles. :lol:


----------



## greentree

AA, do you have deferred adjudication in AL?? I think you plead guilty to the judge, and if you have a fairly clean record, they give you 90 days to stay "clean", then dismiss the ticket. 

I am familiar with this because DH is a reincarnated race car driver....

Jan, it may be worth checking into Pony Club anyway....they may do some activities closer to you, and you could go to a few meetings a year! I was in PC when I was young, but we had to travel at least 100 miles to get to the home club. 

TJ, so glad to hear you are enjoying the store! Once you get the proper muscles built up, I bet most of those creaks will go away!

It is snowing like crazy here. I made pink pancakes and bacon for breakfast, and roasted some chicken wings to put in the crockpot for a repeat of the great stock I made last week.....it has AA's MUSHROOMS in it!!!!!bwaaahahaha!

JR better be out there storing energy, because HE gets to pull the sleigh in a little while!! Film at 11.....


----------



## Jan1975

I can't wait to see the sleigh pics!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Valentines Day!!
I have the best DH! I went to the stable today to ride Himmy and guess who shows up with lunch? DH!! I was the only one in the barn so stayed to watch me ride and take a few pics. He even swept up while I put her back out. He really knows how to woo a girl. ?

I worked with Himmy on ground tying (actually just standing still where I put her) and she was great. No fidgeting, pawing or rearing in the crossties and she was the only horse in the barn.
I also tried another dressage saddle (a Hastilow) and it seems pretty good. I'll have my coach check fit for both Himmy and I in our lesson on Wednesday. Yesterday I got her a new blanket and a new halter and head rope as the ones I was using needed repair and didn't fit the best. She's looking pretty dapper today!

Here's a few pics from the day...


----------



## VickiRose

Jan, I'm not sure what they do at 4-H ? So it's hard to compare. But a standard pony club day seems to start at 8am when everyone arrives at the equestrian centre and puts their horses in the stalls and tacks up, then a tack inspector looks over the horse and rider to check they are done correctly, everyone leads their horse to the arena where their group is having the first lesson (yesterday we had four groups, based on the experience of the rider and the horse).

Her first lesson yesterday was just walk and trot in a grass arena. They were short on instructors, so the lead line kids were in the same group at first. First lesson went for about an hour. Then they hop off, everyone has a snack and a drink. 

Then the second lesson started, this time no lead line kids (parents were exhausted from all the jogging) This one had a different instructor, who was much better, and included trot poles and working on their diagonals.

Then after an hour, they take the horses back to the stalls to us tack and give them hay etc, kids and adults all have lunch in the club room, then their would usually be a short theory lesson and then the opportunity for a few games on horses in the arena for those kids that want to.

What happens at 4-H?


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone. Just stopping in to say hello. It's been a very rough week with my Mom. She had what seems like a psychotic break on Tuesday and any bit of my Mom that was left is gone. She is seeing things, hearing things. It was so sudden that she was tested for infections but nothing is abnormal. I guess these delusions are part pf the dementia but it doesnt usually happen so quickly. 
She called me on Wednesday saying horrible, horrible things to me. Things she would never say. I know its not her fault but it is very stressful. They had to move her onto another floor because she agressively went after her roommate.

Anyway...no horse news. Farrier came Friday night, all went well. Too cold to ride. More snow coming tonight, yuck.

Happy Valentines Day! Waiting for the Walking Dead!


----------



## corgi

Me and my valentine, 26 years ago! Gotta love the big hair and stonewashed denim. LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Corgi, sorry about your mom. I"ve been in your shoes. My dad has a very fast progressing form of alzhimers. Usually only Parkensins patients get it. Do not know where came from. I"ve hardened myself from it all...but of course my dad and I were never close. 

It is hard to watch, but know, even tho it is hard...it is not her saying those things. I still take offense when I visit dad I try not to...be strong.

Love the photo of you and DH. Were you HS sweethearts?

Missed a few episodes since we lost talked...had to feed. Horses tucked in...another storm on the way!


----------



## greentree

Corgi, you were both so cute!! So sorry to hear about Mom. That is difficult to take. 

Koolio, how sweet!! You are really blessed.

Our snow was turning to ice pellets as we harnessed up and hitched JR to the sleigh. We drove down to my pregnant neighbor's house(# 7!!!!, girl #6!!!!!), picked her up, and I drove her down the road and back. The stuff was freezing all over the harness and sleigh, and J R had icicles in his mane and tail! Fun!


----------



## Jan1975

Oh Corgi, I am so sorry about your bad week with your mom. Be at peace knowing that you are doing ALL the right things. But of course, I'm sure it's still really, really tough. I love your throw-back picture. So much hair! I didn't meet DH until the big hair phase was past and that is unfortunate. :lol:

Vicki, 4-H is different. No lessons, just a show at the end of the year. Pony club sounds so cool!

Koolio, you have officially the sweetest DH ever. And your barn looks really nice!

Greentree, why aren't you my neighbor? I think I need to start skipping your posts because they make me want a sleigh or cart SO much! Even if I taught Casper to pull one (which I think I could), we don't have anywhere to go!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Corgi*, So sorry to hear bout your mom. Perhaps there's a support group? At least Walking Dead will keep you entertained  
*Jan & Vicki*, Lila just joined our local 4H yesterday! They did a horse project labeling parts and coloring, did short speeches, and discussed their 2 community svc projects for the year. They also participate in going to horse shows, clinics, etc. 
*Koolio*, DH knows how to sweep you off your feet!! 
*Greentree*, You make me feel cold just reading your post! Snow turned into pellets - yikes. But the ride sounds fun. 

Got to ride Lily today and started to learn some dressage tests - figure 8 - very sloppy one but gotta start somewhere.  Lot of trotting - my butt, legs and hips are still developing muscles for this but I loved every minute! Lily was such a champ although she tried to stop at the barn a little too early a couple of times. Poor Lila had to battle Sammie today, he was being more than stubborn and lightly kicked her while saddling him up. She rides a horse tomorrow - everyone at the barn is kinda over his behavior. He can be so sweet and cuddly - but so NOT other times. I know understand why ppl have pony support groups!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, do you have deferred adjudication in AL?? I think you plead guilty to the judge, and if you have a fairly clean record, they give you 90 days to stay "clean", then dismiss the ticket.
> 
> I am familiar with this because DH is a reincarnated race car driver....
> 
> Jan, it may be worth checking into Pony Club anyway....they may do some activities closer to you, and you could go to a few meetings a year! I was in PC when I was young, but we had to travel at least 100 miles to get to the home club.
> 
> TJ, so glad to hear you are enjoying the store! Once you get the proper muscles built up, I bet most of those creaks will go away!
> 
> It is snowing like crazy here. I made pink pancakes and bacon for breakfast, and roasted some chicken wings to put in the crockpot for a repeat of the great stock I made last week.....it has AA's MUSHROOMS in it!!!!!bwaaahahaha!
> 
> JR better be out there storing energy, because HE gets to pull the sleigh in a little while!! Film at 11.....


I am debating trying to say "deferred adjudication" in the tiny county seat with a straight face or just paying the dang ticket. I probably owe them some money anyway. I wish there was a way to claim "not guilty by reason of insanity". 

Does anyone think the van may be trying to be good? 

I love JR :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

corgi said:


> Me and my valentine, 26 years ago! Gotta love the big hair and stonewashed denim. LOL


WOOHOO!! What a rockin' hot couple of kids you were!! 

I think the clothes would still work today :wink:


----------



## Jan1975

I just saw a cute greyhound on Instagram and told DH that I miss having them (we used to have 2, many years ago). He said, "I told you a long time ago to get another dog." So, I filled out an application online at our local greyhound rescue. Yippee!! Now I just have to find our crate. How you lose an XL dog crate is beyond me, but I seem to have... :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: So sorry for your dear momma. They are usually MUCH better in the morning. Maybe you can try to see her earlier. Praying all goes as well as possible. 

*City*: Work those thighs!! Trotting is great to keep in shape. 

When I was a kid 4H was really fun. We had meetings every month and 2-3 times per year mounted work to help with showing. Now the 4H is mostly just crafts, not really any animal groups in the area. 

My older kids did pony club, and it was great for teaching them how to take care of their own horses. It is more designed for those that want to jump though. The kids that weren't into jumping couldn't advance very far. My son did compete in the Regional "Knowdown" competition. That is all knowledge based, not riding. He is still a handy ground person to have around! Too bad he lives so far away now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> I just saw a cute greyhound on Instagram and told DH that I miss having them (we used to have 2, many years ago). He said, "I told you a long time ago to get another dog." So, I filled out an application online at our local greyhound rescue. Yippee!! Now I just have to find our crate. How you lose an XL dog crate is beyond me, but I seem to have... :lol:


I lost one too, my nice red cloth folding one. It must be somewhere...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Happy Valentines Day!!
> I have the best DH! I went to the stable today to ride Himmy and guess who shows up with lunch? DH!! I was the only one in the barn so stayed to watch me ride and take a few pics. He even swept up while I put her back out. He really knows how to woo a girl. ?
> 
> I worked with Himmy on ground tying (actually just standing still where I put her) and she was great. No fidgeting, pawing or rearing in the crossties and she was the only horse in the barn.
> I also tried another dressage saddle (a Hastilow) and it seems pretty good. I'll have my coach check fit for both Himmy and I in our lesson on Wednesday. Yesterday I got her a new blanket and a new halter and head rope as the ones I was using needed repair and didn't fit the best. She's looking pretty dapper today!
> 
> Here's a few pics from the day...


Wonderful pictures!! You do have the best DH! Himmy looks totally happy and you two look great together :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I took my youngest DD out to look at some horses today. It is a dealer barn that I went to before but she sold the only one I liked. 

So I saw a horse on her website that sounded perfect! Handsome palomino paint gelding 15H anyone can ride. So after several emails back and forth about this gelding, we drive the 2 hours thru Atlanta traffic to see him. 

We get there, and his right hind is swollen. They put a tie-down on him, stating he doesn't really need it, but he is "used to it". 

He starts calling out and looking all around the minute he gets outside. A couple of horses even call out to him. The dealer says he came with another horse that the two had been together for "years" but she didn't keep the other one. How sad I say. 

The horse is obviously lame on the right hind, tossing his head, and jumping all over the place when the rider is trying to mount. He refuses the right lead, but takes the left. I could easily see he was off at the trot. 

So I get on but say he doesn't seem to be what I am looking for, but I drove all this way, so...

Sure enough, he easily turns to the left and flings his head and refuses to turn right.

He sure is pretty though. She claims he will be sold in a week, stating that most of the people she sells to just want a trail horse and don't really even know anything about leads. *sigh*

To be continued


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cont.

The dealer states she has another gelding that will be better, but that he has "cosmetic" damage to both knees and wanted me to look at his knees first before they tacked him up. 

Did someone ask what an "Honest" horse is? Well, this poor guy is def what I would call an honest horse. Even though he has huge bumps on both his knees, he still was sweet as could be. He walked, trotted and cantered both ways for the rider with his ears turned back listening the whole time. 

So I got on him, and did just walk, trot & back so as not to stress him. 

Then we moved to the round pen, and my youngest DD tried him out. 

Everything was good and I was seriously considering the little guy when dealer mentioned he had limited range of motion. Dang. I do not call limited ROM "cosmetic". 

So I picked up his front feet and the right front will only bend about 45 degrees. The left is better and will bend almost 90 degrees. 

Dealer claims this is likely from hitting his knees on a trailer, but I really wonder what happened to the poor little guy. Been wondering about joint injections. Have heard of this happening with those. 

Would love opinions from those more familiar. I took a picture and a short video, but she wouldn't let me take pictures of his knees. Claimed she already had some she will send me. 

here's a picture and little video of Pistol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSxw_MtmaN8&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSxw_MtmaN8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnitaAnne

Going to try to post the video again...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSxw_MtmaN8&feature=youtu.be[/url]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSxw_MtmaN8&feature=youtu.be[/url]


there was no heat that I could feel, before of after he was ridden


----------



## AnitaAnne

one more try...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSxw_MtmaN8


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I can't put words to what I don't like, but there's something going on with that horses front end. Really don't like what I see, but not experienced enough to put it to words.

What are your feelings on this?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, I can't put words to what I don't like, but there's something going on with that horses front end. Really don't like what I see, but not experienced enough to put it to words.
> 
> What are your feelings on this?


What I think is he is a super sweet little guy and I would love to take him home and retire him to a lush pasture and lots of treats. 

I don't think he should be ridden at all unless by a little bitty kid for a walk around the yard. 

Can anyone give this cute guy a nice retirement home? I really hate to think of him sold to some yahoo


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, he is a cute little guy. Too bad about his knees and limited range of motion.  I hope they find a happy home for him.


----------



## Happy Place

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Corgi - I am so sorry to hear about your mom. Dementia is so hard and doesn't seem to have a predictable rate of decline. My grandma has dementia and went through all the things you have mentioned. She would be fine and lucid one day, paranoid the next and downright abusive in between. It is so difficult. The best you can do is not take it personally, trust that she is in expert care and take good care of yourself.

Jan - a new dog! He exciting!! The rules of the thread require lots of pics when a new dog comes home. 

City - I know what you mean about being sore after a lesson / ride. I ride about 4 times a week and every lesson I find new muscles I didn't know I had. Good for you learning and working so hard!

Anita - sorry about your van. It sounds like time to move on to something else if you can. I'd lose my mind in frustration. I agree the video of the horse shows some pretty significant unsoundness. The horse dealer doesn't sound like someone I would trust or respect. I do hope these horses find a good home and worry about what will happen to them. Unfortunately, we can't save them all. Can your daughter ride Dram or one of your other horses?
Thanks for your comments about Himmy. I think I'm really starting to connect with her. I was pleased with how she responded in the barn today and under saddle. She loves the attention and seems glad to have a leader and a partner. I'm learning so much about how I interact with the horses and realize that I've been far too lenient with little things and that this creates insecurities in the hoses. All my horses have always been well mannered, but in my hurry to get things done, I let small stuff slide. Not any more! You would think I would know better after having horses for so many years, but it is easy to develop little habits without being aware of them. Knowing that Himmy had some issues with NP, I've been going back to a number of training resources to refresh and hone my horsemanship skills. So much to learn!!!


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, lovely pics of you and Himmy. I really think she wants to stay and be your dressage pony!

Corgi, hugs to you, you've had a rough time lately. Nice hair in the photo! 

Jan, a dog!!!! Yay! Yes pics are a must! I tried to take a leaf out of your book yesterday, and I went for a jog. Well...more walk with bits of jogging, about 3.5km all together. I am soooo sore today! But it was worth it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: you are right, the dealer really can't be trusted. It sure does seem like all the horses there are old, lame, or both. Don't know if she is trying to save them or what. It is an odd place. 

They do sell a lot of horses though. Don't know how they do that. 

DD is too nervous of riding Dram because of his height. She can only ride a very "dead broke" forgiving type horse, which he mostly is but he does better with someone more confident. She is really just a passenger. 

The van. Jeez I want to give up on it, but can't seem to get it up here to try to sell. I tried to trade it in on the Subaru, but they wouldn't even consider it because of its age 1999. Very frustrating what to do. I am spending a ton of money just to bring it back to me, but I don't really want to buy another vehicle so need to just sell it outright. One can't leave them by the curb for the garbage truck...


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, here in Az there are companies that will be them for scrap, by weight. Anything like that there?


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

What a GREAT Walking Dead episode! So glad I stayed up to watch! WooHOO!!

Koolio, sounds like things are going well there. Nice thing your DH did there! Yes, it's amazing what horses teach us! I feel like I learn something new everyday! 

Jan, I just love greyhounds. I looked into them once, but since you had to have a fenced yard, and my DH is the 'lawn nazi', I knew that wasn't an option! :wink:

AA, that little guy is really cute. Reminds me a bit of Rainn in the way he moves...so don't get him to ride. 

Have today off, but think I need to call the furnace guy. Noticed a weird ticking sound when the blower was on last night. Not the after blower isn't kicking on. With these temps, we can't go without. Using the fireplace to keep things toasty and let the furnace rest until I can get someone here.

Little things.........make me happy. I have been struggling here for a long time with a faulty mouse. It double clicks when I only want single click or vice versa. I just went to Wal-Mart and picked up a new one. Ahhh....why did I wait so long? :icon_rolleyes::biggrin:

I loved 4-H when I was in it. I joined when I was 10 and ended the last year I could be in it at 18. We had project books,,meetings (learned how to run a real meeting with presidents, yah and nah, etc) and we sold stuff to earn money. I'll never forget the whole hoagie debackle. :rofl: We hosted horse shows and had weekly practices at the club's ring. 4-H is/was extremely competitive here. We compete in a Round-up, and if you do well, then you make it to Districts, then off to States. It's a big deal!

We also have PONY club. My instructor wanted me to join after I bought her thoroughbred....and I was planning on it. Again, around here it is extremely competitive. There are different levels you must pass. My goal was to get to the last level where you jump saddleless and bridleless! :clap:I think I started that too late and a boy caught my attention.:x So I never did join. I think you can be in PONY club up to 21 yo. I get a little irked at myself to think I allowed a boy to offset my plans....I really had my ****ake together...........then.......OH, well, I guess there were other plans for me! :wink:

Speaking of.....I have been doing a lot of thinking and planning of RS stuff this weekend. Some many avenues I can take. Exiciting to think about! 

Well, I think I should start my day. I will leave you with a picture of my favorite boy. I love to watch him eat his hay....as he is thoroughly in horsey heaven when he eats it. Yesterday he was in double heaven b/c the sun was so warm on his back. Anyway, the reason I love to watch him eat, is b/c he always eats his hay with his eyes closed like he is completely content. It's so dang cute! 

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## greentree

AA, call your local public radio station, or PBS station, and donate that baby.....
That horse is really cute! If the lovely people across the street would take him....they have 5 children still needing to learn to ride! What is his price? (They have taken horses from my friend, the one who needs Dram, when they were a bit too lame to stay at her place)

Jan, How exciting!! Are WE, as your family, going to get to help pick It?? 

NM, what an adorable picture! I love the barn sound, when everyone is contentedly eating. 

I am going to post, and come back with the video......

Here is the first of two....this is going down our driveway.

https://youtu.be/DkioItuI00Y

This one is turning into the driveway of the farm where all the children live...to pick up pregnant Ellen!

https://youtu.be/clGNjDRpRAc


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> the dealer really can't be trusted. It sure does seem like all the horses there are old, lame, or both.
> 
> They do sell a lot of horses though. Don't know how they do that.


They do it because they take advantage of people who don't know any better. A knee with limited ROM that causes an unsoundness is NOT "cosmetic," but I sure someone will come along who will believe it and take that horse home and ride him that way. The fact he is a purdy color also helps it seems, as people are often blinded by that. So sad for the horse.


*corgi*: so sorry to hear about your mother's declining health. i can't imagine how upsetting and frustrating that is for you.

*Koolio*: loved the pics and how well Himmy is doing. hope you found the right saddle.

*Vicki*: sounds like pony club is doing to be an excellent learning/growing experience for your DD

*greentree*: where are the sleigh pics?!

*Cs*: good job on your lessons. keep working and soon your muscles will adapt

*Jan*: can't wait to see pics of your new pup!!

*NM*: enjoy your day off!


----------



## greentree

Koolio, I have an Amerigo dressage that you are welcome to try...17.5" seat, MW (whatever that means) tree. Sold for about $3600 new. I am wracking my brain to think of the style....it is NOT a mono flap...

PH, I added the links in my post.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Greentree, those are awesome videos! I want to learn how to drive! 

Furnace man came and left with my motor. LOL Sounds funny. Didn't see anything really wrong except pretty dirty. He took it to clean it. Hopefully that is all it will be! The furnace is as old as the house.....1993, so........

AA, send that van over a cliff!!


----------



## Jan1975

VR, great job on the job!! No worries about walking some of it, or even most of it. You have to start somewhere. Every other day is best in the beginning to give those sore muscles some time to heal up. 

NM, yes, they are very demanding of a fence. Luckily we already have one from our first dog. My husband is a lawn Nazi too so he built a nice cedar fence. It was $$$ but that was our compromise. My 4-H experience was similar to yours. We had our local fair (I think that is what you are calling a round up) and then state. I have a lot of good memories and made a lot of good friends. And met a lot of cute boys. :lol: You must have some GOOD hay. He's certainly enjoying that! Cute!

Greentree, I love those videos! Just love them!! Where are you able to go? Can you drive down country roads? I am just thinking even if we moved to a farm, we really wouldn't have anywhere to go unless a neighbor would allow us to use a pasture. Our roads get cleared so quickly.

The dog adoption place called us this a.m. inviting us to come look at dogs. I was thinking it would be a long process as the dog would have to be chosen, spayed, etc., but she said they are all spayed and ready to go and you take them home that day! So we could get a new dog as early as next weekend. !! I'm going to wait a few days before setting up a time just to make sure I'm not being impulsive. I tend to be a little impulsive. :lol: The last 3 dogs in the pic below are the females that are cat-safe:









It's President's day here so we're off school. My daughter has a dr. appt. this a.m. and then my son has a swim meet late this afternoon. Fun times! Have a great day, all!


----------



## frlsgirl

*Everyone* – thanks for sharing all your tips for keeping young and fit; I’m continuing to explore different eating and exercise plans as well as chiro work and supplements to get myself into better shape. It doesn’t help that I work a desk job, so I go from sedentary to super active and back to sedentary; I need to figure out a way to keep moving!

*Greentree – *loved those snow driving videos! 

*NickerMaker – *who knew that hay could be so delicious? 

*Jan *– can’t wait to see the dog pics!

*AnitaAnne *– horse shopping can be so frustrating! I hope you find something suitable soon.

As for me; we did a 2 hour party lesson on Saturday; I'm still recovering from that; 2 hours of walk, trot and canter, drill team style. It was so much fun though. 

Oh yeah, and there was that small incident Friday when Ana forgot how to ground-tie and went trotting off with her tail and head up in the air, so we had to have a little talk about that:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

My trimmer is going to be here at 9:30 a.m. to trim Peaches, so just a quick hello since it is 8:56 a.m. here. Hope everyone is fine. Didn't get a chance to read posts, but scanned and saw Corgi's post. I am so sorry. I know you are going down a difficult road. My thoughts are with you.

Think that I may have found a good saddle candidate. It is the Fabtron Gaited trail saddle. I talked to the mfgr. and asked if the saddle could be built minus a horn. It can. The price is pretty good, and if it works, it has the rough out seat. I will trial a demo from Valley Vet. Thanx to all for input, it really helped me.

It's 9:00 a.m. and raining cats and dogs.:icon_rolleyes: Glad I have a barn hallway for farrier undertakings. At least we will be in the dry and the temps are mild. Talk at cha later. Have a great day.

God bless.

:wave:

Home / Shop / Saddles / Gaited Trail Saddle 


gaited-trail-saddle-7141.jpg 

Gaited Trail Saddle


$711.18


Gaited Leather/Cordura Trail Saddle



Size 
Choose an option16" Seat17" Seat 

Color 
Choose an optionBlackSaddle Brown 

SKU: 7141 Category: Saddles


----------



## Happy Place

Nice saddle Ellen. Glad you can try it out through Valley Vet. Will you then order from them, without horn? 

Ohhh new dogs! I love Rain in the pics. So cute!

Corgi- My grandmother lived with us when I was growing up. Her Dementia got quite bad before she was moved to a care facility. It was so traumatic for me. She yelled and moaned in the evenings. Scared the daylights out of me. She was quiet in the day time and would sometimes let me sit and hold her hand. 
Remember the mom she was. Take breaks from it as often as you can. It's hard, I know.

It is supposed to be warmer today, but now it is spitting freezing rain. So frustrated! I hate the highway like this. I'm 20 minutes from the farm, 45 if I take surface roads. I need to hit the grocery too. Grrrrr

I still need to fix my saddle. Guess I'll do that now. Have a great day all!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jan1975 said:


> NM, yes, they are very demanding of a fence. Luckily we already have one from our first dog. My husband is a lawn Nazi too so he built a nice cedar fence. It was $$$ but that was our compromise. My 4-H experience was similar to yours. We had our local fair (I think that is what you are calling a round up) and then state. I have a lot of good memories and made a lot of good friends. And met a lot of cute boys. :lol: You must have some GOOD hay. He's certainly enjoying that! Cute!
> 
> 
> I'm going to wait a few days before setting up a time just to make sure I'm not being impulsive. I tend to be a little impulsive. :lol: The last 3 dogs in the pic below are the females that are cat-safe:


Our cow 4-H is set up that their round up is during the county fair, but not the horse end. Not sure why. I did compete one or two summers at the county fair. My dad wasn't really in favor....only 'bad' kids participate at the fair....he was very, unfairly strict on me....but I did get to stay over one night as I had a very early halter class the next day.

Loving the looks of Olga and Volcano. We sound very similar....I tend to be a bit impulsive myself...especially about animals. LOL

Furnace guy gone. All good. He said old furnace, but it looks great! Yea! Got out of it for less than $100. Let's keep it that way! 

Mom's feeding for me, but it's taking all my power to stay here and do what I need to do. I think I will make myself work until noon, then go out and see the troops. 

Spitting ice here too. To get bad later and into tomorrow.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Jan1975 said:


>


Greyhounds have such sweet faces! I love Ruth's coloring. Can't wait to hear how meeting them goes and see who you come home with!


Weather here is already messing with my day. I had planned to clip and then ride, as the snow wasn't supposed to start until 5pm. Well the snow started at 8:30 and with it, the nasty wind. I guess I should be happy its snow and not ice. I have a couple projects in the house to finish up, then will hope maybe the sun has come out and I can ride after all. :wink:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*PH*, Hope weather calms down and sun comes out! Sending Fla sunshine your way.
*Jan*, Gotta luv these holidays off!! New dog, exciting!! Keep us posted. Luving that expression on Olga - but not cat friendly? 
*NM*, Good thing furnace didn't break the bank! 
*HP*, You fix your saddle? Hope weather warms up for you as well, I was such a wuss and changed riding time to 2 pm when it's warmer. Yeah 52 degrees was too much for this Floridian - plus my Lila had to cuddle with me this morning.  Not that I'm complaining. 
*Greentree*, Great vids! Winter wonderland - looks like you have so much wide open space to ride through. 
*Ellen*, Sounds like you found the perfect saddle! I just bought a used good condition HDR close contact English saddle with stirrups and leathers included. My instructor thought it's perfect for my first English lessons - I can sell it and upgrade later.
*Frlsgirl*, OMG, the look on your Ana when you're talking to her - hahaaa, sorry, Mommy, I forgot....precious. I'm 41 yrs old and realize if I am not vigilant about good nutrition, sleep and exercise, I'm 1 cranky b*$#c and feel awful. I do Shakeology protein shakes, lean meats/veggies/fruits and little bread/pasta/rice and more yoga/stretching. Accepting I need to go to bed earlier (I'm a night person) was hard but necessary. I splurge weekends (hello, cheesecake) but all in moderation. You will find your balance eventually - at least you recognize you need to be healthy! That's half the battle. 
*AA*, that horse dealer sounded so shady - hmmm, I don't see why you can't take pics yourself. Hope those horses find great homes. 

Going riding at 2 pm today alone yahoo, my serious alone time! My calf muscles are a bit sore but I'll do lots of stretching beforehand. Using more leg aids and it's definitely more work in legs/hips/butt and core, but wow, what a difference. 
So happy to have this day off - my DH is at home working, too so it's a nice extra family day besides laundry and chores.


----------



## greentree

Jan, I would have to take ALL of those! I do like Ruth....I prefer girl dogs. 

We can drive the sleigh a good 4 or 5 miles on the road, if there are not too many hot shots getting out early after the snow. Someone down the road must have raised Caine last year when we got a lot of snow, because the road did not get plowed for 3 days.....there was a LOT of ice underneath, so maybe that was the difference. We drove the good sleigh all over, for two days.

This year, the spray worked, and they had the plow out early, even on Sunday, but the slushy stuff was actually nice! 

We have all the trails on our place, too. Those are the sleigh videos from last time. 

While I no longer do the mileage that PH does, I like to ride distance, prefer trails over roads, and get bored easily!! We would like to get the road's landowners to do a trail system....but I am an instigated, not an organizer.....so we just keep on talking, as nobody else is willing to organize it.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Morning All:

What is all this white mess again!








3-4" already and it started very early this morning.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just curious, as I was just posting on a different non-horsey site and it came up whether teaching students to write checks was a useful tool or not. One person said they never write check anymore. I know a colleague who also doesn't write checks.

I personally say yes, including BUDGETING. I still write checks often, and did this morning to save 20%. THat guy wasn't carrying around a fancy credit card gadget thing-dingy.

Other situations that WILL ONLY take checks/cash.............feed mill, farrier, barn calls from vet, puppy school, my niece who runs a hair salon (she says it's too expensive to run a credit card gadget thing as a small business).

OH and heaven forbid.........How would I pay for my 11 boxes of GIrl Scout cookies without a check???? I don't carry that much cash! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

What do you guys do?


----------



## Blue

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just curious, as I was just posting on a different non-horsey site and it came up whether teaching students to write checks was a useful tool or not. One person said they never write check anymore. I know a colleague who also doesn't write checks.
> 
> I personally say yes, including BUDGETING. I still write checks often, and did this morning to save 20%. THat guy wasn't carrying around a fancy credit card gadget thing-dingy.
> 
> Other situations that WILL ONLY take checks/cash.............feed mill, farrier, barn calls from vet, my niece who runs a hair salon (she says it's too expensive to run a credit card gadget thing as a small business).
> 
> OH and heaven forbid.........How would I pay for my 11 boxes of GIrl Scout cookies without a check???? I don't carry that much cash! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> What do you guys do?


While I do the bulk of my bill paying on line through my banks bill pay program, there are a few that I prefer to send a check or hand over a check. It just gives me the feeling of being able to track it more efficiently. And you're right, hair and nail salons often don't take a debit card. If I'm short of cash, I want to pay with a check and save my cash for the tip.

And...... quite honestly, is any learned skill a waste? I don't think so. That's why I'm all for teaching cursive. They may never use it, but it's an art form that one can take pride in knowing. Old fashioned I know.


----------



## Jan1975

I prefer girl dogs and boy horses. :lol: Not sure why. I also would take ALL of the dogs if I could but I have a small house and they are 99% indoor dogs. I don't think we NEED a cat-safe dog as our cat will teach any dog what's what (we've fostered a lot). However, our other two greyhounds both killed a cat SO fast, so we will probably get a cat-safe dog just to be sure. Both times they were stray cats that wandered into our yard and we weren't watching the dogs. Yikes. 

Greentree--Lucky you to have trails! A trail system sounds awesome. We have a snowmobile club that did that exact thing. There are signs and all. A horse trail system would be so cool!

Funny how 4-H is so different around the U.S. given that it's the same organization. It certainly isn't the "bad kids" here...more like the good kids actually, as it requires quite a bit of parent involvement. 

Fearless, I'm cracking up at your horses's expression during her "talking to". :lol:

Maria, have a good ride! Still a little too cold to ride here. Hopefully tomorrow!!

Phantom, bummer about the wind. Wind is my #1 least favorite weather. Blech. Even at our barn the wind rattles the big door on the indoor arena and the horses think it's a monster on the other side. 

Maryland, love the snow pics! That's probably the storm we had yesterday.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> While I do the bulk of my bill paying on line through my banks bill pay program, there are a few that I prefer to send a check or hand over a check. It just gives me the feeling of being able to track it more efficiently. And you're right, hair and nail salons often don't take a debit card. If I'm short of cash, I want to pay with a check and save my cash for the tip.
> 
> And...... quite honestly, is any learned skill a waste? I don't think so. That's why I'm all for teaching cursive. They may never use it, but it's an art form that one can take pride in knowing. Old fashioned I know.


The cursive thing, brought up by my FARRIER is what started my whole drive for answers. So maybe I will ask here too........

In my twenty years of teaching I have seen some really great life skills be sacrificed for these dang tests and college readiness. :icon_rolleyes:

So that was my question on the other site....what skills have they seen lost. I said the check writing being one....someone posted it was a skill that wasted time b/c nobody uses it anymore, like cursive.

But as my farrier pointed out, he has to translate cursive to people, they can't read it. His son is one, a graduated senior. 

Someone brought up the whole idea that kids will no longer be able to read the constitution as it is written in cursive. 

His comments made me think.....I do teach it, but I never write on the board in it. I have started! They should be able to in my opinion.

This is the year I have gone old school and teaching them some valuable skills, in my opinion, they are not receiving and should...using a dictionary is another. 

Everyone can say look on the computer, but there are more skills than just looking up the word...ABC order, part of speech, definitions.....the list goes on. 

I truly believe we are short changing our kids!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jan1975 said:


> IFunny how 4-H is so different around the U.S. given that it's the same organization. It certainly isn't the "bad kids" here...more like the good kids actually, as it requires quite a bit of parent involvement.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> NOr is it here.......but b/c my sister got pregnant at the age of 15, my father punished me by being extremely strict. She still was his angel....and got pregnant again at 16.............go figure.........I was the good kid, but got punished. :icon_rolleyes: I was limited on where I could go or stay. :x
> 
> NOw you guys can see a small fraction of why I have pulled myself away from my father's alzhimers issues.


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Just curious, as I was just posting on a different non-horsey site and it came up whether teaching students to write checks was a useful tool or not. One person said they never write check anymore. I know a colleague who also doesn't write checks.
> 
> I personally say yes, including BUDGETING.


I fear that the concept of budget seems to be outdated.. amazes me how poorly so many people manage money now a days. :neutral:

Personally, I still write checks - especially to pay my credit card bills. While I could pay them via electronic means using my bank account, I am somewhat paranoid about security.. and figure if someone hacks my credit card info they can't get my banking info and vice versa if I don't have them digitally connected. 


Weather here is still a mess. Have finished my morning projects and plan to head out to the barn after I am done eating lunch. I found The American rodeo on RFD-TV, so have some good lunchtime entertainment (and makes for a great reason to procrastinate going outside :wink.


----------



## Jan1975

NM, I missed your check question. I do 90% of my bill-paying automated through my checking account. However, I still write checks here and there...for my kids' lunch account, at a couple of locally-owned restaurants that don't take credit cards, if I am paying someone back for something (I never have cash), if I'm buying something from a fundraiser, etc. I can't imagine NOT being able to write a check.

Balancing a checkbook...now that is not something I care to do. :lol:

As for cursive, at the junior high level, we could care less about cursive. Our goal is legible.


----------



## Koolio

NM - I think kids should learn how to write cheques and what that means for their bank balance. With cheques writing kids can learn so many other things such as saving, keeping track of spending habits, using credit (overdraft), knowing that a cheque is a promise to pay note, fraud prevention, etc. Learning to write cheques is about so much more than filling in the lines! 
My son doesn't write cheques, but receives cheques for the work he does. He needs to understand how they work for both the payee and the pay or. Kids need to understand these skills.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Koolio said:


> NM - I think kids should learn how to write cheques and what that means for their bank balance. With cheques writing kids can learn so many other things such as saving, keeping track of spending habits, using credit (overdraft), knowing that a cheque is a promise to pay note, fraud prevention, etc. Learning to write cheques is about so much more than filling in the lines!
> My son doesn't write cheques, but receives cheques for the work he does. He needs to understand how they work for both the payee and the pay or. Kids need to understand these skills.


Yep, well said! Same goes for the whole dictionary thing. OH wait....I even have made them look in a ..........wait.......it's coming.........an encyclopedia!!!:eek_color::dance-smiley05:

When I taught this just recently, and btw, they are standards, it was the first time my 4th graders had EVER cracked either one! And...may I tell you.....they LOVED every minute of it! seriously! It was a gold mine of INFORMATION they didn't know existed! The comments I heard them tell their friends about what they were finding was a teacher's DREAM! No regrets spending the TIME on _that_ skill.

I think I will talk budgeting and checks and $$$ with my RS group. I mean....horses cost $$$$$!!

Just got back from a nice walk in the woods. Coulnd't stand being indoors anymore. Decided to wait to go to the barn for dinner chores. Save gas. Now I am sweating! It's warming up out there! 27*


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker, if I had a 4th grader, I would want you to be their teacher.


----------



## Celeste

My home computer is absolutely dead. I just hope that my pictures can be retrieved from the hard-drive. I have a new one ordered.

So, I am way behind in this thread. I have tried to read it over. I didn't really do any commenting, but I do love you guys.


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste said:


> My home computer is absolutely dead. I just hope that my pictures can be retrieved from the hard-drive. I have a new one ordered.
> 
> So, I am way behind in this thread. I have tried to read it over. I didn't really do any commenting, but I do love you guys.



Oh no!! I hope you can get your pics back. It's such a pain to lose your whole computer.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste said:


> NickerMaker, if I had a 4th grader, I would want you to be their teacher.


Aww, thanks! 

You made my day! 

Filling in DonorsChoose info....see if we can't get some grants for RS going!


----------



## phantomhorse13

As seems to be the case every year, I clip horses while it's snowing.. talk about absurd. But the temp has been slowly climbing all day, so this snow will turn to rain as the temp climbs into the upper 40Fs overnight. Hopefully when I wake up, all this snow will be gone (leaving mud instead, but we won't think about that)..




















Now the boys will be a lot more comfortable for training (and not need to spend hours standing in their stalls wearing coolers before they can be turned back out).


----------



## greentree

Very nice clip job!!

I seem to have missed a page...! Going back now!

Sorry about your comp, Celeste....I wish we still had to take the film to the store....at least I knew the pictures were not GONE....even if I could not find it, lol!


----------



## SwissMiss

Apparently today was the "in the barn" day 

Same as for *Ellen*, the farrier came out to trim the horses, with thunderstorms and tornado warnings all over the place ("take shelter now" Great, where? Under my dashboard???):shock: 
What time of the year is it again????

Hurried (as much as I dared in the pouring rain, wind and zero visibility) from work to the barn (the BO is still not able to catch Raya) to get Raya ready for her pedicure. Arrive at the barn and my horse is nowhere in sight...mg:
Head into the barn and there she is, standing in the cross ties, already trimmed!!! Shaking a bit because she is scared, but still very well mannered 
A couple of cookies made all the difference to get her caught :thumbsup:

I am soooooo glad (and I am sure the farrier as well) we have a barn for days like today


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Yep, well said! Same goes for the whole dictionary thing. OH wait....I even have made them look in a ..........wait.......it's coming.........an encyclopedia!!!:eek_color::dance-smiley05:
> 
> When I taught this just recently, and btw, they are standards, it was the first time my 4th graders had EVER cracked either one! And...may I tell you.....they LOVED every minute of it! seriously! It was a gold mine of INFORMATION they didn't know existed! The comments I heard them tell their friends about what they were finding was a teacher's DREAM! No regrets spending the TIME on _that_ skill.
> 
> I think I will talk budgeting and checks and $$$ with my RS group. I mean....horses cost $$$$$!!


I was thinking of encyclopedias when I read your previous post. Yes, goldmines, even the old ones just for READING, as they contain information that has to be searched for online. Besides, "a book in hand" does things with the mind that reading online doesn't (I read about that, don't remember all that it said, but it's a whole different section of the brain that gets firing).

As for checks, it's a necessary skill. How many of your students will have tons of money piled into their lives & just be given a house/property? Most people have to rent. Rent payments are generally sent in check form. (It's the only check I write, but there it is).

As for cursive...I could write pages (in cursive!) about how I feel about that. In its strictest sense, it should be taught, then one's own pensmanship creativity can be implemented. Have you introduced your students to journaling? My thought is if they're introduced to cursive, then journaling, the very act of cursive (an artistic expression) opens the creativity of journaling.

I can't believe that budgeting has gone by the wayside. I get strange looks when I ask for a receipt & stick it in my checkbook. Last summer I got a pizza (a rare gift to myself) at a nice pizza place nearby, & the guy said (after seeing me tuck in my receipt) "I didn't know anyone did that anymore, that's cool!" I just thought huh? How can one not keep track of expenditures??

Ok, Nicker, that's my 2 cents worth...or maybe 15 cents, since I've expounded quite enough.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste said:


> My home computer is absolutely dead. I just hope that my pictures can be retrieved from the hard-drive. I have a new one ordered.


I lost all of my tons of pictures recently when something, I don't know what, happened with my comp (& My Documents too). I was able to redo important stuff, & some pictures are in PhotoBucket, but I lost a lot of very treasured pictures (my Dad, before he died, my cat Savannah, among others). I keep looking at the Cloud thing on my comp, thinking I should implement it, but am not sure what it is (a back up of stuff?). Celeste, I do hope you get your pictures back.


----------



## greentree

Ok, this is going to sound mean...but ADVERBS!! Is Live Strong, or Ride Strong whatever...proper English? Is the subject not assumed, making strong modifying the verb? Live Strongly? 

I notice this on the radio ALL the time....making me a bit agitated.

Spirit's eye swelling is finally going down. If I had not arrived at the barn as it happened, I would be extremely worried, but I heard him whack it on the stall as I walked up... He was shaking his head like, " Well, that was dumb!!", and had a tiny cut above his eye.


----------



## NickerMaker71

That's beyond my 4th capabilities Greentree....don't know..... Lol


----------



## greentree

Encyclopedias! Yes. Seems like my DM made payments so that we could have a set....I adored them, but then...you all know this...I am a weird geeky sort! 
But if you do research on the internet, how do you know that it is real? How do you do footnotes on a paper? Give Google credit??


----------



## NickerMaker71

Thinking about it green....and it just wouldn't sound as good saying.....ride strongly today everyone! Ride strongly. My admin was an English teacher, I suspect if it was not proper....she would have told me....but who knows. Don't care tho....I'm sticking with it!


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> Thinking about it green....and it just wouldn't sound as good saying.....ride strongly today everyone! Ride strongly. My admin was an English teacher, I suspect if it was not proper....she would have told me....but who knows. Don't care tho....I'm sticking with it!


RIDE STRONG works...and while we're at it: READ STRONG!:wink:


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Encyclopedias! Yes. Seems like my DM made payments so that we could have a set....I adored them, but then...you all know this...I am a weird geeky sort!
> But if you do research on the internet, how do you know that it is real? How do you do footnotes on a paper? Give Google credit??


You give the actual website credit. There is now a whole new category of formatting works cited/bibliography pages for websites, in all formatting styles (MLA, APA, Chicago, etc.).

I too miss encyclopedias. We were too poor to have a set but my grandparents did and I always loved looking through them. I even remember how they smelled.


----------



## Blue

O heck! Strong anything!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> O heck! Strong anything!


YES!!:loveshower:


----------



## NickerMaker71

I loved encyclopedias. I still have my children's set. Looked thru them a.lot. should share them with the kids. Not sure why I was saving them....for my own non existent kids.? Lol. Maybe I will unpack them. This is a nice bunch who would respect them. They are old.


----------



## greentree

NM, yes, I was not being critical...I like Ride Strong! That is poetic license, IMO. I was a sub at a small private school, and when the 6th grade teacher was on pregnancy leave, I had her class for her leave. The school had a billboard that said, " We learn more." She always said that was NOT proper English.


----------



## Blue

greentree said:


> NM, yes, I was not being critical...I like Ride Strong! That is poetic license, IMO. I was a sub at a small private school, and when the 6th grade teacher was on pregnancy leave, I had her class for her leave. The school had a billboard that said, " We learn more." She always said that was NOT proper English.


Ok, I'm dumb. What's wrong with it?


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Ok, I'm dumb. What's wrong with it?


I was wondering the same....

But on the other hand, my grammar is not completely up to par :wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Technically things could be "More Better" (proper English)
Or is "English" applied to the cue ball on the billiard table?
Know a few women at the riding club we just call them English because they are British. (We forgot their name actually)

Enough funnies.
It is now raining ice pellets here, but should be rain when I awaken.

While cleaning mom's place I have thrown away 3 sets of Encyclopedias.
Go figure, with the advent of the web you know(sometimes reliability is in question though)

In grade school I was taught to balance a check book!
We also learned how to write in cursive.
By 7th grade I began only printing, I can print way faster than most can write.
An essay with misspelled words could get you an "E", today not so much.
I also served 9 years in a Catholic School(penitentiary).
Nuns brought that yard stick down hard on our hands.

Night All:


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> Ok, I'm dumb. What's wrong with it?


Nuthin'.


----------



## tjtalon

NickerMaker71 said:


> I loved encyclopedias. I still have my children's set. Looked thru them a.lot. should share them with the kids. Not sure why I was saving them....for my own non existent kids.? Lol. Maybe I will unpack them. This is a nice bunch who would respect them. They are old.


This is a good idea...who knows where it would lead. Teacher on!!


----------



## VickiRose

Interesting about the cheques. I write very few cheques, most of my bill paying and banking is done online. In fact, when we bought the shop 6 years ago, I got a chequebook with the new bank account, but I've only used 20 cheques in the whole 6 years! But I agree, it is a skill kids should at least be familiar with. 

One of my bug bears with the younger generation is that they cannot address an envelope correctly, nor can they write a letter! Or fill in a form, like a tax form or a passport application etc. 

Phantom, nice clip job!

Swiss, great that Raya had been so cooperative! Your training is paying off!

TJ, I also read encyclopaedias. Dictionaries are also fun! I like to try and expand my own children's vocabulary.

MR, that sounds way too cold! Best have some more corn!


----------



## NickerMaker71

greentree said:


> NM, yes, I was not being critical...I like Ride Strong! That is poetic license, IMO. I was a sub at a small private school, and when the 6th grade teacher was on pregnancy leave, I had her class for her leave. The school had a billboard that said, " We learn more." She always said that was NOT proper English.


I wasn't offended. I'm turning 45 in a couple months...I'm getting beyond being offended. LOL I don't think "We learn more." is proper. Souns like a fragment to me. We learn more.....what? We learn is a sentence, but I do not believe We learn more is a compete sentence.




Blue said:


> Ok, I'm dumb. What's wrong with it?


Yinz guys will have to tell me....I'm just a small country gal and I dunno either!:wink: Really, I understand what she is saying....strong is 'adding' to the verb RIDE, but generally adverbs, but not always, generally have an 'ly at the end of them. What is proper in this case, I am not sure. Honestly, I am the ELA teacher, but some of this grammar stuff I have to teach now....college prep readiness....is stuff I totally either cheated through, never had, or can't remember b/c the HS teacher I had was too busy giving tally marks to the bad boys in the class. :icon_rolleyes:



Maryland Rider said:


> Technically things could be "More Better" (proper English)
> Enough funnies.
> It is now raining ice pellets here, but should be rain when I awaken.
> 
> While cleaning mom's place I have thrown away 3 sets of Encyclopedias.
> Go figure, with the advent of the web you know(sometimes reliability is in question though)
> 
> In grade school I was taught to balance a check book!
> We also learned how to write in cursive.
> By 7th grade I began only printing, I can print way faster than most can write.
> An essay with misspelled words could get you an "E", today not so much.
> I also served 9 years in a Catholic School(penitentiary).
> Nuns brought that yard stick down hard on our hands.
> 
> Night All:


THREE sets! Dang! Most if not all of the other teachers tossed their encyclopedias when they moved into their rooms. Newbie!:x I just borrowed a few dictionaries from Mr. 315 the other day. I have baby ones and my kiddos can't find the harder words....he said keep them....he never uses them. :icon_rolleyes: That's cause they are always on the computer!

Spelling is TERRIBLE! That is one subject at our school, sadly, that is tossed to the side for the sake of the 'important' stuff. HORRIFYING! I mean....spealling IS important, but the 'thinking', obviously not mine or things would be different, kids can learn to spell on their own.

Ahhh, the yard stick. I had a dance teacher smack us with the yard stick if our derriere was sticking out or our legs weren't high enough in the air.

Checks....I guess I feel like I am in more control with checks. Worry about fraud. Twice had my card compromised, very weary.

One a two hour delay this morning. TONS of snow. Just took pipes out and the snow is half way up my calf and still coming down. Although we would have to make it up around Easter....I'm secretly hoping we are called off. A four day weekend would be just what the doctor ordered. But...it's hard to say....they may be able to get the roads plowed in time.

OK, have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Blue

tjtalon said:


> This is a good idea...who knows where it would lead. Teacher on!!


Teach Strong!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got the day off today!  Still coming down out there.

DH called and said the roads are terrible! He only drives a mile through town to work!  YOu guys (another slag from our area) saw the pictures of the back roads. THey will be worse now and hard for school buses to make it through.

So....this is part of my EAster vacation, and I am going to use it as such! Not sure what to do, but for sure taking Pipes out in the snow. Temps are nice, and it's just beautiful!

No regrets on a day off...cause when I am up there teaching on that make up day...I want to look back and say....I had a GREAT DAY that day!

Have a good one all!

RIDE STRONG, LIVE STRONG....AND TEACH STRONG! :gallop::smiley_flag:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Y'all were chatty yesterday while I was running around at work! 

*Jan*: Love all the dogs too, but something about Volcano says PLEASE take me home!! My sister has adopted a couple of greyhounds; they are great dogs

*Nicker*: Imagine kids not knowing what an encyclopedia or a dictionary is! Boggles the mind. What about a thesaurus? First time I saw one I thought it was the coolest thing ever!! 

Everyone needs to know cursive. How does one develop a signature without it?? 

Checks I use to pay some bills and farrier work, hay, etc. I never use debit, only cash, checks or card. Don't see how checks can be eliminated totally. Plus EVERYONE needs to be able to balance a checking account, savings account and learn how to make a budget. 

Life is not only video games :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MR*: My mother had a yardstick cause she was always sewing something. She could swing that thing faster than a pro baseball player...I learnt to be quite a fast runner :dance-smiley05:

*Phantom*: Awesome clips on the boys!! I love the little girth track 

But what about Phin?? 

*Swiss*: Raya is learning to trust! What a wonderful feeling that is

*Ellen*: The saddle looks very nice. Fabtron was going to make me a hornless saddle too, but I wasn't sure of the size/type to get. Amazing that this company will customize a saddle for customers so willingly. 

*Nicker*: *Seize the day! *

I am def NOT a grammar expert, but WE LEARN MORE is not right. Put a colon behind it and some bulleted statements, and it is ok. 

WE LEARN MORE:
-When we sit up in our chairs
-When we do our homework
-When we listen carefully
etc. 

RIDE STRONG is fine as a slogan, not meant to be a sentence.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: The dealer wanted $1250 for that lame little gelding. She is looney or something

LOOK WHAT I FOUND FOR YOU!!!

Beautiful Sleigh


----------



## greentree

AA, if you buy that, I will trade you for a lovely 1/2 Arab filly! 
Thank you SO much for thinking of me!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dang, just spoke with the Service man regarding my van...although they have not had a chance to do the diagnostics on it; he actually seems to have knowledge of this type of problem!!

He said sounds more like an alternator or electrical problem. I have long suspected the alternator, only because that was what kept going bad on every other Chevy I have owned 

Cautiously optimistic at this point...or foolishly hopeful...


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, if you buy that, I will trade you for a lovely 1/2 Arab filly!
> Thank you SO much for thinking of me!


I can't afford that sleigh...Little Abby may be out of my price range :sad:

How about I trade you Dram for a horse? Maybe not Abby cause I really have no experience with babies and not a whole lot of patience...


----------



## greentree

Apparently, the life span of an alternator these days is 4 years....actually, 3 1/2, but it doesn't completely DIE until it turns 4! That is what happened with my truck last month. I think it had been diving for a while, because my truck could not sit overnight without the block heater plugged in....and driving down the road, the radio would just go off, and when the radio went off, the Windows quit working. Then, a few miles later, it would come back on.
We thought this was fuse or something, but could never figure it out. Now that I have new batteries and a new alternator, it does not seem to happen....knock on wood.

Hope they have it figured out!


----------



## greentree

You know, I actually thought about that, but Diane needs to want Dram....and I have not had a chance to talk to her. They were tied up all weekend with wine events for Valentines. 

DH says that price is WAY too high on the sleigh..it is worth about $1500.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Apparently, the life span of an alternator these days is 4 years....actually, 3 1/2, but it doesn't completely DIE until it turns 4! That is what happened with my truck last month. I think it had been diving for a while, because my truck could not sit overnight without the block heater plugged in....and driving down the road, the radio would just go off, and when the radio went off, the Windows quit working. Then, a few miles later, it would come back on.
> We thought this was fuse or something, but could never figure it out. Now that I have new batteries and a new alternator, it does not seem to happen....knock on wood.
> 
> Hope they have it figured out!


FOUR YEARS? Holy Moly! I have had this van for almost four years, so right at that three and a half mark 

But everything cuts off at one time, check engine light comes on and immediately one is suddenly coasting along with no breaks. Don't remember if the music stays on or not, but I do know the windows will continue to work.


----------



## AnitaAnne

They have CODES!!!

1) Crank system sensor
2) Oxygen sensor

$500 and counting :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Here you are *Greentree*: Southern style buggy ready to go 

AWESOME TRAIL RIDING WAGON FOR SALE


----------



## Celeste

tjtalon said:


> As for cursive...I could write pages (in cursive!) about how I feel about that. In its strictest sense, it should be taught, then one's own pensmanship creativity can be implemented. Have you introduced your students to journaling? My thought is if they're introduced to cursive, then journaling, the very act of cursive (an artistic expression) opens the creativity of journaling.


And if you journal in cursive, the computer won't eat it.........


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Here you are *Greentree*: Southern style buggy ready to go
> 
> AWESOME TRAIL RIDING WAGON FOR SALE


AA, step AWAY from the CL....


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Awesome clips on the boys!! I love the little girth track  But what about Phin??


I trace clipped Phin a few months ago and its still fairly short, so he is comfortable training. He will get "ride season" clipped before his first ride, assuming he hasn't shed out already.


I hope you find the answer for the van. And then sell it as quickly as possible. Or else contact a priest for an exorcism. :dance-smiley05:


*greentree*: hope Diane thinks Dram is perfect.

*NM*: somehow 'ride strongly' just doesn't have the same ring. i agree with whoever said its a slogan, not a sentence. did you guys only get snow out of this storm, no ice or rain?


Its monsooning here. And windy to the point of being scary. But its also 42, so the snow is rapidly disappearing. I am trying to find motivation to go organize my blanket hoard. Anybody wanna buy a blanket!?


----------



## Celeste

I have a question. Why would someone in Chattanooga have bought the sleigh that they now have for sell? The only place they could use it is at the ice hockey rink.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

I'm late in my post but based on my experience as a professor at the college and law school level, I find kids could seriously benefit from learning how to budget/write a check/avoid credit debt, write in cursive, use a dictionary and encyclopedia, how to spell, and while we're at it, proper etiquette and manners but hey, guess I'm old school!! 

This whole figure-it-out on your own is not helping teach kids life skills so *NM*, go for it! And it's true, *Celeste*, computer cannot eat cursive hahaa. Luv the Ride Strong slogan. 

Alternators can be costly *AA*, hope that all works out! *PH*, great suggestions but priests who can do exorcisms are very hard to come by. 

Not to rub it in, but it's freakishly warm, around 70s, so rode yesterday and posted trot for almost an hour, doing figure 8s and serpentines...I was sweating more than the horse of course. My left calf muscle is very sore and my hips feel a little beat up but then, that's to be expected. Working in more protein, hence steak fajitas and peach margarita at late Valentines dinner with DH last night helped numb the pain. :wink: *Frlsgirl*, 2 hrs?? I would be crawling....luv that pic of you and Ana. Seems she has the same expressions as you sometimes. 
Side vent: Waiting to close on our new home to be built and again, builder pushed closing date today and trying to schedule it on a day I cannot do due to my brutal work schedule due to their construction completion schedule. Hello, who's buying the freakin' house?? Don't you need me to there to sign as well?? Praise God someone brought red velvet cake to work b/c this girl needs it BAD! (stress eating continues....)
Got my saddle, should arrive next week! Instructor thought it's perfect for me and the horses I ride. I can upgrade later if need be


----------



## greentree

Celeste said:


> I have a question. Why would someone in Chattanooga have bought the sleigh that they now have for sell? The only place they could use it is at the ice hockey rink.


Hey, we bought both of our sleighs in SE Texas!

And the Albany Cutter in the latest video was purchased in PA at an auction, and when asked what a man in Texas was going to DO with a sleigh, he told them he was going to put it on his MANTLE!


----------



## Jan1975

Well this 6th grade English teacher thinks that both "we learn more" and "ride strong" are perfectly acceptable.  I don't feel that "more" is an adjective that requires a noun to follow it. Actually I think it's being used as a noun/direct object in that sentence. And, I read "ride strong" as a command, in which the subject is the inferred "you". "We learn more" is just like "I work harder." Like, if you say to me, "I work hard," and I reply, "I work harder," that's fine. "We learn more" is in response to the unknown "others" that they are outlearning. Just my opinion. I only teach 6th grade, after all. Those skills are beyond what we do. :lol:

NM, I'm jealous you got a snow day! We haven't had one yet this year. While some years I get upset that we don't have any, ONE is nice!! 

Greentree, if you get that sleigh I seriously am coming to visit you to have a ride in it. I know you really don't know me, but get your spare bedroom ready. :rofl:

Anita, $500, ouch!! I hope that's it!

Phantom, 42 and windy sounds miserable. Yuck. 

Celeste, that is a funny but valid point about the sleigh! :lol:

Maria, I love that new saddle! So pretty! Bummer about the house stress. 

I am home with my daughter today. She is pseudo-sick. On Satuday, we were with my nephew, and he came down with a bad stomach flu on the way home. So today, when my daughter woke up with a tummy ache, I totally fell for it and let her stay home. She's been pale, and did take a nap this a.m., but she really could have gone to school. Geez. I hate missing days! Now I hope no one REALLY gets sick! 

In positive news I filed our state taxes, did a bunch of work for a 5k I organize in the summer, and filed all of my flex plan paperwork. Feeling good about that.

At 3:30, we're taking the dog to the vet for her bordatella vaccine so we can go meet NEW GREYOUNDS at the kennel on Saturday. I can't wait! I was wrong before; it's Olga, Ruth, and Volcano that are cat safe. I am leaning towards Olga because that FACE and her ear, but of course I need to meet them and see their personalities. They are already spayed and ready to go home, so we could take a dog home that day!!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Snow day fun!!

This is why I love nature. The one picture is where a deer had literally walked the train RAIL for as far as the eye could see! How smart was that deer? No slugging through the deep stuff. ANd what balance!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan*, Hope your mini me gets better fast! Good call on letting your daughter stay at home. Stomach bug could get worse and she may be contagious. Nipping in the bud now is what I always try to do with my 2 girls. But then, Lila has been known to fake illness so she can stay in her PJs and hang out with Momma.  Looks like you got a lot accomplished to! Don't you love checking off your to-do list?? So satisfying, I think. Happy dog picking!
*Celeste*, beautiful!! So powdery white and pretty - make a snow angel for me!

House drama just got worse - my DH took over discussions because he could see I'm about to seriously lose my cool. Finding my horse zen place...playing meditation music, pretending to ride in a leisurely walk...


----------



## corgi

Hmmmm..all this talk of AA's van being possessed reminds me of my possessed car that I traded in last year.

I am only halfway joking.

Those that have been around for a while know that I am a paranormal investigator on the side, with a very well known and respected research organization. We are not "ghost busters". We conduct research to try to prove or disprove the existence of paranormal activity.
In doing that, we sometimes are called to private homes.

This one home had a woman who was dabbling in things she should not and there were several instances of strange things happening to the investigative team after they returned home. I was one of them.

My 2013 vehicle starting having the most bizarre things happen to it. Took it to the dealership way too many times without answers. The day we drove it out to the farm and I was in the passenger seat when my seat belt suddenly came unbuckled and wouldnt buckle back up again was the day I decided to trade it on my Toyota.

Was it possessed? Probably not...but it was a Ford so it is hard to tell.


----------



## Jan1975

Scary story Corgi!! I would have traded it in too! 

NM, your snow is SO pretty! Looks like your pup loves it, too!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, step AWAY from the CL....


Yes ma'am


----------



## Blue

Ok, gotta say I'm a little teary eyed right now. 

Some of you know that I recently found out I have a 7 year old grandson I never knew about. I sent him and his sister a package with a couple of toys and a picture of me and one of my husband. Their mother just FB messaged me some videos of the kids saying thank you.

I've never been called Grandma before! It is so freakin' awesome to have this happen on my birthday!

Just had to share


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> Ok, gotta say I'm a little teary eyed right now.
> 
> Some of you know that I recently found out I have a 7 year old grandson I never knew about. I sent him and his sister a package with a couple of toys and a picture of me and one of my husband. Their mother just FB messaged me some videos of the kids saying thank you.
> 
> I've never been called Grandma before! It is so freakin' awesome to have this happen on my birthday!
> 
> Just had to share


That is such a cool story Blue!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Ok, gotta say I'm a little teary eyed right now.
> 
> Some of you know that I recently found out I have a 7 year old grandson I never knew about. I sent him and his sister a package with a couple of toys and a picture of me and one of my husband. Their mother just FB messaged me some videos of the kids saying thank you.
> 
> I've never been called Grandma before! It is so freakin' awesome to have this happen on my birthday!
> 
> Just had to share


What a sweet present to you!  Getting a little teary with you


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> I trace clipped Phin a few months ago and its still fairly short, so he is comfortable training. He will get "ride season" clipped before his first ride, assuming he hasn't shed out already.
> 
> 
> I hope you find the answer for the van. And then sell it as quickly as possible. Or else contact a priest for an exorcism. :dance-smiley05:
> 
> 
> *greentree*: hope Diane thinks Dram is perfect.
> 
> *NM*: somehow 'ride strongly' just doesn't have the same ring. i agree with whoever said its a slogan, not a sentence. did you guys only get snow out of this storm, no ice or rain?
> 
> 
> Its monsooning here. And windy to the point of being scary. But its also 42, so the snow is rapidly disappearing. I am trying to find motivation to go organize my blanket hoard. Anybody wanna buy a blanket!?


No need for extra blankets here! 

I am looking forward to hearing how Phin does in his first LD. 

Weather sounds like ours yesterday, if so tomorrow will be great! It was 55 degrees and SUNNY still quite muddy. I did get a short ride in after returning the rental. Poor Chivas is so hairy, the heat made him a little lazy. Fine by me :cowboy:

Once I pick up that van I plan to take it straight to a car wash, then over to Car Max to see what I can get. 

I hope Diane thinks Dram is perfect too!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*City*: that saddle looks really nice! Congratulations! 

House building is very stressful. They def have their own schedule and ways of doing things. You walk a fine line trying to control the situation. Good your DH is involved too

My dad always insisted a family member be there during all stages of construction. He gave specific instructions on what we could or could not interfere with. He also did much of the work himself. All staining, painting, trim work and things like doorknobs, drawer pulls etc. 

He went by every night to make sure things were right. I inherited his love of building, but have always remodeled homes instead of building new. 

*Nicker*: WOW that is a lot of snow!! Poor Pipes is up to her belly in snow, and she really isn't a short doggie

The deer tracks are amazing, what a clever animal. Thank you so much for sharing your winter walk with us

*Corgi*: I have decided my van is not possessed. It is crying out for help. It WANTS to be a good van. 

However, as you went looking for ghosties, I do believe your car WAS possessed


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Hey, we bought both of our sleighs in SE Texas!
> 
> And the Albany Cutter in the latest video was purchased in PA at an auction, and when asked what a man in Texas was going to DO with a sleigh, he told them he was going to put it on his MANTLE!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## greentree

Blue, that is just heartwarming....I am so happy for you! We do get grand baby pictures, don't we? What a great birthday!

City, that is a lovely saddle! Looks quite comfy. Nicely balanced.


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, their mother promised some nice pics and a short letter soon, so I'll share then.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

City, that is a nice looking saddle! Red velvet cake, called Red Devil's food cake here, sound delish!

I love all your thoughts on the cursive, checkbooks, finances, etc. Very cool conversation.

Got a lot of little things done I have been wanting to do today in regards to RS. Made some contacts for future trips, looked for sponsorships and grant money. 

Also contacted the t-shirt guy...it's that time of year again!  Not sure what colors, will let they kids give ideas for that. Have found a really nice quote for the back. Wanna hear it? Well you're gonna have to wait. LOL

BLUE that is awesome!

AA, yes we got a TON of snow! Pipes LOVED it! At first tho, she wasn't quite sure how to poo in such high snow! :biggrin: I KNOW, the deer tracks amazed me! It was fun to look at. Coming from the other direction you could see where it stepped off to check something out, then up on the rail again. Very cool! No slipping or anything.

Roads are now clear, but temps hover around 28* and it's misting. Our driveway was a mess. Our neighbor got stuck in it. (we share a drive). I got to use the 4WD again! Lovin' this Jeep!

No horsey news....is good news. All tucked in.

Corgi...you know I believe in things being possessed! AA....get rid of the VAN! :wink:

OK, worked all day on RS stuff, so want to go watch some TV. But one more snowy picture before I go. If you can't tell, I love photography, and I love to mess with the colors. I think this one turned out neat! Love that tree. Once I was walking back there, something told me to look up, and there sat this GIANT owl. I believe it was a snowy owl, which are extremely rare around here. It was breath taking to say the least!!

Night all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh no *Nicker*; don't make us wait! Tell us the slogan _please _

The picture is very wintery and the tree makes a great silhouette. I have been searching all over for the owl...is it there?


----------



## Happy Place

MR- Lots of misspelled words still gets a failing grade at my school! We have a quarter long class called Money Management for our 7th graders. Not everyone takes it, but it's there if they choose it. My son had Jr. Achievement come in to his elementary school. He learned basic economic principals and helped set up a store. They also balanced check books and learned to count back change, the right way! Now we are so constricted by state and federal mandates that force us to teach to the test. Grinds my A%#!!!

Vicki- I know what you mean about filling out an envelope. Makes me crazy. I worked at a school once where HS Seniors could not tell me their address! Forget about writing it on an envelope. smh

PH- Now you want to sell blankets! I just bought one!

Jan- we had kids puking all over the place at school today. Get that stomach bug under control! yuk poor girl.


blue- I am so happy for you Grandma!

NM- your snow looks beautiful, but you can keep it! :dance-smiley05:

I finally got to ride! It was 28 and felt balmy. River was a pest. He did not want the bridle on. I backed with him all the way across the barn, just keeping up with him, bridle near his face. We finally got it on. After that he was just fine. He was also hard to halter in the field. Coaches think he is getting comfortable and testing me now. We will be doing some ground work lessons really soon. I may also try a different bit. Something like a french link or double jointed with a roller in the middle.

I almost forgot! I have my first horse related injury (sort of) As I swung into my saddle, I jammed my ring finger into the swell! OMG did that hurt! I iced it but it is swollen and stiff. Nothing broke, just ouchy. The good news is that saddle is now comfy with stirrups at the right length and turners on! YAY!

Outsiders is on. Anyone watching? I am hooked!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Blue*, Oh wow, I got teary eyed, too. That's amazing. 
*NM*, Is the snowy owl in the photo? I'm trying to find it! And how does a cute doggie like Pipes poo in deep snow? I actually really want to know...hahaaa Your photos could be in a calendar, etc. I'm imagining that last snowy tree pic as a big canvas size art piece in a living room. Red Devils food cake, interesting it's called by another name where you live. My coworker is a wonderful baker but man, are we all getting fat at the office. heehee
*Corgi*, Your story gave me chills. Glad you sold that van! I'd burn it, freaky.
*AA*, I should hire you to oversee the house building! It just was painful to see almost 10 emails and a phone call to reschedule the closing of the house; and we will now have weekly mtgs with the superintendent. So fun. So not.

Thanks all re: the saddle, I certainly hope it works out - I worry 2 of the horses have high withers and it may not leave enough clearance but we shall see. If you see my saddle on sale here or on ebay, you'll know it didn't work out lol.


----------



## NickerMaker71

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh no *Nicker*; don't make us wait! Tell us the slogan _please _
> 
> The picture is very wintery and the tree makes a great silhouette. I have been searching all over for the owl...is it there?


No, I saw the owl in that big old tree a couple years ago! Sorry. :sad: Didn't have a camera with me that day either. Only memories.


----------



## Blue

*Cityslicker*, good luck with that house building! My words of wisdom on those weekly/monthly meetings with the builder. Visually verify for yourself everything they say they did. When we went through that I fell behind and didn't follow up on a couple of things. Months later, after the contractor was gone and apparently nowhere to be found, we started finding all sorts of issues. Some we had to fix and some we just have to live with. 


It's odd to hear all of you talking about snow! Yesterday I was setting up my greenhouse in shorts and it was 90*! In February! I got a sunburn! :hide:


----------



## Jan1975

NM very cool picture! 

Anita, I hope my daughter's most likely pseudo-sickness was our "turn" with the stomach thing, because ICK. She seems okay today. 

Happy, I'm sure you'll get River back on track soon! Our horses were angels at first too and then started testing us. Glad you got to ride, but bummer about the injury! 

Blue, sunburn? I can't even imagine. Lucky you!


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan, the worst sunburn I ever got was in the middle of winter - skiing :wink:

Blue  Can I recommend skype or face time? This is how we keep our parents in the loop with the grand kids :wink:

Ok, even though I don't really _miss_ the snow, all the nice pics make me a little nostalgic :wink:

Here are some views from my parent's house...
















Quite different to MS :rofl:


----------



## Blue

Yes, I very much want to look into skype. Need to learn how to use it, however, not sure their mother has a computer set up for it. Right now I'm just going to play it by ear and see what works for all of us.


----------



## tjtalon

I still have Sype, 'tho haven't used it in a long time. My sister has (had) it, so she had sent me an invite. I had to redo it for some reason one time, so I signed up for it then sent my sister an invite. I found it was easy to use. I found the camera for around $20. It's in a drawer somewhere, but when I had it connected to my comp, I kept a little bag over its head...which is silly I suppose, but I felt it was an "internet spying prevention" method.

So cool about your newly discovered grandson, Blue!

I'm off to work in a bit. Had yesterday off, then tomorrow off, then work 3 days. Tomorrow is payday, will go to pick up my check, as direct deposit is still in process. Saturday is a "bag sale" & I've been warned that it will be very busy (I wrote down on a card the various buttons where to push when, as it involves a transaction process I've not done yet). So that's making me nervous. Wondering about my $$ aspect is making me nervous. Other than those, I have nothing to be nervous about...what WILL I do with my "nervous voice" in my head when I'm reassured that all is well, lol?!

I need a horse fix...


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, thanks for that info on Skype. I'm going to look into it. and, LOL, I'm not the only one that tries to prevent internet spying! My laptop has that little camera thing on the screen for,.... well whatever it's for. I think my daughter knows because she recorded a couple of book reports so she could practice her delivery. Pretty cool really, but I still feel weird about it being there. Dumb and old fashioned, but hey, there it is.

My episode of Outsiders didn't record! Ugh! Gotta try to catch the same episode tonight.


----------



## Jan1975

If you have Facebook, I think video chatting on there is even easier than Skype. We do that w/ my niece & nephew sometimes.

I am having the strangest day. I feel so weird...sluggish, like there's gelatin in my blood, and just cranky. I almost hope I'm sick because if this is regular for me my whole family's in trouble. :lol: I am supposed to go to the barn tonight, which normally is fun, but I'm just feeling so sluggish & lazy. I can't even claim overwork because I just had a 4-day weekend. I have been fighting off a sinus infection, and while it seems better (less snot, sorry, TMI), maybe my body is just tired.

Anyhow, enough about me. SwissMiss, I can't imagine living in the south after living in those mountains. They're so stunning!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*NM*: love the pics, but do not envy your snow cover! 

*CS*: house building sounds exciting until you are in the process. i second Blue saying to double check everything, no matter how many people assure you it was done. we had some family friends trust another friend to be their CG, therefore didn't follow up on anything themselves.. and it did not end well. :neutral:

*Blue*: don't know that I am ready for 90 yet. yikes. if the camera on your computer bothers you, just cut a small piece of post-it and stick it over it. then you don't have to worry about any surprise peepers!

*SM*: those photos are stunning. do you get to your parent's to visit often?

*tj*: glad your new job is going so well. i am sure you will be fine for the sale - you know more than you think! smart to make a list though, i love having cheat sheets as a backup. hope you get some horsey time soon.

*Jan*: hope you start feeling normal quickly. it seems that everyone around here has been sick, so I have been taking tons of vitamin C and hoping like heck that DH and I don't get it.


I got lots of saddle time today. Decided that I was riding despite the snow showers, as the temps were reasonable (upper 20s) and there wasn't much wind for a change. I figured Phin would be up, as he's not been ridden in a while and there was just something in the air. He did not disappoint. :wink: We did eventually find his brain after climbing up the Sugarloaf a couple times.






























Had just enough time to get Phin settled after returning, then it was time to tack up the boys. DH was able to get off work at 3, so we were ready when he arrived. The older boys also felt mighty fine. :icon_rolleyes:





























Definitely enjoying sitting in my recliner tonight!!


----------



## Happy Place

Spent all day in a state testing conference. So much fun...not. One more day of it, then I can get back to my real life!

Finger is feeling a bit better, but bruised as all heck! On the underside, I am bruised from the tip of my finger down into my palm! Both sides and the top are bruised, but the bruises are not connected, kinda weird!

View attachment 760682


----------



## Jan1975

We were on the way to the barn tonight for the first time in over a week, and we hit a deer. My son was so distraught. The worst part was the deer didn't die but couldn't walk either...it flopped around in the ditch. It was so awful. I called the sheriff right away and told them where we were and that a deer needed help. We waited for about 20-30 minutes, and they never came. However, in that time, luckily, the deer died. Obviously I'm thankful we are both fine and the car wasn't even damaged, but that was a pretty sucky evening.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP: *i would imagine that people are asking what the heck happened to that hand. hope tomorrow goes quick for you
*
Jan*: I am so glad neither you or your son were hurt. What a terrible thing to have to watch the deer suffer though.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Jan1975 said:


> and we hit a deer.


Jerky, stew etc.. all menu items.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I applaud your tenacity. I tried riding once at our cabin and it was in the 30's. My legs got so cold I had to turn back. They were absolutely lobster red when I got home. You are my hero!

*Jan*, I'm so sorry your family had to go through that. That is only one of the many reasons we carry a firearm with us. When my husband was a teenager he was riding his mom's horse and another horse got through a fence and tried to cross the highway to follow him. Of course it got hit by a truck and was just a mangled mess. As luck, or unluck, would have it there was a sheriff's deputy in one of the cars on the road and would not dispatch the poor animal, saying it was up to the state vet to pronounce that necessity. Everyone waited over an hour for the state vet to arrive and when he did he just looked around like everyone, mostly the deputy, were idiots.
Husband vowed right then never to have to watch that again. Now we are usually armed for some emergency.

Glad though that your little critter went more quickly. So sorry that your evening sucked like that though. Not something that is pleasant to see.

*Maryland*, I've never cared for venison. Elk is awesome though.


----------



## tjtalon

Jan, rough night,sorry you had to go thru that. I was thinking of the folks around whi would've garnered the meat. I'm with Blue on that tho, prefer elk.

HP, your hand looks awful, hope it gets better soon!

Dawn, I love your pictures...the boys do look so happy, I can almost feel it.

I. Seriously. Need. Some. Horse. Time.


----------



## frlsgirl

*Phantom - *I always love your pictures; do you have special trail shoes for your horses, or are they barefoot?

*Jan - *How awful, I can't even imagine; I'm distraught when I hit a bird or a squirrel.

*TjTalon *- me too! I need some serious horsey time; haven't seen Ana since Monday.

*HP - *what a bruise - yikes; hope it all heals up well for you.

As for me; I took Ana fox hunting Monday, well, actually, we went on an impromtpu group trail ride through rough terrain with two rowdy dogs leading the way. We only walked because the horses were so excitable. That counts as fox hunting right? Those darn dogs always drag something nasty bag to the barn; garbage or rotten deceased animals, most recently, a dirty diaper. Fox hunting sounds more classy than diaper hunting though.


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> SwissMiss, I can't imagine living in the south after living in those mountains. They're so stunning!!


Yes the mountains are stunning, but they limit your view :wink: In terms of exercise, you get fit really quick. In everything you do, you have to decide to go uphill at the beginning or the end :cheers: Except if you choose to participate in a mountain marathon: it's up almost all the way :wink: In my running days I was trying to train for this: Course - Jungfrau-Marathon :: English :shock: I was young and full of ambition :rofl:

And sorry to hear about hitting the deer. Glad you are ok, but in situations like that I wish I had a gun with me.

*PH*, we go visit our families once a year. My parents don't travel, but want to see the grand kids... But we don't go in winter anymore! The weather is just unpredictable and we don't like the cold 
You are so lucky to have the Sugarloaf close by to help Phin finding his brain... How many times you have to climb it on a bad day??? Less fit horses would probably find their brain half way up :rofl:

*Blue*, Skype seems to be easy enough, as my completely computer-ignorant mother uses it really well. But then, she surprises me all the time: She never learned English, but now she understands my kiddos (who speak mainly English) most of the time :wink:

*HP* that finger looks really painful! Hope it gets better soon!

*TJ* I hope you are getting your horse fix!

Nothing new here, besides working late and just having time to pop by Raya to feed... The up side for going to the barn late: she is already standing at the gate, nickering as soon as she sees me


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> Fox hunting sounds more classy than diaper hunting though.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh and btw, in the picture where you are scolding Ana: her expression is priceless!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, I applaud your tenacity. I tried riding once at our cabin and it was in the 30's. My legs got so cold I had to turn back. They were absolutely lobster red when I got home.


What you wear is the key. I tend to get warm when I ride, so I focus on having a warm inner layer and a windproof outer. I ride in wind resistant polar fleece-lined tights and silly-looking but incredibly warm fleece-lined nylon tall boots with wool socks - those boots have been the only things to keep me from having frozen feet by the end of the ride. If the temps are below 20, I may add a liner under the tights. 




frlsgirl said:


> *Phantom - *I always love your pictures; do you have special trail shoes for your horses, or are they barefoot?


The boys are all shod with snowball pads and small studs this time of year. Where I train can be very rocky, so barefoot doesn't work for us.













SwissMiss said:


> You are so lucky to have the Sugarloaf close by to help Phin finding his brain... How many times you have to climb it on a bad day???


The front side climb is about 700 feet in about 1.25 miles and the backside climb is about 400 feet in about a mile.. on a bad day I will go up and down both sides twice, looking for a brain. So far that has done the trick, especially as if the brain is still missing at the first peak, I can ask for more speed on the back side climb.. amazing how a brisk uphill canter often brings about miracles! :wink:


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> We were on the way to the barn tonight for the first time in over a week, and we hit a deer. My son was so distraught. The worst part was the deer didn't die but couldn't walk either...it flopped around in the ditch. It was so awful. I called the sheriff right away and told them where we were and that a deer needed help. We waited for about 20-30 minutes, and they never came. However, in that time, luckily, the deer died. Obviously I'm thankful we are both fine and the car wasn't even damaged, but that was a pretty sucky evening.


Jan - How awful for you guys. Wonder why the police didn't come. Glad you didn't get hurt or the car got damaged.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *NM*: love the pics, but do not envy your snow cover!
> 
> *CS*: house building sounds exciting until you are in the process. i second Blue saying to double check everything, no matter how many people assure you it was done. we had some family friends trust another friend to be their CG, therefore didn't follow up on anything themselves.. and it did not end well. :neutral:
> 
> *Blue*: don't know that I am ready for 90 yet. yikes. if the camera on your computer bothers you, just cut a small piece of post-it and stick it over it. then you don't have to worry about any surprise peepers!
> 
> *SM*: those photos are stunning. do you get to your parent's to visit often?
> 
> *tj*: glad your new job is going so well. i am sure you will be fine for the sale - you know more than you think! smart to make a list though, i love having cheat sheets as a backup. hope you get some horsey time soon.
> 
> *Jan*: hope you start feeling normal quickly. it seems that everyone around here has been sick, so I have been taking tons of vitamin C and hoping like heck that DH and I don't get it.
> 
> 
> I got lots of saddle time today. Decided that I was riding despite the snow showers, as the temps were reasonable (upper 20s) and there wasn't much wind for a change. I figured Phin would be up, as he's not been ridden in a while and there was just something in the air. He did not disappoint. :wink: We did eventually find his brain after climbing up the Sugarloaf a couple times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had just enough time to get Phin settled after returning, then it was time to tack up the boys. DH was able to get off work at 3, so we were ready when he arrived. The older boys also felt mighty fine. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely enjoying sitting in my recliner tonight!!


You lucky girl. At least some of us are getting to ride. It's not me though. You guys look great.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Spent all day in a state testing conference. So much fun...not. One more day of it, then I can get back to my real life!
> 
> Finger is feeling a bit better, but bruised as all heck! On the underside, I am bruised from the tip of my finger down into my palm! Both sides and the top are bruised, but the bruises are not connected, kinda weird!
> 
> View attachment 760682


Ouch! Hope your figure get better soon.


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> Jan, the worst sunburn I ever got was in the middle of winter - skiing :wink:
> 
> Blue  Can I recommend skype or face time? This is how we keep our parents in the loop with the grand kids :wink:
> 
> Ok, even though I don't really _miss_ the snow, all the nice pics make me a little nostalgic :wink:
> 
> Here are some views from my parent's house...
> View attachment 760634
> 
> 
> View attachment 760642
> 
> 
> Quite different to MS :rofl:


 Beautiful pics.


----------



## Twalker

Hi everyone,

Not much going on here. Still having neck and shoulder issues. Chiro seems to be helping though. 

Weather is warming up for this weekend and I hope to get some riding in. It has been way too long. I so want to get outside. I think I have some Cabin Fever. 

I see some of you are braving the cold to ride. I see some of you have bunches of that fluffy white stuff. Ours is finally melting but it sure is muddy out. I am hoping to ride tonight.

You guys have a great day.


----------



## frlsgirl

Twalker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Not much going on here. Still having neck and shoulder issues. Chiro seems to be helping though.


I was having neck and shoulder issues as well but only on the left side; saw doctor and chiro over it; it would always get a little better and then worse again.

I finally figured out what the culprit is after reading an article on it in a recent issue of Dressage Today; it's lifting the saddle up high on a saddle rack; that particular motion of reaching/lifting something heavy up and away from your body is very damaging to the rhomboid muscle.

I switched to using a step stool to get my saddle and my shoulder improved 80% overnight; I've since borrowed a saddle stand from a fellow boarder so that I don't have to use a step stool anymore.


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> I was having neck and shoulder issues as well but only on the left side; saw doctor and chiro over it; it would always get a little better and then worse again.
> 
> I finally figured out what the culprit is after reading an article on it in a recent issue of Dressage Today; it's lifting the saddle up high on a saddle rack; that particular motion of reaching/lifting something heavy up and away from your body is very damaging to the rhomboid muscle.
> 
> I switched to using a step stool to get my saddle and my shoulder improved 80% overnight; I've since borrowed a saddle stand from a fellow boarder so that I don't have to use a step stool anymore.


frlsgirl - My issue is a combination of heavy lifting for 16 years and two accidents. Chiro says my back is a mess. Hah, I've known that for many years. :icon_rolleyes: Just hope he can fix it. I want to ride so badly.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: Finger looks very painful. Amazing that happened just mounting 

Good your school is teaching some practical skills. 

*Swiss*: Your homeland looks really cold. Very beautiful, but cold. 

That marathon looks insanely fierce. Do all your native pastimes involve cheating death?? 

*Fearless*: diaper hunting :dance-smiley05::rofl::rofl: What a prize indeed!! Dogs are so dang funny. I remember when my lab stole an apple from a bushel sitting on a porch. He was grinning ear to ear! Prancing along with his tail wagging, so proud of his find 

*Phantom*: Lovely pictures, so good you have a sure-fire way of finding Phin's brain. Now just to pick rides for him that start with an incline...

I have noticed you are looking smaller lately...you were already thin but just seem more so. 

*TJ*: Good to hear the job is going well so far. Running or walking shoes seem to be best for me too. Also add a cushioned insole right when they are new. A pair of shoes lasts me about 3 months, so I am always looking for good ones on sale. 

*Jan*: just could not like that deer story. So sorry that happened but very thankful you all were safe. 

*TWalker*: Sorry you are still in pain :hug: Chiropractic really helps but it does take a little while. Hope you can be back riding soon. 

*City*: I would love to oversee the project! Would be like a dream job for me, however I am pretty sure financially it would not work out. 

Those meetings are very important. Totally agree with Blue about checking everything out. Maybe suggest the weekly meetings are done on site and the sup shows you what has been done. Take pictures too, all along the process. 

*Blue*: Can't imagine 90 in February! Enjoy every moment!! BTW I think we are due for some puppy pictures 

It is going to be 64 degrees today!! See y'all later I need to go work my fat pony :loveshower:


----------



## greentree

PH...it must be so QUIET at your house with only boys......

Jan, how traumatic! Skip the next part if you are still queasy....

We came across a downed buck one night....he looked up at us out of a culvert, and we turned around, called the sheriff (who took TWO shots to kill it, lol....we called him Barney Fife from then on...) then he called the Game Warden, who wanted the rack for his poaching dummy, but we could have the rest. So, DH and Barney did a labotomy on him on the side of the road, and I got to skin the deer and take it to the processor in the morning.

Twalker, I have not ridden much either! Today I will, though....yesterday, my goal was to have at least ONE horizontal surface cleared and cleaned...bonus points, got the entire kitchen done! Tecnhnically, that is THREE surfaces! 

Have a wonderful day, everyone, the sky is BLUE! I heard on the radio yesterday that Bowling Green has had more snow in the past 12 month period than Minneapolis!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Blue and AA*, Great advice, thanks! I've been taking pics but will start taking notes as to what contractor said, etc. We really like the super - he lives there, too and has the same exact house floorplan as ours, but it's generally the builder's sales agents who are complete, have to say it, and utter idiots. They schedule closing dates without discussing with their construction crew, their lender schedules another date, they don't communicate with each other, etc. All they care about is the sales bottom line. Luckily, our realtor is friends with the president of the company and is giving him an earful of what their customer service is doing and how wrong it is. And our landlord has been wonderful and very understanding our closing date keeps changing. 

Hope you all stay warm and get to spend some serious horse/animal time soon! Sounds like we could all use it!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom*: I have noticed you are looking smaller lately...you were already thin but just seem more so.


Hmm, scale doesn't say anything has changed, but maybe I am getting fitter with riding so much now. Thanks for the compliment.


*greentree*: Dream (my mare) is still here, she just hangs out in the pasture now. But to see her and Phin running amuck for a good 10 minutes when we returned from riding the boys last night, you would wonder why she was retired.. and not think I had ridden Phin at all! :icon_rolleyes:



I love my chiro - was just there this morning as a matter of fact. He thinks I am crazy for all the stuff that I do, but is always willing to keep putting me back together. *fg*, that was a really interesting tidbit about the saddle lifting. only one of ours is up high, but i will start using the step stool to put it up and see if that helps with my neck and shoulder!


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, I am not usually envious, but I am jealous of your body. Lol. I know that you earn it.


----------



## tjtalon

frlsgirl said:


> *TjTalon *- me too! I need some serious horsey time; haven't seen Ana since Monday.


Haven't been out to the horses since January 30. Am seriously due for my nose deep into Spirit's fuzzy shoulder.

I can't believe what dogs will drag in. I've told the story before of my GSD (in another life, long time ago) decorating my study from the aborted fawn she'd consumed. Funniest thing she ever brought home 'tho, was a perfect steak! Apparently she'd swiped it off of someone's grill, as it was toasty & grill marked. I didn't eat it, of course ('tho she did give it to me, lol), but cut it up, froze it, gave pieces to her for treats. That dog was lucky no one ever shot her.


----------



## tjtalon

PS in case it crosses anyone's mind about irresponsible dog ownership: at the time I had a 10' wooden fence. Liberty could scale it. She was a handful...would've made someone a great police or military dog. As it was, she was, forever is, my heart dog. 30 years on, I still miss her.


----------



## Blue

The worst damage (besides a broken vertebra) I ever did to my back was when my son was a baby and I had to heft him up into the car seat in the middle of the front seat of our old Suburban twice a day. It was a huge lift while ducking inside so i didn't hit my head. Wow! That hurt


----------



## tjtalon

BTW, where's Stan? I miss Stan. Miss Rick here too, but at least get peeks of him on FB.

Missing Stan...


----------



## Blue

Hey! I have a question. I've been reading some on this Dr. Cook Bitless Bridle. Anyone here use one?


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Hey! I have a question. I've been reading some on this Dr. Cook Bitless Bridle. Anyone here use one?


 Yes, Raya is ridden in one.
Her owner rode her in one and I wanted to keep it consistent, so I got one myself. It seems to work for neck reining and plow/direct reining. I have good control and she is relaxed with it on the trail.
More advanced maneuvers? No idea, we are not there yet for a long time :wink:

For what it is worth, a bunch of the "Peruvian gang" that trail ride together use them and the horses seem to like the bridle


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, thank you for that info. It helps. I was specifically wondering about neck reining as I ride one handed about 90% of the time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Dawn, I am not usually envious, but I am jealous of your body. Lol. I know that you earn it.


Thank you, though my initial reaction is :hide: because I don't feel like my body is anything special. Maybe I remember too well what I was like when I was 21.. beats me. Seems we are always much harder on ourselves than any other person would ever be. And I never did learn how to take a compliment well. If you had told me that irl, I likely would have run away. 





tjtalon said:


> I can't believe what dogs will drag in.


Sounds like your Liberty was quite the character!

I have a good what-the-dog-will-drag-in story for anybody needing a chuckle. Shelby was always my hunter, so while it was nothing unusual for her to kill something in the yard, I never in a million years expected her to bring something _alive_ into the house..

When I lived outside of Philly, I had light-colored carpets (duh), so the dogs knew to come in and sit down on a towel so I could wipe their feet. This happened every time they came in. I had a fenced yard and it was a warm evening, so I didn't think twice about letting the dogs out for their last potty while I hopped in the shower before bed. I went to let them back in wearing only a towel. I wiped Mia's feet with no incident, with Shelby sitting waiting her turn beside her. As Shelby lifted her first paw, she also opened her mouth.. and a baby bunny jumped out!! :eek_color:

I am sure you can only imagine the scene.. baby bunny running madly around my house, with me (in my towel) in pursuit, with Shelby in pursuit of me and Mia in pursuit of Shelby! :gallop: 

I don't know how many laps I made around my luckily-not-very-big house before I was able to corner the terrified bunny in a corner of the kitchen. I hadn't thought to grab anything to catch it with, nor was anything in reach.. so off went the towel and over the bunny it went. I was never so happy for my privacy-fenced yard as I was opening the back door to throw that bunny out. 

:rofl: :dance-smiley05: :rofl:


----------



## Blue

Phantom, :rofl::rofl::rofl::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:
I can so picture you doing this!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Love all the doggy stories!!! 

I had a great ride today! Just stayed on the property cause Chivas was really jumpy. He lost his brain when one of the neighbors went to check her mail. 

I have no idea why a person at the side of the road would cause such fear. I hope people haven't been harassing the horses. He was really terrified, and of course wanted to offer me up as a sacrifice. 

The good news is, I stayed on :loveshower: was able to sit deep in the Black Forest saddle and ride out the spook. No bucking TG. 

My fat pony is gone. Chivas has def lost a lot of weight, as they all have. He is even a bit on the thin side. I may need to move them all off the pasture so it can recover a bit. The question is where. 

Anyway, had a very pleasant ride after that. Chivas has lost much of his training, but I am committed to bringing us both back to fitness.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, thank you for that info. It helps. I was specifically wondering about neck reining as I ride one handed about 90% of the time.


I think the thing to consider is the weight of the reins. When I was trying Raya out, her owner used thick, pretty heavy rope reins and I had the impression they are pulling on the cross-under straps all the time, so not really giving full release...

The split reins that are sold with the bridle are quite light - maybe a bit too light... But I am new to riding one handed, so take this with a grain of salt. :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, not a grain of salt. That's important to consider and I wouldn't have thought of it. I ride in split reins, but they are made of very heavy harness leather. No particular reason, just what I'm used to.

I'm actually thinking of this bridle for Lacey. Seriously ear shy and HATES taking a bit. Once it's in her mouth she doesn't exactly fight it but doesn't appreciate it either. I have a little S Hack and she is ..... confused?..... with commands with it. Will tolerate it, but again, not ideal. I was reading about this bitless bridle and wondered if it was worth a try. And partly because I like trying new things to see how they do. I'm all for switching it up with the horses. I don't wear the same clothes or shoes everyday, why should they tolerate the same tack? Different tack for different means right?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, And partly because I like trying new things to see how they do. I'm all for switching it up with the horses. I don't wear the same clothes or shoes everyday, why should they tolerate the same tack? Different tack for different means right?


This is a great excuse for all my tack :mrgreen:

What do you want to try; I may have one :thumbsup:

No Dr. Cook's Bitless Bridle though as I always thought they looked overpriced. Let me know how you and Lacey like it 

I do have this little rope halter with rings that could possibly be rigged up like one. It is pink, so not really suitable for my boys and too big for Sassy. 

Mustang side pull rope halter with braided nose

can't get link to work


----------



## greentree

I am in the midst of maple syrple season.....it is a bit like child birth....you forget what a pain it is! I had a lovely ride on Spirit today. Went into the woods to check on the sap, then went down the road, as it is quite like a skating rink on a hill up there in the woods!
Before I rode, I contemplated one of PH's snazzy clip jobs, but settled for shampooing his tail and legs. His body came pretty white because most of his hair fell out! 
Tomorrow evening we have to, I mean get to, go to the meet and greet, smooze it or lose it, at the technology center.....oh, goody. Hopefully the winery will be there. It is the only way it is tolerable for me!! You all know that I do not give any mammals' rear parts about social media, right? I do not even understand the appeal of FB...much less Twitter, or what-evah!!
The funny thing was this guy trying to convince Diane that her livery needed his services....they put those large screen tv s in places and run multi media ads on them....at a livery stable???? Funny. At Proud Meadows, it was great. 

Better go check on my syrup!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Blue*, I've heard that some horses are really confused by a cross-under bridle, because of the extra pressure on the side as well...

If you go with a Dr Cook's, it's pretty pricey; especially the leather ones... But the leather seems to be of decent quality and is _almost_ soft enough out of the box. But then it is als available in biothane in a whole slew of colors:wink:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I googled that side pull halter. No, I use a rope halter on her with the knots on the nose. Only time I've needed to give a yank on it was when I tried to switch her to a web halter. Mistake. Put her old halter back on and let her know it was there. No problems after that.

Definitely looking for the Dr. Cook Bitless.


----------



## Blue

Swiss, I foiund one in my area used that was the "feaux leather" for a pretty reasonable price. I emailed him and just might try it to see.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Blue*, just wanted to recommend looking for a used one. If you get it, I am interested to hear what you (and Lacey) think about it.


----------



## Jan1975

Frless cracking up about your "fox hunt"! :lol: Sounds fun though! Interesting about the shoulder pain. I lift our box of tack to a top shelf @ the barn...maybe I should rethink that. 

SM - Well that marathon certainly isn't on my short list! :lol: I am sure runners in Switzerland are super fit though between the altitude and the hills! Nosy question: what language(s) do you speak? 

Twalker, sorry about the alignment issues! I hope things are feeling better soon. 

Greentree that story is so gross! Thank goodness that didn't happen to us. Yuck!

TJ I can't believe your dog took a steak! :rofl: I wonder if anyone saw her or if they just came out to check the grill and it was gone. Can you imagine? :rofl:

Phantom, that bunny story!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Geez, y'all, I just had to read 5 pages to catch up here. I think it's only been a day. :rofl:

Nothing new to report here. We are over the deer trauma but still haven't been to the barn since tonight was dance night. Tomorrow I am supposed to go to dinner w/ my teacher friends but thinking of ditching them for my horse.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Jan* and I thought you would start training for that marathon :lol:
There are plenty of flat areas in Switzerland as well and the altitude is not that bad (my parents live @ 2400 feet above sea level), but running (or sports in general) are very popular. And since gas is so expensive, you use your bike or walk for shorter distances :wink:

What languages do I speak? Swiss German, German (they are not the same as we Swiss like to point out :wink and English are fluent. My French used to be fluent, but since I don't use it often enough, I need a day or two to get to chatting. Reading is no problem... Italian? Let's say enough to be a tourist, order food and go on a date :icon_rolleyes: 

I would love to learn Spanish... I am just too lazy at the moment


----------



## Blue

I would soooo love to learn a language. Sadly I'm one of those unfortunate people that just never developed the "head" for a second language. Even when I was young, I just couldn't seem to catch on to spanish. Which is a shame here in Az because it's everywhere!


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> *Jan* and I thought you would start training for that marathon :lol:
> There are plenty of flat areas in Switzerland as well and the altitude is not that bad (my parents live @ 2400 feet above sea level), but running (or sports in general) are very popular. And since gas is so expensive, you use your bike or walk for shorter distances :wink:
> 
> What languages do I speak? Swiss German, German (they are not the same as we Swiss like to point out :wink and English are fluent. My French used to be fluent, but since I don't use it often enough, I need a day or two to get to chatting. Reading is no problem... Italian? Let's say enough to be a tourist, order food and go on a date :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I would love to learn Spanish... I am just too lazy at the moment


I love that you are fluent in 3 languages! That's so amazing. Do you speak Swiss German or German to your kids? My yoga teacher is German and she only speaks German to her kids, so they are fluent in both. I always thought that was a cool thing.


----------



## frlsgirl

Jan1975 said:


> I love that you are fluent in 3 languages! That's so amazing. Do you speak Swiss German or German to your kids? My yoga teacher is German and she only speaks German to her kids, so they are fluent in both. I always thought that was a cool thing.


Sometimes when I'm mad at my husband, I will only speak to him in German; he has no idea what I'm saying so I can tell him what I really think. He always says he wants to learn German but the only way to really learn a foreign language and have it stick is to listen to it and speak it daily.

I generally only speak German when I skype with my sister; so that's maybe 1 hour per month total. I often find myself frustrated because I'm searching for words and can't seem to find them.

So, I recently started watching German TV on Youtube;* SwissMiss & AnitaAnne*, these may sound familiar:

Lindenstrasse
Die Kinder vom Immenhof
Anna
Das Erbe von Guldenburg
Die Schwarzwald Klinik


----------



## greentree

Swiss, back in Texas I sang German folk songs in a gesangverein!! It was the oldest continuous group in the US, and it broke up after we left.....my heritage is German. My family is from Oldenburg. 

Ph, I thought you had rehomed Dream.....glad she is still with you to keep the boys in SHAPE!! Tootsie walked poor Chance all over the big pasture yesterday, with her tail in the air and...you know! He could not stop to get a bite of grass without her tormenting him!


----------



## SwissMiss

We speak mainly Swiss German at home, but don't force the kids to answer the same way. Ideally we would like them to speak Swiss German as well, but DS was very behind when he started kindergarten, so we backed off a bit. 
But hopefully he will get around to speaking all of it :wink:

It sounds like I am speaking lots of languages, but it's actually not that impressive... Swiss German doesn't exist as a written language, so German is introduced as soon as you start to read/write... French was mandatory starting in 4th grade and English - well, it comes easily if you live in the US :wink:

But yes, I like it 

Btw, Raya is alrady proficient in Swiss German :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Frls*Lindenstrasse still exists???? Wow...
But I have fond memories of the Immenhof series :wink:

Hubby is Swiss too, so this helps keeping it going... But if I speak German, I sound really strange :wink: and yes, not knowing words is very common :icon_rolleyes:

*Greentree* we have an annual German Fest in Gluckstadt. With Sauerkraut, Bratwurst and folk songs... It's quite entertaining :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

SwissMiss said:


> *Frls*Lindenstrasse still exists???? Wow...


Yes, would you believe they are about to air episode # 1568? I check Youtube daily as I'm anxiously awaiting the next episode. They do have some older episodes on their channel to help you get caught up, but I'm still missing a whole bunch of episodes; I haven't watched that show regularly since leaving Germany in 1994...


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Friday!!!

I am so impressed with those of you who speak multiple languages! I wish I could. DD is fluent in English and French and starts her first German class in Germany tonight. She will have to translate for me when I go visit this summer.

I am concerned about Koolio. When he was at the stable the BO said he had worms and wormed him. We also treated him for ulcers. He's been home now for a couple of weeks and I notice he's losing his topline even more and is quite pot bellied. I have him good quality feed and supplements and know that he will lose some not being worked, but I was surprised at how much and how fast. I wonder if he does have other worms that were not killed by the ivermectin he had last month. The BO treated him for bots, but I'm thinking maybe he has small strongyls or something that isn't killed by the ivermectin. I hope to get a fecal sample tonight and run it to the vet tomorrow. I don't know if I'm being overly sensitive or if he truly has a physical issue that was affecting his ability to perform when I had him at the stable. Now we are on the journey to find out more and having him home means I can treat what I need to.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Koolio said:


> I am concerned about Koolio. When he was at the stable the BO said he had worms and wormed him. We also treated him for ulcers. He's been home now for a couple of weeks and I notice he's losing his topline even more and is quite pot bellied. I have him good quality feed and supplements and know that he will lose some not being worked, but I was surprised at how much and how fast.


I will cross my fingers he comes up positive for some type of internal parasite, but if not, a Lyme multiplex would be my next step.

When Dream first had issues, the signs she showed were random loss of top line and moving not-quite-right under saddle going downhill. It was subtle enough that the vet didn't see anything doing flexions or anything else, and I was told she just needed "proper" work to improve her topline (Dream was owned by someone else at that point, so I had no choice in vets and this was back before ulcers were such a hot topic, or I suspect the vet may have suggested that as well).





I am also jealous of the multi-lingual among us. I took French in a school a million years ago, but have lost it since I never use it. When I went back to school to get my tech license, I took a Spanish class and it was a disaster (partly how the class was structured, but also think my older brain said no way). Being able to speak spanish is almost a necessity around here, but still not enough to motivate me to learn it. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## frlsgirl

Koolio said:


> Good morning and Happy Friday!!!
> 
> I am concerned about Koolio. When he was at the stable the BO said he had worms and wormed him. We also treated him for ulcers. He's been home now for a couple of weeks and I notice he's losing his topline even more and is quite pot bellied. I have him good quality feed and supplements and know that he will lose some not being worked, but I was surprised at how much and how fast. I wonder if he does have other worms that were not killed by the ivermectin he had last month. The BO treated him for bots, but I'm thinking maybe he has small strongyls or something that isn't killed by the ivermectin. I hope to get a fecal sample tonight and run it to the vet tomorrow. I don't know if I'm being overly sensitive or if he truly has a physical issue that was affecting his ability to perform when I had him at the stable. Now we are on the journey to find out more and having him home means I can treat what I need to.


Ana always looses some of her topline in the winter even if I try to work her about the same as in the summer; I've always wondered if it's because she burns more calories in the winter trying to stay warm? Hopefully, the fecal sample will tell you what's wrong with Koolio.


----------



## Celeste

Some horses do lose weight at their topline. My poor old Abby, now aged 29, has a big belly and is filled out otherwise except her topline. She is swayback, but it is beyond that. She is starting to show bones. She did this last year and it got way better with the summer grass. Assuming she stays with us and doesn't go on to horsey heaven due to age related issues, I will increase her senior feed next winter more than I did this year.

I think that I am running an old folks home for horses.............


----------



## greentree

Hopefully the fecal points to something! I have started only using ivermectin as a back up to Quest...when I use ivermectin first, I seem to have absolutely no results. 
(With the horses in standing stalls, the results are VERY easy to see!)

Well, the deal at Eyeconic is not tonight....there is a reason why the thing is titled "First Friday".....I had to point this out to DH! Maybe we will go dancing, since we were snowed out on Monday!


----------



## Eole

Dogs: Alto my bouvier des flandres was a food thief. She did steal a huge T-Bone steak from my only neighbour's grill. The guy was poor and it probably was his only meat that month. He lived in a shack a 1/4 mile past my home (dead end) We ended up buying him out when he got busted growing marijuana. The shack actually collapsed a few months later.

Blue: I have a biothane Dr Cook bitless bridle. Good quality, will last forever. Good for riding on long reins, neck reining, direct rein. It's not good for riding in contact all the time. Alizé responds well to it, but it lacks finesse if you do arena work. Eole absolutely hates it. It puts pressure on the poll and he goes nuts. You need a horse that yields the poll to pressure easily.

Koolio: how did DD learn French? Immersion school? Hope Koolio-horse has worms so you can treat and move on. Do you have Lyme in your province?

Language: I have a knack for language. My life is 100% in French. I learned advanced Chinese for fun (!). I know, crazy idea. I worked all over and learned local languages as much as I could. Sinhala in Sri Lanka (enough to teach it), Bambara in Mali, Inuktituk in the northern inuit communities (the toughest language ever), some Spanish.

I'm home nursing a bad cold, probably influenza. Hope the fever and headaches go away, as I'm on ER shifts all week end.
Sorry I can't comment on everyone, my brain is too fuzzy. I enjoy reading all of you. Haven't seen MR lately, did I miss? Stan has been gone a while now. Rick is often in my thoughts, hope life gets easier for him.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: hope you get to go dancing.

*Eole*: amazing all the languages you have learned!! hope you are feeling better soon, as I would imagine trying to treat patients while feeling poorly yourself is no fun at all.



While the weather was cooler than predicted (upper 20Fs, with a brisk wind), it wasn't snowing so I got George out anyway. I put the heartrate monitor on him, as I wasn't sure if his laziness in training was lack of want to or actual unfitness (he def is more forward going home, but not always.. so wasn't sure). I was able to see it was a bit of both, which helps me adjust my training plan.






























After finishing with George, I decided it was a good day to work with Phin on ponying. It was also going to be a good lesson in patience for Sultan, who had been very antsy the last few rides. I started out leading them side by side on the ground around the yard with me between them, Sultan on my left and Phin on my right. I had done that before bringing them in from the pasture, so didn't expect any issue. I then moved to leading from Sultan's left with Phin's rope across the front of the saddle and him on Sultan's right. Phin took to it with no concerns at all!











Next step was hopping on and moseying around the farm. I am pleased to report that Phin acted like he'd ponied every day of his life, keeping beside us with a nice slack line. Sultan, on the other hand, was something of a twit as he thought walking was entirely too slow. And then I had the audacity to *gasp* ask him to halt and _stand _a couple times. He barely survived. :icon_rolleyes:











We trotted a couple times and Phin was an angel. He even ignored Mia running all over around us. Sultan pouted and fussed and tossed his head, but he knew better than to really act out. At one point as we walked along, he thought about biting Mia, just to release some rage - what a turkey!











:loveshower:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey, it is the long lost over 40 girl, maybe lady. We don't want to think past that Oh yeah, I am only 39:wink: I know I am asking a lot of questions lately, but I am just wanting to get the riding thing right. Spring is right around the corner and I really want this spring, summer and fall to be the best riding season ever. I thought my Tucker saddle was good, but I am finding out that the tree does not accommodate the gaited horse. So, for Peaches I got this. Felt like giving it a try. I plan on replacing the Tucker eventually, but hope this will give me a little time. Do any of you know about this? I ordered and received it today. Can't wait to try it. What do you think? Hopefully, I got the pic.:icon_rolleyes: 

statelinetack.com > English Saddles & Tack > Item # E004133 

Wintec Comfort Saddle Pad With Lift


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> I thought my Tucker saddle was good, but I am finding out that the tree does not accommodate the gaited horse. So, for Peaches I got this.
> 
> Wintec Comfort Saddle Pad With Lift


When you say the Tucker isn't accommodating Peaches, what exactly isn't working with it? Is it too wide? Is it bridging? Is it not sitting level?

I am glad you are getting time in the saddle, though it stinks to be finding out your saddle isn't right as a result. Hope to see some pics from your rides!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey PH !3. The withers and shoulders are not the same as 3 gaited horses.(walk trot and canter.. There seems to be more motion in the shoulder. My Tucker hits her in a very bad place. A nerve in her withers is affected. Gaited horses are different and must have different shoulder allowance than other horses. I am hoping that this pad will give her some relief. I don't want to do any permanent damage. We are so ignorant when it comes to their needs. I just don't want her to be in pain.


----------



## ellen hays

All I know is that another type of saddle will be in Peaches near future Hope everyone has a good weekend. 

Any suggestings are appreciated.

Thanx.


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> The withers and shoulders are not the same as 3 gaited horses.. There seems to be more motion in the shoulder. My Tucker hits her in a very bad place. A nerve in her withers is affected. Gaited horses are different and must have different shoulder allowance than other horses.


A properly fitting saddle should not be interfering with the shoulder regardless of the gaits of the horse. A saddle does not need to be a "gaited horse saddle" in order to fit a gaited horse, it just needs appropriate for the horse in question. And if you think about all the different body types of gaited horses (think Paso Fino vs Tennessee Walker vs Icelandic), I cannot imagine a single saddle working for every gaited horse (any more that a single english saddle or western saddle would work for every horse).

This isn't the best pic ever, but it's a pic of me riding a friend's gaited horse in the same type of saddle we use on Sultan and George:












I know you really like your Tucker saddle and feel secure in it, so I am wondering what has happened that makes you think Peaches is in pain because of it.


----------



## Happy Place

So many story lines to follow!

Speaking of bunnies and dogs, I had a rescue basset who was let out into a fenced area at our cottage. I look out the window and she has something in her mouth! I ran out there and she just spit it out into my hand. Not one, not two but THREE baby bunnies without a mark on them! They were new borns and mom had escaped outside the fence. We were able to dry them off (bassets can slobber tons!) and push them through the fence at a waiting momma. They made it and rejoined the other babies!

I took German in HS and in college. I can speak and read some now, but it's slow. I never thought of looking on Youtube for German tv shows! I will have to check that out. I really want to learn Spanish and French. I love languages. I have dabbled, but French is pretty hard for me. I found a set of courses I can take for teachers only to learn spanish. It's cheap, runs during the summer and I can get continuing ed credits for it. That may be what I do this summer.

I did a bunch of ground work with River today. It was 57 degrees with 20-30 mph winds! We were in the indoor arena and it was just howling. He didn't care. We practiced backing, yielding hind quarters, bending and dropping his head. He did really well. He was a ****** to get a bridle on again. We practiced that multiple times. He's not mean or aggressive, just lifts his head, backs up, total avoidance moves. He doesn't really like his muzzle messed with. We are scheduling a float just to be sure everything is ok.

Sunday I am going to a tack swap. Hoping to find a new bit, some reins, maybe a bridle. I'm searching through my stuff to see what I want to sell. So far I have a loose ring snaffle bit, 3 halters, some pony size rainbow reins, a lunge line and maybe some shipping boots. Does anyone here use shipping boots? Mine are old and for a full size horse. They are probably a bit too tall for Mr. River.


----------



## Jan1975

HP Glad you had a good workout w/ River! He sounds like such a nice horse. It was really windy here too today. 

Phantom, you are so good at getting out to ride every day! I haven't been in over a week. How dare you ask your horse to just STAND there! :lol:

Eole, amazing how many languages you know, wow! Sorry you are sick.  THere's so much going around right now it seems. Get better soon!!

SwissMiss, my yoga teacher's kids were also a bit delayed in the early grades but they caught up and were top of their class by the time I had them in JH. 

Koolio, I hope you figure out what's causing Koolio's distress. Poor guy. 

I was bummed not to go to the barn today but I just felt weird again today (I'm not pregnant if you are thinking that :lol. I woke up feeling full and bloated, and by the afternoon my stomach felt better but I felt feverish & had body aches. I'm feeling okay now. I'm wondering if it's what my daughter had Tues. because she kept saying she was full from the night before. I thought it was just one of the weird things she says but now I'm wondering. 

Despite not feeling well I worked until 6. My daughter was there playing with two other staff members' kids and having a blast, so I figured since she was happy I may as well bust out some work. 

Tomorrow a.m. we are going to look at, and probably get, our new greyhound! I'm so excited and nervous too. It's been a really long time since I intentionally got a new dog. Our last two were foster fails. We adopted our first greyhound around 2000 I think, so 15 years ago. Wow!


----------



## Koolio

Jan - I am sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. Hopefully it passes quickly. So exciting about your Greyhound!! Have you picked one yet, or are you waiting for the dog to pick you. 

Ellen - the saddle shouldn't be interfering with this shoulders in any horse. It sounds like yours is riding too far forward. One thing worth checking is how the girth / cinch lines up. If the girth doesn't fall straight down around the horses natural girth, it will pull the saddle forwards or backwards. My dressage saddle slides forward on Himmy because the billets are too far back. As the girth slides forward, the saddle creeps up to her shoulders. If you can adjust the point of attachment on the billet or cinch straps coming off the saddle, you may be able to get a better fit. Maybe a saddle maker can add an extra strap for you?

Eole - I am sorry to hear you are sick too! Should you be working on the weekend, especially in the ER if you think you have the cold / flu??
DD was in French Immersion all through school, so she is certified (DELF) as fluent in French. We put her in French Immersion for the smaller class sizes and because my good friend and colleague is a French Immersion teacher (taught DD science all through high school). We are so glad we did as it is such an advantage for her to have a second language. Hopefully after a year in Germany she will have a third.

Phantom - as always, I am envious of the amount of riding you get to do!

HappyPlace - the tack swap sounds fun! I'm glad to hear River is doing well.


----------



## Koolio

Why don't horses poop when you are trying to get a sample, but poop 4 times when you are trying to leave behind a clean barn or arena??

IF, I get a sample from Koolio, I'll take it in to the vet tomorrow to see if we can learn something. I think there is also a faecal test they can do to check for hind-gut ulcers. It is also possible he is just losing muscle from not working and moving minimally on the icy ground, but I want to rule out anything else. Tomorrow I hope to put them out in the big field a bit where it is more snow than ice so they can get some exercise.

I have another saddle to try on Himmy tomorrow. It is a Windsor Elite from England. They get good reviews, but it isn't nearly as nice as the Hastilow I am also trying but it's also only 1/3 of the price. I haven't ridden in the Windsor yet. 
I rode in the Hastilow twice this week and will again tomorrow. It is very comfy, fits Himmy well and puts me in a good position. The only problem is that it is $3k and I haven't sold my Equipe yet... I want a quality saddle that fits well, but they are so expensive! I'd consider ordering one from the US as they seem cheaper there, but with shipping and the horrendous exchange rate, I don't think I'll come out ahead.

There is a Straightness Training clinic at the stable in April. My coach is big on ST and the horses she's used it with have shown great results in building soundness, collection and better top-lines. The clinic is expensive as the instructor is flying in from Amsterdam, so I am just auditing but I'm excited to attend and hope it will help all of my horses.

I hope everyone has a great weekend and those of you who are unwell get feeling much better soon!


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio, the ST clinic sounds great! I don't really know anything about it but it sounds interesting. It's always good to take in more info! I hope the saddle works out...although maybe not given the price tag. It's such a hard thing to find a good saddle! 

The dog will pick us, I suppose. They have 25-ish dogs all ready to go, so whichever one we like, we take. I've seen their pictures, but of course a picture doesn't tell you much. I need to meet them and see their little faces in person.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,

I've been a bit absent lately, but have been reading all the posts.

Koolio, I really hope the fecal shows the problem. Don't forget that tapeworm and encysted strongles don't show in faeces though. It's worrying when you can see that they're not right, but you can't work out why :sad:

All you language experts!! Wow! I speak English, American English and Australian English . I have a few words in lots of languages thanks to the backpackers that work on the farm. Mostly I know "hello" "work faster" assorted swear words and "cheers!" (In Estonian it sounds rather naughty!) 

We had a very rare day off today, so we spent the afternoon at the beach, fishing. Only got a few small ones, but it was fun! This is our closest beach. You need to drive for an hour and a half on dirt roads and the last five km is all 4wd on sand tracks in the bush. Lots of fun! Bonus is there were only two other people on the beach for about 10km in both directions.


----------



## Jan1975

Vicki, I speak ******* English, does that count as anything? :rofl:

That beach pic is STUNNING!


----------



## ellen hays

quote=phantomhorse13;8692098]A properly fitting saddle should not be interfering with the shoulder regardless of the gaits of the horse. A saddle does not need to be a "gaited horse saddle" in order to fit a gaited horse, it just needs appropriate for the horse in question. And if you think about all the different body types of gaited horses (think Paso Fino vs Tennessee Walker vs Icelandic), I cannot imagine a single saddle working for every gaited horse (any more that a single english saddle or western saddle would work for every horse).

This isn't the best pic ever, but it's a pic of me riding a friend's gaited horse in the same type of saddle we use on Sultan and George:












I know you really like your Tucker saddle and feel secure in it, so I am wondering what has happened that makes you think Peaches is in pain because of it.[/quote]

*PH13 * I never realized it before, but the saddle tilts forward. The front of the saddle sits at an angle on Peaches shoulders and doesn't look like it sits evenly across her back. I do really like it, because of how comfortable it is for me. It might work fine with this new pad I bought and if so then maybe there is no need for a new saddle. The pad is thicker at the front and feels like it would be comfortable for Peaches. Could be I am just getting fidgety due to being inside too much this winter. I know sometimes I really seem like I clueless. If so please overlook me. I know that I come up with some off the wall things.  Thanx for the input.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Impressive how many multilingual riders here! I used to be fluent in Spanish but without practice (unless you count Spanish swear words), I've lost it. 

*Jan*, Hope greyhound selection goes well and that you feel better! You too *Eole* - it's that time of year. I usually use Airborne during this time and it helps. Watch me get violently ill tomorrow just for saying that....
*Ellen, VR*: Great pics! Esp beach one - it's a never a bad day when you're at the beach is it?
*Koolio*, Hope you get a sample soon! hahaa they must know when you need it for medical reasons and hold it in 
*HP*, Sounds like a very successful ride with River! Tack swap, oh man, that sounds like fun. 

Question: My saddle arrived yesterday (woohoo!) and there's a very small hole in the front part. My instructor will condition/oil it, etc and inspect it - but anyone have experience or had someone patch a hole? 

Lesson yesterday went well until I tried to canter. My body keeps wanting to go forward and I cannot keep my heels down. I think my entire body is tensing - and I need to keep stretching but doesn't help that my calves are tight and sore. Wow, thought I was somewhat in shape until I started riding! Anyone else had these issues when you first started cantering? Lilly is a very bouncy horse in general but I know it's really me and needing to relax, lean back a bit/deep in my seat and keep my heels down. Lila did much better - she wasn't anxious at all! Her first time on Galaxy, a former show horse who is the school favorite. But you can tell age is catching up to him, he's not as active as he was once but he's a wonderful horse to learn on.

Weather is a gorgeous sunny 60s - drove with DH to the house this morning and alleluia, drywall is finally up! Got to see outline of pool, too - so excited but we still got ways to go. DH meets with super this afternoon while I take my eldest daughter to see Phantom of the Opera. Love mother/daughter time! Have a great weekend all!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*HP*, BUNNY STORY hahaaaa - we got to old 2 very fat cute bunnies yesterday at the barn after lessons. Mine pee'd on me hahaa - Lila was so in love!! Bet getting that baby bunny was so fun for your dogs though.


----------



## ellen hays

*Koolio* Thanx for the advice. I will check the girth and straps to see where they fall when I put the saddle on Peaches next time.:thumbsup:.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Ellen* I know too well what you mean about second-guessing your saddle...

Same here. I am riding Raya currently in a Peruvian saddle I have on loan and was actually considering buying it, until I discovered the dry areas after the ride...
Last time I just had a 1" wool pad underneath, today I used the traditional set-up, with wool pad and a leather pad on top:
Aaaand, I am still getting the same dry area :x The only difference is, i don't get that distinct sweaty "line" between the tree and the spine. But maybe this was just due to less sweating today - last time she was soaked!

So I tried to snap a pic and put it up here... It is hard to see, but again, the whole area of the tree is just dry :confused_color:
Again, she was eager to move, navigated some steep hills (as steep as they are in MS :wink, stepping over fallen trees - no sign of discomfort or resistance...







I'm just unsure... And my riding instructor is in the hospital, so she can't really help me either...

I don't want to buy the saddle if it doesn't fit!

HELP!


----------



## SwissMiss

In case anybody is wondering how a Peruvian saddle (sans pads) looks, here is a pic of it:
It's the best one I have, but I cringe a bit when seeing it: it is a bit too forward and the girth is completely messy . No riding is done like that :neutral:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*ellen*: I will _always _pay attention to what you say. I don't think being concerned for Peaches is silly or bad, and I hope my comments didn't come across that way. I just hoped to save you some worry (and expense!) if I could. Its not uncommon to need to tweak things, so hopefully that riser pad you found will be perfect.

*HP*: have fun at the tack swap!! i can never come home empty-handed from places like that.. 

*Vicki*: that beach looks amazing. did you go for a swim? my parents are currently on a tour of New Zealand and your country and I am insanely jealous.

*Jan*: can't wait to see what dog you picked!!

*Koolio*: look forward to your clinic report. I have never heard of that type of training, but learning new things is always great.

*SM*: I don't know quite what to think about those sweat patterns, but would also not like them. did they look like this when you did the pad the other way too? (and how the heck do you get your leg over that cantle when you mount? i would kill myself.)


Today my DH wins the awesome hubby award. We are hosting a dinner this evening for members of a hunting club he is a member of (we do it yearly). So I expected to spend the day cleaning the house, garage and barn in prep for company. We were only about 2/3s done when Gina called to ask if I could ride. I started to tell her I couldn't, but DH interrupted and said go!

It's sunny and 60F (SIXTY!!) outside!!! 





























People should be arriving any time to start cooking (least I don't have to do that). Hope everyone is having a great weekend! :wave:


----------



## Blue

*Vicki*, beautiful!

*Ellen*, not so off the wall. We are all concerned about saddle fit. That's why I love this new pad I got for Dutch. It's the one with pockets that I can pad or take out.


*Swiss*, are you riding very forward? Do you tend to lean forward? Have you tried a built up pad. Looks like the saddle might fit ok, but be sinking in those wither pockets.

*Eole*, hope you're feeling better

*Phantom*, Yeah I think your DH and mine are about neck and neck. Hope you had a nice ride


----------



## corgi

Just taking a moment to post some pics. Will come back later and write some more. 

Got some horsey time in today. Just hanging around with my equines and a little bareback and Bridleless riding in the round pen.


----------



## VickiRose

Good morning!

I'm not sure who asked, but no didn't go for a swim. There's a lot of strong currents and rips along this stretch of coastline. There is one tiny section where we were that you could swim in, but I didn't get in. 

Ellen, Swiss, I'm the same with my saddle. I worry about the fit all the time. I need to get it checked again as Boston is still being very unwilling under saddle. Could also be he needs chiro, or it could be that he doesn't want to leave Rose. Im going to try to find time today to get on him in the paddock and leave Rose loose. If it's just attachment to Rose that is holding him back, he should be more willing to move!

Phantom, I think your hubby is a keeper!

Corgi, nice pics. Looks a bit muddy there!


----------



## Jan1975

Our family is in love!

























Introducing Olga! (not sure if we're keeping that name or not, any suggestions??) She's only two but soooo sweet!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Got a lot of catching up to do. Haven't been able to peek in for a few days. 

Wanted to share our 60* day! The sun felt SO good! It was extremely windy, gusts up to 35 mph, so I just hand walked them.

Decided to do some groundwork with Jay as he has been a bit of a tart lately. He needed to be reminded who was the 'boss mare' in the relationship. Amazing what a little 'move your feet' can do for a horse. 

The picture of him is at the end of our session. LOL

All the snow, except the piles from plows, is about gone! Now we are slogging around in muck!


----------



## Eole

*NM*, I love the light of the Sunset in those pictures.

*Jan*: congratulations on the new addition to the family. Kids must be pretty excited. I can't see the pictures, I think my internet is too slow tonight, too much traffic.

*Swiss*: the dry area doesn't bother me, but the wet area on the withers does. Maybe too much pressure on the wither after adding another pad?

*Vicky*: the beach is so beautiful, looks like heaven to me. Used to be an avid sea kayaker: discovering islands and secluded beaches was fun.

*Koolio*


> Should you be working on the weekend, especially in the ER if you think you have the cold / flu??


 You are totally right. Wish I could have crawled back under the covers this morning... It involved wearing a mask and lots of disinfectant all day long. Wish I had someone to cover for me, but on a week end on such short notice, "mission impossible". I'm self employed and responsible for the shifts I'm scheduled to do.

*PH*, how was dinner?

Weather is sh**tty. Lots of snow, then rain, then deep freeze (meaning, ice everywhere). Rinse and repeat. Third time in a row. Very unusual winter so far. We still have a thick snow cover. 
Going to be early so I can survive another work day tomorrow.


----------



## Koolio

Eole - sorry you are having such a crummy weekend...  I hope you get feeling better and that your weather improves soon.

Jan - I cannot see the pics of your new dog, only blue boxes with question marks. 

Nicker - it looks like you had a good day with Jay.

Corgi - its good to see you are getting in some horse time. Isabella looks great.

Phantom - I am envious to see green there!! It still looks like a frozen wasteland here with treacherous ground. I hate to wish for spring too soon as we need moisture for the summer crops.

Swiss - I hope your riding instructor is OK! Saddle fit is so frustrating and it is also frustrating wondering why a horse doesn't want to go forward. 

I tried two saddles today and both were "nopes". The Hastilow was pretty close, but not for the kind of money they are asking since I can get a new Zaldi for around the same money made to fit. Once Himmy is in shape and loses her winter fur and flab, I will try again. I plan to have the Zaldi rep out to do a fitting in April, as Himmy should be in better condition by then. For now, I will focus on training and conditioning and I can use my old synthetic western for that. In a pinch for a show (If I ever get to one), I can use my DD's saddle. It doesn't fit Himmy well (fits me awesome), but for a 5 minute class, we can make it work.

I got the faecal tests back on Koolio already and its negative. I also tested Sally, who has been home the whole time and hers is negative as well. The test does not detect bots or encysted parasites. They were recently wormed with Ivermectin, so bots should not be an issue. The next step is to have Koolio scoped to check for ulcers and encysted worms. He needs his teeth done anyways, so I will plan to do it all at once so we only have one sedation. He is less prone to using his back on his own,so his topline may be falling faster now that he's not being ridden. Once the ground is better, I will do some in-hand work (hopefully I will learn some good stuff at the clinic) and get him trotting over poles and up hills to build up his muscling again. I was very worried about him the other night, but today he seems more normal again. I'm starting to think I am a hypochondriac about these crazy horses... There is just too much information out there, and too many "qualified" people giving advice that it is difficult to know what to do...


----------



## Happy Place

The puppy pictures didn't post! We need to meet OLGA!!!!

It was beautiful today. 58 and sunny. It was pretty breezy, but oh so nice. With that warm weather came lots of mud! My boy was a hot mess. He rolled and had mud everywhere, even clumps in his ears!
[/ATTACH]
View attachment 762002


We had a paint party! I was not mounted up yet.
View attachment 762018


I rode outdoors for the first time on River. We walked out around the property a bit. He was wonderful! Neighbor was firing a gun (target practice), traffic noise from the freeway, mares saying hello, River could care less. He was just happy to be out. He was more forward moving too, loved that! I have a very short video, have to figure out how to post it.


----------



## Happy Place

Let's try this.

https://youtu.be/rvjv6xdp24Y


----------



## VickiRose

I can't see pics either Jan, but I'm sure she's lovely!

Koolio, you could always treat for encysted strongles anyway? But if you are planning to scope him for ulcers too, it might be better to wait and see what comes up. As you said, it might just be him not using his topline as he isn't ridden as much.

Eole, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Happy Place

*Let me try this one more time!*


----------



## VickiRose

Happy, wow! Love the muddy River...bet that was fun to brush out!


----------



## Koolio

VickiRose said:


> Koolio, you could always treat for encysted strongles anyway? But if you are planning to scope him for ulcers too, it might be better to wait and see what comes up. As you said, it might just be him not using his topline as he isn't ridden as much.


My vet suggests scoping first as the treatment is expensive and there is always a concern about developing resistance. Given that we had treated for ulcers, a scope might be worthwhile to pinpoint what we are dealing with. I'll give him a week to see if his demeanour continues to improve or stay better. If not, I'll get him in sooner than later. Otherwise, I'll book it when it is more convenient and have his teeth done too.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I too have lots of mud with the quick thaw going on here.
Did not have the wind so much today but about 63 or so degrees.
Worked on installing all the fancy crown moldings and such in the kitchen today.
Still have not reworked 1 of 2 bedrooms in the basement yet.
Took note of all the Spring yard work this morning.
I will be in good shape this year, not too much to be done.
3 trees are down in the woods, summertime firewood project.

I am determined to be able to drive the tractor around the perimeter of the horse field this year.
It will involve a good bit of cleanup it is impassable right now.
Seems I do the best outdoor work when it is really warm out.

Driveway is a wreck of twisted fallen limbs.
That will be an easy weekend with a few burn barrels going.
It sounds like a lot but will be easily managed.

Watching "A Million Ways to Die in the West", funny flick it is.
Time to Pour some Corn!

The aquarium science project is still going on.
New LED lighting completed, new filter construction has begun.
I build all this junk myself or I couldn't afford it.
Tomorrow the scale must be brought out to weigh fertilizer compounds again.
This is the chemistry part of the science project.

I can't wait until I can begin my Camping Commentary.
1st Spring ride and Coggins clinic is 3rd week of March.
Typically for me it will still be to cold to camp.

Night All:


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Finally caught up on here! 

Wow! A lot of saddle fitting! Western fitting I can help with, but would need more pictures. Close up, from the front and back view. The biggest thing I learned was when you run your hand underneath the front of the saddle and feel for the tree near the withers and shoulder blades, does it feel TIGHT? At first I thought how would I know? But when I got a saddle that wasn't tight....I knew!

Here is a great video I watched a few time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3knxCCLKjQ

Is it Swiss with the Palomino? Sorry....can't remember all you newer people. I was always told that the dry spots meant something.....could your saddle be bridging b/c your horse has such prominent withers? Is the saddle touching the withers? I would need a picture from the front view. NO saddle pad.

MR, you had been on my mind. Glad to hear from you. 

Koolio, hope you find what is ailing Koolio. Hoping it's nothing but winter time blues.

HP....can you say M.U.D.???? 

Ellen, pictures of your Tucker on Peaches please. Can't help if we can't see things. Did you ever say why you thought it didn't work besides that she is gaited? Is the saddle back far enough? Many people place the saddle too far forward on the shoulders.

Been busy this week....union negotiations, started Therapy dog training again, RS met...and in between running to the barn to make sure the snow hadn't packed in Jay's feet.

Yesterday had a meeting for an extra curricular teacher group I belong to. It was nice being out, dressed in non-teacher, non-barn clothing, and mixing with teachers from other districts that actually DO SOMETHING! 

Met with my newest RS group and we started our checking accounts! LOL So much fun! We didn't get done, so we met Friday at lunch. That says I like it....I never give up my lunch any more! :wink:


----------



## NickerMaker71

POsted above, as I thought I would lose it.

Three huge projects yet to start at work. :sad: I just have to buckle down and choose one and start!

Last night was the 'dinner' that set the whole 'out of the loop' thing for me last year with the co-workers. Wonder how that went..... DH was out of town, and I was hanging with a guy names Jay when the dinner started. Yep, exactly where I wanted to be! 

Left 315 speechless Friday. DH had brought home extra wings the night he cooked at the local pub. 315 loves them and DH said to take them to work, so I dropped them off at 315's door and said enjoy! He literally was speechless. :rofl::rofl:

NOw I am just rambling about stupid stuff.....so I need to go.

Have a great day all! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:

P.S. someone asked how my little dog poos in all that snow.....very carefully! She's not a fan. As soon as it hits the snow, she RUNS off! LOL


----------



## greentree

The rain that was supposed to start Friday evening has finally gotten here, along with thunder boomers! 
Yesterday was kind of a "finally" day.....I finally got to ride, finally got to shampoo a couple of the horses, finally got to try my new crafty prototype, I finally got to go dance! 
I did Lucy's feet, clipped her pretty face(not a show clip, even though it is always so tempting because she looks SO nice clipped). Decided to get the treeless saddle out, since I have not used it since early fall. This morning, my inner thighs are NOT thanking me fo that......It took a good bit of grooming, since she was caked in mud. 
Kelli, my border collie, was "helping" me, so I lunged Lucy a bit, so that a collie flying off of a rock or out of a cedar tree would not be an excuse. Kelli helped by running around the outside of Lucy's circle. Lucy was so non-chalant about the whole thing that I took her back in a put the saddle on. 

I had to rinse a bit of sweat off, so I added a bit of shampoo, and got her nicely clean, then decided I could work on Tootsie. Did HER feet, saddled her after blanketing the barn with her hair...even the brown hair is coming out in clumps....worked on a couple of walk and trot things in the arena, then went up in the woods to check the sap buckets. 

At the first tree, I got her close enough to lift the lid on one (there are 3 buckets hanging on this tree), so I was kind of hanging off the side a bit, when she decided to check the other bucket herself!! When it rattled, she lept up what seemed like 6 feet and sideways, and I managed to go WITH her, and stay on! Then I had to turn that into a lesson. 

We went up the rocky side trail, and across to the other woods, then down the road. It took us a while to get in the driveway, as she was in a hurry...so BACK down we would go, to the corner. I think we did this 3 times before she calmly made the turn. When we got to the barn, we went to the arena and cantered some circles. The mare is too fit, and I have not even started working her. 

Gave her a not so quick going over with the tiny bit of shampoo that I had....

Funny how our perspective changes so easily.....I checked the AERC ride calender yesterday, and my old riding pal Cristo is managing Alabama Yellowhammer. I groaned because it is 5 HOURS away, and DH said, "that's not bad....like going to Dallas...." . Yeah, like going to Dallas!! Not from HERE to Dallas, but Brenham...
So, Alabama is a definite maybe....AA...I can bring a horse for you. Get those rear end callouses built up!!!


----------



## Jan1975

NM, glad you had fun w/ the extra-curricular group! I hope negotiations go well. Does it seem nasty so far? We just went through a pretty tough negotiation cycle that nearly ended in a strike. We JUST got a contract last month for this school year, if that tells you anything. We ended up with our first raise on the base in over 8 years, but it's only 1% and next year 0%. But, they came after our planning time hard so we were lucky to keep the planning time we have. Funny about 3:15. Kill 'em with kindness, right? 

Greentree glad you were able to give your horses some TLC & grooming! I hope your legs feel better soon. I know what you mean by the inner thigh thing! That happens to me too when I ride bareback. 

Koolio, bummer about the saddles! And I guess good news about the worms, although maybe it would've been nice to have found something to treat. Hopefully he starts acting like his normal self soon!

HP I love your pics! And YAY for River doing so well outside! 



Maryland, you are certainly keeping busy!

Let me try the pics again. It might have been the privacy settings on my album as they show up for me:






































Yesterday I rode Casper and I felt so off. Do you ever feel just completely awkward on a horse? I'm not sure if it's because I had a week off of riding or if it's because I wasn't feeling great the day before or what. Running is that way for me too...sometimes it's great and sometimes it's horrid and usually it's in the middle. I am due for a great ride after yesterday. I felt like I couldn't even post! Plus it was 60 degrees outside and sunny and I was dying to be outside, but it was SO muddy outside that I had to stay in the indoor. I did ride the loop of their driveway a bit, but every time I went in the grass he sank in like 4 inches.


----------



## greentree

I must have missed a page or two again!!

Jan, that dog is DARLING! Looks like she fits right in.


----------



## Celeste

I have a question about greyhounds. If you let them loose off leash for a walk, do they just run like crazy and never come back?


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste said:


> I have a question about greyhounds. If you let them loose off leash for a walk, do they just run like crazy and never come back?


Pretty much. They have NO recall and you cannot train them to come when called off leash. They will eventually get tired and let you catch them, but they can go SO fast that they could be miles from home by the time that happens. They also run stupid--not looking where they're going. This means they will often get hit by cars, or run INTO a car, which one of mine did once (he survived). Our whippet is the same way so we're pretty used to it.


----------



## Celeste

I think I'll just stick to my stray mutt. A dog that you can't let off leash for a second is more work than I want to deal with. Your new dog is beautiful though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Pretty much. They have NO recall and you cannot train them to come when called off leash. They will eventually get tired and let you catch them, but they can go SO fast that they could be miles from home by the time that happens. They also run stupid--not looking where they're going. This means they will often get hit by cars, or run INTO a car, which one of mine did once (he survived). Our whippet is the same way so we're pretty used to it.


My sister had a greyhound when she lived in Boston. He refused to potty on the leash :icon_rolleyes: They walked him on the bike path and would unclip his leash so he could potty, then they would snap it back on when he was done. 

Not exactly a recall, but he was good about it. 

However, one day she was getting off the T in town and slipped (she has MS) unfortunately dropping the leash. Don't know what he saw but he was off like a shot. Fortunately there were enough people on the stairs that slowed him down so I was able to catch him. We decided it was better not to tell her DH


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Funny how our perspective changes so easily.....I checked the AERC ride calender yesterday, and my old riding pal Cristo is managing Alabama Yellowhammer. I groaned because it is 5 HOURS away, and DH said, "that's not bad....like going to Dallas...." . Yeah, like going to Dallas!! Not from HERE to Dallas, but Brenham...
> So, Alabama is a definite maybe....AA...I can bring a horse for you. Get those rear end callouses built up!!!


THE YELLOWHAMMER!! That is right near me!! 

:loveshower::loveshower:

If you come I will crew for you and save you a perfect parking spot and everything!! 

Wait; do you mean bring ME a horse to RIDE in the YELLOWHAMMER?? 

*faints* 

:dance-smiley05: Not sure I am up to an actual ride, but will faithfully bounce on my purple chair ball thingy everyday. 

How about we do a trade? You can take Dram home with you :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: Olga is Beautiful and looks thrilled to have her very own boy!! Love those grins on both of them! 

Hope you get feeling better soon. Have you considered you just might be doing a little too much?? 

*Nicker*: saddle video is great, sure helps a lot. Wonderful pictures of Jay! You are really good at those effects. Lots of water in those pictures

Good job shaking up Mr. 3:15! Keep him guessing, lol

*Happy*: River looks rather cute muddy! Hope you have a nice mud brush handy. How did the tack swap go? I wish there was something like that here. 

I may load up my tack and bring it to the YellowHammer. Might be able to sell some stuff there. Providing I get the van back...

*Koolio*: Good you were able to get a sample. Was going to say next time you need one just load him up (or show him the trailer). Have never known a horse not to poop when they see a trailer :wink:

Hope everything turns out well. Are you going to get the Lymes' test? 

Saddle fitting is such a pain, especially on a smaller horse. 

*Eole*: sorry the weather is not cooperating. We have had some crazy weather too. Nearly 70 degrees today! 

Hopefully you will be feeling better too. Working sick is really not fun at all. I don't know many in Health care that call in sick very often. 

Now the patients are a whole other story. Sometimes they get admitted for the most minor things, like my favorite "pain management" Jeez. 

*Phantom*: Your DH is fabulous and you are such a cute couple. Lucky to get to ride with company coming! 

Any chance you would come to the Yellowhammer??? It's closer than Florida


----------



## phantomhorse13

*corgi*: your mare is so clean! glad you got some riding time.

*Jan*: Olga is gorgeous!! What eyes. I am not a fan of human names for animals, so I would change it.  Has any names resonated with you or the family?

*NM*: glad you got out to enjoy the weather too. now the wind can start drying all that slop up.

*Eole*: sorry to hear you still aren't feeling well. hope your shifts weren't too crazy.

*Koolio*: hope you can find some answers for Koolio without making yourself crazy. i think we all worry about our ponies and certainly wouldn't call you a horsey hypochondriac!

*HP*: Love the River pics! sounds like his personality is exactly what you were looking for, behaving so well with all the things going on.

*MR*: good to hear from you! hope all your home projects get finished up so that when the weather improves, it will not delay your saddle time.

*greentree*: sounds like a very productive day! i look forward to the weather improving enough I can bathe our filthy crew. i am jealous of your potential trek to Yellowhammer as I have heard such nice things about that ride! please take lots of pics.

*AA*: Yellowhammer may be closer than Florida, but its not my horses that I am riding in Florida. Let me tell you I would rather do that ride than FITS (a florida ride which has FEI [email protected] too) any and every day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

The dinner went very well last night, with plenty of food and lots of laughing. People didn't leave until well past my bedtime, so it was nice to be able to sleep in a bit this morning. After doing the last bit of cleanup and a leisurely breakfast, it was time to tack up.

I had decided it would be a nice break for Phin to finally get to have some company. He was super mellow even when Sultan was being silly and spooking at things. The weather was still unusually warm at 48F, though it was cloudy and quite damp when we left. The sun peeked out off and on though, which was just lovely.


----------



## Happy Place

Tack swap was fun. I sold a loose ring snaffle for $5.00, Bought a nylon bridle with reins and a pony sized bit for $5.00 and put that bit on the table to sell! I also got a pair of both an e reins. They are new and buttery soft! Next month I hope to buy a matching bridle. This old guy makes all the tack himself. He showed me a pic if the harness he uses to drive with during hunting season. Hi viz orange!

I also picked up a full cheek double jointed happy mouth bit for $10.00! I think River will be very happy with that. I'll try that out tomorrow.


----------



## Blue

Hey all. 

Another question on the Dr. Cooks bitless bridle. I found one right here in town for pretty reasonable. Fitted it to Lacey but haven't been able to ride in it yet. Going out pretty soon to try that out.

My question is, when I trail ride I usually just fit my bridle over my halter. That way if we stop for lunch or whatever its a simple matter of tying up. Is it advisable to do that with this Dr. Cooks? I use a simple rope halter.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*HP*, Glad you had a great tack swap! Hope River likes the new bit.
*Jan*, Olga is a doll! She looks so happy already. Hope you don't have to chase her if she gets loose - hahaaa, wow, that'd be hard or perhaps since you run anyway, no problem for you!
*PH*, Sounds like a wonderful night and ride!! Luv that shadow pic.
*NM*, That was me asking how a small dog poos in the snow. My deep question of the day lol.
*AA*, Close call re: the dog who got loose from the leash! 

No ride today - rescheduled to watch classic dressage - one rider was Prix St. Georges level. Last 2 were introductory, good for me to watch. Lila was kinda bored, was too technical for a 9 yr old I guess! Dropped off my saddle for my instructor to fix up - need to order name plate. When it's all oiled and prepped, I can't wait to start learning English! I'll try to sneak in a practice ride before lessons this weekend. Very warm today - 76 degrees and sunny but nice breeze. Wished I had time to ride and watch show but had to clean toilets. My glamorous life as a mom


----------



## Jan1975

Phantom, great pics/video of your ride, as always!! Funny how sometimes the horses are spooky and sometimes they aren't in the same exact places. Glad you had fun @ dinner!

HP, glad you did so well @ the tack swap! Sounds like fun!!

Maria, bummer you had to miss a ride! And cleaning toilets...no thanks. My son usually cleans ours. He has to do 1 chore a day for free (beyond that we may pay), and sometimes he'll choose cleaning toilets over something simple like doing dishes. He really hates doing dishes for some reason.

Olga is doing great so far! She's soooo sweet. All greyhounds are, at least the ones I've met. 

I rode Casper today and it went so much better! I'm not sure if it was him or me or both but it was great. I timed myself and we trotted for 20 minutes. That is a long time. :lol: I was running out of ideas after about the 100th serpentine and circle. I also did some up-up-down and down-down-up posting and some sit-trotting. It wasn't so physically hard at the time but now my thighs are talking!! Then we rode around the driveway a bit just to get outside. It was still pretty warm but not 60 like yesterday! 

Okay, off to play stuffed cats with my daughter. Also known as the game in which she tells me what to do and I have to make the cats do it. :lol:


----------



## corgi

Blue,

Check out the bitless bridles at Advantage Horsemanship

These are what we use and it solves the problem of having to use a rope halter under the bridle. It IS a rope halter with an attachment for a lead rope.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Evening all!

Had a nice productive day. Fed, grocery shopped, teeny nap, then out again to the barn to ride.

Nice day, partly cloudy with a slight breeze, about 47*.

Jay did a really nice job. Was warming up with our jogs, stops, an maneuvers then I noticed R and D far off across the field. I stopped and waited for them. Jay was a champ waiting patiently as they approached.

R said he isn't typically jealous of other's horses, but knew their horses would have never stood and waited as two other approached. I was like....really? But of course I guess his horse was being an a$$. Spring is in the air!!! 

I also wonder...do they do ground work? I suspect not. I do not know a lot of ground work stuff...but enough to get Jay's feet moving and to get his head back in the game. I still am amazed at how the ground work affects their attitudes. I wonder if R did ground work with his horse if it would change it's attitude a bit.

They were off to blaze some trails. They offered me to ride along, but the look on R's face told me...it wasn't for me. Seeing that, knowing his horse was acting up, and not having a ton of confidence since I haven't ridden in a couple weeks....I passed on the invite.

The one thing I was afraid of was what Jay would do when they went one way and we went another. So they stayed put and allowed me to go on down the road. Probably about 50 feet away he hollered at me to see how Jay was doing...which was A-OK. So off into the woods they went. We continued on our way.

Later on that same road, on of my students passed me on his 4-wheeler. Having not ridden much in the last few weeks, and spring in the air....I never know how he will react, but he did a really nice job when the kid passed.....twice! 

I have to say too, when we practiced our jog....our pleasure horse jog, the more I sunk my heels down it must have also sunk my body down into the saddle b/c he has never traveled so slow or smooth. His little jog just rocked me back and forth like a superior pleasure horse. :mrgreen: His head and neck started to sink naturally too. Made me giggle.

ON our 3rd leg of the journey, I saw a BIG black dog chase after a Amish buggy. So I had to make a decision. Muck or dog. I chose the muck. We skirted off into a field that connects to the woods in the back of our fields. talk about WET. Oye Vey. He didn't seem to mind, in fact there was floating ice chucks he kept playing with. :biggrin::biggrin:

Attatched some pics. One from the dirt road. One of him looking like, "WHo me?" As I caught him sneaking peeks into the tack room. Another is him heading to the tack room and his face says...."I know those dam* crack cocaine treats she has are in this here room.....I'm goin' for it dang it!" (The crack cocaine treats are Minty Muffins. I only allow them to have one a week. They love them and act like their are CRACK when they smell them. :rofl::rofl Then of course a picture of Pipes. Also a picture of Jay licking his bowl. He backs himself into the corner! LOL And finally, a muddy picture of him after our ride. His expressions says........

It was a GOOD day! :cowboy:I  my boy.

Jan, I LOVE Olga!!!! What a face! She looks so happy in her new home! Your son is a cutie too!

Celeste, prior to getting Maggie I had looked into greyhounds. The rescue I looked into said you had to have a fenced yard. Greyhounds shouldn't be tied out either b/c if they catch sight of something and run, they are liable to break their necks.

Eole, hoping you are feeling better!!!:loveshower: Healing mojo sent your way.

Jan, negotiations.....same ****take......different year. :x I think this is my 5th or 6th contract negotiation I've sat on. :icon_rolleyes: I am the common sense gal. Now I'm also watching out for us old folks. Last contract favored the youngin's. I'm making LESS these last two years than in the past. This is ridiculous!! AT 20 years.....I've earned my stripes.

Heading up early to watch an episode or two of Game of Thrones on Netflix. I'm on season 1. Anyone a fan?:charge:

Have a good night all!

P.S. Those sunset ears yesterday were Rainn's. She got a walk too!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Another question on the Dr. Cooks bitless bridle. I found one right here in town for pretty reasonable. Fitted it to Lacey but haven't been able to ride in it yet. Going out pretty soon to try that out.
> 
> My question is, when I trail ride I usually just fit my bridle over my halter. That way if we stop for lunch or whatever its a simple matter of tying up. Is it advisable to do that with this Dr. Cooks? I use a simple rope halter.


No idea if it is advisable, but I do it myself (and also the others I have seen riding with one). I just make sure that the rope halter sits above the bridle nose band and that the knots are out of the way...

Btw, yesterday I made a conscious effort to keep less contact while riding, and it made quite a difference! Not surprising, Raya was way more responsive to a little contact and seemed way more relaxed


----------



## Blue

Thanks all for the input on the Dr. Cooks. I'm riding with a friend tomorrow who has had one for years. She can show me the ropes.

Beautiful dog! I'm not usually a fan of greyhounds, but she's lovely. Congratulations!

Nicker, It sure seems that Jay is looking better and better every year. He's really muscled out nicely And Piper has really grown up.

*Corgi*, thank you for that info. I have one of those and Lacey just isn't a fan. Not sure why, that's what has sent me on a quest for something better. I've used a simple snaffle and she just pushes right through. A curb is like nothing. I've been using a double jointed correction and she rides the best with that. I'm just always looking for a "better mouse trap". Might not be anything for her, but I feel I gotta try. I'll know tomorrow, right?

*Swiss*, that's helpful. I slipped the Dr. Cooks on Lacey this afternoon OVER her halter. She didn't seem to mind. I had shampooed her tail and was letting her dry. I had cinched up my bareback pad and intended to just swing around the yard, but husband let the dogs out and it was chaos. Decided to wait. We're babysitting my daughters dogs while she's away for the weekend so we now have 7 until tomorrow morning. Chaos.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue, I also put the bridle over the halter. What I meant with "above the noseband" is that the halter noseband is higher up on the horse than the bridle noseband...
But if you get better advice, please let me know. Newbie here as well :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, I figured that's what you were meaning. My halter noseband is naturally higher. It's the under the jaw pieces that concern me. I'll try it tomorrow and see how it works. Riding with only the bridle and switching if and when we stop for lunch is really not a problem.


----------



## PhantomMask

Hello ...I am PhantomMask. I have a question about the X Factor if you please. I have a pretty good filly named Lady Forest. She is by Jump Start and out of Lady Marion. The former has to be an X Factor Stallion. That is 100%. Now then, because he donated his X chromosome so it would be a filly, does that mean his X chromosome is dominant? She seems to be a very good filly...after her first race she pulled a muscle in her rear...so in a way, she has only raced 4 time..and her record is W 1 P 2 and S 1. Yet all of her races have been very good. She is quite competitive and seems to understand the nature of racing. Thank you.


----------



## Jan1975

NM, I love your pictures, especially the yawn! :lol: You're so good to be on negotiations so many years. I've never been because I'd be horrible at it. I back down too easily and I feel guilt asking for $. Glad your horse didn't freak out at the ATV. And you are right that greyhounds also cannot be tied out. If you do not have a fenced-in yard, you have to walk them by hand. 

Blue, 7 dogs! OMG! That is a big pack. I hope everyone is getting along.


----------



## Jan1975

Oh one more thing...at the barn where our horses are, one of the cats had kittens. One of the horses that lives in a stall was turned out overnight, and the cat had the kittens in the horse's stall. Not so smart. :lol: Even though the horse was out at the time, wouldn't a cat realize that horses are commonly IN there? The BO luckily noticed before putting the horse back in. She put the kittens in a cat carrier, and luckily the momma cat was okay with them being moved.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jan1975 said:


> Oh one more thing...at the barn where our horses are, one of the cats had kittens. One of the horses that lives in a stall was turned out overnight, and the cat had the kittens in the horse's stall. Not so smart. :lol: Even though the horse was out at the time, wouldn't a cat realize that horses are commonly IN there? The BO luckily noticed before putting the horse back in. She put the kittens in a cat carrier, and luckily the momma cat was okay with them being moved.


When I was a kid, our barn cats loved having the kittens in the horses' hay bunks.  The horses would just munch around them. LOL


----------



## NickerMaker71

Blue said:


> Nicker, It sure seems that Jay is looking better and better every year. He's really muscled out nicely And Piper has really grown up.
> 
> .


Thank you! You really think so? My mom said yesterday he looked like velvet.  He is btw starting to slowly shed. Spring is coming! 

The vet stopped in Wed. to drop off some medicine and she said he looked a good weight for this time of year. 

Have fun on your ride today!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Jan1975

NM forgot to mention that I also watch Game of Thrones! We binged on the first few seasons a couple of years ago and now watch it on TV. Although I'll say I've lost interest a bit since I have to wait several months between seasons!


----------



## SwissMiss

*NM* thank you for your offer to help with saddle fitting. Of course I forgot my camera at home yesterday, but will snap some pics soon. 
Had to laugh about the Mr 3:15 story: I bet his face was priceless!

*Phantom* in a way I am jealous of all your riding time, but then my sore muscles remind me that I am in no way fit enough to to so (yet) :wink:
And about the cantle of the saddle: yes you add a stretching element while mounting :rofl: But it is very comfortable and secure!

*Vicky* that beach looks awesome!

*Eole* hope you are on the mend and starting to feel better!

*Jan*, congrats to Olga... She looks very happy and seems to fit right in! Just her name doesn't fit in my opinion... Didn't have enough coffee yet to give you any other ideas 

*Eole & Blue* re saddle trouble: I was riding quite a bit bent over the pommel on Saturday, just due to the low hanging branches all over :wink: But you are right, she still has some pockets beside her withers (much less than before but still there)... And because of the leather it is made of, I can't really pull the pad up into the gullet space :think:

*Koolio* I think being hypochondriac re your horses is a very common occurrence! I would call it "caring" :wink:

*HP* looove muddy River :wink: For sure you get plenty of grooming time! And the tack swap sounds fun - very dangerous for me, though :wink:

ok going to post this before it disappears...


----------



## SwissMiss

Coming back to the high cantle of the Peruvian saddle:
By no means I am fit at the moment and I normally use something as a mounting block. Saturday, nothing was really into reach, so I clambered on my poor horse from the ground. It was far from elegant and fluid, but she just stood there like a rock! Such a good girl! :loveshower:

We rode through the woods on a narrow, winding path, with low hanging branches all over the place. My upper body got quite the workout with all the bending low :wink:

But we had such a good time and Raya was quite tired afterwards as well. But as long as there is a trail, she is eager to go exploring. Something to keep in mind and make sure I'm not overexerting her too much 

Have a great day, y'all


----------



## greentree

Today, I am officially tired. LOL. After Saturday's marathon ride and dance, yesterday I spent all day CLEANING the barn, which was pretty majorly bad, and still not great.
One of the guys in the band is a retired builder, and he offered to come over and help DH with the wiring in the office. So, the barn and office area got cleaned, wicker furniture (aka cat and dog beds) got washed, cobwebs swept and shop vac'ed(from between studs!!). We have all the stuff, but it is still in kit form.....some assembly required. 
The only use the office has had for the last 2 years has been as a critter holding spot. I had not gone in it for at least 6 months. I throw cat food cans in, the cats eat and come out over the wall, Aurora opens the door and gets the cat food cans to lick, I pick the cans up in the barn aisle, where Aurora leaves them. 
So there is light(pun, the lowest form of humor) at the end of the office tunnel. If there is light, there is plumbing, and HOT water!! The office was designed as an efficiency apartment, so that it could be a guest house. So if anyone needs to run away, now you have a place....
I have not pushed to get this done because the barn requires a second meter, so that means a separate bill. Which means my bill going up at least $30, the minimum charge. 

Roadyy, Stan, how are you guys??

NM, I agree, he looks good!

Swiss, I have no clue how you got that kind of backwards sweat pattern! What kind of pad are you using? Sorry if I missed that somewhere... 

Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Celeste

PhantomMask said:


> Hello ...I am PhantomMask. I have a question about the X Factor if you please. I have a pretty good filly named Lady Forest. She is by Jump Start and out of Lady Marion. The former has to be an X Factor Stallion. That is 100%. Now then, because he donated his X chromosome so it would be a filly, does that mean his X chromosome is dominant? She seems to be a very good filly...after her first race she pulled a muscle in her rear...so in a way, she has only raced 4 time..and her record is W 1 P 2 and S 1. Yet all of her races have been very good. She is quite competitive and seems to understand the nature of racing. Thank you.


Hello PhantomMask. I have no idea what you are even asking, but you might try posting your questions somewhere here.

Horse Breeds, Breeding, and Genetics


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Just a quick pop in before work.

Jan - your new dog is beautiful! It looks like she has settled right in.

Nicker - glad you had such a good ride on Jay!

Green tree - wow! Lots of cleaning this weekend, but it must feel so good to have all the things done. I was proud. Myself f scrubbing the water trough and getting half my laundry done...

I am also a Game of Thrones fan. I've read all of the book and am looking forward to see how the story twists and turns in the new season. We also watch The 100, which is pretty interesting as well.

Have a great day every one!


The


----------



## phantomhorse13

Jan1975 said:


> One of the horses that lives in a stall was turned out overnight, and the cat had the kittens in the horse's stall. Not so smart. :lol:


I think barn cats being stupid like that is nature's way of trying to keep the cat population down. I have heard lots of stories like that. I once had a barn cat come to greet me in the morning, turn around, and produce a kitten on my boot!! She was very proud of herself, too. Trying to find the rest of the litter was a game of scavenger hunt, as she had apparently just walked along and spit them out willy nilly. :icon_rolleyes:


*Blue*: 7 dogs is a LOT of dogs.. hopefully they all get along.

*SM*: i suspect you will feel like you are overexerting yourself long before you are overexerting Raya! just work into increased saddle time in increments and you both will be fine. i am interested to see your saddle set up, as not being able to pull a pad into the gullet space is new to me.

*greentree*: hope you can take it easy today after your whirlwind weekend.

*PhantomMask*: you may want to ask your questions in the horse racing section. i have heard breeders claim that the mare has more influence due to maternal mitochondrial DNA, but have not heard of 'x factor stallions' beyond some stallions being really good broodmare sires.


----------



## Twalker

Finally I got some riding in. It was area riding but it was heaven.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> The dinner went very well last night, with plenty of food and lots of laughing. People didn't leave until well past my bedtime, so it was nice to be able to sleep in a bit this morning. After doing the last bit of cleanup and a leisurely breakfast, it was time to tack up.
> 
> I had decided it would be a nice break for Phin to finally get to have some company. He was super mellow even when Sultan was being silly and spooking at things. The weather was still unusually warm at 48F, though it was cloudy and quite damp when we left. The sun peeked out off and on though, which was just lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/5UCfhvwXg4M


Great pics Phantom. Would have loved to get out on trails this weekend. Our weather was awesome.


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> No idea if it is advisable, but I do it myself (and also the others I have seen riding with one). I just make sure that the rope halter sits above the bridle nose band and that the knots are out of the way...
> 
> Btw, yesterday I made a conscious effort to keep less contact while riding, and it made quite a difference! Not surprising, Raya was way more responsive to a little contact and seemed way more relaxed


Great ride report. Sounds like you and Jay had a good time.

Love the pics. Jay is looking very shiny and healthy. He is beautiful.


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> NM, glad you had fun w/ the extra-curricular group! I hope negotiations go well. Does it seem nasty so far? We just went through a pretty tough negotiation cycle that nearly ended in a strike. We JUST got a contract last month for this school year, if that tells you anything. We ended up with our first raise on the base in over 8 years, but it's only 1% and next year 0%. But, they came after our planning time hard so we were lucky to keep the planning time we have. Funny about 3:15. Kill 'em with kindness, right?
> 
> Greentree glad you were able to give your horses some TLC & grooming! I hope your legs feel better soon. I know what you mean by the inner thigh thing! That happens to me too when I ride bareback.
> 
> Koolio, bummer about the saddles! And I guess good news about the worms, although maybe it would've been nice to have found something to treat. Hopefully he starts acting like his normal self soon!
> 
> HP I love your pics! And YAY for River doing so well outside!
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland, you are certainly keeping busy!
> 
> Let me try the pics again. It might have been the privacy settings on my album as they show up for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I rode Casper and I felt so off. Do you ever feel just completely awkward on a horse? I'm not sure if it's because I had a week off of riding or if it's because I wasn't feeling great the day before or what. Running is that way for me too...sometimes it's great and sometimes it's horrid and usually it's in the middle. I am due for a great ride after yesterday. I felt like I couldn't even post! Plus it was 60 degrees outside and sunny and I was dying to be outside, but it was SO muddy outside that I had to stay in the indoor. I did ride the loop of their driveway a bit, but every time I went in the grass he sank in like 4 inches.


Jan - You new pup is beautiful. I just love greyhounds.


----------



## Blue

*Jan*, we watch Game of Thrones as well. I read the book many, many years ago and was hooked then! Husband has actually suggested we get the premium channel so we can watch it when it first comes out, but quickly backed off when I showed him our satellite bill so he can have all of his Nascar races. Told him he could choose. He chose Nascar.

I also watch Walking Dead, Vikings and Outsiders. Hooked on all of those. Most everything else I just fall asleep.

*Swiss*, I forgot to mention that I absolutely LOVE the saddle pad I ordered. Nicker had recommended it and even my vet is intrigued. It has pockets that you can add padding where you need it. For Dutch its in the "wither pockets". He rides sooooo much better and more comfortably.

Annnddd, when I was looking for the Dr. Cooks bridle I was watching videos. One of the instructors was riding horses bareback (with a pad) for demonstrations on the bridle and swung up from a mounting block, a 3 step like mine. I was thankful to see that she had actually placed her mounting step up on a riser! My step is plenty tall enough even for 17.2h Dutch when saddled, but swinging bareback on 15.2 Lacey and Bart is still a struggle at my age. I can do it, but it's ugly and if the horses move before I'm squiggled into position Im in trouble. I'm thinking I need my son to build me a portable riser.

*Green*, please come clean my barn.

*Koolio*, I've tried to start the 100, but couldn't keep up. No time for everything I'm interested in. Now I've started this straw bale garden so we'll see what else gets thrown aside.:icon_rolleyes:

*Phantom*, 7 IS a lot. Daughter picked her's up last night so we are back to our standard 5. Seems like a lot, but once the routine is set it goes well. The only problem I have right now is Patch keeps leading Jesse down the path of naughtiness. I can't blame everything on Patch as she is a pup and would find trouble on her own, but having Patch in the mix makes it really difficult to teach her. Consequently, poor Patch spends a lot of time in the kennel. Feel really bad about that, but can't risk ruining a good quality dog.

Really can't imagine having a kitten delivered on my boot. Did momma cat ever take care of all the kittens? I really need some good barn cats to keep these squirrels out of my truck.

*Twalker*, nice picture!

This is Jesse now. On my cra**y couch that I refuse to replace. It has turned into one big dog bed


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Really can't imagine having a kitten delivered on my boot. Did momma cat ever take care of all the kittens? I really need some good barn cats to keep these squirrels out of my truck.


I gathered up the ones I could find (5.. no idea if I missed any along the way) and put them into a crate with some straw in it in the back of the hayshed. Momma cat apparently was just too lazy to make her own nest, but was very happy to use what I provided. Guess that shows who was the smart one! :wink:

Your dogs are so lucky to have their own couch! Seems like a good choice to me when you have so many that need somewhere to lay. We have covers on our couch, as our critters use it way more than DH or I do.


*Twalker*: yay for saddle time! love the pic.


Today was the last day of pleasant weather before the ice/rain comes, so I took advantage. Got George out for a while on our own, then met up with Gina for a nice stroll.





























After I finished with George, I pulled Phin out and gave him a good grooming. He is shedding like crazy now! Then, we meandered around a bit so he could graze. I am trying to prevent him getting burned out, thinking every time I go near him we are going to work.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, that's a good idea. I try to do the same thing, especially during the summer when riding/working is miserable. Sometimes we get in the trailer just to go for a spin. Does wonders for their psyche!

The ride today was fun, but the Dr. Cooks bitless bridle may be a fail. I tried it and we never even got out of the parking lot with it. Ended up bridling with my old stand by correction bit and we had a great ride. I'll mess around with it some more later, but really not impressed right now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Blue*: what did you like or not like about the Dr Cooks?


----------



## Blue

Phantom: I liked that it was easy to bridle, very simple adjustments.

I didn't like that that Lacey just didn't respond to it. Kept shaking her head, a lot like she does when she's impatient with something. Very little stop. With a little work I got a "safe" turn, but needs more work. 

I'll play with it some more at another time, but I just wasn't impressed for today.

DISCLAIMER: I didn't expect a miracle on the first day. I know it will take a little practice and some work.


----------



## Happy Place

I want to hear more about the Dr. Cook as well! I'd like to try one.
Took advantage of the nice day today. Had a great ride with my first canter on River! The old owner said it would take a lot of leg, but it really didn't. Is wasn't a pretty departure but it will get better. We rode in the outdoor ring for a bit, then out around the farm. It is really muddy everywhere. I can't wait for warmer weather for a bath. Here's some pics from today.


----------



## Blue

Happy Place said:


> I want to hear more about the Dr. Cook as well! I'd like to try one.
> Took advantage of the nice day today. Had a great ride with my first canter on River! The old owner said it would take a lot of leg, but it really didn't. Is wasn't a pretty departure but it will get better. We rode in the outdoor ring for a bit, then out around the farm. It is really muddy everywhere. I can't wait for warmer weather for a bath. Here's some pics from today.
> View attachment 763018
> 
> 
> View attachment 763026
> 
> 
> View attachment 763034


Wahooooo!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Nice view HP! 

I too took advantage of the nice weather. 40* but SUN!

Jay rode well, but I will say I noticed at different points when he thought he was 'going home' he certainly sped up. I'm nippy this behavior in the bud! :mrgreen:

We worked on 'whoa' and 'back' on the way home. There was a part in the woods that he definitely wanted to rush through, so we practiced again. OUt of the woods to turn home, we stopped again....and passed the driveway! He was OK with that cause he thought we would just turn in the gas well drive.....nope!  To his dismay, we KEPT GOING! LOL I didn't turn him home until he stopped trying to look back.

Then....we passed the driveway AGAIN! :rofl: He was very :confused_color:, but he held it together very well.

ONe more twist.....after unsaddling he had to stand there to wait as I cleaned his stall. No dinner for him right away! :wink:

He really is a good boy and acting like a normal horse....but this normal horse behavior must come to an end! LOL

Have I told you lately how I love my new saddle? It really is comfy!

Have a good day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Nice rides everyone! So jealous too. Spent the weekend doing family stuff not it is work and lots of rain. 

Still waiting on work on the van, going to have to try to call if I can get 5 minutes today. Going to be a very busy day today though, many surgeries scheduled. 

*Happy*: Nice ride on the muddy River! What fun to finally have your own horse :loveshower:

*Blue*: Nice cough full of pups! Nice to know they share. Can't quite image 7 dogs, quite a pack to care for. 

Keep us posted on the Dr. Cook's. I have heard some horses can't tolerate the poll pressure. 

*TWalker*: Nice picture! Great you were able to ride! How is the back & neck feeling? 

*VIckiRose*: Hard to know sometimes what horses are thinking, but best if they just keep there minds on what you are asking. 

*Corgi*: the horses are looking very well, how'd you get Isabella mudless?? 

*Nicker*: Jay looks fabulous! Can really see those QH muscles. Poor boy was confused about not going home when he saw the driveway, lol. Good your saddle is comfy. 

*Phantom*: Pictures are lovely! Phin looks like he is really settling down and ready to go. Doesn't look quite as cold there, spring is in the air.


----------



## Jan1975

I missed a day and a half of commenting and now it's a bit overwhelming, so I'll say hello to all, I love every picture, especially the between the ears ones, and I hope you all have a good day!  

Today will be Olga's first day home alone. Cross your fingers!!


----------



## greentree

Great riding pictures! 

HP, so glad he will canter for you! 

NM, Jay must have talked to Tootsie about that barn thing!! 

PH, that would be beyond amazing if we could all meet at Yellowhammer. Maybe next year, if you have the date open. I could bring a horse, and you could fly! You could practice your turtle that way.

Jan, I am sure Olga will be great, she is just a doll! The only GH I really knew was at a training stable....and had 3 or 4 Jack Russels to put up with....so he slept in the office A LOT, lol.


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi- DH said yesterday, he saw part of the show you had filmed with Blue! He was talking about it and I said, "hey, I know who that is"!

NM- wondering how you get Jay so clean looking! After I brush off the dried mud, I still have fine sandy dirt all through that boy! I want so badly to vacuum him!


----------



## tjtalon

Too many pages to catch up on, but it looks like everyone has had some good rides.

I did get out to J's yesterday on my one day off, helped feed. J has been getting out & about on the new knee, so she gave me a short lesson with Spirit.

It's always so long in between that I always feel like I'm starting over, but J said I did good.

Later all...


----------



## Happy Place

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happy Place

Tj so glad you got the much needed horse time! Things will work out. You will find a life rhythm and horses will be in it!

River is seeing a chiropractor for the first time! Nervous mom here! Eager to see if stuff is out of place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TWalker*: Nice picture! Great you were able to ride! How is the back & neck feeling?
> 
> .


Hi AA, Back and neck are doing better. instead of chiro 2 to 3 times a week, I now go once a week. Still have pain off and on but it isn't constant. Yippee! Thanks for asking.


----------



## corgi

HP- i will have to tell hubby that he and Blue are famous. 
We have verizon fios and they stopped carrying that channel at the end of January. Glad we were at least able to see our episode.

AA- unfortunately, Isabella is mud free because she very rarely lays down or rolls anymore.:sad:
I think she doesn't trust in her ability to get back up due to her stiffness so she just doesn't go down. So, while being mud free is nice, I would much rather her be muddy and know she is sleeping lying down every now and then. Every once in a while I will find her in a muddy blanket, but not often and that makes me sad.

Speaking of which, she cast herself in her stall yesterday.

There were two brand new barn workers there yesterday morning and I am very grateful to them. 
A new barn is being built..(a mini barn. The farm is getting 8 minis this Spring.:loveshower. The truck that was delivering the lumber, dropped it while the horses were finishing their breakfast in their stall. The barn workers saw Isabella lose her shiitake and in the process, lost her balance and they saw her slide down the stall wall.
She ended up cast against the wall and they moved quickly and were able to move her fall enough from the wall to allow her to get up. Of course, she cut her head..just a superifical cut and scraped her back hocks up. She was given bute yesterdayand was ouchy but is back to normal today.

Bubblewrap, I tell you. I need bubblewrap.

Jan, Olga is adorable. One of the barn workers, who lives on the property, has a rescue greyhound named Fenway. Boy, that dog can run!!! LOL

TJ- so glad you got some saddle time. :cowboy:

Blue, sorry the Dr. cook's doesn't work for you. I have never really liked them and I don't really have a reason why. I think I am biased because the first time I tried to put one on, I got it all twisted. LOL I have a video on my youtube chanlnel of me riding a crazy paso in one and he was tossing his head like you described and that was after i putit on properly.

Hello to everyone else...posting from work so gotta make it quick!!


----------



## tjtalon

Have a question: a friend gave me 4 cans of canned carrots that she'd found drastically on sale. I couldn't bear to tell her (since the giving was nice) that I can't eat carrots.

If I rinse them really well then freeze them, would they be okay for horse treats?


----------



## Blue

TJ, give them to a local food bank. You may feel that you're forgetting things between visits, but do you forget how to ride a bike? Swing on a swing? Read? You're doing fine. Have confidence in yourself.

*Corgi*, so sorry about Isabella. I know my days are numbered with Bart. Haven't had time to work with the Dr.Cooks again, but I will. May not work. I have a Little S hack that I use with Lacey every now and then. She doesn't always care for that either. Difficult as she is to bridle, maybe she prefers the bit. We'll see.


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, all greyhounds sleep a lot, at least the ones I've met! Olga is more active than most but she's only 2 and I think she's still a little nervous. She did just fine today. My hubby came home at 1 to let her out and then my son was home at 3:30. 

Corgi, I'm glad Isabella's okay! It's scary when they get stuck like that. 

I found a little TB hunter I'd love to buy for my son, but we have to place to put him! He's living at our lesson barn now, but there's no way I can afford to board there and it's 30 min. Away. I'd love to keep Casper for me and buy this TB. Our current barn where are horses are has NO more room. She has 30 horses. Maybe more.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Great riding pictures!
> 
> HP, so glad he will canter for you!
> 
> NM, Jay must have talked to Tootsie about that barn thing!!
> 
> PH, that would be beyond amazing if we could all meet at Yellowhammer. Maybe next year, if you have the date open. I could bring a horse, and you could fly! You could practice your turtle that way.
> 
> Jan, I am sure Olga will be great, she is just a doll! The only GH I really knew was at a training stable....and had 3 or 4 Jack Russels to put up with....so he slept in the office A LOT, lol.


THE YELLOWHAMMER!!!! :loveshower:

I will crew for you BOTH and cheer you on all the way!


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Have a question: a friend gave me 4 cans of canned carrots that she'd found drastically on sale. I couldn't bear to tell her (since the giving was nice) that I can't eat carrots.
> 
> If I rinse them really well then freeze them, would they be okay for horse treats?


No. Give them away to a church, food bank or something. 

Or make some carrot cake out of them


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: Oh so sorry Isabella went through all that. Bubble wrap and a padded 20x20 stall with 2 feet of shavings. Poor girl. 

How is your momma? 

*TJ*: So happy you were able to ride Spirit! It is a bit weird riding after time away for everyone, but that's ok. What you need is weekly visits for a while. Maybe will happen. 

How did your first brown bag Saturday go? 

*Jan*: Do you have pictures of this hunter you want to share? We love pictures 

I rather like the name Olga btw, seems to suit her somehow. Do you plan to take her running with you? 

*Blue*: I agree with Corgi, something about the Dr. Cook's I just don't like, but not sure why. 

Lacey may just like the bit in her mouth to play with at times. Sort of like chewing on gum (a weakness of mine) Chivas is that way, he is ok with the S-hack at home and seems to prefer it over the bit. When we go somewhere though, he seems to get mad at it and try to push through it. I think the poll pressure is the problem. Also he chomps on the bit a lot when he is nervous or excited. I use an O-ring double jointed bean snaffle with a copper mouth. All my horses go well in it. 

The van is supposedly repaired, although the shop never has called me about it after the original call. I plan to go get it today, leaving as soon as i can get to the rental place. 

Storms kept waking me up all night, so a bit tired today. Hopefully the driving won't be too bad and really praying the van makes it home.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, bag sale went well. As for getting out to J's every week, between your mouth and God's Ear. Hopefully a lot of things will work out soon.

Good luck with the van trip today and be safe!


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> TJ, give them to a local food bank. You may feel that you're forgetting things between visits, but do you forget how to ride a bike? Swing on a swing? Read? You're doing fine. Have confidence in yourself.


Thanks Blue.

Yeah, I'll give the carrots away.


----------



## Happy Place

I thought I posted this, but now I don't see it. Sorry if it's a repeat!
River was locked up in his pelvis and very sore in the withers. He adjusted just fine and was moving better after. Chiropractor is also a saddle fitter. She checked mine out and made a couple of suggestions to help it out. Doesn't fit bad, but can always be better!

I'm going out today after work. We are supposed to get 8-10 inches of snow between today and tonight. Good thing he lives on my way home! If it snows that much, I may not get out again until Friday.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> I thought I posted this, but now I don't see it. Sorry if it's a repeat!
> River was locked up in his pelvis and very sore in the withers. He adjusted just fine and was moving better after. Chiropractor is also a saddle fitter. She checked mine out and made a couple of suggestions to help it out. Doesn't fit bad, but can always be better!
> 
> I'm going out today after work. We are supposed to get 8-10 inches of snow between today and tonight. Good thing he lives on my way home! If it snows that much, I may not get out again until Friday.


So glad that River is feeling better.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Hi everyone, Hope everyone is having a great week! Crazy busy here but needed a break to catch up.
*HP*, That's great River is better and that the chiro is also a saddlefitter, how convenient! Hope snow isn't too deep so you can get out. 
*AA*, Hope van makes it! At least it's not possessed :wink:....and that's interesting about Lacey and Chivas re: their bits. Bella, the alpha mare, loves to chew on hers all the time- owner wonders if it's b/c she lost a tooth (no one knows what the heck happened, she was found with the loose tooth dangling so it had to removed). Guess some horses develop that habit, for fun, nervous, anxious, etc...
*Jan*, You getting to ride Casper this week? Hope the dogs and cats are all getting along well! Saw your post about feeling "off" after 1 week off - it was the same way few weeks ago and after 2 weeks off. As if I forgot most of what I just learned...weird. Practice ride same weekend was MUCH better. 
*Corgi*, I missed the post about Isabella but hope all is okay...and your mom.

Riding lesson this Friday then practice ride Sunday, can't wait! In the meantime, had to share these cute pics of the stallion Boo that one of the riders took this past weekend. He's so friendly and such a people person! I'm going to start taking more pics of the horses - I plan on turning a pic or 2 into art for our new home, perhaps pic turned into an oil canvas.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Corgi*, And please, please post pics of the new 8 minis!!! I love looking at pics of them lol. And new barn, too...saw your post about Isabella, I rushed reading through it. Hope she recovers well - at least cut was not too big and no major damage to her hocks.


----------



## phantomhorse13

tjtalon said:


> If I rinse them really well then freeze them, would they be okay for horse treats?


Our horses look at frozen carrots like they are poison and won't eat them (sometimes we forget and leave one in the feed room overnight when its cold). Not sure if they would eat them after they thawed again.. I think giving them away is the best choice.


*Jan*: more pictures of Olga are necessary!

*HP*: sounds like River is gonna be feeling great after his adjustment. hope your weather isn't s bad as predicted.

*CS*: love the pics! enjoy your rides this weekend. weather looks to be perfect.

*greentree/AA*: how ironic that Lani asked me yesterday if I could go to Yellowhammer this year!! but unfortunately it just doesn't work with my schedule. :neutral: DH has a board meeting that weekend with a fancy dinner, so I would certainly feel terrible standing him up for that. and it would also mean being away from home for the 2 weeks leading up to our first ride of the season (the FITS ride is the weekend before, so would be silly to come home for 2 days), which doesn't seem like a good idea if I plan to take Phin to the ride and not die. maybe Yellowhammer can work for next year..


Hope everyone down South in the path of the scary weather is ok. :wave:

I head back to Florida this afternoon. Fingers crossed the flight goes uneventfully!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*PH*, Wow, you travel to Florida quite a bit! Hope no more flight delays - it's raining today and tomorrow and supposed to have nice weather this weekend (crossing fingers). I gotta google Yellowhammer and FITS -


----------



## phantomhorse13

FITS info.

Yellowhammer info.


----------



## frlsgirl

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Riding lesson this Friday then practice ride Sunday, can't wait! In the meantime, had to share these cute pics of the stallion Boo that one of the riders took this past weekend. He's so friendly and such a people person! I'm going to start taking more pics of the horses - I plan on turning a pic or 2 into art for our new home, perhaps pic turned into an oil canvas.


Cute pics! I did the same thing; took pictures with my Iphone and then had Walgreens put it on a piece of wood; makes for nice wall art and it only cost me $25. They have canvass, too.


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Place said:


> I'm going out today after work. We are supposed to get 8-10 inches of snow between today and tonight. Good thing he lives on my way home! If it snows that much, I may not get out again until Friday.


Oh my! Would it be wrong to tell you that we had temps into the high 70's last weekend? Then it got cold and rained for a day; now we are back to spring weather, crazy I tell ya!


----------



## frlsgirl

Jan1975 said:


> I found a little TB hunter I'd love to buy for my son, but we have to place to put him! He's living at our lesson barn now, but there's no way I can afford to board there and it's 30 min. Away. I'd love to keep Casper for me and buy this TB. Our current barn where are horses are has NO more room. She has 30 horses. Maybe more.


Paying board for multiple horses is insanely costly; we've contemplated buying a mini farm so that we can have Ana home with us and then we can get a stock type horse for husband to ride and maybe another horse for me to ride and to keep Ana company.


----------



## frlsgirl

phantomhorse13 said:


> A properly fitting saddle should not be interfering with the shoulder regardless of the gaits of the horse. A saddle does not need to be a "gaited horse saddle" in order to fit a gaited horse, it just needs appropriate for the horse in question. And if you think about all the different body types of gaited horses (think Paso Fino vs Tennessee Walker vs Icelandic), I cannot imagine a single saddle working for every gaited horse (any more that a single english saddle or western saddle would work for every horse).


The problem I've encountered is that some horses have really big shoulders and when you put the saddle behind the shoulder, it puts the riders balance point too far back, and extends beyond the mysterious floating rib. 

My saddle fitter said that the whole floating rib thing is not a big deal because a well fitting saddle distributes the weight evenly; so even if the panels are touching the floaty rib point, it won't hurt the horse. 

Some saddle makers have come out with a line of saddles specifically for short-backed horses; so you can have the shoulder freedom, the correct balance point, and not touch the floaty rib (Passier Compact).


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

frlsgirl said:


> Cute pics! I did the same thing; took pictures with my Iphone and then had Walgreens put it on a piece of wood; makes for nice wall art and it only cost me $25. They have canvass, too.


Ohhhh, great idea! I love that idea of putting it on wood. And it will be completely original - and horses you know and ride. Will check out Walmart as well - we usually order Xmas cards from there and great prices/good quality. I would LOVE a small farm with a horse for Eric and I, a dog, and throw in a bunny or ducks while you're at it....my DH thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

THE VAN IS POSSESSED. 

I was in Montgomery when I realized the brakes were acting weird too before it died. So innocently called the dealer to ask them to please check the breaks before I arrive and fix if needed. 

The service dude I had been talking to was not there, had an early lunch with Chiropractor. So I spoke with other rep who knew nothing of my crazy van. I asked him to check with whoever did the work. Someone surely knows _something_, right? 

So then I get the news that van has a loose hub bearing thingy. What is that I innocently ask, does it need repair? 

This dude tells me "well, the wheel could fall off, but it might be ok to drive for a while" 

WHAT??? 

Needless to say, I turned that rental car right around and headed home. Wasted most of the day and more money for nothing. 

The original rep calls me (finally) when I am less than an hour from home. He is irritated I spoke with the other rep (!) and informs me that he works 10 hour days and is entitled to his hour break. Did I say anything about him having a break? Do I freaking CARE if he has a break or not? 

So I agree that he DOES deserve a break, and I wish I could occasional have one too, Heck I only work 13-14 hour days. Jeez. :icon_rolleyes:

Bottom line, he didn't feel the bearing repair was necessary at this time. However if I wanted it done, he could maybe find some time next week. 

I told him the dang thing is possessed and I am too close to home to turn back around and come back to get it today. 

He replies that the van is not human and so can't be possessed. 

I hope that dang evil van spits oil at him or something :falloff:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Have a very safe flight and a wonderful ride. 

I do wish you would come to the Yellowhammer, but I totally understand you want to ride your own horse before his virgin endurance ride. Plus support your DH. 

However, if your DH should offer to exercise Phin for you...you could come!! 

Either way, I am going to go as spectator and see if I can volunteer some. I have to work that Friday and we are short staffed cause one of the nurses quit. He is headed to California for the big bucks, lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> The problem I've encountered is that some horses have really big shoulders and when you put the saddle behind the shoulder, it puts the riders balance point too far back, and extends beyond the mysterious floating rib.
> 
> My saddle fitter said that the whole floating rib thing is not a big deal because a well fitting saddle distributes the weight evenly; so even if the panels are touching the floaty rib point, it won't hurt the horse.
> 
> Some saddle makers have come out with a line of saddles specifically for short-backed horses; so you can have the shoulder freedom, the correct balance point, and not touch the floaty rib (Passier Compact).



OMG another saddle option for Chivas  :dance-smiley05:

I just CANT buy another saddle

*sitting in the wrong spot may not bother some horses, but I do know my little QH mare Sassy will quickly toss anyone sitting too far back*


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: trust me when I say I have been running every possible scenario thru my head to try to find a solution. But DH doesn't do greenies so having him on Phin would likely not end well.. Will have to shoot for next year instead. And you will have to take tons of pics in my place. 

I cannot believe the crap with that van. I hope you get it sold ASAP.


I am currently sitting in what I now think of as 'my spot' at the airport. flight is already delayed due to weather (fog and rain), but plane should be landing shortly. Hopefully all its tires (and all other parts) will be in working order!


----------



## greentree

PH...you really should have a plaque or something there, recognizing your spot. I wish we could all go to Yellowhammer.....honestly, YOU have a better chance to get there than ME!!

AA, did you buy this van used? Of course it can be possessed... Looks like the only way I am getting to Yellowhammer is as a volunteer. :-((( I promise I will work harder to get there next year!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> PH...you really should have a plaque or something there, recognizing your spot. I wish we could all go to Yellowhammer.....honestly, YOU have a better chance to get there than ME!!
> 
> AA, did you buy this van used? Of course it can be possessed... Looks like the only way I am getting to Yellowhammer is as a volunteer. :-((( I promise I will work harder to get there next year!


Oh no, you aren't going to come ride? Was so looking forward to it...If I find a horse to ride will you come? I know someone that knows people...could aim for turtle :wink:

Yes, bought the van used. Second owner and it worked faithfully for three years toting me around. Then the problems began. I should have sold it last spring, but I did not know it was going to become possessed :sad:


----------



## Ripton

Hello, everyone!


----------



## greentree

Not looking good...went to the dentist today, and now I have to go to the endodontist. I was just FINE until they started messing stuff up, lol. But it going to cost a lot. Any money that I was going to use for rides, I'm sure!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Blue* can you tell me which saddle pad you are using? I was thinking of investing in a Diamond Wool Contour Relief pad, but am open to suggestions...
Raya still has some dips begind her withers, albeit not as prominent as before, but that could contribute to the weird sweat pattern...


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, I think it IS the Diamond wood relief pad. I'll check and get back to you. I love it!

*Greentree*, take care of those teeth. I waited and am really sorry.

*Ripton*, Welcome! Tell us more.

*Anita*, the van is possessed. You know it. We know it. The van knows it. The only one that isn't admitting anything is the guy getting paid. Wish I had a better solution for you, but you really need to rehome that thing. Maybe you could post it "Will trade for saddle" 

Husband came home sick yesterday and still pretty sick today. I'm having tons o' fun here.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, it is the Diamond contour relief pad. I got the 32x32 as my gelding is well over 17h and a large saddle. Make a big difference for him.


----------



## SwissMiss

Thanks, *Blue*! I really like the ranch tough pad I have but something shimmable may be better until my pony develops a better topline...

But then I am also drooling over some saddles... Maybe a custom made ctk saddle may be in my future :think: This is, if I don't get the Peruvian saddle to work... And I _wish_ it would work :sad:


----------



## Happy Place

Hi Ripton!:welcome: Jump right in.

They released our students 20 minutes early so the buses could get back for the elementary kids on time. Took me well over an hour to get home. Usually takes 35 minutes. We didn't get 10 inches, but more is still coming and it is heavy and wet. The roads were so icy. They already called school off for tomorrow. I'm really hoping that things will be clear by afternoon and I can go for a ride! No riding outdoors, it will be way too slick.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, the van is possessed. You know it. We know it. The van knows it. The only one that isn't admitting anything is the guy getting paid. Wish I had a better solution for you, but you really need to rehome that thing. Maybe you could post it "Will trade for saddle"


Yes, it is possessed. Definitely. Don't know where or how it happened, but somewhere in Florida. Something must have happened there to make the van refuse to leave the area. Maybe Rick whispered sweet ethanol to it. Or they shared gas or something. He of course has been absent on here so I think that is mighty suspicious too. 

But I am getting way smarter about attempting to pick it up. This time I knew to turn around and come home so I could prepare my battle plan. 

Was unable to find a priest or voodoo doctor. Can't catch a chicken for the stack of bibles. 

I have hatched a plan though. 

Tomorrow I plan to trick it. It will think we are going to head towards home, but before it tries any shenanigans I am driving to the CarMax and offering it up. I have the title in my purse. If all goes well I will bring the shiny new red Chevy cruise back to the rental office here instead of there. 

Don't anyone tell on me. inkunicorn:



Blue said:


> Husband came home sick yesterday and still pretty sick today. I'm having tons o' fun here.:icon_rolleyes:


Sorry your DH is sick. Hope he recovers soon. What a bummer to have to trade entry fees for teeth.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Guys

Welcome to Ripton, just jump in and comment, we're a vocal but welcoming "family" 

I can't possibly comment on all of the posts, but here goes!

Corgi, I hope Isabella was ok after getting stuck, and I hope your mum has had a good week.

Jan, Olga is such a sweetie!

Phantom, nice pic of you in your allocated space at the airport! Delays are such a pain, but enjoy the ride once you get there.

AA, I had a possessed car a while back. It did all sorts of random stuff like changing gears (was an auto), changing speed, refusing to go, strange warning lights etc etc Turned out to be a tiny fault in the main wiring system, probably caused by a rat or mouse chomping on the wires! Took a friend who is an auto electrician four weeks to find and fix the fault! (just doing it in between jobs so as not to cost me heaps) Sold it as soon as I could after, but its still going because I see it around town. I hope yours is sorted out soon.

Cityslicker, nice horse selfie!

TJ, glad you got some horse time, here's hoping you get more!

Blue, hope hubby is getting better.

Swiss, I think I looked at the same saddle pad for Boston, but postage to Australia was going to be over $200 so I didn't get it. I have considered cutting up a yoga mat to make a shim/riser thing with a wither cut out, but I'm worried it will be horrible to use because it won't breathe? Might try one day...

No horse time here, been doing book work for the businesses and working on the farm in my spare time. Had to haul a sheep out of the dam last night after the neighbour's dogs chased it in. Was a very soggy, heavy, waterlogged sheep! It was still alive, just stuck. Dogs were sent home with several shot fired over their heads, next time they won't be so lucky!

Will try to get on Boston on the weekend. Still trying to work out if he is sore, not wanting to leave Rose, or just being a shiitake! Might have the chiro coming this way in a few weeks, so will hopefully be able to get them both adjusted and see if it helps.


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, your van is positively, definitely possessed. Yikes! I love Blue's idea of trading it for a saddle. :rofl: Good luck w/ Carmax and getting ride of it!

Phantom, bummer that you have a "spot" at the airport, but that is a cute picture of you!

Fearless, you are right about board for two. Our current BO charges almost nothing; I think she's just happy the horses are getting some attention (we lease them). She'd be feeding them whether or not we rode them. However, that barn has some serious shortcomings like no nice outdoor arena. There's a pasture, but it's soooo muddy. It will be hit or miss this summer. I keep looking for little farms but there just aren't any in our school district! 

Hello Ripton!

Greentree, the dentist is NOT a good place to spend money, yuck. Well I guess it's good, as being toothless is sort of hard, but not FUN. I hope it's not as bad as you're expecting. 

Blue, sorry you guys are sick! I hope you're better now!

HP, I'm so jealous of your snow day tomorrow (not of your dangerous drive home today). We haven't had a snow day yet and I always love having just one. Probably not going to happen this late in February. 

I forgot to tell you all that when I was at the barn Sunday, the stable girl accidentally let a horse out. It was a paddock w/ 4 horses and I think she left the gate open while she wheeled in a cart. She is not a horse person, so she came to ask me for help. Luckily I was there because even with a bucket of grain the horse wanted NOTHING to do with being caught. I doubt he's more than green broke, if that. Finally I had her stand by the gate and I chased him to it and he ran back in. I totally had flashbacks to my cow farm days as a kid. :lol: Still haven't heard if the BO got mad about it or not. 

Sickness here too...my son came home w/ the stomach flu today so I'll be home with him again tomorrow. He was feeling pretty horrible this evening but is asleep now. Hopefully it's over!


----------



## Happy Place

It's still snowing! Our pines are really weighted down. This is super heavy wet snow. I think we have at least 9 inches here. I want so badly to walk River through it! Not driving out there in this stuff. I don't mind riding into town but the freeway is a no go for me. I would not be suprised if we get a second snow day out of this.

Time to snuggle down and read a good book. Oh, I guess the house might get cleaned too! At some point we need to move the lawn tractor and ATV so we can get our snow plow put on the truck. That would be a very good thing. We desperately need a pole barn to keep all that stuff in. It sits outside here, along with the boat. Some day.


----------



## Celeste

The neighbor decided to let his mean chow dog loose yesterday. It caught our rooster and chomped him pretty good. My tiny little dog was doing her best to protect the rooster, but she could bite that dog all day and the chow wouldn't notice.

DH was home and ran outside and drove the dog away. He thought the rooster was dead, but he picked him up and brought him up to the house. He is still alive, but he is really bruised up. 

The neighbor seemed annoyed when DH talked to him about it. He is lucky that he still has the dog. DH was mad as a hornet.

I really like having a dog that is too little to cause serious neighbor trouble.


----------



## greentree

Jan...lol. He said "we really want to save this tooth", then "well, you don't HAVE to...this is Kentucky, where the average # of teeth is 7!!!!" Hilarious ! But sadly with some truth....
He gave me a Rx for some Tylenol 4...thinking that the now exposed root is going to be a big time toothache. Yay. Well, I took one of DH's leftovers last night.. figured I would just nip that baby in the bud. So far, so good, knock on wood!

Do you run around with the Lysol can when they get this stuff?? I am sorry he is not feeling well....

I have mud in my "indoor" arena, too, but, I do not board horses.....

Then last night I go into the laundry room to put the towels in the dryer...splash....oops(not the word I used). DH got some handy points working on it. I have not run a test to see if it is fixed, and I have a cooler full of soapy towels on the front porch. Yay.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> THE VAN IS POSSESSED.
> 
> I was in Montgomery when I realized the brakes were acting weird too before it died. So innocently called the dealer to ask them to please check the breaks before I arrive and fix if needed.
> 
> The service dude I had been talking to was not there, had an early lunch with Chiropractor. So I spoke with other rep who knew nothing of my crazy van. I asked him to check with whoever did the work. Someone surely knows _something_, right?
> 
> So then I get the news that van has a loose hub bearing thingy. What is that I innocently ask, does it need repair?
> 
> This dude tells me "well, the wheel could fall off, but it might be ok to drive for a while"
> 
> WHAT???
> 
> Needless to say, I turned that rental car right around and headed home. Wasted most of the day and more money for nothing.
> 
> The original rep calls me (finally) when I am less than an hour from home. He is irritated I spoke with the other rep (!) and informs me that he works 10 hour days and is entitled to his hour break. Did I say anything about him having a break? Do I freaking CARE if he has a break or not?
> 
> So I agree that he DOES deserve a break, and I wish I could occasional have one too, Heck I only work 13-14 hour days. Jeez. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Bottom line, he didn't feel the bearing repair was necessary at this time. However if I wanted it done, he could maybe find some time next week.
> 
> I told him the dang thing is possessed and I am too close to home to turn back around and come back to get it today.
> 
> He replies that the van is not human and so can't be possessed.
> 
> I hope that dang evil van spits oil at him or something :falloff:


That van would scare me to death. I hope rep gets his foot rolled on by said van. He wasn't very nice at all. I hope you can get this straightened out. I would take the van to have it smashed right before your eyes.....but then again maybe not. It might come back like the car Christine did hah.:hug:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> OMG another saddle option for Chivas  :dance-smiley05:
> 
> I just CANT buy another saddle
> 
> *sitting in the wrong spot may not bother some horses, but I do know my little QH mare Sassy will quickly toss anyone sitting too far back*


AA - You are definitely saddle crazed. You could start your own saddle retail store.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *AA*: trust me when I say I have been running every possible scenario thru my head to try to find a solution. But DH doesn't do greenies so having him on Phin would likely not end well.. Will have to shoot for next year instead. And you will have to take tons of pics in my place.
> 
> I cannot believe the crap with that van. I hope you get it sold ASAP.
> 
> 
> I am currently sitting in what I now think of as 'my spot' at the airport. flight is already delayed due to weather (fog and rain), but plane should be landing shortly. Hopefully all its tires (and all other parts) will be in working order!


Hope you had a safe trip PH. Lookin good girl.


----------



## Twalker

*I Has a Sad*

The DH told me last night that he wants to retire in March instead of June. He can't take working at his place of employment anymore. They are mentally abusive to him and he goes in every morning with dread. It is effecting him at home and I understand it. He is 66 with no retirement from this awful company. I love my job and it pays fairly good and I have been there for 17 years. I don't think we are ready for him to retire but what can you say to a good man who has worked his butt off since he was 15?

My problem is, and I know it is selfish on my part, it might mean I have to give up leasing Lady. :sad: I have gotten so attached to her and we have bonded so well. I love all the barn people and BO. It is like one big family.

Just venting here. Had to get it out and now I can put on my big girl panties on and be prepared to give Lady up. :sad:


----------



## Blue

*Twalker*, I just couldn't like your post. I'm so sorry you may have to give up Lady. Are there any other options for your lease? I do understand how your husband feels though. I've been in the position where I was actually physically sick at the thought of having to go back to "that place". Answers will come I'm sure. Strong energy coming your way! And a big hug

*Greentree*, I have 2 cans of Lysol spray. One at each end of the house. Not only that, but I won't let him touch anything of mine. Glasses, salt and pepper shakers, etc. I'm a crazy woman. Odd that I'm such a strong believer in building antibodies. Just not when someone is actually sick!

I hope you get that tooth taken care of soon.

*Celeste*, how is that rooster now? Small or large, a dog should be trained and the owner needs to take responsibility. In our little town that chow wouldn't last long. Sad but true.

*Happy*, you'll get plenty of time with River soon! Enjoy the clean house now, because soon enough house work will take a serious back seat.


----------



## greentree

Celeste, I hope the rooster recovers. I hate the little pack of neighborhood dogs that I have here. Aurora is pretty good at treating them like wolves, but I do not understand having dogs that just roam the neighborhood.....

Twalker, I certainly understand your DH's feelings. Perhaps another door will open for him, and you can keep your lovely Lady. 

The best endo appointment I could get is March 7. I may call tomorrow and ask to fill any cancellation.....I really do not want to end up with a toothache, and I need to keep riding so just in case I can get to Alabama.....I will. I will NOT put the information out for all the gremlins to see, however....


----------



## Happy Place

We got all plows out. We didn't even have the plow kn the truck! Didn't take long between the truck, at and little snow thrower. When we came in I had a message that school is closed,again tomorrow!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, that van needs burned at the stake.

HP, that's way too much snow for driving in it. Glad you get tomorrow off too. Here, the nice weather is just too weird, because anyone that knows Colorado knows that Spring snows are yet to come. Am enjoying the sunshine for now, of course, even with the cold winds.

Greentree, ouch. I had too much teeth trouble for too many years. Guess I need to move down way South so that I can ditch my dentures & no one will notice (sure would save $ for "tooth glue"!) And hope your washer recovers soon!

Celeste, hope the rooster is okay. That chow's owners' attitude needs an adjustment (prejudiced too, I don't like chows. Too many years as a dog groomer. Never trusted them as a Golden Rule).

Twalker, your news is painful (couldn't "like" your post). I hope a way can be found so that you can keep leasing her.

Me, no real news, just plugging away...


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan*, Hope your son gets better! Stable girl was lucky horses didn't get far yikes :runninghorse2:
*AA*, Your van is possessed eh?? LOL Love the suggestion to trade it in for another saddle BUWAAHAHAAA
*Greentree*, hope you don't end up with a toothache. At least March 7th isn't far away!
*PH*, Flight go ok? It's like Florida is your 2nd home 
*TWalker*, So sorry you may have to end your lease of Lady.  Understandable given your DH may retire but perhaps he may consider a parttime job instead? 
*HP*, Another snow day, woooohooo! 
*Celeste*, Sorry to hear about your rooster! Sad neighbors didn't seem concerned at all. There are dogs that wonder often to the barn I ride at and they'd never harm the animals there, chickens, bunnies, cats, etc.

This week is seriously kicking my a%$ but weekend is almost here! Saddle still not ready - needs another oiling coat but by the time it's all done, I'll bet it will look amazing. I was anxious to practice on an English saddle, but I can wait another week. 

Any furniture DIY ppl here? I'm going to paint our bedroom furniture with Reclaim or Annie Sloan paint - sick and tired of dark cherry and want distressed white. DH agrees! :wink::loveshower:Read Reclaim is better, thicker, etc. and it's at Home Depot. Annie Sloan paint is kinda hard to find but seems to be very popular as well. Stay warm everyone! And no tornados hit here - Pensacola was not so lucky, 3 people died.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I caught whatever Blue's DH has. So sick and weak as a kitten. 

I barely made it home, but the plan worked and the Van is no longer mine. I couldn't even buy a saddle with what they paid me. Much less than all the repairs I have done to it. Just couldn't take the stress of trying to drive it home. Calculated what it has cost me over the years I have had it, and I think it is ok. Still sad about the whole thing, cause it is GREAT to camp in. Some fisherman or hunter is going to love it. Until they realize it is possessedmg:

Brought the rental back here, so saved that $74 one way charge. Of course I got home too late to turn the car in, so going to have a three day rental, but I just don't care at this point. 

Got someone to work for me tomorrow, so my vacation hours are again close to zero. We can't use sick time until the second day.

Read everything but too tired to comment. Will catch up with y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I'm so sorry it turned out this way, but glad it's off your shoulders now. Get some rest.


----------



## Celeste

Sadly the poor rooster died. I got home from work and DH had him in the kitchen laying on some blankets and a heating pad. That looked like a really bad sign. I gave him some fluid, but he just didn't make it. He had blood coming out of his mouth. I think his lungs were pretty much crunched. 

Granted it was a rooster that I paid $2.25 for, but he followed us around the yard like a puppy. I guess I'll order some new baby chicks including one barred rock rooster. It is sad.

My DH didn't shoot the chow, but we have other neighbors that are going to be less forgiving if the irresponsible owner doesn't keep him confined. 

Poor Mr. Rooster.


----------



## Celeste

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Blue

So Sorry.


----------



## frlsgirl

Celeste said:


> Sadly the poor rooster died. I got home from work and DH had him in the kitchen laying on some blankets and a heating pad. That looked like a really bad sign. I gave him some fluid, but he just didn't make it. He had blood coming out of his mouth. I think his lungs were pretty much crunched.
> 
> Granted it was a rooster that I paid $2.25 for, but he followed us around the yard like a puppy. I guess I'll order some new baby chicks including one barred rock rooster. It is sad.
> 
> My DH didn't shoot the chow, but we have other neighbors that are going to be less forgiving if the irresponsible owner doesn't keep him confined.
> 
> Poor Mr. Rooster.


So sorry about Mr Rooster


----------



## greentree

Aww, poor Mr. R....You should send a bill to the chow's owner, and report it to the sheriff, so if something else happens, the dog has a rap sheet!

AA, so glad you got rid of the van! Happy day!! So sorry you are not feeling decent enough to celebrate! How do we transmit these viruses through the Internet, anyway??

HP, enjoy your snow day!! You need to get River a sleigh!

TJ, the you certainly would not need dentures here.....and you could live in my barn office! If you ever need to get away, head east....


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Celeste*: Poor little rooster. So sad to have the little guy go this way :sad:

*TWalker*: Do not give up hope! It seems like you help out a lot at that barn with kid parties and things. Maybe you could trade work for the lease or at least part of it? 

Terrible for your DH to dread going into work. Don't know the answer for that. Maybe he can change departments or something? 

*City*: I am def a DIY person, but more in the home remodeling type. Ask me how to replace windows or lay hardwood, that I can do. For paint I purchase the long lasting kind you can scrub off marks from. I bought the last stuff from ACE Hardware. Never heard of those brands you mentioned, sorry can't help there. 

*Greentree*: Who needs more than 7 teeth? :rofl: Hope you get to keep yours...

*Phantom*: hope you made it to Florida in good time. Good picture at the airport. 

Weather should be just what you like, cool but clear. Give Fluffy a hug and a carrot and RIDE STRONG


----------



## greentree

Yeah, and if it is some of the front ones, you still have a pretty smile!!! 
I will still have all of mine...more than enough, actually, because I still have 4 wisdom teeth.....


----------



## Celeste

The man that owns the dog offered to give us one of his roosters. His roosters are either stand-offish or mean. Ours thought he was a puppy that followed us all around the yard. If we get another rooster, I think I will start with another baby.


----------



## tjtalon

Celeste, I'm so sorry about your rooster. Hope you find a good baby to raise.

AnitaAnne, hope you get to feeling better. Glad you got rid of that demonic van.

Greentree, if I could win the lottery I'd be out of Colorado asap.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> I caught whatever Blue's DH has. So sick and weak as a kitten.
> 
> I barely made it home, but the plan worked and the Van is no longer mine. I couldn't even buy a saddle with what they paid me. Much less than all the repairs I have done to it. Just couldn't take the stress of trying to drive it home. Calculated what it has cost me over the years I have had it, and I think it is ok. Still sad about the whole thing, cause it is GREAT to camp in. Some fisherman or hunter is going to love it. Until they realize it is possessedmg:
> 
> Brought the rental back here, so saved that $74 one way charge. Of course I got home too late to turn the car in, so going to have a three day rental, but I just don't care at this point.
> 
> Got someone to work for me tomorrow, so my vacation hours are again close to zero. We can't use sick time until the second day.
> 
> Read everything but too tired to comment. Will catch up with y'all tomorrow.


AA - sorry that you aren't feeling well. Glad you were able to get rid of the demon van though. Get better soon.


----------



## Twalker

Celeste said:


> Sadly the poor rooster died. I got home from work and DH had him in the kitchen laying on some blankets and a heating pad. That looked like a really bad sign. I gave him some fluid, but he just didn't make it. He had blood coming out of his mouth. I think his lungs were pretty much crunched.
> 
> Granted it was a rooster that I paid $2.25 for, but he followed us around the yard like a puppy. I guess I'll order some new baby chicks including one barred rock rooster. It is sad.
> 
> My DH didn't shoot the chow, but we have other neighbors that are going to be less forgiving if the irresponsible owner doesn't keep him confined.
> 
> Poor Mr. Rooster.


 I'd report your neighbor's dog. It could have been a child he got hold of. The neighbor should be held accountable for his dogs actions. Sorry for the loss of Mr. Rooster.


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> *Twalker*, I just couldn't like your post. I'm so sorry you may have to give up Lady. Are there any other options for your lease? I do understand how your husband feels though. I've been in the position where I was actually physically sick at the thought of having to go back to "that place". Answers will come I'm sure. Strong energy coming your way! And a big hug
> 
> .


Thanks Blue. My DH is physically sick because of work. I do want him to get out of there. 

I could probably work off my board if need be but by doing so I wouldn't get to enjoy Lady as much if at all. I like the idea of only doing one stall 3 days out of the week and the rest of the time I can just enjoy riding, grooming, and just being with her. I know it will work out somehow.


----------



## Twalker

Thanks everyone for your kind thought regarding not being able to lease Lady. Hopefully I can come up with a plan to keep her. Thanks for the ideas too. I know I can work off the lease but prefer not to because I wouldn't have much time to enjoy Lady. I have a full time job. We will see. DH and I will be working something out this weekend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind thought regarding not being able to lease Lady. Hopefully I can come up with a plan to keep her. Thanks for the ideas too. I know I can work off the lease but prefer not to because I wouldn't have much time to enjoy Lady. I have a full time job. We will see. DH and I will be working something out this weekend.


Would your DH want to work off the board? He will have the time if he retires. Is he the type that likes to do outdoors stuff? Horses are always breaking things an keeping handymen in work, lol.


----------



## greentree

Woot!! I called my normal spay neuter place to get my Cloverport Kitty spayed....left message. Called our local humane society...phone busy. Leaving Kroger takes me right past the back gate, so I stop. There is a sign on the door...TOMORROW, I can get a cat or a Pit Bull done for $10.00!!! Yay!

Saved me $35 plus two round trips !!!


----------



## tjtalon

Twalker said:


> My DH is physically sick because of work. out of


I so very much understand this. Of the eight years I was at my last job, five of those years were spent in dread, every single morning before I went in...progressive, of course, started out small, got bigger and bigger. Tried every trick in the book to turn around the feeling, kept hoping things would get better, kept waiting for changes that occurred with the job itself that might make things better...but it never happened. I'm just now barely pulling out of the stress related illnesses.

Now I have other stress, because the pay is so much lower. BUT...in the last three weeks at this new job, my "spirit" is returning, my morale is improving, I see glimpses of self confidence returning, I can tell my body is regaining energy and I noticed a bounce in my stride that I'd almost forgotten existed. Therefore, better enabled, mentally and emotionally, to figure out the $$ bugaboo.

That's just my little story, but shared it with you, because dreading a workplace is deadly, and tell your husband someone way out "here" understands. Seeing him suffer must be hard for you. And I sure hope you can figure out a way to keep YOUR need...your horse.

:wave:


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone!! The weekend is here! Woot woot!

Celeste - I am so sorry about your rooster. It sounds like someone should report the dog before he causes more serious damage.

TWalker - I know you will find a way for things to work out. The important thing right now is for your DH to get healthy. Sometimes difficult situations end up in great opportunities. Hopefully this is one of those times.

Anita - I am sorry to hear you are sick. Glad the possessed van is gone though. Will you now look for another vehicle to pull a horse trailer? Once you are feeling better of course...

Greentree - great news on the spay neuter place! 'Cheap' here is still over $80 at the spay neuter clinic, and thats to neuter a cat. I have to get Lucy in to be spayed soon and know it is going to cost $$$. It will still be less than a round of dental work on 4 horses though...

TJ - are you enjoying your new job? I know you are busy and tired, but do you like it? Can you get in some regularly scheduled horse time??


----------



## Koolio

It is warm here today!! Temps got up to +12 and +14 C, which is unheard of for this time of year. Usually we would be -12. The snow is melting fast and it is very dry. I am worried about the price and availability of hay already. Hopefully we will get some wet weather soon...

It's pedicure day tomorrow for the ponies. After that I have to pick up Sam's meds at the vet and then hopefully get a ride in on Himmy. It is warm enough to ride at home, but the ground is still an icy / muddy mess.

Still no saddle for Himmy. I'll wait for a bit until she is in working condition before doing a fitting for her. She is enjoying being back to work and her barn manners are improving immensely. Koolio is hanging out at home until the ground is clear and then he is going back into training, starting with some intense in hand work. Sam and Sally are slacker retirees, but I hope to do some in hand work with them too to get them back to some trail riding at least.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!! We are waiting impatiently for the horses to start shedding as seems to be the most reliable indication of spring.


----------



## tjtalon

Koolio said:


> TJ - are you enjoying your new job? I know you are busy and tired, but do you like it? Can you get in some regularly scheduled horse time??


Tracey, I love the place. Am learning the job (got told tonight when leaving by one of the old guys who works the floor "Good job today!" [I'd had some rather hellacious tranacations to deal with, plus a line behind same, a couple of times). Am feeling accepted by the crew. As for horse time, the days off are a erratic...& getting out to the horses really will depend on if I have the gas money, quite honestly. It'll work out...


----------



## Blue

*TJ*, It will work! Eventually. But you now see how miserable and downtrodden you were. When you're up and healthy you can work out the other stuff, right?

*Koolio*, Its crazy warm here too! We usually watch the mesquite for the first signs. For those that don't know, mesquite is an amazing tree. It literally never really dies until you cut it up for firewood. BUT, it only "greens" when spring is here, and only blooms when it's going to be a steady 90*. This tree has survived because it can actually draw moisture out of the air even in the driest years.

Guess what, it's already "greening" in February! This doesn't bode well for summer my friends.

I noticed that old Bart (34) is losing so much coat its hanging off of him. Yuck. I curried them all real well today and I think they really appreciated it. 

Bart had been getting really depressed so I started doing a little bit of bareback on him and what do ya know he started to perk up. I ordered a soft saddle for him and then maybe I can just take him around the neighborhood a few times a week. He's always been my main man and I think he needs that back.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*AA*, May your van RIP. Hope you get better fast! Everyone is getting sick, yikes. Spring is coming soon!!! Ok, not soon enough I know....if I have questions re: home repairs, reno - I'll ask you!
*Celeste*, Sorry about your rooster - at least no more pain. Nice of neighbor to try to offer a new one though - but sounds like no substitute. 
Hope everyone is having a good weekend!! 

I'm scared of cantering, there I said it. Of course, I fell off the crazy horse today and got a huge bruise on my left shin but I knew the risk. I wonder if I'll ever get used to it or my anxiety/fear will get the best of me - turns out the wrong pad was on the horse but girth was snug. Lila, on the other hand, cantered like she has been riding forever. Oh why can't I revert to being a fearless little girl???


----------



## Celeste

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *AA*, I'm scared of cantering, there I said it. Of course, I fell off the crazy horse today and got a huge bruise on my left shin but I knew the risk. I wonder if I'll ever get used to it or my anxiety/fear will get the best of me - turns out the wrong pad was on the horse but girth was snug. Lila, on the other hand, cantered like she has been riding forever. Oh why can't I revert to being a fearless little girl???


You fell off. You lived. See, you can do it! You can ride. Now just try to let the fear go. Fake it till you make it.

I actually have gotten more confident after falling off and realizing that a spill does not mean instant death even after 40. Or 50.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Thanks *Celeste* for your kind words of encouragement!!! I survived, yes and I will ride again Sunday so I will keep trying. I can't seem to shake that feeling of anxiety, thinking I have no control at such speed, perhaps I've been in a car way too long. hahaa Why does that sound so sad...
I forgot to say hey there to *Ripton - *feel free to share what you will!

Tempted to share a pic of my bruise - but that's going too far.  Made my family swear not to tell my mom - she'll make me quit blah blah blah


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> It is warm here today!! Temps got up to +12 and +14 C, which is unheard of for this time of year. Usually we would be -12. The snow is melting fast and it is very dry. I am worried about the price and availability of hay already. Hopefully we will get some wet weather soon...
> 
> It's pedicure day tomorrow for the ponies. After that I have to pick up Sam's meds at the vet and then hopefully get a ride in on Himmy. It is warm enough to ride at home, but the ground is still an icy / muddy mess.
> 
> Still no saddle for Himmy. I'll wait for a bit until she is in working condition before doing a fitting for her. She is enjoying being back to work and her barn manners are improving immensely. Koolio is hanging out at home until the ground is clear and then he is going back into training, starting with some intense in hand work. Sam and Sally are slacker retirees, but I hope to do some in hand work with them too to get them back to some trail riding at least.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!! We are waiting impatiently for the horses to start shedding as seems to be the most reliable indication of spring.


All great news! Himmy just needed some TLC to be her super self. Hope you can find the right saddle for her. The one Fearless mentioned sounded like a possibility. 

Is Koolio healed? He is so handsome, would hate to have a scar


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *AA*, May your van RIP. Hope you get better fast! Everyone is getting sick, yikes. Spring is coming soon!!! Ok, not soon enough I know....if I have questions re: home repairs, reno - I'll ask you!
> *Celeste*, Sorry about your rooster - at least no more pain. Nice of neighbor to try to offer a new one though - but sounds like no substitute.
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!
> 
> I'm scared of cantering, there I said it. Of course, I fell off the crazy horse today and got a huge bruise on my left shin but I knew the risk. I wonder if I'll ever get used to it or my anxiety/fear will get the best of me - turns out the wrong pad was on the horse but girth was snug. Lila, on the other hand, cantered like she has been riding forever. Oh why can't I revert to being a fearless little girl???


In addition to what Celeste said, ask yourself what you are scared of. Is it the speed? The rocking chair feeling? Just something new? 

The problem with letting fear overtake the fun is people stiffen up when they are scared. When the body becomes stiff, the legs squeeze the horse which to the horse means FASTER. Not exactly what a scared person wants :icon_rolleyes:

Also when a person stiffens, the body leans forward making it easier to fall off. 

Sometimes instructors focus so much on a riders position that the rider has a hard time relaxing and just following the motion of the horse. 

The key to successful cantering is sitting relaxed and slightly back, keeping the legs loose, and focusing on rocking with the motion. 

So sit back, relax, and chase your DD!


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Tracey, I love the place. Am learning the job (got told tonight when leaving by one of the old guys who works the floor "Good job today!" [I'd had some rather hellacious tranacations to deal with, plus a line behind same, a couple of times). Am feeling accepted by the crew. As for horse time, the days off are a erratic...& getting out to the horses really will depend on if I have the gas money, quite honestly. It'll work out...


:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

My uncle passed away last night. He was always a huge influence on me. He was the one who started the whole extended family in horses. Uncle Jim was a VP at Coca-Cola and well loved there. So many people are sending facebook messages. He and his business partner won breeder of the year from American Saddle bred Association of Georgia, just a couple of weeks ago. Uncle Jim was a past president of the Association, was a recipient of humanitarian of the year, was a huge part of Special Olympics and so much more. He never would have wanted to be in a hospital bed, body failing and mind alert. Now he is with his best buddy and brother, my dad.

I imagine some time this week my sister and I will be flying out to Atlanta for the funeral. We are expecting another huge snow storm mid week. Hoping the funeral will be closer to the weekend. This is selfish to say, but I know there will be a crush of people there and all I want some time alone with my last remaining aunt and two cousins. Won't happen. I'll come back this summer when things quiet down.

I am going to do a few chores and then spend some quality time with River. BTW, that name is just not sticking! May be changing it again. smh


----------



## tjtalon

HP, condolences on the loss of your uncle. Sounds like he was a very good man. Hope a blizzard doesn't interfere with your travel. Hard enough trip emotionally, without dealing with flight delays.

As for your horse's name, I admit that I thought River didn't quite suit him somehow, even 'tho I like the name. He looks like a Teddy to me, but that's just me.

Hugs to you...


----------



## greentree

(((hugs))), HP. My sympathies to you and your family. He sounds like quite a wonderful man.


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste, sorry to hear about the rooster!! Very irresponsible of the neighbor. If my dog did something like that, I'd be apologizing up and down and offering to pay for vet care! It's really sad he didn't make it. Even though he wasn't valuable, that doesn't mean you don't care about him! Poor guy. 

Maria, bummer you haven't tried your saddle yet!! As for the DIY, we are, but we haven't ever painted furniture like that, so I can't help w/ the paint brands. Sorry you fell off the horse. I think that's bound to happen sooner or later to all of us who ride. Cantering is a little scary because it feels more out of control to me than a trot. Even though it's smooth once you get into a nice stride, I think it's hard to get into a canter and hard to break out of it, even on the really well-trained lesson horse I ride. There is no hurry though. Unless you plan on doing a Kentucky Derby or something there's no harm in walking & trotting until you feel ready!! Even in a show there are walk/trot classes. Don't compare yourself to others. You're a mature, responsible woman, and you are well aware of what the ground can do. I too struggle with fear sometimes. What has really helped me is teaching our horses the one-rein stop. Every ride, I do it a few times so the horse and I can both practice. That has given me so much confidence that I can make them stop whenever I want. 

Anita, sorry you got sick and also that you didn't get much $ for the van.  At least it's not your problem anymore.

Happy, I hope you had another fun day off! Was that Thurs/Fri. that you missed? I'm so far behind on here. If so, yay for a 4-day weekend! Now, I'm catching up on today and I'm reading about your uncle...so sorry to hear that! Prayers and hugs for you & your family. As for River, I'm positive he will not mind changing his name for you. 

Twalker, I hope you figure out a solution for Lady. I agree maybe your DH can help? 

Greentree, $10 spay? That's amazing! Cracks me up that it's only cats or pit bulls...why pit bulls? I understand the cat thing...we have a rural vet that always does feral cats for $10 because he wants people to trap them & get them spayed to reduce the population. But pit bulls? How about if it's $10 if you are a stupid dog owner that doesn't take care of their pets, breeds for $, and maybe also lets them kill neighbor's roosters!! 

Koolio, glad Himmy is doing so well! 

Blue, yay for warm weather but not so sure about the greening...what will happen if it freezes hard again? It's supposed to be really warm here too this weekend, like in the 50's I think. Good day for riding! 

We are having a HUGE tree cut down in our backyard. It was dropping enormous branches and just in general making a big mess. It's a Chinese Elm, which I really think the Chinese planted here as some type of horticultural warfare. It's messy ALL year. It will be so nice to have it gone, but it's right overtop the house and the garage, so the trimmers have a big job. I hate having them working outside the house. They are coming again today, and I'm sure they won't finish, so probably Monday as well, and maybe even Tuesday.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: So very sorry about the loss of your dear uncle. :hug: May the sweet memories you have of him help lessen the pain of his loss. I hope you manage to find time to speak to your Aunt and cousins during this difficult time. Usually there is private time for just the family to gather during the visitation. 

If River is not sticking, we would be more than happy to restart the hunt for the perfect name. I still like Timmy :wink: 

*Greentree*: WooHoo! $10 spay or neuter is fabulous! Can I send you some cats? We have some wild ones at work that we feed and the momma is pregnant again, plus I think her daughter is expecting too. 

*Swiss*: I had a 75 foot Poplar maple in my front yard get hit by lightening this summer. The guys had it down to the stump in about 4-5 hours. I must be weird but much as I really loved that tree, I enjoyed watching it come down. The wood smelled wonderful too. Thought it would be great for a fire, but the tree expert said no it doesn't burn well. 

Sure is pretty wood. My huge oak tree may have to come down too. My lawn guys sprayed poison in the kennel that is under it, and I think it is killing the tree. Such a shame too because that oak is so big it takes three adults to hold hands around it.


----------



## Blue

Happy, so sorry for your loss. Really hope you can spend a little time with your close family before all the "madness" starts.

If not "River", what about Rio? Same word and meaning just a different sound.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*HP,* Deepest condolences - he sounds like a very well respected and loved man*. *
*AA,* Thanks, great advice! It's the speed I fear - it is scary! I am doing exactly what you described - my body is stiffening, causing me to start leaning forward instead of relaxing. My 1st time cantering few weeks ago I squeezed my legs harder and leaned forward like Kentucky derby - naturally almost ended up in a gallop!! LOL I think in time I'll get it - but I feel like I'm going 80 mph but when you watch ppl cantering on videos, it looks slower so weird! 
*Jan*, Thanks for your kinds words as well! hope you get that crazy tree removed with no issues, sounds like a nightmare problem tree all yr round. Yeah, kinda bummed can't use saddle yet but it's looking so good! He oiled it, it's a gorgeous brown color instead of a weird brown orange shade and is so pliable and soft. One more coat should do it. He told me to wear very old riding pants or old jeans though b/c I'll have brown-soiled-pants look riding that saddle until it's completely all absorbed haha. One rein stop huh? I'll have to look into that! I do love to trot - maybe I'll never love canter but then, it's too early to tell. 
*Greentree*, You pick out a new pet yet? 

Lesson tomorrow afternoon and next schooling show is March 27th but we will be packing, getting ready to move into new home. Kinda sad we can't do it! We had so much fun at the last one albeit it was freezing cold (well for us thin skinned Floridians). There'll be other shows though and Lila is not terribly motivated to do shows right now anyway.


----------



## Ripton

Where are y'all from? I'm in Alabama, from Arksnsas.


----------



## VickiRose

HP, so sorry about your uncle. He sounds like he was a great guy.

Greentree, $10 to spay!!! OMG I paid $280 for a female cat and $180 for a male over four years ago! 

City, I'm hearing ya' with the fear. I tried to get on Boston twice last week and just had so much anxiety about everything that I gave up and didn't even saddle him. Not sure why its suddenly so hard, but my confidence is zero right now


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am feeling halfway human again, but still have residual headache and sinus drainage. Do now my youngest DD says her neck hurts and she has a headache. Here we go again...

I read online that Ford was discounting their 2015 F150 trucks by $10,000 this morning. Went out and looked at my truck 2003 F150 with 160K+ on the engine. My car is over 100K too. Thought about my recent troubles with the van :think:

Decided what's the harm in checking out what the dealer has?? :shrug:

So spent the afternoon driving around in some new trucks. None was exactly right, and all were higher than I wanted to pay. Oddly enough, the same engine in different trucks felt different. This kind of bothered me. My favorite was a Royal Blue XLT extended cab model with a nice chrome trim upgrade including side boards. It had several things I was looking for; Rearview camera, 4x4, bed liner, and peppy 5.0 engine with tow package.

I could have lived with the color even though I wanted a white truck, but it was missing a couple of things mainly it was an extended cab instead of a crew cab. I really want a crew cab. Other items missing I would like is a center console, leather seats, and one of the self-contained steps in the tailgate. Would really prefer sprayed in liner instead of plastic liner too. 

I really don't like the center seat in the trucks. It extends so far out into the truck there is no room to set my purse. The center console model had a HUGE compartment in it. 

I drove a dark green one XLT that had the 4 door crew cab. The engine was the same as the blue, but it was not peppy and seemed off so I ruled out that truck right away. 

Dove a White Lariat F150 with absolutely everything I wanted except the center console. There was a 2016 model right beside it with the console. Was thinking about the Lariat, then the salesman dropped the bomb. Only 1K coming off that model. At 54K, that was way out of my price point. It even had air conditioned seats! Awesome. 

Then I noticed the F250 Lariat extended cabs were the SAME PRICE as the F150!! What?? 

So test drove a White LT model with crew cab, center console, rubber floor instead of carpet, bed liner, cruise and power locks. I felt it was acceptable, but really would prefer a backup camera. Main problem? Not a big enough engine. it was a 3.5 (or 3.6, 7?) anyway, that engine was just not strong enough to make me happy. It needed a lot of gas just to get up the hill without a trailer! Rated to tow 7200lbs so was not good. 

So I left without a new truck and a new truck payment. Still wondering if I should go back and get that blue one. If I buy another truck, it will be the last one I buy and want it to be right. Not sure if I want to settle for another extended cab. 

They did find a white LT model with the crew cab, center console, 5.0 engine, power locks and windows, but no back up camera. I would have had payments of $441 for 6 years with trading in my truck. I was just not sure, that is a lot of money and I wouldn't have a chance to try it out first. 

The sale ends Monday and I have to work, so this was a one shot chance. 

What do y'all think; was I right to walk away?


----------



## greentree

AA, I have a 2003 F250 with 330,000 miles. It was the very last 7.3 diesel that the dealer could find, as mid year they changed to the 6.0, and were having trouble with it. Then we got a 2004 with a 6.0, and yes, blew out turbos and other stuff. So we kept this truck.

Have you looked at the Dodge? We are on our 7th one since 2005. The one we have now has right at 200,000. It is a Hemi. It got the same mileage as the diesel..17-18.

The dealers all said the Fords held value so much better, but the Dodges were so much cheaper that DH said he could just leave it by the side of the road and be ahead money wise!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, I have a 2003 F250 with 330,000 miles. It was the very last 7.3 diesel that the dealer could find, as mid year they changed to the 6.0, and were having trouble with it. Then we got a 2004 with a 6.0, and yes, blew out turbos and other stuff. So we kept this truck.
> 
> Have you looked at the Dodge? We are on our 7th one since 2005. The one we have now has right at 200,000. It is a Hemi. It got the same mileage as the diesel..17-18.
> 
> The dealers all said the Fords held value so much better, but the Dodges were so much cheaper that DH said he could just leave it by the side of the road and be ahead money wise!


If you leave one on the side of the road I will tow it home. Lots of experience getting vehicles towed lately

Had a Dodge truck before this F150 and it was a PST. That stands for Piece of shiitake truck. We had to coin that phrase because I and some of my friends that bought lemon trucks near that same time were speaking too much French for comfort. As I barely manage English, unlike you linguists on this thread, no one wanted to hear my French. 

This new F150 trucks are supposed to be able to tow big loads with small engines, and somehow I just don't believe it. 

I did not test drive or try to cut a deal on the F250 because they were all 2016 and not on any special sale. So I can wait. 

I really do prefer a Ford I have had 13 years of trouble free *knocks on wood* with my little 318 engine. My dream truck would be a 250 diesel that would pull anything I wanted. But I think a F250 gas burner will work for the trailer I want. The money thing, that is the problem. Really how long will I be riding? Do I need a trailer to camp in? Will I ever use it? 

These are the questions I am asking myself.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, I have a 2003 F250 with 330,000 miles. It was the very last 7.3 diesel that the dealer could find, as mid year they changed to the 6.0, and were having trouble with it. Then we got a 2004 with a 6.0, and yes, blew out turbos and other stuff. So we kept this truck.
> 
> Have you looked at the Dodge? We are on our 7th one since 2005. The one we have now has right at 200,000. It is a Hemi. It got the same mileage as the diesel..17-18.
> 
> The dealers all said the Fords held value so much better, but the Dodges were so much cheaper that DH said he could just leave it by the side of the road and be ahead money wise!


Seventh Dodge since 2005? Wow. I buy a vehicle once every 10 years or so, cannot imagine that many vehicles. What happened?


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, have no advice on trucks, but good to hear you are feeling a bit better.

I just got on for a minute to take a break & catch up here. Ripton, I'm in Denver Colorado; you have, I believe, Alabama & Georgia "neighbors" here.

As for my "break". This week was the 1st 5 days in a row & today I felt the standing all day in my legs (& in my right pelvis, where a break was) Painkiller creme will be in order when I go to bed . I was really glad it was my Friday.

Anyway, I felt if I sat when I got home, it would just freeze me up, so got started on my Sunday project: rearranging bedroom & living room. have made inroads in the bedroom tonight. hence the break, bed is next.

A Spring fever kind of thing I guess. Monday I have business to take care of (I sure needed this 2 days off in a row this time) then back to another full week.

It's all good. I'm moving the "Bob"/ball arrangement into the bedroom, it just wasn't working in the living room...which will free up living room space for the other exercise equipment (which, believe it or not, I have been utilizing, albeit slowly.)

PS AnitaAnne, I just thought, from reading your post, about how I write Z& use English. Don't feel bad...I have no lovely accent, whatsoever. Very blah. And can speak no other language, lol, besides the silent kind that comes with being around horses & critters.

I'm done with my break now. Please continue with the important, real news...


----------



## Koolio

Happy - my condolences about your uncle...

City - it isn't uncommon for riders to fear speed. Good for you for recognizing it as this is the first step in conquering it. There is a good video I recently found specifically about fear in the trot or canter. If you search up "fearless Friday dressage" I think you will find it. The video is of a dressage rider in Australia - Natasha something who has some great riding tips. Do you have someone who could lunge your horse while you ride? I find lunge line work is excellent to improve your seat and get a feel for the horse because you don't have to give any aids to control the horse. It might be a good way to build confidence and get a good feel for the canter. Once you feel more confident in you seat, you might be less likely. Give conflicting aids for canter, and the horse should respond with a more controlled canter. Food for thought...

Anita - it is good at you walked away from the truck. I'm a big believer in having a cooling off period for purchase as big as that. The whole limited time sale thing is intended to play on emotions and get the impulse buyers. Remember there will always be sales and there will always be trucks to buy. It is worth spending some time to shop and waiting for the one you want. We shopped for over 6 months for a truck. We considered buy used because we didn't want to spend so much on new. We waited and found our Tundra as a fleet order leftover for about $15000 less than we had been looking at and it was new and exactly what we wante. My DH just bought a Volvo after trying dozens of cars. Each one helped us narr down what we wanted and then once we knew exactly, we find an awesome deal on a demo model. Don't sell yourself short if you aren't in a hurry. My suggestion is also to buy new if you can. We are finding it is hardly worth it to look at vehicles a couple of years old as they are still lots of $$ when you are buying (not so much when selling) and have limited warranties. Care-free driving is worth a lot. I'm sure you know that after the cost and inconvenience of renting a car while my van was getting "fixed". Good luck and be patient.
As for camping, can you camp in your horse trailer? My SIL does that. She has a nice cot and bed that just fit in her little trailer. She packs a camp stove and a good size water jug in the tack are or in the back of her truck. I think she had a latch put on the inside of the trailer to close and lock the door from the inside. She only has to accommodate herself so the trailer works just fine for her.


----------



## Koolio

Welcome Ripton! I am from Alberta, Canada. I'm looking forward to learning more about you and your horse addictions . 

Grrrr...The farrier didn't show today as he accidentally wrote our appointment down for next week. I had brought all the horses into the barn, cleaned their very muddy feet, took off the blankets and gave them each a good grooming while waiting for him to show up. He's coming next week, but the horses were clean for a little while...

The morning was warm and sunny so I left the horses blankets off when I put them back outside. I thought it would be nice for them to enjoy the warm weather while I was in town and at the barn. On my way home it started rain, and then snow, so I was in a rush to re-blanket everyone. DD's mare Sally had to roll and was caked with mud. Grrr... It is not pleasant trying to clean and blanket 3 antsy horses when the wind is howling and it is starting to blizzard. Needless to say, I got the job done despite my frozen fingers.

I did have a good ride on Himmy today. She is better every time I ride her and I feel like I'm back on a positive learning curve. She is easier than Koolio in the sense that she's more outright when she doesn't understand or doesn't like something. Koolio would wiggle around and give all kinds of weird moves making it unclear what I was doing that confused him. When Himmy feels like she's getting mixed signals, she lets up a little buck. Her timing is such that I know exactly what I did wrong when I'm doing it and if I correct myself, she works beautifully. She's cheeky, but I find our "conversations" very productive and enlightening. I also realize I've been a pretty lazy rider by not expecting enough forward movement from my horse. When I start to push the horse for more, I am really pushing myself and my fitness level too. The physical exercise and gymnastics are good for us both getting into shape.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: what a bummer to have the farrier not show up. It is like getting ready for a date, only to be stood up :sad:

You and Himmy are turning into quite the team! So nice to hear she is teaching you as well as you teaching her. True Partnership. 

I don't have a tack compartment in my trailer, which has bugged me for ever. That's why the van worked so well, easy access to tack. I "camped" in my trailer on a cot many times at shows back in the day. It works for me and one horse, but no extra space in the trailer for my stuff when I have two horses. 

I can make the trailer work, what worries me is so many miles on the truck. It has operated trouble free for years with regular maintenance, but never know when that can change. 

Thanks for listening to me "think out loud" on here. All suggestions are useful. Just money is so tight right now, and going to get tighter. I just have to figure out some things. Downsizing is key right now maybe. 

*TJ*: five days in a row can be tough. Might be why the split days off are popular. Give you and your body time to get used to it. It will get easier as you get stronger. Good shoes and inserts are very important. Also support socks/hose for anyone on their feet long hours. Do you remember those sheer energy commercials? I used to wear those all the time, even in my twenties. It really does give you energy. 

Now I like the Dr. Scholls compression socks, they really help! I found Renfro has the best prices and biggest selection. 

Dr. Scholl's Graduated Compression Women's Knee High Large


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS forgot to say I don't really trust used trucks either. Have seen so many people overload them even going over the maximum weight. That will kill a vehicle fast.


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Seventh Dodge since 2005? Wow. I buy a vehicle once every 10 years or so, cannot imagine that many vehicles. What happened?


He was on a car plan at work that required new at 90,000 miles. Until the 2003 came along, we were shifting the truck from him to me, then trading mine as it caught up a few miles with me driving it. We had 3 F150 Supercrews before that.

I cannot remember what a new truck is like anymore, but when I look at the prices, I have to loosen my corset and grab the smelling salts!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Welcome Ripton!

Chime in and tell us more.
I think Ellen is in Bama too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Check out this doodad I found...what a cool idea! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zvfenkb0_c


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> He was on a car plan at work that required new at 90,000 miles. Until the 2003 came along, we were shifting the truck from him to me, then trading mine as it caught up a few miles with me driving it. We had 3 F150 Supercrews before that.
> 
> I cannot remember what a new truck is like anymore, but when I look at the prices, I have to loosen my corset and grab the smelling salts!


The Queen & King of trucks! :vs-king:


----------



## Celeste

VickiRose said:


> Greentree, $10 to spay!!! OMG I paid $280 for a female cat and $180 for a male over four years ago!


$10 spays are charity sponsored. The suture material and the drugs cost way more than that. 

There are a lot of people who are just heart broken at the millions of unwanted pets that end up either at the pound and euthanized, or wandering the streets to starve. 

If you do a little bit of online searching, you can usually find low cost spay and neuter clinics. 

Atlanta Humane Society

Paws Columbus GA


The costs of care do not come close to covering the services rendered. They are funded by donations. 

I have read that in Columbus, GA pound euthanasias have greatly decreased due to rescue groups and charitable groups. I believe that this is true in many places.

There are still way too many unwanted pets out there though.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Seventh Dodge since 2005? Wow. I buy a vehicle once every 10 years or so, cannot imagine that many vehicles. What happened?


We bought the Dodge truck that my son still drives in *1996*. It still works. He does tinker around with it on occasion to keep it running.


----------



## greentree

Celeste said:


> $10 spays are charity sponsored. The suture material and the drugs cost way more than that.
> 
> There are a lot of people who are just heart broken at the millions of unwanted pets that end up either at the pound and euthanized, or wandering the streets to starve.
> 
> If you do a little bit of online searching, you can usually find low cost spay and neuter clinics.
> 
> Atlanta Humane Society
> 
> Paws Columbus GA
> 
> 
> 
> The costs of care do not come close to covering the services rendered. They are funded by donations.
> 
> I have read that in Columbus, GA pound euthanasias have greatly decreased due to rescue groups and charitable groups. I believe that this is true in many places.
> 
> There are still way too many unwanted pets out there though.


Yes, there is some sort of grant money that funded this promotion. I wanted to ask about it, but there were too many people! The good news is that lots of dogs and kitties are getting neutered that may not have otherwise had the chance.

I am so out of the truck loop now....I can only tell you that the new Ford aluminum frames are built here in Bowling Green, and the surrounding area, and the trucks I like cost more than my FARM....


----------



## Happy Place

I never had any problems with my F150s. Now I am driving a 2001Dodge 1500. It comfortably tows a two horse steel trailer. In all our research we found that if you want a Ford deisel, do NOT go with the 6.0 engine. After that, it's all the same to me.
I am planning on camping out of my trailer (when we buy one). I also hope to get a cap on the back of my truck so I can either sleep in there or lock up my tack etc.

Had a nice day at the barn. We are throwing out the name River. It just doesn't stick. DH still calls him Timmy! Poor horse will either not have a name or be called Timmy forever LOL. The only sugggestion the saddle fitter had for me was to put just 2 dish towels over the wither area on top of my pad. That's it. Seems odd that it would make any difference at all but she said it helps with slipping. My saddle isn't bad, but she said down the road, it might be a good idea to go with an english saddle as they conform better than westerns do. In my opinion, it is easier to see the fit on an english saddle. So at some point, I may be shopping at the Anita Ann saddlery LOL. Even with my stirrup turners, my right knee hurts and my ankle wants to roll to the outside. ouch.

We couldn't get Timmy to canter in the indoor arena yesterday. It is very small and he is like riding a 2x4....no bend what so ever. He just doesn't feel balanced. He will trot like a mad man, take a skip or two and that is it. My plan is to back down from that, work on his balance, stirring and bending and move on from there. I'm bringing my MIL and son out to meet Timmy this afternoon. It should be fun, and muddy! Holy moly, with all this melting snow, it is just a huge mud puddle out there.

I think I am coming down with a cold, or sinus infection. Not happy about that, especially since I will be hopping on a plane soon. Don't think my old dog Briar is feeling too well either. I was gone for 4 hours yesterday and he peed in the house in 4 spots, and not just a little. Last night he had me up every couple hours to pee and take a sip of water ( the water bowl is outdoors). Not sure what is going on with him. He has lost so much muscle mass this year, has bouts of difficult breathing and has done this pee and thirsty thing before. He's about 12-14 (adopted). When he goes to the vet, his breathing is fine! He is eating well and comfortable for the most part. His old back legs are failing him a bit but he still loves to wander outdoors. Getting old is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## AnitaAnne

AA Saddlery! I like it 

We have convenient online shopping with one helpful assistant. All prices negotiable. 

Nice selection of camping supplies, brushes, saddle totes, etc. If AA doesn't have it, you don't need it :biggrin:

I need to go clean stalls and quit looking at trucks. I just can't believe the prices on these things. 

Have fun with Timmy and hope you are not getting this crud I have. Slept for two full days and most of third. What a waste of time off :frown:

Hope Briar improves. Maybe the vet will do some lab work, see what is going on? I made my dogs wear diapers for a while before finally putting them down. They just couldn't hold it anymore.


----------



## ellen hays

Greetings Ripton. I have been a native of Alabama from day 1. Welcome to our thread. I agree with MarylandRider, chime in! Welcome


----------



## greentree

Ripton, welcome!! Honestly, I thought I said that before....guess I need to move to the over 60 thread....

The sign says "Horse Talk", but we figure everything relates to horses, so we carry on about most everything! 

HP, if AA Saddlery is out of stock, Greentree Saddlery usually has it!! Hope you are not coming down with the crud.


----------



## tjtalon

'Nother break...have made great inroads with the bedroom Spring clean/reorganize. Dumpster'd the "stable" I'd been making, since haven't touched it in two years. That's okay, freed up the table for other stuff. Still have all kinds of pretty material pieces to make outfits for my Rider Doll & "horse clothes" for a Breyer or two. Have to have the creative outlet that's somehow horse-involved.

Thank you AnitaAnne for the support hose idea! I bookmarked the Dr Scholl's link.

HP, I certainly hope you're not getting too sick for air travel. Not good timing, huh? I keep forgetting to say how much I like your avatar, Timmy has such a nice face. Hope you find a name for him that sticks, I know you don't like "Timmy" (once you said that it would always remind you of my cat's name...if any consolation, I never call him Timmy, for some reason; it's always Tim, Tim-Tim or Timothy, never Timmy. He's just not a Timmy.)

And speaking of him, just for fun I took a pic to share, as he was/is supervising the bedroom project:


Handsome little guy....

Okay, back to work, 'cept wanted to say to Ripton: I wonder if you're anywhere close to our Ellen? And don't be so shy, jump on in & talk!

Later all...


----------



## tjtalon

greentree said:


> ....guess I need to move to the over 60 thread....


That's funny, Greentree! I started the darn thread, read it, but rarely post:icon_rolleyes:. I guess you'all will just have to keep my place at the table:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

Celeste said:


> $10 spays are charity sponsored. The suture material and the drugs cost way more than that.
> 
> *There are a lot of people who are just heart broken at the millions of unwanted pets that end up either at the pound and euthanized, or wandering the streets to starve.
> *
> If you do a little bit of online searching, you can usually find low cost spay and neuter clinics.
> 
> Atlanta Humane Society
> 
> Paws Columbus GA
> 
> 
> The costs of care do not come close to covering the services rendered. They are funded by donations.
> 
> I have read that in Columbus, GA pound euthanasias have greatly decreased due to rescue groups and charitable groups. I believe that this is true in many places.
> 
> There are still way too many unwanted pets out there though.


Celeste

I have 3 cats that were unwanted that I took in and had spayed. I am so relieved that their babies were spared from possibly being unwanted and neglected or worse. I hate the hair problem in the spring, but I know that my kitties are safe and loved. *Neutering or spaying is well worth the expense in the long run. *


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> That's funny, Greentree! I started the darn thread, read it, but rarely post:icon_rolleyes:. I guess you'all will just have to keep my place at the table:wink:


TJ Your new thread was and is a wonderful endeavor. It is not a 'darn thread'. You started it and you should be proud of it. The activity on it has been impressive. You did good, in my opinion. Hope you don't mind me saying so. You go girl. And you are doing great.:thumbsup: Glad that job is going well too.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

I joined the group Back County Horsemen of America, Warrior Mountain Chapter. I have really enjoyed the meetings and fellowship of 'horse people'. I was elected secretary of that chapter and have enjoyed feeling like I was doing something useful. I am really impressed with how they maintain a working dialog with the Forest Service. Much has been accomplished. More than I have ever seen before. The trails are being managed with very impressive teamwork of the Forest Service and the BCHA Warrior Mountain Chapter. Love to see a Win-Win situation. And be a part of such a success story.

Sorry to have been such a stranger, but have really enjoyed this new endeavor. 

Hope everyone is happy and enjoying being horse people. What a wonderful life. 

Peaches and I are looking forward to a wonderful adventure this spring and summer. Thank you all for standing with me in all my self doubts.

God Bless.

:wave:


----------



## tjtalon

In digging thru my art supplies, came across (a lot) of past stuff, a small pile of which are intricate pencil drawings that I did while doing graveyard surveillance at a casino (I had great difficulty with the shift anyway, & drawing is how I stayed awake-ish). Now, I'm no real artist, my pencil drawings throughout my whole life have just started out with a meandering thing with no thought, really. I've just followed along with the pencil & drew how the picture wanted to present itself (did somehow follow with whatever I was thinking/feeling at the time). I've quite a few of these, from that time period, as said, but thought that you'all would like to see this one that I came across (no, I couldn't bear, yet, tossing all the drawings, nor the 2 sets of pen & ink I did an eon ago for a gift shop...not yet, will be tossed eventually, just couldn't do it yet).


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Koolio*, Yes, I just discovered Natasha's videos on Youtube researching "how to get over fear of canter" hahaaa. Love her videos, very brief, to the point, helpful info. I was with instructor in the small ring no reins holding onto horn of Western saddle while he had horse in canter. I was able to stay on longer than before but it will take time.
*Anita*, Glad you're feeling better - yeah, a big purchase needs more thought - and if you find another truck without all bells and whistles, you can easily add accessories like back/rear camera afterwards and have it installed. My DH did that in our family SUV so it's not part of the upgrade package. 

No cantering today as I tried riding a new horse (one I've never ridden) who is young, very energetic and very hard to stop lol. He is fun though - great trot, but man, he is very forward, a little overresponsive to your aids but loves to keep moving. He was probably bored with me as he's used to jumping, cantering, etc. haha Not sure video of me posting trot with him in the small ring posted but what made it hard to concentrate was his farting almost the entire time.  I attach pics of pretty Lily, who one of the riders rode today, and Amos in the paddock afterwards chilling and giving me a little hey there look, thanks for the treats!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I had a nice little ride today. The weather was perfect. It was in the mid '60s and sunny. The horses were feeling good. Too good. 

My silly mare decided that it would be fun to throw in a few bucks. 

My full seat riding jeans probably paid for themselves today. I stuck to her like glue! Check these out for sure. Expensive, but worth it.

Deluxe Trail Rider's Unisex Full Seat Riding Jeans


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> DH and I had a nice little ride today. The weather was perfect. It was in the mid '60s and sunny. The horses were feeling good. Too good.
> 
> My silly mare decided that it would be fun to throw in a few bucks.
> 
> My full seat riding jeans probably paid for themselves today. I stuck to her like glue! Check these out for sure. Expensive, but worth it.
> 
> Deluxe Trail Rider's Unisex Full Seat Riding Jeans


Glad you stayed on!! They get itchy in spring too and don't seem to like to sweat. 

Those jeans are so cool looking! Once I slim up, going to get a pair!


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> In digging thru my art supplies, came across (a lot) of past stuff, a small pile of which are intricate pencil drawings that I did while doing graveyard surveillance at a casino (I had great difficulty with the shift anyway, & drawing is how I stayed awake-ish). Now, I'm no real artist, my pencil drawings throughout my whole life have just started out with a meandering thing with no thought, really. I've just followed along with the pencil & drew how the picture wanted to present itself (did somehow follow with whatever I was thinking/feeling at the time). I've quite a few of these, from that time period, as said, but thought that you'all would like to see this one that I came across (no, I couldn't bear, yet, tossing all the drawings, nor the 2 sets of pen & ink I did an eon ago for a gift shop...not yet, will be tossed eventually, just couldn't do it yet).


Oh my!! That is an amazing drawing!!* TJ *don't you DARE toss that picture! Sign it, frame it and take it to a gallery to sell. You are an ARTIST!!! 

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Ripton, welcome!! Honestly, I thought I said that before....guess I need to move to the over 60 thread....
> 
> The sign says "Horse Talk", but we figure everything relates to horses, so we carry on about most everything!
> 
> HP, if AA Saddlery is out of stock, Greentree Saddlery usually has it!! Hope you are not coming down with the crud.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: That is super exciting news!! The Backcountry horsemen are lucky to have you :cowboy:

I was looking at baby chicks yesterday and was thinking about you. So good to hear things are going so well. I may be asking you for baby chick advice soon. Thursday the shop is getting more chicks in and I plan on buying some of the ones that lay colored eggs and the ones with feathered feet. Going to put them in my dog kennel. 

*City*: Sounds like you had a great ride! That is the best way to do it when you are starting. 

Couldn't see whatever you tried to post. Is it on YouTube? 

I didn't know the backup camera could be added after market or I might have bought that truck. Had everything else I wanted. 

*MR* So good to hear from you!! Been wondering where you have been. 

Are you planning to show pictures of all the work you have done at the condo?


----------



## greentree

AA, Ameraucanas and Cochins....I now have 23 chicks in the water trough....back to hoarder status. When they go to the coop there 31 total. 32 if you count the "roaster". 

Celeste, those pants are cute!! A little too pricey for me....but I got a new Dover catalog, and breeches have come way down in price....they probably don't last as long! I love Tropical Riders, but only when they are on sale. Their Enduracool fabric is awesomely cool and lasts a long time. I only like the clarino patches, because the deerskin and lamb skin get too stiff when washed.

Way more than anybody wanted to know about breeches...sorry.

TJ, I love your drawing!! Fabulous!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, Ameraucanas and Cochins....I now have 23 chicks in the water trough....back to hoarder status. When they go to the coop there 31 total. 32 if you count the "roaster".
> 
> Celeste, those pants are cute!! A little too pricey for me....but I got a new Dover catalog, and breeches have come way down in price....they probably don't last as long! I love Tropical Riders, but only when they are on sale. Their Enduracool fabric is awesomely cool and lasts a long time. I only like the clarino patches, because the deerskin and lamb skin get too stiff when washed.
> 
> Way more than anybody wanted to know about breeches...sorry.
> 
> TJ, I love your drawing!! Fabulous!


Going to look up those breeches too. Right now I just ride in my stretch jeans. Levi's of course :wink:

Thank you for the names of my soon-to-be chicks Greentree, but what does the rest of that sentence mean? How many do you have? 

Here is my first set of Q's:
How many chicks should I get for a 10x10 kennel? 
Should I expect some to die?
Do they need their own nest boxes to lay eggs? 

I am planning to build my own chicken house so any advice there is good.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*TJ*, I read your post too fast - you drew that? Wow. 
*AA*, I tried to post pics of Lilly, one of the horses but it didn't work. But I figured out how to post the farting horse video!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtbxN5CDxg4

I ended up in the small ring because I was having difficulty controlling this horse as he kept going faster - I don't know if I was squeezing my legs or what and then I slipped out of my stirrups because I didn't adjust them properly (oops :icon_rolleyes. My instructor got nervous because he didn't want me to fall again (hope not a new habit) so he had me practice in small ring. Fine by me.  Lila did well, posting trot for longer period of time. But oh the drama, one of the mares kicked the alpha mare in the large ring (2 other kids very green in the saddle and one not listening to instructor much), Lila found it hard to practice at first with these distractions.


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> *
> MR So good to hear from you!! Been wondering where you have been.
> 
> Are you planning to show pictures of all the work you have done at the condo?*


*

My work has been the sorting, removal, and sale thereof everything my mother has accumulated in 90 years.
I have a painter and someone to lay the carpet.
It has been an adventure though.
I cannot continue to do all these things myself.
Much to do at home this Spring. And ride. :gallop:*


----------



## Koolio

Tragedy at the barn today...

I went to the stable with a friend of my DD's to do a trace clip on Himmy. While I was there one of the other boarders was riding and had a tragic accident that resulted in the sudden death of her beautiful equine partner. Fortunately the rider was not injured, other than the pain of losing her partner so horrifically. I don't want to go into details, but it was a freak accident that could not have been prevented and ended very quickly for the horse. My heart breaks for the owner as what happened would be anyones worst nightmare.  

I have been thinking and this incident made me think even more about how we often ride alone. Nobody around, no cell service. We take for granted that we and our horses will be safe. Usually this is the case, but as today proved, not always. I never let DD ride without anyone around and one day she did have a spill sheen her horse slipped. The fall resulted in a concussion that erased the previous 2 hours of her memory. In a serious situation where our horses are injured, we often lose the capacity to act, especially when alone. After today's incident, I exchanged phone numbers with another gal that rides at the stable and we have agreed to try to coordinate when we go so we can look out for one another. I am not sure how I feel now about going out and riding when all alone...


----------



## ellen hays

Koolio said:


> Tragedy at the barn today...
> 
> I went to the stable with a friend of my DD's to do a trace clip on Himmy. While I was there one of the other boarders was riding and had a tragic accident that resulted in the sudden death of her beautiful equine partner. Fortunately the rider was not injured, other than the pain of losing her partner so horrifically. I don't want to go into details, but it was a freak accident that could not have been prevented and ended very quickly for the horse. My heart breaks for the owner as what happened would be anyones worst nightmare.
> 
> I have been thinking and this incident made me think even more about how we often ride alone. Nobody around, no cell service. We take for granted that we and our horses will be safe. Usually this is the case, but as today proved, not always. I never let DD ride without anyone around and one day she did have a spill sheen her horse slipped. The fall resulted in a concussion that erased the previous 2 hours of her memory. In a serious situation where our horses are injured, we often lose the capacity to act, especially when alone. After today's incident, I exchanged phone numbers with another gal that rides at the stable and we have agreed to try to coordinate when we go so we can look out for one another. I am not sure how I feel now about going out and riding when all alone...


I am so sorry about the tragedy. I do understand about your concern about riding alone. Something that I have been dealing with for some time now. Things can go wrong in seconds. Having someone to touch base with is invaluable. My friend S is always there if I need to let her know that I am doing something that can be dangerous. We have a safety routine. I really feel safer about being alone. Again, so sorry about the tragedy.


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, that must have been terrible for everyone concerned :sad: I know what you mean about riding alone, it worries me too. One of the reasons I'm only trying to ride Boston in his paddock; it's right in front of the house and visible from the road in case something horrible happens. I have no where with mobile reception that I can ride.

Ellen, great to hear from you.

TJ, love the drawing! You have hidden talents, it would make a great tattoo if you were into tattoos (not my thing)

AA, car shopping is right up there with saddle shopping....urgh 

City, loved the video. Well done!

New addition to the pets here. This is Moo. She is an Angus calf who was born a twin, but mumma cow walked off and left Moo behind. She has been living in the chook pen for the last four days, but we moved her to the paddock next to the horses today. Boston is fascinated


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: That is so sad :sad: Made my heart drop reading that. The poor girl(?) and that poor horse. Heart wrenching. Shocking even to watch such a thing. 

We just never know what tomorrow will bring, but prepare as best we can. That is good advice to let someone know where & what one is doing. 

I don't ride out alone anymore either since the last time Chivas dumped me in the woods and took off AWAY from me and the camp. I have no one at home except a special needs child that would not even think to call anyone if I didn't show up. I tell coworkers every so often if I ever don't show up for work, please call the police cause I could be dead in my bedroom for two days and she wouldn't do anything except send a text to my phone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *TJ*, I read your post too fast - you drew that? Wow.
> *AA*, I tried to post pics of Lilly, one of the horses but it didn't work. But I figured out how to post the farting horse video!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtbxN5CDxg4
> 
> I ended up in the small ring because I was having difficulty controlling this horse as he kept going faster - I don't know if I was squeezing my legs or what and then I slipped out of my stirrups because I didn't adjust them properly (oops :icon_rolleyes. My instructor got nervous because he didn't want me to fall again (hope not a new habit) so he had me practice in small ring. Fine by me.  Lila did well, posting trot for longer period of time. But oh the drama, one of the mares kicked the alpha mare in the large ring (2 other kids very green in the saddle and one not listening to instructor much), Lila found it hard to practice at first with these distractions.


Good job *City*! I love Amos, toots and all!! Can I have him??


----------



## ellen hays

Good night Gang.

It has been good being here. Ya know, kinda like coming home. Love you guys. Have a good night.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *TJ*, I read your post too fast - you drew that? Wow.
> *AA*, I tried to post pics of Lilly, one of the horses but it didn't work. But I figured out how to post the farting horse video!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtbxN5CDxg4
> 
> I ended up in the small ring because I was having difficulty controlling this horse as he kept going faster - I don't know if I was squeezing my legs or what and then I slipped out of my stirrups because I didn't adjust them properly (oops :icon_rolleyes. My instructor got nervous because he didn't want me to fall again (hope not a new habit) so he had me practice in small ring. Fine by me.  Lila did well, posting trot for longer period of time. But oh the drama, one of the mares kicked the alpha mare in the large ring (2 other kids very green in the saddle and one not listening to instructor much), Lila found it hard to practice at first with these distractions.


Forgot to mention, a horse will go as fast as you post; slow your posting and the horse will slow down. He was actually going at a good pace however


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Koolio*, How incredibly sad and tragic. So sorry - I hope this does not sound insensitive but it really is a good lesson to be learned. It's always good to ride with others - at least 1 other person and not completely alone. Great idea! I can recall someone's daughter getting seriously injured and she was jumping alone on some course. I take for granted my instructor is always there or one of his staff, which I am so grateful for.
*VR*, That calf is too cute! Love. And thanks - my legs are feeling it today.
*AA*, Amos is for sale - on equinenow.com from Highland Farm- he's a wonderful mover, so full of energy and fun. He's too advanced for me but was good for me to practice control and keeping him in trot as he sooo wants to canter/gallop etc. He is clearly bred to perform. 

Hope everyone's week goes well - already counting the days until this weekend ride.


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio, that is so sad.  Good reminder to try not to ride alone. You think if this person had been alone she would've been hurt as well? I often do ride alone, because our barn has no other boarders and the BO is usually at work. My only other option is to have one of my kids with me, but they aren't going to be able to do much but dial 911. Ellen has a good point that second-best is having someone know you're there so you can check in after. I think about this when I run alone as well. Sometimes I'm miles from home. I always have my phone with on horseback and running, but if I am knocked out I can't exactly call people.

Anita, I am interested in your saddle shop. I'm in the market for a western saddle of some sort and a smaller English saddle. Sorry you didn't find a new vehicle! 

Vicki, love the cow. Cute!

Celeste, the bucking, yikes! Glad you stayed on. Cute pants. I need to invest in riding breeches but I just cannot decide. I did order a couple of used ones from a sale board but that only taught me that I'm not as skinny as I thought and I don't know my Euro size. :rofl: 

TJ, love the art! 

City, glad you had a good ride today and didn't fall. 

Ellen, welcome back! 

I'm sure I missed some of you...our internet has been on/off the last couple of days. 

I had a riding lesson yesterday and did a TON of posting and two-point again. I'm pretty sore today! I am having the most horrible time keeping my legs underneath me. It's hard for me to practice on my own because I can't tell I'm doing it wrong until my instructor yells at me. I am wondering if my saddle is too big and that is the problem...I feel like when my knees are in the right spot, they are way behind the knee roll. 

I also rode Patrick yesterday and Casper today. We rode in the outdoor pasture for the first time. My son was a little nervous but it was fine. It's maybe 3-4 acres...a good size for him to practice being out in the open with the danger of being REALLY out in the open.


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *Koolio*, How incredibly sad and tragic. So sorry - I hope this does not sound insensitive but it really is a good lesson to be learned. It's always good to ride with others - at least 1 other person and not completely alone. Great idea! I can recall someone's daughter getting seriously injured and she was jumping alone on some course. I take for granted my instructor is always there or one of his staff, which I am so grateful for.
> *VR*, That calf is too cute! Love. And thanks - my legs are feeling it today.
> *AA*, Amos is for sale - on equinenow.com from Highland Farm- he's a wonderful mover, so full of energy and fun. He's too advanced for me but was good for me to practice control and keeping him in trot as he sooo wants to canter/gallop etc. He is clearly bred to perform.
> 
> Hope everyone's week goes well - already counting the days until this weekend ride.


It took me a while, but I found Amos sale ad. Too tall, too old and WAY too expensive! Cute horse though. 

I have been trying to sell my own appendix QH that is 16.1H, Dram.


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> I love Tropical Riders, but only when they are on sale. Their Enduracool fabric is awesomely cool and lasts a long time. I only like the clarino patches, because the deerskin and lamb skin get too stiff when washed. Way more than anybody wanted to know about breeches...sorry. QUOTE]
> 
> Less than I wanted to know.
> 
> What is the clarino patch? Cloth? Is textured like the leather?
> 
> I have an pair of old Tropical rider pants. They are a bit tight and tan in color. I sometimes wear them in the summer with a longish tee-shirt over them. My kids hate them. They say I look naked due to the tan color. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> The jeans will get very hot in the summer.


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> I joined the group Back County Horsemen of America, Warrior Mountain Chapter. I have really enjoyed the meetings and fellowship of 'horse people'. I was elected secretary of that chapter and have enjoyed feeling like I was doing something useful. I am really impressed with how they maintain a working dialog with the Forest Service. Much has been accomplished. More than I have ever seen before. The trails are being managed with very impressive teamwork of the Forest Service and the BCHA Warrior Mountain Chapter. Love to see a Win-Win situation. And be a part of such a success story.
> 
> Sorry to have been such a stranger, but have really enjoyed this new endeavor.
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and enjoying being horse people. What a wonderful life.
> 
> Peaches and I are looking forward to a wonderful adventure this spring and summer. Thank you all for standing with me in all my self doubts.
> 
> God Bless.
> 
> :wave:


 
You go girl!!! Good for you. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## frlsgirl

Koolio said:


> Tragedy at the barn today...
> 
> I went to the stable with a friend of my DD's to do a trace clip on Himmy. While I was there one of the other boarders was riding and had a tragic accident that resulted in the sudden death of her beautiful equine partner. Fortunately the rider was not injured, other than the pain of losing her partner so horrifically. I don't want to go into details, but it was a freak accident that could not have been prevented and ended very quickly for the horse. My heart breaks for the owner as what happened would be anyones worst nightmare.
> 
> I have been thinking and this incident made me think even more about how we often ride alone. Nobody around, no cell service. We take for granted that we and our horses will be safe. Usually this is the case, but as today proved, not always. I never let DD ride without anyone around and one day she did have a spill sheen her horse slipped. The fall resulted in a concussion that erased the previous 2 hours of her memory. In a serious situation where our horses are injured, we often lose the capacity to act, especially when alone. After today's incident, I exchanged phone numbers with another gal that rides at the stable and we have agreed to try to coordinate when we go so we can look out for one another. I am not sure how I feel now about going out and riding when all alone...


I'm so sorry to read this; how very sad for your friend. 

This must have been freak-accident weekend because Ana's nephew died in a tragic freak accident Saturday; I don't know the details; don't want to know the details, but it happened, and it's so sad; he was barely a year old. It' sad to loose a horse, but to loose a foal; Ana's sister must be so upset.


----------



## frlsgirl

I bought Ana a book:

Is Your Horse a Rock Star? Understanding Your Horse's Personality: Dessa Hockley: 9781419666056: Amazon.com: Books

She says "Someone finally wrote a book about me!" 

I haven't quite finished the personality test yet, but she seems to fit the "Goddess" personality traits the best


----------



## greentree

Celeste, the clarino is rough ultra suede. I have never tried any of the other fabrics. They have several that sound heavier. The website has a clearance section with good prices, but most of them are low rise....uggh. I am going to call and see when they mark them down. 

Koolio, that sounds dreadful. So sorry for the loss. It does remind us about the danger of our beasts. 
If I did not ride alone, I would not ever be able to ride. I do always have my cell phone ON me, not in a saddlebag on the horse. This saved my friends life....she was driving alone on our friend's place, and her carriage hit a root, and tossed her out, resulting in a compound fracture of her leg. She called the friend, who happened to be at the house, and they got the ambulance...but if they had not applied a tourniquet to her leg, she may have bled to death. The horse stopped, instead of heading back to the barn, so there would have been no clue that she was there.

City, I did not watch the video, but it sounds like you are really progressing. Building that muscle memory is not easy. Never let them make you feel bad about the time the learning takes. Just like training the horse...the time it takes is the time it takes. No timetable.....

Ellen, so good to hear from you! Are you still planning that Larry Whitesell clinic? I think it is has been squeezed out of my budget by the dentist..

AA, how many chickens depends on how much mud you want in that pen. Are you planning to let them free range ( out of the pen), or stay in? Back in Texas, I had about 60 hens. DH built a roost that looked like a table, with boards running the length of it. The inside of my coop was probably only 8x8( it was a squared off corner outside of the round pen, so it was a rounded side triangle.) we used a larger area, maybe 20x12 that was covered in wire outside that, so that if I needed to keep them in, I could. Otherwise, they ranged around the barn. 

You only need one nest box for every 4 hens or so. They will usually lay in one or two, because they are trying to build a clutch of eggs, so that one broody hen can set upon them. Any questions? Class dismissed....


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Frlsgirl*, Adore those pics! Reading with you - hmmm, what are Goddess personality traits? hahaaa 
*Greentree*, Thanks! So true about building that muscle memory - I haven't trotted for a long period of time for couple of weeks because practice ride was not going well with the crazy horse (no idea why I volunteered to ride her, like riding a cow). I have to get over my impatience of my progress - I forget I don't have a 20-year old body that recovers quickly, I'm in a little denial about that. My DH and close friend think I'm pushing it sometimes so I'll learn to take it slow.

It's good to have some safety plan if riding alone - not everyone can ride with someone every time. Guess we all know the risk but the benefits far outweigh the bad - for those that disagree, riding is not for you. All this chicken coop talk makes me want scrambled eggs....luckily a coworker sells her fresh farm eggs super cheap so I cooked a lot of eggy dishes last weekend, need protein to develop muscle!


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> My uncle passed away last night. He was always a huge influence on me. He was the one who started the whole extended family in horses. Uncle Jim was a VP at Coca-Cola and well loved there. So many people are sending facebook messages. He and his business partner won breeder of the year from American Saddle bred Association of Georgia, just a couple of weeks ago. Uncle Jim was a past president of the Association, was a recipient of humanitarian of the year, was a huge part of Special Olympics and so much more. He never would have wanted to be in a hospital bed, body failing and mind alert. Now he is with his best buddy and brother, my dad.
> 
> I imagine some time this week my sister and I will be flying out to Atlanta for the funeral. We are expecting another huge snow storm mid week. Hoping the funeral will be closer to the weekend. This is selfish to say, but I know there will be a crush of people there and all I want some time alone with my last remaining aunt and two cousins. Won't happen. I'll come back this summer when things quiet down.
> 
> I am going to do a few chores and then spend some quality time with River. BTW, that name is just not sticking! May be changing it again. smh


HP - I'm so sorry about your loss of your Uncle.


----------



## Twalker

tjtalon said:


> I so very much understand this. Of the eight years I was at my last job, five of those years were spent in dread, every single morning before I went in...progressive, of course, started out small, got bigger and bigger. Tried every trick in the book to turn around the feeling, kept hoping things would get better, kept waiting for changes that occurred with the job itself that might make things better...but it never happened. I'm just now barely pulling out of the stress related illnesses.
> 
> Now I have other stress, because the pay is so much lower. BUT...in the last three weeks at this new job, my "spirit" is returning, my morale is improving, I see glimpses of self confidence returning, I can tell my body is regaining energy and I noticed a bounce in my stride that I'd almost forgotten existed. Therefore, better enabled, mentally and emotionally, to figure out the $$ bugaboo.
> 
> That's just my little story, but shared it with you, because dreading a workplace is deadly, and tell your husband someone way out "here" understands. Seeing him suffer must be hard for you. And I sure hope you can figure out a way to keep YOUR need...your horse.
> 
> :wave:


Thanks TJ. I will tell DH that. Although I know it is going to be hard money wise on us, I still want him out of there. He hasn't been happy for a long time now.


----------



## Twalker

Koolio said:


> Happy Friday everyone!! The weekend is here! Woot woot!
> 
> Celeste - I am so sorry about your rooster. It sounds like someone should report the dog before he causes more serious damage.
> 
> TWalker - I know you will find a way for things to work out. The important thing right now is for your DH to get healthy. Sometimes difficult situations end up in great opportunities. Hopefully this is one of those times.
> 
> Anita - I am sorry to hear you are sick. Glad the possessed van is gone though. Will you now look for another vehicle to pull a horse trailer? Once you are feeling better of course...
> 
> Greentree - great news on the spay neuter place! 'Cheap' here is still over $80 at the spay neuter clinic, and thats to neuter a cat. I have to get Lucy in to be spayed soon and know it is going to cost $$$. It will still be less than a round of dental work on 4 horses though...
> 
> TJ - are you enjoying your new job? I know you are busy and tired, but do you like it? Can you get in some regularly scheduled horse time??


Thanks Koolio. We will get through this. I hate seeing him like this. He usually funny and happy and I would like to see him get that back.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan*, Sounds like a lovely ride albeit you'll need Ben Gay land a massage like I do! hahaa, sounds like you posted and 2 point a whole lot longer than I could. Awesome and had an open pasture ride - I can't wait until the next planned trail ride. Glad your son is feeling better! Ask your instructor about the size of your saddle...I thought I read the knees should reach the knee pads comfortably and not behind it but what do I know....
*AA*, I WAS posting too fast! No wonder Amos got all excited to go faster--oopsy. Guess that's why my instructor was yelling slow down! hahaa Yeah, he's very tall and a bit pricey - a regular rider is considering leasing him though.

So tired today, was up watching the Fearless Friday videos and Your Riding Success with Natasha - great vids!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Would your DH want to work off the board? He will have the time if he retires. Is he the type that likes to do outdoors stuff? Horses are always breaking things an keeping handymen in work, lol.


AA - He is working out there three days a week. He cleans two stalls and plays with the horses. He has a bad back and heart so I wouldn't want him to do much more than that. I will be talking to the BO tonight to see what options she can give me. Thanks for the advice. If you come up with other thoughts, let me know.


----------



## Eole

*HP*, my sympathies about the passing of your uncle. You mentioned him a few times and I know he was special to you. Back to "name-the-horse" game? 

*Koolio*, Himmy is teaching you, isn't that great? I'm so happy you enjoy being with her, I think she's one-of-a-kind. Sorry about the barn drama. I'm aware horses are a risky activity. I ride alone, since I don't have other options. Phone, vest, helmet and telling DH in which area I plan to ride (although he forgets right away :icon_rolleyes If I die from bleeding out on a trail, so be it.

*MR*: I can see riding in your near future, that's my March horoscope for you.

*AA*, I'm relieved you got rid of that haunted van. I also think you did well waiting for the right truck. Make a list of "must" and narrow it down to one or two models that fits your need and enjoy driving. Then wait for the good deal. If it is that last one you buy, get exactly what you want. What about a cover on the truck bed and sleep there? Or a truck bed tent?
Rightline Gear Truck Tent : Cabela's

*Vicki*: Moo! I'm in love!:loveshower:

*frlsgirl*: great pictures. Did Ana think it's a good book? I suspect my mare Alizé would be some kind of nobility. 

*Twalker*, I really hope you find a way to keep riding that lovely mare.

*Celeste*, love the jeans. 
*Greentree*, thanks for the breech comment. I was considering lamb or deerskin. Since I'm short, low-waist is actually "normal-waist" to me. Going to look at tropical Rider. Why can't I love real-clothes shopping?
My favorite is Kerrits Flex Tight full seat.

*City*, I like Greentree's comment: there's no timetable on learning to ride. You are riding a horse, that is an accomplishment in itself. It took me a long time to be comfortable cantering. And I still am uneasy doing it in a enclosed arena. Outside on trail is another story, it's addictive. 

*Jan*, might be the saddle seat size or model that doesn't fit you well. And about Olga: :loveshower:How does she adapt to her new life?

*Ellen*, that horsemen group sounds great. It will be a good season for you and Peach.
*Blue*, did you survive the bad bug?
*PH*: looking forward to reading your Florida adventures.

I apologize to all of you who caught my internet bug. I tried to stay away while contagious. After feeling miserable for a week, DH caught it. Now we're both pretty much back on our feet. Nasty flu. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, right?
We've been getting snow, more snow, ice rain, hail, more snow and more snow. That was all of February. The snow banks from house to barn are 5 feet tall. March usually brings heavy snow falls. I have no clue WHERE we'll put it, I sure can't shovel it any higher.
Well, it should melt eventually...


----------



## Jan1975

Fearless, I love the pictures. So funny! :rofl: 

Eole, the snow, holy cow! We are suppose to get 2-4" tonight...we'll see what happens!

I'm so jealous of those of you who have/are getting chickens. I'd love to have chickens! I do stalk realtor.com every few days looking for just the right farm. Maybe someday chickens and my horses will live with me.

Olga is adjusting really well to her new home! She's so sweet. Right now she's refusing to pee while on leash which is a problem because there are tree trimmers in my yard, but that's only temporary. They should be gone in a few days.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Just landed on my return flight home. Was trying to catch up here while waiting in the airport but haven't managed it yet. 

I will say my trip to Florida was excellent and leave you with a preview (I hope). Full story and more pics and vids when I get a chance.


----------



## Eole

Phantom, what is the strap around the horse's neck?

Ripton: Welcome!  I'm from Quebec, Canada. Please jump in and tell us more about you. 

Snowstorm AGAIN right now. Lucky we still have power.


----------



## Koolio

Eole - that's a lot of snow!! You could send us some as we desperately need the moisture.
Fearless - I love the pictures!
Phantom - it looks like you had a great trip!
Jan - we need more pictures of the lovely Olga!

After having Himmy clipped yesterday, temps dipped down to "feeling like" -25. The weather fairies are fickle and vengeful. Luckily she was blanketed but I worried about her all night.

Tonight I dragged DH out to the barn to put a warmer blanket on Himmy and walk her around the arena. I had the images of yesterdays accident burned in my mind and was quite anxious about how I would feel riding in there, so I needed to go to work through those emotions. Weird, I know... I also didn't know if the horses would sense something bad had happened, especially given that there would be a few things out of place. I didn't ride, but walked Himmy around for a bit and worked her in hand. More to stretch her legs than anything. Everything was cleaned up and she noticed a few minor changes, but no more than when someone leaves out jumps or cavalettis. It gave me a chance to feel less anxious before my next ride. And Himmy will be toasty warm tonight with an extra layer on.

I booked flights to go and visit DD in Germany in June. Woot Woot!! I am so excited to see her! I might also get a chance to see her again in August as I might have opportunity to work with educators in Norway. If I am selected to go, I hope to take my son and have DD meet up with us in Oslo and then the three of us will travel back to Germany together. I don't want to get my hopes up, but it sure would be awesome if it works out.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> I bought Ana a book:
> 
> Is Your Horse a Rock Star? Understanding Your Horse's Personality: Dessa Hockley: 9781419666056: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> She says "Someone finally wrote a book about me!"
> 
> I haven't quite finished the personality test yet, but she seems to fit the "Goddess" personality traits the best


These are the most adorable pictures!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Welcome back! Can't wait to hear of your adventures

*Koolio*: Wonderful idea to take Himmy for a nice walk and put a good memory in place of the bad. She is a super girl and I am really glad you kept her. She must feel extra special in her nice warm blanket. 

*Eole*: Definitely Alize is a princess! The Royalty shows in every picture 

Good to hear you have recovered from this crud. Isn't it rather odd how it is hitting the whole continent at about the same time? Weird. 

The snow is phenomenal! WOW. Still the enchanted forest with your darling house. 

I do have a truck tent for my ford, but only used it once. The dogs got too hot in there and so did I. Really prefer sleeping in the trailer, but my cot is 600 miles away at my cousins. I could use the tent for covering up tack and gear, but one of those roll up covers would probably work easier. Don't know what they cost. 

I just can't buy another vehicle until I pay off the Subaru so need the truck to stay running. 

*Greentree*: Thank you for the introduction to Chickens 101. I think you go into this on a much bigger scale than I do. I just want to keep the kennel clear of grass and maybe have a few eggs. Was thinking it would be a good activity for Jenny. 

2-4 max adult chickens. This is just for fun :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

*Phantom *– what a great action shot! Your horses always look so fit. Maybe you and your horse can host bootcamp for horse and rider? I can just picture your horse yelling at mine: “you will go through that puddle and you will be fine!” lol.

*Eole* – wow, that’s a lot of snow; last time I saw snow like that is when I lived in Colorado.

*Ripton* – Welcome! I'm also "new" 

*Koolio* – I hope you can enjoy riding again soon without that dark cloud of tragedy hanging over you.

*CitySlicker* – OMG – I love Natasha’s videos; I’m a Dressage Mastery student but put my membership on hold for a while, so that I can get Ana up to speed. I also signed up for the Fearless Riding Success program and got the first month for free; I’m contemplating if I should continue and pay or just enjoy the free weekly videos.

*HP* – So sorry about your uncle.

*Greentree* – I think it was you who mentioned going sugar free? I’m on day two of sugar free and feel pretty good. I hope I can keep this up.

*Jan* – I hate two point; makes me so very sore; I hear it’s good for you though.


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> *HP*, my sympathies about the passing of your uncle. You mentioned him a few times and I know he was special to you. Back to "name-the-horse" game?
> 
> *Koolio*, Himmy is teaching you, isn't that great? I'm so happy you enjoy being with her, I think she's one-of-a-kind. Sorry about the barn drama. I'm aware horses are a risky activity. I ride alone, since I don't have other options. Phone, vest, helmet and telling DH in which area I plan to ride (although he forgets right away :icon_rolleyes If I die from bleeding out on a trail, so be it.
> 
> *MR*: I can see riding in your near future, that's my March horoscope for you.
> 
> *AA*, I'm relieved you got rid of that haunted van. I also think you did well waiting for the right truck. Make a list of "must" and narrow it down to one or two models that fits your need and enjoy driving. Then wait for the good deal. If it is that last one you buy, get exactly what you want. What about a cover on the truck bed and sleep there? Or a truck bed tent?
> Rightline Gear Truck Tent : Cabela's
> 
> *Vicki*: Moo! I'm in love!:loveshower:
> 
> *frlsgirl*: great pictures. Did Ana think it's a good book? I suspect my mare Alizé would be some kind of nobility.
> 
> *Twalker*, I really hope you find a way to keep riding that lovely mare.
> 
> *Celeste*, love the jeans.
> *Greentree*, thanks for the breech comment. I was considering lamb or deerskin. Since I'm short, low-waist is actually "normal-waist" to me. Going to look at tropical Rider. Why can't I love real-clothes shopping?
> My favorite is Kerrits Flex Tight full seat.
> 
> *City*, I like Greentree's comment: there's no timetable on learning to ride. You are riding a horse, that is an accomplishment in itself. It took me a long time to be comfortable cantering. And I still am uneasy doing it in a enclosed arena. Outside on trail is another story, it's addictive.
> 
> *Jan*, might be the saddle seat size or model that doesn't fit you well. And about Olga: :loveshower:How does she adapt to her new life?
> 
> *Ellen*, that horsemen group sounds great. It will be a good season for you and Peach.
> *Blue*, did you survive the bad bug?
> *PH*: looking forward to reading your Florida adventures.
> 
> I apologize to all of you who caught my internet bug. I tried to stay away while contagious. After feeling miserable for a week, DH caught it. Now we're both pretty much back on our feet. Nasty flu. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger, right?
> We've been getting snow, more snow, ice rain, hail, more snow and more snow. That was all of February. The snow banks from house to barn are 5 feet tall. March usually brings heavy snow falls. I have no clue WHERE we'll put it, I sure can't shovel it any higher.
> Well, it should melt eventually...


Oh my. Look at that snow. All I can say is wow and its beautiful.

I was able to work out a plan the keep leasing Lady. I am so happy and relieved. The BO is one of the most awesome people ever.


----------



## greentree

2-4 hens will be happy, happy in a 10 X 10, with 2 nest boxes! You can make the nest boxes out of those kitty litter buckets that are square. If you have raccoons, you will need to run some smaller wire around the bottom of you kennel, or the ***** will, you know.

I need a " chicken hoarder" reality TV show....

Frls, good luck with the sugar! It is so addictive. 

PH, so glad you made it home! Love the picture!

Since I did not ride yesterday in the beautiful weather, it is raining today! I am going to get Mary's quarter sheet finished....the cats did me a favor and stole one of the monogram cutouts....these are a real pain to sew on, and now I only have to do one side!


----------



## Twalker

Update: I was able to work out a plan to keep Lady. I am so happy and I just love the BO. Yippee!!


----------



## greentree

Twalker! yAYY! Woohoo!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Twalker said:


> Update: I was able to work out a plan to keep Lady. I am so happy and I just love the BO. Yippee!!


That is awesome!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Whew.. finally caught up! I think.

*CS*: falls happen. being aware of your fear is the first step to dealing with it. you don't have to compare yourself to anybody (most esp fearless kids!!), so just go at your own pace.

*HP*: so sorry to hear about your uncle. he sounds like a wonderful man.

*Twalker*: so glad you found a way to keep leasing lady!

*ellen*: the backcountry horsemen is a great group. look forward to hearing about your adventures with them.
*
Koolio*: so very sorry to hear that someone lost a horse.  I ride alone a lot. I always make sure my DH knows where I plan to ride and I check in when leaving, along the way, and when home. I also always ride with the phone on me, not the horse, and I carry a variety of emergency supplies (bandages, a whistle, a knife, etc). Perhaps all that just gives a false sense of security, but it's the best I can do.

*tj*: you def need to keep those drawings!! i agree it should be framed on the wall.

*Vicki*: love the calf! and great training for your ponies.

*Celeste*: i have both tropical riders and irideon tights that are wonderfully cool in the summer. its amazing the difference.

*fg*: super cute pics. i also am interested in hearing what traits apply to goddess horses.

*Eole*: that snow is crazy! the straps on the horses' necks are ID collars. they are basically oversized leather dog collars, with a metal ID tag with horse name and contact numbers. I believe its a common thing in the hunt field (Kathy is the whip of her local hunt, and Lani is a member too) in case a rider is parted from the horse, so we leave it on at rides too just in case.


I have spent the morning catching up on stuff at home and editing pics and videos. DH is going to be home shortly, so we can get Sultan and Phin out before the weather gets bad (rain tomorrow and temps drop).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Update: I was able to work out a plan to keep Lady. I am so happy and I just love the BO. Yippee!!


Best news ever!!

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## frlsgirl

phantomhorse13 said:


> i also am interested in hearing what traits apply to goddess horses.


There are 8 personality traits:

Dominant vs Submissive
Energetic vs Lazy
Curious vs Afraid
Friendly vs Aloof

So you pick one from each category to make up your horse's personality;

The Goddess is SECF; submissive, energetic, curious and friendly. I can't decide if Ana is more submissive or more dominant; because if she is more dominant than submissive, it would make her a DECF = Rock Star. 

She's definitely friendly, energetic and curious; she is usually boss mare of a small herd but more towards the middle or bottom in a bigger herd.

She doesn't challenge me much on the ground, but under saddle she will let me know if I made a mistake or she thinks an exercise is stupid, but don't all mares do that anyway?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> I booked flights to go and visit DD in Germany in June. Woot Woot!! I am so excited to see her! I might also get a chance to see her again in August as I might have opportunity to work with educators in Norway. If I am selected to go, I hope to take my son and have DD meet up with us in Oslo and then the three of us will travel back to Germany together. I don't want to get my hopes up, but it sure would be awesome if it works out.


Fabulous news!!! We will need pictures, lots of pictures :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> There are 8 personality traits:
> 
> Dominant vs Submissive
> Energetic vs Lazy
> Curious vs Afraid
> Friendly vs Aloof
> 
> So you pick one from each category to make up your horse's personality;
> 
> The Goddess is SECF; submissive, energetic, curious and friendly. I can't decide if Ana is more submissive or more dominant; because if she is more dominant than submissive, it would make her a DECF = Rock Star.
> 
> She's definitely friendly, energetic and curious; she is usually boss mare of a small herd but more towards the middle or bottom in a bigger herd.
> 
> She doesn't challenge me much on the ground, but under saddle she will let me know if I made a mistake or she thinks an exercise is stupid, but don't all mares do that anyway?


Very interesting. What if the horse is both? 

For instance, a horse I had, Baby was a Percheron Arab cross. No question that he was dominant, he would never do that licky thing the DVD experts always show. We were partners. He respected me and I respected him. He did agree to let me make most decisions. But we had a "Come to Jesus" discussion early on when he charged me, rearing and pawing at me because I had the audacity to try to lunge him. 

But the energetic/lazy thing would be hard to figure out. He had his own idea of what was worth effort and what wasn't and didn't like to waste energy. So you would think lazy right? Except he was impossible to tire out. If he was kept in a stall for 24 hours, he had to be lunged or he would have a bucking galloping fit for HOURS, especially if he was kept from GRASS. Sometimes I couldn't even get on him because he was so wired up. He had to get that energy out. 

I loved that horse.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Have to say this first of all. * TWalker * I am so happy for you. You love your Lady like I love my Peaches. I don't think either of us could stand a day with out our girls. 

*PH13* Can't wait to hear about your latest endurance ride. Yeah, I am enjoying being a part of BCHA. Love having contact with a bunch of horse people. 

*Koolio *
* After having Himmy clipped yesterday, temps dipped down to "feeling like" -25. The weather fairies are fickle and vengeful. Luckily she was blanketed but I worried about her all night.
* You are such a good horse momma. I would worry too. They are our babies:loveshower: Have a wonderful time in Germany!! Oh, and that 6th sense is for real. Very bad situation. Hope you can regain inner peace soon:hug:

*Greentree* [B*] You can make the nest boxes out of those kitty litter buckets that are square. What a great idea!!!!:thumbsup
Ellen, so good to hear from you! Are you still planning that Larry Whitesell clinic? I think it is has been squeezed out of my budget by the dentist..

*[/B] Yeah, the budget rules here too. Maybe the cd's they offer are more realistic for me. $120 vs 1200. Yeah.


*frlsgirl* Luv those pics. What a studious girl. She is beautiful. I can tell that there is a special bond between you two.

Storms are moving in and don't want to lose what I have written. Will send and resume after the storms.

God bless.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*TWalker*, That's amazing news! Bet you can't stop grinning ear to ear eh?? Sounds like your BO is a great person.
*Eole*, Sounds like you are finally on the mend, and that you need more snow. hahaaa great pics although that's some serious digging.
*Koolio*, Sounds like you and Himmy will conquer that fear/anxiety of being in the arena despite what's happened. And going to Germany and Norway? Wow, wonderful plans on the way, so much to look forward to.
*Frlsgirl*, I know right?? She's so helpful! I think I'll try fearlessfriday for a $1! Doubt I'll keep paying - free vids anyway and rather spend money on more lessons- but I know there's content there not on youtube. 
*PH*, Great pic! Both you and horse are athletic and fit - good for inspiration.
*AA*, Glad you have a truck to use  

Bad news, I think my ankle is sprained and leg still swollen from fall - so going to doctor to have it checked out this Friday and had to cancel lesson for me Sunday. Lila will still go of course. Last night, my DH noticed my ankle was very swollen and bruised. Eek! Put ice to reduce swelling and raised it up on a pillow but I realized best to have it looked at - don't think it's a fracture or anything but just slight sprain that I probably aggravated working all day/coming home to cook/laundry/take care of kids, etc. Hope it's all healed by next weekend - I miss riding so much if it's been over a week!!


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Very interesting. What if the horse is both?
> 
> For instance, a horse I had, Baby was a Percheron Arab cross. No question that he was dominant, he would never do that licky thing the DVD experts always show. We were partners. He respected me and I respected him. He did agree to let me make most decisions. But we had a "Come to Jesus" discussion early on when he charged me, rearing and pawing at me because I had the audacity to try to lunge him.
> 
> But the energetic/lazy thing would be hard to figure out. He had his own idea of what was worth effort and what wasn't and didn't like to waste energy. So you would think lazy right? Except he was impossible to tire out. If he was kept in a stall for 24 hours, he had to be lunged or he would have a bucking galloping fit for HOURS, especially if he was kept from GRASS. Sometimes I couldn't even get on him because he was so wired up. He had to get that energy out.
> 
> I loved that horse.


He does sound like quite a character! The author describes energetic horses as the ones that paw when you tack them; don't want to hold still for mounting, are ready to go as soon as you hit the saddle; are light off the aids; when in turnout, they may not be running around but may just wander around more than the rest; but that's where the curious vs afraid trait comes to play.

Ana likes to dismantle the barn while I'm tacking her up; when she is out of things to play with, she paws. She's learned how to untie herself and take things out of my grooming bag; everything must be actively investigated. She recently started chewing on barn door!

If I pet another horse, she nickers at me to redirect my attention back to her. If she were a child, she would be the kind that grabs your hand and says "mom, mom, mom, mom, MOM!"


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just finished the horse pedicure. Everyone's hooves are much improved, although the seniors Dreamer & Sassy still have a little white line in one hoof each. 

Dram's hooves cracked off below the abscesses, but he is walking fine and once his hooves grow another inch they will be gone. Farrier might know someone that would want him, if he will run barrels. Not sure about that, but finding a nice English riding home for him seems impossible. He would be such a good lesson horse, sure wish I could find him a home like that. 

Wish I was not sick, beautiful day to ride. Going to head for the doctors after lunch (they close for lunch). Had a terrible time breathing last night. Was up until 3am because had bronchospasms every 5-10 minutes and couldn't breathe. Was horrible.


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Just finished the horse pedicure. Everyone's hooves are much improved, although the seniors Dreamer & Sassy still have a little white line in one hoof each.
> 
> Dram's hooves cracked off below the abscesses, but he is walking fine and once his hooves grow another inch they will be gone. Farrier might know someone that would want him, if he will run barrels. Not sure about that, but finding a nice English riding home for him seems impossible. He would be such a good lesson horse, sure wish I could find him a home like that.
> 
> Wish I was not sick, beautiful day to ride. Going to head for the doctors after lunch (they close for lunch). Had a terrible time breathing last night. Was up until 3am because had bronchospasms every 5-10 minutes and couldn't breathe. Was horrible.


Oh my goodness, so you are sick and still gave your horses pedicures?!? I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## frlsgirl

ellen hays said:


> Hey Everybody
> 
> 
> *frlsgirl* Luv those pics. What a studious girl. She is beautiful. I can tell that there is a special bond between you two.
> 
> Storms are moving in and don't want to lose what I have written. Will send and resume after the storms.
> 
> God bless.


Hi Ellen! Yes Ana is pretty special to me. Sometimes I have to remind myself of that when she challenges me (she memorizes Dressage tests and then tells me I'm going the wrong way when I'm just trying to ride a different test!)

Stay safe!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody
*HP
* I am so sorry about your uncle. Good folks are needed here, but God just seems to want them with Him. We have lost value here for his going. Heaven is richer:hug:

*Natalie* Now that's snowfall. Can't imagine what would happen here if that happened here. Glad you are both feeling better. Spring is nigh and ya need to be healthy to get out there and ride trails. Of course after all that snow melts:wink:.

*Jan* Olga is beautiful. I know she is a happy dog. And yeah, chickens are really nice animals. Mine are nothing but pets. If you like to travel, they can pose problems when it comes to care while you are away. I love my girls and they follow me around like puppies, but I am not adding to the flock. If me and Peaches really gel this spring and summer, we will have to check out horsecamps. Trust me though, my hens will be happy and secure. Thanx for the welcome back.

*AA Ellen: That is super exciting news!! The Backcountry horsemen are lucky to have you 
* Thanx, I am really enjoying. They elected me the chapter's secretary. Everyone acted like it was an unpleasant sentence. Not so, cause I am enjoying my duties. Very positive direction for me. I feel like I have a purpose:thumbsup: Really getting familiar with my computer. Getting involved with a wonderful network of riding buddies. 

*Hey VickiRose* What a beautiful bovine. Moo is blessed to have found yall. I have a feelin' that Moo will be loved. Compassion is such a wonderful thing. 

*Celeste** My full seat riding jeans probably paid for themselves today. I stuck to her like glue! Check these out for sure. Expensive, but worth it.
* Hey, thanx for the endorsement. More economical than a new saddle. That will be my next purchase. So glad that they worked so well for you. I hate the idea of hitting the ground during an unexpected dismount:icon_rolleyes: Hope you are doing well.

Well, time to go. Hope everyone is doing well. You are a great group or in my case, family. 

God bless and keep.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Oh my goodness, so you are sick and still gave your horses pedicures?!? I hope you feel better soon!


Oh I don't do the actual clipping! That is my farrier's job. I do the cleaning horses and 16 hooves prior to the pedicure. Any correcting needed is my responsibility too, and of course the goo I put on after the trim. 

Chivas had a come-apart today, surprised the heck out of the farrier. I think most people see my horses and think they are dead-heads because they are all loving and willing critters. But none of them are. 

I thought Chivas front feet were a little different size. Farrier innocently pulled out his tape measure, one of those metal ones and leaned in to measure Chivas's feet. I could see Chivas eyes and realized this was making him mighty nervous and then suddenly farrier released the tape and Chivas heard that go ZIPPPPPPPPPPPP :eek_color: and it was ON! 

Dance of the demon horse! Plunging forward, back, up and down! Fortunately use bungee cords on the cross ties so he wasn't able to break free or take out the wash rack. Woo Wee that man jumped out of the way QUICK and I was able to reassure Chivas enough that he was willing to stand still, but so stiff had to look to see if he was breathing, lol. 

Ok, gotta go see if I can see the doctor now. Don't think I would survive another night like last night and have to work tomorrow. Bad storms coming in this afternoon.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, hope you are feeling better soon. I caught the crud too and have been a bowl of quivering jello for 3 days.


----------



## ellen hays

*Chivas had a come-apart today, surprised the heck out of the farrier. I think most people see my horses and think they are dead-heads because they are all loving and willing critters. But none of them are. 
*

AA I found a wonderful trimmer that supports the natural hoof. Her name is Leitha Lee. HOOFsmart Â· Hoofcare (and Horsecare) Answers for Horse Owners. She has a wonderful feel for the horse's comfort. Love her work and sensitivity. Maybe she can relate to Chivas. 256 885 3783.


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- check out Raising BackYard Chickens, Build a Chicken Coop, Pictures of Breeds great site with tons of info. You could easily keep 2-4 chickens in your kennel. They need a little roost, some cover and just put a milk crate on it's side, throw in some straw and you have an instant nesting box! Chickens are easy and adaptable.

Koolio sounds like your trips will be wonderful.

PH- Can't wait to hear all about your ride in FL

Twalker- So glad you have a plan to keep Lady!

We had a snow day today. It actually didn't do much until 3pm. It's been raining hard since and is now turning to sleet/snow. They say we could get get up to an inch per hour until 11 pm. I wonder if the ice will close schools again tomorrow. Just as well, gives me time to get over this cold.

Booked a flight and hotel to Dunwoody GA. My sister is flying with me. It will be nice to get some alone sister time. Wish it were under better circumstances. Cousin says later this spring they will spread my uncle's ashes over the horse farm in KY. I will probably drive down for that. Their farm is just beautiful in spring time. I hope it is during my spring break or on a weekend so I can go without more time off work.

Time for a cold pill and a nap before dinner. gnight all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, hope you are feeling better soon. I caught the crud too and have been a bowl of quivering jello for 3 days.


I was a bowl of quivering jello for 3 days too, and thought I was mostly recovered. Proud I made it thru work, even thought the last 7 hours or so were a bit tough. 

Left lung is very congested. Dx of Bronchitis for now. Voice is gone; I had to text my boss to call off. No way I can work without speech. Would not be good for business. Zero pay again, dangit. 

My best advise to you is to go to the doctor.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> *
> AA I found a wonderful trimmer that supports the natural hoof. Her name is Leitha Lee. HOOFsmart Â· Hoofcare (and Horsecare) Answers for Horse Owners. She has a wonderful feel for the horse's comfort. Love her work and sensitivity. Maybe she can relate to Chivas. 256 885 3783.*


*

I will look into it but actually my farrier is really good with the horses. He trains horses too, so really handy guy to have available :wink:

My horses like him too, and Chivas is his favorite he always praises him to me. Has asked me if Chivas is for sale more than once, lol. He just didn't realize Chivas is so nervy because he is well behaved. 

When Fearless posted that excerpt from the book about energy, she was describing Chivas. Except through training he stands for mounting, doesn't take off once my butt hits the saddle and in general has manners.*


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Vickie*: that calf Moo is adorable! Will need more pictures as he grows.

Bummer that you don't have cell phone coverage where you ride. I don't either and it does change things. Maybe we need to drop bread crumbs so we can be found....

*Jan*: I do have a couple of saddles you might be interested in. Will try to get some pictures tomorrow. 

I also have a nice selection of bridles :mrgreen:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: Have a safe and quick flight and enjoy your time with your sister who knows you so well. 

Thanks for the link on chickens. I tried having some before and it didn't turn out well because they were mean especially the rooster. Definitely want nice chickens. Looking forward to making them warm cornbread on cold days like *Ellen* does


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> *Happy*: Have a safe and quick flight and enjoy your time with your sister who knows you so well.
> 
> Thanks for the link on chickens. I tried having some before and it didn't turn out well because they were mean especially the rooster. Definitely want nice chickens. Looking forward to making them warm cornbread on cold days like *Ellen* does


My barred rock hens are sweet. So are my Easter eggers. I had Rhode island reds that were gentle. My white hens I used to have were not as personable. It might be a breed difference, or it could be that I handled them differently when they were little.

The Easter-eggers lay blue, green, and pink eggs!


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, thanks. Glad you could call off. I'm taking Guiafensen (sp?) and Vit C and Tylenol like candy. I really do feel better, but I was lucky and able to just lay around watching Netflix. We'll see how tomorrow goes. This one is awful. 

I can't really afford to let my lungs go. I was hospitalized for double pneumonia about 20 years ago. I'm actually in some text book because they thought I was going to die but "came around" on day 3 in the ICU. Between that and heavy smoking for 35 years my lungs just can't get involved in any kind of trouble. Hence the just laying around getting well.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## greentree

Gosh, I hope you all get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Eole

I suddenly have chicken-envy. I'd love to have a few chicken and fresh eggs. Lots of predators around, my neighbour's chicken didn't last for long. Someday, I will have some, not quite ready for more chores right now.

AA, hope the doc gave you something to breath better. Did they do an x-ray? Because the bug going around here turns into pneumonia, I've never seen so many in ER, of all ages. PM me if you need... :wink:

Blue, glad you're on the mend. You deserve a medal for stopping smoking after 35 years, not an easy thing to do. 

HP, have a safe flight and enjoy the special alone sister-time.

Twalker, I'm very happy you can keep leasing Lady. A good BO is priceless.

frlsgirl, interesting thing about personalities. Alizé would be submissive, lazy, curious and friendly. Buttercup would be dominant, energetic, curious and friendly.

We are bracing for another snowstorm tonight. (thanks CITY, your wish was heard  ) Something big enough to cancel flights and school. I'm working tomorrow, my trusty 4X4 pick up should make it through the snowdrifts. I'll try to take pictures for you!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Eveing all! Just a quick pop in to say :wave:

Been busy....doing...not sure what except living. LOL 

Got a surprise chance to ride today. Went out to recess and it was 54 *. I was like...I'm outta here! :racing:

Just rode in the back field and woods. I could tell Jay wanted to go back to the barn, he kept looking that way, so we kept 'working'. I don't have an arena or anything, but there is an island of trees that separates two fields. The corn stalks around the island were cut down, so I was able to use that area as an arena. We went around and around the island. Actually kinda nice!

We did a lot of whoa, backing, and moving off my leg. I kept hearing my former instructor in my head....If you know he is going to slow down, push him through.....Keep him moving forward!......Keep him thinking about you. 

I was proud of both of us.. He didn't 'want' to really go, but he didn't give me any trouble. I anticipated it and caught things prior.. we got our brains in gear and ended on a nice note. :cowboy: 

He is definitely feeling spring time in the air! 

Got to ride Sunday too, a bit windy, but WARM! 65* 


I peek in at lunch sometimes and see what all the chatting is about. Koolio, I am sorry you had that experience. I still have 'issues' after witnessing my instructors accident. Horrific. It's a reminder for sure. Accidents can happen with or without people around. 

HOping those who are sick feel better. HP, sorry about your uncle. Eole....good luck in the snow! 

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, thanks. Glad you could call off. I'm taking Guiafensen (sp?) and Vit C and Tylenol like candy. I really do feel better, but I was lucky and able to just lay around watching Netflix. We'll see how tomorrow goes. This one is awful.
> 
> I can't really afford to let my lungs go. I was hospitalized for double pneumonia about 20 years ago. I'm actually in some text book because they thought I was going to die but "came around" on day 3 in the ICU. Between that and heavy smoking for 35 years my lungs just can't get involved in any kind of trouble. Hence the just laying around getting well.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


*Blue* this is why I am urging you to go to the doctor. I have asthma so did the same thing you are doing, thought I was better and BANG in my lungs. I really thought it was possible I would die the bronchospasms were worse than any I have seen or experienced. Every 5-10 minutes for hours and hours. I knew if I went to the ER would be admitted, so tried to make it through on my own. Hope I haven't permanently damaged anything by waiting. 

*Eole*: thank you for the support. I did not get a CXR but will if not better next week. Been prescribed Levoquin 500mg, Medrol 7 day, Albuterol Q4-6 hrs prn and continue regular asthma meds. I also bought an expectorant because can't tolerate decongestants 

She dx me with bronchitis, but I am quite sure it is pneumonia. I have treated numerous cases over the last couple of weeks. Several staff have been out sick with something just on my floor. Because we have the reverse isolation rooms, we get all the good stuff :icon_rolleyes: shingles, pneumonia, TB, oozing MRSA, etc. 

Anyway, since the meds are the same, should be ok but def will go back if not cleared up.


----------



## phantomhorse13

The lastest episode of the Florida saga:

This trip to Florida was the best one yet. My flight down on Wednesday was only delayed an hour and there was only bad turbulence 3 times, of which I was vastly thankful (I still bring my lucky barf bag from that very first flight on every trip!). Beth picked me up from the airport and we got back to the farm not long after Lani and Kathy had arrived (they drove). Another couple (Tracy and Hoot) were already there as they had arrived earlier in the week.

We spent Thursday getting things around the farm done and prepping for the ride. We went and bought hay, packed the trailer, and then took the whole herd out for a brief leg stretch and tack check ride.











In the afternoon, I went kayaking on a local river with Tracy and Hoot (who are avid paddlers). I think it was my 3rd time ever in a kayak, so I was thrilled to stay in the boat and not totally embarrass myself.











I got to see some wildlife, including a couple small alligators (couldn't get the camera out in time though). A bald eagle spent a lot of time circling overhead, then dove out of sight.











Perhaps the most interesting was the "manatee sighting." As we paddled along, a couple people fishing started hollering that a manatee was coming. I got the camera out and was intently waiting.. and this is what appeared:











See the antenna and the float between my boat and Tracy's? Apparently at the other end is a manatee. That was the great sighting everyone was yelling about! :rofl:


Friday morning, we took the big trailers over to the ride site first thing in the morning to claim some spots. Got everything set up, then used the 2 horse to shuttle horses over to vet and then back to the farm (that way the sunday horses weren't stuck in camp all weekend). The ride was a benefit and everyone was pleased with the bigger-than-expected turnout. There were to be 37 in the 50 the next day and 45 in the LD. Lani would ride Brimstone, I was to ride Fluffy, and Kathy was to ride Cowboy (the horse she did Tevis on last year, who is going to be staying with them for competitions this season).


posting this part..


----------



## phantomhorse13

part 2:

Saturday morning was quite chilly, with temps hovering right at freezing. It was fun to see all the Floridians in their winter coats and ski masks and huge gloves. The horses were feeling good at the start of the ride, but for the first time Fluffy went out without boinging! [When she gets excited, her trot becomes akin to trying to stand on a trampoline with an elephant bouncing on it, which Lani christened 'boinging.'] She was forward and happy and only had a handful of boing moments, when people joined our group (she is still somewhat reactive to strange horses being close to her).

The trails, all sand of course, were a combination of hard packed road and atv-type trails. Places were still quite wet, but nothing extreme like last ride. I liked these trails the best of any I have seen, as there was a nice variety. The weather slowly warmed into the low 60s, though there was a strong breeze. But the sun was shining and it was a great day to be riding.



























In the end, we finished 14th. I couldn't be more pleased with the progress Fluffy showed!!


posting now as not to lose this..


----------



## phantomhorse13

part 3:

Sunday morning was not quite as chilly, with lows only having gotten into the low 40s. Camp was just as busy however, as 47 people started the LD! Duroc was jazzed, but stood to be mounted and walked off without any fuss. We didn't warm up as long as last time, which I think helped keep him from cranking himself up even more. We timed it well to be able to just mosey out of camp after the front runners had left. I am happy to say that at no point did he get sticky or even think about going up! 











As always, the first few miles is a delicate dance of not letting him run totally wild but not stifling him to the point that he panics and rears. We passed a bunch of people and then found a nice pocket where nobody was in sight. It took him about 5 miles to settle down enough I could even think about turning the camera on, but that is actually am improvement over previous rides where I wasn't able to turn on the camera during the entire first loop! 







Once he settles, Duroc is a super fun horse to ride. Because of our pocket, he settled and stayed that way until we got back to camp. For the first time, I have pics of him on trail not looking white-eyed and even one with slack reins!!




















Duroc led all day, though Kathy and Fugi were there to provide support if it had been needed. I spent the entire second loop riding with one hand and a loose rein! Duroc still gets emotional when he is in camp around all the commotion, so he didn't pulse at the finish as quickly as Fugi (who was thoroughly bored by the whole thing). In the end, Fugi was 10th and Duroc was 13th (only taking 3 minutes longer than Fugi to pulse down). Yet again, I couldn't have been more pleased with how the day went.


----------



## phantomhorse13

frlsgirl said:


> There are 8 personality traits:
> 
> Dominant vs Submissive
> Energetic vs Lazy
> Curious vs Afraid
> Friendly vs Aloof
> 
> So you pick one from each category to make up your horse's personality;
> 
> The Goddess is SECF; submissive, energetic, curious and friendly.


Phin and Sultan would be SECF while George would be DECF and Dream DECA. Would love to hear the books descriptions when you get a spare moment.




frlsgirl said:


> The author describes energetic horses as the ones that paw when you tack them; don't want to hold still for mounting


And I see those as training issues, lol. I guess the book means what is your horse's natural inclination, before being indoctrinated in proper behavior by the rider. :wink:


*CS*: sucks about your ankle. is it possible for you to have a longe line lesson on Sunday - without stirrups - instead of missing it altogether? 

*AA*: hope you are feeling better soon. i could picture Chivas' terror at the Evil Tape Measure - amazing how noises can really set a horse off.

*Eole*: hope the weather isn't as bad as expected. you have more than enough snow already!!

*NM*: love the pics. glad you are able to take advantage of the great weather.


All the talk of chickens makes me somewhat jealous. I have always wanted to have some, both for the fresh eggs and for the tick-eating. But DH steadfastly refuses.. and he is so tolerant of so many other things I want to do, it seems not worth it to push this. 


DH was able to get away from work early so we could get horses out. The weather is unusually warm (56F!), but super, super windy (gusts to 35mph). The horses were feeling mighty fine. When I went out to catch them, Sultan said see-ya as soon as I appeared and _galloped_ around and around the field like an idiot for 15 minutes straight.. and of course Phin thought that was great fun and ran around with him. Guess you call that a good warm-up? :icon_rolleyes:

Phin was quite agitated in the cross ties while being tacked up.. to the point I wasn't sure I was going to even get on him. But once he was outside, he calmed right down. Apparently massive wind is ok outside, but not inside the barn. Silly ayrab.




















Rain moves in overnight and the vet comes out tomorrow for spring shots and teeth and Coggins, so horses will get a break from me for a couple days.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> frlsgirl, interesting thing about personalities. Alizé would be submissive, lazy, curious and friendly. Buttercup would be dominant, energetic, curious and friendly.
> 
> We are bracing for another snowstorm tonight. (thanks CITY, your wish was heard  ) Something big enough to cancel flights and school. I'm working tomorrow, my trusty 4X4 pick up should make it through the snowdrifts. I'll try to take pictures for you!


Buttercup sounds like my Baby except I think he was more afraid then curious, and Alize is of course perfect 

Hope the snow doesn't get too deep, but looking forward to more Christmas Card perfect pictures of your charming home bathed in white.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> My barred rock hens are sweet. So are my Easter eggers. I had Rhode island reds that were gentle. My white hens I used to have were not as personable. It might be a breed difference, or it could be that I handled them differently when they were little.
> 
> The Easter-eggers lay blue, green, and pink eggs!


Those Easter-eggers would be so cool! Will get some of those too if they come in at the feed store. 

My mean chickens were the white ones...


----------



## tjtalon

I can't believe I just kinda-sorta caught up on 5 pages. Luckily, I could "like" Dawn's trip pictures on FB.

Cannot possibly make adequate comments on all, but...

Twalker, wonderful news! 
AnitaAnne, hope you feel better soon, that's a nasty illness (driving back & forth across the South & with all the truck stress didn't help anything, imo. Glad that van is GONE).

Blue, hope you get to feeling better soon. My confession is the cigarette addiction, which HAS to go. I've tried the patches & the nicorette tablets; both make me very ill. Cold turkey, obviously, hasn't worked. I wonder if I get patches again, if I can cut them in half. Something has to be done here, soon. I'm sick of the whole thing, it costs too much, physically & $$wise.

As for $$, I have an appointment this coming Monday with someone who may be able to help me figure my way out of my "mess".

Then I can get back to the horses.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Oh my, who isn't sick on here?? Hope you all feel better fast! Airborne Vitamin C anyone?? Hope no one gets hit hard with snow storms, although I wouldn't mind the occasional snow day to stay home, watch movies and stay in my pjs all day. 

*PH*, I've never ridden without stirrups and would love to work on my balance, etc - maybe my instructor will do that on a lunge line although lately weekends have been so slammed with group lessons, not sure that's possible. Looks like you had an amazing ride! Need to watch your vids - makes me feel like I'm on the horse, too. 

Only thing about those free range chickens is how loud they can be and cluck all around the horse stalls and startle you! One scared the crap out of me while I was trying to groom Lilly...was tempted to fry it and eat it with potato salad. heehee


----------



## tjtalon

PS I've been jealous of those who can have chickens for most of my life. Sure would love to have chickens...


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I can't believe I just kinda-sorta caught up on 5 pages. Luckily, I could "like" Dawn's trip pictures on FB.
> 
> Cannot possibly make adequate comments on all, but...
> 
> Twalker, wonderful news!
> AnitaAnne, hope you feel better soon, that's a nasty illness (driving back & forth across the South & with all the truck stress didn't help anything, imo. Glad that van is GONE).
> 
> Blue, hope you get to feeling better soon. My confession is the cigarette addiction, which HAS to go. I've tried the patches & the nicorette tablets; both make me very ill. Cold turkey, obviously, hasn't worked. I wonder if I get patches again, if I can cut them in half. Something has to be done here, soon. I'm sick of the whole thing, it costs too much, physically & $$wise.
> 
> As for $$, I have an appointment this coming Monday with someone who may be able to help me figure my way out of my "mess".
> 
> Then I can get back to the horses.


Cigarettes? Oh my *TJ* I would not have guessed you were a smoker. 

Don't know if you are asking for advice, but will give you my two cents anyway. When my Dad quit he said there is only one way of doing it; just quit buying cigarettes! 

So this is the plan that worked for my ex: 

1) do not say you are "quitting" because that makes you think you are giving something up. Instead just say you are not going to smoke today. Tell yourself that maybe next week you will enjoy one, sort of like a date but not something that you can afford to do every day. 

2) Put up the pack you have right now in a very safe place for "later"

3) make a commitment not to buy any more cigarettes. Tell yourself it is ok to smoke, but not ok to buy. 

4) get a big glass jar and begin to put money you would normally spend on smokes in the jar. Because you are not allowed to buy any anymore. Label the jar with something you really want. How about "Spirit Money" 

5) buy gum, cough drops, and anything else you think might help you refocus. Time for a peppermint break!!

Also several people at work have been very successful switching to vapor 

Many, many employers no longer hire smokers and insist they stop smoking or resign.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> Cigarettes? Oh my *TJ* I would not have guessed you were a smoker.
> 
> Don't know if you are asking for advice, but will give you my two cents anyway. When my Dad quit he said there is only one way of doing it; just quit buying cigarettes!
> 
> So this is the plan that worked for my ex:
> 
> 1) do not say you are "quitting" because that makes you think you are giving something up. Instead just say you are not going to smoke today. Tell yourself that maybe next week you will enjoy one, sort of like a date but not something that you can afford to do every day.
> 
> 2) Put up the pack you have right now in a very safe place for "later"
> 
> 3) make a commitment not to buy any more cigarettes. Tell yourself it is ok to smoke, but not ok to buy.
> 
> 4) get a big glass jar and begin to put money you would normally spend on smokes in the jar. Because you are not allowed to buy any anymore. Label the jar with something you really want. How about "Spirit Money"
> 
> 5) buy gum, cough drops, and anything else you think might help you refocus. Time for a peppermint break!!


Thank you, AnitaAnne. I can't print this, 'tho want to, out of printer ink. Needed this advice. Gotta be done, has to be now. Weird thing is, for 2 years now, when I smoke one of the nasty things, I don't even LIKE it...but when I get stressed, there it is. Am a stress smoker, other times it doesn't bother me. Payday, am going to buy some lemon drops at work.

Yes, I very definitely thought of "Spirit Money". 

I also posted this awful admission for advice and help:icon_rolleyes:

Going to go get ready for bed now...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: What a fabulous ride! Your smile says it all!! I would guess you are becoming a topic of great interest on that beautiful big grey mare! 

Boinging!! Dressage riders call that Passage, _a very advanced movement_ :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Videos are great, so cool to see always makes me want to jump up and go ride! :runningborwnhorse: 

Thanks so much for taking us along


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> Thank you, AnitaAnne. I can't print this, 'tho want to, out of printer ink. Needed this advice. Gotta be done, has to be now. Weird thing is, for 2 years now, when I smoke one of the nasty things, I don't even LIKE it...but when I get stressed, there it is. Am a stress smoker, other times it doesn't bother me. Payday, am going to buy some lemon drops at work.
> 
> Yes, I very definitely thought of "Spirit Money".
> 
> I also posted this awful admission for advice and help:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Going to go get ready for bed now...


Remember, can't spend the Spirit Money in the jar on ANYTHING 

Gum, lemon drops, etcetera comes out of the regular budget. 

Ok to count the money frequently, especially when you are feeling stressed 

Here is the math

1 pack a day @ $5/pack x 365 days = $1825 per year 

Who couldn't use an extra 2K?


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, thank you for the tip. I will probably call my doctor in the morning. I'm feeling ok, but can't walk across the room with resting.

Eole, I sometimes pat myself on the back for stopping the way I did. 

A story for any smokers out there. I tried to stop many, many times and it just didn't stick. The harder I tried, the more I wanted a cig. I LOVED smoking. More than food. I smoked over 3 packs a day for over 30 years. I was on 4 different types of meds just to keep breathing. Had my own nebulizer used daily and still had about 4 trips to the ER every year. Dumb. 

Even after my brush with death from pneumonia my "quit" only lasted about 2 weeks.

Several years later it occured to me.... I didn't WANT to quit. I LOVED smoking. The taste, the smell, the feel. BUT, I did want to be a non smoker again. So. Here's what I did.

I spent a lot of time reorganizing my thoughts on cigs. I mean months of self imposed brain washing. My intent was to wake up on my chosen day a non-smoker. So, over time instead of wishing I could run outside to have a smoke, I began resenting leaving what I was doing. I began to be embarrassed that my family couldn't watch tv with me because I coughed so much they couldn't hear. On and on. My chosen day was my birthday in 2007. I was actually ready 3 weeks ahead of time. 

One Friday night before I went to bed I went around the house and threw out all my smokes, ashtrays, lighters, butt cans. EVERYTHING! Car, truck, camper, horse trailer, barn, garage, patio. All of it.

I woke up Saturday morning a non smoker. Because of previous attempts I knew what the physical withdrawals would be and was prepared. I had convinced myself I had a flu bug and took Tylenol and slept for the first 3 days.

I didn't tell anyone I did this. Not even my husband. I didn't want anybody calling to see how I was doing or bringing attention to it in any way. This was my gig and I knew that if I failed this time I might as well just resign myself to dying like my mother did. And I just couldn't let that happen. That's a whole other story.

Within a day my cough had eased. By day 3 I could sit at the dinner table with my family.

A week later my husband noticed the house smelled better.

6 months later I was off of all meds. I still carry an albuterol inhaler because the damage has been done and only so much can be repaired. I can usually work my way through an asthma attack but every now and then I need a hit from the inhaler.

That was all in early 2007. There were some complications along the way for sure, but nothing that I didn't work my way through. Here we are in early 2016 and I am a non smoker. That was all I wanted.

I know this got lengthy and wordy, but to this day it's the single best decision I ever made. Not to quit smoking, but to become a non smoker. I figure if my story helps even one person to stop its worth it. Everyone has their special method that will work for them and no one else. Just gotta find it.

*TJ*, an awesome book to get ahold of is called "The Easy Way to Stop Smoking" by Allan Carr. Absolutely wonderful, funny and informative. It doesn't preach how important it is to stop smoking, but gives facts about how smoking affects the brain, etc. Really helps you understand the addiction and the withdrawals to make them easier to deal with.

To this day I can be around smokers and not even care. The only time it bothers me is when someone comes around with old stale clothes on. THAT smell is rancid.

Ok, I'm done. Sorry this went on for so long.


----------



## Celeste

Several of my students have had success quitting smoking using those electric cigarette things. You can gradually decrease the amount of nicotine in them and it eases the withdrawals.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Blue: * that is a fabulous story, you are one tough chick! 

You are very smart to understand that controlling your own mind is a glorious and empowering feeling. I love the part how you convinced yourself you had the flu :bowwdown: 

Different method but the same theory, mind over matter


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, the only thing I didn't like about those methods was it wasn't breaking the addiction. After so many efforts I realized that the addiction was what I was dealing with. 

But, that is a classic example of different methods working for different people. Just because a National hotline says to do something doesn't mean it's going to work for everyone! A person has to set themselves up for success, not another effort that didn't pan out.


----------



## Celeste

Blue, I think that you are right. They are still addicted to the nicotine. I admire you for quitting.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Last night discovered that my happy little Squiggy had passed away. Not really sure what happened, but realized when I found him last night while passing out the nightly carrots that I had not heard him making his signature squealing all day. He had eaten his morning carrot, but none of his food yesterday. He was less than two years old. Poor guy. 

RIP Squiggy 

Happier Times last year moving into his new cage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glS6FG2q1rk


----------



## Blue

O Anita, I'm so sorry! Poor little Squiggy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: you posted this, 
_8 personality traits:

Dominant vs Submissive
Energetic vs Lazy
Curious vs Afraid
Friendly vs Aloof

So you pick one from each category to make up your horse's personality_

and now I am eaten up with curiosity. Have been thinking about my herd and think I have them mostly figured out. 

Is there training tips for the different personality types in the book? Chivas is so nervy, I am thinking he is DEAF and I struggle with how to overcome his fear issues. Been dumped several times from his overreaction to fearful things and it takes him _months_ to accept fearful objects.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, so sorry to hear about little Sguiggy...


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnn, there are lots of online places you can order whatever breed and sex of chicks you want.


----------



## greentree

AA, so sorry about little Squiggy...

Blue, you are my new hero! You are strong and crafty. 
A similar method was used to help DH pass up the carbohydrates that were ruining his life, since diabetes runs rampant through his family. 
I convinced him that French fries did not SMELL good, and to think of the candy as he does nuts( which have sent him to the hospital twice in anaphylactic shock), that he "doesn't" eat them (because they make him sick), rather than he "can't" have them(because his wife told him not to...lol) . Most of the time it works....at least his A1c says so!

I will not be around much for the next 10 days...try to remain calm....I am almost out of gigga doodles. I need to go to att and see why I had none roll over. I can read a bit on my phone, but it is not that much fun.....TTY'allL!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Last night discovered that my happy little Squiggy had passed away. Not really sure what happened, but realized when I found him last night while passing out the nightly carrots that I had not heard him making his signature squealing all day. He had eaten his morning carrot, but none of his food yesterday. He was less than two years old. Poor guy.
> 
> RIP Squiggy
> 
> Happier Times last year moving into his new cage
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glS6FG2q1rk
> 
> Squiggy in new home 2015-02-08 - YouTube


AA, I'm so sorry to hear about Squiggy. He sure was a cutie.


----------



## Happy Place

River/Timmy/Whatshisname is SLCA. I wish a little less L! I think that will change as we move outdoors and he gets in better shape.

Anita- sorry about Squiggy. About the chickens, be careful of buying from TSC or other feed stores. With the sexlink chicks you know what you are getting. The stores usually have other brands but do not separate the sexes. You may wind up with more roosters than you want! I think the more you handle them as chicks, the friendlier they become. I only have red and black sexlinks. The reds are a bit more friendly, don't really know why. They were all together and loved on when they were chicks. This year I may add some barred rocks.

Another snow day. Pretty but I am over it! I'm going to convince DH that he needs to drive me to the barn so he can plow out their drive! Their tractor won't start. This will be the second time they hand shoveled a HUGE dirt driveway. I still feel crappy. A regular snot factory, but I MUST get out of this house. My nose clears up outdoors for some reason. I think I really need to ride in this snow. It's calling me. MUST. RIDE.


----------



## Twalker

Phantom - What a great weekend ride. 14th place is awesome.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Gang

Cigarettes held me captive for, 17 yrs. old to 45 yrs. old. Once past the nicotine black hole, I have realized that it is a captivity that I no longer want to experience. How can something like that be legal when pot is considered so bad. Cigarette smoking is a pretty sure way to end your life. What!!!! I don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Went out looking at chicken supplies today. Noticed people really look at one funny when you only can whisper. What kind of handicap is that?? :biggrin:

Anyway discovered baby chick _supplies_ are EXPENSIVE! Chicks will be in tomorrow at the local feed store and they are sexed. All girls, only girls! $3/each I plan to get there early and buy six so I can get the ones I want. If half of them don't make it, will still have the three or so I planned on. 

TSC mostly has mixed, so they of course have plenty there cause not too many people want roosters. Plus big signs all over the place stating they are for agricultural use NOT EASTER CHICKS 

So, on my mission to search out baby chick supplies, I realized I need LOTS more education from my experienced HF friends. 

New questions:

1) red warming light or clear? 
2) how does one regulate the temperature with a heat light? 
3) medicated, non-medicated, or organic starter feed? 
4) plain water or add vitamins?
5) pine shavings or pine pellets or???
6) plastic or metal feed/water containers?
7) how old before they can be safely left outside? 

More questions will be added after they get a little bigger

I plan to put them in a large black plastic container I have & place it in the laundry room until I get the chicken house built and they are big enough to go outside. Will this work? 

I looked at the rabbit cage in the kennel and it is half rotted and would need so much work I figure easier to build new than to renovate. 

Looked at TSC chicken houses and they are crazy expensive $199 for cheapest and look like they are made out of the same cheap wood the rabbit cage was made out of. 

I was thinking about making it out of cedar but not sure if that is safe for birds. Maybe cedar siding with plywood interior covered on inside with vinyl so I can hose it out when needed.

Love the idea of cat litter boxes for nesting box!!


----------



## Celeste

I used:
-- pine shavings.
-- commercial chick starter feed, no other supplements.
-- plain water in a waterer thing so they would not get wet or drown.
-- a white heat lamp (because that is what I had)

I also used a thermometer to be sure that they were around 100 degrees.
I made sure that they could get under the light or out from under it if they got hot.

Rather than the laundry, I used the spare shower. Probably not exactly up to Martha Stewart standards, but I never lost a baby.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I used:
> -- pine shavings.
> -- commercial chick starter feed, no other supplements.
> -- plain water in a waterer thing so they would not get wet or drown.
> -- a white heat lamp (because that is what I had)
> 
> I also used a thermometer to be sure that they were around 100 degrees.
> I made sure that they could get under the light or out from under it if they got hot.
> 
> Rather than the laundry, I used the spare shower. Probably not exactly up to Martha Stewart standards, but I never lost a baby.


Celeste you are the best!! 

Luckily I have never been able to approach Martha standards. I usually don't understand the type that do. They look at me oddly in my jeans, t-shirt and sweatshirt jacket. 

I do not have an extra shower, however, so will have to make do with the Rubbermaid container.


----------



## ellen hays

*AA * Well, we are in a territory that has my protective attention. I use a rubber 50- gal. water trough in my tack room. I know that they are safe from invaders like rats and other chick eating varmits in that area. Those babies had a red lamp bulb, because I had it. Celeste, I know what cha mean:wink:. Yeah, pine shavings give them a good bedding. One thing to consider, give them space to leave the light if it gets too warm. At all times they need a surface that will give them adequate traction. This is necessary for leg muscle development. Slick surfaces are very bad for any young fowl. These are very helpless babies. Use your protective judgement. I used a board across the water trough to hang the lights. I used medicated feed for my babies. I had plastic waterer with a pint canning jar. The feeders were metal. I will have to think about how old mine were before I put them in their outside nursery. Just, please protect them from the mature chickens as they will bully them and hurt them. I used chicken wire for a light enclosure. That will protect them from the hens, but not larger preditors. Please keep them safe. The dog attack I had was devastating for me and you must protect them from that. I will never forget my experience. I wish you well with your endeavor. It is one that can produce a great deal of satisfaction for the grower and the chickens. You will love them singing and taking dirt bathes. God does know how to bless us.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: I was sure hoping you would give me some advice!! Thank you

How about if I stick a piece of cardboard on the bottom of the plastic container? They will be in my house in the laundry room so no worries about attacks from critters just yet

I do wonder if the kennel holes are too big for their safety. I am going to put a tarp over the top so a hawk or something can't get them. But they won't move outside until later. It does have a mesh floor because I had a rabbit in that pen for years. 

These will be my first chickens in well over 20 years so no mixing of ages! My biggest fear is the neighbors will complain and I will have to rehome them :sad:

Have been looking on line at lots of coop ideas, but I think a basic box on legs will work best for my needs


----------



## ellen hays

AA Zoning laws are key. If livestock is not allowed, save youself some grief. Those zones are set. To change them will take some ultimate doing:wink: If you can have livestock rights where you are then go for it. I guarantee that some of those neighbors will come to you to buy some eggs. Just know your rights. When buying the hens food, you will appreciate the extra income of selling your hens eggs.:thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> AA Zoning laws are key. If livestock is not allowed, save youself some grief. Those zones are set. To change them will take some ultimate doing:wink: If you can have livestock rights where you are then go for it. I guarantee that some of those neighbors will come to you to buy some eggs. Just know your rights. When buying the hens food, you will appreciate the extra income of selling your hens eggs.:thumbsup:


Well, I did have to rehome my goat, but don't really know about chickens. Just going to try it and see. Not going to have enough to sell eggs, just 3-4 hens is the plan. I use lots of eggs. Also need something for my special needs DD to keep her busy. She hasn't noticed Squiggy is gone yet...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

I cracked the cigarette habit 12 years ago.
Pneumonia and bronchitis tore me up one August.
I am still addicted to nicotine, 1 tin of Skoal a week.
Maybe 6-8 good Cuban cigars per year.
Now my habit is only $4 a week for a tin.
No need to discuss the price of Cohiba cigars this evening.
I splurge of a bag of RedMan Golden Blend once in a while.

Thinking of Cuba, Ramon Castro passed recently, older brother of Fidel & Raul.

I am shopping for a gooseneck hitch right now.
More to come on what will be attached to it.
Bonus, raise, and tax return are helping.

The underwater jungle continues to grow.
New tank with driftwood looks like urine, wood is leeching tannin and making an extreme mess of the water.
Aquatic plants still grow in yellow water though.

Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MR*: Yellow tank water! Not sure how that would look...

Can't wait to see your new rig

Look what I found; may be the answer to my camping needs 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTZ2-o5kmKE


----------



## Happy Place

AnitaAnne said:


> Went out looking at chicken supplies today. Noticed people really look at one funny when you only can whisper. What kind of handicap is that?? :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway discovered baby chick _supplies_ are EXPENSIVE! Chicks will be in tomorrow at the local feed store and they are sexed. All girls, only girls! $3/each I plan to get there early and buy six so I can get the ones I want. If half of them don't make it, will still have the three or so I planned on.
> 
> TSC mostly has mixed, so they of course have plenty there cause not too many people want roosters. Plus big signs all over the place stating they are for agricultural use NOT EASTER CHICKS
> 
> So, on my mission to search out baby chick supplies, I realized I need LOTS more education from my experienced HF friends.
> 
> New questions:
> 
> 1) red warming light or clear?
> 2) how does one regulate the temperature with a heat light?
> 3) medicated, non-medicated, or organic starter feed?
> 4) plain water or add vitamins?
> 5) pine shavings or pine pellets or???
> 6) plastic or metal feed/water containers?
> 7) how old before they can be safely left outside?
> 
> More questions will be added after they get a little bigger
> 
> I plan to put them in a large black plastic container I have & place it in the laundry room until I get the chicken house built and they are big enough to go outside. Will this work?
> 
> I looked at the rabbit cage in the kennel and it is half rotted and would need so much work I figure easier to build new than to renovate.
> 
> Looked at TSC chicken houses and they are crazy expensive $199 for cheapest and look like they are made out of the same cheap wood the rabbit cage was made out of.
> 
> I was thinking about making it out of cedar but not sure if that is safe for birds. Maybe cedar siding with plywood interior covered on inside with vinyl so I can hose it out when needed.
> 
> Love the idea of cat litter boxes for nesting box!!


non medicated feed
I don't think light color matters.
Get a thermometer. Regulate heat by moving the light closer or further away.
Plain water
plastic feeders (0r by the bottom parts only and screw in a mason jar)
Chicks need to loose their fuzz and fill in with feathers before they can handle cooler weather.

WARNING- chicks produce and ungodly amount of dust! You won't believe how much. Can you keep them in your garage instead of the laundry room? I did it here in Michigan and they were just fine.

Careful of the warming lights, they can be fire hazards! I bought an eco brooder. Expensive but no risk of fire and it mimicks staying warm under momma. You don't feel any heat until you touch the underside. 
http://www.amazon.com/Brinsea-EcoGlow-Brooder-Chicks-Ducklings/dp/B008HVM56Q

Consider converting a little tykes playhouse into a coop! You can find them cheap on craigslist and convert it pretty easily. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtBcGjpBYlM

Ask away, I could go on and on about Chicken care! Don't buy one of those hen houses from TSC- they don't last and are way over priced!


----------



## tjtalon

My paternal grandmother raised Plymouth Rocks. I bet that is the same as barred rocks. Loved those chickens. One hen took a fancy to me when I was a small child, followed me everywhere. We'd sit together on the porch swing of the farmhouse, her on my lap, & I'd stroke her back, under her feathers & her little head. We'd both only get up from the swing when some grown-up insisted.


----------



## Happy Place

yep TJ- same hens that I want!

For the first couple weeks, I put down pine shavings in my rubbermaid tub then put paper town over top of it for good chick traction. They can get splay legged from fighting to stand on slippery footing. Also put a few marbles in the waterer so they don't fall in and drown. 

Here is a pick of one of brooder box!








Once they get too big for the rubbermaid, I put them in a couple of dog crates that I connected and then wrapped in hardware cloth so they couldn't slip out between the bars. You can also just line it with cardboard boxes but they do tear the boxes up, so it gets very messy! BTW, This was done in my basement which stays at 50 degrees through the winter. They did fine, as long as they had a warming area.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> yep TJ- same hens that I want!
> 
> For the first couple weeks, I put down pine shavings in my rubbermaid tub then put paper town over top of it for good chick traction. They can get splay legged from fighting to stand on slippery footing. Also put a few marbles in the waterer so they don't fall in and drown.
> 
> Here is a pick of one of brooder box!
> View attachment 766658
> 
> 
> Once they get too big for the rubbermaid, I put them in a couple of dog crates that I connected and then wrapped in hardware cloth so they couldn't slip out between the bars. You can also just line it with cardboard boxes but they do tear the boxes up, so it gets very messy! BTW, This was done in my basement which stays at 50 degrees through the winter. They did fine, as long as they had a warming area.


*Happy*: that Eco Brooder is really nice. Looked on Amazon but it is $79 and no way could I get it here by tomorrow. Will have to do the heat bulb method. 

Would be THRILLED to put the chicks in the garage if only I had one :wink:

I just have a very simple little house. Was quite happy when I got my carport for one vehicle and my horse trailer. 

Have plenty of cardboard so plan to put that underneath the shavings and change when needed. 

Absolutely love the idea of the playhouse! Will check out some yard sales on the weekends see what I can find. We don't have a very long cold season, so something like that could work. 

Love the marble tip! Going to run to Dollar Tree to see if they have some

Thanks to everyone for all the tips. I am pretty excited about getting these chicks, especially after losing Squiggy so suddenly. So very quiet in here today. 

Was thinking about trying to ride, but can't breathe outside today, too cold for my lungs.


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> yep TJ- same hens that I want!


Grandma had White Leghorns too, I think mostly for meat & the Rocks were for eggs (?) Long ago memories, but I never recalled her butchering a Rock. Only chickens I ever her saw swinging over her head to break the neck were the Leghorns. Now that I think of it, maybe she raised the Rocks just because she loved them as the leghorns were the predominant flocks while the Rocks was a much smaller one. They certainly were personable critters, maybe from her interaction with them.

She's the person who taught me "yes, we love animals, but this is food and this is what happens".

She also walloped me, hard, when one time I chased the big flock of leghorns, then explained that I could've frightened them enough to not lay. I'd also invited the farm dog to the chase, so learned that that was the way to make an "egg sucking dog".

Good lessons, never forgot them. I should've been a farmer, or a farmer's wife. I'd have been good at it.


----------



## Koolio

Twalker - great news on being able to maintain your lease!!

Anita - I am so sorry to hear about Squiggy! RIP little guy...

Anita, Blue - I hope you get feeling better soon.

Phantom - Florida looks like it was fabulous!! Glad you had a good time!

Greentree- I know how the limited gigadoodles work... Hope to catch you back here soon!

TJ - I have no advice for you about smoking, but know I'm cheering you on! I am excited to see the progress in the Spirit Jar...

Eole and Happy - I am envious of the snow you are getting. We've had very little this year and I fear the summer is going to be dry.

Chickens! I've considered getting chickens but feel I have my hands full. I will have to live vicariously through those of you who do have chickens.

I had a riding lesson on Himmy last night. I am blad I had gone to the barn on Monday evening and then rode yesterday. I am one that needs to conquer my fears quickly and directly so they don't fester. Sadly, the person who I was going to be riding buddies with, and who was also there when the incident happened, has decided to step away from riding. She is moving her horse at the end of the month and won't likely be at the barn much before then. It is too bad, but different people deal with tragedy in their own ways.

The lesson went pretty well, but Himmy has picked up a new little trick of spooking and scooting when she is pushed or wants her way. She was never a spooky horse for DD and never known to bolt, but she's trying it now. It is possible she senses something was wrong in the arena, but it seems more likely she is checking out my credentials to see how much I will let her get away with. It is also possible the NP created and had this issue. It isn't anything I can't handle, but it has to be stopped fast. I want her to be kid-safe, even if I don't sell her again. Fortunately my coach is great about walking me through these little tantrums and using the extra energy to put her to work. Once she knows I'm not putting up with her little shenanigans, she gives nicely and gets to work.
On a positive note, she is moving forward nice and big more like a dressage horse and not a choppy little pony. She is also getting much better maintaining collection and carriage through her transitions. Next lesson we will push her a bit to see if she pulls the spook and scoot trick so we can correct it. If she's good, we will start working through some dressage tests.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> I had a riding lesson on Himmy last night. I am blad I had gone to the barn on Monday evening and then rode yesterday. I am one that needs to conquer my fears quickly and directly so they don't fester. Sadly, the person who I was going to be riding buddies with, and who was also there when the incident happened, has decided to step away from riding. She is moving her horse at the end of the month and won't likely be at the barn much before then. It is too bad, but different people deal with tragedy in their own ways.
> 
> The lesson went pretty well, but Himmy has picked up a new little trick of spooking and scooting when she is pushed or wants her way. She was never a spooky horse for DD and never known to bolt, but she's trying it now. It is possible she senses something was wrong in the arena, but it seems more likely she is checking out my credentials to see how much I will let her get away with. It is also possible the NP created and had this issue. It isn't anything I can't handle, but it has to be stopped fast. I want her to be kid-safe, even if I don't sell her again. Fortunately my coach is great about walking me through these little tantrums and using the extra energy to put her to work. Once she knows I'm not putting up with her little shenanigans, she gives nicely and gets to work.
> On a positive note, she is moving forward nice and big more like a dressage horse and not a choppy little pony. She is also getting much better maintaining collection and carriage through her transitions. Next lesson we will push her a bit to see if she pulls the spook and scoot trick so we can correct it. If she's good, we will start working through some dressage tests.


Maybe Himmy was just trying to do some upper level Boinging :biggrin:

Very good you were able to have a successful ride and work past the silliness. I sometimes think when this happens they are just trying to tell us that the work is a bit hard. Take them back a little bit to something they are good at then ask them to try again. 

Sad about your buddy leaving, but yes, we all process things differently. Have seen a lot of people, even young people have a fright and not return. But everything has its risks and rewards, and I believe the rewards far out way the risks. We can't live in bubble wrap. 

Of course, I refuse to ride bicycles anymore because for some reason I am very wobbly on those darn things. Quite embarrassing :redface:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 1*

Was so energized this am looking forward to getting my little baby chicks :happydance: 

Had most everything ready last night. Set up the box & put several layers of paper towels down instead of cardboard then shavings over the top. Heat lamp is suspended from the wire shelve above by some string. Got a red bulb cause the lady at the store insisted. I was going to get the clear cause it was half the cost, but oh well. Got my little red bottomed feeder and waterer with blue glass things in the bottom. 

Can't get a temperature reading from the Dollar Tree thermometer; just says low but feels quite warm to me. 

Wake up this am to hail  traffic going slower but make it to feed store by 915. See a happy lady with a box of chicks :loveshower: 

Go inside to discover the chicks I wanted didn't arrive! Only whites, Reds, and Buffs. Dang. Several folks standing around. Owner states missing 400 chicks, don't know where they are. Post Office says will call @ 930 with news. Wait around with other folks, chat about chickens. Of course I can only listen cause my voice is still gone. 

Owner finally calls post office about 10. No chicks to be found :sad: maybe tomorrow. Have to work tomorrow :sad: leave store after staff takes my order for 6 chicks; maybe can save some for me she says. I don't hold out any hope. 

Drive down to other store closer to my house. No news there either, but they are not full of disappointed people either. 

See the sign Buffs - brown eggs :think: maybe would be good to have some brown eggs...would DD think they are dirty? Or maybe she would think its fun to see what color egg is in the nest? 

So decide to buy 3 Buff chicks :mrgreen: Can always get the others later, right? 

Cont


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 1*

Drive home listening to chirps :loveshower: 

Get babies settled in the box and keep a very whiny excited Lily OUT 

Chicks stagger around looking ill then gather in a 3-chick huddle :confused_color: 

I watch and wait...eventually they start to stir and begin to look around in a slow, dazed fashion. What the heck happened to my frisky chicks??? They begin to randomly peck at the shavings so I pick them up and put them practically right on top of the feeder. 

Nothing, they do nothing :sad:

So I run and get the thermometer again and stick it on the shavings under the light. One little chick perks up and begins to peck at the thermometer :confused_color: Could it be they can't see the food in the red light? Is that possible? 

So I get some foil and crinkle it into a round shape with an edge (like a pie crust) and slide one under the feeder and waterer. I place each chick nearby the feeder again and prompt them with a little bob of the head. 

Nothing, they do nothing. Shiitake 

Cont


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 1*

So I jump in the car and back up to the father store, the only one with bulbs. I insist on buying a clear light, informing the saleslady that the chicks don't seem to be able to see the food. I tell her I left them under the red light so they'd be warm, but will return it when I pick up the other chicks Saturday

She is understandably confused, "But it's supposed to be the best one"

"Maybe I just have stupid chicks" I reply 

So I race home hoping it is not too late, dodging around all those cars driving around without AWD

Lily is still whining and at the laundry room door. I race in there with my new clear heat light and discover three happy little chicks drinking water and eating food & chirping :icon_rolleyes:

Oh well, at least I have a backup bulb :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Amy, did they have all female chicks? I just went by our tractor supply and all they had were mixed sex babies.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Amy, did they have all female chicks? I just went by our tractor supply and all they had were mixed sex babies.


Yes, they are all female, but did not get them at Tractor Supply, they only carry the mixed which I expect is mostly roosters. 

I got mine at the local feed store. It's called Pickette's it is a local guy owns the two stores. 

Found out the chicks are in Florence, AL; hope they make it here today or may not survive these are two day old chicks. 

Do you need me to pick up some for you?


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I love your little story. I want chicks next year and the more I;m learning the more trepidation I have. I do know, however, that our TSC won't sell the chicks for a little over an hour after we get them settled. People will be milling around waiting, but still we wait for that very reason. They need to settle before being packed up in a box again and sent to another location. It's hard on them.

Probably the best thing that happened was that you just left them alone long enough to go back to the store. That way they had the time to take it easy.

I don't understand the red vs clear light. I've heard people say that they'll start out with the red and then when the chicks are a bit older switch to the clear, but that's way out of my league.

Pics?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, I love your little story. I want chicks next year and the more I;m learning the more trepidation I have. I do know, however, that our TSC won't sell the chicks for a little over an hour after we get them settled. People will be milling around waiting, but still we wait for that very reason. They need to settle before being packed up in a box again and sent to another location. It's hard on them.
> 
> Probably the best thing that happened was that you just left them alone long enough to go back to the store. That way they had the time to take it easy.
> 
> I don't understand the red vs clear light. I've heard people say that they'll start out with the red and then when the chicks are a bit older switch to the clear, but that's way out of my league.
> 
> Pics?


What the folks at the store say is the red light decreases the chicks pecking each other. That's why I thought maybe they couldn't see the red dishes...however, I just saw one staring at another one then suddenly...peck in the eye :icon_rolleyes:

Can't get my pc to acknowledge that my phone is plugged into it. Keeps telling me to connect to the device. Even rebooted hoping that would fix the problem, but no. Since photos never download when I e-mail them to myself on this new wonderful windows 10, can't do it that way either. Maybe it will notice the phone another day so I can post some pictures :twisted:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Was able to upload a video from my phone, but for some reason it is sideways :icon_rolleyes: 

Hope y'all can see it

Baby Chicks Day 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VxVowELP8M


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- you may want to put some paper towel on TOP of the shavings. It's more supportive for their little legs. Also good not to mix in your second batch of chicks right away. You need to make sure they are not sick and don't get your current chicks sick.

Buffs are lovely chickens with great personalities!

I'm sitting in parent teacher conferences...hour 4. two more hours to go. sooo very bored. no one comes to see the counselor LOL.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, it tells me the video is private.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, it tells me the video is private.


Thanks for letting me know

Trying again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VxVowELP8M


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: sorry to hear you are losing a potential riding buddy. i had to chuckle at Himmy trying the spook and scoot deal.. george especially will do that if he is bored or thinks we aren't going home fast enough. I deal with it by asking him to sidepass or leg yield or some other movement that is way more work that just going down the trail. I am sure you will soon convince her that its easier to just do what you ask than all the fun activities you can find for her after such a move!

*AA*: loved the chick commentary and very glad it had a good outcome!! please keep taking lots of pics/vids as I want to raise them vicariously since I can't do it here for real. [DH came over to see what I was cooing at, then walked away rolling his eyes, lol.]

*HP*: conferences sound super boring. hope you managed to stay awake.


I started my day running errands. Stopped at the feed store on the way home, expecting to pick up some feed. Got an unexpected surprise that they had some bedding I expected to need to order, so figured since they had it, I would stuff as much into my car as possible.. much to Mia's horror! She got to share the back of my crosstrek with 3 bags of feed and 20 bags of pelleted bedding. :lol:











I got George out for a ride in the afternoon. Weather is chilly again (real feel of mid-20Fs), but snow may or may not be coming tonight so figured better ride while I could. The ground has actually dried up some, so was able to get to some trails I haven't been on in a while. I know I appreciated a change of scenery, and seeing as George didn't fake spook even once, I think he did too.

This is what we call the flowerpot graveyard trail (it belongs to a landscaping company):





















When we got home, we found everyone else had fallen down (left to right is Dream, Sultan, Phin):











Fingers crossed the snow doesn't amount to anything and I can get out tomorrow too.




Oh, I got an email about these riding jeans on sale and wasn't sure if anybody would be interested.


----------



## Celeste

Dawn, the jeans look wonderful except that they only come in micro sizes..........


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Dawn, the jeans look wonderful except that they only come in micro sizes..........


Oh I didn't even look at the sizes. Guess that would make sense if they are on clearance. Sorry!


----------



## SwissMiss

Wow, I blinked and there are about 20 new pages here :wink:

There is no way I can comment on everything I want to, so "hi y'all ":wave:

I'm wondering if HF is not a new form of (cold/flu) virus transmission! Got the bug as well last week and felt like run over by a bus :icon_rolleyes: 
Felt much better this week, but after doing some surgeries, I'm hacking up a lung again - guess my lungs didn't like the iso :wink: The good thing about it is that Raya used to startle when I sneezed or coughed - I think we got over that


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: Sorry to have passed the bug along...hope you feel better soon. All of my animals are used to my coughing, except my new chicks

*Happy*: What a waste being stuck inside waiting on someone to come by. Hopefully you got a lot of stuff done in the office while hanging out. Or at least a good book read! 

*Phantom*: Poor Mia! That picture is priceless! Why the heck didn't she climb in front? Or is that a no-no 

Good you got a nice ride in and the "fallen horses" sure are sweet a sweet homecoming 

The flowerpot trail is...don't quite know what to say about that. Hoping they occasionally pick up the trash 

Nice you are vicariously raising these chicks with me 

have an update below


----------



## AnitaAnne

Lost my whole post dangit


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 1*

I had a long update, but lost it all so going to cut it short. 

Still wasn't pleased with how the chicks have been acting since I brought them home. Its been a long time, but seems like my other babies chicks were more peppy. These seem a little quiet and unsure Was thinking must be connected to the heat lamp didn't use one of those before as it was later in the season and quite warm 

Finally realized that Happy meant an outdoor type thermometer NOT one to take babies temps  Ran out to Wally World and finally found one in the hardware section. 

Checked the temp in the chicks box and it was 110F :shock: Cranked that lamp up by about 4 inches and will recheck in a bit. 

Really don't want to loose any of these chicks. Three is a good number for me and I have been thinking of them as my Golden Girls. Complete with their tin foil hat pans. Suddenly realized what would be the perfect names; Dorothy, Blanche, and Rose :rofl:

Planning to go into work tomorrow, even though I can't talk yet. Heard a few croaks today so there is hope it will return someday :wink:

Hope the chicks are ok they have already almost half emptied the feeder & waterer! Think I will pick up another set because they look a little tricky to refill. 

G'night all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 2*

Still have three chicks! They were up and looking around at 5 am. Birds are chirping outside, so must be time 

Lily managed to squeeze by the baby gate as I was going in there and could barely contain herself. So I dragged her little butt out of there! Usually she is content to lay around in bed, but this morning was up as soon as the alarm rang

Hope the Golden girls have a good day today, will be thinking about them while at work


----------



## ellen hays

AA Are those the buffs. Look like little buff orpingtons sp?. I can't wait to see pics of the babies progress. How exciting! No slick surfaces. It will ruin their legs. As they grow, they will get more active Little peeps have had taxing journey. Just love them and talk to them.


----------



## SwissMiss

Ooooh, those chicks are darling :loveshower:

I wish I could have a (very) small farm with some chickens, rabbits, a goat or two and of course horses :wink: Not going to happen, as DH is highly allergic to all animals with fur, hay, wood shavings... You get the picture  even with daily meds he can't handle the barn on top of the cat we have (that he chose ).
So I am living vicariously through you!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Poor Mia! That picture is priceless! Why the heck didn't she climb in front? Or is that a no-no


Ordinarily its a no-no, though in this case I would have made an exception.. but the entire front seat and front floor well was full of groceries! 

LOVE the Golden Girls theme for the chicks. Def needs pics. And I thought you had planned to get 3 more? 


*SM*: sorry to hear you also got the plague. iso tears up my head normally so I can't imagine dealing with it when sick. 



We got a bit of snow overnight, but now the sun is out so I am hoping it melts quickly. Fingers crossed that was the last storm of the winter (HA, I can hope though)! :wink:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Thanks for letting me know
> 
> Trying again
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VxVowELP8M
> 
> Chicks day 1 2016-03-03 - YouTube


They are so cute. I want some now.


----------



## Happy Place

Day Quill has been getting me through my days at work, but man do I feel tired. I haven't been to the barn all week due to the snow and conferences. Going tonight for sure. Getting my hair cut, then straight to the barn!

Still struggling with the name. I have not quite given in to Timmy. So excited to see him today! Weather is gradually getting warmer. It's 41 now, and 65 by Tuesday woo hoooo. After this Sunday, it's not supposed to fall below 50 for 2 weeks. I am so ready for that. Hmmmm I wonder if Timmy will let me use the shop vac on him?!!!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone.

Been a rough, rough, rough two weeks. I have been reading but haven't had the energy to respond. Here is a brief recap of my last 10 days:

1. Cancer scare. Mammogram came back abnormal and had to have a bunch of tests. Luckily, everything is ok. Just need to follow up in 6 months.

2. Stomach bug..or so I thought. Turns out my stomach is unable to handle the stress I am currently under and is rebelling. Had to miss out on a paranormal investigation that had been planned for 6 months. Doc temporarily put me on anti-anxiety meds. Stomach feels better after only 2 days.

3. Handled the process of getting a DNR placed on Mom. She had filled out paperwork when she was admitted to the nursing home that she wanted a full code. The last 3 weeks have progressed to where she has no idea where she is. There is no need for heroic measures if he heart stops. She would be mortified if she knew the things she is doing and saying.

Posting before I lose this...


----------



## corgi

4. Mom has been calling me at all hours asking me for a ride to work from my Aunt Becky's house. Have had to leave the cell phone downstairs so I don't hear it. I drove up to MD to see her after my doc appt yesterday and we had a nice visit bit she is so so tiny. She has lost so much weight. She is so cute. And so very confused.:sad:

5. My windshield got shattered last week from a rock off of a truck in front of me. Havent had time to even think about getting it fixed. Insurance will take care of it but it is just the hassle of arranging it.

6. I handle the applications for out local Academic Governor's School for gifted students. Last year I had 39 applications for 20 slots. This year I have 150 applications for 37 slots. I am hyperventilating just thinking about all the work involved with this.

7. Isabella spooked as the barn help was bringing her in this evening and jerked the rope out of the girl's hands and then got tangled in it and fell..hard. They couldnt get her up. They called the vet but she eventually got up but she is in pain and is going to be so stiff and sore tomorrow. Doc told us to give her bute and banamine and she was earing her hay and grain when I left tonight but I am still worried.

There is more but that's enough for tonight. I need to get out of this funk. Maybe this weekend will do it.

HP, sorry about your uncle.
AA- yay for chicks!
TJ- you can quit the cigs. I know you can!
Sorry I cant respond to everyone.

I hope to be back on Sunday to write more positive updates.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## NickerMaker71

:wave: Evening all! Happy Friday night! Ooowee....we made it!

I hate to say I am busy...but I do not know where my time goes. I peek in at lunch when I can on my phone, but by the time I get home, I am just too exhausted to even turn the computer on! :icon_rolleyes: Don't think I catch everything either.

HOpe you all are well. Have some reading to do as I sip my bible juice and nosh on some PIzza Hut pizza! 

Have a good night all!


----------



## Happy Place

Corgi, I am just speechless! :hug: It will get better!

I was absolutely wiped out after work. Kids were nutty! Just crazy crazy day. I didn't think I had enough energy to ride, but turns out I did! I didn't do much cuz my cold is still with me. When I got to the barn, all the boys were laying out in the sun LOL I spent some quality time brushing my boy and hopped on for a little walk around the farm. We still have snow, but it's warming up and melting off. Hoping the rain holds off this weekend so we can get out some more.


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*,:hug: I'm so sorry. There's really nothing more I can say.


----------



## tjtalon

Coming in quickly, before too many pages have gone by.

Ladona, you've had way to many tough times. Arms wrapped around you for your mother.

As for the cigs...I'm not near as tough as Blue; tenacious, but not tough. I think I may try (with my last pack here, btw), just holding the da..ed thing, not lighting, for the times when I have one, even flicking the lighter. Just for the action. I think it's a behavior thing with me, really. I wrote down the name of the book that Blue suggested.

AA, loving the chicken event.

HP, hope you get out to Timmy-what's-his name soon.

Dawn, as always, awesome. You are awesome.

Nicker, think of you a lot, hoe you are doing fine.

I can't list all of the people that I think of here.

I may be getting off the internet (read ComCast) this coming week, because almost $100 a month is just too much (& I just have basic tv), until I can figure something else out.

I hope to get out to J's Monday the 14th to clean the tack shed & see Spirit.

This all being said, if you'all don't hear from me for awhile, don't worry. Working things out.

Later, love to all.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Gosh, a lot of pages. Have to admit, I skimmed back a few, sorry I won't be able to comment on everything. Gotta get moving here.

AA, what fun with the chicks! I enjoy watching and collecting eggs from my mother's chickens. She just raised new ones over the winter. She made her brooder boxes. They are finally starting to lay.

Corgi, so sorry you are going through all of that. :sad: You know if we lived closer we'd be having lunch girlfriend! :hug:

TJ, good luck with the cigs. I have never been a smoker, so I have a hard time understanding the difficulty quitting. Both my parents smoked at some point during their 'stressfull' marriage. I was not pleased with that and was a very disrespectful daughter. LOL They quit! So herr is my 'tough love' approach for you..........Smokes are expensive! Here is what you get for it.........beautiful yellow teeth, smelly clothes, cancer, bad breath, wrinkles, a lovely cough at dinner that makes your dinner companions what to vomit when you cough up a phlemy lung....did I say STINK? LOL

ON the other hand....if you didn't spend your $$$$ on smokes......like I believe AA did the math....there would be much more dinero for food and a little slush for a horse!

So....let's see......HORSE........or.........Cigarettes.......:shrug: If given the ultimatum, which would you choose? YOu know I :loveshower: ya. All spoken out of care. I know it's not easy. I work with a girl who smokes. She wants to quit.....but can't. Can't give advice for that. But what I can say.....YOU CAN BREAK THE HABIT!! I know you can.

Koolio, I hope the visions of the accident are slowly leaving your brain.

HP, being an educator is EXHAUSTING!

MR, :wave:

PH, nice job on the FL ride! :runninghorse2:

NOthing happening here worth mentioning.

Have a great day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: Wow that is tough. Way too many things hitting you at one time. So very sorry you are missing out on an investigation. Hugs to you and your momma, and of course Miss Isabella. Praying everything starts to turn around and improve

*TJ* Hoping you can find a reasonable internet service. All these electronics do cut into the budget. Been trying to trim the fat off of mine for a while. 

Just remember, you just can't buy smokes. You can bum all you want, smoke all you want, but no buying. The money has to go in the jar. 

But can't be sad about this, because that is still thinking in a negative "quitting" mindset. This is a happy thing, you have a new savings plan. 

Watch what non-smokers do and copy their behavior. You are stronger than you know

*Happy*: Love those ear shots! Timmy is so fun. Hope you are feeling better, if not please see a doctor.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 3*



ellen hays said:


> AA Are those the buffs. Look like little buff orpingtons sp?. I can't wait to see pics of the babies progress. How exciting! No slick surfaces. It will ruin their legs. As they grow, they will get more active Little peeps have had taxing journey. Just love them and talk to them.


Yes, my golden girls are Buff Orpingtons' and I am warming up to this breed the more I read about them. They are supposed to be mid sized, gentle, and good layers. I really didn't know much about them when I chose these :wink:



phantomhorse13 said:


> LOVE the Golden Girls theme for the chicks. Def needs pics. And I thought you had planned to get 3 more?


Originally planned to get six chicks, yes. Wanted the Americana chicks and the feathered ones though, but they didn't arrive Thursday with the others. The Buffs were not in the original plan, but didn't want to go home without chicks 

The ones I wanted did come in Friday, but I was at work. Had a coworker call the store to try and get some chicks saved for me. Going up there when they open to see if I have chicks waiting. 

But do I really want 9 chicks? 

cont


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 3*

Arrived home last night to find my three Golden girls happily chirping and pecking around  What a relief. Of course they probably did better without me poking my head in there every hour to see if they are ok :wink:

But earlier in the day was thinking of the other chicks, the Americana and feathered ones that didn't arrive at the store Thursday as scheduled. 

Wrote a note for one of my coworkers to read about calling the feed store. She laughed hard when she realized it was about chickens! 

She did call with me hanging over her shoulder whispering questions  Reserved six chicks. Headed up there this morning to see if they are still there. 

But then spent the day thinking NINE CHICKS? What the heck am I thinking??? No way can 9 chickens be considered "backyard" in a neighborhood. I don't even know if I will be able to keep these birds. The neighbors might complain. 

Originally was thinking get six chicks, may loose half before fully grown, so will have about three chickens. Comfortable backyard amount. Well, these chicks really seem to be doing so well, may not loose so many. Nine is really *way* more than I want. 

So what should I do? More chicks? How many? What ones? 

Will be heading up to the feed store in a little bit, will let you all know what I come back with :wink:


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Saturday!

Corgi - I am so sorry to hear you are going through some rough times. It will get better and sometimes you have to search pretty hard for that little bit of glimmer in every day. I hope you find it today, tomorrow and the next... and so on...

TJ - I hope you make it out to Janices. No advice on the smoking other than to believe that when you are ready, you will quit by whatever means it takes. Don't judge yourself too harshly and give yourself a hug for doing your best every day. We think you are great.

Happy - I'm glad to see you out riding! Springtime gets so crazy with kids. Spring break must be coming soon? 

Anita - those chicks are adorable! I would be inclined to stick with a few for now and see how it goes. Would you enjoy 9 any more than you would enjoy 3 or 6? Will the 3 give you enough eggs? 

I am taking Koolio to a Western Dressage fun day at a local stable this afternoon. I haven't been on him since I brought him home, but he's been to this place before and is a good boy even if he hasn't been ridden. I am going to learn the new tests and play around, so I'm not worried about getting him "through" and collected. It should be fun! My only worry is that I'm sporting a very sore neck and shoulder blade on one side. I've been riding the last few days, and it isn't making it worse, but I hope I can keep comfortable enough throughout the day. When I get home, I'll take some muscle relaxant and have a good epsom salt soak.

I had my Boston Terrier, Hemi, into the vet the other day. It looks like he has Cushings too. He goes in on Monday for more blood work to confirm, but it looks like a pretty sure thing at this point. We will start the medication ASAP. My parents dog had Cushings, and of course so does Sam, so I spotted the symptoms pretty easily. Blood work is just confirming. While the treatment won't extend his life, it should improve his quality of life. So far, he is doing well, but certainly has that classic pot belly and lack of muscle tone. Hopefully treatment will help him feel a little stronger and a little younger as it did with Sam. 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Celeste

Amy, get three more. That is a compromise.

Corgi, all I know to say is that we all care.


----------



## greentree

TJ....remember....tell your self you DON'T smoke, not you CAN'T smoke!!!

AA...see?? Hoarder. You NEED Ameraucanas, so you will have beautiful eggs!

Corgi...thinking of you. Strength.

Not much doing here either...trying to get the barn cleaned up. DH has a lady who wants the horse Walker, hopefully she wil come up tomorrow!

My best to everyone else!


----------



## Jan1975

Hi everyone,

I haven't been able to type a reply to this thread in a few days and now I am so behind! I can't get everyone responded to but I wanted to give big hugs to Corgi!! Thinking of you!

I enjoyed the rest of your pictures and videos and stories!

I just had a really busy week of grading. I think next week will be better. I hope. I was gone 1.5 days the week before, which means I just got behind. Anyhow. There is a horse for sale at our lesson barn and I so wish we could buy him! He's a little (well big) TB hunter/jumper and he's so gentle. Today the two instructors were goofing around and one threw a plastic mounting block at the other, and he didn't even flinch. He didn't even seem to notice, even though it was maybe only 20 feet straight to the side of him. I wish we had a place to keep him. Here's a video: TB hunter/jumper

Also we had a huge tree cut down in the backyard and I'm trying not to freak out about the mess. But I'm actually really freaking out.









The yard is ALL mud and torn up and that is really only 1/2 of it. There are tree trimming vehicles all over the place...skidloaders and choppers and cherry-pickers and dump trucks...they are doing the stump today...hope it's the last day or I may freak out. 

Olga is doing really well!! We left her loose in the house today for about 2 hours and all was fine. I'm not sure we'll have to crate her much more. Good news because her crate is BIG.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*corgi*: cannot imagine having to deal with everything that is on your plate. please take care of you while you are so busy trying to take care of your mom and applications, etc.

*HP*: love the riding pic!

*tj*: hope you can get your internet figured out to still be able to pop in. is there a library nearby that you can use for access? i have no doubt you will choose to be a non-smoker if you set your mind to it. enjoy your horsey time whenever you can get it!

*AA*: waiting to hear how many chicks are at home now!!

*Koolio*: hope the meds get Hemi feeling better. can't wait for the fun day report with Koolio.

*Jan*: i sympathize with freaking out over yard messes. we just had some work done out back (had an old in-ground pool broken up and a tree taken down) and the equipment tore the h!ll out of the yard. we have had trees down before and torn up the grass and its always recovered.. but always afraid its not going to. so glad to hear olga is setting in so well!


Been a busy couple of days for me. Today we spent the day in Lancaster with Keith and Gina, as DH needed to get away and just de-stress. We started out at a used tractor place with over 100 tractors. DH and Keith moseyed around drooling for over 2 hours. Luckily none of them came home with us. :wink: After that we went to a couple other places and ended the trip with a tack store. Found a couple awesome deals in the consignment section. Stopped for a lovely dinner on the way home.

Yesterday, I did get George out despite the weather. It snowed in the morning, but it was teeny tiny flakes so they didn't amount to much. Even when the snow ended, it stayed damp and cold. 




















DH came home from work a bit early and we went to pick up the Dodge from the dealer (where it had gone in for some recall work). On the way home, we stopped in at the farrier's place for DH to check out a cooler that was acting up. Bill has a milk goat operation (as if being a farrier isn't enough work), and its baby season! He had 34 kids all less than 48 hours old. Cuteness overload.




















Tomorrow we have some stuff to do around the place, then hope to ride.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, get the chicks. Think of all the bugs they eat! And when your neighbors get eggs, they'll be happy.

*TJ*, smoking or not smoking, you're tougher than you think. I don't want you to think we're ganging up on you, because we're not. Believe me, I understand the nicotine addiction. My only words of wisdom RIGHT NOW are, for an individual to replace the words "Can't quit" with "not ready yet." This opens the door for the inner search of each individual method. It's different for everyone. I've said it before. Just because some National Hotline says you should do certain things, doesn't mean it will work for you. It worked for the founder of the National Hotline, that's about it. 

We're American's. We don't quit because it's expensive, or ugly or unhealthy. We find OUR INDIVIDUAL reason for having a healthier lifestyle. That's it.

Oh, and be prepared for the 10-17 lbs.

*Koolio*, bless you for taking such wonderful care of your animals. I've seen people get the same news you got and just put them out in the backyard, waiting for the inevitable.

*Jan*, at my age, I've had my property torn up so many times, I just decide to pick my worries. It all grows back. Look at it as an opportunity to plant something new?


----------



## Happy Place

I love baby goats!!!

I spent the day shopping. Yuk. Gordon food service, Aldi, the Dollar store, joann fabric and costco. Never go to Costco on a Saturday! I just had to get it all done so there was food in the house while I'm in GA.

Tomorrow is all about laundry and barn time! It snowed all day today but tomorrow it should be in the 40s. Heck yes!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

*Corg*i: :hug:You've been dealing with a lot a things these past years. Take extra care of yourself. 

Baby goats: :loveshower:

*AA,* I love the Chicken Adventures. The more the merrier. I know NOTHING about raising chicks, but I would think 3-6-9 wouldn't be a big difference in terms of care and space. And some loss can be expected. Sorry about Squiggly.

*TJ*, I love the Spirit jar idea. The desire to stop is IMO the most important step and you've got it. You'll figure a way. Just don't quit quitting! Canadian stats shows people stop in average 6-7 times before quitting for good. We all hear about those who threw the pack and were done, but that is not the usual story. 

*Jan*, I used to totally freak out when we did major work here (like clearing forest to make a pasture). I'm better, but sometimes I have to go take a walk (or a run for you? ) to calm my nerves and not interfere with workers. Sometimes I'm right about freaking out, like when they built the well, they destroyed my perennial medicinal plant garden while digging the trench to get water to the house. 

*HP*, love the pic "behind the ears". Costco on a Saturday: 

*Koolio*, how was the the Fun Show? How old is Hemi? I didn't know Cushing was a dog condition as well, I've seen it on horses. (and humans on cortisone).

So here are pics from Wednesday morning after the storm. First one is our road! And the tracks done by my trusty truck. Then the drive to work following a plow truck: banks were almost the height of my truck. We "only" received 12 inches.


----------



## Eole

Now a few pics from yesterday, gorgeous sunny day.
Riding arena and paddock. The fences are 4 feet high.
Walking the dogs: they LOVE the snow. Horses too.


----------



## Jan1975

Phantom, I've never heard of a goat milk operation (and I live in dairy country). But, of course they exist, because, goat cheese! :lol: Just something I never thought about I guess! They are so cute!! Glad you were able to get a ride in (you always seem to).

Happy, I love Aldi! But, a day of shopping sounds like no fun at all! 

Eole, thanks for the advice. A run probably would've helped. I'm having a glass of wine instead. :lol: You have so much snow! We never did have a big snow like that this year and I'm pretty sad about it!

The tree trimmers left around 6:30 p.m. They did a really nice job cleaning up, but they took down part of our fence and it was rotten so they couldn't put it back up. DH and my son went to the hardware store to get some temporary plastic fencing to put up until the ground thaws enough to put in new posts. There is a big hole in my backyard now. Not sure if the trimmers will come Monday to fill that in or if they're finished. .

I didn't ride Casper today because my hubby was away and the kids didn't want to go. I really do try to let them chose to stay home when that is an option, as I feel being home is an important part of being a kid! Tomorrow, DH will be home and I can go by myself even if they don't want to.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: How was your fun day? Hoping for pictures!!! 

Didn't know about Cushings in canines either, but makes a lot of sense. I wonder if that's what happened to my Beau? He just got so skinny. 

*Eole*: WOW that is some snow! Level with a four foot fence? :shock: Beautiful to look at from down here. I just can't imagine that much snow. 

*Phantom*: Sounds like you had a very nice day with your DH. Hope he felt better. Those baby goats!! Oh so CUTE! Did you take that darling blonde one home? Great weed eaters you know! 

*Jan*: that is a lot of destruction. Don't know how something always seems to break when workers come, but it seems to happen every time. 

The H/J gelding looks cute, and pricey! I do like the way he moves. Sorry the kids didn't want to go out to the barn. Maybe tomorrow

*Greentree*: Not hoarder status yet :wink:

*TJ*: Hope you had a fabulous day at work. 

*Greentree & TJ* Hope you get your internet woes fixed


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 3*

Thought and thought about the wisdom, or lack thereof, in purchasing more chicks. Wasn't sure I really wanted anymore but what if two of the die? Would one chick be happy? *sigh*

Headed up to the feed store just to see if they had saved my chicks for me. Was greeted with a parking lot full of chickens! Big chickens, young chickens, and even a box of baby chicks :confused_color:

Went in to check on the chicks. No they didn't save me any, but they did save my note :wink:

There was however many Americanas' or what I suspect are Easter Eggers. The other kind wasn't there. So decided to get four chicks, really looking forward to those blue/green eggs :biggrin:

They are from the same hatchery, just a day younger. Staff said it was fine to put them together with my Buffs. 

Drove home with LOTS of chirping; these chicks are noisy little ******s. Placed them in the box with the Golden Girls as soon as I arrived. The GG's immediately were interested and proceeded to peck at the poor things. 

Eventually the GG's headed over to the real food and the newbies took a short nap. 

Didn't take long for the Eggers to locate the food. The box is a lot more noisy now. The GG's seem to be accepting of the EE's but they sure act different. Everyone is def not on the same schedule yet. 

GG's seem to want more rest time, the EE's are more active. They are all so funny when they get tired they sort of sink to the ground is any position. The little things look so worn out. 

Will post pictures when I can, but so far the computer still refuses to acknowledge the dang phone is plugged into it. Piece of Shiitake

Seven Chicks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvvbNNZZkjs


----------



## tjtalon

Blue said:


> *TJ*, smoking or not smoking, you're tougher than you think. I don't want you to think we're ganging up on you, because we're not. Believe me, I understand the nicotine addiction. My only words of wisdom RIGHT NOW are, for an individual to replace the words "Can't quit" with "not ready yet." This opens the door for the inner search of each individual method. It's different for everyone. I've said it before. Just because some National Hotline says you should do certain things, doesn't mean it will work for you. It worked for the founder of the National Hotline, that's about it.
> 
> We're American's. We don't quit because it's expensive, or ugly or unhealthy. We find OUR INDIVIDUAL reason for having a healthier lifestyle. That's it.
> 
> Oh, and be prepared for the 10-17 lbs.


I know no one is ganging up on me. I needed/need the input & caring. Yup, different for everyone. I can't even express how hard this is being. But it has to be done. I'm getting some ducks in a row tonight for an appt on Monday, so that I just can mostly crash most of tomorrow...my "sick" day. No smoking. Have a sealed pack in my purse, for..."not yet". I swear it's all emotional & behavior based.


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne said:


> *Greentree & TJ* Hope you get your internet woes fixed


Not yet. ComCast bill is due on the 10th, am so stupid about this stuff. I guess I pay the bill on Monday, then off the thing.

I've just spent an hour wrangling with gmail etc (so at least I could have it on my phone). I have an account, but couldn't remember the password. So, reset that, all was well. Then went to Mozy to get a free hard drive back up (in preparation of offing ComCast). All went well, gave that the gmail address. When I went to the gmail to confirm Mozy, it doesn't recognize my new password.

Sigh. Will try again tomorrow, I'm beat. 

It's been a rough week, but the job environment is good. I'll figure the rest out.

I'll miss you guys, but ComCast has to go, Monday. Those who have my cell phone # know who you are (cell phone coverage has to change too, but I have this month to work that one out).

As for the phone, (lol?) I googled coverage services for my phone. All I got was a bunch of useless searching!

Interesting month, this. All I can say is that Tim & I have sit-in-the-comfy chair-with-movie afternoon due tomorrow.

Summer will come, I swear, & smoke/anxiety free::cowboy:


----------



## tjtalon

AnitaAnne, I had to get back on just now, as realized I hadn't watched your chick video. How exciting for you! I hope that I don't miss a whole lot of this, as they're going to grow fast, right?

Yes, vicarious chicken love here. Admit wistfulfullness, 

Hope all seven will do just fine.


----------



## Happy Place

AA- adorable chicks! Handle them all at least once a day. That makes things so much easier if you have to catch one later or give medication for any reason.

Koolio- I have been reading about cushings. I wonder if that is what is going on with Briar. He has lost a lot of muscle mass and needs to go out to pee so often! He has always been a big drinker so it's hard to tell if he is drinking excessively. After I get back from GA, he is going to the vet for a check. I can only handle one big thing at a time these days.

TJ- I hope some things settle for you. Please please stop in to the library for free internet to check in with us when you can. You are very right, smoking is a behavioral thing as well as the physical addiction. Remember Telly Sevalis (sp) and the suckers? This of the process, unwrap the dumdumm, stick it in your mouth, fold up the wrapper before tossing it. Much healthier, even if it is sugar.

Last night Briar got me up every couple hours to go outside. Tonight, he is sleeping well and I am up with heartburn. Grrrrr My great transgression that gave me the heartburn? I ate cucumbers with my spinach and tomato salad. Grrrr I didn't even use salad dressing (another HB trigger).

Gonna check the Book of Faces then try to sleep again. Gnight all


One more thought. Anybody see Rick on FB? Hope he is doing well, he is not on my friends list.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: Hope Briar can be helped, keep us posted. Been picking up the chicks for short periods every day. Going to let DD start holding them soon as I get some hand cleaner in there. 

Have chatted with Rick recently. He is just busy with new place. Much farther from work so longer drive time. Is putting up fence at the neighbors so he can move his horses closer. He is happy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TJ*: Good idea with the unopened pack. Purse might be a little too accessible, but you know what will work for you. 

Hard to believe right now, but the nicotine actually is what causes the stress you feel. That's part of the withdrawal process when one's body tries to eliminate the poisons. 

Breathe STRONG

Most dining places have free internet too, not just the library. When my service was down I would go to McDonalds and order a large tea for $1 and get all my internet business done.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy, sorry about Briar and the heartburn. Stupid cucumbers!! 

Lots of free internet here too and we are in the sticks. McDonald's, DQ, the library, etc.


----------



## Koolio

Anita - 7 chicks sounds like a lucky number! They sure are cute little peeps!! Thank you for the update on Roaddy. Good to hear he is happy.

Happy - the symptoms of Cushings are loss of muscle especially around the abdomen, creating a characteristic pot belly, thinning hair, excessive drinking and urination, less energy. Thyroid dysfunction or diabetes can also cause similar symptoms so it is important to do a broader blood panel first. If it shows elevated AlkPhos levels? in the liver this suggests Cushings. After that, a test specifically for Cushings is required to diagnose definitively and I think it helps give some idea of adrenal function to help determine medication dosage. The tests and meeds are expensive, but once the right dosage is found and the dog responds, relatively straightforward to maintain. Treatments improves quality of life quite a lot. Non-treatment leads to faster progression of the disease which may result in diabetes, liver dysfunction, and increased risk of stroke. As I said before, with Sam (the horse), treatment has made a big difference in his quality of life. There is no cure, just management with meds until the end of life. If you suspect Briar isn't quite right, I would start with a general blood panel. The things we do for our beloved pets...

Jan - sorry you didn't get out riding, but hopefully soon. 

Corgi- thinking about you and hoping your day is better today.

Eole - your pics won't open for me, but I take it you got a fair dump of snow. Good for you!! I wish you could either send me some snow now, or some hay in the summer...

The Western Dressage day went well yesterday. Koolio was a champ even though I haven't ridden him for a month or so. After warm-up, we rode the Basic test B which we are very familiar with. He was good except a bit spooky at C end because the loudspeaker was set in the ceiling at X and he didn't like the sound coming from above and behind him. He did OK anyways. After that we rode the Level 1 test and the reader didn't use the speaker. I think I was more focussed as well, but he rode a really nice test. This test includes three serpentines (which he rocked at) and some working / extended / working lope and back to jog transitions at funky letters. He nailed every one on the exact stride I asked. WOW!! Proud of him. I probably didn't have his back as lifted and have him moving as forwards as my dressage coach would have liked, but we got a ton of compliments from everyone else that was there. Too bad I didn't have someone video the test. I'm looking forward to the next one.

Oh, and I bought 2 dressage saddles yesterday! Both are well used and I can take them back if they don't fit, but they both look to be wide enough for Himmy. One is a Country from England, old, but well-oiled that looks quite good and the other is a treeless. I picked them both up for $175 so I figured I couldn't go wrong. Someone at the barn might use the treeless, or I can use it on Sam. It is very light with not much knee block and a shallower seat. It seems more like a solid bareback pad than a saddle. The other one seems quite comfortable, and is both short and wide for Himmy. It also has minimal knee / thigh blocks, which I wanted, with a medium depth seat. I'll try them out today, and hope they will work. If not, I can take them back. Eventually, I still plan to have a saddle made to fit Himmy and I, but if these work, I am a happy camper! A custom Zaldi will take about 6 weeks to come in after I order, so without these, I wouldn't have a dressage saddle to use on Himmy until late summer and I need something I can show in.


----------



## VickiRose

Just stopping in for a quick hello!

I've been trying to keep up with you all, but have been super busy.

Corgi, sending you a hug, I think you need one! You've had the week from hell! 

AA, chicks are very cute, think of all the eggs!

TJ, good luck in your quest to quit the cigs. Best tip I can offer, as a non-smoker, is to try to replace the habit with a healthy one, rather than focusing on stopping as such. My grandmother quit afte smoking forty years. Her way was to have a small glass of water every time she wanted a smoke. She reckoned she hadn't ever had to pee so much ! It actually shocked her how often she used to smoke! But I'm sure it helped, both to replace it with a good habit, and to detox .

Good night all, I'm so tired I think I e stopped making sense...


----------



## NickerMaker71

VIcki, I was also thinking of the whole drinking water when you want a smoke thing too!....I have done it when I am trying to get sugar out of my system and I crave it.....took a couple days, but the cravings went away and I felt WAY better. does make you pee tho! LOL

I also like the idea of I DON'T smoke unlike the I CAN'T smoke. Would work for food too....I DON'T each cake.....I DO eat cake...but that is a different topic! LOL


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio, glad the clinic was good! Just curious, who has more saddles now, you or Anita? :lol: I hope you like one of the dressage saddles.

I rode both horses today!! I think I had an epiphany today. My instructor is always yelling, "Legs beneath you!" and I think the problem is I push my lower leg forward because my calf isn't flexible enough to put my heels down when they're back. I saw a picture of myself riding and that's what I noticed. So today, I really focused on just my LOWER leg instead of my whole leg. And I will work on those calves. Maybe someday I'll get brave enough to post a video of myself. Probably not though. :lol:

Casper was a gem and he loped off both directions. I'm excited to get outside this summer to work more on loping. It's just too tiny in the indoor to even do a figure 8 at the lope. I want to work on simple lead changes. He did think there was a banshee on the other side of the sliding door of the indoor area, so I had to open it. It was SO windy it was shaking the door and making it nuts. After we rode for a bit, we wandered around outside. It was too muddy to do much, but he likes strolling about the barn and saying hello to everyone. 

Patrick was great too. I walked out to his pasture, put the bridle on him, and hopped on bareback, because he's THAT easy. We rode around his pasture a few times. Once again, too muddy to do anything but walk, but it was sunny and fun. The horses live on a super busy highway, and I love that they are used to really noisy big trucks driving by all the time. They also live on a gravel country road (corner of the 2), so I think this summer we will be riding down that road a bit!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Eole*: your snow is horrifying. I could never live there!

*AA*: love the latest segment of the chick report. do you have names for the new additions yet?

*HP*: hope your heartburn is feeling better and you got some saddle time today.

*Koolio*: congrats on the great rides with Koolio! nailing the timing on transitions is really tough. would love to see video of future rides. fingers crossed one of the saddles will fit himmy.

*Vicki*: hope all is well with you. my parents are currently touring Australia so every time I hear from them I think of you.

*Jan*: congrats on saddle time! work on stretching to help with being able to lower your heel. forcing it down isn't helpful, though sometimes thinking 'toes up' can be. but anything that makes you get tense isn't helping anything, even if it looks 'pretty.'


We got another dusting of snow overnight, but by the time DH and I were done with some morning chores, it was all gone. The sun was out when we tacked up Phin and Sultan and headed out.











Now that the footing is better, I have been working with Phin on riding down hills. When I first got him, he could barely walk down a hill himself, forget with me on board. He is doing much better now! [FYI, the odd zipper you see across the bottom of my back is the pack I carry my cell phone in.]





















After riding, we went over to DH's family farm to take a look at the steers who had just arrived. We normally buy our beef from a local guy in the next town over, but Keith decided he wanted to try finishing some himself this year. DH liked the idea, so we bought a steer as well. Meet Fillet:


----------



## Jan1975

OMG Phantom you did NOT just name your steer Filet. :rofl: I'm laughing so hard. 

I will work on stretching. I have a hunch my calves are tight from running. It's proven that running makes you less flexible if you don't stretch regularly, which I do not because stretching is boring. :lol:

My husband has been at work ALL day because of a sewer back up in the dorm (he's the president of a college). It's all sucky. He's so stressed out by a bunch of political things going on at the state level (MAP grants if you're into the college thing) and a new program they're starting and now this. Geez.

Also, today I discovered why most barns have a washer and dryer. I washed horse stuff in my washer today and that was...interesting. I a load of dog blankets after in an effort to clean my washer a bit! :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Jan1975 said:


> I will work on stretching. I have a hunch my calves are tight from running. It's proven that running makes you less flexible if you don't stretch regularly, which I do not because stretching is boring.


I am sure that has a lot to do with it! When you run, you are standing on the balls of your feet, so basically the opposite motion of trying to drop your heels. When I used to swim a lot, I had a lot more trouble dropping my heel as swimming develops the opposite muscles as well.

I agree with you that stretching is boring. However, I find it makes a huge difference with my back. Bet you will find it helps your calves.


----------



## Koolio

Jan - glad you got some saddle time. I have the same issue with my lower leg. After years of highland dancing, my calves are very tight. Stretching helps! I also found I pushed my leg forward because my hips were tight. I've been doing lots of stretching exercises to release my hip flexor and it has helped. Now, to get my leg under me, I focus more on stretching my groin, and opening my hips so my upper leg goes down and back. The trick is to stay loose at the knees, not bracing either way. If you brace with knees straightened, you push yout feet forward. If you try to flex your knee to much, you tighten the thigh and the heel comes up toward your bum. I find lengthening from the hips and thigh, using the core more helps lengthen my leg, keep it under me and keeps my knees and ankles looser.

Phantom - I had the same reaction as Jan to the name of the steer. LOL!

The one saddle seems pretty good on Himmy. I might need to use a half pad as the flocking is compressed some, but it is short enough, wide enough and didn't ride up on her shoulder! Yay! It has a pretty shallow seat and minimal knee / thigh blocks, so I felt like I had lots of freedom riding in it, but still had enough support. I could sure feel Himmy round her back today! I don't know if that was because the saddle felt good for her, or if I felt more through the saddle, but it seemed to put me in the right place on her back. I'll try it Wednesday in my lesson and see what my coach says. If it fits well, it might even be worth getting re-flocked.

The other saddle is a treeless, which is new for me. It seems long and flat, and is very light, more like a beefed up bareback pad. It may work well for Sam. I paid $175 for both saddles together, so if the one works for Himmy, I'm a happy camper. I can give away the other one if I can't use it or find someone who wants it.


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio said:


> Jan - glad you got some saddle time. I have the same issue with my lower leg. After years of highland dancing, my calves are very tight. Stretching helps! I also found I pushed my leg forward because my hips were tight. I've been doing lots of stretching exercises to release my hip flexor and it has helped. Now, to get my leg under me, I focus more on stretching my groin, and opening my hips so my upper leg goes down and back. The trick is to stay loose at the knees, not bracing either way. If you brace with knees straightened, you push yout feet forward. If you try to flex your knee to much, you tighten the thigh and the heel comes up toward your bum. I find lengthening from the hips and thigh, using the core more helps lengthen my leg, keep it under me and keeps my knees and ankles looser.


EXACTLY my problem. I know my hip flexors are tight, too, and what you say about moving my leg back makes my heel come up. I need to bookmark your words and remember them!

I swear, I feel like a Barbie doll on a horse. Not the pretty, skinny part. The unbendy, really awkward part. As a kid, no matter how hard I tried, Barbie just didn't sit on my Breyer horse right. That's me. :rofl:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Phantom,
All good over here, just busy busy busy, I have barely seen my horses this last week. FIL has been feeding them hay so I haven't even had to feed them!
How come Phin has trouble on the hills? Is it just because he is young? 

Jan, I'm no help on the flexibility, I can't even touch my toes !

Going for a ride this afternoon, not on Boston though, a paid trail ride. Friends' daughter wants to take her new horse on its first ever trail ride (horse is 8 years old and has never done a trail ride) So the plan is to take her horse, her dad on his horse and her mum, myself and DD on the company's trail riding/lesson horses. That way both the horse and her rider can build their confidence in a controlled way. 

The place we are going is where DD and I did lessons last year, they have excellent horses and the couple that own the business are both great riders and trainers. Should be fun. Hopefully it will work to build my confidence too, which is sadly lacking at the moment.


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, glad the saddle seems to work well for Himmy. Sometimes the older, quality saddles are better than the new ones, or so it seems.

Jan, LOL on the Barbie comment.


----------



## VickiRose

Nearly forgot, Phantom I love the name Fillet  
We've had a few calves we've reared over the years, and the steers always get a meat related name, because that's where they're headed! Had a lovely steer called Mince, friendliest cow ever. We have a cow called T-Bone that we raised a few years back. DD is currently trying to teach Moo to go over trot poles....


----------



## Koolio

Jan - once you figure out how to loosen your hip flexors and engage your core more, you will find it much easier to keep in sinc with the motion of the horse. This means you controlling the energy and tempo with your seat and following the motion all at once. As you get better at this, sitting trot will become much easier. I get it once in a while with a lot of coaching but even when I don't get it on my own, I do recognize now when I don't and why. It is so interesting how riding makes you more aware of your own body and its fitness strengths and weaknesses. Dressage is a sport in the truest sense as both horse and rider must be athletes that possess coordinated skill, strength, flexibility and balance. The horse is like a 1000 lb biofeedback machine!


----------



## Koolio

Vicki - it is good to hear from you! 


VickiRose said:


> Koolio, glad the saddle seems to work well for Himmy. Sometimes the older, quality saddles are better than the new ones, or so it seems.
> 
> Jan, LOL on the Barbie comment.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Good Monday Morning all! Augh....the weekends always go too fast!

Jan, I do my stretching in the morning while the coffee is brewing. Makes all the difference in the world!  Don't forget your hamstrings, they are probably a huge contributor to the tightness....hip flexors, pelvis, lower back, hams, they are all interconnected! :wink:

I also know your pain in the correcting department! :icon_rolleyes: I have a huge stack I have to conquer this week. It's either be creative or correct. This weekend was cutting lamination. Ugh!

Got a really nice ride in yesterday. Topped at 40*, but the sun was shining and wind was just a slight breeze....and therefore I had my old Jay back.  He was his slow, curious self going down the road. The last couple times we rode, it must have been the high winds that caused him to be so 'up'. He was a joy. He loves checking things out, sniffing mailboxes or whatever. He was happy to leave the paddock yesterday. :cowboy: Also got a beautiful walk in with Pipes yesterday morning. Saw my first robin! Spring is here!  That is the picture of the pond.

Figured out why I am so tired all the time.....I've been getting up pretty early to do school work. By the end of the day I am wiped out and can't concentrate to do anything too taxing. Anyway, had to do my wellness stuff for our insurance, and I had to figure out how much sleep I get. I get an average of 6 1/2 to 7 hours a sleep at night. I'm usually an 8 to 10 hour girl! :dance-smiley05: Makes sense!

Koolio, glad you had a good day.

PH, you won't regret raising Filet! We always raised our own beef. NOw we buy it off a local farmer. YUM!

Eole....Holy snow! Beautiful! 

TJ, I am hoping all is turning out OK with you. I will hate you losing out on internet and not being here. I so enjoy your comments and stories. Hurry back!!!

Gotta get rockin' here. Have a great week all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: What a wonderful day you and Koolio had!! Would have loved to see a video of your ride. Videos always helped me see what the judges saw too. 

That is a great deal on the saddles! Hope that works for you and Himmy. Always good to get saddles reflocked for each horse. So much better fit. 

I like the way you describe lengthening the leg! 

*Phantom*: Poor Fillet :rofl: he looks offended by that name 

Lovely pictures of your rides, but it looks really, really cold too. 

No names for the new chicks yet, waiting to see what they look like as they age. The little ******s are sure going through the food and water though! This baby stage is pricey

*Vickie*: The trail ride sounds like great fun. Have a wonderful time and take lots of pictures

*Jan*: I am pretty sure I have the most saddles :icon_rolleyes: going to change that soon. Taking a load to the Yellowhammer to hopefully sell

I used to just focus on making my thighs longer and straighter to get my legs under me. The lower leg will fall in place

*Nicker*: try and get more sleep! The pictures are great, so nice you are getting in lots of ride time


----------



## VickiRose

Trail ride was fun, but wow have I lost my riding fitness! Not sure if it was the saddle (seemed to be digging into my seat bones) or what, but by half an hour in, my knees were hurting and I couldn't feel my feet! But I sucked it up and kept going. Mind you, my trot wasn't pretty LOL! The horse who had never trail rode, did great! She was a bit "what the heck it that!" when the bushes etc brushed up on her, but otherwise good. So it was mission accomplished!

I think I'll take some of MRs advice tonight and have some corn. 
And I think I need those stretches you guys are talking about!


----------



## Jan1975

So when you ride, your legs should be more falling under you, instead of your knees forward like you are sitting? Tomorrow at my lesson I'm going to tell my instructor just to manhandle me and put my legs where they need to be, and I'll try to memorize that position and work towards keeping them there.

My hamstrings and other tight muscles cause me so many issues. I have to go to the chiro every 2-3 weeks to keep my hips in alignment because of these issues...for awhile I was doing yoga regularly which was really helping, but I quit. I need to get back on it. I'm finding that pretty much EVERY athletic activity requires a limber athlete with a strong core. I have neither!! 

Here's my rant for today. NM, you will appreciate this. My phone rang at 5:50 this a.m. I answered, because it was an unknown number and it was so early. It was a PARENT of one of my students calling, worried about her kid's grades. Now I DID send home notes last week to all of my failing students and I DID put my phone number on there...I guess I thought they would infer to call at a reasonable time. Geez. Can you imagine calling your kid's teacher at 5:50 a.m. on a Monday??


----------



## VickiRose

Here's a photo of us riding today. I'm up the end, the fat chick in blue on the buckskin, and DD is up the other end.


----------



## greentree

I am on my phone, gahhhh! So I am wishing everyone a good week!! 
AA, it takes 1/4 lb of feed per day per hen to make eggs. 

My fingers are too fat for this phone.... I give up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

Jan1975 said:


> So when you ride, your legs should be more falling under you, instead of your knees forward like you are sitting? Tomorrow at my lesson I'm going to tell my instructor just to manhandle me and put my legs where they need to be, and I'll try to memorize that position and work towards keeping them there.?


Yes! It is so interesting how much we talk about how we sit and our seat when riding, but it isn't a sitting position as in a chair. Think of riding position as more like standing in a skiing stance supported by your seat bones. The shape is more like a tuning fork with some slight bending at the hips and knees to allow movement. Think heels in line with hips in line with shoulders in line with your ear. While it will help for your instructor to manhandle your body to make corrections, you might find it easier to make corrections starting with your core and then working your way down (and up) gradually with your instructors help. Start with finding your seat bones correctly and getting the correct rotation of your hip. Memorizing a position might make you lock in rather than appreciating the fluidity required when making subtle adjustments when you converse with your horse.

Mary Wanless - Ride with your Mind is an excellent book to help you visualize and do some exercises to help you find your riding seat.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

I am so behind here! 
*VR*, Looks like you had a great ride! I love trail rides - but then I feel a need for little more speed but not allowed in those leisurely group rides with tourists, etc.
*Jan*, With all your running and riding, sure your body is going through some serious adjustments/development! If you need to work on your core, pilates is amazing. Yoga to help open up those hips - when I do both throughout the week, I feel stronger in the saddle, and my seat is improved. I need to work more on stretching lower calves/heels down though - still pretty tight there.
*Koolio*, Great description! Still trying to correct hip placement, etc. It's definitely not like sitting in a chair at all.

Good news is no fracture or serious ankle sprain and back at riding this weekend and throughout spring break next week, woooohooo! Next schooling show is mid-April so will get Lila ready for it - I won't compete in same show - weird to compete against my daughter, didn't even think about that 1st time. Hope everyone has a great week! House is progressing very quickly now - closing is end of March then movers come on April Fools Day. hahaaa


----------



## frlsgirl

We just got back from our trip; it was wonderful to get away, but also good to be home.

Can anyone guess where we went based on these pictures? If I ever win the lottery, I'm going to buy this place!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Frlsgirl*, No idea but looks beautiful! Hope you're nice and rested.
*Jan*, You don't take calls before 6:00 a.m.?? Shame on you....(wink wink)


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> We just got back from our trip; it was wonderful to get away, but also good to be home.
> 
> Can anyone guess where we went based on these pictures? If I ever win the lottery, I'm going to buy this place!


 Southfork ranch?


----------



## Roadyy

I have been away from here for too long. I really miss all of you. I have been staying very busy with life as some of you know from having me as a fb friend.
Thought I would share some pics of work on fencing a pasture for the horses closer to where I live now.
Hope I can stop in a little more often now that I got the phones changed over to Verizon. _Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl

SwissMiss said:


> Southfork ranch?



:vs-king: Bingo! I love that place; it was our second time there; it's even more beautiful in person, albeit smaller than I remember (they use wide angle lenses for filming to make everything look bigger).


----------



## Roadyy

Turns out my pics are too large and can't be resized to fit. I will try to get them uploaded later. We put in 80 3.5-4" posts and over half a dozen 8" corner posts this weekend. Now we start pulling field fence in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Roadyy




----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Roaddy*, Another Floridian! THAT looks like it was a lot of work, wow. Can you move your arms???


----------



## phantomhorse13

VickiRose said:


> How come Phin has trouble on the hills? Is it just because he is young?


I think its because he just hadn't had the experience to learn how. He also has the issue of he can't yet do two things at once.. so if he is looking at the potential monster in the bushes, he loses track of his feet. :icon_rolleyes: I think this is the same reason people with well-trained show horses can be surprised when they take that horse out on trail for the first time and its a mess - a horse needs to learn how to navigate trails (big difference between picking your way down a rocky hill vs running around a pasture).

Glad you had a good ride. Hope you can find whatever caused your discomfort so its not repeated. great pic!


*Jan*: i cannot believe a parent called you at 5:50am. i hope you hung up on them. 

*CS*: glad the ankle isn't serious and you won't miss saddle time. hope things continue to go well with the house.

*fg*: glad you had a good trip. i was there as a kid, so only remember being horribly disappointed there were no horses, just a silly house to look at. :wink:

*Rick*: glad you could check in. you have been working like mad. can't wait for you to have the ponies at home!


Got George out today between laundry and house cleaning and packing. I head back to Florida tomorrow.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Lol. Hang up on a.parent?? We are public servants.... It's not wise to do that.


----------



## Celeste

NickerMaker71 said:


> Lol. Hang up on a.parent?? We are public servants.... It's not wise to do that.


You have to make crackling phone going out of order and say, "What .... are you there?...... hell0.... crackle.....hello...." and then hang up.


----------



## Celeste

Rick, I am so glad to see that you are alive and well.


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> You have to make crackling phone going out of order and say, "What .... are you there?...... hell0.... crackle.....hello...." and then hang up.


I've actually done this before!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Celeste that's funny. I'll have to remember that tactic!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

NickerMaker71 said:


> Lol. Hang up on a.parent?? We are public servants.... It's not wise to do that.


I think someone being rude enough to call at that hour of the day - especially about a subject they should have been aware of and dealing with long before that moment - deserves to be hung up on. Perhaps give them the principal's number and let them call him/her instead and see what kind of reaction they get. You aren't paid to work 24/7, therefore should NOT be expected to take calls at home (even at a decent hour!). :evil:

I wouldn't be calling _anybody_ at that time of the morning, unless it was 911 because something was on fire or some other emergency.


----------



## Celeste

I will not answer the phone at 5:50 a.m. unless I recognize the number as one of my immediate family members. And they had better have a good reason to call at that hour. And I will be grumpy.


----------



## Blue

As the parent of 4 grown children I can honestly say that there are times when I needed to talk to a teacher. However, these talks are in person, one on one, when the teacher has the opportunity to display the information I want to see. Calling at home before 6am is ridiculous and you are a saint for tolerating it. Heck, I don't call ANYONE before 8 unless I know it's a business that takes calls earlier. Next time, don't put your personal phone number on the notes.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I am on my phone, gahhhh! So I am wishing everyone a good week!!
> AA, it takes 1/4 lb of feed per day per hen to make eggs.
> 
> My fingers are too fat for this phone.... I give up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


1/4 lb/day? Ouch. Now you tell me...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone. 

*Roadyy* about time you checked in here. That is a LOT of fence and some really big poles! 

*Phantom*: Wishing you a speedy journey back to Florida and only a brief visit to your "spot" at the airport! 

You are living the dream 

*Jan*: Can't believe a parent would call at 5:50 am. I would be tempted to say "No comprendo" then hang up

*Koolio*: I hope 7 is a lucky number for my chicks! 

More great advice on position! 

*VickieRose*: That is a really nice picture! Very pretty scenery too. Good you all had a successful, fun ride. Hope you are not too sore tomorrow 

*Fearless*: I was going to guess Kentucky Horse Park, then I noticed the names on the graves :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Day started out good today. Chicks are growing big. Spent a little time holding them before heading to work. 

One of the Golden girls gets frantic when picked up, but the other two settle quickly. 

The EE's are still a bit wiggly, but no difficulty catching them this morning. 

Then I got to work and was going to show a coworker the new chicks and my phone had 7% battery left. No biggy right? Just charge it up on one othe many chargers laying around. 

Except it didn't charge. Changed chargers, still no charge. Oh Shiitake! Called T-Mobile. Rep was very nice. Said will send new battery. Oh, wait no battery available for Samsung phone. 

WHAT? I can't change the battery? 

No, most phones can not change battery. They are made to be disposable. Disposable? A *$700* phone is DISPOSABLE?? 

What about my pictures?? Contacts? Calendar of appointments? 

:twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:

So I have no phone until my next day off, then have to drive 45 miles to the next town just to trade in my shiitake phone. 

so. very. disgusted.


----------



## NickerMaker71

phantomhorse13 said:


> I think someone being rude enough to call at that hour of the day - especially about a subject they should have been aware of and dealing with long before that moment - deserves to be hung up on. Perhaps give them the principal's number and let them call him/her instead and see what kind of reaction they get. You aren't paid to work 24/7, therefore should NOT be expected to take calls at home (even at a decent hour!). :evil:
> 
> I wouldn't be calling _anybody_ at that time of the morning, unless it was 911 because something was on fire or some other emergency.


I didn't say it wasn't rude....it comes with the job. Jan even said...."Nicker, you would appreciate this..." b/c she knows that as public educators, parents can be ridiculous! I have found that people outside of education have really know idea of some of the shiitake we put up with. I know my family's eyes have been opened over the 20 years that I have now taught.

As far as for 24/7....yes there are people who believe we teachers are teachers 24/7 and are public servants and therefore are at the beck and call of the public. Not only that....we are often expected to be perfect in all facets of our job and life. We are being watched....and criticized. 

Let me also say this is a blanket statement....whether right or wrong, the norm or otherwise....it is the truth.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jan, I used to give my # out. Even had pretty business cards printed up so parents could put it on their fridge. In all the years I did that I only had one mother take advantage. She and my MIL worked together, so apparently that made us 'friends'. LOL She called me often until I got a bit sharp with her and told her the # was for emergencies only. She stopped. :wink:

Honestly, it's the quiet lurkers I worry about. Out of nowhere they throw you under the principal's bus. :icon_rolleyes:

I have one going around right now telling people I was the worst thing that ever happened to her son. the two years he was with me was the worst two years of his life...........OK, whatever lady.:icon_rolleyes:

Comes with the territory. YOu just shake your head and move on. this world is filled with them.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Now...I'm fired up just thinking about school, parents and misunderstanding of the whole education thing......

One more thing.....at least the tri-county area where I work, it's poor and teachers make a higher salary than most other people. That being said, the public resents that, as our salaries are being paid by 'their tax dollars' and therefore tax payers believe teachers are at their beck and call because they 'pay' for our wages.

Why do we teachers deserve such extravagant salaries when the general public makes so much less? That is many of the publics opinion.

People think like that, people get on school boards to set agendas against teachers. We aren't generally thought highly of.....especially by those who have less education and make less money than we do.....

Off my soapbox now......................


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning All!!!

I am back two days in a row and walked right into a big cat claw show..woohooo

Let me sit back in my rocking chair and see if I catch a tail!! bwahahaha


Thanks for all the welcome backs. I really missed this place and all the conversations.

The education conversation and conflict has been going on as long or longer than the military pay scale conversation. I think both should start their first year at $40K and work up from there. You shape our countries future with how you teach our future leaders. Those in the military offer their lives to protect your ability to teach our future leaders. I love teachers...especially the really pretty ones...that are nice to me....:wink:


The property we are fencing in now belongs to Karen's friend and is less than a mile from the house. I struck an agreement with her and her brother to have a year+ lease on the pasture I'm fencing and another 4 acres that will need all four sides fenced for the material costs to do it. That will give me a year or so to clear part of the 33 acres we have and make pasture out of it that is good and established before bringing the horses on it. It is mostly wooded now.



As for the divorce... All paperwork was finally turned in 2 weeks ago and we should be hearing a final on it by the end of the month..

I have missed Dawn on her last few trips down her for rides and it's all her fault as she waited til she was at the airport to tell me she was coming ad I already had plans made. Mostly working on pasture or a photo booking with Karen.

I will try to upload some more pictures from some pics of us and the horses for you later. 

Have a great day everyone!!!!


----------



## Jan1975

Nice pic Roaddy! 

Thanks for all the support on the crazy phone call. I've always given my # out and I've never had a parent abuse it. I can't imagine calling ANYONE at that hour, even my husband. I will say we've all had a good laugh about it. As far as the #, I've never actually had a parent call me on my cell phone unless I've called them first and in the message said they could call me back on that #. Otherwise, they all call during school hours like nice respectful people. Times are changing and I guess parents are, too, though.

Anita, that is horrible that you can't get a new battery!! And horrible that something so pricey is considered "disposable". Maybe you can find a used phone?

Update: OMG, I cannot make this #*@( up. Just when I was typing this, the mom called AGAIN. 7:08 a.m. I wasn't as friendly this time. Especially since she called me about MATH and I teach English and Reading!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Roadyy said:


> Good morning All!!!
> 
> I am back two days in a row and walked right into a big cat claw show..woohooo
> 
> Let me sit back in my rocking chair and see if I catch a tail!! bwahahaha
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the welcome backs. I really missed this place and all the conversations.
> 
> The education conversation and conflict has been going on as long or longer than the military pay scale conversation. I think both should start their first year at $40K and work up from there. You shape our countries future with how you teach our future leaders. Those in the military offer their lives to protect your ability to teach our future leaders. I love teachers...especially the really pretty ones...that are nice to me....:wink:
> 
> 
> The property we are fencing in now belongs to Karen's friend and is less than a mile from the house. I struck an agreement with her and her brother to have a year+ lease on the pasture I'm fencing and another 4 acres that will need all four sides fenced for the material costs to do it. That will give me a year or so to clear part of the 33 acres we have and make pasture out of it that is good and established before bringing the horses on it. It is mostly wooded now.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the divorce... All paperwork was finally turned in 2 weeks ago and we should be hearing a final on it by the end of the month..
> 
> I have missed Dawn on her last few trips down her for rides and it's all her fault as she waited til she was at the airport to tell me she was coming ad I already had plans made. Mostly working on pasture or a photo booking with Karen.
> 
> I will try to upload some more pictures from some pics of us and the horses for you later.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 768786


What a great picture! How did you get all four of them to stand side by side and face the camera at liberty? Whenever I try to get at liberty pictures, my mare either turns her head and looks at me or tries to walk towards me.


----------



## frlsgirl

Jan1975 said:


> Thanks for all the support on the crazy phone call. I've always given my # out and I've never had a parent abuse it. I can't imagine calling ANYONE at that hour, even my husband. I will say we've all had a good laugh about it. As far as the #, I've never actually had a parent call me on my cell phone unless I've called them first and in the message said they could call me back on that #. Otherwise, they all call during school hours like nice respectful people. Times are changing and I guess parents are, too, though.
> 
> 
> Update: OMG, I cannot make this #*@( up. Just when I was typing this, the mom called AGAIN. 7:08 a.m. I wasn't as friendly this time. Especially since she called me about MATH and I teach English and Reading!!


That's crazy; I guess that's a helicopter mom for you; always hovering and trying to control everything. My mom was a respectable curbside pickup mom; her extent of involvement was to drop me off and pick me up from school; and everybody lived happily ever after.


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Then I got to work and was going to show a coworker the new chicks and my phone had 7% battery left. No biggy right? Just charge it up on one othe many chargers laying around.
> 
> Except it didn't charge. Changed chargers, still no charge. Oh Shiitake! Called T-Mobile. Rep was very nice. Said will send new battery. Oh, wait no battery available for Samsung phone.
> 
> WHAT? I can't change the battery?
> 
> No, most phones can not change battery. They are made to be disposable. Disposable? A *$700* phone is DISPOSABLE??
> 
> What about my pictures?? Contacts? Calendar of appointments?
> 
> :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:
> 
> So I have no phone until my next day off, then have to drive 45 miles to the next town just to trade in my shiitake phone.
> 
> so. very. disgusted.


:eek_color: I didn't know that either! That really sucks! I had that happen to a $600 GoPro where it suddenly wouldn't charge or turn on; nothing they could do about it so they had me return it to them and give me 40% off towards the purchase of a new one....now, where do I get the money to buy a new one?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Phantom*, Thanks! So anxious to get back in the saddle - need my weekly therapy bad.
*Jan*, Seriously, she called again?? Boundaries, people, boundaries....speaking of crazy no-manners calls, our home lender called my work (which I made clear is a big no-no, cell phone only) and pretended I called her from my work phone (which I never do and did not that day, only emails). Some people just don't get it.
*AA*, Need more chicks pics!! Please post 

Remember that pony we were considering leasing for my daughter? Had to decline only because all our money is going to new home but hoping someday - if he could find someone to partial expense lease the pony, then maybe...but it's horrible timing. We also need furniture, etc. - I'll need to rob a bank when we're done. lol


----------



## Roadyy

I had been working with them on leadership and who was boss when I step over the fence into the pasture with them. They were getting rude and disrespecting my space. I also took the opportunity for my GF to get some great pictures of them running and kicking up their heels. Kept pushing them off their spots when they would stop somewhere then stand in the spot they were at til they stopped somewhere else. Then went and took that spot from them. After about 30 minutes of that they were all eyes on me where ever I was in the pasture. I pushed them one final time to the far end of the pasture behind where we were in the picture then turned and started back towards the front. They all fell in side by side following me and my GF called out to see if I could step over to the side for that shot. I got over by Rowdy and knelt down til they looked down then stood up and looked forward then they all,but Rowdy who smelt the feed residue on my hands, looked up to see what I was looking at.


Most times when I am able to spend several hours a week working with them they will follow me every where I go at liberty. Once I step out of the pasture they will hang out for a minute to see if I'm coming back with a treat or back at all then they are a free for all..lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

And in the ongoing you-can't-make-this-shiitake-up, yet another travel snafu. Since air travel hadn't been working so well, it was decided we would drive to Florida this round. Well the vehicle - a Jeep Liberty that was JUST in for a check - broke down just north of Richmond. 

Luckily we found an Enterprise and they had ONE vehicle available. So off to Florida we go, rocking the mini van!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Day started out good today. Chicks are growing big. Spent a little time holding them before heading to work.
> 
> One of the Golden girls gets frantic when picked up, but the other two settle quickly.
> 
> The EE's are still a bit wiggly, but no difficulty catching them this morning.
> 
> Then I got to work and was going to show a coworker the new chicks and my phone had 7% battery left. No biggy right? Just charge it up on one othe many chargers laying around.
> 
> Except it didn't charge. Changed chargers, still no charge. Oh Shiitake! Called T-Mobile. Rep was very nice. Said will send new battery. Oh, wait no battery available for Samsung phone.
> 
> WHAT? I can't change the battery?
> 
> No, most phones can not change battery. They are made to be disposable. Disposable? A *$700* phone is DISPOSABLE??
> 
> What about my pictures?? Contacts? Calendar of appointments?
> 
> :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:
> 
> So I have no phone until my next day off, then have to drive 45 miles to the next town just to trade in my shiitake phone.
> 
> so. very. disgusted.


They rob you blind. That is for sure. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> I have been away from here for too long. I really miss all of you. I have been staying very busy with life as some of you know from having me as a fb friend.
> Thought I would share some pics of work on fencing a pasture for the horses closer to where I live now.
> Hope I can stop in a little more often now that I got the phones changed over to Verizon. _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good to have you back in the fold Roadyy.


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jan, got yourself a friend now! Lol

Roaddy, nice to see you back.


----------



## Eole

*Roadyy*, you're back! :happydance:We missed you, but I know you had a lot on your plate to deal with. Great shot with the lined up horses. 

*Jan*, that mom is incredibly rude. I would not be politically correct... DH's clients often call at odd hours on our home phone, even if it's NOT the company number. But it's usually supper time on a Sunday (or anyday). 
For legs too forward, Koolio explained it well. It's often from gripping at the knees. It rarely is a "low leg" problem, but a hip issue. You should never have to force your legs down, they should "fall" in place. Riding without stirrups helps a lot. So does rotating the hip inward (rather than rotating out like a duck).

*PH*, have a safe trip, hope the van takes you there without any more delay. This will definitely be a winter to remember for you. Quitting that &*&* job was the best decision.
You named your steer Fillet? :rofl:

*AA*, those phone companies (both phone makers and phone-internet services) are legal robbers. This is so frustrating. Can't change battery, that is ridiculous. It's a steep price on us users AND on the environment. More landfill...
Those new colored chicks are very cute. Keep posting pictures so we can see them change and grow. (although you might need a phone for that :icon_rolleyes

*Vicki*, glad you had fun despite the discomfort in the saddle. That's a nice pictures, I love buckskins.

*Koolio*, that's an amazing deal on those saddles. If they don't work it won't break the bank. Does the treeless have a name?

*Twalker*, it seems we didn't have any recent picture of Lady being the victim of kids painting and dressing her up. Any saddle time for you?

*NM*, glad to see "behind the red furry ears" pics. Beautiful pond. And Pipes: :loveshower: You saw a robin, that is also my sign of spring.

Well, anyway, Spring is also around the corner here. There's the proof.


----------



## Happy Place

Quick pop in at lunch. I just finished an online training for SAT. It was horrible! No good directions, huge pauses. Ain't nobody got time for dat!

It's 63 degrees and sunny! In 2 hours, I am running out the door to spend time with my now shedding pony! woohoo NO COAT!:loveshower:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Eole said:


> Well, anyway, Spring is also around the corner here. There's the proof.


 :rofl::rofl::rofl: My girls will love that pic, hahaaaaa


----------



## Jan1975

Eole said:


> *Jan*, that mom is incredibly rude. I would not be politically correct... DH's clients often call at odd hours on our home phone, even if it's NOT the company number. But it's usually supper time on a Sunday (or anyday).
> For legs too forward, Koolio explained it well. It's often from gripping at the knees. It rarely is a "low leg" problem, but a hip issue. You should never have to force your legs down, they should "fall" in place. Riding without stirrups helps a lot. So does rotating the hip inward (rather than rotating out like a duck).


Wait, I do grip with my knees. I thought I was supposed to. How the heck am I supposed to hold on? I think I just need to start over and learn to ride all over again. I am good at riding bareback as in I don't bounce or move around and I feel secure, but I'm not sure if my body is in the right place. I will focus on my hips more. 

Phantom, rotten luck, but that is one hot ride. 

I talked to the child of my new BFF parent today. I told him his mom calls me very very early and could he please start being honest with her so she doesn't call me very very early and so I can sleep in. :lol:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys,
Roaddy, nice to see you back. And a great pic of the herd.

AA, $700 phone and they think it's disposable??! 

City, it's a pity about the pony, but better not the have the financial stress while you're building. 

Jan, it constantly amazes me what some people consider appropriate time to call. Or my other favourite, people trying to call DH during normal office hours,which is fine, but then getting irate because he isn't there to take their call. He is a farmer, leaves the house early, might get back for lunch, gets home around dinner time and then quite often goes back out to work some more. Yet people act all insulted when they call at 9am and he isn't there and I have no idea what time he will be back!


----------



## Jan1975

Is it because of cell phones that people expect us to be available 24/7?? So annoying .


----------



## NickerMaker71

Jan1975 said:


> Is it because of cell phones that people expect us to be available 24/7?? So annoying .


 I don't know, but that is why I turned my ringer off on Jan. 1. I was so tired of hearing the ding of texts, the dong of email, and ringing of the phone.

The only people who really call me know I have now turned off the ringer and will leave a message. My phone isn't that busy anyway.

I feel SO much better, and have even gained some time back, as I do not incessantly stop to look at my phone b/c of the ding-dong. 



GLORIOUS weather yesterday!!! The PEEPERS were peeping! Another sign of spring Eole! :wink:


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all you beautiful people.

Going straight home two days in a row has me feeling really spoiled. Karen said she really enjoyed it as she got to brush on the boys and even got a couple of strokes of the brush on Reba.


I got to see how long it will take to get to the horses when they are right by the house. That will be so nice especially since the time is about to change.


I hope you all get your cell phones and early calls taken care of. I enjoy my hour long phone call with Karen every morning on my drive in to work..


Have a great day.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning all you beautiful people.

Going straight home two days in a row has me feeling really spoiled. Karen said she really enjoyed it as she got to brush on the boys and even got a couple of strokes of the brush on Reba.


I got to see how long it will take to get to the horses when they are right by the house. That will be so nice especially since the time is about to change.


I hope you all get your cell phones and early calls taken care of. I enjoy my hour long phone call with Karen every morning on my drive in to work..


Have a great day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> *AA*, those phone companies (both phone makers and phone-internet services) are legal robbers. This is so frustrating. Can't change battery, that is ridiculous. It's a steep price on us users AND on the environment. More landfill...
> Those new colored chicks are very cute. Keep posting pictures so we can see them change and grow. (although you might need a phone for that :icon_rolleyes


Legal robbers. Exactly right. There is ONE new phone that has a removable battery and also memory card. So that is what I am going to get IF it is in the store. I hope I don't hate it as much as this phone. 

I have been a little more nervous driving around without a working phone. First no voice for a week, then no phone? The sounds of silence...

Will have pictures of chicks once I get a new phone :icon_rolleyes:



Eole said:


> Well, anyway, Spring is also around the corner here. There's the proof.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> And in the ongoing you-can't-make-this-shiitake-up, yet another travel snafu. Since air travel hadn't been working so well, it was decided we would drive to Florida this round. Well the vehicle - a Jeep Liberty that was JUST in for a check - broke down just north of Richmond.
> 
> Luckily we found an Enterprise and they had ONE vehicle available. So off to Florida we go, rocking the mini van!


Very familiar with Enterprise!! Florida and a Van...oh jeez hope this goes better for you than it did for me...

RIDE STRONG


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Roadyy*: that is an awesome picture of the horses lined up. I am sure they are enjoying all the GRASS now. How is Doc?


----------



## frlsgirl

Eek! Been super stressed! First schooling show of the season is Saturday; if I can get her to set one foot in the ring, she will get a tiara because the other horses will likely be in the ribbons, and I don't want her to go home without anything. The weather has been totally bipolar; storms and rain, followed by sunshine. 

Tonight is my final lesson and test run through before the show.

Friday, I'm dropping my dogs off in the morning for their dental; I'm kind of nervous about it because they are both getting older and I always worry that they won't wake up from anesthesia. 

Speaking of dogs and crazy weather, I found a tick on Lou (the red dachshund in the picture); isn't it way too early for ticks? 

Friday afternoon, it's time to pack for the show and polish all my leather and then pick up the dogs from the vet (assuming they both survived).

Saturday morning, I'll have to get up at oh God o'clock to get to the barn, load up Ana (pray she goes in the trailer with handsome Friesean) and drive to show.

I'm ready for Sunday when I can finally exhale and relax a little!


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> *Roadyy*, you're back! :happydance:We missed you, but I know you had a lot on your plate to deal with. Great shot with the lined up horses.
> 
> *Jan*, that mom is incredibly rude. I would not be politically correct... DH's clients often call at odd hours on our home phone, even if it's NOT the company number. But it's usually supper time on a Sunday (or anyday).
> For legs too forward, Koolio explained it well. It's often from gripping at the knees. It rarely is a "low leg" problem, but a hip issue. You should never have to force your legs down, they should "fall" in place. Riding without stirrups helps a lot. So does rotating the hip inward (rather than rotating out like a duck).
> 
> *PH*, have a safe trip, hope the van takes you there without any more delay. This will definitely be a winter to remember for you. Quitting that &*&* job was the best decision.
> You named your steer Fillet? :rofl:
> 
> *AA*, those phone companies (both phone makers and phone-internet services) are legal robbers. This is so frustrating. Can't change battery, that is ridiculous. It's a steep price on us users AND on the environment. More landfill...
> Those new colored chicks are very cute. Keep posting pictures so we can see them change and grow. (although you might need a phone for that :icon_rolleyes
> 
> *Vicki*, glad you had fun despite the discomfort in the saddle. That's a nice pictures, I love buckskins.
> 
> *Koolio*, that's an amazing deal on those saddles. If they don't work it won't break the bank. Does the treeless have a name?
> 
> *Twalker*, it seems we didn't have any recent picture of Lady being the victim of kids painting and dressing her up. Any saddle time for you?
> 
> *NM*, glad to see "behind the red furry ears" pics. Beautiful pond. And Pipes: :loveshower: You saw a robin, that is also my sign of spring.
> 
> Well, anyway, Spring is also around the corner here. There's the proof.


Hi Eole. Got a ride in this past Friday. It was in the arena but still had fun.

As to Lady and current paint job/party;


----------



## NickerMaker71

Fearless, showing is supposed to be fun! Stop stressing and enjoy the journey with your horse all these days leading up and the show. You'll both be better for it.


----------



## Roadyy

AA. I've only put the posts in on the pasture. Fencing will not come til end of the month. They should get moved over first of next month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless* the pups are adorable! Good luck at the show, and have FUN too. 

A little stress is good, too much and the horses are looking for the horse-eating monster


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just arrived home with new phone. Workers at store (I just _can't_ call them salesmen) tried hard to keep me from buying the one advised by phone.

I kept insisting. 

I have the phone. It is an LG V10. Only "advanced" phone made with removable battery and upgradable memory. Not really a fan of LG, but oddly enough I like it better already. Samsung is Shiitake. 

Of course many of my contacts are gone again, even though they said they had backed them up to Google. 

Going to start reloading phone numbers from my old HTC One, but new ones from August 2015-current are gone. Loved that HTC BTW. 

Weather went from winter to summer overnight. It was 82 degrees today! Poor horses must be burning up. 

The good news is....drum roll...*Time change is this weekend* :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Roadyy said:


> AA. I've only put the posts in on the pasture. Fencing will not come til end of the month. They should get moved over first of next month.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh. Guess I misunderstood when you said you were able to drive straight home. 

ok, back to setting up my new phone


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Hi Eole. Got a ride in this past Friday. It was in the arena but still had fun.
> 
> As to Lady and current paint job/party;


What a pretty girl!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## greentree

Those of us with free range chickens do not appreciate Wal Mart messing with our time!!! The chickens do not know the time....only when the sun sets. 

Yesterday, I spent at least 5 hours on horseback! Today, 1 hour. Spirit is looking just beautiful as his coat sheds, and his testosterone comes up. I have been riding him, and he glows. 

My friends Dawn and Ross are coming over from Texas to do the Yellowhammer ride, so even if I don't bring a horse, we may drive down to see them. Are you still planning to be there volunteering, AA?

Roadyy, glad to see your progress!! I cannot see most of the pictures.....but I will see them on the 12th. 

Lady is adorable all dressed up!! Can she do a hula dance?


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Those of us with free range chickens do not appreciate Wal Mart messing with our time!!! The chickens do not know the time....only when the sun sets.
> 
> Yesterday, I spent at least 5 hours on horseback! Today, 1 hour. Spirit is looking just beautiful as his coat sheds, and his testosterone comes up. I have been riding him, and he glows.
> 
> My friends Dawn and Ross are coming over from Texas to do the Yellowhammer ride, so even if I don't bring a horse, we may drive down to see them. Are you still planning to be there volunteering, AA?
> 
> Roadyy, glad to see your progress!! I cannot see most of the pictures.....but I will see them on the 12th.
> 
> Lady is adorable all dressed up!! Can she do a hula dance?


I will be there! Haven't signed up to volunteer yet, sickness, loss of voice, phone, etc. But will def be going even if just to watch. Really hoping to see you there :loveshower:

Of course with the possessed van gone I won't be staying overnight. Have to work Friday anyway, but will be there Thursday and Saturday. Can't wait to go see a real endurance ride!! 

Hoping to learn a lot.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have completed A-D in my old phone book. Gotta stop for a while this is so much more time consuming than I thought.


----------



## Happy Place

I had a really nice ride around the farm yesterday. There are trees down and brush that needs clearing before all the trails are open.

No riding today. Had too much to do before I fly out to Atlanta tomorrow. While I was out closing up the chicken coop, I heard peepers! That is a sure sign of spring.  

Gnight all.


----------



## Roadyy

Good morning All.


AA, I had mentioned that Karen had got off work early enough to go feed the horses for me so I could go straight home. That gave me the chance to see how long it will take me to get to their future home every day once they are moved.

I am jealous of you meeting Greentree, but hope you enjoy the endurance event. 

HP, glad you are getting ride time. I have yet to sit in a saddle this year. Once the horses get moved that should change. ALOT!


Have a great day


----------



## SwissMiss

Good morning, y'all!
I am finally back to feeling like myself again! Crazy how long it took...

And now that I am better, the monsoon descended on us :sad: Oh well, pony needed a bath anyway :wink:

There is no way I can comment on most posts, but (very late) :hug: to Happy and Corgi.

Anita, your phone experience reassured me that my old-fashioned approach (flip phone, no plan) has its advantages! The only downside is, that I always have to bring my camera, if I want to take pictures...
And of course I didn't have the camera on me when I went to feed Tuesday night: the whole herd felt the Spring and galloped circles around the pasture. Bucking and snorting. Awesome to warch! And I have to admit, seeing my pony all fired up was quite the sight! :loveshower:

Take care and have a great day!


----------



## greentree

AA, how far is that Warden Station camp at Talladega from civilization? I am pretty sure we will come down Friday. On Greentree time, which means if we try to leave on the a.m., it will be at least 2 P.M.before we actually get away. If you play a portable musical instrument, bring it....we usually come fully equipped for The Rolling Stones, should they show up, lol! I know, in a National Forest, with no real electricity, but that is how DH rolls.....

Swiss, glad you are feeling better!

HP, coming in from the barn last night, I noticed the woods are no longer silent, too!! 

The tulip magnolias in town are GORGEOUS. My little one just has one bud breaking.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Frlsgirl*, OMG, your dogs are too cute! I really want a dachshund or beagle. Make sure to post vids and/or pics from the show! Our next schooling show is April 16th; instructor trying to get me to walk/trot/canter in it on the alpha mare. Eek! Lila will do walk/trot again.
*Twalker*, LOL Lady looks awesome, that pic is soo funny! She really doesn't mind all that "painting" heeheee
*AA*, Can't believe all your cell phone issues - the whole system is set up where you have to keep buying, buying, adding, accessorizing, etc. I do enjoy our photos and vids using my phone though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, how far is that Warden Station camp at Talladega from civilization? I am pretty sure we will come down Friday. On Greentree time, which means if we try to leave on the a.m., it will be at least 2 P.M.before we actually get away. If you play a portable musical instrument, bring it....we usually come fully equipped for The Rolling Stones, should they show up, lol! I know, in a National Forest, with no real electricity, but that is how DH rolls.....
> 
> Swiss, glad you are feeling better!
> 
> HP, coming in from the barn last night, I noticed the woods are no longer silent, too!!
> 
> The tulip magnolias in town are GORGEOUS. My little one just has one bud breaking.


Closest town is Heflin, takes about 30 minutes to get there. Fabulous soft ice cream  few minutes drive thru town and you are on I-20 I am about 45 minutes away from Warden Station (the horse camp)

Going to try to trade Friday for another day so I can see you when you come in. Be happy to listen to y'all rock the music, but I can't play anything. Momma tried to teach me, but didn't happen. 

Will you have room to take Dram back with you :biggrin: hopefully getting coggins next week


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 8*

New phone is up and working fine. Glad the Samsung Galaxy 6 is gone! Photos from LG loaded easy to computer, so maybe was stupid phone causing problems all along. Can't see any significant difference in the photo or video quality. 

Last Thursday is when I picked up the Golden Girls from the local feed store. I was told they were two days old, so that makes them 9 days old today. The Ameraucana  (Easter Egger) chicks are one day younger so 8 days old today. I picked them up last Saturday. 

All seven chicks seem to be doing well. The GG's are bigger than the EE's in general. The lightest EE (Fuzzy) acts very similar to the GG's and they seem to hang out together more. Be interesting to see if that changes as they develop. 

One of the EE's seems to be the top chick. It is the one I call Mohawk. She has a darker streak on her head that has wavy edges.

Arrow has a dark marking on her head that is the same shape as her beak. The last EE I haven't really named yet. She is the smallest one and has the darkest head. Maybe Bitsy would be a good name. 

The GG's are Dotty (Dorothy), Blanche and Rose. I can tell them apart right now but not sure the differences show up on the camera. Dotty is the biggest, Blanche is flighty and Rose is the littlest. Been thinking about buying them bands so I can identify them when they are grown, but not sure when to put them on. 

They all run around and squawk when I pick them up. Put them in a cardboard box while I cleaned their brooder box and they all got real quiet 

I have found them several times laying around by the feed/water area. Think they are trying to get away from the heat light. So raised the heat lamp as high as it would go. Will leave it there for maybe another week, then probably won't need it anymore.

They were the most active I have seen them in the cleaned box :dance-smiley05: Video day 8:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wt6NGY9bM8&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wt6NGY9bM8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Last Thursday is when I picked up the Golden Girls from the local feed store. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Wt6NGY9bM8&feature=youtu.be


I must remember to always drink my coffee or tea before reading anything; I read this and thought "do they have DVDs at the feed store now?" and "I'm surprised she would buy the Golden Girls on DVD when they have reruns on TV all the time" :rofl:

The videos with the baby chicks is so adorable; I wish we lived in the country so that I could raise all kinds of critters.

Is "Golden Girls" a chicken breed name or do you just call them that?


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> I must remember to always drink my coffee or tea before reading anything; I read this and thought "do they have DVDs at the feed store now?" and "I'm surprised she would buy the Golden Girls on DVD when they have reruns on TV all the time" :rofl:
> 
> The videos with the baby chicks is so adorable; I wish we lived in the country so that I could raise all kinds of critters.
> 
> Is "Golden Girls" a chicken breed name or do you just call them that?


I just call them my Golden Girls 

They are Buff Orpington chicks, one of the oldest breeds in America. They will produce brown eggs, the Ameraucana chicks will produce greenish-blue eggs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: So good to hear you are feeling better. Takes about two weeks to get thru this years crud. 

You are right about the flip phone! I really loved my flip phone and didn't want to change. But have to go with the times I guess. I do like having the internet on my phone, and texting seems to be the best way to get ahold of anyone. 

The camera for pictures and video is very handy, but the phone is so huge it is rather a pain to tote around. Since my bad experience with the Samsung, I am seriously thinking of adding another phone for ease of calling and backup. It truly was unsettling to not be able to reach anyone. 

*Fearless*: I don't live in the country, small town usa in an older suburb. We have small houses and decent sized yards. My lot is 100'x150' Have read about the "urban chicken" movement so hoping to be able to sneak these in as "pets". 

My backup plan is to set up a coop in the pasture I rent. I hope the owner will allow it if it becomes necessary. Really rather keep these chicks here to eat grass and bugs. I want them to be able to forage in the yard during the day. 

Working on my coop design now and plan to build it this weekend. I think 4'x4' should be plenty big for 7 hens


----------



## greentree

Drat....the weather for that weekend does not look too good, and we will have to sleep in the dressing room of the trailer. Of course, it leaks. 

I rode about 8 miles this morning in the rain. Got to test out the gear to see what works. 

Rain or shine I will try to do 15 or more miles at the cave and see how it goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> *Swiss*: So good to hear you are feeling better. Takes about two weeks to get thru this years crud.
> 
> You are right about the flip phone! I really loved my flip phone and didn't want to change. But have to go with the times I guess. I do like having the internet on my phone, and texting seems to be the best way to get ahold of anyone.
> 
> The camera for pictures and video is very handy, but the phone is so huge it is rather a pain to tote around. Since my bad experience with the Samsung, I am seriously thinking of adding another phone for ease of calling and backup. It truly was unsettling to not be able to reach anyone.


 Thanks, and not resting at all didn't really help. Hubby had it was well, but the kiddos were spared until now *knocks on wood*

Yeah, when I see all those nice "between ears" pics, I sometimes wish for a more modern phone... But then on the other hand, no email-pings, constant calls and text messages... It is kind of peaceful 

I have one instance when I felt quite vulnerable with my old phone (that has NO reception on the trails): When I was trying out Raya for the first time. I didn't know the owner, the horse or the trails we were using and he had a machete on his saddle :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Koolio

Whew! It's touch keeping up with this lot! 

Roadyy - it is great to see you back. Lovely pic of you and the 4 horses. So did you end up purchasing a new place, or are you leasing? Once you are finished putting up your fence, I have a few posts to put in too... if you are up for a vacation in the north country. LOL!

Swiss - good to see you back too!

Greentree - Wow! 15 miles! Go you!!

Anita - glad you got your phone straightened around. I look forward to seeing the chicks grow.

So, the super deal of a saddle isn't going to work out after all. It fits Himmy OK, but my seat is a disaster in it and she does not like that at all.
First ride - felt pretty good, but didn't ask too much of her
Second ride - a few bucks and scoots when asking for canter. I thought maybe it was an off day for her, but something didn't quite feel right, like she was scooting away from me for a reason. Maybe that is also why she felt like she was lifting her back so much? Hmmm....
Third ride - she didn't even want to move forward and started backing when I asked for a walk. I got her moving rode in the saddle for half a lesson with my instructor and found it put my legs way too far forward and put me back on my butt. Half-way through the lesson, I switched back to my synthetic western and had my awesome, willing pony back again. We even got collected canter from the halt!

I never gave saddle fit much thought before, but now I sure do. I think so many horses are really forgiving and they try to please us even when he saddle doesn't feel great. Koolio is like that. Their messages are very subtle, with a funny bend here, or not moving through enough there, but no real clear signs. When trying a saddle only once or twice, it just feels like an off day. Then there are horses like Himmy that will tell you loud and clear if you aren't sitting right or if the saddle doesn't feel right. In one respect, she seems a bit of a princess, but on the other hand, I am grateful she communicates so clearly. When I get it right and the tack is good, she feels like she can and will do anything. Horses like her, remind me that I need to be more diligent in looking for signs of discomfort in "less talkative" horses like Koolio. And regarding finding a new saddle, it has to fit both the horse and the rider. A saddle the fits the horse and puts the rider in a bad seat is just as bad as a saddle that doesn't fit the horse. If you go to buy a saddle, be sure to try it out on a good number of rides. One ride isn't enough to see if it is going to work. Lessons learned...


----------



## greentree

I still have the lovely Amerigo, Koolio...17 1/2 seat, MW tree. 

Was that the treeless?? I can't remember the brand I tried....gawd awful. I have an old Stubben that is not as HARD as this thing was...and I drove 5 hours to try it!!

And 15 miles is nothing....haha, I am trying to do an LD (25 or 30 miles) next weekend.


----------



## Koolio

I heard back from the vet today and my Boston Terrier, Hemi had Cushings. We will start him on medication tomorrow. I hope he responds as well as Sam does to the medicine. Cushings is an expensive disease to treat and a double whammy with both a horse and a dog who have it.


----------



## SwissMiss

Rain, rain go away.....
No such luck here :frown_color:
Went to feed and check on the pony and hardly recognized the farm: the whole pasture is one huge lakemg: According to the BO, the water rose very quickly and was waist-deep at some places:shock: But all made it out ok :wink:
The pasture horses are now locked up in the round pen, which is on slightly higher ground, happily munching on a round bale... Let's just hope the water stays out of there!

To everybody that "enjoys" the same storm front, stay safe and dry!


----------



## greentree

Oh, AA......and PH......you are not going to believe this. Dawn and Ross had the farrier pad the horses, and took the truck in for normal service. They were going to leave on Monday headed this way. The truck decided that it needed a new ECM, and Mr. Fix It says it takes a week to order one. Dawn says obviously Murphy is an endurance rider.

This other Dawn is also one of my Tevis heroes.....she stopped to help a downed rider on the trail, and it put her about 2 minutes over time.....I think she should have gotten the Sportmans Award!!

But, I believe in miracles over Murphy, and by golly, we may ALL get there!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Bad news about the saddle(s). So fortunate you can return them, even though they were not expensive. Can't really expect a horse to work when in pain, but many are forced into it. Himmy is fortunate to have you to watch out for her comfort. Chivas is like Himmy; he makes it very clear when the saddle is not right.

Sad news about Hemi too :sad: He is so adorable, but he does look like he is asking for help too. Hopefully he will feel young again and put on some weight with treatment. 

*Greentree*: Wow. Just wow. On the bright side, they know what is wrong. I guess another shop is out of the question? Overnight the part? Rather unbelievable that a dealer would have to wait over a week for a part! 

I'm still going to hope y'all make it over here. Murphy must not win :twisted:

I will be there, rain or shine. I am so hoping to sell some saddles, lol 

I wonder if I set Dram loose if someone would take him home? Vet won't be out until next week at least. So no chance of getting coggins before the Yellowhammer. Not that I was going to enter it, but thought about taking him there to sell. Free horse when you buy two saddles :rofl:

*Swiss*: raining here too, but not as bad as your area. Hope the horses are ok. Waist deep water is a bit scary, especially when the horses are fenced in. No good way to escape

Of course I was trying to get hay delivered this weekend, no way can do it with rain for the next three days. 

**Chick update** Found all the chicks huddled on the other side of the feeder/waterer which is as far as they can get from the heat light. Decided to turn it off and see how they do. Must be fairly warm in the box being inside and huddled together on warm shavings.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 9*

Chicks looked cold this morning, so turned the heat light back on. Have to work today, so didn't want to worry about them. 

They are getting heavy. Can feel a little weight when I pick them up now. They empty their feeder every day. The water lasts about a day and a half. 

Have been watching too many chicken videos on line and reading up on chickens. There is more to know about these little chicks than I imagined! Saw a hen eat a mouse :shock:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I wonder if I set Dram loose if someone would take him home? Vet won't be out until next week at least. So no chance of getting coggins before the Yellowhammer. Not that I was going to enter it, but thought about taking him there to sell. Free horse when you buy two saddles :rofl:.


Do NOT tempt me :wink:

I sold my cardboard saddle and am now down to 1 saddle that I own and 1 on trial... Surely that can't be enough! And I looooove Dram from what I have seen of him


----------



## frlsgirl

Please say a little prayer for Sadie & Loui this morning as they are going under for their dental.

Pour Lou was so scared he wouldn't come out of his carrier; braced his paws against the walls so we had to shimmy him out


----------



## greentree

Mary and Mika are out riding my horses! They are so cute. DH came home from a Dr's appointment and said he heard sweeping in the barn, but my truck was gone....Mary had reorganized the brush rack and swept the aisle! 


We have Alaska in the barn, screaming, while Abby is out with her posse, playing. Weaning is not fun! 

It is supposed to rain for weeks.....GAAHH!! 

Have a good weekend, everyone! I am jealous if you can see the sun.....


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Just chilling, been exhausted from the week.
Condo painting is done and carpet paid 50%, install next weekend.

Been reading all and liking as I can depending on device used for access.

Gooseneck hitch arrived today and install tomorrow.
30000 pull and 7500 tongue weight, it should work.
Large stump to finish removing tomorrow too.

Very warm weather for me lately, upper 70's.
Wife even dragged the horse field today and it looks awesome.

Bonus and raise have pulled through still waiting on tax return $$$.

Aquarium stuff still going on and new 75 gallon tank is running.

Horses are happy and beginning to shed some hair.
As Eole said riding is in my future this month.

Night All: Time to Grow some Corn!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Mary and Mika are out riding my horses! They are so cute. DH came home from a Dr's appointment and said he heard sweeping in the barn, but my truck was gone....Mary had reorganized the brush rack and swept the aisle!
> 
> 
> We have Alaska in the barn, screaming, while Abby is out with her posse, playing. Weaning is not fun!
> 
> It is supposed to rain for weeks.....GAAHH!!
> 
> Have a good weekend, everyone! I am jealous if you can see the sun.....


Adorable picture! Which ones are these? JR and...?

Great weather here today, which means I must have been at work :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Please say a little prayer for Sadie & Loui this morning as they are going under for their dental.
> 
> Pour Lou was so scared he wouldn't come out of his carrier; braced his paws against the walls so we had to shimmy him out


Hope Sadie and Lou came through the teeth cleaning without and difficulty. They sure are cuties. 

Have a wonderful and successful show tomorrow! Every filly needs a tiara


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,

Frlsgirl, hope your gorgeous dogs are ok. Love the ears! 

Koolio, bummer about the saddles. It can get very frustrating trying to get fit right.

AA, I'm sure the chickens will be fine without the light. They will huddle together if they get cold, so if you see that happening a lot, just switch it back on for a bit.

MR, sounds like a busy week!

We had our local agricultural show this weekend. DS entered a chicken, one of his Pekin bantams, and got third in his section. (Out of 4 entries ) There is an equestrian section, but DD didn't want to enter this year. We watched a lot though, which was nice. 
Came home and spent some time with the horses. Just grooming them. It was nice, Boston was in a cuddly mood and wanted to groom me too. He was very hesitant, because he knows that being pushy or trying to nibble is not allowed. But he was happy to just use his lips to play with my shirt. 
I'm trying to get the courage to get on and ride. But I just can't seem to do it. Might need to get a friend over to provide moral support and instruction if required.


----------



## greentree

AA, the mare in front is Gavotte, the oldest of Alaska's fillies. She was on the short list to do Yellowhammer. 

Vickirose, we did a few chicken shows! In the US, we call Pekins Cochins, and my chicken mentor had been breeding champion birds for 60 years! 
Chicken shows are so different from horse shows....put the birds in the pen, make sure they have water, go shopping for a few hours, eat lunch, come back and see your awards!

MR, sounds like progress! Hope you get some horse time soon!

I actually managed to get ONE roll over gig!! Yay!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, the mare in front is Gavotte, the oldest of Alaska's fillies. She was on the short list to do Yellowhammer.
> 
> Vickirose, we did a few chicken shows! In the US, we call Pekins Cochins, and my chicken mentor had been breeding champion birds for 60 years!
> Chicken shows are so different from horse shows....put the birds in the pen, make sure they have water, go shopping for a few hours, eat lunch, come back and see your awards!
> 
> MR, sounds like progress! Hope you get some horse time soon!
> 
> I actually managed to get ONE roll over gig!! Yay!


I like the looks of Miss Gavotte!! Mary's position is excellent too


----------



## Koolio

*Happiness is...*

A freshly harrowed pasture. :wink:

It is going to be another warm spring day here again. Temps were already above freezing (barely) when I woke up, so I got out and harrowed my horse paddock to spread the manure. It looks so much better! I can't stand a poppy pasture.

I think I have both of my "awesome deal" saddles sold already. They were a good buy, but useless to me if they don't fit. They will make someone else very happy. I will have to stick to the western until I have Himmy and I both formally fit for a saddle... 

Hemi started on his Cushings meds this morning. I hope it makes a difference for him.

I'm trying to decide if its warm enough to start washing horse blankets. DH is away, so I can sneak them in my home washer. :evil: How do you wash your blankets? Blanket service? Sneak into Laundry mat? Sneak them into washer at home? No sneaking required? 

I plan to get a ride in on Himmy this afternoon and possibly ride Koolio and / or Sam at home after as the ground is finally dry. I took the horses blankets off this morning before I harrowed, and they are totally sassy, celebrating spring. Sally ran around the paddock full tilt almost the whole time I was harrowing. They should all be in full shedding mode very soon. Have your horses started shedding yet?

I wish everyone a fantastic day! Clocks ahead for some of us tomorrow morning...


----------



## greentree

Thanks, AA! Gavotte's breeding I called my science experiment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975

Fearless, your dogs are SO cute! Seriously. Love those little faces. 

Anita, bummer you had to re-add all of your contacts. That would take ages! Your little chicks are sooooo cute. 

Greentree, 8 miles in the rain, that's awesome! 

VR, the ag show sounds fun! Is that kind of like 4-H?

Koolio, bummer about the Cushings!  Cute pup. And bummer about the saddle as well. Hopefully the next one is IT. Glad you were able to sell a couple of them! I just realized you have pets named Himmy and Hemi. Are they pronounced the same or am I mispronouncing one? 

SwissMiss, that rain sounds crazy! Glad the animals are high and dry. Flooding is so scary!

I am seriously thinking of buying that little TB that I posted about before. He's incredibly sweet, pretty cheap, and I just think he's a rare find as far as attitude and safety for a TB hunter. Here is the video again if you missed it before: TB Video

It would mean ending the lease at our current barn, but my son loves our lesson barn so much more. It's a very active barn with a lot of boarders. The owner mentioned that another client is interesting in leasing him, and maybe if I bought him I could offer a partial lease to them to help w/ expenses. If not, we could afford it, but we would be down to one horse and not able to ride together. But, we're not riding together as much as I thought anyhow. Any opinions? 

I'm looking forward to the time change tonight and some daylight in the evenings! Monday morning will be rough, though!  I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Jan1975

Here is a picture of the thoroughbred:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Fearless, your dogs are SO cute! Seriously. Love those little faces.
> 
> Anita, bummer you had to re-add all of your contacts. That would take ages! Your little chicks are sooooo cute.
> 
> Greentree, 8 miles in the rain, that's awesome!
> 
> VR, the ag show sounds fun! Is that kind of like 4-H?
> 
> Koolio, bummer about the Cushings!  Cute pup. And bummer about the saddle as well. Hopefully the next one is IT. Glad you were able to sell a couple of them! I just realized you have pets named Himmy and Hemi. Are they pronounced the same or am I mispronouncing one?
> 
> SwissMiss, that rain sounds crazy! Glad the animals are high and dry. Flooding is so scary!
> 
> I am seriously thinking of buying that little TB that I posted about before. He's incredibly sweet, pretty cheap, and I just think he's a rare find as far as attitude and safety for a TB hunter. Here is the video again if you missed it before: TB Video
> 
> It would mean ending the lease at our current barn, but my son loves our lesson barn so much more. It's a very active barn with a lot of boarders. The owner mentioned that another client is interesting in leasing him, and maybe if I bought him I could offer a partial lease to them to help w/ expenses. If not, we could afford it, but we would be down to one horse and not able to ride together. But, we're not riding together as much as I thought anyhow. Any opinions?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the time change tonight and some daylight in the evenings! Monday morning will be rough, though!  I hope you all have a great day!


Who will the horse be for? You or the kids? He is a nice looking horse, but maybe you should try leasing him first to see if he is really what you want. 

Could you lease all three? That might give you time to decide.


----------



## greentree

That TB is cute...but I do not like the way that saddle fits! Is he buck kneed, or just getting ready to take a step? Could we see him without leg wraps, please? It always bothers me when people work horses with wraps. They help nothing, and if a horse moves badly enough to gnash his legs together, I do not want him, even if he is perfect in every other way...

I did not get to finish my post, as we were stuck in Nashvegas traffic, and it was making me ill.


----------



## VickiRose

Jan, I agree with Greentree that the saddle doesn't fit, but otherwise he looks ok. In the vid he seemed quite tolerant and nice natured.

Not sure if 4-H is the same as our Ag Shows? I had the impression that 4-H was just for kids? An Ag Show is for both kids and adults and has a combo of sideshow alley, rides, market stalls and trade displays, combined with livestock showing, crafts/art/preserves etc, and equestrian events (hacking, breed classes and jumping) 

Ours is quite small, so the competitive aspects are quite friendly.

Koolio, I hope Hemi does well on his meds. And well done on getting the paddock harrowed! Its not something I bother with, the dung beetles here do a good job in the warmer months, and the paddock is quite large. As for washing blankets, again its not something I need to do, because I don't rug my two. But friends that do rug either get an older washing machine and use it just for blankets, or some hang them on a line and use a pressure cleaner to remove the worst of the hair and mud, then wash.


----------



## Koolio

Jan - the TB is cute. Is ha an OTTB? The same horse your son is riding in the video? I'd also like to see him with leg wraps and I agree the saddle isn't placed right or doesn't fit properly. If you consider a purchase, have a PPE done. If you can do a lease to own or get a decent trial period, it isn't a bad idea and you might be able to maintain the lease on the others.

Hemi and Himmy are pronounced differently. One sounds like "chubs" and the other is "stinker". Seriously though, Hemi sounds like Lenny, and Himmy rhymes with Timmy. 

I had a productive day! Not only did I get my pasture cleaned and dragged, I got the carpets shampooed, the dog poop in the back yard all cleaned up, did 2 loads of people laundry, washed Sally's blanket and hood, put up a cross fence in my pasture, fixed a couple of insulators on my main fence, scrubbed and filled both water troughs, and rode Himmy. Not bad for a Saturday...

Tomorrow I am meeting two people who are buying the saddles, right after I drop DS off for game day in the city. Hopefully, I'll squeeze in a ride on Himmy after that. If I'm extra lucky it will be warm again tomorrow and I can fit in a ride on Sam or Koolio in the morning. Hooray for the snow and ice being gone!!! GO SPRING!!!:loveshower:


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio, thanks for explaining Hemi vs. Himmy. I still think I'd be mixing those names up at my house. Although, I already mix up my kids and my pets so there's that. :lol:

Anita, the horse would be for my son to ride, primarily, but I would ride him too. 

Greentree, I am not sure about his knees. I don't have a pic w/out leg wraps but maybe I can get one tomorrow. The other pic isn't as good I don't think.









They always leg wrap their horses, not sure why. The barn were our horses are does it too. Maybe a regional thing? None of the horses gnash their legs that I know of. Where our horses are she likes them to have bell boots on, too. 

VickiRose, 4-H is just a kid thing. Your ag show sounds more like our county fair. 

Koolio, yes it's the same horse from the video. There's another video of him here where you can see him trotting a bit better: Gatzby I would definitely do a PPE. I'm not sure if we could lease to own...I'd have to check. He is currently in training at our lesson barn so I do feel like the trainer knows him well. I trust her, as she isn't the owner and has nothing to gain from selling him to us. 

I'm not sure what's up w/ the saddle. I think that might be the saddle my son uses for lessons? These pics are from his for sale ad so I wasn't there when they were taken. 

I am going to talk things over w/ our trainer tomorrow and see what she says.


----------



## greentree

The buck knees look even more pronounced in that photo, but it still could be the wraps. This could also be photo angle, but I don't care for his hind legs either. His hind pasterns look "soft", and his hind leg does not angle back properly. All three of these put together could possibly equal degenerative suspensory ligament disorder(DSLD). 

I usually just roll my eyes at "leg wrappers", lol.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: make sure you get xrays of his back in the PPE. I really don't like the way it looks, unless he is old. Has shark-fin withers which is why the saddle is tipped backwards. May be hard to fit a saddle to correctly. 

Would be interesting to see a video of you riding him. 

Personally I like the looks of Casper.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 11*

The chicks are really growing big! Bitsy is one of the largest, not the little one anymore. She is friends with Mohawk, the leader, so maybe gets more food. Fuzzy is now the smallest, and she was the biggest! 

Odd how they are growing. I expected the GG's to remain bigger than the EE's because that is consistent with the breeds, but the EE's except Fuzzy are the same. EE's are still more active. 

I went to Lowe's before riding yesterday to look at materials to build a coop. Seven birds is a big problem when it comes to the size of the coop. 3-4 would have been a much better fit. 

Key thing is if I have to move it out to the barn, I don't want it too heavy. Anything home made will turn out to be heavy, just because it is hard to design and build something that is not sturdy. Just goes against one's instincts to build something lightweight for critters. Plus it will take a lot of time to build anything. 

Then this morning, the big problem! One of the chicks was able to hop onto the edge of the box they are in! I put her back in, but that was worrisome. I don't want to come home one day after work to find them all over the laundry room without access to food or water. Plus the floor is vinyl so very slippery for chicks. Ellen has warned me several times about not letting them be on slippery surfaces. 

So ordered a coop online. I realize these are not the best option, but considering the typical lifespan of a chicken at 5-7 years it should be ok. My previous bunny lived in the kennel for about 5 years in one of those type houses and it worked fine for her. She did eat her ramp, but I set a block in front and she hopped up that way. 

I also ordered a shade cover for the kennel, so that should help protect the coop and the chicks from the weather. Once it arrives I plan to move the chicks outside. They will be close to 4 weeks old, so should be ok. It is so warm here now, shouldn't be a shock to the system. 

Meanwhile, I either need to relocate the chicks to a wire cage, or put some sort of barrier on top of their box!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Jan - the TB is cute. Is ha an OTTB? The same horse your son is riding in the video? I'd also like to see him with leg wraps and I agree the saddle isn't placed right or doesn't fit properly. If you consider a purchase, have a PPE done. If you can do a lease to own or get a decent trial period, it isn't a bad idea and you might be able to maintain the lease on the others.
> 
> Hemi and Himmy are pronounced differently. One sounds like "chubs" and the other is "stinker". Seriously though, Hemi sounds like Lenny, and Himmy rhymes with Timmy.
> 
> I had a productive day! Not only did I get my pasture cleaned and dragged, I got the carpets shampooed, the dog poop in the back yard all cleaned up, did 2 loads of people laundry, washed Sally's blanket and hood, put up a cross fence in my pasture, fixed a couple of insulators on my main fence, scrubbed and filled both water troughs, and rode Himmy. Not bad for a Saturday...
> 
> Tomorrow I am meeting two people who are buying the saddles, right after I drop DS off for game day in the city. Hopefully, I'll squeeze in a ride on Himmy after that. If I'm extra lucky it will be warm again tomorrow and I can fit in a ride on Sam or Koolio in the morning. Hooray for the snow and ice being gone!!! GO SPRING!!!:loveshower:


GO SPRING IS RIGHT!! So wonderful to have that light at the end of the day instead of in the morning. 

WOW can't believe how much you fit into the day! Great feeling to get lots accomplished, especially when one can enjoy the great outdoors! :loveshower:


----------



## Celeste

When my last batch of chicks got to that stage, I put a piece of hardware cloth over the container that they were in. (That is until I gave up and just turned them loose in the shower................ )


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 11*

Forgot to post the video! I do like the camera on my new phone - it took the red out, lol

Notice one of the GG's doing the chicken scratch, so cute! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YNY4Jodjdc&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YNY4Jodjdc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## SwissMiss

Anita, I was thinking of you when I oogled the chicks yesterday at Tractor Supply  they also had little ducks  But not going to happen here! Even full grown, our cat would consider them a nice snack 

Since it was still raining yesterday, I spent the afternoon cleaning the peruvian saddle... Had my Instructor have a look at how it fits Raya, and according to her it is a good fit; "probably the best without a custom made one". I also got a shimmable pad and will see if that will help with the weird dry pattern.... But to test that, it has to be dry enough to actually ride instead of swimming!

But coming back to the cleaning, it took me hours :eek_color: but now the tooling is actually clean and I discovered in the process that the saddle is a pretty mahogany color and not dark brown  A couple coats of oil will darken it a bit again, but probably still less than the dust-brown before


----------



## SwissMiss

*Koolio*, I got tired just reading about all that you accomplished!:bowwdown:


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, funny that the chicks are growing at such different rates! Are they siblings? Or does one not know that in the chicken world? Ordering a coop online isn't a horrid idea...much easier of course and faster. I think it would be a very bad welcome home to see chickens all over, especially injured ones!

Swiss, do you think that is THE saddle? If so, what a relief!

Thanks all for your advice on the horse. I am torn. I too think Casper is a better-built horse, but he's a QH, and Gatsby is a TB, and I don't know as much about how TB's are supposed to look. I would say Gatsby has a better temperament. Casper is just a little more ornery. Not bad, but just mischief stuff, like twice he's laid down and tried to roll while Evan's been on him just because he can (he doesn't try that crap w/ me). And Casper will spook at things. Not bad, as in take-off, but jumpy. Gatsby just meanders around w/out a care in the world. Although maybe Gatsby would try some pranks on Evan with some time. 

I have considered buying Casper and putting him into training at our lesson barn. I posted about that here. However, as some people pointed out, there's no guarantee Casper would like jumping or be safe at it even though he physically could. Gatsby really loves jumping. Both horses are close in age...Casper is 8 and Gatsby is 7. 

On my other post, I kind of came to the conclusion that I should just continue the jumping lessons and just ride Casper. However, Gatsby seems like a rare find with his temperament and ability (and price). I asked our trainer if she thought I was dumb for passing him up, and she said yes. :lol: I truly think she cares about Evan and wants the best for him; I really don't think this is $ for her.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: lots to consider when buying a horse. 

But it is the kid part of it that would be of greatest concern. Does Evan see himself as an Olympic hopeful? Does he want to make a career of jumping horses? 

At his level, any horse or pony can jump the heights he is doing. 

The hunter/jumper world is IMO one of the most expensive equine sports one can enter. Plus appearance is *everything*. One must have the right look, the right weight, the right tack, the right horse, etc.

Personally I think it may be cheaper to own race horses than to enter the world of hunter/jumpers. 

I can use my Wintec in any Dressage show in the world and be competitive on any breed of horse, so long as the horse has good gaits and is properly trained. Put a Wintec on a Hunter? No way. Not legal and you would be laughed at for even thinking of it. 

I rode Hunter/jumpers as a teen and loved to soar over the jumps. But got out of it because of the snob factor. I just couldn't and wouldn't buy some $2000 saddle just because it was the current "in thing" 

There are so many equine sports from bronc riding to barrel racing, trial riding to endurance, etc that I would be very hesitant to limit a child to one aspect of riding before he/she really knows where their passion is, or even if one exists at all 

I am mentioning all this because it is very difficult to know what a child is going to want to do with equines. Much more economical to take lessons until their true passion shows itself. 

I bought horses for all my kids and exposed them to every opportunity I could from little local shows to competing in Lexington with USPC. Guess who is the only one with the equine addiction? ME


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Anita, funny that the chicks are growing at such different rates! Are they siblings? Or does one not know that in the chicken world? Ordering a coop online isn't a horrid idea...much easier of course and faster. I think it would be a very bad welcome home to see chickens all over, especially injured ones!


The chicks are all from the same hatchery, but no way of knowing if they are related. I tried to get different looking ones of the EE's just so they would be different, but the GG's are all very similar. One is lighter and a bit smaller, that one is Rose. 

I am slightly concerned that the EE's may be straight run, which would mean some could be roosters. No way am I going to keep a rooster, his crowing would give away their existence here very quickly. 

The online cages are made out of very thin craapy, wood, but have been reading about folks painting or staining them to help keep them strong so plan to do that before the chicks go in it.


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: lots to consider when buying a horse.
> 
> But it is the kid part of it that would be of greatest concern. Does Evan see himself as an Olympic hopeful? Does he want to make a career of jumping horses?
> 
> At his level, any horse or pony can jump the heights he is doing.
> 
> The hunter/jumper world is IMO one of the most expensive equine sports one can enter. Plus appearance is *everything*. One must have the right look, the right weight, the right tack, the right horse, etc.
> 
> Personally I think it may be cheaper to own race horses than to enter the world of hunter/jumpers.
> 
> I can use my Wintec in any Dressage show in the world and be competitive on any breed of horse, so long as the horse has good gaits and is properly trained. Put a Wintec on a Hunter? No way. Not legal and you would be laughed at for even thinking of it.
> 
> I rode Hunter/jumpers as a teen and loved to soar over the jumps. But got out of it because of the snob factor. I just couldn't and wouldn't buy some $2000 saddle just because it was the current "in thing"
> 
> There are so many equine sports from bronc riding to barrel racing, trial riding to endurance, etc that I would be very hesitant to limit a child to one aspect of riding before he/she really knows where their passion is, or even if one exists at all
> 
> I am mentioning all this because it is very difficult to know what a child is going to want to do with equines. Much more economical to take lessons until their true passion shows itself.
> 
> I bought horses for all my kids and exposed them to every opportunity I could from little local shows to competing in Lexington with USPC. Guess who is the only one with the equine addiction? ME


Such great advice, thanks! I don't think he will fully immerse into the hunter/jumper world. He doesn't have the right parents for that...we both work in education, after all. :lol: 

However, I think he wants a horse than he can jump for fun and maybe do local shows. Open shows, county fairs, and there's a place about an hour from here that has hunter/jumper shows several times in the summer. It's a lesson/training barn that advertises camps where you can show on the weekend at the end of the camp, so I'm imagining they are laid back. 

He is certainly not an Olympic hopeful. :lol: I'm not even sure if showing at all will be his thing. He just likes riding and the challenge of jumping. 

I am considering all you guys have said and I'm also going to see what the trainer has to say at my lesson at 1:00 today. This is not a decision I'm taking lightly. In fact, if you think I'm driving you crazy over it, you should talk to my husband or the trainer. :rofl:


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> The chicks are all from the same hatchery, but no way of knowing if they are related. I tried to get different looking ones of the EE's just so they would be different, but the GG's are all very similar. One is lighter and a bit smaller, that one is Rose.
> 
> I am slightly concerned that the EE's may be straight run, which would mean some could be roosters. No way am I going to keep a rooster, his crowing would give away their existence here very quickly.
> 
> The online cages are made out of very thin craapy, wood, but have been reading about folks painting or staining them to help keep them strong so plan to do that before the chicks go in it.


Wait are these illegal chickens? :lol: I so want to sneak chickens into my backyard. 

On another topic, are chicken eggs fertilized inside the chicken or out? There are many things I do not know about chicken fornication.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Wait are these illegal chickens? :lol: I so want to sneak chickens into my backyard.
> 
> On another topic, are chicken eggs fertilized inside the chicken or out? There are many things I do not know about chicken fornication.


Yes, they are illegal chickens :hide: hoping they are not noticed by the neighbors...probably should have stuck with just the Golden girls; they are quieter and don't try to fly as much as the Ameraucana' chickens. 

Eggs are fertilized on the inside of a hen. Can be a very painful process for them too. That is how my last rooster reduced my flock from 12 hens to six. He also attacked me every time I went into the pen. I had to carry a broom in there and be prepared to use it! 

The rooster entices the hen to come near him by locating food and offering it to the hen instead of eating it. When the hen gets close enough, the rooster hops on her back while holding on with his beak to her neck. Because roosters have spurs on the back of their legs which tear up the hens' back while they are up there. Can always tell which hen got her egg fertilized by the missing feathers :sad:

However, just like people, hens will produce and release eggs without a man around


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, I've heard roosters are mean, but yikes! I knew hens would lay eggs either way but your post got me wondering. 

Good luck with your secret chickens! And enjoy those eggs!


----------



## Celeste

Amy, if you get a rooster, I guess you can bring it to me since I am out of a rooster.


----------



## Jan1975

I'm so sorry to keep talking about our potential horse purchase but here's what I found out after talking to our trainer today. 

If we bought him and boarded them w/ her, she would be willing to let us take lessons for free if we let her use him for 2 other lessons a week (for other kids). This would mean we'd actually be paying less per month than we are now (for both lessons & boarding). If it ends up that she does not end up using him for lessons or we don't go that route, it would cost us about $150 more than we're paying now for lesson + boarding. Of course we would be going down to just 1 horse instead of two. However, we would be in a MUCH nicer barn as I said before. 

She said he's an easy keeper. He has only front shoes now but he was in a pasture w/ minimal care for about a year, and she's trying to get his feet back in shape, so he's getting trims every 4-6 weeks right now. 

She admitted some faults in his conformation, but said they don't bother her as they don't bother him. She helped the original owner buy him a few years ago, so she's known this horse's life for a few years. And he's been in training with her for several weeks so she rides him 5x a week. 

She said he'd be great in a local show, county fair, etc. She thinks he could do most classes for fun, even western pleasure or barrels, but she admitted while he would probably sweep any hunt seat class, he probably wouldn't place in those other classes. She thinks he's a great horse for my son to start off on and learn on for several years at least. And she also thinks Gatsby would grow and learn with my son if we go that route. 

I didn't feel pressured at all...she was just giving us ideas.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: Love the ongoing chick story!! Hope you have your new phone figured out. Look for Lani at Yellowhammer next weekend: large woman, often wearing a Hawaiian shirt, riding a bay half-draft 2 days in the 50 - she will be hard to miss!

*fg*: its never 'too early' for ticks. while some go dormant in the winter, they don't have to. only insanely long periods of well below freezing weather actually kills ticks, so they are a threat year round. i know our christmas tree had tons of them this year (yuck!!). hope it doesn't mean spring is going to be a nightmare. bet your pups have sparkly clean teeth now and can't wait to hear how the show went!

*SM*: will be interested to hear how the shims work. hopefully that does the trick! its got to stop raining eventually.

*Koolio*: saddle searching is the worst. glad to know Himmy will make her feelings known. hope you get Hemi stablized on meds without too much hassle.

*greentree*: sorry to hear your friend is also having vehicle troubles. seems the ride gremlins are out in full force! hope they give you a break and you have an amazing ride.

*MR*: sounds like you have tons of projects going on. hope they wrap up soon so you can also get some saddle time.

*Jan*: tough choice about the TB vs continuing how things are. that TB doesn't make me jump up and down with joy in terms of conformation, but temperament is everything when it comes to kids. i would take a good look at your budget and then have a family meeting. if the kids aren't excited about the a horse, that money might be better spent other places.




AnitaAnne said:


> Very familiar with Enterprise!! Florida and a Van...oh jeez hope this goes better for you than it did for me...


It went very well - that van was actually a godsend. As always, I need a bit of time to get my ducks in a row before I will have the story, vids and pics ready.

We left Florida last night at 6pm and drove all night. We got to the farm in Virginia about 7am and I then drove the rest of the way home myself and got in about 11am. DH and I got Phin and Sultan out, as the forecast is calling for rain the rest of the week (and its raining now).

Phin was a very good boy today, which was wonderful as I am basically a zombie.




















Trying to make it to 7, then collapsing.


----------



## Jan1975

You must be exhausted Phantom! Yikes!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I am in a much better state of mind this week. It's just been such a rough few months. The Spring weather has helped put me in better spirits. 

My stomach issues have settled down quite a bit but I did almost knock myself out by hitting my head on a beam down in our crawlspace yesterday while we were cleaning it out. I am the clumsiest person I know. I actually broke the skin and am still feeling the effects today but I didn't lose consciousness so I don't think I gave myself a concussion. I hit my head a lot. It's kinda "my thing". 

Mom is having a very hard time. She is getting worse each day. She now doesn't know where she is. I remind her each day when she calls me in a panic. But today we were out with the horses and I left my phone in the car. When I got in the car, I had 9 voice mails from her. She told me she was in the lobby of the building the event was held in today. (She was at the nursing home) She said that no one had come to pick her up and they were getting ready to close for the night and she had no way to get home. Each call was a little more panicked and she was crying throughout all of them. This is after we had a long discussion as 7:00am this morning when she called me and I explained where she was.

I called the nursing home and they told me that she had left the building but someone followed her out and was able to get her back to her room and they were going to monitor her movements from now on. She has never been one they were worried about leaving. I asked them to give her a sedative and they said they were already on it. I was upset last week because the doctor said he wanted her off her mild sedative that they were giving her at bedtime and as needed when she was experiencing anxiety but the nurses told me he gave back to them after today's incident.

No riding for me..even with the beautiful weather all last week. I worked until 8:00pm M, W, and F last week and on T and TH I was just too tired. Yesterday, we decluttered the house and today we went to ride and it started pouring rain as soon as we got there. Ugh.

I am typing this on our brand new laptop. I went with a MacbookAir and I am loving it. I guess I needed some retail therapy. :love shower:

I really want to comment on everything but you all have posted so much in the last week, I can't keep up.

Dawn, if you broke down just north of Richmond, you were very close to me!! When are you coming back up this way?

Koolio, sorry about Hemi's Cushings.

AA- sounds like you are having fun with the chicks!

Jan, I am not experienced enough to give you advice about buying the horse. I agree that buying it for your son can be risky because you don't know where his interests will be in a few years but if you are planning on riding him as well, it could work. I would trust your trainer but definitely get a PPE.

Rick, glad to see you back here. Any word from Stan?

I am going to go and play around with this laptop some more. Posting on here was the very first thing I did on it. 

Happy Sunday all! 2.5 hours until The Walking Dead for those of you that are fans!!!


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, those chicks are adorable. At the store we placed the waterer up on 3 little tuna cans. They can still reach it, but can't "scratch" into it.

*Jan*, my only advise regarding buying a horse for children, (done it 4 times). Buy what you feel you can sell. Works two ways. If they take to it and continue their riding, that particular horse will only gain value with all the "training and experience". If they don't keep riding you can sell the horse for at least what you paid. I know very little about the hunter/jumper world other than what's already been said. Wicked expensive and very much on the snobbish side. That said, if your kids take to it, it's also a direction their lives could take. However, I'm a big believer in letting our kids try everything out there and see what sticks. Baseball and softball is what stuck with mine. That's how I know how fast you can sell a horse!


----------



## Blue

*Corgi*, I'm so sorry about your Mom. I know it's exhausting.


----------



## Jan1975

Thanks Blue.

Corgi, I'm glad things are going better for you this week. Sorry about your mom. I'm glad she's getting her medicine again. Congrats on the laptop!


----------



## phantomhorse13

corgi said:


> Dawn, if you broke down just north of Richmond, you were very close to me!! When are you coming back up this way?


We broke down just outside of Ashland, which ironically is an area I am somewhat familiar with as I lived there years ago. I had no idea you were in that part of Virginia! I am already home, but would love to meet you at some point.

I hope your head isn't too sore - that type of blow can still give you a mild concussion!! So very sorry to hear about your mom.. that must just break your heart. Amazing that she doesn't know where she is, yet she can remember your number to call. Glad you got some retail therapy, but hope you get some saddle time asap.



I am off to bed. night all!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan*, Exciting to consider the purchase but the thing I can offer is that would you be ok with just 1 horse? Does your son really want to continue riding as often as buying the horse would justify? Buying a horse is such a commitment - I'm sure you're weighing all the pros and cons - what does your son say about this? 
*Corgi*, Sounds like you are dealing with so much! Spring is officially here and so is your new laptop, nice.
*PH*, How do you do it?? Fly in, ride, eat, sleep (barely), repeat. I think I'd pass out on the horse lol. I'm impressed.
*AA*, I'm learning so much about chickens. Fresh eggs would be my favorite part. And the cute videos you share!! 
*Frlsgirl*, How'd the show go or did I miss your update?
*Koolio*, Hope all your beloved animals are better - everyone else, hope you all are enjoying this weekend! 

Officially on spring break staycation!! woohoo! Had two lessons this weekend, Friday on Bella doing 2 point and trot, she is so fun to trot on besides Lilly and today on a new pony named Breezy - did cavaletti for the 1st time and loved it! Breezy did, too - you can tell because she kept going in that direction, even when I didn't quite direct her. Cantering - um not so well. I froze up - ugh, I've got to keep working on it! Lila did very well on Galaxy, cantered even and although she still has trouble steering, she's learning. We will do another lesson and practice ride (I may do an extra one just for me sans kid). Here are some pics from today:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Amy, if you get a rooster, I guess you can bring it to me since I am out of a rooster.


I will definitely bring you any and all roosters if they show up! I may bring along a pullet or two also...:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, those chicks are adorable. At the store we placed the waterer up on 3 little tuna cans. They can still reach it, but can't "scratch" into it.
> 
> *Jan*, my only advise regarding buying a horse for children, (done it 4 times). Buy what you feel you can sell. Works two ways. If they take to it and continue their riding, that particular horse will only gain value with all the "training and experience". If they don't keep riding you can sell the horse for at least what you paid. I know very little about the hunter/jumper world other than what's already been said. Wicked expensive and very much on the snobbish side. That said, if your kids take to it, it's also a direction their lives could take. However, I'm a big believer in letting our kids try everything out there and see what sticks. Baseball and softball is what stuck with mine. That's how I know how fast you can sell a horse!


Fabulous advice on being able to sell the horse easily. Where were you when I was buying horses for a reluctant husband and four kids? 

Love the tip with the can! I put the water thingy on top of my "just in case a cat shows up" can of cat food. The chicks promptly ran to the other side of the box and stared at the waterer. Then they all sunk down for a nap.


----------



## greentree

DH sold his Dodge....and really wanted a motorcycle, but I am too old to ride on the back of most of them(position like a jockey....or at least hunt seat!), and I am scared all the time....so we found a MIATA!!! She is RED. A 1993, so not without some tinker-y problems....DH and DS are out there right now, trying to make the radio work.
Miatas are why I was stuck in Nashville traffic yesterday....that one was trash. Then DH and DS drove to Somerset, KY, to look at one. The used car guy said it had an exhaust leak. No, it had NO muffler. Some kid had replaced it with a straight pipe. 

This one was a private sale. It has a few dents, but it drives nicely. I got to drive it home, through rain and all. 

Call it a mid-life crisis!! I am almost 60, and have red convertible....

PH, so glad the rest of the gremlins did not get you! Looks like I may be doing my first SE ride in Indiana. Maybe we can drive the Miata down, AA!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> I'm so sorry to keep talking about our potential horse purchase but here's what I found out after talking to our trainer today.
> 
> If we bought him and boarded them w/ her, she would be willing to let us take lessons for free if we let her use him for 2 other lessons a week (for other kids). This would mean we'd actually be paying less per month than we are now (for both lessons & boarding). If it ends up that she does not end up using him for lessons or we don't go that route, it would cost us about $150 more than we're paying now for lesson + boarding. Of course we would be going down to just 1 horse instead of two. However, we would be in a MUCH nicer barn as I said before.
> 
> She said he's an easy keeper. He has only front shoes now but he was in a pasture w/ minimal care for about a year, and she's trying to get his feet back in shape, so he's getting trims every 4-6 weeks right now.
> 
> She admitted some faults in his conformation, but said they don't bother her as they don't bother him. She helped the original owner buy him a few years ago, so she's known this horse's life for a few years. And he's been in training with her for several weeks so she rides him 5x a week.
> 
> She said he'd be great in a local show, county fair, etc. She thinks he could do most classes for fun, even western pleasure or barrels, but she admitted while he would probably sweep any hunt seat class, he probably wouldn't place in those other classes. She thinks he's a great horse for my son to start off on and learn on for several years at least. And she also thinks Gatsby would grow and learn with my son if we go that route.
> 
> I didn't feel pressured at all...she was just giving us ideas.


I LOVE the way you think!! So you'd be _*saving money *_if you bought a horse? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

What are you waiting for? Buy that little gold mine!!! 

Seriously, sounds like the trainer really has a soft spot for this guy and wants to keep him near her without actually buying him herself. She would probably help you sell him if it didn't work out. 

The big question is; do YOU enjoy riding him?


----------



## Eole

> When my last batch of chicks got to that stage, I put a piece of hardware cloth over the container that they were in. (That is until I gave up and just turned them loose in the shower................ )


 :rofl::rofl: Well *Celeste*, that beats *Koolio*'s sneaking blankets in the washer for sure!!! I wonder how DH would react if he found chicks in the shower in the morning. Maybe it depends what kind of chicks.:mrgreen::lol:

*Koolio*, still on the saddle hunt then? I bought a used front-load washer for the tack room. It's actually a way better washer than the old crap I have in the house. Hemi, Himmy I admit I got confused at some point.  Hope Hemi does well on the medication.

*MR*, did you get a new-to-you trailer? If so we'll need pics! I love pictures of your underwater jungles too.

*frlsgirl*: how did it go with your adorable dogs?

*Jan*, don't worry talking too much about your horse-buying dilemma. This is what we're here for, we NEVER get tired of talking "horses". I agree about the saddle fit and placement, can't help you on the rest.:wink:

*PH*, I saw a great picture of you on FB. Can't wait to hear all about your ride. You live my dream!

*Corgi*, sorry about your mom, not an easy situation. I'm thinking my next computer will be a Mac. Expensive, but more reliable. Why did you choose the MacBook?

*AA*, the chicks are growing fast!

I had my first week end off in months and weather was gorgeous. Snow is melting and I happily started the spring paddock clean-up. Still 2-3 feet of snow left, but it's going down fast. Rain in the forecast. First warm day last week, my basement flooded AGAIN. We caught it in time, no damage done. We are now experts at getting the pumps working and getting stuff off the floors. :icon_rolleyes: 
Horses are shedding and quite energetic. Unless we get more snow, I can imagine riding the roads in a couple weeks.


----------



## Eole

Greentree:
Gavotte is gorgeous and that youth is riding well.
What is her breeding?


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> *AA*: Love the ongoing chick story!! Hope you have your new phone figured out. Look for Lani at Yellowhammer next weekend: large woman, often wearing a Hawaiian shirt, riding a bay half-draft 2 days in the 50 - she will be hard to miss!
> 
> *fg*: its never 'too early' for ticks. while some go dormant in the winter, they don't have to. only insanely long periods of well below freezing weather actually kills ticks, so they are a threat year round. i know our christmas tree had tons of them this year (yuck!!). hope it doesn't mean spring is going to be a nightmare. bet your pups have sparkly clean teeth now and can't wait to hear how the show went!
> 
> *SM*: will be interested to hear how the shims work. hopefully that does the trick! its got to stop raining eventually.
> 
> *Koolio*: saddle searching is the worst. glad to know Himmy will make her feelings known. hope you get Hemi stablized on meds without too much hassle.
> 
> *greentree*: sorry to hear your friend is also having vehicle troubles. seems the ride gremlins are out in full force! hope they give you a break and you have an amazing ride.
> 
> *MR*: sounds like you have tons of projects going on. hope they wrap up soon so you can also get some saddle time.
> 
> *Jan*: tough choice about the TB vs continuing how things are. that TB doesn't make me jump up and down with joy in terms of conformation, but temperament is everything when it comes to kids. i would take a good look at your budget and then have a family meeting. if the kids aren't excited about the a horse, that money might be better spent other places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went very well - that van was actually a godsend. As always, I need a bit of time to get my ducks in a row before I will have the story, vids and pics ready.
> 
> We left Florida last night at 6pm and drove all night. We got to the farm in Virginia about 7am and I then drove the rest of the way home myself and got in about 11am. DH and I got Phin and Sultan out, as the forecast is calling for rain the rest of the week (and its raining now).
> 
> Phin was a very good boy today, which was wonderful as I am basically a zombie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to make it to 7, then collapsing.


*Phantom*: you constantly amaze me with your stamina. Thirteen hours is a long drive, especially after riding all day. Hope there were several of you driving. So good to hear it all went well. Go get some rest and tell us all about it when you are ready. 

I will definitely find Lani!! Will be there cheering for her. :loveshower:

I wish she was bringing Fluffy too, I really like that mare. Reminds me of my Baby. 

Ticks on the Christmas tree? Yuck!


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, I think that's awesome! I can't even count how many "mature" people I see on the road in hot cars!


----------



## Jan1975

Woohoo Greentree, now when I come over for a carriage ride, I can also get a ride in your shiny red car! So exciting! You are going to have so much fun. 

Anita, yes, saving money. :rofl: That is how I sold this idea to my hubby as well. :rofl: I'm really not that dumb but our lesson + board will be cheaper. Except when the horse tries to kill himself, from what y'all say is like every week. :lol: Our trainer does have a soft spot for him for sure. She also said if we buy him, she'd like some type of agreement that if we ever want to sell him, we offer him to her first. She really wants him to stay in her barn. If one of her clients buys him and she can use him for some lessons, that is win-win for her and for me (since I'd get free lessons). Of course if I decide that is not good, we could quit sharing him at any time. I do enjoy riding him. He's different than the show horses but more lively and fun. I don't really like the head-down overly obedient show horses much. The other lesson horse is also a little hunter and they are just more fun. I need to take a picture of his head. He's so cute. Usually I think TB's have ugly heads but his is cute and his main is SO thick and fluffy. 

Eole, 2-3 feet of snow, oh my gosh!! Horses are shedding here too. Hope that means spring is HERE. I'm glad the basement wasn't damaged. 

Maria, I love the pictures! So cute! And woohoo for staycation! Steering while cantering just takes practice. Just staying ON is such a main focus in the beginning. 

I'm going to be SO tired tomorrow because it's 11 p.m. and here I am, tap tap tapping away. I figure I'll wake up really tired, which will make tomorrow's bedtime easier.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Corgi*: Enjoy your new computer. Not really familiar with Mac's

Sorry to hear you mother has begun wandering and is becoming more confused. It is important to get sleep at night. It is very hard to watch a parent decline mentally. Very sad :hug:

*Eole*: Good to hear your snow is melting, not so good it is going in your basement. Would be hard for the ground to absorb all that snow melt. 

*Greentree*: We need pictures of your new ride! Everyone should have a red convertible once in their life 

Somehow it felt like I got up at 4 am today instead of 5 am...feeling the desire to return to bed...but it is time for work.

Have a great Monday everyone


----------



## corgi

Eole, we have ipads and iphones so we really like Apple. We decided to do the Macbook because I hate having to buy virus protection and running scans on windows computers. We looked at a whole bunch of Mac models and went with the cheapest Macbook Air (cheap is relative...it was still more expensive than a windows computer) because of the fact that we have ipads and use those mostly. I just wanted something that I could use a flashdrive with. Didnt need all the bells and whistles bit even those most basic mac is pretty cool.

AA- i have been accused to going to the dark side with my love of all things Apple. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## greentree

Eole, thanks! Gavotte is 1/2 Arabian (out of a Bask/Pulque mare) , and 1/2 Schwartzwaelder Fuchs. I had 4 full sisters for a driving team, and lost one. 

She was a science experiment because several people (in my driving group)thought Rondo, the stallion, was ugly. I adored him from the first moment I saw him, and if I had money, I would have an entire breeding operation imported. 

Here is his picture....I will have to put others in seperate posts, sorry!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Somehow it felt like I got up at 4 am today instead of 5 am...feeling the desire to return to bed...but it is time for work.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone


Judging from his face, this was how DS felt when I had to wake him up for kindergarten 

*Jan*, saving money by getting a horse?:rofl: Count me in! I may need another one, then! I had a similar option where I keep Raya, that I would get a reduction in board when my horse can be used for some lessons... But by getting her, I nixed that possibility. Not quiet enough in the arena for absolute beginners and therapeutic riding and doesn't jump for the advanced students... To be honest, I like it that way!

*Greentree*, realized I haven't seen many pictures of your horses yet. I like the two you just shared. And a red Miata? How fun!!!! 

*Phantom*, looking forward for some pics, videos. Where in the world do you take all that energy from????

*City* yay for staycation!!! Enjoy!

*Koolio* I feel your pain with saddle fitting! The struggle is real! At least Himmy let's you know if something is wrong.

*Fearless* how was the show? And yes, ticks, yuck! They are around here basically all year long! Especially since we didn't have a real winter here... After trail rides, I normally pluck a few off Raya and myself 

*Corgi*:hug:

I feel quite sore and stiff... Apparently I didn't maintain good posture while cleaning the saddle... While it took Saturday to do the saddle, I tackled the leather pad and the cushion yesterday and oiled the saddle. Wow, what a difference! Nice soft leather. But if it doesn't fit and I go the custom-made route, there will be NO decorative tooling! 

To everyone (for sure I missed some; need more coffee!), have a great day!


----------



## greentree

This is one of my favorites...


----------



## SwissMiss

Greentree, just saw the picture of the stallion! What a beauty! Even though it is hard to see anything else than his mane, forelock and tail 

I like Schwarzwälder Füchse! The brewery in the little town I lived had them and on the way from the train station to my apartment, I passed by their pen. Of course I had to stop _every single time_


----------



## frlsgirl

Back from the show with a 67.5 for Intro B which secured our 2nd place in a class of 6 entries! If anyone is looking for me today, you can find me on Cloud 9!


----------



## greentree

He could not do his stallion test because he is only 14.1. So They shipped him here..and that was perfect, because ..I WANTED ponies! 

I am jealous that you got to pet them every DAY!!

They are Really wonderful horses, IMO.

This is not Rondo, but Gavotte's shape is the same....


----------



## greentree

Yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## Celeste

*Eole* - Type of chicks in the shower?!! Too funny!

*AA *-- The people that sex baby chickens are really very accurate. It is rare to get one that they missed. You probably don't have a rooster. I still will be glad to take him off your hands if he appears. Any excess girls too. Chances are you will want to keep them all.

*Greentree* -- We need pictures of your car!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*CS*: My being able to ride in Florida has been an amazing experience. I knew Kathy is a go-go-go person, so the timetable wasn't unexpected.. and being able to ride 3 days is worth missing a night of sleep, right?! enjoy your staycation! spending the week riding sounds perfect to me. try not to dwell on your current issues with the canter. you and your DD do not learn skills the same way, so just because she is doing it doesn't mean you should expect yourself to.

*greentree*: too funny about the car! hope you all enjoy it. over the weekend, i got to have dinner with a lovely couple who are VERY into combined driving (of course I can no longer remember their names!), and it made me wonder if you know them since that sport seems fairly small too. they go between the boston area and florida (they are right near the Black Prong driving facility). 

*Eole*: what does spring cleaning the paddocks involve when you still have 2-3 FEET of snow?! i hope things keep melting but spare your basement.

*AA*: I wish Lani was bringing Fluffy to Yellowhammer, too.. because then I would be there riding her! But just not possible with my schedule. You will love Brimstone, who is so often overlooked because people are ooing over Fluffy. He will have his arab buddy Teabiscuit along to love on, too. She will be camping in the horse van, so I suspect not too many of those will be in camp.

*fg*: congrats on your lovely red ribbon!! how are your pups?



I am about to start working on the videos, as I have unpacked, laundry going, and its raining so can't do yardwork (oh darn).


----------



## frlsgirl

Quick update on pups: thanks for all who prayed and inquired about pups; they survived their dental appointments; Lou is not feeling well today; probably just stepped wrong as he's not walking quite right; that always worries me since he's a dachshund and they are prone to back issues; husband is keeping an eye on him today; we have some left over Rimadyl we can give him should it get worse.


----------



## frlsgirl

Jan1975 said:


> Except when the horse tries to kill himself, from what y'all say is like every week. :lol:


A TB with a suicidal streak mg:

It's hard enough to keep the average horse alive, lol. It does sound like you really like him though, and that's all that matters :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Somehow it felt like I got up at 4 am today instead of 5 am...feeling the desire to return to bed...but it is time for work.
> 
> Have a great Monday everyone


Agreed! Saw a post on FB that said "Daylight Savings Time for Horse People: When you go to see your horse after work and you actually SEE your horse" lol


----------



## greentree

Take care, little Lou....those pups are so adorable! 

PH...the only person off the top of my head in Boston is Andy Marcoux. You have a lovely team of grays, you know! Hahaha!


----------



## frlsgirl

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Cantering - um not so well. I froze up - ugh, I've got to keep working on it! Lila did very well on Galaxy, cantered even and although she still has trouble steering, she's learning. We will do another lesson and practice ride (I may do an extra one just for me sans kid). Here are some pics from today:


Cute pics! Isn't it funny how kids seem to be fearless? Even if they can't ride as well as we do, they are not afraid to canter! Lots of grown-ups struggle with the canter:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL84puD_zmM


----------



## phantomhorse13

The final installment of my Florida Adventure:

As most of you know, because of the history of crazy things happening with my flights (and the costs for a flight having tripled because of spring break!), it was decided we would drive this trip. I drove down to Virginia early Tuesday morning, threw my stuff into Steph's Jeep Liberty, and off we went. Lani was staying home to work, thus having Steph, who works for Kathy and Lani, come along to crew.

We left the Virginia farm where Steph lives (the home of the Snickersville Hunt and a breathtaking place) at 7:30am and headed south. All seemed well until about 10, when suddenly the SUV's engine roared, there was this horrible thud and shudder, and then a massive roar as the engine redlined. It refused to come out of first gear despite going highway speed. Luckily, we got to the side of the road without causing an accident or having the engine overheat. Even after turning the engine off (in hopes of resetting the computer), the SUV wouldn't shift out of first gear. We limped to a car rental place and got super lucky they actually had a vehicle for us.

While at the time, the minivan (quickly christened the mommy van) seemed a bit ridiculous, it was actually a godsend. Super comfy seats, better gas mileage than the Jeep and tons of room. What we also didn't know at the time was the ride was going to have away holds one day (a first in the ride's 12 year history), and you can cram a LOT of stuff into a mini van after you fold the seats down!!











The rest of the trip south was uneventful and we arrived in time for a late dinner before going to bed. Wednesday was very busy. First thing, I ran into town to get big bales of hay while Kathy and Steph rode the first set of horses. After I returned, we unloaded the hay and then got out the final set of horses:











Everyone was good to go, so we loaded up the big trailer and went over to the ride site. People had arrived as early as Monday, and this ride has some assigned parking (all the FEI people have to park in the same place), but we were able to find a spot Kathy liked and then get stuff set up. Knowing it was to be so hot, I had decided to bring a tent, figuring it would be cooler outside at night.











The weather would have been perfect for sitting on the beach: hot (88F) and humid. I felt like I might bake standing in line in the sun to register, and the vetting was all done in an open sand arena, which felt like an oven. Thank goodness there was at least some wind (though it was hot, too). We got lucky that Bob was told about the away checks ahead of time (his riders are FEI), so we were able to go out and get stuff set up during the afternoon. The ride meeting wasn't until 7pm - so some people didn't find out until then! [Unfortunately, it was quite apparent that anybody not riding FEI was an afterthought. The lack of information for us plain-ol' AERC riders would have been super frustrating had we been new and didn't have friends who shared info.] Oh, and we also found out at the ride meeting that the "50" mile ride was actually going to be 60 miles due to some trail changes. Surprise!  :dance-smiley05:

The ride on Thursday had the 100 (a Team Selection Trial for the FEI people, so even more pomp and insanity than normal), a 75, and a 50 *cough* 60. As expected, the majority of the crowd did the 100 and it was amazing to see the massive exodus of people after they started. Another good sized group went after the 75s. Camp was just about deserted when we started our ride (which was fine by me!). Our trail was 25 miles out to the hold, an 8 mile loop back into the same place, then 25 miles back to camp.

Kathy and I had worried about Fluffy doing 50 miles in the forecast heat (92, sunny and humid).. so 60 miles sure didn't make us any happier. Our plan was to keep an eye on her heartrate and keep it low enough to not cause her core to get super hot (the heavy muscled horses have a super hard time cooling once they get that core hot; that isn't as much of an issue with a lighter-muscled horse like an arab though of course you can 'cook' any horse in the heat if you override it). If that meant we had to do a lot of walking, then we would use every moment of our ride time - to the point we had headlamps packed in our hold stuff, in case we would be out after dark!

Fluffy was a rockstar 99% of the day (only spooking twice when riders galloped up behind her unexpectedly). The whole ride was a big learning experience for her, as she was with Cowboy who was NOT a horse she knew. She was mellow on trail from the start, moving along well and drinking at every opportunity. I sponged from every puddle possible and was pleased that she remembered her lessons from last season (some horses take a LONG time to adjust to a "monster attached to a snake" being flung into water beside them). 











We got into the first hold and Fluffy pulsed down quickly. Went into the vetting and the vet - a german FEI official - immediately fussed at me for having food in the hold (we distract both Fluffy and Duroc with carrots, as otherwise they are looking all around and don't stand as well). The woman insisted I stop feeding Fluffy because it would raise heartrate and it was going to make her (the vet) get dirty when she looked at the mouth!! I offered to hold Fluffy's lip up myself so the vet would stay clean (and I said it with a straight face) and the woman looked at me like I was crazy. Again, I was told to take the food away or else she would DQ me. I tossed the carrot away and of course Fluffy started fussing, not wanting to hold her head still a second time as this woman insisted on checking her gums from both sides! Then, it was time for the second heartrate, and no surprise it had risen slightly from 60 to 64. Well that caused another lecture about how feeding horses made their heartrates go up and SEE, now I would need to come back for a recheck because her CRI was "bad." I reminded her I was not riding FEI and therefore the CRI was fine, but she didn't care. I would either come back for a recheck or be eliminated. 

So instead of Fluffy being able to stand for her hold (a shortish one at only 40 minutes) and eat and relax the whole time, I had to pull her (and Cowboy, who of course needed to come to babysit) off their food early and go back for a recheck. The recheck was fine (as expected) and we were soon back out on trail. That 8 miles went super quick, then it was back to the hold.

Again Fluffy pulsed down well, and this time I made a point NOT to go to that crazy german woman (instead Kathy took Cowboy to her). This time I got a South American FEI official who I couldn't understand. I figured that wouldn't matter, as a vet exam is pretty standard.. but it was an issue at the end when he wanted Fluffy to come back for a recheck despite a perfectly fine exam (her CRI was 56/56, had gut sounds in all 4 quadrants, and As on everything else). We couldn't understand WHY he wanted her to come back as all her parameters were not only passing, but excellent. But yet again, bottom line was come back or get disqualified. 

Rinse and repeat the first hold. The horses were fine, yet we again had to pull them off their food early for another recheck - and this one we didn't even have any reason for. The horses made good use of the time they had though, eating everything in sight. Fluffy had decided Cowboy was her friend after all, even to the point of sharing a bowl.











When we went back for the recheck, the head vet was also there with the South American vet. He explained to us that the vet had never seen such a "heavy horse" compete in the heat before and was concerned, despite her excellent exam. It was all I could do to keep a smile on my face and not mention the fact Fluffy had lost 5-10 minutes she could have been eating and drinking due to the "concern" despite perfect a exam. Of course, her recheck was fine, so off we went the 25 miles back to camp.











We kept our pace reasonable and sponged at every available place. It was simply stifling, with someone at the hold saying the outright temp was 94F with a real feel of 108F. We were thankful for the wind and what shade we had on trail. Pleased to say we did not have to walk or stay out until dark. :wink:







At the end of the day, we finished 4th. You could have knocked me clean over when we found that out. While the entry in our ride hadn't been as big as the others (believe 17 started), we had never expected to place so well. We didn't bother to stand for BC, as the winner had come in hours and hours ahead of us, not to mention it was still hot as h!ll and the last thing I wanted to do was run around any more.



posting this now as to not lose it..


----------



## phantomhorse13

part two:

Friday had a 50 (which was different trails, so really a 50) and the 25 mile LD, so we were able to start early. It was forecast to be another scorcher, so the earlier the start the better. 











We didn't even get on the horses until the 50s were long gone, which I think helps to keep Duroc from getting anxious. He is improving with every ride, and this one was no exception. Because the start of the trail goes along the side of paved roads the first couple miles, I was concerned there would be a wreck if he wasn't listening to me. We let everyone else leave camp before heading to the start. Duroc _walked out of camp_!! :clap:

Duroc maintained his composure all along the roadside, despite traffic and wildlife and other horses acting like idiots. While we tried to leave well after everyone else, we soon caught up.. but were able to get past the problem horses and keep going without them either attaching themselves to us or upsetting Duroc. We were able to find a nice pocket where we couldn't see anybody in front or behind us. That allowed Duroc to relax and I actually had him on a soft rein within 2 miles!












The first loop, 13 miles, rode nicely and we were quickly back into the hold. This time HUGE signs were posted for forbidding any food from coming into the vetting area at all. :icon_rolleyes: I made a point to avoid both the german woman and the south american one, instead going to a vet I knew from rides back home. We vetted without an issue and were soon back out on trail.











The second loop had a lot more deep sand, but the horses handled it well. It had a few other challenges in the form of scary cows and scary farm equipment, but overall Duroc did very well. We placed 5th & 6th! Duroc did well at the end, as there wasn't too much commotion with only the 50 and LDs there. We stood for BC and Duroc presented very well, getting the best vet score of all the horses standing. However, the winning rider had me weight-wise by about 40 pounds, so her horse got BC.







After getting the horses settled, Kathy asked if I could go back to the farm and exercise Brimstone for Lani. Kathy and Brim hate each other, so the request wasn't a surprise. It was quite hot, but we just did a quick 6 miles to see how he was feeling.











Brim felt great and I was thrilled to get a shower! Went back to camp and got stuff prepped for the next day. We attended the ride meeting, where we were told the LD was not starting until _11am _the next day. Nothing like waiting for the heat of the day!! After the meeting, we went to dinner with the parents of one of Kathy's clients. They do a lot of driving. I don't know jack about driving, so it was super fun to see all the equipment and look at all their pictures. Having a home cooked meal (grilled pork chops, mashed potatoes, corn and fresh strawberries for dessert) was fantastic.

Saturday morning was a lot of hurry up and wait. There was also a 75 and a 60 that day, which started at 6:30 and 7.. so sleeping in was not happening. Because we needed to leave to drive home that evening, we packed up as much stuff as we could before the ride. And waited. And waited.

Eventually it was time to tack up and jog the horses (because they had gone the day before, they are checked in the morning versus vetting the afternoon before like normal). Because the ride started so late, Kathy decided to have Steph ride Fugi so she could get the big trailer back to the farm, etc. during the ride. Steph has only done one LD before, so was super nervous.

Duroc was a rockstar. He yet again left camp at a walk and was mellow on trail. A good thing too, as we basically were babysitting Steph and Fugi (who can be something of a jerk, so he was happy to take advantage of Steph's nervousness with fake spooks, etc). We got lucky that it was at least partly cloudy, but with not much wind to help with cooling. The trail's sand was much deeper after so many horses rode over it the day before and quite dusty.











I was super pleased with how Duroc handled himself on trail. There were a lot more riders around, including two that latched on to us after we passed them. For whatever reason, Duroc didn't like either horse (though they seemed to be behaving just fine), so I asked the riders to either let us go ahead or else we could drop back and let them go. They tried to go ahead of us, but their horses would have no part of it. After we caught them the 4th time, by which even Fugi was getting agitated, they eventually decided to just stop and let us go on. 

At the end, we were 3rd & 6th as Duroc had a lot more to look at in camp during the pulse time, including a set of crew people who were hollering and throwing things while they waited for their rider to come in. Duroc was not impressed, but eventually calmed down. I was still super pleased, as hadn't expected to place that day at all.

We got the horses back to the farm and settled, showered and hit the road north. That trip was blissfully uneventful and boy was it nice to be home and in my own bed last night!


----------



## Maryland Rider

*Shiny Silver Ball*

Good Evening All:

Rough weekend for working on the truck.
No sun, plenty of light rain etc....
Here it is, my shiny silver ball!







Saturday got the worst done, Sunday completed electrical.
Trailer ready now!

My yard work is going to he// right now.
Too much green is growing very quick. 

For those of you near Amish country here is their trailer hauling rig!








More too come on a new trailer.
It is a 3 horse slant with living quarters is all I know.
All the women have been talking with inaccurate dimensions.

I will know and measure for all the facts this week.
Regardless our Coggins clinic and shots are this coming weekend.

The at present hobby is still this.


----------



## Jan1975

Phantom, you never cease to amaze me with your energy! You are always on the go and doing so many amazing things. Thanks for sharing the stories of your race and of course the pictures. I'm glad you did so well despite the heat!

Maryland, is that Amish thing for real or is that a joke? That has to be a joke, right? 

Fearless, congrats on the awesome show! Love your pics. Glad your pups did okay. 

Greentree, those pics are simply amazing. What beautiful animals!! 

Guess what happened today:









Yep, that's my son and me with our new horse! It may not be wise; time will tell. :lol: I've done many other stupid things in the past. We just love him so much, and the barn is such a great environment. He was not terribly expensive so if we have to sell him at a loss it won't be a big loss. We're hoping to not sell him though and to grow with him!  He's SUCH a sweet boy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Jan: congrats on buying your first horse!! :loveshower: He is super cute. I think I missed his name though..


----------



## Jan1975

phantomhorse13 said:


> Jan: congrats on buying your first horse!! :loveshower: He is super cute. I think I missed his name though..


Thanks! His name is Gatsby. I'm not even sure if that's his stable name or his registered name as we don't have the papers yet!


----------



## greentree

Congratulations, Jan!!! Gatsby is so cute!
( whew, that was close...I just happened to glance back....and spell check had changed Gatsby to goats!! I did not want you to think I was calling him names!!)

PH, good work on FITS!! 

The girls have really been working the past few days! Aaannndd, the electric company guy is coming out this morning, so AA's apartment will soon have lights and indoor plumbing!! No promises about finished walls, just yet.....


----------



## SwissMiss

*Jan* you are saving money?:rofl:

Congratulations!!! He has such a sweet face! Enjoy!

*Phantom*, I really enjoy your ride stories! And of course the pictures! You were even all matchy-matchy with Duroc :loveshower: 

Had an interesting day yesterday. Sent the kiddos to kindergarten/daycare and went to work. Got a phone call from the school nurse at lunch, telling me that DS is sick. When I got there one of the first things he said, green-faced but rather proudly " I threw up in the trash can and not the floor!" :icon_rolleyes:
When DH came home, I headed out to work for stuff that had to be done that day. When I finally managed to get out to the barn it was already dark. So much about daylights saving time :icon_rolleyes:
Raya was nowhere to be seen, but when I called, she came to the ditch:loveshower: However, she didn't want/dare crossing the ditch in the dark  Honestly, I can understand. The water is still about belly deep with very muddy, slippery sides... The flash flood def didn't improve things! And there is plenty of fresh grass for her to eat :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Greentree*, since you like Schwarzwälder Füchse, did you hear about Freiberger as well? They are a light, Swiss draft breed and simply awesome


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Agreed! Saw a post on FB that said "Daylight Savings Time for Horse People: When you go to see your horse after work and you actually SEE your horse" lol


Perfect!! 

A huge congratulations on your score! Must have been a fabulous ride, Miss Ana likes to show her stuff  :loveshower::loveshower:

Good to hear the pups made it through their cleaning. Praying Lou's spine is undamaged.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Phantom, you never cease to amaze me with your energy! You are always on the go and doing so many amazing things. Thanks for sharing the stories of your race and of course the pictures. I'm glad you did so well despite the heat!
> 
> Maryland, is that Amish thing for real or is that a joke? That has to be a joke, right?
> 
> Fearless, congrats on the awesome show! Love your pics. Glad your pups did okay.
> 
> Greentree, those pics are simply amazing. What beautiful animals!!
> 
> Guess what happened today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my son and me with our new horse! It may not be wise; time will tell. :lol: I've done many other stupid things in the past. We just love him so much, and the barn is such a great environment. He was not terribly expensive so if we have to sell him at a loss it won't be a big loss. We're hoping to not sell him though and to grow with him!  He's SUCH a sweet boy.


Congratulations on acquiring the Great Gatsby!! He is absolutely adorable!! All three of your look so happy!! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Now time to buy the new kid some *TACK* :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Phantom, you never cease to amaze me with your energy! You are always on the go and doing so many amazing things. Thanks for sharing the stories of your race and of course the pictures. I'm glad you did so well despite the heat!
> 
> Maryland, is that Amish thing for real or is that a joke? That has to be a joke, right?
> 
> Fearless, congrats on the awesome show! Love your pics. Glad your pups did okay.
> 
> Greentree, those pics are simply amazing. What beautiful animals!!
> 
> Guess what happened today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my son and me with our new horse! It may not be wise; time will tell. :lol: I've done many other stupid things in the past. We just love him so much, and the barn is such a great environment. He was not terribly expensive so if we have to sell him at a loss it won't be a big loss. We're hoping to not sell him though and to grow with him!  He's SUCH a sweet boy.


Congratulations on acquiring the Great Gatsby!! He is absolutely adorable!! All three of you look so happy!! :loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Now time to buy the new kid some *TACK* :biggrin:


----------



## Eole

*Jan*, congratulations on Gatsby, very cute face. :happydance:


> Now time to buy the new kid some *TACK* :biggrin:


 Yes, of course, and then you can REALLY save money. :rofl:

*frls*, give a hug to Ana for her great performance, well done! How is Lou doing?

*MR*, I love those fish tank pictures, they look so exotic.

*PH*, I enjoyed the story of your FITS adventures. FEI vets sound so stuck-up, not as friendly as our vets up here. Maybe you've met Dr Art K. and Stan A.? They are so nice. Was this your last Florida ride this season? I imagine you'll be getting your horses ready for the NE rides. When is the first one?

*Greentree*, I see where Gavotte got her beautiful mane. It's a lovely cross, I had never heard of that breed. Quite amazed that Swiss is familiar with it, what are the odds? 

*AA*, is Yellowhammer this week end? That's exciting! Even if you are available just a few hours here and there, I'm sure ride manager would be thrilled to have more help. I volunteer every year and it is the very best way to enjoy the event and learn a lot.

*PH*, paddock cleaning is a lot like uncovering sedimentary layers as snow melts. I rake in mounds, let it drain, then pick it up the next day. Repeat at next melt down. The manure-hay mix on top actually isolates and slows snow melting. If we wait until all snow is gone, they'll be ankle deep in sh**t and it's harder to pick up in mud.

Had dinner with a good friend last night, too much corn (actually grapes) so I'm a bit slow this morning. I'm working evening shift. Ice rain on and off, not a nice weather.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: that saddle cleaning sounds like a huge job! Tooling is pretty, but can be tough to keep looking that way. 

We need pictures :wink:

*MR*: What a bright shiny ball you have :wink: Can't wait to see pictures of your new trailer, what kind is it? 

The Amish buggy with speed boat  

Your plants are certainly healthy! 

*City*: Your staycation sounds perfect! Are you riding everyday? The horses are really cute and your DD is darling. 

*Greentree* that stallion is fabulous! Would nickname him Fabio  I LOVE PONIES

Do you have pictures of the four daughters as a team? If they are all like Gavote they must have looked stunning. She looks to have the best of both parents. 

*Phantom*: Wow, just wow. Double vetting for a carrot and breeding? Jeez. How do you manage to remain calm through something like that?? I would have to duct tape my mouth :icon_rolleyes:

Fluffy has IMO a near perfect build for distance, she is just a bit bigger than most. Baby, my Percheron/Arab _preferred_ the heat. He wasn't really happy until it was 80 degrees and he was a *lot* heavier than Fluffy. No problem pulsing down (though he was Dressage horse not endurance) his heart rate_ stayed _low. 

Ok, done ranting :wink:

You look fabulous in the pictures! Love the videos; looks like you were the only ones riding out there. The low turnout for the regular rides makes me wonder if the locals have learnt to stay away from the FEI rides in that area.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> *Jan*, congratulations on Gatsby, very cute face. :happydance:
> 
> Yes, of course, and then you can REALLY save money. :rofl:


Oh yes, with good sales she can save a LOT of money on Tack! Jan might want to give her DH a really nice present first before she starts saving money on tack. Or just have it delivered to the barn so the stuff doesn't show up at the house at all. 

*Jan*, do you need the names of some good online tack stores? :rofl: Of course I would be happy to let you start your online shopping here at AA Saddle Shop!



Eole said:


> *AA*, is Yellowhammer this week end? That's exciting! Even if you are available just a few hours here and there, I'm sure ride manager would be thrilled to have more help. I volunteer every year and it is the very best way to enjoy the event and learn a lot.


Yes, this weekend! Very much looking forward to going there and seeing everything. I haven't officially volunteered, but plan to show up and help where I can. Plus watch and learn. 

Hoping to meet some local riders too. Maybe find some riding buddies. 


Oh yes, going to load up the back of the Subaru with some tack  



Eole said:


> *PH*, paddock cleaning is a lot like uncovering sedimentary layers as snow melts. I rake in mounds, let it drain, then pick it up the next day. Repeat at next melt down. The manure-hay mix on top actually isolates and slows snow melting. If we wait until all snow is gone, they'll be ankle deep in sh**t and it's harder to pick up in mud.
> 
> Had dinner with a good friend last night, too much corn (actually grapes) so I'm a bit slow this morning. I'm working evening shift. Ice rain on and off, not a nice weather.


That paddock cleaning through the snow sounds like quite a big job. Slush and manure; not a good mix 

I have noticed on the few cold days we get that it is way easier to pick up frozen manure balls :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

The chick waterrer on top of the can of cat food did not work as planned. The girls kept knocking it over flooding their box. Have to clean it out good today before locating some hay. 

Called two places about delivering some good quality hay, and neither seemed interested. Apparently 100-120 bales is not worth their time :sad:

I refuse to buy any more of the crappy hay I have been feeding. Used the last bale yesterday and promised the horses they would never see that junk again.

Work was rough. Had totally different patients from Friday so had a lot of work to do getting them situated and healthier. Pain management can be a real pain :icon_rolleyes:

Then, just when things were really picking up with our post op patients arriving to the floor, I got run over. Well, almost run over. Was hit from behind by a staff pushing a machine. Just standing there when suddenly BAM in my back. Let loose with a bit of French, teared up a little too, but of course had to keep on working :sad: That person was very lucky they hit me instead of a visitor. Anyway, will have to go in to the health office today where I will have to have a drug test and get checked. Jeez.


----------



## greentree

AA, if I buy the 17.5 Wintec, do I get a horse free? Mary could use that saddle. 

Here is a picture of Adagio(#4), hitched to the drag with Gavotte. They are a really good match. Same body type, personality, and work ethic.


----------



## greentree

AA, I have always had to hang the waterers for the chickens. They always poop and mix the bedding in the water....

Here is Adrianna (#3)and Gavotte(#1) together. (I think this is them...I cannot see the thumbnail.....) Ariel(#2) died in the trailer on the way to the trainer. Alaska will fill in. 

Interesting genetics, as 1 and 4 are the same phenotype, and 2 and 3 were the same. Not a nick like I hoped....but still the most wonderful cross. If anybody wants some, I will be happy to provide them!

I have not been able to finish them, as I can no longer afford to send them to a trainer, and have lost a good bit of my nerve!

ETA...this is Adagio and Gavotte from the rear....oops.


----------



## greentree

AA, always answer truthfully on the drug test, OK?? Have you been studying? 
Sorry you got run over, and hope you are not hurt. Don't they have to pass some sort of driving test??? Maybe vision test??


----------



## Celeste

*Greentree:* About training our own horses -- do we lose nerve or just gain good sense?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: Sure, one 17.5 Wintec and Dram sounds like a deal! I really need that horse gone. 

I love the looks of those crosses. Adagio looks a bit like my Chivas! How old and what is their training so far? 

I need to take a trip to Kentucky I think...

Gotta run, need to be "checked" :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Got a phone call from the school nurse at lunch, telling me that DS is sick. When I got there one of the first things he said, green-faced but rather proudly " I threw up in the trash can and not the floor!"


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Just priceless! What a sweetie.





Eole said:


> FEI vets sound so stuck-up, not as friendly as our vets up here. Maybe you've met Dr Art K. and Stan A.? They are so nice. Was this your last Florida ride this season? I imagine you'll be getting your horses ready for the NE rides. When is the first one?


I know Art well, as he vets a lot of rides down here. He is wonderful. Art was actually at FITS, but acting as TD so not vetting. I don't know Stan nearly as well, but I have only had positive experiences with him. Honestly, I do my best to avoid FEI rides, not only for the moral/ethical issues I have with region 7, but for the fact that I have had nothing but negative experiences at those rides in terms of the vetting. That was my last Florida ride and the season here in the NE kicks off next weekend in Jersey!


*AA*: I cannot believe someone hit you at work. I hope you are feeling much better now. looking forward to more chick pics. 

*greentree*: your horses are gorgeous, as always. I had also never heard of that breed, but obviously makes a lovely cross. What on earth happened to Ariel? how awful. 

*Celeste*: i think you are right on: we don't lose 'nerve' but instead grow brain as we age!


----------



## Koolio

Jan - congrats to you and your son on your horse purchase! You are going to have so much fun with Gatsby!

Phantom - I always enjoy reading about your adventures. Thanks for sharing!

Anita - sorry you got run over at work. Maybe you need a neon vest? LOL!

I'm off this afternoon for X Rays and a Chiro appointment. My neck and shoulders are giving me lots of grief and pain especially at night. Hopefully this Chiro is good and can find a solution. I'm not a fan but getting desperate. Massage, stretching and hot and cold aren't working. Riding helps but I know I'm not giving even aids. Maybe if I can get my back straightened out a bit I'll ride a little straighter too.

Have a great day!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: hope you can find some relief from the chiropractor. mine is my favorite medical professional (just came from an appointment actually) and makes a huge difference for me. even better if you can find one who incorporates other therapies (massage and acupuncture, etc) in their practice.


----------



## frlsgirl

Jan1975 said:


> Guess what happened today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my son and me with our new horse! It may not be wise; time will tell. :lol: I've done many other stupid things in the past. We just love him so much, and the barn is such a great environment. He was not terribly expensive so if we have to sell him at a loss it won't be a big loss. We're hoping to not sell him though and to grow with him!  He's SUCH a sweet boy.


Congrats on the purchase of your first horse! How exciting is that?!? I didn't eat or sleep for a month after I bought Ana. I do love "Gatsby" as a horse name; how cool!


----------



## frlsgirl

*Phantom - *I'm blown away by how much energy you have to be able to do all that you do - you should bottle some of that energy and sell it; I sometimes have to trot Ana for 10 minutes without a break in a group lesson and it's the longest 10 minutes of my life, lol.

*Eole* -thanks for inquiry on Lou; he's doing Ok; not really acting sick or hurt but not really acting like himself either.

*Maryland Rider* - so your hobby is...? Is that a fish tank? An indoor garden?

*SwissMiss - *lol, your child has great aim and body control to make it all the way to the trash can!

*Everyone else* - thank you for celebrating Ana's successes with me; it was just a local schooling show but in my eyes it might as well have been an Olympic event.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, How old are your chicks now? Hmmm. we use 3 cans in a triangle so it won't tip, but when they get old enough to scoot around more perhaps hanging is a better option.

*Phantom*, Awesome riding! Congratulations!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita*, while browsing the local craigslist, I stumbled over this ad and thought of you :wink:Chicken Tractor- Portable Chicken Pen/Coop

I always wanted to ask, but what's your "saddle shop" inventory? After I sold my cardboard saddle it looks strangely empty :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Anita*, while browsing the local craigslist, I stumbled over this ad and thought of you :wink:Chicken Tractor- Portable Chicken Pen/Coop
> 
> I always wanted to ask, but what's your "saddle shop" inventory? After I sold my cardboard saddle it looks strangely empty :rofl:


Nice chicken mower there, I do like the design but my chickens will be mostly loose. They will have a covered 10x10x6 kennel with a wooden coop inside of it for nighttime use. Then during the day I plan to let them out in the yard to forage when we are at home to keep watch. 

A friend of mine told me backyard chickens are allowed in the town just north of me (where I work) so maybe they are allowed here  

You really want to know all the saddles in my "shop"? Not sure if I should confess all this in one post...not all are for sale yet but here you are:

*1) Wintec models* all purchased new by me:
A) 17" Wintec Pro Dressage, adjustable gullet, flocked. One of the earliest adjustable models and used by me for many, many years
B) 17.5" Wintec Pro Dressage, adjustable gullet, CAIR, used 1-2 years
C) 16" Wintec Pro Dressage, adjustable gullet, CAIR, used 3-4 years
D) 16.5" Wintec 2000, adjustable gullet, CAIR, used 3 years

*2) Treeless Models*: 
A) Black Forest Western size 2, new 2016 currently used for Chivas
B) Barefoot Western size 2, new 2015, used 2-3 times
C) Barefoot Cheyenne size 2, new 2013 used for 2 years lightly
D) Torsion size 16", bought used, used for one summer lightly
E) Freeform Endurance cutback 20" base, size 18" DKR seat, size 16" Freewest seat

3) *Western Models*: 
A) Fabtron 15" semi-QH 7/8 rigging model #7102 brown, cordura with roughout seat - very heavily used for many, many years. 
B) Big Horn 15" endurance (no horn), medium tree, center-fire rigging, courdura with roughout seat. 

4) *Natural Ride* bareback "saddle" with medium fork. This is really more like a saddle pad with a hard plastic pommel and webbing girth. 

Then of course there is all the other stuff; saddle pads, bridles, halter, leads, blankets, rain sheets, buckets, brushes, etc. 

Note: at the max I had five horses to outfit. Currently I have four. 

Let the bidding begin :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Jan - congrats to you and your son on your horse purchase! You are going to have so much fun with Gatsby!
> 
> Phantom - I always enjoy reading about your adventures. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Anita - sorry you got run over at work. Maybe you need a neon vest? LOL!
> 
> I'm off this afternoon for X Rays and a Chiro appointment. My neck and shoulders are giving me lots of grief and pain especially at night. Hopefully this Chiro is good and can find a solution. I'm not a fan but getting desperate. Massage, stretching and hot and cold aren't working. Riding helps but I know I'm not giving even aids. Maybe if I can get my back straightened out a bit I'll ride a little straighter too.
> 
> Have a great day!


Neon vest, great idea. I always feel like a criminal having to get a urine test. 

I flunked my lung function test again. The "tester" was getting irritated at me for "not trying". I finally told her I am trying my hardest; its a matter of *can't* not *won't*. Rather worried about what this will mean to my job...

I love my Chiropractor! He keeps my spine healthy and working well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> *Greentree:* About training our own horses -- do we lose nerve or just gain good sense?


Maybe both. I like to think I took Atlas back because I gained a little sense...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Missing *Nicker, Ellen, Happy *& *TJ* lately 
:wave:


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, what a gorgeous pair of horses. I love seeing those pics!

SwissMiss, so cute about your son. Not cute he's sick though, poor kid!

Anita, I certainly do not need names of tack shops because I've already ordered Gatsby a crapload of stuff. :rofl: Shipping to the barn, now why didn't I think of that??  I ordered a blanket, leg wraps, stall door bag, martingale, and I'm currently saddle shopping even though we own 2 and one of ours fits him... :rofl: Oh yeah and I got my son a pair of boots and I'm currently looking at a new saddle pad because I don't think he looks cute in the one we have. Oh and maybe a new bridle. I TOLD YOU I'd save money buying a horse. In positive news I am selling a few things we had that don't fit him. Like maybe $60 worth. That will make up for it right? 

Fearless, thanks for saying you couldn't eat for a month after buying your horse because I'm been a nervous wreck the past two days and not wanting to eat at all! Monday I woke up at 4 a.m. wondering if they'd accepted our offer (they had t o sleep on it) and then last night my daughter woke me up at 3:30 and I never went back to sleep. I feel like a walking zombie!! Actually I feel hungover, which would be a lot more fun if I had actually done something fun to warrant it. 

Thanks to the rest of you for your congrats.  We are so super excited.


----------



## greentree

Obviously, I have NOT gained good sense!

Ph, we do not know what happened to Ariel... Maybe an aneurism. We had just pulled out of the driveway. There was no blood, she just fell down dead.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan*, Awesome!! You both look absolutely giddy!!! If it's less to buy and imagine years of joy for you and your family, then those memories will be priceless.
*Frlsgirl*, How exciting for you!! All that hard work obviously paid off.  I got soo incredibly stressed, anxious and excited for my 1st schooling show. It is Olympics in our head - our next schooling show is April.
*AA*, You got run over at work, hit, whahhhh? I missed that post clearly! Hope you're okay. You seriously could open your own tack shop lol. That's a lot of 
saddle for sale. 
*Koolio*, Hope chiro helps out - yikes. How do you normally sleep? 
*Greentree*, Gorgeous horses!! They could do a Pantene commercial - 
*SwissMiss*, Your son has great aim!! lol Poor thing - that's too adorable though, I luv things kids say. 

Everyone else because as usual, behind on posts, hope you find time to ride, the world always seems brighter and happier when you can sneak in a ride or some horsey time.

CANTERED today! Stayed on the pony - woohooo! Breezy has the cutest trot and canter - we also practiced half turns/circles around big rings and had a really great ride today. Breezy decided to "swim" in the water trough though waiting her turn to canter in smaller ring and got both of us nice and wet! lol It was a freaky hot 95 degrees though - we washed them down after and they looked like they were in heaven. Lila had a blast riding Galaxy again when he cooperated - he was not himself today but perhaps the hot weather didn't help.


----------



## Jan1975

Congrats on the cantering!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Anita, I certainly do not need names of tack shops because I've already ordered Gatsby a crapload of stuff. :rofl: Shipping to the barn, now why didn't I think of that??  I ordered a blanket, leg wraps, stall door bag, martingale, and I'm currently saddle shopping even though we own 2 and one of ours fits him... :rofl: Oh yeah and I got my son a pair of boots and I'm currently looking at a new saddle pad because I don't think he looks cute in the one we have. Oh and maybe a new bridle. I TOLD YOU I'd save money buying a horse. In positive news I am selling a few things we had that don't fit him. Like maybe $60 worth. That will make up for it right?


That horse is a Gold Mine! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You are saving so much and so quickly too :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Welcome to the world of horse ownership  

Try to eat something now because when you see the credit card bill it will be really hard to cook with air.


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> CANTERED today! Stayed on the pony - woohooo! Breezy has the cutest trot and canter - we also practiced half turns/circles around big rings and had a really great ride today. Breezy decided to "swim" in the water trough though waiting her turn to canter in smaller ring and got both of us nice and wet! lol It was a freaky hot 95 degrees though - we washed them down after and they looked like they were in heaven. Lila had a blast riding Galaxy again when he cooperated - he was not himself today but perhaps the hot weather didn't help.


You Cantered today!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*CS*: woohoo for cantering!!!! how do you feel now?!


----------



## Maryland Rider

frlsgirl said:


> *Maryland Rider* - so your hobby is...? Is that a fish tank? An indoor garden?


My gardening is all under water.


----------



## Maryland Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: What a bright shiny ball you have :wink: Can't wait to see pictures of your new trailer, what kind is it?


I wish I could share lots more about the trailer.
The women have not shared enough info with me.
3 horse slant with living quarters, aluminum, gooseneck, ramp???
I have some pics but they are of portions of the inside, no justice.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 13*

Day thirteen for the baby chicks. They are growing so fast! Their feathers are coming in all over. The Golden Girls are beginning to out pace the Easter Eggers in growth and seem to be ahead is behavior too. Hard to believe they are only one day apart in age. 

One of the EE's, Mohawk, was able to fly up to the edge of the box Saturday! Knew I had to act fast to keep them contained. Found some square wire pieces from a modular wire shelving unit. It never was used for shelves. Had made a big bunny cage out of them before I purchased the kennel. Wired a few together to make a barrier. Believe it is too heavy for them to knock off

Getting harder and harder to hold the chicks. Almost needing two hands to hold them. One of the GG's grabbed my finger with her foot and hung on. So cool 

Still waiting on their coop to arrive, should be here by Monday. The chicks will be so happy to have some roosts to sit on. I checked the temperature in the box after cleaning it, 82 degrees. Have been turning out all the lights at night including the heat lamp. Thought it would help them get used to cooler nights and help with the sleep/wake cycle.

They had dumped the water out several times so it was dirty and damp. Placed the waterer as far into the corner as I could so hopefully it will stay a little cleaner. Once they are outside in the coop, will use a hanging one so it will stay cleaner. 

Took another video tonight: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIO9lLfxM9s&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIO9lLfxM9s&feature=youtu.be

Compared to when they came home: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvvbNNZZkjs






Note: Background music "whining" by Lily :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> I wish I could share lots more about the trailer.
> The women have not shared enough info with me.
> 3 horse slant with living quarters, aluminum, gooseneck, ramp???
> I have some pics but they are of portions of the inside, no justice.


Sounds fabulous so far


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> That horse is a Gold Mine! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You are saving so much and so quickly too :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Welcome to the world of horse ownership
> 
> Try to eat something now because when you see the credit card bill it will be really hard to cook with air.


Well all of this money I'm spending is an INVESTMENT. Like when you remodel your kitchen it makes your house more valuable. Right? :rofl:

Did I mention I need a new girth? :cowboy:

Luckily we don't use CC so no bill to come. But of course that means my bank account is depleting so I guess we'll eat air sooner rather than later. :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally got a good picture of the little critters that have been visiting my tack/feed room every winter. They have been around for about three years now. I keep hoping they are having babies, but never see any. They go in a box up on a top shelve, then run along the wall and out the little hole. 

This little guy paused long enough for me to get a picture before he scooted out through the opening in the wall. 

Does anyone know what it is? Bigger than a chipmunk but smaller than a squirrel


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> Fearless, thanks for saying you couldn't eat for a month after buying your horse because I'm been a nervous wreck the past two days and not wanting to eat at all!


:rofl: I lost 16 lbs in the first two months of owning Raya... I didn't really eat, but trying to catch her probably had an even bigger impact on that :gallop:

*AA* wow, that's quite an extensive list  But pretty appropriate for 4-5 horses, in my opinion  Now I would love to visit and just browse  I looooove tack, can you tell :wink:
Always wanted to try a treeless saddle eventually, but never considered one, since I am on the ...aehm... fluffier side 

And you got run over at work? Did the person running you over got drug tested as well? 

*Koolio* neck and back pain are a literal pain! The only thing that works for me is a high-end memory foam mattress. Hopefully the chiro can straighten you out and you start feeling better!

*City* yay for cantering!!!!

*Eole* where I come from we have the rule that whenever you feel the effects of too much grape juice, hops or corn in the morning, just start drinking the same as soon as you wake up :winetime:

*Greentree* beauties!!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Well all of this money I'm spending is an INVESTMENT. Like when you remodel your kitchen it makes your house more valuable. Right? :rofl:
> 
> Did I mention I need a new girth? :cowboy:
> 
> Luckily we don't use CC so no bill to come. But of course that means my bank account is depleting so I guess we'll eat air sooner rather than later. :lol:


You are really good at this! How is your DH holding up to discovering his DW is a financial genius? Not to mention star debater


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Finally got a good picture of the little critters that have been visiting my tack/feed room every winter. They have been around for about three years now. I keep hoping they are having babies, but never see any. They go in a box up on a top shelve, then run along the wall and out the little hole.
> 
> This little guy paused long enough for me to get a picture before he scooted out through the opening in the wall.
> 
> Does anyone know what it is? Bigger than a chipmunk but smaller than a squirrel


Looks like a fat dormouse (_Glis Glis_), or forest dormouse (_Dryomys nitedula_), but I have no idea if they exist in the US as well...Maybe an American variant?
Or how about a flying squirrel?

Oh, now I am intrigued and want to know!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Forgot to add pics of the critters I am thinking of














But the longer I look at the pics, I think it's a flying squirrel (_Glaucomis Sabrinus_)


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Forgot to add pics of the critters I am thinking of
> View attachment 771498
> View attachment 771506
> 
> 
> But the longer I look at the pics, I think it's a flying squirrel (_Glaucomis Sabrinus_)
> View attachment 771522


I was hoping it was a flying squirrel!! I think they are really cool and hope they are having lots of babies


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> Finally got a good picture of the little critters that have been visiting my tack/feed room every winter. They have been around for about three years now. I keep hoping they are having babies, but never see any. They go in a box up on a top shelve, then run along the wall and out the little hole.
> 
> This little guy paused long enough for me to get a picture before he scooted out through the opening in the wall.
> 
> Does anyone know what it is? Bigger than a chipmunk but smaller than a squirrel


Yikes! Is it a mink or some type of badger or skunk?


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> You are really good at this! How is your DH holding up to discovering his DW is a financial genius? Not to mention star debater


Who's saying I told him? :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I was hoping it was a flying squirrel!! I think they are really cool and hope they are having lots of babies


I have never seen one until our cat brought one home :sad: It was said that in our neighborhood a small colony existed - I'm afraid that our cat took care of that :sad:
I just hope that there was a breeder pair left when we moved away :wink:

But I agree, they are really cool animals :loveshower:


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> Who's saying I told him? :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Who's saying I told him? :rofl:


Kids tell EVERYTHING...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I have never seen one until our cat brought one home :sad: It was said that in our neighborhood a small colony existed - I'm afraid that our cat took care of that :sad:
> I just hope that there was a breeder pair left when we moved away :wink:
> 
> But I agree, they are really cool animals :loveshower:


Been reading up on flying squirrels; some are protected species. Will keep a watch out for babies, but I think this guy is a loner or there might be a second one. I spill enough feed to keep him healthy, lol.


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> Kids tell EVERYTHING...


Yeah good point. :lol: However, my daughter who's 5 is too much off in la-la land to notice shipments arrive, and my son knows that his dad doesn't exactly understand our horse passion and it's best not to throw it in his face what we're getting. :lol:

I'm not saying at ALL that I am keeping things from my husband. I'm just not offering up info unless asked. :lol: My husband has not one, not two, but THREE bicycles that cost more than the horse we just bought, so he has his hobbies too. Although the board on those bikes is a lot cheaper. :rofl: Really though, he doesn't care as long as I'm not using credit cards or wiping out our savings.

I forgot to mention that we got stranded at the barn last night because there was a tornado! The horses were all a little freaky. Once we left we thought we'd be able to drive between 2 storms but we got caught and had to pull over because it was raining/hailing so hard. Freaky! I guess I need to remember to check the weather. :lol:


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> Yeah good point. :lol: However, my daughter who's 5 is too much off in la-la land to notice shipments arrive, and my son knows that his dad doesn't exactly understand our horse passion and it's best not to throw it in his face what we're getting.


:rofl: I could never "hide" anything I am getting as a package. The second the kiddos see a box, they want to hold it, help unpack etc...  If my name is on it, they tell me the second I'm through the door in the evening :wink:



Jan1975 said:


> I forgot to mention that we got stranded at the barn last night because there was a tornado! The horses were all a little freaky. Once we left we thought we'd be able to drive between 2 storms but we got caught and had to pull over because it was raining/hailing so hard. Freaky! I guess I need to remember to check the weather. :lol:


Yikes! Glad you stayed safe! Do you have something like a localized phone alert available? They offer it in AR and send you alerts, when something really nasty is heading your way... You could get one for your house and the barn :wink: it is spring after all...


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl: I could never "hide" anything I am getting as a package. The second the kiddos see a box, they want to hold it, help unpack etc...  If my name is on it, they tell me the second I'm through the door in the evening :wink:
> 
> 
> Yikes! Glad you stayed safe! Do you have something like a localized phone alert available? They offer it in AR and send you alerts, when something really nasty is heading your way... You could get one for your house and the barn :wink: it is spring after all...


Yeah I get text notifications when there's a warning in the area. Nothing like a text that says, "Tornado take cover" when you're in the middle of a ride in the indoor arena. LOL


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> Yeah I get text notifications when there's a warning in the area. Nothing like a text that says, "Tornado take cover" when you're in the middle of a ride in the indoor arena. LOL


 or on the interstate!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*MR*: awfully mean to not be sharing details with you!! when does the trailer arrive so you can see for yourself? jungle looks well-tended, as always.

*AA*: chicks are getting huge! i have to laugh at Lily feeling like she is missing out during the videos. the pic of your critter visitor is fascinating.. my first thought was flying squirrel, but the tail seems too puffy. i wonder if that is a super dark red squirrel? those aren't nearly as big as other types of tree squirrel.

*SM*: don't count out a treeless saddle just because you are not "small." I have a couple friends who have been very successful at distance riding in treeless saddles who are middle and heavyweights. the big thing to remember about treeless is the pad is a critical part of the equation too.

*Jan*: glad the scary weather passed you by, even if it did delay things. enjoy all the shopping for Gatsby! can't wait to see pics of him wearing all his new stuff.


Quick brag before I head out to start my day - Fluffy is in the regional points standings! I know she won't stay there once the season in the NE actually starts, but still put a big smile on my face this morning:


----------



## Celeste

My doctor said that I need to lose weight. I just can't seem to do it.

Now everybody is talking about buying a new horse making them lose weight.

Hmmm.

"Honey, I have to do it. Doctor's orders."

Think it would fly?


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> My doctor said that I need to lose weight. I just can't seem to do it.
> 
> Now everybody is talking about buying a new horse making them lose weight.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> "Honey, I have to do it. Doctor's orders."
> 
> Think it would fly?


Doctor's orders! Perfect! :thumbsup::clap:
Already have a horse in mind?


----------



## Celeste

I don't have a specific horse in mind but I am now morally obligated to look...............


----------



## frlsgirl

*AA* - squirrels are super cute but did you know they are also tiny thieves? A friend of mine had left a floral arrangement on the front porch; when she returned to check on it, it was gone. She followed the pedals and found it in the trees; the squirrel had dragged it into its nest. I didn't believe it until she showed me a picture of the nest with her flowers in it.

Must have been a Better Homes & Gardens kind of squirrel 

*Phantom - *congrats on Fluffy's performance! I noticed all of the horses listed are Arabians or half Arabians; do you ever see any other breeds in endurance riding?

*Jan - *horse supply shopping is so much fun! I visited the Dover Saddlery store when I was in Dallas; when I opened the doors, I could hear the angels sing!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Day thirteen for the baby chicks. They are growing so fast! Their feathers are coming in all over. The Golden Girls are beginning to out pace the Easter Eggers in growth and seem to be ahead is behavior too. Hard to believe they are only one day apart in age.
> 
> One of the EE's, Mohawk, was able to fly up to the edge of the box Saturday! Knew I had to act fast to keep them contained. Found some square wire pieces from a modular wire shelving unit. It never was used for shelves. Had made a big bunny cage out of them before I purchased the kennel. Wired a few together to make a barrier. Believe it is too heavy for them to knock off
> 
> Getting harder and harder to hold the chicks. Almost needing two hands to hold them. One of the GG's grabbed my finger with her foot and hung on. So cool
> 
> Still waiting on their coop to arrive, should be here by Monday. The chicks will be so happy to have some roosts to sit on. I checked the temperature in the box after cleaning it, 82 degrees. Have been turning out all the lights at night including the heat lamp. Thought it would help them get used to cooler nights and help with the sleep/wake cycle.
> 
> They had dumped the water out several times so it was dirty and damp. Placed the waterer as far into the corner as I could so hopefully it will stay a little cleaner. Once they are outside in the coop, will use a hanging one so it will stay cleaner.
> 
> Took another video tonight:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIO9lLfxM9s&feature=youtu.be
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIO9lLfxM9s&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Compared to when they came home:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvvbNNZZkjs
> 
> New Chicks 2016-03-05 - YouTube
> 
> Note: Background music "whining" by Lily :icon_rolleyes:


They are so cute. I want some. DH said no way.:sad:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Finally got a good picture of the little critters that have been visiting my tack/feed room every winter. They have been around for about three years now. I keep hoping they are having babies, but never see any. They go in a box up on a top shelve, then run along the wall and out the little hole.
> 
> This little guy paused long enough for me to get a picture before he scooted out through the opening in the wall.
> 
> Does anyone know what it is? Bigger than a chipmunk but smaller than a squirrel


Sweet! Looks like a flying squirrel.


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> Phantom, you never cease to amaze me with your energy! You are always on the go and doing so many amazing things. Thanks for sharing the stories of your race and of course the pictures. I'm glad you did so well despite the heat!
> 
> Maryland, is that Amish thing for real or is that a joke? That has to be a joke, right?
> 
> Fearless, congrats on the awesome show! Love your pics. Glad your pups did okay.
> 
> Greentree, those pics are simply amazing. What beautiful animals!!
> 
> Guess what happened today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's my son and me with our new horse! It may not be wise; time will tell. :lol: I've done many other stupid things in the past. We just love him so much, and the barn is such a great environment. He was not terribly expensive so if we have to sell him at a loss it won't be a big loss. We're hoping to not sell him though and to grow with him!  He's SUCH a sweet boy.


Congrats! What a pretty boy.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, so very happy for you!

If buying a new horse keeps us healthier, than I think we can take that as a prescription, right? Soooooo, tax write off?


----------



## Cairon

Hi there greetings from Ireland just wanted to say hello now where did I leave me keys to get back in


----------



## Eole

> Now everybody is talking about buying a new horse making them lose weight.


 Well, I think it's because there's no money left for food. Drastic diet, it could work.

AA, the chicks have suddenly grown a lot. 
I agree it looks like a "petit polatouche" or small flying squirrel. So cool you could catch a picture of it. It is an unusual sight, as they are active mostly at night.
I'm puzzled at the medical tests you have to take. Mandatory? What's the purpose? Can a "failed" test jeopardize your job? This is a very foreign idea to me, seems like a violation of human rights. 

As for spring paddock cleaning, it's not on slush, but on hard icy surface, so actually easier to pick up now, than later when ground will thaw and be muddy.
I think everyone with horses become an expert in poop management, it's a fine art. 

MR, you have a new trailer you haven't seen? That's funny. Sounds like a nice rig.

PH, great job with Fluffy. It is an achievement, considering he's not the typical arabian-type horse. You deserve bragging rights!

frls


> I noticed all of the horses listed are Arabians or half Arabians; do you ever see any other breeds in endurance riding?


 Top horses are usually arabian or arabian cross, with a few exceptions here and there. But at endurance rides, you can see any breed participating. Almost any horse can do distance riding if the purpose is to finish healthy and not necessarily finish top 10. The motto is "to finish is to win". Heavier draft or very muscular breeds heat up more and don't cool down fast, so they are not the best for it, but I've seen some at rides.

Swiss


> where I come from we have the rule that whenever you feel the effects of too much grape juice, hops or corn in the morning, just start drinking the same as soon as you wake up :winetime:


 Good advice!!!  Then you just forget your hangover! I was on Tums and Tylenol all day trying to be "fit" enough to work at 3pm.

I see a timid sun coming out, just over freezing. Out to do some more paddock piles. I miss riding.


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> I'm puzzled at the medical tests you have to take. Mandatory? What's the purpose? Can a "failed" test jeopardize your job? This is a very foreign idea to me, seems like a violation of human rights.
> .


I know that on my job, if you are injured, they force you to take a drug test. They would most likely fire you if you had a positive test. 

I think the reasoning is that if you are injured on the job, your work has to pay for the medical care. (Not a problem in your world where everybody gets medical treatment that they need.)

I suspect that they use the drug tests to try to get out of their legal obligation to pay for medical expenses.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> frlsgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed all of the horses listed are Arabians or half Arabians; do you ever see any other breeds in endurance riding?
> 
> 
> 
> Top horses are usually arabian or arabian cross, with a few exceptions here and there. But at endurance rides, you can see any breed participating. Almost any horse can do distance riding if the purpose is to finish healthy and not necessarily finish top 10. The motto is "to finish is to win". Heavier draft or very muscular breeds heat up more and don't cool down fast, so they are not the best for it, but I've seen some at rides.
Click to expand...

I agree. The _top_ performers tend to be Arabs, much in the way you would expect most top barrel horses to be QHs. But if you were to look at the entries in a normal ride around here, you would see a lot of arabs, a few morgans, a couple appys, and then a few misc others (QHs, gaited horses, standardbreds, ponies). 



I got George out early today as the weather was supposed to turn ugly later (and indeed, its actually storming here, complete with thunder and lightning!). I took the GoPro out with me, as I was trying to figure out how to stop that horrible clanking rattle that was so bad in the last set of videos. I added some padding to the case, which seems to have helped but not removed the issue totally.






























As you can see, George was feeling mighty fine!! So I decided to let him out climbing the powerline the second time. Video is quite shaky, so be warned.







After finishing with George, it was time to clip for the upcoming ride. Phin was a total wiggle, trying to bend around to grab my ponytail and my shirt and anything else he could. I guess I should be happy he doesn't freak out over being clipped and need sedation, but his moving around so much sure does make it take forever - and look all patchy and tracked up when its done. :icon_rolleyes:












Off to finish more chores (all inside now, thank goodness).


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

I feel AMAZING! More so because I'm just closer to conquering that fear and enjoyed myself going at that speed. I am also humbled by how long it can take to ride well - experienced riders make it look so easy but I have to learn at my pace and my instructor is so patient and knows how to teach variety of skills and experience from beginner to advanced. I still have a long way to go but taking baby steps.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Hi *Cairon* from Ireland! Warmest welcome. It's a friendly lively bunch here.
*Jan, AA, PH, and everyone else* I may have missed, thank you all for your support and encouragement!! Now to canter on a regular horse, not a pony...
*Frlsgirl*, the squirrel took a floral arrangement?? to decorate its tree home I presume. 

Spent way too much time swimming with cousins today - Lila and I want to pass out. Packing for the big move is going very slowly hahaa- but finishes inside home is going fast although it's hard to see the mistakes and damage contractors are doing around the house - pray God it will get fixed before we move in. *sigh* What happens when you rush construction....


----------



## greentree

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Hi *Cairon* from Ireland! Warmest welcome. It's a friendly lively bunch here.
> *Jan, AA, PH, and everyone else* I may have missed, thank you all for your support and encouragement!! Now to canter on a regular horse, not a pony...
> *Frlsgirl*, the squirrel took a floral arrangement?? to decorate its tree home I presume.
> 
> Spent way too much time swimming with cousins today - Lila and I want to pass out. Packing for the big move is going very slowly hahaa- but finishes inside home is going fast although it's hard to see the mistakes and damage contractors are doing around the house - pray God it will get fixed before we move in. *sigh* What happens when you rush construction....


Don't ever try remodeling...there comes a point when they are doing more damage to the previous work than not.....that is when you tell them to leave, and finish it yourself!!


----------



## Jan1975

Now I decided I need a name plate and bridle tag with Gatsby's name on it. :rofl: We had potato soup for dinner. Gotta cut back on the food. :rofl: 

I've been saying for months that I should be able to write off my horse hobby as a medical expense because it's like an anti anxiety drug for me! We went to the barn again tonight and Gatsby was such a gem. Love him so much! 

Phantom, so cool about Fluffy!! 

Maria, you SHOULD feel great about cantering!!


----------



## Maryland Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


> *MR*: awfully mean to not be sharing details with you!! when does the trailer arrive so you can see for yourself? jungle looks well-tended, as always.





Eole said:


> MR, you have a new trailer you haven't seen? That's funny. Sounds like a nice rig.


Went to see trailer this evening, just got home.
24' on the floor, steel w/alum clad, 2006 Bison 3 horse slant, no ramp, w/living quarters.
It is a nice trailer and the price unbeatable.
My wife is livid I didn't bring it home this evening, it is paid for though.
Had problems with right turn signal not working and ran out of daylight.
Also did not want to navigate my 1/4 mile driveway in the dark for a first trip.

Today I stayed home from work to remove a stump hindering the turn-around at the top of driveway.
8am to 4pm was stump removal time. Then "The Trip" to trailer.
Even after bathing I still smell like chainsaw and cherry tree.


----------



## Jan1975

MR, the trailer sounds nice! Removing the stump doesn't sound like fun though. I probably would have thrown a fit if my husband went to buy a trailer and didn't come home with it too. :lol: I understand why you didn't, but I would be excited to get it!


----------



## greentree

MR, sounds nice!! 

Jan, you should be able to make up that $60 savings by buying a trailer! And truck, if you don't already have one!!&#55358;&#56593;

I did a lot of riding yesterday....got the horses in from pasture, groomed, then went to Zumba. Came home, got Sissy out, trimmed her hind feet, and did about 3 miles on the trails, with a good bit of gaiting. The GPS said 2.6, but it took so long to find the satellites that I forgot to push "start"....
She was actually sweaty, so I gave her a good rinse.

Got Spirit out, trimmed his rear feet, and took him down the road. I restarted the GPS, so it did not start at 0... I am trying to get up the nerve to trespass on "Billy Goat Rd", which is a jeep trail that cuts up to the dead end road across the street, and over the hill. Heather has been on it, but a few years ago. It is cabled off with a no trespassing sign, to keep the drug dealers out. 
I stood there and looked at it for a bit.....turned around and came back. Took him up and did about the same path as Sissy, only loped up the hills instead of gaiting.
It was after 2, and I was hungry, so I bathed him, and got some lunch. 

Finally, I got Lucy out, trimmed her front feet, saddled, took her to the riding area. Climbed on. We walked, trotted, and she was SO relaxed. Even our shadow was beautiful! We only spent about 10 minutes there, then went up in the woods, made a couple of loops, then down the drive and back. This mare is a real gem. Don't tell anyone I said that.....


----------



## Happy Place

I'm back! Took forever to catch up reading. So hard to come from almost 80 degrees in Atlanta to 44 and rain. Very fitting memorial service for my Uncle. He was loved by so many. Spent time with my aunt and cousins. It was so hard to leave. Glad to be home. Missed DH and my pony and dogs of course!

I dreamed that we named him Mosey, cuz that's how he moves! Trying it out to see if it sticks. Moz for short.

Rode on Tuesday. He is finally totally sound. Took a month for him to get used to going barefoot! I sticked him today and used a weight tape. He is 14.2. And 1166lbs! Chunky Monkey! Have mentioned that I love this horse? So much fun! During spring break we are clearing the trails, can't wait to get a good long ride in and start conditioning the both of us.

Jan- Yay for Gatsby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I'm so glad you hear you Happy! Keep on!


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place said:


> I'm back! Took forever to catch up reading. So hard to come from almost 80 degrees in Atlanta to 44 and rain. Very fitting memorial service for my Uncle. He was loved by so many. Spent time with my aunt and cousins. It was so hard to leave. Glad to be home. Missed DH and my pony and dogs of course!
> 
> I dreamed that we named him Mosey, cuz that's how he moves! Trying it out to see if it sticks. Moz for short.
> 
> Rode on Tuesday. He is finally totally sound. Took a month for him to get used to going barefoot! I sticked him today and used a weight tape. He is 14.2. And 1166lbs! Chunky Monkey! Have mentioned that I love this horse? So much fun! During spring break we are clearing the trails, can't wait to get a good long ride in and start conditioning the both of us.
> 
> Jan- Yay for Gatsby!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm so happy you're back! :loveshower: LOVE the name! I'm hoping it sticks.


----------



## greentree

Hp, happy you are home safely!

OMG, did I have a most awesome ride today. Mary rode Gavotte, and I rode Lucy. We did a little arena work, then headed up to the woods. Made a couple of walking loops, then trotting loops, then went up the hill blazing a trail. None of the little saplings we climbed over, or turn arounds we had to do because there was a road block bothered her. 

We headed up the road, climbing over the rocky ledges that line the road, had Mika's DF in his loud truck fly by( pulling a boat....the peak fishing time must have been really close!!) and she handled everything. 

She did about 6 miles today, and did not even sweat under the saddle.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> AA, the chicks have suddenly grown a lot.
> I agree it looks like a "petit polatouche" or small flying squirrel. So cool you could catch a picture of it. It is an unusual sight, as they are active mostly at night.
> I'm puzzled at the medical tests you have to take. Mandatory? What's the purpose? Can a "failed" test jeopardize your job? This is a very foreign idea to me, seems like a violation of human rights.


Two different types of mandatory testing I was required to take. I just combined them in one day. 

The first was required within 24 hours of the injury. That was a urine test. If an employee ever fails a urine test, not only would it be grounds for immediate dismissal, but the employee could be turned down for treatment for any injuries. 

I was not worried at all about not passing that test! I never take any narcotics and always wear gloves when administering any iv medications. 

The other test I had to take was a breathing test. I had flunked one earlier in the year and had to do a retake. I flunked that one too :sad:

My workplace did not make everyone take that test, but everyone over 50 seemed to have to take it. Plus anyone that listed any breathing problems. Since I have asthma, I had to take it. 

I am concerned about loosing my job because I failed the breathing test twice. I live in a state that is a "right to work" state. That may sound pro employee but it is the opposite. 

In a "right to work" state, an employee can be fired for any reason at all. There is no recourse for the employee. We have no other laws that cover employees. We have no attorneys that will represent an employee because there is no law that protects them. Zero. None, nothing. 

I could walk into work tomorrow and be fired because I have brown hair. Seriously that can happen and is entirely legal. Most people here are in constant fear that they will loose their job. 

It is hard enough to keep a job when you are healthy. If an employee is costing the company money, like with poor health, they tend to get fired. 

The only law that is any sort of protection here is the Federal law that makes discrimination based on race, sex, or religion illegal. Might be a Federal law age discrimination too, not sure about that one. Any of these would be very difficult to prove though. 




Eole said:


> I think everyone with horses become an expert in poop management, it's a fine art.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, they would fire you for failing a breathing test?

Greentree, glad you had a good ride!!

My son had a band concert tonight so no horse barn for us. It's our first day since Saturday to not see Gatsby and I miss him. We are going Friday, Saturday, and Sunday though! Also, my daughter was sweet enough to give me a cold. I woke up at 4 a.m. (I can't sleep when I'm getting sick) and was tired all day...in the afternoon the sneezing started and I knew I was screwed. Geez. Hopefully it's short.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Trailer made it home this evening.
I am too sore and tired to say much more.

Camping Commentary coming on Monday!
It is our coggins clinic and Spring Dance.

Night All:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Maryland Rider said:


> Trailer made it home this evening.
> I am too sore and tired to say much more.
> 
> Camping Commentary coming on Monday!
> It is our coggins clinic and Spring Dance.
> 
> Night All:


Can't wait to see pictures!! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Anita, they would fire you for failing a breathing test?
> 
> .


Yes they can, doesn't mean they will. Just another worry for me. More of a worry that my scores were so low. Will have to see what I can do about that. O2 sat is always good, so wasn't really expecting such a low score. Rather a bummer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: Love the new Avatar! Gatsby will miss you too. Especially the carrots. You have bought stock in carrots, right? 

*Greentree*: You are riding so much! The weather is awesome right now, good you are taking advantage of every minute

*Phantom*: George looks ready for anything! Wonderful videos. Found your riding buddy Lani yesterday. Had a good talk and praised Brimstone. Accidently told him that I preferred red horses and he was offended, lol. 

Going back Saturday but have to work today.


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: Love the new Avatar! Gatsby will miss you too. Especially the carrots. You have bought stock in carrots, right?


Thanks! I know my avatar is blurry but that's what happens when your 11-year-old takes a pic with your phone. And maybe a blurry pic is better anyhow. It's artsy, right? :rofl:

Haven't bought carrots yet but we do have carrot treats, if that counts.  

Question on that topic: do you guys give your horses treats out of your hand? I do, but one of the riders @ our barn says she doesn't because then her horse nibbles at her hand. Gatsby will nuzzle her hands but he never bites. Is this a problem? 

Maryland, glad you got the trailer! Take pics! :loveshower:


----------



## Blue

I give treats from my hand. Sometimes I even go out just to give them a treat. Let's them know that life isn't all about working. If they nose around my hands or pockets and I don't have anything, then they just leave me alone. I do have one that's pretty greedy and he has to be watched. 

*Anita*, I just assumed that your test was so low because you had been so sick recently. I know it's been a month since I first got sick and I'm still not completely cleared up. Didn't they take that into account?


----------



## Celeste

*AnitaAnn
*
What about the Americans with Disabilities Act?

What about all the federal anti discrimination laws?

Federal law supersedes state law in every case. Sounds like a nice law suit. 

Also, with your credentials, you can get a great job anywhere. I would highly consider finding a friendlier place to work.


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Two different types of mandatory testing I was required to take. I just combined them in one day.
> 
> The first was required within 24 hours of the injury. That was a urine test. If an employee ever fails a urine test, not only would it be grounds for immediate dismissal, but the employee could be turned down for treatment for any injuries.
> 
> I was not worried at all about not passing that test! I never take any narcotics and always wear gloves when administering any iv medications.
> 
> The other test I had to take was a breathing test. I had flunked one earlier in the year and had to do a retake. I flunked that one too :sad:
> 
> My workplace did not make everyone take that test, but everyone over 50 seemed to have to take it. Plus anyone that listed any breathing problems. Since I have asthma, I had to take it.
> 
> I am concerned about loosing my job because I failed the breathing test twice. I live in a state that is a "right to work" state. That may sound pro employee but it is the opposite.
> 
> In a "right to work" state, an employee can be fired for any reason at all. There is no recourse for the employee. We have no other laws that cover employees. We have no attorneys that will represent an employee because there is no law that protects them. Zero. None, nothing.
> 
> I could walk into work tomorrow and be fired because I have brown hair. Seriously that can happen and is entirely legal. Most people here are in constant fear that they will loose their job.
> 
> It is hard enough to keep a job when you are healthy. If an employee is costing the company money, like with poor health, they tend to get fired.
> 
> The only law that is any sort of protection here is the Federal law that makes discrimination based on race, sex, or religion illegal. Might be a Federal law age discrimination too, not sure about that one. Any of these would be very difficult to prove though.


I used to work in H/R in a right-to-work state; there are some laws that should cover this; including the Age Discrimination Act; most companies are very careful about dismissing employees because they want to avoid any potential liability.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> *AnitaAnn
> *
> What about the Americans with Disabilities Act?
> 
> What about all the federal anti discrimination laws?
> 
> Federal law supersedes state law in every case. Sounds like a nice law suit.
> 
> Also, with your credentials, you can get a great job anywhere. I would highly consider finding a friendlier place to work.


Work is fine, just have to be prepared. Asthma is not a disability under the law. Already checked into that. I just like to be prepared. It is worrisome right now.

Sorry to get everyone worried. Right now job is fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> I used to work in H/R in a right-to-work state; there are some laws that should cover this; including the Age Discrimination Act; most companies are very careful about dismissing employees because they want to avoid any potential liability.


Exactly right. They are very careful. I have just been noticing people leaving that have Health problems. Goes right along with aging. 

But let me repeat, job is fine. I am more worried about lung function than my job. 

Sorry to worry everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

AA, did you have a good time at the ride? Did you get to meet Cristo? Were there a lot of horses?


----------



## SwissMiss

*Jan*, I feed treats by hand as well. Heck, initially I was tickled that she would even _take_ treats from me :wink: I still vividly remember the early days when I had her, bucket with food in hand, and my hungry horse wouldn't get closer than 3 yards to me :sad:

Now she normally gets a treat for standing quietly to put the halter on - but as often as she gets one I "forget" to give her one, and she is not pestering me. I am ok with her touching my treat pocket (always L pocket:wink with her nose, but trying to nibble or self-service is a no-no.

Whatever you feel comfortable with and your horse is not getting nippy


----------



## Happy Place

Jan my horse didn't even know what treats were! He wouldn't take an apple, carrot or commercial horse treats and he is a chow hound! Now he takes them and occasionally gets mouthy about it. Once that happens, the treats stop. He is getting a bit better but sometimes forgets his manners.

The crazy wind finally died down but it's chilly. It's only going to be in the 30s this weekend. As long as we don't get more rain or snow, I will be happy. The paddock is so gross. mud and standing water in front of the gate and about 10 yards out all along the fence. After that it's grassy. I squish down to mid calf when I walk in to get him! Can't wait for that stuff to dry up.


----------



## greentree

My horses get treats when they are done. They all stand untied in the aisle (I take the bridle off, then the saddle, then give them a treat, then put the halter on), so they are "naked" for a while, to further reinforce that "ground tie". I have no treat muggers....

I remember back when I boarded there were always a LOT of rules to keep the playing field level in the barn, you know? Those of us with horses at home don't have to play those games. So many "rules" applied to horses are mostly to make some people feel better.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: welcome back! I like the new name. Hope it sticks.

*MR*: must have trailer pics!!

*Greentree*: glad you have been getting good rides in. Pics!!

*AA*: so glad you found Lani. Has to laugh at the red horses comment as _all_ kathy's horses are red, so brim is surrounded by chestnut. :wink:

*Jan*: I feed treats by hand, but insist the horses are polite about it and not mugging me. 


DH has a board meeting retreat for the PA Builders Association this weekend. While he spent the day in meetings, I got to spend some time hiking. I did 7 miles on some fun trails - wish I had the horses. Now we have the fancy smancy dinner (which involves me wearing a dress, ugh).


----------



## Jan1975

Swiss Miss, your horse sounds like quite the character. :lol:

HP, that's sad that Moz didn't know what treats were!! Glad he's living the spoiled live now.

Greentree, it's not a barn rule at all. Just something one of the other boarder does. She wasn't suggesting I do it. I just wondered if maybe I was making a treat error. I think I'll continue w/ treats unless it becomes a problem.

Phantom, I want to see the dressed up pic! 

I'm in bed with a pile of blankets and a fever. NOT FUN. I wanted to ride Gatsby tonight too. Blah.


----------



## corgi

I actually have a horsey post!

Hubby and I had our first Friday night ride of the season. It was so nice to ride without a jacket, in the sunshine, after work.
Since I have only ridden bareback in 2016, Isabella was saddled for the first time this year.
She was super spooky tonight. The farmer next door has a 2 day old calf who was lost over by the farm's fenceline and was crying for his Momma. Isabella did not like the baby cow at all. We had 3 pretty substantial spooks. Guess we won't be team penning any time soon. LOL
That set the stage for her to be on edge and I had to end up doing serpentines until she got her mind back in the right place. It is amazing how well this technique works for her. hubby joined us with Blue and he liked the way Blue started to relax as well.

After the ride, we put the horses in the arena to graze while we ate pizza and the baby cow cries were really freaking Isabella out. She was running the arena fence and looking at me like "please get me out of here". So, I went and got her to take her back to her field. On the way, she resembled a kite. :icon_rolleyes:
Seriously, she was a giraffe. Head all high, all stressed out. I think I have some work to do.

I can tell I havent been in the saddle for a while. My knees were really feeling it. But it hurts so good!

Oh, and I wore my helmet tonight. I am pretty sure I have a mild concussion from last weekend's blow to my head down in the crawlspace. I am still feeling the effects so I didn't want to take any chances. Plus, it matched my shirt. LOL
It was a very good day. One of the best in a while.

And I came up with a riding goal for this summer.

I want to jump. Just a small cross rail. And not on either of my horses. Isabella is too stiff and Blue is too crazy. The BO's arab will be perfect and she agreed to help me. The craziest part is I want to do it bareback because my balance is better that way than in an english saddle. So, anyway..that's my goal. Am I crazy? Is it a mid-life crisis???

Jan, congrats on your very first horse!
HP, I like Mosey!!!!
PH, I am about 40 away from where you broke down. 
AA- Please take care of yourself and see a doc about the breathing test.
MR- congrats on the trailer!
Blue, Eole, Greentree, TW, Nicker, Rick, Fearless, City Slicker, Celeste, TJ, VR, Ellen,..who am I forgetting?????? I am sorry if I forgot you. I am waving hi.

gotta figure out how to post a pic on the macbook


----------



## corgi

Did it work?


----------



## corgi

Aha! I missed Swiss Miss! Sorry! Waving hi to you!


----------



## Maryland Rider

*Shiitake happens.*

Dance, ride, and Sunday brunch cancelled due to weather, snow, etc...
No commentary but clinic is still in the am for the horses.
We will end up at home by noon tomorrow.
I have failed to get any pics so far.
Here is the exact same trailer though.








Not quite exact but very close.

I am still wiped out tonight.
After the clinic tomorrow it will be an R&R weekend for me.
Time to Grow some Corn now!

Night All:


----------



## greentree

Corgi, enjoyed reading about your ride! Loved the picture, and that green helmet is totally RAD!!!

PH, I wore a dress today, too!! We had a bridal shower for my Zumba teacher. I finally got to ride at about 4:30. I just took Lucy for a short ride in the woods, plus riding Penny bareback from the barn to the pasture.

It seems we are finally making progress on the weaning! Alaska is locked in the barn....Abby only whinnies about 3 times a day.


----------



## SwissMiss

corgi said:


> Aha! I missed Swiss Miss! Sorry! Waving hi to you!


:wave: Wow, you're good! I can never figure out who I am missing until a couple minutes later 
Nice pic of you and Isabella (?). Like the matching shirt and helmet!
And no, no mid-life crisis re jumping! Go for it, especially on a horse that will help you get there!!!

*Happy*, hopefully Moz sticks! Is indicative of relaxing and joyous rides 

*AA* Hope you had/have fun at yellowhammer! Would have been fun to go and have a look, but too far of a drive when I have to work :sad: Hope the weather is a bit better than here in Central MS!

*Phantom* So you don't like to wear a dress? Normally I head to the barn directly from work and sometimes my attire is a bit ... weird... As in, a nice work dress combined with rubber muck boots :rofl: Raya doesn't care (most of my dresses have pockets for treats) 

*Jan* sorry you caught the bug now as well! Plenty of grog and rest and hopefully you will feel better soon!
And yes, Raya is quite the character. That is probably why I fell in love with her! Because when I was looking for a horse, she only checked 1 box of my wishlist (how she rides). She was all business and nothing else, jumped as far away as possible if you tried to pet her, hated grooming, almost impossible to catch and simply not interested in human interaction. On top of that she was too tall, too lanky, too young, wrong sex and the wrong color :eek_color: But the moment I sat on her, she made me feel safe and taken care of :loveshower:

Just as a warning, I need to vent/rant/complain a bit... Just stop reading here if you don't want to hear me whining :wink:

This week was one of those weeks where stuff simply goes awry. We are at the moment drowning in work, so I am back to 7 days per week:sad: Then DS was sick Monday and Tuesday, so our tech and I got only the most urgent stuff done... Guess what, the tech's kiddo gets the flu (poor kiddo, he's still a toddler ) Tuesday and she is out for the rest of the week... So now I'm doing the work of 2 people, preparing a lecture that I gave today (eek! I'm not used to that! :eek_color. Then during the storm yesterday my car flooded (no idea why, must be a leak somewhere), as well as today, and today I found huge bald patches on Raya's neck and shoulder  Last Tuesday when I groomed her thoroughly the last time, there was no sign of rain rot  For sure the daily thunderstorms, high temps and high humidity combined with winter fuzz and liberal application of mud created a great breeding ground...

Guess MTG will be my fragrance for a while :wink:

Phew, now I feel better! Thanks for letting me rant here!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys,
Jan, Gatsby looks sweet! Treats are an individual thing. I very rarely treat my two, because it brings out Boston's pushy side. Treats are mostly reserved for when the hoof trimmer is here. I think Rose like to "comfort eat"

HP, Mosey sounds like a good name, I like it! Sounds very muddy there though.

MR, nice looking rig! Lots of camping trips in your future I think.

AA, hope the breathing sorts itself out. Asthma can be shiitake! 

Phantom, great results in your rides, well done. And yes, we need dress pics!

Still no riding here. I've decided I'm a big chicken! 
Tomorrow is pony club for DD. The friend who owns the horse isn't going this time, so I have to drive over and trailer him to the club meet, then home after. Could be interesting, it's been nearly two years since I had to trailer a horse...hope he behaves himself! I'll give myself plenty of time, because I'll be driving like he is made of glass!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Morning all!

Roaddy wanted me to to share this with all you chicken lovers. It was a post from FB, so I couldn't get a link. Here is what it said.

*GOT CHICKENS? Emptying a few cans of corn into a muffin tray, adding water & then freezing it is a very small act of kindness. On hot days, it'll mean the world to the chickens! Pecking away at an ice block to finally be rewarded with a cold corn kernel is a great way to help them keep cool!*

No stories here to tell.

MR, LOVE the new rig. 

Jan, so happy you got the new horse. I was hoping you would! 

Have a great day.

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Jan1975

Hi NM! You've been hiding lately. Lots of school work? 

VR, good luck w/ the trailering! 

SwissMiss, you've had a tough week! I hope you get a nice break soon. Sick kids have a way of really throwing a wrench into things. Your stories of Raya :rofl: I get it, though...sometimes you just KNOW even though the boxes aren't all checked. I know Gatsby isn't the best horse as far as conformation, and I was so nervous about buying a horse when I don't own a place to keep him, but I just love him and I had to do it. I'm sure once you did connect w/ Raya that made it all the more glorious!! 

Greentree, still waiting for a pic of the car, unless I missed it. I'm glad the weaning is going well. 

Corgi, love your pic! You look great & I agree the helmet + shirt look awesome, and they even coordinate nicely w/ your reins & saddle pad. Good job. It's important to look stylish while riding right?  Glad you were able to get a ride in!

Maryland, that is a really nice trailer!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, did you have a good time at the ride? Did you get to meet Cristo? Were there a lot of horses?


There are a lot of entries, 220 by Thursday at 4pm with more rolling in all the time. Campground was very full when I left Thursday night. One rig was so big it had to park in the day riders parking because it couldn't get through between the trees. 

Only found one person from Alabama, and that was a mule rider who got d/q. Not sure he really knew what was involved. 

Met several riders from Georgia, otherwise everyone was quite some distance from here. Everyone very busy so didn't want to get in anyone's way. 

Did not meet Cristo, sorry. May be here, just not sure. 

There were *no* spectators, so I felt really out of place. Hung around with Lani for a bit, but she had many things to do too and really didn't need any help so I left. 

There was a mobile tack store there which was really interesting. The owner said I could set out some saddles for sale, so I drove home to get some. Thought about it all the way home and decided I couldn't turn any loose just yet. :icon_rolleyes: 

Will post some pictures later. Need to go to the bank for more $$ then decide if I want to head back out to the Yellowhammer. I am interested to hear what some thought of our trails. A few I over heard said they were harder than expected and no where to get any real speed due to lots of switchbacks.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: sorry to hear about your crazy week. Hope work calms down and that ray a doesn't have rain rot. 

*MR*: snow stinks! Was looking forward to camping commentary, esp with the new rig.

*Green tree*: can't believe the baby is big enough for weaning. Need pics!

*AA*: was the rig that was too big red? If so, that was likely Steve Rojeck, who is a legend in the sport (and a super nice man). Nice that Teddy offered to let you display some saddles, but too funny that you didn't want to!


No dressed up pics from me. Only took one pic last night:


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH had the last meeting this morning, so after breakfast I thought I would hike to the overlook I didn't get to yesterday. Got about a half mile from the hotel and it started snowing.  I kept hiking anyway. After what seemed like an endless climb (really it was 2.5 miles and about 900 ft elevation gain), I got there. View would have been better yesterday without snow! :icon_rolleyes:

Now I am waiting for DH to finish so we can start the 3 hour drive. Least it's not supposed to snow at home.


----------



## Maryland Rider

We seen flakes at the clinic.
Now at home and a steady slow rain at present.
Horses did well but the walker didn't like the shots too much.
After a little spinning all was well.

Celebrated last night with a trip to Famous Dave's
Topped off with a Stella.








Trailer really is in the driveway.
Haven't found much wrong, minor items.
Hinge pins on the windows for the horses need some love.
Interior is immaculate, wife wants a TV today and some linens for the mattress.


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> Your stories of Raya :rofl: I get it, though...sometimes you just KNOW even though the boxes aren't all checked. I know Gatsby isn't the best horse as far as conformation, and I was so nervous about buying a horse when I don't own a place to keep him, but I just love him and I had to do it. I'm sure once you did connect w/ Raya that made it all the more glorious!!


While I was looking for a horse, I tried to be "smart" about it :wink: I saw Raya advertised on fb, but dismissed her by her pics. I know you shouldn't judge by appearance, but I simply didn't like her. Then I visited a former breeder (and by now I call her my friend ), because they had some geldings they were considering to sell. So I went there and we chatted about what I am looking for and out of the blue she told me I should look at a palomino mare she knows... Small world 

And I met Raya, told myself I don't like her, and she did nothing to prove me otherwise :wink: But since I was already there, I decided to just try to touch her all over and give some scratches... And suddenly she stopped shaking and had that tiny spark of curiosity in her eyes - and I was lost 

You are right, the first time she pricked her ears when I called her, I almost cried She is still very cautious around humans, but she tries to please. I am sure she will give all she has (and more), once she fully trusts me... Still a long journey, that will never be boring :cheers:


----------



## greentree

Swiss....Kudo used to move me to tears! His family was picked up near Ft. Worth by the humane society. Some cowboy "broke" him to ride, then one of the sheriffs got him, then she hurt her back, and she sold him to a woman at my friend's barn. This woman did not ride, but wanted to wander around the barnyard. 
Everyone like this needs a newly gelded feral 8 yo Arabian that has only been ridden by a cowboy, right? They decided he was MEAN.
Mean horses cower in the back of their stall and quiver, don't they? 
So yeah, I cried when my friend sent this.....an 8 yo girl that he he totally trusted, becoming the series champion in a baby green mini horse trial series.....


----------



## Jan1975

Swiss Miss, and the best part is, you know she trusts YOU. Such a special relationship! I love that story. You need to post more pics of her. 

Phantom, I guess I will forgive you for no dressed-up pic.  Have a safe drive home!

Maryland, enjoy that fancy trailer! It looks great!

We spent over two hours at the barn today. We got there a bit early for my son's lessons, snuggled Gatsby a bit, then gave him a bath after the lesson. I can't even tell you all how happy I am with our decision to buy him. I also found out the days that he's being used for lessons for the other woman (Tues. & Thurs.). We will try to not ride those days so he gets ridden more days a week instead of twice in one day. I added some pics in our we bought a horse thread.


----------



## Happy Place

Pardon the helmet hair :dance-smiley05:


----------



## Blue

*Maryland*, really a nice trailer. Congrats!

*Phantom*, what did I miss? Slinky?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, what did I miss? Slinky?


I was away at a silly board meeting weekend with my DH. They have a fancy smancy dinner the final night - one that involves dressing up. People here asked for pics of me dressed up, but I didn't take any. Only pic I took was of the table when we arrived, as I found it hysterical.. apparently one sponsor thinks builders are overgrown children, as each place setting had a slinky! And let me tell you how many people _were_ playing with those slinkies (slinkys?) during the long and boring speeches! :wink:


----------



## Maryland Rider

Happy Place said:


> Pardon the helmet hair :dance-smiley05:


Helmet hair is a good thing. Doing what we know best!

The women (wife&daughter) have been in the trailer for hours.
New TV, queen sheets, etc... I may not see them until tomorrow.
They are quite excited at this point, 3rd night for them sleeping in the trailer, in the driveway.

I am all alone in the house.
Quiet is good.
Growing some Corn!

Night All:


----------



## Blue

phantomhorse13 said:


> I was away at a silly board meeting weekend with my DH. They have a fancy smancy dinner the final night - one that involves dressing up. People here asked for pics of me dressed up, but I didn't take any. Only pic I took was of the table when we arrived, as I found it hysterical.. apparently one sponsor thinks builders are overgrown children, as each place setting had a slinky! And let me tell you how many people _were_ playing with those slinkies (slinkys?) during the long and boring speeches! :wink:


Hilarious! We're in commercial plumbing..... it's all a sand box right?

*Maryland*, I don't know if I'm a little jealous of you for a little alone time, or your wife and daughter for the excitement of a new LQ! We need more pics!


----------



## Jan1975

Maryland, love that they've been sleeping out there! So cute! 

Phantom, that's hilarious about the slinky. I guess people don't really grow up; they just get bigger. :lol:

Love the pics, HP! Helmet hair & all!


----------



## VickiRose

Well, we just got home from pony club. 

Successful trailering both ways, not so successful on the horse loading, but we got there eventually!

DD, had a weird day, lots of crying before she even got on the horse, then more tears in the first lesson, then an unplanned canter (she was anxious and "over cued" to go into trot), stayed on and got control after a bit, then more tears, then yet again more tears when I told her I expected her to to the second lesson too. 

Second lesson was in a group of four that had either naughty pony problems or rider problems. A few more tears when he wouldn't go over the trot poles, but a very good instructor that encouraged her and pushed her, to make him behave. Ended with a happy horse and a happier, more confident rider (finally!)

Really proud of her, that in spite of all of the tears, she pushed herself through it and ended up achieving what she wanted! 

Am now emotionally exhausted, tired and sunburnt. Will need corn tonight!


----------



## VickiRose

Phantom, the slinky is hilarious. Next time, they should do Lego!

Jan, I'm so happy that you are happy with Gatsby! 

HP, for some reason I couldn't see the photo, but helmet hair means riding, so well done

MR, I love the trailer, but I could never drive it! You'll be camping in luxury this season!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Just a quick pop in as I know there were a few of you who have followed Piper's journey through puppy school. 

We just finished our fifth class, this one a therapy dog class. We've worked long and hard and yesterday Piper earned her Therapy Dog International certificate. She is now an official therapy dog.  Only three out of the five of us passed the test. 

She did really well. I'm super excited and super proud. We've already been asked to join the therapy dog team to their next event. 

After the testing there was a puppy party where we got to play games and practice on different apparatuse. It was a fun morning.


----------



## Jan1975

VR, glad you daughter pushed through even though she was upset. Lessons are so much more valuable when you have to work through something & succeed! Hopefully this will make her more confident for next time.

NM, so cool about Piper!!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> ... Only pic I took was of the table when we arrived, as I found it hysterical.. apparently one sponsor thinks builders are overgrown children, as each place setting had a slinky! And let me tell you how many people _were_ playing with those slinkies (slinkys?) during the long and boring speeches! :wink:


I can assure you, I would have been one of them  I agree with *Vicki* though, some blocks of Lego would be more appropriate (and fun)


*Happy* awesome pics! Your happy smile says it all 

*MR* Nice trailer! I would probably "test" it as well in the driveway first :wink:

*Vicki* mission accomplished, it seems Helping kids push through is harder than having to push yourself! And yay for trailering! That is a skill I still have to learn. Planning on doing some driving with just the truck and trailer before considering loading a horse :wink:

*Jan* you sound still over the moon with Gatsby! Let's keep it that way:cowboy:

*Anita* I actually had to chuckle when you mentioned you couldn't let go of your saddles :wink:

*Greentree* Yes, mean horses stay in the back of their stall and quiver  Glad Kudo found "his" special person.

I think yesterday was a first: Raya seemed to enjoy some grooming mg::happydance: Even though her winter fur is very short, it is thick and pretty "prickly" and comes off like crazy. Normally she is still a bit squirmy and gives me the "I-don't-like-that look", but yesterday she even pushed a bit in the curry or my hands :loveshower:
Her bald spots look pretty awful (two hands each in size), but it is all smooth skin underneath and around... So maybe it's not rain rot, but she was just itching a lot and scratched it off? One can hope, right? Nevertheless, I applied MTG, very much to her dismay:wink: No wonder she didn't linger after I released her in the pasture


----------



## SwissMiss

*Nicker* yay for Piper! Great accomplishment!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: Pictures are great, helmet hair is minor thing. Like the new name Mosey, maybe it will stick. 

*VickieRose*: Successful trailering and successful riding by your DD. Goals met for the day  

Hope your DD next ride is not so stressful

*Nicker*: Good to hear from you! Pipes looks so proud of herself! Congratulations!! :thumbsup:

Is Jay ok? 

*MR*: Trailer looks great from the outside. Sorry your ride was cancelled. Snow in March is a pain! 

Can't wait to see what your ladies did to the inside

*Phantom*: Slinky is hilarious! At first I thought it was the dinner...that and a roll...:rofl:

*Swiss*: Sounds like you fell in love with Raya on first sight  very sweet story

*Corgi*: love the picture of you and Isabella! Green looks fun! 

Good to hear Isabella is recovered from her falls. No reason why you can't jump; I heard of a man that started jumping in his 70's


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Yellowhammer 2016*

Yellowhammer update

First visited the Yellowhammer on Thursday where I met several people. Had to work Friday but came back Saturday. Was expecting more riders because the fun ride was scheduled in addition to the 25 & 50. But, found the campground a lot _less_ crowded. Many folks had left, including Phantom's riding buddy Lani. Was told she pulled out Friday evening. 

Suspect the trails were harder than expected. Several there mentioned being DQ'd. Many folks were packing up and driving out Saturday. Was a bit sad to see so many leaving :sad: 

I was once again the only spectator there. The way the trails are located, there is only a short section that is near a road. Did find a couple of riders from Alabama, including some with really gorgeous Mustangs! They are from Chelsea, but didn't get names. Forgot to get a picture of them until they were headed back out on the trail so only got a rear shot :icon_rolleyes:

cont


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Yellowhammer 2016*

In the above picture is also a lady walking her two German Shorthaired Pointers. She was one of the volunteers and we spent some time chatting. 

She gave me lots of tips and encouragement. Pointed out Cristo to me, but he was very busy so I didn't try to speak to him. Can wait for another time. 

She had one of the better volunteer positions IMO; collecting the trail markers after the rides! 

Here she is headed out on her lovely spotted 5-gaited walker:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Yellowhammer 2016*

oops forgot the picture! I gave her a bag of carrots for her hard working horse

Behind her is the volunteer gathering spot, and food


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Yellowhammer 2016*

The weather was about perfect for the ride IMO. Was 66 and sunny on Thursday, Friday a little cooler, and Saturday in the 50's and overcast. Forecast was for rain Saturday, but except for a few sprinkles it didn't happen. Was glad about that because the trails are treacherous when a hard rain falls over really dry ground on our red clay. 

Found a rider with a Brenderup trailer! Was a bit jealous of all the room he has in his large Baron model! He is from Georgia and was riding a pretty Morgan mare. Finished in 9th place on Saturday's 50. Wish I could remember his name :icon_rolleyes:

Love his set-up!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Yellowhammer 2016*

A picture of riders heading to the pre-ride vet check on Thursday. Notice their clothes! Shorts when it is only 66 degrees? I was in my RIDE STRONG shirt, green like Corgi's, jeans, and a jacket, similar to the obviously southern lady with the white hair :biggrin:

Also the welcome sign. Notice the tacked on note for our HF friends *Eole* & *Koolio*


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Yellowhammer 2016*

Finally a couple of short videos. 

A short video of the jenny mule acting like a mule! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8Bz4gg_bBU







Riders heading out on the second loop right behind my car, Stu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IKH4qgCITk


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita* sounds like you had a good time!
Lucky the weather held up! And had to laugh about the shorts @ 66 degrees! A good way to recognize if someone is a Southerner or not, lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Anita* sounds like you had a good time!
> Lucky the weather held up! And had to laugh about the shorts @ 66 degrees! A good way to recognize if someone is a Southerner or not, lol


Shorts AND a sleeveless shirt when it is only 66 degrees and lots of shade? Brr


----------



## greentree

Yay for Piper!! Good dog!!

MR, that is a really nice trailer! 

AA, thanks for the pictures! Maybe we will come down there and ride! 

Swiss, several of my horses have bald spots in the same spots....sissy looks like hers are from scratching, but the others just have missing hair, from their stifles around to the rear. These are not horses who are pastured together, and Spirit, who has no contact with anyone!

It is raining here...I gardened all day yesterday...dividing and transplanting perennials, moving a couple of small bushes, pruning. I went to TSC to get Calf Manna for Alaska, but they were out, so I got rice bran, coco soya oil, and alfalfa pellets. What doesn't kill her is going to make her stronger, lol!! 

DH was going to work all weekend on the barn office. Ahem....3/4 of the way through the weekend, and no work. Oh well.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Shorts AND a sleeveless shirt when it is only 66 degrees and lots of shade? Brr


:rofl: I think I remember a comment of phantom on one of her FL rides  her in a T-shirt and the floridians in down coats :wink:
I have to laugh here when the temps "plummet" to 50  Apparently I'm NOT a true Southerner (yet).
But DS will pull out long-sleeved shirts and put the hood up when I am just considering a jacket :wink: He was born in the South :biglaugh:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Shorts AND a sleeveless shirt when it is only 66 degrees and lots of shade? Brr


That would have been me had I been there I suspect. :wink: Lani said she loved the trails and the ride staff/volunteers. She didn't ride the second day because Brim had gotten a rub the first day and she didn't want to turn it into a major issue. I suspect the forecast for rain likely ran a lot of people off, especially if the footing is known to get ugly with rain. I loved the add-on vet sign for Art, bet he laughed. I will be sure to tease him about it next weekend.


*greentree*: want to come up here and garden? things are starting to come up.. but not necessarily where I planted them last year. i am guessing squirrels rearranged things?! do you have that issue with your stuff? guess it will be exciting to see what comes up.. and where. :icon_rolleyes:


Today we had hoped to ride, but its just nasty outside. Cold, windy, damp and spitting snow off and on. So instead we did fun things like raked and picked up rocks. Had to run and pick up some feed for the steers, so took Mia when I went to drop it off.











Also, our sign of spring:











It's supposed to warm up as the week goes on, so may actually_ feel_ like spring soon! :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: exciting to have the trailer come out of storage! Take lots of pictures of your mystery garden. 

Is Mia wondering if Filet is coming on the next ride...

*Greentree*: I am always astounded at how much you get finished in a day, where do you get the energy from?


----------



## AnitaAnne

It was really cold and windy today. Temps started out in the mid 50's but have been dropping throughout the day. It is now in the upper 30's. The wind has been fierce and coming in sudden spirts. Very odd. 

I was planning to ride but Chivas was so wired up didn't think it would be a good idea. He isn't normally upset by the wind so not sure what is going on with that. 

I put them in their stalls tonight to eat hay. Figured it would just all blow away if I put the hay out in the pasture. Going to head back over there before I go to bed to let them back out. Or maybe in the morning. Not sure yet.


----------



## greentree

We are all in the same boat! It cleared to gorgeous here....right as I finished feeding. 

We expanded the roost in the coop this morning, using a leftover piece of railing off the deck. As soon as it warms back up, my chickies can leave the barn! 

I WISH I had energy, AA....I'm so much better online!!hahahaha!

DH is downloading my Garmin.....it has been acting kooky. It will not pick up the heart rate monitor anymore, and when the battery died, it would not shut off. The Garmin screen kept going off and coming back on with a beep. It is SO annoying that it takes 10 minutes to pick up the satellites, THEN tells me the battery is dead!!Me and this tech stuff just never get along.


----------



## greentree

COOLER.....I'm so much COOLER online!!!


----------



## Koolio

It looks like every had another busy weekend! Trail rides, puppy school, fancy dinners, helmet hair, fancy pads, pony club, new trailers... Whew!

The weather was nice here on the weekend. Saturday I had a chiropractors appointment early in the morning trying to get my head screwed on straight. I picked up groceries to cook for friends Saturday night and headed to the stable. I had a good ride on Himmy and then managed to ride both Sam and Koolio after I got home. I finished up with the horses just in time to shower and help DH make dinner for friends. After an evening of laughs and cards, I was pooped! 
Today I got to sleep in, but still managed to clean the oven, visit friends for coffee, got out to ride Himmy and fit in a ride again on both Koolio and on Sam. I finished the day off by harrowing both pastures, cleaning the barn, setting out my hay for the week and baking a batch of chocolate chip cookies. I think I will sleep good tonight!

I rode a couple of dressage tests on Himmy today. She was a little stinker a few times about moving forward from a halt, but did the rest very well. I still don't have a dressage saddle for her. I rode Koolio in the pasture at home and did some hill work and worked on getting him to lift his withers and tuck his chin. He was a good boy! Sam got to go out on a short hack, but just at the walk. At first he was pretty unsteady, but then started to lengthen his stride and felt much stronger once whe warmed up. I plan to either hand walk him or ride him a few times a week for 15-20 minutes to help him build up some muscle. Between his Cushings and winter, he's lost a lot of muscle and isn't very strong. At 25, he needs to build it back slow and steady, which I hope he can do. He's not too arthritic and still sound, so I am hopeful I will be able to get him back out on the trails again this year. He loves to go, and I'll have to trust him to tell me when he's ready to fully retire.

I also got confirmation this weekend that I am on a team of teachers that is going to Norway in August to do an energy camp with Norwegien teachers and students. I am so excited! I'll be in Oslo for a week so I hope to see some of Norway and visit my family there. I may extend my stay and go to Germany to see my daughter, unless she takes some time off and meets me in Norway. I am going to Germany in June, so we could meet up somewhere in Europe and make a holiday of it. In the meantime, I need to learn to speak at least a little bit of Norwegian!!

Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: hope the chiropractic helped; sounds like it did. Riding three horses two days in a row is great. 

Trip to Norway sounds awesome :loveshower: congratulations on being chosen


----------



## greentree

Koolio, congratulations!! Germany and Norway in one summer sounds just wonderful!

I have taken my little Buffy in for her spay appointment.... It is such a lovely morning. I want to ride, but wil have to go down the road to avoid the mud.
I let the "table rooster" out of the chicken tractor yesterday, because with all those pullets I have in the brooder, two roosters would be fine in the flock, but he took OFF and did not come back last night to coop...probably wound up on a coyote's table, instead of mine!


----------



## frlsgirl

I rode Miss Grumpy Pants yesterday; she was in a mood and has a bad case of ADHD. 

I tied her to the hitching post and walked away for a second to grab my grooming supplies; when I returned she had picked up an empty bucket and was swinging it around, so I took it away from her and proceed to groom her. She starts rummaging through my bag of supplies, so I move them. She tries to reach the trees so she can munch of leaves but the lead rope isn't long enough. I leave for a minute to grab my saddle and when I return she has managed to slide the rope to the edge of the post and was munching on leaves; there was fresh green grass under the tree which she desperately tried to reach but had stretched the lead rope to the max. I walked away to get the bridle. When I got back, her lead rope was still attached to the hitching post and she had wandered off and was munching on the fresh green grass under the tree! She has figured out that if she rubs her head on the post just right, she can unhook herself from the lead rope! 

She'll be seven in June; don't they eventually grow out of this stage? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Frlsgirl*, You still on cloud 9? Or has Ana aka Miss Grumpy Pants humbled you enough already? lol She sounds like such a doll - and very playful. Too smart for her own good, haha.
*Greentree*, Rooster may have met tragic end with coyotes, hahaa. Hope you get a ride in soon - I'm aiming for Friday.
*AA*, Still windy and cold? Today a freakish 50s after 100 degrees - that's Florida for you. Very crazy weather, glad I didn't pack my winter jacket b/c 50 degrees after 100 degrees is a bit drastic.

Sad we didn't get to our practice ride last week - but packing continues as we near the big moving day. I'll sneak in a lesson this Friday and trying to help BO with redoing his website but it's turning into a bit of a nightmare. As it turns out, we may be able to partial lease that cute pony for my Lila after all - if we can find another rider to partial lease, that would be ideal as the barn is getting stretched thin with number of horses. We were in Orlando over the weekend for short spring break getaway and luckily theme park not so crowded! Did I mention we have a baby Clydesdale at the barn where we ride?? I'll take pics and post soon, he's such a cutie!!

Hope everyone is having a good week - being back at work is rough right now but then I was sleeping in until 9 am every day, which is very rare nowadays!


----------



## greentree

frlsgirl said:


> I rode Miss Grumpy Pants yesterday; she was in a mood and has a bad case of ADHD.
> 
> I tied her to the hitching post and walked away for a second to grab my grooming supplies; when I returned she had picked up an empty bucket and was swinging it around, so I took it away from her and proceed to groom her. She starts rummaging through my bag of supplies, so I move them. She tries to reach the trees so she can munch of leaves but the lead rope isn't long enough. I leave for a minute to grab my saddle and when I return she has managed to slide the rope to the edge of the post and was munching on leaves; there was fresh green grass under the tree which she desperately tried to reach but had stretched the lead rope to the max. I walked away to get the bridle. When I got back, her lead rope was still attached to the hitching post and she had wandered off and was munching on the fresh green grass under the tree! She has figured out that if she rubs her head on the post just right, she can unhook herself from the lead rope!
> 
> She'll be seven in June; don't they eventually grow out of this stage? :icon_rolleyes:


Not Morgans.......lol.


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio, congrats on being chosen! That's amazing!

Fearless, she does look grumpy there. :lol: I think some horses are eternal 2-year-olds. :lol:

Maria, bummer that you didn't get to practice ride, but this move won't be going on forever! You'll have more time to ride soon!

Do you guys remember the tree we had trimmed a couple weeks ago? I got the bill, and it's literally TWICE as much as they quoted me. Close to $4k. I cried when he left. The ONLY good news is I didn't get the bill until after we bought Gatsby...had I known how much it was I probably would've waited on buying a horse. I'm still sick over it. I just paid $4k for something to be gone. It's more fun to pay money to GET something.


----------



## Maryland Rider

frlsgirl said:


> don't they eventually grow out of this stage? :icon_rolleyes:


Usually never outgrown.

I will take a bucket to work on the fence filled with some hand tools.
My horse will tip the bucket and pick up the hammer in his mouth.
I must chase to get it back.

Branch falls off tree and two of them are playing tug of war.
A lonely bucket is just as bad!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: Norway - what a fantastic opportunity!!

*greentree*: hope your rooster comes back and Buffy's spay goes uneventfully.

*fg*: some grow out of silliness like that.. some don't. too funny that she figured out how to unhook herself. i am sure she was starving. :wink:


Fairly boring day for me. I had hoped to ride, but the weather was not only chilly (high of 39F), but there was a raging cold wind that brought the real feel down into the teens. Call me a weenie, but I wasn't going outside if I didn't have to! Instead I got shopping and laundry and house cleaning done.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan*, $4k?! So sorry!! Do you have any documentation of original quote? You may be able to bring that price down as that may not reflect the actual agreement you had. How's Gatsby doing?
*Nicker*, Piper is too cute!! Congrats on therapy dog cert'n - that's a big deal!! We have therapy dogs come to my workplace almost weekly - it brings stress levels wayyyy down. So tempted to steal those therapy dogs...
*PH*, Some weather is made for chores....you probably ride in your sleep though. heehee
*Maryland* *Rider*, hahaa, you have to chase down for the hammer? Awesome. I'd get a horse just for the funny antics! 

So is pony club worth it for a 9 year old horse loving little girl? Or just stick with 4H? Found a local pony club but we're already 4H members - seems like a fun club but had no idea about pony club until recently.


----------



## Happy Place

Having trouble keeping up these days.
NM congrats to you and Piper!

Koolio- Norway wow! 

We have had several days of sunny 40 degree weather. Today was no exception. The pastures are finally drying out and beginning to green. When I got to the barn, there were so many horses laying down, asleep in the sun! Mosey was no exception. After a good grooming we walked around the farm a bit. I got a really cute little jog out of him as we headed up the drive way. I know he's got it in him! He was sound and comfy today. BOs said he was playing and rearing on Sunday. I think he is feeling good!

We have one more day of sunny 40s then rain and snow for a week! It figures, my spring break starts on Friday! Here is a couple pics from today.


----------



## Celeste

Jan1975 said:


> Do you guys remember the tree we had trimmed a couple weeks ago? I got the bill, and it's literally TWICE as much as they quoted me. Close to $4k.


I don't think that I would pay more than the quote. That is crazy. It sounds like somebody is trying to take advantage of you. Let them take it to court.


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste said:


> I don't think that I would pay more than the quote. That is crazy. It sounds like somebody is trying to take advantage of you. Let them take it to court.


I should have said estimate. And it was verbal. I was too stupid to ask for it in writing. I'm sure I have NO leg to stand on when I have just a verbal estimate. 

But in positive news, Gatsby is doing great. Saw him Sat. & Sunday. Gave him today off since we have a lesson tomorrow. 

HP, I LOVE those pics of Mosey sunbathing! What a cutie-pie.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan*, Not exactly true - if you had a verbal quote, you can dispute the invoice. I'd call to speak to manager or supervisor. 
*HP*, That's one happy sunbathing horse. You can easily see it in his face and body language.


----------



## Roadyy

MN17, Glad for you an Piper getting the certificate. You both worked very hard for it and earned it.

Dawn, sorry you aren't riding with the weather. You know I love your riding pics and the scenery.

HP, looks like he is enjoying the weather.


Celeste, hope things are going well for you. I haven't been on enough to see any updates on your daughter and the house ya'll fixed up for her.

Tracey, very excited for you and the Norway experience. I hope I am around to see the pics.


MR, I saw something about you getting a trailer and grooming the driveway to get it home. Have you posted pics yet,,where if you did?


Sunday I took part in a Wild West Show at the place we had the Halloween Haunted trail. I think I posted some pics of the town and the haunted trail as well as costumes I wore.

Here are a couple of pics to share of this weekend and some of the horses Heart took.


----------



## Twalker

Roadyy said:


> Sunday I took part in a Wild West Show at the place we had the Halloween Haunted trail. I think I posted some pics of the town and the haunted trail as well as costumes I wore.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics to share of this weekend and some of the horses Heart took.
> 
> View attachment 773530
> 
> 
> View attachment 773538
> 
> 
> View attachment 773546
> 
> 
> View attachment 773554
> 
> 
> View attachment 773562
> 
> 
> View attachment 773570
> 
> 
> View attachment 773578
> 
> 
> View attachment 773586
> 
> 
> View attachment 773594
> 
> 
> View attachment 773602


Great pics Roadyy. It looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone, Sorry I haven't posted for a while. I have been reading however.  Great ride reports and pics. I will get back into the posting swing of things.

I have been trying to get used to the new leasing schedule that was agreed upon. I still clean Lady's stall 3 times a week and I get to ride on Fridays. At first I didn't think it was going to work out. The girl leasing Lady the other days gets a little touchy when I am out at the barn but I think it is going well now. The new girl had surgery and will be off for a little while and the BO asked me to ride Lady this weekend also. I still get to enjoy about the same things I used to so I am happy.

Weather took a turn to cold again. Sure wish it would make up its mind hah.

Me and my DH are going to the Equine Affaire on the 9 April. We plan to be there all day and we have tickets for Fantasia. I can't wait.

Other than that things have been quite for me.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Roaddy*, Where was that Wild West show?? That looks like fun! Great pics.
*Twalker*, That's great you still get to lease Lady under new arrangement. 

Hoping to get our barn's website finally fixed but lady who created it/owns domain is not cooperating at all. Groupon giving barn owner a real headache about outdated price listing of lessons, etc. Wish they'd be a little understanding these things can take time - esp. when someone else refuses to work with you on current website. I really want to help our barn gain great online presence - it's such a fun, family-friendly place to ride, board, etc.


----------



## Roadyy

It is in Marianna,Fl.


----------



## frlsgirl

Roadyy – great pictures; it literarily looks like you stepped back in time!


Twalker – Equine Affair? Isn’t that where Double Dan Horsemanship does their show? I love them!


CitySlicker – that’s so nice of you to help the barn out with the website!


Jan1975 – 4k for a tree trim? That must have been one heck of a tree!


Maryland Rider – glad to hear that your horses are just as silly!


Happy Place – I love the picture of him sleeping in the dirt! It’s like he’s saying “my life is so hard; I must lay down now!”


Phantom – excess wind can make riding just miserable so I totally get it!


Greentree – you must have experience with Morgans? Lol. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve heard this phrase “Let me tell you what your horse did today….!”


----------



## Blue

*Jan*, I agree. A verbal quote, although merely an estimate, shows intent. If the final invoice is so far out of line as to be a hardship, you do have a legitimate complaint. Call your local BBB or corporation commission and see what the laws say.


----------



## Happy Place

I would definately argue that price on the tree! That's outrageous.

Roadyy- Glad you stopped in, we miss you! Pics are great.

We had a lovely day today. Got up to 55. It rained for about 10 minutes before I left work, then the sun came out. I had a great ride and had time to work on Mosey's mane. That thing is so thick! I sprayed it down with detangler and got to pickin! He didn't mind one bit. 

Here he is giving me the "cute enough for a cookie" look!









We have only been doing walk trot but today, OMG I ache all over! Knees, hips feet, back ouch! Even my tail bone is sore. I fell on it years ago and every once in a while it give me trouble. It is not fun getting old and still feeling like you can do it all! I could barely swing my leg over when it was time to dismount. Time for some Ibuprofen and put my feet up!


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, a mane that thick I keep it braided. Keeps untangling down to a minimum.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: I hope you are able to speak with a manager, as I agree that doubling the price is crazy. I would want an explanation.

*Rick*: loved the pics. that show looks like a ton of fun.

*HP*: glad you got some saddle time, even if your muscles might not be! Mosey is so cute. I loved the napping pics.


I got George out with Gina and her new horse today. You would have thought George had never seen a strange horse before in his life with the way he was acting. He was all puffy and jiggy and then was spooking at anything and everything. :icon_rolleyes:





























George is lucky I had an appointment this evening or we might still be out there looking for his brain!!


----------



## greentree

O my gawd..I feel so fit...LOL...just got back from doing close to 8 miles on the bicycle at the Corvette race track! I have not ridden a bike in....at least...20 years.
I'll let you all know how I feel about the danger thing tomorrow!!

Frlsgrl...I have worked with 5 Morgans, and owned 3. JR is the only one that I have really clicked with. Love him, but he takes the entire window out of my barn...very mechanically inclined for a Mennonite horse!


----------



## NickerMaker71

Twalker said:


> Me and my DH are going to the Equine Affaire on the 9 April. We plan to be there all day and we have tickets for Fantasia. I can't wait.
> 
> Other than that things have been quite for me.


Twalker, I'll be there too! 

Thanks everyone for the congrats, I am still on cloud 9. Yes, Roaddy, we did work long and hard on that. Five puppy classes, a total of 25 weeks, and LOTS of hours in between. We even hit the front page of the local paper! :happydance:

Didn't think it could get any busier here.....but it has. Not much horse time, plus the weather hasn't been real nice.

My day yesterday....up at 4:00 to finish some grading. Work all day. Zoom out of work early for a 3:30 doc appointment I HAD to have b/c of new insurance.  

On the way to doc, hay guy called said he had a truck load for me. Called him as I left doc's to meet me at barn. Stopped at Subway to get some dinner for myself.

Got to barn, hay guy there, mom's DH is trudging out to barn. "YOu should have called and told me you had a load coming." (me flipping him the finger in my head) Hay guy says, "Sorry it was spur of the moment." He looks sheepishly at me. I say, "He's always that way. LAZY." I told Lazy A$$ that I didn't call b/c I could unlock gates myself, I don't need his &^^$ help. :angrily_smileys: (no profanity except in my head, I always just grin and make him look like the A$$) It all worked out. THey only brought like 30 bale. He is such a jerk! I seriously didn't want or need his help. I don't know why he feels he has to come out. Grrrr I REALLY dislike him. I told my mother how he acted, and she told me I should have told him to go to......:rofl::rofl: No love loss there! :biggrin:;-)

Fed and watered, switched boots (this is all in dress clothes) and headed back out to work for a nego meeting. It's now 5:45. We meet with the board at 6:00. My dinner has to wait.

Sit in with board for 1 hour. Sit and talk with team for 1 hour. (get to finally eat). With blurry eyes, I head home. Dog had me up TWICE to pee! :frown: I'm SO tired..........

OK, I can make it.....it's technically my Thursday. Then 4 days off! I can make it....I can make it.......:wink:

Koolio, CONGRATS on the trip! Wow!!

Happy Hump day all!

RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


----------



## Roadyy

Good Morning all...


Got out to the new pasture again yesterday to get the fence stile done before dark. I have enjoyed these since the first one I ever used. I have since researched some different designs and think I will do it differently on my own pasture.










Here are some more pics of the horses Heart took for your viewing pleasure.



























Here is a section of our driveway to the house.


----------



## Jan1975

Roady you have so many great pics! Love the fence too. 

NM, today is my Thursday too, woohoo! Do you have next week off? We do. Glad you're back on here. I've missed your posts! Funny about the hay. Some people are so uptight. :lol:

Greentree, great job on the bike ride! How's your butt feeling this a.m.? :lol:

HP, Mosey is cuter in every pic I see. Love him! I'm so happy the two of you found each other.

I have an announcement: I've had a breakthrough in posting and my leg position (I used to have trouble with my legs swinging forward). I've started using my son's saddle, which is an inch smaller seat (16 or 16.5), so maybe it's that, or maybe I'm just getting used to Gatsby...whatever it is, I'm so happy! It feels less awkward now. I can't even tell you how infatuated I am with this horse.


----------



## frlsgirl

Ana had an accident last night. I feel so bad. I was lunging her, she spooked; next thing I know she's on the ground. She jumped back up and I was able to calm her down enough to get her untangled from all her lunging gear. 

I'm so glad she listened to me and let me untangle her. Otherwise she could have gotten seriously injured. 

She came right over to me like she was saying "OMG, MOM! What just happened?!?" 

I hand walked her through the arena for a bit because I was trying to assess the damage while calming both of us down and I also wanted to make sure that she's not scared of the arena. 

Her left knee is a little banged up so I took her into the new and still scary wash stall to hose her leg. Poor thing was shaking like a leaf but complied with the help of well timed carrots. 

BO walked up and I had her check over Ana; I was worried that she hurt her tongue but couldn't find any evidence. 

I turned her out for a few minutes because I was hoping she would roll but she couldn't find a good spot; she did give a good shake and blew her nose so hopefully that was enough to cleanse herself from the experience.

Took her to her stall and did a few carrot stretches to make sure she can still move her body ok. 

BO will text me this morning to see how she's doing and then I'm going back out after work for a little PT. 

Still trying to exhale. This was so scary.


----------



## Blue

*Fearless*, that is scary. What caused her to spook?


----------



## Twalker

NickerMaker71 said:


> Twalker, I'll be there too!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the congrats, I am still on cloud 9. Yes, Roaddy, we did work long and hard on that. Five puppy classes, a total of 25 weeks, and LOTS of hours in between. We even hit the front page of the local paper! :happydance:
> 
> Didn't think it could get any busier here.....but it has. Not much horse time, plus the weather hasn't been real nice.
> 
> My day yesterday....up at 4:00 to finish some grading. Work all day. Zoom out of work early for a 3:30 doc appointment I HAD to have b/c of new insurance.
> 
> On the way to doc, hay guy called said he had a truck load for me. Called him as I left doc's to meet me at barn. Stopped at Subway to get some dinner for myself.
> 
> Got to barn, hay guy there, mom's DH is trudging out to barn. "YOu should have called and told me you had a load coming." (me flipping him the finger in my head) Hay guy says, "Sorry it was spur of the moment." He looks sheepishly at me. I say, "He's always that way. LAZY." I told Lazy A$$ that I didn't call b/c I could unlock gates myself, I don't need his &^^$ help. :angrily_smileys: (no profanity except in my head, I always just grin and make him look like the A$$) It all worked out. THey only brought like 30 bale. He is such a jerk! I seriously didn't want or need his help. I don't know why he feels he has to come out. Grrrr I REALLY dislike him. I told my mother how he acted, and she told me I should have told him to go to......:rofl::rofl: No love loss there! :biggrin:;-)
> 
> Fed and watered, switched boots (this is all in dress clothes) and headed back out to work for a nego meeting. It's now 5:45. We meet with the board at 6:00. My dinner has to wait.
> 
> Sit in with board for 1 hour. Sit and talk with team for 1 hour. (get to finally eat). With blurry eyes, I head home. Dog had me up TWICE to pee! :frown: I'm SO tired..........
> 
> OK, I can make it.....it's technically my Thursday. Then 4 days off! I can make it....I can make it.......:wink:
> 
> Koolio, CONGRATS on the trip! Wow!!
> 
> Happy Hump day all!
> 
> RIDE STRONG!:gallop:


Nickers - Me and the DH will be in seats 9 and 10 for Fantasia. I am so excited. It has been years since I have gone to the Equine Affaire.

I bet you are glad the day is over. I think I would have died mid day if I had that much going on. Hope it gets better and you get to ride soon.


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> Ana had an accident last night. I feel so bad. I was lunging her, she spooked; next thing I know she's on the ground. She jumped back up and I was able to calm her down enough to get her untangled from all her lunging gear.
> 
> I'm so glad she listened to me and let me untangle her. Otherwise she could have gotten seriously injured.
> 
> She came right over to me like she was saying "OMG, MOM! What just happened?!?"
> 
> I hand walked her through the arena for a bit because I was trying to assess the damage while calming both of us down and I also wanted to make sure that she's not scared of the arena.
> 
> Her left knee is a little banged up so I took her into the new and still scary wash stall to hose her leg. Poor thing was shaking like a leaf but complied with the help of well timed carrots.
> 
> BO walked up and I had her check over Ana; I was worried that she hurt her tongue but couldn't find any evidence.
> 
> I turned her out for a few minutes because I was hoping she would roll but she couldn't find a good spot; she did give a good shake and blew her nose so hopefully that was enough to cleanse herself from the experience.
> 
> Took her to her stall and did a few carrot stretches to make sure she can still move her body ok.
> 
> BO will text me this morning to see how she's doing and then I'm going back out after work for a little PT.
> 
> Still trying to exhale. This was so scary.


Hope Ana is OK. That would have freaked me out also.


----------



## greentree

Fearless, how scarey! Hope Ana is not too sore this AM. 

Jan, congratulations!! Could be a better leg position in the smaller saddle...but *I*say it is because you GOT it!!! 

NM, that is too funny. He wants to help, uh huh. Glad you finally got dinner, sounds like a whirlwind of a day!!

Roadyy, we had stiles like that at my barn growing up. My current horses would get stuck trying to go through them... Pretty driveway!

I must ride today. Must. I drove all the way out to the Mennonite farrier supply yesterday, only to find nobody home. I talked to the horses for a minute, and the cows, and then went to the little variety store there, and came home. It was a lovely drive in the Miata, but I could have ridden. 

I took this picture yesterday.....these horses are tired....and leaving the 7 month old in CHARGE!! (Sorry it's blurry...iPad zoom shot)


----------



## frlsgirl

Blue said:


> *Fearless*, that is scary. What caused her to spook?


Well....it's actually not unusual for her to spook; usually it's just a small spook, like "What the heck was that?!?" and then she's fine again. It was very windy last night and she got spooked by the arena rattling, so she transitioned from a nice trot to a crazy gallop; she was just about to slow down when she got startled by another noise and that's when she bit the dust; she landed on her belly with left front leg under her as she was going down; it was super fast; by the time I could say "OMG" she was already up and standing next to me. I'm glad she landed on her belly because she was wearing her new saddle which I spent over 4k on and I'm still making payments on. There was arena sand under the girth and one flap had some sand on it but that was it. I think she was more embarrassed and startled than anything else. I've never seen her fall down, so hopefully it's just one of those once in a horse's lifetime random things and not some underlying medical issue.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*City*: Exciting to be moving into your new house! Do we get to see pictures? Are you planning on leasing a horse? Not sure I read that right.

*Jan*: So wonderful the Great Gatsby is doing well for you. He is very handsome! 

The 4K tree is awful! Just to compare, my 75' Tulip maple tree that was hit by lightening cost $850 to cut to the ground, remove and grind stump to the ground. Hope you can get an explanation of the great difference between estimate/charges and a partial refund

*Fearless*: I adore Morgans! Would love to have another one. Hope Ana is recovered from her fall, that is very scary! Please make sure to check her back; backs can get damaged in falls and show up as mystery lameness. 

*Greentree*: Twenty miles on a bike! Wow! Can you move today? 

*Phantom*: Was George feeling frisky or showing off? That horse is a character. Do you have a ride this weekend? 

*Nicker*: You are very strong to keep up the smile with the jerk; does he not realize that hay is like gold? 

*Twalker*: So good to hear you were able to keep Lady in your life, even if only one day a week. Is your DH retired now? Feeling happier I hope.


----------



## Celeste

frlsgirl said:


> Well....it's actually not unusual for her to spook; usually it's just a small spook, like "What the heck was that?!?" and then she's fine again. It was very windy last night and she got spooked by the arena rattling, so she transitioned from a nice trot to a crazy gallop; she was just about to slow down when she got startled by another noise and that's when she bit the dust; she landed on her belly with left front leg under her as she was going down; it was super fast; by the time I could say "OMG" she was already up and standing next to me. I'm glad she landed on her belly because she was wearing her new saddle which I spent over 4k on and I'm still making payments on. There was arena sand under the girth and one flap had some sand on it but that was it. I think she was more embarrassed and startled than anything else. I've never seen her fall down, so hopefully it's just one of those once in a horse's lifetime random things and not some underlying medical issue.


Hopefully she learned a lesson and will not do those psycho spooks in the future. Years ago my old mare Abby scared herself (and me) half to death by falling (with me on her) as a result of her insane spooking and jigging and generally acting the fool. Fortunately nobody was hurt. She was like a new horse after that.


----------



## frlsgirl

Celeste said:


> Hopefully she learned a lesson and will not do those psycho spooks in the future. Years ago my old mare Abby scared herself (and me) half to death by falling (with me on her) as a result of her insane spooking and jigging and generally acting the fool. Fortunately nobody was hurt. She was like a new horse after that.


Yikes! I've fallen with a horse before too and didn't get hurt either but it sure left a mental scar; I was riding a 17 hand Hanno; he could have easily crushed me had he landed differently. 

So if it changed your mare for the better, maybe something positive will come from this for Ana as well.

For a Morgan she is actually pretty level headed, but compared to the general horse population she is probably a little more on the reactive side.


----------



## AnitaAnne

My chicken coop arrived in the mail Monday, with the box heavily damaged. Don't know what I'll find when opened, hoping it is usable. The baby chickens are getting so big, and every night their water is completely blocked by shavings. As soon as I put fresh water in they all crowd around and drink heavily. 

I feel really bad for them not having water available all the time. I am at work long hours leaving at 6 am and not returning until 8:30 pm (on a good day). 

Need to get the chicks outside in the kennel as soon as possible so i can hang up the waterer where it won't get so messy and clogged up. Worried about them going through the chain link fence though. Not sure if they are big enough yet to not get caught. 

I think i will put a brick in their box under the water. Hopefully that will keep it safe. 

Rain scheduled for tomorrow and Sunday. We really need the rain but I have to find some hay today. Only have eight bales left. One week and I am out totally:shock:


----------



## frlsgirl

Yay! Ana seems fine this morning; BO actually lunged her for me and texted me a video of her; I didn't expect that kind of special attention; so glad I moved Ana there.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: earlier (many pages back) you mentioned wanting to try a treeless saddle but thinking you might be too heavy. Forgot to address that at the time, so sorry. 

I am a bit *cough* overweight right now too. Depending on the manufacturer, the treeless are designed to hold up to a 180-200 pound rider. (I am under 200) My 14.3h RMHA has no trouble carrying me in a treeless. I have ridden him on trail rides up to 18 miles with the Barefoot Cheyenne without difficulty. I had a sore rear, but he was fine. 

However, the Barefoot has a spinal protection system that is quite sturdy. Chivas will let me know *very quickly* if he doesn't like a saddle. That is why I have so many! 

Currently we are using the Black Forest western model which also has a spinal protection system. I have not tried it on a long ride yet as I am still assessing it for his comfort. Hoping it works because I find it very comfortable, much softer on my bottom 

The ones he did not like are the Torsion (one of my favorites) and the Freeform. Both of those have no extra spinal protection, so I do believe that is the problem. They may do fine with a lighter rider or a bigger horse. The Freeform doesn't fit his shape as well either, but keeping it right now until after I get my next horse. 

One of the riders I met at the Yellowhammer was over 300 pounds and using a treeless Bob Marshall. Her horse is quite large and sturdy built though. 

I do not think a treeless is better or worse for a horse than a treed saddle. I am only using a treeless with Chivas because I couldn't find a treed saddle to fit both of us correctly. He is very short backed, has mutton withers and a forward girth groove. He also has that weird big gaited horse muscle below his withers. 

In general, I find the treeless saddles to be very bulky and awkward to carry, but I am used to Dressage saddles so that may be why I find these so big. Someone used to a western saddle my find them less bulky than I do. Also they slip easier than most treed saddles. Getting up from the ground can be a challenge in balance, but it is possible. 

Bottom line, don't rule out a treeless just because of rider weight.


----------



## VickiRose

Frlsgirl, hope Ana is okay. Maybe it will change her ways?? I loved you description of her behaviour at the the hitching post. She sounds like Boston. He just can't leave things alone, just has to play with stuff! He likes to throw the feed buckets, toss the hoof jack or rasp when their feet are getting done, even fetches me sticks from the paddock, just for kicks!

HP, Mosey looks so cute laying in the sun, just want to give him cuddles!

Jan, sounds like Gatsby has fitted in well.

NM, congrats on the certificate. Pipes is such a cute dog!

Roaddy, great pics, love the one with the horses all lined up in a row.

TWalker, enjoy the Equine show.

Phantom, maybe George temporarily loaned his brain to Phin...

No major news here. Horses are a bit unsettled. Moo has been spending her days in the big paddock with the two horses and the other three cows and another calf. But she seems to think that the horses want to play, and they think she is terrorising them! She has tried eating Roses tail and seems to think that Boston has an udder between his front legs (could be worse!) she tries to feed off his "man boobs" ( he is a bit fat...) Boston is very puzzled, Moo is even more confused...! Eventually he chases her away. Hopefully she figures out to leave them alone before they react with violence!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: Timmy/Mosey is becoming more handsome every day! Must be your TLC and lots of kisses 

So wonderful you found him! 

*Roadyy*: love the walk-thru you built. Is that a corner model? They are really convenient to use. love them. Have seen ponies manage to escape through though, so be careful if you get a mini or a small donkey. 

Is that drive leading up to Karen's house or the place the horse's are? Long driveways are so pretty. 

All the pictures are great! Your horses are looking wonderful. Why are you shooting at us though? :confused_color:

Haven't seen Doc in any pictures for a while, did he make it thru the winter? Really liked that horse, he's a prince.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Frlsgirl, hope Ana is okay. Maybe it will change her ways?? I loved you description of her behaviour at the the hitching post. She sounds like Boston. He just can't leave things alone, just has to play with stuff! He likes to throw the feed buckets, toss the hoof jack or rasp when their feet are getting done, even fetches me sticks from the paddock, just for kicks!
> 
> HP, Mosey looks so cute laying in the sun, just want to give him cuddles!
> 
> Jan, sounds like Gatsby has fitted in well.
> 
> NM, congrats on the certificate. Pipes is such a cute dog!
> 
> Roaddy, great pics, love the one with the horses all lined up in a row.
> 
> TWalker, enjoy the Equine show.
> 
> Phantom, maybe George temporarily loaned his brain to Phin...
> 
> No major news here. Horses are a bit unsettled. Moo has been spending her days in the big paddock with the two horses and the other three cows and another calf. But she seems to think that the horses want to play, and they think she is terrorising them! She has tried eating Roses tail and seems to think that Boston has an udder between his front legs (could be worse!) she tries to feed off his "man boobs" ( he is a bit fat...) Boston is very puzzled, Moo is even more confused...! Eventually he chases her away. Hopefully she figures out to leave them alone before they react with violence!


Oh my! The story of Moo is so funny! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I think I sprayed coffee all over the computer...

Boston sounds quite the character! Maybe a little bored too; just like a little kid getting into things!


----------



## frlsgirl

VickiRose said:


> Moo has been spending her days in the big paddock with the two horses and the other three cows and another calf. But she seems to think that the horses want to play, and they think she is terrorising them! She has tried eating Roses tail and seems to think that Boston has an udder between his front legs (could be worse!) she tries to feed off his "man boobs" ( he is a bit fat...) Boston is very puzzled, Moo is even more confused...! Eventually he chases her away. Hopefully she figures out to leave them alone before they react with violence!


OMG! That is too funny; I bet Moo thinks there is something really wrong Boston and Boston thinks the same thing about Moo.


----------



## greentree

AA....I didn't say 20 miles, did l???? 8 miles. The track is 3.75 miles long, we went around twice, and I did a loop around the SCCA course. The track has gradual hills, unlike our road here, where I got down to Mary's house, and could NOT pedal back up.....walked the bike back. 

Swiss....agree with AA on the treeless! Do not worry about weight. I am very heavy for my size, and have never had a problem with the Bob Marshall sport saddle. I have never ridden in a 100 mile race, but did a 75 with no problem. Mine is a very old model, so it is probably quite broken down, too!


----------



## SwissMiss

Thank you guys about your input on the treeless saddles. Phantom also hinted (a slew of pages back), that weight shouldn't deter me from trying :wink:
Maybe I should give it a try and see how we (Raya and I) like them...
Although, the slipping for mounting may be something I can't deal with. I am not the most nimble person to get on a horse ("are you finally up there?" that thought I can clearly see in Raya's mind when she is looking back at me, still scrambling up :icon_rolleyes

Even though I think that with the shim pad the Peruvian saddle is quite a good fit (haven ridden long enough to really get Raya to sweat profoundly, so I can't tell for sure), and it fits me very nicely, I still am thinking about other saddles  *AA*, does that sound familiar?:rofl: I am still ogling over the ctk saddles; just trying to figure out what I _really_ want before i start buying saddles :wink:

One of the gripes I have are all the steps it takes to saddle a horse, lol.
But as promised, here are some saddle pics, after _the cleaning_. The saddle is old, may be even close to my age, but is still in pretty good shape it seems
Does anybody know how to clean/condition rawhide? It didn't seem as dirty before, but now it sicks out like a sore thumb :wink:

Ok, first saddle pad, followed by the leather pad (carona). This was the pas I had problems pulling up into the gullet. Now I oiled it very well and, ta-da, it is supple where it needs to be 








Then add the saddle (stirrups are added after that, they weigh probably as much as the saddle!)








And then the pellonera (seat cushion). Veery comfy, but realized I have to shorten my stirrups 1 hole when I use it, it is _that_ thick!








Looking at the pictures it seems the pellonera and carona need another coat of oil, but I rather wait a while than overdoing it...


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA....I didn't say 20 miles, did l???? 8 miles. The track is 3.75 miles long, we went around twice, and I did a loop around the SCCA course. The track has gradual hills, unlike our road here, where I got down to Mary's house, and could NOT pedal back up.....walked the bike back.
> 
> Swiss....agree with AA on the treeless! Do not worry about weight. I am very heavy for my size, and have never had a problem with the Bob Marshall sport saddle. I have never ridden in a 100 mile race, but did a 75 with no problem. Mine is a very old model, so it is probably quite broken down, too!


Oh wow, i did get that distance confused! Maybe I was thinking eight miles might as well be twenty or a hundred! I can't ride a bike a mile without wobbling :redface:

Need pictures of that Bob Marshall, they seem quite popular with the endurance folk. I saw many different types of saddles, but can't look at them too closely or riders give one odd frowning looks :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: that saddle is quite interesting! Def a show piece! Looks very heavy though. Is it a form of treeless??? 

I love looking at saddles :mrgreen:

PS - always just used a wire brush to fluff up suede


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*, getting up from the ground on a treeless is a challenge because Chivas is so round and I am old with a bad right (mounting) knee. If I can do it, anyone can. Usually I find something to stand on though

First commandment of any horses I ride:

Thou must stand still until my rear in completely in the saddle and my stirrups and reins adjusted to my preference. Only when I give the command to walk on may you move


----------



## AnitaAnne

Can't find any hay yet, oh Lordy I am in trouble!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *Twalker*: So good to hear you were able to keep Lady in your life, even if only one day a week. Is your DH retired now? Feeling happier I hope.


Hi AA, Yes, DH is fully retired now since Monday and he is already driving me nuts hah! He is like a different person. I think that once he is off for a while he will get a part time job.

Having Lady still is awesome. I am so glad the BO was willing to work with me. I am so attached to Lady.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> *Swiss*: that saddle is quite interesting! Def a show piece! Looks very heavy though. Is it a form of treeless???
> 
> I love looking at saddles :mrgreen:
> 
> PS - always just used a wire brush to fluff up suede


No, this is a _work_ saddle, only minimal tooling :rofl: You should see the actual show saddles - beautiful :loveshower: But I wouldn't want to clean those too often :wink: And then add the breaching, crouper and ornately carved cover for the crouper.... 









The saddle is built on a rawhide wrapped wooden tree; seems similar to a western tree. And while it is not light, the single pieces are not that heavy. The saddle by itself is just a bit heavier than my AP saddle...

I could spend DAYS at a tack shop, just looking at saddles


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

VickiRose said:


> But she seems to think that the horses want to play, and they think she is terrorising them! She has tried eating Roses tail and seems to think that Boston has an udder between his front legs (could be worse!) she tries to feed off his "man boobs" ( he is a bit fat...) Boston is very puzzled, Moo is even more confused...! Eventually he chases her away. Hopefully she figures out to leave them alone before they react with violence!


 :rofl::rofl::rofl: *VR*, Moo tries to feed off his "man boobs" LOL And then they chase her away - wish there was video of this, that's hilarious. Hmm, how to explain to Moo there's no milk there. 

*AA*, Thanks, got 2 decent pics- and yes, DH does not know it yet but I am hoping to partial lease that cute pony for my DD. Although would be best to find other to share lease with it - my barn is a bit overwhelmed right now.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Swiss*, I love looking at saddles, too. Love smell of that leather. But I love looking at horses at equinenow.com even more - fantasizing 'bout barn I'll likely never own. A girl can dream....
*Frlsgirl*, Glad you and Ana are okay - wonder what the heck spooked her but then we'll never really know? 

Supposed to be eating healthy but last minute out of town visitors I haven't seen in years showed up yesterday so ate an absurd amount of Chinese food at dinner with them last night, then someone brought me cupcake from someone's bday party today at the office, now fruit....(at least that's healthy). I feel the pants stretching LOL


----------



## Celeste

I took my students to a "job fair" on campus today. They went around talking to all the prospective employers. I went around getting all the free candy that they all seemed to have. I got a bit embarrassed when I reached into one "candy bin" to grab out a bunch of what looked like chocolate because it was actually free condoms. I decided to leave those for someone else.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I took my students to a "job fair" on campus today. They went around talking to all the prospective employers. I went around getting all the free candy that they all seemed to have. I got a bit embarrassed when I reached into one "candy bin" to grab out a bunch of what looked like chocolate because it was actually free condoms. I decided to leave those for someone else.


:dance-smiley05::rofl::rofl:

Wonder what kind of _position_ that place was offering


----------



## Celeste

It was some sort of health service that does STD testing. I didn't stay around them long..


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: that saddle is very beautiful but no way would I want to clean it! Have never seen a horse engraving on a skirt. Must be hard to come out of that saddle! 

*City*: house is lovely, looks really big and love the tall ceiling and huge counter. Is there room for a barn on the property, lol

Leasing a horse/pony is such a great idea! 

I finally found hay :loveshower: one hundred bales safely stacked in the hay room. Much better stuff than the craapy hay I had, but not the best stuff. Chivas should get quite fat on it...

Now to start work on the chicken coop


----------



## Jan1975

Fearless, how terrifying!! I'm glad she seems okay. It sounds like you handled it really well even though you were afraid. So sweet of your BO to send you a video. Glad she's okay!

Greentree, your farm is lovely! Thanks for sharing that pic. Lazy horses. :lol:

VR, funny story about Moo! :lol:

Maria, LOVE your house!! And a partial lease sounds just perfect!

Anita, glad you finally found hay! Whew! Good luck w/ the chicken coop.

Celeste, that story. :rofl:


----------



## VickiRose

Haha, Moo is kinda cute, Boston is weirded out by the whole thing. Might spend the long weekend encouraging Moo to buddy up with the old cows a bit more, before one of the horses lashes out in frustration.

Celeste, that was hilarious! Sounds like the sort of thing I'd do! AA and I had the same thought though..."this is the job you can do if you grades are really, really bad"...

City, the house looks lovely.

Swiss, interesting saddle, I don't think my butt would fit. The show saddle is very pretty.

AA, hooray for hay!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*fg*: So glad Ana is ok today - what a great BO to do that for you! Bad enough to spook and run, but to fall down is horrifying.

*Twalker*: I am glad you found an arrangement that works to give you some Lady time. 

*NM*: hope your days start to settle down so you can get some saddle time. i am sure Jay misses you.

*Rick*: gorgeous pics, as always. great subject matter! hope your pasture project keeps progressing.

*AA*: hope the coop isn't damaged and looking forward to the next set of chick pics/vid. very glad you found hay.

*Vicki*: sounds like your pasture would be quite entertaining to watch. hope everyone settles down.

*SM*: loved seeing how your current saddle goes together! not all treeless saddles will shift when you get on. a lot depends on the pad and the model of saddle. you should talk *AA* into coming to visit and bringing a couple of hers to try!

*CS*: the house is really coming along. LOVE the giant island eating space in the kitchen.

*Celeste*: free condoms at the job fair?! :rofl: :dance-smiley05: :rofl:

*Jan*: where are more Gatsby pics?!

*ellen* - where are you?!



Today was a busy one. I got George out in the morning, knowing it was going to be quite warm by afternoon. I was concerned his brain might still be missing, but luckily it had returned overnight! :wink:


































After my jaunt with George, I finished getting the trailer ready for the ride. It took me so long that my supervisor fell asleep!











Things continue to pop up in my lump garden. Here is one of the mystery plants that I assume the squirrels helped with. Both plants in the foreground were not planted by me. At least it's pretty!


----------



## greentree

A crocus! They pop up around here on their own too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Speaking of Ellen, Stan has been MIA too!
Roadyy has finally made a comeback!

Today is my second day home from work.
The entire family is sick except for Mom.
Will be staying home tomorrow too.
Sinus, sore throat, sneezing, coughing, etc...

Should have snapped a pic of the horses today.
All 3 laying down in the field soaking up the sun.
Phone was charging in the basement though.
They even stayed put while my wife was dragging the other field, go figure.

Horses and new trailer are just waiting to be rode and/or driven to camp.
Hoping my horse is full of usual Spring vigor.
I really enjoy those first rides filled with a lot of spirit.
They have enjoyed 4 months of downtime and better be fired up to go.

No fixed campsite for me this year. I didn't qualify on the lottery.
Guaranteed for next year though.
Who knows were I will be on the campground, although I have been at every site at least twice.

Aquatic gardening has been mediocre, new plants chugging along.
Fighting some algae outbreaks etc... 
Fish are multiplying like crazy.
Local fish store to purchase some blue Moscow guppies this week.
At least 100 or more will be gone soon.

Being sick and all, not Growing much Corn lately.
Tonight I was due to Pour some though.

DIL is pregnant, due in August.
Bought them a crib and dresser to get things started, all is good.

Night All:

PS: Such a warm winter for me.
The Dragon has not Breathed all winter, strange!
Maybe global warming is for real, or I'm all out of firewood!


----------



## greentree

Maria, that is a beautiful house! I have a similar color to your kitchen in my master bath....there will be a picture somewhere on this post!! 

Celeste....I had no idea that madams could still get booths at job fairs!!

Swiss...you find saddles like that in tack shops in MISSISSIPPI?? They are gorgeous.

AA, glad you found the hay! I think I have about 4 weeks worth left....since I still have one of the big square bales left from last year.


----------



## greentree

Now let's see if a picture will upload!

This is the master bath vanity....


----------



## greentree

Here is a blurry picture of the Miata....


----------



## greentree

And, finally, a blurry picture of Spirit, mowing the lawn while I run inside to get my phone.....not blurry...SOFT FOCUS!! On purpose....


----------



## Happy Place

Big ole post just vanished. Too tired to repost. Gnight all!


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, did you leave Spirit loose in the yard while you ran inside? What a good horse! Love all of the pics. The car looks fun!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MR*: Sorry about everyone being sick :sad: Certainly hope that does not interfere with the camping plans. Get well soon! 

Cool that you sell to the pet store. Do you break even? 

My Dragon was silent this year too. Only about a week of really cold weather this year. Bugs will be horrible cause no deep freeze, dangit. 

*Phantom*: Good to hear George found his brain today. Second day is often better. Wish we could ride with you too! Would be tons of fun 

Wow, typical supervisor; laying around while all the hard work gets done 

That garden of yours will be lovely, good to get free flowers come up

*Greentree*: Finally a picture of Spirit :loveshower: he is so beautiful  What type of saddle are you using on him? 

Car is SUPER COOL :thumbsup:

Pasture picture is funny; poor Abby has to stand guard :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 20*

I had a long post on the chick update, but lost it all :evil:

Just going to post the video from today with the raised waterer. The chicks are growing huge and sprouting lots of feathers. 

Coop has a bit of damage, but still going to keep it. It was reduced by $100. Just need to make a couple modifications for support and paint it really well. Biggest problem is I will have to build it inside the kennel because it is about 3" too wide to fit through the door. 

Chicks Day Twenty:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV60z_E-nD0






don't know why it turned out sideways :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## greentree

Must have been some internet gremlins out yesterday....I thought it was just me! 

Jan, yes, Spirit will stay just about anywhere that I put him, lol! , as long as an entire herd of mares in heat do not run up (and I am not SURE he would leave that grass if they did)! It is the reason he is still a stallion. I am not certain that without the testosterone the horse could even wake up in the morning. 

AA...thanks! Spirit is more like my child than my horse. That is my cheap Big Horn. Found it while I was looking for a saddle for Mika. It was too big for her......that's what I TOLD her, anyway....lol. 

PH...hopefully George had just loaned out that brain! Your supervisor looks exhausted. Does she have to tell you everything? Have a great ride!

Yesterday I got a ride in on Sissy, then ran around town with DH after we dropped the Miata off for new tires. Spent more money than I intended at Lowes, because they had Scentimental roses, in tree form. I cried. Really. Got teary-eyed over roses.
Years ago, I was on a gardening forum with the president of the Atlanta Rose Society. He would post pictures of his gorgeous brick home with all of those roses backed by Stargazer lilies, and begonias in the front. There could not have been anything more beautiful. He had perfect grass, too. 
Anyway, I found these roses, and bought huge clay pots for them, and framed the sidewalk of my suburban house on the corner.....and somebody STOLE them. Talk about heartbroken. That was probably 20 years ago, and this is the first time I have seen these roses since. I have often put them in a shopping cart on a website, but never bought them(because they would be these tiny barefoot infants, and I wanted ROSES!!

I am going to try to ride Lucy before the rain comes in!

Have a great Maundy Thursday, everyone!


----------



## SwissMiss

VickiRose said:


> Swiss, interesting saddle, I don't think my butt would fit. The show saddle is very pretty.!


I know it looks tiny, due to the high, curved cantle and pommel. But it is a very roomy 16" (I think). Even with the cushion, it is plenty big 
Moo sounds like quite the character! Would love to sit in your pasture and watch!



phantomhorse13 said:


> You should talk *AA* into coming to visit and bringing a couple of hers to try!


I have to admit, that thought occurred to me as well. Or planning a trip over there :wink:



greentree said:


> Swiss...you find saddles like that in tack shops in MISSISSIPPI?? They are gorgeous.


:rofl: yeah, only in MS :rofl: Now in earnest, I have the trail saddle on loan from a friend, who seems to have half a tack shop :wink: But those all are used ones. New ones are mainly imports from Peru. The show saddles are pieces of art, but everyone I know who has one keeps it inside the house and only pulls it out for shows...

*fearless* wow, how scary! Glad Ana is ok! Maybe she will learn from it a bit?

*Happy*, such a great picture of Mosey taking a nap (does the name stick now?)! He looks sooo happy and content!

*AA* Wohoo for hay!!! Our barn still has some left, but the horses are not really interested in it anymore - the grass is growing!

*Celeste* :rofl::rofl:

*MR* Get better soon!

*Koolio* Norway and Germany in the same year, sounds great!  

Had my first day off yesterday in over 2 weeks... The weather was nice and I had big plans for riding. My trail buddy had no time to ride, so I was planning to work in the arena... There was nobody at the farm and it was incredibly peaceful. I gave Raya a thorough grooming while she was in the round pen; no tying required :loveshower: yes she needed some food to occupy her in one spot, but even after she finished she still stood there letting me groom her. That was a first! Yay!
I decided it can't get better than that, irrespective on what we would work on, so I brought her back to the pasture and sat there, watching the horses graze...
Amazing how watching/hearing horses graze can recharge your batteries 

Have a good day, y"all :wave:


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Something had happened to my log in info and was refusing to let me log in. I have finally gotten it working again. I wonder if you don't show activity logging in if the system voids your password:icon_rolleyes: Oh well, sorry to be such a stranger. 

MR I wish Stanley would chime in some. Guess he's out there cruising all over NZ sightseeing.

Phantam When I saw the lone crocus, I thought of my flower bed where I planted my daylilies last year. I am hoping for some massive blooming this year. At one end of the bed, I have various colors of iris. I am hoping that this will be a showy year for them too. Glad you have had a good winter endurance year with the more tropical Florida weather. I can remember when I lived in Ft. Lauderdale and could swim in the ocean in December. Oh, don't work your supervisor so hard:wink:

I have really been enjoying working with the Back Country Horsemen. The secretarial duties has added a new dimension of activities to my routine. Really love the interaction with the group. We are getting ready to have an event at Owl Creek Campground here in Bankhead forest. Putting it on to draw interest from the youth in the area. It should be interesting and I am hoping will get some younger riders here on the horse trails.

Weather is getting ready to be stormy. I usually put Peaches in the barnyard where she is shielded from the wind. If there is a tornado, I am hoping being next to the barn will protect her from flying debris. I have heard some horror stories about equine injuries in the aftermath of a tornado. Not a high risk tornado forecast, but you know what a worrier I am. The wind has been howling around here all month. I am ready for some quiet days where I can work Peaches. I am ready for riding this year as I have all the safety equipment ie helmet, eventing vest, and Now Kerritts full seat riding breeches. I am probably safer on a horse than my own two feet. Two weeks ago this Friday, I fell in the chicken pen and hit my head. I had a PURPLE face and my right eye was swollen shut. Everybody thought the living dead was walking among them that saw me. Got lots of stares. Finally broke down to get a c t scan and no brain bleed. I guess I need to put on safety gear everytime I go out the door.

I am posting some before and after pics of Peaches. I guess it's obvious of why her new nickname is 'Chubs' The latest pics is blurry:icon_rolleyes: but will help you understand the need for the new nickname


----------



## SwissMiss

*Ellen*, no, Peaches is not chubby, it's all fur :lol:
But she is such a pretty girl! Hope you will have tons of great rides now that spring is here. Sounds like you are all geared up to it!
Maybe wearing the vest and helmet off the horse as well may be a good idea? But I hear you: there are days I am simply stumbling over my own feet :sad: Glad to hear you are ok now...


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *fg*: So glad Ana is ok today - what a great BO to do that for you! Bad enough to spook and run, but to fall down is horrifying.
> 
> *Twalker*: I am glad you found an arrangement that works to give you some Lady time.
> 
> *NM*: hope your days start to settle down so you can get some saddle time. i am sure Jay misses you.
> 
> *Rick*: gorgeous pics, as always. great subject matter! hope your pasture project keeps progressing.
> 
> *AA*: hope the coop isn't damaged and looking forward to the next set of chick pics/vid. very glad you found hay.
> 
> *Vicki*: sounds like your pasture would be quite entertaining to watch. hope everyone settles down.
> 
> *SM*: loved seeing how your current saddle goes together! not all treeless saddles will shift when you get on. a lot depends on the pad and the model of saddle. you should talk *AA* into coming to visit and bringing a couple of hers to try!
> 
> *CS*: the house is really coming along. LOVE the giant island eating space in the kitchen.
> 
> *Celeste*: free condoms at the job fair?! :rofl: :dance-smiley05: :rofl:
> 
> *Jan*: where are more Gatsby pics?!
> 
> *ellen* - where are you?!
> 
> 
> 
> Today was a busy one. I got George out in the morning, knowing it was going to be quite warm by afternoon. I was concerned his brain might still be missing, but luckily it had returned overnight! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/L288xh8OPvE
> 
> 
> After my jaunt with George, I finished getting the trailer ready for the ride. It took me so long that my supervisor fell asleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things continue to pop up in my lump garden. Here is one of the mystery plants that I assume the squirrels helped with. Both plants in the foreground were not planted by me. At least it's pretty!


Love your pics Phantom. Poor Supervisor. You just worked him too hard.:loveshower:


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, Spirit sounds like such a sweet boy! So cool that you found the roses. I can't believe someone STOLE roses! That's so crazy. Do you think it was just a prank? I just can't wrap my head around stealing something like roses. 

Swissmiss, glad you had such a relaxing time w/ Raya. Horses are so soothing to the soul! Except when they want to stress you out of course. 

Anita, the chicks are really starting to look like CHICKENS! So fun! 

Ellen, scary about your fall! I'm glad you weren't more seriously hurt. Glad you like your new secretary gig, too! 

Today was my last day of school until a week from Monday, woohoo!! Too bad it's snowing. :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen, glad to see you back!

I just spent 2 hours in the dentist's chair. Getting fitted for a crown and had a few fillings. I am wore out from it LOL. I can't imagine what this will feel like when the numbness goes. :icon_rolleyes:

Funny animal stories:
Yesterday when I was pulling Moz out of the pasture, one of his buddies approached us. Moz pinned his ears, stuck his nose out and shook his head like, "oh no you don't, Momma is coming for ME". Silly boy, that's the first time I have ever seen him pin his ears!

Today I let the chickens and dogs out when I got home. I called the dogs back in but Briar can't always tell where the voice is coming from so he wanders between the front and back door. I left the back door ajar and ran to the front to see if he was on the porch. When I turned around, one of my hens was walking into the dining room LOL. Brazen lil hen!

I am now off for the entire next week. Hoping this rain will stop so I can get some rides in. Moz is going to learn to lunge. Hoping that will help him with bending and balance just a bit.

Last night DH looked at me and said that I can't name the horse Mosey. It just doesn't sound right. Sounds perfect to me. DH can call him Timmy, the rest of the world will know him as Mosey or Moz. LOL


----------



## Maryland Rider

As usual on the warmer days they all lay down in the morning.









The horses are shedding like mad now, lumps of hair everywhere.
Back to work for me tomorrow, I'm about over this cold now.


----------



## Jan1975

HP i'm laughing so much at that hen walking in! :rofl: And funny about Mosey being selfish w/ you! 

My son & I went to the barn tonight and we had such a fun time. Gatsby was CRAZY on the longe line! I've never seen him like that, but we didn't ride Wednesday, and I bet he didn't get turned out today because it was raining and/or snowing most of the day. It freaked me out how fast he was going, but I just longe-lined him a little longer than normal and he was just fine when we rode. 

Also, we both cantered on him for the first time tonight. Here is a video of my son: Cantering It wasn't pretty, but it wasn't horrible. He hadn't even ridden a horse until the beginning of last summer, so I think he's doing pretty great!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> HP i'm laughing so much at that hen walking in! :rofl: And funny about Mosey being selfish w/ you!
> 
> My son & I went to the barn tonight and we had such a fun time. Gatsby was CRAZY on the longe line! I've never seen him like that, but we didn't ride Wednesday, and I bet he didn't get turned out today because it was raining and/or snowing most of the day. It freaked me out how fast he was going, but I just longe-lined him a little longer than normal and he was just fine when we rode.
> 
> Also, we both cantered on him for the first time tonight. Here is a video of my son: Cantering It wasn't pretty, but it wasn't horrible. He hadn't even ridden a horse until the beginning of last summer, so I think he's doing pretty great!


Good job! I think he did pretty good :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: Getting crowns fitted for two hours does not sound like fun. Hen in the house is hilarious! 

Must confess I am struggling with the Mosey name too...

*Ellen*: Vest & helmet while walking might not be a bad idea. Truly sorry you fell and hope everything is ok. 

Peaches looks fine 

*MR*: horses are adorable all spaced out on the hill. So clean looking too! Mine look like they have been rolling in the mud, which is exactly what they have been doing!

To all of you educators with a week off, ENJOY :loveshower:


----------



## greentree

Jan, good work on the canter! 

I did get to ride Lucy yesterday. I got on, and she was doing so well, then the the wind went from blowing to howling, and I could barely stay on. I figured it was about to rain, so I put her up. 

We have been invited to Texas to sing with our German group at the annual Gesangverein on April 24! They better be doing songs that I already know!! Since I don't sing German folk songs everyday, I don't know how much I remember. Got to make sure the audience is already well into the keg by the time we sing....


----------



## greentree

And a bouquet of roses for everyone!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> And a bouquet of roses for everyone!


So beautiful!! The colors are cool!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Jan1975 said:


> Also, we both cantered on him for the first time tonight. Here is a video of my son: Cantering It wasn't pretty, but it wasn't horrible. He hadn't even ridden a horse until the beginning of last summer, so I think he's doing pretty great!


Give him more credit, I thought he did well after watching.
Not much saddle to work with, cantering in a circle must be tough I have never cantered in a circle, and a slow canter at that.
He passed take him out for a run next time. 



AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: horses are adorable all spaced out on the hill. So clean looking too! Mine look like they have been rolling in the mud, which is exactly what they have been doing!


You are viewing the top of the field, lower portion is still muddy.
Since the muddy hair is heavy it is falling off first, hence cleaner animals.
This morning they were all laid out in the same order, but stretched out flat.
Legs twitching and such, must have been REM sleep mode.



greentree said:


> They better be doing songs that I already know!! Since I don't sing German folk songs everyday, I don't know how much I remember. Got to make sure the audience is already well into the keg by the time we sing....


When I was in a band many decades ago, the singer/guitar player was a fruit.
He could improvise anything in a comedy like fashion and make it work.
Here is your opportunity! 


My daughter saddled horses yesterday, we all took a spin and her friends too.
All the horses buck running up the hill, go figure.
I run them in the run-in sheds quick turn around and leap back out.
Fun and throws lots of dirt in the air.
They are feeling the Spring for sure, first rides should be exciting.

Stayed home one more day.
Got to fully beat this cold.
The hour I spent outside yesterday whipped my a$$.
78 in the house yesterday afternoon, I had turn on the AC to 73 to knock of the humidity.

Good Day All:


----------



## Jan1975

Maryland Rider said:


> Give him more credit, I thought he did well after watching.
> Not much saddle to work with, cantering in a circle must be tough I have never cantered in a circle, and a slow canter at that.
> He passed take him out for a run next time.


Thanks!  You didn't see the transition into it...speed trotting! :lol: He even said, "Don't take a video until I'm actually cantering!" :lol: I am not sure I can handle seeing him at a run! 

Sorry you have a cold...hope you rest up & kick it today!


----------



## corgi

Hey everyone!

I had some time off work this week for Spring Break and I was selfish and did not go to Maryland to see Mom. I am feeling a little guilty about it but I had a "to do" list a mile long and some of those things I needed to do were self-care related and I have to admit, I am feeling better mentally and physically than I have since the whole mess began back in November. Every break I have had from work in the past 3 years (Xmas and Spring Break) have been interrupted by some parental crisis and this one has been so nice and relaxed. I talk to Mom every day and to be honest, she thinks she saw me yesterday so I am taking comfort in the fact that her dementia has progressed to a point that she has no idea I had a week off and didn't come to see her.

Here is what I did this week:

Got the 20k mile service on my 2015 Toyota. Yes, I have 21k miles on a car I have had since May.

got some horsey time

Did our taxes. Paying off the house seemed like a good idea a couple of years ago. turns out it wasn't. We owe $4180. This is with both of us claiming 0 on our paycheck withholdings!!!!! Jan, I could have had a tree trimmed for that amount. :neutral:

got some horsey time

Sat out in the sun, in 78* weather and read a book and listened to the radio.

Cleaned out the closets and took 6 large bags of clothes to Goodwill.

got some horsey time

Cleaned the house from top to bottom.

got some horsey time

Started binge-watching"The Americans" on Amazon Prime. Great show!

got some horsey time.

And today, I am heading to the mall for a pedicure and a massage and some shopping for new spring shoes. The farrier is coming for the horses tonight so it is only fair.

So, that was my week off and it felt marvelous..even if I do have to find 4k for the federal gov. :x

I have ridden 3 times in the last week. Isabella definitely needs a tune up. our quick bareback rides this winter did not keep her in regular work and now she has an attitude. Imagine that. This week, there was no one else out at the barn and it gave me the isolation and the time I needed to work on both of us. By yesterday afternoon, I had my sweet obedient girl back.
Here is a video from when she found her brain. Yes, I was singing to her. This is her song..it calms her down. I used to sing another song to her that wasn't as nice. We've come a long way.

https://youtu.be/6sE-V4QPnOY


Jan, Gatsby has a big canter. Your son did great.:runninghorse2:

Celeste, you made me LOL about the candy/condoms.

MR- congrats on becoming a grandpa in Aug!

Ellen, glad you were able to join us again. Peaches looks good.

Fils- How is your girl dong after her fall?

Everyone else, hello and Happy Easter weekend!


----------



## Jan1975

Love the video Corgi! Isabella's head bob is so cute. Isn't that the most relaxing thing, to watch their ears? I'm always telling another girl at our barn how adorable Gatsby's ears are and she laughs. BUMMER about the taxes, ouch!! And you didn't even get rid of a tree. :lol: We actually got a refund so maybe I shouldn't complain! We watch The Americans, too. I agree, awesome show! And yes, Gats does have a big canter! My son wasn't scared at all, which is so great.


----------



## greentree

MR, honestly, listening to me sing brings on enough laughs, already!! You need some echinacea and zinc for your cold. If you start popping those pills as soon as you get that funny feeling in your eyes, or head, or throat, it will knock it out in a couple of days. At least it does for me.....hope you can finally beat it!!

Corgi, I am glad that you got some time for yourself.


----------



## frlsgirl

*Corgi* – if it makes you feel any better, we owed $6000 with both of us claiming zero! I love Isabella’s ears; they are so expressive!
*Maryland Rider* – I love how horses have their routines; Ana always naps around noon and expects to be left alone until she decides to get back up around one.
*Jan1975 *– oh what a lovely canter Gatsby has, and your son is clearly a natural!
*Greentree* – oh how cool you get to travel with your singing group; just fake it til you make it; they won’t know the difference!
*Happy Place* – that’s funny about Moz! Ana did something similar the other day when a strange dog tried to jump on me; she blocked his path, pinned her ears and snaked her neck like “Don’t even think about jumping on my mom!”
*Ellen* – sorry to hear about your fall; and they say horse ownership is dangerous! Sending you healing thoughts!
*Phantom* – as always, love the pictures!
*SwissMiss* – very interesting looking saddle; I sometimes see videos of baroque riders in saddles similar to yours.


Well, we had an interesting experience yesterday! We had gone to a watch party for the season finale of Venom Hunters Wednesday night and some strange lady invited us to her house the next day; I didn’t feel like going but husband fought me on it tooth and nail; so that ended up in a big fight; of course I held my ground and told him I was not going when suddenly he gets a text message that said they are coming to pick him up to take him to this ladies’ house. Very strange right? So he leaves and I get on FB and just happen to see a post about a get together at the ladies’ house and it had her name tagged; I click on her name and it turns out she is a sales rep for a vacation club. By then husband had already gotten into the truck with these people and was on his way; I frantically start texting him to stay strong, that it’s a scam, there is no dinner, he would have to listen to a presentation etc. The poor guy didn’t get to go home until 10:30pm! He was exhausted and hungry because they didn’t do dinner; it was all a pretense to get him over there. I’m so glad I held my ground and didn’t go! 

I do feel bad for him because he thought he was making new friends when they were just trying to take advantage of him; of course he didn’t fall for it, but I do feel bad. He’s not working much right now so he’s kind of vulnerable to such situations as he just longs to be around people; being a house husband is kind of a lonely job. He does have a real job; he’s an on-call pilot but business is slow right now and that’s just really hard for him to deal with.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Glad to be back. I was able to browse and read, but it is nice to join in.

*Swiss * Yeah, you are right. I believe my horse is fluffy. Went out yesterday to pet on her some and was really giving her a good rub. Not just hair here and there, but mats of hair was coming off. I will be glad to see Peaches turn gold again. Her white mane against the golden color is really pretty to me. 

*HP* Love the story about the hen. Once you get close to chickens and they trust you, they will follow your voice. It is an afternoon ritual to get scratch and mealy worms and go out and 'holler' come here mammas. Come on. Then, look out. Chicken stampede. As I walk to where they roost to put them up, I can clearly hear those little footsteps as they follow close behind me. I only have one Golden Girl now. I really get a kick out of watching her run to me. She has a totally different gait from the other hens. Country life is great.

*Jan* Gatsby looks great. Very nice canter. I'll bet that was a wonderful ride. I am still dreaming of a 40 x 60 pen where I can practice on Peaches. She has a nice slow canter that I would love to get comfortable with. I remember that wonderful feeling while cantering when I was younger. It feels like flying.

*AA* After this fall, I think the realization set in that I am probably safer on a horse with all my safety gear than walking around without. The force of the lick on my head was more violent than any from the back of a horse. I had to discard a helmet once because of a huge dent in it. If it had been my head, I don't know how serious it would have been. I am truly a believer in helmets no matter what sport they are designed for. Hope the chicks are doing well. You will really enjoy them. I am partial to the Buff Orphingtons and I think as they mature you will grow to love them as well. They are so cute when they run. Like I said before, they have a totally different gait from the other breeds.

*Greetree* That is a beautiful rose bush. I just bought a climbing rose variety and planted it at my front door. Hope it does as well. What is your secret? 

*Mr **I run them in the run-in sheds quick turn around and leap back out. Fun and throws lots of dirt in the air.They are feeling the Spring for sure, first rides should be exciting* 

I'll bet that's fun to watch. I'll bet you and your little SSH will be a blurrrrrrrr on the trail this year. 

*Corgi* Sounds like you had a busy week. Ain't that sunshine and warm temps wonderful. Isabella will be back at it in no time. You can't keep a Diva down.

Sorry if I missed anyone, got to go feed. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Greentree*, gorgeous master bathroom! Fun car, too - that's great you got invited to sing in Texas. When is it? German songs, maybe you could Youtube the songs to practice? 
*Swissmiss*, Love that name Peaches, great pic, her expression is so gentle
*Jan*, Gatsby and your son cantering! Cool - enjoy your break! 
*HP*, Timmy seems it's his official name - hope you're not in pain from dentist visit. Yikes!! That hen thinks she's boss eh? hahaa
*MR*, those horses look so happy and cozy. I'd nap with them probably but lying in mud for me is not so comfy.
*Ellen*, Glad you're okay - one thing about this passion, the risks involved - makes sense with all the safety equipment you could invest in. I'm thinking of a better helmet esp if we're starting to canter, etc.

Thanks all re: house! We've worked over 10 yrs for this house - and need the room with a big family. Closest to barn we'll get is adding a barn door in the kitchen area for the bedroom - hahaa. At least we're close to the barn - riding lesson today - hopefully on English saddle!  Have to remind my instructor -


----------



## Jan1975

Fearless, that is too bad that your hubby was roped into that scam.  They are so pushy and act like it's all friendly too. I'm glad he didn't buy in!

Maria, have a great lesson today!


----------



## Happy Place

First day of vacation. Getting a very slow start. I have it in my mind today to get the laundry done and clean the house before I go to the barn. I like to get up and get going. DH doesn't. It's 11 and he is just now getting ready for work. I guess his first appointment is between 1-3. Am I the only one who likes to clean the house when no one is home?

Anyhow, now that I have sat on my butt for 3 hours, my motivation is gone. Gotta get my mojo on the move.


----------



## frlsgirl

corgi said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fils- How is your girl dong after her fall?
> 
> Everyone else, hello and Happy Easter weekend!


She's doing fine, like nothing ever happened!


----------



## Celeste

This morning we had one of our old "freeloader bum" horses get out. He was running around the yard making hoof prints in the lawn. I was lucky that my son was here. He and DH found the hole in the fence and fixed it. Catching the old horse was easy with a little bit of feed in a bucket. 

Our chickens are also getting excessively friendly. DH and DS were working on the jeep right before dark the other day. They had the hood up and were looking at the broken alternator. Two of the chickens jumped up and peered over at the alternator with them. I wish I had gotten a picture. They all four (two people, two chickens) seemed intent on fixing the jeep.


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste I too wish you had a picture of the chickens' "help". :rofl: What goofballs! Glad you were able to catch the horse easily! 

HP, the ONLY reason I got up & moving early today was we were getting DirecTV installed between 8-12. I had to clean my bedroom and sleep the floors well so the installer thinks I keep a clean house. :lol: Then, since we were up, we went to see Gatsby early in the day. He was such a gem. Seriously not sure why I didn't automatically buy that horse and why I hemmed & hawed over it so much. Although I haven't paid my first month of board yet so maybe I'll feel differently then. :lol:

My daughter showed interest in him for the first time today. She helped us groom him, and walked with my son out to the paddock. Maybe she WILL be a rider.


----------



## Happy Place

I am so sore tonight! My back seems to tighten up as I ride. It used to be that if I just walked, it would loosen up. When I get on, I have to stretch my hips a bit in order to get comfortable. If my saddle is too wide for me, can that make my back sore?

I attempted a venison stew in my pressure cooker today. Too much time. Veggies are mush. I can't wait to hear the complaints from DH when he gets home :icon_rolleyes: Maybe I should just puree it, freeze it and keep it until after my surgery. I will have to have a week or so of pureed foods :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

HP, are you sure the stirrups are the correct length? If mine are a tiny bit too long, my back will hurt like crazy. 

Jan, I used to hire a maid to clean once a week. When she quit, I just didn't replace her because I didn't want to have to do all that house work that I did every week before she came so that she wouldn't spread rumors about my messy house.


----------



## Celeste

Did I ever mention that my Arab is a brat?

I hadn't ridden in two weeks, so I decided to ride for a few minutes in the arena. 

She was lovely at the walk. She didn't want to trot at all. She wanted to either canter too fast or walk. When she did trot she had a bad attitude. 

She always acts this way when I do nothing but trail ride for several months. If she only knew that she is going to have to start doing actual work for a while now she might have had a better attitude.


----------



## Koolio

Hello! A good Good Friday to everyone!

I'm not sure if Good Friday and Easter Monday are holidays elsewhere, but they are here. Kids are off school next week on spring break as well. It looks like the teachers around are just finishing or just starting spring break. I hope you all get the rest and rejuvenation you need this week to carry you through to the end of the school year.

City - Pony club is great. I don't know how much detail they went into in 4H about horse care, riding, etc, but pony club is quite thorough. Any opportunity to learn with other horse people is golden. I hope you have a good lesson today in the English saddle.

Ellen- glad to see you back on the board. It seems I missed that you had a fall? I hope it wasn't too bad.

Jan - contrats on a good ride on Gatsby! A different saddle can make all the difference.

Corgi - I am so glad you are getting some quality horse time in and feeling less stressed about your mom. 

Celeste - your Arab sounds a bit like my cheeky pony, except she is lovely at the trot and canter, but sometimes jams up and refuses to walk forward. I am glad you caught your escapee.

Fearless - I am sorry to hear about your horses fall. It always looks terrible when they go down, but so often they recover like nothing happened. At the same time, it seems the slightest thing can cause them to go dead lame. Strange. I hope all is well.

Roaddy - you are looking fantastic! It seems the recent life changes you have been making are agreeing with you now. Your place is looking great too!

Happy - are you riding with tight hips? If you are tense, that might also make you sore after riding too. 

Nicker - congrats to you and Piper! Are you on a break too??

Anita - I hope you are feeling better. Glad you got some hay. If you run out, are you able to buy cubes in a pinch? I keep a tote of cubes in my barn "just in case". 

Phantom - enjoying your pictures as always...


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, when I had my knee replacement a few years ago, husband was nice enough to hire a housekeeping service so I could rest more. When he found out that I was cleaning like crazy right before they came he agreed to let them go.

It's fun mopping with a crutch. Mop serves quite well.


----------



## Koolio

It is a quiet weekend around here. DH and DS have gone to Saskatchewan for a few days to see DH family for Easter, so I am home alone with the critters. I do enjoy some time alone! I got two turn-out rugs washed, dried and re-waterproofed today. Shhhh... Don't tell DH....

Hemi (the dog) is doing so much better on his Cushings meds. His coat, energy level and water consumption have improved immensely. Tonight he even wanted to go out for a walk. Usually he wants to turn back at the end of the driveway.

I might have found a saddle!! My coach knows someone with a test saddle like those used in the Spanish Riding School that she was using on a pony shaped very much like Himmy. She contacted the gal as she is retiring from riding due to hip problems and the woman is going to get the saddle out to us soon! Fingers crossed that it will fit both of us. If not, I have a tentative appointment in April to do a fitting with the Zaldi dealer. I'll be thrilled if I can find a quality used saddle and not have to spend a fortune on a custom built saddle.

No riding today, but I did go out to do some groundwork on Himmy. I have a lesson on Sunday where I am going to learn some straightness training and groundwork that develops shoulder in, haunches in and maybe piaffe. Himmy is pretty pushy and doesn't lead well from her off side, so we worked on that today. She finished up nicely and seemed happy to do something different. It felt good to just spend some time with her. She is a little stinker and can be quite challenging, but she sure is growing on me!!
I am registered for a straightness training clinic (auditing) in 2 weeks with an instructor from the Netherlands, so I hope to work on a little coordination before then so I can get more out of the clinic. I hope to do some groundwork with all my guys at home to help build their back and stomach muscles.
Next weekend I have another Western Dressage fun day. I'm not sure yet if I am going to ride Koolio or Himmy as I hope to show both of them this summer. Koolio was so good last time, but this will be a new venue for him. Himmy needs some outings, but has already been to this venue. Decisions...

I hope everyone has a happy Easter!!


----------



## Koolio

Blue said:


> *Celeste*, when I had my knee replacement a few years ago, husband was nice enough to hire a housekeeping service so I could rest more. When he found out that I was cleaning like crazy right before they came he agreed to let them go.
> 
> It's fun mopping with a crutch. Mop serves quite well.


We used to have a housekeeper too and ran around like crazy cleaning the house before he came. Since we don't have him any more, I find I can pace my cleaning a little better and we don't stress about it so much.


----------



## SwissMiss

Apparently I have a jealous horse mg:

Today Raya was not inclined to walk to me when I called, so I had to go out and get her. I swear she was smirking when I lead her to the barn :wink: 
After her dinner I groomed her and applied some more MTG on her bald spots (how dare you smearing that nasty stuff on me!), turned her back out and told her "go graze". That's our code for "there are no more cookies" and after a final scratch, she walked away.

The old TB gelding was standing at the gate and took the opportunity to beg for some scratches. He is such a nice guy, I willingly complied. But suddenly there is that golden, fire-breathing dragon that shoves between the TB and me, and a glance sends the gelding away. Then Raya stands there, looking completey innocent and sweet, sniffing my hands... I was so perplexed, I completely missed my window to tell her off for chasing the gelding away from me...

Maybe she slowly realizes that I am _really_ not planning to eat her and that my scratches are somewhat nice


----------



## VickiRose

Hi everyone,
Koolio, hope the saddle works out for you and happy that Hemi is doing better. 

Swiss, Raya sounds like quite a character! 

It seems to be universal to clean before the cleaner. My friends do the same! I wish I had a cleaner, not weekly but sort of monthly to do the jobs I never seem to get to. Like window washing, mopping floors, cleaning out cupboards etc. 

The chicken stories are hilarious! My kids are currently trying to convince me to let them hatch some more bantam chicks...but I'm the mean mum who is insisting they get rid of the two spare roosters for the last batch first! But apparently I'm the worst mother in the world...

Took Boston for a walk today. (Not riding him, just leading) Along with both kids (one on a push bike ) and the hyper kelpie dog! Next time the dog stays home, or I'm taking the lunge whip. She was walking right behind Boston, under his tail! Didn't know he could stride out so fast...lol. But then she started barking at him, and he lost his mind... Tried to jump on me, crowding me, rushing, dancing around like a demented giraffe... He got told off, and we got the dog to run out in front instead, but if you let up your vigilance, she was back there in a flash! At least if I have a lunge whip I can simulate a "kick" every time she does it, otherwise the horse might kick her for real.

Eventually Boston found his brain (borrowing the phrase from Phantom) until we got back in sight of his paddock and Rose (who was prancing around like a show pony, calling out for her friend). Then he decided he needed to rush home. And too bad if I was in the way. So more lessons in who was boss, lots of circles, lots of reverse, lots of "let's stop and smell the roses" 

Eventually he settled down and moseyed up the driveway at my pace. Then horror of horrors, I walked PAST the gate!!! He was horrified! Made him amble over to the MILs front lawn, let him have a snack, practised "loading" by walking up the wheelchair ramp a few steps, then I finally let him back in with Rose.

I think we have a lot of work to do before riding him...


----------



## Jan1975

VickiRose, don't you know it's against horse law to ride PAST a gate back home? :rofl: 

SM, cute story about Raya! She DOES love you!! She just doesn't really want you to know that, I don't think. :lol:

Koolio & Celeste, that is EXACTLY why I quit having my housekeeper come! :lol: I got tired of cleaning my house before she got here. I didn't actually CLEAN, but I would have to put everything away, because I felt like her job was not to pick up my clutter. My house was so much cleaner then. Not that I live in a pit, but, well. 

Koolio, glad you might have found a saddle! This is the longest saddle-seeking venture ever, I think!


----------



## Koolio

Good morning everyone! I think it is going to be a lovely day here. Too bad I will be stuck in a hair salon chair for the better part of the morning, but my hair is getting so shaggy, I think I look like a Highland Steer. LOL!

Vicki - I forget, but is Boston older? I need to start taking Sam for walks now that the ground is drying up again. I don't think I'll be taking the dogs though. That would be quit the circus!!

Swiss - nothing crazier than a jealous horse!! Sam and Koolio are jealous of each other and always try to nose in when I'm spending time with the other. Too bad they couldn't show their appreciation when we want to spend time with them.

Jan - it seems that everyone at the barn is looking for saddles and it is taking forever. It is difficult to find a saddle that fits both Himmy and I at the same time. We are kind of built the same... short and round... LOL!

This morning I made a fresh batch of buns for dinner at my cousins house tonight. The house smells so good!! I also snuck another horse blanket in the washing machine. It is warm enough now for the horses to go naked, so I'm trying to get all the rainsheets and liners washed. I'll do the winter turnouts at the laundry mat when I get a chance. So far I have 3 blankets done and about 10 more to go.  Living in a 4 season country with 4 horses means a lot of horse clothes. Hopefully Ill get out to the stable and pull Himmy's mid-weight off her and wash it tonight. It has a couple of small tears, so I need to do a quick repair job as well. In the meantime, she can wear her rainsheet with roosters on it. You have to be 14 hands to get away with that one. 

I hope everyone has an awesome day!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Hi y'all :wave:

Today we finally went on a trail ride again, yay!
My "horse-taxi" was to pick us up at 8, so had to get up early, to get ready. To DH's utter amusement :icon_rolleyes:

Of course Raya decided some walking would be good for me and waited at the end of the big pasture... I am convinced I saw that smirk again, lol.

Got her loaded up, drove to the trail head, got the horses ready and set out...
And now I have to borrow one of phantom's phrases: we were looking for Raya's and her friend Lia's brains... Whizzing around trees that would make every barrel racer envious, and fast (bouncy:x) gait all the time, standing was a struggle and walking even more so... Me slipping all over in the nice and clean, oiled saddle didn't help matters :wink: Spooking at leaves, branches and the dog???? I think we finished the loop that normally takes about 2 hours (with plenty of gaiting) in less than 1.5... But we finally found the brains! :wink:

Must be spring fever :wink: Now I am ready for a nap:cheers:


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh, and btw, the shimmable pad seems to help with my saddle issue somewhat.
The "gaps" in the dry area that I had before (just below the withers, where she still has some pockets and thus no contact to the tree) look now exactly the same as the rest...

Meaning, a sweaty horse, with a dry area of the entire saddle tree :think:


----------



## Blue

Swiss a complete dry area could just mean a really good saddle pad!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Swiss a complete dry area could just mean a really good saddle pad!


 It's a diamond wool pad, so it could be  
On top of the spine (where there is no contact to the pad) she was sweaty, as well as further down on her side... 
Just the area of the tree (the whole length and width of it) was dry, with smooth fur (ok, as smooth as it can be while shedding). So now with the new pad the whole area is uniform... 
I wish I could ask Raya if it feels good!


----------



## Blue

Swiss, did she ride well? Or did she jig and bob and just act cranky?


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Swiss, did she ride well? Or did she jig and bob and just act cranky?


 Weeeell, today she was a freight train  But I attribute that to trying to find her brain... Because when we found the brain, she was her relaxed self (until her friend riled her up again and the brain seemed to evaporate :icon_rolleyes.

Last ride, similar pad (without the shims in the front), similar dry pattern; happy horse, gaiting freely, responsive to aids...

Maybe it's just the cursed "new-owner-frenzy" that makes me so unsure...
Or I need an excuse to buy more saddles :rofl:


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, Highland Cows are cute! Do you have the big lethal looking horns too?
Boston and Rose are both middle aged, both 16 yrs old. Main reasons for walking Boston are, his fitness, my fitness, he is a bit stiff and he has become quite herd bound to Rose. I'm not a good enough rider to ride him through it, so we are starting with walking. He actually did worse than I'd anticipated. I'd originally though a week or so of walking to sort some issues out, but now I'm thinking it might take a bit longer.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Koolio*, Hope this saddle is 'THE ONE'! Harder than finding a spouse - finding the right saddle it seems.
*Celeste*, Perhaps the chickens thought you dropped food in the engine?? Or were about to break into Greased Lightning song. Who knows...animals these days.

Sounds like everyone is doing some major cleaning, barn work, trail rides, etc. Aaaaah, spring! Hope you all are enjoying the fruits of your labor.
I kinda feel bad - Friday it rained so lesson was this morning - and left my DH and eldest DD with packing and cleaning so youngest DD and I could ride. But then I'm making a major Easter feast and packing of my own tonight so guess we're even! Rode English saddle successfully today woohoo! No cantering as we both had to get adjusted to it but lots of sitting trot and some cavaletti exercises, circles and wow, that was fun! Can truly feel horse movements more, you feel more connected - LOVE LOVE English riding. Although Breezy galloped away - she's in season and is quite antsy. Galaxy was great, always takes good care of my DD. We got to see the cute baby Clydesdale named Mr. D or "Big D" - very friendly. I'll post a pic soon - you have to see him and his cute hooves. Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Blue

SwissMiss said:


> Weeeell, today she was a freight train  But I attribute that to trying to find her brain... Because when we found the brain, she was her relaxed self (until her friend riled her up again and the brain seemed to evaporate :icon_rolleyes.
> 
> Last ride, similar pad (without the shims in the front), similar dry pattern; happy horse, gaiting freely, responsive to aids...
> 
> Maybe it's just the cursed "new-owner-frenzy" that makes me so unsure...
> Or I need an excuse to buy more saddles :rofl:


Can you post pictures? Sounds to me like she just has a good saddle pad. I know that my mare is in excellent condition and doesn't sweat unless we WORK. Several times I've had a "dry" saddle area.


----------



## Eole

I've read everyone all week but had no time to post.
*frls*, glad Ana is ok from the fall. I freaked the first time I saw one of my horse fall, now I laugh (after I see them up on all four).

*Koolio*, hope the saddle fits. I know I'm heading there myself with Buttercup. Hoping a different girth might work. Please report on the Straigthness Clinic, I'd love to know what you think.

*SwissMiss*. A symetrical dry pattern is a good thing. A dry spot on an all sweaty horse wouldn't. You can still go saddle shopping. 

On cleaning: are we girls ALL the same. I cleaned before cleaning lady came, was worried she'd find my house too dirty!!! Didn't last, I don't like strangers in my stuff. So the house's a mess. I need visitors at least once a month to put me in a cleaning Frenzy. Especially if my mom comes. DH knows: is your mom coming?

Loves the chicken stories. And *Vicki* Moo is so funny! We need more pics.
*Ellen*, glad to see you around!

*Greentree*, I LOVE roses! I took care of a rose garden in a cimetary as a summer job, we had the biggest rose garden in Montreal after the botanical garden. I knew the name of every rose by color and by smell. What kind did you post, do you know?

It seems everyone's horse has spring fever.

Here we are still under lots of snow. We had another 8" dump Thursday.
I'm working a lot, but my April-May Schedule includes many days off. Hope to put on saddle time then.
I'm also trying to start an Endurance association in my province. We're the only province with none. We are French and there is no information on endurance available to our riders. I'm reaching out to our few bilingual riders to get involved. We'll see where that leads us.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio, glad you got the horse laundry done! I'm so glad there's a washing machine at our new barn because the last time I tried to wash horse stuff in my washer I was not happy. :lol: SO MUCH HAIR. I am going to have to wash our saddle pads soon because Gatsby is shedding SO bad right now. 

Swiss Miss, Gatsby will sometimes sweat under his saddle last. He sweats on his chest first, and almost always the girth area, but not always the saddle area. Was she sweat all around it on her back but not there? 

Maria, glad you enjoyed English riding so much! For some reason, I though that's what you'd been doing all along. 

Eole, I too like having people over every now and then because that's what really makes me clean well. Sometimes I try to trick myself and pretend that someone is coming when they aren't, but that never works. :lol: 

My most embarrassing messy house moment ever was once when we had it appraised. The first time we had it appraised, several years before, it was a "drive by" appraisal and we didn't even have to be home. We refinanced our house about 5 years later when the rates dropped below 4%, and when they scheduled an appraisal, I assumed it would be another drive by. NOPE. Not only did she come in, but she TOOK PHOTOGRAPHS of every room. I almost said, "Nevermind, we don't want to refinance after all!" :lol: 

Also, I know you will all appreciate this "gear" story: Tonight I was whining [again] about our $$$ tree removal. Hubby said something like hush up because I'd just spent more than that on a horse. I said I had not...and he said, "What if you add up all of those packages that keep arriving on the front porch?" :rofl: And here I thought I'd been unpacking them and breaking down the boxes all sneaky like. :lol: One of the things I bought that I love is this pair of overreach boots: Boots 

Also, look how handsome he looks with his new name plate attached to his halter!


----------



## greentree

Eole, they are "Scentimental", a floribunda. Their scent is strongly lemon. I refuse to grow Knock Outs...they are GMO roses to me....I do not want to eat nor grow GMO's. 

I had a blast of a ride today! There is a mini-CT next weekend that Diane says is fun. Mary thought she could go, but has a concert planned, but we set up some little jumps and rode for 2 hours! It is only about the third time I have ridden in that hunt seat saddle.


----------



## VickiRose

Gatsby looks very handsome in his halter. Well worth it!

I thought City was riding English too, not sure why... But kudos to you City for giving it a go, sounds like it suits you:runninghorse2:

GreenTree, what is a CT? I'm sure I should know...but my brain won't cooperate!

I too only clean thoroughly when I have guests. :wink:

Took Boston for his second walk today. Went a different direction today, LOTS of steep hills. Gave us both a workout! Not a lot of rushing home today, but Rose was still calling for him the whole time. Boston discovered that sheep will move if you are brave enough to get close to them! And that stumps do NOT have homicidal tendencies... :icon_rolleyes: Reward was to spend time grazing the front lawn before going back to Rose.

Here is a slightly blurry photo of the. In the evening light. Love Autumn!


----------



## greentree

VickiRose, I suppose that should be CTE.....sorry! It is a one day, Three Day Event, haha! 
I just cannot find any REAL info on it, grrr. Apparently their only web presence is on FB, which is extremely annoying to OLD people!!

Jan, Gatsby looks cute! Did you ever find out his whole name? 

We went to a wonderful little concert last night! Cave City is celebrating their 150th anniversary, and invited one of their "famous people" for a dinner and show. Her name is Beegie Adair. Oh gosh, she is such a wonderful musician. Her drummer plays for Sam Bush in the summer music festival season. Look her up on YouTube!

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Eole, they are "Scentimental", a floribunda. Their scent is strongly lemon. I refuse to grow Knock Outs...they are GMO roses to me....I do not want to eat nor grow GMO's.


I didn't know that the Knock Out roses were GMO's. We planted a few, and they have not done well at all. I have some old rose bushes that make beautiful blooms. One plant is over 50 years old. I have no idea what the variety is. When it blooms, I'll post some pictures.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!! *

I have been reading all but unable to keep up...must be getting old, lol

I am shocked by all the comments on house cleaning! I only clean if company is coming or the weather is nasty. Do some of you clean at other times?? 

Of course one has to clean before the cleaning crew arrives; which is why I don't have one :biglaugh:

Got my coop put together yesterday after riding. Glued and screwed everything firmly. Going to paint today if the rain stops. Confessed to my neighbor across the street about the chickens. They are hoping I can keep them because if I can they plan to get some. I offered to split my flock because 7 is really a lot for us and may not pass the "they are pets" plan of defense :wink:

Horses are finally starting to loose winter hair, Really have to pull at Dreamer's though. Still haven't managed to get the vet out here. Trying to change vets as the one I have been using is getting way to high. Which of course is why he is always available at short notice! Mostly he does cattle herds now. Will be gone a week at a time. 

will post pictures later

heading to church shortly.


----------



## greentree

They probably are not actually GMO....they just make me think of that....insidious, creep into your life until there is nothing good left....like FB, same category. 
Please post pics! We can figure it out! Does it bloom only in the spring, or repeat?


----------



## Celeste

Once it gets up and running, it will have some blooms all summer. It only has the massive overload of flowers several times a summer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: good luck on starting local endurance group. That sounds like fun for you. Hoping to soon see pictures of your lovely mares riding through your enchanted forest. 

*Swiss*: WooHoo! What a ride you had. They always seem so frisky in spring; may be all the itchy skin. Seem to settle down once the summer coat is in. 

Slippery saddle is not good when riding a jumping bean! Good to hear you hung in there. The dry pad sounds like a win, but of course saddle shopping can be done any time. Winter is my favorite time to buy tack though; dreaming of spring :wink:

*Koolio*: Sorry to hear the search for the saddle is still on. Ponies are difficult to fit! Have you tried a Wintec? If treeless are allowed there, the Freeform have short back models that can take a larger seat. 

Washing horse blankets while your DH is away, brilliant! I used to dream of a barn with dedicated washer and dryer just for my horse stuff 

Hair gone WILD! Hope you are pleased with the efforts of the salon

*Jan*: So your DH has noticed all the packages arriving to the front porch; AND apparently adding the costs up. Bummer. Time to make him a really fabulous dinner and explain over desert how this is saving you a _ton_ of money. Plus send all packages to the barn from now on...

The Great Gatsby looks so handsome in his halter! I swear horses blossom when they have plenty of TLC from their special person. Gatsby looks 300x better since you bought him :loveshower: 

*Celeste*: love the mental picture of the chicken mechanics :rofl: Would have been a 10K video (is that show still on TV?) 

Sorry to hear the PP is playing her tricks on you again. Sounds like arena time :wink:

Chivas needs a some arena time too. He is getting jumpier every day. Don't know if it is the saddles or the lack of travel. I need to find some riding buddies soon. 

*Greentree*: Roses are fabulous! Can't believe someone stole roses :evil:Jeez. I will admit I have three of those knock out ones :redface: In my defense, the yard guys mowed down three out of four of my roses, and the last one has turned into a tiny stick that offers up one lovely pink rose every year. I am sure the yard guys will eventually kill it too, but it is hiding near my biggest knockout one, so maybe it will survive :icon_rolleyes:

*City*: I too thought you have been riding English! Cavaletti are fabulous for improving your seat/posting too. Teaches the horses that boinging gait Fluffy is so good at 

*Ellen*: I really like my GG's too, they are already much calmer (except Blanche, lol) than the EE's. 

I am a bit concerned about all these falls you are having. Are you tripping, losing your balance or not sure why? Might be due for a trip to the doctor. We get so many folks in with broken hips from frequent falls, I worry about you :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Vickie*: Lovely picture of Boston and Rose! Sounds like your walks are making a lot of progress already. 

Something you might try to get Rose to quit calling is to give her a pile of nice hay to chomp on with little pieces of carrots scattered in it. She will be so busy hunting treats she will ignore Boston leaving. Give Boston treats before and after your walk, and a grazing break halfway along is very rewarding for him too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I didn't know that the Knock Out roses were GMO's. We planted a few, and they have not done well at all. I have some old rose bushes that make beautiful blooms. One plant is over 50 years old. I have no idea what the variety is. When it blooms, I'll post some pictures.


I didn't know they were GMO's either. Mine grow like a weed with no care at all. The two newer ones are prolific. The older one I am never quite sure of. 

I enjoy them, even if they are weeds or GMO's or just mutts. The flowers are pretty and they are carefree so that is a blessing.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I am shocked by all the comments on house cleaning! I only clean if company is coming or the weather is nasty. Do some of you clean at other times??


Lol, with 2 little kids regular cleaning is a necessity - otherwise the muddy pasture soon will be cleaner than our house :icon_rolleyes:
However, my 3 yr-old DD starts cleaning up spills by herself now; soon she can take over mopping the floors :rofl:


----------



## greentree

AA...they are fairly easy, which means *I* cannot grow them. If a label on a plant says "EASY", it means certain death at my hand. If one of them starts to get weird clumpy foliage, dig it up and send it to the dump. 

I seem to have missed a page...again!!

We moved the chickies today to the chicken tractor. In about 2 weeks, the bigger ones can move in with the flock. I have 3 Ameraucanas, and I want to put them in with Lucky, my lavender Ameraucana rooster, to get some hatching eggs. 

Hoping to get a ride on Spirit today....but I want to plant the Rose trees before it starts raining.


----------



## phantomhorse13

We left early Thursday morning to head to New Jersey. This was to be Phin's first ride, with Sultan along to baby sit. DH and I had been back and forth about entering the 30 or the 50. I was concerned that there would be a lot more out-of-control horses in the LD that would potentially upset Phin. He has been handling his training rides with ease, so after talking it over with a couple very experienced friends, entered the 50.

We were the first people to arrive, as usual. Decided to take advantage of the quiet and get out for the pre-ride. Phin was alert and interested but not stupid. He remembered his ground manners, though was something of a loud mouth (he hollered at every neigh he heard).




















Phin was excellent on the pre-ride. He was happy to go first but stayed at the pace I asked him both out and back. He vetted in without issue, not seeming overly concerned about the strangers and commotion all around him.

The next morning the forecasted heavy rain decided it would hold off. It was SO nice not to have to tack up and start in the rain! Phin was certainly more animated than he would have been at home, but again wasn't silly and listened well. I started him in the rope nose hack (what we call the hack-a-more, versus the padded nose hack being the hack-a-less), figuring I would rather have too many brakes than not enough!











We let the majority of the ride (21 entries) go out before we even approached the start. We walked out of camp! Phin was happy to move along, interested in the horses in front of him but not wanting to race to catch up. 











We did briefly have someone on a not-well-controlled horse attempt to leech onto the back of Sultan (who was behind Phin), but I made it clear they couldn't stay there as it was upsetting him (and me to be honest, listening to her repeatedly yell at her horse). Luckily she backed off and we didn't have any more company issues the rest of the day!

Phin settled in well after a couple miles and was soon content to let Sultan set the pace. Sultan was more than happy to show Phin how it's done.











Phin handled the vet checks with ease. We came in, untacked at the trailer, gave them both a bite, then went to the vetting. Phin had great numbers all day. He also ate and drank - both on trail and in the holds - like a champ. The weather was all over the place: sun, rain, humidity, sun, wind, a storm, and more humidity. I changed him to the hack-a-less in the first hold and he barely needed that.




























































Phin crossed the finish line - which my garmin recorded as 51.48 miles - happy and forward. We went back to the trailer to untack. While he was standing, he cramped up in a hind leg. We weren't able to get the cramp worked out, so he did not get a completion.  While I was heartbroken that he won't get credit for the wonderful ride he did, I could not be more pleased with how he behaved all day.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Now I have many, many pages to catch up on reading.

Happy Easter all!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL!!! I just ate an obscene amount of my homemade Mississippi mud pie.
*PH*, Fantastic pics as usual!! Looks like Phin did very well, too. 
*AA*, Cleaning is a must with allergies in the family  Or when company is coming haha. 

I tried English a while back, was pretty hilarious - was sliding around, not doing well, so we did more Western riding and when ready, tried English yesterday and it went SO MUCH better! First time weeks ago was hilarious - instructor and I kept laughing because I felt so unsteady in it - my legs/hips, muscles were not ready to have more control. 

What was so cute was Lily, the prettiest easy to ride mare, was following me around like puppy dog (I dream about doing dressage with her, she's so graceful) but I rode Breezy, the large pony on a fitness regimen to lose weight. Lily looked at me like "Um excuse me?? What about me?" I must ride her next time. She has such a fun bounce trot and really is responsive to your aids and will do whatever you ask. Sadly, can't ride until next week due to house move but we'll be riding soon after!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Jan*, OMG, Gatsby is one handsome boy!! So DH is catching on to the packages, eh? hahaaa 
I love all those nameplates, riding gear, etc. I find it hard not to go overboard and I don't even own a horse! lol


----------



## greentree

I got my rose trees planted, and the weeds pulled out of the strawberry patch! Taking a short break.....here is my little garden helper. She is a Speckled Sussex.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I got my rose trees planted, and the weeds pulled out of the strawberry patch! Taking a short break.....here is my little garden helper. She is a Speckled Sussex.....


Beautiful!!


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, beautiful chicken! You are getting so much yard work done. I'm assuming you have nice weather! I never did find out Gatsby's full name. Our trainer (who was our go-between; I never met the owner) was at a show for a week starting the day after we bought him and then she went on vacation for a week. I'll ask her when she gets back. She said he has Jockey Club papers so I'm assuming I will get them at some point. I'm not in a crazy rush because honestly those papers mean nothing to me. But, I probably should have them in case of a future resale. 

Maria, thanks for explaining the English/western thing. How awesome to see (feel) for yourself how much you've improved! And thanks for the compliments on Gatsby! I hope you get to ride Lily next time as it sounds like she loves you!

Anita, we think Gatsby is looking more handsome too, thanks!  And yes, all future packages need to go to the barn. :rofl: Glad you got your coop together! And yes, chickens are PETS. Not farm animals. Maybe you can say they are therapy animals. 

SwissMiss, I often think about how clean my house would be w/out the kids trailing after me messing things up! 

Phantom, love the pics, as always. Bummer you didn't get the official finish, but glad you had such a great ride until then!

Vicki, that picture is so pretty!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*City*: You will be next with your own horse...can even help you out with that. Dram _really_ needs a new home :wink:

*Phantom* what a great first ride for Phin! He looked wonderful in every picture. So disappointing that he didn't get a completion :sad: 

I am rather shocked that he would get a leg cramp after doing so well throughout the whole ride. What do you think caused the cramp? Curious to what you can do to work out a cramp in a horse. Always trying to learn..

The video was one of your best ever. Very clear picture. I have to say Sultan looked really happy. Not sure why I thought so, but he and your DH just looked to be really enjoying themselves.


----------



## AnitaAnne

to *Greentree, Celeste, Ellen *or any other chicken experts: I have a couple of questions

1) when can I put my chicks outside? They are 3.5 weeks old now and getting quit big

2) when should I quit feeding started feed?

3) when is the usual age hens start laying? 

Thank you!!

PS - I love the looks of the Silver Laced Wyandotte

PSS - 4) when can I start giving them treats like mealworms?


----------



## corgi

PH, thanks for taking us with you and Phin's first endurance ride. Great pics as always.

Green tree- beautiful chicken!!!

Today, hubby and I went to the farm but I was met with a horse who was obviously on the receiving end of a bad trim on Friday. i love our farrier and I know nobody is perfect and he has never messed up in the 4 years I have had him trim Isabella, but this time he did.
He took off so much on her left rear that she is avoiding putting it on the ground.
Of course, I sent an angry text and he said he knew he trimmed that one short but he did it because of how fast it grew over the last 6 weeks and to give it a day or two. ugh. I gave her bute (first time I have EVER been successful at actually getting bute paste into her and not all over me)

Needless to say, there was no riding my horse.

So, I grabbed the BO's Peruvian Paso Fino. Hubby and I started in the arena and then hit the trails. Blue was PERFECT today. it is like we finally have the horse that was advertised.

Jazzman, the paso, is a pain in the rear on the ground and tolerates the arena but LOVES the trail so we ended up having a good day.

I love riding Jazz. I would seriously consider getting a gaited horse in the future. I giggle most of the time I ride him.

Here is a video of today. He doesn't like the arena very much so getting him to gait is not easy but you get the idea for a few strides. He gaited a lot on the trail.
https://youtu.be/u6m3TCA9MvQ

By the way, Blue actually stepped into the creeks and drank. he has come a long way since the days when he jumped them like they were oxers.

Mom called me today telling I missed the hearing at the courthouse and asked me where her Daddy was. Sigh. They also had to move her into another room because she "stole" her roommate's purse. Double sigh.


Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I am rather shocked that he would get a leg cramp after doing so well throughout the whole ride. What do you think caused the cramp? Curious to what you can do to work out a cramp in a horse. Always trying to learn..


They can cramp for the same reasons we do: overwork, bad step, electrolyte imbalance, dehydration, and likely more that aren't coming to mind right now. So that begs the question, why do I think Phin cramped?

My best guess/hope at this point was simple mechanical fatigue. Sand, especially deep sand, is not easy footing and we don't really have anything similar to it to train on. People claim that training hills equates to sand training (and vice versa), but I don't know that I believe it. To the best of my ability to tell, Phin wasn't dehydrated and we were supplementing electrolytes throughout the ride, so I don't think either of those things was the issue. They did not have a blood machine at this ride, so I wasn't able to run blood to see his stats right then. I do have my vet coming tomorrow to draw blood just to see where we stand now. Hopefully it will be normal, but if not what it shows will give me some valuable information.

In terms of trying to work a cramp out, most people try a combination of dosing with electrolytes (sometimes also calcium), plus gentle massage and walking. We did all of those things and it helped, but just not enough. I also noticed later in the evening that Phin was a bit touchy about his girth. That has not ever happened before, but is also something to ponder. If something about the saddle was bothering him, did it cause him to move differently, which contributed to the cramp? Does he have some underlying leg issue that didn't show in light work but did with longer mileage and that made him move funny and cramp? Was he internalizing all his worry and it made him stiff through his back, thus moving differently and causing the cramp?

Endless things have been going around and around in my head. I have talked to a couple friends/mentors about it (including Kathy and Lani) and the consensus was I did everything in a reasonable manner and sometimes shiitake happens. And while that answer makes me feel better than someone pointing out something I missed, its also super frustrating because I want a _reason_. :neutral:


----------



## greentree

AA...
1) it depends on the temperature. They should still be about 80 degrees. 5 degrees per week, from 95. 

2)feed the starter feed until 16 weeks, that is the soonest that their kidneys can handle the extra calcium in the layer feed

3)16 to 24 weeks, depending on the breed. The hybrids lay earliest, then the lighter breeds, like leghorns, then the heavier breeds like orpingtons and Cochins. 

They can eat mealworms any time!


----------



## greentree

Jan, you NEED those papers....a Thoroughbred belongs to the person in possession of his papers. Most registries require a form and money to transfer, but not The Jockey Club.


----------



## Happy Place

Had a rough night last night of heartburn and doggie insomnia. Briar had me up every hour or so from about 3 am on. Didn't do much today. My sister and her family got sick so we didn't go there as planned for Easter. We spent the day napping and hanging out. I took Briar for a nice walk and grilled our dinner. Couldn't get DH to go out to the farm. . Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy, so don't know if I'll make it out or not. I have to go pick up an in home sleep study kit and get some groceries. Sound fun? No, not so much.

Here's a pic of one of our chicks hanging out with me on the quad as I grilled our dinner. 

Chick, chic chic rider!!!








G' Night all Happy Easter!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> They can cramp for the same reasons we do: overwork, bad step, electrolyte imbalance, dehydration, and likely more that aren't coming to mind right now. So that begs the question, why do I think Phin cramped?
> 
> My best guess/hope at this point was simple mechanical fatigue. Sand, especially deep sand, is not easy footing and we don't really have anything similar to it to train on. People claim that training hills equates to sand training (and vice versa), but I don't know that I believe it. To the best of my ability to tell, Phin wasn't dehydrated and we were supplementing electrolytes throughout the ride, so I don't think either of those things was the issue. They did not have a blood machine at this ride, so I wasn't able to run blood to see his stats right then. I do have my vet coming tomorrow to draw blood just to see where we stand now. Hopefully it will be normal, but if not what it shows will give me some valuable information.
> 
> In terms of trying to work a cramp out, most people try a combination of dosing with electrolytes (sometimes also calcium), plus gentle massage and walking. We did all of those things and it helped, but just not enough. I also noticed later in the evening that Phin was a bit touchy about his girth. That has not ever happened before, but is also something to ponder. If something about the saddle was bothering him, did it cause him to move differently, which contributed to the cramp? Does he have some underlying leg issue that didn't show in light work but did with longer mileage and that made him move funny and cramp? Was he internalizing all his worry and it made him stiff through his back, thus moving differently and causing the cramp?
> 
> Endless things have been going around and around in my head. I have talked to a couple friends/mentors about it (including Kathy and Lani) and the consensus was I did everything in a reasonable manner and sometimes shiitake happens. And while that answer makes me feel better than someone pointing out something I missed, its also super frustrating because I want a _reason_. :neutral:


If only horses could talk! Then maybe you would know the reason. Very frustrating to go all that way fine then get cramps. Too bad the ride wasn't 45 miles. 

I was thinking massage, but I wasn't sure. Here when the horses work in the heat so much, we cool them down quickly with a bucket of cold water mixed with that (blue) ice analgesic gel. Oddly it also really cuts thru the dirt on them too. Don't know if that would help or not 

Having a hard time believing that sand is the same as hills. Two totally different things in my mind. Chivas can climb all day so long as I give him walk breaks. He may not be fast, but he can do it. Rode him in a sand arena once. He acted like it was pointless, but still seemed to struggle with the depth. Hard sand like in Florida he didn't have a problem with. 

Maybe the sore at the girth is a muscle cramp too? 

One thing I do know, if you couldn't help him no-one could


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA...
> 1) it depends on the temperature. They should still be about 80 degrees. 5 degrees per week, from 95.
> 
> 2)feed the starter feed until 16 weeks, that is the soonest that their kidneys can handle the extra calcium in the layer feed
> 
> 3)16 to 24 weeks, depending on the breed. The hybrids lay earliest, then the lighter breeds, like leghorns, then the heavier breeds like orpingtons and Cochins.
> 
> They can eat mealworms any time!


Thank you! I wanted to give them a treat of mealworms. When I asked at the store they said the chicks could choke on them when they are little. I thought they should be big enough, but just not sure. 

So about 4-6 months for laying. Hope I can wait that long :wink: I thought my other hens started laying at about 6 months. They were the big white hens, not sure of the kind but I think they were more for meat than eggs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: sorry to hear Briar had a bad night. Hope he is better tonight. The chicken is cute; is she a Rhode Island? She looks red in the picture. Bunch of very helpful chickens y'all have

Forgot to mention the soreness from your last ride. Could be the seat area is too wide. On English it is called the twist, not sure if that is the right word for western. I do know my Barefoot Cheyenne feels really wide to me and I really ache on long rides. That is the main reason I kept searching for a different style. 

*Corgi*: Another good news/bad news post :sad:

That is a shame Isabella was cut too short. Rather surprised the farrier didn't let you know _before_ you saw her hoof. Sad news about your momma too. She seems to be regressing quickly. So sad. 

Good news about Blue. He is really looking good and your DH and Blue are a handsome pair. Good to hear you got a nice ride in. How cool that your BO lets you borrow a horse to ride. I always think "pucka-pucka" when Chivas is gaiting along. 

*Jan*: Get those papers in hand. Still curious about his name, even though I love the name Gatsby


----------



## SwissMiss

corgi said:


> Jazzman, the paso, is a pain in the rear on the ground and tolerates the arena but LOVES the trail so we ended up having a good day.
> 
> I love riding Jazz. I would seriously consider getting a gaited horse in the future. I giggle most of the time I ride him!


Called "the Peruvian grin"  
Are you sure he's not related to Raya? Even though she's way less of a pain on the ground now :wink:

I have ridden gaited horses before, but the first ride on a Peruvian... :loveshower: ... and I was a "lost cause", lol

Just sad that you got to enjoy Jazzman, because Isabella is lame. Hopefully her hoof will grow back quickly and she will be back to her own self!
And good for Blue behaving the was he is supposed to!

It is so hard when a loved one suffers from dementia :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Discovered a problem tonight with Dreamer. He doesn't seem to be able to eat the new hay. Watched him for a while tonight and noticed he wasn't eating the hay. Walked over to encourage him by handing him a handful. The other three were all digging in happily and already seem to be putting on some weight. 

Dreamer ignored my offering and started pawing at the hay. Not a good sign. After a good bit of pawing and sniffing it all over, he finally picked up a mouthful. Next thing he spit it back out un-chewed  I have never seen him spit out hay before! This stuff is fairly fine stemmed, but not much different from the Bermuda grass. 

Watched him try to eat three different mouthfuls all with the same result; spit out wet clumps :sad:

Fortunately I have about six bales of the very green stuff and 3 bales of Bermuda left. I put him in Sassy's stall (cause his back door is broken) and gave him some of all three varieties of hay. Going to check back in the morning and see what has been eaten. 

This is a serious problem. If Dreamer can't chew hay anymore I am not sure what I can do. I am already feeding him the Purina senior feed that is supposed to be a complete feed and he is still skinny. I won't have any grass in the pasture unless I can get Dram re-homed _and_ it rains frequently

Working tomorrow, but will spend Tuesday repairing Dreamer's stall door and looking for alternatives. Hate to think of losing him, as he has been a great horse but he is 26 going on 27...:sad:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita* that behavior reminds me of the old QH and TB in our barn. Especially the QH is completely unable to eat hay at all. She get's a boatload of feed twice a day, enriched with beet pulp to add some more fiber...

Could you feed soaked hay pellets instead of hay?


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Anita* that behavior reminds me of the old QH and TB in our barn. Especially the QH is completely unable to eat hay at all. She get's a boatload of feed twice a day, enriched with beet pulp to add some more fiber...
> 
> Could you feed soaked hay pellets instead of hay?


Maybe. The best thing for him would be grass. I just need to think about options. Thank you for your help and concern.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*AA*, Oh you tease me, tell me about Dram. Pics? I can't stop looking at horses to buy...*sigh* 
*PH*, Is Phin ok? If only they could talk...
*Corgi*, Oh my, missed a so-called hearing? And she took a purse oops. You handle all this with such grace and humor. I've always to ride a paso - esp after I saw videos of them. I'd probably giggle the whole time, too. That's great Blue is getting more used to creeks, etc. 

Packing/laundry and watching Cupcake Wars and Worse Cooks in America- anyone else obsess with food shows?? I wonder if there's a healthy "cupcake" recipe for horses....but one guy on Worst Cooks put chocolate syrup in his spaghetti sauce and talked about how it made him sick. Yeah - he needs help. hahaaaaa

With all these chicken posts and pics, I feel kinda bad having eaten fried chix yesterday. The young chicks are now running loose and they always find a way to scare the crap out of me by clucking right in my ear near the stall I'm in. They're mighty cute though.


----------



## greentree

AA, that seems so strange.....I wonder if he has EPM. ET had these strange symptoms, unable to chew hay, but with mouth sores. The vet had no idea....I can't remember how we treated, or if we just waited. He was not that old.
Maybe Dreamer no longer has the enzymes to properly break it down.

Just thinking out loud......


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, that seems so strange.....I wonder if he has EPM. ET had these strange symptoms, unable to chew hay, but with mouth sores. The vet had no idea....I can't remember how we treated, or if we just waited. He was not that old.
> Maybe Dreamer no longer has the enzymes to properly break it down.
> 
> Just thinking out loud......


Yes, keep thinking. Everything helps. 

Is there a blood test for EPM? Although Cushing's may be very likely, or Lyme's. I do need the vet to check him, maybe just will have to call my regular vet one more time. 

But I just got that hay in Thursday, and he was munching the other hay just fine while the new hay was unloaded. 

I did notice that his front teeth are pointed way forward. He has had frequent diarrhea since I bought him, so I know digestion has always been an issue. Maybe just old age.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, when my oldsters get frustrated with hay, I switched them over to alfalfa cubes. I soak them when I need to, but it's pure nutrition for the old ones.


----------



## Koolio

I hope everyone had a fantastic Easter Sunday!

Phantom - sorry you didn't qualify, but it sounds like Phin was a good boy!

Anita - I hope you get things sorted with Dreamer. How old? Hopefully she will eat the other hay.

Corgi - too bad the farrier trimmed too short. Hopefully he will be more careful next time.

Jan - Gatsby looks like such a nice boy! You gotta hide those parcels a little better though...

Happy - I hope Briar has a better night tonight.


TBC...


----------



## VickiRose

Hi All,

AA, do you think it could be teeth related? Maybe the change of hay is incidental? Perhaps he has a mouth ulcer, abscess or a loose/broken tooth causing a problem? or maybe its pain in his jaw/TMJ area? Just throwing ideas out there, hope it resolves quickly. As someone said, maybe offer beet pulp or soaked hay cubes to get more roughage in him while you figure out what is going on with him. 

Corgi, sorry your Mum is deteriorating, and I hope Isabella is feeling better soon. 

We have just had some hoof issues with Rose. Had to change trimmer as our regular one broke her arm, and I don't like the way the new girl trimmed Rose. Her feet are horrible anyway, and she is difficult to trim at the best of times. The trim looked ok at first, but by week four was looking terrible! Very pancaked and flared. I (stupidly) waited until my regular trimmer was able to see her yesterday. And by then her feet were chipping and she has a bit of seedy/whiteline disease in two feet. Nothing major, but I'm annoyed with myself that I didn't act sooner. Still, she looks a lot better today and the resected bits should grow out in a couple of months.

Phantom, sounds like Phin did awesome for his first official ride! Well done. Pity about the cramp, but looking at the photos of all that deep sand I wouldn't be surprised if that was the problem.


----------



## Koolio

I had an "in hand" lesson with Himmy this morning and learned how to work on collection from the ground. At first she was really pushy, but then responded really quickly. My coach was pleasantly surprised at how well she did. Now I feel like I have some idea what to look for at the Straightness Training clinic coming up in April.

I had a second Easter supper with friends this afternoon. I also had one last night at my cousins house. Mmmmm... Turkey twice!! Now I feel sleepy...

This afternoon I did the same exercises I learned this morning with Koolio. It was windy and I worked him outside of the paddock, so he was a little spooky. I found I could manage him much better from the ground though, and he learned really quick to pay attention. He's more wiggly than Himmy, but I think the exercises will help him learn to balance himself and not push against the bit. My instructor thinks I should use the curb Kimberwick on him because he leans on the bit so much. I worked him in a snaffle with a martingale today and he was just fine. I noticed he has been foaming with the snaffle the last couple of times I've used it and seems much more respectful of it and not pushing so much. I think the Kimberwick was too severe and stressed him out. 

Afterwards, Sally and Koolio got a good thorough grooming to get some of the recent mud and dirt out of their coats. I also clipped Sam's belly. He was trace clipped in the fall, but we left on the belly hair for warmth. Now that it is warmer, he gets quite hot. Although he is getting his Cushings meds, he's still really hairy and the only one of my four that isn't shedding like mad yet. The clip should help him out a bit. If I have to, I will do a fully clip, but I think I can give it a little more time.

I cleaned the barn thoroughly, washed down the tack room cupboards and hung all the clean blankets. My washed blanket count is now up to 7!! And, I got out the sewing machine and repaired 2 tonight. All that is left now are the heavy winter turnouts. I think those will need to go to the laundromat, as they are pretty heavy for my machine. I have one hanging outside and may try to wash it with the pressure washer tomorrow. The pressure washer seems to work quite well.

A few of my blankets are losing their water repellence, so I sprayed them down with a silicone product used to waterproof tents and camping gear. What do you use to keep your blankets waterproof?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickiRose*: Thanks for the ideas for Dreamer. I really need to start with a vet for a good mouth exam and blood work. They are due for worming too so plan to take care of that soon. 

Sorry to hear Rose got a bad trim. So important to have a good farrier. 

*Koolio*: You have been very busy! Work in hand is really good for training, especially some upper movements. Stronger bit is often _not_ the answer. I try to keep all mine in snaffles. 

I don't wash my rain sheets, only give them a good hosing. We have really good water pressure here. The blankets get washed once a year, but after a few years I usually just buy them a new one. By then the buckles and straps are broken. Chivas is really hard on blankets, lucky if his last three years. Never tried water proofing them with anything, but the stuff for tents should work.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, when my oldsters get frustrated with hay, I switched them over to alfalfa cubes. I soak them when I need to, but it's pure nutrition for the old ones.


I can try that too. I just hate keeping him up so he can eat special food. The oldies get so stiff being in the barn for hours. Watching a horse choke on his hay is tough


----------



## AnitaAnne

*City*: will find some pictures of Dram, he looks a lot like Gatsby though

Videos here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp9H3vuGsXE






and here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCrJ-3-r8Rs






and here (original sale video):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4-UqkRfZe8


----------



## greentree

Sorry this is random, but I just remembered the funniest thing.....

Saturday, we were in the barn, and Mary was sitting bareback on Gavotte. She tells me she has been saving her money.....and if she were to buy Gavotte, what would the price be, and would I take PAYMENTS? Hahahaha! I tried not to laugh....

When Chance and Alaska were born, I lived in a subdivision, and the horses lived on a 50 acre commercial property that backed up to my fence. Chance was about 2 months old, and the little, maybe 7 yr old, boy from down the street rings my doorbell. Says his Momma SENT him down to find out how much he was, and so he could put a STRING (!!!!) on him, and try him OUT! I swear, it was the FUNNIEST!!!

anyway, that reminded me of that, because her parents have no intention of getting a horse...her DM has talked about it, but what they are doing is putting it off until she goes to college, lol! They don't even have a fence.....


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, he does look a lot like Gatsby! Cute little horse. Sorry that Dreamer can't eat hay.  

Sorry about the feet, VR. Hope you get it cleared up!

Koolio, you are so ambitious at the barn! Wow! Glad you had a good day working w/ the horses. I am not sure about the blankets. 

Swiss, I'd love to ride a gaited horse! Sounds like so much fun.

As for the papers, I'm sure I'll get them. I'll as the trainer when I see her today, as it's her first day back.


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> Sorry this is random, but I just remembered the funniest thing.....
> 
> Saturday, we were in the barn, and Mary was sitting bareback on Gavotte. She tells me she has been saving her money.....and if she were to buy Gavotte, what would the price be, and would I take PAYMENTS? Hahahaha! I tried not to laugh....
> 
> When Chance and Alaska were born, I lived in a subdivision, and the horses lived on a 50 acre commercial property that backed up to my fence. Chance was about 2 months old, and the little, maybe 7 yr old, boy from down the street rings my doorbell. Says his Momma SENT him down to find out how much he was, and so he could put a STRING (!!!!) on him, and try him OUT! I swear, it was the FUNNIEST!!!
> 
> anyway, that reminded me of that, because her parents have no intention of getting a horse...her DM has talked about it, but what they are doing is putting it off until she goes to college, lol! They don't even have a fence.....


Ha, ha, can't blame kids for trying!


----------



## frlsgirl

We had a group lesson Saturday! I think I had more fun than Ana; the other horses are much slower so I end up riding a lot of circles to keep from running into the horse in front of us.

I think this picture sums up how Ana feels about these group lessons:


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> We left early Thursday morning to head to New Jersey. This was to be Phin's first ride, with Sultan along to baby sit. DH and I had been back and forth about entering the 30 or the 50. I was concerned that there would be a lot more out-of-control horses in the LD that would potentially upset Phin. He has been handling his training rides with ease, so after talking it over with a couple very experienced friends, entered the 50.
> 
> We were the first people to arrive, as usual. Decided to take advantage of the quiet and get out for the pre-ride. Phin was alert and interested but not stupid. He remembered his ground manners, though was something of a loud mouth (he hollered at every neigh he heard).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phin was excellent on the pre-ride. He was happy to go first but stayed at the pace I asked him both out and back. He vetted in without issue, not seeming overly concerned about the strangers and commotion all around him.
> 
> The next morning the forecasted heavy rain decided it would hold off. It was SO nice not to have to tack up and start in the rain! Phin was certainly more animated than he would have been at home, but again wasn't silly and listened well. I started him in the rope nose hack (what we call the hack-a-more, versus the padded nose hack being the hack-a-less), figuring I would rather have too many brakes than not enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We let the majority of the ride (21 entries) go out before we even approached the start. We walked out of camp! Phin was happy to move along, interested in the horses in front of him but not wanting to race to catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did briefly have someone on a not-well-controlled horse attempt to leech onto the back of Sultan (who was behind Phin), but I made it clear they couldn't stay there as it was upsetting him (and me to be honest, listening to her repeatedly yell at her horse). Luckily she backed off and we didn't have any more company issues the rest of the day!
> 
> Phin settled in well after a couple miles and was soon content to let Sultan set the pace. Sultan was more than happy to show Phin how it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phin handled the vet checks with ease. We came in, untacked at the trailer, gave them both a bite, then went to the vetting. Phin had great numbers all day. He also ate and drank - both on trail and in the holds - like a champ. The weather was all over the place: sun, rain, humidity, sun, wind, a storm, and more humidity. I changed him to the hack-a-less in the first hold and he barely needed that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/4Hy1sdJinY8
> 
> 
> Phin crossed the finish line - which my garmin recorded as 51.48 miles - happy and forward. We went back to the trailer to untack. While he was standing, he cramped up in a hind leg. We weren't able to get the cramp worked out, so he did not get a completion.  While I was heartbroken that he won't get credit for the wonderful ride he did, I could not be more pleased with how he behaved all day.


Sorry to hear the Phin cramped up but so glad he did well. You guys looked great.


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone. Hope you all had a Happy Easter.

I had a busy Friday night and Saturday. We had a horse clinic at the barn. It was for younger kids. In the clinic we taught grooming, hoof care, stall cleaning and had demos of different types of horses and their gaits and the different types of riding. I was busy getting Lady all beautiful. For the very first time we used trimmers on her. She had never had that done before. She was a total angel. In order to keep her nice and clean we put a sleazy one her. Here is a pic. The clinic was a lot of fun.


----------



## greentree

Twalker said:


> Hi Everyone. Hope you all had a Happy Easter.
> 
> I had a busy Friday night and Saturday. We had a horse clinic at the barn. It was for younger kids. In the clinic we taught grooming, hoof care, stall cleaning and had demos of different types of horses and their gaits and the different types of riding. I was busy getting Lady all beautiful. For the very first time we used trimmers on her. She had never had that done before. She was a total angel. In order to keep her nice and clean we put a sleazy one her. Here is a pic. The clinic was a lot of fun.


You could use this as a knight -in -shining -armor Costume!! She looks so cute! That barn sounds like a great place. 


Frls...Ana is not having a good time! You are correct. She is insulted that you would put her in with mere mortal horses! Aka...not Morgan....

AA....did you figure out a price on Dram? Ballpark is fine.....


----------



## Happy Place

AA- Dram is such a cutie. Nice western jog too LOL. Sorry to hear about Dreamer. We have a 27 yo at the barn with only 3 teeth left. Have to soak alfalfa cubes for him to get his roughage. You are right to call a vet in. On things like that, you could be guessing for way longer than you need to.

Yesterday was beautiful, today it is very cloudy, windy and rainy. I'm heading in to town in a bit to run all my errands and pick up my Clinique bonus gift! I love that stuff and I am by no means a make up diva!

My recliner has bit the dust. No longer even comfortable. Today I moved furniture around but I'm not sure I like it. DH says do what I want, just don't move his chair and side table LOL I bet if TJ were here she would know just how to place it all.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> One thing I do know, if you couldn't help him no-one could


Thank you for the kind words. I have been having a lot of trouble dealing with the outcome of the ride. I hate knowing I put a horse into a situation where he ended up hurt, even if it was unintentional. The fact he was still NQR on that leg yesterday had me calling our vet, who came out today to look at him. 

Of course since I called the vet, Phin was totally sound today! She even did flexions and he didn't react to anything. But I was happy to pay the farm call just to have another set of eyes on him and to be able to run though what happened. He _was_ a touch back sore though, so that could point to the saddle being an issue (of course, when does any flipping saddle just work?!). I had her pull some blood for a chem panel just so I could see his muscle numbers, but we both expect it to be normal.



I am loving all the chicken pics! I had no idea they were so interactive. I guess that makes sense when people treat them like pets vs feral livestock. My only direct experience with any was 6 hens who got dumped overnight at a friend's boarding barn.. they stayed and we could collect eggs, but they never let us get anywhere close to them.


*corgi*: sorry to hear about your mare's sore foot, but loved the gaited video!

*AA*: sorry to hear about Dreamer's issue with hay. I hope maybe he is more successful eating the other varieties. I second the suggestions of and oral exam and soaked alfalfa cubes.

*Vicki*: hope Rose's feet are back in shape, now than you have your regular farrier back. amazing and scary how fast feet can go to h#ll.

*Koolio*: was your in-hand collection lesson with Himmy ground driving? i would love to hear more about the exercises you learned (or see video!). as for blankets, i got a NikWax product specifically designed to re-waterproof blankets (that is also the brand I use when washing the blankets, tho of course a different product).

*greentree*: can't blame Mary for dreaming!

*fg*: love Ana's expression!

*Twalker*: Lady looks very snazzy in her sleazy. Bet she loved the attention she got at the clinic.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out after getting home from Jersey and boy was he full of himself!! He wanted to go go go.. and if we weren't going, he was a total spooky idiot. So, we went looking for his brain.





























We did 12 miles of trails almost all at a canter in one area and then started for home. George was still being a dope, so we cantered right on past home and started towards the other set of trails. Got a couple miles and then he thought perhaps walking was a better choice after all, so we were able to turn and go home. Guess he is telling me he is ready for his first start of the season in a couple weeks! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Jan1975

I have Gatsby's papers, and of course I immediately sat down to Google his past owners to find out more about him. :lol: Not sure if all breed papers are the same, but the Jockey Club papers list his past owners. 

Sounds like he was originally an OTTB who left the track at age 3. He was purchased by a woman who, based on my Facebook stalking (not creepy right?) used him as a hunter/jumper. She didn't have him long though, less than a year. Maybe her intent was to train him & sell him, not sure. Then, my current trainer (who is mutual friends w/ this woman so maybe they already knew each other) helped one of her clients buy him. This was in 2013. The client was a teenager at the time. She is going off to college, and her loss is my gain because we LOVE our Gats-man! 

His registered name is Jersey Breeze. Apparently his first owners called him "Jersey" and then the teen that had him is the one who re-named him "Gatsby". I like the name Gatsby so we're definitely sticking with it. Our here in cow country, a jersey is a cow. :lol:

Anyhow, he officially ours now.  I am not sure if I need to do anything with the papers...our trainer wasn't sure since she normally deals with QH's. Does anyone know if you have to send them in or anything?

Also, his grand-dad is Real Quiet!


----------



## greentree

You do not have to, but you can. The JC is so bizarre about that in my book....most registries require you to send them the papers and a fee, and they do the transfer, similar to a car...

PH...Really good ride on George!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> You do not have to, but you can. The JC is so bizarre about that in my book....most registries require you to send them the papers and a fee, and they do the transfer, similar to a car...
> 
> PH...Really good ride on George!


I went online & changed the registration...all I had to do was enter my name, his name and the dam & year...and it let me. Anyone could do that w/ any horse, so it didn't seem very official. So, I guess I just keep the original papers and sign the back?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Jan1975 said:


> I went online & changed the registration...all I had to do was enter my name, his name and the dam & year...and it let me. Anyone could do that w/ any horse, so it didn't seem very official. So, I guess I just keep the original papers and sign the back?


Wow, that is kind of scary that it let you edit that online!

If that was me, I would sign the back and make a couple copies, then put the original in a safe or safety deposit box. You can use a copy for anything else you might need (show registration, etc).

How fun to have traced his background!


----------



## Jan1975

phantomhorse13 said:


> Wow, that is kind of scary that it let you edit that online!
> 
> If that was me, I would sign the back and make a couple copies, then put the original in a safe or safety deposit box. You can use a copy for anything else you might need (show registration, etc).
> 
> How fun to have traced his background!


I know. I was thinking of changing California Chrome's registration over to myself. :rofl: 

I found this info on the Jockey Club's website and it sounds like signing the back and changed the registration online is all I have to do. NOT very official!


----------



## Koolio

Happy Monday! It was another day off for many here, including me. 

I had another busy day starting with a chiro appointment and a trip to the feed store. Sally and Koolio seem to be losing some muscle mass so I wanted to get them on some better feed before I start working them both again. My hay isn't as good this year and it shows... I had some nice alfalfa round bales that lasted me until the new year, but have been feeding some mixed grass / alfalfa squares since. Definitely not as good. Hopefully the new pellets will help. Once the grass comes every will fatten up fast.

After the feed store, I went riding with DD's friend. I hauled out to where she keeps her horses and we went for a nice hack around a big lake. It was Koolio's first time out and in a new place so he was a little fresh, but still behaved. After, I did some work around home. I pressure washed 3 more blankets (almost all clean now!), harrowed my pasture again and set out bales for the week. Now it's time to walk the dogs and then call it a day. DH and DS will be home tomorrow so I better tidy the house up a bit too.

Back to work tomorrow and then a western dressage fun day on Saturday. It feels so good to see spring!!!


----------



## tjtalon

Happy Place said:


> I bet if TJ were here she would know just how to place it all.


If I was, I would...


----------



## Maryland Rider

Good Evening All:

Growing a little Corn here.
Just about recovered from illness at this point.
Thursday & Friday are rain for me and looking like a weekend mud hole and high river crossings.

Hello TJ! Hope all is well.

PH13 you are lucky to always be riding.

Where is Stan???

Jan it does not sound very official for sure. 

Chickens are in my past.
I raised chickens and ducks for years.
Old playpens in the dining room waiting for the weather to warm.
Heat lamps, pigeon grit,etc...

Nicker, still out there?

Soon I will take that new trailer to camp, I hope!

Night All:


----------



## Happy Place

Yea, TJ we have missed you! How's the job? Any horse time? Is Timmy behaving himself?

I finished all my running around. Funny how I don't notice how muddy my truck is until I drive into a bigger town, with no dirt roads! All those shiny car's shunning my truck! So I just looked at my sleep study kit. There is a light on that says "study complete". I really hope that when I get it all set up and hit the button, it will work. If not, I have to drive it back, get it reset and try again tomorrow. Grrrr.

Cold windy rainy day. But tomorrow will be all sun! I'll be riding for sure!

Has anyone tried the EZ shedder or Equi Shed? I'm temped to try one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLGqtaZxa-g


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I have not tried that particular product, but I use the Grooming stone every year and love it. It's just a little stone and really pulls the hair out.


----------



## Stan

*crusing*

Went crusin by and the thread popped up out of the blue so I thought I had better nip in and give an update.
The Harley is dead I had a crash not sure if I mentioned it before but middle of January I had to lay the bike down it was that or through the back windows of the car in front. Long story short myself and the Harley at 80ks slid down the road side by side with the Harley who did not survive I did and within a week I had brought a new bike. I could not ride but I did get back on.

I brought a Triumph America and I hate to say it but after doing 10,000 ks my opinion is it is far superior to its counter part the 883 Harley custom. 
Bugs I still have him and SWMBO is out there somewhere. We are in the process of parting the property and go our separate ways. The crap begins. Court back in on 27 April High court.

Horse riding I don't do any seem to have lost the urge I just want to keep out of the way Tired of conflict. Health is good every thing is working to one degree or another. Just like corn it keeps on keeping on. I like your elections good to see a candidate with the courage to say it as he sees it.
I see the us asked our government to send our SAS troupes in to help and we said no. Sorry folks I did not vote for this government and they have lets us down We are allies and would welcome help from the states if we needed it Don't judge us by our government.

Summer is still raging here temps through the day still in the mid 20s 

So a hello to you all and to the new ones I'm from New Zealand and will call in again.

I do miss the horse talk. TJ stay with it Nickers keep on keeping on Rick I have not forgotten but this summer ride is not going to happen the court case is not over yet. MLR Keep the corn growing and to the ladies Love you all.
Cheers
Stan :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Saturday, we were in the barn, and Mary was sitting bareback on Gavotte. She tells me she has been saving her money.....and if she were to buy Gavotte, what would the price be, and would I take PAYMENTS? Hahahaha! I tried not to laugh....
> 
> because her parents have no intention of getting a horse...her DM has talked about it, but what they are doing is putting it off until she goes to college, lol! They don't even have a fence.....


Oh, poor Mary. I hope she can afford to own Gavotte. She must really love that horse. 

It seems she understands that her parents will not buy her a horse. I paid for my own pony when I was 11; paid for him, his board, everything. Maybe Mary can do the same.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Stan*: Good to hear from you. Sounds like your road still has some bumps in it. Thankful you survived the Harley crash; you are brave to buy another bike. 

Hoping your legal issues wind down. Give Buggs a tomato and a carrot. He is a gem. 

*TJ*: Hello! So nice to see you on here. Any Horse days to share? Work still an interesting challenge? 

*Happy*: Sad to loose a favorite chair...recliners can be so comfortable

Grooming tool is interesting; appears to be a dull blade in a wooden ruler. Never have seen one. What I need is some good ideas for how to keep the horse hair off of me! 

Hope you get in lots of ride time :cowboy:

*Greentree*: Once Dram gets his coggins he will officially be up for sale. Open to offers. PM me. 

*Phantom*: Phin must have a really big heart to keep on. Don't beat yourself up for the cramp. No way you could have known that would be the outcome. It was a very good effort for both of you and a learning experience. 

No saddles fit. Have decided that saddles are designed to only fit the perfect horse and who has that horse? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dreamer update. 

Found the stall totally empty of hay this morning. Dreamer ate all three kinds of hay. He ate the green stuff first. It looks like grass clippings, but the horses enjoy it. 

Tonight didn't get off work until 8pm so decided just to feed all the horses outside, then work on Dreamer's stall tomorrow. 

Watched Dreamer for a little while after putting out the hay. Dreamer sniffed it, yawned after every sniff, then tried a bite. He opened his mouth wide and the hay wad dropped back out. He did that 3 times. He did not paw at the hay or drag it around. 

Finally it appeared as if he was actually starting to eat some of it. Not as fast as the other three, but def eating it. 

Is it possible he just doesn't care for this type of hay :think:


----------



## greentree

AA, I am going to a show with Diane this weekend, so I will talk about him to her! 
Too bad Mary cannot take Gavotte to the show.....she could drive her own price up!
Mary will continue to dream, sadly, until she works and can afford her horse on her own. 
The child has even got me wondering about the concert story now....because our schools' spring break starts this weekend, and I was trying to plan a trail ride, but she said her family was going on a cruise. Sometimes she gets her stories mixed up....

Stan, so good to here from you!! We used to ride a Valkyrie....the Harley group always made us bring up the rear, so that we could pick up all the pieces that fell off their bikes!!!
Those Victory bikes are good looking. I sat on a few before I...I mean DH....decided that the Miata was a better choice!
Don't be melting down there! Take care of yourself.

TJ, yay! Still here! We thought the key machine at the hardware store had taken your typing fingers off!! Hope spring is progressing after the big snow!


----------



## tjtalon

I'm back but not, if that makes sense. Too much going on to write & don't want to write about it anyway. Plus, way too many pages to even attempt to read them.

Good to hear from you Stan. I'm stayin' with it.


----------



## Jan1975

Hi TJ! 

Greentree, I love that you can give the kids at least a little bit of horse exposure! 

Anita, glad Dreamer seems to have eaten a little! Is grain okay? 

Maryland, can't wait to hear about your first camping trip! Are you planting corn already? I don't think our farmers have been out yet. 

Hi Stan! Nice to meet you! 

I have printed off all of Gatsby's paperwork from the transfer with the Jockey club and put it all in our filing cabinet. It's not fire proof but it's been through one fire; hoping it would make it through another until I can get something actually fire safe. 

Hope y'all have a great day! We're off to see our horse this a.m.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Hope everyone is doing good. I rode Peaches yesterday. Wow, haven't ridden her in a while and we both had to knock the rust off. She patiently stood at the mounting block and was very agreeable during the short ride in the barn yard. I have someone to ride with today and we plan to ride the Pine Torch trail. It is a good trail to knock the rest of the rust off. LOL Very relaxing and easy trail. 

*PH13 * Sorry about the leg cramp. You and Phin looked great as always. Those darn cramps can just pop out of the blue. I was taking my boots off yesterday and got one in the big muscle in my lower leg. I slung the boot off and starting walking. They hurt. Got my attention. Enough about me, all the vids and photos of your ride look great. Can't wait to see the next ride.:thumbsup:
*
AA * Hope the chicks are doing well. Tractor Supply has giant sacks of meal worms. I just bought one that had a bonus added on to the usual amount. I can get the hens to follow me anywhere if they know I have scratch and meal worms. Your babies are too young for scratch. They need to gather up small gravels in the craw to grind the foods that they eat. As they grow, you will notice them picking up little tiny gravel and rocks. Hope they continue to do well.

Hope Dreamer is doing better. I was afraid of colic. Make sure he has plenty of salt and water if the hay is really fine. I read something a while back that said a horse's teeth rotate forward as they age. My stepson has a paint that is up in years, and the horse went thru a time where he was thin and had diarrear sp? all the time. Took a stoole sample to the vet and found it was worms. Took a series of deworming, but he was better afterwards. Maybe an older horse tends to be more vulnerable to internal parasites. I agree with SwissMiss about the beetpulp fiber. Just make sure to soak it well if you use it. Enjoyed the vids of Dram.

Oh* Corgi*, I am so sorry about your mom. I know her condition is sad for you to deal with. Just remember that you are taking good care of her. You are a good daughter. 

Sorry about the bad trim on the Peruvian Paso. If there are any boots at the barn, maybe one on the sore foot would get it thru til the hoof grows out a little. Glad Blue is doing well. Hug the Diva for me.

*HP* Pretty hen. I have some that look like her. Don't know what they are, they were given to me. Hope you are enjoying being a horse owner. I think your horse has a cute face. He looks like he has good temperament. 

*Koolio* Peaches is shedding like craze. Yesterday, I was getting mats of hair with the curry comb. Maybe it's time to invest in some clippers. She has a right hearty beard under her jaw. Yep, sounds like a great idea to spring clean the tack room. I guess that needs to be the next thing on my list. Glad Himmy is doing well. Sounds like you are her anchor of 'reality'.:thumbsup:

*Jan1975* Congrats on Gatsby. I know you will have many a happy horse hour. 

*Stan* Sorry about the bike.

Hey* Blue*.

I am staying busy working with the Back Country Horsemen. Met with them yesterday about the Youth and Horse event. Just a bit apprehensive, but more excited to see how it goes. 

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Hi TJ!
> 
> Greentree, I love that you can give the kids at least a little bit of horse exposure!
> 
> Anita, glad Dreamer seems to have eaten a little! Is grain okay?
> 
> Maryland, can't wait to hear about your first camping trip! Are you planting corn already? I don't think our farmers have been out yet.
> 
> Hi Stan! Nice to meet you!
> 
> I have printed off all of Gatsby's paperwork from the transfer with the Jockey club and put it all in our filing cabinet. It's not fire proof but it's been through one fire; hoping it would make it through another until I can get something actually fire safe.
> 
> Hope y'all have a great day! We're off to see our horse this a.m.


That jockey club registration sounds crazy! Just type in your name and you are the owner? Something very strange in that system

Dreamer eats his grain up just fine, but it is all pellet form that almost melts in the mouth. He carefully eats all the pieces he dropped too. He is my best drinker too, will drink from anything. He ate the other hay without any problems I could see. This new hay is really fine and soft stuff; don't really know what kind it is. Have bought from this place many times in the past because it is 3-4 miles away. They normally have really good quality mixed hay that the easy keepers always love best.


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> That jockey club registration sounds crazy! Just type in your name and you are the owner? Something very strange in that system


I know. I just posted a question about it on "new to horses" to make sure I'm not missing a step! I must legally own my boy!!

Hopefully you can figure out Dreamer's pickiness. I forget, did you say his teeth had been done recently?


----------



## greentree

You don't believe ME?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> I know. I just posted a question about it on "new to horses" to make sure I'm not missing a step! I must legally own my boy!!
> 
> Hopefully you can figure out Dreamer's pickiness. I forget, did you say his teeth had been done recently?


Haven't ever had his teeth done. The vet checks him every year, says his teeth are wearing just as they should. All my horses have really good teeth, no problems. But I have always feed them hay that they can really chew. This new stuff is very fine and soft. Much finer than their hay in the past.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys, 
Special hello to Stan, TJ and Ellen, haven't heard much from you guys for a while. Haven't seen Nicker in here lately either. Everyone has been so busy!

AA, love the vids of Dram. 

Jan, the whole jockey club thing is weird...very odd. But if you have a receipt then you have proof of ownership anyhow.

Not much to report here. Gave Boston the day off today, will go for a walk tomorrow and give him a good grooming. Did I mention that I'm going to. Yoga for Horseriders session on Friday night? DD and I are going. It's aimed at people who've never done yoga before, which is good because I can't even touch my toes with straight legs !


----------



## Happy Place

That hen I posted is a Red Sexlink from Tractor supply. Great layers, but not extremely friendly. They will come by me and hang out but them make a fuss when I first pick them up!

Today will be the only super sunny day this week. I pulled a muscle in my back some how grrr. Going riding anyhow. Hoping just a nice walk will loosen those muscles.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> That hen I posted is a Red Sexlink from Tractor supply. Great layers, but not extremely friendly. They will come by me and hang out but them make a fuss when I first pick them up!
> 
> Today will be the only super sunny day this week. I pulled a muscle in my back some how grrr. Going riding anyhow. Hoping just a nice walk will loosen those muscles.


Hope your ride makes you feel better.


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. I rode Peaches yesterday. Wow, haven't ridden her in a while and we both had to knock the rust off. She patiently stood at the mounting block and was very agreeable during the short ride in the barn yard. I have someone to ride with today and we plan to ride the Pine Torch trail. It is a good trail to knock the rest of the rust off. LOL Very relaxing and easy trail.
> 
> *PH13 *Sorry about the leg cramp. You and Phin looked great as always. Those darn cramps can just pop out of the blue. I was taking my boots off yesterday and got one in the big muscle in my lower leg. I slung the boot off and starting walking. They hurt. Got my attention. Enough about me, all the vids and photos of your ride look great. Can't wait to see the next ride.:thumbsup:
> *
> AA *Hope the chicks are doing well. Tractor Supply has giant sacks of meal worms. I just bought one that had a bonus added on to the usual amount. I can get the hens to follow me anywhere if they know I have scratch and meal worms. Your babies are too young for scratch. They need to gather up small gravels in the craw to grind the foods that they eat. As they grow, you will notice them picking up little tiny gravel and rocks. Hope they continue to do well.
> 
> Hope Dreamer is doing better. I was afraid of colic. Make sure he has plenty of salt and water if the hay is really fine. I read something a while back that said a horse's teeth rotate forward as they age. My stepson has a paint that is up in years, and the horse went thru a time where he was thin and had diarrear sp? all the time. Took a stoole sample to the vet and found it was worms. Took a series of deworming, but he was better afterwards. Maybe an older horse tends to be more vulnerable to internal parasites. I agree with SwissMiss about the beetpulp fiber. Just make sure to soak it well if you use it. Enjoyed the vids of Dram.
> 
> Oh* Corgi*, I am so sorry about your mom. I know her condition is sad for you to deal with. Just remember that you are taking good care of her. You are a good daughter.
> 
> Sorry about the bad trim on the Peruvian Paso. If there are any boots at the barn, maybe one on the sore foot would get it thru til the hoof grows out a little. Glad Blue is doing well. Hug the Diva for me.
> 
> *HP* Pretty hen. I have some that look like her. Don't know what they are, they were given to me. Hope you are enjoying being a horse owner. I think your horse has a cute face. He looks like he has good temperament.
> 
> *Koolio* Peaches is shedding like craze. Yesterday, I was getting mats of hair with the curry comb. Maybe it's time to invest in some clippers. She has a right hearty beard under her jaw. Yep, sounds like a great idea to spring clean the tack room. I guess that needs to be the next thing on my list. Glad Himmy is doing well. Sounds like you are her anchor of 'reality'.:thumbsup:
> 
> *Jan1975* Congrats on Gatsby. I know you will have many a happy horse hour.
> 
> *Stan* Sorry about the bike.
> 
> Hey* Blue*.
> 
> I am staying busy working with the Back Country Horsemen. Met with them yesterday about the Youth and Horse event. Just a bit apprehensive, but more excited to see how it goes.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> :wave:


Yippee Ellen. Glad to see you are getting to ride. Have fun.


----------



## greentree

Score!! Several weeks ago the county came through with their aerial shredder, and made a huge mess along the wooded roads.....they FINLLY came back and started chipping it...and they are dumping the shredded stuff AT MY HOUSE! Yay! 

DH is going to move it into the riding area, and then I can add some sand...then some lights...dreaming....


----------



## Jan1975

VR, Yoga for horseriders sounds amazing! I would love that! I can't touch my toes either, not even close. And after a year of once a week yoga I still could not. :lol: It DID really improve my balance, strength, and body awareness, though.

Happy, I hope your back feels better! Ouch!! 

Greentree, is it mulch that they're leaving? Wood chips? Sounds good! 

Can I just show you the cutest Gatsby pic?


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Just got in from riding Peaches. I didn't go trail riding today, but when it warmed up this p.m., I went out and saddled her up. There is something about working with just you and your horse. She really stands nicely at my mounting block, and when I get in the saddle, we just sit there for a 'few'
just chillin'. She did better today and was more responsive to neck reining.

Special hello to you *VickiRose*. Hope things in the wonderful Down Under are going well. Hope your yoga class goes well. I have done palates sp?, but never yoga. I haven't joined a gym yet, but I am making sure that part of the program offers yoga or palates. Flexibility is a real plus as you age. Just getting up off the floor is a challenge unless you are flexible. Let us know how you like it.

*HP* Hope that pulled muscle isn't too bad. Oh my goodness, back trouble can put me down for the count better than anything. Hope the horseback ride is therapeutic and works it out. Hope you had a good ride. 

*TWalker* _ Yippee Ellen. Glad to see you are getting to ride. Have fun. _ 

Thanks. I am really happy with Peaches. I am hoping this will be the best riding year ever. Might just try to stay healthy and make it a tradition for the next 10 or 20 years:wink:

*Greentree* _DH is going to move it into the riding area, and then I can add some sand...then some lights...dreaming.... _

Sounds like a great dream to me. I would love the same. Like the idea of 'if something happens, the landing will be padded by the sand etc.' We have had the aerial shredders here too. I thought they were going to leave the cuttings. I was pleased to see the cleanup crew.:thumbsup:
*
Jan1975* I love the pic. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful evening. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

I had about an hour drive to take my sleep study machine back to the doc, then head for the barn. I was really stiff when I got out of the truck. You know what loosened me up? Reaching down and picking up his feet! I spend quite some time bending down and brushing out his feathers, then picking his feet and it felt so good. You know what didn't feel good? RIDING! I was okish at the walk but no way could I trot. We went for a nice walk. I took him down the road all by himself and he did great. Our lil dirt road is really loud with a busy freeway less than 100 yards from us. There is a bank and a fence separating but it is loud! Even had a semi blow his horn at us, no problem for my little man!

He was so very muddy when I got there. Thinking of bringing out the shop vac tomorrow! I even managed to cut a short bridle path in that think mane of his. I need some clippers to trim up his legs and make the bridle path clean. I did a hunter type path about an inch or so down his neck. Don't want to mess too much with his Fabio locks LOL

This is what I came out to:


----------



## Happy Place

I have no idea why my pics come out all funky.


----------



## Celeste

I rode for a short time in the arena. My girl behaved a lot better than she did last time. She just doesn't do well if she is not ridden often.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: hooray for chips! can't wait to hear what you have done with them.

*Jan*: that really IS the cutest pic ever. the delight on that girl's face is priceless.

*ellen*: any chance of some recent Peaches pics? would love to see you in the saddle, but mostly thrilled you are getting a chance to ride. Also interested to hear more about the project for Back Country Horseman you were talking about.

*HP*: gotta love mud season! at least only part of Moz is white. :wink: i love the shop vac this time of year.


Errands and laundry for me today, and finished putting the trailer back in order after the ride. DH and I also started packing for our upcoming vacation. The wind was roaring (30mph sustained with gusts to 45), so it was a good day to be inside. Hope to get some saddle time with Gina tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: That picture is the most adorable EVER! 

Waiting for MR to explain to you about the corn...

*Ellen*: So happy for you! Great you are riding Peaches! 

*Celeste*: The PP was a good girl! That arena work sure helps her find her brain :wink:

*Happy*: Is the Sexlink a breed? Very odd name...

Sorry to hear your back is hurting so much. When you say it is more comfortable when you are bent over it makes me think you could have a herniated disk. Might be a good idea to visit the chiropractor. 

When my back is just out of alignment, trotting can pop it back. 

*Greentree*: What a windfall to get free wood chips! 

*VickiRose*: Have fun at yoga and be sure to share all with us. I have zero knowledge of that. Always willing to learn. 

*TJ*: Good to have you on here 

*Phantom*: Enjoy your ride tomorrow and your vacation!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 26*

Bad day for the chicks today! I had to take my youngest DD to the doctor this am for a yearly check. Several of the doctors were out of town, likely because of this is spring break for most of the area. Good news for us because there was only a small amount of people in the waiting room. I am always pleased when I am not stuck in a doctors office for hours! 

I arrive home after only being gone for an hour to find disaster has occurred while we were away. Lily the rotten rat terrier finally managed to dislodge the kiddy gate and was in the laundry room with the chicks mg:

Everything was in disarray 

Quickly shoed Lily out of there and locked her in my room. Ran back to find only 5 chicks in the box; Bitsy and Rose were both missing and there was a fluffy feather on the floor 

Was feeling very emotional while putting things back in order. The chicks were terrorized and squawked LOUDLY every time I got near their box. 

Slowly realized that no way could Lily have eaten two chicks without more evidence. Wouldn't she at least burp up a feather or something? 

So started searching more carefully...looking behind the washer & dryer, even in the trash can. 

Suddenly spotted Bitsy hunched down behind a paint can and the umbrella holder next to the storage cabinet! Reached over and picked her up and spotted Rose next to her :happydance: 

Rose appeared fine but Bitsy felt a little damp...it was a real struggle to hold onto Bitsy long enough to get her back in the box but Rose settled down quickly in my hands. She has always been the calmest. 

Locked up that rotten Lily in her kennel for 3 hours until I calmed down. Then parked the kennel in front of the baby gate to the laundry. Strong threat :evil:

The good news is all the chicks seem to be ok


----------



## AnitaAnne

Was a busy day for me! After the chick attack today, decided I needed to get that coop finished fast. Went to Lowe's for paint and found a gallon of exterior paint HEAVILY discounted. The color was not exactly my first choice, or second or third. Honestly never would picked this color :icon_rolleyes:

Was determined to paint the coop because I knew the wood it is made out of is totally craappy. I had already glued and screwed everything thoroughly on Sunday. But when trying to move the old rabbit hutch out (same type of wood) it fell apart! The wood was much more rotted than I realized. 

Anyway, got it all painted up this afternoon! 

What do y'all think? :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Here is the coop in the original color. First was assembling it on my driveway, then realized it may get too heavy to move when complete so toted it out to the kennel with the help of my neighbor. 

Notice the rotted bunny hutch next to it! 

Originally raised it on one block, but decided that might cause chickens to get stuck underneath. So moved it farther away from the fence and raised it up another block. (see above pictures). 

Will need to get a different ladder for the chicks to reach the hutch, but didn't think much of the ramp/door anyway!


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, oh my gosh!! What a scare! I'm glad you did not have a heart attack! So glad everyone is okay. And the coop looks GREAT!!! 

Phantom, where are you going? 

Happy Place, upside down, Mosey looks great! :lol: I hope your back feels better soon. Maybe pick some more feet!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally made it out to the barn to work on Dreamer's back door. Realized the hinge was stretched out a bit but still usable. Adjusted the hinge so the door would close and decided was too tired to ride so just fed early. 

Hung out with the horses as they nibbled their hay. Used the time to curry off some of their winter coat. Worked on each one while sneaking peeks at Dreamer. 

He was eating his hay without any problem! No chocking, no spitting out wads of wet hay, no pawing, nothing! :shrug:

I did notice that he was eating slowly and carefully. Looked around and realized all the horses were eating slowly and carefully. 

Don't know exactly what Dreamer's problem was, but maybe being in the stall without other horses bothering him helped him learn how to eat this softer hay. Or maybe he decided he does like it; just no way of knowing I guess. 

Here is a picture of a part of a bale of hay, not sure how well it will show up.


----------



## Blue

O Anita! Thank goodness all the chicks are ok. You have been very busy. These terriers! Oiye!


----------



## greentree

Wow, AA, THAT was close!!! The coop looks great! You did a wonderful job building it, and the color is not bad. Get some green and yellow and paint some hippie flowers on it. The whole pen is awesome!!
It turns out that DH's brother cousin lives close to you! That is the "Texas close", as I do not know the town, lol, but in Alabama, and not Cuba, because I know that is the other side of the state.....he lives where there are rocks, because he builds rock crawler Jeeps. That narrows it down, right?? Haha...

I am sure you are wondering what a brother cousin is......DH's DM is his DA. The family never knew until right before she passed away. DH only knew he was adopted. 
He still does not look like any of them. 

What is funny to me is the different perspective that this man has on his childhood, versus his sisters'. I have known the girls for a few years, because they live in Texas. Anyway, he is a delightful man, almost 10 years older than DH. What a wonderful sense of humor! 

Had a lovely ride on Tootsie yesterday! Mary and I set up the dressage letters, measured the court out with the wheel (so that it is official, lol), and redid a couple of the jumps. I rode in the court, getting Tootsie used to 20 meter circles again, and then gave Mary a lesson on Gavotte. I do not think she "got" my comment about dressage judges giving grades in Geometry...oh well. Now she knows how a circle is made!


----------



## Happy Place

Chicken disaster here too. Hens were out free ranging. I heard some squawks, then saw chickens flying in a panic into my door wall! I ran out the back, around to the front in time to see a Fox biting at my chicken's tail feathers! I screamed and it took off, then turned right back around and came for her again. I threw a rock and yelled some more. He took off, but so did my hens. All 10 scattered to the neighbors woods. I walked around for 2 hours and found 7 hens. Three are still missing. They must be the ones who lost all the feathers because the ones I have look fine. I went out at first light and still can't find them. 

My back is a mess. it's low in my back and now it's not comfortable to sit on the couch. I think all that walking last night and maybe the ride was not a good thing. I want to see the chiro, but I am afraid to LOL! Sure I let her work on my horse, but I'm a big chicken. Her people office is only 10 miles from me. Maybe I will call when her office opens.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, so sorry your back is in such pain. I don't know much about chickens but is there a chance they'll find their way home today in the daylight?


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne, I think the dog pen and chicken place will work great. For now, the babies can probably get out of the dog pen. It will hold them fine when they are bigger. Can you confine them to the little chicken hutch you just finished for a while? Another option would be to attach chicken wire to the inside of the fencing.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy, sorry about the chicken disaster! What is it, naughty chicken week? See if you can find an osteopath (DO) who does osteopathic manipulations. They work as well as, if not better than, chiros and there is no cracking. Just gentle pulling and pushing. I seriously feels like nothing, in fact, after my first time I thought it was a quack, but it WORKS. 

I currently see a chiro who uses a little vibrating massager thing and there's no cracking either, and that also works. 

In some way, I hope you get relief!! Back pain is so debilitating.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It's hump day with the weekend on the horizon!

TJ - it is good to see you checking in. I hope all is well and you get a chance to drop by now an then. Also hoping you are getting a bit of horse time in.

Stan - also good to hear from you too! We've been wondering how you are. Sorry you had to lay the Harley down. I've heard those things are sleepy and like to take naps or stall in front of taverns... I gotta admit, I'd rather ride the Triumph. Never been a Harley gal... I'm hoping you get things sorted with SWMBO and with your court case. Know you have friends here and please stop by to let us know how you are.

Happy - I'm sorry about your chickens and your back. I'm skeptical of Chiro's too but this last time I got desperate. My family doc recommended this Chiro and he is good. Didn't touch me without extensive X-rays and tests first. That made me feel a bit better as I could see what he is treating. It has taken a couple of weeks, but I feel much better. Just need to work on stretching and relaxing the muscles more. Strength isn't a problem. Worth a visit and you can always say when you are not comfortable with something.

Anita - close call on the chicks!! That coop looks pretty great though. If I had chickens that is the kind of coop I would want.

Off to work for me! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*HP* So sorry to hear about the fox attack. My hens scattered when I had the dog attack a year or so ago. They finally got the nerve to come out and go to roost. Hope you didn't lose any. I will have to tell ya, if it wasn't for my chiro, I would be in terrible shape. I usually go limping stiffly into her office and bound out. Hope you reconsider going. I usually get over back problems twice as quick when I go to mine.
*
PH13 * Thanx. I will definitely get some 'ear' shots with a camera. The Back Country Horsemen are having the event to promote trail riding in Bankhead. We are hoping that thru this type of youth oriented function that we can raise the interest in horseback riding within younger people. I am having so much fun being involved.

Where are yall headed on your next trip? Looking forward to details.

*Celeste* Glad you had a good ride on your horse. Yesterday I wore my new Kerritts full seat riding pants. I really like them. Thanx for directing me to Riding Warehouse. They really make me feel more secure in my saddle.

*AA* I took a couple of pics of my one and only Golden Girl. Tried to send it yesterday, but my cell phone told me I didn't have enough memory. Tried to delete some stuff, but it did no good. Going to town today and will stop by the cellular store for help. Will try to send when I get home. Buffs are beauties. So glad the babies were ok. Sounds like Rose will be like my Peanut was. Handle her as much as you can. She sounds like she is going to be your pet. Poor babies. It broke my heart when the dogs killed most of my Buff babies. It is a bad thing to go thru.

The girls will love their mauve home. Please be sure that they can't get out of the chainlink fence. They will be at the mercy of everything outside. Even if you have to put a temporary nursery fence up of chicken wire to contain them. Just form a circle of the chicken wire around the coop and secure it with wire, nylon ties or even haystring. They must have a light outside until the weather warms up. I can't wait to see them as they grow.

Got to get out and feed my babies. Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## frlsgirl

*HP* – Oh no, those poor chickens; will the ones you found recover from the fox scare? Regarding back pain, I’ve dealt with some of that as well, the only thing that helped was tramadol plus heat.

*Phantom* – we also have had some crazy winds; not fun for horses or humans!

*AnitaAnne*: OMG! That must have been so scary for you and those poor chicks! Bad Lily! Love the new coop!

*Greentree* – center circles are my personal nemesis; not only do you have to get the horse aligned just right but you have to judge the distances just right, otherwise you end up with an easter egg or an octagon. Glad you had a good ride!

*Vicki* – yoga for horse riders? That sounds awesome!

*Jan* – OMG that is the cutest Gatsby picture ever!


Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## greentree

Blue, I accidentally unlinked your post, then re-liked it.....sorry. 

AA, a sex link is a hybrid between a striped breed(usually a barred Plymouth Rock), and a non barred breed. a pullet does not inherit her dam's sex chromosome, but the cockerel does. So, the chicks are born different colors, and so easy to sort.....
They usually lay larger eggs, and begin laying earlier than the purebred.


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, Lol, no worries. I've got a twitchy trigger finger too!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Blue, I accidentally unlinked your post, then re-liked it.....sorry.





Blue said:


> *Greentree*, Lol, no worries. I've got a twitchy trigger finger too!


I' soooooo glad I'm not the only one doing that! Thank you!
I was already considering to re-evaluate my caffeine intake :eek_color:


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Chicken disaster here too. Hens were out free ranging. I heard some squawks, then saw chickens flying in a panic into my door wall! I ran out the back, around to the front in time to see a Fox biting at my chicken's tail feathers! I screamed and it took off, then turned right back around and came for her again. I threw a rock and yelled some more. He took off, but so did my hens. All 10 scattered to the neighbors woods. I walked around for 2 hours and found 7 hens. Three are still missing. They must be the ones who lost all the feathers because the ones I have look fine. I went out at first light and still can't find them.
> 
> My back is a mess. it's low in my back and now it's not comfortable to sit on the couch. I think all that walking last night and maybe the ride was not a good thing. I want to see the chiro, but I am afraid to LOL! Sure I let her work on my horse, but I'm a big chicken. Her people office is only 10 miles from me. Maybe I will call when her office opens.


Poor Chicks. Hope your back gets better.


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> VR, Yoga for horseriders sounds amazing! I would love that! I can't touch my toes either, not even close. And after a year of once a week yoga I still could not. :lol: It DID really improve my balance, strength, and body awareness, though.
> 
> Happy, I hope your back feels better! Ouch!!
> 
> Greentree, is it mulch that they're leaving? Wood chips? Sounds good!
> 
> Can I just show you the cutest Gatsby pic?


So cute, both of them.


----------



## Happy Place

I hobbled around outside a bit, no chickens. They may still show up. The 7 I found are in their pen, doing chicken things. AA- My coop is attached to a large dog run as well. When they were chicks. I ran hardware cloth around the pen so they couldn't sneak through. If at first, you confine them to the coop, say for a week or so. After that they will always return to the coop in the evening. I let mine out into the pen every morning, they come and go inside the coop for food or to lay. When it's dark, they are all inside and i just close the pop door. Now I can let them out to free range and they come back to roost at night. They are at risk of predators that way as you can see from my experience last night! Here is a decent article on coop training.

I made my appointment with the chiro for this afternoon. This lady also does dogs and horses (She did Timmy/Moz a few weeks back). She will do full x rays and an exam before she starts to crackin! So glad my insurance will pay for this! Time for a nap, then I will get ready to go.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I know from experience how exhausting it can be to have your back out. Best thing you can do is try to rest and keep those muscles as relaxed as possible.


----------



## ellen hays

*AA* Here's what the Buff Orphintons look like when grown. Beautiful big Golden Girl.


----------



## Jan1975

Ellen, your chicks are beautiful!!

Happy, I hope your missing chicks show up. Good luck @ the chiro. I love that you and your horse see the same person! Maybe you can slip some of your horse and dog's visits into your insurance. :lol: 

Today we picked up Gatsby's stall bag & blanket from the embroidery place. The clients all have stall bags so they have a place to put their stuff like blankets, treats, etc. Anything in the general tack area is sort of fair game for sharing. Maybe not saddles, but brushes, leg wraps, etc. They said anything you don't want to share, put in your bag. We will keep his off-season blankets in there, some treats, an extra halter, our brushes, etc. 









They also recommended embroidering his sheet so when they do laundry it's easier to remember whose is whose. Of course, there is a tag on it to write your name, but that isn't as much fun as embroidery. Gatsby didn't want to be the only horse in the barn w/out his last name on his sheet. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

My chickens were perfectly coop trained until last week when they helped fixed the jeep. Now they are so proud of their work that they want to roost on the jeep. DH is not thrilled.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Jan1975 said:


> Phantom, where are you going?


DH and I are going to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico on his-work-related trip. Super fun group of people and DH sure needs the break.

Not sure that I would like the anything in the tack room is for public use thing.. seems fairly obnoxious that someone would just help themselves to others' things!


*Stan*: happy for you to check in but sorry the update wasn't more positive. i hope things settle down in your life. give Bugs a tomato for me.

*AA*: chicken coop looks great. on sale is my fav color! glad none of the girls were hurt.

*greentree*: measuring out your dressage court is very precise. guess you know your circles are really 20 meters now!

*HP*: if you are having lower back issues, sitting on your couch may make it worse. my chiro says no couch, no recliner when my lower back is angry. sitting on a hard chair means I can get up when done. hope you find some relief soon.

*ellen*: gorgeous hens.

*Celeste*: i think it's hysterical that your chickens have now claimed the jeep. :rofl:


Today I spent the morning doing some last-minute shopping, but then I got some saddle time in the afternoon! I rode Gina's new gelding Amish. He is a Morgan/Saddlebred cross, and at almost 17 hands, quite a change from our arabs! He actually reminded me a lot of riding Fluffy.


----------



## greentree

DH spread the chips today.....he started out really well, then I sat down for a few minutes, and the project went south from there. I should have known. Now I have chips strewn in random strips across 3 or 4 acres. Drat.


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree you always make me laugh. Sorry the chips aren't going as planned.

Phantom, that sounds like a fun trip! Enjoy! As for the tack, there is a big crate of polos, another of boots, another of brushes, etc. that are for everyone. You are welcome to use/add to those crates or else keep your own in your bag (or take them home, whatever). Same for lead ropes, lunge lines, etc...they all just kind of share. If you don't want to, you keep them in your bag. I don't think anyone shares saddles & bridles. It's a pretty small business...I think there are 19 or 20 horses...4 are the BO's, and then some clients have 2 horses, so not a ton of different people there. Everyone is really friendly.


----------



## Happy Place

Greentree- hence the saying "let the chips fall where they may" :wink:

Chiro visit was good. I got back next week. I am all sorts of crooked! When I stand, I put 10 lbs more pressure on my right foot than my left! My right shoulder and hip are higher than the left as well. Doc suggested that my saddle is not helping my back, as I suspected.

The fox came back tonight. The girls were all locked up in their run and DH got the fox :dance-smiley05:

AA PM me about that saddle again would you? Size, model (all I remember is Wintec dressage LOL).


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*HP*, Hope your back is much better! You find all your chickens?
*Jan*, LUV that Gatsby pic! Look at his face, he really likes that little girl!
*Celeste*, LOL They may start driving that Jeep, I'd keep an eye out...
*Greentree*, You crack me up! 
*AA*, Dram is adorable! Tall - what's his height? 
*Vicki*, Yoga for riders good?

Soooo closing is tomorrow and we have no hot water, no working stove or a working lock on a door - angry email and a cocktail later, we are not moving in new house until at least those issues are resolved not to mention the additional 30 or so issues our home inspector found. I'm buying a manufactured home, plunking it in the middle of a rural plot of land, and getting a small horse barn next time. Lesson learned! lol


----------



## Jan1975

Bummer about the house not being ready, Maria! Do you have to be out of your current house? 

Geez, Happy, no wonder your back hurt!! I hope that helps. Good news about the fox (well not for the fox).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Very tired tonight. Worked 14.5 hours straight; no break. Get to do it all over again tomorrow :frown:

Love all the suggestions for improving the coop and training them to the coop. Have a few things to finish up this weekend still then will think about moving them. 

They were much calmer tonight when I picked them up. Only Bitsy, Blanche and Mohawk were hard to calm down. Lots of feather on them now, they feel totally different. 

*City*: Dram is 16.1 H 

Hope you can get the house issues cleared up soon. Make them fix everything. What happened with those weekly meeting with the supervisor? 

*Happy*: Have two Wintec Dressage; 17.5" & 16" Will discuss more later. Very cool yet odd that your Chiropractor can treat you and Timmy. Hope you can locate the rest of your flock. Very scary. 

"Let the chips fall where they may" :rofl::rofl::rofl: laughed so hard I sprayed water

*Greentree*: So much for the arena. Apparently your DH was confused about the plan. He might have realized that arenas need a lot of up keep :wink:

Thank you for the sex-link chicken info; not sure I totally understand, but I def understand more than I do the brother-cousin. The brother-cousin sounds a bit umm...deviant 

Shall I hunt under or on top of the rocks for this brother-cousin??

*Ellen*: your flock is beautiful, fat and happy looking. I do like the Golden Girls! Rose is lighter than Blanche & Dorothy. 

*Phantom*: Have a great flight and enjoy the vacation. Looking forward to lots of pictures. 

Ok, I know I forgot a lot, but my brain is fried. G'night all


----------



## greentree

AA, you are welcome...and it WAS deeply southern Mississippi......that 'sprains it, right?? Get some rest!

City...geez, how do they make a stove not work?? It will straighten out, but now that your needs have changed, I think the mobile home on acreage sounds good!

Happy, lol! We let them fall a LOT around here! Glad that you got to the chiro, and feel a little better. You may need one of those balance boards to help strengthen your body equally. Our brains compensate very quickly on balance......

It is steadily raining here, and I have to go to the endodontist. The 3 trees that I planted yesterday should be happy! I drove all the way to Bardstown yesterday to get a Magnolia 'Butterflies'! I planted it in the backyard.

In a few years it will look like this....


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Greentree*, Hope rain stops for you soon! Sounds like a pretty tree, post a pic! 
*AA*, 16.1, nice size! I wonder if 15 hands is good size for me - my legs are so short! 14.5 hrs straight? Oh my. That's very rough.
*Jan*, Thanks! Gatsby seems so gentle, you still must be on cloud 9.

Update: Weekly mtgs were okay, kept getting assurances many items will be fixed esp non-locking door. But because gas was hooked up so late (just couple days ago), that's when the water heater and stove issues came up. DH and superintendent were at home last night trying to figure it out - no such luck. Emails went out last night - hoping those 3 main items are fixed by final walk through today. If not, we will not close - they can kiss their bonus goodbye. We have to be out of our rental home by April 9th at the latest - can only hope issues are fixed before then to give us time to close and move by that date. Had to call movers and give them heads up - if closing is moved, that will make it 3 times it had to be delayed. I will not be recommending this builder!!!


----------



## Happy Place

Good morning! It is pouring BUCKETS outside. It started just minutes after I opened the coop and fed. Lucky me! I guess I am kinda glad for the rain. If it were sunny I would be all mad cuz I can't ride for a couple more days. I'll probably be right as rain by Monday when I go back to work :icon_rolleyes:

Anita- Sexlink basically means you can tell the sex of the baby chicks by color. That is why places like TSC sell them as pullets, because they can tell for sure. Other breeds are harder to sex when they are born. Ever notice that TSC only sells other breeds as straight runs? At least that is what they do around Michigan.

I'm excited to hear about the saddle AA. Go back to work, then get some rest. We'll talk soon!

Today I am going out to lunch with my old coach. She and I have been good friends since I was 14. She is only about 6 yrs older than me. My parents used to send me to horse shows with her thinking that she would keep me out of trouble LMBO. Haven't seen her in 2 years now. So excited to see her and catch up.


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Greentree- hence the saying "let the chips fall where they may" :wink:
> 
> Chiro visit was good. I got back next week. I am all sorts of crooked! When I stand, I put 10 lbs more pressure on my right foot than my left! My right shoulder and hip are higher than the left as well. Doc suggested that my saddle is not helping my back, as I suspected.
> 
> The fox came back tonight. The girls were all locked up in their run and DH got the fox :dance-smiley05:
> 
> AA PM me about that saddle again would you? Size, model (all I remember is Wintec dressage LOL).


 HP - Did you find your chicks?


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> *AA* Here's what the Buff Orphintons look like when grown. Beautiful big Golden Girl.


Ellen - Love your chicks


----------



## tjtalon

To those who have or may become confused by "another" over40s thread: THIS is the real one, so keep on keepin' on.

The "other", the old one that got lost, started by Country Woman & resurrected recently by MR & a few of us "old timers" is in transition, as a sort of experiment for some who have missed the feeling of the old thread.

So far, there has been a little misunderstanding/confusion/a couple of hurt feelings. None of this was intentional, & sincere apologies are extended.

To reiterate and clarify, THIS is the true thread for Mature People Over 40. It's a lovely, burgeoning thread.

It HAS changed from the original, but...life is change, things change. It's the nature of things.

This is a great thread. For me, it's just become too much to keep up with.

Love to all...


----------



## greentree

tjtalon said:


> To those who have or may become confused by "another" over40s thread: THIS is the real one, so keep on keepin' on.
> 
> The "other", the old one that got lost, started by Country Woman & resurrected recently by MR & a few of us "old timers" is in transition, as a sort of experiment for some who have missed the feeling of the old thread.
> 
> So far, there has been a little misunderstanding/confusion/a couple of hurt feelings. None of this was intentional, & sincere apologies are extended.
> 
> To reiterate and clarify, THIS is the true thread for Mature People Over 40. It's a lovely, burgeoning thread.
> 
> It HAS changed from the original, but...life is change, things change. It's the nature of things.
> 
> This is a great thread. For me, it's just become too much to keep up with.
> 
> Love to all...


How did we "find" it? It just showed back up?


----------



## tjtalon

greentree said:


> How did we "find" it? It just showed back up?


Apparently it did. MR saw it appear.


----------



## Happy Place

Still rainy...sigh. My 3 lost chickens never came back. In a couple weeks we will get some new chicks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree

HP, it is awful what those foxes do. We shot at ours, but probably didn't hit him!

I have to recommend the endodontist. I was there for almost 2 hours, but I got there early to fill out all the paperwork, and at least 3/4 of the rest of the time was waiting to numb, or for something to set up! I saw a couple of people being kind of carried out, and it had me worried, because I had driven the Miata....so I needed "all four" to get home!! But they had opted for some sort of anesthesia, he said. Maybe they had something else done, I don't know......

This guy is young....his diplomas were all from Indiana University. Whatever they are teaching, they seem to be doing it right. 

And of course. My timing is perfect. My peak pain(if I have any) will come on Sunday. I have (shhhhhhhh...I am only telling the few HF members here....) I know better than to type this.....entered a s h o w.


----------



## Eole

Greentree, you dare declare you entered a s h o w. I promise I won't tell your horse. Dressage? Who are you taking? ok don't tell, shhh... Magnolias: I love those, they smell so good. Too far north to grow them here.

Celeste: :rofl: about chicks squatting the truck, too funny.

Ellen, lovely chicks, they have such a nice clean space too. They are lucky to be with you.

AA: love the new coop. And NO you are NOT boring anyone with chick stories, this is so much fun watching the story unfold. Every time you posted a video of the chicks, I wondered about the dog I could hear whining like crazy in the background. Now I know.  Poor doggy wanted to play with chicks. Quite scary, but I'm glad his instincts didn't make him kill. Hey, have we seen your terrier?

Jan: the picture of Gatsby with the little girl: priceless:loveshower:

HP sorry about the lost chicks. It's one reason I don't have any... yet. Our wildlife here is unforgiving. Free roaming chicks can't survive. Did you enjoy lunch with your old friend-coach?

Just worked 8 days in a row and have 2 days to take a breath (and do taxes, laundry, life) before heading back to work. Pouring rain, snow is slowly melting. Very cold days ahead, like near 0F at nights and under freezing in daytime.
Some bales are dusty and full of weed. Eole is coughing more, altough we steam and wet his hay.:sad: If I only could convince DH to keep him outside 24/7, that would help. Other horses are doing well and happy just to be horses. No work, just eat and play. Life is good.


----------



## SwissMiss

Shoot, I am sooo far behind in responding, it's not even funny :icon_rolleyes:

*Phantom*, I am very proud of Phin how he behaved during his first race and I think you are too. But I can understand that him cramping was really disappointing. Glad to hear he's doing better. 
And whoever claimed that sand is similar to hill work??? Sure horses are built differently than humans, but when I was still running and training for a mountain marathon, running in sand was a whole different story! :-?

*AA* if I ever wondered in what field you are working, your work schedule just answered that question! Yikes! 
Love your new chicken coop; especially the color :wink: Something different! Glad that your chicks are ok! Dogs simply can't help it, it seems...
And re Dreamer; maybe he just needed to learn how to eat the new hay. Hopefully he is on his way to fatten up!

*greentree* how exciting about Sunday!!! Tell us more!!!

*Happy* sorry you lost the chickens:sad: Like the idea of having the same chiro as Moz. Hopefully you will be as good as new soon!

*Jan* what a cute picture! Gatsby is quite spoiled, but he deserves it!

*Ellen* full seat breeches? Maybe I should start to consider some as well, after slipping all over recently. Lovely chickens! Raya's owner has chickens as well and when we ride together we mostly swap eggs against homemade bread. Those eggs taste so much better than store bought! And you have tick/bug control on premises...

*City* building sounds like such a pain! But you are almost there 

To everybody else :wave:


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh, forgot, *Jan* this week was apparently "registration transfer" week :wink: 
After last Saturday's ride when Raya behaved far from perfect and I still enjoyed the ride, I decided it was time to send the transfer of ownership request off  
I always have that little voice in my head telling me "She is not the horse for you. You would be better off with another one", but I decided not to listen to that voice anymore. The fact is, I feel safer on Raya than my lesson horse - quite a feat, to be true! 
And yes, Raya would be further along with an experienced trainer, but by now you can catch her, and interact with her without her shaking like a leaf - so we are improving!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Another long day, but left near shift change. Was a good day for a while until it wasn't. 

Seeing the old thread was fun until I realized what everyone there was posting. Then it was quite sad. 

I used to be on several threads. One in particular gave me great joy, where everyone posted the miles ridden. Very fun thread with GREAT pictures. When I was no longer able to ride Chivas by himself and lost my riding buddy, I slowly quit that thread. Just didn't feel like I could contribute. 

The over 40 thread never felt that way. Seemed like anyone could talk about anything and it was ok. Some would sit for a while and talk at the table, others popped in and right back out. Some stayed around and the family continued to grow. 

Then one day, the thread was gone! Disappeared into thin air. We all started sending pm to everyone. Was gone for over a week when the group decided to start a new tread with the same name so everyone could find it. Didn't want to loose any of the family. Maryland Rider officially started the new thread, and slowly folks started trickling back up to the table. 

Now it seems some of the group are not happy with how the thread has evolved. They decided to start their own exclusive group and drop out of this one. I will be sorry to see them go, but everyone needs to do what makes them happy. I hope they all find what they are searching for. 

What I don't understand is, why post the beginning of this private club for the rest of the family to see? Just don't really understand that at all. 

Pouring buckets here, severe storms expected. Decided to put all the horses up so they could stay somewhat dry and hopefully their hay won't blow out from the heavy winds.


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, wait, what? There are two 40's threads? I realized that the other one was "old" and had been lost for awhile. I didn't realize it was two separate groups going on now. I only look at this one. Confusing and weird. I personally love this thread and all of you! Edited to add: I just went and read a few pages of the other 40's thread and I'm even more confused. Was it a smaller group of people that don't like all of us newbies?

SwissMiss, congrats on the official transfer!! Sometimes you just KNOW she's the horse for you, even if on paper it doesn't sound like it is. I'm sure you & Raya will grow together and be a killer team! 

Eole, 8 days in a row, yikes! I hope you rest up after that. 

Greentree, a s h o w! That's exciting! Which horse(s)?

Happy, so sorry about the chickens.  I know it's the circle of life and all but it still sucks!


----------



## tjtalon

Jan1975 said:


> add: I just went and read a few pages of the other 40's thread and I'm even more confused. Was it a smaller group of people that don't like all of us newbies?
> 
> !


NO! PLEASE read Nicker's and Blue's latest comments.


----------



## greentree

See....I do not understand Blue's "miss the dinner table conversation" comment....
Agree with AA's comment.

I actually logged off for a bit, then back on to post this....but not because of this thread. I am not on FB, will never be, so I probably miss a lot, but I only have time to attempt to keep up with a little bit. 

It was nice getting to know you all, if it disperses!


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> SwissMiss, congrats on the official transfer!! Sometimes you just KNOW she's the horse for you, even if on paper it doesn't sound like it is. I'm sure you & Raya will grow together and be a killer team!


Well, her signed papers are _on the way_:wink: NAPHA is not as easy as the Jockey Club, apparently. The new owner signs the papers, then sends them off and will be issued a new one... So it will take a couple of weeks to be official.
But my own commitment is what counts :wink:

I sure hope we will grow into a great team


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Wow, it rained buckets last night. Let Reggie, my dog, out this a.m. and everything looks so clean and refreshed. I love spring:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower: 

My printer 'bit the dirt', so I had to make a trip to the closest office supply store. I chose Staples because they recycle/refurbish and that keeps plastic out of the landfill. Prints really well. I printed some stuff for BCHA. 

The other thread, well all I have to say is enjoy both. The Over 40 thread added life to the Horse Forum. It was a nice added dimension. Even better now, we have two. Makes me think of a successful business adding a second location. I will be keeping up with both. During my struggle to find the right horse, I always enjoyed reading about Nicker's adventures with Jay. It was my hope to find a horse that the two of us could ride off to the next adventure on a daily basis. I am glad to see the first thread revived. That is where I started and I have sentimental feelings for it and hated the thought of losing all of those memories. We are an online family regardless. The common denominator is , of course, horses. Also, the family like atmosphere is so nice. 

*SwissMiss* I am so glad for you and Raya. She is your horse. I know, I feel the same about Peaches. She is the one. I love just being with her, and the added benefit of riding is a joy. Yes, I love my full seat britches. Much more secure seat in the saddle. You are right, those fresh eggs are wonderful. The yolks are deep orange. Must be full of antioxidants.:thumbsup:
*
AA * Peanut was the smaller of my Golden Girls. Maybe the smallest likes the refuge from the other bigger siblings. That could have something to with the docile behavior. Something got Peanut one day, but she really gave me joy to be able to pick her up and pet and cuddle her. My problem here is that there are lot of predators that come in from the forest. The hens love to scout for bugs and I just can't keep them confined 24/7. 

*HP* Hope your back feels better. Did I miss something? Did you name your boy, Mosey? Nice name. I am sorry about your 3 lost chickens. Never easy to deal with.

*TWalker *_Ellen - Love your chicks _ 

They are more pets than anything. I do enjoy the eggs, but enjoy spoiling them more .

*Natalie * Sounds like you have a busy schedule away from work. Spend some of that time relaxing. Hope Eole gets better. Maybe your spring is just around the corner. Seeing leaves budding and warmer temps have done wonders for me. Hang in there. I am not a fan of cold weather.

Well, it's about that time. The barnyards kids are calling. Must go!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> See....I do not understand Blue's "miss the dinner table conversation" comment....
> Agree with AA's comment.
> 
> I actually logged off for a bit, then back on to post this....but not because of this thread. I am not on FB, will never be, so I probably miss a lot, but I only have time to attempt to keep up with a little bit.
> 
> It was nice getting to know you all, if it disperses!


If it disperses, I'm following you wherever you go because I will miss your funny stories too much! 



SwissMiss said:


> Well, her signed papers are _on the way_:wink: NAPHA is not as easy as the Jockey Club, apparently. The new owner signs the papers, then sends them off and will be issued a new one... So it will take a couple of weeks to be official.
> But my own commitment is what counts :wink:
> 
> I sure hope we will grow into a great team


I would actually prefer that the Jockey Club be more official like that! It just felt so easy and unofficial. But my trainer reminded me that his lip is tattoed, so that helps eliminate fake papers I guess. You'd better frame these new papers and put them on the wall!  Or, a copy of them, I guess. :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Good morning. I am as crabby as can be. My back so still so sore. It's moved down into my butt! I can't sit comfortably unless I am in a hard straight backed chair, and that only lasts a while. I wanted to go to the barn today but I don't that would be good for me. The mud in the pasture is very hard to walk in, with sink holes that bring mud up to the top of my calf!

I had a very good time with my friend yesterday. We caught up on a lot. I really miss everyone out there. I grew up at that barn and watched my older friends kids grow up there too. I had my baby shower on the covered porch there. I can't board there or near there. It's about 1 1/2 from where I now live and it's a show barn. You have to be in training there. It's $500.00/month before training costs. That's not me anymore. I'm the wander down the dirt road girl.

About my horse's name. I tried Mosey. I called him Moz. Half the barn calls him Timmy. The other half calls him "barb's horse". DH calls him Timmy. THAT POOR HORSE IS GOING TO BE CALLED TIMMY! I give up. lol

About that other thread. Please don't worry about that. I don't think anyone will really leave here. This is a wonderful thread. Hard to keep up, but wonderful! Some just miss the smaller group, where it was easy to keep up. I'm not going to say another word about it. Let's just keep on keeping on.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: Love Gatsby's fancy new bag and blanket! I always wanted to have my horse's stuff embroidered but then was worried it would jinx everything. Didn't want to have to keep naming horses the same name to match a blanket. Never thought of putting MY name on one! Good idea!

Never heard of a boarding barn washing stuff for the boarders! NICE IDEA 

*Greentree*: So exciting about the s h o. Can't wait to hear all the details!! 

I don't do FB either. Maybe miss a lot, but not enough time for everything. Was very tiring and annoying trying to monitor my middle DD FB account while she was a teen. Felt more like a chore than a pleasure

Agree with Jan - Greentree you are amazing and full of so much information I would have to follow you...stalker, lol

*Swiss*: Congrats on the soon-to-be official ownership of your beautiful Raya! I must confess have not remembered to transfer Chivas registration yet. Has only been four years...must be wary of commitment

*Eole*: Dusty hay is awful to deal with. Hearing your poor horse cough from it is horrible. I think horses do stay healthier if they can choose to stay in or go out, but then there are other issues to deal with by leaving them out. Just a very personal decision. 

*Ellen*: Your chickens are the most fortunate girls. Always think of you making them cornbread on cold days. You are a sweet lady and glad to see you still posting here. 

*Happy*: Timmy it is! We had such fun coming up with names though! Lots of very inventive ones too. 

Sorry to hear you back is still hurting so much. Did you visit the chiropractor? Curious to hear how that went. 

Holding out hope the chickens return. Coworker of mine bought guinea hens and her DH put them out in the yard on the other side of their house. They went into the woods and never returned. However, several times a year they are spotted in the area, so still surviving!

*Celeste*: are you still here?


----------



## Eole

:happydance:I heard a robin, I saw a robin. :happydance:That, my friends, is the surest sign of spring. The malard ducks are hanging at the camping's lake discharge in town. They will move here as soon as there is some ice-free water on my lakeside. Even a puddle is enough for them to claim their nesting spot.

I just spent an hour cleaning the paddock. The mares hang with me, requesting I scratch their neck. Buttercup is such a sweetheart. Alizé is more standoffish, but still craves attention. Boys try to steal my stuff. Boys are boys. :icon_rolleyes: 

*Swiss*, you and Raya are already a great team. 


> Raya would be further along with an experienced trainer


 Raya couldn't care less being "further along". You are doing a great job and I think she is coming along just fine. :wink:

*Ellen*, what brand of fullseat? I love my Kerrits.

*HP*, sorry your back isn't getting better. If you have access to an osteopath, that did miracles for me. Otherwise, it's anti-inflammatory, muscle relaxant, pain killers, hot, cold, walking as tolerated and time.

About the evolution of this post, I haven't been posting as much because I like to follow and comment on each and everyone and it's just impossible for me to do so at this warp-speed.
So, whenever I drop by, consider yourselves read and liked by me, even if I don't comment about everyone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rained like crazy last night. Checked the coop and found the roof on the nesting boxes leaks. Was rather expecting that because of the low angle. Everything else seems to be ok except the doors were a bit tight. Will work on those issues this weekend. 

Unexpectedly was off today because DD was sick all night. Don't know if it was the storms or what. 

*Eole*, I think I have posted pictures of Lily the rotten rat terrier before, but will look for some to repost. It was pure luck that the chicks survived her break-in. She would have killed any she could get. She is a killing machine. Catches squirrels frequently and many birds too. Don't let Lily out loose anymore, walk her all the time even though I have a huge fenced yard. When she is hunting, she is focused 100% on the prey and goes into what I call a terrier-frenzy. 

I am amazed that Bitsy and Rose knew to keep low and quiet, even when their sisters were squawking.


----------



## ellen hays

Natalie

I got Kerritt's. I really like them. They are very comfortable and seem to be well made. Now, I can't wait to put some trail miles on them. That's when everyone will see bunches of  in my posts along with ear and trail pics. Yeah.


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> Natalie
> 
> I got Kerritt's. I really like them. They are very comfortable and seem to be well made. Now, I can't wait to put some trail miles on them. That's when everyone will see bunches of  in my posts along with ear and trail pics. Yeah.


So looking forward to those ear posts! One of the best things about HF has been seeing all the beautiful scenery across the country and even on the other side of the world! All though the ears of a horse :loveshower:

I have tried on full seat breeches (not Kerrit's tho) and have never been able to move in them. Wasn't ever sure if I could mount or ride in them!


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- I did go see the chiro. Apparently I'm a hot mess LOL. Took x rays did some adjustments. I stand heavier on one side that the other and my shoulder and hip are higher on one side than the other. I'm going back on Wednesday. Until then, it's straight back chairs, walks and ibuprofen. No barn for me. The mud would be really bad for me to navigate through.

I have a girls night out with a friend who hardly ever gets out without taking her 2 little girls! I love the girls and we do lots together but this will be fun tonight. Such stick in the muds, we can't even figure out what to do! I thought about a paint and pour class. Do you have those near you? You learn to paint and drink wine at the same time LOL. I didn't like the painting that is scheduled for tonight so need to find something else. Maybe an open mike night or Karaoke. That's always fun, even if you don't get up to sing!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Lily the rotten rat terrier on our trip last fall. First picture where she rides, second picture, where she is supposed to be!


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: Love Gatsby's fancy new bag and blanket! I always wanted to have my horse's stuff embroidered but then was worried it would jinx everything. Didn't want to have to keep naming horses the same name to match a blanket. Never thought of putting MY name on one! Good idea!


Well I can't take credit for that; it's what everyone in the barn does. Most of them have multiple horses and then their stuff can be switched from horse to horse. We are the poor people in the barn with only one horse. :lol:

Happy, sorry about your back.  And I think Mosey-Timmy-Barb's Horse-whatever are all JUST FINE! Mosey-Timmy will not care at all what he's called as long as those calls are followed by treats and scratches. 

Eole, yay for a robin! We see them much earlier here, but we're quite a bit south of you. Funny about the horses while you cleaned. I always have said that geldings seem to be trapped with a "little boy" mentality that they never grow out of! 

Anita, I hope your hubby is feeling better by now! Bummer about the leaks. I hope the fix is easy. 

Ellen, do you have Kerrits tights or breeches? I have tried some breeches and I don't like how tight they feel. I have a pair of tights that are super comfy. 

I just got groceries, blah. I was going to do the order ahead & pick up option, but that is a nicer store that's more expensive, and the total in my cart was $275. I decided to go to Aldi (you guys have those?), where I got all of my stuff plus quite a few other things for about the same price. I try to go to Aldi about once a month to stock up on basic stuff and also gluten-free stuff.

Today is my last official day of spring break. I am going to miss my afternoon cup of coffee + Horse Forum time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Anita- I did go see the chiro. Apparently I'm a hot mess LOL. Took x rays did some adjustments. I stand heavier on one side that the other and my shoulder and hip are higher on one side than the other. I'm going back on Wednesday. Until then, it's straight back chairs, walks and ibuprofen. No barn for me. The mud would be really bad for me to navigate through.
> 
> I have a girls night out with a friend who hardly ever gets out without taking her 2 little girls! I love the girls and we do lots together but this will be fun tonight. Such stick in the muds, we can't even figure out what to do! I thought about a paint and pour class. Do you have those near you? You learn to paint and drink wine at the same time LOL. I didn't like the painting that is scheduled for tonight so need to find something else. Maybe an open mike night or Karaoke. That's always fun, even if you don't get up to sing!


No paint and pour here, but sounds like it would make some interesting pictures! Could you do the painting upside down? 

I may not be the best to ask for ideas, I rarely get out much. Some friends of mine are going to a local _Dancing with our stars_ production. We enjoy going to shows and eating out. Try to do it a few times a year.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: No hubby here! DD is sick though

That is a very different sounding barn you are at. Never heard of sharing tack/supplies - that usually causes bad feelings and good locks at most boarder barns. Never heard of putting people names on blankets either, only buckets and stuff that travel or are used on multiple horses. Usually see blankets, halters, etc with the horses name on them. Each has their own stuff. 

Maybe there the owners change horses more? Buy/sell more often I mean.


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: No hubby here! DD is sick though
> 
> That is a very different sounding barn you are at. Never heard of sharing tack/supplies - that usually causes bad feelings and good locks at most boarder barns. Never heard of putting people names on blankets either, only buckets and stuff that travel or are used on multiple horses. Usually see blankets, halters, etc with the horses name on them. Each has their own stuff.
> 
> Maybe there the owners change horses more? Buy/sell more often I mean.


Oh sorry! I misread that and thought it said DH. I'm still piecing together who has kids & hubbies and who doesn't. Well I hope SHE is feeling better!!

I'm not sure if our barn is different or not as it's the only busy barn we've been a part of. Everyone seems happy though. The horses' names are on their halters, but the other stuff is the owner's name. And you don't HAVE to share. It's just if you put it in the community area, you have to understand others may use it. They don't care either way how you do it. They have so many lesson kids, that there's no way if you put your brush in the community brush bin that the kids would know not to use it, KWIM. I don't think bridles and saddles are shared, really.


----------



## Jan1975

One more thing that I want to ask about in a slightly more private area than the general topics...Gatsby's previous owner hasn't cashed my check yet. Isn't that strange? It will be 3 weeks ago on Monday. 

I don't keep a lot of $ in my checking account; I have what we will need plus a bit more from our checks put into checking and the rest goes into savings (all direct deposited). So, that big sum in my checking account keeps freaking me out. 

I wish I'd paid with a money order! I thought about it, but I didn't think her cashing the check ASAP would be a problem. And it's not a huge problem, but when I check my balance (because I don't keep a check register), I always have to subtract Gatsby's price to make sure I have enough $ in there. And checking account $ has been a bit on the low side given all of the new gear purchases lately... :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

*Jan1975*
_
Ellen, do you have Kerrits tights or breeches? I have tried some breeches and I don't like how tight they feel. I have a pair of tights that are super comfy. 
_

I got the Spring Flex Tight II Breeches. I may have needed to get the 1X but got the 2X. They are not loose, but don't put me in a bind. Previously, I bought another brand of winter tights in XL. They are a little on the tight side:wink: The winter tights are more forgiving on my mis sizing. I like to wear long tops to cover up a less than perfect figure:rofl: So can get away with my sizing faux pas. sp?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> One more thing that I want to ask about in a slightly more private area than the general topics...Gatsby's previous owner hasn't cashed my check yet. Isn't that strange? It will be 3 weeks ago on Monday.
> 
> I don't keep a lot of $ in my checking account; I have what we will need plus a bit more from our checks put into checking and the rest goes into savings (all direct deposited). So, that big sum in my checking account keeps freaking me out.
> 
> I wish I'd paid with a money order! I thought about it, but I didn't think her cashing the check ASAP would be a problem. And it's not a huge problem, but when I check my balance (because I don't keep a check register), I always have to subtract Gatsby's price to make sure I have enough $ in there. And checking account $ has been a bit on the low side given all of the new gear purchases lately... :lol:


That would be annoying. Would be so easy to re-spend that money! 

Have you tried calling them to see what the issue is?


----------



## AnitaAnne

ellen hays said:


> *Jan1975*
> _
> Ellen, do you have Kerrits tights or breeches? I have tried some breeches and I don't like how tight they feel. I have a pair of tights that are super comfy.
> _
> 
> I got the Spring Flex Tight II Breeches. I may have needed to get the 1X but got the 2X. They are not loose, but don't put me in a bind. Previously, I bought another brand of winter tights in XL. They are a little on the tight side:wink: The winter tights are more forgiving on my mis sizing. I like to wear long tops to cover up a less than perfect figure:rofl: So can get away with my sizing faux pas. sp?


Oh I was looking at those very same ones! Can't really justify the $$ right now though...


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh I was looking at those very same ones! Can't really justify the $$ right now though...


I found a couple of used pairs of Kerritts breeches on English Tack Trader on FB...I might try them! I can't be wearing the same breeches to every ride now can I. :rofl:

I haven't called the previous owners yet...our trainer was the go-between so other than a comment on Facebook, I haven't even communicated directly w/ the owner.


----------



## Koolio

Happy - sorry your back is a mess. I was there a few weeks ago... Can you have a soakin an Epsom salt bath and take a good muscle relaxant before bed? Timmy isn't such a bad name... I like it! 

Eole - robins!! The songbirds are starting here too. Canada geese have been littering for a few weeks now. Forcast 20C here tomorrow!!

Jan - Gatsby is a looker! Odd about the cheque. Can you call and ask if they lost it?

Anita - sorry your coop leaked. I see some shingles in your future...

Hard to keep up here! Does anyone know how to "like" posts on an iPhone? I read and smile at everything you all write. Thank you!! I wish I had time to keep up with responding.


----------



## Koolio

DH got me an early Mother's Day gift. A shiny red rotoriller for the tractor!! Now I can dig up a bigger garden and start cultivating my pasture so I can reseed it. Woo Hoo!! Now all I need are a few chickens and I can call myself a farmer. 

Lucy the boxer has suddenly decided she hates her crate (after a year). She's been breaking out! Any suggestions on how to help her re-settle?

Here is a pic of the little Houdini...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> DH got me an early Mother's Day gift. A shiny red rotoriller for the tractor!! Now I can dig up a bigger garden and start cultivating my pasture so I can reseed it. Woo Hoo!! Now all I need are a few chickens and I can call myself a farmer.
> 
> Lucy the boxer has suddenly decided she hates her crate (after a year). She's been breaking out! Any suggestions on how to help her re-settle?
> 
> Here is a pic of the little Houdini...


I LOVE LUCY!! 

Don't know the answer, but does she still need the kennel? She might be offended that she has to go in it when she was a good girl. 

I use baby gates to keep the dogs out of areas when needed. Also used a foam crib mattress for my Boxers' bed. Used mattress protector, crib sheets and a nice blanket so they would use their own beds. 

Good luck!


----------



## greentree

I love our tractor tiller....ok, not love....but it is quite handy. 
Lucy is gorgeous! We had a standard poodle that was impossible to keep in...DH threaded the top of the latch, and we put a wing nut on it. 

Jan, that is strange...most horse people run to the bank so fast that you better not need to transfer money....lol!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan, that is strange...most horse people run to the bank so fast that you better not need to transfer money....lol!


I know, that's what I was expecting! I transferred money before I even wrote the check for that reason. I also think it's kind of rude to have a check that large left uncashed. I always feel guilty when I have a personal check for any amount that I haven't cashed for a few days! I hope they haven't lost it. 

Koolio, that is a great mother's day gift! You are definitely a farmer now.  I don't have any ideas for the super cute pup other than what others have said...does she NEED the crate still? I too used to use a baby gate to lock one of our dogs in the bedroom. She freaked out about a closed door but the baby gate was okay. Of course one of our other dogs jumped any baby gate like no big deal, so it only works for some dogs.


----------



## VickiRose

Good morning everyone!

My only comment on the two thread issue; I was a little offended at first, but now I've had time to think about it, I'm okay with it.

Koolio, Lucy is gorgeous! Weirdly, I read "Rottweiler" for rototiller! Must have been the dog pic. Have fun digging up paddocks!

Happy, a good chiro and a good massage works for me when my back is giving me trouble. Hope it's better soon. Timmy will still be there when you are feeling better.

AA, love the chick stories. How long until the girls get to try out the coop?

Jan, odd about the cheque. Does she know she has to bank it to get the money??? I only ask because we employ a lot of backpackers from various countries and we used to pay by cheque (now it's all electronic) and hubby (who thinks he is a comedian) used to tell the more gullible ones that it was an Australian tradition to frame your first pay cheque and hang it on the wall! Well, there is one cheque, made out to a Korean girl, that has never been cashed. It's been over ten years now! Bet it looks lovely on her wall... LOL!

Had our intro to yoga for Horseriders last night. It was fun, but really hard! I had to take a short break at one point because my knees were so painful! DD loved it though. Not sure if I will take up yoga, but I really need to do something about my fitness level. 
In more exciting news, today I finally get...A GATE into the horse paddock!! I mean, I have gates, but they are on the far side of the paddock from the house, and they are what we call "cocky gates" which are made of wire and wood sticks. This gate will be about 25m from my front door and a proper mesh gate with proper hinges! It's taken DH two years to get this far, the gate has been sitting in the shed for that long!

And in other news, an acquaintance/friend of a friend, has offered me the use of her horse trailer! She still needs it herself for a few months, but then she will be getting a new one. She doesn't want to sell the old one, in case she wants two for when her kids are older, but she would rather it was getting used! Yay! Now I can take Boston places!


----------



## Jan1975

Vicki, at first I thought Koolio got a dog too. I am guessing they know what to do with a check. :lol: Your story is funny though! That poor Korean girl! :lol: When I took yoga, our instructor always talked about "moving toward". As long as you were making progress TOWARD the correct position, it was fine. That is always why they say "practicing" yoga, as you're always working at doing it better.


----------



## Eole

This is for my chicken loving friends. 

https://vimeo.com/153193210


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: I would not want that check hanging around out there not cashed either. Did you sign any sort of transfer of ownership or anything? Would be worried that they might want to void the sale or something

*VickiRose*: waiting on a gate for two years? That is patience! Good you can use it now will make your walks with Boston easier. Having a trailer will be great! 

I really want to put the chicks in the coop, but it has been so cold in the mornings, I worry about them adjusting. I wish I had made the roof hinged, at least on one side so I could put a heat light in there. I am ready for them to be out of the laundry room :wink:

*Greentree*: Please don't forget to ask about Dram. Job situation is not good and I really need to move him out. Many changes coming I think. 

*Koolio*: Have fun with the rototiller! I totally missed that part of your post because I was smiling at Miss Lucy's picture.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> This is for my chicken loving friends.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/153193210


Go chickens!! :loveshower:

That boy at the end is so adorable, I had to watch it again


----------



## SwissMiss

*Jan* yes, that is weird that they didn't cash the check yet! My farrier is the same, but I assume the value is a bit different :wink: When I got Raya, the check was cashed within the hour we signed the bill of sale :wink:

But talking about checks: they aren't used in Switzerland. So when I moved to the US, I first had to learn how to fill them out :rofl:

*Vicky* congrats on the gate  Good things take a while, sometimes :wink: And good news on having a trailer! I'm still -slowly- saving up for one. But since I need a towing vehicle as well, it could take a while :icon_rolleyes:

*Koolio* I agree on the baby gate! We actually used extra-tall pet gates for our kiddos... But Lucy still may just jump the gate... Btw, did you see that video of a Boxer getting out of his crate? It circulated on FB for a while and is hilarious!

*Eole* Robins are a sure sign of spring!!! Yay!!! I remember, while still in Switzerland, I couldn't wait for Spring to arrive! Winter/snow is fun in the beginning, but then it is getting old :x

*Anita* poor Chivas, still on probation :rofl: For me it must be the-first-horse-syndrome :wink: I am not planning to show or breed, but I like to see her name linked to mine in the registry 

Wish I lived closer to you. Would love to go for a ride with you and handsome Chivas! 

*Ellen* looking forward to all the pictures with ears!

Has any of you tried the Icefil tights from Kerrits? After melting in my breeches last summer I'm looking for alternatives

*fearless* completely forgot to comment on the group lesson picture! her highness if NOT PLEASED :rofl:

Nothing really interesting going on here. Everything is soggy as can be after the storms coming through. The ditch in the pasture is more for swimming than walking through :neutral: So if Raya want to eat, she has to come to me - I will not get her! 
Yesterday the old gelding was trying to herd her and she didn't want anything to do with him. So when she saw me, she gaited at full speed to me. :loveshower: She looks like a completely different horse when she is running around. Typical South American Brio 

Have a good day y'all :wave:


----------



## SwissMiss

Eole said:


> This is for my chicken loving friends.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/153193210



Oooooooh :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: I like to see my name linked to my horse too. Now I have to pay a big penalty because I waited to change the registry. Oh well. Maybe I will do it after I pay my taxes...if I have a dime left...

These are the riding pants I prefer. Even though they feel a bit thick, they really breathe well and keep me comfortable on even the hottest day. The thickness is better for my *cough* _mature_ legs :wink:

Love the little pocket, and reflect if caught out at night. 

Reflect-O Endurance Riding Tights with Smart Pocket â€“ Rackers Wear


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> *Swiss*: I like to see my name linked to my horse too. Now I have to pay a big penalty because I waited to change the registry. Oh well. Maybe I will do it after I pay my taxes...if I have a dime left...
> 
> These are the riding pants I prefer. Even though they feel a bit thick, they really breathe well and keep me comfortable on even the hottest day. The thickness is better for my *cough* _mature_ legs :wink:
> 
> Love the little pocket, and reflect if caught out at night.
> 
> Reflect-O Endurance Riding Tights with Smart Pocket â€“ Rackers Wear


NAPHA states as well that there will be late fees after 180 days, but I never saw any numbers... I will know in a couple of weeks, I suppose...

And yes, I hear you on the thin fabric of most riding tights. My smartpak breeches are awesome at hiding stuff :wink: I simply discovered cooling tops last summer and was really impressed... But they only make the Icefil tights in regular sizes anyway


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> NAPHA states as well that there will be late fees after 180 days, but I never saw any numbers... I will know in a couple of weeks, I suppose...
> 
> And yes, I hear you on the thin fabric of most riding tights. My smartpak breeches are awesome at hiding stuff :wink: I simply discovered cooling tops last summer and was really impressed... But they only make the Icefil tights in regular sizes anyway


I have found the Rackers Wear to be comfortable in fit :wink:

Have to get this day started; many things to do! 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Jan1975

Swiss Miss, I love hearing how Raya runs up to you now! It's true love. Funny about the checks. Did you use cash for everything before? Or credit cards?

Eole, that chicken video is cute! 

Anita, I will check out those pants. I prefer the feel of thicker tights. Not sure what I will do this summer!

Today was an interesting ride. As I was tacking up, the power went out because it's REALLY windy. Luckily the indoor has enough windows that we could still ride. Then, I think something either blew past the window or Gats imagined that it did, and he spooked and took off across the arena. It was right after a GREAT lope transition, too, and I had lost my stirrup and was super focused on picking that up, and then suddenly I realized we were going a different way. :rofl: I'm glad it's over, though, because now I know he doesn't take off bucking like a crazy when he gets scared, and he also stopped and just stood there and acted normally afterwards. He wasn't all goosey. My instructor watched the whole thing. I thought maybe in an effort to get my stirrup is smacked him, but she said she saw him look at something out the window. Banshees live outside the barn on windy days, you know. :lol: She was also impressed that I stayed on since he went the opposite way. See, my days of riding ornery ponies as a kid have finally paid off. :lol:


----------



## Happy Place

Some how "it's snowing" takes on a different tone on April 2 as compared to December 2! :x 

I am so completely bored! I managed to clean the chicken coop but don't want to push my luck with much else. My back has to be all better by Monday! Nothing on TV. I'm about to check out netflix. Gaaa feels like a waste of the day.


----------



## greentree

AA..I am putting my iPad in my "stack" right now!


----------



## VickiRose

Reading the comments on riding attire...
What is more comfy for the um...curvier rider? Breeches, Jodpurs or riding tights? Asking for both myself and DD. I currently ride in jeans, or cheap leggings and DD wears jodhpurs. But I find jeans hard to mount from the ground in and leggings can be very thin. DD finds her jods dig in around her waist. I think I like the idea of riding tights, but have any of you got any recommendations about brands or styles? I'll probably have to buy them online.

Eole, some clever chicks there!

Jan, well done for staying in the saddle!

Happy, the weather is weird here too. But we have gone back to summer weather the last two days. Hot and temps in the 30C range. Not that I want snow either, but bring back autumn!

Well the gate is up and the fence re-tensioned and patched up a bit. But the gate is just tied in place for now, DH wants to wait to swing it on its hinges until next week when he has about 5 to do. That way he only has to get all the gear out once. So I still can't use it yet. 

Did I mention before that I'm off to Sydney in a few days. My two sisters and I are taking my dad for a mini-break/holiday. He and Mum travelled a lot, but now he keeps saying that there is no point in travelling without Mum. We are trying to get him back into the swing of it. Will be interesting. First time I've gone away with my sisters or my dad since I was a teenager. Not sure whether to be looking forward to it, or dreading it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Some how "it's snowing" takes on a different tone on April 2 as compared to December 2! :x
> 
> I am so completely bored! I managed to clean the chicken coop but don't want to push my luck with much else. My back has to be all better by Monday! Nothing on TV. I'm about to check out netflix. Gaaa feels like a waste of the day.


Snow? Oh my don't want snow in April. But it happened here one time...

Hmm. Is there anything else you can do? Does Timmy need any more tack? Fly spray? Shopping for horses is always fun :wink:

What about knitting? Meal planning for the month? 

Anyway, hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: Glad you stuck the bolt! Really good he isn't the bucking sort. I always get tossed on the dreaded spook-n-buck. Always expecting a spook-n-bolt so the buck instead of bolt always gets me

Ornery ponies are great teachers! Nice that Gatsby stopped easily. You have a gem of a horse! 

*VickiRose*: Hmm a gate that won't open :icon_rolleyes: well, at least it is a step in the right direction...

Some manufactures have riding wear for curvier figures, but have never tried them. Used to wear _Devonair_ (sp?) brand _Cool Cotton Breaches_ when I was competing and they were stretchy but thicker. I too ride in my regular jeans often, but they are very stretchy so don't hinder me. 

Not sure about jodhpurs, never wore them. Must say I really love these Racker's Wear breaches. Very comfortable. 

Sydney trip sounds very interesting! Hope you have a fabulous time with your family. Did your Dad ever get back any of his guns?


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, I have a pair of Devonaire tights and I do like them. They are pretty thick though so I might need something else for summer.

Happy, snow in April is not fun or pretty, is it! Yuck! I saw some of my friends from Michigan posting pics of a considerable amount of snow. 

VR, have fun in Sydney! Fun! I am not curvy, but I think tights are super comfy. A curvy lady at our barn likes TuffRider compression breeches. She likes the compression.


----------



## VickiRose

AA, no didn't get any guns back. Or the motorbike. Or the tools. He got the chainsaw back but that was all. So he had to go and buy and license new guns. It is a bit of a slow process, but he has three new ones, enough to shoot any foxes, rabbits etc and kill any injured stock etc. But it won't replace the history of some of the old ones that were taken.

I'll have to look into some of the breeches you and Jan mentioned.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Anita, I have a pair of Devonaire tights and I do like them. They are pretty thick though so I might need something else for summer.
> 
> Happy, snow in April is not fun or pretty, is it! Yuck! I saw some of my friends from Michigan posting pics of a considerable amount of snow.
> 
> VR, have fun in Sydney! Fun! I am not curvy, but I think tights are super comfy. A curvy lady at our barn likes TuffRider compression breeches. She likes the compression.


Yes, remember pealing off the Devonaire in the summer at shows. It was maybe 95F in the shade. They were reasonable price, fit me well, and came in white so used them for Dressage shows. Had them in black for lessons. Other times just rode in really stretchy thin jeans. 

The Rackers Wear really breathe well. Designed for endurance riders, so cooling is very important. Plus come in short, medium and tall so fit well. Try a pair, I think you will really like them. Just wish they had an option of a grippy rear area. Maybe not a full seat, but just a little extra!


----------



## Happy Place

AA- I spent a ton of time shopping for Timmy. I didn't pull the trigger on anything as I will need a new saddle and DH will have a bit if sticker shock! As soon as I can ride again, I am ordering a lady fabtron flex demo model. I'll have 1 week to try it out. I'm excited about it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> AA- I spent a ton of time shopping for Timmy. I didn't pull the trigger on anything as I will need a new saddle and DH will have a bit if sticker shock! As soon as I can ride again, I am ordering a lady fabtron flex demo model. I'll have 1 week to try it out. I'm excited about it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have heard really good things about the Lady Fabtron, but never rode in one. Are you ordering it from Horse Saddle Shop? They have really good prices. Hope it work out for you.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Horse Saddle Shop link

15" to 17" Fabtron Lady Flex Trail Saddle 7152 7154 7156


----------



## Happy Place

I found the Flex tree model of that saddle for even less! Stateline doesn't have a demo program though.
Horse Tack, Horse & Equine Supplies - Statelinetack.com

The only thing I am not sure of is the high cantle. It's great for lower back support but hard on your hips to swing your leg over. I think I can get $300 for my abetta, then I just need about $350 to seal the deal. Not too painful.

There is no wine in the house. I will have to settle for growing some corn after dinner.


----------



## Eole

Ellen, the Kerrits Flextight II tights are my favorite, I'm on my second pair. It's full seat, but the sticky seat is as stretchy as the rest, not stiff at all. Lines are flattering. I might go for Irideon on my next pair, but buying over internet is always a guess, so I tend to stick to what works.

I don't remember who asked about Icefil, but I know endurance riders liking them. 
Jan, good of you riding the spook, you've got a good seat.

Vicki, have a nice family trip to Sydney. Hope you still like each other after.  

HP, corn should work even better than wine. :wink: Not familiar with western saddles, but it looks nice. A flex tree sounds like a good idea to me.

Extremely cold and windy today, went almost down to 0°F last night and never went over 15 °F today. I was at work. We still have a week of forecast staying under freezing levels, then slowly warming. Horses are shedding, but don't seem to mind the cold. Mud is showing in places under ice and Buttercup is the champion in mud-rolling contest. Of course, she's a grey. I think greys like mud more.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: Sorry about the cold returning. Hear the northern areas are going to get snow and cold weather continuing for a few days. 

Absolutely greys get dirty easier; or at least they show more dirt. Ever wonder why Chestnut is my favorite color??? Something to do with the red/orange dirt here :rofl:

*Happy*: I sure wish I had some wine or corn. All out and have to work tomorrow :icon_rolleyes: 

Do you have anything else to sell? That would bring the new saddle down to free? Or you could use *Jan's* reasoning and explain to your DH how buying a new saddle will save money at the doctor's office :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speaking of grey horses, I found a few old pictures of my grey Percheron/Arab gelding Baby. Hope no one objects to me posting a couple. 

First is us at a clinic (we both needed to go on a diet!) 

Second I am hand grazing him with his best friend. Plz excuse the dirty fly sheet :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, another Monday. Will be headed to work shortly. Got some more work done on the coop yesterday, but the nights are still dipping into the 40's. Think that is too cold for them. 

Greentree, how was the s h o w ?

y'all have a great day :wave:


----------



## Celeste

Hello everyone. I did not fall off of the planet; I have just been on a work-a-holic work binge for the last little while. The only day I had "off" was Saturday. The farrier came and did the shoes and trims. 

I had plans to ride right after that, but we had inches of rain in less than 24 hours and the dirt roads had turned to mud roads with lakes in them. The red mud is really slick and makes for dangerous footing. It also has a way of sucking off shoes. 

Then the kids came over to celebrate DH's 29th birthday. We watched some baby videos. They made me a little bit happy and a little bit sad. Time has moved on so fast.

The chickens have totally taken over the jeep.


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Monday everyone!

I had an interesting weekend; took Ana to the second show of the season; it wasn't great, there were footing issues, management issues and then to round out our experience, the videographer falls off the stool in the middle of our test; here is Ana going "what the heck was that?"


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

*AA* That grey horse is beautiful. Thanx for sharing the pics. Wow, he is gorgeous.

*Natalie* Yea, I really like my Kerrits. I got 3 teashirts from the men's Big and Tall shop. Got extra tall, so they are like tunics. That's what I wear with my Kerrit's. Very comfortable! Since the breeches are so pricey, I am going to make everyone see me ride in them everytime until I get some more splurge money. I do really like them. They are very comfy. I am still wearing my pointy toed cowboy boots with the ensemble. LOL Definitely making a fashion statement, just don't know how to categorize it.:wink: * Oh, and loved the chicken video.
*
It's going to be a beautiful day in the 70's. It will be a perfect day to get Peaches out and saddle her up and do alittle more work on her. I am going to take my cell phone. I need to get my very first ear shot of her. It would also be a good day to ride her around with her boots on. I got her out yesterday and brushed her. Wow, the hair is practically falling off on its own. I am seeing those beautiful dark golden hairs all over her. I fell asleep last night thinking about which trails would be good for me and Miss P to take when I get to that point. There is one in particular on the Yellow trail that intersects with the forest road at two points and would be a nice short ride. Perfect for a greenhorn since it is a nice easy trail with no challenges.
*
Vicki* Hope you have a great trip to Sidney. Will be looking forward to an update when you come back

*Jan * Congrats on staying on Gats when he spooked. I hope these full seat pants will help me do the same. Usually when one does that to me, I am left in mid air to quickly encounter the ground. I hate it when them banshees are flying around:icon_rolleyes:

*HP * I hope your back is better today. The healing is so gradual, I don't even see improvements when I hurt mine. Be careful for a while so you don't reinjure it.

*SwissMiss * I liked the IceFill tights, but they only go up to XL. I am afraid what an XL would look like on me. I got 'fluffy' over the winter LOL
*
Koolio* Wow, Lucie has grown into a beautiful dog. Wonder why she has gotten so negative about her crate? Oh, and I am looking forward to seeing that veggie garden you are going to have with the shiney red rotter tiller. There will be no stopping you now!

*Greentree* I have heard that poodles are second only to border collies in the IQ department. They are probably pretty good at being escape artists Sounds like yours gave your DH a run for the money.

*Celeste* Sounds like DH had a wonderful birthday. As far as the chickens and the jeep, I want a pic of them when they figure out how to hotwire it and drive around. LOL Great to see ya here:thumbsup:

*Frlsgirl * Beautiful pic of you and Ana.

I think I got everyone, but if I didn't, please forgive. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Celeste

Chickens at nightfall.............


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Speaking of grey horses, I found a few old pictures of my grey Percheron/Arab gelding Baby. Hope no one objects to me posting a couple.
> 
> First is us at a clinic (we both needed to go on a diet!)
> 
> Second I am hand grazing him with his best friend. Plz excuse the dirty fly sheet :icon_rolleyes:


Love those pics. You can post as many as you want. :loveshower:


----------



## greentree

Hello, everyone!

AA, that is a gorgeous grey! Thanks for posting! 

Frls, that is kind of funny....not for your test, though....

Celeste, wonder what they find so comforting about your Jeep???

Ellen, that poodle was amazing. She had quite a story...I can't type it out right now...

I survived the s h o w. It was a wonderful( LONG ) day. Henderson is 2 hours away, there were no stalls available, and my test was at 9:18. AM. I woke up at 3:15, and got on up, since the alarm was going to go off at 4:15 anyway. 

It was only a combined test, so dressage and show jumping. I lunged Tootsie, then decided to go to the bathroom. Waited, and waited, heard what I supposed was a small child and mother....gave up......when I got back to the stall, it was 9:05. So much for a warm up. 

Tootsie was pretty good , considering the lack of warm up. Her walk was a little late, so her free walk did not start until we were approaching X, but at least she did it, then had the first good transition back to working walk EVER. The judge was complementary. 

It was 4:30 PM before the jumping started. We had gone to Cracker Barrel with a table for 12 (45 minute wait), then by the hotel where one of the girls left a jacket, and got fuel in Diane's truck.....still had time for the girls to saddle up and go play, shop at the tack vendor, pet the dogs, walk the course, etc.

You all know that I have not really jumped a jump in 25 years, right?? And my horse has only been jumped by Mary, who has no idea what she is doing, right?? She waivered on a couple, never having seen anything like ferns or flower boxes, nor flapping ribbons wrapped around poles, but I told her to go, grabbed a chunk of mane, and she did. I stayed on, which was the MAIN goal. It was not pretty...I vetoed ALL of the photos DH wanted to put on FB!! 

It was a lot of fun!! This farm is just a gorgeous place. I will post a picture of it later.

AA, I showed Dram's video to Diane. I got positive feedback, but no commitment.....I will press her again, lol. Could you get me a good shot of his face, and a body shot, please?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Hello to everyone because I'm too lazy to post individual names! I am so behind here! Cutest darn pics of horses, pets, chickens on the Jeep....only pic I can post is a sea of boxes, so incredibly boring. My whole body aches from the move but we're slowly getting settled in. We ride Friday - missed the beach ride Sunday and weather was perfect. Saw FB posts after falling into a box looking for my underwear...my poor DH is taking care of unpacking, etc. as I had to go back to work. Hope his back survives.

Ok, I'll post what I can remember:
*AA*, OMG, beautiful gray gelding!! And the cat sitting on him, precious.
*Jan*, You stayed on during a serious spook, wooooohoooo! That's a whole different skill set. 
*Celeste*, ****! Those chickens look WAY too comfortable there - you'll need to transfer title of car to them. They own it now anyway.
*VR*, Have a blast in Sydney! Dying to visit there....
*Greentree*, Glad show went well! You just jumped in a show after not doing so in 25 yrs? Awesome!
*Frlsgirl*, You'll be a show veteran in no time! Video guy fell off his chair? LOL Wish there was video of that!

Hope you all are having a great week so far - is it Friday yet???


----------



## Happy Place

Greentree- You are a brave soul! I haven't jumped in about 20 years and am quite sure I wouldn't make my reappearance at a show LOL

Have you guys tried Piper britches? My coaches wear them and say they are super comfy. I've lost 27 lbs since January. When I lose 20 more, I get new britches!

I went out to the farm today. Waded through some serious mud to get Timmy and just groomed and loved on him. When he saw me coming, he perked his ears up and walked toward me like he was glad to see me. Such a cute boy.

After I got home I had a surprise. One of my missing hens was hanging out at the pen, waiting to be let in! That girl has been missing for like 5 days. We have had serious wind, heavy rain, snow and temps near zero at night. She looks great. Not a feather out of place. I opened the pen and she walked right in! :loveshower:

Anita- Love that gray horse!


----------



## SwissMiss

Happy Place said:


> Greentree- You are a brave soul! I haven't jumped in about 20 years and am quite sure I wouldn't make my reappearance at a show LOL
> 
> Have you guys tried Piper britches? My coaches wear them and say they are super comfy. I've lost 27 lbs since January. When I lose 20 more, I get new britches!
> 
> I went out to the farm today. Waded through some serious mud to get Timmy and just groomed and loved on him. When he saw me coming, he perked his ears up and walked toward me like he was glad to see me. Such a cute boy.
> 
> After I got home I had a surprise. One of my missing hens was hanging out at the pen, waiting to be let in! That girl has been missing for like 5 days. We have had serious wind, heavy rain, snow and temps near zero at night. She looks great. Not a feather out of place. I opened the pen and she walked right in! :loveshower:
> 
> Anita- Love that gray horse!


Yay for the hen coming back!!!! You never know, the others may hide somewhere as well :wink:

And re the piper breeches: I really love them! They are thick enough, so you don't look like you're wearing pantyhose, but very stretchy and comfy. And plenty of fun colors as well! The only thing, last summer when I was riding in 95 degrees with similar humidity they felt a bit warm :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita* what a gorgeous horse! No wonder you always said Fluffy reminds you of Baby! And the cat on his back? Absolutely adorable!

*fearless* you can't claim that it was a boring show, though :wink:

*Celeste* binge-working? Why does that sound familiar??? But I looooove the chicken on "their" Jeep :wink: Please video them when they start driving!

*Ellen* I hope you are enjoying the beautiful weather in the saddle! Peaches is for sure itching to go for a ride as well  And I wished for some sticky pants on the freshly oiled saddle. And, btw, my riding attire consists of roper boots, breeches, running shirt, gloves and helmet... So we would probably match 

*Vicki* enjoy Sydney! Love it! Do you know I almost landed there instead of the US?

*City* moving is _fun_... Well, have to admit, we moved that much that we are pretty efficient with packing and unpacking... Packing everything up to ship it to the US taught us a lesson or two :wink:

*Jan* banshee :rofl: glad you stuck to the saddle! I would probably have imitated some diving moves!

*Eole* stay warm!!!

*Greentree* hurry up and wait... Or at least it seems... You are brave about the jumping!

I finally decided to buy the Peruvian saddle I had on trial forever  You guys convinced me that an even, symmetrical dry pattern should be ok :wink: It's comfy for me and I always wanted a Peruvian saddle. And truth be told, after I cleaned it for so long, I didn't want to give it up 

But I already know that sooner or later I will grow tired of all those pieces you have to add one after another, so I better start saving for another saddle  You can never have too many, right????

Good night, y'all!:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Hello everyone. I did not fall off of the planet; I have just been on a work-a-holic work binge for the last little while. The only day I had "off" was Saturday. The farrier came and did the shoes and trims.
> 
> I had plans to ride right after that, but we had inches of rain in less than 24 hours and the dirt roads had turned to mud roads with lakes in them. The red mud is really slick and makes for dangerous footing. It also has a way of sucking off shoes.
> 
> Then the kids came over to celebrate DH's 29th birthday. We watched some baby videos. They made me a little bit happy and a little bit sad. Time has moved on so fast.
> 
> The chickens have totally taken over the jeep.


*Celeste*, I think the chickens are trying to attract a handsome rooster with their jeep. Dudes love Jeeps :wink:

A huge Happy Birthday to your DH! But...I do wonder about the "29" part. How many years has he been 29? 

Sounds like a great time though! Baby movies


----------



## AnitaAnne

Was at work late again tonight, seems like everyone in town broke a bone over the weekend. Jeez we need more help! 

Can't reply to everyone yet, but did read everything! Will comment maybe tomorrow, but *thank you everyone *for your kind words about my Baby. He was a great horse. Used to find that cat asleep on him while he was out in the pasture grazing. Was the cutest sight.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> *Celeste*, I think the chickens are trying to attract a handsome rooster with their jeep. Dudes love Jeeps :wink:
> 
> A huge Happy Birthday to your DH! But...I do wonder about the "29" part. How many years has he been 29?
> 
> Sounds like a great time though! Baby movies


Did I say DH? Makes me sound interesting.........

It was my son's birthday. I should have said DS.

I know a woman that married a thirty year old when she was in her fifties. That didn't work out well.


----------



## frlsgirl

Celeste said:


> Did I say DH? Makes me sound interesting.........
> 
> It was my son's birthday. I should have said DS.
> 
> I know a woman that married a thirty year old when she was in her fifties. That didn't work out well.


LOL, I was like "Dang, Celeste really robbed the cradle! Good for her!"


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I survived the s h o w. It was a wonderful( LONG ) day. Henderson is 2 hours away, there were no stalls available, and my test was at 9:18. AM. I woke up at 3:15, and got on up, since the alarm was going to go off at 4:15 anyway.
> 
> It was only a combined test, so dressage and show jumping. I lunged Tootsie, then decided to go to the bathroom. Waited, and waited, heard what I supposed was a small child and mother....gave up......when I got back to the stall, it was 9:05. So much for a warm up.
> 
> Tootsie was pretty good , considering the lack of warm up. Her walk was a little late, so her free walk did not start until we were approaching X, but at least she did it, then had the first good transition back to working walk EVER. The judge was complementary.
> 
> It was 4:30 PM before the jumping started. We had gone to Cracker Barrel with a table for 12 (45 minute wait), then by the hotel where one of the girls left a jacket, and got fuel in Diane's truck.....still had time for the girls to saddle up and go play, shop at the tack vendor, pet the dogs, walk the course, etc.
> 
> You all know that I have not really jumped a jump in 25 years, right?? And my horse has only been jumped by Mary, who has no idea what she is doing, right?? She waivered on a couple, never having seen anything like ferns or flower boxes, nor flapping ribbons wrapped around poles, but I told her to go, grabbed a chunk of mane, and she did. I stayed on, which was the MAIN goal. It was not pretty...I vetoed ALL of the photos DH wanted to put on FB!!


Oh man, we need pictures, what about pictures from the Dressage portion of your test? And you are so brave to jump with such limited experience! I jumped a tiny cross rail in a lesson a year ago and felt like king of the world; it was maybe 5 inches tall, but it might as well have been a 5 foot oxer.


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> LOL, I was like "Dang, Celeste really robbed the cradle! Good for her!"


:rofl: Had a similar thought :lol:


----------



## Celeste

frlsgirl said:


> LOL, I was like "Dang, Celeste really robbed the cradle! Good for her!"


And new rumors fly as to why I don't get online much...........:rofl:


----------



## greentree

There is one awful dressage picture......I will see if I can get it. 
It is almost sad that I used to be SO brave; now I am an antique chicken! Really need to move to that kodgers' thread!
It may not have looked as bad as it felt.....DH said that as I went by the trailer where the judge and ground crew were sitting, they said, "Time to Move UP!"....
They do their other show as a Halloween show, and we will probably do that one. They are actually the Rolling Hills Pony Club, but we do not have a local PC, dang it. Hopefully, we can do some of their clinics. 

Celeste, I read your post as DS, because it made me think that our DS's were a year apart......

City, best wishes on the move. Sorry I can't be there to help!


----------



## frlsgirl

Speaking of pictures, there was a hobby photographer at the show with one of those fancy mile-long lenses; I asked her if she wouldn't mind taking a few pictures of us, she took like 10 of them and didn't even charge me for them! Here are my three favorite:


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Speaking of pictures, there was a hobby photographer at the show with one of those fancy mile-long lenses; I asked her if she wouldn't mind taking a few pictures of us, she took like 10 of them and didn't even charge me for them! Here are my three favorite:


WOW fabulous pictures! Ana is gorgeous and you both are great together :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> There is one awful dressage picture......I will see if I can get it.
> It is almost sad that I used to be SO brave; now I am an antique chicken! Really need to move to that kodgers' thread!
> It may not have looked as bad as it felt.....DH said that as I went by the trailer where the judge and ground crew were sitting, they said, "Time to Move UP!"....
> They do their other show as a Halloween show, and we will probably do that one. They are actually the Rolling Hills Pony Club, but we do not have a local PC, dang it. Hopefully, we can do some of their clinics.
> 
> Celeste, I read your post as DS, because it made me think that our DS's were a year apart......
> 
> City, best wishes on the move. Sorry I can't be there to help!


Sorry to disagree, but you are NOT a chicken! *You are one brave chick*  

Entering a s h o w and jumping in it after 25 years takes guts and a true confidence in yourself and your horse. Please post a picture!!!!


----------



## greentree

How cute!!

I must be crazy....I am repeatedly expecting results from similar actions, and getting nothing....
Saturday, the man came over to look at the covered arena, to level it. Same guy who did the dirt work on the open arena, but he was working for a contractor. 
He said he was being paid to remove some dirt and gravel from a under construction apartment complex that had been poorly graded, and it would be cheap, because we were only paying for his time. Great! Bring it on....

So, he came by Monday morning, DH was home, but had an afternoon appointment....DH took the time to go up and push the topsoil to one end, and I stayed home in case....no dirt. None. Not any yesterday, either. I am not going to even call him. 

I honestly thought I might be training in the arena when it started to rain again....

Then the electric company....they have had my deposit for 4 YEARS. Then , 3 weeks ago, I went in and paid for the pole. The 811 dig guy came right out and put up his flag. Still, no pole.

AA, did you move your chicks?


----------



## greentree

I FOUND one, thanks to frls!! I remembered the lady who was the massage therapist had a big camera! So, many thanks to Melanie!


----------



## greentree

Here we are starting our victory lap....as soon as we turned on the end, the wind caught the ribbon and stuck it in her ear! She shook it off, and we did a big park trot for the rest of the lap!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*, here are some pictures of Dram, Head, body, saddled and mounted.


----------



## Blue

*Greentree*, incredibly beautiful pictures! That paint looks almost identical to mine. I think my paints color may reach just a little further down his inside back leg though. Very nice.


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> I FOUND one, thanks to frls!! I remembered the lady who was the massage therapist had a big camera! So, many thanks to Melanie!


Beautiful!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Greentree, y'all look FABULOUS!! Tootsie is so breathtakingly beautiful! 

Wonderful pictures!!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *Greentree*, here are some pictures of Dram, Head, body, saddled and mounted.


Great pics. Dram is a beautiful boy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Great pics. Dram is a beautiful boy.


Thank you! Now if someone would just _buy_ the silly horse....


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: Congratulations on committing to the saddle :loveshower: It is truly very special, just like you and Raya

*City*: Great you are all moved in! That must be a huge relief. Now back to the fun stuff; riding! 

*Ellen*: Can't wait to see those ear shots of you and Peaches! Loved the pictures of your chickens too! If for some reason I can't keep my chicks, would you be interested in my little chicks? 

*Jan*: How is the Great Gatsby doing? 

*TWalker*: good to see you! Have you been able to ride Lady out on the trails yet? Didn't know what the weather was like in your area. 

*Celeste*: you are the queen of dry humor! I wasn't sure what you meant by the 29th birthday but didn't _think_ you were a cougar. One never knows though... :wink: 

My son is a tad bit older. Seems weird to have such a mature child doesn't it?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: Thrilling news that one of your chickens found her way home!! Going to continue to hold out hope the others will return too. 

Sure sounds like Timmy loves you just as much as you love him  Have you noticed how much better he looks since you have been giving him all that TLC? Horses just glow when they have a special human that cares about them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chicks are not out in the pen yet, but they sure do need more space! The nights have been in the 40's and the days are in the 60-70's. Very cold for the south! 

They are too crowded in the box though. Not sure what to do, any advise from the chicken experts hear is appreciated. 

It has been CRAZY at work! We are so full they opened up the two rooms that were closed for repairs. So many fractures that other units are taking our overflow. Pressure is on everyone to move the patients out to rehab asap. As soon as we move one, housekeeping is cleaning the rooms at warp speed and a new patient is in the room. Have NEVER seen it like this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> How cute!!
> 
> I must be crazy....I am repeatedly expecting results from similar actions, and getting nothing....
> Saturday, the man came over to look at the covered arena, to level it. Same guy who did the dirt work on the open arena, but he was working for a contractor.
> He said he was being paid to remove some dirt and gravel from a under construction apartment complex that had been poorly graded, and it would be cheap, because we were only paying for his time. Great! Bring it on....
> 
> So, he came by Monday morning, DH was home, but had an afternoon appointment....DH took the time to go up and push the topsoil to one end, and I stayed home in case....no dirt. None. Not any yesterday, either. I am not going to even call him.
> 
> I honestly thought I might be training in the arena when it started to rain again....
> 
> Then the electric company....they have had my deposit for 4 YEARS. Then , 3 weeks ago, I went in and paid for the pole. The 811 dig guy came right out and put up his flag. Still, no pole.
> 
> AA, did you move your chicks?


Ah yes, the construction industry moves very slowwwwwwwwww especially on small jobs. Keep calling, or better yet, have your DH call. Men speaking male language or something. Just seems to speed things along.


----------



## greentree

Dram is really beautiful!! I need to go over and talk to Diane...I will show her! 

Run an extension cord out to the new coop and keep the light on at night! I had to put a light in my chicken tractor for mine. They will get under it if they get cold.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> My son is a tad bit older. Seems weird to have such a mature child doesn't it?


*Anita, Greentree and Celeste, *and it was probably just a moment ago when they were little :wink:

And if we are already talking about kiddos: Took mine last weekend to Raya's former owner to see his baby pygmy goats (two sets of twins, one born Easter day and the other Easter Monday) - cuteness overload! Then the kiddos also wanted to see his snakes :???:
That evening, my DD was asking me if we could get a pet banana snakemg: I was expecting them begging for goats!


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> I FOUND one, thanks to frls!! I remembered the lady who was the massage therapist had a big camera! So, many thanks to Melanie!


I love this picture! Ears forward, mane fluttering in the wind, it can't get any more perfect than that! And you look like a fierce competitor!


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> Here we are starting our victory lap....as soon as we turned on the end, the wind caught the ribbon and stuck it in her ear! She shook it off, and we did a big park trot for the rest of the lap!!


Oh dear, Ana would have freaked! It was windy at our show and when I tried to just take a still shot with the ribbon she got scared because the wind made the ribbon flutter around her face.

I assume Tootsie is not her registered name?  because such a breathtaking beauty deserves a big flashy and fancy name!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

OHHH, these pics of *Greentree* and *Frlsgirl*, great "action" shots! Very beautiful horses - you should frame some of those!

thanks *Greentree* and *SwissMiss* (and anyone else I may have forgotten) - unpacking will take time after accumulating 13 yrs of stuff, thought we got rid/sold/donated most but STILL finding stuff that I scratch my head and say, "Why in the heck did we keep this?" Or house décor that now clashes with the beachy colors/soft neutral colors. Lucky there is a garage sale this Saturday in our neighborhood - we need to recoup costs of stuff we are buying that we need. (Okay so perhaps we didn't "need" more decorative pillows but they sure look good!). My DH is working soo hard unpacking, cleaning, etc. while I'm at work. Poor guy....


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*AA*, Dram is very handsome - wish I could buy a horse! Cannot wait to ride this weekend, although I feel kinda bad to leave all those boxes/etc. I need a break from it though - and need my 4-legged therapy bad b/c I miss those horses so much.


----------



## AnitaAnne

CityslickerfrFla said:


> *AA*, Dram is very handsome - wish I could buy a horse! Cannot wait to ride this weekend, although I feel kinda bad to leave all those boxes/etc. I need a break from it though - and need my 4-legged therapy bad b/c I miss those horses so much.


I wish you could too, Dram would be happy there I am sure. 

Husbands seem to love going thru boxes; must feel a bit like presents...let him have his fun!


----------



## Happy Place

So many beautiful pictures!

Timmy got a trim today while I went to the chiropractor. It seems I'm a hot mess! my tail bone is way out, my spine is pushed to the right, my hips are tilted forward, one down and one up and my head is sitting about 4cm too far forward. All fixable she says! I have some exercises to do and well go back next week. I told her I was still sore and the pain seemed to move from mid back to my tail bone and butt. That is probably sore muscles from trying to keep my adjustment in place. I think this is not going to be fun, but worthwhile in the end.

Chiro also gave me her cell so I could tell her when I am trying out new saddles. She will pop out to the barn and check the fit on Timmy. Love her multi talented self!!

Also got my sleep study back. Mild sleep apnea. I get my CPap machine next week. :icon_rolleyes:

This getting old stuff is hard to take! Work is wicked right now with testing. After next week I should be able to breath again. Won't see Timmy until Friday. :sad:


----------



## greentree

Frls...that is a story....my friend and I bought Penny and her 2 daughters as a package. Tootsie was 2, and her sister, 1. We were told the two files were not yet registered, but we were dealing with the daughter, and the horses were in the Mothers name. 
It took us 3 months to pay them off, and so I called about the papers. Kept getting the run around. For a few months this went on....then I wanted to go to a show, and got mad. She kept telling me her Dad lost the transfer, her mom was not home, etc., until I got fed up and called AHA. They said they showed a 2001 filly out of Penny. BWF Tootsie. So we were not looking for applications, but PAPERS. I finally met her, she forged her mother's signature( AND got it notarized!!!), and I had her transferred. 

Her name is BWF Tootsie +\. They called their farm Bridge Water Farm.


----------



## greentree

HP, DH had severe sleep apnea. Gave up wheat....NO sleep apnea. Sounds crazy, I know, but it is the truth.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: I _love_ Aldis. Its the first place I go for groceries. I too think its odd the check hasn't been cashed yet. Have you mentioned that to your trainer?

*Koolio*: a rototiller is a fantastic gift! excellent choice by your family. Does Lucy have access to her crate all the time? If so, start tossing treats into it randomly throughout the day. Also, when you are leaving her in it, does she have plenty of toys to keep her busy?

*Vicki*: can you keep doing the yoga, but modifiy it to not affect your knees so much? I know the instructors in the couple classes I have taken repeatedly told us to only do it to our own bodies abilities. Trailer loan is super exciting!! And much better than having to buy your own. 

*HP*: snow in april is _wrong_! I feel your pain! we are due some here on Saturday, which will ruin our weekend plans, as we are not hauling the big trailer (or any trailer) to a ride in the snow. Woohoo to a hen having come home!!

*Eole*: glad you had a robin sighting.. but I suspect the weather is gonna be nasty again. its like march and april swapped..

*AA*: gorgeous pics. that cross makes such a nice sporthorse. I too have a pair of Rackerwear tights that are holding up very well. hope the weather improves so you can get the chicks out into the pen.

*fg*: forgive me for laughing, but the videographer feel off a stool?! poor Ana! the photos are lovely. esp like that one of her face - such concentration.

*Celeste*: the chickens roosting on the Jeep are hysterical. guess they are proud of helping. hope your worst schedules relaxes a bit soon.

*greentree*: congrats on the show! Sounds like Tootsie did really well for you. can't believe you just went to a show not having jumped for so long - you are much braver than I am. I think the photos are lovely and Toostie is so _white_!!

*CS*: hope the unpacking is progressing and nothing was broken in the transition. also hope you are able to find everything!

*SM*: congrats on buying the saddle!

*ellen*: look forward to ear pics! hope the new breeches are exactly what you need.


for *anybody looking for breeches*, I had several pairs given to me that don't fit:

tan full-seat On Course brand, size 34
light olive knee-patch On Course brand, guessing size 32 (tag is too worn to see, but they are slightly smaller than the tan pair)
khaki knee-patch Royal Highness brand, size 34

Anybody interested, let me know. I would love to re-home them!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: welcome back, how was your vacation? 

*Happy*: amazing how twisted one can get isn't it? Your muscles will protest change at first, but eventually will feel better. 

I still think it is amazing that your chiropractor can work on you and your horse; plus help you with saddle fit? She is worth her weight in gold!! 

*Greentree*: your story of Tootsie left me wanting more...what happened to Penny and the other filly? 

How did you get Tootsie's white so white??


----------



## frlsgirl

*Greentree* – that is indeed an interesting story; the name is adorable; just thought it might be a barn name; Ana’s registered name is Scandia’s Angel Eyes; she is from the Scandia’s Morgan Horse farm in Oregon so that’s where the prefix came from; she has the sweetest eyes so that’s how they came up with Angel Eyes; they already had an “Angel” at the barn, so they were trying find something similar but different, so that’s where “Ana” came from.

*AA *– husbands and boxes! Mine does that when he has too much time on his hands; lovely picture of you riding that grey gelding by the way and yes Dram is indeed handsome.

*HP* – have you tried pilates? Sometimes alignment exercises such as pilates can help maintain whatever fixes the chiro does. I’m learning that the hard way after two refills of Flexeril, and countless chiro visits for my shoulder.

*Phantom* – I’ll have to load the video of our ride; you can see the camera being really still, then you hear “Oh, sh**” the camera points down for a second and then comes back up; it is kind of funny and Ana didn’t do any more than stare at him. 

*Celeste* – love that you are using a jeep as a chicken coop; my husband would have a heart attack if I did that to his 72 Fiat Spider which he has been trying to restore for 8 years.

*CitySlicker* – moving always sounds like fun in theory; stay strong, the end is near!

*Swiss* – wait your daughter wants a snake? I always thought that reptiles are more for boys until I watched Venom Hunters on Discovery and met Hannah, one of the snake hunters on the show. I can’t stand snakes.

*Everyone else* – hope your week is progressing as expected!

I got a little bit of a scare yesterday: my friend’s horse was exposed to strangles and is in quarantine at a local vet hospital; Ana trailered with her back from the show; they shared a water bucket and hay. So far her horse is only running a fever; no other symptoms; they won’t know if she actually has strangles until later today or tomorrow when the test results come back.

My BO doesn’t seem too concerned about it; I gave Ana a full 24 point inspection, no signs of illness, she’s eating, drinking, peeing, pooping, moving normal, able to do her normal stretching exercises, follow instructions, no swelling anywhere in her neck area and her temp is normal (98.6). She did have her teeth done yesterday so she was still a little lethargic from the sedative but that is to be expected. 

While I was doing my inspections I found a secret stash of cat foot in between two wood slats in her stall; she’s clearly been licking it as evidenced by scoop shaped tongue marks! I grabbed a bucket and hoof pick and chiseled the rest of it out; she seemed disturbed that I found her secret stash; much like a prison guard confiscating contraband during a prison inspection.

I called my friend in a panic who assured me that small amounts of cat food shouldn’t hurt a horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have a new addition to the household...going into Pet Smart to pick up dog food is so dangerous! 

As many of you know, my little Squiggy died unexpectedly this year. Have been staring at the empty cage wondering what to do with it. Selling it would be the best option right? 

But I apparently waited too long to sell it, and something else moved in. 

Introducing Squiggy II :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ladder is built for coop! Might be chick moving day...they need ROOM...will keep you posted


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom*: welcome back, how was your vacation?
> 
> *Happy*: amazing how twisted one can get isn't it? Your muscles will protest change at first, but eventually will feel better.
> 
> I still think it is amazing that your chiropractor can work on you and your horse; plus help you with saddle fit? She is worth her weight in gold!!
> 
> *Greentree*: your story of Tootsie left me wanting more...what happened to Penny and the other filly?
> 
> How did you get Tootsie's white so white??


What ELSE happens to horses at Greentree Stables?? I trained her to drive....she did a few CDE's, she filled a couple of driving classes at Arabian shows, she taught Mary to ride....
Here she is paired with Tootsie...


----------



## Blue

Squiggy II is adorable!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Fearless: OMG that video sounds hilarious! You must post it! Secret stash of cat food :dance-smiley05::rofl::rofl: Thanks for the *best laugh *of the day 

Sure hope Miss Ana does not get strangles


----------



## greentree

Sneaky little pigs!! I LOVE him!! 

Tootsie's white is different from my other Pintos....she is whiter. She glows out in the pasture, even when she is dirty. I was at an open Morgan show once, and the judge told me she would hate to see my shampoo bill!!

Tootsie's sister, Majorca, lives in Texas and does endurance. I will find a picture....

Welcome back, PH, and thanks! We missed you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 35*

Checked the coop today after the big rain storm last night. Was a small puddle of water in the corner. Looked all around and could not find the leak. The nest boxes were totally dry so my repair worked there. 

Decided that I could deal with a small amount of water leak after a large storm. Will continue to hunt for solution. 

Next issue was how to put their feed and water in there so it wouldn't get too messy? Since* Happy* told me to keep them in there for a week before letting them out in the pen, had to figure out a way to feed them inside the coop. 

Lightbulb finally went on! Would use the nest boxes for temporary feed/water stations! Fitting them in was a bit of a challenge because they won't fit thru the opening to the nest boxes. Was able to slide them in through the big side doors, so all is well. 

These are the big new containers, hold four times the amount of the other ones.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Chicks Day 35*

Cont.
Forgot to mention I placed peel-n-stick vinyl tiles on the bottom of the nest boxes. Also put them on the metal pan in the bottom of the coop. Might make it easier to keep clean. 

Covered the bottom pan with a thick layer of shavings. Time for the big move!

Brought out the Golden Girls first since they are the calmer ones. Decided the hay in the middle nest box would make a perfect entrance for them. 

In first was Blanche and she just sat there staring around. Next was Dorothy, and she just sat there right next to Blanche! Poor girls were mighty confused! 

After waiting a bit for them to do something, finally just put Rose in between them. 

Finally had some action! All three decided to venture out into the larger space. Guess they were just waiting for Rose 

Next was Bitsy and Fluffy as they are the calmest of the Easter Eggers. Bitsy is a two-toned brown and grey. Fluffy is two toned white and grey. 

Last two EE's were Arrow and Mohawk. They are hard to tell apart because they are both shades of grey. Mohawk is still the fiercest and squawks the loudest! 

They seem very happy and def have a lot more room! :loveshower:

Picture and a video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CW6ehqLIYk&nohtml5=False


----------



## phantomhorse13

*fg*: would love to see the video! that is too funny

*AA*: welcome to the new addition (almost typed addiction :wink! and the chicks look so happy in their new digs.





AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom*: welcome back, how was your vacation?



Vacation was _fantastic_. We couldn't have had better weather, with temps in the low to mid 80sF and sun and a breeze. While we occasionally saw a cloud in the distance, not even a thought of rain. The hotel was nice and adults-only and being too late for spring break, we didn't have a bunch of drunk college kids all over either!! Our room was on the 11th floor, so we had amazing views.






































The first day we arrived just in time to walk around a bit and then get ready for the welcome dinner (which was buffet style and my fav meal of the trip). We looked at the hotel's excursion booklet, but all the trips lasted 10-12 hours and we didn't want to lose an entire day. Also, there were parts of each trip that one of us wouldn't want to do (things involving heights for me or swimming for my DH). Terrible thing to have to spend our days lounging around the hotel! :wink:

We decided to sit on the beach the first day. The sand did not extend all the way to the surf though, instead it turned into rocks. We did hobble our way over them and into the water.. but the ground dropped off fast after you got past the surf, so DH didn't go in. I swam for a few minutes and that was plenty of fighting the undertow and watching for loonies on wave runners. We watched the "vendors" wandering the beach trying to sell their wares and various fishing trips and other adventures. DH was not able to talk me into para-sailing (which was leaving and landing right in front of us). 





















We had dinner with a small group that night. We ate at the seafood place, which had fantastic food but very small portions - think of those fancy places you see on tv where they have "amazing presentation" (plates drizzled, garnish everywhere, food piled into interesting shapes), but very little food! We also got to enjoy a fantastic sunset.




















The second day, we went into town property to do some shopping with another couple we know from these trips (generally the same people go every year). We found gifts for everyone on our list without much trouble and returned to the hotel. Wandered out to sit by the pool and couldn't find ANY chairs without stuff on them.. but no people in sight. Grr. There was also a group of people who were obviously quite drunk running around and rough-housing, knocking into chairs and throwing one another into the pools.. grr.

Remembered a small jacuzzi pool that had been off by itself.. went there and hit the jackpot - it was _totally_ empty!! Spent the rest of the day there.











The next day was the group excursion - catamaran ride to a secluded cove to enjoy some water sports (and lunch). DH had assured me he didn't mind us going as he would have people on the boat that he knew to chat with while I was swimming. We got to see dolphins just after leaving the port. Also got to sail past a bird sanctuary (big rock that had split from the coast after an earthquake).





























to be continued..


----------



## phantomhorse13

part 2..

We soon got to the cove and the boat was anchored. First up was snorkeling.. with 50 of my closest friends. It was pretty frustrating, as people did not pay any attention to where they were and kept kicking me or in some cases swimming right across me!!





























After a few minutes, I did my best to get away from the group. One of the crew people (the one in the kayak playing lifeguard), told me he wouldn't tell if I ditched the life vest (which we were required to wear when leaving the boat) and do some free diving. I didn't need to be told twice!


































































After snorkeling, most people got back on the boat and ate lunch. The crew asked if anybody wanted to try the paddle boards. I had never been on one, but figured what the heck. One other guy also wanted to try, so we both got a 3 second lesson (start out kneeling, then try to stand without falling in, and don't drop your paddle!), and then off we went.




















I managed to not drop the paddle _and _not fall in! :clap:


to be continued..


----------



## phantomhorse13

part 3..


After paddling, I got back on the boat and joined DH for a lovely lunch as the boat headed back to port. We got to see the Pirate party boat up close on the way. Also, we got a nice view of the hotel.




















We spent the afternoon by our secret pool. I actually took a nap! That evening we had the farewell dinner with everyone from the group.












The last morning, I was up early for a sunrise yoga class. Wasn't I surprised to see what else was joining us:










Made me think of everyone here with chickens!

After the yoga (which I enjoyed, but am soooooo bad at!), DH and I spent the morning on the beach. All too soon it was time to go up to the room to pack up and start the journey home.











Since our return, the weather has been horrible. When we left we were having early spring. Now, back to winter. Today it poured rain with a high of 38F and now they are forecasting accumulating snow for the weekend! :eek_color: We were supposed to be going to a ride, but we won't go now due to the weather. :evil:


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW *Phantom*, what a fabulous trip!! Just what you and your DH needed...some relaxing time together. You two are such a cute couple! 

The underwater shots are incredible, like you are in a huge aquarium. Really great pictures. Love the star fish and whatever that thing is in your hand. Did you use your GoPro?

What FUN! Congrats on the waterboarding too! That is not as easy as you make it look. 

Thanks so much for sharing. LOVE the yoga chicken, maybe an escapee from dinner? :biggrin: 

Too bad about the cold, rain, and snow on your return home. Obviously you were not gone long enough :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, What fun! Sorry you had to return to bad weather but glad you're back all the same. As always, wonderful pictures. You and DH make a really cute couple.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> The underwater shots are incredible, like you are in a huge aquarium. Really great pictures. Love the star fish and whatever that thing is in your hand. Did you use your GoPro?


The other thing is a sea urchin! I used my older Olympus Stylus camera. So far it seems to have survived the underwater experience (it claims to be waterproof, but actually taking it into and under water still made me nervous). I was pleased with the pics, though of course they didn't do the actual experience justice (rather like taking pics of rainbows.. never quite the same a real life).


----------



## greentree

Really wonderful trip, PH! Thanks for all the beautiful pictures! 

Aa, the coop looks wonderful! I went to TSC, and they had those nipple waterers that go in the spigot of an igloo water cooler, so I am going to try it. 
I am going to dinner with Diane this evening!! Pray..


----------



## Happy Place

I got home a bit early! YAY, got my bite corrected at the dentist, sat in a few saddles at the shop and am enjoying some quiet time at home. The dragon is breathing again as it is snowing outside and windy. Makes me want to bring Timmy in the living room LOL


----------



## Blue

It feels so odd to hear of you all back there in snow and bitter cold in April. It's already 94 here! Ugh!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Really wonderful trip, PH! Thanks for all the beautiful pictures!
> 
> Aa, the coop looks wonderful! I went to TSC, and they had those nipple waterers that go in the spigot of an igloo water cooler, so I am going to try it.
> I am going to dinner with Diane this evening!! Pray..


The nipple waterer in a cooler is intriguing. Let me know how that works out! With seven obviously healthy chicks, I will need something bigger and less messy when they are grown. 

Praying your dinner is successful :thumbsup:


----------



## Eole

*AA*, forgot to mention Lily:  And Squiggy II: :loveshower: I love the coop. Did you change the color? It's lovely. Look at all those feathers, chicks have changed so much. I bet you won't be able to part with any of them now, too cute. You mentioned possible changes in your work, hope it's for the best.

*Greentree* :bowwdown:You are so bold taking that horse and jumping after all those years. You both look awesome.

*frls*: great pictures of you and Ana. Good job at the show. I don't think I have the nerves to show, too stressful to be fun.

*Swiss*: congratulations on keeping the saddle; it seems a good fit and it is very pretty.

*Celeste*, those chicken are hilarious. Do I see poop on the hood? 

*CitySlicker*: hope you see the end of those boxes soon.

*HP*, sorry the snow hit you too. Woke up to a snow storm this morning. So, Timmy it is? 

*PH*, great pictures, what a nice trip. Paddle board is a work out, isn't it? I did that with my nieces last summer. we paddled 15km on a river.

*Koolio*: I love Lucy! Now that she's almost a grown up, are you considering another boxer? How are Koolio, Sam, Himmy and Hammy?  

Not much to say, except that I SHOVELED snow this morning. Did paths, sidewalks and steps. DH decided he's not taking the machinery out (snowplow-snowblower) and will wait for it to melt away. A foot of wet snow, a quarter-mile to get to main road. Good thing I have a 4X4 and snow tires still on.
Y'all take care!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Yes, painted the coop in the color that was on the reduced rack...would not have picked it but I like that color for a hen house, lol. 

Don't know if i'll be allowed to keep the chicks, but I hope so. They are cute and getting tamer. Checked on them this morning and they are all huddled up together in the corner. Hope they will be ok. 

Shoveling snow? Oh jeez that is crazy. Might need the snow equipment for a foot of snow! 

Have you been able to ride yet? 

*Phantom*: Always wondered what a sea urchin was. Cute little dude!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Paddle board is a work out, isn't it? I did that with my nieces last summer. we paddled 15km on a river.
> 
> Not much to say, except that I SHOVELED snow this morning... A foot of wet snow



I am not sure I made it 15m on that paddleboard, forget 15km!! Def a workout for the whole body.

I do not have words to discuss snow shoveling at this time of year. They are forecasting 3-5 inches here tomorrow, which is horrifying enough.. a foot?! Ugh. No thanks!!


I had been hoping to ride today, but the ground is a disaster. It got cold enough to freeze the surface, but underneath is a muddy slop. I was slithering just walking to check the water tank. :neutral:


----------



## greentree

Yesterday was the anniversary of the gas explosion that destroyed our house(my in-laws house at the time). DH's FB friend sent him a video of an interview done with my good friend's ex.....kind of ruined my day. It was too early for that. 

Yesterday, I went to a new gym....what a lovely place. It is for people over 50.... One of my friends from dance invited me. Her insurance pays her membership...mine barely pays for Dr's visits, so I am sure I do not get a gym membership, haha! 

Eole, sorry you are shoveling!


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am not sure I made it 15m on that paddleboard, forget 15km!! Def a workout for the whole body.
> 
> I do not have words to discuss snow shoveling at this time of year. They are forecasting 3-5 inches here tomorrow, which is horrifying enough.. a foot?! Ugh. No thanks!!
> 
> 
> I had been hoping to ride today, but the ground is a disaster. It got cold enough to freeze the surface, but underneath is a muddy slop. I was slithering just walking to check the water tank. :neutral:


This weather is something else. Sorry you didn't get to ride. Come on spring. We were supposed to get ice last night but lucky for us it didn't happen. It is cold again though. The Equine Affaire is going to be cold tomorrow too. .


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> part 3..
> 
> 
> After paddling, I got back on the boat and joined DH for a lovely lunch as the boat headed back to port. We got to see the Pirate party boat up close on the way. Also, we got a nice view of the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spent the afternoon by our secret pool. I actually took a nap! That evening we had the farewell dinner with everyone from the group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last morning, I was up early for a sunrise yoga class. Wasn't I surprised to see what else was joining us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made me think of everyone here with chickens!
> 
> After the yoga (which I enjoyed, but am soooooo bad at!), DH and I spent the morning on the beach. All too soon it was time to go up to the room to pack up and start the journey home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since our return, the weather has been horrible. When we left we were having early spring. Now, back to winter. Today it poured rain with a high of 38F and now they are forecasting accumulating snow for the weekend! :eek_color: We were supposed to be going to a ride, but we won't go now due to the weather. :evil:


You luck y girl you! To be warm for a little while and relax on the beach. Glad you had a wonderful trip. But hey, you forgot to bring the weather back with you hah. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Have a new addition to the household...going into Pet Smart to pick up dog food is so dangerous!
> 
> As many of you know, my little Squiggy died unexpectedly this year. Have been staring at the empty cage wondering what to do with it. Selling it would be the best option right?
> 
> But I apparently waited too long to sell it, and something else moved in.
> 
> Introducing Squiggy II :loveshower:


Aw Squiggy II is so cute. Maybe he needs a friend now :icon_rolleyes:. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Celeste

Eole;8879113
[B said:


> Celeste[/B], those chicken are hilarious. Do I see poop on the hood?
> !


Yes. Poop on the hood. Poop everywhere. That is the problem. 

They need chicken diapers.


----------



## Twalker

Just came in to catch up and say hi to everyone. 

Tomorrow is the trip to the Equine Affaire. So looking forward to it. It is going to be a long day full of walking, shopping, and watching the clinics. I will try to get a couple pics to post.

Hopefully I will get to ride tonight. I haven't ridden in about 2 weeks. I hope it isn't too cold tonight. 

Weather is the pits here. Cold and raining. Yuck!:x

You all have a great weekend. I hope the weather is nice enough for you to get a ride or two in. :loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: sorry your day started so poorly. hopefully it will improve.
*
Twalker*: have fun at EA! Buy some good stuff for us.


It's snowing here already. I am going to go back to bed and pull the covers over my head until its all gone!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Where did spring go? :sad: I was just getting into the warmer weather and all the buds and blooms. Tomorrow's temps are going to less than desirable for the 'Horse and Youth in the Forest'. I will be back in my thermals and winter attire sporting my Cabela coat, but will be there! I know, I am a wimp.:wink:

*PH13* Awh, that was such a nice trip. Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing. Glad your back safe and sound. Ready for some spring riding pics. When spring returns:icon_rolleyes:LOL. Oh, and by the way, what size does 34 translate into, XL. Wow, I really gained the weight this winter. Wonder if I get active this spring, I could fit into to those. I am definitely interested in the full seat breeches. 

Wow, *Natalie*! Sounds like you are in the dead of winter. A quarter of a mile is a long way to have to clear snow 4 x 4's are nice. Hope all that snow melts soon. 

*AA* Squiggy II is adorable. Yes, I think that was an excellent way to use that empty cage. I am glad the chick's move was successful. The coop is a good design. You really did a great job on it. With the cooler temps within the next couple of days, the chicks will need their light. After that, maybe spring will resume and the chicks can explore the great outdoors. I have noticed my hens enjoying the tender blades of grass and other greenery. Be sure to check into introducing yours to grit for digestive purposes. If there are minute pieces of rock in your soil, they might get enough from there. I hope you can keep your feathered babies, but if you find that you can't, I will be glad to take them. If that happens, it will give you a good excuse to come visit them. If you do, you would need to bring a trail horse for riding the trails around here. I met a lady from Rock Bridge Canyon at the meeting last night and she invited me to come there and ride sometime. Would be fun to go and explore and get you to go with me sometime.

*Greentree* Ah, those really good pics. Your horse is beautiful.

*frlsgirl* If Ana starts meowing, then you might need to worry. I would be worried about my horse eating something like that. I hope everything will be ok. We love our equine babies, don't we? I really hope Ana didn't catch the strangles from the infected horse. That would have me worried too. Gorgeous pics of Ana!

*HP* I am glad your hen found her way home. Hopefully, the others will too. 

*Celeste* Don't stay away because of rumors. You are part of the gang here. Suspected cougar or not. LOL You simply must chime in! Oh, and by the way, I love the pic of the chickens on the Jeep. Love the speckles hens. Was looking at the combs to see if they were Domineckers (sp ?) or not. Found out when I got the Dominnecker chicks that the combs would be rolled. There is another breed of chickens that has the single flat comb, but I can't think of the breed. They are beautiful.

Well, I did it. Finally, caught up on reading the posts. Won't get behind again. I devoted a whole pot of coffee to the challenge. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Miss Peaches is walking back and forth trying to get my attention. I have spoiled her, and when the wind starts and is cold, she wants to go to the barnyard. She knows that she will be out of that cold wind on the east side of the barn. Spoil my horse :icon_rolleyes:, no way. Well, yea I guess 'Way'.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

ellen hays said:


> Oh, and by the way, what size does 34 translate into, XL.


That is the waist measurement. Measure your waist and if they are even close to being right, PM me your address and I will send them to you!

Hope you have fun at your event this weekend - dress in layers. And take pics for us.


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Friday everyone! Way too many posts to catch up on today, I just wanted to wish everyone and good weekend and post the video from my test where the video guy fell off the chair; be sure to turn up the volume


----------



## Koolio

Happy Friday everyone!!

I am trying to get through all the posts, but you guys are a talkative bunch!! It looks like vacations, horse shows, garden seeds, the best riding britches and chickens have been hot topics for discussion. 

I was off work today as it was the first day of the Straightness Training Clinic. Day one was really interesting!! I had great intentions of coming home and practicing what I learned today, but find I am struggling to process it all. I elected to do our family tax returns instead... There is still time to get out this evening though so we will see...

Why tax returns on a beautiful Friday afternoon, you might ask? Well, I think I found a saddle!!! I had an appointment with the Zaldi saddle dealer to do a fitting and try out some saddles and found one! It is a monoflap dressage saddle with cutouts for the shoulders. Himmy seems to really like it and it is super comfy for me too. I need a couple more rides in it to be sure and still want my coach to check it for me too, but it looks promising. And... it is used, so if it is the one, it will cost much less than ordering new. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Quick post to say 'hey.' Back Country Horsemen of America event today. Send positive thoughts. Hope everyone has a good day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Can't wait to hear all about the straightness clinic! Are you riding in it or auditing? 

Saddle is a wonderful find!! Hope it works for you & Himmy

*Ellen*: Hope your Back Country Horsemen event is a huge success! Have fun and take pictures


----------



## AnitaAnne

Been thinking and thinking how to safely put the heat light in the chicken coop. No way to do it because of the size of the coop and the mega heat from the light. That light gets HOT. Just didn't seem safe to try. 

Was worried about the babies all day at work. Busy day with tough patients but in the back of my mind I kept on thinking what to do. 

Then child #3 called, and the family DRAMA was on. By the time I left work and dealt with the drama, had no time to do anything about the chicks. Thankfully, the Chicks survived their first night of cold weather just fine. I peaked in on them thru the little sliding window last night after work. Saw all seven chicks piled up in the one open nesting box! 

This morning discovered every bit of hay that was in that nesting box was gone. The girls were foraging around in the open area. Food and water stations have obviously been used too, so all is good. Refilled the hay in the nesting box and opened their little sliding window for light. 

Will be happy when I can let them out in the yard, but nervous too about the neighbors. Thinking of putting up some sort of privacy screen just on one side of the kennel, the side that faces the street. (I'm on a corner lot). 

Guess I am due for another trip to Lowe's today :icon_rolleyes:

Also Tax day here, but not looking forward to it. Just hoping I don't have to pay as much as last year :sad:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, so sorry about the family drama. I know how that can wear you out.:sad: But, very glad the "girls" are taking to their new home nicely. That's one less worry for sure.


----------



## Eole

*PH*


> I am not sure I made it 15m on that paddleboard, forget 15km!!


 Actually, we had one board and 2 kayaks and we took turns on the paddleboard. And then the girls got tired and I ended up doing half the distance on the board. :icon_rolleyes:

*Ellen*


> A quarter of a mile is a long way to have to clear snow


 And we have same distance the other way to the manure pile. We fortunately have an industrial blower mounted on the ATV; we have to be organized to deal with snow, lots of snow. 
Hope you have a great time at the BackCountry Horsemen event.

*TWalker*: Hi! :waveid weather cooperate for you to ride?

*AA*, forgot to mention: what a beautiful grey horse! Looks big for an arabian cross. Did you own him for long? What was his story?
Hope family drama is over. I think the chicks are good therapists!  Tax week end for me too. I hate paperwork and my little office looks like chaos.

*Koolio*: great news about the saddle! Next we'll need pictures, of course. And please share your thoughts on the Straightness clinic if you have a minute.

*frlsgirl*: nice video. Ana didn't react much to the Oh! Sh**t moment.:rofl: You both look very focused.

Horses in the paddock this morning. Snowshoeing this afternoon to explore and older growth on my land.


----------



## Happy Place

Another cold snowy Saturday. I am so over this!

I really need to get on those taxes. We are taking it in this year. Too many weird things to deal with! DH is a procrastinator, so here we are LOL

I got my CPAP machine yesterday. I woke up in the middle of the night with the worst cotton mouth! I also woke up with a cold sore. Not sure if that is coincidence or not. I increased the humidity but it didn't help as much as I would expect. Gotta get that figured out today.

Debating on riding today. This weather and the extreme mud is really getting to me. :x


----------



## greentree

My dirt guy showed up this morning....no dirt, but at least he is not dead....
DH says there must be a genetic link between the talent to move dirt and the talent to make excuses!!! 
Deja vu...we went through this building the driving arena back in Texas.

The story is that the dirt is now at his house. He could not tell them to bring it here because he did not want them to know he re -sold it. I will probably be in possession of stolen dirt when he puts it here....hopefully there are no ancient artifacts or something like that in it!!!


----------



## Celeste

Everyone at my second job is really nice. They are helpful and productive and cheerful. And all that makes me feel bad because there is no way that I can physically hold up to working these hours. I have made up my mind that I am not going to keep it up after May. I am just trying to decide whether I will go that long. I want to work a full two week notice. My horse has forgotten about my existence. 

On my only day off this week, which was yesterday, DH and I had a pretty cool experience. Our little town is trying to revive interest in the downtown area, so they are doing various entertainment things once a month. We played our guitars on the courthouse square. It was a lot of fun. 

Then back to work this morning. And Sunday. And Monday. Etc.......


----------



## Koolio

Happy Saturday!!

Eole and Happy - Ugh about the snow. Please keep it, but you can send us some rain. Very dry and wind here...

Greentree - that sounds like dirty dirt!! LOL!! Is it dirt for your garden?? I wonder what happens if someone has stolen dirt repossessed?? How can you prove it is stolen?? Hmmmm... brain needs to turn off that topic real quick!

Celeste - you have to do what is right for you. Good, nice people will respect that...

Anita - glad the chicks made it! Can you use a simple 100 W light bulb for a little bit of safer heat over night?? Sorry about the tough patients and family drama...

Ellen - I hope your event went well!!

Fearless - that video made me laugh out loud!! I have one like that of one of my DD's dressage test, except I didn't fall off the chair, but was trying to film with the camera while watching over it. I have about 4-5 seconds of footage of my own feet!!

More on the saddle and ST clinic shortly...


----------



## Koolio

I bought the saddle!! I tried it on Himmy again today and she seems to really like it. Not girthy at all, no protesting moving forward, no bucking, and she was very happy to move out and make her transitions between all gears. It is a 17" but only med deep so not too big for me, but not too small either. It puts me in a good position and I feel good in it. I do have to do some work without stirrups for a bit to lengthen my lower leg and work on sitting straighter to correct for crooked hips and neck, but those were my own issues, nothing to do with the saddle. I rode in it without stirrups and felt connected and secure in all 3 gaits and with transitions. I haven't tried it on Koolio yet, but didn't really buy it for him. I am thrilled Himmy likes it so much!!

Today was day 2 of the ST clinic. Really interesting to see how the horses responded. I love the way ST balances both physical and mental well-being. None of the horses were upset about anything and all gave their all to understand what was wanted. Although we learned many different techniques and exercises, it was important for the handler / rider to play around with each one, every time, to find what worked for their horse. Some horses drift in, some drift out, some push their centre of mass forward and others carry themselves well naturally. Every horse was different, but the basic techniques of asking the horse to step under himself, keep the centre of mass back, not push or rush forward, balance without leaning in or out and having the horse seek contact, were the same. It is all about balance and good posture that places the centre of mass correctly for optimum movement. I am excited to try out some of what I learned on all my horses! 

One interesting thing I saw was everyone worked in a leather cavasson, both in hand and riding. I can see why in hand, but didn't know why when riding. We were told the horse learns the lightest of cues with the cavesson and learns to respond with minimal pressure. The bit creates more pressure than is needed. Many of the horses had never been ridden in a cavasson before. Almost everyone also rode in a bareback pad rather than a saddle. This was to help them feel the horse stretching and reaching through the back and so they could feel the hind leg stepping more easily. With feel, the timing of the half-halt and release is much more accurate. The theory is that once the horses learn how to use and move their bodies with minimal pressure on the ground, they learn when being ridden and will transfer these basics under saddle too. The goal is to get healthy self-carraige and a partnership that requires only the subtlest of cues.

Tomorrow is the last day. I am hoping to see my coach ride her big gelding into piaffe as he is very well trained and quite far along with the ST program.


----------



## tjtalon

I know that I'm no longer welcome here by some, but just wanted to say that I continue to read.

So...hello, and goodnight. Off to bed, just have one day off before the next work week.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tjtalon said:


> I know that I'm no longer welcome here by some, but just wanted to say that I continue to read.
> 
> So...hello, and goodnight. Off to bed, just have one day off before the next work week.


I don't believe anyone on here said that.


----------



## Koolio

tjtalon said:


> I know that I'm no longer welcome here by some, but just wanted to say that I continue to read.
> 
> So...hello, and goodnight. Off to bed, just have one day off before the next work week.


Of course you are always welcome here TJ!! Hello and goodnight to you too. I hope your day off tomorrow is excellent and that you have a good week!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Fabulous news on the saddle!! The straightness clinic sounds very interesting; have never heard of a whole clinic going bitless and saddleless. Would guess that all the participants were very good riders! 

Will need pictures of this saddle you know! I have been reading up on the brand and they have a great reputation. 

*Eole*: Lovely pictures of the horses in the snow. It looks like a spring snow, if that makes sense. 

Baby was a surprise breeding and the one and only from that mix. Will tell more about him another day. 

*TWalker*: Hope you had a fantastic time at the Equine Affair. What deals did you find? 

*Celeste*: I am truly amazed you have been able to work two jobs for so long. I can barely manage one most of the time! Maybe you can help out by taking some of the weekend call ins. They will be sorry to see you go, but you need to do what is best for you. 

The PP will be thrilled to have more time with you, and we will too  

*Greentree*: HOT DIRT :rofl::rofl: You have a very interesting group of workers there...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good news finally with the horses. I am definitely seeing improvement in the weight of everyone, even Dreamer is beginning to show less ribs. Going to credit the good hay for most of the weight. Plus the Purina Senior, but it wasn't enough by itself. 

Might even have to put Chivas back on a diet :icon_rolleyes: Of course it makes me feel horrible that I didn't change hay suppliers earlier. Poor horses. But they are all acting perkier and they even came galloping up when I arrived to feed last night. 

Had been considering putting Dreamer down, but have hopes he is back on the road to recovery :charge:

Family Drama continues. I need a vacation. Think I will look at Phantom's pictures again and imagine those are my toes and I am enjoying a nice tall cool drink next to a handsome man inkunicorn::blueunicorn:


----------



## greentree

Tj, not true. We MISS you. I am not reading the other thread because I get confused....there is enough to keep up with here. 

AA, that is good news. We both need a vacation. You can come up here and house sit while we go to Texas! A working vacation, but as DH says....we are a complete vacation destination! Aside from feeding all the animals, lol...


----------



## ellen hays

tjtalon said:


> I know that I'm no longer welcome here by some, but just wanted to say that I continue to read.
> 
> So...hello, and goodnight. Off to bed, just have one day off before the next work week.


*TJ* Please chime in. You know you are welcome. You are one of the gang. You have to let us know how you and Tim are doing. Keep us posted on what's going on. Etc. Your adventures with Spirit too.


----------



## SwissMiss

Sheesh, I'm becoming a real slacker with responding :???: 

*Celeste* how do you manage 2 jobs and still be active here? I barely manage 1 :icon_rolleyes: And yes, good co-workers will understand that you need some time for *you*. They will miss you, though

*Phantom* fabulous vacation pictures! Only the group-snorkeling freaked me out a bit :wink: Yeah, I would have been freediving as much as possible too Sorry you had to go back to wintry weather - but at least you soaked up some sun!

*Anita* Squiggy II is adorable!!!! But I am biased, I love guinea pigs :loveshower: Maybe he needs a friend :lol:
Glad that the horses are looking better! And Dreamer is improving too? Yay!
Sorry about family drama :hug:

*Twalker* hope you had fun at EA! 

*Eole* Beautiful snow pics, but I don't envy you! But spring is coming soon!!!

*fearless* that video is way too funny! Ana was a pro! My lesson horse would have been in the next county if that would have happened!

*Ellen* hope your event went well! Did you had to dress in layers? Was chilly here in the morning, but warmed up nicely...

*Koolio* yay for the saddle! Straightness clinic sounds very interesting.

*Happy* mud-cold-sleep trouble... A horrible combination! Give Timmy some snuggles to cheer you up!

*Greentree* dirty dirt :rofl: And I love the pictures of Tootsie. Was a beautiful horse!

*TJ* of course you are welcome here!

*City* still drowning in boxes?

*Jan* where are you?

*Blue* :wave:

To all I forgot :wave: - I though 2 espressi would be enough, apparently not


----------



## Koolio

Anita - I am so glad the horses are doing better. Quality hay surely makes a difference but sometimes we don't get much choice. Mine haven't been there best this winter due to the hay either but with a drought, supplies are limited. I was glad to find enough to begin with. I did purchase two totes of alfalfa cubes to try to fill the gap and have been supplementing with quality concentrates. It has been a very expensive feed year with what looks like another to follow. I did get some alfalfa round bales from across the road that were nice, but $$$. I think I'll try to buy more of those this year if I can because the horses do so much better on them and they don't cost much more than feeding more of the poorer quality hay. I am grateful it was a mild winter here. 

I never really thought of the ST as bitless and bridleless but I guess it was for the most part. Some horse wore bridles with bits under the cavesson to get used to the bit, but with no rein contact on the bit. The ST proponents aren't about permanent bitless and bridleless, but use these techniques in training so the rider can feel the horse as much as possible and give the lightest functional cues with timely releases. The riders and horses varied in skill, but all were competent. Most work was done at the walk to get precise balance, so it wasn't a rodeo either. Very calm... After a night of sleeping on it I would say ST is something like old classical dressage meets natural horsemanship, meets biomechanics. 
I heard some criticism of modern dressage methods as forcing a frame too fast and not getting true thoroughness in a horse. The instructor also cautioned us not to use ST as a way to teach tricks. It is about what is good for the horse, physically and mentally. She also reiterated many times that this type of training takes a very long time as it is important to build the strength and flexibility evenly to not over-stretch or over build any targets muscles creating a new crookedness. All in all, it makes sense and looks mainly like good, thoughtful horsemanship.


----------



## SwissMiss

No riding for me this week (don't like working weekends!), but on Thursday, my day off, I spent some quality time with Raya.

A loooong grooming session, and to my vast surprise, she was just standing there seemingly enjoying it. 
Then I took her to the arena and worked her there, while my friend was riding her horse (and Raya hates that gelding with a passion). You should have seen Raya's expression: Mare glare doesn't even get close :rofl:

But they were both very professional and worked really well! That was the first time ever there was another horse in the arena with Raya - good girl! And she was even relaxed enough to let me hug her and take some selfies :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: CPAP do take some adjustment time to get used to. Some use them, many quit. I always wonder how difficult it is to sleep with one on when I see patients wearing them. But if it helps you breathe and wake up energized, that is good. 

*Swiss*: Good to see you! No more Guinea Pigs here! Already have two and a Bunny :wink: That's enough rodents for any household. I have a weakness for long haired, fuzzy critters :icon_rolleyes: 

Squiggy the first was purchased to save me from buying some adorable Boar goat kids that *Nicker* was trying to help her DM sell. I wanted two of them, was going to name them Hansel & Gretel as I was saving them from the pot! Notice Squiggy II is colored just like a traditional Boar Goat...:wink:

*Ellen*: How was the Backcountry Ride??? 

*Jan*: where have you been??? Hope everything is ok


----------



## Blue

Just exactly how would one investigate pilfered soil? DNA? Fingerprints? Or like on those CSI shows, they can analyze it and tell where it came from and when and how and whom? Hmmmmm.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I just lost my very wordy and lengthly post. Screen blinked and it was gone. Peaches is ready for her breakfast and is circling the house like a hungry shark. She finished her first a.m. hay and is wanting her feed. Have to go and feed her. Of course the girls too. 

Thanks for the support. The event went very well. I think the BCHA volunteers had as good a time as the kids. Hope we can have it again next year. Will chime in later with details. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless. 

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, that is good news. We both need a vacation. You can come up here and house sit while we go to Texas! A working vacation, but as DH says....we are a complete vacation destination! Aside from feeding all the animals, lol...


Sounds like a good plan. Animals are not the problem, people are. I am overwhelmed with too much neediness from patients and family. Sometimes it just is all too much :sad:

Sort of like laundry. I come in to work and there is dirty laundry all over. I get to work digging thru the piles and cleaning everything up. By the end of the day, everyone is clean and content. The next day the dirty laundry is never as bad as the first day. 

Then I am off for a day or two and come back to a mess again. Just one time, I would like to come in and have everything taken care of already, and have a smooth day in front of me. Not going to happen, but a person can dream...or run away. 

Cool today. I hope the chicks will be alright.


----------



## greentree

Blue, haha! I bet if I asked him if it were pilfered, he would say, "No, it's clay and rock!" ...
I honestly just want the arena filled in....my hunch is that he lost the job, and now he is trying to find me fill for what he quoted. Really, why would those truck drivers CARE where they dumped the stuff?
Your assessment of the ST sounds spot on to me! I have never been good at adopting a "method".....so I would have it all "greentreed" if I tried it. They would probably call it "screwed up", lol!
That is why I rode so long with Fran Dearing....we never heard all those dressag-ey, sometimes mystical words...not that there is anything wrong with that! 

Swiss....so good to hear an update! Do you have a trailer? If you do, perhaps we could put together a summer get together in Alabama.

Celeste....you do need to give up one of those jobs! My friend who runs a low cost spay-neuter clinic is just got notice from her vet, too!


----------



## Blue

greentree said:


> Blue, haha! I bet if I asked him if it were pilfered, he would say, "No, it's clay and rock!" ...


:rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: stolen dirt.. that is hysterical. how does one identified one's stolen dirt when its spread?!

*Celeste*: working that many hours is insane. even loving your work, it's still way too much. I am glad you and DH got to have some fun playing your guitars - you def need more fun time. Put your notice in monday!!

*Koolio*: yay for new saddle!! bet that must be a huge relief. you are brave to be doing so much without stirrups work. the clinic sounds fascinating. when you say everyone is riding in just a cavasson, how are they attaching the reins?

*tj*: hope you had a good day off.

*AA*: i am sorry the family drama continues. super frustrating. but very pleased to hear Dreamer is improving! I suspect Chivas won't be thrilled with a diet, but much better choice than Dreamer losing weight.

*SM*: too funny that Raya doesn't like to share the arena!! gotta love a mare. where are the selfies you said you took?!

*ellen*: sorry you lost your post, but I look forward to hearing the details of your event.


Today momma nature calmed down after yesterday's snow and sleet and terrible wind. The ground is still something of a mess and the temps are 15 degrees below normal, but more rain is coming tomorrow and Tuesday, so we wanted to get the horses out.

Phin was a very good boy and Sultan was a complete [email protected] I guess the slow pace was not to his liking, so he got fussier and fussier as the ride went on. Not a very fun time for DH, but I was pleased that Phin ignored it all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Brrr that looks like a cold ride! Maybe Sultan wanted to go faster to warm up. Have noticed that horses are bratty in the spring; do you suppose it could be the itchy skin from shedding? 

Good boy Phin! He earns the carrot today 

Yes, much better to put Chivas on a diet than to have Dreamer starving. They were all so skinny by February that I was afraid I would be reported to animal control. Really I could see ribs on _everyone_. *Hated* seeing that.


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Was having trouble getting my pics uploaded. It's working now. I got a pic of the banner. I took a sideways shot to get it all in the pic and thought I could rotate it and make it right.......Not. So don't throw your necks out trying to look at it.:wink: I took two others from where I was - registration table. Just thought I would share them. 

Hope you all have a great evening. Talk at cha tomorrow.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- You could put a 60-100 watt lightbulb inside a cinderblock. Cover the cinderblock with a patio block. The chicks can't get to the bulb, it stays clear of shavings and the chicks can warm themselves next to the brick. You can also use this to set the waterer on. It's just enough to keep water from freezing.

Celeste I can't imagine 2 jobs right now. My one is causing sleepless nights, cold sores, grinding teeth and heartburn LOL. All that crap should end this week though. Can you do a weekend on call thing? would it be worth it?

TJ- Come and talk, no one is excluded here!

Koolio- That was an interesting clinic. I'm hoping to do a western dressage clinic later this summer. If summer ever comes!

Today it was snowing and sleeting on the way to church. When I got home, it was solid rain All. Day. Long. It's just above freezing but will be 70 next weekend!

I'm working at getting used to the CPAP. The first night was entirely too dry. Last night, too much condensation, so I was up trying to adjust it. I took a nap with it this afternoon and it seemed ok. We shall see. It moves with me pretty well when I rollover and it's super quiet so hoping it won't take long to get dialed in.

Some of you know that I have been working on losing weight. I've lost 26 lbs since Jan. Feels great, lots more to go. Tomorrow I go for another weigh in. My loss is slowing down, as it always does. I really need the weather to change so I can get out and exercise. Indoor stuff is just not for me!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: Great pictures! The horses look really beautiful too. Good turnout and love the sign with a hat and legs :biggrin:

*Happy* that sounds like horrible weather! Hope you are feeling lots better for riding next weekend. 

Admire the weight loss! How did you do it? Wow 26 pounds is a lot!


----------



## greentree

Ellen, those pictures are great! Looks like a wonderful time. I could bring JR down and drive the carriage! Are there wagon trails, or just roads?

HP, congratulations on the weight loss! Good work! Hope you can get the CPAP regulated...gosh, snow and sleet... Yuk. Thankfully, not here. Our last average freeze date is this coming weekend...YAY! Hope yours is not far behind!

AA, too funny! Guess the hat keeps the sun off the sign...reduces the glare! Are those legs holding the sign UP??


----------



## Jan1975

Happy, GREAT job on the weight loss! That is a huge amount and weight loss is not easy! You should be so proud.

Phantom, I enjoyed your pics as always!

SwissMiss, oh Raya. :rofl: I want to see pics of the mare glare. :lol: Glad she enjoyed her grooming though! 

Anita, sorry about the family drama, but good news on the horses improving! 

Koolio, yay for a saddle, finally!! 

Fearless, I loved the video! You're a great rider.

Greentree, I'm cracking up about the dirt. That makes it black dirt, right? :rofl:

Okay I know I forgot bunches of people but I did my best at remembering. Have a good Monday, everyone.


----------



## SwissMiss

OldLadyYoungOTTB said:


> Hi everyone, it's me, Jan.


Welcome back! We were already missing you! But you know, I normally abbreviate to the first word of the name, so now you will be "old":rofl: 

Yes, Raya is indeed quite entertaining :wink: I don't really have pictures of her mare glare except the one below: It was the day I went to look at her and she did her best to show me how nice she was :icon_rolleyes: Hard to believe it's the same horse!








*Happy* your weight loss is impressive! Hopefully the weather gets better and you can spend more time outdoors! And a good dose of sunshine is helpful too!

*Ellen* nice pics!

*Phantom* I'm cold just looking at your pictures! But proud of Phin!

*Greentree* no, no trailer (or truck to pull it) here, so no weekend ride in AL :sad: It would be so much fun to meet some HF pals!

*Anita* I hope drama has calmed down a bit...

As you may remember I bought a shimmable pad for Raya, so my regular diamond wool pad got a break. Took it home and put it on the table in the garage to clean it and put it away later... Well someone was convinced he got a new bed  








Have a good day y'all!


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> *PH* Actually, we had one board and 2 kayaks and we took turns on the paddleboard. And then the girls got tired and I ended up doing half the distance on the board. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> *Ellen* And we have same distance the other way to the manure pile. We fortunately have an industrial blower mounted on the ATV; we have to be organized to deal with snow, lots of snow.
> Hope you have a great time at the BackCountry Horsemen event.
> 
> *TWalker*: Hi! :waveid weather cooperate for you to ride?
> 
> *AA*, forgot to mention: what a beautiful grey horse! Looks big for an arabian cross. Did you own him for long? What was his story?
> Hope family drama is over. I think the chicks are good therapists!  Tax week end for me too. I hate paperwork and my little office looks like chaos.
> 
> *Koolio*: great news about the saddle! Next we'll need pictures, of course. And please share your thoughts on the Straightness clinic if you have a minute.
> 
> *frlsgirl*: nice video. Ana didn't react much to the Oh! Sh**t moment.:rofl: You both look very focused.
> 
> Horses in the paddock this morning. Snowshoeing this afternoon to explore and older growth on my land.


Snow looks beautiful at your place.

I was able to get a really nice ride in the arena Friday. It was cold and raining. Saturday at the Equine Affaire was very cold, windy and snowy. We had a lot of fun anyway. We didn't get home till 12am Sunday.


----------



## frlsgirl

*Happy Place* – Congrats on your weight loss! That’s quite an accomplishment!

*Jan* – welcome back (old lady young ottb, lol).

*SwissMiss* – wow, she does look quite devilish in that picture. 

*Twalker* – Did you take pics at Equine Affaire? Did you meet anyone famous?

*Ellen* – so are you a volunteer for the BCHA? Looks like you had a good turnout.

*Koolio* – You’re so lucky that you got to go to an ST clinic! I’m a member of the home study course; I love it but I don’t do as much groundwork now that we are a little further along.

*Tjtalon* – I must have missed something, but I much enjoy reading your posts and hope that you continue to participate on this thread.

*Anita* – glad you’re chickens are doing well.

*Eole* – OMG look at all that snow; we had temps in the 80’s in Oklahoma over the weekend! Hard to believe that anyone has snow right now.

*Greentree* – “stolen dirt” – isn’t dirt free?

*Celeste* – glad you got a little break from all the working you’ve been doing.

As for me, DH opened the grill to fix dinner and got quite the surprise; I guess birds have to get creative if they want to nest in our neighborhood:

PS: Thanks all for the nice comments about Ana; yes she was a very good girl for not jumping out of the arena!


----------



## greentree

Frls...glad he opened that BEFORE he turned it on!!

Swiss...that is NOT Raya's happy face!! She is so pretty!


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> *SwissMiss* – wow, she does look quite devilish in that picture.


Yeah, shows you how awesome she must be under saddle that I still got her 



greentree said:


> Swiss...that is NOT Raya's happy face!! She is so pretty!


Well, not really in that particular picture :wink:

Now you know why her least-favorite gelding is very hesitant to get close to her. She gives him that glare _every single time_ when he is somewhat close. :falloff:


----------



## SwissMiss

Ok, I just can't deal with it that Raya looks soooooooo evil in that last picture - I have to add another one to prove she can give you a "nice" look


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

How is everyone?? Trying to catch up and not doing good job at it. I'm getting very weird ads on here. Ugh. Thanks all those for hoping I'm not drowning too badly in boxes, although I fell in one trying to get my underwear....

Hope weather is warming up, you all are no longer sick, your horses are healthy and happy, and riders are getting some riding time! After almost 2 week break from moving hell, got to ride yesterday, cantered in the big ring with English saddle and didn't panic! Lost stirrups a few times but stayed on - I feel my legs getting so strong, luv it! In the midst of unpacking, organizing, and arguing with DH daily where things should go, I am painting furniture b/c dark brown everything is just not working in this house. Chalk paint and spray paint are my new best friends.

I did a boo-boo yesterday; mistakenly let the stallion out trying to get my horse to ride on (Bella) and it took 4 of us to get him back in the paddock, naughty boy. He's gentle but can't blame him for wanting to enjoy his freedom a bit. Thankfully my instructor didn't lose his ****ake. Don't blame him if he did - it sure delayed my lesson though. Lila is doing the schooling show this Saturday; I have a bridal shower and bday party to get to later and wanted to avoid competing in same category as her (too weird). Next lesson is Friday and I can't wait!!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

SwissMiss said:


> Ok, I just can't deal with it that Raya looks soooooooo evil in that last picture - I have to add another one to prove she can give you a "nice" look
> View attachment 782721


LOL such a sweet expression! Can't imagine her evil but then, I've never met her. :wink:

Bella, horse I rode yesterday, can be a real b*$^% but feed her a scoop and few treats, wow, she's so sweet. lol I can relate - I'm much nicer when fed well. She just doesn't like working though lately - very hard to catch her last few days per my instructor and it took 2 of us to get her to barn.


----------



## Jan1975

Maria I'm sorry this is mean but I'm cracking up at the image of you falling INTO a box. :rofl: I hope you will be all settled in soon!! I'm glad your instructor didn't get upset about the loose horse. I think it happens at all barns here & there! 

Swiss Miss, that pic of Raya is hysterical! She's a pretty girl but she does have some attitude, huh. :rofl: By the way, I'm fine with being called Jan OR old. :lol:


----------



## greentree

Jan....Since I am close to 60, I can NOT call you old!!

Swiss...see, I told you she was pretty!!

City....you do not have staff to do the unpacking??? Lol!


----------



## SwissMiss

OldLadyYoungOTTB said:


> Maria I'm sorry this is mean but I'm cracking up at the image of you falling INTO a box. :rofl: I hope you will be all settled in soon!! I'm glad your instructor didn't get upset about the loose horse. I think it happens at all barns here & there!
> 
> Swiss Miss, that pic of Raya is hysterical! She's a pretty girl but she does have some attitude, huh. :rofl: By the way, I'm fine with being called Jan OR old. :lol:


*Jan*, I'm glad I'm not the only one who cracked up at the visual of *City* tumbling into a box :wink:

And I will stick with your name: seems weird to call you old, when you are younger than me, lol

The many faces of Raya; today heavy thunderstorms are raging through the area and my girl is a shivering, scared mess :sad:


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> *Jan*, I'm glad I'm not the only one who cracked up at the visual of *City* tumbling into a box :wink:
> 
> And I will stick with your name: seems weird to call you old, when you are younger than me, lol
> 
> The many faces of Raya; today heavy thunderstorms are raging through the area and my girl is a shivering, scared mess :sad:


Poor Raya! 

I'm fine w/ being called Jan on here. I just didn't want my profile name to be Jan. I'm not sure why it matters but it did to me. :lol:


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan....Since I am close to 60, I can NOT call you old!!


Well at my barn I'm one of the old ones. :lol: There seem to be really only two groups: teens/pre-teens and 40+'ers. Not sure where all the people in their 30's are.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: that is absolutely the best mare glare _ever_!! :rofl::rofl: The gelding must be terrified of her! Raya is a real beauty though

*OTTB*: I can't call you old since I am much older than you, so using the end of your new name instead. You were missed, good to see you back on here. 

What new item is Gatsby sporting now? 

*Fearless*: Hope that was a bird nest and not a pack of mice or worse...yucky

*City*: Ride sounds wonderful! Good to hear the stallion did not manage to reproduce while on the lam :wink:

Falling in the box! Oh my :dance-smiley05: reminds me of the time I was checking to see if I could take a bath in a muck bucket..._and got stuck_  had to roll over to get out


----------



## AnitaAnne

OldLadyYoungOTTB said:


> Well at my barn I'm one of the old ones. :lol: There seem to be really only two groups: teens/pre-teens and 40+'ers. Not sure where all the people in their 30's are.


They are out making babies


----------



## AnitaAnne

Was pouring down rain here too, but at least not as cold as it has been. Poor chicks look terrified of the noise

Put the horses up tonight, I just really hate having to feed hay on the ground in the rain. Of course by keeping them dry, I was saturated; coat is NOT waterproof! Then I managed to spill one of the water buckets all down my front as I was lifting it out of the water trough :icon_rolleyes:

What we do for the love of a horse...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> *Swiss*: that is absolutely the best mare glare _ever_!! :rofl::rofl: The gelding must be terrified of her! Raya is a real beauty though


Yes, considering that glare was aimed at ME at that time :rofl: Now she knows: glare = no cookies 

Can you tell I am absolutely in love with my crazy girl? Two peas in a pod:razz:




AnitaAnne said:


> Falling in the box! Oh my :dance-smiley05: reminds me of the time I was checking to see if I could take a bath in a muck bucket..._and got stuck_  had to roll over to get out


Another visual :rofl::rofl::rofl: You guys make my evening!

Hope it isn't storming too bad in your area! saw it's moving your way. Take care!


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> Yes, considering that glare was aimed at ME at that time :rofl: Now she knows: glare = no cookies
> 
> Can you tell I am absolutely in love with my crazy girl? Two peas in a pod:razz:
> 
> 
> 
> Another visual :rofl::rofl::rofl: You guys make my evening!
> 
> Hope it isn't storming too bad in your area! saw it's moving your way. Take care!


Oh no! Here I am laughing at y'all. I'm a horrible person! :lol:

I hope everyone stays safe the rest of the night!


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> They are out making babies


You are probably right, just like I was in my 20's & 30's. I suppose it makes sense that most teens probably go to college & give up horses for a bit, get married, have a family, then come back to it when the kids are a bit older. How's that for a stereotype. :lol:

Also, look how cute:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*OTTB*: Gatsby is adorable!! His tack looks fabulous! But gotta mention; his socks don't match...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> *OTTB*: Gatsby is adorable!! His tack looks fabulous! But gotta mention; his socks don't match...


And here I am thinking the mismatch was a fashion statement :wink:


----------



## Blue

*OTTB*, that picture looks like it should be made to a portrait. (in spite of the mismatch)


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *OTTB*: Gatsby is adorable!! His tack looks fabulous! But gotta mention; his socks don't match...


My son did that. :lol: Not sure why...there's a huge bin of polos and we have two sets of our own in our bag. A lot of the kids at the barn do that. I guess it goes along with the two different socks w/ sandals trend for girls. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

So it *IS* a fashion statement!
Gatsby is sooo handsome - is it just me, or does he look different/better since you got him?


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

The trimmer came yesterday. She commented on how good Peaches hooves looked. I am really happy with her because it is the first time I have had real support with natural hoof care. We made sure Peaches boots fit well and they did. I can't help but feel that this is the beginning of a wonderful time with my Peaches on the trails.:loveshower: This weekend is going to be beautiful. My friends, A & S are coming to spend Saturday afternoon thru Sunday evening. We plan to trail ride for sure. I can't wait to see Bankhead with all the new greenery around. Wild azaleas are blooming along with many other early wildflowers. 

*AA * _What we do for the love of a horse... _

Yes it is amazing, but ain't it great. Oh, and the chicken babies may be ok now that any real cool temps are over. They may be old enough to huddle and stay warm since they have some of their feathers. I talked to someone that other day that told me their barn burned because of one of the head lamps. That is a scary thought. 

*SwissMiss* You do have a beautiful golden equine girl. I guess that glare just comes with the mare package. Just as long a Raya respects you as the herd leader. First pics just shows her multifaceted personality. It's cute. Her second pic is so pretty. She is a good girl. Right now, Peaches is still submissive and has not done the glare thing. I hope she stays this way, but I know that could change. It has been raining buckets here. In the spring I am always happy to see the rain, but don't like the storms. I remember an ole sayin from my childhood, 'April showers brings May flowers'. 

*OL* What a handsome boy. And the green and blue wraps just add to the look. I have to agree with SwissMiss about how Gats has come along since you have had him. He looks happy. Blue's idea about using the pic as a permanent pic of him is right on. It is just one of those really good pics.
*
City * _I'm not drowning too badly in boxes, although I fell in one _

Hope you get the unpacking behind you soon. Yeah, you cantered. I'll bet that was a confidence builder. Awh, now on to the next step:thumbsup:

*HP* Congrats on the 26 lbs that is great. You are an inspiration. Hope Timmy is doing good.
*
Greentree * _I could bring JR down and drive the carriage! Are there wagon trails, or just roads?
_Yes there are forest service roads here. I see mules and horses pulling carts on them frequently. The Owl Creek Campground has a really nice forest service road to enjoy. I am hoping that the BCH can work with the Forest service and connect the two roads with a wagon trail. That would be the best of both worlds. I think you might really enjoy. I love this place. I love being right on the trails. Maybe you should come and check it out sometimes.

I got my hands on an ole wheelbarrow. Saw a pic online the other day that gave me a great idea. A wheelbarrow with annuals flowers planted in it. Was really pretty. That is my next project. Going plant hunting this Saturday. If it works out will send some pics.

Well, got to go feed. Hope everyone is doing well. Sorry if I missed anyone. Everyone is always included in my posts automatically. Have a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> So it *IS* a fashion statement!
> Gatsby is sooo handsome - is it just me, or does he look different/better since you got him?


I think he does too! Just like *Happy's* Timmy, *Ellen'*s Peaches, and *your Raya*. Horses blossom when they have their own special person giving them TLC.


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone, I had a wonderful time at Equine Affaire Saturday even though the weather was pretty bad. It was cold and we had snow flurries. The DH didn't bring warm clothing or gloves. I kept telling him before we left to dress warm and get gloves. I sure am glad I did. Here are a couple pics from the show. 
Attached Images

























 
• Posts: 313 • Join Date: Apr 2014 • Horses: 0 • Carrots: 723 
 







       

​ 
​ ​
​ ​


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chicks survived their first storm and we had a Good Monday :loveshower: 

Saddle sold. One of my favorites, the Torsion. Very comfortable. Oddly enough it was one of the ones that fit Chivas the best, but he didn't move out like he should with it. Sad to see it go, but need to downsize tack room. 

Going into work later, y'all have a great day.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

OldLadyYoungOTTB said:


> Maria I'm sorry this is mean but I'm cracking up at the image of you falling INTO a box. :rofl: I hope you will be all settled in soon!! I'm glad your instructor didn't get upset about the loose horse. I think it happens at all barns here & there!


LOL *OLYOTTB aka Jan, Ellen, *and all who enjoyed the visual, it was pretty funny heeheeee.  I packed everyone else's stuff in suitcases, realized I did not pack the basic necessities in 1 place for myself (hello, underwear please) - the box was pretty deep where I buried the basics and well....cried out for help - ain't no one come to help mommy. My family is so fired. *Jan*, Gatsby is looking so sharp and handsome!! *Ellen*, I want to see new pic of Peaches. Since I don't have horses of my own, I live vicariously through all of you. 

*Greentree*, My DH and father in law did most of the heavy unpacking and rearranging garage (like a horrible Tetris)! As for other staff, my 9 yr old daughter's version of "unpacking" is taking toys out of the box and throwing it all around the floor and room like the boxes vomited everywhere. She did a great job with her clothes though - they actually went into the dresser and closet.

*AA*, LOL et tu Brute?? Bath in a muck bucket, ****!!1 Guess with this crazy life, we are all bound to fall into some s*^$. hahaa

As for cantering, I am really getting over the fear and starting to enjoy it! I just need to be more assertive to with the horses, I'm too nice as my instructor keeps saying. I'm also still getting used to English saddle, wow, using lot more leg and body but I can feel the horse's muscles, movement, etc. Love, love the close connection - makes you feel more as a working unit/team. But is it weird that when I lost my stirrups, I thought that was kinda fun, felt more free?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

As for the stallion who got loose, he certainly made his "rounds" to check out all the ladies. That was funny to see because he got some riled up. Pretty certain if left out much longer, he would be reproducing. One horse is already in foal - her name is Stormy. She's a bit lazy but sweet and very laid back.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*City*: Swallowed by a box of underwear and no one to come to your aid :rofl: spewed coffee out on that one! Another box vomiting toys! Moving is such fun :rofl::rofl:

Et tu Brute indeed! I didn't even _consider_ calling for help...how to explain one's a$$ is wedged in a muck bucket?? jeez

*Folks, DO NOT try this at home*


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TWalker*: beautiful pictures LOVE those Liberty shows. So fascinating to watch


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Et tu Brute indeed! I didn't even _consider_ calling for help...how to explain one's a$$ is wedged in a muck bucket?? jeez
> 
> *Folks, DO NOT try this at home*


 :rofl::rofl: now I have to clean up tea from my desk :rofl::rofl:

I did the wedging-thing at the bottom of the stairs once... Had to wait until someone was kind enough to open the door and let me tumble out


----------



## greentree

Aargh....I am still playing ring around the Rosie with AHA...I got another statement, so I called them. The girl said, oh, I remember....but I needed you to send it to me in writing, email is fine. She did not tell me that....so I wrote an email, and this morning, I got a reply.....her birthdate is corrected, but your account has a $15 balance due before we can send the papers. (!!!!!) so I sent a reply, that that was the REASON we needed to correct her birthdate.....


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

AnitaAnne said:


> *City*: Swallowed by a box of underwear and no one to come to your aid :rofl: spewed coffee out on that one! Another box vomiting toys! Moving is such fun :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Et tu Brute indeed! I didn't even _consider_ calling for help...how to explain one's a$$ is wedged in a muck bucket?? jeez
> 
> *Folks, DO NOT try this at home*


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Yeah, how to explain that muck bucket incident *AA*- hahaaaa. And I never want to move again. Never. Ever. 

*Swissmiss*, So long as no one knows about the wedging thing at the stairs, it never happened.


----------



## Twalker

Well, finally caught up. It looks like it has been quite interesting in here the last couple days.
- muck bucket baths
- falling into a box of undies
- etc.

Ellen - looks like you had a lot of fun this past weekend.

AA - Hope your little chicks are settled down now. This weather has been just crazy.

Raya sure is a cutie. Love her pics. Even the grouchy one.

I got to ride last Friday. Raining buckets so I had to ride inside. I still enjoyed it though. Any time I can get with Lady is awesome.

Hi to everyone else I missed. :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl::rofl: now I have to clean up tea from my desk :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I did the wedging-thing at the bottom of the stairs once... Had to wait until someone was kind enough to open the door and let me tumble out


Quite a jam...got a great visual on that one!


----------



## greentree

woot!! The email from AHA...."My apologies. You are correct. The papers are being mailed" !!!

I think my DH has tried that "fell in a box of underwear" story before....))

Still, no dirt, nor power pole.....


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> So it *IS* a fashion statement!
> Gatsby is sooo handsome - is it just me, or does he look different/better since you got him?


It's probably because he has the biggest, bushiest forelock ever, which I braided and tucked under his bridle. You can actually see his face! :lol: 

We think he's pretty dang cute though. I was going to post a confo pic of him in the critique forum, but I love him so much I think I will feel defensive when people criticize. :lol: 

Maria, I'm glad you are getting so comfy w/ cantering! It definitely takes practice. For me, the loss of control is what's scary.


----------



## Happy Place

I for one can honestly say I have never been stuck ina box of undies :rofl:

My office does look like a paper box vomited in it! I just finished day 1 of testing. By the time I got out of there I was so tired I could hardly keep my eyes open. Then I was hungry, then I realized I would run out of gas on the way home! So I stopped for gas and could smell Little Caesars Pizza. Yes, I caved in and bought a $5 hot and ready. Wait until my husband sees that! :icon_rolleyes:

The worst part of this testing and CPAP and no sleep thing is that I had time, but not the energy to go see Timmy. :sad: Poor boy won't know who I am soon. It's going to be near 70 on Thursday (a real heat wave!). I am promising that I will get out there, tired or not. I may only groom and love on him but I will get out to the barn.

I had kids absent from 2 of the 3 exams I administered today. Now I need to set up make up days. I have no time or patience for this! One of the darlings said she was too freaked out to take the test in the auditorium with all those people. There were a whopping 7 kids scheduled to test in there. Then she showed up too late to test!

Calgon take me away. Screw that, I am too tired to run a bath!


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, didn't her parents just send her little a$$ to take the test anyway? Good grief! What you educators go through is ridiculous. I realize there are lazy uncaring teachers out there, but what about the majority of good educators? So, because of a handful of slackers our teachers are being blamed for all the ne'er do wells that come out of our education system.

Oiye! I've only sided against a teacher once. My 3rd sons 3rd grade teacher. She should never have been around children to begin with and I told her that to her face. I also told the principal that if she was still there when my daughter got to 3rd grade we'd move or send her somewhere else. We moved.

What ever happened to parents stepping up and PARENTING? O yeah. That might make the little angels dislike us for a day or so. UGH!

Sorry. Off my soap box now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spent the afternoon doing this. Was cheapest option as I bought three packages on clearance for under $5.00 each. Very short on fasteners so will have to find some more. Have a little more to do, but it is coming along. 

Stealth Coop


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> What ever happened to parents stepping up and PARENTING? O yeah. That might make the little angels dislike us for a day or so. UGH!
> 
> Sorry. Off my soap box now.


Or as my DD likes to tell me "you are NOT my best friend anymore!" when she doesn't agree with me :icon_rolleyes: She's only 3, so that is probably the worst punishment she can think of


----------



## Eole

Falling in undie boxes and stuck in muck bucket?:rofl:
*City*, I like the way you describe your moving adventures. No dull moments. Glad you could have some horse time.

*AA* this is a big coop! Why are you covering the wire-fencing, is it for shade or shelter from wind? 

*HP*, your weight loss is amazing, whatever you're doing is working! When did you do the test that concluded you need a CPAP? Because weight is a major factor in sleep apnea. If you keep losing, maybe you won't need the CPAP forever. Another good reason!

*Greentree*, maybe you can help. I never transfered Buttercup's papers. I have the AHA certificate signed by the seller. I just mail it to them with a check? That's an American association, isn't it? My arabians are all registered with CAHR (Canadian Arabian Horse Registry). Do I have to register both places?

*Jan*, shall I call you OLYO? Can't call you old, you're a young one here.
*Swiss*, Raya is indeed beautiful, mare-stare or not! 
*Twalker*, Lady is such a good match with you, I can tell you love that horse.

Back to work tomorrow. We have warmer weather coming our way, so the snow should melt down some. I have been shopping for anatomical girths, in hope it will keep the saddle in place. I have two saddles that fit Buttercup, but she is downhill with a forward girth-groove and all saddles ride up on the shoulders. Hope the girth will solve the issue, cheaper than a new saddle.
She was acting playful Sunday, running from one horse to the other. I include a pic of Rafale, DH's gelding, as I can rarely take a decent picture of him. 16yo arabian, got here as a yearling, Eole's half-brother.


----------



## SwissMiss

Just came back from feeding the horses and am still laughing: Raya is very obviously in heat and is trying to encite the (we assume proud cut) gelding over the fence :icon_rolleyes: And poor her, he already has a girlfriend :shrug:

The timing is simply funny: When I went to pay for my saddle, we chatted for a while and came on the subject of foals... They have a gorgeous buckskin stallion and the owner suggested to bring Raya over :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: Your horses are so beautiful with Buttercup frolicking in the snow! She is ready for some grass to come. 

Good luck on the search for a workable girth. I have the same problem with Chivas, very forward girth groove, short back and mutton withers. Finding a saddle to fit is horrible :icon_rolleyes:

I hate having to cover the fencing, but had to do something to protect my chicks. Don't really think I am allowed them in the city, so trying to protect them from prying eyes...

The back I plan to keep open because that faces south and there is a privacy fence back there. Will add some sort of fence panel to connect the right corner to the leg of the carport. That way they will be hidden but still get air & sunshine. 

It is a Stealth Coop :wink:

*Swiss*: If you ever breed Raya you may have to let her pick out her own stud muffin. Remember she is very opinionated on who she likes...

I want a shirt with her Mare Glare on it :biggrin:

*Happy*: hope your testing is over soon and you can get back to riding your handsome steed.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy, we are getting ready to do state testing next week, so I feel your pain!! This summer you'll have lots of Timmy time, right? 

SwissMiss, what's with all the ladies in your life having an attitude? :lol: So funny your daughter says that! Will you consider breeding Raya? Funny she has a crush. 

Eole, great pics! And you can call me whatever you want. :lol: I figured I should have a name I can grow into. 

Anita, love your coop solution!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> *Swiss*: If you ever breed Raya you may have to let her pick out her own stud muffin. Remember she is very opinionated on who she likes...


I already see it: a line-up of gorgeous stallions and she would chose the one with the bad character:angrily_smileys: No thank you 



AnitaAnne said:


> I want a shirt with her Mare Glare on it :biggrin:


No problem You need a reminder how nice it is to have geldings/nice mares? I just need to photoshop the halter out! I cringe every time I see it:shock:



OldLadyYoungOTTB said:


> SwissMiss, what's with all the ladies in your life having an attitude? :lol: So funny your daughter says that! Will you consider breeding Raya? Funny she has a crush.


With DD it's clearly genetics-I already dread the teenage years! And maybe I'm just rubbing off on Raya :twisted: 

No, I'm not really considering breeding her. If I want a second horse, it is much easier to look for one that is already on the ground and is the way I want it to be... As if I would stick to my "must have" list :icon_rolleyes:

But it is fun to imagine the outcome of possible pairings 

*Eole* I now you are sick of snow, but it looks soooo beautiful!

*Happy* hope you can get some Timmy time soon! Best stress relief just to pet/brush a little bit!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Trying to catch up....
Holiday went well, all still talking to each other!
Will return with pics!


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> I already see it: a line-up of gorgeous stallions and she would chose the one with the bad character:angrily_smileys: No thank you


:rofl: You are probably right. She does seem like the type who would be drawn to a bad boy. :lol: Although, plenty of snotty girls seem to end up w/ very kind boyfriends who for some reason put up w/ their attitude. You never know. :lol:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

With the exception of allergies, I love spring. It is so nice to see the leaves appearing on the trees. After giving Peaches her bat of hay this a.m., I walked past my iris bed and found another bud forming. It has taken these plants several years to get established, but I believe they like where they are. If anyone remembers, last year my daylilies bloomed and I am anticipating more blooms this year (I hope). I think I told you about the old wheel barrow I placed in the same flower bed for a display of annuals. Only one or two more things and I am thinking maybe a climbing rose bush. I will have that bed completed and it will return every year. It is good to see things taking shape around here.

It is going to be in the 70's today and I am looking forward to getting Peaches out and working with her. She is so funny. The other evening I put an empty feed sack where I thought it was out of reach. The next morning it was laying in the barnyard. Looked like she had gotten it out from under the panel across the barn door and had been playing with it. She is really funny when I bring the tarp into her area. She is fearless and feels the tarp must be dominated. Think she had the same thing in mind about the empty feed sack. lol Hoof prints were all around the sack with mud all over the sack:rofl:

*Vicki * So glad you had a good holiday. Looking forward to the pics. Welcome back.

*SwissMiss * I agree with you about raising equine babies. You are nowhere near my age, but by the time you raise a baby and train it, several years have gone by. At 64, I am making use of each day like it is gold. But, equine babies are fun no doubt. 
*
AA * You are quite the craftsman. The coop is coming along. Maybe I need to visit you for some lessons in building. I am very impressed. 

*Twalker * I did have fun this past weekend. You know what, I was even thinking about encouraging the BCH members to make it an annual event. Glad you got to work with Lady Friday. Yeah, it is so nice being with your horse. I am looking forward to getting mine out today. Horses are wonderful for the soul.
*
City * I am so glad cantering is coming easy for you. When I was young, there was nothing that could make me feel as free as having the wind in my hair while cantering along. Now, I am not so brave, but looking forward to enjoying that experience again in my golden years.

*Natalie* Thanks for the pics. Your horses are beautiful. Brrrrrrr though. I know you will be glad when spring comes your way. Hope its soon.

*Blue* Totally agree with your rant about teachers and parenting. Teachers are right up there on the front lines. I am very grateful to these dedicated people. I really had some wonderful teachers that shaped my life for the better. I have them on their pedestals to this day. 

*HP * Yeah, hot pizza. Sounds like a wonderful way to end the day before a good night's rest. Pizza is official comfort food. Just makes everything better. 

*OL * Gatsby does have a glow about him and he is a very handsome boy. I know you love him. They do respond positively to that.

Getting close to being late for the barnyard kids. There will be an uprising if I am late feeding again today.

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## frlsgirl

Just a quick follow-up post on the grill: It was a bird's nest, no eggs though. Husband spent hours scrubbing it clean and even bought a new cover for it; the birds still tried to get back in there so he put this plastic hawk on top of it.

He cooked us dinner on it last night and while he was waiting for it to cool off before putting the cover back on it, birds came back and tried to get back in there! I can't believe how persistent they are!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*ellen*: can't wait for this weekend's riding pics! do have someone snap a couple of you on Peaches for us. i think of you and your flowers every time i am out doing anything with mine (as i need all the inspiration i can get!).

*CS*: please continue to share you moving adventures. everyone needs some humor in their day! :wink:

*HP*: i cannot imagine trying to be a teacher in the current day of everything is offensive and don't discipline a child. my parents would have kicked my butt if i had refused to go to school, for any reason. and its your responsibility to chase after the kids that missed it to make it up? what a world..:icon_rolleyes: :evil: Hope you get some Timmy time asap.

*Eole*: the pictures are lovely, except for all the white stuff still on the ground. eeek. hope work isn't too rough this week.

*SM*: Raya is too funny.. love an expressive, opinionated mare!

*AA*: that is a great idea for stealth coop! are you friendly with your immediate neighbors? i would think they are close enough to hear the girls, but maybe can be bribed with the occasional egg to not notice?

*Vicki*: glad there was no drama for the holidays. hope you are getting some horsey time too.


----------



## greentree

Eole, I know nothing about Canadian registry, but for AHA, yes, just send them money.....unless they read the date wrong, they will have no problem....
The horses in the snow are just gorgeous! 

AA, that looks like a brilliant solution!


----------



## ellen hays

phantomhorse13 said:


> *ellen*: can't wait for this weekend's riding pics! do have someone snap a couple of you on Peaches for us. i think of you and your flowers every time i am out doing anything with mine (as i need all the inspiration i can get!).
> *
> PH13* I will make sure that I take my cellphone with me on the trail ride. One thing I would love to get is a GoPro. Then I could turn my rides into videos. Also, will take pics of flowers when they bloom. The iris come back every year as the daylilies. If you like any of them, when they get to the point of being too thick I can thin them out and send you some.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *Eole*: Your horses are so beautiful with Buttercup frolicking in the snow! She is ready for some grass to come.
> 
> Good luck on the search for a workable girth. I have the same problem with Chivas, very forward girth groove, short back and mutton withers. Finding a saddle to fit is horrible :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I hate having to cover the fencing, but had to do something to protect my chicks. Don't really think I am allowed them in the city, so trying to protect them from prying eyes...
> 
> The back I plan to keep open because that faces south and there is a privacy fence back there. Will add some sort of fence panel to connect the right corner to the leg of the carport. That way they will be hidden but still get air & sunshine.
> 
> It is a Stealth Coop :wink:
> 
> *Swiss*: If you ever breed Raya you may have to let her pick out her own stud muffin. Remember she is very opinionated on who she likes...
> 
> I want a shirt with her Mare Glare on it :biggrin:
> 
> *Happy*: hope your testing is over soon and you can get back to riding your handsome steed.


AA - Hope your neighbors will stay clueless. Hope they don't make a lot of noise.


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> With the exception of allergies, I love spring. It is so nice to see the leaves appearing on the trees. After giving Peaches her bat of hay this a.m., I walked past my iris bed and found another bud forming. It has taken these plants several years to get established, but I believe they like where they are. If anyone remembers, last year my daylilies bloomed and I am anticipating more blooms this year (I hope). I think I told you about the old wheel barrow I placed in the same flower bed for a display of annuals. Only one or two more things and I am thinking maybe a climbing rose bush. I will have that bed completed and it will return every year. It is good to see things taking shape around here.
> 
> It is going to be in the 70's today and I am looking forward to getting Peaches out and working with her. She is so funny. The other evening I put an empty feed sack where I thought it was out of reach. The next morning it was laying in the barnyard. Looked like she had gotten it out from under the panel across the barn door and had been playing with it. She is really funny when I bring the tarp into her area. She is fearless and feels the tarp must be dominated. Think she had the same thing in mind about the empty feed sack. lol Hoof prints were all around the sack with mud all over the sack:rofl:
> 
> *Vicki *So glad you had a good holiday. Looking forward to the pics. Welcome back.
> 
> *SwissMiss *I agree with you about raising equine babies. You are nowhere near my age, but by the time you raise a baby and train it, several years have gone by. At 64, I am making use of each day like it is gold. But, equine babies are fun no doubt.
> *
> AA *You are quite the craftsman. The coop is coming along. Maybe I need to visit you for some lessons in building. I am very impressed.
> 
> *Twalker *I did have fun this past weekend. You know what, I was even thinking about encouraging the BCH members to make it an annual event. Glad you got to work with Lady Friday. Yeah, it is so nice being with your horse. I am looking forward to getting mine out today. Horses are wonderful for the soul.
> *
> City *I am so glad cantering is coming easy for you. When I was young, there was nothing that could make me feel as free as having the wind in my hair while cantering along. Now, I am not so brave, but looking forward to enjoying that experience again in my golden years.
> 
> *Natalie* Thanks for the pics. Your horses are beautiful. Brrrrrrr though. I know you will be glad when spring comes your way. Hope its soon.
> 
> *Blue* Totally agree with your rant about teachers and parenting. Teachers are right up there on the front lines. I am very grateful to these dedicated people. I really had some wonderful teachers that shaped my life for the better. I have them on their pedestals to this day.
> 
> *HP *Yeah, hot pizza. Sounds like a wonderful way to end the day before a good night's rest. Pizza is official comfort food. Just makes everything better.
> 
> *OL *Gatsby does have a glow about him and he is a very handsome boy. I know you love him. They do respond positively to that.
> 
> Getting close to being late for the barnyard kids. There will be an uprising if I am late feeding again today.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> :wave:


Have fun with Peaches Ellen.  She sound like a such a personable girl. You are blessed to have her.


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> Falling in undie boxes and stuck in muck bucket?:rofl:
> *City*, I like the way you describe your moving adventures. No dull moments. Glad you could have some horse time.
> 
> *AA* this is a big coop! Why are you covering the wire-fencing, is it for shade or shelter from wind?
> 
> *HP*, your weight loss is amazing, whatever you're doing is working! When did you do the test that concluded you need a CPAP? Because weight is a major factor in sleep apnea. If you keep losing, maybe you won't need the CPAP forever. Another good reason!
> 
> *Greentree*, maybe you can help. I never transfered Buttercup's papers. I have the AHA certificate signed by the seller. I just mail it to them with a check? That's an American association, isn't it? My arabians are all registered with CAHR (Canadian Arabian Horse Registry). Do I have to register both places?
> 
> *Jan*, shall I call you OLYO? Can't call you old, you're a young one here.
> *Swiss*, Raya is indeed beautiful, mare-stare or not!
> *Twalker*, Lady is such a good match with you, I can tell you love that horse.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. We have warmer weather coming our way, so the snow should melt down some. I have been shopping for anatomical girths, in hope it will keep the saddle in place. I have two saddles that fit Buttercup, but she is downhill with a forward girth-groove and all saddles ride up on the shoulders. Hope the girth will solve the issue, cheaper than a new saddle.
> She was acting playful Sunday, running from one horse to the other. I include a pic of Rafale, DH's gelding, as I can rarely take a decent picture of him. 16yo arabian, got here as a yearling, Eole's half-brother.


Eole-What beautiful pictures. The horse sure seem to like the snow.


----------



## Celeste

I just sent my boss at my second job an email stating my intention to resign in 2 1/2 weeks. I feel so relieved I don't know what to do.


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, I'm glad you did. Now you need to just breathe.


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste, congrats for doing that! Now, you can relax a bit!

I have worked myself into a fit the last couple of days. Gatsby commonly trips, maybe 2-3 times each time we ride him. He always recovers and doesn't go down on a knee; it's just little trip. The trainer and her assistant both say he's not paying attention. However, when I Googled it, I found lots of bad info about tripping (navicular, neuro problems, etc.). It also said it can be simple things like bad saddle fit, laziness, being distracted, being on the forehand, rider error, etc. I did find quite a few other posts on a variety of forums about OTTB's that tripped a lot and then got better in time. It's usually at the trot...maybe trotting is just not a gait they are used to? I need to pay more attention when he's lunged...I don't think he trips then, which makes me think it might be a saddle/rider issue. 

What would you guys try? I am thinking of buying a nice saddle pad like a Thinline, and maybe adding a joint supplement to his Smartpak. Some posts mentioned trying some bute to see if it gets better. But given that he doesn't trip EVERY time, it would be hard to know. Also I will talk to his farrier. He's commonly at the barn. He doesn't have especially long toes, although he's currently wearing shoes + pads on the front because his previous owners let his feet get SO long and the farrier is still trying to get them where he wants them.


----------



## greentree

Jan, does he wear shoes? His toes may be too long, or his hooves may be off balance. 
That is the most common cause of tripping at my farm. I do not believe joint supplements have any effect, unless you go for Adequan....and even then, I am not convinced.....that is my NSHO...lol. I think the majority of those things are just ways to part horse owners with most of their money.

Celeste, good work on being a quitter!! You deserve it! Spend the tine with PP!

What a weird day... I got two calls...one from a couple who dances with us. I knew they had at least one Arabian, but they have two horses, both believed to be foundered.....and would I come over and look at them....

The other call from my neighbor( the one with all the children), to take my trailer over to pick up the 3 (three!!) free horses......an hour and a half drive from here. 

I did get to ride Sissy! She was a walkin' fool. She has never smoothly gaited so fast before.


----------



## greentree

Double post!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan, does he wear shoes? His toes may be too long, or his hooves may be off balance.
> That is the most common cause of tripping at my farm. I do not believe joint supplements have any effect, unless you go for Adequan....and even then, I am not convinced.....that is my NSHO...lol. I think the majority of those things are just ways to part horse owners with most of their money.


Yes, he wears shoes on all 4 feet. His feet aren't in great shape because his previous owner didn't take care of them. He went months w/out a trim. Obviously that is something that can't be corrected in just one trim. I think he's been at our barn since right after Christmas. His toes aren't long, though...he gets trims every 5 weeks now. Off balance, maybe. I'm going to talk to his farrier.

Did YOU have to drive for the horses or did they just want to borrow your trailer? I'll agree, strange things do happen to you.


----------



## Rob55

greentree said:


> Jan, does he wear shoes? His toes may be too long, or his hooves may be off balance.
> That is the most common cause of tripping at my farm. I do not believe joint supplements have any effect, unless you go for Adequan....and even then, I am not convinced.....that is my NSHO...lol. I think the majority of those things are just ways to part horse owners with most of their money.
> 
> Celeste, good work on being a quitter!! You deserve it! Spend the tine with PP!
> 
> What a weird day... I got two calls...one from a couple who dances with us. I knew they had at least one Arabian, but they have two horses, both believed to be foundered.....and would I come over and look at them....
> 
> The other call from my neighbor( the one with all the children), to take my trailer over to pick up the 3 (three!!) free horses......an hour and a half drive from here.
> 
> I did get to ride Sissy! She was a walkin' fool. She has never smoothly gaited so fast before.




I've never actually seen a free horse.


----------



## Blue

*OTTB*, I've had a couple of "stumblers". And to be clear there's a difference between stumbling and tripping. Fine line. 

One, it was bad knees. We set his shoes back ever so slightly and that helped. Put his breakover a little up.

Two. Lazy. When not worked hard enough he'd drift off to his zone and stumble

Three, the gawker. Always looking at the scenery instead of where his was putting his feet.

Not a single one benefitted from supplements, but did benefit from stepping exercises. I forget what you jumpers call them. having to step over the logs or poles. I would put logs out in there turnout and they had to step over them constantly. They got in the habit of picking up their feet and watching where they were going.


----------



## Rob55

Celeste said:


> I just sent my boss at my second job an email stating my intention to resign in 2 1/2 weeks. I feel so relieved I don't know what to do.




Congratulations


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> *OTTB*, I've had a couple of "stumblers". And to be clear there's a difference between stumbling and tripping. Fine line.
> 
> One, it was bad knees. We set his shoes back ever so slightly and that helped. Put his breakover a little up.
> 
> Two. Lazy. When not worked hard enough he'd drift off to his zone and stumble
> 
> Three, the gawker. Always looking at the scenery instead of where his was putting his feet.
> 
> Not a single one benefitted from supplements, but did benefit from stepping exercises. I forget what you jumpers call them. having to step over the logs or poles. I would put logs out in there turnout and they had to step over them constantly. They got in the habit of picking up their feet and watching where they were going.


I am not sure if this is stumbling or tripping...I'm guessing stumbling? All three of your reasons could apply to Gatsby. Stepping exercises, do you mean cavaletti? We do those, but we can do more. He does a nice job on them and really picks up his feet. 

Also, although he just turned 7, he has not had a lot of off-track training. So, I'm really hoping this is something that will fade in time! He's also been a pasture pet for 2-3 years...he's probably still not fully in shape.


----------



## Blue

*OTTB*, yes cavaletti! I placed obstacles in their turnout so they had to step over them periodically during the day. It takes time, but helps a lot


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> *OTTB*, yes cavaletti! I placed obstacles in their turnout so they had to step over them periodically during the day. It takes time, but helps a lot


I'm not sure if the BO will love that idea since he shares turnout w/ other horses and they are fancy show babies, but I can see. I can definitely add more poles & cavaletti to our riding.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> *AA*: that is a great idea for stealth coop! are you friendly with your immediate neighbors? i would think they are close enough to hear the girls, but maybe can be bribed with the occasional egg to not notice?


One neighbor across the street is aware. They are hoping my chicks are legal so they can get some too. He pays almost $4/dozen for free range eggs from a co-worker. They could hide chicks easier than I can due to their overgrown lot; _*everyone*_ seems to notice my yard! 

If my chicks are good and stay relatively quiet, it may be ok. I have 4 large trees in my yard and have lots of birds visiting. I could encourage that more with some bird feeders  

The thing is, I don't believe my chicks sound that different from the wild birds. So hoping the noise is minor. Many of my neighbors are "stay-in-the-house types that I rarely see outside. That should work in my favor. 

Do y'all think it is weird to want to sneak in chickens? I have always been such a rebel, and I am just a farm girl at heart. Not the city type - hate malls and dressing up :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow, lots happening today!! 

*OTTB*: I would be worried about that much tripping/stumbling. Try making him carry his shoulders up and really work off his haunches. Have a more experienced rider try this if you are not sure how. See if that solves the tripping. If it does, then he needs to strengthen his back. Cavaletti def will help too. 

Also, video him to see if you can catch what is happening, then take it to the vet for an expert opinion. 

Good luck

*Celeste*: oh the relief of putting in your notice! Your family and the PP will be thrilled to have you around more. (we will too :loveshower 

Two jobs is too much. Do you have a bucket list? Might be lots of fun to work on that 

*Fearless*: Those poor birds! They put a lot of effort into that nest and they just don't want to give up on it. It would have been a very safe place if you wanted to give up grilling for the season :wink:

Can you put up a bird house for them? 

The eagle statue is hilarious! Can just imagine the odd looks that would get when you had guests over :confused_color:

*Ellen*: Can't wait to see those pictures! Be happy to have you visit anytime, but I just live in boring suburbia...Nothing like your darling farm! 

*Greentree*: No such thing as a free horse, but do tell us all about them. Foundered Arabians? Poor things. Nothing like gorging on spring grass. 

Hope you got everyone's problems sorted out. Any word on the pilfered dirt?


----------



## frlsgirl

Long post coming; brace yourself:

I had a really disturbing experience yesterday:

While I was riding Ana, a new boarder started working her horse, only it was very clear that she didn't know what she was doing. She kept yelling at it and smacking it on the butt and in the head with a whip; in between she was running it around the arena in crazy circles; it appears that she was trying to do CA type training although she didn't understand that you can't just put pressure on the horse; you also have to release. 

She made so much noise with the whip poor Ana was totally disturbed by what was going on. Ana has never been whipped or handled roughly so this was completely foreign to her. 

I took Ana to the opposite end of the arena and tried to calm her down with some walk circles which worked really well.

Eventually we worked up the courage to use the whole arena but every time we got close to them Ana would try to look at them or at least keep an ear on them. 

I was recording my ride so I have footage of me doing the circles while you can hear some whipping in the background. I have another clip where you can see how Ana just can't stop staring at them and you can hear the lady yelling at the horse in the background. 

The horse is a 9 year old mare who was recently weaned from her colt; I briefly talked to the boarder earlier while I was tacking up Ana; she introduced herself, seemed nice and said that she's trying to decide if she wants to get back into horses so she's borrowing this mare from a friend. She also said that she used to ride as a kid and then got married, had children and just didn't have time for horses and that her children always came first; I was like um, ok, strange statement to make but ok. She also told me that she realizes she needs to loose weight, and she's working on that, again, I was like, ok, strange thing to say; I did notice that she's way too tall for the mare; the extra weight is more of a secondary concern and really none of my business. I told her about our party lessons that we have once a month and told her to think about coming some time because it's a good way to meet people. She agreed and thanked me for the suggestion; she grabbed the halter and said "I'm going to try and catch her now; it should be interesting. We are going to have a lesson on respect today because she reared up on me yesterday." I was thinking, um, strange, the mare seems really sweet and easy to handle (P had tied her up by Ana's stall the other day so I had a chance to pet her and interact with her). I had NO idea that she was going to be this far off on her training technique to the point of being abusive.

I didn't know what to do so I found "P" the barn owner and told her what was going on. She said that she was going to take a look. So P goes into arena with her lesson kids and their horses and crazy boarder leaves arena and moves the poor mare into the round pen where she continues to beat her and yell at her. 

It took all the self control I had to keep me from going into that round pen and beating crazy boarder with a whip. 
I got in my car and called Ophelia's owner who talked me off the ledge. She was still torturing that poor horse as I drove away; so for at least one hour this horse was run around in circles, hit in the head and smacked on her butt, and had to listen to her yell and smack the whip in the air. What is wrong with people?

Ophelia's owner said I did the right thing because if I had approached the crazy lady that it would have escalated and that P needs to handle it. If this continues and P doesn't handle it, I WILL do something about it. I just don't know what; I thought about secretively video taping her so that I would have proof that this is going on; or just taking the whip away from her and beating her with it, that's what I REALLY want to do.

What would you do?

PS: I'm really proud of Ana for handling this so well.

Here is our cool down; towards the end of the video you can see Ana looking over to watch the crazy lady; then you can hear her yelling at the poor horse as I'm walking Ana to the camera:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pP6uVwAXZU

Here we are doing circles to calm Ana down; if you turn up the sound you can hear whipping noises:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOEdX162Y8Q


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Celeste*: woohoo for putting in notice!! we shall all count the days with you together.

*Jan*: my first thought was also check his feet, esp if the tripping seems to happen more at the end of a ride (when he is getting tired). add in that your farrier is trying to correct previous issues.. talk to your farrier before worrying about other things (neuro, etc) first.

*greentree*: you are obviously a super nice person, that everyone calls you for everything. hopefully the poor horses were not foundered and the free horses will work out for whatever the people want.

*AA*: i don't think its odd to want to have chickens. and it seems like you have a good place to house them appropriately. fingers crossed they blend in with the wild birds!

*fg*: I am not sure what to say about your horrible barn experience, other than I would have been very upset, too. I agree that it's the barn owner's job to handle the situation, but I would have been hard pressed to bite my tongue. Good on Ana for being able to work through the situation as I am sure she not only didn't like what was happening, but knew you didn't like it either. Hopefully P takes that crazy woman aside and speaks with her and it never happens again. Otherwise, I would try to get some video of what was happening so you could show P it's continuing. :x


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Had some of those April showers early this a.m.. Really enjoying my coffee. Peaches is so clever, she is walking to the back of the house then to the side looking for activity leading to her breakfast. I have gotten into a routine and bring one bat of hay to the house in the evening. First thing in the a.m., I can give it to her. Grass has not put out really well yet, and the little bit that does, she keeps it eaten down. 
*
Fearless * I thought of your grill situation with the birds yesterday. I went out to the barn to feed and looked up and there was one of my barn swallows. They have nested in my barn for the last 5 or 6 years and raised several families each year. When the blackberry bushes bloom and my barn swallows appear, I declare it officially spring. Of course the swallows being in the barn is much more desirable than having birds nest over the grill. If there is some where around the nest site you can put your hawk statue up high, it might keep them away 100% Maybe if that doesn't work try an owl. I see that a lot. Anyway, hope those birds get the message.LOL

*TWalker * I am so glad that I didn't give up looking when I found Peaches. I had really gotten discouraged. She is a good girl. I always ride with my helmet and eventing vest since it is just good practice, but I really have confidence in her. I am really looking forward to this spring and summer.

*Celeste* I am so glad you are giving yourself a break from two jobs. Hopefully, you can get more horse time in.:thumbsup:
*
OL* I hope you can figure out Gatsby's tripping problem. I understand about your concern since you have no idea when and where a horse will trip. Maybe his feet are improving from the neglect of his former owner and the tripping is just a phase. 

*Rob55* _ I've never actually seen a free horse. _ 

Good point!

Well, breakfast for the barn kids. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Forgive for missing anyone.

God bless

.:wave:


----------



## greentree

Frls, I am sure that woman knows everything, because she rode as a Girl Scout and watched some videos. The poor horse! No wonder she cannot catch it.....I hope the BO gets it worked out before that woman gets her own television show.

AA, the horses were found by my previous hoof trimmer. He says he has trimmed them for about 5 years, and the lady used to ride a LOT, but then had a baby and just let the horses go. They are 8, 10, and 12, two are mother -daughter. Neighbor only has a tiny two horse trailer, so he needs my 3 horse. We are going to take his truck. This man owns a granite business....the one who was supposed to be finishing out my fireplace....i should not be admitting some of this stuff on the internet. I am starting to look SOFT!!

The foundered horses(if they ARE foundered) have apparently been so for two years. I am kind of scared to look, but they want another opinion on whether they are bad enough to put down. For some reason, my gut says it is something else, besides founder, so I am going (to test my psychic ability, hahaha).

Still, no dirt, no pole. 

Jan, I would take the shoes off of Gatsby. Save yourself $100+ a month.


----------



## Blue

*Fearless*, I agree with collecting the occasional video. You don't have to use them if they're not needed, but they're there if you do. What a horrible experience. You said she borrowed this horse from a friend. Where is the friend? Is it possible to say something to that friend? I have a very difficult time witnessing abuse and not opening my mouth


----------



## frlsgirl

Blue said:


> *Fearless*, I agree with collecting the occasional video. You don't have to use them if they're not needed, but they're there if you do. What a horrible experience. You said she borrowed this horse from a friend. Where is the friend? Is it possible to say something to that friend? I have a very difficult time witnessing abuse and not opening my mouth


I don't know who that friend is, but I could do some video taping and investigating if it continues; I'm not going back to the barn until tomorrow so hopefully this will have resolved itself by then.

I would think that if the BO doesn't say something, that one of the other boarders will speak up; I'm probably one of the more easy going people out there; plus the other boarders all ride Western except for the fox hunter; so the Western people will see that she is not using NH correctly, and will speak up. Plus their horses are not as well behaved as Ana, so they will be even more disturbed trying to work their horse next to all this commotion; so something will be said by someone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: You and Ana did so well with such a stressful situation! Sometimes I look at these incidents as training exercises; only way I could keep somewhat calm is to look at it that way. 

Filming is def a good idea; wonder what the person would think to see herself acting that way? 

But the poor horse, to put up with all that. That behavior really cannot continue or the horse will be ruined :sad: I would have said something and it would not have been nice. But then I can't watch someone abuse an animal and not do something. 

Hopefully the BO will handle it quickly and you won't ever have to see that idiot again. 

*Greentree*: Such an eventful life you lead! You will get it all sorted out. Hopefully the horses aren't foundered, but have successfully rehabbed foundered horses before. Another case of abuse, to let horses get in that condition. 

Hope your get your dirt & pole soon.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Blue*, good point re: the friend. Friend may have NO idea she is doing this to her horse. Those videos may come in handy someday. If it borders abuse, there may be proper authorities for that but perhaps it won't reach that point - someone may be able to get through to her and show her a better way/proper instruction. If she's willing to learn and not let pride/ego get in the way....


----------



## Celeste

It must be a pretty tolerant horse. My horse would throw the abusive person in the dirt in short order.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> It must be a pretty tolerant horse. My horse would throw the abusive person in the dirt in short order.


Is it wrong of me to hope this horse does toss her?


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Ugh, noticed my longer post to people did not make it before my post above. *AA, Celeste*: I was kinda thinking the same thing. LOL Horses can be so humbling....and that's always a good thing I think.

*Frlsgirl*, Horrible you had to hear and witness that. Glad you and Ana are okay, I can imagine a horse flipping out at all that racket.
*Ellen*, Aaw thanks! Suffice to say, cantering for few seconds is as daring as I'll be for now! Working on stopping my arms/hands from spazzing out and not losing stirrups. 
*OldLady aka Jan*, perhaps it's minor - I noticed the older schooling horses stumble a bit around the ring, esp where there is a root thing sticking out from a tree. Some horses know to avoid it, others forget and stumble a bit. 
*Greentree*, I always learn something new from you! Had no idea what "foundered" meant so had to look it up. You're officially my horse "guru". Well besides my instructor...
*PH*, LOL more moving adventures? It seems to never end. Last night, DH asked me to tag all the pieces of our new DIY dresser and the thought crossed my mind to tag the kids and DH - attach butt to this wall, etc. but I resisted! At least my clothes have migrated from dangerous-abyss-of-a-box to floor to couch to plastic bin. Once dresser is built, clothes have a place to live! Clothes hate being homeless. And it's such a b*%# to find them when you need to go somewhere and get out of your pjs.

What is therapeutic is being merciless with going to Goodwill or giving stuff away. Sold stuff at garage sale over the weekend, too. Only to buy more s*^$# but hey, it will ALL have a purpose. What I tell my DH anyway...now to find my daughter's riding pants, they walked away - likely stuffed in some toy.


----------



## Jan1975

frlsgirl said:


> Long post coming; brace yourself:
> 
> I had a really disturbing experience yesterday:


Ana, that is a really upsetting situation! I hate it when I see stuff like that happening. It's bad that it was an adult. I saw it once w/ a kid @ our barn and I felt upset by it...but the kid's mom stepped in and stopped them. It's so sad that people like that can own horses.I hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Jan1975

CityslickerfrFla said:


> What is therapeutic is being merciless with going to Goodwill or giving stuff away. Sold stuff at garage sale over the weekend, too. Only to buy more s*^$# but hey, it will ALL have a purpose. What I tell my DH anyway...now to find my daughter's riding pants, they walked away - likely stuffed in some toy.


I love giving stuff away and tossing stuff! Feels SO good! Hope you find the pants!

I took a pic of Gatsby's front feet tonight. You can see that they're in pretty rough shape (not just because of the mud). They are still trying to grow out after what the previous owner did to them. I'm hoping they are causing the tripping. I really didn't realize how bad they were until I looked closely to take this pic.









Also, you guys will not guess what fun I had tonight at the barn. So every time I groom Gats, he always, um, relaxes EVERYTHING, if you know what I mean. So when all his man parts are hanging out, I cannot resist picking off some scaly skin and pieces of dirt. :hide: Tonight, I decided to investigate further and see what this bean thing is all about. Well, I found a couple, and I got them out, and he just stood there. He stood there so still I just kept hunting around to make sure I got them all.  So, there's one vet bill I won't have. And now I can say I've spent some VERY intimate time with my horse. :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*OLY*: So, Gatsby _really_ likes his one-on-one time with you :rofl: 

Nice to save on vet bills...

Hooves show a lot. The farrier has set back his shoes so that is good. Some would just round off the toes above it which works too. Talk to your farrier about the tripping he should have good insight.


----------



## greentree

OldLadyYoungOTTB said:


> I love giving stuff away and tossing stuff! Feels SO good! Hope you find the pants!
> 
> I took a pic of Gatsby's front feet tonight. You can see that they're in pretty rough shape (not just because of the mud). They are still trying to grow out after what the previous owner did to them. I'm hoping they are causing the tripping. I really didn't realize how bad they were until I looked closely to take this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you guys will not guess what fun I had tonight at the barn. So every time I groom Gats, he always, um, relaxes EVERYTHING, if you know what I mean. So when all his man parts are hanging out, I cannot resist picking off some scaly skin and pieces of dirt. :hide: Tonight, I decided to investigate further and see what this bean thing is all about. Well, I found a couple, and I got them out, and he just stood there. He stood there so still I just kept hunting around to make sure I got them all.  So, there's one vet bill I won't have. And now I can say I've spent some VERY intimate time with my horse. :rofl:


His feet do not look even to me. The white one looks way longer. The shoe on the white one is way too small. It should extend back to line up with the build of his heel. The dark one looks better, but still too short.


----------



## Jan1975

Anita & Greentree, thanks. Greentree, I'll talk to the farrier next time I see him. The white foot looks longer to me too.


----------



## greentree

Yesterday morning, I wanted to go up to the cave to ride. I was going to leave early, and get home by noon-ish. So, I fed, etc., then started feeling guilty and irresponsible...so I cleaned the kitchen. Then, I started feeling resentful....so I hooked up the trailer. I already had the tack sitting in the door of the barn! 

Loaded up Sissy, and decided to park at Lincoln trailhead, because it was closest. I had pushed the trip odometer. 36.6 miles from the house, so Maple Springs is a good 10 miles further. I put my full chaps on, saddled up, and got on the trail close to noon. I actually remembered the 100% charged GPS!! 

Down the hill we go! When we got on Collie Ridge, I gaited her just a bit (the trail down from Lincoln is 1/3 mile, so it is not long on CR before it is a 1/2 mile....I always walk the first 1/2 mile out, and the last 1/2 mile in....any other old timers do that?

We turned to take the Raymer Hollow trail. Sometimes it is muddy, and since it is mostly downhill, it can be like a slip n slide, but not right now! It goes down to the creek with the big waterfall. I somehow thought that the Good Springs trail joined it right there at the creek..no. I pulled out my map, but it was the Mammoth cave horse camp map, which has no detail.....I could not tell. 

So I continued up RH...on a section of trail of which I have no recollection. I was at 4.44 miles at the creek. Sissy was being an absolutely perfect trail horse. The terrain was TOUGH at times. I just kept hoping this trail came out where I remembered! It did....7.75 miles in. I reached back to grab the map out of my pack, and I got the OFFICIAL one!! Of course, now I know EXACTLY where I am.....

We got down to the creek and soaked her feet for a bit, then carried on, through the horribly rocky mile of uphill "trail". This section has enough traffic, and is Rocky AND muddy at the same time, so riders have made about a million paths through there trying to go around. I kept my eyes on the blue trail markers, and let Sissy pick her own way through. 

Her ears were still forward when we hit Collie Ridge again, 9.75 miles in. She still felt like gaiting a bit, when the trail was not too Rocky, but it was a little rough, because her feet were getting a bit tender. 

We climbed back up the trail to the trailer, 12.11 miles. I have not ridden that far in a WHILE. Too long. I am now thinking about taking Sissy up to Amish man and having shoes put on her. DH starts asking her about a mile in if her feet hurt, lol....but he does not "ride" her, he just lets her follow whomever I am riding, and she does not even have to watch where she is going.

I got to see the Bluebells, and there is phlox blooming, and the fading redbuds. The beautiful dogwoods were still shining in the brown woods. The trees are just beginning to pop buds up there, where closer to town they are already glowing green. 

Any day spent at Mammoth Cave is lovely day, IMO...


----------



## greentree

Jan, try to notice when he trips. Some horses trip to get you to change diagonals, if they are weaker on one side....but if you are only riding inside, I would pull those shoes and have him barefoot.


----------



## SwissMiss

*OTTB* Nothing beats quality time with your horse :rofl: But you see, you're _saving_ money again! That horse is a gold mine! 
Looking at his feet, I wouldn't worry too much about his tripping. In my (very newbie) opinion, the tripping should get better when his hooves are more balanced. And he is still getting fitter too, right? He may just get tired and not lifting his feet enough...

*fearless* that nest in the grill and the resulting hawk are hilarious!
Very proud of Ana how she handled the commotion! But a crappy situation for you to be in. Agree with the others that it's the BO's duty to address it. But still, very hard not to say something yourself!

*greentree* you have for sure an interesting life :wink: Never a dull moment! On the other hand - do dull moments exist with horses in your life :think:

*Anita* really love the kennel "blinds" :wink: Hope you can keep the chickens! The last place we lived (suburbs as well), we would have been allowed 2 chickens (I think) or a goat - quite a difference, right?

*City* oh the joys of moving :wink: We will be in the same boat sooner or later... We're renting at the moment and the landlord wants to sell the house... So time for us to look for something else...

*Celeste* yay for putting in your notice!

*Ellen* so glad you are enjoying spring with Peaches! Never realized that she is a rather young horse... But there are those young horses that still take care of you :loveshower: 

*Blue* :wave:

*Phantom* is the weather still bad up where you are? I miss your ride pictures/movies 

*Twalker* I think I never told you how glad I am that you found a way to keep Lady! She seems to be such a good girl!

Had my only day off yesterday -and of course we had rain/thunderstorms on and off But still, managed to get a dry spell and went out to the barn to give Raya a thorough grooming. She never seemed to grow a woolly coat (what for anyway - it was never cold), but she for sure _is_ shedding! And finally she seems to realize that grooming actually makes her feel better (less itchy I suppose) and is relaxing! Yay! It took us less than a year to get to that point:twisted:


have a good day y'all! :wave:


----------



## Celeste

Gatsby's feet are probably why he is tripping. I suspect the farrier is using a small shoe waiting for the wall to be in good enough shape to hold a larger one. He has moved it back which is good. I think if he rounds off the toe, it will help. 

He might do ok barefoot, but it looks like his feet might break up too much that way.

Once those toes are rounded off a bit it should help.


----------



## frlsgirl

*Jan* – EEK! You are a brave woman! It took me a year before I was comfortable washing Ana’s privates; it’s such a “delicate” matter. In regards to tripping; Ana trips when her feet get too long or when she’s just kind of lazily walking around and not paying attention.


*Greentree* – My friend and I got lost on our first trail ride; I thought we were going to have to pick berries to survive but we eventually found our way back; I’ve since invested in the Equitrail App for my Iphone; it’s kind of like a GPS app but for trail riders; you can mark your favorite trail, and share your trail with others.


*SwissMiss* – grooming can be so therapeutic; for both you and the horse; glad you got to see your horse.


*Cityslicker* – good luck finding her pants! We try to make at least one big donation to Salvation Army by the end of the year; mostly for the tax deduction benefit but also because it feels good to get rid of excessive stuff.


*Anita* – the birds in our neighborhood are making so much noise right now that I wouldn’t be able to tell the difference if you few baby chicks joined in.


*Ellen* – We don’t mind having birds nest in our gutters or the bird house which we so thoughtfully provided for them; I don’t know why the birds would choose a grill? Next door neighbor told us that he also found straw and bird sh** in his grill, so the birds must be talking amongst each other and are scoping out the neighborhood.


Thanks everyone for your comments, and suggestions regarding the crazy boarder; I’m going back to the barn this afternoon and hope she’s not there so that I can work Ana in peace.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and Happy Friday! It's a tough go keeping up around here!

Jan - the geldings do like their one on one time. My old guy Sam had cancer and after surgery, I had to not only keep him super clean but also massage the swollen bits daily for a month or so. The vet snickered when she went over the post-op procedures with me. I suspect DH's expression at hearing it too provided her with some entertainment.


----------



## Koolio

Fearless - I hope someone intervenes with the abusive boarder so you don't have to. Poor horse.

Ellen - I love hearing how well you are getting on with Peaches!

Anita - stealth chickens!! Maybe you need some greenery to hide the chicken coop.

Koolio got kicked in the knee and is quite swollen. I think it was high enough that I don't have to worry about a chip, but watching it closely. I poulticed and wrapped it last night to bring down swelling and give some support. No riding him for a while...


----------



## greentree

Your "awwwwww" moment for the day.....

Spirit "working" the freshly castrated bull calves at Mike's....Spirit's family....that is Patsy, with Magnolia sleeping in the hay, and me, listening intently to Mike, while trotting across the pen.


----------



## greentree

Frls...I was NOT lost...I was in Mammoth Cave National Park...I wish I could add some hilarious emoticons here.... I HAVE been lost in South Texas almost to the Mexican border, though. That was scary! 
Thanks for the tip on the Equitrail! I will see if it works for a non tech-y....

Koolio, sorry to hear about his knee! If there is not clear evidence of a kick, it may be worth an X-Ray. Been there.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: def talk to your farrier about the feet. not knowing what his feet looked like before the current shoeing, i hesitate to comment as it could be he is trying to address the situation and that was the most progress he could make in a single shoe/trim cycle. has Gats always stumbled some or is this only since his feet were done this time? glad he liked his _thorough_ grooming. :wink:

*SM*: glad you got some Raya time, even if the weather didn't cooperate. ours are also shedding like fools, though my mare still isn't a fan of being groomed. got to love an opinionated mare!

*fg*: hope your barn time later is peaceful

*Koolio*: yikes - hope that knee doesn't amount to anything serious. very scary.




greentree said:


> I always walk the first 1/2 mile out, and the last 1/2 mile in....any other old timers do that?


We always walk the first and last 10 minutes, so def the same idea (though as slow as our horses walk to start leaving home, not sure we cover 1/2 mile :wink. Where you ride sounds glorious!



DH & I had hoped to ride yesterday, but wound up having to cancel when one of his guys got hurt on the job - falling off a ladder. While the man wound up having "only" a dislocated elbow, it was a scary situation for all involved (and could have been so much worse!). DH went with the guy to the hospital and I went to pick up his wife (who doesn't drive) and bring her. Sitting in the ER for several hours really makes you take stock of life and be thankful for health. :neutral:

We hope to get out for a short ride this afternoon. I have the portable electric corral set up in the paddock and Phin will be getting a camping lesson shortly (his old owner said she had camped with him, but I want to make sure before trying it at a ride). I figure having a good grooming session while standing in jail will perhaps make it more bearable! Then he (and Sultan) will spend the night in the pens after coming back from our jaunt.


----------



## greentree

Yikes, PH, glad he was seriously injured! I need to have a camping lesson with my horses. DH used to make me carry panels everywhere, because one rider who brings a million horses to rides, ahem..., used to ALWAYS have horses breaking out of theirs, and then freeing other horses on the way OUT of camp. 

Woot!!! Sissy got her shoes for $35, I got 6 hooks for my barn doors for $15, and there are 3 loads of DIRT in my arena!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: if we had a way to carry panels, we would be doing that. i def agree with your DH that it seems to be the most secure way to camp. having someone else's horse take down your pen is always a worry!


luckily Phin took to the pen like he's been doing it forever. he gave the electric one suspicious look and sniff and didn't even think about touching it. so apparently he's experienced it before! he and sultan got a good grooming and a flake each of the ride hay (aka alfalfa) as a reward for being in jail.











I gave Dream a good grooming too while I was out there keeping an eye on everyone. How I love that mare..












I have some (very sad) flowers blooming in the lump! Poor things did not like the repeated frost and had drooped.. I wasn't sure they would even keep growing but they did!











For all you flower gurus.. why are they so pale this year? Does that have something to do with the cold? The soil? Perhaps I am looking at them too much and my bad vibes are scaring them?! :wink:


----------



## greentree

PH13.... Give them some bone meal. Bulbs love bone meal. Sprinkle heavily, and scratch it in with a hoe or rake.

Oh, and up there in my previous post, that is supposed to say "glad he was NOT seriously injured"!!!!!!


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, I'm so sorry to hear Koolio got kicked. That can be scary!


----------



## greentree

Can you all see my picture in post # 6221?


----------



## Blue

greentree said:


> Can you all see my picture in post # 6221?


Nope, sorry


----------



## greentree

OK...trying AGAIN, thanks, Blue!

Still, not working. Wonder why? It shows on the little attached thumbnail...


----------



## Happy Place

Blue- No they didn't send that kid to test. She is coming to the make up test though. No problem, I will double my testing work load for you:icon_rolleyes:

AA- Stealth coop indeed! The neighbors will never know LOL You know they do get a bit louder once they start laying. Have you ever heard of the "egg song"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47l396ZWWRo

Eole- I did the sleep study a couple weeks ago. My apnea is not bad, it will likely disappear as I lose more weight.

FG- That sounds like an awful experience. Hopefully the barn owner will suggest some training with a coach. Maybe lady really is clueless. You can watch all the CA you want, doesn't mean you can carry it out.

Greentree- I so want to ride at Mammoth Cave! Your picture didn't come out again though 

I got to ride yesterday and today! It was so nice out. Timmy is starting to move better off my leg and not be such a deadhead! We walked through puddles and over some logs and mounds of dirt. No problem for my trail champ so far! My saddle is still bothering me. It is too wide right where my inner thighs get wide again LOL. I feel like it's pushing my legs out and spreading my hips..Ugg. DH is not happy about me talking about a new saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: i still can't see the pic. bummer!
*
HP*: sorry to hear your saddle is still not working. can you try a seat saver/cushion and see if that helps? it may get your butt up out of the seat just enough to take some of the pressure off your thighs where they are contacting the twist. it may not help either, but a seat saver is cheaper than a new saddle!



DH was able to get home without incident today and we got Phin and George out. We have intentionally not taken them out together before as George can be a silly spook and I didn't want that encouraging Phin (who is plenty spooky all on his own!). But seeing as George will be babysitting at the next event, we figured we better try it out at home and see how it went. :dance-smiley05:

As expected, George was something of a pill.. wanting to go faster than requested and then spooking at nothing when kept at a reasonable pace. However, Phin - who went first the whole time - ignored him totally! :clap:






































Phin and Sultan are currently out in the electric pens, camping. Hopefully they will both still be there later when I check them before bed, and then again in the morning!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Y'all have been busy on here today! Good to hear so many are out riding!

*Greentree*: Mammoth Cave ride! Yippee that sounds like a great one! 

I could see your picture on my phone; three shots of Spirit looking gorgeous! Can't see it on the computer though, very odd...

Your Dirt arrived :loveshower: 
Thirty five bucks for a shoeing? Are they hot too??? LOL

*Phantom*: Sorry to hear about the employee's fall; good to hear it was only displaced. He will be hurting for a while though 

Pictures are fantastic! The weather looks ideal for riding. Good Boy Phin for leading! He is really coming along well. Very cool to see their "jail". Have read about the importance of practicing at home first. You are such a good momma to young Phin and all of them really. Dream is adorable, def your heart horse. 

*Happy*: Two days riding! WooHoo! Sounds like your back is much improved. Good saddle fit is important; how does you DH do when you try Jan logic? Explain to him how much money a new saddle will save you on chiropractic visits...:wink:

OMG that "Egg Song"! My girls CANNOT sing that song! We would be caught for sure. 

*OLY*: It you think Gatsby's feet are uneven, just measure them. I have my farrier measure my horses every time he trims. Especially Dreamer because his legs turn out a bit, so very easy to get him out of balance. 

It def seems as something is going on with them, but it appears that the farrier is trying to correct them. Best to just ask him what is going on. Plus the vet too. Did you do a PPE? 

*Swiss*: Is it an option to buy the house you are renting? Course then we would miss out on all the moving adventures...

Great that Raya is enjoying her grooming time with you

*Fearless*: Very curious about that abuser situation. Hoping all is resolved

*Koolio*: Sorry about the kick; is he all right? Isn't this the second injury recently? Hope he recovers well. 

How is Miss Lucy doing? I miss seeing her adorable face


----------



## greentree

AA, Hahahaha! Hot shoes and Hot dirt!! This Amish guy was really quite amazing. Drive up, unload, he says, "Put her right there", points to the corner with a chain. I clipped her there, he asked if I wanted drill tech, he got the shoes off of the rack, picked up her foot, went to work. I talked to his brother. A man with a pretty Paint mare pulled up, same. I talked to him while the brother did his mare. I was not there for 20 minutes, and Sissy did not move one muscle. 

They are making a killing at $35 ($20 for a reset!) because they are so fast. Funny thing...they charge extra for barrel horses, lol! They have no phone, no electricity. He told DH they did 4000 horses last year!

PH, did everybody succeed at camping??


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> PH, did everybody succeed at camping??


Camping was a success!! Makes me feel much better about heading off next weekend, knowing our horses at least respect electric. Here's hoping every else's do too!!

Hopefully a pic is attached of how they looked before their release earlier. 

How ironic that I can see the picture you attached using my phone, but not using my computer!!


Hope everyone has a good weekend. Gonna be a busy one for us. Currently over at BILs so DH can help unload and move a big truck body. Then lots of yard work is calling our names.


----------



## greentree

Yay! No escapes!

DH mowed the lawn yesterday evening, so YAY! We are going to ride!


----------



## Koolio

Himmy and her new saddle. I think it will fit Koolio OK with an extra pad and it fits Sam quite well!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Himmy and her new saddle. I think it will fit Koolio OK with an extra pad and it fits Sam quite well!


Wow! Very beautiful saddle and looks quite secure too. From what I can see from the picture it looks like it was made for her. NICE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole

Very nice saddle *Koolio*, quality shows. How is Koolio-horse doing? 

*Greentree*: sounds like you had a great ride at Mammoth Caves. You trailer and ride alone? Can't see the picture though. Got your dirty dirt?


> This Amish guy was really quite amazing. They have no phone, no electricity


 My EZ Fit saddle was made by an Amish saddler last year. Communication was a challenge, but he made it exactly as I wished.

*PH*: Phin seems like such a good match for you and for endurance. Did they stay all night in the pen? If they'd escaped, were they in a fenced pasture? Never thought of camping at home. I have a solid panels pen. I'm considering a Hi-Tie for day rides.

*Fearless*, the abuse you witnessed is disturbing. Ana is so cool and that looks like a big arena.

*Swiss*: be happy Raya enjoys grooming after a year. My mare Alizé still doesn't care about it, unless I scratch her favorite spot.

*OLYO*


> And now I can say I've spent some VERY intimate time with my horse. :rofl:


 LOL. Just avoid doing this in front of non-horsey people, they might misunderstand. I pick dead skin on the boys' parts, but they object to anything further. You must have a nice feminine touch. :rofl:

Riding season is officially open.:happydance:
I took Alizé. Good grooming, saddled and rode. Just like that, after 3 months not ridden. :loveshower: I decided to use the EZ Fit saddle, as Buttercup hates it. Well, Alizé moved very well with it. We argued about the mud on the way out, but after that, she was eager to move, and faster than her usual turtle-walk too. 

Look at what we encountered on the way out parked on our private road. Yes, it's a Porsche! That baby is worth over 75 000$. This city guy has the neighbouring land to mine, Italian related to Montreal's mob. And it's no joke...


----------



## Happy Place

Just got in from cleaning the chicken coop and chicken shed. We got this shed off craigslist for $100.00. Now it is home to feed and tools for the chickens. I am going to setup a brooder pen in there, maybe today, maybe tomorrow. We will be getting about 6 new chicks this time. The chicks will stay in the shed until they are about 6-8 weeks, then they move in to the big coop, but separated from the big girls. Once they are of decent size, the barriers come down and I have one big happy flock. Here's a couple pics. The shed and my assistent, Kodi. My other assistant needed some rest and shade. I found him under the nesting boxes of the main coop! The last is Timmy and I getting some snuggles after our ride. Excuse helmet hair and healing lip!


----------



## greentree

Koolio, nice saddle! 

Eole, every time DH sees one of those, he says he thought that was going to be his company car....he got a Jetta. He works for a German company! Still looks cool there!

HP, I adore that selfie! Too cute. And quite a score on that brooder shed! If DH can get the fence extension finished tomorrow, I am going to integrate my babies with the flock this week. Then I can hook up an automatic waterer! Not having to carry 6 gallons of water everyday....bliss.

We had a lovely ride at Mammoth Cave today! 8 miles. I took Gavotte, who was an angel, even though I left without her boots, and her feet did not appreciate those rocks. 

Went over to see the foundered horses, and I think my trimmer may be able to help...these horses are gorgeous beyond belief. The Arabian mare is black, has the MOST beautiful face, and is easily 15.3. She was born there, and has never been broken to ride because her back is deformed. It is severely roached, and yet she has such a beautiful hip and croup. So much soul. 

The other horse is an adorable black and white Paint mare who was born on 9/11/2001, so they named her America. She has a good bit of rotation on her right, minimal on the left. Really makes me think she is club footed, and maybe not foundered.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: Alize is so majestic, such a beautiful mare. Nice to have a wonderful first ride of the season! Good to hear the saddle fit her. I never get to find a lost Porsche on my road...broken down 30 yr old vehicles, yes. 

*Happy*: Your assistants are adorable! Kodi looks tired too, sitting is tough work :wink:

Good score on the shed! Must have saved a lot of money on that purchase, now you have more money for that new saddle. :biggrin:

*Greentree*: Those horses sound sweet, hopefully your farrier can help them. Calculated up what your speed farrier might be making. At $20 reset x 4k horses = $80K. At $35 new shoes - 5 (shoes, nails) = $120K. Split the difference and they are bringing in about $100K/year.


----------



## Koolio

A few pics of Himmy and I from a Western dressage practice yesterday. She did great and was well behaved in an unfamiliar barn.


----------



## Koolio

Eole - wow, snow!! We haven't had any snow or moisture in a long time. It is very warm and dry here. Supposed to get up in the 20s this week. I am getting very worried about the hay supply again this year...

Phantom - glad to hear camping was successful!

Koolio's knee is better. I've been cold-hosing and poulticing to control any swelling with good success. Yesterday he was running around on it with no lameness and in the afternoon, the heat seemed to go down considerably. I suspect the inflammation was due to soft tissue damage from the kick. I'm watching the small wound closely and keeping it clean and covered to prevent any infection as the knee is highly susceptible with so many tendons, etc. I almost took Koolio to the Western Dressage day yesterday since he was looking so good, but didn't want to risk him getting any worse. Instead I stuck to the plan to take Himmy and it glad I did. 

I had to haul Himmy to the WD practice, which was a concern. She loaded well with DD before she went to NP's place, but had loading issues coming back. Luckily a friend helped me get her loaded with minimal drama and a bum-line. She's not afraid, just stubborn, but if you pick a fight with her, she can get really ugly. I will bring her home at the end of the month and then plan to haul in for lessons, so I need to get her back to self-loading ASAP. I won't always have another person her to help me load. Yesterday was a good start and I was happy with how she responded.

I hope everyone has a lovely Sunday and enjoys the day. Since I rode Himmy the last 2 days pretty hard, I'll give her a break today and work my guys at home. Keeping up with 4 horses and yard chores on top of working is taking nearly every minute of my day. It is a nice change to be able to sit at the computer and catch up with everyone here. Cheers! Have a great day!


----------



## Blue

Himmy is very pretty! Nice picture of the two of you.


----------



## dtexan

No... Don't disappear.. I just signed up


----------



## greentree

dtexan, welcome! 

I am a Texan (native Houstonian), now living 900 miles away....

As you can see, we do not really limit our Talk to Horse here....glad to have you!


----------



## greentree

Koolio, Himmy is SO beautiful! Hope the clinic was a success!

I cleaned the barn. Too exciting. Mary should be back tonight from the cruise...so I am hoping to work some horses tomorrow. 

The bad news?? The horse flies are already out in full force. Time to start bringing the horses in during the day......

The good news? The lespedeza I planted has already sprouted! If we get a nice little rain this week, it will be really good for it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Agree with *Greentree & Blue* - Himmy is so beautiful!! Pony power  y'all look fabulous together; so thrilled the NP returned her. 

It is possible to do a rump rope by yourself; did that when I was training Baby to load. I would lay it on the ground behind him, then lift it once he was in position. It took a LOT of practice, but it worked. Slowed me down, but that was ok. I also always give my horses a little grain once they are in the trailer. I put it in the bucket before I load so they get their reward right away. 

I will do my rain dance for you :dance-smiley05:

*Greentree*: not only horse flies around here. Also bees and wasps and lots of fire ants. :twisted:

What is a Lespedeza?


----------



## Happy Place

lots of gardening today. I did get out to ride though. Timmy got schooled today. He wants to go about his old pokey way and lean on my hands when he feels like it. I'm working on lightening him up and moving him forward. He's a really good boy that just doesn't know much except what he could get away with when kids rode him!

Today I rode in my coaches saddle. No back pain, no hip strain. We looked over the sweat marks carefully and discussed his current shape and how it would change as he gets in shape. Now I really don't think I should go with a western saddle. He will be building muscle along his top line and through his shoulders. I think at this time, an adjustable gullet is the way to go. Tomorrow I am going to see about borrowing one of my coaches saddles while I try to sell mine. As soon as that is sold, I can get my own. DH is still very against me spending money on a saddle. Better that than feeling sore!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Arrived at the barn yesterday to find this in the manure pile

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig1ep_61j9o






Did not see the owner anywhere and wasn't sure how Chivas felt about them in the pasture. Decided to just give everyone a good grooming. 

Dram is very lame in right front. Can't figure out what it is unless the wall that has broken off from around the abscess is putting too much pressure. Don't know but he galloped up to me Thursday. Dang horse. 

Dreamer is looking good and is finally loosing some of his winter coat. The others are almost completely shedded out all ready. 

Got up close and personal with Chivas. Nearly got kicked, but he decided that would not be such a good idea after I shook my finger at him. Found one bean, think that may be all there is. Hope so. 

Arrived at the barn today to find Chivas happily munching on the neighbors grass. I think he followed the chickens over there. 

The BO and the neighbor were both standing there looking helpless. BO had a branch "whip" and a coil of outdoor electrical cord. Neighbor was shaking a bucket with almonds and rocks. :icon_rolleyes: It didn't fool Chivas but Sassy came up to the gate thinking she was missing supper. 

I told them _yet again_ to just put a piece of rope around their neck and walk them back through the gate. Even showed them but they continued to keep their distance. *sigh*

Put everyone in their stalls with some of the good green hay and headed to Lowe's. Got some fencing and repaired the downed section. 

Got a small ride on Chivas, but honestly was too tired from fence repair and paying taxes. No other pictures today. 


Heading to the shower then fix supper. Going to try for an early night


----------



## SwissMiss

*Greentree* Mammoth Cave sounds like fun! 

*Phantom* Good boys to stay in their temporary pen! Great riding pics, as usual 
Dream is adorable! Now I know why you are so fond of opinionated mares :wink:

*Koolio* Oh my, Himmy is gorgeous! And you make such a cute pair! Saddle looks great too! 

*Eole* Good to hear Alize behaved herself after her winter hiatus. It seems you have also an opinionated mare  But you still have SNOW?mg:

*Happy* you are really wearing your helpers out :rofl: Love the pic with Timmy! You both look very happy!

*Anita* the neighbors grass is _always_ greener :wink: But glad your steed is back where he belongs :wink: 

In situations like that I appreciate boarding - I don't have to fix the fence  Even though I had to chase horses as well... The two oldies are allowed to roam the farm on weekends, and someone left the driveway gate open. So when I drove up to the farm, there were 2 horses on the road on their way to greener pastures  And of course they were not really cooperative to go back :x We have the interstate, a busy highway and a train track very close by, so I needed to get them back asap...

Today I had to apologize to my poor horse  She is still shedding and seems to enjoy grooming (I wonder if this will be over when she stops shedding) to the extent she is actually standing still. Suddenly she started stomping pretty bad. I told her to stop, there weren't enough flies on her to warrant that. She stopped for a nanosecond, but started up to stomp even more. I was about to reprimand her for not listening, when I looked down and saw her leg crawling with fire ants! :eek_color: Needless to say, I untied her and got rid of the ants asap! You should have seen Rayas face: "I told you it was _bad_!" Luckily she is the forgiving type 

Figured out afterwards that there is an ants nest under the rubber mats (Raya was standing where 2 mats meet) and the pressure of her standing on the mats got the ants on the war path

Getting really tired of working 6-day weeks! I want my weekends back!
Have a good evening!


----------



## Blue

I also have used a butt rope. I also have a 30' yacht line that I've used when I'm alone. Very easy. I use a cheap cowboy lariat and make a big loop. Drape it over the horses haunches with the end in your hand. If they don't respond to pressure on the lead rope apply pressure to the haunch with the loop. Sounds complicated, but it's really easy peasy. My favorite is the 30' rope though.


----------



## greentree

Swiss, glad you didn't smack poor Raya for not standing still....

We got a good bit of the honey do list done yesterday.....the chicken pen fence has been raised, the automatic waterer installed in the coop, and the new pullets moved in. My new halter hooks are painted, and now, I need horseshoe nails to hang them.
My barn doors are going to be a bit cluttered, but I want blanket bars on them, next to these hooks. I wonder if horseshoer man would make me some bars?? 

We are leaving Wednesday evening for Texas, and not taking my truck to my brother(he is a diesel mechanic, and still owes me from DF's estate...). I am going to try to get him to send me money to get it done here. One less thing about which to gnash my teeth! I was worried about how long he would keep my truck, we needed to rent a trailer, or use the horse trailer, which left me with no truck NOR trailer until he decided to get done, THEN we had to make another trip to get it....nightmare. 

Abby's papers came on Saturday!! Absolut Spirit GTS. Magnolia is now her best bud. 

DH says luckily we are not in Texas THIS weekend.....our county is flooded badly enough that the schools are closed!! Geez. 

Have a marvelous week, everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: saddle looks lovely. hope it serves you well for a long time. very glad koolio is doing better and that himmy loaded for you. she will be back to her old self in no time! the pics were lovely.

*Eole*: yes, they were in the pen all night. The pens were set up in a paddock, so they would still have been contained had something bad happened. I am glad you are getting some saddle time! I still can't believe someone would park such an expensive car on the side of the road. :dance-smiley05:

*greentree*: that speed for a farrier is amazing. and I assume you like the job he does or wouldn't go back. hope your trimmer can help the foundered horses.

*HP*: love your Kodi supervisor! one heck of a good deal for that shed too. look forward to chick pics. I think that selfie has profile pic written all over it.

*AA*: what a fun surprise in the manure piles.. think of all the fly larvae they are eating. so jealous!! sorry about the fence issue, but had to laugh at the mental picture of your neighbors. hope dram is back to normal asap - they always find us something to worry about.

*SM*: poor Raya to be attacked by ants! they are some nasty ******s. hope you get more quality pony time soon



Weekend here was as crazy busy as expected and its hasn't let up yet. Hope to update later, but currently going to fetch my MIL and take her shopping and then have to trek to get some parts. Hopefully I will be able to find the place as the directions I have are pretty sketchy..

Good day all! :wave:


----------



## greentree

Ph, I can relate to sketchy directions! Last week going out to this farrier, DH had drawn me a map, and then programmed the GPS in my truck....they did NOT follow the same path, and at the turn, I decided to follow the GPS. THEN, the GPS said "turn left, here", at a road that is smaller than mine....uh-uh. No way I am pulling the trailer down there, and trying to make u turn.....so, I stopped, and called DH. Thankfully, he answered! 

I felt like I could keep going straight, but who knows?? So he said I could, and that is how I went. THEN, GPS woman told me to make RIGHT at the driveway, and I had to go another 1/2 mile and loop through a mechanics place, because it was on the LEFT.
I felt badly for the line of cars behind me!!!


----------



## greentree

Ok.....y'all see that "you turn"???? When I go to edit, that says "u-turn", but when I go back, it changes. How does it DO that?? Gremlins.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Arrived at the barn yesterday to find this in the manure pile
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig1ep_61j9o
> 
> 20160416 Chickens at the barn - YouTube
> 
> Did not see the owner anywhere and wasn't sure how Chivas felt about them in the pasture. Decided to just give everyone a good grooming.
> 
> Dram is very lame in right front. Can't figure out what it is unless the wall that has broken off from around the abscess is putting too much pressure. Don't know but he galloped up to me Thursday. Dang horse.
> 
> Dreamer is looking good and is finally loosing some of his winter coat. The others are almost completely shedded out all ready.
> 
> Got up close and personal with Chivas. Nearly got kicked, but he decided that would not be such a good idea after I shook my finger at him. Found one bean, think that may be all there is. Hope so.
> 
> Arrived at the barn today to find Chivas happily munching on the neighbors grass. I think he followed the chickens over there.
> 
> The BO and the neighbor were both standing there looking helpless. BO had a branch "whip" and a coil of outdoor electrical cord. Neighbor was shaking a bucket with almonds and rocks. :icon_rolleyes: It didn't fool Chivas but Sassy came up to the gate thinking she was missing supper.
> 
> I told them _yet again_ to just put a piece of rope around their neck and walk them back through the gate. Even showed them but they continued to keep their distance. *sigh*
> 
> Put everyone in their stalls with some of the good green hay and headed to Lowe's. Got some fencing and repaired the downed section.
> 
> Got a small ride on Chivas, but honestly was too tired from fence repair and paying taxes. No other pictures today.
> 
> 
> Heading to the shower then fix supper. Going to try for an early night


You scared me for a minute. I thought those were your chickies. :icon_rolleyes: It must have been the day of the escapees. Hah.


----------



## frlsgirl

No update on crazy boarder; haven't seen her since our unpleasant encounter last Wednesday.

Just wanted to stop by and share this cute video with you of the barn cat interacting with Ana:


----------



## Eole

*HP*, love your assistants! Cute selfie with Timmy, you do look thinner, and happy! :wink:

*Greentree*: riding Gavotte, oh! how I wish for a picture. I think she is gorgeous. What boots do you use?

*Koolio*, you and Himmy really look awesome together. This mare is so cute. Pics are with a western saddle. Did you get a chance to ride in your new one? I wish I could send some of my water to you. Our problem is all about getting rid of excess water and our hay farmers can barely cut and dry hay because of rain. 

*AA* I also thought those were your escaped chicks for a moment, couldn't figure how they could be with Chivas.  Sounds like an abcess lameness on Dram, is he better today?

*Swiss*, poor Raya, she was really trying to tell you. Horses are good communicators... when we listen. I've apologized many times to my mare when she was right and I wasn't. 

*PH*, looking forward to your week end story.

*Frls* I love yellow taby cats, they are always special. Ana is adorable.

Worked yesterday and today and now have the rest of the week off. :dance-smiley05: Warm enough weather to plan daily rides. I received my anatomical girths and they have a 110% return policy so I must use both enough to figure if they work or not. So, you understand I MUST ride, right? 

Eole's breathing and cough is worse with the change of weather. Every year is a little worse, my heart hurts every time he coughs. Hope medication will get him through this period.


----------



## Happy Place

Another glorious day. I went for a ride, grilled dinner, cleaned my tack and put it on CL! I already got one bite on the saddle. Hope it sells soon. I want time to get my saddle, get comfy in it and hit the trails!

Today I rode in my coaches saddle. It's a bit small, I hit the pommel when I post . I suppose it's a bit deeper than I am used to as well. Timmy was good. He's moving out better at both the walk and trot. Also working on moving his haunches and shoulders from the ground. He thinks that is pointless and grudgingly gives me a step or two when I ask. I'll get him crossing those feet in no time!

More nice weather tomorrow, so a riding I will go!


----------



## greentree

Eole, I use renegades. The little mare wears a size 2! 

That little Abby is so sweet. It was grooming day here. I brought everyone in, and worked with her standing in the aisle to be groomed, picked up her feet, even showed her the clippers. She really did not want to go. 

I trimmed Chance, Alaska, Penny, and Gavotte, then didn't haven enough energy to ride, but needed to run errands anyway!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Guys
Wow, its been a busy week. Sorry I didn't get back with the Sydney pics. I got home on the Sunday night and DH flew out to Singapore on Monday morning. Lucky the kids are on school holidays so they could take care or feeding all the animals etc while I got caught up with work! I'll attach a pic of Sydney at the end.

AA, the story had me giggling, are they scared of horses?? And I too wondered if they were your chooks.

PH, glad the boys camped out without issues.

Eole, hope you get some rides in and that Eole gets better soon.

HP, sounds like a new saddle is on the cards. My DH is a bit the same with horse stuff. I told him I have the horse chiro coming on Saturday and he just rolled his eyes...:icon_rolleyes:

Frlsgrl, love Ana and the cat. Very affectionate cat too!

Swiss, did the property owner get rid of the ant nests? Hope so or it might happen again.

Greentree, the ride at Mammoth Cave sounds lovely

Still no riding here. Have been taking Boston for walks though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: Never trust GPS when towing a trailer. The Gremlins are looking to jack knife the rig...

Congratulations to Miss Abby! We need pictures  

*Swiss*: fire ants are horrible! Poor Raya. I got bit several times while fixing fence. Hurts a lot. Hope they can be exterminated from there. 

*VickiRose*: Very nice picture! Is that a famous bridge in the background? 

*Eole*: Absolutely you must ride! Those girths must be tested and retested a lot. Both horses. Daily. Love a 110% guarantee. Enjoy!! 



Pretty obvious the BO and neighbor are quite nervous of approaching the horses. The coil of electric cord (orange!) was the funniest! What the heck was he planning to_ do _with that? Or was it just supposed to_ look _like a lariat? :icon_rolleyes: Giddy up horsey :rofl:

Horrible day at work Monday, really bad day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: Loved the cat with Ana! Wonder if she would let him go for a ride? 

So good to hear you haven't seen the wicked boarder back.


----------



## greentree

AA, wish I could make the day better! ((( hugs)))

I am supposed to go pick up the "free" horses today, but my neighbor has not called me. Guess I better get dressed just in case. I am a little tired from dancing last night after everything else. I would rather ride.....after all, I get to sit in a car for the next 5 days! I do not like sitting. I do not like it, Sam I am.

Has NickerMaker moved to that new (old) thread? Miss you, NM!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita* sorry you had a horrible day at work :hug: Must be something in the water, as it was the same here! Hope today will be better for you!

*Vicki* nice pic! Brings back fond memories! Glad you enjoyed the trip.

*Eole* I like the "riding" part of your post (yes, you MUST ride :wink, but not the part about Eole. Hopefully the meds will help him duirng the weather transition.

*Happy* happy riding!!! Get one in for me too, please!

When I went to the barn last night I was not a happy camper due to all the **** happening at work yesterday. Raya came up when called, but as soon as I took a step towards her, she moved back, very carefully keeping her distance :???: Then I (finally) realized I was still carrying my work baggage around - probably radiating tension/hostility. After a couple of deep breaths and calming myself down a little, guess who came up and gave me a nudge? 

Have a good day y'all!


----------



## corgi

Just checking in. I am MIA for a while and come back to a forum I don't recognize. I don't like all the bright white. I liked the yellow but I guess I could get used to it.

Work has been crazy. This is my busiest time of year.

Mom was moved to a locked down dementia/alzheimers unit in another town in Maryland and is doing much better. I only call her once a week and she is content and happy. She has no idea where she is or what is reality but she is not anxious or upset. That is all I want for her.

Blue and Isabella are fine. We have been taking advantage of this great weather and have been riding a lot.

That's it for now. Won't be posting as much until work settles down but I will try to read.


----------



## Happy Place

Hmmm not sure I like this format! Oh well, is what it is. Briar woke up at 2:30 this am and promptly threw up. After the clean up I didn't fall asleep again. I am so wiped out. I did manage to get to the barn for some Timmy lovin' but didn't ride. Just a quick groom and some ground work. He's getting better every time. He's a little rude about your space when led in from the field so I am working on moving his feet.

No barn for me tomorrow. It's my chiro day. I feel pretty good now, will probably move to maintenance soon.


----------



## greentree

Woot! 10.06 miles on a bicycle! In 55 minutes. I feel fitter already! 
Annnnddddd....I trimmed Abby's feet today! She really is her father's child! As long as you are doing SOMETHING with her, she does not care what it is.

I am not crazy about the new color, but I LOVE Gatsbys picture in the banner!Z,


----------



## Eole

*AA*, sorry work is bad. What's up with that? It's a tough job no matter what.


*Corgi*, hugs to you :hug: At least your mom seems safe and well, it's good for your peace of mind.


*Swiss*. Raya is really special. I think you had to be together, if there is such a thing as faith. She is so sensitive and expressive. It took me years to understand how my thoughts and mood affected my mare. Only when I was totally anchored in the present moment that she would trust me. Lesson learned but still not mastered.:wink:


*Vicki*, great picture! Tell us more about the trip, how was Sydney?


*Greentree*, did you get the horses? No such thing as "free" horse... I like Renegade boots, those and Gloves.


Beautiful day, had to drive DH in town this morning, so it changed my riding plans. Brought Buttercup inside later today. She was covered with mud, so just the grooming took for ever. New girth is very tight. When we got out, it was very windy. All the horses were calling for her and she lost her marbles. I had a kite at the end of my lead rope... So, we did LOTS of ground work, since this was what she needed. Walked her over large plywood boards, through puddles, through narrow passages. Moving haunches, shoulders, backing. She did everything perfectly, but I never got her to calm down.
The saddle pad moved backward under the saddle, so the new girth didn't help that issue.
Long walk with the dogs this morning. Yes, still snow on the trails.


----------



## SwissMiss

corgi said:


> Just checking in. I am MIA for a while and come back to a forum I don't recognize. I don't like all the bright white. I liked the yellow but I guess I could get used to it.


If you want the colors back, you can choose the "classic" version... 
I tried it and it confused the heck out of me :?:

So glad that your mom is much happier at the new place! Finding the right environment is sometimes all it takes to banish anxiety. Seeing her being content hopefully gives you peace of mind.





Eole said:


> *Swiss*. Raya is really special. I think you had to be together, if there is such a thing as faith. She is so sensitive and expressive. It took me years to understand how my thoughts and mood affected my mare. Only when I was totally anchored in the present moment that she would trust me. Lesson learned but still not mastered.:wink:


Maybe it was destiny :wink: And same here: I know she needs me to be "present", but knowing and doing are two different things.
And as far as I've heard, Peruvians are sensitive horses per se, and Raya seems to be even more so. Initially even me squaring my shoulders would send her flying back...By now we both learned to read each other and she starts to trust me a bit

And I apologize, but I laughed at the "I had a kite at the end of my lead rope... " :wink: been there and was really glad that I was wearing gloves at that time...


----------



## greentree

Eole, what beautiful pictures! 

We did not go get the horses.....he had some stuff happening at the shop. He did not elaborate. I saw his truck go by at about 7, and I knew something must be up, but Mary came over, and we carried on , and about 11 I finally called him. We will go when I get back. 

I rode Lucy yesterday just in the arena, after I worked On Abby. She was pretty good. We only rode about 30 minutes, then the horseflies started attacking. Mary was riding Chance, and they were really going for him, so we quit. Conspiracy between the horses and the horseflies???

I got Tootsie out at about 4. She was just wonderful; we had a lovely short ride. We just di walk, trot, canter. When we get back, I need to work on jumping again. The Louisville mini trials are starting up in May. The club is called 42 Fleur De Lis....... This is the show that started my entire mini trial awakening.....until we rescued Diane and the horse trailer off of the interstate, I had no idea such thing existed.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hmm. Couldn't get on HF on my phone yesterday at work. Came home last night and saw the new HF. The white is blinding and is not a good background for pictures. Have navigated around a bit, not sure I like this but can't stop changes...

*Corgi*: heard you were having some family troubles. Good to hear you have your dear mother in a safe place and she is content. There will be good times and bad times to come, but know you are doing what is best for her. :hug:

*Greentree*: Have a great trip. Maybe a good thing the free horses are waiting for your return. Mini trials sound like such fun. 

We need pictures of miss Abby! Can't wait to see how she has grown

*Eole*: Flying a kite named Buttercup :rofl: the mental picture makes me smile, horses can really keep one guessing! Wonder why the other horses were hollering for her? Maybe encouragement? 

*Swiss*: really enjoy hearing about the wonderful trust and communication that is developing between you and Raya. Such a pleasure and honor to win the heart of a horse. They are truly a blessing

Where has *Jan* been? Out riding one hopes. Is that Gatsby's picture in the new HF banner?

Everyone else :wave:


----------



## Celeste

My daughter adopted a border collie puppy! She is an 8 week old blue merle. I only saw her for a few minutes last night and didn't take pictures. I'll try to get some later today.


----------



## frlsgirl

Ugh! Everything looks different! I’m sure I’ll get used to it but I was in the middle of writing a post when the forum went offline yesterday; I can’t even remember what I was writing so it must not have been that important.


Anyway, happy hump day everyone!


*Eole *– love the snow pics; your dog looks so happy!


*Greentree* – it seems like the horse flies are out early this year; I don’t usually buy a new bottle fly spray bottle until May.


*Celeste *– can’t wait to see pics of the new puppy! I used to have an Aussie/BC mix; they are super smart.


*Happy Place* – glad you are at a happy place with your rehab progression. 


*Corgi* – sorry to hear about your mom; but agreed, if she doesn’t know what’s going on then maybe it’s not so bad!


*Vicki* – love the selfie in front of the bridge! We usually see pictures of people’s horses and other pets and rarely see the actual person we are conversing with!


*Swiss* – horses are so observant; glad you were able to let go of your work baggage so that Raya felt safe to come up to you.


As for me….I did run into crazy boarder again; she seems so nice in person, I almost felt bad for having formed such a negative opinion about her. But then she said that she’s still working on respect issues with her mare, which just made me realize that she is just WAY OFF in her interpretation of horse behavior; it’s still not an excuse for yelling or being too rough. She kept trying to engage me in conversation and asked me if I was riding today to which I replied “No, I’m just longeing today” to which she replied….wait for it…..”Oh, do you compete in longeing?”….yes she really said that….how does one respond to that without sounding conceded? I said “no, you can’t really compete in that unless you are doing equestrian vaulting”….I’m trying to be nice and considerate; she does seem really nice but sadly also really clueless. Anyway, she was putting up her mare and was heading out as I was starting to work Ana so I didn’t have to be subjected to her disturbing training practices. 

I did have a chance to catch up with BO; she hasn’t had a chance to talk to her yet as she’s been out of town at a funeral; I told her I don’t want any barn drama so I haven’t said anything to the other boarders; surely this will resolve itself soon.


----------



## Blue

Hope it does resolve soon for the sake of that poor mare.


----------



## frlsgirl

Blue said:


> Hope it does resolve soon for the sake of that poor mare.


Me too. I did tell BO that I would rather not get involved but if it happens again, it would be wrong of me to not do something about it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Me too. I did tell BO that I would rather not get involved but if it happens again, it would be wrong of me to not do something about it.


Can't believe anyone would ask about competing in lunging mg: She obviously doesn't have a clue! 

Do you think she is seeking you out for help? She might view you as a VIP because you show? And Miss Ana is so well behaved? 

Maybe she would be helped by a hint to look at a website with good gentle training (for success) 

I do like to think education can help _anyone_...and very concerning the BO did not make it a priority to speak to her


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> *AA*, sorry work is bad. What's up with that? It's a tough job no matter what.
> 
> 
> *Corgi*, hugs to you :hug: At least your mom seems safe and well, it's good for your peace of mind.
> 
> 
> *Swiss*. Raya is really special. I think you had to be together, if there is such a thing as faith. She is so sensitive and expressive. It took me years to understand how my thoughts and mood affected my mare. Only when I was totally anchored in the present moment that she would trust me. Lesson learned but still not mastered.:wink:
> 
> 
> *Vicki*, great picture! Tell us more about the trip, how was Sydney?
> 
> 
> *Greentree*, did you get the horses? No such thing as "free" horse... I like Renegade boots, those and Gloves.
> 
> 
> Beautiful day, had to drive DH in town this morning, so it changed my riding plans. Brought Buttercup inside later today. She was covered with mud, so just the grooming took for ever. New girth is very tight. When we got out, it was very windy. All the horses were calling for her and she lost her marbles. I had a kite at the end of my lead rope... So, we did LOTS of ground work, since this was what she needed. Walked her over large plywood boards, through puddles, through narrow passages. Moving haunches, shoulders, backing. She did everything perfectly, but I never got her to calm down.
> The saddle pad moved backward under the saddle, so the new girth didn't help that issue.
> Long walk with the dogs this morning. Yes, still snow on the trails.


Beautiful pics as always Eole


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Do you think she is seeking you out for help? She might view you as a VIP because you show? And Miss Ana is so well behaved?


I don't think so because she seems very strong in her conviction about this "respect" thing; plus I've hinted to her by saying things like "she's such a sweet mare"...hoping that she would take a hint and realize that she needs to focus on establishing trust rather than respect.

I'm going to try to drop more hints as the opportunity arises. 

BO hasn't had time to address it as she just got back from Florida; still, she could have offered her one free ground lesson, or something like that. That's what I would have done if I were the BO.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *Greentree*: Never trust GPS when towing a trailer. The Gremlins are looking to jack knife the rig...
> 
> Congratulations to Miss Abby! We need pictures
> 
> *Swiss*: fire ants are horrible! Poor Raya. I got bit several times while fixing fence. Hurts a lot. Hope they can be exterminated from there.
> 
> *VickiRose*: Very nice picture! Is that a famous bridge in the background?
> 
> *Eole*: Absolutely you must ride! Those girths must be tested and retested a lot. Both horses. Daily. Love a 110% guarantee. Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious the BO and neighbor are quite nervous of approaching the horses. The coil of electric cord (orange!) was the funniest! What the heck was he planning to_ do _with that? Or was it just supposed to_ look _like a lariat? :icon_rolleyes: Giddy up horsey :rofl:
> 
> Horrible day at work Monday, really bad day.


Sorry about your Monday. I hate Mondays. :neutral:


----------



## Twalker

corgi said:


> Just checking in. I am MIA for a while and come back to a forum I don't recognize. I don't like all the bright white. I liked the yellow but I guess I could get used to it.
> 
> Work has been crazy. This is my busiest time of year.
> 
> Mom was moved to a locked down dementia/alzheimers unit in another town in Maryland and is doing much better. I only call her once a week and she is content and happy. She has no idea where she is or what is reality but she is not anxious or upset. That is all I want for her.
> 
> Blue and Isabella are fine. We have been taking advantage of this great weather and have been riding a lot.
> 
> That's it for now. Won't be posting as much until work settles down but I will try to read.


Glad to hear that your Mom has been moved and is doing better. Takes a lot of stress off of you I am sure.


----------



## Twalker

Well that took some getting into the forum today. New look but also had to actually log in. Ummmm....forgot my password. Geesh, getting forgetful. 


I like this format. The printing seems larger and easier to read. I know, I have to be the weird one.:icon_rolleyes:


Got a ride in Friday outside in the big field. It was so nice out. Lady did awesome. She was full of energy. I was riding with a girl who is leasing a QH and also training him more. Poco did awesome too. 


Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> I don't think so because she seems very strong in her conviction about this "respect" thing; plus I've hinted to her by saying things like "she's such a sweet mare"...hoping that she would take a hint and realize that she needs to focus on establishing trust rather than respect.
> 
> I'm going to try to drop more hints as the opportunity arises.
> 
> BO hasn't had time to address it as she just got back from Florida; still, she could have offered her one free ground lesson, or something like that. That's what I would have done if I were the BO.


Sometimes when I hear *this horse must respect me stuff*, I react like a bull seeing a red flag waving in the matador's hand...:evil:

Yes, key words to me are *Trust and Partnership* NOT _Respect and Obedience_ :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Eole

Just lost my long post. :???:
Oh well, I commented on every one's post and now it's gone...


I "bit the bullet" and rode Buttercup this morning. I knew if I postponed it would put a little growing seed of concern in my brain saying "Are you crazy? She's too much horse for you, you're too old for this sh***"
Well, she was great considering she's green and been off for 3 months. Very forward and energetic, but I think I was more tense than her. She's a good girl.  We had a bit of a discussion about jigging on the way home.


Look at what I found in my rock garden. Spring, finally!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Not sure how I feel about the new forum. Biggest beef for me is the quoted text not having a diff background color.. not sure why that annoys me so!

I have been reading as I could, tho not much time to post. Until last night that was because I was super busy, but now I find myself under the weather. Seeing as we have a ride this weekend that is NOT good timing. So i have spent as much of the day napping as possible. Always something, right?


:wave:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Wowwww, what happened here?? Been slammed at work and logged in, thought I was lost. I hope everyone is doing well! 
*PH*, Is napping a bad thing? I'm jealous!! Feel like last time I truly napped was 2000, before I got married, had kids, etc.
*Eole*, great pics! Sometimes you just got to bite the bullet as you said. Looked like it worked out well. 
*AA*, Yes, trust, partnership - I'd also add _earned_ respect and authority so long as it is not abused. 
*Twalker*, glad you got a ride in Friday. 

Is anyone else getting their butts kicked this week? Monday was rough - hardly any sleep, had our old nanny blow up on text (I was simply asking for our house key back, she was mad about nanny tax confusion), then computer glitches all week pushing my work farther back. BUT we got our riding lessons Friday before our schooling show, rain got us towards the end but we still had fun trotting and practicing more pole work. Saturday was the show, I signed up walk division only since they needed more walkers, and Lila did walk trot again, this time winning 1st place, and 2nd and 3rd place ribbons. She was very happy  Weather was sunny and cool, beautiful. Watched/helped afterwards our rider friends, was a lot of fun! Jumping/cross rail division is always impressive - I really hope to be able to do that someday. Lila did her 1st cross rail jump! So proud of her! 


Then of course, back to unpacking....but hey, Netflix is back. It's all good.


----------



## Jan1975

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA. Just taking a little break.  And I guess I get to be Jan again because apparently one is not allowed to change usernames. :icon_rolleyes: And yes, that is our boy in the header! So handsome, isn't he. We just love him. 

Today we had a surprise day off school so we were able to go ride this a.m. I love going when the barn is quiet. We talked to our trainer and she talked about having my son do a couple of shows this summer, so he's excited about that. She suggested just a walk-trot class the first show to see how it goes and then maybe some more classes the next time. 

Corgi, sorry about your mom. At least she's safe where she is. 

Anita, glad your back is better! 

Greentree, you are doing great on the bike! I'm so impressed that you trim your horses' feet.

Eole, beautiful pics!

Swiss, love that Raya has learned to trust you so much. That is so much more special than the horse that just loves you immediately. 

Phantom, sorry you are sick! I hope you're better by the weekend.


----------



## greentree

Yay! Good work at the show! 

I am on my phone, so not responsible for what I type. Sitting in the car, waiting for DH to do his presentation. Just did my nail polish while he was on a conference call.

PH, go get some echinacea and zinc! Pop a few echinacea every few hours. Hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> PH, go get some echinacea and zinc! Pop a few echinacea every few hours. Hope you feel better quickly!


*Phantom*, I second the zinc! (and coming from a hard-core scientist, this is quite the endorsement :wink If that doesn't work, bring on the drugs - and tons of sleep!


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm trying to click "like" on y'all's posts but it's not working; I guess the admins are working on it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> I'm trying to click "like" on y'all's posts but it's not working; I guess the admins are working on it.


My ability to _Like_ anything is also gone. Worked this morning...

Hate this bright white; it actually hurts my eyes to look at it. 

*Jan*: YES, Gatsby is very handsome! Nice riding while it is quiet. Can't wait to here about the shows you enter. 

Was wondering about Gatsby's tripping/hoof length issues. Any updates?

*Eole*: Wonderful picture! Bravo to you for riding after your kite flying episode yesterday. I thought I remember you saying Buttercup took good care of you last year and you really enjoyed riding her.

*Phantom*: Sorry you are not feeling well :hug: Rest up so you can ride this weekend. 

*City*: That picture is adorable! Your DD must be thrilled with her win :clap::thumbsup:

*Greentree*: You have fingernails? How do you grow fingernails with everything you do?? I am truly amazed


----------



## greentree

Still here in the car.....these people better buy a compressor, or I will personally come kick their rears!!! 

Jan, glad you are back! Missed you. Maybe you need to officially change tournament at the courthouse!


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: YES, Gatsby is very handsome! Nice riding while it is quiet. Can't wait to here about the shows you enter.
> 
> Was wondering about Gatsby's tripping/hoof length issues. Any updates?


Thanks for asking! I talked to our trainer about it, and she's relatively certain it's his feet. She said if it's still an issue in 6 months, we'll look into it further. I've been paying a bit more attention, and he does not trip on the lunge line at all, and he's also tripped considerably less since getting his feet trimmed last. Maybe they just need to grow out. He's also getting Farrier's Formula supplements to help his feet grow faster/stronger. 


I cannot "like" anything either, and that sucks, because sometimes I really LIKE STUFF you guys say. :lol:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

UGH just lost my post but like, like, like!! Thanks *AA*, she was pumping her fist after 1st and 2nd place hahaa. My instructor has created a lil show riding monster. hahaa *Jan*, your son may enjoy trying a show - Lila does walk trot and will do walk trot canter in the next one. The schooling shows are great for practice and learning how to compete in them. Hope Gatsby's feet issues gets resolved.
*Greentree*, thanks, how did your nails come out? You can do mine next, they're looking really rough with paint and dirt each night.


*Frlsgirl*, Scary lady with gentle mare still not have a clue? Oh boy, hope she learns soon - would hate to see such a nice horse ruined.


Riding this Saturday and my instructor suggested I get a English saddle grab strap while I learn cantering. That's not terribly cheating is it? I think it's more for peace of mind and I don't intend to use it unless I feel the need to. (I can imagine bouncy Lily - I'll need to hold on for dear life with her, she's wonderful but oh my, so very bouncey).


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Phantom*, Feel better! Missed your post about being sick -


----------



## Blue

I think they are still working on the new format. Fine tuning? I switched back to the classic, but I plan to try the new one again in a few days or a week. I don't mind change, but they need to work out the bugs.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> I think they are still working on the new format. Fine tuning? I switched back to the classic, but I plan to try the new one again in a few days or a week. I don't mind change, but they need to work out the bugs.


I did exactly the same :wink: just to ease in the transition:wink:
I'm simply too tired to try to get used to the new one yet...


----------



## Jan1975

Blue said:


> I think they are still working on the new format. Fine tuning? I switched back to the classic, but I plan to try the new one again in a few days or a week. I don't mind change, but they need to work out the bugs.


Another bug is that hyperlinks are the same color so you don't even realize they're links.


----------



## Jan1975

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Riding this Saturday and my instructor suggested I get a English saddle grab strap while I learn cantering. That's not terribly cheating is it? I think it's more for peace of mind and I don't intend to use it unless I feel the need to. (I can imagine bouncy Lily - I'll need to hold on for dear life with her, she's wonderful but oh my, so very bouncey).




I don't think it's cheating and it might be good peace of mind. I have grabbed onto the front of the saddle before, though...not sure if a grab strap was necessary. The horse's mane works too. :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Here are a few pictures of the new "Grand-puppy". She is so cute that DH wanted to buy the black and white male from the same litter. By the time he had decided to get it, somebody else beat us to him. So no new puppy for me. I can play with DD's puppy as much a I want to though.


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, I tried to like your post, but the like button disappeared literally as I was ready to click it. But I did manage to like *Jan's* post.


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste, that is one cute puppy!!


----------



## Blue

That puppy is absolutely adorable!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Aggh I can't Like_ anything_, but I want too grrr 

*Celeste*: OMG that is the cutest puppy ever! Just makes me smile. Keep those pictures coming

Are you counting down the days to your last day at job #2? 

*Jan*: Good to hear Gatsby is moving a little better. He is getting stronger 

*City*: agree with *Celeste*, grab strap is not cheating, it is a learning tool and you are not the only one to use one

here's the thread for New Site Comments & Info 

http://www.horseforum.com/new-horses/new-site-look-software-upgrade-feedback-699201/


----------



## Blue

Anita, thank you for posting that link. I couldn't find it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, thank you for posting that link. I couldn't find it.


You are very welcome.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Celeste*, that puppy is absolutely adorable!!!! I simply want to reach through the screen and cuddle with it


----------



## SwissMiss

*City*, just knowing that grab strap is there will give you plenty of confidence... At least it was the case with me 

*Jan* quiet barn time is priceless! Love to be there when it's basically empty... Soooo peaceful!

*Anita*, I can like stuff in the classic version (the new one gives me a headache), but we just assume all "like" our posts, ok?:wink:

Raya turned 7 today :happy-birthday8: Tried to snap some pictures of her, but mainly got mare-glare or close-ups of her nose


----------



## AnitaAnne

Been thinking on this for a while. Might just have Dram put down. Just can't seem to rehome him and he is expensive to keep. Not sure if his feet will be ok. The shape is odd. May be ok, may not be. Going to see what a visit to the big Equine Vet Center would charge to look at him. 

Just don't see the point in continuing to put time and money into a horse that I can't use. My pasture is too small for all of them. He needs bigger pasture. 

Hope y'all don't think I am horrible for considering it.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Been thinking on this for a while. Might just have Dram put down. Just can't seem to rehome him and he is expensive to keep. Not sure if his feet will be ok. The shape is odd. May be ok, may not be. Going to see what a visit to the big Equine Vet Center would charge to look at him.
> 
> Just don't see the point in continuing to put time and money into a horse that I can't use. My pasture is too small for all of them. He needs bigger pasture.
> 
> Hope y'all don't think I am horrible for considering it.


AA - I'm so sorry that you have to deal with this. Maybe the vet center can help you out. I know how hard of a decision you will be making. :hug:


----------



## Twalker

Ok, so what is up with not being able to like a post?


Just want to say I am reading and want to like but its not working.


Its so quite here lately. Where is everyone? Did our 40 somethings go elsewhere? This used to be a hoppin place.


Have a great day!


----------



## Twalker

Celeste said:


> Here are a few pictures of the new "Grand-puppy". She is so cute that DH wanted to buy the black and white male from the same litter. By the time he had decided to get it, somebody else beat us to him. So no new puppy for me. I can play with DD's puppy as much a I want to though.


Aw, Love this little guy. He is so cute. Sorry you missed out on the black and white pup.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, so sorry you are going through this with Dram. Hoping the vet center can come up with some ideas.


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh *Anita*, so sorry that you have to consider such an option for Dram! :hug:


----------



## SwissMiss

Twalker said:


> Ok, so what is up with not being able to like a post?
> 
> 
> Just want to say I am reading and want to like but its not working.
> 
> 
> Its so quite here lately. Where is everyone? Did our 40 somethings go elsewhere? This used to be a hoppin place.
> 
> 
> Have a great day!


I think we all have been swamped with "life" recently (at least in my case) and just didn't have time (or energy) to post :neutral:


----------



## greentree

Celeste, she is too cute! I love blue Merle's....you have no idea how hard it was to pass up the Amish Blue Heeler pups when I had Sissy shod! The money was burning a hole in my pocket!!

City, ummm, I have grab straps on all of my saddles.........

AA, I think putting an animal out of it's misery is never a bad thing. You are doing the correct thing. 

Swiss, we are in Mississippi!! Headed for Florence this morning to see MIL. We are having brunch somewhere, and headed for Texas. I will wave as I go through!!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Swiss, we are in Mississippi!! Headed for Florence this morning to see MIL. We are having brunch somewhere, and headed for Texas. I will wave as I go through!!


If you go down 55 you will pass by me -more or less- :wave:

Not going to work today, but will read to DS' Kindergarten class... Should be fun


----------



## frlsgirl

Yay! I can like posts again!


----------



## frlsgirl

Celeste said:


> Here are a few pictures of the new "Grand-puppy". She is so cute that DH wanted to buy the black and white male from the same litter. By the time he had decided to get it, somebody else beat us to him. So no new puppy for me. I can play with DD's puppy as much a I want to though.


Freaking adorable! She has this mischievous look about her; so cute!:thumbsup:


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Been thinking on this for a while. Might just have Dram put down. Just can't seem to rehome him and he is expensive to keep. Not sure if his feet will be ok. The shape is odd. May be ok, may not be. Going to see what a visit to the big Equine Vet Center would charge to look at him.
> 
> Just don't see the point in continuing to put time and money into a horse that I can't use. My pasture is too small for all of them. He needs bigger pasture.
> 
> Hope y'all don't think I am horrible for considering it.


Can you donate him to a program? Like a college or a vet school? No, you are not a horrible person; you are trying to do right by your horse and that is a very honorable thing to do.


----------



## frlsgirl

SwissMiss said:


> Raya turned 7 today :happy-birthday8: Tried to snap some pictures of her, but mainly got mare-glare or close-ups of her nose


Happy belated birthday to Raya!


----------



## frlsgirl

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Riding this Saturday and my instructor suggested I get a English saddle grab strap while I learn cantering. That's not terribly cheating is it? I think it's more for peace of mind and I don't intend to use it unless I feel the need to. (I can imagine bouncy Lily - I'll need to hold on for dear life with her, she's wonderful but oh my, so very bouncey).


I know exactly what you mean! Ana is incredibly bouncy so I'm thinking of using my flash strap that I'm not using as a "oh crap" strap for Ana. 

Here is Ana's canter on a "good" day, just to give you an idea of what I'm working with:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*AA*, So sorry to hear about Dram - that's a very tough call to make. Times to be realistic, practical, weigh benefits and costs then factor in your emotions - the right decision will come to you. But it may not be easy at all. If the horse is miserable though, as greentree said....
*Greentree*, Oh good, I'm not alone!! I ordered the straps and happy to be receiving them soon. Hopefully before Saturday b/c I just KNOW my instructor will have me try cantering again. He knows how to encourage me to push myself a bit but in a gentle way.


I STILL cannot like anyone's posts. Bummer.
*SwissMiss*, So cute, reading to your DS's kindergarten class. I really miss that age - I will try to cuddle with my daughters until they yell at me. lol
Anyone else blinded by all this white background?? I had trouble with my password lately and I had to reset, etc. Hope they work out all the bugs soon. 






Had to share I went to a bridal shower recently and they had a jewelry party there with some awesome pieces - my DH laughed and said, "So what did you buy?" He knows me too well - but then it helps the bride get free jewelry for her wedding and she's on a budget. Jewelry is by Chloe & Isabel - lifetime warranty, too and hypoallergenic. Hope my mom loves her Mother's Day necklace - I'll try not to keep it. hahaaa


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

So weird, *Flrsgirl*, your post just showed up now?? Ana's canter looks really nice! But I do see that bounce - she looks similar to Lily, rode her in the show Saturday and she's so fun but yes, definitely have more bounce with her. You and Ana look soo good together! What a great match.


----------



## frlsgirl

I had a great lesson last night! I had RI ride her first while I observed because it helps me figure out what issues are mine versus which issues are Ana's, if that makes sense? 

My shoulder was really hurting after my lesson so I took a flexeril as soon as I got home and then overslept this morning and was almost 2 hours late for work! :eek_color:

It's going to be a long miserable day; still trying to wake up from my flexeril haze, work is slow, then I have to be a good wife and go to a dinner with DH at his friend's house. 

I hate going to stranger's homes for dinner; firstly I'm an introvert so hanging out with strangers makes me really uncomfortable, then there is the food thing - I can't eat gluten, dairy, rosemary, mint, and a few other things. So that means I awkwardly pick through the food that stranger cooked which will probably look like I don't like my dinner when in reality I'm just trying to keep myself from getting sick. And then tomorrow I'll be sick because I will have eaten something I shouldn't have. Sigh


----------



## frlsgirl

CityslickerfrFla said:


> Ana's canter looks really nice! But I do see that bounce - she looks similar to Lily, rode her in the show Saturday and she's so fun but yes, definitely have more bounce with her. You and Ana look soo good together! What a great match.


Thank you  Her canter is a work in progress!


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> I know exactly what you mean! Ana is incredibly bouncy so I'm thinking of using my flash strap that I'm not using as a "oh crap" strap for Ana.
> 
> Here is Ana's canter on a "good" day, just to give you an idea of what I'm working with:
> 
> http://youtu.be/4PTsAOmzOoI


I like that canter  She has a big motor in the back, once she is lighter in the front, that will be a really nice round canter! 

This is your LIKE too since my button still doesn't work grrr


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> I like that canter  She has a big motor in the back, once she is lighter in the front, that will be a really nice round canter!
> 
> This is your LIKE too since my button still doesn't work grrr


Thank you; I got the "like" button to work by switching to the "Classic" view. If you scroll to the bottom of the horse forum, look on the left side, there is a drop down which lets you pick your "view"


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> Thank you; I got the "like" button to work by switching to the "Classic" view. If you scroll to the bottom of the horse forum, look on the left side, there is a drop down which lets you pick your "view"


Ha, makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that switched to the "classic" format!
I don't mind the new layout, but the glaring-white background gives me a headache in 5 min or less :sad:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Ha, makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that switched to the "classic" format!
> I don't mind the new layout, but the glaring-white background gives me a headache in 5 min or less :sad:


Ah yes, back to classic - Home sweet home!


----------



## SwissMiss

CityslickerfrFla said:


> So cute, reading to your DS's kindergarten class. I really miss that age - I will try to cuddle with my daughters until they yell at me. lol


It was actually fun  I never gave it much thought (bad mom, I know) until DS came home one day telling me "you know, there are parents coming to read us stories, buy you never come", sounding really sad. My heart melted and I signed up :wink:
he was so proud and happy to have me there (also stayed for lunch); I think I will have to do it again 

But I was soooo tempted to bring a German book :razz:


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Oh yes, classic mode! Me and the like button can be friends again!
*Swissmiss*, Just make sure the German book has the curse words in it. Just kidding of course. 

I can't adult today.....and have this function to go to tonight and just want to be in my pjs, cuddling with my little one, reading a book. At least I have all weekend to do that.


----------



## greentree

AA, are you working tonight? I think we are coming right by you!! We are a 1/2 hour out of Merdian, heading for Gatlinburg. 

Yes, that sounds crazy, since we were heading for Texas, but our event was cancelled. So, rather than swim through Texas, we decided to go somewhere we have never been!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, are you working tonight? I think we are coming right by you!! We are a 1/2 hour out of Merdian, heading for Gatlinburg.
> 
> Yes, that sounds crazy, since we were heading for Texas, but our event was cancelled. So, rather than swim through Texas, we decided to go somewhere we have never been!


No, not working tonight. What road are you traveling? 65? You will be really close to Ellen

Ok, looks like 59 is a straight route from Meridian to Gatlinburg! You will be heading thru Gadsden which is 45 minutes NW of me. Went to school in Gadsden

Would be fun to meet


----------



## Jan1975

Happy birthday to Raya!

AA, sorry about that tough decision w/ Dram. I don't have advice but please know I'm thinking of you!

Ana does have a big canter! That is how Gatsby's is as well and I'm still a little timid about it.


----------



## greentree

We stopped in Cuba to visit cousin Charles. We are taking 20 up.


----------



## Jan1975

Tonight I did some shopping for my son's horse show. I ended up buying him a couple of different show coats on Amazon because of the free shipping/returns. If nothing else, I can see what size he wears & send them all back. The show isn't until May 22 but they will probably have to be altered as he's a bean pole. :lol:

Do y'all think a men's tie is fine or are boys' ties different? My DH has a million ties. Do I need another tie? So little of it will show... I know nothing of showing horses English style. 

He's going to be so freakin' cute. 

We went to see Gatsby tonight and the barn was hopping. We stood around and chatted longer than we road. :lol: Super fun though.


----------



## Happy Place

Jan he needs his own tie. It will be way too long and wide for him!

Celeste that puppy is the cutest! There are 4 of that breed at our farm. Love them!

Still can't "like". How do you switch to classic view?

Been swamped at work. I've been riding and doing ground work. Yesterday it rained all day so I went home after work and took a 2 hour nap LOL. Today I have to go home for the dogs, back to the barn, then back to work for our school Olympics.

I made a commitment to take Timmy camping May 20. Hope I have my new saddle by then. Practicing tying a highline. sTill looking for a trailer to borrow for the trip!

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Happy Place

TADA! Found the classic button :runninghorse2:


----------



## SwissMiss

Good morning y'all.
Was baking a birthday cake for DS last night and was finally done at 1:30:eek_color: Needless to say there isn't enough coffee around to get me completely awake :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all,
Had a whole post ready last night and then it disappeared!! Grrr.....! So then I got grumpy and went to bed. LOL

Not sure I like the new look, can't like stuff!

AA, you will make whatever decision is best to with Dram. I wish he was here, then he could be a paddock puff with my two! 

Swiss, I think you might need a cat nap! Coffee can only do so much...

Frlsgirl, I thought Ana's canter wasn't too bad. But Boston's is shockingly bad! Must try to get a vid of him cantering in the paddock and show you all. Has the nutty boarder done anything else? 

Happy, the camp sounds fun. Is a highline when they tie a rope between trees at about head height and then tie the horses to it? It's not something I've tried. What are its advantages?

Have the horse chiro coming tomorrow for the first time. Will be interesting! Hoping he can get Boston less stiff and make him more willing under saddle. Rose....well, I just hope she lets him touch her....she is not fond of strangers, particularly men. But I watched him treat a friend's horses back in January and I was impressed with both his results and his manner with the horses, so I'm hopeful!


----------



## frlsgirl

VickiRose said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Frlsgirl, I thought Ana's canter wasn't too bad. But Boston's is shockingly bad! Must try to get a vid of him cantering in the paddock and show you all. Has the nutty boarder done anything else?
> 
> 
> Have the horse chiro coming tomorrow for the first time. Will be interesting! Hoping he can get Boston less stiff and make him more willing under saddle. Rose....well, I just hope she lets him touch her....she is not fond of strangers, particularly men. But I watched him treat a friend's horses back in January and I was impressed with both his results and his manner with the horses, so I'm hopeful!


No news on nutty boarder; hopefully I won't run into her this weekend. 

Actually the chiro has helped with Ana's canter; if Boston's canter is really rough it could be related to sacroiliac joint; hopefully the chiro can help you fix that; you will have to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy, thanks for the info, I'll get him a tie! You have sure been busy. What kind of Olympics are you having at school? 

Swiss, you are officially mom of the year!! I'm sure he loved it!

VR, I hope the horse chiro goes well. 

Anna, I'm glad you haven't seen the nutty boarder. 

Nothing new going on here. I'm about to go to a meeting. I was instructed to bring a bottle of wine and an appetizer to share. Can't be all bad, right?  Be best part is it's school affiliated. :lol:


----------



## Eole

Cityslicker: the picture of your daughter on the beautiful poney and pink kit: what an adorable pair!  

Celeste: omg the border collie puppy is so cute. I've got puppy fever, please post more pictures.:loveshower:

HP, I find it great that you commited to camping without having all figured out. I never high-lined. I'm considering a hi-tie on my trailer, wich is a similar principle, but of course you need to camp at the trailer. I have panels for overnight, light enough I can put up the corral myself.

Vicki, I know your frustration losing a post, I lost a long one recently. Was too upset to write it again.:-x Glad you are back. Nice pic in Sydney (you are too young to be on this thread, you cheater.  ) Hope Rose behave well with the chiro. Massage, chiro, personal trainers... what won't we do to keep our horses healthy and happy.  (while us owners limp around and pop a couple Advil to keep going...)

AA and Greentree: did you meet? That would be fun. 

Swiss: any pic of the cake masterpiece? Is his B-day today?

Jan: I'm glad your are back to Jan. Calling you old, OTTB, Olyo etc just didn't work well. You are Jan. 

I had days off work this week, but today being a rainy day, I spent the day in the hospital doing paperwork. Then running errands.
I'll be taking my lovely 13yo niece to a new pony club for a lesson on Monday. She takes pony club lessons spring and fall and the place she used to go has become a real dump. Last time I took her, the pony was ankle deep in manure, mane and tail tangled with burrs beyond saving and tack held with bale twine.:icon_rolleyes: What kind of example and standards are they giving those kids? So I convinced my brother to move to a different stable.


----------



## Eole

I did ride yesterday. It was Alizé's turn. Under an hour, some trot and a short canter. The treeless was a success for her: moving well and stayed in place. I felt bumps under my thighs and can't imagine trotting any longer. I'll see how I can modify this again. 

Alizé was stiff on a hind going downhill on the way home. I think it's the same issue as last fall. Vet will be coming soon for shots, hoping to have some explanation for this. I'm keeping her trained for my niece to join me on trail. She takes great care of her little riders.


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> Celeste: omg the border collie puppy is so cute. I've got puppy fever, please post more pictures.:loveshower:


Just so you will feel better and think before getting a puppy, she only visited my house for two hours. She chewed shoes, bit noses (attached to people), knocked over things, and took a dump on the floor.

She was really cute once she got tired though.


----------



## Eole

Thanks for the reality check.  Still absolutely adorable.


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, sometimes I think I live on Advil... Glad you got a ride in. 
And I'm not too young, I'm 41 next month  It was a flattering pic! 

Jan, that sounds like my sort of meeting..

Celeste, okay you can keep the puppy...not a fan of cleaning up poop no matter how cute the puppy is

Frlsgirl, I've tried to attach a short vid of Boston trying to canter, but it's not very good. Really hope the chiro can help him. He is so bouncy that I've only ridden him in canter for two or three strides!

Busy morning here, hubby took the kids to camp and fish overnight, so I've got everyone's morning chores to do. Fed the trout (we grow them commercially on a small scale) fed the calf, fed the chooks and let them out of the pen to roam, fed the horses and the cats. Then helped FIL feed hay to the cows and sheep. Then we had to use the tractor and "hip lifters" to stand a cow up that has injured herself and can't get up on her own. (Hopefully temporarily) Then put hay and water for that cow, to save her trying to walk anywhere! Now house work while I wait for the chiro


----------



## VickiRose

Hmmm....vid won't attach.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Hmmm....vid won't attach.


Post it to YouTube then copy and paste the link. May be a better way, but that works for me. 

Read everyone's posts but too tired to comment. G'night all :wave:


----------



## Jan1975

Nathalie, that pony club sounds bad! I'm glad you convinced your brother to switch.

VR, I hope that cow will be okay!!  Poor thing. 

I'm back from the meeting (just got home at 11:15 p.m.). Was super nice--sat by an outdoor fire pit and sipped wine all night. Too much wine though...currently drinking some water to avoid waking up with a headache! :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Maybe, just maybe this try will post..

Been reading posts but can't even find a like button on the mobile version. DH and I are still at the ride - he is currently out in the rain riding the 55 with Sultan. I am not sorry to be hiding inside the dry LQ!

Will post a full story, with pics and helmetcam, when I get home, but for now let me post our completion selfie (which is hopefully attached) from yesterday!


----------



## greentree

We are still wandering through the USA....


----------



## Happy Place

My post got eaten. Here is the short version.

High Line is between two trees or posts. It's really my only option at this site.

I've seen the Hi Tie for trailers. If you have panels, why buy that as well?

The olympics are fun games between the staff and kids. We played basketball, sideline soccer, dodge ball, musical chairs and an obstacle course...all in 2 hours. Good fun!

The chiro really helped Timmy. He was locked up in his pelvis and now moves much more freely. 

Not sure what is wrong with me. I took a 2 hour nap on Thursday, didn't sleep well Friday night (heart burn and dealing with stupid cpap machine), took a 3 hour nap yesterday and am already feeling like a nap will happen today. :icon_rolleyes: Just really worn out. Yes, I am taking my vitamins!

It's lovely out today, I just don't know if I will get out to ride. Monday for sure though.

Haven't sold the saddle yet. Found a couple on ebay that would work for me. It would save me at least $100 ($200 when compared to the model I really want). I really want the wintec 500 AP. Ebay has 2 wintec 250 AP at darn good prices. Do I hold out and get what I really want or save the cash. The 500 comes in brown, 250 black only. 500 also has optional thigh blocks and riser shims. Don't think I will need the shims and the thigh blocks are nice but not necessary. What would you do?


----------



## greentree

Trust me, I am pushing the like button....

Celeste, LOVE the completion shot!!

HP, I prefer a saddle that allows my leg to move a bit, so I say the thigh blocks are not worth paying for...glad the chiro made Timmy feel better!

AA, I am so sorry to miss you! I do not get PMs on my phone, And my iPad was buried in the trunk. We stayed in Gadsden, but we did not get there until midnight. We stopped in Chattanooga to "See Rock City", and decided to stay there. We had lost track of days, and did not realize we were winding up in Gatlinburg on the weekend...no hotel rooms available. We managed to get the very last room at the hotel in Chatt.....

we headed to downtown for dinner, and there was a group of "Art Cars" there, several from Houston. They were such a wonderful group, and DH wanted car pictures, but his phone was dead, so we went back to the gathering spot in the morning, and had so much FUN there! It was hard to leave, but we drug ourselves away to head up the scenic route back into KY.....

So we STILL have not been to the Smokies, but that's OK....we are home, and had a GREAT trip. It only would have been better to get to meet up with AA!


----------



## greentree

Nathalie, I had missed your post about the PC....gosh, that is what PC is ABOUT...proper horse care! Hope the new barn is better.

When I ride Gavotte in my BMSS, she feels SQUARE....about mid thigh there is a ridge, then your leg dangles from there! It was hilarious the first time I did it.....


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Wow, it feels like I've entered the twilight zone on here with the new format. My MacBook and farmer internet are not liking it at all...

AA - I am so sorry to hear about your dilemma with Dram. Could you possibly advertise him to go somewhere as a companion horse?

Happy - my advice is to wait for the saddle you really want and that fits you well. How about getting a bareback pad to ride on in between? Lots of ladies at the barn who haven't found the perfect saddle yet are using them and loving how the bareback pads are improving their seat and balance. I use one at home on Koolio and Sam to develop a better seat and to keep them ridden a little "lighter" as they are in the earlier stages of conditioning. I use a pad without stirrups but it has just enough cushioning to be a little grippy and comfortable.

I'd love to comment on everything, but having trouble reading it all with a glitchy computer...

Yesterday was the Mane Event in Red Deer which is 1 1/2 hours south of us. (I guess like Horse Congress?) My GF and I drove down to do a bit of shopping and watch a few sessions. This year they featured Pat Parelli. I didn't see him, but everyone was pretty excited about him being there. I did catch a bit of Patrick King and Warwick Schiller. Both were good but doing mainly novice stuff. I would have liked to see some of the advanced riders doing clinics or demos, especially in dressage. We also saw a demo for the mounted pony games. Woohoo, I have to try that with Himmy!! 
As far as shopping, I found some stirrup wedges and an anatomic girth for Himmy. We saw lots of stuff and lots of people, but found we didn't really need a whole lot. It was a fun day of horses and shopping, but I have to say I am glad to be home with my own horses.

It is cold here today so I won't ride at home but will go out to ride Himmy. She is coming home next weekend and I'm switching to haul in lessons after that, so I plan to get the most out of my last week of having a beautiful heated indoor arena to ride in.

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## greentree

Have fun shopping, blue! My niece has this same problem! 

I got all the horses in, out of the horse fly hell, and groomed my sweet Abby and a few others. I had a cute picture, but my phone will not email out again. I had it fixed, but do not remember what I did......

The dirt guy is dumping on Sunday...strange, but it is OK. The arena looks FULL to me!


----------



## Eole

*Greentree*, sounds like a week end of adventures and freedom.

*AA*, how are you? How is Dram's feet, any better? Not an easy situation. He looks so nice, I'm surprised you can't find a home for him. 

*Happy*. I personally don't like blocks of any kind. I removed the velcroed knee blocks on mine. I'd rather place my legs myself than be forced into position by a saddle.
I want the Hi-tie for short trips. I travel alone and setting up the corral on/off the trailer and on site is more hard work. I'm a bit worried about risk of leg caught and rope burns with high lining and Hi-ties. 

*Koolio*, what anatomic girth did you get? I'm trying the Total Saddle Fit, new model with center elastic and neoprene lining. So far so good. I can imagine the fun you'd have doing pony games with Himmy. 
Oh, you can go back to classic forum view. (bottom left of page)

*Jan*, you have job meetings causing hangovers? Nice job. 

So, rode Buttercup yesterday and for the first time, she refused to move on the way out the gate. She was so forward all year last season, I'm a bit puzzled. It felt like an eternity, but after a few minutes she went and was fine after. I decided to ride her again today to make sure it doesn't become a habit. I took a crop in case, but didn't need it. She froze again, but not for long. We dealt with a few cars, an agressive husky and ice. She's a star.  I also started to ride one handed on long reins, just from seat and she's amazing. She was trained with constant hand/bit contact so I expected her to rush, but she didn't.

I'm alone this week, DH is gone for a training. I'll be busy between horses and job. A pic or muddy horses in the paddock. Notice the LACK of white stuff.


----------



## VickiRose

I gave in and swapped back to Classic style. I need my Like button!

Chiro came on Saturday. Rose was surprisingly accepting of the whole process, she panicked a bit when he started, but settled down when she realised it felt good. She had her neck and shoulders worked on. Boston had his hips and pelvis worked on. They both seem much happier, but will have to wait and see about riding because its been pouring rain here.

Hope the weather is better in a few weeks time. We have our annual endurance ride in town. NOT that I'm riding, but I volunteer and so does DD. Looks like we will be manning the ride desk this year. We were going to be at a checkpoint, but they had lots of volunteers for that, and at least if we are back at base DD can help with other stuff too if she gets bored.

Happy, I'd wait and get the saddle you want.

Koolio, Mane event sounds fun

Eole, nice pic!


----------



## Jan1975

Cute pic, Phantom! Can't wait to hear the full report. 

Happy, those Olympics sound fun for the kids. I hate doing those things at work but the kids always love it!

Greentree, glad you're back and that you had a fun trip!

Koolio, that event sounds fun! 

Eole, congrats on the dry paddock. :lol: This sure has been a never-ending winter!! Glad Buttercup was better about going out the 2nd time. 

VR, so cool that you have an endurance event right in your town!

I spent a lot of time at the barn the past 2 days. The weather was just amazing--sunny, not humid, and in the 60's and 70's. On Saturday everyone kept hanging around after their lessons, and we just had a little social event. :lol: Also, my hubby finished our patio and fence that the tree trimmers destroyed. I worked on some of the raised beds, but weeding out the one with the raspberries alone took eons. I should have done more prep work last fall. Now I'm paying for it! Hopefully we'll get the rest of the garden work done next weekend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Worked some extra this weekend, so not a whole lot going on here. 

*Jan*: Yes get him his own tie. Bring bottle of wine to meeting? WOW. Nice to just hang out sometimes at the barn, perks of boarding. 

*Phantom*: Congrats on Phin's first completion!! Eagerly awaiting the full story. Hope your DH had a great ride too! 

*Eole*: Glad you niece has changed barns for pony club. Pony Club is all about teaching kids responsibility, so really wonder about the previous place. 

Good you got some rides in. Pictures look wonderful! The roads looks really muddy on your ride with Alize. Buttercup may not have wanted to leave her buddies, but seems like she did well overall. 

*VickiRose*: I wish I could send you Dram too. He is not a bad horse, just can't seem to deal with my environment. 

Good the chiropractor was a help. You do look too young for this group, but so happy to have you here 

*Koolio*: I know spring is here to stay when you move your horse (Himmy this year) back home. Hope she takes to trailering again without issue. 

*Happy*: Hold out for the saddle you want that fits. There is a reason stuff is cheaper...Personally I only like the Pro Wintec or the Isabell ones. 

*Swiss*: Cake at 1:30 am? You are an awesome momma! Hope your DS had a wonderful birthday! 

*Greentree*: Random wandering around is rather fun! So sorry we weren't able to meet, maybe next time. Got any pictures?? 

Celeste, Ellen, TWalker, and everyone else :wave:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Phantom* yay for Phin's first completion  Love the pic! Can't wait to hear the full story!

*Vicki* good to hear the horses enjoyed their chiro appointment. 

*Eole*, yay for the rides and the snow disappearing!!! Love the pictures! Hope the vet can figures out the reason for Alize's stiffness going downhill!

*Greentree* road trip sounds like fun! I never liked them until we moved to the US - so much to see! Now I could even envision me seeking out my HF friends 

*Koolio* the Red Mane Event sounds like fun! I always liked Expos, but haven't been to one in years... Don't know if I could resist the shopping, though :wink:

*Happy* can't really give you saddle advice, except getting what you _really_ want, as long as it is doable financially... A good saddle should last a loooong time (says the person who bought a saddle which is probably as old as herself :wink

*Jan* work events that include wine, plenty of barn time and gardening??? Sounds like you had a great time! 

*Anita* sorry to hear you were buried at work :sad:

will post this part before it disappears...


----------



## Happy Place

First chance to ride after work since Friday. It was beautiful all weekend. We are expecting heavy storms this afternoon. :icon_rolleyes:figures. I'm holding off on the saddle. I have my coach's to borrow and there is always bareback.

We went to MIL to mow her lawn last night. I hooked the trailer up by myself with no problems yay me! Have to drive the mower through her garage to get the backyard done. I opened the doors and there sat all her yard furniture. So we got that all moved. Whew. Didn't get home until nearly 10. Dog peed in the house so I scrubbed that. Too tired for dinner. Not a fun end to the weekend.


----------



## SwissMiss

DS' birthday was fun. They had a field trip close to where I work, so DH and I decided to surprise him there with the cake (hence my frantic attempt to make cake for about 30 people after the kiddos were in bed :eek_color. We are still Swiss at heart and don't want to start those elaborate birthday parties lots of people throw for their kiddos, so this was a nice compromise to celebrate his special day. DS was thrilled, that is all that counts!

Had some sorely needed horse-time yesterday and I am so proud of my little pony . Tied her for the first time in cross-ties for grooming (hitching post is still ant-infested) and she did _really_ well. A bit nervous, but she calmed down pretty soon and stood mannerly  Then we did groundwork in the arena, getting her used to the longe whip, dragging that whip all over her wile walking, and leading from the right side. Initially she was all "OMG, what ARE you doing with me????" snorting, huffing and prancing, and looking like a crazy hot horse, but she calmed down amazingly quick Slowly she is learning that the arena is not too bad of a place.
She even started to learn to sidepass! Just a step or two, but that from a horse who has _no_ idea about leg cues (aside from squeezing means "go"), I'm really pleased!

Have a wonderful day y'all:wave:


----------



## frlsgirl

I'll have to catch up with everyone later, but wanted to say hello and leave you with a Monday morning giggle; here is how I found the barn cat, after a wild night of catnip and booze:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Gave up and went back to classic format when I realized the 'like' button wouldn't work even on my comp in the new format. What the heck is that?! No wonder I am so resistant to change! :wink:

*AA*: sorry to hear you are struggling about what to do with Dram. that is truly a heart breaking decision. 

*HP*: good luck on the saddle search. I don't care for knee or thigh blocks, but perhaps would feel differently if they were moveable. def get what you WANT as best you can within your budget as who the heck wants to be saddle shopping again in a few weeks?

*greentree*: can't believe how the bugs have exploded in the last few days. no horseflies here yet, but its apparently going to be the season of the gnat again. ugh. 

*Eole*: sounds like Buttercup is hitting the teenager phase and starting to test her boundaries. gotta love a mare! very exciting to be able to see ground in your pics!

*Vicki*: hope the chiro was what the horses needed. did he also work on you?! :wink: take lots of pics at your endurance event. maybe next year you can be riding in it.

*Jan*: glad to see you are no longer Old, though odd that name changes aren't allowed. glad you were at the barn so much, but where are the pics?!

*SM*: frantic cake making sounds very stressful, but if DS loved it, that is what matters. Raya sounds like so much fun. you are also negligent in your pic duty!!

*fg*: lovely orange kitty! hope you have been enjoying your barn time without the crazy lady

*ellen*: did i miss pics of you and peaches riding adventures? i can't wait to hear about it.

*MR*, *NM*, *Celeste*, *Rick*, and everyone else: :wave:



I have been buried in laundry and cleaning and now need to get out to mow before the rain comes in. Hope to get my story up later!


----------



## Happy Place

Had a great ride today. Timmy is starting to use himself better and his trot is definitely more comfortable! Got a great forward walk from him and it really loosened my back. His canter is another story. Still very short, choppy strides, but it will come. Time and wet saddle pads.


----------



## Blue

Happy, I was working with a trainer with our big Dutch. For those that don't remember, 17.2 h grade paint. Nice as can be, but basically lazy. His lope was so bad it sent me to the chiropractor more than once. Here's what she told me to do. It was hard, but worked!

Lope figure 8s. Tighter and tighter. It's just as uncomfortable for them as it is for us to have a crappy lope. It only took about 20 minutes and he was trying harder and cross firing less.

Took a couple refresher lessons but huge difference

Still was sore for a couple days after that!


----------



## greentree

Not much went on here today. I am thinking about telling Mary that I want to work with the horses by myself. I probably can't do that.....but she was not over for months, and I got more work done with the horses. I get up and get the stalls cleaned early, before I put the horses in, and it gets hot. So, by the time she gets here, the work is done. Then we saddle up and ride, and usually before we get another pair out, she looks at her phone and says her DM needs her to do something.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy, I think it's wise to hold off on a saddle until you find JUST what you want, especially if you have one you can borrow. Glad you had a good ride!

Fearless, that cat picture! :rofl:

Swiss, yay for a GREAT session w/ Raya! 

Greentree, I forgot who Mary is. Is that a relative or assistant? 

Blue, that figure 8 exercise sounds interesting. I'm still working on actually riding a figure 8 at the canter. :lol:

Okay here are some pics (be careful what you wish for; I take lots of pics):

Here's G in the cross ties. Super exciting, I know.









On Saturday after his lesson, my son took G out for some grass. His normal paddock is dry, although they've just started using the pastures for turnout. I am guessing they were letting them get established or something. 









After my lesson yesterday, it was hot and we were both soaked. I gave him a bath and then let him dry off in the sunshine.









There were a few flies bugging him already, so I put on his fly sheet to see how it fits. It is supposed to be longer on the legs to help keep more flies off









And also here's a pic of my marshmallow because who doesn't love a good toasted marshmallow? 









Today we had a truckload of mulch delivered and we spread about half of it. I also trimmed our crabapple trees and picked up sticks, then I decided to burn them. Since I had a fire going, I sat outside by myself after the kids went to bed and stargazed. It was so relaxing!


----------



## greentree

Jan, that sounds like a wonderful evening!

I did not finish my post...sorry. DH had seen a horrible accident yesterday, and I wanted to watch it on the news, then forgot to come back....oops.

Mary lunged Alaska, and I long lined Adagio in the harness yesterday. We were fine until the horseflies ATTACKED. They are vicious this year. We gave up the fight(both of the mares were kicking straight up at them), and got Abby out to groom. I know I am prejudiced, but this is the smartest little horse that I have ever worked. I did not work with her much before she was weaned, besides petting. 
Her back feet needed trimming(did her fronts last week), and I was dreading it. 

So I pick her fronts, and ask for the back. She lifts it, I let go. Lift it again. Get the nippers, ask her to lift it, slowly walk back a little, rest it on my leg, and nip the long toe off. Put it down. Do the other side. 
Come back, lift it, nip the heels on side # 1. Repeat on side 2. She just stands in the barn aisle ground tied. (Mary held her while I did her feet, though). 

Makes me want to repeat the breeding......

Then after lunch, I put another coat of white on the front porch rail. Last week while weeding I had noticed some spots that I had missed, or I had run out of paint. I only have two little spots left that I need the ladder to reach!

We are going to get the neighbor's free horses this morning, then it is supposed to rain most of the week. 

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## SwissMiss

*fearless* that cat will have a bad hangover 

*Jan* yes cross ties are exciting :wink: Otherwise I wouldn't write about them, right???:think: Pictures are great and Gatsby is such a handsome boy!

*Blue* wow, I never realized that Dutch is so tall! I can imagine that loping those figure 8s was hard work for both of you :bowwdown:

*Phantom* laundry and stuff ? :sad: But I agree, it has to get done...

*greentree* Abby sounds like such a good filly!

Have a good day y'all!:wave:


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Not much went on here today. I am thinking about telling Mary that I want to work with the horses by myself. I probably can't do that.....but she was not over for months, and I got more work done with the horses. I get up and get the stalls cleaned early, before I put the horses in, and it gets hot. So, by the time she gets here, the work is done. Then we saddle up and ride, and usually before we get another pair out, she looks at her phone and says her DM needs her to do something.


So she doesn't show up to clean, but only to ride? That's crazy..........

*“Though this be madness, yet there is method in it.” 

¯ William Shakespeare, Hamlet *


----------



## Blue

*Celeste* I was thinking the same thing, but not sure it's crazy. Crazy, like a fox maybe!

Yeah, the figure eights are work on a horse with a bad lope or even a trot, but the principal is that they have to work HARDER to do it wrong than they do to do it right. Doesn't usually take long before they stumble a few times and realize if they stride right and change leads it's more comfortable for them too.

*Jan* that fly sheet looks good. I was thinking about getting one for old Bart this year. I found one on sale but even though it's his size it fits tight and short. If it's longer like yours do the flies get underneath and trapped?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: Raya is adorable! Such a sweet face  Cannot believe that is the same horse with the winning mare glare! 

*Jan*: Gatsby is looking splendid! Love the big blue sheet; what kind is it? 

Love stargazing; so relaxing. That toasted marshmallow looks delicious mmm

The picture of your DS and Gatsby. Well, feels almost like intruding on a private moment. Brought tears to my eyes...

*Greentree*: Never a dull moment at your stables! Did more hot dirt arrive Sunday? 

Mary only shows up to ride? Smart girl :wink: Good to have a balance of alone time and riding buddy I think. Would love to live by you, I would show up to clean stalls 

Can't wait to see these "free" horses. 

Yeah Abby!!

*Blue*: figure 8's are great to teach bend too. Some arena work is good for all horses, IMO.

*Happy*: Isn't it just thrilling to have your own horse to ride? If I can ever figure out what to do with Dram, will have that Wintec Pro Dressage available. 17.5" with CAIR and adjustable gullet. Very comfy. 

*Phantom*: PM'd you

Going to toss dinner in the crock pot then heading into work again. We are full and short staffed right now. Always happens this time of year and lasts until fall when the new (May) graduates get off orientation. Had 6 post op patients myself yesterday, when there was a total of 8. Not a good Monday :sad:


----------



## Blue

*Anita* Just couldn't "like" your post. So sorry you're so short staffed. I've seen first hand how hard it is on you. I've been the patient when there was only one nurse for countless patients and tasks. By the end of the shift that poor girls was a rodeo trying to hold it together. Thank goodness that you are there though. Kudos


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Tuesday everyone! 

*Jan* – I can’t get over how handsome Gatsby is; and he seems like a kind and patient soul; in other words, the total package!

*Phantom* – love the selfie.

*Vicki* – glad the chiro visit went well. If you figure out how to load the canter video, I would love to see it. I’ve been putting all my videos on YouTube and then I just paste the link.

*Eole* – happy to see you are finally thawing out; I always love the first snow of the season but then a week later, I’m tired of it and ready for it to be gone.

*Greentree* – that Mary sure is clever; you do all the work and she just rides

*Blue* - I do a ton of trot figure 8s with Ana; it really helps with balance; cantering is still a bit of an event with us so figure 8s are out of the question for now.

*Anita* – yikes, all work and no play makes for a not so much fun day.

*Swiss* – yay on progress with pony! I love how dramatic mares can be; at first they are all like “who authorized this injustice?” and five minutes later, they are like “Oh, is that all?”

*Happy* – I’m right there with you; lots of time and wet saddle pads for us too!


Not much going on here. No sign of crazy boarder, so yay for me. Regarding the cat and the beer bottles, the BO owns a Frisian and they have trouble sweating so she puts Guinness in his feed. She usually keeps the bottles neatly organized in the cardboard carrier but Zeus the Great Pyrenees, grabbed the whole six pack and ran off with it destroying the cardboard in the process and littering the parking lot with beer bottles. So she had them neatly placed on the feed barrel until the cat decided to take a nap there.


I had a fun solo trail ride with Ana on Friday followed by a party lesson Saturday. We did a lot of cantering and I’m finally figuring out a way to sit through it without feeling like I’m going to fall off or needing back surgery afterwards. :gallop:

Someone took a not so flattering picture of us at the lesson where you can clearly see the stack of fat rolls around my middle :x; I had already committed to the 30 day Betty Rocker Make-your-fat-Cry fitness challenge and after seeing the picture I also joined the clean eating program challenge. Needless to say I’m pretty miserable as I’m going through ketosis right now; but I should start to feel better later this week.


----------



## Blue

Friesians have trouble sweating? Beer helps?


----------



## frlsgirl

Blue said:


> Friesians have trouble sweating? Beer helps?


https://equineprogressive.wordpress.com/2010/03/30/guinness-is-good-for-horses/


----------



## Blue

Interesting! Thank you.


----------



## frlsgirl

Blue said:


> Interesting! Thank you.


I didn't know that either until the BO told me about it; I guess the Oklahoma heat and humidity is really tough on draft type breeds; especially ones that originated in much cooler climates such as Frisians.


----------



## frlsgirl

I forgot, I do have some news...."Forecasters predict that severe weather with the potential to produce high winds and large hail will strike the Tulsa area tonight. Wind gusts exceeding 80 mph are possible in the storm, as well as baseball-size hail. There is a slight risk of tornadoes, according to the National Weather Service."


I'm sure glad I have Ana on stall boarding now; it won't help her in a tornado but at least she won't get pelleted with baseball sized hail. :eek_color:


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Friesians have trouble sweating? Beer helps?


Yep, my friend uses beer as well when his horses have trouble sweating.
Works like a charm most of the time...
Except, one of his mares got really mean while she got the beer - stop the beer and she would go back to her normal self (as normal as it gets for a mare :twisted


----------



## frlsgirl

SwissMiss said:


> Yep, my friend uses beer as well when his horses have trouble sweating.
> Works like a charm most of the time...
> Except, one of his mares got really mean while she got the beer - stop the beer and she would go back to her normal self (as normal as it gets for a mare :twisted


Like an angry drunk? Sorry couldn't help myself! :cheers:


----------



## Blue

SwissMiss said:


> Yep, my friend uses beer as well when his horses have trouble sweating.
> Works like a charm most of the time...
> Except, one of his mares got really mean while she got the beer - stop the beer and she would go back to her normal self (as normal as it gets for a mare :twisted


:rofl: We all know someone that just shouldn't drink!


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> Like an angry drunk? Sorry couldn't help myself! :cheers:





Blue said:


> :rofl: We all know someone that just shouldn't drink!


Exactly! But honestly, that mare got really _mean_. And that after ONE beer a day :confused_color:


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
its been a stressful year 
hubby has been ill and I have been busy 
I walk my sisters dog everyday for a couple of hours 

I am back to riding talking lessons and trail riding


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, I think horseflies are the work of the devil. If someone knows their benefit on this earth, please tell me! Sorry they attacked you! Abby sounds like an exceptional horse! 

Swiss, love that pic of Raya! Her face is so cute and sweet (even if she isn't always :lol: )

Anita, thanks for the kind words about my pics! My son does really enjoy hanging out with Gatsby. 

Blue and Anita, that's a mosquito mesh fly sheet from Schneider's. Mosquito Mesh VTEK® Wither Relief Bellyband Fly Sheet in Mosquito Mesh Fly Sheets at Schneider Saddlery I did a LOT of reading about fly sheets and for every good review there is a bad one. It was really hard to choose. I ended up w/ this one because people reviewing said the longer length kept the flies off the upper legs better. Based on how it looks in their pic vs. mine, I may need to tighten the belly band more. The flies are not going to be able to get between the horse & the sheet where there is contact, as the sheet is too heavy I think. They could probably still bite his belly. I'll see! 

Fearless, good luck w/ the clean eating! I've been wanting to do that, too, not so much for weight loss but for health, but oh sugar. I just love it and it is truly addicting! Let me know your secrets for success! Funny about the beer & sweat...write that down as a new thing I learned here. :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: Gatsby is so handsome! that marshmallow was perfectly cooked - yum.

*greentree*: agree that Mary is crazy like a fox in terms of only showing up to ride.. but can see how that would get old for you very fast. I also wish you were closer, as I would be happy to clean stalls in exchange for learning to drive, etc. a no-brainer imo!

*AA*: hope you get a break at work soon. got your PM and passed the message along.

*fg*: glad you had some good saddle time, but not liking you feeling negative about your weight. sounds like you are doing a keto diet? i have a couple friends that swear by that, but I like my carbs too much. hope your keto flu passes quickly. also hope the weather cute you a break as that forecast is scary.

*CW*: glad you are back to riding. look forward to getting to you know, as you were gone from the old thread before I joined.

*SM*: i know, imagine silly things like laundry being more important than my ride story. but here it finally is!



I hadn't been sure the ride was going to happen at all for me, as I wound up with a nasty fever (102.8) Wednesday night. Went to bed knowing I could never go to a ride like that. Luckily, the fever broke during the night, so while I felt very weak and like someone had beaten me with a stick, my temp was normal.

We arrived at camp and found ourselves a spot and set up the pens. My friend Linda was going to be riding with us to see how her horse Hunter and Phin would do. We set up 3 pens in a big L shape, with Hunter and Phin side by side on the short side and a single, bigger pen for Sultan and George on the long side, with our rigs on either side.

I spent a good part of the day napping, though did get the boys braided and vetted in between naps. The plan was Phin, George, and Hunter in the 30 on Friday and then Sultan (with DH) in the 55 on Saturday. If George was a pill during the ride Friday (which we expected him to be), I would take him in the 30 again on Saturday.











The weather on Friday was calling for showers from overnight throughout the day, so we were pleased when rain did not awaken us overnight, nor was it raining when we tacked up. Nothing is more miserable than taking up in the rain!











It didn't take long for the showers to start, though it was never a heavy rain. These trails are known for being steep and often rocky, so we took it very easy for the first loop (10 miles), especially with the rain making things damp. The rain was never constant though, so I played the coat on, coat off game (it was about 65F). 






































We got into the first stop, which was more of a safety check than a hold. We pulsed in, the horse trotted to check for lameness, then we had to wait for 10 minutes before going out for the next loop. Phin was more than happy to eat and drink at the stop, but George was all over the place. He is often race-brained, so we had been hoping the very mellow pace would get him settled. Unfortunately, it just seemed to crank him up tighter. :icon_rolleyes:

The second loop was 12.5 miles in a lollipop out from the vet check spot. It had some nice fire road you could move out on to start, then the rocky climbing began. Eventually you hit the ridge top, followed that a bit, then dropped back down to the fire road back to the check. Phin doesn't yet have the big power trot to get up the hills like the more experienced horses, but he was content to jog along at his own pace. George finally settled down, which was a big relief.




















We got back into the hold area and everyone vetted through easily. The horses were happily chowing down as we started to put the tack back on (this vet check required tack to be removed). As DH went to throw the saddle back on, George postured and peed - dark. We were all horrified. Dark pee means but one thing: muscle damage! DH went down to talk to the vet while I started palpating George's hindquarters and then everywhere else, looking for the cramping. I couldn't find a single even vaguely tight muscle and George was bright-eyed and acting normally.. but dark pee doesn't lie. George was trailered back to camp to be checked out by the treatment vet.

I wasn't sure what to expect from Phin when George left.. but he barely lifted his head from the bucket. I am sure having Hunter still there was a big help, too. Phin continued to eat and drink the entire hold, even being held by a strange man! I couldn't have asked for a better experience for him (though of course would rather not have had an issue with George).












Linda and I headed out on the last loop knowing we were rather tight on time. We simply had to pick up the pace or we would be overtime. Luckily, the last loop is almost all forest service road.. so we boogied.

That loop flew by, as we did a lot of it at a canter! We also passed quite a few people We arrived at the finish line and got our cards written on, but for LDs you aren't finished until you meet pulse criteria. We walked the 100 yards from the finish line to the vet area, pulled tack, and pulsed in! 







In the end, we tied for 7th. The top 10 was just icing on the cake, as I had totally expected to turtle (finish last) and only wanted the completion. We took Phin and Hunter back to the pens, let them get a good roll and then poulticed legs.











I was pleased that Phin was able to relax in his pen. He called for George and Sultan (who were both over at the treatment vet's trailer), but was more than happy to stand and eat his hay. He called just as much to the horses being trotted out on the other side of his pen! [Like his mother, he just seems to be a talker in general. :wink:]

I went over to check on George and found the treatment vet just finishing. She had not expected a tie up episode with how he presented, but the blood machine confirmed it. Everything else (electrolytes, kidney and liver values, etc) was fine, but his muscle enzymes were off the scale. He got a bunch of IV fluids and some IV DMSO and never for a moment acted like anything was wrong.

It started raining overnight (despite the originally clear forecast) and things were thoroughly soaked by the time we got up. Poor DH had to tack up in the rain and it showed no signs of stopping as he started. I was not sorry to not be riding and hide in the trailer watching the boys out the window until the rain finally subsided a bit after lunch. We got over an inch of rain! DH and Sultan returned in the late afternoon to complete their ride, wet and muddy but successful.

We trailered home on Sunday. The boys ran around like lunatics upon being turned out - sure would have never known we were just a ride except for the numbers on their butts.











Our vet will be out either tomorrow or Thursday for George's followup bloodwork. Fingers crossed those numbers will have dropped back down to normal.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Phantom 
Yes I am the same CW from before 

I am really looking forward to this new adventure


----------



## Jan1975

Phantom, your pics & videos are always so good! Scary about George. The fact that he acted normal the whole time is a good sign, right? I hope the follow up bloodwork is fine.


----------



## Eole

*CW*!!! So glad you're back. 
Sorry about your husband, hope things get better in your life. I'm sure saddle time will help. 
For those "new kids" on this thread, Country Women is the one who started the 40+ community. Forever grateful for this growing family. 

*VickiRose*: hope you share your experience with the endurance event in your town. Would love to know how they are run down there.

*Frls*: that cat!!! :rofl: I get the beer for sweating problem, but a Guiness???? That Friesian has good taste.  If it can be of consolation on the weather front, we are expecting record-breaking cold tonight.

*PH*, I always love your stories. It's actually good news that George never was tight or cramped, you really caught it in time. If he'd peed on trail with no one watching, could have been a worse outcome.

Greentree, you are too kind letting Mary ride and skip chores. And wanting alone time with the horses is totally your right: your barn, your rules. I'd sit down and discuss an agreement with her. Balancing chores and fun, and put limits. It would actually be good for her to learn about give and take.

*AA*, being under staffed is bad. They really squeeze everything out of the ones left on ward, right? Same here, I admire the nurses and what they put up with, between patients and management.

*Ellen*, where's Ellen?
Hello to everyone else. :wave:

Pony Club with my niece yesterday: great lesson. I was the pesky aunt who stuck around all the way.  I even learned a few things. Great coach, excellent horsemanship and insisted on good position and use of seat-legs and hands. So glad I took her out of the other place. Pictures to come.


----------



## Eole

She rode a cute morgan gelding called Pomme (Apple). He was a sweetheart. My brother just called to thank me and said she's ecstatic and have not stopped talking about it since yesterday.

My plan worked :twisted::twisted: I got one niece really infected with the horse-bug.


----------



## greentree

PH, I hope the blood work shows improvement....I had a gelding that just plain tied up, and it was horrible! I will not mention that he was a grey purebred.....why was Sultan at the TV? Phin has quite a powerful hindquarters on him! Sounds like he will be a contender when he finds his stride. Good work! I despise tacking up a wet horse. I have never figured out why!
How I wished we lived closer....you would motivate me to do rides!

Swiss, that is a darling picture of Raya!

CW, welcome BACK!!

We went this morning and got the freemares....they are really darling. Two are a bit underweight, one is a good bit underweight, but not skinny skinny. All three are chestnut with big blazes. Not big animals, but kind of foundation QH looking. Not show horses, but not badly built. They will be happy with this (large) family. A nice step up from the mini and the 11 HH pony for the older girls. 
They are April, Ruby, and Fanny. Fanny was at the fence, and stuck her her over so I could hug her and pet her face. What a sweetie! They all walked right in the trailer, and we had an uneventful ride home. 

I will go over there tomorrow and get a picture with my iPad!


----------



## greentree

OMG...Eole, Pomme looks just like JR!! Congratulations on instigating a new horse niece!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*CountryWoman*: WELCOME BACK!! Thank you for this great thread :thumbsup:

*GreenTree*: Oh, so these are not your free-mares. they sound very cute though. We need pictures! 

*Eole*: Congratulations on assisting your niece to carry on the horse-addiction tradition  Pomme looks adorable! Love Morgans! 

*Fearless*: This Guinness treatment is amazing! Sure beats daily cold hosing three times a day! Very good to know. Is it ok to share with the poor human? :wink:

*Phantom*: Amazing adventure! WOW that Phin is a beauty! So WHITE too, amazing. Very big congratulations on the first completion AND in the TOP TEN :loveshower: 

Praying George is ok, very scary to be asymptomatic. Do you suppose his restlessness earlier was a sign? 

Very glad you are feeling better too. 

*Jan*: Really like that flysheet, especially the belly band. Will be interesting to see how it holds up. They only one that lasts on my herd (esp Chivas) is the Kensington. They are very strong and hold up even with the barbed wire. 

*Swiss*: mare that gets mean after only one beer :rofl:

G'night all, still full at work. Had to move some medicals to other floors so we could make room for more surgery patients. Wonder if this flood will ever end...

Stay safe everyone in the path of storms.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you Anita Ann 

hi everyone 
yes I am back again. I have also lost lots weight also 
I am walking 5-10 miles a day 
I walk my sister's dog 5 days a week 

Hubby is staring to feel better but not 100 % yet 
he went in for testing the doctors are not sure what it is 

I am happy to be back


----------



## Country Woman

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Jan*: Gatsby is so handsome! that marshmallow was perfectly cooked - yum.
> 
> *greentree*: agree that Mary is crazy like a fox in terms of only showing up to ride.. but can see how that would get old for you very fast. I also wish you were closer, as I would be happy to clean stalls in exchange for learning to drive, etc. a no-brainer imo!
> 
> *AA*: hope you get a break at work soon. got your PM and passed the message along.
> 
> *fg*: glad you had some good saddle time, but not liking you feeling negative about your weight. sounds like you are doing a keto diet? i have a couple friends that swear by that, but I like my carbs too much. hope your keto flu passes quickly. also hope the weather cute you a break as that forecast is scary.
> 
> *CW*: glad you are back to riding. look forward to getting to you know, as you were gone from the old thread before I joined.
> 
> *SM*: i know, imagine silly things like laundry being more important than my ride story. but here it finally is!
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't been sure the ride was going to happen at all for me, as I wound up with a nasty fever (102.8) Wednesday night. Went to bed knowing I could never go to a ride like that. Luckily, the fever broke during the night, so while I felt very weak and like someone had beaten me with a stick, my temp was normal.
> 
> We arrived at camp and found ourselves a spot and set up the pens. My friend Linda was going to be riding with us to see how her horse Hunter and Phin would do. We set up 3 pens in a big L shape, with Hunter and Phin side by side on the short side and a single, bigger pen for Sultan and George on the long side, with our rigs on either side.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day napping, though did get the boys braided and vetted in between naps. The plan was Phin, George, and Hunter in the 30 on Friday and then Sultan (with DH) in the 55 on Saturday. If George was a pill during the ride Friday (which we expected him to be), I would take him in the 30 again on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather on Friday was calling for showers from overnight throughout the day, so we were pleased when rain did not awaken us overnight, nor was it raining when we tacked up. Nothing is more miserable than taking up in the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for the showers to start, though it was never a heavy rain. These trails are known for being steep and often rocky, so we took it very easy for the first loop (10 miles), especially with the rain making things damp. The rain was never constant though, so I played the coat on, coat off game (it was about 65F).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got into the first stop, which was more of a safety check than a hold. We pulsed in, the horse trotted to check for lameness, then we had to wait for 10 minutes before going out for the next loop. Phin was more than happy to eat and drink at the stop, but George was all over the place. He is often race-brained, so we had been hoping the very mellow pace would get him settled. Unfortunately, it just seemed to crank him up tighter. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> The second loop was 12.5 miles in a lollipop out from the vet check spot. It had some nice fire road you could move out on to start, then the rocky climbing began. Eventually you hit the ridge top, followed that a bit, then dropped back down to the fire road back to the check. Phin doesn't yet have the big power trot to get up the hills like the more experienced horses, but he was content to jog along at his own pace. George finally settled down, which was a big relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got back into the hold area and everyone vetted through easily. The horses were happily chowing down as we started to put the tack back on (this vet check required tack to be removed). As DH went to throw the saddle back on, George postured and peed - dark. We were all horrified. Dark pee means but one thing: muscle damage! DH went down to talk to the vet while I started palpating George's hindquarters and then everywhere else, looking for the cramping. I couldn't find a single even vaguely tight muscle and George was bright-eyed and acting normally.. but dark pee doesn't lie. George was trailered back to camp to be checked out by the treatment vet.
> 
> I wasn't sure what to expect from Phin when George left.. but he barely lifted his head from the bucket. I am sure having Hunter still there was a big help, too. Phin continued to eat and drink the entire hold, even being held by a strange man! I couldn't have asked for a better experience for him (though of course would rather not have had an issue with George).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda and I headed out on the last loop knowing we were rather tight on time. We simply had to pick up the pace or we would be overtime. Luckily, the last loop is almost all forest service road.. so we boogied.
> 
> That loop flew by, as we did a lot of it at a canter! We also passed quite a few people We arrived at the finish line and got our cards written on, but for LDs you aren't finished until you meet pulse criteria. We walked the 100 yards from the finish line to the vet area, pulled tack, and pulsed in!
> 
> http://youtu.be/E2IGbpmjuRA
> 
> 
> In the end, we tied for 7th. The top 10 was just icing on the cake, as I had totally expected to turtle (finish last) and only wanted the completion. We took Phin and Hunter back to the pens, let them get a good roll and then poulticed legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased that Phin was able to relax in his pen. He called for George and Sultan (who were both over at the treatment vet's trailer), but was more than happy to stand and eat his hay. He called just as much to the horses being trotted out on the other side of his pen! [Like his mother, he just seems to be a talker in general. :wink:]
> 
> I went over to check on George and found the treatment vet just finishing. She had not expected a tie up episode with how he presented, but the blood machine confirmed it. Everything else (electrolytes, kidney and liver values, etc) was fine, but his muscle enzymes were off the scale. He got a bunch of IV fluids and some IV DMSO and never for a moment acted like anything was wrong.
> 
> It started raining overnight (despite the originally clear forecast) and things were thoroughly soaked by the time we got up. Poor DH had to tack up in the rain and it showed no signs of stopping as he started. I was not sorry to not be riding and hide in the trailer watching the boys out the window until the rain finally subsided a bit after lunch. We got over an inch of rain! DH and Sultan returned in the late afternoon to complete their ride, wet and muddy but successful.
> 
> We trailered home on Sunday. The boys ran around like lunatics upon being turned out - sure would have never known we were just a ride except for the numbers on their butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our vet will be out either tomorrow or Thursday for George's followup bloodwork. Fingers crossed those numbers will have dropped back down to normal.


great pictures and great adventure as well is your horse an Arab


----------



## Country Woman

my lesson horse Quincy and trail horse Flicka


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: look forward to pics of the new ladies. sounds like some nice horses.
*
CW*: congrats on the weight loss - that is something to be super proud of! hope your DH gets some answers to his health issues. the horse in the photos I posted is an Arab. We have 4 total (all grey, of course :wink. your horses are lovely. are they both yours?




AnitaAnne said:


> Do you suppose his restlessness earlier was a sign?


We actually think it may be the cause; that he literally worked himself into a stress tizzy. :icon_rolleyes: He has never tied up before and nothing has changed in terms of his management (diet, workload, etc). So while anything is possible, the vet hasn't seen any experienced distance horses who just suddenly started tying up at 17. Sure hoping that is the case, though of course will be on eggshells meanwhile. 



Today, I am playing chauffeur to the guy who dislocated his elbow a couple weeks ago. He is not allowed to drive and need some testing at a not-local hospital. Fingers crossed this doesn't take all day!!


----------



## frlsgirl

*CountryWoman* – Hi, there, nice to meet you. Congrats on the weight loss and hope DH will be ok.

*Eole* – well played with your niece; of course a Morgan was going to play a part in this  

*Anita *– if the beer works for horses, I’m sure it works for people, too  

*Phantom* – I’m not familiar with the term “tying up” but it sounds scary; hope he will recover well without any permanent damage.

*Greentree* – can’t wait to see the pics!

*Jan & PH* – yes the diet is rough, but once you make it through the keto stage, the world becomes a much better place; but in the meantime I’m feeling like this:


----------



## Country Woman

CW: congrats on the weight loss - that is something to be super proud of! Hope your DH gets some answers to his health issues. The horse in the photos I posted is an Arab. We have 4 total (all grey, of course ). Your horses are lovely. Are they both yours

no the horses belong to Teresa my trainer at 204 Riding Stables in Langley , a few years ago I leased an unrideable horse Belle 
who threw me off

I love Arabs my favorite breed

thank you very much about the weight loss


----------



## Country Woman

CountryWoman – Hi, there, nice to meet you. Congrats on the weight loss and hope DH will be ok.

nice to meet you as well 

thank you 

hubby needs to go back to the doctor 

see you around here


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Jan*: Gatsby is so handsome! that marshmallow was perfectly cooked - yum.
> 
> *greentree*: agree that Mary is crazy like a fox in terms of only showing up to ride.. but can see how that would get old for you very fast. I also wish you were closer, as I would be happy to clean stalls in exchange for learning to drive, etc. a no-brainer imo!
> 
> *AA*: hope you get a break at work soon. got your PM and passed the message along.
> 
> *fg*: glad you had some good saddle time, but not liking you feeling negative about your weight. sounds like you are doing a keto diet? i have a couple friends that swear by that, but I like my carbs too much. hope your keto flu passes quickly. also hope the weather cute you a break as that forecast is scary.
> 
> *CW*: glad you are back to riding. look forward to getting to you know, as you were gone from the old thread before I joined.
> 
> *SM*: i know, imagine silly things like laundry being more important than my ride story. but here it finally is!
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't been sure the ride was going to happen at all for me, as I wound up with a nasty fever (102.8) Wednesday night. Went to bed knowing I could never go to a ride like that. Luckily, the fever broke during the night, so while I felt very weak and like someone had beaten me with a stick, my temp was normal.
> 
> We arrived at camp and found ourselves a spot and set up the pens. My friend Linda was going to be riding with us to see how her horse Hunter and Phin would do. We set up 3 pens in a big L shape, with Hunter and Phin side by side on the short side and a single, bigger pen for Sultan and George on the long side, with our rigs on either side.
> 
> I spent a good part of the day napping, though did get the boys braided and vetted in between naps. The plan was Phin, George, and Hunter in the 30 on Friday and then Sultan (with DH) in the 55 on Saturday. If George was a pill during the ride Friday (which we expected him to be), I would take him in the 30 again on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather on Friday was calling for showers from overnight throughout the day, so we were pleased when rain did not awaken us overnight, nor was it raining when we tacked up. Nothing is more miserable than taking up in the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't take long for the showers to start, though it was never a heavy rain. These trails are known for being steep and often rocky, so we took it very easy for the first loop (10 miles), especially with the rain making things damp. The rain was never constant though, so I played the coat on, coat off game (it was about 65F).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got into the first stop, which was more of a safety check than a hold. We pulsed in, the horse trotted to check for lameness, then we had to wait for 10 minutes before going out for the next loop. Phin was more than happy to eat and drink at the stop, but George was all over the place. He is often race-brained, so we had been hoping the very mellow pace would get him settled. Unfortunately, it just seemed to crank him up tighter. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> The second loop was 12.5 miles in a lollipop out from the vet check spot. It had some nice fire road you could move out on to start, then the rocky climbing began. Eventually you hit the ridge top, followed that a bit, then dropped back down to the fire road back to the check. Phin doesn't yet have the big power trot to get up the hills like the more experienced horses, but he was content to jog along at his own pace. George finally settled down, which was a big relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got back into the hold area and everyone vetted through easily. The horses were happily chowing down as we started to put the tack back on (this vet check required tack to be removed). As DH went to throw the saddle back on, George postured and peed - dark. We were all horrified. Dark pee means but one thing: muscle damage! DH went down to talk to the vet while I started palpating George's hindquarters and then everywhere else, looking for the cramping. I couldn't find a single even vaguely tight muscle and George was bright-eyed and acting normally.. but dark pee doesn't lie. George was trailered back to camp to be checked out by the treatment vet.
> 
> I wasn't sure what to expect from Phin when George left.. but he barely lifted his head from the bucket. I am sure having Hunter still there was a big help, too. Phin continued to eat and drink the entire hold, even being held by a strange man! I couldn't have asked for a better experience for him (though of course would rather not have had an issue with George).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda and I headed out on the last loop knowing we were rather tight on time. We simply had to pick up the pace or we would be overtime. Luckily, the last loop is almost all forest service road.. so we boogied.
> 
> That loop flew by, as we did a lot of it at a canter! We also passed quite a few people We arrived at the finish line and got our cards written on, but for LDs you aren't finished until you meet pulse criteria. We walked the 100 yards from the finish line to the vet area, pulled tack, and pulsed in!
> 
> http://youtu.be/E2IGbpmjuRA
> 
> 
> In the end, we tied for 7th. The top 10 was just icing on the cake, as I had totally expected to turtle (finish last) and only wanted the completion. We took Phin and Hunter back to the pens, let them get a good roll and then poulticed legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pleased that Phin was able to relax in his pen. He called for George and Sultan (who were both over at the treatment vet's trailer), but was more than happy to stand and eat his hay. He called just as much to the horses being trotted out on the other side of his pen! [Like his mother, he just seems to be a talker in general. :wink:]
> 
> I went over to check on George and found the treatment vet just finishing. She had not expected a tie up episode with how he presented, but the blood machine confirmed it. Everything else (electrolytes, kidney and liver values, etc) was fine, but his muscle enzymes were off the scale. He got a bunch of IV fluids and some IV DMSO and never for a moment acted like anything was wrong.
> 
> It started raining overnight (despite the originally clear forecast) and things were thoroughly soaked by the time we got up. Poor DH had to tack up in the rain and it showed no signs of stopping as he started. I was not sorry to not be riding and hide in the trailer watching the boys out the window until the rain finally subsided a bit after lunch. We got over an inch of rain! DH and Sultan returned in the late afternoon to complete their ride, wet and muddy but successful.
> 
> We trailered home on Sunday. The boys ran around like lunatics upon being turned out - sure would have never known we were just a ride except for the numbers on their butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our vet will be out either tomorrow or Thursday for George's followup bloodwork. Fingers crossed those numbers will have dropped back down to normal.


PH - Sorry to hear that George tied up. That is scary. 
Boy you have some guts riding when you weren't feeling well. I'm glad you placed in the upper 10. Great pics as usual. You go girl!


----------



## Country Woman

thanks for keeping this thread going 

I missed being here and talking horses


----------



## SwissMiss

*fearless*, those pictures of Ana are priceless  Hopefully you will feel like yourself soon! How long does the transition take? About 2 weeks?

*Anita*, all work and no play simply sucks!:hug: Your job is hard enough, even without being understaffed.

*Eole*, infecting your niece with the horse bug is a smart move. Still working on that with my own family. At least they don't run screaming for the hills anymore when a horse gets close :wink:

*Phantom*, yes, laundry can't be as important as sharing your ride stories :wink: A big wohoo for Phin! He looks awesome! You sure you don't want to borrow Miss-Mare-Glare for a few weeks to whip her into shape? :wink:
George tying up without any behavioral symptoms is scary! Glad he peed when you were watching! And hopefully he will recover quickly

*Country* nice to see you here!

Have a good day y'all!


----------



## greentree

Ok, had to revert back to classic, so you will see some likes....it is kind of slow, though. I scroll, and wait, looking at the solid blue green background, then scroll, and wait...


----------



## Twalker

Hmmm......Posted but it got eaten. Oh well.:icon_rolleyes: Just wanted to pop in to say hi and that I'm still alive. Not much going on for me. Started my physical therapy on my upper back and neck. I haven't ridden in almost 2 weeks. I hope I can Friday. Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Koolio

Country Woman - I am so happy to see you back here and back in the saddle!!


----------



## Country Woman

thank you Koolio
I missed being here


----------



## VickiRose

Hi All, 
Special hello to Country Woman, I haven't "met" you, but its great to have you back.
Phantom, how is George now? Glad Phin went well. He sounds like he is getting good at the camping/riding game.
Eole, well done on getting a niece hooked!
TWalker, hope you're better soon.
Frlsgrl, love the cat pic

Busy busy here. Pouring rain and cold and windy, so no horse time here. Just feeding them and a quick cuddle. Boston was very grumpy today, he hates the cold, and I'm mean and don't rug them. He is a good weight and has lots of trees for shelter and hay.
This weekend I have to take DD to the city for an audition for a short film. She is super excited! But it means that my one day off is gone, so no riding. And next Saturday I'll be helping at the endurance ride, so no horse time then either...I am determined to ride again soon!!!
did something the other day that I don't usually do. Reported a guy up the road to the RSPCA for his skinny horse. He is very annoying. His ex left him (he is nasty and known to beat his spouses..) and in her hurry to leave left him with a Clydesdale stallion. This was about 6 years ago, I think. So then, he got himself a mare (OTT standardbred) and of course one thing leads to another, and they have a colt foal. Then a filly foal. Then another filly. So he sells the original mare, with a foal at foot. This leaves the filly (about 18months old) and the colt and the stallion. Filly gets in foal to either her sire or her full brother. He sells the colt. Filly has a foal (pretty sure its another filly). She is now about 3.5 yrs old. She is heavily in foal again. Still has the last foal at foot. Poor thing is skin and bones with a big pregnant belly. I've been watching her lose condition over the last month or two and he hasn't even given them hay! So I've reported him. Hopefully something gets done. Every time I drive past I want to take the poor thing home and feed her...she looks so sad


----------



## greentree

Vicki, I hope the authorities will take care of that! Have you noticed that "those people" seem to have no trouble selling mongrels???
Sorry you are getting no riding time. GOOD LUCK to DD on the audition! How exciting!

It has been raining here the past two days. Of course......because the electric company found the lost power pole order, but the 811 order had expired, so the 811 guy came out yesterday, and now it has to dry up to get the trucks in.....and now that AC is running, and we are about to plug the pool pump in, and I really (now) do not want the bill any higher! GAH! I could have eased into it if they had done it when they were SUPPOSED to. 
Better stock up on hamburger meat..lol! Get the garden planted so that we will be able to eat.

Have a lovely day, everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

The like button not working or maybe working or possibly only working after a refresh now is certainly aggravating.


*Twalker*: hope your therapy gets you feeling better asap.

*Vicki*: amazing how clueless, negligent owners always wind up with bred mares and uncomplicated foalings. hope the authorities do something asap. good luck to your DD on the audition!!

*greentree*: yay delays. nothing like our tax dollars at work paying for the same thing to happen multiple times.


Unexciting day planned here. I have a chiro appt this morning (which is wonderful as my neck has been bothering me), then the vet comes to check out George (who has been running around like a fool, certainly showing no signs of any issue). By then the rain should have moved in, so I think I am going to start the tack room spring cleaning. Such excitement. :wink:


----------



## VickiRose

This guy with the horses has been annoying me for years! But up until recently the horses have been able to maintain enough weight and no one will intervene for idiotic breeding practices! After all they're all at least part draft horse, so prone to being chunky. The RSPCA is my first contact point, but they tend to be a "toothless tiger" in Western Australia, particularly in country areas. If I haven't seen anything done in a week, I'll try our local shire ranger (sort of like your animal control officers) He had the young mare advertised last year as a Clyde X for $4000!!!! And at the same time had the colt advertised as a Shire X for $5000! They have the SAME parentage!
I might try and get some pictures to send to the authorities next time they are at the fence near the road. Will have to be sneaky though. Maybe if I pretend to be on the phone?

GreenTree, hope it dries up so you can get the trucks in. What are you doing to the power?

Phantom, hope George gets a clean bill of health.

Thanks for the good wishes to DD. This is her first foray into screen acting, and her first time trying to do this professionally. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Don't know if it my computer or the ever-changing HF site, but in classic view my LIKE button wasn't working, so switched to FULL VIEW and my likes showed up. Quoted text is now purple in FV. 

Odd, very odd

Have a chicken coop to clean and some errands to run including bank, post office and grocery store. Supposed to storm today, not surprising as it is my day off. :icon_rolleyes:

*VickiRose*: Glad you reported that fool and that poor filly. Hope they all get taken away. Can't wait to see pictures of the endurance ride you are working at. Good luck to your DD at the audition! 

*Phantom*: Any results from George's blood work? 

*Greentree*: hope your pole shows up soon. Aggravating to hear only excuses. Seems like you could have grown your own pole in the time it takes to bring you one...

*TWalker*: hope you feel better soon and can ride tomorrow. Friday is your day I think.


----------



## Country Woman

VickiRose said:


> Hi All,
> Special hello to Country Woman, I haven't "met" you, but its great to have you back.
> Phantom, how is George now? Glad Phin went well. He sounds like he is getting good at the camping/riding game.
> Eole, well done on getting a niece hooked!
> TWalker, hope you're better soon.
> Frlsgrl, love the cat pic
> 
> Busy busy here. Pouring rain and cold and windy, so no horse time here. Just feeding them and a quick cuddle. Boston was very grumpy today, he hates the cold, and I'm mean and don't rug them. He is a good weight and has lots of trees for shelter and hay.
> This weekend I have to take DD to the city for an audition for a short film. She is super excited! But it means that my one day off is gone, so no riding. And next Saturday I'll be helping at the endurance ride, so no horse time then either...I am determined to ride again soon!!!
> did something the other day that I don't usually do. Reported a guy up the road to the RSPCA for his skinny horse. He is very annoying. His ex left him (he is nasty and known to beat his spouses..) and in her hurry to leave left him with a Clydesdale stallion. This was about 6 years ago, I think. So then, he got himself a mare (OTT standardbred) and of course one thing leads to another, and they have a colt foal. Then a filly foal. Then another filly. So he sells the original mare, with a foal at foot. This leaves the filly (about 18months old) and the colt and the stallion. Filly gets in foal to either her sire or her full brother. He sells the colt. Filly has a foal (pretty sure its another filly). She is now about 3.5 yrs old. She is heavily in foal again. Still has the last foal at foot. Poor thing is skin and bones with a big pregnant belly. I've been watching her lose condition over the last month or two and he hasn't even given them hay! So I've reported him. Hopefully something gets done. Every time I drive past I want to take the poor thing home and feed her...she looks so sad


Hi Vicky Rose nice to meet you too
I have loved horses all my life thanks to my dad, 
I have ridden a lot in my youth not so much as an adult 

now I am married got some time not riding again


----------



## Country Woman

Vicki Rose 
I sure hope the guy gets charged for what he is going to those poor horses

no need for this


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TWalker*: hope you feel better soon and can ride tomorrow. Friday is your day I think.


AA - Thanks. Yep, tomorrow is my day. I going to ride if it kills me.


----------



## Twalker

Country Woman said:


> Vicki Rose
> I sure hope the guy gets charged for what he is going to those poor horses
> 
> no need for this


Just wanted to say Welcome Back CW!


----------



## Twalker

VickiRose said:


> Hi All,
> Special hello to Country Woman, I haven't "met" you, but its great to have you back.
> Phantom, how is George now? Glad Phin went well. He sounds like he is getting good at the camping/riding game.
> Eole, well done on getting a niece hooked!
> TWalker, hope you're better soon.
> Frlsgrl, love the cat pic
> 
> Busy busy here. Pouring rain and cold and windy, so no horse time here. Just feeding them and a quick cuddle. Boston was very grumpy today, he hates the cold, and I'm mean and don't rug them. He is a good weight and has lots of trees for shelter and hay.
> This weekend I have to take DD to the city for an audition for a short film. She is super excited! But it means that my one day off is gone, so no riding. And next Saturday I'll be helping at the endurance ride, so no horse time then either...I am determined to ride again soon!!!
> did something the other day that I don't usually do. Reported a guy up the road to the RSPCA for his skinny horse. He is very annoying. His ex left him (he is nasty and known to beat his spouses..) and in her hurry to leave left him with a Clydesdale stallion. This was about 6 years ago, I think. So then, he got himself a mare (OTT standardbred) and of course one thing leads to another, and they have a colt foal. Then a filly foal. Then another filly. So he sells the original mare, with a foal at foot. This leaves the filly (about 18months old) and the colt and the stallion. Filly gets in foal to either her sire or her full brother. He sells the colt. Filly has a foal (pretty sure its another filly). She is now about 3.5 yrs old. She is heavily in foal again. Still has the last foal at foot. Poor thing is skin and bones with a big pregnant belly. I've been watching her lose condition over the last month or two and he hasn't even given them hay! So I've reported him. Hopefully something gets done. Every time I drive past I want to take the poor thing home and feed her...she looks so sad


:icon_rolleyes: Some people should not have horses at all. I hate to see this happen. Hope you can get him on something and he looses his horses.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> The like button not working or maybe working or possibly only working after a refresh now is certainly aggravating.
> 
> 
> *Twalker*: hope your therapy gets you feeling better asap.
> 
> *Vicki*: amazing how clueless, negligent owners always wind up with bred mares and uncomplicated foalings. hope the authorities do something asap. good luck to your DD on the audition!!
> 
> *greentree*: yay delays. nothing like our tax dollars at work paying for the same thing to happen multiple times.
> 
> 
> Unexciting day planned here. I have a chiro appt this morning (which is wonderful as my neck has been bothering me), then the vet comes to check out George (who has been running around like a fool, certainly showing no signs of any issue). By then the rain should have moved in, so I think I am going to start the tack room spring cleaning. Such excitement. :wink:


PH Hope your Chiro goes well also. I was doing better with the chiro than this therapy stuff.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Twalker

Hi Ellen, Haven't seen you here for a few days. Is everything OK? Miss you.


----------



## greentree

I am logging off for a while, hoping that the entire site does not crash.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I am logging off for a while, hoping that the entire site does not crash.....


I sure hope it doesn't crash! 

I have more family shiitake going on. I so hate drama :sad:


----------



## VickiRose

Hope the shiitake sorts it's self out AA. Between work and family you seem to have a lot on your plate at the moment.

TWalker, hope you get a ride in.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: hope the drama settles down .. nothing worse


Happy the like button seems to be working again. though i am almost afraid to type that for fear of jinxing it.

No riding here today as the rain came in earlier than expected. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Celeste

I tried the full view again. I can see the like button; it just doesn't work. I had a hard time changing back, but it finally worked.


----------



## Country Woman

Twalker said:


> Just wanted to say Welcome Back CW!


thank you Twalker


----------



## Country Woman

I find this forum a bit buggy and slow at times


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I sure hope it doesn't crash!
> 
> I have more family shiitake going on. I so hate drama :sad:


Hope the family drama settles down quickly!:hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Talladega race is this weekend; traffic is horrible. Won't be doing much except working and hoping the family drama settles down. In for a bad weekend though. 

Hopefully will get some riding in.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, you know I feel for ya! Hoping you can get some down time.


----------



## VickiRose

Bit annoyed right now. DDs audition has been postponed until next week. Good thing we didn't do the four hour drive to the city tonight then! We were leaving at 5am tomorrow morning. At least I get my sleep in now....but talk about last minute!


----------



## Happy Place

Vicki- Glad you got saved that drive! Anything going on with the neighbor? Hope that mare is taken care of.

AA- Sorry about the drama. That never feels good. :hug:

It's been cold and rainy and I am a tired wimp, so no riding. I am going out today though. Had someone email about my saddle. Hope it sells this weekend.

Still in state testing hell. Poor kids.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> I sure hope it doesn't crash!
> 
> I have more family shiitake going on. I so hate drama :sad:


AA-Nothing worse than family turmoil. I hope your weekend is bright and that you get a ride in. Cheers


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone I amgoing trail riding
and booking some lessons as well


----------



## greentree

Woot! WRECC came out and put my barn pole up!! Still no meter, but progress, none the less! Abby and I stood on the front porch and watched all the machinery drill the hole. She just stood there and watched, with me standing beside her with my arm draped over her back. 
Mary and I had just ridden up into the woods when we heard the trucks pull in, so I rode for a total of 10 minutes on Sissy, lol!

Poor Penny whacked her eye(probably on a tree, going after a horse fly), and it was puffy and painful.....she has responded very quickly to the eye ointment, thank goodness!

We got our blood work done for our "know your numbers" (thankfully, they do not ask if we CARE about our numbers) yesterday. It was supposed to be on Thursday, since I had a dentist appt., and that is right by the hospital where we did it last year. But THAT lab is no longer contracted. In our city of close to 100,000, there is not ONE. We had to drive 40 miles up the road to the tiny hospital in Horse Cave, where they required a FULL check in, including bracelet. Criminy!! 
The good news is that the intermittent fasting from Thursday knocked 4 pounds off the scale!! Of course, last night we went to dinner with a couple from dance class, and I ate way more carbs than normal. We did go to Wheatless, which is a wheat free restaraunt. The food is good!

It has started raining.....DH said he would work on the wiring in the barn if it rained...he would have to get out of bed first, lol!

AA, hope some of the drama takes a weekend break!


----------



## SwissMiss

Had a fabulous trail ride today. :cowboy: It was very muggy with deep hanging clouds, thunderstorms threatening...

Raya was not in the mood for work at all and ran away from me in the pasture :x Not for long :twisted:, but I was already tired when I brought her in, lol.

She was antsy to tack up, apparently ready to run. Here she is, all ready to go (her friend is in the background). 








But she stood patiently for me to scramble on her back. I need to do more squats or bring a step stool :sad: 

The horses were eager to go and moved out at a good clip, gaiting at every opportunity, but always controllable. At our regular turning point (no loop, same way out as in), we felt some raindrops, so decided not to linger and get back to the trailer asap. And the horses happily complied... Btw, those rain drops were the only ones we got :icon_rolleyes:

Here's my pony after the ride. One would think I worked her too hard :wink: But her sweaty self showed clearly that there are no more strange dry patterns! The shimmable pad seems to work!








Untacked, loaded up and drove to the barn, where I gave Raya a bath... She hardly fussed (last year she behaved as if you try to skin her alive with a hose) and was nice and squeaky clean... Until I let her out :rofl:








Have a great day y'all


----------



## greentree

Looks like a good ride!


----------



## Jan1975

Hi everyone! I haven't been keeping up well the last couple of days. Hi CW! Greentree, you are too busy as always, do you ever relax? Swiss, love the pics of Raya, especially the trail ride. Your saddle is so cool! AA, sorry about the family drama!

It is raining and cold here, which is painful after last weekend's sunshine and warm weather. Nothing new and exciting around here, really. Rode a couple of nights this week, my son had a lesson today, my lesson is tomorrow. I'm really hoping warm weather is on the way!


----------



## Country Woman

SwissMiss said:


> Had a fabulous trail ride today. :cowboy: It was very muggy with deep hanging clouds, thunderstorms threatening...
> 
> Raya was not in the mood for work at all and ran away from me in the pasture :x Not for long :twisted:, but I was already tired when I brought her in, lol.
> 
> She was antsy to tack up, apparently ready to run. Here she is, all ready to go (her friend is in the background).
> View attachment 791849
> 
> 
> But she stood patiently for me to scramble on her back. I need to do more squats or bring a step stool :sad:
> 
> The horses were eager to go and moved out at a good clip, gaiting at every opportunity, but always controllable. At our regular turning point (no loop, same way out as in), we felt some raindrops, so decided not to linger and get back to the trailer asap. And the horses happily complied... Btw, those rain drops were the only ones we got :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Here's my pony after the ride. One would think I worked her too hard :wink: But her sweaty self showed clearly that there are no more strange dry patterns! The shimmable pad seems to work!
> View attachment 791857
> 
> 
> Untacked, loaded up and drove to the barn, where I gave Raya a bath... She hardly fussed (last year she behaved as if you try to skin her alive with a hose) and was nice and squeaky clean... Until I let her out :rofl:
> View attachment 791865
> 
> 
> Have a great day y'all


Hi Swiss Miss sounds like you had a wonderful ride, 
what type saddle do you have there


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone I had a fun trail ride today I wish I could have ridden longer 
maybe on my birthday I can book a 2 hour ride


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: hope family drama is over, work isn't too bad, and the traffic has all gone away now. i can remember being stuck in race traffic once in richmond and it was a nightmare i wouldn't care to repeat.

*Vicki*: sorry for the delay in the audition, but glad they told you before you made that long of a trip!

*greentree*: wow, busy! aggravating to have to cut your ride short and then trek all over creation for testing. hopefully both are over and done with now.
*
SM*: looks like you had a great ride. poor overworked yellow mare.

*CW*: some saddle time must be better than none? is your birthday coming up soon? a longer ride would be lovely.



DH decided today was mulch day. I had expected to do the flower beds, but knew I was in trouble when he filled the entire trailer (I think it was 9 yards). We did not only the flower beds, but all of the trees along the driveway. Everything looks great now that it's done, but it took the majority of the day, so I didn't have time to ride.




















Some of the stuff I planted in the lump is coming up, but only in one section.. will be interesting to see if the rest comes up later or if I got that many dud bulbs (I planted over 80 of them)!! :icon_rolleyes:











Mia checking out the growing hay and being glad she can't use a shovel. :wink:











Rain is coming in overnight and tomorrow and Monday are supposed to be wet. Maybe I will get some saddle time Tuesday..


----------



## Happy Place

Cold and rainy here. Managed to clean the coop and wash windows before the rain started.

Got an email about my saddle but they never called. I want this part to be over. I want a comfy saddle all my own and to move on!!! I am still riding in my coaches dressage saddle and it's fine, but not mine, ya know? I also don't like how the flap edge is right at my knee. I am used to a forward flap for jumping and it feels weird not to have it there.

Church, groceries and chores tomorrow. Supposed to rain all day anyhow


----------



## Country Woman

CW: some saddle time must be better than none? Is your birthday coming up soon? A longer ride would be lovely.

My birthday is at the end of August 

even if I had to top it up add more money


----------



## Country Woman

Happy Place said:


> Cold and rainy here. Managed to clean the coop and wash windows before the rain started.
> 
> Got an email about my saddle but they never called. I want this part to be over. I want a comfy saddle all my own and to move on!!! I am still riding in my coaches dressage saddle and it's fine, but not mine, ya know? I also don't like how the flap edge is right at my knee. I am used to a forward flap for jumping and it feels weird not to have it there.
> 
> Church, groceries and chores tomorrow. Supposed to rain all day anyhow


hope your saddle comes soon


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys, sounds like the weather is much the same there as here...cold and wet! No riding here, but the good news is that I saw the guy up the road feeding his horses!!! Yay! Looks like the RSPCA made him get his shiitake together!


----------



## Celeste

I have had a really busy weekend. I was off on Friday and spent most of the day on a "cleaning rampage". Friday evening we had some friends over and we cooked hotdogs on sticks over a firepit. We even made "s'mores". Mine wasn't quite as perfect as those I made as a kid.

Yesterday I worked all day. Today, I am just barely dragging out of bed, drinking coffee in my pajamas at 10:00 a.m.


----------



## SwissMiss

*@greentree*, yes, it was a lovely ride. I will have to remember to bring my camera on a ride, so I can take some pictures with ears 

*@Jan1975* yep, liked my saddle _much_ better this time! No more slipping all over the place. Still a pain to get on (or rather in), but soooo comfy... However, I am already ogling a custom made endurance style one :wink:

*@Country Woman* it is a Peruvian saddle. Tons of pieces to put on one after the other, but very secure and comfortable! And short enough to fit on my short-backed mare.
Glad you got to ride! 

*@phantomhorse13* looks great after the mulching! Did you have hungry critters digging for the bulbs you planted? This is what happens here all the time... Has some small avocado plants outside - let's just say the Blue Jays had a feast :icon_rolleyes:

*@Happy Place*, I so hear you about having your _own_ comfy saddle! Hope your old one sells soon, so you can get what you really want!

*@VickiRose* yay, your neighbor's horses got fed! Hope it stays that way!

*@Celeste*, drinking coffee in your PJ @ 10 sounds like exactly what you need

*@AnitaAnne* hope you are finding some quality time with your horses!

Thunderstorms on and off already all morning long - glad I got to ride yesterday! Just hope for a break in the rain. Raya's former owner has 2 other mares (aside his main riding horse, aka Raya's pally friend), both heavily in foal. We were talking about them yesterday and guess what: one filly was born last night! So of course I would like to get out there and see the baby!
And of course get insane baby fever :hide: There is a reason getting a gelding is way less tempting, lol

Have a lovely day!


----------



## SwissMiss

Btw, I am trying out if the "mentions" work. Did it work?


----------



## Eole

*Swiss*, lovely pictures of your ride with Raya. That saddle is so special. What endurance saddle are you looking at?

*AA*, hope the family drama ends, between that and crazy work, you deserve a break. Any vacation in your future?

*Celeste*, I really NEED to invite someone over soon if I want to do a major house clean up. I've been riding every day off those past weeks, so house is a mess. Hairy, dusty mess.

*Vicki*, do you think SPCA gave your neighbour a warning? Food is a good start. Gelding the boys would be another good move. :icon_rolleyes:

*Greentree*, congratulations on the weight loss. Is there REALLY a town called Horse Cave???

*CW* how was the trail ride?
*TWalker*, did you ride?

*PH*, the doggy plant holder is hilarious. And the real doggy Mia is adorable as always. Can't wait to see the flower beds in a month.

I just rode three days in a row. Can you tell I was in riding withdrawal and now totally indulging in my addiction? :biggrin: 
An arena session with Alizé Friday that didn't go too well. DH was going around the ring in his tractor and loading manure. Too much commotion, we both "lost it". 
Nice longer ride up the road with Buttercup yesterday. Just wonderful. Sunny, energetic mare, perfect ride.

Arena again today with Alizé: she was perfect.  I'll keep working her there until I figure her shifting lameness. It's the only flat area I have. All trails and roads are steep hills. Figures and transitions in both directions, walking-trotting over poles: all good and no lameness I could see of feel.

Pics from yesterday's ride with Buttercup. Then in the paddock, you can see what I mean by steep hills: look at DH spreading manure in the pasture.


----------



## Happy Place

My saddle sold. Now I have the anxiety of actually buying a saddle! I don't have enough to buy it new, but there are some nice used ones out there. Still not sure if I want a 17.5 or 18. Gotta try to sit in one at a store tomorrow.


----------



## Jan1975

@SwissMiss It didn't work. Did this work for you?? 

VR, great news about your neighbor's horses. I hope he keeps it up. 

Celeste, hope you had fun w/ your visitors! I need to have someone over because that's really the only thing that makes me deep clean.

Happy, glad you sold your saddle!! Now I hope you find one you love!

Country Woman, you definitely deserve to plan a fun ride for birthday!

I had a great lesson today. She had me working on posting w/ one stirrup for 3 strides then picking it up again, w/out losing my posting rhythm or losing my hand/arm position. That was HARD! I definitely need to work on it, and I learned that I am pushing off w/ my feet way too much when I post. Just when I think I'm getting to be a good rider, we do a new drill and I feel like a 5-year-old flopping around in the saddle. :lol: She actually put me on the lunge line while riding so I could focus just on my posting and not worry about steering. Gatsby was all, "WTF??" at first, but he caught on. 

Then we worked on cantering from the walk and she gave me a LOT of tips to get Gatsby to do it w/out trotting in between. Apparently he canters just fine for them; he knows he can get away w/ it with me. I literally yelled, "Yay!!" the first time he went directly from the walk to the canter. I was sweating and tired when we were done, but I felt like I got great advice. 

She'll be gone at a show for a couple of weeks, and when she gets back, she's having a 2-hour boot camp for EQ for all of the adults who ride hunt seat. I'm excited for it but also scared! Although we're having snacks and wine after so that part will be good.


----------



## Country Woman

@Country Woman it is a Peruvian saddle. Tons of pieces to put on one after the other, but very secure and comfortable! And short enough to fit on my short-backed mare.
Glad you got to ride!

your saddle looks very comfortable to ride with 

yes thank you


----------



## Country Woman

CW how was the trail ride?

the trail ride was awesome Quincy is a very safe and good horse for me to ride 

I am going to request him again when I go for a trail ride

lots of other people and horses riding yesterday 
some women were looking down on us cause we were not riding our own horses 
I treated Quincy like my own horse


----------



## Jan1975

@Eole I missed your pictures before! Beautiful! I'm glad you got so much riding time in. 

@Country Woman Quincy sounds amazing!


----------



## Country Woman

Happy Place said:


> My saddle sold. Now I have the anxiety of actually buying a saddle! I don't have enough to buy it new, but there are some nice used ones out there. Still not sure if I want a 17.5 or 18. Gotta try to sit in one at a store tomorrow.


that is good news that your saddle sold 

you will find one you like in your price range


----------



## Country Woman

I need to practice my posting as well but I don't have a horse


----------



## Happy Place

Jan- Those are some good lessons you are getting! I have been riding with one stirrup a lot lately since I sprained my ankle. I bought a brace today, hoping a little compression will make it feel better when I ride.

I have been watching this one saddle. It is the exact model, complete with leathers and the type of stirrups that I wanted. Guess what? She accepted my offer! Just waiting for her to email me an invoice. Way excited about this! I would share pics but it was posted on a closed page on FB and I can't share!

Tomorrow I am riding again. It rained all weekend so I am sure it will be a mucky mess. Good opportunity to practice walking through puddles! :cowboy:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Jan* ok, your mention worked. What am I missing?????


----------



## VickiRose

So I'm sitting here, with half a day off work, cleaning all done, dinner already prepared, should go for a ride....but I'm chickening out. Anyone else get like this? Far too many what ifs going round in my head! Am I a complete whimp if I don't ride him until I can have a friend come over and watch us/give me advice? I'm not usually such a scaredy cat! But I also really really want to get this right, maybe it's my hidden inner perfectionist? I need to know that if Boston starts the whole refusing to go forward thing again, or tries to rip the reins out of my hands and walk home etc that someone can tell me the right way to correct him (and while staying on the horse!) Really need that horse trailer, then we could go have lessons. Meanwhile I feel like a bit of a failure... Will go and groom him instead


----------



## Country Woman

I have to wait 3 weeks to ride again lol


----------



## SwissMiss

Country Woman said:


> I need to practice my posting as well ...


No posting here  
I'm afraid after "riding the glide" I will have problems riding a trotting horse again... Maybe I should keep on riding some other horses as well :think:


----------



## greentree

HP, good work selling that saddle! Reminds me that I need to go pick up my Stubben....

Jan, that sounds like a difficult task to post with one stirrup! Yay for getting the canter from a walk!

CW, I am glad you have the confidence to treat that horse like your own. The horse probably appreciates that. 

Celeste, I need to have some company, too. My house cleaning motivation has slipped(quite) a bit! Have fun with your visitors!

We spent the day in Nash Vegas for DH's birthday. We went to see the Parthenon. Such a neat place! Centennial Park is lovely. We left at about 11 am, and when we got home at 7, THIS had happened!! Looks like we still need a few loads....but PROGRESS..


----------



## Eole

*Vicki*, I felt exactly like you for years when Alizé was a youngster. I had so many missed rides because I was all in my head. And because when things in the saddle went wrong, I felt like a failure.
Until I just go mad "waiting" and just rode. With mistakes I'm sure. I did little things with success, than bigger things. Lots of road blocks and frustrations. I don't have access to trainers here.

So start with little easy things and pat yourself on the back for every single success. But just start. I hope I don't sound like a preacher, but I really understand what you're feeling.

Now I'm starting Buttercup and although I'm still no expert, I see refusals/wrong behaviours as miscommunication and challenges. It becomes a riddle I have to solve. Not a battle of will of "I want this, she doesn't". More fun that way. .

*HP*, new saddle yoohoo :happydanceid you get a 17.5 or 18?

*Swiss and Jan*: your "mention" function worked for both of you. I see it and got it in my inbox too. I'm on the classic view.

*CW*


> some women were looking down on us cause we were not riding our own horses
> I treated Quincy like my own horse


Some people need to get a life. :angrily_smileys: 
I hope you ignored them. Likely jealous of your obvious happiness in the saddle. I love your enthousiasm.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> HP, good work selling that saddle! Reminds me that I need to go pick up my Stubben....
> 
> Jan, that sounds like a difficult task to post with one stirrup! Yay for getting the canter from a walk!
> 
> CW, I am glad you have the confidence to treat that horse like your own. The horse probably appreciates that.
> 
> Celeste, I need to have some company, too. My house cleaning motivation has slipped(quite) a bit! Have fun with your visitors!
> 
> We spent the day in Nash Vegas for DH's birthday. We went to see the Parthenon. Such a neat place! Centennial Park is lovely. We left at about 11 am, and when we got home at 7, THIS had happened!! Looks like we still need a few loads....but PROGRESS..


Yippee! Progress for sure! I didn't know you were building a covered arena! How AWESOME is that!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: Wonderful advice about just going out and doing it! Easy to over think stuff. 

Buttercup is looking stunning lately! What a beauty she is. Riding is always better than housework 

*Swiss*: Raya is so beautiful too! Looks like you had a fabulous ride.

*VickiRose*: Could your DD help you? Sometimes just having someone there helps. She can video you or something, then you could see how much was good. 

*Celeste*: You are enjoying having only one job, yes? The cookout sounds wonderful. I would LOVE to be able to sip coffee at 10 am in my jammies. Heaven

*Happy*: Exciting news about the saddle! I hope you get it soon. Lots of pictures are then needed. 

*CW*: That trail horse must love feeling special while you ride him. That is all they really want, some kindness. 

*Jan*: don't know how you do that @ thing whatever you called it. Can you please explain it to me in old folk terms? lol

*Phantom*: More gardening? Jeez how is your supervisor ever going to get a rest? lol

The place looks very spiffy! Hope all 80 bulbs come up. That was a lot of work. 

Hope I didn't miss anyone. Haven't heard from Koolio or Ellen in a while. Hope they are out having fun.


----------



## SwissMiss

*greentree*, you have a covered arena??? Sooo envious!

*Eole* the saddle I am looking at is a ctk saddle. Originally made for Paso Finos, but fit Peruvians well as well; and tons of different styles are available They are custom made in Colombia and thus _very_ affordable! In addition, the cow hides are a bit thinner there, so the weight of the saddle is not crazy heavy (think below/around 20lbs).
But at the moment a new saddle is out of the question (even though I got the Peruvian one relatively cheap).

*Vicki*, I know exactly how you feel! I wanted to ride in the arena recently, but there was no one on the farm - so I chickened out and just worked Raya from the ground...We should ride together - on skype 

*Happy* congrats on the saddle!!! Hope it will be _the one_ and you will feel great riding your noble steed! Riding in the mud is still riding :wink: And walking through puddles is a good skill to have 


Went so see the newborn filly this afternoon  Brought my kiddos and they tried really hard to be slow and quiet, but what can you expect from a 3 - and 6-year old, when a fluffy baby horse is standing in front of them :redface: But the mare (this is her first filly) was very chill and let us all get close and personal... Then we left them alone and went to play with the baby pygmy goats... Now the kiddos were allowed to play and run and the goats had apparently as much fun as the kids 

*@greentree* please tell me breeding my mare is a stupid idea :winetime:


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I did not get any riding in this weekend, but I did get lots of horse time. 

Will give the good news first; the family drama has taken a slight hiatus, TG. It is not over though, but maybe there will be piece & quiet for a week. 

The other good news is someone is considering Dram. Fingers crossed they take him. She fell in love with him last year while he was at the boarder barn. She said she will let me know next Saturday. Praying hard this works out. 

Ok, now the bad news. One or more people came up into my barn Friday sometime and chopped hair of off all my horses. Sassy got the worst of it, her tail...oh my. It is bad. 

I don't understand why this happened or what it means. I called the police, which really ticked off the owner. He kept laughing about it and I was so upset. Couldn't stop crying every time I looked at her tail. 

Decided I had to move them before anything more happened. I was up at 5:00 am this morning and had Chivas and Sassy loaded up by 7am. Dropped them off and turned around to go load up Dram and Dreamer. 

I will mention that Dram was much easier to load with Dreamer already on the trailer than he is when traveling alone. That is the silver lining in this cloud. 

Made a total of 4 trips to the boarder barn to bring them some hay and grain. Will bring more equipment on my next day off. 

This is only temporary unless I get Dram gone. I can afford to keep two there, three is really stretching it. Four is out of the question. 

Unfortunately, now my horses are a 45 minute drive instead of a 5 minute drive. That is 45 minutes each way. There is no way I can get there on workdays, but the lady that helped me out before is willing to feed them. 

They will have their own pasture starting tomorrow as soon as a couple horses get their pasture changed. 

What they won't have is stalls to get out of the weather in. If I need one though, there are some available for a $5/night fee. 

They are all in stalls tonight. 

Going to post a picture of poor Sassy's tail on the next post.


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> *Jan* ok, your mention worked. What am I missing?????


Just like you do with bold only you have the word "mention" in the brackets instead of the "B". Like {mention}SwissMiss{/mention} (pretend those are brackets and not whatever those things are.


----------



## AnitaAnne

All of them lost most of their forelocks. All except Dram had sections cut out of their manes. All except Dreamer had their tails chopped, but Sassy's was the worst. 

Sassy's butchered tail :-(

Who would do such a thing, and why? :confused_color:


----------



## Jan1975

@anita, what what? I can't even imagine why someone would cut a horse's hair!? I am so sorry. I would've called the police too. My BO would literally LOSE IT if someone did that; I think your BO's reaction is really strange. I hope Dram sells! 

@SwissMiss, the filly sounds so cute!! We are supposed to visit twins + another foal but it's been SO cold & windy. 

@greentree, that covered arena is AMAZING!! You and your hubby are seriously always on the go. You do sleep sometimes, right? :lol:

@VickiRose, I agree with @Eole, start with something easy. I've had rides where I just walked the whole time because that's all I felt like I was able to do correctly. It still helps build confidence (at least for me). 

@Happy Place, yay for a new saddle!!! Post pics ASAP! What kind is it? 

Did anyone watch Game of Thrones? Yikes!

Also, Gatsby's previous owners finally cashed the check on Saturday. I was torn between worrying that they were going to ask for him back and hoping they would just forget forever. :lol: Glad it's done though. Now I don't have to subtract his price from my checking account total when I check my balance.  I bought him mid March...I guess I could have offered less!


----------



## AnitaAnne

The thing is, I don't know what else was done to my poor horses. This is really bothering me. 

Only someone familiar with horses would get behind a horse. Non-horse people are scared to death of a horse's rear end!

Plus Sassy had to have been in her stall for this to happen because she is really hard to get close to in the pasture. Which means someone was right there in the barn and the owner never saw or heard them! They poured water in Dreamer's feed bucket, so I know they were in the barn.

Has anyone ever heard of this kind of thing happening? 

I feel violated :sad:


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> The thing is, I don't know what else was done to my poor horses. This is really bothering me.
> 
> Only someone familiar with horses would get behind a horse. Non-horse people are scared to death of a horse's rear end!
> 
> Plus Sassy had to have been in her stall for this to happen because she is really hard to get close to in the pasture. Which means someone was right there in the barn and the owner never saw or heard them! They poured water in Dreamer's feed bucket, so I know they were in the barn.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this kind of thing happening?
> 
> I feel violated :sad:


I would seriously press charges if you find out who did it. That is CRAZY. I bet it was teenagers acting like idiots, thinking it was funny. I hope they get caught. They should buy you fake tails for the horses and see how much those cost. Are the horses acting weird at all? I would feel violated, too!!


----------



## greentree

Oh, AA....why do people do this?? Billyjoe lost a forelock one time, and one of the others got their tail whacked....I am sorry. Mine were in the pasture next to a neighborhood, and I figured it was a kid's dare. I hope you can get them sorted...and praying the lady takes Dram!

Swiss...I may just qualify as a world class recycler.....we brought everything from our Texas farm! We even rolled up mesh fence wire, and pulled up t-posts.....so we put up new fence here for $1.00 a foot. We had a huge hay barn in Texas, and that sheet metal was used to roof the antique barn, while we used the frame to build the new barn. 
Back in Texas, we had a welded metal round pen. DH decided it needed to be covered, so we got it done. Then, he asked how much it would be to add another section, so we could park the horse trailer under cover, so we did that. THEN, he decided if we added ONE more section, we could put stall panels under cover, since our barn there only had 2 stalls. It was only then that I realized we had built a covered arena....over the STUPID round pen!!! So we moved it...NO round pen here!

Eole, those pictures of Buttercup are adorable! Yes, Horse Cave is a town, AND a cave that is UNDER the town!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita*, I'm speechless! Who would do something like that????
I would feel violated too and would want my horses out of there!
So sorry this happened to your horses :hug:


----------



## Country Woman

CW
Quote:
some women were looking down on us cause we were not riding our own horses 
I treated Quincy like my own horse
Some people need to get a life. 
I hope you ignored them. Likely jealous of your obvious happiness in the saddle. I love your enthousiasm.

Yes we ignored them just went on and enjoyed our ride


----------



## Country Woman

CW: That trail horse must love feeling special while you ride him. That is all they really want, some kindness. 

yes that is the way I feel too. I love the horses


----------



## Country Woman

Anita Ann that is too bad what happened to your horse an others as well 
that is against the law 
your old BO reaction is strange , do she/he know who did this

hope they get the person


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Anita*, I'm speechless! Who would do something like that????
> I would feel violated too and would want my horses out of there!
> So sorry this happened to your horses :hug:


Yes, it is horrible. How is she going to swat flies now? She had a beautiful tail.

I have been trying to think of some way to get this news out to the public. Been considering calling the local paper but who reads the paper anymore?


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Oh, AA....why do people do this?? Billyjoe lost a forelock one time, and one of the others got their tail whacked....I am sorry. Mine were in the pasture next to a neighborhood, and I figured it was a kid's dare. I hope you can get them sorted...and praying the lady takes Dram!
> 
> Swiss...I may just qualify as a world class recycler.....we brought everything from our Texas farm! We even rolled up mesh fence wire, and pulled up t-posts.....so we put up new fence here for $1.00 a foot. We had a huge hay barn in Texas, and that sheet metal was used to roof the antique barn, while we used the frame to build the new barn.
> Back in Texas, we had a welded metal round pen. DH decided it needed to be covered, so we got it done. Then, he asked how much it would be to add another section, so we could park the horse trailer under cover, so we did that. THEN, he decided if we added ONE more section, we could put stall panels under cover, since our barn there only had 2 stalls. It was only then that I realized we had built a covered arena....over the STUPID round pen!!! So we moved it...NO round pen here!
> 
> Eole, those pictures of Buttercup are adorable! Yes, Horse Cave is a town, AND a cave that is UNDER the town!


You are the queen of recycling!! Relocating an entire covered arena? WOW. 

Wouldn't necessarily want to live in a town over a cave...could get lost in the basement :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Yes, it is horrible. How is she going to swat flies now? She had a beautiful tail.
> 
> I have been trying to think of some way to get this news out to the public. Been considering calling the local paper but who reads the paper anymore?


Well, some people still read the paper, so it may be worth a try. Facebook is another good option to reach a ton of people... I know you don't do fb, but I would be more than happy to help if you want me to.

Re the fly swatting: one of the students (no one ever fessed up to it. We just saw the result) cut the tail of our draftX very short (think above the hocks), because the student didn't want to deal with the burrs. We talked about ways the help with the fly swatting, and most people who bag their horses' tails have fabric strips at the end of the bag... So braiding in some strips will help until she grows her tail back...

And seeing her I realized I never saw pictures of Dreamer or Sassy yet...


----------



## Celeste

I am still working out my notice at my second job; however, I am about done. I have agreed to keep working one day a month. That should not be too bad of a strain and it will buy hay.

AnitaAnn, that is crazy about your horses getting their manes and tails stolen. The BO thinking it is funny makes me wonder if she knows something about it. She won't be laughing so hard when she gets to figuring out that she has no boarders.

I hope you can find a safe place closer to home for your horses.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Vicki*: so glad the neighbor is feeding the horses!! if you don't feel confident riding without someone there to watch, don't. always listen to your gut.

*HP*: hooray for saddle! can't wait to see pics of it on your guy.

*Jan*: great lesson! anything involving no stirrups makes me cringe. but think how fit you will be. congrats on the walk/canter transitions.

*greentree*: glad to see progress on the arena. maybe you need to leave the farm more often? :wink:

*AA*: glad your family drama has quieted down. but i cannot believe someone came into your barn and chopped hair off your horses!!! :evil::dance-smiley05: and why on earth would the owner _laugh_ when you called the police?! :evil: does the owner know who did it?? even if her horses weren't bothered, the fact people were wandering around on the property would have me furious (and worried). I would definitely contact your local media. Someone knows who did this.




SwissMiss said:


> Did you have hungry critters digging for the bulbs you planted? This is what happens here all the time... Has some small avocado plants outside - let's just say the Blue Jays had a feast


It didn't seem like the ground was disturbed in that way, but certainly anything is possible. At least a couple more hostas had briefly poked up last year, so I expected those at least to grow this year. But with our odd warm/hard frost/warm/hard frost pattern last month, no telling what died.

What the heck is the @name supposed to do? Do we get a notification somewhere? I am still using the classic view because the new view bothers my eyes and the like doesn't work ever.

You def need to start talking a camera or your phone with you when riding. We need pics!


Weather here has been miserable - nothing but rain. Yesterday, it was also cold enough we needed to put blankets back on a couple of the horses (who were shivering). It was 40F with a real feel of 22! Today is also drippy, though wind isn't as bad so the real feels are at least in the 40s (which is 20 degrees below normal). I am starting to have serious riding withdrawl.


----------



## greentree

PH....yes! The watched pot that never boils!!! I can see the dark clouds coming in from the west....at least I can leave the horses out, because the horse flies are not so bad when it is cloudy. I really need to ride, too!!


----------



## VickiRose

Thanks for not thinking I'm a wimp guys! 
I just need to stop thinking and do it.
It's weird, I feel safe enough, just worried that I'm doing something wrong and reinforcing his issues.

AA, I can't believe they weren't worried about someone being on their property, even in their stables... And the poor thing needs her tail. Even if it's just kids...if I caught my kids doing that I'd hack their hair off too! 

Swiss, sounds like you had a good ride.

HP, great news on the saddle

GreenTree, the arena is coming together well!

Jan, I admire your stamina!


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Monday everyone! Hope everyone had a great weekend!

*PH* – we’ve also hand an unusual amount of rain to the point that both the indoor and outdoor are partially flooded and we haven’t been able to get our delivery of shavings so the poor horses are having to manage with just a small amount of cushion. Ana is really good about keeping her stall clean though so it’s not a big deal for her. Hope you get some serious horsey time in soon!

*Celeste* – I’m glad you were able to work out a deal that works for both of you. 

*Swiss *– I love foals! Ana’s cousin just had a foal over the weekend and I can’t stop looking at FB posts; it’s so freaking adorable. I love how spunky and uncoordinated they are; it’s just too cute!

*HP* – so you too got hit with rain, ey? We had to do puddle training with Ana last week and we are still waiting to dry out so we are now progressing to mud training.

*AA* – what the heck?!? I would be livid if that happened to Ana! And how will the swat flies now? I’ve seen tail extensions that you can use to make the tail look longer but it only works with a certain length of existing tail. Looking at the picture you posted, it almost looks as though a child did it; did the BO baby-sitting by any chance? 

*Vicki *– I hear you on the if-ing yourself. I’m pretty good about riding a lot but I do still have some old unresolved riding fears from a couple of falls that are holding me back from doing some of things I want to do, so I’m doing the Fearless Riding Program by Natasha Althoff; I’m only on Module 2 of 4 and I’m already seeing a difference.

*Greentree* – your very own covered arena?!? You lucky dawg!

Lots of things happened this weekend!

1) The show was cancelled due to rain which left me a lot of time to catch up on other things.

2) DH and I have been talking all weekend about ditching the suburbs and moving to the country so that I can have Ana home with me and have maybe one boarder to help us pay the much higher mortgage while at the same time allowing us to claim schedule F so that we can finally get a break on our taxes. My task this week is to put together a business plan.

3) I’ve lost 4 pounds as of today and I’m feeling better every day.

4) The crazy boarder’s horse is lame; probably from all the running around she’s doing trying to get away from her handler. The lady is still being very nice so it’s hard to dislike her and she’s finally taking some lessons and treating the poor mare a lot better.

5) Oh, yeah, and I found out that Ana and I are famous! I was going through the study material for “Build your horse’s topline” by Jane Savoie and found out that we are IN THE STUDY MATERIAL. Anyway, all the details are in my journal:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/anas-thread-adventures-morgan-horse-ownership-355074/

And here is a funny face pic of Ana enjoying a good scratch yesterday:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> So, I did not get any riding in this weekend, but I did get lots of horse time.
> 
> Will give the good news first; the family drama has taken a slight hiatus, TG. It is not over though, but maybe there will be piece & quiet for a week.
> 
> The other good news is someone is considering Dram. Fingers crossed they take him. She fell in love with him last year while he was at the boarder barn. She said she will let me know next Saturday. Praying hard this works out.
> 
> Ok, now the bad news. One or more people came up into my barn Friday sometime and chopped hair of off all my horses. Sassy got the worst of it, her tail...oh my. It is bad.
> 
> I don't understand why this happened or what it means. I called the police, which really ticked off the owner. He kept laughing about it and I was so upset. Couldn't stop crying every time I looked at her tail.
> 
> Decided I had to move them before anything more happened. I was up at 5:00 am this morning and had Chivas and Sassy loaded up by 7am. Dropped them off and turned around to go load up Dram and Dreamer.
> 
> I will mention that Dram was much easier to load with Dreamer already on the trailer than he is when traveling alone. That is the silver lining in this cloud.
> 
> Made a total of 4 trips to the boarder barn to bring them some hay and grain. Will bring more equipment on my next day off.
> 
> This is only temporary unless I get Dram gone. I can afford to keep two there, three is really stretching it. Four is out of the question.
> 
> Unfortunately, now my horses are a 45 minute drive instead of a 5 minute drive. That is 45 minutes each way. There is no way I can get there on workdays, but the lady that helped me out before is willing to feed them.
> 
> They will have their own pasture starting tomorrow as soon as a couple horses get their pasture changed.
> 
> What they won't have is stalls to get out of the weather in. If I need one though, there are some available for a $5/night fee.
> 
> They are all in stalls tonight.
> 
> Going to post a picture of poor Sassy's tail on the next post.


AA - OMG! What crazy person would have done this and to have the BO laugh it off. Glad you got them out of there.

Glad things are settled down for the moment with family issues. At least that is a little stress off of you for awhile.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> The thing is, I don't know what else was done to my poor horses. This is really bothering me.
> 
> Only someone familiar with horses would get behind a horse. Non-horse people are scared to death of a horse's rear end!
> 
> Plus Sassy had to have been in her stall for this to happen because she is really hard to get close to in the pasture. Which means someone was right there in the barn and the owner never saw or heard them! They poured water in Dreamer's feed bucket, so I know they were in the barn.
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of this kind of thing happening?
> 
> I feel violated :sad:


I wonder if the person or persons that did this is going to use the hair for something. Maybe to make jewelry or some other crazy thing.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes all horses want and deserve to be treated with love and respect whether million dollar race or show horses 
to thousand dollar trail or grade horses


----------



## Twalker

Well, no riding again Friday. Physical therapy is not my friend :sad:

I'm just about ready to tell them to go fly a kite. The Chiro does a better job with my neck and upper back. 

I am so needing to get a horse fix. We are getting a lot of rain here. Lots of mud.

Has anyone heard from Ellen lately? I'm getting worried about her.

Hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## frlsgirl

Twalker said:


> Has anyone heard from Ellen lately? I'm getting worried about her.


She hasn't logged into HF since April 16th; have you tried to message her? Maybe she's out of town?


----------



## Eole

*AA*: :shock::shock: This is horrible! And BO's reaction makes no sense at all, absolutely nothing to laugh at. We had this happen periodically in a horsey region and they were selling the hair to a company doing horse-hair jewel and stuff. How awful. I'd be so upset. Sorry that your horse time was spent moving the horses, but it was the only thing to do.

*Greentree*: a covered arena, that is great! 

*Twalker*, sorry you did not get to ride your lovely Lady.

About *Ellen*, I hope she is out riding Peaches and too busy with the BackCountry Horsemen to post. :wink:

*Koolio*, hope all is good on your side of the continent.

*Frls*: so many good news in one post! 


> DH and I have been talking all weekend about ditching the suburbs and moving to the country so that I can have Ana home


That would be awesome, happy for you that your DH is supporting your passion. Congratulations on the weight loss, I hope your are not starving to death. 

*Celeste*, one day per month seems like a nice compromise. Extra money without feeling overworked all the time. 


All those in the rain: me too. I trimmed Kalou the scottie, he is so cute. I need to keep stripping his back, not quite finished yet. We both needed a break. 
I am also studying Pete Ramey,s book and hoof mapping protocols. I have a Professional hoof trimmer and clinician coming to coach me Wednesday. We will be trimming the mares together. DH takes care of the hooves, but I want to learn and do touches between trims, in order for the boots to fit well all the time.

Tomorrow I will be trying a friend,s saddle at her barn. A Reactor Panel Heraldic. I have an income tax return and suddenly feel my saddle hoarding fiber waking up. My rule is: if one comes in, one must come out. Same with clothing.


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> *AA*
> Tomorrow I will be trying a friend,s saddle at her barn. A Reactor Panel Heraldic. I have an income tax return and suddenly feel my saddle hoarding fiber waking up. My rule is: if one comes in, one must come out. Same with clothing.



Are you saying you sell a saddle just because you buy a new one? That goes against all principle of things that are right in the universe. 

Just collect. More. And more.....


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody,

Sorry about being such a stranger. I forgot that there was one good thing about wintertime......no yard work. Haven't ridden much, but did get a ride in on Saturday. Yesterday and today have been rainy. Can't gripe about that though, it was getting dry around here and I was concerned that it might becoming a trend. I could see hay fields drying up and no hay anywhere. Past 2 days we have had an abundance of rain and my hay guy said he would be cutting his hay in 3 or 4 weeks. Whew, got to have that hay:wink: My hay inventory is getting scant.

*AA* I am so sorry about what was done to your horses. It's almost scary. Twalker mentioned someone using it to make jewelry and you know, that could be it. Someone going in and wacking up my horses' tails and manes is a bit too personal. I think I read where you called the police, did they find anything? Just a really strange thing. Glad you got your horses out of there.

*Twalker* I love my chiro too. I usually go limping into her office and skip out. It is amazing what a difference a good adjustment can make.

*Natalie* I have been getting up in the a.m. and working with Peaches. I am a morning person and the a.m. workouts with her are working really well. I finally remembered my cell phone and took an ear shot. Forgot my cell phone this past Saturday while on the trail. Maybe my memory will not fail me next time.

Thanks everyone for looking out for me, I really appreciate. Promise not to be so elusive from here on out. 

Tried to load the ear pic. Wouldn't let me. Will have to contact an administrator to check it. 

Hope everyone has a great p.m.. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## VickiRose

Well, I have three saddles and only one rideable horse...

And on the subject of missing tails, I went to feed the horses this morning to find that Moo has been at Rose's tail. It's about a foot shorter.....


----------



## Happy Place

For some reason, I can't see pictures.

AA- So sorry about the tails and forelocks. That has happened around here before. I've been told that they cut it for jewelry or extensions. They say palominos are hot targets. It's really awful. I can't believe your BO laughed! 

I forgot who asked, Eole maybe. I went with the 18" seat under the premise that I can always add a seat saver. One inch won't feel horrible if it's too big but it is not so comfy when it's too small LOL

I will be sure to take pics when the saddle gets here. My guess is I won't see it until Friday or Monday even. I didn't ask who the carrier will be. It is coming from Virginia, so who knows really.

Hi Ellen :wave:


----------



## Koolio

Hello! I haven't had a chance to read everyone's posts but wanted to check in to say hello.

Anita - scary that someone would cut off your horses tail hairs! I hope the new home for Dram works out.

Eole - I am curious to know what you think of the reactor panel saddle. I was considering trying one but shipping was so expensive. I love my Zaldi!!

Happy Place - have you found a saddle yet? I need to read back a few pages so forgive me if I missed something.

Ellen - glad to see you back!

It is BUSY here!! I finally got Himmy home on Saturday. I had a Western Dressage practice Saturday afternoon about a mile from where Himmy is so I took Koolio and picked her up on the way home. Sam and Sally were super happy to see her and treating her like their baby. Poor Koolio has been kicked out the herd like an old bachelor. Today is better and he doesn't look so sullen. 

The weather her is downright hot with temps at 29C today and for the next two. Yesterday, I cleaned my pasture by hand, set up my dressage arena, put up all the winter blankets and brought out the summer "clothes", mowed the yard, watered the plants and managed to ride and bathe both Himmy and Koolio. I also helped DS tack up and go for a ride on Sam around the yard. Somewhere in there I also fit in a motorcycle ride with DH and sat down to watch Game of Thrones for an hour. Whew!! I went to bed sunburned and tired!!

I have a dressage show in 2 weeks and have entered Koolio in western dressage and Himmy in english. It should be pretty interesting managing the two of them at the show but it will be fun. 

Counting down the days now until I go and visit DD in Germany. I leave on June 1, so less than a month now. I'm so excited to see her. It sounds like she has a full week of hiking, riding and swimming booked with a horse show somewhere in the middle. I will get to see her again in Oslo in August, so we can plan our trip to Norway together while I'm there too.

Never a dull moment around here... I think it is finally cooling down enough to go for a ride tonight, so I better go and catch up after dark.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
hope you all are well 

see you later


----------



## Jan1975

@frlsgirl, I did some reading of your journal and you've done such amazing things w/ Ana! It makes me want to try dressage. Even though I currently suck at sit trotting. :lol: Bringing Ana home sounds like a great plan! Would you miss the nice indoor arena or would you try to build one? 
@Twalker, sorry you're still hurting. Does riding horses make it worse? I hope you can get relief! Can you do P/T AND chiro? 
@ellen, welcome back! Glad everything is okay! 
@Happy Place, I've never heard of a seat saver! Is that like a cover or something? I hope the saddle is here Friday and not Monday! Waiting for exciting things like that stinks. 
@Koolio, you are so busy!! It sounds like you have a lot of fun things on the horizon, especially visiting DD! What did you & hubby think of GoT?

I forced myself not to go to the barn today, even though I really wanted to practice my one-stirrup posting. Monday is Gatsby's rest day and I know he needs it between being in training + our lessons. I went for a good run instead. It's still crappy & cool but at least not raining today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I am still working out my notice at my second job; however, I am about done. I have agreed to keep working one day a month. That should not be too bad of a strain and it will buy hay.
> 
> AnitaAnn, that is crazy about your horses getting their manes and tails stolen. The BO thinking it is funny makes me wonder if she knows something about it. She won't be laughing so hard when she gets to figuring out that she has no boarders.
> 
> I hope you can find a safe place closer to home for your horses.


One day a month might be fun. Until it turns into two days...then three...then, well, you know. 

The BO has no other boarders. I rent the pasture. Hired guys to build the barn for me. He is not a horse person, or even an animal person. 

He will be out that nice little income he has been making off of me for the last 4+ years. Don't know if he will rent it out to someone else or not. 

Will need to talk to him about the actual building. I may do as Greentree did and try to move it. At least I want the mats. He has no use for that, but not sure I do either since my horses don't have stalls. 

Will just have to see how things go.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Anyone else having problems seeing pictures? Yesterday I could see them; today it is blank and says "attachment awaiting approval" 

Very disappointing :sad:


----------



## Country Woman

I really enjoy horses not only riding but just being with them , they are so calming and cheap therapists too


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

I sent a P.M. to the administrator. Thought I would see if I could post my ear pic.

At least I can post the pic, but it is pending approval. I think I am going to try to find out why our thread is doing this. 

Hope everyone has a great day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I would try to hang on to those mats. They're expensive and you just never know. Horse tails get chopped around here a lot. I can't say all the time, but often enough. There really is quite a market for the hair for jewelry and what not. Really sad. I'd love to catch someone at it.


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Anyone else having problems seeing pictures? Yesterday I could see them; today it is blank and says "attachment awaiting approval"
> 
> Very disappointing :sad:


Me too; on top of that it keeps displaying the same picture over and over again even though I've attached different pictures. So frustrating; I sent a message to the admins; hopefully the will be able to fix this soon.


----------



## frlsgirl

Jan1975 said:


> @*frlsgirl* , I did some reading of your journal and you've done such amazing things w/ Ana! It makes me want to try dressage. Even though I currently suck at sit trotting. :lol: Bringing Ana home sounds like a great plan! Would you miss the nice indoor arena or would you try to build one?


Thank you @Jan1975; Training Ana has been a long and very educational process and we are only at Intro level, so lots more work to be done. We would build at least an outdoor and then I would trailer Ana to an indoor somewhere for lessons; probably my current boarding place.


----------



## Country Woman

nice to be here reading everyones posts and trying to keep up


----------



## greentree

I got the cutest email from Mika....Saturday is prom, and she wants to do pictures at the barn. She has not yet answered about which horse she wants to use!


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone,

Ellen - It is so good hearing from you. Can't wait to see the pic when it finally gets approved.

Eole - I finally got a horse fix with Lady yesterday. I didn't get to ride but I got to groom her and love on her. The girl leasing her feel off and hurt her tail bone. I'm taking care of Lady till she get back. Shooting for riding Lady Friday. I had my physical therapy today so I might not be sore Friday.

Weather is gloomy and chilly here. Where is that spring like season? Mother Nature must be in a ****y mood.:icon_rolleyes:

Be talking to you guys later. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Ellen*: glad to hear from you! looking forward to seeing the pics. how annoying that things need to be approved now.

*Koolio*: glad to hear from you too! sounds like you have been very busy, with moving horses and shows and upcoming visits. nutty weather everywhere it seems.

*AA*: hope you can figure out a way to get the barn moved. you certainly want to take your mats, even if its just to sell them. too expensive to just leave them there!!




Eole said:


> Tomorrow I will be trying a friend,s saddle at her barn. A Reactor Panel Heraldic. I have an income tax return and suddenly feel my saddle hoarding fiber waking up.


I will be interested to hear what you think. I originally looked at that saddle pretty hard, as it seemed to be an updated version of the Free N Easy I used with such success on Dream. Lately, I have been hearing they are not holding up well. Not sure if that is a few exception saddles or if the problem is more widespread. Just an FYI for you.


Still raining here. I am so sick of doing inside projects.. :neutral:


----------



## greentree

I am just sitting on the front porch, listen to the whip-poor-wills, hoot owls, and an occasional four wheeler! We did our Tuesday evening 10ile bike ride at the Corvette track. We are now considering upgrading the bikes....must be the same as saddles!

Next week we have to up the mileage!

The electrician is coming Thursday to put the meter on my electric pole for the barn!


----------



## Happy Place

Finally had a beautiful day. I had a nice ride. Timmy is shedding like CRAZY! It looks like he is getting darker as he sheds. I think eventually he will have a pretty nice coat.

I figured out why I like coaches saddle so much. It's a very well broken in County Competitor! Expensive saddle with a great reputation. I put my English bridle on him. A friend told me that I can ride English or Western but should never ride Wenglish LOL. He looks pretty cute in that bridle too. I didn't take pics of him tacked up, but I got a few cute ones after I rode. With this funky picture thing going on, I am not sure if you will see them!

Snacks please!









Striking a pose.









Peppermints are lips smakin' good!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Happy*, Timmy is adorable!!!! 

Who cares what style of tack he is wearing? As long both of you are happy


----------



## Koolio

*Please send rain!!!*

Hey HF friends. If you can, please do a little rain dance or something for my fair province. We have been hit with a terribly hot dry spring and it is scary. My crew and community are fine but there is a community north of us in dire need of rain and prayers...

Fort McMurray, Alberta is a community of about 80,000 people approximately 500 km to the north of us. Fort Mac is / was a booming oil town carved out of the bush. Today, the normally bustling community is nearly empty, with 80,000 people fleeing for their lives. A forest fire, aided by high temperatures and high, erratic winds is claiming the entire city and then some more. Countless homes, hotels, a gas station have already gone with many more still unaccounted for. The smoke and heat prevents anyone from assessing the extent of the damage. Over the weekend, townspeople were keeping horses from nearby acreages and farms in their city lot back yards to save them from the fires. They are no longer safe, if they have made it this far...

A large river along which the city is built should have acted as a natural fire barrier. It was no match for the flames fuelled by the wind and failed... Firefighters can't drop water to douse the fire because it vaporizes in the heat before it hits the ground. The berms that firefighters plower up to stop the flames are little contest for the hot wind. Tomorrow is forecast to be hotter and windier...

There is only one highway into and out of Ft. Mac running north / south. To the north is more bush and some camps that support mining. The camps to the north are filling up fast with fleeing residents but have limited provisions for so many people. 80,000 people is a lot to accommodate, never mind pets and livestock. To the south, 500 km away is Edmonton, safety, near where I live. It is hot here too, but thankfully safe. It is a very long drive from Ft Mac to Edmonton on a usually congested highway. I cannot imagine how much longer it is today for those who leave with the realization that they have lost everything. Residents are scrambling to get out but the fire has crossed the highway to the south multiple times menacingly threatening escape. Travel is slow, dark and smokey. Terrifying...

This is the biggest fire evacuation in the history of the province and isn't even close to over. I cannot imagine a city of 80,000 wiped out in a hot sunny early May afternoon. Homes and businesses can be re-built, but lives cannot be re-lived. I pray for the safety of the people who are forced to leave and for the souls of the animals they were forced to leave behind. I wish my tears could fall as rain, quenching and soothing the scorched earth.


----------



## Koolio

Happy Place - I wish I knew you liked the County Competitor a few weeks ago! I bought one for Himmy for $125 Canadian (which is like almost nothing USD) but sold it again because it didn't fit. I could have sent it to you!


----------



## Blue

O *Koolio*! What dire circumstances! I don't know what i can do but send all the positive energy i have for those unfortunate folks and their animals! I'll be thinking of all of you


----------



## greentree

Praying for those people, Koolio!

HP, those are the cutest pictures of Timmy. 

DH came home with a new bike. They could not fix whatever was wrong with his.

Maybe some horse time tomorrow, if I get the Aronia berry patch mowed!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, I would try to hang on to those mats. They're expensive and you just never know. Horse tails get chopped around here a lot. I can't say all the time, but often enough. There really is quite a market for the hair for jewelry and what not. Really sad. I'd love to catch someone at it.


That is horrible that horse tails get chopped there! I have never heard of such a thing ever. Must be stopped because that is so cruel to take a horse's tail away and prevent them from protecting themselves from flies. 

If I ever catch the perps, I will put those scissors where the sun don't shine...:evil: wonder how they like it if I made some cuts on their tail. grrr


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: what heartbreaking news. I will be praying for safe passage for all; people pets, livestock and wildlife. May they escape the horror of the wildfire and discover a better life. 

Keep safe :hug:


----------



## Country Woman

Happy Place said:


> Finally had a beautiful day. I had a nice ride. Timmy is shedding like CRAZY! It looks like he is getting darker as he sheds. I think eventually he will have a pretty nice coat.
> 
> I figured out why I like coaches saddle so much. It's a very well broken in County Competitor! Expensive saddle with a great reputation. I put my English bridle on him. A friend told me that I can ride English or Western but should never ride Wenglish LOL. He looks pretty cute in that bridle too. I didn't take pics of him tacked up, but I got a few cute ones after I rode. With this funky picture thing going on, I am not sure if you will see them!
> 
> Snacks please!
> 
> View attachment 793409
> 
> 
> Striking a pose.
> 
> View attachment 793417
> 
> 
> Peppermints are lips smakin' good!
> 
> View attachment 793425



the horses I ride have English bridles and western saddles. I don't care or mind


----------



## Country Woman

Koolio said:


> Hey HF friends. If you can, please do a little rain dance or something for my fair province. We have been hit with a terribly hot dry spring and it is scary. My crew and community are fine but there is a community north of us in dire need of rain and prayers...
> 
> Fort McMurray, Alberta is a community of about 80,000 people approximately 500 km to the north of us. Fort Mac is / was a booming oil town carved out of the bush. Today, the normally bustling community is nearly empty, with 80,000 people fleeing for their lives. A forest fire, aided by high temperatures and high, erratic winds is claiming the entire city and then some more. Countless homes, hotels, a gas station have already gone with many more still unaccounted for. The smoke and heat prevents anyone from assessing the extent of the damage. Over the weekend, townspeople were keeping horses from nearby acreages and farms in their city lot back yards to save them from the fires. They are no longer safe, if they have made it this far...
> 
> A large river along which the city is built should have acted as a natural fire barrier. It was no match for the flames fuelled by the wind and failed... Firefighters can't drop water to douse the fire because it vaporizes in the heat before it hits the ground. The berms that firefighters plower up to stop the flames are little contest for the hot wind. Tomorrow is forecast to be hotter and windier...
> 
> There is only one highway into and out of Ft. Mac running north / south. To the north is more bush and some camps that support mining. The camps to the north are filling up fast with fleeing residents but have limited provisions for so many people. 80,000 people is a lot to accommodate, never mind pets and livestock. To the south, 500 km away is Edmonton, safety, near where I live. It is hot here too, but thankfully safe. It is a very long drive from Ft Mac to Edmonton on a usually congested highway. I cannot imagine how much longer it is today for those who leave with the realization that they have lost everything. Residents are scrambling to get out but the fire has crossed the highway to the south multiple times menacingly threatening escape. Travel is slow, dark and smokey. Terrifying...
> 
> This is the biggest fire evacuation in the history of the province and isn't even close to over. I cannot imagine a city of 80,000 wiped out in a hot sunny early May afternoon. Homes and businesses can be re-built, but lives cannot be re-lived. I pray for the safety of the people who are forced to leave and for the souls of the animals they were forced to leave behind. I wish my tears could fall as rain, quenching and soothing the scorched earth.


Yes I just heard the whole town has to be evacuated I pray for everyone and the emergency workers as well God protect them all


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, I hope you guys get the rain and cool conditions that you need to get that fire out. Its scary stuff when it gets that big and fast!


----------



## alsosusieq2

I didn't ever know there was a board or thread. I'm happy to see there's one as I qualify.


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Oh *Koolio,* that's terrible. With only one way out, I am sure that road will be congested and the traffic will move slow. I said a prayer when I read your post. I am so sorry they are going thru such a thing. Please keep us updated. 

*HP * Timmy is a really pretty boy. He looks very content. I think you found the one that is meant for you. 

Hey *PH13* I am hoping that since HP could post a pic of Timmy, I can post too. I would be true irony after all this time, to get an ear pic and not be able to post it.LOL I forgot my cell phone last Saturday when I went on the trail, but hopefully my memory will not fail me this weekend. Mountain laurels, wild azaleas, and other things are in bloom on the trail.









Thank you all so much for making this such a warm and welcoming thread. You certainly make me feel like I am visiting family. Thank you. 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day. Please send prayers to God to keep the people in Canada safe.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Koolio*, what scary news. Hoping for more favorable weather to help getting the wildfire out!

*Anita* so you had the barn built? Is it possible to take it apart and store the parts? And I agree with hanging onto the mats - worst case you can sell them. Hope your horses are settling in well at the new place

*Blue*, I've heard before that chopping off tails and manes happens once in a while, but it happening regularly? :eek_color: 

*Ellen* love the picture with ears! Sounds like you are having a great time! And yes, the trails are ablaze with blooms here as well! Simply beautiful!

*Twalker* so glad you get some Lady-time!

*Phantom* some here for a visit! And if it should rain here as well, I have plenty of inside projects for you 

*Jan* even if Gats needs a break from riding, you can still get barn time :wink: Can you run to the barn, love on him a little bit and run back? 

Have a great day, y'all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Ellen*: it worked! Nice ear picture. Wonderful that you are getting out to ride the trails with pretty Peaches. 

*Happy*: Timmy looks so handsome and happy too! He is enjoying life with you. So good you found him. What a gem. 

Add in an Australian pad and you could be riding AusWeslish :biggrin:

*Koolio*: Good luck at the upcoming show. Will need pictures! 

Doing my rain dance :dance-smiley05:

I plan to go see my babies today. I miss seeing them and will bring up their fly sheets. and more tack. I took a regular sized tack locker, but might change to the double one in the corner. 4 horses = lots of stuff 

Family drama is back on too. Only got a two day break. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Twalker

Koolio said:


> Hey HF friends. If you can, please do a little rain dance or something for my fair province. We have been hit with a terribly hot dry spring and it is scary. My crew and community are fine but there is a community north of us in dire need of rain and prayers...
> 
> Fort McMurray, Alberta is a community of about 80,000 people approximately 500 km to the north of us. Fort Mac is / was a booming oil town carved out of the bush. Today, the normally bustling community is nearly empty, with 80,000 people fleeing for their lives. A forest fire, aided by high temperatures and high, erratic winds is claiming the entire city and then some more. Countless homes, hotels, a gas station have already gone with many more still unaccounted for. The smoke and heat prevents anyone from assessing the extent of the damage. Over the weekend, townspeople were keeping horses from nearby acreages and farms in their city lot back yards to save them from the fires. They are no longer safe, if they have made it this far...
> 
> A large river along which the city is built should have acted as a natural fire barrier. It was no match for the flames fuelled by the wind and failed... Firefighters can't drop water to douse the fire because it vaporizes in the heat before it hits the ground. The berms that firefighters plower up to stop the flames are little contest for the hot wind. Tomorrow is forecast to be hotter and windier...
> 
> There is only one highway into and out of Ft. Mac running north / south. To the north is more bush and some camps that support mining. The camps to the north are filling up fast with fleeing residents but have limited provisions for so many people. 80,000 people is a lot to accommodate, never mind pets and livestock. To the south, 500 km away is Edmonton, safety, near where I live. It is hot here too, but thankfully safe. It is a very long drive from Ft Mac to Edmonton on a usually congested highway. I cannot imagine how much longer it is today for those who leave with the realization that they have lost everything. Residents are scrambling to get out but the fire has crossed the highway to the south multiple times menacingly threatening escape. Travel is slow, dark and smokey. Terrifying...
> 
> This is the biggest fire evacuation in the history of the province and isn't even close to over. I cannot imagine a city of 80,000 wiped out in a hot sunny early May afternoon. Homes and businesses can be re-built, but lives cannot be re-lived. I pray for the safety of the people who are forced to leave and for the souls of the animals they were forced to leave behind. I wish my tears could fall as rain, quenching and soothing the scorched earth.


Prayers go out to all those people. Praying for rain for them.


----------



## Eole

*Koolio,* I thought of you all day yesterday, as news kept coming about Fort McMurray evacuation. They mentioned no known life loss, but that surely didn't account for animals. :sad: This is a tragedy. 

I thought of you some more as I tried the Reactor Panel Heraldic last night. My friend was kind enough to let me ride her horse. I was the first person to ride Buddy besides her. He was a gem. I'll try to post a picture. Hope the moderators solved the "attachment pending approval" thing...

*AA*, any news of the lady who loves Dram? I have my fingers crossed. And toes. 

*Ellen*, glad to hear from you. That's a great picture, best seat is behind the ears.

A pic of Buddy saddled up, endurance style.
A pic of my critters taking over the living room, with freshly trimmed Kalou. Guess who claims the dog beds?


----------



## Eole

Well, I guess it's one picture at a time?
Here's the second one.


----------



## Country Woman

Eole said:


> *Koolio,* I thought of you all day yesterday, as news kept coming about Fort McMurray evacuation. They mentioned no known life loss, but that surely didn't account for animals. :sad: This is a tragedy.
> 
> I thought of you some more as I tried the Reactor Panel Heraldic last night. My friend was kind enough to let me ride her horse. I was the first person to ride Buddy besides her. He was a gem. I'll try to post a picture. Hope the moderators solved the "attachment pending approval" thing...
> 
> *AA*, any news of the lady who loves Dram? I have my fingers crossed. And toes.
> 
> *Ellen*, glad to hear from you. That's a great picture, best seat is behind the ears.
> 
> A pic of Buddy saddled up, endurance style.
> A pic of my critters taking over the living room, with freshly trimmed Kalou. Guess who claims the dog beds?


your saddle looks very comfy 
enjoy your ride


----------



## Happy Place

AA- I love that Red saddle pad on Buddy. That's our color! So sorry about the family drama. I know how it can upset your whole life while it's in motion. Hope your babies are all settled in.

Koolio- prays sent for those poor people. I can't even imagine the freight.
I do like the county but I am so used to a Close Contact that the dressage saddles don't feel like they have enough knee pad in front of my knee! Still waiting on my saddle. I got a tracking number but it doesn't work. I think maybe it just has not been scanned in yet. 

I found a trailer to rent, if it comes to that. $75 per day :icon_rolleyes:. DH says it doesn't make sense to buy one right now. My surgery this summer will keep me out of the saddle for at least 2 weeks and I won't be trailering out or doing any hard riding for the rest of the summer. We will wait and save, unless an unbelievable bargain pops up. That usually doesn't happen until fall when kids quit riding to go off to college :wink:

Ellen- love the pic.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, being a firm believer in having a trailer, I gotta say your DH makes sense at this time of year. If you have one available to rent go for it. Here in Az there are no more for rent. Used to be but a handful of people abused the trailers (you know how horses can be) and returned them in awful condition. Now the only rental worth having are strictly driven by the owner. If you've found one to rent go for it. Fall will open up new possibilities.


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, how are things this morning?


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: i thought of you when they spoke of the Alberta fire on the news today. I am glad you and yours are not in the path, but its heartbreaking for those who are. i so wish we could send you some of our rain!!

*ellen*: LOVE the ear pic!! i can only imagine your huge smile at being on Peaches' back. can't wait for more pics from the trail.

*AA*: sorry to hear the family drama continues. you shouldn't have to deal with horsey drama and family drama at the same time.

*Eole*: saddle pic came thru but other did not. how odd. what did you think of the saddle?




Happy Place said:


> I put my English bridle on him. A friend told me that I can ride English or Western but should never ride Wenglish LOL.


I ride wenglish all the time: I use an english saddle with the s-hack (which I ride on no contact and rein rein). Wouldn't work in the show ring, but is perfect on trail. Do whatever makes you and your horse happy!


It's _still_ raining here. But that sure beats being on fire, so I am not going to complain at all. :neutral:


----------



## Eole

:iagree:About riding Wenglish: whatever works best with you and your horse is fine. They don't get confused.

PH I really liked the saddle. Similar feeling as arabian saddle company: truely English seat. Well balanced stirrups position. Not sure I love the little poleys in front of the thigh, but she said they never bothered her.
High end quality construction. I like the adjustable and flexible panels. It's a solid tree, with panels velcroed onto 4 circular shock absorbers. Then the panels can sway (a little) with the horses back, but not your seat.

For the saddle, I already have an ASC Sylvan that I love. The long girth rubs Buttercup and the saddle creeps up on her withers. I wonder if modifying the saddle into a short dressage girth would solve the issue. I don't want to ruin an amazing saddle for nothing...

I had someone over this morming, who coached me while I trimmed the mare's hooves. Tough job but I loved it! DH does them, but now I can trim them more frequently, rather than complain they're overdue. 

I tried to post a good picture of the saddle, but I can't. Buddy's picture keeps popping up everytime I post a picture. :confused_color: I contacted HF mods, hope they can solve this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: Love the picture of Buddy. Interesting saddle but I have plenty, lol

*Happy*: $75 for a trailer rental is awesome! nothing like that here. You seem to be really good at finding deals so expect you to find a tailer when you are ready. 

*Phantom*: Sorry it is still raining, but yes much better than fire. 

Having horse drama and family drama at the same time is not fun. 

My rain dance worked...it is raining here now

Saw my babies today after clearing out have of the junk in the tack room. Left the load on the truck cause I have to go through it again and do some thinning out of stuff. 

It is really easy to collect horse stuff :wink:

Will get the rest this weekend. If I go back there (doubtful but one never knows) at least I will have it cleaned up. 

Plan to move the hay this weekend too. Just going to put it on my hay trailer, should have no problem fitting on. Was planning to sell that trailer; good thing I procrastinated on that! 

There were problems at the new place however. Not with my horses, although Dreamer and Dram both got kicked. The problem is with the gelding that got moved out of the pasture mine are in. He apparently tried to breed with the boss mare in the big pasture. First thing they did though was have a rump-to-rump kicking fit. So this boss mare has kicks marks and a torn 'gina. 

Honestly, I have never heard of such fighting between a mare and a gelding especially when they have been in pastures next to each other for two years! 

Don't know what is going to happen...


----------



## Country Woman

I ride Wenglish too


----------



## Happy Place

It's official. I reserved my camping spot. It will be so fun! I don't know the women I am camping with, but I am a confident camper so I can be self sufficient if need be. 

Now it's time to start piecing together some stuff. I am making a pommel bag out of an old hunting fanny pack. Perfect shape, just need to add velcro straps to attach to my billets. I don't have a rain sheet yet. With as much rain as we are getting I want to bring one, along with a cooler. I hate the thought of Tim being tied up and rained on with no way to move around enough to stay warm. I'm going to look at a truck topper today or tomorrow. I like the idea of sleeping in the truck instead of a tent. There are hitching posts at my site so I have a choice of hitching directly or tying a high line between the two. I'll stop after work today to inspect the trailer. I have to wait until after Saturday to reserve it. There is still a chance that someone will give me a ride. Lots of details! I'm glad I am starting to pull it together early!


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

Been too long but busy does not describe life lately. Koolio, any rain/updates in that area? That's terrible, I certainly will pray for them.
As for everyone else, I hope you all are doing well. Countrywoman, warmest greetings! I'm not on here much but it's such a nice group of horse lovers on here.






As for riding, it's been almost 2 weeks due to work, travel for my bday, etc. Lessons this Sunday for Mother's Day and I can't wait! Lila and I really miss it.


My instructor has 2 horses for Lila and I to check out - sadly, we have overspent on the new home and have no extra money to lease anything at the present time. But we are loving learning English and now there is a paso fino pony visiting the farm, new baby bunnies, and baby ducks! It's better than the zoo!  


As for weather, it's like summer here already - 90 degrees or more, humidity is rising, and I had to invest in some lighter riding tights for myself and my DD. Guess I should get used to the farm tan lol.


----------



## Celeste

Due to my insane work schedule, it had been weeks since my last ride. Monday I got home early enough to get in a very short ride in the arena. My girl was reasonably well behaved, but a nervous wreck. Wednesday I rode again for a few minutes and she was better. Hopefully a few more rides will get her back in the running. Soon, my schedule will approach normality.


----------



## Happy Place

*rant!*

Yesterday it rained all day. Today is beautiful and I don't have to stay late at work. Eating some lunch, then pop...my crown came out. Now I have to go to the dentist instead of riding.


----------



## CityslickerfrFla

*Celeste*, Glad you got a ride in Monday but yeah, work can suck the life out of us and prevent us from being in our zen, happy place with horses. **** you work schedule!
*HappyPlace*, your crown popped out? Ugh! That sucks. Dentist v. riding, hmmmm...guess you have no choice but understand you can't neglect your teeth. Of course, gorgeous out today, too and I'm stuck indoors with a monster headache. 
Weekend, where the hell are you b/c I'm dying here.....


----------



## greentree

HP, hope they can just glue that crown back in! 

City, sorry about your headache! Have a wonderful lesson! 

Celeste, glad you got a little ride in.


----------



## Happy Place

My crown didn't exactly "pop" out. I was eating a starburst and it got pulled out LOL. It was in with temp cement. I had a crown being made for a lower tooth when the upper one came out. When I went in today, the new crown was ready for the lower and he fixed up the upper with perm. cement. You guessed it, shots in the upper and lower gums. Soup for dinner. It's wearing off and a little sore tonight. Should be fine in the AM.

I have tomorrow off and the weather should be nice. Have to drive into Detroit for a Dr. Appt. then I thought I was free and clear for riding. DH says, hmmm if I'm not working we should go to the furniture store to get a new recliner. AGGGGHHHHH. I would rather go to Costco on a weekend, than furniture shop. It takes forever and he is going to complain about how chairs are not made for large tall men. He's right, but it is torture for me. Hoping I get to ride, then go shopping.

I checked out the rental trailer on my way home. It's a decent little stock/combo 2 horse trailer. If that girl doesn't pic up the 3 horse on Saturday, I will put a deposit on the trailer for myself. I better get my butt out and practice pulling our enclosed trailer. It's 18 ft, just right to pretend it is a horse trailer. I'm good with turns and forward, it's backing and parking that I want to practice.


----------



## Blue

*Happy* I can't laugh at your tooth situation. Glad you got your's fixed. Years and years and years ago, I was team penning every Friday night. Actually got good enough to qualify for the finals in Northern Az. Naturally I was eating my beloved Good 'N' Plentys and pulled a 4 tooth bridge out! Friday night, competition on Saturday afternoon. Ugh. I washed it off and put it back in and didn't open my mouth until Monday morning. We really should take better care of ourselves.


----------



## SwissMiss

Good evening, y'all :wave:

Hmm, I think my spoiled brat needs some more TLC in the round pen. The last 2 days she was a complete brat being caught :-x She came to me when called, but did not let me halter her... So both days she got a lesson (apparently the one yesterday wasn't good enough) and eventually I got her caught...
Still, very atypical for her - at least for the last couple of months... I start to wonder if some of the teenagers that come and help at the barn have something to do with this :think:

Today the vet was out for coggins and shots (maybe she knew and didn't want to come in because of that, lol) and since Raya had some swollen lymph nodes yesterday, this was just perfect timing to check her out... According to the vet probably just allergies - just keep an eye on her and call the vet if a snotty nose or fever appear... During times like today I realize what a newbie I am regarding horse ownership :icon_rolleyes: I worried like crazy about her health :wink:

After all that poking, my pony was more than ready to leave for the pasture and giving me the stink eye - can't say I don't understand that :icon_rolleyes: But when I went to visit her in the pasture a bit later, she was very wary, but didn't run away, so that's already a good sign :wink: or maybe it was the cookies in my pocket that prevented the hightailing 







Tried to insert a picture here, but suddenly my usual method doesn't work anymore:?::?::?: And my jpeg (.jpg - as I always had) is suddenly an invalid format???:angrily_smileys:


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Happy* I can't laugh at your tooth situation. Glad you got your's fixed. Years and years and years ago, I was team penning every Friday night. Actually got good enough to qualify for the finals in Northern Az. Naturally I was eating my beloved Good 'N' Plentys and pulled a 4 tooth bridge out! Friday night, competition on Saturday afternoon. Ugh. I washed it off and put it back in and didn't open my mouth until Monday morning. We really should take better care of ourselves.


:rofl: Oh the mental image...


----------



## Koolio

*Wildfire update*

As of yesterday, 88,000 people have been evacuated from the fire zone. Approximately 20,000 are housed in oilfield camps to the north and the rest have gone south. Authorities are making plan to evacuate those in the camps as the roads to these camps go nowhere else. The only escape is south through the fire zone if the fire should switch its path northward. So far, over 1600 homes are confirmed lost with many neighborhoods still unapproachable due to the heat and over 80,000 hectares of pristine forest surrounding the community have burned. Enough area to more than amply cover a city of over 1 million people and its surrounding communities. Miraculously, there have not been any casualties related to the fire so far. The fire itself continues to grow and spread, proving itself untamed. Reports suggest humans won't put this fire out and only nature will triumph. The need for rain has never been so dire here...

Social media is flooded with stories and pleas from people who had to abandon or set free their pets and livestock, hoping someone will find these animals alive and re-unite them. Today, firefighters had the structural fires under control in the town and some were going door to door looking for pets left behind and rounding up those that were loose. There are a half dozen stories circulating about people literally riding their horses out of the town and away from the fire. It is amazing how cooperative animals can be when they know the situation is dire. Others wrote their contact information on their horses hooves before setting them free with the hope that they will be found. 

My heart hurts for both the people and their pets. It seems such a cruel and irresponsible decision to leave pets behind or set them free, but the reality is that an animals instinct to survive is much better than ours. Freedom is often the best chance they have. That said, many had no choice. They never got the option to return to their homes to collect their pets. There just wasn't time, and yes, some pets will have perished, but not out of ignorance or neglect, but simply because the situation was simply that terrible. Video footage of evacuees escaping the fire show a scene that seems only fit for a blockbuster movie with cars driving through a shower of embers and billowing black smoke interrupted by the steady flicker of menacing orange flames. People could feel the heat of the fire as they dodged bits of burning debris as traffic slowly retreated from the community. The sense of loss has not yet set in as many are still running for their lives.

Emergencies such as this seem to bring out the best (and the worst) in people. Communities, cities and individuals across the entire province have rallied extending their hospitality and support by offering to take in individuals, families, pets and livestock. People are lining up in droves to make donations of water, new toiletries, food, and money. Businesses, industries and airlines are extending their resources in the form of free food, gas, a place to stay or even a plan ride to someplace safer. A few have chosen this occasion to show their true awful colors by using this event to advance their own agendas about climate change, anti-oil or anti-government. The good far outweighs the bad and kindness, empathy, compassion and support for our fellow humans and animals will prevail. Eventually, the fire will go out, but nobody knows the destruction is has heat to unleash on the land. Like a Phoenix rising from the ashes, Ft. McMurray will become a vibrant community once again, with hopefully an even stronger sense of community and humanity.


----------



## Koolio

*Back to horses...*

Happy - I am sorry about your tooth on such a good riding day. As for the trailer, renting is a good option for a while but you may soon find you want to purchase one. I rented for a few years but scheduling in advance and not having the flexibility to pick up and go on a moments notice became very inconvenient. Once I did buy a trailer, I found I used it a lot. Hauling to the vet with my own trailer saves me a $100 farm call, which is more than enough to offset the cost of the rental. When you are ready for the commitment, you will be able to buy a decent used trailer at a reasonable price.

Celeste - I am glad you got some riding time in. 

Greentree - what kind of bike does your DH have? Both my DH and I ride dual sport bikes. 

City - ponies, bunnies and ducks sound awesome!

tbc...


----------



## Koolio

One more and I think I will be caught up...

I got Himmy home on Saturday with little fanfare. I picked her up on the way back from a western dressage event with Koolio and she hopped right on the trailer like a champ. I rode her Sunday and Tuesday evening at home and she was great. I think she really enjoyed schooling outside in the field instead of in the indoor arena at the barn.

Last night I hauled Koolio in for a lesson and he was a RockStar!! Some combination of him being more relaxed at home, the straightness training, improvements in my riding, or the new saddle fitting like a custom made glove made him perform wonderfully. My coach couldn't stop grinning to see him lift himself up and collect like a real dressage horse. I was so proud of both of us.

Tonight was cooler and so Sam's turn for a ride. I just took him out bareback across the neighbors field but Sam was thrilled. He was so energetic and happy to go out! We did some walk, trot and canter across the field and then some bushwhacking in the trees. (Sam's favorite thing). It was so good to feel him strong and energetic again. Slowly conditioning him has really paid off.

I haven't ridden Sally in a while but have done some groundwork with her. Maybe I'll get on her this weekend if I have time after schooling Koolio and Himmy. Honestly, I am not super motivated to ride her as I enjoy the other 3 so much but she needs a job for her own mental and physical health.

Managing and riding 4 horses while holding down a full time job is quite a lot of work!! Thank goodness summer holidays will be here in a couple of months.

Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## Blue

Awwww, Koolio, my heart aches for those in the path, and others trying to help. Please stay safe. Our thought, prayers and strongest dreams are with you all.


----------



## greentree

Koolio said:


> Happy - I am sorry about your tooth on such a good riding day. As for the trailer, renting is a good option for a while but you may soon find you want to purchase one. I rented for a few years but scheduling in advance and not having the flexibility to pick up and go on a moments notice became very inconvenient. Once I did buy a trailer, I found I used it a lot. Hauling to the vet with my own trailer saves me a $100 farm call, which is more than enough to offset the cost of the rental. When you are ready for the commitment, you will be able to buy a decent used trailer at a reasonable price.
> 
> Celeste - I am glad you got some riding time in.
> 
> Greentree - what kind of bike does your DH have? Both my DH and I ride dual sport bikes.
> 
> City - ponies, bunnies and ducks sound awesome!
> 
> tbc...


Koolio, I have no idea what the new one is! We bought inexpensive bikes that first evening. DH's (a Nishiki???)started having gear problems on about the second ride. The man from one of the bike shops set up his demo's at the track a couple of weeks ago, and once we rode those, we realized what a difference there was. Then, this week, his handlebars got wobbly, and he went back to the store, traded his bike for something else. 
Mine is a Diamondback. It is a little small, and the seat will not stay up, but even if I can afford the Specialized in a few weeks, I am keeping the DB for Mammoth Cave trail riding. 

I think I gave Magnolia away yesterday. The man who loads my feed says he is coming Saturday to look at her. I am planning to put Penny down when I can afford it. She just keeps getting stiffer, poor mare. Lucy is still available, if someone wants her.


----------



## frlsgirl

*Happy* – I can totally relate to your crown situation; I had a temporary one that I had a hard time keeping in place, so I was glad when the permanent one came in. It’s so awkward to eat soup or anything at all when your mouth is numb. Crowns do last forever though so at least you won’t have to worry about that tooth again.


*SwissMiss* – Sometimes Ana acts strange/different and I also wonder why that is; we can’t be with our horses 24/7 so who knows what goes on when we are not there; sometimes it can be situation in the herd. I used to ride this really sweet gelding; one day he turned on me and tried to kill me; I was shocked and didn’t understand how his personality could have done a 180 within a week. After talking to the owner, it turned out that a new gelding had been introduced to the herd and so her gelding fell in rank and was therefore suddenly being pushy and rude with the rest of the herd and people because he was feeling insecure. I only rode him a few more times after that, as I become too afraid to handle or ride him.


*CitySlicker* – stay strong the weekend is almost here!


*Koolio* – I can’t even imagine living in these Armageddon like conditions. Hopefully, you will get some much needed rain soon. Four horses and a full-time job; wow! I have just one horse and I can’t always keep up with everything.


*Greentree* – tough decisions; I must have missed the post about Penny’s condition…will need to read up on that.


As for me….it’s been a tough month. I’m turning 40 on the 18th and my mom would have been 80 on the 13th and my dad would have been 70 on the 11th, then there is also mother’s day. I was supposed to fly to Germany so that we can celebrate our birthdays together; little did I know that she would pass away just 4 months after getting diagnosed with lung cancer. My dad has been gone for a long time; it’s still hard though.


The rated Dressage show is in Tulsa this weekend; I had signed up to volunteer but never heard back so I guess they don’t need any additional help. That’s fine. I’ve been staying away from the rated shows because there are certain people I don’t want to run into; people who have made it really clear that I will never be accepted as a Dressage rider because I’m not fit enough, not talented enough and not rich enough. The schooling show crowd is much nicer; I don’t feel like I’m any worse than anybody else. I think when Ana and I are ready to compete at rated shows, we are going down to OKC and roll the dice at the Morgan show; at least they won’t look down on me for riding a Morgan.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: gotta love a moody mare. 
*
HP*: hope your mouth is back to normal and that you get to ride today. priorities! you can shop for a recliner in the dark..

*Koolio*: seeing the pics on the news of the fire is just heart breaking. so wishing we could send you our rain. glad things with your ponies are going well. need some pics!

*greentree*: can't believe your DH had so many issues with a new bike. sounds like a lemon to me. sorry to hear about Penny.




frlsgirl said:


> I’ve been staying away from the rated shows because there are certain people I don’t want to run into; people who have made it really clear that I will never be accepted as a Dressage rider because I’m not fit enough, not talented enough and not rich enough.


    

What shiitake. But this is one of the big reasons I don't miss showing at all. A sport like dressage is supposed to be about bettering your horse and your riding - what does that have to do with wealth? Grr. You are smart to stay away, as that is much better than kicking someone in the kneecap for being a jerk and winding up in jail for assault.


I am sorry that this is a hard time of year for you. Don't feel that still grieving for your lost parents is wrong, no matter how much time has passed. :hug:




It's still raining here. DH, Keith, Gina and I am taking MIL out for brunch and shopping for Mother's Day today, as the weather is supposed to clear for Sunday (meaning keith will need to be working on the farm and we sure hope to be riding). Hopefully it won't be too crowded.


----------



## frlsgirl

PH - Thank you! Most of the Dressage people I've met are nice but there is a micro group of elitists who like to make their status down by putting others down. Comments like "oh your horse isn't sweaty, you must not have worked him hard enough" or "you will never be able to get your legs around a horse's barrel because your thighs are too big" and "it's a good thing you only ride once a week; otherwise your bad riding could cause my horse to go lame."

At shows, one of these elitists doesn't pay attention or care about her scheduled ride time; she just cuts into the line and rides whenever it's convenient for her because she and her expensive horse are more important. Needless to say, she's ruffled a lot of feathers.


----------



## Happy Place

My saddle is coming today! It's 65 and sunny and I am free as a bird! DH is working this afternoon and later into the evening. I'm going to pull out the shop vac to bring to the barn and practice some knots for my high line. There are 3 posts to use on my campsite. They said I could tie directly to the post if I didn't want to high line. I'm not sure yet which way I will go. Someone suggested that I use a quick release cross tie to use as my drop line. Seems like a good idea. I feel like I am going to learn a ton on that weekend trip!


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> PH - Thank you! Most of the Dressage people I've met are nice but there is a micro group of elitists who like to make their status down by putting others down. Comments like "oh your horse isn't sweaty, you must not have worked him hard enough" or "you will never be able to get your legs around a horse's barrel because your thighs are too big" and "it's a good thing you only ride once a week; otherwise your bad riding could cause my horse to go lame."
> 
> At shows, one of these elitists doesn't pay attention or care about her scheduled ride time; she just cuts into the line and rides whenever it's convenient for her because she and her expensive horse are more important. Needless to say, she's ruffled a lot of feathers.


Wow. This is quite shocking. Have never heard of that kind of behavior at a recognized Dressage show. Hunter shows yes, def have run into the elitists and snobs there, but never at the Dressage shows. 

I had the opposite experience. Would get poor marks at schooling shows but great marks and comments at recognized shows. Never heard anything but praise for my horse at the recognized shows. They have experienced judges that know when the training is correct. 

I was riding a 15 hand $1000 grade QH gelding with a long back. No way was he built for Dressage but he tried his little heart out and was a very popular competitor. I competed in Georgia for years. 

Going to try to post his picture, but not sure it will work


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> My saddle is coming today! It's 65 and sunny and I am free as a bird! DH is working this afternoon and later into the evening. I'm going to pull out the shop vac to bring to the barn and practice some knots for my high line. There are 3 posts to use on my campsite. They said I could tie directly to the post if I didn't want to high line. I'm not sure yet which way I will go. Someone suggested that I use a quick release cross tie to use as my drop line. Seems like a good idea. I feel like I am going to learn a ton on that weekend trip!


FABULOUS!!! Have fun


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, so jpg pictures are no longer allowed? I totally hate this "new improved" HF


----------



## greentree

We know an endurance competitor who must be related!! I think I sold my big trailer to some of those people in Oklahoma.......they also show jumpers. 

I am so sorry that you have that group at your shows. I am so stubborn that I just rode my Pinto Arabian, or my Paint, right past them all and picked up my blue ribbons!! I laugh at them. Really. AT them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> We know an endurance competitor who must be related!! I think I sold my big trailer to some of those people in Oklahoma.......they also show jumpers.
> 
> I am so sorry that you have that group at your shows. I am so stubborn that I just rode my Pinto Arabian, or my Paint, right past them all and picked up my blue ribbons!! I laugh at them. Really. AT them.


Atta girl!!


----------



## greentree

Thanks, AA! I ain't skeert. 

I brought the horses in today for the first time in a few days. Ahem...let's just day they could use a break from the grass!!! 
Did some feet, groomed almost everyone, and lunged Lucy over some jumps. She looks fabulous. Her price should be WAY higher than free.,.,
Turned Spirit out for a bit, then tried his feet. I did not get a chance to bathe JR for his prom pictures tomorrow, and no help showed up.....but I put the blanket on him this morning to see if it will sweat his hair patches off. I will clip him in the morning! 
I made a mint julep in honor of the fillies running The Oaks today, and the Derby tomorrow!


----------



## greentree

DH wants to go ride tomorrow...and who am I to deny him THAT??? I will get JR cleaned up, and the Mika can be on her own for pictures!


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys just dropping by ! 
At the endurance ride, standing in the rain at the road crossing slowing cars down. All of the 80km and 40km riders have been thru, just waiting for the 25km riders and then the "sweeper" to give the all clear so I can go back to base for coffee!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Hi guys just dropping by !
> At the endurance ride, standing in the rain at the road crossing slowing cars down. All of the 80km and 40km riders have been thru, just waiting for the 25km riders and then the "sweeper" to give the all clear so I can go back to base for coffee!


You are awesome! Hope you don't catch cold standing out in the rain. Hoping we will be able to see pictures...


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Thanks, AA! I ain't skeert.
> 
> I brought the horses in today for the first time in a few days. Ahem...let's just day they could use a break from the grass!!!
> Did some feet, groomed almost everyone, and lunged Lucy over some jumps. She looks fabulous. Her price should be WAY higher than free.,.,
> Turned Spirit out for a bit, then tried his feet. I did not get a chance to bathe JR for his prom pictures tomorrow, and no help showed up.....but I put the blanket on him this morning to see if it will sweat his hair patches off. I will clip him in the morning!
> I made a mint julep in honor of the fillies running The Oaks today, and the Derby tomorrow!


Wish I could have her, but I can't afford the four I have :sad:


----------



## ellen hays

0824151751_zpsbepuvkyd.jpg Photo by Ellen_Hays | Photobucket

I don't know how this will turn out, but I have been trying to use something called photobucket to post pics.


----------



## ellen hays

0824151751_zpsbepuvkyd.jpg Photo by Ellen_Hays | Photobucket


----------



## ellen hays

Sorry about this. I will try to figure out how to post pics so we can all share our pics.


----------



## VickiRose

Hmm...apparently I have to wait for the 80km riders on the second loop.


----------



## Country Woman

hi everyone hope you all are having good evening 

enjoy


----------



## AnitaAnne

There are problems at the boarder barn, and I am afraid my group arriving was the trigger :sad:

This place has about 50 acres in pasture, and only had four stall boarders, two pasture boarders, and the BO has her ancient stallion and a club-footed mare. Plus a guy rents out a separate barn where he keeps 6 horses stalled up. They are Saddlebreds I think, with packing so no turn out needed. 

So, two stall boarders have separate pastures and the old stallion only goes in the round pen. 

The largest pasture holds the two other stall boarders; a boss mare, a new young gelding and the club footed mare. 

The two pasture boarders are a mare and a gelding, owned by the same person. They are in the 10 acre or so pasture. Dram was turned out with these two last year without issue. The lame mare was out with them too. 

So it was decided to put the pasture boarders in the big pasture since they had been pastured across the fence from each other for years. 

Then my herd would be turned out in their pasture by themselves. 

We all thought this was a good plan except for the one that owns the big boss mare. She was expecting a problem because of the pasture gelding. (Lets call him "Frank" and her "Sally") 

So the horses were all turned out in the new spots and immediately there was a problem. "Frank" got in a rump-to-rump kicking fight with "Sally" and her rear end is torn up. The thought is that Frank mounted Sally :shock:

Frank also ran the young gelding until he was able to pin him in the corner and kicked him. Frank also kicked my Dreamer through the fence. Today the stall gelding (very pricy horse) was bit in the neck. His private pasture boarders the big pasture Frank is in. 

It is a mess. I want to stay there, and the BO wants me to stay there too. So do two of the (horse) owners that I have known forever. 

Sally's owner is very upset, which is totally reasonable. But who would have expected this to happen? Frank never mounted either of the other mares. He is pushy and aggressive though. He was out there tonight staring at my Sassy and screaming and striking through the fence. Chivas and Dram kept watch on either side of Sassy while Dreamer faced down Frank! 

I just don't know what to think or do about this situation. 

Wondering what y'all thought about this.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Hmm...apparently I have to wait for the 80km riders on the second loop.


Bummer. How long have you been out there?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen, the picture is good but it looks like the same one on both links. I don't plan on using a server, so may not be able to post pictures anymore. Crazy.


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I've never boarded, but my thoughts are that it may take at a minimum a week to get things settled. Maybe more. Give it time?


----------



## SwissMiss

*Vicki* since you have to stay put, I just drank an espresso in your name 

*greentree* I wish I could visit and see your herd - especially after a good gorging on grass :wink:

*fearless* snotty riders are -unfortunately- a fact of life... Wait, let me rephrase that: snotty _people_! Just ignore them, do your thing and enjoy your success with Ana!

*Happy* camping sounds like sooo much fun!!!! 

*Ellen* the photobucket works somewhat. At least clicking on the link does.
Peaches is a beauty 

I know it doesn't help to complain, but the fact that jpg pics are now an invalid format, doesn't make life easier here on HF :x
Are we all just really busy, or is activity going down (because we are tired of trying to make it work)? Not sure

Doing my best to counter that:wink:

Today Raya was _much_ better in terms of letting me get her. She was grazing at the other end of the 20 acre pasture, but when I hollered at her, she actually came  And yes, the wind was favorable for me, but I have a pretty strong voice :wink:
She waited at the ditch for me and only stepped 2 steps away... Still not perfect, but in the right direction. Maybe she still remembers the lesson from yesterday?
Her lymph nodes are still a bit swollen, but soft and apparently not tender. And her appetite is as ferocious as ever :wink: 
Tried to make the whole thing a good experience and refrained from grooming (she is shed out and isn't enjoying it anymore - just enduring it, lol) and just fed her in hand. Lucky pony, who actually asked for a few scratches before walking off to the herd when I released her...

*phantom* I think you are spot on: love a moody mare:grin:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita*, I second *Blue's* advice! It may just take some time for them to calm down...

The place where I am boarding had the same herd for years. All were quiet and got along well.
Then Raya came, was first in a separate pasture for a couple of weeks and then introduced... No problem. Then suddenly in short succession 1 horse went away, and 5 horses were just added to the herd without any further ado, and madness erupted. I have never seen so many kick and bite marks on all the horses :sad:
3 of those "new'horses are gone again and the proud cut gelding is now in a separate pasture with his buddy, but things are veeeery slow to go back to "normal"...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, I've never boarded, but my thoughts are that it may take at a minimum a week to get things settled. Maybe more. Give it time?


Well, Sally's owner is refusing to turn her mare out with Frank again, so she has been staying stalled up. 

I did not see her rear end, but she does not appear lame at all. Owner said she is draining clear fluid now. 

The Dressage arena is in the big pasture, and the owner of the pricy and Gorgeous gelding will knock Frank upside the head if he interferes with her ride.

When we were leaving and Frank was facing Dreamer across the fence, just seeing us come out sent Frank away from the fence with the love of his life, his main mare. 

Has anyone ever heard of a gelding and a mare fighting? We really did not expect that...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Anita*, I second *Blue's* advice! It may just take some time for them to calm down...
> 
> The place where I am boarding had the same herd for years. All were quiet and got along well.
> Then Raya came, was first in a separate pasture for a couple of weeks and then introduced... No problem. Then suddenly in short succession 1 horse went away, and 5 horses were just added to the herd without any further ado, and madness erupted. I have never seen so many kick and bite marks on all the horses :sad:
> 3 of those "new'horses are gone again and the proud cut gelding is now in a separate pasture with his buddy, but things are veeeery slow to go back to "normal"...


I really hope y'all are right but don't know about Sally's owner...

The thought is that Frank is proud cut...but no place to separate him unless my herd goes in the really big pasture with Sally and the club-footed mare and the young gelding. 

That might be ok except the pasture looks like a hay field! Chivas would be huge and founder, then I would have to pay for a stall and I can't afford that. 

The other gelding in the private pasture kicked another gelding that was turned out with him and broke his leg and had to be put down! They wanted to stick my poor old Dreamer out there with him. No way am I splitting my group up.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Has anyone ever heard of a gelding and a mare fighting? We really did not expect that...


Not only heard, but seen with my own eyes. :icon_rolleyes:
Raya hated one of the new geldings with a passion (he left and things have calmed down quite a bit)...


----------



## VickiRose

Well, 5 hours on the road side and I managed to get back to base for coffee! The track is a 40km loop with a smaller loop within the loop for the 25km riders. The 80km riders do the loop twice with an additional vet check after the first 40km, so it's handy that it goes back to base, that way we only have the one vet ring. We had 22 riders going 80km; 25 riders doing 40km; and 17 doing the 25km ride. There was a focus on junior and novice riders, so we had 12 kids between the ages of 11 and 16 riding, which was nice to see. Every rider, even if they don't finish, gets a small prize. 

This year it all went well. No one fell off, no injured riders and only one horse had to be brought in from a checkpoint in the rescue trailer (pulled up lame) About three horses vetted out, and five of the 80 km riders pulled out after 40km, for their own reasons (NQR , rider unwell etc) 

It was cold and rained all day! 
Will post some pics if I can figure out how.

AA, hope things settle down soon. 
Swiss, Raya is such an interesting character!
Ellen, lovely pics of Peaches


----------



## greentree

I only have two geldings. I can turn Chance out with several mares at a time, but not all at once. JR can only be turned out with Sissy, or Sissy and Chance. I cannot put either boy out with the Alaska family. They try to kill them. 

Vicki, sounds like a good ride! Nice size turnout!

Like everybody's posts!!!


----------



## greentree

Swiss, had to go back and read a page!!

The list is getting smaller and smaller at the bottom of the home page.....you are correct.

If you have an economy car, we are not too bad a trip from you!! You are welcome to come up for a visit anytime!!


----------



## ellen hays

http://rs1178.pbsrc.com/albums/x361/Ellen_Hays/0226151053_zpsqgbgmmqo_1.jpg~c100


----------



## ellen hays

trhttp://s1178.photobucket.com/user/Ellen_Hays/library/y try try


----------



## ellen hays

Ellen_Hays's Library | Photobucket


----------



## ellen hays

This is when Peaches and I first met. She has that light colored winter coat.


----------



## ellen hays

This is my cat Bootsie. She rules in a disorderly manner. Very bold.


----------



## Jan1975

@Eole, love the pic, and your saddle looks so comfy!
@Koolio, the fires sound so terrifying. I can't even imagine. I am reading a book about the Great Chicago Fire w/ my students; hard to believe that level of destruction still occurs. So sad about the pets.  I'm glad your horses were all good for their rides. I can't imagine keeping up with them all!
@AnitaAnne, very strange about that gelding's behavior. Was he recently gelded? I've never met a gelding that even cared about mares. Glad your horses weren't hurt! I'm glad the BO wants you to stay and most of the other boarders. I hate it when barns turn into junior high schools, though. Is being an adult so hard? (not talking about you--the other boarder). I agree with Blue--maybe some more time to let things settle down? And I hope the family drama ends soon.
@Happy Place, yay for camping! 
@CityslickerfrFla, I'm glad you'll get to ride this weekend! Hopefully you'll get caught up on all the house bills soon and able to ride more and even lease. 
@Celeste, glad you fit a ride in! It's tough sometimes when we get so busy. 
@frlsgirl, I can't even imagine how hard birthdays are w/out your loved ones. Hugs to you! As for the shows, I can only imagine how snooty the upper level shows are. I would prefer the schooling ones too! 
@greentree, have fun on those bikes! Can I just say again that you and your husband amaze me with your energy?
@VickiRose, the event sounds like so much fun! I hope you're taking lots of pics and will share them. 
@SwissMiss, glad you were able to spend some time with Raya! Her personality makes me laugh. I think you need to post a video. 
@ellen, great pics! Your pets are so cute. 

I think I caught up...y'all talk a lot and I hadn't read this thread in a few days. I'm sorry if I missed anyone!! 

Nothing super exciting going on around here. I've ridden a couple of times this week, working on some posting drills. It's such a workout! The other night I did 3 strides w/out one stirrup, picked it up for 3 strides, then 3 strides w/out the other stirrup, etc. Then I did some down-down-up and up-up-down (harder) posting. I was drenched in sweat by the end! Poor Gatsby had to just trot circles like a vaulting horse. He was probably like, "Lady, get it together!" :lol: He seems to like trotting around though. 

I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, sounds like having your horses at this new place could get complicated. My Bart is proud cut and I could never board him him anywhere because of his attitude. Even nasty ol' Lacey stays away from him. After I moved the other two geldings next door they're getting beat up less. ((sigh)) What if you put them back where they were and get a burro for protection?:wink:


----------



## ellen hays

One more download. Peaches in her saddle and bridle. I have since changed to a bridle that fits her head better.


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen that last pic posted just fine! What did you do?

AA- I've never boarded with a proud cut gelding. I know it can take some time under normal circumstances, for everyone to settle into a routine.

My saddle came yesterday and I ran out to the barn to try it on Tim. Fits like a glove and very comfortable for me! I'll have the saddle fitter check it out next time she's at the barn. She will take a peek without a charge, love her. I did a road ride and walked around the farm a bit. My ankle still hurts when I ride or walk on uneven ground. Very frustrating. I want to work on Timmy's canter but it's hard with my ankle. Tim gets a little anxious when he thinks I am going to ask for a canter. Then he sort of runs into it and is very short and choppy. He also forgets how to turn, so he wants to stop at the corners! I am willing to bet he only cantered a little, behind a group of trail riders, in a field or on the road in a straight line LOL.

Yesterday I forgot my rubber boots and for the first time, Timmy walked to the gate to meet me! How is that for luck? I'll try to post some pics. Hmm nope. Mine are in jpeg. Hope to get that figured out.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place said:


> My saddle came yesterday and I ran out to the barn to try it on Tim. Fits like a glove and very comfortable for me! I'll have the saddle fitter check it out next time she's at the barn. She will take a peek without a charge, love her. I did a road ride and walked around the farm a bit. My ankle still hurts when I ride or walk on uneven ground. Very frustrating. I want to work on Timmy's canter but it's hard with my ankle. Tim gets a little anxious when he thinks I am going to ask for a canter. Then he sort of runs into it and is very short and choppy. He also forgets how to turn, so he wants to stop at the corners! I am willing to bet he only cantered a little, behind a group of trail riders, in a field or on the road in a straight line LOL.
> 
> Yesterday I forgot my rubber boots and for the first time, Timmy walked to the gate to meet me! How is that for luck? I'll try to post some pics. Hmm nope. Mine are in jpeg. Hope to get that figured out.


Aww Timmy. He's so cute, coming up to the gate like that. He seems to have a little boy personality. I'm happy you love your saddle!! Yay! I'm sure Timmy will come along with the canter. It sounds like he wasn't asked to do much of it in the past.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Ellen*, quite a difference between winter and summer coat! Now I know why you said you want your golden horse back :wink: But she is a beauty, even in her winter woolies!
Raya has shed out as well and now her pretty dapples are gone... Something to look forward to for winter :wink:

*Anita* if Frank is proud cut (or even if he just behaves like that), he will protect "his" herd... Is there a way to fence off part of the pasture? This is what we have to do here. 
But I like *Blue's* suggestion of getting a burro for protection and move the horses back :wink:

*Jan* your posting excercise makes me sore/tired just reading it! But it will make you such a better rider!

*Greentree*, I have never been to KY, so I may take you up on it!

Ok, it is time to get the cat in the cat carrier - Schmauer is due for his check up and shots... If you don't hear from me again, I didn't make it :wink:
Have a great day!


----------



## ellen hays

Ok, I can't help myself. Got to load one more.:redface:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day. Now that I think I have figured out Photo bucket, I will try to get some new pics this weekend. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Jan1975

That last one is perfect, @ellen hays!!


----------



## ellen hays

Happy Place said:


> Ellen that last pic posted just fine! What did you do?
> 
> .


HP

I will get the steps down today and tomorrow and will share them with everyone so we can show off our adventures in pics. We have got to have visuals.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, sounds like having your horses at this new place could get complicated. My Bart is proud cut and I could never board him him anywhere because of his attitude. Even nasty ol' Lacey stays away from him. After I moved the other two geldings next door they're getting beat up less. ((sigh)) What if you put them back where they were and get a burro for protection?:wink:


If I thought a burro would protect them from people, I would consider it. 

Trimmed a little of Chivas bridle path with the scissors and he was terrified at first when he heard the noise they make. He did settle down a bit, but not totally. 

This is such a big change for him. The other's have been boarded other places, but he hasn't. 

I saddled him up and walked him up in the big arena. He quieted down a lot once we were out of the barn. I probably could have ridden except I am sick and grabbed Dreamer's girth by mistake. It is 2 inches longer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: that does sound like quite a workout! Sounds very confusing and easy to mess up, lol. 

Some video would be super cool!

*Ellen*: congrats for figuring out how to post a picture! Peaches is adorable and so is your cat. 

*Happy*: hooray for the saddle!! Hope your ankle gets better soon. Timmy is such a handsome guy

*Greentree*: you are a powerhouse! Don't know how you manage to find time or energy to ride a bike. Seems like totally different muscles than riding. 

Is it a Bob Marshall treeless you use? Would love to hear all about it

*City*: Houses can eat up a lot of money. I want a tiny house on a big property :wink:

Hope you get some ride time soon

*VickiRose*: wow, FIVE hours without coffee? Torture :wink:

Sounds like a very successful event! 

*Celeste*: good you got some ride time, hopefully more to come

*Phantom*: are you out riding your pretty Phin? Have a blast

*Koolio*: been reading every day about the fire; such a tragedy for everyone. Praying it stays far away from you.


----------



## VickiRose

Frlsgirl, I just read your comment from yesterday. My birthday is the 19th! I too lost my mum to cancer last year. Tomorrow is Mothers Day over here, and I'm not looking forward to it... Good thing I'll be at pony club all day with DD.


----------



## ellen hays

This a pic from the Horses and Youth in the Forest event that the forest service and Back Country Horsemen, Warrior Mountain chapter held. It was a wonderful day and everyone really seemed to enjoy.


----------



## Country Woman

Anita Anne why don't you get your horse fully gelded? just wondering


----------



## Country Woman

VickiRose said:


> Frlsgirl, I just read your comment from yesterday. My birthday is the 19th! I too lost my mum to cancer last year. Tomorrow is Mothers Day over here, and I'm not looking forward to it... Good thing I'll be at pony club all day with DD.


I am sorry that you both lost your moms
recently 

I lost my mom almost 12 years ago July 1 2004 my mom had cancer as well 

and I miss her very much


----------



## AnitaAnne

Country Woman said:


> Anita Anne why don't you get your horse fully gelded? just wondering


It's not my horse. I suggested it to the owner of Frank, but she will not consider it.


----------



## Country Woman

ellen hays said:


> This a pic from the Horses and Youth in the Forest event that the forest service and Back Country Horsemen, Warrior Mountain chapter held. It was a wonderful day and everyone really seemed to enjoy.


love the wagon and horses as well


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Frlsgirl* and* Vicki* My mother passed away about 15 years ago. I always feel out of the loop during this time. I always try to tell people who have their mothers to give their mothers a big hug every chance they get and that their mother's presence is far more precious than vast riches. My comfort is knowing that I will see her again one day. Still makes they day very somber.

*Koolio* I hope the people and animals are being spared in the inferno. What a terrible thing, but it is good that there are good people out there that are so gracious to offer their support. I keep praying for rain there although I know it is a bit late coming. Just anything to dowse the fires and put them out.

*AA* I am sorry that you are having such a time a your new barn. I know everything must be very disruptive. It is complicated to integrate new horses into established groups. I agree with *Blue *about it taking a while. Hope yall are able to get everything straightened out.

*Vicki * Sounds like that is quite an event. Hope you have a good time. Ugh, no coffee. That would be my undoing. Like *Jan*, I hope you take pics so we can enjoy it with you.

*Jan * Had no idea that posting at a trot was so involved. Something I learned just the other day was that the purpose of posting is to take stress off of the horses back. This is info that makes me realize how little I know about riding. I am still looking for a good riding instructor close enough to go to for lessons.

*SwissMiss* Yeah the colors are different as day and night. Raya does the same doesn't she. During the winter I think Peaches is a fluffy honey bear, and in the summer, she is a golden girl. I feel really connected to you because our beautiful girls are so similar.

*Greentree * Hope you and DH have a good ride. Hope there are some pics to share

*PH13 * Hope the rain lets up and you can get some riding in. 

*HP* Timmy is a great horse. Hope the two of you enjoy your camping trip. Be safe and have fun. 

*City * Hope you get some riding in. Yeah, the sunshine state always seems to get summer first. That is a plus when everyone is still wishing for spring to the north of you:thumbsup:

*Celeste * Hope you have found some extra time to ride some. You know that ole saying 'all work and no play'. Got to have horse time.

Guess I had better close for now. I am afraid I might lose this novel. I will get the instructions together for using photobucket. Got to have pics

Hope everyone has a great day. Sorry if I missed anyone. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Jan1975

ellen hays said:


> *Jan * Had no idea that posting at a trot was so involved. Something I learned just the other day was that the purpose of posting is to take stress off of the horses back. This is info that makes me realize how little I know about riding. I am still looking for a good riding instructor close enough to go to for lessons.


It is not that involved...these are just drills to improve your regular posting. Not something you would do all the time.


----------



## Country Woman

AnitaAnne said:


> It's not my horse. I suggested it to the owner of Frank, but she will not consider it.


that is just looking for trouble , I hope the lady reconsiders 
that horse may hurt someone if people don't know


----------



## phantomhorse13

*fg*: you are way more tolerant than I am. some snotty b!tch trying to cut in to ride ahead of me would certainly be hearing about it.. as would everyone else within earshot. and i am not quiet. :x

*greentree*: enjoy your ride tomorrow!

*ellen*: the link to photobucket worked, and the last few posted just fine. love seeing pics of Peaches. your kitty is super cute too.

*Vicki*: you are awesome to help in the rain. sounds like a good ride with a nice turnout.

*AA*: i think more time is needed. certainly sucks to see our ponies having to work things out, but such is the nature of horses.

*SM*: glad Raya is better today. I would be thrilled if my mare came to me at all. Dream always thinks its a fun game to wait until I am almost out to her, then run to the barn and stand waiting for me to come back! hope things went well with the cat..

*Jan*: had to laugh at your impersonation of Gatsby during your lessons. often I am very glad the horses cannot speak!

*HP*: glad the new saddle is working!! hope you get the ankle figured out soon.



Today it.. _rained_! What a surprise. :icon_rolleyes: This makes day 10 in a row with rain. Made for a very productive but unexciting day. DH and I cleaned over at his office (the guy who hurt his elbow normally does it, but he is still out recovering). We changed the oil in my car, serviced the tractor, changed a tire on the tedder, put together the new power washer.. then troubleshot it for over an hour when it wouldn't work. Grr.

Sonnet enjoyed one of the boxes though:











Mia was the smart one (best way to spend a rainy day imo):











Came in and sat down to watch the Derby. I have been working on a gift for my mother in my spare time. Sonnet decided helping with that was even better than the box!











The rain has just stopped.. in theory only showers overnight and tomorrow is supposed to be *gasp* sunny. DH and I plan on some saddle time!!


----------



## ellen hays

Hey Everybody

Just some steps using photobucket. 

Do a search and find the official site

I had to set up an account

Go to photobucket and upload pics from source in my case the computer

Click on pic

Right side of screen click IMG to copy

Go to HF and log in

Go to 'reply' at bottom of thread for screen to enter your post and right click your mouse.

One of the options is 'paste'. When you press that, the pic should download.

If you have any questions please let me know. I hope these instructions help. You know me, I blundered my way thru it.  Maybe this will save you some trouble. Hope everyone has a good evening.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> It's not my horse. I suggested it to the owner of Frank, but she will not consider it.


Ok, trying to learn here: I know that some people don't want all testicular tissue removed when gelding. So this would be "real" proud cut, correct?

However, a gelding that has all tissue removed can still exhibit studly behavior, which is probably due to changes in the adrenal gland and thus a higher testosterone level? And how often does it happen that not all tissue is removed???
@*Celeste*?? Your opinion, expertise???

And I am wondering if there is anything that can be done in both cases?


----------



## SwissMiss

*Phantom*, Sonnet is sooooo helpful 
The coloring reminds me of our late cat...
Glad you finally got a break from the rain and hopefully get to ride tomorrow!

So you are saying I may be a bit too demanding with my mare when I expect her to come to _me_ when called? :wink:
Dreamer sounds like a mare-prototype, lol. Never a dull moment :wink:

Today, Raya was an example of good behavior  Maybe she decided she doesn't like me making her move in the round pen (which I can fully understand; I don't like it either :icon_rolleyes and rather stands still and get a treat.

Walked here and there on the farm in order to find the best grass on the property. She was completely relaxed and seemed to enjoy it as much as I did


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

*Ph13* Looks like you have the same expert animal help I have here. I love mine and don't know what I would do without them. Bootsie is the black and white cat. She is the only one that developed social skills and comes out and checks out visitors. She is very bold. A show off, too. The other two are shy and like it when it is just me and them. My little Yorkie is my brave side kick. I have to watch him because he doesn't realize his size. 

*Swiss* I encourage Peaches to come to me by taking her treats occasionally when I go to get her or just visit. I don't know if this is considered a 'no no', but her curiosity always get the best of her. It does help me draw her in to catch or pet her. She is not aggressive and doesn't try to mug me for treats. She is pretty good because she doesn't have any pasture mates. Which she seems to be handling well. 

Hope my photobucket steps help for any that are not familiar with it like I was. Just trying to save some from the headache of blazing a path thru foreign territory

Happy Mother's Day. I hope everyone has a wonderful day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## greentree

PH, Sonnet is very helpful! Making sure there are no parts left in the box, and your yarn is safe from that silly dog, who always tangles it...

Ellen, thanks for the PB tutorial! I must have a PB account, as I get a daily email from them. But losing them off of the iPad is so easy, as long as I only want one per post.

Swiss, did you find the good grass???

We had a beautiful ride at the cave! Not as long as I would have liked, but needed to save some of DH's energy for gardening. We parked at Maple Springs, which is a multi use trailhead, and there were a LOT of cars with bike racks. We met about 20 hikers and 10 bicycles on the first mile of trail. Sissy jumped and pranced at one group, but DH handled her well, and we went on. I was riding Tootsie, and she ogles at everything, but is scared of nothing. Sissy is not scared of anything either, but DH is still a little tense if she raises her head.....

We rode about 7 miles. Sissy has finally gotten strong enough to gait going down slight inclines, so we moved out bit more on the wider trails. DH is finally enjoying a bit more speed!! That will help us get some more distance in. 

DH got my pea fence put back up, and I got some snow peas, potatoes, beets, and green beans planted. It is probably too warm for the peas, but maybe some will grow. I am going to run out to the Mennonite greenhouse Monday and get some tomato plants. 

I watched the Derby, too, but it was little bit of a let down, honestly. I am quite ambivilant about wanting to go, since it is right up the road. I want to see it, but do not care for crowds. I want to see it, but really do not care to watch horse racing. Love the horses, but not the race....weird.


----------



## Blue

*Happy Mother's Day!
*


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Ok, trying to learn here: I know that some people don't want all testicular tissue removed when gelding. So this would be "real" proud cut, correct?
> 
> However, a gelding that has all tissue removed can still exhibit studly behavior, which is probably due to changes in the adrenal gland and thus a higher testosterone level? And how often does it happen that not all tissue is removed???
> @*Celeste*?? Your opinion, expertise???
> 
> And I am wondering if there is anything that can be done in both cases?


I have always had a hard time believing that there is such a thing as "proud cut". Have seen horses gelded and it would be hard to leave anything behind. 

Cryptorchid horses, when one testicle does not descend, do occur. Not sure how common that is, but it does happen. 

Horses that are gelded later in life tend to have more stallion type behavior because it is learned. What I know of Frank's breeder, highly likely that Frank was gelded late. He liked to keep his horses stallions. He also did not believe in starting their training until age four. Essentially, his horses lived in a wild type state. They were put up during the day to keep them out of the sun and turned out at night. 

The breed is also an energetic one. Plus the current owner never rides or works him. He is slightly lame but mainly he is just too hot. He has attached himself to her mare, and is a basket case if she is out of sight. 

I do think it was a case of bad timing. I wonder if the mares were all in heat and he was suddenly surrounded by so much enticement he was over stimulated. 

Doubt the mare "Sally" would have let him mount if she wasn't in heat. 

Convincing Sally's owner to try again will be impossible though. She has a lot of things going on in her life, and won't or can't hear anyone. She is taking to the vet about the situation. Sassy may get scoped Monday 

Just a real mess


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Mother's Day to everyone! 

:apple:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: I really don't know how you get anything done without your highly trained team of Sonnet and Mia. So good of Sonnet to empty the box and help with those pesky knots in the thread! 

Mia is obviously supervising the whole operation. 

*Greentree*: sounds like a fabulous ride! 

Ah yes, the Derby. Mixed emotions for sure. As a kid I dreamed of going one day and just being around all those shiny horses. 

As an adult, I do like to watch it on tv and hear the stories of the horses, but as an industry am not sure I like it. However, so many advances have been made in health care for equines because of those million dollar steeds...


----------



## Jan1975

@AnitaAnne, that is a mess.  A stallion at our old barn was gelded late and he still acted like a stallion, so I bet you are right on the late gelding thing. I hope you get it worked out somehow. 
@phantomhorse13, thanks for sharing pics of your other pets! What is with cats & boxes? People spend $$$ on cat houses and toys and really they should just toss a cardbox box on the floor every now & then. :lol: Glad it rained!
@SwissMiss, glad you had a good time w/ Raya! She is either one extreme or the other, isn't she. I feel like you are always posting that she's either perfect or cranky. :lol: 
@greentree, your ride sounds fabulous! I know what you mean about the Derby--I feel the same way. I love watching the stories of the horses beforehand, and watching them get them ready and parading them, but the actual race, I don't care so much about. I do think those upper level horses are treated pretty well, but the smaller, more local tracks, who knows. But, don't you think that's the same for any horse in any discipline? At least the horses at the track are monitored and vet-checked. No one is monitoring or checking local rodeo & show horses, etc. 

I hope everyone has a fun Mother's Day! I'm going to ride later and then do some gardening, I think. We almost have our yard put back together after the big tree removal debacle. Hubby made me a Japanese lawn ornament out of concrete. He made the molds & then poured it. It's awesome!









Lit up:


----------



## Koolio

Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day to all the moms!! I hope you all have a great day!

My kids spoiled me again for Mother's Day this year, but I think the best was the unexpected. Last night I hauled Himmy in for a lesson and was late getting home. DH had a lovely supper ready for me when I got back. After supper I went to do last feed of the day and the northern lights were spectacular!! DS and I love watching the sky so the three of us layed on the grass in the front yard and watched the spectacular show! It was probably one of the very best displays of Northern Lights I have ever seen (and I've seen a lot). They were bright, active, colourful and cascaded down from directly above, like a teepee. It is rare to see northern lights a bit to the south, but they were there! So cool!

The fire is still burning. With a change in wind direction, it is uncertain where it will go. As of yesterday over 150,000 hectares were burned and it was expected to double in size by last night. Luckily, people ar safe. Our friend when was working in one of the camps there is now home. No rain in the forecast for as long as we can see, but temps are cooler, albeit with heavy winds for the next few days.

We are good here and safe. The ponies are getting some grass now and don't want to be locked up in the dry pasture to eat hay. I hope to ride today but to wind is ugly. I may do some groundwork instead to switch things up a bit.

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Koolio

Anita - I am so sorry you are having such a tough go with your horses. Is there possibly another place around you could try? Horses will eventually settle in, but it takes time and it is difficult when you feel your are risking injury in the meantime. What about setting up a temporary fence with electric tape to subdivide the pastures to keep them distanced a bit? I hope you're find a solution soon.

Green tree - it looks like you had a great ride! I thought your DH got a new mortar cycle, not pedal bike. LOL! DH and I have mountain bikes as well, so I know the brands you are talking about. DS, DH and I went for a long pedal bike ride the other day and I was reminded it takes a very different set of muscles from horseback riding.

Ellen - as always, I love seeing your pictures! It looks like you and Peaches are an awesome team!

Jan - I love the lawn ornament!

Swiss - glad you had a good session with Raya.

Being spring, it is time to get the vet out for teeth and vaccinations. Sam has a thickening on on side of his abdomen that needs to be checked. It may be fluid he can't move because of his cancer surgery, or it may be something more. Regardless, we need to check it even though it isn't causing any immediate problems. Otherwise, everyone is in great health.


----------



## greentree

Koolio, the Miata replaced the mortar cycle! DH says the bike uses different muscles, but I cannot tell the difference. I have always wanted to see the northern lights! I wonder if the smoke made them more spectacular? What a cool present!

Jan, that is so BEAUTIFUL! Tell your DH he is one talented guy!! Can you PM me your address, please, so I can come take it? I mean, take a picture. 

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: So thankful everyone is safe. With a fire so big and out of control, well scary stuff. 

Northern Lights sound thrilling! What an unexpected gift that is! 

*Jan* that Japanese styled lawn ornament is amazing! You have a very talented DH. 

How did you post the picture? I may try Ellen's photobucket instructions, but I am really still not happy I can just post like always.


----------



## greentree

Going a Mother's Day adventure!! Film at 11:00.....


----------



## greentree

Well. What a day. 

This morning, Lucy told me she could go to the cave. Lucy has not travelled like my other horses, and never been ridden away from home.....I came in and asked DH if he was willing to go on an adventure. Sissy got a nice ride yesterday, so she should not be too excitable today........

I tried the boots on Lucy, and the size 1 (Renegades) fit perfectly! DH put Sissy in, Lucy walked right up the ramp(she has not been in the trailer in almost 5 years, and then, only to ride for 2 days straight when we moved). 

Got to Lincoln, unloaded, saddled, and mounted up. We rode down the little feeder trail to Collie Ridge, over the bridges, no problem. Got to the bottom, DH had left the pack with his phone on the truck bed, so we turned and went back up, trotting a bit as we went. Back over the little bridges. Then back down the hill again. 

DH was kind of sore from yesterday(he said), so we crossed the creek, and went up Collie to the top of the really long hill, then turned around. There is a fork in the trail that goes up to the horse camp, so we headed up there to see if there were any campers. The place was completely deserted. We took some pictures along the way, and a short video of my fat self on the trail! I will post them once they are downloaded!

The mare was really a rockstar on the trail. Just a complete delight to ride. I really cannot wait for our next outing!


----------



## Celeste

SwissMiss said:


> Ok, trying to learn here: I know that some people don't want all testicular tissue removed when gelding. So this would be "real" proud cut, correct?
> 
> However, a gelding that has all tissue removed can still exhibit studly behavior, which is probably due to changes in the adrenal gland and thus a higher testosterone level? And how often does it happen that not all tissue is removed???
> @*Celeste*?? Your opinion, expertise???
> 
> And I am wondering if there is anything that can be done in both cases?


First off, I can't imagine any veterinarian intentionally leaving any testicular tissue behind. 

One reason that some horses are proud cut is that the epididimus part of the testicle lets down, and the testis proper stays retained. The veterinarian (presumably inexperienced) removes it and thinks the horse is properly gelded when actually the hormone producing part of the testis is still in the abdomen.

You can check testosterone levels. If they are extremely high, it might merit a referral to a university clinic.

The only possible reason for someone to want to keep a "proud cut" horse is to use as a teaser for a breeding farm. The teaser horse will identify mares that are in heat.


----------



## Celeste

Horses that are gelded late are likely to retain some of their "studly" behavior.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Happy Mother's Day* all!

*AA*: sorry the new barn is turning out to be such a hassle. i hope things settle down very soon.

*Jan*: that lawn ornament is fantastic!! great job to your DH.

*Koolio*: so glad the fire is not heading your way. the photos are heartbreaking. hope you got some saddle time.

*greentree*: go Lucy!! always such a great feeling when you can see your training work in the real world.


Today, DH and I had planned to be up early and haul out by 8 to meet some friends at a new-to-us trailhead. We have been trying to ride with these people for literally months and never could get our schedules to mesh up. To say I was excited about it was an understatement. So imagine my horror when we were awakened at 6am by thunder. Despite the "10% chance of a shower overnight", it was STORMING. And meaning it. Ride canceled. :sad:

Since we weren't riding, we called DH's brothers and took his mother out for breakfast. We went to the local Perkins and got super lucky to arrive before the masses - it was literally standing room only by the time we ordered our food! The rain had stopped by the time we were done breakfast. We got home and started on some misc stuff, pleased to see the sun starting to break out (though the wind picked up a lot as well).

By afternoon, we were done with the project and decided the ground had dried enough to ride!! So while it was disappointing to not be seeing new trails with friends, it was fantastic to be back in the saddle.

On the way across Alimar, we ran into Keith and Gina doing some projects of their own:











Because the ground was still very wet, we stuck to the logging roads.





















Despite it being spring gobbler season, we saw turkeys all over the place. So many were too stupid to even run away!




















Phin was super all ride, being very forward but not being silly. We did a quick 10 miles then turned for home. Dean had been hinting he wanted to get on Phin, so I figured this seemed like a good time. As we came back across Alimar, we traded horses for the last mile.




















Phin was perfect.. and DH agreed he is super bouncy (don't think he believed me before). And he didn't even experience the spooky trot. :wink:


----------



## Blue

Phantom, I just love the pictures of your terrain.

I know that my Bart was gelded late (9 yrs) because the young girl showing him was having trouble handling him, but her father wanted to retain his "crested neck and high tail". That was accomplished. There are many vets out there that will do whatever they're told by the owner with little regard for the health of the animal.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: sounds like you had a fabulous Mother's Day!! Lucy is a good girl 

*Phantom*: Bummer about the storm. The pictures are wonderful though, you have such pretty scenery! 

Good boy Phin to carry your DH too. You amaze me with your horse training ability.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have been sick since Friday evening. Spent yesterday mostly in bed trying to breathe. Going to have to visit the doctor tomorrow. 

Something is seriously wrong with my lungs


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I have been sick since Friday evening. Spent yesterday mostly in bed trying to breathe. Going to have to visit the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> Something is seriously wrong with my lungs


I simply cannot "like" that :sad:
Not being able to breathe properly is terrifying (unfortunately I know that that feeling first-hand)! Hopefully the doc can figure out what is going on and you will feel better very soon!

Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## greentree

AA, DON'T LIKE on that post......hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Greentree*, sounds like you had a fabulous mother's day - great ride included! yes, please share some pictures!

*phantom*, waking up to stormy weather really put a dent in your riding plans! Glad you still got to ride! Love your pictures, as usual! It is soooo different from where I ride! All the trails I have done here are very narrow forest tracks - sometimes I wonder if I would get stuck with a wider horse, lol. 

*Celeste*, thank you! So being "proud cut for real" can actually happen, under certain circumstances... Hmm... 


No "real" horsey-time today, if you exclude feeding the whole herd, scrubbing buckets/troughs and mucking... DD came with me and proudly carried the buckets with feed to the horses. She even emptied them in the feeders (if no horse was in the stall), although she can barely see in the feeder :wink:

Last year she was very scared of horses and now she walks straight up to the old TB and pets his nose :loveshower:


----------



## Happy Place

Quick pop in. I'll have to go back and read later.

I got a trailer reserved for my camping weekend. Looks like everything is a go!!! Pray for good weather!:cowboy::cowboy::cowboy:


----------



## frlsgirl

@VickiRose thank you - hope you survived Mothers day ok; so your birthday is a day after mine? I think you are a year older though 

I started the day crying and thought about going to the barn to cheer myself up but our washer broke so I spent the remainder of the day mopping and assisting DH with repairs; was probably better this way, with all the work I had to do I totally forgot that I meant to do some more crying.


----------



## greentree

Frls, it is SO hard when all that stuff comes back. (( hugs)) happy that your DH could fix the washer!

HP, I hope the weather holds so you can have a WONDERFUL ride! Where are you riding? State park, national forest?

Koolio, I heard on the radio that the weather has given the fire a chance to die. Hopefully they can knock it out!

Here is the video from the forest....


----------



## Happy Place

Hope everyone had a nice Mother's day. I'm sorry for those of you who lost your mom. I lost mine long ago. Father's day is the hard one for me. My son took me to the Detroit Zoo (it's sort of tradition) and then out to dinner at Red Robbin. We talked a lot about his impending move to Chicago. Had a couple beers, had some laughs too. He also bought me 2 books. One is Zen Mind, Zen Horse by Dr. Allan Hamilton and the other is Tales from the Trail by C.S. Wilson. Excellent choices!

So I checked the weather forecast and it will be in the low to mid 70s with rain expected each day while I am camping. Happy for my synthetic saddle! Now I have to use some of my left over saddle money to buy a rain sheet. I can't imagine him standing tied all night and getting rained on :sad:. I'm finishing up my modifications on my pommel bag tonight and will take some pics. I'll give it a try on Timmy tomorrow. It's not waterproof, so I will line it with a gallon zip lock, then put items in their own zip lock inside that. Should work for now. 10 days left and neither one of us is in the best shape. We will have to take it slow and not push it too much.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: A sad time for you :hug: it is good to cry at times. 

Lost my parents after long declines in health. My father was first so it was the bigger shock. By the time my mother passed it felt more like a blessing that she was not suffering. 

Hard work gets me though the sad times too. 

*Happy*: Such exciting news! Hope Timmy and you have a blast

*Greentree*: that is a great video! So pretty where you ride


----------



## AnitaAnne

Got a shot at the doctor's and feeling much better after a short nap. 

I figured out how to post a picture...I think...needs to have the file extension jpeg not jpg :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Got a shot at the doctor's and feeling much better after a short nap.
> 
> I figured out how to post a picture...I think...needs to have the file extension jpeg not jpg :icon_rolleyes:


Glad you are feeling better!!!!

And about the file extension - I still didn't manage to change the extension on my computer... Yes, I can save my pictures differently, but honestly, I am too lazy to do so 

Put a thread up in the feedback section - who knows it may change back


----------



## AnitaAnne

Confession time. I have been holding out on y'all and it is making me feel guilty. 

So I need to confess 

Have a problem

I am an addict. There, I've said it. 

No, not drugs or anything like that

A shopping addiction 

a specific shopping addiction...

Yes, I have to confess I am addicted to shopping for a specific item, namely saddles

I recently sold my Torsion saddle and was feeling happy to be down one. But it just didn't feel right. I wasn't wholly satisfied with the Black Forest western. Although it worked ok for both Chivas and I, it was bulky and ungainly. Just not really appealing although so soft I do like to rub it

Then I saw it...the saddle I wanted originally...a Barefoot Tahoe in brown and black with the cool horse head cutout. With a sheepskin seat! I was so excited :happydance:

But feeling guilty too, how could I justify ANNOTHER saddle?? 

But I was caught up in the excitement of getting the saddle I really wanted originally. Way back when I first bought a treeless, the Barefoot Cheyenne. It was ok, but not really cool looking or anything

So I rationalized that I could sell more saddles if only I had the one I wanted.

Or I really must open a tack store :wink: 

Yep, I bought it and it fits Chivas perfect! My butt fits in it on the stand, but haven't actually sat in it on him. He is pretty wound up from the recent move. 

So here it is! Sorry for the bad picture of Chivas, he just doesn't know how to take a good picture...Ain't it purdy? 

Um yeah, I do realize I have a bad problem...


----------



## AnitaAnne

uh oh, the dreaded _pending approval_ notice Shiitake!!


----------



## greentree

It would make you feel WAY better if you donated the Black Forest to a lovely Kentucky charity case who has Black Forest horses on which to use it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> It would make you feel WAY better if you donated the Black Forest to a lovely Kentucky charity case who has Black Forest horses on which to use it.


Hahaha


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Confession time. I have been holding out on y'all and it is making me feel guilty.
> 
> So I need to confess
> 
> Have a problem
> 
> I am an addict. There, I've said it.
> 
> No, not drugs or anything like that
> 
> A shopping addiction
> 
> a specific shopping addiction...
> 
> Yes, I have to confess I am addicted to shopping for a specific item, namely saddles
> 
> I recently sold my Torsion saddle and was feeling happy to be down one. But it just didn't feel right. I wasn't wholly satisfied with the Black Forest western. Although it worked ok for both Chivas and I, it was bulky and ungainly. Just not really appealing although so soft I do like to rub it
> 
> Then I saw it...the saddle I wanted originally...a Barefoot Tahoe in brown and black with the cool horse head cutout. With a sheepskin seat! I was so excited :happydance:
> 
> But feeling guilty too, how could I justify ANNOTHER saddle??
> 
> But I was caught up in the excitement of getting the saddle I really wanted originally. Way back when I first bought a treeless, the Barefoot Cheyenne. It was ok, but not really cool looking or anything
> 
> So I rationalized that I could sell more saddles if only I had the one I wanted.
> 
> Or I really must open a tack store :wink:
> 
> Yep, I bought it and it fits Chivas perfect! My butt fits in it on the stand, but haven't actually sat in it on him. He is pretty wound up from the recent move.
> 
> So here it is! Sorry for the bad picture of Chivas, he just doesn't know how to take a good picture...Ain't it purdy?
> 
> Um yeah, I do realize I have a bad problem...


You too? I'm crazy about saddles; but can't afford to buy another one right now as I'm still making payments on this one. I even thought about getting a loan to start a saddle dealer business so that I can secretively try out every single saddle on the market.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> You too? I'm crazy about saddles; but can't afford to buy another one right now as I'm still making payments on this one. I even thought about getting a loan to start a saddle dealer business so that I can secretively try out every single saddle on the market.


Ahhh a fellow addict! So good to know I am not alone...

I love trying different saddles almost as much as trying different horses


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Confession time. I have been holding out on y'all and it is making me feel guilty.
> 
> So I need to confess
> 
> Have a problem
> 
> I am an addict. There, I've said it.
> 
> No, not drugs or anything like that
> 
> A shopping addiction
> 
> a specific shopping addiction...
> 
> Yes, I have to confess I am addicted to shopping for a specific item, namely saddles


Maybe I am mistaken, but it almost looks as if you think that is a bad thing................


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Maybe I am mistaken, but it almost looks as if you think that is a bad thing................


Ah, Celeste! You are always so supportive


----------



## Country Woman

I am crazy about all things horses


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: don't like the sounds of lung issues. what did the doctor give you? do you have a history of breathing trouble? can't wait to see the new saddle on Chivas!

*SM*: yay for DD not being scared any more. when does she get her own pony? :wink:'

*HP*: trailer is super exciting! where is the trip?

*fg*: sorry to hear about the washer, but glad something distracted you this weekend.

*greentree*: great video. lucy is lovely.


Today I got George out. It was the first ride since the tie up incident, so it was to be walking only. I was concerned he would be a blooming idiot, so I made sure I had good hiking shoes on in case I needed to do a bunch of leading. While he was a bit silly at times, he was overall very good. He did a lot of looking for things to spook at, but he was not subtle about it so I was able to shut it down before it really went any where.

























But if George thought having to only walk on the trail was torture, you should have felt his disgust when I got off and started clip bushes. :rofl: A few places have really gone crazy with sticker bushes, so I figured if we had to go slowly, I might as well take advantage. George was bored to tears, but he behaved himself very well. Patience is a virtue, right? :wink:











As I was untacking George, I started hearing this odd noise.. followed it to the source and saw Phin had found the Himalayan rock salt I impulse bought on clearance the other day. Glad one of them is enjoying it!











Tomorrow the saddle fitter is coming. He will make sure Sultan and George's saddles are still fitting. I will also have him look at their saddles on Phin, to see what tree size he needs. Then it's time for saddle shopping!


----------



## Jan1975

Well I sense a theme on this thread today and it is *SADDLE SHOPPING*. :rofl: Y'all enable each other and it's contagious because now I feel sad to only have two saddles. :lol:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Himalayan rock salt. Oiye! Of course we carry it at TSC and with my discount I got a couple. Supposed to be very good for the animals, all natural and all that. No expense spared for my babies. 

I put one in Bart's stall in the afternoon. All night long I could actually hear him banging and playing with it. The next morning when I went out to feed he had managed to break the rope and dropped it into his water bucket! Completely dissolved and useless and he was playing with the rope. 

He did enjoy it though


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> *SM*: yay for DD not being scared any more. when does she get her own pony?


Hmm at the moment she is only asking for a banana snake and baby goats... But my friend has a very cute, calm chestnut Peruvian that he would sell to me... The little ****** is everything I wanted for myself - except of the only 13.2 or so :sad: So maybe perfect as a kids pony???

*Anita* your confession of a saddle addiction comes hardly as a surprise :wink: But so happy for you that you found the one you _always_ wanted!

Would love to get the custom made saddle in the works, but we are going to visit family and the plane tickets were insane... So no new saddle for me (yet) :sad:

*Jan* is perfectly right: we are all awesome enablers for all our shopping for *ahem* necessities :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> Well I sense a theme on this thread today and it is *SADDLE SHOPPING*. :rofl: Y'all enable each other and it's contagious because now I feel sad to only have two saddles. :lol:


Only TWO saddles? However do you manage...:biggrin:

Who doesn't love the smell of leather?  Going in a saddle shop is better than Calgon 

Considered buying a tack shop that was closing down here back a few years ago. Fortunately I didn't have the money:wink: The sane portion of my brain noticed that saddles sat a long time before selling. They sold a couple of my Wintec saddles for me, so that was good.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: nothing better than a red gelding! At 13.2 would be a perfect size. I rode and drove a 13.2h Shetland/TWH cross for years. Was skinnier then, but still he was strong and had no problem. Full of go, go, go

*Phantom*: Poor George! He had to mind his manners and amble along...

good training for any horse.

Yes, I have bad asthma. Working in smoking places for so many years, plus all my allergies = crappy lungs. I have been told they are like eighty year lungs :sad: I have to take a lot of medications and the NP just added another one. 

*Blue*: Salty water, that must have been a disappointment. Poor Bart! I wonder if the noise you heard was him trying to fish it out


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita* I would not mind riding that little red gelding (with plenty of chrome btw - my fav ), but since I am far from skinny, I would just be too much for him!

He is actually from the same breeder as Raya  Maybe DD _needs_ a pony


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, Sally's owner got her scoped today and (drum roll) she is not a virgin anymore

The vet did it out at the barn, and they discussed Frank and possible causes for his behavior. But no one thought to just pull some blood work from Frank :icon_rolleyes:

I mentioned to my friend later that it takes two to tango! Frank couldn't have penetrated Sally without her cooperation...

Frank is currently banished to a stall, and his #1 mare is squirting all over the place. Dreamer has been squealing & striking out at her across the fence! Silly old man obviously has no idea what is happening

Anyway, I am just a bit irritated to find out the vet was there and no one told me. I could have gotten coggins and shots today without hauling anywhere! 

Instead a couple of my friends are hauling Dreamer and Dram for me while I carry Chivas and Sassy for an hour drive to a different vet that can fit us in. Oh well. 

Anyway, I told several folks there is an easy fix; we put Frank and his lady love back in the pasture my herd is in, and turn mine out in the big pasture. Sally's owner will have to deal with getting her horse out "from a big group of horses". 

I will insist I be there at turn out, and I will interfere if there is too much fighting. I think the best way would be to put the current horses up in stalls for a day and let my group explore the pasture in peace. 

Then the next day they can combine. 

My friend had already fed my horses before I got there, so I had a heck of a time catching Sassy! Had to walk her down for over an hour. Good thing I got that Decadron shot today...

Dram was a pest and kept getting in the way. Eventually though he and Chivas got tired of the walk around the pasture game and just settled in to some grazing. 

I told Sassy she could pick the place to give up so she finally headed for the gate :icon_rolleyes: I set down the feed bucket and she let me walk right up to her. Jeez. 

She is in the barn tonight, so don't have to catch her in the morning

G'night all


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Anita* I would not mind riding that little red gelding (with plenty of chrome btw - my fav ), but since I am far from skinny, I would just be too much for him!
> 
> He is actually from the same breeder as Raya  Maybe DD _needs_ a pony


When is DD's birthday? Soon I hope. Remember to list all the ways buying another horse will save money. I will always think of that as Jan's Plan :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, so much for sleep...was coughing every time I laid down. It is now 315 am and I am so tired. Going to try to lay down again...so sick of this brutal coughing 

hoping I can function on 3 hours of sleep :sad:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I guess sleep is out of the question today. Probably going to have to cancel the vet trip. I can't function without any sleep. 

Saw a really good video with some good news on the fire in Canada. Two airlines, WestJet and Canadian North are allowing pets in the cabin for folks evacuating! Even without carriers!! 

Good to see companies show such warm compassion. Three cheers for WestJet and Canadian North :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: sounds like a lovely horse.. maybe in time the request for a goat will turn into a horse of her own. 

*Jan*: I have a couple saddles for sale if you want to add to your collection.. bet you don't have an aussie yet. great for trail riding! :wink:

*AA*: not being able to breathe comfortably must be very scary. i hope the new med kicks in soon. sleep is important. what a PITA to have missed a chance for stuff being done with the vet is there. hope the barn drama settles down soon.




Blue said:


> I put one in Bart's stall in the afternoon. All night long I could actually hear him banging and playing with it. The next morning when I went out to feed he had managed to break the rope and dropped it into his water bucket! Completely dissolved and useless and he was playing with the rope.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Gotta love a horse!! I bet he was so confused when his new toy disappeared!!



Saddle fitter will be here shortly. Can't wait!


----------



## Happy Place

PH 13- We are going to Ionia State Park. They have designated equine only camping with groomed trails. Primitive sites, no hook ups but there is a vault toilet and water on the grounds as well as a manure collection site. Each camp site has at least 2 hitching posts. Our group has 4 or 5 sites reserved. One lady has a big ole camper that she is bringing. My guess is if it rains hard in the evening, we will be in there, playing cards!

Carrying on with my collection of camping stuff, I still need a muck rake, a couple of buckets and a rain sheet for Timmy. Also want to find a wagon for hauling water buckets from the pump. There is a decent truck cap for sale an hour from my house but DH has been working so late that we can't get there to see it! Hoping to get that by this weekend or I will have to get my tent out and start waterproofing!

Raining all day today and for most of the next week. Guess I'm gonna have to ride a wet horse if I want to get us in shape. For some reason, I really don't like saddling him when he is wet. I always think he will get a rub. Am I wrong about that?


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Only TWO saddles? However do you manage...:biggrin:
> 
> Who doesn't love the smell of leather?  Going in a saddle shop is better than Calgon
> 
> Considered buying a tack shop that was closing down here back a few years ago. Fortunately I didn't have the money:wink: The sane portion of my brain noticed that saddles sat a long time before selling. They sold a couple of my Wintec saddles for me, so that was good.


One of my friends opened a little saddle shop several years ago. It was the social center of our town in my opinion. She didn't make any money at it. She did enjoy getting discounts on her own feed and tack.

One night someone broke a window and went into the shop. They stole about 20 dollars she had in the desk. The tack was untouched. Rather than feeling relieved, she was mad as the dickens. I remember her ranting and raving. "Here I am trying to sell this stuff and people won't even steal it!"


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *AA*: don't like the sounds of lung issues. what did the doctor give you? do you have a history of breathing trouble? can't wait to see the new saddle on Chivas!
> 
> *SM*: yay for DD not being scared any more. when does she get her own pony? :wink:'
> 
> *HP*: trailer is super exciting! where is the trip?
> 
> *fg*: sorry to hear about the washer, but glad something distracted you this weekend.
> 
> *greentree*: great video. lucy is lovely.
> 
> 
> Today I got George out. It was the first ride since the tie up incident, so it was to be walking only. I was concerned he would be a blooming idiot, so I made sure I had good hiking shoes on in case I needed to do a bunch of leading. While he was a bit silly at times, he was overall very good. He did a lot of looking for things to spook at, but he was not subtle about it so I was able to shut it down before it really went any where.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/v6Q6QhGYHOg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if George thought having to only walk on the trail was torture, you should have felt his disgust when I got off and started clip bushes. :rofl: A few places have really gone crazy with sticker bushes, so I figured if we had to go slowly, I might as well take advantage. George was bored to tears, but he behaved himself very well. Patience is a virtue, right? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I was untacking George, I started hearing this odd noise.. followed it to the source and saw Phin had found the Himalayan rock salt I impulse bought on clearance the other day. Glad one of them is enjoying it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow the saddle fitter is coming. He will make sure Sultan and George's saddles are still fitting. I will also have him look at their saddles on Phin, to see what tree size he needs. Then it's time for saddle shopping!


Great pics as usual. I bought Lady one of those rocks and she loves it.I will have to buy another one it is almost gone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> One of my friends opened a little saddle shop several years ago. It was the social center of our town in my opinion. She didn't make any money at it. She did enjoy getting discounts on her own feed and tack.
> 
> One night someone broke a window and went into the shop. They stole about 20 dollars she had in the desk. The tack was untouched. Rather than feeling relieved, she was mad as the dickens. I remember her ranting and raving. "Here I am trying to sell this stuff and people won't even steal it!"


It is obvious; that thief was a total idiot. 

Does she still have the shop? I just got a really horrible vet bill...need to sell saddles or something, quickly


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, vet bill? Nobody is sick or injured are they? I thought you just needed coggins and vaccines. BTW, are coggins required back there just to keep a horse?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Went to the vet even though I was exhausted. Discovered when I got home that I never plugged in my trailer to the truck. Oops :redface: TG the cord didn't drag on the ground and get torn off like the last time I did that. 

My four all got new coggins and vaccines. Had Dreamer tested for Lyme's and Cushing's. Had Chivas tested for Lyme's. Had Dram tested for testosterone. Dram has shown some stud-ly behavior at times and I was rather curious. 

Did the Lyme's test just because those two have been out on trails a lot, and well just thought it might be good for peace of mind. The Cushing's test because his winter coat takes longer and longer to change every year. 

Have traded pastures. My four are out in the really big field with the young gelding and the lame mare. All is good. They have divided into two groups. Chivas, Sassy & Dram are in one and Dreamer has joined the two red horses. So all is good. Two geldings per mare :icon_rolleyes:

Frank is back with his mare in their pasture. His owner has made him an appointment to be checked. She is committed to helping him loose his bad reputation. 

Sally's owner got in a disagreement with the BO and is moving out. Sally has been there her whole life. Her owner has been coming out since Sally was born. 15-17 yrs or so. I find it all very sad, but many at the barn are feeling more relief than sadness. 

I told her they would both be missed and I wish her the best.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita*, vet bill? Nobody is sick or injured are they? I thought you just needed coggins and vaccines. BTW, are coggins required back there just to keep a horse?


Yes, coggins are required at any boarding facility. They just let me come without mine because they have known me forever. BO did remind me last week to get them done. Also required for travel, shows, clinics, sales, etc. 

Don't you have to have one when boarding? I thought everywhere required coggins


----------



## Blue

Not sure about required when boarding here. I've know plenty of folks that board and they never mentioned it. (doesn't mean it isn't there, right?) The only time I've heard of them required here in the west is crossing state lines for any reason.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: how'd the saddle fitting go? Isn't getting new saddles fun?? 

*Happy*: You are really excited about this camping trip! Sounds like a lot of fun. Plus more shopping 

Going to try to take a nap. See y'all later


----------



## Jan1975

@AnitaAnne, I do feel really deprived with only two saddles. Gatsby does too. And I too love the smell of leather! I hope you feel better soon! And yes, I AM saving so much $ having Gatsby, duh. Even though he's in full training AND I had to get him a new girth AND he needed a new saddle pad since my son is doing a show AND he's seeing the chiro next week. And did I mention he gets Smartpaks and also we put shoes on his back feet? :rofl: Really, I have so much money right now you just can't even imagine. :rofl: Buying a horse is a huge savings. I hope you get your boarding mess all straightened out soon. What a headache and stress!

@SwissMiss, stick w/ the snake for now. Much cheaper! :lol: Although a red gelding, hmm... and every little girl does need a pony, right? 

@Celeste, I can't believe they didn't know enough to steal a saddle! I suppose non-horse people wouldn't know what to do with them. And of course horse people would never steal because we are rolling in money. :rofl: 

@Happy Place, I am getting excited for your trip, so I can't even imagine how you must be feeling! 

@phantomhorse13, I really DO want a trail saddle, but I currently do not have a trailer and our horse does not live near trails. I am going to wait a few months before breaking it to my DH that I want a trailer. Then I'll need a trail saddle. :lol: I love how perky and straight up George's ears are in the pics. Sorry you had to torture him by trimming things. :lol: 

At my lesson on Sunday, she had me doing a LOT of one-stirrup posting, sit-trotting, and then some two-point without any stirrups. After that, she had me do regular posting and it was SO easy. Like, as easy as taking a nap. I guess those drills really help! I was about to die during them, though. I am still working so hard on leg position. I think I'm doing a lot better during posting now (at least I get yelled at less), but when sit trotting it's really hard for me to keep my legs back. I keep visualizing dressage rides sitting those extended trots...how do they make that look so easy? Obviously my horse is just bumpy. :lol:

Do any of you have favorite hunter style bridles? I am looking at a couple at Smarkpak like the Plymouth Elite or the Harwich Bridle. I have shopped mostly at Smartpak so far because their website is so much better (they way you can zoom in on bridle pics up close, and they have multiple views). Also, from when I've shopped there so far, they seem like a good company. I definitely want a monocrown or at least a mock monocrown. I won't buy one for a few weeks, as I've already saved enough money on Gatsby this month. :lol:


----------



## greentree

Jan, I like Bobby's Bridles. I have never seen a bridle from SmartPak....no opinion on that. I have never purchased a bridle on line. Be sure the leather is English, not "imported", which is internet speak for Indian, which means horrible.

AA, glad you made it to the vet and back in safely in your trance!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: I love Bobby's bridles too! Wonderful quality, soft yet strong. Will last through the horse's career. 

Too bad you don't want a really pretty black with rich brown padded dressage style...have one would look great on Gatsby! 

You are done saving money for the month? It is only the 10th, still most of the month to go :biggrin:

Trailers are an excellent saving plan! :rofl:

Let me know when you are ready to explore the world of treeless saddles:wink:

Sitting trot is easy. Just sit there and absorb the motion. I always tell people to pretend your butt is super glued to the saddle. Just go with it. 

*Swiss*: I vote for the pony and the goat! No snakes :shock:

Got pictures of this Red pony? I am ready to drool over his chrome...


----------



## Jan1975

Hmm, I'm not sure where to find Bobby's bridles around here. I did some Googling and it's so hard to see what they really look like on websites if they don't have good pics. My son's instructor invited us to come watch a big horse show they're doing that is only a couple of hours away, so maybe they'd have good shopping there. We just do NOT have a tack store anywhere around here. 

I banned Gatsby from his new fly sheet because it has a belly band and he was either peeing on it or lying in pee. The whole belly band was gross and I was about to throw up. So, I'm going to see that one and get a non-belly band one! My trainer's quote was, "Geldings are gross." :lol:


----------



## Blue

Jan1975 said:


> I banned Gatsby from his new fly sheet because it has a belly band and he was either peeing on it or lying in pee. The whole belly band was gross and I was about to throw up. So, I'm going to see that one and get a non-belly band one! My trainer's quote was, "Geldings are gross." :lol:


Mares are no picnic either though:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan, this is the tack shop I visit. Wonderful place. Lots of things to discover and she is always finding cool new stuff. 

Give her a call and discuss your needs. Owner Rita

http://www.carouseltackshoppe.com/


----------



## AnitaAnne

trying to post at picture again. This is really irritating 

Oh, new message when I try to attach photo. I have reached* over *the maximum allowed. Need to detach some apparently. Wonder if it will let me post after that? Quite disappointing. 

Anyone else run into this? 

Maybe if I use photo bucket or something it will be ok. Anyway, going back to bed now, have class in the am. Praying I can sleep without too many cough breaks. 

G'night y'all


----------



## greentree

AA, hope you got some rest!

Jan, a tack vendor at a show is an AWESOME way to save some money!!! 
My Bobbys bridle is at least 12 years old. I bought it from a show tack vendor! I had to order it, because Tootsie needed some Bart smaller, but I cannot remember which part it was...

I went to the Mennonite greenhouse yesterday and got some plants for the garden. I got 13 tomatoes, 8 acorn squash, 4 spaghetti squash, 4 poblano peppers, 2 sweet potatoes, and 2 vanilla marigolds for $20.00. I also have 4 funnels, and regular potatoes, green beans, and some snow peas planted.

I got it all planted and we had a huge thunderstorm last night! Today, more rain. Now, I need a dry spell to get HAY cut. How I wish I could be a gentleman ( or gentleperson) farmer...


----------



## Happy Place

Jan you can always drool over URL="http://www.doversaddlery.com/bridles/c/3501/"]http://www.doversaddlery.com/bridles/c/3501/[/URL]

I love to shop Dover! Tackzone has a lot of Bobby's tack if you want to see that. I didn't see any monocrowns though.

I think I will get a break from the rain and get to ride today. YAY! It's gonna be a muddy ****** though. He is still not balanced enough to canter in our tiny indoor and I am not sure I want him to try outside. We don't have a proper ring outdoors, just a sort of ring. There are definitely times when I miss my fancy show barn with wonderfully maintained rings. I was spoiled too because it was in hunt country with loads of cross country opportunities. :neutral:


----------



## Koolio

I finally have a chance to catch up, but only because I'm home from work today recovering from the stomach flu. :-(

Anita- I hope you are feeling better and getting your stomach under control. I've had asthma my whole life so I know how your feel. It sounds like thus are sorting with the horse arrangement at the new place. Frank's owner sounds receptive to finding out what is up. As much as it hurts the wallet, it always feels good to get the spring vetting done. My guys are booked for May 20 for a round of vaccinations and dental work. I also have Lucy booked to be spayed. Monday. So basically, I just donated my pay check this month to the veterinary profession. 

Happy - I hope you get to ride today. Did you get a new saddle yet?

Green tree - I am envious of you planting already. It has been warm and I was tempted but didn't because it is so dry. I'd be watering every day and our all water is pretty high in sodium and the plants don't like it much. As a rule, we don't plant until after the Victoria day weekend at the end of May because we can still get frost and snow up to then. It was a frosty -3 yesterday morning. 

Jan - posting with one stirrup is a great exercise for balance as is posting without stirrups. As for sitting trot, imagine keeping as much contact with the saddle where the reinforcements are in a pair of full seat breeches. It also helps to lean back at the walk at about a 20 degree angle for about five minutes before sitting up as this will help you open your hips and engage your core.

Fire update: 
While the fires are still burning, they got nearly 90,000 people an numerous animals out safely. It is reported 2400 buildings were lost but close to 24000 are still standing. Evacuees can't return until water, power and gas are safely and reliably in place. The outpouring of help and donations from the community is remarkable. Many pets and horses are being reunited with their owners. It is heartwarming to see the effort that went into saving the animals. Some will be lost, but many made it thanks to a community that value its human and no-human residents. The Red Cross has raised over $60 million to help evacuees and people are donating to a variety of other agencies such as the SPCA and Alberta Equestrian Federation. Many have opens the homes, barns, pastures, and businesses to help those in need.

Two remarkable stories are circulating. One is about the airlines that vacated both people and animals out of the fire area at no cost. It is not every day you see a picture of a plane loaded with people and pets together. I wonder what that pre-flight check looked like? In another story, a pot bellied pig, Marshall, was rescued by police and reunite with his owner. There are countless additional stories of human and animals reunited, including many horses.

Although I am so sad for the evacuees and cannot imagine the horror of the situation, I am also very proud to be an Albertan. This disaster has really showed the fabric of who people in this province are and I know for a certainty, Albertans come from good, strong stock.

Still no rain in the forcast, so the fire hazard is still very high but it has cooled off some.


----------



## greentree

Koolio, thanks for the update on the fire! We are hoping we are not too late with the garden! It may be too warm for the peas already.

I remember when we lost the other thread, we discussed making a new one every year or so.....if we stat a new one, can we change the title to start with 40? That way on that list I can tell the difference between the ages threads.


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Koolio* – I love that story about the airline that volunteered to fly people and animals – that is awesome; I wonder if there are any pictures of this somewhere on the internet? It’s always good to read stories like this where something good comes out of something so tragic. 

@*AnitaAnne* – I’ve totally given up on posting pictures by attachment; it just doesn’t want to work right; I’m using Photobucket now and I actually like it even better than the previous method.

@*Jan1975* – the one stirrup posting exercise is great; some trainers advocate for riding without stirrups but that can lead to gripping; which is why other trainers have discontinued it all together; then there are those clever trainers who are using the one stirrup exercise; it’s very clever and effective; mine had me post with the left stirrup only, then drop the left stirrup and pick up the right one all while continuing to ride. I might have to practice this again on my own; it’s super effective and also engages the part of your brain in charge of multi-tasking so you get double your money’s worth in one exercise.

@*happy* Place – I won’t put a saddle on Ana when she’s wet; I might ride bareback or do longe work instead; I’m more concerned with exercising a wet horse than saddle slippage, but I’m one of those overly careful people. Depending on the pad and girth you use, you could probably be totally fine from a tack perspective; I’ve seen it done.

As for me; I cheated on Ana yesterday and took a lesson on a school horse; he is also a Morgan so I wanted to try him so that I can get a feel for another Morgan and also because he has a lovely canter and I really wanted to work on that; Ana’s canter is still in the “mad-pony-express” stage so it’s been a little discouraging. I feel like I really got my canter groove back; I’ve never cantered so much in a single lesson; circles, serpentines, figure 8s; I already took 2 Advil on one Tramadol today just trying to make it through the day; getting old sucks!

I was feeling guilty about Ana so when I arrived I took her out of her stall, gave her a quick groom did carrot stretches and put her back in her stall; she was confused like “Wait a minute, we haven’t worked yet, why am I being put back in my stall?” but it was so hot that she was sweating just standing there so I bet she was at least partly relieved that I didn’t work her.

So then I had to get Trooper and get him ready and was trying to hide him from Ana but she stuck her head over the stall door and reprimanded me with an accusatory nicker. I felt bad; like I was cheating on her; I had to walk back and forth several times to get tack, supplies etc. and each time Ana tried to walk with me as far as her stall would let her, and then she nickered like “What the heck is going on here?” I gave her an extra carrot when I finished with Trooper, so hopefully we are all good again.


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, thank you for the update. Still wishing all the best for those people and animals. I've been reading miracle stories and horror stories. One video that really struck me was of a "camp" with I don't know how many people and instead of handing out dried dinners and boxed foods they had set up bbq grills all in a row and were making burgers. I'm sure it's impossible to do that 3 times a day for the entire time, but it was an awesome visual.


----------



## phantomhorse13

It has been a busy couple of days for me. The saddle fitter came yesterday and adjusted both boys saddles. He also gave me an opinion on the appropriate size for Phin. I was thrilled to see he did all the same things I did when looking at Sultan's saddle on Phin - guess I have been paying attention! :wink:

In an amazing piece of luck, I have a lead on what may be the saddle with Phin's name on it.. fingers crossed!

After the saddle fitter left, I went over to help Gina set up her new torsion. We got that done and then got hijacked by her husband to help with the last of the potato planting. I have never experienced any of that before, so it was an amazing experience for me. Before I knew it, the day had flown by and it was time to meet my DH for dinner. He needed to check out a project at the mall, so we grabbed dinner and I checked out a couple stores for a shirt I have been trying to find. I was thrilled to find something, finally. Who would have thought finding a plain, red tank top in the dry fast materiel would be next to impossible?!

Today started with my chauffeuring my MIL to the grocery store and a couple other places. I was pleased she was focused and I was home well before lunch! That meant I had time to torture Mia before getting George out.











The weather looked somewhat threatening as I got George tacked up, but luckily it didn't actually rain. The clouds actually started breaking up and the sun was out by the time we were done.

It was another walk day. George was less than impressed. We were heading to the top of there:











And we got there:











But just when he thought my clearing trail on foot was bad, I decided to do some from the saddle today! We practiced standing and backing and sidepassing - George was beyond disgusted, but he was very well behaved.











Then on the way home, we moseyed across the main farm and found Keith planting corn:






And then, the final insult after we got home:











After finishing with George, it was my afternoon to feed the cows. Fillet is getting big!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, great pics as usual, but I couldn't load the video. Kept getting an error. Ugh. I'll try later. Isn't it incredible how busy you stay when not working outside the home? Don't you wonder how you ever got anything done? Mia looks very abused indeed! Wonderful that you had a great day


----------



## frlsgirl

@phantomhorse13 What a good boy, George is! Ana would have bailed!


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> Jan, this is the tack shop I visit. Wonderful place. Lots of things to discover and she is always finding cool new stuff.
> 
> Give her a call and discuss your needs. Owner Rita
> 
> http://www.carouseltackshoppe.com/


Thanks, I am checking that website out now! As for the photos, I always remote link mine. I like the power to take them down when I want to. Having photos of my horse, kids, and me on the web for all eternity freaks me out. 



greentree said:


> Jan, a tack vendor at a show is an AWESOME way to save some money!!!
> My Bobbys bridle is at least 12 years old. I bought it from a show tack vendor! I had to order it, because Tootsie needed some Bart smaller, but I cannot remember which part it was...
> 
> I went to the Mennonite greenhouse yesterday and got some plants for the garden. I got 13 tomatoes, 8 acorn squash, 4 spaghetti squash, 4 poblano peppers, 2 sweet potatoes, and 2 vanilla marigolds for $20.00. I also have 4 funnels, and regular potatoes, green beans, and some snow peas planted.
> 
> I got it all planted and we had a huge thunderstorm last night! Today, more rain. Now, I need a dry spell to get HAY cut. How I wish I could be a gentleman ( or gentleperson) farmer...


Yay, I can't wait to save money at the horse show! Your garden sounds very diverse and that is a lot of plants for $20!! I spent $75 at the greenhouse on Sunday and that was really only my vegetables & seeds. 



Happy Place said:


> Jan you can always drool over URL="http://www.doversaddlery.com/bridles/c/3501/"]http://www.doversaddlery.com/bridles/c/3501/[/URL]
> 
> I love to shop Dover! Tackzone has a lot of Bobby's tack if you want to see that. I didn't see any monocrowns though.
> 
> I think I will get a break from the rain and get to ride today. YAY! It's gonna be a muddy ****** though. He is still not balanced enough to canter in our tiny indoor and I am not sure I want him to try outside. We don't have a proper ring outdoors, just a sort of ring. There are definitely times when I miss my fancy show barn with wonderfully maintained rings. I was spoiled too because it was in hunt country with loads of cross country opportunities. :neutral:


I love Dover, too. I often shop there first, then go see if I can find the item I want cheaper somewhere else. I am not sure I've ever actually ordered from there, but I've browsed there regularly!


I hope you have a good ride! Your old barn sounds so ideal, but every barn has its perks!




Koolio said:


> I finally have a chance to catch up, but only because I'm home from work today recovering from the stomach flu. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Jan - posting with one stirrup is a great exercise for balance as is posting without stirrups. As for sitting trot, imagine keeping as much contact with the saddle where the reinforcements are in a pair of full seat breeches. It also helps to lean back at the walk at about a 20 degree angle for about five minutes before sitting up as this will help you open your hips and engage your core.
> 
> Fire update:
> While the fires are still burning, they got nearly 90,000 people an numerous animals out safely. It is reported 2400 buildings were lost but close to 24000 are still standing. Evacuees can't return until water, power and gas are safely and reliably in place. The outpouring of help and donations from the community is remarkable. Many pets and horses are being reunited with their owners. It is heartwarming to see the effort that went into saving the animals. Some will be lost, but many made it thanks to a community that value its human and no-human residents. The Red Cross has raised over $60 million to help evacuees and people are donating to a variety of other agencies such as the SPCA and Alberta Equestrian Federation. Many have opens the homes, barns, pastures, and businesses to help those in need.
> 
> Two remarkable stories are circulating. One is about the airlines that vacated both people and animals out of the fire area at no cost. It is not every day you see a picture of a plane loaded with people and pets together. I wonder what that pre-flight check looked like? In another story, a pot bellied pig, Marshall, was rescued by police and reunite with his owner. There are countless additional stories of human and animals reunited, including many horses.
> 
> Although I am so sad for the evacuees and cannot imagine the horror of the situation, I am also very proud to be an Albertan. This disaster has really showed the fabric of who people in this province are and I know for a certainty, Albertans come from good, strong stock.
> 
> Still no rain in the forcast, so the fire hazard is still very high but it has cooled off some.


I hope you are feeling better! Yuck! My daughter puked on her school field trip to the bank today so the principal had to go rescue her. :neutral: Thanks for the sit-trotting tips. I am good about keeping my but on the saddle now but my LEGS. They slide forward. Thanks for the fire update, too! I love hearing about how generous people and business were. What a great place to live! I love to here things like this among all of the crap going on in the world right now. 



greentree said:


> I remember when we lost the other thread, we discussed making a new one every year or so.....if we stat a new one, can we change the title to start with 40? That way on that list I can tell the difference between the ages threads.


That is a good idea, especially now that we have 2 40+ groups. Also, what if we did it based on the year we were born & not the age? That way, when we all pop over to the 50 side, we don't have to switch groups. I'm sad thinking about us leaving one by one. Or, do people usually visit the "old" group & the new one when they "age up"? 



frlsgirl said:


> @*Jan1975* – the one stirrup posting exercise is great; some trainers advocate for riding without stirrups but that can lead to gripping; which is why other trainers have discontinued it all together; then there are those clever trainers who are using the one stirrup exercise; it’s very clever and effective; mine had me post with the left stirrup only, then drop the left stirrup and pick up the right one all while continuing to ride. I might have to practice this again on my own; it’s super effective and also engages the part of your brain in charge of multi-tasking so you get double your money’s worth in one exercise.
> 
> That is exactly what they have me do--post with one stirrup, pick it back up, then drop the other one, while posting the whole time. I do okay picking up my stirrup if I find it right away, but when I can't, and I start to get tired, then it's bouncing all over...it's bad. :lol: I know what you mean about the gripping. They had me do two-point w/out stirrups and all I did was grip w/ my knees. Probably not good.


Glad you had a good lesson! I'm sure Ana wasn't entirely broken hearted to have some time off.



phantomhorse13 said:


> It has been a busy couple of days for me. The saddle fitter came yesterday and adjusted both boys saddles. He also gave me an opinion on the appropriate size for Phin. I was thrilled to see he did all the same things I did when looking at Sultan's saddle on Phin - guess I have been paying attention! :wink:
> 
> In an amazing piece of luck, I have a lead on what may be the saddle with Phin's name on it.. fingers crossed!



That saddle sounds promising! I love your pics as always!


I just tried the multiquote button and I think it might have worked. Yippee!!

I ordered a new fly sheet today--a shorter one w/out the belly band. Now if my horse decides to lie in pee, it will be his own hair that gets gross instead. He really is such a dirt ball! If he were a person, he'd be the type that always had food on his face and stains on his clothes. :rofl: But he's soooo nice, so I'll keep him. But thank goodness for the wash rack at our barn.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio -yes I got my saddle and I love it! Fits us both so well.

Jan- I'm pretty sure there are a few of us who have slid over the age of 50 on this thread. We stay cuz we like it!

Anita- I have seen a couple news articles about horses getting their tails wacked off here in Michigan. It is on the rise :icon_rolleyes:

I had a nice ride today and tried out my make shift pommel bag. Worked perfect. Timmy's canter is still short and awkward. Now his trot is funky because he gets nervous and anticipates a canter que. Hopefully this will all iron out.

Lady who was going to give me a ride to camp is now asking me for a ride LOL. She is going to put her daughters horse on someone else's trailer. That way she can haul her camper up. Works for me, split the cost! If DH hauls for me, hope he doesn't mind picking someone up. It's not real far out of the way at least.


----------



## greentree

I was supposed to move?? I didn't even find the thread until I was already in my mid fifties. I just worried that all those older people would be talking about all their medical problems and procedures.....Hahahaha!!

HP, sounds like fun sharing the ride! Can you canter Timmy on long lines to help teach him to balance better? This worked with Spirit....I swear they must be related.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place said:


> Koolio -yes I got my saddle and I love it! Fits us both so well.
> 
> Jan- I'm pretty sure there are a few of us who have slid over the age of 50 on this thread. We stay cuz we like it!
> 
> Anita- I have seen a couple news articles about horses getting their tails wacked off here in Michigan. It is on the rise :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> I had a nice ride today and tried out my make shift pommel bag. Worked perfect. Timmy's canter is still short and awkward. Now his trot is funky because he gets nervous and anticipates a canter que. Hopefully this will all iron out.
> 
> Lady who was going to give me a ride to camp is now asking me for a ride LOL. She is going to put her daughters horse on someone else's trailer. That way she can haul her camper up. Works for me, split the cost! If DH hauls for me, hope he doesn't mind picking someone up. It's not real far out of the way at least.


Glad to know I can stay here after I'm 50! 

Yay for splitting the trailer costs! That sounds perfect.


----------



## Koolio

This post should be backgrounded with the theme song from the TV show, the Love Boat (the over 49 crowd should remember that one).

It seems Himmy is in heat and she is a complete hussy. Years ago, we felt Sam was proud cut because he would act like a stud and mount the mares, but that was nearly two decades ago. Now that Himmy is in heat, he thinks he is a stud again and won't leave her alone. It got so bad tonight that I had to seperate them. Sam is 26 and was gelded before we got him as a 4 year old. He's been living with Sally for 6 years and never tried to mount her, (she would kick the living stars out of him) but Himmy is another story. Of course I have a horse show with Himmy this weekend and am trying to keep her focussed, clean and sound. Sam is not helping. He is also huge (remember he's a draft cross) and she is a pony. Ugh!! Other than keeping them in separate paddocks I don't know what else I can do. Ideas?
So I've moved Sam to the grassy field along with Sally. I'm hoping he doesn't founder out there. I've been slowly introducing grass to their diets a few hours a day, but in an area where the grass is short and limited. I know the grass is likely a littl stressed with being so dry and high in sugars, so I worry.


----------



## Blue

*Koolio*, Yikes! Sounds like you're doing all you can. If you've been slowly introducing grass he should be ok, especially if he's "distracted". Maybe he won't be so focused on gorging himself.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: good to hear the positive news on the fire. There was a video on line a few days ago I watched about the airlines flying everyone out. I was tearing up over that one. Will continue to pray for rain. 

Not sure there is anything else you can do besides separate Sam and Himmy. Unless you want to start her on Regumate (I think that is what it is called). 

Going through the same situation here :icon_rolleyes: Chivas is probably going to founder from being in the big field and I am rather sick about it. After all, he's the one I need to keep healthiest as my riding horse. 

Best wishes to Miss Lucy on her upcoming surgery. 

*Jan*: Sure hope we don't have to age out on this thread. Honestly I qualified for a later thread. I occasionally read a few pages of that one, but honestly it's not really a good fit for me. I like this group 

*Greentree*: Ditto

*Happy*: splitting costs of trailer is good! Do you get to share the camper too? That would be nice, especially if raining...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Update, Frank broke through the fence into the big pasture yesterday and was terrorizing my horses. 

My babies looked a bit shell-shocked yesterday, although I couldn't find too many actual injuries. Dreamer has a cut below his eye, caused by (I think) how the feed buckets hang from the fence. They have barbed wire stapled up along the board fence!! Above buckets!! 

I told everyone to quit feeding my horses breakfast, I will feed them when I come out but not sure how. Going to have to buy some ground feeders or something. This is just super frustrating.


----------



## SwissMiss

Good morning!

*Koolio* :rofl: _Love Boat_ was fun! I feel for you with Himmy and Sam... We had to (permanently) separate the studly gelding from the rest of the herd (with his friend), and things have calmed down a lot. But last time Raya was in heat, she spent hours on the fence line, peeing and trying to shove her butt through the fence :shock: Hope you get Himmy to focus while working. 

*Happy* sounds like your camping trip is coming together well! Can't wait to hear it all! And splitting trailer costs is awesome!

*Jan* Gats the little piggy  You know, he loves you and knows you love shopping for him, so he does all he can to please you :dance-smiley05:

*phantom* poor abused animals! But I agree with with *fearless*: Raya wouldn't have encountered that corn planter with poise either!

*Anita* that tack shop sounds great! Haven't found one I like here yet.... Maybe better for my wallet 
Hope Chivas adjusts fine to the big pasture! I don't really like to keep stuff on horses in the pasture, but would a grazing muzzle help?

*greentree* that is a lot of stuff for $20! I am still learning about growing things here in the South :wink: Most of the time I am simply too late (carrots in April? Lettuce in June? Who are you kidding?!) Apparently I still have the Swiss planting schedule in my mind...

We are scheduled to look at a house today... It is getting real! I know it's unusual for 40+ old people looking for their first house, but here it goes...
I need some serenity to deal with house hunting :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, Wow! Is a horse like Frank even allowed to be pastured with other horses? And barbed wire directly over hanging feed buckets? Yikes! Sorry all this is happening.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita*, that is soooo frustrating! So sorry you are going through this...:hug:

Any way you could make the old place safer against intrusion and move back?


----------



## Happy Place

Trailer sharing is a no go. DH is concerned that my truck won't like the extra weight. It doesn't have the power that it should right now and needs trouble shooting. He also doesn't want to drive the 30 or more minutes to pick the other horse up, then back track to get back to the highway. More room for my stuff in the trailer I guess.
The weather does not look good for this trip. Expecting rain storms, mostly at night. DH does not feel like a rain sheet is a necessity and wants me to use the winter blanket if he needs to stay dry. My concern is that it may make him too hot. It will be in the 50s at night, but could rain heavily and he will be tied to a highline. Am I over thinking this, or will his midweight blanket be ok in the case of a heavy rain? It is waterproof.


----------



## greentree

I think he will be fine with the mid weight....I put the mid weight on JR in the barn last weekend to tame the fuzzies on his back, so he would look pretty in his prom pictures! He was fine. I think it was in the fifties, but warmer and dry in the barn.


----------



## greentree

AA, can you not move here to Kentucky? You could live in my barn, or put a house on the lot down the street that is for sale, and your horses would be happy and safe. The double wide on two acres was on the market for $35,000. Swiss could move up here, and we could have a little commune. I mean community. 

Swiss...that timing is tough to reset. DH had a colleague move to SE Texas in April, and try to put the garden in! Sounds quite logical, but in Texas, we were DONE with everything but tomatoes by late April!


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> AA, can you not move here to Kentucky? You could live in my barn, or put a house on the lot down the street that is for sale, and your horses would be happy and safe. The double wide on two acres was on the market for $35,000. Swiss could move up here, and we could have a little commune. I mean community.
> 
> Swiss...that timing is tough to reset. DH had a colleague move to SE Texas in April, and try to put the garden in! Sounds quite logical, but in Texas, we were DONE with everything but tomatoes by late April!


We could all move close together!! Somebody needs to win the lottery now.


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> We could all move close together!! Somebody needs to win the lottery now.


Since I have to get out of state to actually buy one, can y'all take care of the winning?


----------



## SwissMiss

DD is a bit under the weather, but I was still planning to send her to daycare... But throughout the morning she got worse instead of better, so I am keeping her home and will be working from here... OK, HF is not really considered work, but one needs a break, right?


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Update, Frank broke through the fence into the big pasture yesterday and was terrorizing my horses.
> 
> My babies looked a bit shell-shocked yesterday, although I couldn't find too many actual injuries. Dreamer has a cut below his eye, caused by (I think) how the feed buckets hang from the fence. They have barbed wire stapled up along the board fence!! Above buckets!!
> 
> I told everyone to quit feeding my horses breakfast, I will feed them when I come out but not sure how. Going to have to buy some ground feeders or something. This is just super frustrating.


AA-They need to do something with Frank. The place doesn't sound too safe. Hope this gets solved for you.


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> Good morning!
> 
> *Koolio* :rofl: _Love Boat_ was fun! I feel for you with Himmy and Sam... We had to (permanently) separate the studly gelding from the rest of the herd (with his friend), and things have calmed down a lot. But last time Raya was in heat, she spent hours on the fence line, peeing and trying to shove her butt through the fence :shock: Hope you get Himmy to focus while working.
> 
> *Happy* sounds like your camping trip is coming together well! Can't wait to hear it all! And splitting trailer costs is awesome!
> 
> *Jan* Gats the little piggy  You know, he loves you and knows you love shopping for him, so he does all he can to please you :dance-smiley05:
> 
> *phantom* poor abused animals! But I agree with with *fearless*: Raya wouldn't have encountered that corn planter with poise either!
> 
> *Anita* that tack shop sounds great! Haven't found one I like here yet.... Maybe better for my wallet
> Hope Chivas adjusts fine to the big pasture! I don't really like to keep stuff on horses in the pasture, but would a grazing muzzle help?
> 
> *greentree* that is a lot of stuff for $20! I am still learning about growing things here in the South :wink: Most of the time I am simply too late (carrots in April? Lettuce in June? Who are you kidding?!) Apparently I still have the Swiss planting schedule in my mind...
> 
> We are scheduled to look at a house today... It is getting real! I know it's unusual for 40+ old people looking for their first house, but here it goes...
> I need some serenity to deal with house hunting :icon_rolleyes:



Good luck with the house hunting!


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss said:


> Since I have to get out of state to actually buy one, can y'all take care of the winning?


KY has lottery, but I cannot win something if I am the only one entered, so could someone with more luck buy the ticket?? 

Yes, HF is considered working. Hope DD feels better quickly.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> It has been a busy couple of days for me. The saddle fitter came yesterday and adjusted both boys saddles. He also gave me an opinion on the appropriate size for Phin. I was thrilled to see he did all the same things I did when looking at Sultan's saddle on Phin - guess I have been paying attention! :wink:
> 
> In an amazing piece of luck, I have a lead on what may be the saddle with Phin's name on it.. fingers crossed!
> 
> After the saddle fitter left, I went over to help Gina set up her new torsion. We got that done and then got hijacked by her husband to help with the last of the potato planting. I have never experienced any of that before, so it was an amazing experience for me. Before I knew it, the day had flown by and it was time to meet my DH for dinner. He needed to check out a project at the mall, so we grabbed dinner and I checked out a couple stores for a shirt I have been trying to find. I was thrilled to find something, finally. Who would have thought finding a plain, red tank top in the dry fast materiel would be next to impossible?!
> 
> Today started with my chauffeuring my MIL to the grocery store and a couple other places. I was pleased she was focused and I was home well before lunch! That meant I had time to torture Mia before getting George out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weather looked somewhat threatening as I got George tacked up, but luckily it didn't actually rain. The clouds actually started breaking up and the sun was out by the time we were done.
> 
> It was another walk day. George was less than impressed.  We were heading to the top of there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we got there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just when he thought my clearing trail on foot was bad, I decided to do some from the saddle today! We practiced standing and backing and sidepassing - George was beyond disgusted, but he was very well behaved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on the way home, we moseyed across the main farm and found Keith planting corn:
> 
> http://youtu.be/Bb0yV6QfGD8
> 
> And then, the final insult after we got home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After finishing with George, it was my afternoon to feed the cows. Fillet is getting big!


Wow! I'm tired just keeping up with your post hah. Great pictures. Way to go George.


----------



## Twalker

*Another Rainy Day*

Hi Everyone,


Its been raining here about all week. :neutral: I need some sun.


I guess I will be able to keep my lease agreement with Lady. I was scared that she would full lease her out since BOlost the other partial lease girl. BO said that she wanted to make sure that Lady's stall got done on a regular basis and that she keeps her good condition. BO owner said that it is because of me that Lady is in such good shape. I am so happy. I was so depressed this past weekend when there was and mom and her two daughters interested in full leasing Lady. So I get to enjoy this wonderful horse and good friends I made for a while longer. So Happy!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Trailer sharing is a no go. DH is concerned that my truck won't like the extra weight. It doesn't have the power that it should right now and needs trouble shooting. He also doesn't want to drive the 30 or more minutes to pick the other horse up, then back track to get back to the highway. More room for my stuff in the trailer I guess.
> The weather does not look good for this trip. Expecting rain storms, mostly at night. DH does not feel like a rain sheet is a necessity and wants me to use the winter blanket if he needs to stay dry. My concern is that it may make him too hot. It will be in the 50s at night, but could rain heavily and he will be tied to a highline. Am I over thinking this, or will his midweight blanket be ok in the case of a heavy rain? It is waterproof.


Agree with Greentree, should be fine. But what size sheet do you need? I have a sheet was bought for Sassy that is just too hot for down here cause it doesn't breathe well. Works fine for cool rain though I think. Will send it to you if you want. I was just going to toss it. It is rather cute with peace signs decorating it. 

Its either a 72 or a 74 most likely.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita* you _have_ the inventory of a decent tack shop!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Anita*, that is soooo frustrating! So sorry you are going through this...:hug:
> 
> 
> Any way you could make the old place safer against intrusion and move back?


Thank you. This HF family is the BEST EVER

I have been reading up on this horse tail (and mane) cutting and it sounds like it has been going on in many places. The thought is that people think they will make a lot of money on the black market for this hair. No one is going to buy the stuff though. With the way the manes were hacked, I believe the intent is to harm because no way is the mane saleable or usable. Plus the way it was hacked, it is obvious cut just to cut it. 

I have no electricity there, and so can't set up surveillance cameras. The owners are there a lot, so I had felt quite safe. I don't now. 



greentree said:


> AA, can you not move here to Kentucky? You could live in my barn, or put a house on the lot down the street that is for sale, and your horses would be happy and safe. The double wide on two acres was on the market for $35,000. Swiss could move up here, and we could have a little commune. I mean community.


Would absolutely LOVE to move there! Have always dreamed of living in a barn with my horses. Or buy that property, though a double wide is bigger than I need...

Problem is my youngest. Will be two years before I could think of relocating. Have to get her situated by her 21st birthday. Very complicated issue. 



Celeste said:


> We could all move close together!! Somebody needs to win the lottery now.


Please buy some tickets, we don't have a lottery here and I am totally unlucky :sad:



SwissMiss said:


> Since I have to get out of state to actually buy one, can y'all take care of the winning?


Ditto



Twalker said:


> AA-They need to do something with Frank. The place doesn't sound too safe. Hope this gets solved for you.


It's a nice place, one of the best in the area, but all the boarders have to help keep things up. Just the way it is here. For instance even the stall boarders clean their own stalls, provide most of the shavings, and the hay and grain. 

Not enough people there anymore to afford enough help and to keep everything up. Times are hard for everyone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Its been raining here about all week. :neutral: I need some sun.
> 
> 
> I guess I will be able to keep my lease agreement with Lady. I was scared that she would full lease her out since BOlost the other partial lease girl. BO said that she wanted to make sure that Lady's stall got done on a regular basis and that she keeps her good condition. BO owner said that it is because of me that Lady is in such good shape. I am so happy. I was so depressed this past weekend when there was and mom and her two daughters interested in full leasing Lady. So I get to enjoy this wonderful horse and good friends I made for a while longer. So Happy!


Wonderful news!! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Love that video of George and the HUGE tractor! His ears just kept getting taller, and taller, and taller...then he thought about cutting and running and you turned him to face it instead. Fabulous training!! 

Maybe he will learn to like walking :wink:

Poor Mia! After all her hard work supervising, she has to suffer such indignities as an outdoor bath! 

Can we just all move up to your place? 

*Fearless*: That gelding looks to have a smooth canter. Looks like a fun ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Anita* you _have_ the inventory of a decent tack shop!


You are right, I have a lot of stuff. But in my defense, 4 horses...4 kids...everyone needed their own stuff. Plus all the years I have owned horses. 

Maybe all horse people are hoarders...hard to toss stuff cause one never knows what the next horse will need


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> You are right, I have a lot of stuff. But in my defense, 4 horses...4 kids...everyone needed their own stuff. Plus all the years I have owned horses.
> 
> Maybe all horse people are hoarders...hard to toss stuff cause one never knows what the next horse will need


Oh, I'm not pointing a finger, I'm actually jealous 

Wish I could do the same with tack... Mainly do it with grooming supplies :wink:

I have a body brush that I got (used) as "payment" for mucking stalls as a teenager... And I still use it on Raya! My BO recently commented about my nice grooming stuff (did I mention I loooooove brushes?) and wouldn't believe me that the brush was 30 years old


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Oh, I'm not pointing a finger, I'm actually jealous
> 
> Wish I could do the same with tack... Mainly do it with grooming supplies :wink:
> 
> I have a body brush that I got (used) as "payment" for mucking stalls as a teenager... And I still use it on Raya! My BO recently commented about my nice grooming stuff (did I mention I loooooove brushes?) and wouldn't believe me that the brush was 30 years old


B happy to help you get started...What item don't you need, but you just always wanted to check out? I might have it :biglaugh:

I dread the thought of ever moving, but then it would be nice to downsize, a lot. Friend suggested I donate extra brushes and stuff to the handicapped riding facility at the Helen Keller school. Sounds like a plan! 

I plan to go down to two sets of grooming tools, plus my travel set with the saddle rack I made.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ok, I give up on posting pictures 

Put a picture of my new Barefoot saddle under my album. Not sure if I can link to it, so if you are interested in seeing it will need to look it up. I'd tell you how but I don't know how...only know how to find my own, lol.


----------



## Happy Place

I will buy tickets this week. Cross your fingers everyone! 

Anita- Timmy wears a 72. If you are going to just toss it, I would love you to toss it my way!

Gotta run errands and get home for a mask refitting for my Cpap. Then sit tight for the storms tonight. YAY. more rain/mud/yuck.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> I will buy tickets this week. Cross your fingers everyone!
> 
> Anita- Timmy wears a 72. If you are going to just toss it, I would love you to toss it my way!
> 
> Gotta run errands and get home for a mask refitting for my Cpap. Then sit tight for the storms tonight. YAY. more rain/mud/yuck.


I'll send it to you. Pm me your address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Celeste

picture

Ok Anita, I think I linked your picture from your album to this post. You have to click "picture" to get it.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Ok, I give up on posting pictures
> 
> Put a picture of my new Barefoot saddle under my album. Not sure if I can link to it, so if you are interested in seeing it will need to look it up. I'd tell you how but I don't know how...only know how to find my own, lol.


Lol, this "forced" me to find your album :wink: Nice saddle and seems to fit perfect! Hope it is all you were looking for! Of course had to check out your ponies as well (never did that before) - and oh boy, you have a good looking bunch!

Re the posting pictures: it seems that if you attached them directly from your computer/phone, it uploads them on the HF server, and apparently each member only has xy MB available... So either you have to delete older pictures in posts or start uploading from an external server (e.g. Photobucket and such).
At lest the jpg issue seems to be fixed :wink:

And don't get me started on stuff I don't really need but would like to have - it's a loooooong list


----------



## Happy Place

Testing the jpeg theory.

Here is my new saddle and round pony! Wow I had to delete a ton of older pics. None of Timmy though


----------



## Jan1975

@SwissMiss, house shopping sounds fun! I don't think age 40 is too late at all. We bought a house in our 20's, and with all of the $ we've had to spend on it, I'm not sure if that was an investment or not. We couldn't rented, saved up a bunch of $, and probably been better off! I hope your baby is better! 
@AnitaAnne, that is frustrating and super scary! I hope you get something figure out. I know I keep saying that, but I really do hope so! Hugs to you and your horses!
@Koolio, obviously Himmy is one hot mama for even a gelding to be interested in her. Hopefully their separation works out and the grass is okay. 
@Happy Place, sorry the trailer sharing won't work, but I bet you'll still have a blast!
@greentree, I'm definitely interested in the horse commune. It doesn't even have to be a community. :rofl: If there's a horse-lovers cult, SIGN ME UP. Maybe I should be the one to play the lotto since I'm in Illinois and we have state & national lotto here. 
@Twalker, yay for getting to keep the lease! 

We are just getting set to go to the barn. I cannot wait because they got two new lesson PONIES. Teeny little shetlands. I cannot wait to see them! I plan to hang out in their stall during my son's lesson. :lol:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I wish we had the room for everyone to move here! If someone really does win the lottery, I suspect my BIL would let us buy Alimar and that would give everyone plenty of room!

I agree that having horses turns you into a hoarder. I have SO much stuff.. but you just never know when you might need it. And stuff is too flipping expensive to just run out and buy.


Though I DID just buy a saddle for Phin!! I got super lucky and found the same thing we have for Sultan and George on fb. Its only 5 years old, in excellent condition, and comes with fittings and a full sheepskin cover.. and all for half the price of a new one. Score!

I spent all day today riding: 5 hours on the mower, 2 hours on a horse! :wink: DH was able to break away from work a bit early, so we snuck in a ride in the afternoon. I experimented with a different way to braid the mane. I had tried that once before with Dream and it didn't last 10 miles. Phin's mane is much longer though. It seems to have been successful for today's ride, so will try it next competition.











































It felt like summer today.. so was glorious to be in the saddle.


----------



## Eole

*Swiss*: lovely picture of horses in pasture. Good luck house hunting, stressful but so exciting! If you all join in a horse community, I'm in. As long as there are endless trails. :wink: Moving to Ky with Greentree? 

*AA*, I'm sorry the new place gives you so much worries. Distance wouldn't be so bad if it were perfect and safe. Any option closer to you?
Looking forward to see you saddle. I had a Barefoot Atlanta last year, very similar but no horn. 

*Koolio*, old Sam is acting young?  Can you split the dry paddock with a temporary electric fence? If they are already up to a few hours a day of green grass, I think your transition was almost done. You do a transition on how many days/weeks before leaving them full time in pasture?

*Jan*: this is 40+. There's a minimum age, but no max. 40 and up.

*PH*, great pictures. Love the braid. 

*HP*, sorry the trailer-sharing didn't work. But for a first experience, you might appreciate not having added stress with an extra horse-rider to deal with. I'd rather have a horse too hot than too cold. Whatever you decide, this is not freezing weather, he'll survive. :wink:

*Twalker*, very happy you can lease Lady, what a relief. She really isn't for sale? You fit so well together.

Yesterday was annual vet visit. Blood drawn, stool sampled, vaccine shots for everyone and Buttercup's teeth floated. Alizé and Rafale always react strongly to shots, so we give them I.V. anti-histamine before.

Alizé got me really worried when she lied down in the paddock and wouldn't get up after a few hours. High fever, trouble standing, labored breathing. I gave her double-dose dexamethasone (cortisone) as vet suggested. She got better in the evening and today she's almost back to normal, except dragging herself around quite slowly.

I'll try posting a picture of her yesterday, with the boys looking over her.


----------



## Jan1975

@Happy Place, you must've posted at the same time as me because I didn't see your pic of Timmy! The saddle looks great on him!
@phantomhorse13, that weather looks glorious! Love the pics & video. Glad you found a new saddle!
@Eole, scary about Alize! I hope she doesn't do that again. Horses are such a worry!

My son didn't have a lesson tonight after all. He started to feel sick on the way there so we came home. Yesterday my daughter had a stomach bug and now he apparently has it. Yuck! I did head back to the barn on my own after dinner. The ponies are CUTE and smaller than I thought! I think they are actually minis and not shetlands. Here is a pic of Gatsby looking out the window. I often let him loose in the indoor after I ride when I'm there alone. He loves to roll and just wander around.


----------



## greentree

Well, right up byMammoth cave there is a 1200 acre place for sale. Connects across the road to the national park. Has one large log cabin. Plenty of room for more, I'm sure!! 

We got a small bike ride in, at a park in town, then took MY bike back to ****'s too. The bike dept. manager is on vacation until Monday, so hopefully he will just refund us our money, and we can go get something decent. Which means the chance of not riding for a few weeks, because everything else is a big step up in $$$$, and I do not have any extra....

Good pictures, PH! I get to ride the lawnmower tomorrow, as I tried to day, but ran out of non-rainy time. Got the gas for it, though!


----------



## SwissMiss

First couple of houses looked at - done!
I expected to somewhat enjoy it, but am simply weary now. No laundry room or another one where you have to squeeze through the door (really???); a big room without ac, to a nice house, just a smidge too small already, to my favorite, which would need extensive floor repairs and new windows = too expensive...

Oh well, we just started...

Good night!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: saddle looks like a good fit on Timmy; and brown to match him! 

*Jan*: sorry the kiddos are sick. Something nasty is going around. I blame this year's flu shots 

How about some pictures of the ponies?? 

*Swiss*: house shopping can be super frustrating. Are you looking for a place with land or planning to keep boarding? I tend to be a lot less critical of places with good land :wink:

*Phantom*: Exciting to have found a deal on the saddle you wanted. Hope it is in great condition

Loved the canter video; looks to be such fun riding with your DH. Phin is so photogenic! 

*Eole*: so sorry to hear Alize had such difficulty with the vaccines. Sometimes have to weigh benefits and risks. Are there other options available? Often it is the innert ingredients that are the problem. 

*Greentree*: that sounds like enough acreage for a commune! Now someone just needs to win a really big lottery (and share with the rest of us :wink

*Celeste*: thank you for linking my picture. Chivas does not know how to pose! Need to work on that. 

have a great Friday the 13th everyone!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: sorry your family has the plague. hopefully you aren't next in line! gatsby is so handsome. and i second the need for pony pics.

*greentree*: what didn't you like about your bike? hope the return goes smoothly.

*SM*: i found house shopping to be frustrating and mind boggling. though def interesting to see how some people choose to live! i hope your search lands you the perfect (or perfect enough) place asap!

*AA*: hope you get some peace from the ponies and the family this weekend

*Celeste*: is the second job done now? do you get a weekend to catch up on everything not done at home?


Happy Friday the 13th all. Raining again here - go figure.


----------



## greentree

PH, I liked my bike OK, except the seat would not stay up....so they pounded on it(DH said) until it got tight enough to hold. Then when we put it on the car last night, I noticed grease on the shocks(the front fork is shock absorbing because it is a mountain bike). There are no grease fittings.....THEN it started doing the same as the returned bike of DH's....the whole steering column is loose. I was not expecting a LOT from $149 of bike, but I have ridden it 4 times, on a track, not on a mountain, lol!!

Swiss, looking at houses IS nerve wracking. It is not you. Maybe you need a new real estate agent.


----------



## greentree

This is a test, to see if this gets the dreaded "attachment pending approval"....


----------



## VickiRose

Hi guys
I've been a bit quiet this week, DD has had a nasty head cold and has passed it on to me! Urgh! 
I cannot figure out the pic thing! Need to be on a computer I think, I'm usually on the iPad.
HP, great pic of Timmy, nice chunky pony! 
Jan, Gats is a sweetie. And I love Shetlands too. There was a new pony at pony club on Sunday, a chestnut mini Shetland. He had his winter coat and I just had to hug his fluffiness!
AA, the whole boarding thing seems to be a real struggle. Are there any other options? And I wish your "tack shop" was nearer to me, I'd love to try your saddles out!
PH, The tractor vid was great. George is such a good boy! 
Swiss, happy house hunting!
TWalker, great that you can still lease Lady and that they see the care you show her.

I got my birthday present early this year.(Birthday is next Thursday) Came home to find I have a new oven! My old one had a worn out seal and was nearly 18 years old. This is actually a double oven, so now I need to get baking!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: a low-end trek mountain bike that i bought for under $100 when I was in college still carts me around to this day. i would certainly expect a lot more than what you got for that money!!

*vicki*: sorry to hear you are under the weather. hope you are well soon. happy birthday!



the messed up pic thing is really getting old. i use flickr to host mine. its a bit of a pain in the butt, but at least the photos show.


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> *Twalker*, very happy you can lease Lady, what a relief. She really isn't for sale? You fit so well together.
> 
> Yesterday was annual vet visit. Blood drawn, stool sampled, vaccine shots for everyone and Buttercup's teeth floated. Alizé and Rafale always react strongly to shots, so we give them I.V. anti-histamine before.
> 
> Alizé got me really worried when she lied down in the paddock and wouldn't get up after a few hours. High fever, trouble standing, labored breathing. I gave her double-dose dexamethasone (cortisone) as vet suggested. She got better in the evening and today she's almost back to normal, except dragging herself around quite slowly.
> 
> I'll try posting a picture of her yesterday, with the boys looking over her.


What a scare that is. So glad they are better.


I sure would like To buy Lady but I couldn't afford it plus BO would never sell her. Lady is one of the best lesson horses she has. I can dream through


----------



## Twalker

See if this works


----------



## Celeste

I am "somewhat" through with my second job. I am going to one day a month. Unfortunately, I agreed to work a week from this Sunday. 

I swore that I was going to rest all day, but I seem to be stuck in "work-a-holic" mode. I am cleaning out closets. I tried to stop, honest...........

Tomorrow, I have a friend coming over to ride. We will probably ride right up to the point that I am dead, so I will plan on some ibuprofen.


----------



## AnitaAnne

We had torrential rain last night. Just what the horses needed after their trimming*sigh*

Work is not bad today. Hope it continues...


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> First couple of houses looked at - done!
> I expected to somewhat enjoy it, but am simply weary now. No laundry room or another one where you have to squeeze through the door (really???); a big room without ac, to a nice house, just a smidge too small already, to my favorite, which would need extensive floor repairs and new windows = too expensive...
> 
> Oh well, we just started...
> 
> Good night!


Sounds like you just haven't found the right house yet! Whenever I look at houses w/ friends who are shopping, I pretend I'm on an episode of House Hunters. :lol:



AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: sorry the kiddos are sick. Something nasty is going around. I blame this year's flu shots
> 
> How about some pictures of the ponies??


Thanks! Both are good today so as long as no one else in the family gets it, we're good. 

I will try to take pics of the ponies this weekend! I took a couple yesterday, but they have other kids in them. Two kids and the instructor and another boarder were all loving on one of them at the same time. So cute! 




phantomhorse13 said:


> *Jan*: sorry your family has the plague. hopefully you aren't next in line! gatsby is so handsome. and i second the need for pony pics.


I hope to not be next!! My stomach felt strange on Wednesday so I'm hoping that little bit of it was my "turn". Thanks for the Gatsby compliment. I love him so much!




VickiRose said:


> Hi guys
> I've been a bit quiet this week, DD has had a nasty head cold and has passed it on to me! Urgh!
> I cannot figure out the pic thing! Need to be on a computer I think, I'm usually on the iPad.
> 
> Jan, Gats is a sweetie. And I love Shetlands too. There was a new pony at pony club on Sunday, a chestnut mini Shetland. He had his winter coat and I just had to hug his fluffiness!
> 
> I got my birthday present early this year.(Birthday is next Thursday) Came home to find I have a new oven! My old one had a worn out seal and was nearly 18 years old. This is actually a double oven, so now I need to get baking!


Sorry your hubby shared his plague with you. Why can't men figure out when it's okay to share and when it's not? :rofl: 

A new oven, yay!!! I would love a double oven; I'm so jealous. 

A Shetland w/ a winter coat is seriously the cutest equine of all. You need to take a pic next time! 

I could take a photobucket how-to screencast if you really want to know. I make them all the time for work so NBD if you want me to!

I have not much to say about today other than...ONLY 8 MORE DAYS OF SCHOOL. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste said:


> I am "somewhat" through with my second job. I am going to one day a month. Unfortunately, I agreed to work a week from this Sunday.
> 
> I swore that I was going to rest all day, but I seem to be stuck in "work-a-holic" mode. I am cleaning out closets. I tried to stop, honest...........
> 
> Tomorrow, I have a friend coming over to ride. We will probably ride right up to the point that I am dead, so I will plan on some ibuprofen.


Slow down, lady! YOu are definitely going at full speed. I hope you have a day of relaxation soon! The ride sounds fun!




AnitaAnne said:


> We had torrential rain last night. Just what the horses needed after their trimming*sigh*
> 
> Work is not bad today. Hope it continues...


Oh no on the rain. I hope it doesn't bother the feet!


----------



## Happy Place

I had the farm to myself today. It was quiet and lovely! It was finally warm enough to hose down Timmy's legs. Guess what? They really are white! I rode for about 45 minutes. My ankle is slowly getting better. I got 1 stride of a canter before he lapsed into his Barney Rubble speed trot. I need to be more consistent with my que. I do inside rein and outside leg slightly back but also just 2 clucks. Tonight I found myself clucking a bunch, all out of rhythm right before he took his stride. We are a work in progress.

I am wiped out. Our Dixie chopper was loaded on a trailer and I wanted to cut the lawn so I hooked up the trailer, started that bad boy and backed it down the ramp. For some reason I am scared to death to back down the ramp! I did it today, even fought with the rachet straps and won! LOL I actually had to google how to work a rachet strap before I could get them undone. The best part is, I know I am not alone. I had the question partially typed out and it popped up, complete with you tube videos :rofl: 

Tomorrow I need to wash Tim's blanket. I did it here at the house, but my washer isn't quite big enough to get it really clean and rinsed well. At least it won't be a muddy mess when I sneak into the laundromat! I was thinking of using vinegar to get the smell out. What do you all use?


----------



## Blue

Happy, what kind of a smell to you have in it? Sometimes just sprinkle liberally with baking soda and letting it set. I rinse with a hose on the back fence.


----------



## Happy Place

Blue just the typical ammonia smell. It's hard to get out. We have no fences at out house! Sometimes I think one would be handy lol


----------



## greentree

Testing photobucket...


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, fences don't always keep the critters where they belong, but they're handy for holding stuff!


----------



## greentree

I got that picture on, finally! Yay! Takes about 10 minutes to put it ON PB, copy, paste, etc., UGH. Guess they fixed us chronic photo posters. 

We got our bike money back from ****'s! YAY! Now we have to cough up MORE money to have bikes to ride. UGH. Don 't know which of us is going bike less....

The family came out and met Magnolia yesterday. I did not realize his DD was a little child. Maybe 5? I thought she was 10 or so. I told him the horse needed to go to a trainer for a month or so, and he thinks he knows someone. Maybe she has a new home. She really is a gorgeous horse, if I do say so myself....

Abby has grown 2 inches...she is now 12.2. Her croup in almost level with Magnolia's. I hope she doesn't stop growing. I would like to show her. Maybe even a few halter classes. I have rarely seen straighter legs on a colt. I would post pictures, but see #1, lol!!

I had to delete ALL of my HF pics trying to get that stupid thing on....so all of my threads are going to be blank. Thanks, HF!

It was supposed to be clear until Sunday evening, but it is raining. One more thing to be peeved about, lol!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Birthday *VickiRose*!! Have you cooked in your new oven yet? Or keeping it shiny and new for a little while...

*Greentree*: Good you got the bikes returned without a big hassle. The only bike I ever liked was a stationary one, lol. Great for drying dog coats :rofl: 

This new HF has really cured us of posting pictures. Very annoying. Planning on trying short videos instead, then I can just link them. 

*Celeste*: hope you are out enjoying a ride on the PP!! 

*Happy*: don't worry about the smells, they will just come back anyway. I wash stuff in the washing machine or hose it off and hang it up. The sun will kill some. Maybe some good old Pine Sol? 

I am still feeling ill about what was done to my horses tails and manes. I really loved Chivas thick Fabio hair and this hack job makes them all look like reetards. Keep trying to remind myself the hair will grow, but it will take a long time. 

Plus I resent that my horses have lost their stalls and protection from the weather through no fault of their own. They enjoyed going to the barn to get out of the sun, wind, or rain when they chose to. I tried to make their home as comfortable as I could. Now they have lots of pasture, and a pond to drink out of. That gives *me* a lot more freedom, but I hate they have no place for cover. 

Just wish I knew why it was done. Hard to believe it was for profit, but apparently rumors of great wealth abound. 

Maybe we as a horse community need to reject anything made with horse hair. Cut out the market.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning!

Green tree - I'm glad you were able to return your bikes and hope you can find new ones that work for you.

Anita - being summer, hopefully your horses won't need so much shelter. Maybe something better will turn up by fall? Didn't you erect the shelters you had at the old place? Any chance of having them moved to the new place? Can you trim up / roach the horses manes so they look OK and will grow out evenly?

Happy - I hose off or pressure wash my horse blankets first before throwing them in the wash and it helps. You could also sneak the blanket in at the laundry mat.

It is a beautiful day around here with rain forecasted for next weekend. I pray that it materializes!
I have a dressage show tomorrow and plan to take Koolio for western dressage and Himmy for classical dressage. I ride 4 different tests, so I might need a reader to keep them straight. It is an informal show, but still the first of the season. It should be fun!

Sam and Himmy are still in love and kept in separate quarters. It is like supervising lovesick teenagers. I may go for a trail ride with some friends today and take Sam which will hopefully take his attention off Himmy for a few hours. Other than that, the day I'll be busy washing horses and prepping for the show tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Country Woman

good morning everyone 

I am searching for a new tv, ours is on its last legs. we are waiting for a sale on the set I like 

I have to go to a memorial service this afternoon too

Next week is Rodeo weekend On Thurs the Bed races Fri-Mon rodeo Sat morning pancake break fast and parade 

end of May hopefully riding


----------



## Celeste

My friend came out and we had a nice ride. 5.3 miles. The weather was perfect. 50% of the horses in the group were on perfect behavior. There were only two of us. (And mine was not the perfect one.) And though mine was less than perfect, hey, she did pretty darn good for not being ridden out in ages. Parts of me hurt that I forgot I had, and it was only 5 miles. I am determined to start riding more. You guys keep reminding me of that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> My friend came out and we had a nice ride. 5.3 miles. The weather was perfect. 50% of the horses in the group were on perfect behavior. There were only two of us. (And mine was not the perfect one.) And though mine was less than perfect, hey, she did pretty darn good for not being ridden out in ages. Parts of me hurt that I forgot I had, and it was only 5 miles. I am determined to start riding more. You guys keep reminding me of that.


Yippee *Celeste*! Absolutely you need to keep riding more. How about tomorrow? 

Sounds like you had a wonderful time


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: have a fabulous time tomorrow. Four rides is a nice amount to ride, but yes hard to remember! Very annoying if one goes off course. Don't ask how I know, lol

Take pictures and maybe some video? Would love to watch one of your tests

*Greentree*: Five seems a little young to take a chance on a horse not fully trained. Hope his "trainer" has some real experience.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Had a great time tonight at the barn. Was able to catch Sassy very easily with a crinkling bag of carrots! Caught her halter when she reached for a carrot. Very happy about that! 

I got a message that the girl wants Dram, but so far have not heard that from her directly. Sometimes people make things more complicated than they need to be. 

But the best news is my new Barefoot Tahoe saddle fits me and Chivas!! It is very comfortable and I don't feel like I am doing the splits. Feel really secure on the sheepskin seat too. 

So happy :riding:

Had a really nice ride on Chivas just in the arena. He got bored but that is too bad :wink: 

Took a little video of the saddle on him to avoid the picture posting difficulty. Doesn't he look adorable? 

I love my pony


----------



## Happy Place

I took Tims blanket to the laundromat. Used a mix od vinegar and blue dawn. Worked great. No sneaking either. It's horse country. They just,ask that you run the washer empty after washing your blanket. It was so cold and rainy today. I ran errands half the day and laid around the rest! Tomorrow I'm going to buy a cap for my truck. That means no tent for camping.yay! Drier and off the ground. We have a camper couch/bed that will fit in the back. Comfy!


----------



## SwissMiss

My horse is sooooo eager to please!

Was telling her recently that I have to start exercising more again, and apparently she wants to help me :icon_rolleyes:
Today she was grazing at the far end of the pasture and didn't even lift her head when called (ok, I don't think my voice carried that far). So grabbed the halter and walked out - for quite a while :wink: Got to her, she let me barely touch her neck and off she went :x
The recent flooding turned the pasture in a swamp, the horses made nice deep holes and now all is dry and covered in high grass... Quite a challenge to walk, let alone keeping up with a feisty mare :icon_rolleyes: After about 30 mins of that, she stood like a rock and let me halter her...

I am convinced I saw her smirk when she walked beside me to the barn:???:


----------



## greentree

AA, that looks like a very nice barn! Glad the saddle fits and feels good!

HP, I am going to get a cap for my truck, too. I have a most lovely slide in camper, but it is no longer road worthy.

We took our new bikes into town and rode close to 10 miles on the greenway trail. Tomorrow we are going to attempt the Mammoth Cave railway trail. 

I would not consider this home for Magnolia if she were not Destined to be more of a pet than anything. But she IS a Spirit child, and doing nothing is the favored option.....


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place said:


> I had the farm to myself today. It was quiet and lovely! It was finally warm enough to hose down Timmy's legs. Guess what? They really are white! I rode for about 45 minutes. My ankle is slowly getting better. I got 1 stride of a canter before he lapsed into his Barney Rubble speed trot. I need to be more consistent with my que. I do inside rein and outside leg slightly back but also just 2 clucks. Tonight I found myself clucking a bunch, all out of rhythm right before he took his stride. We are a work in progress.
> 
> I am wiped out. Our Dixie chopper was loaded on a trailer and I wanted to cut the lawn so I hooked up the trailer, started that bad boy and backed it down the ramp. For some reason I am scared to death to back down the ramp! I did it today, even fought with the rachet straps and won! LOL I actually had to google how to work a rachet strap before I could get them undone. The best part is, I know I am not alone. I had the question partially typed out and it popped up, complete with you tube videos :rofl:
> 
> Tomorrow I need to wash Tim's blanket. I did it here at the house, but my washer isn't quite big enough to get it really clean and rinsed well. At least it won't be a muddy mess when I sneak into the laundromat! I was thinking of using vinegar to get the smell out. What do you all use?


Yay for white legs! Now have fun keeping them white. :lol:  I wash blankets in the wash machine w/ some Oxyclean, twice. It seems to take the smell out, and trust me, Gatsby PEES on his blankets. 




greentree said:


> I got that picture on, finally! Yay! Takes about 10 minutes to put it ON PB, copy, paste, etc., UGH. Guess they fixed us chronic photo posters.
> 
> We got our bike money back from ****'s! YAY! Now we have to cough up MORE money to have bikes to ride. UGH. Don 't know which of us is going bike less....
> 
> The family came out and met Magnolia yesterday. I did not realize his DD was a little child. Maybe 5? I thought she was 10 or so. I told him the horse needed to go to a trainer for a month or so, and he thinks he knows someone. Maybe she has a new home. She really is a gorgeous horse, if I do say so myself....
> 
> Abby has grown 2 inches...she is now 12.2. Her croup in almost level with Magnolia's. I hope she doesn't stop growing. I would like to show her. Maybe even a few halter classes. I have rarely seen straighter legs on a colt. I would post pictures, but see #1, lol!!
> 
> I had to delete ALL of my HF pics trying to get that stupid thing on....so all of my threads are going to be blank. Thanks, HF!
> 
> It was supposed to be clear until Sunday evening, but it is raining. One more thing to be peeved about, lol!!!


Yay for successful pics! Spirit is so stunning and looks like such a great all-around horse. 

Do you think the family w/ take Magnolia? Show us some pics, now that you know how! 

What kind of bike do you think you will get? We have a lot of bikes here, as my husband & son both race mountain bikes. Let me know if you need advice.  I will say that you get what you pay for and quality makes a huge difference on how easy they are to ride and how well they hold up. 



AnitaAnne said:


> I am still feeling ill about what was done to my horses tails and manes. I really loved Chivas thick Fabio hair and this hack job makes them all look like reetards. Keep trying to remind myself the hair will grow, but it will take a long time.
> 
> Plus I resent that my horses have lost their stalls and protection from the weather through no fault of their own. They enjoyed going to the barn to get out of the sun, wind, or rain when they chose to. I tried to make their home as comfortable as I could. Now they have lots of pasture, and a pond to drink out of. That gives *me* a lot more freedom, but I hate they have no place for cover.
> 
> Just wish I knew why it was done. Hard to believe it was for profit, but apparently rumors of great wealth abound.
> 
> Maybe we as a horse community need to reject anything made with horse hair. Cut out the market.


I agree--let's stop buying horsehair things! I actually don't think I ever have, although pretty much everyone at our barn has a fake tail but me. I wouldn't think those fake tails were taken from horses sneakily like that, though. What else is exactly made from horse hair? I hope their tails grow out fast! 



Koolio said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is a beautiful day around here with rain forecasted for next weekend. I pray that it materializes!
> I have a dressage show tomorrow and plan to take Koolio for western dressage and Himmy for classical dressage. I ride 4 different tests, so I might need a reader to keep them straight. It is an informal show, but still the first of the season. It should be fun!
> 
> Sam and Himmy are still in love and kept in separate quarters. It is like supervising lovesick teenagers. I may go for a trail ride with some friends today and take Sam which will hopefully take his attention off Himmy for a few hours. Other than that, the day I'll be busy washing horses and prepping for the show tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


Yay for the show! I can't wait to hear about it and I hope there are PICTURES. I'm cracking up about Himmy & Sam. I hope she's not too distraught at the show. Also I hope there isn't another stallion (or wanna be stallion) at the show. 




Country Woman said:


> good morning everyone
> 
> I am searching for a new tv, ours is on its last legs. we are waiting for a sale on the set I like
> 
> I have to go to a memorial service this afternoon too
> 
> Next week is Rodeo weekend On Thurs the Bed races Fri-Mon rodeo Sat morning pancake break fast and parade
> 
> end of May hopefully riding


That rodeo weekend sounds like fun! I hope you find a good TV @ a great price! Maybe there will be some Memorial Day sales? 



Celeste said:


> My friend came out and we had a nice ride. 5.3 miles. The weather was perfect. 50% of the horses in the group were on perfect behavior. There were only two of us. (And mine was not the perfect one.) And though mine was less than perfect, hey, she did pretty darn good for not being ridden out in ages. Parts of me hurt that I forgot I had, and it was only 5 miles. I am determined to start riding more. You guys keep reminding me of that.


:lol: I'm cracking up over the 50% well behaved. I'm sure she will keep getting better w/ more practice! 



AnitaAnne said:


> Had a great time tonight at the barn. Was able to catch Sassy very easily with a crinkling bag of carrots! Caught her halter when she reached for a carrot. Very happy about that!
> 
> I got a message that the girl wants Dram, but so far have not heard that from her directly. Sometimes people make things more complicated than they need to be.
> 
> But the best news is my new Barefoot Tahoe saddle fits me and Chivas!! It is very comfortable and I don't feel like I am doing the splits. Feel really secure on the sheepskin seat too.
> 
> So happy :riding:
> 
> Had a really nice ride on Chivas just in the arena. He got bored but that is too bad :wink:
> 
> Took a little video of the saddle on him to avoid the picture posting difficulty. Doesn't he look adorable?


I love how that saddle looks and Chivas is such a cutie! I hope the sale on Dram goes through. Thinking good thoughts for you! Good trick on catching Sissy. 



SwissMiss said:


> My horse is sooooo eager to please!
> 
> Was telling her recently that I have to start exercising more again, and apparently she wants to help me :icon_rolleyes:
> Today she was grazing at the far end of the pasture and didn't even lift her head when called (ok, I don't think my voice carried that far). So grabbed the halter and walked out - for quite a while :wink: Got to her, she let me barely touch her neck and off she went :x
> The recent flooding turned the pasture in a swamp, the horses made nice deep holes and now all is dry and covered in high grass... Quite a challenge to walk, let alone keeping up with a feisty mare :icon_rolleyes: After about 30 mins of that, she stood like a rock and let me halter her...
> 
> I am convinced I saw her smirk when she walked beside me to the barn:???:


:rofl: I never get tired of Raya stories. Did you thank her for the workout? She's like a personal trainer!


My son had a two-day swim meet this weekend, about an hour away. I'm not trying to be an unsupportive momm, but those things are so dull to watch. You literally sit there 4-5 hours to watch your kid swim like 4 minutes total. :icon_rolleyes: He had 4 events and a relay each day. Luckily my hubby and I usually split it up and I went yesterday and he went today. This afternoon my son has a 2-hour jumping boot camp with another girl @ the barn who's also learning to jump. He will love that because they're about the same age. 

Today my goal is to clean my messy house because I have a VERY busy week this week. It's my last full week of school, which means each day will feel like 5 days. :lol: Plus, we are going to the horse barn a ton this week, because with the swim meet this weekend, we had to cancel our lessons, and with the horse show and barn pics next weekend, we couldn't do lessons then, either.


----------



## greentree

Jan, we got Specialized bikes. I had ridden this one when the shop brought it out to the track. We had done 3 rounds on the now -returned bikes, and then on these bikes, it took about 1/2 the time...mine is a "Crossroads" model. It's handlebars are up high, like an old cruiser bike, but it does not have the vintage look. It s perfect for the city riding we did yesterday.
Breck, the bike dealer, was headed for Chattanooga for a ride on some mountain.....I will take a horse, or use my own two feet, but not a bike, thank you.....he was taking a new bike to trial that cost 3 times what we paid for the Miata! It was wild looking....
Hope you survive the last week of school!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan, we got Specialized bikes.


They are nice bikes!  My son and husband both race on Specialized, actually. I think my mom has the crossover bike that you are referring to. 

If you haven't purchased the second bike yet, maybe look for something used. You can usually get a lot more bike for your money, and the higher end bikes can all be repaired/have parts replaced. For example, the bike I ride right now is my husband's old racing mountain bike. It was close to $4k new. Now, it's probably worth about $300-400, but it still rides like a dream. There's a huge difference in how easy that is to ride vs. the entry-level Trek bike I had before that.


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I heard about those bikes the sound comfortable to ride 
but not safe were I live cause too many people are distracted by their phones 
even though its against the law 
and too many hills too


----------



## SwissMiss

Country Woman said:


> and too many hills too


But that is the _fun_ part  (says the girl who grew up in the Swiss Alps and used the bike to go anywhere, muttering under her breath "I hate going up!" :wink


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> But that is the _fun_ part  (says the girl who grew up in the Swiss Alps and used the bike to go anywhere, muttering under her breath "I hate going up!" :wink


Between living at altitude and riding up the hills, you must've been SO fit! I bet it's hard to do things when you go back after living so close to sea level.


----------



## SwissMiss

Jan1975 said:


> Between living at altitude and riding up the hills, you must've been SO fit! I bet it's hard to do things when you go back after living so close to sea level.


Now when we go for a visit I am huffing and puffing  quite embarassing, lol.

Yes, for a while I was _really_ fit - at least for me...
Biking all the time, running daily, playing soccer 

Then I moved to the US, moved further South, had kids... And now I need my horse to remind me to move, lol


----------



## greentree

We considered waiting for used bikes, but one of us is not good at waiting, lol! Since we knew what we wanted, and he still had the bikes in stock, we got them. 

Swiss, we have some pretty good hills around here, but none like those!! But since I grew up in coastal Texas, I have never had to shift a gear in my life! Sometimes I forget!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Greentree* never shifting a gear? Wow, I think even here in MS you need to do so 

The picture is just to give you an idea how it looks where I grew up... And yes, the green field is a cow pasture


----------



## Jan1975

SwissMiss said:


> *Greentree* never shifting a gear? Wow, I think even here in MS you need to do so
> 
> The picture is just to give you an idea how it looks where I grew up... And yes, the green field is a cow pasture


I think the cows could sit down and slide down that!!


----------



## VickiRose

AA , the saddle looks great. Love that two of your horses are named after whiskey!

Happy, the camping sounds like it will be so much fun!

Swiss, Raya is such a good personal trainer! Rose is currently taking a leaf out of her book, but she is not sure if she wants to commit to it. It's more like, "it's my person, let's walk up to her, oh no she has a halter! Walk away, hang on...what if there's a carrot, walk back to her, can't see a carrot, oh no she tried to pat me, walk away walk away! Hang on, she might be hiding a carrot, walk back. Oh no! She caught me! And still no carrot!"

Koolio, have fun at the show, hope Himmy behaves herself

Jan, you have a very fit family!

Well, I finally got back on Boston. He was not happy! Saddled him up then lead him for a while until we got to a nice flat paddock with soft footing, he and Rose could still see each other though, and she was calling out occasionally. DD came to help, so I mounted and he was good, we just sat there a bit. Asked him to move off at a walk and he was good...momentarily. Asked him to turn right, just a little rein and a bit of leg...and the head tossing and bit fighting started, ears pinned etc, trying to turn back to where we started. DD put the lead rope back on and lead him away, he was better but still not happy, lots of playing with the bit and head tossing. Tried again with no lead and we had a repeat performance. Put the lead back on, but this time I dropped the reins completely and just sat there...and he was much happier! 

Could it be a bit issue? I'm using a fixed d-ring snaffle. It's quite thick. He likes it when it's just sitting there, but not if there is any pressure. Possible he has a low palate and it's hitting the roof of his mouth? What would be better to try? Or he could just be a grump who has figured out I'm not good enough to push him through his tantrums...

Ideas?


----------



## SwissMiss

VickiRose said:


> Swiss, Raya is such a good personal trainer! Rose is currently taking a leaf out of her book, but she is not sure if she wants to commit to it. It's more like, "it's my person, let's walk up to her, oh no she has a halter! Walk away, hang on...what if there's a carrot, walk back to her, can't see a carrot, oh no she tried to pat me, walk away walk away! Hang on, she might be hiding a carrot, walk back. Oh no! She caught me! And still no carrot!"


:rofl: This is hilarious! Wish I could watch! How about a video next time?

I think Raya took pity and gave me a day off training today :wink: She was standing at the gate waiting for me (and _staying_ there) 

Sorry can't help you with the problems you are experiencing with Boston. But, very happy for you that you rode him! The first step is done :clap:

@Jan1975 yes, the cows could sledge on that hill :wink: But they were used to it and ran around and had fun...Soon I can test my breath there again :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickiRose*: Good you got on Boston. From what you say could be a bit issue or his teeth. Pain can make them toss their head. Does he have wolf teeth? 

I use a double jointed snaffle. Much easier on the mouth than a single joint. 

Your story of Rose is hilarious :rofl::rofl: Raya, Rose and Sassy must be related! Or is it just a mare thing???

*Swiss*: your homeland is amazingly steep. Can't imagine living in such an area, especially when it is covered in snow. How many cows roll down the hill, lol

Raya is such a cute horse; love the way she makes you work for it sometimes. Never a dull moment with a mare.

*Jan*: odd that everyone at your barn has an artificial tail. I thought only gaited horses wore fake tails. 

Your family is super active! Someday will have to come here for the Cheaha Challenge, 100 mile bike race up the tallest mountain in Alabama, Mount Cheaha. Race was today btw. We get folks from all over. 

*Happy*: you sheet was sent out yesterday. Sent you a pm with the tracking number


----------



## AnitaAnne

Planning on taking Dram to his new owner Saturday. Fingers crossed all goes well. 

Had another ride on Chivas, but his feet are still a bit sore so we just mostly did walking. Worked on some leg yielding too. He was good to the left, but not the right. 

Sassy walked right up to the bag of carrots again! I am so happy to have discovered the secret to catching her :happydance: Still needs the halter left on, but that is ok. 

The weather has been simply fabulous. Lows in the 50's and highs in the 70's. Couldn't be more perfect!!


----------



## Jan1975

VickiRose, strange about Boston! I don't really know enough about training to help, but it does sound like he doesn't like that bit. And LOL about Rose!

SwissMiss, I'm glad Raya decided he needed a rest day. :lol:

Anita, they don't use fully fake tails, but they use fake tail enhancers, I guess you'd call them. This is just a random pic I found through Google: QH w/ fake tail: LOPIN SO SWEET - AQHA SHOW MARE BY LAZY LOPER For Sale | Buy this Horse at Equine.com It just makes them look really full & thick. Glad you are having such great weather!


----------



## Happy Place

Anita- Yay for the sheet! It should be here tomorrow. 

I use a double jointed Happy Mouth bit. Timmy is much more comfortable with it. Happy Mouth Double-Jointed Full Cheek Snaffle Bit | Dover Saddlery. It comes in a D ring too, I'll get that next time around.

It rained and snowed and was otherwise yukky all weekend. I drove an hour to pick up a truck topper that I was told came off the same model truck as mine. When I got there he is oh, it came off a Dakota, not a 1500. Yep it was too small! The search continues. There is a nice brown one but it would cost another $400 to paint it. Not thrilled about that. I'm pushing for a gray one that is 45 minutes from the house, but the guy is not a great responder. Hope to pick that up tonight. If not, I'll be in a tent for my camp trip. No big deal really.


----------



## VickiRose

Thanks for the ideas guys,
AA, he had his teeth done back in November by a really good equine dental vet. He did have to have a broken off wolf tooth removed, it was really small and came out with no fuss (he was sedated anyway, and had a local anaesthetic as well) We thought at the time that it was the explanation for his bad behaviour. The dentist did comment that his teeth had issues because his jaw is slightly misaligned. This, coupled with his crooked front teeth and some slight facial asymmetry suggests that he has broken his jaw at some point, probably as a youngster.

So both yourself and Happy reckon that a double jointed snaffle is the way to go? Loose ring or fixed? Happy, do you find that the flavoured plastic helps? 

AA, great that Dram might have a new home!

Happy, is a truck topper what I would call a ute canopy? Our ute/truck has a canvass covered metal frame that fits onto the ute tray. Good for camping, but I find our ute tray is a bit short for my long legs! But then I'm tall and the ute is a dual cab, so the tray is a bit shorter. We throw a double mattress in the back and sleep pretty well! I love camping, just hate the clean up when we get home!

I think Sassy, Raya and Rose have been conspiring! Rose has a new game too, this one is chase the chicken. One of DS Pekin chickens (called Chewbacca) is really friendly and seems to like hanging out with Rose. Rose follows it all over the paddock, nose to the ground, looks funny!


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend, DH and I went down to spend the weekend with my parents. They had been talking about doing some major work in the yard, so we decided to go down and help as a combo Mother's and Father's Day gift. Friday evening started off with some fun, as mom had won some tickets to the local minor league ballgame. We got lucky as the rain (what a surprise, rain :icon_rolleyes stopped about an hour before the game started! Dean caught a foul ball (then was nice enough to give it to some kids sitting behind us) and I won a red lap blanket from one of the vendors.











The weather forecast for Saturday was calling for rain in the afternoon, so we got started first thing. Here is the before shot of the front of the house:











All the bushes along the front of the house were to be removed. They had been there for over 40 years, so we weren't sure how rooted they were going to be. My parents had previously cut them back, as they had been halfway up the windows! Removal with just a shovel wasn't happening, so instead we used a chain and the truck and pulled them out that way.

DH also did some tree trimming. Amazing the mess just a few tree limbs can make!











The almost-final product. The local nursey didn't have the final tree that will go in the middle. How funny to have a plant on back order. All 7 of the trash cans on the porch are full of the tree limb pieces! The rain started about 30 minutes after we finished, so we didn't even need to water the new plants. :wink:











Mom also did some thinning out of the plants in her various beds. DH and I went home with the back of the truck full of plants! Since so much of our 'lump' planter hadn't grown, we decided to use most of what we were given to replace the dud bulbs. We also added some things to the beds around the house.











What a huge difference!! Hopefully the new additions will survive the transition, as the weather is crazy. Yesterday the high was only 45, with strong cold winds making the real feel in the low 30s. And this happened mid-afternoon:






[We learned later on the evening news from the weather guy that wasn't hail, but instead 'groppel' - which is basically hail just formed some different way. :wink:]

We finished up the planting between storms. In one spot we were able to use the skid loader to dig the hole, which sped up the process a lot. Wish we could have used it for all of them.











Fingers crossed all the new arrivals will thrive. Last night the temps dropped to 35, but it was so horribly windy that we couldn't find a way to cover the plants (the covers just blew away or shredded).

Even now, the temp has only risen to the low 40s with real feels in the low 30s. At least the sun is out I guess. Apparently March and May traded weather..


----------



## Blue

Beautiful properties Phantom!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Despite mother nature bringing winter back (actual temps in the upper 40Fs with real feel in the low 30Fs :eek_color, I got George out today. I have already put my winter riding stuff away (silly me!), so instead donned my rain gear in the hopes that if I blocked the wind, I would be relatively warm. Luckily for me, it worked!

Today was mainly walking with some trotting on the flatter places. George was a bit of a ding a ling, which was not unexpected considering the wind and his level of boredom. He was doing things like trying to dive to eat the crops on the edge of the path, then spooking at them when I wouldn't let him eat them. :icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes: Gotta love a horse sometimes! 
























We saw lots of wildlife today too; both turkey and deer. Of course _those_ didn't bother George at all. But look at out for that dangerous rye!




















One nice thing about the wind.. the stuff I hung on the line was dry in no time. :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, every time I try to watch a video posted, not only yours but anyones, i get an error message. Any idea why?


----------



## Happy Place

Vicki- A truck cap covers the truck bed and is usually fiberglass but sometimes aluminum. They can have windows on the side and have a door in the back. My truck bed is 6'6". I'm only 5'4". Plenty of room. Hope we find one before Friday.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: just plan to take the tent, pack all the weather stuff you need.. and a truck cap will magically appear! :wink:




Blue said:


> *Phantom*, every time I try to watch a video posted, not only yours but anyones, i get an error message. Any idea why?


Is your browser up to date with things like flash plug ins? Seems like something must not be current if you are having issues.

If you go directly to youtube, can you see videos there?


----------



## Jan1975

@phantomhorse13, it's hard to believe it's cold because of all the sunshine in the pics! I believe you, though--we had that cold weather over the weekend. My friend in PA said it snowed @ her house yesterday! Glad you got a ride in and didn't freeze. Great job on the landscaping!

@VickiRose, I really think we need a video of Rose w/ the chicken! :lol:

@Happy Place, bummer to drive all that way and have the topper not fit! Ugh! He should give you some gas $ for false advertising. 

You guys, my legs are JELLO tonight. I feel like I ran 10 miles. We had an eq. boot camp @ the barn and it was so hard but so much fun! It was 2 hours long, so about 90 min. of riding, and we did a lot of one-stirrup work, no stirrups, two point, arms out, all sorts of hard stuff. I'm SO glad I practiced this on my own a bit! I had to do burpees because I got caught on the wrong diagonal. I didn't do that again. :lol: It was supposed to be the teen boot camp (moms are Friday night, I'm going then too). However, another mom couldn't go Friday and wanted to go tonight, and wanted me to come so she wouldn't be the only older person. My son rode too even though he's only 11. We laughed so hard. I even have that post-exercise funny lung feeling going on. I have never done a group class before. It was so much fun; I wish they would do more. Here's me afterwards (that is not Gatsby): :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: 90 minutes is a lot of riding for people and horses! That barn is quite active, always something going on there. Good for you for keeping up with the teens :wink:

Cute horse too.


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: 90 minutes is a lot of riding for people and horses! That barn is quite active, always something going on there. Good for you for keeping up with the teens :wink:
> 
> Cute horse too.


Yes, the horses were tired, too. It wasn't non-stop for 90-minutes though. Some of the drills we did one-by-one, so we had to wait our turn, and for the cantering exercises we only went 2-3 at a time.


----------



## frlsgirl

@*phantomhorse13* – your pictures look heavenly; I especially love the last one; such a lovely strip of grass.

@*Jan1975* – you do look exhausted! We also have these fun group lessons at our barn; they can last anywhere from 1 to 2.5 hours and both Ana and I usually need a day or two to recuperate. 

@*VickiRose* – sounds similar to the recent rides I’ve had on Ana; lots of disagreement; it’s so hard to say if it’s attitude or equipment issue, or some sort of other physical discomfort.

@*AnitaAnne* – so you did find someone for Dram? All toes and fingers are crossed!

As for me…turning 40 tomorrow; I’m still waiting for it to hit me; somehow I expect to wake up tomorrow and feel different; for now I’m enjoying being 39.9999999


----------



## Blue

frlsgirl said:


> @*phantomhorse13* – your pictures look heavenly; I especially love the last one; such a lovely strip of grass.
> 
> @*Jan1975* – you do look exhausted! We also have these fun group lessons at our barn; they can last anywhere from 1 to 2.5 hours and both Ana and I usually need a day or two to recuperate.
> 
> @*VickiRose* – sounds similar to the recent rides I’ve had on Ana; lots of disagreement; it’s so hard to say if it’s attitude or equipment issue, or some sort of other physical discomfort.
> 
> @*AnitaAnne* – so you did find someone for Dram? All toes and fingers are crossed!
> 
> As for me…turning 40 tomorrow; I’m still waiting for it to hit me; somehow I expect to wake up tomorrow and feel different; for now I’m enjoying being 39.9999999


Happy Birthday! Wait 'til you turn 60, have a broken back, wrist, ankle and four ribs, neck injury, knee replacement, cracked sternum, bad eyesight, dim hearing, saggy breasts, and an awesome family! Then you'll hold your head up and say "I'm having fun!" Embrace your birthdays!


----------



## phantomhorse13

frlsgirl said:


> I especially love the last one; such a lovely strip of grass.


That is actually my back yard! The lilacs are the border between the "lawn" and the hay field (which was all the tall grass on the right in the pic). There are a lot of days I still can't believe I live here.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*
:happy-birthday8:
be glad for birthdays.. cause not having any more sure isn't a better choice. :wink:



Today the horsey chiropractor was out to adjust the boys. George shows no adverse affects from his odd episode, so that was nice to see. Phin, however, came in with a huge bite mark on his back.. right where the saddle goes, of course. So much for my taking him to the ride this weekend. :sad:

Rest of the day was pretty boring, with my own visit to the chiro as well as moving some hay around and working on the plants in the yard. Two are def showing some shock, between the transplant and the freeze, but they seemed somewhat better today. We shall see..


----------



## greentree

Frls girl, Happy Birthday!!!

PH...so who ya gonna ride?

Jan, that clinic sounds like fun!! 

We took the bikes to the track this evening, and I rode 15 miles!! We went to Owensboro on Sunday, and rode 10 miles on their green belt. We were going to the cave, but DS and DH were weak after Saturday's ride, and worried that it would be hilly, plus it's gravel. DS rode about 6 miles, DH about 9. I did an extra loop, plus a few laps around the parking lot. There were some roller derby girls there tonight....but not the normal crowd. It was cold, and windy.


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> We took the bikes to the track this evening, and I rode 15 miles!! We went to Owensboro on Sunday, and rode 10 miles on their green belt. We were going to the cave, but DS and DH were weak after Saturday's ride, and worried that it would be hilly, plus it's gravel. DS rode about 6 miles, DH about 9. I did an extra loop, plus a few laps around the parking lot. There were some roller derby girls there tonight....but not the normal crowd. It was cold, and windy.


Great job on the bikes! You think the biking helps your riding? I'm guessing so.



frlsgirl said:


> As for me…turning 40 tomorrow; I’m still waiting for it to hit me; somehow I expect to wake up tomorrow and feel different; for now I’m enjoying being 39.9999999


40, woot woot!! :loveshower: 40 was one of my favorite ages. I'll have to say 41 is pretty good too. 



Blue said:


> Happy Birthday! Wait 'til you turn 60, have a broken back, wrist, ankle and four ribs, neck injury, knee replacement, cracked sternum, bad eyesight, dim hearing, saggy breasts, and an awesome family! Then you'll hold your head up and say "I'm having fun!" Embrace your birthdays!


:rofl:




phantomhorse13 said:


> Today the horsey chiropractor was out to adjust the boys. George shows no adverse affects from his odd episode, so that was nice to see. Phin, however, came in with a huge bite mark on his back.. right where the saddle goes, of course. So much for my taking him to the ride this weekend. :sad:
> 
> Rest of the day was pretty boring, with my own visit to the chiro as well as moving some hay around and working on the plants in the yard. Two are def showing some shock, between the transplant and the freeze, but they seemed somewhat better today. We shall see..


Glad the boys had good adjustments. Bummer about the bite mark, though! How often do you go to the chiro? I go every 2-4 weeks but since I started riding I seem to get goofed up more often. 


Tonight in the shower, I noticed that I have a huge bruise on my inner thigh, way high up.  So sexy. :rofl: And here I was all proud that I'm only a tiny bit sore from boot camp...I guess some of my stirrup-less posting did more damage than I thought. :lol: The fact that I only have a bruise on one leg but not the other shows how uneven I must've been! Unless I just came down on the pommel one time or something; I'm really not sure. 

Tonight my son had a band concert, so no horses, but I did go for a nice run. My legs were pretty darned slow but I'm sure they're still in protest over last night's workout.


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> PH...so who ya gonna ride?


As of right now, I am horseless, so will crew. DH is going back and forth about is the trip worth making with just one horse, so I am not totally sure we are going at all. I think he feels bad that his horse is the one who caused the problem with mine, but horses are horses.

Glad you had a good bike ride! The new one seems to be working like you expect? I keep looking at mine in the garage and saying I need to get motivated, but as of yet that hasn't happened. :icon_rolleyes:




Jan1975 said:


> How often do you go to the chiro? I go every 2-4 weeks but since I started riding I seem to get goofed up more often.


I also go every 2-4 weeks, depending on what stupid things I have been doing. In general, riding helps me.. but I am not doing things like posting with only one stirrup! 

Amazing how bruising can identify our imbalances. Guess at least something good can come out of it?


Today, I plan to get started on sorting things for the upcoming yard sale. Also hope to get Sultan out for an easy ride, as the chiropractor suggested having him loosen up his back would be a good idea. Weather is looking threatening though (what a surprise), but hopefully if its just the off and on showers that are predicted, I can get a ride in anyway.


----------



## frlsgirl

Thank you for the birthday wishes - I must say I expected thunder and lightning and black confetti to fall from the sky today....so far 40 feels pretty much like 39.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: Happy Birthday!!! 
Can't be 39.9999 forever :wink:

Enjoy this decade cause 49.9999 is right around the corner...


*Phantom*: So sorry for Phin. Horses will be horses but they pick the worst time to do things! 

Is Sultan out on leave also? 

Hope the rain gives you a break and heads up to Koolio's area instead. 

*Jan*: ouch. That sounds painful. Maybe Friday when you go back for more torture you can acquire a matching one on the other side...not 

Might be the saddle too

Trotting usually helps my back and keeps me out of the chiropractor's office. Pops me right back into place. 

Of course, now I ride gaited so that doesn't help :icon_rolleyes:

*GreenTree*: once again I am amazed by your energy. Riding, biking, dancing, gardening, etc. You have an awesome life


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes - I must say I expected thunder and lightning and black confetti to fall from the sky today....so far 40 feels pretty much like 39.


,:happy-birthday8:

Hope you have a wonderful day. And nope, 40 doesn't feel any different than 39 :wink:


----------



## Happy Place

Greentree- Good job on the biking. I used to ride a lot. A few years ago I rode across the state on Michigan. Big fun, but now horses and well....

I go to the Chiro today. I am going every 2 weeks but will drop down to once a month soon I think. Doing pretty well.

I got my ****take together for camping. Now I am getting nervous! This will be my first time pulling a horse trailer. I've pulled my quads for 4 hours at a time and have pulled our enclosed trailer. Not sure why I am so nervous about this! I think DH makes me nervous because he worries about me LOL. Timmy loads up great, but backing out is not his favorite thing. I guess I could remove the center bar if I have to. We will do a few partial ins and back out before I leave to get him used to it.

Timmy is such a good patient boy! yesterday I rode with his halter and lead under his bridle. I didn't realize that I had dropped the lead. A couple times he stopped short and ducked his head down, like he was going for the tall grass. I made him move forward and he got fussy. Then I wondered if something was on his legs, bugs or burrs or whatever. Finally realized he was stepping on his lead! Poor boy! Bad mommy! I was able to lean forward and grab the lead. Promised him I would never do that again! So lucky that it didn't hurt him.


----------



## greentree

HP, you will do great! It was funny, the first time I took the truck and trailer by myself....I sang "I Should Have Been A Cowboy" at the top of my lungs the whole way. DH asked my how it went, and I said GREAT! No problem....it took me about 25 minutes to get there! He said, 25 MINUTES??? It is only 7 miles!!!! 
Have a great time! Ride across MI??? That sounds like more than 20 miles!! We are thinking about doing a ride in Owenboro in June. Only planning 30, but they have a 100. 

Hoping to get some horsey time today. Still, no sign of Mary. 2 weeks ago, her text said, "Definitely Monday!" Guess she did not put a date, lol! Maybe the rain will clear out for a couple of days.


----------



## Blue

*Happy*, I've done that before and always feel bad.:sad: Now I tuck my lead rope under my belt so I'm more likely to keep track of it. Ya know, I've always ridden with my halter under the bridle. A trainer friend I have suggested trying with it and seeing how it goes. I'm going to try that soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Happy*, I've done that before and always feel bad.:sad: Now I tuck my lead rope under my belt so I'm more likely to keep track of it. Ya know, I've always ridden with my halter under the bridle. A trainer friend I have suggested trying with it and seeing how it goes. I'm going to try that soon.


I have snap on reins. Can change from bridle to halter without a problem. No extra lead rope required  

Would hate to have a lead rope dangling; could be a disaster if it got wrapped around the horses leg...


----------



## Happy Place

Just reminding myself that I have pulled a trailer through snow storms, rain storms and construction zones for hours at a time has lifted my confidence! I had one bad experience when I towed a camper and got cut off, down hill and had to brake too hard. Sent my trailer swaying from one side to the other! I had nowhere to speed up to pull out of the sway.  That was my second time towing, ever. Have successfully towed thousands of miles since then. I will be fine!

That Michigan ride was awesome. We rode between 40-65 miles per day, met the equipment truck at high schools where we set up tents and were allowed to use locker rooms to shower. Local groups (like churches etc) make dinner and breakfast each day as a fund raiser for the group. In some towns there was a shuttle bus that took us into town so we could do laundry, shop, drink, eat restaurant food etc!!! There were 700 riders on that trip. Maybe someday I'll do it again. Here is the ride http://www.palmbiketour.org/palm-2016/.

Now I want to do it on horseback. 2016 Trail Rides Most of the rides happen when I am working, but there is always late june or august. Timmy and I would have to really leg up for that ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> HP, you will do great! It was funny, the first time I took the truck and trailer by myself....I sang "I Should Have Been A Cowboy" at the top of my lungs the whole way. DH asked my how it went, and I said GREAT! No problem....it took me about 25 minutes to get there! He said, 25 MINUTES??? It is only 7 miles!!!!
> Have a great time! Ride across MI??? That sounds like more than 20 miles!! We are thinking about doing a ride in Owenboro in June. Only planning 30, but they have a 100.
> 
> Hoping to get some horsey time today. Still, no sign of Mary. 2 weeks ago, her text said, "Definitely Monday!" Guess she did not put a date, lol! Maybe the rain will clear out for a couple of days.


Hmm wonder if "Definitely Monday" is even this month...


----------



## greentree

Who knows? I mean, could be "next Monday"!!! 

HP, I have now been in the bike tour rabbit hole, thanks! That ride looks like a great time, even though I hate camping. Maybe it would not be so bad in a school yard, with showers. Unless someone could drive my truck as a support vehicle, with my camper on the back??!
We may try to build up to that for next year. I really need to be able to ride the one mile to the end of my road.....and back. So far, I have not been able to pedal up that hill.


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes - I must say I expected thunder and lightning and black confetti to fall from the sky today....so far 40 feels pretty much like 39.


Happy Birthday!! Have a great day!


----------



## SwissMiss

Just a quick :wave:


Drowning in work at the moment; I'm reading the posts, but don't really get to reply to them :x


I think my pony really put it in her head to get me into better shape: yesterday she waited for me all the way back of the pasture (~ 20 acres), but the second I was there, she came up to my shoulder and walked to the barn like that... Liberty work, yay :rofl:


Have a great day!


----------



## Happy Place

Green tree, yes some people do have others dive a camper on the ride. Others have a friend pick then up and drive to a hotel. My sister and I want to do that! My SIL can drive and hang out while we ride!


----------



## Eole

:happy-birthday8:*frls*!
40 didn't make a difference to me. However, I panicked at 49 and got myself in shape. So, actually feeling better at 50 than 40. 

*Koolio*? How are things out west? Are the fires slowing down? How did the show go? (did I miss that story?)

*GT*, you gave me a good laugh at your description of first horse-towing experience.  So Mary was too much there, only for fun and riding, and now is a no-show? Teen?

*HP*, swaying trailer and narrow construction detour:  I added an anti-sway bar, can't be too careful. You'll be fine, Can't wait to hear about your adventures with Timmy.

*Swiss*: love Raya, she's keeping you young. 
*Jan*, your barn is really buzzing with activities. How is your son's riding going? Is he enjoying it?

Snap-on reins and combined halter-bridle: very convenient. On long rides, I put a rope halter on, as I had a horse pull back and break my biothane bridle once. Live and learn.

Very nice ride on Buttercup this morning. That mare amazes me, she is forward and bold on trail, calm and cuddly on the ground. It's like I hit the perfect jackpot with her. Today, I felt we communicated better: she's starting to "get" my request for transitions right away, it was all smooth. Except for a surprising lateral-teleport-spook at the trot that tested my seat a couple times. And except the last stretch in the woods towards home. She dashed through the forest, forgetting she had a rider "up there". :icon_rolleyes:  Well, we need something to work on...

Black flies came out today and will keep us out of the wood for a couple weeks.
Ok what's for supper. Dreaded question.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today has been one of those 'you can't make this shiitake up' days. :dance-smiley05: 

I spent the morning going thru stuff in the attic for the yard sale. I alternated carrying stuff down with some outside work I needed to do, to give my back a break from bending over in the attic. One of the outside things was to spray some wooden garden decorations with polyurethane. I wandered just outside the garage door to stand in the driveway, shaking the can of paint as i went. As I got outside, movement caught my eye. I looked over into the yard and there was a black thing looking back at me. I had just enough time to think 'is DH home?' because the thing was roughly the size of Katie.. when it bolted and I realized it was a BEAR.  

The bear runs up the nearest tree. I am standing in shock, staring. I walk about 3 steps in that direction when I started hearing cracking wood sounds. Next thing I know, a tree limb _and_ the bear come crashing down!!  Luckily the bear wasn't hurt in any way. I swear it hit the ground running and quickly disappeared into the woods in the distance. 

Just after lunch, I got Sultan out for what was supposed to be a short, mellow ride. Unfortunately that was not to be either. It didn't start out too bad, as we moseyed our way down to the 'outdoor arena.' Once there, I did some circles and figure eight work to get him soft and bending and using his back. He thought that was for the birds and resembled a drunken giraffe for the first 10 minutes or so. Eventually he decided I wasn't going to give up and let him go down the trail, so he put his head down and actually listened. Good thing as my core and legs were screaming from overuse - I can't even think of the last time I did anything resembling dressage!

Then we head off down the trail. Sultan is relaxed and doing well.











I get off Alimar and head down the trail behind the local storage place. Suddenly we both hear crashing in the bushes off to the right. I look over and that psychotic puggle that has attacked Phin in the past is running/falling down the almost-vertical, 3-story-high dirt embankment (he belongs to the storage place, whose house is right beside it). 

I start to yell at the dog, but it doesn't even slow down. It charges straight at Sultan and leaps at his front legs. Sultan normally doesn't react to dogs, but understandably he wasn't real impressed with a dog biting at his front legs. He backed up a few steps and thought about turning for home, when I lept off. Fortunately for the dog, it immediately backed out of reach upon my descent, because I was beyond furious. 

However, while I can't get my hands on the dog, nor will it actually leave (which it always has before). If I attempted to lead Sultan away, it would charge in, biting at his hind legs. After going back and forth for several minutes, I finally started chasing it on foot (Sultan following along behind me), pelting it with rocks. I must have finally connected with a couple as it eventually left.   

I get back on and continue the ride. Sultan was of course all cranked up again, so it took me a bit to get him working quietly. He had settled down before we got to the short bit of paved road we have to ride along, which includes a small bridge over a creek. We were just getting onto the bridge when a pickup comes roaring down the hill and across the bridge, laying on its horn. I had some choice words for the driver but Sultan didn't flick an ear.

We go up a private road (where I have ridden tons of times) just on the other side of the bridge, and again there is crashing in the bushes and barking and more dogs - big ones - come tearing out. I can't believe it. These at least kept their distance and their horrified owners got there a few moments later and leashed them. I have no idea who they were, as they were not any of the homeowners along the private, dead-end road.

Sultan didn't flick an ear at that set of dogs either. 

We continue our ride, going around the plowed fields. And find the first 'turkey bomb.'  Even though its spring gobbler season, those blasted birds are _everywhere_ and they like to hide in a bush or long grass and explode out at the last second, often under the horse's feet. We had EIGHT turkey bombs in the mile of path around those fields. One of them actually flew right into me and was briefly sitting in the saddle in front of me!! Again, Sultan was totally unconcerned. Compared to that, the multiple deer we jumped was boring. 

We are finally working our way around the field, back to a place we had already been so didn't have to worry about turkeys any more. So instead this came:











Yes, that is a helicopter. And it went right over our heads, close enough I could see the pilot waving to us. That is Jim, the guy who sprays the crops. Luckily Sultan has been watching him spray the fields around the pasture at home for years, so he was unconcerned.

I, however, decided enough was enough. Time to go home. Plan was to walk, letting Sultan relax and really engage his back. His plan? Fling his head in the air and try to bolt for home. I couldn't believe it. He deals with dogs and turkeys and helicopters, but is going to try to run just because we pointed towards home?! 

Needless to say, we went the speed I planned home, though not sure any relaxation was involved. On principle, I made him go all the way around Alimar before going home, making a point to pass the Dreaded Purple Flowers (which is something he will spook at basically all the time).











It took us almost an HOUR to make the last 2 miles home. He would walk for a couple strides, then start to jig. So I would stop him and back him up a few steps. Then walk off. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Because of his lack of brain, that 2 miles was more like 4 in terms of the distance he traveled. But in the end he DID walk, on a loose rein, like a well-mannered horse. He didn't _like_ it at all, but he did it. :icon_rolleyes:


Oh, on a good note. I found a horse to ride this weekend, so I won't be grounded after all!


----------



## Eole

If you ever invite me for a mellow ride, someone please remind me to politely decline.


----------



## SwissMiss

Eole said:


> If you ever invite me for a mellow ride, someone please remind me to politely decline.


:rofl:


----------



## Jan1975

Phantom, that was quite a ride! I'm also not interested in a "mellow" ride. :rofl: I'm glad Sultan learned his lesson in the end. I can't believe you had the patience to stick it out, but I guess that's why your horses are so good!

Swiss Miss, thanks for popping in! 

Greentree, glad I'm not the only one who dislikes camping. Although I'm good if there's a full sized bed, non-community shower, and toilet. And heat and/or AC. :lol:

Happy Place, I'm sure you'll do just FINE with the trailer! I can't wait to hear all about it. Take lots of pics!

Eole, yay for a good ride! That weather looks perfect. Thanks for asking about my son. His lessons are going really well. He just moved up to always taking lessons w/ the main trainer (BO) instead of her assistant, and she's really moving him along. This summer he will take 2 lessons a week, 1 eq. and one jumping. She said that will allow him to focus more on one thing per lesson instead of dividing the time up. The way he rides that big horse w/out fear amazes me. I'm scared on that horse sometimes. :lol: 

This weekend, my son has his first horse show!! I'm excited except for the part where we are leaving home at 4:30 am. (that is not a typo). It's only 90 min. away but our trainer likes to get there really early. Clearly. :lol: We talked about his mane and whether it should be braided. She said it's a small enough show that we could get away w/out doing it. It costs $$ to have her braid it for us. However, I'm wondering if I should try to braid it myself, for practice for when we have a bigger show and need it braided...what do y'all think? Does anyone know how to do hunter braids? I watched some tutorials and it doesn't look that hard. Time consuming but not hard.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Wow! What a day! And people don't believe me that this type of shiitake happens! Makes for a great day though. Glad you're home safe.


----------



## Koolio

It's hump day and a long weekend coming up! Woo Hoo!

I'm trying keep up... Not very successfully. Nevertheless here is my update...

The fires are still burning and evacuees don't know when they can return to their homes. A change in wind direction brought the fire back to Ft Mac and claimed a few more homes along with an oil sands camp facility that previously housed evacuees. We had a few drops of rain tonight and it is forcast to rain for the next few days. The rain will be a blessing if it materializes. Meanwhile, the grasses are all brown and the fire hazard is still extreme.

Saturday I went trail riding with Sam and a few friends. Clearly age is not an issue for Sam. On the way out, he was a perfect gentleman and rode beautifully, staying in the back with my friend. On the way back, he turned into a studly beast showing off his best piaffe and "airs above ground". The old guy still has it...

The show on Sunday went well. I chickened out and took just Koolio. Two horses and my nerves was just too much for the first show out. Koolio and I did 2 western dressage classes and 2 classical dressage classes, placing with two 4ths, a 3rd and a 1st. Our placing and scores improved through the day as my nerves settled down and Koolio became more familiar with the arena. All our rides were clean, but we need to work on quality. I won't share our scores... Next show, I'll take Himmy, and then maybe both for the third show in the series.

Monday, we had Lucy spayed, so it is a big job keeping her quiet while her stitches heal. Quiet and calm is not in the repertoire of a 14 month old boxer puppy.

Sam got a big haircut last night. DD's friend came out and body clipped him because he still hasn't lost his winter coat. She shaved his legs too and he looks fantastic. Old man Sam is one handsome horse! I'll have to post pics.

I rode both Koolio and Himmy a few times this week and both are doing well. I have a lesson tomorrow night where I'll prep for the next Western dressage show on June 12 ( four day after I return from Germany)

Friday I am off work in the afternoon and have the vet coming to do teeth, vaccinations and health checks x4. I think I will have donated my entire pay check to veterinary medicine this week between the horses and the dog.

It is Victoria Day weekend this coming weekend, which means Monday off. It is forecasted to rain all weekend, which would be great because:
1 - we REALLY need it t help the grass, the hay and the crops grow and to prevent or put out some fires.
2 - I need something to keep me inside so that I can get some of my household chores done. My barn floor is much cleaner than my kitchen floor...
3 - I have a hair appointment that I also badly need because I feel like a Highland Steer. I'm thinking of going short short hair because I am tired of my hair poking out of my helmet at weird angles and its not quite long enough to stay in a hair tie. If it rains, I won't resent sitting in the salon chair while I could be outside getting dirty in the garden or in the barn.
4 - I need to make it to the horse store to pick up sheath cleaner to take to Germany for DD. I'm also going to need some time to figure out a good story for why it is so imperative that I pack sheath cleaner (and delicately explain what it is) along with my vacation clothes...

I think that's all for now. If I can figure out how to peel th videos of my winning dressage test off iCloud, I'll post them for your viewing pleasure or comical entertainment.

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: go ahead and start practicing braiding now. Easy to do with a bit of practice. Just keep them the same size and even. 

Can't wait to see a little video of your son's ride!!

*Happy*: Trailering will be good. You can do this. Glad the sheet arrived in time. 

*Eole*: I teared up just a bit reading about your sweet Buttercup. So happy you found such a lovely mare. Horses are such a blessing. 

*Phantom*: oh my! A bear on your driveway :shock: Then the mellow ride on good old Sultan...don't really know what to say about that. What do you call an exciting ride???? 

How does Sultan feel about guns? Think you might need a little something for that little puggle :x although, I have never know a dog that didn't hate getting sprayed from an aerosol can 

*Swiss*: So nice of miss Raya to encourage you to take a walk with her. She does keep you fit :wink: 

My horses are in a 40+ acre field, so I get to do a lot of walking too

Sassy comes to carrots though, TG

*Koolio*: How was the show? Do you have pictures or video or anything?


----------



## AnitaAnne

everyone remember the gelding that caused so much trouble? Well I arrived at the barn to discover his owner trying to load him in her trailer. Since his vet appointment was today, I wasn't sure what was happening. 

Turns out he never made it to the vet because he wouldn't load :icon_rolleyes:

I tried helping her for a good hour, but it he wouldn't get all the way on and she wouldn't let me "encourage" him too much.

She is going to have another vet come out to pull blood work and then go from there. 

So I go to bring in my horses, and the sky goes dark and thunder and lightening begin. Drat. 

Just groomed everyone, fed them and back outside they went. 

Taking Dram to his new owner tomorrow afternoon. So happy to have that situation resolved. I do like that horse, but I can't ride him anymore and he is too expensive to keep. I just can't afford 4 boarding. 

Dreamer is looking so good I plan to see if he is ride-able. His feet look pretty good too, so very happy about that. 

Sat on the rocking chairs for a hour or more chatting with my friend catching up. I so enjoy seeing my friends again. Brings back old times. 

G'night all. Have a fabulous day tomorrow


----------



## SwissMiss

Koolio said:


> 4 - I need to make it to the horse store to pick up sheath cleaner to take to Germany for DD. I'm also going to need some time to figure out a good story for why it is so imperative that I pack sheath cleaner (and delicately explain what it is) along with my vacation clothes...


Ha ha, if Germans have the same attitude towards sheath cleaning as Swiss do, then I know why you need to bring some cleaner :wink:

Congrats on your show results!

Quiet and Boxer puppy??? Those go NOT together :wink: But hopefully the incision heals well despite the not-so-quiet Lucy...

*Phantom* what a day!!! Doesn't really sound like a mellow ride, but made for an entertaining read  Funny that Sultan took all of that in stride and then lost his brain on the way home... Are you sure there is no mare hiding in there? :wink:

*Anita*, our horses are looking out for us - I think they read the studies that walking is good for your (human's) health :icon_rolleyes:

*Jan * clearly your trainer likes to be at the show early! reminds me when I was showing my friends horses: classes started at 9 and it took us about 30 mins to get there... When did we leave the barn ( with clean horses)? 6 at the latest :twisted:


Today Raya apparently decided I deserve another rest day :wink: Came to the farm, completely zonked from work, and the whole herd was grazing at the back again. The wind was in my favor, and when I hollered her name, a golden head went up, she listened and came to the gate, nickering :loveshower:
And with just that all the shiitake of the day just melted away... Simply love my crazy mare


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Eole*: i guess i wouldn't want to be bored when riding? you know all too well how a great ride can go downhill so rapidly!

*Jan*: not sure my sticking it out was patience or stubbornness. Sultan _knows_ better, but DH is pretty lenient with him (and DH can be a bit of a speed demon, too). i am the mean mom for sure. Can't wait for your show report this weekend! How exciting. I think you def should practice the braiding. Its not hard, but does take some practice to get the knack. You don't need much other than some hair product, yarn and a pull-through. And if you find yourself good at it, you can make some decent money braiding for shows (though you would have to get up early to be at the shows! :wink: )

*Koolio*: congrats on your fantastic show!! you must be so proud of Koolio and yourself. i hope you get the rain your area so desperately needs. wish i could send you ours, as it continues to rain way more than it should here.

*AA*: i am not sure how any of them deal with guns, but i will be finding out. my plan is to start carrying a water pistol with lemon or dilute bleach in it. won't perm harm the dog, but a face full will hopefully have him thinking twice about coming near us. and he certainly gets close enough when i am on board to make the shot (and I have practice with aim from training the cats through the years). Glad that you have found a place for Dram. less horse stress is a good thing. hope stuff at the barn settles down too. sounds like that gelding and his owner are a piece of work..

*SM*: glad Raya cut you a break and didn't make you walk all over creation. horse therapy is the best.


----------



## Happy Place

Koolio- Nice job at the show! I use deluted dawn dish soap on sheaths. It's mild and rinses off easily. LOL I would like to hear your explanation!

PH13- You live in the wild kingdom! We don't have bears near us but I could see all the other critters visiting us. I can't stand the dogs though. I had one nearly knock me off my bike once. Timmy is tolerant but will slowly lift his leg if our barn dogs get too annoying. If he got bit, I am pretty sure he would let fly!

Jan- As kids, we all had to learn to braid before shows. I think I was 14 when I had to braid for an actual show. It is time consuming for sure. You have to make sure the mane is not too thick to begin with. We used to use a pulling comb with a mark about 3/4 of the way across it on the comb as a measure to keep the braid sections even. They need to be undone each day and rebraided in the morning. Yikes. Sleepy, tired hands memories LOL. When I showed as an adult, I paid to have it done. I needed time for my bloody mary, err courage enhancer before the first class LMBO.

Tonight will be a whirlwind of riding, grocery shopping and packing for tomorrow. I am leaving straight after work, so the truck has to be packed tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolo*: poor Lucy! A Boxer has got to have fun, its what life is all about. She will be hurting today I'm sure. Every dog I had ate their stiches off before the vet could pull them. 

Congratulations on the show!! All good placings! You must be so proud of your lovely boy! 

Good idea to do one horse at a time. Can't imagine competing two horses without at least one person to crew. 

Looking forward to pictures/video of the event

Transporting sheath cleaner overseas :rofl::rofl::rofl: oh my that would be funny to watch you explain...

*Happy*: have a wonderful time and take lots of pictures! 

*Phantom*: crazy gelding's owner is ok, she is a long time friend of mine. However, she is older and firmly in the camp of "never whack a horse" :icon_rolleyes: I gave her one of my rope halters and gave her strong encouragement to at least try it on him. Maybe she will. The horse runs over her at any provocation. 

So the method she has been using involves a lot of grain and standing around with a little gentle attempts to lead him in. I am sure you have seen this method before. If you have all day or a week, it will work eventually or the person gives up. 

Water gun sounds like an excellent plan for the puggle. He sounds mighty stubborn. Don't rule out some sort of aerosol spray though, it works. They hate the sound. In my previous life in engineering, would frequently have loose dogs visit when I was working outside. Those that were aggressive usually decided to leave when I sprayed the paint marking can. (not on them, just in general direction - no dogs were colored, lol). 

*Swiss*: what a sweet girl Raya is! Amazing the bond between horse and human. I love my ponies


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> Today has been one of those 'you can't make this shiitake up' days. :dance-smiley05:
> 
> I spent the morning going thru stuff in the attic for the yard sale. I alternated carrying stuff down with some outside work I needed to do, to give my back a break from bending over in the attic. One of the outside things was to spray some wooden garden decorations with polyurethane. I wandered just outside the garage door to stand in the driveway, shaking the can of paint as i went. As I got outside, movement caught my eye. I looked over into the yard and there was a black thing looking back at me. I had just enough time to think 'is DH home?' because the thing was roughly the size of Katie.. when it bolted and I realized it was a BEAR.
> 
> The bear runs up the nearest tree. I am standing in shock, staring. I walk about 3 steps in that direction when I started hearing cracking wood sounds. Next thing I know, a tree limb _and_ the bear come crashing down!!  Luckily the bear wasn't hurt in any way. I swear it hit the ground running and quickly disappeared into the woods in the distance.
> 
> Just after lunch, I got Sultan out for what was supposed to be a short, mellow ride. Unfortunately that was not to be either. It didn't start out too bad, as we moseyed our way down to the 'outdoor arena.' Once there, I did some circles and figure eight work to get him soft and bending and using his back. He thought that was for the birds and resembled a drunken giraffe for the first 10 minutes or so. Eventually he decided I wasn't going to give up and let him go down the trail, so he put his head down and actually listened. Good thing as my core and legs were screaming from overuse - I can't even think of the last time I did anything resembling dressage!
> 
> Then we head off down the trail. Sultan is relaxed and doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get off Alimar and head down the trail behind the local storage place. Suddenly we both hear crashing in the bushes off to the right. I look over and that psychotic puggle that has attacked Phin in the past is running/falling down the almost-vertical, 3-story-high dirt embankment (he belongs to the storage place, whose house is right beside it).
> 
> I start to yell at the dog, but it doesn't even slow down. It charges straight at Sultan and leaps at his front legs. Sultan normally doesn't react to dogs, but understandably he wasn't real impressed with a dog biting at his front legs. He backed up a few steps and thought about turning for home, when I lept off. Fortunately for the dog, it immediately backed out of reach upon my descent, because I was beyond furious.
> 
> However, while I can't get my hands on the dog, nor will it actually leave (which it always has before). If I attempted to lead Sultan away, it would charge in, biting at his hind legs. After going back and forth for several minutes, I finally started chasing it on foot (Sultan following along behind me), pelting it with rocks. I must have finally connected with a couple as it eventually left.
> 
> I get back on and continue the ride. Sultan was of course all cranked up again, so it took me a bit to get him working quietly. He had settled down before we got to the short bit of paved road we have to ride along, which includes a small bridge over a creek. We were just getting onto the bridge when a pickup comes roaring down the hill and across the bridge, laying on its horn. I had some choice words for the driver but Sultan didn't flick an ear.
> 
> We go up a private road (where I have ridden tons of times) just on the other side of the bridge, and again there is crashing in the bushes and barking and more dogs - big ones - come tearing out. I can't believe it. These at least kept their distance and their horrified owners got there a few moments later and leashed them. I have no idea who they were, as they were not any of the homeowners along the private, dead-end road.
> 
> Sultan didn't flick an ear at that set of dogs either.
> 
> We continue our ride, going around the plowed fields. And find the first 'turkey bomb.'  Even though its spring gobbler season, those blasted birds are _everywhere_ and they like to hide in a bush or long grass and explode out at the last second, often under the horse's feet. We had EIGHT turkey bombs in the mile of path around those fields. One of them actually flew right into me and was briefly sitting in the saddle in front of me!! Again, Sultan was totally unconcerned. Compared to that, the multiple deer we jumped was boring.
> 
> We are finally working our way around the field, back to a place we had already been so didn't have to worry about turkeys any more. So instead this came:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is a helicopter. And it went right over our heads, close enough I could see the pilot waving to us. That is Jim, the guy who sprays the crops. Luckily Sultan has been watching him spray the fields around the pasture at home for years, so he was unconcerned.
> 
> I, however, decided enough was enough. Time to go home. Plan was to walk, letting Sultan relax and really engage his back. His plan? Fling his head in the air and try to bolt for home. I couldn't believe it. He deals with dogs and turkeys and helicopters, but is going to try to run just because we pointed towards home?!
> 
> Needless to say, we went the speed I planned home, though not sure any relaxation was involved. On principle, I made him go all the way around Alimar before going home, making a point to pass the Dreaded Purple Flowers (which is something he will spook at basically all the time).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took us almost an HOUR to make the last 2 miles home. He would walk for a couple strides, then start to jig. So I would stop him and back him up a few steps. Then walk off. Repeat, repeat, repeat. Because of his lack of brain, that 2 miles was more like 4 in terms of the distance he traveled. But in the end he DID walk, on a loose rein, like a well-mannered horse. He didn't _like_ it at all, but he did it. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Oh, on a good note. I found a horse to ride this weekend, so I won't be grounded after all!


Holy Carp!! You sure had one exciting day. The bear would have freaked me out. And the dogs, wow. Sultan was a pretty calm boy I think. I would have loved to see a picture of the turkey landing in the saddle. What a crazy ride. Glad you made it through it ok. I would have been a mess probably. Hah.


----------



## frlsgirl

I had a fun birthday, filled with cake, ponies, and friends!

Can you believe this cake is gluten free and dairy free? Our admin baked this for me; she used to run a catering business so she's got all kinds of baking skills:










After working half a day, I headed to the barn to spend time with my pony:










Then DH took me to dinner:










After we ordered, I felt a tap on my shoulder; my friend and her significant other decided to surprise me and join us for dinner; afterwards, she took me for a spin in her little red corvette:










Can't complain; my birthday was pretty awesome. Now I'm just prepping for the show Saturday. 

Hope everyone is doing well - I'll have to catch up with everyone later!


----------



## Jan1975

Fearless, looks like you had a fantastic bday!

Koolio, great job on the show!

Anita, I'm so relieved Dram found a new home. I know it was stressful for you having all 4.

Thanks all for the braiding tips. I will see how it goes tonight!


----------



## greentree

Frls...looks like a wonderful, fun filled birthday! Good luck at the show!

Jan, have fun practice braiding, and good luck at the show!

Ph, wow, quite a day! Happy that you found a catch ride!

I had a wonderful ride today on Spirit. I have a confession. Spirit has NEVER liked water. He is 10, and I can count on one hand how many times he has walked through water. I could force him, like needing to cross a creek, but he hated it, and I never really pressed it. 
Today, I found out that if there is yummy grass in the water, the water is NO problem. 
We have a spot beside the road where the oil water is drained into the ditch, and it is almost always wet. We have had a lot of rain, and the water is about6 inches deep, with grass in it. I kept encouraging him to go forward, and as he ate the grass, he walked right into the water. We walked on down the ditch, and went right through the other puddle. 
Then I took him up into my woods where the water stands on the trail, and he walked right through!!

That makes him pretty much perfect.....lol.

When we got back to the barn, I gave him a shampoo. That is not what HE had in mind, as ALL of my mares are in heat. Hahaha.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was a busy one. I cleaned the house, then went out to mow. Three hours later, I was ready to get George out. Thrilled to report that the ride was boring!!




















When we got back, George helped me with the weed eating. :wink:











After finishing with George, I got the trailer ready to go and tended to the plants. Happy to report all the transplanted flowers are looking good! The dog pansies are happy too. 











:loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## greentree

Those look like dogtunias to me....lol! Glad you had a boring ride!!

My poor Kelli....she is the fastest, toughest, most energetic dog I have ever known...but yesterday she ran along on our bike ride...about 3.5 miles....and her pads are sore today. I have seen this dog run FULL speed with a 4" ring shank nail fully imbedded in her pad, not even lame. She may finally be slowing down, at 10....


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: What a wonderful 40th birthday you had! That cake looks delicious. 

Love the little red corvette!! Hope y'all were playing Prince during the drive inkunicorn:

Good luck at the show this weekend!

*Phantom*: Congratulations on finally having a boring ride on George. No bears in the drive, turkey's hitching a ride, dogs attacking or trucks attempting to run you over. 

Love the doggie garden 

Can't wait to see how your ride goes

*Greentree*: Grass in the puddles!! Spirit does like his food, lol. Poor guy surrounded by mares in heat and all he gets is a bath and soggy grass :lol:

Question; do horses tend to all go in heat at the same time after living together a while? Studies have shown people do, just wondered if horses do it too. 

Carried Dram to his new owner today and she is thrilled. He is not going to have much grass, but will have a stall and feedings twice a day. They paid me a dollar and wrote up a sales agreement. I am feeling a bit sad, but mostly relieved. 

Pulled 7 ticks out of Chivas left ear and one out of his right ear. Yuck. He is really sore right now on the left, but he let me pull them so happy about that. 

I felt one in Dreamer's ear, but he wouldn't let me get it out. Going to try again this weekend. Sassy will be the hardest, will need to twitch her.

Chivas is still off on his right hind. Totally discouraging, but going to try riding Dreamer this weekend. Have to pick up his Easyboots first from the old barn.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi All!
Good Luck to everyone showing this weekend, hope it goes well and you have a blast!
Koolio, have fun keeping Lucy quiet, I don't envy you!
Phantom, a relaxing ride? Hmmmm....
GT, grass in the water? Might try that with Boston...
Frlsgrl, happy birthday, sounds like a good one. I'm one year ahead of you, but my birthday was a lot more sedate, no red corvettes or nice dinners, it was chinese take away and a quiet night at home for me


----------



## VickiRose

Okay, I have to ask...what exactly is sheath cleaner??? I've always just used warm water, a soft cloth and some water based lubricant. In fact I just cleaned Boston this week. He used to be a bit worried about the whole thing, but now he lifts a leg to "help" LOL I only do it about every four months though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Okay, I have to ask...what exactly is sheath cleaner??? I've always just used warm water, a soft cloth and some water based lubricant. In fact I just cleaned Boston this week. He used to be a bit worried about the whole thing, but now he lifts a leg to "help" LOL I only do it about every four months though.


Sheath cleaner is just a commercial product to loosen everything up. Rinses easily too. Probably not as good as your system

Y'all are making me feel guilty...has been a while since I cleaned the boys. I guess its time :wink:


----------



## greentree

AA, it would be completely anti- evolutionary if all my mares cycled together...they would kill each other off at one time! Several are close, and it SEEEMS like they are all at one time!! 
So happy you got Dram placed! 
Those ticks!! Yuck. There was one crawling up Spirit when I bathed him.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Y'all are making me feel guilty...has been a while since I cleaned the boys. I guess its time :wink:


Nah, you just follow the Swiss recommendation: leave it alone until you suspect a problem :wink:


----------



## greentree

I am kinda worried about Blue trying to get sheath cleaner through heightened security right now......

That is kind of the system here at Greentree, too, lol.


----------



## SwissMiss

@fearless;, looks like you had a fabulous birthday! And the cake looks awesome!
Mine got somehow forgotten this year :wink: My DD's comment "No, it can't be your birthday, mama: No presents, no cake and no candles! This is not how we do birthdays!":rofl: Sometimes I wish to be 3 again 



greentree said:


> I am kinda worried about Blue trying to get sheath cleaner through heightened security right now......
> 
> That is kind of the system here at Greentree, too, lol.


lol, in Switzerland it's even recommended by the vet to leave them alone... 

Yeah, not looking forward to fly at the moment :sad: With the TSA mess, the wait lines will be awful... Our kiddos are far from patient waiting in line and my patience wears thin after about 1 hr... 

On a happier note, my pony is now "officially" mine, even in the registry . Shows how much of a newbie horse owner I am, if that makes me happy...
And guess what: suddenly she has the "approved for breeding" check... Must be an age thing...:think:


----------



## Happy Place

I have to say, I have never seen ticks on my dogs or horses. I hope I am not missing them! That sorta freaks me out.

Today I woke up and the sun was full on in my face. Yep, slept in. I filled my cooler, grabbed my clothes had a quick shower and FLEW to work LOL. Hope I remembered everything. DH said he packed less for his hunting trip when he drove to Alaska for a month! It really just looks like a ton because I brought 4 thick chair cushions to use as my mattress. I can't take the hard ground!

They are thinking of a midnight ride since there will be a full moon. Sounds good to me!


----------



## VickiRose

The whole sheath cleaning thing is fairly new for me. We had an old pony gelding a few years back, and he seemed to self clean. Boston though is gross! I leave it until it either smells bad or he is itchy and grumpy. Australia seems to be the happy medium between the US and Europe, if it ain't broke, don't fix it, if it is as issue then fix it with a minimum of fuss/product. 

Weather forecast is for major storms all weekend, so no riding. Will focus on trying to borrow a few bits to try for Boston. I've been doing research online....so many options, my head is spinning! But the general consensus seems to be either something with no joints, or a double joint.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Can't like any posts because I am on via my phone. Got a good laugh out of the importation of sheath cleaner. I also do not clean sheaths as I was taught the mess was there for protection. I do hunt for beans now and then tho. 

We are here at ride camp. Weather is cooperating. Tomorrow is supposed to be overcast and 71. Fingers crossed!


----------



## greentree

Nice camp!! Love the trees!!

I was going to bring the mares in, but got hungry, and now it is black outside and pouring!


----------



## VickiRose

It's cold, wet, raining, hail and windy! 
Roast lamb and vege in the oven.
Fire nice and warm.
Just had a hot shower.
Dog is laying on the couch looking sore and sorry after an altercation with a kangaroo this morning. Silly dog got grabbed by the roo, lucky hubby managed to grab it's tail and pull it off her before she got ripped to shreds! Just cuts and bruises, but she is making out like she is sooooo sore that she needs to stay on the couch instead of going outside to her kennel! LOL! 
Boston and Rose are glaring at me from the paddock, Boston would like me to rug him, Rose hates rugs and refuses to recognise any horse wearing one. She thinks that the rug turns them into horse eating monsters! Hence no rugs. They have hay, and trees for shelter, but I feel like a mean mum!


----------



## Jan1975

@VickiRose, it sounds SO strange to me to have a dog altercation w/ a kangaroo!! :lol: Kangaroos are exotic zoo animals here. Glad your little doggy is getting the extra TLC she feels she deserves. :lol: A hot shower + fire sounds perfect on a cold night! As for the bits, I know what you mean about too many choices. For every good review/comment, there's a bad one. So hard to know w/out buying 50 different bits and trying them all!
@phantomhorse13, your camp setup looks lovely! Have a great time!
@Happy Place, Have a GREAT weekend! Glad you are overpacked--that's better than the opposite!
@SwissMiss, yay for "official" ownership! Congrats! 

All of this sheath cleaning talk.... :rofl: You already know how I just randomly stuck my fingers up there and dug out some beans when Gatsby was REALLY relaxed during grooming. I've done that a couple of times, actually. He just stands there. :lol: I actually think he REALLY loves me because sometimes he starts flinging that thing forward and back while I groom him. I'm not sure if I should be flattered or completely freaked out. :rofl: 

I am about to take a shower to get ready for our barn pics. They do a photo shoot every year of the whole gang and then you can get individual pics if you want. We are just doing the group this year. Also, I'm super terrified for my son's show tomorrow.


----------



## greentree

Vicki, could you please send me some lamb? You can ship it live, if that is easier, lol!! Sounds delicious. 
Kelli is very glad we have no kangaroos here..she would have something else to chase...glad the poor pup got rescued ! Kelli is still playing the pity party here, too.....

I do not know what happened, but I just feel like someone tied a 250 lb rock around my neck, and I am sinking. They must have hit me with it, first. I cannot remember the last time I felt like this. I went to bed at 7:30 last night. No symptoms of illness, only depression. Maybe it was the rainy day after the one nice day. 

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## Koolio

Greentree - I hope you get feeling better soon!

Vicki - an altercation between the dog and a kangaroo? I cannot begin to imagine what that looks like! Roos can be pretty aggressive can't they? Yikes!

Phantom - nice trailer set up! I hope you have a good ride!

Happy - have a great time on your trip!

Swiss - congrats on the official ownership of your pony!

Fearless - happy belated Birthday!! That cake looks lovely and it sounds like you had a very nice day.

Anita - glad you got Dram to his new owner and hope it works out well for him. Ticks? Ugh!!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend! I will update in the next post.


----------



## Koolio

*Update...*

Rain, sweet rain!!!! I think we've had over an inch in the last two days with more to come. You can almost hear the ground and the trees sighing. I don't recall being so happy to wake up to a wet, grey day. 

The fires up north are still burning and we are seeing a lot of smoke drifting down. I heard on the news the north, mid-western US is also getting smoke haze from the fires in Ft. Mac. They did get a little rain, but need much more. Evacuees still can't go back as the city is still not safe and the infrastructure (roads, water, power, etc) needs to be addressed first. Some neighbourhoods are standing but the asphalt on the servicing roads is warped from the heat.

Lucy is doing well with her stitches. The wet weather has been a godsend for her too as it keeps her inside and pretty quiet.

I had the vet out yesterday to do teeth and vaccinations on all 4 horses. It is good to get it done. Sam has some thickening on one side of his abdomen, just ahead of his sheath. I thought maybe it was fluid build-up as a result of his previous cancer surgeries, but the vet thinks it is cancer in the muscle and connective tissue. :-( So far, it isn't causing him any issue, and other than noticing the thickening, one would never know, but given his age and history of cancer, it is a concern. We can't treat with steroids (which would be the protocol) because of his Cushings, so all we can do is leave it, watch him closely and do what we can to maintain his quality of life. He is still active and rideable, with minimal arthritis. He eats well and is a good weight. His teeth are all there and in good shape for an old guy, but they are showing his age. Eventually, the cancer will put pressure on his belly and he will start having colic episodes. Once that happens, we will know we are getting close. That said, we have no idea how fast this will progress, so it is one day at a time. Sam is 26 this year, so I count every day that he is happy and comfortable as a blessing. 

No plans for riding with the wet weather this weekend, but a good opportunity to catch up on other things around the house. I also have to start getting ready for my trip to Germany as I am counting down the days until I see DD!!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Koolio

Does anyone know where the "other" over 40 thread went? Was it merged with this one, or deleted?


----------



## Blue

Koolio said:


> Does anyone know where the "other" over 40 thread went? Was it merged with this one, or deleted?


I think it was just unused for so long that it sunk to the bottom.


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, not sure I can like that post about Sam...but good that it's not bothering him yet. I'm so glad you guys got rain, want some more? We've had about 4 inches over 2 days...I'm happy to share!

GreenTree, get well soon.

Jan, I hope the show is going well.

Happy, enjoy the camp and ride.

Kangaroos and dogs are a bad mix! Pip is a big big kelpie, weighs a good 25kg. Kangaroo got her with their favourite trick! They grab with the front paws, rock back onto their tail and then balance there while 'raking' with their hind legs. They can very easily disembowel a dog. They will also drown dogs if there is a big enough water source nearby! Pip is back outside in her kennel, I convinced her that the cold would be good for her  Horses are running around the paddock in the dark because it's cold, I can hear the thunder of hooves!


----------



## VickiRose

Pip, making the most of the couch
(Hope the pic works!)


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: fabulous news the rain has come :loveshower: hopefully there is a lot of rain and it puts out that horrible fire. 

Good to hear Miss Lucy is doing well. She is such a good girl. 

Sad to hear about Sam. Praying it is slow growing and he does not suffer

*VickiRose*: poor Pip! She does look to be enjoying the couch, but sounds like she earned it 

*Greentree*: hope you feel better real soon. 

*Phantom*: Camp looks very pretty and your trailer is HUGE. Impressive

Hope you have a fabulous ride

*Swiss*: Congratulations on the official ownership of Raya!! 

Someday I may change my horses to officially owned by me. Have had Sassy for about 7 years now, Chivas for 4 years :redface:

Pulled 6 ticks from Dreamer's ears, then slathered them with Vaseline. Chivas still won't let me touch his left ear, poor thing. Couldn't pull the one I felt in Sassy's ear, so slathered her ears up too.

I HATE TICKS and I REALLY HATE PULLING THEM!! YUCKY :frown_color:

On a good note; Dreamer was nearly perfect tonight. He is a little sore on his right front, but sound at the walk. I will try the EasyBoots tomorrow and see if he is ok. 

Everyone at the border barn was highly impressed with him. He does not look or act his age 

I loved riding him and the Barefoot saddle fits him too!! I used a really thick Skito Dryback pad with extra support and he was fine. 

Will need a much shorter girth with Sassy but hopefully will work for her too. Can't imagine being able to use one saddle on all three horses!


----------



## greentree

Vicki, is that one eye cracked on Pip, saying how absolutely devastated he is, and he is going to need at LEAST three weeks on the couch??? What a pretty pup!

Koolio, so glad you all are getting some RAIN! Hoping Sam's fluid does not cause him any further problems. 

AA, it is so amazing to have one saddle that fits everyone, and that makes YOU happy!

We had our sock hop last night! It was really fun. Not as many dancers turned out, but still decent. I bought some ice cream and Coke, and made Brown Cows for dessert, after our finger food dinner. 
I hauled TWO truckloads of plants home from my friend's shop. They set up a big tent and sell herbs and perennials. I buy the leftovers. Anybody need a Rosemary plant?? I think I have 60.... About 30 lavenders, 30 various coral bells, some irises, and several other things. There was more variety in years past, but these plants are in gallon pots. I will try to get a video of the back yard when I get these planted. And the weeds pulled out of the older beds. OK, maybe no video. Maybe some blurry pictures, like Monet. !!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Heading home from the ride, so still can't like posts from the phone. Scary to read about pip vs kangaroo and sam with maybe cancer, but very glad to read about rain!

I will leave with a tease: post-ride celebratory pic!


----------



## Country Woman

On Friday Marc and I went to the Chili cook off and 
this handsome horse was there a big beautiful Clydesdales from Oklahoma 
on Sat I went to the pancake breakfast and Cloverdale Rodeo parade 
it was not as good as before 
but I had fun


----------



## Country Woman

this is my favorite picture of this beauty


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Country*: Very big nice looking horse! 

*Greentree*: that is a lot of plants! One Rosemary was always plenty for my needs, lol. 

Will need pictures!

*Phantom*: Is that Duroc? Sounds like you had a good time!


----------



## Country Woman

thank you Anita Anne 
he is a beauty


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> *Phantom*: Is that Duroc? Sounds like you had a good time!


Not Duroc, but another young gelding. This one is Fire, a 7 year old off-track arab that belongs to a friend's daughter. She couldn't make the ride because she was stuck cleaning her apartment at college (along with her roommates) to get the deposit back. Terrible reason to miss a ride, but understandable to want that money.

Hope to be back with the full story and some pics and video later.. maybe this evening, more likely tomorrow. Ride was interesting to start but overall went well. And seeing as this was my bogie ride - I have started it 3 other times in the past with 2 different horses and _still_ never finished the [email protected] thing - I couldn't be more thrilled. I had never even made it to the last loop before, so a completion was heavenly.


----------



## VickiRose

Country woman, love the Clydesdale! One of my favourite breeds

GreenTree, rosemary makes a great hedge, and bees love the flowers. And yes, Pip was pretending to sleep so I wouldn't make her get off the couch 

AA, one saddle??!! Are you feeling ok? Where has the queen of the tack shop gone? 
Seriously though, great if it does fit them all. And yay to Dram having a new home!

Phantom, Fire? Does the name have anything to do with your "interesting start" to the ride? A bit like your quiet ride on George....

Still cold and wet and windy here. Boston has temporarily forgiven me for not rugging him because I gave him an apple. Its been six months since his last apple


----------



## Koolio

I hope everyone is having a good weekend!

Anita - pulling ticks is one reason I live in th North where it freezes the little beggars to death in the winter. Eeeew!

Phantom - waiting for th story behind the pic...

Countrywoman - I love the Clyde! I used to work at an 1890's historic park that raised Clydes for their 6 horse hitch. Part of my job was driving a doctors buggy pulled by one of the Clydes there. Sam is part Clyde too, is important a bit of a softie for th big guys.

Green tree - the sock hop sounds fun!

Himmy has had a reaction the vaccine and has a terrible sore neck. I brought her in the barn, gave her some bute and put warm compresses on her neck. With the pouring rain, she was quite happy to be inside. Koolio and Sally ar also in to keep her company and grateful I think. Rain should let off this evening, so all will go out as soon as I get the rain sheets dry. Ca-clunk, ca-clunk they go in my dryer... I hope her neck is better tomorrow.

Sam is outside and blanketed. He's much happier out there as he gets antsy in th barn. He's warm and dry, so it's all good. I'm thinking of trying some essential oils with him to try to slow the progression of his cancer. Frankencense is supposed to be very good and DH is part of the Young Living essential oils thing. I have to learn more about how much to use and how to deliver the l, but it can't hurt at this point. Does anyone her use essential oils on the animals?


----------



## Country Woman

Countrywoman - I love the Clyde! I used to work at an 1890's historic park that raised Clydes for their 6 horse hitch. Part of my job was driving a doctors buggy pulled by one of the Clydes there. Sam is part Clyde too, is important a bit of a softie for th big guys.
Koolio yes these horses are stunning for sure 

this horse belongs to the Express Clydesdales from Oklahoma 6 stunning horses pull the wagon


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend we went to the NEATO endurance ride in Escoheag, RI. This ride has been my bogie ride, as I have started it 3 times before and never actually finished it.. hadn't even made it to the final loop. I thought the bogie was working it's magic before I even _got_ to the ride when Phin wound up with a bite mark on his back a few days before, leaving me without a horse. But after a quick post on a facebook endurance group, I had someone offer me a horse to ride!

DH and I left just before 3am Friday morning, as we wanted to avoid any and all rush hour traffic. The plan worked and the drive was uncomplicated. We got to camp and set up and even had some time to relax.




















Meet Fire, a 7 year old off-track arabian gelding. He did a handful of rides last year but is definitely still learning the process. He has also had some bad treatment in the past (my friend was told he was dangerous and to euthanize him if things 'didn't work out' with him as a trail horse).











He is mr personality and is into everything if he decides he likes you (which took him approx 15 seconds and one cookie!):




















I was happy that he liked me quickly and that our preride went without incident. He had been ridden in another ride a couple weeks ago by someone else and it was a disaster.. he was cranked up and leaping and basically having racetrack flashbacks the entire 25 miles. His owner had been hesitant about letting anybody else ride him after that, but she just wasn't able to make the ride herself (she just graduated college and had some meetings at the vet school she will be attending in the fall that couldn't be changed). This ride was part of the plan for the season, so she said give it a shot. [If there had been an issue during the preride, I wouldn't have started at all.]


The ride started out uneventfully. We intentionally let most everyone leave camp before casually walking out onto trail. We rode a lovely, calm 4 miles or so before a set of people caught up and passed us. They went by just before a bridge:











Fire had already shown he was nervous about the bridges, so we are not totally sure whether it was the bridge (that one had slight gaps you should see moving water in) or the passing horses or a combination of both.. but we got about 2/3 across and suddenly he leapt into the air and hit the ground running. I asked for a one rein stop and was able to get it within a handful of strides, but it was def a strong discussion. That allowed Lisa to catch up on her mare and get in front of us. He was pretty keyed up for a bit, but eventually settled down.

We continued on and Fire seemed to have settled down. We caught up with a group when someone had a shoe issue (the _rider's_ shoe fell off and she had to get down to get it!!) on some single track trail. That trail soon opened out onto a road, so one lady pulled over to let us pass. Her horse was not pleased to be held back and was jigging and spinning. We got about 3 strides past them when suddenly we were off to the races.. and this time his nose was to his chest and he wouldn't respond to any cues.

We went tearing up the road and I was trying everything I knew.. but with his head in that position, I had no leverage to do anything. I was rapidly approaching some riders and started yelling I was out of control and passing on the right. The first horse we came up on started jumping around and that movement spurred Fire on to even greater speed. The next set of people were fast approaching and again I yelled I was out of control and passing on the right. Unfortunately, one of the riders (a lady in her 80s who can't hear well normally) either never heard me at all or misunderstood - and steered her horse over to the right side of the road and directly into our path.

I had a split second to make a decision and hoped like hell Fire's racehorse training would stick.. I yelled "coming between" and steered for the middle, shooting the gap between the horses on either side of the road. Thank goodness Fire didn't waver from the middle, nor did any of the 3 horses dump their riders or crash off the road. For whatever reason, getting past them broke the panic and Fire slowed within a couple strides.

That may have been the longest half mile I have ridden in my life. :eek_color:

Lisa caught up and we continued on. Fire was keyed up but luckily nobody else appeared in front of us or came up from behind us until he had settled. The rest of the loop went without incident and we were soon at the first hold. We vetted through with no problems and he was happy to eat everything we put in front of him.











In the second loop, Fire was totally chill, even though some crazy situations happened. We left camp in a nice window, so couldn't see horses in front or behind us. When some did eventually catch us, it was a rider notorious for not keeping space, so we moved over and let him pass. Fire had no problem with any of it. Even with being able to see that horse in front of us (and eventually catching him, as the horse won't go without someone to draft off of), there was never a hint of panic or bolt. Lisa and I actually decided to do some cantering to get some space between us and this rider after passing him for the 3rd time. Again, not a hint of excess speed or upset.

In fact, Fire had just quietly come back to a soft trot for the uphill climb when a mountain biker came flying around the corner going super fast. We were in the lead and I honestly thought the biker was not going to be able to stop in time and would crash into the front of Fire. The biker had both brakes locked and was skidding sideways down the trail at us. Fire never even thought of wheeling or jumping sideways and the biker managed to stop before hitting us. He dragged his bike to the side of the road and stood wide-eyed and gasping out apologies. Fire just calmly trotted by. Amazing!!

Unfortunately, a while later we realized we hadn't seen any trail makers lately and the trail didn't seem to have many footprints. this ride is notorious for not being very well marked and lots of people have gotten very lost in the past. We turned around and back tracked and of course the place we were meant to have turned was right behind where the biker had stopped. I certainly had not been looking for turn markers at that point!! That mistake added about 3 miles to that loop. Duh. :icon_rolleyes:











Second vetting and hold went well. Fire was looking a bit tired, but that didn't stop him from eating! Here is his opinion of being tacked back up again though:











As we jogged to the out timer to check in for the last loop, Lisa's horse started limping badly. She jumped off to check the shoes, hoping for a rock.. but nothing obvious was causing the issue. The mare has a history of odd lameness in that leg, so Lisa told me to go on. Fire and I left for the last loop alone. I was thrilled to have made it to the final loop (never had before), and was trying not to see anything as an omen.

Poor Fire. The last loop went through the woods for a short bit out of camp, then spit out onto the paved road as it went past an RV campground. There were drains in both sides of the road every 10 feet or so and they were all making loud, gurgling noises. There were also several people out BBqing in the RV park, as well as someone mowing lawn and someone else shooting targets on the other side of the road! I could feel his heart pounding against my leg as he slowly crept right up the double yellow line, but I had to give him huge kudos for going.

Luckily, the road of horror only lasted for about a 1/4 mile, then turned back into the woods. Once there, Fire was brave enough to move along and we soon caught up to some friends in front of us. They were very kind to let us tag along with them for the loop. 











Fire did well with the strange horses, never trying to get racey or upset. We led, followed and went in the middle. The loop flew by, as it always does with good company and well-paced horses. Before I knew it, we were back at camp.















Final vetting was a breeze. Not only did I get the monkey off my back by getting a completion, we even managed to finish tied for 10th!!

DH and Sultan were 9th, so it was a great day for all.

Later that evening, a group got together for pizza and story trading outside our trailer. A local friend of one of the ladies I finished the ride with came too, bringing her young daughter. Mia was entranced, which was very unusual. Mia normally does her best to avoid children.











This morning we got packed up and out on the road before the rain came. We stopped for the breakfast of champions:











I got word yesterday that Phin's saddle was shipped. So looking forward to that arriving!


----------



## greentree

Wow, ph, good ride!!!

I got about 30 plants planted, and rode 16 miles on the bike!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> AA, one saddle??!! Are you feeling ok? Where has the queen of the tack shop gone?
> Seriously though, great if it does fit them all. And yay to Dram having a new home!


I do believe I am sick...one saddle indeed!

I have been spending a lot of time I don't have thinking about how I can sell most of my saddles  

Of course, still need to keep a few, you know, _just in case 
_ :rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow *Phantom*; what a ride you had!! Somehow not surprised it was another "mellow" ride :icon_rolleyes:

I think Fire is adorable! I do love a red horse :wink:

Cool that you persisted after all the non-completions and then Phin suddenly showing up with a bite mark! Then to keep going on after the first loop had so many issues! 

All I can say is...*You got guts girlie!* :clap::clap::clap:

Thanks for taking us on the ride; very exciting to watch 

Congratulations to you and your DH :thumbsup:


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> I do believe I am sick...one saddle indeed!
> 
> I have been spending a lot of time I don't have thinking about how I can sell most of my saddles
> 
> Of course, still need to keep a few, you know, _just in case
> _ :rofl::rofl:


Wel, YEAH, like the whole HF community may come down to ride.....ya neva know.....


----------



## Jan1975

Hi all, just popping in quick...I haven't read everyone else's posts yet so I'll respond to those tonight. I wanted to brag about my son's first horse show. He & Gatsby did SO well! I was really worried about my son doing his first show on a horse that also hadn't done a show, in fact, I almost hired someone else to ride G in a show one time first (honestly I probably should've). However, it went great. The show was smallish...my son's riding classes had around 11-17 in them. Some of the other classes had less. 

Gatsby was SO good! Our trainer had me lunge him for a good bit right away when we got there to make sure he got the crazies out if there were any (there weren't any). Halter was first, and even though Gatsby is NOT a halter horse, since we were there, why not. He got 5th in halter, 2nd to last. :lol: In a class of QH's and 1 morgan, I thought that was okay.









We just did walk-trot classes. There were three of them--13 & under equitation, 13 & under pleasure, & novice. They got 1st in novice, 2nd in pleasure, & 2nd in equitation. I was so proud of those results! Gatsby rode like a champ and my son really rode well too.

















Here they are starting to line up. I was worried about the crowded arena & horses close by but they were perfect.









And I love this pic of them practice outdoors for some reason!









I know this post is braggy but I'm just so proud of them both!!


----------



## Happy Place

Jan Brag on! Your son and Gatsby looked fantastic!

Koolio- So sorry about Sam's cancer. Glad he is feeling ok and enjoying the good life for now. Germany is soon right? That will be a blast.

PH13- Another great ride in the books. You always look so happy doing what you do! Love your rig.

Greentree- That's a load of plants! I let one garden go completely over to lilly of the valley. I am just hoping that I killed all the vines and raspberries out of it. I still need to do my container garden. Maybe this weekend.

Swiss- Did I miss something about your horse really being yours now?


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: congrats to your DS and Gatsby - that is plenty reason to be super proud!!

*greentree*: all your biking should be motivating me to do the same, but instead its just making me feel lazier. 

*AA*: how can a person have too many saddles? there are 4 horses here and we have 5 saddles, with a 6th due to arrive today. how is that a problem? isn't being prepared a good thing?


----------



## greentree

Ph....backatcha....lol! You make me feel " horse lazy"!!!!!

Jan, what a wonderful show report!! YAY!! Congratulations to DS on a job well done! They are so cute!! 

HP, how was your weekend? I have no lily of the valley....guess I should be thankful! I will take some weedy pictures for you all.

I am under saddled, it turns out. I think I only have 10. Carriages, though.....I do have at least 13 of those.....


----------



## Happy Place

*Timmy goes to camp*

I'll post pics soon. I took them on a real camera and still need to upload and edit!

I packed everything up Thursday night. Friday was the longest work day ever! At last I picked up the little rental trailer and went to the barn. There is a long narrow dirt drive to the back where the barn is. I had to pull past, then back up into the barn to turn around. I did that without a spotter! YAY for my trailering talents LOL. Timmy loaded right up and away we went.

The camp was about 90 minutes from our barn. There was an Equine only section with nice big lots and hitching posts. Rustic sites but we were not far from very clean outhouses and the water pump. A friend set up spots for 2 horses on my lot and brought one of hers over to keep Timmy company. He did great on the picket. Happy and calm the whole trip. Around 8 pm we decided to go for a ride. Timmy decided he did not want to bridle or stand still for me to mount. This is not a problem at home, I chalked it up to new place jitters. Once on, he was a dream! We went out with 6 others, up hills, down hills, over logs, through mud and a river crossing all on that first ride! I was so proud of him. He did not hesitate at all. Not a wrong footstep. What a steady ride he is! When we got back and settled the horses, the hilarity began! Someone brought peach pie moonshine and someone else brought a variety of moonshine straight from Tennessee. We laughed and howled at the moon!

Day 2. I quiet slow morning LOL. Since I have been losing weight and not drinking, I was a real light weight and didn't get too carried away the night before. I was up early, feeding, watering, grooming and making coffee. We did a group breakfast with eggs, bacon and pancakes. Everyone got along great and we were saddled and ready for the days ride. It was beautiful out. There are concentric loops at this park and we did not have the forethought to bring a map or track out distance! All trails eventually will get you back to the campgrounds, so not too worried. We found more mud. Deep mud. Sinking to Timmy's knees mud! I just gave him his head, stayed out of the way and let him pick his way through. What a champ. We washed off the mud with a river crossing. I got a couple pics but none of us crossing :sad:. I was so proud that he just did everything I asked, even when other horses were acting up right in front of him. We even lead one horse across the river. The crossing was nice, they laid these mats in the river so the bottom was firm. The water got up to Tim's belly. We had about 12 horses at that point and split into two groups. Our group was out the longest. I kept watching Timmy for fatigue. He got warm but not overly sweaty (it was about 75 degrees) and his respiration was good the whole time. I split off into a group of draft crosses and a big QH. Poor Timmy had to trot to keep up at times!


----------



## Happy Place

*Timmy goes to camp Part 2*

We got lost several times, but finally made it back. I had one tired pony! He got his dinner and a good rub down. No trouble drinking strange water and he LOVED how much grass was under foot!

Let me back track to the first night. Before we got to drinking, one of the kids came up and said her horse was sweating and breathing hard. When we checked him out, he was dripping wet and breathing fast. We got him walking and gave him some banamine. He was quite dehydrated. We pulled out coolers and he soaked through 2 of them. There were some gut sounds and he finally drank a bit. He was Tying up. This horse was new to this 10 yr old girl. When we looked him over he was underweight. She said his papers said he was 22. He was boarded at a barn I know. Being underfed. We gave mom some advise for when she got back home and she picked up some electrolytes the next day. Horse was fine and went for a short quiet walk with the group on Sat am. Crisis averted and lessons learned.

Saturday night was a little more quiet, good food, too much food LOL and lots of laughs. I had to ice my ankle. It feels fine walking around but still hurts to ride. After a late dinner, the group decided on a midnight ride. The moon was bright and we put glow sticks on all the bridles. Tim and I stayed back. I didn't want to push him too much and my ankle needed the rest. It was very relaxing!

The next morning we broke down camp, had a leisurely breakfast with homemade brats, more bacon and eggs. After everyone was packed up we went for one last ride. Rode for over an hour seeing some beautiful scenery, big fields to canter through (yep, he canters!) and saw some deer. I had two people get behind me to keep their hot horses calm! Tim was game. He blocked the path so they couldn't canter up past him and accepted that one mare had to have her nose up his butt to keep from trotting off on a beginner LOL. He got butt bumped but not kicked and took it in stride. They were very thankful for my steady pony.

I learned so much. Had so many "first times" and fell more in love with my horse! The group I was with was so helpful about camp set up for the horses and everyone was easy going. I really could not have asked for a better experience.
First time Hauling my horse by myself
First time camping with my horse
First time on real trails with Tim
First time learning how to treat a horse who was tying up
First decent canter on Tim

I'll post pics later tonight. :cowboy:


----------



## greentree

Oh, what a wonderful trip!! Next year, we will bring horses and bikes to Michigan! I am really good at howling! My voice carries, and I usually get in trouble, sent to the corner. Sounds like fun! Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Koolio

Jan - congratulations to Gatsby, your son and to you on a great have show!! Your son and Gatsby look fantastic!!

Happy - it sounds like you had an awesome camping trip and Timmy was a gem! Good for both of you!!

Anita - downsizing saddles??? Are you feeling OK? LOL!!! I'm still trying to sell my Equipe dressage saddle...

Green tee - 13 carraiges? Wow! Now you need to post pics. 

Still raining here, but supposed to stop later this morning. I don't know how much we've had this weekend, but I'd guess a good few inches anyways. Ft. Mac got some rain too. I don't know if it made a big differed to the fires or not but every bit helps. In th western half of the province, they got up to a foot of snow this weekend. Typical for the May long weekend which also happens to be the big inaugural camping weekend of the year. I feel bad for the campers, but glad there are no new fires. A foot of wet snow is a remarkably good fire ******ant.


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> I am under saddled, it turns out. I think I only have 10. Carriages, though.....I do have at least 13 of those.....


:rofl: well I have some serious catching up to do:

Saddles = 1
Carriages = 0


----------



## frlsgirl

Jan1975 said:


> Hi all, just popping in quick...I haven't read everyone else's posts yet so I'll respond to those tonight. I wanted to brag about my son's first horse show. He & Gatsby did SO well! I was really worried about my son doing his first show on a horse that also hadn't done a show, in fact, I almost hired someone else to ride G in a show one time first (honestly I probably should've). However, it went great. The show was smallish...my son's riding classes had around 11-17 in them. Some of the other classes had less.
> 
> Gatsby was SO good! Our trainer had me lunge him for a good bit right away when we got there to make sure he got the crazies out if there were any (there weren't any). Halter was first, and even though Gatsby is NOT a halter horse, since we were there, why not. He got 5th in halter, 2nd to last. :lol: In a class of QH's and 1 morgan, I thought that was okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just did walk-trot classes. There were three of them--13 & under equitation, 13 & under pleasure, & novice. They got 1st in novice, 2nd in pleasure, & 2nd in equitation. I was so proud of those results! Gatsby rode like a champ and my son really rode well too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are starting to line up. I was worried about the crowded arena & horses close by but they were perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love this pic of them practice outdoors for some reason!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this post is braggy but I'm just so proud of them both!!


Fantastic! Brag on! :thumbsup::cheers:


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Place said:


> We got lost several times, but finally made it back. I had one tired pony! He got his dinner and a good rub down. No trouble drinking strange water and he LOVED how much grass was under foot!
> 
> Let me back track to the first night. Before we got to drinking, one of the kids came up and said her horse was sweating and breathing hard. When we checked him out, he was dripping wet and breathing fast. We got him walking and gave him some banamine. He was quite dehydrated. We pulled out coolers and he soaked through 2 of them. There were some gut sounds and he finally drank a bit. He was Tying up. This horse was new to this 10 yr old girl. When we looked him over he was underweight. She said his papers said he was 22. He was boarded at a barn I know. Being underfed. We gave mom some advise for when she got back home and she picked up some electrolytes the next day. Horse was fine and went for a short quiet walk with the group on Sat am. Crisis averted and lessons learned.
> 
> Saturday night was a little more quiet, good food, too much food LOL and lots of laughs. I had to ice my ankle. It feels fine walking around but still hurts to ride. After a late dinner, the group decided on a midnight ride. The moon was bright and we put glow sticks on all the bridles. Tim and I stayed back. I didn't want to push him too much and my ankle needed the rest. It was very relaxing!
> 
> The next morning we broke down camp, had a leisurely breakfast with homemade brats, more bacon and eggs. After everyone was packed up we went for one last ride. Rode for over an hour seeing some beautiful scenery, big fields to canter through (yep, he canters!) and saw some deer. I had two people get behind me to keep their hot horses calm! Tim was game. He blocked the path so they couldn't canter up past him and accepted that one mare had to have her nose up his butt to keep from trotting off on a beginner LOL. He got butt bumped but not kicked and took it in stride. They were very thankful for my steady pony.
> 
> I learned so much. Had so many "first times" and fell more in love with my horse! The group I was with was so helpful about camp set up for the horses and everyone was easy going. I really could not have asked for a better experience.
> First time Hauling my horse by myself
> First time camping with my horse
> First time on real trails with Tim
> First time learning how to treat a horse who was tying up
> First decent canter on Tim
> 
> I'll post pics later tonight. :cowboy:


That is great! I can't wait to see pictures; I think you should go buy yourself a blue ribbon for all your accomplishments in a single trip!


----------



## frlsgirl

Koolio said:


> Still raining here, but supposed to stop later this morning. I don't know how much we've had this weekend, but I'd guess a good few inches anyways. Ft. Mac got some rain too. I don't know if it made a big differed to the fires or not but every bit helps. In th western half of the province, they got up to a foot of snow this weekend. Typical for the May long weekend which also happens to be the big inaugural camping weekend of the year. I feel bad for the campers, but glad there are no new fires. A foot of wet snow is a remarkably good fire ******ant.


Yay, for more wet stuff. I have a friend who lives up there and she was posting snow pictures on FB when everybody else was posting pictures of summertime activities.


----------



## frlsgirl

VickiRose said:


> Still cold and wet and windy here. Boston has temporarily forgiven me for not rugging him because I gave him an apple. Its been six months since his last apple


:apple:


----------



## frlsgirl

@phantomhorse13 - wow your horses must have a lot of energy to be able to do this; do endurance horses get special feed to keep them performing at their peak? More protein or carbs?

The pictures are lovely as usual.
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21449/


----------



## Happy Place

*Pics*

Got to upload pics at lunch. Let's try it this way:

https://timmygoestocamp.shutterfly.com/pictures/8

You should be able to click "slide show"


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> :rofl: well I have some serious catching up to do:
> 
> Saddles = 1
> Carriages = 0


 
Same here! At least I have 2 saddles now :rofl:


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> Hi all, just popping in quick...I haven't read everyone else's posts yet so I'll respond to those tonight. I wanted to brag about my son's first horse show. He & Gatsby did SO well! I was really worried about my son doing his first show on a horse that also hadn't done a show, in fact, I almost hired someone else to ride G in a show one time first (honestly I probably should've). However, it went great. The show was smallish...my son's riding classes had around 11-17 in them. Some of the other classes had less.
> 
> Gatsby was SO good! Our trainer had me lunge him for a good bit right away when we got there to make sure he got the crazies out if there were any (there weren't any). Halter was first, and even though Gatsby is NOT a halter horse, since we were there, why not. He got 5th in halter, 2nd to last. :lol: In a class of QH's and 1 morgan, I thought that was okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just did walk-trot classes. There were three of them--13 & under equitation, 13 & under pleasure, & novice. They got 1st in novice, 2nd in pleasure, & 2nd in equitation. I was so proud of those results! Gatsby rode like a champ and my son really rode well too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are starting to line up. I was worried about the crowded arena & horses close by but they were perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I love this pic of them practice outdoors for some reason!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this post is braggy but I'm just so proud of them both!!


So cute! He did a great job and both look so good. Awesome.


----------



## SwissMiss

*phantom*, wow, I second *Anita*, you're one gutsy girl! After that first loop I would have called it quits! But congrats on sticking to it and finishing the race! And Fire is a good-looking fellow! Thank you for sharing! I always enjoy your pictures and movies - like that I can sort of ride with you, lol.

*Happy*, sounds you had a great set of "firsts" and all well done! Love the pictures! Now you can just keep on camping all summer/fall long  Thanks for sharing the pictures. It looked like lots of fun!
And no, you didn't miss Raya being mine; I just finally had her papers transferred to my name - I procrastinated for a looong time, because I was convinced she is the wrong horse for me... Truth be told, she checks a lot of boxes with the "I-don't-want label", but I realized that those "definite no's" are not that bad to deal with :icon_rolleyes:


*Anita*, are you _sure_ you are not seriously ill??? One saddle fits all and you may only need one???????? But glad the new saddle is _the_ saddle...


*Jan*, congrats on DS' and Gats' first show. Looks like a huge success! You have rights to brag 


*Koolio*, sorry to hear about Sam, but as long as he is still comfortable, enjoy! When are you leaving for Germany? Hope you have a fabulous time overseas!


*greentree*, you make me wanting to dig out my bike again - Just here in MS I never feel really safe sharing the road with cars... Otherwise I could bike to work (as I did in MA)...


----------



## SwissMiss

Saturday was the annual Dragon Boat Regatta and DH was rowing in a team, so the kiddos and I went out there to cheer... It was lots of fun, but _hot_. Apparently I am still not used to the Southern spring (summer?)... Maybe chasing after 2 active kiddos didn't help keeping my cool :icon_rolleyes: But the kiddos were happy and _really_ tired that evening, so mission accomplished! 


Sunday I spent a quiet afternoon at the barn, working with Raya in the arena. Nobody was there, so I didn't ride, but had her saddled and all. And she _finally_ relaxed in there! No nervous snorting, jigging, looking for and finding monsters! I had to double check if I really grabbed my horse :wink: But the glare she gave me when we were simply walking around convinced me it must be her:rofl: To spice things up I walked her through the cross rails that were still set up from the last jumping lesson, and my pony perked right up. 
It will be a challenge to keep her mind engaged during arena work. Until now the monsters kept her occupied :rofl:


Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> We got lost several times, but finally made it back. I had one tired pony! He got his dinner and a good rub down. No trouble drinking strange water and he LOVED how much grass was under foot!
> 
> Let me back track to the first night. Before we got to drinking, one of the kids came up and said her horse was sweating and breathing hard. When we checked him out, he was dripping wet and breathing fast. We got him walking and gave him some banamine. He was quite dehydrated. We pulled out coolers and he soaked through 2 of them. There were some gut sounds and he finally drank a bit. He was Tying up. This horse was new to this 10 yr old girl. When we looked him over he was underweight. She said his papers said he was 22. He was boarded at a barn I know. Being underfed. We gave mom some advise for when she got back home and she picked up some electrolytes the next day. Horse was fine and went for a short quiet walk with the group on Sat am. Crisis averted and lessons learned.
> 
> Saturday night was a little more quiet, good food, too much food LOL and lots of laughs. I had to ice my ankle. It feels fine walking around but still hurts to ride. After a late dinner, the group decided on a midnight ride. The moon was bright and we put glow sticks on all the bridles. Tim and I stayed back. I didn't want to push him too much and my ankle needed the rest. It was very relaxing!
> 
> The next morning we broke down camp, had a leisurely breakfast with homemade brats, more bacon and eggs. After everyone was packed up we went for one last ride. Rode for over an hour seeing some beautiful scenery, big fields to canter through (yep, he canters!) and saw some deer. I had two people get behind me to keep their hot horses calm! Tim was game. He blocked the path so they couldn't canter up past him and accepted that one mare had to have her nose up his butt to keep from trotting off on a beginner LOL. He got butt bumped but not kicked and took it in stride. They were very thankful for my steady pony.
> 
> I learned so much. Had so many "first times" and fell more in love with my horse! The group I was with was so helpful about camp set up for the horses and everyone was easy going. I really could not have asked for a better experience.
> First time Hauling my horse by myself
> First time camping with my horse
> First time on real trails with Tim
> First time learning how to treat a horse who was tying up
> First decent canter on Tim
> 
> I'll post pics later tonight. :cowboy:


 Happy - It sounds like you had an awesome time. We knew you could do it. Tim did a wonderful job. You have a good horse for sure.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> This weekend we went to the NEATO endurance ride in Escoheag, RI. This ride has been my bogie ride, as I have started it 3 times before and never actually finished it.. hadn't even made it to the final loop. I thought the bogie was working it's magic before I even _got_ to the ride when Phin wound up with a bite mark on his back a few days before, leaving me without a horse. But after a quick post on a facebook endurance group, I had someone offer me a horse to ride!
> 
> DH and I left just before 3am Friday morning, as we wanted to avoid any and all rush hour traffic. The plan worked and the drive was uncomplicated. We got to camp and set up and even had some time to relax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Fire, a 7 year old off-track arabian gelding. He did a handful of rides last year but is definitely still learning the process. He has also had some bad treatment in the past (my friend was told he was dangerous and to euthanize him if things 'didn't work out' with him as a trail horse).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is mr personality and is into everything if he decides he likes you (which took him approx 15 seconds and one cookie!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy that he liked me quickly and that our preride went without incident. He had been ridden in another ride a couple weeks ago by someone else and it was a disaster.. he was cranked up and leaping and basically having racetrack flashbacks the entire 25 miles. His owner had been hesitant about letting anybody else ride him after that, but she just wasn't able to make the ride herself (she just graduated college and had some meetings at the vet school she will be attending in the fall that couldn't be changed). This ride was part of the plan for the season, so she said give it a shot. [If there had been an issue during the preride, I wouldn't have started at all.]
> 
> 
> The ride started out uneventfully. We intentionally let most everyone leave camp before casually walking out onto trail. We rode a lovely, calm 4 miles or so before a set of people caught up and passed us. They went by just before a bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire had already shown he was nervous about the bridges, so we are not totally sure whether it was the bridge (that one had slight gaps you should see moving water in) or the passing horses or a combination of both.. but we got about 2/3 across and suddenly he leapt into the air and hit the ground running. I asked for a one rein stop and was able to get it within a handful of strides, but it was def a strong discussion. That allowed Lisa to catch up on her mare and get in front of us. He was pretty keyed up for a bit, but eventually settled down.
> 
> We continued on and Fire seemed to have settled down. We caught up with a group when someone had a shoe issue (the _rider's_ shoe fell off and she had to get down to get it!!) on some single track trail. That trail soon opened out onto a road, so one lady pulled over to let us pass. Her horse was not pleased to be held back and was jigging and spinning. We got about 3 strides past them when suddenly we were off to the races.. and this time his nose was to his chest and he wouldn't respond to any cues.
> 
> We went tearing up the road and I was trying everything I knew.. but with his head in that position, I had no leverage to do anything. I was rapidly approaching some riders and started yelling I was out of control and passing on the right. The first horse we came up on started jumping around and that movement spurred Fire on to even greater speed. The next set of people were fast approaching and again I yelled I was out of control and passing on the right. Unfortunately, one of the riders (a lady in her 80s who can't hear well normally) either never heard me at all or misunderstood - and steered her horse over to the right side of the road and directly into our path.
> 
> I had a split second to make a decision and hoped like hell Fire's racehorse training would stick.. I yelled "coming between" and steered for the middle, shooting the gap between the horses on either side of the road. Thank goodness Fire didn't waver from the middle, nor did any of the 3 horses dump their riders or crash off the road. For whatever reason, getting past them broke the panic and Fire slowed within a couple strides.
> 
> That may have been the longest half mile I have ridden in my life. :eek_color:
> 
> Lisa caught up and we continued on. Fire was keyed up but luckily nobody else appeared in front of us or came up from behind us until he had settled. The rest of the loop went without incident and we were soon at the first hold. We vetted through with no problems and he was happy to eat everything we put in front of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the second loop, Fire was totally chill, even though some crazy situations happened. We left camp in a nice window, so couldn't see horses in front or behind us. When some did eventually catch us, it was a rider notorious for not keeping space, so we moved over and let him pass. Fire had no problem with any of it. Even with being able to see that horse in front of us (and eventually catching him, as the horse won't go without someone to draft off of), there was never a hint of panic or bolt. Lisa and I actually decided to do some cantering to get some space between us and this rider after passing him for the 3rd time. Again, not a hint of excess speed or upset.
> 
> In fact, Fire had just quietly come back to a soft trot for the uphill climb when a mountain biker came flying around the corner going super fast. We were in the lead and I honestly thought the biker was not going to be able to stop in time and would crash into the front of Fire. The biker had both brakes locked and was skidding sideways down the trail at us. Fire never even thought of wheeling or jumping sideways and the biker managed to stop before hitting us. He dragged his bike to the side of the road and stood wide-eyed and gasping out apologies. Fire just calmly trotted by. Amazing!!
> 
> Unfortunately, a while later we realized we hadn't seen any trail makers lately and the trail didn't seem to have many footprints. this ride is notorious for not being very well marked and lots of people have gotten very lost in the past. We turned around and back tracked and of course the place we were meant to have turned was right behind where the biker had stopped. I certainly had not been looking for turn markers at that point!! That mistake added about 3 miles to that loop. Duh. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second vetting and hold went well. Fire was looking a bit tired, but that didn't stop him from eating! Here is his opinion of being tacked back up again though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we jogged to the out timer to check in for the last loop, Lisa's horse started limping badly. She jumped off to check the shoes, hoping for a rock.. but nothing obvious was causing the issue. The mare has a history of odd lameness in that leg, so Lisa told me to go on. Fire and I left for the last loop alone. I was thrilled to have made it to the final loop (never had before), and was trying not to see anything as an omen.
> 
> Poor Fire. The last loop went through the woods for a short bit out of camp, then spit out onto the paved road as it went past an RV campground. There were drains in both sides of the road every 10 feet or so and they were all making loud, gurgling noises. There were also several people out BBqing in the RV park, as well as someone mowing lawn and someone else shooting targets on the other side of the road! I could feel his heart pounding against my leg as he slowly crept right up the double yellow line, but I had to give him huge kudos for going.
> 
> Luckily, the road of horror only lasted for about a 1/4 mile, then turned back into the woods. Once there, Fire was brave enough to move along and we soon caught up to some friends in front of us. They were very kind to let us tag along with them for the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire did well with the strange horses, never trying to get racey or upset. We led, followed and went in the middle. The loop flew by, as it always does with good company and well-paced horses. Before I knew it, we were back at camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/tNjcDzlokGQ
> 
> Final vetting was a breeze. Not only did I get the monkey off my back by getting a completion, we even managed to finish tied for 10th!!
> 
> DH and Sultan were 9th, so it was a great day for all.
> 
> Later that evening, a group got together for pizza and story trading outside our trailer. A local friend of one of the ladies I finished the ride with came too, bringing her young daughter. Mia was entranced, which was very unusual. Mia normally does her best to avoid children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning we got packed up and out on the road before the rain came. We stopped for the breakfast of champions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got word yesterday that Phin's saddle was shipped. So looking forward to that arriving!


WOW! What a ride report. You really has some guts. Thanks for the great ride report and congrats on 10th place.


----------



## greentree

Swiss...dragon boats!! How beautiful!!

Here are a couple of pictures of my planting....


----------



## greentree

Why do I now have an upload for 3 pictures, and only get one?

Here is the new section of the bed. It makes a circle around my "backyard".


----------



## greentree

Here is a little bit longer view.....


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Swiss...dragon boats!! How beautiful!!



Yes, they were quite a sight. If I understood correctly, this is a company from Canada that travels all over during the warmer months. They provide the boats and a person to steer... And _coach_ :wink:


----------



## Twalker

VickiRose said:


> It's cold, wet, raining, hail and windy!
> Roast lamb and vege in the oven.
> Fire nice and warm.
> Just had a hot shower.
> Dog is laying on the couch looking sore and sorry after an altercation with a kangaroo this morning. Silly dog got grabbed by the roo, lucky hubby managed to grab it's tail and pull it off her before she got ripped to shreds! Just cuts and bruises, but she is making out like she is sooooo sore that she needs to stay on the couch instead of going outside to her kennel! LOL!
> Boston and Rose are glaring at me from the paddock, Boston would like me to rug him, Rose hates rugs and refuses to recognise any horse wearing one. She thinks that the rug turns them into horse eating monsters! Hence no rugs. They have hay, and trees for shelter, but I feel like a mean mum!


Hope Dog is doing better. That sure was scary about the roo attack.


----------



## Twalker

*No Riding*

Hi all. Haven't been doing much riding. Seems every chance I get I have just had physical therapy and I hurt too much. Good news is they are scheduling me for a MRI so maybe I will finally get to the bottom of all this upper back and neck pain.


Hoping to ride Friday this week. I really need a ride. They mowed the field down so we can ride without the high weeds attacking us. 


Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## greentree

I certainly hope you can get that worked out! You NEED to ride!

I had a few good rides today! Mary came over, finally, said she had been feeling unwell, then went to church camp. I was getting Lucy out when she came up, so she got Gavotte, and we rode about 20 minutes in the arena, and went up on the trails. Lucy was perfect until we got back around to the backyard and startled a turkey! She jumped, and did about a quarter spin, it flew off, and we proceeded. It did not rattle her. We headed out and did 3 miles on the road. 

I then decided it was time to start working Alaska again, since she has had almost 2 years off....Mary had turned JR and a Sissy out, so I just got on and headed up the trail. The mare was wonderful! We just did one loop around, and called it a successful restart!

Mary went home, and I saddled up Sissy, took her for a spin. Hopefully we can go to the cave this weekend for a trail ride.


----------



## Happy Place

PH13 , I noticed you use a wider platform stirrup. Does that help with fatigue and foot pain on longer rides?


----------



## Celeste

Phantom, did you happen to notice your speed when Fire got out of control?


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: love the story and pics! what a fun time. when is the next one? you asked about the wider stirrups.. for me they make a huge difference in my comfort on long rides. both the wider foot bed and the nice fat pad make my feet and ankles happy. if you look for a pair, be sure to get plastic or wood - i have seen aluminum ones crushed flat (trapping the rider's foot) both against trees and under a horse when it slipped. 

*greentree*: are you looking for any more carriages? the OD has a cart (they called it a cart, no idea what its real designation is) someone donated that they are trying to sell. suspect you would get one hell of a deal on it. let me know if you are interested. and that looks like a LOT of planting. can't wait to see what it looks like next year. and you did lots of horsey things today, so def not lazy.

*SM*: the regatta sounds fun, if hot. you couldn't jump in to cool off? sounds like a very worthwhile time with Raya, if you got her to relax in the arena.

*Twalker*: sorry to hear you are still having pain issues. i hope they get to the bottom of it. enjoy your upcoming saddle time.

*Celeste*: I didn't look at my garmin at the time, but just now checked the stats. my max speed was 28.9mph. yikes!!



frlsgirl said:


> wow your horses must have a lot of energy to be able to do this; do endurance horses get special feed to keep them performing at their peak? More protein or carbs?


In general, most endurance riders like to feed a high quality forage and then feed a hard feed with a focus on fat vs super high protein. Our staple is free choice grass and free choice grass hay (mainly timothy with some orchard grass and a bit of rogue alfalfa that escapes from Keith's fields - we bale it ourselves so its the same as what is in their pasture). The competing horses get a hard feed also, in our case Legends Senior which I think is 10% protein and 8% fat (but its been a while since i looked at the tag). George tends to be fat and gets 1/4 pound twice daily, Sultan gets just under 1/2 pound twice daily, and Phin gets just over 1/2 pound twice daily. When Dream was in work, she got a pound twice daily.

In terms of supplements, we use a probiotic (FasTrack), a muscle supplement (MyoGard) and George and Phin both get an additional magnesium supp (in the hopes of making them less spooky.. so far hasn't seemed to do a blasted thing).


Today, I tried to get George out before the storms came in. The were forecast for after 3, but the turkey hunters don't finish up until noon. At 12:05, we were heading out! George is back to full work, so I wanted a decent workout for him.

One of the first things we found was the horrible Horse Eating Rock. That may give you an idea how my ride went. :wink:











Clouds started rolling in about 1.. but a quick check of the radar didn't show any rain yet so we kept on. Silly me!











Here is a pic of the Invisible Horse Eating Monster - George swore it was there.











The rain started about 2.. luckily it was just rain and not storming. Still sucks to be wet.











The storms chased us home. I had just enough time to get back, untack, and hose George off when the thunder started. Apparently 15 miles wasn't enough to take the edge off though, as George led the herd in a merry frolic upon being turned out.










Left to right, that is Sultan, Dream, George, and Phin. :runninghorse2:


And maybe even better than the ride.. Phin's saddle came today!!! The saddle fitter will be out on Thursday to get it fit to him. Woohoo!!! :loveshower: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, that is a really beautiful picture!


----------



## Celeste

_


phantomhorse13 said:



*HP*: 
*Celeste*: I didn't look at my garmin at the time, but just now checked the stats. my max speed was 28.9mph. yikes!!

Click to expand...

_


phantomhorse13 said:


> phantomhorse13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The max that I ever clocked was 25 mph on the Psycho Princess. It was only for a moment and I almost had a heart attack. (It was not intentional on my part.)
> 
> You have nerves of steel!
Click to expand...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> _
> 
> 
> phantomhorse13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Celeste*: I didn't look at my garmin at the time, but just now checked the stats. my max speed was 28.9mph. yikes!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The max that I ever clocked was 25 mph on the Psycho Princess. It was only for a moment and I almost had a heart attack. (It was not intentional on my part.)
> 
> You have nerves of steel!


I used to ride racehorses for a living. So I am def nuts that way.

I clocked Dream at 34mph when racing a friend down a dirt road. She may have gone faster still but a bus came around the corner in the distance so we pulled up. So much fun!! :gallop:


----------



## greentree

PH, I clocked my endurance mare at 35 mph, too! We were on a two lane trail in a research forest( where most of our conditioning rides took place), and we kept getting faster, and faster, then I slowed her down because the trail was infamous for families of wild pigs, and I was alone...
I do not think I ever rode a ride where we did not surprise some purebred rider by beating them to the pulse down.....they would let me past because they thought they could pulse down faster!


----------



## Jan1975

Here we go, catch up time! 

@greentree, I hope you are feeling better and not the depressed feelings. That's the worst! Is it normal for you? The sock hop sounds fun!! Planting all of those plants does not sound fun, but cool deal on the leftovers from the sale. They look great! And where do you store 13 carriages? :rofl: You win this crazy horse gear hoarding contest we unofficially have going on. :lol: 
@Koolio, what a relief about the rain!! Sad about Sam.  I hope it continues to not bother him. And poor Himmy w/ a sore neck! 
@VickiRose, Pip is adorable!! 
@AnitaAnne, ticks, yuck!! Does the Vaseline keep them from attaching? Gatsby had his ears trimmed for the show and now he gets so many gnats and bugs in there. I am not sure if he had them before and I couldn't see them or it's worse w/out the hair. I ordered him a fly mask today. Good news about Dreamer!! And the saddle! ONE saddle would be amazing!
@Country Woman, I LOVE the pics of you w/ the Clydesdales! They are so stunning.
@phantomhorse13, oh MY that sounds like an adventurous ride!! I'm glad you came out of that okay. I think I would have been done riding after that. :lol: You are tough! And congrats on the finish & high placing! 
@Happy Place, your trip sounds like so much fun! The pics are great! I'm cracking up at the album title. 
@frlsgirl, I also have ONE saddle only so you and I can be sad together. :rofl: I actually had 2 but I sold mine to a girl @ our barn who needed as saddle (it was too big for me). I think for now my son & I will just share one, and when he gets more serious about jumping, I'll get him a jumping saddle. For now our 16.5" AP is just right for me and a bit big for him, and working out okay. 
@SwissMiss, glad you had a great time working w/ Raya. Assuming it was really her. :rofl:
@Twalker, I'm sorry you haven't been able to ride! I hope you feel better soon and can get back to it! 

Well that took awhile. :lol:

We went to Wal-Mart tonight because my daughter is going to be 6 on Sunday and she has NO idea what she wants for her birthday (we rarely shop). Well, now she has lots of ideas. :lol: I took pictures of her with the items she liked, which was probably 30 things. :lol: 

Of course we had to stop & see Gatsby on the way there. We had to deliver his new fly sheet. I can't remember if I told you, but the first one had a belly band, which he peed on (or laid in pee, not sure which) and it was SO gross. This one is just surcingle straps. I'm sure it will look nice for about 5 minutes. He's such a pig! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Wel, YEAH, like the whole HF community may come down to ride.....ya neva know.....


Exactly! :cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy::cowboy:

:rofl:


----------



## greentree

Jan, you are so sweet....no, it is not normal at all. And it was funny, 3 or more people at the sock hop were occasionally leaning on the wall, saying they were SO tired, so maybe it was some strange bug that went around. It was gone the next day!
We built a 3 car carriage shed for the carriages.....and still have 3 in the barn. But those are the ones that I drive regularly. The antiques are in the carriage barn. 

PH, thanks for the vote of confidence!

Today, I believe I am going to work on greenies under saddle. Adrianna and Adagio. Adagio is a perfect match with Gavotte, and I want to do a pas de deux with them.


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan, you are so sweet....no, it is not normal at all. And it was funny, 3 or more people at the sock hop were occasionally leaning on the wall, saying they were SO tired, so maybe it was some strange bug that went around. It was gone the next day!
> We built a 3 car carriage shed for the carriages.....and still have 3 in the barn. But those are the ones that I drive regularly. The antiques are in the carriage barn.


That is weird; must've been some weird virus! I'm glad you're feeling better. You don't have time to feel tired like that. :lol: 

I thought of you at the show on Sunday because they had carriage classes. I didn't see the arena classes because they were in a different area, but they were doing cross country and that was alongside our arena. It looks like so much fun!


----------



## frlsgirl

So Ana scored and placed well during Saturday's Dressage show despite being....wait for it.....lame! Me thinks the judge was a little generous with the scores; I kept saying to my trainer that she doesn't feel right, she just felt off to me...trainer said to just keep riding her and that it would work itself out. Nope! By the time we got back to the trailer, she wouldn't put her right hind down at all.










Called the vet, turns out she has a nasty abscess that's really close to the surface and ready to blow any minute; she was running a fever and her leg was swollen - the vet said it's a good thing I called him because the infection is starting to travel up the leg  He gave her IV antibiotics and benamine; we have to give her bute and antiobiotics twice a day mixed in with her feed; she's also on stall rest for a whole week; I am allowed to walk her up and down the isle to keep her from going crazy. He's coming back on Wednesday to change the bandage and reassess 

If I've learned anything from this experience....trust your gut! Nobody knows your horse like you do!


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> So Ana scored and placed well during Saturday's Dressage show despite being....wait for it.....lame! Me thinks the judge was a little generous with the scores; I kept saying to my trainer that she doesn't feel right, she just felt off to me...trainer said to just keep riding her and that it would work itself out. Nope! By the time we got back to the trailer, she wouldn't put her right hind down at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called the vet, turns out she has a nasty abscess that's really close to the surface and ready to blow any minute; she was running a fever and her leg was swollen - the vet said it's a good thing I called him because the infection is starting to travel up the leg  He gave her IV antibiotics and benamine; we have to give her bute and antiobiotics twice a day mixed in with her feed; she's also on stall rest for a whole week; I am allowed to walk her up and down the isle to keep her from going crazy. He's coming back on Wednesday to change the bandage and reassess
> 
> If I've learned anything from this experience....trust your gut! Nobody knows your horse like you do!


Wow. Can't like this post. Poor Ana! What a big heart she has to try so hard for you even though she was obviously in much pain. 

Yes, important to always trust your gut. You know your horse best. Surprised a trainer would advise continuing and really surprised the judges did not notice. 

Hope all goes well with her recovery :hug:


----------



## frlsgirl

@AnitaAnne - thank you; live and learn I guess


----------



## greentree

Wow, frls...only a mother knows these things sometimes! Poor girl. She will feel better very quickly!

Jan...looked like fun, didn't it?? Lol. I can fix you up with a horse and carriage, whenever you get ready....

I may not be on much for the next 19 days....I only have 6 GB left to last 19 days! I will be lurking on my phone, since it uses less data.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Read everything last night but was too tired to post. Hope I remember correctly. 

First of all *Greentree*; TEN saddles and THIRTEEN carriages? I am abdicating the crown to you! You WIN the award of horse and tack hoarding :vs-king:

Oh yeah, plant and chicken hoarding too :biggrin:

Have fun with the greenies today. Just how many horses do you have??

*Jan*: Super fabulous show for Gatsby and your wonderful DS :loveshower: They both look super cute! Your DS has certainly been working very hard to do so well. Big congratulations and the pictures are wonderful! 

You are truly brave to take your DS shopping in Wally World for presents! Is she going to get all 30 presents? You might need a new house for that 

*Happy*: YEAH Timmy!! That must be the best camping trip ever! Looks like a wonderful group and Timmy was a STAR. 

I loved reading about your adventures and the pictures were fabulous! The weather looked perfect too! Must have been the sun on the horse's rear, lol 

The little trailer is cute and your little camp is charming. 

Ain't life grand sometimes? 

*Phantom*: Forgot to mention Mia granting a young girl the generous gift of stroking her head. What a darling picture! 

OMG that horse eating rock is scary! So another "mellow" ride on George. Oh well at least you avoided the rain...

Very lovely picture of your herd. Would frame that one. 

*Swiss*: Regatta sounds like a blast. Hot yes, but will be hotter in a few months. 

Good girl Raya! I just love hearing about her growing relationship with you. She may not have checked all the wish boxes, but you two have something that beats any boxes. LOVE and TRUST and a desire to grow together. Plus she is so pretty 

*TWalker*: I hope you are feeling better really soon and can ride Lady. How is your DH enjoying his retirement? Still happy? 

*Koolio*: How is Miss Lucy doing? You must be so ready for your trip overseas. Looking forward to seeing all the pictures on your return. How is your DD? Still loving all the riding? Has she had a chance to do any showing yet? 

*Eole*: How are your girls doing? Did you get a ride in your enchanted forest this weekend? 

Where has Ellen been???


----------



## Happy Place

Ana- Poor baby! Abscesses are gross and painful. 

I talked to my BO yesterday. She said Timmy was laying in the sunshine, on the hay pile, alternating eating and snoozing. LOL a boy after my own heart! Going out for a ride today. I left my boots and home so I will be in barn clothes and my work shoes LOL. Gotta do what I gotta do.

Looking for someone to camp with June 2-5. Don't want all the expense and there is plenty of room on the sites for 2 tents, a trailer and 2 horses. I think this place has enclosures for the horses. Nice! It's a group camp with planned activities in the evening. A pot luck and dj on Saturday night. Only 30 min from home so DH can come up Sat night. :cowboy:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> *Swiss*: Regatta sounds like a blast. Hot yes, but will be hotter in a few months.
> 
> Good girl Raya! I just love hearing about her growing relationship with you. She may not have checked all the wish boxes, but you two have something that beats any boxes. LOVE and TRUST and a desire to grow together. Plus she is so pretty


 
I'm glad I don't bore you guys to death with my stories about my pony  I'm just so excited about the little (yes, boring for most people) improvements. At the barn people roll their eyes about us :icon_rolleyes: 


And she actually fit 2 (lol) of my criteria: within my budget and a sane ride... The list of traits I did NOT want (and she has them) is _much_ longer :rofl: But yes, by now I find her pretty - not really when I got her, though :wink:


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> So Ana scored and placed well during Saturday's Dressage show despite being....wait for it.....lame! Me thinks the judge was a little generous with the scores; I kept saying to my trainer that she doesn't feel right, she just felt off to me...trainer said to just keep riding her and that it would work itself out. Nope! By the time we got back to the trailer, she wouldn't put her right hind down at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called the vet, turns out she has a nasty abscess that's really close to the surface and ready to blow any minute; she was running a fever and her leg was swollen - the vet said it's a good thing I called him because the infection is starting to travel up the leg  He gave her IV antibiotics and benamine; we have to give her bute and antiobiotics twice a day mixed in with her feed; she's also on stall rest for a whole week; I am allowed to walk her up and down the isle to keep her from going crazy. He's coming back on Wednesday to change the bandage and reassess
> 
> If I've learned anything from this experience....trust your gut! Nobody knows your horse like you do!


Poor Ana. I hope gets better soon. Congrats on the show.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Read everything last night but was too tired to post. Hope I remember correctly.
> 
> First of all *Greentree*; TEN saddles and THIRTEEN carriages? I am abdicating the crown to you! You WIN the award of horse and tack hoarding :vs-king:
> 
> Oh yeah, plant and chicken hoarding too :biggrin:
> 
> Have fun with the greenies today. Just how many horses do you have??
> 
> *Jan*: Super fabulous show for Gatsby and your wonderful DS :loveshower: They both look super cute! Your DS has certainly been working very hard to do so well. Big congratulations and the pictures are wonderful!
> 
> You are truly brave to take your DS shopping in Wally World for presents! Is she going to get all 30 presents? You might need a new house for that
> 
> *Happy*: YEAH Timmy!! That must be the best camping trip ever! Looks like a wonderful group and Timmy was a STAR.
> 
> I loved reading about your adventures and the pictures were fabulous! The weather looked perfect too! Must have been the sun on the horse's rear, lol
> 
> The little trailer is cute and your little camp is charming.
> 
> Ain't life grand sometimes?
> 
> *Phantom*: Forgot to mention Mia granting a young girl the generous gift of stroking her head. What a darling picture!
> 
> OMG that horse eating rock is scary! So another "mellow" ride on George. Oh well at least you avoided the rain...
> 
> Very lovely picture of your herd. Would frame that one.
> 
> *Swiss*: Regatta sounds like a blast. Hot yes, but will be hotter in a few months.
> 
> Good girl Raya! I just love hearing about her growing relationship with you. She may not have checked all the wish boxes, but you two have something that beats any boxes. LOVE and TRUST and a desire to grow together. Plus she is so pretty
> 
> *TWalker*: I hope you are feeling better really soon and can ride Lady. How is your DH enjoying his retirement? Still happy?
> 
> *Koolio*: How is Miss Lucy doing? You must be so ready for your trip overseas. Looking forward to seeing all the pictures on your return. How is your DD? Still loving all the riding? Has she had a chance to do any showing yet?
> 
> *Eole*: How are your girls doing? Did you get a ride in your enchanted forest this weekend?
> 
> Where has Ellen been???


AA- Husband likes sleeping in but he just can't relax. He feels guilty because I am still working. He is no longer working at the barn. He got mad at the BO and said he wasn't coming back. I think in time he will get a part time job somewhere. I hope so. He is driving me nuts hah.


----------



## Twalker

Got some one on one time with Lady last night. I didn't ride but I took my time grooming and loving on her. She is such a sweetheart. The BO wants me to lease her fulltime again. She said that I am so good for Lady. Wish I could but money is tight. I think me and Lady click well. If she were mine she would be a heart horse for sure. She is now but she isn't mine :sad:. I just gotta win the lottery for sure.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## greentree

Hey, AA, thanks! I've even got a (fairly) new crown!! I never new the Queen had to pay the dentist for her crown, though.....what a messed up system!! 

Right now, I have 13 horses. I really need to get rid of a couple. Three would be nice. 

Twalker....I feel the same sometimes about my DH working from home. It drives ME crazy.

I got the little girls worked!! I did Adrianna first. She is a bit more reactive than Adagio. I put the Bob Marshall on her, and lunged, then slowly worked my way to her back, but did not like the way the treeless saddle felt, so I took her back in, changed to the Big Horn, lunged a bit more, and got on. She did really well. I think I sat on her before, but it was last summer, if not before that.....
We made a couple of circles, and that was it!

I pretty much did the same thing for Adagio, but holy cow....I had to let the girth out to last hole!! That is where it is on Sissy!! 14hh vs 16hh!! And when I got ON her, my hips nearly popped. Then you look down at her neck, and there is this zig zag part, and the hair spreads out about 6" thick, hanging down both sides. 

I would have ridden a little more, but DH left right before I rode, so I was by myself. Maybe I can repeat this in the morning, if the rain holds off.


----------



## Country Woman

good afternoon everyone 
thank you for sharing your stories 
I am hoping to book a lesson at the end of May


----------



## Eole

Drat, I'm back from the hospital with a part-cast on my left hand. Of course I'm left handed. Had an "almost fall" Saturday and had a sore blue swollen pinky as a result. Could have been worse. Worked, typed, mucked for 3 days and taped it this morning before riding. 
I did an x-ray today "just in case". My colleagues thought it might need surgery, so had to call the hand surgeon. She'll call me back tomorrow after looking at the x-rays.


Can't do anything with this thing on and it will get dirty in no time. Can't really see patients with a soiled cast-splint either.:evil: I'm tempted to take it off, but remind myself I'm a pianist and need all my fingers. The barn chores aren't done and I need to take hay out. End of rant, I'll manage.


*AA* I'm so happy you found Dram a new home. I'm glad the saddle works so well. "Only" 5 saddles for 4 horses here. The EZ Fit is for sale. Shopping for another endurance saddle.


*Greentree* riding 3 horses a day doesn't qualify for being "horse lazy".


*frls* sorry about Ana. You knew something was wrong. Hope it heals fast. She is beautiful, really my type of horse.


*PH*, I love the picture of the 4 greys running.


*Jan*, congratulation to your DS and Gatsby. I think horse-show moms should get blue ribbons too.


*HP* you've got the horse-camping bug!  Yes, stirrups make a big difference on feet-knee comfort. Ph has the EZ Ride I believe and mine were just delivered today. I've been adding a Cashel Stirrup Cushion on my regular English stirrups until now. It really helps.


*Koolio* :happydance: Rain!!! Finally! Sorry about Sam's recurring cancer. He doesn't look/act old or sick. Every moment with him must be so precious. 


I rode Saturday, a great ride on Buttercup and a short one this morning as well. I was working in ER Sunday-Mondays and we were flooded with tourists because of the long week end.


Lac Bruyère, picture taken close to the horse-eating rock that costs me a fractured finger. And then coming home with Alizé waiting for her friend. I could hear her calling half a mile from home.


----------



## greentree

Eole, SO sorry to hear about your finger! You don't have a pillon fracture, do you? I think I spelled that right...too lazy to look it up, sorry.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi all!
Eole, hope the finger heals up. As for the cast? Do you guys have vet wrap? It's a bright coloured cohesive bandage (you might just call it something else) It's what I used to cover my cast after my thumb op. Just bandage over the cast and change when it gets dirty.

TWalker, hubby probably just needs to find something he really enjoys. After so long in a job he hated, he needs to rediscover that work can be fun! Especially as he is only looking for part time work. What are his passions/hobbies? And Are there jobs that relate to them. Like if he loves to fish, maybe working in a tackle shop? Meanwhile, hope you feel better soon, I'm sure Lady wants you back riding her.

Jan, Gats and DS are so handsome together. Brag on, they did really well.

Happy, Timmy did so well! And so did you! Well done.

Frlsgirl, hope Ana is feeling better soon.


----------



## Celeste

Nathalie, I am sorry about your finger. I think that the vetwrap is a great idea. Good suggestion VickiRose!


----------



## Country Woman

Drat, I'm back from the hospital with a part-cast on my left hand. Of course I'm left handed. Had an "almost fall" Saturday and had a sore blue swollen pinky as a result. Could have been worse. Worked, typed, mucked for 3 days and taped it this morning before riding. 
I did an x-ray today "just in case". My colleagues thought it might need surgery, so had to call the hand surgeon. She'll call me back tomorrow after looking at the x-rays.


Can't do anything with this thing on and it will get dirty in no time. Can't really see patients with a soiled cast-splint either. I'm tempted to take it off, but remind myself I'm a pianist and need all my fingers. The barn chores aren't done and I need to take hay out. End of rant, I'll manage.

I am sorry to hear about your hand and finger, I hope its not as bsd as it sounds 
hope you won't need surgery either 
take care


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: Super fabulous show for Gatsby and your wonderful DS :loveshower: They both look super cute! Your DS has certainly been working very hard to do so well. Big congratulations and the pictures are wonderful!
> 
> You are truly brave to take your DS shopping in Wally World for presents! Is she going to get all 30 presents? You might need a new house for that


No, she's not getting them all. :lol: Just a couple! And yes, my soon has been working hard!



greentree said:


> Jan...looked like fun, didn't it?? Lol. I can fix you up with a horse and carriage, whenever you get ready....
> 
> I may not be on much for the next 19 days....I only have 6 GB left to last 19 days! I will be lurking on my phone, since it uses less data.


Yes, it did look fun! I actually think Gatsby would be a great carriage horse, as he can trot all day long. I jokingly asked my trainer if she'd teach him to do that, and she said, "I'll refer you to someone." :lol: 

Bummer about the data. We've been there before. I've found the internet doesn't use too much...it's the streaming stuff that kills it. Hope you don't run out!



frlsgirl said:


> So Ana scored and placed well during Saturday's Dressage show despite being....wait for it.....lame! Me thinks the judge was a little generous with the scores; I kept saying to my trainer that she doesn't feel right, she just felt off to me...trainer said to just keep riding her and that it would work itself out. Nope! By the time we got back to the trailer, she wouldn't put her right hind down at all.


Oh noooooo poor Ana! And poor you! I hope she feels better soon.



Happy Place said:


> I talked to my BO yesterday. She said Timmy was laying in the sunshine, on the hay pile, alternating eating and snoozing. LOL a boy after my own heart! Going out for a ride today. I left my boots and home so I will be in barn clothes and my work shoes LOL. Gotta do what I gotta do.
> 
> Looking for someone to camp with June 2-5. Don't want all the expense and there is plenty of room on the sites for 2 tents, a trailer and 2 horses. I think this place has enclosures for the horses. Nice! It's a group camp with planned activities in the evening. A pot luck and dj on Saturday night. Only 30 min from home so DH can come up Sat night. :cowboy:


Timmy :rofl: A camping area w/ enclosures for horses would be so cool!



SwissMiss said:


> I'm glad I don't bore you guys to death with my stories about my pony  I'm just so excited about the little (yes, boring for most people) improvements. At the barn people roll their eyes about us :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> And she actually fit 2 (lol) of my criteria: within my budget and a sane ride... The list of traits I did NOT want (and she has them) is _much_ longer :rofl: But yes, by now I find her pretty - not really when I got her, though :wink:


We never get bored of Raya stories!




Twalker said:


> Got some one on one time with Lady last night. I didn't ride but I took my time grooming and loving on her. She is such a sweetheart. The BO wants me to lease her fulltime again. She said that I am so good for Lady. Wish I could but money is tight. I think me and Lady click well. If she were mine she would be a heart horse for sure. She is now but she isn't mine :sad:. I just gotta win the lottery for sure.:icon_rolleyes:


I hope it works out that you can spend more time w/ lady soon! Maybe a partial lease?



Country Woman said:


> good afternoon everyone
> thank you for sharing your stories
> I am hoping to book a lesson at the end of May


I hope it works out!



Eole said:


> Drat, I'm back from the hospital with a part-cast on my left hand. Of course I'm left handed. Had an "almost fall" Saturday and had a sore blue swollen pinky as a result. Could have been worse. Worked, typed, mucked for 3 days and taped it this morning before riding.
> I did an x-ray today "just in case". My colleagues thought it might need surgery, so had to call the hand surgeon. She'll call me back tomorrow after looking at the x-rays.
> 
> 
> Can't do anything with this thing on and it will get dirty in no time. Can't really see patients with a soiled cast-splint either.:evil: I'm tempted to take it off, but remind myself I'm a pianist and need all my fingers. The barn chores aren't done and I need to take hay out. End of rant, I'll manage.
> 
> *Jan*, congratulation to your DS and Gatsby. I think horse-show moms should get blue ribbons too.
> 
> I rode Saturday, a great ride on Buttercup and a short one this morning as well. I was working in ER Sunday-Mondays and we were flooded with tourists because of the long week end.


Thanks!  I agree I need a blue ribbon. I did a lot of the work. :lol: Glad you had a great ride! Sorry about the cast though!



VickiRose said:


> Jan, Gats and DS are so handsome together. Brag on, they did really well.


Thanks! 


I need to figure out what to do about Gatsby & training in June. DS wants to take a 2nd lesson a week, and another mom wants to take one w/ me, more of an eq/exercise lesson like the boot camp we did. Posting drills, etc. So, DS would ride Gatsby in 2 lessons a week, and I'd ride him in 2 lessons a week, and the trainer uses him for 2 lessons a week...that is a lot right there. That is not even considering if we just go to ride. Granted lessons are only about 30 min. of actual work, but still. I don't think he can handle all of that AND training (it's 5 days a week) so I think we might take 3 months off training for the summer. I could not let her use him for lessons anymore, but the credit I get really helps the cost of boarding him. I might take June off training and see how it goes.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I hope so too


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: Wear your crown proudly, you earned it :rofl:

So, thirteen horses and thirteen carriages, but only 10 saddles? Doesn't every horse need their own saddle? Which three of mine do you want to buy?? :biggrin:

*Eole*: Sorry to hear about your finger. Hopefully won't need surgery. Love the vet wrap (Coban) idea of VickiRose to keep the outer surface cleaner. May need a XL glove to fit

What is it about rocks that freak horses out? Phantom had a rock incident too. My Baby was deathly afraid of a pile of rocks


----------



## AnitaAnne

A boarder's horse was bitten on the back yesterday, of course the day the owner came to ride. The only horses in that pasture are my three and the lame mare...

My horses have never bitten that I'm aware of, of course it could always happen. The aggressive gelding Frank shares a fence line too. 

I think a bite on the back is an odd place though. We can't figure it out. 

There is a new boarder there with an adorable Haffie pony. He is 12.2H and extra wide! She came dressed in riding clothes Sunday, but without her saddle and stating she wasn't planning to ride. :confused_color: Owner said she didn't know if her saddle fit right and I offered to help, but she didn't show up last night.


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> A boarder's horse was bitten on the back yesterday, of course the day the owner came to ride. The only horses in that pasture are my three and the lame mare...
> 
> My horses have never bitten that I'm aware of, of course it could always happen. The aggressive gelding Frank shares a fence line too.
> 
> I think a bite on the back is an odd place though. We can't figure it out.


EEK - been there with Ana; boarder claimed Ana bit her mare when I observed the neighboring gelding messing with our mares over the fence line; pretty sure it was the gelding. It's always so awkward, like "your kid hit my kid"....


----------



## greentree

Yeah, they are horses.....Mary always has this panicked voice when a horse gets a scrape. I am the "let me know if it looks like more than a quart of blood loss" kind of horse owner. Lol. I guess there are just so many.....hahaha. And they are all mine, so nobody is going to think my horses are "bad".


----------



## AnitaAnne

You are both so right! The drama queen mentioned that she has seen Dreamer "picking" on the young gelding...not that she is pointing fingers or anything...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> *Greentree*: Wear your crown proudly, you earned it :rofl:
> 
> So, thirteen horses and thirteen carriages, but only 10 saddles? Doesn't every horse need their own saddle? Which three of mine do you want to buy?? :biggrin:
> 
> *Eole*: Sorry to hear about your finger. Hopefully won't need surgery. Love the vet wrap (Coban) idea of VickiRose to keep the outer surface cleaner. May need a XL glove to fit
> 
> What is it about rocks that freak horses out? Phantom had a rock incident too. My Baby was deathly afraid of a pile of rocks


One time I was making a bridle adjustment before riding with my friend, Tami. She said "oh, she doesn't have her own stuff, yet?!", and I told her I have xx horses, NOBODY has their OWN stuff!! Billy Joe did, because he was so big. He did have to share some stuff with Debbie Bell( the Clydesdale), though.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> One time I was making a bridle adjustment before riding with my friend, Tami. She said "oh, she doesn't have her own stuff, yet?!", and I told her I have xx horses, NOBODY has their OWN stuff!! Billy Joe did, because he was so big. He did have to share some stuff with Debbie Bell( the Clydesdale), though.


:rofl: Gotta economize _somewhere_ 

But sure would like to sell some saddles :wink:


----------



## greentree

If I had any money I would take one or two off your hands. 

It is going to cost me $250 to have Penny put down. This morning, she is not straightening her front legs when she walks. Boohoo.


----------



## Happy Place

Eole- Ouch! They need to put a waterproof cast with peel away cover so you can do your chores and then peel off a layer for a clean cast :rofl: I'm going to try some trail stirrups next time I go out for a longer ride. I loved the ones on my Abetta, but they sold with that saddle.

Greentree- Who is it you need to put down? Always so hard.

Where oh where is Ellen? Probably tearing up the trails with her riding association. Good for her!


----------



## frlsgirl

:sad: two to three weeks of no riding :sad:

The abscess ruptured on it's own but it left a large and sensitive area on her hoof exposed; so I have to work hard to keep that clean and dry; bandage change every two days and continued stall rest. 

The worst part for Ana is the stall rest. He said I can hand-walk her as much as I want on clean, dry solid footing; where am I supposed to find that in the middle of monsoon season?!?

I hope she doesn't lose her mind; she was already really irritable and pushy today; I can't imagine what her state of mind will be two weeks from now.


----------



## greentree

Frls, Billy Joe did that same thing! Need to come and get a horse to ride??? 

HP, it is the mother of the horse in my avatar. I think she has DSLD, but my vet said he did not know, either....she is 24. She always looked ****- footed, and was a really smooth ride, probably because her ligaments were soft....I have had her for 14 years. She has never been lame, until last March, when suddenly she could not walk.


----------



## Celeste

frlsgirl said:


> :sad: two to three weeks of no riding :sad:
> 
> The abscess ruptured on it's own but it left a large and sensitive area on her hoof exposed; so I have to work hard to keep that clean and dry; bandage change every two days and continued stall rest.
> 
> The worst part for Ana is the stall rest. He said I can hand-walk her as much as I want on clean, dry solid footing; where am I supposed to find that in the middle of monsoon season?!?
> 
> I hope she doesn't lose her mind; she was already really irritable and pushy today; I can't imagine what her state of mind will be two weeks from now.


OUCH. Where is the "unlike" button? I hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## greentree

This was Billy Joe's....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Poor Ana! Abscess are horrible things. Good that you can hand walk her daily though, should help her to stay somewhat sane. Maybe do some ground training? Something to occupy her mind.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, the young gelding owner apparently does not want him turned out with my horses. 26 yr old Dreamer who basically hangs around down by the gate is being blamed for the bite :sad: 

Dreamer doesn't even do much of anything. I think the young gelding is not understanding herd dynamics and needs to learn. He is only three and a OTTB. He was out with two mares before my herd came there, so no other geldings to fuss with. 

Yesterday when I brought mine in, the gelding followed along after Sassy and Chivas. Dreamer was just hanging around by the gate, same as always. 

Oh well. She is demanding her own pasture, and no way to do that.


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, I don't think the owner of the bitten horse has any reason to be upset. Horses bite sometimes. It's part of herd life. Too bad Dreamer is getting the blame. 

Greentree, I am sorry about Penny.  

Fearless, ouch, poor Ana!!!  I'm so sorry that happened and that you have to take a break.

I had a lesson tonight. I talked to the trainer about training in June, and she agreed that he would be fine w/out training. She said I am doing well enough to tune him up in between Evan's rides. She is also not going to use him for lessons anymore, which is kind of a relief. She got a new lesson horse, so she just doesn't need to. If he starts to act naughty, I can always put him back into training in July or August.


----------



## alsosusieq2

Nope, it's not all quiet!! I find it hard to navigate here, I changed a setting and I'm lousy on the puter. Hopefully I'll figure things out here, it's tons different whatever I did. Hope everyone has a good night it's actually morning though.
Cheers!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: Not sure exactly what you mean by taking Gatsby out of training. Does that mean only your son will be continuing lessons? Hope losing the discount for use as a lesson horse doesn't hurt your budget too much. 

*Greentree*: Sorry you are having to put Penny down. Sometimes is the kindest thing we can do for them though it is hard to do :hug:


----------



## Jan1975

AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: Not sure exactly what you mean by taking Gatsby out of training. Does that mean only your son will be continuing lessons? Hope losing the discount for use as a lesson horse doesn't hurt your budget too much.


We were paying the trainer to train him 5 days a week, and she's going to stop doing that. We are going to be okay with us each doing 4 lessons a week for the summer. It's about the same cost as it was when he was in training w/ the comped lessons.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Got some good news yesterday, Dreamer Cushing test was negative. Still waiting on results of the Lymes testing 

Tick population in my horses ears is much decreased. Only took out one from Sassy and one from Chivas, Dreamer didn't have any. Slathered them all up again. 

Chivas left ear is still really sore. He doesn't want me anywhere near it, but once I start rubbing it is better.

Helped the Haffie owner with hoof cleaning last night. Not sure she has ever had any real training. She keeps walking up to other folks horses while they are in the cross ties and poking at them. Instructing them to "stand" and even reprimanded one lady's horse! I told her not to be poking at Chivas mouth; that will teach him to bite. 

I really was not pleased. Trying to groom my horses and she is poking and prodding at them. Then when she was walking by him, poked him in the side and clucked to him. Chivas of course moved over and she started in on that "stand" business :icon_rolleyes: Had to tell her when you cluck to them, that means move. Just walk on past if you need to. 

Someone is going to have to teach her how to be respectful of others' horses and basic horse commands. Jeez.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> We were paying the trainer to train him 5 days a week, and she's going to stop doing that. We are going to be okay with us each doing 4 lessons a week for the summer. It's about the same cost as it was when he was in training w/ the comped lessons.


Oh I see. So he was ridden twice a day? I guess the difference is a trainer rides the horse, instructors teach you to ride/instruct the horse. I have never had anyone ride my horses, so did not understand. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## greentree

AA, when we first moved here, and Mary was finally competent enough to go catch a horse, she would walk out into the pasture and cluck at them! They would leave..... 

Why can't that person understand that horses bite and kick each other??

Jan, Gatsby should have no problem doing an endurance ride with his marathon schedule, lol!! You and your son could do Ride and Tie!! Perfect sport for you!

Where is NickerMaker??


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> Poor Ana! Abscess are horrible things. Good that you can hand walk her daily though, should help her to stay somewhat sane. Maybe do some ground training? Something to occupy her mind.


We are hand walking, hand grazing, carrot stretches, massage and grooming. I wish I could install a TV in her stall :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> This was Billy Joe's....


Yikes! Poor guy! How long did it take to heal?


----------



## phantomhorse13

@frlsgirl: yikes poor Ana! that looks very painful. i second the suggestion of finding some brain-stimulating ground work to incorporate into the hand walking
@greentree: so very sorry to hear you are losing one of your herd. Sounds like Penny had an amazing life. :sad:
@AnitaAnne: i cannot get over the barn drama! i would sure vote for the gelding biting him over the fence - especially if he doesn't understand herd dynamics. i can understand being frustrated by a bite where the saddle goes.. but horses will be horses. and I don't even have words for the lady poking horses while people are working with them in the crossties!! :neutral: glad to hear of no Cushings and less ticks. hopefully the lyme is negative as well.
@Jan1975: glad things worked out well with Gats and training/no training and lessons/no lessons. maybe AA needs to come to your barn!!


I have been sidelined from riding because my back is acting up. And its been gorgeous outside - go figure!! Today the saddle fitter comes to adjust Phin's new saddle, so that will be perfect for when I am ready to go. We having a yard sale this weekend, so I have been going through my hoard.. nuts for sure.


----------



## greentree

I do not remember it taking very long, and he was 29. When these things blow out on their own, they heal quickly. When they get cut out, it takes forever. 
My vet and I used to laugh at those pigeon fever pictures on the Vetricyn ad's. (The stuff had just come out) Chance had just recovered from his bout with it. If you have never seen it(and I had not), it is the most bizarre thing....he got this edema on one of his pec's. I thought he had been kicked, so I cold hosed it. Whipped the other horses for kicking him, and put them in time out. JUst kidding, AA. 
The next day, it looked like an ALIEN had burst out of his chest, leaving this horrible, ragged hole the size of a golf ball. 
Then, the next day, it was solidly filled in, and the next day, gone....just a two inch or so line. 
That is why we laughed at the miraculous Vetricyn cure....because I only used water. 

I was trying to heal Billy Joe from his horrid shoe job that he had when he came back from a lease....I do not remember him being lame for more than a day.


----------



## SwissMiss

*frls* poor Ana, that looks really painful! Hopefully it heals quickly... But a huge testament of her heart: still giving you her all, even when she was in pain.
Horsey-TV sounds like a plan 

*Anita* don't you love barn drama - _not_?! Yes it sucks having a bite on your horse's back when you want to ride, but it happens sometimes when they are turned out together. 
And the girl clucking and prodding at your horse while you are grooming???  

*greentree* so sorry to hear about Penny:sad: You, as her mom, know best when she had enough... :hug: Are you planning on a neck ligament biopsy to confirm DSLD? 

*Eole* hope you don't need surgery on your finger and wishing you speedy recovery. What _is_ it with horses and rocks???? 

*phantom* another mellow ride? :rofl:

Raya's lymph nodes are still swollen, but soft and apparently not tender... I think it bothers me more than her :wink: The vet suggested to just keep an eye on it (and her well being)... Typical mother-hen being worried :wink:

have a good day y'all!


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*frlsgirl*: yikes poor Ana! that looks very painful. i second the suggestion of finding some brain-stimulating ground work to incorporate into the hand walking
> @*greentree*: so very sorry to hear you are losing one of your herd. Sounds like Penny had an amazing life. :sad:
> @*AnitaAnne*: i cannot get over the barn drama! i would sure vote for the gelding biting him over the fence - especially if he doesn't understand herd dynamics. i can understand being frustrated by a bite where the saddle goes.. but horses will be horses. and I don't even have words for the lady poking horses while people are working with them in the crossties!! :neutral: glad to hear of no Cushings and less ticks. hopefully the lyme is negative as well.
> @*Jan1975*: glad things worked out well with Gats and training/no training and lessons/no lessons. maybe AA needs to come to your barn!!
> 
> 
> I have been sidelined from riding because my back is acting up. And its been gorgeous outside - go figure!! Today the saddle fitter comes to adjust Phin's new saddle, so that will be perfect for when I am ready to go. We having a yard sale this weekend, so I have been going through my hoard.. nuts for sure.


Dawn - Hope your back gets better. Sounds like both of us are a little handicapped.


----------



## greentree

Instead of "ride strong", we should be " ride through the pain!" 

Swiss, no biopsy....i am trying to figure out how to pay for euthanasia....


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> :sad: two to three weeks of no riding :sad:
> 
> The abscess ruptured on it's own but it left a large and sensitive area on her hoof exposed; so I have to work hard to keep that clean and dry; bandage change every two days and continued stall rest.
> 
> The worst part for Ana is the stall rest. He said I can hand-walk her as much as I want on clean, dry solid footing; where am I supposed to find that in the middle of monsoon season?!?
> 
> I hope she doesn't lose her mind; she was already really irritable and pushy today; I can't imagine what her state of mind will be two weeks from now.




Poor Ana. That look vey ouchy. Hope it heals fast.


----------



## frlsgirl

Thanks @Twalker - the vet equated this to having a splinter stuck under your fingernail and then having it get infected


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Instead of "ride strong", we should be " ride through the pain!"


Oh the joys of getting older :x



greentree said:


> Swiss, no biopsy....i am trying to figure out how to pay for euthanasia....


:hug:It's bad enough having to make that dreaded decision, but having to find the funds for it makes it even worse... So sorry you have to go through it



frlsgirl said:


> Thanks @*Twalker* - the vet equated this to having a splinter stuck under your fingernail and then having it get infected


Ouch! Unfortunately I know exactly how that feels  Speedy recovery, Ana!


----------



## Happy Place

Anita that would annoy the heck out of me! I really don't like it when people touch my horse when I am standing RIGHT THERE!

Poor Ana- Hope she heels fast and can play again. 

Nicker Maker and I are both in the end of the school year craziness! I need this to end LOL

I'm tired and grouchy today. I really need a nice trail ride. The trails at the farm have not been cleared. No tractors, quads or chainsaws on the farm. I'm gonna have to get after it myself if I want it done. I don't know how to work a chain saw put I have loppers to get started with. Ticks be ****ed. Cover up and spray down! I need a path out to those beautiful fields and the pond!


----------



## Celeste

I did ground work with my horse yesterday evening. Today I rode her in the arena. She was better than usual, but we still have a long way to go.


----------



## Jan1975

Happy Place said:


> Nicker Maker and I are both in the end of the school year craziness! I need this to end LOL
> 
> I'm tired and grouchy today. I really need a nice trail ride. The trails at the farm have not been cleared. No tractors, quads or chainsaws on the farm. I'm gonna have to get after it myself if I want it done. I don't know how to work a chain saw put I have loppers to get started with. Ticks be ****ed. Cover up and spray down! I need a path out to those beautiful fields and the pond!


I hope you get a trail ride in soon!! Add me to the end of the year craziness, although today was my LAST DAY!! 



Celeste said:


> I did ground work with my horse yesterday evening. Today I rode her in the arena. She was better than usual, but we still have a long way to go.


Glad you had a good ride!! 



frlsgirl said:


> Thanks @Twalker - the vet equated this to having a splinter stuck under your fingernail and then having it get infected


Owwwwww!! Poor Ana. 



SwissMiss said:


> Raya's lymph nodes are still swollen, but soft and apparently not tender... I think it bothers me more than her :wink: The vet suggested to just keep an eye on it (and her well being)... Typical mother-hen being worried :wink:
> 
> have a good day y'all!


I would probably worry too, but I bet your vet is right. Hoping for the best!



phantomhorse13 said:


> I have been sidelined from riding because my back is acting up. And its been gorgeous outside - go figure!! Today the saddle fitter comes to adjust Phin's new saddle, so that will be perfect for when I am ready to go. We having a yard sale this weekend, so I have been going through my hoard.. nuts for sure.


Oh no!! Sorry about your back!! Where do you guys all find these saddle fitters? I've never heard of one out here.



greentree said:


> Jan, Gatsby should have no problem doing an endurance ride with his marathon schedule, lol!! You and your son could do Ride and Tie!! Perfect sport for you!


Yep, he was getting ridden a lot before! I was worried about it, but our trainer said it was fine, because when we ride outside of a lesson, it's pretty mild. Also, training is only 20-30 min. a day. Now that we are just doing lessons, he will probably be ridden 6 days a week, but not all will be difficult. 

What is the ride & tie? Is that where you run on foot? If so, I want to do it!



AnitaAnne said:


> Oh I see. So he was ridden twice a day? I guess the difference is a trainer rides the horse, instructors teach you to ride/instruct the horse. I have never had anyone ride my horses, so did not understand. Thanks for explaining.


Yep, in training, the trainer rides the horse for you, and you aren't even there (although you can be). In a lesson, the same trainer instructs you. He was ridden twice a day sometimes. Sometimes, the trainer would ride him immediately before our lesson. She always made sure he got one day off, though.


My kids just rode their bikes to swim practice, which was strange. This is the first summer they've both done that solo (they are 6 & 12 and it's about 6 blocks away). Weird feeling, but 2 hours kid-free for me! (and of course I'm on here :lol: )


----------



## Happy Place

*Soft touch trailer*

DH just came home and told me he looked at a trailer. It's a 93 Soft Touch alum. slant load 2 horse with 4 ft dressing room. Anyone heard of that brand? Alum skin on steel frame. Looks great in the pics. DH concerned about frame being rusted, as we cannot see it. Drop windows on head side, slides on butt side. Rear collapsible tack. I told him I could get under it and take pics for him to see the frame LOL. He said it's pretty low. Anyhow, they are asking $6000 and said their bottom line is $5600. 

Comments?


----------



## greentree

Jan, yay for the last day! 

Ride and tie is two people, one horse, one rides to a spot, leaves horse, runs, other team member picks up horse, rides, etc. Perfect for you, DS, and Gatsby!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> DH just came home and told me he looked at a trailer. It's a 93 Soft Touch alum. slant load 2 horse with 4 ft dressing room. Anyone heard of that brand? Alum skin on steel frame. Looks great in the pics. DH concerned about frame being rusted, as we cannot see it. Drop windows on head side, slides on butt side. Rear collapsible tack. I told him I could get under it and take pics for him to see the frame LOL. He said it's pretty low. Anyhow, they are asking $6000 and said their bottom line is $5600.
> 
> Comments?


No, don't know anything about that brand. You could get a new 2 horse steel stock trailer (like the one you rented) with a small tack room for about the same price. Mainly on used trailers look at the axles.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: Hope your back is better soon. Must be very painful for you not to ride :hug:

Hope you have a very successful yard sale. Wish I could send you a houseful, lol

*Greentree*: _Ride through the Pain_ oh yes, that is the motto for us :rofl::rofl:

Hope you find the money soon 

*Jan*: ride-n-tie sounds like the perfect sport for you and your DS! Can't let poor Gatsby have free time :wink:

have a great day! I think it is a holiday weekend...


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan, yay for the last day!
> 
> Ride and tie is two people, one horse, one rides to a spot, leaves horse, runs, other team member picks up horse, rides, etc. Perfect for you, DS, and Gatsby!


That sounds like so much fun! Except Gatsby has never been on a trail, so there's that. :lol:



Happy Place said:


> DH just came home and told me he looked at a trailer. It's a 93 Soft Touch alum. slant load 2 horse with 4 ft dressing room. Anyone heard of that brand? Alum skin on steel frame. Looks great in the pics. DH concerned about frame being rusted, as we cannot see it. Drop windows on head side, slides on butt side. Rear collapsible tack. I told him I could get under it and take pics for him to see the frame LOL. He said it's pretty low. Anyhow, they are asking $6000 and said their bottom line is $5600.
> 
> Comments?


I know nothing about trailers but good luck w/ your shopping! 



AnitaAnne said:


> *Jan*: ride-n-tie sounds like the perfect sport for you and your DS! Can't let poor Gatsby have free time :wink:


Hey he has loads of free time now that he's not doing so many lessons and training. He needs a hobby. :lol:


----------



## Koolio

Lots of injuries around here...

Fearless - poor Ana! I hope she gets feeling better soon!

Phantom - I hope your back gets better soon too!

Green tree - I am sorry about your horse also. I missed the details but gather you are facing losing one.

Eole - I hope your hand injury is better too!

Swiss - I hope Raya gets better too. Do you know what is causing her lymph nodes to swell?

Happy - I can't say much about the trailer without knowing the condition the frame is in but $6k sounds like a lot for a trailer that may have some rust. Does it have a lot of extras?

Anita - I hop you are settling in better in the new place. Horses are going to fuss anytime there is a big change. It should settle soon.

Jan - ride and tie sounds fun. A teacher used to do ride and tie when I was in high school. I recall it was basically a combination of endurance riding and cross country running. Quite a demanding sport for both horse and rider!

To be continued...


----------



## Koolio

It is going to be a rainy weekend here again. Last weekend we got a nice soaker and the fields and farmers are thankful but can still use a little more. We have had enough that the first cut of hay she be decent if they can get it off without issue.

With the rain, I haven't had much riding time. I hoped to get in a lesson this weekend but my coach isn't available. Maybe it will be dry enough for a few hours to ride at home. 
I also still need to plant the seeds in my garden. I did get my tomatoes and peppers in last night and hope to get everything else planted before I leave for Germany on Wednesday. I am so excited to see DD!!

Time is flying with work and home being crazy busy. The teachers south of the border must be on summer holidays now? After Germany, I work for 3 weeks and am off for the summer starting the me of June. I'm looking forward to lots of horse time!!

I hope even has a great weekend and to injured and I'll get feeling better soon!


----------



## Koolio

Pics of the ponies...
Koolio, Sam, Sally and Himmy enjoying some barn time out of the rain.


----------



## Eole

*AA* I don't understand the fuss about a bite. The risk comes with living in a herd. Annoying, but not a big deal. I'm glad to have my horses at home. And about the girl poking at your horse: :icon_rolleyes: What about the chicken? We need pictures! 


*Greentree*; sorry about Penny.:hug:Her "baby" on the avatar is very beautiful. 


*HP* the trailer price seem have for the age and risk of rust. I think you can find better/newer.


*frls*: ouch poor Ana. Hope it heals fast.
Swiss: what is wrong with Raya? I think I missed that.


*Koolio*: your horses are so beautiful and healthy looking (especially old Sam) I'm very happy for rain and hay, hopefully less stress finding a good supply of hay for you.
The trip is soon, pretty exciting.


*Celeste*; wishing you more saddle time. Are you done working week ends? I think you accepted once a month, will you stick to that?


*VickiRose*: Vet-Wrap was the best idea, why didn't I think of it. Thank you! Thursday after work, I drove to the next town and had a molded plastic splint done. At least it can be washed-disinfected as I work in a hospital and keep washing my hands.


Feeling confident with my new light cast, I rode yesterday but it wasn't the best idea. Alizé spooked at rocks (yes, rocks :icon_rolleyes: ) and my hand didn't appreciate. I decided not to ride for a little while to let it heal. Lesson learned. At least, I had a good long ride.


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio said:


> Time is flying with work and home being crazy busy. The teachers south of the border must be on summer holidays now? After Germany, I work for 3 weeks and am off for the summer starting the me of June. I'm looking forward to lots of horse time!!
> 
> I hope even has a great weekend and to injured and I'll get feeling better soon!


We are on summer break now! You probably start up way later in the fall though so I'll be jealous then.  Are you from Germany or does your DD just live there? Hopefully you'll get in more riding time soon!



Koolio said:


> Pics of the ponies...
> Koolio, Sam, Sally and Himmy enjoying some barn time out of the rain.


Your barn looks so nice! Cute pics! 


Eole said:


> Feeling confident with my new light cast, I rode yesterday but it wasn't the best idea. Alizé spooked at rocks (yes, rocks :icon_rolleyes: ) and my hand didn't appreciate. I decided not to ride for a little while to let it heal. Lesson learned. At least, I had a good long ride.


Oh no, sorry you hurt your hand!  How long do you need to wear the cast? 

My DD & I went up to ride Gatsby. No one else was in the barn (like other kids to play with) so she helped me put his polos on, lunge him (she held the whip), and then she rode him a bit. 

Gatsby is SO bad at cantering from the walk. Or else I am...not sure which. After his 60 days of training, his trainer had him doing it pretty consistently, but he still won't consistently for me. If he won't canter within 3-4 trotting steps, I stop, back him up, & try again. He will do it about 50% of the time after that. I told him I'm too old for that speed trotting. I just want him to canter easily like the other horses I've ridden...is this a skill that takes a long time to learn or is he just stubborn about it? I'll admit I wasn't practicing every ride, but I will start.


----------



## greentree

Jan, think about cantering "by a landmark". So you are riding along, decide to canter. Look for a post, and tell yourself you want to have him cantering by the time you get to that post. Then move the object progressively closer. Exaggerate your cues a little more. I say can- TER, really raising the second syllable, when I am working on that transition. I drop the verbal cue, because silence is golden in a dressage test. 

Hope this helps!

Eole, you did not need surgery on your hand, I hope! 

Koolio, what a nice barn! Sounds like whirlwind coming up!!

My neighbor had baby #7 today! She is adorable, as they ALL are! Mary and Mika rode today, and cleaned some stalls, thank goodness.


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan, think about cantering "by a landmark". So you are riding along, decide to canter. Look for a post, and tell yourself you want to have him cantering by the time you get to that post. Then move the object progressively closer. Exaggerate your cues a little more. I say can- TER, really raising the second syllable, when I am working on that transition. I drop the verbal cue, because silence is golden in a dressage test.


I will try that. I don't ever use verbal cues with the canter for some reason; I do w/ walk and trot. Not sure why that never occurred to me. :lol: Speaking of verbal cues, he thinks "whoa" and "what?" sound the same. My daughter was sitting on the edge of the arena today, and I couldn't hear what she said so I'd say, "What?" and he'd stop. :lol:


----------



## Koolio

Jan - using a landmark as Greentree suggested is a good strategy. I think the key to a good canter transition is preparation. A landmark will help you prepare. I generally give myself 3 strides or so to prepare. In those strides, think about sucking up the horses withers with your seat, sitting tall and really using your core. This will shift the horse balance to the hind end, freeing up the shoulders to pick up the canter. Get a really animated high stepping walk in those three strides. About one stride before, position your seat and legs in position to canter, that is outside leg behind the girth and weight to the back of your outside seat. At the landmark, exhale and give the cue for canter with your outside leg pressure. Be careful not to grip with your thighs. 
If the horse doesn't give you an immediate reaction, start over and use more leg. If you have to give a little kick with your calf (leg off completely then kick) so you get a reaction. Leg should mean do something different and you shouldn't have to continually use your leg to keep your horse in a gait. If it is always on, the horse gets accustomed to it and it will take more and more pressure to create a transition.
Be patient and practice! Think more about getting your horse responsive to cues and shifting the balance back than getting a walk canter transition. Backing your horse will shift the weight to the hind end, but you want to aim to do this with your seat while still moving forward. Practicing lifting the withers at the walk using your seat and core to shift the balance back will help. Think fancy, prancing walk. You can also do the same at the trot.
The difference between trot and canter cues involves placement of your feet and hips. At trot, your feet should be even left and right. At canter, inside foot is ahead of the outside for and your hips are slightly diagonal. (Think inside hip is leading) Try really eggagerating this difference in your trot canter transitions both up and down. Then apply to your canter-walk transitions.
I hope this helps!


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio said:


> Jan - using a landmark as Greentree suggested is a good strategy. I think the key to a good canter transition is preparation. A landmark will help you prepare. I generally give myself 3 strides or so to prepare. In those strides, think about sucking up the horses withers with your seat, sitting tall and really using your core. This will shift the horse balance to the hind end, freeing up the shoulders to pick up the canter. Get a really animated high stepping walk in those three strides. About one stride before, position your seat and legs in position to canter, that is outside leg behind the girth and weight to the back of your outside seat. At the landmark, exhale and give the cue for canter with your outside leg pressure. Be careful not to grip with your thighs.
> If the horse doesn't give you an immediate reaction, start over and use more leg. If you have to give a little kick with your calf (leg off completely then kick) so you get a reaction. Leg should mean do something different and you shouldn't have to continually use your leg to keep your horse in a gait. If it is always on, the horse gets accustomed to it and it will take more and more pressure to create a transition.
> Be patient and practice! Think more about getting your horse responsive to cues and shifting the balance back than getting a walk canter transition. Backing your horse will shift the weight to the hind end, but you want to aim to do this with your seat while still moving forward. Practicing lifting the withers at the walk using your seat and core to shift the balance back will help. Think fancy, prancing walk. You can also do the same at the trot.
> The difference between trot and canter cues involves placement of your feet and hips. At trot, your feet should be even left and right. At canter, inside foot is ahead of the outside for and your hips are slightly diagonal. (Think inside hip is leading) Try really eggagerating this difference in your trot canter transitions both up and down. Then apply to your canter-walk transitions.
> I hope this helps!


That helps a lot; thanks so much. I have a HUGE problem with sitting back when I ask. I'm okay if he canters off on the first stride, but if he starts to trot, I want to lean forward. I'm not sure if I'm trying to hold my balance or push him forward somehow or what. In lessons, when we have a good transition, my instructor always points out that it's because I leaned back (or sat up, not really leaned back). I think I have the leg pressure right, but overexaggerating it is a good idea.

Do you think spurs would help in this case? I usually don't use spurs with Gats because he's a pretty forward horse. However, maybe it would help him understand my cues better. I asked my instructor, and she kind of shrugged and said either way...she said we might get to where we NEED spurs. I am thinking of wearing just for a few rides to see if that helps. If he got better at the transitions (or if I did LOL) then I could stop wearing them.

p.s. thanks for helping me out here. I hate posting for help in the main part of HF because so many negative people jump in and I start to feel like the crappiest rider and horse owner ever.


----------



## greentree

Jan, I did not 'like' that post because with your last line, it was as if I was liking that you were the crappiest rider ever!!Lol. 

The feeling I used with Mary was: you want the inside foreleg to go forward, because that is the lead leg. So you want to feel like you are "pushing" that leg from the opposite hip. Of course, this is easier to describe in person, where I can use my entire body to illustrate!!


----------



## VickiRose

Eole, glad the vet wrap idea helped! 

Koolio, your herd look wonderful! How long until Germany?

GreenTree, sorry you're losing one of the herd. Never an easy decision...

Jan, you are far, far from being the crappiest rider in here! That's MY title!

Happy, I'm no help with the trailer, I've no idea if it's a good deal or not. But that price would get you a good quality plain, no frills, second hand trailer here.

AA, how goes the barn drama? 

Frlsgirl, how is Ana?

Today we took our son to an open day at a specialist agricultural school. He is keen to do his last few years at school there (not until 2018/19) and you have to do pre-enrolment a year in advance. It's two hours from home, so he would have to board there. Not quite sure how I feel about that... But it's what he wants, so we will do our best to make it happen. 

It's a great school, they have a large (1000 acre) farm and do beef, dairy, sheep, aquaculture, viticulture, orcharding, horticulture etc plus trades like mechanics, metal fabrication, woodwork. They even get the kids to butcher their own stock! They can also do equestrian studies (not that he wants to, motorbikes are more his thing) and they have facilities for students to bring their own horses along. The students that were riding there were very good! 

So, that took all day. Got home with enough daylight to groom the horses, but not much else. 

Still trying to decide what bit to try with Boston. Have been having a better look in his mouth and he does seem to have a low palette, at least compared to Rose. (I've been watching them yawn!) 

I like the look of the Myler bits, but I'm not sure I understand the mechanism and how it would work for us. Has anyone here tried one? Are they suited to a novice rider? The other two options I've considered are a French link snaffle or a Mullen mouth bit. What would be better ? Any ideas welcome. I'd try bitless, but he isn't responsive enough to leg...


----------



## greentree

Most of my horses really like that French link...mine are Herm Sprenger, I think. Egg butts. They have a good sized lozenge in the middle. I have several Mylers, but the Arabians seem to find that too much movement in my hands. Your hands may be more still than mine, though. Want me to send you one to try? 

That school sounds amazing! Is he thinking he will work for the family?


----------



## VickiRose

Thanks for the offer GreenTree, might be a hit far to post though. And while I've got ok hands, I'm sure yours are better, so perhaps a French link is a better option.

Yes, Ewan wants to come and work on the family farm, which is great! But I want him to at least feel like he has seen and done a bit first. And I want him to feel independent. I'm hoping this school will help with that. He is very much a "home body" and won't push himself to go do stuff without a helpful shove in the right direction.


----------



## greentree

VickiRose...you don't have to tell me about helpful shoves...I need a bulldozer, still have a 30 yr old DS at home.

Woot! Spent about an hour in ATThell today, trying to figure out why I am out of data half way through the month. Found a nice young woman who, of course, tried to get me to get a new iPad, only $44 a month, and you get unlimited data, which somehow(??) adds up to $75 more than I am now paying, plus tax, of course. They think I'm stupid. 

So we called whatever they call the department where they have real people with authority to fix the problem. She added 5 gigs for me, free, until we can figure out if the equipment is the problem....I am thinking that may take a few months., lol.mThinking about starting a new blog...."Living La Vida Deadbeat"!!!!

It keeps trying to rain, just enough to keep us from doing anything serious, like ride.


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, that is really great advice. Wish I'd read it before my ride today. LOL It does make sense. I think I might need a crop. I don't normally carry one, but today my BO was feeding horses alongside the arena, and she said, "He being naughty, smack him with the reins!" so I did, and he picked up the canter just fine the next time. I think maybe he's just being an imp! I hate using a crop though. I realize it doesn't hurt; I just don't like it. He did canter off on his "good" side a few times really nicely today. 

I'm glad you got the phone thing straightened out!

VickiRose, that agricultural school sounds really awesome! When do you have to decide?


----------



## Celeste

I always try to use verbal commands, but a lot of times my horses don't pay much attention. Years ago, I had a gelding that wanted to either walk or canter. He just didn't want to trot because he was a stubborn little thing.

I would get very frustrated. I would kick, beg, plead, say trot, and finally say "trot dam it". Then he would trot.

Later on, I was given a dog named Dan. I was riding and Dan came along. He wandered too far, and I yelled his name with an authoritative voice. 

The horse immediately started trotting.


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> *AA* I don't understand the fuss about a bite. The risk comes with living in a herd. Annoying, but not a big deal. I'm glad to have my horses at home. And about the girl poking at your horse: :icon_rolleyes: What about the chicken? We need pictures!
> 
> 
> *Greentree*; sorry about Penny.:hug:Her "baby" on the avatar is very beautiful.
> 
> 
> *HP* the trailer price seem have for the age and risk of rust. I think you can find better/newer.
> 
> 
> *frls*: ouch poor Ana. Hope it heals fast.
> Swiss: what is wrong with Raya? I think I missed that.
> 
> 
> *Koolio*: your horses are so beautiful and healthy looking (especially old Sam) I'm very happy for rain and hay, hopefully less stress finding a good supply of hay for you.
> The trip is soon, pretty exciting.
> 
> 
> *Celeste*; wishing you more saddle time. Are you done working week ends? I think you accepted once a month, will you stick to that?
> 
> 
> *VickiRose*: Vet-Wrap was the best idea, why didn't I think of it. Thank you! Thursday after work, I drove to the next town and had a molded plastic splint done. At least it can be washed-disinfected as I work in a hospital and keep washing my hands.
> 
> 
> Feeling confident with my new light cast, I rode yesterday but it wasn't the best idea. Alizé spooked at rocks (yes, rocks :icon_rolleyes: ) and my hand didn't appreciate. I decided not to ride for a little while to let it heal. Lesson learned. At least, I had a good long ride.


I guess you could ride one handed. It would be a good time to practice western.

I hope your hand gets better quickly.


----------



## VickiRose

Jan, we decided to fill in the paperwork for the school. Then he will have an interview and after that they have a three day "trial" where the kids live in the dormitories, eat there etc and attend classes like the enrolled students do. This way they can see how homesick they'll be, what the schedule is like, if they enjoy the classes etc and the school gets to see what sort of kid they are.

The staff straight out said that they will not take an unmotivated student. They can be a smart kid, but if the attitude is wrong they won't get offered a place. On the other hand, they failing everything at their current school but have a great attitude and try their hardest and they might get in.

Once in, they get streamed according to their academic ambitions. So some are aiming at university, some for high school graduation with certificates in trades and agriculture, and some will be functionally literate and have trade and ag certificates, but not official high school graduation. Ewan will probably go for the middle stream. This will mean he has two days a week in class and three days of practical work. The academic group do three class days to two practical and the other group do one day in class a week, the rest practical.

Do they have anything like this in the US? I think there are four schools like this in Western Australia. This one covers the type of farming done in our area. Others cover different stuff.

Greentree, Ewan sounds a bit like your DS! Just loves his "comfort zone"


----------



## Happy Place

Hi everyone. That trailer is still for sale and they dropped the price to $5000. No one has come to look at it. It's super padded inside and no visible rust. Really big dressing room. DH has already lost interest I think, so whatever.

I rode early this am. Hot and humid today for sure. I am having trouble with the canter as well. He gets so anxious about it! We are working on trot to canter and he gets moving like Barney Rubble! Short choppy and super fast. I have to really fight the urge to lean forward. We are a work in progress :icon_rolleyes: I never had a horse that didn't canter, I guess it's just a learning experience.


----------



## Celeste

My horse can be hard to get to canter in the arena. When we are out riding dirt roads, she does fine. I think she feels insecure about the small spaces. I do try to do most of my cantering while going away from the barn. I worry that the pace will get out of hand on the way home.


----------



## Maryland Rider

Celeste said:


> My horse can be hard to get to canter in the arena. When we are out riding dirt roads, she does fine. I think she feels insecure about the small spaces. I do try to do most of my cantering while going away from the barn. I worry that the pace will get out of hand on the way home.


Good Evening All:

I have the opposite issue with cantering/racking.
My horse is all about moving out and I like it.
Leaving camp, coming back to camp, or just passing through camp.

Prior horse was a stubborn mare.
I lived by and with the crop.
Never used it but once but she had to see it in my hand.

If one makes the move to spurs get a non-aggressive rowel.
Once they hear the noise they know you mean business.


----------



## SwissMiss

Good morning y'all!
Last couple of days have been very busy. Trying to get everything in order before leaving for Switzerland is quite a task :wink: But I got mostly done and even had some extra time with my pony yesterday.

I was wondering yesterday (again) if someone exchanged the palomino in our pasture  She wouldn't come up when called, and when I went to get her I could see she was thinking about getting away. So grabbed some mane and told her "whoa" - and she _stood_ :shock: That never worked before :icon_rolleyes:
After feeding I gave her a good grooming, and she stood still and when cleaning her feet, she even started to lift the next one in anticipation! What happened to my squirmy, do-not-touch-me horse?

And when I turned her out again, she lingered a while, let me pet her and even nudged me for some more scratches before joining the herd again :loveshower:









Love how shiny she is even before brushing! :mylittlepony:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: Raya looks fabulous! I missed what is wrong, is it her lymph nodes? Hope she is better soon. 

Enjoy your upcoming trip to Switzerland. Can't wait to see the pictures. Oh yeah, better bring a coat :wink:

*Koolio*: your barn is just lovely! The horses look beautiful and very happy to be inside. They will miss you while you are gone. 

Three more days until your trip I think. How exciting! I still chuckle when I remember how your DD requested sheath cleaner  

Fabulous advice to Jan r/t to canter depart. 

*Eole*: We need a picture of your plastic cast! Good you don't need surgery, bad news that riding is so difficult. Amazing how much we use our hands...

*Greentree*: Good to hear the girls showed up and did some work along with riding! Don't know what to say about your DS except have you watched the movie _Failure to Launch_? Loved it!! 

*VickiRose*: That school sounds really wonderful! From your description, it appears to be run by a sensible bunch too. Don't believe we have anything like that in the states. Hopefully your DS is accepted. 

Have you considered a hackamore of some sort for Boston? With his mouth issues maybe no bit is the right answer. I really like my S-hack with the biothane noseband. My horses responded to it without any adjustment. Even a well fitting rope halter gives more control than one would expect. 

*Jan*: Totally agree with all the advice you have been given r/t the canter depart. I have always found it easier to do a canter depart from the walk rather than the trot. The walk and canter are both three beat gaits, which makes it easier on the horse. 

Don't know about spurs, have never really been comfortable with them. Gatsby knows how to canter, he just doesn't understand your aid for the canter. Definitely try using the "canTER" command first while lunging, then under saddle. Think of your seat motion in the saddle during canter; that is the feeling you want to convey to Gatsby. Similar to changing your posting speed to slow or speed up, changing your seat to the canter position assists the horse to understand. Also a half-halt prior to the depart so he knows something is coming. Do the half-halt in those three strides before the change like Koolio said. 

If he doesn't respond, you can always holler "Giddy-up you lazy horse" and whack him with the crop :rofl::rofl:

*Celeste*: you are a wise woman to not canter the PP towards the barn!! Funny how they always know exactly where the barn is too...:icon_rolleyes:

*MR*: Welcome back. How are the trails and the tanks? 

I know I didn't respond to everyone, but I am pages and pages behind,lol! 

Wanted to wish *Koolio* and *Swiss* safe journey on their upcoming trips to see family and have a lot of FUN.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have been busy this past week. We are short staffed (but of course we are not allowed to tell our patients that) so have had to stay over to finish charting. Working 14.5 hours a day wears me out. Too old for this stuff, but it is like this everywhere. 

Yesterday was high school graduation day for my youngest DD. Have been home schooling her for the past three years. The graduation class was small, but the audience was good sized! Was the nicest ceremony I have ever attended. The 3 graduates that gave speeches were respectful and full of praise for their parents and God. Was wonderful to see a group of nice young adults heading out into the world. 

Not sure about the barn drama right now, haven't been there in a few days. The young OTTB did go back out in the pasture with mine yesterday after his owners demands for private pasture were not met. So I am sure I will hear about that tonight. Hopefully everyone behaved themselves...

Been a while since I posted a chick update. The girls are doing well and growing big. I wish I could let them out in the yard to explore, but that would expose them to discovery. 

Speaking of discovery, one of my girls has been flying up to hang out on top of the coop! Not only is she making a mess up there, but she is risking discovery! Have tried to explain the meaning of "stealth" to her, but she refuses to listen :wink: That one is Bitsy She looks almost like the Golden girls, but has pretty lavender tail feathers. 

Anyway, here's a video of my girls taken yesterday while enjoying a mealworm treat. They are 12 weeks and two days old. Their soft "teenager" feathers are leaving and new silky tail feathers are coming in. Can notice this best on the black tail feathers on Fluffy the mostly white chick


----------



## greentree

The chickens look great! I am still conserving, so I did not watch the video....they're faces, combs and wattles should start turning red shortly, then they will start laying!

Congratulations to DD!!! Well done!


----------



## Eole

I just lost my post, including pictures, how frustrating.


AA Thanks for the chicks video! Very cute. Here's my bionic hand.










Since I'm grounded for a while, I spent the week end walking-running trails, exploring, clearing, marking new trails. Very excited about a new loop.
Tamed end/wild end of my land.


















New trail


----------



## phantomhorse13

Weekend has been nuts. We did the yard sale yesterday and today. It was a roaring success. I made almost enough money to have paid for Phin's saddle (including having sold Dream's saddle a few weeks ago)! I have some horsey stuff left I will put on the facebook groups and see if it finds a new home that way.

The weather has turned insanely hot. Like hotter than normal temp in August hot. We decided getting the boys out for some heat training today was a good idea, as the next ride is notorious for being hot and humid. It was 92F with a real feel of 98F when we left at 5pm!!










The grass is certainly loving this weather. We will be cutting hay Tuesday. Its so tall, the horses don't even need to drop their heads to snack.



















Phin did great in the new saddle and I loved it too. Woohoo!!


As we returned from our ride, we got to the edge of the property and came across this:






Really hoping they move on overnight!!!



We are supposed to get some rain overnight and tomorrow. Hope to get in another ride, but will depend on the weather.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> The chickens look great! I am still conserving, so I did not watch the video....they're faces, combs and wattles should start turning red shortly, then they will start laying!
> 
> Congratulations to DD!!! Well done!


Thank you! We are looking forward to when they start laying  will be looking out for RED, lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: Bionic hand looks good! Other fingers are free, must be a help especially since you are a lefty. 

The pictures are beautiful! The girls will be thrilled to have a new trail. Hope there are no rocks out there! Funny how the rocks in the water don't bother them :icon_rolleyes:

*Phantom*: That nest is HUGE! Need to stay clear of that or smoke them out. Anyone for some yummy smoked wasps for the holiday? 

Great you have Phin's saddle almost paid off! Can I send you some saddles to sell :wink:

Everyone have a wonderful Memorial Day!!


----------



## Jan1975

Celeste, :rofl: I guess the horse listened to your voice more than you thought.

VickiRose, The trial sounds great! I don't think we have anything like that here. We have boarding schools, of course, but I've never heard of anything agricultural. 

Happy Place, The Barney Rubble trot, I get it! :lol: I too have a HORRID time not leaning forward when that happens. Do you think it hurts him to canter? It seems weird that he's anxious. 

Celeste, I am really far from being brave enough to canter outside the arena. :lol: Sounds like a good plan to canter AWAY from the barn, though.

Marylyand,I guess I'd rather have a reluctant canterer than one who wanted to do so all the time! I might try spurs today & see what happens.

SwissMiss, Raya is soooooo pretty! Wow! Glad she was a "different" horse today. See she's like owning more than one horse because you never know which one you're going to get. :rofl:

Good luck w/ your packing!

Anita Anne, :lol: I haven't tried that particular phrase yet. :lol: Thanks for the advice! We are working on the walk/canter transition, but he still wants to trot between. He's not terribly coordinated; I'm not sure if that is just how he is or that he is an OTTB and hasn't had a ton of training. I will try the half-halt and other tips you posted. Thanks! Congrats to your daughter!! LOL about the chicken that is trying to "out" your secret chicken stash. :lol: I'm glad they are doing so well!

Eole, The trails are beautiful! Enjoy your time on foot.  It sounds like the perfect time to make some new trails!

Phantom, Sorry it's been so hot! That is horrible for this early in the year. It really can take the fun out of any activity (except swimming I guess). And yay!! for extra $ from the garage sale! Isn't it amazing how much $ you can get for random stuff around the house? Great pics!


I just got up and I'm allll alone, which never happens. I didn't get to ride yesterday so I definitely will today. Yesterday was my daughter's birthday so we hung out with her all day. She had her first swim meet. I know this is a horse forum, but here's a swimming pic:









The kids stayed at their grandparents' house and my hubby is running a 5k this a.m. I hope you all have a great Memorial day! Any veterans in this group?


----------



## Celeste

I have been working on schooling my horse every day this week since I have been off from work. I worked with her some last week as well. All that arena work has really paid off because she was really good when I took her on a trail ride today.

One of my friends from work came out and rode one of our horses. My girl led the way most of the time. She was willing to move, yet willing to maintain a sane pace for the new rider. I am really happy.

About a mile out I realized that my poor little 15 pound mutt with bad knees was trying to follow us. I called DH on the cell phone and he came and got her on the 4-wheeler. Naughty little dog.


----------



## Celeste

Naughty little dog.


----------



## greentree

Jan, love the swim meet picture!! She is so cute!

Celeste, nasty dog looks like my MIL's Meg!! She was not a good farm dog. Now she lives in an apartment and is very happy!

We went to Nasville yesterday with the bikes to ride the green belt there. TRIED to ride the green belt there....that place is HILLY. We got to 4.5 miles and decided we better turn back. We took the wheelchair bypass on the last hill....it wasn't THAT bad, and I felt like I cheated when we got back to the car.

So today, we drove up to Owensboro to ride our favorite(flat) trail. Tried to leave at 8, finally got away at 9:15. Had to stop at Academy, so it was 11:30 when we finally started. We did the whole thing, out and back!! 30 MILES!!! 

Happy Place, we are seriously considering that PALM ride next year!!

Working on some BBQ ribs....hope everyone has had a good Memorial Day!


----------



## Maryland Rider

Jan1975 said:


> Marylyand,I guess I'd rather have a reluctant canterer than one who wanted to do so all the time! I might try spurs today & see what happens.


I would have it no other way. I enjoy the forward behavior.

It is amazing that the sound of a rowel or sight of a crop can change the game.
You may not even need to actually use either.



AnitaAnne said:


> *MR*: Welcome back. How are the trails and the tanks?


Trails are a sore subject with all the rain and mud.
In a dream I was told to build an Arc this month.

Aquariums, plants, and fish are still going strong.

I belong to many hobby related forums.
Horses, Aquariums, and electronics are the majority.
I have posted not so much on any of them lately.
I stop in in everyday, maybe like a post or two, here and there.
Too busy to back track and figure it all out most of the time.

Night All: Time to Grow some Corn!

PS: For some time now the other 40's thread have not been visible.


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Celeste, nasty dog looks like my MIL's Meg!! She was not a good farm dog. Now she lives in an apartment and is very happy!
> QUOTE]
> 
> She loves rolling in mud and eating horse manure. She gets very bored indoors. I think she imagines herself being a real dog.........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Naughty little dog.


*Celeste*: this little girl is so adorable! The look on her face, priceless  

The Princess looks wonderful too, all slick and shiny...well, her neck and ears anyway, lol. Good you are able to spend lots of time with her now.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: Your DD is so cute! She looks super excited too! The joy of being young and carefree  Your little girl is growing up. 

*Greentree*: thirty mile bike ride? Wow impressive!


----------



## Koolio

One more sleep!!!


----------



## greentree

Koolio, wonderful trip wishes sent your way!!

AA, thanks! Tonight we go the Corvette track! Hoping to get about 20 in. Then we rest!

Celeste, amazing what those wet saddle blankets will do!! 

I would like to ride, but I got a little too much sun on my back yesterday. I am so sick of the farm girl tan, so I wore a racer back tank....there are parts back there had not seen much sun in years, lol. I put sunscreen on, but obviously it did not stay on for the entire ride!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Have been busy this past week. We are short staffed (but of course we are not allowed to tell our patients that) so have had to stay over to finish charting. Working 14.5 hours a day wears me out. Too old for this stuff, but it is like this everywhere.
> 
> Yesterday was high school graduation day for my youngest DD. Have been home schooling her for the past three years. The graduation class was small, but the audience was good sized! Was the nicest ceremony I have ever attended. The 3 graduates that gave speeches were respectful and full of praise for their parents and God. Was wonderful to see a group of nice young adults heading out into the world.
> 
> Not sure about the barn drama right now, haven't been there in a few days. The young OTTB did go back out in the pasture with mine yesterday after his owners demands for private pasture were not met. So I am sure I will hear about that tonight. Hopefully everyone behaved themselves...
> 
> Been a while since I posted a chick update. The girls are doing well and growing big. I wish I could let them out in the yard to explore, but that would expose them to discovery.
> 
> Speaking of discovery, one of my girls has been flying up to hang out on top of the coop! Not only is she making a mess up there, but she is risking discovery! Have tried to explain the meaning of "stealth" to her, but she refuses to listen :wink: That one is Bitsy She looks almost like the Golden girls, but has pretty lavender tail feathers.
> 
> Anyway, here's a video of my girls taken yesterday while enjoying a mealworm treat. They are 12 weeks and two days old. Their soft "teenager" feathers are leaving and new silky tail feathers are coming in. Can notice this best on the black tail feathers on Fluffy the mostly white chick
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKSYa1nfHAM


Love, love, your chickies. I so wish I could have a couple. DH said no way :sad:


----------



## Twalker

Happy Place said:


> Hi everyone. That trailer is still for sale and they dropped the price to $5000. No one has come to look at it. It's super padded inside and no visible rust. Really big dressing room. DH has already lost interest I think, so whatever.
> 
> I rode early this am. Hot and humid today for sure. I am having trouble with the canter as well. He gets so anxious about it! We are working on trot to canter and he gets moving like Barney Rubble! Short choppy and super fast. I have to really fight the urge to lean forward. We are a work in progress :icon_rolleyes: I never had a horse that didn't canter, I guess it's just a learning experience.




Happy - I have the same thing going on with Lady. Her trot is awesome but I can get her into a nice canter. Its so fast and choppy about loose it.


----------



## frlsgirl

Sorry I've been MIA; just wanted to pop in and say hello! Ana is doing well; the wound seems to be healing just fine; she's not happy about the stall rest so we are trying to get her as much outside time as possible. Vet tech just called and said he wants to stop by and look at her...I was like "um, why? She's fine"...lol. He said it was a "courtesy" call. I told him as long as this courtesy didn't cost me anything he's welcome to stop by any time. This is only my second time using this vet and he seems the charge a bit more than my previous vet so I'm trying to avoid unnecessary expenses.

Tomorrow, Ana has an appointment with an animal communicator that Dawn recommended; while I was setting up the appointment, the communicator said that Ana was already trying to chat with her so she had to tell her to cool it, lol. I'm sure Ana has lots to say right now such as "who authorized this stall rest?" and "I wanna go play outside" lol.

Anyway, I will catch up with everyone later.


----------



## Happy Place

Long weekend of pulling weeds and transplanting hostas. I rode for a bit on Saturday but that was it. Going out after work.

Anita- Cute hens!

Eole- That cast is very new age LOL. Nice pics of your land

Jan- I think it used to hurt Timmy to move his shoulders. The chiro said he was in pain before due to years of poor saddle fit. Now I think he just anticipates the hurt.

Koolio- Take a bunch of pics!

Frlsgirl- I was trying to translate your signature. Something about Your pony trotting far over land and getting sugar cubes?


----------



## Twalker

Hi everyone. So many posts to read. Looks like everyone was either very busy or having some fun on the holiday weekend.


I got out to the barn on Friday and Lady was so hot. Someone rode her in a lesson and didn't rinse her off. I decided to trim her up and give her a bath instead of riding. It was just to hot an miserable. She loved her bath. I let her graze and dry off. She enjoyed that. It was so good to be with her. 


I mentioned the sweat and saddle sweat to the barn help. Hopefully, if they use Lady in a lesson in the future they will rinse her off like they are supposed to.:sad: I sure wish she was mine.


Didn't do much this weekend. Yesterday me and a friend went Geocaching for the day. It was fun. I always liked treasure hunts.


Other than that, it was a boring weekend.


Have a great week all.


----------



## Eole

*Celeste*: I can't look at that little dog's picture without laughing. I think she came in this world to put a smile on people's face. Irresistible.


*Koolio*: have a wonderful trip. Good luck on smuggling sheath cleaner.


*Greentree*; because of you (as if I needed an excuse) I spent money today. I found a truck-bed bike rack. Your bike adventures make me want to hop on. As soon as my hand is healed, I'll take my mountain bike on new trails.


Where is Ellen?


Hello everyone else!:wave: Got to get ready for work. Evening shift in ER, never boring.


----------



## frlsgirl

Happy Place said:


> Frlsgirl- I was trying to translate your signature. Something about Your pony trotting far over land and getting sugar cubes?


Roughly translated "Wide across the land shall my pony trot today and then it shall have a sugar cube as a reward" - it's a verse from a popular children's song that I still sing to this day; it just fits her because she is technically a pony at 14'2 and she likes treats and she is a trotter by nature.


----------



## Happy Place

Had a great ride today. Only had 1 hour, start to finish at the barn but made the best of it. Did some ground work then circles and serpentine to get him more supple (he rides like a 2x4). When he was relaxed and listening, I asked for the canter. It took 2 trot steps and a touch of my crop on his shoulder but I got the canter! No fuss, no stress. It was the wrong lead, but hey, it's a work in progress. I was so proud! I really thought it out and set him up for it. :runninghorse2:

We now have 3 babies at the farm. I beautiful palomino morab filly, a chestnut arab filly (maybe flaxen mane!) and a draft colt. The colt wouldn't nurse so mom and colt were sent to MSU. They are expected to stay there for the rest of the week, but looks like the colt will make it.

I have time for a quick ride tomorrow after work before running home to take care of dogs,clean up and back to school for our awards night. Wish me luck on that timing LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was busy but overall awesome. I started out taking MIL shopping (not quite sure why she won't brave Aldis on her own..), then came home and spent 3 hours mowing. While I mowed, all our hay fell down.. which was super exciting as it's at perfect maturity. At one point, I noticed the big tractor stopped in the field and Brad get out of the cab.. concerned something was broken, I paused to watch.. and next thing I know, there is Brad carrying a kicking, squirming tiny fawn out of the field! Made me smile to see a guy who many would dismiss as a teenage ******* (he's 19, drives an old dually truck with a confederate flag and nascar decals on it, and is always wearing camo) going out of his way to do something kind.

After mowing, I got Phin out. It was a glorious day and he was feeling good, yet behaved perfectly. Including when a grouse flew up out of the brush and literally into the side of his head. I guess she was defending her nest, as even after bouncing off him, she got back up and continued to dive bomb us. Phin didn't know what to think, but didn't spook.. just tucked his head and hurried up the trail!






























I bumped into Gina on the main farm on my way home and made plans to ride her with after I got done with Phin. How great to ride twice in one day!




















Hey AA, I thought of you today:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Love, love, your chickies. I so wish I could have a couple. DH said no way :sad:


How sweet of you! Have you tried using Jan-logic? Explain to him how much money you can save on eggs? :wink:

I really am just a country girl at heart and love all my critters


----------



## SwissMiss

Hi y'all!
Just quickly popping in to say hello from overseas 

The flights were utterly uneventful, which is more than we hoped for! Travelling with a 6 and a 3 year old, we were expecting quite some chaos, but it didn't happen at all 

It is nice go see friends and family again, but I have to admit, I already miss my pony 

:wave:


----------



## greentree

Eole, so glad to be useful!!! You land is so lovely!

PH, I go to Aldi's about 2x a week now.....cat food, whipping cream, and half & half. Avocados, bratwurst, and, if they have it, strange cheese. I only go down one aisle! 
So happy you got two rides in!

Swiss, happy you made it! Send us a postcard! And I need a Brown Swiss heifer. Thanks! And some chocolate.

AA, LOL!!

I rode 15 miles at the Vette track yesterday. My speed has really come up. It only took me an hour! Yay, me!
I am going ride greenies and Lucy today. Mary rode Gavotte yesterday, while I hauled cat food and diet Dr. pepper cans to the recycling.

A beautiful cat was hanging out behind my barn yesterday evening. I will take the iPad down and see if I can get a picture. She(assumed) is a gorgeous dark grey striped tabby, with big, striking bluish eyes. She just sat at the edge of the bulldozed area and watched while I turned all the mares out. 
Gotta go to Aldi today for more cat food.....


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Koolio*: safe travels and have a blast!! cannot wait to hear all about it.

*SM*: expect good stories and pics from you too. i suspect your pony misses you too. think how lovely she will be when you return!

*greentree*: good luck with your riding today. we need pics from you too.


----------



## greentree

Ph, forgot to add that I am jealous about the hay!!! Ours is still standing out there because the weather people cannot decide. 40% usually MEANS rain...not this year. Looking for a dry spell!!l


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Ph, forgot to add that I am jealous about the hay!!! Ours is still standing out there because the weather people cannot decide. 40% usually MEANS rain...not this year. Looking for a dry spell!!l


It's been tough for us this way, too. We got rain almost every day in the month of May! We had thought to cut last week, then the forecast changed and we didn't. So of course the weather was perfect! Sure hoping the opposite isn't true this week.. :neutral:


----------



## ellen hays

Good a.m.

Sorry about being a stranger. I haven't been feeling well and have been just coastin'. 
*
Natalie * I will bet you see any and everything working the ER. I have had to go several times this year and it has really made me appreciate having the medical personal when I hurt myself. Last time I fell in the chicken pen and hit my head. Blood thinners had my face looking more like a monster than a human. I have green eyes and at that time had a dark purple face from the bruising. What a contrast. I went to the ER here and got some really serious looks in the waiting room. The last time, I had a dislocated index finger and had to have it put back into the socket. I drove down there and they had to put it back without a happy shot. They didn't want to, but I had to drive home. It can be described as a painful experience. I was so glad to hear and feel that little pop when it went back into place. Whew:icon_rolleyes: ER personnel are wonderful in my opinion. Thanx for being there.

*MR* It was so nice to see you posting. Please keep us posted at least now and then. I always loved your camping adventures and hearing about you and your SSH swimming in the creeks and river. Hope you are not encountering any ground bees. What did you call them once, 'spawn from h-ll'? 

*frlsgirl * I was wondering about your signature as well. Thanx for translating it. Nice signature. Love the German language. It has a very strong sound to it. I only speak English so all I can do is listen when anyone speaks a different language and probably look puzzled. Hope Ana recoups from the abcess. I know they must be painful.

*HP* Glad you had a good ride and got a canter. Oh, and sounds like you have a bunch of babies on your place. Glad the colt is going to be ok. I would hate to hear otherwise. Hope you were able to stick to your timeframe and make the award session at school. 

*PH13* Loved the vid of Phin jumping the log. If I didn't know better, he actually looked proud after you said 'Good boy'. Wow, so that is where all the rain went to for May. We are in a drought. Looks more like July around here than the first of June. My hay guy called me and I scarfed up 100 bales. He and I are a bit concerned about more hay becoming available. All we need is a couple of good showers which I hope to get soon. This ole mountain land doesn't produce much grass, but when it is like this, Peachie has very slim pickins. Hope the weather stays pretty for your hay to cure. 

*AA * Your chicks have grown into very pretty young hens. Next thing you know, you will be bringing eggs to the house. I lost two of mine last week and am down to 4 now. I don't think I will replace them. I just get too attached. 

*SwissMiss * Hope you have a nice trip. Have a good visit. The highlight of ending the trip will be see Raya when you return. It will take the edge off of the sadness of leaving friends and family when you come home. I will bet you will give Raya a big hug when you get back.

*Celeste * I am so glad you finally have the time to work with your mare. Sounds like she is really doing well. Poor little pup. Yea she wants to be the official trail dog. What a cutie. Bet she is a sweet dog.. 
*
Greentree* The flat trail sounds like my kind of trail for riding a bike. I haven't been on a bike in years, so even the flat trail would be a challenge to me.

*Jan* Your DD is so cute. How did she do at the swim meet? That smile on her face tells me that she had a good time.

Hey *Koolio* Ole Man Sam looks wonderful. Good pics of all the horses. Thanx for sharing. They all look like 'happy campers'.:thumbsup:

I know that I am missing a lot, so please forgive. Just want to say hi to Twalker and Vicki. Hope I'm not missing anyone. 

Hope everyone has a good day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Happy Place

Ellen- Are you ok? Have you been riding at all? We have been concerned about you!


----------



## greentree

Ellen, good to hear from you! Stay out of the ER, just appreciate them from afar!! Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Koolio

Waiting at the airport for my flight to depart. Happy to report it seems I "slipped" the sheath cleaner by security as its in my checked baggage. (pun intended). ?
I fly through Iceland with a short stopover in Rejkavik at midnight my time. I'm wondering if I will see the sun the whole way given the time of year.


----------



## greentree

Oh, have wonderful trip!!! I will keeps eye on the news for a mysterious package found on a plane!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Ellen*: glad to hear from you! hope you are back in the saddle asap.


Yesterday was another busy one, but I made good use of it. Started the day mowing, then got George out. It's still unseasonably warm (92F, which is 20 degrees above normal) and pretty humid, so perfect for heat training.




















Even with the heat, George was feeling good. I couldn't resist letting him yahoo up one of the hills:






I was going to meet with Gina for another evening ride, but had a couple hours after finishing with George. Since DH wasn't using my tractor for the hay at that moment, I got some brush hogging done in the paddocks. It's a shame Ayrabs are so spooky!











I got Phin out for a short test ride in the evening with Gina, as I changed the seat saver on my saddle and wanted to make sure this one would work. It did!

























Today I am about to pick up my MIL to take her to a doctor appointment. Then, this afternoon we bale!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh my, so many posts to catch up on….

@*greentree* - It sounds like you may have a new barncat? None of the cats at Ana’s barn were acquired by the barn owner; they just showed up and decided to move in.

@*phantomhorse13* - Same here; we haven’t had this much rain in a long time; it’s going to take a while for the turnouts to dry out. Lovely pictures and video as always.

@*ellen hays* – Hi Ellen; thanks for the well wishes; I will pass it on. If it makes you feel any better my German has become quite rusty over the years; if you don’t use it you lose it! I do hope you are feeling better? Did you get injured? Are you sick?

@*Koolio* – lol about the sheath cleaner! I used to ride Icelandic horses when I was a kid; they are so much fun! I’ve never actually been to Iceland but we always fly over it on our way to Germany.

@*Twalker* – Geocaching? I’ll have to google that; sounds interesting!

@ Happy Place – a Morab filly? I’m so jealous – pictures please!

@*SwissMiss* – enjoy your visit; don’t feel bad about missing your pony; I always miss Ana.

@*AnitaAnne* – same here; total country girl; the more critters the merrier. 

@*Celeste* – beautiful trail pic! We always have barn dogs running around and running off on us; it’s quite annoying.


I hope I didn't forget anyone! 

As for me and Ana; we are fine; hoof is healing; she had a reading with an animal communicator that Dawn had recommended and it was a very eye opening experience. Ana had a lot to say. I asked her to ask Ana what she thought about going to Dressage shows with me. Her reply? "There are a lot of dumb horses at shows!" lol, communicator thinks she might be talking about sharing the warmup rings.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow, lots to catch up on! 

*Phantom*: I hope Gina (and you!) are enjoying the saddle! Those seats are so soft! But I do love my new-to-me Barefoot Tahoe. 

Your back must be feeling better to be riding so much! Phin is so pretty and George always has me :rofl: those ears are constantly looking for monsters! 

Those Ayrabs sure are spooky around that tractor...you would think they are used to it by now :wink:

It rained here yesterday, but not much. Often you seem to get our weather the next day so might want to get started baling early 

*Ellen*: so good to hear from you! So sorry about the loss of your hens. Would love to give you a couple of mine, honestly I think 7 are too many for me. 

Great you were able to get that finger popped in without a shot or surgery. Sometimes I think the medical profession is just a little too quick with pain medications

Please be careful with falling, those girls and Peaches need you 

Have you been riding? 

*Koolio*: safe journey and keep us posted on the stealth I mean sheath cleaner saga 

Can't wait for those pictures! 

*Swiss*: your dear Raya will be so very happy to see you on your return!! 

Pictures, we need pictures! 

*Happy*: hope your cantering continues to improve with Timmy. I love Morabs! Somehow I missed that post or that portion of your post, lol

*Greentree*: I love Aldi's but I go down every isle! Baby carrots are 49 cents this week; the horses are thrilled about this sale! 

You constantly amaze me with all you do; you are a rock star!

I saw a waddle growing...

When should I start them on the laying feed? 

*Fearless*: good to hear Ana is improving and has new communication skills

Where or where has *Blue* been?


----------



## AnitaAnne

I rode Chivas for about 30 minute or so last night. His hock is still a little swollen, but there wasn't any heat. Only rode at the walk. After I got off it was warm again. I'm sure he would recover faster in a stall, but I don't have the funds for that and it is too far away to be able to be there every night to take care of him. Plus he hates staying stalled up. 

Dreamer & Sassy still have sore feet. Maybe after the next trimming at least Dreamer will be ok. The bad part is nearly grown out. Sassy's are worse, so she will be a while. She hasn't been ridden in two years, and is quite creaky, so not sure about her ever being able to do more than walk and a bit of trot. 

So discouraging to have three horses all lame at the same time :sad:


----------



## frlsgirl

@AnitaAnne - I can't "like" your post; how frustrating to have so many issues at the same time! I put Ana on double strength Farrier's Formula; hopefully that will result in fewer foot/lameness issues; have you ever tried a hoof supplement? This is my first time using a hoof supplement so I'm very curious to see if I can detect some sort of improvement. I suppose it takes a while for it to work.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> @AnitaAnne - I can't "like" your post; how frustrating to have so many issues at the same time! I put Ana on double strength Farrier's Formula; hopefully that will result in fewer foot/lameness issues; have you ever tried a hoof supplement? This is my first time using a hoof supplement so I'm very curious to see if I can detect some sort of improvement. I suppose it takes a while for it to work.


 was using a supplement this past fall that worked fabulous! Dreamer's feet grew like weeds. Tried the Horseshoer's Secret first and saw no difference whatsoever. 

Did a little research and tried BioFlax 20 from Horsetech. That product is the one that gave me amazing results. Need to order some more! Right now is a good time


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> Oh my, so many posts to catch up on….
> 
> @*greentree* - It sounds like you may have a new barncat? None of the cats at Ana’s barn were acquired by the barn owner; they just showed up and decided to move in.
> 
> @*phantomhorse13* - Same here; we haven’t had this much rain in a long time; it’s going to take a while for the turnouts to dry out. Lovely pictures and video as always.
> 
> @*ellen hays* – Hi Ellen; thanks for the well wishes; I will pass it on. If it makes you feel any better my German has become quite rusty over the years; if you don’t use it you lose it! I do hope you are feeling better? Did you get injured? Are you sick?
> 
> @*Koolio* – lol about the sheath cleaner! I used to ride Icelandic horses when I was a kid; they are so much fun! I’ve never actually been to Iceland but we always fly over it on our way to Germany.
> 
> @*Twalker* – Geocaching? I’ll have to google that; sounds interesting!
> 
> @ Happy Place – a Morab filly? I’m so jealous – pictures please!
> 
> @*SwissMiss* – enjoy your visit; don’t feel bad about missing your pony; I always miss Ana.
> 
> @*AnitaAnne* – same here; total country girl; the more critters the merrier.
> 
> @*Celeste* – beautiful trail pic! We always have barn dogs running around and running off on us; it’s quite annoying.
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't forget anyone!
> 
> As for me and Ana; we are fine; hoof is healing; she had a reading with an animal communicator that Dawn had recommended and it was a very eye opening experience. Ana had a lot to say. I asked her to ask Ana what she thought about going to Dressage shows with me. Her reply? "There are a lot of dumb horses at shows!" lol, communicator thinks she might be talking about sharing the warmup rings.


So, what did you think of the horse communicator? I've always wondered if they really read an animal. That is so funny that Ana thinks horses at the shows are dumb. Love it.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> I rode Chivas for about 30 minute or so last night. His hock is still a little swollen, but there wasn't any heat. Only rode at the walk. After I got off it was warm again. I'm sure he would recover faster in a stall, but I don't have the funds for that and it is too far away to be able to be there every night to take care of him. Plus he hates staying stalled up.
> 
> Dreamer & Sassy still have sore feet. Maybe after the next trimming at least Dreamer will be ok. The bad part is nearly grown out. Sassy's are worse, so she will be a while. She hasn't been ridden in two years, and is quite creaky, so not sure about her ever being able to do more than walk and a bit of trot.
> 
> So discouraging to have three horses all lame at the same time :sad:


AA - Can't like this post a all. Hope your guys get to feeling better soon.


----------



## Twalker

ellen hays said:


> Good a.m.
> 
> Sorry about being a stranger. I haven't been feeling well and have been just coastin'.
> 
> *Natalie * I will bet you see any and everything working the ER. I have had to go several times this year and it has really made me appreciate having the medical personal when I hurt myself. Last time I fell in the chicken pen and hit my head. Blood thinners had my face looking more like a monster than a human. I have green eyes and at that time had a dark purple face from the bruising. What a contrast. I went to the ER here and got some really serious looks in the waiting room. The last time, I had a dislocated index finger and had to have it put back into the socket. I drove down there and they had to put it back without a happy shot. They didn't want to, but I had to drive home. It can be described as a painful experience. I was so glad to hear and feel that little pop when it went back into place. Whew:icon_rolleyes: ER personnel are wonderful in my opinion. Thanx for being there.
> 
> *MR* It was so nice to see you posting. Please keep us posted at least now and then. I always loved your camping adventures and hearing about you and your SSH swimming in the creeks and river. Hope you are not encountering any ground bees. What did you call them once, 'spawn from h-ll'?
> 
> *frlsgirl * I was wondering about your signature as well. Thanx for translating it. Nice signature. Love the German language. It has a very strong sound to it. I only speak English so all I can do is listen when anyone speaks a different language and probably look puzzled. Hope Ana recoups from the abcess. I know they must be painful.
> 
> *HP* Glad you had a good ride and got a canter. Oh, and sounds like you have a bunch of babies on your place. Glad the colt is going to be ok. I would hate to hear otherwise. Hope you were able to stick to your timeframe and make the award session at school.
> 
> *PH13* Loved the vid of Phin jumping the log. If I didn't know better, he actually looked proud after you said 'Good boy'. Wow, so that is where all the rain went to for May. We are in a drought. Looks more like July around here than the first of June. My hay guy called me and I scarfed up 100 bales. He and I are a bit concerned about more hay becoming available. All we need is a couple of good showers which I hope to get soon. This ole mountain land doesn't produce much grass, but when it is like this, Peachie has very slim pickins. Hope the weather stays pretty for your hay to cure.
> 
> *AA * Your chicks have grown into very pretty young hens. Next thing you know, you will be bringing eggs to the house. I lost two of mine last week and am down to 4 now. I don't think I will replace them. I just get too attached.
> 
> *SwissMiss * Hope you have a nice trip. Have a good visit. The highlight of ending the trip will be see Raya when you return. It will take the edge off of the sadness of leaving friends and family when you come home. I will bet you will give Raya a big hug when you get back.
> 
> *Celeste * I am so glad you finally have the time to work with your mare. Sounds like she is really doing well. Poor little pup. Yea she wants to be the official trail dog. What a cutie. Bet she is a sweet dog..
> 
> *Greentree* The flat trail sounds like my kind of trail for riding a bike. I haven't been on a bike in years, so even the flat trail would be a challenge to me.
> 
> *Jan* Your DD is so cute. How did she do at the swim meet? That smile on her face tells me that she had a good time.
> 
> Hey *Koolio* Ole Man Sam looks wonderful. Good pics of all the horses. Thanx for sharing. They all look like 'happy campers'.:thumbsup:
> 
> I know that I am missing a lot, so please forgive. Just want to say hi to Twalker and Vicki. Hope I'm not missing anyone.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> :wave:


Ellen, So glad to hear from you. I hope that you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## frlsgirl

Twalker said:


> So, what did you think of the horse communicator? I've always wondered if they really read an animal. That is so funny that Ana thinks horses at the shows are dumb. Love it.


This was my first experience; I don't really believe in psychics and such but I do believe that there are sensitive people who can tune into an animal or a person. Since Dawn recommended her and she doesn't charge very much at all ($35 for 35 minutes); I figured it can't hurt; at minimum I would walk away from the experience knowing that I won't do that again and at the most I would get some hints as to where she's uncomfortable so that I can save money on vet and chiro bills.

She basically verbalized what Ana was feeling or showing her and then we both tried to attach meaning to it; so for example, Ana told her that she doesn't like the new indoor because of wind on her tail, which she couldn't figure out what that meant; well, the new indoor is actually open on two sides and when the wind blows just right, it makes noises, and yes you can feel the wind.

Another thing she said that Ana's head feels heavy and that she has a headache when riding, which she interpreted to mean TMJ and that maybe the bit is too heavy for her; well she is in a KK Ultra which is a very heavy bit.

Ana also told her that the saddle is "fat" on the right side which the communicator interpreted as maybe too much stuffing in the panels, and the saddle needs to be refitted.

To be honest, a lot of things that she touched on could have been looked up on my journal but then again she had so many details that I've never really articulated anywhere; for example, Ana keeps throwing her hips out, when it first happened in 2014 the vet said that it was probably due to a pasture accident; I haven't even mentioned that anywhere, but the communicator told me that the hip thing started a long time ago outside, either in the pasture or the trail, there was some sort of slip and fall that caused it. 

Of course she also told me things that every horse owner wants to hear, like that my horse loves me and that I'm her favorite owner and that she wasn't happy at her previous owner, which is odd to me since I know all her previous owners and they are all great horse people with a very neat and horse friendly set up. But then again Ana is unusually attached to me; nickers when I call her name, which not all horses do I guess.

She suggested that I have the saddle refitted, get a new bit, and get a better body worker like an osteopath to work on her.

I feel like she did help me narrow down the source of Ana's remaining discomforts and that's really all I wanted to know. I also wanted to know if Ana is happy doing Dressage with me and she said that Ana would do anything with me, it doesn't matter if it's chasing cows or trail ride or Dressage shows; so that was good to hear because I don't want to force a horse to do something that they don't enjoy.


----------



## greentree

AA, so sorry to hear about the feet and hocks...
The pullers are safe to feed layer feed at 16 weeks. 

Frls, I always found that animal communication fascinating. I am not enough of a believer to pay for a reading(lol), but I know the horses talk to me.


----------



## Jan1975

@frlsgirl, that is so fascinating about the communicator. I think it would be really hard for her to find your journal here unless she was a member already. Definitely worth the $35! I love how much Ana loves you! Gatsby just looks at me like "oh you" and certainly isn't excited to see me. LOL I had Gatsby on Farrier's Formula for a month and his farrier did say his feet grew out faster. I switched him to Omega Horseshine because it had a lot of the same ingredients but flax as the main ingredient instead of alfalfa, and because it is suppose to be more of an all-around good thing. And it's cheaper. I'm going to ask the farrier if he notices the same improvement this time. 

@AnitaAnne, rotten luck w/ all of the horses being lame! So sorry!! 

@greentree, what kind of track did you ride 15 miles on? Like a horse track? I can't imagine riding that far on ANY track--that's amazing mental strength. When running, I can only do 2-3 laps of a track before I'm ready to stab my eyes out. And count me in for +1 of Aldi's lovers!! 
@ellen hays, thanks for popping in! My daughter didn't do well but she's only 5, so no pressure yet. She swam in 8 & under divisions. 
@Koolio, have a GREAT trip!! Good news about the sheath cleaner. :rofl:
@phantomhorse13, I hope you got the hay cut & baled! So tricky w/ the weather. Great job getting some heat rides in! And yea, spooky Arabs. :lol: You are a good person to take your MIL shopping. 
@Happy Place, yay for getting a good canter transition! 
@Twalker, I'm sure Lady loved her bath and her attention! And yes, do try the "Jan Logic". :rofl: If my DH only KNEW how much we are "saving" right now... :rofl:
@SwissMiss, I'm so happy to hear that you made it in an uneventful way! Enjoy your time! 

I hope I caught everyone! I missed a few days here. We've been getting ready for my daughter's b-day party (today). 

I had a lesson on Gatsby yesterday and he did SO great w/ his canter transitions since I had a crop. He messed up the first one, and I barely touched him w/ the crop, and he cantered off the first time the next time. He did get the wrong lead a couple of times to the right, but once again fixed it easily. I can even smack the saddle or saddle pad w/ the crop and he wakes up. He's so touchy about it. I wonder if racehorses are wacked w/ the crop a lot? Either way, I hope it's just a learning tool because I hate carrying it. I stuff it in my boot when we're not cantering. :lol: I also watched a series on EventionTV (YouTube, LOVE THEM) about training OTTBs, and it was really eye-opening. They listed off all of Gatsby's bad habits...weak topline, not much flexion at the turn, difficult right lead, difficulty making circles, etc. Glad to know his problems are fixable & due to his past life.


----------



## frlsgirl

So I thought that Ana wasn't feeling well enough to be ridden, so I scheduled a lesson on the school master; he is such a lovely ride:










And then I saw Ana do this:










Me thinks she is well enough to ride now  so her little vaca is over! The biggest logistics problem is keeping that foot clean, as there is still a gap where the abscess broke open.

Here is the link to the video of her running wild:


----------



## Celeste

I would say that Ana is definitely feeling better!


----------



## Jan1975

Yeah Ana looks okay to me too. :lol: I love the snort into the camera. :rofl: She's so pretty!


----------



## greentree

But, frls, THAT is running stoically based on survival instinct, whereas being ridden is forced exercise, not necessary for survival, so she will limp when you ride her!!! Insert rolling on the floor hysterically here!

Jan, we ride in the National Corvette Museum motor sports track. It is a little over 3 miles long. Has a couple of good downhill curves, and a few other elevation changes!

Very happy to hear the canter progress, and happy birthday to DD!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I'm over 40 but I question the 'mature' part of myself. Is this an issue? >.<

Ana is beautiful!


----------



## greentree

Kyleen Drake said:


> I'm over 40 but I question the 'mature' part of myself. Is this an issue? >.<
> 
> Ana is beautiful!


Welcome, Kyleen!!

The "mature" thing was kind of a joke when the thread was started! At least that's how I took it....lol! 

If you have read any of the thread, you can tell we wander around quite a bit. Feel free to jump in!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: happy birthday to your DD. sounds like your canter is coming along. hopefully soon you won't have to even carry the crop.

*fg*: glad you had a good experience with the communicator! hope you are able to get Ana performing her best. I think its super funny that Ana wanted to let you know she was feeling good enough that you didn't need to ride a school horse.

*AA*: i am sorry to hear about the lamenesses. hopefully everyone will be better soon!




AnitaAnne said:


> Often you seem to get our weather the next day so might want to get started baling early


And indeed, this proved to be 100% accurate. Our day started out sunny, breezy, and lovely. The hay looked fantastic and had dried well despite being heavier than I had ever seen it before.











The forecast was 0% chance of rain during the day, but DH checked the radar a little after 1 and was shocked to see rain was on the way. He hadn't planned to start baling until 3 and help wasn't coming until 4. Too bad - we needed to get going right then and still weren't sure we would finish in time. :eek_color: 

Thank goodness for the bale kicker, because that left me to deal with the hay wagons, raking the edges of the fields, and picking up the occasional bales the kicker got too excited about and threw over the wagon (which would happen if the wagon was turning when the bale kicked out). Only catch? I had never driven a hay wagon before and they have a mobile front axle, so travel differently than a normal trailer. Oh, and one wasn't ours, adding to my stress about potentially breaking something!!











However, desperation is a powerful motivator, so I got things figured out and managed not to hit or break anything. We didn't have enough wagons even with the borrowed one, so I wound up picking up the last dozen or so bales with the pickup and the lawn mower trailer while DH backed the hay wagons into the garage. 











We had just gotten everything in when the rain started. We said a prayer of thanks for letting us get things done and under cover.. Keith wasn't so lucky. He lost 150+ bales of hay (and he does the big bales) because he just couldn't get them done before the weather. I suspect he wasn't the only one as people had hay down all over the place around here. :sad:

We did get a break in the rain a bit later (when the help was due), so were able to get the hay into the loft. This pic is when about half was loaded: 590 bales total, which is double our first cutting yield last year!!











Today was a mellow day for me by design, as I expected to be quite sore from the hay. Happy to report I don't feel nearly as bad as I expected to. And my house is clean. :wink:


----------



## Eole

Kyleen Drake said:


> I'm over 40 but I question the 'mature' part of myself. Is this an issue? >.<


Welcome *Kyleen*. You'll fit right in!  Just jump in the conversation anytime. About horses and life. Mature? Of course... :rofl:


*frls*: I think Ana is feeling good.


After power failure last night, I had to reset time on my alarm clock.. Got up a few minutes before the alarm, did my morning stuff. Drove to work. Mid-way, looked at my car clock: I was an hour early!!! I set time an hour early by mistake. Now I'm beat and heading to bed.


Good night everyone.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Someone who knows I know a little about sewing machines just asked me to make them a Headless Horseman costumes for Halloween, knowing it that I tend to be a nick-picky perfectionist with my quilts, they figured I'd be nick-picky with my detail work on their costume, and had enough sense to ask me five months in advance. I kind-of want to say yes, it sounds like a fun challenge. But this person is a kid and I know they're going to carve out a pumpkin for the head and wear this costume while riding their horse. So I have to ask people who're more knowledgeable about horses if this would be dangerous for him to wear or not? Would it spook most horses to see it? 

I know I could get a fly mask, or some kind of material like that, and spray paint it to match the fabric and do enough detail work around it to distract the eye from that area, allowing the wearer to see out easily. But should I even attempt it if it'd get the kid hurt. This is a good kid, responsible and hard working. He wouldn't abuse his horse or try and spook it, just wants a spooky costume. I'm worried how other horses would react to it, as well as his own, at first.

Has anyone ever seen a horse react to someone in a wired looking mascot outfit?


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Guys, 
Welcome Kyleen! I'm sure the costume will be fine, just make sure he has it a few weeks early so he can desensitise his horse to it. Hopefully he isn't silly enough to try this with a reactive horse! 

Frlsgirl, glad Ana is doing better. The animal communicator sounds like fun. I'd love to know what my two are thinking at times. 

Eole, I've done that with my alarm before too. 

Phantom, nice hay stack!

Lots of rain here, so not much horse time. Trimmer will be here to do feet in a while. Still waiting for my new bit to arrive in the mail.

Here's a pic of my two this morning. What is it with greys and mud!


----------



## SwissMiss

Welcome Kyleen!

I have actually seen the reactions to a headless rider costume first-hand at an Arab show... There were a few that spooked a bit when the headless rider tried to pass them, but nothing serious. But I agree with *Vicki*, some time to get the horse used to it won't hurt.

Hope *Koolio* has better weather than we have here! It rained every single day since we came here 
Luckily I packed some long pants for the kiddos!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: The hay kicker was a hay-saver this time. Good you got the hay in, sorry Keith lost so much. Can it be fluffed and re-dried? Not sure but I think I have heard of that being done

*Swiss*: Bummer about the rain, hope you get some good weather soon

*VickiRose*: My grey loves to get dirty too! Maybe it is their little way of getting more attention from us  

Any news on your DS school prospect? 

*Jan*: Good to hear the crop helped...nothing like a little motivator to quicken their response time :wink: 

*Kyleen*: Welcome. I personally would be very cautious making a costume like that to be worn by a child around other children. They don't always know how to control a horse when they are frightened. Would quote them a very high price for the material and labor and see if they are still interested. Sometimes folks don't realize what is involved with designing and making apparel.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Well at age 18 he's not child, but to me he is a kid. >.< lol He's been a horse trainer since he was 15. Does better than some adults. Sadly doesn't live anywhere near me or I'd be bunking at his barn.. hehe

Good morning, hello, nice to see you all!


----------



## greentree

I am on my blasted phone, and still using too much data. I think the system is rigged, lol. 

We did our first organized bike ride this morning! We took the shortcut and rode about 21 miles, the last 2 in the rain. If we had not done the cutoff, we would have done about 8 in the rain. It was fun! 

Nice hay, PH! If it doesn't rain tonight, I think we can cut tomorrow. That way we can start baling Wednesday and finish Thursday of we need to. Of course, that depends on the weather man not changing the forecast...or getting it wrong!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Something like this might be cool. I don't like the cape on this one. I'd want something with a lot more flow to it, and a different material type and embroider it with silver. Something more refined, like a tux almost. Match the fabrics and match the silver inlay. The face is a bit too covered, not wide enough to view out.

I'm a little jelly.. I can't tell you the last time I've even seen a horse. I'm really looking forward to visiting Dreamcatcher Arabians tomorrow.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Phantom*, nice hay! Can the wet one be dried again and then baled? I know we do it here in Switzerland if needed, even though the quality is a bit lower...

*Anita* hope your ponies are feeling better soon! It sucks having issues with all of them at the same time!

*Frls* poor Ana tries to run through the pain, :rofl: She is such a pretty mare!

*Greentree* don't think a Swiss Brown would fit in our luggage :wink: In addition, you mainly see Simmental ones around here (I grew up in the neighboring valley to the Simmental)... And pictures? Well, they would be all gray and rainy :x
But I will bring plenty of Swiss chocolate 

Got a message from my BO that my pony is doing fine, except she can't catch her  So the modus operandi to feed her is to call the whole herd to the round pen, and then let everybody else out, so Raya can eat... I feel sorry for all the extra work, but am glad she gets fed... Will be interesting when I come home to see if Raya reverted back to her old habits or still simply doesn't trust the BO...

Going to visit my friend today and going to meet her new horse. Last summer she bought a 2 year old buckskin PRE stallion (gelding by now). He looks beautiful in pictures and can't wait to finally meet him in person!
Have a gread day y'all


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I am on my blasted phone, and still using too much data. I think the system is rigged, lol.


This happened to me with my Samsung. Turned out there was a program running in the background eating up all my data. Changed to a LG V10 and the problem disappeared...

May also want to check to make sure all your programs are closed when you are not using the phone



greentree said:


> We did our first organized bike ride this morning! We took the shortcut and rode about 21 miles, the last 2 in the rain. If we had not done the cutoff, we would have done about 8 in the rain. It was fun!


Nice riding! Sometimes a little rain feels rather good at the end of a workout


----------



## AnitaAnne

Kyleen Drake said:


> Well at age 18 he's not child, but to me he is a kid. >.< lol He's been a horse trainer since he was 15. Does better than some adults. Sadly doesn't live anywhere near me or I'd be bunking at his barn.. hehe
> 
> Good morning, hello, nice to see you all!


Oh,_ that_ kind of kid! Make it _really_ scary, he sounds like a challenge would be good for him :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Got a message from my BO that my pony is doing fine, except she can't catch her  So the modus operandi to feed her is to call the whole herd to the round pen, and then let everybody else out, so Raya can eat... I feel sorry for all the extra work, but am glad she gets fed... Will be interesting when I come home to see if Raya reverted back to her old habits or still simply doesn't trust the BO...


Raya is holding out for her momma! She says hurry home!



SwissMiss said:


> Going to visit my friend today and going to meet her new horse. Last summer she bought a 2 year old buckskin PRE stallion (gelding by now). He looks beautiful in pictures and can't wait to finally meet him in person!
> Have a gread day y'all


Will need to see some pictures of this guy! He sounds stunning


----------



## greentree

Do you think it is a coincidence that for 6 months I use the same amount of data( I do have to conserve at the end, but my use age is pretty steady...,I read the HF, a gardening forum, and wheat belly blog....) then AT&T comes out with an unlimited plan(connected with directv, which I also have, but not bundled) and suddenly, my data usage SOARS in the beginning of the month? I did nothing different(no major YouTube usage, updates, etc......

Swiss....one little calf?? You could put it in the overhead bin. Have a wonderful time seeing the horse! You should organize us a horse forum tour of Switzerland. 

Where is city slicker??


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> After power failure last night, I had to reset time on my alarm clock.. Got up a few minutes before the alarm, did my morning stuff. Drove to work. Mid-way, looked at my car clock: I was an hour early!!! I set time an hour early by mistake. Now I'm beat and heading to bed.
> 
> 
> Good night everyone.


That's dedication; showing up an hour early...:wink:

losing a hour of sleep is a rough way to start the day


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Do you think it is a coincidence that for 6 months I use the same amount of data( I do have to conserve at the end, but my use age is pretty steady...,I read the HF, a gardening forum, and wheat belly blog....) then AT&T comes out with an unlimited plan(connected with directv, which I also have, but not bundled) and suddenly, my data usage SOARS in the beginning of the month? I did nothing different(no major YouTube usage, updates, etc......
> 
> Swiss....one little calf?? You could put it in the overhead bin. Have a wonderful time seeing the horse! You should organize us a horse forum tour of Switzerland.
> 
> Where is city slicker??


I can't post my opinion of that phone company on here

However, seems like every time a person agrees to an "upgrade" with a certain provider, the person actually has a loss 

I was convinced to "upgrade" to the U-verse after being happy with DSL for years. Now I can no longer buy a modem, it must be rented. When there is a power failure I have no internet. Haven't noticed a bit of improvement in the speed either. 

I am pretty sure that company got an upgrade, not me :evil:


----------



## Eole

Swiss, A buckskin PRE is my idea of a dream horse. Hoping to see a picture of that beauty. Brown Swiss are fairly common in Quebec. We have a rare Canadian cow breed that is a bit similar. Dark brown-black, small-mid-size cow, hardy, yields milk and meat.

*Kyleen*, have fun with DreamCatcher's horses. Arabian are so friendly, you'll probably want to take one back with you in the car.

*Greentree*; I'm impressed with all the biking. Have fun. Hope the phone bill doesn't break the bank.

*Vicki*, which bit did you order? When will you know if DS is accepted at that agricultural college? Sounds like a very good program. If I had known it existed in my time, I'd probably be a farmer now. 

*AA*, how are your ponies? Hope you have time to rest between your crazy hospital shifts.

*Koolio*, hope your are enjoying your time with DD.

*PH*, making good hay is hard. But stacking hay in the barn and seeing good supply for months ahead is so satisfying. We found good 2015 hay to help us until first cut (late June usually). We (the horses) like is so much that we agreed to deal with this farmer this year. More expensive, but much better. We wasted a lot last year from mold.

Long day at work yesterday. Tourists are back so ER is overcrowded. We had enough staff so things ran smoothly. I had a control xray done on my hand after the shift and the fracture has displaced some more. I was careless the first week, it happened while riding. Dumb. :icon_rolleyes: I think I'll live with a permanently enlarged finger, which isn't a big deal, but I do hope it doesn't impair function, as I'm a pianist and that is important to me. Probably too late for surgery (over 2 weeks), but I'll talk to the hand surgeon again Tuesday. 

Saddle fitter comes tomorrow. I want to fit Alizé's AP saddle on Buttercup. She might leave with the saddle to change the short billets for long billets if she thinks it might solve the rubbing issue with the long girth.


----------



## Celeste

Nathalie, you sound like me. I walked around with a fractured fibula for three weeks until it finally displaced totally. Only when I noticed a 1 inch section of bone sticking out did I finally do a radiograph. The orthopedist just snapped it back into place and put a brace on my leg. I finished up a nice day of work after that. Fun, fun.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Nathalie, you sound like me. I walked around with a fractured fibula for three weeks until it finally displaced totally. Only when I noticed a 1 inch section of bone sticking out did I finally do a radiograph. The orthopedist just snapped it back into place and put a brace on my leg. I finished up a nice day of work after that. Fun, fun.


physician, heal thyself


----------



## Koolio

A quick drop in to say hello. Germany is beautiful! I watched DD compete in a horse show yesterday. She had all clean rounds and placed third. I'm so proud of her!
Today we went to see two different Bavarian castles. Beautiful and fascinating! I've never seen anything that old!
Tomorrow we will go riding. Tuesday we go to Munich to see some museums and to go shopping at a huge horse store. I'm so excited!
Here is a quick pic of the Bavarian countryside...


----------



## greentree

Koolio, sounds like a wonderful trip! I miss Germany, kiss a schwarzwaelder for me! 

DH is cutting hay! We are going to cut the pastures , too.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Guys
Love the pics of Bavaria Koolio, and well done to DD!

Eole, you might want to get an orthopedic consult on that finger. If its displacing it might need some sort of internal fixation to help it heal. Especially as you play piano. People often underestimate how much they use their little finger. It also has a really important clamping action when you grip something firmly.

The bit I ordered is just a cheap loose ring, french link snaffle. I don't want to spend a fortune in case it turns out that the biggest issue is my riding and not the bit!

Won't find out about the agricultural college for quite a while. DS wants to go in 2018, when he will be 16. But we are preparing early!

Swiss, can you bring back one of those cute swiss sheep? Smaller than a calf... I'll find a picture...


----------



## VickiRose

Aren't they cute!


----------



## greentree

Vicki , DH showed me those! Cutest things ever! Could you put one of those in a stew????


----------



## VickiRose

Had the trimmer out on Saturday. Rose was being a complete...mare!! Talk about temperamental! She did NOT want to be caught, not even for carrots. She kept trotting around just out of reach...grrr! Yet when we did get her, she behaved like an absolute angel! Probably her best trim ever!

Both of them have a bit of seedy toe/white line disease going on, which had to be re-sected. Boston had a tiny crack which turned out to be a lot worse than it looked. I have to treat with peroxide and then pack it with copper sulfate cream.

Spent a few hours yesterday in the garden doing some pruning. Thinking I might plant a few winter veges like cauliflower and broccoli. 

Played with the horses for a bit at liberty in the paddock. Just practicing moving Boston with body language only. We are both pretty bad at it. Sometimes I think he is a bit thick...you can almost see the cogs turning slowly in his brain... Where Rose, you just have to think something at her and she responds! Like, glance at her hip and think "move over" and she is already moving.

Boston is more like..."she keeps looking at my hip, wonder why? Is there a carrot back there? No? Hmmm, I wonder...oh look, a blade of grass!....why is she still looking at me? Oh no, now she is poking me, that's annoying...I'll just ignore her for a bit....OH okay I'll move if you stop poking me"


----------



## VickiRose

Greentree, I think they're too cute to cook, but probably tasty!


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> View attachment 803026
> 
> 
> Aren't they cute!


These are the most adorable little fluffy critters I have ever seen!


----------



## SwissMiss

VickiRose said:


> Greentree, I think they're too cute to cook, but probably tasty!


Lol. If you want to eat them, just don't think about how cute they are :wink: For me they are not even livestock - way too cute for that! Fluffy little lawn mowers :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Sounds like you are having a blast over the pond! Loved the picture, breathtaking. 

Congratulations to your DD! Have fun shopping. 

Was she happy to get the sheath cleaner? Or did it get confiscated in route? 

*Greentree*: Hope your hay crop is a good one. Phantom's hay looked really good. I have often wished I had a big enough place to cut my own hay, but it is a lot of work! 

How can you even think of eating those adorable fuzzy mini sheep? 

*VickiRose*: White line is a pain to clear up. Have been fighting with that for a while myself. 

IMO, most mares tend to be more reactive than geldings. Instinct or something. You can perk Boston up a bit though with treats or a crop :wink:

So the school is two years out. Keep us posted!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speaking of mares, my little Sassy has been so much easier to catch lately that I thought about taking off her halter in the pasture to see if she would let me catch her. 

So I arrive a the barn today only to discover that she decided to hide her halter somewhere! She must have heard my thoughts :icon_rolleyes:

So instead of riding Chivas, I saddled up Dreamer to go halter-hunting in the 30+/- acre pasture. 

Mounted in the barn and his ears were in my face! Can't believe how wound up he was! Not much better in the pasture either. He was looking for horse eating monsters everywhere! I wish I had my camera with me to film it, he was acting similar to Phantom's gelding, George. TG we didn't see any Rocks :rofl:

Didn't see that bright purple halter anywhere, so took Dreamer up to the arena instead. He was much quieter up there :icon_rolleyes:

Still a little off at trot, but much better than he was. 

BTW, Sassy let me slide the rope around her neck without a bit of trouble. Once I got her in the barn put Dram's halter on her. It is very adjustable so will work until her purple halter shows up or I give up and buy her another one. 

After they ate tried the Barefoot Tahoe on her and I believe it is going to work! Appears to fit well, but I may need a little bit shorter girth. I just can't believe how well this saddle fits all my horses! 

Maybe I need to buy another one :hide:

Sassy in the Barefoot:


----------



## SwissMiss

Spent a great day with my friend yesterday!

The visit with her horse got cut short a bit due to my DD having a meltdown and a massive thunderstorm starting just when we were getting ready to go for a walk... But her gelding is really nice  

Just turned 3 and still has some growing to do, but is already much wider than my pony :wink: He will be a handsome chunk when done! He's a dark chocolate buckskin, but his ears are very light on the inside - and as fluffy as the sheep :wink: So I'm betting he will turn lighter as he matures...
Apparently he isn't PRE papered because of his color (or better his parents', a cremello and a palomino), but who cares! Will be fun to see him grow and mature!

Cleaned out my old closet at my parents house and got rid of old paperwork and such... Stumbled over a info packet about Peruvian horses that I ordered in 1988! It took almost 30 years to make my dream come true owning one - patience is a virtue :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> After they ate tried the Barefoot Tahoe on her and I believe it is going to work! Appears to fit well, but I may need a little bit shorter girth. I just can't believe how well this saddle fits all my horses!
> 
> Maybe I need to buy another one :hide:


:rofl: I just saw one last week advertised on fb and my first thought was "maybe AnitaAnne needs another one" :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl: I just saw one last week advertised on fb and my first thought was "maybe AnitaAnne needs another one" :rofl:


You know me too well :rofl:


----------



## greentree

I'm afraid I cannot recommend making your own hay to anyone. The machinery is ridiculously expensive, nearly impossible to hook up and unhook, needs constant mechanical adjustment, the tires are always flat, and something always breaks as soon as the weatherman revises the forecast....not to mention the tractor....and the weather, again! 

I have to go run some temporary electro wire so DH can cut the north pasture! 

Did anybody ever hear from city slicker...nicker....blue? 

You all take care... 5 mores days of the data austerity measures...


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Spent the day at Dreamcatcher Arabians' house yesterday, was lovely! Great people. Wonderful horses. First time I've been around horses in years and I was comfortable enough around her well behaved herd I could've laid down in the field and had a nap. I think I'm in-love with paints now. Though that might be a problem considering I also love Harlequin Great Danes. People might mistake one of my dogs I want to get later on in life for one of my foals. >.< (Joking of course.) 

Good morning all, hope you had a nice weekend.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*KD*: welcome! the costume sounds very interesting and like its going to a rider who would be able to prepare his horse for it. can't wait to hear about your trip to see DA - and take lots of pics!!

*VR*: greys and mud seem to be a natural event! hope your weather improves and you get some riding time.

*SM*: nothing is worse than rain on vaca! hope your forecast improves before its the day to go home. i find it amusing that raya is messing with your BO.. someone is mad you went away. :wink:

*greentree*: biking sounds like its going great. hope the hay issues improve - doing it yourself is certainly not easy. data thing sounds suspicious to me. i would demand a printout showing just what was being used when.

*Eole*: hoping the hand doesn't cause any more issues. super frustrating to lose riding time and potentially interfere with work (cannot imagine dealing with broken tourists would be much fun period).

*Koolio*: gorgeous! glad DD is doing well and I bet you are having a blast.




AnitaAnne said:


> Good you got the hay in, sorry Keith lost so much. Can it be fluffed and re-dried? Not sure but I think I have heard of that being done


It can be, but depending on how wet it got and when in the process, some to most of the nutritional value vanishes. In this case, it got very wet at the end, which makes it good for mulch and not much else. Really stinks because to start with it was gorgeous horse-quality hay. :sad:

Glad your new saddle seems to be doing the trick. Had a good laugh over Dreamer's antics. Hope the purple halter for Sassy shows up soon - though likely won't until the day after you buy a new one!


Fairly unexciting weekend here. We are back in a rainy pattern, getting 0.5 inches of rain Saturday and 1.25 inches yesterday! On Saturday, we spent a lot of the day driving to the hunting cabin so DH could get his stuff. The group decided to sell (much to DH's dismay) and it went really fast (likely because they were willing to take a massive hit on the price). DH was very angry at how things were handled, but unfortunately he was in the minority so was outvoted at every turn. Yesterday was inside work day, but we got a bunch of small projects done.

Today, the equine chiro is coming this morning, then I will continue with inside projects as the ground is a sloppy mess. Tomorrow is farrier day then my own chiro appt (and after doing the hay, my back is a wreck again). Such excitement! :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

Kyleen Drake said:


> Spent the day at Dreamcatcher Arabians' house yesterday, was lovely! Great people. Wonderful horses. First time I've been around horses in years and I was comfortable enough around her well behaved herd I could've laid down in the field and had a nap. I think I'm in-love with paints now. Though that might be a problem considering I also love Harlequin Great Danes. People might mistake one of my dogs I want to get later on in life for one of my foals. >.< (Joking of course.)
> 
> Good morning all, hope you had a nice weekend.


First, hello, nice to meet you. Second, you are in Oklahoma? Me too!!!! Is Dreamcatcher Arabians, Pat in Stillwater? I almost bought a horse from her; she is super nice.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

frlsgirl said:


> First, hello, nice to meet you. Second, you are in Oklahoma? Me too!!!! Is Dreamcatcher Arabians, Pat in Stillwater? I almost bought a horse from her; she is super nice.



Yeah I'm in a freaky town on the other side of Tulsa most people have never herd of. And yes, same person, though I did not want to give her first name out, respecting her privacy. I'm totally in love with her paint horse. I had so much fun with that horse it should've been a crime. If I can't find a horse I like anywhere else I just might have to pay her a small fortune, and her trainer another small fortune, to get a colt from her.


----------



## greentree

We even know some LAST names around here!!! Lol....privacy.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

greentree said:


> We even know some LAST names around here!!! Lol....privacy.



True, some of us might know some information about other people here. But I wouldn't presume to know what they do or don't want shared with EVERYONE here. So yeah, respect privacy, and if they want to share, fine, okay, but for me, I won't do it.


----------



## VickiRose

It's kinda weird to hear you guys discuss hay season while we are just seeding paddocks. DH had the kids out in paddocks he has prepped for seed, picking up rocks. He told them it would only take half an hour...two and a half hours later....I don't think DD is talking to him!!

GreenTree, yep the fun of hay season. A week's repair jobs for a couple of days hay making...we off set the costs of maintaining the gear by sending the father in law out to bale other people's hay.


----------



## frlsgirl

Ooops - sorry about dropping names! I will pm you Kyleen!


----------



## Happy Place

HI everyone,
Haven't posted in a while but I've been reading! Four more days of work, then off for the summer. I am renting the trailer again on Friday to do some trail riding. No camping, just trying 2 different areas.

Have my garden mostly planted. I got these huge tubs from a dairy farmer (they held supplements). Took the landscape trailer to the supply lot and picked up some beautiful compost. All my veggies will be in containers! I'll have tomatoes, zucchini, bell peppers and swiss chard. I'll take some pics when I have it all set up.

I'll try to post some pics of the babies tonight. They sure are cute!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
Sorry I have not been here for a while I have been dealing with hubby and his health 
He is much better this week 

I had a riding lesson today, I rode a Thoroughbred this time her name is Philly 
she really tested me today but had a great lesson 
sorry no picutres I forgot the camera


----------



## greentree

Country, happy to hear you had a good lesson! Hope your DH onto he's to feel better. 

We have two fields cut and working on the third. DH seems to have worked a trade for a baler. We do not know if it works.... It is like " let's Make A Deal" around here!!


----------



## Country Woman

greentree said:


> Country, happy to hear you had a good lesson! Hope your DH onto he's to feel better.
> 
> We have two fields cut and working on the third. DH seems to have worked a trade for a baler. We do not know if it works.... It is like " let's Make A Deal" around here!!


I hope you are able to finish your haying 
My riding coach is bringing in hay this evening


----------



## Eole

*CW*, glad you had some saddle time and a good lesson. Sorry about your hubby's health, hope he's getting better.


*HP*, exploring new trails is so much fun. It's good experience for Timmy too. I love gardening, but decided I lack time and energy for a garden this year. Just weeding and cleaning flower beds is enough.


*Koolio*, beautiful picture! Thanks for taking us along on your trip.


*AA* Sassy is so pretty. The Tahoe really looks like a good fit. I giggled visualizing Dreamer's antics in the field. If you could laugh about it, I guess you didn't feel unsafe by his acting up. Are they all feeling better now?


I'm confused: DreamCatcher ARABIANS actually breeds PAINTS? 


*Vicki*, funny how two horses react so differently to cues and pressure. You just gave me the idea of doing liberty work while I can't ride. Lucky you can grow things in winter.


Saddle fitter was here this morning. We fitted my old AP saddle to Buttercup. Then she helped me fit my endurance saddle to both Alizé and Buttercup. That saddle is adjustable with movable panels and shims. I wanted her advice on how good a job I did and needed help about a pressure point I wasn't sure how to deal with.


I received the truck-bed bike rack and it seems like a good system. Only issue is, I'll have to ditch the bed cover when I take the bike. 


Back to work tomorrow. Good night all.inkunicorn:


----------



## Jan1975

@VickiRose, those sheep!!!! Love! The wait for the ag school sounds agonizing! Bummer about the white line. 
@Koolio, glad your daughter did so well and that you were there to see it! GORGEOUS picture!
@AnitaAnne, love that saddle! Great that it fits all of the horses so well, too. I'm sure once you buy a new halter your old one will turn up. :lol:
@SwissMiss, yay for a great day w/ your friend! And funny you wanted a Peruvian horse so long ago. Better later than never! 
@Happy Place, the end of school is in sight!! Your container gardening sounds awesome. Take pics!
@Country Woman, sorry about your DH being sick! Glad you got a lesson in, though.
@greentree, do you think w/ so many horses you are money ahead w/ the hay? I have really bad memories of baling hay. Always so HOT and itchy. I'm sure methods have improved.
@phantomhorse13, bummer about all the rain.  What happened to your back?

I hope I didn't miss anyone! This is our first "normal" week of summer even though it's the second full week. Last week was chock-full of all of those appointments I don't have time for during the school year.


----------



## Country Woman

CW, glad you had some saddle time and a good lesson. Sorry about your hubby's health, hope he's getting better.

yes my husband is feeling a lot better . hw drove me to my lesson sinice Idon't drive


----------



## greentree

Eole, yes, she sold the Arab mares and gelded the stallion....apparently, she can actually sell the Paints! 
How is your hand? 

Jan, yes, we are money ahead, if I do not count time. We bought old, used equipment, one piece per year, and the most expensive one cost about 9 months worth of hay. 
My horses do better on MY hay... There is too much fertilizer and too many chemicals sprayed on most of it. 
Back in Texas I sold hay, and it payed my feed bill, and my horse show bills. 
Here, I would like to be able to feed my horses, AND Diane's horses, but I am only doing mine right now. 
It is difficult to be a one woman hay operation! DH works 80hours a week....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> *AA* Sassy is so pretty. The Tahoe really looks like a good fit. I giggled visualizing Dreamer's antics in the field. If you could laugh about it, I guess you didn't feel unsafe by his acting up. Are they all feeling better now?


Thank you, can you believe she will be 21 this August? I think I need a slightly thinner pad for her. Going to look through my stock, lol.

No, I didn't feel unsafe on Dreamer, he is after all 26 yrs old! But was doing a really good imitation of a 3 yr old...I couldn't get closer than 30 feet from a fence line. The one time I saw a lump of something that possibly could have been the halter, he planted his feet and did his ears were in my face again and it was nearly 50 feet away! 



Eole said:


> I'm confused: DreamCatcher ARABIANS actually breeds PAINTS?


This confused me too...



Eole said:


> Saddle fitter was here this morning. We fitted my old AP saddle to Buttercup. Then she helped me fit my endurance saddle to both Alizé and Buttercup. That saddle is adjustable with movable panels and shims. I wanted her advice on how good a job I did and needed help about a pressure point I wasn't sure how to deal with.
> 
> 
> I received the truck-bed bike rack and it seems like a good system. Only issue is, I'll have to ditch the bed cover when I take the bike.
> 
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Good night all.inkunicorn:


Always good to get the saddles fitted! The girls should be happy now. 

Have a good day at work; hope the finger holds up to it


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Eole, yes, she sold the Arab mares and gelded the stallion....apparently, she can actually sell the Paints!


this is rather sad; if she had kept the stallion intact could have had some pretty Arab/paint babies :wink:



greentree said:


> Jan, yes, we are money ahead, if I do not count time. We bought old, used equipment, one piece per year, and the most expensive one cost about 9 months worth of hay.
> My horses do better on MY hay... There is too much fertilizer and too many chemicals sprayed on most of it.
> Back in Texas I sold hay, and it payed my feed bill, and my horse show bills.
> Here, I would like to be able to feed my horses, AND Diane's horses, but I am only doing mine right now.
> It is difficult to be a one woman hay operation! DH works 80hours a week....


If you could bottle your energy would be sure to make a fortune! How do you do everything you do? Have you cloned yourself?


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Eole said:


> I'm confused: DreamCatcher ARABIANS actually breeds PAINTS?



She bread her paint, Patti, has the most adorable filly. Patti's baby is so charming I'm really nuts about both of them. I don't know if she would ever breed Patti again or not. But Patti makes some remarkably wonderful foals. If I get a horse HALF that nice I'll be so proud I'd want to show it off all the time. Some of you would say an Arabian would be best for a newbie like me, but for me, her Arabian had no appeal. It was a nice horse, but Patti stole my heart. I definitely got a good idea on what kind of personality I want in a horse now. 

Good morning everyone. I hope you have a good day!


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, I seriously have no idea how you do it!! You & your DH are the most energetic people I know. I'm glad you're able to feed your own horses w/ your hay. Our BO has a hay field, but I don't think it's big enough for all of the hay she needs. When I come down for my carriage ride, I will help you bale some hay. 

Anita, I'm cracking up at Dreamer thinking he's 3. Also, a lump of something could be a horse-eating monster!! You just never can tell what lurks in the pasture. 

Kyleen, I forgot to say welcome to this thread! I hope we aren't all too mature for you. :rofl: Good luck w/ your horse shopping!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Happy*: sounds like a good trip! Can't wait to see those baby pictures 

*Jan*: hope you summer is fabulous and filled with lots of riding. Ditto to *Happy*. 

*CW*: good to hear your DH is better and you had a lovely ride. 

*Phantom*: just remember that rain is growing the next hay cutting, lol. Are you going to have room for all that lovely hay? 

To all those that are sure the purple halter will show up just as soon as I buy another one...you are so right *sigh*

Have to take the vehicles in for service today but hopefully going to go halter-hunting again later. might try my snugpak on the BF; maybe I can get a little video of Dreamer 

BTW, found no ticks in ears this weekend :happydance: 
Sassy did do a really nice Levade preceded by a loud threat when I stuck my hand in her ear checking for any ticks. Wish I could have got a picture of _that_


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Jan1975 said:


> Kyleen, I forgot to say welcome to this thread! I hope we aren't all too mature for you. :rofl: Good luck w/ your horse shopping!


Hahaha! Thanks! I can't say much to join into the conversations yet until I learn more. But just being nosy and reading along helps sometimes. I pick up something new every day around here.

Doesn't matter to me if you've the spirit of a 2 year old or the mentality of someone who's 200. Playful is fun, and wisdom is a blessing.


----------



## VickiRose

Well I'm jealous that you guys can cut hay twice in the one paddock. Never happens here, we just don't get rain at the right time. Our hay supply is steadily dwindling at the moment. Winter has been very wet and cold this year, so the grass is growing very slowly. Think we are about two thirds of the way through the hay. But at least it's only the cows and horses needing hay now. The sheep seem to be coping well on the grass. 

Had another cow stuck laying down in the paddock today. She was flat on her side and really bloated, poor thing! She must have fallen last night and gotten stuck, she had been thrashing around a lot. DH and I got her sitting up but she won't stand, and she is really cold and shivering. The bloating has settled a bit though. So she is spending the night surrounded by hay, with Rose's horse blanket over her! Hope it helps, it's not like Rose will wear it! 

Wish I'd had the camera on me this morning. We fed hay out to the horses and the cows that share their paddock, but I'd just hard fed the horses too. So Boston stuffs as much hay in as he can, then lays sprawled out all over the rest of the hay! He was too lazy to make the cows go away, so he was laying flat out in the hay with the three calves and four cows (and Rose) nibbling hay around the edges. Kind of like some sort of slow feeder .... LOL!


----------



## Jan1975

We just got home from visiting a Morgan horse farm where they had three foals. It was so much fun! Two of the foals are twins. They were sooooo friendly and cute. I think they were 3 months old. The mother was really friendly and affectionate, too. At one point, she laid her chin on my shoulder and just stood there. :lol: The babies were up and cuddling with us for a good 30 minutes and then it was apparently naptime.

















The twins were a surprise as an early u/s only showed one. One had a tough time at first but he's actually the bigger one now and they are both doing well.


----------



## greentree

Vicki, I was cutting it very close.... I think I am down to 5 bales in the loft, but still have one of the big bales in case of a hay emergency! 

You would have flipped over our Texas hay patch.... We cut it every 30 days, of the weather cooperated! Usually 5 times.

Jan, how many of those adorable mMorgans are you adopting???


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan, how many of those adorable mMorgans are you adopting???


I would have put either of the twins in my car if the owner had let me. :lol: The mother too! All sooo sweet. I think Morgans are a bit spicy for my blood though.


----------



## frlsgirl

Jan1975 said:


> I would have put either of the twins in my car if the owner had let me. :lol: The mother too! All sooo sweet. I think Morgans are a bit spicy for my blood though.


Morgans are awesome and there are so calmer ones out there; even some of the hotter ones are just pretending. Ana will get herself all worked up over something and just snort and swish that tail around, but she never actually does anything that terrible - like a trainer once said "she's all bark and very little bite"


----------



## phantomhorse13

*CW*: glad you got a lesson in. bummer you forgot the camera!
*
AA*: we still have over at DH's office to get the first cutting from. i think that will fill our loft totally. if we get second or third cutting, it will be stored in Keith's hay barn. which is good in that we need to put it somewhere but annoying because it means when I need hay for rides, I will have to go get it (and potentially with my car, no less). but how can i _really_ complain about having too much hay?!

*greentree*: does the baler work?  hope so!

*KD*: just jump into the convo. nobody here is an expert!

*VR*: i hope your cow recovers. that sounds very stressful.

*Jan*: foals are adorable! and super lucky to have both twins survive.



Jan1975 said:


> *phantomhorse13* What happened to your back?


Back when I worked with horses professionally, I got trampled by a nutty two year old. He ran me down intentionally and stepped on my back. Luckily for me, I ended that ordeal with only 2 "altered" vertebrae and not a broken back, but things have never been quite the same. I try to be careful (and love my chiropractor), but the panic over the hay last week did not do me a lot of good. The disc isn't herniated, but I am having a lot of muscle spasms.


The farrier was supposed to be here today, but there was an issue with his supply place getting the pour-in pads we need. I am not sure why they waited until the day he was supposed to pick the stuff up to mention they screwed up the order, but everyone cross your fingers and toes the stuff gets there tomorrow like the store promised!!

Instead, I got Sultan out for a ride. It started sunny, but suspicious clouds started appearing over the hills about 1/3 of the way through the ride. I was already about as far from home as I planned to get, so hoped we didn't get too wet. It was so humid and hot that the rain (which stayed light) actually felt good. It was sunny again by the time we got home.






































We weren't home long though before some serious weather came through. Mia is not impressed with storms, so she was happy to help me get stuff organized in the feed room while the storm rained itself out.











Afterwards, I had to laugh at Phin and Dream playing tug of war over a branch that had come down in the pasture. You would think they hadn't seen food in weeks!


----------



## greentree

No, too much hay is a good problem! DH thinks we have 600 bales on the ground.. And I have to pick it all up..,glad I did not ride the bike tonight.

I don't think we have even seen a picture of that baler!!! I heard DH ask him for pictures. 

I rode Spirit today, and Mary rode JR. We rode down to check on that first field, and coming back, the neighbors Jersey calves were up by the fence...Spirit actually raised his head ! He could not figure them out! It was so funny...


----------



## Jan1975

phantomhorse13 said:


> Back when I worked with horses professionally, I got trampled by a nutty two year old. He ran me down intentionally and stepped on my back. Luckily for me, I ended that ordeal with only 2 "altered" vertebrae and not a broken back, but things have never been quite the same. I try to be careful (and love my chiropractor), but the panic over the hay last week did not do me a lot of good. The disc isn't herniated, but I am having a lot of muscle spasms.


OUCH!!! You are lucky to have survived that one. Vicious horse!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Expert or not, I'm sure no one here is as quite as green as I am. All I have is questions, considering I'm in the very beginning of the learning phase. I'm sure that would get old after awhile.

Talking to some people about my barn. They want to know what I want in my barn, how I want it built, where I want it built, so they know how to treat the land around it. What needs done. They're asking me the 1,000 questions of the details of the barn so they can do the blue prints, let me view the blue prints over, tweek anything I don't like, and re-do them. Got a guy coming out, going to give me a quote on how much it's going to cost me to replace the barbed wire fence with some sturdy white-coated steel and put in the security gate down by the drive / mail box.

It's a very emotional process. Everything I do is a reminder of how I came to own this land. And each step I make I remember and wanting to do my best to make them proud.

So yeah, nothing terribly interesting for me to share.

Crazy horse running you down?  Ouch...


----------



## VickiRose

Kyleen, green is fine, I'm a novice too. I only had my first riding lessons just over a year ago. I've had a few horses over the years, but nothing rideable. Usually just old retirees that no one wanted/could look after, or "free" horses that had issues that made them unable to be ridden. So I know horse care, but not riding. I'm in awe of some of our experienced riders in the forum!

The new bit arrived today! Yay! Now I just have to get the courage up to try it out.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Trying to get a riding lesson today with George Morris. He's got a ranch 15 miles from here. I don't know who he is, I guess I'll find out. Waiting for them to return my call.


----------



## greentree

Here's the courage for you, vickirose!

Kyleen, (not trying to discourage, dissuade, be negative, whatever you want to call it...but) if I were you, I would give the barn building a while. You cannot know what you don't know, and those barns cannot be "unbuilt". Take some time to SEE what you need and want, especially if you are not using a specialized horse barn builder.

I am on my FOURTH barn, and this one was built from scratch by an experienced barn builder. After 50 years of horse ownership, there are STILL things I would change, now that I have USED the barn for 4 years.


----------



## greentree

Lesson with George Morris?? Why not just START at the top??? Lol. Hang on to your hat...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Jan*: Twin Morgan foals!!  Those will be wonderful horses, they are so accepting of your DS. I Love Morgans!!! 

Can't wait to watch these two grow! 

*VickiRose & Kyleen*: everyone was a newbie once. I enjoy seeing newbies develop a passion for horses. Nothing beats the love of a good horse :apple:

*Phantom*: too much hay is a great problem to have :wink:

Mia did another wonderful job supervising the feed room. Nice pleasant ride on Sultan. The picture of Dream and Phin playing with the branch is the best! Would frame that one. Horses being horses


My halter-hunting ride was uneventful last night, in more ways than one. Dreamer was being his normal BTDT self and consented to walk all over the pasture except the corner where the neighbors were hammering and talking loudly. But no halter was found :sad:

Going to buy her a new one, but will be slightly different because they don't make that style anymore. Added adjustable nose and nearly doubled the price :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

It's not like I am rushing out and building the barn today. I am merely getting the blue prints. Once I have the blue prints I can get a quote on cost. That's it. One step at a time. I'm not total bat **** crazy.

I can't help who my neighbors are who are offering lessons. >.< I guess you've herd of him then.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Kyleen Drake said:


> Trying to get a riding lesson today with George Morris. He's got a ranch 15 miles from here. I don't know who he is, I guess I'll find out. Waiting for them to return my call.


George Morris. He is legend in the hunter/jumper world. He is also well known for being a not-very-kind taskmaster, though he gets results assuming the rider doesn't leave the ring in tears. I once audited a clinic with him where over half those riding did just that.

If you have thick skin and a big wallet, go for it. Otherwise you might want to look for lessons from someone normally teaching beginners. 


Nothing wrong with being a beginner and asking questions. Ask. Everyone here is friendly and supportive and you are not going to learn if you don't ask.


Sounds like there is a sad story behind where you now live. Please don't let anybody rush you into making decisions you are not ready for. You will not let anybody down by saying you need some time to figure things out. Do you have horses right now that need a place to be? If not, slow down and take the time to figure out what _you_ want in your barn. While I love the barn here, someone focused on different things would likely hate it.


----------



## greentree

PH13 obviously said it better than I.... This is not the COTH forum, and you do not need to be defensive here!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Yeah one of the places teaching horseback riding is the KLM. There are many teachers at this location, but today's instructors for the beginning class is George. If he's a cranky old coot, what do I care so long as I get my moneys worth out of the lesson. lol And if I don't like him but like the KLM, I'll just pick a different instructor for the next time I go. And if I still don't like them, I'll try the next place. No big deal.

Right now I am learning about horses. That's all. I feel very strongly that a person should learn about the animal before they buy one. I did the same with my cat before I adopted her. I read a ton of books, talked to some cat breeders who were well knowledge on cat behavior, made sure I would be a good cat owner, then went and adopted my "Sophie." I've got the same mentality with horses. I am going to make dang sure I'm capable of being a good horse owner before I do it. And going to make sure I can afford the best care after I have made my purchase. Thus the research into the barns, ect. Just doing my homework.

One of the first steps is seeing if I still can ride at all. I'm not as young as I use to be. >.< So looking for a simple lesson for today. See if I still even enjoy riding. I know I love horses, does not make me suited to own one. 

The more time I spend around horses the more I'll learn. The more homework I do, research online, the more I'll learn. The more I spend time talking to others who own horses, the more I'll learn. In doing so I'll get an idea who I will want to build my barn. And from there, will only have to hand them the blue prints, photos, and ask for a quote, tell them to get busy. It might end up I decide I don't want to own a horse myself. I mearly build the barn on some of my land and say, "This is my barn, the barn and location is the only thing included in the package. You can park your trailer here on my land, but I'm not taking care of your horse. You have to feed it, care for it, ect." 

What ever direction I decide on going, first step is always homework. As I said, not bat **** crazy. haha


----------



## Jan1975

@VickiRose, novices are my favorite--my horse family.  I just started lessons at the end of last summer after 25 years of NOT. I did ride as a kid. I'm enjoying riding SO much more now than I did as a kid I think! I guess when you pay for it yourself it means more. :lol: Good luck w/ the new bit! 

@Kyleen Drake, George Morris, what what??? At our barn they always call my son George Morris because he's the only one that is really serious about jumping. You are definitely starting high up! I wonder if it will really be him teaching the beginner lessons or one of his assistants. Even at our barn, the main trainer doesn't start giving you lessons until you've "graduated" to a certain level.

After your post on the main forums I too was a bit worried about you jumping into the barn project, but after what you've said here I can tell you are taking it slow and making wise choices.

Update: I missed your 2nd post, just read it. Have fun @ your lesson!!

@AnitaAnne, accepting is not even the right word for those morgan foals...they were SO tame and affectionate!! The owner has 3 kids, and they've obviously been playing with them a ton. I think they will both be sold in the fall, though (the foals, not the kids :lol: ). The barn has a stallion & they mostly focus on breeding and showing. They are doing some futurities this summer. I guess there is a whole morgan horse showing world that I know nothing about! 

I can't believe you still haven't found the halter! Darned horses, why can't they take care of their stuff? :lol:

My son and I rode Gatsby last night, and he acted like their seasoned lesson horse. He was walking and trotting SO slow. It's amazing how much more mellow he is when he's on turnout 24/7. When it's this mild, they leave them out all the time. He did finally perk up once we did some cantering practice. I'll admit I'm a bit nervous when my son starts doing bigger jumps. The harder he has to work, the more frisky he gets, and I've heard of horses being a handful when they start doing the bigger jumps. But, that is a worry for a later day.  Typical me, worrying about things that haven't even happened yet. :lol:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

The web site says today's instructor for the beginning class is George. I've no reason to doubt it. Just waiting for them to contact me back and let me know if I can join the class today or not. The lessons are $40 a class. And even if I can't get into there today, going to see if they can get me in on my husband's next day off.

I have no interest in jumping. I don't have an interest in English riding either (ironic I know) but I'll go see if they've anything to teach me.

I'm also trying to go a horse show with Dreamcatcher Arabians here a couple of weeks in Tulsa. I'm not going to be riding, just sitting my bum in the grand stands, watching. Just going to see what I can learn. If some of you are in our area, heads up if you would like to go too.

LOL! Yeah I got that impression, people thinking I was nuts and rushing into stuff, I'm not. I've five years to learn as much as I can. It's going to take that long to do the repairs on my land and a few other things going on in my life. I'm not wanting to yank my special needs sons away from good teachers to move quite yet. I know even if I don't own horses, I'm wanting to put the fences up. That's getting done no matter what. lol..


----------



## Jan1975

Kyleen Drake said:


> LOL! Yeah I got that impression, people thinking I was nuts and rushing into stuff, I'm not. I've five years to learn as much as I can. It's going to take that long to do the repairs on my land and a few other things going on in my life. I'm not wanting to yank my special needs sons away from good teachers to move quite yet. I know even if I don't own horses, I'm wanting to put the fences up. That's getting done no matter what. lol..


Sounds like a great plan! For some reason, I was thinking you already lived on your land. How far away from you is it?


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Snake Creek Bridge

This is my land. As you can see, it's in rough shape. It's had better days. It's mostly over grown weeds, barbed wire fences and cattle. There's nothing left there to see. Even if you were to go there, it would be hard for you to see the burned-down house from the road. Or the burned down barn behind that. Or the neglected orchards. It's even kind of hard to see where my great grandmother's garden use to be. I'll resurrect that too. You'd have to do some serious trespassing to see where the trees were ripped out by the tornado and look at the creators that need filled in. >.< I've a lot of work to do and only a lawn tractor, a few hand tools, and my two arms to do it. But I'm getting it done!

It's a 30 minute drive. I live in town for now, hate it with a passion. Starting to get miserable over it. I enjoy a slower life style and this town pace is not it. I grew up on a farm and I miss that life terribly! I would like my boys to be able to get on a bike and go ride it without having to worry about some thoughtless teenager driving up and down the road in front of my house at 60 miles per hour. And that happens a lot here on a road full of kids.


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone


Sorry I have neglected posting. I have finally caught up reading I think.


AA - I know about loosing halters in fields well. Lady has lost three since I've been at the barn. I think she digs holes and hides them. We haven't found any of them.


PH - Glad you were able to get all your hay in and sorry about Keith not getting his done. I used to help my Uncle and Aunt bale hay every year. You just can't predict good weather through the bailing. Love your pics as always.


Happy - sounds like you are having so much fun riding I think you found the perfect horse.


Greentree - I feel like I have run a marathon after reading your posts. You are so active. I couldn't keep up with you that is for sure.


Well, I got some bad news Monday. Lady's owner wants to full lease her so our deal will be ending. I am so sad. We just don't have the money since DH retired so that I can do a full lease. 


I hope you guys will still have me here. I so enjoy hearing about everyone elses experiences.


Be talking to you all again soon. Have a great day.


----------



## greentree

Oh, twalker, that makes me sad. A part lease horse will come along, or Lady will kick those new people in the shin so they won't like her....in the mean time, you can come here any time you want and ride for free! 

Kyleen, you too! Come to KY and you can ride a Paint horse, Arabian, half Arabian, Tennessee Walker and Morgan, all in one spot. Carriage driving, dressage, western, trail or arena, we do it all here. You can tour the ultimate recycling project(my barn and covered arena), Mammoth Cave, and a Mennonite community that only uses horse power.

Jan, That's cute calling your son GM! I love that he is serious about jumping. You need to bring him over so that he can learn to drive, too!!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Jan, That's cute calling your son GM! I love that he is serious about jumping. You need to bring him over so that he can learn to drive, too!!


You know I really do want to visit you!  You are horribly far from met. My sometimes takes mountain bike trips to Land Between the Lakes; is that familiar to you? 

I think Gatsby would be GREAT at driving. He has such an easy, effortless trot. I can see him trotting down a country road (not sure where we'd be going LOL).


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Ha! Don't tempt me, I might take you up on that offer in order to advance my horse education. It sounds fun. And I always get away for a few days once a year as a birthday gift to myself.


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Oh, twalker, that makes me sad. A part lease horse will come along, or Lady will kick those new people in the shin so they won't like her....in the mean time, you can come here any time you want and ride for free!
> 
> Kyleen, you too! Come to KY and you can ride a Paint horse, Arabian, half Arabian, Tennessee Walker and Morgan, all in one spot. Carriage driving, dressage, western, trail or arena, we do it all here. You can tour the ultimate recycling project(my barn and covered arena), Mammoth Cave, and a Mennonite community that only uses horse power.
> 
> Jan, That's cute calling your son GM! I love that he is serious about jumping. You need to bring him over so that he can learn to drive, too!!


Greentree - I love you for that. I'd love to visit you and your horses sometime. Also, you aren't to far away from Ohio. It could be doable


----------



## greentree

Adult horse camp!!! Woohoo! Lol! 
Lbl is 2 hours west of me....next time you are there, let me know and I will bring horses!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Any of you see the photo I took of Dream's "Dokey" ? I just made it a desktop photo on my laptop and it's making me laugh each time I turn on my comp.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I HAS A HORSIE LESSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm SO excited I could just wet myself! >.< Today at 5:00, $45 for an hour and a half. They are going to have me show up half hour before the lesson, groom the horse I am going to ride (supervised the whole time), teach me to tack and saddle it up, let me walk it out, let me do some really simple ground work with it, and in the end of my lesson a 30 minute ride! OMG!!! OMG!!!!! OMG!!!! Husband's laughing at me, he got a HUGE smooch when he said he'd watch the boys for me and do my share of the house work I was meant to do tonight so I could go... He said, "If I knew it was going to be that easy I'd taken you riding ages ago." lol


----------



## greentree

Enjoy!!! 
I have a question... What does KLM stand for? You mentioned it in the first lesson post. Thanks!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I don't know. It just says "KLM Ranch." I didn't ask either. I'll try and look it up...


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Jan*: I bet Gatsby loves being able to be out all the time. it sounds like you have a good instructor for your son, so try not to worry about how things will go. he will be prepared!

*Twalker*: i am SO sorry to hear about Lady.. i am going to pray that something happens and the deal falls through so you can keep your time with her. :sad:

*greentree*: careful with your invitations or you might wind up with a party! I would love to do more driving. I have done some with standies, but suspect training for the track is not the same as pleasure driving.




Kyleen Drake said:


> The web site says today's instructor for the beginning class is George. The lessons are $40 a class.


Holy moly - people at show barns would be fighting one another for a lesson with George for that price!! I will expect a minute-by-minute replay of the lesson! 

Putting up fences sounds like a smart plan.. what is that saying, good fences make good neighbors? :wink: Don't blame you for wanting to get out of town. When I got together with my now DH, it was a no-brainer for me to move to here from my suburban-heading-for-urban NE philly house!


Today was errands and packing day. It was supposed to be "off and on showers" which turned out to be monsoonal rain (we wound up with 1/2 inch of rain in about 3 hours). Since I didn't want to pack the trailer in the rain, I decided to run to the local animal outlet store on my way home from other errands. This store does mostly dog things, with a few cat things and some horse things. You never know what you may find.

I found a bonanza!!! I had been looking for a simple dressage pad for Phin.. and found one (red no less!) on clearance for $10 - and it had been $75 to start with. Then, on a whim, I looked through their fly sheets and found an amigo combo sheet (meaning it has the belly band and the neck cover) for $30 - that thing cost $189 to start!! I am not sure who the heck would have paid full retail for either of those things, but I was about tap dancing around the store at the clearance prices.

Rain has ended and now its super windy and cold - with wind chill its 38F!! Guess we skipped to fall.. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My riding instructors name is Christy, I spoke to her on the phone about where to meet, ect. She says George is visiting, and he might take over the lesson for a bit.  I just want to learn to ride western! I don't want a mean man yelling at me! lol Oh this gonna be fun.. He can sass me all he likes, I'll sass him back. He can think he's hot **** all he likes but he's never met my dad... lol


----------



## Jan1975

Kyleen Drake said:


> My riding instructors name is Christy, I spoke to her on the phone about where to meet, ect. She says George is visiting, and he might take over the lesson for a bit.  I just want to learn to ride western! I don't want a mean man yelling at me! lol Oh this gonna be fun.. He can sass me all he likes, I'll sass him back. He can think he's hot **** all he likes but he's never met my dad... lol


Okay that makes a lot more sense. I bet he's doing a clinic there or something. Have a super fun time at your lesson!!


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Adult horse camp!!! Woohoo! Lol!
> Lbl is 2 hours west of me....next time you are there, let me know and I will bring horses!


GETAWAY PARTY AT GREENTREE'S!! Let's make it happen! :cheers::racing:


----------



## Jan1975

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Jan*: I bet Gatsby loves being able to be out all the time. it sounds like you have a good instructor for your son, so try not to worry about how things will go. he will be prepared!
> 
> 
> I found a bonanza!!! I had been looking for a simple dressage pad for Phin.. and found one (red no less!) on clearance for $10 - and it had been $75 to start with. Then, on a whim, I looked through their fly sheets and found an amigo combo sheet (meaning it has the belly band and the neck cover) for $30 - that thing cost $189 to start!! I am not sure who the heck would have paid full retail for either of those things, but I was about tap dancing around the store at the clearance prices.


YAY for great deals!! 

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I worry TOO much. I am positive my instructor will be honest if Gatsby gets to be too much for my son and recommend a different horse. I am not sure why I need to be reminded over & over to trust her!


----------



## frlsgirl

Kyleen - have fun at your lesson!

Phantom - that is a great deal on a pad! We don't have a Dover or any other major horsey retailer around here; most of the shops are boutique type places that cater to rich parents of H/J kids so all the clothes are tiny and the prices huge!

Ana has been without a hoof wrap for 2 days now and so far no problems; hoping it will continue like this; we had our first real schooling session yesterday since the abscess; she did pretty well but you can tell she got a little spoiled with her 2 week vacation and wanted to see if I would accept less than 100%; silly girl didn't know that we have a secret stash of whips in the arena; so I lined her up next to the gate and grabbed one of them; I didn't even have to use it at all; it's just knowing that I have it suddenly convinces her to give me 100%; I did take it pretty easy on her with lots of walk breaks; we only cantered 1 long side each direction; the rest was probably 70% walk and 30% trot so it's not like I'm all that hard on her. I'm gonna try to slowly increase the workload to bring her back up to speed. Of course now we are into the summer season with temps into the 90s and high humidity off and on. Hoping to do most of the more serious schooling Saturday and Sunday mornings and do more leisurely stuff during the week in the evenings. 

I contacted Ana's previous chiro who is also a vet and she agreed to make the drive out to our barn to get Ana aligned again. She's coming next week. I went to the chiro today; I tried a new one today because supposedly he charges the office visit as a visit versus a treatment, so you only pay a copay vs the deductible; so I go to check out and the lady starts talking about deductible, and I was like, oh hail no, not this again. I'm just gonna wait until I get my EOB before I get my feathers ruffled again. On a positive note, he was really nice, efficient and effective; turns out I have a bone spur in my neck that I didn't even know about, and my L4 is all out of whack which explains why I hurt so bad after riding for long periods at a time.

Anyway, enough about me....hope everyone is having a good week.


----------



## Jan1975

frlsgirl said:


> Kyleen - have fun at your lesson!
> 
> Phantom - that is a great deal on a pad! We don't have a Dover or any other major horsey retailer around here; most of the shops are boutique type places that cater to rich parents of H/J kids so all the clothes are tiny and the prices huge!
> 
> Ana has been without a hoof wrap for 2 days now and so far no problems; hoping it will continue like this; we had our first real schooling session yesterday since the abscess; she did pretty well but you can tell she got a little spoiled with her 2 week vacation and wanted to see if I would accept less than 100%; silly girl didn't know that we have a secret stash of whips in the arena; so I lined her up next to the gate and grabbed one of them; I didn't even have to use it at all; it's just knowing that I have it suddenly convinces her to give me 100%; I did take it pretty easy on her with lots of walk breaks; we only cantered 1 long side each direction; the rest was probably 70% walk and 30% trot so it's not like I'm all that hard on her. I'm gonna try to slowly increase the workload to bring her back up to speed. Of course now we are into the summer season with temps into the 90s and high humidity off and on. Hoping to do most of the more serious schooling Saturday and Sunday mornings and do more leisurely stuff during the week in the evenings.
> 
> I contacted Ana's previous chiro who is also a vet and she agreed to make the drive out to our barn to get Ana aligned again. She's coming next week. I went to the chiro today; I tried a new one today because supposedly he charges the office visit as a visit versus a treatment, so you only pay a copay vs the deductible; so I go to check out and the lady starts talking about deductible, and I was like, oh hail no, not this again. I'm just gonna wait until I get my EOB before I get my feathers ruffled again. On a positive note, he was really nice, efficient and effective; turns out I have a bone spur in my neck that I didn't even know about, and my L4 is all out of whack which explains why I hurt so bad after riding for long periods at a time.
> 
> Anyway, enough about me....hope everyone is having a good week.


I'm glad Ana's doing so well!! Funny how just the sight of the crop helps. Silly horses.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

> which explains why I hurt so bad after riding for long periods at a time.



Hope you feel better soon. I've had experiences with back pain, it's misery.


----------



## frlsgirl

Kyleen Drake said:


> Hope you feel better soon. I've had experiences with back pain, it's misery.


Thanks, I'm fine on Ana if I don't school super hard or super long. Riding bigger moving horses is tough or riding Ana in one of those 2 hour group lessons or trail rides kills me.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

frlsgirl said:


> Thanks, I'm fine on Ana if I don't school super hard or super long. Riding bigger moving horses is tough or riding Ana in one of those 2 hour group lessons or trail rides kills me.



I'm guessing Ana is the one in the photo with you making the funny face at the camera?

Sorry for your pain, I hope you find something that helps it.


----------



## frlsgirl

Yes Ana is my mare and that's her in my avatar pic; she's famous for her funny faces:










She's not a big moving horse so I don't get terribly sore on her; here you can see how small she is standing next to me; I'm 5'4 and Ana is 14'2


----------



## greentree

Only 4 more days til I can start liking posts again!!

DH is out baling. I am kind of scared to go down there'! I need one of those bale throwers and a wagon like PH has. We used to have bale wagons in Texas. 
Now we have me. Lol! 

We have a fox family living in our sinkhole up by the road. DH got a cute picture of one of the kits, but I cannot get it off of my phone...

PH, those were some awesome bargains!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> YAY for great deals!!
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I worry TOO much. I am positive my instructor will be honest if Gatsby gets to be too much for my son and recommend a different horse. I am not sure why I need to be reminded over & over to trust her!


Because you are a momma :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Jan1975 said:


> GETAWAY PARTY AT GREENTREE'S!! Let's make it happen! :cheers::racing:


I'm coming TOO!!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I'm coming TOO!!


Me three!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*TWalker*: So very sorry you are losing your lease on Lady :sad: I will be praying that you will find a way to lease her full time or even get your partial lease back. Maybe she won't find anyone to lease her and she will accept a partial lease again. 

Good luck and make sure you take up Greentree on that lovely invite! 

*Swiss*: Are you back? Raya is missing you; best bring lots of carrots so you don't get a mare glare :wink:

*Fearless*: Great news that Ana is well enough to ride!! Praying she has a full recovery. Praying your back is better soon too. 

Riders all seem to have something or other wrong with them...

*Kayleen*: Good luck with the property. Will be fun watching your progress. Take lots of pictures. 

Really interested to hear how the lesson went. Reading through the commentary tonight I thought maybe it was a different George Morris. Never heard of _the_ GM teaching beginners. Especially to just call up and book a lesson the same day, for $45? 

*Phantom*: Do you have a ride this weekend? Can't wait to hear how it goes. 

*Greentree*: Wonderful of you to offer free pony rides :riding:

*Jan*: So your DS is little George Morris? Very cool!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tried the BF Tahoe saddle on Sassy again tonight with a medium thickness pad, the Barefoot Physio. It fit her perfect. Will post a video after I get it uploaded. 

Took a video of Dreamer yesterday too with the thick Skito Dryback pad with heavyweight insert. Works perfectly on him. 

Tonight rode Chivas. He was nice and forward moving and was only slightly off when racking. I was planning to mostly walk him, but those plans got axed. Two different boarders decided to lunge their horses in the other arenas. That wasn't so much the problem as the audiences walking around. Then a boy started going around on his four wheeler, and Chivas was just so wound up I figured better to just get off and hang out with him. 

Planned to wait until folks were done waving whips around, but it was just taking too long so I quit. Hopefully will get a good ride in this weekend after I move some hay. 

Chivas is just not used to all this stuff. We used to mainly just go trail riding, and don't think he has any idea how to lunge or what the heck it is for. 

Praying it doesn't rain, then will have to do housework :icon_rolleyes:

g'night all


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I came home and went RIGHT to sleep. I hurt in places I don't want to talk about. And I wasn't expecting the mental fatigue. I was really hyper aware of what was going on between me and the horse 100% of the time. Not knowing that horse, but trusting that it was well behaved because it was used often at this riding academy, I was keeping a watchful eye on her. She was sweet. But I got the feeling if she could talk she would've said, "Oh great, another human to climb all over me, can't I take a nap instead?" >.< I didn't do anything but walk her when it was my turn to ride. And I liked my trainer. She was youngish, but patient and informative. She got me to sit a little better in my seat and said we'd work on that more the next time I came in. She corrected a few of my mistakes and we had a few laughs. I told her I was pretty happy with the pace she was teaching me and would like a few more lessons, just to get comfortable with what she'd already taught me before advancing the lesson. She kinda understood what I meant by that. She said she'd advance my training later then but would keep helping me with sitting in my seat, keeping good balance, ect. Those were the things that I wanted to work on. I'm a bit more clumsy in the saddle now than I was when I was younger. lol She said she'd let me ride bareback saddle next time on some horse named "Dash," see if it would help my balance any. Seeing as I told her that's the kind of saddle I had when I was a kid. I did NOT want to get off the horse. I was having so much fun. I did not feel any pain while on the horse. (I think it was the adrenaline rush, the excitement.) But when I got off and got home. OH MY GOD!!!!!! LOL! I think tomorrow I"m not going to do anything but bendge watch TV with my boys! >.< Maybe a hot bath.. >.< Walking is bad! Very bad! Walking is evil! And husband is laughing at me like no tomorrow.. If he dares says to me, "Cowgirll up," he's getting a pillow at his head!


I got to brush my little mare down, I enjoyed that immensely. It's funny how I was pleased just to do little things. I'm not confident yet in tacking her up, or putting a western saddle on her yet. I keep checking, checking again and then again, that I am doing it right. Really a tiny bit paranoid I would over look something and do harm to the horse. I would feel awful if I did. But I realized pretty quick that my instructor, Christy, was watching me like a hawk, and would only jump in to illustrate something only when I wasn't understanding some horse terminology she was saying. The words, I got hung up on a lot. I appreciated that she didn't treat me like the 10 year old girls that were there, at horse camp, but an adult who just needed to learn.. Basically I really liked the owner, I loved the place, I got a lot of useful ideas about barn layouts. Each time I asked a question, she'd answer me, and it would lead to ten more questions. >.< 


I'll probably go back, once I can walk normally again. lol

There was a lot of fancy dressed older girls in one area, all riding about in English style. Old man, I guess was George, was over there doing his best to make them cry it seemed. I was glad I wasn't in that class. lol My instructor said it was something to do with some advanced competitive rider in our area. When the old coot looked at me as if to say something I gave him the evil eye. I was thinking, "Don't you even DARE talk to me like that." >.< Actually what I was thinking was a bit stronger than that, but I can't repeat it here. >.< I'm sure, as usual, I wasn't able to keep my thoughts off my face.

Olympic riders? There are horses at the Olympics? Or is there just some Olympic level kind of event in the horse world?


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Kayleen*: sounds like a good ride if you are so sore, lol. Maybe a bit tense too. Next time will be even better

Definitely there are horse sports in the Olympics; didn't know there were any other sports there :wink:

little bio on GM

George Morris Biography | Equestrian Coach


----------



## Kyleen Drake

frlsgirl said:


> Yes Ana is my mare and that's her in my avatar pic; she's famous for her funny faces:


She's beautiful. And she looks like she's a good match for you, not too big. I love her funny faces. About that, all I have to say is MORE! lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

AnitaAnne said:


> *Kyleen*: sounds like a good ride if you are so sore, lol. Maybe a bit tense too. Next time will be even better


I'm not trying to sound mean or anything like that, but I just GOT to ask... How can someone say they love horses, say they want the horse culture to continue, and treat people like crap when trying to teach them? I don't know the right word for it, but behaving that way just seems off to me. I can understand being stern, tough, even down right ridged in order to get Olympic quality riding out of a professional rider. But cruel, mean spirited, and down right nasty? Um, no. I don't understand that.

Kids are already awake this morning trying to get me up and moving and each time they ask me for something I'm looking at them like, "Do I have to move?" I groan and moan a bit, still sore, but cowgirl up and moving, doing what needs done.

I plan on taking my younger son with me after I feel comfortable in the saddle. And after I get to know some of the trainers there. I'll let him double-ride with one of the trainers if he's brave enough to try it. See if he's serious about loving horses or not. He's still a little thing, not even 50 pounds. And if he can do well on a double-ride I might let him take a few lessons. There were kids there younger than him at the horse camp.

Is it bad of me that I see these videos of this trainer and all I am thinking is, "a***hole!" ? I am TRYING to keep an open mind, but he seems like a bit of a know-it-all jerk. >.< First impressions can be rough. I know I'd want someone to give me another chance if I made a bad impression so I am trying..


----------



## greentree

It is not an unusual way to parse out the serious students( in any discipline) from the wannabes. 

Glad you enjoyed the lesson!


----------



## Jan1975

Twalker, I'm so sorry about Lady.  Maybe a cheaper lease situation will come up, or maybe you can pay to ride her by the hour or something?

AnitaAnne, not sure that my son is a little George Morris but that's his nickname at the barn. :lol: Hopefully next time you go to the barn it won't be so busy and you can get some work done with Chivas. It's raining here...that doesn't mean I have to do housework, does it??

Kyleen, I'm cracking up over your pains, sorry, not laughing AT your pain but at your description of them. I know it sounds strange but the best way to make them better is to ride again soon. If you stretch your rides out too far you aren't going to get used to it. It only takes a few times. George Morris is known for being tough. You don't get good at anything if people coddle you. He may be excessively tough, but he has coached many Olympic riders, so obviously he knows what he's doing. It sounds like he was doing a special clinic for the elite riders at the barn maybe? Our trainer is the nicest, funniest person ever, but she does NOT sugar coat things during lessons. She is constantly yelling feedback. Some of it's good, a lot of it's bad. It seems that when she yells the most bad stuff, at the end, she'll tell you how much progress you made and what a great lesson it was. :lol: You learn through failure! 

It is raining today, so I guess I will have my lesson INDOORS. I'm very thankful for an indoor arena for days like today. Around here my riding would be very limited w/out it. Also, I'm really into a book right now: Big Little Lies. Anyone else a reader? My kids are old enough now they don't NEED me waiting on them 24/7, so I have spent most of my summer afternoons with a book!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I'm laughing too, no worries. Each time I stand up and go "oooch!" I'm laughing at myself. I have to. I knew this was coming. It's either laugh it off or cry it off and I would rather a good giggle any day.. It's the location. We all know it. WHERE you are sore at is what is funny. It's immature perhaps but still funny.. Especially when you've a husband cracking jokes at you in the background..

And like I said, tough is good in a horse trainer when you're trying to compete, I agree. But down right mean?? There is a division line, it was crossed once or twice from what I herd.

I would go riding more often if I could. But I can't. Twice a month is all I can manage. I'll be hurting, I know it, but love it to much to quit. Thank GOSH for my sports muscle stimulation machine. It got the kink out of my lower back but there's just some places I will not put those electrodes. lol


----------



## Jan1975

Kyleen Drake said:


> . It got the kink out of my lower back but there's just some places I will not put those electrodes. lol


OMG :rofl:


----------



## greentree

Jan, you do not have to do housework, but you do have to go to the barn! You know, to make sure that the roof is not leaking over Gatsby's stall...!!
I prefer the barn when it is raining! 

I referred a former riding student to a man because I had no jumps, and she was ready to move up..,she said," A MAN??!!! What if he YELLS at me!!!???". Not an abnormal behavior at ALL.

I got to see the kits this morning! Two were looking out of the hole, and one was sitting on top of some concrete slabs that are in the hole. They are SO cute, the little you-know-what's!!! 

Gotta go pick up some bales....


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My dad once took me to learn about cows from my grandpa. My grandfather, mean old coot, probably was 100x worse than George.. I asked my dad that same question, "What if Grandpa yells at me?" And my dad, not missing a beat, told me, "Yell back." lol


----------



## Jan1975

Gatsby's barn was not leaking, whew! Glad I checked. 3:50 p.m. and I haven't done any housework yet except empty the dishwasher. But I did finish my book! AND, I got Gatsby to collect at the canter today. I always kept my leg off him once I got him cantering because he's FAST and I thought if I kept my leg on him he'd go faster. But today my trainer taught me to push with my legs/seat and hold him back with my hands, and by golly, that works. :lol: I also had to do TWO laps (big arena!) of stirrup-less posting including two-point over a set of poles. Twice. It was tough! I was sweating all over. Gatsby was completely dry. That seems wrong. :lol:


----------



## Koolio

I haven't had a chance to read posts to catch up with you chatty lot yet. 
In the meantime though, here are a few pics from my trip...

DD and I at the farm
Munich at Marionplatz
Inside one of many cathedrals
Castle and countryside 
More castles


----------



## Koolio

I arrived home last night and worked today. Now I'm tired!
The trip to Germany was fantastic!! DD is doing awesome there and has become an excellent rider. She was good when she left but she is great now. She is also becoming quite fluent in German. Wow, that girl is one fast learner! The family she is with are also wonderful people. She is so fortunate and may stay another year. 
We went for an out ride through the forest. On our ride we encountered a tiny old church in the middle of the woods. Breathtaking doesn't even begin to describe it. 
It was quite an experience riding a real German warmblood. All of these horses are beautiful and big movers. They are all also incredibly well-bred and fit! They make my horses seem like feral ponies. LOL! 
I can hardly begin to comprehend how old everything is there. The castles, architecture and artwork is amazing. The countryside is spectacular. I admit I had a blast driving the motorways with no speed limits. Going 100 + mph was quite a thrill. Ironically, DH received a speeding ticket in the mail while I was away. LOL!!
So, a great trip but also glad to be home.


----------



## Jan1975

Welcome home, Koolio! LOVE the pics, especially the one of you & DD. I'm dying of jealous that you rode a WB. Is your daughter there for school or just to ride? Glad you had such a great visit!


----------



## Happy Place

George Morris..hmmm He is a legend! He judged our B circuit finals last year. I almost did a clinic with him years ago, I couldn't afford it at the time, so I just audited.

Koolio- Sounds like you had a lovely time in Germany. I envy the experience your daughter is gaining!

Had a pretty good ride today. Got canter departures both ways. Not on the right lead mind you, but he did canter. One way felt like he was cross cantering and he crow hopped to fix it. Almost unseated me! Our riding "ring" is small, only about 3 strides up the sides and two across. It also has a slope to it. Not the best for getting him balanced to take a corner! Oh well, we do the best with what we got! I am going to lunge him tomorrow, so I can really watch his canter stride. Thinking that may help me. After tomorrow it will shoot into the 90s for a couple days, so no riding this weekend. 

Anyhow, here are my garden tubs and the dogs who guard them :wink: Can't leave out the hens, they are so easily offended!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Awe! Give your black lab an extra hug from me! I miss having labs around.

Had a lot of work to do around the house yesterday. I'm still hurting. lol Bow-legged for a few days I guess. That's ok.. Still looking forward to the next time I have the opportunity to go get a lesson. At least it won't be as crowded. Less distractions. 

Having fun reading everyone's stories until then. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Koolio

A couple more pics of Germany...

The cross country course at sunset
DD schooling flatwork


----------



## greentree

How beautiful! Welcome back! I am relegated to my phone while data austerity measures are in effect(only today and tomorrow to go!!), so I am not typing much!!! 

Did the sheath cleaner make it through all the checks???


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> How beautiful! Welcome back! I am Irelegated to my phone while data austerity measures are in effect(only today and tomorrow to go!!), so I am not typing much!!!
> 
> Did the sheath cleaner make it through all the checks???


I love that w/ the limited amount of typing you can do, you decided to dedicate it to the sheath cleaner. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Koolio, those pics are excellent! The horse is amazing. 

Kyleen, I hope you start feeling back to normal soon!

Happy Place, your garden pots look fantastic! Upkeep will be so much easier than a regular garden. If I could grow vegetables and flowers with the success that I grow weeds, I could have my own gardening show. Glad you got Timmy to canter!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

That sunset! Oh my!!!!

Too busy laughing at my bow-legged self to care. lol Six year old just said to me, "Mommy, you walk funny." I'm thinking, "No **** Sherlock!" but what I really said was, "Oh really?" >.<


----------



## Koolio

To answer the question burning in everyone's mind...
The sheath cleaner made it to Germany without incident and will hopefully help a 3 year old stud not walk like a cowboy pacing out for a gunfight. LOL!!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## greentree

Hahahaha!

Hp, your patio is gorgeous! I live the pattern in the concrete! The dogs are adorable!


----------



## Twalker

Jan1975 said:


> Twalker, I'm so sorry about Lady.  Maybe a cheaper lease situation will come up, or maybe you can pay to ride her by the hour or something?


Thanks Jan1975. Wish I could work out a cheaper lease than what I have now. I clean Lady's stall three days a week to ride her one day a week. BO wants to lease her fulltime which will bring in $200 a month for her. I understand that. With the DH retired now, funds will be short till we pay off the house in 2 years. If my body holds up that long maybe I can lease Lady again then. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> To answer the question burning in everyone's mind...
> The sheath cleaner made it to Germany without incident and will hopefully help a 3 year old stud not walk like a cowboy pacing out for a gunfight. LOL!!


I would have love to seen the expression on the inspector's face if he had figured out what it was all about.


----------



## Country Woman

Welcome back Koolio 
those pictures are amazing. I am happy you were able to ride a German Warmblood
my parents homeland the Netherlands borders Germany 
Yes everything is much older there 
while 200 years is old here its new there 

Happy Place I love the pictures of your dogs and chicken 

hope everyone else is good take care and see you later


----------



## greentree

Well, I got 5 Coggins done today...the most likely to travel horses. 

DH thinks he got the baler working again, and the next field is raked, he is going to bale this evening , and hopefully we can find some help to pick up hay tomorrow! I cannot pick it all up by myself.

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My husband hasn't been reading along with any of this like I have. I am seriously going to have to have one of you out to take a photo of my old man's face the first time I do a sheath anything! It'll be priceless! lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My husband hasn't been reading along with any of this like I have. I am seriously going to have to have one of you out to take a photo of my old man's face the first time I do a sheath anything! It'll be priceless! lol You just know he'll come out to see what I am doing and be to shocked to say anything but the question will be all over his face.. "Dear, what the **** are you doing to that horse!" lol


----------



## Country Woman

Twalker said:


> Thanks Jan1975. Wish I could work out a cheaper lease than what I have now. I clean Lady's stall three days a week to ride her one day a week. BO wants to lease her fulltime which will bring in $200 a month for her. I understand that. With the DH retired now, funds will be short till we pay off the house in 2 years. If my body holds up that long maybe I can lease Lady again then. :icon_rolleyes:


I hope something will turn out right for you and your sistuation


----------



## Country Woman

Kyleen Drake said:


> My husband hasn't been reading along with any of this like I have. I am seriously going to have to have one of you out to take a photo of my old man's face the first time I do a sheath anything! It'll be priceless! lol You just know he'll come out to see what I am doing and be to shocked to say anything but the question will be all over his face.. "Dear, what the **** are you doing to that horse!" lol


lol that should have been priceless


----------



## Kyleen Drake

LOL! I'm serious! When I at long last get my horse, the first time it needs a sheath cleaning, I've just got to have someone over to take photos of my husband's face. I'll be too busy washing the horse.. But I know my husband and it'll be hysterical..


----------



## alsosusieq2

Buzzing in then back out but wanted to say hey to all. 🍷🍻 for all and for me a strong coffee. Have a good Saturday!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Hello! You have a nice day too!! Hope you get some horse-time in!!!

So, here's my horse wish-list.. I know it's a little newbie-like, and a bit repetitive in areas it may seem, but it's also my notes to remind me what to look for.. I'm all ears with you ladies if you can suggest a few breeds that might fit this list. Or a new way to go about my horse window shopping.. I'm still in only the looking faze of things, not yet ready to buy at any means, but doing homework and trying to learn a few things.. Once in awhile you can just look at a photo of a horse and see issues.. It's not all the time, but on occasion.. I'm wanting to learn to do that..

Ky's Wish List:
Very well behaved - bomb proof - good around kids and other animals

Excellent medical records - good over-all health

Good hoofs - sound

Good muscle tone

Short back

over age five

Personality - no dead-eyed lifeless wonders - likes horse toys a bonus

enjoys enrichment time with humans

14 hands tall about - big enough my fat butt won't crush the poor thing

doesn't rattle my teeth when rode - a decent enough stride it doesn't hurt

nice to look at a bonus

paper work - can be shown or what-ever if I ever decide to try

a brain - decent at learning new things, but doesn't have to be a genius

no pink noses or pink skin!!! I'll forget the sun screen and not mean to! >.<

likes to trail ride

can be ridden for few hours every day .. 

good ground worker..

easy to take walks with when "mom" wants to go for a walk

no quirky emotional hang ups "abused past sometimes misbehaves, sometimes goes crazy for no reason"

preferably male but gentle mare who's not TOO hormonal would be ok


----------



## Jan1975

Kyleen, when I clean my horses's sheath, I always do it when no on else is around. It seems like an embarrassing moment for everyone. :lol: As for your list, I had a list too, and then I ended up with a horse that was a lot of things opposite my list. :lol: I love my horse, but he isn't my dream.


----------



## Eole

Koolio, fantastic pictures! The cathedral ceiling is amazing. Your daughter looks so much like you and she's obviously a great rider. Another year in Germany would be tough for you, but you must be proud seeing her happy and blooming into this amazing young woman.
I remember being amazed by the age of things in France. Most "ordinary" homes had a few centuries of history.

*Twalker*, I'm so sorry about Lady. I hope BO would reconsider. I understand her wanting the income, but having a trust-worthy leaser is priceless in my opinion. Spread the word that you are available to ride a horse, you'd be surprised how many horse owners have an extra horse that needs attention. Free. I know I do. You can come here! 

*Greentree*. Did you find a way to duplicate yourself? lol You plan on taking 5 horses out this season?

*HP* love the pot garden and LOVE the pointer. French? German?

*AlsoSusieQ2*. Welcome! Strong coffee for now. :cheers: will wait for later.
DH's birthday tomorrow, we'll celebrate.

*Kyleen*. I looked at the old bridge article. Is that where your land is? Hidden gardens and orchards. It sounds like a lovely place in need of TLC. And sweat. A five year plan gives you enough time to make it a welcoming home to you and your animals. Did you consider doing a blog, following the evolution of your project? Do you have pictures of the land and buildings from the area of your grand-parents?

About horse shopping:
Of course, healthy, sound and correct conformation is a must. 
Everything else is a mix of experience, training and individual horse personality. It's not about the breed and don't let anyone convince you this or that breed is better for a beginner. We all have our preferences. Go groom, ride, take lessons on as many horses as you can. You'll start to figure what type of horse appeals to you.

Not much happening here. I spread my first fly parasites this week. It's our 3rd year using them and we saw a significant decrease in fly population. Someone wants to buy my EZ Fit saddle, so I cleaned and took more pictures. Selling a saddle means...


----------



## Kyleen Drake

@Jan - Oh I'm sure he / she won't be perfect, we'll have issues to work on with the trainer, but it's at least a few notes to keep around and in my head. That way when I have someone with me who's going out and helping me look for a horse, they got an idea what I'm looking for. I'm using it as a tool for now, and later. That make sense? Or is it one of those "makes sense in my head but I didn't say it that great again," moments? *shrug* Still, learning to read horse papers... the beginning days! Yey! It's like a monkey trying to do rocket science over here. The paper work example I have in this book about horses says something in horse terms I've never herd. I look up the term to see what it means. Then I look at the horse I'm window shopping at on-line.. lol I compare what the book is talking about to what the doccument says on-line.. Oh my.. Some of you might laugh to see my own face expressions right now.. But I am learning, baby steps.. It's like my son when he was small. His first word was, "Dada!" I'm at that stage.. Might get to "Daddy!" Here in a bit! lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Eole said:


> *Kyleen*. I looked at the old bridge article. Is that where your land is? Hidden gardens and orchards. It sounds like a lovely place in need of TLC. And sweat. A five year plan gives you enough time to make it a welcoming home to you and your animals. Did you consider doing a blog, following the evolution of your project? Do you have pictures of the land and buildings from the area of your grand-parents?


Yeah that's home! I'm still living in the city for now. Blek! Yuck! But if you looked at the photos, you didn't see much but a very very very old historical bridge that I plan on having made as solid as a rock, and then keeping it like it is so that only my horses can cross it. There's another bridge nearby it that cars go across, the cars can have that one. I'm going to use the old one for horse trails.. And the community historical society thanked me for it. They like that old bridge and pretty happy that I want to restore it. Did you know there's actually people in this world that are bridge enthusiast, some specializing in old bridges? Really? I didn't know that! >.< Thought it was neat..

There's nothing there right now.. Nothing at all to speak of. I have barbed wire fences up and a cattle rancher renting the land out for his Angus. If you were to walk past the gate (taking your life in your own hands - that bull of his is mean and he likes it that way - cattle wranglers) and walk up the old cracked driveway, you'll eventually come to the old cement slab that use to be my great grandmother's house. There's still some burned ash left around from when it burned down last year. Before that a tornado took out the top floor of the house. Yet the back porch steps are still there, with my little hand prints still in the cement. I was five days old at the time. Gram had the house re-done when I was small, putting in that cement slab and a basement. I asked the man who's bulldozing the old slab out to save the part of the back porch with everyone's hand prints in it.. I kinda like it. Most those people are gone now. Miss 'em. Kinda feels like I've angels looking over the place now.

About 20 yards off was one of those old barns that most of us would've loved to have as a kid. That's gone too. Grass fire took the house fire over to it, it's down to ash also. I had that rubble taken over to where I plan to have a compost bin, had the old charcoal piled up. 

I'm having the house slab tore up so I can put in a new one. Having the basement ripped out (leaks and way too small, size of a closet) and putting in a new one. As for the barn, having it moved further away. Not much, but some. More back yard for my boys to play in.

And having the land leveled and a small pond put in. My renter is working with me. He moves his cattle about accordingly so I can have things done. He likes the idea of having a small pond around that I don't mind his cattle getting into for now. Once the land is a bit more level, I am having to put down new grass seed or sod in that area. Then when it's established, he can move his cattle back in. I don't care. lol Once that grass is deep rooted enough, I see it as free fertilizer. He's good about not letting them over graze or trample it to dust.

I was out there a few days ago. Had to put a few of the barbed wire fences back up. I found it annoying! I wanted to rip them all down and put in the steel now. Not later. Now! >.<

Still waiting for the death taxes to go though. Then I'll have my inheritance money. And can move forward with my investment properties and building my new home. I'd give every penny of it back to have another 10 years with Great Gram and Gram.


----------



## SwissMiss

We made it back in one piece 
We are still working on getting back into our routine... I am too old for being awake for a 22hr trip :wink: But the kiddos were travelling like pros! DD even waited with throwing up until I had the air sickness bag ready - not a single spot on her clothes or me - not bad for a 3 year old :mrgreen:

*Koolio*, you went back to work the next day after your arrival? 
It seems you had a wonderful time in Germany - and apparently better weather than we had, lol!

Didn't really take a lot of pictures - I lived there a loong time after all, but here are a few:

The first one is from last year, but shows the capital of Switzerland, Bern - we hardly had any sun this time around :sad:









This one is where I grew up








And the last one shows one of the reasons why we actually like MS - it is way less crowded here :wink:








Went to see Raya yesterday evening and she showed her enthusiasm seeing me by walking away :icon_rolleyes: But then after a couple of steps she was like "Oh it's YOU! The one who doesn't give up" and she let me catch her :rofl: I really missed her! The way she looks her food was flowing pretty generously - we need to add some more work :wink:

Have a good day!


----------



## Country Woman

SwissMiss said:


> We made it back in one piece
> We are still working on getting back into our routine... I am too old for being awake for a 22hr trip :wink: But the kiddos were travelling like pros! DD even waited with throwing up until I had the air sickness bag ready - not a single spot on her clothes or me - not bad for a 3 year old :mrgreen:
> 
> *Koolio*, you went back to work the next day after your arrival?
> It seems you had a wonderful time in Germany - and apparently better weather than we had, lol!
> 
> Didn't really take a lot of pictures - I lived there a loong time after all, but here are a few:
> 
> The first one is from last year, but shows the capital of Switzerland, Bern - we hardly had any sun this time around :sad:
> 
> View attachment 804730
> 
> 
> This one is where I grew up
> View attachment 804738
> 
> 
> And the last one shows one of the reasons why we actually like MS - it is way less crowded here :wink:
> View attachment 804746
> 
> 
> Went to see Raya yesterday evening and she showed her enthusiasm seeing me by walking away :icon_rolleyes: But then after a couple of steps she was like "Oh it's YOU! The one who doesn't give up" and she let me catch her :rofl: I really missed her! The way she looks her food was flowing pretty generously - we need to add some more work :wink:
> 
> Have a good day!



lovely pictures Swiss Miss very pretty where you came from 
happy you had a good time


----------



## greentree

I must be getting super old and grumpy! Curmudgeonry, here I come! 

I had 2 people saying they were going to help me pick up hay. Then, I had no one. So, in a passive aggressive fit, I mentioned that I did not have TIME to meet the vet if I have to pick up all this hay... You would. Of believe how fast a car showed up in my driveway trying figure out how to help. 
So we got those two trailer loads done, by 12:15. Person had to be somewhere by 1:00 . DH and I finished up. 
I met the vet while DH baled, then DS helped us pick up. They promised to help today, and I told them(in hindsight, a mistake) that I had gotten the Coggins done. Now, I have to pay strangers to come help me, because they suddenly had plans. 
I don't think my truck is going to be running to pull the trailer to the show next weekend. I am a little bit peeved, can you tell????


----------



## Kyleen Drake

It's a 12 hour drive for me to get to you.. That takes awhile.. Or I'd so come and help! Really I would. I need the workout! Wish Dreamcatcher Arabians would've kicked my bum a bit harder, made me work more.. I could've used it..


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Nothing like those 4:00am hot flashes to wake you up from the dead... Good morning all.. Time for a cold shower and watch the steam rise off me! >.<


----------



## greentree

We would have loved to have you help!!

I had a huge post typed out(on my PHONE!) last night, went to post it, and it had logged me out( shiitake!!)....and dumped it when I logged in! 

This is kind of just a continuation from my frustration above......really falls into the "Lord Works In Mysterious Ways" department.

I remembered that I had gotten texts from the girl (Keiara) whose DF welded my stall window bars...so I sent that. Texted Heather....(I rescued her last fall when she was unloading hay....). She is in Boston presenting material to archeologists. Meanwhile, DH started calling our JW neighbors....

Then, within about 5 minutes, Keiara texts me that she is coming, and I get a call from a lovely young man, Levi. And, some lady is bringing her 8th and 10th graders over.....

Levi. 20 years old, 6'2", works for some company that does power washing, so he works outside. Lifts weights in his spare time. He helps me and Keiara unload the trailer from Friday night, (slap me) I found myself looking for stuff I could send him to pick up!! And we head to the field. Levi stacked on the trailer, and the rest of us supplied him with bales. The children were SO game, even though it took both of them to lift a bale. So Levi threw about 350 bales ON the trailer, THEN threw them into the hay loft. Tossed them like apples from the floor. 

Funny thing was, as we pass the "other help"'s house,their DM is headed out for her walk, and she says they were waiting for MY text.....now, we are driving a big, blue, DIESEL tractor, with 5 laughing people and a trailer.....and their house is CLOSE to the road, and she says "we just realized you had started working", so other help came over and helped pick up the last 15 bales out of the field. Mika came in behind us, (Mika is a party waiting to happen), and they stacked in the loft on the other side. We got finished at 9:30 PM. Whew!


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, glad you got the hay up! Do you have several boarders @ your barn? I can't even imagine the stress of having it on the ground and needed to get it put up ASAP. And the work...I so remember that work. Maybe when we all come for the party @ Greentree's, it can coincidentally be hay day. :lol: Like, literally a hay day. :rofl: I crack myself up.

Kyleen, sorry about the hot flash! I have not been blessed with one of those yet. 

SwissMiss, WELCOME BACK!! Glad Raya was almost happy to see you. :rofl: Your pictures are beautiful! So strange...I do not think of Europe as being crowded. In my mind, all of those countries are wide open mountainous fields...guess not! I hope you are resting up from your vacation today. 

My son is leaving for camp today, and since he needs two outfits per day, we had to shop. He only had 3 pairs of shorts that fit, which was NOT going to cut it. And of course I had to get some new outfits because I haven't shopped for summer clothes in ages! I hate buying summer stuff since I don't work in the summer, but I was getting tired of wearing the same clothes over & over. 

Also, on Friday my niece & nephew visited us at the barn. I can't remember if I said that, so sorry if it's a repeat! The BO let us get out one of the ponies for the kids to ride. My DD LOVED riding that pony. She's taking a lesson this week. I told her if she can be a big girl and actually try to learn to ride without making cat noises, I will let her take lessons. I'm not paying for her to act like a weirdo on a horse. :lol: Note the skirt and sandals in this pic. :lol: Don't worry, for her lesson I will make her wear pants + boots!


----------



## Jan1975

Kyleen Drake said:


> Yeah that's home! I'm still living in the city for now. Blek! Yuck! But if you looked at the photos, you didn't see much but a very very very old historical bridge that I plan on having made as solid as a rock, and then keeping it like it is so that only my horses can cross it. There's another bridge nearby it that cars go across, the cars can have that one. I'm going to use the old one for horse trails.. And the community historical society thanked me for it. They like that old bridge and pretty happy that I want to restore it. Did you know there's actually people in this world that are bridge enthusiast, some specializing in old bridges? Really? I didn't know that! >.< Thought it was neat..
> 
> There's nothing there right now.. Nothing at all to speak of. I have barbed wire fences up and a cattle rancher renting the land out for his Angus. If you were to walk past the gate (taking your life in your own hands - that bull of his is mean and he likes it that way - cattle wranglers) and walk up the old cracked driveway, you'll eventually come to the old cement slab that use to be my great grandmother's house. There's still some burned ash left around from when it burned down last year. Before that a tornado took out the top floor of the house. Yet the back porch steps are still there, with my little hand prints still in the cement. I was five days old at the time. Gram had the house re-done when I was small, putting in that cement slab and a basement. I asked the man who's bulldozing the old slab out to save the part of the back porch with everyone's hand prints in it.. I kinda like it. Most those people are gone now. Miss 'em. Kinda feels like I've angels looking over the place now.
> 
> About 20 yards off was one of those old barns that most of us would've loved to have as a kid. That's gone too. Grass fire took the house fire over to it, it's down to ash also. I had that rubble taken over to where I plan to have a compost bin, had the old charcoal piled up.
> 
> I'm having the house slab tore up so I can put in a new one. Having the basement ripped out (leaks and way too small, size of a closet) and putting in a new one. As for the barn, having it moved further away. Not much, but some. More back yard for my boys to play in.
> 
> And having the land leveled and a small pond put in. My renter is working with me. He moves his cattle about accordingly so I can have things done. He likes the idea of having a small pond around that I don't mind his cattle getting into for now. Once the land is a bit more level, I am having to put down new grass seed or sod in that area. Then when it's established, he can move his cattle back in. I don't care. lol Once that grass is deep rooted enough, I see it as free fertilizer. He's good about not letting them over graze or trample it to dust.
> 
> I was out there a few days ago. Had to put a few of the barbed wire fences back up. I found it annoying! I wanted to rip them all down and put in the steel now. Not later. Now! >.<
> 
> Still waiting for the death taxes to go though. Then I'll have my inheritance money. And can move forward with my investment properties and building my new home. I'd give every penny of it back to have another 10 years with Great Gram and Gram.


I love hearing about your property, too, and I think a blog is a GREAT idea. Sorry about the loss of your grandmas.  They would love what you're doing with the property. I can't wait to hear more about it!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Hot flashes are like being sore from a first ride in a long time.. You laugh them off, move on. >.< I hope you never get them..


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy Sunday!

Greentree - I'm glad you got your bales in. It's such a big job without help, so good that some help came.

Swiss - beautiful pictures of Bern!! Europe is so beautiful but so many people. I did get up and go to work the next morning after I arrived home. Fighting jet lag and a cold made it a tough go, but I survived it and think I'm back on North American time now.

Happy - how is Timmy doing?

Kyleen - hello and welcome! I don't think we've met yet. Your horsey wish list sounds good. Learning about horse is a never ending process, and an adventure. E more I learn, the more I realize I have to learn, but I love the challenge!

Eole - how is your hand?

Celeste - have you reduced your working hours yet?

Jan - how is the great Gatsby dong? And the kids?

I had a lesson on Koolio yesterday. Good as I have a show today and haven't ridden him in a couple of weeks due to illness, rain and Germany. He did great. My coach thinks he could go up to 4th level dressage if I was committed to getting him there. That was nice to hear because after seeing and riding the warmbloods in Germany I felt like I had a herd of feral donkeys. I think seeing the difference has helped solidify an image in my mind of what I want and made me ride much better yesterday.
The farrier came in the afternoon and gave pedis all around.
This afternoon I ride in two WD classes (that I only practiced once). I look at it as an opportunity for training...
Lots of rain here now so everything is growing and green. Hay crops should be very good.
Only 2 1/2 more weeks of work and I'm off for the summer! Woo Hoo!


----------



## greentree

Oh, boy Jan....I bet DH is THRILLED that you are getting DD on the money-saving plan, TOO!! HayDay..GOOD one!!!!

Oh gosh, she looks so CUTE! 

Swiss, did I say welcome back?? and I finally got to see the gorgeous pictures! That looks JUST like the view from our house, when we lived in MS.....hahahahaha!


----------



## Koolio

Has anyone seen the cavelettis made from Ikea toddler potties? DH and I went to Ikea yesteryear and I bought ten potties to make cavelettis from. They look like they will work great and very inexpensive! The potties are plastic and just the right height and shape to hold poles. It was a little awkward in the checkout lines with ten potties in my basket but I'm used to awkward now... I'll post pics once I get them set up.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Some of you lovely people mind telling a noob a bit about dressage? The benefits verses just a pleasure horse.. That is, if it's a topic you're interested in discussing?? Not a topic I can join in, just read about so far..


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio said:


> Good morning and happy Sunday!
> 
> Jan - how is the great Gatsby dong? And the kids?
> 
> I had a lesson on Koolio yesterday. Good as I have a show today and haven't ridden him in a couple of weeks due to illness, rain and Germany. He did great. My coach thinks he could go up to 4th level dressage if I was committed to getting him there. That was nice to hear because after seeing and riding the warmbloods in Germany I felt like I had a herd of feral donkeys. I think seeing the difference has helped solidify an image in my mind of what I want and made me ride much better yesterday.
> The farrier came in the afternoon and gave pedis all around.
> This afternoon I ride in two WD classes (that I only practiced once). I look at it as an opportunity for training...
> Lots of rain here now so everything is growing and green. Hay crops should be very good.
> Only 2 1/2 more weeks of work and I'm off for the summer! Woo Hoo!


Gatsby is great, thanks for asking! He is still being a poophead about his right lead. He CAN do it and does it perfectly after you get after him, but he won't ever do it the first time. There always has to be a little fight and a "talking to", then he'll pick it up. Can't he just figure out if he picks it up the first time, he can avoid that little lesson? The left lead is perfect almost every time. Kids are great too. My son is riding really well. REALLY well. Watching the other kids in lessons that are close to his age makes me realize how talented he is. He really has a good seat. Yesterday Gatsby ran sideways for a good distance because he saw a horse-eating monster (ATV) go past the open door of the indoor and my son stayed on. I think those unexpected sideways spooks are the hardest to sit (besides bucking of course). He's also putting some weight on, probably because he's so lethargic in the heat. :lol:

Yay for a great ride!! That's awesome that Koolio is so talented @ dressage.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

@Jan, I'm considering your request about me starting a blog. My adventures in learning about horses, these first riding lessons, meeting new horse people, the farm, the new house, the new barn, and the steps I am going though to get there.. my recent losses and how things are progressing.. I'm a bit leery about it.. There are a few journals already being posted here where people have put in TOO much of their own two cents in.. If you know what I mean?


----------



## greentree

Koolio, that sounds hilarious!! At least you did not have to buy all the stuff to make the scratches remedy at the SAME time!! I used to buy multiple tubes of Monistat, Lamicil, and Hydrocortisone for the Clydesadales! I could see other shoppers going to the other line!

I always compare training horses to art. We have to have the picture of how we need the horse to look in our head, then figure out how to get the horse to make that picture. I am so glad you got to see those nice horses, it will really help!


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio said:


> Has anyone seen the cavelettis made from Ikea toddler potties? DH and I went to Ikea yesteryear and I bought ten potties to make cavelettis from. They look like they will work great and very inexpensive! The potties are plastic and just the right height and shape to hold poles. It was a little awkward in the checkout lines with ten potties in my basket but I'm used to awkward now... I'll post pics once I get them set up.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!


I cannot stop laughing about you in the checking w/ ten toddler potties! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I guess the benefit is if you have to go to the bathroom while riding, there's always one convenient!!


----------



## Jan1975

Kyleen Drake said:


> @Jan, I'm considering your request about me starting a blog. My adventures in learning about horses, these first riding lessons, meeting new horse people, the farm, the new house, the new barn, and the steps I am going though to get there.. my recent losses and how things are progressing.. I'm a bit leery about it.. There are a few journals already being posted here where people have put in TOO much of their own two cents in.. If you know what I mean?


Well, the only info is what you put out there. If you do a non-forum blog like at Blogger, Blogspot, etc., you have full control and can add/delete posts as you wish. One thing I hate about forums (at least this one) is you cannot go back and delete things if you think you over-shared in retrospect. Also, you can do password-protected blogs so only those who have the password can read it. That's what I do for my kids. I've had a blog for them for about 11 years but only people I know have access to it. I use Wordpress.


----------



## Jan1975

greentree said:


> Oh, boy Jan....I bet DH is THRILLED that you are getting DD on the money-saving plan, TOO!! HayDay..GOOD one!!!!
> 
> Oh gosh, she looks so CUTE!


You are making a big assumption that he knows. :rofl:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I'm kinda happy just sharing the things I'm thinking or doing on a day to day basis. You get into that journal thing it's almost like you've got a fan base expecting things form you. >.<


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Swiss, did I say welcome back?? and I finally got to see the gorgeous pictures! That looks JUST like the view from our house, when we lived in MS.....hahahahaha!


Right? Especially the mountains :rofl::rofl::rofl: At least in Switzerland they deserve that name :wink: I always rolled my eyes in Arkansas when people talked about the _mountains_ in the Ozarks :wink: 

Glad you got some help baling and picking up hay!
I have to admit, I have no experience with that. Only how to make hay in places where no baler will work: aka use a scythe (or - if possible - a motorized hand mower), then rake the hay and toss in a wagon... Once it was so steep we actually needed a winch to keep the wagon in place :icon_rolleyes: Fond memories! Needless to say, those were the fields that the farmers didn't want to work on = free first-class horse hay, as long as you do the work :wink:

HayDay:rofl: Guess I'm not the only one :wink:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Um.. what are cavelettis? I'm trying hard to understand what's funny..


----------



## greentree

Little jumps set in a line, like what the football players drill with the tires.....the horse trots over them, and has to pick his feet up and stretch his stride out a bit....gives the rider a chance to practice a half-seat position, and it is usually how horses are taught to jump....poles on the ground, then caveletti, then add a jump at the end.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Sorting my old photos, came across this one... Couldn't resist.. Makes me laugh. He thinks he's all too funny he stole mom's hat.

As for those jumping things, I'm going to have to see this. Kid potties?? Hehehe


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Celeste - have you reduced your working hours yet?


Yes and it is glorious to almost have time to have a life. I have been schooling my horse. We had a small social gathering at our house. We started back up our band. I am playing bass now.


----------



## greentree

Hey, my DH and DS play bass!! DS plays classical upright, and DH is more electric....


----------



## SwissMiss

Newsflash: I find my horse utterly amusing :wink:

Since it has been rather warm and humid the last 2 days, I fed Raya in a stall with a fan on. Yesterday she was behaving as it would eat her - but unfortunately for her, the feed trough is directly underneath the fan. Eventually her "hunger" won, but the second she was done eating she was standing at the door :icon_rolleyes:

Today, the same spiel: "help it is going to eat me!" and then she tucks into her food with gusto. I left to take care of the other horses and when I came back, she was standing directly in front of the fan, visibly enjoying the breeze... At least until she realized I was watching! Then she went to the corner the farthest away from the fan, giving me the "I _really_ don't like this" stink eye :rofl:


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone my hubby plays guitar and is learning how to play annie`s song by John Denver , he also can play Landslide by Lindsey Buckingham and Stevie Nicks


----------



## Kyleen Drake

If he gets good at it, and learns a nice soft song, I'd like to see how your horses react if he were to go out there, play them a melody.


----------



## greentree

CW, when we actually get around to planning Horsey Camp, please come! 

I got the pool all vacuumed out yesterday morning! It is finally blue. It took a little more work this year, for some reason...the pool came with the house, and we did not want it, but there it was...the first year, we were at the pool store EVERY weekend, spending $150 trying to get the chemistry right. We were sick of spending that, and switched it to salt. Then, I switched to another pool store, and, voila!the water was perfect and we didn't spend another dime!

Levi and I got the rest of the hay in yesterday evening. It is amazing how the youth's energy is so contagious, lol. The counter does not work on the baler, but there are 150 bales in the horse barn, and at least 300 in the black barn!! It was HOT out there in that field. 
When we got done, I spent an hour in the pool, and then fixed hamburgers on the BBQ. 

It was funny....I told DH about talking to "other help's" DM, and how she can hear me ride a BAREFOOT horse by the house....he said oh yeah, they knew....cuz he put it on FB that the he needed help, since the others had bailed!! Hilarious( to me). 

DH is going to go pick up that trade baler one evening this week! I am going to try to ride some horses this week. 

Have great week, everyone!


----------



## Happy Place

Eole- the Pointer is a German Short Hair. That's Briar. He is 14 and really slowing down. He has an awful looking cyst on his back that burst at one point, then never really healed right. Vet said they could remove it but I don't want to put him under. It doesn't hurt him, just way ugly. Love that dog!

Today is my first official day of summer vacation ...sort of. I am going in to work tomorrow and Wednesday or Thursday (depending on the weather :wink

Yesterday had DS and his GF over for lunch. It was so nice to have them both talking about upcoming trips and their move to Chicago. She is going to Japan for 2 weeks and DS is going to Wales and London. Nice to be young and adventurous!

So what do to on my first full day of VACA? Mow the lawn, plant a few more pots, clean the chicken coop, do some laundry and ride Timmy. LOL almost sounds like work. I got up and walked 2.25 miles this morning. Trying to keep that up until my surgery in July.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Is the 'like' button acting up again? It only seems to be working for me about half the time.. ugh. :neutral:


*Jan*: glad you are continuing to get more comfortable at the canter. you need to make your DS take pics and video while you ride so we can see too!

*Koolio*: great pics - what a fantastic trip!! not sure which i am more jealous of, the riding or the no speed limits. :wink: don't think poorly of your horses just because you have ridden others that are different. isn't dressage about bringing out the best in the horse you have? i cannot wait to see pics of the potty creations!

*HP*: great work on the canter transitions. I wouldn't worry about leads for now either, just establish that you want a canter period. love the bucket garden. i may steal that idea on a smaller scale. are there holes drilled in the bottom to let the soil drain? and yay for vaca.. you need to GO RIDE!

*Eole*: hope you and DH had a good time celebrating his birthday. hope the saddle sale goes through so you can start looking for another!!

*SM*: the photos from your trip are gorgeous. I bet you were thrilled to see your girl and I bet she was glad to see you, just didn't want to give you a big head by showing it. mares! 

*greentree*: stinks that your help needs to be bribed to do it. i def don't see why a trailer should be taking those people to a show. we the rest of our first cutting down now, so i look forward to that fun again tomorrow. wish i was closer so i could help with the hay and the horse riding.

*Celeste*: glad you are getting to have free time again. I am sure PP is enjoying her riding time as much as you are. playing base sounds like a nice stress release.




Kyleen Drake said:


> And I liked my trainer. She was youngish, but patient and informative.
> 
> There was a lot of fancy dressed older girls in one area, all riding about in English style. Old man, I guess was George, was over there doing his best to make them cry it seemed. I can understand being stern, tough, even down right ridged in order to get Olympic quality riding out of a professional rider. But cruel, mean spirited, and down right nasty?


Yup, that is a pretty darned accurate description of the clinic of his I attended years ago. :icon_rolleyes: Def not the teaching style for me. So glad you enjoyed your lesson!


I am back from Virginia and currently working on pictures and video from the ride. As always, the Old Dominion was hot, humid, and overly generous with the rocks...


----------



## Kyleen Drake

phantomhorse13 said:


> Yup, that is a pretty darned accurate description of the clinic of his I attended years ago. :icon_rolleyes: Def not the teaching style for me. So glad you enjoyed your lesson!


I know some people sometimes complain about a certain horse behavior enthusiast you run into easily on YouTube because he likes to talk about "barn witches." As bad as this nameless YouTube person is, he's got nothing on George! LOL! YouTube guy doesn't bother me one bit! I watch his stuff. If he's got something to teach, and is teaching it to me for free, heck I'll watch it. So far seen his videos on picking out a horses feet and all kinds of things. I don't drink the coo-laid. I don't gobble up everything he says, but it's pretty easy to tell when what he's saying is okay to ingest.


I'm still going "oooooch" now and then when I move in a certain way, but for the most part the soreness is gone. My sun burn, on the other hand... lol That's staying around a bit longer.


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Kyleen Drake* – I thought about you yesterday as we were looking at a couple of horse properties out in your neck of the woods. I hope you were able to get some of your horse behavior questions answered; the best way to learn is to observe horses interact with each other.

@*phantomhorse13* – I have the same issue with the like button; sometimes I switch back to classic view as it seems to have more functionality. Can’t wait to see the pictures and videos.

@*Happy Place* – that’s not a true vaca – I hope you find more creative and fun activities for yourself before you have to go back to work.

@*Celeste* – that all sounds heavenly; it’s important to have balance in your life.

@*SwissMiss* – sounds like a true Loreal moment!

@*Country Woman* – Landslide is a favorite on my playlist; it’s just one of those timeless songs. I used to play the piano; and then I sold it to pay bills.

@*greentree* – we are house hunting right now and some of them have pools; I’m trying to talk DH out of buying one with a pool because everyone who has a pool says the same that you just described; more work than what it’s worth.

@*Koolio* – what a creative solution! You’ll have to take pictures of your pottiletties. 

@*Jan1975* – the picture of DD with pony is adorbs!


----------



## frlsgirl

As for me...well, I've had kind of a rough weekend; I'm just really worried about Ana. She just doesn't seem quite right; like maybe stifle or SI issues; I've had her for 2.5 years now and we are forever stuck at Intro level; Friday she couldn't even trot without a slight head bob; of course I'm the only one who sees and feels these things so I can't go to my trainer because she just thinks I'm overly dramatic or making stuff up or trying to make an excuse for my shortcomings. I'm just a little frustrated and guilt riddled; have I been riding a lame horse all this time? Did I let trainers talk me into riding a horse that's not well? How long has she been like this? Vet is coming Thursday to do a chiro adjustment but I'm going to talk to her about maybe ultrasound, Xray, injections etc. Anyway, I wrote a whole big essay on my weekend with Ana; I don't want to double post all the details but you are always welcome to read all about it on my journal titled "Ana's thread"

On a lighter note, in an effort to cheer me up and solve my horsey problems, DH suggested we take the plunge and buy horse property; so we looked at a couple yesterday. I'm still pinching myself. How cool would that be to have Ana home with me?

A picture from this weekend; we met another Morgan!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

> @*Kyleen Drake* – I thought about you yesterday as we were looking at a couple of horse properties out in your neck of the woods. I hope you were able to get some of your horse behavior questions answered; the best way to learn is to observe horses interact with each other.


 @frlsgirl - Going to be my neighbor?? Some of my cousins might sell to you. They live out of state and could care less about place but I love it. I'm still rather hoping they forget about it and let me pounce on it though back taxes. >

I'm trying to get time in with horses when I can. But I am being extra careful about it. After seeing Dream's "Skippy" suffering so bad from strangles, I'm being careful not to go from one horse owner to the next, just in case. If I could, I'd be out at the barn every day learning, soaking it up. But me being "mommy" to these boys comes first, always.

You're welcome to go out there and snoop. It's not hard to find. Just look up Snake Creek Bridge in Bixby. I wouldn't go into the fields though. That bull really is mean as they get. Take a cattle proad (or a whip if you know how to use one) if you're feeling ballzy. Be extra careful. There really are hard to see holes everywhere at the front of the property that still need work.. You're an Okie so no need to warn you about the snakes. ;p It needs tons of work but we're getting there - slowly.. If you bump into my renter and he's curious as to why you're there, just say you knew the previous resident and you came to show your respects and go.. He should give you my great grandma's name from there, or mention my dad.. I won't go public on here with it..

I'll definitely have you over sometime, once there's something there to look at. lol Lets just say I owe you and outdoor BBQ.. I'll have Dream come over too. If you don't think she's amazing already you will even more so face to face. I love company. In small doses. lol I'm one of those, "Okay you've been there for three days, we've had fun, now go away!"


----------



## frlsgirl

Kyleen Drake said:


> @*frlsgirl* - Going to be my neighbor?? Some of my cousins might sell to you. They live out of state and could care less about place but I love it. I'm still rather hoping they forget about it and let me pounce on it though back taxes. >
> 
> I'm trying to get time in with horses when I can. But I am being extra careful about it. After seeing Dream's "Skippy" suffering so bad from strangles, I'm being careful not to go from one horse owner to the next, just in case. If I could, I'd be out at the barn every day learning, soaking it up. But me being "mommy" to these boys comes first, always.
> 
> You're welcome to go out there and snoop. It's not hard to find. Just look up Snake Creek Bridge in Bixby. I wouldn't go into the fields though. That bull really is mean as they get. Take a cattle proad (or a whip if you know how to use one) if you're feeling ballzy. Be extra careful. There really are hard to see holes everywhere at the front of the property that still need work.. You're an Okie so no need to warn you about the snakes. ;p It needs tons of work but we're getting there - slowly.. If you bump into my renter and he's curious as to why you're there, just say you knew the previous resident and you came to show your respects and go.. He should give you my great grandma's name from there, or mention my dad.. I won't go public on here with it..
> 
> I'll definitely have you over sometime, once there's something there to look at. lol Lets just say I owe you and outdoor BBQ.. I'll have Dream come over too. If you don't think she's amazing already you will even more so face to face. I love company. In small doses. lol I'm one of those, "Okay you've been there for three days, we've had fun, now go away!"


Yay, we can have a mini HF reunion, that sounds like a plan! Count me in!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Mini? Honey, if I get my barn and house built, I would honestly not mind having ALL of HF out for a couple of nights.. Then shoo them off. I'd feed you all, let you roam the place, go riding.. Wouldn't bug me a bit. I'd get out a few of my camping tents to those who didn't bring any, and a few of my air mattresses, let you guys camp out as much as you want under the stars.. Just don't expect the kids to ever leave my husband's video game collection.. it's extensive. lol It's where my boys would be 24-7 if I let them. And don't expect to get fed over well if you're a vegetarian. lol Rancher's daughter. I has beef! lol And if you don't like watermelon, might be in trouble.. we've a small mellon patch. I can see that already. "I'm a vegetarian, do you have anything other than beef?" Long pause.. "How about chicken or a hot dog?" >.<

I just don't think many here from HF would show up if I were to offer that. A lot of people are shy about strangers. But I have to admit, I'd probably spend more time with the "Okies." Just because there would be greater chance of me getting to see them again. Though if I hit it off with anyone, and they loved the place, wanted to keep contact, I might have them over again. And if it was a lot of fun, everyone was well behaved, I didn't have many issues, might host it again. I definitely got the parking space. lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Just because it's one of those days where you really don't want to do nothing but monkey around......


----------



## Happy Place

I couldn't get the mower started, but I got a bunch of other stuff done. Then I was off to the barn. Timmy came to my whistle! Love that! He stopped part way and I started to walk away from him, he started up again and came right up to me. Love him!!!

It was also baby play day! They are so darn cute! River is a little chestnut, pretty shy. She is Arab/Trekahner. Lorien is a blue eyed palomino and is fearless! She is Morab. Gavin is a Clydesdale. He is very friendly and doesn't really understand personal space LOL. I love his Momma. She is a black Clydesdale. So sweet!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Okay, I'm jealous! And very Happy for you!! They are SO cute!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> I haven't had a chance to read posts to catch up with you chatty lot yet.
> In the meantime though, here are a few pics from my trip...
> 
> DD and I at the farm
> Munich at Marionplatz
> Inside one of many cathedrals
> Castle and countryside
> More castles


Absolutely breathtaking pictures. the picture of you and your DD is adorable!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> I arrived home last night and worked today. Now I'm tired!
> The trip to Germany was fantastic!! DD is doing awesome there and has become an excellent rider. She was good when she left but she is great now. She is also becoming quite fluent in German. Wow, that girl is one fast learner! The family she is with are also wonderful people. She is so fortunate and may stay another year.
> We went for an out ride through the forest. On our ride we encountered a tiny old church in the middle of the woods. Breathtaking doesn't even begin to describe it.
> It was quite an experience riding a real German warmblood. All of these horses are beautiful and big movers. They are all also incredibly well-bred and fit! They make my horses seem like feral ponies. LOL!
> I can hardly begin to comprehend how old everything is there. The castles, architecture and artwork is amazing. The countryside is spectacular. I admit I had a blast driving the motorways with no speed limits. Going 100 + mph was quite a thrill. Ironically, DH received a speeding ticket in the mail while I was away. LOL!!
> So, a great trip but also glad to be home.


How did you work after flying in from overseas??? There is not enough caffeine in the world for that. 

You rode a real, no kidding German Warmblood?!?!!

How many bottles of sheath cleaner would I have to bring to ride one? Is a dream of mine...


----------



## Kyleen Drake

> How many bottles of sheath cleaner would I have to bring to ride one?



ROFL!!!!!!! lol 

I started that journal as you requested.. I'll try and put a little bit on there each day until I'm caught up to what you all already know..


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> We made it back in one piece
> We are still working on getting back into our routine... I am too old for being awake for a 22hr trip :wink: But the kiddos were travelling like pros! DD even waited with throwing up until I had the air sickness bag ready - not a single spot on her clothes or me - not bad for a 3 year old :mrgreen:
> 
> *Koolio*, you went back to work the next day after your arrival?
> It seems you had a wonderful time in Germany - and apparently better weather than we had, lol!
> 
> Didn't really take a lot of pictures - I lived there a loong time after all, but here are a few:
> 
> The first one is from last year, but shows the capital of Switzerland, Bern - we hardly had any sun this time around :sad:
> 
> View attachment 804730
> 
> 
> This one is where I grew up
> View attachment 804738
> 
> 
> And the last one shows one of the reasons why we actually like MS - it is way less crowded here :wink:
> View attachment 804746
> 
> 
> Went to see Raya yesterday evening and she showed her enthusiasm seeing me by walking away :icon_rolleyes: But then after a couple of steps she was like "Oh it's YOU! The one who doesn't give up" and she let me catch her :rofl: I really missed her! The way she looks her food was flowing pretty generously - we need to add some more work :wink:
> 
> Have a good day!


Welcome home *Swiss*! your homeland is beautiful! Sorry you had so much rain. Sounds like Raya had to punish you just a little...


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> We would have loved to have you help!!
> 
> I had a huge post typed out(on my PHONE!) last night, went to post it, and it had logged me out( shiitake!!)....and dumped it when I logged in!
> 
> This is kind of just a continuation from my frustration above......really falls into the "Lord Works In Mysterious Ways" department.
> 
> I remembered that I had gotten texts from the girl (Keiara) whose DF welded my stall window bars...so I sent that. Texted Heather....(I rescued her last fall when she was unloading hay....). She is in Boston presenting material to archeologists. Meanwhile, DH started calling our JW neighbors....
> 
> Then, within about 5 minutes, Keiara texts me that she is coming, and I get a call from a lovely young man, Levi. And, some lady is bringing her 8th and 10th graders over.....
> 
> Levi. 20 years old, 6'2", works for some company that does power washing, so he works outside. Lifts weights in his spare time. He helps me and Keiara unload the trailer from Friday night, (slap me) I found myself looking for stuff I could send him to pick up!! And we head to the field. Levi stacked on the trailer, and the rest of us supplied him with bales. The children were SO game, even though it took both of them to lift a bale. So Levi threw about 350 bales ON the trailer, THEN threw them into the hay loft. Tossed them like apples from the floor.
> 
> Funny thing was, as we pass the "other help"'s house,their DM is headed out for her walk, and she says they were waiting for MY text.....now, we are driving a big, blue, DIESEL tractor, with 5 laughing people and a trailer.....and their house is CLOSE to the road, and she says "we just realized you had started working", so other help came over and helped pick up the last 15 bales out of the field. Mika came in behind us, (Mika is a party waiting to happen), and they stacked in the loft on the other side. We got finished at 9:30 PM. Whew!



TG for Levi!! Can I borrow him? :wink:

Turned out to be a good hay-day


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Yes and it is glorious to almost have time to have a life. I have been schooling my horse. We had a small social gathering at our house. We started back up our band. I am playing bass now.


Fabulous news!! Would love to hear your band!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> I couldn't get the mower started, but I got a bunch of other stuff done. Then I was off to the barn. Timmy came to my whistle! Love that! He stopped part way and I started to walk away from him, he started up again and came right up to me. Love him!!!
> 
> It was also baby play day! They are so darn cute! River is a little chestnut, pretty shy. She is Arab/Trekahner. Lorien is a blue eyed palomino and is fearless! She is Morab. Gavin is a Clydesdale. He is very friendly and doesn't really understand personal space LOL. I love his Momma. She is a black Clydesdale. So sweet!
> View attachment 805858
> 
> 
> View attachment 805866
> 
> 
> View attachment 805874
> 
> 
> View attachment 805882
> 
> 
> View attachment 805890
> 
> 
> View attachment 805898


Babies!! OMG they are all adorable!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay all; sorry I have been out of touch for a bit. Been working long days at work and sick again. Trying to just keep going this time, but breathing is hard. 

Chivas is almost completely recovered. Rode Saturday and Sunday and he is totally sound at the walk, but just a bit NQR gaiting. No heat or swelling in his hock, but didn't want to stress him too much. 

We mainly walked. Lots of walk pirouettes, backing and patterns like an X in a box, spiral circles and leg yields. He didn't want to leg yield to the right, but was good going left. 

Hopefully soon will be able to get back to trail riding. Need to build up Dreamer's strength first. 

New barn is working out well. The only bad thing is about half the people there smoke. With my poor lungs that is really hard on me. One at a time it is not so bad, but seems like when they get in a group then everyone starts smoking. Its a social thing I guess. 

The actual barn is off limits to smoking, but the porch isn't. But my big worry is the pasture. Everything is so dry and I just hope everyone is careful disposing of the end of the cigarettes. 

Will catch up with everyone as soon as possible. G'night all.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Good morning again.... Tuesday.. pineapple smoothie.....


----------



## Country Woman

hello everyone so nice to read everyone's stories


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Just updated that journal. Not much to say here now.. **** It's a quiet day here in Oklahoma. Hot outside, humid. We're chilling out indoors playing games. This morning it's an Angry Bird mash up all up in here.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

@ Country - Okay it's none of my business, but I am very curious as to how old you really are now? I just seen you post here, then post on the 50's thread.. *Nosy*


----------



## greentree

Das juengste Schwarzwaelder....Adagio GTS


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Oh my! Beautiful.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

@ Green do you have anymore photos of that horse?? With the mane down perhaps??






A few of you "Okies" might like this. Anyone who wants to ever come visit me should watch it. lol


----------



## greentree

This is her 2 years ago, so her mane is about a foot longer now.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Beautiful! That sled looks kinda fun...


----------



## greentree

Kyleen Drake said:


> Beautiful! That sled looks kinda fun...


Nope...dangerous. There is no place to brace your foot, and when your foot slips off....Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Ouch.... just.... ouch.........


----------



## Country Woman

Kyleen Drake said:


> @ Country - Okay it's none of my business, but I am very curious as to how old you really are now? I just seen you post here, then post on the 50's thread.. *Nosy*


I started this thread a few years ago when I was in my 40's I have friends on here 
then I turned 50 and I was dealing with some personal things 
then decided to come back 

I am 53


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Nice, you've a lot of experience under your belt. I was just curious.. Glad to meet ya!


----------



## Happy Place

Had fun at the barn today. I've been whistling for Timmy as I go get him from the field. Today when I whistled, he trotted all the way in to me 💖.

We worked on turning using my seat and legs only. Not bad for a first attempt. After I dismounted I asked him to following me and halt at WHOA. My coach was cracking up. Every time I said whoa, he would stop right next to me and turn his head slightly to look at me! I am having so much fun with him, just love my boy!

Supposed to rain for the next 2 days. I'm working my last day tomorrow. Really. My last day this year! What a great year this has been.


----------



## Country Woman

Kyleen Drake said:


> Nice, you've a lot of experience under your belt. I was just curious.. Glad to meet ya!


Niceto meet you as well


----------



## Kyleen Drake

5:30 am. The boys are asleep, amazing. I must've done a good job wearing them out last night.. We were outside few hours before bed, doing some star watching and playing in the kiddie pool. I gave them some bubbles and some water guns and let them loose. They came in, got cleaned up and dropped like a brick. lol.. Shocked they're still asleep but glad they are. I usually toss them in bed around 8-9:00pm. Just depends on what is going on that night.. Summer, gotta love it. Schedules are not as strict.

And just when I could've got to sleep in a little bit, my favorite "fur baby," comes in to wake me up. She's all, "mom! mom! mom! wake up mom!" paw on my nose, paw on my cheek. I'm like, "Sophie, let me sleep." She wasn't having that. I tried to roll over, go back to sleep. Then she does that, "But mom, something weird is going on outside," caterwaul noise she only makes once in a blue while when there actually is something going on outside. Usually it's just a bird and she wants me to go catch it for her.. lol.. This time it was someone from the apartment complex behind my house, on the other side of my privacy fence, trying to take out one of the fence planks so they could use the 2x4s to leap over and into my back yard. I called the cops, problem solved.. Then gave Sophie extra turkey and praised her to bits, gave her an extra brush out and told her what a good kitty she was. She's all pleased with herself now. I swear she's giving me the, "I told you so," look.. Smug kitty.

Time to wake up the useless husband that slept all though it, god love 'em so do I.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*HP*: those foals are beyond cute! what fun to be able to visit with them. glad to hear Timmy is doing so well for you. it sounds like his personality is really starting to shine through.

*AA*: hope you are feeling totally back to normal now! have you told the people at the barn about your lung issues? hopefully they would be understanding and be sure to stay downwind of you when smoking in social situations. glad you are getting some saddle time (new saddle, woo!) on Chivas.

*KD*: good pup to wake you up because people were up to no good in the back yard. hope the got to cool their heels in jail the rest of the night!!


I decided that since I babble so much, it was time to start a journal and try to keep the spam on certain threads to a minimum. You can find the full story (with lots more pics and the video) about my weekend at the endurance ride in my journal. But I will say that the weekend was a huge success, despite the heat, humidity & rocks. Phin is an official endurance horse!!






































We got the last of our first cutting hay in yesterday uneventfully. The hay loft is now full to the ceiling, woohoo!


----------



## greentree

Ph, congrats to you and Phin!! And DH too!! 
I love the journal. I wish I had time to do that.....
Glad you got the loft filled! 

We got some really good rain yesterday, and supposed to get more today. My truck bed is still full of the broken bales that I tossed down from the loft.....after my fight with the lawnmower, I did not feel like tossing it out!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I really like that black and red tack.. I think it's really pretty against her coat color.


----------



## frlsgirl

Yes the red and black really stands out on him @phantomhorse13; love it!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Okay, I gotta ask, does anyone feel like this foaling is taking a tiny bit too long?? I don't know enough about it with horses, but if it was one of my dad's cows, and I didn't jump in there and help pull the calf, I might get a bit yelled at. lol


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Hay all; sorry I have been out of touch for a bit. Been working long days at work and sick again. Trying to just keep going this time, but breathing is hard.
> 
> Chivas is almost completely recovered. Rode Saturday and Sunday and he is totally sound at the walk, but just a bit NQR gaiting. No heat or swelling in his hock, but didn't want to stress him too much.
> 
> We mainly walked. Lots of walk pirouettes, backing and patterns like an X in a box, spiral circles and leg yields. He didn't want to leg yield to the right, but was good going left.
> 
> Hopefully soon will be able to get back to trail riding. Need to build up Dreamer's strength first.
> 
> New barn is working out well. The only bad thing is about half the people there smoke. With my poor lungs that is really hard on me. One at a time it is not so bad, but seems like when they get in a group then everyone starts smoking. Its a social thing I guess.
> 
> The actual barn is off limits to smoking, but the porch isn't. But my big worry is the pasture. Everything is so dry and I just hope everyone is careful disposing of the end of the cigarettes.
> 
> Will catch up with everyone as soon as possible. G'night all.



AA - Sorry to hear that your are sick again. I heard this stuff is hard to get rid of.


Glad you like your new barn. I hate the smoking bit. I'd also worry about a careless smoker throwing their butts and not making sure they are not hot.


----------



## Country Woman

KD you have a smart Kitty for sure that is great she woke you up 
my cat Sam comes in our room to my side of the bed and meows for me to get out 
but if I ignore him he will come to the bed and nudge me lol 

HP I am happy you had fun at the barn yesterday and that Timmy came to you 
sounds like a great lesson also 

PH13 your your horse is gorgeous, he looks like an Arab the red looks great 
blue will also look good too 
very nice pictures 

I hope to go riding at the end of June sometime


----------



## Twalker

Hi everyone. Well as of Monday I no longer have a lease with Lady, but all is good. I am allowed to come out and see her anytime I like. Best of all, I will still be able to hang out with the barn gang. I love those girls and guys.


My MRIs came back. I have a couple of issues which will probably need surgery in the near future. I have a completely torn rotator cuff and a herniated disk between C4-C5 in the neck. Don't know yet when this will happen. I am left handed and the torn rotator cuff is on the left side. I see a lot of fun getting things done after surgery. :icon_rolleyes: At least now I know I wasn't imagining things.  I think my work place was surprised that I really had some issues.


Hope I can still come in and talk to you guys and get a little horsey fix. I love this place.


----------



## Country Woman

TW I hope you get better soon I am left handed as well 

take care


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Most the time if Sophie is acting all crazy I just ignore her. But if she caterwauls, I get up. Mostly out of curiosity to see what has her fuzz butt all in a ruffle. So glad I did this time. I owe her one. >.< 

Wishes for a fast recovery, Twalker.. Yeah, come spend time with us during your recovery to ward off the boredom.


----------



## Jan1975

Greentree, beautiful pics, both of them! Is the sled for practice or are they doing some type of work? Our BO drags the riding areas w/ a Gator. A team of horses would be so much cooler! 

HP, I love hearing about your strong bond w/ Timmy! He sounds like such a sweet horse. 

Kyleen, sorry you didn't get to sleep in! You sure won't miss those neighbors when you move to the country! I've been enjoying your blog.

Fearless, I've been keeping up on your journal, too. Getting a little farm sounds exciting! Hopefully Ana will be able to come back into work like you want, though.

Twalker, sorry about your back! Ouch. I'm glad you can still hang out at the barn. It's so much fun to hang out w/ horse people!

AA, sorry you're sick, and the smoke certainly doesn't sound healthy for you OR the horses. Bummer about that! I hate it when there's a big group of people smoking near where we have to be. 

Hi Country Woman! I hope you get your ride in soon! 

It has been HOT and HUMID here the last few days. Gatsby hasn't been ridden since Saturday! We stopped by for a visit and let him hand-graze a bit on Sun. but didn't ride, and then Monday I forget what happened. Tuesday, I didn't feel great so I had to cancel the lesson I had. I need to get up there tonight!


----------



## greentree

Jan, I bought it for training. There is that line between being able to save yourself by easily dismounting, and not being able to stay on...like the safety hooks on stirrups that will not hold the leathers any more....

I have just been dragging horses in and out.....too hot and humid to ride! Good grief, my blood is getting thick. In Texas this was COOL weather!

Mary and I watched Penny TROT up the hill today, then walk soundly when she slowed down. Yay!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

l


Jan1975 said:


> Kyleen, sorry you didn't get to sleep in! You sure won't miss those neighbors when you move to the country! I've been enjoying your blog.


Thanks, I wasn't sure if anyone was even reading it.. Some of you were asking about my dad's hay, I put a comment in that blog about it.

I hate my neighbors. You're right, I won't miss them one bit.

Everyone here can call me Ky if you like. (Shortest possible way to say Keigh). I've been responding to that name on-line for more than 30 years. I seen you type KD and actually had to go "wait she means me" lol Old habits die hard.

Still reading what everyone has to say, even if I don't have a whole lot to add to it.


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Jan 
I hope to ride next week weather permitting


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Hi everyone. Well as of Monday I no longer have a lease with Lady, but all is good. I am allowed to come out and see her anytime I like. Best of all, I will still be able to hang out with the barn gang. I love those girls and guys.
> 
> 
> My MRIs came back. I have a couple of issues which will probably need surgery in the near future. I have a completely torn rotator cuff and a herniated disk between C4-C5 in the neck. Don't know yet when this will happen. I am left handed and the torn rotator cuff is on the left side. I see a lot of fun getting things done after surgery. :icon_rolleyes: At least now I know I wasn't imagining things.  I think my work place was surprised that I really had some issues.
> 
> 
> Hope I can still come in and talk to you guys and get a little horsey fix. I love this place.


*TW*: I couldn't "like" this post, too much sad information. It is always better to at least know what is wrong so you can figure out the best option to repair it. 

Praying you recover soon and have lots of good times to come with Lady. 

IMO $200/month is not worth risking a horse to someone that may not treat her right. Surely the work you do at the barn more than makes up for that amount. She should at least give you a day a week even if she does lease Lady out. 

Please keep up updated on everything


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy Place said:


> Had fun at the barn today. I've been whistling for Timmy as I go get him from the field. Today when I whistled, he trotted all the way in to me 💖.
> 
> We worked on turning using my seat and legs only. Not bad for a first attempt. After I dismounted I asked him to following me and halt at WHOA. My coach was cracking up. Every time I said whoa, he would stop right next to me and turn his head slightly to look at me! I am having so much fun with him, just love my boy!
> 
> Supposed to rain for the next 2 days. I'm working my last day tomorrow. Really. My last day this year! What a great year this has been.


What a wonderful horse Timmy is! He must love and respect you just as much as you love and respect him 

So glad you found him and gave him such a wonderful home. 

Your pups are adorable too. A German shorthaired pointer whelping was the first time I ever saw puppies born. I thought they were the most beautiful dogs. Sweet and smart too


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Das juengste Schwarzwaelder....Adagio GTS


Greentree this picture is stunning!! 

Do you notice a resemblance to my Chivas?


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> *HP*: those foals are beyond cute! what fun to be able to visit with them. glad to hear Timmy is doing so well for you. it sounds like his personality is really starting to shine through.
> 
> *AA*: hope you are feeling totally back to normal now! have you told the people at the barn about your lung issues? hopefully they would be understanding and be sure to stay downwind of you when smoking in social situations. glad you are getting some saddle time (new saddle, woo!) on Chivas.
> 
> *KD*: good pup to wake you up because people were up to no good in the back yard. hope the got to cool their heels in jail the rest of the night!!
> 
> 
> I decided that since I babble so much, it was time to start a journal and try to keep the spam on certain threads to a minimum. You can find the full story (with lots more pics and the video) about my weekend at the endurance ride in my journal. But I will say that the weekend was a huge success, despite the heat, humidity & rocks. Phin is an official endurance horse!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got the last of our first cutting hay in yesterday uneventfully. The hay loft is now full to the ceiling, woohoo!



*Phantom*: this is wonderful news!! Congratulations on your new official endurance horse! He is such a beauty too! You are so blessed 

IMO you don't "babble" enough :biggrin: I love reading of your adventures and watching your videos.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I did finally say something to one of my non-smoking friends at the barn about the smoke. I had to do something, just couldn't breathe. 

Plan to just set up an area farther down the barn isle where I can groom and tack them up. There are cross ties about half-way down, so will be away from the porch. I just feel so unfriendly staying away from the group, but :shrug:

Was coughing so hard last night the alarm went off! It said "window breaking alarm" I looked around to see if I had missed something...:icon_rolleyes:

How do folks not realize that their smoke is harmful?


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> I did finally say something to one of my non-smoking friends at the barn about the smoke. I had to do something, just couldn't breathe.
> 
> Plan to just set up an area farther down the barn isle where I can groom and tack them up. There are cross ties about half-way down, so will be away from the porch. I just feel so unfriendly staying away from the group, but :shrug:
> 
> Was coughing so hard last night the alarm went off! It said "window breaking alarm" I looked around to see if I had missed something...:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> How do folks not realize that their smoke is harmful?


Man, that stinks! Literally and figuratively. I can't stand the smell of smoke; it throws me into a migraine. I'm shocked that they would allow smoking at a barn; it should be prohibited on horse property - period! All it takes is one stray amber to ignite the whole barn!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TW*: I couldn't "like" this post, too much sad information. It is always better to at least know what is wrong so you can figure out the best option to repair it.
> 
> Praying you recover soon and have lots of good times to come with Lady.
> 
> IMO $200/month is not worth risking a horse to someone that may not treat her right. Surely the work you do at the barn more than makes up for that amount. She should at least give you a day a week even if she does lease Lady out.
> 
> Please keep up updated on everything


Thanks AA. I will make sure to update. Found out today I have an ortho consult with a surgeon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Man, that stinks! Literally and figuratively. I can't stand the smell of smoke; it throws me into a migraine. I'm shocked that they would allow smoking at a barn; it should be prohibited on horse property - period! All it takes is one stray amber to ignite the whole barn!


Totally agree, but not my place so I don't get to make the rules. Probably better for folks to smoke openly and not be hiding places thinking others don't know. At least the walls are concrete block so not very flammable, thankfully 

Smoking is still popular (?) around here and about half of the folks do smoke. Usually it is not so bad, but one of the newbies although very nice and friendly, is rather clueless when it comes to personal space 

Had to say something to her a few weeks ago about poking my horses' lips/mouth/etc. Don't know what she is thinking, but I don't want my horses getting head shy or biting. 

I have been just walking away when one lights up, but now it is so hot the fans are on full speed blowing smoke from the porch inside the barn. Even closing the door did not help :sad:

I hate smoke too, but just have to deal with it. I just don't want folks to think I am unfriendly, but breathing is rather important. Otherwise everything is good and most importantly, my horses are happy there.


----------



## Celeste

At the college, we have little gazebos set up that people are allowed to smoke in. Students have been told that if they smoke anywhere else, it will become a smoke free campus. This has worked really well here and it would work well many places. I wish your barn could do something like that.


----------



## Country Woman

AnitaAnne said:


> Totally agree, but not my place so I don't get to make the rules. Probably better for folks to smoke openly and not be hiding places thinking others don't know. At least the walls are concrete block so not very flammable, thankfully
> 
> Smoking is still popular (?) around here and about half of the folks do smoke. Usually it is not so bad, but one of the newbies although very nice and friendly, is rather clueless when it comes to personal space
> 
> Had to say something to her a few weeks ago about poking my horses' lips/mouth/etc. Don't know what she is thinking, but I don't want my horses getting head shy or biting.
> 
> I have been just walking away when one lights up, but now it is so hot the fans are on full speed blowing smoke from the porch inside the barn. Even closing the door did not help :sad:
> 
> I hate smoke too, but just have to deal with it. I just don't want folks to think I am unfriendly, but breathing is rather important. Otherwise everything is good and most importantly, my horses are happy there.


Here where I live smoking is banned almost everywhere 
especially at the barns. I am against smoking. and I am happy my husband does not smoke. I don't want to kiss an ashtray lol


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Seems I offended a few people asking about that foaling. Apologies. Won't happen again.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita, *I stumbled over this ad and thought of you :wink:
Chevis Regal, Buckskin Peruvian Paso Gelding, NAPHA Registered Peruvian Paso Gelding in Texas - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 2037713 And I think it is a typo on the ad, as it is "Chivas" in allbreed :wink:


*phantom*, I always felt you didn't "babble" enough :wink: Congrats on the conquer of the OD and Phin's official status!


Still trying to get used again to the heat and humidity :sad: The trip to Switzerland did not help at all! Most evenings I am too lazy/hot to even saddle Raya :icon_rolleyes: But she is def getting too round and fluffy, so we take brisk walks together - helps me as well fighting the abundance of Swiss chocolate I enjoyed:lol:


Was marveling again at Raya's transformation yesterday: As long as I have her (and I think even before) she was on pasture 24/7. But last summer she got an additional 2.5 lbs of pelleted feed twice a day! Now she get's barely 0.5 lbs a day and is still chubby!
Amazing what not being an-anxious/nervous-mess all day long can do!


----------



## greentree

Swiss, agreed! Too hot and humid! I love transforming horses!

The girls are over...Mary rode down and got Mika, they came back double on JR(!), then went for a ride in the woods, and came back and got in the pool. I took this picture...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Silly HF changed my password but didn't send me the email with the new one, so I have been unable to log on for the past 2 days!!

*TW*: i hope your consult today gives you some answers.

*AA*: just explain to the group why you are doing what you are doing. big difference between staying at a distance and insisting they don't smoke, so I would hope they would be understanding!

*Ky*: my crappy internet wouldn't let me watch the video, so can't comment on the foaling. it can take mares a little while sometimes tho (and it seems like forever when you are standing there waiting).

*SM*: just suck it up and get on Raya - you will be glad you did! heat and humidity is much nicer from the saddle. :wink:

*greentree*: the dog on the raft is just too funny. wow a pool would be great after a hot ride!!


I got Sultan out yesterday. Full story and more pics here.










Today, I ran around. I took the truck to get inspected, drove an hour (one way) to fetch parts for DH, then took MIL to look at carpet. Thank goodness she found some she liked without having to visit a bunch of stores! I just finished prepping dinner and am waiting for the vet. Is it bedtime yet?!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Yeah the book I am currently reading is about horse breeds, breeding and foaling. Dream just spoke to me about a few issues foals can have during and after birth. All real good to know useful information all around. So yeah, that's my world today.


----------



## greentree

Our "new" baler is on its way from Indiana! Lawd, I hope it works......

PH, those windrows look like the ones in our hay patch in Texas! I would love to get our Kentucky production up to that....


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Need help? I got a girlfriend in KERSEY, PA who's complaining she needs to loose some weight.. lol Be more than happy to mail her your way. She's a lot closer to you than I am! Hehehe...


----------



## SwissMiss

SwissMiss said:


> Was marveling again at Raya's transformation yesterday: As long as I have her (and I think even before) she was on pasture 24/7. But last summer she got an additional 2.5 lbs of pelleted feed twice a day! Now she get's barely 0.5 lbs a day and is still chubby!
> Amazing what not being an-anxious/nervous-mess all day long can do!


Apparently my brain is still in Europe :icon_rolleyes: I was calculating her former feed ration in kg... So from ~ 10 lbs to 0.5... Not too bad! Unfortunately that doesn't reflect in my board price :wink:

Today Raya was not having that whole thing of being caught :x When I had her finally haltered, we were both dripping sweat... Not really surprising at 95 degrees :wink: The we had a nice wander all around the pasture, where we encountered a horse-eating egret, tree limbs that eat horses too and bushels of weed that are hidden sinkholes... Needless to say it was an interesting afternoon, but eventually Raya calmed down and actually seemed to enjoy her bath...
Still love that silly girl :loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Kyleen Drake said:


> Need help? I got a girlfriend in KERSEY, PA who's complaining she needs to loose some weight.. lol Be more than happy to mail her your way. She's a lot closer to you than I am! Hehehe...


That hay belongs to my BIL, who does big bales.. so only handled by equipment (thank goodness). Now if your friend is available for second cutting.. :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Greentree* that pool looks awesome! They are a pain to maintain, though. That's why we only have a little 10' one - still cools down a bit :wink:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

My dad starts cutting in two weeks. He asked me to help. So I'll be busy then. He does the massive sized bails. Over 5 feet high rounds. Most big trucks can't haul more than 10 of them without surpassing a weight limit on the highways.


----------



## greentree

The baler did not make it  DH said it was in really bad shape. 

PH, whew! 

Swiss, thanks! the pool is not too bad since we switched it to salt. I did NOTHING to it last summer. Got it right in the beginning, and left it alone. It was a little harder to get balanced this year, but still not too bad. It is a 28' above ground. Came with the house.....I think it was a drug trade.(my house was a drug house)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone! I finally was able to get on here after THREE password reset requests! Jeez this site is getting harder and harder to use every day.

Hope everyone is able to log on soon. 

*Swiss*: Sounds like Raya has begun her punishment of you for leaving her! The initial happy reunion time is done and it is now time for you to suffer :dance-smiley05:

What a scary walk; horse-eating monsters everywhere :icon_rolleyes:

I'm not sure I understand yet how much food she is getting, can't do the math tonight

That horse "Chevis" is a cutie! The name might be misspelled on purpose, or the breeder may be clueless about the whiskey! 

*Phantom*: Sultan is such a nice horse, but the spooking at flowers just is too funny! 

Sorry to hear about George, that must be very frustrating. Praying for a speedy full recovery. 

Hope your BIL gets all his hay up this time. We had storms this afternoon, but supposed to be nice all weekend. 

*KD*: I wasn't able to watch the videos you posted

Round bales here are about 500-750 pounds; haven't ever weighted one though, so not sure about that! 

*Greentree*: that pool looks so refreshing! What a great place you have! 

Was wondering which 5 horses you plan on competing this season? 

*Koolio*: How is your little finger? Had any rain lately? 

I am still hopeful of trading sheath cleaner for rides on a German Warmblood :wink:

*Eole*: How are the girls doing? Would love some spring enchanted forest pictures 

Celeste, Blue, TWalker, Happy, Ellen and everyone else :wave:


----------



## greentree

Which 5 horses I am competeing?? 

It was quite an ordeal to do something so simple wasn't it?? I looked at that list on the homepage to see who was on....kind of sad that at one time there were 10,000, and when I looked, there were about 30.
It continues to kick me off, too. Several times I typed a post, hit submit, and lost it because it had logged me off. Gahhh.


----------



## frlsgirl

AnitaAnne said:


> I am still hopeful of trading sheath cleaner for rides on a German Warmblood :wink:


:rofl:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

All depends on where you live. Around here we've a few privately owned bridges. It would make me terribly nervous to take massive loads over a few of them. There was one bridge where I grew up. Wooden with steel bracers underneath. Just walking across it would make it creek. It was unnerving. 

Going to be hot and humid today here. I'm staying in unless the boys want to go out and play in the kiddie pool. I got me a book on horse training for beginners, parked on the couch still in my PJs, and reading all day until the cows come home!

Have a good one ladies. Don't forget your sun screen!!!!!


----------



## greentree

Woot!! Heather called and we are headed out to RIDE! I am taking Lucy. It is gorgeous and cool!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Hello everyone! I finally was able to get on here after THREE password reset requests! Jeez this site is getting harder and harder to use every day.
> 
> Hope everyone is able to log on soon.
> 
> AA-I finally got in. Geesh, it took an act of God to get in.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Welcome back, Twalker!! Good to see you! How was your day besides the log in nightmare?


----------



## greentree

We had a LOVELY ride! Lucy had SO many good lessons today....Heather came by and picked me up. Lucy has never been in a step up trailer, and this is only the fourth trailer ride she has ever had(counting the move as 2.....Texas to Arkansas, then Arkansas to Kentucky). 
We unloaded Treb, and put Lucy in the front, because we were picking up Wanda on the highway, due to the sharp, in a curve, on a hill situation of her driveway. 

So we pulled off, got Wanda and her horse, Preacher, who is a HUGE palomino TWH. Naturally, Wanda is a tiny person. At Lincoln trailhead, we put the boots on all three, and saddled up. Thankfully, Heather keeps everything in her trailer, because my off side billet Chicago screw had rotted, and the billet was hanging. When I went to mount up, my stirrups were not in my spot, but 5 holes up, which means this screw probably broke when someone else was riding, and not a word was spoken......ahem. 

We met several groups of horses on the trail, so she got to figure out the horses come and go, no big deal. Preacher likes to stop and take "breaks", so she was good to stop and stand. 

Preacher's boots were starting to rub(Old Macs), so she slowed down, stopped for a while, tried walking herself for a bit....we lost her. We could hear the horses behind us, and assumed she was there. Then they passed us at the creek, and said she was having a little trouble, so we turned around and found her! She was back on, but he was walking carefully. Made it back to the trailer!

We were hungry, so we took the horses back to Wandas, turned them out, and took her car back into town for lunch at 4:30!! Lucy got to experience life by the highway, and then loaded back up to come home!

We rode 9 miles. What an awesome horse she is! She whinnied at every horse we met, but was never obnoxious. Lead most of the way, and never had a real spook! 

Early in the morning, we are headed to Owensboro for the Bourbon and Bluegrass bike ride. 

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was relatively unexciting here. I spent several hours brush hogging the paddocks, hoping that if I keep the grass short then perhaps the gnats will find somewhere else to go. They continue to be a plague and nothing seems to deter them.

Sultan and Phin - who are getting chewed up the worst - both got medicated baths today, much to their horror. As a reward, I took them to the rogue alfalfa/clover patch beside one of Keith's fields to graze while drying.











Mia of course came, too. It was amazing the air she got about 1 second after this photo:










:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

After the bath, I put Phin's new pajamas on (the last one didn't cover enough and the gnats were chewing his chest bloody). He looks like an alien, but hopefully this works!











I hope to get some riding time with Gina tomorrow, but we shall see how the day goes!


----------



## greentree

Love the new PJ's!! I should have put the fly mask on Lucy, but I did not....she shook her head the entire ride, because the deer flies were horrible....I will not leave it behind again!!


----------



## Country Woman

I had a hard time getting on here yesterday too 

the evenings suck too 
cause the site is so slow


----------



## Country Woman

​


greentree said:


> Woot!! Heather called and we are headed out to RIDE! I am taking Lucy. It is gorgeous and cool!


Enjoy your ride


----------



## Country Woman

my day was good 
I walked my sisters dog this morning 
then went to Starbucks 

no riding yet


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I'm going to the range today. Husband is going to be home for once so I'm stealing all his boxes of .22 shells and heading out. Just waiting for them to open.. It's only 5:30 here so far. Boys are still asleep.


----------



## Eole

Finally back on HF after fighting log ins and password puzzles.

I read but sure missed some stuff.
*PH*: too funny, wished you had caught Phin and Mia on the next spooking second.
Poor Phin, please don't show him this PJ picture, he might become traumatized.:rofl::rofl:

*Greentree*, love the dog in the pool picture. And many pages ago was an absolutely gorgeous picture of your horse, was it Adagio? Glad Lucy turns out being a great trail horse.

*Swiss*, don't you love a mare with personality? 

*Twalker*, how are you? I'm sad you lost Lady's lease, so I can imagine how hard it is. Nice that you can hang around the barn, but still. I'm mean, but I hope BO gets a bad leaser and totally regrets her decision.

frsls. Is Ana sound? What's up with you two?

*AA*. Glad to hear Chivas is almost good and the new barn works fine for you and your horses. The smoke thing is bad though. I don't allow smoking anywhere around my barn and can't imagine a commercial barn owner permitting smoking. Unless that person smokes... Barn relationships seem like a complicated thing, but I hope you put your health first. You struggled with your breathing all year, you know what is best for you. Clean air, no smoke.:wink: How are the chicken?

*Ellen*, where are you? Hope you aren't stuck out of HF too.
*Cityslicker*?

*Koolio, KD, Jan, Celeste, CW* and whoever my coffee and sleep deprived brain is forgetting: :wave:

My hand fracture has displaced some more 2 weeks after injury and showed no healing after 3 weeks. Now on 4th week and I have a feeling it's finally setting. Hoping to be back in the saddle in 2 weeks. We'll see.
It's suddenly hot this week end and the bugs are pretty bad. DH is getting 2015 hay in the barn to get us to first cut. We are short because we threw out many moldy bales. Farmers should be cutting next week hopefully.


----------



## VickiRose

Just stopping by for a quick hello!

Been super busy with work, so nothing exciting or horsey really happening. Boston was being an idiot yesterday, turned his behind to me at feed time, whacked him with the feed bucket! Today, Boston is being good, but Rose thinks I'm out to kill her...

Tomorrow afternoon I get to go look at a free horse trailer! One of the pony club coaches has an older model, unlicensed but in good condition, that he is happy for me to long term borrow. Conditions are that I keep it undercover, and if he needs to he can borrow it back to shift a horse. But apparently he has only used it once in the last year. Hopefully it's in good repair and big enough to to fit Boston in! He is currently a bit of a land whale...


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I am not sure what is up with this site 
I do enjoy being here and talking horses


----------



## Country Woman

VickiRose said:


> Just stopping by for a quick hello!
> 
> Been super busy with work, so nothing exciting or horsey really happening. Boston was being an idiot yesterday, turned his behind to me at feed time, whacked him with the feed bucket! Today, Boston is being good, but Rose thinks I'm out to kill her...
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon I get to go look at a free horse trailer! One of the pony club coaches has an older model, unlicensed but in good condition, that he is happy for me to long term borrow. Conditions are that I keep it undercover, and if he needs to he can borrow it back to shift a horse. But apparently he has only used it once in the last year. Hopefully it's in good repair and big enough to to fit Boston in! He is currently a bit of a land whale...


Hi Vicki Rose 
I understand about being busy 

hope the trailer is in good condition that is very nice of the gentleman


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Agreed....... PJs are good.. bras are evil.....

Went to the range for a couple hours, I went though three boxes of my husband's 22 shells.. lol He won't miss them. He likes his 45. I did okay. I hit the target every time. And 90% of the time I landed near the bulls eye. I tend to pull to the right..

Updated my journal here on the forums, posted some photos. My horses I had then are in there. I still couldn't tell anyone what breeds they are to save my life.

Still raining, glad of it too. I won't have to water tonight.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, Gina and I finally both were free at the same time, so got Giselle and Amish out. To start with, the weather was pretty pleasant with sun and a nice breeze and low humidity. But by the time we were done, the breeze had died, the humidity was high, and the bugs were horrendous. Gina showed me a trail I hadn't been on before and then we did a bit of exploring. Unfortunately, the route we hoped to take was blocked by a gate with a new lock (Gina had the key to the old one, so hopefully can get a copy of this new one), but we did some bush whacking and managed to get back on trail.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























Today Keith is baling hay, so we will be helping with that. It's supposed to get quite hot, so hoping I wind up in one of the vehicles with A/C. :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: good to hear your finger is finally healing. Two more weeks to ride; hope they pass soon.

The password requirements and puzzle shiitake is the worst! Wonder how many folks will give up...

*VickiRose*: free horse trailer! What a good deal that is!! Have you had any luck with the new bit for Boston? 

*Phantom*: Nice ride pictures, the humidity is horrible hear too. Sweat season is here. Phin is adorable in his PJ's. Hope his herd mates don't get jealous and try to steal it 

*Greentree*: You had a fabulous ride with Lucy too! 

You mentioned getting 5 horses coggins, so wondered if you were planning on competing them in your free time :rofl:

Cleaning day today, have company coming :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

Eole said:


> *Swiss*, don't you love a mare with personality?


I simply love that mare, period  But her personality makes life interesting (and yes, sometimes a bit too interesting for me :icon_rolleyes
Hope your hand is now on the way to recovery!

*greentree* forgot to tell you much much I like that picture of Adagio. 

*Anita*, having people smoke at the barn stinks, literally! 
But glad to hear that Chivas is doing good :wink:
And yes, I agree, the "Chevis" I saw is really a cutie  I should stop looking at for sale ads!

*Vicki*, I was laughing out loud when I read your post re the bucket... Maybe some treats _in_ the bucket may help Rose?

*Phantom* nice pics of the ride! And I love Phin in his PJ's! I was always wondering how sweaty horses get underneath fly sheets... Here they are soaked under their fly masks...

Was relatively cool yesterday morning, so went for an early trail ride. Rode with 2 friends on their really fit horses - but Raya was happy to get up and go... In the end she was pretty tired, but when I asked for gait, she complied immediately! So much try and willing attitude when riding! :loveshower: We are finally getting to a point where she starts to show that behavior as well on the ground... IF she deems it worthwhile, :rofl:

Have a good day y'all and try to stay cool! :wave:


----------



## greentree

WE WON!! Ok, it was not a race....but we started last and came in first!!! Hahaha. It was a lovely ride. The weather was perfect, and we had a great time. Turns out, we just do not fit into any group. Story of my LIFE, lol! We ride faster than the "family friendly" group, but not NEARLY as fast as the road bike people. Since we have only been riding a few months, perhaps we can get up close to their speed....at least tail them by a bit. When we got home from the bike ride, I got in the pool, and told DH I was going to swim train, so he could tell people his DW is a Tri Athlete!! Do they have a super senior beginner division???

Then after swimming, we went dancing. I am going to beat this old age thing to the ground, even if it KILLS me. Jan, we need to take our comedy routine on the road.....

AA, sorry! Senior moment....forgot I had even mentioned it!! I get Coggins done on the "horses most likely to travel", then I take one who doesn't have one!! Bad.
We road that 9 miles in a blistering pace...3 1/2 hours!lol We walked( not a normal pace for us...)Heathers mare did a cartwheel back at New Years. Luckily, they were not both hurt...it sounded horrible. They were going across a concrete "bridge", and it was washed out on the edge....Treb stepped down off the edge, and her leg slipped down between the concrete and the wash, and she flipped. 
She has been resting since then, since H was so busy with school anyway. 

Exciting news, though....her little grey mare has been bred! Yay, a new Arab baby!! She is a little apprehensive because this mare was raised on a bucket, because her dam refused to nurse her...


----------



## Kyleen Drake

One of those good morning going to walk into the wall in a minute, fuzz still in the brain, sleepies still in the eyes, need my tea and the 2nd shower of the morning to wake up kinda moments..

Tea... need tea... oh, hi wall.. need tea... morning ya'all.. oh, another wall.. tea......


----------



## Country Woman

Good morning 
Yesterday I received some very bad new my online friend Donna was killed in a hit and run driver 
she was a Christian woman


----------



## greentree

Oh, gosh, CW, I am so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Country Woman

phantomhorse13 said:


> Yesterday, Gina and I finally both were free at the same time, so got Giselle and Amish out. To start with, the weather was pretty pleasant with sun and a nice breeze and low humidity. But by the time we were done, the breeze had died, the humidity was high, and the bugs were horrendous. Gina showed me a trail I hadn't been on before and then we did a bit of exploring. Unfortunately, the route we hoped to take was blocked by a gate with a new lock (Gina had the key to the old one, so hopefully can get a copy of this new one), but we did some bush whacking and managed to get back on trail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today Keith is baling hay, so we will be helping with that. It's supposed to get quite hot, so hoping I wind up in one of the vehicles with A/C. :wink:



awesome you enjoyed your trail ride yesterday lovely pictures


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Condolences for your loss Country.. And extended to the family also. Hope saying that doesn't bother you.. not my intention to remind you of it anymore than it already does..


----------



## Country Woman

greentree said:


> Oh, gosh, CW, I am so sorry. Hugs to you.


thank you 
the driver still has not come forward 

I am hanging in there 

she loved horses as well


----------



## Country Woman

Kyleen Drake said:


> Condolences for your loss Country.. And extended to the family also. Hope saying that doesn't bother you.. not my intention to remind you of it anymore than it already does..


Thank you Kyleen No it does not bother me 
she loved horses as well


----------



## greentree

We may just have a covered arena available when we have the "Horsey Camp for Mature People Over 40"!!!!! 

The dump truck started rolling again.....even though DH explained that we would have to pay him out of next month's check. He said he was OK with it. 

we splurged for Fathers Day and I made gluten free biscuits with huevos con chorizo for breakfast. Now I really need to clean the kitchen, but instead I am binge watching Fixer Upper, and posting here!!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I always have believed that hand-made things have more meaning to the recipient when giving them a gift. So I am having my boys make my husband some hand-made Father's Day cards. My boys ask me how to spell everything so I write it down for them, let them copy it onto their pages. Then they ask me, "Mom, what do I color for dad?" I ponder it for a second and go, "Well dad likes Star Wars stuff, why not draw something Star Wars?" What does my eight year old do? He writes "Happy Father's Day" across the top of the page. Oh that's cute. Then he writes, "Love you daddy" on the bottom. Awe! Then in the middle he draws a storm trooper on the left, and a jedi on the right. Under the storm trooper he writes his name. Under the jedi he writes his dad's name. And he draws the storm trooper shooting the jedi and writes "Die you rebel skum," on it!!!!!!! OMG!!!!! LOL! This is SO his son! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## VickiRose

Condolences Country Woman, losing friends is never easy...

GreenTree, you two must be super fit! And yay that the arena building continues...

Kyleen, I'm married to a Star Wars nut too, may the force be with us!

AA, how goes the barn dramas? Has it all settled down?

Had a look at the free horse trailer. There is a reason it's free... It's as ugly as sin, but that's OK, really heavy steel. Problems? There looks to be an issue with the front axle or suspension, not sure what without further investigation. And the whole thing rattles and bangs, which Boston might get used too but Rose would never handle. And Boston will only fit if we remove the divider as it's got two quite narrow bays. Again, not a big issue but could become an issue if we can get DD a new pong and we want to go somewhere together. 
I haven't said no to borrowing it, but I've asked to think about it. Another friend had also offered a loan of her old trailer, so if the offer is still open I will have a look at hers too. 
I guess I'm very lucky to be in the position to have a choice! I'm really appreciative but I'm worried about offending either of them by saying no to their trailer...


----------



## greentree

Kyleen, so cute!! Your family would fit in perfectly here on our little road! My cousins live not too far from you, I think....

VickiRose, that fit thing would be funny if you knew us!! You need to start planning for the HCFMAO40....

The dirt has been trucking down the driveway all day! DH and DS were supposed to be working on cleaning the garage(what DH wanted for Fathers Day), but instead have been picking up big rocks and logs and taking tractor glamour shots!! Whatever....


----------



## phantomhorse13

*CW*: so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. :sad:

*greentree*: covered arena would be lovely.. hope things keep progressing!

*Ky*: your boys sounds like quite the characters! bet their dad loved the cards.

*VR*: figures there was a reason the trailer was free! sounds like a lot of potential hassle for something that isn't ideal anyway. good to have the option of borrowing something else instead.




SwissMiss said:


> I was always wondering how sweaty horses get underneath fly sheets... Here they are soaked under their fly masks...


So far, they do not seem to be causing any sweating issues. I suspect the fact we have had a fairly stiff breeze daily helps with that. Not sure what I will do if it does become an issue.. as I think being sweaty is better than being bloody. :neutral:



Today kicked my butt. DH and I got the ******* jump course set back up since the hay was cut and did some trail maintenance in the morning. It was already hot and humid by 10 am.











By early lunchtime, we went over to help Keith with hay. I didn't expect big bales to be as exhausting as small bales since it's all handled by equipment.. but I was wrong.

I spent the day throwing straps (and climbing all over the giant bales untangling straps) and climbing in and out of the tractor trailers. I also got a brief driving lesson, so I could help move the trucks around the fields. Whoever invented double clutching really was an idiot!!











I am now exhausted, sunburned, and have poison ivy starting on my hand (which I don't understand because I was wearing work gloves all day). :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Yeah my husband came home, seen the card. Blinked at it. Read it. Read it again then dropped the groceries a bit too hard on the floor from laughing. He gave our 8 year old a pat on the head and said, "That's my boy! Good job!" I couldn't do anything but shake my head and hide my giggle. 

And lord help me if I let him go wild my whole house would be covered in Star Wars stuff. I can't walk two steps in any direction without finding Star Wars Legos something somewhere. lol It's like Barbie for boys. lol

Are your friends here in town where I am, or do they live out in Bixby where I plan on building at? I've not moved yet, won't for awhile. Takes money to restore that much property. And I have a little, but not that much.

Awe man I miss hay season! It's hard work but with the right people it's a lot of fun too. You get in a rhythm, get to singing along together or talking and the day just flies by. I love the smell of alfalfa. It wreaks havoc on my allergies but I like the smell anyway.

Have you herd about those new poison ivy soap bars? Just askin. I'm highly allergic to the stuff so I keep a massive first aid kit about. That's part of it.

Just finished my first quilt top. Pretty proud of it. I need to get it to the quilters now, get it quilted. Then I'll finish it by hand. It's going to take me awhile once I get it back from the quilters. It's a king.


----------



## greentree

PH..I hope you can keep the poison ivy in check...take your Benadryl, so it doesn't itch as badly! The big bales were a pain for me, too, when I bought them.....

I love your ******* jump course...that is what we use here, too! I got 8 Plastic Christmas tree stands a TSC for $.99 each, and we are going to concrete some posts in them for close to actual standards. When we get around to it.....

Kyleen, my cousins live in Skiatook. I really only keep up with them anymore through DH's FB....she was working at the vet clinic where Trisha and Garth Brooks bring their animals...lol, I know that narrows it right down!!

I got what looks like 11 truckloads of dirt today! It is not rocky.....so before long I am going to have to figure out what footing I can afford, and what works on top of the base. I would prefer gravelly to sandy, and firm rather than soft.


----------



## Country Woman

Yes I am still having a hard time comong too grips with the death of my friend 

sounds like all of you were very busy to day love reading everything


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Never been to Skiatook. I know, weird, right? I drove past it one time, on my way to Bartlesville where I adopted my cat Sophie. So I know where it's at, but never went to visit. Haven't had a reason yet. I tend to stick around Catoosa, Broken Arrow, Oneta, Wagnor, and Bixby areas. Unless I need clothes that I can't get here in town, no need to head north. Sometimes I head over to Jenks to see the new aquarium. It's a must-see if you haven't. There's people that come in from all over the world to see this new aquarium. It's pretty nice. Kids like it. And I can get you into the Tulsa Zoo for free if you can give me a heads up. I have zoo passes for up to six people. The closest location you may know where my dad is these days is near Checotah. His town is so small it's not on the map, but the town over is Checotah.. 

I got a beef with that Garth Brooks... I use to like him ages ago. I dang near boycott his music these days. I won't buy it anymore.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

@Country- I don't like hearing "I'm sorry for your loss," or "my condolences," from other people when I go though a loss. For me, it doesn't make it better. I know everyone who tries to comfort me means well so I can't fault them for it or have any bad feelings towards them for trying to console me. But most the time when I hear things like that, for me, it's like twisting in the knife all the more deeper until it becomes so painful I can't breathe well. It starts to become less emotional pain and more physical pain for me. Then I tend to get into trouble. Landed myself in the hospital this last time with the stress I put my heart under. Dumb of me, but couldn't help it. Felt like I couldn't breathe.

You've my deepest compassion. I don't like hearing others in pain, no matter what that pain is. And I'm as awkward as hell in these situations. Never know what to do/say. I just don't want to add anymore pain to what you already feel. Sometimes its better for some people to talk about it. Sometimes it hurts like hell. There are those that just want to say it in some way to someone else, get it out of their chests, its their way of starting to accept it. But after saying it, don't ever want to talk about it again. I've seen all sorts. 

I just wish you what ever comfort we can offer. And I hope sharing a bit of my own feelings on it might offer you a tiny bit of peace. For some, sharing stories helps.


----------



## Country Woman

Thank you for the kind words Kyleen, 

yes I understand where you are coming from 

I am at a loss for words 

I am going riding this weekend


----------



## Eole

CW, sorry about your friend. Hugs to you.

*AA* I'm usually grateful for company, otherwise why would I ever clean the house?

*PH*, new trails are great. Love the ******* jumps, and Mia of course. She's such a faithful companion, always around. Every time I see her, it reminds me how you nearly lost her. It makes her even more precious.
Poison ivy, yuk! I'm so allergic to it. How is your hand this morning?

*Kyleen*, like father like son? 

*Greentree*. I'm in for adult horse camp!  When you're done with the Thriatlon, you can graduate to the Ironman. We have a major Ironman nearby and many of my collegues are doing it. Crazy people... And it's never too late. Two years ago, I treated a 77yo lady who fell in the bike part of the Ironman and broke her arm. She was SO UPSET because she was qualifying for the Hawai Ironman later that year and it ruined it.

*Vicky*, free trailer was to good to be true. If you say your horses won't fit in, it shouldn't hurt his feelings. Hope the other trailer is a better option. 

I'm working 11 days in 12 starting today. DH is getting the new hay in, it's a wonderful feeling to see the barn filling up. We usually store a year's supply on first cut, but we might wait for second cut this year. Better quality, less storage time. But unknown availability and price.

I walked Buttercup again yesterday, she's getting fat from lack of work and free choice hay. It's good for me too! We did a nice loop and she didn't hesitate long at a scary metal plate bridge. 

Alize on the other hand isn't quite right. Sweats a lot and gets tired fast, very unlike her. Lyme came back negative and Selenium level is normal. Anyone has experience with Cushing? I can imagine my vet rolling her eyes when I talk to her about it. Hypochondriac horse owner?

Wishing a great week to you all!


----------



## Eole

Best mower model around, self propelled, silent, doesn't require gas. I wouldn't call it cheap though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> Poison ivy, yuk! I'm so allergic to it. How is your hand this morning?
> 
> Alize on the other hand isn't quite right. Sweats a lot and gets tired fast, very unlike her. Lyme came back negative and Selenium level is normal. Anyone has experience with Cushing?


Luckily for me, I am not very allergic! My hand has 2 bumps at the base of my thumb, 3 bumps at the base of my pinkie, and 2 bumps at the base of my middle finger. They only itch if I happen to bump them.

If you feel Alize is NQR, then follow up no matter what your vet says. I think of issues shedding and specific fat deposits (crest of the neck and around the tail head) for Cushings, but since it's pituitary-related I would think it could have a variety of symptoms. I would also look at her thyroid. A friend has a gelding who was just diagnosed hypothyroid in the fall (and he is only 10, so not an "old" horse thing). She was seeing weight gain and fatigue. Since getting him regulated on meds, he is back to his old self!



Today will be a mostly inside day, as its supposed to be hot as blazes later. I went out to scrub the water tank earlier, hoping to beat the heat and the bugs. But never fear, the gnats were already out in force. I also had a lot of help:











Apparently my work passed inspection!


----------



## Country Woman

Hi everyone 
the vehicle that killed my friend was a red 350 bronco truck 
she had no chance since she was hit from behind


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> CW, sorry about your friend. Hugs to you.
> 
> *AA* I'm usually grateful for company, otherwise why would I ever clean the house?
> 
> *PH*, new trails are great. Love the ******* jumps, and Mia of course. She's such a faithful companion, always around. Every time I see her, it reminds me how you nearly lost her. It makes her even more precious.
> Poison ivy, yuk! I'm so allergic to it. How is your hand this morning?
> 
> *Kyleen*, like father like son?
> 
> *Greentree*. I'm in for adult horse camp!  When you're done with the Thriatlon, you can graduate to the Ironman. We have a major Ironman nearby and many of my collegues are doing it. Crazy people... And it's never too late. Two years ago, I treated a 77yo lady who fell in the bike part of the Ironman and broke her arm. She was SO UPSET because she was qualifying for the Hawai Ironman later that year and it ruined it.
> 
> *Vicky*, free trailer was to good to be true. If you say your horses won't fit in, it shouldn't hurt his feelings. Hope the other trailer is a better option.
> 
> I'm working 11 days in 12 starting today. DH is getting the new hay in, it's a wonderful feeling to see the barn filling up. We usually store a year's supply on first cut, but we might wait for second cut this year. Better quality, less storage time. But unknown availability and price.
> 
> I walked Buttercup again yesterday, she's getting fat from lack of work and free choice hay. It's good for me too! We did a nice loop and she didn't hesitate long at a scary metal plate bridge.
> 
> Alize on the other hand isn't quite right. Sweats a lot and gets tired fast, very unlike her. Lyme came back negative and Selenium level is normal. Anyone has experience with Cushing? I can imagine my vet rolling her eyes when I talk to her about it. Hypochondriac horse owner?
> 
> Wishing a great week to you all!


Hope Alize gets better and you find out what is going on.


----------



## frlsgirl

@Country Woman - sorry for your loss; I have several online friends that I've gotten quite close to, so it must be quite a shock.


----------



## greentree

PH, those are very helpful helpers. Nice of them to bring the flies and gnats over for you! 
That is how PI affects me. I have to have open skin and direct contact. Did you get it from your ******* jump logs?

Eole, that photo of the lake is so pretty and peaceful. Your lawnmower is beautiful, too. 

CW, I hope they can track down that vehicle...

I am going to ride Lucy, then run some errands, and work inside. I am trying to get my laundry room(aka harness room, aka dog room, aka cat room, aka mud room, aka junk dump....) a little more organized. Of course, I have been doing this same thing, expecting a different result, for about 3 years. Until we got fully moved from Texas(that means the junk was still in Texas), it was beautiful...like a magazine. Now, if there was a magazine called "Junk Hoarder" my room would be on the cover!! They could probably do the entire magazine....
I am too embarrassed to do before and after pics.....maybe during and after...


----------



## Twalker

Country Woman said:


> Good morning
> Yesterday I received some very bad new my online friend Donna was killed in a hit and run driver
> she was a Christian woman


CW - I am sorry you lost a friend but to loose them in such a way is devastating. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and her family.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Any photos are good photos with me Green! I don't care what they are of. Each new photo I view is interesting in its own way. Def look forward to seeing your hard work pay off. 

Being a slug this morning. I've two boys laying on me watching cartoons and perfectly happy playing mom the pillow. Not inclined to move so just not going to do it. Anything else can wait a few hours. Sitting here enjoying the morning. 

Husband is at jury duty! LOL! Oh he's hating it. I knew they'd pick him. Can tell he's a good one by looking at him.


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> *Twalker*, how are you? I'm sad you lost Lady's lease, so I can imagine how hard it is. Nice that you can hang around the barn, but still. I'm mean, but I hope BO gets a bad leaser and totally regrets her decision.



Hi Eole, All is good about the lease. I found out that I will probably have to have 2 surgeries soon. Those will keep me of a horse and stuck at home for awhile. I hope to get back to the barn sometime after I recover. I will find out how extensive the surgeries will be tomorrow. I the meantime, I will live vicariously through HF


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> That is how PI affects me. I have to have open skin and direct contact. Did you get it from your ******* jump logs?


Its certainly possible as its all over down there in the outdoor arena.. but I was wearing gloves to handle all the jump parts. Had the PI shown up on my arms I wouldn't have been surprised. I am just special! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: Really looking forward to your over 40 horse forum camp! Love your triathlon!! :bowwdown:

But am a bit confused about the laundry room...I thought spare bridles/parts/halter/leads/ dog food/cat food/chicken food & treats were supposed to be kept in there! Plus car stuff, cleaning supplies, camping stuff, etc, etc, etc. The laundry room door must stay closed when company is here :rofl: 

*Phantom*: good to know your supervisors approve! However do you convince them to keep those fly masks on though? 

The picture loading the round rolls was impressive! That is a whole new level of hay baling! _Everything_ is BIGGER. You drove that truck? Wow. 
Here one roll at a time by tractor to an area in the pasture and they just sit outside until needed. Very few folks put round bales under cover. 

Good you didn't have too much of a reaction to the poison ivy. Sometimes reactions pop up in different places than where one touched the stuff. Don't know how or why that happens...

*Eole*: Those pictures are so beautiful! Are you a professional photographer too? Really nice. 

Hope you can figure out what is wrong with Alize; she is such a nice mare. 

That is many days in a row to work. Three 12's nearly break me, can't imagine 11 in a row. Wishing you lots of energy! 

*CW*: So sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. Praying she did not suffer. Riding is really good therapy, hope you have a lovely ride. 

*TWalker*: Best of luck with the surgeries. Hoping you are back in Lady's saddle soon. 

Gotta run, have class this morning, more CEU's :wink:


----------



## greentree

The door is definitely ALWAYS closed!!!

I got two boxes of stuff removed. I had this brilliant idea for a desensitizing obstacle....to tie all the laundry detergent bottle together in a curtain.....and fill a 'water crossing' with them....so I have been saving those. I will never get around to this, so out they are going. 
I got the floor swept and vacuumed, and stood on the cooler to see what was in two of the boxes on the shelf, then found the space bags, and decided to wash the Carhartts and space bag them....it WAS the summer solstice, after all. Time to put away the winter clothes, lol!!


----------



## Eole

Funny you are discussing the "dump room". I've had a dilemma since last night. I have such a room and just took a picture (NOT sharing LOL) where you can see bird seeds (all over the floor), old printers, car parts, horse blankets, unidentified boxes, old English riding boots, growing lamps, files, bottles, jars, tools, skis, snowshoes. And that is only the top layer!!!


Now, I ordered a 1/2 pork yesterday that I'll split with a friend. Delivered here. Guess where my freezer chest is? My main thought is HOW can I avoid her coming in THAT room? I had no intention of cleaning that space anytime soon. Or anytime period.


AA thanks for the compliment. I've loved photography since I bought my first good camera at 18yo. Now, it's iphone quality, since I can't take the real thing on my rides/walks.


Twalker, if you don't mind asking, what is the surgery? Was it your shoulders? Let us know when it happens, we'll cheer you up!


We had an awesome thunderstorm last night and weather dropped from 85 to 60 today. I expect my trails will need a lot of cleaning after yesterday's winds. We have broken branches all over the lawn and porch.


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13: Do you think the poison ivy oils could be inside the glove? I would be tempted to chunk that think.


----------



## phantomhorse13

OMG, my password was screwed up _again_.  Tried the password reset link multiple times and it didn't work. Thank goodness someone actually replied to the 'contact us' thing from the very bottom of the page. I hope the powers that be get this crap figured out asap!!





AnitaAnne said:


> However do you convince them to keep those fly masks on though?
> 
> The picture loading the round rolls was impressive! That is a whole new level of hay baling! _Everything_ is BIGGER. You drove that truck? Wow.


I think the gnats are just that bad.. that 3 of 4 have agreed to keep the masks on (Sultan refuses).

Keith does big square bales, not round bales. They are 3' X 3' X 8' and weigh about 800lb each!! They all come in from the field and stored in the barn, then eventually trucked to wherever has bought them. Very different than small square bales, as even a single flake is too big to handle without a wheelbarrow.




Celeste said:


> Do you think the poison ivy oils could be inside the glove?


I guess that is certainly possible.. and seeing as they are old and starting to come apart anyway, may well be time to retire that pair! :wink:



We had some massive storms roll through here about 4am - lots of lightning and wind and rain. Luckily no damage, but I am dragging a bit today after having been up since then. I have been doing some stuff around the house and am now waiting to hear from my MIL (going to help her pack).

You guys talking about having rooms of stuff you don't want anybody to see.. half of her house is that way, so packing it has been an adventure. :eek_color:


----------



## Celeste

I would not have things that I didn't want if my grown kids didn't consider my house to be a free storage facility.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eole said:


> Funny you are discussing the "dump room". I've had a dilemma since last night. I have such a room and just took a picture (NOT sharing LOL) where you can see bird seeds (all over the floor), old printers, car parts, horse blankets, unidentified boxes, old English riding boots, growing lamps, files, bottles, jars, tools, skis, snowshoes. And that is only the top layer!!!
> 
> 
> Now, I ordered a 1/2 pork yesterday that I'll split with a friend. Delivered here. Guess where my freezer chest is? My main thought is HOW can I avoid her coming in THAT room? I had no intention of cleaning that space anytime soon. Or anytime period.


Only one way to keep that room hidden...you will have to be really kind and deliver the 1/4 hog! 

Or maybe put some wheels on that deep freeze and roll it out to the kitchen just long enough to divide the piggy :wink:



phantomhorse13 said:


> OMG, my password was screwed up _again_.  Tried the password reset link multiple times and it didn't work. Thank goodness someone actually replied to the 'contact us' thing from the very bottom of the page. I hope the powers that be get this crap figured out asap!!


I still can't log in on my phone...why all the super security??? 



phantomhorse13 said:


> I think the gnats are just that bad.. that 3 of 4 have agreed to keep the masks on (Sultan refuses).


I wish Dreamer would agree to wear his; half his nose has pink skin and it gets burnt all summer long. He just hates stuff on his ears





phantomhorse13 said:


> Keith does big square bales, not round bales. They are 3' X 3' X 8' and weigh about 800lb each!! They all come in from the field and stored in the barn, then eventually trucked to wherever has bought them. Very different than small square bales, as even a single flake is too big to handle without a wheelbarrow.


Cool! Wondered about those huge square bales! Saw some when we were driving through Ohio. Had lots of questions about them...Are they for cattle in the field? Do they get used whole like round bales or fed in flakes like regular square bales? Just very curious why they are better or worse. Seems like the equipment would cost a small fortune


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I would not have things that I didn't want if my grown kids didn't consider my house to be a free storage facility.


Can I bring a few things over? :hide:


----------



## greentree

Those big balers cost a LARGE fortune!
If you have help, they are perfect, lol. We stayed at big place overnight once, and the help had a small trailer with a big square of alfalfa, just driving down the aisle tossing hay. 
For me, I was tired of having to shower after feeding, haha! One flake had to be broken into about 4 pieces, then it was loose and I couldn't get it into the hay racks without being covered in it. Arrggg...
I still have one big bale left.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Can I bring a few things over? :hide:


Maybe some of those saddles and a horse trailer or two..............


----------



## Kyleen Drake

And I'm the person in the back of the room, sitting in the corner, sipping her tea, keeping quiet as a church mouse, grinning like a Cheshire cat listening to you ladies go at it.. just waiting for the right time to remind everyone else I'm still there with a well-timed humorous comment.. 

If only I had one...

Poor Green, her tack room won't ever be the same..


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Had lots of questions about them...Are they for cattle in the field? Do they get used whole like round bales or fed in flakes like regular square bales? Just very curious why they are better or worse. Seems like the equipment would cost a small fortune


What species the hay is for depends upon the hay itself.. Keith intends for his hay to be horse hay, but if it gets overly mature before he can cut it or if its one of the fields with a certain weed (can't think of the name) that horses won't eat, its cow hay. If the hay got rained on or messed up in some other way during the process, it is mulch hay.

I have seen it used for horses both whole or else flakes at a time. as greentree said, handling the flakes can be a challenge as you need to break them up because its a huge portion otherwise. Gina uses big bales and they do both: out in pasture a whole bale is put into the feeder and in the barn she breaks off chunks of the flake for the stalls.

ANY farm equipment costs either a moderate fortune or a large one: that baler is worth about $50K (new would be upwards of $100K), the tractors are about $50K each (new upwards of $100K), the tractor trailers $30K each (new would be $120K each).. and that doesn't include the skid that was unloading the hay or the pole building it was being unloaded into!! I had no idea before moving here and getting to see stuff first hand. A new combine costs $300K and then each head (the bit on the front that does the harvesting) is another $10-20K. Keith, whose operation would be considered a small to medium sized farm, has a used combine and 3 heads (one for corn, one for beans, and one for grain). Even the seemingly simply stuff is never cheap. Keith had to replace a tractor tire earlier in the season and it cost $3,000. That does not have extra zeros; it was $3k for ONE tire!!! I don't know how any farmer can survive. I suspect without all the government subsidies they wouldn't (and I think that is why factory farming is becoming the norm).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Maybe some of those saddles and a horse trailer or two..............


Whoa there Doc! Any trailer that I bring over there is making a round trip 

Now the saddles...well, some of those can stay...for a small umm, shipping fee :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Holy Moly *Phantom*; that is a lot of money! 3K for a TIRE! Jeez four of those tires buys a car for me...

So just for the equipment, not including all the other stuff involved like land, cost about a cool million. Seems like it would take a very long time to get a return on that investment. 

Makes my $5 bale hay sound pretty good


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I learned my 'colorful' language as a kid when the quarter of a million dollar combine my dad and uncle had would break down during harvest time and I was riding my bike around the barn... lol Yeah, prices of farm equipment is no surprise to me.. nor is replacement parts.. It's a wonder there are any small farmers out there.


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Guys,

Phantom, you are right on the money with farm costs! One of our tractors is in for major repairs right now, I hate to think what the bill will be.... We are lucky that DH and the father in law are pretty handy repairmen, otherwise the costs would be astronomical! And in Australia, we don't get any subsidies...makes it hard to compete globally. 

We do large hay rolls and small bales. The hay roller cost us about $15,000 second hand. We do contract hay rolling for a few local farms to help pay for it. The small square baler is older than I am, but still works! 

Kyleen, my kids have known all the bad language from a young age too...perils of being raised on a farm 

Eole, stunning photos! 

Today I went and had a look at the other horse trailer. This one is MUCH better. It's an older wooden one, but has just been redone with all new hardwood. Tyres and suspension look good, should fit Boston in, licensed, quiet to tow etc. Only needs a couple of things done (needs D-rings to tie the horse to and bum bars need adjusting to let them open past 90 degrees without having to remove them) They're happy for me to borrow until they need to sell it in about 12 months ( she is going to sell this one and the one she uses, to buy a 3 horse one) . Yay! Hope to pick it up on the weekend and get the work done asap so I can get mobile!


----------



## greentree

Yay for mobile!! Will it be able to get you to Horsey Camp For Mature People Over 40? You can track down Stan, and bring him, to help with costs!! We will give a prize for "Most miles travelled"! 

I rode 16 miles at the Corvette track yesterday. A storm blew through, but cleared up just in time to put the bikes on the car. Washed some of the humidity out of the air, and it was a very pleasant ride. My DH is very influenced be the "carrot on a stick" approach (ahem....), and he said he was done after 7 miles, then said we may as as well get 10, then we may as well keep riding to round up the 12, then we did a cool down lap to 15.....Hahahaha, I get an extra mile or so riding around the parking lot.

Dear sweet Abby has had a couple of interesting lessons over the past few days. She has been learning to stand tied in a standing stall. No problem. Last night, it was dark when I turned them out. I let Magnolia go, and was untying Abby's halter when the sky exploded in beautiful fireworks over the barn. She has never seen fireworks, and I was not really holding the leadrope(oops, I WAS still holding Magnolias!!) she left into the fog with a half tied rope halter and leadrope....so I enlisted DH, and I heard him out there when he found her...."Got her....OMG, She LOVES to be scratched!!" He stood out there and scratched her for about 10 minutes. He said she would turn her head and show him where she wanted him to scratch. Too cute!!

I never did get my errands run from Monday! GOT to go today before it rains to get oats!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

greentree said:


> We will give a prize for "Most miles travelled"!


I'll have to cheat, bring my best friend from Sweden.  Mid-usa isn't so far, in any direction. Cost to coast have an advantage.. 

Morning all.


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> Those big balers cost a LARGE fortune!
> If you have help, they are perfect, lol. We stayed at big place overnight once, and the help had a small trailer with a big square of alfalfa, just driving down the aisle tossing hay.
> For me, I was tired of having to shower after feeding, haha! One flake had to be broken into about 4 pieces, then it was loose and I couldn't get it into the hay racks without being covered in it. Arrggg...
> I still have one big bale left.


Oh yes, I know that feeling; it feels like having barbwire in your bra :neutral:


----------



## frlsgirl

We have a room like that; our spare bedroom is filled with exercise equipment and car parts including the doors to the 1972 Fiat that DH has been restoring for the last 10 years :neutral:


----------



## frlsgirl

VickiRose said:


> Today I went and had a look at the other horse trailer. This one is MUCH better. It's an older wooden one, but has just been redone with all new hardwood. Tyres and suspension look good, should fit Boston in, licensed, quiet to tow etc. Only needs a couple of things done (needs D-rings to tie the horse to and bum bars need adjusting to let them open past 90 degrees without having to remove them) They're happy for me to borrow until they need to sell it in about 12 months ( she is going to sell this one and the one she uses, to buy a 3 horse one) . Yay! Hope to pick it up on the weekend and get the work done asap so I can get mobile!


Wow, that's very generous of them to let you borrow it; what a lucky find!


----------



## frlsgirl

phantomhorse13 said:


> Had the PI shown up on my arms I wouldn't have been surprised. I am just special! :icon_rolleyes:


DH is terribly allergic to PI; he had to go to emergency room several times as a kid because he had such a strong reaction to it. He's only had it once as an adult and was laid up for 2 weeks. So you are not alone :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

Sorry that I haven't been as active on this thread; I do appreciate each and everyone of you. I've just been wrapped up in my own drama with Ana; having lameness issues and hoping it's not EPM or lyme disease or anything else systemic in nature; I personally suspect there is something mechanical with her left hind; the vet is coming tomorrow to do a full workup including lameness locator and blood tests; so I'm super anxious to find out what it is and if it's treatable, and if I can afford the treatment, and what life will be like afterwards and I also still have to break the news to DH; he told me no more vet bills so I'm trying to hide tomorrow's visit from him. Ugh!


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Sorry that I haven't been as active on this thread; I do appreciate each and everyone of you. I've just been wrapped up in my own drama with Ana; having lameness issues and hoping it's not EPM or lyme disease or anything else systemic in nature; I personally suspect there is something mechanical with her left hind; the vet is coming tomorrow to do a full workup including lameness locator and blood tests; so I'm super anxious to find out what it is and if it's treatable, and if I can afford the treatment, and what life will be like afterwards and I also still have to break the news to DH; he told me no more vet bills so I'm trying to hide tomorrow's visit from him. Ugh!


Sorry to hear Ana is not doing better yet *Fearless*. I have noticed that is sometimes takes a while for things to show up. That happened with Dram last fall. He was obviously lame on his left fore and the buyer had arranged to have the vet out. Since she _did not arrange to be there_, I was present for the vet exam. 

I insisted he check all four legs with the hoof testers, even though he stated there was only a problem in the left one. Nothing turned up. 

30 days go by, and he is still lame. The (new) BO was treating him for the buyer with Epson salt soaks. The abscess finally opens on his left fore at the coronet band. Two weeks later, an abscess opens on the right fore! 

I don't believe the vet was wrong that Dram was sound on the right fore, I just think the abscess was in a place that wasn't bothering him. 

Sometimes it just takes time. I hope you can find out what is happening with Ana and it is fixable. Hopefully your DH doesn't get too upset.


----------



## AnitaAnne

My company has left...heading to barn


----------



## greentree

Frls, I am sorry about Ana....hope the vet can figure it out, and DH does not flip his lid!

AA, have a lovely evening at the barn. I finally got my oats, and I am too lazy to go get hot unloading them!


----------



## Jan1975

Hi all, sorry I've been MIA. I couldn't get on here because my password wasn't working and the reset tool wasn't working either. But here I am. I'll try to catch up!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Welcome back, Jan.

frlsgirl, been reading your journal. Prayers everything works out.


----------



## greentree

Glad you found your way back in, Jan!! I had to create a new email addy, then re register to see that stupid change password message! 

I am going out to ride Lucy, and maybe Spirit if the heat does not kill me. The wind is blowing, and the trucks are rolling in, building a house on the neighboring property, so it will not be a quiet afternoon in the holler.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome back *Jan*! I still can't manage to log in on my phone...if anyone knows the secret to that, please share! 

*Greentree*: hope you had a great ride and your new neighbors are good ones.


----------



## greentree

I just typed a lovely post, AA, on the WRONG thread....I could not figure out how Kyleens post suddenly jumped in there....I really do not know how I did that. At least it managed to make sense there. 

Anyway......I did have a lovely ride until the Japanese beetles attacked Lucy, and she turned into flinching, twitching mass of grayness.

I have to waste some diesel fuel and take Sissy up to get her showers reset, so she can stand around some more, lol!! Yes, it annoys me that DH wants shoes on her, but doesn't ride her....

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Just woke up myself, need my tea! Walking into walls until I've had my shower and tea.. My boys needed something first so I found myself on here in the middle of it all..

Morning.


----------



## Eole

Where is Koolio? Does anyone know her full name or email? If so, please PM me. Hope she isn't still stuck out of HF.

AA, did you have a nice time at the barn? How are your horses doing?

Frls: what did the vet think? Hope you find out what is wrong and can start getting her better. 

Japanes Beetles, what are those? Sounds bad!

I talked to the vet about Alizé yesterday and she came to the same conclusion as me: maybe Cushing, but it doesn't explain everything. She suggests I bring her to the MedVet faculty hospital for an internal medecine evaluation. I already had it in mind, but was hoping for an easier answer. I'll think about it. I know it will be torture for my horse: the long drive in summer, exams and blood tests, staying in a strange place overnight. Not sure I want to submit her to this, for my peace of mind. I'll wait and see if things improve or not.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Not sure if anyone is on here after all this crazy going on tonight with the forums. But I just got back in. I went by the riding school, was hoping it was still going to be open. I wanted to see if my six year old was afraid of the horses or not. If not, I was going to bring him with me tomorrow. But they were closed.

I also went to my property, had a look around. I was curious if the construction workers had gotten out there yet to rip out that slab. I took photos. Going to post that information on my journal, not hog this thread. Hope everyone's having a good night. It's lovely outside tonight here. I wish I could escape! But I'm home being mom. And that's all right..


----------



## greentree

I do not like that big blue banner.....but I suppose pulling the plug now is closing the barn door once the horses are out, huh??

I am going to ride up at the cave tomorrow. Got Sissy's shoes done this afternoon. 

I think I will take Lucy and see how she does on a more challenging trail.

Eole, sorry to hear about Alize....I do not have anyone's contact info besides AA. Most everyone else keeps up on FB, I think. I am not on FB.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

I just changed my password again for shoots n giggles. What a nightmare for the forum people to deal with.


----------



## SwissMiss

Good morning!

*greentree* I envy your ride to the cave! For years I was content riding in an arena. But since I trialed Raya I don't really enjoy it anymore :icon_rolleyes:

*Kyleen* until last year my kiddos were terrified of horses - I mean running away screaming from a (very quiet) mini! Now I have to remind them to not go into the round pen at feeding time... Unfortunately not all horses have the best manners :sad:

*Eole* sorry to hear about Alize (didn't find the accent aigu on my keyboard, sorry :wink. While you want to know what is going on, I understand that you don't want to subject her to the extra stress...

*Jan*, welcome back! How's handsome Gats?

*Anita* yay for company leaving - or not? Hope you were able to spend some time at the barn!

*frls* that sucks about Ana! Hoping you figure out soon what is really going on! How is the property hunt going?

and hello to everybody else :wave: 

Our BO was away last week and a friend and I took care of the farm in the meantime. Some of the horses are old and need extra TLC and the hot and humid weather didn't help...As much as I love caring for horses, I was glad to be only responsible for 1 last night again :wink: And I think Raya enjoyed the attention! She came when called and stuck around at the gate for as long as I was around . Finally! And maybe - just maybe- she starts to learn that the hose is not going to eat her and the water won't melt her :icon_rolleyes: At least she is standing now fairly still for hosing off. No comparison to last summer when she jumped all around like crazy...

Last week after the trail ride her former owner unloaded her, while I took the tack out of the trailer, and sudden he asked "wasn't she the horse that was nervously shaking all the time?" Yep, that _was_ her... We have come a loooong way

No riding for me this weekend. Hubby is working today and I have to leave for DC early tomorrow morning...

Have a good day!


----------



## Koolio

Eole said:


> Where is Koolio? Does anyone know her full name or email? If so, please PM me. Hope she isn't still stuck out of HF.
> 
> 
> I talked to the vet about Alizé yesterday and she came to the same conclusion as me: maybe Cushing, but it doesn't explain everything. She suggests I bring her to the MedVet faculty hospital for an internal medecine evaluation. I already had it in mind, but was hoping for an easier answer. I'll think about it. I know it will be torture for my horse: the long drive in summer, exams and blood tests, staying in a strange place overnight. Not sure I want to submit her to this, for my peace of mind. I'll wait and see if things improve or not.


Hello everyone! Getting back here is kind of like finding Nemo. I still haven't logged in to the devices I normally use, but can get in on the desktop. I'll do my best to catch up.

Eole, what is going on with Alize?? Sorry to ask you to repeat, but it will take me a while to wade through past posts. Have you had her tested for Cushings yet? If not and the vet suspects, it is worth testing her. 
We did a simple blood test on Sam and had to repeat twice to get his meds right, but the Prascend has made such a huge difference for him. No more colicky symptoms, no more abscesses, better energy, better weight, muscle tone is back and no longer depressed. I do keep him clipped all the time and blanketed for weather now as he doesn't lose his winter coat fast enough and can't regulate his temperature as well, but he is so much better. 

I have a lesson this morning, so can't stay long to catch up but wanted to say hello to everyone and Ill be back soon. Summer holidays are almost here!!


----------



## greentree

Koolio, glad to see you back!

Can I brag on my horse?? 

We went up to the cave today. I took Lucy, and we went on a more technical trail than she has ever done. Sissy led starting out, but about a mile in, we switched. This trail has 5 creek crossings, and it was muddy in spots I have never seen wet before. The mare just went right through the middle of the mud. She walked to the edge of the first creek, then Sissy went past, and she followed. Then at the second crossing, she stepped up out of the trail, on her own!, so Sissy could pass and lead though the draw. 

By the next one, she slowed only long enough to pick her path, because these crossing are Rocky, muddy, and have logs in them. We trotted a good bit on the single track trail. She was just lovely on the "road" trail, it was muddy as all get out, and rutted from a forestry truck. 

Back in the parking lot, there was a tiny little fawn laying on the pavement under a vehicle, and somebody had called the park ranger, so we waited for him, and DH gabbed while I let the mares graze in the shade. The fawn had gone to lay in a culvert, and we loaded up and left. 

It was quite warm, but shady, and the bugs were horrible! The girls got to stand in the trailer while we ate lunch. 

A very enjoyable day!!


----------



## Jan1975

Hi Swiss Miss! Do you have to take care of Raya daily? That is my favorite part of boarding...no chores! Gatsby is great, thanks for asking! I rode him for a long time yesterday and we had so much fun. We skipped today because it's over 90 and so humid...yuck. Also I'm having wine so that makes driving 30 min. to the barn inadvisable. :lol: 

Greentree, sounds like a fun day! 

Kyleen, glad you got to visit the land and be mom!  I agree this forum nonsense is aggravating. I keep telling myself not to come back but then I do.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Jan1975 please stick around! It will -hopefully- get better 

No, in theory I don't have to go to the barn every day to take care of Raya. Reality looks a bit different: Raya doesn't let the BO catch her, so feeding her is quite a hassle (call the whole herd in the round pen and then get all other horses out again and feed Raya her ration in there)... This may explain why she was a pill to catch after my trip to Switzerland...

@greentree, yes bragging is allowed  Awesome!

Will do some bragging here as well :wink:. Today Raya came up (again) when called and almost stuck her nose in the halter! Do I know that horse? It was still over 95 degrees and she was really sweaty, so I rinsed her off, washed her face and even shampooed her mane (too lazy to do the tail, lol). She was a bit unsure about water on her face, but stood basically still :dance-smiley05:
Sunscreen is an old hat and she hardly reacts to it...

Just bought a Peruvian halter a few days ago (used, so I am saving money, right?) and Raya had to model it.
It's pretty stiff, so needs some conditioning and Raya doesn't look her best in that heat, but I still wanted to share...


----------



## Kyleen Drake

You're not allowed to go anywhere Jan! You're one of the first people I met here! Nice to have all of you about. Otherwise, I'd just be talking to myself like I always do.. but then I'd be typing it out also. And that would just be weird! 

Just got home, had a bath, and flopped into bed. Trying to cool off. My trainer seen me start to swoon and she goes, "okay, you're done!" And I just nodded my head, "yep, I agree!" Hot flashes, summer heat, and horses don't mix. Lesson learned. Made a lot of mistakes I won't make next time. 

You ladies have any tips for blisters on the feet? I've done all I know to do.. Cleaned them out real good, got the dirt out. Put some Neosporion on it, stopped the bleeding, slapped on a band aid. 

I'll post the details on my forum journal in a bit..


----------



## greentree

Oh, that Raya is some kind of gorgeous! You have GOT to bring her up for Horsey Camp! That halter is awesome. Do you have a Peruvian Used Halter dealer in MS??

Kyleen, the heat used to get to me, too. Since it no longer bothers me(in that way.....it does make me witchy, but not sick), guess what I blame? Come on, 3 guesses.....lol!

For blisters, I do what you described. Wear thicker socks. My feet used to always hurt, I hobbled about, and it took me 5 minutes to walk after I got off of a horse. Same solution as line # 2..... These things should be getting worse as I get older....but they are getting better!

We got a fantastic fireworks show across the street last night! (Mary's DF has a fireworks company. He does two shows in town on the fourth) naturally, they started right as I was falling asleep. I watched out the bedroom window!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Green, I have no idea.. All I know is that for me, one of those hot flashes hit me and it was game over! I was doing fine up til then. It was a fairly cool night last night. Was a decent breeze coming in. I got in my car, turned the AC as low as it would go, cranked the fan up to full and was still sweating all the way home! Dunked myself in a cold bath, got a huge glass of ice water. Took a long while to get myself cooled off. 

My trainer said to put some kind of oil or something on my new riding boots to soften them up. Afraid I was more focused on cooling off and head stop swooning to remember what it was now. Doh! 

Good morning.. time for me to wake up fully..


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Green you still on this morning?? Got a question for whoever knows... What's it called when a horses' hoof is wider than it should be. Like one hoof looks normal, but the other one is like half an inch to an inch spread out bigger than the other? No cracks. No infection around the frog. Just a different size? And all of them trimmed up well.. I'm trying to do my homework once again, but helps to know the name for what I'm trying to research..


----------



## Jan1975

Koolio, I missed your post when I was here last night (blame it on the wine :lol Glad you're back!

Kyleen, one of my horse's feet was wider than the rest. He has 3 black feet and a white foot, and it was the white foot that was wide. It was just the result of poor hoof care for 3 years. We are slowly getting it back in shape. 

SwissMiss, Raya is SOOOOOO beautiful!!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

But there's no fancy name for it? Good to know.. Thanks. Makes me wonder how "Charlie's" feet got like that if he's been in their care for seven years and they have a fierier on hand to care for the horses.. Makes me wonder if this should be a red flag for boarding my horse there.

Swis are you going to continue to let her mane grow out? I think it's so pretty!! She's pretty anyway..


----------



## greentree

It could be a slight club foot on the narrower one. We generally try not to "make" the feet look the same.....if the internal structures are not symmetrical, then the outside is not going to be, either. The mare in my avatar has a slight club foot. It is difficult to keep her in nail on shoes, because it keeps her from wearing her feet off naturally, and the begins to accentuate the different shapes. Barefoot, I can keep them fairly even.


----------



## Kyleen Drake

"Charlie" had a few hoof issues. I could easily spot one or two. He had shoes. But that one hoof of his that was considerably wider than the others threw me. I was thinking, "okay, what is that!" I've read about other hoof issues so could spot them. That one was new..

Thank you, Green!

I'll remember to take photos of things like this next time too.. Good notes to have..


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Oh, that Raya is some kind of gorgeous! You have GOT to bring her up for Horsey Camp! That halter is awesome. Do you have a Peruvian Used Halter dealer in MS??


lol, never underestimate MS. But the halter came actually from VT - thanks to facebook groups :wink:

And thank you for your kind words of my pony... She finally starts to look like a Peruvian should! I suspect that her former owner starts to have regrets about selling her. Whenever he sees her, he comments on how much she has changed physically and how calm and relaxed she has gotten on the ground 

And yes, would LOVE to bring her to Horsey Camp! Don't have a trailer, but maybe we could hitch a ride with @AnitaAnne


----------



## greentree

I guess we lost everybody......I do not want to move in with the over 50 crowd(sorry Celeste!), but I guess I should.


----------



## VickiRose

Nooooo! Don't go GreenTree! 
I don't write a lot because not much is happening besides work, but I love to read what you guys are doing


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Shoot, I don't even know why we've got these 20's, 30's, 40's and 50's things anyway. It would be better to have one thread for everyone. No one be excluded. I'm not welcome in the 50's. I'm not in that age range yet! >.< 

Anyone who's younger or new to horses like I am, benefit from being around more experienced horse people. And I would like to think that other people my age enjoy being around some of the youngsters here. Remind us of the crazy things we did when we were younger, get a chuckle...

I'm not doing much. It's day three. I'm feelin it. A bit saddle sore today. 

Hanging out with my boys and showing them that even an old lady like me can play Minecraft better than a kid!


----------



## Celeste

I'm not gone. I have just been overwhelmed with life lately. I am reading everything you guys say. I hope that doesn't make me sound like a stalker......


----------



## Kyleen Drake

If it is, I'm a stalker sometimes too! LOL! I think it's a forum, suppose to read it... My attitude about it.. lol


----------



## greentree

I cannot believe I missed the World Naked Bike Ride in Portland, Oregon.....did anyone else go? We can do that with horses at Horsey Camp, if y'all want!

Celeste, I was looking at the over 50 thread, and wish your DD a speedy recovery!

Kyleen, we get edited if we get too far off subject on this forum, and it becomes a moderating nightmare, so it helps to divide it by ages. Plus, the 20 somethings do not understand half of what we are talking about, and vice-versa!!lol!


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> I guess we lost everybody......I do not want to move in with the over 50 crowd(sorry Celeste!), but I guess I should.


I am almost over the "over 50" limit if there is such..........


----------



## greentree

Me, too, Celeste.....go ahead, put Grandma in the nursing home! No offense intended to the over 60's, of course, since I am close, Hahahaha!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

So I guess an "Every day chit chat for all ages" wouldn't work.. Darn it!


----------



## SwissMiss

naked horseback riding? Was a bit of a trend in Europe for a while (naked hiking was way more popular)... 

But please, greentree and celeste, don't leave us!


----------



## Celeste

I won't leave, but I am not hiking naked. At least here in Georgia with ticks, mosquitoes, and especially chiggers. Oh, I forgot fire-ants. Rattlesnakes. Briars................


----------



## greentree

Kyleen Drake said:


> So I guess an "Every day chit chat for all ages" wouldn't work.. Darn it!


I guess that could work in General Discussions....a kind of "Kitchen Table"!!


----------



## Kyleen Drake

Nobody has wanted to see me nekkid since 1997!! LOL! There's some image for you! Happy lunchtime!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

OMG, I come back from a ride with no cell service and now I am expected to be biking and/or riding naked?! :eek_color: :dance-smiley05: 

Perhaps I will just go back to the place with no reception! :hide:


----------



## greentree

Do you not have the Lady Godiva sheepskin saddle cover???


----------



## frlsgirl

OMG - I log off for a couple of hours and now people are contemplating leaving and there is talk about riding naked? Never a dull moment in this group


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Do you not have the Lady Godiva sheepskin saddle cover???


I have a sheepskin _seat_ cover.. so I guess that would protect the most critical bits.. but I sure would hate to see the saddle sores down the entire length of my legs!!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Do you not have the Lady Godiva sheepskin saddle cover???


Weeell, you know, to follow the trend to the fullest, the horse needs to be nekkid as well :wink: Maybe better avoided during shedding season???

But I am with Celeste: too many bugs here in MS!


----------



## VickiRose

Too cold for naked riding here at the moment, and in summer the sun burn would be pretty extreme....not to mention the wobbly bits while trotting....


----------



## VickiRose

I think Rose is getting worse! 
The other day I was grooming Boston and just for fun decided to see what he would do if I sat/squatted down. He was puzzled, but thought it was a great chance to check out my hair, then he hung his head real low next to me and wanted me to pat his nose. It was really calm and cute...
So I swap to Rose, and try the same thing (squatting, not sitting, in case I had to make a quick exit) Well she just lost her mind! She did the whole four legs splayed spook, then backed up at speed and ran away. Then she slowly walked back and repeated the spook, then trotted back and forth about ten meters in front of me, snorting and looking stressed! Then I stood up, and she's like "oh, it's you!" And then she settled. Weird horse!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got the story of my weekend in Ohio posted in my journal, if anybody is interested in the saga.

Today, I got Phin out for what was supposed to be a quick ride.











It also turned into an ordeal, with the full story in my journal. 

Something, ate Gamer's rose bush right to the ground overnight. I am heartbroken. :sad: We got some much needed rain, so hopefully the rest of the plants will appreciate that. You could about hear the crops slurping!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone! I have tried to post for two days straight without success :icon_rolleyes: not sure if it is the new, improved HF or my computer...maybe both, lol

So, I had to respond to these recent posts! 

Nekkid riding? Bits jiggling, butts splatting on the ground from sliding off nekkid horses, and how does one explain to the EMT's why everyone is running around nekkid?? 

Just what kind of camp is this?? inkunicorn: 

*Greentree*: Please don't abandon us for the over 50 thread! I qualify too, but last time I checked in there, it just didn't fit me. 

This thread has always been active, with lots of people doing things. Keep thinking the missing folks are still trying to get in to HF and find us. 

The blue box bothers me too; why would a hacker be interested in a bunch of equine obsessed folks? Horse people don't have money 

*Celeste*: good to hear you are still here. Hope the home front becomes less frantic. Have always appreciated your wit and fabulous advice!

*Koolio*: So good to hear you made it back on and found us! Takes a lot of willpower to get through the security! 

Still wanting to trade sheath cleaner for a ride on a German Warmblood; have two bottles saved :wink: 

*Phantom*: rain is good, we had some today too, but there was way too much on your trip to Ohio. Feel so bad for those poor folks that got flooded out. 

Your description of Phin sounds similar to bad days I have had on my horses. Seems like some just need a bit more effort than others to keep on tract. I admire you for keeping after him until he found his brain. 

Maybe he needs a thinking cap :rofl:

:wave:VickiRose, Eole, Swiss, Fearless & Jan. Also everyone else. Don't have time to respond to everyone. I had many good posts over the last few days that got lost, dangit. 

Hoping to see some of the others back Happy Place, Ellen, etc.


----------



## greentree

Got to go read PH's stories!

My dear Horsey Campers.....I stood in the road,looked up at the barn, and decided that I needed to cancel the Lady Godiva riding. Required to much clear duct tape, anyway....

AA, glad you are back....the hackers must picture that barn in Dubai when someone says horse people.....WRoNG. 

I have to make a trip to Lexington this weekend...not a happy one. My friend has been in an h o r s e accident. Shhh...do not say that out loud. It disturbs the universe worse than a bunch of mature women riding nekkid in KY!
She has a broken neck and some other parts. Makes me sick to think about it. Please, pray for Marlene.


----------



## VickiRose

Thinking of your friend, GreenTree, hope she recovers well.


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Got to go read PH's stories!
> 
> My dear Horsey Campers.....I stood in the road,looked up at the barn, and decided that I needed to cancel the Lady Godiva riding. Required to much clear duct tape, anyway....
> 
> AA, glad you are back....the hackers must picture that barn in Dubai when someone says horse people.....WRoNG.
> 
> I have to make a trip to Lexington this weekend...not a happy one. My friend has been in an h o r s e accident. Shhh...do not say that out loud. It disturbs the universe worse than a bunch of mature women riding nekkid in KY!
> She has a broken neck and some other parts. Makes me sick to think about it. Please, pray for Marlene.


Green - Sorry to hear about your friend. Sending prayers for a fast recovery.


----------



## Twalker

Naked, hiking/riding? Oh my! Maybe its good that I am having shoulder surgery Aug 10. I won't be able to ride naked at all. :icon_rolleyes:


I'd scare anyone off who saw me naked hah.


You guys are too funny.


Hope everyone is well. Have a great week.


----------



## Celeste

Some women set up internet sites with video cameras so that men (or I guess women that are interested) pay to see them naked.

I am thinking that I could set up one of those sites, except they would pay to NOT see me naked. Could be a money maker.


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> Got to go read PH's stories!
> 
> My dear Horsey Campers.....I stood in the road,looked up at the barn, and decided that I needed to cancel the Lady Godiva riding. Required to much clear duct tape, anyway....
> 
> AA, glad you are back....the hackers must picture that barn in Dubai when someone says horse people.....WRoNG.
> 
> I have to make a trip to Lexington this weekend...not a happy one. My friend has been in an h o r s e accident. Shhh...do not say that out loud. It disturbs the universe worse than a bunch of mature women riding nekkid in KY!
> She has a broken neck and some other parts. Makes me sick to think about it. Please, pray for Marlene.


We just can't "like" this post. I hope that her spinal cord is not destroyed. That is just horrible. I can't imagine worse. Prayers, thoughts, and jingles or whatever we all believe in are being sent your way.


----------



## greentree

Thank you, everyone! She thankfully has no paralysis, but plates in her wrist, 3 broken ribs, and a broken collarbone. 

This is the same friend who had her trailer get swaying and slammed her truck into the rocks back in November. She is single, but her DD lives close by.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Thank you, everyone! She thankfully has no paralysis, but plates in her wrist, 3 broken ribs, and a broken collarbone.
> 
> This is the same friend who had her trailer get swaying and slammed her truck into the rocks back in November. She is single, but her DD lives close by.


Good to hear she is doing well. Broken collarbone is much better than broken neck (spine)! Has she asked the doctor when she can ride again? That always shocks them...


----------



## greentree

Thanks, AA...she does have a broken neck, also. We are going to go see her this weekend. She doesn't even ride! She was thrown out of her carriage.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Thanks, AA...she does have a broken neck, also. We are going to go see her this weekend. She doesn't even ride! She was thrown out of her carriage.


ouch, sorry did not know the extent of injuries. Tell her I pray for a very speedy recovery. Carriage accidents can be worse than riding ones sometimes as can be hard to get free of everything. 

*Phantom*: Sorry to hear about Gamer's bush disappearing. Maybe it will grow back. When I had a goat he ate my rose bushes down to the ground. However they returned without any intervention by me after I rehomed the goat. 

*VickiRose*: I was :rofl: reading about your pony's antics! Would have loved to see a video of that! 

My chicks have been changed to layer feed. They will be 17 weeks old Thursday. One of the Golden Girls, Rose, has a huge comb and waddle. Maybe she will be the first to give me an egg 

Chivas is still NQR. He is fine at the walk and extended walk. However he is still short striding at rack and won't keep it up. I may break down and take him for a lameness exam, but don't really want another $500-1000 vet bill :sad:

Getting their pedicure tomorrow, so will see if he is better and get the farrier's opinion.


----------



## greentree

The gaited horses can be so difficult to diagnose....YOU know something is off, but others cannot see it. 

I have been doing hooves at my barn, too. Got the wild stallion out today, did his feet, and rode him up around the trails. There are TONS of blackberries that should be ripe next week. 

I have been on the is crazy kick...DH will ask me about something in the laundry(which is mostly on the sleeper sofa today...), and I tell him that the laundry staff all quit, so I am doing it all myself. Then yesterday evening when we left with the bikes, he mentioned Spirit being out, and I said yeah, I had not intended for him to stay out that long, but the barn staff is at camp. 
I now have absolutely NO downstairs staff left, and I am tired from doing ALL the work myself. 

Tomorrow, I have talked DH into taking a 1/2 day off, and going to see some trails we have never seen before!! We are going to Pennyrile State Park! I saw this place once on that RFDTV show....it looked so beautiful. I am debating whether to take Lucy or Tootsie. I am going to get some pictures if it kills me! The weather is TOO nice, and it is supposed to rain all weekend, including Monday.


----------



## SwissMiss

Hmm, apparently my last post got eaten by whatever...

*Greentree* hoping for a speedy recovery for your friend.
Your planned ride sounds like fun! Wish I could come with you!

*Anita*, sucks that Chivas is still NQR... Hope your farrier has some input.

My flight back yesterday from DC reminded me of *phantom's* experiences. First started with a message from the airline that the flight will be delayed for an hour... Ok, no problem. 10 mins later, next message, flight is 3 hrs delayed. Still no problem: I can avoid reaching the airport during Washington rush hour and have dinner before - perfect! Well, @ close to 6 pm I get a message again that the flight is now on time (8 pm instead of the announced 11 pm):eek_color:
Make it there in time and flight is again delayed for 1 hr :x
Then get called to the gate, board the bus and drive to the plane - except instead of boarding the plane, we drive back to the gate and have to get out again - the weather is apparently getting too bad for flying :neutral: so the wait begins - flights are cancelled left and right, but we get lucky and our flight is actually leaving! I never saw a bunch of people getting into a plane faster, lol!

Have a good night!


----------



## greentree

Seems like the airlines need to just ditch all those schedules, doesn't it? They don't really know when the plane is arriving, so how can they know when it is going to leave again!?!? Glad you made it home ! 
I wish you could come ride, too! 

This place only has about 20 miles of trail in 3 loops, but we are only going to do one loop. I chose the one that is the most scenic. It is about a 7 mile loop. 

I rode Spirit around my smaller pasture yesterday, and it is SOLID Lespedeza. I planted a variety called Legend, but could not tell from horseback if what is there is Legend or the naturally occurring Korean. We will get a fall hay cutting off of it, for sure. I turned Alaska and Lucy out on it the last two nights, because they were both looking like they needed a few pounds, and they came in yesterday all plumped up. The 3 fillies need to be eating sawdust.....so I put them in the arena!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree: *hoping for a fast and complete recovery for your friend. hope you had a blast riding today.

*AA*: so frustrating that Chivas is still NQR.. while I don't want his feet to be screwed up, at least that would be an answer.

*SM*: sorry my [email protected] luck with flights seemed to have rubbed off! what a nightmare. glad you finally got off the ground.



Today, I started the day with a project: take that whatever ate Gamer's rosebush!











That is buried 6 inches in the ground, so should keep any offending rabbits or groundhogs out (and the deer can't be bothered to cross Keith's crop fields). There are still 4 leaves left, so I am hoping it will recover as long as nothing else snacks on it.


After that, I got Phin out. You can read the whole tale (with more pics and some videos) here.




















DH and I are hoping to get out to dinner with Keith and Gina later, to celebrate their birthdays. Fingers crossed that plan works!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: that is the oddest flight change I have ever heard of! Rather amazing you managed to keep up with all the changes and catch the flight. 

*Greentree*: had to look up Lespedeza; was not familiar with that as a feed source. Not sure how to pronounce it either :wink:

*Phantom*: Love to watch those self warm-ups! Silly horse 

Hope you had a nice dinner. 


Horses got their pedicure early so I decided to have a morning ride. Much cooler than in the evening!! Chivas was irritated though, and still off. Friend of my hopped on for a few minutes so I could see what he was doing. 

Farrier thinks it is the white line still as he has some in the toe. I am just not sure that is the whole problem. 

The odd thing is, it is the right hind and he is short striding worse going to the right. Normally when they are short striding, it is worse on the opposite side. Odd, very odd.


----------



## greentree

AA, maybe stifle? That's my best guess from afar. I hope you can get it figured out! 

PH, that cage should do it! Poor rose, it should come back. Do you have any kelp/fish emulsion that you could give it as a booster? 

Marlene has already been moved to rehab! Her brother and niece are coming up from MS to help her when she goes home. We are still going up to see her this weekend, and as a bonus, it is the CAA Carriage Festival...it is a MOST amazing show. 

Our ride yesterday was a little disappointing. We could not get away until almost 2... Then a 2 hour drive. Found the trailhead, tacked up, Lucy has decided to be in full blown, tail curled over her back heat. 
So, it was about 4:30 by the time we got on the trail. The bulletin board says the trail is completely funded and maintained by volunteers....that is code for crappy trail. 
Going to post and finish in a bit...


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! Happy Canada day to all the Canadians here!!

Summer holidays have begun!
Wednesday was my first day off and very productive. I slept I until 7, then got up to walk each dog individually for about 3 miles each. That's 6 miles for me. After that, I rode Koolio, Sally and Sam. I haven't been on Sally for over 6 months so it's time she had a job. We just worked walk trot getting to know each other under saddle. She was good. Sam and Koolio were both great too but I did have an unscheduled dismount off Koolio. I was riding bareback and working on using my seat to turn him in the canter so I was riding holding the reins in my outside hand. It seem my circle was a little too tight for the footing and he slipped on the grass. Both of us went down but we're both OK. After sponging down all the horses it was lunchtime!
In the afternoon I took the kids to a movie, ran a bunch of errands and got the oil changed in my car. Wednesday evening, I went to a grad party for a family friend who I tutored through high school. Needless to say, I slept well Wednesday night...

Yesterday morning I rode Himmy both schooling and on a short hack. She is so good and willing! I also planned the sightseeing part of my Norway trip and booked accommodations. It is going to be fantastic!! 

My girlfriends horse cut his foot really bad so I went out to help her give medicine and rebandage. The day ended with an anniversary dinner with my husband. We are celebrating 23 years of marriage. The actual date isn't until July 3 but I am leaving tomorrow and going to the cabin in BC for a few days to see my parents and grandparents. Busy times!!

Today is Canada day and do far the weather looks great for parades, riding and a bonfire for s'mores! I hope everyone has a fabulous day and a great weekend!


----------



## greentree

Koolio, you have worn me out, and it is only 9:30!!! Happy Anniversary! 
Happy Canada Day!

The beginnings of the trails are not marked, so we wandered the brush line until we came to an opening. I had been studying the map on PDF , by these things are just not clear... I wanted to do the most scenic orange loop. About a quarter mile in, we picked up an orange marker at a y, and chose the left spur. 
Nice single track trail for a ways, with several dry creek crossings. Then we started hitting some horrible sucky clay spots, most we could bypass. They are dry on top, but very deep underneath! 
We came out of a big one with only one boot....so I got off and went back. This stuff is bizarre. I could walk on it and not sink! My boots did not get muddy. My hands, on the other hand...yuk. I smeared it all over Lucy and put my gloves back on!
When we hit another trail (blue) that was a two track gravel, we took it. The map on my phone showed it circled back to camp, so we did that. 
We only rode 5 miles. 

I may take Lucy up to the Amish shoer on Monday. If we are going to ride up there again, I do not want to battle the boots. She is a really good barefoot horse, but we ride over TOO many rocks, and I think any more distance will wear them down too much. 

I am back onmy phone...ugh.,, because DH accidentally left his PC on while we were gone, and it downloaded Windows 10!!! He did not want windows 10....


----------



## SwissMiss

Was wondering for the longest time why Raya always has deep/bleeding scratches on the pink part of her nose...
She was nice enough to demonstrate :icon_rolleyes:
After I applied sunscreen to her nose and turned her out again, she first rolled (to make sure she doesn't stay clean :wink and then wandered to the big water trough to take a long drink. We have one of those big Rubbermaid ones, with a ledge around the top. After drinking my girl methodically scraped all the suncreen off by rubbing her nose up and down the ledge :x Mystery solved! And judging by her efficiency, she has plenty of practice doing so :shrug: silly mare!


----------



## Jan1975

Oh Raya. :lol: 

Koolio, you are always busy! Enjoy your holiday! 

Greentree, sorry about your friend!


----------



## greentree

Jan, how are you?? Little George Morris have any shows coming up?

We have returned from what turned out to be a lovely day trip! 
Marlene is doing well, all things considered. She remembers the one horse(she was driving a pair) taking off for some unknown reason. She has no other memory until she came to, hearing a lawn mower close by, but she did not know where she was. After a few minutes, she realized she needed serious help, and when the lawnmower sound stopped, she called out, as loudly as she could muster. She heard the mower stop and start several times, and she realized they were looking for her. 
She had been sort of datiimg her next door neighbor, and it was him. The horses had gotten tangled in her electro paddock wire(thankfully, turned OFF!!), and just stood waiting to be rescued.


----------



## greentree

We left there and headed up to Georgetown for lunch, but our favorite chines restaurant was closed for vacation, so we went downtown, and ate at Favas, which is an old soda fountain diner, but the owners are Cajun, so the menu runs the gamut. Great food, though. Really great breakfast, if you are ever in the area. Georgetown was just redulant in all of its Wave petunia hanging baskets and 4th of July finery! 

Back down to horse park, happy with my mint chocolate chip milkshake in my hand....we walked into the arena as the last afternoon class was finishing up. Took a few photos of the "Carriage Show" carriages that were displayed. You do not have to drive to show carriages!!! We could see our friend with all of her hats across in the vendor area, so we wandered over there. 
One vendor had a completion of my blue and white carriage china, ( be proud, I did not buy any), and Freedmans was there with their gorgeous harness(be proud, I cannot even afford a BELT made by them!), and our friend, Sherri, who I had to fill in about Marlene. 
We had a blast gabbing, then went out to the barn. The barn. The barn was filled to brimming with the Progressive Barn Party. Men in tuxes. Ladies in hats. Carriages and harnesses polished to mirrors. Old friends and new acquaintances. Wine and snacks, and carriages set with china and silver for presentation judging. 
There could NOT be a more fabulous life. 
Horsey Camp will be held THERE next year, mark your calendars, campers. DH wants to polish harness and show. (he polishes, i show!) I am going to make "horsey Camp" stall curtains, and it is going to be our theme.


----------



## Jan1975

So scary about your friend, Greentree. I'm glad she's doing well! Also glad the horses stood and waited to be rescued rather than panicked. 

We are good.  No horse shows coming up anytime soon. We were supposed to have one mid-July, but our trainer just had her baby at 26 weeks so obviously the baby/her leave is top priority!


----------



## greentree

Had to get back on my iPad so I could post some pictures....

This is one of the presentation set ups. That is the carriage China that I have.....


----------



## greentree

These were the carriages in the "show".....


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: So good to hear you friend is recovering well. Very fortunate her neighbor came looking for her. 

The carriage show, well sounds very fancy! Horse Camp at the Horse Park!! YES 

*Jan*: good to hear from you! How is the Great Gatsby? Last I remember you were working on canter transitions...

*Koolio*: Happy Belated Canada Day and Anniversary! Sounds like you were busy, busy, busy! Lots of riding. Good to hear you and Koolio were both ok after the tumble. 

*Swiss*: Raya has personality plus! She does like to keep you guessing :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Had a fun day yesterday; went to see Wicked in Birmingham with a friend. Had a really nice time. The show was interesting, and quite funny. We ate at Cheesecake Factory prior to the show. YUMMY 

Been watching the videos of Chivas riding, and can't tell why he is off. Seems to be dragging his toe in some places, sometimes short striding. Doesn't really seem to be coming from his hock, might be stifle or even back. Not really sure. 

Might take him in to the vet. I need to be able to ride my horse 

It is dry as a bone here. This drought is really getting severe. The pond is down by at least a foot, maybe closer to 18 inches. Horrible. A friend is going to give my horses some hay on the days I am not there. Hopefully she wont give them much, cause I doubt there will be any hay for sale this year.


----------



## greentree

AA, wicked sounds like a fun time! I adore Birmingham! 
I think the Horse Park is perfect, too. They have that gorgeous campground, hotels not too far, and SO MUCH to see and do. 

Gosh, it is amazing that you all are in a drought while we are swamped! I guess the systems are just not getting that little bit south.....Praying for you for rain!

Did we bore Kyleen right off the planet???and city slicker.....thinking of you. And Happy, how did your surgery go???


----------



## VickiRose

Hi Guys,
AA, I saw Wicked a couple of years ago with DD, it was awesome! 
GreenTree, I have to ask, what is carriage China? Is it like a picnic set?
I've got my sister's two girls here for a couple of days as its our school holidays and they live in Perth, about four hours away. DD doesn't get to spend much time with her girl cousins so she is going to take the bus back to the city with them and stay there a few days too. It's been fun. They spent most of the day building a shack in the bush/forest at the back of the farm. They tried to camp out tonight, but it's too cold (2C or 35F) so they've just all come inside.
I still haven't gone to get the horse trailer, will do that this weekend. Boston is still being a grump, Rose is still nuts!


----------



## Jan1975

Anita, glad you had a fun weekend! Cheesecake Factory sounds so yummy. I hope you can figure out what's going on w/ Chivas. Scary about the drought. Hope it ends soon!

Greentree, the carriage pic is cool! So fancy. I had no idea carriage showing was even a thing (without the horse I mean).

Vicki, have a fun day w/ your nieces!

I posted an update on Gatsby in the "New to Horses" forum. He's doing sooooo well. All of the sudden he either figured out how to canter on the correct lead within a stride or decided doing it wrong wasn't worth the struggle. Or, maybe I got better at asking. I keep reminding myself we've only had him about 3 months and it took a least a month just to gain confidence to actually start working w/ him on things. One thing I read about TB's is that they do not learn anything in that excited, agitated state horses get into when you get after them for misbehavior. For example, if he'd pick up the wrong lead (or not pick up the canter), I'd stop & back him up, and he'd get a little frisky/high-headed. I started really focusing on having him relax on a loose rein before asking again. Not sure if that helped or if it's coincidence. I will ask my trainer what the next thing to work on is.


----------



## greentree

Here is a close up of the china pattern, VickiRose


----------



## greentree

The different pieces have different scenes....


----------



## phantomhorse13

Holy moly, what a weekend. :dance-smiley05:

The shiitake hit the fan Friday afternoon, when I got home to find Phin with a blown up leg. The whole story is here.

Saturday, I spent going between the yard sale we were having and dealing with cold therapy for Phin. The sale went ok, though was not nearly as well attended as the last one. But any stuff that goes home with someone else and not back to my house is a plus, so I can't really complain. DH cut hay.

On Sunday, the vet came in the morning. In the afternoon, the family went to Knoebel's (an old-school amusement park which I had never been to). It was fairly crowded, but made for great people watching. The only ride I went on:











We got home and settled down on the porch. The sunset was amazing (these are not photoshopped in any way):



















I had never seen anything like the striations in the clouds just above the hills.

We also enjoyed the fireworks. Our place is the highest ground in the valley, meaning we can often see as many as 4 displays going on at once! Thank goodness the horses not only don't care, but they often stand and watch them with us.











Today was bale day. We got lucky that the hay had time to dry before the clouds rolled in. We got another full wagon load, bringing our grand total for first cutting up to about 800 bales. DH mentioned that was not only enough to get the horses we had through the winter, but was enough for another.. think that is a hint?! :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

That is definitively a hint! You should start looking!

Ok, off to read up on Phin's story


----------



## SwissMiss

*phantom* whew, quite the weekend! But glad to hear that Phin is doing better and yay for no bine chip!
Funny how he seems to watch the fireworks as well!

*Anita* sounds like a great day. And what can beat a visit to cheesecake factory??? Yum!

*Greentree*, horse camp location at the horse park? Sounds good to me :wink: That china looks awesome! Imagine breaking a piece 

*Koolio* simply reading your post wore me out, lol!

*Jan* hope your trainer and the baby are hanging in there! 26 weeks is awfully early!

*Vicki* mares being nuts, isn't that normal?

Nothing really new here in MS. It is uncomfortably hot and humid. Today Raya was giving a sigh of relief when I hosed her down and didn't even move while doing her hind quarters (which is normally still a struggle)... Her eyes were tearing, so I decided to try and put a fly mask on her. I am convinced she never wore one in her life. No spook, no head tossing, nothing!  Rolled her eyes a bit when she heard the velcro for the first time, but that was it!
Slowly she starts to get used to being spoiled :loveshower:


----------



## SwissMiss

SwissMiss said:


> That is definitively a hint! You should start looking!


Isn't there a gorgeous 15h sorrel with plenty of chrome advertised in an endurance group on fb?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Woke up this am to no water :sad: the water company finally finished and I was able to feed and water everyone. Sure wish they would warn us before they work on utilities! 

We had a tiny bit of rain too just now! More to come in the forecast so very hopeful it happens! 

Little rain dance for encouragement :dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::bowwdown::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:

*Phantom*: Good to hear Phin is on the road to recovery. 

Your DH is hinting of a new horse? How exciting is that!! Now is he thinking of one for himself, or for you? 

Be happy to let you ship any extra hay my way :wink:

*Jan*: Sounds like you are really making progress with Gatsby. You needed time to bond and learn each other's ways. I do think horses (and people, dogs, etc) learn much better when they are relaxed. Hard to think when one is under stress. 

This is why I think most kids do so well; no worries! 

*Swiss*: Your TLC is working wonders with Miss Raya. Daily hosing and a flymask! She is moving up in the world! 

*VickiRose*: So good to hear from you. The girls must love spending time with their cousins. We did that so much as kids, my cousins are more like sisters to me. 

Can't wait to see pictures of the trailer. Hope you can get it soon. 

*Greentree*: that carriage china is so pretty! Love the idea of a picnic in a carriage. Like a blast from the past, lol

Have been to the Horse Park many times and enjoyed every visit. Used to meet a sister there for the Rolex every May. Haven't managed to make the trip in more than ten years now though, but it was fun. 

Can we ride the mechanical horse at Horse Camp? Been wanting to try out that ride


----------



## greentree

AA, I was glad to see on the radar that it looks like you are getting rain!!!!

We can do all the stuff at KHP during Horsey Camp! The museums are really fantastic. I am trying to decide the best time for camp... Summer, for the Carriage Festival, or Fall, during the National Drive. During the ND, there are always 2 or 3 other shows going on. 

I got shoes put on Lucy and Gavotte yesterday. DH was kidding with the guys about the blue Heeler pups, and when the horses were done, he offered us our pick for $10. So, you KNOW we came home with one!! 
I chose the boy, and he has a tail. Right now, he is light silver with black patches and brown points, but I think he will shed out to be quite dark, like his mother.


----------



## SwissMiss

Greentree, how evil! Mentioning a new puppy without providing a picture????


----------



## greentree

Sorry, that WAS cruel!!! But I am on my phone, and cannot get pictures off of it. 

Perhaps the latest "great deal" that the manager at AT&T has cooked up will work.... I think it is just going to cost me more money. He says he has a thingy for my iPad that gives it a phone #, and then we can go with the unlimited plan. Right.


----------



## Koolio

Hello!! Today is my last day visiting family at the cabin as I drive home tomorrow. It's bitter sweet as it is so beautiful here and good to see my family but I miss DH, the dogs and the horses at home. Summer is prime riding time and I hate missing a few days.
Anyways, a few quick pics from beautiful British Columbia in the Rockies before I leave. Once I'm home I'll be able to catch up on here!


----------



## greentree

Koolio, that is a gorgeous place. I understand missing the DH and animals. Ok, the animals....lol. I adore mountains!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I rode Dreamer for a short time last night. The good news is he is not lame anymore, the bad news is I just don't think he is able to be ridden much. He walks out very strongly, but couldn't trot more than a few minutes and got tired quickly. 

He looks good though, nice muscling from all the pasture walking they do. Maybe it is this oppressive heat that makes it so tough for him. Just not sure. 

Gave him a bath too, and noticed the skin on his neck is pink :sad: Never had that problem before. The white side of his neck is where his mane falls, but since it got hacked it doesn't cover him well. Plus no shade for the horses. I may have to invest in a neck cover for him. Poor horse. 

*Koolio*: Wonderful pictures; that lake shot is stunning. You needed a nice break after all the running around you were doing. Nice to get home though, just no place like home. 

*Greentree*: Will need puppy pictures! $10 for a blue heeler? Jeez, surprised you didn't get two, lol.


----------



## frlsgirl

Hello everyone!

@*Koolio* – wow BC is beautiful; that first picture looks like a Thomas Kinkaid painting!

@*AnitaAnne* – I’m very familiar with mystery lameness and wavering levels of enthusiasm; sometimes it’s physical, other times it’s mental but many times it’s a little of both. When I trot Ana away from the property, she is forward, happy, and ready to go. When I try to trot back towards the property, I have to push her every step of the way, because she doesn’t want to go back. Have you tried something like that with Dreamer?

@*greentree* – DH is able to text using his Ipad; I’ve never been able to figure out how he does it because I can’t do it on mine. It’s the same number as his cell phone though. We recently left ATT and switched to TMobile and have lots of issues with dropped calls, so we will probably go back to ATT.

@*phantomhorse13* – Yikes about Phin! It’s always something isn’t it? I hope he recovers quickly. I haven’t forgotten about the girth pictures; it’s on my “to do” list.

@*SwissMiss* – yeah it’s miserable here in Oklahoma as well; and to top it off I got eaten up by chiggers all over my legs. You got your mare hosed down without any issues? You are my hero! I have to make a trail of carrots to get Ana into the wash stall and then she half way rears and dances the whole time I’m trying to hose her down. Ugh! I guess she can just learn to deal with caked on sweat on her body!


I’ve been busy looking at houses and land. We have the builder and mortgage company secured but we just can’t seem to come to an agreement on land; to me location is everything, so I’m being super picky and difficult about this process but I think DH will thank me in the end. DH is being picky about everything else, lol.

Work has been crazy; lots of growing pains, miscommunication, frustration, etc. I’ve gained 5 pounds in the last month just from stress eating.

Ana should be all fixed up now (Joint injections, chiro, saddle re-fitted), that is until the next stone bruise or injury or mystery lameness, sigh. I requested a quote for major medical coverage just in case. Of course, there is always this option:


----------



## greentree

Well, I just cancelled the Directv....I called to see about getting my price reduced yesterday, and it turns out the CSR told me a Bald faced LIE. DH called them last night because all we had were SHOPPING channels. Then I called back this morning, and was told yet another story, asked the CSR today about being lied to, and he said unfortunately, that happens! So, I said, cancel it. 

I am sure those ATT people are laughing their @sses off....DH got on the phone with them in the store, and they told him they are sending me a NEW iPad, and we are getting unlimited Gig's, AND the bill is going down $15. SURE. Just like the guy at Directv, there is no proof whatsoever of any deal, and so whatever......

I got out and drove JR down the road this morning, picking up Mary as she came down the drive. When we got back, we saddled up Lucy and Gavotte, and rode them down the road. Lucy was just wonderful. We met a dump truck, lawn mowers, some guys rustling aroun in a tree line picking up stuff, and the scariest of all, the mail jeep. She led out and back....wondered about a couple of things, but did not ever spook!
We were on a roll, but the thunder started rolling, so we had to quit....


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> Well, I just cancelled the Directv....I called to see about getting my price reduced yesterday, and it turns out the CSR told me a Bald faced LIE. DH called them last night because all we had were SHOPPING channels. Then I called back this morning, and was told yet another story, asked the CSR today about being lied to, and he said unfortunately, that happens! So, I said, cancel it.


They are all crooks - almost as bad as car salesmen! I was shocked when I got my direct TV bill for $160! I tried to downgrade the package online but it took all my favorite channels away! So now I re-upgraded to the original package, sigh. Our package is supposed to be $89 but after taxes, fees, and 3 months worth of movies which they billed all at once it jacked it up to $160, grrr.


----------



## greentree

The guy today actually kept telling me that there were not any specials applicable to my account AT THIS TIME .... But check back. I asked him how in the WORLD was I supposed to KNOW about these, because I have been their customer for OVER 10 years, and NEVER gotten one!!! He said I should occasionally CALL IN?!?!?
I told him I had talked to them 4 times in the past 2 days..,,I was NOT going to randomly call them!!

I made it back from feeding the puppy and closing the barn just in the nick of time . There was that ominous rumble that means BAD....so I locked the doors, and turned the AC's off. 
Now Mary texts me and says when the weather clears, I can look at my roof... Great.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*greentree*: heeler pup for $10?! wow, where is a deal like that around here?! (prolly a good thing there isn't as I don't really need a puppy..) hope you get your internet stuff figured out - its all a scam. storms sound scary!

*AA*: hope you get more rain asap. wondering where your hay is going to come from is really scary. I think DH has been thinking about who is next when Sultan and George can't do endurance any more. Time to get the next generation going.. I think you need to just give Dreamer some time to build up, and I am sure the heat is a factor. Does the pink skin seem sensitive? We are lucky that none of ours seem to burn.

*Koolio*: those photos look like a calendar. i can understand missing home, but that view sure is easy on the eyes!

*fg*: be picky. you will (hopefully) only be doing this once, so make it as perfect as you can! love the bubble wrap.. i may need to invest in some.


Today I got Sultan out despite the heat. A few more pics are here. I don't know how anybody in the South survives this weather.


potato plants in full bloom:










corn is loving the heat, its well past the desired knee high by 4th of July:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, it was 98F in the shade again today. Still teasing around that 100 mark! 

Several times the wind picked up, the clouds rolled in, the thunder rumbled...and then it all went away. Not a drop of rain. 

Have to do my rain dance again! 
:dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05::bowwdown::dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:

Rode Chivas tonight with the wind howling and teasing us. He was still a bit off on the right hind but much better. Maybe it is the hoof after all. However, he was a royal shiitake! Bit chomping, head tossing, bundle of energy. I could not find his brain anywhere. Needed one of *Phantom's *hills to climb! 

When he started spinning and running backwards, decided to just call it a day. Night was closing in so needed to get off anyway. hopefully he will be better next time. 

Dreamer is a paint cross so has lots of pink skin where his white spots were. The pink skin burns in our hot southern sun. 

*Fearless*: hold out for what you want. It will all come together when the time is right. 

Hoping Ana is done with injuries/lameness/major vet bills so you can get back to enjoying riding. 

*Phantom*: Good riding again! Hoping Sultan and George stay sound for a long time, but makes sense with their age to start bring up the next generation. 

Don't know what to tell you about the heat. We just refer to the temperature as "warm" or "cool" and refuse to acknowledge that it ever gets Hot or Cold! 

Nothing one can do but deal with the heat and sweat a lot. We either ride early in the day or late in the evening. Traditionally shows never started here until 5pm. People would be showing until 1 am on a Saturday night.


----------



## SwissMiss

*fearless* and I always thought I have the only horse that doesn't like being hosed down :wink: Very exciting to be looking for land! I agree with others, keep looking until you find THE ONE. You don't want to build barns time and again.
I think we found _our_ house! No horse property (hubby is a true city boy and can't handle country living, lol), but pretty private for suburbia and in the school disctict we wanted  closing is the 28, so things are moving quickly!

*Koolio* beautiful pictures! 

*Phantom* as always, love your riding pics! But I agree with *Anita*, we need some of your hills here as well :wink:

*Anita* so frustrating that Chivas is still a bit off, and then he is behaving like a fool *shakes head* Hope you will get some rain! Here very briefly it poured rain, but the only thing it did was driving up the humidity :sad: 

Had one of theses days as work that make you want to quit your job... Went to the barn after and it was still 95 degrees! My pony was already waiting for me (or waiting for her boyfriend who was being ridden, who knows:wink with her fly mask still on!!!
The fecal egg count we just did showed she is quite wormy (no wonder her coat starts to look not too good), so our routine was deworming, hosing off, washing her face and then feed...
And she even rested her head on my shoulder for a while! I know she was itchy from the mask, but that was her way of asking me for help 
This from a horse that you couldn't touch without her freaking out just a year ago, makes me soo happy!:loveshower:
Have a good day!


----------



## greentree

Swiss, that sounds like real progress!! Good thing after that kind of day at work!!

AA, sending you rain.... Our road was flooded this morning, and the sweet neighbors with all the children have more than 4 FEET of water over their driveway! They have to turn their septic system off when the water gets high, yuk. God love 'em. 

Looks like I am getting a new roof on my house. Don't know where the deductible is coming from, though! 

Mary's house lost shingles, too, but they are leaking, and most of the day, nobody could get to their house without a boat....Her DF says they are moving, lol. 

Pouring down rain now, AGAIN. Sorry, AA!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Yikes @greentree! We are very familiar with stormy weather here in Oklahoma; one year we had a F1 hit our house only we didn't notice it until the next day; the garage door wouldn't open because the storm had pushed it into the garage by a couple of inches. Oh yeah, and every spring, all the neighbors walk around and pick up shingles and try to match them to the correct house; it's kind of like a giant puzzle.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: More struggles with ATT trying to get what is owed you. Giant Shiitake!! I guess there is no other options?? Good luck. 

Four feet of water over the driveway? Is their property in a ditch? 

Really wish you would please send some of that water our way. The pond is drying up :sad: 

*Fearless*: That would be scary; loosing your roof every storm and shifting the garage? yikes! 

*Swiss*: lots of horses don't like the hose; prefer a gentle mist falling over them. Raya is one of those sensitive souls, but she really trusts you now. So sweet


----------



## greentree

The strange thing is.. The water does not come from the sky...it comes up out of the ground...
Their driveway dips, but you would never dream that the water would get as deep as it does.

Have a wonderful weekend, everyone!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Fearless* while AR is not as bad in terms as storms as OK, we still got our share... Much more quiet now :wink:

*Greentree* hope everything gets fixed soon and the water recedes!

*Anita* Raya doesn't like getting wet, period! You should see her when it starts raining :rofl: quite surprising for a pasture horse that lived without a shelter for probably most of her life :icon_rolleyes:
A light mist (like fly spray, for instance), sends her in panic mode and if she could she would be in the next county :sad: another thing I am working on - maybe by next year I can actually _spray_ her


----------



## Twalker

*Hi*

Hi everyone, Just thought I'd pop in to see how everyone is doing. Not much going on here. I'm just waiting for the day of my surgery to get here.


Where is everyone? Looks like we have lost quite a few people here.


I could really use a horse fix. I haven't seen Lady for a couple weeks. She has a new leaser so I haven't been out at the barn for a while. I miss her so much :sad: .


I hope all of you have a great weekend. We are cooling down here for this weekend. It would be a great time to ride.


----------



## Celeste

I have been busy taking care of my daughter after her neck surgery. It is about to wear me out.

I have taken a few minutes to ride in the arena. The schooling seems to be doing my girl a lot of good. It does me good as well.

Just a short hello to let everybody know I am not gone.


----------



## greentree

Warning:this post contains extreme cuteness. Not responsible for any enabling it may cause. I took a picture of the picture on my phone....
Meet Elwood...


----------



## SwissMiss

What a cutie!!!


----------



## VickiRose

GreenTree, Elwood is gorgeous! Blue heelers are such incredibly loyal dogs.

AA, you can have some of our rain. This is the wettest winter we've had in decades, and the coldest too! It hasn't gotten over 10c in two weeks! We've had hail at least once a day for the last four days too. How is Chivas going with his lameness? 

TWalker, I hope you get some sort of horse fix soon.

Swiss, weirdly Rose is happy to have a hose down, but Boston hates it. Both hate fly spray though. Raya sounds like a lot of fun.

Celeste, hope your daughter is back in action soon.

It's been too cold to do much here. Rose is still nuts. Boston is looking slightly less grumpy. Might be the new joint supplement I'm trying. I'm wondering if I should rug him, but then Rose will probably be scared of him. She hates rugs, even if they're on other horses!


----------



## Celeste

It is 9:00 a.m. and we are already under a heat advisory.


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy Saturday!!

Greentree - that pup is adorable!

Fearless - good luck on finding the right property! Being choosy now will be worth it in the end. 

Anita - I could even send you some rain this year. I hope you get some soon. Sorry to hear Chivas isn't going well. Don't give up though. If he has energy to toss his head, hes not feeling too bad. Is he shod? Maybe a pair of boots would help his foot? Also, do. you have the little biting bugs there? We have them here and Sam is terrible on rides unless I put a fly bonnet on him. He's a different horse with the ear bonnet.
Having 3 grey horses, I get the sunburn thing. I keep mine blanketed in a soft mesh fly blanket with neck. They are light, cool, block the sun and give relief from the bugs.

Twalker - it is good to hear from you! I hope you get some horse time n soon.

Swiss - glad you had some pay time after a rough day at work. Horses are the best therapy!

Celeste - I hope your daughter is doing better after surgery. I missed what happened.

TBC...


----------



## Celeste

Koolio said:


> Celeste - I hope your daughter is doing better after surgery. I missed what happened.
> ...


She had neck surgery. A spinal cord decompression.


----------



## Koolio

Whew! Hard to keep up!

Phantom - I missed what happened to Phin but hope he is OK.

It is good to be home! While it is beautiful at the cabin, I just can't do that much visiting and sitting around. Luckily the weather was decent here the last couple of days and I got lots done! Yesterday, I got the yard mowed and weed whacked around the garden and all the trees, picked my raspberries and strawberries, weeded the garden, harrowed the pasture and mowed the pasture weeds. Everything is growing like mad but the yard and my garden are looking great!

I made some turmeric paste for Sam. It has anti-inflammatory and anti- cancer properties and I hope it will slow down his cancer or at least help keep him comfortable. He won't eat it.. 😐 The other horses love it (of course). I am also applying Frankinsense oil to the tumour topically. We have nothing to lose and even though his tumour is more pronounced, he is doing well. I had him out on a trail ride yesterday and he was his old sassy self, rearing to go.

In my lesson on Thursday, I learned to use a dressage whip properly to encourage impulsion from behind. (I am always shocked and delighted at how much I have to learn) Consecutive gentle taps, carefully timed to talk to her hind end worked beautifully to get her moving through. No whacking, only tickling. We also worked on leg yielding and generating a nice uphill canter. There is a dressage show next week, so we need to practice!

Today is the motorcycle clubs fundraising cancer ride. DH and I plan to go as it is a good cause and a nice ride. So far the weather looks good for it. Hopefully we will get back in time so I can school Himmy before making dinner for friends. Weekends are busy!!

I wish everyone a great day!


----------



## SwissMiss

VickiRose said:


> ... I'm wondering if I should rug him, but then Rose will probably be scared of him. She hates rugs, even if they're on other horses!


Lol, this reminds me of last winter. The first colder night we had, we put blankets on the old horses. You should have seen Raya's face when the first blanketed horse came out of the barn :rofl: Super alert, snorting and blowing, showing off that South American Temperament. She then followed the oldies at a safe distance. Too scared to get close, but still curious... I am convinced that was the very first time in her life she saw a horse with a blanket :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Eole

Hello everyone! Still alive, I survived an intense 3-weeks at work. Now, I'm enjoying a week off.

Koolio, Sam is such a special horse. Can you mix turmeric with something he likes, applesauce or molasses?

Greentree:  That is a cute pup. 10$ for a heeler is pretty amazing. 

We had a dry spring but now it's been raining for a couple weeks, with pretty bad storms. Real storms are rare around here. I know my trails will be a mess of fallen trees. Planning saddle time, yard work and trail cleaning this week. And trailer practice for Buttercup.


----------



## VickiRose

Koolio, i had my two on golden paste last winter, and it did seem to help with the creaky joints. I did wonder if it would help Rose's grey horse melanomas, but it didn't seem to do much. Apparently its dynamite on sarcoids though. Hope it helps, and that he'll eat it. I just used to mix it through a damp feed.

Eole, have a great week off!

Swiss, I know what you mean! Rose had a gelding who she just LOVED at the place where we had her for training, but as soon as he had a rug on, she was petrified of him! Take the rug off, and she is like "oh, its you!" rug on "where did he go?! What is this scary monster!!!"


----------



## greentree

You all will have to forgive any strange typo's in my post,please. I am on a new device, courtesy of my phone company, hahaha! The new "ipad" that they swore they were sending me is really an Android os tablet like an ipad mini. 

I JUST now figured out how to get the full site....i have been on "enhanced mobile"!!!

I am getting used to it. **shock and awe** i re - upped with directv to get unlimited data, supposedly for 1\2 of what my former bill was. What my cell phonebill will be is probably 3 TIMES as much!! That is how they roll.....

We had such a gorgeous bike ride yesterday!!! The Shelby Bottoms Nature center has a wonderful hike and bike path that runs along the Cumberland River, loops back off the river and over to the runway at the abandoned airport, and back into the nature center. We did 14 miles. I am really proud of DH and DS! When we started in late March, they could barely go ONE mile.

Elwood is the most intelligent dog. He already knows come, sit, get in your his, and if you mention food, he goes and sticks his nose in his bowl!!
It has been a LONG time since i started a puppy this young, and this one is good, i think. His other ear should stand up today...


----------



## Koolio

Happy Sunday!!

Glad to see you back Eole! Enjoy some much deserved time off!

We had quite a light show here last night. It started with the neighbors behind us shooting off fireworks for an hour at around midnight. The lightening decided to join in until the rain and thunder took over the noise making for the night. It looks like we got nearly an inch of rain through the night. Poor ponies must be tired as the fireworks and thunder kept them moving most of the night. It is now peaceful and calm this morning with a soft potter patter of rain...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hi all! Been a busy weekend (but not as busy as Koolio, lol) 

Good news and bad news...I finally discovered how to bring on the rains; wash horses! Yes all it took was the rain dance and to give the horses a bath! Rained the last two evenings, so that is good. 

Would rather it didn't rain when we usually ride though :icon_rolleyes:

Other good news is I have eggs! :loveshower: Found a pale blue egg Sunday morning in the coop and a pale brown egg by the fence this morning. They are very tiny eggs, slightly bigger than one of my store bought jumbo egg yolks! 

I wonder if the storms scared the eggs out? 

So question; do I look for eggs in the am or the pm or both? 

Had some bad news though too. Found Dreamer with a swollen right front and rear fetlocks. The rear is worse than the front, but have no idea how he got either one. 

Been hosing him and then applying mineral ice. Also been keeping him up in a stall. That seems to make him quite anxious to be away from his buddies, but he is a bit lame so don't want to take chances.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Greentree*: that pup is cuteness overload! OMG how adorable he is! Sounds like a smart pup too. Glad you were able to finagle a picture for us! 

The bike ride sounds fun, bravo for pedaling for 14 miles...that sounds like a lot to me. 

*Koolio*: Hoping Sam's treatment helps him, not sure about how to get him to eat it. 

I get tired reading about your busy days, but yeah only so much sitting around talking one can do. That cabin was very pretty though, nice place to go for a little break. 

Work with Himmy is going well, can't wait to see how you do at the show. 

*Eole*: three weeks on is tough, don't know how you do it. Storms sound rough, good to hear everyone is ok though. 

Where is Buttercup heading? 

*VickieRose*: Wet and cold sounds miserable. Would be tempted to give Boston a sheet and see how it goes. Odd that horses would react so strongly to seeing a horse blanketed. 

*Swiss*: poor Raya! She is such an interesting horse, lol

*Twalker*: good to hear from you. So sorry you haven't been able to see Lady. Maybe soon. Keep us posted on your surgery, will be praying for you. 

*Celeste*: Good to hear you are getting in some ride time and your daughter is better. How is your little bird? Still talking up a storm?


----------



## greentree

AA, what could possibly be swelling dreamers legs like that?? Are there some brambles that he could have gotten hung in?
Glad you got some rain! And some EGGS! You may need to get a wooden egg to make them lay in the nest. I check my nests morning and evening.

When we do horsey camp here at the house, we will put that trail on a trip to Nashville in the agenda! They have rental bikes.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Hi all! Been a busy weekend (but not as busy as Koolio, lol)
> 
> Good news and bad news...I finally discovered how to bring on the rains; wash horses! Yes all it took was the rain dance and to give the horses a bath! Rained the last two evenings, so that is good.
> 
> Would rather it didn't rain when we usually ride though :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Other good news is I have eggs! :loveshower: Found a pale blue egg Sunday morning in the coop and a pale brown egg by the fence this morning. They are very tiny eggs, slightly bigger than one of my store bought jumbo egg yolks!
> 
> I wonder if the storms scared the eggs out?
> 
> So question; do I look for eggs in the am or the pm or both?
> 
> Had some bad news though too. Found Dreamer with a swollen right front and rear fetlocks. The rear is worse than the front, but have no idea how he got either one.
> 
> Been hosing him and then applying mineral ice. Also been keeping him up in a stall. That seems to make him quite anxious to be away from his buddies, but he is a bit lame so don't want to take chances.



AA - Yay for the eggs. Will the eggs get bigger as the chickens get older?


Sorry about Dreamer. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Warning:this post contains extreme cuteness. Not responsible for any enabling it may cause. I took a picture of the picture on my phone....
> Meet Elwood...


Greentree - What an adorable puppy and only $10. Do they have anymore?


----------



## Celeste

The eggs will get bigger as the chickens mature. 

The wooden egg is a good idea. I always have used golf balls. This batch of hens that I have tend to lay in random spots in the chicken house even though they have nice nest boxes. 

About my talking bird. He is still talking up a storm. 

My husband and kids always try to get him to say stuff that irritates me, but he usually ignores them. 

He was on a roll saying, "It's a sweet bird." over and over. Then just once he said "It's a sweet turd.". I blame my husband for that one. :icon_rolleyes:

Fortunately he usually ignores the things they try to teach him. He just says what he wants to say.


----------



## greentree

Twalker said:


> Greentree - What an adorable puppy and only $10. Do they have anymore?



They DO have more..3 females with short tails!


----------



## Koolio

I've earned a Popsicle today!

After a rainy morning of work prepping for the Science camp in Norway, I booked DS into driving school, talked to a guy about upgrading my MacBook, picked up more medicine for the dog, weeded the garden, picked more berries (yum!), strung up my pea plants and did a couple loads of laundry. I also transplanted 4 rogue raspberry plants. I might have also contacted a breeder about her recently helped litter of boxer puppies, sired by one of my favourite boxers from New Zealand... 

This afternoon, the sun came out enough to dry off my riding spot so I was able to get a ride in on both Koolio and Himmy. . I practiced dressage tests about a half dozen times on each horse and they both did great! Both got a sponge bath and a whisker trim. I pulled Himmy's mane and trimmed her up really well to get her ready for the show on Saturday. OK. I'm on my second Popsicle, but I think I earned it!

Tomorrow i have a lesson with Himmy then I need to clean tack, clean out the trailer and practice braiding her mane. This is how I spend my summer holidays. Love it!!


----------



## Eole

> e was on a roll saying, "It's a sweet bird." over and over. Then just once he said "It's a sweet turd.". I blame my husband for that one.


:rofl: That is hilarious.

I'm learning all about chickens because of AA. I've been wanting chicken forever. Hope I'll remember all this good info when I'll need it.
AA, sorry about Dreamer. Good thing you have access to a stall, even if he isn't happy about it. Did he get kicked? How is Chivas?
Buttercup is getting fat, that is where she's heading. Between my hand injury and work, I'm starting her training season all over again.

Greentree, I'd better start getting in shape now if I want to survive the Horse Camp you are planning. 

Koolio, you make me feel so lazy doing so few things on my days off. Glad you are enjoying the summer holidays. Are we planning on getting a second boxer? Puppy fever again!

I cleaned trails today, I was getting wacked on the head/face by branches while riding. Not anymore. I studied Google Earth last night and suspected a potential trail in that area. I found it and followed it to a main trail I recognized. Those are old unmaintained logging trails. This discovery today gives me half of a 20km loop I'm planning. The other half needs more exploring, but I'm positive the trails exist already. This is my summer holiday fun!

Marsh at the end of my land, by the main train I ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> AA, what could possibly be swelling dreamers legs like that?? Are there some brambles that he could have gotten hung in?


I have no idea how he got hurt; there is just not too much stuff out there. No real dirt marks on him either :sad: 



greentree said:


> Glad you got some rain! And some EGGS! You may need to get a wooden egg to make them lay in the nest. I check my nests morning and evening.


I need to start checking more frequently; maybe a good job for DD



greentree said:


> When we do horsey camp here at the house, we will put that trail on a trip to Nashville in the agenda! They have rental bikes.


Ride bikes? Do they have any with training wheels? :mrgreen:



Twalker said:


> AA - Yay for the eggs. Will the eggs get bigger as the chickens get older?


I hope so!



Twalker said:


> Sorry about Dreamer. Hope he gets better soon.


Thank you!




Celeste said:


> The eggs will get bigger as the chickens mature.


Good to know!! These eggs are so small they are silly 



Celeste said:


> The wooden egg is a good idea. I always have used golf balls. This batch of hens that I have tend to lay in random spots in the chicken house even though they have nice nest boxes.


I like the golf ball idea too! 



Celeste said:


> Then just once he said "It's a sweet turd.". I blame my husband for that one. :icon_rolleyes:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Another Boxer puppy? Oh I can't wait to see those babies!! 

How is Miss Lucy? Is the medicine for her? 

Shows are a lot of work but a lot of fun too. 

Your summer "holiday" sounds like a winner! Maybe it is doing what one wants, when one wants, that makes it so much more fulfilling.

*Eole*: Good to hear I am not the only one learning about chickens! It is amazing how much I didn't know, but thought I did :wink: 

Why don't you get some chickens? They are so fun and rewarding, but not too expensive. I plan to make them some cornbread one day, just like Ellen used to do. 

The new trails sound exciting. What a lot of work you have been doing to clear them though. 

Is your plastic hand gone? Hoping you have had a complete recovery and are cleared to ride again. 

Got to get back Buttercup's girlish figure :wink:


----------



## VickiRose

You guys are super busy!

I'm exhausted, only had three hours sleep last night. Around 2am, father-in-law calls to say he needs a ride to hospital. Apparently he was vomiting blood, and as he is on warfarin, any bleeding is serious. So hubby took him into the local hospital, but I was worried and couldn't sleep. Hubby came home about three hours later and went straight to sleep, not me, no way, wide awake! Went to work this morning, but got in extra staff so I could go home after lunch. FIL has been transferred to bigger hospital, and is stable but they don't know what was going on. So a day full of tests for him tomorrow. 
After I came home early, I went and called the horses so I could brush them. Well, Boston's new joint supp must be good, because they both cantered the length of the paddock to me. Just to keep me guessing, today Rosebwas nice and quiet and happy to be caught and brushed...weird pony. 
Hope to go get the horse trailer tomorrow, she had loaned it to a friend who was moving house, so hopefully I'll be able to get it. Then I just need to find DD a new lease pony. The brumby she has been borrowing is not working for her. They just don't click.


----------



## greentree

My electronic device curse continues...my GPS has decided to have fatal events, as the drug companies say. Of course, the reset i did yesterday worked, so when i called Garmin, the CSR said , well, it's working NOW....i said, yeah, only it doesnt work when i want to USE it!! No solution, I guess, but to spend a few hundred bucks for another piece of junk. 

I had such a wonderful ride on Lucy yesterday! I worked her a bit in the arena, and headed up into the woods to see how many trees were down. Mary said she heard a bid one fall after the storm....i only found part of an already dead one, and it is not too big to step carefully over. Tricky though, because it forks and has small limbs sticking up, but this horse is good at that technical stuff! We even got part way over, backed up, and then went back over. 

Did a few loops around up there, rode down and got the mail, came back up to the trail, trotted a loop, and as we came into the backyard, she slowed, and stopped. I told her I saw nothing,, and she walked a couple of steps and stopped. That's when the 3 turkeys decided to leave. Lucy and I have encountered these turkeys in the same spot 3 TIMES now! I have never seen them when I am riding any other horse....

When I was trying to find a home for this horse, I was asked what her weakness was. I said she was co- dependent, and it was entirely my fault, because I just had worked with her so little. She is now an independent horse!! 

As soon as DH gets the giant tree that is blocking in my horse trailer, we will do an independent ride to the cave.


----------



## greentree

Vicki, praying for your FIL!
I could send you a pony......


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow everyone has been busy! I have quite a bit of catching up to do.

On Thursday, DH and I went down to Long Beach Island (NJ) to surprise my Mom for her birthday.











The original plan had been to go to the beach to surprise her, but the weather had to send a storm, which had my parents scurrying off the beach and home. Even tho the storm had ended before we arrived, Mom said she was happy to sit in the yard instead of walking back to the beach. So we parked the next block over and snuck into the yard behind her, then let the dogs go to greet her. She was certainly surprised!! 

We had a fantastic long weekend. We got some great beach time (including one night we were on the beach until almost 8pm!), the water was warm (by jersey standards), and we ate way too much yummy seafood.





























DH especially needed the break from work - it was so nice to see him relax.

Now we are back to reality. I have a ton of stuff I need to get done this week and only 2 days to do it!!


----------



## SwissMiss

I think I confirmed my "new horse owner" status once again 

Had some flexible work time in the am and decided it would be a good time to collect a sample for the vet for another fecal egg count... But my pony was not in the mood to cooperate, of course.
So I decided to make her nervous to speed things up :rofl:
We visited the horse-eating, tarp-wrapped round bales (all I got was googly eyes and snorting), the big plastic barrels that used to be monsters (she licked them???) and even the rattling hula-hoop rings over her head and around her neck didn't elicit more than an ears back response...
Did that mare forget that she is technically a green horse and supposed to be scared of stuff? :icon_rolleyes: Actually, I am really proud of her 

Btw, some extra food and time in a stall did the trick :wink:


----------



## Koolio

AnitaAnne said:


> *Koolio*: Another Boxer puppy? Oh I can't wait to see those babies!!
> 
> How is Miss Lucy? Is the medicine for her?


Miss Lucy is doing awesome. The meds are for my Boston Hemi, who has Cushings. (I'm an expert at Cushings now😐).
Maybe another boxer puppy. The might be one available in August from the New Zealand breeding we were considering last year.

I hope Dreamer's let gets better! You are not having any luck at all with sound horses!!

Swiss - if I need a decal sample, I just have to hate my horses to the far end of an indoor arena, meaning the end farthest from the muck bucket...

Celeste - funny bird!!

Phantom - what a beautiful sunset!!

Vicki - I am sorry about your FIL and hope he is OK. Good luck on finding your DD a new pony. Pony shopping is FUN!!


----------



## greentree

PH, nice surprise!!! Those beach pictures are lovely! 

Swiss, i can just picture that episode!!! I need to get some hula hoops while they are at the dollar store.

Hopefully the weather breaks long enough this afternoon to get our bike ride in! It is raining off and on this morning....

Hope allthe midwesterners are OK, and not slammed by those storms over there.


----------



## VickiRose

Good news for the FIL, they scoped him last night and it turns out to be just a stomach ulcer that bled. Might even send him home today. Which is good, if slightly annoying because it means DH will need his ute/truck to go get him, so I can't go get the trailer :icon_rolleyes:

Frosty morning here today. Here is a pic of Rose and Boston having breakfast. As you can see, one of the cows has stolen Rose's feed. She is far too much of a push over. I'd been wondering why this cow is so glossy and shiny...


----------



## SwissMiss

*Vicki*, glad your FIL is doing ok.

That cow is hilarious! horse feed seems to be yummy, and good for your coat, lol


----------



## greentree

Vicki, so glad to hear that!

I am not going to be around here much.....the new tablet is not much fun to type on, and it is quite slow, with an unreliable connection. I type stuff, then it will not send it or it looks like it sent, but it doesnt show on the thread. 

A new ipad is not exactly affordable, and i refuse to do their payment scam...so i am just sol....i need a laptop, so after I get the roof done, maybe I can do that....

PM me if you need me, hahaha!!!


----------



## greentree

On my phone again! Turns out that we just, once again, have no Internet speed at our house.

The insurance adjuster came today, and offered me 1/2 a roof. I am depressed and angry. I have had homeowners insurance since 1989, and had ONE claim. How am I supposed to replace 1/2 of my roof???

Tootsie got to do senior pictures this morning with the DGD of a friend farm dance. We had a good time, and the photos are adorable!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Vicki, so glad to hear that!
> 
> I am not going to be around here much.....the new tablet is not much fun to type on, and it is quite slow, with an unreliable connection. I type stuff, then it will not send it or it looks like it sent, but it doesnt show on the thread.
> 
> A new ipad is not exactly affordable, and i refuse to do their payment scam...so i am just sol....i need a laptop, so after I get the roof done, maybe I can do that....
> 
> PM me if you need me, hahaha!!!


Nooooooooo! Don't leave us! Leave ATT...


----------



## AnitaAnne

VickiRose said:


> Good news for the FIL, they scoped him last night and it turns out to be just a stomach ulcer that bled. Might even send him home today. Which is good, if slightly annoying because it means DH will need his ute/truck to go get him, so I can't go get the trailer :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Frosty morning here today. Here is a pic of Rose and Boston having breakfast. As you can see, one of the cows has stolen Rose's feed. She is far too much of a push over. I'd been wondering why this cow is so glossy and shiny...
> View attachment 813897


Wonderful news on your FIL! 

Now, that pony-feed-stealing-glossy cow has got to be relocated! Poor Rose, no wonder she gets cranky...she is HANGRY :twisted:


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: beach pictures are so wonderful! Good to hear you and your DH got some well deserved R&R. 

I can almost imagine those are my toes down there...ahh


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chick update! The first egg was not blue; it was green! Wednesday morning I found three eggs; one green, one blue, and one brown!! 

So exciting!!

I showed pictures to my barn buddies and they were grossed out by the colored eggs :biggrin: They were really grossed out when I said we plan to eat them :rofl:

Where do they think eggs come from? :icon_rolleyes: 

Every day or two they throw the duck eggs into the pond! I wish I was there more frequently I would be collecting those eggs :wink:

Dreamer is mostly recovered, only small amount of swelling on the very front of his fetlock. It is not hot and he is not favoring it, so I put him back out in the pasture yesterday morning. 

Rode Chivas for a short time last night, he is better but still a little sore on that right hind. Sometimes gives on it, but not always. I do believe it is the white line causing the problem. Not sure if I am hurting or helping by riding him, but only way I can tell if he is off is to ride him gaiting. Walking he is sound and has been sound...so :confused_color:

Now, how to get that dang white line cleared up??? Been treating it at least twice a week with Absorbine. Dreamer's is all cleared up, but Chivas has a couple of spots that are being stubborn, and Sassy has it the worst. Was hoping to be able to start riding her this spring, but don't want to until her feet are better. 

Also started them all on a Biotin supplement to encourage hoof growth.


----------



## greentree

I am not leaving.... And att is my only available monopoly!!!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Chick update! The first egg was not blue; it was green! Wednesday morning I found three eggs; one green, one blue, and one brown!!
> 
> So exciting!!
> 
> I showed pictures to my barn buddies and they were grossed out by the colored eggs :biggrin: They were really grossed out when I said we plan to eat them :rofl:
> 
> Where do they think eggs come from? :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Every day or two they throw the duck eggs into the pond! I wish I was there more frequently I would be collecting those eggs :wink:
> 
> Dreamer is mostly recovered, only small amount of swelling on the very front of his fetlock. It is not hot and he is not favoring it, so I put him back out in the pasture yesterday morning.
> 
> Rode Chivas for a short time last night, he is better but still a little sore on that right hind. Sometimes gives on it, but not always. I do believe it is the white line causing the problem. Not sure if I am hurting or helping by riding him, but only way I can tell if he is off is to ride him gaiting. Walking he is sound and has been sound...so :confused_color:
> 
> Now, how to get that dang white line cleared up??? Been treating it at least twice a week with Absorbine. Dreamer's is all cleared up, but Chivas has a couple of spots that are being stubborn, and Sassy has it the worst. Was hoping to be able to start riding her this spring, but don't want to until her feet are better.
> 
> Also started them all on a Biotin supplement to encourage hoof growth.


AA - Glad Dreamer is getting better. 


Whiteline is so hard to get rid of. Poor Chivas.


----------



## Celeste

I love my blue and green eggs! Easter eggs all year long. Who wants boring white eggs? They are the same in the inside anyway.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I love my blue and green eggs! Easter eggs all year long. Who wants boring white eggs? They are the same in the inside anyway.


Exactly! Easter eggs without the mess all year long :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Was pouring down rain again tonight with impressive lightening. Same in the forecast for tomorrow. Maybe the weekend will be nice...

We need the rain, so it is good but hoping we get a break for a few days. There is room for me to put 100 bales in the loft at the barn. So going to be looking out for some good hay. 

Just a few minor problems with that set-up. 
1) the roof leaks so I will need to buy a really big tarp 
2) I don't like heights 
3) I have difficulty climbing up ladders 
4) will have to find someone willing to put the hay up there


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> I love my blue and green eggs! Easter eggs all year long. Who wants boring white eggs? They are the same in the inside anyway.


No, the colorful ones taste sooooo mich better than the store bought ones! That is probably true for white ones as well :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

Going crazy here :icon_rolleyes:

My grant funding ends July 31, and we close on the house July 28....

Didn't really plan very well... :wink:

My pony is currently perpetually hungry :icon_rolleyes: Poor girl has to graze all day and really _needs_ more grain :wink: or at least she thinks so! 

Have a good day!


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> Was pouring down rain again tonight with impressive lightening. Same in the forecast for tomorrow. Maybe the weekend will be nice...
> 
> We need the rain, so it is good but hoping we get a break for a few days. There is room for me to put 100 bales in the loft at the barn. So going to be looking out for some good hay.
> 
> Just1 a few minor problems with that set-up.
> 1) the roof leaks so I will need to buy a really big tarp
> 2) I don't like heights
> 3) I have difficulty climbing up ladders
> 4) will have to find someone willing to put the hay up there


Want me to send Levi???????


----------



## frlsgirl

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I've been crazy busy pulling double and triple duty at work while others are out of the office. I'm also planning my husband's 40th surprise birthday party; he did such a great job with mine that I need his to be just as good or better. Still haven't decided on property yet; can't start building until we make a decision; hoping to see some more property over the weekend. We had a crazy storm move through Tulsa yesterday afternoon; there are still 100k people without power; no damage at home and only water damage at work. With all that going on, I still managed to squeeze in a couple of rides on Ana. She is doing well although the storms always rattle her nerves and make her extra spooky, so I'm curious to see how she's doing when I go see her after work today.

I'll have to catch up with everyone next week when we are fully staffed again.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## SwissMiss

Sometimes I wonder about myself :icon_rolleyes:

I am running on waaaaay too much caffeine (even for my standards) and barely any sleep... And have finally a weekend off. What do I do? Get up at the crack of dawn to get a trail ride in before it is getting too hot!

It was wonderful :cowboy: We were at the trail head shortly after 7 and it was still sort-of coolish in the woods and hardly any bugs. 
Due to the heat and the out of shape horse of my riding buddy we mainly walked... Very relaxing and therapeutic for me 

And my pony starts to learn that leg cues could mean something else than "speed up". Very proud of her


----------



## greentree

Swiss, that sounds lovely! Do you ride in pine tree forest? There is an endurance ride in S. MS in October, and on the map, it looks like it is in DH's uncle's backyard!! Always a lot of stuff going on in KY in October, though, so I don't know if it makes sense to drive 11 hours down there?!?!

I got motivated yesterday and really cleaned stalls. I wanted to ride Lucy, but it got too hot, and I was not wearing breeches.....DH had been chainsawing the downed tree, and he was soaked, so we sat on shavings bales and played with Elwood to cool off, then went up and got in the pool.

We were energized enough after swimming to load the bikes up and go down to Nash vegas. That Shelby Bottoms Nature Center just draws me in!
It was so pleasantly cool in the shade. We did the trail down the river, then looped around the ball fields and a gorgeous lake that is up there. Got our 12 miles in, and headed home to dance!


Mary had come over for a bit, long enough to help with one stall, and they have decided to move. I cannot blame them. Their house is on an island when it rains a lot, and they cannot get out without a boat. I would be stuck with that house forever......with my luck. I will miss Mary, and her DF's fireworks for holidays....Good thing that I got Lucy going well by herself!!!

Have a good Sunday, everyone!


----------



## SwissMiss

Greentree, it is a mixed forest (does that make sense?), with plenty of underbrush. We are basically riding in the woods alongside the Natchez Trace Parkway... I really have to bring my camera one day and take some pictures with ears :wink:

Where is the endurance ride? It would be fun to go and watch for a bit...

And I admit, I laughed way too hard last night about Raya: when I brought her back to the pasture, the old TB gelding approached her and tried to nudge her butt... You should have seen the mare glare he earned for that :rofl: He immediatly backed off very carefully... Poor guy, he just wanted to be nice...

Have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## greentree

Mixed forest makes perfect sense! Please, take some pictures for us!!

The ride is down in Wiggins, so a little south of Hattiesburg, about 30 miles north of the coast, if my memory serves me(not, lol)....in the Desoto forest.

Poor gelding! I bet he is glad he backed off from the STARE!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Swiss*: Good you got a nice ride in! Sounds like a lovely time and yes, need pictures!! 

*Fearless*: hopefully you can take a break when everyone returns! Sounds like Ana is doing much better now. 

Oh to be 40 again, or 30, or heck back to the 20's  

Hope he has a wonderful birthday! 

*Greentree*: Not surprising that Mary's family doesn't want to live surrounded by a moat. Was that house built in a ditch? Folks down the road did that but put in a lot of fill dirt so now their neighbor can't get out of their yard. Jeez. 

You make me tired with all this bike riding :wink:

I had a good ride on Chivas last night before the storms came. He is still NQR but much better. He came galloping across the pasture to me, so figured he could do some work. 

The young TB gelding moved up to PA today, his owner got a transfer so she could be closer to family. She is from Ohio. He was a sweet horse, but not pasture savvy at all so had to be turned out at night by himself. 

I have been getting an egg or two every other day. The olive green ones are nearly every day, but the brown only every other day or so. Haven't seen a second blue one yet

I saw Rose on Fluffy's back this morning...I hope she isn't a he...but Rose does have the biggest comb and waddle 

Here's a little video of the first few eggs. The two smallest ones were first last Sunday.


----------



## greentree

Do you have a picture of Rose? Those eggs are beautiful! My hens are on strike....I am only getting 2 eggs a day. They may be moulting....there are a lot of loose feathers in the coop. I have gotten 2 pullet eggs, but no repeat laying.

I am going out to ride Lucy.....anything to keep from lifting logs!!!!


----------



## VickiRose

The eggs look gorgeous, love the colours! G,ad you got a ride in.

GreenTree, you put me to shame with how much you get done in a day. Wish I had your energy!

Swiss, love the stories about Raya. I bet she has a ferocious mare glare!

Frlsgirl, good luck with the party planning.

I picked up the trailer yesterday, yay me! It was pouring rain, in fact we have had over five inches of rain in the last four days. Whole place is water logged. Will put some pics up later.


----------



## SwissMiss

Vicki, glad you got the trailer, but yikes about the rain!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickieRose*: Congratulations on getting the trailer!! How exciting to have a way to transport the horses. Would love to see a picture too. 

Good job not getting the trailer stuck too! Not fun trying to get a trailer unstuck. 

*Greentree*: how long does it take to ride 12 miles on a bike? 

Don't have a recent picture of Rose right now, but will get one in a day or two. 

Rode Chivas again tonight, he acted better but was too tired to do much. The humidity is horrible. Was still over 90 degrees when I left at 745pm.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Where has *Phantom* been? 

Where has *Jan* been? 

*TWalker*? Have you had surgery jet? 

What about *Ellen, Happy & Blue*? 

*Celeste*? If Rose is a he instead of a she will need a new home, hint hint :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

Had very effective help tonight at the barn :wink:

Emptied and scrubbed the big water trough in the pasture and 3 of the horses had virtually their noses over my shoulder the whole time :icon_rolleyes: Very helpful. So I aimed the water hose at one of them, fully expecting that horse to move away... Well, it IS hot and humid, so instead of moving away, the horse leaned into the water from the hose and visibly enjoyed it :icon_rolleyes: So I washed 3 horses and a water trough in one go :dance-smiley05: Is that conidered multitasking? :wink:

My pony, who I stuck in a stall for feeding, was glaring at us over the door. Even if there is food around, I am NOT allowed to give some attention to another horse :rofl:


----------



## greentree

I am worried about @CitySlicker....HP and twalker were supposed to have surgery...hopefully everything is ok!!! 
PH was in VT this weekend, I believe.....

Swiss, that is really getting the work done efficiently!!! 

AA, a 12 mile ride takes about an hour, if the terrain is flat. Our preferred pace is about 15 miles per hour, but this trail is a little crowded for that! When we upgraded the bikes, we got good, fast(for what they are) ones. In fact, i went from the backyard shetland pony bike to the OTTB bike.

I did not even get Lucy in yesterday....the sweet neighbors came over to help with the tree!!! I could not exactly not help.....DH dumped the big peices over at Mary's, since they heat the house with a wood stove, and we piled the brushey limbs in front of the barn and ATTEMPTED to burn them. So, I have a huge pile of limbs right in front of the barn! But, my horse trailer is FREE!!!


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> I am worried about @*CitySlicker*....HP and twalker were supposed to have surgery...hopefully everything is ok!!!
> PH was in VT this weekend, I believe.....
> 
> Swiss, that is really getting the work done efficiently!!!
> 
> AA, a 12 mile ride takes about an hour, if the terrain is flat. Our preferred pace is about 15 miles per hour, but this trail is a little crowded for that! When we upgraded the bikes, we got good, fast(for what they are) ones. In fact, i went from the backyard shetland pony bike to the OTTB bike.
> 
> I did not even get Lucy in yesterday....the sweet neighbors came over to help with the tree!!! I could not exactly not help.....DH dumped the big peices over at Mary's, since they heat the house with a wood stove, and we piled the brushey limbs in front of the barn and ATTEMPTED to burn them. So, I have a huge pile of limbs right in front of the barn! But, my horse trailer is FREE!!!


Hi Greentree - My surgery isn't till August 10th. 
I will have to read back about the tree. I just got on to start to catch up. Hope all is OK.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Where has *Phantom* been?
> 
> Where has *Jan* been?
> 
> *TWalker*? Have you had surgery jet?
> 
> What about *Ellen, Happy & Blue*?
> 
> *Celeste*? If Rose is a he instead of a she will need a new home, hint hint :wink:



AA - August 10th is the date I have surgery. This waiting is killing me. Can't wait to get it over with.


----------



## greentree

Twalker, see, if AA and I had operated on you, you would be DONE!!!! Bwahaha! She IS a nurse.....and I know which part is your shoulder...it would turn out just fine...lol. Sorry it is not over...

The tree ( not even the tree, but an 18" limd OFF the tree) fell in the storm on July 6. It JUST grazed the carriage shed, and landed where my trailer had been parked on the WEEK BEFORE.....but DH had moved the hay cutter that was behind it, so on July 4, after we got back from the farrier, he pushed it further back!!!!!

THIS is hilarious....if anybody believes the phone monopoly is honest...LOL. 

In the first 6 days of this month, since signing up for the unlimited plan, DH has watched videos constantly. I have watched every video that I have come across on HF, plus a few linedancing videos. Before, if i watched ONE video in a month, it sent me over data.

Know how much data we have used in this 6 days??? 3.4 gigs. That rate of usage would have EASILY fit in our on our 15 gig plan, conserving a little. 

Creeps.


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Twalker, see, if AA and I had operated on you, you would be DONE!!!! Bwahaha! She IS a nurse.....and I know which part is your shoulder...it would turn out just fine...lol. Sorry it is not over...
> 
> The tree ( not even the tree, but an 18" limd OFF the tree) fell in the storm on July 6. It JUST grazed the carriage shed, and landed where my trailer had been parked on the WEEK BEFORE.....but DH had moved the hay cutter that was behind it, so on July 4, after we got back from the farrier, he pushed it further back!!!!!
> 
> THIS is hilarious....if anybody believes the phone monopoly is honest...LOL.
> 
> In the first 6 days of this month, since signing up for the unlimited plan, DH has watched videos constantly. I have watched every video that I have come across on HF, plus a few linedancing videos. Before, if i watched ONE video in a month, it sent me over data.
> 
> Know how much data we have used in this 6 days??? 3.4 gigs. That rate of usage would have EASILY fit in our on our 15 gig plan, conserving a little.
> 
> Creeps.


GreenTree _ Hah! If you and AA would charge less and guarantee that I will be able to ride again without pain....and do it like today, it sounds like a good deal. :icon_rolleyes:


Very lucky that your trailer wasn't where the limb fell. We have had a few storms here. Lots of water, flooding in places. Its raining again today.


----------



## Twalker

*Happy Dance on Saturday*

I got to teach a riding class to a little girl Saturday. The best thing was the lesson I taught was on Lady. I so enjoyed it. The little girl was so cute. I loved her nickname. Roo. The BO said she could use my help this coming Saturday also. Going to take advantage of every minute I can get with Lady because after the 10 August I won't be doing much of anything. :sad:


----------



## greentree

Oh, that is so sweet! I am happy that you are teaching andgetting to spsnd time with Lady! Maybe a new career for you! And, you can teach with your arm in the sling....especially if AA and I do the surgery! We'll get Celeste to help....she's a vet. It will be less expensive alright.....


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Oh, that is so sweet! I am happy that you are teaching andgetting to spsnd time with Lady! Maybe a new career for you! And, you can teach with your arm in the sling....especially if AA and I do the surgery! We'll get Celeste to help....she's a vet. It will be less expensive alright.....


 
I will jump in as well and help with the surgery  Even though my specialty is vasculature and not joints, but as a team we should be able to get that shoulder fixed 


*greentree*, just saw an adorable Black Forest x Arabian filly advertised on fb... Want one more???


----------



## Eole

TW, my specialty is ER. If it is broken and/or dislocated, bring it to me.  And palliative care. Oh my, you don't need that... not yet. 

HP has her surgery tomorrow. Send good vibes her way then.

*Vicki*, the horse/shiny cow picture was hilarious. Congratulation on the new-to-you trailer.

*AA* glad you finally can ride. Did Dram find a permanent home? I'm sorry if I missed that info. Love the colorful eggs, so cool! You've planted a seed when I said I always wanted chicken. It's always been "eventually I will". But why not sooner than later? I found a good spot for the chicken coop... Winter and predators are the main challenges.

*Swiss*, I saw that cute black forest/arab filly too. My niece came Friday and and her favorite chore is cleaning the paddock, just to be surrounded by "helping" horses. Raya has a powerful mare-glare, doesn't she? 

*Greentree*, what bike do you have? Road, mountain or hybrid? I'm happy with my little mountain bike and had a ride this week end.

*frls*, glad Ana is getting better. How is the property hunt going?

I rode Buttercup a few time, weather permitting, during my week off. Back to work tomorrow.

Vet was here for 2 hours today to evaluate Alizé. News are not good.
She likely has Cushing or another metabolic disease. We started her on meds already, while waiting for blood test results.

Then, she has chronic multi-joints degenerative disease of both hinds and was dead lame both sides on all four joints (hocks and pasterns) after flexion tests. Vet said she is stoic and doesn't show it, but is in a lot of pain. We'll start anti-inflammatories and regular injections for a while (glucosamine IM). We can hope to keep her pain-free and slow the process, but it won't get better. Mild exercise, but no more. Officially retired as of today.:frown: I feel awful knowing she was in pain and gave everything I asked anyway. I feel sad as we have shared so many adventures and I'm not sure she'll be happy being a pasture pet. I need to find her a job. Especially that she's young so has likely many years ahead.

If anyone has miracle stories to share, I need positive input because the vet didn't offer much hope of getting her back to her athletic potential.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: I am so jealous of your many-colored eggs. We are stuck with store eggs. The girls must be so big now. Sorry to hear the white line is being stubborn. Hopefully you just need to keep doing what you are doing a bit longer and it will give up.

*SM*: meanie, starving that lovely yellow mare! :wink: good luck on grants and houses!! your trail ride sounded good but was pic deficient!

*fg*: hope you are getting paid overtime for all the extra work. keep looking for that property that speaks to you - it will be worth the wait.

*green*: you are always so busy! hope your internet is figured out.

*Vicki*: glad to hear about the trailer but hope the weather gives you a break before you are boating.

*Twalker*: teaching that lesson sounds like great fun. and I agree you don't need two arms to teach.

*Eole*: I am so sorry to hear about Alize. I will cross my fingers her bloodwork comes back as something metabolic that can be regulated with medication. I had a tech co-worker with the human version of PPID (who knew there was such a thing?) who said her life was transformed when she got on meds and got regulated. She went from feeling like she lived in sludge with ground glass in her knees (her description) to being able to work a 12 hour ER shift without batting an eye. Perhaps horses can suffer similarly with screwed up metabolics.. meaning Alize may have the same type of turn around. 



Green was right: DH and I went up to Vermont for a ride this weekend. We got back late last night and I have been crazy busy so far today. It decided to storm so I had to come hide inside. Gave me a minute to catch up here though. I hope to get the ride story from this weekend done tonight.


----------



## greentree

SwissMiss said:


> I will jump in as well and help with the surgery  Even though my specialty is vasculature and not joints, but as a team we should be able to get that shoulder fixed
> 
> 
> *greentree*, just saw an adorable Black Forest x Arabian filly advertised on fb... Want one more???


Can you send me a link?? I am just nosey!


----------



## greentree

Eole, arrgh! That is disappointing to hear about Alize. Just horrible. These horses are trying to break our hearts.
My bike is a "comfort bike", lol. It has upright handle bars, but has road gears and tires. DH has the same bike with discbrakes and front suspension, with a smidge more tire grip. 

Ph, hope you had a great trip! Looking forward to the story!


----------



## AnitaAnne

happy to see many folks posting today! 

*Eole*: oh so sorry to hear the news on Alize. She has long been a favorite of mine for her fabulous model looks, super attitude and warm heart. Going to pray for a miracle. Hoping *Phantom's* info will help. What about joint supplements? May make her more comfortable if nothing else. 

Get the chickens, they are really fun and not too much work  Just make sure you have a coop big enough that you can put a heat lamp in it. Like a shed is perfect. I like my coop but wish it was a walk-in model. 

Dram was rehomed May 15th or so, shortly after we moved to the boarder barn. This girl had fallen in love with him when he was there before, so I gave him to her. 

*Phantom*: Welcome home, can't wait to hear about your ride

*Greentree*: So, you think that just because you were using well under the allowed data that the phone company was going to let you get away with that? :icon_rolleyes: No, of course not. They have all kinds of tricks to get you to sign up for the unlimited plan. 

What luck the trailer moved before the branch could get it!! Weird how life works sometimes. 

*TWalker*: What fun giving a lesson on Lady! She must have been thrilled to see you again. 

Ok, so about this surgery GT has planned for you; seems like there are enough volunteers but we probably need to get clear just what is needed here. First question; do you need that arm? :think:

*Swiss*: what exactly do you do with the vascular?


----------



## greentree

I thought the imogees or whatever they are called were just gone off of my ipad, but i dont have them on this tablet, either....hmmmm.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> *TWalker*: What fun giving a lesson on Lady! She must have been thrilled to see you again.
> 
> Ok, so about this surgery GT has planned for you; seems like there are enough volunteers but we probably need to get clear just what is needed here. First question; do you need that arm? :think:
> 
> AA - Yes I need that arm. I'd be lost without it. My DH would be too for he would have to wait on me hand and foot hah. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> I will jump in as well and help with the surgery  Even though my specialty is vasculature and not joints, but as a team we should be able to get that shoulder fixed
> 
> 
> *greentree*, just saw an adorable Black Forest x Arabian filly advertised on fb... Want one more???


OK everyone jump in and make my arm bionic. :wink:


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> TW, my specialty is ER. If it is broken and/or dislocated, bring it to me.  And palliative care. Oh my, you don't need that... not yet.
> 
> HP has her surgery tomorrow. Send good vibes her way then.
> 
> *Vicki*, the horse/shiny cow picture was hilarious. Congratulation on the new-to-you trailer.
> 
> *AA* glad you finally can ride. Did Dram find a permanent home? I'm sorry if I missed that info. Love the colorful eggs, so cool! You've planted a seed when I said I always wanted chicken. It's always been "eventually I will". But why not sooner than later? I found a good spot for the chicken coop... Winter and predators are the main challenges.
> 
> *Swiss*, I saw that cute black forest/arab filly too. My niece came Friday and and her favorite chore is cleaning the paddock, just to be surrounded by "helping" horses. Raya has a powerful mare-glare, doesn't she?
> 
> *Greentree*, what bike do you have? Road, mountain or hybrid? I'm happy with my little mountain bike and had a ride this week end.
> 
> *frls*, glad Ana is getting better. How is the property hunt going?
> 
> I rode Buttercup a few time, weather permitting, during my week off. Back to work tomorrow.
> 
> Vet was here for 2 hours today to evaluate Alizé. News are not good.
> She likely has Cushing or another metabolic disease. We started her on meds already, while waiting for blood test results.
> 
> Then, she has chronic multi-joints degenerative disease of both hinds and was dead lame both sides on all four joints (hocks and pasterns) after flexion tests. Vet said she is stoic and doesn't show it, but is in a lot of pain. We'll start anti-inflammatories and regular injections for a while (glucosamine IM). We can hope to keep her pain-free and slow the process, but it won't get better. Mild exercise, but no more. Officially retired as of today.:frown: I feel awful knowing she was in pain and gave everything I asked anyway. I feel sad as we have shared so many adventures and I'm not sure she'll be happy being a pasture pet. I need to find her a job. Especially that she's young so has likely many years ahead.
> 
> If anyone has miracle stories to share, I need positive input because the vet didn't offer much hope of getting her back to her athletic potential.


Eole - So sorry to hear the news about Alize. Hope the meds will keep her comfortable and happy.


----------



## frlsgirl

Eole said:


> Vet was here for 2 hours today to evaluate Alizé. News are not good.
> She likely has Cushing or another metabolic disease. We started her on meds already, while waiting for blood test results.
> 
> Then, she has chronic multi-joints degenerative disease of both hinds and was dead lame both sides on all four joints (hocks and pasterns) after flexion tests. Vet said she is stoic and doesn't show it, but is in a lot of pain. We'll start anti-inflammatories and regular injections for a while (glucosamine IM). We can hope to keep her pain-free and slow the process, but it won't get better. Mild exercise, but no more. Officially retired as of today.:frown: I feel awful knowing she was in pain and gave everything I asked anyway. I feel sad as we have shared so many adventures and I'm not sure she'll be happy being a pasture pet. I need to find her a job. Especially that she's young so has likely many years ahead.
> 
> If anyone has miracle stories to share, I need positive input because the vet didn't offer much hope of getting her back to her athletic potential.


Ana apparently has arthritis in both hocks and stifles and is only 8; the injections combined with chiro, a refitted saddle, shorter girth and different bit seem to work so far; but she still takes strange steps sometimes; she doesn't lift her toe high enough so then it collapses under her; freaks me out every time it happens. She doesn't appear to be in pain anymore though; she moves pretty effortlessly. I asked my vet if I should retire Ana and she laughed and said it's way too soon for that and that most sport horses need maintenance sooner or later. So I'm not sure what to believe; obviously vets make money with joint injections but on the other hand Ana is so young still that it's just too soon to retire her. 

I guess everyone has to decide for themselves if it's worth it to invest in maintenance for your horse; the barn manager tried to talk me out of it and said it's only worth for horses that win every class. That might be true for her because she has so many horses that it's easy to just retire one of them; but Ana is my only horse for now and she is so full of life and definitely wants a job.

So long story short, if you can afford the maintenance and you find that your horse is perfectly happy and moving well with it, then why not? Especially, if there is a good chance that your horse will be happy and capable to perform whatever job you have in mind for her.

At my previous barn, probably 80% of the show horses were on some sort of maintenance.


----------



## frlsgirl

Eole said:


> *frls*, glad Ana is getting better. How is the property hunt going?


It's ugh! I feel like someone threw 10 tennis balls out in front of me and I'm supposed to pick one and chase it but I can't decide so I'm just sitting here watching the balls bounce down the hallway. 

It just seems impossible to find a property that checks all the boxes; affordable, not in a flood plain, within a reasonable driving distance from the city, with nice views or at least not crappy views, located off of a decent road so that I won't have any trouble pulling a trailer, with nice neighbors, or at least not crazy neighbors....


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> TW, my specialty is ER. If it is broken and/or dislocated, bring it to me.  And palliative care. Oh my, you don't need that... not yet.


So if she falls of the horse and breaks it, then she can avoid surgery?


----------



## Celeste

@Eole -- I am really sorry that Alize is having so much trouble.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Took a little video of the chicks tonight so all the experts can give me some advice on Rose. 

Rose is the light colored Golden Girl mostly in the far corner. She is not as friendly as some of the other ones and keeps her distance. 

To compare, Dorothy is much closer to the camera and has a smaller comb and waddle. She is the one that is on the ladder near the end. Blanche is the one under the coop. She has two crooked toes and the smallest comb and waddle. She is also the most friendly! 

The one squawking loudly at the end is one of the Ameraucana with ear tuffs, Arrow. She always was feisty! Fluffy is the white one, Bitsy is the one that is golden in the front, and Mohawk is the one without ear tuffs. None of the Ameraucanas have big combs or waddles. Not sure if they will grow any...

So what do you think of Rose *Greetree*? Hen or Roo?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eggs are getting bigger too! This is the first weeks worth of eggs, 12 counting the two from today. 

Pulled out the first one from the bottom to compare to todays eggs on top. Eggs look full size to me now...time to eat them :thumbsup:


----------



## greentree

Ok, AA....you have a hermaphrodite chicken.....from thehead, it is a roo, but there are no rooster feathers on its tail.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> Ok, AA....you have a hermaphrodite chicken.....from thehead, it is a roo, but there are no rooster feathers on its tail.....


Shiitake!


----------



## VickiRose

Oh dear AA, I think Rose might be a rooster. Tail feathers take a while, but that head looks all rooster to me. 

Eole, I hope for the best with Alize. She sounds very young to be having so much trouble.

Frlsgirl I had no idea Ana had some joint issues, hope she stays fit and well too.

TWalker, once the others have operated, I can help with occupational therapy (my old profession) Just not sure what they'll leave you to work with.... 

Apologies if I make no sense. Had a long day at work. Employees sick or on annual leave or unable to get child minders. Meant I left home at 5.30am and got home at 6.30pm. And I ran the whole shop on my own for most of the day. Thankfully it was a quiet day!


----------



## frlsgirl

@AnitaAnne

Wait, don't the hens need to sit on them in order for them to grow? If you crack them too late will you get an actual chick?:confused_color:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: oh oh.. from a rose to a roo.. no wonder he has been trying to keep away and stay under the radar - he doesn't want to lose his harem!

*Vicki*: hope your coworkers return! sounds exhausting to be running the place alone.

*fg*: yes, if you do not eat a fertilized egg soon enough, when you crack it you get an embryo. i can clearly remember that happening to my great aunt as she cooked us breakfast one morning when I got to visit her on a farm she was farm sitting for the weekend. oops! :neutral:


Yesterday I spent most of the day cleaning and drying stuff from the weekend. (I finally got the ride story posted here.) I didn't hesitate though when Gina called and asked if I wanted to ride mid-morning. We got in a nice relaxing ride and got home at lunchtime before the heat really cranked up. The forecast storms were rolling in sooner than predicted, so I had to rush home to pull stuff off the line before it was all soaked again!





























The storm didn't do anything to break the heat or cut the humidity. I spent the afternoon finishing the cleaning and trying not to fall over. I bet I sweat off 5 lbs. Yuck.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> @AnitaAnne
> 
> Wait, don't the hens need to sit on them in order for them to grow? If you crack them too late will you get an actual chick?:confused_color:


Only if they are fertilized. That is why I got all females...or so I thought :sad:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Rose the Roo...dang. All of you seem to agree that she is a he. Seems to be getting more and more aggressive at the treat bowl. Every morning they get a bowl full of their laying crumbles mixed with a grain/mealworm treat. They love it but Rose has been pecking at the others trying to hog most of it for herself. 

I looked on a hatchery website and Rose is a dead ringer for a Buff Orpington rooster (minus the tail) :icon_rolleyes:

There has been no crowing in the morning, just that darn Mohawk squawking all that time. Hope she doesn't turn into a he too :x


----------



## greentree

I will trade you a pullet for him, if we can meet up. Is there somewhere between us that we could ride???

I got 4 horses worked today!!!! Mary came over, she rode Gavotte, and I rode Lucy. Lucy gets more and more pleasant to ride....today's lesson was riding with a border collie...one that is never still, pants the entire time, and moves so fast through the woods that she may come out anywhere, at anytime. She was totally cool with the whole thing!

We then took Sissy and JR out, and had a wonderful ride through the woods. It was getting hot, and we had worked horses a total of 3 hours, so we quit with them.


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> I will trade you a pullet for him, if we can meet up. Is there somewhere between us that we could ride???


Absolutely! We can ride at your place :wink: No exchange needed for any chicks leaving my place; honestly I think I have too many! 

I do believe *Celeste* _wanted_ a rooster though... 

With my luck I'd give away the only hens that are laying :icon_rolleyes:



greentree said:


> I got 4 horses worked today!!!! Mary came over, she rode Gavotte, and I rode Lucy. Lucy gets more and more pleasant to ride....today's lesson was riding with a border collie...one that is never still, pants the entire time, and moves so fast through the woods that she may come out anywhere, at anytime. She was totally cool with the whole thing!
> 
> We then took Sissy and JR out, and had a wonderful ride through the woods. It was getting hot, and we had worked horses a total of 3 hours, so we quit with them.


I am once more astounded by your energy! It has been in the upper 90's since about 10 am today and I just can't work outside yet. 

The daily thunder is rumbling so we should get more rain. I am thrilled about this daily watering because I think it will give us a nice hay crop. 

Will be heading out to ride in about an hour. It's just so hot, can't imagine what August will be like :sad:


----------



## frlsgirl

greentree said:


> I got 4 horses worked today!!!!


:bowwdown: At the most, I've worked/ridden two horses in a day and then I needed Advil and Starbucks to get me through the rest of the day.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne If Greentree wants the rooster, by all means let her have it. I have had to stop letting my chickens free-range and they are already crowded.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Eole, sad to hear about Alize... But you never know, she may improve a good deal with treatment! Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive outcome!
@phantom, whenever you post pictures from your rides, I seriously want to come and visit! But seeing those hills I think my pony is too much out of shape for them :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne If Greentree wants the rooster, by all means let her have it. I have had to stop letting my chickens free-range and they are already crowded.


What happened? Did someone want to use the jeep?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday was a busy day for me. Started the day with a trip to the chiropractor, who amazingly did not lecture me on being a hot mess. Guess I need to crew more often?! Then, I got Phin out for his test ride post-antibiotics. While I was gone, our hay got cut for the second time:










The rest of the tale can be found in my journal.


On my way home, I bumped into Gina. She asked if I was around and interested in riding with her too. Hmm.. finish cleaning stuff or go ride again. Needless to say, go ride again won!!

Gina took us out to some new-to-me trails. She hadn't been on those trails in a while either, which made for some ducking and crashing around in the bushes to get around downed trees. :wink:

The trails I am familiar with are the ones on the hills in the distance:










This guy's bright orange legs caught my eye. Glad we didn't step on him:










We were having a great time and were about 7 miles out when Amish took a funny step and was suddenly shoeless. Ugh! The trails we had come out on were horrible and rocky and Gina didn't have a boot to use as a spare. I didn't want to tear his foot up walking home over that [email protected], so I called my wonderful DH to come get us with the trailer.

By dumb luck, we were right beside an expanding housing development, so were able to get up onto the pavement and walk to meet DH that way.




















Never a dull minute! Less than ideal for the ride to end that way, but I got more trails added to my collection.


----------



## Twalker

Celeste said:


> So if she falls of the horse and breaks it, then she can avoid surgery?




LOL! Love you guys.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: I am really glad you didn't crunch the turtle...I have a fondness for those. My first pet when I was very young was a turtle. Then one day he was gone and my parents claimed they had brought him to a farm to live in a pond as nature intended. Turned out the "pond" was on their friends stove :evil: 

Maybe that is why I have a hard time trusting others to take care of my pets...

But tell us about Amish; you know I do love a red horse! Every time you ride with Gina it seems to be on a different horse; does she have a lot or do they come and go?


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> tell us about Amish; you know I do love a red horse! Every time you ride with Gina it seems to be on a different horse; does she have a lot or do they come and go?


Gina currently has 4 horses, which she has had for a while. She had a few others in the past, but they have since passed on from old age (her ex husband runs a trail riding business, so she got the older guide horses once they'd retire). Recently, any time I ride with her I am riding Amish. She generally rides Giselle (pinto saddlebred mare). Amish is a teenage morgan/saddlebred gelding. He started his life as an amish cart horse, then the trail riding business picked him up. He was sold to someone as a trail horse after Gina left the buisness, but she recently found him for sale and bought him back. In theory, he is Keith's horse. :wink: Gina also has Gemma (rescue saddlebred who is not doing well) and Handsome, the newest saddlebred rescue gelding who she hasn't had much time to work with.


Today I got George out for the first time since his Lyme diagnosis! The full story is in my journal.

The power tower you can just see in the far distance is where I was with Amish yesterday! Didn't go that far today tho.










After the ride, I got some stuff done around here. Then I tortured (*cough*bathed*cough*) Mia:











It's a very hard life! :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Amish sounds like a sweetie! Very good of Gina to give these horses a happy home after their years of work.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I think it may be time to stop riding for a while. Heat index is climbing up to 115 this weekend. the horses come in drenched with sweat because there really is not much shade. 

Everyone got a hosing last night; long wait to use the hose. Wonder if there is a spot we can put a second one...will think on it.


----------



## SwissMiss

*phantom*, how horrible of you to torture that poor dog! :rofl:

The open spaces you have to ride look awesome! Ok, maybe not when it is over 90 degrees outside - then I prefer our wooded trails :wink:

*Anita*, I hear you about the heat and sweaty horses! Where I keep Raya, I am the only "boarder", so I normally have the place to myself in the evening, including the hose :wink: much to my horse's dismay :rofl:


----------



## greentree

Swiss, could you please send me a link to that 1\2 Arabian? I am not on FB.


----------



## phantomhorse13

115 is too hot for anything except maybe swimming in the ocean. it may even be too hot for that. ugh! hope the heat means you are getting some storms and rain.


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Swiss, could you please send me a link to that 1\2 Arabian? I am not on FB.


 @phantom ; @Eole and all other fb savvy peeps: how do I do that???
Apparently I am showing my age :icon_rolleyes: and my kiddos are too young to even know fb exists:rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> @*phantom* ; @*Eole* and all other fb savvy peeps: how do I do that???


I don't know that you can. What I saw was a post in a group, not a specific post on a person's page (which may be public, therefore viewable by non-fb users).


----------



## greentree

Which group? Maybe DH can look it up.....I mean he is ALWAYS showing ME stuff for sale!!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Which group? Maybe DH can look it up.....I mean he is ALWAYS showing ME stuff for sale!!!!


It's "Endurance Tack & Horse Swap"... there is quite a bunch of drool-worthy horses advertised there :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

Speaking of hosing off horses, I finally got Ana to go into the wash stall! In her defense, it is quite scary; dark and enclosed. 










I had the BO help me with training; basically we would walk towards the wash stall and and if she stopped and pulled back, then I would pull back with all my might; as soon as she relaxed, I relaxed. As she got braver and closer to it, she also got treats. BO got behind her with a Dressage Whip and encouraged her a little. Pretty soon she had walked in and out several times. Once I turned the water on she started freaking out again but BO said to just keep hosing her off; otherwise she will think that freaking out gets her out of things she doesn't want to do. We decided to not tie her as that just makes her panic worse. We also omitted washing her face as that is the most traumatizing part for her. After we finished, we walked her out and in a couple more times just to make sure that she would still be compliant, which she was.

Here she is after her bath looking mighty proud of herself for tackling her wash stall demons:










I still need to figure out what to do about her face; someone had suggested sponge baths; I will try that next time. But this is what happens when she sweats and I don't wash off her face: chunks of fur keep falling off of her face:










As hot as it is here, I really need to wash her off every day; even at 7pm it's still 92 Fahrenheit! So I keep going to the barn later and later, hoping to squeeze in one last ride before the BO shuts the gate. I'm so ready for fall...


----------



## greentree

If that wash rack has a drain in the middle, you KNOW a horse could fall in there and never be seen again, right???? 

Turns out there are a MILLION fb endurance and tack swaps.....oh well.

I rode Lucy this morning, and our lesson today was Turkedactles in the woods! When they take off in the woods, they sound like those big army helicopters.....she was really brave about it! 

I got back and rinsed her off, then rode Sissy. I did mostly arena work with her, working on her gaiting. I am trying to get her to stay smooth in the faster gait. I took a turn around the small pasture, and she voluntarily stopped at the salt block to get a lick!


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Turns out there are a MILLION fb endurance and tack swaps....


The way SM posted it is exactly the name of the group - there are certainly others if you search for just endurance or tack.


Today was another busy day. I started out helping MIL with the packing process (a month till moving.. eek!). Then it was time to come home and help with second cutting:



































180 bales!

We did not stack them yet, as our mow is full.. meaning they will go into the barn at the main farm. Seeing as the real feel was 102F, it was much better to just leave them in the wagons for now.


After the hay, I went over to spend the afternoon with Gina. Gemma had another colic episode last night and she wasn't really coming out of it. Gina made the decision to let her go. It was the best thing for the mare, but was certainly heart wrenching. Made me go home and hug all of mine. :sad:


----------



## SwissMiss

*Phantom*, sorry to hear about Gemma :sad: Sometimes letting them go is the only thing that is left... 
But I fully understand the urge to hug your own horses! When the mini died, Raya had to endure a hug as well...

That is an impressive amount of hay! But Yes, with the heat I would have left it there as well :wink:

Your note about packing and moving freaked me out a bit: we are closing on our house next week and didn't even tell the kiddos yet, let alone started to pack mg:

On another note, took the day off to spend it with DS before he starts school... And he had his first official riding lesson :loveshower:
This is the kid who was terrified of any animal except a cat just a year ago! He handled the pony like a pro and already asked if he could have another lesson Saturday :cowboy:
One happy mama!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Phantom*: the hay is just lovely! The dog video is so cute they are having a blast playing in that hay! 

Family farms are hard work but it is so good to see some surviving and thriving. 

So sorry for the loss of Gemma. She was fortunate to have Gina to care for her. 

Horse hugs are the best

*Greentree*: Great that you are getting all this riding in! But isn't it time you post some pictures of Miss Abby and Elwood???

Turkedactles:dance-smiley05::rofl:

*Swiss*: WooHoo! Your DS is riding and loving it!! Good luck with the closing, when do we see pictures?


----------



## greentree

Aww, PH, sorry to hear about Gemma.....give Gina a hug from me.

Swiss, that is so so neato ...your DS, another little George Morris!!! Did your DH roll his eyes???? Haha.
Thanks for the PM! I emailed them....hoping to see her pedigree.
The ad gave no clue to where she is located....but I think there are only 2 other stallions on this continent....

When do we get to see the new house??

AA, you are right...I do need to post some pictures of Abby and Elwood!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow @*phantomhorse13* ! Look at all that hay! And it's so green! All the hay around here is various shades of brown. Sorry to hear about your friend's horse. 

@*SwissMiss* Yay for your DS's successful first lesson; it's rare to see boys take riding lessons; it seems like only girls and women believe they need lessons; guys just get on and go. Is he riding Western or English?

Yes @*greentree* ! I didn't even consider that she could be afraid of the drain; as if the wet water, dark wash stall or black water snake aren't terrifying enough for her.

I'm so glad it's Friday because I'm EXHAUSTED! Spent 3 hours looking for land last night. Tomorrow is surprise birthday party for DH; his parents are driving up from the city today. There is still so much to do and all I want to do is go home and crash for a couple of hours. Haven't seen Ana since Wednesday, will try to sneak away for an hour tonight so that I can at least let her out of her stall for a little bit.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> The way SM posted it is exactly the name of the group - there are certainly others if you search for just endurance or tack.
> 
> 
> Today was another busy day. I started out helping MIL with the packing process (a month till moving.. eek!). Then it was time to come home and help with second cutting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/clQuwkt-u-w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180 bales!
> 
> We did not stack them yet, as our mow is full.. meaning they will go into the barn at the main farm. Seeing as the real feel was 102F, it was much better to just leave them in the wagons for now.
> 
> 
> After the hay, I went over to spend the afternoon with Gina. Gemma had another colic episode last night and she wasn't really coming out of it. Gina made the decision to let her go. It was the best thing for the mare, but was certainly heart wrenching. Made me go home and hug all of mine. :sad:



Aw, sorry to hear about Gemma. That is so sad. How old was she?


Great pics as usual. I would have died in that heat bailing hay.


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> @*SwissMiss* Yay for your DS's successful first lesson; it's rare to see boys take riding lessons; it seems like only girls and women believe they need lessons; guys just get on and go. Is he riding Western or English?



Lol. He is only 6, so he got started in a western saddle - just to have a horn to hold on... He is very cautious, so he would never just hop on and go. Was always like that (on playgrounds and such) and it's nice I don't have to worry... His little sister is another story! There is a reason I have so much grey hair :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Koolio

Hello! Catching up again. It sounds like everyone is hot! But good for a few days as heat = hay. . It's warm here too and the swaths are ready for the baler.
DS got home last night so in no longer home alone. I managed to stay out of trouble and ride every day ( sometimes twice). 
Himmy is doing awesome in dressage and coming along really well. I just love that little cheeky pants pony!! She is so smart and so much fun!
I've been alternating Koolio and Sam on the trails and schooling Koolio some too. He struggles to switch from relaxed trail riding to having to keep himself in a frame while schooling so I have to keep him together a little more on the trails. That's going to cut into my picture and licorice time!
Here are a few random pics from the trails...


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got George out this morning before it became too hot to live. The full story is in my journal.











I spent the rest of the day alternating between doing the outside work I needed to do (like mowing and weed eating) with laying on the tile floor inside and drinking huge amounts of fluids. It was mid-90s with a real feel in the 105-110F range. Again, I don't know how people in the South survive.

Tomorrow, Gina and I are taking the MIL to a craft fair. It's outside. The high temp is supposed to be 96F. I already don't want to go!!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> I spent the rest of the day alternating between doing the outside work I needed to do (like mowing and weed eating) with laying on the tile floor inside and drinking huge amounts of fluids. It was mid-90s with a real feel in the 105-110F range. Again, I don't know how people in the South survive.


Was thinking of you today, when I was mowing and had the impression I am going to melt sooner or later... I was at least smart enough to mow before heading to the barn to slap a fly mask and sunscreen on my spoiled pony - but on the way back it was already 94 with a real feel in the 110's...

Sometimes I question my decision of moving to MS :think:


----------



## Celeste

I am thinking that it is just as well that I had to work today................


----------



## greentree

We had a glorious day today!! 

Headed up to ride the bikes at Bernheim Forest. Just for horsey camper reference, it is right across the street from the Jim Beam distillery!!

I have been dying to go there, but not getting much excitement from the non- horticulturally inclined part of my family....it is an arboretum....it is beautiful beyond belief, to me. Part landscape, lots of natural forest, with some sculpture thrown, err, placed in. 

Got 12 miles of not so easy road riding in. We met the nicest couple in the visitors center.

Now, i am sitting on my front porch with a glass of red wine! Come on over!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> We had a glorious day today!!
> 
> Headed up to ride the bikes at Bernheim Forest. Just for horsey camper reference, it is right across the street from the Jim Beam distillery!!
> 
> I have been dying to go there, but not getting much excitement from the non- horticulturally inclined part of my family....it is an arboretum....it is beautiful beyond belief, to me. Part landscape, lots of natural forest, with some sculpture thrown, err, placed in.
> 
> Got 12 miles of not so easy road riding in. We met the nicest couple in the visitors center.
> 
> Now, i am sitting on my front porch with a glass of red wine! Come on over!


Am on my way :runninghorse2:

Oh wait, I will miss my ride tomorrow at the crack of dawn :sad:

Ok, will have to wait for horsey camp, then! The bike ride sounds great! Love a nice arboretum - must be genetic :wink: my das is a carpenter and he can spend a ridiculous time looking at trees.
And the distillery right there as well???? We will need a designated driver, lol


----------



## greentree

We don't go more than a few miles around here without a distillery, lol!!!

But if they would put horse trails around this place, they could seriously call it Va!halla! 

I hope everyone knows I can spell, but this "keyboard" is quite the joke, and I have grown weary of going back and changing the stupid words!!

Have a good ride in the morning! I am trying to go ride tomorrow, but have not heard back from my friend....


----------



## SwissMiss

*Greentree*, sounds pretty good :wink: I've heard they do wine tasting combined with trail riding in California :winetime:

Maybe better to ride a rather solid horse for that :cowboy:
I vividly remember a ride in Switzerland: we set off early in the day for a long trail ride and it was still quite cold - so on the way we warmed up with a Kafi with some extra pizazz... Later it got warm and we cooled off with chilled white while chatting with an old cavalry soldier... Boy was I glad the horse knew the way home and wasn't that fazed by a bunch of paragliders that just landed beside us :cheers:

Yep, lucky me gets a trailer ride to the trails plus riding company in exchange for a Swiss style bread


----------



## greentree

My friends have a winery, and they do " wine and ride" s!!! Horsey camp is getting more fun by the minute, huh!??? Not to mention, I think we are on our third week, acivities wiseb, AND alcoholic anonymous!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Just came back from a sweltering trail ride. :cowboy:
When we headed out shortly after 7 was only about 84 degrees, but with a real feel of over 100 :shock:
The horses were sweating just being tied to the trailer and we were dripping wet after saddling...

So we had a very mellow, slow ride and called it quits after about 90 mins... But it was still very nice  We walked by a power line tree cutter (aka big yellow monster). Luckily it wasn't running and the horses didn't bat an eyelid, but all the branches on the ground tried to eat the other horse! She was snorting and jumpy and Raya just looked at her, as if she would shake her head, telling her to calm down :icon_rolleyes: Who is the green horse here?
At the end we rode in front (for the first time since I have her) and albeit Raya was a little bit more looky (finally perky ears - but no camera:x ) she behaved perfectly fine 

Have a good day y'all!


----------



## greentree

Wow, it sounds like Raya has really turned the corner!!! That'll make your day. 

We got out before the heat hit and did a 12 mile bike ride on our town's greenbelt. We explored a part that is new to us....a combination paved trail\ mountain bike area. It was nice and shady down there by the river.

Now, i get to go clean stalls.....


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> We got out before the heat hit.......................
> .....


I don't understand. What is this "before the heat" thing you speak of?


----------



## greentree

Being a WAY up nowth here in KY....it gets all the way down into the 70's at night....
And there is a lot of apparent wind at 12 mph!!!! Just don' t stop in the sun!!!

I bouggt a beautiful watermelon at a home farmstand yesterday. Got home from the ride, and could smell that bad fruit smell! That watermelon had split and was bubbling out the crack!! Yuck!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I don't understand. What is this "before the heat" thing you speak of?


I think she was talking about in the winter; a way, way, way long time ago. Winter was "before the heat"


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just had a surprise visit from my DS this morning! He just popped in for a short time on the way to visit a friend. Was great though! He gave me some presents; a signed book, a travel cup, and a music CD all from Drew & Jonathon Scott!! WooHoo!! 

As I was showing him the chicks out back, Rose laid her first egg! We watched her do it, which was really cool. Then she tucked some hay over the little nest. It is a medium brown color. So Rose is NOT a Roo!! :loveshower:

Stormed again last night, so no riding. Just too blasted hot anyway. This is the first year I have decided to just give them some time off. I could ride early in the morning, but that is the only time they have any shade in the pasture. I feel cruel taking them off the best patch of grass also in the shade just to ride for while. So I will stick to the evening visits.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Koolio*: Good to hear from you! Koolio is looking great and the pictures are just wonderful. Himmy pony is a treasure; so pleased you got her back. 

*Fearless*: Hope your DH surprise party is going well today. 

It is very hard to find just the right property, but the right place will show up at the right time. 

Good to see Miss Ana has graduated to the wash rack! Quite an achievement for you both. 

* Swiss*: Sounds like a great ride! Raya may not have been what you were looking for, but seems like she is turning into the exact horse you wanted! 

Yeah quite "warm" here compared to where you are from. I guess one can get used to most anything. 

*Eole*: how is your hand doing? Is Alize doing any better? 

*Celeste*: Were you working on a Saturday? Are you still helping out at the vet? 

*Greentree*: Horse camp is sounding better and better everyday. Now I know where I can head to while the bike riding enthusiasts hit the roads...I can visit Jim Beam  

All this riding you are doing is wearing me out. If we don't have a (sound) horse to bring or a way to trailer them there; will you provide a mount? :faceshot:

We might have to take turns for designated driver days...

Where are the pictures of Elwood and Abby??


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I had to work an orientation session for the college.

I am doing a little bit of relief work for the vet clinic, but it is about once a month. I may do a couple of extra days in August because it is too hot to do anything else.


----------



## Eole

Heat, what heat? I have my fleece on.


Horse camp, riding, bike, distillery, evening wine, horse events. Maybe I should just move to Ky.
Puppy picture pleeeaaaase?


frls, how is the party? Did you manage to keep it a real surprise?


Swiss, Raya is becoming such a reliable horse. But she'll always be a mare. 


AA, no more gender-confused chicken? Are all 6 laying eggs now?
You know I've been wanting some forever and you triggered chick envy recently. I mentioned to DH I found a spot for a coop. His answer: I've seen a nice coop-kit at the hardware store. :happydance:He does more than his share of chores here, so I really want him on board for anything involving more work.
Soooo, brace yourself for questions!
Any online ressource, like a chicken forum to suggest?


Finger is ok, although it won't bend anymore and it has a funny shape. I tape it while riding for safety.


Alizé isn't improving. She's got 2 pills a day, likely forever. I hide them in a piece of apple, but now she won't eat it or spit it out.
If anyone has tricks to feed pills to a horse, please share. It has to be simple. I plan to try a mash, but it's labor intensive. (soaking beet etc) But if that's what it takes...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Eole*: You are getting chickens?! WOOHOO!! 

I am such a newbie at chickens only having them a few times. My biggest advice though is to research the different breeds and decide what ones you want and why. 

I picked the breeds I did because I wanted gentle chickens and colored eggs. I am not interested in meat chickens or raising chicks. I tried that before and it did not go well. 

If I had the space there are a few more breeds I really like for their looks or eggs. Maybe the next time I need chicks. 

Most of my information was from *Greentree, Celeste *and *Ellen*! But also there is a site called *Backyard Chickens * that has a lot of good information. Some information I got from hatcheries too. 

Recently I discovered there is an actual Chicken tread on this forum!! 

http://www.horseforum.com/farm-animals/officialish-chicken-photo-thread-112282/

For giving horses pills I usually crush them then sprinkle it on their grain. At one time I poured apple cider vinegar on my horses feed for fly control and it was easier to mix in pills with the strong vinegar taste.

If that doesn't work then I put it in their mouth with a syringe. Definitely a pain that way.

Alize still has her model looks! She is just so pretty


----------



## Celeste

@Eole Some horses will eat a jelly sandwich with pills in it. 

Preferably home-made peach. One layer of bread. Top with jelly. Add pills. Add more jelly. Another piece of bread. And top with more jelly.

I guess if you don't let them find out of home-made jelly, you could buy some store bought..........


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I was thinking of you when we got ready to leave for the ride this morning :wink: I normally bake a Swiss bread as a thank you for picking Raya and me up for a ride. Today I got as an exchange this (on top of the horse taxi)


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, I was thinking of you when we got ready to leave for the ride this morning :wink: I normally bake a Swiss bread as a thank you for picking Raya and me up for a ride. Today I got as an exchange this (on top of the horse taxi)
> 
> View attachment 816385


Oh wow! Those are some pretty eggs  some almost look pink...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Once again it was quite warm tonight. Ok, that is a lie. It was so hot I needed Gatorade just to go from the car to the barn :icon_rolleyes:

Had to hose Dreamer off again, he was dripping sweat from head to tail. The other's seemed ok. 

I decided to take Chivas for a walk and he saw the concrete horse heads on the front gate and he was  So worked him a bit until he would walk past then decided to walk over the bridge to the little island. Lots of blowing before crossing but he was fine once he had all four feet on the bridge. 

Next I put him in the round pen where he showed off his inner Ayrab! His nostrils were flaring, head high, nose out, eyes wide open, and tail flagged high. Then I noticed he was TROTTING! A big, beautiful ground-covering TROT! 

Where did a TROT come from??? I have owned this horse for four years and never ever saw him trot! 

Now, I just have to figure out how to get that beautiful trot under saddle. How the heck do I train him that? I have never seen a gaited horse trot and really didn't believe it was possible. But I would love to be able to trot on Chivas and I think it is a better to trot long distances but not really sure. 

Well, I am off to bed 5am comes early


----------



## VickiRose

Busy in here!

Eole, yay for chooks! Alize looks beautiful, what was the diagnosis? I'd try crushing the tablets and mixing in apple sauce or grated carrot. 

While I don't want your hot weather, you can have some of our rain and cold if you like. Winter is very wet this year. 

Tomorrow will be one year since we lost mum, so I'm a bit emotional at the moment. I thought I was doing pretty good, but Rose has decided I'm not! Does anyone else have a horse that responds so strongly to emotion? If I'm upset about something, and especially if I'm covering it up by trying to act normal, Rose won't let me near her. If I'm upset/crying she is the first one there to give cuddles, but if I'm trying to act like it's not a problem, she can sense that the outward body language does not match the vibes I'm giving off and she gets very distrustful. Boston couldn't care less, he is only interested in food and scratches, but Rose is different. 

Spent some time trimming Boston's feet today. Haven't had time to use the horse trailer yet. DD is rehearsing a new play with the local theatre group. They're doing Monty Python, Spamalot. It's hilarious ! But it takes up my whole Sunday afternoon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*VickiRose*: It is hard to loose a mother and I remember it was especially hard because of the robbery. One year later, yes a time to be emotional. Horses do pick up on that and I can understand her being nervous when you are giving off mixed signals. Maybe you should let those inner feelings out, at least for a while. Rose is telling you to go ahead and cry. She is there for you :hug:


----------



## SwissMiss

*VickiRose* :hug: yes, it is completely normal to be emotional. And Rose is telling you to let your feeling out and she is there for you. 
Maybe it is a mare thing, but Raya behaves the same. If I try to "cover up" she is very wary, but if I am a mess, she is right there nudging me. This even happened last year, when I could barely catch her...

*Anita* yes, some of the eggs look really pink  Easter eggs all year long! He gets about a dozen a day, so is happy to share them. Told him to sell the eggs, but he doesn't want any money for them...

Yes, gaited horses trot. Peruvians are claimed to be "guaranteed no trotters" but they can trot! It is just not desired under saddle. But there are some that trained them to do dressage and got them to trot under saddle as well. How to get there? No idea :wink: except that tight circles encourage a break to trot (small round pen)...

*Eole* wearing a _fleece_???? Well, my parents had snow about 2 weeks ago, so you are good, lol.
That is a beautiful picture of Alizé! Hope some of the suggestions to get the meds down without a fuss work. I especially like *Celeste*'s jelly sandwich 

Final house inspection today... Getting sort of close, lol

Have a good day :wave:


----------



## frlsgirl

Birthday party went fairly smoothly; except that not a lot of people showed up so it made him feel kind of bad; I invited around 35 individuals assuming that half would cancel and half would bring a plus 1. We had a total of 11 including myself and DH; several canceled at the last minute because they are also pilots and got called to work; DH has been depressed ever since the party; hoping we will get some good news this week regarding property which will hopefully cheer him up.

The cake was a big hit though:










I tried to pretty myself up for the party with hair and make-up and all; make-up always makes me look old, plus I'm getting more age rings around my neck; kind of like a tree, a ring for every year:


----------



## greentree

Eole, there is a fabulous forum! Remove the spaces....back yard chickens . com
Alize does look so pretty! Your yard is beautiful. 
Do you have a spare coffee grinder? I got one free at the grocery store last year....I used to keep one at the barn to grind pills. 
Chickens are fun! In your climate, i would buy point -of- lay pullets, or even hens already laying, rather than chicks. This late, you are not going to get eggs until next year. Buy chicks early next year, brood them in the late winter, then they will start laying in the spring.

Swiss, those rainbow eggs are gorgeous! Do you use eggs in your bread? 

Vicki, hugs to you! It is just so difficult to get over.....sometimes you just pick something up at the house, and suddenly there she is.

AA, you should see our Sissy trot!!! All 4 feet about 3 feet off the ground!!!
My friend says the old timers used to pick the walkers that trotted in the pasture. If they running walked, then they may be pacey undersaddle.
You may be able to get him to trot with enough pole work.....i bet he was gorgeous out there ,trotting!

Well, i got all the stalls cleaned. The girls (my friend from Texas and her cousin)were coming over to ride, so I got 4 horses out of the pasture AND rinsed off. AND DH ran the tractor over the trails. AND they arrived weareing shorts, carrying bags with swimsuits. Knew I should not have mentioned the pool....

We talked to the horses and Elwood, then the chickens, then we changed and spent 2 HOURS in the pool!! It was really relaxing, and then I turned all the CLEAN horses out into the pasture. 

Mary is bringing her friend over today. Her friend has an adorable Rocky that she boards st Diane's. AA, they are always trying to train him to TROT!!! 
We will get some riding today, anyway.


----------



## greentree

Frls, you have NO age!!! Drop dead gorgeous! The cake and DH are adorable! Tell him not to worry, everyone has the same problem with turnout these days....blame it on the Pokémon!


----------



## Koolio

Eole - Sam won't eat his pills if they get wet. I think any moisture makes the smell funny. I feed them in a handful of plain dry oats. DH devised a nifty system using horse crunch. He uses his drill press to drill out the centre of the crunch nugget about 1/2" down. It is just enough to pressure fit two pills in the nugget. Sam gobbles them up and doesn't even know they are there. You will find something that works. It all take time and patience.

Fearless - I am sorry your party wasn't well attended but you look beautiful! That should make your DH smile. Good luck on finding a property.

Anita - I am always trying to figure out how to get Koolio's beautiful trot to happen under saddle! Glad your chicken is a chicken and not a rooster.

Vicki - thinking of you and hoping you find seem comfort over your mother...

Celeste - you work too hard!!


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> Birthday party went fairly smoothly; except that not a lot of people showed up so it made him feel kind of bad; I invited around 35 individuals assuming that half would cancel and half would bring a plus 1. We had a total of 11 including myself and DH; several canceled at the last minute because they are also pilots and got called to work; DH has been depressed ever since the party; hoping we will get some good news this week regarding property which will hopefully cheer him up.
> 
> The cake was a big hit though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to pretty myself up for the party with hair and make-up and all; make-up always makes me look old, plus I'm getting more age rings around my neck; kind of like a tree, a ring for every year:



Sorry to hear that not many people showed to the party. That is sad.


You look good. I like that pic.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Just had a surprise visit from my DS this morning! He just popped in for a short time on the way to visit a friend. Was great though! He gave me some presents; a signed book, a travel cup, and a music CD all from Drew & Jonathon Scott!! WooHoo!!
> 
> As I was showing him the chicks out back, Rose laid her first egg! We watched her do it, which was really cool. Then she tucked some hay over the little nest. It is a medium brown color. So Rose is NOT a Roo!! :loveshower:
> 
> Stormed again last night, so no riding. Just too blasted hot anyway. This is the first year I have decided to just give them some time off. I could ride early in the morning, but that is the only time they have any shade in the pasture. I feel cruel taking them off the best patch of grass also in the shade just to ride for while. So I will stick to the evening visits.



AA - Way to go Rose !! 


It is so hot here too! It was 102 yesterday. We stayed in the cool and watched movies all weekend.


----------



## frlsgirl

Ok, so it's been a super weird day. 

My phone rings and it's a recording from some agency looking for my ex husband stating that it's important that I call this number back. So I call the number and it's a legal firm. They apologized for bothering me and said they would take my number off the list. We've been divorced for 12 years; haven't seen him in 11 years; haven't had contact with him in 6 years. What's even weirder is that the legal agency is in a neighboring town right here in Oklahoma. Why would a legal firm in Oklahoma be looking for my ex? He is from Oregon and last I heard he was living in South America. There have been a few occasions where I swore I saw him but then I told myself it can't be him because why would he live here. 

The last time I got a weird call like that was in 2008; he had defaulted on a joint loan and the company had been unsuccessful in reaching him so they called me to inform me that they were putting a lien on my house if I didn't pay within 48 hours; the whole thing put a huge blemish on my credit and cost me a lot of money and heartache; I hope this isn't something where they are going to come after me; the rep couldn't tell me what it was about but said not to worry about it.

So then we had finally agreed on a lot, went to the bank today to get the loan started and it turns out there are finance logistics problems with this particular lot. So now we are back to square one. 

Such a weird day; will ask DH to let me see Ana tonight so I can get my mind right again.


----------



## greentree

Whew!! Mary's friend came with her, and I rode Spirit, Mary rode Gavotte, and Katy rode JR. We did a couple of loops in the woods, and that was enough for Spirit; they went on down the road.

We changed the saddles to Lucy, Tootsie, and Sissy, with Katy up, since she has a Rocky. We only did the woods loop, since it was getting hot.

Now, since I need to go to the feed store and i watered flower beds ALL morning, its pouring down RAIN.

Here's a little cuteness....fulfilling one promise! Elwood.....


----------



## greentree

Hugs, frls....that is a bit unsettling, to say the least.


----------



## frlsgirl

Awww the dogs are so cute @greentree! Is the big fluffy one a Great Pyranese? And the puppy, OMG, cuteness overload.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Wow, lots to catch up on here! Will go back and read shortly.

The weekend wound up being busier than expected for me. On Saturday, I did get to the craft show with Gina and my MIL. It was every bit as hot as I feared, but there was at least some shade. I did find a couple xmas gifts, so it wasn't a total loss. Got home after lunch and DH arrived home from a board meeting. We had planned to relax the rest of the day, but I got a phone call from my mom informing me a family friend had just been put on hospice and wasn't expected to live long.. so if I wanted to visit it better be soon. Talked to DH and we wound up putting up the hay that afternoon to free me up to go visit the next afternoon. Putting up hay when its a real feel of 108 is every bit as awful as it sounds.

Sunday morning we had breakfast with DH's family, as a cousin from down south was up visiting. After breakfast, I drove down to Camden to the hospital. I managed to not get lost (good thing as Camden is _not_ a place you want to get lost in or you may literally never get back). I am not sure what could be more depressing than visiting with someone you know is going to die very soon.. and she is the same age as me. She has an 8 year old daughter and her husband is not in good health either - a heartbreaking situation. I got the call on my way home that she had passed.. sure makes you reflect. :sad:

Today the farrier came in the morning, then I spent the afternoon running for parts to DH. I got home just ahead of a massive line of storms.




















Watching that front line of clouds roll and boil was amazing.. and they were almost low enough to touch. According to my sister (who has a meterology degree), those are arcus clouds and they mean run like mad, bad storms are coming! And she wasn't kidding. We got an inch of rain out of that storm. And about 30 min north of us had 2-3 inch hail and a tornado!!


----------



## SwissMiss

*frls* wow, that is quite upsetting... veeeery strange! 

Did you make the birthday cake yourself? Hope your DH gets out of his funk... It sucks if hardly anybody shows up for a party, but you were all dolled up - looking very nice and nowhere near forty 

*greentree* Elwood = cuteness overload!

*Phantom* very sorry to hear about your friend... Nothing else is a more powerful reminder that every day is precious:hug:

You got an impressive storm! But the rainbow ending on your pasture was simply perfect


----------



## SwissMiss

I was a very sneaky horse mom today 

Raya is still terrified of fly spray. By now she is not freaking out anymore when she sees a spray bottle, but when the mist from the spray settles on her, she virtually loses it! All white, panicky eyes, snorting and trying to run backwards. Just as if her brain dissolved completely :sad:

I am currently trying out a new spray, and it is awesome! But also quite expensive - after a generous daily application with a rag, I am already down to half of the (rather small) bottle. 

As sort of "training" I started to spray the rag closer and closer to Raya and today I snuck some direct sprays onto her as well  Followed up with the rag and I managed to do so 4 times until she started to get get a bit uneasy.... Bad mom tricking my horse!

I know, for more experienced people this is a non-issue, but for the newbie here (and the horse that tried to flee to the next county when she even saw a spray bottle), it's quite exciting :wink:


----------



## VickiRose

Swiss, I know what you mean. Rose still loses her mind with spray bottles. And every step forward with her is a major achievement.

Phantom, so sorry about your friend.


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: you look beautiful and young! Your DH is adorable too. 11 is a good size for a party. 

The calls are weird, hope that all turns out ok

*Swiss*: oh, the dreaded fly spray bottle! My Sassy still flinches at the first few sprays, yet the geldings don't care one bit. It is obvious that fly spray bottles eat mares and Raya is right to be scared :wink: 

You have come a long way with Raya, be proud! 

*Greentree*: Oh my, Elwood and his guardian angel dog, cuteness overload indeed! 

How odd Mary's friend is trying to get her Rocky to trot too! I know it is totally against the "gaited horse code" but I want Chivas to trot 

All this riding makes me want to go to horse camp!

*Phantom*: So very sorry for the loss of your friend :hug: definitely harder to know she has left behind a young daughter. We really never know what tomorrow will bring


----------



## greentree

Phantom, I am praying for the family of your friend. That is so sad.

Those pictures are amazing!


----------



## SwissMiss

Had our post-fixes house inspection yesterday...
Now that the furniture from the former owners is gone, you can see that some paint is in orde, as well as a floor replacement (which we were planning anyway).
And this means that either we have to hire someone or I have to do it myself. Normally hubby would be awsome for doing it, but he got attacked by his machine at work and his left hand is out of commission for quite a while :sad: The good news is all his fingers are still there and no severed tendons :thumbsup:

But that also means that all chores in and around the house are now mine :beatup:


----------



## frlsgirl

Phantom, visiting hospice is indeed depressing. When I found out they moved my mom to hospice, I bought a plane ticket and flew to Germany to say my goodbyes. I had never been inside a hospice facility so I had no idea what to expect. The nurses were all so wonderful; it takes very special people to be able to do this job. She was only there for about 4 weeks before she passed away; while she was there, they continued to care for her as if she was going to live forever, they even touched up her dark roots and did her nails. Saying goodbye to her was the hardest thing I've ever done. I'm glad I did though. I got to tell her some things I've always wanted to say like "I love you" and "thank you for everything" she squeezed my hand really hard and cried with me. She passed away a few days later.


----------



## frlsgirl

SwissMiss said:


> Had our post-fixes house inspection yesterday...
> Now that the furniture from the former owners is gone, you can see that some paint is in orde, as well as a floor replacement (which we were planning anyway).
> And this means that either we have to hire someone or I have to do it myself. Normally hubby would be awsome for doing it, but he got attacked by his machine at work and his left hand is out of commission for quite a while :sad: The good news is all his fingers are still there and no severed tendons :thumbsup:
> 
> But that also means that all chores in and around the house are now mine :beatup:


Yeah not looking forward to that apart of building/moving. I guess when you build they do inspections at various stages; then at the end we get to go through with blue tape and mark everything that still needs to be touched up and the builder has to fix it. Then we have to move all the stuff from current house to new house and get current house cleaned up for new owners.


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> Had our post-fixes house inspection yesterday...
> Now that the furniture from the former owners is gone, you can see that some paint is in orde, as well as a floor replacement (which we were planning anyway).
> And this means that either we have to hire someone or I have to do it myself. Normally hubby would be awsome for doing it, but he got attacked by his machine at work and his left hand is out of commission for quite a while :sad: The good news is all his fingers are still there and no severed tendons :thumbsup:
> 
> But that also means that all chores in and around the house are now mine :beatup:


Swiss - Hope He gets better soon. Bet you do too :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> Ok, so it's been a super weird day.
> 
> My phone rings and it's a recording from some agency looking for my ex husband stating that it's important that I call this number back. So I call the number and it's a legal firm. They apologized for bothering me and said they would take my number off the list. We've been divorced for 12 years; haven't seen him in 11 years; haven't had contact with him in 6 years. What's even weirder is that the legal agency is in a neighboring town right here in Oklahoma. Why would a legal firm in Oklahoma be looking for my ex? He is from Oregon and last I heard he was living in South America. There have been a few occasions where I swore I saw him but then I told myself it can't be him because why would he live here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I got a weird call like that was in 2008; he had defaulted on a joint loan and the company had been unsuccessful in reaching him so they called me to inform me that they were putting a lien on my house if I didn't pay within 48 hours; the whole thing put a huge blemish on my credit and cost me a lot of money and heartache; I hope this isn't something where they are going to come after me; the rep couldn't tell me what it was about but said not to worry about it.
> 
> So then we had finally agreed on a lot, went to the bank today to get the loan started and it turns out there are finance logistics problems with this particular lot. So now we are back to square one.
> 
> Such a weird day; will ask DH to let me see Ana tonight so I can get my mind right again.


frlsgirl - Now that is scary. I'd be really worried if my Ex came up in a phone call from a lawyer's office.


----------



## greentree

Swiss, hope he heals quickly so he can get back to his chores!! 

I do not want to go out into the heat....the vet will be here in about 45 minutes to do the rest of the Coggins, and give Elwood a shot. Uggh.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: omg your DH's accident sounds super scary, if losing fingers is even an option!! do I even want to ask what happened? sorry to hear you are on your own with house things. hopefully that means you will hire out the flooring at least?

*fg*: i hope the call isn't anything to do with you.. seems like they would have had to tell you if for some reason your name was connected with whatever the issue is. creepy to think your ex might have wound up in the next town over. 

*green*: the heat is getting ridiculous. i bet your vet wanted to be done just as much as you did. elwood is cute as all get out.


Today I got George out. The full story is in my journal. I had hoped to get out early before the heat really came on, but first I got a call from my MIL needing help with stuff, then one from Gina. That gave the fog time to burn off.. but left me feeling like my skin might burn off in the sun!











I spent the afternoon doing laundry and cleaning the house, which was wonderful as it was all inside where it's cool!


----------



## greentree

I am drying my 12th layer of sweat right now.....

The vet was originally supposed to be here at 1:30, then the receptionist called and said he was at a meetinf, so we pushed it to 2:30. So, about 2:10 I headed out to the barn, cleaned the stalls, rinsed off Spirit, moved Sissy to a standing stall, because they are sdo much cooler than the boxes. 

Tootsie's eye was really responding well to the antibiotic, so I treated her(she came in day before yesterday with it swollen, with red conjuntiva...no sign of corneal abreasion.).

I spread the manure, swept, picked up manure again....still no vet. At 4, I was really feeling the heat, went up to the house to get ice water, and he finally got here at 4:20! He was gone by 4:35. 

I rinsed off, and we took the bikes to the track. Rode 10 miles at our fastest time ever!! Came home, fixed a quick leftover dinner creation, then went to turn horses out and feed the cats.

Sissy had her leg hung in the bunker of the standing stall....so i walked back up to the house to get DH, and when we got back to the barn, she was standing in the aisle!!! Crazy horse.....

I am now just sitting, trying to cool off.


----------



## SwissMiss

*phantom*, yes we were planning to have the flooring done by someone else. It isn't hard (after all my dad is a carpenter and I helped enough in his work shop to be pretty handy with tools), especially with the newer generation laminate... But with both of us working full time (and me being swamped at the moment, working evenings and weekends as well), two little kids and everything else, time is just at a premium... And it must be nice NOT to do it yourself, for once :wink:

And no, you don't want to hear the particulars of DH's mishap. Makes _me_ cringe, and I am used to a lot (see above; dad is a carpenter and had some encounters with saws and such)!

Love your pictures with ears, as usual! Really wants me to bring my camera and take some pics of our trails  Not having a modern phone is making it a bit more cumbersome, lol.

*greentree* you still go on a bike ride in the afternoon when it is _that_ hot? :bowwdown: I have enough walking from my parking spot to work and back! Ok, I tracked it once, and it is about 0.8 miles, so not just around the corner, but still :icon_rolleyes:

Didn't make it out to see my pony yesterday and according to the BO Raya was compliant getting in the round pen to eat... But can I confess that I already miss my crazy mare???

Have a good day!


----------



## frlsgirl

For those of you who keep horses at home, how do you have your turnout and stall set up? Do you have a run in shed within a paddock? Do you have a barn with a stall that opens in the back to a paddock?

I've been looking at all kinds of barn set ups and I think what I want is a barn that has a stall that opens to a paddock; that way she can decide if she wants to be inside or outside but if she needs to be in stall rest, I can just close the door to the outside.

But I only want a 4 stall barn; two actual stalls that open to the back and convert the stalls on the other side to tack storage and hay storage. Oh yeah, and I don't want to spend more then 10k on the whole thing. 

So I'm not sure if I need a Morton building or something similar?


----------



## greentree

Frls, do you have any Amish nearby???

I have never had a paddock set up, so I always have to lead my horses out to pasture.
In Texas, because the barn was small, I had panel pens set up inside a (maybe acre sized) pen.

Morton is quite expensive, but very nice. Try National Barn. My friend used them, and we almost did, but wanted to use our pipe, and they have the process quite streamlined to save money.

Swiss, that is quite a hike from the parking lot!


----------



## frlsgirl

@greentree - if this lot works out we will be in Amish country; come to think of it someone else had suggested we inquire with the Amish. When we built the house we are currently in we had them make furniture for us that matches our cabinets. They do a great job!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*Fearless*: you are smart to think of barn design now. I have had horses on my property a number of times. 

I prefer that my horses can come in and out of the stalls as needed, or at least have a roof (like a carport) to be under. Because it is mostly hot here, I design my barn(s) to have slats for the upper part of the wall between stalls. The corner where their food is has solid stalls though, so they can eat in peace. 

My last barn was completely in the pasture, and each stall had two doors so no horses got trapped in and injured by another horse. They went in their stalls when it was raining and every afternoon during the heat of the day. The barn worked well. 

The biggest mistake I ever made was only having one turnout. Cross fencing just never seemed to happen. 

My ideal barn would have individual turnout with stall attached for each horse, with a way for me to drive supplies in without going through anyone's pasture. 

Also I like to have stalls face south, so they are sunny in winter and cool in summer. 

What I have seen of *Phantom's* barn/garage/house looks ideal though!


----------



## frlsgirl

Ohhh that sounds interesting @AnitaAnne and a lot of good advice here.

Would any of you care to share pictures of your barn/pasture set up? Would love to see that. Also, I'm in Tornado alley so I probably need something that's firmly anchored to the ground, but then again if a F5 hits, nothing will be left standing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Ohhh that sounds interesting @AnitaAnne and a lot of good advice here.
> 
> Would any of you care to share pictures of your barn/pasture set up? Would love to see that. Also, I'm in Tornado alley so I probably need something that's firmly anchored to the ground, but then again if a F5 hits, nothing will be left standing.


Oh, this is a great discussion to have! I love barns and barn design :thumbsup:

I have drawn hundreds of floor plans and designs since I was a wee child...always dreaming of that perfect barn! 

At one time the perfect barn had 100 stalls  Then the perfect one had all brass bridle hooks and brass and wood saddle racks :vs-king: One of my favorites was an "all-in-one"; indoor arena, 8 stalls, office and two bedroom apartment with viewing room 

But the reality is most of my barns have been built out of plywood, tin, and even strong pallets :wink: 

The horses don't seem to care. They just like to be comfortable. 

So a lot depends on what you want and what the weather is like. 

Hot? Keep the barn open with lots of shade. Use high ceilings with big fans

Cold? Keep the barn closed with lots of sunlight, can have lower ceilings and insulation. Make sure all the latches and locks will operate in icy conditions

Block walls tend to absorb the heat during the day. They are warmer at night and cooler in the morning

Wood is a good insulator, but also a higher fire risk

Metal is more fire resistant, but conducts electricity better

Do you want to store equipment or vehicles in the barn? What about the horse trailer?

The only thing I am sure of, you will want more room. Build one twice as big as you think you need :wink:


----------



## greentree

First, figure out your prevailing wind direction....if this is not immediately apparent, it should be on a nearby town' s weather website. 

Second, figure out the main direction that storms blow in. This may be different summer to winter. 

In OK, I would imagine your pw is from the south. That is your main aisle direction.
If most of your storms blow in from north and south, plan to cover those doors, to prevent rain and snow from blowing in.


----------



## phantomhorse13

frlsgirl said:


> For those of you who keep horses at home, how do you have your turnout and stall set up? Do you have a run in shed within a paddock? Do you have a barn with a stall that opens in the back to a paddock?





AnitaAnne said:


> a lot depends on what you want and what the weather is like.
> 
> you will want more room. Build one twice as big as you think you need


:iagree: You can never have enough space. Kind of like closets in the house, stuff will just magically appear to fill it up!


I figured it would be easier to show you our barn set up versus try to describe it. Please excuse the mess as it's just been too hot for me to bother with things like sweeping the aisle or the tack room.






For what we do with our horses, the set up is wonderful. The overhang is not only nice for them to stand under, but it helps keeps the weather out of the stalls when we get the odd storm that comes from the "wrong" way. One thing I didn't show in the video is there is water and electric at the back of the sheds, so we don't have to worry about frozen hoses in the winter as the spigot is right beside the tank (meaning the hose to fill it is only about 10 feet long, so easily drained). The electric means we can plug in a tank heater in winter and not need to string miles of extension cord from the barn.

The small shed in the back is where we keep the "daily use" hay. The main hay storage is in another building. There is some storage space above the tack room and feed room, but we only use that as overflow when the main mow is full.


----------



## greentree

I am not taking a video of my barn right now....sorry. But i will give you the dimensions..

The entire thing is 84' long, and 52' wide. 

There are 6 12 x 12 stalls on the north end, with a 16' aisle, then a 12' porch outside the stalls. 

There is a 12' wide cross aisle, with sliding doors on each end. The west side door is covered, and on the porch.

On the east side, we divided 3 12x 12 stall areas into 9 standing stalls. 

On the west side, there is a 12 x 24' office and tack storage area. On the back of the office area is carriage storage (12x 24), and the wash area (12 x 24). 

We sloped the floor of the indoor wash area for drainage and put a garage door on it.

Everything is concrete, except my all of my stall floors, which are wood. I love them, but doubt they would work in OK....

The entire pole structure is metal, all welded together.

I did not want a tack " room" , as I had the office area...so my Amish builder built me reach in closets, with sliding by-pass doors. The saddle and bridle area has 3. The harness area has 4. I made the closets as deep as my western saddle racks, so I have 6 saddle spots in 2 of the areas, then another for bridles, bits and girths.

All of this was built, believe it or not, from description, and a lot of hand waving. There may have been a drawing on a napkin at onenpoint....


----------



## SwissMiss

*phantom* you call this a _mess_???
This would be scary tidy at the barn I am at, lol

Very nice setup. I can see why *AnitaAnne* likes it!

*AnitaAnne*, a place we rode once in AR had that indoor arena/stall concept; just without the office, and such.

I liked it, except you have to water the arena, but it allows for riding in icy conditions.


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh, and speaking about barns, my BO told me tonight that the farm will be put on the market in the near future :shock:

Well, it doesn't come as a complete surprise, but I am not looking forward searching another place for Raya. In easy driving distance there is only a very busy H/J barn that offers paddock or stall board... Not a place the two of us would be happy... *sigh*


----------



## VickiRose

Sounds like some nice barn set ups you guys have. In our part of Australia it's unusual to have any sort of stable. Most places that do boarding will have individual or group paddocks with what you'd call a walk-in (3 sided shed) or just a shade structure. Lots of us are just mean, and have no shelter except trees (Boston wants to move in with one of you guys )
Exciting times for you Frlsgirl ! And lovely photo of you too.

I had a rare day off today to take DD to the orthodontist (1.5 hours away) We combined it with a nice shopping trip, even picked up a new pair of jodhpurs for her on sale. They are purple, which is not ideal, but they were cheap and comfy!

So I was home with enough daylight to spend some time with the horses. Boston had a nice brush down and then I let him into the small paddock to eat some long grass. Which meant Rose allowed herself to be caught (with the help of a carrot) and let me give all her feet a quick rasp. Groomed her, and now I'm covered head to toe in white hair...it appears shedding has begun! Then took Boston for a walk around the house and introduced him to the horse trailer. Didn't load him because it wasn't connected to anything, but either way Rose still lost her mind when he "disappeared" when we went the other side of it. She cantered around the paddock neighing and chasing calves. When he reappeared, she was watching him like a hawk!


----------



## frlsgirl

phantomhorse13 said:


> :iagree: You can never have enough space. Kind of like closets in the house, stuff will just magically appear to fill it up!
> 
> 
> I figured it would be easier to show you our barn set up versus try to describe it. Please excuse the mess as it's just been too hot for me to bother with things like sweeping the aisle or the tack room.
> 
> https://youtu.be/snKq-64sR2k


Wow thank you. I didn't expect an actual virtual tour! I can't wait to show my husband; your place is like a paradise for horses.


----------



## greentree

Swiss, hopefully they price it really high, and it takes years to sell!! They are going to want your beautiful horse there, like staging in a house!

Or, once you get moved, you can begin looking for acreage! 

I am super good at this instigator stuff!!!

Vicki, that is a clever way to exercise the horses! The purple breeches sound adorable! They have some on Tropical Rider that are so pretty, but I am not brave enough to put them on MY body!!!

Just raining here today, so it looks like I will have to clean the house....drat.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Oh, and speaking about barns, my BO told me tonight that the farm will be put on the market in the near future :shock:
> 
> Well, it doesn't come as a complete surprise, but I am not looking forward searching another place for Raya. In easy driving distance there is only a very busy H/J barn that offers paddock or stall board... Not a place the two of us would be happy... *sigh*


Oh no! Not good news at all. Sometimes new owners continue to board, but more often developers buy farms :sad:

Hopefully it won't sell for a long time...


----------



## AnitaAnne

*@Greentree* : I can almost understand your barn layout...almost

Do you have straight stalls because you kept getting more horses? Or was that the original plan? Just curious...don't know anyone that uses straight stalls anymore

*@Phantomhorse13* :: Loved the tour of your spotless barn! Very nice design 

*@VickiRose* : A paddock with shed is a nice setup. Harder to keep clean sometimes, but horses like the freedom to come and go. 

Maybe you need another horse to keep Rose happy :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am doing something wrong with this @ thing...how do you get it to link back?


----------



## SwissMiss

Well, the owner doesn't really _want_ to sell, but her health is not up to it anymore and financially, well I think we all know you don't really make money with a horsey-business... At least not here...

And the property is in a flood plain (is this the way you spell it? Need more coffee!), so not ideal horse property. There was interest a while back to convert it to a duck hunting farm...

Time will tell... But I keep my eyes and ears open for alternatives...


----------



## greentree

AnitaAnne said:


> *@Greentree* : I can almost understand your barn layout...almost
> 
> Do you have straight stalls because you kept getting more horses? Or was that the original plan? Just curious...don't know anyone that uses straight stalls anymore
> 
> *@Phantomhorse13* :: Loved the tour of your spotless barn! Very nice design
> 
> *@VickiRose* : A paddock with shed is a nice setup. Harder to keep clean sometimes, but horses like the freedom to come and go.
> 
> Maybe you need another horse to keep Rose happy :wink:


I have always wanted straight stalls, and no way could I afford to buildnall those boxes.....plus I know how much energy it takes to clean them!! Cleaning 5 nearly kills me.


----------



## Koolio

When we moved to this property, north was set up for horses. We feel fortunate to have been able to do it how we wante it. We have 8 acrs that basically was a house in a hayfield. This is how our property progressed.

First, we fenced a out 4 acres for the horses and the back yard for th dogs. We used 4 strands of electric rope for the horses and no-climb garden fence for the yard. We bought two 8x16 run in shelters and placed one inside th paddock and the other outside where we planned to fence a second paddock the following year. The first year, we used the second shelter to store hay. With 2 horses, this worked well. We also had an old grainery shed on the property where we stored concentrated feed and other supplies.

The second year, we fenced the other side which is about 2 acres. This gave us the ability to rotate our pasture, but meant the hay had to be moved. We bought two 12x20 tarp garages for hay and put a tarp layer and pallets on the floor. We've had them now for 4 years and they are holding up very well. It also beats the heck out of shovelling snow off th hay tarp.

The third year, we built a barn. A proper barn is going to cost about $20-30,000. We had a 36x36 pole building with metal roof and siding professionally built and did the rest ourselves. We didn't expect the base to cost so much as we had to bring in a bobcat to remove the soil and build the base from clay. Our barn has a clay / road crush floor that we covered with wood planks in the stalls and tack room and rubber mats in the alley. Concrete floors would have added another $10,000. We can do this anytime.

Inside the barn, we built a 12x12 tack room and two 12x12 stalls. I spent more $$ on quality stalls and hardware and am so glad. A friend is an electrician and did all the electrical, which was awesome. He put in a separate breaker panel and made 220v power available in the barn so we could run a welder. He also gave me lots of electrical outlets placed about 4' high and fantastic led lights. The barn also has two 10x10' doors on each no so we could drive a hay truck through if we wanted to. We had a wall light (plexi window) put in down the length each side to allow lots of natural light as well.

There is lots more I wanted, but I like what I have. I do like doors out of the stalls that open to a pen, but we have shelters instead. The barn can stay much warmer without these and living so far North, this is important. Everything we have set up is very functional and we can add more as we go. I could easily remove to stalls and tack room and turn the barn into a great shop. We could add insulation easily but haven't needed to. We could also pour concrete floors, but haven't had the need. I love my tack room and the fact that I still have room for the quad and the tractor. They can be locked up and kept out of the elements. I could also add a lean-to on the side, or add two more stalls if I want to.

So my advice to you, is once you have your property, think long term and in stages. You don't have to do it all at once and you will be surprised what you can happily get by with. There are some very nice and fancy barn set-ups, but most are not financially practical. Many features such as a wash stall, hardly get used. Think about what you absolutely need, then about what you want and how you can create the felexiblity to add later. Also consider what other resources you have. Do you need to store 6 months worth of hay, or can you buy a month at a time? Is there a good arena close by that you can haul to or do you ant to build one at home? (I'd love an outdoor arena, but the sand and grading alone would cost me as much as a new horse trailer.)

I how this helps some. I'll post some pictures so you can see what I mean.


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13 I am not even going to put up a video tour of my house interior. I suspect your barn is cleaner. Of course, one has to prioritize.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I have no idea why this linking works. I just type the @ and the name with no space. I then skip a space and start typing. Sometimes it works.


----------



## SwissMiss

We officially own a house now :dance-smiley05:

The kiddos know now as well (didn't tell them beforehand) and actually like it as well :wink: Mission accomplished. But convincing them that we can't move in _right now_, was quite a feat, lol!

Raya seemed to be hungry tonight and came right up when I called. And I managed to fly SPRAY her front end, without her moving:happydance: didn't want to push my luck too hard and used the rag on the hind end, but what an improvement!
It rained on and off all day, so the flies/gnats were vicious tonight, but my pony was grazing without even moving her tail, while the others were swishing their tails and manes - spoiled pony


----------



## greentree

Congratulations!!!!! Are you getting the floors done before you move? How is DH's hand? 

We went to listen to some bass players at a mexican restaurant last night. Took my neighbors from across the street, and had a blast! 

I got a call from the roofing contractor, and he said another customer of his got the same bs 1\2 roof from the same adjuster! He believes that it is illegal to do that in KY, and since she works for an attorney, they are on it!! He feels that we can get the whole roof out of them......I hope so! 

Already thundering here!


----------



## SwissMiss

Keeping my fingers crossed you get the whole roof fixed/paid! 

Yes, we are planning to get everything done before we move... But I don't want to install the floors, before I'm done painting. I never did that before and if it is similar to my mani/pedi skills, there _will_ be spills. Already stocking up on masking tape and plastic, lol.

DH had his stiches removed today and I'm once more thoroughly impressed how quickly his body heals wounds! Even the big chunk that is missing is already scarring over very nicely and starting to fill in the void. Luckily DS inherited the same astounding healing ability


----------



## SwissMiss

Ok, I shouldn't be _that_ amused, but I find it pretty funny. Had an early trail ride scheduled (pick up at 7 at the barn) and I was just about to drive to the barn when I get a text, stating that riding is cancelled because the horses of the other rider took off in the pasture and he's not able to catch them... Those are the horses that greet you at the gate and follow you every step in the pasture... Apparently according to them it is too hot to work, lol. Now I feel much better about the fact that Raya sometimes needs some convincing as well for being caught...

Back home enjoying a nice espresso now.

Have a lovely day!


----------



## greentree

Hilarious!!!! Glad DH is healing well. 

We had a wonderful evening yesterday! One of the guys we saw on Thursday was playing in a quartet at a fairly new restaurant on the square, downtown. There was also the concert in the park next to downtown. So we went to TSC to exchange 2 shirts that did not fit DH for two chairs,haha, then downtown to the concert. Neighbors across the street were already there. 

The band had been set up under the big pavilion because of potentially bad weather, so it was a little loud for my ears, but they are good, it was fun! 

After fireworks and then the last song, we headed over to the restaurant\bar, where the band was on break. Had a glass of wine, then they came back. Good musicians, but way loud for this little place with antique tin ceilings...

Today, taming the jungle that my yard has become in all this rain!!


----------



## Koolio

We are gong to visit a 7 week old baby boxer boy tomorrow afternoon!! I am so excited!!! Life could get crazy at our house in a few weeks. 😛


----------



## SwissMiss

Learned a valuable lesson re the whole house buying business: the US and Switzerland are very different in what is expected regarding cleaning a house. 
In Switzerland it is clear that whenever you leave, ppl have to be able to eat from the floor (cleaning the inside of the flushing tank of your toilet is expected and checked :icon_rolleyes... Here, apparently you have to _request_ a cleaning :confused_color: 
Of course we had no clue and are now stuck with a pretty bad house :sad:
Had a lovely afternoon scrubbing the pantry... And that was the easy part :beatup:

Oh, and a trail ride is scheduled for tomorrow morning again :cowboy: Maybe the horses will cooperate this time :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> We are gong to visit a 7 week old baby boxer boy tomorrow afternoon!! I am so excited!!! Life could get crazy at our house in a few weeks. 😛


can't wait to see pictures!! A new Boxer puppy :clap:


----------



## Celeste

SwissMiss said:


> Learned a valuable lesson re the whole house buying business: the US and Switzerland are very different in what is expected regarding cleaning a house.
> In Switzerland it is clear that whenever you leave, ppl have to be able to eat from the floor (cleaning the inside of the flushing tank of your toilet is expected and checked :icon_rolleyes... Here, apparently you have to _request_ a cleaning :confused_color:
> Of course we had no clue and are now stuck with a pretty bad house :sad:
> Had a lovely afternoon scrubbing the pantry... And that was the easy part :beatup:
> 
> Oh, and a trail ride is scheduled for tomorrow morning again :cowboy: Maybe the horses will cooperate this time :wink:


Too bad that they left you with a mess. However, if I were moving into a new house, I would scrub it from top to bottom even if it was clean. I want any germs to be our germs.


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> Too bad that they left you with a mess. However, if I were moving into a new house, I would scrub it from top to bottom even if it was clean. I want any germs to be our germs.


Lol, I still do that anyway too. It would be just nice if that would mean simply some regular cleaning and not cutting through layers of grime :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## greentree

Yuk, swiss! Common courtesy(?!?) Would say you leave the house clean...geez.


----------



## SwissMiss

Apparently a trail ride was not to be this weekend :sad:

All the horses were caught today and we loaded up without any problems. Soon into the trailer ride, there was stomping and such in the trailer, followed by some kicks :x 
This is what we saw when I unloaded my pony:
A shivering, nervous mess, both hind legs covered in nicks and cuts from stifle down to the hooves and bleeding quite a bit. Raya was bearing weight, moved _very_ gingerly and and actually came to me for comfort!

We have trailered those 2 mares many times together in the same configuration, but apparently there was some tension building up (maybe the reason why Raya was reluctant to load going home the last ride?)... The way home we switched, so Raya went in first - and we had no trouble at all. Btw, the other horse has nothing - not even the slightest scratch...

At home, I felt for heat all over her legs, washed all the cuts generously with betadine solution, applied antibiotic ointment and covered it with swat... When I was done, Raya sighed and rested her head on my shoulder... Quite a feat!

Here's a pic after cleaning her up a bit and getting some ointment on...








That was the first time my pony got hurt :sad: And of course nobody was at the farm to give me a second opinion what to do... Am quite glad I have a little first-aid kit for her :wink:

Anything else I should do?


----------



## greentree

Oh, goodness! Did she fall? Is there a divider between the horses?

I think you did everything you could. You may want to hose it dor about 20 minutes with a good bit of force on the hose if it swells. Do you have any bute?


----------



## Koolio

SwissMiss said:


> Apparently a trail ride was not to be this weekend :sad:
> 
> All the horses were caught today and we loaded up without any problems. Soon into the trailer ride, there was stomping and such in the trailer, followed by some kicks :x
> This is what we saw when I unloaded my pony:
> A shivering, nervous mess, both hind legs covered in nicks and cuts from stifle down to the hooves and bleeding quite a bit. Raya was bearing weight, moved _very_ gingerly and and actually came to me for comfort!
> 
> We have trailered those 2 mares many times together in the same configuration, but apparently there was some tension building up (maybe the reason why Raya was reluctant to load going home the last ride?)... The way home we switched, so Raya went in first - and we had no trouble at all. Btw, the other horse has nothing - not even the slightest scratch...
> 
> At home, I felt for heat all over her legs, washed all the cuts generously with betadine solution, applied antibiotic ointment and covered it with swat... When I was done, Raya sighed and rested her head on my shoulder... Quite a feat!
> 
> 
> That was the first time my pony got hurt :sad: And of course nobody was at the farm to give me a second opinion what to do... Am quite glad I have a little first-aid kit for her :wink:
> 
> Anything else I should do?


Poor Raya!! :sad: Cold hosing might help if she is usually good with water. If not, I wouldn't stress her out more.


----------



## SwissMiss

Thank you for the reassurance, *greentree* and *Koolio*.
No, she didn't fall and it is a stock trailer. We just tie them a bit slanted and it works usually very well. Except this time the other mare (quite a bit shorter than Raya) kicked the c*^% out of my pony... 

And yes, I gave Raya some bute this morning...

Tonight she was still quite gimpy and especially her stifle area was quite swollen, so I decided to try to cold hose her as long as she let me (her hind end is still a bit iffy). But apparently it felt good, because she simply stood there and let me do it. Same with applying ointment. No fussing, nothing - good girl  She even nudged me again after we were done and seemingly enjoying the scratches and hugs


----------



## Celeste

Poor Raya. I would keep cold hosing and applying antibiotic ointment and watch closely for signs of infection. Hopefully the wounds will dry right up and be ok pretty soon.


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> Poor Raya. I would keep cold hosing and applying antibiotic ointment and watch closely for signs of infection. Hopefully the wounds will dry right up and be ok pretty soon.


Thank you Celeste. It already looked vastly improved this evening. The deeper cuts look still ugly, but much better than anticipated. 
The mother in me wanted to cover them in band-aids :wink:


----------



## Eole

Swiss, sorry about Raya, but she is a good good girl indeed. Actually, you and her have something special growing stronger all the time.


I wrote a long post this afternoon, with comments to each and everyone. I posted it. And it's not here. :evil:


Well, I'm not re-writing it so consider I enjoyed reading each of you even when I have little time to post.


I see improvement on Alizé's coat already with medication, so vet was right about Cushing (PPID in horses). She is still stiff on the hinds, but I admit I had no time to walk her and see if there is a change. I'm on another long stretch of work days. 4 more days before a long week end.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss oh my poor Raya! She is such a good girl. The hosing must feel good. Are you keeping her up in a stall? I wouldn't put her out with other horses if she is limping. Really don't want someone else to hurt her 

Hopefully she will be better in a couple of days. Don't know what can be done about the stock trailer to make it safer. I am not sure I even understand how the other horse was able to do this...
@Eole great to hear Alize is doing better! Have been missing all those Enchanted Forest pictures you post. 
@Koolio soooooooo what about the puppy???


----------



## frlsgirl

@SwissMiss - poor Raya! It's very difficult to see your own horse with battle scars from a confrontation like that. I hope she heals soon.


----------



## greentree

This week is once again " GreenieWeek" at Greentree stables!! 

I am going to make progress with these kids even if it kills me ( and it might)!!

Now that I have Lucy going so well, I have to work on Adrianna and Magnolia. 

I did get a little of the jungle around my house tamed this weekend....had to break out the herbicide...I hate that stuff. Even if there is no gluten sensitivity, glyphosate alone should have everyone eating wheat free! 

I got 16 pullet eggs over the weekend! One this morning that is a cool shade of purple...hopefully it is a Maran starting to lay.

Swiss, hope Raya is on the mend today!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: i hope Raya is feeling better today - what a scary experience for you both.

*green*: good luck on your busy day. wish i was there to help!



I was away at a ride this weekend. Will hopefully have the pics, video, and story at some point early this week, but today is pretty busy.

We had fresh corn for dinner last night, so took the husks out for the horses after. We didn't know if Phin had ever had any before, and he wasn't sure what to do to start with. Too funny!






He did eventually decide it was yummy (the fact George turned around moments after the end of the video and tried to grab it away helped I think!). Phin has really come out of his shell and is mr personality now. I have found what he likes most:






:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Koolio

Swiss - you will find that helping Raya feel better when she is hurting will create a much deeper bond between you. It is so interesting how they know. I hope she recovers quickly!

Phantom - all 4 of my guys have a different scratchy spot and I've learned how to turn every one of them into a lip quivering pile of mush. Haha!! It's all good until they try to scratch me back.  Gotta love mutual grooming.

Eole - I am glad you are seeing some improvement with Alize! It takes time but it will come. Do be sure to re-check her blood levels in the fall after the first frost as that's when they will be off the most. Sam showed big improvement but we did have to increase his meds a bit at recheck. He's been good now for almost 2 years. Also, you will likely still see a thicker and longer than usual winter coat, even with the meds. We now body clip Sam in the winter and blanket him to help him regulate his temperature better. Im glad we did, especially with the weirdly warm winter and spring we had. Also, keep an eye on her water consumption and how much she pees. If she's drinking and peeing a lot, this would indicate she needs a medication adjustment too. I do notice that Sam tends to stock up around his genitals and in his legs more in the winter. Not sure if that is Cushings or old age. Regular and easy worknor movement help him a lot. It sounds like a lot to manage but you just get in the habit of monitoring little things and it all becomes routine. Two and a alf years after diagnosis, Sam is still doing very well.


----------



## Koolio

Anita - to answer your question...

Meet Titan! He will become part of our family when I get home from Norway.


----------



## greentree

Koolio!!! He is adorable! What a gorgeous head!!!

Gotta go back and read the other post...


----------



## SwissMiss

@Koolio
What a cutie 

Thank you all for the well-wishes for my pony! She was doing much better this morning - hardly any gimpiness left and most of the cuts have scabbed over really nicely! Looks like she heals like DH 
I was probably more frazzled by the whole thing than she was - typical first-time horse owner :hide: 
And she was already quite annoyed by the whole procedure, so she must be feeling better :wink:

*phantom* Phin really is quite the character! Didn't know they like corn husks!

*Eole* glad to hear that Alize is responding to the meds!

*greentree* have fun with the greenies :wink:


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> Apparently a trail ride was not to be this weekend :sad:
> 
> All the horses were caught today and we loaded up without any problems. Soon into the trailer ride, there was stomping and such in the trailer, followed by some kicks :x
> This is what we saw when I unloaded my pony:
> A shivering, nervous mess, both hind legs covered in nicks and cuts from stifle down to the hooves and bleeding quite a bit. Raya was bearing weight, moved _very_ gingerly and and actually came to me for comfort!
> 
> We have trailered those 2 mares many times together in the same configuration, but apparently there was some tension building up (maybe the reason why Raya was reluctant to load going home the last ride?)... The way home we switched, so Raya went in first - and we had no trouble at all. Btw, the other horse has nothing - not even the slightest scratch...
> 
> At home, I felt for heat all over her legs, washed all the cuts generously with betadine solution, applied antibiotic ointment and covered it with swat... When I was done, Raya sighed and rested her head on my shoulder... Quite a feat!
> 
> Here's a pic after cleaning her up a bit and getting some ointment on...
> View attachment 818209
> 
> 
> That was the first time my pony got hurt :sad: And of course nobody was at the farm to give me a second opinion what to do... Am quite glad I have a little first-aid kit for her :wink:
> 
> Anything else I should do?


SWISS - Poor thing. Hope she get to feeling better.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Koolio said:


> Anita - to answer your question...
> 
> Meet Titan! He will become part of our family when I get home from Norway.


OMG Titan is so adorable!! His face is just too cute for words 

I am a tad bit jealous


----------



## greentree

I did not get my vision done yesterday....call me delusional...thgast msy be closer to the truth!!! 

I fed the horses that were in, put feed in standing stalls, played with Elwood, got hungry, and needed to feed the chickens, so went to the house. Fixed eggs, looked at HF(fatal flaw...) Put laundry in, then the cat threw up. That's when I saw the clump of dog hair behind the crate, so I swept the laundry room. And most of the rest of the house. 

In the middle of cleaning the litter boxes, Mary came up. She brought the horses in, and we groomed, detangled all the manes and tails, did Penny's feet, Adagio's feet, and then, I was whooped. She saddled Gavotte, headed down the road, and I WAS headed to the house, but as I passed Abby, her forelock was completely matted together with stick-tights, so I got her out, sprayed her down with detangler, and combed her out. Gave her a full grooming, measured her(12.3!!), then put her away, looked at the clock, and it was 1:30!!! No wonder I was hungry and thirsty......

I don't know what the weather is doing today, but it rained while we were at dance last night. 

Have a great day!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 I did not know horses like/can eat corn husks!! That video is so funny of his itchy spot :rofl:
@greentree good luck with greenie week! Get those girls going before horse camp :wink:

15 pullet eggs in one weekend?! WOW that is a lot. Looks like we won't be hungry at horse camp either :biggrin:
@SwissMiss great news Miss Raya and your DH are both better. Was really wondering about the chunk missing from his hand...

On to horse things
@Twalker countdown to surgery


----------



## AnitaAnne

Quick update on happenings

Chicken news:
I am getting 2-3 pullet eggs a day with several double yolks! Placed 2 golf balls in the box to encourage the chicks to use the box; works great. They have such bright pretty yellow yolks that make me smile. These fresh eggs taste so much better then store-bought, it is amazing. 

Their feathers continue to be soft and fluffy, these girls just look so healthy  Have discovered I can pet them a bit in the early morning as they are sleeping on top of the coop. They are getting friendlier every day. 

Horse news: 
*Sassy* is getting really good about trusting me to keep her safe. She is picking up her hooves on command and walking past scary objects. She is often the first to come running when I call them. This is a huge improvement. She did have to stay up for a few days due to a swollen right hind, but that cleared up quickly. She clearly did not like being stalled up and would call to me frantically as I was leaving 

Unfortunately her fly sheet started rubbing her withers and I had to remove it. Still contemplating how to fit the sheet so it won't rub. 

*Dreamer* hooves are completely recovered and he is sound at walk, trot and canter. The heat is really making him suffer though, so will not ride him anymore until it cools down. 

Unfortunately the pink skinned side of nose is horribly sunburned and nothing I put on it helps for very long. I do not know if he is unable to find shade or what. There is very little shade available during the hottest part of the day, but he seems to hang out in the sun and not seek shelter. So he is to be stalled for the month of August, with turnout at night on my days off. 

The BO has given me permission to put up a shelter in the pasture, so hopefully this will solve the shade issue for Dreamer and also give them protection from rain and storms. 

*Chivas* is sound and frisky! He looks fabulous, shiny and glowing with health! We have been riding nearly every day I have off from work. I can ride for about 45 minutes currently without him breathing hard. He is getting so responsive from all our arena work that he is almost TOO QUICK in his changes! TG for my secure Barefoot saddle because those sudden stops from a canter nearly unseat me! 

It is almost time to hit the trails again :loveshower:

I would post a picture of how gorgeous he looks, but the new improved HF says I am over my picture limit :icon_rolleyes 

Have a great day everyone! I am off to the barn to put poor Dreamer back in his stall before the sun gets too hot :wink:

Dog news:

Lily has a plastic ID card! The card is a new service provided by my small animal vet and I just love it. Will be much easier to travel with her ID card in my wallet. 

It has her picture on it; lists her address, her vet, her age, weight, breed, allergies, date of most recent vaccinations, and rabies tag number. Wonderful idea!!


----------



## greentree

What a fabulous update, AA! I reallybthink you should vacation in KY inabout 6 weeks...except for gas, it will be free!

I love the IDcard idea! I have been filling out passport paperwork for the horses. KY just got them, good for 6 months. I do NOT know why this cannot be combined with Coggins on one form.....the surgery vet in TX was on Global Vet, so Spirit and Little Silky were online and that was handy.

Just like the vehicle recall situatuion....everyone gets new registaration every year, and most states have insurance databases connected to that....why can't they just connect it, and pay the county clerk a couple of dollars to print the recall when you get your registration???? Yeah, I'm smart like that....hahaha


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> @*phantomhorse13* I did not know horses like/can eat corn husks!! That video is so funny of his itchy spot :rofl:
> 
> @*greentree* good luck with greenie week! Get those girls going before horse camp :wink:
> 
> 15 pullet eggs in one weekend?! WOW that is a lot. Looks like we won't be hungry at horse camp either :biggrin:
> 
> @*SwissMiss* great news Miss Raya and your DH are both better. Was really wondering about the chunk missing from his hand...
> 
> On to horse things
> 
> @*Twalker* countdown to surgery


AA - Yep counting down. Next week Wednesday. Trying to get everyone up to speed at work. That is stressful.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got the story of my ride this weekend posted in my journal! A couple teaser pics (more pics and video in the other post):





























:cowboy:


----------



## greentree

OK, I have still not gotten to work on the green girls.... I did Chance and JR's feet today,then took JR out for a drive. Picked up my neighbor and her friend, and took them for a ride, then I was done , showered, and ran a coup!e errands. Came home, loaded bikes, and went to the track to ride.

PH, i love that green shirt!! Could you please share your source?? Can't wait to go read the story!!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Anita* good news on the horse front! Bummer about the sunburn though :sad: Our loud sorrel paint mare gets a really badly burned face as well. There are plenty of trees in the pasture, but she stays out in the sun - sometimes I wonder if the bugs are worse in the shade... And of course she won't keep her fly mask on either :x

*Phantom* love your ever-matching outfits! One could think it is on purpose:rofl: love your ride stories, as usual. Very nice of you to provide the link right here!

*Greentree* ok, no work with the greenies done, but you still accomplished a lot! Do you need help with groundwork? I can do that  

It was still 98 today @6 and I was stuck in a traffic jam coming from work, so decided to go home first, have dinner with the family and then go to barn. Was still hot and humid at 7:30 and my pony waited for me at the gate  I am not delusional and know she was waiting for her dinner, but still, it was a nice sight :wink: She was still soaking wet with sweat so she got a bath before feeding - poor horse! She pretended she doesn't like it, but her body language told me otherwise :rofl: Her legs have scabbed over nicely; just the couple deeper cuts are still a bit swollen and look ugly, but she moves comfortably again...

Btw, I start to wonder if this is only coincidence, or if I _really_ found a fly spray that also works against the huge monster horse flies! There were about 3 pestering her and as soon as I applied the spray they were gone. Still buzzing close by, but not getting into her "bubble":think:


----------



## greentree

Swiss, I can always use help!! It is good to hear Raya is no longer gimpy. 

Poor JR....I ordered these super -d- duper pump up sprayers from a cattle show supply company....took me a while to try them out because the pre-made stuff had been on sale and I had loaded up. So I mixed up some Repel-x in it, and the sprsyer only made a stream. I really needed the fly protection, so i wrote all over him(thankfully, no bad words,haha), drove him, rinsed him, Mika rode him one day, rinsed him.....(this was last week). Yesterday, I get him out of the stall, and he looks like he has been WHIPPED! I am wracking my poor little brain cells, trying to figure this out..but it is all over his chest, everywhere. Not welted, but skin flakes.....in lines....everywhere that I had sprayed him with the stream of fly spray!! None of the other horses did this....and it all brushed off....whew!! 

Off to the barn.....


----------



## frlsgirl

It's great to hear that all your horses are sound and mostly healthy again @*AnitaAnne* . Also, congrats on the double yolks; is it the same hen that lays the double yolks? Maybe twins run in her family?

@*phantomhorse13* - I love how you always match your outfit to your horse's gear. I mostly stick to black and white because it goes with everything.

@*SwissMiss* and @*greentree* - the flies have been bad this year; I had to switch from Endure to something more potent; can't remember what it's called, but it's in a yellow bottle and smells awful. I also wonder if fly spray effectiveness wears off over time? Maybe it helps to rotate fly spray every year? Endure seemed to work just fine and now the flies just laugh at me when I use it; it's like they developed a tolerance to it.

We got the final approval on our construction loan! Now we just need to find property; who knew that this would be so complicated? On the other hand, I'm learning a lot about things such as flood zones, grading, burying power lines etc. 

I had a wonderful group lesson Saturday; we worked on Dressage type stuff and finished with trail obstacles; Ana didn't quite understand that you can put all four feet up there so she kept going side ways and this is how we ended up:










So we praised her and called it good


----------



## greentree

Woot! Got the 2 fillies ground driven today! If it is not raining tomorrow, I will saddle them. Today was a reminder. I had to trim Adrianna's hooves, too.


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> PH, i love that green shirt!! Could you please share your source??


That came off the clearance rack in the men's athletic clothing section of my local Walmart!




frlsgirl said:


> the flies have been bad this year; I had to switch from Endure to something more potent; can't remember what it's called, but it's in a yellow bottle and smells awful. I also wonder if fly spray effectiveness wears off over time? Maybe it helps to rotate fly spray every year?


I think it loses effectiveness also. We used Endure the past couple years with pretty decent success (other than for the gnats, nothing seems to deter them). This year it works for maybe 5 minutes. Maybe. We have also tried Repel-X and UltraShield and one other brand that is escaping my brain right now - all with similar effects. So frustrating!! Would love to know what the yellow bottle is.


----------



## greentree

PH, thanks! It is really perfect! I keep meaning to stop at Gander. .they have a big clearance sign.

If I don't get myself out to the barn soon, I. will get nothing done today, because DH scheduled the fireplace guy at 1:00, and I MUST clean the house.....at least the parts he will SEE!!!


----------



## frlsgirl

phantomhorse13 said:


> Would love to know what the yellow bottle is.


It's this stuff:

Wipe N Spray with Sprayer Oil Base by Pyranah Inc - Southern Agriculture


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> If I don't get myself out to the barn soon, I. will get nothing done today, because DH scheduled the fireplace guy at 1:00, and I MUST clean the house.....at least the parts he will SEE!!!


Lol. The floor guys are coming today to measure the rooms in the new house... ETA 11-1... Add MS punctuality and I may be there all day :icon_rolleyes:

But should get some more cleaning done while I wait...


----------



## greentree

I suppose I could go out and work a horse....but I am instead just vegging in front of the TV. We had a rain shower about noon, so it is nice and humid! 

Swiss, we need some pictures of that floor!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Sultan out today between rounds of packing. The whole story is in my journal.




















Tomorrow I have a hot date with the mower and the brush hog. Hopefully the weather won't be too unpleasant.


----------



## greentree

Enough of this responsibility, already!!! 
I got the majority of the house clean..even .sat on the floor and scrubbed around the bathroom baseboards, vacuumed the logs in the fireplace, heck, I vacuumed everything! The fireplace guys stayed until 2:30. 

Tomorrow, I mnay just drive myself up and ride the trails. The Amish guy called, and he fixed my straps, so i can pick them up...hevis about 5 milkes from the trailhead.


----------



## SwissMiss

It's a sad testimony that I am soooo tired and achy after a day of cleaning :sad: I must be getting older :shock:

After the barn I went to the house to wait for the floor guy. To pass the time I continued with the greasy part of the kitchen...
The floor guy was actually there early and had all quickly measured, so I went back to having fun with cleaning :icon_rolleyes:

Result of the day: kitchen, laundry room, 1 bath completely done and the carpets in the kids rooms were spot treated and shampooed 

And for good measure I started putting masking tape down in one of the rooms that I want to paint this weekend...

While I cooked dinner a nice thundestorm came through, so later Raya didn't even need a bath


----------



## greentree

Wish I could come help you paint!!! I love to paint. 

Have fun with that mower, PH!!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Wish I could come help you paint!!! I love to paint.


You are more than welcome here! I never painted before, so it will be interesting :wink: At least I am smart enough to paint first and then have the floor done :wink:

But we chose an absolute gorgeous shade of blue, and a darker one for the bathroom - a reminder of scuba diving in the tropics...
Just hope it will look nice


----------



## Celeste

In contrast to some of you, I did not scrub baseboards. I did not clean floors, counters, vacuum, wash dishes, etc. I did wash two loads of laundry today. One of them even got folded.


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm glad that my husband is home a lot and that he actually loves to clean and detail things; our house is almost always presentable even though I do very little to keep it that way. I do the daily stuff like dishes, laundry, check the mail, take out garbage, make sure all the bills are paid, the dogs are fed and pottied and on a weekly basis, I might clean the microwave, a toilet or two, dust random furniture and bathe the dogs; he does everything else.


----------



## greentree

Gosh, frls, you hardly do anything!!!!! Lolol!

Celeste, is the folded stuff still on the couch???

I think it is just too hot to go up to the cave and ride. We are going to do a bike ride in the morning with the league of cyclists, so I need to conserve some energy for that!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I am so glad to sit down.

I started the day shopping. I knew it was going to be one of those days when not even 5 minutes after leaving the house, a lunatic in a truck came barreling out of a parking lot at the side of my car. Not quite sure how I didn't get hit.. and certainly had me saying some choice words. The first two stores were uneventful. The last was fine in the store.. but I came out to find a tractor trailer idling in the lane, blocking in my car. I always park a distance from the store and backed up against the cart corral, figuring it was one less side for someone to hit me on. Well today I outsmarted myself, as the truck was in front of me and and the corral behind me!

I circled the truck, looking for a person. Nobody visible, though the truck was running. Loaded my stuff into the car and still nobody appeared. I knocked on the door of the truck and got no answer. By now I am yet again muttering not very nice things under my breath. I pound on the door of the truck and get no response. Try the handle - locked.

Not sure what else to do, I go back into Walmart and explain my issue to the greeter. The greeter calls the manager. The manager comes out into the parking lot. She also knocks on the truck and gets no response. WTF. The manager being outside has gotten the attention of the 2 guys who were doing the cart roundup and they wander over. I ask if we can just move the cart corral over a spot and the manager agrees. I am then able to get my car out. That stupid truck may still be there for all I know! :icon_rolleyes:

I got home and unpacked groceries and then went out to start mowing. Its amazing the jungle that has grown just in the last few days since the rain. Between the lawn and the paddocks, I mowed for over 6 _hours_. My arms and shoulders feel like someone beat them with a lumpy stick.

But, in one of those magic moments you sometimes get lucky enough to witness, I saw this as I put the tractor away and went back to feed:






That is Phin and Dream! I would never have believed it. While Dream isn't ugly to Phin, she sure normally isn't cuddly either. Seeing that just made my day.

:loveshower: :loveshower: :loveshower:


----------



## greentree

Aww, how sweet, PH! I would have called that trucking company and reported that driver! That is flat against the Smokey and the Bandit trucker code!!! 

I was going out to hitch up Chance and drive down the road, and I looked down at the front flower bed, and stopped to pull a couple of. Morning glory vines off the railing....kept pulling for about2 hours! 20 minutes after I started, the sky turned black, and it rained. I kept pulling until the thunder was on top of us, went inside, and thge bottom fell out!! I put a towel on the couch, sat until it blew over, pulled some more...

Glad I wasn't in the carriage when it hit!!

Changed our minds about the ride today...Phil said they ride 20- 25 mph, on thise hills....a little fast for us! So, we are going to ride at the Jim Beam distillery, lol!!


----------



## greentree

Aww, how sweet, PH! I would have called that trucking company and reported that driver! That is flat against the Smokey and the Bandit trucker code!!! 

I was going out to hitch up Chance and drive down the road, and I looked down at the front flower bed, and stopped to pull a couple of. Morning glory vines off the railing....kept pulling for about2 hours! 20 minutes after I started, the sky turned black, and it rained. I kept pulling until the thunder was on top of us, went inside, and thge bottom fell out!! I put a towel on the couch, sat until it blew over, pulled some more...

Glad I wasn't in the carriage when it hit!!

Changed our minds about the ride today...Phil said they ride 20- 25 mph, on thise hills....a little fast for us! So, we are going to ride at the Jim Beam distillery, lol!!


----------



## greentree

Sorry about that double post!


----------



## SwissMiss

Who knew painting is so exhausting?

On a good note: Raya let me hug her today :happydance:
In the pasture; no cookies or halter involved! I think the heat is getting to her :wink: But after a few seconds she remembered that she is not supposed to enjoy human contact and moved her head from my shoulder :icon_rolleyes: To come right back to me, lol.


----------



## AnitaAnne

To hot to ride here; Chivas has been blowing just out in the pasture. I just bring them in and hose them. 

Dreamer's nose is much improved. I accidently left the water on in his stall...so his is flooded and he is in another one until his dries out. 

Egg production is WAY UP!! Getting 5-7 a day now  supplying my neighbor and a co-worker. Need more folks wanting eggs, lol

Been reading all, but very busy right now. Youngest is job hunting, and trips to the barn twice a day are taking a lot of time.


----------



## frlsgirl

We are putting in an offer on this land this week; keeping all toes and fingers crossed that it will work out. It's 5 acres in Verdigris, Oklahoma. We are already BFFs with the neighbor because she actually used to board her horse where Ana is now and our horses were turned out together. She just brought her horse home this week and he's been whinnying and looking for Ana.


















We stopped by and visited him yesterday; he whinnied at me when he saw me:










5 acres is not a lot of land but we would have an additional 20 acres or so to ride on if we wanted to. I'll still need to create a small arena somewhere so that we can practice Dressage tests; but I also have the option to trailer to my current barn and just use the arena; it would be about a 20 minute drive from there.

We would still want to get a second horse to keep Ana company. 

Do you think 5 acres is enough for 2 horses?


----------



## frlsgirl

On another note, we had a huge turnout for our party lesson Saturday:










Afterwards, we had a potluck style luncheon at the barn. As we were sitting there we started talking about the neighbor Dog Zeus; the neighbors don't take care of him and he's always hanging out at our barn. I tried to brush him before which he loved but his fur is so badly matted that I can't get a brush through it and it's pulling on this skin. 

So we had this crazy idea to give him a make-over:



























We had to shave so much off his tail, that he ended up with just a cluster of fur at the tip of his tail; he kind of looks like a lion now. Hopefully the neighbors won't be too mad :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@frlsgirl land looks really nice; very flat! Would be great to have BFF for neighbors in a new house especially when they are horse people too!! 

I think 5 is plenty for two horses, just depends on how much you have to feed. Remember to build a bigger barn than you need!! 

About the dog...I am sure he is more comfortable, but I am not sure it is ok to shave someone else's dog without their permission :sad:


----------



## Celeste

It might not be good to shave somebody else's dog, but if they let him run loose unattended and get all matted, I think they will survive it.


----------



## SwissMiss

Nice land, *fearless*! I was told 1 acre of pasture per horse is enough, and I know plenty of people having way more horses than that per acre... But there are way more experienced voices here:wink:

*Anita*, how do you get Chivas nice and shiny with this weather? Raya looks worse for wear; she is almost grey in her shoulder area (where she is sweaty all the time) :x

*Phantom* isn't it awesome to see two horses grooming each other that you never expected?! 

Ok, I feel like a gushy teenager, but I have to share:
My farrier called me today that he is close by the barn and would come by to trim my pony... Fine, except that I was still at work, so decided that he will wait for me at the barn while I try to get there as quickly as possible. Drive up there and there they are: farrier, BO and one of the girls holding my pony (which is quite tense and nervous). Apparently it took all 3 of them plus feed in a bucket to catch her in the round pen:confused_color:

The moment I walk up, my pony visibly relaxes, sighs, nudges me to say hello and stands like a rock for trimming. Trust is a wonderful thing and it is definitively developing between the two of us :happydance:


----------



## frlsgirl

Awww that's great @SwissMiss; she must feel really safe with you.

About shaving the dog; I refused to participate; but took the pictures. The dog practically lives at our barn; he eats and sleeps there and only goes home on occasion when he sees their truck pull up. They don't take care of him at all; I don't think he's ever been brushed or bathed; the mats were so bad that he was starting to get sores on his skin. The lady who decided to shave him is a vet tech; she said that she's seen dogs get maggets underneath the matted fur. Our barn owner is planning on taking him to the vet to get fixed this fall; I'm sure they will get permission from the owners before they do so. They might as well just sign the rights over to them.


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> Awww that's great @SwissMiss; she must feel really safe with you.


Yep, melts my heart. When I am chatting with people at the barn with Raya in hand, she is normally pretty relaxed and let others pet her with no problem... Didn't realize that doesn't mean she will behave the same way without me... Will have to work on convincing her that other people aren't that bad either...

My poor pony was quite gimpy yesterday - even short-strided in the pasture :sad: I suspect she got trimmed a tad short :sad: Something I need to address with the farrier next time...
Horses - there is _always_ something!


----------



## greentree

So sweet, swiss! I just love that story. 

Frls...the answer is, as always, it depends.....how much space you take up for the house, barn, other buildings, how much do you want to spend on hay, how much management do you want to do on the grass. Do you and DH enjoy farm work, and want to prepare soils, seed , etc.? 

It would be a little tight for me, but that is because I cannot live with only 2 horses!!!!! Hahaha!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Lol @greentree. Well Ana is so small, she is more of a stowaway anyway  We are not planning on farming anything. The house will be set back from the road a little so that gives us like half an acre of front lawn which will have a sprinkler system, trees, flowers etc. 

The house will sit on the other half acre so that when we walk out to the back porch, we will be facing 4 acres. We will fence off a small section of our backyard so that the dogs have a place to run around. We are planning on getting one of those barns that has runs attached to it so that the horses can decide if they want to be in or out but we can also shut the stall door so that they are inside if they need to be. The barn will have room for hay and equipment storage. Then we will probably fence off a separate paddock somewhere, and try to create some sort of space for riding. Depending on how much room we have left after that, we might create a second paddock or round pen.

I'm thinking we need 3 horses though, because what if I want to take Ana to a show? Wouldn't the second horse be lonely? Or perhaps a companion animal, like a mini donkey or a mini horse? The neighbors don't want a donkey because they can be kind of loud but they are lower maintenance than a mini.

Opinions?


----------



## AnitaAnne

frlsgirl said:


> Lol @greentree. Well Ana is so small, she is more of a stowaway anyway  We are not planning on farming anything. The house will be set back from the road a little so that gives us like half an acre of front lawn which will have a sprinkler system, trees, flowers etc.
> 
> The house will sit on the other half acre so that when we walk out to the back porch, we will be facing 4 acres. We will fence off a small section of our backyard so that the dogs have a place to run around. We are planning on getting one of those barns that has runs attached to it so that the horses can decide if they want to be in or out but we can also shut the stall door so that they are inside if they need to be. The barn will have room for hay and equipment storage. Then we will probably fence off a separate paddock somewhere, and try to create some sort of space for riding. Depending on how much room we have left after that, we might create a second paddock or round pen.
> 
> I'm thinking we need 3 horses though, because what if I want to take Ana to a show? Wouldn't the second horse be lonely? Or perhaps a companion animal, like a mini donkey or a mini horse? The neighbors don't want a donkey because they can be kind of loud but they are lower maintenance than a mini.
> 
> Opinions?


Sounds perfect!! Horses seem to really appreciate run-in sheds. 

Of course you need three horses! Or four, or maybe 5...:rofl: Remember to build that barn bigger than you think you need...it is so easy to collect horses :wink:

But stick with ones you can ride. Someone always has some sort of issue that keeps one out of the saddle. Very discouraging to have three horses in your backyard and none to ride inkunicorn:


----------



## greentree

What a week!

I actually worked horses 4 days this week...And my neighbor across the street had her great nie e and nephew here from CA... Every day they would come over and pet the horses, and I finally got together with them today. 

I drove JR down and picked them up,drove down the road and back to the barn. saddled up Spirit, and gave them pony rides.

I took this picture...It is Cooper and Spirit communicating on some other level! The child had never touched a horse before. I wish Spirit's eye were clearer.....it was really quite magical.


----------



## frlsgirl

@greentree - Love, love, love that pic! A trainer once told me that horses are much like autistic children and can therefore communicate better with them; perhaps that's what is happening here?


----------



## greentree

@frlsgirl , Could be! Of course, Cooper is on the high end of the IQ scale. I have seen the horses react quietly and carefully many times around delayed children, but never had a child do this. 

It almost made me sad.....if I gelded Spirit and gave him to a therapeutic riding center, would that be his calling??


----------



## SwissMiss

*Greentree* I really love the fact that you are giving pony rides on your stallion :cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Heading home from the Maine multiday ride. It was so blasted hot that words almost can't describe it - but what a fantastic week we had. 

Trying to catch up on here but the roads are so bad it makes trying to read on the phone difficult. 

Attached are a couple teaser pics.


----------



## Celeste

greentree;9313954
It almost made me sad.....if I gelded Spirit and gave him to a therapeutic riding center said:


> If he has a vote, he'll keep the jewels. Does he produce babies that are that sweet?


----------



## greentree

Celeste said:


> If he has a vote, he'll keep the jewels. Does he produce babies that are that sweet?


Yes, he does! But since nobody seems to want a sweet horse, I have been unable to even GIVE them away. I still have 2 of the 4. One of them is in a home where he is well cared for, but the rest.....The other one is just living a feral horse life, I suppose.

The weather people said that I should be getting about 2 inches of rain right now. Looks like SUN rays coming through the window to me!!! If it holds until after breakfast, I WILL get a ride in.

Have a wonderful Sunday...... @Twalker ,are you OK? Hope the surgery went well. @Jan1975 ,are you back in school, already? @happyPlace, how are you?

Missing you all!


----------



## Celeste

@greentree Have you noticed that if you are trying to buy a horse, it is worth thousands of dollars; if you are trying to sell the same horse, it is worth pennies?

I guess it is the economy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @greentree Have you noticed that if you are trying to buy a horse, it is worth thousands of dollars; if you are trying to sell the same horse, it is worth pennies?
> 
> I guess it is the economy.


If it is the economy then my economy has been shiitake my whole life. I rarely can sell a horse, and for some reason I always seem to pay a lot to buy one!


----------



## AnitaAnne

greentree said:


> @frlsgirl , Could be! Of course, Cooper is on the high end of the IQ scale. I have seen the horses react quietly and carefully many times around delayed children, but never had a child do this.
> 
> It almost made me sad.....if I gelded Spirit and gave him to a therapeutic riding center, would that be his calling??


No. His calling is to be your very special fabulously beautiful stud muffin. 

Many therapeutic riding centers sell the excess horses for funds. One I know of sells them every fall then asks for donations in the spring. :twisted:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Heading home from the Maine multiday ride. It was so blasted hot that words almost can't describe it - but what a fantastic week we had.
> 
> Trying to catch up on here but the roads are so bad it makes trying to read on the phone difficult.
> 
> Attached are a couple teaser pics.


Can't wait to read of your adventures! Looks like you are riding Duroc and Fluffy


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am sitting here on HF while doing laundry because it is too hot to be outside :sad:

Been raining nearly every afternoon. Which helps cool down the air for a bit, then it feels like a sauna. Beastly. Grass is growing but don't know if anyone can cut hay with the daily rains. Very annoying

Chicks are laying an average of 6 eggs a day, so I have been bringing a couple dozen every week to work. Several coworkers are thrilled to get them. 

They come running when I call them. Nothing makes me happier than to have my horses running over the hill to me when I call them The horses all look good. 

Dreamer is on a daily wormer and finally his diarrhea seems to be stopping. I should have done that years ago *smacks head* 

The problem is he gets so tired so quickly. 15 minutes walking and he is blowing hard. Don't know if it is the heat or his age or a bit of both. 

@greentree I would love to have one of your horses, but I am stretched boarding 3 as it is :sad:


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne In this heat, I get pretty wiped out after 15 minutes of walking. He may do fine in a few weeks when it cools down.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne In this heat, I get pretty wiped out after 15 minutes of walking. He may do fine in a few weeks when it cools down.

Either my computer is double posting, or I am getting senile and repeating myself.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I suspect the heat gets to him. Even though Raya is far from being fit, she huffes and puffes with walking as well... And she wasn't like that even more out of shape...
Heck, I was breathing hard this weekend as well doing chores around the barn for the whole herd:wink: And it wasn't even 90 degrees!
@greentree, I would love one of your horses, but I don't think I would be a good match for a young horse (yet):sad: Hmmm, says the one who has a green horse :confused_color:

When I fed tonight it started raining. normally as soon as Raya is finished, she wants to get out of the stall. Today she stood at the open door and looked at me as if she asked "can I stay in here a bit longer?" So I let her and as soon as the rain let up, she came to me as if saying "OK, I am ready now!" Such a spoiled pony, lol


----------



## frlsgirl

Yeah I agree @AnitaAnne; the heat has been brutal and it seems to make the horses feel sleepy. It's frustrating to be stuck inside when it's nice out but just too hot to ride. I've been feeling like that most of the summer. Hopefully cooler temps are just around the corner!


----------



## greentree

I have been getting out there and working. I decided that was the only way to stay acclimated to the heat! 

USEF sent me a link to the Dressage Pony Finals, held back in July at KHP.....I watched an Arabian and a Haflinger, and then said to myself, "SELF, you crazy woman, you have 5 ponies in that barn with 20 times more talent than those ponies." Not putting down those peoples' ponies.....they are out there, mine are in the pasture doing little to nothing. 

Sooo, now I am (yet again) motivated to work them, and hope I can afford to show next year....doubtful, but stranger things have happened. Maybe.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne In this heat, I get pretty wiped out after 15 minutes of walking. He may do fine in a few weeks when it cools down.
> 
> Either my computer is double posting, or I am getting senile and repeating myself.


Ditto to all...



SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, I suspect the heat gets to him. Even though Raya is far from being fit, she huffes and puffes with walking as well... And she wasn't like that even more out of shape...
> Heck, I was breathing hard this weekend as well doing chores around the barn for the whole herd:wink: And it wasn't even 90 degrees!
> 
> @greentree, I would love one of your horses, but I don't think I would be a good match for a young horse (yet):sad: Hmmm, says the one who has a green horse :confused_color:
> 
> When I fed tonight it started raining. normally as soon as Raya is finished, she wants to get out of the stall. Today she stood at the open door and looked at me as if she asked "can I stay in here a bit longer?" So I let her and as soon as the rain let up, she came to me as if saying "OK, I am ready now!" Such a spoiled pony, lol


Raya is a smart girl!! 



greentree said:


> I have been getting out there and working. I decided that was the only way to stay acclimated to the heat!
> 
> USEF sent me a link to the Dressage Pony Finals, held back in July at KHP.....I watched an Arabian and a Haflinger, and then said to myself, "SELF, you crazy woman, you have 5 ponies in that barn with 20 times more talent than those ponies." Not putting down those peoples' ponies.....they are out there, mine are in the pasture doing little to nothing.
> 
> Sooo, now I am (yet again) motivated to work them, and hope I can afford to show next year....doubtful, but stranger things have happened. Maybe.


I acclimated all the way through July...I just can't force Chivas to tolerate the August heat. He is blowing coming in from the pasture. The humidity and heat make it feel like 110F. Just too much :sad:

Hope you can get out there and show your beauties soon


----------



## greentree

Whew!! Went to a bxing class this evening at an unair -conditioned gym! It is just a little warehouse...but it was fun! We changed stations every 15 seconds to one minute, so the time flew by....while we were doing our final set, abs, my legs were completely wet. My hair was soaked. It was quite a workout!

Got the stalls cleaned this morning, but as soon as I was ready to ride, it started raining. Gahh!!

I have to clean house tomorrow, because I vo
Lunteered to do an essential oils class for my neighbor. You are all welcome to come!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

*greentree*, can you send some of your energy to me??? 
I am wiped out. But at least I didn't fall off the ladder today, yay!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Been a crazy week here - reading and liking as I can.

MIL moves this weekend, so its crunch time. I have been doing a lot of the packing and almost all of the carrying of boxes (MILs stuff is going from her house to storage in DH's office garage). Tomorrow we start on the big furniture, which I must say my back is dreading. Then MIL will be staying here for a few days while the carpet is put down in her new place and we get some painting done. 

*sigh* I loathe painting. I never painted my own place because I hated the idea of painting more than looking at any neutral color. At least its just one room..


----------



## Celeste

I always grump about painting, but I painted pretty much the entire interior of our house. Some of it needs a touch up here and there, but I am trying to just ignore it. Forever.


----------



## greentree

I would love to come paint for you, PH!!!

I am not a very good day to day housekeeper, and then last week I agreed to do a party for my sweet neighbor...The house was still reasonable from when the fireplace guys came...but it STILL took me 2 DAYS to get it what I consider presentable!!!

There were six of us, plus DH and DS...it was a do Terra essential oil party...


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> Been a crazy week here - reading and liking as I can.
> 
> MIL moves this weekend, so its crunch time. I have been doing a lot of the packing and almost all of the carrying of boxes (MILs stuff is going from her house to storage in DH's office garage). Tomorrow we start on the big furniture, which I must say my back is dreading. Then MIL will be staying here for a few days while the carpet is put down in her new place and we get some painting done.
> 
> *sigh* I loathe painting. I never painted my own place because I hated the idea of painting more than looking at any neutral color. At least its just one room..


It's crunch time for both of us, then 
We are planning to move tomorrow as well , eek! Still lots to do and pack (and I have to work today), but at least the house is ready to move in. 
I finally finished painting (done that for the first time ever), just a few touch-up along the trim needed that can wait until we moved in. And the floor guys installed the floor yesterday...
Of course I have to show off my handiwork (the paint looks cloudy for some reason in the pictures - must be the flash/lighting, because it isn't there in real life :wink

Bedroom








Closet (yes, I am crazy!)








Bathroom (my nemesis - the saturated color makes every streak visible :x and whoever painted the last time did not believe in masking tape and had no steady hand)








Oh, and it was soooo hot and humid yesterday that my spoiled pony didn't mind at all spending the day in a stall under 2 fans, munching hay :wink:


----------



## Eole

I took this picture for you AA last week, as I remember you said you missed my "magic forest" pictures!
I tried many times to post in the past week and it seems my internet connection (both on pad and computer) can't process the new forum and keeps freezing or losing my posts. This morning it seems to work (lighter traffic on the wave-bands I suppose).

Swiss, I love the bedroom, very beautiful. Good luck on moving. I moved every 2 years between 1990 and 2000. Now, I don't want to move, ever. Only when they'll drag me away (kicking and screaming) to an old folk home.

Greentree, I LOVE your ponies and I'm pony-size. I wish I had unlimited space and funds. Don't we all.

Celeste, I've been re-painting (stained wood) the porch and stairs yesterday. Now I see today all the spots I missed. It will bother me until I don't notice anymore.

I'm on vacation and riding most days. Since I have only one rideable horse, I can't indulge as much as I wish.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## greentree

@SwissMiss what a gorgeous floor!! I really like the colors, too! .
@Eole, the trail looks so relaxing. It is so wet here! I guess i will ride down the rode.
I am blaming the Pokemon people for the internet problems!!


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Eole* - that trail looks like a magical forest; love the way the light is filtering through the trees. 
@*SwissMiss* - someone in your household REALLY likes the color blue 
@*greentree* - what is involved in an essential oil party?

Sorry I've been MIA all week; I've been taking care of a stray that I found roaming through our parking lot Monday morning. We are taking her to a rescue group this afternoon; I'm ready to have my life back but I will miss the little stinker! With all that excitement, I only managed to work Ana twice this week. Show season is just around the corner so I need to get my act together and get some serious schooling done. We finalized house plans with the builder Thursday and we are closing on the land Monday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> @*SwissMiss* what a gorgeous floor!! I really like the colors, too! .


I am completely in love with the floor - Laminate has come a looong way!



frlsgirl said:


> @*SwissMiss* - someone in your household REALLY likes the color blue


 
That's what you get when 2 scuba divers choose color :wink:


----------



## greentree

@SwissMiss that scuba comment CRACKED me up!!! It did so because Mary's family's house is painted a VERY close color...and they are divers!!!

Do you have tropical fish paintings for the walls, too???
@frlsgirl we have missed you! Congratulations on the property!!

The party involved her bringing all her little bottles over, explaining how they were made, the company's philosophy, etc., then we sniffed the bottles, and she told us how good they work on her children, and all the amazing benefits of spending a LOT of money!!! 

Here's a newsflash....I am not convinced. Nothing wrong with them, they smell good, but I have trouble believing that ingesting one drop of whatever oil is going to improve my mood, digestion, concentration, sex life, you name it, lol!

It is also MLM, and I am not a fan. The profit has to be extreme in the product to support the downline, and these things ARE expensive. The toothpaste cost 11.00 per tube.plus shipping. 

It was fun getting together, and she gave me a diffuser as a gift for having the party, but there was nothing for me to buy that I could afford. Others bought a few things.


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree Yep, scuba divers are a special kind of people... Very similar to horse people, lol
And yes, we are planning to put some nice fish pictures up. Maybe we even find one that was taken on our favorite reef


----------



## Koolio

Hello!! I have some serious catching up to do, now that I'm back from Norway. It was an awesome trip but I am glad to be home. 
I have hundreds of pictured and have posted many on a popular social media site so I'll save the best for here.
Meet Titan or Leopold (Leo)! We are undecided on his name and thought to give him a few days to settle in before deciding. So without further ado, here he is!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Moving part 1 is done. Tomorrow is painting. Ugh.

But on a good note, I finally got the ride stories from last week's adventures posted in my journal. Lots of pics and the video are there.


----------



## greentree

Koolio!!! He is darling! Glad you made it home, and looking forward to seeing Norway!!!

PH, you are just TOO handy...can you break a nail or something, so you can get out of it??? Got to go read the ride stories....

We had QUITE the adventure yesterday. It IS horse related....

Our carriage club set up a tour of the carriage collection of Misdee Wrigley Miller, in Paris, Ky. She is driving the coach and four in those pictures from the Carriage Festival. 

Yes, THOSE Wrigleys.....

I will describe them in another post...


----------



## Happy Place

Hi all! 
Whew, when I got kicked out, I really got kicked out. I couldn't reset my password until this morning! I'm back now and hope to catch up with everyone. Tim's doing great. I have been off riding for 5 weeks now due to surgery but gaining strength and will be back at it soon (maybe even tomorrow!). :cowboy:


----------



## greentree

Happy!!! I was so excited when I saw your name! I am glad you found your way back....it was not easy. I am afraid there are many members lost. 

So glad you are recovering well! Hope you get to ride...it rained all night here, do we are going down to Nashville to ride bikes, and let the ground dry a bit .


----------



## SwissMiss

Moving is pretty much done! Just a few odd boxes to pack here and there... I think last night @5 I started the first load of laundry, as all the rest was done... Not bad for 3 adults and 2 kiddos...

Still no internet in the new house though...


----------



## Happy Place

I went in to work today for a very full day and still managed to go see Timmy after. Didn't ride, just groomed and loved on him. I have tomorrow off so am planning a ride. I can't wait!


----------



## greentree

Heather texted me that we needed to go on a Renegade hoof boot search and recovery mission up at Mammoth Cave....so it was my civic duty to go! 
I took Lucy, and she was so wonderful! We retraced the trail she and Wanda had ridden yesterday....mission failed... Great ride, though! About 10 miles.


----------



## Happy Place

I want to get some boots for our more rocky trails, but I would have a fit if I lost a $90 boot!

Got to ride today. Timmy was full of energy for him! We worked on circles and transistions before I got too pooped to go on LOL. Beautiful day to be out. I'll be at it again tomorrow. I so badly want to go on a trail ride this weekend, but still no trailer. My best trailer buddy is on vacation this week.


----------



## frlsgirl

@Happy Place and @*greentree* - oh gosh I've never even considered that a horse could lose a boot during a trail ride. Maybe that's why they make obnoxious colors so that you can find them again when they fall off? I've never put any kind of boot or wrap on Ana except once for a long distance trailer ride. Mostly because I'm not confident in how to use them properly and I've heard that you can do more damage than good if you don't know how to use them correctly, plus she has really skinny and long cannon bones; I'm not sure that I could easily find boots would fit her AND are affordable. I'm always scraping the bottom of my horse account to be able to buy stuff for her.


----------



## greentree

Frls...we were looking for a hoof boot....notorious for not staying on...in fact, finding them is how I wound up with a pair of Easyboots! 
We were lamenting the fact that she chose green, and the forest is still green...


----------



## Celeste

frlsgirl said:


> I'm always scraping the bottom of my horse account to be able to buy stuff for her.


That is what money is for....................


----------



## Koolio

Good morning! It is good to read how everyone is doing. Sounds like lots of home renovation, purchasing, painting, riding, and searching for lost boots.

I'm glad to be home from my trip but am quickly reminded how busy life can get! I go back to work Monday but in for a meeting tomorrow morning. In the meantime, the grass is still growing like had with lots of rain, the dogs are keeping everyone busy with frequent puppy play times and I'm trying to get as much riding in and as many lessons as I can. Two more shows left this fall and I'm planning to test up a level. There is work to be done!

So, yesterday I had a lesson... Let me preface this with a story about my left hip. A few years ago, my friends horse bucked me off. She went rodeo style and sent me airborn to land on my hip. Since, I have suffered bouts of bursitis that get quite painful, but pain never stopped me from riding. So, yesterday's lesson we were working on a newer maneuver in the next level dressage test. (Collected trot H to C with 15 m circle canter at C, proceed M to X and trot transition at X). Not a difficult maneuver but the arena door is between H and C. So, with a sore hip, I rode the pattern but apparently wasn't quite right in my seat. Himmy was sassy and reactive due to crazy weather, a loose horse and noises outside the arena, so she spooked at the door, dumping me into the dirt on my already sore and inflamed hip. :-(. My instructor, knowing I'm on the verge of old lady hood said, "you don't have to get back on...", to which I replied, " you bet your boots I do". I was mad at myself and mad at Himmy. We were going to GET this done!!
So, we did it again, many more times now without stirrups to ensure I kept my seat bones anchored properly. Himmy bucked about the first 5-6 rounds sassy and proud that she actually got me off (first time) but I rode her though and we got it. Whew!! What we won't do to prove a point to our horses and ourselves...
Now, I'm pretty sore but managing with some gentle movements and meds. I managed to go for a bareback ride on Sam last night and practiced sitting trot because the best cure for injury is to keep on trucking right? Sam was a gentleman and very happy for a walkabout. Needless to say, I slept well but on my right side only.


----------



## frlsgirl

:happydance:And we are officially in escrow! Land contract got signed last night so now we are just in the 60 day waiting period where they do title opinions, appraisals etc.


----------



## Koolio

Congratulations Frlsgrl!!


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> :happydance:And we are officially in escrow! Land contract got signed last night so now we are just in the 60 day waiting period where they do title opinions, appraisals etc.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Bodhigirl

I just bought a sweet horse, so somebody loves them!
Am new to this whole forum... As I needed support with the new baby (four year old paint). When I got my first horse almost 20 years ago, we were at two training barns before moving to a ranch to trail ride alone.
Alone with a baby not so great.
Hired a trainer to start as soon as we fix his sunburn (separate thread, very helpful!!!)

Glad to be here. Lots of engagement, almost as good as a barn! But you guys all seem to have rain! I'm in southern CA with four years of drought and the earth seems to get harder every year. Prayers for rain this fall instead of more fires!

Bg


----------



## SwissMiss

If this goes on, my pony soon won't have any forelock left :sad:

Last year when I could hardly touch her, she looked pretty good. This year? Due to the luxury of a fly mask her face is half naked and her forelock is one big dreadlock (ok, not so big after my attempts to unravel it)... But she seems happier now, and that is all that counts, right? :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

On our way home from the NorthEast Challenge in Maine. I am thrilled beyond words to report:

FLUFFY IS A 100 MILE HORSE!!!!

A full ride story with pics and video will be up when I get some time to work on them. 

Can't figure out how to get smilies to work from the phone, but you can likely imagine all the ones I would have included.


----------



## SwissMiss

yay Fluffy!!!!! Can't wait to read the whole story!


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Koolio* - ouch, I hope you feel better soon 
@*PhantomHorse* 13 - yay for 100 mile mark
Welcome @*Bodhigirl* 

We took Ana trail riding on our new property:










It was super fun!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## greentree

Hey everyone! 
I have been MIA....I logged out for a week hoping something would change.....silly me. Nothing changed. I do not have time to stare at this silly pad, waiting for the HF to go to a thread! Holding it over my head to try to get a signal. My arms are tired,and I am going to get brain cancer.

So, I will occasionally attempt to check in, and maybe lurk a bit, but I am over and out.

I do not know if PM's come through when I am loged out, and it took me a WEEK to get the last one, so that may not work, anyway.

Love ya! Nancy


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh wow! Sorry you are having so much trouble with the internet connection Nancy @greentree. I've used up my gigs for the month, and won't get any more until 9/5 but that only applies to my cell phone and I'm still able to use Wifi at home which works pretty well.


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have been MIA....I logged out for a week hoping something would change.....silly me. Nothing changed. I do not have time to stare at this silly pad, waiting for the HF to go to a thread! Holding it over my head to try to get a signal. My arms are tired,and I am going to get brain cancer.
> 
> So, I will occasionally attempt to check in, and maybe lurk a bit, but I am over and out.
> 
> I do not know if PM's come through when I am loged out, and it took me a WEEK to get the last one, so that may not work, anyway.
> 
> Love ya! Nancy


 
I was already wondering where you were... Now I know :sad:


Will miss you!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have the ride story with pics and the video about this weekend's 100 with Fluffy up in my journal. 

Also, have some pics up from a couple rides on Sultan and George I hadn't gotten posted before there.

I also realized I had gone out with Gina on Amish last week and hadn't had a chance to post about it!
















































I hope to get Phin out tomorrow.. fingers crossed the day goes as planned!


----------



## Twalker

*Still Alive*

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't posted for awhile. 
Surgery went fine. Recovery is going ok. Sling restricting typing. I'm hoping they release me to go back to work on 12th.
Looks like i have a lot of catching up to do. Missed reading and talking to you all.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*fg*: congrats on the land purchase! super exciting!!

*greentree*: sorry to hear you are still having internet issues. 

*Twalker*: glad to hear your surgery went well and you are recovering as planned. hopefully you have been finding one-handed ways to keep yourself occupied.


Today I got Phin out. The whole story (with more pics) is in my journal.




















Tomorrow we take a load of hay to some friends, then I have the yard sale. Gonna be busy.


----------



## SwissMiss

Yesterday Raya demonstrated effectively that she can be quite the pill if she wants to :icon_rolleyes: 
The cruelty of having to stand still was one of the points she tried to make... Too bad for her :wink: It was way too hot to really work with her, but apparently I made my point  Today when I called her she came right up and was a complete angel... Love that mare

On another note, I checked my saddle in the tack locker (haven't used it for probably 3 weeks) and I almost cried: it is covered in mold :sad: Not just a little bit of it, but a thick white layer :sad: I guess I know what I will do this weekend...


----------



## greentree

Well, if they did anything to the HF, it is loading on a pretty reliable basis!

We are cutting hay now, so we will be baling on Monday to Tuesday... I am trying to get DH to take me for a trail ride tomorrow! 

Boxing is going well! I can now RUN the entire 5 minutes! I am bound and determined to be FIT at 60! Got 2.5 years to work on it....I have never in my life been able to run. 
Never. DH (Mr. Recliner!!!) Is even saying he enjoys it....kind of scary. 

DS is out riding his bike several days a week. He rides on trails, lol, while the old folks like to ride on paved trails! 

My adorable Elwood is just the best dog! He just hangs out on the porch if I leave him out during the day. I leave him in a stall occasionally, just to give poor Aurora a break! He chews on her constantly when he is out.

I have been riding a good bit. Took the mares up to the Amish to get their shoes reset on Wednesday. 

Have a great Labor Day weekend, everyone!!


----------



## Happy Place

Hi all, happy Labor day! Haven't ride much between hot hot weather and recuperating. Work starts up full time tomorrow. Here we go!


----------



## Celeste

I got brave enough to go down the dirt road by myself. (Well with my horse I should say.) She was quiet, not barn sour coming or going, and we had a nice, short ride.


----------



## greentree

Celeste, I am so proud of you!!

Happy, you need a break! You hardly got any summer!!

I typed a long post about my ride, and the HF ate it!!! We are making hay today. I am already worn out.


----------



## SwissMiss

Happy Labor Day!

We are finally done with moving in - even most pictures and stuff like that is where it belongs 
Already feeling completely at home!

Found my saddle back under all that white/gray fuzz and keeping it at home at the moment - at least until the humidity drops a bit.

Wanted to go for a trail ride all weekend long, but my trail buddy didn't have time :sad: And my BO sold her truck, so I can't even borrow her rig anymore to meet up with other riders... So I am stuck at the barn, with a horse that is still very nervous in the arena...
But after feeding this am I was really itching to ride, so I took my "old" lesson horse for a spin... She needs some schooling anyway and I can ride her whenever I want. Quite a difference to my very agile, extremely responsive pony, but still lots of fun to ride. And she was a really good girl! 

Despite the clouds it was pretty hot, so we kept it short and sweet...

Guess who was staring at us the whole time, with a really jealous expression on her face?:rofl: I really need to work her in the arena more often, so I feel comfortable riding her there when nobody is around...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend!

I got Phin out for a ride yesterday. The whole story is in my journal.





















Today, I helped Keith harvest potatoes. I have heard countless stories (good, bad, and ugly) about this process and it was amazing to see it for myself. I tried to get some pictures but I was so busy I just didn't have much time. I will try for better shots tomorrow. Let me just say, I will never look at a potato the same way again!!


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm thinking of busting Josie out of doggie jail on my lunch break today; I've done everything possible to get her adopted and she keeps slipping further and further down the list. The pound took a new picture of her and she looks terrible. Someone talk me off the ledge!

I already brought a sheet to cover my car seat and a blank check to cover bail to work with me today! We don't need another dog, we don't need another dog, we don't need another dog....sigh.


----------



## greentree

Oh, sure @frlsgirl ,make US feel guilty for keeping the dog there!!!! Hahaha!

I got all of the hay picked up....almost by myself. We got about 125 bales off of that cutting. Neighbor still has a 10 acre patch that he thinks will make decent hay. It is not visible from the road, so I have never seen it....


----------



## greentree

Oh, sure @frlsgirl ,make US feel guilty for keeping the dog there!!!! Hahaha!

I got all of the hay picked up....almost by myself. We got about 125 bales off of that cutting. Neighbor still has a 10 acre patch that he thinks will make decent hay. It is not visible from the road, so I have never seen it....


----------



## frlsgirl

Ugh - drove to the pound to pick up Josie; she has kennel cough AND heartworm. So I told them I couldn't take her; I really wish there was more I could do for her; I have two other dogs and I don't want them to get sick plus I don't have the funding to treat heartworm on a foster dog that may or may not survive treatment. One of my dachshunds just had surgery last Thursday because his canines had poked through to his sinuses so he's still healing and I don't want to expose him to kennel cough. Maybe the best thing for Josie is to go to doggie heaven where there is no more pain or sorrow. This really sucks!


----------



## greentree

Awww, poor Josie. You do not want to bring kc home.


----------



## SwissMiss

Poor Josie - you are right, it may be better for her to cross the rainbow bridge...


----------



## greentree

@frlsgirl , I went over and read your journal, but did not reply because I lost the connection.....but Ana looks wonderful, and you take care of yourself so you can have a great show!!!

I am done with doing all of this responsible stuff in the house, and going out to ride a horse!!!! I do not feel like hooking up the trailer, but I would like to ride on some trails, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This has been a crazy week for me!

Monday was the start of potato harvest. I have never experienced it before as the farm hasn't raised potatoes since I got involved with DH.. but I have heard stories - good, bad, and downright frightening. I wasn't sure what to expect (how many of the stories were accurate?!).. and I was even more surprised when I heard it was tradition for the women to wear prom dresses the first day on the harvester. I only went to my senior prom kicking and screaming.. the last thing I ever expected to wear again was a prom dress!

For those not familiar (and I sure wasn't), potatoes are dug out with the craziest piece of equipment you will ever see, a potato harvester:










That sucker has 5 different conveyors which go 4 different directions! When it's running there is no time to take video, as everyone is frantically picking either rocks out of the potatoes or potatoes out of the rocks.

And yes, I really wore a prom dress (over my tshirt and jeans!).. yay for goodwill 50 cent tag days. :wink:











After the digging is done, then it's time for grading. This is the grading set-up:











The process removes the potatoes from the initial truck, moves them along so all the rocks and vines and not-good-enough potatoes can be removed, then loads them into the tractor trailer to get hauled. In this case, the potatoes are going to a french fry factory.




















The harvester is actually a lot of fun. It's almost like a video game come to life, as you never know what is going to pop out and need to be ready all the time. I keep joking with Keith and Gina they need to market it not as work, but as gaming practice and get some kids in to help. 

The grader is fairly mind-numbing.. it's amazing I haven't been dreaming of potatoes after doing this all week!


----------



## Jan1975

Hi everybody!  I took a little break from HF. It seems so intense over here...so many rules. Also, I tend to over-share and regret it later, and here I cannot go back and edit my posts. I have been posting a bit again, but I think I'll probably stay away from posting on this thread as this is where I tended to overshare the most. It makes me nervous on a public forum. But, I wanted to pop in to say hi and explain my absence. I am on FB all the time so PM me if you'd like to hook up there.


----------



## Celeste

Glad to see you back online. Maybe I am not very observant, but I haven't noticed you saying too much or over sharing or getting in trouble.

I am not posting much either because I am trying to spend more time outside than on the computer.

I have done a few little (very short) solo dirt road rides. Today my girl was an angel. We saw a red-tailed hawk flying over us.


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, harvesting potatoes is quite an elaborate production. A friend of mine sells his potatoes to a chips factory and they will only accept a certain size... But fancy dresses on the harvester? Never heard of that, but then, we don't have prom in Switzerland either :wink:

@Jan1975, was already wondering where you are! Don't be a total stranger. Otherwise I have to stalk you on fb :wink:

@Celeste, your girl was an angel today and mine reminded me that she is a green horse :icon_rolleyes:

It was deceivingly pleasant early this morning and we were expecting a nice, cool trail ride in the woods. But when we started out at 8, suddenly the humidity seemed to increase by the second and the horses were soaking wet with just walking... Needless to say we didn't push them! One would think it was too hot to act silly, but Raya decided that today was the day to act spooky. A car coming up from behind? Normally she would not even acknowledge it, but today it induced jumping to the side, spinning and trying to run off :x Acting scared of the dog and when the other horse spooked at a horse-eating branch on the ground, Raya decided it would be good to try to turn around and bolt :shrug: But no reaction to the deer that ran out besides us?!
I think she was simply feeling full of herself and decided it is time to show me what she can do, as she quieted down each time within seconds when I made her behave...

Did anybody hear from @AnitaAnne? Or did she get lost in the whole HF tech mess?


----------



## Eole

Have been reading, but this place is more quiet than it used to.
AA, where are you?
Jan, I don't remember you oversharing, just being very enthusiastic about horses, dog and kids. Nice to see you drop by.
PH, I've picked cucumbers on a farm, but no experience with potatoes. Prom dress??? That is a weird tradition. My highschool graduation dress was very ugly. And I NEVER wore dresses, so I felt ackward to say the least. I purposely missed my biology b.sc. graduation.

Swiss, Raya is just working on your horsemanship skills, you should thank her. 

Talking about skills, Buttercup now runs away from me when I get in the paddock with a halter. :icon_rolleyes: She will stick to me like velcro if I don't have a halter. She's a sucker for getting a good scratched around the ears and wither. I've tried to change the association "halter=work" this past month, but doesn't seem to work. Well, not yet anyway.

I'm on puppy-watch, as my scottie ruptured a cruciate tendon this week and had surgery yesterday. Poor thing! We got him home this morning.


----------



## greentree

Jan, I am glad to see you back....honestly, I do not know what you are talking about. I am the mean person who is always in trouble.... Lol! Cyber bullies! 

Ph13 that looks like fun, for a little while! Great pictures!!

Eole, sorry to hear you are nursing your poor dog.. Healing thoughts for him! You can torture poor Buttercup by carrying the halter all the time..,

I just got home from a ride! Took Sissy up and explored the other end of the Buffalo Creek trail. Got part way down, and did not like the look of it, being by myself, so I turned around and went back up to Collie Ridge.
I decided I wanted the mileage, so I turned down the Wet Prong trail, which is lovely(not wet !), was riding along marveling at the quiet, the feeling of being totally alone on this place, thinking I was almost to the creek do Sissy could get a drink, and...VOICES, lots of loud ones! I could see at least 6, maybe more, horses coming up, so I spun Sissy around and gaited most of the way back up!

They almost caught me, so they must have been gaited horses. They were loud the whole way. 

At the trailer, I had 11.05 miles. 

Got home, rinsed Sissy, watered and hayed, then the storm hit, which is the cold front!!! Now the power is off, so I am enjoying the dark, quiet house.


----------



## Jan1975

Thanks for the re-welcome, guys. I didn't mean that people here said I over shared, but rather that I gave out some pretty specific details that maybe I'd regret later on a public area that goes away. Maybe I'm being hyper-paranoid (very likely). I've still been reading here and keeping up w/ y'all.


----------



## greentree

Jan, I do not do FB for that very reason, so I understand, !!!! I cannot stand the thought of being tracked, and it gives me the absolute heebeegeebees when old photos pop up as "memories" . DH is always showing me those.....shivers....

Here is a new picture of Elwood.We were sitting on the porch after the storm, waiting for the power company to finish...

Today, we are "landscaping" the new gated entrance to the farm....our neighbor called and said a dog pooped in her yard. So we are putting up a gate to be certain that it is not ours!!!! 

Oh and "You MAY Be A *******"...... If you cut a little part of your backyard, and make 12 BALES!!!!!


----------



## frlsgirl

@greentree - Thank you! Sorry I haven't been as verbal on this thread; have barley had enough time to keep my journal current.

But I do have good news: Josie got SAVED Friday! A friend on FB saw my sad post, and worked with a foster rep at a rescue group in OKC to make it happen. She picked her up Friday and is personally paying for her vet treatments at her vet's office; once she's well enough to travel and be with other dogs, she will be transported to a foster home in OKC.


----------



## Eole

Elwood:  he is adorable! I heard that those dogs are as active as border collies and as stubborn\hard to train as terriers: any truth in that? Sometimes myths about breeds are just myths, just like arabians in the horse world. He sure is cute.
*Greentree*, thanks for the halter advice, I started doing just that: carrying the halter all the time and putting it on and off at random for no reason. She seems puzzled. I was told to make her work and move when she runs away, but my experience with arabians is: 1) they don't mind and actually enjoy it and never get tired 2) it ruins the trust in you (why is she chasing me?) 
That is a long ride by yourself. You are ready for endurance!  Sorry your ride was ruined by loud riders. I am quite a loner and my quiet ride time is precious. Sometimes I wish I had riding partners, then when I'm with riders chatting non-stop, I miss my lonely rides.

*frls* I haven't been verbal here either, as I've been busy and trying to wean myself from the screen. Also, I lost HF posts I've written on my computer which is frustrating and turns me off from the whole thing. It takes time to write (English is not my language) and I feel cheated of my time and effort when a message disappears. :x
How is the new home?

Now I have another animal problem. Onyx, my amazing hunter cat, decided 3-legged Kalou is a prey to erase from the face of the earth. Not kidding here. When I took him on leash to do his business last night, she stalked and attacked him again and again, despite my chasing, hissing and kicking her away. Very scary. There is no way I can manage a sick dog and killer cat here. I decided to get rid of the cat. I'm very sad, as I've never given up on an animal before, but there is no time to "rehab". It's not a behavior problem, she's a hunter with powerful instincts and Kalou is a wounded animal. Desperately looking to re-home. I sent messages to all friends and contacts. Meanwhile, I found a place to board her temporarily until I find a suitable solution. Heart broken, I love all my critters, no an easy choice.:sad:


----------



## SwissMiss

@Eole, so sorry to hear about your problem with Onyx. She is beautiful. Is there a possibility to send Onyx on "vacation" until Kalou is healed and then reassess? 
And I fully agree, real hunters are not something you can change. Our cat is one of those too. He was the bane of the local fauna, stalked everything that wasn't at least double his size and brought everything (ranging from hummingbirds over full grown rabbits to opossums) home... Luckily, old age made him slow down a bit, but I wouldn't dare to add another animal to our household...


----------



## Celeste

@Eole About the "killer cat", a nice dressage whip applied just as he attacks might make him rethink things. A high power water gun might also help. I have had several cats that loved to pounce on other pets just for the sport of it. In my experience, they lose interest.


@greentree Elwood is a blue heeler? When I was in college, I rescued a dog that looked exactly like him. He somehow ended up in a research project that did not harm to him; but he was slated for euthanasia. The researcher and I smuggled him out of the place after hours and she lied on her paper work and said that he was put down. So there is my confession of criminal activity. (If anyone reports it to the authorities, I'll deny it to the end. lol) 

Well anyway, that little dog was the best dog ever. He followed her for miles and miles on her horse. He stayed in the house when they were home and never caused problems. Just a great dog in general.


----------



## greentree

Eole, I agree with Celeste about the water gun! Great idea.

Yes, Elwood is a Blue Heeler. Back in about 2002, DS and I. Were coming into our neighborhhod, and a little puppy ran in front of the truck. DS got out, and made sure he was out of the street, and then the puppy followed us. He had a little collar on, so I sent DS down to knock on doors, but noone claimed to know him. 
I put that puppy on the front seat, and he rode there as if he had been trained. I took him to all the vets, all the groomers, but nobody had ever seen him, so I claimed him.
I had 2 Standard Poodles at the time.
I looked them up on the internet, and the web said that BH shed seasonally, and rank with Pit Bulls in aggression. Great. A training challenge!!!
Blue was not a training challenge, he was a phenom! I had trained the Poodles at Dogwood, so I took Blue there, and he whizzed right through the classes up to advanced tricks.

Originally, I kept him to be a trail dog, but I failed at training him not to herd the horses on the trail, and he would nip their heels. 

He went to a couple of endurance rides, and one time, while DH was hooking up the trailer, he locked the doors, thankfully with the truck running, and we had to wait 2 hours for roadside assistance to find us in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Celeste

Our neighbor has a pit bull that had intention of making sport out of chasing our horses. The horses made sport out of chasing him out of the pasture. He got a few minor injuries but survived the ordeal. He seems to stay home now.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: Raya just wanted to remind you that mareishness knows no temperature limit.* :wink:

Jan*: very glad to have you back. hope you continue to post.*

Celeste*: hope you are still getting saddle time. excellent that PP is behaving herself.*

greentree*: elwood is growing up to be a stunning dog. love that look!*

Eole*: hope you find the right situation for the kitty. she is beautiful but can't have her going after the dog. i have found the things you heard about heelers to be true. they are generally super smart like border collies but can have dominant personalities, so are not good dogs for novice owners or people who won't discipline (or where the dog is smarter than the person!).


Same old, same old for me it seems. Another day, another potato:











I have also been in the saddle daily for the past 3 days! I got Phin out Sunday and today. The full story is in my journal.




















Yesterday, I went out with Gina. I rode Amish so she could take her new horse (had been called Otis, but she will be changing it).





























Tomorrow is more potatoes.. then maybe more saddle time if the weather holds (forecasting rain, but since we need it so badly I don't expect it to actually happen).


As a random aside, has anybody else noticed the smilies that show in the small box in the reply screen seem to be different every day now? Would be nice if it was the ones you used most often (like how emojis work).


----------



## greentree

I LOST smilies about a YEAR ago!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, yes, saw that about the smilies as well... 

Raya was so nice the last few days (coming from the far end of the pasture when called, letting me put her fly mask on without holding her, tolerating my hoof rasping attempts), it's almost scary :grin: Or maybe she _really_ likes the peppermint nuggets!

But I feel sorry for her (and a bad mom). I forgot to stretch the skin when tightening the girth last Saturday and promptly she rubbed a spot  She isn't tender or swollen, but still - poor girl. She never even gave a hint of a complaint during the ride - or maybe her "spooks" were her way to tell me something is off...

Have a good day y'all


----------



## greentree

Looks like I get to go to a show next weekend! It is at Oak Grove...she is a show jumper, and I have tried to get Mary to go over there and take lessons.....Harriet just built a big indoor arena, and I have not been over there since it was finished. We are going over there tomorrow to school!

I am dying to take Lucy, but I do not want to distract Gavotte. Hope I can get some pictures!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Sorry I've been mostly absent; aside from being busy, I'm having HF issues; whenever I try to scroll through posts so that I can reply, I keep getting "stop running script" messages. Argh!


----------



## Celeste

I get those "stop script" messages from other sites too. I think it comes from evil that inherently resides within the internet. Or perhaps it is aliens on the satellites that the signals bounce off of.


----------



## SwissMiss

Grrr, no riding for me: my lovely mare has a wonderful stone bruise :sad:

She is not lame, but def NQR and walking on eggshells on that foot...
I suspect she did that at the last ride, since her leg was buckling once (on soft footing, but there may have been a rock underneath)... But she didn't limp or even reduce speed...

I think hoof boots are in our future...


----------



## Koolio

Good morning and happy weekend!!

I haven't been on in a while but think of you all often. Work annoyingly gets in the way and I am trying to squeeze every last bit of decent weather out of the summer before spending too much time indoors.

I've been riding quite a lot and have been schooling Koolio in preparation for my last dressage show of the season. He is doing great. Himmy had been a little off for a bit so I gave her a break. I think she was getting tired of schooling so much so now I'm trying to do things that are a little more fun with more hacks. Once my old dressage saddle sells, I think I'll buy a jumping saddle for her and get her going over some fences again. She loves to jump and it's about time I learned how. I'm also still trying to get a ride or two a week on old man Sam as he is starting to lose his toppling and good feed and regular work are my only chance of getting it back. At 26, he is still doing remarkably well.

Our life has been turned upside down some with Leo, our new boxer puppy. He's adorable and knows it. He and Lucy have been into toilet papering the house every chance they get! They get along fantastically but have also established themselves as partners in crime. Fun times!! I also have to get Leo into a handling class as he will be going to his first show in late October or early November.

He exciting bit of news I have is that DD is coming home from Germany in Dec. It is hard to believe her year is up already but also seems like it has been forever. She plans to work and ride for a few months while she applies to Art school. It will be a big adjustment for everyone but we are very excited to have her home for a while.

I hope everyone is doing well and gas a great weekend!


----------



## greentree

Swiss, sorry to hear about Raya's stone bruise! Hopefully it will heal up quickly.

Koolio, how exciting! Dog shows! I used to show a Standard Poodle....lots of work, but fun! Glad the horses are doing well! 

We took Gavotte over to school on the jumps. Luckily, she has that awesome cellulose footing in the arena, and there is no mud!! It rained the entire time we were outside, and QUIT as soon as we were done! Gavotte did well, even jumped the box with flowers after a couple of tries.

We went to the mum guys house, and paid for him to dig the mums and we will pick them up tomorrow, since it was pouring rain while we were there...rain, the theme of my day!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: hope Raya is back to normal in no time. how frustrating to miss out on riding!

*Koolio*: good to hear from you! glad you are getting saddle time while you can. pics of the ponies and the pups is a must.

*greentree*: glad to hear Gavotte did so well. hopefully you are sending that rain our way, as we sure could use it.


I got Phin out for a ride today. The whole story is in my journal.





























Finger and toes crossed the predicted rain actually does come tomorrow..


----------



## greentree

PH, I HOPE you get some rain.....you all are supposed to have a snowy winter! Some of the weather sites say we are, some say we are not.

We spent the evening painting our "newly gated estate entrance" ( lol) .We used galvanized gates, and so we painted them black, which is not quite SO ******* looking. Once the Johnsongrass gets to 6' in front of them, they won't show at ALL!!
Bwahaha!!!


----------



## Eole

greentree said:


> We went to the mum guys house, and paid for him to dig the mums and we will pick them up tomorrow, since it was pouring rain while we were there...rain, the theme of my day!!!!


:think: ???
I guess a mum is not a mom. People don't usually dig moms. A mum could be a champagne bottle. But no point in digging those either. Please enlighten my French brain. :dance-smiley05:

*Swiss*, sorry about the bruise, that's annoying. I use boots if you ever decide to go there.

*Koolio*, not enough owners listen to their horse when they become tired of formal training. Himmy is lucky to have you. Leo and Lucy must be hilarious together, so glad they get along so well.

*PH* I'm shocked at your fall-looking pictures. Not a leaf on the ground here. Barely starting to change colors. Every season has come a month late since 2015 and this September still feels like summer. Very unusual. 

*FRLS*, I also have HF issues, doesn't work on my computer. Have to use the tablet.

I miss *AA*... I thought of her all week end as I loaded Buttercup and went to stay a couple days at a friend's barn near endless horse trails. There were chicken all over the place, extremely friendly. Had to shoo them out of the trailer and tack/guest room, they followed me everywhere!:grin:

Arrival at the barn was quite eventful. There were no one around. I put BC in an empty stall with a split door opening on the paddock, where she could see the owner's horses. I went out to get a water bucket and when I get back in, there are two COWS in the stall and NO HORSE!!!:eek_color: Well it seems the pet cows are as friendly as the chicken and came right up to her door to greet her. She ran through the door, ripping off the door frame in the process. I was glad I had packed my tools and nailed it back in place.

I had a friend/trainer come and help me for a horse-loading lesson as Buttercup is difficult and I need better tools to handle her. I learned a lot on loading and leadership. I'm way too "soft" and let my horse make decisions. Learning to be firm and consistent isn't easy.

I rode BC with company for the first time. She was a handful, but good. I did most rides alone and she was perfect. Trails were amazing, horse riding heaven with over 120 miles of groomed trails. She loaded right on the trailer yesterday to get back home. :loveshower: Travelling alone is still stressful to me, so it was a very good experience overall. I'm out to see Buttercup before heading to work. Not sure if she'll be happy to see me, this was stressful to her as well.


----------



## Eole

I have trouble posting more than one picture, so I'll share a few separately.


----------



## Eole

And one more!
(sorry if sideway, no clue how to modify)


----------



## Eole

And one last picture. Trails are mostly sandy, in and out the forest and along small farms fields.


----------



## Celeste

I believe by "mums" she meant chrysanthemums. It took me a while to figure out why people from other areas were always talking about their "mum's" horse and such. I know some people talk to flowers.............

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysanthemum


----------



## SwissMiss

@Eole, sounds like an adventure! And the trails look/sound awesome.
I already decided I will give Renegades a try. The few people that use boots on their Peruvians had the best luck with them staying on.


This will be _FUN_ getting them on her the first time! Yesterday, I had a bit soapier water than usual to wash her feet and Raya behaved as if the foam would eat her, lol

@greentree, you are more than welcome to have fun in our yard, lol

@phantomhorse13, wow, you already have fall!!! Here it is still nasty hot and humid!

@Koolio, glad you are getting as much riding in as you do! And I am sure Leo adds a whole new dimension to your household!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sadly, our "fall" is happening because of the drought. While some trees are changing colors before the leaves fall, a lot are just withering and falling off dead. The weather continues to yo-yo, with a day or two of normal temps then back up to 10+ degrees above normal. The humidity has been a constant.

We_ finally_ got some rain last night and today - the first in literal weeks. We got 1.25 inches over the course of about 12 hours and other than some moisture on the driveway, you would never know it. Maybe now the trees will turn like they should. And the pasture won't go crunch any more.

*SM*: you will have to take video of the first time Raya is loose to move in her boots.


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> you will have to take video of the first time Raya is loose to move in her boots.


I will! I just hope I will get both on before she decides to give in to her SouthAmerican temperament :twisted:
And it may be a good idea to fix the gate that separates the round pen from the pasture first, so I don't have to chase her all over 20 acres!


----------



## Eole

Swiss, Renegade is a great choice. The company gives good service for sizing and adjusting. If you are on FB, they have a page and are very helpful.

Yes, if you can video her first steps, that is usually funny. My experience on 5 different horses is that they step high like a dressage Grand Prix horse for a couple steps and that's it. They realize almost instantly that the ground is suddenly comfortable, which usually makes me feel a bit guilty for all the barefoot rides when I thought they were fine.

PH, wishing some more good rain your way. I'm hoping for a dry autumn here to ride, then a hard frost before snow to maintain good trail footing for winter and spring riding.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Eole*, yes their customer service is simply astounding! I was a bit worried that Raya's heels are too low for renegades and contacted company directly. They asked for some pictures with measurements (which I got this weekend) and I already had a reply with recommendations this afternoon!

But boy, they are _not_ cheap! However, if they keep my pony comfortable and sound, it's well worth it!


----------



## Twalker

*Hi*

Just popping in to say hi to everyone. Not much going on here. Just healing and started back to work. Hope everyone is well.


Seems like people are missing in here. Did I miss something? 


Have a great day.


----------



## frlsgirl

I’m back and trying to catch up with everyone:

@*Celeste* - Another update got released on my computer and suddenly I’m not having any more HF issues unless I click reply to a post. 

@*SwissMiss* – I would also love to see pictures or a video when you introduce Raya to the boots. I’ve never tried them but have considered it; Ana has tiny feet so I assume she would be hard to fit. I did put shipping boots on her hind legs once and she tried to run away from them; it was quite comical because she couldn’t figure out why those monsters around her legs kept following her. I finally got her settled down enough to take them off; I ended up throwing them away because she had trampled the crap out of them.

@*Koolio* – would love to see some Dressage action shots of you and Koolio  

@*Eole* – love the chicken in the trailer. I can relate on the trailer training; Ana likes to be involved in the decision making process but if she say’s no then I’ll have to make a different decision for her and that always ruffles a few feathers.

@*phantomhorse13* – love the picture of you riding through the woods with leaves turning/falling. Is it fall already at the east coast? It’s still summer in Oklahoma.

We are doing well; just finished the first Dressage show of the season and went home with two blue ribbons and a high point award so I can’t complain. Loui, my red dachshund, has been sick and I had to take him back to the vet last night; he’s got a nasal fistula (sp) that they operated on in August and one of the holes opened up again so they had me leave him at the vet last night. Sadie, my chocolate dachshund, keeps looking for him so I took her to work with me today. Anxiously awaiting a call from the vet to let me know how the surgery went. He’s getting up there in age, just turned 11.


----------



## SwissMiss

*fearless, *congrats on a successful show! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for Loui.


I would have laughed sooo hard watching Ana trying to run away from her shipping boots! Poor her, running as fast as she can it is still not enough, lol.
Raya has small feet as well: 11 cm wide and long (her fronts are pretty much round)... I just don't ride her enough on trails to justify shoes. And the muck in the pasture (all year long along the ditch) is notorious for pulling shoes off...


----------



## SwissMiss

Twalker said:


> Just popping in to say hi to everyone. Not much going on here. Just healing and started back to work. Hope everyone is well.
> 
> 
> Seems like people are missing in here. Did I miss something?
> 
> 
> Have a great day.



Glad to see you back!
Yes, there are some empty chairs around the table... Started when the whole HF tech trouble started... Wonder if some simply gave up trying to log in again...


----------



## greentree

Hope Loui is doing OK!

Twalker, good to see you!! We are missing a BUNCH of people. 

I spent 2 HOURS working Gavotte, then Mary showed up and she rode her for 30 minutes. The poor horse was a board..... Then we took JR and Sissy across the street on a non trail ride. We just plundered through the woods.her side of the street isnot as thickly underbrushed as mine!


----------



## frlsgirl

@greentree a "non trail ride" lol; I guess that's pretty much what I do with Ana when we go hacking around the fields. Ana doesn't care; as long as it's not arena work, it qualifies as a trail ride


----------



## frlsgirl

Loui is back from the vet and has the wear the collar of shame for a while so that he doesn't paw out his stitches:










Of course dear husband comes to the rescue and takes the collar off; poor Sadie is worried about her big brother:










You just can't trust him without the collar; if you turn your head for a second he's got his paw up by his mouth trying to get the stitches out. So Lou is protesting the collar by pretending he is paralyzed from the waist down and demands to be carried everywhere.

I haven't seen my pony since Monday (officially Sunday); I secretively snuck out to the barn on Monday after Lou's vet appointment to let Ana hand-graze for a bit, then washed off all the evidence and raced home; husband didn't suspect a thing. Tonight I'll get to go and spend some quality time for her; we might even go for a "non-trail" trail ride


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> Glad to see you back!
> Yes, there are some empty chairs around the table... Started when the whole HF tech trouble started... Wonder if some simply gave up trying to log in again...


Swiss - I almost gave up too. It took me two days off persistent emails to get HF to fix my password issues. :icon_frown:


----------



## SwissMiss

Twalker said:


> Swiss - I almost gave up too. It took me two days off persistent emails to get HF to fix my password issues. :icon_frown:


Glad you didn't give up!!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Raya seems to accept hugs now! 
I wouldn't go that far to say she really enjoys them, but they are apparently an accepted part of our routine now :grin:

Whenever I bring her back to the pasture, I take her halter off and if she stands nicely, she will get a cookie. Taught her very quickly _not_ to run off immediately, lol. Then I started to give her a brief hug before telling her "go graze"... For a few days she was "what are you doing?", but she learned quickly that I am not going to eat her and she can move if she wants to...
Well, yesterday I got distracted, gave her the cookie for standing nicely, told her to go graze and walked to the gate. Raya followed me, "hey, you forgot something!", presenting her neck, lol. And after she got her hug, she happily walked away... Crazy mare


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> Raya seems to accept hugs now!
> I wouldn't go that far to say she really enjoys them, but they are apparently an accepted part of our routine now :grin:
> 
> Whenever I bring her back to the pasture, I take her halter off and if she stands nicely, she will get a cookie. Taught her very quickly _not_ to run off immediately, lol. Then I started to give her a brief hug before telling her "go graze"... For a few days she was "what are you doing?", but she learned quickly that I am not going to eat her and she can move if she wants to...
> Well, yesterday I got distracted, gave her the cookie for standing nicely, told her to go graze and walked to the gate. Raya followed me, "hey, you forgot something!", presenting her neck, lol. And after she got her hug, she happily walked away... Crazy mare


Awe, that is so neat. Raya loves you.


----------



## SwissMiss

Twalker said:


> Awe, that is so neat. Raya loves you.


Made my day :happydance:
Maybe it's "just" her wanting to please me, but that is big as well. Shows that she accepted me as her own person.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Twalker*: glad to see you around again. how is winter treating you? any signs of spring yet?

*fg*: hope your pup is doing well and the stitches work this time.

*SM*: that is awesome that Raya is expecting the hug now. very impressive!


I got Phin out today, after playing with potatoes. The whole story is in my journal.




















Tomorrow I have some errands to run and need to do some mowing, but am hoping for some saddle time in the afternoon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## greentree

I rode Gavotte today, and she was SO pleasant! Mary showed up about 45 minutes in, so we changed saddles, and I attempted to keep the soft, bending horse going....semi successful. I have to take the mare up to the shoer first thing in the morning....one foot is about 1\4 inch longer than the other.... It has been almost 4 weeks, so I hope he will reset all 4. 

Then, I ran out to the mennonites, and found my endurance bridle...lol! I took it out there so he could replicate it. Forgot about it. Looked for it a couple of weeks ago, and could not IMAGINE what had happened to it!!!


----------



## frlsgirl

@*SwissMiss* - Awww, doesn't that just make your heart melt? Ever since we moved Ana to this barn, she nickers every time she sees me. I don't know if it's because she loves me or because she thinks she's gonna get a treat for nickering, lol. Gotta love mares.

Yay @*phantomhorse13* - glad you got to take Phin for a spin.

@*greentree* - could saddle fit be to blame? If she went well before you changed saddles? 

Welcome back @*Twalker* . How are you? How is life?


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *Twalker*: glad to see you around again. how is winter treating you? any signs of spring yet?
> 
> *fg*: hope your pup is doing well and the stitches work this time.
> 
> *SM*: that is awesome that Raya is expecting the hug now. very impressive!
> 
> 
> I got Phin out today, after playing with potatoes. The whole story is in my journal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I have some errands to run and need to do some mowing, but am hoping for some saddle time in the afternoon. Fingers crossed!



Hi PH - It is fall here. I'm just waiting for actual fall though. This heat is driving me crazy.


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> @*SwissMiss* - Awww, doesn't that just make your heart melt? Ever since we moved Ana to this barn, she nickers every time she sees me. I don't know if it's because she loves me or because she thinks she's gonna get a treat for nickering, lol. Gotta love mares.
> 
> Yay @*phantomhorse13* - glad you got to take Phin for a spin.
> 
> @*greentree* - could saddle fit be to blame? If she went well before you changed saddles?
> 
> Welcome back @*Twalker* . How are you? How is life?



Hi frlsgirl - Thanks. I'm not doing too bad. Got back to work last Wednesday. I Still have a lot of limitations and lots of therapy but I'm so glad to be out and about again. Just finally getting to do some things now. I was so bored the six week I was off work. Glad to get back. Bet that's the first time you have heard of someone being glad to come back to work :grin:


----------



## greentree

@frlsgirl , i think it is a non-fitting rider....lol. She is still learning, and when I get into even a little bit of detail, I get the "Asberger's look", and know I have lost her....so I have to stick with simple, simple. It makes my head hurt trying to figure out how to make it happen! We have only recently graduated to moving body parts independently.....

She is, as I told Diane one time, not hard on a horse. She is brave, but not foolish, and not easily unseated. Baby steps.....but she will get there!


----------



## Eole

*frls* your dogs are adorable. How old? Well, my mare Alizé is pretty clear about her intentions: she will walk up to me in the paddock and turn away if I don't have cookies. At least, Buttercup will also ask for rubs (and cookies) so I get my fix of horse affection.

*Swiss*, Raya learned to like your hugs, wonderful!

*TWalker*, welcome back. I understand looking forward to work after medical rest, been there. Glad you are better.

*Greentree*, had to giggle at the senior moment: where is my bridle? Happens to me all the time...

*PH* you got me all confused with your season comment to Twalker: I wondered if she was from Down Under and I didn't remember? 

We had frost 2 nights in a row. I had a good ride yesterday. I am spending today planning my longest solo ride tomorrow. Trailering to a friend's place and riding home for 21 miles through wilderness. The friend will meet at the 1/3 way point to block traffic with his pick up on a short 1/4 mile where I must use a busy road between trails. Not sure it's allowed, but I won't be there long enough for authorities to notice. :lol::racing:

I went to set up a little "camp" at mid point with a water bucket, hay and a chair. I pinned a sign "Please leave for my horse" on a tree, hopefully it will still be there tomorrow when we reach it. An experienced endurance rider was interested in joining me, but she hasn't confirmed yet. More simple if I'm alone (transportation wise) but I believe my horse would appreciate having a buddy.
This is my Garmin map. I'm starting at the end and home is up there. Those are Km.


----------



## greentree

@Eole ,wish I could join you!! That looks like a wonderful ride. 

I made a new trail on the south side of our hill yesterday. Last year, we tried to do that a couple of times, but ran into stray pieces of barbed wire fence where we needed to go up the rock, which has crevices just large enough for a horse leg. 

Our neighbor on that side has been clearing the old fence row out, and the trail we had been using to even get over there had grown completely solid with honeysuckle, so we started at his property and backed the shredder in to get the trail cleared. DH took down some decent size cedar trees with it!!

I took my long handled pruners and a can of orange paint and worked my way through. 
Eventually, I was joined by one of the sweet neighbor boys, so he spray painted where I asked. The trail ic not super long, but now I can connect it to the other trail up the hill to make another loop.it is quite technical, too, climbing up through that rock ridge.

DH and I saddled up to see if we could make it through(I am vertically challenged, lol, not a good trail clearer for a 6'2" man on a 16 hh horse!!!), but we could not even find the beginning!!!!! Gah, I must have been further in when I started marking.....hmmm.

We rode almost 3 miles around the trails, though, and Sissy and Spirit were quite swraty when we were done. Spirit loped up one slope, and Sissy actually did a few strides of canter!

Then at 3:30 this morning, I heard a quiet horse nicker. Then again. Then a little louder. I decided it was Penny. So I went out onto the front porch, and listened...looked over toward the barn....horse silouettes walk in front of the light doors of the carriage shed!
DH had mowed their pasture, and left the big gate open...I put them back in the barn.


----------



## Twalker

I went out to the barn Saturday to see the girls and horses. Lady is doing so good. It made me sad but I glad I got to see her and give her treats.


Also went to the Apple Festival Saturday. I ate a whole funnel cake. Ugh! I sure was sluggish the rest of the day 


Sunday I was lazy and watched the Conjuring 2. Freaked me out. Now why did I want to see that. Hah.


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Twalker* - I understand about wanting to go back to work and your normal life; glad that you are able to do that now. So what's the status on Lady? Are you not able to ride her again in the future?

@*greentree* - aha, so the non-fitting rider is to blame. I recently had the Dressage judge from last week's show, a FEI level rider, ride Ana and they did NOT get along. She pinned her ears for the entire ride; and kept trying to canter on the spot. I jokingly said that Ana is practicing her Grand Prix movements in an attempt to diffuse the situation. Sometimes you can put a much better rider on your horse and they just don't mix well; other times they just need time to get used to one another 

@*Eole* - Sadie is 10 and Loui is 11; they are getting up there in age so we are trying to keep them trim and fit so that we an enjoy them for many more years to come.


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> @*Twalker* - I understand about wanting to go back to work and your normal life; glad that you are able to do that now. So what's the status on Lady? Are you not able to ride her again in the future?
> 
> Hi Frlsgirl. Lady is doing great and looking good. She was being leased for awhile after I had to stop. I think she is being used for lessons. She remembers me.
> 
> 
> Don't know when I will be able to ride again. I was told it could be 6 months to a year for my shoulder to heal. I don't know if I will ever be able to ride again. Keeping fingers XXd.


----------



## frlsgirl

@Twalker - six months to a year may seem like an eternity but I bet you will be able to ride again after that; think positive thoughts!


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> @*Twalker* - six months to a year may seem like an eternity but I bet you will be able to ride again after that; think positive thoughts!




Thanks. I know that I will ride again. I am just missing all the fun :icon_frown:


----------



## frlsgirl

Land & building appraisal is today; hopefully it will come in at or above cost; otherwise we will have to revise the house plans to make it all fit. We've been feverishly cleaning up our current house in anticipation of the that appraisal which will hopefully happen soon otherwise we will have to dust and clean all over again. I actually took a vacation day last Thursday so that I could clean doors, windows, light switches and all those places that don't normally get cleaned. 

Then, we noticed that all of our neighbors are having their roofs redone so we talked to one of the roofers and it turns out that all of our neighborhood got hail damage during the last storm; so we had an appraiser from the insurance company come out and sure enough, our entire roof needs replaced. So DH has been shopping for quotes and I recommended a FB friend who's always advertising roofing and gutter work and apparently he was a total asshat to my husband; so that's awkward; should I unfriend him on FB? lol. I don't even know him personally; it's the husband of a trainer at a former barn. That's why I don't like doing business with family or friends; things get weird quick.

I've been trying to distract myself by thinking about barn set up and I stumbled across this website that shows aerial views of horse facilities on small acreages. Needless to say it's way out of our price range but at least it gives me some idea for how we could make everything fit onto a 5 acre lot in a way that makes sense and at the same time flows well. 

https://www.wellingtonequestrianrea.../3189-RX-10240121-farm-in-Palm-Beach-Florida/

There are just so many things that I didn't think of; like I wanted the barn in the far corner of the lot but it costs too much to have electric lines ran all the way to the other side; I like the fancy white fencing but DH says it's too expensive and breaks easily; then there is the issue with having more than one fenced area since we might have multiple equines and we need a way to separate them. I do want one of those barns that opens to a run so that Ana and future horse can decide if they want to be inside and outside. My friend let me tour her barn and she gave me permission to take pics and post them; I absolutely love this set up except that I would want the run to be bigger:










You can close the stall doors if you want to horse to be inside; you can leave the top half open so that the horse can still look outside:










It has 3 stalls on one side, a tack room, bathroom and open storage area on the other:



























It's just so pretty, clean and perfect; I'm sure her horses love it.

Thoughts?


----------



## captneil

*Miss. rider here*



Maryland Rider said:


> What happened here?
> Is all conversation lost?


 I'd like to join 66 here captneil tell me how


----------



## SwissMiss

Can I get that barn????
No seriously, this looks rather similar to something I would like to have myself (not happening, though )

Yes it's costly to run electric and water to the far corner of the property. And look at it from another practical standpoint: it is pouring/storming, you are sick, but the horses still need to get fed/checked... You would probably prefer to have as little distance as possible between barn and house then ;-)


----------



## frlsgirl

@SwissMiss - good point; see that's all stuff that I didn't think about; I was more concerned with getting the barn tucked away as far as possible from neighbors and main road; I'm also thinking I should section off a small dry lot area in case of the horses can't have grass; but I could probably set up a round pen and use the round pen as a dry lot/extra turnout area.


----------



## SwissMiss

@frlsgirl having several sections already fenced may come in very handy - especially a dry lot that may serve as a small riding arena/round pen as well... My friend has something like that on 5 acres. He built a house, a barn with a small indoor arena, a dry lot that is used as arena as well, and 2 separate pastures, but all (but the house, of course) connected by gates...


Well, today was a nice surprise: my brushes that I ordered from Germany finally arrived :smile: Yes, I splurged, but they were cheaper than they look :biggrin: And if they last >30 years as the other one I have of that brand (only missing some color form the wooden body), then it was a good investment!








Of course I had to try them out tonight. And my pony who doesn't really enjoys grooming seemed to like the gloss brush. 
I was too late to really work hard to get her clean, but even after 15 mins she was pretty shiny 








Got followed by the model the whole time...
Where did my skinny mare go???? There is actually some chest developing :loveshower:


----------



## Celeste

captneil said:


> I'd like to join 66 here captneil tell me how


I'm not sure I understand your question. If you want to join in, just tell us about yourself.


----------



## frlsgirl

@SwissMiss I see the brushes are specifically made for TBs? "Vollblut"  Does that mean they will not work on your mare?


----------



## SwissMiss

frlsgirl said:


> @SwissMiss I see the brushes are specifically made for TBs? "Vollblut"  Does that mean they will not work on your mare?


lol. I assume they call it Vollblut, because the bristles are softer than their regular mix. For those thin skinned TBs  Maybe Raya feels like a TB? She had no objection:think:


----------



## carshon

frlsgirl- that barn - Oh My! Love! But my barn is close to my house so I don't need a bathroom in the barn. It is super cute and I LOVE the tack room (I use my trailer as a tack room) But cute barns like that can be pricey too.

Good Luck on your appraisal!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*fg*: love that barn! hope you can find a set-up that works for your space and budget.

*SM*: love the braids on Raya. will she actually keep them in?


Today was the last day of potatoes.. they are all picked and in storage. I haven't even looked at the horses since harvest started it seems. Of course, today it had to rain with 30+ mph winds, ruining my hopes to ride in the afternoon. But the laundry is done and the house is clean. Joy. :-?

My family asked me to take some video of the harvester and I had to resort to my helmet cam because I didn't have a spare hand to video with the phone. Unfortunately, I had it angled just a bit high, but you get the basic idea. My life for the past 10 days:






Somehow it just doesn't do it justice.. but boy did I sleep well at night!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 I am not really a braid person, but they help keeping the burrs in her mane to a manageable level. And yes, Raya will fidget while I braid, but once they are done, she keeps them in pretty well. Started doing them this summer when it was soooo hot...


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow that's really cool @phantomhorse13; what are you going to do with all of those potatoes? Do you sell some of them at the farmers market?


----------



## Eole

*PH* the video made me dizzy! You sleep well at night, dreaming about potatoes?

*Swiss* Raya is beautiful. Can't keep a horse this shiny for very long here.

*TWalker* bittersweet about Lady. Glad she's well but sad for you. I find your rehab very long. What is the exact surgerey you had? I hope you have a good PT program to follow. Many of my ER colleagues are also sport medecine docs and I've never heard of a rehab that takes this long. You'll be back in the saddle for sure, if that is what you desire.

*Greentree*, so much work to clear that trail and couldn't ride it? Sounds like my trails, technical. We don't run into fences here, but lots of holes near rocks and stumps. I'm paranoid about those. I walk-bike ALL my trails before riding, I'm that paranoid.

*captNeil*: you are welcome into the conversation, just tell us more about you and join anytime!

*frls*; nice barn. The Florida property: mg: but not my style! Before we made the barn, we visited as many as we could, picked all the best ideas and asked the owners-users what they'd do differently if they could.

Buttercup and I did our long solo ride last Monday. 35km. I prefer km as they look longer than miles. :grin: 22 miles. Start was bumpy and delayed because my friend had not covered his log bridges with plywood as we had discussed. Buttercup went straight through the rotten log on her first step (lucky it wasn't in the middle...) So had to wait for him for wood and nails. Everything else was a breeze. It was a tough ride, with 1/3 consisting of never-ending rocky climbs. 2500' up and 2100' down according to Garmin. Otherwise, it was nice forest trails and dirt ATV tracks. 6 1/2 hours on trail, including initial delays and a mid-way rest. My little mare was a star!

Most of it was in wilderness but access roads (in case of need) was never further than 4 miles. I had a SPOT GPS so DH knew where I was. Good news, I wasn't stiff nor tired afterward. But my mare had a sore spot on her back so I still have a saddle fitting puzzle to solve. She was booted on all four for the 1st time and all boots stayed on.
Sorry for the rein in the picture! That was under Hydro lines after a long climb.


----------



## Eole

Nice forest trails.


----------



## frlsgirl

That's still impressive @Eole - even if it was only 22 miles 

I can barely get Ana to navigate through a puddle, never mind rugged terrain. She probably wonders why nobody dragged the arena, lol.


----------



## Twalker

[

*TWalker* bittersweet about Lady. Glad she's well but sad for you. I find your rehab very long. What is the exact surgerey you had? I hope you have a good PT program to follow. Many of my ER colleagues are also sport medecine docs and I've never heard of a rehab that takes this long. You'll be back in the saddle for sure, if that is what you desire.

Buttercup and I did our long solo ride last Monday. 35km. I prefer km as they look longer than miles. :grin: 22 miles. Start was bumpy and delayed because my friend had not covered his log bridges with plywood as we had discussed. Buttercup went straight through the rotten log on her first step (lucky it wasn't in the middle...) So had to wait for him for wood and nails. Everything else was a breeze. It was a tough ride, with 1/3 consisting of never-ending rocky climbs. 2500' up and 2100' down according to Garmin. Otherwise, it was nice forest trails and dirt ATV tracks. 6 1/2 hours on trail, including initial delays and a mid-way rest. My little mare was a star!

Most of it was in wilderness but access roads (in case of need) was never further than 4 miles. I had a SPOT GPS so DH knew where I was. Good news, I wasn't stiff nor tired afterward. But my mare had a sore spot on her back so I still have a saddle fitting puzzle to solve. She was booted on all four for the 1st time and all boots stayed on.
Sorry for the rein in the picture! That was under Hydro lines after a long climb.[/QUOTE]


Eole - My Dr. said it could take up to 6 months to a year. I had a through and through tear in my rotator cuff, lots of bone spurs, arthritis.
He said riding is out and also swimming. I go to therapy every week and I do my exercises religiously. I heard he is the best ortho surgeon. I hope you are right.


What a great ride you had. If I was in the saddle for that long I wouldn't be able to get off. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> Land & building appraisal is today; hopefully it will come in at or above cost; otherwise we will have to revise the house plans to make it all fit. We've been feverishly cleaning up our current house in anticipation of the that appraisal which will hopefully happen soon otherwise we will have to dust and clean all over again. I actually took a vacation day last Thursday so that I could clean doors, windows, light switches and all those places that don't normally get cleaned.
> 
> Then, we noticed that all of our neighbors are having their roofs redone so we talked to one of the roofers and it turns out that all of our neighborhood got hail damage during the last storm; so we had an appraiser from the insurance company come out and sure enough, our entire roof needs replaced. So DH has been shopping for quotes and I recommended a FB friend who's always advertising roofing and gutter work and apparently he was a total asshat to my husband; so that's awkward; should I unfriend him on FB? lol. I don't even know him personally; it's the husband of a trainer at a former barn. That's why I don't like doing business with family or friends; things get weird quick.
> 
> I've been trying to distract myself by thinking about barn set up and I stumbled across this website that shows aerial views of horse facilities on small acreages. Needless to say it's way out of our price range but at least it gives me some idea for how we could make everything fit onto a 5 acre lot in a way that makes sense and at the same time flows well.
> 
> https://www.wellingtonequestrianrea.../3189-RX-10240121-farm-in-Palm-Beach-Florida/
> 
> There are just so many things that I didn't think of; like I wanted the barn in the far corner of the lot but it costs too much to have electric lines ran all the way to the other side; I like the fancy white fencing but DH says it's too expensive and breaks easily; then there is the issue with having more than one fenced area since we might have multiple equines and we need a way to separate them. I do want one of those barns that opens to a run so that Ana and future horse can decide if they want to be inside and outside. My friend let me tour her barn and she gave me permission to take pics and post them; I absolutely love this set up except that I would want the run to be bigger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can close the stall doors if you want to horse to be inside; you can leave the top half open so that the horse can still look outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has 3 stalls on one side, a tack room, bathroom and open storage area on the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so pretty, clean and perfect; I'm sure her horses love it.
> 
> Thoughts?


Wow. Nice barn. Can't wait to see pics when you start on your place.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> *fg*: love that barn! hope you can find a set-up that works for your space and budget.
> 
> *SM*: love the braids on Raya. will she actually keep them in?
> 
> 
> Today was the last day of potatoes.. they are all picked and in storage. I haven't even looked at the horses since harvest started it seems. Of course, today it had to rain with 30+ mph winds, ruining my hopes to ride in the afternoon. But the laundry is done and the house is clean. Joy. :-?
> 
> My family asked me to take some video of the harvester and I had to resort to my helmet cam because I didn't have a spare hand to video with the phone. Unfortunately, I had it angled just a bit high, but you get the basic idea. My life for the past 10 days:
> 
> http://youtu.be/r4LXMP-3_Dk
> 
> Somehow it just doesn't do it justice.. but boy did I sleep well at night!



 Wow PH! I'd sleep for a week after all that work. That is too cool.


----------



## greentree

@Eole , what a lovely ride!!! Sounds like Buttercup and Lucy would make a good pair! 
@frlsgirl that barn is so pretty! I WISH mine could have been finished like that on the inside, but it would have quadrupled the price!


----------



## Celeste

Well I sure didn't get in a 22 mile ride, but I did get in a 3.6 mile ride with a friend. My horse is the black one.


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Celeste* - glad you had a nice trail ride.

@*Twalker* - no swimming either? not even water aerobics? usually water exercise is the only type of activity that doctors seem to recommend the most. I hear you on the bone spur situation. I recently found out that I have one in my neck which explains why my neck seems to be a reoccuring problem no matter how much stretching, chiro, massage, and pills I throw at it, it keeps locking up and hurting.

As for me, ugh! The appraiser came out last week, took one look at the property and told us that he can tell us now that the property won't appraise for what we need without even running the comps. We went ahead and asked him to run the former appraisal anyway, because if it doesn't appraise we need it in writing in order to get out of the contract. 

So we were all depressed Saturday as we were driving around and looking for land again, and got into a huge fight; he even said that I shouldn't have bought Ana when I did because we would be much better off financially without her! I was like "oh hail no, I know you didn't just say that!" - to which he replied that I need to suck it up or he was going to pull over and I would have to walk home. I told him to go ahead! I knew he was bluffing.

So we were barely on speaking terms when we got a surprising text message from the land owner of the property we had looked at in May; that property was our first pick but at the time he refused to sell. He invited us out and we spent like 2 hours with him looking at two properties that he suddenly wanted to sell; he even let us tour his barn and meet his critters. 

So now we are actually hoping and praying that the appraisal on the current property will fall through so that we can get the property that we've wanted from the very start. This is one of the two lots; I like this one the best of course DH likes the other one better.



















It's in an equestrian community with mostly high end homes so it would help when it comes time to run comps. Also, it's less than a mile from Ana's current barn. It's so pretty there; I hope we can work something out. The land owner texted us last night and wants us to meet the wife and look the plans for our house. So it sounds like he's really interested. Fingers and toes crossed!

By the way, DH later apologized for saying that about Ana


----------



## Twalker

frlsgirl said:


> @*Celeste* - glad you had a nice trail ride.
> 
> @*Twalker* - no swimming either? not even water aerobics? usually water exercise is the only type of activity that doctors seem to recommend the most. I hear you on the bone spur situation. I recently found out that I have one in my neck which explains why my neck seems to be a reoccuring problem no matter how much stretching, chiro, massage, and pills I throw at it, it keeps locking up and hurting.
> 
> As for me, ugh! The appraiser came out last week, took one look at the property and told us that he can tell us now that the property won't appraise for what we need without even running the comps. We went ahead and asked him to run the former appraisal anyway, because if it doesn't appraise we need it in writing in order to get out of the contract.
> 
> So we were all depressed Saturday as we were driving around and looking for land again, and got into a huge fight; he even said that I shouldn't have bought Ana when I did because we would be much better off financially without her! I was like "oh hail no, I know you didn't just say that!" - to which he replied that I need to suck it up or he was going to pull over and I would have to walk home. I told him to go ahead! I knew he was bluffing.
> 
> So we were barely on speaking terms when we got a surprising text message from the land owner of the property we had looked at in May; that property was our first pick but at the time he refused to sell. He invited us out and we spent like 2 hours with him looking at two properties that he suddenly wanted to sell; he even let us tour his barn and meet his critters.
> 
> So now we are actually hoping and praying that the appraisal on the current property will fall through so that we can get the property that we've wanted from the very start. This is one of the two lots; I like this one the best of course DH likes the other one better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in an equestrian community with mostly high end homes so it would help when it comes time to run comps. Also, it's less than a mile from Ana's current barn. It's so pretty there; I hope we can work something out. The land owner texted us last night and wants us to meet the wife and look the plans for our house. So it sounds like he's really interested. Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> By the way, DH later apologized for saying that about Ana



Yep, for now swimming is out. There is too much movement of the arm.


Keeping fingers xxd for you and the land. Both pieces of land are beautiful.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne are you back?!


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Eole*: lovely pics as always. amazing to see the color up there already!

*fg*: fingers and toes crossed the first deal fall through so you can move forward on the other property. being in a horse community sounds perfect for you.


This weekend, DH and I went to a ride. He rode the 75 with Sultan and I crewed. The whole story is in my journal.




















I tried to get everything cleaned up and dried yesterday, but mother nature had other ideas. Despite a clear forecast and the day starting sunny, we wound up with a 1/4 inch of rain.. which thoroughly soaked everything I had outside. It's still out there now (it looks like the trailer exploded), and doesn't seem any more likely to dry today. Maybe tomorrow? :-?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got back on Phin! The weather finally cooperated, so I was happy to saddle up and go over to meet Gina. The whole story is in my journal.




















When I got home, I finally got the gate decorated for the season. I still can't believe it's October!


----------



## SwissMiss

Today was the day for Raya to try out her sneakers.
I was fully prepared: round pen closed, helping hands on the farm, plenty of cookies in my pocket, camera ready for a video, her dinner already prepped in the feed room...
After all she is a green, fiery, crazy Peruvian  

She stood like a rock to put them on and her only reaction was to sniff her feet :rofl:
The first few steps she was very careful and then just followed me around - where is my dinner?

So I took her out of the round pen onto her nemesis: the gravel driveway. The second we got close, she dropped her head and prepared to gingery step on as usual. But after the first step her head went up and her facial expression changed from dread to glee and she started happily prancing around 

I think it will take her a moment to find her smooth gait back due to the added weight, but at least she will be comfortable out on the trails 

since the video was so utterly uneventful, some pics instead:








The boots look huge on her little feet! The company actually called after I ordered them to make sure I did indeed order the correct size! The comment was when I told them the measurement "her feet are _tiny_"


----------



## frlsgirl

@SwissMiss I love that last picture; like she's saying "What? Did you expect me to do something weird just because I have special boots on now?"


----------



## frlsgirl

Ohhh, I love a dramatic gate @phantomhorse13 - on our new property, I want a gate that plays the theme song to Dallas every time it opens "Da da, da da da da da da"


----------



## phantomhorse13

frlsgirl said:


> Ohhh, I love a dramatic gate @*phantomhorse13* - on our new property, I want a gate that plays the theme song to Dallas every time it opens "Da da, da da da da da da"


That would be hysterical!

DH gated the driveway several years ago; if you look at certain map programs (like google maps), it shows our driveway as a road connecting to the far side of the property next to Alamar! All that way may have been a dirt road back when Alamar was at it biggest (which was back in the 60s), but the only place it goes now is into our property and then into Keith's fields. DH has some amazing stories about finding people places they certainly didn't belong.. and in one case, stuck in Keith's field because they just kept driving even when the asphalt ended!! The gate has fixed all that.


Today I got George out. He was a very good boy and very tolerant of my trimming the trail along the way.



















If only we could keep this weather!


----------



## Koolio

*Goodbye Sam*

I had to say goodbye to old man Sam today. We went to the vet and blood work and exam indicated he was full of cancer. He had masses in his lymph nodes that were causing severe demand and was losing weight quickly. The vet said he would not recover but wasn't in any pain right now. Rather than let him waste away and risk him going into a crisis where he would be in pain, we chose to have him put to sleep this afternoon. 
At 26, I think we can say he lived a full life. He had almost 22 years with us and we made lots wonderful memories. While my heart is broken it is also full of love for my dear equine friend. Thank you Sam for the beautful memories. Now go and fly with all the white horses. You will be missed more than I can say...


Don't cry for the horses 
That life has set free 
A million white horses 
Forever to be 

Don't cry for the horses 
Now in God's hands 
As they dance and they prance 
To a heavenly band 

They were ours as a gift 
But never to keep 
As they close their eyes 
Forever to sleep 

Their spirits unbound 
On silver wings they fly 
A million white horses 
Against the sky 

Look up into heaven 
You'll see them above 
The horses we lost 
The horses we loved 

Manes and tails flowing 
They gallop through time 
They were never yours 
They were never mine 

Don't cry for the horses 
They will be back someday 
When our time has come 
They will show us the way 

On silver wings they will lift us 
To the warmth of the sun 
When our life is over 
And eternity has begun 

We will jump the sun 
And dance over the moon 
A ballet of horses and riders 
On the wind to a heavenly tune 

Do you hear that soft nicker 
Close to your ear? 
Don't Cry for the horses 
Love the ones that are here 

Don't cry for the horses 
Lift up your sad eyes 
Can't you see them 
As they fly by? 

A million white horses 
Free from hunger and pain 
Their spirits set free 
Until we ride again 


Author Unknown '


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh @Koolio, sooo sorry to hear :hug:


----------



## frlsgirl

Oh @Koolio; I'm so sorry for your loss; and what a beautiful tribute to your equine friend :-(


----------



## carshon

Koolio I am so sorry to hear this. Sounds like he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## greentree

@Koolio , I am so sorry. Godspeed, Sam.


----------



## Twalker

Koolio said:


> I had to say goodbye to old man Sam today. We went to the vet and blood work and exam indicated he was full of cancer. He had masses in his lymph nodes that were causing severe demand and was losing weight quickly. The vet said he would not recover but wasn't in any pain right now. Rather than let him waste away and risk him going into a crisis where he would be in pain, we chose to have him put to sleep this afternoon.
> At 26, I think we can say he lived a full life. He had almost 22 years with us and we made lots wonderful memories. While my heart is broken it is also full of love for my dear equine friend. Thank you Sam for the beautful memories. Now go and fly with all the white horses. You will be missed more than I can say...
> 
> 
> Don't cry for the horses
> That life has set free
> A million white horses
> Forever to be
> 
> Don't cry for the horses
> Now in God's hands
> As they dance and they prance
> To a heavenly band
> 
> They were ours as a gift
> But never to keep
> As they close their eyes
> Forever to sleep
> 
> Their spirits unbound
> On silver wings they fly
> A million white horses
> Against the sky
> 
> Look up into heaven
> You'll see them above
> The horses we lost
> The horses we loved
> 
> Manes and tails flowing
> They gallop through time
> They were never yours
> They were never mine
> 
> Don't cry for the horses
> They will be back someday
> When our time has come
> They will show us the way
> 
> On silver wings they will lift us
> To the warmth of the sun
> When our life is over
> And eternity has begun
> 
> We will jump the sun
> And dance over the moon
> A ballet of horses and riders
> On the wind to a heavenly tune
> 
> Do you hear that soft nicker
> Close to your ear?
> Don't Cry for the horses
> Love the ones that are here
> 
> Don't cry for the horses
> Lift up your sad eyes
> Can't you see them
> As they fly by?
> 
> A million white horses
> Free from hunger and pain
> Their spirits set free
> Until we ride again
> 
> 
> Author Unknown '



Koolio - So sorry to hear about Sam. He left this world knowing he was loved by you. You will see him again. :hug:


----------



## Eole

*Koolio*, so sorry for your loss. Sam was special and will always hold a special place in your family's stories. That poem got me teary eyes.




phantomhorse13 said:


> DH gated the driveway several years ago; if you look at certain map programs (like google maps), it shows our driveway as a road connecting to the far side of the property next to Alamar! All that way may have been a dirt road back when Alamar was at it biggest (which was back in the 60s), but the only place it goes now is into our property and then into Keith's fields. DH has some amazing stories about finding people places they certainly didn't belong.. and in one case, stuck in Keith's field because they just kept driving even when the asphalt ended!! The gate has fixed all that.
> !


That is EXACTLY why we also put a gate last year. Google map shows the road goes around the lake. It never did. Huge "Private" and "Dead End" signs dont deter people. They keep going, up my garden or get stuck in the marsh trying to turn around. People are so dumb sometime; they believe their phone app without thinking with their brain. :icon_rolleyes:


*frls*: any news on the property? This is like following a soap show.


*Swiss,* Raya looks good in orange Renegades! Didn't I tell you how obvious when they realize they are finally comfortable on gravel? So cool.




Just dropping by to share some pictures I took around my place this week. Fall colors are always pretty, but this year is even more spectacular. I feel grateful for this daily show. The pic on Alizé is a special moment, as I just hopped on her back to mosey around for fun, first time in 6 months, as I retired her this spring.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Eole*, beautiful pictures! As much as I like the South, I miss the vivid fall colors up North... MA had some _really_ nice spots  Was just thinking how nice it must be to ride through that...
And yes, you told me that Raya will be happy with the boots. I just expected a bigger reaction. After all, she is still quite inexperienced in terms of being pampered  Her feet are just so _clunky_ in the boots :eek_color: I also had the gel insole added, so that needed one size bigger... Now I just have to try them on the trail...

*Phantom*, gates are a wonderful thing :twisted: I remember one day when a car got stuck in our garden entrance, because they were convinced the foot path _has_ to be the road  despite very clear signage!

*fearless* any news on the property? 
And yes, Raya was probably wondering why I took all those precautions before putting her sneakers on... It's just funny: things I am convinced she will freak out (boots, fly mask) don't bother her in the slightest, whereas common things that she experiences time and again (sound of a brush on her hooves) make her wanting to run for the hills... Typical mare, I assume :shrug:


----------



## frlsgirl

@Eole - OMG the fall colors! It' must feel like living inside a Thomas Kinkaid painting.
@SwissMiss - lol, yup, gotta love mares.

Regarding the property; we are officially out of escrow on the original property; we just need to stop by the title company and pick up our check. We are now actively pursuing the property in the equestrian community; we met with the owners a couple of days ago and shook hands on a deal but don't have the actual paperwork/signed contract yet. We shall see what happens. I'm not going to scream it from the mountain top until we actually break ground; or maybe I should wait until we move in because so many things can go wrong between now and then.


----------



## Celeste

Koolio, I am so sorry to hear about Sam. He was a special boy. Your poem made me cry.


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> *Koolio*, so sorry for your loss. Sam was special and will always hold a special place in your family's stories. That poem got me teary eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is EXACTLY why we also put a gate last year. Google map shows the road goes around the lake. It never did. Huge "Private" and "Dead End" signs dont deter people. They keep going, up my garden or get stuck in the marsh trying to turn around. People are so dumb sometime; they believe their phone app without thinking with their brain. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> *frls*: any news on the property? This is like following a soap show.
> 
> 
> *Swiss,* Raya looks good in orange Renegades! Didn't I tell you how obvious when they realize they are finally comfortable on gravel? So cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dropping by to share some pictures I took around my place this week. Fall colors are always pretty, but this year is even more spectacular. I feel grateful for this daily show. The pic on Alizé is a special moment, as I just hopped on her back to mosey around for fun, first time in 6 months, as I retired her this spring.



Eole - What beautiful pictures. We don't have much in the fall colors yet, that is if we get much.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*Eole*: the colors are amazing. i hope we get even a fraction of that down here this season! so glad you got to hope on Alize - i bet she loved it as much as you did.

*SM*: have you ridden in the boots yet? hoping you got/get some time this weekend.

*fg*: great news on the property! can't wait to hear it's a done deal.


On Thursday, I got Phin out for a lovely solo ride. Momma nature was smiling, though we don't have much for fall color yet. The whole story and a couple more pics in my journal.
























 


Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## SwissMiss

My BO didn't sell her truck after all, which means I have to possibility to use it, yay!
So today I had an official truck&trailer driving lesson! I paid with chores- I think I got a good deal, considering we were driving around for an hour on small side roads, parking lots and whatever evil my BO could come up, lol.
The next step will be to load my pony up, drive to the trail head and go for a walk through all the tricky brush, downed-trees-puzzle and test how well she can navigate those with her boots- without me adding to the weight :grin: Yes I am chicken, but that will be A LOT of firsts for the 2 of us, so I don't want to add riding to the mix :-?

Put the boots on today again and made her run around the pen. Well, after 2 steps the first boot flew off:falloff: So I grabbed it, told Raya to stand and put it right back on (just a little bit tighter :wink. No holding her, nothing! Such a good girl!  This time all stayed on even through quick gaits and didn't find any rubs after I took them off after my driving lesson...


----------



## Eole

Trailering lesson, that's great *Swiss*!
Yes, those Renegades are big and clunky. Well, at least you know they're still on since you hear them! I've finally worned out my very first pair. I had a pair of Renegade Viper as back up that I tried today: seem to stay on.

*frls*: crossing fingers that the deal on the horse community property can work out if it fits your needs.

*Twalker*; how are your shoulders?

*PH*. Love the bells! I guess the horses get used to it fast, do they? Where do you find those? It's bow-hunting season and I wish to be a bit more noisy on trail. We have wildlife too, but humans worry me most. 

I signed for a CTR (competitive trail ride) next week end. I will be camping in cold weather (likely frost). Now I'm in a rush to teach my mare everything she doesn't know. Today, I put up the portable horse pen to be sure it can be done alone. Easy, good! I fed Buttercup in it tonight. Groomed her. Went in and out a couple times. She was worried, but didn't try to get out. Good! Also tried some cooler and blankets. Too big, but will have to do. She never had a blanket in her life. She didn't mind. 

Tomorrow: trailer loading practice, again. And practicing to trot in hand and do circles both ways in hand. She doesn't get it. Yet. 
Tonight's sunset from my porch. Life is good.


----------



## SwissMiss

*I did it!*

I actually dared to load Raya up and drive to the trails - all by myself :mrgreen:
For most this is nothing, but today was the second time I pulled a trailer and the first time alone and WITH a horse :dance-smiley05:

Ready to go. I think that was the first time ever that Raya was in the woods and _not_ ridden... She seemed a bit confused at first, but settled right down. 








We followed the trail to the Reservoir and Raya was interested in her surroundings, but seemed to enjoy the hike. Clambering over and around downed tress, up and down the hills, she willingly moved out and her boots didn't seem to hinder her. More the opposite on the gravel road :smile:








The lush green in the background is deceiving: we are currently in a drought and the brown grass is more the norm...


----------



## SwissMiss

@ Eole, what a beautiful sunset!

Good luck with the CTR! This is on my wish list further down the line... Now that I can actually _go_ places by myself, lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

*SM*: fantastic job on trailering for the first time!! you are super brave to get a lesson and then go do it on your own. so pleased that Raya is liking her boots. do you plan to saddle up for the next outing?



Eole said:


> *PH*. Love the bells! I guess the horses get used to it fast, do they? Where do you find those? It's bow-hunting season and I wish to be a bit more noisy on trail. We have wildlife too, but humans worry me most.


I have never had a horse have any issue with them - not sure if I just got lucky or if the horses who have bell issues actually have _riders_ with bell issues. Mine have all come from the Dollar Store (do you have those in Canada?), which has a great supply during the Christmas season for cheap. I just attach them with a spring clip to the breastcollar:











I use two different sizes because they have different tones (and didn't I get some looks when I stood in the store repeatedly ringing all the bell choices! :grin. I found having them on the breastcollar made more noise than if they were attached to the saddle.


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> I actually dared to load Raya up and drive to the trails - all by myself :mrgreen:
> For most this is nothing, but today was the second time I pulled a trailer and the first time alone and WITH a horse :dance-smiley05:
> 
> Ready to go. I think that was the first time ever that Raya was in the woods and _not_ ridden... She seemed a bit confused at first, but settled right down.
> View attachment 836554
> 
> 
> We followed the trail to the Reservoir and Raya was interested in her surroundings, but seemed to enjoy the hike. Clambering over and around downed tress, up and down the hills, she willingly moved out and her boots didn't seem to hinder her. More the opposite on the gravel road :smile:
> View attachment 836562
> 
> 
> The lush green in the background is deceiving: we are currently in a drought and the brown grass is more the norm...


 Great job Swiss. I'm proud of you!! :grin:


----------



## greentree

Ok, I just posted over on the over 50 thread, thinking I was HERE!!! Gah!! 

PH, those bells scared the bejeezes out of me yesterday!! The house was quite, and I had apparently brushed on your video, but it was not ON my screen when it started...I was looking around frantically, trying to find the cantering horse with BELLS!!lol!

I may need some bells....the bears are getting closer...
@Eole have fun at that CTR!!! Sleep in your riding clothes....


----------



## Twalker

Eolio - My shoulder is coming along. I see the surgeon today for a 3rd followup. I hope he let me get rid of the sling. It is killing my neck when I wear it.


Went to the Kentucky Horse Park Saturday. We saw a Saddlebred Horse show. We walked around the whole park. Guess seeing horses is better than not being around them at all. Hah.


----------



## frlsgirl

@SwissMiss :bowwdown: Trailering by yourself is a big deal! One of these days I'll need to buy one and a pair of big girl undies and give it a try.


----------



## SwissMiss

Thank you guys, you are making be blush, lol 

Next step will be to trailer out myself to ride, but meet up with my riding Buddy... Just one step at a time... Sometimes I wish I still had the "I can do it all" like a teen...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I went over to drop off Phin's girth with a new acquaintance (who is going to add a breast collar ring to it). She had asked me if I wanted to go for a ride while I was there. Of course I said yes!

First I got to meet the mini-donkeys, Fred and Sultan. Sultan is only 6 months old and too cute for words.











Then, I got to meet Tegan, a young Gypsy Vanner gelding. He is still very green under saddle, but has such a mellow personality that you wouldn't have known it. We went and moseyed around the local area.



















































You can see we are starting to get some color, but I don't expect anything as fantastic as what Eole gets to see!

After the ride, she invited me back to the house to meet the puppies. She just bred a litter of Aussiliers (which are Cavalier King Charles X mini Aussies), which initially made me rolls my eyes as I am not much into designer dogs.. but omg who doesn't love a puppy?!




























A cuteness overload for sure. Tough day for me!


----------



## frlsgirl

@phantomhorse13 - OMG I can't handle this much cuteness! I'm also a big proponent of spay/neuter your pet and do away with designer and backyard breeding but it's difficult to resist a puppy this adorable.

I bet riding a Gypsy felt totally different from riding your crew of Arabs! We recently got a 4 year old Gypsy at the barn and she's a little hellion! She is not used to being stalled and spends her entire time trying to destroy her stall and managed to escape once by scooting underneath the stall door. They recently buddied her up with another mare who is showing her the ropes and she's since settled down a bit.


----------



## Twalker

Yeh!!! No sling to wear unless my arm get tired. I am so over wearing the sling. Dr. said I am at 60% of my range of motion. Sounds like they are going to pour on the therapy though. Can we say ouch. Looks like I am getting closer to my goal of riding again.:cowboy:


----------



## greentree

Oh, oh, those are adorabuubble!!!! And the pony!!! That looks like my girls, bred to Spirit!! How cute!!

Your ride looks really nice...just like mine yesterday, with a little more color, jackets, and no freakin' CLIFFF!!!

Twalker, I am so happy that you are making amazing progress!!! You can come rtide with us when you get all healed!

Lucy has become the horse that never fails to amaze me. At those bizarre creek crossings....they were large rubble rocky in the bottom, but narrow, and there would be about a foot straight down drop, perpendicular on the approach, but the other side would go straight to vertical rock, with sharp blades of rock outcrops, and the trail parrellel to the creek.....if you were on the creek "bank", those rocks looked sharp enough to cut a horses legs, so it looked safer to stept up onto those rock ledges...unless a hoof slid off...

Anyway, she would stop, and size it up, moving her head up and down to get the perspectives, and then proceed to step, perfectly every time(so far, just to be safe, lol).

I swear I heard her say, "There is not a dang thing wrong with being a dressage horse, Mom!!" And even telling me she would be GLAD to pull the carriage...


----------



## frlsgirl

Lol @greentree! Lucy probably thought "why did nobody drag the outdoor arena today?!?"


----------



## frlsgirl

Twalker said:


> Yeh!!! No sling to wear unless my arm get tired. I am so over wearing the sling. Dr. said I am at 60% of my range of motion. Sounds like they are going to pour on the therapy though. Can we say ouch. Looks like I am getting closer to my goal of riding again.:cowboy:


Woohoo! That's great news!


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Oh, oh, those are adorabuubble!!!! And the pony!!! That looks like my girls, bred to Spirit!! How cute!!
> 
> Your ride looks really nice...just like mine yesterday, with a little more color, jackets, and no freakin' CLIFFF!!!
> 
> Twalker, I am so happy that you are making amazing progress!!! You can come rtide with us when you get all healed!
> 
> Lucy has become the horse that never fails to amaze me. At those bizarre creek crossings....they were large rubble rocky in the bottom, but narrow, and there would be about a foot straight down drop, perpendicular on the approach, but the other side would go straight to vertical rock, with sharp blades of rock outcrops, and the trail parrellel to the creek.....if you were on the creek "bank", those rocks looked sharp enough to cut a horses legs, so it looked safer to stept up onto those rock ledges...unless a hoof slid off...
> 
> Anyway, she would stop, and size it up, moving her head up and down to get the perspectives, and then proceed to step, perfectly every time(so far, just to be safe, lol).
> 
> I swear I heard her say, "There is not a dang thing wrong with being a dressage horse, Mom!!" And even telling me she would be GLAD to pull the carriage...



Greentreee - I just might take you up on that offer. Thanks.:loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@greentree : while Lucy may wish she was in the ring, she sure needs to be out on trail if she is that careful! very impressive.
@Twalker : that is great news about the sling! you will be back in the saddle in no time.



frlsgirl said:


> @*phantomhorse13* - OMG I can't handle this much cuteness! I'm also a big proponent of spay/neuter your pet and do away with designer and backyard breeding but it's difficult to resist a puppy this adorable.
> 
> I bet riding a Gypsy felt totally different from riding your crew of Arabs! We recently got a 4 year old Gypsy at the barn and she's a little hellion!


I am not a big fan of breeding, especially what is really a mutt.. but in this case, she did all her homework and has homes lined up for them already. I guess she heard about this cross from whoever has the stud dog (the cavie), as he had a litter with her aussie's sister last year that turned out so well people had been clamoring for more. It's a tough ethical issue, as I would rather see someone rescue.. but at the same time, if responsible people never breed, all that will be left are animals from puppy mills, etc.

Riding the Gypsy was definitely different. He had a nice walk and a very smooth trot, but his canter (all 8 strides I rode) was the very definition of choppy pony-strided! No idea if that is normal or not. He, too, is a bit of a hellion. He is already pushing around the lady who co-boards when its her turn to feed. He tried to bulldozer past me when I opened his stall door. When he didn't even slow down at my growl, he got a couple sharp smacks (thank goodness his owner not only didn't mind, but was glad that I reprimanded the rude behavior). It was odd for me to have to resort to an actual smack - our arabs are so responsive to big energy and voice.


I spent the morning running around fetching parts for DH. The weather was just lovely, so as soon as I was done with that, I got George out. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## Twalker

Well it looks like I won't have a barn to go back to when my shoulder gets better. BO was leasing the barn and the owner sold it out from under her. She has to be out in 30 days. I feel so bad for her. Her business was picking up too.


----------



## carshon

Twalker- that is so sad!


----------



## frlsgirl

@Twalker - that's terrible. A lot of that going on unfortunately. The first property we looked at had a TB farm just west of it; we just found out that the owners went bankrupt and the farm is now going to auction. I wonder what's going to happen to all the horses.


----------



## greentree

Oh, no!!! Well, you now NEED to move over by me, so we can ride!


----------



## Twalker

Carshon - I know. I will miss my lease horse. I am very attached to her.


frlsgirl - I was shocked that the owner did that to her. He was getting money from the leasing of the property. I guess he just wanted to sell it. I would have been nice of him to forewarn her. I hope she can find a home for all the horses. You can tell she doesn't want to talk about it so I don't know the whole story.


Greentree - I would love to move to your neck of the woods. I'd take you up on the riding too


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Twalker : what a horrible thing to do!! no chance that the new owner would be interested in having the trainer stay on? I can't even imagine trying to reshuffle all that in just 30 days. i hope she finds a place nearby so you can keep seeing Lady.



Today was another gorgeous day. I did some stuff around here (moved some hay, pulled weeds and cut back the flowerbeds) in the morning, then went to meet Gina for a ride. I hadn't been feeling quite right all day, so just having a casual ride on Amish was perfect. Gina felt both horses were getting a touch barn sour, so we decided we were going to go out and do a loop, then return to the barn and let them stand, then go out for another loop, etc. The horses were a touch perplexed, but soon settled down and stopped trying to rush for home.





























Tomorrow we are supposed to get some rain, which we really need. But means I will have no excuse to not clean the house. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## greentree

I, too, had had ENOUGH of doing the responsible thing....2 or 3 loads of laundry, cleaned the kitchen, swept up some dust bunnies....so I went over and traded the car for the truck, and went back to Long C to ride!

The weather was gorgeous, and I had DH, and we stayed in the cow pasture, and explored along the creek. We dfid not even get there until 4, so we did not go too far, but up and down in the water and out, which Lucy loves!! Pictures whenever att decides I should get them!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Twalker how horrible! The short notice makes it even worse.
@phantomhorse13 hope you didn't get the stomach bug that went rampant in our family... But on the bright side: the kiddos are already back to normal and I lost 7 lbs since Sunday...


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> hope you didn't get the stomach bug that went rampant in our family... But on the bright side: the kiddos are already back to normal and I lost 7 lbs since Sunday...


YIKES. :eek_color: That sounds horrible. I will be happy to keep my excess 7 lbs!!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> YIKES. :eek_color: That sounds horrible. I will be happy to keep my excess 7 lbs!!


No worries, I have plenty left :wink:


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*Twalker* : what a horrible thing to do!! no chance that the new owner would be interested in having the trainer stay on? I can't even imagine trying to reshuffle all that in just 30 days. i hope she finds a place nearby so you can keep seeing Lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Today was another gorgeous day. I did some stuff around here (moved some hay, pulled weeds and cut back the flowerbeds) in the morning, then went to meet Gina for a ride. I hadn't been feeling quite right all day, so just having a casual ride on Amish was perfect. Gina felt both horses were getting a touch barn sour, so we decided we were going to go out and do a loop, then return to the barn and let them stand, then go out for another loop, etc. The horses were a touch perplexed, but soon settled down and stopped trying to rush for home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow we are supposed to get some rain, which we really need. But means I will have no excuse to not clean the house. :icon_rolleyes:


Phantom - I hope she finds another place too. She lived there also. There was a house on the property. I haven't talked too much to her. She isn't wanting to talk about it for some reason. I'm praying for her. She loved everyone of those horses. She rescued them all. There are a few late 20s, early 30s horses that I am worried about. They are used in lessons but they are getting old.


----------



## greentree

@Twalker how many horses does she have?


----------



## frlsgirl

I could use a stomach bug right about now; I stepped on the scale this morning and was shocked to see that I weigh the most I've weighed since loosing all the weight in 2013. Stress eating is what's getting to me; well it's actually stress which leads to eating. I really need to get away for some "me" time and detox from caffeine and sugar. Maybe I could live at a day spa for a week? How cool would that be? I saw the video of my ride from last week's show and was just really disappointed in myself; I look like an elderly Pillbury doughboy; the judge probably thought "God bless her, still riding at the ripe age of 80" - time for a kick in my own booty and get myself right again. I guess I viewed myself as this youngish sort of fit and capable lady; and that's just not the case right now. So I worked out for 15 minutes yesterday and swapped the fries I usually eat at lunch for steamed veggies. I guess it's a start but I still got a long road to go.


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> @*Twalker* how many horses does she have?




She has about 40.


----------



## greentree

Oh my goodness.....how many acres did the farm have?


----------



## greentree

frlsgirl said:


> I could use a stomach bug right about now; I stepped on the scale this morning and was shocked to see that I weigh the most I've weighed since loosing all the weight in 2013. Stress eating is what's getting to me; well it's actually stress which leads to eating. I really need to get away for some "me" time and detox from caffeine and sugar. Maybe I could live at a day spa for a week? How cool would that be? I saw the video of my ride from last week's show and was just really disappointed in myself; I look like an elderly Pillbury doughboy; the judge probably thought "God bless her, still riding at the ripe age of 80" - time for a kick in my own booty and get myself right again. I guess I viewed myself as this youngish sort of fit and capable lady; and that's just not the case right now. So I worked out for 15 minutes yesterday and swapped the fries I usually eat at lunch for steamed veggies. I guess it's a start but I still got a long road to go.


I plopped on 10 lbs from stress, and going to lunch with DH several times a week. 

Adding the boxing class and bike riding to my normal exercise made me STARVING!!! 

I went back to eating an avocado for lunch, and Trek at the Track ended....I cannot afford boxing class for both me and DH...and, voila!!! 5 lbs gone! Still feel fat, though....


----------



## frlsgirl

Glad you found the culprit @greentree! Only an avocado for lunch? Nothing with it? I like getting lettuce, chicken and guacamole from Qdoba or Chipolte for lunch. It's healthy and filling without making me feel stuffed or fat.


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Oh my goodness.....how many acres did the farm have?




Don't know how many acres it is, but there is quite a bit. It used to be an Arabian Show barn. The guy moved to Indiana and leased it out to the current BO. She is not talking about it.


----------



## greentree

Yep, a whole avocado...sprinkle some salt on it, eat it with a spoon! It comes in its own bowl! Eggs for breakfast, avocado for lunch, then dinner, which is meat and some vegetables....last night I had chicken thighs and sweet potato, night before was pork chops and roasted cauliflower.

This girl's recipes are THE BEST, imo, because I love to cook, and use a lot of spices, so that makes up (a little) for no rice, potato, or pasta....AND, I thought of you when I ran across this blog post of hers....

Melissa Joulwan's Well Fed - Our Precious Bodies


----------



## frlsgirl

Love the article @greentree! I'm already doing a lot of paleo type of food combos; last night we had peas and chicken thighs for dinner; for lunch I had grilled chicken nuggets and steamed mixed veggies. But then I ate a bunch of chocolate for desert and had coffee with dairy free creamer which is basically poison, but tastes so good. I love eggs and veggies for breakfast too.

So you literately just have a couple of eggs for breakfast than nothing again until lunch where you'll just eat one avocado and then nothing again until dinner? I think I would pass out from starvation.


----------



## greentree

Yes, as long as I have no carbs, the eggs hold me. Most days, I am not hungry until 1 or 2 pm. DH eats by the clock, though, so it messes up my schedule, because as soon as he suggests lunch, I get hungry....

I like riding with my neighbor, Heather, because I am really riding, and she doesn't have to eat, either!


----------



## phantomhorse13

It's been a busy weekend here. I was able to get Phin out on Friday. The whole story is in my journal. I also finally got myself organized and got a bunch of stuff up for sale on the book of faces. I then spent the rest of the evening answering questions and making piles.




















Saturday, DH went out to sit in a tree (aka hunt), so I spent the morning getting things I had sold boxed up. When DH got home (saw 7 deer but never had a clear shot), we went to get the snowplow frame and wheel weights on the tractor. Hard to believe its that time of year already!! Those projects took all afternoon (the plowframe is super heavy and very precise, so involves lifting it with the skid loader and then pounding it with a hammer to get the bolts lined up just right, etc). 

This morning, DH and I went out to breakfast with MIL, then went and helped her hang up curtains and blinds. That went amazingly well, thank goodness. Then, we went out to do some trail maintenance. Hiking up the hills isn't much fun normally, but doing it carrying a saw and loppers is even less fun (and poor DH was carrying the chainsaw!).

We cut 6 trees, countless branches, and a billion stickerbushes. We also got a path mowed across one field that was grown up over my head!

Our supervisors:


















Notice the almost complete lack of color. Not sure if its slow this year or if we just aren't going to get any. :icon_frown:


----------



## frlsgirl

@phantomhorse13 - dogs are the best kind of supervisors; they never say anything if you mess up  Fall in Oklahoma is also delayed; we had one cold day and it's been warm and windy ever since with no change in the forecast. 

As for me; I've been trying to get myself in better shape so I decided to start running. I'm on day 3 now and I hope I can keep this up; it's quite addictive. My biggest weakness when riding has been cardio vascular endurance and posture/ab strength. The running is taking care of the endurance part and I've also been planking every day and bought another shoulder back bra to help with my posture. I've also been stretching at work every day; I read somewhere that office work is the new smoking; as in it's really bad for you. Hunched over a computer all day while surrounded by sweets and sugar addicted people seems like a recipe for disaster. So I'm trying to break the cycle. Thanks to @greentree for some new food/meal ideas. I went off sugar over the summer and felt fantastic but somehow got too confident with it and thought that I could sneak a bite here and there and well....here I am 7 pounds heavier and a complete sugar addict. Today is my first sugar free day so it's going to be a tough one!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Phantom* maybe you should use one of your ponies to carry the tools next time... Love your supervisors!
Saw your extra stuff for sale - now you must have some space in your tack room, lol! I felt like "maybe I need xyz..." 

*Fearless* yes, running _is_ addictive! I remember the days when I could barely walk due to knee pain, but still went for my daily 5k run. But no sugar??? Kudos to you!


----------



## greentree

Mary came back yesterday!

We went on a hilarious ride! I decided to ride Alaska, and had to get the saddle out of the trailer. Now Alaska is looking a little pudgy, like almost all of my horses right now, but she is tiny. The saddle had last been on Lucy. I threw it on, and the girth did not EVEN go around!! I had to let it all the way out to get a hole at all!!!

Then I got on...talk about strange! My body is telling me, griping, really, about how it is stretching as far as it can, but looking down, there is the tiny horse that my brain remembered.....

But we moved around the arena a little bit, Mary was working Gavotte on turns on the forehand, then headed up into the woods. Elwood led the way. I go nowhere without my trusty Blue heeler...

Made a couple of loops, then went over to see about the new "trail". Mary made the comment about what a good horse Alaska is, because I kept stopping and breaking off branches that were threatening to dismember me!!

We got about 5 orange-marked trees in, and lost the trail. Plundered through a bit, then got LOST. There was a giant rock ridge (that I had never SEEN before) to the left, and the dogs were headed up under a multistrand barbed wire fence(that I had never SEEN before) straight ahead and across to the right.....

So, we backtracked, sort of, and wound up back in tge cedars, where the trail starts, and went back past the barn to the other end of the trail, to try and connect it. Some of the orange marks are easier to see from that side, because I would scout the trail, THEN give instructions to my assistant to mark, LOL!! 
My assistant was Denver, the young man who lives on the south side of us. He has a growth disorder, so even though he is 15, he is only about 3 1/2 feet tall....so my blazes are kinda low....

To be cont'd...


----------



## frlsgirl

@greentree - do you have a smartphone? If so, check out the equitrail app; it keeps you from getting lost and it lets you create your own trail that you can share with others.


----------



## phantomhorse13

It's been a busy week for me so far! On Monday, I spent the morning taking things to the post office and running some other errands. I had hoped to ride in the afternoon, but DH needed me to go fetch parts from a place over an hour away. It was not much fun to be trapped in a van during such glorious weather, but what can you do? Gotta pay the bills.

Yesterday, I got both George and Phin out. The whole story is in my journal. We had record-breaking temperatures - it was like summer all over again. And we are finally getting some fall color!




















Today I had to run for more parts, but was able to ride in the afternoon. It was another day of record-breaking temperatures, despite being 10 degrees cooler than yesterday. If only all fall days could be like this one!

I met with Gina and we took her horses out for a lovely casual ride. We stopped to see Gina's 2yo grandson on our way across the farm.











Loving the color!











We explored some new to us trails and didn't even wind up lost.




















On the way home, we stopped to see Gina's 92 year old mother (you can just see her arm in the right open window). Her nurse offered some apples out the window, which the horses loved:











Tomorrow the rain is supposed to move in, which we need as we are still in a drought. The temperature is also going to start falling; back to reality! I have a friend coming into town for the night, so will be fun to catch up with her.


----------



## SwissMiss

Nice fall pictures, *phantom*.
We are still enjoying summer-like temperatures as well... To be honest, I am _over_ those 90 degrees days!
Is it just the perspective, or are Amish and Giselle (? the paint) that tall?

*greentree* when I went for a hike in the woods with Raya, I got lost too. It is a "marked" trail, but is not really maintained. I took a turn at one place and felt that Raya was hesitating a bit, but good girl she is, she complied. Needless to say, that was the place where we lost the trail... She apparently still knows the trails well around here, lol


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow, the fall colors and the clear blue sky - perfect riding conditions @phantomhorse13 ! 

So it's been 6 days since I started running and I've only missed 1 day so far. It is truly addictive. Can you just hear "Eye of the Tiger" playing as I'm writing this? lol. I'm having to make some adjustments to my diet; I'm counting calories again but I'm also watching what kind of calories I eat; mostly protein and veggies with very little fruit because my stomach just can't handle it. I do leave room for a little bit of junk because otherwise it's too difficult for me to stick with; but I try to spend most of my calories on good things and then leave a few calories for bad stuff.

I've been kind of depressed lately which is why I started running; it helps. It's stupid really. I had seen a post on FB that a famous "Ostriese" died so I researched him and it turns out he head his own reality TV show; he was an oversized equine chiro in the northwestern part of Germany also referred to as Ostfriesland. I've been streaming his show via YouTube and it makes me cry because he has the exact same accent as my dad; and he's big and tall like my dad, and funny yet grumpy like my dad. On October 25th is the 18 year anniversary of my dad's passing and the 2 year anniversary of my mom's passing is coming up as well. So I've been watching a lot of German TV shows and thinking about where I come from, why I'm here, what would have been had I stayed in Germany. In case anyone is curious, here is a link to one of the Equine Chiro's video's:


----------



## phantomhorse13

*fg*: *hugs* I hope running helps. I can't imagine growing up without my Dad. :sad:




SwissMiss said:


> Is it just the perspective, or are Amish and Giselle (? the paint) that tall?


Nope, they are that tall! I bet Amish is 17 hands. Getting off is like jumping off a building. Giselle, who is a Saddlebred, should also be a good 16.2 or 3, but she has pretty severe lordosis so is only technically about 15.1. My SIL is super short, so her leg always seems to be sticking out straight. You should see her on Amish!!


----------



## greentree

Omg, how did I miss him?? He is wonderful! 

I now need to see that Dutch Harness Horse team, that kept eyeing the camel, hitched up!!!

What a great show. Thanks!! Still watching....


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone,


I'm still around. Guess I won't be able to see Lady as much. The BO found her a new place to move. It is a lot further away. The place is awesome. It has a huge indoor arena and awesome horse stalls. There are 2 huge pastures and 40 acres of trails. It has a huge room big enough to seat 50 people and kids. I am so glad she found something this quick and already moving in.


Shoulder is about 60% now. Still can't ride or swim. I thought hiking and Geocaching was safe hah! Me and my BFF went Geocaching Sunday. I slipped on a branch covered with leaves and fell. I am so glad it was not the left side. I have a big knot on my knee and bruises on my legs.


Monday and Tuesday of this week was a real nightmare. I had to call the squad to the house early Monday morning. DH was having chest pains. He has Cardiomyopathy. They did an echo cardio, and stress test but couldn't find any changes from the last one that were taken. We don't know what happened. They gave him Nito tab on the way to hospital and pain went from a 12 to a 7. His heart enzymes were slightly elevated. Guess they will be keeping an eye on him closely. He came home Tuesday evening.


Well, that's all from me, "thank goodness". Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## carshon

Twalker - thinking of you and hoping Hubby does not have any more issues.


----------



## Celeste

Twalker, I wish I could like the part about Lady having a nice place to stay and unlike the part about your DH being sick. I hope things go better for both him and for your shoulder.


----------



## Celeste

It went for a short ride. The wind was blowing 35 mph. My girl behaved pretty well anyway.


----------



## Twalker

carshon said:


> Twalker - thinking of you and hoping Hubby does not have any more issues.



Thanks Carshon. So far so good with hubby.


----------



## carshon

Went with hubby to his lesson yesterday. It was just fantastic to watch. He had one of those "moments" that something clicked for him and his new horse. It was beautiful to watch and to talk to his trainer when she saw it too. I am so happy for him and where his riding has come. From a "City Boy" to some not so great horses as first horses to riding a green horse and helping bringing her along. Going on a trail ride after work today. Have to get some riding in before daylight savings in 2 weeks. Then no more riding during the week and weekend riding will be much less as rifle season gets into full swing and all of the crazies will be out.


----------



## Twalker

Celeste said:


> Twalker, I wish I could like the part about Lady having a nice place to stay and unlike the part about your DH being sick. I hope things go better for both him and for your shoulder.



Celeste - Thanks.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*@*Twalker : that is super scary about your DH. i hope whatever the issue is resolves with no more scares!! Glad the horses found a new place to call home, but stinks that its farther away from you.
@Celeste : saddle time is always a plus. and good girl PP for dealing with the wind!
@carshon : hope you have a great ride tomorrow. i bet watching your DH's lessons are a good learning experience for you too, and its always great to see someone progressing.




SwissMiss said:


> Is it just the perspective, or are Amish and Giselle (? the paint) that tall?


Here is a fun photo that helps illustrate this. Today, I had a friend out for a ride. She is on Sultan. I am on Amish. They are standing on level ground:










:eek_color: :rofl:  :rofl: :eek_color:


We got lucky today that the expected rain did not come until late afternoon, so we went for a ride despite the insane winds. It was a fun ride overall, though Sultan was disgusted at the mellow pace (Amish isn't nearly as fit as he is), and bucked like a [email protected]@ss during the first canter. Luckily my friend is used to horses being bad so dealt with it just fine. 





























The rain is supposed to continue overnight and last through most of tomorrow. We need it though, as we are still in a drought. It's also rifle weekend for juniors, so will not be venturing out in that even if it wasn't raining.


----------



## Celeste

Amish is HUGE!


----------



## SwissMiss

*phantom*Wow, Amish _is_ a tall fellow! :cowboy:

If you ride through the woods on him, you must catch all the spiderwebs high up :razz:
Happens to me as well, even in the back and Raya is only 14.3  Shows how short the other horse is, lol

*Twalker* hopefully DH is doing better! Glad to hear that the horses found a new place, but sad as well that it is further away from you!

*Celeste* yay for a behaving princess :smile:

*carshon* enjoy as much riding as possible :smile:

Not much going on here. No riding this weekend so far :sad: Raya would for sure need some schooling! She behaved bratty yesterday - just because I decided to wear gloves for de-burring her forelock :x Luckily it just worked out perfectly: after a little reminder what is expected from her, she started to behave again - just in time, as I had to leave :wink:

But some work in the arena today wouldn't be wasted time, I suppose :wink:


----------



## greentree

We, ok, I, am trying to get ready to go ride, but now DS has called, and they are in Montgomery, AL, and will be back late afternoon....but I can drop the Miata off for him. They have been in FL for a motorcycle show. He works for an aftermarket accessory manufacturer.

I had a not-quite-funny experience on Thursday....I had told y'all about Mary's comment about Alaska....then when I told DH about it, he said it MAY not be the horse....he has a much higher opinion of my skills than I have of myself(!!!).
So Mary asked if she could ride Alaska, I said sure. I thought, "Let's see what happens." 

I was on Sissy, I think. I watched her mount, and ask Alaska to walk, at which time Alaska took two steps sideways. Mary looked up at me, and I told her to walk on, but the mare acted like her hip was broken. Strangest thing I have ever seen. I told her to stop and get off, then lead her down so I could watch her. She had her head cocked around, looking at me, and not really able to walk!!! I was sick, until they headed up toward the barn, and she straightened out and walked FINE. 

I watched in the stading stall, and she was resting the other foot, so having no problem bearing weight, then when Mary turned her out, she ran and trotted perfectly.

Funny thing, when I sold her brother that time, and tge animal communicator said he told her that he wanted to live with ME...maybe it is a family trait??????

Crazy horses, that's what it is!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> If you ride through the woods on him, you must catch all the spiderwebs high up :razz:


Oh yes, but he is excellent to trim trail with or mark trail because you can easily reach tall branches! There is actually one section of trail that we can't use him on currently, as a tree is leaning over. I can get under it on the arabs, but not him!


----------



## SwissMiss

Bratty pony forgot about being bratty today  And she even seemed to enjoy the grooming. I swear she likes her new brush!

Tried to take a nice picture of us... Success :rofl:








Two seconds later she tried to eat the phone - poor starving pony!


----------



## greentree

Sooo cute!!!

We had a kind of crazy ride.....short, but nice . 

So much for the plan to get some decent milage....best laid plans!!!!!

I have GOT to get this guy at LongC to make some decent maps. Gahh!!!


----------



## greentree

Here is the "map"... We were trying to get from CAMP over to the right of the map that says " state line monument". 

We ended up going up through center, straight North, to "Mike's Ford", then winding along the creek coming back, admiring the blue water and the awesome rock cliffs above it!

We only rode 4.2 miles all tolled, so that state line monument is not a mile out!!!!!

DH has some pictures, but he has to email me....


----------



## carshon

We had a great ride on Friday. Hubby is doing so well on his new horse (purchased in June this year) my new horse (purchased mid -August this year) was a doll. that all changed yesterday when my daughter and I rode. We rode at our local park (about 15 min away) Tillie seemed anxious at the trailer but we chalked it up to being windy and warm (low 70's -should be high 50's) and there were LOTS of trucks and trailers in the parking lot. To start off she would not stand to be saddled. In all fairness I am struggling with saddle fit. When I got her she had no top line and a very prominent wither. So I have been using different pads and shims - top line is getting better but her wither is the issue. Got her saddled and she would not stand to be mounted. Another issue we have had since I purchased her. Daughter held her so I could mount and Tille darn near ran my daughter over. Get out on the trail and she is high headed and flighty. About 2 miles into the ride my daughter gaits a little to catch up to us and Tillie came unglued! popping up in the front and back, spinning around and snorting. This horse is by far the most flexible horse I have owned. She can literally turn herself in two (we call her spaghetti horse) so the spin was hard to sit. All of these shenanigans made my saddle slip back a bit. But she would not stand still for me to unmounts and get it straight. It was not too bad so we continued to ride. She shied hard at every stump on the trail, every horse and rider we encountered she was bug eyed. at about 4 miles in we met hikers and that was a treat. We had to ask them to stop and talk to her before she bolted the other direction. They stopped and talked to her until she frisked them with her nose for a treat- I had one in my pocket that they shared with her. And after that she was back to her old self. calm and steady and moving out like a pro. Silly horse! Get back to the trailer - hose her down and she just stands tied snoozing. Not sure what bee was in her bonnet but I hope it stays away!


----------



## frlsgirl

Mares ! @*carshon* @*SwissMiss* @*greentree* ! They certainly have a mind of their own and have no problem communicating how they really feel! Ana demonstrated this when I took her on a big group trail ride Saturday; the third smallest horse in the group and she always has to be in front or else she just jigs and puts up a fuss; the only other way to settle her is to let her build up a wad of grass which she nursed on the remainder of the ride. Since she was so full of herself I decided to use that excess energy to canter her up the hill:



















I love this picture of her; her face speaks volumes:











@*Twalker* - continued healing for your shoulder!


----------



## Eole

frlsg: Awesome pictures of you and Ana.
You have mentioned feeling too fat: really!??! You look perfect to me. 
Eating well and being fit is the goal. Number on the scale isn't so important. My way to see it anyway.


PH Amish is tall! How tall is Sultan? I'd look like a midget on my mare beside you.


Carshon, looks like a relaxing ride on your new horse. :rofl:


Greentree, what was that about Alaska? I somehow don't believe horses can fake pain. What do you think happened?


We had an amazing warm fall season until this week. Went from 10 degrees over normal to 5 degrees Under. My body refuses to adapt so quickly, I'm cold all the time and wish I could sleep cuddled in front of the fireplace all the time.


Buttercup and I did our first distance ride on October 16th. I drove and set up camp the day before. It was our first time camping, her in the portable pen and I on a cot in the back of the trailer. Luxury camping! The ride was lots of fun: very beautiful trails, well marked, friendly people. My mare was a star on trail, focused and forward. Well, maybe a bit too forward, we had to discuss speed control. She was stressed by everything else: horses all around, trailering, camping, vet-checks and all but handled it quite well.


----------



## frlsgirl

Thanks @Eole - weight and self image have always been a struggle for me; especially competing in a sport of the thin and very thin. I've been eating better and going running every morning, so I guess that's a step in the right direction. A former trainer once made the comment to me that stuck "You will never be able to ride correctly because your thighs are too big" this came from a Gold Medalist and I've been on a mission to get skinny since then; getting skinny isn't the problem, staying skinny is. Of course the trainer is tiny, skinny and fit with long thin thighs like a man. 

OMG what a GREAT picture of you and Buttercup, with the fall colors in the background; and look at that smile on your face! I always wondered about the portable horse fences; it seems like a determined and clever horse could figure out a way to escape, no?


----------



## greentree

@Eole, those photos are just gorgeous!!! I have never done CTR...so glad you had a wonderful ride!!

Honestly, what I think was with Alaska was that a totally off center person got on, and she does not have the experience to understand! I broke her as a late 3 yo, but bred her at 4, 5, 7, and 8, so she was not ridden for 5 or 6 years, then I rode her, then last week was the first time since last Fall....
@frlsgirl welcome to mare world!!!! You and Ana look fantastic cantering up that hill!

Agree with Nathalie....no fat looking person there! 

I had a nice ride on Lucy yesterday! Rode in the ring a bit, then up on the trail, then down the road..,about 2 1\2 hrs total. 
I am bummed about this weekend..we used to do endurance rides on Saturday and Sunday.....somewhere along the line, that got changed to Friday and Saturday. There is a ride just about 1 1\2 drive from here, but I cannot leave on Thursday to ride Friday, and I have plans Friday evening, so I cannot leave then to ride Saturday. It is just a little too far to drive up in the morning.

The other ride in November (Thanksgiving weekend..PERFECT time!!) is 8 hours away.....too much fuel for my budget. 

Looks like I am waiting on Spring...again!!


----------



## frlsgirl

@greentree - considering that you live the horsey capitol of the US, I would think that there are more equine activities available; spring just seems like a long time to wait. We have schooling shows and such scheduled until early December and then there is a small break before activities pick back up in February. We do have at least 2 weather cancels each year so I think they've been trying to account for that by booking more things for us to do. There is a place in Oregon where you can do an indoor trail ride; it's really cool complete with the type of obstacles you would encounter outside. No need to check the weather before you go and no chance of getting lost or shot or eaten by a bear; the perfect solo activity!


----------



## carshon

Eole - I love the smile on your face in that picture! Honestly if everyone just took a step back and remembered "why" they ride horses and people would all smile like that!

Rainy here today and cool temps. We needed the rain but the count down is on for parks around us to close. Usually Nov 15 is the drop dead date. So I need to ride as much as possible before then - and hunting season starts the 18th so no field riding either. Blah - I love fall but it does not last long enough!


----------



## Celeste

frlsgirl said:


> A former trainer once made the comment to me that stuck "You will never be able to ride correctly because your thighs are too big" this came from a Gold Medalist ...............


A gold medal won in being a jerk.

You look lovely on your horse. Some people get to a high level in their fields (sports, music, etc.) because they are so mean nobody will spend time with them and all they have to do is practice since they have no social life.


----------



## frlsgirl

@Celeste - yeah I don't know why I stuck it out as long as I did. I spent a whole year taking lessons with her. She's really, really good, but unfortunately can be really, really mean. A lot of people look up to her because she is currently the most accomplished Dressage rider in the region. I did hear her make unfriendly comments about other riders as well so I feel like maybe it wasn't personal; it's just how she is. I saw many people take one lesson with her and never return; only a handful stuck it out. It seems like a lot of the higher level trainers can get quite unfriendly during teaching; yelling, saying mean things, it's just a lot of pressure; I guess maybe that's how they weed out the ones that aren't serious? Or maybe it's because they are so talented that they don't have patience for the ones who are just starting out? Or maybe it's because these people are generally older and with old age comes grumpiness? Whatever the reason, I'm at a much friendlier place now and that's all the matters to me and Ana.


----------



## Celeste

@frlsgirl You can't learn if the environment is inhospitable. She sounds like a terrible teacher in spite of being a great rider.


----------



## greentree

Here, in the horsey capital of the world, everything moves to Florida for the winter. Except us, the mere mortals!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Eole, great pictures! Especially your smile speaks volumes. And Buttercup seems very happy too! Are those renegades she is wearing?
Looking at your pictures (and the ones from @phantomhorse13) make me miss Switzerland or Northern US a bit... Here we have summer and almost summer as seasons... I kind of liked the 4 seasons...
@frlsgirl, what a jerk saying something like that! You look absolutely great on Ana!
And I agree with @Celeste, just because one is a good rider doesn't mean they are a good teacher...
@carshon, we are still bone dry here and temps are back in the high 80ies - wanna trade some?

I'm just super frustrated at the moment. The last couple days my pony was happily stomping away on hard ground and traveled sound even over gravel... Farrier came out for the 6-wk checkup/trim and pony is -again- slightly ouchie on gravel... I think I am running out of excuses for the farrier and need to find someone else or learn to do it myself...


----------



## Eole

carshon said:


> Eole - I love the smile on your face in that picture! Honestly if everyone just took a step back and remembered "why" they ride horses and people would all smile like that!


You are so right Carshon. I wore that grin all week end. I can be too serious when I'm stressed and conditioned myself to repeat: "smile and enjoy, it's all for fun". And I really did enjoy every minute.



SwissMiss said:


> @Eole, great pictures! Especially your smile speaks volumes. And Buttercup seems very happy too! Are those renegades she is wearing?


Yes those are the Renegades Vipers. Ride managers recommended hoof protection, but in hind view it wasn't necessary. But boots passed the test for holding at speed and gripping in fallen leaves.

I agree with you about farrier: horses aren't supposed to be worst after a trim. Once can be excused as a mistake, but again? I encourage you to learn. It isn't rocket science and even if you choose not to trim yourself, it will give you knowledge to judge farrier work and figure what works (or not) for your horse. Do you have choice of farriers in your region? Finding a good one with an open mind (like open to discuss with owner) here is almost impossible. So we trim ourselves.

*frslg*, I agree with Celeste: being a good rider doesn't mean being a good teacher. And being a star is no excuse for being a jerk. It's bullying, no excuse for that. No one can learn in a fright state of mind (horse included). I'm short and have short legs in relation to my body. I can never use leg aids the way they teach it, even if I starve myself to death. Glad you found a friendly place.

*Greentree*. Ride on Friday? Do they think endurance riders are all retired folks? Were you considering bringing Lucy? What distance would you start with?
Many of our serious endurance riders also move south to Florida for the winter.

No horse news here. DH demolished the tack room to remove floor, because beams underside were rotten and floor was at risk of collapsing. Stable looks like a war zone, with stuff littered all over the aisle and barn. Hoping it will be finished this week end. It's snowing right now and expecting to wake up to a couple inches of white stuff tomorrow morning.


----------



## frlsgirl

@SwissMiss - I hear you on the farrier issue; it appears to be a pretty common that horses who are freshly trimmed tend to be ouchy for a day or so. I had him put shoes on the front and she's been fine since. We have one horse at the barn who is sore from getting shoes; she needs like 3 days of bute after getting shod. Sometimes, it's the farrier, other times it's just a thin soled horse. Have you tried hoof supplements? Or ultrasole?


----------



## carshon

@SwissMiss - I took a class on trimming hooves and I have to say it was the best thing I have ever done. Well worth the money. I trim 3 of our 4 horses myself with a periodic check from a more experienced farrier. Hubbies new TWH foundered at its previous owners this spring. I worked diligently to bring her hooves back but she was never 100% sound when riding in the arena and her hoof boots were always turning or coming off in rough terrain. We broke down and put shoes on her fronts and she moves so much more freely and is 100% sound. We may try barefoot again in the summer but vet even suggested shoes through the winter because she has no sole concavity and it was causing bruising and abcessing even with hoof boots.

Warmer temps here again this weekend so we will be out both days


----------



## greentree

Don't get me started on farriers!!!! Does he pare out her sole and trim her frog? He may be cutting into her toe callous. Most farriers do. I cannot use a hoof knife, so I remove false sole with my nippers, in a sort of scraping way, so that if it is loose, it comes off, but I never really CUT it....then, I nip the wall at that level. I will cut bars off, though.

I rarely get soreness, unless I have let tgem get really long, and when I do, I tell tge horses Sorry, you get what you PAY for!!!

Yes, the rides here are on Friday and Saturday! I suppose they have gone to that in Central region, also, but I don't look at those on the calendar anymore! 
Back when I was showing, a lot of them were Thursday through Sunday, and DH always wondered how everyone did that...in dependently wealthy, I suppose!


----------



## Eole

frlsgirl said:


> OMG what a GREAT picture of you and Buttercup, with the fall colors in the background; and look at that smile on your face! I always wondered about the portable horse fences; it seems like a determined and clever horse could figure out a way to escape, no?



My corral is only 50" high, but there are some that are higher. But bigger panels mean heavier panels. I suppose a motivated horse could jump out. They also can push them, if it were on a smooth surface. In the grass, it's not going anywhere. I've seen many escapes from portable electric pens, never from solid panel pens.


----------



## Celeste

DH and I had a nice ride today.


----------



## Celeste

I guess if an even sweat pattern means saddle fit, then we are good to go.


----------



## Celeste

"Do you seriously think I plan to stay clean?"


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, looks like you had a great ride. That stare is hilarious. Did she look at you, smirking, after she rolled?

Re the trimming: this time I asked the farrier to take the flabs off the frog, as we still had some thrush hiding underneath, so that may have contributed to the soreness. And it doesn't help that for a while she didn't get the vitamins/minerals in her feed and now that weaker horn is growing down... But still. She was fine before and not after. And I am a firm believer that trimming should not make them sore - excecpt if there was a lot to take off... Which was not the case here...Oh well, time for me to learn more than just rounding the edge...

Had an interesting ride yesterday :icon_rolleyes:
Reserved all Saturday afternoon to hook up the trailer, as I would be all by myself. And I did it in less than 1 hour :rofl: It took me the longest to figure out where to put the pin in... Oh well, I only watched once and figuring it out myself helped me to learn :wink:

Sunday I loaded my pony up to meet her former owner at the trail head. Got there less white-knuckled than expected, and got Raya ready - boots and all. Well, even though I tested the boots at the gait in the round pen, one came off rather soon, just hanging on by the pastern strap :eek_color: And yes, my crazy hot Peruvian freaked out about the boot banging around her leg - she just stood there, looking back at me, virtually asking "can you fix that? It's annoying!":rofl:
Since we were almost at the end of the gravel part, I just took the boots off, thinking it would work out in the woods... Fine for a while and plenty of spunk, but then the terrain got just a bit harder and her stride got shorter... So we turned around and I walked.... Didn't occur to me for a moment to just put the boots back on (I blame it on no coffee that morning) - did that and she was her happy self again. Just needs to get used to wearing the boots in the currently very uneven terrain (rock hard dried mud). She still behaves a bit like a toddler in grown-up boots :wink:

All in all a great day with LOTS of firsts :wink:


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Eole* - thanks for clarifying; I might have to invest in a pen when we move Ana home with us.

@*Celeste* - OMG, that look  Isn't it funny how horses can communicate so much with a single look?

@*SwissMiss* - whoohoo for trailering all by yourself like a rock star! I'm also very familiar with the "Can you fix this?" look! After the shipping boot fiasco I haven't dared to put anything else around Ana's legs or hooves. Glad the trail boots are sort of working, when she actually has them on, lol.

As for me, I rode my pony pretty hard on Saturday; I told myself we need to canter for like 10 minutes without a break; well we did 1.5 arena's in 40 seconds and then we both needed a break. Ana does not seem to understand that it's not a speed event. I'm sure it's not just her; I'm probably not sitting right on her or doing something that's causing her to go so fast. So I woke up Sunday morning and my back was just killing me! And it's still killing me today! Ugh! Waiting for the chiro office to open; hoping they can squeeze me in today.

We just got the itinerary for the adult amateur camp that's less than 2 weeks away now, woohoo. I'm sure I will learn a lot there about how I can help her go better with my seat. I can't wait!

@*Celeste* ; what do you suppose Ana is saying here? lol


----------



## greentree

Sounds like one of those rides!!!! Hooray for hooking up the trailer by yourself!!

Here is the before shot of my arena, taken yesterday morning....


----------



## carshon

Took my daughter and a friend riding yesterday. Great weather but the hunters are out. The park we rode at allows hunters to hunt but keeps the trails open. So we all 3 donned our lovely orange vests. Daughters friend rode in our fields all summer so this was her first "trail ride" we gaited and had lots of fun. Tillie's personality is coming out now (I have owned her for 8 weeks now) and she is a spit fire. Hard to mount and wants to take off fast after mounting - takes her a bit to understand that I do not expect her to gait her fastest as soon as my tush hits leather. And when gaiting she wants to lead - if another horse tries to pass her she moves faster and racks and if you hold her back she gets light in front. So we have some really nice lessons in do not rear and you can gait slowly in a group. no racing!

I did feel bad for her. Wormed her with Quest Plus on Saturday and many manure piles in her run had fully formed bot larvae in it. I saw about 5 in all but to be honest it is fairly dark at 6 am so I may have missed some. I will worm her again with Ivermectin in about 10 days. 

Maybe that rail of a horse will put a little weight on now!


----------



## frlsgirl

Eek on the worms @carshon - that reminds me, need to check with BO to see when she plans on worming next.


----------



## greentree

Annddd...this is today!


----------



## frlsgirl

Woohoo @greentree - that's a lot of progress. So is it ready to ride in it now?


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Annddd...this is today!



Greentree - I love your arena.


----------



## Celeste

@ greentree Now we are all jealous! What size it is?


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> @ greentree Now we are all jealous! What size it is?


:iagree:I think that sums it all up


----------



## greentree

Thanks!!!!

The arena is 55' X 105'. 

We moved it from Texas. That is how it wound up being so unlevel...the dirt work guy had taken his equipment to another job right when the welder(from Texas) and his helpers could come over and erect the arena!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

So nice to see activity on this thread while I was away!

*@Celeste *: excellent to get not only PP but DH out for a ride. hope more of that in the future

*@SwissMiss *: woohoo to getting Raya out without assistance! you both will be used to the boots in no time. hope you get your farrier issues figured out.

*@frlsgrl *: increasing your canter work is a great goal to set for yourself and Ana. in another couple months, you will look back and see all your progress. i hope you were able to get in to your chiro and that your back is feeling better now.

*@carshon *: Tillie sounds like she is developing into a fun ride for you. scooting away during/after mounting is such an annoying habit, but I am sure you will have her reformed in no time. no wonder the poor thing wasn't putting on weight if she is carrying a worm burden. will be interesting to see how she picks up after all this.

*@greentree* : that arena is going to be great this winter. its coming along in leaps and bounds.



This weekend, DH and I went to an endurance ride. The whole story, with lots more pics and videos, is in my journal. I rode Phin one day and Duroc the next. Some teaser pics:















































Today, I have been doing a million loads of laundry and getting things cleaned up post-ride. Hoping to get back in the saddle tomorrow, weather permitting.


----------



## greentree

Phin looks awesome, PH!!! That looks like a jacket on your body...you go to Canada to ride???? It is still hot here!

I got the 3 mares'shoes reset yesterday. Two trips up to the Amish....I took Sissy, then came home, turned her out, ate some lunch......forgot that I cannot just jump in the Miata to run up and pay the feed store bill that I needed to drop off.....so I loaded the other 2, and went by the feed store, and took the other route up to the shoer! It was a few miles longer, but on real roads instead of super wind-y river roads.


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> Phin looks awesome, PH!!! That looks like a jacket on your body...you go to Canada to ride???? It is still hot here!


Friday morning was quite chilly, with temps in the upper 30s at the start of the ride. The photog was about 2 miles from the start, so the jacket was still on. It was perfect in terms of daytime riding temps, which topped out in the lows 60s but with a cool breeze. I spent most of the day riding like this:











Saturday wasn't quite as chilly in the morning - someone said 42F at the start - but the temp quickly climbed to the upper 70s and it stayed quite humid. Crazy for end of October!


----------



## frlsgirl

@*PhantomHorse13* - it's great that you can get that close to another horse while riding; Ana has a big personal bubble and if other horses get too close she gets crabby!

I went to the chiro and apparently I did a number on my back! I'm covered up with athletic tape to keep to remind me to keep it straight! Feeling a bit like a science project right now. Pain level is a lot better today though so I'm on the mend. No running today  Haven't ridden since Saturday  Going to sneak to the barn and try riding at just the walk; don't know how I will get on or off yet. If you don't hear from me for a while it's because I got on ok and can't figure out how to get off.


----------



## greentree

Frls, how did you do that????? Glad you feel better after the chiro, though! If you can get on, the walk should massage it right out!!! 

I am out to ride Lucy, then I have to go to the feed store, since they were out of oats....the truck comes today. How does a feed store run out of oats?


----------



## frlsgirl

@greentree - I cantered A LOT Saturday; like the most I've ever cantered; and Ana's canter is kind of rushy so attempting to sit this type of canter was probably not my best idea.


----------



## Twalker

*Where is Everyone?*

What a ghost town it is in here and also the whole HF. I sure miss all of our regulars that posted in here. When you don't hear from them you begin to worry about them.:icon_frown:


Not much going on with me. Haven't been out to the new barn yet. Don't want to get in their way of moving. I guess they have some of the horses there. They are getting the house ready. 


Got to get a horsey fix soon. I'm just going to have to get in my car and go.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Twalker, wish you lived closer - I could help you getting your horsey-fix!
My BO is out of town for the week and now I take care of the horses (and the cat) for the week... Besides work (which is very busy at the moment because we are 2 people short) and taking care of 9 extra horses beside my pony, there isn't much time for anything else... Especially the two old horses really crave attention/love, but I simply don't have the time to do much with them... *sigh*

@frlsgirl, ha ha, I know that feeling of wondering if you ever get off a horse again :cowboy: When I was pregnant with my first one, I rode well into the 8th month, until I literally couldn't figure out anymore how to get on and off :rofl:


----------



## Twalker

SwissMiss said:


> @*Twalker*, wish you lived closer - I could help you getting your horsey-fix!
> My BO is out of town for the week and now I take care of the horses (and the cat) for the week... Besides work (which is very busy at the moment because we are 2 people short) and taking care of 9 extra horses beside my pony, there isn't much time for anything else... Especially the two old horses really crave attention/love, but I simply don't have the time to do much with them... *sigh*
> 
> @*frlsgirl*, ha ha, I know that feeling of wondering if you ever get off a horse again :cowboy: When I was pregnant with my first one, I rode well into the 8th month, until I literally couldn't figure out anymore how to get on and off :rofl:



Thanks Swiss - I'd take you up on that in a heart beat.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@frlsgirl : hope you are feeling better today!
@greentree : how was your ride? hopefully you got your oats.
@Twalker : it is certainly much quieter around here than it used to be. I think you should go out to the new barn and see what you can do to help. then you can get your horsey fix and they have another set of hands.
@SwissMiss : how long are you in charge of everything? that sounds like a lot of extra work for you.


I have been busy going through all my excess horsey things and trying to get them sold. It amazes me how literacy is apparently an option on the book of faces, as I have been asked some of the craziest questions about items which I thought were plainly and clearly described. One lady even argued with me about what color something was!! :icon_rolleyes:

After my daily visit to the post office to ship things, I got Sultan out today in the amazing indian summer weather. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm back! Which means I figured out how to get off, lol. It was a little tricky and I think Ana knew that something was different "Hello?!? What the hell is going on up there? I have hay waiting for me in my stall, so if you could get off me now that would be great!" Went back to chiro for another adjustment and I'm feeling better back wise. I had gotten the quadruple strain flu shot Saturday and I'm feeling a little strange; my lymph nodes are hard as rocks and swollen; hopefully this doesn't mean that I will get sick.

@*Twalker* - Is there another barn near by where you could just go visit and maybe groom some horses? The best cure is grooming as it gets horse molecules all over you.

@*phantomhorse13* - yeah sometimes the money you get from selling your tack aint worth all the trouble you have to endure to get it sold; and don't get me started on shipping...

@*SwissMiss* - wow you rode until your 8th month of pregnancy? That's awesome. Natasha Althoff from Dressage Mastery is pregnant in most of her 2014 and 2015 videos; you could see how she started to struggle with her position as she got further along and then after her kids were born she struggled with sitting trot because her stomach muscles got all stretched out.


----------



## Eole

PH, people on FB have the attention span of a fish (maybe insulting the fish here). If your ad says "100$ Pair of new Epic boots size 2 in Pa". Next will be: how much? Location? Model? What size? And so on. Drives me nuts!

Frls. I thought as long as you can get on your horse, I'm sure Ana can figure a way to get you off her back.  Glad you did it on your own. 

Twalker. I understand Lady's BO found a new place for all the horses? That is good news. How far from you compared to the old place?

Swiss, sounds like a lot of extra work for you. Hope you're getting free board or a very good deal in exchange. 

Not posting because not much happening. Nursing broken ribs, so no riding for a while. Kalou the scottie is 2 months post knee surgery. He's doing well but still have to keep him on leash at all times and carry him up/down the stairs. Starting to take him on walks this week.
Relocated the crazy killer-cat in the barn. She spends her days sitting on the porch and staring at us through the bay window, making sure I feel guilty keeping her out of the house. :icon_rolleyes:

I still don't have a tack-feedroom. At least, it has a floor now. DH think it will be finished tomorrow. The stable and barn are a giant mess, I fear I'll be searching for lost items for a long time.
Today was warm and I cleaned flower beds, raked leaves and put away summer stuff. Winter tires on since yesterday: ready for winter, bring on the snow! Shopping for backcountry skis. It's snow country, might just as well enjoy it.


----------



## greentree

PH, we had a lovely ride, thanks!! 
Mary came over, and we did the arena/trail/road combo, only we turned left at the corner, because somebody hit a buck on the west end, so there would be buzzards, flies, and stink down there! 

It was quite windy, but she was good. 

Gavotte is looking SO much better! I am finally not having to remind constantly that the horse's neck should be more than 6" long.


----------



## carshon

Still finding bot larvae in Miss Tillie's manure. It has slowed down since worming on Sunday but still icky. never owned a horse that shed bot larvae that I could see in their manure! So much for "she is up to date on shots and worming" My vet does not believe most of that bunk anyway so we vaccinated and gave boosters as well. Our area has had quite a few cases of Potomac Horse Fever and Sleeping sickness this year as well as West Nile so I listened when he advised boosters.

He wants me to wait to worm again- I used Quest Plus on Sunday and he says it is a good wormer - let it do its work and we will do a fecal in early Jan to see what to do next.

Hoping shedding some of her ride alongs will help her add some more weight to her top line. Already doing exercises and it has helped some - just need time to get used to her TWH rafter frame compared to the nice bulky Fox Trotter I had purchased in April.

Riding coming to an end soon and of course we have had 4 inches of rain this week- so most parks will be closed. Bummed out and sad to see my riding time coming to an end


----------



## frlsgirl

@carshon - can you haul to an indoor somewhere? Several places in our community let you use their arena for a fee; never hurts to ask.


----------



## carshon

frlsgirl said:


> @carshon - can you haul to an indoor somewhere? Several places in our community let you use their arena for a fee; never hurts to ask.



Actually yes, a new barn went up about 2 miles from me 3 -4 yrs ago. My hubby takes lessons there and my daughter works there warming up horses and cleaning stalls. The issue is free time. This is a busy show barn - the owner has encouraged hubby and I to come and ride anytime the arena is free. Key works "arena is free" she charges a very low fee to use the arena but timing is the issue. We ride in the fields close to home in the winter if it is not too cold or icy - need to wait for hunting seasons to end soon first. Winter usually means vacation for our horses - but on a brighter note planning on riding this weekend Sat and Sun and took next Friday off of work to ride. That is the last weekend for local state parks to be open as Firearms season starts on the 15th


----------



## greentree

I hauled Mary, Lucy, and Gavotte over to Oak Grove yesterday, to use her jumping arena!

Lucy, being the sheltered child that she is, has never been in an enclosed arena, never been to another farm, never seen a real jump, etc.

We were a bit late, as I missed a turn, and there is no chance to turn the trailer around on the windy, hilly, country residential road, so we took the long way, and got hung behind an Amish carriage for a couple of miles....

I lu nged Lucy a couple of turns, then got on to let her look around. I just love her! She sizes stuff up pretty quickly. The farm has a rule about having someone on the ground at all times while jumping, so I got off and played ground crew after Mary warmed up.

When Gavotte started to get tired, I made some poles on the ground between the in and out standards, and trotted a few times through them.

Oak Grove has that fiber/sand footing that is SO wonderful....it does not get deep, it does not pack down, it does not hold water....magic!!!! But after working in it twice, I hate it. The sand has a strange stickiness, and it doesn't just brush off....

Anyway, it was a great ride, and one more new experience for Lucy!!


----------



## SwissMiss

*phantom* always loooove your pictures and stories! And yes, selling stuff on fb can be a pain. Always the same questions (that are actually answered in the description) - seems people don't want to read anymore! But glad for you to get more room in the tack room - time to buy new stuff :twisted:

*Eole* did I miss how your broke your ribs? Ouch! Sending healing vibes! Is your tack/feed room done now? Crosscountry skiing is lots of fun! But maybe you should get some alpine skis and consider skijoering :biggrin: The way I am used to it (never had the opportunity to try), you just put a harness on your horse and drive it - with you on skis being the carriage.

*fearless*, glad your back is feeling better. And me riding that late in pregnancy consisted of puttering around at the walk on my all time favorite barrel and pole horse. He is one of those rare specimens that will lay down a smoking run, and 2 seconds later you can put a little kid on him and he will be the most careful horse walking around barrels...

*carshon* hope you got some good riding in this weekend! Yes, between hunting season and winter ground-woes, riding can get interesting (or cut short)...

*greentree* looks like you have some good youngsters at the moment!

*Twalker* if you ever feel up to a road trip to MS, please come by!

Not much happening here between taking care of the critters at the barn and an insane workload... But at least re barn chores I will get a break for a few days, as the BO is back Monday until she leaves again Thursday am... Seems like my board bill will be pretty low:twisted:
Finally adjusted the cables on Raya's boots and tried them out in hand yesterday... seems pretty good! But when I took them off I saw that her bars and on her ouchy foot were cleaner than the rest of her foot - Looks like they are higher than the rest! I have a hard time "seeing" that on the naked hoof, but tried to bring them down level to the rest...
But my pony was a champ and while we were walking, I was sooo tempted to hop on bareback :eek_color: Will have to keep my helmet handy and just try :grin:

Since I normally keep the halter on while trail riding, I was looking for something a bit softer and thinner than my tractor supply one. A gal on fb advertises custom made ones and I couldn't resist. But now I am contemplating if I need teal reins to match, instead of my boring black ones :wink:


----------



## Koolio

Hello and happy Sunday! 
I haven't checked in in a while as life gets so busy. I'm glad to see people are getting some riding in. Sorry to hear about sore backs, broken ribs etc. I hope you heal up quickly!

Between work and this "winter is coming" nonsense, I haven't got much riding in. It is dark by 6:00, and after turning the clocks back last night it will be dark even earlier. We've also has fairly steady precipitation in some form or another that has kept the ground muddy and slippery. Yuck!! Yesterday was warm and somewhat dry, so I did get a trail ride in n Koolio. Other than that, riding for me has been limited to a once a week haul in lesson.

DH, DS and I are heading to the Mayan Riviera for a short vacation next week and after that, I will take Himmy back to the stable to board. Once she is there, I should be able to get back to riding 4-5 times a week. DD is also coming home at the beginning of December. I am looking forward to having her back, at least for a while. Hopefully we will get some riding in together as Koolio and Sally are still at home. 

It is quiet around here and still feels empty without Sam. I have casually been snooping around to see if I can find a "husband horse", but am still unsure of what I want to do. DD is planning to get Sally back into work and then find her a new hom. Sadly, Sally's legs cannot withstand the jumping DD wants to do, and she is way too much horse for my husband to ride. I plan to work with Himmy to see if I can get her moving forward well enough to compete in 2nd level this summer. If not, I may consider finding her a new person that will love her and enjoy her as well. I'd like to get down to two horses that will enable me to compete and advance in dressage and have one that my husband can ride. Himmy and Koolio are both way too small for him. My daughter is also looking for an eventing mount, but doesn't want to commit to purchasing as she plans to go to school next fall. It would be great if I could find a nice big all around horse that can event and can be ridden by DH. It's a tall order, but I know it is possible because Sam was that horse.

I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## greentree

Aww, Koolio, I am sorry to hear you are having to leave cold and raining for the Mayan Riviera! 
Those husband horses are extremely difficult. Good luck with that! If something hapoens to Sissy, I am NOT searching for another horse; he can drive his car up to the stable and pay the $15 to ride on the rental string....

I had such a wonderful ride on Lucy today....here is how it started.!

Heather texted me, said she was going to ride, did I want to come.

I asked if she was still home, because my phone had been at the house.

I text her that I would love to go, have to get the horse out of pasture.

Then, I start to feel guilty about all the stuff that I was going to help DH with, so I texted her back and bowed out.

DH is walking out to move my truck, so Heather can get in, and when I told him I decided not to go, he says I NEED to go.

So, I text Heather apologizing for being so wishy washy, but I WILL go, and at the same time, she is saying SHE should not go, she has tons of school stuff to do.

I say OK, then she texts me back that we SHOULD go, because, I mean, she ALREADY has her tights on!!!

By the end, I was not sure if we were going, or not,lol!!


----------



## frlsgirl

Ugh!

Had such a great ride on Ana Friday:










When I got home I got a earful from DH about how all I care about is Ana and I only come home to eat and sleep and don't care about anything or anyone else. This was probably the biggest fight we've had in a long time, as in he tried to kick me out of my own house and I was already making plans for where I was going to stay when he finally calmed down and sort of apologized for talking to me the way he did but we both knew something needed to change; enter time management system:










It's a work in progress; but I didn't see Ana all weekend so I've got most of my required 40 hours of awake time in for the week; I will probably still cut back on time spent with Ana to make it all work; the 32 hours dedicated to Ana are also include time spent balancing my horse account budget, researching supplements, organizing my tack, watching horse videos, etc; so I'm probably only spending 10 physical hours with her and probably only 5 of those actually riding.


----------



## Celeste

frlsgirl said:


> Ugh!
> 
> Had such a great ride on Ana Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home I got a earful from DH about how all I care about is Ana and I only come home to eat and sleep and don't care about anything or anyone else. This was probably the biggest fight we've had in a long time, as in he tried to kick me out of my own house and I was already making plans for where I was going to stay when he finally calmed down and sort of apologized for talking to me the way he did but we both knew something needed to change; enter time management system:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a work in progress; but I didn't see Ana all weekend so I've got most of my required 40 hours of awake time in for the week; I will probably still cut back on time spent with Ana to make it all work; the 32 hours dedicated to Ana are also include time spent balancing my horse account budget, researching supplements, organizing my tack, watching horse videos, etc; so I'm probably only spending 10 physical hours with her and probably only 5 of those actually riding.


But riding is exercise. You have to exercise to be able to do all that other stuff. Men.............


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, DH and I took a load of hay down to Virginia.. to Kathy and Lani's! I got the hard job of subduing the savage pitty while DH unloaded hay. Can you believe someone brought this dog in for euthanasia because she was supposedly human aggressive (this is the first time I had ever met her, and Kathy and Lani were not home when we arrived and this pic was taken):











By the time DH was done unloading, Lani was home and we got the tour. I was so flattered that Fluffy came out of the herd to visit when I called to her:











It was great to meet the horses I had heard so much about in Lani and Kathy's stories. I also got to meet Chuck, the jersey steer who was bought because one of the hunt horses was terrified of cows. [Apparently he is still terrified of all cows that aren't Chuck, oops!]











I also got to visit with my red pony:













Today, I tortured *cough* rode Sultan to trim trail. The whole story is in my journal.





























I hope to get more saddle time with Gina tomorrow. The weather is supposed to turn nasty, so need to take advantage of the sun while we have it!!


----------



## greentree

Sunday's ride was like the good old days...trotting down the trail, thinking that my lovely mare could actually DO some rides....Heather and I trotted about half of the 12 miles we rode. 

It was quite warm, and she barely broke a sweat under the saddle. She seems to recover well. I have not re attached my heart rate monitor yet, so I don't have actual numbers!
@phantomhorse13 are you planning any Florida trips this winter? Loved the menagerie pictures!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

greentree said:


> *phantomhorse13* are you planning any Florida trips this winter?


I HAVE been invited back to ride in Florida again this winter!! 

:happydance: :clap::happydance:

As of right now the plan is for Fluffy and Duroc to both go, and maybe another of the younger horses who just came home from the event trainer after being saddle trained. There is also another woman I know who will be taking a young horse to Florida for the winter who has said she would claim me for any rides that Lani and Kathy haven't. Talk about a fantastic opportunity!!

There has even been some talk of trying to get to Yellowhammer.. so would be super fun if you were also there. Too early to know for sure yet, but sure fun to think about.


----------



## greentree

I will bring a horse for @anitaAnn to ride at Yellowhammer!!!! Cuz I will only see you in CAMP!!!! Need somebody to ride with.....maybe @Change can come, too. And @SwissMiss !

We can have an Alabama Horsey Camp for Mature People Over 40! 

I was eyeing the ride on New Years Eve...THAT is all the information I can leak out to the universe at this time....lol!


----------



## Rascaholic

OMG FINALLY! I thought this thread was dead! I haven't been around in a while. Life will kick you when you think all is well LOL. Any ways... Nice to see this one is still alive and I can resubscribe. 

Hello People!


----------



## SwissMiss

greentree said:


> I will bring a horse for @anitaAnn to ride at Yellowhammer!!!! Cuz I will only see you in CAMP!!!! Need somebody to ride with.....maybe @Change can come, too. And @SwissMiss !
> 
> We can have an Alabama Horsey Camp for Mature People Over 40!
> 
> I was eyeing the ride on New Years Eve...THAT is all the information I can leak out to the universe at this time....lol!


A meet-up! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## carshon

Can't wait for pics of the Alabama folks in the winter rides. Going to have to get my horsey fix somehow when the weather turns dodgy here.


----------



## SwissMiss

@carshon, road trip!


----------



## frlsgirl

@*phantomhorse13* - great pictures as usual!

@*Koolio* - a husband safe horse that can also shine in the show ring? That's a tall order indeed. It seems like the really good show horses have a bit of a hot streak; they have to be really reactive to aids so if you put a beginner rider on them they will often bolt/buck or otherwise freak out because they don't understand the aids.

Sounds like everyone is getting a lot of saddle time especially @*greentree* and @phantomhorse13 - that's great. I'll be at Dressage camp Friday through Sunday so I will get my fix then; plus I'm hoping to squeeze in a 30 minute ride tomorrow.


----------



## greentree

@frlsgirl I did not see that clinic on your time management form!!!!

Sounds like fun!


----------



## frlsgirl

LOL @greentree - it's actually accounted for in the 32 hours with Ana


----------



## phantomhorse13

Another fantastic day here, with temps in the low 60s and sunny. It was entirely too nice to be inside, so Gina and I went for a ride! We had a lovely mosey around the area, enjoying the last of the color and the amazing day. Tomorrow the temps start falling and they have spoken about the possibility of the dreaded s-word for the weekend.






































Tomorrow I am helping to grade potatoes in the morning, then it will be cleaning day (since its supposed to be rainy anyway).


----------



## greentree

I had intended today to do a nice long ride, but the rain forcasted for 6 pm started at 8 :30 am!! I had to go vote, so went with DH, then we headed
down to the Mennonites and went by Rexs. Their truck motor blew up on the way back from the show on Halloween weekend...so he had a lot to talk about!

I want to do about 18 miles on Lucy....I am pleased with her 8 mph trot, and think we trotted about 6 miles on Sunday, so would like to trot about 9....


----------



## greentree

I had intended today to do a nice long ride, but the rain forcasted for 6 pm started at 8 :30 am!! I had to go vote, so went with DH, then we headed
down to the Mennonites and went by Rexs. Their truck motor blew up on the way back from the show on Halloween weekend...so he had a lot to talk about!

I want to do about 18 miles on Lucy....I am pleased with her 8 mph trot, and think we trotted about 6 miles on Sunday, so would like to trot about 9....


----------



## Rascaholic

Tobie bit me  I need sympathy and witch hazel, dang it. Not a lecture. 
Dh laughed until he saw the boobage where I got bit. Now he isn't a happy one with Tobie. I explained all the who, what, where, and why BEFORE we brought Tobie home. He knew that there are risks. Even being the most careful you can, they are living breathing creatures with their own mind. Is there something that makes fellas lose their memory when they don't like the results?


----------



## greentree

That happens....sorry he got you.

You just have to be tough enough in the punishment that he does not forget....


----------



## frlsgirl

Yeah, it can happen even with the nicest horse; Ana bit me a couple of weeks ago; it was my fault, she had just finished fighting with her neighbor horse and I reached over the fence to pet her and she got me on the neck; I gave her a good smack on the neck and let out a really loud "HEY" - she hasn't done it since but she isn't one to bite anyway. I shouldn't have attempted to pet her knowing that she was still all fired up from her fight with Will, but she shouldn't have bit me either; she was extremely submissive the rest of the day.


----------



## Celeste

My Psycho Princess bit me a few weeks ago. I had a rope halter on her with knots. I immediately jerked her dang fool head half off and spewed volumes of profanity at her. She has been very polite ever since.


----------



## Rascaholic

Greentree
I smacked the snot out of him in 2 places. Then proceeded to chase him across the pasture. My neighbor may think I am insane now LOL

frlsgirl
I think Tobie did it goofing off, or because he was bored and wanted to go. He was being groomed, face and forelock. 

Celeste
No halter on as I was grooming the face, but I did spew enough profanity to make a sailor blush after I whacked him and was chasing him off.

Thanks for the sympathy ladies. I'll break him from the biting eventually. 
DH on the other hand, I may have to spew a profanity or 2 to make him back off always stating the obvious. I am careful! I swear. It's how I have managed to survive my teen age years when I tried to ride anything with 4 legs and hair.


----------



## Rascaholic

AND I have to order a helmet..... I've not worn a helmet in YEARS. Even then never wore one on a regular basis. Now I gotta figure out what size, brand, and if I can even stand one on for long *SIGH* 
Tobie better hope he becomes what I feel is in there. Absolutely FABULOUS!


----------



## Celeste

@Rascaholic How old is Tobie?


----------



## Rascaholic

Celeste he has just turned 4. Still waiting on his birthday paperwork. I only have part of his registration papers.


----------



## frlsgirl

yeah, give us the stats on Tobie @Rascaholic


----------



## Rascaholic

*Tobie*

4 yr old Standardbred gelding 
16+ hh
I honestly am not sure what color he classifies as..... I gotta learn these things LOL
Western Green broke (supposedly)
Orphaned bottle baby- hand raised
Acquired on Oct. 30,2016
Turned out at will 24/7
Free choice hay
Transitioning to Dumoor Maintenance from All Grain Sweet Feed
Pro bios twice daily- will reduce to maintenance dosage at the 14 day mark
Needs hoof work but is kicky so we're working on that. Farrier coming out again next week to work some more on the fronts and do the hinds. Barefoot at present and staying that way if the hoof allows it.
Dentistry work done 3 months ago- check up with my dentist scheduled for Feb.

And for your viewing pleasure I give you the Poop Wizard... Umm I meant Tobie


----------



## Twalker

Frlsgirl - DHs can be the most aggravating beings ever. Mine does that sometimes.


Phantom - great pics as always. Going to your journal to see more and read more.


Greentree - Looks like you had a good ride or two.


As for me, not much going on regarding horses. I think I've been tuned out of anything to do with the new barn. Don't know if she is too busy to reply to me or since I'm not a paying customer so to speak, she doesn't want me around. Oh well. I found her place and I can find another. I have awhile till I completely heal anyway, so no riding for me.:confused_color:


----------



## Rascaholic

OH and we're saddle shopping for something that fits his shark fin withers and poor top line. I know this will change drastically, but I gotta have something to ride with. Trainer, NOT the one who he went to before, will be putting a couple rides on him when I find the perfect saddle



ETA: I won't be doing the first 4 rides as I made the agreement with DH to allow the trainer to do it. He thinks she will bounce easier than I will. In the mean time I am exercising him, myself, and my 76 year old Mom. We're all getting healthier together.


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> I will bring a horse for @anitaAnn to ride at Yellowhammer!!!! Cuz I will only see you in CAMP!!!! Need somebody to ride with.....maybe @Change can come, too. And @SwissMiss !
> 
> We can have an Alabama Horsey Camp for Mature People Over 40!
> 
> I was eyeing the ride on New Years Eve...THAT is all the information I can leak out to the universe at this time....lol!


What? Yellowhammer? Where's that? When? 

Okay - I admit it. This is my first time visiting the O-40s. But getting together with @greentree, @SwissMiss, *Phantom *and whoever else sounds like tons of fun!


----------



## greentree

@Change It is in Talladega in March!!! I can pick you up on my way down. It is a 3 day (pioneer) ride.

March 17,18,19!


----------



## greentree

Rascaholic said:


> 4 yr old Standardbred gelding
> 16+ hh
> I honestly am not sure what color he classifies as..... I gotta learn these things LOL
> Western Green broke (supposedly)
> Orphaned bottle baby- hand raised
> Acquired on Oct. 30,2016
> Turned out at will 24/7
> Free choice hay
> Transitioning to Dumoor Maintenance from All Grain Sweet Feed
> Pro bios twice daily- will reduce to maintenance dosage at the 14 day mark
> Needs hoof work but is kicky so we're working on that. Farrier coming out again next week to work some more on the fronts and do the hinds. Barefoot at present and staying that way if the hoof allows it.
> Dentistry work done 3 months ago- check up with my dentist scheduled for Feb.
> 
> And for your viewing pleasure I give you the Poop Wizard... Umm I meant Tobie


Saddlebred....lol!!


----------



## Celeste

Rascaholic said:


> OH and we're saddle shopping for something that fits his shark fin withers and poor top line. I know this will change drastically, but I gotta have something to ride with. Trainer, NOT the one who he went to before, will be putting a couple rides on him when I find the perfect saddle
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I won't be doing the first 4 rides as I made the agreement with DH to allow the trainer to do it. He thinks she will bounce easier than I will. In the mean time I am exercising him, myself, and my 76 year old Mom. We're all getting healthier together.


In my experience, any horse that is interesting at 12 is a pain at 4....................


----------



## Rascaholic

greentree said:


> Saddlebred....lol!!


 @greentree I KNOW!! But I can't edit it now, dang it! :shrug::rofl:
I am mortified that I made such a mistake! I'd be **** at some else for this kind of mistake. Once more life says, "Hey Dummy! Did you double check that fact before being all pompous and thinking you KNOW!?!?!? No, you didn't? Here. let me help you with a little humble pie!" Then life laughed and laughed.... good times.


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Rascaholic* - Oh, what a lovely young lad. I love standard breds!The coloring looks a lot like the horse in @*greentree* avatar pictures. Orphaned? Many orphaned foals/bottle fed foals have boundary issues as they didn't have the matriarch teach them ropes; so they might test you more just because they don't understand the concept of personal space; which explains the biting. 

I often wondered if you can just buddy them up with a really dominant mare later in life and see if she would be willing to teach them a few things; kind of like horse college for adults. Ana has never had her own foal but she has babysat her sisters foal and seems to have a really strong mothering instinct; when she's turned out in a herd situation, she always runs a tight ship. It's kind of funny to watch her interact with others; at 14'2 she's usually the smallest of the bunch but she rules with an iron hoof


----------



## Rascaholic

frlsgirl said:


> @*Rascaholic* - Oh, what a lovely young lad. I love standard breds!The coloring looks a lot like the horse in @*
> Thank you! I goofed, he is a Saddlebred LOL HUGE mistake!!He is a handsome fella, and he knows it.
> Orphaned?
> His Mom was PTS when he was 2 weeks old. Complications from pregnancy. I didn't ask to many questions as you can tell it is still a painful subject for his previous Mom.
> Many orphaned foals/bottle fed foals have boundary issues as they didn't have the matriarch teach them ropes; so they might test you more just because they don't understand the concept of personal space; which explains the biting.
> It does explain it. The curious thing is, he has lived with 3 mares his whole life. You'd think they would have taught him some manners! I will be asking more questions about exactly when he was put with the mares. I should have already but it's crazy here right now LOL
> 
> I often wondered if you can just buddy them up with a really dominant mare later in life and see if she would be willing to teach them a few things; kind of like horse college for adults.
> I haven't ruled this out yet....
> Ana has never had her own foal but she has babysat her sisters foal and seems to have a really strong mothering instinct; when she's turned out in a herd situation, she always runs a tight ship. It's kind of funny to watch her interact with others; at 14'2 she's usually the smallest of the bunch but she rules with an iron hoof
> *


*
:loveshower: She is just spreading the love, in her own way!!
Several have advised turning him out with a dominant mare for a while. I am considering it. Lots will depend on how he does these next 2 weeks.*


----------



## Rascaholic

Those wildfires in North Ga are putting off a LOT of smoke and the animals are NOT happy about it. I think I will have Mom wear her oxygen all day today.

We usually have an awesome view.


----------



## Celeste

@Rascaholic So what breed is he? I'm confused......


----------



## SwissMiss

@Rascaholic, @frlsgirl, we have an orphan in our herd as well. Yes he has a name, but I call him "dorse". He thinks he is a dog and has no idea that he is a horse is not supposed to sit in your lap. He has no sense of boundaries - with humans and horses. Our lead mare (a big, sassy Draft X) tries to teach him manners, but he simply doesn't get it. He is in her business all the time and she reprimands him hard (he is over 5 years old), but he just comes back almost immediately...


----------



## Rascaholic

@Celeste he is a Safflebred. Sorry for the confusion !!
@SwissMiss The one we raised was. The more I hear about bottle raised babies he more I think the majority are brats.


----------



## frlsgirl

@SwissMiss and @Rascaholic So I guess there is no such thing as college for adult horses; if they don't learn certain skills from their dam, they will never learn them, but even orphans can become remarkable horses; Ana's grandpa was an orphan; he has the most incredible story and if you have time, you might want to read it:

Scandias Trademark ? Scandia Morgan Horse Farm

I got to meet him in person in 2014 and was just blown away by him; I can definitely see where Ana gets her eagerness from.


----------



## SwissMiss

I think orphans can be very good citizens... It just very much depends on how you handle them very early on. The one in our herd was treated too much like a dog when he was little (oh soooo cute) and that probably is the main problem... And no horsey baby sitter.


----------



## Eole

@Rascaholic : LOL on the breed mix up. I'm not expert but was puzzled to see a paint STB! Tobie is beautiful. You just got him? Congratulations! He's still young, in a new place and may not have learned about boundaries. Consistent rules usually solves the issue. One of my gelding was weaned and adopted too early (5 months old). He's still a brat, 15 years later.

@Change welcome to 40+, no age limit!  
@greentree I actually checked my schedule, as I might get an unplanned week off in March. But it's the week before :sad: I'd love to join you for a horse bootcamp with other HF 40+. That could be lots of fun.

@Twalker : have you been to the new barn? Maybe the BO is way over her head with the moving and just can't respond. If you went and get the feeling you aren't welcome, time to move on. Hope you find a way to get a little horse-fix.

@frlsgirl : don't you love a mare with an attitude.  I love mares. You must deserve them, earn every step.

I finished moving back a million things into the tack-feedroom. I found cheap kitchen cabinets on clearance: no more bottles collecting dust on open plywood shelves. Here's the new cabinet wall and feed bins that roll out. And sunset from my living room this afternoon. Yes AFTERNOON. Like in way-too-early for sunset.


----------



## frlsgirl

@Eole - love how organized everything is in your tackroom; also I see you have a washer? What a great idea! I have to take Ana's blankets to a laundromat and pay like $20 a load!


----------



## greentree

@Eole I am jealous! Beautiful tack room! Good job on the cabinets! And tell DH good job on the remodeling!
@frlsgirl Loved the Trademark story! I had a Morgan named Teddy who looked SO much like him! I got him from a man who payed his back board, because his owner had a pregnant mare and colt boarded, and when the colt was ready to be weaned, she just came and took the mare, leaving the colt in the stall. 
People.....

Hope you have a great clinic!!

I need to get Lucy out today...kind of hoping Heather wants to go for a longer ride after her class! I hate to ask, as it feels like I am asking her to take me, lol! I do pay her for fuel...but still.


----------



## frlsgirl

:happydance:Thank you @greentree ! I'm so excited!!! I can't believe someone would leave the baby behind; good thing he found a good home with you.


----------



## carshon

Going to ride today! Supposed to be a high of 52F- Hope miss Tillie Mae is kind to me - she has been a pistol in the pasture and her run in. Full of Life and the snorts!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Rascaholic : Tobie is certainly a nice looking boy. Hopefully he will get over his spoiled ways and be a great riding horse for you. I hope the fires are under control - very scary to be close enough to be affected by the smoke!!
@frlsgirl : have a great time at the clinic. can't wait for the full report.
@Eole : the tack room looks like it was a lot of work, but it came out beautifully.
@carshon : how was your ride? hope it was less windy there than it was here!


I spent a couple days this week helping with potatoes again. While they have all been harvested, every time the french fry place wants a load, they have to be re-graded and put into the tractor trailer. Storage is about half full now.. fingers and toes crossed it's empty before winter really sets in as grading potatoes in the snow and cold is not going to be any fun at all.











I was finally free from potatoes today, so I got Sultan out (despite the gale force winds). The whole story, more pics, and some video is in my journal.




















Tomorrow is more potatoes, but I wouldn't be riding anyway as it's the last day of archery so I am sure the hunters will be out all day!


----------



## greentree

I rode the fairy prin cess horse today!! Got to get her in condition to do an LD.....we are also trying to get the new trails clear enough to be ridable.... Right now, it is still bushwacking!!

We are going to a Backcountry Horsemen of America meeting tomorrow, up at Mammoth Cave. The government is really doing a lot of work on the trails up there, so we really need to support it!!
It is a brunch, so I am making Eggs Bel Mar, which used to be my contribution to Thanksgiving and Christmas brunches when we had big family gatherrings!


----------



## SwissMiss

Back to being responsible for the whole farm:-?
Got out there last night after work (still 2 people short - sooo much fun! NOT!) in darkness. Called the horses and one of the oldies doesn't show up mg: And he is normally the first one at the gate!
Grabbed a flashlight and a halter and ventured out into the dark 20 acre pasture... You should have seen Raya's face when I walked _past_ her with a halter in hand at feeding time :rofl:

Tried to search in a organized manner, hollering his name on a regular basis... No reaction, no horse:-o Then suddenly _at one end_ of the pasture a big shadow, STANDING! What a relief! He was "what? feeding time?" and couldn't understand why I had to hug him hard first, before we walked back to the barn... I swear I aged 10 years last night!

Raya basically stuck her head in the halter so I could separate her from the rest for feeding time, lol. After she was done and I put her out again, she stood by my side "didn't you forget anything?" and would not leave until I gave her a tight hug 
Still can't believe how far she has come! When I got her she wouldn't even dare to eat from a bucket I was holding!


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> @Change It is in Talladega in March!!! I can pick you up on my way down. It is a 3 day (pioneer) ride.
> 
> March 17,18,19!


Calendar is marked! It sounds like a lot of fun!



SwissMiss said:


> Back to being responsible for the whole farm:-?
> Got out there last night after work (still 2 people short - sooo much fun! NOT!) in darkness. Called the horses and one of the oldies doesn't show up mg: And he is normally the first one at the gate!


It's always scary when a horse doesn't do as expected! Glad it was just a scare!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, yes it was quite scary. I actually like that old ******! He has aged a lot in the last months and I don't think he will be around much longer. But if he decides to run over the rainbow bridge I rather have him do it NOT under MY watch...


----------



## carshon

Tillie Mae did not disappoint yesterday. 47 and slightly windy when we got to the park. We were just the second trailer there. I have had mounting issues with Tillie since I purchased her in mid-August. She is a foot in the stirrup and go horse. We have been working on it. As well as saddle fit issues - she is rafter framed or A framed - her hips and barrel are wider than her shoulders and she had a poor topline. I have been shimming her and double padding her. Her topline if filling in some but the chest will never be as wide as her hips. So I assumed poor saddle fit in her past has made her dread mounting. So we worked on mounting from a picnic table and standing. She did well after a few minutes of walking around the table. SO off we go - the wind is making the trees creek and the whistling is kind of eerie. The rustle of the fallen leaves drowns out any other noise so the horses are on high alert. We ride about 1.5 miles and my saddle has slid so far back I am tipping down and my saddle is over her rump. So we ride into the camping area to find a picnic table. I readjust my saddle and tighten it up good and Miss Tillie stands like a champ for me to get on and stands still for a few minutes while I love and praise her. It went downhill after that! Crossing a wooden bridge on the trail my daughter coming up behind us on the bridge made Tillie bolt forward, she is tense and snorty. Then a doe jumps out of the brush at the side of the trail - we have hit hyper space by now. She is sweating and tense. We are fighting each other to control our destiny - flee and not be eaten or remain calm and ride smoothly. We navigate hills and rocks and creeks with our head as high up in the air as we can and body stiff as a board. Just when things are calming down - we stare death in the face (a young deer standing still 10 feet in front of us- all it took was a flick of his ear) Bambi went left and Tillie went right - into the high prairie grass where she flushed a flock of birds. My horse is spinning and snorting - my daughter is laughing. We head back into the woods - she is a quivering ball of black fur - we decide to give her a job. So we gait and gait and gait - up hills down hills around bends. And along the logging road Tillie found that she LOVES to race my daughters horse. Tillie Mae racks! And is quite fast - daughter is cantering her FoxTrotter and Tillie is racking - we hit 16mph (accordning to daughters phone) We found the trailer and took one more loop just to cool them down. By now my toes are numb and my nose is running. Miss Tillie has settled down and is going along like the trail horse she is supposed to be. It was a good ride all said and done - she let me mount her from a picnic table, she listened when she was faced with scary things (we may have spun but we did not bolt!)

Riding again tomorrow- supposed to be near 60 and breezy - wish us luck!


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I got George and Phin out today. The whole story is in my journal. 





























Tomorrow, I am going with a friend to have her horse's hock ultrasounded. Fingers crossed it's good news!


----------



## greentree

We had a most intetesting and unusual day...the major organizer of the speakeasy(the ones providing the food) got sick, or decided it was not worthit, or something...even though it was their idea!! Diane made couple of crockpots of chili.
We picked up a friend who dances with us, and we were having a great time, until the rehab facility called, saying her DS had threatened suicide, so they were putting him out. Onto the street. 
She got that mostly settled....bless her heart. 
A young woman with a lovely Italian exchange student pulled in, with an adorable little boy who had autism issues. He spoke, but only single words except for singing "Old McDonald Had a Farm", while we looked at the chickens and turkeys in the pen.
We were trying to distract him because he was singularly focused on the horses. 
I got to ride my Kudo for a little bit, after ravaging Dianes tack shop, looking for a helmet that I could use...I adore him, still.
All the way home, we got to listen to our poor friend try to reason with her son on the phone....awkward, to say the least. He is not really suicidal, but needs more treatment than he was getting, obviously.


----------



## SwissMiss

@carshon, sounds like you had an _interesting_ ride. Glad it worked all out at the end. Sorry, I am with your daughter and laughed while reading your description! But soooo glad I didn't sit on Tillie Mae myself :wink:
@greentree, unusual hits the nail on the head!
@phantomhorse13 do you dream of all those potatoes???? Nice riding pic as usual
@Eole that tack/feed room looks awesome! With _cabinets_ :grin: Now I am officially jealous, lol

Had a trail ride planned (still not confident enough to ride out all by myself) and my buddy backed out in the morning :-( So decided to bite the bullet and hop on in the arena, as I really wanted to ride. Raya was less than impressed :-? Close to feeding time and I am saddling her up???? And even get on her???? She was sticky at the gate and I felt her bunching up the whole time, getting ready to buck... So the ride ended up being pretty short. As soon as I got her finally walking decent for a good circle, I decided to call it quits as long as she was behaving the way she was supposed to!

Not the best ride we ever had, but the first one with her in a bad mood from the beginning, all alone in the arena and no one on the farm - mission still accomplished :grin:
But this is what Lady Raya thought about the whole idea:









Have a good day, y'all:wave:


----------



## carshon

@SwissMiss I love the Moody Mare face!


----------



## Celeste

@carshon Way to hang in there!


@greentree That young man needs to be hospitalized. Suicidal thoughts are nothing to play around with.


----------



## Change

@greentree - you live an 'interesting life.' Think _Ancient Chinese Proverb_.
@carshon - Tillie May sounds like she has personality! ;-)
@SwissMiss - Great picture of true mare glare!

I lived the life of a gardener (or jungle explorer) this weekend. Horsey time was limited to manure replenishment (aka feeding), manure relocation and pond (watertub) scum removal.


----------



## greentree

@Change lol!! When people ask me what I "do", and I assume they mean " for a living", I tell them I am in the "recycling business"!! I am a PRO at turning money into fertilizer!

Gahhh....you all spray your keyboards with lysol....I just lost Sunday night and Monday to a stomach bug...the second one in 2 months. After at least 10 years without one. Yuk. 

I have never had a flu shot, and now I am considering one, as obviously my " cast iron constitution" is rusting! Me and sick do not get along.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@frlsgirl : how did the clinic go?! tell your DH that you have to get at least an hour in the weekly plan to update all of us!!
@carshon : glad you got some saddle time.. and also glad you weren't bored! :wink:
@SwissMiss : Raya's face is priceless - poor thing, having to _work_ while she was so close to starvation!! how much longer are you in charge of the barn (or did I miss the BO returning)?
@Change : got a good chuckle out of your description if activities. i will have to remember the 'manure replenishment' term!!
@greentree : couldn't like the post about the stomach flu!! hope you are back to normal now. you are certainly due some feeling good time. 


Yesterday, I went with my friend to have her horse's hock ultrasounded. The 2 hour trip was uneventful both ways and the horse behaved beautifully during the testing. In the end, the diagnosis was the best it could have been and the recommendation is 4-6 months of rehab mainly involving small paddock rest and time. A long process, but least a good chance for a complete recovery!


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone,


I finally got my horsey fix. I was invited out to the new barn. It is beautiful. They also have living quarters attached to the barn. Lots of rooms and lots of space for her horses. The fields are beautiful and her 40 acres of riding trails are awesome. She is going through lots of changes and lost quite a bit of her old business. 


A 21 year old girl bought the old place and took a good portion of her boarders. She has to build up her lessons again. So far she is doing good. The horse are so happy there. I love this new place. I can ride anytime I want but I'm still restricted. I did play with Nibby and helped burn some wood that was in the way. All is good .


Hope all of you are doing well. I get back to catching up. Have a great week.


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> @*Change* lol!! When people ask me what I "do", and I assume they mean " for a living", I tell them I am in the "recycling business"!! I am a PRO at turning money into fertilizer!
> 
> Gahhh....you all spray your keyboards with lysol....I just lost Sunday night and Monday to a stomach bug...the second one in 2 months. After at least 10 years without one. Yuk.
> 
> I have never had a flu shot, and now I am considering one, as obviously my " cast iron constitution" is rusting! Me and sick do not get along.


Greentree - Hope you get to feeling better. This is the first year I missed get my flu shot at work. I better go get one.


----------



## Celeste

greentree said:


> When people ask me what I "do", and I assume they mean " for a living", I tell them I am in the "recycling business"!! I am a PRO at turning money into fertilizer!


I wasn't "liking" you being sick, just this quote. Lol. I am afraid we are all in that same boat!


----------



## frlsgirl

Camp was great! Thanks for asking; still trying to catch up on everybody's thread but if you pop over the Ana's thread, that's where I have all the pictures posted.

Hope everyone is having a good week so far; will pop back in later and catch up.


----------



## Change

greentree said:


> @Change I am a PRO at turning money into fertilizer!
> 
> I have never had a flu shot, and now I am considering one, as obviously my " cast iron constitution" is rusting! Me and sick do not get along.


I think we all can lay claim to that! See @Celeste 's comment below!

I went to the doctor's yesterday to get some prescriptions refilled (funny - how after a year, they make you come back in for a visit!) and the PA was trying to talk me into the flu shot AND the shingles shot. Nope. Not yet. Every time I've gotten a flu shot, I've come down with the flu. As for the shingles vaccine? That's a LIVE virus. Nope. Nope. Nope!



Celeste said:


> I wasn't "liking" you being sick, just this quote. Lol. I am afraid we are all in that same boat!


See?


----------



## greentree

Lol, they do not profit from us being well.....no matter HOW much they advertise it!!!

On a horsey note, please pray for my Tootsie girl.....the lump on her hip has begun changing. I lost my endurance mare (Molly) to squamous cell carcinoma.....in the same spot. 
I am calling the vet to see if we can take it off. Molly's son , Chance, had the same lump, in the same spot, but his magically disappeared, after I had the vet look at it, fretted over it, and we decided to let it be... Poof, gone.
I had hoped Tootsie's would do the same. No, because the propensity of a horse to DIE is directly related to the amount that you CARE!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, hoping for a clean removal of the lump! How are you doing yourself? I swear, this time you didn't get the stomach bug from me!

@Change, loved the description of your weekend activities... Sounds very familiar, lol.

@Twalker, yay for some horsey time!!!!

@phantomhorse13, good news on the US! 

@frlsgirl, sounds like you had tons of fun at the clinic! Popped over to the journal and Ana's face at the sight of the obstacles is priceless!

BARN DUTY IS OVER! Yay! Never thought I would be so relieved! But the last 2 weeks have been pretty hard, especially with being short staffed at work. There is a reason I chose to board, so I don't have to do all the chores every day :rofl: Now I can go just out and feed my pony and be done with it - maybe - until I get the text "can you take care of the horses tonight?":shock:

On another note, I am considering sending bratty pony off for a little tune up. She is an awesome trail horse, but in the arena she knows _nothing_. The only leg cue she knows is legs on = forward and I don't feel confident enough in my abilities to teach her myself on my own.
When I bought Raya, the BO and I planned to work on it together, including weekly lessons, but it never went according to plan. And the way it looks now, it won't happen either...
So now I am on the search for a good horse trainer that I can afford. Wish me luck


----------



## Twalker

greentree said:


> Lol, they do not profit from us being well.....no matter HOW much they advertise it!!!
> 
> On a horsey note, please pray for my Tootsie girl.....the lump on her hip has begun changing. I lost my endurance mare (Molly) to squamous cell carcinoma.....in the same spot.
> I am calling the vet to see if we can take it off. Molly's son , Chance, had the same lump, in the same spot, but his magically disappeared, after I had the vet look at it, fretted over it, and we decided to let it be... Poof, gone.
> I had hoped Tootsie's would do the same. No, because the propensity of a horse to DIE is directly related to the amount that you CARE!!!



Praying for Tootsie.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Twalker : woohoo for horsey fix!! Hopefully you can keep going out to visit while you are still healing. Any idea how much longer you will be restricted?
@Change : I too will not get a flu shot, as every year I did, I have been sick as all get out. Maybe its coincidence, but I just don't buy it. I think some viruses mutate too easily to make a vaccine worth it.
@greentree : hoping its the best news possible regarding Tootsie. have you heard back from the vet yet?
@SwissMiss : yay for freedom.. or only having to be responsible for 16 things, not 16 things and the barn. hope you can find a trainer to suit your needs and your budget. wish you were closer!


Today I got Sultan out. The whole story is in my journal. The weather started out sunny while I did my errands, but by the time I was back home the sun was gone and a cold wind had started. I am not ready for winter!




















Tomorrow I get to play chauffeur for MIL in the morning, but hope to ride in the afternoon. They are forecasting potential record-breaking warmth the next couple days.. we shall see!


----------



## greentree

@phantomhorse13 thanks! I have not decided exactly who to call... Elwood is scheduled to get neutered on Monday, and I thought I would wait and talk to him.(my regular vet). There is an almost retired horse vet here, and I think I will see what he says, too.

Molly's SCC must have itched...this bump does not phase Toots. Molly had scratched the top off of hers....goodness only knows how many danged vets looked at it, since I treated it at least 3 times, bred the mare, she foaled, AND was competing, but it was not until we checked her in foal the second time(we had moved, and had a new vet), that vet saw it the FIRST time and called it SCC!! When she foaled Chance, it had ruptured, and looked like a rash, instead of a bump like a sarcoid.

We tried Exxterra, but it just hurt, so we left her alone until, as my vet so kindly put it, "the buzzards were perched on her back", then I put her down.
@Twalker , thank you! So glad to hear you are getting some horsey time!
@SwissMiss you can send her up here! I am free.lol. That way, when you get what you pay for, you cannot complain!! Seriously, though, I will work her.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I thought today was going to be a wash, as I didn't get finished with chauffeuring my MIL around until 1.. but it was just too nice to not ride. Phin and I went exploring. The whole story is in my journal.




















The weather is supposed to be even nicer tomorrow. I have some chores to do (like house cleaning) and need to get my stuff for the tack swap packed.. but sure hope to ride again!


----------



## greentree

As I suspected, my vet wants to defer to a vet with more experience! He is so wonderful....he said he just could not imagine that ONE horse owner could have several horses with squamous cells....." Hey, watch THIS" comes to mind.lol.

I had everybody in the barn at one time yesterday....i un-burdocked 5 tails and 2 manes! Wormed everyone with ivermectin, even Elwood(accidentally). Elwood's vet bill ate up the savings I had from ordering the wormers on sale online, tgank you very much.

Abby is almost 13.1 hh!!! At 15 months.... Probably not going to be the PONY that I bred for. Genetics....why bother???? She is quite pretty, though, and has such a lovely diposition! Makes me want to spay her, so the mare hormones don't ruin it!!!


----------



## Rascaholic

greentree said:


> . No, because the propensity of a horse to DIE is directly related to the amount that you CARE!!!


This! If loving them could keep them alive, horses would live forever! But, the reality is, no matter how long they live, it's never long enough  The best we can hope for is keeping them as healthy as possible and finding the courage to help them go if that time comes.
I miss my Rascal every **** day. I love Tobie, don't get me wrong, but that special place for Rascal is empty and hollow. The things we went through and the things we did to try and keep him healthy... I swear he saw the vet more than we saw a doctor. Our standing joke with our old vet, before he passed away, was for him to tell Rascal where we were sending him for vacation that year. The chiropractor will tell you she has us on speed dial. 
And all of it matters not one bit to the lovely equines in our lives. We get the privilege of loving and caring for them. They decide when it's enough. Silly animals, how I wish they knew how much they mean to us. They might stick around a few more years.
HUGE BIGGO hugs for you and those hairy beasts.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got to ride not once but twice!! Momma nature was smiling, with temps 20F above normal. The sun was shining and the light breeze actually felt wonderful.

I started with George and some more trail exploration. The whole story is in my journal.




















After finishing with George, I went over to meet Gina. We went out via my place, so of course everyone had to come say hi. Wonder if they were going nah-nah to Amish?!






































What an amazing day!!

Tomorrow, the weather takes a dramatic turn for the worse, with temps falling into the low 40s with strong winds. And the dreaded s-word is in the forecast for Sunday and Monday. At least with rifle season starting tomorrow, I am not missing saddle time.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I spent the morning and early afternoon at a tack swap with Gina. I had never been to this one before so wasn't sure what to expect.. but was pleasantly surprised to get some stuff sold! And of course I came home with some stuff too (IMO a headstall and 2 pairs of half chaps for $10 total is a steal!).

The nasty weather hadn't arrived by the time Gina and I got home. It was mid-60s and the sun was shining - how could we not ride?! We had to stay on Alimar because of hunters other places and Gina is a mostly-walking trail rider normally.. so when she said she wouldn't have a problem not trotting at all, I took Phin out bareback.



















Phin did great. He was a little drunken when we first left the barn, but once he met up with Gina and Amish he just moseyed along enjoying the day.











That wall of clouds was the approaching front, which we knew was supposed to be ugly, so we headed straight back. I had just gotten Phin into the barn when it hit - and it hit hard enough I thought something might have crashed into the side of the barn. :eek_color: Poor Phin was NOT impressed, but he never challenged the crossties, just danced around with his eyes bugged out (and I couldn't say I blamed him). Luckily, the other horses came up into the barn to shelter from the wind, so seeing them alive calmed him. Sure was glad we weren't caught out riding in it!

The temperature has now dropped 30 degrees and it's snowing sideways.. ugh.


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 and @greentree, wish I could just shuttle bratty pony your way :wink: She doesn't need much, just someone who is a bit more confident in their training abilities. 
Unfortunately I have the bad habit of second-guessing myself if she doesn't react the way she should the first time. So if I find someone I like, who can give her the basics, I can go from there :wink: And probably after a vacation with one of you she would be waaaay too fit for me anyway :wink:

Today was chilly and windy and since I am still a bit woozy from my recent encounter with another (!) stomach bug, Raya just got a good grooming and de-burring... Well, that was the plan, but she decided standing still to do her tail at feeding time without food in front of her was too much to ask. So she spent quite some time circling, backing off and doing all that stuff she doesn't like... Guess who stood like a rock at the end, not moving a muscle :biggrin: But you should have seen her face :rofl: Love that expressive face!
But when I slammed the stall door closed with my hand still between the frame and door she even left her food bucket to come to me and give me a soft nudge... Maybe she was reprimanding me for my choice words in SwissGerman? After all she is a Southern Lady:wink:


----------



## Change

Life got in the way of riding again today, but my son's truck got a u-joint replaced, I ordered a 20x21 metal barn (and now have to level out a place to put it!  ), and my football team won!

Tomorrow I have to be at my hay guy's place at 8 a.m. for another 35-40 bales. Once that's unloaded and stacked and a tarp secured over the shed roof (until I get the time and materials to re-roof it), the rest of my calendar is free. 

I'm breaking out the saddle.


----------



## greentree

I had my first sales last night for my new business....I set up in the kitchen at the dance! Funny, normally there are 67 women and 3 men.....but I haul a bunch of stuff to sell to women, and the place is filled with men!!! Lol!

After the dance, we went out to the newly rebuilt Smokey Bones (it still cracks me up that Smokey Bones burned down.....lol!!) , so we did not get home till11, and my animals were holding ASPCA signs down by the road in protest.
@Change a new barn!!!! How exciting! My friend back in Texas made a really nice looking barn out of 2 of the carports. It really turned out nicely. 
@SwissMiss that swissgerman language really will make those horses repectful!

@ phantomhorse13 glad you made it back to the barn! The wind was howling here yesterday, and cold, but the sun was lovely!

The only horsey thing we did was get bolts for the walker, and DH hung one of the arms to make sure that it would fit in the space....here is what he said(does this make sense??), "I want to put the walker together to get some pictures for craigslist, and I can make sure it fits where you want it...."


----------



## Change

@greentree - I'm kind of excited. The roof is 20x21, so the floor is 20x20 square. We'll have 8' doors on either end - one just a cut out, the other with a roll-down door. I'm planning for now to use pipe panels to shape out two 10x12 stalls to separate them for feeding and using the remaining 9x20 space for storage until I can frame out a tack room on one side of the roll-up door. The roll-up will remain closed in winter for warmth, but be open during summer for blow-through.

And ... he's fixing your walker and wants to make sure it fits where you want it ... so he can sell it? I think he knows that if it is fixed, you'll be using it and it'll never quite make it to craigslist! LOL!


----------



## greentree

Yes, when you line it out that way...lol!!!

We hauled the ***n thing from Texas, where we had had it for at least 2 years. He CL'd it last year, and only barrel racing women showed any interest, but wanted some other sort of walker(why come look at mine, if it is not the type you want??), and then, we decided to keep it. 

It is a huge thing...6 horse, 40 ft diameter. It came from the Farrish's Texas farm.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*SwissMiss* : hope you are feeling better finally. tough thing when you start second-guessing yourself.. esp when you own a smart mare who has likely figured out she can make you do it instead of just listening the first time.
@*Change* : new barn is super exciting!! sounds like you have some good plans in place to make the best use of the space. hope you have a good ride today.
@*greentree* : what are you selling? did any of the men buy it?! hopefully your DH will stay motivated long enough to get the walker assembled, then forget the selling part. bet you could make great use of it with all the ponies you have.


This my today:










12F degree real feel. TWELVE. And snowing sideways.

:dance-smiley05: mg: :shrug: :?


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 :eek_color::shock:mg:mg:mg: I'm getting cold just looking at it! So glad you took advantage of the nice warm weather as long as it lasted! I thought it was cool today, but I will stop complaining immediately 
And luckily I am only second-guessing myself when riding. I don't have that problem on the ground... However, as soon as I know a horse _knows_ what I am asking for, I stop second-guessing as well... I am simply weird, lol
Re smart mare, you are perfectly right! She is smart enough to take advantage of me, but just a little bit, so I don't get too suspicious :???:
@Change, a new barn sounds awesome! I can offer you some level ground here :biglaugh:
@greentree with the amount of ponies you have, a walker is probably helpful! And yes, my SwissGerman choice words must have worked wonders, I had a _veeeery_ obedient mare today (and a nice purple and blue hand - goes very well with my hair :rofl.

Had a nice, quiet afternoon at the barn. Leisurely walked all over the big pasture and even though we did the same work things as in the arena, Raya was alert and eager to please. A grey heron just took flight in front of us, complaining loudly, startling my pony a bit (me too, to be honest)... The 4 deer we flushed out just got a long look, nothing else. We found 2 half buried fly masks and tons of burrs... All in all, a very successful afternoon!


----------



## Change

@phantomhorse13 All I can say is, BRRRRRRR! I'm not a huge fan of snow, although we usually get a couple inches once or twice each year. Usually not until late Jan-Feb, though.
@SwissMiss Sounds like you had a fun day! I'm jealous. And thanks for the offer of flat land... but then I wouldn't have the fun of playing with a tractor with a front end loader AND a backhoe! I'm looking forward to that part. Setting 45+ concrete blocks and ensuring they are level, well that part not so much. Then there's the crush and the fill. Oy. So much work to do yet.

I didn't get to ride AGAIN. Picked up and unloaded 39 more bales of hay - by myself - stacking them 5 high in the half of the garage I've taken over for horses. Hauled another cartload of manure. Showed the people who will be horse-sitting where and how to feed my babies. Looked at the shed and decided it needs a lot more work than I realized, so probably not going for another load of hay until I can do some roofing work. 

It's a 16x20 shed. The plywood roofing all across the 20' front is water damaged, with one actually rotted through and acting as a skylight... and the floor under that area will need replacing, as well. Several of the supporting two by fours will need to be replaced, too. I'm glad my daddy was a carpenter - at least I know how to do the stuff that needs doing... just wondering whether this old body can still do it all! And after all that's done, there's the tin roof that'll need to be put on!

I may just pick up some short screws and washers and see if I can cover the damaged side with a tarp. I think I have a 24x24 somewhere. And since tomorrow is my last day at home before we head to Florida, I need to get laundry done and I really, Really, REALLY need to ride Tango!


----------



## Change

It's just my luck to double post
I think it happens to me the most
Do you think it's serendipity
Or does the forum like my poetry?


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*SwissMiss* : hope you are feeling better finally. tough thing when you start second-guessing yourself.. esp when you own a smart mare who has likely figured out she can make you do it instead of just listening the first time.
> @*Change* : new barn is super exciting!! sounds like you have some good plans in place to make the best use of the space. hope you have a good ride today.
> @*greentree* : what are you selling? did any of the men buy it?! hopefully your DH will stay motivated long enough to get the walker assembled, then forget the selling part. bet you could make great use of it with all the ponies you have.
> 
> 
> This my today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12F degree real feel. TWELVE. And snowing sideways.
> 
> :dance-smiley05: mg: :shrug: :?



Wow Phantum! We were lucky here. They said snow but we didn't get any. It sure was cold though.


----------



## greentree

Yikes! Snow...JR is out there practicing his 3 legged lame act right now, to avoid the sleigh rides, lol!!

Swiss, I am glad that your hair coordinates with your hand.....sorry.

Twalker, I bet you are glad that stuff missed you!

Change , you are really working on those guns!!!! Have a great trip!

I am selling Lemongrass Spa...you all know how I am (or maybe not....) About how we are allowing the marketers to ruin our health and our lives. It is why my family has been grain free for 2 years. 

This line is made in Colorado, and all of the products, although they are designed for skin, are practically edible. Gluten free(not a problem putting gluten on the outside for most of us, but many celiacs react), so right up my alley!!
Paraben and phthalate free. 

I did it on a whim, really. I kept thinking about getting a job in town, but the thought of buying clothes, driving into town, not having any skills, etc., kept deterring me, lol!!

PM me if you want more info....I don't want to get in trouble for advertising...


----------



## frlsgirl

@*greentree* – lemongrass sounds heavenly; I have a lemongrass tea and lemongrass oil; it’s the perfect scent; not too overwhelming but it definitely sets a tone.


@*Change* – you go girl! I guess that’s what life is like in the country – physical labor first and play later. Not looking forward to that part at all. I hope I can stay motivated to ride as much as I have been.


@*phantomhorse13* – OMG I had just commented on your thread about the nice weather and now snow!


@SwissMiss – yay for a quiet day at the barn; I treasure those moments; most of the time I’m rushing around as I’m usually on a tight schedule.

Not much new on my end; I just wanted to drop in and say hi!


----------



## carshon

Wow! snow. Gale force winds here over the weekend and deer hunting in full swing. No riding until Wed or Thurs of this week.

Went from temps in the 60's to a high of 34 today.


----------



## SwissMiss

carshon said:


> Wow! snow. Gale force winds here over the weekend and deer hunting in full swing. No riding until Wed or Thurs of this week.
> 
> Went from temps in the 60's to a high of 34 today.


----------



## Change

I had to log in and actually do some work today. Only about 2 hours worth, but still - I'm SUPPOSED to be on vacation!!!

Did some clean up around the yard while waiting for the first load of laundry. Second load is in the dryer and third is washing (second happened while I worked). As soon as I do my time card for the day, I'm grabbing saddle and grooming tools and attacking Tango. Son doesn't want me to ride if he's not here, but Cally needs to be ridden, too.

And I don't always do as my son requests. If he's not home and I get the tickle to ride Tango, guess what?


----------



## greentree

@Change My DH used to be the same way...he gave up!! The horses can feel that tiny bit of hesitation, because if I told him what I was doing, then he would start saying stuff like....is it really time?, are you sure?, and then, I start questioning myself, and that is the death wish!!
The HORSES have always told me the right time, and I listen to them...


----------



## SwissMiss

It is official now: the farm goes on the market Monday 

I saw it coming for a long time; heck I even _told_ the BO that she should sell it. But it is still sad. It was the BO's dream to build that farm and riding program and now it all crumbles...

Anybody interested in 20+ acres in Central MS?


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I'd be interested if the means of paying for it wasn't so far away (here!). There's also a little six acre place in Beaumont, TX that caught my eye. And down there, I'd be close enough to Houston to ensure my baby granddaughter becomes a proper Texas cowgirl!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I took a short ride today. The weather was perfect! My horse is not annoyed; she is just trying to see the camera.


----------



## Celeste

And just for fun, 15 pounds of pure love.


----------



## Twalker

*Holiday Wishes*

All,


Wanted to wish you a Happy Thanksgiving. Hope you get some riding in.


----------



## frlsgirl

Hope everyone has a happy turkey day! Eat way too much and spend lots of time with your ponies!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hope everyone has a fantastic Thanksgiving (or a nice day for those who aren't celebrating). 

I certainly have many many things in my life which I am profoundly thankful for. 

DH and I are on the way to the last ride of the 2016 season. All good thoughts and prayers are appreciated for Duroc's first 100 on Saturday!


----------



## Rob bambi

My family has a farm with cows and horses. Now, we had inspection few weeks ago and they told us that we need to fix and repaint the whole barn (I don't get it,cause it's in really good shape!) , so my dad fix the board that were ''lose'', but can't find anyone who 'll repaint the whole barn. Any ideas? Btw, I found these online: https://www.hoecker-polytechnik.com...ction-systems-surface-coating-technology.html , but I'm not sure how they are, the last thing that we need is another warning!


----------



## Eole

@Celeste :loveshower: That dog is hilarious and totally lovable. I'm sure she came to your family with the mission to make everyone smile.

Ph: sending good vibes your way. 100 with Duroc: OMG!!!
@SwissMiss: so sorry about your barn being for sale. I guess you'll start looking for other options? I hope you'll get more time than Twalker's BO to make a move.
I meant to ask: I LOVE the rope halter with braided nose on Raya. May I ask where you found it? I might ask Santa for one...

@Change: did you decide to ride Tango alone?
@Rob bambi. Can't help you with barn renovation. Maybe start a new thread with your question to reach more people?

A colleague of mine just became yoga instructor and has an open class on Fridays at noon. I went yesterday to encourage her. I'm fairly active, how hard can that be, right? Also thought I might find it boring and fall asleep through class. Oh my! :eek_color: I can hardly walk today, I have sore muscles all over. DH is away for the WE and I'm dealing with the horses and a lot of snowfall. I hope to ride tomorrow but I'm not sure if I'll be able to throw my leg over.


----------



## Change

@Eole - no I didn't get to ride Tango alone - ran out of daylight...again. But here's a picture for ride #4, shortly after I convinced him that bucking wouldn't get me off:








We headed down to Florida on Tuesday to spent T'giving with my Son's dad and grandpa. Wednesday, while Son was at dialysis, I headed West to Live Oak and met up with @knightrider for a day of visiting and riding - got to ride her Perfect Pony, the wonderful Paso named Tico. We had a blast and the day ended much too early! Can't wait until we get the chance to do it again! Here's us (and Chorro) at our lunch break:








And ... on Monday, before we headed out, I went and bought a 20x20 steel barn. Now I have to 1) convince my boss to let me have another week off work, and 2) rent a backhoe/tractor so I can create a level spot for the barn. And... buy at least 60 concrete blocks and the cement to hold them... get them in... and gravel, crush and clean fill. Oy! It's going to be a busy week!


----------



## greentree

@Eole , yoga!! That stuff will KILL you....lol. I adore it, but the last time I tried that "Piyo" class at the gym, I nearly died! And only 14 years before, I had been a certified Pilates trainer.... I just didn't understand why it was so hard!!
@Change , great pics, Glad you got to ride a bit over the holiday. 

Here is why I do NOT make plans...this is what the universe does to me!!

We were about 3 hours into our trip. I was texting back and forth with Mary, because Mika and Kelsey wanted to come and ride, according to Mary. I say that because Mika normally texts me and ASKS to come ride, but I had gotten no text from her. 
Mary wanted to know who they should ride....and I told her that if she were riding, they could ride, but if not, tell them I was out of town, and I would prefer them not to ride, but put them on Tootsie and JR.

Then a few minutes later, Mary says it looks like Tootsie has been poked in the eye!! Swollen, dripping, and painful. Great. Now, I had been staring at this horse not 3 hours before, while DH rigged up the "gated entrance to the estate" and she was FINE.

I told her where the eye ointment was, and how to give her one remaining bute tablet... GAH!!

She looked Fine when we got home last night, thank goodness.


----------



## Eole

@Change Great pictures! Steel barn: nice. Will that will solve your hay storage puzzle?
@greentree Funny you mention Piyo, because yesterday I dusted my Piyo DVD and did a work out. I've done the program 2 years ago coming back from shoulders injuries and it really helped me get back in shape.
@phantomhorse13 Please keep us up to date on your adventures!

I rode, I rode. :happydance: Scenery was like in a Fairy Tale, so beautiful. Buttercup let herself be caught (good girl). Stood like a statue alone in the barn while grooming and saddling. Then turned into a Turbo Ferrari when my butt hit the saddle. :gallop: Snow was slippery and she wasn't careful, she just wanted to go. Trees were curving over the trails, heavy with snow. I swear Buttercup hit the small trees on purpose and got loads of snow dumped on me. :twisted::biglaugh: It was lots of fun. I forget every year how much fun it is to ride in the snow.


----------



## greentree

I love the snow on Buttercup's head!! It is so beautiful!! I like riding in the snow, too.

Anxious to hear how Duroc's 100 went!

I GOT TO MEET ANITA ANN!! She was brave enough to get off of the interstate and come visit!! I hope she and all of her rodent passengers arrived home safely!

DH found my lovely Little Silky on an auction site last night....😰 If only I could get him back. If anyone needs an adorable all around 15 h gelding, please let me know. He has been very well cared for, and is the kindest horse I know, prefers people to herd mates, quite talented!

He is 3/4 Paint, 1/4 Arabian. Out of my endurance mare, OSA MollyMcTavish, and by my stallion, Spirit of Kings.

internethorseauctions.com Lot #8


----------



## Eole

Oh! I miss our friend AA! I was talking about her at supper last night as we were discussing about keeping "chicken". Please tell her she's missed.

Having a horse you bred on auction must be heart-breaking. Although it does look like a high-end auction and nothing close to a kill pen. Silky is gorgeous and a good age, I'm sure he can catch someone's eye.
If you are on FB, there are endurance tack 'n horse pages where you can share the link and add what you said about his personality and the mare being an endurance horse. That and a few pics of him and you might get him a good home.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Eole - beautiful snow ride! Love the visual image of Turbo Ferrari Buttercup 
And Yoga? Makes me sore even thinking about it, lol
@phantomhorse13 100 miles with Duroc? Can't wait for the full story!
@greentree, yay for meeting @AnitaAnne! I hope you told her how much we miss her here!
Finding one of your horses at auction must be heartbreaking. @Eole had some good suggestions!
He is a handsome horse! 
@Change seems you had lots of fun in Florida! The pictures are great and make me want to go there as well  Are you now hooked riding Finos? I've heard they have a similar effect to Peruvians: You ride them and you either love them and don't want to go back, or you don't care for it... @knightrider has for sure some connections to get you a nice Fino :wink:

Went to visit friends over Thanksgiving and got to ride two of his lovely QHs. I always say I don't miss riding a trotting horse, but those two were soooo smooth, I may reconsider :mrgreen: But first I have to find a new place for my pony to live. Yes, it will probably take quite some time to sell the farm, but I rather be prepared, before I have to move Raya to my backyard :rofl: Honestly, I would LOVE to have her here, lol


----------



## carshon

No riding for us this weekend. Called our local park and voicemail said - trails are open. Load up horses take off and get to park and gate is closed with "Trails Closed" sign. Sat at the gate and called park office again. VM says Equestrian Trails are open. Grrrr...... No field riding due to Bow season and Coyote hunting. Plus the 2 inches of rain we had last night made everything a soupy mess. Looks like trail riding is done for the season. 

Now to make time at the local indoor arena when there are no lessons scheduled.


----------



## Change

@greentree - I couldn't like your post about Silky! I wish I could afford another horse (land and money wise)!

@SwissMiss - we'll have to drag you down next time! I'm hoping I'll have Tango ready for an outing by then. As for the Fino, he was fun to ride, but I love my QH Cally, and I have a RMH in Tango for those days when I need to Not Trot.  Best of both worlds!

@Eole - love the snowy picture although I'm not a fan of snow! Total weather wimp here! And envisioning a Ferrari on snow just ... scares me! LOL! And, no - the barn won't help for hay storage - still need to re-roof the shed for that! The barn will hold two stalls and only enough room for maybe a week's feed.

I hired a guy with tractors to do the major earthmoving for the barn, but I need to get railroad ties and concrete blocks and cement...I'm about to head to Lowe's to spend too much money prepping for the barn. Then to TSC for feed. I'm also going to have to order several loads of crush and clean fill to finish the barn floor. My wallet is weeping!


----------



## greentree

Thanks for the support, everyone! I have had 5 different people call me today about the poor horse! I called the owner, and left her a message. It's the best I can do. If she will "lease" him to me, or let me have him on consignment, I can fix him and sell him.....but I really don't want the emotional attachment. 
Perhaps the best thing is to stay completely out of it, and let the chips fall where they may. 

We got about 8 loads of rubble on Sunday! He was trying to get it moved before the rain started. It rained all day today.
@Change my wallet knows THAT feeling! 

Elwood got neutered today....So he got to have sleepover at the vet. Have to go pick up the poor baby tomorrow.


----------



## frlsgirl

So sorry that one of your horses is being sold at auction @greentree - hopefully he will still find a good home.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Eole : got a huge chuckle over your yoga experience, as i had a very similar one. i keep saying i need to find somewhere local to go because it would be good for me.. but so far have not followed though (perhaps PTSD :rofl: ). the riding in the snow pic is lovely but please keep it up there!
@Change : what a fun way to spend your holiday!! how goes the barn construction? is Lowes empty now?
@greentree : glad tootsie's eye was ok - never something you want to hear while away. i bet meeting AA was a blast. hope you can find someone interested in your gelding. he seems like a lovely guy who just needs the right person. hopefully your advertising him will get some bids and then you don't have to get involved directly. how is elwood doing?
@SwissMiss : happy to hear your holiday included some saddle time! do you have some options for the barn search? has there been interest in the property (as in, the buyer may want to keep it a boarding barn)? moving barns is such a hassle; i hope you find just the right place.
@carshon : how frustrating to have loaded everyone up just to find closed gates!! don't blame you for not wanting to go where the hunters are. good luck finding an indoor.


My holiday was also an exciting one. The whole story, including lots more pics and the video, is in my journal. DH and I went down to South Carolina for a 100 and it was an adventure!






































I have been cleaning and prepping the trailer for winterizing since we got home late Monday afternoon. Today that project continues!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hey @SwissMiss and @Change , can you check in and let us know all is well where you are?

The pics of the storm damage on the news was pretty scary. Hoping that was nowhere near the part of the state you are in!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, all good here! It was scary looking and I had to postpone going to the farm. DH called me on my way home (heard the sirens blaring in the background) telling me that a potential tornado is heading for the barn and kindly asked to NOT go there at the moment :eek_color: When I checked later on, all was fine - just very wet, as we finally got some rain!

Talked to Change yesterday; all ok as well.

Was wondering about @ellen hays... She lives in Northern AL too...

Thanks for checking! My heart goes out to all that were impacted by the most recent storms


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone!! I have returned to HF and will try to communicate better! 

I have certainly missed you all. 

Will try to catch up over the next few days. I read a little bit while on vacation over Thanksgiving. Saddened to read about @Koolio loss of Sam. So heartbreaking. Big hug to you Koolio

Good to read @Twalker came thru surgery and is healing well. Bad news/good news about the change of farm venue. Hoping you can get back to riding Lady soon

Another border barn sale in the works for @SwissMiss and pretty Raya may have to relocate too. 
@Celeste is have some good rides on the Princess! Enjoyed our Thanksgiving texts 

The enchanted forest is covered in snow for @Eole and Miss Buttercup. What an exciting ride! Congrats on your endurance ride too. Hope Miss Alize is doing well
@phantomhorse13 has been riding so much and so many horses I have lost count! Wonderful to see all the pictures and videos. But the biggest surprise was all the potatoes!! Holy Moly! 

Fearless, maybe your DH needs his own horse so you can adjust the time management schedule to include the horses in you family time :grin:

Was fabulous meeting @greentree and her family and many critters! The place is lovely and so exciting to have a covered arena! We are only about 5 hours apart (traffic permitting) so I hope to visit again! Would really love a closer look at all the carriages. 

Looking forward to the Yellowhammer this year too! Might even get to RIDE this time if Greentree brings me a horse!!!! Hope to see many of y'all there! 

Quick update: my youngest DD moved out suddenly last month with some "friends". I wish her the best. Even though I of course worry, in many ways I am enjoying the peace and quiet. 

The chickens are doing well, but only getting a couple of eggs a day. I think they are all from the Golden Girls (Golden Buffs) because I haven't had a green egg in over a month or two. 

Horses are doing well, but hay is a problem. I managed to buy two rolls of hay and put them (one at a time) under their new carport. Unfortunately the hay is gone and I can't get anymore from my supplier as he has to feed his own cows earlier than expected. 

I have some bales of last year's hay left, but they don't get as much and I have to ask a friend to feed them on my work days.

Having the horses so much farther away takes up a lot more of my "free" (lol) time, but it is worth it to have them safe. 

We finally got some rain, but not enough. Thankfully it was enough to help put out some of the fires here and in Tennessee. Driving north before Thanksgiving I found Chattanooga covered in smoke, but fortunately didn't have to drive thru any of the wildfires.


----------



## Twalker

Hi everyone. I've been so busy and running around like a chicken with its head cut off. OY.
AA - It is so good seeing you back on here. we sure missed you. 
Greentree - I hope Silky gets a good home.
PH - Can't wait to read your journal. Pics look awesome.


This is our busiest time at work with year end stuff. I am pooped.


We had a great Thanksgiving. I had 4 days off. lots of cooking for Thursday but the other 3 days were lazy days which I enjoyed a lot.


I got discharged from PT and the Surgeon doesn't need to see me anymore. Still not riding or swimming till February and I am doing my exercises at home now. Shoulder is getting stronger each day. I've been to the new barn for visits. I just love it there. It is so peaceful and the horses love it there. Lady is doing great. Business is picking back up for the BO. I am so glad.


Hope everyone has a great weekend coming up. Take care.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne It is great to see you back on!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne It is great to see you back on!


What a sweet thing to say! I missed you all so much...


----------



## Change

Thanks, everyone who was concerned about me & mine and the storms. We got a lot of rain, some strong winds and a terrific lightning show, but no real damage. Just a few deadwood branches.

I've spent the last few days prepping for the barn. The guy I thought I was contracting with for the leveling was a no-show (lots of excuses) so I ended up renting a tractor w/ backhoe and I'm doing the work myself. 

I moved the canvas shelter out of the way (by myself!!) on Wednesday.

Thursday, the tractor was delivered. I have about 1/3 of the ditching for the French drains completed and the railroad ties set for the lower corner and a big pile of dirt in the middle that will eventually have to be relocated to the lower sides... Driving the tractor isn't difficult, but after awhile doing the same thing (digging with the backhoe) gets boring. Moving the railroad ties, drilling holes, and pounding the rebar stakes was nothing but sheer gal-power! Go me! I just hope that's the last of the heavy lifting.

Tomorrow (today?) I hope to finish the ditches for the drains and get a decent start on the leveling - and maybe take some time to turn my compost heaps. I need to get as much as possible done tomorrow as rain is predicted for Sunday and the tractor goes away Monday a.m.

Farrier came today and she said Cally's feet look much better. No more padded tennis shoes, although she's still wearing wedges to correct a slight angling issue. 

Maybe one day I'll have all this work done and actually find time to ride my two lovelies. I hope Tango hasn't forgotten everything! And I'm sure Cally will be full of **** and vinegar after so long without any riding and four feet that actually feel good!


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, glad you are back! Missed you! @Change, hope your barn is progressing nicely (and our heavy rains stay away from you) @Twalker, hopefully you get a breather inbetween! @phantomhorse13 yay for Duroc and you! What a great accomplishment! 

Rain, rain go away... seriously, we needed some rain, but now it's enough! It was cool (ok my fellow Southernes call it "cold"), rainy and windy all day long! Bad enough for us to enjoy a nice cheese fondue for dinner.

Took care of the barn in the afternoon, so BO didn't had to get outside again. Older horses snug and warm in the barn, wrapped in blankets. The rest of the herd wasn't even munching on the round bale, but grazing in the middle of the pasture, so apparently they don't mind the weather :thumbsup:
Call them in and they all come galloping up, bucking and chasing each other... Catch my girl and she is shivering/shaking  so put her in a stall out of the wind with food in front of her and she munches happily, but seems nervous - no wonder, the barn sounds like a haunted house with all the wind and rain! She gets nice and dry (felt warn to the touch from the beginning), but her shaking gets worse and she clearly wants out. There goes my plan of spoiling the pony keeping her up overnight:icon_rolleyes: You should have heard her sigh of relief when I put her out in the wind and rain again... Why did I get a horse that doesn't like some creature comfort?:rofl:
I am considering getting her a waterproof blanket, after seeing her shaking, but it would probably be more for me to feel better, lol


----------



## Change

LOL - @SwissMiss. I walked out to feed my two soaked ponies this morning and tried to lure them into their run in so they'd at least be out of the rain. They don't _start _shaking until they're undercover and can't see what's going on out there.

We compromised. The feed is halfway into the shelter. So now their butts are playing wack-a-mole... popping in and out of the shelter! 

I guess I'll spend part of this day hoping I don't catch pneumonia, because I have to finish as much of the tractor work as possible, even if it is raining! I have 10 yards of crushed limestone (under a tarp) and 4 yards of river rock to move!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : always fun when the ponies want no parts of our plans! ours also would prefer to stand out in the weather most of the time. 
@Change : i hope you were able to get the work you needed done and the weather wasn't too horrible.


It has been a very busy weekend here, but in a productive way. Yesterday, DH and I went to find our Christmas tree. We normally get a Fraiser Fir, but last year we had issues with the branches drooping after a bit and the ornaments coming off. This year, we tried a different type (a Serbian Spruce) at the suggestion of the tree farm guy. Hopefully that will do the trick!











We spent the afternoon getting the trailer washed and put into the garage for the winter. Good to get it done but depressing all the same. I am not ready for winter! 

When DH went to sit in a tree, I got the gate done:











Last night, we had dinner with DH's side of the family, though we were short a couple as DH's neice decided to have her baby a week early! Everything went well and both mom and baby are doing fine. Everyone is anxious to see how their 2 year old handles the new addition.

Today, I finally was able to get Phin out! The whole story is in my journal. 





























Tomorrow will be tree decorating, both at home and at DH's office. Hopefully I can keep feeling festive long enough to get them both done.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> LOL - @SwissMiss. I walked out to feed my two soaked ponies this morning and tried to lure them into their run in so they'd at least be out of the rain. They don't _start _shaking until they're undercover and can't see what's going on out there.


Yep, so true! Today no shivering/shaking until I put her in a stall, where she transformed to the stereotypical crazy nervous Paso :eek_color: Wish I knew what monsters she sees in the indoor stall! Feeding helped a little bit  I will keep feeding her indoors until she starts to relax a bit (if ever).
After releasing her from her prison I continued the torture by putting a fleece blanket on her! You should have seen her eyes! Any wider and they would have fallen out of her head!:eek_color: But no other adverse reaction to it - it only got a very thorough sniff while I kept it on, as well as afterwards! Good to know that she doesn't freak out! Last year when she saw a blanketed horse (presumably for the first time in her life) she was ready to evacuate to the next county as fast as possible!:rofl:
@phantomhorse13, hopefully you can keep the festive mood up for more decorations!

Got myself an early Christmas present: :loveshower:


----------



## Change

I imagine my two will have the willies for a few days, at least, when I have the new barn up and start feeding them in their stalls! Of course, they will be free to come and go as they please, but still... this will be new! 

Cally - my darling Diva - will probably love it as soon as she figures out it isn't going to eat her. She definitely likes her creature comforts. Tango, on the other hand, needs to be able to see all around him or he gets antsy. I'm hoping Cally will convince him there are no monsters inside.


----------



## carshon

Sunday predicted 1-3" of snow and we get 8" and the ground is a muddy swampy mess underneath. Horses are running around like idiots and wet and shivering but no one wants to be in their stall with the haynet. Foggy today and some of the snow will melt off - deep freeze later this week. Tillie is doing her best Friesian impersonation so Daughters plan to ride bareback in the snow was a no go. I have never ridden Tillie bareback and she was a FOOL in the snow. I am much too old to ride a spinning snorting horse in deep snow!


----------



## Celeste

When I was a kid in the north Georgia mountains, I used to love riding in the snow. Several years ago we actually had some snow down here in "the south" and I decided to get out my horse. He was terrified of that white stuff. He would not move. Oh well, if it ever snows again, maybe this horse won't be so scared.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Several years ago we actually had some snow down here in "the south" and I decided to get out my horse. He was terrified of that white stuff. He would not move. Oh well, if it ever snows again, maybe this horse won't be so scared.


Smart horse. I agree - stay inside until that horrible stuff goes away!!


----------



## Eole

:loveshowerAnitaAnne FINALLY you're back! Don't go away for so long, I got worried! I need my chicken expert for next spring. 


@Change : about the tractor job: :bowwdown: I'm impressed. Anything you can't do?


@carshon Deep snow is the only time I consider going bareback. More cushioning for unplanned dismount. But not the first snow falls, since all horses are a bit nuts (like kids).


@SwissMiss: LOL on Raya's blanket experience. Lovely bridle! Next we need a picture of Raya's mare glare when she tries it on. :grin:

@Twalker: great news about being dismissed from PT. Do you feel better with your new improved shoulders?


Winter is definitely here. Ski season is open, DH works at a ski hill from November to April. I do more chores during that period, but since I ride less, it balances out fine.
I'm trying to get two of my horses' registrations in my name. Buttercup, of course, and Rafale who I just realized we haven't transfered the papers (from 2001!!!) I send all originals signed papers to the Canadian Arabian registry and just learned they close the office for good on December 15th. All files will be transfered to the American registry in Colorado. :eek_color: That sounds like I'll never get my papers in this lifetime. Now they require the proof of Rafale being gelded signed by the owner (breeder) at the time. That was 2001!!!! Breeder stopped breeding program in 2002. :icon_rolleyes:


Pic from my living room on Sunday.


----------



## SwissMiss

Beautiful picture, @Eole

So the Canadian registry does the opposite of the Peruvian registry! I had to send Raya's papers and transfer to Canada :twisted: It only took a couple of weeks - not much longer than within the US...

The blanket saga continues... Tonight I was really mean and combined stall AND blanket :twisted: I think Lady Raya secretly enjoyed the blanket, but was trying really hard not to show it :rofl:


----------



## Change

@Eole - I imagine there are lots of things I can't do, but I don't discover them until I try. One of those _can't do _items seems to be straightening the kink out of my truck's front bumper (although admittedly, I haven't really set myself to it). I'm currently driving a wicked bumperless black truck! LOL!

I may discover I can't roof and floor a shed by myself in due time. I've bought the plywood and 2x4s needed, but still need to climb up on the roof to sweep off pine needles, then rip out the shingles on the three sections that need fixing, measure, cut, replace...then buy the tin to cover it all and hang it... and there's still the section of floor that needs replacing. And when that's all done, I need to figure out what's going on with the doors, since they won't close completely. I suspect the jambs are misaligned due to the water damage! But then again, I may find I *CAN *do it!

This attitude of mine "ain't no can't won't shouldn't couldn't" got me into a lot of trouble as a kid. It has served me well in later years - although my doctors keep telling me I _'can't won't shouldn't couldn't'_!


----------



## Celeste

I haven't been on the forum because I lost a horse.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/i-lost-dear-friend-week-737882/


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> I haven't been on the forum because I lost a horse.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/i-lost-dear-friend-week-737882/


:-( :-( :-(


----------



## greentree

Omg....my friend texted me this am for my vet's #.... Her mini is now in MY barn with a broken leg.
I was supposed to be there when my vet was to support her decision to put him down... Instead I was the enabler, and brought him here!!! 

Please, pray for Punky. He is so cute, and every time we talked about putting him down, he would turn around and whinny, I swear!


----------



## Change

@Celeste - I'm so sorry! {{HUGS}}
@greentree - did the vet splint/cast the leg in hopes that the poor little guy will heal? 

I'll admit I felt a bit concerned about my horses facing the first real cold night of the year, so they got a bit extra on the cubes and hay... gotta eat to keep warm, right? ;-)


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, so sorry to hear about Shadow :hug:
@greentree, jingles for Punky
@Change, same here! First night of below freezing here. Started to feed my pony some beet pulp at night couple days ago. She loves it :grin: Checked the bag and it's the kind with the molasses that the BO buys for the farm - no wonder my pony gobbles it down :twisted: Will get a bag _without_ for her - poor pony :rofl:


----------



## carshon

figid here with below zero wind chills everyone got extra hay and soaked pellets with their feed last night. Welcome Winter!

More snow this weekend and the fields have frozen puddles so no riding for us.


----------



## greentree

@Celeste I am so sorry to read about your beautiful Appaloosa. I loved seeing those spotted butt photos. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> @*Twalker*: great news about being dismissed from PT. Do you feel better with your new improved shoulders?
> 
> 
> Winter is definitely here. Ski season is open, DH works at a ski hill from November to April. I do more chores during that period, but since I ride less, it balances out fine.
> I'm trying to get two of my horses' registrations in my name. Buttercup, of course, and Rafale who I just realized we haven't transfered the papers (from 2001!!!) I send all originals signed papers to the Canadian Arabian registry and just learned they close the office for good on December 15th. All files will be transfered to the American registry in Colorado. :eek_color: That sounds like I'll never get my papers in this lifetime. Now they require the proof of Rafale being gelded signed by the owner (breeder) at the time. That was 2001!!!! Breeder stopped breeding program in 2002. :icon_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> Pic from my living room on Sunday.



Hi Eole. Yes, my shoulder is feeling much better. I'm still can't ride till after February but I am planning on leasing Lady again. The BO has offered me a good deal and I don't think I can turn her down. I miss it so much.


Beautiful picture, especially since it is where you are and not here. I couldn't resist that.:icon_rolleyes: I do love snow I just don't like to shovel.


----------



## Twalker

Celeste said:


> I haven't been on the forum because I lost a horse.
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/i-lost-dear-friend-week-737882/



:hug:Hugs Celeste. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone. Just a quick update. Lady's owner gave me a sweet leasing deal. $100 monthly, no stall cleaning, she feeds and vets. The only problem is that I will only be able to go out on weekends. She is now about 30 miles away. I am tempted. I can't ride till Febrary. I still have some restrictions by I can play with her. Hubby said I could. We shall think on it. I sure miss Lady......and I need the exercise badly hah.


----------



## carshon

TWALKER that sounds like an excellent deal! I can't support 1 horse for $100 per month!


----------



## Koolio

Celeste - I am so sorry for your loss...

Anita - it is good to see you back.

Twalker - looks like a good lease deal. 30 miles isn't so far if it is a good set up and roads are good.

I haven't been on in quite a while either. Life gets so busy, especially with the holidays coming just around the corner. It seems like the past few months have been a whirlwind.

My daughter arrived home from Germany on Dec 2 and started a winter job doing snow removal three days later. We got hit with a terrible cold snap so the poor kid was working outside in -20 and -30 temps while still trying to adjust to the time difference and jet lag. She's better this weekend but the temps are brutally cold getting close to -40 at night. 😱 
At the start of the month I got Himmy (cheeky pony) moved to a new stable for the winter and am now looking for a new dressage coach. DD has been coaching me some and is awesome but she has her own things to do. Himmy is unfit, really stiff and a bit lame on the right so I have a massage therapist coming out later in the week. (She likely slipped and fell in the paddock chasing around with the horses at the new barn). Once I get her back to being sound and more fit, she will begin schooling again.

Koolio and Sally are still at home being pasture muffins. It's way too cold to ride outdoors so they aren't doing much. 

I hoe everyone is well and looking forward to time with family and friends over the holidays!


----------



## Eole

Twalker said:


> Lady's owner gave me a sweet leasing deal. $100 monthly, no stall cleaning, she feeds and vets.I can't ride till Febrary. I still have some restrictions by I can play with her. I sure miss Lady......and I need the exercise badly hah.


You said it, you need the exercise. So it's part of your rehab: Go for it! 

@Celeste So sorry about Shadow. He had a nice spotted butt in the "Behind the ears" pictures.

@Koolio Hope Himmy's lameness gets better soon. Massage therapist: Lucky horse! How are your boxers doing? Are you out of TP yet? LOL


We are also hit by sudden cold (sub-zero F°). I have two hairy mammoth and two without a good coat. I've seen the thin-coat horses (Rafale and Buttercup) running around to keep warm, but no one shivering. Keeping an eye on them. I spent hours picking frozen nuggets in the paddock, ah! the joys of winter.


----------



## phantomhorse13

This weekend was the OD Christmas party. The whole story is in my journal. Phin got his Triple Crown award and DH and I had a blast seeing friends.





























Once we got home, I decided to get Phin out in the break between the snow squalls. We never even made it off Alimar!










It's still snowing, and the forecast is for ice then a changeover to rain. I hope when I wake up tomorrow it's all gone!


----------



## frlsgirl

@*Celeste* - So sorry for your loss 
@*Eole* - OMG the snow picture! It's like every season is a different Thomas Kincaid painting.
@*SwissMiss* - blanket issues, ey? She does look adorably mad in the picture! 
@*Twalker* - sounds like a pretty doable lease option! 
@*Koolio* - that's the German work ethic for you 

Sorry I haven't been as active on this thread; just got back to work after a 4 day weekend of pony therapy. It was pretty great!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got Phin out today despite the less than ideal footing. Happy to report his brain has returned.





































It's snowing again now. Supposedly only going to get a coating to an inch, but I will believe that when its done. Not sure if I will be able to ride tomorrow, as MIL is doing cookies again.


----------



## frlsgirl

Snow! I'm so jealous! It's just wet/cold in Oklahoma. There is something magical about riding through the snow.


----------



## phantomhorse13

frlsgirl said:


> Snow! I'm so jealous! It's just wet/cold in Oklahoma. There is something magical about riding through the snow.


I would sent it to you if I could.

Last year, we set a record high today. I would prefer that!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have been super busy this past week hunting for hay. This drought we have been in for months meant no hay. I had managed to get two round bales of prime mixed hay from my usual supplier, but he only reluctantly sold me the second bale the first week in November. By the time I returned from my vacation over Thanksgiving, the hay was already gone. 

Normally don't start putting hay out until December, but the pasture was dried up and the horses were getting thin. 

Anyway, after spending all of last Wednesday unsuccessfully calling everywhere and everyone I knew, finally had a light bulb moment! 

Remembered seeing round bales at some TSC on previous trips so checked the website and found a store about an hour from me with some they just got in! So I head over there in the dark to buy one. 

The hay looked ok, but honestly they were the smallest round bales I'd ever seen! It was rolling around in the back of my truck :icon_rolleyes: I had to park it at home because it was too late and dark to take it to the barn. 

Beggars can't be too choosey however, so I spent a good portion of the weekend toting hay around. Got four total round bales and stuck them all under the carport in the pasture. Put them right in a row. Picked out bigger bales in the light of day...

Also took a load of square bales and stacked them in the barn. Hopefully my horses won't eat up all the hay too quickly. 

Had plenty of drama over the whole hay issue too. The boarder that turns out one of her horses in my pasture offered to pay HALF the cost of a bale a few weeks ago. Stupid me told her no, $10 bucks would cover her share. So I innocently text her to tell her I found hay, and what her cost would be for 1/4 of ONE bale, and she whines and complains to the owner that I am charging her for hay! Major DRAMA time. So I paid for all the hay, and two fill ups of gas in my truck to deliver the hay, and did all the labor to deliver the hay myself. 

Plus there may be two more horses coming into my pasture, that will eat up my hay too and I bet not contribute at all. Unfortunately there is a major Drama Queen that boards at the stable that caused a big blow-up about all this. 

I probably am not making any sense and should delete this whole post...

Bottom line, I found hay, my horses have shelter if they choose to go under the carport, plenty of hay, warm blankets, and their choice of pond water or county water in two troughs. Not much more I can do for the spoiled darlings :wink:


----------



## greentree

LOL, @AnitaAnne ! Makes perfect sense.....and sounds totally familiar!! 

@ phantomhorse13 the snow LOOKS pretty! 

I have been horribly busy doing Spa parties! It is a LOT of fun, but it is fun WORK! As the layers of dust come off of my brain, I realize that I was not quite right (stop 😂) , and I am feeling human(oid) again!! 
It is the same feeling that I had when we gave up grain....the gradual progression to yucky is barely perceptible, then when things are better...wow!

Mary finally got her h/j lesson! Now the trainer is having surgery, so the next lesson is later in January....ONE IN A ROW! She said they worked on her hands and two -point, which I prefer to call half-seat. I am dying to see her ride and practice it. 

The little Kentucky Punky is just standing in my barn....I do not think she has made his final arrangements with the vet...the vet had pulled blood for Coggins, but they called ME about his name on Monday....no, the blood had not yet been sent(?!?!), to get his NAME! I told the tech she was putting him down, no sense sending that off.
DH wants her to hire the grave digger...or haul him off...DH does not have time to dig a hole with the tractor bucket! 

Got another cold blast coming! Stay warm, everyone,!


----------



## frlsgirl

Yay for hay @AnitaAnne and yikes on the barn drama; I try to stay away from it and not cause or contribute to it. The barn is a sacred place!


----------



## SwissMiss

@greentree, work can be fun, lol. Happy to hear you like it!
Less thrilled to hear about Punky... 
@phantomhorse13, Phin found his brain again, yay! 

Glad you found some hay, @AnitaAnne! I have a big round bale "on hold" with a friend, in case I have to move in the middle of winter and there isn't any extra hay for my pony.
Barn drama sucks! One of the reasons I look for a more private barn again. Doesn't mean there is no drama, but less people to cause it in the first place!

Talking about barns: found an ad on fb offering boarding at a reasonable price pretty close to me... Went to look at it Sunday - well made an appointment, but after waiting for 30mins and nobody showing up, I left again. They are just starting up, so stuff still has to get done according to the owner... Well, it needs A LOT of work before horses can go there! I am used to sub-par pasture, but that one... Needless to say, I am not really interested anymore... Want to give them some time to start up first.

Since my pony was _really_ shivering in the wet cold, I decided to get her a rain sheet. Arrived yesterday, tried it on and had to laugh. Raya looked like she is playing dress-up with grown-up clothes! Waaay to big! I already ordered it a size smaller than I measured her, as the brand runs large, but it still went down to her knees and past her butt... So exchanged it for their smallest horse size - let's see if that one will be better. When I complained to DH hat the next size down is pony size, his dry answer was "you all her _pony_ all the time anyway..."

Have a good day y'all


----------



## AnitaAnne

@greentree so sad about Punky. Hope the owner hasn't left you to deal with the issue :-(
@Twalker very good news about the lease for Lady! Only weekends is better than never seeing her
@Koolio great your DD is home again. Are you both going to ride Himmy? How is Miss Lucy doing? Did you ever get the second boxer? I forgot :-?
@Eole LOVED the snowy picture! Your place is so beautiful
@phantomhorse13 what a lovely Christmas party! Adore the hats and the cooler is WOW BIG! Good to hear you made it home safely


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chick update! The girls seem to be tolerating the cold snap we had, but I was concerned about them staying warm enough. In another light-bulb moment I hung up their heat lamp (from when they were babies) about two feet above their water. Worked amazingly well! The water only had a tiny bit of ice in it when it dropped down to the 20's one night. 

But the funniest sight was to see the girls _discover_ a warm spot in their pen. They were just kind of standing there turning slowly around :dance-smiley05: ooh it feels so good here...

I put a tarp over the top, so they can stay dry too


----------



## frlsgirl

Speaking of a cold snap...it's supposed to get down to 7F Saturday night! Yikes! And then it's supposed to "warm" up to a toasty 23F Sunday. Poor Ana hasn't even had time to grow a winter coat. She's been wearing a medium weight blanket when it gets below freezing. So far below freezing has been like 31F; I hope she survives the cold snap! Lots of hay and stall time for her!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : you hay saga is crazy! how can people who have horses eating the hay _you_ bought not expect to be responsible for paying for some of it?! is the BO going to pay you for the bales that the other horses are eating? if not, is there a way to portion off some of the field so that only yours are in with the hay? we are very deficient in chicken pics - I would love to see them all huddled in their warm spot!
@greentree : sorry to hear you seem to be stuck with the broken mini. seems like the _owner_ should be the one worrying about hiring a backhoe or having some other method of disposal. and what is happening with the poor thing meanwhile? hopefully its at least on some pain medication while the owner dithers about getting the vet out for the euth?!
@SwissMiss : what size blanket does Raya wear? nothing wrong with being in pony sizes, as long as she is comfortable! do you have any other barn options for nearby? when do you need to be out of the current place?


Today has been busy for me, but in a good way. I got Phin out first thing this morning. That whole story is in my journal.











After riding, I went over to help MIL with cookies.











Then, I went over to visit my newly-hatched nephew. Meet Dylan:











DH will be home shortly and we are going to town to hopefully finish the last of the holiday shopping we need to do. Fingers crossed that the stores aren't insane..


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> @SwissMiss : what size blanket does Raya wear? nothing wrong with being in pony sizes, as long as she is comfortable! do you have any other barn options for nearby? when do you need to be out of the current place?


I started out with a 72", but ordered now a 68... We will see 

No idea when I have to move out - basically I can stay until the farm is sold. And there is no interest at the moment...So I am in no hurry, I just like to plan ahead.

I contacted a distant coworker (I like her set-up a lot) and she would maybe be willing to take us in... we will see...


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG @phantomhorse13 CUTENESS OVERLOAD!! Dylan is a living doll 

Those cookies, too pretty to eat. So nice you got a ride in too and Phin behaved himself and didn't offer to toss you to the evil trash bags. Chivas would have dumped me and ran home, he has a thing about plastic bags. 

Love your inventive safety quarter sheet, :thumbsup:

As to the hay debacle, there is no other answer except for me to suck it up and pay. The BO will not reimburse me for any of it. 

*One* she states I can use her hay if I need some. It is the sorriest grass hay I've ever seen and there is not that much of it. Plus she has two horses that are eating it and the cheapskate boarder that won't help with hay is using it. So it won't last. 

*Two* she would buy one roll of hay if the man she bought from last year would bring some. It was ok hay but I doubt he has any because no hay has shown up yet. Plus it is cheaper than the hay I have bought.

Last year when I had Dram boarded there, I bought a roll, the BO bought a roll and the other boarder with horses in that pasture bought a roll. All very civilized...

There is no way to split the pasture I am in. Well, maybe it could be done, but it would be very costly and complicated because there are only two ponds on the property and it would be very complicated to get another pasture to connect to one of them. 

The set-up at this boarder barn is a bit different than many places. Basically to keep the costs down, the boarders buy their own hay and shavings (if using a stall) and go out there daily to care for the horses. There is one person there that takes care of full boarders (stall & turn out) who also has a horse there. She gets a reduction in her board for every horse she cares for. 

Since mine are pasture boarded, she doesn't make any money off of me, which is where I think the problems come in. Everyone knows she causes a lot of friction, but because she is a hard worker mostly everyone suffers in silence about it.


----------



## greentree

@phantomhorse13 awww.....what a DARLING!! The cookies look beautiful and tasty! Not eating grain really cuts down the holiday baking (to 0 lol). 
I give the little guy bute twice a day. I think she is going to take him home, because she realizes he cannot just stand here...


----------



## carshon

Our little farm grew by 1 yesterday. Let's hope our new addition makes it. A friend of hubbies has a very small cattle herd (40 head) and a cow calved twins late Tuesday. It is bitterly cold here with wind chills in the -20F range. He left the twins with the Momma and she rejected 1. he left it in the field to freeze to death. Made the mistake of telling hubby that in front of me and I had a fit. So late yesterday he called hubby and said if she wants a dead calf tell he to pick him up. So we went in the freezing cold and blowing snow to pick up a half frozen baby calf. Took him straight to our vet (whom we love) he got warm IV fluids and some Colostrum. He came home but took a nose dive this AM so he is back at the vet now for more IV fluids. Fingers crossed he makes it. He will most likely lose his ears (they are still cold and very droopy) but he is hanging in there so I am going to give him a fighting chance. We currently have 4 steers so we are used to having calves


----------



## phantomhorse13

@carshon : massive vibes that the little guy can pull through!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@carshon that story made me tear up...praying the little calf makes it. 
@greentree poor Punky. Is the fracture non-displaced? I can't quite fathom how the little guy is managing, even with the bute. 

We have had too many horses pass on lately. First was @Koolio dear Sam, then the 42 yr old Stallion at my barn, then @Celeste sweet Shadow. 
@SwissMiss hopefully the barn won't sell for a long while and Miss Raya can continue to be tortured with blankets and stalls. :grin: 
@phantomhorse13 hope you survived the shopping trip!


----------



## phantomhorse13

My MIL is in the ICU and the prognosis is grave. Any and all prayers and vibes are much appreciated.


----------



## Change

@PhantomHorse - prayers and wishes of comfort and healing headed your way!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13:hug: thinking of you and your MIL!


----------



## carshon

@PhantomHorse sending prayers for your MIL


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> My MIL is in the ICU and the prognosis is grave. Any and all prayers and vibes are much appreciated.


Praying for strength for your MIL, you and your family, and the ICU staff. :hug:


----------



## phantomhorse13

My MIL did not recover. Complications of the flu.

Please, if you or yours wind up with this hideous flu and even _think_ it's moving into your chest, go to the ER. She wasn't even sick 24 hours.

Thank you for the prayers. To say my DH is stunned and devastated doesn't even begin to describe it. Friday she was fine. Now she's gone.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> My MIL did not recover. Complications of the flu.
> 
> Please, if you or yours wind up with this hideous flu and even _think_ it's moving into your chest, go to the ER. She wasn't even sick 24 hours.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. To say my DH is stunned and devastated doesn't even begin to describe it. Friday she was fine. Now she's gone.


Oh my. This is such shocking news. To lose such a vibrant, loving lady so suddenly is beyond comprehension. 

You and your DH and entire family have my deepest sympathy and many prayers. I am so sorry this has happened :hug:


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> My MIL did not recover. Complications of the flu.
> 
> Please, if you or yours wind up with this hideous flu and even _think_ it's moving into your chest, go to the ER. She wasn't even sick 24 hours.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. To say my DH is stunned and devastated doesn't even begin to describe it. Friday she was fine. Now she's gone.


I am so sorry. I wish there was anything that I could say or do to help.


----------



## Change

My condolences to you, your DH, and your family, Phantomhorse.


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> My MIL did not recover. Complications of the flu.
> 
> Please, if you or yours wind up with this hideous flu and even _think_ it's moving into your chest, go to the ER. She wasn't even sick 24 hours.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers. To say my DH is stunned and devastated doesn't even begin to describe it. Friday she was fine. Now she's gone.


PH - I am so sorry for your loss. It is so shocking. You have our prayers and hugs.


----------



## carshon

Phantom - so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family


----------



## frlsgirl

OMG @phantomhorse13 - My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, what a shock! My condolences to you, your DH and your family.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just a tiny bit of news...whatever hen lays green eggs has decided to start laying again after a two month hiatus. Maybe she is expecting a gift for Christmas, lol 

Barn Drama unfortunately continues...now it is the stall. Have been using the only stall in the barn with a Dutch door for Dreamer since spring. He had to be put up during the day over the summer because his nose got burnt. So Sunday a boarder texts me that they have "taken back that stall" because she wants that stall for her horse's "back up stall". Which means she puts her horse in it while she sets up his food for the night, then gives him a carrot and puts him back in his stall. For that Dreamer loses his stall??? He only goes in it to eat right now, I don't keep him up in the winter, only the summer. :shrug:


----------



## carshon

AA- I would be very upset if someone "took" my horses stall! that just seems absurd. Where is the BO in all of this?


----------



## frlsgirl

Yeah, at our barn the BO is in charge of who gets what stall and if we want to switch stalls we have to go through her; no way that anyone would ever move anyone's horse. That's just disturbing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne;9639962So Sunday a boarder texts me that they have "taken back that stall" because she wants that stall for her horse's "back up stall". Which means she puts her horse in it while she sets up his food for the night said:


> And did you text back that she can want all she wants, but unless she plans to build you another stall, she cannot have two and Dreamer have none?! I lock on the stall door latch should solve that problem nicely.
> 
> I second asking where the hell is the BO in all this shiitake.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, I am glad I am not the only one that thinks this is weird, but whatever. I did talk to the BO, but discussed what other stall I can use because I am not going to fight over a stall. Maybe I am too much of a pushover :-( Dreamer did prefer that stall because there was lots of light and he could see people in the aisle.

Anyway, I put Dreamer in the stall BO offered me Tuesday, and I find a note today asking me not to use THAT stall. Holy Moly. 

Decided to take the bull by the horns. I talked directly to the person who wrote the note and explained that the BO _offered_ me that stall. Note writer wants me to use one of the little dark stalls, but I told her that I don't think Dreamer is seeing too well anymore and he needs more light. Why the note writer cares, I do not know! 

So all is good now. Until the next drama. :icon_rolleyes:

There is still 3 empty bigger stalls available, plenty in case any new horses come in. At least Dreamer has a smaller step up into his new stall. But there is another horse between Dreamer and Chivas now. (the horse with the back-up stall) They used to be next to each other. Dreamer is a little confused by the sudden change, but he should settle in ok. 

Sassy uses one of the little stalls across from them. She rather likes her privacy (and rest from the geldings pestering her) so that is fine. She is the only horse using one of the little dark stalls. There is only one window in it, the rest is block walls and a solid door. There are 3 empty little dark stalls too. 

At least my horses are still close together, saves me some steps


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> So Sunday a boarder texts me that they have "taken back that stall" because she wants that stall for her horse's "back up stall". Which means she puts her horse in it while she sets up his food for the night, then gives him a carrot and puts him back in his stall. For that Dreamer loses his stall??? He only goes in it to eat right now, I don't keep him up in the winter, only the summer. :shrug:


???? Really???? Why in the world would you need to move the horse out of the stall to set up the food???? I would be mad if my horse would lose his stall because of that! 
And now the BO offered you _another_ stall? Who makes the decisions which stall is used by whom? The borders or the BO??? The BO should address the whole stall issue and be done with it!

Sorry, I am getting all riled up on your behalf 
But no, def weird and honestly, who needs all that drama? 
That is another reason why I really don't want to move to the big boarding barn here! Even tough I was told they have now a new farrier - real eye candy :twisted:

Must be my I-am-easily-mad-days sorry for the rant.
Went to fed the herd last night in the dark (BO is visiting family for Christmas: so a girl and I split chores, as I can't do mornings due to work -everybody is gone there too) and my pony was pacing along the far side of the ditch :-? Guess what, the ditch is again knee deep with rushing water and Raya apparently missed the other horses wading through - so she was stuck there, too scared to venture out on her own. Was she happy to follow me through it, lol! And then around the barn (on gravel) is was very gimpy again :-( Trimmed yesterday...
I was already mad because of the ditch (we had that problem on and off all year long, but it just got ignored) and her gimpiness just set me off... Luckily my furry therapist was right there and a few hugs later I felt much better:grin:


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I so wish I could lend you my farrier for a couple sessions. Raya would have Happy Feet again!

Yesterday was my last day of work for the year. I am so looking forward to 12 days of playing with the ponies (and work, work, working in the yard!)! The weather is actually looking pretty nice for the next several days, as well. I might have to drag the saddle out!


----------



## frlsgirl

Just wanted to wish everyone an early Merry Christmas; our office is closed til Tuesday so I probably won't be back online til then. 

Everything is ok on my end; well, I've been just kind of bumming around; can't really get motivated to do much except the minimum required tasks. The only thing I'm interested in is eating, watching TV and sleeping and maybe riding; went to the doctor and I'm now officially overweight - great; totally my fault I get it but I just can't seem to get motivated to do anything about it. Today is the 2 year anniversary of my mother's death so that's been on my mind and then I had a fight with my nephew which was a spill over fight from the fight I had with my brother 2 years ago. But I'm grateful that I have a good paying albeit dysfunctional job, a nice horse, a good husband, two semi-healthy dachshunds (Sadie had 5 teeth pulled Monday), and good friends. 

I hope you all get to spend lots of time with your loved ones and maybe even some time with your ponies!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : your barn sounds ridiculous. i would tell that other boarder to take a flying leap. if she needs a 'prep' stall let her use one of the small, dark ones!! :evil:
@SwissMiss : glad Raya was able to figure out the dreaded ditch. i am surprised she didn't want to be with the herd bad enough to cross it herself. hopefully she figures it out and this won't keep happening.
@Change : hope the weather smiles on both your riding and your work plans. how are things progressing? pics?
@frlsgirl : so very sorry you are having a hard time with motivation. i know this time of year finds me wanting to hibernate a lot. have you tried a vitamin D supplement? sometimes that can help a lot. i hope you have a great holiday free of family drama.


My day started with more cookies. Misty and I decided we wanted to try to make the last variety that MIL hadn't made before her passing. With Aunt Lorraine there to supervise (she is MIL's youngest sister), it went great! I made the filling while Misty tackled the dough.










Then we took turns rolling the dough, cutting the cookies, and putting everything together.











After cookies, I finally got some saddle time! The whole story is in my journal. 




















The snow started as I got back to the barn, but it didn't deter me from moving hay. I had lots of supervision:











We had everyone in the family over here for dinner again (its happened every day since MIL passed), as we still haven't come close to finishing all the food people have sent over. It still doesn't seem real that MIL is gone..


----------



## Change

@PhantomHorse - pictures of the works in progress were uploaded on the Over 50s thread and Confession Time. I didn't want to spam the entire HF with them .

In about 2 hours, I head south to pick up my Christmas Present to myself - the tractor! AND... I might get to hang out with @knightrider for a couple hours, too!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss so the new farrier is eye candy? Might be worth a visit...just to check his work :biggrin:
@Change what fun to get a tractor! We need pictures though; how about starting a journal on your progress? Then link it back so we can all look
@phantomhorse13 making the last batch of cookies is a sweet and memorable way to honor your MIL. It takes a long time to adjust to the new normal of life without a loved one. Continued prayers for you and your DH. 
@frlsgirl hope you enjoy every minute of your time off! We could use some recent pictures of Miss Ana :grin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Y'all have been wondering about why all this shiitake goes on at the barn. The note writer is the one that has been making a lot of the "rules" and stating that it is from the BO. Most folks seem to just take her word for it, but I have known the BO a long time and so question some of the things I have been told. 

I have just been keeping my mouth shut and going directly to the BO with any questions. This has made things easier for me. But every once in a while I get thrown a curve ball! The stall fiasco hit me by surprise because Dreamer has had that stall for a long time. He didn't start out there, but everyone knows he is much happier there than his original one which Chivas now uses. Plus no one was assigned that stall. The BO did tell me to use it after Dreamer's first stall flooded. Chivas got moved to Dreamer's old stall after the door hinge broke on his stall. 

I told the BO that I just want to be sure that my horses won't get kicked out of their stalls again. :sad:

Anyway, the one claiming two stalls is a very old friend of mine, but she is of a delicate nature and we all try to avoid upsetting her. If the barn was full the BO would take the "backup stall" away from her in a heartbeat. I did tell her that I was very disappointed that she didn't just talk to me first.


----------



## Eole

@AnitaAnne glad your mystery green egg layer is producing again, but we are still without recent pictures of your hens. 
Barn drama sounds very annoying. Boarders taking your hay, and now your stall? I understand that you don't want to make a fight over this, but I think they take advantage of your peaceful nature. Hope the new set up is good for your horses and stays that way.

@Change: a tractor for Christmas, that's an awesome present. Have a nice trip. And we want to see it. You work so hard, you'll find so many use for it. We have a Ferguson 1950!!! We actually do most of our chores with an ATV, since our pasture is too steep for any tractor.

@phantomhorse13 The cookie making is such a nice way to honor your MIL. You were the last to make cookies with her; those are precious memories. Are the family gatherings helping everyone to cope with the sudden loss? I long for this kind of support, here we have lost this tradition two generations ago. 

@SwissMiss hope the foot soreness doesn't last too long. How long before she was fine after her last trim? Did the boots help? At least, you have the best therapist. 

@frlsgirl sorry for the family drama, not a good time of year for this. It's a tough time of year for eating well, exercising and energy level. I think it's the short days, weather, Holiday stress. Whatever it is, don't be too hard on yourself. Celebrate every little step and good choices in the right direction and forget-forgive the side-steps. 

Just dropping by to wish everyone a *MERRY CHRISTMAS!*

I'm working most of the holidays until the 6th.We've had lots and lots of snowfalls this past month, so my main sport is shoveling snow and "finding-the-hidden-frozen-nuggets" in the paddock.


I had the amazing opportunity to host a famous Polish horse photographer last week. She moved to Canada and was looking to do a promotional photoshoot of stallions in pristine snow. Well, Princess Buttercup did her best stallion impersonation.  The results are awesome. Here is the link to her website. Katarzyna Okrzesik-Miko?ajek EQUINE PHOTOGRAPHY
She also has a FB page under Equine Photography Katarzyna OM


----------



## Celeste

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* *to ALL*!!

Blessings to all my HF friends :runningborwnhorse:

No snow here, it is 58 degrees and expected to be up to 75F today! I keep telling my horses not to grow a winter coat, but they don't listen. Poor Chivas is miserably hot. He still grows a Kentucky coat even though he has been in the south for 5 years. I can hardly believe sometimes I have had him that long. Time passes

Spending Christmas day with my newest grandbaby and his parents. He just started walking two days ago, and will turn one next month. Should be a lot of fun watching him open his first presents 

May try to get a ride in this afternoon, but may run out of sunlight




@Eole Fabulous pictures! Buttercup does a superb stallion impression, lol! 

Looked at the website, wonderful pictures but your crew is the most beautiful! 

Will try to get chick pictures, but the little clucks run from me! I think they are squawking *EGG THIEF* but I'm not sure...
@Celeste the PP looks great in her red hat!


----------



## SwissMiss

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, hope you got some riding in - was for sure nice enough! Who would expect shorts weather around Christmas? Our old TB is sweating like crazy - he is quite a woolly mammoth!
Egg thief :rofl: but maybe accurate! I have to tell my DD (who loves eating eggs) all the time that no, we are not eating baby chickens when eating eggs...
@Eole beautiful pictures! I've seen less impressive (real) stallions than buttercup :vs-king:
Raya is already walking better (after I lowered some bar that was poking out). Boots are helping, but I am still learning to adjust them _just_ right, so they don't fly off during gaiting. Raya doesn't have tons of termino, but it is still there, nonetheless.
@Change, a tractor is an awesome Christmas present to yourself!!! Enjoy, now that you have the beastie at home!
@phantomhorse13, baking cookies after your MIL recipe is a great thing, I think! How are you all doing? 
@frlsgirl I hope you can get some motivation back. The short days and lack of sunlight don't help for sure! And being abroad during Christmas time is simply different. Doesn't matter how long you are already abroad and if you still have family in Europe... The childhood memories are so different from what is experienced here that I also tend to get melancholic...
@Celeste PP should wear a hat more often :twisted:

Had an early start Christmas morning - not entirely unexpected, as the kiddos could hardly wait for Santa to arrive. We have that rule that no getting up before 6 is allowed and I am sure, 5 seconds after 6 both of them were in our bedroom, telling us that Santa left a bunch of presents!!! And yes, there _was_ a bunch under the tree! DH and I normally give each other little gifts and I was hinting that I would _really_ like to have some teal rope reins :wink:... Well, I didn't get the reins, but instead this::shock::shock::shock::shock:









And was too sick the whole time off to actually go and use it!
I'm still sort of in shock!


----------



## Twalker

Hi Everyone, Hope all of you had a Merry Christmas. 


PH - What a great thing to do in memory of you MIL. Hugs to you and your family.


Swiss - Congrats on the trailer.


AA - Glad to hear your hen started laying again. Congrats on the new Grandchild.


Not much going on here. Had a very low key Christmas over at my brothers.


----------



## frlsgirl

Wow @*SwissMiss* - you lucky dawg! Your very own trailer!

@*Eole* - the pictures are frame-worthy! Also, how do you keep your grey horse looking so grey? The ones around here are various shades of yellow this time of year.

@*Twalker* - glad you had a low key Christmas!

@*Celeste* - awww how cute!

@*phantomhorse13* - I had to cut back on Vitamin D because my doctor was concerned that it was pulling too much calcium from my bones, so now I'm on Citracal; not sure that it works as well as Vitamin D by itself.

@*AnitaAnne* - since you asked:


----------



## Eole

@Celeste PP is such a gorgeous horse. She must be our childhood dream "Black Stallion" relative.

@SwissMiss OMG!:happydance:A trailer? Santa must think you've been REALLY a good girl this year. Awesome!

@frlsgirl Ana looks as sweet as always. Only reason my greys are clean: they can't find any mud to roll on!
Vitamin D actually pulls calcium INTO the bones, not the other way around. Taking calcium without vitamin D isn't considered safe and can lead to complications. There's no risk in taking too much Vitamin D and the recommendations now are much higher than before.

@AnitaAnne Christmas with a grandkid: the best kind of Christmas. I think kids bring back the joy and magic into it. How many grandkids do you have? Are they close enough to see them regularly? I'm still reading everything I find on keeping chicken and coops. I might pick your brain at some point.

@Twalker low key Christmas sounds nice to me.


I had no celebration as I was working every day and on call at night. But I had a great gift from DH: a heavy duty wagon for my endurance rides. There is a LOT of stuff to carry from trailer to crewing area at rides and since I'm alone, it takes a lot of time and energy. I was envious of riders piling everything in their cart and doing it all in one trip.


I will have a low key Christmas celebration tomorrow after work at my brother's. I'm spoiling my only nieces: one with riding lessons and the other with a sport training watch. Should be fun. My mom will be there and as she's 81, frail and smokes like a chimney; we enjoy the fact she's still with us, year after year.


We had tons of snow, then gresil, ice rain then rain yesterday. Of course, now temps are dropping to freeze everything solid. The world is a skating ring. More snow expected all week.


Hope everyone is having nice Holidays and sharing the joy with your loved ones.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad to hear that Santa was kind to so many.. @Eole that cart will be super helpful, and I can only imagine @SwissMiss being stunned by a _trailer_!!

Christmas here was mixed. While Santa was very generous, there were reminders of MIL everywhere.

I am currently packing in prep for my first florida trip. I was not going to go but DH was insistent that I not change my plans because of the situation. I still have mixed feelings about going and leaving him alone..


----------



## carshon

What a wonderful husband. My MIL passed away on Christmas Eve 11 years ago. Each year the holiday holds a tinge of sadness as we mark another year without her.

It is hard and will take some time to get used to not having her with the family physically. She sounds like a wonderful person who will always be remembered with love.


----------



## Eole

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!* 
*Wishing you all a healthy, happy, horsey 2017! :cheers: :cowboy::winetime:*


----------



## Blue

Many blessings to all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Happy New Year!!

On the road home from an amazing long weekend in Florida. I hope everyone had as great a start to their 2017.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got the whole story of my weekend adventures up in my journal, including lots more pics and a couple vids. I got to ride a ton, which is the best way to welcome in the New Year.
























































Now if only the weather here at home will cooperate so I can get my own horse ridden..


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 same comment here as in your journal! I am in love with those ear shots while riding bunny!!!

Seems I am pretty much back into taking care of the barn again... Added my hours in December and I fed pretty much half of the month... In a way I don't mind and I don't want to let down the BO, but it _really_ cuts into my time with Raya...

Talking about Raya: she is now normally so chill and friendly, that New Years Day took me by complete surprise: Caught her and messed around with her hooves and gave her a thorough grooming. She stood reasonably still, especially considering the fact that the neighbors were still shooting fireworks 
Decided to do some obstacle work in the arena and I have no idea what happened, but on the way to the arena she became unglued. Spooked so hard on the driveway that she nearly fell down. What a pretty horse I had :mrgreen: head high, wide nostrils, prancing around like a fool, snorting like a dragon... She calmed down a little while working the obstacles - actually, she listened to me while still impersonating the hot, crazy Peruvian :rofl: But on the way back to the barn, she freaked out on the driveway again and her brain got somewhat lost... Nothing I tried helped her to calm down, so decided some chewing may help. Well, she was so distraught that she didn't eat more than a few bites of her dinner and tried to jump out of her stall... Crazy mare; glad I didn't take her for a trail ride - that would have been interesting ;-)

Next day? Back to her normal self! Being scared of the thunderstorm and trying to snuggle with me :rofl: never a dull moment with her!


----------



## Change

Tango seems to be having trouble understanding why I've been "Mean Mom" the past few days. Of course, him being a horse, he sees no problems with being a food bully and scarfing down his yummies then scaring Cally off of hers so he can finish them off, too! So - he's now getting his RB, beet pulp and cubes in a kiddie pool UNDER a flake or two of hay while she's still getting hers in a feed pan. He won't leave the kiddie pool because OMG! What if he left some behind and SHE found them??? So, it takes him a lot longer to finish up (since he has to lick the entire pool) and she can continue to eat like the Princess she is. ;-)

We're down below freezing tonight, but at least the horses have been able to dry out, so I'm not too worried about them. And they're predicting a dusting of snow on Thursday night. Anyone want to take bets that we either get a good rain, or 6" on snow? It really doesn't matter to me. I already told my boss I'll be working from home tomorrow (barn, I hope) and Friday (washing machine repairman), so...

Let it snow let it snow let it snow!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : hope you are finding time to spend with Raya as well as taking care of everything. Hopefully she will not have any more weird spastic episodes!
@Change : you need to video the kiddie pool feeding routine, as it sounds hysterical. i hope the weather gives you a break and you are welcome to any and all snow we are supposed to get up here!


I got Phin out yesterday. The whole story is in my journal. I also got to play with my new GoPro helmetcam (the vids are in the journal).











Today was errands and chores day. I hope to ride tomorrow, but we shall see what momma nature has in mind. Not calling for much snow overnight, but I will believe it when I wake up in the morning and we aren't buried.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, I would love to see Tango licking the kiddie pool clean :rofl: Genius idea, though!

No snow here, but freezing rain and some sleet and a nasty wind :evil: Of course everything closes early: there goes my intent of getting some grant writing done at home...

I am so glad I listened to my gut and bought my pony a rain sheet. Last night it was still in the 40'ies, but wind and rain made it feel pretty nasty. When I went to feed my pony was shivering _veery_ slightly, that went away while eating her dinner in the barn... Still decided to toss her blanket on her when I turned her out again. 
Spent a night a bit worried about her getting somewhere hung up in her blanket and headed to the barn early morning, just to check on her. There she was: still wearing her blanket as it is supposed to be, with icicles in her mane, munching hay and _no_ shivering, yay! She was really surprised to see me in the morning, though She probably expected me to load her up for a trail ride, lol.


----------



## Change

I don't have pictures of Tango licking the kiddie pool clean as it is usually dark by then, but I'll see if I can catch him at it.

the meantime, I HAVE A BARN!

Under construction:








And complete:








It has a roll up door in the back which I can close during the winter for and leave open for blow-through when it's hot. I still need to finish leveling the interior with crush and get stalls built; install the French drains on the upper sides and fill with gravel, and do some foundational earth-moving on the exterior, but we're getting there! 
@PhantomHorse - can't remember which thread you asked me about authors, but it was Sarah J. Maas. A couple engaging stories about a human getting mixed up with the Fae. Don't know if you're into Fantasy, but if you are, they're fun reads.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got Phin out today. The whole story is here.











I am so over winter..


----------



## phantomhorse13

The vet came yesterday to pull blood on Phin. Couldn't resist a couple cute shots while we were waiting for her to arrive.



















Fingers and toes crossed his bw comes back normal and he doesn't have Lyme..


Today, I cajoled DH into coming home a bit early so we could take advantage of the record high temp (56F when normal is 34!). We got George and Sultan out for a slog around Alimar. The sun even peeked out for a few moments.











I am so ready for spring to be here for real!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am so ready for spring to be here for real!


Maybe you should consider moving here :mrgreen: High 70ies - it's time to break out the shorts again...


----------



## carshon

Ice storm here overnight. I miss snow. We have had really odd weather. Below freezing for days on end - no precip then 1 day of highs in the 30's and rain! And super bummed. Bought a new used saddle for Miss Tillie - and I don't think it is going to fit! She is the oddest shaped horse I have ever owned. Narrow shoulders, high withers, and super wide back and hips. new saddle is Steele gaited horse tree but seems to have a little more play at the shoulders and fits great over the back. Grrr.....


----------



## Eole

It's quiet lately here. I wonder if the 40's all turned 50's and 50's all turned 60's?
It would be cool if all three crowds were fused together, I enjoy reading them all. Just a thought.

@*SwissMiss* Never a boring moment with Raya: not bothered by fireworks but spooking at driveway ghosts? :mrgreen: 
@*carshon* The Great Saddle Hunt can be a frustrating journey. Hope you find the perfect fit for both of you. Is treeless or flextree an option? If you miss snow, I warmly invite you here to shovel some with me. :dance-smiley05: 
@*phantomhorse13* Love the head shot of Phin in the barn window/door. 
@*Change* Great new barn!!! 


Been working most of the Holidays and finally enjoying 3 days off, ending today.
I think I shared some shots from the photographer I had the pleasure to host before Christmas. Well, one picture made the front page of an European equestrian magazine. Rafale and Eole are international stars! :loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole said:


> It's quiet lately here. I wonder if the 40's all turned 50's and 50's all turned 60's?
> It would be cool if all three crowds were fused together, I enjoy reading them all. Just a thought.


It has been very quiet here and seems a lot (maybe most or even all?) the people here are also on the 50s thread. So far they haven't tossed me off that one, so I have been posting there, too. :wink:


----------



## Twalker

Eole said:


> It's quiet lately here. I wonder if the 40's all turned 50's and 50's all turned 60's?
> It would be cool if all three crowds were fused together, I enjoy reading them all. Just a thought.
> 
> @*SwissMiss* Never a boring moment with Raya: not bothered by fireworks but spooking at driveway ghosts? :mrgreen:
> @*carshon* The Great Saddle Hunt can be a frustrating journey. Hope you find the perfect fit for both of you. Is treeless or flextree an option? If you miss snow, I warmly invite you here to shovel some with me. :dance-smiley05:
> @*phantomhorse13* Love the head shot of Phin in the barn window/door.
> @*Change* Great new barn!!!
> 
> 
> Been working most of the Holidays and finally enjoying 3 days off, ending today.
> I think I shared some shots from the photographer I had the pleasure to host before Christmas. Well, one picture made the front page of an European equestrian magazine. Rafale and Eole are international stars! :loveshower:



Wow, what a beautiful pic of Rafale and Eole.


----------



## Change

I'm over 50, knocking on 60s door... but don't feel like I should be that old, so I read and post in all three groups!  
@Eole - beautiful pics of the horses and how cool to be famous! Cover-shots even!! Do they get paid like fashion cover models??? LOL!! That's a lotta oats! ;-) I also love the picture of the house with all the snow. But only in pictures. I don't think I could survive living there, though. I'm a complete weather wimp!!

Weather has been in the mid to high 60s here, but overcast. And starting this evening, we're to expect rain on and off through Monday. {sigh} I really wish the weather would get in synch with my weekends so the sunny days didn't happen on Tuesday and Wednesday!!! I swear there's nothing worse than being trapped in my office knowing it's lovely outside. And to make it worse, I have a floor to ceiling window in my office that shows me just what I'm missing!!!

The horses are now comfortable in the barn and actually race me to it at evening feedings! They know that's where they get their non-hay munchies (beet pulp, RB, and a coffee can full of cubes). And they're so used to the routine that when I walk in they take two steps back from their feed pans without my even having to tell them! Tango even waits for me to hand him a cube before he'll approach the pan. If I forget, he looks confused and will wait until I've left the stall before diving in to eat. Cally just waits 'til I say, "okay," and step away from the pan.

I can't wait until the tractor comes home from the hospital so I can get the floor more leveled and the crush moved in! Then I can start building the stall walls and the feed-box! I can't wait for the day I don't have to drag my little wagon full of hay from the garage to the barn twice a day!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> It has been very quiet here and seems a lot (maybe most or even all?) the people here are also on the 50s thread. So far they haven't tossed me off that one, so I have been posting there, too. :wink:


It is eerily quiet here! Even had to look for the thread on the second page!
@Change, so glad your horses like the barn! And Tango's behavior is too funny. Had a similar experience with Raya recently: I forgot to tell her it's ok to eat when I hung the food bucket in her stall... And she was standing there, gaze fixed on the bucket but didn't get close to it... Poor starving horse, lol
@Eole, beautiful pics! The snow is simply too pretty! 

Here we just had tons of rain and storms. The kiddos were not enthused to camp out in the laundry room:-? Let me rephrase that: DD was loving it and DS was terrified. They talked about tornadoes at school and since then he is not a happy camper with the sirens blaring...

DD decided to come out to the barn last night and help feed...
Well, she did a very good job desensitizing Raya :grin: Raya was quite spooked about that little human running and jumping through muddy puddles, squealing in delight 

And yes, she DD was soaking wet when it was time to go home. Luckily I always have a change of clothes (for me) in my car. Seeing her in my T-Shirt was actually hilarious :grin:


----------



## carshon

I need to take a picture of my mud caked horse. Hard to believe it is January and we are literally ankle deep in mud. My wonderful Ag Lime lined runs are a sloppy slurry mess. Too much rain in such a short time over hard frozen ground. My horses are so caked I gave up trying to brush Tillie because my arms were sore!

Waiting for a freeze just so their feet get a break.


----------



## Change

My tractor finally came home on Wed. It rained Thursday and Friday. Saturday looked like rain so I procrastinated getting out to work (wasn't keen on slogging through mud) but finally did get out about 2:30. Son and I used the tractor to finish the trenching for the French drain before it got too dark to work more. And Sunday was all day rain... again. Of course, Monday, while I'm stuck in the office, it's a bright sunny day! Here's to hoping the coming weekend is dry.


----------



## New Dawn

*Wow, what a trip back.*

Just wanted to let you know that I made it thru the security. Wow what a trip. It's Ellen from the mountain. I have posted three times. Hopefully, this one will get thru. If it does then I will go into more detail later. Missed all yall, so much.


----------



## Celeste

New Dawn said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I made it thru the security. Wow what a trip. It's Ellen from the mountain. I have posted three times. Hopefully, this one will get thru. If it does then I will go into more detail later. Missed all yall, so much.


Ellen from Alabama?


----------



## New Dawn

*Yes, so good to see you.*

I still have my Peaches and love her so much. I am sorry that I haven't tried to access this site, but it is a major accomplishment. Hope you are doing well. I have thought of you often because of the bird you gave sanction to home I have had some really good experiences with wild animals and really appreciate them more because of your experience. Hope you are doing well. God bless and keep you safe.


----------



## Celeste

I am so glad you are back!!

Ellen, this is a recording that I made of the bird quite a while ago. He says a lot more now.


----------



## SwissMiss

New Dawn said:


> I still have my Peaches and love her so much. I am sorry that I haven't tried to access this site, but it is a major accomplishment. Hope you are doing well. I have thought of you often because of the bird you gave sanction to home I have had some really good experiences with wild animals and really appreciate them more because of your experience. Hope you are doing well. God bless and keep you safe.


Yay! Welcome back! 
Missed you here!


----------



## phantomhorse13

New Dawn said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I made it thru the security. Wow what a trip. It's Ellen from the mountain. I have posted three times. Hopefully, this one will get thru. If it does then I will go into more detail later. Missed all yall, so much.


Welcome back!!!

Can't wait to hear all about what you and Peaches and your other critters have been up to!


----------



## Batt4Christ

Maryland Rider said:


> What happened here?
> Is all conversation lost?




Mature over 40. Ive been accused of worse! LOL


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phantomhorse13

The vet came this morning to start Phin's Lyme treatment. He is not a big fan of being poked, so I wasn't sure how the slow IV injection of oxytetracycline was going to go. I am happy to report that while he was hardly happy about it, he stood like a good boy (and a few cookies didn't hurt either).

I was feeling fairly unmotivated today, so just hopped on George bareback to take the dogs for a walk around Alimar. George was also feeling unmotivated, which was actually a good thing as I was able to do some trot work without bouncing right off. It's amazing how out of shape I am in terms of posting without stirrups. I could only do maybe 1-2 minutes at a stretch before my legs simply refused to work. I think I trotted about 1/3 of the 2+ miles we did.. will be interesting to see if I can walk in the morning. :icon_rolleyes:



















It spit snow off and on all ride, which my face didn't appreciate but didn't phase the dogs in the slightest. The ground is in the process of freezing, so I hope tomorrow will have decent footing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Despite a surprise dusting of snow overnight, I got George out. I had been planning on a nice and easy mosey around, but George was feeling mighty fine - nothing like a cold wind to bring out the crazies! :dance-smiley05:











While the wind never abated, the sun actually came out!! That made things seem so much nicer.











Because George was a bit of a ding dong, he was sweated up when we finished the ride I had intended for today. I had planned to get Sultan out and hack around with the dogs, but figured I would take George out a second time to reinforce that getting home does not mean the work is done. He was quite perplexed when the cooler came off and I hopped on bareback instead of turning him out. 










George was much less enthused leaving the barn for the second time - imagine that. :wink:


----------



## New Dawn

PH13 Looking at those ears, I'll bet George sees all kinds of monsters out there in the woods. LOL. Peaches has been bucking and running all around the barn yard... All kinds of invisible things out there. She has her very own blanket. I am little unsure of when to take it off and when to put it back on. She has really gotten cold this year. She had a slight bout with colic and was shivering really bad. I was worried. So one gave me a general rule of thumb of when to remove and put a blanket back on, but I just wondered what you thought. They said to put it on in the 40 degrees and below and to take it off mid 40s and warmer. What do you think? Oh and hope Phin is doing ok from his bout with Lymes disease. I have tried to post several times and it times me out and I lose my post. That's why I haven't posted since last night. The system is different. I use to be able to write a novel and not lose it. I guess I will just have to be brief.


----------



## phantomhorse13

New Dawn said:


> She has her very own blanket. I am little unsure of when to take it off and when to put it back on. She has really gotten cold this year. She had a slight bout with colic and was shivering really bad. I was worried. So one gave me a general rule of thumb of when to remove and put a blanket back on, but I just wondered what you thought. They said to put it on in the 40 degrees and below and to take it off mid 40s and warmer.


That sounds reasonable for a horse in your climate. I hate seeing a horse shiver! This winter has certainly been a crazy one. I am sure the colic was very scary and hopefully she won't have a repeat of it.


----------



## New Dawn

Celeste That bird won't talk your ear off or anything will it? It's a hoot. Guess sometimes it probably gets wound up and up have to close the door or get ear plugs. It's amazing the vocabulary it has. Can mimic sounds pretty good to. You have had it about 2 years now haven't you? I really got a kick out of listening to the video.:grin:


----------



## New Dawn

PH13 The vet told me to get some mineral oil and add some to her food when the weather was about change. Plus the blanket seems to keep her from stressing when shivering. She really gets jittery when shes really cold. Thanks for backing that advice up. Tomorrow is suppose to start a warming trend and we will be seeing 50s to 60s. I will feel comfortable about taking it off.


----------



## Celeste

New Dawn said:


> Celeste That bird won't talk your ear off or anything will it? It's a hoot. Guess sometimes it probably gets wound up and up have to close the door or get ear plugs. It's amazing the vocabulary it has. Can mimic sounds pretty good to. You have had it about 2 years now haven't you? I really got a kick out of listening to the video.:grin:


I got him around May 8th 2015, so a year and a little over a half. I really need to set up my camera and just leave the room. If you try to get him to talk, he shuts up. One funny thing that really tickles my husband, when he brushes his teeth, the bird imitates the sound. The bird lives in the bathroom because it is cat proof. (Probably not an issue, because he has pecked the cats in the nose a few times and they tend to avoid him.)


----------



## New Dawn

Good a.m.:smile:

Hope everyone is doing good. Couldn't wait to get back on and see what was going on. I am trying to get the site admin to let me get my original name 'ellen hays' back. The system would not let me in unless I started from scratch. I was so flustered during the process, I just chose whatever came to mind. Keep your fingers crossed. A new name just doesn't seem right somehow. Guess I am just a creature of habit.

Getting ready to feed. Hope yall have a great day. 

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Twalker

New Dawn said:


> Good a.m.:smile:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good. Couldn't wait to get back on and see what was going on. I am trying to get the site admin to let me get my original name 'ellen hays' back. The system would not let me in unless I started from scratch. I was so flustered during the process, I just chose whatever came to mind. Keep your fingers crossed. A new name just doesn't seem right somehow. Guess I am just a creature of habit.
> 
> Getting ready to feed. Hope yall have a great day.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> :wave:


 Glad to see you back Ellen! Its been awful quite here.


----------



## New Dawn

Hey yall

Happy Monday p.m.. I know, I am being facetious, no way huh? Well it is almost over. I got my permanent filling placed in my tooth of my 2nd root canal that I have ever had. This guy, my dentist, is good. No swelling or unnecessary pain. Didn't know it could be so good. But whatever.

Came home, finally,after a massive 'to do' list and took Ms. Peaches blanket off. 58 degrees. Tonight will be cold in the lower 40's. It will be replaced. I may just jump on her tomorrow and give some ear shot pics. You are not going to believe what she has done to her mane. What is a mother to do? Just wait, you will see.

I love you all. Such a wonderful bunch. You certainly made me feel welcome. I really appreciate you all. 

God bless and good night.

:wave:


----------



## Change

Hi Ellen, and welcome back! 

Where in Alabama are you?


----------



## New Dawn

Change said:


> Hi Ellen, and welcome back!
> 
> Where in Alabama are you?


I live in Lawrence County and live in the Bankhead Forest. I can ride down to the forest road and access all 3 trail systems. I have a little house that I have been trying to fix up for guests. I can always use more riding buddies. :thumbsup:


----------



## New Dawn

Good a.m. :grin:

After feeding yesterday, I had to blast off to dentist apptmt at 9 a.m.. After that had a full page of 'to do' list. Got most of that done and came back home. What is it about errands that just wears an ole 65 yr old out. I just sat around and chilled out. Of course, I pictured all of my work I will accomplish today;-). We'll see how much of that gets done today. 

Hope everyone is doing good. I am going to try to ride Peaches today. Will make an ear shot so yall can see what she did to her mane. Naturally if there is any advice out there, it is welcomed. She has a beautiful mane when it is in tack, but looks hideous now:-x 

Guess I will close before I get knocked off and lose my post. Yall have a good day.

God bless.

:wave:


----------



## Celeste

Ellen, does Peaches have her main in "dreadlocks"? Mind do that sometimes by putting them through the fence. I start at the bottom and carefully comb it out a little at a time. If something is too tangled, rather than cut the whole chunk off, I take a knife and split the mass of tangle into two pieces. I can usually comb it out and save most of the hair. 

There are others that can give better advice. I am not the best at keeping manes and tails perfect.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*New Dawn* : can't wait to hear about your ride today and see pics!

I have ridden twice in the past 2 days. The whole story is in my journal.

Yesterday, I got George out for a bit bareback.











Today, I rode Sultan and ponied George. 



















Once we got back, George was dry and cool, so I put him back out. Sultan needed some cooling time, so I hopped on him bareback and took the dogs for a walk around Alimar. The sun peeked out briefly between snow showers, which was fun.










Tomorrow I head back to Florida, so will be in temperature shock for sure!


----------



## Change

@New Dawn -  Ellen - that puts you just south of Decatur... only about an hour's drive from here. Now... if I can just get Tango going well under saddle, I might just show up on your doorstep for a ride through the Forest trails!


----------



## Celeste

We are having unseasonably nice weather. I took these pictures in our yard today.


----------



## Eole

@New Dawn Ellen, welcome back!!! You won't believe, but I was thinking of you a few days ago. I'm getting myself educated on keeping chicken and I missed you and @AnitaAnne too to share chicken wisdom. :grin:
Glad you are happy with Peaches. 

@phantomhorse13 Glad but envious of your saddle time. Have fun in Florida.

@Celeste I listened to your bird again: hilarious! A "Sweet Bird" indeed. 


Haven't been posting much since life feels like GroundHog Day: same and same again. Involving snow shoveling and fighting to pick up frozen nuggets in the paddock. Running between work and home. Keeping the fire going in the stove.
Happiness is made of little things: Buttercup follows me around as I pull the sleigh from pile to pile. She waits for rubs: she LOVES the attention. I can pet and rub and hug and fuss all over her and she asks for more. Never seen a horse so affectionate.:loveshower: My others will tolerate it, but aren't begging for it. If she were a dog, she'd be a labrador. And Alizé, more of a terrier.


On less happy news, my mom is in the hospital and they found she has lung cancer. 81yo and a heavy smoker, so it's not a total surprise, but sad nonetheless. I drove to Montréal twice this week. I'll be likely doing that trip often in the coming months.


Can't ride because of deep snow in the forest and ice on all roads, but I enjoy backcountry skiing when I can.


----------



## Blue

*Eole*, so sorry for you and your mother. It's hard. Big hug


----------



## carshon

@Eole sorry to hear about your Mom.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Eole, very sorry to hear about your mom!


----------



## Blue

I thought I was no longer getting my notifications, but I see no one has been posting. Hope all is well. This has been a seriously crazy winter.

*Eole*, how is your mother doing?


----------



## Celeste

Hello everyone. I guess I have just been waiting on notifications to post.


----------



## farmpony84

Maybe it's because we are all SO old that we forgot to post?

I pop in and read but I haven't joined in the conversation in a while. Baseball has all but taken over my life. I did finally ride Riley today for a few minutes and I lunged baby horse... 

Now I'm binge watching Jericho... I forgot what a little hottie Skeet Ulrich was...


----------



## Eole

@Blue thanks for asking. They let her out of the hospital after 3 weeks; it took for ever. She read over a dozen novels...
She's feeling fine enough. Follow up visit is this Wednesday: I struggled to get someone to cover my work shift, but I'll be able to be there when they tell her the results.

@farmpony84 baseball in February? The only balls we throw here are snowballs. :grin:


Not much happening in horse life. They are getting fat and enjoying the winter recess. I hired a guy with a huge tractor/industrial snowblower to blow my riding arena. My mounting steps were in the middle hidden under 4ft of snow, DH forgot about it. :icon_rolleyes::eek_color: Didn't find pieces anywhere, it's pulverized into thin air. Then we received another 2ft of snow this last week,. Hope to take fat pony mare in there this week; it will be a good work out in snow.
I took Leyla my belgian skijoering yesterday: we both love it. She pulls so much, I have to tell her to slow down. Lots of hills, don't want to overdo it for her sake.


----------



## farmpony84

I like the snow from the pictures but keep it away from me! Baseball never actually quits here. We take November and December off but they start right back up again come January. It's just slower. Right now we are only doing 4 days a week. Batting, pitching lessons and then 2 practices a week. They just go inside the warehouses when the weather is bad....

Really cuts into my horsey time...


----------



## Blue

Skijoring sounds like fun!

I loved Jericho! Was really disappointed that they didn't continue it.


----------



## Celeste

I think that my dog would love the skijoring. At 65 degrees, this is as close as we get.


----------



## Change

@Celeste - if those dirt roads are around your place, I'm super jealous of the great riding area you have! I loved how your dog would turn around to check on you to make sure you were still following! Herding from the lead! And your co-pilot is adorable!

And the reason I haven't posted is that I just haven't had anything much to say. ;-)


----------



## Celeste

@Change The endless miles of dirt roads are the main reason I have never bought a trailer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good Morning Everyone! It has been forever since I have posted on here…time just keeps getting away from me. Plus it is hard to find this thread. I really miss the old Forum format. I can’t get on at all on my phone, I can view it but not able to post. Since we have been beyond busy at work lately, I haven’t had time to pee much less look at HF at work. 

The hospital has been completely full for the last month. Scheduled surgery patients have been held in recovery for hours waiting on rooms. Totally insane. I was putting in some extra days, but had to give it a rest today.

My horses have settled in at the new place very well, but of course the barn drama continues…the newest is that the cheapskate border that won’t buy hay sole my tack locker! She started putting her things in and one day I come and there is a lock on my tack locker! The BO and I were both completely shocked…who ever heard of someone stealing a tack locker??? So I got a new one, which although smaller is actually nicer and closer to the barn aisle, so it is a win for me, lol. Oh yeah, I put a big LOCK on it too. Jeez. 

My chickens are laying plenty of eggs to keep me and two co-workers in eggs! GOOD BIRDS, lol 

In other news, I am going to look at another horse today! Horses are like potato chips…ya can’t have just one  

I have really missed y’all and will be posting again soon. I need to work through reading what has been happening with everyone first, then will try to respond to everyone.


----------



## carshon

AA I don't understand why you did not cut the lock and take your locker back? Especially if the BO noticed it too! Never heard of such a thing!


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> AA I don't understand why you did not cut the lock and take your locker back? Especially if the BO noticed it too! Never heard of such a thing!


This was my first instinct too; just cut the lock off and dump her stuff out :twisted:

But it is not my property, so calmed myself down and took the issue to the BO. She didn't know what to think, and suggested we "draw straws". She couldn't understand why the "fight" over a locker when there are empty ones available. 

At issue is only some of the lockers will fit bigger saddles. My Barefoot is long with a high cantle, so it only fits in a few of the lockers. She has a western Abetta and so was limited where she could place her saddle too. Also my locker was the only double unit and could hold up to 4 saddles. Because I have three horses boarded, I naturally took that bigger locker. 

A major difference though is I RIDE my horses, and she is too scared to walk around her horses' rear ends! (She has two there now). She has only sat on her horses twice that I know of and was terrified the whole time (she sat on the horse for about 5 minutes). Why does she need to keep her saddle at the barn if she never rides anyway??? 

Also, it was MY LOCKER and the BO agreed that I should have it, but she didn't want to appear to be taking sides. So I found another locker that had just been used to store fans and told her I would give up the locker in the interest of harmony. But we did have a strong discussion with the cheapskate to find out WHY the heck she stole my locker BEFORE I volunteered to use a different one. 

Cheapskate claims I _bullied her _by asking her when we could meet at the barn to turn out her new horse with mine. I never knew that asking a person to pick a time to meet up was _bullying_ :confused_color: The cheapskate princess made me wait for hours on her call that she was at the barn that day :bowwdown:

Since she has been there she has repeatedly asked me for stuff too. I've given her brushes, a tack tote, buckets, hay nets, etc. Then she writes her name all over everything...The tack tote has her horse's name written on it at least 6 times...

Cheapskate obviously has some issues...

BTW this person has grown kids...she is not an eight year old!


----------



## Blue

Oiye Vey!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Good Morning Everyone! It has been forever since I have posted on here…time just keeps getting away from me. Plus it is hard to find this thread. I really miss the old Forum format. I can’t get on at all on my phone, I can view it but not able to post. Since we have been beyond busy at work lately, I haven’t had time to pee much less look at HF at work.
> 
> The hospital has been completely full for the last month. Scheduled surgery patients have been held in recovery for hours waiting on rooms. Totally insane. I was putting in some extra days, but had to give it a rest today.
> 
> My horses have settled in at the new place very well, but of course the barn drama continues…the newest is that the cheapskate border that won’t buy hay sole my tack locker! She started putting her things in and one day I come and there is a lock on my tack locker! The BO and I were both completely shocked…who ever heard of someone stealing a tack locker??? So I got a new one, which although smaller is actually nicer and closer to the barn aisle, so it is a win for me, lol. Oh yeah, I put a big LOCK on it too. Jeez.
> 
> My chickens are laying plenty of eggs to keep me and two co-workers in eggs! GOOD BIRDS, lol
> 
> In other news, I am going to look at another horse today! Horses are like potato chips…ya can’t have just one 
> 
> I have really missed y’all and will be posting again soon. I need to work through reading what has been happening with everyone first, then will try to respond to everyone.



Hi AA. Glad to see you posting. It sure is dead in here lately. Sorry you have having such issues with the cheapskate. There is always that one boarder that is a pain.


----------



## phantomhorse13

*AA*: I cannot believe the audacity of that boarder. I think it's awful the BO tolerates it. you are a saint.


It's been a whirlwind the past week for me. I got lots of saddle time, including two competitions. The whole story is in my journal. I am now home and the warm weather followed me! One more day of bliss before reality comes back.






























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































I hope to get a ride in before the storms come tomorrow.. we shall see!


----------



## Change

Took the horses to the vet on Friday. Tango passed his health check with flying colors and Cally had a minor surgery to remove that lump of scar tissue on her right leg. She's on the bench for two weeks as she recovers, so I have no excuses now to avoid working Tango. 

Today he gets saddled, and if he seems to have remembered his lessons, I might actually ride him again. If I do, it'll be ride #5. Hopefully, we won't see a repeat of ride #4's rodeo antics. I'm just not in the mood to prove I can still ride a saddle bronc!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Ellen is back on HF!!! Welcome back :loveshower:

Phantom fabulous rides! I do so love reading about your adventures and watching the videos. Sorry to hear Phin has Lymes; hope he recovers quickly. 

Our weather has been crazy here too, rotating spring and winter sometimes in one day...spring weather seems to be winning though, lol.

Change I missed reading about your bronc ride on Tango, hope there is no repeat though. 

I finally got a trail ride in yesterday with a friend. Rode one of her two Morgan geldings. Unfortunately my saddle was to big for him, so had to double pad him and tie the billets together with string! 

The saddle stayed mostly upright, except when the poor boy tried to shake off the sweat; I thought I was going to slide right off his back end hahahaha

Anyway, he is a cute horse, but not quite what I am looking for. 

Going to go look at another horse Wednesday, weather permitting. He is at a dealer's place though she claims she's not really a dealer. (has three horses for sale so...) 

Gotta go to work!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got both boys out on Saturday and again today. The whole story is in my journal.



















We got super lucky on Saturday, as horrible storms came through in the afternoon - one of which spawned an F2 tornado that touched down about 20 miles north of here. :eek_color:











Today's weather was much less exciting, thank goodness.



















Tomorrow, I head back to Florida. Fingers crossed the flight is uneventful.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have a safe trip Phantom! Hope you have some fabulous rides!


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - the bronc ride was back in November. It was Tango's 4th time being ridden, and I made the mistake of not putting Cally in the other pen. We rode past her, she gave him her 'mare glare' and he went to bucking! He did about 6-8 really good nose-between-the-legs-I'm-looking-at-his-front-feet-between-his-ears jumps, then stopped. And was calm, quiet, and so I asked him to walk off and he did. Until we passed Cally again - and did it again! After that, I had my Son put Cally up, and the rest of our ride - another 20 minutes or so - was uneventful. 

So - Sunday was my birthday and I decided that fixing the fence could wait while I got in a ride on Tango. Since it had been so long since our last ride, I saddled him up and lunged him for a bit. No buck. I stepped into the stirrup and leaned over his back a few times. No reaction. I had my Son come out just in case he had to call 911, then put my butt in the saddle, and he was fine. He can't walk a straight line yet, but that's okay. He was turning to leg pressure and stopping when asked. But he wouldn't go faster than a walk. So I had Son pick up the longe whip and move to the center of the field and point. Tango immediately stepped up the pace and it was pretty funny. He'd do a few steps at the running walk, then drop into a trot, then back to a running walk and something in between that I have no name for! And a few times, he'd lift his front end like he was ready to canter, but I checked him back to his confused gaits just to keep it a good session. I rode for about 30 minutes and called it a good day!
@phantomhorse13 - have fun in Florida!


----------



## Celeste

@Change When I had my TWH, I called that gait between a trot and a running walk the "broken washing machine" gait.


----------



## Change

Celeste said:


> @Change When I had my TWH, I called that gait between a trot and a running walk the "broken washing machine" gait.


Yep - that pretty much describes it! Of course, we were working in an oblong area and I know gaited horses have a hard time sustaining a running walk in a tight turn, so I'm not too concerned yet. I'm hoping to get him out of the yard on the next ride (this weekend?). Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change sounds like a very successful ride!! Good to hear your son operated the lunge whip instead of dialing 911...or calling the nearest rodeo :cowboy:

@Celeste I loved the "sweet bird" video; I still find it amazing that you were able to see and save that one. Everyone needs a bird to sing to them in the bathroom :grin:

@greentree I have a confession to make...I don't believe I have the endurance to ride a 25 mile ride anymore :icon_frown: Must be the lack of practice. I have ridden three trotting horses in the last two weeks and I quite believe I have forgotten how to ride one. Don't bring me a horse to ride in the Yellowhammer...


----------



## Change

I know a while back there was some talk of some non-competitors planning on going to Yellowhammer as @phantomhorse13 slaves and general volunteers - is that still the case? And are any of those non-competitors planning to bring their horses for trail riding pleasure? I'm trying to decide whether to bring my two with me. Who else is thinking about, or actually planning to go?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> I know a while back there was some talk of some non-competitors planning on going to Yellowhammer as @phantomhorse13 slaves and general volunteers - is that still the case? And are any of those non-competitors planning to bring their horses for trail riding pleasure? I'm trying to decide whether to bring my two with me. Who else is thinking about, or actually planning to go?


I plan to go just to visit. Willing to slave for anyone needing a slave, lol. I am still hoping @greentree comes! I'm just not sure I can ride a trotting horse for 25 miles, but I'm willing to try! 
@greentree bring me a horse :cowboy:

Not sure if you can do general trail riding at the same time as the competition. Maybe someone with more experience knows more?


----------



## SwissMiss

I am still thinking (and trying) to go as well - just need some additional planning... 
Will def not bring Raya, as she is going to boot camp tomorrow! (where is the freak-out emoticon?)


----------



## Eole

YellowHammer is right when I go back to work from a week off. I have enough credit points to fly anywhere in N. America, so I would have LOVED to go.
I'm off next Friday with no plans and I am desperately dreaming of a riding vacation anywhere warmer than this (think -30C or -22F).
Suggestion anyone?


----------



## Celeste

Eole said:


> YellowHammer is right when I go back to work from a week off. I have enough credit points to fly anywhere in N. America, so I would have LOVED to go.
> I'm off next Friday with no plans and I am desperately dreaming of a riding vacation anywhere warmer than this (think -30C or -22F).
> Suggestion anyone?


I wish I were off next weekend. I would invite you.


----------



## Blue

Arizona! 74* Sadly I work Fridays and I'm off to the Nascar race in Las Vegas on Saturday. yay ((sigh))


----------



## carshon

Got to ride yesterday! It is so nice to have a place to ride when all others parks are closed and the farmers around me are not welcoming to horses in their fields.

I have some definite work to do with Tillie. 

1. She refuses to stand at a mounting block. this has been an issue since I purchased her in late Aug. I cannot mount her from the ground (4 knee surgeries) so she needs to be able to stand next to a stump, bump or rock so I can mount if on the trail. She gets overly anxious

2. Once mounted I can get her to stand still but as soon as you ask her to walk forward - you are walking at warp speed. She is tight and anxious - I have been doing circles after mounting and it seems to help - and she is blowing and head coming down after 1/2 mile or so - but by then I have left my trail partners in the dust.

I don't know much about her past. Just that the people I had purchased her from bought her at auction and may not have ridden her much in the 4 yrs they owned her.

But we had a great ride - 5 miles in 1 hour and 6 min


----------



## SwissMiss

@Eole, you are more than welcome in MS! While I can't offer you a horse to ride, we have temps around 20*C, sunshine and lots of mosquitoes, lol...


btw, I will be in your area in June. Better practice my French again beforehand


----------



## Eole

@Blue @Celeste @SwissMiss you are all killing me with your lovely warm weather. :twisted: 
I love winter, but now my world is covered in ice, so bad conditions for winter sports (unless I skate?)
No riding of course.


I'm looking into an endurance riding ranch in California. Crazy idea, don't think I can't get organized this much last-minute, but one can dream. I'll probably stay stuck here, mucking frozen nuggets, doing taxes, cleaning (much needed I admit) and maybe take a dressage lesson or two in an indoor arena somewhere.


----------



## SwissMiss

Eole said:


> @*Blue* @*Celeste* @*SwissMiss* you are all killing me with your lovely warm weather. :twisted:


 And we will be envious of you once summer rolls around and we are melting in over 35*C and 80% humidity :smile: At least I know I will be, lol.


You can do it! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Blue

Yes, summer riding here consists of 4:00am to about 9:00 am.


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - if you come and someone answers the question regarding regular trail riding, I can put you up on Cally while I ride Tango. I'm hoping regular riding is allowed, as I'd love to get Tango some exposure to other horses, lots of activity, etc. And if @greentree comes with a spare horse for @AnitaAnne, we can all ride together (unless, of course, they do a LD! 

And @Eole - I'm off Friday. 66F and cloudy. Saturday 62F and cloudy. Sunday 59F and Mostly Sunny. We have very weird weather in Alabama! I'd love an excuse NOT to spend my weekend mucking the yard! Let's go riding!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Change* , @*SwissMiss* , @*AnitaAnne* , @*greentree* : I hope you get the answers about outside horses at Yellowhammer and can have a blast riding there. I have heard such nice things about the trails there. And you will have plenty of time, as unfortunately I will not be attending it after all. I am so bummed to miss the chance to meet all of you!! :frown_color:


I was back to Florida for the FITS ride. The whole saga is in my journal. 





























Once I returned home, I got Phin and George out earlier in the week (those stories are also in my journal):




















Hoping for more saddle time this week, but the weather is not being very cooperative..


----------



## Blue

Hey, look what I got! Need name variations. He was called Whiskey, but I don't think it fits him at all. And since I don't like really changing their names I would like to think of something that would go with "Whiskey" that I could call him. 13 yr old TWH. 15.2h. Good foundation in his training. He's extremely soft in the face. In general a really nice boy, but he's had like 3 different owners in the past year so he really needs a little time to just Zen. He's a mess because the weather here has been so crappy. Snow melting and now is all mud. I'll get him cleaned up and get his feet done.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> Hey, look what I got!


FANTASTIC!!

Will have to do some pondering on the name. Super excited to hear about your adventures.


----------



## carshon

@Blue he is a really nice looking horse. Whiskey to ****** to Wyatt at least it would sound familiar to him (if he knows his name)


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 I loved reading your journal and especially watching the videos. Hope you are recovered from the mishap. I am disappointed you wont be able to come to the YellowHammer :-( 
@Eole the endurance ranch idea sounds fabulous! I hope you are able to go!! Would be super fun to do something like that. 

BTW, baby chicks are in our local feed stores now...might be in your area too :grin: 
@Blue your new horse is a cutie! I like the name Wyatt too, and its close to Whiskey. Chivas has Whiskey in his registered name, that's why I named him Chivas :lol:
@Change & @SwissMiss I am really looking forward to meeting you both and hope we can all go on this ride! I do want to ride in the LD if @greentree can bring me a mount, (_hint, hint_) but would love to go for a group ride too! I took off that Wed thru Sun because one of my daughters was planning to get married, but for financial reasons had to move the date back. 

So I am unexpectedly free and looking to do something fun


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got some saddle time yesterday and today, despite momma nature. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin:










Sultan:










George:









The weather only gets worse this weekend, as the real feel isn't even supposed to be in positive digits!!


----------



## SwissMiss

SNOW?????? mg:mg:mg:mg:

My roses are blooming!


----------



## Change

The pear trees here have already gone through their white, spring bloom and are turning green. My cherry is starting to pop it's tiny pink flower/leaves. Grass is growing. 

It could snow on Tuesday. Go figure.


----------



## SwissMiss

Visited my pony in boot camp today... She is looking good and has made quite some progress in only 1 week! I was told that the trainer is great and I liked what I saw when I visited him before, but seeing what can be done with Raya is a nice confirmation.
She is learning to relax being in a covered arena and also being ridden there - still snorting, but the way she is standing and looking, it's mostly bluff, lol. In addition she makes friends with donkeys, cattle, ropes swinging over her head, pool noodles, swings... I will need to step up my game at home to keep her entertained!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Visited my pony in boot camp today... She is looking good and has made quite some progress in only 1 week! I was told that the trainer is great and I liked what I saw when I visited him before, but seeing what can be done with Raya is a nice confirmation.
> She is learning to relax being in a covered arena and also being ridden there - still snorting, but the way she is standing and looking, it's mostly bluff, lol. In addition she makes friends with donkeys, cattle, ropes swinging over her head, pool noodles, swings... I will need to step up my game at home to keep her entertained!


Fabulous news!! I hope you have a chance to work with her under the trainer's guidance too before she leaves so you can continue the work with her. 

Winter has returned to the south :frown_color: the temperature keeps dropping and Wednesday night the low will be 24F 

I know why this is happening too...because I am taking time off this week :-x

I had a daughter getting married, my son's birthday is this week, the YellowHammer is this week, and I was going to have a yard sale. 

The wedding was delayed until June, and I don't know about the yard sale. I refuse to sit outside for hours in 30 degree weather *sigh*


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, he actually prefers when the owners come to visit to see how he is working with their horse as well as some "lesson" to find the buttons he installed... So yeah, Raya and I will work some at his place. And he gives lessons as well if needed...

What is up with winter??? I don't want it back! 
Hope you still enjoy your time off! At least the weather should be decent, albeit cold...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yes, snow - and more on the way tonight and tomorrow. Latest forecast is for 18-24 inches. :eek_color: I just want to hide in the closet and cry. I, too, had some plants starting to poke up, and I can only hope the snow has insulated them from all this cold. But not holding my breath.

Those going to Yellowhammer, have a fantastic time! Lani should be there and she will be hard to miss with Jefferson (who I would think would be the only horse van there). She flies to Florida tonight, so fingers crossed the weather doesn't mess up her plans.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, I went over to a friend's and got to ride her Peruvian Paso, Hombre. First time on that type of gaited horse for me!




























Riding a gaited horse was certainly different from my arabs. Hombre was very comfortable, but I didn't know what to do with myself not having to post! :wink:



And then today, this happened:










*TWO FEET* of snow!!! :eek_color: :sad:  :dance-smiley05: 















This is the driveway mid-afternoon, after having been plowed twice:

































Winds are now raging and supposed to be that way for days.. who wanted to ride anyway?!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Holy Moly that is a LOT of snow! Poor Mia was really struggling to get through it. 

How does wildlife survive in that type of weather???
@phantomhorse13 it is much warmer here...maybe you should have come to the YH :runpony:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> it is much warmer here...maybe you should have come to the YH


I am so bummed to miss it!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, looks like you have the Peruvian grin, lol. Trust me, you get used to not post anymore...

But wow, that is quite some snow!!!


----------



## Eole

We got over 15" and it's still snowing, although slowing down. I'm north of Montréal. Just South of Montréal, they received up to 30". 300+ cars got stuck all night on the highway, just 40 miles South of me, huge snowdrift blocked the way and snowplows couldn't get to it. They are still being towed this morning. I had dressage lessons planned 2 hours drive from here and very glad I cancelled.

@phantomhorse13 Poor Mia, that's quite a work out for her. Hombre is really cute. Never rode a gaited horse, no clue what it feels like. How is Phin doing after his treatment?

@AnitaAnne Sorry the weather is not cooperating with your plans. Not fun to sit a yard sale in the cold, and I suspect the cold will keep many buyers at home. Can you postpone it?

@SwissMiss How long is Raya staying at bootcamp? Even better if you can ride her with the trainer, I'm sure you'll both learn plenty. 


Well, if Buttercup doesn't enjoy her endurance career, I think she'd make an amazing therapy horse. I've had a few non-horsey visitors recently. She picks the most disturbed (in a sense of being unstable or having a rough time) every time and totally put them under her spell. Being grey, little and laid-back, she's not intimidating like the others. We had to pry away DH's step-son from her, I think he would have slept in her stall. She's an unusual horse.


----------



## Blue

Eole, I've had a horse like that. Amazing to watch them connect with a troubled soul and heal it.

I'm so sorry for all of you back east! Please be safe.

Well I had to send that beautiful paint TW back. He was here for 3 days and got crazier and stupider each day. We think because he'd been stabled alone for so long and then he met my other two he just went overboard. I could have worked him through it, but I really don't want to. I paid good money and by golly I want to go for a ride! So, still looking.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Eole: glad you missed the really heavy part of the storm. I am sure your area is used to these kinds of snowfalls, so probably not that big a deal for you. How awful for the people stranded on the roads though - hope everyone got home safely. Phin seems to be doing well, though I wish the weather would be more amicable to being able to ride him now that he is done with treatment! He is the opposite of Buttercup - he wants no parts of strangers.

Blue: sorry to hear the Paint didn't work out, but don't blame you for sending it back versus trying to work through the issues. i know you weren't looking to buy a project!


I spent the day shoveling again and my body is now paying the price. my shoulders and back and every single muscle in my side and ribcage is revolting. if only the winds would stop, then things wouldn't keep blowing closed..


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, don't overdo it with shoveling! Just do the bare minimum. But I have to admit, it looks mighty pretty. 
Glad to hear that Phin is doing well
@Blue, sorry to hear the paint didn't work out. I fully understand that you just want to go riding, without having to work with them first. 
@Eole, good thing you cancelled your lesson! Hopefully people that got stuck had some blankets in their car. We still have ours in there - a habit that we started while living in MA...
Raya is supposed to stay for at least 30 days and we will reevaluate from there. This also includes a close look at my wallet, lol. The guy is not cheap, but I rather pay a little more than having a messed up horse! And I will learn plenty from him too! My English background made neckreining always a little awkward, but he has a great way of explaining it, so I may even finally get it, lol. And after the initial training I can either haul to him (about 90 miles) or one of his trainers (who is very good too) can come to our barn... 
@AnitaAnne, did you still have your yard sale? 
Have fun at the Yellowhammer! Really wanted to come out, but would have only managed for 1 day, and a 5+hr drive per way is just not feasible for me in one day...


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Always better to pay for the best you can with instructors or trainers. A bad one can really mess up a horse. How is Raya liking her new life? If I remember correctly, she had a lot of nervousness about new things. Driving 5 hours each way in one day is a lot. We will have to plan a get together one of these days for a HF meet-n-greet. Maybe at a dude ranch??

If I get everything outside today, will have the yard sale Friday & Saturday. Not sure if it will happen. Something is wrong with my truck and I don't know what it is. Just took it in to be serviced Tuesday, then drove to Memphis and back yesterday. It just isn't right. 

Started jerking a lot pulling the trailer (empty!), and was really hard to push the pedal, if that makes sense. I wonder if the transmission is going in it. Would hate to have that happen with a horse in the back! 
@Eole good thing indeed you cancelled the lesson! That would not have been good to be stuck in the snow with a horse...or could she have carried you out of the mess? Buttercup the rescue horse! 

How sweet that she is extra kind to those with troubles. Must have a strong mothering urge. Buttercup is a great ambassador to get kids (and adults) hooked on horses! 
@phantomhorse13 Just took another look at Hombre, he is such a cutie, and noticed your tack. Is he an endurance horse? Was wondering what kind of saddle that was too. 
@Blue sorry the horse didn't work out, good you were able to return him. I've been looking for another horse too, not gaited, and it seems like there is nothing out there with a good brain. Don't know if they are being bred that way or messed up by poor training.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Just took another look at Hombre, he is such a cutie, and noticed your tack. Is he an endurance horse? Was wondering what kind of saddle that was too.


His owner does CTR and some LDs.. I have not been able to cajole her into doing longer distances yet, but I am working on it! I will have to ask her what kind of saddle it is. I can tell you it was certainly comfy.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*SwissMiss* Always better to pay for the best you can with instructors or trainers. A bad one can really mess up a horse. How is Raya liking her new life? If I remember correctly, she had a lot of nervousness about new things.


She is ok, but she would prefer being out in pasture than in a stall :grin: But according to the trainer she is getting easier to catch in the pen (some days, lol). Initially she was apparently even a pain to get in the stall. Not really surprising, given her wariness with strangers... And according to him she is getting more quiet riding in the arena - score! 

I had several ppl telling me that he is _the_ trainer to send a horse... And the way Raya behaves around him I think he was a good choice. First I was a bit worried, as she is so sensitive to harsh treatment, because, let's face it, he is a real cowboy:grin: But he only pushes her as far she can handle without getting unglued... 



AnitaAnne said:


> Driving 5 hours each way in one day is a lot. We will have to plan a get together one of these days for a HF meet-n-greet. Maybe at a dude ranch??


If I could finagle a whole weekend - it would be a different story. But for just one day? Just too much!
Meet-and-greet sounds awesome!



AnitaAnne said:


> If I get everything outside today, will have the yard sale Friday & Saturday. Not sure if it will happen. Something is wrong with my truck and I don't know what it is. Just took it in to be serviced Tuesday, then drove to Memphis and back yesterday. It just isn't right.
> 
> Started jerking a lot pulling the trailer (empty!), and was really hard to push the pedal, if that makes sense. I wonder if the transmission is going in it. Would hate to have that happen with a horse in the back!


Sounds awful! Hope you/they figure out soon what is going on.



AnitaAnne said:


> @*phantomhorse13* Just took another look at Hombre, he is such a cutie, and noticed your tack. Is he an endurance horse? Was wondering what kind of saddle that was too!


I also thought that he is extremely cute - but I fully admit I have a breed bias. I fell in love with Peruvians the first time I saw one 30 years ago 
And yes, I liked the saddle (not to speak of the bridle either!) as well... Eventually I want to saddle shop as well... As much as I like my Peruvian saddle, it's simply a pain to tack up! Soooo many pieces! But decided training comes first, and then a truck (yikes!) and then I can start looking at saddles - will give me plenty of time to figure out what I want. Maybe I should visit the Tack Shop "chez AnitaAnne":grin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss oh please do visit my little tack (bed) room! I need to do a virtual tour for you, lol. 

First to clean...yikes 

Heading out to ride! :wave:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @SwissMiss oh please do visit my little tack (bed) room! I need to do a virtual tour for you, lol.
> 
> First to clean...yikes
> 
> Heading out to ride! :wave:


I would love to! And trust me, no cleaning necessary! Remember, I have 2 little kids :twisted:


----------



## Celeste

I think that there should be an understanding with all horse people that when you have visitors, you are not going to have a perfectly clean house. 

DH tells a story about his grandfather. One of the neighbors came over to his house and started criticizing the grandfather about the unraked leaves in the yard. He walked over to the shed, got out a rake, and handed it to the neighbor.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I think that there should be an understanding with all horse people that when you have visitors, you are not going to have a perfectly clean house.
> 
> DH tells a story about his grandfather. One of the neighbors came over to his house and started criticizing the grandfather about the unraked leaves in the yard. He walked over to the shed, got out a rake, and handed it to the neighbor.


:rofl: I don't even own a rake...
@Celeste your thread *I hate Housework* is hilarious! thanks for starting it I have enjoyed the laughs!


----------



## Change

I'm another in the Terrible Housekeeper Club! My horses' field gets all the manure scooped and hauled every week, without fail... and my vacuum has dust on it! LOL!

@AnitaAnne - you must be somewhere in my neighborhood! How far are you from Huntsville? Ick on the truck troubles! My F150 can handle a 16' stock bp with one horse, but it really loses power on hills. The F250 does okay with the gn and two horses, but again, just doesn't have the horsepower for hills with that weight. I find myself suffering severe truck-envy every time I see a 1-ton dually on the road! That's my next major purchase! Don't know when or how... but I'm getting one!

I took vacation today and Monday thinking we'd all be headed to YH until *Phantom *lost her ride. I'm still taking the days off, but I'll just be messing around at home. At least I should be able to get some saddle time in! The weather looks to be pretty nice (sunny and high 50s to low 70s)!

Oh! And I'm all in for an HF gather!! (added)


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change Huntsville is about a 2.5 hrs. drive from me. I am situated sort of between Birmingham and Atlanta. You and Ellen are the closest to me. She is about 2 hrs. away from me.


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> @Change Huntsville is about a 2.5 hrs. drive from me. I am situated sort of between Birmingham and Atlanta. You and Ellen are the closest to me. She is about 2 hrs. away from me.


mred may be closer - I believe he's south-west of B'ham.

Maybe we could plan a YH on a non-event weekend? Or perhaps something in the Guntersville lake area? If I recall correctly, Celeste is in GA and Sarahfromsc is now in the Chattanooga area. We'll just have to figure out a way to pry SwissMiss away from the kiddos for a weekend!

Heck - we could make it a family affaire - SwissMiss - bring the kids! I'll bring my son and his 4-wheeler (not a horse rider). And any other spouse, SO, kids... that'd be fun, too!


----------



## AnitaAnne

So yesterday I was feeling ok even if I was bummed about the truck/trailer situation and was eager to go ride Chivas. 

I get out there and am thrilled to find the cheapskate couple is not there :biggrin: I put my horses in their stalls and give them a little snack because there is a rider in the arena already and one heading up there. It gets a little crowded with three so thought I would just wait a bit. Rider one is very serious Dressage, so hard to ride with her and someone else. 

So I walk up to the arena to see how the footing looks and I get yelled at by rider one. Apparently the gelding that cheapskate owns had a fit being left alone and charged up towards the arena spooking #1's horse and rider nearly came off. 

_So this is my fault how? _

Needless to say I didn't feel like hanging around and just took care of my horses and left :evil:

Took the truck back to the shop yesterday and they couldn't really help. Said could run a lengthy diagnostic check on it, but said it may not help, just cost a lot of $$. I should have asked how much...but was too upset. 

I suspect they are just thinking old truck with lots of mileage, nothing can be done. 

My truck is rated to pull 6050 pounds, and I have always stayed under that. My old trailer weights 1600 lbs. plus two horses and tack/hay/stuff still keeps it around 4000lbs. Should not have a problem with that

So I buy a bigger trailer (same brand - Brenderup) which weights between 2100-2500 lbs. That is only adding another 1000lbs max so shouldn't have been a problem! Plus these Brenderups are designed to be pulled by smaller vehicles and are engineered to be towed easily. Only issue come with large hills, then you can feel the load. 

Lately, I have been feeling the trailer back there. It feels heavy and it shouldn't. When the truck was new and for many years I hardly knew the trailer was behind me even with horses in it! I tended to drive like I wasn't towing anything and had to remind myself to take it easy! 

So I am stumped. The service guy said something about has the radiator ever been flushed and I said I didn't know, look it up. I've had all that work done in the dealership I bought it at. So turns out they only have records to 2011, and no radiator flush showed up. 

Then he says if the radiator has never been flushed, it would really mess it up to do it now. Shiitake. 

I'm going to post this is a new thread and try to get some input by someone with truck knowledge, but does anyone know if a radiator could cause these problems? I was thinking transmission, but just don't know. 

Bottom line, can I expect a truck to continue to pull as long as it is maintained properly? Or am I being unrealistic? I can't afford a new truck :frown_color:


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne You could probably get some free diagnostics run at an auto parts store.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne You could probably get some free diagnostics run at an auto parts store.


I might just try that! 

BTW, I am now the owner of two Brenderups...one will need to be sold, but don't know which one yet :confused_color:

Anyone in the market for a trailer???


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> mred may be closer - I believe he's south-west of B'ham.
> 
> Maybe we could plan a YH on a non-event weekend? Or perhaps something in the Guntersville lake area? If I recall correctly, Celeste is in GA and Sarahfromsc is now in the Chattanooga area. We'll just have to figure out a way to pry SwissMiss away from the kiddos for a weekend!
> 
> Heck - we could make it a family affaire - SwissMiss - bring the kids! I'll bring my son and his 4-wheeler (not a horse rider). And any other spouse, SO, kids... that'd be fun, too!



Family affaire sounds awesome! I am just a little behind (age wise) with the kiddos - making it a bit more difficult to leave for a weekend :-? Especially with no family around :grin:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I might just try that!
> 
> BTW, I am now the owner of two Brenderups...one will need to be sold, but don't know which one yet :confused_color:
> 
> Anyone in the market for a trailer???



If you would have asked me before Christmas I would have been jumping up and down yelling "me, me, me!"
But I actually like my Christmas present a lot :grin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> mred may be closer - I believe he's south-west of B'ham.
> 
> Maybe we could plan a YH on a non-event weekend? Or perhaps something in the Guntersville lake area? If I recall correctly, Celeste is in GA and Sarahfromsc is now in the Chattanooga area. We'll just have to figure out a way to pry SwissMiss away from the kiddos for a weekend!
> 
> Heck - we could make it a family affaire - SwissMiss - bring the kids! I'll bring my son and his 4-wheeler (not a horse rider). And any other spouse, SO, kids... that'd be fun, too!


Sounds fabulous! Greentree is just over the boarder in Kentucky so might come too! 

If we meet at a dude ranch somewhere, there might be sitters available for the kiddos, lol. 

I've ridden with Roadyy several times and AlabamaBelle a few times, but other than that have not seemed to be able to coordinate schedules good with anyone else. 

Now I am childless and down to one little dog it would be easier for me to go overnight somewhere. Have a neighbor that will take care of the chickens in exchange for eggs :grin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - for anyone trying to pm me, I have cleared out my pm box and can again take messages...

However, I will be heading out in just a bit, have to meet someone but first wanted to check out how the YH is going.


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> I might just try that!
> 
> BTW, I am now the owner of two Brenderups...one will need to be sold, but don't know which one yet :confused_color:
> 
> Anyone in the market for a trailer???


As a matter of fact, yes! I am looking for an inexpensive bp trailer so I don't have to take my son's truck and the gn w/lq if I'm just going for a short run to trail ride! PM me when you decide to sell and we'll see if it's in my budget.


----------



## Change

Oh - and @AnitaAnne - for the truck you also might want to try a fuel additive or use Premium gas for a few tanks. They burn a bit hotter and help clean out the gunk in the combustion chambers/exhaust system. That gunk (technical term) can sometimes steal power.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, momma nature was in a slightly better mood with only 8mph winds instead of 20+. The snow hadn't magically disappeared overnight (though I had sure hoped!), but I tacked up Phin and figured plodding around was better than nothing at all. The snow was as deep as I feared it would be: 

































[Those lumps in the snow are my ******* jumps, which are between 2' and 2'6" high]
















DH got home from work a bit early and we took the older boys out, too.




























[deer tracks on the left and Phin's on the right]


















It wasn't Yellowhammer.. but better than another day stuck in the house!


----------



## SwissMiss

Looks beautiful! I know, you would rather see green than white and are probably so over it!
But the boys got for sure a good workout in snow that deep


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> As a matter of fact, yes! I am looking for an inexpensive bp trailer so I don't have to take my son's truck and the gn w/lq if I'm just going for a short run to trail ride! PM me when you decide to sell and we'll see if it's in my budget.


Will do, but I wouldn't call Brenderups _inexpensive_ but they are certainly easy to use and convenient as most anything can pull them


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 those pictures are wonderful, the backdrop of snow is so...so _white_ just lovely! 

You rode the *SNOW HAMMER *:clap:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Stopped by the Yellowhammer on my way to meet a friend to see how things were going. 

There was a large turnout again this year. The designated parking was full and several parked in the add-on area past the trailhead. 

Since the vet area is central, everyone is fairly close. 

Talked to Lani for a few minutes and met Clyde but missed Kathy again because she was out riding still on Cowboy. I think she did the 50 but not sure. 

Saw the famous Bunny and Flo and of course Brimstone :grin:


----------



## Celeste

Spring is almost here:


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> Sounds fabulous! Greentree is just over the boarder in Kentucky so might come too!
> 
> If we meet at a dude ranch somewhere, there might be sitters available for the kiddos, lol.
> 
> I've ridden with Roadyy several times and AlabamaBelle a few times, but other than that have not seemed to be able to coordinate schedules good with anyone else.
> 
> Now I am childless and down to one little dog it would be easier for me to go overnight somewhere. Have a neighbor that will take care of the chickens in exchange for eggs :grin:


So far, @knightrider is the only one I've met in person and got to go on a really fun ride on one of her pasos. She's in North Florida. 

If you know of a place that would be fun for non-riders while us horsey types are out on the trail, that'd be great! Unfortunately, I haven't really had a chance to do more than ride around the cotton fields here at home, so I don't know any of the trail riding/dude ranches, but I'm willing to learn! And if someone needs a mount, I can bring both of mine. And then all that's left is trying to coordinate the date!


----------



## Change

And I completely forgot to mention - I rode Tango today! The footing was still iffy, so we stayed at a walk, but I was in the saddle for about 45 minutes. Ride 6 is officially in the books. Rides 7 and 8 may happen tomorrow and Monday - and I'm seriously considering venturing outside the confines of the yard!


----------



## Blue

*Change*, Good Job! I no longer have the patience or the time for the endeavor of a youngster, that's why I'm looking for an older one.

I have a really good lead to a local rancher that has a continuous turnover of excellent ranch horses. Going to look at 4 or 5 of them tomorrow! 

Wish I could take part in a get together, but everyone is back there and I'm here, sooooo.......


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Change*, Good Job! I no longer have the patience or the time for the endeavor of a youngster, that's why I'm looking for an older one.
> 
> I have a really good lead to a local rancher that has a continuous turnover of excellent ranch horses. Going to look at 4 or 5 of them tomorrow!
> 
> Wish I could take part in a get together, but everyone is back there and I'm here, sooooo.......


Have fun looking at horses!

You know, we could meet somewhere in the middle :grin:


----------



## Change

Blue said:


> *Change*, Good Job! I no longer have the patience or the time for the endeavor of a youngster, that's why I'm looking for an older one.
> 
> I have a really good lead to a local rancher that has a continuous turnover of excellent ranch horses. Going to look at 4 or 5 of them tomorrow!
> 
> Wish I could take part in a get together, but everyone is back there and I'm here, sooooo.......


We'll have to arrange something the next time I'm in AZ visiting my sister. We're still planning on doing a ride from Flagstaff to the Grand Canyon. She really wants me to come out in May if I can get the time of from work and afford the air fare.


----------



## Blue

Change said:


> We'll have to arrange something the next time I'm in AZ visiting my sister. We're still planning on doing a ride from Flagstaff to the Grand Canyon. She really wants me to come out in May if I can get the time of from work and afford the air fare.


Would love to! Just say the word


----------



## phantomhorse13

We all need to win the lottery, then we could afford to all go to a dude ranch somewhere for our meet up. There are so many places I would love to be able to ride..


Yesterday, it was our turn to buy the feed for the cattle, so we stopped in to see Filet while we were there. She is getting big!




















Today, I got Phin out. The whole story is in my journal.




























We may get more snow overnight, but it's not supposed to amount to much. Then temps are near 50 for a couple days, which hopefully means lots of melting!


----------



## Blue

Well, I finally found a horse today! I've tried to upload pics, but my internet is being a real butt so going to have to wait for those. Probably just as well as he doesn't look very pretty right now. 

Great conformation, love his color (deep, deep bay to almost black so we'll say blay), a little taller than I'd wanted, great feet and an attitude that is awesome!

He's a ranch horse that has been out on winter pasture since October. Way too thin but that's easy enough to fix. I'm really excited about him and wish I had pics to show you! Trust me, as soon as I get this internet fixed I'll be posting them for sure.

He trots like a cloud, stops on a dime, spins and is cowy, so if I want to go chase cows he shouldn't freak out.

He wasn't at all what I was looking for but when I rode him I knew immediately that he was the one.. His name is Jack, he's 13 years old, quarter horse with Doc Bar in his lineage. When I get him cleaned up and a little weight, he's going to be awesome!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : sounds great!! can't wait to see him. did you ride others at the ranch or you just knew this guy was the one right from the start?


----------



## Blue

Still problems with the internet so I'll keep trying the pics. I saw a friend's father at the store where I work and mentioned I was having a heck of a time finding a good horse for what I could afford. He wrote down a phone number on his receipt and told me to call. So I did. Young guy, rancher, with a continuous turn over of ranch horses. All well trained, some more than others, most he uses for a few years and then sells to people like me. 

I looked at 4. One was too young and still needed finishing. One had a shoulder problem. So between the remaining two I rode, Jack just "felt right".

He's not very pretty right now as he's been out on winter desert pasture, but a wonderfully kind eye and calm attitude. Can't wait to ride him again.


----------



## carshon

@Blue congratulations! Can't wait for your internet to get on board so we can see some pics!

Rode yesterday - Turbo Tillie seems to be getting a little better. She is super anxious when you get in the saddle. Stands like a rock to be mounted but as soon as you shift your weight she is off and fighting your hands the whole time. I have been working on walking a couple of steps and asking for whoa (which she does wonderfully) and let her grab a couple of bites of grass (it is just greening up now) and that seems to calm her a little. And then we do circles until she seems to relax. Yesterday was the first ride that I did not have sore hands from holding her back and fighting the bit. And we gaited a lot. It was so fun! Gaiting along at about 12mph (love my Endomondo) and scared up 2 deer. about biffed it as she jumped to the side. My daughters horse also jumped. We had a good laugh and gaited some more. Spring is in the air!


----------



## Change

Congratulations, @Blue! Can't wait to see the new horse. He sounds wonderful!

And @carshon - so happy you were able to get a good ride in!

Yesterday I was on Tango for about an hour. We didn't rack up much distance (per endomundo), since we started out with circles and turns and stops. We only went 1/2 mile total distance, and soloed out in the meadow, but he did learn the valuable lesson of just standing still while I chatted with a friend for about 30 minutes. Joe's family owns the farmland adjacent to my property - and he's a horse guy - so we talked a bit about whether I could use the meadow area. I want to bush-hog and drag out a couple large circles that connect into a larger oblong so I can work both horses on simple patterns. He said no problem - just can't disk up the ground as it is poor soil that will erode easily and wash down into the cotton fields. He also said we can put up temp fencing so long as we were aware that if his uncle decides to bush hog the area he'll just run over any t-posts that are in his way. In other words, if we put up fencing, plan on taking it down when we're done. LOL.

I'm off work today, so hopefully Tango and I will get more distance under us. I want to venture a little farther out into the wide world with him today. Yesterday, he didn't show any hesitation - he went out with ears forward, alert and full of energy. I had to rate him down a few times when he wanted to set the speed - but he listened and slowed when asked. A pile of trash and an old tire got the wary eye, but other than that, he was a Rock Star!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, congratulations on the new pony! He sounds like a great find!

@carshon, Turbo Tillie :rofl: Glad you got some a nice ride in.

@Change, yay for Tango! He really sounds like a horse with some good sense :mrgreen:

@phantomhorse13, hoping for you that the snow melts nicely, without turning everything into a swamp!


Raya's trainer was at the national AQHA convention this weekend, so no pony time for me :-? I really start to miss her! Even DH mentioned that I am a bit grumpy  So decided yesterday to head out to the barn and groom some horses - therapy :mrgreen: Was feeling much better afterwards! I think next time I need to ride as well...
In the morning the kiddos and I visited Raya's former owner: last weekend his pigmy goats had babies. Triplets, twins and a single one... Sooo adorable! We will go back in a week or two, when they are a bit older and eager to play a bit longer...
And then the kiddos remembered that the guy breeds snakes - I hardly got them out of there again! I had to convince them that no, we can't have any snakes at our house... Even if they are beautiful!


----------



## Blue

Swiss, Yikes! Snakes! Ugh. Never could get used to them, although the baby goats will grab my heart every time.

Sounds like everyone is having a great spring with their horses. 

I only got one pic to upload. It's not a very good one, but at least you can see his color. I'm supposed to be cleaning all my camping gear and packing for my horse camp next week and I keep getting waylaid! He's about 2" taller than I would have liked, but I can adjust and I actually prefer larger feet, but his are great feet anyway. Meet Jack


----------



## phantomhorse13

@carshon : sounds like you and Tille are really starting to connect. her issues with being anxious at the start of rides sounds very similar to how Phin was when I first got him, and I did exactly the things you are doing (heck, I still do them now depending on the day!!). Will she take a cookie from the saddle? I am generally not a big one for treats, but I started doing that with Phin after mounting so he began to realize my moving around meant a cookie was coming, not to rush off. Now he is to the point I can wiggle around quite a bit and he is just looking back waiting to see what side the cookie will be offered from.

@Change : if tango only knew what you and the neighbor were discussing, he would have wanted to stand all day! sounds like a great opportunity. hope you got some additional saddle time today.

@SwissMiss : goats and snakes, oh my! a very full visit. hopefully you checked the kids pockets before letting them back into the car. :wink:

@Blue : Jack doesn't look too bad at all. i think his feet look in proportion to his body. have fun on your camping trip!


Today, I finally got my SIL out for a ride - she hasn't ridden in months! We weren't sure how Amish and Giselle were going to behave, but we figured the deep snow would keep them from being but so silly since they are out of shape. The snow was a bit mushy as things are starting to melt, but the footing wasn't too bad.





























When I got home, I went out to pick out under the overhang and got accosted by the herd, who were convinced it _surely_ must be dinner time. I don't think I have ever managed to get Phin (dark nose) and Dream (white snip) in a selfie before.










Amazing how starvation ups the cuteness factor! :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today I got Phin out. The whole story is in my journal.
























Tomorrow temps plummet and the strong winds returns. *sigh*


----------



## Change

@Blue - I like Jack! 

I did get to ride Tango on Monday. We did about 2.25 miles out in the meadow and cotton fields and he did terrific. Cally kept calling for him, but he pretty much ignored her and actually sped up and tried to turn away from the trail head home when our wanderings took us close to it. He was so alert and willing to go pretty much wherever I pointed him, and if something was scary, it only took letting him stop and look before he'd go past. Can't wait until tomorrow when I can get him out there again - hopefully for a little longer distance and a little more time. I don't want to push him too hard, but at the same time, he's so eager to see new places and learn new things that it's hard to remember that he's so young! Maybe I'll have to saddle Cally up and ride her out, too. Her leg is healing nicely and she sure could use the exercise!


----------



## Blue

Change, way to go! I wish I had your energy!

Speaking of energy. Oiye. I leave Sunday morning for 7 days of camping and horses! Can't wait. I'm taking both Lacey and Jack. My friend is also taking two mounts so I'm pretty comfortable that whoever gets left in camp will have company. And there's plenty of others coming and an outfit that has spare horses to rent. I'm told if someone has a horse having difficulty being left behind he doesn't mind letting them stay tied to his trailer for their safety. That's cool.

If I don't have time to get back on and check in I hope everyone has a wonderful week! Be safe.


----------



## Change

@Blue - super envious right now!!!! Have fun!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Change, way to go! I wish I had your energy!
> 
> Speaking of energy. Oiye. I leave Sunday morning for 7 days of camping and horses! Can't wait. I'm taking both Lacey and Jack. My friend is also taking two mounts so I'm pretty comfortable that whoever gets left in camp will have company. And there's plenty of others coming and an outfit that has spare horses to rent. I'm told if someone has a horse having difficulty being left behind he doesn't mind letting them stay tied to his trailer for their safety. That's cool.
> 
> If I don't have time to get back on and check in I hope everyone has a wonderful week! Be safe.


Congratulations on the new horse!! Have a fabulous time on you camping trip, sounds like a dream vacation!! Take lots and lots of pictures

I agree with @Change...super envious right now :mrgreen:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am in a bad place right now. Going to bore y'all with the details. Read on if you'd like or not if you don't want to. I only ask that y'all don't yell at me. Have been yelled at too much an can't take any more right now. 

So, most of you know how the cheapskate has been treating me (if not read back through). But I may not have mentioned that she bought a second horse back in November and him in the pasture with mine. Ever since it has been a problem. 

He is only 4 so young and pushy, and she doesn't have a clue how to train/work with a horse. In the pasture he is quite aggressive towards my geldings and wants to cling to my mare. Chivas does not allow this, and Sassy doesn't care to have any horse too close. Dreamer on the other hand, is very playful and still thinks he is a tough young horse. 

Most horses, IMO, only threaten to kick or bite, they don't actually hurt the other horse, normally. Every once in a while a horse is just mean and picks on others, but it is not the normal. 

This pony however, actually kicks and bites my horses. he doesn't threaten, he really kicks nd bites. It caught Chivas off guard at first, and he has had to get tougher with the little snot, but he is managing. It's just not in Chivas's nature to be so aggressive, but he protects Sassy too. Plus now she is turning him out at night too, so my horses get no peace. 

So the problem is Dreamer. He has been brutalized by that pony. He has broken tooth and now a huge bite out of his neck. I've never had this kind of problem with him before with other horses, so either he is getting a bit senile or the pony is just too aggressive. 

Either way, I don't want him getting brutalized and he is old and deserves to have a good life. So I decided the best solution would just be to euthanize him. He is 27 years old, and although he is in pretty good shape he has lost a lot of weight over the winter and has had diarrhea for years. 

So commence the barn drama! Suddenly, everyone is screaming at me including the BO. So I have been threatened with a FOREVER break in friendship with the owner of the "high dollar horse" who tells me it is MURDER and keeps saying "7 times 7". The BO says if I put Dreamer down I need to move my other horses out. The worker is screaming at me too, don't remember exactly what though. 

I suddenly to my shame burst into tears and tell them this is hugely difficult for me and they are really mean. The BO refuses to move the pony and refuses to let me turn out Dreamer by himself in the arena or round pen. 

How do they think they have the right to tell me what I can do with my own horse?


----------



## Blue

*Anita Ann*, I don't know what to say. I just popped in while I take a break. I don't understand why BO won't let you turn Dreamer out alone and I also don't understand why BO doesn't make other horse owner responsible for their horses behavior. 

Is there no way you can move to another barn? I'm not going to yell as you've already taken enough abuse. I can think of many, many reasons to put a horse down, but I have trouble with this one. I'm not questioning your decision. You are there, I am not. You know your horse, I do not. It just seems extreme to me and I worry that your fatigue and frustration with the situation are making this seem like the answer. I've never really believed in making a big decision like this when you're tired, frustrated, angry.

However, if this is your decision I wish you peace with it.


----------



## Celeste

Whether it is Dreamer's time to go or not, it is time for you to change barns. Can you go back to your former barn?


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - I support your decision. It isn't fair to Dreamer to have to continually suffer abuse from this other horse. I would, however, try to push things with the little turd's owner and/or the BO by insisting that one of them pay the vet bills you're incurring for Dreamer's injuries if they're against your decision to give him peace. Maybe that would open their eyes and get him out of that field, or get Dreamer into one of his own. At 27, he will never be able to defend himself against a 4 year old. Or maybe you can find a safer place to retire him to? I guess that's one of the reasons I have my horses at home. I detest any kind of barn drama, and no one has the right to tell me what I can or can't do in the best interests of my horses. Hell, I'd offer to take him in, except I expect he'd suffer similar bullying from my 5 y/o gelding as well. Tango pushes my 9 y/o mare around, but she'll only take so much before she pushes back. 

Tango and I got another 3.25 miles under his saddle yesterday before the rains forced us home. He was a Rock Star again. I can't believe how lucky I was to find and adopt him. He is really a great horse!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you all for the replies. I could go back to where I had the horses before, but would be in a constant state of worry that whoever chopped their manes and tails would do something worse to them. It was for the horses safety that I moved them. 

I knew before I moved there that it was bad drama, but honestly it has escalated to such a high degree it is unbelievable. Totally understand why everyone except for the core drama players move away.

The key benefits though, is that my horses have plenty of grass and a pond to drink out of, so they are (more or less) self-sufficient. 
@Change thank you for the support. To me it is just moving up the time frame of something I will have to do for all of them eventually. I really do not believe that euthanasia is the worst thing that can happen to a horse. I too _*detest*_ barn drama. 

People just keep telling me to let them "work it out" well I have waited and watched and hoped it would get better but it is not getting better. Expecting a 27yr old to be able to deal with a mean 4 year old is like putting a 60yr old man in a boxing ring with a 18 year old and expecting the old man to be able to defend himself. 

There is no way to talk to the pony's owner, because I can't say anything to that person without a major blow-up. 

Have tried to talk to BO about setting up a place for Dreamer to be turned out, but she is all riled up from the Drama Queens.

They all got all riled up without ever talking to me and decided that I should give Dreamer to the BO!? Say WHAT? *How in the world does that keep my horse safe???* She wouldn't take care of him except to maybe buy him food. I would never give Dreamer to any of them! 

Not sure what to do at this point. Right now just letting things chill and keeping Dreamer in the stall or turned out in the arena. 

But monthly board is due on the 1st, so something will have to be settled by then. Obviously, if I move my horses I don't have to put Dreamer down. 

Oh, and my long time friend that threatened to never speak to me again if I put down Dreamer? Well she yelled at me again this am and kept trying to start arguments & now says our friendship is over no matter what I do. I told her that's her decision. Jeez Louise!


----------



## Celeste

I would move to the old barn if they have space. Then you can try to find a better situation. 

For what you pay to board so many horses, you could probably pay the mortgage on a nice field with a stream and some shelter.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I would move to the old barn if they have space. Then you can try to find a better situation.
> 
> For what you pay to board so many horses, you could probably pay the mortgage on a nice field with a stream and some shelter.


The old barn is a 3 acre pasture with a 5 stall shed-row type barn that I paid to have built. I was the only one there, and I just paid the owner rent for the pasture. He said I could to anything I wanted with it. However, he is 81 years old now and his wife passed away last year. No-one else is using the pasture right now, but I just am not sure how long he will be around for me to use the place. We talked several times about me buying the place, but I am not sure I could afford it and he was in no hurry to sell. 

I was there for 4-5 years and it was very convenient and peaceful for me, but no where really to ride, and no one to ride with after the kids moved out. Because I had to do all the upkeep, it left me less time to ride and do other things. I had to go there twice a day, every day. 

I may just put Dreamer back there, and hope for the best. But if anything horrible happened to him, I would never forgive myself...


----------



## Celeste

Putting him there might be good. 

Why would you even want to ride with the people at that barn?

Could you put a round bale under a shelter for him and just check him once a day?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Putting him there might be good.
> 
> Why would you even want to ride with the people at that barn?
> 
> Could you put a round bale under a shelter for him and just check him once a day?


I don't want to ride with them anymore, except the new boarder (who appears totally sane) She just got a rescue horse and we had sort of tentatively planned to trail ride together. I let her use my saddle to ride her horse yesterday, and she let me ride the mare too. 

Thanks for all the suggestions, I just need to think things out and keep my options open. There just aren't too many places available around here, unfortunately. 

Maybe I just care too much about my horses...:sad:


----------



## Celeste

I think you should get a job down here and buy the house that is for sale across the way from me. Several acres of pasture. An old barn. And me!


----------



## Celeste

My house is mess. My aquarium is nice and clean. I also rode three times this weekend. I figure that means I have a life.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I think you should get a job down here and buy the house that is for sale across the way from me. Several acres of pasture. An old barn. And me!


If I win the lotto, I will be there before you can blink!!! 

How much is this nirvana? 

Congratulations on the THREE RIDES! The fishes are darling!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Proposed a solution to the BO, and she is agreeable. 

Dreamer will stay in his stall during the day and go out in the grass arena at night. That way he will not be in anyone's way for riding. 

If people are using the arena, he can go out in the round pen (it is about 100' diameter).

My friend who feeds my horses for me on workdays is agreeable to this plan and thinks it is a good solution too. 

Now the drama just needs to die down...until the next thing comes up. But the BO stated quite clearly that she is going to try to be around more and says the drama needs to stop. 

I wish her well on that endeavor, but don't hold out a lot of hope.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : hope you are having a blast on your trip. cannot wait to hear how it went and see lots of pics!!

@AnitaAnne : that is the biggest pile of shiitake i have ever heard. I sure hope the new arrangements does the trick, but I would be looking for another place asap.

@Change : glad you have been getting some saddle time! How is Cally's leg?

@Celeste : riding is way more important than cleaning - you have the right priorities!! the tank looks great.


This weekend was the first ride of the season for us here at home. The whole story, with lots more pics and video, is in my journal.





































Today it's raining and more of the same is expected tomorrow.. but the snow is rapidly disappearing!


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnn*, I'm glad you were able to work out a solution, but it sounds as if you're aware it is only a matter of time before some other drama works it's way up. The safety of our horses is top priority.

You are playing the lottery aren't you? 

Well I came back from my camp ride early. Like 6 days early. I didn't want to write about it last week. For one thing is was still too soon and AA has her own troubles and I really thought I could just suck it up and go. But I can't

I bought my new horse, Jack, on Sunday. Monday was very busy and I didn't have much time to go play with him, but Tuesday I went for a short ride with my friend. Kind of a get acquainted ride for Jack. Really gonna like that horse.

When I got home I found my wonderful dog, Blue, dead in the front yard. My husbands dog, Levi, killed him. The neighbors saw the whole horrible thing and couldn't do a thing to stop it.

I hadn't taken Blue with my because it was hot, he's older and developed a limp so I left him home. But he knew we were packing up to go camping and he was pretty excited about that and I think that's the only reason he was outside. He was staying close to the trailer.

Nobody knows how it started but the neighbors heard a horrible commotion and came running over to see what happened. They got here just in time to see Levi get ahold of Blue by the throat. Blue managed to stagger about 20' before he collapsed. Poor Blue was so chewed up and I wasn't here for him.

If I had my way I would have shot Levi, but he was a gift from me to my husband and I didn't. Now he has to stay with him 24/7 and he takes him to work with him. 

I haven't been able to pull out of my fog all week, but decided that I really needed to go camping anyway. But, I had to take our older dog Walker with me now as I couldn't leave him home all by himself. I thought about leaving little Jesse home but then that leaves too many dogs to be separated and cared for when I'm not home. Walker, was already traumatized by the whole mess anyway and spends all day hiding in our shower.

Finally got to camp, and remembered the small handful of things that I forgot. Walker whined and cried anytime I got out of his sight and that would send Jesse to whining and howling. I got sick from dinner and was up and down all night. The heater ran out of propane. Lacey pushed her panels into my friends hot wire post and knocked it over letting her mule loose and I couldn't even help fix it because I was busy getting sick. Then when I fed in the morning the old lady on the other side of my trailer asked me to feed my horses somewhere else as her horse doesn't get fed alfalfa because he;s a lot of horse anyway, but he was getting all worked up and excited because he could smell what I fed my horses. 

Still I was hoping to just power through and get a ride in. But when Walker wouldn't stop crying and I started crying again, I just packed up and came home. I feel like such a heel, but I just can't take anymore trauma for awhile.

So there's my story. Blue is now buried under my willow tree with all the others and another bell gets hung.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : I am so very sorry to hear about Blue - how heartbreaking.


----------



## Celeste

@Blue I am so sorry to hear that. What kind of dog is Levi? Is he dangerous to humans or other pets?


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue poor dear Blue the faithful dog. What a sad, sad time you have had. Tearing up as I read your note. Sometimes I think it is very hard to understand and accept why horrible things like this happen. 

Hugs to you dear friend :hug:


----------



## Blue

Thank you all. Celeste, Levi is a purebred Black German Shepherd. Supposedly very well bred. Husband had always wanted one but they are hard to find. One day a person came to the store that breeds them and said she could make me a deal. Of course her ads and website sounded amazing.

When we went to look I think he would have paid anything for that dog and he loves him dearly. They have bonded deeply. 

From my view that dog attacked and killed a member of his own pack. A senior member. A member of the family. And that is seriously effed up. And so far out of character for a GSD as to be alarming. Blue was no threat. He was just a good dog that was waiting for me to come home.

Is he dangerous? I'm the wrong person to ask because as far as I'm concerned, yes. But then I hold a grudge. He is not to be left alone here, around me or any of my animals. Perhaps he'll accidentally choke on a toy someday.


----------



## Celeste

I think I would put up some pens to separate them when nobody is home.


----------



## Twalker

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnn*, I'm glad you were able to work out a solution, but it sounds as if you're aware it is only a matter of time before some other drama works it's way up. The safety of our horses is top priority.
> 
> You are playing the lottery aren't you?
> 
> Well I came back from my camp ride early. Like 6 days early. I didn't want to write about it last week. For one thing is was still too soon and AA has her own troubles and I really thought I could just suck it up and go. But I can't
> 
> I bought my new horse, Jack, on Sunday. Monday was very busy and I didn't have much time to go play with him, but Tuesday I went for a short ride with my friend. Kind of a get acquainted ride for Jack. Really gonna like that horse.
> 
> When I got home I found my wonderful dog, Blue, dead in the front yard. My husbands dog, Levi, killed him. The neighbors saw the whole horrible thing and couldn't do a thing to stop it.
> 
> I hadn't taken Blue with my because it was hot, he's older and developed a limp so I left him home. But he knew we were packing up to go camping and he was pretty excited about that and I think that's the only reason he was outside. He was staying close to the trailer.
> 
> Nobody knows how it started but the neighbors heard a horrible commotion and came running over to see what happened. They got here just in time to see Levi get ahold of Blue by the throat. Blue managed to stagger about 20' before he collapsed. Poor Blue was so chewed up and I wasn't here for him.
> 
> If I had my way I would have shot Levi, but he was a gift from me to my husband and I didn't. Now he has to stay with him 24/7 and he takes him to work with him.
> 
> I haven't been able to pull out of my fog all week, but decided that I really needed to go camping anyway. But, I had to take our older dog Walker with me now as I couldn't leave him home all by himself. I thought about leaving little Jesse home but then that leaves too many dogs to be separated and cared for when I'm not home. Walker, was already traumatized by the whole mess anyway and spends all day hiding in our shower.
> 
> Finally got to camp, and remembered the small handful of things that I forgot. Walker whined and cried anytime I got out of his sight and that would send Jesse to whining and howling. I got sick from dinner and was up and down all night. The heater ran out of propane. Lacey pushed her panels into my friends hot wire post and knocked it over letting her mule loose and I couldn't even help fix it because I was busy getting sick. Then when I fed in the morning the old lady on the other side of my trailer asked me to feed my horses somewhere else as her horse doesn't get fed alfalfa because he;s a lot of horse anyway, but he was getting all worked up and excited because he could smell what I fed my horses.
> 
> Still I was hoping to just power through and get a ride in. But when Walker wouldn't stop crying and I started crying again, I just packed up and came home. I feel like such a heel, but I just can't take anymore trauma for awhile.
> 
> So there's my story. Blue is now buried under my willow tree with all the others and another bell gets hung.


Blue - I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> From my view that dog attacked and killed a member of his own pack. A senior member.


You will never know what happened for sure as the neighbors only heard the commotion and didn't see the start, but I wonder if something medical happened with Blue that triggered a panic response in Levi.

A co-worker at the ER had a similar thing happen with her dogs (one a heeler, one a cocker), but she happened to be present for the start. Her older cocker had been starting to show signs of aging, but he and the younger heeler had always been buddies and they had free access to her house and yard together. One evening, the cocker suddenly let out a weird howl from where he was laying on the floor, which got the attention of both my co-worker and the heeler. The cocker started to seizure and for whatever reason, the heeler freaked out and attacked him. Had my co-worker not been present, the heeler would have killed the older dog for sure (as it was, even with her there, she was hard pressed to get them apart).

The behaviorist at work said that wasn't a totally uncommon thing, which I found pretty horrifying. :sad:


----------



## carshon

@Blue I am so sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking. I hope your next camping trip is more restful.

As for the person asking you to feed somewhere else- I think that is just "bunk it would have made me mad. I have 2 horses that cannot have alfalfa and 2 that are older that get it. My 2 that do not get Alfalfa do not get agitated when their stall mates are fed alfalfa. What a crock!


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, separation isn't an issue at all. For now husband takes Levi with him to work. When the day and time comes that he, for whatever reason, has to stay home, there are several means here to keep separation. In fact I always separated him from the younger dogs, because playtime can get out of hand and I won't allow that unless I'm here to supervise. I just never worried about it with old Blue and even older Walker because they usually just lay around indoors until I get home. Between an indoor kennel, an outdoor 10'x12' covered kennel, the garage, the barn I can separate easily.

*Phantom*, that's an avenue my mind isn't prepared to navigate yet. Hard to envision. Blue's body was so !&*%#@* up that it's just hard to imagine any scenario other than Levi attacked and wouldn't let go. I can't help but wonder if there was a toy involved somehow. Just because we didn't find one close doesn't mean there wasn't one there when it started.

The only reason I didn't have a gun on my hip when I got home was because I'd been riding a new horse for the first time. In case of an emergency unplanned dismount I didn't want any encumbrances. If I'd had it with me I doubt Levi would be with us today. 

By the time I got Blue wrapped in a blanket and used the tractor to move him out to the barn where the other animals couldn't bother him I realized my truck and trailer were still sitting out on the road with 2 dogs and a horse still in it! I had to pull in, get trailer back around, unload Jack and check water, let dogs out and check their water. By this time a little time had passed and I decided to ignore Levi locked in a room in the house. It was almost a full hour before I could manage to talk to call husband at work. I left it to him to decide what to do. Because I couldn't/wouldn't/ I don't know.

Putting a dog down in these circumstances isn't all black and white. That's a reality. Husband hasn't bonded with a dog this much in almost 40 years. He's just as broken and torn as I am if not more. We don't know for sure how it started or why. But another reality is if that dog even growls at another being I will shoot him. I'll lay him down and put a .38 in his head. Husband knows this. And I doubt I would have to because I truly think he would. I don't want him to go through that though. Better to do it myself as I would only have remorse for HIS loss.

I came home early from a camp I'd planned since last October and paid a lot of money to be involved in because I really needed to take the time to get my head straight. It has helped a lot to write and talk about this. EVERYTHING I do reminds me of Blue. Giving the dogs their cookies in the morning reminds me of how much Blue loved his cookies! He'd be already outside, sitting and waiting. How he would dance around when I came him because he was so happy to see me. How he stayed with me when I was out feeding even in bad weather. How he always looked back to make sure I was still with him. A million others.

I'm so sorry if I'm dragging you all down with my memories, but you have no idea how cathartic this is. It might take my entire 2 week vacation to work through this so I can function like a real human being again.


----------



## Blue

carshon said:


> @Blue I am so sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking. I hope your next camping trip is more restful.
> 
> As for the person asking you to feed somewhere else- I think that is just "bunk it would have made me mad. I have 2 horses that cannot have alfalfa and 2 that are older that get it. My 2 that do not get Alfalfa do not get agitated when their stall mates are fed alfalfa. What a crock!


LOL. I ALMOST told her that her horse's behavior was her responsibility, not mine, but I'm the newbie there and by invitation. I'll wait a year or two before blissing anyone off! It would have been very satisfying though. I too have a horse that couldn't have alfalfa, and he probably would have done anything to get it! But I always saw it as my issue to deal with. No one else.


----------



## Blue

Addition to Phantom's input on dog medical behavior. I have seen this in action in horses. Or at least FIRMLY believe that's what was happening.

When we brought home Sugar a few years ago. She was a little black TWH mare with lots of health issues. about 220+ lbs underweight, bad hoof trimming and neglected all over. My mare Lacey never did accept her. I couldn't turn them out together, because Lacey would go after Sugar like crazy. Driving her out of the herd. Now, in halter, under saddle, Lacey was fine and knew her job, but left to themselves, Lacey protected her herd. It was only after about a year that we were aware of ALL of Sugar's health problems and we put her down then.

To this day, I know deep down, that Lacey was simply being a mare that knew the survival of her herd depended on health and strength.

I don't see it as out of possibility that this could have happened with Levi. It just doesn't feel right though. I can't help but feel that something else happened and I'll never know.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : even if something happened to start the issue, that doesn't change the fact it _was_ an attack. I cannot imagine the tangle of feelings you are trying to work through. Don't try to deny them or brush them aside - you have been through one hell of a trauma and need to process it as best you can. Be angry with Levi. Cry over Blue. I hope you have found some way to keep Levi isolated when someone isn't there to monitor the situation and I hope your DH is being supportive of that practice. And please, never feel like you are bringing us down by talking about what is on your mind (good or bad). That is what friends are for.


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> To this day, I know deep down, that Lacey was simply being a mare that knew the survival of her herd depended on health and strength.
> 
> I don't see it as out of possibility that this could have happened with Levi. It just doesn't feel right though. I can't help but feel that something else happened and I'll never know.


I don't really think dogs usually work that way. They stick together as a pack. It could have been a play for dominance over the pack.


----------



## Blue

Thank you everyone. Husband is very supportive. He knows how I felt about Blue and also understands my feelings for all animals. They are what they are. That's not always right, but it is correct.

And yes, dogs operate vastly differently from horses. One is prey, one is predator. But the fact remains, they don't speak english and I don't bark. The neighbors tried as hard as they could to relay to me what they saw even as painful for all of us as that was. Imagine the horror they must have felt to witness that destruction and couldn't get in the gate to do anything! 

I still have crying jags that are awful but I'll work through this. Husband tries to help but he also knows the best thing he can do right now is to keep that dog far away from me, and that is what he's doing. 

I truly feel that the very first sign of a health issue with Levi and he himself will decide to have him pts. He's already been diagnosed with dysplasia, an overbite that we have to accommodate at feeding time and quite honestly I think his eyes are too close. Reminds me of downs syndrome. Harsh I know.

I'm rambling now. I'm going to finish unpacking my trailer and cleaning my floors. When I got home yesterday about noon, the house was a wreck! The dishwasher hadn't been run, dishes all over the kitchen, the trash hadn't been emptied and clothes all over the house. Imagine! 

Lol. Life will never again be the same for me, but I will find a new normal. And I'm determined to get my new chicks on 4/8 and have my container vegetable gardens going soon. Already got my tomatoes in.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue talking it out can help come to terms with what happened. Hard to accept that probably will never know what started the incident. 

Can't really ever trust a dog that kills another dog, no matter what the reason. What might set him off next time? No way to really know...and next time it could be a person. 

The most aggressive dog I ever had was a Briard (French sheepdog). She was always watching everything. We had horses, goats, dogs, cats and chickens. Every time I got a new animal, I had to introduce she to it. 

The dog would break up fights between my cats, but kill strays by shaking them by the head. She also ran some kids off the property after one of the kids pushed my daughter and she screamed. She gathered up all the kids and escorted them off. 

As she got older, she would become very aggressive if anyone bumped into her. My minn pinn one time stepped on her and the Briard tore her up. I had to put them both down. The Minn Pinn because she was so torn up, and the Briard I put down because I was afraid she would do that to a person. I just couldn't trust her anymore and she was too big for me to be able to intervene in a fight. 

There may not have been anything you could have done even if you were there. 

The nutty neighbor at the horse camp sounds just as ridiculous as the fools I have been dealing with...

So sorry you were unable to stay and enjoy the camp, but I like to think there is a reason for everything. When it is the right time, everything will work out as it should.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Quick update before I get to some serious cleaning :icon_frown:

The other boarders are being total shiitake right now, except for two of them. The busybody/head drama one was making snarky remarks to the cheapskate like _how she just couldn't take it anymore_ and _the stress is too much _then snickering.

The other drama one with the high dollar horse put him out in the round pen after she rode. I have _never, ever _seen that horse in the round pen, *ever*. I think she did it just so I couldn't turn Dreamer out; that horse already has a private pasture. :evil:

Not sure how long this situation can last...Dreamer is not too happy being out by himself either. He whinnies strongly to Chivas when I bring the other two in. 

I need to win that lotto...gotta drive to Georgia and buy more tickets...:wave:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Quick update before I get to some serious cleaning :icon_frown:
> 
> The other boarders are being total shiitake right now, except for two of them. The busybody/head drama one was making snarky remarks to the cheapskate like _how she just couldn't take it anymore_ and _the stress is too much _then snickering.
> 
> The other drama one with the high dollar horse put him out in the round pen after she rode. I have _never, ever _seen that horse in the round pen, *ever*. I think she did it just so I couldn't turn Dreamer out; that horse already has a private pasture. :evil:
> 
> Not sure how long this situation can last...Dreamer is not too happy being out by himself either. He whinnies strongly to Chivas when I bring the other two in.
> 
> I need to win that lotto...gotta drive to Georgia and buy more tickets...:wave:



AA - Seems like the BO had approved you using the round pen. I would remind her of it. BO needs to light into those two and make them move if they keep it up.


----------



## Blue

I agree with Twalker. The BO needs to grow a spine and handle matters
May I ask how old these other drama queens are? This sounds so grade school playground type crapp.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> AA - Seems like the BO had approved you using the round pen. I would remind her of it. BO needs to light into those two and make them move if they keep it up.


BO says we have to all share

There are 4 saddlebreds and 2 Tennessee walkers on the property that are stalled 24/7. Sometimes their owners let them out in the round pen for an hour or so while they clean the stalls. That is something different and I just wait for them to finish. No big deal. But putting her big horse out there, instead of his private pasture...well that is much different. 

They are not teenagers! One Drama queen and the cheapskate are in their mid 40's. The queen bee is in her late 50's. 

I am over it. They can act like spoiled babies if they want to. I don't have the desire or the time to deal with the craziness. 

It is Hi & Goodbye, and I go about my business.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnn*, I'm sorry this is happening to you. I'm not sure how much more stressful it can be than to have to worry about the living arrangements for your horse.

Young people you can usually shame into rethinking their actions. Older women on the other hand are usually set in their ways and have more baggage than brains.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The queen bee is never told no. Has been boarding there forever, and acts like it is her place. Don't get me wrong, she does a lot to help fix the place too, but the barn is just too obviously not equal. 

Its why a lot of people have left. 

Didn't used to be this way. People used to enjoy coming out and chatting after riding. Before the BO's DH passed away. He used to yell at everyone but mostly about leaving lights on or not cleaning up after yourself. He would cut a deal if you had multiple horses, but then get irritated about it. We used to pay the board, plus $10 extra for the lights :lol: Never did ask him why he just didn't raise the board by that 10 bucks. 

But he also knew horses, and kept an eagle eye on all of them. Horses got divided up in pastures according to owners or separating mean ones out. One couple owned 5 horses, and they had a good sized pasture for just those five. Plus he cut them a pretty good deal.

He wouldn't put up with any of this shiitake!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> BO says we have to all share
> 
> But putting her big horse out there, instead of his private pasture...well that is much different.


Oh, well if _all_ of you need to share, then you can just put Dreamer out into that horse's paddock while he is using the round pen. That, after all, is sharing! :biggrin:

I don't know how you can stand all that shiitake. I would have been thrown out and/or jailed long before now..




I got Phin out yesterday with a friend. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - @phantomhorse13 said it before I got a chance - 'So let's share!' I'd have had my horse out in her pasture in the blink of an eye, and then made some snarky comment about "Oh the drama!" while walking back to the barn. LOL. And yeah - I'd have made more enemies than friends, but then... I have a concealed carry permit. ;-)
@Blue - I am so, so sorry to hear about Blue. When I read the first post, I just wanted to cry with you. And then I wondered if the GSD was young and still intact and feeling his first rush of testosterone and male-dog-aggression. Then I continued reading and you mentioned that the GSD is already showing signs of dysplasia, which makes me think he's no pup. The reason, now, doesn't matter. It happened. I think you are doing the right thing to keep him separate from the other dogs unless closely supervised. I know you're angry and hurting now, and absolutely right to be wary with him, but remember, too, that despite any possible causes, he is still just a dog and by now doesn't have a clue why you're angry.

On a brighter note - I'm glad that Jack seems to be everything you were looking for. He sounds like a great horse!


Son has a list of 'stuff' he wants to try to tackle this weekend if he has the energy. I have only one thing on my list: To ride. I am NOT giving up my one item for his many. He's just going to have to deal with that.
@phantomhorse13 - Cally's leg is looking a lot better although it still has a bit of scabbing (large hole healing from the inside out). No signs of proud flesh, though. I've got some boots for her now, so if I ride her this weekend, I'll just put a light wrap of gauze around it under the boot to prevent chafing. Before I ride, though, both horses will need to lose about 20 lbs of mud....


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, I am late, but I am very sorry to hear about Blue. 
@AnitaAnne, all that drama???? Makes me feel a bit better about the barn I am at... If you win the lottery, the farm is still for sale 

Can I just rant, that I don't like it when the tornado sirens start blaring when I try to get the kiddos to bed???
Of course they find the trek to the laundry room with their blankets and pillows _really_ entertaining...


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, hope all is well for all of you back there.

I miss Blue horribly but actually went a full day without crying. Progress.

Jack is settling in well. I was sooooo looking forward to getting a good ride in on him. I have a saddle on trial. I set it on his back and it looked a TAD maybe, sorta, possibly tight, but according to the website on saddle fitting it's right. But I need to sit in it and evaluate. I need sweat patterns. The day I brought it home, the wind and dust was so bad I decided to wait until the following day.

Naturally, the next morning he had two horrible gashes in his back! Yikes! How? I've looked all over and can't find anything, but the fact is, there they are. I'm doctoring twice a day and the smaller one is almost gone, but the big one will need a few days. So I have to find a way to buy myself a little time with this saddle. I'm going to take it back tomorrow and say that I need to check out the one size up. I can have that for a few days. I've bought all my saddles from this shop and he knows how far away I live. 

Poor Jack needs about another 150#. He's really developed some vitality though and getting soft and shiny. AND he's discovered regular feeding times and TREATS! Oiye! When I get up in the morning and head to the coffee pot (ungodly early) he KNOWS! He'll starting nickering and neighing then. When the sun starts to come up he's pacing. By the time I get a jacket over my jammies, he's drooling. ((sigh)) Creating a monster isn't as hard as one would think. But my girl, Lacey, was this way for about a year when I got her until she got comfortable that I actually feed everyday. 

I got my chicks today. 6 of them. this is my first attempt at this so we'll see how it goes. they sure are cute.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*SwissMiss* : i cannot imagine trying to do anything with a tornado siren going off!!! shiitake. i am glad the kids seem to think its fun..

@*Blue* : how can you speak of chicks and _not_ provide pics?!



This past weekend, DH and I went down to Fair Hill, MD for a competition. The whole story, with lots more pics and another video, are in my journal.

On Saturday, I took Phin out for his first experience of the Fair Hill trail system.


































On Sunday, I took Flo in the 25 mile CTR.





























What a weekend!! :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 oh my heart was in my throat watching that VERY SCARY PLACES Video!! Phin is not only drop-dead gorgeous, he is a very brave boy!! Wonderful to see the decrease in tension on the second time through some of those challenges! 

Well, Phin was more relaxed...I was still on the edge of my seat  

Do you think he enjoys the adrenalin rush? Like I love roller coasters...


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Do you think he enjoys the adrenalin rush? Like I love roller coasters...


I sure hope he gets something positive out of it! I know I was super proud of how he handled himself.


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, Phin is such a good boy! He wasn't really sure about some stuff, but he went on. Thank you for filming it! It was just fun to come for a ride with you guys! :cowboy:
@Blue, hope Jack's gashed heal quickly. Funny how he reacts to treats and regular feeding times  Raya is the same - if I show up late at the farm, she is standing at the gate, impatiently waiting. And now at the trainers (no treats to be found there) she was very gently nudging my left pocket (where I normally have some treats) to remind that she is missing out :rofl: 

I have to admit, I am completely scatterbrained and a horrible grump recently :hide: :angrily_smileys:
Even hubby commented that it is past due that Raya is coming back from bootcamp :hide:
So if she is behaving decent enough Sunday (when I am going to ride her at the trainers), I will take her home again. Yes, she would probably benefit from some additional riding, but I think my family will appreciate if my grumpy self goes packing 
I tried going to the farm and love on the other horses, but that didn't really cut it. Shoveling poop didn't help either, especially when several wheelbarrows full didn't make a visible dent... 

Lady Raya better behaves Sunday, lol


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, thank you. His cut looked sooooo much better today that we went out for a ride testing out a new saddle I have on trial. It fit him nicely and even after gaining some weight I'm sure it will be fine. It's newish though so I need to get the squeaks and creaks out of it.

I hope Raya comes home soon. I know what it's like to have one gone for awhile.


*Phantom*, isn't it awesome to have such a good bond with your horse that they will try the unknown and scary things for you?. Nice!

Ride today was good, but complicated. Met my friend just up the road at an abandoned fire station. We rode out looking for a trail that would take us up the hill. I looked over and saw a coyote/wolf! OMG! I'm going to call it a wolfote! Sometime ago some wolves were introduced to our area. We're thinking they mingled with the local coyote creating a hybrid that is truly scary. They have almost no fear. Hunt during the day or night, not frightened of humans and can hunt in packs or alone. Bad.

I had to fire a shot and that drove it away long enough for us to get our dogs back to the trailers and locked up. We left water and figured all would be fine. Of course mine jumped out the window and we had to go back and put them back in. All in all it was a fine exercise in mounting for Jack. BTW I'm starting to call Jack Jake by mistake constantly so if I slip I'm afraid Jake will probably stick.

Finally we got out for our ride and had a nice day. Saddle worked well so I think this is the one I'll keep. I want to start working with Jake with a new bit. I think I can get better contact with something just a little more than a dog bone.

My little chickies are doing well. I try to hold them when I can. I can't believe how much something so tiny can eat! Holy Fat Cow! They better give me some incredible eggs.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss: you def need some mental therapy! amazing the difference riding can make..

@Blue : the peeps are so cute! I hope they keep growing appropriately and tame well. Glad to hear Jake (Jack?) is working out so well. Fingers crossed the saddle does the trick. Scary to hear of the big canine you encountered. Could it have been a dog hyrid? I know around here the full coyotes aren't an issue, but the dog hybrids sure can be.


I got Phin out for a long ride yesterday. The whole story is in my journal. 





























Today, it has simply poured rain.. we are approaching 2 inches and it's not done yet. I just keep repeating to myself, at least it's not snow!


----------



## Blue

Phantom, if we got 2" of rain here we turn to swamp! Our soil just isn't prepared to hold that much water.

I'm positive it was a wolf/coyote hybrid. I'm sure there's a little dog in the gene pool. From what we have seen here they are breeding at an alarming rate. This one was actually very pretty with a really nice coat and grey coloring. A boxier snout than the typical coyote and thicker legs. I don't care what the conservationists are saying. They are becoming a problem. Getting way to brave and close. We had 5 dogs with us and he was still circling and moving in. That's not what standard garden variety coyotes do.

I had to buy larger feeders and waterers for my chicks. How can such a tiny little thing eat so much?


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> I had to buy larger feeders and waterers for my chicks. How can such a tiny little thing eat so much?


:rofl: The only way to grow :rofl: I am asking myself the same when my 2 kiddos (4 and 6) put away a whole package of pasta for dinner by themselves :eek_color: I'm scared when DS hits his teenage years :eek_color:


----------



## Blue

Yes! And when they're teenagers and bring their friends home for the weekend! I used to have to go to the store daily!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> I'm positive it was a wolf/coyote hybrid.


I wonder what has made that cross lose it's fear of people?

We have coyotes around here and they all flee as soon as they realize a person is around. I have not had any experience with wild wolves, but the 3 a friend's family had after a seizure were so shy that I only saw them once (from a distance) in the two years I was going to her place once a week to study.

Def not good to feel like you or your dogs are being sized up as a meal!


----------



## Blue

phantomhorse13 said:


> I wonder what has made that cross lose it's fear of people?
> 
> We have coyotes around here and they all flee as soon as they realize a person is around. I have not had any experience with wild wolves, but the 3 a friend's family had after a seizure were so shy that I only saw them once (from a distance) in the two years I was going to her place once a week to study.
> 
> Def not good to feel like you or your dogs are being sized up as a meal!


Phantom, I've read up a little and of course the research all says things are normal, but we _live_ with it here. 

I can only surmise that the "bit of domestic dog" in the lines has given them too much curiosity and not enough fear. That coupled with the wolf confidence and the coyote cunning and the mix can be lethal. That is only based on what I myself have experienced combined with the reading that I've done. 

It's disturbing for sure, so we're just not taking our dogs on certain trails anymore. There are two left that we haven't had trouble with YET, but I fear those days are numbered as well. The escalation that I've seen has occurred in the last six years. I can only imagine how brazen they will be in the next six.


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> It's disturbing for sure, so we're just not taking our dogs on certain trails anymore. There are two left that we haven't had trouble with YET, but I fear those days are numbered as well. The escalation that I've seen has occurred in the last six years. I can only imagine how brazen they will be in the next six.


I would not be surprised if they do just the opposite. Legal or not, guys will shoot a lot of them. The brave ones will be taken out of the gene pool.


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, I can only hope. I've gotten off a couple rounds, but wasn't even trying to hit one. Now I will actually aim. A good gut shot and the carcass will be gone in sort order.


----------



## Change

@Blue - scary about the coywolves. I've had coyote- and wolf-crosses before, and although they were both hand raised from pups, there was still a bit of the wildness in them. I can imagine how bold they might get if mixed together!

I rode Cally today for about two hours. She was extremely forward and witchy and completely soaked within the first 30 minutes. Most of her being so nervous and energetic was her separation anxiety - she was calling to Tango pretty regularly the whole time we were out. She also almost never really just walked. She jogged, she trotted, and at one point I made her canter AWAY from home just because she was refusing to walk toward home. I may be a bit nuts, but even with her being so contrary, it was a lot of fun. And it was the first time I'd used her brand new wool pad. It's contoured with a cut out for her high wither and was obviously much more comfortable on her than the fleece pad. The sweat pattern was perfect, and even though she was being jiggy and silly, it was obvious that she was moving much more freely than before. Well worth the $$$.

Tomorrow, it's Tango's turn, and since I finished most of my chores today, Cally may get another go-round. I'd love to get about 5 miles on each of them. My butt might hurt tomorrow night, but it'd be SO worth it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue those baby chicks are adorable! What breeds did you choose? we need more pictures :grin: 

Those wolf/coyote crosses sound dangerous, especially to the dogs. Hope that situation improves
@Change lots of wet saddle pads!! Training a horse is fun, isn't it? 
@SwissMiss when your DS becomes a teenager, he needs a job at a restaurant...easiest way to keep a teen male fed, lol 

We have a new boarder at the barn who has a new-to-her rescue QH mare. She wants to do the whole Parrelli method with the mare, but has ridden her a few times. She said it is hard to wait to ride until she has reached the riding stage. I don't know when that is, but I have enjoyed exchanging knowledge and ideas with her. 

Also she is planning to buy one of my saddles!! I took all my treeless saddles out for her to try, and she prefers the Barefoot Arizona (western style). I rode her horse in it too and it was very comfortable :grin:

Plan to take her out on the trails once they are both ready. Really looking forward to having a riding buddy again!!


----------



## Blue

Anita, that sounds like so much fun. Why does she want to do Parelli?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, that sounds like so much fun. Why does she want to do Parelli?


I have no idea why she wants to do Parelli...she just does. She obtained this horse as a project. 

Drove to Birmingham with a couple of my friends to see the Phantom of the Opera. It was fabulous!! Really enjoyed the entire show. 

Tomorrow back to riding!!! 

Also may pick up some baby ducks. The momma duck had lots of babies, but they are all gone now. I think she takes them out into the water too quickly. Anyway, I plan to buy the last 5 baby ducks at TSC tomorrow then raise them at the house until they obtain their feathers. Then plan to turn them loose in the pond at the barn. Hopefully they will live...


----------



## Blue

I love ducks! Just not a good place to have them here


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - ducks on a pond are so cute! Are you sure raccoons or fox didn't get the other ducklings?

Tango got his workout today! 7.13 miles and 3 hours under saddle. We explored some new places, rode down to the creek and in one instance did a little extreme trail for the person on the 15h horse when the branch clearance was only about 4'6". I was lying flat against Tango's neck, but the branches scraped my arms up pretty good. And there were twigs in my hair and Tango's mane. He was Super, though. He was able to maintain a controlled canter even though I could feel him wanting to let loose, and I think he's found his gait... at least sometimes.


----------



## Change

Just a quick one hour and 3+ miles on Cally this morning. She did MUCH better - less dancing and willing to walk out. The only issue we had was speed control on the way home, but nothing worse than a jog when I wanted a walk. I think a few more rides will have her back to being by steady-eddy gal!


----------



## Blue

Change said:


> Just a quick one hour and 3+ miles on Cally this morning. She did MUCH better - less dancing and willing to walk out. The only issue we had was speed control on the way home, but nothing worse than a jog when I wanted a walk. I think a few more rides will have her back to being by steady-eddy gal!


Such a very good feeling, right?


----------



## SwissMiss

I have my pony back :happydance:

Drove to the trainer and brought the trailer, just in case. We agreed previously that I will ride her and then assess if she needs some more time there, or is ok to come home.

The wind was blowing quite a bit, moving the pool noodles noisily around, a filly was frolicking in the arena trying to get Raya to play, but my pony was behaving soooo good. Still not perfect, but relaxed enough for me to feel safe and in control - mission accomplished :smile:
I think I was sporting a huge grin :mrgreen:

And even the trainer admitted that she rode better than he expected. He has never seen me ride her before, so he wasn't too sure if we are ready to tackle it on our own.
We got some "homework" for home and he is available for lessons if needed...

I'm pooped (not used to a 3-hr drive with a trailer) and I haven't ridden since Thanksgiving, but I am a happy camper :winetime:


----------



## Blue

Swiss, :riding::winetime::clap:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : hopefully you won't have any more encounters, so won't need to shoot anything. peaceful rides are a plus!!

@Change : yay for so much saddle time! sounds like the new pad is working out for cally. glad she decided to get with the program after her second ride. tango sounds like a lot of fun. how is your butt today?! :mrgreen:

@AnitaAnne : so pleased to hear there is someone sane at your barn now. hope you get lots of trail time. selling a saddle is always a plus too. look forward to duck pics..

@SwissMiss : HOORAY for your pony being back!! i bet it also felt super to do such a good job riding for the trainer. what kind of homework did you get?


I was back down to Maryland for an endurance ride this weekend. The whole story is in my journal, with lots more pics and the ride video.





































:cowboy:


----------



## Blue

Hoping to get a short ride in this afternoon. I have to go to Prescott this morning to settle up on this saddle. I've had it for a week and I know the guy is very understanding about my work hours and how far away I live, but still. Having something valuable out for a week weighs heavily on my shoulders. 

Really like the saddle though. It's not considered new because it was used a total of 2 times. A young woman just getting into horses and starting lessons was sold 2 saddles from a tack shop in a big city. She weighs maybe 100# and they sold her two western trail saddles in a 16" seat. She would go to lessons and try to practice at home and couldn't figure out why she was having so much trouble. Finally her instructor said something! So she traded them in on more appropriate saddles. Win for me because I get a "new" saddle for a used price. Only downside is I hate new saddles! As husband says, I just need to put in more miles!

Our weather is starting to turn around to gorgeous! Need to use it before it goes straight to summer.

These chicks are getting big! They're starting to get some feathering and hopping around trying to fly! Yikes! I need to get some sort of a cover for this tank they're in. Our nights are still way to chilly to put them out yet.

When I told husband that I was getting chick this year he was kind of so-so, ho-hum. Then I had to tell him they had to stay indoors for several weeks until they can get their feathers and stand the chills. He wasn't impressed, but I was already committed and he went along with it. 

Now, he worries and frets and checks on them more than I do! Good man, this one.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> When I told husband that I was getting chick this year he was kind of so-so, ho-hum. Then I had to tell him they had to stay indoors for several weeks until they can get their feathers and stand the chills. He wasn't impressed, but I was already committed and he went along with it.
> 
> Now, he worries and frets and checks on them more than I do! Good man, this one.


:winetime: Funny how quickly some men start feeling protective of little (or big) critters they didn't really want in the first place:wink:
Hope you get lots of riding in, to give that saddle the broken in feel!

@Change, Cally sounds like a lot of fun... Well, I would probably start to enjoy her when she reached the steady eddy level  I prefer quiet and very broke horses... Then why did I get a greenie?:think:

@AnitaAnne, hopefully the new boarder brings some sanity to the barn!

@phantomhorse13, nice tunnel and bridges :wink: In the first pic Flo looks like she is eager to go!
Yes, I was quite shocked that he liked the way I rode Raya  I am a lot, but not a good rider; but apparently pretty quiet and soft to not freak Lady Raya (Miss Sensitive) out.
Our "homework" consists of working 3-5 days a week, be it riding in the arena, lunging (she learned that there too:wink, and trail riding... Need to keep that good momentum going! Today will be interesting to see if she is actually inclined to get caught. She really enjoyed to be back in the big pasture...


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, mine are all easy catches, but when they're in the big pasture, I can see them actually consider turning away! I just give them MY look and tell them that it will be over quicker if they comply. I've found that sometimes if I go out and catch just for treats and grooming, or sometimes, just a trailer ride to the bank they know that it's not all about work. It's fun too !


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, this is something I worked with her from the beginning... She was not catchable, period. The first day it took 3 hrs and 2 people to catch her in the round pen - and she was wearing a halter! By now she is usually really good. Sometimes I need to walk out to get her, but she will stand still to let me halter her... I simply suspect she may enjoy her newfound freedom (and grass) too much to come up even for food... But she may surprise me, lol


----------



## Blue

Well a short ride simply was not meant to be. I had promised husband I'd do some weed eating and didn't get to that either. 

I went to Prescott to settle up and pay for that saddle. Feel better about that, but the pulling breast collar I thought he had wasn't the quality I wanted so searched around a little and still couldn't find what I wanted.

Head home in time to unhitch the little trailer out front so I can scrub it really nice and take pictures to put it up for sale, then back up to other trailer to get ready to ride. 

By then vet arrived and we talked about the "twitching" that Lacey has been doing. He drew blood but hopes it's nothing more than a mineral deficiency. I never did get results from the other vet. Now I should have results by tomorrow and he at least gave me a concoction of salts to give her for now to see if that helps. Cant hurt for sure.

Well, it took me under an hour and 2 YouTube videos to take my Dyson apart to find out what's wrong. Ok. Got it. Cleaned, lubed. Now it's taken me 2-1/2 hours, 4 videos and a lot of cursing to get it put back together. And I have 2 screws left over. Ugh! Gotta start all over. This isn't how I planned this day. Think I'll go water my tomatoes


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> Well, it took me under an hour and 2 YouTube videos to take my Dyson apart to find out what's wrong. Ok. Got it. Cleaned, lubed. Now it's taken me 2-1/2 hours, 4 videos and a lot of cursing to get it put back together. And I have 2 screws left over. Ugh! Gotta start all over. This isn't how I planned this day. Think I'll go water my tomatoes


So you have a few loose screws?


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> So you have a few loose screws?


Haha, I guess I'm fortunate if it's only a few, right?


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> So you have a few loose screws?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

Lady Raya was not too eager to get caught last night, but she didn't run away either - I call that success!

I only cleaned her feet, applied fly spray and fed her, just to reinforce the "good" in being caught. Little did I know that now she is not really fond of her dinner anymore (some soaked beet pulp with her vitamins mixed in). She used lo lick the bucket completely clean, and yesterday she left about half... I think she really took a liking to the food at the trainer (looked a lot like cracked corn with something else) and now the bland beet pulp isn't too appealing anymore...
Knowing her, appetite will win over eventually, lol!

And I am _so_ sore from riding (and driving) last Sunday! Need to get into the groove again...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : The saddle sounds like a great deal. Having to break it in sounds like a great reason to do lots of riding!! Also, we need more chick pics. I had a great laugh over the loose screws - good luck with that. :grin:

@SwissMiss: That sounds like some very do-able homework. Poor food-deprived Raya: however will she go on eating just beet pulp?!


On Sunday, DH and I got George and Sultan out. The whole story, with more pics, is in my journal.




















Yesterday, I went over to Nicole's and got to ride Polo for the first time! 



















Today is supposed to be record-breaking heat, so I plan to torture everyone with baths. :twisted:


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*SwissMiss*: That sounds like some very do-able homework. Poor food-deprived Raya: however will she go on eating just beet pulp?!


Yeah, poor horse. She realized I will feed the leftovers to the other horses and she will not get anything else... Yesterday she licked her bucket completely clean again - But I have to admit, I mixed a little of sweet feed in it, just to make sure she eats her supplements...




phantomhorse13 said:


> Today is supposed to be record-breaking heat, so I plan to torture everyone with baths. :twisted:


How cruel!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, I got lots of saddle time, first with Phin and then a brief jaunt on Polo. Phin and I had quite the adventure. The whole story and more pics are in my journal.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss thrilling to have Miss Raya back home! Hunger won out over taste, lol 

Sounds like she and you both learnt a lot from the trainer. Happy trails! 
@Blue more baby chicken pictures plz. I want some baby chicks and ducks but have to control myself, no place to put the darlings 
@chance you are getting in a lot of good riding! Don't ya love spring? 
@phantomhorse13 what an adventure you had with Phin and friends! He has turned into such a fine mount under your careful training. You are so blessed 
@Celeste how is the princess lately? Going to ride the trails this weekend?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just a quick update; things continue to get worse and worse at the crazy boarder barn. Two nights ago I turned out Chivas and Sassy and that mean pony immediately ran straight at Sassy with head straight out and teeth bared. He kept running poor Sassy off from the herd. 

She ran and ran until she was far away, then Chivas and the other mare would try to go over to her and the shiitake pony would run her down again. She couldn't do anything except run for her life. 

We watched this go on and on 4 times he ran her off and I couldn't take it anymore and went to rescue her. She was breathing so hard and covered in sweat. Keep in mind the poor girl is 22 years old and arthritic. 

Even trying to get through the gate with me that little snot ran up behind her and I was nearly crushed. 

I turned her out in the arena with Dreamer after hosing her off. Poor girl. 

I told the BO what happened yesterday, and guess what? She doesn't believe the pony is so bad! I told her I had a witness to the event, then she didn't make a comment. 

So we talk yesterday, and I ask her about splitting the pasture into two ten acre pieces +/- at my expense and she said she'd think about it. 

So this morning, I get a call from the BO and she is all fired up. The Queen bee and the Drama Queen are upset because there is manure in the arena! 

So now poor Dreamer can no longer go out anywhere unless I am there! She tells me to stick my horses *back out in the pasture where they belong*I am so done with that place and the shiitake. I told her I would put out Sassy during the day, but up at night. Dreamer poor thing is now stuck in the stall 24/7. :twisted:

By mutual agreement, I am going to look for another place to put my poor horses. How can a place that looks so nice be so full of Japanese mushrooms?!?!?

Just yesterday she was saying how in the past people used to write her notes saying how much they enjoyed boarding there, and now when people leave they complain about how awful the place is. 

Well, DUH!

As long as she values those two trouble-makers, she won't ever have peace. They act like they own the place and think they can control what everyone does with their horse(s). 

They will attack the next person foolish enough to board there.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Poor Sassy in the washrack after being chased by that mean pony BEFORE I hosed her down


----------



## Blue

I was thinking about your dilemma yesterday wondering how it was going. I honestly feel that you need to move out soon! I sure hope that BO will make enough income just off of the two Queens, because that's where she's headed. There have got to be better places!


----------



## Blue

Here's the chicks today. They're getting feathers and looking a little gangly. Not the cute little chickies they were when I first brought them home


----------



## Celeste

I finally have the whole weekend off! I hope the weather stays nice. I hope to ride Friday, Saturday, and Sunday! The Princess has been doing much better these days, though I hesitate to say that out loud.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, I hope you have a wonderful weekend with plenty of riding
@Blue the chicks are growing soooo fast!
@phantomhorse13 Phin is turning into such a good boy! And handsome too.
@AnitaAnne I am simply speechless about all the shiitake going on at your barn! Poor Sassy. I hope you find something soon! 
After reading your story I almost feel guilty of complaining about my barn. I haven't been out there on a regular basis for the last month, and sadly it shows. The BO does as much as she can, but none of the girls that used to ride is doing much... Is it too much to ask to clean out the stall you had your horse in? Or maybe dump and scrub a water bucket before new life forms develop? Sorry for the rant, I am just frustrated and feel sorry for the BO. But then I am still _paying_ board, so I really rather play with my horse than trying to clean stuff up...

On a brighter note, Raya decided beet pulp without molasses is still better than nothing, lol. She wasn't really enthused about being caught, but she gave up after less than 5 minutes. I think she remembers that running away normally means _much_ more work, lol.


----------



## carshon

I second what @Blue said. I sure hope the BO is making enough money off of those trouble makers that she can afford to lose boarders.

Poor Sassy- BTW though she looks pretty good for 22


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> I second what @Blue said. I sure hope the BO is making enough money off of those trouble makers that she can afford to lose boarders.
> 
> Poor Sassy- BTW though she looks pretty good for 22


Thank you! She is a sweet girl and deserves to have a good retirement. She was breathing even harder before I walked her across the pasture into the barn. 


The BO is making less off the two troublemakers than what I pay! Not to mention the loss of funds from all the others that have been subject to their witch hunts. Going to rename the place *SALEM*

Of course adding in what the cheapskate owner of the mean pony pays, and the three of them do pay more than me, _however_ the two worst would never leave there

After I leave, I plan to write a nice note to the BO being sure to mention how much she must ENJOY having the Queen Bee and the Drama Queen *run the place *because their witch hunt has cost her X dollars per year from me...over maybe ten years I expect to be riding!

Add in the X dollars from the three people that left with a total of four horses, and well that is a lot of money to loose...

Seven horses gone over two years, because of the way the place is run! Holy Moly!


----------



## Blue

Yes! Stick to your guns! She needs to see reality


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*AnitaAnne* : Your barn is _insanity_. I hope you can find another place asap.

@*Blue* : chicks are looking great. what kind(s) are they?

@*Celeste* : hope you have a great weekend with lots of saddle time!

@*SwissMiss* : glad Raya decided the beet pulp was edible. My mare won't touch it, though the boys think its wonderful.


On Thursday, I got George out and yesterday I got Sultan out. The whole story is in my journal.






































For those of you who aren't able to ride for whatever reason, I was thinking of you yesterday:







My parents are in town for the holiday weekend. Hope everyone has a good Egg Day!


----------



## Blue

@phantom, I got 3 leghorns and 3 americaunas. We'll see how they shape up. So far the leghorns are definitely larger and more flighty.


----------



## Change

It's finally the weekend again. @phantomhorse13 - my butt still has a partially healed raw spot - sitting at a desk all day hasn't helped it's healing. But, it's Saturday, the weather is lovely, and I will be riding Tango later. It's his turn! Tomorrow, Cally gets her turn. I'm debating the heavy, noisy roping saddle for Tango tomorrow. It has a wider twist and might spare my owie some. I can ride Cally in the Trooper (padded seat) without too much discomfort.
@AnitaAnne - Poor, sweet Sassy! And I ditto that she's a fine looking lady! I don't know how you've had the patience to put up with the crap at your barn. Yes, definitely point out to the BO how much income she's losing, and has lost. 
@Blue - cute little chicks, even at the 'ugly duckling' stage!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, while I was at tractor supply the other day I spent waaaay too long watching the little chicks and ducklings! 
But not going to happen... sigh
@Change hoping for speedy healing. Maybe saddle time will help??? You never know...
@phantomhorse13, thank you for riding for me  Looks sooo nice! I am working this weekend (again) and in addition am barn sitting. I _so_ want to go ride, but after a long work day and trying to get the barn to a level I actually feel comfortable, I am way too worn out to even attempt to ride... The thought of saddling wears me out and we are not ready to try bareback yet. So we practice longing and ground work. Not that I hear any complaint from Raya - I think she enjoys being back to her pasture, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Change* : try slathering your owie in liquid bandage before you ride - that stuff can be a live saver!

@*SwissMiss* : hope you get a chance to actually be able to ride. i am sure you must miss it. though maybe its the universe telling you to try walking around bareback after your groundwork!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*SwissMiss* : hope you get a chance to actually be able to ride. i am sure you must miss it. though maybe its the universe telling you to try walking around bareback after your groundwork!


:eek_color: my last bareback ride was probably 20 years ago :eek_color: Not sure if I am brave enough to try it :? But maybe I should :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue

@Swiss, maybe even bareback for a couple of minutes can really boost your confidence


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> @Swiss, maybe even bareback for a couple of minutes can really boost your confidence


True, maybe I should borrow a lesson horse first :cowboy:


----------



## Change

I saddled Tango up around 4 this afternoon and we did a nice little 5 mile ride around the big cotton field. He did really good, although there were a couple 'What's That?" moments along the way. Turns out For Sale signs are scarier than loose, barking dogs! Whodathunkit? ;-)

I don't know what I was thinking, riding out at 4, in 81F heat on a black horse!! But Tango didn't seem to mind and I actually had to hold his speed down several times as he would first go into a lovely fast walk then break into a front end lifting trot which, if I didn't check him down (and I'll admit, I didn't a few times) would turn into a smooth, slow canter that was no faster than his trot. I swear that boy would rather lope than trot! 

Tomorrow I'll try to get moving earlier and take Cally out for about 3 miles. I don't want to do more than that with her since she's getting a bit long and the farrier doesn't come until next Friday. We'll mostly walk - if she cooperates and doesn't act like the crazy mare I rode last Friday!

Oh! Today was Tango's 6th ride out (5th solo) and he has now broken the 20 mile mark! I love that horse!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning and *HAPPY* *EASTER*!!


----------



## Celeste

Picture 1: Clean Princess after a bath
Picture 2: Naughty Princess that rolled 5 minutes after bath


----------



## carshon

@Celeste Princess has such a gorgeous face!


----------



## Change

I agree! Princess is lovely, even after a roll! 

Cally didn't get ridden yesterday - by the time I got moving, it was already too hot and humid and I decided her hind toes are just too long. She doesn't realize what a lucky horse she is!


----------



## Celeste

@carshon and @Change Thanks!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, at least Princess gave you about 5 mins to admire her clean beauty, lol. But the dust just adds a special dimension to her!


----------



## Celeste

She apparently likes that dusty look. lol


----------



## Change

Better than my smoky black, who prefers the crusty muddy look to simply dust! ;-) Must be a guy-thing!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Filth goes without saying for our herd of greys. I don't think they wait even 5 seconds after being turned out after a B-A-T-H to roll!



Today, I wanted to clip Phin in preparation for the ride this weekend in Virginia. The forecast is to be near 80, though you would have a hard time knowing it here today, where it's in the mid-40s with a nasty cold wind.

The horses were feeling frisky and put on quite a show for me:





:icon_rolleyes: :gallop: :icon_rolleyes:

And what, you wonder, would get 4 experienced endurance horses so riled up?










The dreaded horse-eating deer! :rofl:


After watching them run around for a bit, I went out to catch Phin. Once I was in the barn, it started sounding like a tractor pull outside, as my BIL and his guys came over to work up and fertilize the fields beside the house. Poor Phin - things that should be simple always turn into a circus when he is around. Despite the chaos, Phin kept his head and was soon somewhat nekkid. 











On a fun note, my flowers are blooming! I am still in shock daily that anything grew, let alone bloomed:











The next week is fairly crazy, as we head for the ride early tomorrow, come roaring back on Saturday for a memorial service, then head down to my parent's for the night. First thing Sunday morning, we are heading off on vacation!

Hope everyone gets some saddle time for me while I am away.


----------



## SwissMiss

Today I manged to finagle a day off (I sooo love working weekends - not) and went for a trail ride.
Lady Raya was a not inclined to let me catch her without fuss, so she (and I) got a good bit of exercise before we even started. But as usual, she gave up trying to run away, after I _made_ her run for a while. It was the first time since boot camp that I trailered her off the farm, and she was a sweaty, snorting mess in the trailer, because she had to leave the herd, but remembered her manners.

Given her behavior, I was expecting a less than stellar ride, but she managed to surprise me :grin: I think that was the best ride we ever had together! She was eager to move out, responsive to cues and her power steering around the trees was impressive! And since she is way fitter than she was before boot camp, her gait was so much smoother too :cowboy:

Looks like the money invested in training was very well spent! I am a very happy camper right now :happydance:


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, I love rides like that!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, I love rides like that!


Me too!


----------



## Change

Sweeeet!! @SwissMiss! 

I didn't get to ride; it has rained on and off since Thursday night and the ground is a mucky, muddy, slippery mess! My farrier had to cancel on Friday because of the rain, but managed to find a few hours of ... not rain on Saturday, so at least Tango got trimmed and Cally got new front shoes. AND!! She's doing so well, the farrier felt she didn't even need wedges anymore! She's back in normal shoes. AND AND!! She grew out more than usual, so her interval has been shortened by a week.

And that is about all the horsey time I've gotten (besides feeding) this weekend.


----------



## Blue

@Change, that is very good news about the feet, but bad news about the rain. Wish we could get a little. It's dry, dry, dry here


----------



## Blue

@Change, that is very good news about the feet, but bad news about the rain. Wish we could get a little. It's dry, dry, dry here


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste your Princess is simply gorgeous! You must post more pictures of her, all we usually see are her dainty ears :grin:

Why do horses love to be dirty when we love them looking so clean???
@phantomhorse13 Phin is such a good boy to put up with all the distractions. So thrilled you have such a wonderful horse. 

Loved the *White herd showing off* video! Just beautiful. 

Have a great time on your vacation!
@SwissMiss What a day you had with Miss Raya!! Isn't it wonderful having her home? Do you think she was as happy to be back on the trails as you were? 

Some day we have to ride together! I think my Chivas and your Raya would be a good match


----------



## Change

@Blue - after last summer's drought, I shouldn't complain about the rain; I don't mind it during the week, but when it messes with my weekend riding, I can't help but gripe! 

When I lived in Arizona, the rain never stopped me from riding. But there, at least, the sandy ground never got so dangerous and slippery. Here, I've seen Tango lose his footing just playing in the field! I sure don't want him going down with me on him!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change Fabulous news about Cally's feet!!! Your Farrier is a gem :grin:

We do need rain, but sure is better when it is spaced out a bit.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally got a trail ride in yesterday!!! 

The new boarder & I did some pasture riding together Thursday evening, and we both thought her mare was ready for the trails. She has only owned her for 5 weeks, and got her from a rescue so not a lot known about the mare. 

Unfortunately, the newest boarder put her horse out in the pasture Thursday night, so Saturday morning we discover her mare has a swelling on her right front. It is not hot and she doesn't seem to be off on it, so we decided to go out to the trails anyway, even if we don't get to ride. At least we would be able to assess how she does in the environment. 

Chivas did not escape injury, he had a huge scrape on his hindquarter, looked like a kick. Again, no lameness and won't interfere with the saddle. 

Her mare took a little convincing to load on my trailer (has a ramp), but overall was not too bad. No real blowup, always a blessing. 

So we arrive at the trailhead to find there is a bicycle race scheduled that day, and they are using some of the horse (now called multi-use) trails. Bummer :-(

Chivas is READY TO GOOOO! He about mowed me down running into the trailer, and as soon as we unloaded he peed!! Good Boy!! 

Small turnout of horse people there, and most had been camping since Friday. Saw my farrier there though, and met all his kids. Cute bunch and all good riders! 

So all was going well until we were about a mile down the trail and my friend's mare starts showing lameness. So we turned around and called it a day. 

I had to keep riding Chivas up the trail ahead of her, pivot and go past her, repeat. They really don't keep pace well together except when she is trotting and Chivas is gaiting. Otherwise Chivas walks much faster on the trails. So not sure how they will work out as trail buddies...

Cont.


----------



## AnitaAnne

In other news, the mean pony was seen mounting my friend's mare and apparently the other mare too. My Sassy was safely in the barn, TG. 

There has been a big increase of aggression by the Drama Queen to me, and so I decided to load up my two old ones after we returned from our trail ride and move them. 

So only Chivas is still at the boarder barn, and I plan to move him this week, along with the rest of my stuff. I've been moving a few things off at a time, starting with having the big carport relocated last Saturday; bet that made a few people mad, lol. We started at 6am before anyone else was there, by the time the drama queen showed up at 730, the building was half down! 

I can't express how relieved I am to be leaving that place. It is very beautiful, but the place is poisoned by a few.


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - I am so glad to hear you are getting out of that toxic barn! I'm sure you and your horses will be much happier! And happy to hear you at least got in a short ride! It sounds like Chivas enjoyed it too!

And yes, my farrier is AMAZING! Cally's feet were absolutely horrid when I bought her; I probably should have passed on her, but I really was tired of looking and she did show potential. Two and a half years later, she's finally in normal shoes, her soles are up, and she really is a terrific trail horse that is usually a lot of fun to ride. Yes, she's buddy sour and can be ****y at times, but she'll still go out and do pretty much anything I ask of her. The fact that I can ride out and do what we do is because my farrier does what she does so well!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change a great farrier makes all the difference! Have owned two horses that needed wedges, the first one was CAUSED by a bad farrier, who came highly recommended :-? 

So wonderful you and your fabulous farrier were able to improve Cally's feet and she is happier too. :happydance:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*SwissMiss* What a day you had with Miss Raya!! Isn't it wonderful having her home? Do you think she was as happy to be back on the trails as you were?
> 
> Some day we have to ride together! I think my Chivas and your Raya would be a good match


 
It makes my day more busy having her back, but I am for sure she is closer now; just missed messing with her on a daily basis Knowing her, she is happy being back out in the pasture But the way she was eagerly heading down the trail (even leading one way), makes me wonder if she missed it too!

Yes, one day I will feel brave enough to haul for a camping trip and we should meet up!

I am so glad to hear that you are moving away from _the_ barn! You and your horses will be much happier too! No facility can be that nice to put up with all the drama!!!

Sorry to hear you got only a little trail ride in - But a short one is better than none! Chivas was simply excited to hit the trails :gallop:
@Change, good news about Cally's feet! Sounds like you have a real gem of a farrier! And of course your set-up is helping too :smile:


----------



## SwissMiss

Can my spoiled pony guess when I think about longing her? :-?
I was rather early at the barn to work her a bit, and when I walked up to her a saw a bloody leg  She wasn't too bad getting caught and after I had her out of the tall grass , I saw that the blood was from a cut across the inside of her pastern. A nice cut > 2 inches long :-( A little bit of swelling, but luckily not too deep of a cut and no lameness. Who knows what happened. Probably got hung up somewhere...

Change in plans: good, long cold hosing (accompanied by a perpetual mare glare), putting ointment on and then a thorough grooming. And my fidgety pony stood like a rock, eyes half closed. One of the few times she actually seemed to enjoy a good grooming session inkunicorn:

And after all the TLC, even the cut didn't look that bad anymore


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, Yikes! annoying cut but it doesn't look too bad. Hope it heals up soon.

Well my friends i have some more difficult news. My big Walker dog passed away this past Sunday of cancer. He had been horribly depressed ever since his sister, Molly died. Two weeks ago he developed a cough. I honestly thought it would be congestive heart failure, but X-rays showed otherwise. It was either advanced Valley fever or cancer. The titers for valley fever came back negative. Sadly less than a week from the official diagnosis, he had declined so badly that he lungs were filling and he was having trouble breathing. It was time to let go and he was ready. We had our vet come out Sunday morning to euthanize. He is now buried under our willow tree with Blue and all of the rest of his family.

I truly hope this is the last of my losses for some time. I feel like I'm never going to climb out of this depression

And to find out about the horrible rumors going around the neighborhood about "the killing". It hurts. Apparently we are now "druggies" and "probably have a meth lab under the house". And "our kind" shouldn't be allowed in this neighborhood. This was all screamed at us over our fence at about 7am on Easter morning. We have "killer dogs" and shouldn't be allowed here and "everyone knows about our kind". 

No explanation as to what "our kind" is or how we're a threat. We ended up calling the sheriff, not to file a complaint but just to put on record that there was an altercation and we have reason to worry for our animals and property.

Honestly you guys. I've thought and thought about what happened to Blue. I have no definite answers but I THINK I've been able to piece together what most probably happened.

You see, I've always kept the younger dogs separated when I was gone. Play time can get out of hand. The older ones mostly just stayed in the house so I didn't even think about separating when I went for a ride. I had taken the younger ones with me.

I think that Blue was outside because he knew I was packing up for a camping trip. My big trailer was out, my gear was out getting cleaned and sorted. I think he may have been keeping an eye on the "camping trip" just making sure that he didn't get left behind.

Blue could be extremely toy possessive. If there was a toy or treat within 2 acres he had to have it.

Possible and probable scenario is that Levi may have had a toy and Blue went to take it away. Levi didn't want to give it up and things escalated. As I wasn't here to intervene it all probably went south in a hurry.

That is not etched in stone, but it somehow feels like what happened. It doesn't change how I feel about Levi and doesn't change that I want nothing to do with him, it does make the horrible rumors traveling around the neighborhood more difficult to handle. And I know who is fueling the rumors but nothing I can do.

So there is one person in this whole neighborhood that likes us and actually asks what happened. Neighbor L is a sweetheart and she, like us, just wants to be left alone. She also is an animal lover and would spend time watching our dogs and horses play just for fun.

Blue. The best dog ever 2008 to 2017. I miss him









Handsome Walker. 2006 to 2017 What a character









Haha, his papa would always lay on the trampoline when we had it. Now Walker has to keep watch on the picnic table


----------



## Celeste

@Blue, I am so sorry about your dogs.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss that is a scary looking cut; good to hear she is not lame. Hope it heals quickly.
@Blue so sorry to hear you have lost another dog. This is a tough time for you. Don't understand the neighborhood turning on you...people are hard to understand sometimes. Praying your spirits improve and your neighbors see their error


----------



## carshon

@Blue sorry to hear about walker. It is so hard to lose them so close together. as for neighbors - I really get where you are coming from. I have COWHATER neighbor who watches everything we do and reports it to anyone he can think of. I just want to be left alone. Live and let Live kind of thing.


----------



## Blue

carshon said:


> @Blue sorry to hear about walker. It is so hard to lose them so close together. as for neighbors - I really get where you are coming from. I have COWHATER neighbor who watches everything we do and reports it to anyone he can think of. I just want to be left alone. Live and let Live kind of thing.


Exactly! Unfortunately we have two neighbors that feel the laws only apply to us and another that feels spreading rumors is her right. O well. The truth ALWAYS comes out eventually


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Exactly! Unfortunately we have two neighbors that feel the laws only apply to us and another that feels spreading rumors is her right. O well. The truth ALWAYS comes out eventually


Then there is Karma


----------



## Change

@Blue - I am so sorry to hear about Walker. He was a beautiful dog! And Blue. Yeah, I know how heelers can be pretty possessive _and _protective of what they consider 'theirs.' They're still great dogs, though. So sad that the neighbors think they have the right to judge without knowing the facts. I'm pretty lucky with my neighbors, considering I'm the only one with horses! There's just one cranky lady just over the hill who watches like a hawk to see if my horse will poop along her property line - just to scream at me to remind me to come clean it up! Gah. 

Today was hot and muggy and yet I still managed to be outside for most of it. Two weeks of manure to relocate thanks to last weekend's constant rain. Two horses to bathe (and Tango promptly rolled and is again filthy). A 20' section of fence built. 40 feet of electric wire to remove from the circuit. I was planning on riding Cally for an hour or so this evening as it cooled off, but that's when Son found the energy to build the fence. He doesn't feel this good very often, so I gave up my riding time. The fence is nice but doggonit, I really wanted to ride. Tomorrow, I will!


----------



## Blue

@Change, and of course that old lady's property line is the only place they want to poop right? Happy riding!


----------



## Blue

I got one really nice ride in this past week. Took the new horse Jake and rode with a friend and her neighbor. The neighbor is a really nice man that recently bought a mare. I remember the mare as I had seen her ad and passed on her. High, high energy and too new to trails. Not the horse I would have chosen for an older man with limited experience, but she's coming around. He is working on checking her back to ride with a group the mare was doing a lot of head tossing. He was using a Tom Thumb on her and we had to explain the effect of that, plus the leverage she was receiving from the straight shanks. His response was his last horse did fine in this bit. Ok, but this is a different horse. After we explained that actual physics of that bit, I think he understood a little better.

We did get him to slide his hands down and give her some relief from that bit, but then he'd get nervous and pick them up again. He did however say he would try some other bits on her. That's progress.

Gotta make a Sunday morning trip to Home Depot with the mister. He wants to put in a gas water heater and get this electric one out of here. our electric bill is outrageous and we're sure most of it is this quick recover water heater. After this we have to figure out how to afford to replace our whole a/c system. It's 16 years old and so inefficient that they don't even manufacture them anymore.

Sold our old steer, Henry, to my vet. Henry had developed an eye cancer and was miserable. The only thing to do about it was remove the eye, which we would have been willing to do, but we have been unable to find a chute large enough for him. Vet explained to me why anesthesia is not a good choice for cows so the only other alternative was to shoot him, which I couldn't do and I could never talk husband into it, or euthanize. Vet offered to buy him for a reasonable price. I told him Henry's older, not sure how tough that meat would be, but he was comfortable with all that hamburger and stew meat. I doubt he'd get anything tender enough for the grill, but he has a large family and it would help them out so that's what we did. At least I know vet will be respectful and compassionate with Henry's demise. My neighbor is a little upset as she really liked Henry. She'd give him apples everyday and he would let her scratch his neck. But we couldn't leave him out there with that eye for a fly filled summer.

Well, that's my news. O! My little chicks aren't little chicks anymore. Just over 5 weeks and we're about ready to kick them out of the house and into their new home outside. They're pretty cramped in this stock tank. I need to get some shavings and I want a different waterer. The one I got is very difficult to use. When this last wind storm passes I think they're headed out. If we have some cool nights I can always connect the heat lamp with an extension cord.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue sorry to hear about Henry the steer. Seems he had a good life. 

Did you have a good ride? Hope the mare works out for your neighbor. 
@Change you got a lot of projects completed! Always good to put the kiddos to work if they are feeling helpful, lol. 

Totally hot and muggy here too! 

I got Chivas moved along with all my stuff Saturday, for the first time ever he backed out of the trailer before loading up. He saw the feed can and the saddle rack in the trailer and was like :eek_color:

I can't express how relieved I feel to be out of there! Plus I will be saving almost $300/month :thumbsup:

No more DRAMA from those loonies for me!! :happydance:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : at least you got one good ride on Raya before she tried to hack off her own leg - always something!!

@Change : always great when you can see improvement in feet. hopefully the progress continues. you got tons of work done so hopefully get some saddle time too.

@AnitaAnne : i am SO SO SO glad you are gone from that horrible place!! 

@Blue : i cannot believe you lost another dog.. horrible how fast things can progress with no warning. I hate that your neighbors are being such shiitakeheads about it too. glad you got some saddle time with Jake.


The last 10 days has been crazy for me. We went down to Virginia for a 55 miler last weekend. The whole story is in my journal.





































Immediately after the ride, we rushed home to attend Gina's Mom's memorial, then we went down to Philly to start vacation. We spent a glorious 5 days in Cancun.

I hope to have some time to get vacation pictures organized early this week - I haven't even looked at them yet!! We spent all weekend catching up on all the stuff around the farm that hadn't done itself while we were away.


----------



## Celeste

It was a beautiful day. I put on my riding pants and boots. Called up the horses. My main mare had thrown a shoe and her hoof is way too broken up to ride on. Dang it. I was really looking forward to the ride.

The kids went to look in one of the spooky old abandoned houses on our property. They found a black vulture with eggs. She flew up at them and left. Then she came back. I went out and looked at them too. The eggs are actually blue, but the flash fades them. They are the size of extra large chicken eggs.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, so sorry to hear about Walker. And you don't need enemies with some neighbors like that! At least you got some nice rides in!
@AnitaAnne I am sooooooo glad you are out of there completely! Hopefully you are back to enjoy your horses drama-free!
@phantomhorse13 hope you had a fabulous vacation and (as usual) lots of riding as soon as you came back.
@Change, it seems the work around the barn never ends, isn't it? But the new fence must be nice!

I must miss some people, so hello :wave: 

Nothing really exciting to tell here, as I am back to working weekends (and can't really take off during the week either), so I feel a bit blah...
Raya's cut has healed without any fuss, but after trimming her thrushy frogs this week, she is not a happy camper on hard ground. But apparently the arena is soft enough to not bother her, as she was zooming around in a beautiful canter on the longe line; showing me her displeasure of being worked with her typical mare glare :icon_rolleyes:

She is done shedding and her dapples have all but disappered, but she is nice and slick. So of course I had to take a picture 









And realized she has come quite a ways since I saw her the first time 2 years ago. She has finally matured physically :loveshower: Is about time as an 8 year old!









Her mane and tail were sooo much whiter back then - well, she was cleaner overall :think:


----------



## Celeste

@SwissMiss She is beautiful!


----------



## SwissMiss

Thank you @Celeste


----------



## phantomhorse13

Vacation was lovely. We got super lucky as they had rain the day before we arrived and it was cloudy and threatening rain on the morning we left. But we had sun the entire time we were there and if it was super windy a couple days, at least the sun was still shining!

Our group stayed at at an all-inclusive, which had both a gorgeous chunk of beach and multiple pools. Generally, we started on the beach for the monrning, then fled to the pool by lunch (when the wind was strong enough to be giving free derm-abrasions).




























We did a half day catamaran trip to the local reef, where we got to swim and snorkel. I was very glad I took motion sickness medicine first, as the wind was roaring which resulted in 3-5ft waves. That doesn't sound too bad until you are on a not-very-big boat in them! We stopped for lunch in a protected cove and the wind was still strong enough to make white caps.





























Of course, both DH and I got a respiratory plague upon our return home (gotta love traveling on planes), so I have been dragging all week. I was not sorry it rained all weekend, as that gave us an excuse to only do inside projects and rest. Today, I am finally starting to have a productive cough and am carting tisses everywhere, so hopefully I am on the mend.


----------



## Blue

Looking good Phantom! Sorry you're dragging now, but at least you had a great time.


----------



## Change

Yesterday morning I posted on another thread that in 50 years of riding, I'd never come off a green horse. Well, let's change that to the last 36 hours. I rode Tango yesterday, and all was fine for the first 6 miles. I asked him to go through an old combine shed, and he refused. The first time he just stopped. The second time I asked, he took a step in, then backed out. The third time? Well, that's the charm, I guess. He did a 90 degree spin, popped his butt up and got me forward, then did a few rodeo worthy bucks and I sorta semi-bailed/got bucked off. And he took off for home at full speed.

Thankfully, son was with me on his 4-wheeler, so I hopped on for the wild ride after Tango. Again, thankfully, Tango stayed on the trails and off the road until it was time to cross. A good Samaritan saw him racing along unridden and sort of paced him to keep any cars from coming up his way until Tango took the turn to cross that road and head up our street. Where he slowed to a trot and let us pace him, although he was still too skittish to let us catch the (one surviving) rein. He got to our drive, turned in and stopped. "Okay Mom, we're home. Unsaddle me." I checked him over for injuries, untacked him and walked him off to cool, then hosed his legs for good measure. He's fine. I have a few scrapes and bumps, but my pride is the only thing really damaged. ;-)


----------



## tinyliny

you are one tough cookie!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change thankful you are both alright! We don't bounce as easy as time goes on...Very fortunate your son was there to bring you back. 
@SwissMiss Raya is a beauty! Hope you can get a day off and be able to ride. 
@Celeste very interesting to find vulture eggs! Didn't know they were blue. 

Bummer you missed out on a ride though. 
@phantomhorse13 Nice vacation pictures! Great you were able to get away for some R&R.


----------



## Blue

@Change, what a ride! So glad you weren't hurt more seriously. Keep checking yourself over for a couple of days. Don't want to scare you with my story, but suffice to say trouble didn't pop up right away.

Was there something in the shed that was scaring him? Or just the shed itself? Youngsters scare me anymore.

Took this yesterday. It occurred to me I have a black, a white and a bay. Doesn't get too much prettier than this.


----------



## Celeste

@Change I'm glad you survived the fall. Remember never to say never. Somebody somewhere hears that stuff and makes it happen.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Celeste* : the vulture eggs were very interesting. funny how I never thought about those birds nesting before!

@*SwissMiss* : the before and after pics of Raya are very telling - what a difference! hope you get some saddle time very soon.

@*Change* : very glad to hear you came away from your adventure with Tango without injury. that could have ended very differently. is that type of reaction normal for him in a stressful situation?


Today, I felt almost like a human again and momma nature was in a much better mood, so Nicole came over with Hombre and I got Phin out.

I was expecting him to be a bit silly as he's not been ridden in over 2 weeks and the weather is still cool, but he was a very good boy. He was fairly disgusted over the casual pace, but he behaved himself all the same. We just moseyed around the Sugarloaf, then went home via the outdoor ring.




















When we got to the outdoor, Phin eyeballed the jumps like they were going to eat him, so I decided to circle around and pop him over one of the smaller ones. As we circled around, Phin went right over a turkey that I assume was sitting on a nest (neither of us saw it in the tall grass). It didn't fly until we were literally right on top of it. Phin leapt straight up and got enough air time that I had time to think "oh this is gonna suck." I expected him to hit the ground bucking and we were not too far from the rocky place the creek crosses (and I expected him to go that way as it was towards home).

I was thrilled beyond words that he hit the ground and promptly came right back to me, with not even a hint of a buck. We made a small circle and then went back to the jumps. While he was def agitated, I was pretty pleased with the result! Turns out Nicole had been filming, but she stopped paying attention to where she was filming once the turkey flew up as she was expecting me to hit the ground. Here you can see the (very blurry due to cropping) slowed down version, then the jumping. Never a dull minute!!







The rest of the ride was uneventful, thank goodness.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 WOOHOO! Wildlife jumps, what a fabulous idea :rofl: Good to hear Phin kept it together with the turkey, but he was ready to GO on the jumps


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have a confession to make...I have more baby chicks! 

Picked up some straight run mixed Bantam chicks two weeks ago from a TSC. They were already a week old (or two weeks - the manager wasn't sure). 

Don't know what kind they are, but pretty sure 4 of them are Cochins. For sure the lightest (and biggest) one is a Cochin, and the three brownish ones look like them too but don't have as many feathers on their legs. 

Then there are the two little mystery chicks; have no idea what they are, but they are tiny! 

Here's a little video; anyone want to take a guess on the breed or sex of my little chicks? 







PS - background whining courtesy of Lily the spoiled-rotten-rat-terrier


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : love the chicks (and laughed at the whining dog in the background). i know nothing about fowl so can't offer any guesses as to breeds or genders, but what fun!


Today, I got George out for his first ride in over 2 weeks. The weather is still brisk so I was expecting him to be a hyper goof and he didn't disappoint. When George realized the ride wasn't going to be at breakneck speed, he started spooking at everything and nothing. At one point, he leapt sideways into a huge patch of stickerbushes which were tall enough to come across my lap! He came out of that one bleeding from multiple small places on his legs (so did I :???.. luckily nobody was around to see him or they would have thought I was abusing him. :icon_rolleyes:




























When we got home, I hosed him off to get a good look at the marks, but they were nothing but scratches. Once I turned him out, he immediately dropped to roll, then jumped up to run around the pasture bucking and farting. Obviously, I exhausted him. :grin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Poor George! Forcing him to ride at a reasonable pace and having to provide his own excitement :dance-smiley05:

Good to hear you both survived the sticker bush spook. You sure have had some exciting rides lately. 

I spent a few hours mowing down sticker bushes and assorted weeds out in the pasture. Was using my brand new walk behind string weed wacker. It is easier on the back than carrying one, but still takes a long time. Still have a lot to do...


----------



## Change

Celeste said:


> @Change I'm glad you survived the fall. Remember never to say never. Somebody somewhere hears that stuff and makes it happen.


I ~knew~ I should have knocked on wood after posting that ... but my desk is made of glass! LOL


----------



## Change

@PhantomHorse - No, although Tango has refused a few times, he's never really done a spin/buck other than on that one ride in the pasture when Cally gave him a dirty look. Usually, if he's unsure about something, he'll stop and stare, and might refuse to go closer by going sideways (like the horse eating mattress out behind the house). I don't know what it was about the shed - it's taller and more open than his barn, and open on 2 1/2 sides. He was already a bit agitated because of the scary water tank I circled him around, so I guess I was just asking too much all at once and he'd had enough. I ride him in the big roping saddle the next few times, just because it's much harder to get me forward in it, so if he pulls a stunt like that again (thinking, "hey it worked last time") I'll be more likely to stick it.

And for the next few rides, I might ask about the shed, but I won't push it. I'll let him get used to going by it, closer each time until he doesn't even realize he's walked through it. I might even use that nice flat grassy area next to it for a little bit of schooling since I don't have an arena to work in!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : I have often wished for a trimmer like that for some of the trails, though I wonder if shoving it uphill would be just as tiring as hacking at the stickerbushes by hand. why do stickers grow at the speed of light?!

@Change : hopefully he thinks your landing on the ground was super scary and doesn't want it to happen again. but i think the western saddle is a good idea just in case. it always amazes me what does and doesn't scare a horse..


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> @AnitaAnne : I have often wished for a trimmer like that for some of the trails, though I wonder if shoving it uphill would be just as tiring as hacking at the stickerbushes by hand. why do stickers grow at the speed of light?!
> 
> @Change : hopefully he thinks your landing on the ground was super scary and doesn't want it to happen again. but i think the western saddle is a good idea just in case. it always amazes me what does and doesn't scare a horse..


I do like the trimmer, much easier on the back (but one still has to PUSH the thing). It does a good job getting through the tall weeds. Tall grass bogs it down more than the weeds do. 

Problem is it is not made for hills. Directions say no more than a 15 degree slope. That is not much of a hill, and my pasture is mostly hills...but I just am careful with it. 

Mowing the whole pasture with the thing is going to take me a month at least, considering I have to work. Might try to get my lawn crew to mow a bit more, but they are always so busy. 

Am I crazy to pay a crew to maintain my yard but not my pasture :confused_color:


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne Can you get someone to come in and bushhog it. That would take very little time. Also, you haven't told us all about where you moved the horses? Is it close to home? Did you buy, rent, or are you boarding? Let us live vicariously through your adventures.........


----------



## Blue

@AnitaAnne, I would get them to do your pasture about every third time they come to do your yard. Your time has a dollar value. Do the math


----------



## Blue

@AnitaAnne, I would get them to do your pasture about every third time they come to do your yard. Your time has a dollar value. Do the math


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good evening everyone. Had a very busy stressful day at work today. Never good when one starts with a code :-(

@Celeste Just renting a pasture and small barn nearby. Did discuss a possible purchase, but my long term plan is to move in ten years or so. Not really sure I want to buy anything. 

I did make inquiries to a couple of boarding barns first, but just couldn't do it. I have had enough drama to last me a lifetime this past year, and I refuse to subject my horses to crazy people.

I just want to ride and have some fun...is that too much to ask???

Oh...and I want a new truck...:grin:

@Blue yes, my time is worth money. Yes, my yard crew could mow down the pasture in record time. However, they really don't want to mow the pasture. They make good money mowing yards that are relatively level/smooth. The pasture has rocks, weeds, sticker bushes and big fire ant mounds. Plus manure, lol. He doesn't really want to ruin his equipment mowing a pasture...

Eventually will get it looking good. I just need to be patient and strong. 

Did I mention how much I love being able to see my horses everyday? 

What I need are a few goats to help me weed-eat :biggrin:


----------



## Blue

Goats would be good. Around here you can find some to borrow. Maybe something like that there?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Goats would be good. Around here you can find some to borrow. Maybe something like that there?


Excellent idea! I will look into it. Currently trying to talk myself out of buying some goats...


----------



## Blue

Around here you can borrow them for a month or so and then send them back. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Change

Took Cally out for a brief ride on Thursday after work and found the rein Tango lost. Now I just need to figure out how to tread a new piece of leather through it so I can put it back on the bridle! LOL. 

Last night I lit off our burn pile since it was threatening to rain. Didn't get more than a few sprinkles, but I now have a large mound of ash that can be moved to the compost heap (instead of a 6' high, 10' round pile of dead wood). Spread summer seed in one of the fields and shoveled manure while the bon fire blazed; still have one more field to seed this morning and a bit more poop to collect - but that can be done while the ponies eat their breakfast. Then Tango gets to tote me around for a few hours. I figure if he can run full out for a mile, he definitely can carry me around for more than the 5 or 6 I've been asking to date. And the weather is going to be fairly cool, so a good long ride is definitely in order! And, if my butt and back hold up, it'd be nice to get Cally out for an hour or two, too.

Talked to my oldest son yesterday. He'll be bringing my granddaughter out over Memorial Day weekend, which means I have two weeks less than planned to get her room ready. And I suppose I should make some sort of attempt to tidy up the house so my DIL doesn't scowl - she's a neat freak. Bleah. I'd rather work outside! But, I'm looking forward to Evie moving in. She wants to learn to ride, so I'll finally have a riding buddy!


----------



## Blue

@Change, having your granddaughter come to visit sounds like so much fun! I'm a little jealous!


----------



## Change

Blue said:


> @Change, having your granddaughter come to visit sounds like so much fun! I'm a little jealous!


It's not for a visit. She's coming to live with me!!  I'll have her for the summer AND her senior year of high-school. She's a really good kid, though, so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> It's not for a visit. She's coming to live with me!!  I'll have her for the summer AND her senior year of high-school. She's a really good kid, though, so I'm pretty excited!


A whole year? What fun for you both!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : does your local animal control/spca take in goats? if so, they may love having you as a foster home option. then you get the goats mowing your pasture without having to actually buy any and help the goats in the process!

@Change : glad you had a good ride and found your lost rein. you have certainly been very busy around your place. hopefully having you GD around will not only give you a riding buddy, but someone to help with the chores too.


Yesterday, I got Sultan out. 





























Today is monsooning rain. Hoping it ends overnight so DH and I can ride tomorrow.. but not going to hold my breath over the forecast being correct!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> What I need are a few goats to help me weed-eat :biggrin:


The problem with goats is that they are escape artists. Once they escape, they choose the nicest car in your driveway and jump up on it and dance.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, DH and I got George and Phin out. The whole story is in my journal.





























Happy Mother's Day all!!


----------



## Twalker

*Horsey Fix*

Hi Everyone. Just a short post to let you know that I am still here. 


I had my first ride since my shoulder surgery. I was ask if I wanted to ride my beautiful, once leased to me horse, Lady. Rode for over 2 hours and had a blast. The new barn has over 40 acres of trails to ride on. Hopefully I will get to ride more often now. I sure missed it.
I was living horse vicariously through all of you guys. LOL.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Hi Everyone. Just a short post to let you know that I am still here.
> 
> 
> I had my first ride since my shoulder surgery. I was ask if I wanted to ride my beautiful, once leased to me horse, Lady. Rode for over 2 hours and had a blast. The new barn has over 40 acres of trails to ride on. Hopefully I will get to ride more often now. I sure missed it.
> I was living horse vicariously through all of you guys. LOL.


WOOHOO!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Twalker : so glad to see you back in the saddle, and on LADY!!! hope that is the first of many rides.



Yesterday, I got to ride Hombre with Nicole and a new friend at Blue Marsh Lake. Momma nature has decided to make it summer. We set a record high yesterday and the truck said it was 88 when we tacked up and 94 when we got done!! (Normal high is 72F). We kept the pace pretty casual because of the heat.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Blue Marsh Lake looks beautiful! Loving the colorful tack and riders too 

Is that chocolate beauty a Rocky Mountain horse?


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Is that chocolate beauty a Rocky Mountain horse?


Sure is! We had feet going all sorts of cool ways with 3 different types of gaited horses on trail.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Sure is! We had feet going all sorts of cool ways with 3 different types of gaited horses on trail.


Great fun and you all were looking good!


----------



## Change

phantomhorse13 said:


> Sure is! We had feet going all sorts of cool ways with 3 different types of gaited horses on trail.


LOL! I seem to have one horse that does all three types of gait (well, maybe not the Paso dance)! Tango still hasn't figured out whether to be a trotting horse, a gaited horse, or a pacer. At least he holds each gait a little longer than before and I no longer feel like I'm riding a broken washing machine. It's funny though - he'd much prefer to canter, and he has the most collected rocking horse slow canter I've ever ridden. He's fun to ride when he's not being a brat!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Change said:


> It's funny though - he'd much prefer to canter, and he has the most collected rocking horse slow canter I've ever ridden. He's fun to ride when he's not being a brat!


This is a great description of Hombre. He will flat walk and he will canter, but unless he is all riled up and being a brat, he would rather not gait. He also does something that sure feels like a trot. I guess what do you expect from a reject show horse? He's super fun though.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today was heat training day. The whole story is in my journal. I got Phin out first:




















Then it was George's turn:



















Tomorrow the temperature is supposed to return to normal. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 if you need more heat (and humidity) training, come on over 
Yesterday the horses were dripping sweat by just grazing in the pasture...


And does it only seem that you really start to like riding Hombre, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, I got Sultan out. Momma nature wasn't quite done with summer yet (96F!), though there was at least a bit of a breeze.

































Today, the temp finally dropped and it's raining (surprise!). Hopefully it stops as we need to get the hay into the loft this afternoon..


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Nice riding! No scary purple flowers, no turkey jumps lately...the boys are behaving 

Hope you get your hay in on time, lots of rain coming


----------



## AnitaAnne

Baby Bantam chicks were 4 weeks old Wednesday. Was time to move them out of my laundry room, lol! 

Just couldn't find a coop in my price point that I liked, so put together a little pen made from a couple of dog pens. One 48" tall and one 24" tall for the top. Have enough for a bottom too, but decided to leave that off for now and just staked it to the ground. I can fit in there without too much difficulty. 

Anyway, it is much cheaper and much more sturdy! Added in an old dog house that Lily hated and a tarp to keep out rain. Quite pleased with it, except the little ones can go right out through the bars! Put more blocks around the sides and hopefully they will grow bigger and not get out. 

Eventually hope to put them in with the existing flock. 

Here's the babies! Anyone ready to guess sex or breed? I sure don't know, but think the little bitty ones are getting prettier by the day. Praying they are all hens so I can keep them all!

Short film






Longer one when they first went outside! The big girls are fascinated and a bit scared, lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Baby Bantam chicks were 4 weeks old Wednesday.
> 
> Here's the babies! Anyone ready to guess sex or breed?


Umm, isn't Bantam the breed? :confused_color: :shrug: :confused_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Umm, isn't Bantam the breed? :confused_color: :shrug: :confused_color:


Not exactly...Bantam chicks are just smaller versions of other breeds 

I think I have three different varieties, but I'm not really sure. I don't know the breed, the sex, or the exact age :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Not exactly...Bantam chicks are just smaller versions of other breeds
> 
> I think I have three different varieties, but I'm not really sure. I don't know the breed, the sex, or the exact age :icon_rolleyes:


Wow! I had to Google it and I'm amazed at the varieties. I had no idea.


----------



## phantomhorse13

What a busy weekend!

Saturday morning started out with surprise rain, which luckily did stop by lunchtime. Then it was time to get the hay into the loft. I am so thankful it wasn't any warmer than it was, as the humidity was horrible. But what a gorgeous sight!











After the hay, DH went to help Keith with some welding. DH got to sit in the newest arrival. As perspective, Brad (the guy beside the tire) is 5'9"!











We also brought home Filet, who is now filling the freezer nicely. :wink:











Today, I went for a ride with Gina. I rode her gelding Amish.




























Rain is supposed to move in overnight, so I may be forced to clean the house tomorrow!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got Sultan out. It was supposed to rain by mid-morning, so I was out of the barn by 8:30, decked out in my blaze orange just in case anybody was silly enough to be out hunting turkeys where they didn't belong.




















Its been spitting rain off and on since I got back, so been doing housework as I have no excuse not to.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Been raining off an on since Saturday evening here. Had a big storm last night and this morning found my little Bantam Sebright chicks missing 

While walking Lily a little later she located one of the missing chicks. I carried around one of the other ones trying to get it to follow me, but didn't happen. The little chick did finally make its way back to the pen. Sadly (for me) it is the little Roo not the pullet. 

I plan to carry the two little Roos, one Sebright and one Buff Cochin up to trade day this weekend (or next) and see if I can give them away. That will leave me with the three Red Cochins, hope they are all girls. 

On a good note, my big girls have shown no aggression at all towards the babies! Very hopeful they can move in together in another month or two. Going to wait until the Bantams are done with the grower feed.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I spent a lot of time in between rain studying the little Sebright that returned to the coop yesterday. After many pictures and observation, I am 99.99% sure it is the little pullet that returned, not the little roo.

I am totally thrilled with this news!! :happydance:

Just keeping fingers crossed that if the little Sebright Roo does return, he does it soon! Don't want an adult Roo that grew up wild showing up and laying claim to my girls!! 

Planning on hanging on to the little yellow roo for now, just to make sure he is a Roo and not a fast-maturing pullet. Hopefully can find him a nice home without a pot, lol. Seems like someone was looking for a replacement Roo...

hint hiint @Celeste


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : sorry to hear that any of your chicks went wandering, but do hope it was the pullet that came back. hopefully you figured out how they escaped so will prevent it from happening again? sneaky birds!


Yesterday, I rode with Nicole at Jacobsburg Park. I had never been there before and Nicole had only been there once, so we knew it would be something of an adventure. We thought we got lucky that there were trail maps at the parking lot.. but we soon figured out the map was just a suggestion at best! :wink:















































Today, I got Sultan out for an easy work. He thought having to mostly walk was insulting, but he did it. We went up the Sugarloaf and then moseyed back home.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 lovely scenery on your rides! Always good to find new trails for riding, some of which are on a map, lol. 

Hombre is such a handsome horse! Seems to be a regular ride for you lately. Are you beginning to like gaited? 

That (tractor?) your DH is in is HUGE! Have never seen one that big

Poor Filet! No way could I eat one I raised...:icon_frown:

I think the Sebrights got scared in the storm and ran off together. They are so tiny can fit right through the bars. My guess is sometime after that the neighbors cat visited and found some easy pickins. 

The one that returned probably just got lucky and got away. She is now staying very close to the other ones! When it stormed today they were all huddled up in the dog house.


----------



## Change

Today's the day. My granddaughter, grandson (and their parents) arrive later this afternoon/evening. I'm excited, but depressed, too. I still have SO much cleaning to do and it's a pretty day when I'd much rather be out with the horses... LOL!


----------



## Celeste

I haven't been online much mostly because have been working too much. I have ridden enough that my trail riding mileage for the year hit 100 miles today!

I am suddenly a mother again. My son and DH were target shooting and they walked down range to check their targets. DS said he heard peeping. They looked around and there were two little baby birds there on the ground, right below the targets. They were weak and dehydrated and there was no nest or mom in site. DH brought them to me.

I have been feeding them soaked cat food. So far they are thriving on it. I don't have a clue what they are. Any ideas? They are too wiggly to get clear pictures.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Change* : hope the family visit is going well and your GD is all settled in now. 

@*Celeste* : great job on all the riding! and good luck with your new charges.


This weekend, DH and I went to central New York for an endurance ride. The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal.

We got there a day early so I had time to torture Phin on their trail obstacle course! He'd never seen anything like that, so I decided to work with him in hand for fear of him hurting himself before the ride.















Super pleased with how he handled himself!:loveshower:


The ride itself was called the New York Adventure - that was very appropriate as the recent rainfall made the trails an adventure!



















































More rain is forecast for tomorrow and a lot of this week, so I am not sure how much saddle time I will get.


----------



## Blue

*Change*, Hope all is what your dreams are!

*Celeste*, DeJaVu! Keep lots of pictures coming.

*Phantom*, Good Job! I love obstacle courses and they're aren't always so easy! what fun.


I know I've missed some posts. We finally got away for a weekend at our cabin up north. Had a wonderful ride with son. Saw some elk and a fox and of course plenty of cattle. I'm sorry I didn't et photos. I was having so much fun.

Hope everyones weekend was awesome


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change your dear GD is moved in! How does she like her room? Nice to have a young one around :wink:
@Celeste can't make a guess to the breed right now either, hard to tell with the little ones. Will be fun to watch them grow. 

Very sweet of your DH to bring them to you! 

Congrats on reaching 100 miles! 
@phantomhorse13 Amazing to see an endurance horse be :shock: about some pool noodles, lol. Can tell Phin totally trusts you, such a sweet boy! 

Not sure I have seen a picture of you and your DH matching before, but you look fabulous! Love Phin and George fancy browbands, and they are so _white_ Beautiful 

Watching the videos always makes me want to go ride! :gallop:


----------



## Change

The weekend with my son's family was fun, and it was good to see my little grandson. I even got to babysit Sunday evening as Son, Wife and Ev (granddaughter) had a last night out alone.

The kids left Monday morning for their grueling 12+ hour drive back to TX, sans my granddaughter. My garage/aka tack & hay room is currently filled with boxes of stuff that hasn't yet made it down into her room, and I have NO idea how all of that stuff will fit, but we'll get to it eventually! LOL. We tried to get some chores done (poop scooping), but by the time we got the cart 3/4 full, it had started raining, so we gave up. We'd both had to get up at 5 a.m. to see her folks and brother off, so both of us ended up passed out on the couch for a few hours. Let's call Monday a wash.

Yesterday was full mode busy. Ev (granddaughter) and I scooped and hauled 3 cart loads of poop out first thing, then off to the feed store to get beet pulp and RB, and Ev now has her very own poop rake. K (son) came along and he decided we really needed a pair of decorative wagon wheels. I also bought a new bit for Tango. $$$ When we got home and unloaded all of that, it was time to grab Thing and Mama-dawg for their vet appointment. Thing just got a blood draw to check his organ functions because of his epilepsy; Mama has a tumor (so far benign) on her side that has been there for years but in the last year has gone from the size of a quarter in diameter to now the size of a silver dollar. Vet said she wants to remove it. So Mama is now scheduled for surgery in late 3 weeks. $$$ After the vet, we took the dogs home and headed for Walmart for groceries and a few things needed for Ev's room, and groceries. $$ It was a very busy (and expensive) day!!

Ev has had some experience with horses. A friend of hers in TX has a few at a stable and she used to go help muck and occasionally ride. We haven't had a chance yet to assess her riding skills, but she's good with the horses on the ground - no fear - and didn't shirk away from the work (we alternated scooping and driving tractor). She's already telling her friends that Cally is 'her' horse. LOL! We have a few errands to run today, but I'm hoping to at least see how much she knows about handling/grooming and maybe riding in the yard when the errands are done. One of the errands is to the high-school to see what all we need to do to get her registered, and, if they offer it, get her enrolled into driver's ed as summer-school. The other errand is IHOP!! 

*Celeste *- I'm so jealous that you hit 100 miles. I'm still only in the 30s! Sure hope that number increases with Ev riding Cally and me on Tango!

*Phantomhorse *- love the trails you get to ride on and still awestruck by the miles you've accumulated!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change never a dull moment, lol! I am tired just reading about all that and I worked 14 hours straight yesterday...

Hope Miss Ev can keep up with you :grin: she must be thrilled to be there and have her own horse! 

Riding is more important than unpacking boxes; they will be there when she is ready to get them 

You should be eating up the trail miles soon now you have a riding buddy!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chick news: 

Been thinking about what to do with my one little baby Roo. Was planning to take him up to the weekend trade day and just give him away. 

But I got to thinking (always dangerous, lol) about what would happen to him. Most roosters don't usually have a very long life. They either wind up in a pot or used for bait in a fight. Since he is so little, I figured my guy would likely be used for bait. He just isn't big enough to eat. 

Decided I should just cull him myself. Looked online to see what method was judged most humane. Had a plan, then realized I couldn't do it. If he was a mean Rooster I could take him out easy, but this is just a little baby chick. *sigh*



Got the bright Idea to caponize him, aka neuter him. Looked that up that surgery online too. Ain't no way I'm going to attempt that on my own either! 

What to do...what to do...

Decided to call some area vets to see if they would attempt it. As soon as I would ask, there would be a moment of silence from the receptionist...I'm sure they were thinking _is this a joke or what?? _

Finally found one in Birmingham that would do it! So the little roo, Butter, (he had to have a name) will be going to get his little man parts cut out in a few weeks. There is a very high risk of death though, so he may not be around long. 

I just hope it doesn't cost too much...

Maybe I should call him *Lola* :tongue:


----------



## Celeste

Or you could name him Katelyn............

Sad news on the baby bird front. One of them didn't make it. He was always a bit weak and he had a lot of bruising from the fall from his nest. The other one is doing great.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste sad news about the little one that didn't make it. The survivor is adorable though! Any guess on the breed yet? 

Definitely not Katelyn, lol!


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, how about Katie? Adorable. Always sad when one doesn't make it, but thanks to you one did

*Anita*, I didn't know you could even do that. Where are the parts and how can they even access them? I couldn't have dispensed with the little roo either

*Change*, hope all is going well.


----------



## Change

@Celeste - the baby bird is adorable. So sorry the other didn't survive.
@anitaAnn - 'Lola' had me almost spewing my coffee! 

Ev is definitely making herself at home. Wednesday we went to a few pawn shops and thrift stores, and she now has her own TV and a sewing machine. I looked at a few saddles, but talked myself out of them. One I really liked was a hornless 15" endurance saddle. It felt a little too small for me, though (although Ev really liked it!). The other was a nice 16" western rough-out. Again, I talked myself out of it since I already have 4 saddles. Although I am still considering taking one back there to see what they'd give me in trade..... ;-)

Yesterday, Ev decided to clean out the shop (we've been using it for storing old junk) because she wants to turn it into her art studio. Since she was busy with that, I spent the day with the horses. Tango got a full bath with shampoo. Cally got hosed down, too, but didn't get the full monte bath. Both got a good brushing after they dried, and looked absolutely beautiful. When they were fully dried off, I turned them out to graze. It took Cally all of five minutes to find a good place to roll. Surprisingly, Tango didn't. I guess he thought the grass was much more important! Later, I decided to saddle Tango up, using my big roping saddle. I also tried the new bit on him and took him out on the trails around the cotton field for a little jaunt and some much needed training. We did a lap around the trees and I was really surprised when he moved into a nice little dog-walk and maintained it! We did have one interesting moment when I asked him to back and he refused... and decided to try a half-rear followed by a few crow hops. He found that he was immediately asked to do a whole bunch of fast, tight circles and didn't try that again. When I asked him to back again, he backed. LOL. We only stayed out for 30 minutes or so but he was pretty wet when we got home.

I can't wait until I know Ev can handle Cally so we can go out together. I'm sure both horses will be a lot calmer if they can ride out together... although I do intend to continue taking each out alone as often as I can. They need to be able to work alone.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne My grandfather once told me many years ago that he used to make capons out of roosters. He told me in great detail how he did it, but that has been over 30 years. 

I'm sure that they did not have the benefit of anesthesia or even lidocaine, but they didn't die. I believe that roosters do not have but one developed testicle.

I found recipes...............


----------



## Celeste

Nope, I got it backwards. Apparently it is the hen that has only one developed gonad.

Avian Reproductive System?Male - eXtension


----------



## Blue

Loved that article with the recipe! Not sure I'm really interested in the recipe, but it was fun to read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste !! mg: *Chicken Beans*!! mg:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

How do you come up with these things?? 

My mother used to show me the capons in the store; she used to say they were the best eating birds. But she wouldn't explain to me how they were different from regular chickens. :wink:

Sure wish your grandpa was able to caponize my little Roo Butter. That's what I really need, and old time chicken farmer that knows how to do the deed instead of paying a vet an "exotic pet fee"


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change Ev is a motivated young lady! Hope she will let you share her art with us. 

Horses will enjoy riding together


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have been missing some of our HF buddies here...

@SwissMiss @greentree
@Eole
@Koolio
@Twalker


How is everyone?


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne Unfortunately my grandfather has been gone on to heaven for many years not. He was a pilot in World War I.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne Unfortunately my grandfather has been gone on to heaven for many years not. He was a pilot in World War I.


Ah yes, sadly did expect he was no longer here with you. He must have had a lot of interesting stories to tell.


----------



## Blue

Missing out on the knowledge of our elders is difficult. They should have written this stuff down..... with pictures for most of us.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Ah yes, sadly did expect he was no longer here with you. He must have had a lot of interesting stories to tell.


He did tell a lot of fun stories. My sister found a stack of letters that he wrote and she is working on scanning them so we all can read them.

One of my favorite stories was when he was flying supplies across enemy lines in France. He lost his engines because his plane was shot by German soldiers, and he was able to survive a crash landing by guiding the plane so that the body of the plane went between two trees. The wings were ripped off. 

He was knocked unconscious. He woke up when some well meaning French farmers were pouring cognac down his throat. It was his first and last experience with alcoholic beverages. I think that burn cured him permanently of any desire for alcohol.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste wow. Amazing he survived that...that he wasn't captured. 

Letters are priceless to the next generations. My dad wrote many when he was in WWII. Wish I had been able to read them when he was alive. Would have loved to be able to hear him tell about those times in more detail. There were many spots that were blacked out by the sensors. 

Reading them gave me a greater appreciation of just how wonderful a person my father was.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Change* : How exciting to have Ev settling in and interested in "her" horse already! I too hope she will let you share her artwork with us.

@*AnitaAnne* : interesting that chickens are considered 'exotics' for the vet.. hopefully the surgery goes quickly and easily. what a lucky roo!


We finally got a bit of a break in the constant rain on Friday, so I took advantage and rode twice!

To start with, I rode Beauty (a percheron mare) as the babysitter for Nicole and Susan with their green horses.





























Then, I got to join Gina on Amish for a mosey around the farm in the evening.




























Unfortunately, Keith cut hay on Friday, as the forecast for the next few days was clear.. but it's rained every say since. So so frustrating, as that hay had been gorgeous. Now its only good for mulch. :frown_color:


----------



## Celeste

We saw some cool things while we were out riding. A big black vulture swooped down close to us, but the horses weren't that startled. I couldn't get a picture. There were TONS of mushrooms.


----------



## Celeste

And there were other cool summer time things.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> And there were other cool summer time things.


Berries already! Those will soon be mighty tasty.

We are stuck back in fall weather (rainy today with a real feel of 48F :eek_color, but the grass and the flowers are growing like mad. Last time I went by them, there wasn't even a hint of a berry on any of the farm bushes - but maybe I will in for a surprise the next time.


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Have been missing some of our HF buddies here...
> 
> @*SwissMiss* @*greentree*
> @*Eole*
> @*Koolio*
> @*Twalker*
> 
> 
> How is everyone?


Hi AA :wave:. I peek in every now and then. I rode for the first time since shoulder surgery. Now that the barn is 30 minutes away, I can only go on weekends. I rode Lady for 2 hours. Boy was I sore. Hope to ride more this summer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> Hi AA :wave:. I peek in every now and then. I rode for the first time since shoulder surgery. Now that the barn is 30 minutes away, I can only go on weekends. I rode Lady for 2 hours. Boy was I sore. Hope to ride more this summer.


 :wave: Fabulous that you are riding Lady again, even if it is not as often. Hope your shoulder is fully recovered.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Twalker : glad you hear you are getting some saddle time. hopefully you can start riding more often and won't be as sore. how is your shoulder doing?



Yesterday, I was outside re-potting some plants on the front porch, when I caught movement out of the corner of my eye:










:eek_color: :eek_color: :eek_color:

A _peacock_?! 

That bird marched right on down the driveway like he was on a mission. The only place around that has any is about a mile away, and he was heading in that direction, so I can only assume he was going home..

Today was much less unusual. The farrier came this morning to put new shoes on the boys before the next ride this weekend.










It has been raining off and on all day, so I have been trying to get what stuff I can packed without getting things wet. Hopefully the rain is done now, as tomorrow I really need to mow the lawn before we go.


----------



## Eole

AnitaAnne said:


> Have been missing some of our HF buddies here...
> 
> @*SwissMiss* @*greentree*
> @*Eole*
> @*Koolio*
> @*Twalker*
> 
> 
> How is everyone?


Hi AA!
I'm still around and following everyone's adventures. I spend less time online, which is a good thing. I giggled at your chicken story: can only imagine the reaction if I called my local vet clinic and asked about rooster operation. Too funny.


Celeste, love the little bird.
PH: A peacock??? Wow, exotic sight.
Twalker: riding Lady? Did I miss the story? I thought she wasn't available anymore. Happy for you!


We had an endless winter followed by the worst spring weather I can remember: cold and rainy, day after day.
I work a bit more than I wish, because of sick colleagues and bad management at political level that put the medical system in total chaos right now. Hard times ahead, doing our best on the floor.


Then, I had ONE lonely SUNNY (wow) day off on the 17th and of course saddled to ride. Buttercup was a bit energetic and distracted so I decided to work her in the arena before going on trail. We never made it. We did circles and transitions; at some point she bolted and bucked when I tried to put her in a tight circle. I fell and broke my spine. Minor fracture, really, but NO RIDING for 3 months. I was really mad and frustrated initially, but now going with the flow. Working full time with pain has been a struggle, but getting way better this week.


And because spring is a wonderful green season: happy horses, first day in pasture last week.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Eole Oh my! I liked your post because of your fabulous photo, but the other part :icon_frown: Bad girl Buttercup! 

So very sorry to hear you were hurt :hug: Spinal injuries can take some time to heal; praying you have a speedy full recovery. 

We've had a lot of rain here too lately. Cool and raining for the last two or three weeks. Kept telling myself; its good for the hay...its good for the hay...its good for the hay...

That darn little Roo! I've been working extra days just to afford the vet bill for him. Who knew that chickens were "exotic pets"?? :twisted:
@phantomhorse13 You have a PEACOCK!! Did the horses see it? Years ago one showed up in my pasture and the horses started slowly walking towards it when suddenly POOF out went his tail scaring the wits out of the horses :eek_color: :dance-smiley05:

Your barn is very tall!


----------



## Change

@Eole - So sorry to hear your got hurt and can't ride for 3 months! I remember how frustrated I was about not being able to ride for 2 months after my neck surgery. Hope you heal up fully! And GAH! I hate work politics!!

Granddaughter Ev is settling in. We're picking up a nice set of bedroom furniture that a friend at work is giving away. She's happy. Yesterday, she got immunizations for school and glasses ordered. And last night we finally found time for her first lesson on Cally. At first, Cally was confused by a new, inexperienced rider and, rather than listen to anything Ev was doing, she'd just follow me around. I had to step outside the training field! And it's pretty obvious that Ev's previous riding experience was on rent-a-horses. My new mantra is "Heels down!" Ev has a bad habit of tucking her feet back and pointing her toes down. I spend a lot of time at the fence calling, "Heels down! Ask with outside leg and rein! Demand with inside rein! Heels down! Push her with your outside leg! Heels down!!!" We'll need a few more lessons in the field before I'll trust them outside fenced areas! 

Tango was also saddled and stood tied quietly for most of Ev's lesson. Once she started working on circles and serpentine turns with Cally, I hopped up on Tango and did a few circles and serpentines in their dry lot. At first, Tango was being a turd, but he settled and just acted bored. I think I need to find time to take both of them (one at a time) on a few wet blanket 10 mile rides - they've been lazing around for too long! 

And I need to get hay today or the horses are going to go hungry tonight!! 
@anitaAnn and @PhantomHorse - I will definitely try to get some pix of Ev's art. She's really talented!


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*Twalker* : glad you hear you are getting some saddle time. hopefully you can start riding more often and won't be as sore. how is your shoulder doing?
> 
> Hi PH. Shoulder is doing pretty good. I does warn me every now and then that I am doing too much. Pretty much doing everything I was doing before. Looking forward to a little saddle time this summer.


----------



## Twalker

Twalker: riding Lady? Did I miss the story? I thought she wasn't available anymore. Happy for you!


*Hi Celeste. Lady is still being leased part time and is available for lessons/ trail riding. I have missed her and everyone at the barn. was great to be back. Good to see you posting.*


We had an endless winter followed by the worst spring weather I can remember: cold and rainy, day after day.
I work a bit more than I wish, because of sick colleagues and bad management at political level that put the medical system in total chaos right now. Hard times ahead, doing our best on the floor.


Then, I had ONE lonely SUNNY (wow) day off on the 17th and of course saddled to ride. Buttercup was a bit energetic and distracted so I decided to work her in the arena before going on trail. We never made it. We did circles and transitions; at some point she bolted and bucked when I tried to put her in a tight circle. I fell and broke my spine. Minor fracture, really, but NO RIDING for 3 months. I was really mad and frustrated initially, but now going with the flow. Working full time with pain has been a struggle, but getting way better this week.


And because spring is a wonderful green season: happy horses, first day in pasture last week.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Celeste

@Eole I am so sorry that you got hurt. It is easy to forget that we love to play with dangerous animals. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Eole, bad Buttercup! Jingles for rapid healing! It sucks being prohibited from riding when the weather finally turns nice...
Btw, I am heading up to your area (ok sort of;-)) by the end of this week... 
@Twalker, yay for riding again! So glad you were able to enjoy Lady again.
@Change, having your granddaughter around for sure changes things up! Hopefully she will be able to ride out with you soon!
@Celeste, what a darling bird! But quite some work. I once took a starling in that fell out of his nest (was still without feathers): Feeding started at dawn and stopped at night, every 30 mins. But he made it :grin:
@AnitaAnne, sorry, I had to laugh about your rooster story... Exotic pet, indeed :rofl:
@phantomhorse13, a peacock? Nice to look at, but they are too noisy. I already have 2 very loud kiddos :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

And here's the reason why I was MIA for a while:
We went to our yearly trip to Switzerland, to see friends and family... Not really a vacation, but still nice to see everyone!
I put my pony back in boot camp, as the BO's health is still not really good and Raya would be basically untouched for a month - not really what I wanted. So I dropped her off at the trainer again: win-win situation: I know she will be checked and ridden on a daily basis and she gets some more training as well :gallop: She is probably less enthused about that :icon_rolleyes:

I got a _little_ horsey fix, when I visited my friend who bought an Andalusian (PRE without papers) 2 years ago and the "boy" matured to a very nice, 4yo. Raya feels like a pony compared to him!

Here are -of course- some impressions from Switzerland:

Bern, the capital (where DH is from)









A boat ride on the Lake









View of the "mountain" side of the lake (I grew up besides the triangular mountain)








to be continued...


----------



## SwissMiss

and some more...

sorry guys for the photobomb, lol

One of our former favorite diving spots (yes, that wall goes down about 450 feet underwater as well). And yes, that is a road up there - the only one on this side of the lake :wink:









The church we got married in









This is where I grew up: Just imagine a little village at the end of the picture at the bottom of the valley... If you go on a hike/bike ride or go out on horseback you always have to chose if you want to go _up_ first or at the end  









A _liiiittle_ different than my current location, lol


----------



## Celeste

@SwissMiss Those pictures are awesome!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss WOW thanks for sharing those gorgeous pictures! A month in Switzerland; that is my definition of a fabulous vacation! 

But no pictures of the Andalusian? I would love to see some...

Poor Raya, back to boot camp and she doesn't know why :twisted:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @SwissMiss WOW thanks for sharing those gorgeous pictures! A month in Switzerland; that is my definition of a fabulous vacation!
> 
> But no pictures of the Andalusian? I would love to see some...
> 
> Poor Raya, back to boot camp and she doesn't know why :twisted:


We were there less than 2 weeks :-? But any longer and we start to get antsy... maybe you should join us next year :grin:

I forgot to bring my camera when we went to the barn! And he _is_ a handsome fella: a gorgeous sooty buckskin that gets lighter every year...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> We were there less than 2 weeks :-? But any longer and we start to get antsy... maybe you should join us next year :grin:
> 
> I forgot to bring my camera when we went to the barn! And he _is_ a handsome fella: a gorgeous sooty buckskin that gets lighter every year...


Okay, _really_ need to see pictures of that horse now! 

Would be a fabulous opportunity to visit Switzerland with you  Might just take you up on that offer!!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Okay, _really_ need to see pictures of that horse now!
> 
> Would be a fabulous opportunity to visit Switzerland with you  Might just take you up on that offer!!


If you want to see him, then you need to come with us next year  We could use an extra hand with our kiddos :wink Who both get sick on the plane no matter what :sad: At least they are pros in handling those bags they provide in a plane.

As I said, we are (currently) going there once a year


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> If you want to see him, then you need to come with us next year  We could use an extra hand with our kiddos :wink Who both get sick on the plane no matter what :sad: At least they are pros in handling those bags they provide in a plane.
> 
> As I said, we are (currently) going there once a year


Oh. Hmm. Sick kiddos on a plane...suddenly the trip just does not sound quite so appealing...:wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chick update:

The saga of little Butter the baby Roo continues...

Today I drove little Butter to his vet appointment in Birmingham. Put some fluffy shavings in a pet taxi, put some Purina chick starter crumble in a zip lock baggy, and loaded him up. He sat in the shavings looking very much like a content broody hen so maybe he knew what was coming? 

Arrived to find the place very clean and welcoming and HUGE. Several high dollar vehicles in the parking lot. Then there are two separate entrances for dogs and cats! Looked for an Exotic Pet door but couldn’t find it. Decided dog door might be safer for little Butter. 

Didn’t smell like a vet office at all really. The receptionists (four!) were very sweet and cooing over the cute little baby chicken. Had to repeat; “it’s a he not a she” nicely several times, lol.

Only a short wait once we were in the patient room for the vet. Nice gentleman, introduced himself then sat down and faced the pet taxi sitting on the exam table. Looked at little Butter sitting in the corner for a few minutes, then asked me to tell him the story. 

I asked him what story he wanted me to tell, a made up one or how a baby Roo came to be sitting in his exam room? He replied he wanted the real story….

So I gave him the Reader’s Digest version complete with Names of the big girls and how the Sebright Roo was lost. I concluded by saying he either had to be fixed or be euthanized. 

Fortunately for me, the kindly man did not call the men in the white coats to take me away. He did quickly state that he would not euthanize him, but would caponize him. 

I happily responded that the cost was a big concern, what with a $XX.xx office visit and a $XX.xx Exotic pet boarding fee; how much would he charge me. 

I was shocked but extremely grateful by his reply. He quoted me a VERY, VERY, VERY affordable price. 

The deal was struck and we shook hands. As we were walking out the door, I stopped and said “When he leaves here Saturday, I’m changing his name to Lola”. The vet stopped dead in his tracts and said “Or PAT” :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Chick update:
> 
> The saga of little Butter the baby Roo continues...
> 
> Today I drove little Butter to his vet appointment in Birmingham. Put some fluffy shavings in a pet taxi, put some Purina chick starter crumble in a zip lock baggy, and loaded him up. He sat in the shavings looking very much like a content broody hen so maybe he knew what was coming?
> 
> Arrived to find the place very clean and welcoming and HUGE. Several high dollar vehicles in the parking lot. Then there are two separate entrances for dogs and cats! Looked for an Exotic Pet door but couldn’t find it. Decided dog door might be safer for little Butter.
> 
> Didn’t smell like a vet office at all really. The receptionists (four!) were very sweet and cooing over the cute little baby chicken. Had to repeat; “it’s a he not a she” nicely several times, lol.
> 
> Only a short wait once we were in the patient room for the vet. Nice gentleman, introduced himself then sat down and faced the pet taxi sitting on the exam table. Looked at little Butter sitting in the corner for a few minutes, then asked me to tell him the story.
> 
> I asked him what story he wanted me to tell, a made up one or how a baby Roo came to be sitting in his exam room? He replied he wanted the real story….
> 
> So I gave him the Reader’s Digest version complete with Names of the big girls and how the Sebright Roo was lost. I concluded by saying he either had to be fixed or be euthanized.
> 
> Fortunately for me, the kindly man did not call the men in the white coats to take me away. He did quickly state that he would not euthanize him, but would caponize him.
> 
> I happily responded that the cost was a big concern, what with a $XX.xx office visit and a $XX.xx Exotic pet boarding fee; how much would he charge me.
> 
> I was shocked but extremely grateful by his reply. He quoted me a VERY, VERY, VERY affordable price.
> 
> The deal was struck and we shook hands. As we were walking out the door, I stopped and said “When he leaves here Saturday, I’m changing his name to Lola”. The vet stopped dead in his tracts and said “Or PAT” :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



AA - I just love your little Roo stories. I hope Little Butter....Lola....Pat will be ok.


----------



## Blue

I really like that vet! Well done Anita Ann


----------



## carshon

Pat sounds good - as in a Pat of butter!


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I feel like there is a joke hidden in "Lola" or "Pat"... Buuut, I don't get it?
Please help a clueless import


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, I feel like there is a joke hidden in "Lola" or "Pat"... Buuut, I don't get it?
> Please help a clueless import


Ah well, I am truly dating myself by these references...there definitely is a hidden joke :grin:

There is a song by the Kinks called Lola 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=LaecsIUETYA

The Pat reference is from an old Saturday Night Live skit where the person appears gender-neutral and is named Pat. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=lKXbqsPhWJQ


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne The name Katelyn would be much more up to date.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne The name Katelyn would be much more up to date.


But that person makes me cringe, not smile

Truthfully I am getting quite attached to Butter


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> But that person makes me cringe, not smile
> 
> Truthfully I am getting quite attached to Butter


Perhaps Margarine?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Twalker said:


> AA - I just love your little Roo stories. I hope Little Butter....Lola....Pat will be ok.


Me too but there are no guaranties. He hasn't done this surgery since School, and he ain't no spring chicken (pun intended). 
@Celeste he will be using anesthesia; I did ask, lol :thumbsup:

Scheduled for Friday since his Thursday surgery schedule was booked up. Will update the Butter sage Saturday sometime.


----------



## AnitaAnne

another PAT


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, thank you, now I get it  
And I actually knew the song, just didn't realize the connection (yes, I am no spring chicken either, lol)


----------



## Change

Gotta love it when a thread on Horse Talk spends more than two pages talking about a gender neutralized chicken! LOL!! Sure hope little Butter has a long and happy post caponized life!!

Granddaughter Ev is finally settled in. Her room is now organized and CLEAN! She has her new glasses, which she loves, is registered for school come fall, and starts Driver's Ed in July. And we've been binge watching Game of Thrones from the very beginning! 

Politics at work and summer heat have me exhausted by the end of each day - thank goodness for yesterday's rain, though. It dropped almost 20 degrees in 15 minutes. This morning was (comparatively) cool with a very slight misty fog settled low on the ground. I enjoyed my first cup of coffee on the front porch watching the horses munch their breakfast. 

Life is settling into our new norm.


----------



## Blue

@Change, the new norm sounds very nice


----------



## Change

Yesterday morning I decided the poop-scooping could wait a day and took Tango out for a ride. Son joined us on the 4-wheeler after we'd gone about a mile. That first mile, Tango was spooking and very looky at everything. Once his buddy, the 4-wheeler, showed up, he settled down and was a dream horse for the rest of the ride. Unfortunately, temps rose quickly, so after about 3.5 - 4 miles, Tango was drenched and foamy, so we headed back to the house. Tango got a nice, cooling hose down after his ride, followed by a happy roll in the dirt.  Total ride: 1:08 hours; 5.2 miles.

This morning, I couldn't ignore the poop, so did my two cart loads worth of shoveling and hauling. We have a tree down in the back that we're going to have to take a chain saw to in order to get it all hauled out of the way (sigh). At least it didn't hit anything on the way down. If things cool down this evening, I'm hoping to take Cally out for a jaunt, and tomorrow morning I'd really like to put another 5-8 miles on Tango.

Ev is being a typical summer-time teen; staying up waaaay too late and sleeping past noon. She's missing the best part of the day! This behavior will change come July, when she'll have to get up around 6 so I can deliver her to school by 8 for Driver's Ed. Until then, though - I'm just letting her do her own thing!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change Ev is settled in and room is fixed up, time to ride - not sleep, lol. 

Kind of funny that Tango is calmer with a 4-wheeler than without! That is good training


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chick update: 

Was crazy busy at work yesterday, and missed the call from the vet. Called them as soon as I could at about 5pm. 

Good news! The surgery was without complications and little Butter was recovering well. The tech instructed me to call Saturday morning to see how he was and find out when I could pick him up. 

Called this morning, asked how Butter was. The tech responded (quote) "He's fine, he's doing, um, chicken things" 

Drove over there after a few stops and decided to use the cat entrance this time. The reception staff were all smiles when they found out I was there to pick up the chicken! One even told me they had a chicken there(!) "oh it's yours" 

I pulled out my checkbook and asked what I owed. The receptionist smiled and handed me the bill...I looked but couldn't really understand it.

The balance said $00.00

*???*

I looked up and saw a grinning tech facing me. She proceeded to tell me about Butter's surgery in great detail, informing me that she assisted the doc and saw the whole thing 

Butter has internal and external stiches that should dissolve within two weeks. 

She added that the removed parts were being sent off to determine if indeed they were the *chicken beans* because they were much smaller than expected. The vet apparently was not 100% positive he got the right parts 

I will receive a bill if indeed the deed was done and the *chicken beans* removed. He does think he got them all. 

Butter was happy and gave me a few chirps when I put him in the car.

But when we got home he was very excited!!! 

Butter happy to be home and eager to see the redheads (Lucy, Reba & Ginger)


----------



## Blue

Good morning everyone! I've been reading and following but with not much of my own to say. 

Everyone has such activity going on it sounds fun. Still can't get over "caponing" little Butter. *Anita* when will the vet know for sure? Might Butter have to go back? He may not like that so much. *Change* I agree. Time to ride.

On my end, two weeks ago on Sunday morning I had finished my morning chores, took my mucky boots off and slipped on my flip flops. I had left a small bottle of plant food on a table and meant to go out to put it away out of the sun. As I stepped off the carport into the yard my foot rolled in a hole. (**** dogs!) OMG it hurt! 

Ice, elevate, rest. All the things that we hate to do. But it was day one of my four days off and I had a ride planned the following day with a friend that I only get to see once a year! Ugh! I was going no matter what. 

So I rested all Sunday and Monday morning I shoved my foot in a boot and loaded up my horse and two dogs. We headed up the road to go ride in cooler country!

I hobbled around getting saddled but was finally ready to go. Once I was in the saddle it wasn't so bad, but believe me, I didn't drink much coffee, juice, water or anything else because I didn't want to have to go pee! 

We finally made it to the little lake. It was beautiful. Perfect weather, perfect conditions, just enough little water in the draw that we rode through for the dogs to run and play in. 

We took a lunch break sitting on the logs. A family hiked in on the other side of the small lake with a child and a big poodle type dog. I had to keep calling my dogs, Augie and Jesse, back to stay with us. Ever since losing Blue little Jesse has been extremely possessive of me. Kind of a pain in the butt sometimes, but we work with it.

So on this ride we had 5 dogs with us. My 2, my friends 2 that we usually ride with and the 1 with my friend that we only see once a year. Her dogs name is Molly. Well Molly is just as possessive as Jesse so we had to keep them separated. We had finished our lunch and Jesse was kind of relaxed sitting in front of me leaning on my leg and Molly was strolling along in front of us. Well Jesse started to curl her lip and Molly tensed up. You could tell she was antagonizing on purpose. I reached to grab Jesse's collar just as Molly lunged and Jesse defended. Naturally I'm the one that got bit! Yikes! Hobbling around on a hurt foot now we have to wrap up my hand.

After the bleeding stopped it was all pretty superficial and all dogs had appropriate vaccines so I wasn't too concerned. 

Well I tried to rest everything up through the rest of the week, went back to work on Thursday. I only work a 5 hour shift but on my feet the whole time. Somehow we people that hate going to the doctor manage to convince ourselves that tomorrow will be better. NOT.

So, my next round of days off I had tons to do and kept my delusion of "better tomorrow". Nah! By Thursday I had to ask to leave early to go to the Urgent Care for X-rays. Yeah a tiny fracture on that 5th metatarsal up close to the ankle. It's small but hurts. They gave me a walking boot and said try to rest it more. Ok, sure.

So the walking boot helps my foot, but rubs my calf horribly. I tried a sock and some padding but didn't help much. I might have to dig out my old boot from a broken ankle. It's overkill I think, but it's taller so it doesn't rub as much.

In the meantime, I got my mare Lacey in to the vet trying to find out whats going on with her. She's doing some weird twitch thing. Not like shivers, we checked for that. About every 90 seconds she does this strange whole body twitch. I've watched her face and eyes and no response there. It's like she doesn't even know she's doing it. Plus she's throwing her right leg out on the first few steps after resting. That goes away after a few steps but she's still off. Vet found some soreness in her bursa so we're trying a cortisone injection. Still no clue on the twitch. We stood there in the shade watching her so he could finally see it for himself. He too is baffled but will do some research. Weird. You know how you're almost asleep and maybe your leg or arm will twitch? Like that but all over her body. Anybody ever heard of that?

I've tried chiropractic care for her and that had no effect at all. Didn't hurt though and she seemed to like it.

That's my update. Hoping you all have a lovely Fathers Day!


----------



## Twalker

AnitaAnne said:


> Chick update:
> 
> Was crazy busy at work yesterday, and missed the call from the vet. Called them as soon as I could at about 5pm.
> 
> Good news! The surgery was without complications and little Butter was recovering well. The tech instructed me to call Saturday morning to see how he was and find out when I could pick him up.
> 
> Called this morning, asked how Butter was. The tech responded (quote) "He's fine, he's doing, um, chicken things"
> 
> Drove over there after a few stops and decided to use the cat entrance this time. The reception staff were all smiles when they found out I was there to pick up the chicken! One even told me they had a chicken there(!) "oh it's yours"
> 
> I pulled out my checkbook and asked what I owed. The receptionist smiled and handed me the bill...I looked but couldn't really understand it.
> 
> The balance said $00.00
> 
> *???*
> 
> I looked up and saw a grinning tech facing me. She proceeded to tell me about Butter's surgery in great detail, informing me that she assisted the doc and saw the whole thing
> 
> Butter has internal and external stiches that should dissolve within two weeks.
> 
> She added that the removed parts were being sent off to determine if indeed they were the *chicken beans* because they were much smaller than expected. The vet apparently was not 100% positive he got the right parts
> 
> I will receive a bill if indeed the deed was done and the *chicken beans* removed. He does think he got them all.
> 
> Butter was happy and gave me a few chirps when I put him in the car.
> 
> But when we got home he was very excited!!!
> 
> Butter happy to be home and eager to see the redheads (Lucy, Reba & Ginger)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcHDMPitcj0&feature=youtu.be



AA - So glad Butter is doing ok. He......er it? is so cute!


----------



## carshon

@Blue sorry your weekend did not go as planned. And the dogs..... Wow! Glad the bite was not too bad. Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Change : glad that Ev is settling in and you are both finding your new normal. how funny to think about sleeping until noon! what does she go to bed?

@AnitaAnne : so glad that Butter/Pat come through the surgery with flying colors. I am almost afraid to ask what your vet _did_ take out if it wasn't the intended bits?!

@Blue : what an adventure your weekend was. hope your ankle heals quickly and you can find support for it that doesn't cause more problems. also glad your bite wasn't any worse - never a dull minute!! Is your mare Lacey a QH? almost made me think of an HYPP attack. hope you get answers soon.


Two weekends ago, DH and I went down to Virginia for a ride. The whole story is in my journal.

I got to take Duroc out for the pre-ride (Lani rode him in the ride itself):










During the competition itself:




























Last week, I got to ride Polo again.




























Hopefully I will get some saddle time this week, now that the heat has broken.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, I hope our heat breaks soon! No matter that I need to let my foot rest for another week. It reached 123* here today. Didn't last long, but still at 4:30 pm it's 107* And supposed to be worse tomorrow! Blegh!

I love what you said about Anita's little Butterpat. What DID they take out? I hope we can hear from her soon.

Shivers is one of the first things my vet thought of for Lacey. However, not all symptoms fit and her blood test are awesome. It's weird for sure. She's 1/2 quarter and 1/2 percheron. That's our best educated guess. As she was a sheriff's dept seizure from a ranch many years ago, and then I ended up with her from the young girl that adopted her from the sheriff's auction.... well we're going by body type and temperament. And those two breed alone have their own set of problems, plus she's about 17 now so...... 

Right now I'm just trying to keep everyone cool. I put a frozen 1/2 gal jug inside the chickens waterer to cool it down and another one in front of a fan to try to cool the air down. A couple frozen gallon milk jugs in the horses water and they're a lot more likely to take in enough water.

Almost got myself arrested this morning! Daughter came for Fathers Day and stayed the night. I talked her into driving me to the walmart this morning. Naturally we didn't get out of there for a couple of hours. Almost noon. 

There was a lady walking a small dog down the sidewalk in this heat! Aaaahhhh! That poor little thing was dancing around. Daughter and I were loading our groceries in the back of her truck and I yelled at this lady to take her *&%#)^$ shoes off and walk on the pavement to see how hot it was for her little dog. Naturally she yelled back and I yelled some other things and my daughter hustled me and my walking boot in the truck and told the lady to take better care of her dog or it would die.

Grrrr... we have laws about leaving pets and children in the car but what about endangering their poor little feet? I swear, to have a child or a pet or animal I think you should have to have a license.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Change

@anitaAnn -- I'm so glad little Butterpat (I think he's got a new name!) came through his surgery and seems to be his happy little chicken self and will be able to spend the rest of his capon-life with the gals. And add me to the list of the "what other bits could he have taken?" curious.

@Blue - wow! A lot of excitement in your world. I hope your foot heals soon, and I'm so glad the dog-fight didn't end up with more serious injuries for both you and the dogs! And ACK! 123*? I lived in the Phoenix area (Mesa) for 5 years in the 70s. I don't remember it EVER getting that hot. You may need to build some ******* air-conditioners for the critters! Sure hope the weather cools off for you. It's only June. It isn't even the HOT season yet!!! :-O

@phantomhorse13 -- you are so lucky to get to ride so many awesome horses and get so many miles of riding in. Even if I weren't working full time, I don't think I'd log 1/4 the mile you do. I think I've managed to accumulate 60 miles this year. You do that (or more) in a week!


Dropped our "Mama-dawg" Ash at the vet this morning for her mass removal. The tech handed me an estimated bill of $400-$700!! What we don't do for our critters! I won't know the actual cost until this afternoon when the call to tell me she can be picked up and brought home. I suspect she'll be in a cone-of-shame for awhile, and a house-dog as well until she's healed up some. At least she gets that benefit! We don't think it's cancer, since she's had the mass for several years - we've only decided to remove it now because it has grown from it's usual quarter-size to silver dollar-size in the past year.

I'm seriously thinking of going riding this morning. It rained heavily yesterday morning, though, and I'm pretty sure the trails will be muddy and either slippery or suck-mucky. Still, it's in the high 60s... perfect riding temps.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Everyone is busy lately; must be summertime! 
@Blue the temperature there is astounding. Cannot imagine what the poor critters are feeling about it all. Pools for everyone, lol.

You did get a ride in, but wow. Dog bite, hurt foot and insanely high heat...you are one tough cookie. 
@Change that is a big vet bill for sure. What we do for our animals...but they give us so much it s all worth it. Hope Mama Ash does well. 

Wake Miss EV up and drag her out to ride with you. We have to either ride in the rain or between showers lately! 
@phantomhorse13 how do you find a trail when the weeds are up to your horses withers?? 

Every photo of Phin is fabulously beautiful, he needs to be on the cover of something! 

Agree with Change; would love to be able to ride 1/4 as much as you do...going off to read about your rides. 

Technical Q - how do you post so many pictures, and with text between them. Your posts are the only one that the photos show up on my phone. (haven't been able to log in on the phone since they upped the security features)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Regarding little Butterpat or (Pat O'Butter) bits; not sure what else he could have possibly removed. There are two kidneys below the beans, but they are dark and surely the little capon would have been showing some severe symptoms if he lost his kidneys! 

I have a sneaking suspicion that the honorable vet was just being very kind to the poor crazy chicken lady...

Rain, rain, and more rain. Mucky doesn't even begin to describe it. Recently discovered that Chivas is terrified of umbrellas, not surprisingly *sigh*

If I can get my fat pony in shape, there is a NATRC training coming up in July that I want to go to. Have a friend that wants to go too


----------



## Blue

*Anita Ann*, not so much a tough cookie as a cooked cookie. I wonder if your vet found having Pat O'Butter (I like that) around so much that it was their entertainment for the day!

*Change*, when my daughter still lived at home and I couldn't get her out of bed, I vacuum and play horribly loud country music! If she wasn't going to get up, she wasn't going to sleep either! How is Ash today?


----------



## Blue

O! Forgot to mention. My foot felt pretty good today so I felt comfortable going out and hosing down the horses before letting them on the pasture. Jake LOVES it! Lacey will tolerate it and Bart absolutely detests it. If I catch him and tie him up he's ok, otherwise I just haze him into a corner of his stall and spray away. Of course when they finally got out is was a mini rodeo with all the running and bucking. That lasted about a minute then they put their heads to the grass.

I bought a large shallow feed pan at TSC today and put frozen veggies and and filled with water. It definitely has the girls intrigued. Even if they can just cool their little chicken feet its good.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> @*phantomhorse13* how do you find a trail when the weeds are up to your horses withers??
> 
> Technical Q - how do you post so many pictures, and with text between them. Your posts are the only one that the photos show up on my phone.


I generally am riding trails I am familiar with, so have the basic idea where I need to be going. I don't know that I would be brave enough to trailblaze through stuff that high in an unknown place, for fear of finding groundhog holes.

I generally post pictures by hosting them elsewhere (I use flickr) and then using the picture icon (yellow with a mountain at the top of the text box) to put the url in. That way they are embedded in my post, not just attached at the end. Almost like an overgrown smilie!

@Change : hope your dog is doing well post-surgery. hope the cytology comes back as a benign.

@Blue : the frozen treats for the chickens sounds too cute - I would love to see pics!


This past week has been super busy as we tried to get things done as the weather allowed. On Sunday, DH and I started with some yard work. As if mowing and weedeating wasn't enough, we also did some tree branch trimming. That is one those tasks that doesn't seem too bad until you let my DH loose with the chainsaw.. :grin:










While DH was weedeating, I spent hours weeding the garden. The weather has been great for the plants but that also means the weeds are crazy! But now that things are flowering, I am at least seeing some rewards for my efforts.




















Monday was fairly rainy (so I was stuck cleaning the house, yuck), but it quit by the time I needed to feed in the evening. I went out to find this amazing sight:










On Tuesday, we cut hay. There was standing water in one place in the neighbor's field, which was a first in my experience. I then went over to Nicole's planning to ride, but instead the "quick photo shoot" using one of her horses as a model turned into a 3 hour ordeal. The girls didn't want photos but instead did a series of short video clips about the product (a fly sheet) and the one girl had a very hard time remembering her lines. I had to bite my tongue as the girl was obviously hired for her looks and not her brains, as she commented about words like "traditional" being complex!! I swear the 5 videos (which were perhaps 1 minute long each) took about 20 takes each.

The plan for Wednesday had been to mow at home and at the office, and then get Sultan and Phin out in the late afternoon with DH. Instead, I spent the day running all over creation for parts for DH's work. That took so long that by the time I was done mowing at the office, it was past dinnertime. Went home to feed and found this in Phin's stall:










I wasn't too concerned at first, other than to make sure Phin didn't step on it, and was just impressed at seeing some kind of baby raptor. But later on when I came across it standing in the driveway, I went over to investigate. When it saw me coming, it crookedly hopped towards the lawn, making no attempt to fly. Oh oh. It got itself backed up against a tree and I could then see something was wrong with one of its feet (if you look close in the above picture, you can see its knucking over on the right leg, which I hadn't noticed with it being still in the stall). Shiitake.

Knowing if I left it out there, it would be easy dinner for the foxes around, I went in and researched local wildlife rescues. I found one that was closing in about 5 minutes (I was amazed it was open till 8pm!) and confirmed they would take it if I could bring it in. So DH grabbed the poor thing and it spent the night in a hay-lined cat carrier in the tack room.

Yesterday morning, I was waiting at the rescue at 8am to drop it off. The man was super excited and told me that it is a fledgling kestrel. They are apparently quite rare in our area. He agreed the foot needed a vet and they would do their best to rehab him. If the foot was a congenital issue then he would remain at the rescue as an educational animal, if not they would love to release him back onto our property. 

I raced home to get the horses out, knowing I still needed to mow before we started baling hay in the afternoon. I rode Sultan and ponied Phin. The whole story is in my journal.











After riding, I mowed like a fiend and had just finished when it was time to start baling. I was driving hay wagons all over the place and keeping a wary eye on the sky as storms were threatening. Thank goodness we got it all in with out issue.










We are now down at the shore visiting my parents for a combination mother's day, father's day, and both their birthdays visit. We got lucky that the remains of tropical storm cindy are also here, but so far the rain hasn't been nearly as bad as predicted. Always something!!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom* I swear it's exhausting just reading your days. Awesome job on that kestrel. They are beautiful birds. Somebody here has one that he hunts with. Amazing to watch.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom* I swear it's exhausting just reading your days.


This week has been particularly insane.

Def looking forward to a couple days here at the shore to rest and relax. DH needs it even more than me, as work as been insane for him lately.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Amazing you were able to find a rescue, _open_, that would take the poor bird. Hope they can get his/her foot repaired. Wonder how it got out of the stall? 

Thanks for the picture tips...my quota has been used up for a long time

Agree with Blue, exhausting (but fun) life you lead. The flowers are lovely.


----------



## SwissMiss

Am back home again from my meeting in Montréal... As much as I enjoyed it, I am happy to be back for good for a while :grin:
Apparently I am not the only one 









Now I just have to retrieve my pony from bootcamp - which will be interesting, as the truck I used to borrow is up for sale/sale pending....

Edit: No idea why the pic is upside down, but you still get the gist :mrgreen:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss What a wonderful welcome home :loveshower: 

Aren't you looking for a truck? Is the one you usually borrow a good prospect to buy? 
@greentree How are you and the farm? Been missing the Mary stories too...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @SwissMiss What a wonderful welcome home :loveshower:
> 
> Aren't you looking for a truck? Is the one you usually borrow a good prospect to buy?


Yes, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy 

Weeell, the truck I borrow (F250 diesel, one of the old, good ones) would be nice, but the price is too steep for it. If the price drops to half of it, then it could be a consideration...But I know how he was taken care of (or the lack of care, including cranking it right up), and while driving it I found quite some things that do not work, so I know a big chunk of repair bills will come very soon...


----------



## Change

Mama Ash came through the surgery fine - my wallet is still on life-support. We haven't heard back on the biopsy, so hoping no news is good news. 

The rains have everything too muddy for riding, so yesterday we took Ev up to Nashville for the day. We had a lot of fun, and we were all foot-sore by the time we headed back to the parking garage. Just outside of the parking garage, in a little alley by 2nd Street, there was this older gent tuning a harmonica and doing some blues riffs. I told him I'd give him a hug for some Muddy Waters, and oh-my! Could he play! And sing!! I leaned back against the alley wall, closed my eyes, and enjoyed it - and paid with both the hug and some $$ in his hat. As we drove out of the garage, I called out to him to send me off with some Howlin Wolf... and he did! Ev seemed to enjoy the music, too. She loves almost all things pre-2000, so now I'm looking forward to introducing her to the (real) Blues! 

I'm lazing about today - I suspect the only thing I'll manage to get done is the laundry. And loading the dish-washer. I may go out and love on the horses some, but I'm not sure I'll find the ambition to accomplish any more than that! (critter feeding is a given...)


----------



## Celeste

One of my friends came out and we rode for about three miles. Something odd that I noticed; the horseflies were not as bad on the way back as they were on the way back. Could it be that it gets too hot for horseflies?


----------



## Blue

Celeste, which direction were they worst? I sometimes think they are attracted to sweat?


----------



## Celeste

They were worse on our way out. We rode out and back on the same trail. I think as it got hotter, they settled down. Either that, or the ones that had landed on the horses on our way out had indigestion from eating spray.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> They were worse on our way out. We rode out and back on the same trail. I think as it got hotter, they settled down. Either that, or the ones that had landed on the horses on our way out had indigestion from eating spray.


If it gets too hot for the horseflies, then I say HOT is GOOD! 

Indigestion would be even better; the thought of a fly with a belly ache seems so appropriate somehow...:evil:

Just returned from a family reunion, now enjoying a staycation while I try to prepare for the biggest yard sale in my life! The main problem is keeping everything dry before the big day and in-between events as it will probably take several Saturdays to sell most of the stuff. 

I am doing a major clean out/downsizing. Why did I ever think it was necessary to have Christmas dishes??? :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I am doing a major clean out/downsizing. Why did I ever think it was necessary to have Christmas dishes??? :icon_rolleyes:


This made my laugh out loud :rofl: Coming from the household with 17+ year old Ikea dishes :wink:

Going to get my pony from boot camp today :happydance: Am sure she will be happy too (and a pain to catch the next couple of days!)


----------



## Blue

*Anita Ann* I'm with you. Why do we need special dishes at all? However, I'm still of the old mindset that I'm afraid I might want them some year. Even though I haven't used them in years!


----------



## Celeste

I really should do a major clean out and yard sale, but I am thinking about dumping the responsibility on my children after I leave this world..........


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

AnitaAnne said:


> If it gets too hot for the horseflies, then I say HOT is GOOD!
> 
> Indigestion would be even better; the thought of a fly with a belly ache seems so appropriate somehow...:evil:


Just peeking in... and had to laugh at this. I work for an attorney, we mostly handle real estate cases, land sales, etc, and I was chatting with a farm credit lender this morning. He said: I don't know what it is, but there's something so... satisfying... about watching flies die when I spray my cows.... I always feel better afterwards.

I absolutely agreed with him, except about spraying our horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I really should do a major clean out and yard sale, but I am thinking about dumping the responsibility on my children after I leave this world..........


That was my original plan...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita Ann* I'm with you. Why do we need special dishes at all? However, I'm still of the old mindset that I'm afraid I might want them some year. Even though I haven't used them in years!


Yeah, its that kind of thinking that has kept all this carp here for ten years longer than I should have kept it. Been divorced for almost 13 years now and the entertaining more or less stopped shortly after that. 

If anyone shows up here for a meal it will be paper plates, plastic forks and a Red Solo Cup. Yes, I am even thinking of selling my silverware that I have had since my marriage (sometime during the ice age). Never liked the stuff and have no idea why it is still around. Plus the gold set in a burgundy velvet lined wooden box. Have used it maybe 3 times. 

No more carp! No more carp! No more carp! (new fishy mantra) :wink:

Once the house is cleared, plan on tackling the tack collection. Enough for two horses is all I need. All extra stuff will be sold or donated to the Hellen Keller equestrian center. 

The hardest to sell/donate will be my Boxers' things; raised dishes, outerwear, leashes and harnesses. They have been gone for almost two years now, so it is time. I have one little rat terrier and no plans to get another large dog anytime soon :sad:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, so I _really_ have to visit you, before you are liquidating your tack collection :wink:

Yeah, maybe it is me not being very domestic, but the whole entertaining thing (special plates, using the dining room, season-appropriate decoration) never appealed to me... Maybe that is the reason why hardly anybody comes to visit? :twisted: 

Got my pony yesterday from boot camp and oh boy, does she look good! Suddenly she has much more reach (front and back) and her termino (swinging of the front legs) is suddenly not that minimal anymore  What some muscling up can do!
The only thing I don't like is her girth sore - she is very tender skinned and apparently the neoprene girth and high temps do not work for her

Will try to get a pic of her highness today, to show her off


----------



## SwissMiss

And I need a reality check from you guys... I am not sure if I am simply too obsessive (very well possible) or not.

I haven't been to the barn where I board for a month... Went there yesterday before I got my bratty pony to make sure all is ready... Well, let's say my first action was to scrub the water trough... I know that in the current climate algae grow like crazy, but a layer so thick you can squish it down?
Am I just overreacting? Or would you have done the same???
Maybe my Swiss roots are showing through, where everything has to be neat and tidy...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> And I need a reality check from you guys... I am not sure if I am simply too obsessive (very well possible) or not.
> 
> I haven't been to the barn where I board for a month... Went there yesterday before I got my bratty pony to make sure all is ready... Well, let's say my first action was to scrub the water trough... I know that in the current climate algae grow like crazy, but a layer so thick you can squish it down?
> Am I just overreacting? Or would you have done the same???
> Maybe my Swiss roots are showing through, where everything has to be neat and tidy...


Having an algae free water tub is not a overreacting at all. It is _basic hygiene_. I would have done the same thing...

I switched my horses from one large (100 gal) tub to two smaller (40 gal) tubs so I could clean them easier. Nothing wrong with neat and tidy!


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Having an algae free water tub is not a overreacting at all. It is _basic hygiene_. I would have done the same thing...
> 
> I switched my horses from one large (100 gal) tub to two smaller (40 gal) tubs so I could clean them easier. Nothing wrong with neat and tidy!


That's exactly what I do as well. In my turn out area I have a 100 gal tank that they all have access to and then in each stall smaller 40 gal buckets that get drained and cleaned often. Even the larger tank gets filled and then I don't fill again until its low enough to dump and clean. About 4 to 5 days this time of year. 

Also I just found a product called "stock tank cleaning tabs" at TSC. One large tablet dropped in a clean 100 gal tank helps a lot. It's completely natural and inhibits the bad algae growth.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, @AnitaAnne thank you for reassurance that I am not overreacting! The BO is more in the "it's fine" category, so I started to wonder if it's just me... And now I am wondering if I was the last one scrubbing the trough...
There is 100 gal tank for 5 horses; and normally I refill it some days and dump and scrub the next; normally it get scrubbed 2-3 times per week... Also much less work when kept up!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Celeste* : I will have to pay more attention to the flies when I ride.. interesting that an out and back might cut down on bug attacks..

@*AnitaAnne* : I certainly don't see any point in xmas dishes.. if you come to my house to eat, be happy you are getting fed. if you chose to critique my dishes, you are welcome to go home and eat off your own! good luck getting the yard sale together - its tough having to let go of things with sentimental value. 

@AtokaGhosthorse : don't just peek, stick around! 

@*SwissMiss* : glad that Raya is home and looking so good. hopefully you will get some pics so we can appreciate her too. and i would have been scrubbing that tank immediately too. gross!!


DH and I had a lovely long weekend visiting my parents. We left the phones in the house and just relaxed and enjoyed the weather and good company. 





























We have our next ride this weekend and I have been busy getting things ready, but I couldn't resist Gina's offer for a ride when she called yesterday afternoon. I got to ride Amish.




























The weather returns to summer today, with the next heat wave starting and brutal humidity. Nasty storms are forecast for Saturday night, which I sure hope aren't as bad as predicted, as I hate camping in storms!!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom* for the last 7 or 8 holidays, including Thanksgiving, we have used paper and plastic. I find I really don't mind it anymore!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 oh that water looks splendid! The colors of the sunset are so soothing, even Mia is entranced! 

How is that trail so perfect? Did y'all plant the grass down the center? 

Have a great ride this weekend. Storms would have me staying home, but then I don't ride at your level. No 4WD truck either, dang it. 
@SwissMiss - you are welcome to come shop my assorted tack! Specials on Treeless coming soon :biglaugh:

Scrubbed out my water tubs today :wink:
@Blue I don't even celebrate the holidays here anymore! Totally agree with you, don't miss the fancy stuff at all! 
@Eole how are you doing? Recovered from your fall yet?


----------



## AnitaAnne

My yard sale is going to be a bust

Put up a huge tarp at the end of my carport to keep the rain out and the dang thing is half torn down from the storms today. Most everything is at least damp, and one table completely turned over 

So didn't get everything put out today, hardly anything out there compared with what needs to go.

Figured out that a 18x20 carport is not enough space for the contents of my house and shed even without the storms. Will need to have a sale every weekend to make a dent in the carp *sigh*

Maybe I should just donate all the stuff and just work some extra days instead. Probably more $$$ and less aggravation *sigh*

Anyone want a candle? 

PS - Butter the might-be-a-capon is doing splendidly. I have not heard anything yet from the honorable vet, but little Butter is eating and drinking and not crowing...so...maybe success? 

His comb and wattles appear to be less red, but will have to take some pictures to compare. Not sure exactly _what_ I should be looking for but plan to keep observing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> How is that trail so perfect? Did y'all plant the grass down the center?


I suspect the atvs that use it during hunting seasons are what keep the plants under control and I do some branch and stickerbush trimming now and again. 


Sorry to hear that the weather is ruining your yard sale plans. I don't know what would withstand a storm other than having an actual garage with a closing door! Hopefully you get stuff sold regardless. You could also try listing some stuff on craigslist or a local-to-you book of faces group for yard sales.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*SwissMiss* - you are welcome to come shop my assorted tack! Specials on Treeless coming soon :biglaugh:
> 
> Scrubbed out my water tubs today :wink:


lol about the tubs. Strangely enough, the one I did got scrubbed again and refilled :smile: So maybe because I am back more regular cleaning will be done (not just by me)... The horses should be happy.


Well, saddle shopping will be out of the question for me for a while:| Just bought a truck yesterday (finally I am independent and ready to go places!!!), so I am broke...

@Blue, I am too Swiss to use paper plates and such... As much as I like the convenience, I don't like generating too much trash - in Switzerland you pay a hefty price per 4 gal trash bag!

@phantomhorse13, the beach looks so relaxing! The kiddos are asking for "the beach" on a regular basis... Maybe we should do it again.

@Eole, hope your back is healing well. Btw, I really enjoyed Montreal! I am sure they were (more or less) secretly grinning because of my bumpy French, but at least I got some practice again. Wish I could have spent some extra days exploring, but I think all were happy to have me back, lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss You have a TRUCK? WooHoo! Do tell all

Do you suppose the BO cleaned out the water tank after you did all the while wondering why you thought it was so dirty?


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*SwissMiss* You have a TRUCK? WooHoo! Do tell all
> 
> Do you suppose the BO cleaned out the water tank after you did all the while wondering why you thought it was so dirty?


Yes, and it was great timing, as the BO jut sold hers 
Bought a Chevy from a college kid - 4x4, mud tires, black rims and all :rofl:Well used, but not really abused... Should do the trick - and if I don't like it at all, they normally sell here in that price range within a few days...


I did not tell the BO that I cleaned the tank - but she knows that I have certain expectations re how clean certain things should be... So she may have felt compelled to give it a scrub and was probably surprised how clean it still was :rofl:


Best of luck with your yard sale!


----------



## Change

My horses' trough gets cleaned at least weekly if not more often, but not so much because of the algae. Tango likes to "cool his heels" on occasional by stepping into the trough to play, so it's the mud and crud I'm washing out! The algae is removed in the process. I should probably invest in a kiddie pool for Tango.

As for dishes, well... I still have the Mikasa China that I bought in '82 while in Japan. I have my great-grandmother's sister's wedding china (over 100 years old now). I have my grandmother's Blue Willow that she collected piece by piece from different makers over the course of 50 years. And we eat of dishes I bought at WalMart 15 years ago. I haven't even opened the boxes with the china or Blue Willow in 10 years. I really should get rid of it - someone should enjoy it rather than me keeping it buried in the garage. I should also thin out my coffee cup collection. Anyone need a 1993/4/5 National Finals Rodeo coffee cup? I could probably afford to get rid of some books, too, although I find it really difficult to say goodbye to hard-bounds. I have a floor to ceiling 16 ft bookcase FULL and still a few more boxes unpacked (after 11 years in this house) in the garage.

@SwissMiss - glad to hear Raya is home and that her additional training accomplished so much! Can't wait to see pictures of your lovely gal. And you can't tell us you bought a new truck without posting pictures!! Thems the rules!

@Celeste - my horses no longer even flinch when I slap them to kill the horse/deer flies! I actually don't notice them much when we're riding, though that may be because we (horse and I) get a fresh spraying during saddling!  

@anitaAnn - good luck with the yard sales and thanks for the Pat O'Butter update. Glad to hear the little fella is doing so well.


Summer has arrived in northern Alabama with a vengeance this week. Rain every other day or so and oppressive humidity and heat in between. Between miserable weather, mud and my granddaughter, I haven't done any real riding in 3 weeks! And looking at the forecast, it may be awhile before I get another chance. When I fed last night, I just sort of hung out with the horses while they munched... and was soaked in sweat after 30 minutes. And that was at 8 pm!!! GAH! :-(


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> Summer has arrived in northern Alabama with a vengeance this week. Rain every other day or so and oppressive humidity and heat in between. Between miserable weather, mud and my granddaughter, I haven't done any real riding in 3 weeks! And looking at the forecast, it may be awhile before I get another chance. When I fed last night, I just sort of hung out with the horses while they munched... and was soaked in sweat after 30 minutes. And that was at 8 pm!!! GAH! :-(


Trust me, Central Mississippi is not much different! The horses (and me) are sweating just standing around in the shade... And I get a nice sauna-experience scrubbing the water trough  (which btw, was basically empty with only a couple sips left, as well as the cat water bowl - I _assumed_ water checking is part of feeding????)

Sorry guys for me ranting :x It's Monday morning, time to go to work and I am grumpy - I now have a truck sitting in the driveway, but (still) waiting on insurance - pretty annoying...

Part of the "homework" Raya and I got, was pushing her _a liittle bit_ out of her comfort zone - every day. So Saturday I longed her, when a thunderstorm was looming: high winds generating a little sand storm in the arena, thunder in the distance and the smell of rain. For a while Raya was "OMG what are you doing???? I want to hide, not work!", but after about 10 mins she started to relax and give me a nice, relaxed gait. As soon as all the tension went out of her, I decided to stop and in exactly that moment, it started to pour rain (Raya is apparently made of sugar and melts with rain, lol)! So we just stood there, getting soaked, until she decided she was not going to melt :rofl: Such a drama queen!

Speaking of the drama queen - as promised, here she is:
Not standing square - she had problems standing still, as the neighbor's had A LOT going on (including what sounded like shooting practice). But still, look at that butt :rofl:









And playing ghost :icon_rolleyes:









Have a good day, y'all!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Happy 4th of July everyone!! 

:smiley_flag:

I am continuing to purge my house. It is starting to look like someone cares. My little doggie Lily has become a permanent fixture behind my computer desk smashed into the corner. Between fireworks and thunderstorms, she is rarely visible :-(

Work has begun on rebuilding my groom/wash rack at the barn. One corner post and half the landscape timbers were rotted out. Discovered that when I stood on the edge to mount Chivas and the timbers tumbled out from under me. The process is slow. Workers were attacked by fire ants Saturday, so they left. *sigh* 
@SwissMiss Raya is looking fabulous! I should send my fat pony there. 

When do we get to see the new truck pictures? :grin:
@Change we have the same weather, and I am quite tired of the sauna with rain showers that we live in. Maybe Ev has the right idea sleeping until noon. 

The china sounds lovely. Have you asked your kids if they want to keep the heirloom china? 

I'll trade you one Nation Finals rodeo cup for 30+/- ribbons and a half dozen trophies from assorted shows. 
@phantomhorse13 how did your weekend go? 
@Celeste how's the weather over in the Peach state?


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne The weather is hot and humid. We rode this morning fairly early for a short ride. We were all soaked with sweat. (Horses and humans). I have the rest of the week off and hope to ride several more times.

Tomorrow I will be getting more stupid heart tests.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Tomorrow I will be getting more stupid heart tests.


Will be praying all goes well. Enjoy your time off


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne I have the rest of the week off and hope to ride several more times.
> 
> Tomorrow I will be getting more stupid heart tests.


Hope all goes well with the tests (and a good outcome!) and enjoy some rides! 



AnitaAnne said:


> My little doggie Lily has become a permanent fixture behind my computer desk smashed into the corner. Between fireworks and thunderstorms, she is rarely visible :-(


Then she is the same as our cat -except he hides under the bed!



AnitaAnne said:


> @SwissMiss Raya is looking fabulous! I should send my fat pony there.
> 
> When do we get to see the new truck pictures? :grin:


Thank you! I really like the looks of her too! Unfortunately there is no way I can keep up daily 1-2 hrs riding :sad: But I can only recommend the trainer! He got my pony fit and more relaxed, without sending her over the edge! She is sometimes such a drama queen (push her too far and she loses it and her brain is gone for days), that I was a bit worried sending her to a "cowboy" (he's pretty big in AQHA), but as a good trainer, he knew how much pressure she can stand:wink: And he got her fit enough to _gait_ now on the lunge line! :loveshower:

And since you insisted: here's a pic of Raya's taxi :wink: And yes, I was too lazy to hook it up for the picture. Just had to check the lights, as I discovered some blown fuses... There is more to do, as it is 17 years old and has seen the sights quite a bit- but beggars can't be choosers :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Raya's taxi looks very good! I was expecting a jacked-up hotrod, where this truck looks like a hard worker! 

Oddly enough, I recently looked at a very similar truck, but 21 yrs old and blue! Still thinking about it...

About the lunging; Chivas doesn't even know how to lunge! Tried it one time and he got so worked up I never tried again. Only tried cause I was told horses _had to know how to lunge_, but I'm not sure why that is. I just hop on and ride, or lead him if he is especially scared about something. 

Who has time to ride two hours a day? That would be a dream to be able to ride so much. You might be riding more now you have wheels of your own :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, yes I hope I get more riding in, as I am not dependent on somebody else to haul me places... Am not confident enough to ride out alone, but I will get there eventually... But we can go for hikes 


I have to say, the Chevy feels so much more comfortable than the Ford... And I was looking at one with a 6 inch lift one time- that would have been fun! But it looks better from further away - it has been used as a work truck for a landscaping company (and the dad gave it to his son then) - with grass growing in the mud in the truck bed and all :rofl:


Re the longing: I think Raya saw a longe line the first time of her life for the PPE... And promptly freaked out! Tried a time or two to teach her, but she came unglued every single time and I simply let it drop. But now that she actually learned to longe (and learned to relax doing so in a scary environment) I keep it up once in a while in the arena - especially on days when I am too late/lazy/hot to saddle her up... And her canter (which was always "verboten" to her under saddle), can now develop too, so eventually she has enough strength to do it under saddle too. Her former owner (and the "Peruvian gang" I ride with) will probably not be amused... Cantering under saddle is a huge no-no for them...


----------



## AnitaAnne

I canter Chivas too, lol!! He prefers to canter when he is tired, so gaiting must be hard work. 

What would be perfect is if I could teach him to trot  but so far no luck. He just isn't wired to move that way


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I canter Chivas too, lol!! He prefers to canter when he is tired, so gaiting must be hard work.
> 
> What would be perfect is if I could teach him to trot  but so far no luck. He just isn't wired to move that way


Not even in the pasture??? Raya often trots when she has to do circles (as in the round pen, longing), but now she has enough strength to actually gait there as well - gaiting is hard work!


I know some people that own gaited horses that claim you "ruin" their gaits by letting them trot/canter... I young horse that is still learning? Maybe... But an older one? I am a firm believer that using different muscles is better form them... But the again, I am a newbie, especially with gaited horses:-?


----------



## AnitaAnne

True, some say it ruins them but I think those are show folks that started that rumor. In shows they are penalized for breaking gait. 

But highly schooled Saddlebreds have 5 gaits, so I just don't believe walk, trot (if they can) and canter ruins gaited horses.

I've never seen Chivas trot. Some folks at the border barn claimed to have seen him trotting one day, but since they were habitual liars and the worst drama queen/barn witches ever, I don't believe them. I've had that horse over 5 years, and tried to encourage him to trot, and nothing. Not even one tiny half of a trot.


----------



## Celeste

I used to ride gaited horses, and their trots were horrible. They would jar your teeth half out and if you weren't wearing a tight bra, you were in danger of getting a concussion.


----------



## Celeste

Thanks for asking about the heart tests. I really don't know what they found, if anything, but they did let me leave, so that is a good sign. I will go to the doctor several weeks from now and he'll tell me all about it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Thanks for asking about the heart tests. I really don't know what they found, if anything, but they did let me leave, so that is a good sign. I will go to the doctor several weeks from now and he'll tell me all about it.


Don't know what the procedure is there, but a cardiologist reads the stress test before a patient can leave. The patient may not see the cardiologist, but one still reads the test. If anything needed immediate action, you would not have left without meeting the heart doc! 

Obviously heart caths are performed by cardiologists, so they do see those results quite quickly, lol! 

Glad to know you are back home


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I used to ride gaited horses, and their trots were horrible. They would jar your teeth half out and if you weren't wearing a tight bra, you were in danger of getting a concussion.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : I love the new truck! It doesn't look like a midlife crisis on wheels at all. Raya looks great and I am very glad she didn't melt in the rain!

@Change : I do not envy where you live this time of year. hope the weather gives you a break soon.

@AnitaAnne : Holy moly to the fire ant damage - glad you weren't hurt in your tumble. I would imagine trying to deal with removing the ants and then fixing stuff is no fun at all.

@Celeste : I too would think that someone had to look at your tests, so since they let you leave its now hurry up and wait. scary that animals get faster medical service than people!


This weekend, DH and I were at an endurance ride here in PA. The whole story is in my journal.

The heat was supposed to break but momma nature didn't get that memo, but at least it didn't storm on ride day.


----------



## Change

@anitaAnn, @SwissMiss, @Celeste - my RMH boyo, Tango, trots and I'll agree with Celeste that it's a miserable broken washing machine gait! He's finally getting his flat walk but will break into that gawdawful "trot" if I ask him to move faster. He's still trying to figure out how to use his legs!! He does have a lovely lifting canter, though. Very smooth! He likes to canter, too - without trying to push forward into a full gallop. One thing I've noticed my gaited horse can't do is a nice QH jog. My QH mare has a really comfortable, ground eating jog!

Skies are beautiful today, but we had thunderstorms just before dawn, so everything is mud, mud, mud! I know we need the rain and don't want to see another drought like last year, but still.... I want to ride!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

I got out with Gina earlier in the week, riding Amish. The bugs were awful but the weather was lovely.




























Today I spent the day alternating between weeding and getting stuff ready for the yard sale this weekend. The fun was overwhelming. :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 yard sale? Seems to be the time to make room in the house. 
btw, I really like the pic of Phin - also shows off his pretty brow band!
@Change, hope it dries out enough so you can go ride! Our ground is pretty decent at the moment - but I am working the next 3 weekends

I have a dilemma: I want to leave the farm where I keep Raya at the moment, but I also feel horrible for wanting to do so:sad: 
The farm is still for sale and the BO's health is not improving. This means the old horse is fed and it is checked that the others are still standing... Water trough gets cleaned by me as well as checking the horses that they are indeed ok - this includes tick removal, putting sunscreen on, hosing them off - just little things that the horses seem to enjoy... So basically, I am the safety net making sure that all the horses are fine and also get a little extra care...

And while I am in no way longing for a busy barn, it gets lonely there sometimes... It would be nice to have somebody to ride with once in a while - heck just having someone there while I work in my pony in the arena (where both of us are still a bit uneasy) would be grand!
The only person I see there is BO's DH cutting grass/weed eating and since the day before yesterday I try to avoid being there at that time for health preservation: :wink: First I got lopped on the temple by a flying rock; then when I asked if he could avoid weed eating around the open stall while Raya and I are in there, he comes back after a few minutes, does a few swipes at the metal barn and walks away again: of course we get peppered with gravel and the noise on the metal wall spooks my pony on top of that - not much room for the two of us in a pony-sized stall with her antics. I am sooo glad that even in her scared state, trying to jump out of the stall, she really tried avoid hitting me - but I was working on her feet at that time - so my heart rate was above normal for a while :mrgreen: 

Sooo, for my own sanity (and health, lol) I want to leave, but I also know I am the only consistent help at the farm... And while I know the horses will be ok, they way they soak up any extra attention they can get makes me feel bad for wanting to leave them... Whenever I refill the water trough they line up in front of it, as they know I will hose them off :smile: And the barn cat comes running the second he hears me:smile:

Just needed to get this off my chest - thanks guys! :winetime:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> I have a dilemma: I want to leave the farm where I keep Raya at the moment, but I also feel horrible for wanting to do so:sad:
> The farm is still for sale and the BO's health is not improving. This means the old horse is fed and it is checked that the others are still standing... Water trough gets cleaned by me as well as checking the horses that they are indeed ok - this includes tick removal, putting sunscreen on, hosing them off - just little things that the horses seem to enjoy... So basically, I am the safety net making sure that all the horses are fine and also get a little extra care...


The phrase "not your monkeys, not your circus" is very applicable here. Raya and you are your priorities. While of course you worry about the other horses because you are a wonderful, kind person.. they are not your responsibility.

Unless you are getting a discount on board - and a pretty sizable one - for the work you are doing, you are simply being taken advantage of.

I sympathize with the internal struggle you are having. I stayed at a farm job I hated for _years_ because I felt like the horses would be the ones to suffer when I left. The owner kept saying things were going to change.. but they never did. In the end, I had to stand up for myself because nobody else was going to. That 'standing up' was actually walking away.

Start looking for a new place and I bet you may be surprised at what you find!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> The phrase "not your monkeys, not your circus" is very applicable here.


In principle, I know:| And I would give the advice to walk away myself - just _doing_ it is the hard part!
I think the whole thing is getting complicated by the fact that the BO and I are friends and she really struggles... 

And no, I don't pay board anymore - we have that agreement for a while that every hour worked deducts $x from board... Not too hard to reach "0" when I am out there daily :mrgreen:


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh wow, how nice it is to have your own rig! No one you have to ask "can I borrow...". Just load up and go 

Hauled Raya today for the first time with my truck and I loved it. Pulls and stops like a dream and drives so much easier than the long-bed diesel :grin: The only thing that needs some attention is the temperamental AC - it can run for days and suddenly it stops. It may only needs to get recharged (I hope so), or it may be one of those that Chevy is (in)famous for... 
But who needs AC here anyway?:rofl:

Raya was a little energizer bunny, more than eager to gait at the slightest nudge, but the heat and humidity eventually took their toll :cowboy:


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - although I have the gooseneck with living quarters, I would love to have a small stock like yours to pull behind my F150 so I could load up and go wherever easily. Right now, I have to borrow my Son's truck (I pay for it, but he drives it) to haul. And I hate driving his truck!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : Glad you and Raya got to get out and enjoy your rig! having the ability to just go on your own is fantastic. I look forward to being able to do that with DH's new tundra and my little trailer. Hope you get your AC issue straightened out!!


This weekend, I wasted perfectly good riding weather to have a blasted yard sale, along with Gina and Misty. We are still trying to rehome a lot of stuff from my MIL and Gina's mom (who both passed in December). You can't see inside the barn, but it is also full of tables of stuff!!










I found a gorgeous groundcover plant to finish off the last ring in my round garden (which we all lovingly call the lump). They only had 3 left, so I will keep an eye out for more next season. After the joy of the yard sale, digging holes was almost fun!











Today, I got back on George!! He finished his doxy a couple days ago and the ground has dried up enough I could ride the fields without leaving hoofprints. Because he is barefoot, I wanted to stay as much in the fields as possible. The nice footing, however, meant we would be fair game for all the bugs!

I tried to stick to the field roads I knew had been mowed, but that wasn't possible all the time.










The grass and weeds in this part of the "trail" was actually as tall as George!! I dumped a ton of grass seed out of my shoes when I got home.










I love seeing the crops progress. Keith was cutting the wheat in one field already! This field is soybeans.










George was just as full of shiitake as I expected him to be after 6 weeks off work.. but while he did get reprimanded for some yeehaw bucking, I was very happy to see him feeling so good!


After finishing with George, it was time to torture Mia with the dreaded b-a-t-h. My parents are dog sitting for us this weekend, so I wanted her to be as non-itchy as possible (poor girl has allergies).










:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Mia looks absolutely disgusted! That is adorable! Glad you got in a good ride on George.

I finally got Lacey out for a ride this morning. It rained last night so hot and humid, Oh my! Her "flinchy twitching" thing is still there, but not nearly as often nor as pronounced. Nobody seems to know what it means, but I'm just going to ride it out so to speak. 

She rides the same as always and doesn't seem in any pain or discomfort. Weird. Kinda makes me think she got ahold of an alien weed or some such thing and we just need to let the effects work themselves out? It's been a little over five months so we'll just have to wait. All tests come back well within normal range and unless she exhibits some other debilitating symptoms there's just not much more to go on.

It's hard to pinpoint any type of behavior with her because she's such a witch anyway. I can lope down the trail by myself and she's wonderful, but if we try a nice lope with a friend she's a furious buckaroo! She doesn't like to "get saddled" by after she's cinched up she's happy and ready to go. She's a conundrum for sure.

However, now that I have Jake who is broke, broke, broke and simple, simple simple, I have a huge appreciation for all you that have wonderful horses they can just jump on and ride!

All my life I've usually taken on other people's problem horses. Many work out well, but some don't. I decided that once before I get ..... older..... I wanted a horse that I could walk out, catch, saddle and ride. That's Jake. Traffic, wildlife, dogs, gunfire. It's all the same to him. Going out or coming back. No worries. Love that! 

But I also adore Lacey's kind eye when she sees me coming. The way she meets me at the gate and curls around to "hug" me when I stroke her neck. For such a
#e!! b!(ch she has a loving nature. A once in a lifetime relationship for sure.

Well I've rambled enough. Gonna go watch Andy Griffith now.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

That dog though... LOL


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> now that I have Jake who is broke, broke, broke and simple, simple simple, I have a huge appreciation for all you that have wonderful horses they can just jump on and ride!


Hmm.. while I can (and do) just go out and catch ours and hop on and ride.. not sure that 'simple' would be the word I would use to describe any of them! :dance-smiley05:

So glad to hear that Jake is working out how you hoped though. You have more than enough excitement in your life.




AtokaGhosthorse said:


> That dog though... LOL


Mia is nothing if not expressive! :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> @SwissMiss - although I have the gooseneck with living quarters, I would love to have a small stock like yours to pull behind my F150 so I could load up and go wherever easily. Right now, I have to borrow my Son's truck (I pay for it, but he drives it) to haul. And I hate driving his truck!


Yeah, I really wanted a 3/4t truck, but finding one within my budget that wasn't a long-bed... :icon_rolleyes: But then, my trailer weighs about 2,500 lbs (with all my stuff in it sans Raya), and my "little" truck can handle that perfectly fine... Heck, it even stops better than the diesel I was borrowing before! And the tighter turn radius makes maneuvering on the trail heads here so much easier...

Here in MS you find a ton of cheap-ish 2h trailers like the one I have (lots of Calico's). Let me know if you want me to look for one :wink:



phantomhorse13 said:


> George was just as full of shiitake as I expected him to be after 6 weeks off work.. but while he did get reprimanded for some yeehaw bucking, I was very happy to see him feeling so good!
> 
> After finishing with George, it was time to torture Mia with the dreaded b-a-t-h. My parents are dog sitting for us this weekend, so I wanted her to be as non-itchy as possible (poor girl has allergies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: ofl: :rofl:


Glad the doxy did it's work and George feels good enough to throw in some excited bucks 
And Mia? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Animal abuse!!! :rofl:



Blue said:


> All my life I've usually taken on other people's problem horses. Many work out well, but some don't. I decided that once before I get ..... older..... I wanted a horse that I could walk out, catch, saddle and ride. That's Jake. Traffic, wildlife, dogs, gunfire. It's all the same to him. Going out or coming back. No worries. Love that!
> 
> But I also adore Lacey's kind eye when she sees me coming. The way she meets me at the gate and curls around to "hug" me when I stroke her neck. For such a
> #e!! b!(ch she has a loving nature. A once in a lifetime relationship for sure.


So glad Jake is the "go out and just ride horse" you were looking for... Whenever you crave a bit more spice, I'm sure Lacey is happy to oblige.


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - right now my budget won't allow for a new (to me) trailer. It's still recovering from trying to absorb the Granddaughter and Ash's (Mama-dawg) surgeries. She goes back in on the 12th to have a 2nd lump removed. The 1st one was Mass Cell, so we need to get this one, too. And I suspect, if we find additional lumps in the future, we'll have to make the hard decision. She's spunky and happy though, so even if the cancer has metastasized, it doesn't seem to be bothering her. I guess we'll just let her tell us when it's time.

As for horses that can be caught and ridden straight away... hmm. I don't give either of mine a choice, and while Cally can be a snotty handful, I trust her enough to just ride through her jigging. Once she realizes we're going somewhere, she settles into enjoying the ride and I can take her anywhere. Tango is still too green to trust, but he's pretty steady nonetheless. Other than refusing to go through the combine shed, he's never offered to buck on the trail and seems to enjoy being out in the world. He's still looky though, so when I ride him, I pay attention.

Son is getting continued antibiotics during dialysis treatments until all traces of his pneumonia are gone. Granddaughter must have caught the same bug - she's down with a slight fever, sore throat and headache (sinus?) since last night. This morning I woke to aching sinuses and an itchy throat, but nothing that will slow me down. Mucinex, Aleve and coffee are my cure-alls.

The heat and humidity are awful and will continue to be so until Friday when we may get some T-storms. The storms will cool things off a bit ... while they last. I wish we had something other than clay soil around here. The only time it's cool enough to ride are after the storms, but this doggone clay becomes slippery, sticky mud!! Bleah. Welcome to July in the South!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thought I'd share my What this 44 Year Old Does on the Weekend pics: 

My backyard:


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Hahah, Oops. Mean to put a different pic than that bottom one. I took several pictures of the flowers this weekend, just to show their progress, only to realize Beaux was in almost every single picture. And he never, ever has his tongue in his mouth. He's absurd.


----------



## Blue

Beautiful! Truly wish I was that talented with yard work. Mine usually turn into an epic fail.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Thank you so much. I'm blessed to have a mother who in better health, always had loads of flowers, and grandparents on both sides that were avid gardeners.

Oh yeah... an a really deep, really GOOD well. LOL Otherwise I couldn't afford to water it all when it needs it.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Beautiful! Truly wish I was that talented with yard work. Mine usually turn into an epic fail.


You just said what I was thinking :wink: When I try to do some yard work the weeds take over in no time...
@AtokaGhosthorse, Beaux is adorable - photobombing and all 
@Change, I hear you about maxed-out funds! I still get those weird, huge, dry spots on Raya after a ride and think a new saddle is in order... But now I got a truck... As long as she is not sore/flinchy after a ride, I think I can save up a little to get a decent, fitting saddle...
Hope the bug that haunts all of you now will head out soon! Glad your son is responding to the antibiotic treatment!
@phantomhorse13, since you live in tick-central: do you have any good tricks up your sleeve to repel ticks? They are awful at the moment! I pull a good amount off Raya and the big lumps on her show that she got rid of some herself.... 
I know bush-hogging would help (the pasture grass/weed is chest high on me), but I am not attempting to do so, as the tractor seems to be a bit temperamental and breaks all the time...


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> do you have any good tricks up your sleeve to repel ticks? They are awful at the moment! I pull a good amount off Raya and the big lumps on her show that she got rid of some herself....
> I know bush-hogging would help (the pasture grass/weed is chest high on me), but I am not attempting to do so, as the tractor seems to be a bit temperamental and breaks all the time...


Certainly getting someone to cut that pasture would help a lot, but doesn't sounds like that is likely to happen soon (I wouldn't be trying to figure out temperamental equipment belonging to someone else either!). Another good option is chickens or guinea fowl.. but I suspect that isn't a very feasible option for you either. That leaves chemicals. 

There are several types of spot-on treatment available. I have found those work better than sprays (even the ones that claim to last for days or weeks). Personally, I have used both Vectra (which is meant for dogs, but used off-label on horses - last I knew the company was working on getting FDA approval for horses). This stuff works great, but it's quite expensive and supposed to be only available from a vet.. the company used to be really proactive in shutting down non-vet sources, but as you can see from the link, sometimes you get lucky and can find it. Because of that, I have since moved to Equi-Spot. You have to apply it every two weeks (versus 4 weeks like the Vectra), but it is much cheaper and readily available from lots of places. I will warn you that some people have had their horses have itchy skin reactions, so if you try us, just try a couple test spots to make sure Raya won't be one of them. None of ours have ever reacted, including mr sensitive Phin.

I am not a fan of chemicals, but I am even less of a fan of ticks..


@*AtokaGhosthorse* : the garden is lovely - I wish I could get our place to look so nice. Beaux is also cute beyond words!


----------



## Celeste

Speaking of expert gardeners, I have some lovely blooms on my rose bushes. There is one minor issue with them though.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

@phantomhorse13, since you live in tick-central: do you have any good tricks up your sleeve to repel ticks? They are awful at the moment! I pull a good amount off Raya and the big lumps on her show that she got rid of some herself.... 
I know bush-hogging would help (the pasture grass/weed is chest high on me), but I am not attempting to do so, as the tractor seems to be a bit temperamental and breaks all the time...[/QUOTE]

We have deer all over our place... and cows... so you can imagine our tick issues. The best we've found to do is keep the horses AND the dogs treated with sprays or in the dogs' cases, Revolution, something like that, the drops on the back treatment. Otherwise, ew.

Wanna see a grown man and a 16 year old come running through the house in nothing but their drawers on the way to the showers? Let said 16 year old throw down the sacks of deer corn on the ground where seed ticks are... and then get a nasty batch of seed ticks on them too.

I think I washed that camo on extra super hot sanitizing cycles in the washer, then ran it through the same type of cycle on the dryer, then hung it on the fence for a few days just to be sure... *gags*


----------



## SwissMiss

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> @Wanna see a grown man and a 16 year old come running through the house in nothing but their drawers on the way to the showers? Let said 16 year old throw down the sacks of deer corn on the ground where seed ticks are... and then get a nasty batch of seed ticks on them too.[/quote]
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Yes, quite the visual :rofl:
> 
> We are using Revolution on our cat - best stuff ever, but man, it's not cheap!
> I have to admit, whenever I have to walk out in the pasture to get Raya, I have that crawly-feeling all over and normally pluck some of the nasty critters off myself too - yuck! :omg:
> [MENTION=21449]phantomhorse13, yes using the tractor is out of question, as well as natural pest control... And who knows when some cutting will be done...
> 
> I actually still had a dose of Equi Spot - it did diddly squat against our gnats and such (so I stopped using it), but maybe it will help against ticks!
> 
> It seems Raya learned that I am actually helping her by pulling ticks off her: by now she "presents" certain areas of her body and without fail I will find a tick there - smart pony :mylittlepony:


----------



## phantomhorse13

I have gotten some saddle time a couple days this week. The whole story is in my journal.







































We also had some concrete delivered, so worked on getting the frames done ahead of time.. and of course it had to be hot as blazes when it was poured, so getting it in and leveled was a task without passing out. This was the first of 3 areas - notice how concerned the horses were. :grin:











Tomorrow, we head up to Vermont for the a ride. It's supposed to be much cooler and maybe rainy up there - can't wait!!


----------



## Blue

Cooler and rainy would be nice! Today it was 103* with 78% humidity. 


I didn't ride.


I didn't do much of anything

Beautiful pics Phantom. I love seeing your terrain and scenery. So refreshing


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> Cooler and rainy would be nice! Today it was 103* with 78% humidity.
> 
> I didn't ride. I didn't do much of anything


All you can do outside on days like that is to have a heat stroke.


----------



## Blue

My friend and I have started walking. Hopefully to lose weight, but we'll see. We go at 5 am or 7 pm. And even then it's miserable


----------



## AnitaAnne

Everyone has been so busy!! 
@SwissMiss You went out on the trails by yourself in your own rig! Doesn't that feel wonderful? Raya is gorgeous btw! Too bad about the a/c in the truck, hope you can get that fixed. 

Remember I am having a special on saddles just for you, lol! 
@Blue very nice to have a horse one can just hop on and ride and doesn't spook or buck! I'm still looking for that horse, lol. 

Lacey's issues are a mystery. Maybe the heat?? Low on Electrolytes?
@AtokaGhosthorse the flowers are beautiful and Beaux is charming! Watering does help the plants, but mine have to rely on what they receive from the sky, this year they are quite happy and huge! 
@Change hope your families' breathing improves! Rather odd time for pneumonia. Budgets are the enemy of horse owners everywhere :-(
@Celeste those are some unique roses! :confused_color:
@phantomhorse13 I have a ton of stuff be happy to contribute to your yard sale. Mine may never happen...

Poor Mia; you do like to torture that pup! 

George is such a character! Trying to leave you in the weeds :twisted:

Hope you have a fabulous ride this weekend!


----------



## AnitaAnne

The last week or so has been a good news/bad news kind of time. 

The good:

The renovation on my wash rack is coming along well. Framing completed and I have put in (so far) 3500 lbs of concrete all from bags. It needs another 1500-2500 lbs to be leveled. (jealous of @phantomhorse13 getting her concrete delivered) 

The bad: 

The wash rack was framed too high in the back. Great for my mounting, but bad if the horses decide to jump off of it. About 24" high with a landing on a slope. So now I need to build some sort of gate for the back that will allow me to still use it to mount Chivas. 

The good:

I entered my first NATRC event! (haven't been yet) 

The bad: 

Will have to pick up my friends horse from the boarder barn with all the drama

MORE JUST BAD:

Little Butter has been trying to crow. He arches his neck and makes a sound somewhere between a cough and a caw. Thinking the honorable vet missed a piece or two...

Large portion of a maple tree came down on my fence during a storm, and I don't own a chainsaw. A bit nervous of them so I plan to try to cut the tree up with my circular saw once the wood dries out a bit. 

Haven't had the yard sale yet. Too frequent rain. Finally think I have the tarps secured enough to be able to start putting some more stuff out there except for...

Was leaning over putting my heavy purse in my locker this morning (its on the bottom row) and suddenly OUCH messed up my back :-( 

Couldn't believe that could happen! I can carry 1200 lbs or so of concrete and no problem but go to put my purse in the locker and BAM. Must have twisted wrong or something. 

Since it happened after I clocked in had to go to the occ health and can't go to the chiropractor until the MD releases me. Shiitake. 

Not going to be able to do much of anything for a bit and I had a hundred and one things to do! I wanted to finish the wash rack this weekend, ride and ride some more, get Chivas all cleaned up for the clinic, and get hay in. Not to mention I would have had overtime next week and now I am going to have another tiny paycheck :-(

Oh and the scale was _obviously_ broken at the doctor's too!! Muscle weights more than fat right? It must be all the muscle...muscle, yes that must be it. I am apparently too muscular...just in case though, maybe I need to quit eating *sigh*


----------



## Blue

O Anita Ann! You are way to busy to have an injured back! You're right though. How the heck do we do these silly things. Could it possibly be nothing more than a pulled muscle that needs to rest? 

Perhaps Butter is just testing the waters? You know, confused. I really admire that you manage to do so much all by yourself. I wouldn't know where to begin to build a wash rack. 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> O Anita Ann! You are way to busy to have an injured back! You're right though. How the heck do we do these silly things. Could it possibly be nothing more than a pulled muscle that needs to rest?
> 
> Perhaps Butter is just testing the waters? You know, confused. I really admire that you manage to do so much all by yourself. I wouldn't know where to begin to build a wash rack.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


Thank you. Times like these it is bad to live alone. Horses had to make do with just grass yesterday.

I managed to pop my spine back into position last night. I was feeling pretty good this morning, walking mostly normal but slowly. Still very swollen. Was able to walk up and down the steps normally, right left, etc. Walked Lily, all good. Reached down to get the chicken food and POP went my back again. Shiitake! 

Back to square one 

Note to self: do not lean over, ever. Squats. Only squats. 

Hoping Butter never manages a full crow...otherwise will have to rehome him. Possibly a piece fell inside, very common occurrence I believe. Keeps the hormones going but makes them infertile. They are called (appropriately) Slips.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I wouldn't be surprised if that veterinarian wouldn't mind taking another look inside Butters for lost parts.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I wouldn't be surprised if that veterinarian wouldn't mind taking another look inside Butters for lost parts.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne I wouldn't be surprised if that veterinarian wouldn't mind taking another look inside Butters for lost parts.


I might ask him, but if a piece of a part fell off inside, wouldn't it be hard to locate? Can they do x-rays or something (MRI) on birds? 

His comb is lighter red, but waddles are still bright red. He got all huffy and stuck up some feathers at the back of his neck when I was walking Lily nearby. He could hear her rustling in the leaves but not really see much. When I bring Lily nearby he still runs and tries to hide behind the others. 

If his little craw-craw sound doesn't get any louder, should be ok. But the little ****** is trying to act like a real Roo. 

I am so sick of laying around :icon_frown:


----------



## Celeste

If he gets a full fledged crow, the parts will probably have grown to a large enough size to find. 

Sorry you hurt your back.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue I'm sure MS is not as hot as your neck of the woods, but I can feel the heat during my 0.7 mile-walk from parking to my office as well 
@AnitaAnne, hope your back is getting back on track soon!!! I know you have a boatload of stuff that you want to get done, but please take care of yourself!
I'm in awe anyway how much you get done! Where do you take the energy from????

Don't tempt me with saddles! :eek_color:

Today was one of those lovely, hot and humid days... My riding buddy backed out from our early morning ride, so I decided Raya needs a lesson in "patience" (an item listed as homework), and took the whole family for a stroll in the woods  
Poor Raya was not really amused to trail behind 2 kiddos who were stopping every 2 steps to look at stuff/take pictures and then jump and run like maniacs again :rofl:
Eventually she decided that a relaxed stroll is not too bad either 

The heat must have been really awful that I started to hallucinate :eek_color: My completely non-horsey DH wanted to lead the pony for a while:confused_color: Looking good :loveshower:









And this time we managed to get back to the trailer without being a sweaty mess (well, at least the horse - us humans was a whole different story, lol)


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, that actually sounds like a truly wonderful afternoon!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, that actually sounds like a truly wonderful afternoon!



It really was! First I was a bit bummed about not riding (too hot in the arena and I am still too chicken to head out into the woods alone), but the alternative turned out really great.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss that sounds like a lovely excursion! 

How cool that your DH wanted to walk the pony :thumbsup: maybe your DH will turn horsey and you will have a built-in riding buddy 

My ex and I used to go trail riding every Sunday while the kids had bible study. A bus came around and picked them up early, then we headed for church after our ride. Well, we did this _before he was the ex_, lol...

I have only been laid up for three days and already I am going stir crazy. What do people do in their houses all day and night?? Well, besides clean :-?

Managed to do two loads of laundry yesterday with the help of my Dollar tree grab-it stick

Went back to the doc today and I am on light duty still :icon_frown: will go back for recheck Friday *sigh*


----------



## Blue

*Anita*, I'm so sorry. It sucks being down like this. When I was home with my knees I binge watched Netflix. Jericho, Army Wives, Breaking Bad, Weeds, Sons of Anarchy. I tried to get into Deadwood too, but the language got to me.

Just don't try to overdo the house work. You'll never get out of there if you do!


----------



## Change

@anitaAnn - take care of your back!! This from a gal who has a zipper in her lumbar from surgery at 30, and a metal plate in her cervical from last year. And I still have to watch what I do (although, lesson learned - my posture is very good and upright!). And here's hoping Butter never gets his crow.
@Celeste - love your roses, only, where I come from they're called morning glory. LOL! I've tried several times to get morning glory to bloom for me, here, but so far no luck. Maybe next year.
@SwissMiss - sorta jealous of your quiet walk with the horse and family. I herded my two out into the lower driveway to act as ******* lawnmowers for awhile yesterday, and since I only have a single strand of braid on either end (not charged), I have to sit out with them while they graze. After an hour I had to chase them back into their sacrifice lot. It was just too muggy!! I'm thinking I need to drive a couple t-posts in and create a pair of proper (braid) gates so I don't have to horse-sit!


----------



## Blue

*Change*, I commend you for sitting for an hour! I could do it in fall or winter but not right now. Definitely take care of that gate!

*Anita* True Blood and Being Human are entertaining if you're into vampires and such. (I am) Kinda hokey, but entertaining


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change how do you manage to do everything you do with those injuries? You are one tough cookie!!! 
@Blue Well, I don't get regular TV, just FIRE TV. Watched three hours of Cheers yesterday. Made me laugh

Knew I would not be allowed to work yet because I can still hardly walk. Boss called a little while ago and they are going to let me come in and answer phones and such, so that is good! 

Have class tomorrow and will work Thursday & Friday. They are not sure if it is workman's comp or not, but I was told it was cause I was clocked in. 

I tried to get permission to see a chiropractor but got a firm no. Insurance doesn't allow it. 

I really can't even do housework cause I can barely lift a gallon of water. Just feeding everyone and walking Lily. No cleaning of critters either, which is a real pain. Friend is coming over tomorrow to clean hooves for me, so very thankful about that! 

Butter was much louder today, the little stinker! I need to talk to that vet...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Forgot to mention; mostly I have been looking at 4wd trucks. That is very depressing. They are either 40k or 20K with 150k miles. One I can't afford to buy, and one I can't afford to repair if I buy. 

One more, a 1994 model with who knows how many miles on it. 5K for that. 

Why didn't I buy a 4wd back in '03??? 

*sigh*


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Forgot to mention; mostly I have been looking at 4wd trucks. That is very depressing. They are either 40k or 20K with 150k miles. One I can't afford to buy, and one I can't afford to repair if I buy.
> 
> One more, a 1994 model with who knows how many miles on it. 5K for that.
> 
> Why didn't I buy a 4wd back in '03???
> 
> *sigh*


Raya's taxi has 220k miles :eek_color: But less miles = out of my price range:-?


----------



## Change

I'm still looking for a 4wd F350 dually 4 door within my price range. Yeah. Good luck with that!

Bought some of those sugar coated fruit candies... you know, the really gummy, sticky ones (not like gummy bears)... Cally immediately said, "no thanks," and spit hers out. Tango said, "yes please and I'll eat hers too!" Also bought them a big white salt lick since they've pretty much demolished the old one. Both were trying to bite chunks off the corners. I wonder how long this one will last?


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : I hope you are feeling better asap! I second taking it easy, as you need to heal. I had to chuckle over Butters and his crow.. silly males.


DH and I went up to Vermont for a ride this weekend. It wound up being an interesting experience. You can read about it in my journal.

Momma nature is having a hot flash here again, so its making all the things I need to do take twice as long as I try not to have a heatstroke! I live in PA, not Texas darn it all..


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I am convinced DH is _not_ turning horsey. His allergies are too bad to be able to deal with horses and the barn on a regular basis... And in addition, according to him horses belong on a grill :twisted:

Sorry your back is till not getting better - that really stinks! But hope you heal up soon!

re butter: maybe you have to spread the rumor in your neighborhood that you are running a tape with roo crow to chase away pests (mosquitos anyone?):rofl:
@Change, saw a couple of F350 here while I was looking for a truck. For a while I even contemplated a (single wheel), 2WD, as it only had 160k and was below $3k... It was on the market for a while and sold the day I wanted to go look at it :-? Suppose it was a sign it wasn't meant to be...



phantomhorse13 said:


> Momma nature is having a hot flash here again, so its making all the things I need to do take twice as long as I try not to have a heatstroke! I live in PA, not Texas darn it all..


Don't live in Texas either, but I hear you! Came to the barn still during daylight and decided it may be a good time working my pony a bit... Well, a soaking wet Raya grazing in the pasture convinced me a shower would be a better alternative! And even though she doesn't like being hosed down, after the second hose off - scrape cycle she seemed to realize that this actually feels _good_ :mrgreen:
Tried to rasp her toes back a bit afterwards and was soaking wet in a hurry...

Have to admit, if I had a place to go yesterday, I would have moved my pony:-? Nothing bad happened, more a slow build-up of "I am so over it!". When I drove on the farm I saw that the oldie was roaming the farm and got fed under the overhand in front of the outside stalls... In theory not a bad thing, but that horse is a very messy eater and distributes the mash (beet pulp and rice bran) in a big area (walked from the overhang in the stall and back and dribbles food on the way) and makes a mess... And the spilled stuff just sits there, attracting flies and get moldy until the next day - ask me how I know :sad: Since this is in front of/in the stall I normally feed my pony in, I remove the moldy stuff as much as possible (soil and gravel don't make it much easier)... Maybe if the mess doesn't magically disappear over night it will induce a change???

Have an appointment to look at a place this Saturday:think:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss A grill? Your hubby thinks horses are food mg: might want to keep a close watch on him if he wants to take Raya for any more "walks" 

Raya's housing sounds a bit haphazard and rather unsafe. Hope you can find her cleaner accommodations. 

Everyday I talk to my chicks! I carefully explain the need for stealth but the only way they shut up is if I toss them food! Fortunately my neighborhood is mostly made up of folks that stay out of other folks business and aren't quick to call the law...

@Change sometimes the bigger trucks are cheaper as they age, but look like they had abusive owners! Torn up seats and broken door handles on trucks with less than 75k miles. What the heck to they do to those things?? 

New F150 and F250 are nearly the same price. I can't understand why??? 

I'm actually thinking about a lease. Might allow me to get a better truck for lower cost, then buy it when the lease runs out, if I like it. But that would mean truck payments still when I retire, and I'm trying to avoid that! Trying to find vehicles that will last me until I am done needing one. 

@phantomhorse13 Mother nature is having hot flashes here too! They start in March and last thru October. She is depressed about something though, crying every single day for hours. Hope she starts feeling better soon 

Read your journal and wow. What a weekend of highs and lows! You are a superhero! A shining example of good sportsmanship! 

I think I am in love with Iggy though, what a cutie pie. Your descriptions of him made me smile!


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - For what I want to haul, a F250 diesel would be adequate, but I absolutely love the dually F350s. I actually saw a nice one online a couple weeks ago and decided to run by the dealer after work - and of course that truck, which had been on their lot for almost a year, had sold the day before. GAH! It was a good looking truck, too. Under 200K miles, and under $15K! There's a RAM 3500 at another place I've been keeping my eye on. It's a little pricier, but looks like it might be what I need. And nowhere near what they are asking for new ones! Geez! Who actually pays $80K for a vehicle???

We keep getting the rumbles and grumbles or nearby thunderstorms, but so far the best we've managed is a few sprinkles. At least the dew point is high enough that the grass is doing well. It's still just to bloody hot and humid to do anything!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yesterday, I got saddle time twice despite the insane temps (with real feels in the triple digits for most of the day :eek_color. 

First up was George:




























When DH finally got home from work, we got Sultan and Phin out:




























I don't know how those of you in the South survive.. :eek_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change you ran into the old "we sold that truck yesterday" salesman. I can't tell you how many times the truck I was interested in sold the day before I arrived when I saw it on the internet. I think at one time they did have those trucks they post, but when they actually sold them is questionable! 

*80K for a truck *:eek_color: Who has that kind of money for a truck??? Probably someone without horses, lol

I found a really nice truck Tuesday, 2015 F150 four door, 4wd only 25K miles for 28,000! I was ready to test drive it, opened the door and saw plate stating SALVAGE TITLE on the door frame. :icon_frown:

Had to pass on that one. That was more than my budget anyway, but _way to high _for a salvage vehicle.


----------



## Change

Be careful in looking at F150s if you intend to haul a horse trailer. My 2007 F150 XLT is a great truck for the most part. Averages 16 mpg. I can pile 20 bales of hay in the bed with no issues. Handles more like a car than a truck. But hook a 3h stock bumper pull with one 1000lb horse in it and I discovered it has no oomph for hills and at some points I worried about the strain on the engine and tranny. Make sure your F150's tranny is geared on the lower end vs the higher like mine is.

Whether I go with a 3/4 or 1 ton with my next purchase, I will definitely go diesel just because I know they are designed to haul. Whatever I buy, it has to last my lifetime, and I still harbor the dream of a live in horse trailer and the life of a gypsy. ;-)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got George out. The whole story is in my journal.




























Stay cool everyone!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, you asked how we in the South survive: we get a whole lot less riding in (at least I do) during the summer months! 

When I left for the farm last night after 8, it was still 93 degrees (and we are not talking real feel):eek_color:

Oh, and btw, the Equispot seems to work at least a little bit. I still find a tick or two on my pony, but they are already dead and the swelling from the bite seems smaller than usual. Quite a difference to the other horses, who are riddled with fat ticks (pulled 5 out of _one_ ear on one of the ponies):eek_color:


----------



## Change

I've been lucky. I've only found 1 tick on the horses this summer. Of course, they spend 80% of their time on dry lot, so that helps. 

How do we survive summer in the South? Air Conditioning, early mornings, cold showers, and acceptance of the fact that riding time (and any outdoor chores/fun) is significantly reduced!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I've been lucky. I've only found 1 tick on the horses this summer. Of course, they spend 80% of their time on dry lot, so that helps.


 
Last time I went riding early morning, I had to get Raya from the pasture and the grass/weeds were still nice and wet...
My riding buddy found it utterly hilarious that I was soaking wet up to my armpits - and I am 5'6! No wonder there is an overabundance of ticks :-|


----------



## SwissMiss

Horses are good for your cardiovascular system, right?????

Arrived at the farm last night and Raya is laying down... Ok... Maybe she just rolled, took a nap, or whatever, but will get back up as soon as she sees me... Nope, she just lays there :eek_color:
By now, I am worried and race to her, since this is highly unusual for her. Still no attempt at getting up - just looking at me, ears pricked!? Starting to check her over, when she gives me a slight nudge with her muzzle "move away a bit" and she gets up, as soon as I am out of the way. All looks good and I am flooded with relief, so she gets a tight hug! And for the first time ever, she kind of wraps her neck around me, as if she would hug me back!!!

What happened to my mare that would rather have no contact with humans???:dance-smiley05:
Often I feel inadequate in bringing her along (as in, she would be much farther with a more experienced person), but then things like that show that I must do some things right...


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, isn't that horsey hug a wonderful feeling?


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, isn't that horsey hug a wonderful feeling?


Yes it is! I never expected one from this horse.  Coming from one that was shaking with fear/nervousness when you even touched her makes it so much sweeter


----------



## SwissMiss

I am chatty today :rofl:
But it's too hot to do anything outside and the kiddos are happily playing = computer time for me (and am not in the mood to work - even if I should)

Went and visited a farm nearby, where Raya could possibly find a new home.
Private, 6 stall barn on 40-something acres, which include some trails. Planned to bring Raya and ride, but my truck is in the shop. So went there and rode one of their horses, a beautiful mustang mare.... She has some draft blood and is quite round (think barrel with 4 legs, lol), so I felt like doing splits on her.:-? 
We rode around, both horses looking for excuses to spook and take off, and then my saddle slips and I can't correct it anymore and - splat! Luckily we just made it out of the pond:rofl: Both horses spook, and the saddle on my mount slips under her, spooking her even more...
Very interesting morning, I have to say, but I really like the place. Will go back and bring my pony, so the owner can decide if Raya is easy enough to handle to have her there...


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I had to laugh at the saddle slipping under the horse. Years ago, when we were kids, my sister was riding a pony and had that happen, except. She. Didn't. Let. Go. There she was, her pony-tail dragging in the dirt, feet still in the stirrups, hanging underneath a pony! Thankfully, the pony was so confused that she just stood there until my mom dismounted and grabbed her headstall and my sister could do a gravity assisted dismount. 


Too, too hot here. Yesterday, the horses were already sweating by 10 a.m. At 2, I decided I really needed to put up a wire gate on the lower drive, so grabbed the tools I needed, headed down there. Pounded in 2 t-posts, ran wire and built the gate. Then, because I'm a glutton for self-induced punishment, I grabbed the hedge trimmer and saws-all and cut away a good portion of the top of a tree that had fallen and was partially blocking the lower drive. 

By the time I quit, I was wringing drips of water from my pony-tail. 

So I sat in the shade, drank a beer and gave each of the horses a bottle of Gatorade. Tango let me know he wouldn't have minded if I'd offered him a beer instead, but he's still underage.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change there was no way for me to not let go, lol. Gravity was one of the things that helped me staying _on_ while riding :falloff:By now the lump on my hip is hurting and my neck is not happy at all - it sucks getting older... But the lady I rode with broke her neck 18 months ago and is now back in the saddle - so I can't really complain :-o


I am glad I am not the only one who has those strange ideas to do chores outside in the middle of the day! I am known to scrub water troughs and shovel manure at noon :-?

For sure Tango would love some beer! A friend had a mare who got beer for her anhydrosis- but man, that mare was a b*** after a drink or two:cheers:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*SwissMiss* : Got a good laugh over your soaked by the grass story.. but all I would be able to think about would be ticks. Glad the equi spot seems to be working. The possible new home sounds very intriguing.. 

@*Change* : I don't envy your having to work in such heat.. sounds like that beer was well-deserved!


This weekend, DS and I went down to Virginia for the Ride and Tie World Championships. The whole story is in my journal. 

George and I had a blast riding the Equathon.


































Today I am doing a bunch of laundry and getting things cleaned up from the weekend. Amazing how much mess we can generate in just a couple days!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*SwissMiss* : Got a good laugh over your soaked by the grass story.. but all I would be able to think about would be ticks. Glad the equi spot seems to be working. The possible new home sounds very intriguing..


Well, I am normally feeling pretty itchy after trekking through the grass - mostly my imagination, but I also envision tons of ticks crawling on me :eek_color:
And I also learned not to wear a white T-Shirt, if there is the possibility I have to go out in the pasture when the grass is still wet :rofl:


Your weekend sounds like lots of fun! I always wanted to do a Ride'n Tie, when I was still an avid runner...
Did your part include running as well, or "just" riding?


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Your weekend sounds like lots of fun! I always wanted to do a Ride'n Tie, when I was still an avid runner...
> Did your part include running as well, or "just" riding?


The Equathon has one part riding and one part running. The same person can do both or someone can ride and someone else runs. I try hard never to run, so I just did the riding! I got partnered up with a young ultrarunner named Todd, who I literally saw for perhaps 5 minutes total - but he did a great job running and won it for us.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss maybe you need some combat gear to get Raya...I have visions of you hacking your way through the jungle oops I mean pasture jumping up occasionally to see if your prey I mean horse has moved:rofl::dance-smiley05:

Grass seeds are annoying, ticks are bad, spiders are creepy, but what about SNAKES  
@phantomhorse13 fabulous ride! George is back better than ever :loveshower: I did keep wondering if he was wagging his tongue at that grey you were riding along with.

Congrats to you and the vanishing Todd!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*SwissMiss* maybe you need some combat gear to get Raya...I have visions of you hacking your way through the jungle oops I mean pasture jumping up occasionally to see if your prey I mean horse has moved:rofl::dance-smiley05:
> 
> Grass seeds are annoying, ticks are bad, spiders are creepy, but what about SNAKES


 :rofl: just tried to imagine that as well :rofl: Thanks for the morning chuckle!

And re snakes: for a while I was praising the cat for doing such a good job of keeping the mice down... Well, I think I praised the wrong critter, as I found a 4 foot long (measured it with my size 10 boots) shed snake skin in the tack room 



AnitaAnne said:


> @*phantomhorse13* fabulous ride! George is back better than ever :loveshower: I did keep wondering if he was wagging his tongue at that grey you were riding along with.
> 
> Congrats to you and the vanishing Todd!


I think @phantomhorse13 made a very wise choice in partnering up with the right runner


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I guess it's a good thing I don't live where you are. Silly me, hating shoes like I do, I'd be trekking through your jungle/pasture barefoot and in shorts! ACK! Son and Granddaughter are always bitching at me for not having shoes on. About the only times in summer that I actually put on long pants and wear shoes is if I'm going to work or out in public ... or riding. I did actually put socks and sneakers on the other day before tackling the gate and felled tree - but only because the ground was too hot to walk on!
@phantomhorse13 - I've never figured out why there's always more laundry than what my suitcase could possibly have held when I get back from trips. And yet... as I fold, I never find any new stuff! Also - congrats on the win!
@AnitaAnne - we need a Butter update!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Butter update:

Butter has increased his vocabulary. His craw-craw is now a craw-ca-coo. Not super loud, but definitely Butter is crowing. Well, sort of a crow. It's not an ear-splitting coc-a-doodle-doooooooooo, but it sure 'nuff is a crow. 

So, last week I called the honorable vet to give him an update. Mentioned that little Butter is acting very Roo_ish_ lately, with his baby crowing and his pecking and bossing around his little cage-mates. 

Didn't get to talk directly with him, as his hands were busy with a ferret surgery. (hope he doesn't crow :smile Conversation was relayed through a tech. I asked about him doing another looksee inside Butter to see if he could find some bits that might have escaped the knife. 

Response was a negative. According to the lab results, all of Butters bits were accounted for. So no more car rides to the fancy vet office for little Butter. He is what he is. inkunicorn:

In other related news; I have discovered which of my hens has been laying the green eggs. Sadly I discovered this because Tuesday found Mohawk dead next to the gate, and have had no green eggs since. Have no idea what happened to her, as she was fine that morning. She usually laid an egg every other day, and her eggshells were always super hard. Tuesday there should have been a green egg and there wasn't. 

She might have been egg-bound, the heat might have gotten to her, or she might have caught her neck in the gate, or ???. They like to stretch their necks through the fence as far as they can and pick grass. Sometimes they are piled on top of each other with their necks stuck though. 

I just feel really sad to loose her and hope she didn't suffer :frown_color: 

Now just 5 laying hens left. Plus the three Redhead Bantams (Ginger, Lucy and Reba) and CC the little Sebright. Plan to move them into the big pen sometime in August. Debating if Butter should move with them or stay in the little pen alone. I think he would be upset to stay alone. Hopefully he won't become aggressive. I worry because he does raise his hackles at odd noises, and doesn't put them down too quickly. All those female hormones may push him into full-blown ROO. 

I get too attached to my girls. No more new chicks for me :frown_color:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : So sorry to hear that you lost one of your girls. I hope Butter keeps his crows and behavior under control. Will the hens not fight back if he tries to get aggressive with them?


It's been a busy week for me trying to get everything ready to go away next week. I spent 8 hours mowing Wednesday and was so thankful it wasn't any hotter (only a real feel of 90F). Keith stopped in to drop off some test-dig potatoes.. he looks to have a banner crop coming. This is just one hill worth:










Can't wait to see the size they are in another month!

Yesterday, the crop spray helicopter came. The pilot is ex-military and just amazing to watch:






The horses are so used to it, they hardly pause in what they are doing (crazy ayrabs indeed):










Today I spent packing the trailer. Since we are taking 3 horses, that means no extra stall to store all the stuff.. so into the LQ it went. I also needed to get 10 bales of hay in there.. what a chore!










Tomorrow I have a list of last-minute things to get ready, as we are leaving Sunday..


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 somehow when one has horses, they accumulate a lot of stuff! Of course if anything is left at home, that is the very thing one will need...

Did you mean 10 bales of hay inside the LQ?? Will it fit in the back of the truck? That's where I put mine, but have a bumper-pull and rarely need more than 2-3 bales of hay. 

Have a wonderful trip! Can't wait to see the pictures and video when you return


----------



## AnitaAnne

Went to my very first NATRC event, a clinic that was only about an hour away, well not counting the stop to pick up my friend at Crazy Acres. 

Started Friday night with dinner and video introduction along with a general meet-n-greet. The location was at a beautiful private farm with breathtaking views. 

Option to camp out overnight, but since we were in reasonable driving distance and check in was at 8am decided it was better to just wait to bring the horses Saturday. Really glad we were able to view the facility before bringing the horses so we could prepare better. There was Zero shade, due to a previous tornado that heavily damaged the property.

Packing was made extremely simple by the use of crew bags. We decided to use the hay area in the bag for saddle pads, girths, etc. and put our hay in separate hay bags. The only thing not in the crew bags were the saddles, a bale of hay, the pop-up canopy, chairs, coolers and buckets. I thought we looked very efficient! 

Can't tell you how nice it was to have help setting everything up! Usually I am doing everything myself, so was great to have my friend helping. We made short work of setting up our area and were checked in promptly. 

The morning was spent at different stations with different instructors working on skills with our horses. Basically we were taught what to do at a NATRC ride, vetting in and stuff, how to lunge for the vet, making good turns and backing, etc. 

My friends horse failed the vet check at our third station, which was rather shocking. I had been expecting Chivas to have difficulty since he is so dark, but he was frisky and peeing frequently, and willing to drink out of the community trough. Her mare skin tented, and so instead of heading up to the house and enjoying some ac while we had lunch, we spent 45 minutes trying to rehydrate and cool down her mare. 

Then we did more mounted exercises. The last scheduled activity was a short trail ride with three judging stations. Everyone was anxious to get to the trail because it was beastly hot. We had been in the sun for 6+ hours in 95 degree with high humidity. Don't know what the real feel was, but everyone was lobster red. 

We were heading to the last station when I realized that I hadn't peed since arriving & didn't feel anything in my bladder. Brain was getting very foggy and wasn't feeling good at all. My skin was dry and not covered in sweat. Realized had to get off and try to cool my body down. 

So sadly, didn't get to go on the trail ride. Took 45 minutes to begin to feel alive again. Even sat in the truck for ten minutes or so with the a/c blasting trying to cool down. Many bottles of water, cooling towels, Gatorade and pouring water over my head. Have never been in that situation before, and don't want to again! Didn't pee until that night after dropping off the horses and arriving home, so know I was in bad shape. 

Unfortunately have no pictures, as my phone chose that morning to die for no apparent reason. Luckily had insurance on the dang thing, but it was Wednesday before the replacement phone arrived.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Did you mean 10 bales of hay inside the LQ?? Will it fit in the back of the truck?


Yes, inside the LQ. A lot of tarps are involved.

While I have almost enough hay bags to cover all that hay, only 1 is waterproof. And of course its supposed to rain during the trip up. Even if it wasn't, the truck is a flatbed with a big toolbox and 2 water tanks on it, so trying to secure that much hay without being in the way of the gooseneck trailer would have been complicated if not impossible.. the waterproof bag (which holds a bale and a half) is on the back of the truck.


Sounds like you had quite an adventure! I am sorry your friend's horse didn't finish and even more sorry you had issues with the heat!! While taking care of the horse is always top priority, you have to remember to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh wow. 10 bales of hay inside...only horse people would do such a thing. My hay used to go in the van :mrgreen: now I have 2.5 hay bags so it can ride in the truck bed, but wouldn't trust them in a downpour. Would love to have a truck bed cover of some sort. 

Your rig sounds really nice btw. 

Maybe Santa Clause will give you one of those really cool enclosed hay carriers for the top of the trailer :grin:

We were able to rehydrate her horse, and she was able to go on the trail ride after passing the second vet check. They had something called Mary's Mix, and that mare stuck her head in the bucket and drank it so fast she started choking. Plus they gave her some tube electrolytes of some kind. They had several but I was dealing mainly with the horse so don't know what kind they gave. 

Yes, must take care of people too...lesson learned


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - there's a reason I always have a bottle of Gatorade handy! Please take care of you, too. We still have to figure out a time and mid-point to meet up! 

It's almost 1a.m. and I have to get up at 5, so I'm gonna be brief... just wanted to mention I managed to get bucked off by a ladder this weekend. Guess I should start wearing a helmet when I do chores! LOL!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> @AnitaAnne - there's a reason I always have a bottle of Gatorade handy! Please take care of you, too. We still have to figure out a time and mid-point to meet up!
> 
> It's almost 1a.m. and I have to get up at 5, so I'm gonna be brief... just wanted to mention I managed to get bucked off by a ladder this weekend. Guess I should start wearing a helmet when I do chores! LOL!


Ladders are dangerous! I never go up ladders taller than I need to get on a horse, lol!

Definitely need to wear your helmet; construction guys always do! :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Have been hunting trucks again which is a totally depressing activity. Found the perfect truck, late model with low mileage and everything my little heart desired. Was a bit pricier than I wanted to spend, but as my next truck should be my last truck, I want what I want...

Went up there yesterday to test drive some and really liked the truck. But they would not let me take it home overnight (I wanted to see how it pulled the trailer :wink: ). They wanted to "talk price" before letting me take it, because there was "no point" in driving it home if I couldn't buy it :x

Besides the fact I was totally insulted by their estimation that I couldn't afford the truck, I was also quite shocked. Have always taken home vehicles (used ones anyway) before purchasing them. 

So we went thru the negotiation process (which is such a farce) and they wouldn't take any money off the price of the truck! They said it was already as low as it could go. 

Do they think I am an idiot? Of course the listed price is not their bottom line! I was so ticked off I just walked out :evil: Most of the day totally wasted. 

Maybe it is worthwhile to just go to Carmax so I don't have to play these stupid salesman games. Or better yet just forget buying another truck completely. I hate dealing with salesmen and their stupid games.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne* I think that is the attraction of CarMax. No games. If they have a truck on the lot that you're interested in anyway. 

I once was looking at a truck at a local dealership with a "reputation" for treating women less than stellar. They let me bring it home to "make sure the hubby likes it too". Anyway we made a reasonable offer on it. Cash. Right now. We based it on the KBB retail for that specific truck. Sales manager said No. No counter offer, no thank you, no conversation, no nothing. Just No. So I left it there and walked away. That truck sat on that lot for the next year! I think some of these vehicles are meant for no other reason than to draw in a customer but keep it out of reach with a ridiculous price and you are expected to either pay that crazy price or one of their "lesser" vehicles that you didn't want anyway.

I hate car or truck shopping.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I hear you on the ordeal for truck shopping! First it was exciting, but got old very quickly. Including the glance/remark why a _woman_ by herself is truck shopping... So I made it a point to show up in a dress and heels :rofl:

I know car salesman have to sell cars, but there are different ways of doing it! When shopping for our last car, we told the used car dealer that xy is the top we are willing to spend, and he wanted $100 more. He then proceeded with the "you will let this slip through your fingers because of 100 bucks??? There is huge interest in that car..."
Yep, we walked away - it was a Saturday - guess who called first thing Monday morning, with an offer within our range???


----------



## SwissMiss

Spooked my pony last night  
I am working at the moment pretty crazy hours and last night I didn't make it to the barn until 9 pm... Called the horses, and of course no one shows up (except the cat - but that one was waiting at the gate for me, reminding me that I am late ). So I decided that Lady Raya is not interested enough in her dinner, so she can afford to skip it. But I still wanted to check on her, just in case. So I grabbed a flashlight and ventured out in the jungle.... ahem pasture :wink: And I found the herd behind an extra tall patch, Raya the closest to the tall grass. She startled, threw her head and was ready to bold when I suddenly appeared, but when I called her name she was "What? That is you?" and came right over for some scratches


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne and Blue - a few years ago I walked into a Ford dealership, pointed at the truck I wanted and said the monthly payments have to be below $xx -- figure it out. This was back when Obama was doing that "cash for trash" car exchange trying to keep dealerships alive. That poor guy went to his finance people and they came back $150 over my monthly limit. I started to walk out. "Wait, wait!" Off to finance guy he runs. Next offer is $125 over. I stand up and head for the door. "Wait!" I flat out told him I didn't really need to sell my current truck, so if they couldn't meet my deal, it was fine with me. After 4 hours, they were within $5 dollars of my limit. I bought the truck. 

So now I'm in the preliminary stages (just looking) of finding my next and last truck. Found the perfect one a few weeks ago, went to the dealer's, and of course it had sold the previous day! Probably just as well, can't quite afford it yet. 


I finally! Finally!! got some ride time in last night after work. 82F, slight breeze. Yeah. Saddled Cally up and we spend a nice hour trekking around the cotton fields in the neighborhood. We did just over an hour. Boy, is my gal out of shape! For the first half the ride, every time I headed toward home, he pace would pick up and we would have 'discussions' about maintaining a walk. By the end of the 5th mile, I asked for a trot. That lasted all of 30 seconds before she dropped to a jog, then to a walk without my having to ask, tell, demand! LOL! I just sat back and she slowed. Maybe I should do more cloverleaf style rides where heading toward home doesn't mean home.

Next ride will have to be on Tango. That should be exciting after not having ridden him in the last 6 weeks.


----------



## sqd37l

Hello everyone,
I'm going to retire within 2 years and I am trying to get ready for it figuring out the money needed to do it. I think I will always work part time but I plan to go trail riding a lot. I hope my horse and myself both stay healthy for a few more years to enjoy life together for a while. He is 17 but he is fairly healthy. He has the best personality I could have asked for (a lot of fun). I'm at a great barn with a lot of trail riders that are my age. We all help each other. I might trailer him a few different places but I'm not sure. I hope everyone is enjoying their summer! God Bless.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss truck shopping in a dress and heels?!?! :loveshower: You have made my day!!! 

Good to hear you made it through the jungle oops I mean pasture to find your pony. Mine are used to the flashlight in the dark, but they come running at my whistle...

Have you noticed it is getting darker earlier? 
@Blue bring the truck home so the MAN can look at it? Why the heck didn't I think of that!! 

The first salesman was the typical old style (and old, lol) that right away wanted to talk payments. What do I do, etc. Why can't I just buy a vehicle like I do a washing machine? What have you got that can handle a big load of horse blankets, preferably on sale? 

Oddly enough, when I bought the Subaru the saleslady didn't want to come down on the price either. What the?! 

Oh and yes, I did "miss" a call from the second, nicer salesman today and yesterday. He is eager for me to call back...Not going to happen. When I walk out that door, I am done. 

Saw a very nice similar truck at the local dealership for a couple thousand more. But I have decided to wait. When it's right, it will be right. 
@Change yeah, I remember more dealing when I bought my current truck, and the salesman games didn't seem quite as bad. They knew they weren't going to get full price, so were willing to start the process. 

Great you got a ride in!! I plan on trying tomorrow, but not hauling out. I lost a lot of potential riding buddies when my last phone died, and didn't realize it until yesterday when I went to text one. :icon_frown:

One of these days we are going to go ride together! We are not that far apart. I am thinking of entering a NATRC ride in November, and maybe October too. Need to start getting me and Chivas in shape!!


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - if I can get Tango's fat butt into shape, I might try to join you on one of those NATRC rides. Never done one before, but they sound fun and, while I know Cally could probably handle all the obstacles, where's the fun in that?  I'd rather challenge Tango with things he isn't familiar with.... although so far he's been pretty good when we've gone "into the woods." And, if not that, we'll just have to plan a rendezvous somewhere in the middle. 
@sqd37l - welcome to the forum! We're a friendly bunch. Share your adventures!

I rode Cally Thursday evening after work. It was a nice, pleasant, quiet ride out around the cotton fields. Saw some deer tracks, watched the night birds diving for bugs over the cotton fields, listened to the cicadas and birds and Cally's hoof beats. We went about 5 miles. Boy is Cally out of shape after 6-7 weeks off. She was pretty wet when I unsaddled her. I knew she was worn out, too, because she walked ... Walked ... the last mile, even though she knew the way home. Well, she _always _walks toward home, but usually it is because I'm telling her to. Not last night. Loose rein for most of the ride. It was really nice. I needed that.

I'm hoping to get some time on Tango this weekend. It won't be a nice, quiet ride. He's been off as long as Cally, and he's green, Green, GREEN. While I don't expect any rodeo moments (knock wood), I do suspect we'll be having a few ... uhm... training opportunities. Son will be with us on the 4-wheeler. He doesn't trust Tango as much as I do.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Change* : I hate ladders and that is exactly why! Hope you weren't banged up too badly. Glad you got a ride in on Cally and hope if you get Tango out, its not too exciting..

@*AnitaAnne* : Vehicle shopping is one of the most frustrating things ever. I think carmax sounds like a great idea if they have something you could use.

@*SwissMiss* : spooking Raya and having her come over for scratches anyway - woohoo!!

@*sqd37l* : welcome! tell us more about your horse, and share pics if you have them.


Last week, DH and I hauled up to Maine for a multiday ride. Phin and I attempted back-to-back 50s for the first time. The whole story, with lots more pics and another video, is in my journal.



















































:loveshower: :cowboy: :loveshower:


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, what a weekend! Thanks for sharing! Always love reading your ride stories and look at the pics and videos...
Phin's face when he looks at the kayak is hilarious! But I am also really impressed; most horses I know would have been "nope, I'm out of here!" 

@Change, glad you got some riding in

@AnitaAnne, I've heard from several people that waiting until October to get a new truck may be wise... New inventory comes in, the old needs to get out, trades coming in... As well as early in January: lots of dealers have massive reductions (10k or more) on new trucks, so it may be worth it waiting until then...


Here it's still hot and humid and I am chained to my computer at work - sad if you need to tell yourself you're not allowed to work before 5 am, in order to get a little bit of sleep... Raya is not too unhappy about the lack of daily work, even though it pains me to see those pretty muscles melting away again...:icon_frown:


Got a phone call from the trainer on Saturday - he just wanted to check in and see how my pony and I were doing :eek_color: We are talking here about a very busy, well known trainer, active AQHA judge, with a barn full of training horses, who still takes his time following up with one of his charges :grin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Nice trainer to call and check in on you! Can see why he is a well-known trainer, follow-up is priceless 

Giving up on trucks entirely right now. Maybe in spring I will revisit the situation. Right now I am unable to work any overtime, and I need to really increase the cash flow to make a new-to-me truck possible. Just hope my truck stays operable. That is always the risk; pray one's current vehicle continues to operate without any major repairs! Otherwise, the money loss is bigger. 

They say money doesn't buy happiness, but I sure would like to test that theory sometime...


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> [MENTION=137178]
> They say money doesn't buy happiness, but I sure would like to test that theory sometime...


I'm seriously thinking about running up to the Tenn. border to buy a couple lottery tickets. I imagine I could 'pretend' to be happy if I won $350 mil. :-D

Between rain and work, no riding for me. Grass is growing though, so I won't complain too much. Oh... and when it ain't raining? MUGGY! On second thought... maybe I will complain. ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> I'm seriously thinking about running up to the Tenn. border to buy a couple lottery tickets. I imagine I could 'pretend' to be happy if I won $350 mil. :-D
> 
> Between rain and work, no riding for me. Grass is growing though, so I won't complain too much. Oh... and when it ain't raining? MUGGY! On second thought... maybe I will complain. ;-)


DITTO

except Georgia is a bit closer to me than Tennessee.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chick Update:

Mr. Butter is crowing. Not a baby crow, or a craw-craw. A real, no-kidding crow. Fortunately it is not super loud. But still a recognizable crow. He is only doing it a few times in the morning, but I worry he will increase the alarm clock to an hourly chime. Darn bird 

I decided tonight was the night...my babies haven't grown in a month. They are not babies, just little chickens! Butter has a beautiful feathering pattern, fluffy legs and a very symmetrical spray of feathers on the outside of his feet. He could have been a show bird :grin:

The redheads are a bit smaller, and not as full feathered as Butter. Ginger is the lightest and the biggest, although she is never first to the feed bowl. The other two I can hardly tell apart. Must be siblings! 

CC the Sebright is looking more round in the body, but still shaped more like a songbird than a chicken. I do believe she knows that she is different a would like to have a similar mate. 

So, tonight was moving day! That's right, I put all the Bantams in the coop tonight. Everyone will wake up tomorrow in the same pen! Hopefully I will get up early enough to see the groups merge. Hoping for some good video 

:dance-smiley05: :dance-smiley05: :dance-smiley05: :dance-smiley05:


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I'm seriously thinking about running up to the Tenn. border to buy a couple lottery tickets. I imagine I could 'pretend' to be happy if I won $350 mil. :-D


AR is probably the closest for me...or LA? I wouldn't mind pretending to be happy :twisted:

I may be truck shopping sooner than later again  Had it at the shop to check for leaks in the ac system (courtesy check after recharging it) - and apparently they didn't find a leak, as they suggest putting a new ac compressor, hoses and ducts in - "that should get the ac to work consistently again" No thank you! If it stops working completely, then that is a different story - 2WD (2-windows-down) works for the short drives I do :icon_rolleyes:
They also recommended replacing the engine???? I pulled the trailer the day before I brought it in without problems, and now it is laboring to get the empty truck up a little hill :eek_color:
Getting a second opinion on the engine, now... Meaning I am stuck at the (soggy) farm *sigh*


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss a new engine? Yikes! How could it go bad so quickly? Raya needs her taxi...

Sorry I can't help, did not make it over to Georgia so no lotto ticket for me. Did anyone win yet? Maybe there is still hope inkunicorn:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chick update:

Things are not going well in the chicken yard. Rose, the head hen is on a rampage against the little Bantams. She especially hates Butter, who coincidentally has not crowed in two days(!). 

Rose has always been a favorite of mine, she is the friendliest towards me and almost eats out of my hand. But she is determined to run the little Bantams out of her pen. Every time she sees one she attacks. I came home from the funeral to find feathers all over the pen. 

Put two feed pans in there thinking everyone could take turns or whatever, and discovered the other hens (besides Rose) were ravenous! The Bantams still didn't get the food so put a third feed dish out there today and Rose still is running them off. 

Not sure what to do but I think I have to move the little ones back out. I've never had Bantams before, but had heard that chickens sometimes tear up ones that are smaller. The thing is, the pen I had the Bantams in was only 4x4. Too small for 5 chickens. I think I will put them back in there tonight though, and expand the cage next weekend. 

In other news, my chicken math has gone haywire again. Last winter I lost Dorothy, one of the Golden Girls, so in the spring I picked up 6 Bantam chicks. Lost one after I moved them outside, but still have 5. Fixed Butter so I wouldn't have any more babies. 

Thought all was well. Then Mohawk died two weeks ago, and have been missing her green eggs. Have not had a whole lot of extra eggs with only 5 hens. So changed the Bantams to the layer feed in the hope that some tiny eggs will show up. 

So guess what happened yesterday? I went in the local TSC to pick up some more chicken treats and came out with a shirt, chicken feed and 4 baby chicks! They usually only sell a minimum of six, but these were the last four so...

I am once again the victim of chicken math :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I was thinking of you today! Went to our Tractor Supply to pick up some spot treatment for Raya, and there were 4 big tubs with chickens... I really wanted to bring some home!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, I was thinking of you today! Went to our Tractor Supply to pick up some spot treatment for Raya, and there were 4 big tubs with chickens... I really wanted to bring some home!


You can go back and get some!! Plan on keeping 3 so buy 6 then run back and get 6 more incase some turn out to be Roos. Realize when you get home that somehow you bought 6 then 9 instead of 6 more, so you actually have 15 :eek_color: CHICKEN MATH

I am going out to rescue some young chicks, then its to bed.


----------



## RegalCharm

Like chickens, this place might be interesting

https://www.pinterest.com/ruralkingsupply/chickens/


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - that's awful about your truck. And that's my biggest fear about buying used: What might they have done to make it work great for another week....then kablooie. Although I will admit that right now I have my eye on a 2007 F250. Haven't driven it yet and I like that the salesman wasn't all over me when I stopped to look. Right now the pragmatic side of me doesn't want payments. {{sigh}} 

@AnitaAnne - Spent $5 whole dollars on lottery tickets and what did I get?? Nuttin! Just ain't fair. I did have a pleasant dream, though, that the winner was some anonymous person who knows us and put $5M in an account and sent me the debit card. Sometimes it sucks to wake up!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : So sorry to hear about truck issues! I hope it fixes itself as mysteriously as it broke itself to start with (though never seems to work that way).

@Change : I, too, think I could do a fine job pretending to be happy after winning the lottery! It always seems to be elderly people that win though, least around here.

@AnitaAnne : omg chicken math!! :rofl: I hope everyone settles down and learns to play nicely! Do I even want to ask how many you actually have now?


Yesterday, I went over to Nicole's to ride a new-to-us trail. The whole story is in my journal.





































Tomorrow I tackle yard work.. oh fun.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Very interesting ride!! That is a heck of a lot of climb in 9+ miles. Fabulous pictures too. 

How many chicken do I have you ask? Right now I am pretty sure I only have two chickens. Well, maybe three. I know I only have 2-3 chickens because I only get 2-3 eggs a day lately. If I had more chickens, obviously there would be more eggs :biggrin:

The Bantams aren't really chickens because they are little and haven't laid any eggs yet. Plus one of the Bantams, the Sebright is really more of an ornamental type bird, so she doesn't count. Then of course, Butter is...well we really don't know for sure what Mr. Butter is do we? 

Now y'all may think those little baby ISA Brown chicks I accidently brought home from TSC count as chickens, but really can't count them. I mean, they are not even a week old! So little tiny, and rather quiet little things. How many baby chicks make it to adulthood? Plus if more than one dies, I will be obligated to pick up some more (six seems to be the happy number) so I really don't have any chicks that I can count. 

So I really only have 2-3 chickens. Exactly how many I wanted originally. Just enough for my daily eggs :rofl:

Chicken math is so easy!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change so sorry your dream was only a dream, and your $5 didn't get you anything other than some more miles on the vehicle. 

Jumped in my car this morning to head to PT appointment, and wouldn't crank :icon_frown:. So took my truck which luckily had some gas in it. Petted it and asked it to keep working for me. 

Afterwards drove over to Georgia and spend a few bucks on tickets. At least they give us hope...

Will be beans & cornbread for the rest of the month after buying a new battery for the Subaru 

Tomorrow if it doesn't rain, going to ride my fat pony. Back is feeling so much better now, I'm sure the doc is going to release me. 

My trail buddy won't consider trail riding in July or August because of the heat. So I am ever so impatiently waiting for September...hoping for beautiful Saturdays


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, I am fighting chicken math myself! The mr. has told me I only need six. True, but..... we'll see what comes about next spring.

I certainly understand your trail buddy not wanting to ride in the heat. I'm finding year after year, I manage the heat and allergies less and less. I get an occasional ride in wicked early in the morning, but if the humidity is over 50% asthma kicks up and hard to breathe. I vow to make up for lost time in the Fall!

In the meantime, I'm enjoying my chickens and getting 4 to 6 eggs a day. It's so much fun to go out and find eggs and fun to have them follow me around looking to see what I'm doing. Entertaining really.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, I am fighting chicken math myself! The mr. has told me I only need six. True, but..... we'll see what comes about next spring.
> 
> I certainly understand your trail buddy not wanting to ride in the heat. I'm finding year after year, I manage the heat and allergies less and less. I get an occasional ride in wicked early in the morning, but if the humidity is over 50% asthma kicks up and hard to breathe. I vow to make up for lost time in the Fall!
> 
> In the meantime, I'm enjoying my chickens and getting 4 to 6 eggs a day. It's so much fun to go out and find eggs and fun to have them follow me around looking to see what I'm doing. Entertaining really.


Ditto on the breathing thing...had two asthma attacks while at the NATRC clinic, and everyone hovered around. Embarrassing to get all that attention just cause I couldn't breathe for a little while...

Aren't chickens great?! Wonderful your DH thinks six is a good number! Wait until you loose one and have to get six more. Then you can teach him about chicken math! Something in chicken feathers must lead to chicken addiction. Everyone seems to suffer from it that gets a baby chick. 

Just last week I told all my friends there would be no more new chickens for me. Once they are gone, they are gone. Yet no-one batted an eye when I told them about the ISA Brown chicks. 

Trying to design a new cage for the Bantams. Mr. Butter was crowing so happily Monday morning when he woke up without Rose chasing him. Those ones just need their own pen.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, my argument in the spring will be that "chicken math" is much more affordable than "horse math"! 

Yeah, embarrassing on the breathing thing. It always passes. And since I stopped smoking years ago I'm actually bothered very little. But, when the atmosphere is like this, there's no getting around it. Best to catch up on paperwork and drawer cleaning


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, my argument in the spring will be that "chicken math" is much more affordable than "horse math"!
> 
> Yeah, embarrassing on the breathing thing. It always passes. And since I stopped smoking years ago I'm actually bothered very little. But, when the atmosphere is like this, there's no getting around it. Best to catch up on paperwork and drawer cleaning


Don't worry, by spring your DH may be bringing home some himself! Didn't you say he liked the chickens? Plus the eggs! He must love having those delicious fresh eggs! His friends must be so jealous. Really y'all should be giving your friends some eggs...sharing is good. 

Where has Dear Celeste been hiding lately? 

I found a bird with a broken wing or birth defect or something. The poor thing can't fly. Caught glimpses of him/her before, but just can't get close enough to see what is wrong. Plan to try to catch it if I can.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, for sure he gets a kick out of the hens. He's a big huge tough bear of a man, that can pick up a kitten or puppy so gently it's unreal. Yeah, he'll get attached to the chickens.

What did you do with the broken bird?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, for sure he gets a kick out of the hens. He's a big huge tough bear of a man, that can pick up a kitten or puppy so gently it's unreal. Yeah, he'll get attached to the chickens.
> 
> What did you do with the broken bird?


Couldn't catch it. Didn't want to upset the poor thing too much and chase it away. I did set the outdoor water bucket in its path so it can get water. I think he's been drinking from the a/c condensation runoff water. It pools up right at the end of the pipe, but that won't be around all year. Trying to figure out a way to give it food, but as I don't know what kind of bird it is or what it has been eating :shrug:

The more I think on it @Blue the more I realize that you better get some more chicks now instead of waiting until spring. After all, what if you loose a hen or two now? Y'all are used to eating those yummy fresh eggs. Imagine that you and your DH are fighting over who gets the lonely egg Christmas morning? 

Plus what if the kids come over? Are you going to feed them watery store-bought eggs while you dine on fresh ones? 

The safest thing to do to prevent the above catastrophes is to run right out tomorrow and pick up another half dozen pullets. Your DH will understand. This is more chicken math.

You have to subtract 1/2 of the chickens that are mature that haven't actually died yet because _they might die!!_ Very important to *replace* these chickens who haven't passed on *BEFORE they pass on *so you will *continue to have eggs.*


----------



## SwissMiss

I loooooove chicken math!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I loooooove chicken math!


Fun, yes? 

Now, @Blue thinks she has maybe 6 chickens, which is a good number right? But she is not doing her chicken math correctly. If she has 6 laying hens right now, then she actually only has three hens. Because 1/2 of those hens could die at any time. So the rule is for every 1-2 chickens that die, one must get six baby chicks to replace them. 

So you see Blue is actually in a very precarious position. If she looses 3 hens and she had only bought 6 chicks to replace them (purchased before they actually passed) then she is actually short one hen which equals 6 baby chicks. 

She really needs to pick up 10-12 baby chicks, so that she does not loose all her hens. Because her DH thinks six is a good number :winetime:


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, chicken math at its finest! 

Actually I was thinking about this recently. TSC has the chicks NOW! And I work there! It's so practical. ((Sigh)) Until I get my new and improved and larger coop and run, well just not sure. However, son is moving out in 2 weeks. I could use HIS room for a brooder. I mean, they can't go outside for a few weeks anyway..... Right? 

The Mr. said I can't have 30 chickens. Whew! I don't want 30. Just enough to avoid catastrophe. Like a holiday season without enough eggs for my family and baking. Can you imagine?! 

So another 6 or so now to develop over the fall and then another 6 or so in the spring? That should be enough, right?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, chicken math at its finest!
> 
> Actually I was thinking about this recently. TSC has the chicks NOW! And I work there! It's so practical. ((Sigh)) Until I get my new and improved and larger coop and run, well just not sure. However, son is moving out in 2 weeks. I could use HIS room for a brooder. I mean, they can't go outside for a few weeks anyway..... Right?
> 
> The Mr. said I can't have 30 chickens. Whew! I don't want 30. Just enough to avoid catastrophe. Like a holiday season without enough eggs for my family and baking. Can you imagine?!
> 
> So another 6 or so now to develop over the fall and then another 6 or so in the spring? That should be enough, right?


By George I think you've got it!! Six babies now and six in the spring should provide you with those six chickens. 

Whoever said you wanted 30 chickens? Does your darling think you want a commercial sized chicken house? No, of course not. You both are in agreement that six is a good number. If you get six babies now, and six in spring, then you should have six chickens laying eggs, and the backups which of course don't get counted, just like babies don't really get counted. 

Dog kennels. The big 10x10 ones. Cost less than the coops at TSC. They make such great pens for six or so chickens. 

My babies are in the laundry room under a heat lamp because the a/c makes it too cold in here. Of course it is 90 degrees in the shade outside, but can't put babies outside...


----------



## carshon

I just have to say I love CHICKEN MATH- so glad it does not work that same way with horses. Wish they had taught chicken math in school!


----------



## Celeste

I am not gone. I have just been working myself half to death. 

Everybody going to watch the eclipse?


----------



## Blue

Not sure if I'll be watching it. Can't help but wonder if my allergies and asthma will ease up after it passes!? Lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

OMG I love the on-going chicken math. Unfortunately, my DH says absolute zero is the only type of chicken math allowed here. So, I will have to live vicariously through you ladies.

I have been chuckling at all the eclipse-related stupidity going around, especially on the book of faces. I have seen multiple posts by people worried that their animals were going to stare at the sun and go blind!! We are only about 78% total here, so I will have to be content with that (and hope to see it from the safety of a welding helmet).


On Tuesday, I got George out. The whole story is in my journal.




























Tomorrow, I hope to ride with Nicole again if the weather will cooperate..


----------



## Blue

*PHantom* working in retail has been very difficult this week. The new moon is always iffy because people get mean and grumpy anyway. Crazy is saved for the full moon. However, this week has been horrible. I'm amazed how many people actually believe the world will end with this eclipse. And many many more believe the "end times" will begin with the eclipse. (I have my own opinion) I just want to scream at them! So what if the world ends! You can't do anything to stop it so don't make ME miserable. And YES! You still have to feed your animals for the next 4 days! Ugh!

Ya know, my DH wasn't exactly all for having chickens either. I just set everything up and brought them home. It didn't take long for him to be checking in with them 3 times a day to make sure they were ok and happy. But with every child that grew up and moved out, he (and I) have gotten softer and softer. 

A couple of days ago he ordered a new and larger building to use for a coop and roost with the means for a play yard! Yeah. He's on board. He said no more, but...... we'll see.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I am not gone. I have just been working myself half to death.
> 
> Everybody going to watch the eclipse?


I will be at work, so probably will miss the eclipse AGAIN. The one 40 years or so ago I missed because it was raining. Was totally disappointed after all the hoopla the first time. I figure won't get the opportunity again so going to try to see it. 

So good to hear from you @Celeste, last I remember you were having some tests done...hope those all turned out ok.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I thought of you ladies as we went to Tractor Supply this evening. Our chicken math is still absolute zero .. though I did come home with a couple cute folding rocking chairs that were on clearance for a steal as a consolation prize. :wink:

Earlier, I went over to Nicole's to do some more exploring on the new trails in between sets of storms. I started out on Polo with Nicole on Hombre. Halfway, we swapped horses.























































We got back to the barn just as the first rain started falling, so the timing couldn't have been better!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Your chicken math at zero is not all bad. If you went to one of your awesome rides for several days you'd need someone to take care of them. Not always easy.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Well, what does absolute Zero really mean? Can Zero even be an absolute number...or is it the ultimate absolute number? :shrug:

But those little baby chicks are only 2.99 at TSC. How can anyone go wrong buying an egg-laying machine for three bucks? One can't even buy a breakfast at Mickey D's for three measly bucks. Can't even get out of the Dollar Tree without spending three bucks. 

So why not buy a baby chick for 2.99 to get a nice fresh egg every day? What better value could there be? :wink:
@Blue you may not have to worry about buying those replacement chicks...sounds like your DH is preparing for them all on his own :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Those horses are adorable! Polo is so handsome and Hombre has facial expressions just like my Chivas! 

Has Nicole ever thought of renaming Hombre to Marco? Then you could play Marco Polo...on horseback!


----------



## Change

I'm going to pass on the chicken math. I'm afraid my dog's might think they have new treats. :-(

Eivdently school is a free absence day because of the eclipse, so I may have to do a short day at work (if even possible).

Took Tango out this morning for a short 4 mile ride. Poor boy was soaked by the time we got home, but he did really well. May try for another ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## SwissMiss

Well, my agonizing if I should leave the farm now or not is over:wink:
It is sold and planned to close before the end of the month. Gives me a week to get stuff ready and moved mg:
While I have a place that shows potential (and I would love to move her there), they still want to meet my pony first to make sure she is not a crazy mess and ok for them to interact with. But that didn't happen yet due to crazy work schedules and my truck being out of commission...

This will be a fun week :mrgreen:


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I'm going to pass on the chicken math. I'm afraid my dog's might think they have new treats. :-(


While DH is adamantly against chickens - our cat would treat them like cat treats :-o 
So no chickens in our back yard either!

Glad you got a ride in with Tango!
No riding for me (or working the pony for that matter), as 1) my truck is out of commission, 2) the pasture is swampy and very tricky/trippy after bush hogging the jungle and 3) apparently there is a nest with ground bees (I know it's a misnomer) in the arena - hopefully the liberal amount of wasp killer yesterday helped. Fun times :mrgreen:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Well, my agonizing if I should leave the farm now or not is over:wink:
> It is sold and planned to close before the end of the month. Gives me a week to get stuff ready and moved mg:
> While I have a place that shows potential (and I would love to move her there), they still want to meet my pony first to make sure she is not a crazy mess and ok for them to interact with. But that didn't happen yet due to crazy work schedules and my truck being out of commission...
> 
> This will be a fun week :mrgreen:


Oh wow. Only one week to move your horse? How crazy is that??? How can all the horses move in one week? 

Will be praying for a smooth move and a better place for you both.

PS - beg the new place for a trial period


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh wow. Only one week to move your horse? How crazy is that??? How can all the horses move in one week?
> 
> Will be praying for a smooth move and a better place for you both.
> 
> PS - beg the new place for a trial period


Well, there are only 3 horses (including my pony) left... No problem :wink:

It is the _stuff_ that is still in/around the barn My tack locker is easily moved in half an hour, but the BO's stuff - a whole different story!

I went yesterday with the intention to slather some sunscreen on my pony and go again, but decided the BO needs some help. All that stuff has a lot of sentimental value, so she was just looking at things, reminiscing... Fully understandable, but doesn't get anything done.
Moving across the big pond taught me a good deal about how to pack things and what to keep and what not... Didn't leave her time to think too much and moved things out and tossed a good bunch as well... A tiny dent (one tack room) was done last night, but it was a good start!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Has Nicole ever thought of renaming Hombre to Marco? Then you could play Marco Polo...on horseback!


OMG I will be sure to suggest that next time I see her.. 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


@SwissMiss : I had to move a horse on that short of notice once and I was not any fun at all!! I sure hope the people can meet the lovely Raya and she passes without issue, so you can get her moved. You are beyond nice to be helping the BO to pack up her stuff.


This weekend was a busy, but mostly productive one for us. It started with trying to troubleshoot our automatic gate, which suspiciously stopped working after an ugly, lightning-filled storm came through. Hoping the main board is what is the issue, as it gave us 4 different error codes, which makes no sense as the individual parts seemed to work without issue. I see a long phone call with tech support in my future later. Ugh.

DH decided he wanted to extend the porch last weekend and he isn't one to hesitate on a project... so this weekend a deck happened!



















It still needs to be stained, but that will wait until next weekend. We also painted the shavings shed, so we didn't have any other spare daylight time.

Won't be anything out of the ordinary here today, though I do hope to get outside to see the eclipse if momma nature cooperates (right now we are forecast for storms during that time, but we shall see).


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I'm sure the new barn will love Raya, and you are an amazing lady to help the BO with her stuff. I know when it comes time for me to sell and move that I'll be spending a lot of time crying over stuff I can't take. Like my books. OMG! How can I part with over 1000 hard-cover books - so many of them from my dad or grandparents?!? 

I am semi-working from home today. I had planned on taking the day off, but there are things that must be done today, so I brought my computer home to make sure those happen. I'm not going to spend the entire day tied to it though!

Right now, it's early - the horses were fed at 5:15 - and it's still cool out. I'm very tempted to saddle up Tango and go for a ride......


----------



## Change

Here are a couple pictures of the horse given (yes, GIVEN!!) to my sister last week:

Meet Hobie:


----------



## SwissMiss

Just spent too much time browsing taylored tack - I'm doomed, lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Just spent too much time browsing taylored tack - I'm doomed, lol


Tack is so fun to buy!!! Keep my little private tack shop in mind though 

How kind of you to help the BO clear out some things. Very hard trying to move a whole farm! Is she keeping her horses?

Anyone would love Miss Raya! She is a beauty


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> Here are a couple pictures of the horse given (yes, GIVEN!!) to my sister last week:
> 
> Meet Hobie:
> View attachment 916994
> 
> View attachment 917002


WOW! Very pretty! There must be a great story behind this gift...do tell...


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> OMG I will be sure to suggest that next time I see her..
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> @SwissMiss : I had to move a horse on that short of notice once and I was not any fun at all!! I sure hope the people can meet the lovely Raya and she passes without issue, so you can get her moved. You are beyond nice to be helping the BO to pack up her stuff.
> 
> 
> This weekend was a busy, but mostly productive one for us. It started with trying to troubleshoot our automatic gate, which suspiciously stopped working after an ugly, lightning-filled storm came through. Hoping the main board is what is the issue, as it gave us 4 different error codes, which makes no sense as the individual parts seemed to work without issue. I see a long phone call with tech support in my future later. Ugh.
> 
> DH decided he wanted to extend the porch last weekend and he isn't one to hesitate on a project... so this weekend a deck happened!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It still needs to be stained, but that will wait until next weekend. We also painted the shavings shed, so we didn't have any other spare daylight time.
> 
> Won't be anything out of the ordinary here today, though I do hope to get outside to see the eclipse if momma nature cooperates (right now we are forecast for storms during that time, but we shall see).


That is a HUGE Deck!! Can have some great times on that with friends. Or makes a really convenient hitching post :wink:

Your DH is multi-talented! 

Hope your gate is working again. Those things can be a real pain.


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> WOW! Very pretty! There must be a great story behind this gift...do tell...


My sister has friends who provide 'actor' animals for Hollywood (and other locales). Hobie was purchased to be one such animal and, after the particular movie he was purchased for, the owner developed a love/hate relationship with him. Not sure why. Says he's Ugly! ??? He's supposedly trained (by the Amish) to drive, so "S" asked my sister if she wanted him. Sis was expecting an "ugly brown horse with a jug head" when she went to look at him and was about floored. She hasn't had him hitched yet to see how well he pulls, but she has taken him on a few pretty extreme (5+ hour) trail rides in the mountains and says he's a dream. Now, because "S" still technically owns Hobie, he can still ask for him for movies, but the rest of the time, he's my sister's.


On another note, I ordered a new saddle on Monday. It should be here tomorrow, I hope. I may, finally, have enough saddles - this one makes, mmm, 5 if you don't count the bareback saddle (which I've never used).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Holy Moly!! How could anyone think Hobie is ugly??:shock::shock::shock:

He is gorgeous!! (_in my humble opinion_) Plus rides AND drives? FREE TOO?? Wow. Just wow. 

That's the kind of free horse I dream of inkunicorn:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Tack is so fun to buy!!! Keep my little private tack shop in mind though
> 
> How kind of you to help the BO clear out some things. Very hard trying to move a whole farm! Is she keeping her horses?
> 
> Anyone would love Miss Raya! She is a beauty


I spend waaaay too much on tack (and brushes, for that matter!), but it _is_ fun to buy... And after all the pictures @phantomhorse13 posts with all the pretty, fun colored tack I start to think Raya _needs_ a teal set with a fancy brow band  And yes, I need to visit your private tack shop one day! I still need a new saddle :-?

Things on the farm moved along quite a bit. My tactic of tossing out the old/broken/useless stuff has caught on (and I still do it while my pony is eating) and made a considerable dent in the amount of things that have to be moved, yay! Now it is slowly looking deserted.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> I spend waaaay too much on tack (and brushes, for that matter!), but it _is_ fun to buy... And after all the pictures @*phantomhorse13* posts with all the pretty, fun colored tack I start to think Raya _needs_ a teal set with a fancy brow band


Nicole makes tack.. all the stuff you see on her horses, she made herself! She is NLS Tack.


DH and I are currently in the Atlanta airport, en route to Dallas. Please pray the rest of this.. adventure.. goes without incident!!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> Nicole makes tack.. all the stuff you see on her horses, she made herself! She is NLS Tack.
> 
> 
> 
> DH and I are currently in the Atlanta airport, en route to Dallas. Please pray the rest of this.. adventure.. goes without incident!!



Thank you for the link! While I simply loooove the smell and feel of leather - some color can't hurt 


Sending jingles your way that the _adventure_ goes fine... But you know you made us all curious now, right?


btw, the deck looks gorgeous! Plenty of space for all of us to come visit :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 have fun (luck?) on your adventure!! Yes, we are very curious! 

We crossed paths today, or at least close by. At 9am I was also in Georgia, about 45 minutes from the airport! Y'all must have flown right over me to head to Dallas :wave:
@SwissMiss very sad to see a farm become deserted. Maybe the new owners will revitalize it. Still odd about only one week to vacate...usually it is 30-45 days. Do you have a place for Raya yet? 

FYI _besides saddles I have really pretty barely used green biothane head stall with reins, and a never used pink headstall with reins. Theses are the kind that snap over a halter. Also an orange set, but do think I am going to keep that one for a spare. Couple of never used nylon breast collars, one pink one green. 
Plus lots of saddles, lol. _


----------



## SwissMiss

@*AnitaAnne*, the buyers have horses and one of the reasons they were interested in the property were the barn and the lighted arena. So it will be used as horse property again... And yes, the fast closing date is unusual...
I have a "emergency place" for Raya (where most of her former herd mates went), but it is quite a ways away, and I still hope for the other place - we just have really bad timing. 


You are taunting me with your tack, lol. You also have a freeform, right????
Lucky for me you don't live close by - but only for the reason that I can't raid your tack room :wink:. Otherwise I would love to live closer - we might like riding together :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @*AnitaAnne*, the buyers have horses and one of the reasons they were interested in the property were the barn and the lighted arena. So it will be used as horse property again... And yes, the fast closing date is unusual...
> I have a "emergency place" for Raya (where most of her former herd mates went), but it is quite a ways away, and I still hope for the other place - we just have really bad timing.
> 
> 
> You are taunting me with your tack, lol. You also have a freeform, right????
> Lucky for me you don't live close by - but only for the reason that I can't raid your tack room :wink:. Otherwise I would love to live closer - we might like riding together :wink:


Me? Taunting you with tack? A FreeForm saddle you ask; yes I do still have it! Plus several others!! Pads, brushes and leads! Oh my...

The problem with kids moving out is they leave all their stuff :icon_rolleyes:

If we lived closer together Miss Raya would have a home! (No interview required) Plus I have a truck and trailer to rescue her with  

But yes! Riding would be the BEST


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> The problem with kids moving out is they leave all their stuff :icon_rolleyes:


My kids are still in the stage when _everything_ is brought home :-?
They both have a fabulous gravel/small pebble collection, displayed on the windowsill...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> My kids are still in the stage when _everything_ is brought home :-?
> They both have a fabulous gravel/small pebble collection, displayed on the windowsill...


In twenty years you will be getting teary over those pebbles...


----------



## Celeste

SwissMiss said:


> My kids are still in the stage when _everything_ is brought home :-?
> They both have a fabulous gravel/small pebble collection, displayed on the windowsill...


Do you have to check their pockets for live toads and large beetles before laundering their clothes?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Do you have to check their pockets for live toads and large beetles before laundering their clothes?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> In twenty years you will be getting teary over those pebbles...


Oh yes, for sure! Even now I catch myself thinking "where did the time go?"



Celeste said:


> Do you have to check their pockets for live toads and large beetles before laundering their clothes?


No animal in their pockets (yet) - but everything else! Recently a red crayon evaded my search and went through the washer and dryer :frown: Abstract red patterns are fashionable, right? :grin:

But they bring animals home in their hand - since I told them that they would die in pant pockets, the kiddos carry them home in their hands... DD recently brought home a handful of earthworms to keep as pets :-?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh you are such a clever momma! Bring them home in their hands 

Hug those precious darlings


----------



## Celeste

My 30 year old son's wife still finds odd things in his pockets. Nothing that might die....


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> My 30 year old son's wife still finds odd things in his pockets. Nothing that might die....


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> My 30 year old son's wife still finds odd things in his pockets. Nothing that might die....


I am the same way with my DH.. and he is well past 30. :shock: :rofl:


My adventure.. oh boy. Grab some popcorn - it's a saga.

DH owns a HVAC company. One of his commercial clients is expanding a production line and warehouse. This place makes some kind of medical stuff, so the system has to be super special in terms of keeping out particles, etc. All the joints and vents etc have to be covered with specific medical-grade screens. DH knows when his guys need to start installation, so he finds a company with this kind of screening in rolls and arranges to have it shipped to a fabricator, who will make the actual parts needed (and I guess there aren't many places that can make these, so not a lot of choice).

DH arranged all this _over a month ago_. The screen rolls were supposed to be shipped this past Monday to arrive in Dallas by Wednesday, and production would start Thursday morning to be completed by the following Tuesday. They would then be shipped up to us by Friday, so they would be available to install that following Monday. Confused yet?

Well, when the screen roll company went to get stuff together for shipping, surprise.. someone screwed up. DH ordered (and paid for!) ten rolls of screen and they had ONE. Oops. DH gets the phone call Friday afternoon that there is a problem. They can ship the one roll they have, but that leaves DH needing 9 more.. and they need to be in Texas the next week.

DH starts frantically calling, trying to find more of this very-specialized screen. He finds a couple places that have a roll or two.. and then its 5pm Friday and of course everyone is gone for the weekend. And nobody is open over the weekend.

DH continues frantic calls Monday. Around lunchtime, he finds a place with 10 rolls in Philadelphia.. but now it's late enough in the day to have missed the normal shippers, so sending them 2 day is no longer possible [and apparently you can't do freight shipping as overnight]. DH starts calling private shippers, trying to find someone to take these rolls to Texas. Can't find anybody.

Then, DH calls me (while I am just finishing riding with Nicole). He asks me what do I think about _driving to Texas_ with the screen rolls. I am not exactly thrilled, but of course I am unemployed so it's not like I have pressing plans. I can't find anybody who is available to go with me (go figure at literally hours notice!).. so I start packing and madly trying to figure out who I know where along the way that might let me crash on their couch with less than 24 hours notice, as I need to leave the next morning..

Just as my head was near exploding, DH's service manager gets a hold of a friend of a friend who is a private shipper, who is able to take the job. Thank the universe. 

However, as you can imagine, that kind of last minute thing isn't cheap. DH asks what do I think about us flying down to Texas the following week and renting a truck and driving the stuff home. Again, hardly a thrill but much more doable. The rolls got to the fabricator on time, so we expect the screens to be done by Tuesday as promised. I book a flight down for Wednesday (DH had some stuff on Tuesday he couldn't miss), with the plan being to fly down, get the rental truck, get the stuff loaded, spend the night in a hotel, then start out early in the morning for the 11 hour drive to Nashville. Booked a hotel in Nashville for the night. Then it would be 12 hours from there to home.

Seems reasonable, right? Sure.. until the phone call Monday that the screen making isn't going as planned. They didn't work the weekend like they said they would. The screens wouldn't be ready Tuesday. Maybe by Friday. Maybe some time the following week.. :eek_color: I thought DH's head would explode. 

Of course, we can't change the flights as they are non-refundable tickets.. so best plan was stay an extra night in dallas as another night in the hotel is way cheaper than more airline tickets. And then hope like hell the screens would be done Friday. 

So, we flew down yesterday. The flights went without issue, but DH gets an email from the fabricator that maybe half the screen will be done by the end of Thursday. Maybe. Got a taxi from the airport to the truck rental place, which had only a minor screwup when the driver didn't type in the address correctly. Rental truck was picked up without issue, and we drove right to the fabricator. I sat in the truck (yes, in Dallas in August!) while DH met with the owner and the salesperson to try to find a solution.

Cross your fingers and toes that what the fabricator promised (all the screens done by 3pm tomorrow) actually happens. DH and I have been hanging out at the hotel, as the weather is stormy and none of the inside touristy things were interesting enough to warrant paying the admission prices. We did have a great dinner at a local TexMex place last night. This afternoon, we plan to go see a movie and then eat at another local place the hotel people recommended.

The plan for tomorrow is to hang out as long as we can at the hotel, then go to a local park/swimming pool to waste a couple hours, then go pick up the screens at 3. We will then start driving, as we don't want to take a chance that the hurricane comes farther inland than predicted and nails us (yes, hurricane - you can't make this shiitake up!!).

Never a dull minute!!


----------



## carshon

I can just say WOW! and I hope you get out of Dallas before the rains come.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom* O My! You're right never a dull moment. I understand the head explosion syndrome though. We have a commercial piping company and build a lot of hospitals, schools, etc. Specialized stuff you can't just go to Home Depot for!

Hoping all goes well!


----------



## phantomhorse13

On Monday, I got both George and Sultan out. It was the only day this week I had available to ride, so I had to brave possible blindness from the eclipse. :wink: The whole story is in my journal. 














































The movie was good and dinner was great! Still got fingers and toes crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 What an adventure indeed...of the wrong sort! Lots of hurry up and wait. Hate that. However do y'all manage to stay calm with all that shiitake??? 

Hope you both can get lots of sleep tonight, the storm hold off and the screens get completed. Drive careful.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> However do y'all manage to stay calm with all that shiitake???
> 
> Hope you both can get lots of sleep tonight, the storm hold off and the screens get completed. Drive careful.


I am not sure that 'calm' is really the term i would use to describe DH currently.. 'contained' may be more accurate. We have tried to do as much outside or moving activities as possible - went to the hotel gym twice yesterday and walked up and down all 6 stories worth of stairs a couple times as well (and amazingly, I can still walk this morning!).

So far, the hurricane is cooperating with us as its not due to hit the coast until tonight and we hopefully will be gone by then! I can't fathom being someone on the coast being told to expect _35 inches of rain_ though. Holy shiitake.

Today we are hanging out in the hotel room for another hour until checkout, then going to a local park that has a 3 mile exercise course around a lake and a public swimming pool. DH isn't much of a swimmer, but its sure better than just sitting in the truck and waiting.

All good vibes are much appreciated!!


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> I am the same way with my DH.. and he is well past 30. :shock: :rofl:
> 
> 
> My adventure.. oh boy. Grab some popcorn - it's a saga.
> 
> DH owns a HVAC company. One of his commercial clients is expanding a production line and warehouse. This place makes some kind of medical stuff, so the system has to be super special in terms of keeping out particles, etc. All the joints and vents etc have to be covered with specific medical-grade screens. DH knows when his guys need to start installation, so he finds a company with this kind of screening in rolls and arranges to have it shipped to a fabricator, who will make the actual parts needed (and I guess there aren't many places that can make these, so not a lot of choice).
> 
> DH arranged all this _over a month ago_. The screen rolls were supposed to be shipped this past Monday to arrive in Dallas by Wednesday, and production would start Thursday morning to be completed by the following Tuesday. They would then be shipped up to us by Friday, so they would be available to install that following Monday. Confused yet?
> 
> Well, when the screen roll company went to get stuff together for shipping, surprise.. someone screwed up. DH ordered (and paid for!) ten rolls of screen and they had ONE. Oops. DH gets the phone call Friday afternoon that there is a problem. They can ship the one roll they have, but that leaves DH needing 9 more.. and they need to be in Texas the next week.
> 
> DH starts frantically calling, trying to find more of this very-specialized screen. He finds a couple places that have a roll or two.. and then its 5pm Friday and of course everyone is gone for the weekend. And nobody is open over the weekend.
> 
> DH continues frantic calls Monday. Around lunchtime, he finds a place with 10 rolls in Philadelphia.. but now it's late enough in the day to have missed the normal shippers, so sending them 2 day is no longer possible [and apparently you can't do freight shipping as overnight]. DH starts calling private shippers, trying to find someone to take these rolls to Texas. Can't find anybody.
> 
> Then, DH calls me (while I am just finishing riding with Nicole). He asks me what do I think about _driving to Texas_ with the screen rolls. I am not exactly thrilled, but of course I am unemployed so it's not like I have pressing plans. I can't find anybody who is available to go with me (go figure at literally hours notice!).. so I start packing and madly trying to figure out who I know where along the way that might let me crash on their couch with less than 24 hours notice, as I need to leave the next morning..
> 
> Just as my head was near exploding, DH's service manager gets a hold of a friend of a friend who is a private shipper, who is able to take the job. Thank the universe.
> 
> However, as you can imagine, that kind of last minute thing isn't cheap. DH asks what do I think about us flying down to Texas the following week and renting a truck and driving the stuff home. Again, hardly a thrill but much more doable. The rolls got to the fabricator on time, so we expect the screens to be done by Tuesday as promised. I book a flight down for Wednesday (DH had some stuff on Tuesday he couldn't miss), with the plan being to fly down, get the rental truck, get the stuff loaded, spend the night in a hotel, then start out early in the morning for the 11 hour drive to Nashville. Booked a hotel in Nashville for the night. Then it would be 12 hours from there to home.
> 
> Seems reasonable, right? Sure.. until the phone call Monday that the screen making isn't going as planned. They didn't work the weekend like they said they would. The screens wouldn't be ready Tuesday. Maybe by Friday. Maybe some time the following week.. :eek_color: I thought DH's head would explode.
> 
> Of course, we can't change the flights as they are non-refundable tickets.. so best plan was stay an extra night in dallas as another night in the hotel is way cheaper than more airline tickets. And then hope like hell the screens would be done Friday.
> 
> So, we flew down yesterday. The flights went without issue, but DH gets an email from the fabricator that maybe half the screen will be done by the end of Thursday. Maybe. Got a taxi from the airport to the truck rental place, which had only a minor screwup when the driver didn't type in the address correctly. Rental truck was picked up without issue, and we drove right to the fabricator. I sat in the truck (yes, in Dallas in August!) while DH met with the owner and the salesperson to try to find a solution.
> 
> Cross your fingers and toes that what the fabricator promised (all the screens done by 3pm tomorrow) actually happens. DH and I have been hanging out at the hotel, as the weather is stormy and none of the inside touristy things were interesting enough to warrant paying the admission prices. We did have a great dinner at a local TexMex place last night. This afternoon, we plan to go see a movie and then eat at another local place the hotel people recommended.
> 
> The plan for tomorrow is to hang out as long as we can at the hotel, then go to a local park/swimming pool to waste a couple hours, then go pick up the screens at 3. We will then start driving, as we don't want to take a chance that the hurricane comes farther inland than predicted and nails us (yes, hurricane - you can't make this shiitake up!!).
> 
> Never a dull minute!!



Can't like this post. What a mess. Be safe.


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13 Sending positive energy your direction. Please stay safe.


----------



## Celeste

I took my horse out for a solo ride today. She was better than ever. She had absolutely no resistance to leaving her buddy at home. She was pleasant and confident. (We did get one little spook in place at a noise.)

I have been trying to get her so that she can canter without thinking she is trying out for the Kentucky Derby. According to the GPS, her canter was 9.7 mph today. I have never gotten her to slow it down that much before. She did put a bit too much energy into it so that it was not as smooth as a nice little western lope, but I am tickled to death at how well she did do. We maintained the canter for 0.2 miles at a steady constant speed and then she slowed to a walk nicely when asked. That may not sound like much of an accomplishment to most of you, but to me it is huge.


----------



## SwissMiss

mgphantomhorse13, wow, what an "adventure"!
Was keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for smooth sailing once come Friday! Hope it was so! 

My own saga is trivial compared to that, but I will still share:wink: 

First off, my truck is still not fixed : First there were the wrong parts delivered (twice!) and then he found a leaky injector as well and it will be at least Monday until he can get to it to fix it  Well, talk about awesome timing!
I think he felt really bad (and he knows about my time constraints) and yesterday he loaned me his own priced possession: A newer 2500HD Duramax, tuned up and with plenty of bells and whistles :biggrin: One cool truck, but I am driving it white-knuckled, as I am terrified I may damage it! 

The "interview" with Raya was also postponed, as by Friday the farm owners were too busy and are going on vacation on Monday... So the planning for our move has to wait a while... Sigh...

Farm closes Monday morning and tomorrow I will move Raya temporary to her old owner... Very kind of him to offer us asylum! But it also means my pony will be 45 min drive away :sad: But I know he will take care of her (if she lets him :rofl, I can leave my trailer there and we ride together all the time anyway... Given the fact that I just asked him yesterday, I can't complain :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, congrats on the quiet solo ride!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Celeste : that is a very impressive speed for the canter - none of mine will go that slowly! very well done and on a solo ride to boot!!

@SwissMiss : I can't believe your truck still isn't done! very nice of the guy to loan you his, but I too would be white-knuckled and paranoid something would happen to it while in my care. I hope the first move with Raya goes well and that the other barn finally gets their act together. jeez.


Big news here is WE ARE HOME! Made it home about 10pm last night. I am not sure which was better: being able to sleep in my own bed or not having to get into that blasted rental truck at all today.

However, being home has not been uneventful. We wanted to take the rental truck over to DH's office this morning, so the stuff is there for the guys to unload into the work trucks in the morning. I got into my car to follow DH over and bring him back.. and the battery was totally dead! Apparently the friend who drove it back from the airport after dropping us off bumped on a light and didn't notice. The battery charger is on it now and it seems to be holding a charge, so hopefully it's just an annoying event and doesn't need replacement.

After getting the truck to the office, DH went out to cut our last round of hay. He got about halfway done when the discbine made a horrible noise and then kept on making it (bad enough I could hear it from the house). I hoped he had just broken a blade, but when he came up out of the field, even I could see something major was wrong. I have no idea what the part is called that is broken, but you know if I can tell its broken, it is not something minor. DH is going to have to take apart the entire cutting assembly, so game over for our discbine for the season. DH felt awful calling Keith on a Sunday, but of course he came over to cut the rest of the hay.

Never a dull minute!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste congratulations on the slow, controlled canter! That is much faster than my Chivas speedy 7.8 mph canter...but then he has never been a fast horse, lol. The princess is behaving :grin:
@SwissMiss wow. You have had one roadblock after another! Thinking that the place you want may be too much trouble. They seem to have lots of reasons to not meet Raya, very odd really. 

So Raya is settled in back at her old home. Will give you time to get her Taxi fixed anyway. And some time to breathe. 

But does he clean the water tanks??? :rofl: 
@phantomhorse13 Good to hear you are back home and didn't get flooded out. Sounds like your DH is having a lot of opportunities to practice his "controlled" calmness. Poor guy! 

Think _perseverance_ must be his middle name.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I finally managed to get a trail ride in, but had to pay to do it. 

I have been thinking strongly of purchasing another trotting horse, but don't really know if my knee will hold up to ride one. 

Decided the best thing to do is to ride one before I start seriously looking for another horse. Been debating just how to do that. My old ones (both trot) just are not able to trot long enough for me to judge if I can ride one on the trails. 

With beautiful weather this weekend, decided I must figure out a way...so...I rented a horse for a guided trail ride! She was very sweet and 16H tall. Why do I worry about getting on a taller horse, when getting off is where I run into trouble? It happens just after I swing my right leg over, kick out the left stirrup, then suddenly I realize I have to jump down and use my knee to cushion the fall :-(

Was a beautiful day though, not beastly hot and amazingly not a lot of bugs! 

Was using the owners western saddle with a hard seat. Ouch, how do folks ride in those things??? I will say horns are nice to rest one hands on, rather like a stick shift, lol. 

Forgot how slow a QH can walk and jog. Haven't been down a trail so slow in a very long time, but had fun anyway. Had to keep my left foot out of the stirrup for much of the time, as my knee got quite sore just holding the stirrup in place. 

Didn't do any posting trot, just some very slow jogging while the other horses walked. 

Overall a fun time, but I'm still not sure if I can ride a real trot down the trail.


----------



## Change

@phantomhorse13 - wow! Adventures just follow you around, don't they?? Someone obviously cursed you with 'an interesting life.' Glad to hear the trip to and from Dallas went okay, if not smoothly. And so sorry about the discbine, but glad you didn't lose the hay.
@Celeste - I know exactly what you mean when you get excited about a controlled canter. Tango is still very chargy when I let him get moving. He's got an incredibly smooth canter, but with every stride it feels like he's going just a bit faster. Will be nice if I can ever get him to sustain a nice slow steady speed!
@AnitaAnne - I try to alternate between my trotting horse, Cally, and my (stall a broken washing machine sometimes) gaited horse, Tango. He tends to go from flat walk to fast walk to pace/trot/pace oh, I can pace! uhm, let's trot! Ack. Lots of half halts back to the walking gaits in hopes he can speed them up. I'd even be okay with just a pace....
@SwissMiss - Raya is always welcome here, too. 

And - I tested out my new saddle this morning. Loving it. He seemed to move more comfortably and my butt and legs were good with it, too. I do need to shorten the stirrups a bit though. Had them a wee bit long. We were only out for about an hour - did the 5 mile lap around the big cotton field. And it got hot enough that I was glad Son was with us on the 4-wheeler. He always hauls Gatorade for me!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, wow one thing after another! When it rains it pours! Sorry about the discbine, but I agree with Change, glad you didn't lose the hay. Hopefully less eventful times are on the horizon!
@AnitaAnne, yay for trail riding a trotting horse! This is also one of my observations, they walk sooooo slooooow :wink: My spoiled pony is one of the slower ones, but still...
@Change, glad you got a good ride in to test the new saddle! And with your own "ground crew" :wink: beats having to lug a bottle yourself!

Had a very nice ride yesterday - it was cooler (well, still high 80ies), but pretty humid and Raya was dripping wet after the ride. Didn't help that she didn't want to leave her buddy behind at the barn... But the ride was very good for my frazzled nerves!

Then today was the big exodus at the farm and the 3 remaining horses were hauled off to their new homes... Despite white knuckles, I really started to enjoy the truck :wink: It honestly drives like a big gas engine, just much more power... But I have to admit I was quite relieved when I could hand the keys back to the owner and the truck was still in one piece :wink:

Raya is back at her old place, and the second we drove up, the whole herd came galloping to the fence, nickering :gallop:. They ran a bit around and the boss mare made sure Raya understood who's the boss, and all was settled  And no, @AnitaAnne I didn't even check the water trough:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I feel relieved that part one of the ordeal is over - now I only worry about the barn cat, that will remain with the farm... We have become best buddies (since I fed him and gave him treats and love), and today when I left the farm for the last time, he was running after me  I wish I could have taken him, but our own cat would eat him for breakfast...


----------



## my2geldings

I am not 40 but my body feels wayyyyyy older than it is-can I join you? :charge:


----------



## AnitaAnne

my2geldings said:


> I am not 40 but my body feels wayyyyyy older than it is-can I join you? :charge:


Absolutely! Age is just a number...but be warned, we talk about everything and anything, _even chickens! _

Would you like to tell a bit about yourself, and maybe post some pictures?


----------



## SwissMiss

Welcome @my2geldings
@AnitaAnne, how is Butter doing?


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss poor barn kitty! Hope the new owners take good care of her. Must be terrifying to see everything else leave :sad: 

So glad to hear all went well with the move, and you got a ride in too! Do believe Chivas and Raya would ride well together. He does like pretty mares and he is not as fast as a walker, but lots faster than most QH. 

Is this former (and current) home of Raya a boarding barn or a private place?


----------



## Change

Welcome, @my2geldings!! There's always room for one more, and since I'm well past my 4th decade and they haven't kicked me out, I see no problems with an 'almost there!' ;-)

And yes, @AnitaAnne - we definitely need a Butter update! And how are the new babies? Will there be more chicken-math soon?


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Welcome @my2geldings
> @AnitaAnne, how is Butter doing?


Butter is doing splendidly. He does his little craw-ca-caw a few times about 0530 and then forgets about it once I fill up the feed bowl! Most importantly, he is not tearing up the girls by bouncing on their backs!

Those Bantams are a happy little bunch. They all eat out of the same bowl at the same time without any fussing. No eggs yet though from his haram. 

I was tempted once again at TSC with some new sort of pullets. Forget what they were, but there were only six left...and the minimum is six at TSC. 

I was so very tempted, but fortunately my chicken math took a hiatus and real factual math (actual count of current chickens + (proposed chicks x $3/each) = another pen x more $$$ = too many chicks already and what the heck am I thinking :shrug: 

Told myself very firmly to get the heck out of TSC and do not look at baby chicks anymore! 

I am terrified though because I have to get more horsey food by next weekend, which will mean another trip through TSC. If those darn chicks are on sale I will be in deep trouble. Must get friend to help...
@SwissMiss I am shocked you did not check the water troughs! :eek_color::eek_color:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, the new/temporary place is private. Now way the owner would accept boarders! Waaay to "I don't really care about people", but somehow we get along well and he seems to enjoy my company... Must be my Swiss charm, lol.
And he refuses to accept me paying board, so maybe I can pay by scrubbing the water trough??? :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : what type of fenders do you have on the saddle you ride normally? I wouldn't last 15 minutes in a western saddle with thick fenders, as my knees would be screaming from being twisted. I think you need to find someone with a trotting horse and a saddle similar to what you normally ride in to have it a true test. Also, I agree we are very short on chicken pics..

@Change : the new saddle sounds very promising. We need pics!

@SwissMiss : I am happy to hear Raya is settling into her new old temp home. any word on when the new place will be able to evaluate her? what is it they expect to do to test her suitability?

@my2geldings : welcome! I, too, would love to hear your background and see some pics of your ponies.


Today, I got George out. The whole story is in my journal.




























Tomorrow Nicole should be coming over and I plan to get Phin out.


----------



## phantomhorse13

We still don't have any chicken pics.. so you are stuck looking at more ride pics from me!

Today, I got Phin out. He was very.. animated. The whole story is in my journal.




























Tomorrow, I hope for some more saddle time with my SIL before we bale our third cutting hay in the afternoon.


----------



## SwissMiss

_Animated_ Phin:clap:I think that is a good way to describe it, lol. Hope your back is not too sore tomorrow!

Re Phin: You mentioned that he is quite a problem child when it comes to finding a girth (and girth position) that works... It looks like I am running into problems there with my pony too :-( Her girth groove is quite forward, and she has that big vein running over the muscle (sounds familiar?) and now that I am riding longer, she gets tender or even develops sores... She had really bad ones at boot camp (neoprene cinch - does not work), but with my mohair cinch she was fine for 1-hr rides... Well, factor in longer rides, heat and humidity and we have a problem....

Does anyone have good advice? Or am I doomed to try a bunch of cinches that may or may not work? Eventually I will need a new saddle as well, as the current one still leaves those strange dry pattern, but with my truck being still at the shop, I don't want to think about the bill for it :eek_color: and the new saddle has to wait a bit longer....


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Sounds like a new girth is in your future...

I think Celeste posted a link to a girth she liked. Do you use an English girth or a western cinch? If it is western style, some of the roper shaped cinches might work. 

Chivas has a forward girth groove too. I use a Toklat Wool girth and it works well. This is a newer version of mine:

Toklat WoolBack T3 Flex Form Endurance Dressage Girth


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, that is what I am thinking/fearing... Stretching her legs out before tightening helped a bit but after the last ride there was a quarter size bump at the edge of the cinch... Yes it may have been a bug bite, but I rather be too cautious! And btw, I use a western cinch.

How much of the local flora remains on the sides of the WoolBack after a ride? This is one of the obstacles I run into with my mohair cinch as well - you won't believe what I find there after a ride


----------



## Celeste

SwissMiss said:


> Does anyone have good advice? Or am I doomed to try a bunch of cinches that may or may not work? Eventually I will need a new saddle as well, as the current one still leaves those strange dry pattern, but with my truck being still at the shop, I don't want to think about the bill for it :eek_color: and the new saddle has to wait a bit longer....


This is the cinch I bought. I got the neoprine because my horse hates wool stuff. She has a forward groove and a big vein. This cinch has really helped her behavior.

https://totalsaddlefit.com/cinch/


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, that is what I am thinking/fearing... Stretching her legs out before tightening helped a bit but after the last ride there was a quarter size bump at the edge of the cinch... Yes it may have been a bug bite, but I rather be too cautious! And btw, I use a western cinch.
> 
> How much of the local flora remains on the sides of the WoolBack after a ride? This is one of the obstacles I run into with my mohair cinch as well - you won't believe what I find there after a ride


It all brushes out  

Actually, I try to avoid long grasses and stuff as much as possible, so haven't really noticed a problem.


----------



## SwissMiss

I have my truck back!!!
Still no bill yet (???), but he wants me to drive a bit first and haul the trailer as well, to make sure all is working the way it should.

Oh and one would think I won the lottery - I am browsing saddle makers, lol. Luckily I am not sure what I really want yet - no spending money then, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss: I second the shoulder relief girth that @Celeste suggested. We also have the Toklat girths @AnitaAnne uses, but they did not help with Phin's issue (they are what I started him out in). For competitions, we use something slippery (desitin or ethnic hair product) on the girth to keep the friction to a minimum. Glad your truck is back - hope its better than new now.


On Thursday, I got some saddle time with my SIL and Amish.

We wandered over to the main farm and briefly watched the changing of the tires:









Then, we moseyed around the Sugarloaf:









We did some exploring on the newly mowed paths in one of the old hayfields: 



















Yesterday, we took hay down to Lani and Kathy. I got to see all my kids and meet the new guy. Today, we did some outside projects before the rain started. Now onto inside things.


----------



## SwissMiss

Sounds like I should give the shoulder relief cinch a try... Now comes the question of length. @Celeste, @phantomhorse13, did you go with the same length as before?
If I follow the recommendation from TSF I would need a 32 inch cinch... The one I am using now is a 30 inch... And I think it's pretty good (given the fact that my pony is a bit on the portly side atm :wink
Recommendations from more experienced ppl?


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh and @AnitaAnne, re the brushing out: I splurged on a brush for getting pet hair and such out and tried it on my wool pad and girth - wow! What a difference! Now I feel even more compelled to clean it after every ride, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Sounds like I should give the shoulder relief cinch a try... did you go with the same length as before?


I used the same size, as I was comfortable with it being possibly a bit shorter but would not have been happy had it been any longer (as it would have been hitting the bottom of the pad).


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Oh and @AnitaAnne, re the brushing out: I splurged on a brush for getting pet hair and such out and tried it on my wool pad and girth - wow! What a difference! Now I feel even more compelled to clean it after every ride, lol.


Yeah, this is how it starts...first scrubbing out water tanks, next comes brushing girths and saddle pads :smile: 

Guess what's next...NEW SADDLE and NEW GIRTH :dance-smiley05:

Horses; they are not a hobby, they are an addiction 

Congratulations on getting your truck back!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 The Changing of The Tires! :rofl: Oh my what a sight; nicer to be watching on horseback than doing the changing! 

The hay thrower thingy is so awesome. Nice looking hay, did you get a huge crop this year? Lucky Lani & Kathy to get all that pretty hay delivered


----------



## AnitaAnne

Had one of those truly frustrating days today. Should have gone back to bed and started over :-x

Began well, I hit the snooze button a few times and enjoyed the extra time in bed. Was really sore after the past few days at work. 

So, every pet I had was low on water! Ran around feeding and watering everyone, then tied up Chivas in his stall. Loaded my saddle and assorted tack in the truck. Filled cooler. Made some tea for the road. Walked the dog again. 

All well so far...but then the bad signs began :icon_frown: 

Could not find my Garmin. Looked everywhere. Gave up. Couldn't find my knee brace. Looked everywhere. Gave up and grabbed an old craapy one. Could not find my Weaver water bottle holder to clip on my saddle. Looked everywhere. Gave up and grabbed the bigger snugpac, the only thing I could find. 

Noticing a pattern? Grrr

Set the house alarm, opened the truck door again to hop in a heard weird beeping under the dash. The dome light was flashing, maybe Morse Code cause I sure couldn't understand what it was saying. 

Hit the hazard lights thinking they must have come on...nope. Was feeling a little panicky but time keep on moving so I tried to ignore the ticking; jumped in and turned the key _and_ nothing happened. No engine happily springing to life, just the continued ticking time bomb. 

Shiitake! 

Called my riding buddy. After a short discourse, decided my truck could not be trusted even if I managed to start it. New plan is she drives down to my place, we hook up the trailer to her truck, load Chivas and go back to the boarder barn to pick up her mare, then on to meet another friend to RIDE. 

I move everything back into my car, drive over to the barn and give Chivas a good grooming. Put his shipping boots on. Wait. Lead him over to the salt block and the water. Chivas is great, licking salt and drinking water in small increments. 

Dreamer meanwhile is halfway down the hill with his butt facing me. Every few minutes he looks back to see if I'm coming to get him :mrgreen:

Finally she is 10 minutes away, stopping for gas. It occurs to her that her plug may be different than mine. After a short discourse by phone, it is decided she will hover in town until a parts store opens and pick up a converter plug. 

Two store later, we discover there is no converter for her truck to my trailer. Her truck was wired backwards. 

More Shiitake. 

By this time it is getting late, and we are unable to reach rider #3 by phone. 

Sometimes the stars don't line up and all the signs are telling us our long anticipated ride ain't going to happen *sigh*

Three hours later after NOT buying a new-to-me truck; I slide into the auto shop 20 minutes before they close. 

I am in luck; the problem is the battery is EIGHT YEARS OLD! Deader than ever thought possible. Jeez 

So disappointed. Chivas was so eager to go too; could tell he was ready to see some new ground.


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I can't help you with the galling problem, but I really prefer the wool over the fleece for pads and girths. It's much easier to brush the hitch-hiking crud off at the end of a ride. I have looked at/considered the girth @Celeste recommends, though. 

@AnitaAnne - just couldn't hit the like button on your day! I hate it when the plans fall apart. 

Eldest son, DIL and little grandson drove out from TX to visit their daughter (my live-in granddaughter) this weekend, and to watch the 'Bama/FSU game (we lost :-( ). Although I did let their visit cut into some of my planned activities, I still managed to load up and haul off another cart load of crap from the ex-trailer. The rain yesterday actually made my work a little easier - at least where the insulation was concerned. It is much easier to rake up when wet! I was also going to shovel manure, but took one look at those soggy piles and decided they needed to dry a bit. So instead, I pounded in several t-posts and restrung the electric fence that I had to take down to get the trailer out.

Tomorrow I'm hoping to get a ride in before the famdambly want to spend family time. And then I intend to take advantage of eldest darling son by having him help me move the sectional couch out of the den and upstairs and the leather double recliner couch from the garage into the den. He has been warned... and didn't load up the truck to head home. I'm going to take that as agreement to my plan. ;-) I'll worry about the manure on Monday. It is Labor Day, after all. So I'll labor.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Change : you certainly have been taking Labor day seriously! I am sure its nice to see things getting done and smart to take advantage of having help while you can.




AnitaAnne said:


> Nice looking hay, did you get a huge crop this year?


We gt very lucky to get a decent crop this year. And we have a ton leftover from last year, so will actually be looking to sell some if it. Too much hay is a good problem to have!

I am so sorry your day didn't turn out as planned. I hate not being able to find things, so not being able to find _all_ those things would have made my head want to pop off. The dead battery would have caused much bad language.. though I guess at least it was kind enough to die at home, and not while you were out on trail and needed to get home! Any chance you can take your ride tomorrow since it's a holiday?


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change You definitely are putting the LABOR into labor day!! Putting your guests to work, priceless :rofl::rofl:
@phantomhorse13 Too much hay is a really good problem to have!! 

Tomorrow is not a holiday for me...back to work as usual. Hospitals don't get holidays or holiday pay except the office workers. 

My head was feeling like it was going to pop off! Can't understand what happened to my Garmin watch, had it at the clinic in July. 

Then the dealership really stressed me out holding onto my truck keys. I only went there because I knew they had Saturday hours but turned out it was only for batteries and tires, not full service. 

I hate to be rude but I had to get my truck fixed. If they want to let me drive a truck for the weekend that's fine, but I still had to find out what was the matter with my truck. I was getting so anxious thought I was going to throw up. I hate salesman games but holding onto my keys was really stressful. 

Plus I was dressed for riding! No makeup, worn out jeans, barn sneakers, I must have looked like a hobo or something. Not someone shopping for a new or new to me truck!!

Just another really bad experience. I'm still feeling a little sick thinking about it :frown:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I was getting so anxious thought I was going to throw up. I hate salesman games but holding onto my keys was really stressful.


     

This is NOT ok. At all. I hope you raised holy h#ll over it. And I hope you call the dealership and speak to the manager/owner about how you were treated and inform him you will _never_ be back. I would also find any online outlets they have and leave feedback there and consider calling the Better Business Bureau and sharing your experience.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, so sorry about your pretty ***y Saturday! Sometimes when it rains it pours! I am sure Chivas was all ready to go as were you. And your experience at the dealership???? Excuse me! I thought I had some weird truck service, but at least my place is an after-hours side business. I agree with phantom, hopefully you raised h*ll. Salesman games is one thing (bad enough!), but holding on to your KEYS??????

@Change, wow, you are/were busy! I always get tired just reading what you are doing! Can I get some of your energy, please? 
A very smart move to get family to help when they visit!

@phantomhorse13, nice hay! And never a bad thing to have too much of it! The former place always scrambled, buying only 2 round bales at a time (for 15 horses), and sometimes there was none available... A coworker of mine (who also produced hay commercially) always kept a round bale with my name on it at her farm for emergencies...


Tested out the truck today, actually hauling 2 horses. Seems to be all ok for now-yay! Went to a place I've never ridden before and apparently the trail wasn't used in quite a while. After about 50 yards, it was already completely blocked by some thicket half-way falling over and no way around it. Out the machete came and we managed to get it cleared enough to go through. Felt like trail blazing - tons of fallen logs to step over, bushes and vines completely obscuring the trail. Raya dragged a bush on several occasions until we could it untangle again. She was happy as a clam and trucking along with her ears pricked. She very obviously enjoyed the outing! My clothes were less happy, lol. Tree branches and thorny thickets took their toll on them (and me for that matter). While I really love my IceFil tights, they are not made to withstand the elements -some mending is in order if I don't want them to turn into shorts :wink:

Raya never gave any indication (too happy to explore), but she galled again at the same spot. So, am about to order a new cinch... Luckily I looooove shopping for her  :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss WOW you did have an adventure!! Miss Raya was a star riding through all that without a complaint. 

Impressive!


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> This is NOT ok. At all. I hope you raised holy h#ll over it. And I hope you call the dealership and speak to the manager/owner about how you were treated and inform him you will _never_ be back. I would also find any online outlets they have and leave feedback there and consider calling the Better Business Bureau and sharing your experience.


I just need to learn to be more assertive and not let people push me around. Trying not to be rude. Too small of a town to complain like that. 

The salesman took my keys right away as soon as we walked into the dealership saying the manager needed to appraise my truck. I kept watching and waiting for him to do so but never saw anyone around the truck. 

After driving a couple of trucks, finally saw him out at the truck. Of course it wouldn't start. Thought I would get my keys back, but no. Kept waiting for them. Then started asking for them. They just said don't worry about that truck, we'll give you one to drive over the weekend. 

So then the next thing I know they want me to sign a paper saying I will buy the truck...NO! I am not buying a truck today. I told him that more than once. NOT going to sign a paper agreeing to buy a truck just to drive it around for the weekend. NO NO _NO_ 

That's a contract! In this state there is no 3 day right of rescission on vehicles, only on houses. 

I just kept repeating I want my keys. Finally just stood up and went to the main desk...saw my keys and grabbed them. Told the sales manager I needed my truck started like he promised so I can find out what's wrong with it. He didn't argue so much, just said I could take one of the other trucks home. I told him this was all making my stomach hurt and insisted he start the truck like he said he would. He then called a detail guy over and told him to start my truck for me. 

To really make the whole thing worse; I look up those trucks today online and one of them is $3000 less than the salesman quoted me and the other truck was $2000 less!! What the ??

Now I am sick and FURIOUS :evil::evil::evil:

I might just write a letter. I just might.


----------



## tinyliny

I've never heard of a dealership holding your keys. You took it in to get a new battery, right? that's all.
That's freakin' weird.

Do you have a Sears or Walmart nearby? I know Sears has batteries (Sears is going the way of the dinosaur) , but maybe Walmart does?


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - the next time you surrender your keys for an appraisal (or anything else, for that matter) and they don't return them immediately upon request, pick up your phone, look the person in they eye and say, "You have 90 seconds to put my keys in my hand, or I'm dialing 911 and reporting that you are trying to steal my truck."

Suddenly, you will have your truck keys, pressure salesmanship will stop, and discounts will miraculously appear. Ask me how I know.

And yes, failure to surrender you keys/vehicle to you upon demand IS attempted auto-theft (unless you owe them money).


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> @AnitaAnne - the next time you surrender your keys for an appraisal (or anything else, for that matter) and they don't return them immediately upon request, pick up your phone, look the person in they eye and say, "You have 90 seconds to put my keys in my hand, or I'm dialing 911 and reporting that you are trying to steal my truck."
> 
> Suddenly, you will have your truck keys, pressure salesmanship will stop, and discounts will miraculously appear. Ask me how I know.
> 
> And yes, failure to surrender you keys/vehicle to you upon demand IS attempted auto-theft (unless you owe them money).


Did this happen to you?? OMG I thought it was just a freak thing! 

I doubt I am going to go in another dealership to buy a truck. I couldn't trust myself to be polite, and I sure as heck couldn't trust them! Will be a long time before I even think of a new truck. 

He told me the piece of paper wasn't a sales contract, that a sales contract doesn't happen until the financing stage. The paper said "I will buy" and under it a signature line. Sounds like a sales contract to me...

The worst part about it? I might have bought that green truck I liked if he had listed the *real price minus a fair trade in value*. But he jacks the price up by $3000 and offers me $2500 for my truck?


----------



## AnitaAnne

tinyliny said:


> I've never heard of a dealership holding your keys. You took it in to get a new battery, right? that's all.
> That's freakin' weird.
> 
> Do you have a Sears or Walmart nearby? I know Sears has batteries (Sears is going the way of the dinosaur) , but maybe Walmart does?


He asked if I had a few minutes to look at a truck. So I said I would look for a few minutes, but I had to get my truck fixed and the other shop closes at 2 pm. It was only 10 am at this time. 

Then they say I can take a truck home if I find one I like. I clearly said I would not be buying a truck that day. Would need to really check out a used truck and drive it for a few days before I would decide. The sales manager said no problem, I could take one home. 

When I get work done on my truck there if it has stay there they always give me a vehicle to drive. That's why I believed them 

I did make it to the Auto shop I use for brakes and tires and stuff in time. They checked and changed the battery. So all is good with current truck.

PS - our Sears store closed down last year.


----------



## Celeste

SwissMiss said:


> Sounds like I should give the shoulder relief cinch a try... Now comes the question of length. @Celeste, @phantomhorse13, did you go with the same length as before?
> If I follow the recommendation from TSF I would need a 32 inch cinch... The one I am using now is a 30 inch... And I think it's pretty good (given the fact that my pony is a bit on the portly side atm :wink
> Recommendations from more experienced ppl?
> 
> View attachment 920562


Take a good look at the picture of the shoulder relief cinch. If you are using a 30 and it works, you may not want to go longer. The cinch itself is longer that you think because the padding goes beyond the rings. The measurements are from ring to ring. My horse has a HUGE heartgirth for an arab. Between that and the way my saddle is made, I was using a 36 in a weaver cinch. I bought a 34 in the shoulder relief cinch and it just about hits the saddle pad.

https://totalsaddlefit.com/shop/cinch/cinch/


----------



## phantomhorse13

Change said:


> the next time you surrender your keys for an appraisal (or anything else, for that matter) and they don't return them immediately upon request, pick up your phone, look the person in they eye and say, "You have 90 seconds to put my keys in my hand, or I'm dialing 911 and reporting that you are trying to steal my truck."
> 
> Suddenly, you will have your truck keys, pressure salesmanship will stop, and discounts will miraculously appear. Ask me how I know.
> 
> And yes, failure to surrender you keys/vehicle to you upon demand IS attempted auto-theft (unless you owe them money).


THIS. 

I also had this happen, though the salesman not only took my keys and didn't want to return them, he also had a couple other vehicles moved so that my truck was magically parked in so I couldn't leave even with the keys. I was offered a "deal" on the vehicle I went to look at that was thousands above the web price and an insulting price on my trade in, and when I said no thanks and they wouldn't give my keys back, I knew it wasn't going to end well. Not only did I storm into the "employees only" door my keys had disappeared into, I made a very loud stink in the process.

Amazingly, the multiple people back there started out claiming they couldn't help me.. until mention of calling 911 to report auto theft and kidnapping changed their minds - and I was more than willing to do so as I was spitting mad.





AnitaAnne said:


> I just need to learn to be more assertive and not let people push me around. Trying not to be rude. Too small of a town to complain like that.


OMG, being in a small town makes that treatment that much _more_ unacceptable. Learning to be assertive is good, but people should NOT be pushing you around and trying to trick you into signing contracts. I would DEF be calling the BBB about that bs!! You don't need to be rude; you just call and tell them exactly what happened. Might think about calling your local news station that does investigative reporting too, because if that happened to you I would bet its happened to others, too.


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG this happened to you too??? The same thing??? So it is the new sales trick; entrapment? Is their product so bad tricking people into signing is the only way they can sell it? Creeps. 

I am going to do something, write a letter to someone because this is really evil behavior! Trapping people (women?) and taking their keys so they can't leave. 

I am so very glad I shared this with all of you, because for a while I thought I was just imagining that the salesman was trapping me there. He seemed so nice but I just kept feeling more and more anxious. 

Now the behavior of the other place doesn't seem as bad. At least they didn't hold onto my keys and try to entrap me. 

Wonder if Carmax is better? At least you know what you are paying, but the financing is probably a nightmare.


----------



## tinyliny

one other thing , If I have to give over my car keys, I always separate my car key from the other keys. I don't want them to have my house key in their possession. It is very easy for a person to take a wax impression of a key, then have one made identical. They know your address. now they'll have a key to your house. This is rare, but it can happen. So, like when I go to the oil changing place, I disconnect my car key from the ring before I let them drive my car into the bay.


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> I am so very glad I shared this with all of you, because for a while I thought I was just imagining that the salesman was trapping me there. He seemed so nice but I just kept feeling more and more anxious.


ALWAYS go with your gut. If it says something bad is going down, then it is.

I would hope Carmax, with their no haggling policy, would be a lot better to deal with, but have never been to one so can't speak from personal experience.

I don't think all car salesman are jerks; the guy I bought my Subaru from was wonderful and I would def do business with him again.. but the bad ones are bad.

I agree with @tinyliny that I always separate my vehicle key from my other keys for anything.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne Part of it is probably due to sexism. I am guessing that he assumed that you would bend to his pressure because you are a single woman. 

My 28 year old daughter had similar issues. She called her 6'7" giant ex-football playing (male) friend. All he had to do was stand there and things got sorted out.

You need to get a large male friend (or heck, rent a guy for the day from a construction crew) to come with you truck shopping.


----------



## tinyliny

Celeste said:


> @*AnitaAnne* Part of it is probably due to sexism. I am guessing that he assumed that you would bend to his pressure because you are a single woman.
> 
> My 28 year old daughter had similar issues. She called her 6'7" giant ex-football playing (male) friend. All he had to do was stand there and things got sorted out.
> 
> *You need to get a large male friend (or heck, rent a guy for the day from a construction crew) to come with you truck shopping.*


Isn't that sad? my husband knows very little about money. I do all our banking and investing decisions. well, almost all (the startup's he invested in all went bust). but, I"M the one who can bargain with a salesman, not him. Yet, they assume I know nothing about cars because I am female, middles aged and dumpy/frumpy lookin'.


----------



## Blue

Tiny, I'm with you there. I had to go with my daughter for her first truck shopping trip. My husband is horrible at negotiating and I tell him NOT to sell anything, NOT to buy anything. Just tell me what you want and I'll do it.

Took daughter to a reputable dealership in a big city. Of course salesman sees attractive young girl, first truck buy blah, blah, blah. They got her to drive 4 DIFFERENT TRUCKS that she didn't want. Junkers! They finally got the hint that my daughter will not settle for crap. She saved her money for the downpayment and she knows what she wants and can afford.

Finally, they steer her to a truck that she likes and can afford. A good quality truck too. We walked away from the salesman's desk 4 times before they finally decided to just make the deal. As we were leaving with her new to her truck I overheard the Sales Manager asking her to please not bring me with her next time she visits them. Hahaha. 

The key hold thing has happened to me too. Long time ago. I was a single mother at the time and just turned my boys loose. I had those keys in no time. But I agree with the phone call to 911. That is attempted theft. Blocking your vehicle in so you can't leave is kidnapping/imprisonment. And trying to get you to sign something that says "I will" _anything_ is extortion. 

Seriously AnitaAnn, if they've felt comfortable doing this with you and the stress you felt over it, how many times have they done it to an elderly couple that didn't know their rights? Or a sick and frail individual that truly didn't understand what was happening? How many times did they do this and it WORKED?

I would most definitely write a letter to the BBB, complain to the corporation commission and call a prominent news channel in your area that does a "On Your Side" segment. Just ask them if that has happened to people before? Have they had complaints? Is this the norm? You really don't have to complain to them, just open a conversation. If there's anything they can do with the info, they will. At the very least it's bringing a problem out in the open.


----------



## tinyliny

I have only bought a car ONCE in my life from a dealership. Usually I buy used from individuals. I don't rmember being treated so badly when I bought my 2000 Subaru Outback. Ah, that ol' thing. It had 11 miles on it when I drove it home! I gave it to my son with 206,000 miles on it. He has put on another 3 or 4 K.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tinyliny said:


> one other thing , If I have to give over my car keys, I always separate my car key from the other keys. I don't want them to have my house key in their possession. It is very easy for a person to take a wax impression of a key, then have one made identical. They know your address. now they'll have a key to your house. This is rare, but it can happen. So, like when I go to the oil changing place, I disconnect my car key from the ring before I let them drive my car into the bay.


Excellent advice!! All my keys were on that ring, except my car key...


----------



## AnitaAnne

tinyliny said:


> I have only bought a car ONCE in my life from a dealership. Usually I buy used from individuals. I don't rmember being treated so badly when I bought my 2000 Subaru Outback. Ah, that ol' thing. It had 11 miles on it when I drove it home! I gave it to my son with 206,000 miles on it. He has put on another 3 or 4 K.


I have a Subaru Outback too!! Love that car, hope I can put 400,000 miles on it. It is just perfect and I really don't want to ever sell it. :smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne Part of it is probably due to sexism. I am guessing that he assumed that you would bend to his pressure because you are a single woman.
> 
> My 28 year old daughter had similar issues. She called her 6'7" giant ex-football playing (male) friend. All he had to do was stand there and things got sorted out.
> 
> You need to get a large male friend (or heck, rent a guy for the day from a construction crew) to come with you truck shopping.


Great advice! I asked two of the male techs if they would go with me next time I brave the dealers. Asked them to please just stand on either side of me and glare at the salesman. 

Told everyone at work what happened, and all were shocked.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I have a Subaru Outback too!! Love that car, hope I can put 400,000 miles on it. It is just perfect and I really don't want to ever sell it. :smile:


Baja driver here :mrgreen: In case you haven't heard of it: basically an Outback as a pick up truck. The kiddos call it "the cute truck"  But yes, 400K miles sounds like a good goal!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Baja driver here :mrgreen: In case you haven't heard of it: basically an Outback as a pick up truck. The kiddos call it "the cute truck"  But yes, 400K miles sounds like a good goal!


A Subie Baja!! 

Now that is an unusual ride...looked them up to refresh my memory and the Chevy Avalanche seems to be a very similar vehicle. Recently thought it would be awesome if Subaru came out with a truck we could haul a horse trailer with. 

As for my Outback; 145,000 miles in, 255,000 miles to go!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> A Subie Baja!!
> 
> Now that is an unusual ride...looked them up to refresh my memory and the Chevy Avalanche seems to be a very similar vehicle. Recently thought it would be awesome if Subaru came out with a truck we could haul a horse trailer with.
> 
> As for my Outback; 145,000 miles in, 255,000 miles to go!


You know, in Switzerland, a Forrester is _the_ vehicle for hauling horses 

But yes, love the Baja - even though it is on the older side. Love that it is a manual too


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> You know, in Switzerland, a Forrester is _the_ vehicle for hauling horses
> 
> But yes, love the Baja - even though it is on the older side. Love that it is a manual too


Did not know that! Do they have different/bigger engines? 

I looked at a Subaru outback with the big engine in it a few years back, I think it was a 5L but not sure. That thing was a powerhouse! I thought the engine was stronger than my truck, was sure I could have pulled my trailer with it if the suspension was strong enough. Was very $$$ though


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Did not know that! Do they have different/bigger engines?
> 
> I looked at a Subaru outback with the big engine in it a few years back, I think it was a 5L but not sure. That thing was a powerhouse! I thought the engine was stronger than my truck, was sure I could have pulled my trailer with it if the suspension was strong enough. Was very $$$ though


Just checked on a Swiss dealer website. The Outback is actually available with a bigger engine (2.5l) than the Forester (2l)... The big engines you get here are pretty much cost prohibitive there. 1) taxes and such are dependent on the engine size and overall more expensive (think your yearly payment per month) and 2) with gas between 8-10 bucks per gallon, you want as fuel efficient as possible...
But the trailers are also very different. My friend has a 2h that is around 1 ton (2000lbs) and it's one of the heaviest available. 
Very few trucks in Switzerland for hauling - SUV's are the norm and sedans (as the Outback) are pretty common too...
One of the things that had me baffled when I moved to the US and started looking for trailers and appropriate towing vehicles are the differences in recommendations :icon_rolleyes: And the difference in max tow rating IN THE EXACT SAME VEHICLE!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Must be very strange to go from towing a trailer with a 2L SUV over there, then coming here and most people insist a 3/4 ton truck is the minimum tow vehicle. I get cautioned all the time to not use a 1/2 ton truck for towing :icon_rolleyes:

My original Brenderup only weights 1650 lbs. I am sure (in an emergency) I could tow that trailer and one horse with my Outback. It is rated for 2700 lbs 

Actually I have been wanting to do a test run with it for a long while


----------



## Celeste

SwissMiss said:


> with gas between 8-10 bucks per gallon, you want as fuel efficient as possible...


At those prices, it looks like the horse and buggy day would come back in a big way...........


----------



## AnitaAnne

Curious so looked up the Subaru Outback can come with optional 3.6L engine. (mine has the 2.5) 

Torque 247 @ 4400 RPM and HP 256 @ 6000 RPM (not sure what this all means, but the bigger the number the better?) 

Still lists 2700 lbs towing capacity, but that is a very strong engine; I am sure it could tow my trailer, especially on flat land. 

Maybe I should forget a new truck and trade up my car instead :wink:


----------



## tinyliny

The Outbacks are wonderful cars, BUT . . . . they have a design flaw in the engines that will require a head gasket overhauls . It will usually go around 120k , and then go again 80 to 120 k miles later. This flaw has to do with the 'boxer' design of the pistons; they are in a horizontal formation, rather than a "V" formation. The oil tends to gather in the bottom of the engine case. This very formation that give the engine a really nice 'balance' by putting the torgue as low as possible, and makes them have a low center of balance and really solid feel, is part of what makes the head gastket go. 
However, they made adjustments to the design in models newer than year 2005, I think, so you hopefully wont' have that problem. 
The 4 cylander models are 2.5L size, and the 3.6L models are a 6 cylander . The 3.6L models are said to have many fewer mechanical issues, but they do not get anywhere near the mileage. But, Subies don't get very good mileage anyhow. 
That being said, I loved the solid feel of my Outback. I never once got stuck in snow, even in 10 inches. My Subie would power down the freeway at 85 mph and it felt like 60, so you had to watch the speedometer. But out on the wide open flat freeways, everyone drives around 80mph anyway.

Subies are not cheap to maintain, so I now am more of a Honda person. MY 1999 Accord is so reliable. She (her name is Rosebud) never, and I mean NEVER, has any mechanical issues. She hums along at an average of 30mpg mixed highway/city. She is lightweight, good visibility and quiet interior. and CHEAP to feed an maintain and will 'live' easily to 250,000 miles, easily.


----------



## carshon

I love the car talk - I have a Ford Expedition 1998 - it has hauled horse trailes, hay racks, kids and lawn mowers. It is getting ready to turn 280,000 miles and for its size gets really good gas milage (I average around 15MPG) She is starting to rust but this vehicle has been awesome! We have owned it for 17 1/2 years.


----------



## tinyliny

Thats' good to hear. my stepdad has one , that same year, I think, with the Tow package. It only has like 80k miles on it because they almost never drive it anymore. They will sell soon, so it's good to know that it isn't 'junk'.

Most Fords don't last that long anymore. I was told by a relative who ran a Ford dealership for years that they are designed to last to about 150K, tops, so folks need to buy a new one regularly.


----------



## AnitaAnne

My 2003 F150 has over 165,000 (not sure exactly) and has been very cheap to maintain. Have managed to keep the mileage within reason by having a second vehicle to drive. Before the 2012 Subie I had a PT Cruiser. Really liked that car too! Bought that one off EBay, lol

Since both of my vehicles have lots of miles on them, wanted to replace one of them, preferably the older model truck, but for now just sticking to what I have.


----------



## Change

We have 2 Ford trucks - an F150 and an F250. The 2004 F250 4x4 hauls the horse trailer (gooseneck) like it isn't even there. We've used it for several trips down to Florida. I think the odometer on that one is somewhere near the 200K mark. The downside to it (being older and gas) is the mileage. We average about 13 mpg in it.

My 2007 F150 does 50 mile round trips to work, hauls the hay (either 20 bales in bed or 100 on a car trailer). It does a majority of the lumber runs to Lowe's and the feed runs to TSC. It has pulled a 3h stock trailer with one horse, but the gear ratio makes it slow down on hills. It'll cruise on the freeways at 80 without my even noticing! It averages 16 mpg. And the odo just tripped past 185K.

Dunno much about cars, but I love the Ford trucks. They do last with minimal maintenance. I'm looking for my last truck now, and am looking at diesel F250/F350s and RAM 2500/3500s. So long as it doesn't have the 6.0L engine, that is (Ford). Found my dream truck up in TN. It's a RAM 3500 with the 6.7L V6 Duramax diesel and manual tranny. I'm in love. Now I just need to figure out how to work it into the budget, since I was only supposed to be window shopping.....


----------



## AnitaAnne

I had really bad experience with a Ram truck in 1989. It broke down constantly, starting with only three months old. Soured me on those trucks. Several friends that tried them out went back to Chevy or Ford cause the gas mileage was horrible and the trucks just didn't perform as advertised


----------



## carshon

My son has a 2014 Ram 2500 Diesel - he purchased it in Dec of this year from a local farmer who used it for his "town" truck. It is spotless. That being said. The check engine light comes on all of the time. The seats seem really hard to me and the gas milage is a little lower than our 2012 F250. Son wishes he would have purchased a Ford. His Ram just turned 30K miles and has already been serviced for 2 recalls.


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> My son has a 2014 Ram 2500 Diesel - he purchased it in Dec of this year from a local farmer who used it for his "town" truck. It is spotless. That being said. The check engine light comes on all of the time. The seats seem really hard to me and the gas milage is a little lower than our 2012 F250. Son wishes he would have purchased a Ford. His Ram just turned 30K miles and has already been serviced for 2 recalls.


Yeah, that's the type of problems I had too. Hear the same things from others, the Ram just seems to have lots of issues. 

The new ones have a big button to turn for gears (park, neutral, drive...) something just seems really odd with that, like a gear shift lever or knob just makes more sense.


----------



## Blue

I'll weigh in on the car and truck topic. I bought a 2004 F250 SuperDuty in August of '03. It was an awesome truck for several years, but '04 was not Ford's finest year. The turning radius of a tank means backing into most parking spaces, the windows scratch continually somewhere in the track. On and On. However, my particular truck has good Karma which is why we've kept her for 14 years and put almost $8K into her. 
She taught all of my kids to drive and how to pull a trailer. Been wrecked on the hi way and didn't get a scratch. Been stolen and recovered just 20 miles from the Mexican border. Battered and bruised, but still drivable.

6.0 is not an awesome engine. There I said it. But! I've got almost 200K miles on it and still going. Just barely. I've known people that bought a Dodge and loved the cummins in it but complained about the truck around it falling apart. I know two people with a DuraMax and they say that it's great for about a year and a half then all kinds of towing trouble. So, husband is adamant about sticking with ford

We recently bought a fifth wheel travel trailer and my F250 struggled pulling it so now we're on a mission to trade in my truck and my jeep for one vehicle we can both live with. So far it's looking like an F350. I've driven a long bed and honestly it wasn't that bad.

Now to decide to choke and go new or a few years old. Both have pros and cons.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue sounds like your truck has survived nearly everything. Loss of power can't be helped though, I have come to accept. 

If you can cough up the dough, go for new. At least you then know the history...some folks really beat trucks especially the 4WD models. 

F350 dually should need about 4 parking spaces to be able to open the doors, lol


----------



## Blue

@AnitaAnne, I was actually quite impressed with the turning radius for parking. The long bed would take some practice, but the newer ones are so much more manageable than the older ones.


----------



## Celeste

Yesterday was my birthday and I was looking forward to a nice ride with DH. He went out to the barn and came back in and told me that my Princess was 3 legged lame. She had a swollen fetlock. I gave her some bute. It didn't make her feel all that much better, but it decreased the pain enough so that I could feel of the fetlock. Everything seems to be solid. Even though I am a vet, I mostly do small animals now and sold my portable x-ray machine ages ago. I decided to give her some prednisone and see how she did. It took the swelling down radically within a few hours. She is still lame, but with rest and medication, I hope she will be ok.
(I am glad I survived that without having a stroke myself.)

All that to explain why I rode my old girl - 30 years old, been there done that horse - Abby. I have wanted to see how my dog would do on a trail ride. She has that border collie herding instinct and I was afraid that she would get me thrown if I was riding my other horse. It didn't take her but a few threats from Abby to figure out that we were out for a fun ride.

I tried take a round about trail that I used to ride. It was so grown up, that I got lost. Things finally worked out when I turned the navigation over to Abby.


The first picture is the track of my ride.
The second picture is what I planned to do.


----------



## Change

I'm still a Ford gal at heart, but I hadn't heard anything bad about the 6.7L RAM diesels - and this one is a 6-speed manual (stick shift). I can't afford to buy right now anyway, so I'm going to continue to drool over the pretty-pretty. LOL. Show me diamonds, and I'm "yeah, nice." Trucks, horse-trailers, horses, tack and I need a rag to wipe my chin. 

Rode Tango yesterday. After 2 weeks he was full of himself and we did a LOT of schooling on the trail (i.e., reverse and go faster if you want to rush home; little tiny circles when you decide to argue or quit listening, etc.). Up side is he's really starting to listen to leg well. He even did a little side-passing on command when we were facing down our neighbor, the pretend-aggressive heeler. One of these days, I'm gonna let that little beasty run up behind us and let Tango ring his bells. He's a sweet dog most of the time; he just doesn't like the horses. At least he stays on what he considers His Territory.


----------



## AnitaAnne

It was glorious weather here, cool with a nice breeze. Hope it stays around for a while!! 
@Celeste HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! So sorry to hear the Princess is injured; how do they do these things?? Maybe a bite if only one leg? Hope she is better very soon

Your ride was quite fun, if a little zigzag. So nice to be able to just ride out and go on some trails! 
@Change absolutely; diamonds are nice and pretty. Big truck and trailer draws me like a magnet, especially if there is some pretty horses tied to the side  

Tack is like potato chips, can't have just one (_or two or three or ten_) ! 

Tango; lessons on the trail...priceless!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I am thrilled to report that my truck saga is OVER. My truck is FINE now. Still has some age on it of course, but riding fine. _I would never have guessed that an old battery could make so much difference._ 

Rather ticked that I faithfully take my truck into the dealers for service, yet none of them ever told me I had an old battery! 

Going to ask them about that when I next see them! Very aggravating :twisted:

Picked up my friend and we headed out to the trails yesterday. The weather was ideal but our drive was not uneventful. Lots of commotion in the trailer and I had to stop twice so we could check on them. Of course when we open the door they look all innocent and are standing there being good little ponies. 

But after unloading, find her mare with scrapes on both sides of her face, and the butt bar behind Chivas slightly bent. 

Only place I could find sharp in the trailer was on the divider, but how she got her face on the other side is ???

Found the treat bucket opened up but secure in the stack of buckets. Our best guess is that she was trying to reach the treats, attempting to rub her halter off, getting angry at Chivas who then tried to get away from her and was stopped by the rear of the trailer. 

On the way back, with the treats safely in the truck, all was quiet. Suddenly the ruckus starts again although not as bad as before. We pull over into a friends driveway and the only thing I can see different is her hay is gone and Chivas still has some. Hmmm Is this still a food issue??? 

Refill the hay nets and carry on after a chat with my friend. The rest of the return drive is unremarkable. Note to self; when carrying that mare DO NOT LET HER RUN OUT OF FOOD 

The ride went well, even if Chivas did spook over every blasted real and imaginary monster. I finally told him to quit his silly stuff and HE DID. Wow. That was nice! 

The other odd thing is, Chivas stayed behind the mare the entire time! He has always been the leader, although I can put him in any place normally. Not this time though! Yesterday he got his fat butt behind the mare and refused to pass her the entire ride! 

That mare must have proclaimed her dominance in the trailer quite convincingly! Odd too because they used to be pastured together at the boarder barn and Chivas was the herd leader. 

Saw some old friends and met some new friends out on the trails. Back was killing me when we returned to the trailhead, and had a hard time getting off, but all worth it


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I'm glad that you found a new riding buddy and that Chivas is doing a good job on the trails.

My silly Princess was apparently all excited about the oncoming weather and did a lot of running and turned her fetlock or fell. It was very swollen but it getting better.

I thought she would hate confined rest, but I think she thinks she is in a luxury hotel with room service. She just loves having hay delivered rather than having to graze for a living. Very content -- only catch -- she is only content with company. So Abby is also checked into the luxury hotel......


----------



## phantomhorse13

tinyliny said:


> But, Subies don't get very good mileage anyhow.
> 
> 1999 Accord .. hums along at an average of 30mpg mixed highway/city.


I drive a Subie Crosstrek and get about 33 mpg.. so I always felt that was great gas mileage. Of course, I came from a small pickup, so almost anything would be better than it was.




AnitaAnne said:


> the Ram just seems to have lots of issues.
> 
> The new ones have a big button to turn for gears (park, neutral, drive...)


We have a 2014 3500 Ram diesel and *knock wood* it has not had any issues, nor did the '09 we had before it (which now belongs to Keith). Ours does not have a dial as a controller - agree that would be weird. But I guess it's "modern." Personally, after a horrific experience with an '01 F250, I shy away from Ford trucks.

@Celeste : hope PP recovers completely. I swear horses are just put here to make us crazy. Happy belated birthday.

@AnitaAnne : what an exciting drive you had - silly ponies! Very glad the truck is recovered.


Things have been fairly crazy busy around here. Potatoes started at the end of last week, then we went to an endurance ride, now I am back to potatoes. At some point I hope to update my journal as lots of stuff has been going on, but as long as its not raining, I will be playing with potatoes when its daylight.


----------



## AnitaAnne

My Subie Outback gets 26-28 mpg average in town type driving. Since that includes my race to work in the early mornings, I am not unhappy with that! 

Lots better than my F150 15-17 mpg or old 3500 Chevy Van's horrible 13 mpg. 
@phantomhorse13 Potato harvest time again; what fun it is...

Don't know about the big Ram trucks, just the 1/2 ton pickups, but there are good and bad in every make & model. The biggest difference is the Ram dealership is horrible right now. 

Ford service has been the best through the years, so prefer to buy a Ford.


----------



## Celeste

We survived Irma. Our electricity just came back on after the storm hit. We have a lot of limbs down but nothing crashed in on our house or barn.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> We survived Irma. Our electricity just came back on after the storm hit. We have a lot of limbs down but nothing crashed in on our house or barn.


Great news!! So glad to hear you are all ok 

Our Town looks just like Race Week; motels full, shelves stripped of water, soda and beer :wink:

We had hard rain Monday, but it fizzled out overnight. The horses were all in their stalls when I got to the barn Monday after work. Gave them a big flake of hay with their pellets. Think they were happy to be under cover!


----------



## SwissMiss

Happy belated birthday, @Celeste! Hopefully your PP is feeling grand soon again! 
Glad to hear that Irma wasn't too bad your way up!

Realized something today while driving back from the temporary place I keep Raya : I was completely content! No feeling "this is such a mess" and "I am fed up with trying to take care of this"; just "was nice to see my pony"... Is the place perfect? No, but it has such a calm, relaxed vibe, it seems to rub off...


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Wonderful to feel so calm and know your horse is safe and cared for. 

Horrible to have stress at a barn where we go to have a good time with our horse. 

At the new place you can just go enjoy your horse! 

I felt that same relief when I left that crazy boarder barn. Did not realize how heavy the load I was carrying until it fell off. One of my friends that is still there is actively pursuing clearing her land so she can just move her horse home.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I felt that same relief when I left that crazy boarder barn. Did not realize how heavy the load I was carrying until it fell off.


This is exactly my feeling as well! Even DH commented that I seem much happier when coming home from seeing Raya compared to before...
And I realized I am ok with not getting out there every day. Don't get me wrong, I _wish_ I could make it out there daily, but I don't feel compelled to check on my pony at 9 at night with a flashlight. I trust the current place that she is actually looked at at least daily :wink:

Got a very unexpected message last night - I got the offer to keep Raya at the current place permanently :shock: Very surprising, as the owner is not really a people person and prefers his peace and quiet. I was rather expecting the message " when are you moving on?":wink:

Nice to have some options


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> This is exactly my feeling as well! Even DH commented that I seem much happier when coming home from seeing Raya compared to before...
> And I realized I am ok with not getting out there every day. Don't get me wrong, I _wish_ I could make it out there daily, but I don't feel compelled to check on my pony at 9 at night with a flashlight. I trust the current place that she is actually looked at at least daily :wink:
> 
> Got a very unexpected message last night - I got the offer to keep Raya at the current place permanently :shock: Very surprising, as the owner is not really a people person and prefers his peace and quiet. I was rather expecting the message " when are you moving on?":wink:
> 
> Nice to have some options


Wow! That must be a huge relief to have the option to stay! Sometimes things just work out the way they should. If he's happy, Raya's happy and you are happy; might be the best place for her. 

Just having that piece of mind that your horse is safe is worth everything. Checking on her at 9pm with a flashlight; yikes


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Celeste : glad you came through the hurricane ok. Hope PP heals fast and completely.

@SwissMiss : I think it says a lot that even your DH has noticed how much happier you are. Its excellent to have options when it comes to Ms Raya!


Finally got a chance to update about the endurance ride. The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal.





































Potatoes continue to fill my days..


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Just having that piece of mind that your horse is safe is worth everything. Checking on her at 9pm with a flashlight; yikes


In a 20+ acre pasture, in chest-high grass :rofl: Am just glad I didn't know then what I learned while bush hogging: that the pasture along the ditch was home to some nice water moccasins :shock: Now I would wear boots and long pants instead of sandals and shorts :-?


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, after seeing potatoes all day long, do you still want to eat them?


----------



## carshon

Same question - after seeing potatoes for days do you still like anything potatoe?


----------



## SwissMiss

carshon said:


> Same question - after seeing potatoes for days do you still like anything potatoe?


Lol, if @phantomhorse13 is anything like me, then no :mrgreen:

My uncle had a bakery and confiserie and one year around Christmas time I helped out by packaging the home-made chocolate truffles and pralines... Needless to say, I hardly ate any chocolate that year :-o


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> @*phantomhorse13* , after seeing potatoes all day long, do you still want to eat them?





carshon said:


> Same question - after seeing potatoes for days do you still like anything potatoe?


Unfortunately, I like potatoes a lot.. all I tend to think about when seeing the potatoes is french fries. Who doesn't like french fries?!

I tend to be starving by the time we are done for the day. Mostly of course because it's very physical work.. but thinking about french fries all day doesn't help! :biggrin:


----------



## Change

The only thing I don't like about potatoes is Vodka. Long, ugly story, that one. {{shudder}}

Glad everyone survived the storm. Still waiting to hear about some friends and family in Sarasota and Melbourne. I'm assuming power is out. Tampa family survived with minimal water damage - just a little leakage probably due to lost shingles. 

Been working my tail off on the yard and at work. I've been so totaled at the end of the day that all I want is some food and my recliner. At least the weather is back to normal and I'll be able to tackle more of the yard chores that need doing.


----------



## SwissMiss

Just wanted to say hello :wave:



Change said:


> The only thing I don't like about potatoes is Vodka. Long, ugly story, that one. {{shudder}}


Vodka is the only thing that didn't give me a headache (and all the trimmings) the next day after liberal consumption:twisted: One day outside of St. Petersburg we stopped at a tiny railway station and got some food. They didn't speak any of the languages we did and Russian was not in our repertoire, so we managed with pointing/gesturing and such to acquire some meat on a stick and ordered for good measure some vodka as well... Some more Russian and we nod vigorously... We walked out with our meat and a huge water glass full of vodka:grin: Boy we had fun on the train:twisted:



Change said:


> Been working my tail off on the yard and at work. I've been so totaled at the end of the day that all I want is some food and my recliner. At least the weather is back to normal and I'll be able to tackle more of the yard chores that need doing.


"Only" at work for me, but it is bad enough that I cancelled my ride yesterday to get some more stuff done:-(

While I dislike the long time it takes me to get to my pony (30-40 min), I really like the peace and quiet there... Raya looks really good and the thrush we have been battling for forever (with daily hoof picking and treatment) is on retreat, even with infrequent treatment... What a difference a new place makes!


----------



## Celeste

Change said:


> The only thing I don't like about potatoes is Vodka. Long, ugly story, that one. {{shudder}}.


Perhaps you should share..........


----------



## Change

Celeste said:


> Perhaps you should share..........


Short version: 1983 - Stationed on Okinawa. Military exercise and 12 hour shifts. Country band playing at the Club. Line too long for dinner first, so we go directly to the show and a few (several?) too many Greyhounds (vodka and grapefruit juice) on an empty stomach. Make friends with the curb on the way home, again with the porcelain throne at home. Discover linoleum is wonderfully cool and comfortable and mostly unmoving when bed wants to do 'Bedknobs and Broomsticks' tricks.

Next day - another 12 hour shift in utter and complete misery! Everything smelled like old rotted potatoes. Heck, I _felt _like an old rotted potato!! And I've never enjoyed a vodka drink since. LOL!


Tequila, on the other hand, has never treated me badly the next day. I just wish I could forget a few of the things that occurred while under the influence.... and No, Celeste. Those I will NOT share (at least not on the forum!). ;-)


----------



## SwissMiss

@*Change* , a classical case of Conditioned Taste Aversion:cheers:

DH has one for similar reasons - however, he won't touch popcorn anymore he apparently ate that day :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I will never touch brandy again.................


----------



## Blue

No gin here


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : glad to hear Raya is doing so well, but bummed you are too busy to be able to get out and see her as much as you'd like.

@Change : sounds like a good reason not to like vodka. i will remember the tequila thing if we ever get to meet in person :wink:


How funny that everyone seems to have a type of alcohol they have a history with! I am allergic to alcohol, so I stay away from it all.

The unofficial photog at the last ride got her pics posted. There are lots more in my journal, as well as an update on Sultan & George.




























Phin channeling his inner QH!









My daylight hours are still filled with potatoes, though tomorrow I may be getting a break..


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


>


While I really like the elyte pic series in your journal, I love this one of Phin channeling his inner stocky QH :mrgreen: Funny how certain angles can make your horse look completely different!

After working the weekend I worked from home yesterday and managed to get some pony-time. Actually wanted to ride, but my ridding buddy wasn't feeling well, so Miss Raya and I went for a walk. All since the last bootcamp she was a little bit harder to load (didn't hop right in anymore), but after the last ride when I actually used the slant divider on her, she right out refuses to go back in there... Finally got her in, drove to the trail head and went for a looooong walk in the woods... Wanted to go home and guess what? She didn't want to load! So we longed on the gravel parking lot (much to her dismay), did lots of leading-nicely work and after all that she decided being in the trailer couldn't be that bad - at least she could _stand _ there :mrgreen: 
But this just drove the point home that I really have to work with her more! I realized she is trying little tricks again (that she did when I got her) and I thought were gone for good - so maybe being back in her "old" environment let them resurface...

And after the pic of a stocky Phin above, here's a pic of Miss Raya from yesterday. Light and shadows do an awesome job trimming her down :mrgreen: I am sure she sucked in her belly to convince me to reconsider her feeding regimen :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh and @phantomhorse13, I forgot to ask: The beautiful, overlaid breast collar and nose band Phin is wearing: are they from Taylored Tack? And how well does the overlay withstand sweat and trail gunk and the following cleaning? 
I am considering one of their really pretty brow bands, but Raya sweats a ton right there, so cleaning if after each use is a given...


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Funny how certain angles can make your horse look completely different!
> 
> here's a pic of Miss Raya from yesterday. Light and shadows do an awesome job trimming her down :mrgreen: I am sure she sucked in her belly to convince me to reconsider her feeding regimen


Poor starving girl, she is withering away to nothing!! I will have to remember that light and shadows thing next time someone needs to take my pic. 




SwissMiss said:


> The beautiful, overlaid breast collar and nose band Phin is wearing: are they from Taylored Tack? And how well does the overlay withstand sweat and trail gunk and the following cleaning?


All of Phin's tack but the current browband is by Taylored Tack. Nicole (of NLS Tack) did the browband.. but I wonder if Mandy (who is Taylored Tack) will be doing something like it soon, as she actually texted me yesterday asking about it after seeing the pics! The set originally came with a v-band with a ring in the middle and the overlay to start with. And it looked amazing when you put it on (excuse the bad pic quality, I didn't have any I could zoom in well with):











But once he started moving, it would shift and wind up looking like this:











Still looks super cute, but it was shifting (allowing the headstall to move around, pulling the noseband out of shape) and it was rubbing the sides of his head on that bony ridge over his eye! [Sultan and George have the same browband but their headstalls are not snap-ons, so they don't seem to shift around in the same way.] When I saw the solid-piece V-browband that Nicole had on her horses, I was really intrigued. Not only does it not allow the headstall to shift, its taken care of the rubbing issue over his eyes. It stands out ever so slightly from his forehead, meaning less places to get sweaty and itchy!

The overlay does really well holding up.. and if by 'cleaning,' you mean squirting the set with the hose.. then yes, our tack gets cleaned after every ride. :mrgreen:


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> The overlay does really well holding up.. and if by 'cleaning,' you mean squirting the set with the hose.. then yes, our tack gets cleaned after every ride. :mrgreen:



Thank you so much! The pictures really help and more pics of handsome Phin are always welcome :mrgreen:
My bridle is a leather Dr. Cooks, so I shouldn't have too much trouble with shifting. And we don't travel/move too fast either :wink: I really like the v-shaped brow bands as well, but the overlay and the beads on the ring just struck my Christmas-list-nerve, lol


Since most of my tack is leather, I only wipe it with a wet rag instead of using the hose...


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> I really like the v-shaped brow bands as well, but the overlay and the beads on the ring just struck my Christmas-list-nerve, lol


George and Sultan's browbands had beads on them to start with. So did Flo's. They looked SO pretty.. but I wound up cutting them off. Once the horse is moving faster than a walk, they start flopping around.. and I figured if just seeing them flopping against their face bothered me, imagine how annoying it was for the horse!

I am sure the horse can and would learn to ignore it - George and Sultan both rode several seasons in that tack before DH and I got together and I pointed out what the beads were doing and nobody died from it. But I could see a sensitive horse potentially objecting to it. Not sure how fussy Ms Raya is in that way.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Channeling his inner QH :rofl::rofl: he looks so much like a halter horse there, oh my. 

But EVERY picture of him is great! That Phin is the most photogenic horse! In the one where you are standing next to him, he looks to have massively long legs! He makes you look tiny in that picture. 
@SwissMiss Raya sure does look thin in that picture! Poor starving horse! 

A shame you couldn't ride, but sounds like Raya got a good workout, and trailer loading practice is a bonus. 

On the alcohol topic...Grand Marnier :redface:

The first Bantam egg showed up yesterday!! It is the size of a regular egg yoke! Small and mostly round. Too Cute! 

I ordered a new kennel for the Bantams, hopefully can get it put up this weekend. They are getting a new house too, then the babies can go out in the little pen the Bantams are in now. Eventually they will go in with the big hens, but waiting until they are full size. They look cute now, splotchy brown and white. I think eventually they will be mostly brown, but I like the colors now and hope they stay. Will try to get some video up soon. 

Was sick this past weekend, respiratory something. But feeling a bit better now. 

Rain in the forecast for the weekend, so doubt we will be able to trail ride, dangit.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, hope you're feeling better soon! Miss Lana is still on the injured list. Every time she improves and I try to integrate her back to the flock, the mean girls peck and bully her, so back out she comes. Our new building is coming next week. A little work to do on it, but I will have more space to work on "flock issues" so that's good.

Hope your feeling up to par. My friend had a horrible respiratory thing. I'm sure it was pneumonia but you can't tell her anything. She's improving how, but it's been a month! Take care of yourself.

*Phantom*, pics of you and your horses are always incredible! Love seeing 'em. I love potatoes but not sure how I'd feel about them after dealing with them day in and day out.

*Swiss*, sorry you didn't get to ride, but a trailer loading lesson is always on target. Every now and then mine will test me. Then is back off on the work and make it fun again. p.s. feed that poor horse please!

I know there's much more, but I've been so busy I fall behind so only went back a couple pages. The weather here in sunny Arizona is finally survivable. Still pretty warm in the afternoons, but we made it through another summer! Got a couple nice rides in, but lots of yard work to catch up on.

My son moved out, so now there's no help for poor little me! O well. That's the price you pay for peace and quiet. He's doing well and liking his new neighbors. One of which is a girl.... his age.... that likes to bbq.... and has a dog! O happy day!

So this is what I did yesterday! We were looking for awhile but somehow got tangled up with a salesman that I just couldn't tolerate. Thankfully he either moved on or got fired. One of his associates called me a few days later and we started off on the right foot. Really nice young many that LISTENED to me. Since we had certain features that we HAD to have and certain features that we DIDN'T WANT it was a long search. But this is what he finally came up with. All our features and in our budget! 









It does in fact fit under the carport but the antenna scrapes and I don't want to ruin it so we're online shopping for an after market short antenna. 

It's tall for my gooseneck, but I had that up for sale anyway. I told husband he could just adjust the neck for me, but he doesn't want to . He said just go get the bumper pull trailer I want and when I sell my gooseneck just put the money back in the bank. He know me so well!:-o I'm a little sad to see my old truck go. It taught all my kids to drive and pull a trailer. We had a lot of history and memories. ((sigh)).


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue Poor Lana! You will need to get her a friend or two. To the flock she is a new bird and thus gets attacked. Must always integrate more than one at a time...or so I'm told. I'll let you know if it works when I put the four Isa Browns in with the others. 

*The Truck!!* Oh my, you bought my truck!! That IS the truck I've been drooling over for a couple of years now...we would have matching trucks if it weren't for annoying salesmen :evil:

_Now I'll just drool over your truck_ :mrgreen:

Are you positive it fits under the carport?? Looks mighty close from this angle. 

Congratulations. You will have a blast trailer shopping; or do you already have one in mind?


----------



## Blue

It actually does fit! When I came home from the car lot I realized how close it was so stopped until husband got home. He got up on a ladder and said I had a "whole 2 inches!" Good to know! But I don't want to ruin the antenna. 

I love it, but it's got a lot of buttons I need to learn.

It will be spring before I can get Lana any new buddies. My friend might give me a couple of older hens, but we need to get our new building set and fencing and roosting and nesting set up first. In the meantime dear Lana is a house pet.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue do you want me to send Mr. Butter to Miss Lana?


----------



## Blue

Would you please? I think she would cheer up!


----------



## AnitaAnne

My girls would be happy to have him gone, he is a bit of a pest waking everyone up at the crack of dawn!


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> My girls would be happy to have him gone, he is a bit of a pest waking everyone up at the crack of dawn!


:lol: I think I would be waking him up! Poor little Butter


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, congrats on the new truck! Looks all nice and shiny! And I hear you on longing for some chickens - just spent too much time at tractor supply looking at the baby chicks and mentally choosing one... Bad move, lol
@AnitaAnne, hopefully you feel fit soon again. Please take care of yourself! And maybe the rain will hold off this weekend, so you can enjoy the trails...
Grand Marnier? I make a mean Grand Marnier parfait... You just inspired me! Now I need some fresh eggs, lol. Maybe I _really_ need some chickens myself...
@phantomhorse13, didn't really think about the beads moving and possibly irritating a horse....Hmm.... Miss Raya sometimes wears one of those leather fringe brow bands (can you tell, I like brow bands, lol. Don't show me a nice horse-hair mosquero, otherwise she has to wear that one as well) and does well with it...
And you know, an overlaid brow band would scream for matching reins, right???
I am sooo easily tempted, lol.


----------



## Change

@Blue - pretty truck! And it seems that shopping for vehicles is in the weather... here's what I just brought home last night:








And riding Tango last week - isn't the cotton field pretty?








Waiting for the farrier.....


----------



## Blue

Very nice!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*AnitaAnne* : hope you are feeling much better and the weather cooperates so you can ride

@*Blue* & @*Change* : fantastic trucks!!!

@*SwissMiss* : you would certainly need matching reins. and possibly a matching breastcollar.. 


I got a break from potatoes today, so actually got some saddle time and then did some stuff around here. I hopefully will have a chance to edit the pics and get them up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change nice truck and Tango looks sooo good!
@PhantomHorse 13, right??? I have split reins, but some looped ones would be practical once in a while - especially since the split ones drop down to her cannon bones when she's gaiting... Hmmm, nice teal ones, matching the nose band of the halter, lol... Can you bury money and it sprouts like potatoes?????

Glad you got a break from the spuds today!


----------



## SwissMiss

Raya had her "interview" today and passed with flying colors  Didn't really expect otherwise, but she actually behaved better than I expected.
Had a tour of the grounds and met the herd of heifers - that all thought Raya had some food and came running... Raya's face was priceless :rofl: But besides some snorting, dancing and keeping an eye on those heifers, she just kept on walking 

Then we tossed her in a pasture with one of her (gentle) alpha geldings - and they just sniffed, squealed a bit and started grazing. Adding a low-rank female pulled the little herd together...

For catching? The owner just called her horses and they all filed into the barn in their respective stalls, and Raya went there without hesitation - passing various farm equipment and a tractor and just stood there, relaxed, while the barn owner petted and scratched her...

Not too shabby - now I have to decide where I want to keep her:think:
And yes, both places scrub water troughs :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : glad Raya's interview went well, though I had no doubt she would win them over. tell us more about this potential place - how exciting to have options to ponder.

I have managed to get a couple rounds of saddle time lately, which is a nice break from the potatoes. Momma nature has decided it's summer again, so its nice to be able to take advantage of the great riding weather!

The first ride we went out the Yellow Gate trail:





































The second, we went around the Big Square:





































I also had the chance to work with Phin and the trailer this weekend. That story is in my journal.

Tomorrow it's back to potatoes, and in record-setting heat! :dance-smiley05:


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, I simply love the pics of your trails!Looks like something I would enjoy as well 

Yeah, now I have to decide where I rather keep my pony... Haven't talked "cost" yet, but would be surprised if either one would be expensive...
Where Raya is now, is her old herd, where she is the low man and gets fed as a herd once daily, so I assume she doesn't get all the food... Since she is far from skinny, it's not too bad. It is veeery private and peaceful, but bare bones: pasture, a shelter and a hitching post... But the owner and I ride together all the time on trails pretty close to the farm... The only problem: it is 30-40 min away from home/work over very small, wooded side roads- so I can't go out there daily to get my horse fix... And as soon winter comes around, it will be weekends only, due to the dark...
The "interview" place is less than 10 min away, around 40 acres with "trails" to ride on the property. There is a small barn with a fan and 6 stalls and the horses have free access to it 24/7. Each horse has its stall and is called in a stall 2x per day for a mouthful of food and a look-over... The horses are actually very relaxed and quiet... Manure management is actually a thing there (!) and the owner is quite obsessed with cleanliness - so I would fit right in, lol...

Visited Raya today and she actually came right up to me - I would love to say "walked", but she is pretty gimpy on her RH -shiitake! She was perfectly fine yesterday, so I assume something happened today. It rained pretty hard and the ground gets very slippery, so I think she slipped and hurt herself  No swelling or heat and she didn't react to my prodding... Hopefully she will be better tomorrow!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss what a nice position to be in; TWO good options for Miss Raya! Will be hard to choose. 
@Change Nice truck! Is it a 250? Do tell all. I will vicariously enjoy your new truck and Blue's new truck through pictures...

Tango is looking great! How tall is he now? 

We did manage to get a ride in this weekend and got lost twice!! Not sure how far we rode, at least 5 miles plus the side trips looking for the trail...I forgot my phone so no video. 

Met lots of folks out riding the trails, including a lady named Kathy that knows @phantomhorse13 friend Lani! Its a small world sometimes :smile:

We do have a new barn dog, he is a cutie! Being that he is a Blue Heeler (but sure looks red) he is a working breed. So I put him right to work...


----------



## Blue

What a cutie!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> What a cutie!


Yes he is, but he is driving me nuts when I am there. He wants to play, Play, PLAY and jump all over me! Smart little thing though, he already knows what "sit" means. Unfortunately, he keeps sitting right in front of me and it takes FOREVER to walk anywhere now :wink:


----------



## Blue

That's the world of heelers! In time he'll settle behind you and you can't take a step backward!


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I second @Blue: what a cutie!!!

And yes, quite a nice position to be able to choose where I want to keep my pony.
Whenever I drive out to the current place I think I can't stand the drive, but then - it is sooooo peaceful there, I start to think it is worth the drive, lol.


----------



## Celeste

My horse has been out of work for a month due to her fetlock injury. DH and I got the horses out today to see how she would do since she is totally pasture sound now. We went on our usual 2.9 mile trail, and she was perfect. No lameness. She was calm and relaxed. I kept her to a walk except for a couple of times that she got behind due to stopping to go poo. Her catch up trot was perfect. I hope to ride a bit more this weekend. 

I would have thought that she would have hated her confinement for rest. Actually I think she thought she was at the Hilton with room service. (Just so Abby was there to keep her company.)


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> @Change Nice truck! Is it a 250? Do tell all. I will vicariously enjoy your new truck and Blue's new truck through pictures...
> 
> Tango is looking great! How tall is he now?
> 
> We do have a new barn dog, he is a cutie! Being that he is a Blue Heeler (but sure looks red) he is a working breed. So I put him right to work...


It's a 2011 Ford 350 w/6.7L Cummins Turbo diesel. Long bed. Sun roof. Heated/cooled seats, and all the bells and whistles you could ask for. I'm sorta madly in love with it!

I haven't sticked Tango, but I'm guessing 15.1h now. Maybe I'll do that this weekend.

I love that little cutie heeler. Reds are actually my favorite color on them.  The neighbor has one and he's a sweetie except when he's trying to herd my horses. I've already told the family that when we lose Mama (cancer) and Thing (epilepsy), our next dog - My Dog - will be a Border Collie. I love my pit bulls, but they aren't exactly trail riding buddy dogs.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : how goes the deciding about where Raya will stay?

@AnitaAnne : what a small world, to find someone down there that knows Lani! my great aunt used to tell me to always be on my best behavior because you never knew who was looking - she was right! that ACD is super cute - hope the owner is channeling all that energy in a positive way.

@Celeste : so glad your mare is back in action! hope you got more saddle time this weekend.

@Change : I have always said my next dog would be a border collie, especially now that I have the lifestyle (wouldn't have worked so well before when i worked 12 hours shifts and lived in suburbia).. red is my color pick too!


The weather finally broke on Thursday (back to normal fall temps!!) and I had the day off from potatoes.. so it was saddle time! The whole story is in my journal. 


















Yesterday, we started filling storage with the potatoes. What should have been a half day of work turned into a 10 hour affair with 5 pretty big equipment breakdowns and enough stones to make a mountain while picking..









Today was the annual fair at the church next door. A friend of a friend was asked to bring her camel and she asked if she could park in our driveway. We agreed, and as a result, got a personal meet and greet!

This is Humphrey Bogart:


















After the fun at the fair, we spend the afternoon staining the deck:









Tomorrow, its back to the potatoes..


----------



## Celeste

I rode Friday, Saturday, and today. Short (3 miles each) slow rides. There were no issues at all. She it totally sound. I am still too paranoid to ask much of her.

Today was perfect! 72 degrees. And a perfect sky!


----------



## carshon

Rode Friday and Sunday - figured out it was my saddle causing back issues so now I am riding in a 16" Fabtron. The seat is a tad too small but over all the saddle it pretty nice and will do until my new Circle Y is shipped. Tillie has gotten over her sillies and is riding great! Not sure if she likes the Fabtron too much as she has been super forward on the trails. Hubby daughter and I laughed and laughed on Friday when we rode - it seems when Tillie gets too excited she is jumping straight up into the air. Daughter tried to video it but it does not show what they were laughing at - it is mostly when I ask for a transition from a flat walk to a running walk and it feels like she is skipping she is so excited to go faster. On Sundays ride we cantered a few times and I actually had to stand in my stirrups and really pull hard transition back down. We rode up behind some nice folks on the trail and when they heard us coming they started trotting - Tillie took this as a personal challenge and said "Game On" and tried to catch up - we practiced some lovely half halts and full stops on the trail - but even at a flat walk we caught up and passed the small group - all older ladies on their older horses - the cutest group of little lady riders ever! They waved us passed and told us to ride hard as they like the sound of the horses gaiting on the trail. We met them later at the parking area and one lady was 74 riding her 31 yr old Appaloosa! I want to be her one day - just so cute and sweet - she has a younger horse at home (22) but wanted to ride the old one for a mellow ride. I sure hope my Tillie is still riding at 31.

We are finally supposed to get some rain this week. It has been 6 weeks since we have had any measurable rain. Good for trail riding not so good for our mowing business!


----------



## Change

Not much going on here! Rode Cally last weekend for about an hour. She is such a good horse - it's funny how I forget that when I'm trying to get more miles and sweat under Tango's saddle. I can take her along roads with traffic and she barely flicks an ear at them. Some kids hollered out, "Horsey!" as I was riding by, so I stopped and let them pet her. Their grandmother came out, so I dismounted and asked if she wanted pictures of her kids on the horse. Two were game to sit on Cally for pictures - they'd never even touched a horse before - and Cally acted like a saint. Of course, when I climbed back on, she let me know she was done standing around - "Let's go, Mom!" so we bid our farewells and continued on down the road. She jogged and trotted for about the last two miles of the ride and the only sweat on her when we got home was under the blanket and cinch! She's a wonder!

I'm loving the truck. It's averaging 17 mpg! That's better than my F150!! And OMG - turn that seat warmer on in the morning when my back is a little achy - heaven! Haven't had the opportunity to try hauling the trailer yet. And our first real road trip will probably be to Tallahassee for Thanksgiving....

And... the tractor is back in the shop again. Blew another hydraulic line on the backhoe. These lines were all replaced back in November and I don't think we've used the backhoe for a total of an hour since then. I'm a bit ticked.

But... we did get several of the concreted in/sawed off front porch 4x4s and one of the storm anchors out of the ground before the line blew. We left the back porch to the (now gone) trailer in place. This weekend I may start putting up siding on it - it'll become my tack room - and leveling the area for the hayroom (we'll be using the front porch decking for flooring). So much work to do...









Next step is getting an electrician out to install a breaker box so I can get the power back on.


----------



## Change

None of the work planned for yesterday got touched. 

Sadly, yesterday we had to say good-bye to Thing, our silly, goofy, lovable, epileptic pit bull. He was ataxic in all four limbs and his belly was bloated with ascites, indicating both liver failure and a possible brain lesion. Blood work showed liver function was bad, but it would require a spinal tap and/or CT scan (requiring a trip to Nashville or Chattanooga) to determine the brain lesion - but since he was also lacking affect and his pupils were unresponsive to light, we were pretty sure. And while the cirrhosis might be treatable, the prognosis for the brain lesion (after $3-5K discovering it) was iffy. We made the hard call.

R.I.P., *Thing*. You were dearly loved and will be missed forever. 
12/15/2011 - 10/6/2017


----------



## Celeste

@Change It sounds like you made a good call. I am sorry about your loss.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, very sorry to hear about Thing *hug*


----------



## SwissMiss

Survived another grueling bout of work (4 am to midnight, some days I crashed earlier and fell asleep on my keyboard), and serious caffeine side-effects (jitters anyone? I thought I was immune, but 10+ double espressos daily for 2 weeks is apparently not that healthy :beatup.

So decided to go far a ride before the rain will start. Raya is still at same place and we rode right off the property and onto a trail that is part of the Natchez Trace system... To say it was overgrown is putting it mildly :eek_color: The horses really had to pick their way very carefully over downed logs, around holes and just power through chest-high (rider!) bushes :cowboy: And we (the riders) just had to dodge the low hanging branches and spiders 
This pretty example (pic taken a few weeks ago) is about the size of my palm  and is one of the smaller ones to find on the trail...








Rode happily along, until we suddenly saw an empty can of wasp spray on the trail. Not a good sign pretty much in the middle of the woods :think: Dismounted and crept carefully closer and yes, there was a faint humming sound, but we couldn't really figure out from where it was coming in the ground ... Needless to say we decided it would be a good spot to turn around 
I was already feeding the local fauna to its heart content :evil: I forgot the mosquito spray for myself and got basically eaten alive. Even through my clothes :eek_color:
Raya was more than happy that I attracted all the suckers and they left her alone, lol. She happily trucked along, offering to gait at every possibility, but easy to convince to walk if I wanted her to . Good girl! Once she got hung up when we went over some tress and almost went down - she just scrambled back up from her knees and went on... Can you tell I love that horse?


----------



## Blue

*Change*, I just don't know what to say. It hurts, but you made the right call IMO. hug

*Swiss*, Yikes!


----------



## Celeste

@SwissMiss Those were probably either ground dwelling bees or yellow jackets. One is bad and the other is worse. Either type will chase you and sting you over and over. I'm glad you didn't walk over the nest.


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> @SwissMiss Those were probably either ground dwelling bees or yellow jackets. One is bad and the other is worse. Either type will chase you and sting you over and over. I'm glad you didn't walk over the nest.


Yep, none of them are something I want to meet on the trail! And the trails here are notorious to have ground bees/wasps in some areas. For as while you had an awesome choice: walk over a rotted, leaning wooden bridge or take the detour over a ground wasp nest :eek_color:

Raya has experience in getting chased by them when another horse on the trail stepped on a nest :eek_color: The reason my pony was for sale later - poor horse bucked and bolted (can't blame her), her older rider fell off and didn't want to ride again after...


----------



## Change

Thank you all for the hugs and kind, supportive words about Thing. I know I did the right thing for him, but it still hurt. Oddly, I miss him the most when it's time to give him his medication. 

Spent today doing routine things, mostly outside around the horses. Soothing meditation time even if it's shoveling manure. There's just something so calming about them, even when they're ignoring you as the search for the last few blade of summer grass. It's starting to cool down a bit so time to start planning for winter fescue seeding.


----------



## SwissMiss

I don't know if you still remember, but when we visited Switzerland this summer, I also visited my friend with her gorgeous Andalusian - and I forgot to take pictures!

Luckily, she had some professional ones taken recently - here's the link: CH - Thunstetten 2017 | Christiane Slawik EN
He's the sooty buckskin


----------



## phantomhorse13

@carshon : glad you have been getting some saddle time, but sorry to hear about the saddle issues. when do you expect the new one to arrive? Tillie sounds like a riot - gotta love a mare.

@Change : I am so very sorry to hear you had to say goodbye to Thing. You made the only choice you could have. The final act of love is taking their pain and making it our own. :-(

@SwissMiss : love that you got some saddle time but a shame it was cut short by bees. thank goodness that can was in the trail to warn you!! the pics of that Andy are stunning.


My week was mostly filled with potatoes. It's crazy to be dealing with potatoes in what feels like the heat of summer.. but the potatoes apparently liked the crazy weather, as we have been getting some simply giant ones:











Another interesting thing this week has been the appearance of the woolly bear caterpillars. I am sure everyone has heard the old wives tale saying you can tell what kind of winter its going to be by how much black is on them.. well what on earth does this mean then?!











Friday, I got Phin out because it was too hot for potatoes (can't put them in storage or they rot in these temps and the french fry factory didn't need a load). The weather did not deter Phin's enthusiasm. The whole story is in my journal.



















Tomorrow, Nate brings us rain, so I get another break from potatoes. After how crazy busy this weekend was, a day to recover will be much appreciated!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, wow, that is a giant potato! Feeds a bunch!
Phin wasn't fazed by the hot and humid weather??? Maybe he wants to tell you he wants to move South, lol.

Yes, we were really lucky someone left the can of wasp spray on the trail. Being Swiss I _hate _littering, but I think this was done on purpose to warn others... Needless to say, we left it there, so we know where to look out next time...
And yes, I agree, the Andy is gorgeous (at only 4!), but the photographer is awesome as well!


----------



## Change

@PhantomHorse - OMG!! You could carve that potato as a Halloween head instead of using a pumkin!! It does kind of look like a skull already ... and about as big!! And thank you for what you said about making Thing's pain my own. He's now running with my pack of memory dogs.
@SwissMiss - yikes on the ground bees/wasps. I hope you haven't been hit too hard by Nate. It didn't look good across the southern half of 'Bama or Mississippi. 

Not much to report here. Spent yesterday doing chores in the yard before the rains came. Burned off a bunch of deadwood and mucked manure. Today - raining outside, laundry and housecleaning inside. The horses pretty much hid in the barn all day, even though we didn't get much of the winds they forecasted. Just a fairly steady night and day of light to moderate rain. Tango did venture out at least once to roll in the mud, though. :-|


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, we got pretty much spared by Nate. A little bit of rain Sunday morning - just enough to cancel our planned ride... But yes, southern MS and AL got hit hard. 
Anyone heard from @AnitaAnne?

Shocked the nurse at work today (TB test and flu shot were due):When I rolled up my sleeve for the flu shot, she commented on my mosquito bites on my arm, and I was "you haven't seen my legs":wink: No idea why she was so freaked out - by now you can actually see some skin between the bites! Was a whole different story Saturday night:shock:


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh boy, now the time has come that I should decide if I keep Raya at the current place, or move her to the other option...
Both have their pros and cons... 
I realized today, that whenever I come back from the current place, I am happy and relaxed. Raya looks good as well and has settled in... The downside: it's far out, no shelter beyond tress and the horses don't get separated for feeding.

The other place is less than 10 mins away, horses have access to the barn all the time and get "called in"/fed in their stalls twice a day.
Downside: grass aplenty (=possibility of a fat pony) and an owner that has very strong opinions how things are to be done - they overlap mostly with mine, but still...

Why is it so difficult to break out of a routine????


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, is it possible to "test out" the other place for a month?


----------



## SwissMiss

I am sure if I would move and it doesn't work out I could go back where she is now. So I could "test" out the other place... 
Good advice, thank you!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dangit lost my whole post. Too tired to retype the whole thing. Will catch up with y'all soon. I'm working mega hours. 
@chance So sorry to hear about the loss of Thing. Such a hard, hard day for you. They just don't ever stay as long as we need them to. *hugs*


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - thank you. Thing was a sweet boy, but we knew the day would come. 

It's a beautiful day out today and Son is feeling pretty good, so we'll be out working to finish cleaning up the trailer area and (hopefully) start working on the new hay/tack room. 

Thursday, granddaughter was cleaning out the old workshop/junk storage building and as she was tossing stuff into the bed of the F150, she managed to shatter the back window. Repair man can't come until Monday (had to order the glass), so the cab of the truck is now tarped. Ev feels awful about it, even though it could have happened to anyone. Between the tractor repairs and now this, my wallet is feeling abused. :-|


----------



## Change

Oh - almost forgot.... @knightrider, especially. My sister called the other day and asked if I wanted a white Peruvian Paso that she was offered. I really don't have the space for another horse, so said no, but got to wondering... what's the difference between a Peruvian Paso and a Paso Fino? 

And - are any of my CA/AZ friends looking for a white Peruvian Paso?


----------



## Celeste

Change said:


> Oh - almost forgot.... @knightrider, especially. My sister called the other day and asked if I wanted a white Peruvian Paso that she was offered. I really don't have the space for another horse, so said no, but got to wondering... what's the difference between a Peruvian Paso and a Paso Fino?
> 
> And - are any of my CA/AZ friends looking for a white Peruvian Paso?


I don't know the difference. Is the horse out in California?


----------



## knightrider

Hey, @Change! You are making me younger! Being in the "over 40's".

This website says it better than I can. Comparison between Peruvian Paso and Paso Fino 

I have Paso Finos, mostly because I like their "brio" which means spirited but gentle. Paso Finos are firey and exciting, but they traditionally don't act up (someone should tell that to Isabeau and Acicate). It's supposed to be rare for them to buck or rear. They are not the best for timid riders because they act like they are going to tear up the turf, but it's just for show, so it's a lot of fun.

Peruvian Pasos are gentler and calmer. They are also much more rare, and consequently more expensive. They are known for that paddling movement which supposedly makes them more prone to suspensory ligament disorder. Peruvian owners insist this is not so. I wouldn't know, never having owned a Peruvian.

Both Paso Finos and Peruvians can have incredibly smooth gaits or not so smooth gaits, depending on their training, conformation, and breeding. They both say their breed is the smoothest in the world.

And, in case you REALLY want to know more,

Paso Fino vs. Peruvian Paso: What?s the Difference? | HORSE NATION


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> Oh - almost forgot.... @knightrider, especially. My sister called the other day and asked if I wanted a white Peruvian Paso that she was offered. I really don't have the space for another horse, so said no, but got to wondering... what's the difference between a Peruvian Paso and a Paso Fino?
> 
> And - are any of my CA/AZ friends looking for a white Peruvian Paso?


I know the difference :smile: Two completely different breeds - the similarity is in the name and that both stem from Spanish ancestors. 
Very simply said, the Fino is bred to make small, very quick steps, whereas the aim in the Peruvian is to get the longest stride possible... In addition, Peruvians often have a swimming front-leg action, called _termino_. Some people call it paddling, but the movement comes from the shoulder and seems to help with the timing of the long stride...
In both breeds _brio_ is coveted, which is basically a spirited temperament paired with a willingness to work and show off...

Pictures of the grey?????


----------



## SwissMiss

@knightrider, you were typing faster than I do!
We should meet (with our horses) one day  Riding a Fino is still on my bucket list and you could borrow my girl :smile:


----------



## SwissMiss

Had a lovely ride today - even though it was very humid and getting into the 90. We just left early during the day and kept to the woods, where we even had a light, refreshing breeze. The horses were calm and relaxed as well, and only at the end Raya got a bit agitated - all my fault. I was slapping some bugs away and slapped her with the split reins  Boy, that little mare has some get up and go! :mrgreen: 

And I am pretty proud of myself - I said "no" to a horse!!!!! There is that one mare at the place I keep Raya that is exactly what I always wanted in a Peruvian (looks-wise). Small, stocky, a beautiful chestnut with lots of chrome... Stands like a rock for grooming, mounting and is overall very well behaved. Just very wound-up for riding (show-horse) and still spooks of branches on the trails...
But yeah, I got her offered today, and said "no, thanks!" Still completely baffled by myself, :icon_rolleyes: I may regret that sometime...


----------



## phantomhorse13

My week has been full of potatoes, though I am happy to say one farm (out of 3 with potatoes on it) is done. Of course that means all the equipment had to be moved..











Yesterday, after potatoes in the morning, DH and I finished the roof of the shed:











Today, I got out with my SIL on Amish. Amish just had his shoes pulled and was trying out new boots, so we just moseyed up and around the Sugarloaf then home. 

We were surprised to see a bulldozer had apparently been there and widened the trail. Not real sure why, especially as that landowner doesn't let people hunt on his property. 










And even more perplexing, the newly widened path just.. stopped being widened for no apparent reason (that is not the property line).










After the ride, I got Phin clipped in prep for his last competition this weekend. I had hoped not to have to, but with the forecast for next weekend near 80, I didn't feel it was fair to him not to.










Tomorrow, it's back to potatoes..


----------



## Change

Sis sent me a short video and corrected herself. It's a small (13.2h) Paso Fino. Cute little thing with lots of _brio_! She's hoping she can train it to harness and use it for the indoor wedding and quinceneara market. I think if it had been a 15h Peruvian I would have changed my mind! LOL! 

The truck window was repaired on Monday, but oh what fun it is to live in the country. While sitting idle over the weekend, a colony of bees decided one of the gaps at the tie-down point in the bed would be a great place for a hive. They're honey-bees, so I don't want to spray them - but how do you evict bees from the innards of a truck? Should I just drive around and hope they blow away? And, well, then there's the hive itself. How do I get the combs and honey out?


----------



## Blue

*Change*, that little Paso sound adorable!

For the bees, I suggest you call a professional bee keeper or removal company. Bees can crawl all over the tiniest crevices of your truck and you'll never get rid of them because they'll be on the inside! A professional can relocate them.


----------



## SwissMiss

@*phantomhorse13* - that shed is looking better and better :mrgreen: And who widens a trail and suddenly stops??? Very weird
@*Change* , you sure a 13.2 h Paso is not for you??? And now you have honeybees as well??? You know, most people don't put them on the truck :wink: Kidding aside: a local bee keeper is your best bet to get them moved safely.

Went for a ride today - the weather was simply perfect - and got cut short due to an ouchy horse of my riding buddy. She was fine at home, but the dry trails took their toll and we turned around after 10 mins.
You should have seen Raya's face when I dismounted :rofl: "already done?????" Poor girl :mrgreen: But I think she wasn't too mad either - especially since I tried to console her with an apple :rofl:

And didn't I brag not too long ago that I am proud of myself for turning a horse down??? Well, today I made a verbal agreement about the foal cooking in one of the mares. If it is a buckskin filly, it will be mine :eek_color: But I like the mare, the stallion and the foal from last year, so in a way I am hoping for a filly (a colt will go to the stallion owner):-o


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, it must have been the day for turn arounds. I rode with a friend this morning and about 15 min out realized I'd forgotten to lock my truck. We had to turn around. On the way back her mare began to limp from an old ouchy. Ah well. A short one is better than nothing right?

I love a buckskin!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, yes even a short ride is better than nothing! We contemplated for a moment to drive back to the farm and saddle up another of his horses and ride from there, but Raya was also a bit hesitant on one foot (@#$%$%^^ thrush!).

I also forgot to lock the tack room of my trailer - which is a big no no. Trailers get regularly broken in here at the trail heads. For that reason I didn't mind coming back earlier as well...

Yes, who doesn't love a buckskin! I always wanted one. Yes I know, color should be the last of the list, but... The mare is a chestnut and the sire a buckskin.. Will be interesting to see what the baby will be. The last pairing of the two resulted in a palomino...


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I love baby horses and really miss having one or two around. However... with a Chestnut and a Buckskin, your chances of a buckskin foal are slim. Buckskin is a black-based Aa (bay) with cream and chestnut is a red. Reds tends to be dominate which is why the previous foal was a palomino (red with cream). You are looking at a 50% chance of a chestnut, 25% chance of a palomino, 20% for a bay, and 5% for a buckskin or black. Of course, that is only a rough guess based on black vs red and the sire's Aa and cream gene. If the breeder wants buckskin babies, he needs to be breeding to black based mares - bays or blacks. He also needs to avoid mares with cream (palominos, buckskins) as the chance of lethal white are high.

I called a beekeeper. He says the only way to remove the hive safely would be to remove the bed-liner. (sigh) I guess I'll try driving around to see if I can disperse the bees, then park the truck down by the trailers overnight. If the bees get lost, I might be able to scrape most of the small hive out with a stick or something, then pressure wash the rest. I may have to kill the queen, though, unless I can dig her out alive and relocate her in hopes the colony finds her. 

It's hunting season, so I'm pretty much restricted to riding only during the middle of the day. Dawn and dusk are too dangerous - especially on Cally - my deer colored (buckskin) horse. Even in daylight, I'm wearing my bright green (neon lime, anyone?) sweatshirt over a bright orange tank top, just in case. If it gets too warm for the sweatshirt, I drape it over the horse's butt! LOL!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, yes I am aware that the chances of a buckskin foal are slim at best. One of the reasons why I jumped at the opportunity, lol. And isn't the lethal white only observed in overo paints? A palomino and buckskin have the chance for a cremello (hello sunscreen!), or do I have my genetics completely wrong?


----------



## RegalCharm

https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/coatcolor.php

in this article there are some tables that describe what different genes are required for different coat colors.


Coat color calculator, read below the calculator to make sure you are selecting the right coat color.

http://www.animalgenetics.us/Equine/CCalculator1.asp


----------



## SwissMiss

Thanks @RegalCharm. Since none of the parents are color tested, it is simply a wait and see approach... Suits me perfectly fine, lol


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - you're right. Two creams will throw a cremello, not a LW. I posted too early and hadn't had sufficient coffee yet. LOL! I really should have known better, since my old buckskin mare was bred to a Palomino stud when I bought her (in 1981) and she gave me a darling little blue-eyed, pink-skinned white baby in the Spring of 1982. Nix Diamond Shortage (aka Brat) wasn't registerable as a QH back then, so I had to register her as an American White Horse. She also gave me a chocolate buckskin colt (Nix Copper Shortage aka Tag) by a mahogany bay sire and a golden buckskin tobiano filly (Mojave Amber Sand aka Sandy) by a bay paint sire.


The bad news is that my colony of truck-ridin' bees aren't bees at all; they're hornets. :eek_color::dance-smiley05:mg:

The good news is that they're hornets which meant I had absolutely no qualms about soaking the next with hornet killin' spray. :wink:

And fun news! The only other horse person nearby came to visit and let us know his spotted draft (Percheron) mare had foaled 10 days ago - which was a huge surprise, since no one - including J - knew the mare was pregnant. He just went out to feed the other morning and HI THERE!!! So Son and I hopped on the 4-wheeler and went to visit. The filly is adorable! She's a blue-eyed bay paint, and boy is she already tall and leggy! Her dam is 16.2h and her sire 16; he's a registered QH Palomino barrel racing horse. J was laughing that he's going to have a "racing Percheron!" I miss having baby horses! 

Granddaughter is working at a haunted house for the next few weekends (until Halloween). She's a witch (at the haunted house - not at home!) Last night was Opening Night and she was SOOO excited.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, HORNETS?????? Yep, I would have your reaction as well :wink:

Finally found the mare's papers online and am honestly not too enthused about her pedigree  There is a really questionable stallion on top and bottom (grand-sire or further back).... So now I am not sure if I want to hope for a buckskin filly.... On the other hand, that would ensure that the filly is never bred, which would be the right thing to do.

That draft filly must be adorable! I loooooove babies


----------



## Change

Questionable stallion? Are we talking Impressive?


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> Questionable stallion? Are we talking Impressive?


Something similar in the Peruvian breed. A highly valued, champion stallion, that broke down in all 4 legs - even when not _officially_ diagnosed with DSLD, in retrospect a very obvious case :sad: And his offspring (also further down the line) seem to get it more often compared to other lines... Doesn't mean the mare (or her offspring) have to have it, but... Another strong reason not to breed them - but not lots of breeders agree, unfortunately


----------



## SwissMiss

No riding for me this weekend - wanted to ride yesterday, but riding buddy had serious back pain and backed out (no pun intended)... In retrospect, that was probably a good idea, as I planned to move (and also did) Raya to the new place at noon yesterday... And boy, that mare got some exercise! Last time I was there to visit, we already turned her out with the other 2 Peruvians and all was fine and dandy. Introduce the 2 mustangs in the mix and things got a bit more lively :runninghorse2: The gelding was a stallion for a long time and behaves accordingly - Raya showed him in no uncertain terms that she is NOT approving of his advances :wink: It was really funny. After she kicked him, he started grazing beside her and inching closer with every step - until she told him to back off. Then he tried the aggressive approach and she wasn't so enthused about that either... And then the other horses got all riled up - as I said, plenty of exercise for everyone :wink:

This morning, things had quieted down considerably. They go into their respective stalls 2x per day for a quick look over and some feed and Raya is already following the herd in and out... She has some cuts and scrapes, but looks much better than I expected. After all, she has to find her place in that herd first....

And I _really_ enjoy the short trip to see her


----------



## SwissMiss

Man, I feel like I'm spamming up this thread 


Raya has settled in a bit at her new place and is slowly learning the routine. It is quite a sight to see the horses calmly walking in single file from the pasture to their respective stalls at feeding time and back out afterwards  But herd boundness may become a problem, as even yesterday she was very nervous and agitated when I took her out by herself and out of sight of the herd - a clear sign we need to do that more often :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow. Been mia for a while and return to Loads of potatoes; trails that suddenly end; free horses-one a surprise birth (without pictures?); valuable bees that turn out to be horrible hornets; turnaround trail rides; and the big move for Miss Raya. 

Rumor has it that no-one can get overtime and my extra day today was cancelled, so maybe there is truth to the rumors...meanwhile this paycheck should be a nice one. Of course the money will be going straight to the Ford dealer for strut/ball bearing repairs 

Just keep reminding myself that I don't have a truck payment *sigh*

I have not been riding much, combination of working overtime and scheduling issues with riding buddy. Maybe this weekend. The weather is so nice, LOVE fall except the risk of hunters. Need to pick up the schedule from the forest rangers because some weekends they allow hunting on the horse trails :frown_color: Time to locate my Neon orange jacket! 

Found some battery powered motion sensor lights for my tack room and hay room. Works great and I don't have to hunt for flashlights all the time! Now if I could just figure out a way to rig up a solar powered water heater for the water trough :think:

In other news; my old horse Dreamer is not doing so well. He often doesn't eat his hay and he is dropping weight. It is not his teeth, he seems to have no trouble chewing, but sometimes he eats some hay, sometimes he doesn't eat any. He wanders away from the group and doesn't always act like himself. He still most days calls out to me, but sometimes I have to go look for him. 

His hooves are still growing, he doesn't have any signs of arthritis; no creaking or popping. But he continues to drop weight. I don't know if his digestive track may be shutting down, or if he is becoming senile, or a combination of factors. In a person we would call it failure to thrive. 

In a perfect world he could be fed three or four times a day and maybe do ok for a few more years, but that would only prolong the inevitable. He is 28 and I do believe it would be kinder to let him go. It breaks my heart, but I think it is time to make that call to the vet. If he dropped in the pasture, I wouldn't have a way to bury him because it is all rock.


----------



## Blue

Anita, I just couldn't click like on your post. My heart feels for you. I know my Bart is considerably older, but they each decline on their own timetable. It's been my experience though, that their eyes will let you know. Perhaps keep him a few more weeks?

OR try with I'm doing. As they age, even though they can chew they don't chew efficiently and thus don't absorb the nutrition like they used to. I began feeding Bart the alfalfa/timothy cubes a few years ago and WOW what a difference. It's basically already chewed for them so they get full nutrition from it. That, plus senior feed.

Just a thought. You have to do what's right for you and Dreamer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Anita, I just couldn't click like on your post. My heart feels for you. I know my Bart is considerably older, but they each decline on their own timetable. It's been my experience though, that their eyes will let you know. Perhaps keep him a few more weeks?
> 
> OR try with I'm doing. As they age, even though they can chew they don't chew efficiently and thus don't absorb the nutrition like they used to. I began feeding Bart the alfalfa/timothy cubes a few years ago and WOW what a difference. It's basically already chewed for them so they get full nutrition from it. That, plus senior feed.
> 
> Just a thought. You have to do what's right for you and Dreamer.


Very true. I have him on senior feed, and he was doing fine when there was grass. Now there is not much grass to be found, and the hay comes out mostly undigested. (I have studied his poo and compared it to the others) It is nearly impossible with my schedule to feed even twice a day. I can on my days off, but not on workdays. 

I'm not sure what else to try. As I said, it is just not a perfect world. I do know he has had a good life since I owned him and he has done really well for many years. He may be the best horse I have ever owned in many ways, and he reminds me very much of my heart horse in temperament and his big heart. He is not lame, he can chew his food, heck he even can still bite apples and carrots! 

But he is still failing to thrive and appears listless. I had him checked last year for Lyme's and crushing's; both were negative. 

That is what makes this decision even harder.


----------



## Blue

Even when the decision is obvious and conclusive, it's not easy. Strong energy to you to handle this situation.


----------



## Celeste

I just lost a 35 year old pony a few weeks ago. Not long before that I lost a 30 year old horse. I have the oldies left. 28, 29, and 30. All I can say is that I feel your pain. It is so hard to let go. Sometimes it is the kindest thing to do.

When these are gone, it will just be me and "The Princess". I need to find another horse.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Since none of the parents are color tested, it is simply a wait and see approach... Suits me perfectly fine, lol


You can fill in some basic info, based on the fact the stallion has produced a palomino foal so must be Ee. Not knowing the agouti status of either is the biggest question mark:










I agree if she may carry genes for DSLD, not breeding her would be the best bet until someone develops a test for carriers.

I hope you can snap some pictures of Raya in her herd - sounds like they are quite the characters!


@Change : hornets = instant death. I hope you have lots of spray. I can't believe you didn't take any pictures of that foal!!


@AnitaAnne : so sorry to hear that Dreamer is not doing well.. a terrible decision is coming, but we all know you will do what is best for Dreamer.


This past weekend was my last competition of the season with Phin. I also got to ride Fluffy for the first time since winter! The whole story is in my journal.



































































Tomorrow may well be my LAST DAY OF POTATOES!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I just lost a 35 year old pony a few weeks ago. Not long before that I lost a 30 year old horse. I have the oldies left. 28, 29, and 30. All I can say is that I feel your pain. It is so hard to let go. Sometimes it is the kindest thing to do.
> 
> When these are gone, it will just be me and "The Princess". I need to find another horse.


Yes, that is a lot of oldies. Hard to put a new horse in with the old ones, but the Princess will need a buddy or two at some point. Really never know when that time will come either.


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW @phantomhorse13 that is another fabulous picture of Phin!! Totally reminds me of the one you had of Dream splashing through the water...might be the same angle or something. He is a beauty though!!! 

Fluffy is getting much lighter (in color that is). What fun rides! 

Must admit the rocky path with a seriously steep drop had me a bit nervous. I ducked under the fallen tree each time too :mrgreen: Such fun to ride with you!!!


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Yes, that is a lot of oldies. Hard to put a new horse in with the old ones, but the Princess will need a buddy or two at some point. Really never know when that time will come either.


I can easily separate the old and the new. I hear all this stuff about fantastic, broke, wonderful horses being sold to Mexico for slaughter. Why is it that when I start looking for a horse, suddenly they are all either lame, insane, or so expensive that you could buy a car for the money.

I just want a 15.1 - 15.3 sound, sane trail horse. Husband safe. Friend safe. Not ancient. Maybe 7 - 10. Prefer pretty, but would consider ugly. No such animal seems to be for sale unless you go a horse trader or horse flipper that really knows nothing about the animals they have.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I can easily separate the old and the new. I hear all this stuff about fantastic, broke, wonderful horses being sold to Mexico for slaughter. Why is it that when I start looking for a horse, suddenly they are all either lame, insane, or so expensive that you could buy a car for the money.
> 
> I just want a 15.1 - 15.3 sound, sane trail horse. Husband safe. Friend safe. Not ancient. Maybe 7 - 10. Prefer pretty, but would consider ugly. No such animal seems to be for sale unless you go a horse trader or horse flipper that really knows nothing about the animals they have.


That is exactly what I find all the time too! Cost the moon, lame, barely broke, too old or too young, not sane at all...

Why is it so hard to find a decent trail horse??? 

My dream horse: gelding, 14.2-15.2H, 3-10 yrs old, trail broke, sane, not too thin and not too fat (no metabolic issues). Would prefer a buckskin, but color not important. Needs to have a good ground-covering walk & trot and a true, three-beat canter that is not so downhill one needs to brace to keep from hitting their nose!

An actual wither would be nice too! 

So, except for age...I just described Dreamer :-(


----------



## Celeste

I'm not asking for a free horse. I am willing to pay a fair price.

I suspect all those horses on their way to Mexico have never been trained.


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, I wanted to sit on Dreamer one more time, and to see if he is as pitiful as he looks. I did and he is. 

Have been waiting for the weather to cool down so he wouldn't get so out of breath like happened last spring. Was a beautiful fall day today; lows in the 40's and high of 66F. waited until the temp dropped to about 55 and saddled up Dreamer. He was his same old happy self, picking up his feet for treats and following me around. I tried to line him up behind the wash rack to mount him, but he kept trying to face me and even tried to climb up there with me!! There is almost a 30" drop off there, and he put both front feet up to get up there with me!! Holy Moly! 

After I got on, we took a couple of pictures, then I started walking him around. He was walking slow, not his usually marching walk. He walked where I asked him to and I even rode him over the little bridge. I was on him all of about ten minutes, all at the walk. 

Once I got off, he head-butted me for treats :apple:

He ate most of his hay tonight, and was standing in the back corner of his stall (its the warmest place and out of the wind-my stalls are open at the top) when I went back to let them all out. 

I know its time, but dang this is hard :-(

With my Baby it was easier, the bones in his fetlocks were crumbling and the tendons kept popping loose. He was in pain and often lame, with no hope. 

Anyway, sorry to blow up this thread with such depressing words. Just hard to talk about this kind of thing with people that don't understand horses. It has been weighing on me for a while, and I haven't wanted to talk about it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I'm not asking for a free horse. I am willing to pay a fair price.
> 
> I suspect all those horses on their way to Mexico have never been trained.


I know, did the same thing a few years ago. Had a figure of 5K I could spend on a horse. Couldn't find anything decent. Spent over $500 just going to look at horses! Came up empty handed. 

I keep thinking maybe out west there are more horses available??


----------



## Eme1217

AnitaAnne said:


> Gelding, 14.2-15.2h, 3-10 yrs old, trail broke, sane, not too thin and not too fat (no metabolic issues).


 I have been putting feelers out for this exactly as well, and coming up short. I'm not looking for anything fancy, just something to enjoy the trails and sunshine with, but it does seem like it might be easier to take that gamble with the feedlot horses than anything else I've seen for sale online.  

Also, I'm really sorry about Dreamer @AnitaAnne. I wish words could heal pain, or prevent the loss of a loved one.


----------



## Blue

Anita, you're not spamming this thread. Keep talking and venting all you need. We're the ones that understand. 

Did you get some good pictures of him? If you did, I'd love to see them. 

I know my days are numbered with Bart. He stands around sleeping most of the time, but when anything at all happens, he perks up and is the first one to start bossing everyone around. But, he's still eating and drinking and pooping and bossing, and I'm here to cater to his every whim so we wait. I'm really hoping I'll be able to distance myself to recognize the signs when I need to.

You will have a much harsher winter there than we will. Summers are hard on a horse here, but the winters in the east take their toll as well.

So, vent and rant as you need to. It's never an easy decision.


----------



## Blue

Regarding looking for horses. I was looking for a "dirt" colored 14.3, 10 year old gelding. What I fell in love with is a 15.3, black as night gelding. He was skinny and ugly and I didn't want him. I only saddled and rode him to be polite. 5 minutes in the saddle and I was forking over the asking price. Never regretted it.

Today, he's filled out enough I needed to order a new cinch. He's sleek and shiny and meets me at the gate. He's still slower than what I'm used to, but he's careful in his footing and trust him.

You just never know what you'll find. Sometimes our guardian angels send us what we need not what we want.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Eme1217 said:


> I have been putting feelers out for this exactly as well, and coming up short. I'm not looking for anything fancy, just something to enjoy the trails and sunshine with, but it does seem like it might be easier to take that gamble with the feedlot horses than anything else I've seen for sale online.
> 
> Also, I'm really sorry about Dreamer @AnitaAnne. I wish words could heal pain, or prevent the loss of a loved one.


Thank you. 

Maybe a feed lot or auction is the answer. Most of the horses I bought were not too great when I bought them, but a little TLC and training and almost all were really nice horses.


----------



## Blue

Please don't send him to auction


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Please don't send him to auction


???

You don't mean Dreamer, right? He will be going to the vet where they have a big pasture to bury the horses in. 
@Eme1217 was thinking of looking for a horse to buy at a feed lot


----------



## Blue

Ahhhh! Now I see I misunderstood. Sorry


----------



## carshon

@anitannne I understand the struggle of "knowing" when the time is right. Here in the mid-west horses are being dumped at auctions left and right. Really nice horses as well. I was really tempted to bring a Kentucky Mnt horse mare home from a kill pen site in MN - but I have 4 horses now and had just turned down a free gelding earlier this month. I have bought and would buy again from a kill pen and have purchased some great auction horses. I have also not ever spent more than $1000 on a horse. That being said - I trail ride, I don't go and look at horses that have more bells and whistles than I need. I can teach the side pass, back up and stand still for mounting so I am more willing to look at a horse that goes forward with no buck or rear.

Too bad you did not like Arab's - in my area a really nice mare broke to ride just sold for $275 - people here just do not like Arabian horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> @anitannne I understand the struggle of "knowing" when the time is right. Here in the mid-west horses are being dumped at auctions left and right. Really nice horses as well. I was really tempted to bring a Kentucky Mnt horse mare home from a kill pen site in MN - but I have 4 horses now and had just turned down a free gelding earlier this month. I have bought and would buy again from a kill pen and have purchased some great auction horses. I have also not ever spent more than $1000 on a horse. That being said - I trail ride, I don't go and look at horses that have more bells and whistles than I need. I can teach the side pass, back up and stand still for mounting so I am more willing to look at a horse that goes forward with no buck or rear.
> 
> Too bad you did not like Arab's - in my area a really nice mare broke to ride just sold for $275 - people here just do not like Arabian horses.


I like Arabs...but I do prefer geldings most of the time...


----------



## AnitaAnne

No buck or rear, yeah that is important too! 

Dreamer used to rear when I bought him, but the fools had him in a double twisted wire shanked bit :evil: I changed him to a double jointed loose ring snaffle and he was a fabulous ride immediately. Or can just ride him in a halter 

I have always felt that he must have been an endurance horse at some point. He would ride anywhere and through anything. He will drink any kind of water anywhere, I just lead him to it and tell him to drink! He had a great marching walk, ground-covering trot and nice, clean, three-beat rocking chair canter. 

Only time I saw him panic was when my youngest DD tried to run barrels with him, but since the former owners mainly ran barrels that is understandable! 

Wonder if I could clone that horse?


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> He would ride anywhere and through anything. He will drink any kind of water anywhere, I just lead him to it and tell him to drink! He had a great marching walk, ground-covering trot and nice, clean, three-beat rocking chair canter.
> 
> Wonder if I could clone that horse?


http://www.viagen.com/equine/

http://www.replicafarm.com/


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> http://www.viagen.com/equine/
> 
> Replica Farm


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

85K and half upfront? Doubt that even includes a mare to carry the little prince...


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - I am so sorry to hear that Dreamer is beginning to fade. There just aren't any words that can be said to make it any easier. {{HUGS}}

and YIKES! I'm soooo sorry I didn't take pictures of the little blue eyed beauty, but I didn't have my phone on me. And, truth be told, I was so enchanted by the little gal, her gently protective Mom and the Very Curious Wanna Be Auntie horse antics that even had I had my phone, I'd have forgotten. I'll have to see if Joe's around for another visit. I'd love to see them again!

Hornets were soaked until spray was dripping out of the truck bed and into the parking lot! Now, I just have to clean the mess of a nest out. Another job for the weekend. Plumber came and capped of the septic line. Electrician came and surveyed my mess and I'm waiting on an estimate from him. Tomorrow I'm picking up 30-50 bales (depending on whether Son brings truck - or truck and trailer). No idea where I'll put it all - still have a couch occupying part of my hay area. Hmm. Granddaughter has a friend coming over to watch movies tomorrow after school, maybe the 3 of us can wrestle two couches around!

@AnitaAnne and @Celeste - I know of a double registered SSH/TWH gelding, about 15.3h if memory serves correctly. A friend bought him about 2 years ago and then decided he wasn't interested in riding. I've ridden him once, and was pretty impressed with him. They've had family members ride him a time or two around their 40 acre property with no issues. My friend has asked me - several times - to bring him home to put miles and conditioning back on him so they can sell him, but I've said I don't have the room or time, especially since I was busy training Tango... but... if either of you might be interested, I'd be willing to go get him and tune him up a bit. Let me know. And, if either of you are curious enough to want more detail, I think I might have his original sale ad on my phone still.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change wow sounds like a really nice horse! If I was currently in the market for a horse I would be definitely interested! 

Right now though, I am focused more on Dreamer's state of health. Do not really have room in my barn either because I have a friend keeping her horse there until she gets her pasture fixed. 

Speaking of Dreamer, my boarder/friend feels I need to try to discover why Dreamer is loosing weight. Has pretty much been coming up with all sorts of things I should do. This is a bit stressful for me...

So I purchased some alfalfa/timothy pellets for him from TSC and wormed him. I'm doubling his feed and watching to see if there is any improvement. 

Kept him up last night because of rain/thunderstorms. He ate all his hay. Silly horse did not pee in the stall, so I walked him out after his breakfast to the "pee spot" and he did the deed. Led him back to his stall and he began to munch the fresh hay I put there for him. 

Will see how it goes. 

This is a little clip I took of the old man this week:

(please ignore the dirty bits and green stains :icon_rolleyes


----------



## Celeste

If he rode as good as you said and he is house trained, I would say go ahead and clone him.

He really looks pretty good for an old boy.


----------



## Celeste

Change said:


> @
> 
> 
> [MENTION=19013]AnitaAnne and @Celeste - I know of a double registered SSH/TWH gelding, about 15.3h if memory serves correctly. A friend bought him about 2 years ago and then decided he wasn't interested in riding. I've ridden him once, and was pretty impressed with him. They've had family members ride him a time or two around their 40 acre property with no issues. My friend has asked me - several times - to bring him home to put miles and conditioning back on him so they can sell him, but I've said I don't have the room or time, especially since I was busy training Tango... but... if either of you might be interested, I'd be willing to go get him and tune him up a bit. Let me know. And, if either of you are curious enough to want more detail, I think I might have his original sale ad on my phone still.


I am interested enough to find out the details. Things such as age, price, condition, and whether he kills people.


----------



## Celeste

I was supposed to have a friend coming over for a nice long trail ride. The weather report called for 100% of rain so we cancelled. It didn't rain. I waited until this afternoon and it didn't rain. So I saddled up to do some arena work. 10 minutes into my ride, it started sprinkling. Dang it. I kept riding and it kept raining. So I unsaddled and put her up. Then it stopped raining. Dang it.

I was able to work a little bit on the canter. She goes right into it when asked; she just puts a bit to much energy into it. Out in the open, she goes too fast. In the arena, with me asking her to slow down, she does go slower. The issue is that she still puts the energy into it so that rather than a rocking chair gait, I get something more like Pegasus. She is not bucking. Just over doing what I asked. At least she is trying.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> If he rode as good as you said and he is house trained, I would say go ahead and clone him.
> 
> He really looks pretty good for an old boy.


He isn't exactly house trained...he likes to bury most of his poo under the shavings. Except for one special pile he puts _right in the middle of the stall!_ That special one is the one he lays in...:icon_rolleyes:

Thanks for the kind words  He is a good boy


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> He isn't exactly house trained...he likes to bury most of his poo under the shavings. Except for one special pile he puts _right in the middle of the stall!_ That special one is the one he lays in...:icon_rolleyes:
> 
> Thanks for the kind words  He is a good boy


Didn't you say he is in his upper 20's? He looks better than a couple of my ancient horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I was supposed to have a friend coming over for a nice long trail ride. The weather report called for 100% of rain so we cancelled. It didn't rain. I waited until this afternoon and it didn't rain. So I saddled up to do some arena work. 10 minutes into my ride, it started sprinkling. Dang it. I kept riding and it kept raining. So I unsaddled and put her up. Then it stopped raining. Dang it.
> 
> I was able to work a little bit on the canter. She goes right into it when asked; she just puts a bit to much energy into it. Out in the open, she goes too fast. In the arena, with me asking her to slow down, she does go slower. The issue is that she still puts the energy into it so that rather than a rocking chair gait, I get something more like Pegasus. She is not bucking. Just over doing what I asked. At least she is trying.


You own Pegasus?!!! How exciting! Really you must take some video of your Princess Pegasus; would love to see her in action :wink:

Cancelled my riding plans for this weekend too due to rain, but was hoping it wouldn't rain and could un-cancel the ride. Rain came, lots of rain. Stopped at about 8 am so went out to the barn to feed and clean stalls. Of course as soon as I drive up, it starts to rain again! 

Cleaned out stalls in the rain and then headed out to get a cup of coffee at Dunkin Doughnuts. Had a coupon for a free travel mug with refills 99 cents! Was totally looking forward to the coffee and arrived at the local D.D. to discover that they were not participating in the offer. The worker was a bit rude telling me this, so I left with nothing :sad: 

Came home and had a cup of my own coffee; was the best tasting coffee I have had in a long time


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Didn't you say he is in his upper 20's? He looks better than a couple of my ancient horses.


Twenty seven going on twenty eight if my numbers are correct...my boarder/friend wants me to take him to the vet at Coosa Valley and have them try to age him. No-one seems to believe he is that old; but do you see how swayed his back is? 

This is my twenty-two year old QH mare, she has papers so I know how old she is!

Last year at 21 yrs old:


----------



## Celeste

He is beautiful!

Abby is more swaybacked. She will be 31 soon. It is really a shame to see her looking bad. She is fat; the bones are just low. 15 hands at the withers. 13 hands at the back. We still use her occasionally. I use not only a swayback pad, but I also roll another pad up to fill in the bridge. We only walk her. (Except occasionally she will break gait and go faster.) She is totally angelic. She is the only "guest" horse I have. 

That is why I am looking for another one.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, sorry to hear that Dreamer is not doing as good as he could. There is nothing I can say but offer you some virtual hugs. But I have to agree with the others: he looks good for his age! And what? You don't have 85k lying around for cloning? :razz:
@Change, yay for truck-hornets being a thing of the past 
@Celeste, rain is sometimes really annoying - especially if it is in the forecast and then doesn't come!
@phantomhorse13, Phin is such a photogenic horse! And yay for a successful end of the season!

I am really enjoying the new place for Raya - and she does apparently as well! I am trying to streamline my feeding regimen - especially the various supplements (besides vitamins) can probably go. Now she is in a place where the whole herd gets checked/dewormed in regular intervals, fly- and mosquito prevention is actually a thing and pastures get rotated...

This is where I found her yesterday (yes, those little specs are the horses) - show me a horse that wouldn't like living there (with 24/7 access to the barn to get out of the weather...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> He is beautiful!
> 
> Abby is more swaybacked. She will be 31 soon. It is really a shame to see her looking bad. She is fat; the bones are just low. 15 hands at the withers. 13 hands at the back. We still use her occasionally. I use not only a swayback pad, but I also roll another pad up to fill in the bridge. We only walk her. (Except occasionally she will break gait and go faster.) She is totally angelic. She is the only "guest" horse I have.
> 
> That is why I am looking for another one.


I really hope you can find a nice guest horse! That one @Change mentioned sounds lovely. She needs to post some pictures...

Dreamer was my "guest" horse too. I haven't measured his back yet; could kick myself for not doing that before! Today might be a good day to measure withers and backs of everyone, then could have a good idea of changes. 

I use the Barefoot brand pad with a thick Lami-cell pad on top, then my Barefoot saddle for Dreamer. 

Sassy is too skittish for most guests, and her fetlock joints creak. She spends a lot of time anymore just hanging out in her stall anymore so not sure how long she will be around. At that point would have to have a buddy for Chivas, or board him again :frown_color:

Chivas could maybe be a guest horse for some guests, but then what would I ride???


----------



## AnitaAnne

Measured everyone tonight! Not sure how accurate it was because it is really COLD out there and my light was fading. 

Dreamer measures 15H at the withers and the rump, and 13.3H at his back

Sassy is 14.1H at withers, 13.2H on her back, and 14.2H on the rump.

Chivas is 14.3H at the withers, 15H at the rump, and 14.1+H on the back. He is also quite stocky...

Dreamer appears to be doing better lately; I doubled his feed, added hay pellets, and first wormed him. His poo looks better, I am not seeing any undigested hay lately. Maybe there is hope...I plan to just keep observing him for now.


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Measured everyone tonight! Not sure how accurate it was because it is really COLD out there and my light was fading.
> 
> Dreamer measures 15H at the withers and the rump, and 13.3H at his back
> 
> Sassy is 14.1H at withers, 13.2H on her back, and 14.2H on the rump.
> 
> Chivas is 14.3H at the withers, 15H at the rump, and 14.1+H on the back. He is also quite stocky...
> 
> Dreamer appears to be doing better lately; I doubled his feed, added hay pellets, and first wormed him. His poo looks better, I am not seeing any undigested hay lately. Maybe there is hope...I plan to just keep observing him for now.


Dreamer will probably hang on for a while. Maybe a year or two or more. You just have to decide when he no longer has the quality of life that you want.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Change : hope the hornet cleanup was completed with minimal hassle.

@SwissMiss : that field looks like paradise!! Hopefully Raya didn't convert back to her can't-catch-me games now that she lives in all that splendor?

@AnitaAnne: so glad to hear that Dreamer seems to be doing better. fingers and toes crossed that the increase in feed does the trick.

@Celeste: sorry that the rain canceled your plans. riding in the rain is never my favorite thing..


But this weekend, I did it anyway. I rode with Nicole at at 2-day CTR and the second day was a slosher. I am waiting for the professional pics before I do my journal entry, but here is a preview:



















Thank goodness the raging winds we have today didn't arrive until we were home!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, I really like the first picture you posted and was thinking "I would love to ride there too!" The second one? Not so much! I don't like getting wet, lol. I am a spoiled Southerner now :grin:


Until now Raya was pretty easy to catch *knock on wood*, and I think herd dynamics are working in my favor. All the other horses are extremely friendly and come to you when you go in the pasture, asking for some love (no hand-fed treats for anyone but Raya :wink. In addition, the "boss" gelding likes his herd to be together and probably would round her up for me, lol...


I am still in awe about all that pasture! This one is only a small part of the whole area available for grazing - the owner told me she never had to buy/feed hay, as there is plenty of grass all year long! A very strange concept for me. But looking at her horses, it must be working


----------



## Celeste

I cancelled my trail ride for tomorrow because I had found a horse that I was excited about possibly buying. The woman that owned him would not let me come today. It had to be tomorrow. Turns out she was dealing with someone else as well. She sold him out from under me. Probably used me to get the price up. Back to square one.


----------



## Celeste

Did I mention I might cry?


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Celeste : what a bunch of shiitake!! that seller deserves a swift kick in the @ss. :-x  All I can say is the horse was obviously not meant for you, but that sure doesn't excuse the seller's behavior.


Today, I got Phin out using the Pandora. Nicole came over and brought Drakkar. The whole story is in my journal.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh, *Celeste*, that's too bad. But I am a firm believer that what does not happen was not meant to be, and something better is waiting around the corner!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, read your Pandora update in your journal. For sure that saddle would not work for me, then. Our favorite/most used gait is walk :smile: 
@Celeste, that sucks! At least the seller could have told you that someone else was going to look at it and had first dibs. Fingers crossed that something else will come up soon!
The book of faces is full with ads for broke-broke-broke horses (at 2 years old???), so I can understand your frustration.

I am _really _all gung-ho about getting a new saddle (just haven't found the money tree in my backyard, yet, lol). And decided to take a smarter, but maybe more expensive approach, of taking advantage of demo saddles shipped to me to try... Most saddle makers I am looking at at the moment are offering such service - it won't be cheap, but probably still better than buying and selling a bunch of saddles... Maybe I should start playing the lottery....


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> @Celeste : what a bunch of shiitake!! that seller deserves a swift kick in the @ss. :-x  All I can say is the horse was obviously not meant for you, but that sure doesn't excuse the seller's behavior.


The drummer in my band offered to go with me to help apply the kick. 

The more I think about it, I think the whole thing was a scam. She put a few really outstanding horses on her website to get people to come to her farm so she could show lesser quality horses. The old bait and switch game. 

Either way, it was not meant to be. 

I moved my two retired oldies into the pasture with the girls that we ride. We are down to four horses. My Princess (Becka) and three oldies. Abby and the others are 30. We did this so that the round bale would actually get completed before it goes bad.

We have lost 2 horses out of that pasture this year. My beautiful Shadow that died suddenly at age 30, and my little pony Pete that was well over 30. I wonder if losing these two pasture mates have had an effect on Becka. All she wants to do is to keep the other horses away from Abby. She has been pastured with them every winter of her life.

Despite her temporary insanity, DH and I went for a short ride. We have been pretty limited due to a logging crew coming down the 1/4 mile of public road I have to go down to access our trails and deer season being in its peak. The loggers were gone for Saturday, so we went in at 2:00. Deer hunters don't hunt at 2:00. They think that deer only move at 6:00 a.m. and again at 5:00 p.m.

The ride actually went well and the leaves were pretty.


----------



## Celeste

Did I mention it was hot?


----------



## SwissMiss

Looks like you had a nice ride @Celeste, despite hunting season and warm weather!

Was sweating too today, as our temps matched yours (no sun though am)... Is it really November????

When I unloaded my pony, she was standing quite funny in the slant: scooted back as much as possible and her front legs as much back as she could. Very strange! Was already getting worried about her health, then I saw the ants mg:! The shavings underneath the trailer tie were black with ants! No wonder she didn't want to stand there! Luckily no fire ants, but still pretty annoying!
Needless to say the trailer got a thorough cleaning and from now on I will not only check for wasp nests, but ants as well before loading up!


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - my heart goes out to you. It is so hard to say goodbye even when we know it's the right decision. It was so hard to read about Dreamer especially since my heart is still raw about Thing (my epileptic dog).

But, as requested: 

For @AnitaAnne and @Celeste - here are a couple pictures of M&M from 2 years ago:















16 years old (I think)… We'll have to check his papers.

He's registered TWHBEA, and yes, he's gaited and was very smooth when I rode him a little over a year ago. He hasn't been ridden/handled much in the past year so might need a little tuning. But he's a good horse and I think he really needs to be used. If you like what you see, I can try to get down to my friend's house and ride him out and let you know what I think. I also talked to her a bit about realism in pricing and how most of it is based on age, health, condition, behavior, etc. They know they won't get what they paid.


Sorry I haven't been on much this past week. Life gets crazy sometimes.

Granddaughter had a doctor's appointment on Monday (nothing serious), and then worked Monday and Tuesday night at a haunted house - and I somehow got roped into being the taxi for four of the "actors." Two round trips each night. And, of course, up at 5 for work and home around 6 afterwards. I've been pretty exhausted this week. And then....

I spent most of yesterday at the hospital with my son. He was having trouble breathing and thought his yearly weather change related pneumonia was back..... at ER Triage they did the usual EKG and 15 minutes later a Doctor (not a nurse or orderly) came out to take us back to ER proper. Evidently the EKG showed a fast and erratic heartbeat. They did x-rays and an ECG and I guess what they saw was concerning so they admitted him. They also said they didn't see any pneumonia, but decided to treat with antibiotics and breathing treatments, just in case. Son hates hospitals though. He spent the night getting IV meds and breathing treatments, but by 9 a.m. he'd had enough poking and prodding and checked himself out against doctors orders. 2nd time he's done this! ACK. So I picked him up and brought him home this morning. Whatever meds they gave him overnight have helped a lot and his dialysis doc had called in a script for antibiotics, so he's taking them and doing breathing treatments on his own. Fingers crossed.

No taking it easy, though. Today I did some construction in the barn - finally doing the permanent stalls. Built the divider and changed the stall orientation from E/W to N/S. Horses were confused at dinner time. It was sort of funny watching them decided where they were supposed to eat. Once the food was in the manger, though, they figured it out!


----------



## Blue

*Change*, so sorry. Thinking of you and your son hoping everything is going better for you today.

Things have been pretty busy here. The weather is finally beautiful! Every week I promise myself I'll get some yard/house/barn chores done, but then I find myself in the saddle checking out trails I've not noticed before. Ah well. I can clean house later. But I can't wait too long. Daughter is moving back home for a time. 

After a year and a half in Lake Havasu City she decided she hated living there. Liked her job and the people, but just couldn't adapt to Havasu. So she put out a few feelers in her old stomping grounds and got 2 job interviews in one day. Then another company heard that she was moving back and they wanted to interview her. So, she's accepted a good job offer and will be moving back sooner rather than later.

I'm actually flattered that I raised a daughter with such good work ethic and history that she can get snapped up like that. Good offers too. The one she accepted has the same benefits as the others but sweetened the pot with an excellent tuition reimbursement program. At 22 she's finally ready to get serious about continuing her education and furthering her career. 

But, her room has become a giant storage area. Everything from off season clothes, to reloading supplies have found their way to her personal space. It would be easier actually for us to move and just leave this house for the kids but I don't think they could afford it nor would they want the upkeep and maintenance involved! 

Today driving up north with husband to get our fifth wheel and bring it home for the winter. It's not snowing yet, concerned about letting it set empty too long.

Hope everyone has a peaceful day.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you to everyone for all the kind words. It helps so much but the heartache is still there. Spent all day Thursday with random weeping. My eyes hurt so badly that night. 

I was able to tell a non-horse person about him without breaking into tears on Friday...


----------



## Change

{{Hugs}} for @AnitaAnne.
@Blue - maybe you should just let your daughter move into the 5th wheel. That way you don't have to clean out her room! ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Twalker so good to hear from you, how are you doing? Are you still able to ride Lady? 
@Celeste sorry about the horse fiasco; some of these ads I see sure seem to just be scams. Not sure what the answer is, except only deal with people you know. Do you have a message board at work? Maybe a seeking horse ad would help. 

Loved the pictures. 
@phantomhorse13 hope the saddle works out for you. It is very unusual looking and doesn't look like it was made for sitting too much. 

The deer can be seen quite easily and they are so close to the trail! Do you suppose someone is putting out bait? Might be why the trail was widened too; easier to get a 4 wheeler up there to pick up the deer. 
@Change sorry to hear about your son. That must be really tough for all of you. Some people just can't deal with the hospital environment at all. I confess would probably have a hard time with it myself. 

The horse M&M is very cute! I can't think of purchasing a new horse right now. Too soon after Dreamer plus I have a friend's horse staying at my place for a while too. Need to just focus on getting Chivas thinned down and minding better. He has been quite challenging lately, needs more consistent work. 

Interesting that you changed the direction of the stall doors, how and why did that come about? 
@Blue Yea for your DD; she must be thrilled to be doing so well at only 22! That seems so young to me, lol. 

I have the same issue as you do, kids move out and storage moves in!! So much easier to put it in a bedroom instead of carrying stuff out to the shed...one of my rooms is now a tack room
@SwissMiss Poor Raya being attacked by ants in the trailer!! I would never have expected that but will be checking mine out for that too now. 

I can send you some saddles to try; what exactly are you looking for?? I may post some pictures of the ones I have on a separate thread now HF has given us more storage room.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The horse trails I usually ride at were closed this weekend for hunting :-( 

The only day my riding buddy have to ride is Saturdays, and there always seems to be something coming up that interferes. Either the weather or other plans or something. 

So finally we have a weekend off and the rain chances decrease so of course the trails get opened for hunting...

Decided to try out a place nearby that would be a relatively level drive. It is mostly pasture riding (not a favorite of Chivas) but thought it would be a good opportunity to test out my new-to-me bigger trailer since my truck has been fixed and the trailer plug now matches my truck's plug. 

The trailer was fine, nice smooth ride for the horse and we all appreciated the extra space! The horses had more headroom, my friend had her own access/escape door, and we didn't have to cram the tack into the truck! I now have a tack area in the trailer :happydance:

We arrive at the farm and see one rig there, but no people. The office has a mailbox to put the money in; it is $10/rider which seems a bit steep to me but ok for occasional rides since there is twelve miles of trails and no hunting. 

The unforeseen issues include no maps, unclear trail signs and cattle. Lots of cattle. I do not believe Chivas has ever seen cattle, at least not close up...

Cont


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - the intention was always to split the barn in half along the N/S length, but when it was first built, all I had was a 12' length of porta-stall and manger to separate and they, together were too long if I wanted to closed the 8' door to the north during storms/bad weather/cold. So I put the manager against the W wall and ran the porta-panel east from it for 2 20X10 divisions with a single way through from front to back and no way to close both off. By doing 2 10x15 runs, they have entrance by N or S in summer when the back is open for air, I can add breeze gates, too if needed, and they also have two ways in from the 7' front door, as well - which will also be rigged with gates I can close. The barn was put up almost a year ago - and with all the projects I've had going, this one just got side-lined. I decided it was high time I got off my butt and finished! I also want to start putting up plywood paneling so I can insulate between the metal and wood.


----------



## AnitaAnne

The owner comes out to open some gates for us after a phone call, and explains the trails to us but we are still a bit confused as to which trail goes where. They sound like they are all connected as opposed to separate rides. 

Since my friend wanted to sleep in, and we had to set up the bigger trailer, we didn't arrive until nearly noon

Since Chivas was terrified of the cattle, I put him on a lead and walked him over to see them close up and personal. Friend decided to do a bit of ground training on her mare too, just in case Chivas spooked or something. 

So here is Chivas meeting the cows...he seemed to be ok once he actually met them so long as they were standing still...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cont...

We walk back to the trailer and mount up. Head down the farm road/trail and ride a whopping 5 minutes before coming to the first gate the owner opened for us. There were of course, more cattle standing on either side and Chivas was :eek_color: so once again I get off and attempt to lead Chivas through the path of horse-eating cattle, complete with calves and mooing. 

We finally make it through and head through the first pasture while I hunt for a log of stump to mount up. Nothing. Not a branch just pasture with cow patties and ant mounds to navigate. 

Go through the next gate to find another pasture. Still nothing I can use to mount. I start dreaming of short, thin horses that love cows and my bum knee can get up on. 

There begin to be short little loops through the trees in this pasture, and good size creek bordering it. Was hoping we were not going to have to swim across it...

I finally found a downed tree in the last loop and was able to mount up. Chivas thankfully stood still :grin: 

Was feeling much better to be riding and rode through the last loop and then a bit more of the pasture. Turned into the last loop and was met with a slippery slope down to a small stream crossing with very large rocks on our side. Across the way, the slope out of the water was very steep. 

Friend's horse would not go into the water, which got Chivas bowed up. We both got off and finally after three attempts, Chivas walked in with front feet only. The mare never would take a step in :icon_frown:

So there we were, stuck. Went back to the stump to mount again, and we spent the next 30 minutes or so just riding around that pasture and through some of the little loops. Kept thinking of @phantomhorse13 winter riding round and round her loops...I think miles of that would drive me inside to a warm fire and hot toddy. 

Anyway, at some point Chivas got all bowed up again, and all the practice side passing, backing, leg yielding and pirouettes did not calm him down. What he needed was a good run up the side of a mountain to get his brain back, but we were in a flat field of cotton. 

After a second try at the creek crossing, and not knowing what lay ahead, we decided to call it a day. We turned around and headed back. Once Chivas caught site of the cattle again, he stopped dead. So I got off, shooed the cattle away from the gates, opened the gates and my friend led both horse through. She was not willing to chance ponying Chivas with the way he was acting. 

So again I was walking, this time towards the trailer. The owner met us on the way back and returned our money since we really didn't get to ride. Thought that was very good of him. 

We met a nice couple that board there as we were loading up. They offered to guide us around on our next visit, so hopefully we can make it farther than two pastures! 

Including pictures of my bigger trailer; put a tarp over the tack area to try to keep it clean. Need a bigger tarp however! Old trailer is now going up for sale.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnn*, What an adventurous day! My Lacey is used to cattle, but we still have to have refresher courses every time we run across some! When she remembers that they will move AWAY from her she gets bolder. 

Have to share a story though. Last year we were riding out in the hills and kept coming across some cows. Many had calves and there was the occasional bull. I don't like bulls or mama cows. Very unpredictable. This particular ride all was well and we were respectful of their space until we rounded a bend in the trail and there was a huge bull laying at the side of the trail under a mesquite! He had no intention of moving! 

Now, even some seasoned cow horses get worried about a bovine laying down. Neither Lacey or my friends mule were taking one more step. We were ready to just turn around and go back but we didn't want to turn butts to that bull. Here's the reason.


When horses lay down they rise again front end first, but when cows lay down they rise back end first! That's enough to scare the shiitake out of most horses. Sooooo.... we had to back our horses one step at a time back around the bend to make sure that ugly old bull didn't try to get up when our horses were turned and scare them into a bolt. Whew! Where's a cattle dog when you need one.

Glad you made it back safe and sound. Water crossings can be a confusing escapade for some horses!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue if I understand you right, horses can stay terrified of cattle even if they are used to them because they stand up backwards? Oh joy. Now I have something else to worry about...

So there are cows down the road from us. Can hear them and sort of see dark spots if one stares over that way long enough. So he has heard them before, but not up close and personal! 

When they started mooing tonight, Chivas stared over there on full alert!! He was sure they were coming to eat him. 

My friend wants me to go back this coming weekend, but I'm not sure I can. Very sore today and I couldn't ride long at all. Plus tried mounting from the right side. Felt sure if I could manage that I would be ok if I had to get off. Unfortunately, I can't raise my leg high on the right either. It's my back stopping me from raising my legs. :sad:

So I plan to practice at home trying to lift my legs like mounting. Maybe I can strengthen my back again. I sure hope so. Otherwise I'm going to have to carry a little footstool around or something.


----------



## Blue

https://www.sstack.com/Western_Trai...Z5tL3sSB0Gd6Wan4uyTsEsZIzm8CJp1hoC_LUQAvD_BwE
I have one of these and carry it all the time. Don't always use it, but it's there. Not ALL horses are terrified of cows. Only the sissy spoiled ones!:wink:


----------



## Celeste

Blue said:


> https://www.sstack.com/Western_Trai...Z5tL3sSB0Gd6Wan4uyTsEsZIzm8CJp1hoC_LUQAvD_BwE
> I have one of these and carry it all the time. Don't always use it, but it's there. Not ALL horses are terrified of cows. Only the *sissy spoiled ones!*:wink:


Quit talking about my horse............... :smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> https://www.sstack.com/Western_Trai...Z5tL3sSB0Gd6Wan4uyTsEsZIzm8CJp1hoC_LUQAvD_BwE
> I have one of these and carry it all the time. Don't always use it, but it's there. Not ALL horses are terrified of cows. Only the sissy spoiled ones!:wink:


Good idea, but not tall enough. It is only 10" tall...need one in a size 15". Could barely get on today using a 12" stool. Had to lift my foot to reach the stirrup. Fortunately Chivas was being patient and stood still. 

It is not fun getting old :icon_frown: 

Hmm. Sissy and spoiled? Guilty :-(


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Good idea, but not tall enough. It is only 10" tall...need one in a size 15". Could barely get on today using a 12" stool. Had to lift my foot to reach the stirrup. Fortunately Chivas was being patient and stood still.
> 
> It is not fun getting old :icon_frown:
> 
> Hmm. Sissy and spoiled? Guilty :-(


Lol. I get it. The 10" is plenty for me as my horses are only a little over 15hh. But if I decide to wear my chaps or even my ****** the difficulties REALLY begin! I love having the leg protection in this desert brush, but I really don't know how these cowboys do it!


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I know someone that has that stool and it is not tall enough for her as it came from the factory; however, she got someone to weld extensions on the legs.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I guess put Phin in the sissy and spoiled category, as he is NOT a fan of cows. We don't have any around for me to be able to work on making him less suspicious of them either. I keep saying I need to find a cattle sorting clinic to attend, but somehow I just can't bring myself to spend the money. Luckily, we don't have cattle on very many rides..


Last weekend, I went to a CTR with Nicole in the Pine Barrens of New Jersey. The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal. I rode Polo and Nicole rode Hombre. It was unseasonably warm the first day and rained the second. We rode the 2-day 50, so it was by far the longest I have ridden a gaited horse!





























































Today its raining, so I have been doing boring inside things. Hopefully the weather clears up for the rest of the week so I can get some saddle time!


----------



## Spanish Rider

phantomhorse13 said:


>



LOVE Thing 1 and Thing 2!!! My boys have the same t-shirts.


----------



## Spanish Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> ...need one in a size 15"
> It is not fun getting old :icon_frown:


Well, then you are quite limber! I need a good 20 inches at least. :icon_frown:


----------



## Spanish Rider

I had wanted to ask all of you how often and how much you ride, to sort of determine a normal range and whether I am anywhere near "normal" (yes, I work in research, can you tell?). I realize that the range is probably widespread, but I might feel better if I am not the only one working mainly at a walk...:-?


----------



## Celeste

The only companion horse that I have that can ride along with me for my husband or friends to ride is 30 years old. Unless I ride alone or have someone else bring their own horse, I pretty much am stuck going along at a walk. I don't want the old girl to die out from under someone. Besides, some of the trails have hazardous footing.


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, I don't think there really is a normal. Some weeks I get to ride 4 times, and then a couple weeks go by when I'm lucky to get a ride in at all. That's normal for me. Funny, I used to get a lot more riding done when my kids were little. 

Summer time is rough here because of the extreme heat. If I get enough sleep I can get up at 0' dark thirty, throw out some hay, get dressed and go by sun up. Fall and winter are our riding seasons. Spring to a degree but it can still get hot.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spanish Rider said:


> LOVE Thing 1 and Thing 2!!! My boys have the same t-shirts.


OMG, they make those as a t-shirt already?! We made those signs out of cardboard and have them hanging from strings - basically like a sandwich board. A preprinted t-shirt would have been SO much easier. I should have thought to check amazon!! :rofl:




Spanish Rider said:


> I had wanted to ask all of you how often and how much you ride, to sort of determine a normal range and whether I am anywhere near "normal" (yes, I work in research, can you tell?). I realize that the range is probably widespread, but I might feel better if I am not the only one working mainly at a walk...


Hmm, I suspect I am going to be the dot on your riding chart that is the 99.9% percentile.. because I am so spoiled with how much and how long I am able to ride. I also ride a sport many would consider extreme. I am not currently employed, which gives me basically unlimited time to ride as momma nature and the competition schedule allow. Since the season is over for our horses, I have a couple more weeks of play time before their shoes are pulled for their winter rest.

In the beginning of the competition season, I tried to ride the 3 boys twice a week each. Each ride was generally about 10 miles, tho each did get a longer (18-20) mile ride as a prep before their first competition of the season. As the season got under way, the rides would drop to once or twice a week each. But they would get rest periods before and after each competition, so that schedule wasn't necessarily week in and week out. I also am lucky enough to ride with Nicole and Gina, so sometimes that would add a ride or two in a week (always nice if it was a week some of ours were resting).

I don't really track my hours in the saddle, but I do track mileage and a couple other stats in an excel spreadsheet - I am currently at 1705.09 total miles for the year. This thread in the trail riding section has been something we have done yearly for a while, so it might give you a good idea of what other trail riders are doing when they ride.

What speed I am going is totally dependent upon the horse, my plan for the day, and the situation. For example, Sultan is currently coming back into work from EPM treatment, so we have been doing mostly walk work. Phin can get reactive, so some days I intended to do a mostly trot workout but it turns into a mostly walking ride where we are focusing on lateral work or hill work to try to locate his brain. Some days, I go out intending to do a normal workout and instead just yell yeehaw and have at it (George generally seems to be the one to bring out my inner lunatic.. not sure why exactly).

I don't think you should compare what you are doing @*Spanish Rider* to others, as I doubt too many of us are dealing with your physical issues. Though I do suspect more people than you would think deal with the emotional component of riding post-injury..


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13 I wish I were unemployed..............


----------



## Change

@Spanish Rider - just to give you another blip on your stats, my goal is to get 100 miles ridden this year. I'm currently around 82, so am hopeful I may exceed expectations. I have 2 horses, but I'm the only rider in the house, and I'm a few short months shy of 60. I can, however, still mount a 15' horse without assistance (knock on wood). In my defense, I'm employed full time + overtime and pretty much have to do all the maintenance/work around the 2 acres on my days off, so my riding time is usually preempted by chores. :-(
@Celeste and @AnitaAnne - it looks like M&M will be moving to my house this Saturday for a couple weeks so I can evaluate him.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider finding time to ride is often a challenge. I try to ride twice a week, midweek at home and Saturdays we try to go trail riding somewhere. The weather has not been cooperating lately though. 

I had a back injury this summer that has kept me out of the saddle for quite a while. Have only recently been back riding and rather struggling with it still. Having a lot of pain after riding for only an hour or two. Plus the added problem that I can't mount my horse from the ground :icon_frown: Hoping that will resolve itself over time, but meanwhile it has been a real challenge just to get on my horse. Getting off is just as hard; my legs just can't seem to lift up right. Hard to explain...
@Change will be looking forward to seeing how M&M does; such a cute name he has!! 
@phantomhorse13 the Thing 1 & Thing 2 outfits are adorable!! Very interesting watching the ride through the rain, hope y'all don't get sick from that. 

How did you find long rides on a gaited horse to be? More or less tiring for you? 

You truly are blessed to be able to ride so much, you are living our dream but we do realize it is also a ton of hard work and dedication. With the occasional break for potatoes... :grin:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, loved reading about your adventure. Bummer it was less than perfect. Hopefully next time you will get to ride more!
And Chivas' expression watching the cows is priceless! 

Raya was for sure part of the sissy-spoiled group regarding cows! Slowly this is (hopefully) changing, as she is sharing her pasture with a small herd of heifers... 
@Spanish Rider, regarding riding I am probably on the opposite end of the spectrum from phantomhorse13 :wink: As I ride a gaited horse, walk and gait is all we do and our trails are more suitable for walking... How many times do I ride? My aim is at least once a week, but with full time work (that can skyrocket to 80+ hours per week) and 2 little kids, there are simply not enough hours in the day to fit it in...


----------



## AnitaAnne

My body does not understand the time change...woke up about 330 am today and couldn't get back to sleep...sitting here sipping coffee while trying to catch up on HF news. 
@SwissMiss I do believe Chivas might have managed with one or two cows, but a huge herd of them complete with calves :eek_color: not a chance! 

Going to try to get some pictures of saddles today, need to turn my tack shop back into a bedroom. 

Have some nice grooming tools too! A green set and a pink set :grin:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> My body does not understand the time change...woke up about 330 am today and couldn't get back to sleep...sitting here sipping coffee while trying to catch up on HF news.
> 
> @*SwissMiss* I do believe Chivas might have managed with one or two cows, but a huge herd of them complete with calves :eek_color: not a chance!
> 
> Going to try to get some pictures of saddles today, need to turn my tack shop back into a bedroom.
> 
> Have some nice grooming tools too! A green set and a pink set :grin:


Me too! But then by 9 pm I am completely shot!

You should have seen Raya's face when the heifers came running to check her out! :eek_color: I was glad I was not sitting on her at that time - turning on a dime got a whole new meaning, lol!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> How did you find long rides on a gaited horse to be? More or less tiring for you?


How funny that @Celeste asked me the same thing on the track your ride thread! 

Polo gaits and trots, so was really the best of both worlds for me. I got to sit and appreciate his gait, but then I could limber up with posting while he trotted. He is super smooth whatever his legs are doing, so he was a nice break from animated Phin.


----------



## carshon

@spanishrider I will chime in on ride time and days here. I live in a rural farming area. Riding in other peoples fields is a HUGE NO NO- so I have to trailer wherever I ride. I also work full time and have a part time job (about 10 hours per week) as well as help in a mowing business my husband and I have. I try to ride at least 2 x each week but it is entire up to the weather (state parks will close their trails if too much rain)

When we ride we try to ride at least 2 hours or more. So I log in between 5-20 miles each week. I generally ride with my husband and daughter but have just loaded the trailer and gone to the nearest state park and looked for friendly people that don't mind a tag along. I have met some great people that way.

We had a mild winter and a local Township with a horse trail left it open all winter so my riding started in Feb this year but is quickly coming to an end with lots of rain here as well as hunting season.

My goal each year is simple - ride 1 mile more than you did the year before. But I do love to see every other persons posts and read their stories - no matter how long or short their rides are I find the pics and adventures interesting.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Today, I got Sultan out. When I left the barn about 10am, it was in the upper 40s with a decent breeze and cloudy. 










I was really surprised to see how many leaves were off the trees in just a couple days!










As the ride went on, the temperature started dropping and the wind got stronger. 










I was quite chilled by the time we got home.. and no wonder seeing as the temp had dropped to 36F with a real feel of 30!! Guess it's time to get my winter gear out.. :neutral:

I had just finished grooming Sultan and turned him out when it started sleeting. By the time I got into the house, it was snowing!! :eek_color:

A while later, we had this:










:hide:  :hide:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Wow! Snow already...must be November! 

Was damp and drizzly here, thought I was in the NW part of the country. Couldn't take pictures of the saddles in the rain:-( 

I'm considering ordering that stool @Blue posted. Seems ridiculously expensive for what it is; a tiny foot stool that sort-of folds. 

However, with the combination of the stool and the stirrup extender, I might just be able to get on my little pony. If I can avoid walking around a couple of pastures again, it may be worth the $30. 

All I know is no-one is getting Christmas gifts this year unless I can sell some stuff to get some $$$. 

Looking for some advice here; how do I go about asking for help with gas money when we go ride? I have always given people at least $10 for gas when they carried my horse somewhere if their own horse was going too. For folks that just carried my horse and not theirs, I always paid to fill the tank up. 

Is it common to just go along and not help out? Just a couple things that have been said makes me a bit uncomfortable. Like not going to buy treats anymore because I always have plenty...


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnn*, that's awkward. Sometimes I think you are too nice. I think you need to just spit it out and politely ask if they can chip in for gas. I know its hard, but they will never voluntarily offer. 

I've had to grab a ride from friends and they've had to ask me for a ride before. That's one thing. But when it is a regular thing....

The alternative is just say no.

Ok, I typed out a whole paragraph that didn't sound as polite as I know you would like to be. So. Don't give their horses your treats. If "friend" asks for some say you only brought enough for your horse not realizing they needed some too.

As for the gas bill. You need to just ask. I am constantly amazed at how many people are unaware of the etiquette involved in these situations. Are you offering to pick someone up? Do they have a trailer? If so, stop offering. If they don't have a trailer, you just need to ask them to chip in $10 for gas.


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 - way too early to think about SNOW !mg: 
@AnitaAnne, they didn't even offer to pay for gas???? Wow! When I was still trailer-less my riding buddy came to pick me up for rides. Asked him if I could pitch in with gas money, which got declined vehemently...Still wanted to do something, so I made a bread (he likes my homemade bread a lot, lol) basically every time we rode. Now that I have a truck and trailer, I have taken over some of the hauling and went to pick my buddy up... And we are talking local rides (~ 10-20 miles one way)...
I agree with @Blue, you just may need to ask...
And excuse me? Not buying treats anymore because you always have plenty???? How about just buying a big bag???


----------



## Spanish Rider

Thank you all for responding to my impromptu survey. The results are in and, when adjusted for Phantom’s overachievements (that’s my envy talking), I am utterly normal. The past month, I had cut down from 4 to only 2 days a week, and I was having a hard time accepting that psychologically. But, my body couldn’t handle that, either, so I am now taking another break until I can at least walk and drive without pain.

I find it interesting that some of you clock your miles. Since I ride in a ring (huge – Olympic/Gran Prix size), I have no notion of the distance I cover. Basically, with the grandstands around it, it’s like riding in a concrete fishbowl. Not very fun. I have not had the opportunity to trail ride for almost a year (yes, I have been counting the days). You should all consider yourselves quite fortunate!

*Celeste*, it seems that working at a walk will be the new normal for me, too.

*Blue*, we live in very similar climates. Summer here is unbearable, and that’s when I go home to New England. 

*Phantom*, I especially like watching your video with the gaited horses. I had no idea what CTR was, so I had to google it! Sounds like loads of fun, but we don’t have that here. My sister brought the Thing 1&2 t-shirts back from a trip to Florida, where she had a conference at Disney World (but, what does Dr. Seuss have to do with Disney? maybe I am wrong.) Anyway, your homemade costume definitely fooled me!



> “I don't think you should compare what you are doing to others.”


 My intention was not to compare critically, but instead to help myself realize that there are other options out there and ways to enjoy riding without focusing on cantering the brains out of warmbloods. What I believe is more dangerous is to compare myself with the riders around me who are training Gran Prix horses, but it’s hard to forget that THAT is also not normal when that is all I see around me.

As far as employment goes, I am a freelance medical translator. I translate a monthly surgery journal, so I have the freedom to make my own hours and ride when the kids are at school (2 boys, 14 and 17).

*Change*, it seems that all of those chores are keeping you in great shape to keep mounting and riding!

*AnitaAnne*, how did you injure your back? I understand the whole mounting thing, but I have always used a mounting block, even in college, because of my knees and always riding big jumpers. 

*SwissMiss*, my latest plan is to find a barn where I can do more trail riding like you. The changes in terrain, slopes, etc. are good for me to redistribute my weight and work at different angles, using different muscles unlike when working on a flat.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*carshon*,

I also live in a rural area, but my town has a reservoir with trails and lots of dirt roads for riding. While I don't normally ride in peoples' fields, we do ride through the olive groves. Here, the olive trees are hundreds of years old, and there is plenty of room to ride in between them. Now in the fall, the groves are tilled to absorb the fall rainwater, as the summer sun cooks the clay soil hard as a terracotta pot. The earth is then all spongy and a delight to ride on!

You are fortunate, though, to have people to ride with, even if it's just strangers at the state park.


----------



## Change

So - was cruising for sale ads and found this....
View attachment 940578

and bought it.

It's a six horse head to head with ramps at the back and on both sides. It also has 6 saddle racks and hooks for the halters, bridles, and what-not. And an 8' wide area for a mattress. It needs a little work - there are some leaks and surface rust - but it hauled great. For what I paid, I can get all the work it needs done and still have a great deal. Do I need a 6 horse head to head trailer? Heck no. But.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, you crack me up, lol. Last time we talked trailers, you mentioned you were *thinking* about getting a small one... If this is your idea of small :loveshower:

In earnest though: Some deals are too good to let them slip through your fingers! And this trailer may even be big enough to pack it all up and start a (trail riding) nomad life!


----------



## Blue

*Change*, you just never know! Looks like it could be converted to an LQ?


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - the kids are already discussing how we can remove two stall separators to make room for their 4-wheelers. And kennels for the dogs! And I'm thinking it wouldn't be hard to change the front 3 positions to slant, leaving a gap for a 55 gal tank of potable water for the horses/showers/cooking/etc. 

Yes - it's capable of allowing me to go gypsy with a little modification.  Or, if I move to AZ and start working with my sister and her carriage company, there's room for a coach as well as the horses. 

Later today I'm going to call a couple trailer repair places and get estimates for a few of the mods I want made. And to fix the leaks, rusty spots, and maybe a new paint job.


----------



## Blue

Sounds like you've got a great plan! When you make it to Az, let me know! Would love to ride with you


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change WOW that is a big trailer! You have lots of plans for it; since you are essentially gutting it, why not make all the dividers removable so you can load whatever in it! 

Can't wait to see the "after" pictures :grin:
@Spanish Rider I hurt my back lifting heavy stuff at work and twisting suddenly. It was a really stupid mistake, but I was in a hurry :-(

My back is not straight, hasn't been since I was a child and it is progressively getting worse. I have to go to the chiropractor on a regular basis and do lots of back exercises. But I was busy with the horses and busy at work, and just kept forgetting. Trotting seems to help my back, but I hadn't ridden a trotting horse much since I sold Dram (the first time) two years ago. 

There are many things I just can't do. Really not supposed to lift more than 25 pounds, but my work (RN) requires me to lift a lot more than 25 pounds, plus toting grain, hay, and shavings. (Actually I can't pick up a whole bale of hay and its not even very heavy stuff)
@Blue you know me so well! Have been thinking about it; maybe the money is not such a big deal :shrug:

On the other hand, what if I say can't go on the next outing cause I don't have funds to fill the gas tank?


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnn*, people need to make the effort to do their part. If that's nothing more than paying a few bucks for gas, then they need to do it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : there are def many things to do with horses that don't involve cantering giant WBs in a concrete fishbowl! While I had to laugh at your description, it also makes me realize just how much you are not liking your current situation. I hope you can find a way to alter your situation.

@AnitaAnne : the only way I wouldn't help pay for gas for someone else hauling my horse would be if I also hauled that person's horse on a rotating basis.. or maybe bought the driver lunch every time we rode. You are already being overly generous, so the treat comment would have had me beside myself. It is NOT unreasonable to ask for money towards gas. Yes, you are going there anyway, but not with an extra 1000+ lbs to eat up your fuel.

@Change : love the new trailer! I think it's a riot the kids are already helping you plan how to modify it. Hopefully you can find someone to do the work for a reasonable price.



Yesterday, I got Phin out in the new-to-us saddle. The whole story is in my journal.



















On the way home, I decided to take a short detour and go see DH at work. Phin was a bit perplexed as that took us away from the normal routes home, but went without fuss.



















I hope to get out again today, before the potential record-setting cold gets here overnight.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne*,

You and I have a lot in common, back-wise. For me, weight and torsion are big no-nos, but sometimes is is easy to forget. Yesterday, my son left the interior light on in the back seat of the car. By simply turning clockwise and stretching upwards to reach the light, I saw stars.

I have been actively trying to get my weight down, which is hard to do as I have been able to ride less and less. I have been told I don't look overweight, although my BMI is 27 (yes, I understand the interpretational ramifications of BMI, especially in taller-than average subjects). I have very thin legs and hips but broader shoulders/chest, and I don't think the inverted triangular shape of my body helps my lumbar region at all. 

I have been doing pilates for years, and it is a God-send. Have you tried it?


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh! And the whole gas money thing seems very rude IMO. In my experience, men often don't like accepting money from women, so I often make zucchini, pumpkin, or banana bread for them, like *SwissMiss*. But I can't understand how anyone can simply not offer to pay anything! 

I was recently looking at trailer rental prices ($60/day near me), and I think expecting $10 for gas money is MORE than reasonable!


----------



## carshon

@anita anne I am sorry to hear that you may be being taken advantage of. I have had to (on 1 occasion) point blank say to a person that I had trailered a few times that I could not afford the extra gas to haul her horse. Then she argued with me that it was negligible since I was already hauling. Honestly, I think you may have to be blunt with this person. This is hard to do - I know - I currently have 3 sets of easy boots at a friends house and have hinted I need them back only to be smiled at and told that her horse basically ruined 1 pair - these are hundreds of dollars worth of boots that I lent to a friend in need. I am screwing up the gumption to just go there and ask for them back instead of waiting for her to offer to bring them back. Sometimes friends are not so friendly.


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> @anita anne I am sorry to hear that you may be being taken advantage of. I have had to (on 1 occasion) point blank say to a person that I had trailered a few times that I could not afford the extra gas to haul her horse. Then she argued with me that it was negligible since I was already hauling. Honestly, I think you may have to be blunt with this person. This is hard to do - I know - I currently have 3 sets of easy boots at a friends house and have hinted I need them back only to be smiled at and told that her horse basically ruined 1 pair - these are hundreds of dollars worth of boots that I lent to a friend in need. I am screwing up the gumption to just go there and ask for them back instead of waiting for her to offer to bring them back. Sometimes friends are not so friendly.


Ouch. Yes, very similar circumstances. 

Sounds like you may have to go "borrow back" your own boots. 

So I tried to hint, very strongly, and got no where tonight. Even said the truck has no gas in it. Didn't work :-( 

I still don't know if I'm going to go anywhere this weekend. Honestly I don't feel like going out cause I have a ton of stuff to do and not much time to do it. 

Heading to bed, long day tomorrow. 
@phantomhorse13 love the orange on Phin!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, I can well imagine that in Spain there are still plenty of men around that have problems accepting money (or *gasp* help) from a woman... The Southern US isn't much different in that respect.... But times are changing and the younger guys are changing their mindset a little...

Another example: when I had my pony temporarily with her old owner, he didn't want any board payment, and no help to take care of them... So offered to have all the horses trimmed, as his back was hurting too much to trim himself - yep, got accepted :grin: win-win
@carshon, shoot, arguing with you that another horse doesn't count when hauling and your are hauling anyway??? What is wrong with people???? Probably just too easy to take advantage of nice people!
And I agree with @AnitaAnne, time to "borrow back" your boots!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@carshon : I hope your friend replaces the boots she damaged. so so so annoying to lend things to friends and then have to chase the down to get stuff back!!

@AnitaAnne : is your riding companion that thick or just playing dumb? sounds like its time for the free rides to end.


Yesterday, I got Phin out again briefly, before momma nature changed my plans. The whole story is in my journal.





































Today it was cold and super windy, so I did my best to hide inside. Hoping momma nature is in a better mood tomorrow!


----------



## SwissMiss

Nice buck, @phantomhorse13!
Hope the weather improves again!

Went to the barn early yesterday, as I wanted to work with my pony a bit. Guess who was nowhere to be found??? Yes - hiked through the various pastures for an hour, without seeing a horse! Or heifer for that matter mg: Rang the bell and the horses chose to ignore it - too early for dinnertime! Smart ******s! 

I didn't expect that they can hide in 40 acres of pasture with plenty of bush and trees, but apparently they can :grin: At least I got some exercise and saw a good bit of the pastures, lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Normally I am not a fan of "bucks"; but yours is nice! I do hope he sticks around for a few years...

You have such a phenomenal amount of miles this year; do you know how you rank nationally? I mean how many miles can one ride in a year??? There can't be too many that can match your record. 

I do not believe (or do not want to believe) that my riding buddy is dense or playing dumb; she used to work for a charity, and I think she may be so used to getting "freebees" that she rather expects it. She is proud of and boasts of all the free stuff she obtains. She is catching on that I am unhappy, but doesn't seem to understand why. 

Will have to figure out a way to solve this. I need more riding buddies, first of all. Plus maybe I can sit her down and have a review of current costs, etc. As business-like as I can make it, yet friendly. 
@carshon That really is mean of the person that borrowed your boots to gloat about the horse ruining a set. Why would someone gloat about such a thing? I would be horrified and buying you two sets of boots to make up for the loss. There seems to be more mean people in the world than nice ones. 
@SwissMiss so you have discovered the disappearing herd...that can't hear the bell when they don't want too :icon_frown:

But for cows _and_ horses to disappear, that is some feat indeed! Talented animals at that place. 

How about you put a locater on Miss Raya :twisted:
@Spanish Rider I guess we do have a lot in common! Have never tried Pilates; not sure I am limber enough for something like that! Main problem is I am getting old, and my work is physically demanding. 

I have always been the strong one, never let my physical limitations affect me. I remember one friend from long ago telling me I should let my instructor know my limitations, but I refused. Felt it was very important to succeed in spite of my problems.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I spent hours last night tossing and turning in bed. Couldn't get my mind to shut off. Has anyone ever had that problem? 

So I really felt pressured to ride this weekend, and I just don't want to. I mean, I would love to ride, but I am in such pain that there is no pleasure in it. I am just not recovered enough to go trail riding on my horse, maybe not on any horse. Physically, it is really hard. 

Decided I would just say no; can't do it. But I caved again and agreed to go. But somehow I just don't explain right; my riding buddy somehow misunderstands when I say I am hurting too much and don't want to have another failure of a ride. My pride is in the way I guess; maybe it is something only someone older understands? 

It is hard to accept that I am just not the rider I used to be...and won't be again.

Sort of like gaining weight, it is hard to accept you are the person in the mirror. 

I look at myself and hear myself and wonder how did I get here? Me, who used to ride anything, anywhere; now can't even get on the dang horse without a block? Jeez. :-(


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : I had to chuckle over your not being able to find Raya. Nice to see the positive about getting your own exercise. Maybe its time to teach Raya to come at a signal of your own? I had to train Mia to come to a whistle (think lifeguard-type whistle) a few months ago, as she is too hard of hearing to hear my calling now. It didn't take her long to associate whistle=treat.




AnitaAnne said:


> I spent hours last night tossing and turning in bed. Couldn't get my mind to shut off. Has anyone ever had that problem?


I do; fairly frequently. DH went to bed hours ago.. I will try in a few, but suspect its going to be another night of reading a book for me.




AnitaAnne said:


> Decided I would just say no; can't do it. But I caved again and agreed to go. But somehow I just don't explain right


"No" is a complete sentence. You don't need to explain yourself. Even without a "reason," you are still allowed to say no to something you don't want to do - one of the few perks of being an adult.


You asked about my mileage in terms of national ranking.. knowing some people (mostly out west) will have over 1000 miles _in competition_ each year, I am quite sure they ride a lot more miles than I do overall.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, tossing and turning because I can't shut off my mind is a common occurrence for me. I fall asleep fast, but then wake up at 2 or so and can't go back to sleep... No wonder I feel like 80 sometimes...
And I agree that "no" is a complete sentence!
@phantomhorse13, even if Raya would be so inclined to leave the herd to come, the mustang gelding would not let her go. As soon as humans are involved, he submits to the human and will even herd the others behind you, but if you are not close enough for him to see you it's his herd - his rules! 
I could watch the herd dynamics all day long (if I would find them, lol!). 
But now I know why the owner puts the horses in the small front pasture after morning feeds when anything is planned (ride, farrier) for that day. The horses may not always show up for dinner, but breakfast is high on their priority list :grin:


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnn, yes sleep is a rare commodity for me as well. And I understand how you feel about physical limitations and getting older. I recently decided to stop taking medications. I wanted to find out exactly what was interfering with my sleep! So, no allergy medication, no stomach upset med, no pain med. Oiye Vey! It's been a rough week. Turns out it's not the meds interfering, its life. 

So, last night at 2 am .... again..... I self diagnosed myself as having enough pain to warrant my nightly Ibuprofen. I'll figure everything else out later. I have been experimenting with essential oils though. A few drops of peppermint in water helps a stomach, so maybe their soothing ones will help sleep. Who knows.

As far as riding when you don't feel up to it, I have to say that I feel horses can feed off your anxiety. So even the slightest bit can put off a ride. I see nothing wrong with you backing out.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnn*, yes sleep is a rare commodity for me as well. And I understand how you feel about physical limitations and getting older. I recently decided to stop taking medications. I wanted to find out exactly what was interfering with my sleep! So, no allergy medication, no stomach upset med, no pain med. Oiye Vey! It's been a rough week. Turns out it's not the meds interfering, its life. 

So, last night at 2 am .... again..... I self diagnosed myself as having enough pain to warrant my nightly Ibuprofen. I'll figure everything else out later. I have been experimenting with essential oils though. A few drops of peppermint in water helps a stomach, so maybe their soothing ones will help sleep. Who knows.

As far as riding when you don't feel up to it, I have to say that I feel horses can feed off your anxiety. So even the slightest bit can put off a ride. I see nothing wrong with you backing out.


----------



## Change

I'll be 60 in Feb. I am lucky to get 4 hours sleep at night and sometimes even that seems like a luxury. 

And, like you @AnitaAnne - I don't often give in to my limitations. I can't. There's too much work to be done and I just have to do it. And yeah - it hurts. A lot. 

Today I have to drive down to Arab (about an hour) to pick up a friend's horse. He hasn't been ridden in over a year, so she's asked me to get him back under saddle and working so he can be sold. I rode him a little over a year ago and he was a nice horse. Hope he's still that good boy I rode. I expect he'll have some pasture-sour attitude, but as long as there aren't any bucks or rearing, I can handle energy and crankiness!


----------



## AnitaAnne

y'all are so kind and helpful  Having a little bit of bible juice to end my day. 

So we went out to the same farm as before; turns out they have 1000 acres, not 200! It goes on and on and on and...well, you get the idea! 

A couple that boards there was kind enough to come out and lead us around. I confess that I more or less just followed along and nodded my head at the directions :-? Hopefully my riding buddy knows what is where...

A young couple that is friends with her came out too, the lady knows a bit about the property from previous rides. 

So out of the group of 6 riders, I had the only gelding! He must have though he was the king with 5 lovely mares surrounding him :grin:

His favorite was a grey mare, not sure of the breed, grade QH type I believe. Next favorite was a pretty chestnut Arabian mare and a lovely highly bred bay Arabian mare who kept peeing in front of him. 

The last was a Haffie mare, who was not a fan! She especially did not like it when Chivas got close to the grey mare (her buddy) 

Turns out my riding buddy's mare did not like the Chestnut Arab and tried to get between her and Chivas :rofl: horses are so funny sometimes! 

I did have to get off when we approached the gates with all the horse-eating cows on either side, but our guide on the pretty bay mare showed me a nearby ditch so I was able to get on Chivas much earlier!! 

We made it through SIX pastures this time! Chivas went through the little creek easily enough and managed to get a nice drink too. I managed to stop him from rolling in said creek :twisted:

My riding buddy was able to follow Chivas across this time, and we all cheered for her! It was her first water crossing. At the second one her mare even drank :grin:

By the time we met some cattle face to face (they were right next to the gate!) Chivas was too tired to protest too much. My Arabian mare guards walked on either side of Chivas and we made it out onto the road. 

FYI riding on roads terrifies me, but I made no comment and Chivas got us safely back to the trailer without incident. 

We did have to make a stop half way though. My riding buddy was the one to ask, but I was grateful because my back was so tight I was in extreme pain, even though I took a pain pill on the way there. 

I did manage to somewhat explain that my back is very painful and I am just riding on sheer grit to her on the way there. I just don't like people thinking I'm a wimp :-(

Anyway, had a good time and was glad I went. We rode for about three hours. Chivas had a successful experience and concurred some demons (cows) so that is all that matters! 

Wasn't able to clock the miles or get very many pictures.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*



> It is hard to accept that I am just not the rider I used to be...and won't be again.


Those exact words could have come out of my own mouth. I think your body still needs time to heel. After my accident, I could not ride for 10 months, and when I started it was at a a walk fr 20 min, not trail rides.


> I need more riding buddies, first of all.


Ditto.


> I spent hours last night tossing and turning in bed. Couldn't get my mind to shut off. Has anyone ever had that problem?


Well, let's see... I have one son applying for colleges I don't know if I can afford, my father just recently died and so now my mum is alone on the other side of the world, my niece has cystic fibrosis, and my own body is falling apart while I try to hold things together. Yes, that happens to me a lot.

*SwsssMiss,*
Well, I can't say I've ever lost a horse before! Got a chuckle out of that.

*phantom,*
Always love your photos. Here the "deer" are the size of German Shepherds. :rofl:

*Blue and Change,*
What sort of pain? Joint, bone, muscular? Have you tried collagen?


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - congratulations on surviving 3 hours in the saddle - and managing to have a good time, too! And yay! for Chivas crossing water, facing down cows AND finding 3 new girlfriends! ;-)

I arrived at my friend's to find M&M in a 40 acre pasture with 3 mares and a BULL. And smart enough to recognize a halter in hand. Luckily, his favorite mare (a lovely QH whom I plan to steal someday) was easy enough to catch, so we led her out of the pasture with M&M following, and into the barn where there wasn't any chance of his avoiding me. Once caught, he was a complete gentleman (when I could keep his attention on me rather than the mare that my Son returned to the pasture). He loaded easily and hauled well. When we unloaded, I checked armpits and chest for sweat to see if he'd been nervous on the ride and nope: Nice and dry. Hooray for that! Put him into his new yard and he immediately was nose down and nibbling the grass. I called that relaxed.

My two, on the other hand, were Very Interested in the New Horse and paced their fence across the driveway, following M&M's every move right up until dinner time. Then, of course, following the food into the barn was MUCH more interesting.  And M&M suddenly realized they had disappeared and he was the one whickering. Until his Bermuda dinner landed at his feet. 

I didn't get pictures yesterday as I was too busy trying to catch him and get him loaded so we could get home before dark. He's badly in need of a good grooming and his hooves are in need of a trim so today will be a spa day and a bit of discovering how well he remembers what I know he should know. And before and after pictures.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change can't wait to see those before and after pictures of M&M! He sounds like such a sweetie! Got a chuckle at him following along after the mare right into your trap :twisted:
@Spanish Rider wow. You have a lot to deal with right now. So sorry to hear you lost your dad :hug:

Probably is too early for me to be taking long rides, but what if this is as good as it gets :-(

So now that we all seem to have difficulty turning off our minds at night (even when tired to the bones) anyone got any solutions?? 
@Celeste how are things? We haven't had a birdie update in a while...

Hmm no one seemed to get my _I don't normally like "bucks"_ maybe I should have added a picture? :falloff:


----------



## Change

As promised, here are some pics of the new guy at sunrise, and breakfast. These are the Before pictures.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> [MENTION=19013]
> I arrived at my friend's to find M&M in a 40 acre pasture with 3 mares and a BULL.


At least you could find him there, lol. But glad to hear your trick worked and he just followed his favorite mare! 



AnitaAnne said:


> Probably is too early for me to be taking long rides, but what if this is as good as it gets :-(


I'm so glad you got a good ride in! And Chivas was charming the ladies, lol. He sounds like a real character! 
I would probably only crawl (if I even could manage that) after a 3 hr ride!



AnitaAnne said:


> Hmm no one seemed to get my _I don't normally like "bucks"_ maybe I should have added a picture? :falloff:


 You will laugh, but your comment stuck in my mind yesterday while riding! While Raya was kind enough not to buck, she was certainly full of sass and attitude. Enough for me to come home and look online for full seat breeches :eek_color:. 



Change said:


> As promised, here are some pics of the new guy at sunrise, and breakfast. These are the Before pictures.
> View attachment 942842


He is a good looking fellow - interested to see how he changes with more muscles and some TLC. :grin:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*

What a cutie pie! 

*AnitaAnne,*


> what if this is as good as it gets


Yes, that often goes through the back on my head, too. But, inflammation has a cumulative effect, and if you are over-riding, your body might not have time to recover before your next ride. It could just snowball (voice of experience). I sincerely hope that this is not your case, though. 

However, if you are too stubborn to take it easy (and I mean that in the best possible super-woman way), then please at least stretch a bit both before and afterwards. After injury, our back muscles tend to over-tighten as a defense mechanism to hold everything together and prevent further injury, but the muscle tension just makes everything worse. Stretching not only maintains flexibility, but it also stimulates circulation to help reduce inflammation. Or that is the theory.

And patience...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh I always stretch before I ride...bend over for four hooves, perform "wax-on wax-off" currying, and reach up to lift the saddle on his back...:biggrin:

JK! You are right, stretching is important but somehow it always seems like it is urgent to get on and riding asap ;-)
@Change M&M looks to be well fed, and really attractive coloring!


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - well fed, as in a bit porcine? LOL! Two years running free with 3 mares and a bull on 40 acres of lush pasture? Oh yeah. He's not exactly thrilled with his new living conditions - alone in 1/3 acre lot with minimal grass and Bermuda for breakfast and supper, with a dessert of 1/4 cup Ration Balancer (for now). Plus - the Horrible Human wormed him, saddled him and RODE him yesterday. He has a miserable existence now! ;-)

Finding a saddle that fit was a bit of a trick. He currently has no spine and minimal withers (a back that begs for bareback) I tried my endurance saddle first (center-fire rigged) - but it slid to the side as I tried to mount. My barrel saddle stayed on for mounting - so I rode in that - but it slid a bit to the side as I rode (girth wasn't very tight and I tend to ride slightly right leg heavy) so I kept having to shift it back to center. I think I may have to work him in my trooper.

I will say this, though: He hasn't forgotten much. Once I was in the saddle he was responsive and light, ears forward, and has a HUGE motor. I took him into the meadow just beyond my tree line and he really wanted to step out! I kept him mostly to a walk since I just wanted to see if there was any "silly" in him, but once or twice I let him step out just a bit. He's super smooth and it was obvious he had a lot more if I'd just let him. But that has to wait until his feet are done!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, no, he is on the skinny side! :rofl:
But your description of trying to fit a saddle sounds very similar to the experience I had with the mustang mare. Just a round barrel and trying to keep a saddle centered :shock:
She is still very round, but the daily use of a grazing muzzle has improved things quite a bit :mrgreen:

Went for a ride and the first sight that greeted my eyes was the herd lying down in the sun, taking a nap, with the herd-boss standing guard  A good sign that Raya was doing the same. Showing how comfortable she feels at her new place.
She wasn't really enthused to have her nap cut short and tried her "I am not going in the trailer" antics  But eventually she hopped in.

On the trails she was very forward and ready to go, go, go! Trying to decide by herself that she should gait instead of walk and trying to argue when I told her "no"... The cooler nights are sure helping her energy level! She never really found her moseying-around-brain, but she settled and decided it was easier to wait for my cues than to decide for herself. But man, we covered quite some distance and she tried pole bending around trees and had altogether a really nice, fun ride :gallop:

Maybe I really need some full seat breeches :mrgreen:


----------



## Blue

Everyone is so busy and mostly having fun! I'm reading and following and liking, just don't always have much to add.

I DO have this though. Need help with a name! Blue heeler, but will always be very, very light. Male. Calm. I have two possibles but would like a couple more to choose from.








WHY DO THEY KEEP TURNING?!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, I am completely blanking for a name, but the little ****** is adorable


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue adorable pup! My first thought was Spot :icon_rolleyes:

I am horrible at picking names...


----------



## Change

@Blue - I love odd names. My first thought, seeing the patch on his head was "Hat," but I also like @SwissMiss's name for him - "******." Remember, I had a dog named "Thing." ;-)


My granddaughter has given the new horse a new name. M&M = Emnem, so "Rapper."


----------



## Blue

I actually like the name "Rapper"! Can't go with ****** as my friend has a dog named Booger. Too close. I thought of "Patch" but we've had a Patch. I was all set to go with "Toby" but the Mr. really doesn't like it. Something about an employee that he hates. Ugh! 

I wouldn't mind going with an old west theme.


----------



## Change

He's a heeler - so Nip, Tuck, Chase. Old West Theme - John Wayne movies come to mind: Chisolm?


----------



## Spanish Rider

When I read Li'l ******, I instantly thought the same. But, that was until the suggestion of Chisolm. I had never heard of that movie before, so I had to look it up. The movie is spelled "Chisum", but either way I think it's a great name.

Of course, what do I know? I have no experience in naming animals! My kids do all the naming. Right now, we have Cookie, Truffle and Luna (which is a popular animal name here).

It's been almost two weeks since I rode or even dared to go by the barn. Starting to climb the walls...


----------



## Celeste

I have several cats. I will share their names so that you will know not to ask me for name suggestions. Several are real names. (All but three live outside. They are supposedly barn cats, but they mostly lay on the porch and wait for handouts.)

Digger -- he digs everything up
Ninja Cat -- he beats everything up
Bumble Bee Cat -- striped like a bee
Typhoid Mary -- an ugly stray
Small Yellow Cat -- need I describe him?
Large Yellow Cat -- ditto
The Black Cat -- ditto
The Fat Cat -- ditto


----------



## Blue

I like those names!:rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Typhoid Mary


Priceless!

*Blue,*
I was looking for the rolling-on-the-floor emoji, too. Where is it?


----------



## Blue

Spanish Rider said:


> Priceless!
> 
> *Blue,*
> I was looking for the rolling-on-the-floor emoji, too. Where is it?


If you expand the emoji window it will be in the second column about 1/2 way down I think.


----------



## Blue

Well, I think we might have to go with "Gus" and call "Gussy" when needed. I was trying to do something with Augustus McCrae of Lonesome Dove. My son already took "Augie" and a friend took "Amos" ((sigh)) I tried to work with McCrae, but it doesn't seem to work with a dog. Gus has been working all day so this might be it. And it's easy for me to say clearly. That's important.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : OMG the cuteness - Gus is just adorable!! That is the whitest heeler I have ever seen. Does he have markings on his back? Is he a double merle? I like names with 1 syllable - makes for better yelling. :wink:

@Celeste : those cat names are hysterical!! :rofl:

@Spanish Rider : Why are you staying away from the barn? Climbing the walls doesn't sound like a very good alternative..


Today, I was finally able to get Phin out again. The whole story is in my journal. The sky was threatening and there was a cool, damp wind.. but nothing actually fell from the sky. Phin was very spooky, which was not much of a surprise considering the temps and the wind.



















The always-scary burn pile was even more challenging, as a tree had come down right there, too. Luckily the owner wasn't actively burning today, so we were able to sneak through without too much excitement.










Fingers crossed for riding weather again tomorrow!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, thanks! He's settling in well and is gaining his confidence and energy! O boy! I'd never seen one this light either. He has a blotch on his head and a blotch on his butt with some spots peppered around sporadically so he can't be considered "white". Actually that's a good thing because they are finding links between the white heelers and deafness. The spots might tick out to be a little color but I hope they don't. He's kinda interesting this way

You're getting all of the weather back there. It's been so warm and dry here my asthma is actually acting up with all the dust. Crazy. Its getting down to the upper 30's over night and warming to the mid 70's during the day. There's a storm going by but will swing north of us so nothing for Arizona!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> He has a blotch on his head and a blotch on his butt with some spots peppered around sporadically so he can't be considered "white". Actually that's a good thing because they are finding links between the white heelers and deafness. The spots might tick out to be a little color but I hope they don't. He's kinda interesting this way.


Yes, that was why I was concerned he might be double merle - which could set him up for all kinds of issues. Did you get to meet his parents? I would be interested to know what color they were to produce such a unique guy.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Mother is a very typical blue merle with mask, Father is light with blue ticking and no mask, but splotched tail. Out of a litter of five, three were classic, one is very light (Gus) and one was extremely dark. I think she took all of Gus's color because she's going to darken to near black! But she got most of the attitude too, so rancher is going to be training her for cattle work. Gus is so mellow he'll be a much better family pet and trail dog.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Blue said:


> *Phantom*, Mother is a very typical blue merle with mask, Father is light with blue ticking and no mask, but splotched tail. Out of a litter of five, three were classic, one is very light (Gus) and one was extremely dark.


What a fascinating outcome! I don't know much about dog color genetics, because they are much more complicated than horse colors. I am a member of a dog genetics group on the book of faces (as I find it intriguing so am trying to learn more about it), so if you ever want to post pictures there and get an explanation, let me know!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue He does look like a Gus! Such a cutie too! 

Deafness in whites or mostly white is a concern in many breeds. My Boxer Beau was mostly white so I did my own little tests when he was a puppy to make sure he could hear. Taught him the hand signals for commands as a puppy along with the words *just in case*

Even had a cat that was deaf and he had a lot of white on him too, so not just in dogs.


----------



## Blue

phantomhorse13 said:


> What a fascinating outcome! I don't know much about dog color genetics, because they are much more complicated than horse colors. I am a member of a dog genetics group on the book of faces (as I find it intriguing so am trying to learn more about it), so if you ever want to post pictures there and get an explanation, let me know!


Genetics is fascinating but has always eluded me. There's way more involved than what we see on the surface.

After losing Blue I wanted nothing to do with any more dogs, _especially_ heelers. But one evening I was bored and skimming social media and saw a pic of this little guy on the book of faces. My first thought was "what a cutie" but I scrolled past. I kept going back and admiring though. I ended up messaging the seller and turns out it's someone I know. I agreed to meet the little guy the next day and he actually left his litter mates to come follow me around. ((melt)) Turns out his papa's name is "Blue" so I figured it was a sign that I was ready. I know it's only been 2 days but so far I'm very happy with his intelligence and activity. And if you pick him up to cuddle he just snuggles right into you.

I'm trying to get some good pictures, but I'm a lousy photographer so I have to take about 2 million to get 3 good ones


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnn*, hand signals are a good idea no matter what! Animals can lose hearing at any age and for many different reasons. And deafness isn't the end of the world. Inhibiting in a rural setting, but not the end of the world. Shoot, my hearing is going. Somedays the ringing is louder than traffic, but I've learned to read body language and nod in all the appropriate places!:twisted: And it can be very convenient when working with the public!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue oh what a sweet story! He was meant to be your dog  

Such a blessing little Gus will heal your heart.


----------



## Smilie

My horses also don't live with cattle, but I do ride on grazing leases.
Bottom line is to have a broke hrose that has some trust in you.
Yes, horses, even that aren't exposed much to cattle, are okay with them, just watching them graze, stay their distance, esp when accompanied by another horse that is okay with cattle.
However, we know that changes, becomes unpredictable, so you can't just rely on your horse being okay, when those cattle seem non threatening
For instance, on one group ride in a grazing lease, a bunch of cattle suddenly came at us, uphill, out of trees. You have to be able to ask your horse to dace those on coming cattle, and show the horse that those cattle are no threat to him
I would not be backing, just to avoid a bull getting up. All you are doing is confirming to your horse that it is something to be worried about
Approach at an angle, counter flex the horse, but get him by that bull. Most cattle are used to being worked by horses, thus respect them.
If you start to tense up, try to avoid cattle whenever you see them, get off, ect, guess what you teach your horse? Cattle are something to worry about!
We have come across elk on horses never exposed to them before. Elk even in large groups have a distinct smell , even humans can detect. Last thing you want, is for your horse to panic. You have to ride, so your horse both respects you, and, if you indicate some animals are not a threat, believes your judgement


This is the first time Carmen saw elk

Second picture shows some feral bachelor studs, which get a way bigger reaction then cattle, esp when those studs come towards you!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*


> @Spanish Rider : Why are you staying away from the barn? Climbing the walls doesn't sound like a very good alternative.


Well, I sort of wrote about it here: http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/pain-over-gain-782098/

Basically, I need to make a change. After cantering the larger horses at the new barn in June, I was in quite a bit of pain. I took the summer off and rode a little Appendix mare in the US (6 classes with a dressage saddle) and had no pain. Came back home in September, rode the warmbloods 2 weeks and wound up using a cane (lumbar inflammation that migrated down the back of my leg into my knee). Took time off. In October, rode 2 weeks and did more damage. Again, I am taking a break.

So, I am staying away from the barn and my trainer to analyze the situation. I need to stay off the larger horses, but that is all my trainer has for me right now. So, I either change trainers or change barns. My son starts college in the fall, and I can't buy myself anything right now because of the expense. Plus, since my accident, my husband is not on board.

Options: 1) working with the dressage coach at the new barn on smaller Spanish purebreds (a breed I love and had good luck with at our old barn); 2) go back to my old barn, but now there is no coach there (they just have classes for beginners); 3) do both (start dressage classes at new barn, and ride at old barn to get out of the concrete fishbowl); 4) suggestions?

*Blue,*
Thanks! Didn't know there was another column. :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Smilie,*

Holy schnitzel! Good for you and Carmen! And to think I **** near killed myself because of a rabbit...


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, I think it would be to your benefit to ride the horse that gives the least aftermath of pain. However, things get complicated when a husband isn't really on board. Most husbands only what for us what doesn't cause pain and that can be hard to reconcile with what also gives us so much happiness. Our lives can be complicated. And a son starting college is huge! One day at a time my dear


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : I think hand signals are a good idea for any dog, as you never know what circumstance you may need them. Mia is losing her hearing, so the hand signals have been very handy (though of course only work if she is in sight).

@Blue : certainly sounds like Gus was meant to be yours - what a great story! I look forward to seeing more pics of him.

@Spanish Rider : seems to me its time to change your situation. If riding the WBs causes you pain, then you need to ride something else. If that isn't likely in your concrete fishbowl.. then you need to find somewhere else. I think the dressage option you listed sounds intriguing. I also think riding at your old barn might be something to think about as you rehab yourself. Hopefully horses suitable for beginners would be kind on your body. Congrats on your son heading to college!


Today, the sun came out! It's the first we have seen the sun in about a week, so it was very welcome. Momma nature still had something to say though, as there was a pretty strong, cold wind. I hoped since we had been out yesterday, the wind wouldn't be an issue when I for Phin, but the ride was interesting (think the chinese curse kind of 'interesting'). The whole story is in my journal. 





































Tomorrow it's back to rain and/or snow..


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider totally agree; get out of the concrete fishbowl and go back to something you can ride :cowboy:

Much better than climbing the walls! 

How are you able to ride a giant warmblood??? I would need a crane to lift me up and pretty sure the first big sitting trot would crack me in half.

We are in a similar situation with the back injuries yet still wanting/trying to ride, although I think you were hurt worse. I will say every time I ride it is better, so long as I don't try to over do things. I see my chiropractor once a week to fix anything that gets out of place. He says I am starting to hold my position better. 

This last ride was much improved; I was able to mount with Chivas on the bank of a little hill and off of a log about a foot high. The week before I needed a bigger log and *still had to lift my foot into the stirrup with my hand*. Chivas is not quite 15 hands! 

I was so thankful that he stood completely still for me to crawl on. Getting off was just as hard, especially after riding for nearly two hours. My back was super tight. Had to do some stretches and pop my back a few times.

Everyone was real nice about it, but it really feels weird to be the old lady that can barely ride. I just keep praying it is not forever


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 I read your full story in the journal; the little green man story cracked me up! Finally Phin found the monster he was sure was lurking the whole time! 

Maybe you could wear the GoPro on your conditioning rides? Would be fun to watch Phin loose then find his brain! 

Those dogs sounded pretty dangerous. Would be nice if the owners controlled them a little better...

Hopefully the lack of dry spots was because of the girth in the center position instead of the back. Would hate to think you need to ride in a braced position for 50 or 100 miles! 

BTW, I just figured out what was on Phin's rear end...a safety vest!! I thought it was some sort of fancy quarter sheet :redface:
@Celeste those kitty names!! :rofl: 

BTW, congratulations on those 200 miles! Still time to get some more in for the year, but watch out for kids with guns :-(


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Smilie Those wild stallions are very beautiful; I would be tempted to drag one home with me if I rode where they were :grin:

Seeing Elk, deer, and well cows too happens when one is out trail riding. True that a horse that doesn't spook from things like that is safer for the horse and the rider. But most horses aren't born that way and need training in how to handle that type of thing. 

My horse was terrified of the cattle the first time he saw them, and I felt it was safer for me to get off and help him learn how to accept them. That doesn't make me a sissy or mean that I failed. It means the ride may have been shorter than planned, but it was not a waste of time just because it became a training session instead of a trail ride. 

Getting off a horse does not mean the horse "won" or that the rider "lost". It means that a hole in the horses training was found and it needed to be fixed. Every time we get on a horse's back we are training them. 

The ground work I put in made the ride a week later much better. My goal was a safe, successful ride and we achieved that goal and I was *very pleased with him* . 

I don't mind giving my horse as much time as he needs to learn. That's how we build trust, by allowing the horse to show us what he needs and helping the horse learn how to deal with the situation. 

No, my horse isn't "broke" and I'm really not interested in trying to "break" him. I want a partner, not a machine with no brain of his own. 

I think he did fabulously to ride through pastures of scary cows after only once ever meeting them! Yes, he was eyeballing some as we cantered up a hill, but he didn't spook and he didn't bolt and he didn't buck! So I was pleased. 

Every success he has will build his confidence in me and himself. A confident, brave partner is my goal, not a horse whose spirit is broken.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,*


> However, things get complicated when a husband isn't really on board.


He was the one who bought me the horse that I had the accident with, so in a way he feels responsible, which is ridiculous. He also is not too happy about the fact that I spend so much time with other men... In fact, he hasn't even asked me why I haven't gone riding since October.

*phantom,*
I went down to the barn to talk to my trainer. We are on completely different pages. He insists that, because of my size/width, the larger horses are for me. I mentioned impulsion and stride length, he responded that those are parameters that the rider is in control of. He is in the process of purchasing a dressage horse, though, which I was interested in. The size? "Big." So, guess I am done.

Next step would be to talk to the dressage instructor, who was riding in the ring at the time, but I decided to come home to lick my wounds. Maybe next week? December? When I lose 10 lbs? Dunno.

I am interested to read about Phin's reaction to the little green man!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*

It is too bad that we are so far apart, because I think that we would be able to help each other laugh at ourselves and our predicament. The ability to laugh at myself is something that helped me through the first year or so of my recovery, but it only worked while I was recovering because I was seeing improvement. Now that my condition is at a standstill, or worse even, it is no longer funny.

For mounting, I use a step stool from IKEA https://www.nordicchill.co.nz/products/ikea-bekvam-2-step-stool-beech
And, yes, I have to maneuver my left foot with my hand. Not only can I not pick it up, but I also cannot direct it.

Dismounting is just as unpretty. My right leg completely drags across the horse's rump, and I sometimes get stuck in that position.


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 - went to your journal and read your latest adventure! Phin is such a goofball and I would have loved to watch you encounter the green man :rofl: But it says a lot about his other behavior when you take spooking over his forwardness mg:
@Celeste your cats' names made me laugh!
@Blue, I think Gus was just meant to be! Enjoy 
@Spanish Rider, to me, riding with the dressage trainer on a (smaller) PRE (drool!) is the way to go. Ride a horse that you feel comfortable with AND are able to move afterwards! And the stuff about needing a WB for your size?????  I am not even attempting to express my thoughts about that - otherwise I will get banned.
@AnitaAnne, give yourself time to heal and cut yourself some slack! :clap: You are still riding and not giving up! Looking at you too @Spanish Rider.
You know, I am the youngest in our riding group (my main riding buddy has herniated disks and a whole slew of other back issues) and who is the one toting a step stool??? ME... By now everybody is so used of me needing something as a step, they even start looking for stumps for me if we get off somewhere...

On another note: did you ever consider using a BOT back brace? It may help with keeping the muscles more supple. I have the neck brace (decided it couldn't hurt to try) and suddenly I can actually feel my right hand again after a day at the office and my neck isn't a brick wall...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : You are riding and that is a very good thing. It doesn't sound like anybody in your group cares you need a log to mount from, etc. I bet you would feel a lot worse without saddle therapy! And yes, I turned a safety vest into a ******* rump rug. Silly but effective! The problem dogs are owned by the adult daughter of the land owner.. so I don't have a lot of options beyond trying to avoid them, as I don't want to lose my riding privileges. 

@Spanish Rider : I am sorry things didn't go better with your trainer, but it does seem to make your choices more clear. I don't know what height/size you are.. but my friend Lani is most definitely a heavyweight (like 250+ lb) and she rides _arabs_, so I call bs over you NEEDING a large horse. Compact horses are better weight carriers in most cases anyway. If the big horses are hurting you, then you need something smaller. Please talk to the dressage instructor! If you have trouble dismounting by throwing your leg behind, would it be easier to cross it over in front of you and slide down?

@SwissMiss : interesting to hear about the BOT brace. my mom has been having a lot of back pain recently. maybe it's time for an early holiday gift..


Today was supposed to be rainy and windy with temps falling all day. Wasn't I surprised to wake up to a clear sky. By the time I was done my morning routine, the sun was even out. 

It was even relatively warm with only a light wind when I went out to deal with cleaning the water tank and getting the heater in. When I checked radar, the front was still a ways to the west. I hurried to get the heater in so that I could sneak in a ride on Sultan. Luckily, my work passed inspection first try! :lol:











I grabbed Sultan, who amazingly was not filthy, and tacked up in no time. It was 48F with a light breeze when we left the barn. In a nod to "no stirrup November, " I had taken the stirrups off the saddle. I figured that I would be able to deal with the small bits of trotting I planned to do, as Sultan is fairly smooth.










It wasn't long before the wind picked up the temp dropped..



















We were within sight of home when the rain started, so that was good timing as it was quite chilly by that point. So pleased to get some saddle time, but I did a bit more trotting than I had planned to keep ahead of the weather. Wonder if I will be able to walk tomorrow.. :hide:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
I got into the habit of wearing corset-type braces, which I find provide more stability. I am currently using a long (bra to hip) neoprene corset with light boning. I particularly like it because it is just enough to keep things in place and toasty warm. I took a look at the BOT, but it looks shorter than what I am used to.

*phantom,*
Love where you live. How many horses do you have?

You know, when I was a girl Arabs were always my favorite breed, although I have never ridden one. I have heard that they are good weight carriers, but they look so delicate to me. I have never dared ride one, although they must be tough little cookies for those endurance tests that you do!

Height/weight. Ugh, every woman's most disliked topic. I was 5'11", maybe somewhat less now. I weigh 195 (BMI 27), wear a size 14 jean, but am top-heavy. In Spain, that is quite tall, and I am taller than all the women I know and most men. People here are just shorter, so that has a lot to do with it. It will be interesting to see what the dressage instructor has to say about my size, but his horses are more rounded and muscular, so I don't think it will be a problem (especially if I can only work at a walk).

No one usually comes see me ride, so I don't have many photos of myself. Obviously, this is not one of the large horses I ride at home, but the little appendix mare I rode in Massachusetts this summer, with a dressage saddle. Be forgiving!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : you look lovely in that pic! I would never have called you an oversize rider from looking at that photo, nor do you seem to tower over the mare. I think perhaps those around you are too used to seeing small people on huge horses, so their perception of normal is skewed.

I would bet all of these men are heavier than you and maybe taller in some cases, and they are certainly not riding big WBs:





































Those horses sure don't seem too concerned by the size of the rider!

This is Susan Garlinghouse, a well known endurance-riding vet on the West Coast. She is close to 6' tall. She is riding her TWH John Henry, who I believe is 15.3h. They have LOTS of miles together:










I think you will be just fine riding a PRE to do some dressage work.


----------



## Blue

Phantom, I absolutely agree. Center and balance are way more important than size.

Question for you all. Any thoughts or experiences with the LifeLock identity program?


----------



## newtrailriders

phantomhorse13 said:


> @Spanish Rider : I am sorry things didn't go better with your trainer, but it does seem to make your choices more clear. I don't know what height/size you are.. but my friend Lani is most definitely a heavyweight (like 250+ lb) and she rides _arabs_, so I call bs over you NEEDING a large horse. Compact horses are better weight carriers in most cases anyway.


I was happy to see this comment this morning, as I'm looking for a new horse and since I want to eventually get into endurance I am hoping to get an arab or something gaited.

Last night I was browsing horses on equinenow and came across two that looked interesting. One was a 14'2 grade paso and one was a 14'1 arab who was listed at 850 lbs.

I'm 5'4", 173 lbs this morning (and losing!). Do you think those horses would be able to carry me long distances?


----------



## phantomhorse13

newtrailriders said:


> Last night I was browsing horses on equinenow and came across two that looked interesting. One was a 14'2 grade paso and one was a 14'1 arab who was listed at 850 lbs.
> 
> I'm 5'4", 173 lbs this morning (and losing!). Do you think those horses would be able to carry me long distances?


The arab could be a good possibility assuming its a working type arab and not one of the mutant seahorse show ones. Can you post pics or give us a link to the ad?

Is the 'grade paso' a Paso Fino or a Peruvian Paso? While Paso Fino's are very comfortable, I am not sure their busy-but-not-ground-covering gaits are really suitable for distance. I am sure someone, somewhere, has one doing distance.. but overall that would not be a breed I would look for. Peruvians are generally a lot bigger moving horses, so could potentially handle distance. They can also be heavier muscled though, which means more work cooling them out than most arabs. Nicole's horse Hombre is a Peruvian. He has done LDs and I think could do a mellow 50, but he takes a lot more cooling than any of our arabs. @SwissMiss 's mare Raya is also a Peruvian, so they can def make great trail horses.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
Thank you so much for boosting my ego! I am fully aware of the weight double-standard between men and women, especially in Western riding. The second photo is unreal. I mean, is that a Haflinger? American men are quite larger, because here the men are all so skinny, too! I mean, look at Edward Gal, 186 cm and only 70 kilos. Borderline sickening.

Here is a video of my barn owner. He is 6'2", and can't weigh more than 150lbs. By the way, the video was recorded at the riding center where I ride right now: the concrete fishbowl. However, you can't really tell because the video was recorded on the cement grandstand side of the area, but behind all the greenery you see is all concrete wall. 




The photo of Susan Garlinghouse is inspirational, though, and I thank you. I also read an online version of a study she did of the effects of rider weight in endurance tests (none; rider weight ranging from 51-106 kilos, avg 81). While endurance was not affected, there was a relationship with lameness.

I found another photo of myself, in a winter jacket, on the little PRE mare I used to ride here in town on a trail behind my house around the reservoir. I am not skinny, but for a PRE I believe I am fine. And I fully agree with *Blue,* that being centered and balanced is key. One benefit to riding with a broken back: my balance has improved! :dance-smiley05:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : your BO is obviously a very talented rider. However, if he is 6'2 and only weighs 150 lb, I would worry he has an eating disorder. That simply cannot be healthy!! I love the pic of you on the "little" PRE.


You may not have heard me talk about my friend Lani yet. She is one of the ladies I do some riding for. This is a pic of myself and Lani at a competition:










Lani is a soft, balanced heavyweight rider. We are both riding arabs. Lani is riding Fugi, who is probably 14.3 and maybe 900lb. He and Lani have completed 100s together. Lani has over 6400 endurance miles and almost 1600 LD miles.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, you look like you belong on that PRE  
@newtrailriders I looked at the video of the Paso you mentioned, and it is def a Fino cross. While I 've heard of some people using Finos for endurance, I don't know how successful they are. If you would go for a Fino, look for one with a larger stride (not show line). The horse for sale look off to me. It may be just the ground that makes him gait awkwardly, but it doesn't look right for me.
And I agree with @PhantomHorse 13, some Peruvians are used in endurance. Hombre is one of the horses I always start drooling when she puts a pic up - don't tell Raya :wink: But he is also one of the kind with the "sturdier" legs - lots of Peruvians are very full bodied with spindly legs...
@phantomhorse13, since we are already talking about endurance here: there is a ride less than 1 hr from here and I am really interested in going and having a look (see what you have done? :biggrin. If I just want to go there and soak in the atmosphere and get a feel about the "craziness", when should I plan to be there? Right at the start or rather going to the end? Position myself somewhere close to the vetting???


----------



## Celeste

newtrailriders said:


> I was happy to see this comment this morning, as I'm looking for a new horse and since I want to eventually get into endurance I am hoping to get an arab or something gaited.
> 
> Last night I was browsing horses on equinenow and came across two that looked interesting. One was a 14'2 grade paso and one was a 14'1 arab who was listed at 850 lbs.
> 
> I'm 5'4", 173 lbs this morning (and losing!). Do you think those horses would be able to carry me long distances?


I think they will be able to carry you. I also think that the more you ride, the better shape you will get in. That weight should melt off.


----------



## newtrailriders

phantomhorse13 said:


> The arab could be a good possibility assuming its a working type arab and not one of the mutant seahorse show ones. Can you post pics or give us a link to the ad?
> 
> Is the 'grade paso' a Paso Fino or a Peruvian Paso? While Paso Fino's are very comfortable, I am not sure their busy-but-not-ground-covering gaits are really suitable for distance. I am sure someone, somewhere, has one doing distance.. but overall that would not be a breed I would look for. Peruvians are generally a lot bigger moving horses, so could potentially handle distance. They can also be heavier muscled though, which means more work cooling them out than most arabs. Nicole's horse Hombre is a Peruvian. He has done LDs and I think could do a mellow 50, but he takes a lot more cooling than any of our arabs. @SwissMiss 's mare Raya is also a Peruvian, so they can def make great trail horses.





SwissMiss said:


> @Spanish Rider, you look like you belong on that PRE
> 
> @newtrailriders I looked at the video of the Paso you mentioned, and it is def a Fino cross. While I 've heard of some people using Finos for endurance, I don't know how successful they are. If you would go for a Fino, look for one with a larger stride (not show line). The horse for sale look off to me. It may be just the ground that makes him gait awkwardly, but it doesn't look right for me.
> And I agree with @PhantomHorse 13, some Peruvians are used in endurance. Hombre is one of the horses I always start drooling when she puts a pic up - don't tell Raya :wink: But he is also one of the kind with the "sturdier" legs - lots of Peruvians are very full bodied with spindly legs...
> 
> e


Phantom, I started a new thread with photos of the horses I'm considering, as well as a video of the "Paso." See SwissMiss's comment above. I missed out on the calmer arab and the "firey" one would likely be too much horse for me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

newtrailriders said:


> I missed out on the calmer arab and the "firey" one would likely be too much horse for me.


I found the thread and did comment there. But I don't think you really missed out on either one. :wink:




SwissMiss said:


> there is a ride less than 1 hr from here and I am really interested in going and having a look (see what you have done? :biggrin. If I just want to go there and soak in the atmosphere and get a feel about the "craziness", when should I plan to be there? Right at the start or rather going to the end? Position myself somewhere close to the vetting???


First thing would be to find out if the ride has checks in camp or away. [If you tell me what ride I may know, or else I can likely find the right person to ask.] If the ride has away check(s), then you would def want to be there at the start (if there is going to be excitement, that is generally when it happens) as you won't see anybody again for hours until they finish! Once they leave camp, you can hang out in the crew and vetting area for the most stuff to watch.. but its a lot of hurry up and wait. You will see crews and management getting stuff ready, but there will likely be a long gap between the start and the first check. [Again, if you let me know which ride, I can try to find out things like loop lengths too, to give you a better idea of how many books you need to bring for the breaks.]

Sometimes the end of the ride can be exciting, if people race to the finish. Other times the finish doesn't look too much different than people coming in for holds. :wink: If you really want the best place to learn, you can volunteer to be a vet scribe.. then you get to see the good and the bad and most vets are happy to explain what they are seeing and why to newbies.


----------



## SwissMiss

Thanks @*phantomhorse13* ! It's the Shockaloe ride beginning of December - can't get much closer than that  I emailed the assistant ride manager, but am guessing they are pretty busy at the moment and a reply may take a while... 
I was considering to volunteer, but I'm afraid to be more of a burden than help. 

Your videos and descriptions normally sound really exciting and lots of fun, so I want to see it for myself


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*


> @Spanish Rider , you look like you belong on that PRE


I know, she is a real sweetie. She was the steady-eddy beginner horse I started riding a year after my accident. I love her to death, and actually went by to visit her this week to take her some treats. However, she is in her late 20s, and I felt some sort of thyroid mass. She really needs to be retired.

I checked out the Shockaloe, and it looks like so much fun! I think it is a great idea for you to go see what it's like, even if you can't volunteer. Maybe once you meet some people you could volunteer for the next event. In the end, *phatom* is going to make converts out of all of us!

*phantom,*
Thank you for the photo of yourself with Lani. She should be proud of all that she has accomplished (I could not do what any of you do myself). To her advantage, I would also say that her center of gravity is lower, but I carry my weight high. In jumping, I had to be especially conscious of this fact. Even now, I notice the effect of the height of my weight when in two-point position on smaller horses.


----------



## Celeste

I am tall. 5'9". I carry my weight low. I am all legs. I do fine on a 15 hand horse. I am not jumping now. (At least not intentionally.) When I buy jeans, I get 34 inch inseams. My DH is slightly taller than I am and he buys 30 inch inseam jeans.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Enough donuts will drop your center of gravity :hide:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Enough donuts will drop your center of gravity


:rofl: I am literally laughing out loud! Yeah, well Spanish donuts suck, so no help there. Besides, I never gain in my hips or thighs. But, please, let's not talk about food. I am making a conscious effort to lose some weight before I try the PREs (not a peer pressure thing; I am hoping that less weight will be better for my back... also hoping I don't pass out).


----------



## Celeste

AnitaAnne said:


> Enough donuts will drop your center of gravity :hide:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## newtrailriders

I MUST lose weight if I'm going to get anywhere with this horse riding stuff! I've lost 14 lbs in about 3 weeks, just doing the 1200 calorie per day thing, but I go to bed thinking about food and wake up thinking about food and then somebody on here mentioned donuts and I'm fantasizing about one of those big fried ones rolled in cinnamon sugar....and this morning I saw a photo of a pecan-smothered cheesecake OMG.

This black coffee is pretty good though.


----------



## SwissMiss

newtrailriders said:


> This black coffee is pretty good though.


The ONLY way to drink coffee :grin: :starbucks:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hmm, yes I too am enjoying freshly ground black coffee. Had some yogurt and an apple for breakfast. 

Congrats on losing 14 pounds @newtrailriders ! My official diet starts the day after Thanksgiving. Gotta avoid all those goodies folks start bringing in to work or Chivas will revolt, he needs a diet too though...it is hard to sit properly when one is doing the splits! 

Check out his rear from the end of summer! Fat boy! We had stopped at the little Church nestled in the woods at Warden Camp in the Cheaha Forest. I was trying to get him turned around so could use the steps to remount.


----------



## newtrailriders

How come people don't oooo and aaaaah over my fat butt they way I'm oooing and Aaaaahing over Chivas'?


----------



## AnitaAnne

newtrailriders said:


> How come people don't oooo and aaaaah over my fat butt they way I'm oooing and Aaaaahing over Chivas'?


Hmm, I have no idea; but thank you for the kind words about my sweet boy. 

I call him the Prettiest Pony _in the World_, but then I'm a bit partial to him


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne Chivas is looking great! He is beautiful!


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, Chivas looks great! And the braided mane seems to be a _thing_ here to keep our ponies cooler


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, Chivas looks great! And the braided mane seems to be a _thing_ here to keep our ponies cooler


Agree, can't have manes flowing in the breeze when the humidity is nearly 99% all summer

He would have dreadlocks if I didn't braid him! Have thought about shortening his mane but it would probably stand straight up :icon_rolleyes: and besides, I love his thick wavy hair


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Agree, can't have manes flowing in the breeze when the humidity is nearly 99% all summer
> 
> He would have dreadlocks if I didn't braid him! Have thought about shortening his mane but it would probably stand straight up :icon_rolleyes: and besides, I love his thick wavy hair


Raya is a coming up a little short in the hair department - especially compared to other Peruvians, and I get serious hair-envy seeing other horses with thick, flowing manes... That is until I remember that most of the year it is simply hot and humid here, so maybe my pony is _smart_ to hold off in the hair department :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne Chivas is looking great! He is beautiful!


Thank you ma'am


----------



## Spanish Rider

*newtrailriders*,
Wow! 14 pounds already? How are you doing it? 1200 calories a day would not keep me conscious.

*AnitaAnne,*


> My official diet starts the day after Thanksgiving.


I usually cut way back on carbs in November so I can enjoy myself on Thanksgiving, then do the same in December so I can enjoy the holidays. I will say, though, that if I didn't work at home and were at an office where people were bringing in Christmas goodies, I would be doomed. Power to you!

Love the pink helmet. This summer, I bought myself the Troxel Intrepid in Mulberry (aka grown-up purple) and I get lots of compliments on it. Here, everyone wears black (if they wear anything at all). My next purchase will be a ruby red one.

Also love the braids on Chivas. One thing I miss about having my own horse is braiding.

*SwissMiss,*
Is that Raya in your profile pic? A Peruvian paso? I love the coloring. Have you got any full-body pics to drool a bit?


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> Is that Raya in your profile pic? A Peruvian paso? I love the coloring. Have you got any full-body pics to drool a bit?


Oh my, don't encourage me :biggrin: I love sharing pictures of my pony, lol.

There are some here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/our-horses-perfect-781377/page8/#post1970430978

But here is one (with braids :wink


----------



## newtrailriders

Spanish Rider said:


> *newtrailriders*,
> Wow! 14 pounds already? How are you doing it? 1200 calories a day would not keep me conscious.


A 100 calorie slimfast shake every hour on the hour while I'm at work and two 250 cal meals (lunch and supper). When that hour is up I'm looking for my slimfast like a crackhead looking for a fix. Friday I was suprised by something unexpected at work and had to go 3 hours without anything. Nearly passed out. Flipped my boss the bird - I was hangry and it was his fault LOL


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Wow, she is beautiful! I have always had a soft spot for palominos, and I have yet to see one in Spain. Love the last pic in the other thread where she has her head turned. :loveshower:

*newtrailriders,*
Yeah, that would definitely leave me comatose. I am using a food scale and myfitnesspal to track calories, which I really like because I am a real foods person (I basically eat nothing out of a box) and it's harder to define calorie content when food is not pre-packaged. Well, I am glad it it working for you, but I'll stick to my grilled turkey breast and baby spinach, thank you! 

When you're done, we'll need to see some before and after pics, please. :clap:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@newtrailriders : good for you for being able to stick to a diet plan (and a really intense one at that)! I am glad you are seeing the results, as that hopefully is more motivation to stick with it. I have no self control and would just eat the donut.. 

@AnitaAnne : Chivas is such a handsome boy. You need to post pics more often.

@SwissMiss : every time you post tacked pics of Ms Raya, I am so intrigued by your saddle. When we win the lottery, I hope to come visit and experience it for myself.


Today, it was a balmy 40 with 18-20 mph sustained winds and chance of snow showers all day. DH wanted to hike up the Sugarloaf to clear around his treestand. We took the dogs. It wasn't nearly as miserable as I expected it to be, as I made the mistake of looking at the weather station before we left - real feel of 28F. As well as doing some trimming by the stand, DH showed me a piece of abandoned trail I had never seen before. We did quite a bit of trimming on it and still need to get out with a chainsaw to clear a couple downed trees before it's usable for the horses, but it will be a nice alternative route.

Mia supervised.










When we got home, I was floored when DH suggested taking the horses out for a ride. While the wind wasn't terrible on the Sugarloaf itself, it was raging in the open! But DH was indeed serious - so out we went with Sultan and Phin. The whole story is in my journal.

We jogged (blew?) over to the Sugarloaf and then moseyed up and around it.










Phin's opinion of posing for pics:


















Tomorrow, I am supposed to be meeting Nicole in the morning to ride, then coming home to prep the house for my parent's arrival on Tuesday. I can hardly believe its already Thanksgiving week!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider thank you. She is growing on me, as I didn't like her looks at the beginning... She is just not my type. But by now I love her and find her beautiful 
@newtrailriders your diet plan just made faint! Awesome for you sticking to it, I would not be able to do so. Maybe there is a reason I am overweight :think:
@phantomhorse13 if you ever get in the vicinity, please let me know. I am more than happy to let you try a Peruvian saddle. Recently I stopped using the thick leather cushion and actually find it more comfortable (no padding in the seat). I love the saddle but am convinced it doesn't fit Raya too well. The last couple of rides she was completely dry all over the seat. Just wet at the pommel and cantle - so I think it's bridging... Tried to shim and made it worse...
Saddle fitting is fun, right?

Real feel of 28?????? :hide:


----------



## newtrailriders

I posted these on my thread but just have to post them here too! Picked out my new ride today, bringing him home Saturday.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mbtKXpAgtGH173hIyP8ziwMZvfu7iTfW/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/15QokOp2lTyagVXFWcBuka7UkRCO_VKDt/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QpihePGVYAQvT1dfmVKV2RbnFGGuwI7P/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
I was also very curious about your saddle Didn't realize it was Peruvian, though. Just though it was some western variation (I have never ridden in a western saddle, and I can't even think of when I've seen one in person).

*phantom,*
Speaking of saddle, in your journal I was curious about the girth placement on your saddle. Again, I know nothing about non-H/J saddles, but what is the theory behind the girth being so far back? (am I asking a stupid question?) 

*newtrailriders,*
Holy cow! A new horse! That was so fast!


----------



## newtrailriders

I know, SwissMiss!! I haven?t paid for him yet but don?t think I will change my mind. He?s everything I?m looking for and then some. There?s nothing that horse hasn?t done, and at 18 he?s still used for long distance trail riding. Sounds like his owner is a bit on the competitive side. At the end of a 37 mile ride TJ was lagging behind with the quarter horses instead of up front with the young gaited horses all his owners friends and family ride. The owner bought a new fox trotter and TJ has only been ridden once in the past eight months. The owners daughter is taking care of selling him. After all that time without being ridden she was able to jump on him bareback with no bridle, ride him all over with just a rope around his neck. We went for a ride yesterday and will go for a longer one Saturday. So excited, but he?s really tall and I?m really out of shape. The gym will be seeing more of me now that I don?t have the lack of a good riding horse as an excuse not to ride.


----------



## Celeste

@newtrailriders Buy him fast. I picked out a horse and the owner sold it out from under me before I could get up there to get him. It was only one day delay. He looks like a great horse. If you just want to trail ride and don't want to gallop 100 miles in one sitting, he should have 10 more good years in him with good dental, hoof, and nutritional care.


----------



## AnitaAnne

WOW @newtrailriders that was quick! He sure is a handsome fellow! Sounds like you will be able to go have that life you wanted riding with your DH. :thumbsup:
@SwissMiss I too am intrigued by Miss Raya's saddle; it really looks so comfortable! About the padding, have you thought of trying a treeless saddle pad? I used to use mine with my western saddle just because it was so comfortable for the horse. 

She is a beauty and I _love_ the braids! 
@phantomhorse13 what a lovely way to end the season; a ride with your DH and some new trails! So good to hear Phin didn't do anything crazy. My Chivas is much happier in the woods too, or at least riding next to trees  

Mia is looking fabulous btw.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Chivas patiently waiting for his supper in my oh-so-fancy barn, lol


----------



## AnitaAnne

My beautiful Arabian guide mares and their riders from last weekends ride...the bay wants me to hurry up, lol


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, Chivas is so HANDSOME 

re the saddle pad. It may be a good idea to try some different pads before looking for a new saddle :wink:. I am currently using a 1 inch Diamond wool pad (that is shimmable) and we both seem to like it... Despite the obvious huge dry area, Raya has shown no indication of a bad saddle fit: no pinning ears, uneven gait or flinching when I palpate her... But then again, she is the kind of horse that would die trying to go further than she could if you asked her.

Now a novice question: what qualifies for a treeless pad?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Great question! Treeless saddle pads have padding (usually a type of memory style foam) on the sides and space down the center that keeps pressure off the spine. 

I like the Haf Equitation brand for Chivas because of the grippy bottom layer called sympanova (I think). 

The other brands are Skito, Barefoot, Equipedic, and Toklat that I know of

I would not get a Hilason brand pad...

Here is a couple of examples and links: 

Pads

HAF 5100 Reining Western Saddle Pad

Endurance Horseback Riding Saddle Pads

Toklat WoolBack 30x30 Square UltraCell Pad Contoured


----------



## Celeste

Reinsman makes the best anti-bridging pad I have used.

You can get it in fleece or "tacky-too". Oddly enough, my horses prefer the tacky-too backing. 

It is called a swayback pad, but it also works if the saddle is swaybacked.

https://www.statelinetack.com/item/reinsman-tacky-too-contour-swayback-pad/E018254/


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have a Reinsman pad with a tacky bottom, but Chivas did not like it for some reason. I think it was too firm, but just not sure. 

What I used for Dreamer over a Barefoot Treeless pad and Dram over a regular Dressage pad was this Lami-Cell pad, love this thing!!: 

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/blk-lami-cell-full-shock-memory-pad


----------



## Celeste

My poor old Abby, who still loves to go for a short ride, uses a swayback pad AND a doubled over fleece pad over that in the middle to prevent bridging. I think the term for her is "lacking topline".


----------



## phantomhorse13

@newtrailriders : Congrats on the new horse! He sounds like exactly what you were hoping for.

@SwissMiss : saddle fitting is the _worst thing ever_.

@AnitaAnne : I think your barn looks lovely and Chivas sure doesn't seem to be complaining (except maybe about the human who paused in bringing his food to take his picture ).




Spanish Rider said:


> Speaking of saddle, in your journal I was curious about the girth placement on your saddle. Again, I know nothing about non-H/J saddles, but what is the theory behind the girth being so far back? (am I asking a stupid question?)


Certainly not a stupid question! 

The short version of the saga: I have been struggling with finding a girth that doesn't bother Phin during competitions. He not only has a forward girth groove, he also has a quite prominent ridge of muscle that goes right across the place a girth would lay normally. I tried a bazillion different girth materials and shapes and sizes for the english-type saddle I had been riding him in (all written about in my journal, if you are bored and want to read back). Thought I maybe had it figured out, but was still having to slather him in desitin constantly. Then tried a 2-day ride and even _with_ the desitin, he was sore by halfway through the second day. Not knowing what else to do, I decided to try a saddle with different rigging. I started with the new-to-us saddle Y-rigged (also called center-fire rigging) but Phin hated the back strap. So more recently I changed it to a 7/8ths-type rigging (normally associated with western saddles) and so far that seems to be working.



Decided not to ride today as it is still super windy and it was spitting snow this morning. Nicole isn't feeling 100%, so I saw no reason to ride when it's a real feel of 19F. Instead, I am madly doing laundry (which I swear reproduces in the night) and getting the house cleaned up. My parents arrive tomorrow to spend Thanksgiving with us.


----------



## Celeste

I am not going to ride today. DH and I are going to put together the new round bale cover we bought. The obnoxious logging company is moving equipment out, so hopefully I will be able to safely ride back to our own trails tomorrow. (I rode yesterday because they aren't working on Sundays.)


----------



## Change

Friday the farrier was out. Cally got a reset and Tango his usual trim. M&M/Rapper got his trim and complements from the farrier for being good and having nice feet (once she got rid of the excess). 

Saturday was a busy, bust our butts day as we scooped manure, spread 8 yards of wet fill in prep for winter grass planting, realizing all 4 tires on the yard tractor (lawn mower) were flat and refilling them, airing up one of the big tractor tires, finding out granddaughter had run over a bolt with the F150 (brand new tires!).... worked well past dark and was exhausted. At least we got a lot done!

Sunday I saddled up Rapper and went for a short ride. I had to use my trooper saddle, as it seems to be the only thing that fits him. He was a bit anxious about being away from the other horses (understandable) and called out to them on occasion, but he was very responsive and never refused. He had a couple small spooks - again, understandable since it was Very Windy - but again... just slight jump/halt/look kinds of things. I'll take it. He was forward and willing to work, but after about 2 miles, he was getting wet on the chest and since it was a cool (50s?) and getting later, I didn't want him to get lathered and catch a chill as temps fell. Good thing, too - there was frost on the ground this morning! I think all this boyo really needs is some miles to get him back in condition. Overall - a really Nice Horse.

And today - more working from home and later Rapper goes to the vet to get his teeth floated. I think I'll have them clean his sheath while we're at it. He'll be sedated and I won't have to get my hands dirty! LOL!


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> It is called a swayback pad, but it also works if the saddle is swaybacked.


:rofl:
Maybe I am just not skilled enough (yet) for proper shimming - probably comes with practice!

I have this pad :Contoured Relief Pads | Diamond Wool Pad Company
and was thinking if it bridges, I need to add the middle shims... Maybe I just have to add the back ones too???
Or maybe leave out the leather pad???? I was told that the leather pad is supposed to distribute the weight across the whole surface - clearly not working here. People that ride in Peruvian saddles claim that this is important, as the tree is not padded at all :think:
@AnitaAnne, do you have some used pads in your tack store that you would like to get rid off and think may work???


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl:
> Maybe I am just not skilled enough (yet) for proper shimming - probably comes with practice!
> 
> I have this pad :Contoured Relief Pads | Diamond Wool Pad Company
> and was thinking if it bridges, I need to add the middle shims... Maybe I just have to add the back ones too???
> Or maybe leave out the leather pad???? I was told that the leather pad is supposed to distribute the weight across the whole surface - clearly not working here. People that ride in Peruvian saddles claim that this is important, as the tree is not padded at all :think:
> 
> @AnitaAnne, do you have some used pads in your tack store that you would like to get rid off and think may work???


Do I have any used pads? :rofl::rofl: 

Oh I might have one...or two...or maybe a lot more :redface:

Will be taking pictures soon. (probably Sunday if the weather holds.) I'm not even sure what I have, but if you measure the length and width of the saddle I can see if anything would fit.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Do I have any used pads? :rofl::rofl:


That's what I was thinking :biggrin:

My current pad is 30x30, but will measure my saddle, as the pad is longer than the saddle...


----------



## newtrailriders

Change, I think paying the vet to do the sheath cleaning is well worth it. I read up on how to do it and went out in the pasture with all the stuff and it occurred to me that my parents who live next door may be watching out the window and anybody driving by may see me and it wouldn't be long before word got out that I was a horse molester. I just couldn't bring myself to do it and brought him to the vet LOL.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> That's what I was thinking :biggrin:
> 
> My current pad is 30x30, but will measure my saddle, as the pad is longer than the saddle...


You know me so well


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> You know me so well


:biggrin:

You shouldn't have mentioned that you want to reduce the size of your tack shop :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, sort of freaking out. I have come across some websites that list weight limits of 170 for Spanish purebreds: https://www.equitours.com/horseback-riding/classical-dressage-and-high-school-training/

Maybe because they are 3-hour classes? High school movements?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spanish Rider said:


> OK, sort of freaking out. I have come across some websites that list weight limits of 170 for Spanish purebreds: https://www.equitours.com/horseback-riding/classical-dressage-and-high-school-training/
> 
> Maybe because they are 3-hour classes? High school movements?


While I think any owner has the right to decide what is or isn't ok for their personal horses.. I think that weight limit is pretty ridiculous. Again, I point you to the picture of Lani and Fugi. And I could post other pictures of people who weigh over 170 riding "tiny" arabs many, many miles. 

I am sure doing high school movements is a lot of work for the horse. I find riding dressage even at the low level I am capable of much more tiring than distance riding, so would only assume the horse feels the same. So that may be a consideration. Another thought that comes to mind is an UNSKILLED person, trying to do high school movements would be a lot harder on the horse, so the combination of being unskilled and weight would likely multiply the work of the horse. I am quite sure if you gave me an upper level dressage horse and said go try a GP test (ha!) that lugging my flopping self around would be a lot more work for the horse than carrying a large GP-educated male rider even though he would outweigh me standing on the ground.

I also think Spain seems to be a very weight-obsessed country.


----------



## SwissMiss

There is a tour operator in Peru that offers rides to Machu Picchu - am dreaming of doing that one day... They have a strict 190 lbs rider limit as well (and will weigh riders if in doubt)... In addition, only intermediate to advanced riders are allowed on that ride - and it costs a fortune! So probably not going to happen...
I've seen video footage of a ride and I'm not sure if I could do it anyway. Naaaarrow, rocky paths along impressive drop offs. If you ride a gelding, there is not even mane to grab :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> I also think Spain seems to be a very weight-obsessed country.


BINGO! Although the sites I've seen are of British expats.

Well, I will try not to obsess about it now, as my intention is only to work at a walk and I have a very balanced seat. I am just sort of preparing myself for the onslaught of questions the dressage trainer may ask. I am thinking of going down to the riding center to talk to him tomorrow and brush some horses. Or maybe just brush some horses and cry. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*

Machu Pichu on horseback? I don't think I could handle it own my own two feet at that altitude! I say, "You go, girl" but I am keeping that one off my own personal bucket list! You are a stronger woman than I.


----------



## SwissMiss

@*Spanish Rider* , yes it is on my bucket list - but probably will never be able to do it - because I am terrified of heights 
In case anybody is curious: https://www.perolchico.com/


----------



## Spanish Rider

Well, the one ride that I do have on my bucket list is the Pacific Crest Trail. Do you have any others on yours?


----------



## newtrailriders

I would love to do the pacific crest trail, as well.


----------



## Change

newtrailriders said:


> Change, I think paying the vet to do the sheath cleaning is well worth it. I read up on how to do it and went out in the pasture with all the stuff and it occurred to me that my parents who live next door may be watching out the window and anybody driving by may see me and it wouldn't be long before word got out that I was a horse molester. I just couldn't bring myself to do it and brought him to the vet LOL.


I've never had a problem with cleaning any of my horses' sheathes - just part of owning horses for a (long) lifetime. But, that being said, I knew he hadn't been done in over 2 years, so I imagined a pretty impressive bean would have to be in there - and boy, was I right! That sucker was the size of a large lima bean! I don't know that anyone could have gotten it without sedation! 

Rapper had some pretty sharp edges on his teeth - enough to cause some minor irritation to his tongue and cheek, so he's probably pretty happy out there munching down breakfast right now. Vet also confirmed he's 15ish and said he's in great health. 



Spanish Rider said:


> Well, the one ride that I do have on my bucket list is the Pacific Crest Trail. Do you have any others on yours?


I have the Pacific Crest Trail on my list along with the Arizona Trail. I was very disappointed to learn that only about 25 miles of the Appalachian Trail is open to horses - that would have been a challenging ride. I'm also planning on riding the Arizona Stage Coach Trail that runs from Flagstaff to the Grand Canyon. I also want to do the 100 Day Mustang Challenge.


----------



## SwissMiss

Golly, now I even have more things that I would like to do!


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> yes it is on my bucket list - but probably will never be able to do it - because I am terrified of heights
> In case anybody is curious: https://www.perolchico.com/





Spanish Rider said:


> Well, the one ride that I do have on my bucket list is the Pacific Crest Trail.


I have done parts of the PCT because Tevis uses them. Lots of places you call fall off cliffs and die, but we managed not to. Certainly breathtaking scenery.

Those Peru rides look _amazing_. I would need to win the lottery (and close my eyes during some parts), but omg bucket list item for sure!!


Today I started the day with potatoes (yes, they are coming out of storage already!) and ended up with family arriving. I likely won't be around much until the company has departed. I hope everyone has a fantastic Thanksgiving. I certainly have many, many things in my life I am profoundly thankful for.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*


> I hope everyone has a fantastic Thanksgiving.


You, too! Obviously, it's not a holiday in Spain, but I have converted my in-laws. I will have 18 to dinner on the 2nd (kids have finals this week and next). Still am trying to locate a couple of turkeys...


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> I have done parts of the PCT because Tevis uses them. Lots of places you call fall off cliffs and die, but we managed not to. Certainly breathtaking scenery.
> 
> Those Peru rides look _amazing_. I would need to win the lottery (and close my eyes during some parts), but omg bucket list item for sure!!


Yes, only a little over 4k for 11 days of riding :wink: But it simply looks amazing and their horses look great as well. 
And I am pretty good at closing my eyes already :wink: I am not only scared of heights (ironic from someone who grew up in the mountains ), but bridges as well... And we have tons of them here on our trails!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*


> And I am pretty good at closing my eyes already


:rofl: Seriously? Every now and then, I like doing exercises that we used to do as kids (windmill, round-the-world, airplane), but in my old age I am now horrendously unbalanced with my eyes closed, even at the walk!

OK. Went to the barn to talk to the dressage instructor... got very emotional. This man has no idea what he's in for. :eek_color: I know my trainer told him I sometimes get nervous since my accident, but I don't thing he understands that I get full-on panic attacks. Should be fun. I have improved though, believe it not. Just a year ago, my body freaked out every time I tried riding a new horse, but since we changed to the new barn, I have been able to ride several different horses with no problem. I am almost confident that I will not have a problem tomorrow. Sort of. Maybe. I hope.

Oh, yes, we decided that we are going to have our first class tomorrow. YIKES. He also said that we can do whatever I want. THAT could be a problem. After working at a walk for a while, my back feels all loose and cozy-warm, and that is when I have this urge to really ride. If at that point you say, "Do you want to canter?" I will of course say yes. And THAT is when I overdo it, and it has happened on numerous occasions with my other coach. So I really need to make it clear that I ONLY want to work at a walk for a few weeks, at least. And, hopefully, when needed, he will be able to control me.:mrgreen:


----------



## SwissMiss

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Blue

Happy Thanksgiving! Hoping everyone enjoys family and blessings today.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Happy Thanksgiving! I hope you are all enjoying a wonderful day with your families.


----------



## Spanish Rider

I had a great first dressage lesson! :loveshower: I had butterflies when I got to the barn, but then I tacked up with another student my son's age, whom I have ridden with before. I had no panic attacks, worked at a walk (shoulder in, circles, and Spanish step!) and then even a bit of sitting trot. I know, I know, I had said no trot. Sometimes I act like I'm an irresponsible 5-year-old! But, I felt so comfortable I had to try. It was not an extended trot, just a slow controlled prance (and I am sticking with that excuse).

I am now completely convinced that the leg placement with the dressage saddle most benefits my back. For now, I will have weekly dressage lessons with the dressage instructor, but I am also curious to try riding the other horses at the barn with a dressage saddle.

Here are a few photos of "Presumido", which means "Show Off". :wink: He is much smaller than what I am used to. He came up to my shoulder, so I would be surprised if he was even 15hh. In fact, he reminded me of riding my hobbie horse (on a spring stand) as a child.

Negatives? He is 19, and his bad side is my bad side, so flexion towards the left is going to be a challenge.


----------



## Celeste

Spanish Rider -- He is beautiful. Don't worry that he is old. Old guys are the greatest!


----------



## Celeste

Here are a few pics from a couple of rides this week.


----------



## Celeste

We have a small horse that is almost 29 years old. She is a bit small for me. My daughter (who is the same age) has been spending a lot of time with the old horse, playing with her and giving her treats. This horse has not been ridden in over 15 years. Until today. My daughter just had to give it a try. "Lucky" was totally chill about the whole thing. They just walked.


----------



## Celeste

I've been in a picture taking mood.


----------



## AnitaAnne

A Belated Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! I spent the day at work, not all bad because I did get a free lunch curtesy of the Hospital! 

So then got today off unexpectedly because the census was down and I remembered to ask 

Spent the morning at sales, more or less for ideas. I did get all but one person bought for, and picked up a great 3-step aluminum step stool at Lowes! I was thrilled with that purchase as it was only $15 regularly $25. It will make painting the house MUCH easier! 

Then in the afternoon went to ride my horse. Had plans to trail ride tomorrow and wanted to work him before so maybe he could be a bit less spooky. 

All was going well until I decided to go over the little jump my riding buddy put in the arena. It is only 8" high so no big deal, right? Except he caught his back toe on a little tiny soft spot thus catching the little jump pole as he walked over. Knocking the jump caused the "jump standards" aka kitty litter buckets with rocks to fall making a HUGE racket. 

Chivas, being the nervy reactive soul he is, started bucking. I nearly managed to stay on until I sort of sat on his neck and that set him off bucking with renewed vigor and so I went off :sad:

Amazingly I got a bump on my head even though I had on my Tippary sportage helmet. I must have landed hard...whole right side is sore and I think he must have stepped on my right foot because it is scraped. 

So no trail ride tomorrow and I might have to buy a new helmet. This is not the first time it has hit the ground, but there is a scrape mark on it now. Didn't see any cracks.

Anyone know how long they last? It is dated made 12/11


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste I love all the pictures! Nice to see you riding your pretty princess and your DD! (But your old guy did make me tear up a bit...)
@Spanish Rider sounds like a great ride!! Dressage saddles are comfortable; what were you riding in before?


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, so sorry Chivas played bronco, ouch! :sad: Re the helmet: they normally advise to replace helmets after 5 years - or after a fall! I don't even want to imagine how your head would be feeling without a helmet! Hope you are doing ok!

btw, ridingwarehouse has their black friday sale: everything 25% off


----------



## newtrailriders

OMG Anita. Glad you’re alright.

What the heck is wrong with all of us? A bunch of grown women putting ourselves in this danger? LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you ladies, I am trying not to be a wimp about this, but I am really sore. 

Don't know what is the matter with me; must be crazy trying to ride such a nervy horse. He does the dreaded spook-n-buck which always sends me flying! 

When I was a kid, my friend rode the buckers and I rode the ones that liked to rear. She couldn't stay on a rearing horse and I couldn't stay on a bucker. 

So this is not a new problem, just an old body that goes splat instead of bouncing. 

So what do I do? Insist the jumps be supported on something else? Try to train Chivas to ignore a rock slide under his feet? 

I have a milk jug that I cleaned out and put rocks in. Haven't used it for years. Brought it over to Chivas once I had him untacked and he touched the bottle with his nose on command. No fear there. 

So what to do??? 

I just hope I can work Monday because I am so in trouble if I can't. That is the problem with being the only person, everything falls on me :frown_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I would have a concussion if I didn't have that helmet on; I never ride without one anymore. 

Didn't ever ride with a helmet (Dressage riders didn't use them) until Courtney King Dye accident. Then I realized that my head was not safe even though I was "just making circles in a ring". 

Plus I see lots of head injuries in the hospital, not just from horses. Broken bodies are common on my unit.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, sounds like you had a great lesson. And the horse is gorgeous too 
@Celeste, nice pictures! 

I am nursing some sore muscles :smile: Went to AR to celebrate Thanksgiving with our US "family" and took the opportunity to ride with my friend there, as we try to do every year. Rode one of his new mares (yes, a nice red one :wink and trotted like there is no tomorrow. As she also has a very nice, slow canter I even cantered! Probably the first time I have done that off the lunge line in over 20 years! Since my accident over 30 years ago I have very mixed feelings about cantering - but now I know I can still do it. Not pretty, for sure, but not that bad either. Mission accomplished!
But man, by today I felt that I did something different, lol.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I would have a concussion if I didn't have that helmet on; I never ride without one anymore.
> 
> Didn't ever ride with a helmet (Dressage riders didn't use them) until Courtney King Dye accident. Then I realized that my head was not safe even though I was "just making circles in a ring".


I am with you on that one: If I forget my helmet - no riding and we go for a walk instead... But it took a head-first fall on pavement to knock some sense into me - nobody was wearing a helmet back then. I decided I was extremely lucky back then, and better not tempt fate again :wink:


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnn*, Glad you're ok. Horses buck at stupid things sometimes and then disregard the major scary stuff, right? How's your back feeling?


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Horses buck at stupid things sometimes and then disregard the major scary stuff, right?


Sometimes I wish they could talk - or understand when we try to reason with them :wink:
@AnitaAnne, how are you doing today? Hopefully not too bad!


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I think that you and I are the craziest women I know. Do you think that Chivas and The Princess are Facebook buddies, plotting against us?

I hope you are ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne I think that you and I are the craziest women I know. Do you think that Chivas and The Princess are Facebook buddies, plotting against us?
> 
> I hope you are ok.


Hmm. Maybe we need to check FB and see if they have been talking...

Honestly though, it is really my fault. I just don't always think before I act :redface: I should have known he would come apart if the bucket turned over, but I didn't think at all. 

See jump = go over jump :icon_rolleyes:

Chivas is not a jumping horse, have never seen him jump anything!! He goes over logs just fine but I always let him walk. For some reason the sight of a white pvc pole caused me to think I was still young and limber and riding a nice jumper :icon_rolleyes: My imagination was playing tricks on me. Used to do the same thing as a kid; jumping potholes with my bike while dreaming I was on a big red horse! 

Y'all will be glad to know that the plastic kitty litter boxes are gone. While I admire the ingenuity, they just are not safe. I told my friend we would have to use something else. Maybe just some wooden X to rest the post on. They can be loose or attached, don't care which. But she wants barrels so the jump will be higher *sigh* 

It really wouldn't matter except they are in the pasture with the horses. 

Anyway, I slept better than I expected; could sleep on my left side and my back. Woke up this morning with a very bad headache, which is highly unusual for me. Right hip is still quite sore and getting in and out of the car quite a challenge, but over all better than I expected. 

My friend said Chivas was close to my head, so maybe he hit my head? Not a kick, I would remember that, but a bump? 

The headache is a bit of concern, but I probably needed some sense knocked into me anyway...

Half of me wants a safer horse, but the other half thinks Chivas is mostly pretty good. Its that spook-n-buck that gets me. Have to try to teach him to spook in place.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I am nursing some sore muscles :smile: Went to AR to celebrate Thanksgiving with our US "family" and took the opportunity to ride with my friend there, as we try to do every year. Rode one of his new mares (yes, a nice red one :wink and trotted like there is no tomorrow. As she also has a very nice, slow canter I even cantered! Probably the first time I have done that off the lunge line in over 20 years! Since my accident over 30 years ago I have very mixed feelings about cantering - but now I know I can still do it. Not pretty, for sure, but not that bad either. Mission accomplished!
> But man, by today I felt that I did something different, lol.


WOW :clap: First canter in 20 years? WOW you must be thrilled! That is the good kind of sore :smile:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> WOW :clap: First canter in 20 years? WOW you must be thrilled! That is the good kind of sore :smile:


Well, I cantered a few strides on the longe-line when I started to take lessons again 4 years ago... But nothing to even get my "feel" back, as the gelding I was riding was _really_ not up for cantering anymore...
Wednesday I was actually thrilled I still knew how to trot :rofl: and lo and behold, I even got my diagonals right :biggrin: Then my friend told me to stop, collect the mare and cue her in a canter - he knows how much I am in my own way when it comes to riding and gave me no time to get nervous  Poor mare, for a while I was bouncing a quite a bit (and didn't give her enough rein), but it got better, as soon as I remember not to brace . After a couple of rounds we finished up with some relaxed trotting. A very happy camper indeed


----------



## newtrailriders

SwissMiss said:


> @Spanish Rider, sounds like you had a great lesson. And the horse is gorgeous too
> @Celeste, nice pictures!
> 
> I am nursing some sore muscles :smile: Went to AR to celebrate Thanksgiving with our US "family" and took the opportunity to ride with my friend there, as we try to do every year. Rode one of his new mares (yes, a nice red one :wink and trotted like there is no tomorrow. As she also has a very nice, slow canter I even cantered! Probably the first time I have done that off the lunge line in over 20 years! Since my accident over 30 years ago I have very mixed feelings about cantering - but now I know I can still do it. Not pretty, for sure, but not that bad either. Mission accomplished!
> But man, by today I felt that I did something different, lol.





SwissMiss said:


> I am with you on that one: If I forget my helmet - no riding and we go for a walk instead... But it took a head-first fall on pavement to knock some sense into me - nobody was wearing a helmet back then. I decided I was extremely lucky back then, and better not tempt fate again :wink:


Congratulations on cantering again! Cantering usually scares the bejeezus out of me but I cantered today, also for the first time in years, and it was fun. I usually worry that the horse is going to trip and start tumbling head over heels. If that happened (which, really, it never does right?) I sure hope I'd be wearing a helmet. I finally bought a helmet, and a hit-air vest. I wore them both today and nobody else on the ride was wearing a vest or helmet but OH WELL!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss I finally remembered to measure saddle pads...only one possibility in a 30"x30". It is a Toklat woolback pad with inserts. 

The wool is thick and the pads are about an inch thick. There are some worn parts but not bad. I'll get a picture posted soon. Not sure if you were interested in it or not. 

That's all I have that might fit your saddle. 

(except for some basic quilted Dressage pads)


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, thank you for checking! 
I want to try out my saddle without the leather pad underneath... Maybe it will make matters better... But I still think a new saddle is in order - had a nice sum saved up to go in the "saddle fund" and promptly my truck ate it, as my parking brakes were completely shot 

Was a bit bummed yesterday that I didn't manage to ride all weekend long (Fri-Sun). I planned to ride at least once, but the kiddos were all riled up and I didn't have the heart to drop them in DH's lap so I could ride. But then I saw a fb post of a fellow rider that got shot at or mistaken for deer -decked out in orange  on the public riding/hiking trail mg: Or mistaken for deer -decked out in orange  Luckily no one got hurt, but it gave me pause! Maybe not riding there wasn't too bad after all!

Later yesterday I took DD with me to feed/brush the horses and she asked if she could ride (mind you, that I the kiddo who was running away, screaming, at the sight of a mini, :rofl. And the BO offered her old show horse for a quick spin. DD managed to get on bareback (putting me to shame, lol) and was led around the pasture. She actually preferred to practice getting on and off instead of walking around :rofl: But she did really well for her first ride!


----------



## Change

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne I think that you and I are the craziest women I know.


I'm pretty sure I belong in that club. Remember, I'm the one breaking a green colt and reconditioning a 15 year old. LOL! 
@AnitaAnne - Ouch - I'm sorry you came off and Very Thankful you were wearing your helmet. I hope the aches and pains clear up quickly. And that you didn't re-hurt your back. 

I'm exhausted from my trip to Florida - it was a good trip, but still glad to be home. Besides the food (INCREDIBLE) the highlight was getting to see my middle DS, his wife and my almost 3 y/o granddaughter. Sure wish that little munchkin lived closer (her parents, too, of course!). She, my 17 y/o granddaughter, and I had a great game of tickle tag/wrestling match in the parking lot of an ice cream parlour. Yes. In the parking lot. Wrestling on the nasty, dirty ground. Loved every last second of it, too.

Saturday as we were just heading home, our neighbor called to let us know Rapper and Cally were out of their yards. After a few moments of panic, he offered to catch them and put them up, then called back a short while later to say both were back where they belonged and pens secured.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change you are so right; you do belong in the crazy group with me and @Celeste 

Did you know that I bought Chivas after seeing him online in a video? I did go up to ride him first :biggrin: 

Sounds like a very fun trip south for you! Wrestling around in the parking lot with the grandkids, eh? Wild Woman...


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, you want to be "US grandma" for my kiddos??? They could use someone like you in their life :biggrin: Glad you had a good time!


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne How are you? Have you recovered from your fall?


----------



## Change

SwissMiss said:


> @Change, you want to be "US grandma" for my kiddos??? They could use someone like you in their life :biggrin: Glad you had a good time!


Absolutely! You do understand that spoiling privileges are inherent with the title of Adopted Memaw, don't you? :twisted: :lol: :lol:

I crashed and burned yesterday, but today promises to be pretty. I think a long lunch and a 5 mile ride are in order for Rapper and I. :cowboy:


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> Absolutely! You do understand that spoiling privileges are inherent with the title of Adopted Memaw, don't you? :twisted: :lol: :lol:



That goes without question :biggrin:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : I was so happy to read that your dressage lesson was a success!!!! Presumido is very handsome and I don't think you need to worry about how you fit on him unless you need roller skates to keep your feet from dragging on the ground. :wink:

@Celeste : glad to see you also got some riding time! PP is such a pretty girl.

@AnitaAnne : so sorry to hear you and Chivas parted ways!! I hope you are feeling better now as it sounds like you hit hard. If you hit your head, you need to replace your helmet. Otherwise, I was always taught to replace them every 5 years. I am looking forward to your saddle pad sale, as you never know what I may need!

@SwissMiss : how fantastic that you got to canter! I bet you could have lived without the trotting though. 

@newtrailriders : good for you for wearing a helmet and a vest - we can never be too safe. hopefully nobody you were riding with gave you a hard time about it. congrats on your canter! i can't wait to hear more about TJ.

@Change : sounds like a great trip to me, especially the wrestling in the parking lot. how fun. hope you got a ride on Rapper today.


It's been a busy but good week for me. My parents arrived Tuesday not even an hour after I finished potatoes. On Wednesday, they got to help too! Neither of my parents know anything about farming, but I bundled them up in a bunch of clothing and off we went. Luckily, they both had a blast.










Thanksgiving day was filled with cooking and then visiting and eating. It was a bit sad as Blanche and Helen were so obviously missing - gonna be a tough holiday season for DH, Keith and Gina.

On Friday, I went out to shop on Black Friday for the first time in as long as I can remember. I coudn't resist the dog food sale at Tractor Supply! That was the only place we went and that was plenty for me. :lol:

Friday afternoon, DH came home a bit early and we got the outside decorations up. I had found some solar string lights I was excited to try on the gate. I have to admit I was somewhat skeptical that they would work at all, but I was thrilled when they did! And they fit the gates perfectly:










Saturday was work day. We cleaned up pastures, we moved hay, and then the trees started falling down. My parents were still visiting, so they also got stuck helping. Dad and I took turns with the skid loader as DH wouldn't share the chainsaw.










Sunday was the start of cookies. That was also somewhat bittersweet, as that of course had been Blanche's big activity. Misty used her recipes and the rest of us helped. We didn't mess anything up too badly.










My parents went home Sunday afternoon - I think they were afraid of what else we might find them to do! Monday I spent catching up with laundry and house cleaning. I also did my last christmas shopping online.

Today, the farrier came to pull shoes for the boys' winter vacation. He was supposed to come last week but had to go to a funeral instead. Today, he brought his son as an assistant! He hasn't been interested in horses until a couple months ago, so everything is new to him. George was so patient with him and dutifully stood like a rock the whole time.










Just as the farrier was finishing, I got a call from Keith asking if I could help with potatoes in the afternoon and of course I said yes. I guess I am going to be dreaming about potatoes again.

Tomorrow it's two loads of potatoes and then a friend is coming into town. Assuming the weather and the ground cooperate, she will be giving me a dressage lesson on Phin. I look forward to some eyes on the ground to hopefully help my stability in the new saddle.


----------



## SwissMiss

This is going to be a loooong night:
Got to the barn to feed and my pony is the last one to come in (very unusual), staying in the aisle, pawing the ground (even more unusual), no interest in her food (this is NOT my horse!)... 
Yep, experienced the first colic in my own horse  No fever, got gut sounds but very obviously she wasn't feeling too well. Got some meds in her and walked, and walked, and walked... Looking much better and wanted to eat (njet by vet, sorry Raya), but still a clean stall, so I keep checking on her throughout the night. 
I am _so_ glad she lives now pretty close with the comfort of a barn (for me, lol) and a great BO


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne How are you? Have you recovered from your fall?


Yes, headache stopped sometime Sunday morning. Rear end was still sore this morning, but running my a$$ off today at work for 15 hours cleared away the last of the swelling. Tomorrow morning visit Chiropractor and get my back lined back up...he will be shaking his head at me when he hears of my boo-boo. 

Thank you for asking. I am going to assume it is ok to ride again. The head injury through the helmet had me a bit concerned. Will toss that helmet and use one of the others. One is dated 10/13 and one 5/13 so I guess still good for a little while! 
@phantomhorse13 what an adorable new farrier you have! George was a good boy helping him learn. What a cute picture, would be tempted to frame it. 

Picture with your parents is lovely! What good sports they are to help out with all your activities. Wonder if they had dreams about potatoes? I'm having dreams about Christmas cookies after seeing those pictures of yours :biggrin: 

Have lots of pads; sale is coming soon...just need to clean up a few items LOL


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> This is going to be a loooong night:
> Got to the barn to feed and my pony is the last one to come in (very unusual), staying in the aisle, pawing the ground (even more unusual), no interest in her food (this is NOT my horse!)...
> Yep, experienced the first colic in my own horse  No fever, got gut sounds but very obviously she wasn't feeling too well. Got some meds in her and walked, and walked, and walked... Looking much better and wanted to eat (njet by vet, sorry Raya), but still a clean stall, so I keep checking on her throughout the night.
> I am _so_ glad she lives now pretty close with the comfort of a barn (for me, lol) and a great BO


Oh No! What could have happened to her?? Hope she continues to improve :hug:

I'm exhausted and heading to bed, but keep us posted. Going to say a little prayer for Miss Raya tonight


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : hopefully Raya has left you multiple presents by now and is back to her normal self. Please update when you can!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Thank you for your kind words, @AnitaAnne and @phantomhorse13. I am happy to report that Raya had an uneventful night - except that she was mad about the lack of food and didn't like her beauty sleep interrupted on a regular basis 
Left 2 piles overnight, but didn't pee as much as the others... Will be keeping an eye on her just to make sure she is ok. Still a bit worried about her, but much better :wink:

But this showed me how awesome my BO is. Walking with another horse alongside Raya, so she feels less lonely out in the dark, being there for the first night check as moral support/second opinion for me...
And I always liked my vet (very non-Southern, a lot of people think he is too blunt): he was very supportive and ready to come out if needed (giving very detailed instructions on when to call him out) and called this morning by 6 to check how things are going...


----------



## carshon

@SwissMiss so happy that Raya is feeling better. And you BO and vet sounds fantasitc!
@phantomhorse13 cutest farrier around! and so awesome your parents were there and helped out! I don't come from a close family and get a little envious!

My little dog Sophie is completely paralyzed in her back end. We are going to continue meds and I rigged up a sling to hold her up while she potties - she seems to be adjusting. I am not ready to give up as she is starting to get some feeling back there and Vet is on board. We will keep up prednizone (sp?) and be damned with long term use side effects. Sophie will be 14 in Feb so I already know her years are limited. She has started wagging her tail and will try to drag herself to where I am. So I am also looking at doggie wheelchairs.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Wow! So many messages! I must get caught up!

First of all, Happy belated Thanksgiving Day! In the end, I had 16 for dinner today: 2 Americans, 4 Spanish/Americans, and 10 Spaniards. We went through 2 birds, and halfway through the day I had to put my corset on to get through all the standing. But, in the end, it is worth all the craziness and I am creating positive memories for my children.


----------



## Spanish Rider

A quick update: I had my second dressage lesson on Thursday. I felt well during and afterwards, but I think it was too much trotting. I am going to suggest a bit less trot and trying a canter next week. We'll see what the instructor says. I have also requested a 2nd class per week, but right now he only has one "beginner horse" that already has a class each day. His other horses are "more complicated". For now, we decided that he'll give me a call when he has a cancellation.

*AnitaAnne,*
I am worried about you and your fall. How are you faring? New helmet after a fall always.

*SwissMiss,*


> "US grandma"


This gave me pause: are you actually Swiss?

Perhaps I am lucky, but in all my years of riding, I have never had a horse with colic. I honestly don't know what I would do, or whether I would be able to identify it. On Thursday, when I walked into the barn with the BO, a PRE stallion was writhing on the floor of his stall. I thought: colic. The BO? He just calmly opened the stall door, knowing that the horse had rolled over and was so close to the other wall that he didn't have enough room to stand up. I'm such a wuss.

*phantom,*


> I don't think you need to worry about how you fit on him unless you need roller skates to keep your feet from dragging on the ground.


How did you know? :rofl: Actually, with the dressage saddle, my feet are way below the barrel. The dressage instructor recommended 2" spurs, but I am holding off.

Potato harvesting looks fun! There is something satisfying about working outdoors and harvesting. We start our olive harvest after Christmas. And those Christmas cookies look YUM! I only make Christmas cookies on the 24th, because I have zero willpower. 

*Change,*


> I also found out he has a really nice, slow, collected canter! It was a good day!


Hooray for the slow, collected canter! I am quite interested to try the canter of the dressage horse I am now riding. I am hoping for slow and collected, too. Fingers crossed!

*carshon,*
How is little Sophie? My cat was temporarily paralyzed years ago after a vaccination. Unfortunately, at the time we did not know if it would be permanent or even progress more, so every morning I expected to wake up and find her gone. It is a horrible feeling, I know. But she knows you are doing the best for her.


----------



## carshon

@Spanish Rider thank you for asking about Sophie. Still paralyzed. Some minor improvement. I created a sling for her so I can hold her back end up and she is now able to move her legs out to the side - but cannot support her weight. She seems very content though. She is pulling herself around to follow me around the house - even though I don't want her to. She wags her tail and has learned to bark if she feels you left her alone too long. Honestly - she seems very happy -and my family and I have talked about a wheel chair for her. I work from home and she is older (going to be 14 in Feb) so she mostly sleeps anyway so taking her out and using a sling is no biggie for me. As long as she seems content and there is no pain I am willing to let her live out her life here with me. vet thinks over time she may gain a little more movement but we are not sure how much will come back.


----------



## Change

Rapper got a bath today - some rare pictures of a clean horse!

















We're having another pretty day here, so Rapper and I may do another 5-7 mile ride.


----------



## SwissMiss

@carshon, hoping that Sophie keeps on being happy. Those little dogs are tough cookies!
@Change, hope you have a good ride on clean Rapper :smile:
@Spanish Rider, yes, I am a Swiss import :wink:

Braved the hunters yesterday and rode _the_ trail. But we took some precaution (decked out in neon green, hollering that we are riders and not deer on a regular basis) and my riding buddy actually looked like he was ready to get those hunters, if they should show up again...
Had a nice ride, but still heard a gunshot really close by that startled the horses (and me, lol). Tried out riding without the leather saddle pad over the wool pad, but it made matters worse and now we had the whole tree as a dry spot. *sigh* I really need to get a better fitting saddle for my pony, before she starts to get annoyed by the current one... But truck repairs just ate up my saddle budget...

Here is Lady Raya practicing patience, waiting for our riding buddy. She is back to her normal self - so glad!


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - Rapper only stayed clean until I released him. Typical of any horse after a bath, he immediately did the fire drill of stop, drop and roll. I think he wants to be a bay! LOL. Raya is looking good!


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> @Spanish Rider thank you for asking about Sophie. Still paralyzed. Some minor improvement. I created a sling for her so I can hold her back end up and she is now able to move her legs out to the side - but cannot support her weight. She seems very content though. She is pulling herself around to follow me around the house - even though I don't want her to. She wags her tail and has learned to bark if she feels you left her alone too long. Honestly - she seems very happy -and my family and I have talked about a wheel chair for her. I work from home and she is older (going to be 14 in Feb) so she mostly sleeps anyway so taking her out and using a sling is no biggie for me. As long as she seems content and there is no pain I am willing to let her live out her life here with me. vet thinks over time she may gain a little more movement but we are not sure how much will come back.


Dogs are very adaptable and resilient. So good to hear little Sophie is doing well. She will love some wheels! 

Somehow I missed how this happened though...


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change nice to see a clean horse, especially at this time of the year! Hope you had another fabulous ride! 
@SwissMiss Miss Raya is looking beautiful! So nice you got a ride in (and didn't become a target) 
@Spanish Rider The turkey looks great! That is a lot of guests to cook for! Is that you DS? He is handsome one

You did not look to big on that horse! Have fun with that canter, nice round canters are so wonderful to ride. I admire you for not letting your back problems stop you from doing the things you enjoy. 

I wanted to ride but am concerned my head has not had enough time to recover. Friday at work was very busy and I was there 14.5 hours. The last 4 hours I had a pretty bad headache, which is very unusual for me. 

Wednesday I went to the Chiropractor and although he didn't tell me I couldn't ride, he did strongly suggest I wait for a bit. He said I was very out of alignment and even had to adjust my neck :sad:

Going back this Wednesday.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, can't really like your post. Hope you are feeling better soon! And yes, if you normally don't have headaches and have them now, it maybe a smart move to wait a little with riding... And I will never complain about my working hours again! mg:

Y'all should have seen Raya's face today when I saddled her again :rofl: "Wait! We just went for a ride yesterday! Again????" Rode with the BO all over her pastures, got checked out by the heifers (it could be that we are carrying food, right?) and startled some deer (for sure hiding there from the hunters)... BO was riding the elderly Fino mare- man, that girl does tiny steps without getting anywhere. Raya got pretty worked up. She tried to mimic the footfall of the other mare, but I had to rate her down the whole time... Not a really happy camper, as I virtually had to hold her most of the time; but otherwise she was great


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss a short day for me is 13 hours :wink: rarely happens though :sad:

Those Paso Finos move like pistons going across hot sand! They go really fast but don't get anywhere...poor Raya must have been very confused 

Lucky you getting two rides in two days!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*SwissMiss* a short day for me is 13 hours :wink: rarely happens though :sad:
> 
> Those Paso Finos move like pistons going across hot sand! They go really fast but don't get anywhere...poor Raya must have been very confused
> 
> Lucky you getting two rides in two days!


Sheesh - and probably more than 3 days per week, right? I will try to complain less from now on 

The little mare has me a little confused, to be honest: the BO calls all of them Paso Finos, but her older gelding is a papered Peruvian. So don't really know what the little mare is. She looks like a Peruvian, but her tiny, fast steps don't make sense 

When I mentioned my saddle fitting issues, she offered me immediately to try out any saddle in her tack room :-o There may be another Aussie that I may try, and def a McClellan (the only leather saddle she owns)... So maybe I will start riding on the property more often :mrgreen:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Swiss Miss,*
So now I am all intrigued: how long have you been in the US? what brought you there? do you get home to Switzerland often?
I have spent my entire adult life in Spain, but I take my boys home to the US every summer to spend time with their grandparents. My eldest loves it so much that he is currently applying to colleges in New England (fingers crossed). The worst part of living abroad is having no one to lean on when you're sick, and the holidays. And I think my holiday cheer is diminishing progressively as my children are getting older.


> I really need to get a better fitting saddle for my pony,


Is she really a pony? Doesn't look that small.

I had a laugh trying to visualize Raya with the Paso Fino: "What the...?!" :rofl:


*AnitaAnne,*


> Is that your DS? He is a handsome one.


No, that's my nephew. He had missed out on Thanksgiving last year because he was studying in England, so when I called the kids into the kitchen to be served (with so many people, I do buffet-style) he ran in to be the first in line. And, by the time the adults had been served, he was already up getting seconds!

You are lucky to have a good chiropractor. They don't have them here, as it is not a recognized medical specialty. My farrier goes to a physical therapist that does some sort of dry needling technique (deeper than acupuncture), but I think I would have to be really bad off to try that. I think taking a break for a couple of weeks would do you good - I just took a month off and feel much better now. Although, it sounds like you are a "doer", like myself, so letting ourselves have a breather is sometimes not easy!

*Change,*
Rapper already seems to have more muscle tone than in the "before" picture. I envy your long rides. It's been almost a year since I went out on a hack.:icon_frown:


----------



## Change

@Spanish Rider - Thank you for saying that. He seemed to have a lot more energy yesterday and was able to maintain gait and even canter for longer periods than on our first ride. Of course, in the most recent pictures he was wet so his fuzzy fur was lying flat instead of his normal winter poof! ;-)

The weather here is going to be progressively colder though the week, so I'm tempted to leave my desk (home workstation) for another extended lunch ride. I'll just have to make sure I have the self-discipline to come back to my work afterwards. I love working from home, but man... I struggle sometimes (pretty days are really bad) to stay on task.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, we moved to the US for a (supposedly) 2-year postdoc. Never really considered the US until I saw a position I _really_ liked at a great uni. Was invited for an interview and got the offer right then. I remember my call to DH that night: "what would you think about moving to Boston???" And then instead of going back to Switzerland afterwards, we just kept moving South :rofl:

Our family is in Switzerland, so we make an effort to go back once a year. Like that the kiddos can see their grandparents in real life, and not just over skype :wink:

And no, Raya is considered a horse  
@Change, I love working from home too! I normally get much more done than in the office. But I also don't ride alone and don't have a property to take care of - housework is not really a distraction, lol


----------



## Spanish Rider

I work from home, too!! Of course, if I kept horses at home, I don't know how much work I would get done. 

*SwissMiss,*
Boston? I am originally from the MetroWest area, Marlborough to be exact.


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> *SwissMiss,*
> Boston? I am originally from the MetroWest area, Marlborough to be exact.


 You are kidding! Lived there


----------



## Blue

Lol! I love it that the conversation has gotten so lively! Small world!


----------



## Spanish Rider

> You are kidding! Lived there


In Marlborough?!



> Small world!


And getting smaller and smaller...


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> In Marlborough?!
> 
> 
> 
> And getting smaller and smaller...


Yep, up the hill close to the water tower :biggrin:
In retrospect, I really liked it there! But coming from Switzerland it was still a BIG adjustment, lol.


And yes, @Blue, it's a small world :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Yep, up the hill close to the water tower


In the neighborhood with the old Victorians???!!! My mother was born there, on Fairmont St., and my grandmother and great-grandparents lived there on Newton St. I grew up on Framingham Rd (down by McDonald's), and when my mum was a girl she rode her horse to the Millbrook Hunt Club in Framingham through the woods (no roads or houses between Marlborough and Framingham back then).

Well, it was a lot different when I was a girl... lots of dairy farms and apple orchards back then. Then came the technological boom in the 1980's, and everything has changed. My sister left town to raise her family in Littleton, which has the small town vibe we grew up with, and lots of horse farms (Dover Saddlery is based there).

Gosh, I can't believe that you lived in Marlborough, of all places!


----------



## Change

It's raining today, so my outside distractions are at a minimum. LOL! I do, however, have y'all to contend with. ;-)


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> It's raining today, so my outside distractions are at a minimum. LOL! I do, however, have y'all to contend with. ;-)


We're still waiting for the rain - hopefully later today, as we really need it...

Nah, HF would never pose a distraction from work :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, this is one of the things I miss from up North: fall weather and foliage!









And our favorite diving spot @ Cape Ann


----------



## Blue

Change said:


> It's raining today, so my outside distractions are at a minimum. LOL! I do, however, have y'all to contend with. ;-)


I know! I'm supposed to be house cleaning today. the day's half gone and I haven't even started! I did do some laundry though and took care of the chickens and horses. That counts


----------



## Spanish Rider

> one of the things I miss from up North: fall weather and foliage!


I know! It's been 25 years since I saw fall foliage. :frown_color:



> I do, however, have y'all to contend with.


Oops! Sorry, *Change*!

*Blue,*
I have done exactly 0 housework today (well, except for feeding my 3 men!).


My BO came over for coffee this afternoon (European circuit is on vacation 'til spring). He wanted to know how I was faring with my back and the switch to dressage. Plus, to be honest, he loves my carrot cake! Anyway, I told him I was happy with the switch, but that the dressage trainer could only offer me one class a week, and I am climbing the walls. Plus, I don't think once a week is enough to maintain my muscle strength. He said he would try to work something out... fingers crossed!

I'm thinking of going by my old barn tomorrow to give/get some lovin'. :loveshower:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*carshon* : how is Sophie doing now?

@*Change* : Rapper sounds like he is doing really well.

@*Spanish Rider* : loved the smiling picture from your Thanksgiving! What did the Spaniards think of it? You mention olive harvest.. do people do that with machinery or by hand?

@*SwissMiss* : so glad Raya is feeling better but sorry to hear of your saddle woes. Does Raya object to the saddle or are you obsessing over the sweat marks? (been there, done that..) Hope you find something that makes you both happy.

@*AnitaAnne* : I hope you are feeling better now. Headaches are nothing to mess around with.

@*Blue* : how goes life at your place?


Life has suddenly gotten busy here. I have been captured by potatoes, as we continue to empty storage. Hopefully it should be done by next week!

Last week, Patti came to visit and was kind enough to give me a lesson. The whole story is in my journal.











This weekend was the Old Dominion Christmas party. I was in charge of the Triple Crown awards.. good thing nobody else won any or we would have had to take the truck! :grin:










The chairs were a great hit and the party was a lot of fun. Its always nice to be able to catch up with people in a casual setting.











This week started with potatoes and will likely end with them. I did get some saddle time today before the rain though (the whole story is in my journal).


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
I've been doing Thanksgiving for my family in Spain for more years than I can remember! They go back for seconds and thirds! Recently, however, I have been including non-family members who are having hard times. Last year, I invited a Peruvian friend who is a widow and her teenage son, this year a friend of my brother-in-law whose parents recently died and has been left with no family. I consider it my own personal community outreach program. :grin:

Fabulous Christmas pic!

Can't believe that you, our professional endurance rider, need lessons!

Our olive harvest is initially mechanical, but finished by hand. Tractors are fitted with vibrating clamps, similar to what is used in the South for pecan harvest (so I am told). Olives fall onto mesh mats, then we finish up knocking off the stragglers with flexible carbon fiber poles (traditionally, sapling trees were used).


----------



## carshon

@phantomhorse13 thank you for asking about Sophie. Unfortunately, there is no change. that being said she seems to be adapting fairly well. One issue we have run into now is blood in her urine. Vet is undecided as to where it may be coming from as she really has had no traumatic injury. Our only thought is that the sling I use on her so she can potty is causing kidney bruising. Odd because the sling goes under her and not over her. But urine came back bacteria free and Sophie is still wagging her tail, dragging herself to be put on the sofa and barking at the horses as they come in at night for supper. All good signs.

To be completely honest - I am really undecided on what to do. The weather has taken a decided turn towards winter. This means frozen ground and lots of snow. The vet said she could live a long time like this or develop something else that would be catastrophic (meaning euthanasia for sure) It means a lot to me to bury my animals here at home and I want that for Sophie when the time comes - but frozen ground will prevent that. And even with the wagging tail and barking she is missing a little of her old spark. Friends have told me her time has come and others have said as long as she is not in pain. and my heart tells me she will let me know. But - there is so many unknowns and I would never let her suffer. Is it time or not? I just don't know. And I tried a temp wheel chair and she hated it! It scared her to drag something behind her and they cannot lie down with it on and she panted and had wide eyes until hubby and daughter said please take her out. And then whenever I brought it back out she cowered her head. I think she thinks it is some kind of punishment. I just am not sure if I am doing right by her. 

I am sorry to dump that all on her and I appreciate you asking about her. I am still hoping for some improvement but hope is fading a little. Our pets sure steal our hearts don't they?


----------



## AnitaAnne

So sad to loose all our posts...I returned to classic view to even be able to pull this up. :sad:

Is anyone else able to see the thread???


----------



## SwissMiss

I can see posts before Dec 5 and now yours. Also threads started after Dec 5 seem to have vanished (including my saddle plea for help )
This thread is my "go to" with my coffee in the morning. I feel somewhat lonely...


----------



## Blue

I'm confused. This seems to be happening all over HF. Not even sure this will go through


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> I'm confused. This seems to be happening all over HF. Not even sure this will go through


Yep, seems to be a problem with the site. Pm's, new threads, and posts posted between Dec 5-11/12 have disappeared...

How the Grinch stole HF :twisted:


----------



## Blue

Well, no idea how or when they will fix it, but in the meantime..... Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Change

I think all is working now, however, I suspect we've lost those 6 days forever. Yesterday was bad - I suffered withdrawal. I missed you guys!


----------



## Blue

Withdrawals are no fun at all! But we can get our fix now.


----------



## SwissMiss

I think they are trying to get the lost data back - must be quite a feat!

But yes, withdrawal symptoms are no fun! Just glad it's working somewhat again!


----------



## Celeste

There is definitely a major glitch in the forum.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone!! I was totally sad not being able to talk to anyone here. The missing posts are CRAZY...we probably are not helping by posting in the Neverland we are in, lol.

Think the whole time warp has something to do with updates done on or near Dec 5. 

I was ready to get a FB account and come looking for everyone! Drastic times call for drastic measures!! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR!! 

Posting early just in case they can't get this stuff fixed. 

Working 5 days this week due to call ins. Was at work until after 9pm tonight and Tuesday. Long days. 

Was so tired i discovered i had been carrying an egg in my coat pocket for two days!! Guess I've gone broody :dance-smiley05:


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - are you going to try to hatch your little adoptee egg? ;-)


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, impressive about not breaking the egg :rofl: My DD would love that! At the moment she is wrapping plastic eggs (to keep them warm while she is in Kindergarten) to hatch unicorns :wink:

And had fun last night. After "fixing" the washer all day (and seemingly get it back to working order), it stalled out and refused to rinse/drain. Black slacks sitting is soap? Not a good idea!
Now I have a shiny laundry room floor and spent until 1 am hand-rinsing clothes. Oh joy :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*


> Guess I've gone broody


Actually laughing out loud!! :rofl:

*SwissMiss,*
Sorry about your washing machine. That is a major pain. My computer lost its marbles while updating last week, so now I have to share with my son. Funny thing is, we just bought him the laptop because he has all these projects to do this year at school, thinking he could take it to college next year. Sure enough, it arrived, and 5 days later mine died. Murphy's Law.


I have a confession to make: unbeknownst to me, I committed a _faux pas_ on HF, got called out on it by the HF police, and I tried to cancel my account. But, I am such a fool, I couldn't even figure out how to do it.:icon_rolleyes: However, I missed you all terribly, so I am back. I don't think I'll dare venture outside the confines of this thread, though!

How is everyone's Christmas shopping going? Here in Spain, people are not big on giving gifts. They tend to spend all their money on dinners out and Christmas Lottery. I mean, my parents-in-law don't even buy presents for their grandchildren. So, I only have to shop for my sons and husband, and in the US just my mother and niece. Of course, by giving less, it also means that I receive less! Last year, I decided I wanted a present, so I dropped my kids off at the mall with $50 and told them that their parents wanted a gift, too. This year, I might give them $100. :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

@*Spanish Rider*, glad you found your way back here :wink:


Smart idea about getting a gift for yourself! DH and I are both Swiss and we were raised in such a way that basically only little kids are getting gifts. So naturally our Christmas shopping list is pretty short. Oftentimes DH and I don't even exchange gifts; especially if we are out of ideas... And then there are strange years, when suddenly a HUGE gift (that doesn't even fit under the tree) appears mg:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Glad that the Grinch seems to have returned HF to normal.. though I do wonder if that week's worth of posts is lost for all time. I don't see how they could restore that and not lose the more recent posts..

@carshon : how is Sophie doing now? I am almost afraid to ask in case you decided to let her go..

@AnitaAnne : your hours are crazy. do you at least get paid overtime I hope? has your companion egg hatched yet?!

@SwissMiss : I hope you have gotten the washing machine figured out. they can never break when they are not totally full of water.

@Spanish Rider : I am very glad you didn't leave us, but have to admit to being super curious about what you did to bring down the Wrath of the Mods. You are always such a kind, supportive poster here than I can't imagine what you did wrong! Very interesting to hear that the Spanish play the lottery instead of giving gifts.. does that lottery have better odds of winning than American ones? I hope your kids pick you out something nice this year.


This week has been fairly busy for me. Monday I spent the day fetching parts for DH. On Tuesday, I went with Keith and Gina to a farm auction (DH had to work so couldn't go). I was given a very specific list with max bids.. and I came home with almost everything we had hoped for and only 1 bonus item. I bought a dryer (a big one I intend to use for all the yucky barn stuff so I don't have horse hair all over our normal clothing), a hydraulic press, a 18' hay wagon, and a big pallet of finished plywood (that was the impulse buy, but it was about 1/50 of the price you would pay for it in a store). DH was thrilled and said I get auction duty from now on as he rarely gets things for the price he has decided is his limit.

Yesterday was christmas prep day. We had gotten the tree Sunday (HF ate that post), so it finally got decorated. I also dragged out all the gifts we have for various people and got them boxed up (which was a monumental project as we kind of went overboard on gifts for the young nephews!).










I also made Eliot and Dexter festive!




















Today I did not intend to ride.. but when George made the mistake of wandering into the catch paddock to beg for cookies while I was out doing stuff in the barn, I decided I was going to sneak one in after all. The whole story is in my journal.










Unfortunately, it wasn't long before the peeks of sun were soon gone and the predicted wind sprang up in full force. It hadn't been all that warm to start with, so with the wind it was awful. Home we went.










We are taking all 3 boys to see an osteopath and a dentist in Virginia tomorrow. I will be very interested to hear what the doctors have to say (and we are so lucky they both work in the same practice).


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantomhorse13,*
The Spanish Christmas Lottery is held on December 22 every year. There are hundreds of prizes, ranging from the hundreds to the hundreds of thousands. People tend to like it because the odds are better of winning, even though the prizes are small. Because tickets are expensive (20 euros each), friends and families tend to buy tickets together. My husband, his brother and brother-in-law each buy a ticket, then share all three together. Here in town, we share tickets with friends (everyone gets a photo of the ticket, and participants names are written on the back beforehand).

The drawing is done live on TV, and the numbers are drawn by schoolchildren, who practice for months "singing" the numbers. Years ago, under Franco, the numbers were drawn by orphans, and the income from the lottery was used to feed, clothe and educate them. The fun part is that, because there are so many small prizes, everyone knows someone who has won. My neighbors won 120,000 euros 4 years ago, and the owner of the bar in the town square won the same a few years before.

Your auction trip sounds interesting. Personally, I have never been to an auction, but I am afraid I would get a bit carried away.:icon_rolleyes: The old dryer sounds ideal for barn togs. Our climate is so dry that dryers are not usually needed (I don't have one), although for certain things it would be nice. Your tree is beautiful, and I am definitely behind the eight-ball again this year.

I need to update you all on my adventures in dressage! Almost miraculously, the change in horse, saddle and discipline have allowed me to ride pain free! (knock on wood) I never would have believed it. After my third class, I even asked my new instructor if I could ride twice a week. He said he didn't have a horse for me but would try to figure something out, and, after inviting my BO over for some carrot cake (wink, wink), suddenly I started riding twice this week! I fully expected to be knocked on my butt by the soreness, if not pain, but I really am OK.

And, believe it or not, my third class I felt so well that I even asked to try cantering! Who would have thought? I had not been able to canter since February, so I am thrilled! It is so nice to be able to leave the barn walking straight up and with a smile on my face, instead of tears in my eyes. Again, it's been ages since I cantered, and I can see the errors myself, but at least it's a start:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I was thinking about saddle pads again :wink: I know you said you have nothing really in the 30x30 size, but I think something shorter should work with my current saddle too. I measured the original Jerga (Peruvian saddle pad - 5 layers of wool and heavier than the saddle!) and it's only 24 inches...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, I was thinking about saddle pads again :wink: I know you said you have nothing really in the 30x30 size, but I think something shorter should work with my current saddle too. I measured the original Jerga (Peruvian saddle pad - 5 layers of wool and heavier than the saddle!) and it's only 24 inches...


I will post some pictures tomorrow of my selection, maybe you will see something you like.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider the Christmas lottery sounds like a lot of fun. What a lovely tradition. 

I too am very curious about what HF crime was committed...

You cantered a lot!! I am totally jealous of that horse, he is such a nice mover and you sat him well. Thrilling :runninghorse2:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*


> I am totally jealous of that horse, he is such a nice mover and you sat him well. Thrilling


Isn't he cute? I call him my carrousel horse. And it was quite thrillng after so long. His hinds hardly move, which is great for by back. Lots of "moves", too. Beautiful shoulder in, and now I am learning half-pass, which I had never done before. I am very conscious of my size and overworking him, though.

And how are you doing? Headaches? Are you taking a break?

*SwissMiss,*
So will you be getting one of those HUGE gifts that don't fit under the tree this year?


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> So will you be getting one of those HUGE gifts that don't fit under the tree this year?


Actually yes :wink: Our washer broke completely (despite heroic efforts in trying to fix it), so DH and I were joking last night that we gifted us a washer :wink: Still can't compete with the trailer, lol.

That PRE is such a nice mover! And I am so glad you feel good after riding him! But I am a bit biased - I have a very soft spot for PREs!
@AnitaAnne, no pressure. Just needed to get my thoughts out, before the HF grinch steals posts and pms again. It just struck me that my 30x30 is sticking out a lot in the back and the front, so went out and measured my Jerga (designed not to be seen under the leather part)... Maybe a shock absorbing pad would do the trick?
Yes, I really think I need another saddle, but my budget is currently not compatible with that :|


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss not pictures today, dangit! Rained all day and my lighting is horrible in the house. My lightbulbs make everything look yellow :frown_color:

Maybe Tuesday the weather will cooperate??? 

I can't really describe them until i have a picture...

Yes, i do think the padding helps all saddles. Once I bought my first treeless pad, an Equipedic, i used it on my treed saddle too. He rode better with the extra padding.

Sold that one, and honestly i hated that pad anyway. Every thing slipped with that pad. Had a felt wool backing.


----------



## Change

@phantomhorse13 - your tree is lovely, and I like the Santa-deer! 
@AnitaAnne and @SwissMiss - your talk of pads is making me want to go out and buy a couple more. LOL. I do need to get a 2nd contoured wool pad, though. I used Cally's on Tango the last time I rode and it was so much better than the square fleece I've been using with him.

Saturday, we drove to Atlanta and put my granddaughter on a plane to TX. She'll be spending the holidays with her folks, sister and brother. Thankfully, the meds the doctor gave her had her feeling much better by Saturday! On the down-side... I caught the cold portion of whatever bug bit her. Congested and snuffly and coughing and generally feeling like crud all Sunday and no Nyquil in the house! I didn't mind being confined to the house too much, though, since it rained on and off most of the day.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, no worries. Not even sure if the picture uploads works here again. 
@Change, if I get a pad from AnitaAnne, I should have a Diamond wool contoured pad (30x30, hardly used) up for grabs :wink:

No riding this weekend, as kiddo-activities took over Saturday and it rained (finally!) Sunday. So decided to do a little Pedicure on Raya. And realized that she somehow learned to stand quietly in the barn without being tied! I went in and out of the barn to get stuff, and she just stood there :happydance:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Hooray for Raya!

*Change,*
How old is your granddaughter? I still have not had to put my children on a plane by themselves, but the time will soon come. How did she fare?

Speaking of my boys, I am just about ready to jump out of my skin! The admissions dept. from the university my son wants to attend is supposed to post their decisions sometime today/tomorrow. I haven't said anything before because I did not want to jinx it, but by now everything has been decided. Please send prayers, positive thoughts, good karma (or whatever it is you may do) our way!


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - I'd be interested in that DW30x30!
@Spanish Rider - my granddaughter will be 18 in Feb. It's her first time flying alone and she was reasonably nervous about having to navigate Atlanta's mega-terminals to find her gate, but she handled it like a pro and called me when she arrived in TX and found her parents. We opted to do the 3+ hour drive to Atlanta rather than fly her out of our local airport so she could have a direct flight with no lay-overs. Next time - she can do a lay-over! LOL.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
Oh, then she's only 2 months older than my son. I have also thought the same, that it's probably better to spend a bit more money to get him the direct flight instead of having to make a connection in some other European country or JFK.


----------



## Spanish Rider

The decision release time of 5pm EST has come and gone, and nothing. Unfortunately, I think, in this instance, no news is bad news...


----------



## Spanish Rider

Update:

He got in!!!! We are over the moon!!! :loveshower::winetime::loveshower:

He so deserves this...


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider that is awesome! Congrats to your son :winetime:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> Update:
> 
> He got in!!!! We are over the moon!!! :loveshower::winetime::loveshower:
> 
> He so deserves this...


WOOT!!!

:winetime::happydance::clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, no worries. Not even sure if the picture uploads works here again.
> @Change, if I get a pad from AnitaAnne, I should have a Diamond wool contoured pad (30x30, hardly used) up for grabs :wink:
> 
> No riding this weekend, as kiddo-activities took over Saturday and it rained (finally!) Sunday. So decided to do a little Pedicure on Raya. And realized that she somehow learned to stand quietly in the barn without being tied! I went in and out of the barn to get stuff, and she just stood there :happydance:


Are we playing musical pads? Or spin the pads? 

Miss Raya must enjoy her new place!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have to get out of my warm jammies, get dressed, and go feed. The other border didn't feed tonight and forgot to let me know :-(

Good i thought to ask...poor babies...


----------



## Change

@Spanish Rider - congratulations on your son getting in! That's wonderful news! And yeah - flying alone from Europe to the States would be a bit more ... frightening ... than just flying 2 states over. 
@AnitaAnne and @SwissMiss - rotating pads are us. 

I bought Tango a new headstall and bit for Christmas. Haven't had a chance to try it on. Sure hope he likes it.

And it's dawn and the horses are calling - letting me know it is time for breakfast. I am a naught but a slave to their demands.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> @*AnitaAnne* and @*SwissMiss* - rotating pads are us.


Lol. I am sure my ample collection of 4 (yes, FOUR :rofl pads gives lots of choices 

Just spent the night tending to my sick DD. She showed up beside my bed asking for a bucket... Let's just say it was a loooong, busy night - but at least no extra cleaning was involved. Not bad for a 5 year old


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - commiserations on the sick kiddo. I've done my fair share of head holding and face wiping. Seems everyone is dealing with yuck this season!

Rotational tack? I think, for my two horses I'm up to 5 saddles (1 roper, 2 trail western, 1 endurance, 1 trooper), 4 pads and 4 head-stalls. I also have 6 bits, 2 mechanical hacks, and 2 bosals. 8 sets of reins. And one bareback saddle I've never used. 6 halters. I'm definitely understocked - although I'd be willing to part with one of the western saddles. Don't like how it feels under me.

It's really pretty outside. Not too cold, and with a light fog that just gives everything that misty look. Very peaceful. Wish I could be out there instead of stuck here at my desk with my work computer!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Thanks you all so much for your well wishes. My son will be attending WPI, a techie school in Worcester, MA, about half an hour away from my mother and sister. My mother is almost as excited as he is!

*SwissMiss,*
Sorry about your DD. We have had many of those nights in my house. I especially remember the time my youngest mistook his closet for the bathroom...

*Change,*
Bosal? Will have to google.


Today was a beautiful day, and I have found that one good thing about the concrete fishbowl is that it is a great windbreak and the ring gets quite toasty in winter. I have overdone myself today, though, and will have to tell my new trainer that series of flying lead changes are not for me. I am not strong enough to sit them well, and as soon as I get unbalanced my back is unprotected. Simple lead changes on the diagonal will be fine for me, thank you very much. At least for now... :wink:

I love hearing about all your tack adventures. As for me, I own absolutely nothing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : are you getting all excited for the Christmas Lottery? I think the video of you cantering looks lovely - you are too hard on yourself. You also need to stop worrying about your size and overworking him.. your pairing wouldn't get so much as a second thought from anybody on this side of the pond!! CONGRATS TO YOUR SON!!!

@SwissMiss : glad Santa brought you a washer (though stinks you needed one to start with!). more exciting to get big things under the tree that aren't such a necessity.. Great job on Raya and ground tying! Such a useful skill for her to have. Hope your DD is feeling better - asking for a bucket.. eek!

@Change : hope you are feeling better asap.

@AnitaAnne : not good for someone to "forget" feeding - bet they didn't forget to feed themselves! :evil: Looking forward to seeing the pad selection when you get the time and weather, as obviously I do not already have enough pads..


This weekend was a busy one. Friday was VA spa day for the boys. The whole story is in my journal.










We got home on Saturday and got the big trailer cleaned up and in the garage for the winter.










Sunday we moved hay, cut down more trees, and I made some cookies and fudge for Nicole's cookie exchange. We also went out to dinner with the family, as it was the year anniversary of my MIL's death. Hard to believe it's been that long already..

Yesterday, DH asked if I wanted to go with him to pick up the new hay tedder. I figured he could use the company for the drive and I was curious to see the new equipment. While I knew he had found a new one, I hadn't paid any attention to specifically what he bought; he had only told me it was "slightly bigger" than the current one. 

This was what we traded in:









And this is the "slightly bigger" one he bought:









:eek_color: :rofl: :eek_color:

"Slightly bigger" indeed! It was so big we couldn't go home on the interstate because it was wider than the truck. Instead we took the scenic route home.

The scenic route took so long, I had just enough time to feed horses and shower before heading to Nicole's cookie swap. I had never been to one before and somehow wasn't expecting the quantity of stuff I came home with!










I need bigger pants just looking at it all!!

Today I was supposed to ride with Nicole , but momma nature decided to make it rain. Instead, I am trying to get the wrapping finished. I am going to have dreams about wrapping paper and tape..


----------



## SwissMiss

Just seeing if the picture upload works again :wink:

Lady Raya patiently waiting for me. I am convinced that it would have looked completely different if the rest of the herd would not have been in the barn as well :|


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss only four pads? I can see why you need another one or two  Miss Raya looks so innocent (and pretty) standing there...such a good pony. Does help to have everyone inside, but still counts as being good after all she could have gone over to talk to them. 

Sorry about the sick kiddo, great she hit the basket! Lots of crud going on here too. Was feeling rather puny myself last weekend. 
@Change wow you are really running short on tack; may still be time to get in a few last minute deals before Christmas :rofl: 

So happy to know i am not the only one with an addiction to tack...
@Spanish Rider One Tempi changes? Wow that is phenomenal, so sorry your back couldn't manage though. Maybe all this riding on a nice horse with a supportive saddle will improve things. 

No tack? Hmm need to fix that
@phantomhorse13 wow what a BIG increase in size on that thingy. Not really sure what a hay tedder is; y'all have so much more equipment than i have ever seen before. Here the hay is cut then the hay is baled. Two step process but i did know someone that owned a hay fluffer but never actually seen one. 

Never heard of a cookie swap, but sounds like a fabulous idea. Make your best cookie and trade...

We had a huge snow here a week ago Friday; no-one ever remembers it snowing in December! Going to be a cold year i think. 

Not sure if she forgot to feed or forgot to tell me, but it doesn't matter. I'm grateful to have someone else feeding some of the time and just another person watching things. 

My news in the next post...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
Holy schnitzel! Your "garage" is the size of our old indoor ring! I haven't been to the States for Christmas in over 10 years, and the cookies and fudge have left me drooling. I can stay away from other things easily, but fudge is my all-time favorite sweet, especially penuche. Today I bought a marzipan stollen from the German supermarket in Toledo, but it was meh. Will have to do some baking myself this weekend.

*SwissMiss,*
I've said it before and I will say it again, I love, love, love your horse. I go gaga over palominos.:loveshower:

Oh, and as far as the Christmas lottery goes, we feel that we have already won because of the merit scholarship my son received. I don't think I mentioned it before, but I was quite ill this past year with pneumonia for 2 months, my husband caught it from me also, then I tore a meniscus and my husband's hernias flared up so he had to take a medical leave of absence, and my father died this summer. All in all, a sh**ty year, but it is definitely ending on a positive note!

*AnitaAnne,*
We overlapped! I'm off to bed - will read tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Was out feeding horses at 11 pm last night, so slept in a bit. Sitting sipping my coffee after feeding everyone here when my farrier calls; he's at the barn, came a whole day early! So off i went to meet him. 

Meanwhile, other boarder arrives and calls horses. They come running and puppy gives chase barking...my little Sassy did not appreciate that and kicked him in the mouth :shock: 

So i arrive to find the pup bleeding from the nose and quivering on his couch outside the door :frown_color: I check him out while farrier works on my horses. He has bad bruising on his top gums, about in the middle. One tooth very loose and one other one bleeding at the root. Knocked on door and informed the owner. Offered to pay for vet bill if he wants to take pup in to his vet. 

Barn puppy did not want to leave bed and looked pitiful. After the horses were done with their pedicures i checked pup again. Bleeding stopped and only mild swelling in center. He was willing to eat a few pieces of food from my hand and followed me a little ways into the yard. He would not go any where near the pasture, so i carried him up a bucket of water. He drank from that several times. 

Hoping he recovers quickly, and hope he learned his lesson about chasing the horses. I can control him while i am there, but he needs to learn how to control himself. Six months old now, so hopefully will settle a bit. 

In other news; I got pictures of pads before the rain began!! Will post them soon as i can get them loaded to computer. Also took the big 110 gallon water trough to the barn for extra water. Always worry over the winter when stuff freezes that they will run out of water. 

Brought the smaller brown trailer home so i can get it cleaned out and repainted. Plus a bit safer on the concrete drive at home in case of emergency need to go to the vet's. No way could i get the bigger trailer out of the yard without a 4wd truck. Maybe my Subaru could pull it empty out to the driveway though...


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13 that garage is probably bigger than our house! And cleaner too :rofl: But looks like the boys enjoyed their spa excursion! And Phin is soooooo white! *grabs my sunglasses*
@AnitaAnne and @Change, now I can confess that I have only 1 bridle (gasp), with one set of reins and 3 halters and 2 saddles (my beloved old circle y that doesn't accommodate horses with higher withers, *sigh*, but I still can't part with it. So i keep it inside and oiled)... Wait a second! I forgot my Peruvian Show bridle, halter and work bozal that are decorations in our house. Too pretty to use, lol
@Spanish Rider, trust me, once you start getting tack, it's hard to resist! If i could I would have MUCH more, lol. And I will keep on posting pics of Lady Raya, so you can get your fix :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Pads, Pads, Pads!! Picture heavy

Group 1. 

Far left - regular Dressage pad, have many of these in assorted colors. Will describe if anyone interested. 

Center - 30x30 Toklat wool pad with inserts, front opening. Slightly used. 

Far right - Reinsman pad thick non-removable padding with tacky bottom and suede type top (imitation suede) Western sized.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Pads, Group 2 the Skito set, both front openings, both wool underneath 

Left - Black Skito English or endurance style, never used. Was saving it for my first endurance race. Hasn't happened yet, probably won't ever *sigh* 

Right - Dryback Skito pad with heavy duty (rider?) inserts. Ridden in twice short distance (see spots of dirt)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Group 2 Skito inserts

First the black, second one the dryback


----------



## AnitaAnne

Group 3 

Left side - Black Toklat wool bottom canvas (?) top trail pad with pockets. Never used. No openings, no inserts. 

Right side - Blue pattern Skito pad, no inserts, but has front opening for inserts. Heavy duty front loops. Used but clean. Wool bottom. 

*NOTE: all pads have hair of some sort on them, even the ones not used on a horse. Hair Happens*


----------



## AnitaAnne

The underside of the Toklat trail pad looks a slight bit dark in spots in the pictures. I might have put it on a horse one time, don't really remember though :think:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : Raya is lovely as always. She also gets full kudos for standing, even with the others in the barn, as she could easily have wandered over to visit one of the horses instead of waiting for you.

@Spanish Rider : your son getting a scholarship is certainly a fantastic gift (though is it really a gift if he worked so hard to achieve it?). I will keep my fingers crossed you win other fun things in the lottery, as you sure deserve it after the year you have had!

@AnitaAnne : very glad the pup wasn't hurt any worse - hopefully a good life lesson to stay away from the horses! All those pads are fantastic! Unless you have a red dressage pad with billet keepers, I am happy to say that I have no need to buy any of them (though I do keep looking at the black one and should stop doing that as I don't even know what I need for the Pandora yet!). However, if you are on the book of faces, I think they would sell rapidly and for good prices on any of the endurance tack groups.


Today, I got about 2/3 of the gifts wrapped. Gina also dropped off a box of photo albums and I was able to find what I hope will be the perfect picture.. once I get my idea going, I will post here and see what you ladies think of it.


----------



## Hondo

Is there an upper age limit to this group? No need to answer, that's just me subscribing the thread.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, you are killing me! But I always wanted to try a Skito, especially the Drybacks :wink: We def need to talk! 

Y'all wit more saddle fitting (and pad :rofl experience: Or what else would you recommend?

Now I am in "let's get some tack" mode - help! :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, you are killing me! But I always wanted to try a Skito, especially the Drybacks :wink:


Amazing coincidence; I always wanted to try one too and I DID :cheers:



SwissMiss said:


> [MENTION=19013]Y'all wit more saddle fitting (and pad :rofl experience: Or what else would you recommend?
> 
> Now I am in "let's get some tack" mode - help! :wink:


How about a nice saddle to go with a pad? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 Hmm, a Dressage pad in *RED*? I think that might be a sacrilege to have a RED Dressage pad :biglaugh: Closest i have is a couple of PINK All purpose styles  

I was amazed to find a hunter green Dressage pad! Think I have few whites (duh) the black, a hunter green and a cream one somewhere. 

Since I don't ride Dressage anymore, they are rarely used. They do make good "under pads" or dog throws, but my little spoiled rat terrier prefers a nice fluffy blanket or quilt. _So do I but she is a blanket thief_ :evil:

Would appreciate some pricing help if you are aware of what these pads are worth. I do not use the book of faces, and will have a hard time letting them go (except the Reinsman pad, it is just a bit too stiff for my liking)


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Hmm, a Dressage pad in *RED*? I think that might be a sacrilege to have a RED Dressage pad :biglaugh:
> 
> Would appreciate some pricing help if you are aware of what these pads are worth. I do not use the book of faces, and will have a hard time letting them go (except the Reinsman pad, it is just a bit too stiff for my liking)


You would be amazed what dressage riders use now (though I assume not in actual shows). A good friend has pads in an array of blinding colors (think hot pink and lime green).. I keep telling her she is an endurance rider at heart!

I would think any of the pads with inserts would go for $150-200 in that condition, a bit less for the ones without inserts. I will take a poke around the sales groups and verify that. If you don't have the book of faces, I can always post ads there for you if you like.

Of course what I should be telling you is that black pad especially is worthless and I will just take it off your hands, no problem. :wink:


Welcome @Hondo !


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, if you know/have a price for the skito pads with the inserts, let me know. That is, if you are willing to let one or the other go :wink:
And yes, a new saddle (and other tack) would go perfect with that :biggrin: Unfortunately my money tree is no thriving  I am seriously drooling over a DoubleDiamond TEK saddle that was showcased on fb...  I think I have to try to get one of their demos to see how I like a suspended seat.
And I echo phantom's offer: if you want to get tack sold on fb, let me know. I even sold my cardboard English saddle there!

@Hondo, welcome!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Y'all are great!! 

I am totally shocked about neon Dressage pads...I was thrilled when I found the champagne colored one  

So the Skito pads are the popular ones, yes? 

I will try to let some go...

Welcome @Hondo


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
Poor pup. I got knocked on my head yesterday by Presumido when brushing his fores. Nearly knocked me out. Stallions will be stallions.

Red dressage pads? Yup! The photo was eaten by the HF grinch, but remember the photo I uploaded from my first dressage class? A white PRE with red pad and wraps and black tack... too cute. Do I dare ask why you stopped riding dressage?

Yes, I own no tack. No horse, no tack. But plenty of riding togs for myself (hehe). Rode in a new saddle yesterday, though. It was sort of squishy under the seat bones, and I can't decide if I like that.



> One-tempi changes?


Lord, no. They were two-tempi changes that sort of decomposed into 4-tempi on the left side (my "broken" side). :rofl:

*SwissMiss,*


> How about a nice saddle to go with a pad?


Saddle, saddle, saddle!!

*Hondo,* :welcome:


OK, I am having far too much fun on this thread. Must work.


----------



## Hondo

Ebay might be a good source for eyeballing prices.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...+sadle+pad.TRS0&_nkw=skito+sadle+pad&_sacat=0


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> OK, I am having far too much fun on this thread. Must work.


Now you know why we were suffering withdrawal symptoms when HF was down 

Work? What is work? Oh, the thing we need to do to be able to pay for our ponies and tack :rofl:
Sorry, silly here, but 2 nights in a row emptying buckets are doing me in :frown_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss two nights of emptying buckets is too much for a little tyke. She can get dehydrated very fast and could be something more serious. Has she been to the doctor? Might be a good idea...
@Spanish Rider I had to pts my Dressage horse back in 2013. Couldn't ride him for the last 2-3 years of his life either. Haven't been able to find another one I could afford since, then my knee got messed up so... :shrug:
@Hondo selling on EBay is a good idea; I never have sold anything there, but could try. The hard part is letting go...those pads were very expensive especially the Dryback. What if I get another horse I could use that on? Wouldn't want to buy another one...See my problem??? 

Actually been thinking I could change the pads in the Dryback so wouldn't be so hard. I might love it in that case...but not if it slips


----------



## AnitaAnne

Puppy was better last night, even followed me into the pasture and barked at the horses (!) when I corrected him he slunk over to me and snugged up to my legs with a pitiful look on his face :icon_rolleyes: poor pup, growing up is so hard! 

*Pouring* down rain here! I am being a wimp and waiting until it slows down to go feed everyone! Lily is demanding breakfast; she usually eats before 6 am! Poor baby...


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I was about to put an iv in her :wink: But luckily she woke up this morning bright eyed and chatty, asking for breakfast (and eating it too) - a good sign! And yesterday she was sipping Gatorade all day long, which probably helped to ward off the worst dehydration. Now she is her usual, bouncy, chatty self :-D My kids rarely get sick *knock on wood*, but if they do, they mean business :sad:

And yes, letting of of stuff is hard! Even letting go my cardboard saddle (uncomfortable for me and didn't fit Raya anyway) took quite some effort!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Actually been thinking I could change the pads in the Dryback so wouldn't be so hard. I might love it in that case...but not if it slips


For what it's worth (and just call me an enabler).. it was a Skito Dryback pad under my Torsion in the 100 where I rode the last 18 miles without a girth. No slipping at all.


----------



## carshon

Drooling over the pads. I bought an Equipedic pad last spring and loved it. Then found out the saddle I was riding in was causing serious hip issues for me (piriformis syndrome - still trying to get that resolved) Purchased a Tucker River Plantation saddle and now thinking it may look a tad silly with my western pad. So thinking I may need to invest in an endurance shaped pad (see how i talk myself into this?)

But just found out our truck needs $1700 worth of repairs the week before Christmas. Can all of you hear my wails of anguish?


----------



## SwissMiss

@carshon, I can't really like your post! Truck repairs suck!

But once your wallet recovers a bit, I think you should look into an endurance shaped pad :wink:
How do you like your Tucker?


----------



## Spanish Rider

Sorry, *AnitaAnne,* I knew I shouldn't have asked.

But, if you have "what ifs" bouncing around in your head, and who knows what may happen in the next 5 or 10 years (perhaps there is a dressage horse in both our futures), then I don't think you need to be in a rush to sell them all. Hold onto the ones you like the most. 

Of course, things can get out of hand... My aunt has been in an alzheimer's unit for the past 6 years. As a widow with no children, I was responsable for sorting out her belongings from her winter home in Alabama and her summer home in Maine. I am still not done. In the summer cottage, I still have the loft and garage left to do. That is how I have spent my summer every year for the past 5 years: cleaning out other people's stuff.

So now, when I go through my own things, I ask myself: do I want my children to inherit this? A bit macabre, but it makes decision-making easier.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*carshon,*


> Then found out the saddle I was riding in was causing serious hip issues for me


I can completely relate to this. I wish you could have seen me trying to ride at a walk in the hunter/jumper saddles before my change to dressage. I was in a sad state of affairs and had no idea that a change in saddle could make such a difference!


----------



## Hondo

phantomhorse13 said:


> For what it's worth (and just call me an enabler).. it was a Skito Dryback pad under my Torsion in the 100 where I rode the last 18 miles without a girth. No slipping at all.


I remember you telling me about that. Now I have to ask, what pad are you mostly using on endurance now? With a treeless saddle.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hondo said:


> what pad are you mostly using on endurance now? With a treeless saddle.


If I am riding in the Torsion, it's with a Skito. That isn't my regular saddle for any of our horses though. Lani and Kathy both ride exclusively treeless (in Bob Marshall Sports Saddles) and they also use Skitos.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> Sorry, *AnitaAnne,* I knew I shouldn't have asked.
> 
> But, if you have "what ifs" bouncing around in your head, and who knows what may happen in the next 5 or 10 years (perhaps there is a dressage horse in both our futures), then I don't think you need to be in a rush to sell them all. Hold onto the ones you like the most.
> 
> Of course, things can get out of hand... My aunt has been in an alzheimer's unit for the past 6 years. As a widow with no children, I was responsable for sorting out her belongings from her winter home in Alabama and her summer home in Maine. I am still not done. In the summer cottage, I still have the loft and garage left to do. That is how I have spent my summer every year for the past 5 years: cleaning out other people's stuff.
> 
> So now, when I go through my own things, I ask myself: do I want my children to inherit this? A bit macabre, but it makes decision-making easier.


This is such a small world!! I live in Alabama  

I am ok with getting rid of stuff except for tack...it costs so much then it is hard to sell for any $$. But i am trying. When I retire (5 years) I will be moving and downsizing to a small bedroom with hopefully a small area in the basement for tack. So i have to let go of some things. A few years ago I sent out some of my Breyer Horses to HF friends, but still have a long way to go...

Will not be burdening my family with stuff, just with ME :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> For what it's worth (and just call me an enabler).. it was a Skito Dryback pad under my Torsion in the 100 where I rode the last 18 miles without a girth. No slipping at all.


:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> phantomhorse13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth (and just call me an enabler).. it was a Skito Dryback pad under my Torsion in the 100 where I rode the last 18 miles without a girth. No slipping at all.
> 
> 
> 
> :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
Click to expand...

:loveshower: :cowboy:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Got the picture project together.. hopefully the people receiving them will appreciate it - part of me worries it’s still too soon and the loss too fresh.



















Those are the labels off my MIL's cookie containers.. I saved them after washing all the containers last year.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
Picture?

*AnitaAnne,*
My aunt married a gentleman from Mobile. They were both diplomats and lived around the world, mainly southern Asia and Latin America. When they retired, they spent their winters in Elberta, AL and summered in Maine so they could play golf all year long. Funny thing is, even in my aunt's complete state of befuddledness (doesn't know her name, age, where she is, who we are, etc.), she can still speak Spanish with the aids in the Alzheimer's unit.

You are already retiring in 5 years? Good for you!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spanish Rider said:


> *phantom,*
> Picture?


Not sure why they didn't want to show to start with (yay trying to post from phone). Edited it from the computer and hopefully you can see them now!


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, wrote a message that got lost...

*AnitaAnne,*
My aunt married a gentleman from Mobile, and they spent October to May at their home on the Gulf in Elberta, June to September in Maine.

*phantom,*
I think that is a very touching gift that is sure to spark a tear, but will be well appreciated. Since my boys lost their grandpa in August, and he was the one that always got them the cool techie presents, I bought them each a drone for Christmas, and Grandpa's name is going on the labels. It is just natural for them to still be part of our holidays.


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, HF is on the fritz. The message I posted an hour ago just showed up. Sorry for the repetition.


----------



## Hondo

phantomhorse13 said:


> If I am riding in the Torsion, it's with a Skito. That isn't my regular saddle for any of our horses though.


If you are riding mostly in a treed saddle now I'd be very interested in hearing your comparison/contrast and when/why you choose one over the other.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Not sure why they didn't want to show to start with (yay trying to post from phone). Edited it from the computer and hopefully you can see them now!


Oh my, what a sweet way to remember the good times! My beloved daughter passed 8 yrs ago and finding things she wrote (like recipes stuffed in the cookbook) still make me cry. 

Anyone would love a gift like that! 

PS - hope HF is not going to loose time and posts again :frown_color:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spanish Rider said:


> I think that is a very touching gift that is sure to spark a tear, but will be well appreciated. Since my boys lost their grandpa in August, and he was the one that always got them the cool techie presents, I bought them each a drone for Christmas, and Grandpa's name is going on the labels. It is just natural for them to still be part of our holidays.


I think that is a lovely thing to do. I am sure your boys will appreciate it, even if it does spark a tear. I figure its better to be sad together than alone.




AnitaAnne said:


> Oh my, what a sweet way to remember the good times! My beloved daughter passed 8 yrs ago and finding things she wrote (like recipes stuffed in the cookbook) still make me cry.
> 
> Anyone would love a gift like that!


I hope so. I have to admit to not having dry eyes some of the time I was working on it..


----------



## AnitaAnne

Tears are rolling down my face now...just remembering


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hondo said:


> If you are riding mostly in a treed saddle now I'd be very interested in hearing your comparison/contrast and when/why you choose one over the other.


Sultan and George both told us that the treeless was causing them back pain over time. Sultan seemed ok for a couple seasons of DH riding in the BMSS, but started coming up back sore a day or two after rides. It took a bit, but we realized he was actually bracing his back to get through the rides. He wasn't "reactive" to palpation with the normal flinching associated with a back problem, instead he just locked his back muscles solid and touching them was like poking stone. Ouch!! Once we went to a (properly-fitting) treed saddle, not only did his back no longer turn into stone during rides, his on-again, off-again girth issues (which we always assumed was related to sweat irritation during competitions) resolved. :think:

George seemed to do ok with the treeless on 50s, but when we upped the distance, his back soreness reared its head during the competition (a 100 miler) itself. His back soreness made him travel differently, which led to girth area soreness.. and that was why I rode the last 18 miles without any girth at all. Poor guy!! In hindsight, we realized his on-again, off-again girthiness at competitions (which we again had attributed to sweat reactions) also went away after getting a treed saddle. :think:

I started Phin in the Torsion because I wanted to see how his body would change as I got him into condition. While he did ok on training rides, his girth area was an issue during competitions. Because of what we had figured out with the other boys, I assumed the saddle was at least some of the problem. As you may know from following my girth saga, it wasn't as easy a fix for him. So could be the treeless would have worked fine..


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Tears are rolling down my face now...just remembering


:hug:


----------



## Celeste

Spanish Rider said:


> Sorry, *AnitaAnne,*
> So now, when I go through my own things, I ask myself: do I want my children to inherit this? A bit macabre, but it makes decision-making easier.


As much trouble as it has been raising my kids, I don't care if it puts them to trouble having to sort my stuff when I'm gone. I'm keeping it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> As much trouble as it has been raising my kids, I don't care if it puts them to trouble having to sort my stuff when I'm gone. I'm keeping it.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: PAYBACK!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good to hear from you @Celeste!! You are always full of wisdom 

Wonder where @Blue has been...


----------



## Spanish Rider

> As much trouble as it has been raising my kids, I don't care if it puts them to trouble having to sort my stuff when I'm gone. I'm keeping it.


:clap: Bravo! I guess I'm more of my mother's daughter... she saved nothing, not even a baby blanket from when we were little. 

*AnitaAnne,*
:hug: Not even going to ask.


On a lighter note, I forgot to mention that I almost got kicked out of the Van Morrison concert last week....
for *DANCING*! What?!!!! No dancing allowed. Unbelievable. How is one supposed to sit quietly during "Brown-Eyed Girl"? And, if they had played "Domino", forget about it. :dance-smiley05::happydance:


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider In Atlanta they would kick you out for NOT dancing.


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, what a lovely idea! :hug:
@AnitaAnne :hug: 
@Celeste, that is also a way to look at it :rofl:
@Spanish Rider, no dancing during a concert?????

I am prone to keep things, but moving across the ocean and then across the country on a regular basis helped to cut down on lots of things... 
And thanks to @AnitaAnne I am now seriously in "pad fever" :rofl: I am considering getting a Thinline contour pad I saw on fb just to see if it would improve things :think:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Celeste,*


> In Atlanta they would kick you out for NOT dancing.


I _*know*_, right?! I had even spent the extra money to get floor seats on the side, on the aisle so we could dance with plenty of room and not have to worry about my klutzy self falling down some stairs. 200 euros to sit! I would have had more fun in my living room with the stereo cranked.


Latest dressage news: I did half-pass and passage today. Can't believe it. I should be doing my first Prix St. George test by next month.:rofl:

But, seriously, the horse is amazing. Trainer told me today that he competed in the national youth dressage championships years ago. Basically, you just set him up, and he goes until you stop him. I sometimes feel like the horse does everything and I am just following him, although my trainer says that if I didn't set him up properly for a half-pass, for example, he would not be balanced enough to cross over. I don't know. It's all too new, and I feel like I am only half conscious of what is happening under me. But I am having fun like a kid again!


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - {{hugs}}
@phantomhorse13 - I think those gifts with the cookie tin labels are amazingly beautiful and perfect. Yes, they may cause a few shed tears for a time, but in the long term they will bring a soft smile of remembrance and a warm glow to the heart. 

And.... because to said to: "ENABLER!!!" :clap::rofl:
@Hondo - if there were an age limit on this page, I know several of us would be kicked off! 
@Spanish Rider - :wave: I'm in Alabama, too! 
@Celeste - I'd let my kids deal with my stuff, too, but they'd just call for a dumpster. 

Of course, other than my horse stuff, I tend to be a book hoarder. In my last move I had somewhere in the neighborhood of 1000 books. I was only able to part with ~some~ of the paperbacks. I now have a 16' wide floor to ceiling bookcase full of HBs and a few boxes still in the garage! And then there are my dragons, wizards, castles, gryphons.... 

In a few years, when I want to retire, move out west (AZ/NM/CO/NV?) and downsize, I'll have to part with a lot of stuff. I hope my granddaughters are settled by then, since I plan to dump most of the books on them!! 

Sunrise - time to feed the ponies!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
I was also very interested in the Thinline, and this summer I actually had one in my hand in the Dover Saddlery clearance section, but since I wasn't sure if my back was going to let me ride anymore, I walked away. Plus, since I ride other people's horses, and everyone has the right to decide how their horses should be tacked up, I didn't know if I would have the opportunity to use it. I am still curious, though, if it would make a difference.


----------



## AnitaAnne

_Don't know if this is the right time to mention it...but I have a thinline pad too (or is it two?) _:hide:

Was I supposed to list ALL my pads or just the ones I am considering selling? :redface:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss I do believe I caught your DD's whatever...been using a bucket the last couple of days...went to work this morning and didn't even make it through report...thankfully my boss was able to send a replacement. 

Hope at least I loose some weight; nah won't happen :frown_color:
@Spanish Rider That horse is fabulous! Would be wonderful to really get a chance to show him  Could take GP off the bucket list 
@Change that is a LOT of books! I switched to a Kindle so offloaded many of my books. If Amazon goes out of business than I will need to borrow some real books 

Have a fear that my horse stuff will all go to a dumpster cause no one will understand the value of it all. This is one reason I am forcing myself to offload some.


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - most of my books are hardbound, a lot are old and of varied sorts. Some first edition collectibles. I still have most of the Time Life books my parents bought us as kids; I still find them fun to look at. I have a 90+ book set of the Philosophers - 1 book dedicated to each. Fascinating stuff. And books on religions and mythologies. And History books. Gah! I love history books. Botany books - especially those that tell of how they were used in the past as well as what they are known for now. Books on medicine from Culpepper to ancient Egypt and Greece to my great-grandmother's book of simples. 

I also have a selection of books by authors I know - some signed, and even a couple with my name in the acknowledgements. And a few with my stories in them. 

My Dad loved books on aviation - historical or fiction, and especially those set in WWII. I think I have two full shelves of those! Sentimental value mostly, but occasionally I find one a fun read.

I wish I still had all of my old Black Beauty and Red Stallion books, and my first editions of the Oz books, but those were lost several years ago when my parents' storeroom flooded. I was stationed overseas at the time. Needless to say, I cried when she told me those were lost.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
At the risk of sounding uncultured, I must admit that I do no pleasure reading whatsoever. As I translate and copy-edit a full medical journal each month (12-15 articles), I no longer enjoy reading. My eyes can only handle so much. Maybe when I retire (if I'm lucky).

*AnitaAnne,*


> Don't know if this is the right time to mention it...but I have a thinline pad too (or is it two?)


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Stop, stop! I can't take it anymore!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:



> @Spanish Rider, That horse is fabulous! Would be wonderful to really get a chance to show him Could take GP off the bucket list


Ay, how little you know me yet! GP was never on my bucket list. In fact, I've never showed in my life. Even back in college, I never tried out for the hunt team, even though I was approached. Just not my thing, especially at the national level. Besides, I never would have been able to fit my shoulders or boobs into one of those jackets (back then, English tack shops in my area only sold up to size 12). The only reason I am even taking dressage classes is because I have no one to ride with. Just wanted some company.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> _Don't know if this is the right time to mention it...but I have a thinline pad too (or is it two?) _:hide:
> 
> Was I supposed to list ALL my pads or just the ones I am considering selling? :redface:


Your are seriously _killing_ me here :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I was just thinking a 1/4 inch pad under the saddle may help distribute weight a litte...
Maybe I'm just obsessing but I rather want my pony to be comfy until I can afford another saddle...
Since it wasn't on the "for sale" list, I assume you like it? :wink:

And I am sorry that my DD was spreading germs via the internet! I just hope you will be like her: next day wake up and be back to normal. Except that she is eating now like crazy. First day back at daycare she complained "they don't give us enough food!:rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss I might consider letting go of a thinline pad...really hadn't thought about them in a while. 

Used my white (grey now, lol) square one for YEARS under my Dressage saddle and they all seemed more comfortable. 

The black one, which is shaped sort of like the underside of an English saddle has never been used! I won that one at a clinic  

Only place I ever win anything is horse connected. Sure wish some horse event would have a big lottery! If I won could build a big fancy Tack barn just for all my horsey stuff


----------



## SwissMiss

There is a years horse-fest in Switzerland and they used to raffle off a yearling... I spent way too much money on tickets!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> There is a years horse-fest in Switzerland and they used to raffle off a yearling... I spent way too much money on tickets!


OH my! A real no-kiddin' horsey? Would be buying chances on that raffle!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change are you a writer? Awesome to have one's name in acknowledgements!! 

I've been thinking lately that books are something that maybe I shouldn't have given away. They used to give me much pleasure, but have just changed to reading stuff on my Kindle. 

Right now enjoying Black Beauty again. I still want to hug Merrylegs and stroke Ginger; run my hand along the perfection of Beauty then give all of them a nice apple. I so wanted to rescue poor Ginger from her fate; why did she have to suffer?:evil:

Some things just never get old...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> OH my! A real no-kiddin' horsey? Would be buying chances on that raffle!!


Yep. Papered, of course  Some breeder normally sponsored one. 
But that was 30 years ago - don't think they do it anymore!

In Switzerland it is (or used to be) quite customary to give animal gifts/prizes: In "Schwingen" (a sort of wrestling; used to be very popular with farmers), the "Schwingerkoenig" (winner = king) normally got a grown bull and the second winner got a yearling foal...


----------



## SwissMiss

Here's a pic of the prize bull in 2012 (with it's breeders)


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, @AnitaAnne, I much prefer reading a "real" book than reading on a screen... Maybe because I spend way too much time in front of a screen on a daily basis anyway???
My kiddos love books as well and loved "reading" them when they were little - needless to say my LOTR special edition books were (and are still) out of their reach, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : got a good chuckle at your rebel self getting in trouble for _dancing_. people over there need to lighten up. I am so glad to hear how much fun you are having in your dressage lessons - I want to see video of your GP moves!!

@Change : the thought of that many books sure made me smile. when I moved here, I finally gave in and got most of my books in digital form. I did hold onto some collectibles, most of which are horsey (of course). I agree with whoever said digital is just not the same as a physical book..

@AnitaAnne : ooo, holding out on the good stuff - I see how it is. Thinlines maybe for sale.. and a square one no less.. I hope you are feeling better asap!

@SwissMiss : the OD group raffles off a horse from a specific breeder every year.. and a darn nice one too. We bought several tickets for the 2017 horse, but alas didn't win him.


----------



## SwissMiss

Had a lovely ride yesterday. It was just sooooo peaceful and quiet  Normally I am quite chatty while riding, but yesterday I just let the peace and quiet of the woods wash over me. Hooves rustling the dry leaves, an occasional snort from the ponies, the dog running...
And it seemed to affect the horses as well. While both were very forward and willing, there was no rushing or spooking (even when both of them slipped on the wet wooden bridges), and they seemed to enjoy the ride as much as their riders.


----------



## Hondo

Some say a horse picks up on the riders mood. Sounds like you may have experienced a verification of that belief.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Hondo, my mare is a prime example of that belief. If I am mad, or worried/anxious she will be the same in no time.
One of the last rides on the trail I was a bit tense, as a week before riders had been shot at (after further inquiry it seems to have been intentional mg and Raya was looking for ghosts under every leaf and bush!


----------



## Change

@phantomhorse13 - books have been my best friend since before I started school. Blame it on a Mother who loved to read and taught me to read by the time I was 3. I still remember sitting with her, reading A Child's Garden of Verses, and how she made those old poems come to life. And the adventures of Remus, and Brier Fox, and Dorothy and Tik-tok and Riki-Tiki-Tava. 
@AnitaAnne - I so wanted Ginger from the first time they gigged her head up and she fought! She was my dream horse even moreso that Beauty's quiet dignity or Merryleg's sweetness. And the adventures with the Red Stalllion - oh! That I could have such a horse!! I've always written poetry and stories, but didn't try seriously to get published until my 30s. Managed to sell/place 3 poems and maybe 14 fantasy and horror short stories. But through that time, I got to meet other authors and became friends with some of them - and spent one long night talking with Catherine Asaro via the old, pre-GUI internet about how to break into a military installation to steal a space-ship. LOL. I was very surprised not only to find her thanks to me in the acknowledgements of that book, but also that many of the descriptions and scenes we'd discussed were in the book, almost verbatim. 
@Spanish Rider - I know how spending the entire day in front of a computer reading others' work and (in my case) editing it into something professional can burn up the desire to read/write. I'll admit I haven't done much of either for awhile. 

And like others here, most of my casual reading is now via Kindle. There's no such thing as a throw-away book!



The rains stopped yesterday, late morning, but the ground is a soupy sloppy mess and the medicine is doing its best to clear up my lungs by making me cough even more than before. I know I have to, but it sure is hard to do anything else!! Today - not even dawn yet - I really want to get out there and cross-fence the yards with electric so I can rotate the horses around as the winter grasses come up. Let's hope weather and lungs cooperate for a change... and who knows, if I can find Rapper under all the mud he's carrying, maybe we'll go for a ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

MERRY CHRISTMAS 
everyone​


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change that is amazing; such a lot of experience you have and quite the compliment of using your words! 

I like the Kindle because it is so portable. When on vacation I have a large assortment of books to read but only carry one  Just sad my keyboard one died, I did prefer it over the newer styles. 

Maybe Ginger is the reason my favorite color for a horse is Chestnut? The first time I put a harness on a pony I looked all over for a check rein :evil: Not sure the owner knew what I was referring too...
@SwissMiss intentionally shot at? But...WHY would anyone do that??? :evil::evil:

Yeah our ponies pick up our feelings which can sometimes be mixed up...eagerness in a rider can be mistaken as fear by one's horse making for an exciting ride :gallop:

Going to my DD's for Christmas later today and once again bringing the whole meal...the in-laws will be there too, and I don't really know what they like so it will be a simple meal with a Honey Baked Ham and finger foods for sides 

Bought a nice wood-look folding table for them so they can fit everyone.

Was breezy Friday night that had mostly dried up the rain. Thought I would be able to ride but just when I arrived, it started to rain. Guess the ponies are getting a long break *sigh* 

Time to start baking cookies and chopping veggies :wave:


----------



## Celeste

As far as reading, I love my Kindle. It is small, portable, and I can make the print large enough to actually see. I recently moved up from the old Kindle to a Kindle Fire. It has a light in it so I can read late at night without waking up the DH.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*


> people over there need to lighten up.


Actually, Spaniards are generally light-hearted, loud, social people who love dancing, but apparently Van Morrison didn't want people dancing because it is "distracting". WHAT?! I am going to another concert on the 28th with my son in the same sports arena, and I'm sure we won't be sitting down!

*SwissMiss,*
Envious of your hack through the leaves and over wooden bridges. Good for you!

And stay away from the hunters. A few years ago, my husband was on the jury for a murder trial after a dispute between hunters.


*Change,*
With a lung infection, make sure you get enough down time, otherwise you will never really get over it. The voice of experience...


*AnitaAnne,*
You are cooking it all and then have to transport it? I can't imagine. Seems like a pain.


Right now I have After Eight brownies in the oven and will be making fish (gilt-headed bream, a Mediterranean fish) for dinner. Just the four of us tonight, and off to my in-laws tomorrow.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne If I were cooking and transporting food, I would cook everything in those disposable aluminium pans and leave the whole mess with them. It takes me a couple of days to catch up on the mess after company eats a big meal here.


----------



## Hondo

I've been meaning to ask: An old high school fried said she belongs to a WD40 group. I got a chuckle out of that. Ever hear of that?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne If I were cooking and transporting food, I would cook everything in those disposable aluminium pans and leave the whole mess with them. It takes me a couple of days to catch up on the mess after company eats a big meal here.


Great minds think alike!! Everything is cooked, covered, trayed up, etc. Nothing will return home with me except any gifts! Thanks to Dollar Tree, the plates and platters even look pretty  

Will admit being able to increase the text size on the Kindle is a real bonus! The long battery life is what keeps me using the e-reader. I rather like the look of the print too. I have a Fire tablet but rarely use it...not sure why I don't, guess it seems too much like my phone without the ability to call. Oh wait, maybe that is a blessing  

Spanish Rider, better to have the mess at her house! I don't mind cooking it all and transporting it; there is a lot of pleasure received when i watch people enjoy my cooking. Plus she has the grandchild, so just makes sense to have it at her apartment. 

Well everything is packed in the car and I am off to enjoy some family time!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Hondo : Without a doubt our arabs are very sensitive to mood/energy! Goodness help me if I tense up on Phin especially.. and I know better than to try to ride him if I am not in the right place mentally. I have not heard of a WD40 group.. is that a reference to old people who need lubrication?

@Change : I hope you are feeling better. Coughing, even if productive, is so aggravating.

@AnitaAnne : I am sure your meal will be a big hit.

@Spanish Rider : I hope your next concert is less.. stuffy!


On Friday, I got some horsey time before DH's office party. The whole story is in my journal.





















Yesterday, I spent the morning helping with the last round of cookies (and trying hard to refrain from eating as many as I baked). It was a great day to be inside as it poured rain all day. DH and I spent the afternoon cleaning and doing maintenance on some of the equipment in the garage.











Today, the day started with eggnog making and then we got Misty's house as ready for dinner tomorrow as we could. When DH went off with Keith to put on a plowframe, I took advantage of the nice weather (and mushy ground) to get in the last of the hole markers. Mia, of course, supervised.










When DH got home, he arrived with a giant box full of gifts. I was quite surprised, as I thought we had agreed the new-to-me-saddle was my Christmas gift.. but apparently he had other ideas! One box has a plain envelope taped to the front of it, so I am already dying of curiosity..










I actually have a gift for him that is a surprise this year, so I am looking forward to tomorrow morning to see his reaction. They are also calling for snow overnight, so we may have a white Christmas for the first time since I moved here.


MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Hondo

phantomhorse13 said:


> @Hondo : I have not heard of a WD40 group.. is that a reference to old people who need lubrication?


Widowed over 40. I thought it kinda sweet.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hondo said:


> Widowed over 40. I thought it kinda sweet.


Sounds sweet...but I don't qualify (least I think the ex is still around)...would make it on the old people needing lubrication though!! 

G'night all, bedtime for me tomorrow is a workday :frown_color:


----------



## SwissMiss

Hope everyone had a peaceful and joyful Christmas!

For some reason I didn't really get into the Christmas mood this year. However, having two little kiddos in the house changed that every day a little :wink: Their excitement is truly infectious! We try the difficult balance act of combining the Swiss and US traditions, but lean more heavily on the US side. Thus, both kiddos still firmly believe in Santa  
So we spent Christmas eve baking cookies for Santa and when it was getting dark we put out reindeer food on the lawn, the kiddos cleaned up their rooms without much prodding (hardly seen them so tidy!) and we put some milk and cookies close to the fireplace, so Santa would find them 
It was actually past 6 am (which is very late for us!),when DS was traipsing into the living room, checking on the cookies and milk and if there were some presents under the tree 
And from then one we had one whirlwind of a day with _very_ excited kiddos and a bunch of legos (they both had them on their wishlists) that needed to be built.
@AnitaAnne, I hope you are feeling better! DD apparently shared he bug with me as well, as I got pretty violently sick last night... Buckets are a wonderful thing to have :hide:

We are trying to go lean on presents, but DH seems to forget that every year :think:
This is what I found for me/Raya under the tree:









Given that he has no interest/knowledge in horses, he has chosen very well 
Can't wait to try out the feel of the new reins! And yes, they have the pretty overlay as well


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Ah, yes, the LEGO years. Those wonderful Christmas mornings when my boys sat quietly, diligently putting together Star Wars LEGOs for hours on end...:smile:

Raya looks so beautiful in teal/turquoise. It just confrms what have always suspected, that I _*need*_ a palomino. We have the same coloring, and I look fab in turquoise, too. Would be a match made in heaven. 

*Hondo and phantom,*
Got a chuckle out of the WD40 play on words. :rofl:


I am officially the worst mother ever. Three Christmas gifts I ordered never arrived, so I had to run out on Sunday morning to get some back-up presents. As a result, pie was not baked, and the Christmas tree got up and lit, yet never decorated. My Christmas spirit has been at an all-time low. At one point, I thought I was coming down with something, but perhaps I'm anemic again, or just plain depressed.

However, in Spain we also celebrate Three Kings Day/Epiphany/Little Christmas, or however you call it in your neck of the woods. So, I still have time to get the tree decorated before January 5th and for those gifts to be sent/replaced, but it does make the holidays drag on for too long. As does the over-eating...

Actually, I have an appointment to have blood work done tomorrow, but I think I will re-schedule. I am still digesting my MIL's roast lamb!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Miss Raya looks like an Indian princess, so pretty! The barn she is in looks quite fabulous too...
@Spanish Rider Those not-quite-perfect holidays are the ones everyone remembers! You are just making memories for the future 
@phantomhorse13 have a good trip! Will be looking forward to seeing your southern rides

I might be able to get some saddle time in today...right now a bit too cold for my liking 30F brr

They have cut hours for the holidays, so i am getting a few cleaning projects done, most at the barn but the house is getting a little attention too...


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I know, I am spamming HF with pictures of Raya in her new get up, but I am giddy about it  Just need to get to ride to see if I like the reins as much as I hope! They are looped and only 7 ft long, but have an extension at the end (like a movable romel rein), so if she grazing/drinking I am not running out of rein... Sounds great in theory, let's see how they do in real life 
And yes, I think the barn is pretty fabulous. The horses have 24/7 access to it to get out of rain/wind or heat and bugs in summer. There is a big ceiling fan in the middle of the aisle plus box fans in each stall, as well as lights for each stall and/or middle of the barn. I feel really spoiled! Raya too :wink:
And she gets twice daily exercise/surefooted-ness training walking up the stairs to the barn. Initially she very carefully and gingerly navigated it: by now she gaits up at full speed without 
missing a beat. And yes, it's pretty steep :wink:







This is from the barn to the "dry" (ok, more wood) lot - that opens to the pasture, that is cross fenced, but currently all gates are open, so the horses and heifers can roam all over...

Hope you get to ride your handsome boy!
@Spanish Rider, I am redhead, so teal (or green for that matter) are my favorite colors


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Miss Raya is beautiful and we LOVE pictures! IMO it is beyond awesome that your DH bought you such a wonderful gift! 

Glorious the way she has changed too from all your TLC. Your pony looks so HAPPY now! It warms the heart to see her :loveshower:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, thank you  

And the secret to this awesome gift? A _very_ detailed wishlist and emails ahead to Amanda Taylor to make sure she could do what I was looking for :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, thank you
> 
> And the secret to this awesome gift? A _very_ detailed wishlist and emails ahead to Amanda Taylor to make sure she could do what I was looking for :wink:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::bowwdown:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::bowwdown:


 
 :rofl:


Did you get to ride???


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Holy cow, that barn set up is awesome! With turn-outs and free access, sounds ideal. Here I have yet to see a barn with free access from the stalls to an outdoor area. I try to explain it, and they don't get it. Horses are usually in their stalls all day long, except when they are worked every day. Of course, if I had a hot horse worth more than my house, I might think twice about free outdoor access. 

Red-headed? Both of my boys were red-heads as babies, but then the Spanish genes took over... 

Keep the pictures coming!


*AnitaAnne,*
So I am assuming you are better now? I though of you yesterday during my class. I got a rip-roaring headache when I cantered. I thought it might have been muscle tension at first (although aneurysm was another possibility), but now I think I am in sugar withdrawal. After all those Christmas cookies and homemade Spanish marzipan (ingredients: ground almonds and sugar, no additives), I think my body is having a hard time readjusting, and I had eaten no carbs in the morning. I admit I get VERY addicted to sugar VERY quickly.


My class was very frustrating yesterday. I feel like I am making zero progress on half-passes. I am lucky if I get 3 or 4 good crossovers before everything disintegrates into... geez, I don't even know what. I guess it's over-flexion (he has a hard time flexing to the left), and then I lose control of his hinds because I am still such a muscle-less mushy mess. 

The good thing is that my new instructor does not dwell on certain exercises, and his strategy is to change things up. Other instructors like to repeat and repeat things until you "get" them, but my body cannot handle lots of repetition. So, we usually do things twice on each side, then he sends me off to canter for a while, then we go back to the previous exercise. By then, my body and brain are more relaxed, and there is a glimmer of hope. Much better than the physical and mental downward spiral I used to get locked into before.

I have a new barnmate, too. Retired president of the Spanish Equestrian Federation and show-jumping judge. Good Lord. More stress. How did I get myself into this mess? All I wanted was a hack once in a while. He still has yet to deem my presence worthy of a "Hello" or "Good morning". Sheesh.


----------



## SwissMiss

Marzipan????? I looooove Marzipan  My mom sent a package from Switzerland with chocolate for Christmas - "my" gift was chocolate-covered marzipan. My all-time favorite. The catch: I am highly allergic to nuts, including almonds  Benadryl is your friend, lol!
Sounds like your new instructor is exactly what you need! Mixing things up within the lesson to let you relax - not only physically but mentally too!
But your new barn mate????? How about just ignoring him?

And yes, I love the barn I am at! Since it is a private barn, it is very no-drama and luckily the BO and I have similar views... When Raya had to "interview" before moving I was a little apprehensive, but now I know why. The BO just wanted a no drama horse as well that would fit in with her herd...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Yes, it seems that chocolate-covered marzipan is a thing in the rest of Europe, but not in Spain. Here, we eat it straight up. Although it's probably because our chocolate is not as good as Swiss chocolate! Last year, we had a Norwegian exchange student who brought us a box of chocolate-covered marzipan whales, which I thought were funny. Toledo, the area of Spain where I live, is the marzipan capital (we have wild almond trees everywhere), and our marzipan figurines have not changed since medieval times: trumpets, snails, snakes, crescent moons. Of course, the highest-quality marzipan figurines are still made by hand. A friend of mine is a marzipan "artista". Ooh, and then there are the little almond cakes called "marquesas", which are made of almond flour, sugar and egg whites - no wheat flour. I think I just gained a kilo talking about them!

New barn mate is on my aisle, two stalls down, so he tacks up next to me. Well, actually, the grooms tack up his horses, and he mounts there, then rides in the ring at the same time I do. As I get older, though, I seem to have less and less patience for rude people. I have noticed, though, that he has quite the chair seat. (I am so evil. :twisted

LOVE your BO's idea of "interviewing" horses before their being accepted. Here, BOs were more selective before the recession. In fact, my old barn used to have a waiting list (40 stalls), and now they are two-thirds empty. These days, if you can pay, you're in.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, I will also eat (good) marzipan straight up  In Switzerland you get the formed one as well (e.g. as fruits and vegetables), but that one is normally very hard/dry and seems to have even more sugar... I like the softer, more pliable one... Now I'm craving it and I already ate all ! But my body is probably happy - my reaction to it gets more severe the older I get. It used to be just tingly lips, but now my tongues gets all fuzzy and on a bad day my throat gets a bit tight...

The thing is, the barn I am at doesn't take boarders :wink: I needed a place for Raya and I always liked the place, so I just asked (thinking it can never hurt to ask)... Glad I did


----------



## Change

All this talk about marzipan makes me want more licorice! LOL. I'm not a huge fan of almond anything unless they are straight up and roasted. Actually, I just don't like a lot of sugary things. Yeah, I know - I'm weird. Dark swiss chocolate, though??? Ok. You got me!

Day before yesterday I got a wild hairbrained idea and grabbed a scrap piece of rope, rigged a makeshift halter on Rapper, led him over to the fence, and climbed aboard. Bareback. 1st - he stood quietly and patiently at the fence to let me mount. He's SUCH a good horse! Then I rode around in his field. He responded well to my makeshift halter and legs. I think I rode him around for 10 minutes. Yesterday, the wild hair was still in effect, I guess, because I pulled Rapper out, put a bridle on, and hopped on bareback again. We rode up and down the street and out into the meadow for a bit until I heard gunfire and decided it was time to head back to semi-civilization. Rapper has a back and gaits make for bareback riding!!! I wish I were a whole lot younger - my thighs let me know that bareback is a lot more work than riding with a saddle! I almost wish I could keep this horse. He's such a good boy. But I know I can't so I'm trying really hard not to like him too much. It ain't easy, though. He's a champ!

Tomorrow we make the drive to Atlanta to pick up my granddaughter at the airport. I was actually surprised by how much we missed her. She's only lived with us since May, but she definitely fills up this house with her presence, and her absence sure made the house feel ... empty. I'll be so glad to have her home again!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Did you get to ride???


Unfortunately, no. I think Chivas has a problem right now. Going to get some advice from a friend tomorrow. Maybe I am just being overly cautious, but maybe not :frown_color:

Will update tomorrow.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change just one question? How do you manage to get on a horse bareback??? When I try to jump on my knee gets them right in the belly 

Good to hear you getting lots of ride time in!! So the granddaughter is coming home!! Maybe she will want to keep the horse for herself and you can ride together...
@Spanish Rider all this talk of food caused me to east a bunch of sweetened pecans  so very good! I can quickly get addicted to sugar too :frown_color:

The riding will come, how nice the instructor changes it up for you. Could your physical limitations be causing the horse to be stiffer in one direction? Half pass can be hard when learning, especially if you are doing serpentines. 

Hate to ask what happened to all those horses that are no longer in the barn.

Horses suffer when the economy takes a dive. 
@SwissMiss More talk of food!! I am loosing willpower as I read each word...HELP

Shocking that you eat something you are so allergic to; might be time to stop if your throat is closing up :eek_color:

My momma always said "If one is allergic to something, one either hates it or loves it" and this is soo true!! 

Wonder if I'm allergic to sugar LOL

Miss Raya is a lucky girl to have you watching out for her. Asking is a great way to find a place! It the way I have found several boarding situations. I would drive around with letters in the car requesting to keep my horse on the property. When I saw ones I liked, I put a note in the mailbox! 
@phantomhorse13 Hope you had a fantastic ride today! Tell Lani I said Hey and Ride Strong! Can't wait to see the video and pictures!! 


Very tired so going to bed. Has been a very l-o-n-g day.


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - I can't jump up anymore. I never could do a side jump/belly up mount. I always had to do the "indian swing" taking a running step from the head, using the mane, and pulling myself up as I threw my leg over. Can't do that anymore.... I just smack into the horse's belly! I got on Rapper the "old person" way the first time, by leading him to the fence, climbing up, and stepping over. He stood there and let me. The second time, I just led him to where my driveway has a couple railroad ties shoring up the uphill part of the property. I stepped up and then on. Again. He just stood there and let me. I'm wondering how long it's going to take to teach Tango to be as patient. LOL. I may have to start working on that. 

Tango does stand still while I mount, but I've never asked him to stand near anything that even remotely resembles a mounting block. I can still mount (saddled) from the ground. I'm going to be riding him again on Sunday, so maybe I'll test him out near the railroad ties. Of course, after 2 months without riding him, it may be an entirely different story.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
You don't like sugary things?! You are so lucky. At times like Christmas, when there are more sweets in the house, it is a daily battle for me.

I did not realize that you were not going to keep Rapper. I confess that I have never ridden bareback in my life, although I am very curious to try. One of the disadvantages of not owning a horse.

*AnitaAnne,*
What's going on with Chivas? Sweetened pecans? I would have zero willpower. No pecans here, and I haven't had a pecan pie for more years than I can remember.

The horse I ride has a hard time with flexion to the left. Because of age/arthritis/injury?, he naturally flexes to the right, even when working on the left lead. I am sure this is why he is no longer competing and is now used as a school master. During warm up, I have been told to keep him on a short rein and not to let him stretch, as he has a tendency to go even further right and wind up hitting the wall. So, the combination of his bad left side and my bad left side makes for interesting situations. This is especially true at the canter, because if I let up on that left side and let his head flex right a bit, he understands that this is a cue for a flying lead change. I think this is part of the reason why I got such a headache cantering on Thursday, because I need nearly constant pressure in my left shoulder to keep him straight. Working in circles is easier, though.

Gosh, I have a hard time explaining these things in English!

Again, this flexion problem also complicates half-passes to the left. It's hard to get him in, and very easy for him to fall out. We are a work in progress! But, no, no serpentines. I'm a novice! Coming down the wall, we do a small 10 circle halfway at E, then shoulder-in to the end, then come down the center-line and half-pass to E, small 10m circle, shoulder-in to the end, center-line, half-pass, etc, etc. Definitely more interesting than working show-jumpers at a walk!

As for the horses at the barn, most are no longer there because of problems with the BO, people selling their horses (my case), or those that left when the trainer changed barns. Some people who had 2 or 3 horses now only keep 1 or 2. And, yes, we lost some horses to colic/torsion, which were never replaced as their owners stopped riding. Normal things that happen in a barn, but no one is buying new horses. Although there is not much turn-out time, the horses are extremely well cared for. 

*phantomhorse13,*
Excited to hear about the ride...


----------



## Spanish Rider

Anyone else a gardener? I have some irises that are blooming!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> @AnitaAnne - I can't jump up anymore. I never could do a side jump/belly up mount. I always had to do the "indian swing" taking a running step from the head, using the mane, and pulling myself up as I threw my leg over. Can't do that anymore.... I just smack into the horse's belly! I got on Rapper the "old person" way the first time, by leading him to the fence, climbing up, and stepping over. He stood there and let me. The second time, I just led him to where my driveway has a couple railroad ties shoring up the uphill part of the property. I stepped up and then on. Again. He just stood there and let me. I'm wondering how long it's going to take to teach Tango to be as patient. LOL. I may have to start working on that.
> 
> Tango does stand still while I mount, but I've never asked him to stand near anything that even remotely resembles a mounting block. I can still mount (saddled) from the ground. I'm going to be riding him again on Sunday, so maybe I'll test him out near the railroad ties. Of course, after 2 months without riding him, it may be an entirely different story.


LOL I always did the "Indian mount" also! Thought I was so cool back then 
Now I wish I had practiced that belly up move, might come in handy for those umm...interesting mounts I do now :redface:

Maybe you should think about keeping Rapper; seems like you really enjoy riding him and he seems to like you a lot too. 

Will update on Chivas after I know more what is going on


----------



## Hondo




----------



## SwissMiss

I looooove my new reins!!!
They feel like heavy leather reins (the ones I l really love!) and long enough to give Raya plenty of freedom to stretch es needed/wanted on a loose rein, but without having lots of rein "left" when I collect her while gaiting (and her head is up).
And at the half-way stop, giving her the opportunity to graze, the extra strap at the end of the rein came in handy, as otherwise I would have to lean forward :wink:
Also tried out my new-to-me thinline pad on top of the wool pad (instead of the leather one), and I think it is a winner too! It was too cold for lots of sweat, but her back was very evenly dry... Keeping my fingers crossed!









And I think that stuff just looks good  We were all matchy-matchy today, as I was wearing a black-turquoise sweater jacket (and was freezing miserably, lol)


----------



## Spanish Rider

I am so in love with Raya in turquoise! :loveshower: I would love to be all matchy-matchy with her, too.

So you got a Thinline? Now you're all set! (well, until you get anew saddle...)


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> I am so in love with Raya in turquoise! :loveshower: I would love to be all matchy-matchy with her, too.
> 
> So you got a Thinline? Now you're all set! (well, until you get anew saddle...)


Me too  I think I said it before: I didn't really like her looks when I got her , but she is growing on me 

And yes, I found a used Thinline (just a 1/4 inch pad by itself) cheap on fb... If it helps distributing the weight better and not leave impressions of the bars on my horse (and pad), I am happy! Buys me some time to get a new saddle :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, hope Chivas is ok :hug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Hondo ok so that contraption gets me on the horse...what keeps me from sliding off the other side??? :falloff:
@SwissMiss Miss Raya is Beautiful!! Your little duckling is now a Swan 

I am afraid Chivas has early stage laminitis. Going to send the pictures i took to the vet this week. My fellow boarder thinks he is ok, but I know my horses feet and they are not right. 

Didn't get a chance to see them good when my farrier was trimming him because my mare had just kicked the dog for chasing her and so I was taking care of the dog and talking to the owner while my farrier was working on my horses. 

But once everything calmed down I looked at his feet and they are not right...plus he has gained a lot of weight this past year, plus he has always been an easy keeper. All bad signs :frown_color:


----------



## Hondo

AnitaAnne said:


> @Hondo ok so that contraption gets me on the horse...what keeps me from sliding off the other side??? :falloff:


Your finely tuned and balanced bareback seat??


----------



## Hondo

@AnitaAnne Another option of course would be to simply teach your horse to lie down while you mounted. Think: Gabby Hayes?


----------



## SwissMiss

Hondo said:


> @*AnitaAnne* Another option of course would be to simply teach your horse to lie down while you mounted. Think: Gabby Hayes?


Ever rode a camel? The moment they get up is quite.... how do I put that... interesting :rofl:


----------



## Hondo

SwissMiss said:


> Ever rode a camel? The moment they get up is quite.... how do I put that... interesting :rofl:


Hey, I have a picture of my sister riding a camel near the pyramids. As uncoordinated as my very dear but no longer here sister was, if she could do it, anybody can.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, what make you think re the early stage laminitis? Suddenly thin soled? Just NQR? Hoping you get some answers soon! :hugs:
But a naive question: shouldn't your farrier see the changes as well and let you know? Even with the commotion during the last trim?


----------



## SwissMiss

@Hondo, I think it's more the ability to hold on for dear life that is needed there :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm getting too many visuals here!

*AnitaAnne* getting up bareback, but falling off the other side, camels, pyramids, etc. Too much!

While going for a walk with the dogs (Trufa, a rescued black lab, and Cookie, a curly-haired black "native" mutt), my husband and I were discussing finances, once again thrilled about the merit scholarship our son was awarded. It really does take a lot of pressure off us unexpectedly, and as we came upon some horse tracks around the lake, my husband made a remark like "If things work out well, maybe we can consider..." I didn't even respond because I couldn't breathe! But I think I just might have to show him a picture of *SwissMiss's* Raya in turquoise so he can learn what a palomino is.  Just in case...

Anyway, New Year's Eve is another big family holiday here, so I have my in-laws staying with us. Lots of food, again (because we apparently did not eat enough at Christmas), and marzipan! In Spain, there is a cool tradition of everyone eating 12 grapes, one with each chime at midnight in synch with the clock of the main square (Puerta del Sol) in Madrid, which is the geographical center of the country. By the 3rd or 4th grape, my boys and I usually wind up laughing, while the men in the family compete to see who can eat them the fastest. My FIL always wins.

So, Happy New Year! And, if you have grapes, olives, M&M's or whatever lying around, join in!:winetime:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Your little duckling is now a Swan


*SwissMiss*, I would love to see a before pic.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, you asked :wink:
April I went to look at her the first time, August was when I brought her home - and the rest is history  I have to admit, she has really grown into a nice horse 









And here's the foal pic that was in the online database with her papers:


----------



## AnitaAnne

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! 

We are ending 2017 and beginning 2018 with bitter cold weather! It is 25F right now and expected to drop to 17F by morning. That has not stopped folks from setting off fireworks though! 

So the horses are all safely in their stalls so they can watch the show while munching on hay. Hoping this is the only night fireworks go off, but doubt we will be so lucky.

Tomorrow night it is supposed to drop to 13F that kind of weather is unheard of here in Dixie! Will one of you northerners _please_ take it back??? 

Don't know how I will be able to keep water for the horses :frown_color: 

My poor little rat terrier Lily is huddled behind my desk shivering with fear. She is terrified of loud noises like fireworks. She missed dinner and won't go any where near the door. Poor girl...

G'night all, see ya in the new year


----------



## Hondo

21F at 5:23 AM. Break the ice twice a day sometimes. And on some days the ice tossed to the ground is still there the next morning. This is warm sunny Arizona! But at 3500 feet and down in a river valley where all the cold air comes down off the mountains every night. But warms up nicely in the daytime. Coat and insulated overalls off by 9, remove insulated underwear by 11. Coat back on by 4.

4-season climate, everyday. But none of that minus stuff from up North thank you!

Slept all night like a baby didn't hear one bang go off.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*SwissMiss* : I LOVE the teal tack on Raya. Great job DH! Very smart to plan ahead so Mandy knew exactly what you were looking for. Your barn sounds like a really nice setup. Great for them to learn to deal with obstacles on their own. Happy to hear the thin line pad seems to be working. Maybe now you don't need to get a new saddle (unless of course you want another..)

@*Spanish Rider* : I am sure your family had a lovely time for the holidays. Hopefully the missing gifts have since arrived so everyone got double stuff. What did your bloodwork show? I am glad your trainer keeps mixing things up, as it sounds like you just need time to develop the proper muscles to maintain the moves you want. Sorry to hear your new barnmate is such a snob! Are your flowers meant to be blooming this time of year?! Take some pics for me, as all mine are buried under snow.

@*Change* : good boy Rapper! Sounds like he is the ideal bareback horse. are you still thinking you will sell him?

@*AnitaAnne* : what is going on with Chivas?! What are you seeing with his feet that makes you concerned? What did your farrier say?

@*Hondo* : I am getting very familiar with the dance of the clothing you talk about.. but I keep telling myself its better than freezing solid. can it be spring now?!


I got in my last ride of 2017 over the weekend in Florida. The whole story is in my journal.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























*Happy New Year! *Here's hoping the cold snap breaks soon..


----------



## Change

@Celeste came to visit on New Year's Eve. Despite the freezing weather (32F!) we had a lovely 30 minute ride. She rode Rapper and I rode Cally - wasn't quite up to risking Tango's shenanigans on such a "crisp" day. We had a lot of fun and now we're both wishing we lived closer so we could ride together more often! Rapper was a complete gentleman for her, and Cally... well, let's say Cally was full of herself and rarin' to go. I don't think that mare walked more that 3 paces at any given time. She jogged a lot! It's a good thing she has an easy jog to sit!

This frozen weather needs to move back up north where it belongs. For the past 3 days, I've had to go break the ice on the water troughs at least 4 times a day, and like @Hondo mentioned, the ice I pull from the troughs is still on the ground... 3 days worth!! Thankfully, my hoses drain completely so weren't frozen and I was able to add "warmer" water every day. Today is another Brrrrrrr! day. 10F and sunny right now with a high of 27F promised.

And, of course, other than going in the barn when I feed them, all 3 horses seem to prefer hanging around outside.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> @Celeste came to visit on New Year's Eve. Despite the freezing weather (32F!) we had a lovely 30 minute ride. She rode Rapper and I rode Cally - wasn't quite up to risking Tango's shenanigans on such a "crisp" day. We had a lot of fun and now we're both wishing we lived closer so we could ride together more often! Rapper was a complete gentleman for her, and Cally... well, let's say Cally was full of herself and rarin' to go. I don't think that mare walked more that 3 paces at any given time. She jogged a lot! It's a good thing she has an easy jog to sit!
> 
> This frozen weather needs to move back up north where it belongs. For the past 3 days, I've had to go break the ice on the water troughs at least 4 times a day, and like @Hondo mentioned, the ice I pull from the troughs is still on the ground... 3 days worth!! Thankfully, my hoses drain completely so weren't frozen and I was able to add "warmer" water every day. Today is another Brrrrrrr! day. 10F and sunny right now with a high of 27F promised.
> 
> And, of course, other than going in the barn when I feed them, all 3 horses seem to prefer hanging around outside.


What a wonderful way to end the Year!! Riding with a HF friend!! 

Ditto on the water situation...I had to change my chicken waters twice yesterday, and they were still frozen when i brought them in the house (gross i know, but what else can i do?) 

The water in my big tub had 1" thick ice on it yesterday morning. Took it all off and some of it melted during the day. Added 4 gallons of hot water to it and it stayed unfrozen until late at night.


----------



## SwissMiss

Freezing cold here too! But we were the crazy ones and took the kiddos to the playground yesterday mg: :rofl: 
DH and I commented how cold it is and how bad the wind feels, and then we realized, that _used_ to be completely acceptable scuba diving weather - even in a wet suit :eek_color:
I think we are turning into Southerners, lol.

Since the Pasos were shivering yesterday morning, and the old gelding just started to show a light shiver just before feeding time last night, we tossed some blankets on them. The first moment Raya was not pleased, until she realized that it provides a bit of warmth and -even better- breaks the wind outside. Happy as a clam she ventured out to graze  
@Celeste, how did you like Rapper?


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Celeste & Change,*
That's so great that you live close enough to be able to ride together!

It's been officially one whole year that I have not been able to go out on a hack. :frown_color:

*phantom,*
My irises should not be out until the end of May! Unfortunately, it has been predicted that Spain will have the largest and fastest climate change in coming years because the Mediterranean is getting warmer, and we are so close to the Sahara. We have had almost no rainfall since spring, and our water resources are scarily low. At some point, we'll have to consider getting gutters and cisterns to collect rainfall.

*SwissMiss,*
Being from Switzerland, aren't you accustomed to such cold weather? :smile:


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - hope all is well with Chivas! Please keep us posted.
@Spanish Rider - we aren't really that close - Celeste lives 4 hours away. But she was visiting family near Chattanooga, which is only 2 hours away, so..... what's another 2 hour drive? LOL!

Come Spring and warmer weather, we're going to have to arrange some sort of HF gather - at least for the folks within screaming distance of the South! LOL! Maybe find some State Park with lots of riding trails and camping areas and spend a weekend being horsey and social!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Forgot to comment on the pics. Thank you for sharing. What a difference from August to October! She really is quite the looker now. :loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> @AnitaAnne - hope all is well with Chivas! Please keep us posted.
> 
> @Spanish Rider - we aren't really that close - Celeste lives 4 hours away. But she was visiting family near Chattanooga, which is only 2 hours away, so..... what's another 2 hour drive? LOL!
> 
> Come Spring and warmer weather, we're going to have to arrange some sort of HF gather - at least for the folks within screaming distance of the South! LOL! Maybe find some State Park with lots of riding trails and camping areas and spend a weekend being horsey and social!


Absolutely We must all meet up!! May I suggest Warden Station in the Talladega Forrest? Although the campsites are primitive, there is horse water available (not that Chivas will drink it) 

There are lots of trails, and most of them are fairly easy but do have many changes in elevation. 

But @Celeste needs a trailer...maybe @SwissMiss too...I just so happen to have a lovely one owner Brenderup light weight two horse for sale 

Maybe there is someplace near Montgomery?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Forgot to add there are TWO outhouses there and only costs $6/night to camp! No cell phone service though, so folks need to actually talk to each other 

There are several little water crossings out on the trails, and some bridges.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*


> at least for the folks within screaming distance of the South!


Scream louder!!!


*Maybe there is someplace near Montgomery?*
Madrid to Montgomery? Only 4469 miles!


----------



## Blue

Hello! I haven't been on in a couple weeks, maybe longer! First HF started having problems, then I couldn't get on, then I was sick for what seems like forever. Now I'm starting to feel better but realized I'm no longer getting notifications! Ugh! Just can't win. And it's taken me most of the morning to read many, many pages of posts that I missed.

Sounds like everyone is having a great time although difficulties in the cold. That weather is unbelievable ! Here in Arizona we had 9* at the barn and chicken coop which is only about 200' from the house and then to the upper 60's during the day! Makes it difficult on the animals.

Had a pretty nice Christmas. Husband gave me an electric jack for my new horse trailer and a side step for my truck. Son welded a beautiful wall hung hat rack and a really nice boot rack from horse shoes. Pretty impressed.

We had some difficulties with our disabled son. As he ages it seems that his mental difficulties progress. Very sad but it's time to place him in a supervised group home. He's been pretty high functioning all these years and able to care for himself, but his behavior has gotten erratic and its time. 

Not too long ago daughter called from Havasu City saying she'd had enough and was ready to move back to the Verde Valley but would need a place to stay until she could get a house. Of course! Your room is here! Her and her two dogs and two turtles and a bunch of stuff. Then about a week after that news our son called saying he'd had enough of the Phoenix are and had found a job in Prescott for more money but would need a place to live until he could find a house. ((sigh)) Of course! Your room is here! Him and his dog and all his shooting and reloading supplies.

Plus the new puppy Gus and our other dogs. Full house again.

I've gotten some really nice riding in though and spending time going through one closet at a time cleaning out and throwing away. 30 years of stuff doesn't store easily, nor does it make it's way to the donation box or dumpster on it's own. But, we're under 5 years to retirement and I want to fix up this house to sell. I'm tired of the maintenance and expense of such a large place.

I too struggled with the lack of Christmas spirit this year. Tree sat in the front room for a week before husband finally took it upon himself to put some lights on it. I flung up a handful of decorations and then decided it was enough. No lights on the house, but I bought a couple of those laser things for the front of the house. They actually worked well. We pointed them at the trees and it was all sparkly. Way easier than climbing up on ladders to put lights on the eaves! Guess we're getting old.


----------



## caglover

"Horse Talk for Mature People over 40"

Is there a forum for Immature People over 40?


----------



## AnitaAnne

caglover said:


> "Horse Talk for Mature People over 40"
> 
> Is there a forum for Immature People over 40?


We just ignore the "mature" part 

Welcome!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue I am so happy to hear from you!! You were missed...

Have to run and get hay, but just had to say *WELCOME HOME*!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Anyone know why links aren't working? Or is it just mine???


----------



## Celeste

caglover said:


> "Horse Talk for Mature People over 40"
> 
> Is there a forum for Immature People over 40?


This is the right place. We are not good spellers.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, thank you! Missed you all too. Not sure why the links, but my connection to HF has been sketchy at best. I have to keep closing and reopening. Odd


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, welcome back! We missed you!
@Spanish Rider, here's a video of the sire of my friends Andalusian. I'm sure you will like it :biggrin:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,*
Glad to hear from you! Yes, you definitely have a full house! Sorry to hear about your son, but I think group homes are a very good option. My mother was the Activities Corrdinator for a large home in the Boston area, and I did some volunteering there as a teen, and they all seemed quite well-adjusted and happy. Plus you have the right to have a break. My sister's 6-year-old has a degenerative disease, and the toll it takes on everyone around her is noticeable. I am worried about my sister's health, and she has filled out the paperwork to make sure that I am her POA and my niece's guardian. Fingers crossed nothing happens...

I would love to see pics of your son's welded horshoe projects. I am thinking of asking my farrier friend to make me a certain something...

We have the same weather as you: below freezing in the am with frost on the ground, then sunny and 60 by midday. Totally nuts.



> Guess we're getting old.


Nope. Just smarter.:biggrin:


*caglover*


> Is there a forum for Immature People over 40?


You're lookin' at it! :dance-smiley05:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
OMG, total eye candy! And, he is the sire? Holy bejeezus, her horse must have cost a fortune! Like I said, palomino/perla coloring is very rare here (I have never seen one in person), although I have seen some breeders online that are specializing in those colors. I am afraid to check out prices, though...


----------



## SwissMiss

I know, he is simply stunning! Raya has never, ever been that clean and shiny in her life :rofl:

I never asked my friend how much she paid for her horse :wink: And honestly, I don't want to know :rofl: But her gelding is beautiful (and a buckskin, my all-time favorite color!!!) with a great mind too, so I think he is worth every penny she spent on him!

Here, certain colors apparently mean an increase in price (buckskin, palomino, grulla, spotted) - never really understood that. But then, I was explicitly looking for a CHESTNUT GELDING when horse shopping :rofl: I got a diluted chestnut and somehow managed to mistake a mare for a gelding :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : the meet up sure sounds like fun. I am not exactly close to the south, but if you do it in the winter, maybe I can somehow attend in conjunction with a Florida trip.. I also am having issues with tags - assume a HF issue as I am not doing anything different.

@Spanish Rider : I guess you better enjoy your flowers while you can. Drought is a very scary thing.

@Blue : I am sorry to hear things are coming to a head with your son. it sounds to me like a group home is in his best interests, though I suspect getting him to understand that will be difficult. having your other kids home will hopefully not be a huge stress. i will keep my fingers crossed they find their own housing asap! I also would be interested in seeing the pics of the welding projects. DH has recently learned so may give him some ideas..

@caglover : welcome!

@SwissMiss : That stallion is stunning. I love color, but have certainly picked the wrong breed for it. No cream or other fun dilutions in Arabs.


Today has been an inside day for me, after surviving the arctic to run errands this morning. Our temperatures did at least reach double digits, though the real feel struggled to even get into positive numbers. So I have busied myself putting away all the christmas stuff and getting the house back in order. It's supposed to warm up tomorrow - scary when 23 is "warm" - so I hope to get some saddle time!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*


> with a great mind too


Totally agree. I am no expert on other breeds, but I have never met a stupid PRE. Here, they call them "noble" (NO-blay), meaning that they are intelligent, yet willing to work if you treat them well.

As for coloring, traditionally the only acceptable "pure" PRE colors were black, bay and "tordo" (we do not call them grey). So, in the past, palomino or perla horses would not have been bred or shown, and be sold quite cheaply. The Royal Mounted Guard, for instance, usually ride white-phase tordas, although some corps do ride bays.



> somehow managed to mistake a mare for a gelding :rofl:


Totally me! I am embarrassed to look too long! :lol:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @Blue, welcome back! We missed you!
> @Spanish Rider, here's a video of the sire of my friends Andalusian. I'm sure you will like it :biggrin:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deediPKnBJk


OMG that is the prettiest (yet very male) horse I think I have ever seen!! 

Are these dudes available??? :biggrin:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> OMG that is the prettiest (yet very male) horse I think I have ever seen!!
> 
> Are these dudes available??? :biggrin:


Maybe we all have to visit @Spanish Rider and enjoy the eye candy :biggrin:

And re your trailer: a bit more than a year ago I would have been standing on your doorstep! But I am sure you can sell your Brenderup in no time. Brenderups are like used Skito pads :wink: Everyone wants them!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Maybe we all have to visit @Spanish Rider and enjoy the eye candy :biggrin:
> 
> And re your trailer: a bit more than a year ago I would have been standing on your doorstep! But I am sure you can sell your Brenderup in no time. Brenderups are like used Skito pads :wink: Everyone wants them!


Absolutely would enjoy seeing the eye candy!! 

The Brenderup will sell easily I believe, but I do have to clean it up a bit. It is a little hard for me to let it go and want it to go to a good home. Have had it since it was new...19 years! Can be pulled by practically anything. It is easier for me to move around than my bigger Brenderup; but I just don't need TWO :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

Moving around your trailer??? Sounds too good to be true :wink:.
My steel trailer weighs less than 2500 lbs, but there is no way I can even move it an inch to make hooking up easier (frustrating if the hitch ball is just about 1 inch off!), especially not when it's parked on grass!

You sure you don't need two? How about not getting the one out of the mud/grass at the barn? Or having a spare one, just in case?
I am a horrible enabler, sorry


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Moving around your trailer??? Sounds too good to be true :wink:.
> My steel trailer weighs less than 2500 lbs, but there is no way I can even move it an inch to make hooking up easier (frustrating if the hitch ball is just about 1 inch off!), especially not when it's parked on grass!
> 
> You sure you don't need two? How about not getting the one out of the mud/grass at the barn? Or having a spare one, just in case?
> I am a horrible enabler, sorry


Please! No more enabling! I just checked my account and I have to sell some horsey stuff!! 

Um yes, especially on concrete can just pull it along like a dog...my original Brenderup only weights 1650lbs hitch weight 170lbs. Going to take the bigger one to a scale, but I think it weights 2300lbs, best as I can estimate based on literature from that time. 

The best thing about Brenderups is the self contained brakes...no electric brakes needed for one's vehicle. My _car_ can pull the brown one!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Please! No more enabling! I just checked my account and I have to sell some horsey stuff!!
> 
> Um yes, especially on concrete can just pull it along like a dog...my original Brenderup only weights 1650lbs hitch weight 170lbs. Going to take the bigger one to a scale, but I think it weights 2300lbs, best as I can estimate based on literature from that time.
> 
> The best thing about Brenderups is the self contained brakes...no electric brakes needed for one's vehicle. My _car_ can pull the brown one!


Yes, I like the inertia brakes! Coming from Europe and being used to the trailers there, I was all ready to get one of them... Until I saw the price tag mg:
But I have to admit, I really like my Cm as well. The front tack room is really handy, especially since I keep all my tack in there. If need be, I could even put a camping mattress there as well... And the unmoving nature of the beast just forces me to get better at hooking up :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Maybe we all have to visit @Spanish Rider and enjoy the eye candy


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I take it that we are no longer talking about horses? I actually did a double take, because the area in the video looks just like where I live, and I actually thought it might be my trainer... So, if you're ever in Spain...


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Of course we are _only_ talking horses :rofl: :wink:
I think the video was taken in Germany. At least that is where that stud used to be until they sold him...

Haven't really been to Spain, except Barcelona and Estartit, so maybe we really should visit! But my Spanish is basically non-existent, so a translator is needed, lol.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : that Brenderup should sell very easily, as they are very hard to come by!


Hope that those of you in the south are not having issues from the storm. @Celeste , @Change check in when you can!


Today I got in the first ride of 2018! The whole story is in my journal.




























Fingers and toes are crossed the Nor'easter doesn't change track and nail us tomorrow..


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
Love those snowy pics. I've just realized that I've never ridden in the snow.

*SwissMiss,*


> so maybe we really should visit!


I have a guest room always at the ready!

I was in Barcelona years ago when my husband was working there. Great city - had that old port city feel like my native Boston. The whole separatist movement is really wreaking havoc, though. Can you believe that this summer there were anti-tourist demonstrations, and one sign in particular that I read said "*Why do they call it tourist season if you can't shoot them?*" I don't understand all this I-am-so-different-from-you-that-I-can't-even-live-beside-you sentiment. It is very un-Spanish, as people are very laid-back and welcoming here, and it's really getting out of hand. Politics gone very, very wrong.


Today was my first ride of the year, although not as pretty as *phantom*'s. I just did a quick warm-up on Presumido so that one of the children could ride problem- free (kids are still on vacation here until Monday). Yes, that's me: the old lady who rides the same horse as the 8-10 year olds. Oh, if my coach from college could see me now... :frown_color:


----------



## Celeste

@Change and I are still trying to thaw out from riding together in the 25 degree weather last Sunday. :smileynotebook:

Here in middle Georgia we haven't had any snow or ice. It is just cold. My favorite place is under my electric blanket.


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> @*Change* and I are still trying to thaw out from riding together in the 25 degree weather last Sunday. :smileynotebook:
> 
> Here in middle Georgia we haven't had any snow or ice. It is just cold. My favorite place is under my electric blanket.


An electric blanket actually sounds nice  Stay warm!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spanish Rider said:


> one sign in particular that I read said "*Why do they call it tourist season if you can't shoot them?*"


I have seen and heard similar thoughts here, especially when I lived on the coast of New Jersey. And I have to say, a part of me agreed with it. Not because I had an issue with people being different but because I had issue with people being _stupid_. And it seems like being on vacation seems to increase the likelihood of stupidity happening. We used to joke that only people who actually were residents of the island should be allowed to have motor vehicles on it, as I can't tell you the number of people I watched drive the wrong way on clearly marked one way streets or drove up the not-really-wide-enough-for-cars bike paths or ran red lights and nearly killed pedestrians or even drove up the beach entrance ramps (meant for wheelchairs) and then were surprised when their car was stuck in the sand!!

Having worked years at a hotel that catered to tourists, I saw the best and the worst of people.. and I have to say I saw a lot more stupid than I did elsewhere. I always think of that when we go on vacation and try so hard to _not_ be that person that the local want to shoot.. 




Spanish Rider said:


> I just did a quick warm-up on Presumido so that one of the children could ride problem- free (kids are still on vacation here until Monday). Yes, that's me: the old lady who rides the same horse as the 8-10 year olds. Oh, if my coach from college could see me now... :frown_color:


I don't think you give yourself enough credit. Of the people you rode with in college, how many people do you think are still riding at all? Forget riding despite the physical issues you are overcoming every day. And honestly, I think riding the horse kids lesson on sounds like a fantastic way to learn and not worry about going splat.

And I have known some 10 years old who could ride circles around me, between their lack of fear, great balance, and athletic bodies..



Another day, another cold record broken here. We got a couple inches of snow out of the big storm yesterday, but most of it has blown to New Jersey in the 25+ mph winds. Today the sun is out and the sly is blue.. but it's a whopping 7F with a real feel of -15F. 

I plan to stay inside and watch the GM Horsemastership Live Stream as I putz around the house. Anne Kursinski just started one of her flatwork classes. [If you want to see it too, you can sign up for a free "fan membership" using the code GeorgeMorris18 .]


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> Another day, another cold record broken here. We got a couple inches of snow out of the big storm yesterday, but most of it has blown to New Jersey in the 25+ mph winds. Today the sun is out and the sly is blue.. but it's a whopping 7F with a real feel of -15F.



Brr. I get cold just hearing those numbers! I must have adapted to the South _really_ well!
Raya (a real Southern gal - she was born and raised in AL), was initially not pleased with her blanket (and she was shivering badly - so blanketing was non-negotiable), until she realized it's WARM :rofl: Now she's not pleased when I take it off during the day :wink: Today I got a text from the BO, that she didn't take off the cooler/liner, as Raya was protesting and started to shiver... And that my pony apparently liked the warmer water offered for drinking  We are soooo spoiled at that place


----------



## Blue

Lol, I too have had more than a few disgusted feelings for our "snow birds" here. They arrive some time at the end of October. It is clearly posted here that the left lane is for passing only. Stay in the right lane unless to pass. Invariably someone 150 years old in a spotless Buick will stay in the left lane moving about 10 mph UNDER the speed limit. Gah! Or pass, but only going about 2 mph faster than the car being passed. And they get annoyed at me for passing them..... at mach 2 because by that time I'm late!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> It is clearly posted here that the left lane is for passing only. Stay in the right lane unless to pass. Invariably someone 150 years old in a spotless Buick will stay in the left lane moving about 10 mph UNDER the speed limit. Gah! Or pass, but only going about 2 mph faster than the car being passed. And they get annoyed at me for passing them..... at mach 2 because by that time I'm late!



This is Southern driving for y'a :wink:
A very tough concept for an European driver


----------



## Spanish Rider

I understand tourists can be a pain, but tourism is our largest industry here in Spain, and many people's jobs rely on tourist dollars. Here, our worst tourists are the Brits, followed by the Germans. Since beer is so much cheaper here, they get rip-roaring drunk and resort to drinkng in the streets (illegal here) and all sorts of lewd behavior on the beach. I mean, is it really necessary to have to post "NO SEX ON THE BEACH" signs in English and German? Apparently so. Meanwhile, I recently translated a Catalonian study about how some 80% of rape victims in the area are inebriated young British women. So sad.

At our summer house in Maine, however, I am on the receivng end of this criticism towards "summer folk". Even though our family has owned our home for 115 years, we are still "outsiders", made to wait longer in certain restaurants and paying 5 times higher taxes than year-round residents, all the while the hunters, ice-fishermen and snow-mobilers trespass on our property during the winter months.

As far as bad drivers go, and being a Massachuestts license-carrying driver myself, I am well aware of drivers in other states calling us "MASS-holes". 

Actually, we had an accident last night in Madrid, coming home after the Real Madrid basketball game. Three young women in one of those electric rental cars you now see in big cities. It was dark and raining, and the driver was probably unfamiliar with the windshield-wiper/defrost mechanics of a rental car. She tried to change lanes through our passenger side, where I was sitting. My husband was driving my Mitsubishi SUV, and our car didn't even budge, which is a nice feeling when you've got your kids and nephew in the back seat. We'll see what happens with the insurance claim, because she insists it wasn't her fault.:evil:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Your barn situation and BO sound like a real gem. You are quite fortunate.

*Celeste,*
I know many parts of the South are not quite prepared for such extreme cold. In New England, many people supplement their electric heat with wood-burning or pellet stoves, or use heating oil. What is used in the South?

*phantom,*
Your comments are aways so inspiringly cheerful.:loveshower: But, never fear, my self-ridiculing humor is just a defense mechanism against my hypercritical self. I am fully aware that not many people our age can physically do, or even dare try doing, what we do on a horse. Laughing at myself and my situation helps me take things less seriously and put things into perspective. It would be nice, though, if someone else my age were around to ride with. 


*Happy Three Kings Day! * We put our shoes out in front of the chimney last night, and this morning we found that Gaspar, Melchor and Balthasar had filled them with candy and presents. Then we ate our Roscón de Reyes (Kings' Cake) for breakfast, and now my diet is officially back on!


----------



## Blue

*Spanish* *Rider*, you know it is NEVER the tourists fault when an accident occurs, right? Here in our little town accidents are up 3 times normal during "snowbird" season. 

Being so close to Sedona we have many tourists all year. Sedona is a very strange place. Truly beautiful so I can see why the indians felt it was holy ground, but it also has seemed to attract all the nuts too. I was riding with about 4 friends on a trail through the Sedona "Vortex". We had to slow down and wait because there was a family from somewhere in Europe (sorry I forgot where) having a wedding! They thought their marriage would be blessed by the aliens.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, I can see why one would want to have their wedding in Sedona/it's surroundings. It's breathtakingly beautiful 
But because it will be blessed by aliens??? 

Yes, I was a tourist there as well :wink: and hopefully _not_ behaving like the tourists nobody wants...


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider I am not sure what most people do, but we have a big wood burning stove. We also have vented liquid propane heaters. We have an electric space heater in the bathroom.

We do not have central heat. I think most homes around here do, but our house was built in 1835, and they didn't use it then . 

Sometimes we are just cold. 

The house has 15 foot ceilings, and for each room you heat it is like heating 2 rooms. We are used to it, but I suspect if younger people moved in, they would want to make some changes.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> They thought their marriage would be blessed by the aliens.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I have never heard such a thing!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

My riding buddy flaked out yesterday, claiming it was too cold to ride. He was probably freezing too much last week and really aggravated his back :sad: So I decided to join the BO and the guy that helps maintaining the property for their ride. This was the first time I rode Raya with non-gaited horses, and I have to admit, the first few minutes I was wondering if that was a smart idea 
The mustangs were rearing to go (we will keep it slow, no worries :wink, so very soon they were catering along, sometimes throwing in a full gallop on a big circle around us. We followed the "jumping trail" around the property, where various natural jumps are placed. So naturally the mustangs (who love to jump) were all business and breezing along, having way too much fun. After Raya got over her initial "omg, we are going _fast?!" _she gaited along at full speed, pretty much keeping up with the others! But gone were my smooth and quiet horse, replaced with a fire-breathing dragon that was pretty bumpy. 

But after I realized she was not going to freak out, I started to enjoy the ride and had way too much fun myself :biggrin: 
I also tried out some caged EZ stirrups that were sitting in the barn. While I love the stirrups, I did not like the cages! I stopped counting how many times they got stuck. Started at the garden/fence gate and continued on downed tress and branches... I think I will stick with taps from now on :wink:.

Oh and today? I can tell I had a much different ride than usual


----------



## Change

Sorry I've been absent, but like @Celeste said, I'm still defrosting from our ride in 20something brrrrrrr cold! It was a fun ride though!

Even though I lived in AZ for years, I've never been to Sedona. The closest I've been is Bloody Basin! We visited there because Mom loved the name. LOL. And I've driven through Flagstaff a number of times, but I'm not sure that counts.

The weather here has remained very close to freezing (mostly below). I have piles of ice near the horse's water troughs, as I have to break through to the water twice a day (before and after work) and then rake the ice out before refilling. Yesterday, it got up to 34F, so I decided it was time to clean up the neglected horse manure. Some of it was FROZEN TO THE GROUND! And my Son cranked up the big tractor to help. I filled that bucket 5 times! And I still have a full 6 yard load in my lawn tractor's trailer - but I can't start the lawn tractor....seems the cold weather drained the battery! UGH.

Today we're supposed to be in the 40s, so I'll try to get the lawn tractor started again (have the charger hooked up) and get that load out...then I'm going to TRY to find the fortitude to rewire my small horse trailer's lights.

And... speaking of horse trailers and having too many - well, like @AnitaAnne, I have 2. Both are gooseneck - 1 is a 2 horse with living quarters, about 24 feet long. The other is 40 feet long; a six horse head to head with 2 side ramps and a back ramp. Why do I need such a large trailer? Uhm... I probably don't. But I picked it up for under $5000. How could I pass that up? (and some people collect saddles.....)


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : glad you got some saddle time, even if Raya was showing off her new racing colors!



Spanish Rider said:


> As far as bad drivers go, and being a Massachuestts license-carrying driver myself, I am well aware of drivers in other states calling us "MASS-holes".


Umm yeah.. could be I have used that term a time or ten.. :hide: :rofl:

I am glad you were not hurt in the recent accident. It will be interesting to see the end result. If that driver claims they weren't at fault, then who was? Did the car change lanes on its own? :icon_rolleyes:


We were down at my sister's for the weekend for belated Christmas with my family. As always, Santa was very generous and we came home with the car almost as full as when we departed! I am still not sure what I think of my sister's bf.. and this trip didn't help bring any clarity to it. While we were there, Katie developed a hot spot. Of course I had no way to do anything about it, but upon returning home this afternoon she got clipped and treated. I am concerned she will need antibiotics to clear it up, but fingers crossed I am wrong and that it looks much better tomorrow. She is certainly miserable in the cone of shame..


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone!! 

I have been off on another thread trying to promote harmony (through roundness as opposed to hollowness :! and should have spent my time beating my head against the wall :beatup:; would have been more productive... 

So just a quick update, worked from 6:30 am until 11:20 pm on Thursday...and still had to feed horses afterwards. Since my day actually began before 5am with walking & feeding dog, feeding and watering chickens and horses, I was a bit tired. 

OK, I was like the walking dead for most of Friday, but revived myself in time to go see the Broadway show Kinky Boots in B'ham Saturday. 


Have spent the last week busting up ice and removing it from water troughs (with a strainer btw). 

Cold weather is finally easing up, and changing to sleety rain :evil:

But in good news; my baby chicks have started laying eggs!!! This is my haul from the last three days: 

Barn pup is talented...can walk on water...he "helps" me break up ice every morning...


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, hope Katie heals up in no time. You probably know/used this as well, but sometimes vetricin is all it takes for the hot spot to go away...


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I was already worried you lost the link to this thread - or gotten tired to read through my rambling :wink: 
And I read through the *headdesk* thread as well, but gave up, rolling my eyes :eyeroll: Way too frustrating!

Glad to hear your baby chicks started laying too. When we cleaned up after breakfast this morning we commented we need some chickens to take care of the bread crumbs under the table... The kiddos were ready to go shopping right then!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, I was already worried you lost the link to this thread - or gotten tired to read through my rambling :wink:
> And I read through the *headdesk* thread as well, but gave up, rolling my eyes :eyeroll: Way too frustrating!
> 
> Glad to hear your baby chicks started laying too. When we cleaned up after breakfast this morning we commented we need some chickens to take care of the bread crumbs under the table... The kiddos were ready to go shopping right then!


YEAH Chickens!! They should be showing up soon in your neighborhood TSC just as soon as they clear out all the Christmas leftovers...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> YEAH Chickens!! They should be showing up soon in your neighborhood TSC just as soon as they clear out all the Christmas leftovers...


No, no, NOOOOOO, :rofl: Last time I was at TSC I could barely keep myself from buying 6 

But our cat would love the extra entertainment and food...


----------



## AnitaAnne

I was following along; but couldn't think of a thing to say about the "alien blessed weddings"; sounds like a B rated movie. 
@phantomhorse13 Carload full of stuff? Anything interesting or do you have enough socks for the next century? (I get socks every year) 

As for the bf...well...:shrug: they aren't married...

@Celeste no central heat? Yeah, I didn't either for a while, but that was because the furnace was broken. Heated the house with a gas fireplace; worked fine. But central a/c? Couldn't live without it...

Did you get any snow from the latest storm?? 
@Spanish Rider Warm up rider for the kiddos; not such a bad job :cowboy:
Three Kings day sounds really fun; did your missing gifts ever arrive?
@Blue kids!! :dance-smiley05: Hope you find a nice home for your son...and he agrees to go...
@Change Yeah, some people collect saddles AND trailers...and horses :hide:

G'night y'all, 5 am comes sooner than I'd like...


----------



## Blue

*Anita Anne,* I don't know how you do it. I would just collapse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *Anita Anne,* I don't know how you do it. I would just collapse.


I would collapse if there was time to sit down...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*


> could be I have used that term a time or ten.


Nope, it wasn't me! Never been to PA!



> belated Christmas


It took the Three Wise Men 12 nights to deliver their gifts, so anything before Epiphany is still valiid in my book.

And who, may I ask, is Katie? My Katie is my only niece, who is just six, and has CF with pancreatic failure. A very special girl, indeed. I hope your Katie is doing better today.


*Change,*
The ice must be a real pain. Sometimes I think the icy New England winters were the main reason why my mother never let me have a horse, even though our property had a barn and paddocks.


*SwissMiss,*
Fun ride! Gosh, I miss a good hack (or even a bad one, for that matter!). I have a hard time picturing Raya as a fire-breathing dragon with such a sweet face.

I have a question, if you don't mind: I notice that the riding buddies, etc., that you hack out with are males. How does your husband feel about that? Mine still has a hard time with it...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
I can't fathom working such hours... and trying to be productive. Does it really work? Plus, when I don't get enough sleep, I tend to pack on the pounds and easily get sick.

_Kinky Boots_? Had to google that to make sure it was a real thing. Any good? My cousin is a playwrite. In his old age, he is now into more experimental stuff. His latest is a 2-person comedy with 8 characters (which creates plenty of humor itself) titled _Ask/Answer_. Say that out loud 5 times fast, and you'll get the gist (hint: the first scene is in a colorectal exam waiting room...).

Yes, my missing gifts finally arrived! However, a funny thing happened: one gft, ordered on amazon, hadn't arrived before x-mas, yet the amazon page said that it had been delivered. I got in touch with them, and, since it was an external vendor, they couldn't trace the delivery, so they refunded my money. Then, the package actually arrived 4 days later. I got back in touch with amazon to tell them to charge me, and they said that since I was so honest, Happy New Year, Merry Christmas, you won't be charged! GREAT customer service!

It *SNOWED* here yesterday!!!:eek_color:


P.S. As a rule, my kids and husband always get new socks in their stockings every year. However, I never do, and most of my socks are getting holey. This year, Santa finally took notice, and I got wool socks in my stocking. Best gift this year! It's all in the perspective...


----------



## Change

I made the attempt to replace my trailer lights yesterday. 1st - I ordered 4 inch tail lights, but needed 3". {sigh} Will have to test Amazon's return policy (which has been great in the past) and get the correct size ordered. The running lights.... well, I'm going to have to drill new holes to mount them. The old ones don't line up. So that's going to have to wait until another day as well. In the meantime, I guess I'll just swing by my local AutoZone to see if they have replacement bulbs.

This morning it's raining. A constant light rain that has the fields soggy and nasty, but at least it's above freezing. I just hope it doesn't drop back down and turn everything to ice overnight. The forecast says the days, at least, will be in the 40s and 50s.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*phantomhorse13* Carload full of stuff? Anything interesting or do you have enough socks for the next century? (I get socks every year)


I was wondering the same... And wasn't a very curious present (with an envelope) mentioned before???
No nosy, not at al l  :rofl:



AnitaAnne said:


> @*Change* Yeah, some people collect saddles AND trailers...and horses :hide:


Nah, not possible! You wouldn't happen to know anybody like that!



AnitaAnne said:


> I would collapse if there was time to sit down...


I have always been in awe what nurses will go through/have to do. My two sisters and 1 nephew are nurses as well...Let's just say I didn't inherit the nursing gene. My DD on the other hand insists that she wants to become a nurse - that may change as she is only 5, but you never know...



Spanish Rider said:


> I have a hard time picturing Raya as a fire-breathing dragon with such a sweet face.
> 
> I have a question, if you don't mind: I notice that the riding buddies, etc., that you hack out with are males. How does your husband feel about that? Mine still has a hard time with it...


Ha, Raya has still the Southern American temperament. She can get all high-headed, eye-rolling and snorty in a heartbeat... It took me a while to realize that all that is mostly bluff. The horses I interacted with before were such a way that if they started to snort and such, you were in deep trouble!

And yes, my main riding buddy is a (single) guy my age. He is the one that sold Raya to me and my husband doesn't have a problem with that. He even encourages me to plan a ride if I start to get grumpy :rofl: and will take care of the kiddos during that time...
Is your DH Spanish? It may be the difference in upbringing. But I am very grateful that DH is not on the jealous side.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> DH is not on the jealous side.


No, I would not say jealous. Insecure, perhaps. He never says anything, but I can tell in his demeanor. I think it had a lot to do with my old trainer, who he did not care for. He has met my new trainer and says he's much more "professional" (ie, less good-looking). 




> Yeah, some people collect saddles AND trailers...and horses


...and tack. Apparently, I am the only one without an addiction...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
Trailers and lights? You are a far better woman than I.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> ...and tack. Apparently, I am the only one without an addiction...:icon_rolleyes:


Well, not sure about that...you might be addicted to horses; you just don't buy them! 

What about the HF? It is rather addicting!


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Well, not sure about that...you might be addicted to horses; you just don't buy them!


Yet... I don't buy them yet...

I do have a wish list, though. Right now, I'm dreaming of a palomino PRE gelding, and a couple of minis to drive when I can no longer get my butt up into a saddle.

I am also terribly addicted to chocolate. I am in withdrawal right now after all the holiday munching.

Latest weird weather news: it is snowing in the Sahara!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*SwissMiss* : I, too, love my vetericyn! Unfortunately, since it started while we were away, I didn't have any to treat it.. so it got bad enough Katie did need antibiotics (she started with a fever, we went to the vet yesterday).

@*Spanish Rider* : Katie is my DH's main girl - his dog! I take it snow is unusual for where you are? Did it cause the panic it does here when it happens in unusual places?

@*Change* : sorry to hear the lights didn't go as planned. hopefully you can exchange them without issue.

@*AnitaAnne* : good luck on that thread.. I gave up even trying to read because it was making me want to bludgeon things.. Love that your chickens are laying, you obviously have that special touch with animals as your dog walks on water! 

Also funny you should mention socks:










I wound up with 7 new pairs! At least they have cute horsey patterns.. :rofl:

I also got this fun flower pot:











As always, DH takes the cake though. The mystery envelope contained tickets to a rodeo next weekend, so that should be lots of fun. But this was the ultimate:



















Greenfield is what our farm is called. We had been talking about designing a logo for years now, so sneaky of DH to actually do it! The fact it looks a lot like the faces Dream makes all the time puts a grin on my face every time I see it. Now of course I want to get it on all sorts of things, so really smart that DH didn't tell me where he had it done. :wink:


Today was the first day the actual temp has been above freezing for 16 days! Even our overnight temp was so much warmer (mid 20s) that I decided to make it a barn day. The whole story is in my journal. 










The creek really brought home just how cold it's been. I have never seen it frozen solid before:










Tomorrow it is supposed to hit 40F!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 so kind of you to appease our curiosity of the mystery envelope; sounds like fun! Seven pairs of horsey socks, one for every day of the week, how thoughtful that is  

Wonder if the horse flower pot could hold a bottle instead... 

That jacket though, WOW. Very special gift from your very special DH; your grin says it all. Will look forward to seeing that clever logo pop up on all kinds of stuff! 
@Spanish Rider Hope you find that golden PRE soon! Then you can start collecting tack and all kinds of neat horsey stuff 

I try to be productive during those long hours...mostly successful but it is harder when one is tired. Two out of 5 recent "Dear CEO" letters mentioned me (compliments, not complaints) by name, so must be doing something right...

Our floor is consistently in the top two (usually first) for customer satisfaction, and that makes all the higher ups very pleased. 
@Change hope you can get all those lights on your trailer working! For two years I couldn't get my right turn signal light in the back to work. Same unit was the brake light which worked :evil: Finally gave up and took it to the shop; paid them for an hour of labor to fix it. Then discovered after I bought the other Brenderup that the plug didn't match my truck! So had to take that trailer in for a new plug...there went another hundred bucks for a stinking PLUG :evil: 
@SwissMiss your Miss Raya didn't want to be showed up by Mustangs, she is the princess! Aren't horses great??


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, @AnitaAnne oh the joys of wiring _anything_! I had some wires missing on my 7 plus in my truck and went to the shop to have them added, as i wan't keen on crawling under my truck. Well, they tried a bandaid solution that blocked my trailer brakes - am glad I tried it out before I put Raya in there! Finally got it straightened out (by removing the bandaid and fixing it the way it was supposed to be from the beginning). Shows again, if you can do it yourself, you better do :wink:

@phantomhorse13, thank you for the show and tell :biggrin:. We were dying here from curiosity  Love the jacket with the (mare-face) logo! 
And the frozen landscape for riding? Brr, but it looks awesome!

@Spanish Rider, I am more than willing to come and help you finding your palomino  With my strategy I just have to look for a chestnut mare and will find your pali gelding :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
That thread was tough. I did not want to get involved with the original topic, 'cause what do I know? Plus, everything had already been said. However, when videos of certain disciplines were uploaded of things I had no knwledge of at all, I felt the need to ask questions. BIG mistake. Some people don't know the difference between being questioned and being asked a question.:shrug:

I have no intention to go horse shopping anytime soon. I've got tuition bills to start paying this summer... However, I am supposed to be organizing a symposium in Spain for alumnae from my college, and I think Seville would be a great place to hold it, with perhaps a day excursion to the Royal Andalusian School of Equestrian Art in Jerez de la Frontera... just for a look-see? Perhaps *SwissMiss* would like to come?:rofl:

*phantom,*
LOOOOOOVE the graphic on the jacket. It's actually something I would have chosen for myself. Your DH has good taste! I received two riding polar fleece jackets, which I really like, but I am embarrassed to say are XL yet a bit tight around "the girls".

No, snow is not common here, much less so in the Sahara Desert. The Desert is quite close to us an influences our weather. In the summer we get sand storms, and it "rains" mud.


I need "parenting" help! I believe that I have mentioned that I have 2 teenage boys, ages 17 and 14. What I do not believe that I have mentioned is that they are HUGE! The eldest is 6'4", and the youngest is gaining on him. He is going through a growth spurt, and I am exhausted from so much cooking. Yesterday a pot of beef stew, cornbread, and carrot cake. Today, lentil stew, cinnamon rolls in the oven right now for snack, and I hear them in the kitchen arguing over the last piece of carrot cake! I do not like buying store-bought foods (I make everything from scratch), but extreme times call for extreme measures! I am looking for fill-'em-up recipes. Would any of you southern belles have a good chili recipe or similar? Not too spicy (real Spanish food is not spicy - that's the Latin American stuff), but I can adjust that. THANKS!


----------



## Blue

Spanish Rider, I took a quick look see at that thread. O my! I only read the first and last pages, but that was enough. First, there are so many people on this forum much more knowledgable and edumacated than little ol' me so I usually defer unless I feel strongly about something. However some of the things that were being written actually made me wonder if they were even putting any thought to it at all or were they just trying to get a rise of out people. 

I myself subscribe to the more balanced well rounded horse and riding abilities. Where I ride, of necessity, we must utilize every aspect of the horse and ourselves just to get to the next canyon. At the end of the day if I can still walk and my horse is not injured, I feel I've done well. Apparently that is the "crude" way of western riding I suppose. I'd like to see some of them follow along with me and my friend that rides a mule!

As for teenagers, I'm with you. Home cooked food makes for a much healthier child. I will say for a few years I had 3 teenagers AND MOST OF THEIR FRIENDS here. I cooked my fingers to the bone, but learned that pasta was my friend. Huge pots of goulash style stews, spaghetti, etc. Cornbread can freeze really well too. Make massive amounts and thaw in the microwave. And nothing wrong with a few store bought snacks. Not necessarily chips and stuff, but breads, rolls and some cookies. I am right now experimenting with recipes for husband for oatmeal protein snack bars. He really likes those store ones but refuses to listen when I tell him the corn syrup and crap in those is only harming his diabetes and making it impossible for him to lose weight. Since he refuses to shop he's force fed anything I make. So, if I can make something he likes, then maybe I can add a few years to his life. You will have to send me your recipe for carrot cake. Its husband's favorite and I've never been that impressed with mine. Good luck with those boys!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider don't know if there is enough chili in the entire south to fill up those boys!! Ever wonder why boys boarding schools were so popular? Yeah, someone else feeding those bottom-less stomachs. 

I encouraged my son to get a job at a restaurant when he was that age. Some allow them to eat for free once a day, so he got 4 meals instead of only 3 at home ;-)

Hmm, do you know I do believe I went to that college too (err, what was it called again?) so think I would qualify as an alumni of something. 

@SwissMiss maybe you could hunt for a palomino mare, just like the one I own for me? Chestnut geldings are my favorite 

Although I have always wanted a buckskin gelding...wonder what one searches for to get one of those??


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, you won't believe me when I say that I recently saw a beautiful chestnut gelding (sorry, forgot about the breed, but may have been a Kentucky Mtn) for sale on fb and my first thought was "This would be one for AnitaAnne!"


----------



## SwissMiss

Double post


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue we must have been posting at the same time! 

Can now confess, I am happy to be a member of the "crude" way of riding too. I've never owned one of those 50lb saddles covered in silver; my western Fabtron has cordura on it :redface: Heck my horse doesn't even know how to lunge  

Some folks are unbelievably rude. However, I could not take offense something wrong in me I guess cause I sat here :rofl: when I read some of that stuff! 

"You gotta leg 'em up" always makes me snort...however will I be able to "rate my horse" without being able to "leg 'em up"??


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, you won't believe me when I say that I recently saw a beautiful chestnut gelding (sorry, forgot about the breed, but may have been a Kentucky Mtn) for sale on fb and my first thought was "This would be one for AnitaAnne!"


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

(did want one that trots though - keep looking for a gaited, short, palomino mare with lots of white markings :smile 

Wonder if looking for a bay would find a buckskin? Where's a color expert when you need one...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> (did want one that trots though - keep looking for a gaited, short, palomino mare with lots of white markings :smile
> 
> Wonder if looking for a bay would find a buckskin? Where's a color expert when you need one...


Will do :rofl: Since I wanted the undiluted color and got the dilute, so yes, a bay or brown should work :wink: And I should probably look for a really high priced one as well, no?

Will add that for my search criteria as well :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Will do :rofl: Since I wanted the undiluted color and got the dilute, so yes, a bay or brown should work :wink: And I should probably look for a really high priced one as well, no?
> 
> Will add that for my search criteria as well :biggrin:


Oh my YES; the more expensive the better!! Make sure NO tack is included please


----------



## AnitaAnne

WAIT a moment; just realized something.. @SwissMiss has been looking at horses for sale when she has the lovely Miss Raya to ride. 

Hmm. Are you thinking of expanding the herd??? 

Raise you hand if you *don't* view the "Horse for sale" ads...anybody?


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> WAIT a moment; just realized something.. @SwissMiss has been looking at horses for sale when she has the lovely Miss Raya to ride.
> 
> Hmm. Are you thinking of expanding the herd???
> 
> Raise you hand if you *don't* view the "Horse for sale" ads...anybody?


Who are you kidding? Who is *not* looking at for sale ads!?

And no, I am not actively looking at expanding the herd. Except,.... hmmm, remember there is that pregnant mare (actually maybe 2) of my riding buddy.... and we joked around that I a buckskin filly would be mine...  .... and we got over the joking stage...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Who are you kidding? Who is *not* looking at for sale ads!?
> 
> And no, I am not actively looking at expanding the herd. Except,.... hmmm, remember there is that pregnant mare (actually maybe 2) of my riding buddy.... and we joked around that I a buckskin filly would be mine...  .... and we got over the joking stage...


Oh you are a sly one!! Better check those trailer lights make sure you can pick the little cutie up...and her momma?


----------



## AnitaAnne

_Please tell me he doesn't have a buckskin colt_...does he?


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> _Please tell me he doesn't have a buckskin colt_...does he?


:rofl: You want a Peruvian? 
So both mares (a chestnut and a palomino, if we assume the second mare is pregnant too) were exposed to the same buckskin stud, but the foals are to be born in spring. Colts go to the stallion owner, fillies are supposed to stay with my riding buddy, or sold...
So I can tell you in a couple of months :wink:

The thing is, both mares have a stallion in their pedigree further back, that was a prized show horse, but broke down in all 4 legs (DSLD probably, but never officially diagnosed)... So it could be that their offspring could carry it... But then, I would not breed that mare anyway, so I would actually do a good deed by taking it, right???? :biggrin:

And shhh, my DH has no idea  :hide: He just asked me recently if I don't want to breed Raya to have a foal


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh, and you seem to have infected me with your tack-virus :wink:

I just made an offer on a well used skito dryback - not sure it is even worth it, but the cover is turquoise. I look at it as a sign :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Oh, and you seem to have infected me with your tack-virus :wink:
> 
> I just made an offer on a well used skito dryback - not sure it is even worth it, but the cover is turquoise. I look at it as a sign :rofl:


:eek_color::eek_color::eek_color: 

Are you my long lost twin sister? 

You are going to have to make that DH of yours a lot of nice, romantic diners soon. I heard confession is good for the soul, but a nice dinner beforehand doesn't hurt...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> :eek_color::eek_color::eek_color:
> 
> Are you my long lost twin sister?


Probably :biggrin:



AnitaAnne said:


> You are going to have to make that DH of yours a lot of nice, romantic diners soon. I heard confession is good for the soul, but a nice dinner beforehand doesn't hurt...


Lol, he does the cooking during the week  But I have to say, when I was agonizing if I _really_ should buy Raya, he was telling me to finally GET THAT @#$%$%^ HORSE :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,*
I am with you. I am perhaps curious to learn and try to see others' points of view, but I am not a professional horsewoman, so I do not want to get involved with the debate. However, my riding experience has taught me many things, and there are certain things that I can feel or see that are just plain wrong, as I am sure you can, too. Regardless of discipline. 


> I myself subscribe to the more balanced well rounded horse and riding abilities.


As do I. Actually, when I am asked what discipline I ride, I am not sure what to respond...

Goulash you say? I have never tried making that, but it's a good idea!

Oatmeal protein snack bars? How about an oatmeal cookie recipe with protein powder mixed in? You're right: all the corn syrup, glucose, palm oil and glycerine in prepackaged foods make my stomach turn. And aspartame in yogurt? Blech! Can't even stand the smell. I have a bread machine, so that makes my life easier, but I wish I had a big freezer to be able to be able to cook larger batches to freeze. Pasta is great, but my youngest says he only likes bottled American spaghetti sauce, so that doesn't work too often. I can't win.

I have actually inherited a fabulous carrot cake recipe from my mum. It uses crushed pineapple to keep it moist. Let me know how to send you a copy.

*AnitaAnne,*
That's right! We were classmates, weren't we? I completely forgot! Will be sending you an invite in the mail.


> Raise you hand if you don't view the "Horse for sale" ads...anybody?


Actually, I don't! Are there any good ones? Here on HF? Where?


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, Goulasch or other stews are easy to make and seem to be quite filling  You can add potatoes, all the vegetables you can find (sauerkraut with pork and seasoned with paprika is actually really good!). I don't know how expensive meat in Spain is, but in Switzerland it was really expensive and stew allowed us to have some (less expensive, but still tasty) meat. And then there is sausage that you can add in there too.

Stew with tomatoes and Mediterranean herbs, or cream and mushrooms...

Did you try pasta in different "form" (e.g. curried casserole with chicken, yoghurt, eggs, zucchini/broccoli whatever)? Carbonara sauce, cinque p? Lasagne in all the different flavors?

And there is the whole gamut of Mexican-inspired food with quesadillas, fajitas and such... Quick to prepare and can also be done ahead of time.

Can you tell that I actually like cooking (if I have the time to do it)? Having mandatory cooking classes in school also helped to get at least an idea what I am doing in the kitchen, lol.


Our household is still in a very boring rut, eating-wise. The kiddos love pasta and pasta and.... pasta :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider Not only did my son have a voracious appetite when he was living at home, he also had a lot of hungry friends. I filled the freezer up with frozen pizzas and let them fend for themselves.


----------



## Blue

Someone asked me what discipline I ride once. All I could say was "the one where I keep my *** in the saddle and hope my horse is smarter than me.":cowboy: In all seriousness I have great respect for many of the different styles out there. Some require so much more training and precision than I have time to devote. The absolute beauty of watching that "dance" between horse and rider is amazing. 

I love the bond that is created between me and my horse when we are trying to accomplish something new - in a scary location - with tons of people milling around and barking dogs and rustling paper. When I can get a bitchy mare to walk across a teeter totter when some child is screaming.... well I know she trusts me enough to do almost anything. 

I may not have the muscle or lean mass, nor the fluid beauty of the professionals but I have no respect for anyone that looks down their nose at someone that does what we do for no other reason than because we like to.

Ok, I'm off my soap box.

Cooking for teenagers! Never ending. And don't even think about getting picky. Anything with pasta, rice, bread, cheese or gravy works!


----------



## SwissMiss

No teenagers in our house yet (5 and 7 only), but if allowed, those 2 will put away a pound of pasta (with sauce and an insane amount of cheese) without a problem. I'm scared I will not be able to feed them enough if it goes on like that.


----------



## Celeste

SwissMiss said:


> No teenagers in our house yet (5 and 7 only), but if allowed, those 2 will put away a pound of pasta (with sauce and an insane amount of cheese) without a problem. I'm scared I will not be able to feed them enough if it goes on like that.


At least we can feel good to know that children don't founder.........


----------



## Blue

Celeste said:


> At least we can feel good to know that children don't founder.........


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> At least we can feel good to know that children don't founder.........


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

And then I wonder why they seem to have never-ending energy :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : there are def some people who you are better off not asking questions to, as they can (and do) take things as a personal affront. a shame as being able to ask questions is the best way to learn! I wish I could help you with ways to fill up your teenagers, but I am doing my best to eat light and healthy (a big joke considering the overindulgence of the holidays). I know how much I don't like cooking for 2.. can't imagine cooking for teenage boys!! 

@Blue : I too wondered if some things people post are just to get a rise.. that is generally a sign its time to step away from HF.. I will just be happy riding my not-broke horses in my crude way. 

@AnitaAnne : nothing wrong with looking at horse ads.. its like window shopping!

@SwissMiss : can't wait to see Raya in her new dryback!!

@Celeste : i laughed so hard at your kids don't founder comment that DH came to ask me if I was ok..


Today, I took advantage of the relatively nice weather and got all 3 boys out. The whole story is in my journal. 

I started with Phin. 



















Next up was Sultan. 



















Last up was George. 



















I hope to ride with Nicole tomorrow if the weather cooperates..


----------



## SwissMiss

I didn't get it yet, @phantomhorse13. It's best offer gets it and who knows how long the bidding is open. It has quite some wear (including on the wool fleece), so I am not bidding too high :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> It's best offer gets it and who knows how long the bidding is open. It has quite some wear (including on the wool fleece), so I am not bidding too high


Like I said.. I look forward to seeing it on Raya! :cowboy:


----------



## Celeste

Maybe it is a good thing, but I haven't read the post about all of us with the untrained horses and poor riding skills. It might be just as well. I probably would overload my mouth.
@phantomhorse13 It is funny how those who claim to be better than the rest of us tend to decline the offer to ride our horses. Scared.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Finally got my first ride of 2018 in yesterday!! It was 60F and forecast to rain but the rain held off so out I went. 

Chivas hasn't been ridden in over a month due to weather/work/etc. so he was highly put out and told me so, lol. 

The first 10 minutes were a bit challenging, but since he is so um...plump, he gave up the shenanigans and we had a nice little ride with lots of lateral work and changes of direction all at the walk in the pasture. 

The rain started last night and should continue through Friday night at which time the temperature is supposed to drop again. May be a little while before I can get back on 

Chivas in his new red Haf pad showing off his tummy I'm a bit disappointed that I can't see more RED but they don't seem to make the square pads anymore...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> Maybe it is a good thing, but I haven't read the post about all of us with the untrained horses and poor riding skills. It might be just as well. I probably would overload my mouth.
> @phantomhorse13 It is funny how those who claim to be better than the rest of us tend to decline the offer to ride our horses. Scared.


I did overload my mouth...:biglaugh:

Sometimes it just annoys me too much when people talk about riding disciplines they don't have a clue about, especially when they quote stuff they read in a dusty book and interpret it backwards...feel like it is important sometimes to set the record straight in case some newbie reads that drivel and thinks it is fact instead of fiction. 

I don't ride Dressage anymore, but still use the concepts to teach any horse I ride how I want them to move. Chivas did not have a clean gait when I purchased him, but now does. 

May be overloading my mouth again, sorry y'all


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I didn't get it yet, @phantomhorse13. It's best offer gets it and who knows how long the bidding is open. It has quite some wear (including on the wool fleece), so I am not bidding too high :wink:


But you had a sign! It was meant to be...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> But you had a sign! It was meant to be...



Well, I still seem to be the highest bidder :smile:Time will tell...


----------



## SwissMiss

Well, no new-to-me pad for Raya - apparently it sold...

Yay, saved some money, lol


----------



## Change

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl: You want a Peruvian?
> So both mares (a chestnut and a palomino, if we assume the second mare is pregnant too) were exposed to the same buckskin stud, but the foals are to be born in spring.


The palomino mare has a 33% chance of throwing a cremello. I know this because I got one when I bought a buckskin mare bred to a palomino stud. Every other foal she gave me was buckskin. One from a blood bay and the other from a bay tobiano (got a buckskin tobi on that one!). I never bred her to a chestnut, though - so I would assume, if the stud's cream gene is dominant, the chestnut's foal will be palomino. I don't think the bay gene (bay+cream = buckskin) will manifest.



Celeste said:


> @Spanish Rider Not only did my son have a voracious appetite when he was living at home, he also had a lot of hungry friends. I filled the freezer up with frozen pizzas and let them fend for themselves.


I raised 3 boys and my house was THE hang-out house. I'm still not sure how I survived it, but even 30 years later I still have no idea how to cook for just two or three. LOL! I do remember buying 10 bags of cereal, 4-8 loaves of bread, gallon sized jars of peanut butter and 5 gallons of milk at a time - and never having any of that stuff in the house. Back then there weren't a lot of microwave snacks (nor a lot of microwaves, for that matter!). 



Celeste said:


> Maybe it is a good thing, but I haven't read the post about all of us with the untrained horses and poor riding skills. It might be just as well. I probably would overload my mouth.


Good thing I haven't read it either. While I fully respect those who do dressage and grand prix jumping, or even reining, I often wonder if those horses have ever stepped outside of an arena and how they - and their riders - would react.



SwissMiss said:


> Well, no new-to-me pad for Raya - apparently it sold...


I'm sure there's a better turquoise pad with your name on it. ;-)


----------



## Change

I didn't get my trailer lights replaced as I wanted - I got frustrated with the wiring. I did, however, take truck and trailer up to my favorite car guru to figure out why my blinkers and brake lights weren't working. He found a fuse under the hood of my truck had blown, replaced it, and voila! fully working lights again. I love that guy - he didn't even charge me!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> Good thing I haven't read it either. While I fully respect those who do dressage and grand prix jumping, or even reining, I often wonder if those horses have ever stepped outside of an arena and how they - and their riders - would react.


I can't speak for reining horses; but the jumpers I rode (admittedly not grand prix) never left arenas. Dressage horses it depends on the owner/rider. Some do, some don't. I did with some of mine, even rode in parades with one. Much of my ridden work was in the pasture, same as now. But one was terrified of trees and rocks, so didn't ride him out much. 

Charlotte Dujardin (rode Valegro) is an elite Dressage rider and the most accomplished British rider ever. She has 18 horses and every one of them hacks out every Wednesday and Saturday. Sunday they are not ridden just turned out into pasture to be horses. 

She states "Every horse gets hacked even the three year olds and you just try to stay alive when you ride one (of those) out." :dance-smiley05:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> I didn't get my trailer lights replaced as I wanted - I got frustrated with the wiring. I did, however, take truck and trailer up to my favorite car guru to figure out why my blinkers and brake lights weren't working. He found a fuse under the hood of my truck had blown, replaced it, and voila! fully working lights again. I love that guy - he didn't even charge me!


What a deal! You are ready to roll now


----------



## Change

Watch out, @AnitaAnne - now that the trailer is fully road-worthy, I might just decide to head south a bit (what? an hour or so?) and you'll have a new weekend riding buddy! ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> Watch out, @AnitaAnne - now that the trailer is fully road-worthy, I might just decide to head south a bit (what? an hour or so?) and you'll have a new weekend riding buddy! ;-)


Come on down! 

We haven't been back out on the trails yet, have to drive to those and been too muddy and cold. 

Working four days this week, but hopefully will ride Saturday.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Gosh, just reading your answer makes me hungry! Yes, it is obvious that you like cooking, and you have more ideas than I. Food in Spain is much cheaper than in the rest of Europe, and our economy is agriculture-based (as well as tourism). We actually feed a large part of Europe, so I don't understand why we get such a reputation for being lazy.

We also had mandatory cooking clases in school, and I actually consider myself a good cook, but I guess I am stuck in a rut because it is hard to please everyone. Maybe I should stop trying to. I also don't get out much, so it's hard to get inspired by new meals, because I don't often try many. We live 20 min outside of Toledo, the capital city of our province, and the only international food is a couple of Italian and Chinese restaurants. My kids have never even tried Mexican food!

So, where do you do all this shopping/bidding?

*Celeste,*
Our town is only 300 people, and there is only one other boy my eldest son's age (the elementary school is a 3-room schoolhouse, from 3yrs to 6th grade), so no one ever comes over. I wish my kids had more friends, but at least I don't have to feed them!

*Blue,*


> the one where I keep my *** in the saddle


:rofl: You and me both!


> Ok, I'm off my soap box.


Awesome soap box!

*phantom,*
Yes, that is another part of the meal-prep conundrum at home: they are growing, much too skinny, and need extra carbs and fat, whereas I do not.

*Change,*


> I raised 3 boys and my house was THE hang-out house.


Oh, so you were the COOL mom!  Geez, the amounts of food you bought were for an army!

As for taking a Gran Prix jumper out of its arena.... been there, done that, resulted in my broken back the first time something moved in the grass.

*AnitaAnne,*
You are right, the show jumpers and dressage horses at my new barn NEVER get out, I mean, not even in a paddock, nevermind on a trail. That's something that I really miss about my old barn - after working in the arena, our cool-downs often included a walk down the road or out through the olive groves.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, just had another idea for feeding your hungry boys: Meat pie. Tastes great, can be made in advance and has a good combination of protein, some carbs and fat. And you can basically toss anything in there :wink:

When I am in a rut cooking wise, I started to make a habit of trying/cooking ONE new dish per week (or month)... Some things were never repeated (yuk) others are now a staple. Sometimes I blank on ideas at the question "what's for dinner?", so I made a list of meals, combos and hung it in the kitchen. It happened once or twice that we threw darts to figure out what we will eat :rofl:

And I shop for used horse gear on fb and ebay...
@Change, now you can start traveling all over to ride!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : glad you finally got a ride in! hopefully you can continue so the belly will start decreasing. And I had to chuckle at you saying your dressage background helped with getting Chivas to gait correctly.. gaited horses can't do dressage, silly! :wink:

@SwissMiss : bummer to miss out on the pad.. but I agree it just means an even better one is out there waiting for you. smart to not get caught up in the auction craze and pay more than you should.




Change said:


> SwissMiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> So both mares (a chestnut and a palomino, if we assume the second mare is pregnant too) were exposed to the same buckskin stud, but the foals are to be born in spring.
> 
> 
> 
> The palomino mare has a 33% chance of throwing a cremello. I would assume, if the stud's cream gene is dominant, the chestnut's foal will be palomino. I don't think the bay gene (bay+cream = buckskin) will manifest.
Click to expand...

Any cream gene is dominant in that if one is present, then the coat will show some dilution, but the chance of the gene being passed is 50% since we know the stud is Crcr. It would be easier to guess the probability of the colors if we knew more about the parents (as in, does the buckskin carry red and agouti status of both). Cremello may not be possible at all if the buckskin doesn't carry red, though one of the other double dilutes could happen. In the end, momma nature often decides regardless of the odds it seems!


Yesterday, I got to ride twice. The whole story is in my journal.

Phin was first.











After that, I went over to Nicole's and got to ride Polo.



















Today the predicted storm is indeed here. Its currently raining and 63F, which set a record for high temperature (that is our normal high temp for mid-May). It will be short-lived though, as the cold comes back tonight and changes the rain to ice and /or rain. How much of which is anybody's guess..


----------



## Celeste

phantomhorse13 said:


> @AnitaAnne : glad you finally got a ride in! hopefully you can continue so the belly will start decreasing. And I had to chuckle at you saying your dressage background helped with getting Chivas to gait correctly.. gaited horses can't do dressage, silly! :wink:


Doesn't that concept vary by thread?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Celeste said:


> Doesn't that concept vary by thread?


It seems to vary by person typing..


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> And I had to chuckle at you saying your dressage background helped with getting Chivas to gait correctly.. gaited horses can't do dressage, silly! :wink:


And then you have people like my riding instructor who told me, when I bought Raya, that it was a shame that I will lose all my "riding muscles" and core strength, since you don't have to _ride_ a gaited horse...


----------



## carshon

SwissMiss said:


> And then you have people like my riding instructor who told me, when I bought Raya, that it was a shame that I will lose all my "riding muscles" and core strength, since you don't have to _ride_ a gaited horse...





I would like anyone to ride my TWH- Tillie May and say you are not "riding" Her gait is exceptionally smooth but her walk is not - but it is really a ground covering walk. Her canter is like a rocket launch and is all power from the back end. Staying in the middle of that horse at the canter is a feat at times. 

Silly how perceptions and old wives tales are still so prevalent in the industry (ie all Ayrabs are crazy, all Appies are dumb, gaited horses can't canter.... and so on)


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> And then you have people like my riding instructor who told me, when I bought Raya, that it was a shame that I will lose all my "riding muscles" and core strength, since you don't have to _ride_ a gaited horse...


Wow, pretty sad to have a riding instructor say such a thing! Had s/he never been on a gaited horse before?!

Of course, some on this forum would argue I don't really do anything but sit on my horses and try not to fall off.. and in all honesty, that sounds like the best kind of riding to me!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> Wow, pretty sad to have a riding instructor say such a thing! Had s/he never been on a gaited horse before?!
> 
> Of course, some on this forum would argue I don't really do anything but sit on my horses and try not to fall off.. and in all honesty, that sounds like the best kind of riding to me!


If my memory doesn't fail me, she used to show saddlebreds, so yes, has ridden gaited horses... But, of course, _just_ trail riding a smooth Peruvian isn't riding :wink:


And I like your approach: sit on your horse and try not to fall off. Sounds fun to me!


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, so am I the only one who has never ridden a gaited horse? Or seen one?


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> OK, so am I the only one who has never ridden a gaited horse? Or seen one?



Come visit and we will take you on a trail ride!!!


----------



## Blue

You all are sooooo correct! Opinions on horses and riding styles vary so much that it's hard to keep up. I must say though that my Bart is gaited. We could travel miles and miles and miles, but he could also crossfire badly if he was mad at me. That can send you to the chiropractor!

He was awesome. We'd trail ride, trail obstacle and team pen. He could flat walk, gait, trot, canter and lope. He could also buck like a son*&^%$#@!). I miss riding him so much! He could do anything from getting my daughter through 4H to getting me home with a hangover! Nobody will ever convince me that a gaited horse has to be pigeon holed. Maybe some of them do because their rider doesn't know how to bring out the best of them?


----------



## Blue

Oh! I forgot to say. We talked about getting hungry talking about food. I cashier at TSC and we keep all those wonderful magazines up by the registers. It's nice when we're busy enough to distract me but today it was pretty slow. I ended up buying two of them because they had such awesome recipes and pictures! To take it a step further I had to stop at the grocery store on the way home and get a list of stuff to make. Plus! I recently bought an Instant Pot! That is the greatest invention since the manure rake and hoof pick! I'll be getting a second one very soon.

Ok, tonight it's hot wings in the Instant Pot and I'll order pizza, but tomorrow I'm trying something totally new! Love it.


----------



## Blue

Oh! I forgot to say. We talked about getting hungry talking about food. I cashier at TSC and we keep all those wonderful magazines up by the registers. It's nice when we're busy enough to distract me but today it was pretty slow. I ended up buying two of them because they had such awesome recipes and pictures! To take it a step further I had to stop at the grocery store on the way home and get a list of stuff to make. Plus! I recently bought an Instant Pot! That is the greatest invention since the manure rake and hoof pick! I'll be getting a second one very soon.

Ok, tonight it's hot wings in the Instant Pot and I'll order pizza, but tomorrow I'm trying something totally new! Love it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : you have me intrigued now.. gonna have to google an Instant Pot..


----------



## SwissMiss

A certain spoiled pony made me laugh tonight :rofl:

After mid-70ies and rain yesterday the temps dropped overnight and hovered around freezing all day. My BO put blankets on the oldies and my poor pony this morning, as it was sleeting and getting colder by the hour... Tonight (wind chill about 15 degrees, Brr) when I went to the barn, I checked Raya's blanket. You know, the usual deal: open it up to see if all still looks and feels good. The second I touched the buckles she was "no, no, no, nooooo don't take it off, pleeeeeeaaase!!!" and let out this big sigh of relief when she realized it will stay on :rofl:

She really has no problem to convey what she wants, lol.


----------



## Celeste

Some of you are probably pretty suspicious about what my news is already, but here it is.

I bought Rapper! @Change brought him down yesterday. She spent the night and we really were going to ride until we felt the wind-chill. It is too cold for southern girls. 

He is getting along great with my other horses and we had a great visit.


----------



## SwissMiss

Wishing you lots of happy trails with Rapper!

If your temps are similar to ours, I would have skipped riding too :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : amazing how blankets go from being suspicious to wonderful in the right circumstance!!

@Celeste : WOOHOO!!! I was so hoping that was the news. Bummer the weather messed up your ride but hopefully there will be more in the future.


In terms of riding and meeting.. if everyone down south can keep Yellowhammer penciled into their calendars.. I am hoping maybe I will actually make it this year. It's March 15, 16 & 17 in the Talladega National Forest in Al.

DH and I are heading to the rodeo tonight - hopefully the roads won't be a disaster when we try to come home later.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Congratulations Celeste and Rapper! :loveshower:


----------



## Blue

I love his build! He's a beauty!

Congratulations!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste WOOT!!

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

So happy for you and that CUTE horse!! 

Many thanks to @Change for bringing him! Drive safe. 
Now we know why the rush to get those lights working on the Trailer :smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 have a super time at the rodeo! 

Would be awesome to meet at the Yellowhammer! 

I think they have the shorter 10 mile rides this time; maybe we can manage to do that length. Well, if it gets warmer that is...I wimped out on riding again today since the high was 31, it was overcast and windy :frown_color: 

Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Celeste

Here are a few more pics. The other horses are keeping a bit of distance, but he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## AnitaAnne

:rofl::rofl:

Can't feel too bad for him; after all he has the HAY :rofl:

I like your little hay ring top, does it keep the rain out? 

How tall is he?


----------



## Celeste

He is probably about a hair under 15 hands. And yes, the hay thing keeps the hay dry. It is the most wonderful invention ever!

https://buckwildinnovations.com/


----------



## SwissMiss

Rapper is probably saying "nah, nah, I am eating _your_ hay, too!"


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> He is probably about a hair under 15 hands. And yes, the hay thing keeps the hay dry. It is the most wonderful invention ever!
> 
> https://buckwildinnovations.com/


Cool hay thingy! 

You may be lucky I thought he was 16 hands or so while @Change still owned him...I like horses about 15H....:biglaugh:


----------



## Change

SwissMiss said:


> Rapper is probably saying "nah, nah, I am eating _your_ hay, too!"


Rapper was thrilled to find out there's lots of food available all the time. He's very food motivated! He'd stand outside my bedroom window at dawn and rumble (he has a deep baritone nicker) to let me know it was past time for breakfast! And he very obviously enjoyed being in a large pasture again. He raced around with the other horses in @Celeste's herd, jumping downed branches, flagging his tail, and saying, "I like it here!"

And I have to say I am in love with Celeste's 100 year old house! It is amazing looking! She and her DH are wonderful hosts. Her dogs are adorable (I wanted to adopt the border collie) and her cats are cuddlers! 

I wish I'd remembered to get a picture of Rapper dressed up for his ride. He was in a dark blue w/red trim rain sheet, with leg wraps in turquoise on LF and RR, and black on RF and LR. And a neon orange halter. Very stylish!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh, I'd love to see a photo of Rapper and the border collie together! Make a cute black & white pair!


----------



## Celeste

DH and I got Rapper out for a few minutes today. We took turns riding him up the dirt road a couple of times. He is still very nervous about being in a new place. He didn't want to hold still for mounting. In spite of all that he was willing to leave the barn. DH and I each rode him up to the stop sign and back twice. That amounts to 1 mile each. He rode great once you ever got on him. 

He REALLY likes having that luxurious round bale sitting out all the time. This is the best hay we have had. I guess he'll turn into a porker if I don't work him a lot.


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider The border collie is actually a blue merle rather than a black and white.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, just another reason to ride more! 

Had a good laugh today: the ponies were misused as automated lawn mowers and were free to roam the property _outside_ the pastures. We all know that the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence!

Apparently the mustang gelding and Raya decided that grass is not enough and invaded the garage to try some dog food - to the dismay of the dogs who defended their food barking and snarling. The two horses sidestepped the dogs (as if they would go away) and tried again, and again, and again :rofl: Eventually the BO took pity with the dogs and shooed the horses away (after videoing the whole thing):rofl:

Is this really the same horse that tried its hardest to get away from people?


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @Celeste, just another reason to ride more!
> 
> Had a good laugh today: the ponies were misused as automated lawn mowers and were free to roam the property _outside_ the pastures. We all know that the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence!
> 
> Apparently the mustang gelding and Raya decided that grass is not enough and invaded the garage to try some dog food - to the dismay of the dogs who defended their food barking and snarling. The two horses sidestepped the dogs (as if they would go away) and tried again, and again, and again :rofl: Eventually the BO took pity with the dogs and shooed the horses away (after videoing the whole thing):rofl:
> 
> Is this really the same horse that tried its hardest to get away from people?


Dog food!? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

You absolutely MUST show us all that video!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I got on Chivas for about 30 minutes again, but mostly walk just a few little gaiting sprints. He is way out of shape (plus I am still worried about his feet) 

My riding buddy was trotting up and down the hills in the pasture and Chivas was very concerned about her. Had a hard time keeping his attention. All good though, I just call it training 

Puppy is being a bit better too, actually listens to me sometimes... 

Got all three water tubs emptied, cleaned and refilled. Going to have one more nice day tomorrow then *SNOW* Tuesday and back to the cold weather :evil:


----------



## SwissMiss

Yep, dog food! Shows you how much I am starving that poor horse! Pasture 24/7 _and_ about 1 lb of senior twice a day...Poor skinny horse :rofl:

btw, the BO calls her mustang gelding "portly" :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Is it OK if I post this here? It was on FB this morning and thought you would all enjoy an early-morning chuckle.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, I found a nice red horse for you :biggrin:
The only problem: he's not really for sale and still has his parts... 

But one of his foals "Accelerant" (aka Diesel) really gave me grabby hands, lol.

Round Barn Ranch - EAF Hesa Wizard+: Senior Sire


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, I found a nice red horse for you :biggrin:
> The only problem: he's not really for sale and still has his parts...
> 
> But one of his foals "Accelerant" (aka Diesel) really gave me grabby hands, lol.
> 
> Round Barn Ranch - EAF Hesa Wizard+: Senior Sire


Very pretty boy! 

(no parts please though)


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> In terms of riding and meeting.. if everyone down south can keep Yellowhammer penciled into their calendars.. I am hoping maybe I will actually make it this year. It's March 15, 16 & 17 in the Talladega National Forest in Al.


My first thought was: yay, for sure will make it there! They even have a 10mi ride each day, so I could bring my pony!
Then reality settled in :sad: Raya and I never rode 10 miles at once and I am not sure I could get us (meaning mainly me) ready for that; we need work on gaiting in hand; and I would probably die of nervousness/anxiety and set her off 

So probably have to plan for being a spectator only...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
10 miles is only a couple of hours, right? I'm sure you can do it! There must be other newbies participating, too. If I could go, even I would give it a whirl!

Question: what is "gaiting in hand"?


I haven't given a riding update lately: I am actually quite surprised that my body is handling the dressage classes well. Except for two times around the ring at walk for warm-up and cool-down, the rest is at sitting trot/canter for a good hour. I haven't been able to ride this much for this long since last year, so I feel more positive.

Today, I tried the trainer's 2-inch spurs, which the English hunter in me originally shied away from. But, admittedly, they serve their purpose. Presumido does not like cantering right, and my left side is my injured side, so continuously applying outside cantering aids on the left side is more difficult for me. Plus, my legs hang below his barrel, so I have to lift my leg to then bring it back, creating more strain. So, the 2 inches of spur means that I have to move my leg 2 inches less, which is a very good thing!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, so happy for you that the dressage lessons are going so well! The difference a smoother gaited horse makes! Gah, after riding a sitting trot (not even talking about cantering!) for almost 1 hour I would not be able to stand afterwards, let alone walk 

Gaiting in hand refers to the vetting process. Normally you have to trot your horse for the vet to assess possible lameness. @phantomhorse13, if I'm wrong, please jump im  Since Raya doesn't trot, she would would have to gait while I am running beside her... Let's say, I tried several times to no avail...

Didn't check about the time limit of the 10 miles, but I think it would be prudent to ride more than barely once a week prior to that... 
But it's a good goal for next year  Gives me some time to iron out some kinks (like hauling more than 1 hr, camping, riding alone/in a group with unknown horses). Life with horses is never boring :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> My first thought was: yay, for sure will make it there! They even have a 10mi ride each day, so I could bring my pony!
> Then reality settled in :sad: Raya and I never rode 10 miles at once and I am not sure I could get us (meaning mainly me) ready for that; we need work on gaiting in hand; and I would probably die of nervousness/anxiety and set her off
> 
> So probably have to plan for being a spectator only...


No worries! If we can't make it then it is ok; remember they have vet checks! Professionals assessing your horse!! It is worth it for me. My biggest concern is not making the time :frown_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Gaiting in hand refers to the vetting process. Normally you have to trot your horse for the vet to assess possible lameness. @phantomhorse13, if I'm wrong, please jump im  Since Raya doesn't trot, she would would have to gait while I am running beside her... Let's say, I tried several times to no avail...


Have you tries using a whip? I never use one riding, but I did sort of try to lead Chivas in a gait by popping him in the back. The problem is I can't run :icon_rolleyes: so had to have my friend lead him. Then I waved that whip behind him and he gaited! 

I will need to practice this too...sigh


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Have you tries using a whip? I never use one riding, but I did sort of try to lead Chivas in a gait by popping him in the back. The problem is I can't run :icon_rolleyes: so had to have my friend lead him. Then I waved that whip behind him and he gaited!
> 
> I will need to practice this too...sigh


I tried to use a dressage whip to encourage Raya to gait - without success, only freaked her out. Maybe I have to use your approach and have someone waving the whip behind me until she gets the picture...
For some reason my pony has severe whip issues :sad:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I tried to use a dressage whip to encourage Raya to gait - without success, only freaked her out. Maybe I have to use your approach and have someone waving the whip behind me until she gets the picture...
> For some reason my pony has severe whip issues :sad:


Whip issues are tough. Maybe not a good idea with her. What about having someone else lead and you run behind clapping hands or something? 

Horses are tricky sometimes and I know Chivas gets "spooky" sometimes for the fun of it. He used to ignore when I would throw the ball for the puppy. Then suddenly he is snorting and jumping straight up in the air and taking off in a mad dash! Kept getting worse and worse and I was wondering if it was even safe to ride him around that dog. 

So I bought a bag of apples and rolled them down the hill...Sassy immediately went after one so then Chivas had to investigate and discovered APPLES and now if something rolls down the hill he goes and checks it out...no histrionics at all...


----------



## SwissMiss

I know she can get over it - eventually. After all she learned that the lunge whip is not going to kill her. But she also learned that if the lunge whip is moving along her sides she is supposed to ignore it *sigh*

There are still some pretty big holes in her training and I suspect her taking advantage of my limited training skills too. Smart gal! But on the other hand, she really tries hard to please... Mares, lol.

But during our last ride in the pasture I realized something: she is now turning nicely with me just looking in the direction I want to go. And when I apply just one leg, she starts to get the idea of sidestepping... Quite an improvement from before - maybe it was there already for a while, but riding around trees made it less obvious. But she was quite confused why I wanted to ride in a wave-line from A to B. Especially wile the others were going straight :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Is she food motivated? Maybe you could set a bucket on the ground and "run" to it to get the reward. Start close, then keep increasing the distance. Use a special word to mean "GO with me" and be sure to use the word right before you take off towards the food. She should fairly quickly associate the word with GO NOW and you can progress to using it sometimes without the food. 

Wonder if clickers are allowed at the vet checks? Must ask @phantomhorse13 to advise


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Is she food motivated?


A horse trying to steal dog food should be pretty food motivated :rofl: 

And I know for a fact, some people on this forum would tell me that my horse has a leading problem, otherwise she would gait in hand without hesitation. Period. Maybe she does. 
But I also learned that the methods I used with other horses successfully, push her over the edge and she won't learn... Flooding is _very_ counterproductive in her case...

So after all my rambling, yes I think clicker training could work well...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> A horse trying to steal dog food should be pretty food motivated :rofl:
> 
> And I know for a fact, some people on this forum would tell me that my horse has a leading problem, otherwise she would gait in hand without hesitation. Period. Maybe she does.
> But I also learned that the methods I used with other horses successfully, push her over the edge and she won't learn... Flooding is _very_ counterproductive in her case...
> 
> So after all my rambling, yes I think clicker training could work well...


Oh my, how did I forget about the dog food?? :icon_rolleyes:

My Chivas absolutely does not have a leading problem. And is a very food motivated horse. And forward moving under saddle.

But he is smart enough to realize he is owned by a sloooow old person, so he looks at me like "Are you ok momma?" when I try to get him to gait with me. He looks around then looks at me like he is trying to reassure ME that everything is ok and we can just amble along like normal :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

I really need to meet you guys! I think Chivas and Raya would make quite the pair :biggrin:


----------



## carshon

@SwissMiss maybe try using the extra lead rope in your left hand and wag the tail of it behind you? I used to do this when starting colts to lead. Or I would gently whip the lead rope around the back of my body so the end just brushed their side and they would move forward.


----------



## SwissMiss

@carshon, I tried that and the only reaction I get is moving to the side, or backwards. 
Initially she used to blow up by just the sight of the end of a lead rope. I have seen how her former owner treats his horses (very kind) and I can't imagine what happened before... Well, I kind of can, but don't want to.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I really need to meet you guys! I think Chivas and Raya would make quite the pair :biggrin:


Yes they would! Chivas would adore Miss Raya; he does have a good eye for the ladies! 

Would be fabulous to ride together, really hoping the Yellowstone meet-n-greet happens....

Just really wish the place had electricity and maybe a shower, lol.


----------



## Change

Add me to the too old and slow to trot or gait in hand! Tango can walk faster than I can run! I think we'll have to hire some young pup to run our horses for us. As for teaching them to go in hand? Well, if I could go fast enough, maybe I could teach him. D'ya think they'd let us ride another horse to do the gait in hand? We could rotate! ;-)

10 miles is only just over 2 hours at my usual pace. I'd have to assume a bit quicker for a LD run. Hopefully, @phantomhorse13 will jump in and educate us. It sounds like a lot of fun - even if we do get disqualified for time!
@Celeste - Rapper occasionally has to be reminded to 'pay attention' when there are new things (or food) to look at. If he's trying to walk off or avoid while you're trying to mount, a slight snap on the halter and an "On me," seems to get his mind back where it belongs. I did that one or twice in the beginning and after that he stood still like a pro. Don't let him test you. And yeah - he was a bit looky the first few times I took him out alone. He improves over time once he gets settled in.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Perfect idea @Change ...pony them "in hand" :rofl:

What a positive group we are...can't gait in hand and pretty sure will won't get a completion due to time :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

School was cancelled today (hardly surprising) and the kiddos had fun in the snow. Decided in the afternoon that it would be fun trying to find the horses in the pasture. So off we went - but on the drive to the barn I was questioning my decision, as the roads were partly sheer ice  Luckily I managed to avoid all the crashes and spin-offs...
At the barn we were traipsing through the pastures and found the horses grazing at the end of the property. They saw us, a quick "hi, is it feeding time?" and they raced back to the barn, followed by my giggling kiddos. Also a way to get them tired, lol.
The horses looked awesome -icicles in their manes, frozen/iced over blankets (the 3 that are actually wearing them) but they were all happy as can be and wanted to go back out asap, despite temps below 20 and a fierce wind. The way the horses behaved really resembled the kiddos -seems they all really enjoy snow days :biggrin:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Perfect idea @*Change* ...pony them "in hand" :rofl:
> 
> What a positive group we are...can't gait in hand and pretty sure will won't get a completion due to time :rofl:


:rofl: you can't complain that we are too competitive :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> :rofl: you can't complain that we are too competitive :rofl:


Well, I've got my eye on the Turtle award 

What about it @Celeste are you game to join up with the gaited group that won't finish and can't pass the vet check cause their horses won't gait in hand? 

It will be a great story to tell one day...

G'night y'all, I am cold and planning to bury myself under a pile of blankets


----------



## Spanish Rider

> What a positive group we are...can't gait in hand and pretty sure will won't get a completion due to time


But do you know how much FUN that would be? You would be laughing up a storm! I think you should get yourselves some turtle t-shirts to wear, too. It would be hilarious! So wish I could be there...


----------



## Change

Spanish Rider said:


> But do you know how much FUN that would be? You would be laughing up a storm! I think you should get yourselves some turtle t-shirts to wear, too. It would be hilarious! So wish I could be there...


Just so long as the turtle is gaiting and shows signs of wear! :racing: :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> But do you know how much FUN that would be? You would be laughing up a storm! I think you should get yourselves some turtle t-shirts to wear, too. It would be hilarious! So wish I could be there...


Excellent idea!! We could name our group *The Seasoned Turtles* and wear slow moving vehicle signs on our backs :rofl::rofl::rofl:



Change said:


> Just so long as the turtle is gaiting and shows signs of wear! :racing: :rofl:


OMG the picture this brings to mind :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

Anyone artistically gifted??? I have a visual of that gaiting, worn-out turtle, but I am far from able to bring it to life...


----------



## Change

I gotta carry someone for 10 miles???


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> I gotta carry someone for 10 miles???
> View attachment 950899


Definitely is aged...now to find one that is actually _moving_...


----------



## AnitaAnne

I'm no artist but made a very quick pen drawing...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I'm no artist but made a very quick pen drawing...


Love it!


----------



## Spanish Rider

> wear slow moving vehicle signs on our backs


Well, that's definitely better than a "WIDE LOAD" sign!:rofl:

*Change,*
That's an adorably pitiful looking turtle. Does it actually have moss growing on it?


----------



## Change

@Spanish Rider - it sure looks like moss. Actually, I just grabbed it off a google search for old turtles. Perhaps I should have titled it, "I just rode 10 miles!" since it isn't our mounts that are aged... but the riders will certainly know they've done 10 miles. :rofl: At least, this 60 y/o sure will! I suspect, after the ride, that I'll be happy if I look as energetic as that turtle does!


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - you are a much better artist than I am. I doubt anyone would even guess turtle if I drew it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> @AnitaAnne - you are a much better artist than I am. I doubt anyone would even guess turtle if I drew it.


Well, you specified _gaiting turtle_...but now that I think on it more; maybe the turtle should be riding the horse :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> Well, you specified _gaiting turtle_...but now that I think on it more; maybe the turtle should be riding the horse :rofl::rofl:


Can't wait to see your next artistic attempt! :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> Can't wait to see your next artistic attempt! :rofl:


You'll be waiting a long time for that one! 

But how about this??? Chivas and I going over Cougar Rock :biglaugh:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Per @chance request...:redface:


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> Per @chance request...:redface:


Oh, we HAVE to have that made into t-shirts!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> Oh, we HAVE to have that made into t-shirts!!


A stick horse with a terrified turtle on top? Um no...


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Ok I'm not over 40 (12 more years) but I am a turtle with a gaited horse so can I have a shirt too?


----------



## AnitaAnne

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Ok I'm not over 40 (12 more years) but I am a turtle with a gaited horse so can I have a shirt too?


Welcome! 

That 40 thing might just be a idea more than a requirement :smile:

We must get some sort of shirt; join the club!


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, *AnitaAnne,* if you all get rich selling turtle t-shirts, I want a cut! I'll put it towards my Palomino PRE Dream Fund.:rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> A stick horse with a terrified turtle on top? Um no...


You just manged to describe Raya and me to a "t" :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

Today school/daycare was still closed, and if I dislike one thing, then it is keeping the kids inside all day! So loaded them up to "explore" the farm again. It was nice and sunny, but still well below freezing.
Again, we found the horses and cows :wink: 









Raya came over as soon as she realized the kiddos were there as well (they may have some cookies, right?) and then made sure that she was always positioned between us and the cows, even as she started grazing again. The cows are so friendly and used to some TLC, they came right up as well to check us out. 
At one point Raya actually chased the red cow away, as that one was getting too close to us for Lady Raya's comfort - imagine we could _give the cow a treat!!!_ :rofl:









And the kiddos breaking the ice in the pond to "fish" :wink:


----------



## Change

Wow! You have a guard-pony! That's so cool!


----------



## SwissMiss

Maybe I should look into sorting or cutting with her :rofl:

Hard to believe that she was terrified of cattle!


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> Wow! You have a guard-pony! That's so cool!


Another indication of how food motivated she is  
The barn has a strict "no hand feeding" policy, but Raya is exempt and remembers that the kiddos used to bring her treats, lol


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,* your kids are so cute!


> "no hand feeding" policy


Seriously? Never heard of such a thing. 

Speaking of hand-feeding, Spanish horses don't know how to eat apples. No joke. I am re-educating them. They only understand carrots and sugar cubes. I actually have to bite pieces off the apple to feed them, because they don't understand how to sink their teeth into them. It is just the funniest thing! Back in New England, all our horses like a good mac. I think they would completely flip if I started importing peppermints... :dance-smiley05:


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> *SwissMiss,* your kids are so cute!
> 
> Seriously? Never heard of such a thing.


Thank you  I don't post pictures with their faces showing, but this one was too cute to pass up :wink:

One of the mustangs was called "the alligator" when the BO got her, because she would take chunks out of people by taking treats. Thus a strict no treats by hand policy. The BO loves to share her horses with lots of people and kids, often with no experience. And she just wants to be sure that none of the horses gets nippy.
As long as Raya respects boundaries, she can get treats by hand. But I scaled back and mostly reserve them for riding - now those treats seem to be sooo much better, lol.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss that is an adorable picture of the kiddos! They must have been thrilled to get out of the house too. 

You absolutely must do some cutting or sorting with that guard pony of yours! She wants to be Super Mare! 

Lovely blanket btw, Miss Raya must think she lives in paradise now 
@Spanish Rider the "No hand fed treats" is rather common here. Many trainers have a "No treat policy" too. I don't think I or my furry babies could survive without treats...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @SwissMiss that is an adorable picture of the kiddos! They must have been thrilled to get out of the house too.
> 
> You absolutely must do some cutting or sorting with that guard pony of yours! She wants to be Super Mare!
> 
> Lovely blanket btw, Miss Raya must think she lives in paradise now
> 
> @Spanish Rider the "No hand fed treats" is rather common here. Many trainers have a "No treat policy" too. I don't think I or my furry babies could survive without treats...


Yes, at bootcamp was no treat to be found as well. I always carry some while riding, though, and feed one after mounting - but only if she stands still. Last time I was chatting with the BO and forgot, until Raya nudged my knee with her nose "Hey, I'm standing still!" :rofl:

And I _was_ a firm believer that she will never need a blanket if she has access to shelter... her shivering taught me otherwise :wink: Her blanket is actually just a sheet, but currently she is wearing her fleece cooler underneath and is happy as a clam. The only thing missing in paradise is hay. But seeing how well all of them keep condition (aka the fluffy ones do not even slim down), there must be enough grass around.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> she would take chunks out of people by taking treats.


That happened to my husband last year. He is so accustomed to seeing me give treats, he gave a piece of bread to a random horse in some town where my son had a basketball game, and suddenly during the game I see the physical trainer wrapping up my husband's hand because of the chunk that was missing. Can't leave the man alone for a minute!



> "No hand fed treats" is rather common here.


That is interesting. It makes sense because of liability issues, especially at a lesson barn. I have alway given treats after riding, but the trainer I am working with now gives sugar cubes before, _during_, and after! Today, Presumido got a cube during class after a long series of Spanish step, poor dear.

Speaking of my little carousel horse... Presumido is famous! :loveshower: He was on TV yesterday! The TV station was looking for a calm horse that a TV host could ride in on, as yesterday was San Antón Day, who was the patron saint of animals (on this day, if you take your animals to church, the priest blesses them with holy water at the door of the sanctuary). My trainer took Presu down to the TV station. He was all clean and shiny - quite the looker. The TV host is rather famous here (think Regis Philbin), as he has been doing the New Year's Eve ball drop thingy on TV for as long as I can remember. My trainer is in the video, too. (there is a short intro...)

http://www.cmmedia.es/programas/tv/en-compania/

There doesn't seem to be a direct link to the video. If you find more than one option, it is the show from yesterday (17/1/2018).

P.S. Trainer said he was bringing in another horse for me to ride...:???: So, is that when my panic attacks will begin again? I am long overdue for one...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Boot camp?


----------



## SwissMiss

Stumbled over this one :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, I call my trainer's place "boot camp", because I am sure it felt like that for my spoiled pony! I sent her there to get over her fear/nervousness of arena riding, as well as having someone taking care of her while I was away for a month...
Coming from pasture 24/7, a nice, low-key trail ride maybe 2x per month to daily lunging, arena riding, standing in a stall, no treats...

But boy, she finally realized that an arena is not going to eat her alive and got some nice muscles :biggrin:


----------



## Change

I confess I am tired of the cold and ready for next week's heat wave. 60 by Sunday?!? Oh yeah - I'm gonna ride. The poop ain't goin' nowhere.


----------



## Change

It's Saturday, the weather is in the 50s, and ....

I did as planned today and ignored chores - and got BOTH horses ridden. 

I took Tango out first and he did remarkably well considering he hadn't been ridden since October. He didn't like a stack of round bales, though. That was worth a pretty good spook. He was also very leery of a stack of firewood and a lone cotton plant still covered with white tufts - silly horse! 

Cally was next and after a slight argument about actually leaving home, she was, as usual, very forward and jogged more than she walked. I swear that horse barely knows how to walk! We did pretty much the same loop as I did with Tango, minus the silly horse spooks. We even got a few nice canters in, too. 

So - my back is complaining a bit (ain't age a wonderful thing?), but I'm happy. I rode my ponies!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, good for you! Glad to hear that both of them didn't disappoint!

Didn't ride today, but Raya got some exercise. Was playing with the kiddos (so nice to be able to chase them outside without bundling up beforehand!) when my BO texted me if I would mind if her daughter would take Raya for a ride with her and the other Peruvian. Haven't met the daughter yet, but according the BO she rides better than her (so, waaaay better than me :wink, so why not! And apparently Raya was her usual sweet self.

Poor horse, as I have a trail ride planned for tomorrow morning :biggrin:


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - glad Raya got out today, and that she'll go out with you again tomorrow. It's good for them! I'm tempted to take one or both out again tomorrow, just because I really want some alone time.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, I think you should take them out again tomorrow!
And I hear you on the alone time :wink:


----------



## Change

I love my son and my granddaughter with all my heart, but at 37 days shy of 60, I sometimes think I should have earned my "empty nest" status. So on those days I go for long rides without the accompaniment of son and his 4-wheeler. Or, at night, I hide in my room, talk to y'all, or watch a video on my computer.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change WOOT you rode them both!! 

Ride again tomorrow, oh yes you DO deserve time for yourself! Glad I am not the only one who feels that way. 

Forecast to rain Monday; perfect "chores" weather 
@SwissMiss how nice of you to let the daughter ride your horse! Raya should be good and warmed up for your ride tomorrow! 

Was a beautiful day today, spent a good bit of time at the barn cleaning up after our frigid weather. The stalls needed some TLC; they were suffering from the hurry-up style cleaning they received when it was so cold. 

Puppy has had his little man parts removed and is happy to be home! 

Chickens are flooding me with eggs right now, guess they are happy its warmer too...

Rode Chivas for 30 minutes or so in the pasture today. Wanted to go somewhere but riding buddy was occupied this morning so really not enough time. Chivas is still a bit tender footed. Haven't made it to the vet's yet due to weather, time, and money. 

Doubt I will be able to ride in the Yellowhammer, not really enough time to get Chivas in shape *sigh*


----------



## Spanish Rider

So happy that the weather has warmed up and everyone has been able to ride. I am really getting antsy and thinking about trying another barn just for a trail ride, but I am so afraid of hurting myself with a different horse and saddle. Not quite sure what to do... but I WILL get out there when the almond trees are in bloom, even if only at a walk.

On Friday, trainer asked if I still wanted class next Tuesday because it is a holiday, and I said something like, "Please don't tell me you want to cancel on me!" He laughed and said that, if anything, he would ADD another class each week. I had been thinking likewise, yet I am already paying 220€ per month (about $270), and riding 3 times per week would be nearly $100 per week. I don't know if my wallet can handle that, much less my body, although perhaps he was thinking about me warming up the horses for children's lessons. Dunno. He did say that he liked working with me because I am "consistent", whatever that means.

*Change,*
Regardless of age, we all need some downtime. Funny thing is, now that my son has been accepted to college and starting in August will be living on the other side of the world, it is becoming painfully clear how much I am going to miss my first-born. I have been hugging him more than usual, and I have noticed that he and his brother are spending more time together... and they are actually being nice to each other!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Yup, sure are some nice muscles.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, riding 30 mins is better than nothing :wink: 
And I hear you on the after-cold cleanup! I did that yesterday in our garden - it was past time to get the leaves out and dead stuff cut out! 

Finally met BO's daughter this morning and she told me that Raya was sweet to her. Just a very nervous horse.  Raya is a lot, but for sure NOT nervous, otherwise I would not have the guts to ride her :hide:
But being ridden by someone she doesn't know (and me not being there telling her it's ok), she was probably a bit "worried" as our trainer puts it nicely...

Today Raya was very surprised that she was expected to work AGAIN :rofl: but seemed eager to get going. She would not stand still to mount (never happened before) and once I made her stand for a while beside my step stool, the second I sat in the saddle she was off. Needless to say, my antsy horse had to wait a bit longer :wink: And the whole ride she was go, go, go, which was actually lots of fun 

Back at the trailer I realized I had the saddle a little too far back, and that may have contributed to her antics. Poor horse. But no complaint, no soreness, so maybe she was just full of beans


----------



## Change

Unfortunately, my chores ended up taking priority over riding. Poop removal was a must! And after all the cold weather, with the ground thawing and freezing and thawing and freezing, I had to run the drag over everything to smooth out the ... well, everything! 

And then, because I had promised, E got to drive around in the F150 for about 45 minutes. We drove over some narrow bridges with oncoming traffic, took a few left turns, and merged onto a 60 mph highway and I'm still alive. She actually did really good and I enjoyed looking a scenery I usually only get a glimpse of as I'm driving. I think we both had fun. Next up - night driving, parallel parking and the Interstate. I'm okay with the night driving and the parallel parking, but quietly terrified of her driving on the Interstate. But we have to.... she has to have the experience. She turns 18 on the 28th of Feb, and she doesn't know I plan for her to get her license before that so she'll have freedom on her birthday.


----------



## SwissMiss

Sitting here, keeping my sick DD company and browsing HF...
DD came home complaining about a headache and a tummy ache. The bucket is in use again and she is running a fever. Poor little kiddo. But she is handling it better than lots of adults. Just wants her mommy close by (but not too close - I am allowed on the foot of her bed :wink.


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - Aw - sorry to hear the little one is sick again. I'd say to give her a hug for me, but it sounds like she's really not in the mood.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
Hope your DD is feeling better today.

Today is a holiday in Toledo, so the kids are home from school, but my trainer had said that we would have class. Unfortunately, he forgot. We decided to have class tomorrow, and then I have my regularly scheduled class on Thursday. It will be interesting to see how my body holds up to riding two days in a row, as I haven't ridden on consecutive days for almost a year.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> @SwissMiss - Aw - sorry to hear the little one is sick again. I'd say to give her a hug for me, but it sounds like she's really not in the mood.


Guess who is up and chatty :biggrin: Finally at 3 last night I got some ibuprofen in her along with some water. Amazing what meds, fluids and sleep can do! Still running a fever, but apparently she feels better.
I think I am allowed to give hugs again :wink:

Wish we could all (bigger kids included!) bounce back as quickly as little kids do:hug:


----------



## Spanish Rider

So glad she's feeling better.

Speaking of kids... I made two loaves of zucchini bread this morning. I just walked into the kitchen, and the first loaf is nearly gone!


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> So glad she's feeling better.
> 
> Speaking of kids... I made two loaves of zucchini bread this morning. I just walked into the kitchen, and the first loaf is nearly gone!


:rofl: that's what you get for making _tiny_ loaves :rofl:

DD seems to go through/preparing for a growth spurt and is putting away insane amounts of food! Home made bread disappears here at an alarming rate as well!

Looking forward to shorts season! Highwaters aren't as obvious then :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Honestly, tiny they are not! There is no way it would all fit into one loaf pan. I mean, it's got 3 eggs and an entire zucchini in there!

And don't even talk to me about pants that aren't long enough. Thank God for Levi's and their 36" length, but my major problem is sweatpants. I have even called Nike headquarters to complain that their sweats are not long enough! I mean, yes, my son is 6'4" now, but he is starting to grow AGAIN! Just last week, I noticed he is starting to get horizontal stretch marks on his lower back. I haven't had the heart to tell him yet, though, 'cause he'll freak out.

Oh, and on Sunday, my eldest brought down the entire doorframe to his room while using the pull-up bar! Poor thing, landed right on his coccyx. And, it's not because he is overweight (quite the contrary - only weighs 155 lbs at 6'4"). I think it was more likely due to the torsion caused by his long legs swinging as he pulls up. 

BTW, my kids always seemed to grow a good bit after a bout of fever, so maybe your DD is doing the same.


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> BTW, my kids always seemed to grow a good bit after a bout of fever, so maybe your DD is doing the same.


:shock: she is already in sz 7/8 pants (normal for a 5-year old to need that length, right?)


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh, wow. That IS tall. Have you tried one of those online height predictors? You have to plug in the child's current age and height, as well as the height of each of the parents. I remember that the predicted heights for my boys were 6'4" and 6'5", and so far that prediction is spot on!


----------



## SwissMiss

Didn't try that, but DH and I are both the smallest in our respective families (6'2" and 5'6"), so we assume our kiddos will outgrow us pretty soon 

I don't mind the steady growth - the spurts normally throw me off. DD moved from a shoe size 6 to 13 in less than a year - one of the reasons why my kiddos don't have 10 pair of shoes, lol.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> DD moved from a shoe size 6 to 13 in less than a year - one of the reasons why my kiddos don't have 10 pair of shoes, lol.


Sounds so familiar. My youngest is absolutely in love with sneakers - different types and colors - and he always complains that he has only 3 pair, while I have maybe 50 or so shoes. I keep telling him that I have had some shoes for more than 30 years as my my feet stopped growing when I was 13 or 14. He doesn't like that answer.

Of course, my kids stick out like a sore thumb in Spain. This pic is from a family reunion at my FIL's village in Segovia. The two women are my husband's first cousins, standing next to my eldest son. Please note that the two are wearing heels! (and they have a sister who is even smaller) :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sorry for the delay in replying, but I have been away!


@*SwissMiss* : while I would of course love to meet Raya, meeting up at Yellowhammer should be fun, so if bringing her stresses you out, don't! Does Raya longe? To get her to gait in hand, you can try starting her longeing and then gradually start moving along with her until you are eventually going in a straight line with her beside you. Enjoyed your cold pics - bet the kids were thrilled. Glad your DD is feeling better now.

@*Spanish Rider* : I think you need to give yourself tons of credit for all the riding you are doing. I can barely do 2 minutes of sitting trot! Nice of you to teach the horses how to eat apples as they are really missing out on yummy treats. I got a big chuckle out of that pic of your son - I bet he does turn a lot of heads!

@*AnitaAnne* : while I have never seen anybody use a clicker at a ride, I can't imagine they aren't allowed. I love the pencil drawings!!

@*Change* : I am not sure if there is a time limit for an intro ride (which are generally 10 or 15 miles). 25 LDs have a 6 hour time limit, which includes the mandatory hold. Generally you need to be able to maintain a 5.5-6 mph overall pace to finish in time, though I do know some people who routinely start LDs knowing they will never make the time and just ride for the fun of it. Glad your weather is giving you a break so you can ride.


This past weekend, I was back in Florida. The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal. 
















































Today the farrier came and got the boys ready to go. We got over an inch of rain, so everything is a wet, muddy mess. The temps are going to be all over the place this week, so I hope I can get some saddle time, but the ground will have the final say..


----------



## Spanish Rider

:loveshower: Hooray! *phantomhorse13* is back! :loveshower:

We missed you! I'm looking forward to reading all your exploits.

Yes, I am quite surprised myself at the amount of sitting trot I am handling. I give credit to the dressage saddle with its more posterior leg placement horse as well as the horse with his definite left-right "swing", although I know that my core is also getting some strength back. I just spoke with trainer, who said that the new horse is coming in before the weekend, and I am curious/nervious to see if I'll be able to handle him, both physically and mentally, as he is younger (8, I believe) and larger (16hh? but quite muscular, if I remember correctly).

I hope you don't mind my asking, but you are obviously very fit: what sort of non-horsey fitness regimen do you follow? Anything core-specific? Although perhaps you get enough taking care of 4 horses!  

Off to read about Florida...


----------



## Change

Thanks for the info, @phantomhorse13. Gives me an idea of how slow we really go! LOL. He'll need a lot more miles under his hooves before I could even think of asking for a pace like that!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Welcome back @phantomhorse13 was wondering where you had run off to! 

Very cool scenery at that ride, and the armadillo is so funny hopping like a bunny!! Have ridden in Florida several times and never saw one. Would definitely make Chivas loose his mind!!! 

The horses look fabulous, Flo has come a long way since you first started riding her. 

Just wondering; do you ever hear about any horses that may be too old or too slow for "real" endurance but would make a nice experienced beginner LD horse? Sane would be preferred...


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Just wondering; do you ever hear about any horses that may be too old or too slow for "real" endurance but would make a nice experienced beginner LD horse? Sane would be preferred...


Oh, oh! Love this idea! Green with envy right now... That would be so awesome *AnitaAnne*!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : I look forward to hearing about how riding the new horse goes - take some pics for us! I don't do much beyond riding and stuff around the house currently, but I am trying to motivate to start a basic yoga program and some core exercises.. I am just inherently lazy so going from thinking about it to actually doing it is proving difficult. :icon_rolleyes:

@Change : an intro ride isn't an unreasonable goal for a horse being regularly ridden. if you do half walk and half trot/gait, you should be able to maintain a 5-6 mph average pace overall without too much trouble.

@AnitaAnne : I will start paying more attention to the sales ads I see on the book of faces. If I hear of anything, I will let you know! Really though, any sane and sound trail horse should be able to handle LDs at a moderate pace. 


Today I got all 3 boys out despite the mud. The whole story is in my journal.





































Tomorrow, I hope to ride with Nicole.


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> [MENTION=118906]
> 
> I will start paying more attention to the sales ads I see on the book of faces. If I hear of anything, I will let you know! Really though, any sane and sound trail horse should be able to handle LDs at a moderate pace.


Thank you! That's exactly what I want; a sane and sound trail horse that can move a bit faster than Chivas can and won't toss me to the armadillos ;-)

Good to hear you were able to get all the boys out to ride. Guess your weather changed a lot from the time you left home to now. Wasn't there a snow storm when you left?


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Guess your weather changed a lot from the time you left home to now. Wasn't there a snow storm when you left?


The weather has been nuts. We got 8 inches of snow the middle of last week. It was very cold until the weekend, when it warmed up a lot. There was still a bit of snow on the ground when I got home Monday, but the monsoonal rain and super warm temps yesterday got rid of all but the plow piles. Today started out warm but the temp dropped all day and it actually spit snow most of the afternoon.

Tomorrow is supposed to be normal, but then its back to the 50s by Saturday.. then rain turning to snow and more cold for Sunday.

Never a dull minute!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Initially, the new horse was supposed to be brought in this afternoon, but right now it's raining quite a bit, so not sure. 

In class, today was the first time Presumido had been ridden since Sunday, so he was a little spitfire. VERY active trot, and clocked in an extended canter of 12 mph, which is quite a lot on my little carousel horse. Lots of fun, especially since I know that he will stop on a dime if asked. For some reason, this trainer has never had me work at a posting trot. I don't now if this is to improve my seat, or because of my size. Either way, I'm afraid to ask, but I have noticed a loss in muscle tone in my quads, and I actually enjoy posting.

*phantom,*
I have a very hard time believing that you are "inherently lazy". With all the riding you do, and taking care of 4 horses as well as other farm chores , I'm sure you simply collapse from exhaustion at the end of the day! I was just asking because I was looking to "expand my horizons". Given my son's basketball Schedule this year, I had to give up my pilates classes. While I still do some at home every night, it's not the same as in a group, and I of course favor the exercises that are easiest for me. I have added ankle weights to my regimen, but I have definitely fallen into a rut.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 I hope I didn't offend you or break some endurance taboo by asking if any "seasoned" endurance horses come on the market. Quite common in Dressage for experienced horses to be rehomed if the rider outgrows the horse or maybe just not capable of advancing any higher. Schoolmasters are fabulous teachers. 
@Spanish Rider has been riding a schoolmaster and doing so well (lucky girl!) it gave me the idea to ask if there was a similar type horse available sometimes in endurance. If so, I would be interested if you hear of anything like that. My biggest issue is riding on roads; have just seen too many accidents in my job going down roads in a car can be nerve racking enough :frown_color:


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, great riding pics as usual! Some spots on the Florida ride made me - I want to haul there and ride them myself! Not sure how my pony would handle the armadillos, though. But I know how I would handle big spooks :falloff::rofl:
@Spanish Rider, correct me if I'm wrong, but higher level dressage doesn't include posting trot, no? So you get groomed to go higher up :wink: I can't even imagine how amazing your seat must be with weekly lessons (twice, right) at sitting trot and canter! After 20 mins of that I would be hard pressed to move for a loong while!
@AnitaAnne, I like your idea! A seasoned horse that maybe just needs to scale back a bit. And I saw some ads like that. Not as often as young, green horses available, but I will keep my eyes open as well.

Had a good laugh at the horses last night: The barn is virtually minutes form home (on my way from/to work) and I basically pop in daily to feed in the evening, as the BO normally work longer than I do. After feeding I fussed over my pony a bit (including tick removal, blech!) and then went on to check/love on the others as well. Raya's face was priceless :rofl: She pinned her ears and made nasty faces to show her displeasure to the other horses. When she started holding on to my jacket (albeit very carefully to not get some skin) to keep me close to her, I had to remind her that this is not acceptable behavior. But still had a good laugh!
That horse blossomed so much since the move! I should have done it much earlier!

Have a good day y'all!


----------



## Change

@SwissMiss - the visual of Raya holding on to you because she was jealous of the attention you gave the other horses is Priceless! And yes, unacceptable and had to be corrected, but still... had to make you all warm and fuzzy inside to know she thinks you are HERS alone. LOL!
@Celeste - has DH come up with a new call name for M&M/Rapper?
@phantomhorse13 - I can't even imagine riding in Florida one day and Penn the next! You have to be one of the luckiest people alive!

Today and tomorrow are supposed to be pretty nice temp wise, even if overcast. I have to get hay today, and my farrier comes this afternoon - hope I can get at least one of the horses ridden in between. Tomorrow, though, I don't have any chores on my plate.... yet. Fingers crossed for a ride or two!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
The same is true of show-jumpers, and I believe all competitive horses: their "professional" life has an expiration date, and many are retired somewhere around 15, with still many good years left in them. The problem is, many riders aren't willing to sell unless it is to an excellent home with equally excellent references. The only way I acquired my horse is because he was being retired from GP competition at 16, and my trainer was a friend of the rider's trainer. I actually think that word-of-mouth is the best way to go, although *phantom* has to make that call. If you do go to Yellowhammer, though, you could make some potential "connections".

*SwissMiss,*
Yes, I guess my seat is OK, but for me this pace is a step downwards because I was training 3-4 days up until a year ago.

So cool that Raya luvs you! :loveshower: That's the one thing I miss about not having my own horse: that feeling of being the center of his/her universe. While I have had very responsive lesson horses, I always know that they're just using me for treats. :biglaugh:

*Change,* 
Hooray for days with no chores! ...wait, what? What is a day with no chores? How did you manage that?! :think:


When I arrived at the barn this morning, trainer was on his way to go pick up the new horse. I rode with his assistant/groom, who is a 22-year-old young man that reminds me of my son. The class was quite unorganized, as he has only given classes to children before, and it was terribly windy outside, so we rode in the indoor. 

When another 4 horses came in, we decided to move to the outdoor. As we passed the barn door, Presumido tested me and I insisted he go forward, then he reared. It was actually quite smooth - not violent or aggressive - and the assistant said he was trained in _levade_. And why was I never informed of this?! So, he wanted me to dismount to correct Presu, but I knew I would never get back on, so we carried on and Presu was fine after that. But, of course, it will take me time to forget...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : I keep telling myself I am going to start a basic fitness routine.. and I keep not doing it. I am slightly better about stretching because that makes such a difference with my back, but that isn't helping me maintain muscle tone. I can understand how going to a class would help keep you accountable versus doing it at home on your own. Good for you for riding Presu through his "levade" tantrum - rearing is scary!!

@AnitaAnne : certainly no offense taken! I love the concept of a schoolmaster, just can't say I have seen any ads for such a thing when it comes to endurance horses.. though could also be that since it's the opposite of what I am casually shopping for, I just haven't paid attention. I now have an excuse to read any and every sale ad I see. 

@SwissMiss : how funny that Raya is so jealous!

@Change : I am luckier than words can express. I hope you, too, get some saddle time.


Today, I took advantage of the sunshine and got everyone out!

I started with Phin, seeing as he got ponied last time instead of ridden. The whole story is in my journal.




















Next up was Sultan and George. 



















Tomorrow I plan to ride with Nicole while DH is off with the guys using his Christmas present.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> the visual of Raya holding on to you because she was jealous of the attention you gave the other horses is Priceless! And yes, unacceptable and had to be corrected, but still... had to make you all warm and fuzzy inside to know she thinks you are HERS alone. LOL!





phantomhorse13 said:


> how funny that Raya is so jealous!


Yes, it gives me a fuzzy feeling inside. Even more so as she tries very hard to convince everyone that she doesn't really like people :biggrin:
But apparently she starts to like attention from the BO as well. When the BO was cleaning out some scabs from one of her other horses (and got samples to culture) Raya was apparently so upset to be left out that she pulled her blanket in her stall and trampled on it until she got some attention :rofl: She is a spoiled brat!
And my awesome BO reprimanded her for such behavior, took the blanket out and tossed it in the washer, because it was dirty :shock: Now Raya has a freshly laundered blanket again (now put away in the tack room)... _I_ am the spoiled one!
@Change, I hope you got some riding today! Here it was raining at 5 when I woke up and it rained on and off all day *sigh*
@phantomhorse13, very efficient to get everyone out! 
@Spanish Rider, wow I would have been shaking like a leaf after the levade :shock:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 I do love that phrase "_casually shopping for (horses)_" such a lovely pastime when resting from physical activity! If one finds a nice horse while casually shopping; it is a bonus 

Thanks for expanding the shopping 

@Spanish Rider WOW scary stuff! So glad you were able to stick the levade and it wasn't a capriole!! Is there anything your little carousel horse doesn't know??? 

@SwissMiss what a character Miss Raya is becoming! Opinionated little girl! So funny that she grabbed your coat to keep you with her :rofl::rofl: 

The BO washed your blanket for you!? There is a washing machine in the barn? Must be paradise!! 

@Celeste inquiring minds want to know...has your DH decided on a name?

@Blue hope you are out riding and will soon post pictures!


----------



## AnitaAnne

My plan as of Wednesday was to drive over to Georgia on Saturday and try out some horses that are at a dealers place. I've been there before and keep seeing lame horses with one or two decent ones so wasn't expecting to actually find a horse there that I could use. 

I need to ride a trotting horse for a bit to see if I could actually still ride one. Plus I just wanted to go ride and Chivas isn't ready to go anywhere yet. Tired of pasture riding...

So When the BO emailed back that the main two I wanted to see were not available, I was feeling less like going. Then have rain forecasted for this weekend and the prospect was sounding more dismal. So cancelled those plans and headed down to the Indoor arena at the Helen Keller deaf and blind school to see some of the kids ride in a special show. 

Got a behind the scenes tour of the facility and petted a lot of pampered horses :apple: Rained all day but we were warm and dry inside. They have big heaters hanging from the rafters that come on automatically if it gets too cold! The high was 60F today, and some of the heaters were on; we really don't like it cold here! 

I did get a ride though; on an Equicizer horse!! They had two of them in the therapy room, and I got all excited to see one in person. They have two there, one small one and one adult size on in the therapy room. I had a good time riding it! It's like having an adult rocking horse. I wish I had taken a picture, but forgot in the excitement :icon_rolleyes:

After that, went to my little grandbaby's 2nd birthday party and once again my present was his favorite! I bought him a cute furry rocking horse complete with saddle and blanket. Squeeze the pony's ears and he whinny's, swishes his tail, and makes a clop-clop-clop sound. 

He rode it most of the evening. Was a fun time.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
That barn and BO are so great! I don't even have a dryer in my house! Fancy-schmancy!

*AnitaAnne,*
So funny! Those were my exact thoughts after the levade: "Does he capriole?" Perhaps when he was younger, and without a rider my size on him. 

So you are already itching to get out to try new horses, ay? Sounds like fun. I have never actually gone anywhere horse shopping; I've just tried the horses that my trainers bring in. They have some sort of agreement with trainers in Madrid, rotating horses around barns until someone gets interested. Sort of like fishing, I guess.

The equicizer looks absolutely cool. I found out about them a few months ago online. I am in a FB group run by an Australian dessage rider (Natasha Althoff, Dressage Mastery), and there is a girl in the group from TX who has cerebral palsy and has used the equicizer to build core strength while learning the movement safely. Now she is able to canter a horse alone - truly AMAZING!!! I wish I had known about the equicizer after my accident.

Can't believe you have a grandbaby!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Wrote a message, but now I don't see it...

*blue,*
Forgot to ask about your cooking experiments. How's the instant pot?

I tried a new meatloaf recipe this week, which I need to tweak. This week's mains also included lots of spoon-food, 'cause my youngest has got quite a cold: lentil stew, pork stew and lots of chicken noodle soup. They've also been through 2 loaves of zucchini bread, carrot cake and cinnamon rolls. Today there's couscous, and the fridge is empty once again, but markets don't open on Sundays here.

I'm exhausted.


----------



## Blue

Hey all! I've gotten some good riding in but mostly trying to complete some projects around the house. And... dealing with issues with my son. 

I don't think all my notifications are coming through so when I pop in I have pages and pages to catch up on. I'll try to post some pics soon. Think we got some great ones on a recent ride in this gorgeous weather we've been having. Starting out with heavy jackets, peeling them away to light long sleeves and by the end of the ride down to tank top! Then within 1/2 hour it's cooling off again. Layers, layers, layers. It's hard on the horses though. They don't know whether to blow coat or woolly up. Still down to the 20's overnight, but low 70's during the day!

Glad everyone is getting horse time. It's what makes the world go 'round after all.


----------



## SwissMiss

No, no washer/dryer in the barn. My BO uses her own washer/dryer to wash the horse stuff as well. We once talked about washing blankets and I said that I will bring mine to a laundromat (don't want horse hair in my washer due to DH's allergies) and was offered to use hers. But I didn't expect _her_ to wash it for me. As I said, Raya and I get thoroughly spoiled :biggrin: And the BO thanks _me_ for being there 
@Blue, so glad to hear that you enjoy good riding, but sad hearing that your issues with your son don't go too smoothly.
@Spanish Rider, sounds like you spend a good amount in the kitchen! I have a grant due next Monday and am procrastinating (or simply tired of writing!) and keep myself busy in the kitchen as well. A loaf of crusty bread, a Swiss Sunday bread, and a lemon pie are done and a batch of Swiss meringues are baking right now... Unfortunately, I will also eat a good amount of it, sigh...
@AnitaAnne, sorry your plans didn't work out as expected - maybe that's a sign that there is a better horse for you out there! I will for sure keep my eyes open for you as well! Seems like @Change has a good nose for good horses too :wink:

And we still have one of those rocking horses as well! My DS got one for his 1st birthday and still uses it sometime :smile:


----------



## Blue

What is swiss sunday bread?


----------



## Spanish Rider

> What is swiss sunday bread?


Yeah, and can you eat it on Monday? :rofl:


----------



## Blue

And Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday? Having trouble typing

I was putting something away in a cupboard and brushed my hand too close to a mandolin. Ive warned everyone in my family how sharp they are and then I go and slice the tip of my finger off! Kind of diagonal. My daughter is a care giver and knows lots about bandaging old people so she attacked. OMG! What happened ti the days of just leaving me alone with my pain


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> What is swiss sunday bread?





Spanish Rider said:


> Yeah, and can you eat it on Monday? :rofl:


Here you go  










A very healthy concoction of flour, butter and milk :biggrin:
And yes, you can eat it all week :wink:. I started to call it Swiss Sunday bread, as no one here can pronounce "Züpfe" :rofl:
@Blue, sorry you got hurt, but I had a chuckle about rather be left alone than bandaged all the way! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Change

@Spanish Rider and @SwissMiss - I envy your cooking skills. I can cook well enough that my family won't starve, but most of the time it's something quick and simple since I'm usually too tired at the end of the day. We also tend to do a lot of "fend for yourself" anymore.
@Blue - OW!! I managed to poke a hole in my thumb when running some electric rope fencing during the recent cold spell. Well, the dry air managed to suck my skin dry and that little hole split the tip of my thumb for about a quarter inch! And it HURT!! It's finally healed up enough that it doesn't hurt, but now I have an irritating lump of scar tissue that will eventually slough off. 

And this weekend: The weekend weather stole my chance to ride. I was late getting hay and by the time it was unloaded and stacked, I was worn out. I texted my shoer and she said she was sick and asked to postpone until Wed. {Sigh} Okay. I'll ride Saturday since the rain isn't supposed to show until evening. Saturday I wake up at 7 and go out to feed and everything is mud. It decided to drizzle all night long and our clay had turned into slip-n-slide goo. Bleah. And it continued on and off all day and then rained good last night. Tango is currently a buckskin since he hasn't found a mud-puddle he doesn't like. I'm stuck inside with the laundry and a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Blue

Zupfe? As in Zoo p fay?

Looks delicious. I've had a couple nips of some apple pie moonshine as daughter said that pain relievers would thin my blood and it would bleed more. Clearly moonshine doesn't have that effect! But I have;t told her so she may have another opinion.

I think I need some of this bread now.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, next time you have a split/injury like that put some super glue on it (vetbond is basically superglue). 
Or I will come by and put some nice stitches in :biggrin:

Sorry you didn't get to ride! Here it is soggy as well. When the horses were running to the barn last night they weren't too steady on their feet either - not a good thing for riding :sad:
@Blue, Moonshine as painkiller :rofl: sounds good to me! 
Come on over - just give me a heads up when you come: Need to make more :biggrin:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,*
Sorry about your mandolin incident. A few years ago, a had to take a friend of mine to the ER after slicing off the top of her finger (with a mandolin) to be stitched back together... and she's an ER physician! Can't stitch yourself back together one-handed, though.:icon_rolleyes:

Apple pie moonshine?!


*SwissMiss,*
Wow! You are quite the baker, with all your pies, breads and meringues. I have to be very careful if there is too much in the house, because I gain weight just looking at sweets. I did have one cinnamon roll for breakfast, but NO MORE. Well, there are only 3 left now anyway! 

That Züpfe looks like something my boys and DH would like. I might have to give it a try!

And I must confess: I studied German in college, 3 years, and we had a Swiss Exchange student living with us when I was a teen. So, yeah, I can pronounce Züpfe. 


*Change,*
Don't you know the rule? When it's wet and rainy outside, you are never EVER supposed to vacuum or clean the floors! They'll just get messy anyways! I really like that rule. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh and @Spanish Rider, I never had a dryer until moving to the US. Tried to hang dry in the Deep South. The results: 1) it was still wet outside after a week, 2) dried outside but was covered in dust and pollen within minutes and 3) when tried to dry inside without ac the house started to get moldy inside. So now things go in the dryer :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue good to hear you have been getting some riding in! Bummer about your son though; I know how tough that can be. No longer have contact with my youngest, although her sister does sometimes talk to her. 

Sorry about your finger moonshine sounds like the perfect painkiller (but yes a bit of a blood thinner) 
@SwissMiss that bread looks like a professional baker made it!! I am sitting here drooling over the picture...your family is very fortunate to have you cooking for them! 

If i send a blanket a week, do you think she'd wash mine too 
@Change I am doing laundry and cleaning today too. Well, maybe doing a little in between checking the HF!! 

Corona (not the beer) is very good for cuts on many animals...;-)
@Spanish Rider I really enjoyed riding the Equisizer a lot! Would love to own one but they cost 4k plus shipping. Maybe one day can have one and put one of my extra saddles to good use! 

Would love to ride a simulator too; those look so cool! They have one at the Kentucky Horse Park (or did) but it was always out of order when i was nearby. So disappointing to be standing right next to one yet be unable to ride :frown_color:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Ooops, my mistake! I guess it wasn't the equicizer, it was more like this: https://www.amazon.com/Abdominal-Tr...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=TSNYFHQG421GRPYAYNKA

Yeah, I wouldn't spend $1000 on this one, either. I think it's funny that the Equicizer is $4000 plus shipping, although I suppose that if you have that kind of money to spend, shipping must seem chump change.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> Ooops, my mistake! I guess it wasn't the equicizer, it was more like this: https://www.amazon.com/Abdominal-Tr...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=TSNYFHQG421GRPYAYNKA
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't spend $1000 on this one, either. I think it's funny that the Equicizer is $4000 plus shipping, although I suppose that if you have that kind of money to spend, shipping must seem chump change.


Oh yes, would be fun to ride one of those too!!! I know one person that has the igallop. She says it does help her riding but she would not let me ride it. It is in her shop and she is cautious of insurance issues...

There is a really funny clip of Ellen DeGeneres riding the igallop on her show...it is a must watch, lol


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : too funny that Raya figured out a way to get attention by stomping her blanket (though I am sure you wish she had used another method!). OMG your zupfe (how do you say that?!) looks like if bread and a soft pretzel were to make a baby - I am drooling like mad imaging it!!

@AnitaAnne : sounds like a much better way to spend your time than visiting a horse dealer who likely didn't have anything worth your time. I have always wondered about those equicizers - did it feel similar to real riding?

@Spanish Rider : hope your youngest is feeling better.

@Blue : looking forward to your pics. so sorry to hear you tried to remove the tip of your finger - I bet that was super painful as well as being super messy. glad your DD was there to help!

@Change : sorry to hear momma nature rained on your plans.


Yesterday, I went over and rode with Nicole. I got to ride Polo. We had hoped to do a bit longer ride, but the ice made a lot of the trails impassable.





































I had hoped to ride with DH today, but he was feeling a bit under the weather so it didn't happen. Hopefully the weather will cooperate so I can get some saddle time tomorrow.


----------



## Blue

Trying some pics

One of our incredible sunrises








Part of the wilderness. Pictures just don't do it justice








Son with Jake at a water hole


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue!*

That first photo of the farm and the sunset in the background uplighting the clouds reminds me of the beginning of the Wizard of Oz. And the wilderness near you is spectacular! So green/verde! The landscape is very similar to our mountain area. At what altitude are you?


----------



## carshon

I am going to post a bit of a rant here. As some of you may remember I was having some hip/back issues due to a saddle that did not fit me. (too wide of a twist causing me to ride unbalanced) I sold that saddle and purchased a brand new saddle in September - I ordered a High Horse saddle from StateLine tack. The wait time was 6-12 weeks on the saddle - while waiting on my High Horse to come I fell in love with a Tucker River Plantation saddle and purchased it. And tried to cancel my Stateline order but was unable to. Hubby said lets wait for it to come in and see if you really do like the Tucker better. So saddle came in earlier than expected (early Nov) and I kept it about 10 days and sat in it on a saddle stand and just decided I really like the Tucker better. So I contacted Stateline to return the saddle - was given an RA # and the address at Circle Y to send the saddle to (all of this was one well within the 30 day period stateline has for returns) We send saddle back and watch CC statement looking for refund. Nothing - NADA - zip. So the second week of Dec we file a dispute with our CC company and give them the tracking for the saddle and the name of the person that signed for it. We hear nothing - until today. Circle Y is disputing the return so Stateline is refusing to credit the CC! I am livid! I mean livid. I have no saddle, I have the tracking info and proof of receipt and this! You have got be kidding me. We have to wait for the CC company to "look into it further"

I am out a thousand bucks and have no saddle and they are disputing the claim? This better work itself out because I am not even sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, I actually live at about 3300 ft. That wilderness area is at approx 5500. But only 16 miles away. Incredible riding! One of the trails we ride will start at about 3200 or 3300 in altitude and climb to about 6000 in less than a mile. The horses we take on that rocky, brushy trail need to be in good shape and solid. Never know what wildlife you'll run into. Going up isn't so bad but coming down is tricky

One time we were out on that trail when I was riding Jake, my retired ranch horse. A mountain lion tracked us for about a half mile and we had to skirt a herd of javelina. Jake was watchful but never missed a step. Then out of the blue a hiker on foot appeared and poor jake just about jumped out of his skin!

I tried to post a pic of me that is indicative of our weather right now but it won't load for some reason. We started our ride at about 9:30 am in heavy jackets and gloves, but we were in tank tops and sweating by 1pm. Thats when we pay extra attention to our animals. it can be really hard on them


----------



## Blue

*Carshon*, I just louldnt click like on your post. Did your cc company give you a time frame? I would be beside myself. Did Circle Y give any reason for their dispute?


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Blue* : those photos are _stunning_ - I can only imagine how much more impressive it looked irl. Jake looks like an entirely different animal than the one you bought..

@*carshon* : I couldn't like your post because it was so full of shiitake. I cannot believe your were treated so poorly by a company who is supposed to be so proud of it's customer service. I hope you have gone everywhere you could to leave scathing feedback? Perhaps that will get someone's attention. I will cross my fingers and toes your credit card company sees the light when they "look into" the matter.


Just got done riding Phin. Having a quick snack before going out to grab Sultan and George. DH is feeling better and able to leave work a bit early to come ride!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Geez, *carshon,* sorry to hear that. I am sure it will work itself out, although these things take time. In the meantime, StateLine had better hurry up if they want to keep your business. Perhaps they don't realize what word of mouth can do on HorseForum? 


Now for my own personal rant: after our car accident on January 5th, my husband set up an appointment with the insurance adjuster (is that what it's called in English? it's the guy who checks out the damages and approves the claim for work to be done) for this morning. So, we got up at the break of dawn to get our children and the neighbor's son to school, then got down to the city with both cars to leave the damaged Mitsu at the mechanic's shop. Insurance dude never showed. So, now I have no car for the next 3 days until he supposedly shows up. What the hell do we pay insurance for? Pardon my Bostonian, but it's a real _****ah_.

*Phantom,*
Riding with your husband must be so cool!

*Blue,*
We are at 2400 feet or so, and the hills nearby are in the 6's, too. No mountain lions, just lynxes and jabalíes, but my big accident was because of a stupid rabbit.


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, what is a jabalies? And you really have to watch those bunnies. They're vicious!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : what a PITA that the adjuster didn't bother to show up. I hope you called whatever company he works for and made your displeasure known?


Today, I got more saddle time! The whole story, with more pics, is in my journal.


First, Phin & I did the Space Needle loop for the first time this year.




















Then DH & I got Sultan & George out on the Sugarloaf.



















Tomorrow we are supposed to get "off and on snow showers" which "aren't supposed to amount to much, maybe a coating to an inch." Pretty much exactly the forecast we had before the last storm dumped 8" on us..


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue those photos are just stunning!! Your rides are quite a challenge, not for the faint of heart! 

Jake looks amazing; are you sure that is the same horse?? Talk about turning into a dream horse...
@phantomhorse13 the Equicizer was fun to ride, but not sure I was doing everything right. I didn't think to try it using the reins which might make a difference. Originally it was designed for jockeys and think that is probably what it does best. I would have liked to have more time to play on it, for instance trying to post a trot, but mostly was just fun and a decent abdominal workout. 

With as much riding as you are able to get in, doubt it would be of much benefit. But for someone like me that needs to exercise everyday, I think it would be a good way to stay more "rider fit". 

Cheaper to take care of than another horse... 
@Spanish Rider insurance companies can be a total pain. DS is dealing with that right now, have to send everything back and forth. Do they give you a loaner car there?


----------



## Celeste

When my daughter totaled her car, it took over a month to get the insurance settlement. They were a pain.


----------



## Blue

Insurance companies definitely don't exactly earn their premiums.

I keep trying to post a pic that refuses to upload. It will upload others, but not the one I want. Any ideas?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> When my daughter totaled her car, it took over a month to get the insurance settlement. They were a pain.


My son recently had his car declared "totaled" by the insurance company. As of yesterday he has a "new-to-him" car and is pleased, but still hasn't received the check from his car that was turned over to the insurance company last week :evil:

So, guess who gave him money to cover the insurance gap? :frown_color:...really didn't need another horse anyway...anyone want to buy a saddle?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Insurance companies definitely don't exactly earn their premiums.
> 
> I keep trying to post a pic that refuses to upload. It will upload others, but not the one I want. Any ideas?


Forum is acting wonky. Have had posts totally disappear then reappear. Keep trying...


----------



## Spanish Rider

Insurance guy is supposed to be out tomorrow. I let my husband deal with these things, as a female foreigner is sometimes not taken seriously. Mechanic will give us a loaner car for 25€ a day, but since I provide transportation to and from school for my kids, which is my main use of the car, a teensy econo-car is not going to cut it with my two boys. I suppose I get especially irked because the accident was caused by the other party, so why do I have to suffer the inconveniences? Yes, I am a Libra. 


Yes,* Blue*, please keep trying. Love to see more photos.

_Jabalíes_ are our wild boars. I asume that your _javelinas_ have been named after them, in some sort of a linguistic evolution through the Spanish colonies to the US. Ours are quite large, however, and males can easily reach 200 lbs. 


*AnitaAnne,* but I was so interested to hear about your horse-shopping! Please say you'll start looking again soon.


*phantom,* it's so great that you go riding with your DH, especially because we get to see pictures of your smile!

Having summered my entire live just down the road from Sugarloaf Mountain in Maine, I find it curious when you say that you have been up the Sugarloaf with the horses. And, today you have been to the Space Needle, too! From Seattle to Maine, all in one day!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Now about today!

When I got to the barn, someone had left Presumido's tail twisted up into what we call a "vaquero knot" (some PRE's have their tails bobbed for ranch work, others have their tails twisted simply twisted up if they are also used for show). So, when I let it down, the result was a beautiful tail of curls, which the trainer's assistant called a Barbie tail. So cute.


----------



## Spanish Rider

So frustrating. Can't seem to load more than one photo. So, this is just a photo of Presu looking pretty in the sun after work and a shower.


----------



## Spanish Rider

And, (drum roll please...) here is the new horse! His name is Ermitaño, which means Hermit. While his name is the polar opposite of Presumido ("Show Off"), I sincerely hope he is not the polar opposite in terms of comfort and safety.

Anyway, he is a Lusitano x Hispano-Árabe. I don't know if anyone is familiar with Hispano-Árabes, but they are considered their own breed now, originally created by crossing PREs with Arabs. Not a very good photo, as I did not ride him today so he had his blanket on. Apparently, he needs to be brought back into shape (his owner had not been riding him of late), but I have been told that this will be my trail horse!


----------



## Blue

Yes it would seem your jabalies and our javelina are very similar. I believe yours are larger though.

Wow! Presumido is beautiful!

I came home just a bit ago and found my beautiful white mare has rolled in the mud again! I'm supposed to ride her tomorrow and my finger is still soooooo sore I just don't feel like bathing her. Ugh!


----------



## Blue

Yes it would seem your jabalies and our javelina are very similar. I believe yours are larger though.

Wow! Presumido is beautiful!

I came home just a bit ago and found my beautiful white mare has rolled in the mud again! I'm supposed to ride her tomorrow and my finger is still soooooo sore I just don't feel like bathing her. Ugh!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider I must confess I am totally in love with your little carousel horse!! He is truly a beauty and yet looks so sweet too 

The new boy looks quite interesting; you must be thrilled at the thought of getting out of the concrete fishbowl!! 

So interesting when you share all these Spanish words and ways with us, especially when it is a new breed! Please tell us more about these Hispano-Árabe horses 

I am always looking at horses, but not sure the time is right for another one. Slight issue with the other boarder I need to resolve. 
@Blue many of the tack stores online are having great sales on sheets and blankets right now; it is the easy way to keep a large part of a grey horse clean. Even fly sheets help a lot ;-)

Hope your finger recovers quickly. Did you have it seen by a doctor or did you patch it at home? 

Please take lots and lots of pictures of your ride tomorrow! I had no idea your environment was so green and mountainous...for some reason I thought you lived in the dessert :redface:


----------



## Blue

Anita Anne, I did break down and got out the hot washer to clean Lacey up. Of course Jake had to get involved and play around in the overspray then went to roll in the manure pile! Ugh! 

So Jake got a bath too. My friend will be riding him tomorrow so I wanted him at least presentable. Then I left them tied until they were mostly dry then put their cooler sheets on. I really don't like to do that overnight, but by golly they will be clean in the morning.

I didm't bother with a dr for my finger. Nothing left to stitch so mostly just bandage it up and keep it clean. Not sure a dr would do anything else anyway.

I will try to get more pics tomorrow. Although we do live in the desert, its actually considered "high" desert. I can ride for about 20 minutes and be in the piñon pines. Or 20 minutes the other direction and be battling cactus. It's an adventure


----------



## Blue

Anita Anne, I did break down and got out the hot washer to clean Lacey up. Of course Jake had to get involved and play around in the overspray then went to roll in the manure pile! Ugh! 

So Jake got a bath too. My friend will be riding him tomorrow so I wanted him at least presentable. Then I left them tied until they were mostly dry then put their cooler sheets on. I really don't like to do that overnight, but by golly they will be clean in the morning.

I didm't bother with a dr for my finger. Nothing left to stitch so mostly just bandage it up and keep it clean. Not sure a dr would do anything else anyway.

I will try to get more pics tomorrow. Although we do live in the desert, its actually considered "high" desert. I can ride for about 20 minutes and be in the piñon pines. Or 20 minutes the other direction and be battling cactus. It's an adventure


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Of course Jake had to get involved and play around in the overspray then went to roll in the manure pile! Ugh!


:rofl: Well, of course! What did you expect?! And, with your finger like that, you have the perfect excuse to do absolutely nothing.

Piñon pines? Well, that's one word that hasn't "evolved". We have them here, too. Do yours have edible pine nuts?

*AnitaAnne,* 
You asked about Hispano-Árabes. Well, like any breeding endeavor, one is looking to capture the best of both breeds, although it does not always work out! The goal is to obtain a horse that is stockier than the arab, yet still has the athleticism and endurance of the arab. Some turn out to be more arab and can be used for endurance, while others have more PRE "baroque" elegance, long mains and tails, and are used for dressage. They are very popular with ranchers and for doma vaquera. You also get more color variations than in a purebred PRE or a purebred arab. 

I just found a photo of Ermitaño on my trainer's FB page. Here, they call this color "bayo", yet in English bay it is not. What would this color be called in English? Buckskin? In this photo it is hard to tell, but he is sort of dappled, too.


----------



## Blue

Looks like a buckskin to me. Maybe a little dusty but buckskin. what is that brand? are all of the horses there branded? we have many here that are not.

Yes our pinons are edible and delicious.


----------



## Blue

Looks like a buckskin to me. Maybe a little dusty but buckskin. what is that brand? are all of the horses there branded? we have many here that are not.

Yes our pinons are edible and delicious.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish, thanks for the history lesson :smile: 

Ermitaño looks like a grey to me based on the first picture you posted, might have started life as a bay though. He is a cutie!


----------



## Spanish Rider

My _everything_ hurts today!

Rode Ermitaño for the first time yesterday. He hadn't been ridden in a while and had put on quite a lot of weight. Needed lots of leg and support for balancing his head/neck (which he has a lot of). I thought I would be sore in my inner thighs today, but nope, just everything else hurts. But, I mean places that NEVER usually get sore, too. My pecs, right next to the sternum, both sides of my ribcage back up through the shoulder blades to both shoulders, and the top of each of my hips. No pain in my lower back, hallelujah! Oh, and both forearms.

Question: anyone have arthritis in their hands? I continue to have a hard time with the double reins (leather, no rubber for grip), and when you add in the dressage whip, the tension can be too much.

You all must be very busy because you haven't been very chatty lately. I have had a very tough week. A childhood friend of mine died on Tuesday and, of course, I can't go to the funeral. Been looking at photos and bawling all week.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, :hug:so sorry to hear about your friend :hug:

Yes, insanely busy here - I don't trust myself to write a coherent sentence :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, so very sorry. It hurts.

Yes I have arthritis in my hands and feet. It can be awkward and annoying. Those copper injured gloves don't work.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : how old is Ermitaño? I think he may be buckskin based, but agree with @AnitaAnne that he is greying by that pic of his head. I know some baroque breeds have a very slow greying process, so wonder if that is what is going on.. I have issues with my carpal tunnel if I use fat reins, so I cannot imagine having double reins and a whip to contend with! I hope you can find something that makes you more comfortable. I am very sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. :frown_color:


It's been a busy week for me! The whole story is in my journal.

On Wednesday I got everyone out. First up was George.




















Next up was Sultan and Phin. 




















Yesterday, I rode with Nicole and was happy the "chance of rain or snow showers" didn't materialize until well after dark.




















When I got home and checked the radar and it was still clear, I decided to grab George and go trim trail.



















Today, the real feel is in the low single digits and will be negative by the end of the day as temps keep dropping. I am happy to stay inside and do laundry and clean. Big storm coming for Sunday, but whether it will be snow or rain or ice or some combination is up for debate. Ugh - I am so over winter!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
So ACTIVE! I love it. While I don't have a herd of horses to ride, I have a hard time sitting still. I picture my child-free years riding more often, although I cannot fathom riding as much as you!

I also take my clippers out on walks in the winter-time, mainly to prune the wild almond tres so they grow upwards to provide shade, instead of outwards. I must also confess that I sometimes take along a small child-size shovel in a backpack to "transplant" wild lavendar plants (stoechas variety) to my yard. OK, yes, it is totally illegal, but in my defense I "save" the little lavendars from where the dirt bikers are destroying the soil. I promise.;-)

Thank you all for your messages. :hug:


----------



## Change

@Spanish Rider - Ermitano looks a lot like my buckskin mare with the greying face. My mare was a buttermilk buckskin as a youngling, but every year when she sheds out her winter coat, she gets darker and is now a bit smoky under her gold - but her face always appears to be greying out. She's weird, but I love her. ;-)
@Blue - I gave up on maximum white horses because I could never keep them clean - so now I have a black horse who insists on trying to become a buckskin! Right now he is so mud-encrusted that I spent 30 minutes rubbing grit and yuck off his back and sides while he munched his pellets. I've begun to wonder if perhaps the white horses were easier!

And it's almost dawn, so I guess I need to go feed the poor, starving beasties.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider so sorry to hear of your loss :hug:

Do you wear gloves when riding? I wear them all the time in all weather. 

Been busy too, but had an amazingly good Friday, which is really an oxymoron! Our census was down in the morning and continued to drop throughout the day. We all needed a day like that!! Had dinner with a dear friend after work and stayed up too long talking so a bit behind this morning! 

@Blue how did your trail ride go? How about that finger? Hope it is healing well

@Celeste has your DH come up with a name for M&M/Rapper yet? Hope all is well at your house. 

@phantomhorse13 WOW totally impressed you can ride/work that many horses in 9F weather. Brrrr. That is what it takes to be such a successful endurance rider though, lots of miles in the saddle in all weather, and a superior dedication and ability to keep the horses fit and healthy! Not an easy task at all. 

@SwissMiss how are you and the kiddos?


----------



## Blue

*Change*, I always swore I wouldn't ever have a white horse after having a paint that loved mud. And I always swore I'd never have a mare after watching my friends go through "cycles" on group rides. And of course I fell in love with a solid white/gray mare! Go figure. I now pick my battles.

*Anita Anne*, the ride was so nice. Beautiful weather to get out and just chatter away with friends. Wish we'd taken the dogs though, but we've had so much trouble with predators we both get nervous about it. One of my friends didn't get to go as her little mini donkey went into a full blown case of laminitis and she needed to stay home with him. Truly felt so sorry for her. She thought it was just another absess when it started and it turned out to be so much more serious. She's really kicking herself.

*Phantom*, I agree with Anita Anne. You're one tough and dedicated chick!


----------



## Change

Yay! I got to ride today. After almost 2 hours of demudding Tango, I threw on his saddle and headed for the big cotton field. We didn't do the full loop - it was windy and he was seeing ghosts, so I didn't want to ride alongside the busy highway so at about 3/4 of the way around, we turned back then took the half-way mark cut off back home. 4.88 miles were had.


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm still around, thanks for asking @AnitaAnne, just too busy (and brain fried) to contribute anything meaningful...
After seeing a reply to my post in the genetics thread, I wonder if I should stay away from the keyboard a little longer.

But I realized one thing: At the moment is grant writing time and I am really stressed out/frazzled and due to lack of sleep, I am pretty grumpy. Give me 30 mins at the barn, just feeding and watching the horses munch and love on them a bit and my mood improves 100% :biggrin: 
I tried to use horse-therapy for the same reason at the old barn as well, but it never worked that well... In retrospect, there was simply too much drama and other shiitake going on and I am _so_ glad to be where I am


----------



## Blue

Finger is feeling a little better. Cuticle is still intact so it may grow back

*Change*, it's funny because we were talking about extreme white and keeping clean. I let the water run about 5 minutes too long on the trees in the pasture and this is what happened! I hate her! The black gelding is just as bad, but he's too busy running around like a moron so I couldn't get pics


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue :rofl::rofl::rofl::lol::lol::rofl::rofl:
Thanks for the laughs; have not been able to stop since I saw that picture :rofl::lol: that mare looks so proud of herself too :rofl::lol: mud baths are so healthy :rofl::lol: Or was she trying to be a medicine hat paint :rofl::lol:

Where is the snorted liquid out emoticon? 
@SwissMiss horses are good for the soul. I spent hours at the barn today; sorting out the trailer, riding, grooming, playing with the pup, chatting with the owner. It was all so very pleasant 
@Celeste was it on a different thread you posted your new horse's new name? I like it though, very much


----------



## Change

@Blue - maybe in our next life we should just settle for bad-a$$ browns and our troubles will be over. :rofl: But *AnitaAnne *is right - she does look _very _proud of herself! I suspect Tango will be looking like his usual muddy self later today, since it has been raining all night. He'll have his pick of all the best places to roll and I'll get to spend another several hours crushing mud-rocks out of his mane and tail again next weekend. At least you have the benefit of weather warm enough to allow for a bath! 
@SwissMiss - I agree - horses are good for the soul, and so much easier to deal with than people, even when they try to change colors on us. ;-) Sorry you're having to deal with stress-season! Give sweet Raya a few hugs and go for a ride.


----------



## Blue

I invested in one of those insta-hot propane hot washers. Even in cold weather I can give them a good rinse, squeegee off and then a fleece or cotton cooler until dry.


----------



## Change

I may have to look into one of those!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> I invested in one of those insta-hot propane hot washers. Even in cold weather I can give them a good rinse, squeegee off and then a fleece or cotton cooler until dry.


Seeing your lovely brown with a bald face it seems like a wise investment :rofl:

But you have to admit, it takes dedication to get such a nice, even cover :rofl:


----------



## Blue

SwissMiss said:


> Seeing your lovely brown with a bald face it seems like a wise investment :rofl:
> 
> But you have to admit, it takes dedication to get such a nice, even cover :rofl:


Yes! Dedication. That's what it is. Dedication. An admirable quality in a horse, right?


----------



## Spanish Rider

> it takes dedication to get such a nice, even cover


That's what I was thinking! I mean, nearly every square inch of her is covered!

*AnitaAnne,*
Yes, I wear gloves. I think that my problem is the constant tension required to keep the double reins together. And old age.

*Celeste,*
Somehow I missed it! What's his new name?


----------



## SwissMiss

It rained hard all night long - this evening after work I will find out how _dedicated_ Raya :wink:

And yes, dedication is an admirable trait in horses!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Yes! Dedication. That's what it is. Dedication. An admirable quality in a horse, right?


Yes and she kept her face clean so she wouldn't dirty up her food :biglaugh::biglaugh::rofl::rofl:

You absolutely MUST post that for photo of the month!! 

_ps sheets are cheaper and easier than a hot wash_


----------



## Blue

How do I submit for photo of the month?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> How do I submit for photo of the month?


That i do not know...maybe ask a moderator?? Find out how we vote on one too, because if you post that picture I am definitely voting on her!!


----------



## Blue

It would be fun! I'll check into it. I usually just stick with his thread and don't explore anymore. I guess some exploring is needed.


----------



## Blue

Ok. I submitted! There's so many great photos already. Can we vote on all of them? And Phantom has a beautiful shot in there too. Go take a look.


----------



## Celeste

I think I fell asleep when I was about to post on this thread the other day after we rode. DH loves the new horse. He was calling him "Chief" after a horse he used to ride. He is still "wishy-washy" on whether that is the final name. 

The first time he rode him, both were nervous. Saturday, they fell in love. He says that is the best horse ever. I think this is the first time in years he has had any enthusiasm over horses.


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, that's great news! And Chief is an awesome name.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Celeste,*
That is so great that your DH is showing enthusiam over his new horse. My husband and I share no hobbies whatsoever, other than tinkering around in the garden. He tried riding once and nearly had to change his pants afterwards. I tried getting interested in golf for years (we even live on a golf course), but it is just not my thing. The last time I played 9 holes with him, I **** near killed myself by twisting my ankle in a hole (had grass growing over it) and proceeded to go head first down a slope with the golf trolley flying behind me. Who new that golf could be so dangerous?! Needless to say, he has never mentioned playing golf again (thank God my two boys play).

*Blue,*
So how/when do people vote?


----------



## carshon

@Celeste I am so happy that DH has bonded with "Chief" or Deauce (Chief the 2nd) My DH always showed an interest but was paired (mostly my fault) with horses that were not a good match for him. He stuck with it though and got a new horse in 2016 - we ride quite a bit now and I love that we have that in common.

Going to try and trim a few feet today- before the snow they are predicting comes - its in the single digits now but filing the hooves warms me up fast!


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, I'm not sure how to vote for certain, but I think all one has to do is click "like" on the photo they like? I think others would know more. And voting is cut off sometime in mid February. There's lots of really great photos there. Gonna be hard to pick.

Well, at least your husbands tried riding. Mine won't. He CAN, just won't. He grew up with horses and used to ride a lot. Even worked summers at Turf Paradise. (where he saw things that really turned him off of organized horse people. Took him many years to see that we're not all that way) He does in fact have a serious degenerative back issue, but I suggested a good TWH or even a gaited Rocky Mountain. They can really move! But, he's more into anything with a motor that goes really fast, really loud. He is, however, very supportive of my passion. He understands how important it is to me and so spends plenty of time making sure I have what I need.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : your grey would fit in perfectly here.. wonder if loving filth is something genetically related to the greying gene?! Your photo is much more fun than the one I have in the photo thread, so I will be voting for yours! After they close the thread for posting, they will put a survey at the top where everyone can vote.

@Celeste : I am so happy to hear your DH is so excited about Chief now!! Hopefully that means you will have an enthusiastic riding partner whenever you both have a spare moment.

@Spanish Rider : sounds like you and your DH had equally interesting experiences when trying out one another's hobbies.. yikes!!

@carshon : good luck with the trimming today - hope the weather cuts you a break.


This weekend was nuts. On Saturday, we went down to Harrisburg for the Sportman's Show. DH met with the group of men he will be going to Montana with for a hunting trip in October. The outfitter they picked seems like a good choice and I had a really fun conversation with another employee about the trail riding they offer during the non-hunting months while the men talked to their guide about hunting. After the meeting (which lasted 2 hours!), DH and I walked around the show a bit, but eventually the massive crowd got to us and we were happy to head for home. We stopped at a local flea market on the way home and were disappointed to find most of the booths were closed! Then we had dinner with Keith and Gina.

I had hoped we could sneak in a ride Sunday morning, but the predicted storm came in hours earlier than expected. It snowed sideways all day, keeping us inside doing various projects. The snow changed over to rain just after dark.. and kept going for hours. The longer it rained, the more depressed I was, knowing the ground was going to be a disaster come morning.

DH watched the SuperBowl with glee and I was happy at least it was a decent game. I was pretty disappointed by the commercials though.

This morning, temps started falling just before daybreak and the wind picked up.. and the results of 3 inches of snow and then 0.67 inches of rain then real feels in the single digits made for a skating rink:










Knowing anywhere the water was standing would freeze solid, I was outside every hour stomping on the puddles in the paddocks in the hopes the footprints would at least provide some traction.











And as if this isn't bad enough, anther storm is forecast for Wednesday.. only this time they are predicting twice as much snow before it turns to ice then rain and then the temps plummet. :frown_color:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
As a child, I remember loving sledding when there was that layer of ice over the snow. The sled would just go on and on, and we would have to scramble to brake before hitting the stone wall at the end of our property. Now? Not so much. Yesterday, my cousin in NH sent me a video of himself skating around his driveway, and your icy photos reminded me of it.

*Blue,*
Well, it seems that your hubby has an equally expensive hobby to match yours. I always feel guilty and tend to hide what I spend on riding, knowing that my DH spends virtually nothing on golf.h

And, if the voting is calculated by likes, then it looks like I've broken another HF rule, as I think I liked more than one. Is there a handbook that I could print up somewhere? :rofl:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, good to know about the voting. And I thought your photo was very majestic. I'm voting for it.

You're such a good horse Mom, making footprints for traction. I can't believe the weather you all are having. I felt for sure we'd all get a break in February, but it doesn't look like it. We;re so dry and warm here its crazy


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, I will stop complaining about "winter" right now! All that snow and ice is simply insane!

I moaned enough about my gut feeling of my Peruvian saddle not fitting, but I was always too lazy (or didn't want to know the truth?) to check it without the pad  Well, today was the day and I am pretty horrified! The only place where I can comfortable move my fingers under the tree is in the back - there it fits beautifully. Everywhere else I had to dig down do slide my fingers underneath :sad: I can't believe Raya never complained about her saddle... 

But it was also funny tonight: I took her to the barn aisle to try out the saddle and she was "Oh, we go riding? Yay!" and her face showed utter confusion and disappointment when I took the saddle right off again :rofl: Silly horse!


----------



## SwissMiss

Another day, another (not fitting saddle) and a _very _confused and disappointed horse...
Her face is priceless!

Sooo, my old circle y (and with old I mean old, it was probably one of the first ones with a ralide tree) would barely be wide enough in a pinch, but there is not enough room for her withers...
Who would have thought that my narrow, gangly horse will be too wide for my saddle that I rode a pretty substantial QH in?

DD came to the barn with me again to groom her favorite mustang. While the gelding is a saint, and my DD is pretty reasonable around horses, I still don't leave her alone with him in the cross ties and normally just groom as well... Lady Raya (who tries to tell everyone that she hates grooming) was making faces that screamed "I am soooo jealous" :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
I see a new saddle in your future...;-)


No class yesterday as trainer was off to pick up a new foal. Ugh, a whole week without riding.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Saddles? You are needing a saddle? Round horse with narrow withers? Are you ready to go treeless??? I have saddles, lots of saddles...;-)
@Blue I looked at all the pictures for photo of the month; they are all good but only yours made me laugh! Really funny seeing that mare coated in mud with a clean face, took me a minute to realize she didn't have a blanket on! :rofl::rofl:
@phantomhorse13 OMG that ice! Looks like you poured a skating rink. Really bad winter this year :frown_color: that darn groundhog said six more weeks of winter...
@Spanish Rider bummer no riding this week especially since you have Two mounts now. 

It started raining last night as I was leaving work (very rough day again btw) then since 3 am HEAVY rain, lightening and very LOUD cracks of thunder. My poor dog is in full blown panic mode and I couldn't sleep through that mess. 

Will be no riding again today in the flood and most likely too wet to get out this weekend with the trailer. Would be so nice to have trails to ride nearby *sigh*


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, ya know.... that silly ground hog only has about a 34% success rate. I sure hope we all get a break in our weather soon.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, ya know.... that silly ground hog only has about a 34% success rate. I sure hope we all get a break in our weather soon.


This winter seems to be a bad one so far; we've had snow twice already and usually only happens once every three years or so. Plus there is still time for more! 

Was really hoping to be able to ride this morning before the rain began, but that is out of the question now. 

I really want to enter the Yellowhammer 10 mile beginner ride this year, but finding it once again difficult to ride enough. Was a beautiful day Monday and Tuesday, so of course I was at work. Today would need an ark to navigate the floodwaters out there, so of course it is my off day :evil:


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne You should go whether he is all that fit or not. Its just 10 miles, and you don't have to finish if he's not up to it. It will be another trail ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne You should go whether he is all that fit or not. Its just 10 miles, and you don't have to finish if he's not up to it. It will be another trail ride.


I am planning to do just that. First ride will just be considered training, don't really care if we finish or not. We both just need to get the experience. I have been going there to observe many years, and due to the terrain there is not a lot to see except in camp. What I see in camp is a lot of human and equine athletes. I am not an athlete, but I really want to learn this stuff. 

The vet checks alone are worth the entry fee


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cecile Beau said:


> Hello,
> I’m a horse business student and busy with my thesis. You would help me a lot if you fill in my questionnaire. You can win a voucher of 25e for agradi.com (a webshop which offer everything for your horse, pets and yard). Here is the link: https://nl.surveymonkey.com/r/WKXCB8K The more people fill it in, the better so please spread it at your stable.
> Thank you!


Sorry I never click on links from unknown sources.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Cecile Beau said:


> Hello,
> I’m a horse business student and busy with my thesis. You would help me a lot if you fill in my questionnaire. You can win a voucher of 25e for agradi.com (a webshop which offer everything for your horse, pets and yard). Here is the link: https://nl.surveymonkey.com/r/WKXCB8K The more people fill it in, the better so please spread it at your stable.
> Thank you!


If you really want information for a thesis then I would expect someone to just ask the questions, not do something gimmicky to supposedly win a voucher.


----------



## carshon

@AnitaAnne - I too am thinking of riding as a green bean in a ride this year. My daughter will be going off to college in August and I will be losing my regular riding partner and my hubby works weekends. We already ride anywhere from 3-10 miles each ride so I am not so much worried about my horses condition but my own! There is a riding club in WI that has 6 mile into rides that I am casually interested in. We'll see what this summer brings.


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> @AnitaAnne - I too am thinking of riding as a green bean in a ride this year. My daughter will be going off to college in August and I will be losing my regular riding partner and my hubby works weekends. We already ride anywhere from 3-10 miles each ride so I am not so much worried about my horses condition but my own! There is a riding club in WI that has 6 mile into rides that I am casually interested in. We'll see what this summer brings.


Hope it brings you lots of rides and FUN 

I lost my youngest DD as a riding partner a few years ago, and it has been difficult to find buddy riders. I have one now, but her horse doesn't keep pace with mine very well, and she will not ride if it is too hot or too cold :frown_color: 

Tried solo riding and sometimes things went well, sometimes Chivas dumped me and took off. Just a little tired of that...getting too old to be tossed on rocks... 

Don't think riding buddy wants to enter the Yellowhammer. She wants to or wanted to do NATRC rides which I am ok with trying too. We did a clinic this past summer and I doubt me or Chivas is ready for that; they have a lot of rules and I am not so good with a lot of rules. Plus the rides start at 25 miles. Figured if I can make it through one of those without being DQ'd for breaking some rule, then I should be able to ride endurance! 

I did some ACTHA rides in the past, they were ok (mostly) but that organization folded. 

I may be wrong about this, but endurance rides seem to be more about just riding distances and keeping the horse fit, sound, and healthy to continue. 

It isn't about being judged on how you ride over a ditch or if your horse will let you pull mail out of a box on the trail. It isn't about tying your horse to a trailer or putting him in a portable corral. Or if the horse spooks at a bullwhip...it just is about riding a distance and keeping the horse healthy, sound and fit to continue. So that is the appeal for me.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne yeah, floodwater here as well. It started raining at 11 last night and it did't joke around... Way too muddy and slippery to ride - and yes, it's my day off too...

And yes, I _need_ a new saddle. But honestly not sure about treeless - I have the notion that you should be a good, balanced rider to use them... And I am not sure if I would fit that category...
I would never have thought of my pony as "round", but her back got flatter and rounder, so yeah


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, our ACTHA organization here folded as well. Some sort of drama. And the EXCA folded too, I suspect for the same reason, although they say because there wasn't enough entries. Well maybe if it weren't so drama filled (and expensive) there would be more entries.

I tried ACTHA a couple times and have to say that I noticed the judges all seemed to have differing expectations. Some wanted calm and willing partnership and some wanted quick and compliant. And others didn't seem to have any expectations or parameters at all. And then of course there was the snooty cliques with their brand new sparkly rigs and shiny tack and dripping with jewelry. I have nothing against any of that, but when I show up and my truck is dusty and horse needs grooming it's because I had to work late the night before and still take care of other animals and family before I could leave. ((sigh))

NOT saying it's that way at other chapters. Just what I noticed here. 

And the funny thing is I can get Lacey to do any of those things out on the trail. Stand next to a tree and let me saw a limb, pull a shirt out of a bush, cross river/bridge/ culvert,highway hoist a dog up to the saddle. But you put her in an organized situation where it is obviously staged and choreographed and she shakes her head, stomps her feet, swings her butt around and in general says "Are you kidding me?" So it was a kind of a non-starter. Pretty good camp outs though.

*Swiss*, I don't know what your budget is, but have you looked into the Evolution Saddle? My friend got one and couldn't be happier with it. Of course she has only had it for about 5 months. I'm waiting a year to see how it holds up. But I have to say she rides as much as Phantom does in rougher terrain. She does a lot of trail clearing for old crones like me.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

There's a whole bunch of us new Greenbeans here in Minnesota! We have a campsite for the first Novice ride in May and for the second ride (which was supposed to have an intro but both the intro and novice were cancelled this year so we'll have to do a 25 if we want to ride there). I'm pretty nervous too, my MFT mare isn't comfortable going much past a walk under saddle yet (only 3 years old) so I'll probably take my new 8 year old Arab but it's been so cold I've only ridden him once. I can only ride on Saturday nights and Sundays this time of year (yay tax season) and I'm convinced the weather is laughing at me. All week it can be decent (all I'm asking is for the temp to be above 10 with no wind) and as soon as we get to the weekend it's freezing, windy, snowing, etc. Minnesota at its finest.


----------



## phantomhorse13

It's so exciting to hear about everyone being enthused to try new things!! I think going into it with the right attitude (learning experience, not about winning) makes all the difference. 


Let me add my complaints about the weather! So far, the current storm is cranking along as Wunderground (the weather app I find most accurate) predicted. We got about 4 inches of snow before it changed over to rain a bit ago.. currently raining like mad and supposed to for another few hours. Then temps will drop overnight, meaning yet again everything will freeze solid. I got out the Yak Trax for my boots, as I fear I am going to need them.

UGH.


----------



## Blue

All that rain and snow and mud is absolutely unbelievable! I know I complain here about our mild temps and dry weather, but if we got our typical rain and cold I'd complain about the stalls being a mess and the dogs being muddy. Can't win. Just hope all you take care.

And on a side and sad note, I hope all in the wake of this weather pay attention to their animals needs. Sadly, many don't and believe that "they adapt". 

Please protect the innocent ones.


----------



## SwissMiss

Yeah, looking at the weather further north makes me feel I'm just whining 
Well, actually I am :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Well, I'm adding my two-cents' worth: we've had 2 days of snow this week, and now sub-freezing temps. Very non-Spanish. While my house is well insulated and heated (radiant flooring - my tootsies are so in love!) and insulated, my sons have been wearing long-johns to school because of the cold, especially my eldest, who spends most of his day in the labs down in the basement.


----------



## SwissMiss

And to think that very soon I will be whining about 90 degrees and 80% humidity... :rofl:
@Spanish Rider, I can imagine that long johns are are good investment! I'm surprised your boys even have some!
My kiddos are utterly unprepared for cold temps - no gloves, no insulated pants and def no winter shoes... So when it was cold I raided my DH's and my stash of skiing clothes - mittens and such and gave them to the kiddos...

Still have my alpine skis in the attic - you think I will need that in MS :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> I'm surprised your boys even have some


Yes, because we've taken them skiing in the Pyrenees of Andorra. Actually, on Saturday my youngest is going skiing with his cousins at the slopes in the mountains near Madrid.


----------



## SwissMiss

Since we are talking about skiing: 
How about the "Mur Suisse"? One of the few slopes where you can use the chairlift as well for going downhill :biggrin:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Lord, no, not anymore. I did ski when I was a teen in New England, but it was never really one of my favorite sports. Besides, my knees are mush now. Last time we went to the Pyrenees, I enjoyed snow-shoeing and mushing more than skiing.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss I watched that skiing video but now I feel a bit sick  If I was there would ride the chair lift up then right back down

I never have made it off the bunny slopes...I am quite content with those

Of sledding. Sledding is fun


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue yes the ACTHA folded up nationwide. Was a bit sad about that as I had paid for the lifetime membership :evil: Plus I wanted to try some different places closer to me. But it was not to be. 

Chivas was marked down one time because he went up a bank with his head too high. Say what??? His head is always high, that is his breeding *sigh* oh well we went places and we tried our best, that is all that matters. Fortunately I am really not a competitive person, although I love to go to competitions  The way I see it, competitions are how I rate how the horse and I are doing. I only compete against myself 

We did really enjoy the camping part and meeting a lot of nice people. It was fun mostly, and that was my goal; to camp with my horse, meet people, go on trail rides and go new places. So in that respect it was mostly a success and I miss it a bit.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, there may be other things taking its place in your area. I know there is here. Sadly it's not in my schedule, but you might look into it.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Fortunately I am really not a competitive person


Neither am I, but no one likes unfounded criticism or lack of appreciation for one's work.


----------



## Celeste

When I was in my 20's it snowed enough to sled. I was still in North Georgia. My sister and I had a blast sledding on a broken trash can lid. We had to improvise.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : I didn't make 2 minutes of that video. Not just no but H#LL no. I don't do heights, and that includes other's helmetcams. Just the chair lift had my stomach turning over! I have been snowboarding a grand total of once and it was a disaster..

@Celeste : you are welcome to come up and sled here.. there is so much ice in places, you wouldn't even need a trash can lid - your boots (and eventually butt) would do just fine!!

@AnitaAnne : while stuck inside yesterday, I happened upon a show about Mountain Trail Challenges on RFD Tv. I watched with great interest, especially as they had a judge explaining the scoring as each novice competitor did the course. I was shocked when on several occasions horses lost points for a "high head" (above the wither) or even "over-enthusiasm" (when it didn't hesitate before stepping onto a bridge) when it seemed obvious to me the horse was going in a natural manner (one was a Peruvian the other a Saddlebred cross). Yet another event where you are just paying for an opinion!


For those of you who have or had access to those types of obstacle courses, what did you pay to be able to attend the event or use the facility to practice? There is ONE obstacle course in my area and the woman charges $50 a HORSE to use the course for a couple hours. Not for a judged event - only to use the course on your own. That seems _insane_ to me, but maybe that is just my cheap nature rearing its head.


I am going stir crazy in the house. The sun is shining and the sky is blue.. but its somewhat breezy with a real feel in the single digits. I am hoping maybe it warms up a touch, as then I will take Mia for a walk and see if maybe I can get away with riding around some of the fields..


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 sorry you are trapped by the ice...should warm up today so not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing. May I suggest you can always look for horses on line for me  That is a fun "inside activity" :rofl:

Thanks for the warning about Mountain Trail Challenges! I will avoid that type of thing. IMO the goal somehow gets lost in these things. It starts out as a way to have a safe trail horse, which is an admirable goal and one I share. But then they seem to morph into a desire to have all horses move like a Traditional QH ignoring all different breed characteristics and increasing the challenges to stuff one would rarely if ever encounter on a real trail! 

$50 to use a few obstacles is ridiculous. Don't know what people charge here for that sort of thing because I don't know anyone with a course like that. 

I made my own "bridge" and we have a log to go over. Also put up a box to open and close and have some pool noodles but haven't put them up yet. They are all just out in the pasture so the horses see them all the time.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Celeste,*
I'm enjoying myself picturing you on a trash can lid! In college, we used to sled on the cafeteria trays (yes, my butt was much smaller and my knees much more flexible then!).

*phantom,*
$50 is ridiculous. I have no idea what things cost in other parts of the US, but the Boston area seems to be getting crazily expensive. This summer, I was paying $50 for 30 min or $80 for one hour of basic equitation class. In Spain, I only pay $25 for an hour. What do lessons cost elsewhere? 

*Blue,*
Was it you who asked me about branding? Yes, major breeders and stud farms in Europe still brand their horses. Presumido's brand is especially ugly, poor dear. However, he's 20, and now they are using freeze branding with liquid nitrogen. I have not seen it done in person, but a new 3-year-old has been brought in for training that was just freeze-branded yesterday. While he shows inflammation around the branded area, he has no open skin and shows no pain/guarding when touched. Definitely an improvement.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

We went to a trail obstacle clinic last year about an hour away from us last summer. The set up is at a Donkey rescue and they have some really cool obstacles including a suspension bridge, path dug into the ground (horse heads are at grass height will going through), water, hills, tunnels, tires, teeter-totters, etc. It was really fun and great practice. We brought our 17 year old Arabian and my husbands 5 year old APHA mare. Halfway through he traded and let me ride his mare who was fearless. She was the only horse in the group who walked straight down into the pit (she thought it was awesome because it put the grass at her face level) and right through the water. I think it was $50 for each of us but that also included the instructor assisting us through everything and several hours of practice. I know they do shows there and I hope we can make some of those when it warms up.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : I was very disappointed by the attitude of the judge, as the course looked like so much fun. There isn't one anywhere near me though, so I guess I needn't worry about the arabs being judged unfairly. And I did have to chuckle, wondering what their reaction would be to Phin launching himself up or off an obstacle, if they thought walking right onto it was "overly enthusiastic." :rofl:

@Spanish Rider : the last I looked into lessons, it was $50 for a hour in a small group and $80 for a 45 minute private.. but that was years ago and closer to Philly. not sure what the going rate is here as I have never bothered to look for an instructor.

@QueenofFrance08 : I think paying what you did for what I would consider an obstacle clinic is totally reasonable. I hope you are able to make it there for some shows.


I did indeed go outside to check things out. Anything that had been plowed or driven on was a skating rink, but the lawn and the paddock weren't too bad. The snow had mushed down to a couple inches with a crust, but that crust was below coronary band level. Here is the herd watching me suspiciously as I knocked icicles off things with a shovel.. because you never know when I might go nuts and attack them with the shovel. :icon_rolleyes:










After a brief walk with Mia, it seemed like the footing would be reasonable in the hayfields at the top part of the farm. I snagged George and tacked up, thrilled at the idea of a ride.

We didn't make it much out of the yard before I gave up. While there was no ice under the grass, the taller grass had apparently kept the snow from blowing away.. so it was deep enough that the crust was over George's hoof as we walked along. I even tried coming up out of the field onto the lawn, but it didn't help. Shiitake.










As much as I wanted to ride, I wasn't about to take the chance that George might cut up his legs. Our entire ride was 1/4 mile!

After untacking and putting George back out, I brought everyone in one at a time for some grooming. Nobody was very impressed, though they did appreciate the carrot stretching. Then I went and puttered around in the tack room. I rehung the saddlebag on Phin's saddle, hoping to keep the bottle holders from hitting me in the legs all the time.










Now I am doing laundry and cross stitching like a fiend. DH will run the skid loader around the farm for me this evening. That will certainly break up the crust, but I am worried that the roads will have a solid layer of ice under the snow that even the skid tracks won't crush. We shall see..


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Queen,*
Now THAT sounds like a fun day!

*phantom,*
Love the contrast in the photo of the "herd". Bet it would look awesome in black and white.


Bit of a rant: in a parents' thread of accepted students to WPI (techie institute where my son will start studies in August), certain parents have identified what they consider to be an unfair allotment of scholarship funds to female applicants. I am livid! Are you serious? Do we honestly believe that women are being treated as equals in the workplace? In STEM careers? Give me a break! It seems that some people have so easily forgotten their childhoods, when all doctors, policemen, soldiers, pilots, mechanics, engineers, truckers, etc. were men (and in many of these instances, still are). I mean, don't we remember when ALL the teachers at school were women, except the principal (because God forbid a woman should make any decisions on her own or be resonsible for anything)?

Really got me peeved, and I let'um have it. Diplomatically, of course. Oh, and icing on the cake: I have already been informed by another all-knowing parent AT MY MOTHER'S CHURCH that my son was accepted because he is an international student (or "****", as you prefer).

What is happening to us? our society? Have we always been so quick to blame our downfalls on others? Especially when those "others" are of a different sex or race (and if you are both, then God forgive you). I was definitely not raised this way.

Thank you for your time (end of rant).


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh, and I did ride today. Ermitaño has already lost some weight this week and needed less leg. He was very "alert" when we started out in the concrete fishbowl because more jumps were up and he was nervous about them. No spook today, though. I did not enjoy our first series of canters, because his head was a bit up and back a bit hollow, which was not painful but made me feel insecure. Later in the class, when his head was down, my seat was much more secure and I was more relaxed, but for a few moments I must admit that I considered bailing. This horse is going to test me, I can tell.


----------



## Blue

We have a saddle club here that hosts a trail obstacle practice once a month on somebody's private arena. They charge $20 for the day. The day being 10am to 3pm. They have different obstacle every time and sometimes they are pretty interesting. Other times very mediocre. It's all in the fun though. Surprisingly the things I expect Lacey to blow up at she just walks right through, like walking over a queen size mattress, and the things we work on here at home and she knows well, she'll act like a two year old that's afraid of everything. The women are very open to suggestions fro new obstacles and do the best they can to keep it fresh.

$20 for unlimited access to the obstacles is very reasonable so many people show up. However, it can get very hectic and disorganized, so you have to just plow right on through and do the best you can. On the other hand that's great exposure for a nervous horse, right?

I got a great ride in on Tuesday, but Wednesday I didn't feel very well so opted to stay home and try to rest. Rest that turned into a major household project of unloading and cleaning my big closet. Never, ever, put a huge closet in the house. It's only a trap. Someone doesn't know what to do with something so they toss it in your closet. You ask why they didn't put it away neatly on a shelf and they just say they didn't know which shelf I would want it on. Ugh!

I actually have 6 boxes of stuff to take to St. Vincent DePaul for donation. I have thought of yard sales because I love going to them, but they're time consuming to organize, parking on our dead end street is a nightmare and I'd have to lock up 6 dogs for most of the day. Honestly more trouble than it's worth. The really good stuff I'll get some pics and post online for sale. We have some really pricey HD leathers and jackets that we won't use again. Husband has his Harley up for sale as his back has degenerated to such a point that it's just not safe. He does better in a UTV and I prefer a horse. And of course there's the clothes that we'll never be that size again and no sense in kidding ourselves

Took Levi to a vet appt this week for a checkup. Most of you know he had been diagnosed with hip dysplasia at about a year and a half. He's now two and a half and I had some questions. They re-xrayed and sadly it looks like his hips have degenerated horribly and arthritis is adding to his pain. We have him on an awesome joint supplement, but now it's time to start a pain regimen. So sad. Some of these breeders absolutely disgust me. He probably has only 2 years left. We could actually opt for a double hip replacement, but I'm not interested in spending that kind of money on this particular dog.

In the meantime I continue to clean out, throw away, donate and get rid of. I'm determined to get this house on the market while we have so much equity. So many little repairs that need to be done. We don't really see these things until we look critically like a buyer would.


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, you're right. People are quick to blame. It seems the people that complain are the ones that felt they had more rights to begin with. Not always, but many times. Just let your boys know they're doing well. And someday when they are in a position of authority it will be up to them to determine to be "fair" to all.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Great news y'all!! I have found our models for the t-shirts 

I think it's much better than my sorry drawings :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Change

This was my 4 day work week, which means tomorrow is my day off. And yet. I've already logged 49 hours and I brought my work computer home since there's more to do and it's supposed to rain Saturday (no riding). Work, or housework, and work wins. Tomorrow, though - the farrier comes in the morning and it's supposed to be sunny. I may just have to brave a few muddy trails and ride just so I can do some catching up with *Phantom *while she's iced in! I'll stake my 15 against her 180! ;-)

Oh - and here's the real sad news - next week promises to be as brutal as this week has been - and there are FIVE work days in it!


----------



## Spanish Rider

AnitaAnne said:


> Great news y'all!! I have found our models for the t-shirts
> 
> I think it's much better than my sorry drawings :rofl::rofl:


Oh my gosh! This is hysterical! And she looks just like me. I really need one of these t-shirts, too. Where did you find her?


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,*
After going through 2 households of my aunt's belongings, I am sort of an expert.

We made clothing donations to the AmVets, as they actually come to the house to pick up the clothes and give you a receipt for your taxes. They also took kitchen utensils and small appliances, although I have also heard of local church groups who also take these things for famlies who have lost their homes after floods, fires, etc.

As far as furniture and collectibles go, we took photos and e-mailed them to people who deal in estate sales. Four people were interested and came to give us quotes; we accepted 1. The things that were not sold have been taken to consignment shops, but that is a major pain because you have to get them there and many things never sell.

Oh, and if you don't want people coming to your home, my mother also chose to take some things to a storage unit and show the estate people the things there.

Of course, I don't know how much you plan on down-sizing, but I commend you. It is no fun to inherit someone else's trash, especially when my aunt is still alive after 6 years in an Alzheimer's unit and is quickly going through her lifetime savings ($12,500 per month). So, all of my effort and two summers with no vacation dedicated to this, renting of vehicles, storage units, etc., have come out of my pocket, and when she goes through everything, looks like I am paying for a funeral, too.

On a happier note, you will feel so happy when it's all done!


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, that is a lot of work! So sorry your aunt is struggling through Alzheimer's. My daughter is a caregiver and has had to deal with some extreme cases. That is not a condition I wouldn't wish for anyone. 

So far everything I'm going through is just junk. 30+ years of accumulated crap. Sending all that off to St Vincent DePaul will give me some satisfaction. The keepsake boxes are the worst. It's not realistic to keep EVERYTHING my children did, but so very difficult to pick out a few favorites worth having. As far as determining how far to downsize, I'd be happy to move into the travel trailer. Husband is not quite that ready! This is how much help he is. For years he has gotten a new baseball cap for every event, race, special blah blah blah, and they hand on the wall getting dustier and dustier. Not mine to get rid of but I complained and he did actually go through them all while I was at work. He said he got rid of them. They are neatly lining the top shelf of his bedroom closet! This is what I deal with.:icon_rolleyes:

*AnitaAnne*, LOVE that tortoise!

*Change*, I feel for ya taking work home. When I was helping more with the business I did a lot from home and always found it difficult to concentrate. Always so much to distract me!

My hours are being changed at work. I will now have weekends off! I would like to plan a ride every now and then but am waiting to see if these new people that will be taking over the weekends are going to work out.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, I hope you get some riding in today! 
@AnitaAnne, that tortoise is hilarious!
@Spanish Rider, getting rid of the stuff of someone else is hard... Even letting go of your own stuff is hard....
@phantomhorse13, the wary look from your horses watching you knocking icicles down is hilarious :rofl: Hoping your weather improves soon!
@Blue, good luck with cleaning out! Isn't it astounding how much you accumulate in a short time?

Work quieted down a little for me, but now I have to try and catch up with everything that was sitting on the back burner the last couple of weeks... It's never boring... And now that I would actually _have_ the weekend off, the weather turns yuck. Today it is nice and sunny (probably still very muddy and slick, but I could deal with that). But it's supposed to start raining this afternoon and keep on doing it at least until Monday :sad:

I need a streak of decent weather, so I can order a demo saddle and ride as much as possible. Currently there are 2 brands I really want to try and now I am trying to decide what to do re demos: Order both at the same time so I can compare directly? Or go with one, see if I like it and if I do go for it? Or still order the other demo as well to see if I like it better???
Decisions, decisions! Anybody wants to saddle shop for me?


----------



## Celeste

I think that I had the most fun ride that I have had in years today. DH rode M & M Rapper Chief (still not sure on the name) and I rode my mare. "Chief" was less insistent on constantly gaiting. He walked calmly some and gaited beautifully when asked. I got to walk, trot, and canter on my mare without her acting like an idiot. We both had a ball and it seems like the horses did too. Same old 2.9 mile trail today. 
2018 total: 12.65 miles

Picture 1 is during the ride. I promise I will get him a bridle that is not pink. Picture 2 is the "kids" discussing the ride when we got back.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : sounds like you have a challenge in Ermitano - that will be good for both of you. hopefully his antics don't make you sore.. rant away - you are preaching to the choir here I suspect. I think the way people treat one another in many cases is deplorable and the entitlement many feel is frightening. insinuating your son only got accepted because of his race is way out of line - I hope you gave them an earful!! :evil:

@Blue: I am glad you got some saddle time but not glad to hear about your black hole closet. also very sad to hear Levi is hurting, and so young!

@AnitaAnne : that turtle rider is hystercial - I can't wait for the shirts!! :rofl:

@Change : I hope the weather gives you a break so you can test out those news shoes.

@SwissMiss : what saddles are you wanting to demo?!

@Celeste : SO happy to hear you had a good ride! I think the pink bridle is very striking on Chief and give your DH a lot of credit for riding a horse wearing it.


Today, I was able to get George and Sultan out for a ride. We had to stay in the tracks that DH broken with the skid loader, but it was sure better than nothing. The whole story is in my journal.






































I am hoping that DH and I can get some saddle time tomorrow morning before the rain comes in and the ground is a disaster again..


----------



## SwissMiss

Farrier called this am that he would be in the area and could come over for a trim in the pm.
When he called the sun was shining and it was nice and warm - yay, maybe a short ride in the pasture would be possible either before or after the trim...

Well, that was the plan - reality was different. Made it barely to the barn before the farrier arrived (so glad the horses came up immediately when called with the bell) and the farrier brought the rain with him, sigh...

Since I can't share nice ride pictures, here's is one of my pony trying to get my attention by looking cute  








@phantomhorse13, I really want to try out the suspension seat saddle from Double Diamond, but also think a Steele trail saddle would be a great option... My riding buddy luckily has a Desoto I can try and in a way I would love to try out a Specialized too... 
The thing is: do I stop once I like one, or do I keep trying - it may be that I like another one even better...

And then I probably should visit @AnitaAnne and go through her saddle collection as well :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider Implying your son did not deserve his placement is downright nasty! Hope you told off those snarky jealous fools!!:evil:

The doll is from a Breyer model set. She was dressed in a red hunt jacket and stock tie so I stuck the stock tie down her shirt (wouldn't come off) and took off her red jacket. I think they fit perfect...now to find a little tiny bridle :lol:

Speaking of bridles.. @Celeste I have a really nice barely used green biothane snap on bridle with matching reins if you are interested. Was Dreamer's stuff. 

The pink does look good on Chief though 
@SwissMiss please give that poor pony some attention; she obviously is a perfect angel 

What saddle do you want to demo; will send you one or two to try! 
@phantomhorse13 good you were able to ride! Too bad you can't pop over those handy jumps! 
@Blue having weekends off is great!! Getting rid of your children's mementos is tough. What my mother did is pack up several things from each child into a box, and sent them to the kid that made them! I appreciated my box at the time, but honestly not sure where it got to. 

I need to have many yard sales, but finding the time is really hard. I keep thinking I can make more money just picking up extra days at work, when available. 

The rains have begun *sigh* non-stop rain through next weekend, with maybe a possible small break on Tuesday. Ideally I'd put the horses up at night to get them out of the rain, but that creates a lot of work as to keeping the stalls up. My boarder-friend's horse is very messy in the stall which make it hard to keep clean. 

But I don't want their feet rotting off! Shiitake!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,*
I hear you about husbands hoarding! In my house, the problem is golf balls. We live next to a golf course, so whenever he takes the dogs for a walk, he comes home with a couple in his pocket that he's found. We have lived here for 12 years, and there are now bags and bags of balls in the garage. And my youngest has been bit by the baseball cap bug, too. The oldest collects guitar picks, which basically take up no space, so I'm fine with that.


Of course, *SwissMiss* is now going to start a saddle collection, too! How about a turquoise one?  Does *AnitaAnne* have a green saddle to go with the green bridle? If I ever have a horse again, I would love to have some fun colored tack. I saw a burgundy saddle once that I just can't get out of my mind. Here, the most color you'll see are dark green or maybe red polo wraps.
:loveshower:Hooray for sweet, beautiful palomino pony pictures!:loveshower:


*Celeste,*
So happy to hear about your fun rides with your DH. And I have to agree: I am not a pink person, but that bridle does look good on M/R/C. And he seems to be getting along well with your horse, isn't he?


*phantom,*
Yes, Ermi is gong to be my challenge horse. He is only 7 and hot to trot, so trainer lets me post on him, which I had not done for some 7 or 8 months. Surprisingly, my legs have not been sore, but I feel they are quite weak. And he is a tremendous overall workout. After Thursdays ride, I was starving in the afternoon and I knew my metabolism was revved up. When I weighed myself the following morning, I had lost 4 pounds! Of course, that was fleeting.

But, more than physical, my challenge with him will be psychological. I can feel the power in him, and at times it freaks me out. My flight instinct is definitely ON when riding him. He does collect as soon as asked, though, so I see a lot of half-halts in my future.

So, after seeing the jumps in your photos, I have to ask: do you still jump?


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - I love the turtle and can envision a troupe of us wearing them at some function or another. Can I special order mine with grey hair and wearing jeans? LOL!
@SwissMiss - I think you need to plan a trip to "AnitaAnne's Specialty Saddlery," with a side trip to "Change's Coffee Shop." 
@Celeste - M/R/C (love that, *Spanish Rider*!) is definitely a horses of many colors! What's a pink headstall compared to the neon orange halter I delivered him in? 
@Spanish Rider - Ermi sounds like a lot of fun! One thing I still haven't grown out of is that I love riding horses that feel like they have the power of a freight-train. I may not let that train loose as often, but riding them is still a ton of fun! I hope he's also smooth enough to spare your back.
@Blue - I think one of these days I'm just going to have a bonfire in my backyard and start carting out all the crap I've collected and have no reason to keep! Anyone want to buy a pool table or a treadmill?


I did get to ride yesterday after the farrier left. Cally got a short 2.6 miles and Tango a 3.8 miles. It's a bit boring when the mud limits the riding to a smallish cotton field. Tango does boring much better than Cally - who was proving a handful with her new sneakers on! And, AnitaAnne - even with all the mud we've had, farrier said my two, never locked in, didn't have a single sign of thrush. 

I did make one happy discovery yesterday, though. Water obstacles are not going to be an obstacle for Tango! There's a small creek through one of the cotton fields (usually dry, but not after all the rain we've had). Tango not only waded right in, but stopped and took a drink! Also, while we were out, someone shot off a .22 from not too far away. First report got a slight flinch, but nothing after that. One of the benefits of having a gun range behind the horse's fields - they are totally unphased by gunfire of ANY caliber.


----------



## Celeste

I was thinking that this was my Sunday off. I realized that I am working tomorrow after all. At first I was disappointed. Then I saw that it is going to storm tomorrow so there will be no riding. (Maybe none today either due to incoming storms.) So now I feel like I somehow tricked the weather man. Rain on my "not day off" is ok.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste lucky to be working on a rainy day! Although when it is pouring rain at 5am I am just as happy to stay home instead of trying to feed everyone without getting drenched...
@Spanish Rider Coming from the Dressage world of white and black; I love the ability to have colored tack. Lots easier to clean too 

My saddle is two toned deep brown and black, but also have a black saddle with the rich blue seat. It has a matching southwestern print pad but no blue bridle to match. I like it but it doesn't really fit any of my horses right. Probably need to change the gullet. 

My DD and I looked quite festive going down the trail in our red and green tack!
@Change I am not talented enough to sew tiny clothes for the Breyer rider and her boots are not removable. However I have a western boy Breyer too, maybe can steal his jeans so our rider can look more like a trail rider. 

I laughed so hard when I saw that turtle in the store looking straight at me! I knew he was the one; and he was 50% off :rofl: 

Now what can be the name of our group? How about a slogan? 

(the) Turtle Masters 

How about:
Old turtles never die, they are still out on the trail somewhere
Gaiting Turtles, we get home eventually
We will finish but maybe not today (or tomorrow either)


----------



## Change

The Turtle Masters - 

At least we are still riding!

We get there - eventually.

Go slow. Ride longer!

At our age, this *is *fast!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Change said:


> The Turtle Masters -
> 
> At least we are still riding!
> 
> We get there - eventually.
> 
> Go slow. Ride longer!
> 
> At our age, this *is *fast!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## AnitaAnne

My vote is for this combo (works for the young turtles too )

Now to see how those jeans look on our model...

*The Turtle Masters*

_Go slow. Ride Longer! _


----------



## AnitaAnne

Couldn't get that bridle to look right, or any of my model saddles. So bareback and neck rope is the best I can do. 

*The Turtle Masters*

_Go slow. Ride Longer! _


----------



## Change

:thumbsup::cheers:LOVE IT!!:happydance::loveshower:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I guess if any dudes want one I could put the boy rider on with his cowboy hat...he has full length chaps too!! The western shirt is old school blue checked with bow tie :rofl: maybe could make him shirtless


----------



## SwissMiss

Love it!!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Um ladies; I think we have a winner...especially works well with our proposed slogan :shock:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Um ladies; I think we have a winner...especially works well with our proposed slogan :shock:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::winetime::cheers:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
You, my dear, are an artist!

P.S. Keep forgetting to ask you about your dressage past. Did you compete?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> *AnitaAnne,*
> You, my dear, are an artist!
> 
> P.S. Keep forgetting to ask you about your dressage past. Did you compete?


Thank you ma'am, but no not an artist just a person with a warped sense of humor  Does anyone on here really want to wear a shirt that says *The Turtle Masters* _Go slow. Ride longer_. With a half nekkid dude on it?? 

Dressage, yes I competed mostly recognized shows. I enjoyed it and would do it again if could afford it and if my old body could handle it. My instructor was helping me look for a horse a few years ago, but they were in the 20-30K range and that is out of my budget by a long way. When I showed her prospects in my budget, she kept telling me I could do better...

Bought my appendix gelding thinking he could do Dressage and endurance LD's. Unfortunately he had kissing spine and couldn't do either so I sold him :frown_color:

Now I just want a trail horse that I can play around with Dressage; no more competitions for me.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Does anyone on here really want to wear a shirt that says *The Turtle Masters* _Go slow. Ride longer_. With a half nekkid dude on it??


You have _no_ idea :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> I think you need to plan a trip to "AnitaAnne's Specialty Saddlery," with a side trip to "Change's Coffee Shop."


I wish I could do that! Why do you both live that far away????
Ok, for US standards it's not _that _ far, but for a Swiss??? As a reference, Switzerland is roughly 216 or 136 miles at it's maximum spread (N-S or W-E respectively) :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I wish I could do that! Why do you both live that far away????
> Ok, for US standards it's not _that _ far, but for a Swiss??? As a reference, Switzerland is roughly 216 or 136 miles at it's maximum spread (N-S or W-E respectively) :wink:


Whoa that is tiny! That's an afternoon drive for us, not a long trip...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Whoa that is tiny! That's an afternoon drive for us, not a long trip...


Yep. Even a 1hr drive was exceedingly long, lol. Of course, the dimensions are like the crow flies and not the - sometimes winding- roads :wink: But still!

I adapted somewhat that up to 2 hrs drive don't phase me anymore, but any longer...


----------



## Change

In regards to the half-nekkid male with our Turtle Masters - go slow, ride longer... why not? I have a tank top that says _Ridin' Dirty_! LOL.

As for distance driving - when we lived in Kansas, we used to make two trips to Florida every year. I'd drive the 23 hours or so to Tallahassee, non-stop. Before that, when we lived in California, we'd do at least one cross-country trip a year. Now, my knees and back start to complain after about 6 hours, but if I have a reason to go, I don't hesitate!


----------



## Hondo

AnitaAnne said:


> Does anyone on here really want to wear a shirt that says The Turtle Masters Go slow. Ride longer. With a half nekkid dude on it??


Ummm....I'd like one with the fully clothed lady.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hondo said:


> Ummm....I'd like one with the fully clothed lady.


Oh my! This made me spew out coffee :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

So, if I understand correctly, the dudes want the fully clothed lady and the ladies want the half nekkid dude? 

Does no one want just the turtle? 

Any other suggestions for names? 

The Turtle Masters

The Turtle Troop 

Turtle Brigade


----------



## Hondo

AnitaAnne said:


> So, if I understand correctly, the dudes want the fully clothed lady and the ladies want the half nekkid dude?
> 
> Does no one want just the turtle?
> 
> Any other suggestions for names?
> 
> The Turtle Masters
> 
> The Turtle Troop
> 
> Turtle Brigade


The turtle only would be ok but it'd need a direct association with horse riding. So if you locate an appropriate saddle, saddle blanket, bridle, and even boots for the turtle, I'll take one on trial.

I think Turtle Masters is perfect.

Were it not so politically incorrect to say so, I would comment that many dudes prefer to do the "undressing" themselves. But it is politically incorrect to say so, so I won't.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Hondo We definitely would not want to be politically incorrect!! Got watch out for those moderators...

The endurance rides give a turtle award for the slowest rider that finishes. So that was the basic connection, but I do see where that would be vague to the outside world. 

Will have to retake pictures off the counter to see if this is even possible. Was originally going to use the turtle model to sketch from, then thought why not just take a picture? 

Gotta go for now


----------



## Hondo

I might be able to do an acceptable job photoshopping a turtle with horse tack.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : I am loving all the various turtle choices!!

@SwissMiss : I am with you on drives over 2 hours.. not much fun.



Yesterday, DH and I were up early to get Sultan and Phin out before the rain started. The whole story is in my journal.




























We finished up with a bareback mosey to cool down. 










Phin did great.. but this morning that leg is blown up again. Shiitake. :frown_color:


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13 I can't "like" Phin having the leg problem. That is real "shiitake". I hope you can get it resolved.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hondo said:


> I might be able to do an acceptable job photoshopping a turtle with horse tack.
> 
> 
> View attachment 952423


:rofl: :bowwdown:

I guess you can! But maybe turn that saddle around the right way...after all we are the Turtle Masters!! 

Why not just put a rider on him? Noticed that picture of @phantomhorse13 on Phin is going in the right direction...and she is dressed :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @phantomhorse13 I can't "like" Phin having the leg problem. That is real "shiitake". I hope you can get it resolved.


I liked everything except the part about the leg...


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, liked seeing that you got to ride, but I can't like the fact about Phin's leg! Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## SwissMiss

Guess what the weather is like here? 
Yes, raining hard enough to flood the garage 

I need a few "good" days in the forecast, so I can actually order my demo! No need to order it and not being able to thoroughly test-ride it...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Hondo : got a big laugh out of the saddle on the turtle backwards. that could certainly add an extra element to the riding challenge!

@SwissMiss : flooding is never good!! hope that stops asap. glad you don't have the saddle already as not being able to ride in it would be horrible.


----------



## SwissMiss

I am probably not as used to riding as you are, @phantomhorse13, but I am experiencing riding-withdrawal symptoms :wink: Am ready to toss the (not comfy to me) Australian saddle on Raya and go for a ride... Maybe next weekend :cowboy:


Hmm, for a while a very specific Specialized Eurolight saddle is turning up for sale on my fb newsfeed... Saw the same saddle a while ago on ebay and even bid on it, but the price went over my limit...Now it is for sale again (already the second time since the ebay sale)...It's my size, with a turquoise trail seat... Maybe it's a sign :wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> for a while a very specific Specialized Eurolight saddle is turning up for sale on my fb newsfeed... Saw the same saddle a while ago on ebay and even bid on it, but the price went over my limit...Now it is for sale again (already the second time since the ebay sale)...It's my size, with a turquoise trail seat... Maybe it's a sign :wink:


Those are _super_ comfy!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> Those are _super_ comfy!


Gaah - it's still available as well!
Do you know if Hombre uses a standard or wide tree? The one I'm looking at has a standard tree and I fear it may not be wide enough for my pony - especially her shoulders...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*SwissMiss* : Nicole said Hombre's saddle is a medium tree, though he was getting close to being a wide. I sent you a message on the book of faces about another saddle she has for sale that was Hombre's


Yesterday, we did actually get some stuff done beyond my freaking out over Phin's leg. 

We got quite a bit of rain overnight Saturday, which made a mess of the ground. After getting some maintenance on equipment done, DH decided it was time for more trees to fall down where the new equipment shed is going in the spring. That meant moving the hay wagons and other stuff sitting beside them. Of course, something had to have a flat tire. What vehicle do you drive onto the messy snow when you need to plug in a cigarette-lighter air pump? Why the subie of course!










:rofl: 

It didn't even slip once!

Then DH went to knock over trees ( @*Spanish Rider* , here is our skid loader with no googling necessary!):











Today, DH brought home some panels Gina was kind enough to lend us to construct Phin's jail. Thank goodness the ice is melting to the point I could get in and break it up with a spade!










The vet comes Thursday..


----------



## Hondo

AnitaAnne said:


> I guess you can! But maybe turn that saddle around the right way...after all we are the Turtle Masters!!


How 'bout I put Pita Taufatofua on the turtle? I'm betting you wouldn't be complaining no matter which way he was turned!


----------



## SwissMiss

Hmm, am I the only one that can't move past post #9800???


----------



## AnitaAnne

OK the thread looks like it is ok to use again...disappeared yesterday I think


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I wish I could do that! Why do you both live that far away????
> Ok, for US standards it's not _that _ far, but for a Swiss??? As a reference, Switzerland is roughly 216 or 136 miles at it's maximum spread (N-S or W-E respectively) :wink:


If I'm down that way ever...like looking for a horse...I'll bring a truckful of tack


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hondo said:


> How 'bout I put Pita Taufatofua on the turtle? I'm betting you wouldn't be complaining no matter which way he was turned!


Ok, had to google the dude. I have no TV service so not been watching the Olympics (or anything else). 

He would need to be in riding clothes...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> If I'm down that way ever...like looking for a horse...I'll bring a truckful of tack


Maybe I should find a horse for you here, then :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

So, are we back? :confused_color:



> Ok, had to google the dude. I have no TV service so not been watching the Olympics (or anything else).


Yeah, me too. Zero Olympics coverage on local channels, and we have no cable.


I just have to tell you all: I canter half-passed, I canter half-passed, I canter half-passed! And I didn't kill myself!

I still feel like Ermitaño is a horse I could potentially have a fall from, so everything I do is nerve-racking. I know he spooks (sat one already), and he is still so rotund that the saddle starts slipping, and he requires a whole lot of upper body strength to control. But, he does aim to please, so I am still giving him the benefit of the doubt. Gets hot, too, so needs to stay in motion. Lots of canter and half-halts, so my upper body and sides are sore, as well as my right leg from pushing the stirrup down. Total bikini bod workout!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
Awesome license plate! My sister in MA loves her Subaru, and it seems like everybody in Maine has one (Mainers are very practical people).

Yeah, didn't they use to call those Bobcats? Or maybe Bobcat invented them? 


And now for some eye candy...

New Lusitano stallion came in for training. He is absolutely gorgeous, but just looking at him is overpowering. My camera does not do him justice, but his width at the base of the neck, along with the high croup, sets of all sorts of "Warning! Danger!" alarms. He sure is purty, though.


----------



## Hondo

I'm impressed at the lack of TVs. I haven't had one for around 15 years or more. But I do read news on the computer most mornings. Saw whats-his-name bearing the opening ceremony sans shirt and since the preference here seemed to be shirtless males, just thought I'd check.

Ok, I'll quit now.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Subarus are the best! Got my first one this year and I'm wondering why I never had one before. When I get to work people talk about how bad the roads are and I have no idea what they're talking about because I didn't have any problems! Since our 2 cars are currently a Subaru and an F350 we have it pretty good for Minnesota road conditions, especially considering we live on a dirt road.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Yay the thread is back!!
 @Hondo : I also had to google that person. I think he would distract from the turtle.. 

@Spanish Rider : canter half pass is fantastic!! i have never done such a thing (on purpose anyway). you need to talk your instructor into videoing you for us (or drag one of your children and make them do it)! that new horse is sure eye candy!! and 'skid loader' is to 'bobcat' as 'cotton swab' is to 'q-tip.' 

@QueenofFrance08 : when I married my DH, we had 3 trucks between us. it seemed like we needed to pretend to be adults and purchase something more fuel efficient and able to fit 4 adults comfortably. I was not really thrilled with the idea, but knew it was the smart move and we traded my truck (the oldest) for the car. Five years later and I am still shocked at how much I love it! Echo has never put a tire wrong and gets double the gas mileage my truck did. I would get another subie in a heartbeat.


Despite momma nature surprising us overnight with some freezing rain, I was able to get George out this morning. The whole story is in my journal.




























The vet comes to see Phin tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed I get a diagnosis..


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@phantomhorse13We had a half ton and a Jeep until we got horses. When the horses and trailer came I didn't feel safe towing with a half ton so we got the F350 and traded the Jeep. We had 2 trucks for a few months until we realized paying $200 a week to get to work wasn't a great long term plan so we traded the half ton for the Subaru and haven't regretted it at all! 

Happy Valentines Day everyone! My gift to myself is leaving work at 5:00 tonight (2 hours early for this time of year) and going home to ride for a little while since it is uncharacteristically 45 degrees today!


----------



## Spanish Rider

> i have never done such a thing (on purpose anyway).


OK, let's put it this way: I was cantering, trainer had me come down the center line, he said, "Half-pass to the right", and I did. Now, whether it was correct-ish, I cannot say, as I couldn't see myself doing it. It felt cool, so I'm going with that. In general, I have an easier time going right than left, which means that my left-side aids are getting stronger, so yay! But everything is still "dirty", and I would be quite embarrassed to see myself on video.

Oh, we are also training him in passage, which amounts to my supporting his head and giving leg aids while my trainer signals the hinds with a dressage whip. I feel bad for the poor dear, as I don't know if my aids are clear enough, and he still doesn't understand what is expected of him, so after 3 or 4 correct strides he gets praise and a rest, but by then he is all worked up and ON, after which it is difficult to get him to walk. Trainer says I'm doing well, but sometimes I feel like it's the blind leading the blind.

Happy National Organ Donor Day!


----------



## Hondo

phantomhorse13 said:


> @Hondo : I also had to google that person. I think he would distract from the turtle..


Ok then, Elmer Fudd it is!


----------



## AnitaAnne

*SO HAPPY OUR THREAD IS BACK!! *
@Spanish Rider WOOT!! Half-pass at canter is so fun!! It feels so cool one MUST smile :thumbsup:

Been a very long time since I rode one however. Please post some video; it is killing me to hear these things and not see them :frown_color:
@Hondo I do have internet (nothing like stating the obvious) and occasionally watch a movie. Would much rather be doing things outdoors. Patients are always totally shocked when I mention no TV service. They are truly mystified at what one can do without one...so sad for them...
@phantomhorse13 so cool you got a ride in, persistence pays off!! The footing looks treacherous to me. 

I must ask about the skid loader pushing trees over though. Does your DH just push htem over without cutting them first? Or is a cut made then uses the very cool machine to finish the job? Wish you were closer, I have a lot of trees that need to be pushed over!!
@SwissMiss PLEASE find me a horse down there!! Actually I do have a couple of prospects closer, most of which are Bays! Bay is my least favorite color, but have always known that good horses come in any color...

But why do I feel guilty about Chivas when I even think of another horse??

Add me in to the Subaru owners!! I love my Outback Stu  My DS was recently in MVA that totaled his car, and I encouraged him to purchase one also. He found a pretty blue Forrester that stole his heart (and a good bit of my wallet :icon_rolleyes


----------



## AnitaAnne

Has anyone ever had the experience of someone (without permission of the owner) training horses that don't belong to them? 

What would be a politically correct, friendship retaining, way of handling the situation???


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : the trees have to be small enough and shallow-rooted enough to push over. the ground being water logged helps too. most of those trees are older pines, so they are not the healthiest and tend to have shallow roots anyway.

How to handle someone training horses without permission.. did the 'trainer' in question think they had permission? How did that the person start riding the horse to begin with? Has the person actually been improving the horse?


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> How to handle someone training horses without permission.. did the 'trainer' in question think they had permission? How did that the person start riding the horse to begin with? Has the person actually been improving the horse?


Not riding, groundwork stuff. No, not improving. The "desensitization" is actually increasing the horse's fear. They think they are helping, but the horse and owner are both on edge now...


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Not riding, groundwork stuff. No, not improving. The "desensitization" is actually increasing the horse's fear. They think they are helping, but the horse and owner are both on edge now...


If its someone who the owner wants to preserve a relationship with, then I think saying "I want to be the only one who handles Pony from now on. She and I need to learn to work together better so I think having her focus only on me will help with that" would be a direct but non-confrontational way to approach it.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thank you @phantomhorse13! You always have words of wisdom...

Hello @Blue!! Where are those pictures you promised us?? How is the house purging coming along? Finger recovered yet??


----------



## SwissMiss

Another Subaru owner :wink: I love that "cute truck" (Baja) as the kiddos call it  But I don't drive it to work, as parking is nuts and I don't want to damage our precious, lol.

And also a cable/netflix/whatever - free household. We _have_ a TV, but it's maybe turned on once a month... Our poor kiddos have to grow up without constant TV background, lol
@Spanish Rider, that _is _eye candy, *drool* I just love the more baroque-type Iberian horses. And Peruvians fit that type as well :wink:
@phantomhorse13, fingers and toes crossed for an answer from the vet re Phin and hopefully it is only something relatively benign!
@Hondo. I needed to google him as well... Am I the only one here that actually would prefer him sans shirt? 
@AnitaAnne, desensitizing that makes your horse more on edge? Sounds to me like it's not working! Maybe Chivas is one of those types that get worse with flooding. Raya is like that too. Push a teeny-tiny bit too much and she loses her marbles completely - for days/weeks!
And yes, I would insist that only _you_ are allowed to handle your pony.


----------



## AnitaAnne

It is raining AGAIN! I did not but the horses raincoats on because it was not supposed to rain until FRIDAY :evil:

Yes, flooding can really play havoc with some horses. Slow tiny baby steps is what works with lots and lots of encouragement. 

What works with Raya? 
@phantomhorse13 will be praying for a good dx from the vet. Something minor and easily fixable...
@Spanish Rider that stallion is a hottie!! You are very fortunate to have all those handsome studs around you. I fell in love with a Lusitano mare one time. Grey, 16.2H, 3yrs and not started under saddle yet. 30K and the owner was going to let me make payments. Approved by my instructor. I had to turn her down because I am "horses on a tiny budget", not a person with money to burn. Even with payments, I could not afford her. But she was so pretty and a huge mover...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
Yes, well I am definitely passed the "big mover" stage!

As far as desensitization goes, I had always thought that, especially initially, trust in the person training was essential. I mean, if the horse trusts you and knows that you won't hurt it, then it can focus on the foreign object alone and try to rationalize and understand it. If the horse is being desensitized by someone with whom it does not have a relatonship of trust, then it is already on guard and cannot focus solely on the foreign object, making a situation escalate. Thus, it is logical that the owner do the desensitizing, and no one else, especially in the initial stages.

It's like when you go to brush the forelock of a horse that does not know you. It fully understands what a brush is, but if it doesn't know what YOU are going to do with the brush, head is up and the horse is defensive.


*SwissMiss,*
I will have to take some outdoor pics and profiles of the stallion bc the photo I posted really does not do him justice. His name is Ufano, which is a word I had never heard in 30 years living here. Apparently, like Presumido, it also means "Show Off", but to a higher degree. Only in Spain could there be varying degrees of "show-offiness".:biggrin: 


*phantom,*
The word "Q-tip" is a sore point with me... In high school, I was the marching band drum majorette, and was often called Q-tip because of the dang hat I was made to wear (and, no, I don't have pictures, so don't ask! ).

Sending positive energy for the vet visit.


No Subarus here. That's why I have a Mitsubshi. Well, that, and because it was the only car sold here in Europe that my boys could fit into the back seat of! :rofl:

The only TV my kids watch is one film a week on "Family Movie Night" (Sat. night). Lately, they've been WWII/Cold War movies because my eldest is doing a project on the Berlin Wall. My youngest enjoys watching Real Madrid basketball games or Celtics highlights on his phone, but that's it.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, good morning. HF is being wonky. I've gotten kicked off a couple of times when all I did was try to "like" something. 

As for desensitizing, it can be a good thing, but it has a lot to do with the attitude of the person doing it. I think the attitude of someone that takes that task upon themselves with someone else's horse would be suspect. Why would they even want to do that?

TV? Guilty. When I'm home our TV is almost always on. Mostly for background noise. I tried having a radio on, but found that most stations play the same music over and over and over. Rarely do I sit and actually watch it. If I do I fall asleep. Most of the time I'm just busy.

I thought I posted some pics back there somewhere? I need to take some more anyway. The house purge is coming along. I had my truck all packed with boxes to take to St Vincent DePaul and wouldn't you know, when I went to town I forgot to go there! Ugh. I will go today after work. Finger is better. Looks like the nail will grow back enough to at least cover that tender nail bed. Not sure how straight it's going to be though. I can use it as long as I don't actually touch something with that tender spot.


----------



## phantomhorse13

The vet came this morning. 










IT'S JUST A SPLINT!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> The vet came this morning.
> IT'S JUST A SPLINT!!! WOOHOO!!!



Good news!!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Good news! 

So, he doesn't move? I mean, ground-tied for the utrasound? Amazing!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spanish Rider said:


> So, he doesn't move? I mean, ground-tied for the utrasound? Amazing!


While he does ground tie fairly well, I was happy to agree with the vet's suggestion of a small amount of sedative! And since he wound up not being easy to scan (some skin just seems to wreak havoc with ultrasound), I am very glad she didn't also have to deal with wiggling. :smile:


----------



## Hondo

phantomhorse13 said:


> \
> 
> IT'S JUST A SPLINT!!! WOOHOO!!!



Just????? https://thehorse.com/121848/equine-splints-causes-and-cures/

Needed to educate myself on horse splints.


----------



## Change

@phantomhorse13 - glad you got a dx. And minor is a good thing.
@Hondo - find us a cowboy in a tight-fittin' pair of Wranglers....shirt is optional :rofl:
@SwissMiss - One state over is just a short jaunt! C'mon! 
@AnitaAnne - 70 degrees today, and I worked another (yes, ANOTHER) 12+ hour day. If I survive, I might manage a smile next Friday when I see 20 or more OT hours of pay. Temps will drop from 60 in the am to 40s in the pm tomorrow, of course. And I've been too chicken to look at the weekend's weather. I want to ride, but trying to get wet mud off a horse is worse than chipping off the dried stuff!


----------



## Change

Fooey - forgot to add:
@AnitaAnne - I don't have the tact that *Phantom *does. I'd flat out be telling whomever it was not be messing with my horse! Please tell me you weren't referring to yourself in 3rd person and someone is messing with Chivas! Is that why he's been so difficult lately?

I'm a firm believer that friendship should be able to withstand truth. If it doesn't, well - then it wasn't.


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> - find us a cowboy in a tight-fittin' pair of Wranglers....shirt is optional :rofl:


Whew, I'm not alone then :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Hondo thanks for the splint education. May be wrong, but it seems like the location of the splint is the key issue. Since Phin was never off, I would suspect minor issue. 
@phantomhorse13 great news! What is the treatment plan? Have never seen a new splint come up, but certainly have seen lots of mature horses with them! Don't remember them ever interfering with anything, but I am certainly not an expert...

I must once again comment on dear Phin; he is such a beautiful boy, but so solid and strong looking too! Really a handsome guy  But is there a spot of dirt on his left knee? Surely I am imagining that slightly dirty area...he is always so spotless in pictures :hide:
@Blue the HF has been acting wonky with everyone! Losing several pages for days and not being able to see replies. Then suddenly POOF its back again. Good to see you hung in there and kept trying. 

Sounds like you have been very productive lately; any possibility that you want to come here and purge my house? 

Very glad your finger is recovering!! Might have to post those pictures again. I remember majestic scenery...
@Celeste how is everything in your place? Kids behaving? 
@Change you definitely have me beat on hours and I am happy to loose that contest!! Seems like you have enough work for two people. Hope you can enjoy the weekend. Rain in the forecast here again, but hopefully wont be too bad. 

The mud is horrible. Main reason I keep my horses barefoot (if possible) is this lovely red/orange clay that pulls shoes right off horses. So slick too, don't know when the trails will dry out :frown_color:

My horses are tossing their winter coats all over me lately. Can't keep up with the furballs. Can't wait to see their new spring coats come in! They are their prettiest with the slick shiny new hair 
@SwissMiss yeah, come on over for a while; one state over is nothing! Don't know if you'll be able to drag Miss Raya out of that fancy barn, she is living the dream in that place!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*AnitaAnne* : shedding is one of those blessing and curse things - I love that it means spring really is coming, but I hate being covered in hair.

@*Change* : I hope work and the weather give you a break! I really don't have much tact in my personal life, but had to learn it to stay employed.. if someone was messing with my horse, there would not be much nice involved either!




Hondo said:


> Just????? Needed to educate myself on horse splints.


Like most things in life, it's all relative!

I am not trying to minimize a splint being a true injury. That article did a decent job of giving you an overview of the issue. Splints normally are something you think about happening in younger horses (part of the reason I don't think 2 yos need to be under saddle much if at all). My best guess with Phin is that Sultan caught him in the leg with his foot when Phin darted in to avoid the stickerbushes and wound up against Sultan's hind end. 

Splints can vary in severity. This image is one I found on google of a normal scan. The bright white line I marked is the edge of the splint. Notice how its straight and unbroken:










I didn't think to take a pic of Phin's scan because I was too busy doing the happy dance. The non-normal place was very small and not displaced (meaning it wasn't broken off). As you can imagine, not being out of place means healing will be a lot easier, as does being small. [I couldn't find an example on google.]

In comparison, this is a random google image of a bad splint:










That is going to be a much longer recovery time and I would imagine the horse will have a heck of a lump when all is said and done (and that in and of itself can cause long term issues, if it sticks out enough the horse hits that spot frequently during normal movement).

The other factor that went into using "just" when talking about the splint is that the other things I was concerned about were soft tissue structures. And just like in people, soft tissue takes a lot longer to heal than bone and sometimes is never the same. I was worried Phin's injury was to the check ligament or a high suspensory.. which is months/years of rest and rehab. And even then, sometimes they just don't heal appropriately and are never the same; and even if they do heal, they are prone to reinjury. 

While I certainly would prefer Phin not have been injured at all, a splint is the choice with the best chance of uncomplicated, complete healing in the shortest timeframe.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, great explanation! Thank you. I've had to deal with a splint only one time and it was when I was a teen. Back then the outcome was not always so nice. But, that was when dinosaurs were pets and such clear radiographs were unheard of.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> when dinosaurs were pets


 :rofl:


I figured that Phin's sleepy eyes meant that he was sedated, but even sedated horses make me nervous when the vet is around.


----------



## Celeste

Change said:


> @Hondo - find us a cowboy in a tight-fittin' pair of Wranglers....shirt is optional :rofl:


It depends on the cowboy. Some I would really love to see in such attire.

Others? Not so much..................


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> It depends on the cowboy. Some I would really love to see in such attire.
> 
> Others? Not so much..................


I think that's a given :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

On another note: ridingwarehouse has its president's day sale and I am planning to treat myself to a nice pommel bag :biggrin:

Yes, I put the wagon in front of the horse (no saddle, but a saddlebag :wink, but I need one anyway, lol.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> that was when dinosaurs were pets


:rofl: this made my morning :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

Nice, clean, freshly washed horse............


----------



## SwissMiss

He is having a blast


----------



## Blue

O *Celeste*! Deja Vu! I'm so sorry, but it's so funny!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*


> Yes, I put the wagon in front of the horse


Well, at least you have a horse! Now, if _I_ got a pommel bag, there would be lots of explaining to do.

*Celeste,*
M/R/C looks so happy in his new home!


So bummed, had to cancel class yesterday. I have been putting off surgery for 4 years now, and it seems that my body is starting to talk. Last time I went to the ob/gyn, I had a couple of golf-ball-sized fibroids knocking around my uterus, and it would seem they are probably like billiard balls now. Couldn't even walk straight. I plan to get a couple of opinions before making a final decision, but I have already had surgery. Twice. Last surgery, while I was ON THE TABLE, even the two surgeons couldn't agree about what I should do. So, I did nothing. A change to clean eating and pilates seemed to keep me pain free, for a while, but it's time to bite the bullet. I'm mostly nervous about how long this will keep me out of the saddle now that I am finally riding. Anyone else with experience in this?


----------



## Blue

O *Spanish*, I have no words of wisdom for you. I can only offer my best wishes and strong energy for healing quickly. You seem very intelligent though and I'm sure you'll research all of your options and make an informed decision. That's all any of us can do.


----------



## Change

Celeste said:


> It depends on the cowboy. Some I would really love to see in such attire.
> 
> Others? Not so much..................


Bull or bronc rider, possibly roper. I think most of the steer wrasslers ought not be sitting on fences showin' off their tight fittin' Wranglers!



SwissMiss said:


> On another note: ridingwarehouse has its president's day sale and I am planning to treat myself to a nice pommel bag :biggrin:
> 
> Yes, I put the wagon in front of the horse (no saddle, but a saddlebag :wink, but I need one anyway, lol.


Ya gotta start somewhere!

Work week is over (sorta - computer followed me home for the weekend) with 101.7 hours accrued. While the hours definitely had me frazzled, next Friday's paycheck will make me smile a bit. With the rain we're supposed to get this weekend, any hours I work will go into next pay period's marathon. At least I got some good news today. The new gal starts March 5th. YAY!!

So Sunday the rain will be off and on. If we don't get gully washers tomorrow, and if (ha-ha "if") my boyo isn't covered in mud (he will be) I might try to get a ride in. Maybe. If the muck isn't too horrid. If not, I'll just hang out in the barn and breathe in horsey scents and then come inside and work.


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider I had the same issue. I had one surgery. Then the doctors were wanting to keep doing multiple surgeries. I had enough kids. I told the doctor that I wanted to be "spayed". Take all that stuff out. I even threatened to hire a local veterinarian, citing that he would do a good job and be cheaper anyway.

Well they took out everything except the one good ovary I had. I was able to come home the next day. I was walking my dogs in a week. Riding in 6 weeks. It was the best decision that I ever made.

I hope that you can make a good decision for yourself.

By the way, the human doctor did it. I should have asked the vet and saved all that money.:rofl:


----------



## Change

@Celeste - Yup. Wash a horse - best way to get pictures of a horse rolling in mud. :rofl: 
@Spanish Rider - You'll get back into the saddle again, but riding _has _to take 2nd fiddle to your own health. Do what needs to be done. Do you think if we sent you tack as Get Well gifts your hubby would buy you a horse? ;-)


----------



## SwissMiss

oops, stumbled over something else 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/skito-endu...400331?hash=item1a4433e10b:g:pk4AAOSwVVRagvCd

If it would be a dryback I would be bidding for sure :wink:

If I keep up with this, @Change will get first dibs on a Diamond wool pad :biggrin:

On another note: my shimmable diamond wool pad has compressed quite a bit under the bars - anybody has a good idea on how to "decompress" it (e.g. soak it in water and see)? Or is it a lost cause and now I have a 1/2" instead of a 1"?


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> @Spanish Rider Do you think if we sent you tack as Get Well gifts your hubby would buy you a horse? ;-)


Sounds like a great plan :wink:


----------



## Celeste

My starling. Forgive the "baby talk" It eventually inspires conversation.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Celeste : MY HORSE needs to apply himself.. I can still see lots of white! :rofl: I can't get over how interactive your bird is. how old is he now?

@SwissMiss : saddlebags are always useful and can easily go on any saddle you happen to have. what is the pad that has compressed made out of? getting something wet and then shaking the shiitake out of it may work..

@Spanish Rider : very scary situation to be having surgery and not have any clear idea of what was going on. I hope this time there is a better plan! I don't have any experience with that kind of issue but it sure sounds unpleasant. Is it likely to recur if they just remove the fibroids? Is a hysterectomy a possibility?


Today, DH and I got Sultan and George out. This morning was the calm before the storm, so we took advantage of the sunshine while we could. The whole story is in my journal.




























It's currently snowing like mad. They claim only 2-3 inches but I will not believe it until it stops. Fingers and toes crossed it stays snow and doesn't change over to freezing rain..


----------



## Celeste

@phantomhorse13 The bird is 2 1/2 now. He talks and talks all the time. The best way to shut him up is to get a camera out. He sits on my hand, sometimes pinches my hand.. ouch.... , sits on my head. He is the most fun little bird ever. 

This is the same bird that I hand raised. He has quite a vocabulary. Some of it is not fit for youtube.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @phantomhorse13 The bird is 2 1/2 now. He talks and talks all the time. The best way to shut him up is to get a camera out. He sits on my hand, sometimes pinches my hand.. ouch.... , sits on my head. He is the most fun little bird ever.
> 
> This is the same bird that I hand raised. He has quite a vocabulary. Some of it is not fit for youtube.


He looks like the most fun little bird ever!! So cool how you found him and now he is quite the interesting little bird! I loved it when he laughed, so special. Kept waiting for him to play the little keyboard though


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have had the most aggravating day ever. Began with my riding buddy late this morning, she had locked her keys and phone in the truck Friday so woke up late. I nearly left without her. 

So we and a third horsey friend headed over to Georgia. There was some times going thru Atlanta on 85 that I had to be um..be very shall we say "quick"? They were both a little terrified and quickly fastened their seatbelts, but we zipped through very efficiently and arrived in plenty of time to take a much needed potty stop  

Arriving at the barn in question we were greeted with a bit of rain, not super heavy but not light either. The arena was half tolerable and half major mud puddle. Oddly enough they were just feeding the horse, stating that they were getting a late start. It was 11 or so Georgia time, so thought it was very odd to be feeding in the middle of the day...

I had a list of 6 horses I was interested in. The first she said no (the 6 yr old) stating he wasn't suitable for my needs. The next was very food aggressive with her neighboring horses, so I ruled her out. Somehow we only ended up with three that were suitable. 

So the first was brought out, a little buckskin mare with good strong black hooves and really cute black tipped ears. The barn rider rode, my friend rode, then I rode. None of us rode very long; the most that little mare worked was 30 minutes. Next was a very handsome black gelding. Right away noticed he was lame. Looked to be high up in the left hip. So we didn't ride him. Then rode the final prospect, an attractive chestnut gelding. He turned out to have a big lump on his left knee and moved his forelegs oddly. Ruled him out too, even though no obvious lameness. 

Took the little buckskin mare back out and did some ground work, waving ropes, hoola-hoops, pool noodles, etc. She passed with flying colors. 

Told the owner we needed to go eat and discuss further. Had a nice lunch and went over the list of requirements. She really did meet all my most important goals, and had such a nice, regular trot I knew I would enjoy riding her. She was a sweet girl and didn't show the slightest hint of being herd bound. 

So we drove back and I headed into the barn to make a deal. We stopped by her stall just so I could look one more time, and discovered to my horror that her right hock was puffy and hot. The dealer showed up soon after, and the only response was..."That's ok, I can sell her tomorrow when the other lady comes". 

I felt sick to my stomach and a bit mad too. Every dang horse was lame! What in the world did they do to those horses to make them look sound? It had to be something in the feed, but I don't know what. :evil:

I feel so bad for all of those horses, but especially that cute little mare. I feel so sorry I rode her and she must have been hurting. 

How did two experienced horse people miss this?? :frown_color:I am so glad we left and came back...

I will have to take a little break from horse hunting. We wasted that whole day for nothing. What kind of person rides and sells lame horses :evil:


----------



## Celeste

That particular trader is no doubt giving them bute. She is a crook and I would not go back. Get @Change to tell you about the horse she knows about.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, I'm so sorry that happened to you today. it seems there are so many more dishonest horse traders than there are honest ones. The sad part is, that little mare will sell. To someone who doesn't know what to look for. Is this an established barn? Maybe you can get online and give horrible reviews.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, I'm so sorry that happened to you today. it seems there are so many more dishonest horse traders than there are honest ones. The sad part is, that little mare will sell. To someone who doesn't know what to look for. Is this an established barn? Maybe you can get online and give horrible reviews.


Yes, it is an established barn. Been there for a long time by the looks of things. Talked to some very nice people that boarded their horses there (one was injured). Everyone had plenty of hay although not much room. 

I guess there is no law against selling lame horses and she just kept saying the mare was a good horse. She never said the word "sound" now that I look back on the conversation. 

Must take a lot of bute to make a horse move with no evidence of pain other than not wanting to pick up her right front :frown_color:

But I am sad about the thought of these poor horses going out to people that may not know much and the next thing you know they are stuck with a lame horse. Then the poor horse winds up going back thru the sales. I can't buy lame horses to save them, especially for $1500! If i needed a companion horse it would be different, but the totally dishonesty is disheartening.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, so sorry that your trip didn't go as planned :sad:
So they had a good amount of horses for sale, but out of 3 horses you were interested in, all 3 were lame??? Makes you wonder how many actually _are_ sound... Especially after the reply you got when you discovered the swollen hock...

Now you know which trader to avoid in the future...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, so sorry that your trip didn't go as planned :sad:
> So they had a good amount of horses for sale, but out of 3 horses you were interested in, all 3 were lame??? Makes you wonder how many actually _are_ sound... Especially after the reply you got when you discovered the swollen hock...
> 
> Now you know which trader to avoid in the future...


My guess would be 100% of the horses for sale are lame...or ancient or both. 

Yes I am going to avoid that place, but how does she sell so many horses? Why not sell good ones?? I just don't understand people sometimes...horses yes, people no. 

That kind of place is why my horses have a home for life.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> My guess would be 100% of the horses for sale are lame...or ancient or both.
> 
> Yes I am going to avoid that place, but how does she sell so many horses? Why not sell good ones?? I just don't understand people sometimes...horses yes, people no.
> 
> That kind of place is why my horses have a home for life.


My guess is if you look at the website, there are mostly "pretty" horses - nice color and such, and all are supposed to be sane-minded, lots good for beginners at reasonable prices... Thus more appealing for inexperienced/new owners... Voila, you just sold an unsound horse 

Sometimes I am masochistic and browse a killpen page on fb. There was a beautiful registered Peruvian going through. Seemed gentle and was riding nicely, except that she was dead lame in the back and her pasterns touched the ground with each step  Lots of people commenting how nice she was and what a wonderful riding horse she would make... Someone got her - I just hope they know what is going on and don't ride (or even worse breed) her...


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> My guess is if you look at the website, there are mostly "pretty" horses - nice color and such, and all are supposed to be sane-minded, lots good for beginners at reasonable prices... Thus more appealing for inexperienced/new owners... Voila, you just sold an unsound horse
> 
> Sometimes I am masochistic and browse a killpen page on fb. There was a beautiful registered Peruvian going through. Seemed gentle and was riding nicely, except that she was dead lame in the back and her pasterns touched the ground with each step  Lots of people commenting how nice she was and what a wonderful riding horse she would make... Someone got her - I just hope they know what is going on and don't ride (or even worse breed) her...


I just can't look at those sites anymore. It just makes me too sad for the horses...my heart is in pain cause no way to help them all. I hate that people ruin good horses then send them to auction...

I love Miss Raya's avatar picture btw...beautiful!!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I just can't look at those sites anymore. It just makes me too sad for the horses...my heart is in pain cause no way to help them all. I hate that people ruin good horses then send them to auction...
> 
> I love Miss Raya's avatar picture btw...beautiful!!


I know :sad: selling killpen horses is a booming business. And with every horse you "save", you gave them money to buy 2-3 more for the truck...

Thank you re Raya. I like the crop-pic as well


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,*
Thank you for that, but I do sometimes wish that my head had an off button.:-?

*Celeste,*
Thanks for sharing your experience. While I hope to avoid the vet option, "spaying" is definitely on the table. If you don't mind my asking, how old were you? When I was closer to 40, I was more leery, but now that I'm closer to 50 I am considering it. I guess what is holding me back is that I get violently ill with anesthesia, and because of previous abdominal surgeries (5) I know I have adhesions. Plus, last procedure, I got one of those OR viruses that kept me in bed with a fever and headache on the right side of my brain for a month. Since I freelance, I get no sick pay.

I know, I know: plenty of excuses. I really hoped that menopause would have kicked in by now, but I guess it's time I need to be more practical.

And may I just say that your starling video is one of the most amazing things I've ever seen! First of all, I know nothing about starlings, and was flabbergasted to see how incredibly well it mimics you! Truly amazing. I've already seen the video twice, and I'm dying to show it to my boys (youngest loves animals).

*phantom,*
Last time was just a diagnostic test, and, since I work in surgery, I was curious to see what was happening and the screen was turned towards me. Basically, the surgeons were deciding what should be done. One kept saying "Such a shame," and there was no definitive option offered, so I took time to think about it. That was when I had my accident, and walking again was suddenly more important than everything else.

*Change,*
What is it that you do for a living that you are working so many hours and taking work home?


> Do you think if we sent you tack as Get Well gifts your hubby would buy you a horse?


If there were ever a good reason to get the surgery, this would definitely be it! :rofl: But, please don't think my por DH is to blame. After calculating college expenses for the next 7 years, I think that having a horse won't be a realistic goal for quite some time. That way, I'll have something to look forward to when I turn 60!

*SwissMiss,*
Raya is looking so pretty in your new profile pic. 

*AnitaAnne,*
Man, that sucks. I mean, I can't understand people like that, and I know I would be the idiot to buy a lame horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish you have a tough decision ahead of you. :hug: Not sure what is the best answer, but sometimes we are faced with picking the lesser of two evils. 

Some vets I would trust more than some doctors/hospitals...seems like the longer one stays, the more complications there are. 

I nearly bought that lame mare; so disgusted with myself. My riding buddy told me I am never allowed to go back there :shrug:


----------



## AnitaAnne

On another issue, and this one comes up a lot, the barn pup. 

He is a high energy little guy that loves attention. He has the unfortunate inclination to jump excitedly all over people that come to the place. This results in muddy/wet paw marks all over people and in the case of little ones, they often crash to the ground into a puppy/child wrestling ball and both then become wet/muddy.

Most people and kiddos do not appreciate his puppy enthusiasm and I have been diligently teaching and enforcing that the proper doggy way to greet someone is to sit and stare adoringly at the person until petting occurs. 

This training has been paying off splendidly if the person is willing to reward his proper doggy sitting with some attention. 

The problem occurs when a visitor refuses to listen to requests to not pet said puppy when he is giving his enthusiastic greeting. They will state "Oh I don't mind him jumping on me" or some such response. 

How do I get them to understand young pup needs to learn and the owner really doesn't want the pup to jump all over his guests??


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, tell them just that. The owner of the pup doesn't want him to learn that jumping on people is acceptable because elderly and children can be injured. Then the dog gets blamed and it can go badly. Just tell them the pup is in certain training stage and rules need to be consistent.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
My, you really have your work cut out for yourself by training barn pups as well as humans, all the while re-desensitizing your "desensitized" horse!


A _lovely_, sunny day today in central Spain. Spent most of the day puttering around the garden pruning rose bushes (hey, all of you collect tack, so I collect roses ). Thought I'd post a photo of my favorite corner of our kitchen porch, which gets nice and sunny for having our afternoon coffee. It's our favorite part of Sunday afternoon, although we usually only get to enjoy it for about 5 minutes...


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, that look lovely!


----------



## Hondo

I think about stuff. Takes me a while sometimes. I would not be a bit surprised if the guy with the lame horses goes to a kill auction and bids on really nice looking horses that have a problem he thinks he can medicate over and sell. If one goes cheap enough, takes it home, puts a nice price on it, doctors it prior to people coming to look, and zingo, he makes a wad, after wad, after wad.

Those kinds of scams used to go on in the used auto business. But some laws were passed with high penalties that put a stop to the worst of it.

I'm not a big fan of more and more and more laws, but if something like that is not already covered under false advertising or whatever, it should be. It just should not be a buyer beware situation. Craig's list maybe, but not an established business.

rant over


----------



## Blue

*Hondo*, that is exactly the way it works. It's so sad!


----------



## Hondo

*Blue*, I guess the guy would argue that if he had not bought the horse, it would have been on its way to a rendering or slaughter house. But still.

I was raised around work horses. Back then there was no more thought of an old horse going to the glue factory than a steer going to the butcher.

Guess I'm getting old. Plus I just never knew the things about horses then that I know now. I'm sure the guy doing it thinks no more of a horse than of a steer. But he is ripping innocent people off. That should be made illegal no matter what his position on animals. He should have his licenses pulled.


----------



## Blue

*Hondo*, Agreed. It's just wrong on all levels. I find it sad that so many horses are headed to a gruesome end because humans were lazy/stupid/ignorant and didn't take care. Or over bred just from curiosity to see what they'd get. The list goes on. I'm not against meat. I eat meat. A lot of it. But what these horses go through is stomach turning disgusting.

Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider that is a lovely view! You can see so far and such a relaxing spot for a cup of coffee. Thanks for sharing. 
@Hondo what really bugs me is the fact that they are riding these horses and advertising them as safe and good on trails. When I said I had bad news for her, that the mare's hock was very swollen and hot to the touch, her response was for me not to worry, she would sell the horse to someone else. :evil: 

I would expect someone to at least ACT like they cared that the horse was lame! Or act SUPRISED that the mare was lame, but no. Her only response was she could sell her to someone else. Poor horses.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*AnitaAnne* : what a [email protected], to be showing you a bunch of lame horses! I am with @*Celeste* in assuming that mare was given bute to mask her issues - wonder if all the others were too and it just wasn't enough to hide their issues? :evil: In terms of the dog jumping, I agree with @*Blue* that you should just tell people why you insist on not allowing the dog to jump. 

@*Spanish Rider* : that view is amazing!!

@*Hondo* : horse dealers are generally very good about skirting around what laws there are. @*AnitaAnne* mentioned they never used the term "sound" and I bet there were other things not mentioned either. there is a reason "horse trader" has a negative connotation to most horse people..


Boring day here. We only got 3 inches of snow, thank goodness, but it was still enough to make everything a slushy mess as temps were above freezing and the sun was shining. We started the day shoveling out the elderly neighbor's place and then moved on to various inside projects. We managed to get the broken fridge/freezer in the LQ disconnected and removed. I am not looking forward to getting the new one in. Maybe they make them lighter now..


----------



## AnitaAnne

Was planning on riding today, but unfortunately Chivas kicked the barn pup right in the left side of his face. Located the pup and washed the blood off his mouth and nose. Left eye was swelling and also top of his head. I couldn't get in touch with the owner so stayed with pup and tried to get him to drink a bit. 

Finally owner showed up after church and I confessed all. Left it up to him if he wanted to take pup to vet. 

I drove over to Dollar Tree and bought barn pup a can of Vienna sausages in broth. He gobbled that up fine so figured he was on the road to recovery. 

By then the clouds were rolling in :frown_color: 

Later though other friend and her DH came out and got some scrub trees and vines cut down. We trimmed the branches as much as possible and made two big piles for future burning. Twice we had to stop for showers...but it got finished!! Only left there is the tree I wanted saved for the birds that like to nest there. Not sure what kind of tree it is.

The horses watched us all work from the safety of the barn where they happily munched on hay. Spoiled babies!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh wow. I just saw this e-mail...

"I wanted to thank you for your visit and interest in my horses. Sorry you didn't take the Buckskin.....she is a wonderful horse....the swelling on her hock was temporary as she was cow kicking the side of stall at the Draft mare next to her who was harassing her. She had no swelling today and was 100% sound. I did get her sold to my customer from S. Carolina this morning. Hoping you find your "perfect" horse. Thanks again."


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, I just couldn't like your post. What a crock. What are they trying to prove?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, I just couldn't like your post. What a crock. What are they trying to prove?


I have no idea!! No way would that hock be recovered today, and also although it is true there was a draft mare next to her, there was absolutely no interaction between them whatsoever! I was there for quite a while observing the horses while they finished their breakfast. There was another mare there cow kicking her neighbor and squealing; I ruled her out because of attitude BUT there was no swelling on that horse at all! 

Did I mention we arrived quite a bit early due to my "efficient" driving thru the 8 lanes of Atlanta traffic? 

I am curious; how much Bute would a horse need to not look lame?


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, how much bute depends on the level of lameness. And it takes a minimum of an hour or work. Plus the more its administered the longer it takes and less effective it is. Just tears my heart out that this happens so often in the animal world.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*if this person were truly honest, she would have at least disclosed the information about the inflammation to the woman from SC (yet no mention is made) or refrained from selling her. Do you think she is on HF, reading your messages, afraid that you are going to tell us who and where she is? Or fishing, so that when she gets another horse she'll get back in touch with you to try to sell you it? I dunno, but the clincher for me was when she was completely unphased by the inflammation, saying 'no worries - I'll sell her tomorrow to someone else'.

Of course, I have never bought/sold a horse in the US, but here papers and chips are very important. So, do you mean to say that this horse had no papers? Is that not a requirement in the US? Here, all our horses are registered with the Spansh Horse Federation, and a non-papered horse cannot be insured, compete, travel or even leave your property. (As riders, we all have to be registered with the Federation also.) These "papers" are sort of like a passports, listing bloodlines, previous owners, stamps for vaccinations, etc. That way, you would know if a horse came out of the killpen. Of course, you can always buy an unpapered horse from the gypsies, but THAT is a definite buyer-beware situation, in more ways than one!


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> Oh wow. I just saw this e-mail...
> 
> "I wanted to thank you for your visit and interest in my horses. Sorry you didn't take the Buckskin.....she is a wonderful horse....the swelling on her hock was temporary as she was cow kicking the side of stall at the Draft mare next to her who was harassing her. She had no swelling today and was 100% sound. I did get her sold to my customer from S. Carolina this morning. Hoping you find your "perfect" horse. Thanks again."


This is SO much bull shiitake that I almost don't have words. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

If you had any doubt about those people being scum, this certainly cleared that up!! Even if the story was true (which we all know it wasn't), how is a horse that kicks at others while stalled "wonderful"?! Grr.

@*Spanish Rider* : there are not many regulations regarding selling horses. in theory, a horse crossing state lines needs a current Coggins and a health certificate, but with the exception of Florida, I have never had anybody so much as glance at us when we crossed state lines. horses that show in USEF events need to be microchipped and have passports, but that has not been legislated for all horses (every so often its mentioned and the horse industry promptly riots and away it goes). unregistered horses often have no permanent paperwork associated with them (maybe a bill of sale).


About to head out and see if I can find anywhere rideable..


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, that email - on top of everything else, is just _wow_ :sad:
Like rubbing it your face "See, I still sold her. You should have taken her" Wondering if the swelling went down enough to not be noticeable anymore, or if the other buyer was too inexperienced to see it...

@Spanish Rider, what a beautiful view! I could spend quite some time there drinking coffee 
Papers for horses aren't a given here and microchipping isn't common either (both enforced in parts of Europe)... Even with papered horses, some owners withhold the papers, or want double the price to send the papers along... It's a mess.

I didn't comment on your health "question" yet, but I've seen friends going through and be much happier after their surgery. Are you sensitive to any type of anesthesia or do you tolerate a spinal block better? 
And I can't believe they lowered the screen for you to watch! I asked for the same for my c-section with DS and they looked at me like I was insane, :rofl:

@Celeste, that starling is adorable!

@phantomhorse13, "only" 3 inches? It is seriously time for spring! But at least you got to tackle some inside projects that (I assume) oftentimes sit on the back burner...
And re the compressed saddle pad: it is wool felt, so maybe the soaking it trick may work. I am too chicken to try it out now, as with the perpetual rain everything is damp and doesn't dry forever... I don't want a moldy pad...


----------



## SwissMiss

I didn't rain yesterday during the day and I was all gung-ho to get some riding in, until I took a step outside and almost skated and fell in the slippery, muddy mess. Not worth risking my pony's legs :sad: 
So went to my riding buddy to pick up his Desoto saddle to see if a) it fits my pony and b) see if I like it...

Well, it is slightly wider than my current saddle and I think it will not do harm for a couple of rides, but it is still pretty snug... Initially I was hoping to like it and it would fit (after all it was custom made for my buddy's dad's Peruvians and some of them are the more broad-backed ones), so I could buy it, but this is not going to happen...
Maybe being at boot camp with all those big QH inspired Raya to become one? :wink: And it is not even fat - I can _almost_ see her ribs and easily feel them... Scaling the long, steep concrete stairs twice a day and cutting the cows apparently is good for her muscle development :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom* and *Swiss*,
Wow, I had no idea that things were so under-regulated in the US. Then riddle me this: in case of accident/liability, who is insured - the horse or rider?

I understand that no one wants to pay more, and while we Americans seem to be acutely aware of what we deem to be our individual rights, we are also a litigation-prone society, and I woundn't want to go anywhere uninsured. My husband, however, argues that I am overinsured, because I already have accident/liability insurance as required by our mortgage, then private medical and life insurance, so why do I need to pay for extra coverage through the Federation? True, but no trainer or barn here would let you have lessons without it. 


*Celeste,* I just showed my boys the video of your bird, and the thought it was a hoot that he had a Southern accent!


*Swiss,* I have never had a never block, but epidurals make me vomit also. I don't dare mention what happened during my c-sections... But, nevermind. I'll be fine. I'm a tough New Englander. Just a complainer, too!


----------



## carshon

@AnitaAnne I am so sorry the horse shopping is not going well. It boggles the mind what people will do to sell a horse and what some people will buy!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : in the case of a horse-related accident, who is or isn't liable and what is or isn't covered depends on the situation and on the specific insurance involved. our horses are included in our homeowner's insurance, however on the suggestion of our insurance agent, we have an additional umbrella policy to cover over what the homeowner's won't (such as god forbid one of us come off and the horse runs for home and gets on the road and causes an accident). while some people have the horse itself insured, we do not as putting a monetary value on an endurance horse is not as straightforward as one used for showing or breeding (aka, endurance people are cheap and take great pleasure in their horses being free or next to free.. so getting an appraisal for insured value is interesting). DH and I both have life insurance policies that we made sure do not discriminate against "extreme sports" (which riding is considered in some cases).


Today I got George and Sultan out. The whole story is in my journal.






































It's been raining most of the afternoon, so the ground is a huge mess now. However, we are forecast for near record-setting warmth tomorrow and Wednesday, so if rain will stop falling from the sky, maybe I can get more saddle time..


----------



## Celeste

Spanish Rider said:


> *Celeste,* I just showed my boys the video of your bird, and the thought it was a hoot that he had a Southern accent!


I had never noticed that my bird has a Southern accent. :rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> I had never noticed that my bird has a Southern accent. :rofl:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Change

*Spanish *- I am a system configuration and data manager for a company that builds toys for the Army. We're in the early stages of low rate initial production, so all of the drawings and production parts are being examined to the nth degree, which means lots of drawing corrections that have to be made before authorization to begin production - hence many many hours of work for the 2 person job I am currently doing by myself so we can still meet contractual delivery dates. Also - since a large portion of my job is done on my computer (other than the physical inspections), I can bring my work computer home and remote into the company's network. 

AnitaAnne - There's a horse-dealer's web site that I've looked at a time or two - also in GA. Now I'm wondering if it's the place you're talking about. If it is, I'm glad I didn't bother to go looking. I have this bad habit of saying what I think. I might have been arrested.

And it's past my bedtime, so .... my stuff will have to come at another time.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
I was getting stressed out just reading about your job. Working from home has its pros and cons. I love working in my jammies, but sometimes it's hard to say "Enough!" and walk away. Plus, both DH and I work from home, so we never have a chance to miss each other. Does your company plan on hiring someone for the other half of your 2-person job?

*Celeste,*
Speaking of animals and accents, curiously enough, my dogs are bilingual. They understand basic commands and key words (like ham, toy, walk, bath) in English as well as Spanish. Our vet thinks it's so much fun to try her English out on them. Funny thing is, Cookie (little black mutt) only understands "lie down" in English because I think "túmbate" in Spanish has too many syllables for her to understand. As a result, my 80-year-old Spanish mother-in-law tries to give her the command in English, which she pronounces "la-EE-lan". And, it works!


Saw the new black stallion work under saddle for the first time yesterday, and I have a conformation question: why is it that some horses' fores do an outwards circular wingy-dingy motion (very technical, ay?)? I am told that Lusitanos are very prone, but are any other breeds? And, why is this? Too narrow in the shoulders/chest? Is it something that can be improved? I have seen horses with this conformation used for driving, and it looks quite flashy in baroque breeds, but in the dressage ring? I dunno, but this horse's movements, especially cantering in 20m circles, just did not feel right.

As for my own conformation, I did ride yesterday, although for only about 35 min because I was tired. The new horse loves contact, which is something new for me. While I feel it's a great workout and I have no pain, I am so sore the day after in my biceps/tríceps, upper back and abdomen. I thought I was in better shape and feel like such a wuss.


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> Saw the new black stallion work under saddle for the first time yesterday, and I have a conformation question: why is it that some horses' fores do an outwards circular wingy-dingy motion (very technical, ay?)? I am told that Lusitanos are very prone, but are any other breeds? And, why is this? Too narrow in the shoulders/chest? Is it something that can be improved? I have seen horses with this conformation used for driving, and it looks quite flashy in baroque breeds, but in the dressage ring? I dunno, but this horse's movements, especially cantering in 20m circles, just did not feel right.


Love your technical wingy-dingy :wink:
As far as I know (and please someone correct me if I'm wrong!) "it depends": when the movement is coming from the knee, it is considered paddling and a fault, as it is very hard on the joints. When it is coming from the shoulder, it is "winging" and is very coveted in Peruvians (called "termino"). I once heard the theory that the front legs needed a longer "way" to keep the evenly spaced 4-beat gait, as the hind legs were reaching so far under the horse... However, it seems the current taste in show horses is for horses with lots of termino, and now I see a bunch of horses with lots of front action, but the rear hardly keeps up *sigh*


Here's a random clip I found online:


----------



## carshon

Agreed on the termino and paddling. It depends on where the motion comes from - knees or shoulder. My gaited mare will termino (but she is a Walking horse so there is no "termino") and her running walk is smoooooth. But a horse that paddles sometimes is also pigeon toed or other conformational issues.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Swiss*,
I know nothing about gaited horses, and less about Peruvians, but riding that horse looks like it would be like sitting on a sofa! Again, I know nothing, but it looks like there is a whole heck of a lot going on up front and not much in back. Isn't that exhausting for the horse?

*Carshon,*
This horse is not pigeon-toed. In fact, he is ram-rod straight. The "paddling" wingy-dingy-thingy is more pronounced in the outer leg when at an inside bend.


I've uploaded a short video so you can see what I mean. It is especially obvious when he comes down the left wall and comes around the corner.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, studies have been done and gaiting is per se "harder" for the horse than trotting... But yes, much more going on in the front than the back - ideally the back legs should just glide as far forward as possible...


And yes, it _is_ like sitting on a sofa. Why do you think I am riding one :wink: At shows there is the "champagne class", where you ride a preset number of rounds, as fast as possible, with a filled-to-the-rim glass with champagne. Winner is the one with the fullest glass :cheers:


Raya is still building up strength and is learning that different speeds in gait are a "thing". She is smooth as glass at a slow gait, but gets choppy when pushed. When we tried (and managed!) to keep up with the cantering mustangs she was far from smooth - I was considering 2 point for a while :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider Wonky gaits like paddling may be desirable in the short run, but they have to have an effect on the long term joint health of the horse. I had a Tennessee Walking Horse that swung his back legs out so far out it was ridiculous. He started having lameness issues by age 10. Well put together horses can gait properly. 

We had some dogs that would come into the veterinary clinic I worked in years ago. They were beautiful Golden Retrievers. They were the most obnoxious creatures ever. We finally found out that they didn't understand English. They only understood Japanese. We were taught how to say sit, stay, and get in the kennel in Japanese, and the dogs were wonderful. I guess they thought we were all idiots that didn't know how to talk.


----------



## SwissMiss

Lol, my cat and Raya understand a mix of Swiss German and English...Considering that I only have Raya for 2 years, she must be pretty smart to learn a new language :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Change : your job sounds very stressful. I hope you get some help! no wonder you have trouble finding time to ride..

@Spanish Rider : the movement of that black is very interesting. I would love a conformation pictures if you ever get a chance. Something must explain the dramatic way he moves those front legs!

@Celeste : learning Japanese to work with Goldens.. how funny is that?! we had a client who trained their GSDs using german commands "because it sounded cool" and I always wondered if they were saying any of the words correctly. 


On Tuesday, I got Hombre and Polo out. The whole story is in my journal.






































Yesterday, I got Sultan and George out. It was _hot_!






































The predicted rain came in overnight and the temps have dropped to below normal. I did my best to ignore the wet snow mixed in with the rain when I ran errands this morning. It's supposed to rain for days, which will have everything an even sloppier mess. At least its not ice..


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
I love the idea of the champagne class! I once saw a video of a "red wine challenge" by a dressage rider in beige breeches in Portugal who did a full string of flying lead changes down the arena with a glass of red wine in her hand, which she proceeded to drink at the end. If I did that, I'm sure I'd get red wine up my nose and there would be one left to drink!

*Celeste,*
We had a similar experience with our rescue dog, a black lab who belonged to a French family. She would just look at us dumbfounded because our pronunciation was obviously not very good! We have re-trained her in Spanish, but her comprehension is a bit wonky (either that, or she fully understands and does whatever she wants anyways!).

*phantom,*
My grandmother's property had a large area of fir trees like in your photo. Brings back memories of hide-n-go-seek. I will try to get some more photos of the stallion.


At the risk of sounding selfish, I have to say that I feel pretty good about my riding today. I had wanted to mention it before, but my new trainer is overly complementary of my riding at times. I would justify this to myself, thinking, "Oh, that's because I pay him" or "because I am a new client" or "because I am old and no one expects me to do anything sort-of well" or "because I am broken and he pities me" or "because his other clients must be newbies", etc. However, yesterday I was riding with a younger woman (mid-twenties) who was experienced, and twice he told her to watch my leg position to correct her own. WOW! I felt pretty good! At least I can now be confident in my leg position, if nothing else!

So, feeling more confident, maybe one day I will get my DH or DS to take a video of my class. That way we can all laugh at my horrible seat, hands, shoulders, etc., and then say, "AAAAAH, but look at that leg!":rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : we are always our own worst critic. I would love to meet your new instructor so I could give him a huge hug and thank him for helping you realize what a good rider you are! While everyone has things they can improve on, that doesn't negate all the work you have already done to achieve your current level of skill. Can't wait to see some video of your class!


We got 3/4 of an inch of rain yesterday and its raining/snowing lightly already today. Temps are back to normal (a balmy 34 this morning with a real feel of 26), so I am very glad I took advantage of the nice weather earlier in the week. More rain due tomorrow and Sunday, too. At least it's not ice (or so I keep telling myself).

Today I may see if I can modify a pad to use for Phin's saddle for training - not sure if my skill level is a match for what I envision. Ah well, what else am I gonna do on the second rainy day trapping me inside. I figure if I mention it on here, that may give me some accountability to actually DO it..


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, *phantom *said what I was thinking way more eloquently :wink: You put a lot of hard work in your riding and have apparently a great instructor. Please (if you feel comfortable) share a video of a lesson!
@phantomhorse13, the last 2 days were lovely here as well. A nice. breezy 85 with plenty of sunshine... And of course there was no way to take off work... So glad you rode for me :biggrin: Tonight thunderstorms are expected to roll in and it's supposed to rain all weekend with 3-5 inches of rain... Yay 

That will give me the time to finish cleaning/conditioning the Desoto saddle - there was a reason why it smelled soooo badly like mold...

Any of you using a Thinline pad for riding? Since the saddle is pretty snug, I don't really want to use my wool pad and make it even snugger... Would a 1/4 inch thinline pad (just the foam) with a thin English pad work? The saddle seems to have some foam under the bars as well... :think:


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Would a 1/4 inch thinline pad (just the foam) with a thin English pad work?


That is exactly what I use for training rides. It has worked great so far with the Rubicons. I haven't ridden Phin enough in the Pandora yet to really know, but the handful of rides I have done have not shown any immediate issues. I wish the Thinline was a bit wider in the back, as the Pandora panels are a touch wider than it is.




















If you take pics of the Desoto on Raya, I am sure people would be happy to give their opinion on the fit as best we can see online.


----------



## SwissMiss

Are the English pads getting soggy with sweat? Raya sweats a ton and I don't imagine a soaking wet pad is comfortable...
Since I'm saddle shopping, I am willing to change things up completely (e.g. going to English rigging, considering new pads).

Well, I am a newbie at saddle fitting, but what I did was running my fingers under the bars along her (bare) back... And got stuck in the middle... I think it should be ok (considering how tight my saddle is) for a ride or two to figure out if I like the saddle in general...


----------



## Change

*Spanish *- the job isn't really that stressful - except sometimes when dealing with all the meetings to go over what we've already gone over several times over. I hate meetings. I have too much work to do to be sitting around discussing things we've already discussed! LOL! And yes, we've hired a new person, but she doesn't start until 5 March. By then, hopefully, things will have slowed down enough that I'll have time to train her! 

*Phantom *- great teaser to get me to go read your journal. A motorcycle between the ears? And no mention of spooks, explosions, or .... ? 

Years ago we bought a Doberman Pincher from a guard dog company. His name was Luger. All of his commands were words similar to normal but not, as a means of ensuring only the owners/trainers could control him. So - if you wanted him to sit, you'd say, "Luger! Park," or if he was to stay at heel but watch someone, "Luger! Eyes." 

And of course, while living in Japan we had to become semi-bilingual with the little mutt we adopted while he also learned English. Eeyah means No! Which also happened to be the very first word my middle son learned.... and used most often!

Today is supposed to be warm and muggy and all the fields/trails will by mud and soup from the rains during the week. I'm thinking I really don't care. I haven't ridden in 2 weeks and I need my horse fix. Of course, it's supposed to rain for the next two days - it's the weekend, after all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : yes, the pads get soaked. especially in the summer, I can actually wring them out when we are finished. As long as they are secured properly, I have never had that be an issue in terms of rubbing.




Change said:


> Eeyah means No! Which also happened to be the very first word my middle son learned.... and used most often!


:rofl:

Maybe I am not pronouncing it correctly, but that sounds a lot like the noise most non-horsey people seem to think is required to make horses go forward..


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
You have the fabest tack ever. Love all the colors and don't know what half of it is for! 


> we are always our own worst critic. I would love to meet your new instructor so I could give him a huge hug and thank him for helping you realize what a good rider you are!


He is fun to work with, that's for sure. When I do something especially well, he starts saying things like, "That's mi Americana!" or "Who knew Americans could ride Spanish horses!" or, my favorite, "Yes, very well fandango!", which always cracks me up. I'm going to make him a t-shirt with that one. :smile:

And, I suppose my over-critical nature is also influenced by always having ridden at competition barns. I mean, when everyone I ride with is at the top of their game, comparisons are very dangerous. 

*SwissMiss,*
Thank you for your encouragement. I admit that I know less than nothing about saddle fit, but it would be interesting to see your photos and learn a bit.

*Change,*
So, you lived in Japan? Mum did too, during the reconstruction after the War on the Yokohama base (my grandfather was Army Corps of Engineers). She was just a kid and remembers not liking the food, so the only Japanese word she still recalls is "sukoshi" (a little bit). My dining room is full of Japanese porcelain and art that my grandmother shipped from Yokohama to Boston, and I've now shipped to Spain. My Mum is having a hard time deciding what to do with all the kimonos...


Sorry to hear that everyone is having so much rain. On the flip side, we have not had rain for weeks. We have had several tough years, and we really needed a wet fall/winter, but it has only rained 5 or 6 days since October. A friend of mine a few towns over just told me today that their summertime water bans were never lifted this year, so there is no water after 6 pm. In February?!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Weather woes here too. No rain but 6 inches of snow overnight and it sounds like another 8 coming tomorrow. Hope I can still get a ride in Sunday around the house... Gotta say love the Subaru again! F350 is in the shop after last weekend and so it was my only option for getting out of our unplowed driveway this morning and that little car acted like it was nothing. Miss my horses, so ready for it to be April 17 so my 60+ hour weeks are over. 

Love hearing about everyone's saddle fitting. I think I'm going to have a heck of a time with my new guy.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : what about my tack do you not know the use of? I am happy to explain (just no laughing at my DIY don't-shoot-us rump rug).

@QueenofFrance08 : ugh to that much snow!! i was cringing on your behalf watching the weatherman talking about the big snows out that way. assume you do something with taxes, since you are excited about mid-april?


I am happy to report I did NOT need to sew! When searching for the pad I had intended to modify, I actually found a square dressage pad (with keepers) which will fit the bill perfectly. Yet more reinforcement for my horsey hoarding. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Celeste

I know. It is evil of me to post this picture with all of you guys up north freezing. Just remember, this summer we will be cooked.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, no, not evil :wink:
We had 85 yesterday and above 82 today... Now with the rain still upper 70ies...
I would take cold, if it would STOP RAINING!

@Spanish Rider, can we send some rain your way?

My friend in AR sent me a pic this morning: he soon needs a boat to get to the barn and apparently his barn got flooded already last night - and another 10 inches of rain in the forecast.

While it's pretty muddy around the barn, it is built almost at the highest point (there is one separate pasture that is higher), so the water just ran through the aisle and went down the drain... Pretty clever setup :biggrin:


----------



## SwissMiss

I forgot: @phantomhorse13, what kind of pad do you use for races? I assume you don't want to layer, or have a soaking wet pad for hours at a time...

While I really like my diamond wool felt pad, I am open for suggestions 
Still oogle skito drybacks, but they cost a fortune  and I wonder how well they wash - Raya sweats up a storm and thus would muck up the fleece rather quickly. But if her girth is any indication, she seems to love real fleece :biggrin:


----------



## SwissMiss

The double-post monster is at large again...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Celeste : I hope you were able to ride in that lovely weather!

@SwissMiss : we use Toklat Matrix pads for competitions - and they are every bit as expensive as skitos are. :icon_rolleyes: they and the skitos do wash very well however! they can also go into the dryer, but that makes me paranoid so I line dry them and just fluff them in the dryer after.


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*SwissMiss* : we use Toklat Matrix pads for competitions - and they are every bit as expensive as skitos are. :icon_rolleyes: they and the skitos do wash very well however! they can also go into the dryer, but that makes me paranoid so I line dry them and just fluff them in the dryer after.


Lol. I would probably be the same - too paranoid to ruin it! Wondering how long it will take to air dry it here... My wool pad and the fleece girth take sometimes a couple of days to dry (don't you just love high humidity?)...

Out of curiosity: do you use your thinline/english pad setup for conditioning rides just because you don't need that much back protection, because of the ease of washing or a combination of both?

Sheesh, I'm spamming the thread  Sorry guys


----------



## Celeste

It is very hard to line dry stuff here. If it is a windy day, there is hope. I often hang stuff indoors and put a fan on them. If the heat or air conditioner is going, they dry faster.


----------



## SwissMiss

Celeste said:


> It is very hard to line dry stuff here. If it is a windy day, there is hope. I often hang stuff indoors and put a fan on them. If the heat or air conditioner is going, they dry faster.


That is my experience as well. Unfortunately the option of drying something horse-related inside is not viable, as DH is extremely allergic to horses...


----------



## Change

I'll just skip over the pad maintenance convo...

Yesterday I picked up a 5' round bale and a couple square bales. Again, my hay guys proved they like me and filled up my bale-bag with 70 or so lbs of broken bale hay for nothing. Gotta love free hay. Got home, and that's when I realized I couldn't move that monstrous round bale into the garage on my own! Luckily, about then, my neighbor returned home so I enlisted his and his son's muscle to roll that thing off. I'm not sure what that thing weighs, but it, and 6 square bales only cost me $90. Right now, I'm just peeling off sections, but if I decide to continue with the rounds, I may have to invest in a ring.

After unloading, it was time for manure management. The cart was loaded twice and unloaded once. I decided the unloading could wait because suddenly I decided I wanted to ride!

Here's what I faced:








Here's what came off:








This got saddled:








And the obligatory between-the-ears shot:








After the ride, I decided, since grass is growing, it was time to split the field, so I put up some temporary porta stall fencing until I can run wire. It was 6 when I finished, so I fed and collapsed!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, the trail doesn't look too bad. Here you would trudge through knee-deep mud/slop...

Tango is doing his best to become a BAB :rofl: In German there is a color description called "erbraun" (aka brown as soil), so he's on track :wink:

Glad you got some riding time in!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss saddle and saddle pad talk!! WOOT! Just do what I do; keep buying stuff hoping something fits :redface: eventually_ something_ fits 

Your DH is allergic to horses? Do you have to shower before you can smooch??

Crazy weather everywhere! Rain day after day, then hot then cold. 
@Spanish Rider Nice to get compliments from your instructor!! You deserve every one!! We must see a picture of that perfect leg 

Paddling is not a fault in Dressage; but I hate trying to ride a paddler. The gaits feel weird and it is hard to feel the leads. It does make them feel smoother to ride though. 
@Change wonderful you got a ride in!! Tango looked cleaner than Chivas did...a little dirt never hurt anyone...

I was thinking of you and all your hours when I agreed to work an extra day this week. Evening shift too so didn't get off work until 11:30pm. That was a bit tough...

Meetings that go over the same old same old drive me bonkers, but it happens all the time...We went from Tuesday morning huddle to every morning huddle :icon_rolleyes:
@phantomhorse13 the picture of the kid on the motorcycle was a teaser for sure! When over to your journal to read all about it. TG neither you or Sultan were hurt! That kid must be part of the entitlement generation :evil:

Nice you got all four horse ridden and didn't overheat in the oddly high temperatures! 
@Celeste Air-conditioning; the latest thing in dryers for the south! I put mine on the shower rod right under a vent


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
Read your post on the trail thread. What on Earth happened?!

I never said my leg was perfect! Oh man, how am I going to share a video if you expect perfection? :frown_color:


*Change,*
You busy woman! Your horse has a very sweet face. I know nothing about hay bales except that large ones me me nervous. My FIL's cousin was crushed to death by bales that fell on him from the hay loft. Do be careful.


*SwissMiss,*
I know nothing about saddle pads, although I did have a ThinLine in my hand in the clearance section of the SmartPak outlet store this summer. I put it down and walked away because I didn't think I'd ever be riding again. Dressage trainer uses sheepskins anyways, but OH the smell!

DH is allergic to horses? As for drying gear, when I was jumping I was interested in those heated drying racks that are used in the North for ice hockey gear, etc. I thought that it would be a good idea to dry out those heavy plastic leg protectors. I don't know how well they work, though. Of course, now I use polo wraps anyways.


*phantom,*
I was joking about not knowing what your tack is for. The saddle design, however, is quite interesting.



Beautiful, sunny weekend here. Getting lots of gardening done when I should be working. :| On Wednesday, eldest son is off to Genoa, Italy for a week as his class is doing an exchange with another high school there. Hope he gains some pizza and pasta weight, as lately school stress keeps him from eating much here at home. Making some cinnamon rolls this morning in the hopes that he and his brother will eat them all before I have the chance to.


----------



## Change

*AnitaAnne *- ditto what Spanish said. That was a worse tease than Phantom's motorcycle between the ears!

*Spanish *- thank you for the complement on Tango's face. He is a sweet boy. The round bale I had to enlist the neighbors' help with is 5' wide and 5' tall and several hundred pounds. They loaded it on my truck with a tractor. I figured it'd be easy enough to roll off my truck, forgetting that my driveway has a slight slope - uphill toward the garage. And not to worry, I was never in a dangerous situation.

*SwissMiss *- _erbraun_, huh? Yeah, Tango tries his darndest to blend into the surroundings by being dirt colored. LOL! I sometimes joke that he just wants to be a buckskin like Cally! She wasn't any cleaner, you just don't notice it as readily.

See?








Of course, since it rained again, both horses now look like wetter versions of _erbraun_!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, I made a typo  it's _erdbraun_ Sorry -my German is getting worse by the day 

But Cally is just my kind of color


----------



## Spanish Rider

> both horses now look like wetter versions of erbraun!


Otherwise known as _mudbrown_? :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sorry all, was not trying to tease, was trying to be umm...discrete. Have failed miserably and should have kept all that to this nice thread instead of that more open trail thread :frown_color:

Mud brown horses! I'm a member of that club too! While officially Chivas is Chocolate colored, we all know that is just a nicer way of saying erdbraun 

My next horse shall be named Erdbraun :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> My next horse shall be named Erdbraun :rofl::rofl:


Or if you want to use the Swiss German word for it, it would be "härdbrun". For me this sounds nicer, but I am partial :wink:

btw, you don't have by chance a teal-colored pad in your -ahem- collection, you would like to get rid of?


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Or if you want to use the Swiss German word for it, it would be "härdbrun". For me this sounds nicer, but I am partial :wink:
> 
> btw, you don't have by chance a teal-colored pad in your -ahem- collection, you would like to get rid of?


Will keep härdbrun in mind!! The dots over the "a" make it look so fancy 

Nothing teal I am so sorry to report :frown_color: I love that color and have thought of using it many times, but hard to find things to match so I stuck with the easier colors, red, green, blue and pink/purple.


----------



## phantomhorse13

SwissMiss said:


> Out of curiosity: do you use your thinline/english pad setup for conditioning rides just because you don't need that much back protection, because of the ease of washing or a combination of both?


Both. And I am cheap.

So far, the horses have not told me they need any more pad for conditioning rides, so its much cheaper to buy a thin quilted pad to destroy than one of the good ones! Generally the training pads are falling apart within a year.. maybe 18 months. I don't mind spending $20-30 yearly to replace a pad, but I surely would mind having to replace a $200 pad yearly. Even if the better ones lasted twice as long as the thin ones, that is still more expensive in the long run.

@Change : glad you are getting saddle time! had to chuckle at the filth, tho Tango really needs to apply himself more, as there were lots of places not covered. my boys could give him lessons.. kudos to you for dealing with hay that normal mortals needs tractors to handle! 

@AnitaAnne : I hope your knee isn't bothering you too badly after your adventure.. 

@Spanish Rider : I don't think anybody was being serious about expecting you to have a perfect leg position. bet you are worlds ahead of a lot of us though. your mention of cinnamon rolls had me drooling..


Last night, DH and I went to the ECTRA awards banquet. More details are in my journal. This morning, Phin's pen had turned into a pond after 3 inches of rain in the last 36 hours (on top of already saturated ground).










As a result, jail shrunk.. poor guy.










So far he is handling it well, though he does keep dropping his head to peer under the panel as if wishing he was even shorter..


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*


> was trying to be umm...discrete.


Yeah, well the "Mature and _Discrete_ People Over 40" we are not! Some of us are having a hard enough time with the "mature" part!


> The dots over the "a" make it look so fancy


Spoken like a true dressage rider!

*SwissMiss,*
Your're making me drool with thoughts of teal. I had a gift certificate to use at the home/garden/hardware store (Leroy Merlin, know it?), so DH and I went yesterday with the aim to buy a fire extinguisher (which they did not have - WHAT?!). Guess what I walked out with? Teal outdoor cushions for my porch. If I sit on them after riding, can I consider them tack?

*phantom,*


> bet you are worlds ahead of a lot of us though


OK, now I definitely need to upload a video to prove you wrong!

Poor Phin!

Hurry and come get one... there are only three left!


----------



## Hondo

I had to loosen my belt one notch after only looking at that. Should turn that in to the forum fuzz as an indiscreet picture but I'll let it pass.........this time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hondo said:


> I had to loosen my belt one notch after only looking at that. Should turn that in to the forum fuzz as an indiscreet picture but I'll let it pass.........this time.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 poor Phin! Locked in a tiny jail cell...he looks pitiful standing there at the gate. Sure hope he doesn't try to crawl under!!

How is his leg doing btw? Swelling down yet?


----------



## AnitaAnne

I may have found a prospect that will trot and although not as slow as a grazing pace, should be better suited...he is a lighter color than our mud here, but may still name him Sir Härdbrun of Erdbraun 

Doesn't that sound fancy??


----------



## phantomhorse13

AnitaAnne said:


> How is his leg doing btw? Swelling down yet?


Today, that leg is totally normal - cold and tight and the splint isn't reactive to palpation. I guess swimming is good therapy?! :think:


Hope the prospect pans out. When are you going to see him/her?

@Spanish Rider : there would certainly not be any of those sticky buns left if I was there!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Turns out the horse is in the very opposite part of Alabama as I am...300 miles south west of here. 5+ (closer to 6) hour drive. Going to have to really think about driving all that way to look at one horse :frown_color:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, love the name!
My friend in AR just told me today that he wants to sell his Pinto mare... Gorgeous mare out of the Appendix I used to show - or rather be passenger :wink: I started riding (after a 20 year hiatus) in November and March was the first show (walk-trot) on a opinionated, hot 4 yo mg: But she had such a nice, sweeping gait *sigh* And now he wants to sell her filly, that moves the same...
@Spanish Rider, those cinnamon rolls look drool-worthy! YUM!
@phantomhorse13, poor Phin in his even smaller jail :wink: But very glad that his leg seems to heal nicely!
Nice haul at the banquet! Congrats!!!

You guys are a bad influence on me - suddenly 3 saddles don't seem excessive, lol

Spent the rainy day out on the covered porch cleaning my Peruvian saddle... As much as I like some pretty tooling (and rather enjoy cleaning tack), scrubbing a saddle for hours with a toothbrush and picking dirt out of crevices with a toothpick are a little bit over the top... I think, if I can help it, my next saddle will be plain :think:

I also deep cleaned the Desoto saddle; now all the green fuzzies are gone and it looks pretty decent. According to the owner it was made for their most roly-poly Peruvian. Then why is it tight on my horse??? According to Raya I'm starving her :rofl:

*edit: tried to include a clip of my starving pony, but somehow I didn't manage... Will keep on trying :wink:*


----------



## Celeste

If three saddles is excessive, then I am a hoarder. I need a larger tack room to even figure out what all I have.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Hondo,*
Terribly sorry for my photographic indiscretions, but it's entirely *phantom's* fault! :lol:

*AnitaAnne,*
Glad to see the pony search is still on.

*SwissMiss,*
Do I dare ask what you do to get your tack so dirty?

*Celeste,*
_Hoarder_ is such an ugly word. I prefer _collector_.


Lookie, lookie what's a-comin' our way! Hope the predictions are right for once!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, yay for some rain!!!! Keeping my fingers crossed you actually get some!


How my tack gets so dirty? We're rolling in the mud, of course :rofl:


Well, the loaner probably never saw any saddle soap or conditioner in the last couple years, despite regular (3-4x per week) use on the trail. But, since it was covered in mold, the leather must still be decent - dry leather doesn't seem to get moldy here :wink:


My own? Trail riding in the woods in the South = lots of dust or mud, depending on how much it rained, pollen galore. Add in abundant intricate and very detailed tooling (even on the sweat flap that is never seen except while cinching up!) and you have the perfect storm for a tack-cleaning nerd like me... I do that at least once a year, if not more...


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, some how I missed that you had a loaner saddle, and I must admit that I've never seen tooled tack. Must be a nightmare!


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> OK, some how I missed that you had a loaner saddle, and I must admit that I've never seen tooled tack. Must be a nightmare!


This one only has border tooling, so in principle not that bad to clean. But I can't stand it if the crevices are filled with dirt - apparently I am still Swiss at heart :rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : that is a long way to go to see just one horse. no chance there are any others in the area?

@SwissMiss : better you than me when it comes to cleaning tack. I am not a fan of cleaning plain leather; no way would I have the patience to do anything tooled.

@Spanish Rider : I would happily share my rain. Bet several others (like @Change for example) would, too!


Today, I got Sultan out for a long ride. The whole story is in my journal.




























Tomorrow I plan to ride with Nicole, who is finally back from vacation.


----------



## Hondo

Clean stuff makes me break out in hives.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Hondo, I hope a clean saddle isn't one of the things making you break out in hives :rofl: contact dermatitis? :rofl:
@phantomhorse13, glad Sultan was doing so well! Is it just the lighting, or *gasp* dirt, or is he turning redder for real?

And deep down I must be a masochist: I like cleaning tack (yes, including toothpicks and all) and bathrooms mg: In my defense: with both you see a vast improvement rather quickly :wink:


----------



## SwissMiss

For once it didn't rain all day today, so I decided to see how well/bad the loaner saddle really fits...
Added some pics (admittedly not the best ones), to hopefully get y'alls advice/opinion as well.

I think it's actually better than I thought after the initial, quick toss on her back.
There is some empty space just behind her wither, but a folded up towel improved things a ton. And with no saddle pinching there anymore, I think she will fill in soon again..
















Next time I need to grab a step stool. Standing on my tiptoes wasn't enough, lol








This shows it pitches a bit forward...








and the towel takes care of it








Raya is getting the hang of ground tying: today I putzed around with her feet, groomed her and all the try-on-the-saddle... Walking repeatedly into the tack room and back and Raya just stood there. She was thoroughly disgusted by the whole procedure, but she stood there like a rock


----------



## Hondo

SwissMiss said:


> @Hondo, I hope a clean saddle isn't one of the things making you break out in hives


Wouldn't know. Have never ridden in a clean saddle. Sounds scary though!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Hondo : I find it hard to believe you never clean _anything_, just are selective about what. I cannot, for example, see you leaving Roman's bed in a state of filth nor Hondo's saddle pads..

@SwissMiss: Sultan is certainly filthy - he especially seems to enjoy coating his entire head with mud. I will try to remember to take a picture before I groom him next time. But he is also getting more and more fleabitten as he ages, so is turning back to the bay he was born as.

I think that saddle has some potential. Its a touch too wide at the moment, but the angles seem to match Raya well. While having to deal with pads and shims is annoying, I agree that having a saddle that fits better may encourage the empty pockets behind her shoulders to fill in. Easier to remove shims or buy another pad than it is to find another saddle. Hope the weather gives you a break so you can get some test rides in. Good girl to ground tie so nicely!


I will be heading over to Nicole's later this morning. Later, DH is planning to come home from work a bit early so we can address the new pond in the paddock and hopefully get Phin out of super-small jail. Cross your fingers what we have planned does actually work..


----------



## Hondo

phantomhorse13 said:


> @Hondo : I cannot see you leaving Roman's bed in a state of filth nor Hondo's saddle pads..


You are correct. I shoot for a cleanliness level somewhere between dirty and filthy, but never ever filthy.


----------



## Celeste

Hondo said:


> Wouldn't know. Have never ridden in a clean saddle. Sounds scary though!


I thought that riding cleaned them. And if you get all the dirt off, they are too slick and you will fall off.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
I was wondering the same about Sultan's coat. Interesting.

*SwissMiss,*
I still say that Raya is the cutest palomino ever. Again, I know nothing about western saddles, but what are those leg/thigh flappy thingies called? And, should there be a space between the skirt and the flap?


No riding for me today. I've been fighting a stomach bug since yesterday, so here I am lying on the sofa trying to get some work done - a review article on fecal incontinence. Karma is quite the jokester.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh, and it's raining!:loveshower:


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> Sultan is certainly filthy - he especially seems to enjoy coating his entire head with mud. I will try to remember to take a picture before I groom him next time. But he is also getting more and more fleabitten as he ages, so is turning back to the bay he was born as.


I never realized that fleabitten greys get more "spots" as they age. You know, mud packs are all the rage in spas- Sultan is just following human trends :wink:



phantomhorse13 said:


> I think that saddle has some potential. Its a touch too wide at the moment, but the angles seem to match Raya well. While having to deal with pads and shims is annoying, I agree that having a saddle that fits better may encourage the empty pockets behind her shoulders to fill in. Easier to remove shims or buy another pad than it is to find another saddle. Hope the weather gives you a break so you can get some test rides in. Good girl to ground tie so nicely!


Yes, I thought so as well that the angles match decently. And when I filled in the pockets, the tight spot just under the seat got a bit better too.
Luckily my wool pad is already shimmable... Worst case I will have to rig something on a thin pad if the other one is too thick...

Enjoy your ride and good luck with the pond removal!



Celeste said:


> I thought that riding cleaned them. And if you get all the dirt off, they are too slick and you will fall off.


Yep, learned the hard way that a frisky horse and a freshly oiled saddle make for interesting rides :rofl:



Spanish Rider said:


> I still say that Raya is the cutest palomino ever. Again, I know nothing about western saddles, but what are those leg/thigh flappy thingies called? And, should there be a space between the skirt and the flap?


Thank you :biggrin: The fenders (aka flappy things:wink should be pulled up enough so there is no gap between flap and fender, at least for me. Since I didn't put stirrups on yet, they are just flopping in the breeze.
My buddy rides with a big gap between fenders and saddle - hurts me just to look at!



Spanish Rider said:


> No riding for me today. I've been fighting a stomach bug since yesterday, so here I am lying on the sofa trying to get some work done - a review article on fecal incontinence. Karma is quite the jokester.


Sorry are are feeling crummy, but your work topic just made me laugh out loud. Very fitting, indeed! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Hondo said:


> You are correct. I shoot for a cleanliness level somewhere between dirty and filthy, but never ever filthy.


Nono, not "dirty" .. it's "well used." :wink:


@Spanish Rider : feel better!


----------



## Change

Saddles get cleaned by riding them. All the dirt comes off on your jeans! However --
@SwissMiss is making me feel guilty that perhaps I should take some time to wipe down one or two of my five saddles, since I rarely use 3 of them. But they're sort of buried under other saddles and pads and other sundry stuff I've collected. I also agree with you on the tooling! GAK! My big roper is all over floral tooling and I absolutely HATE cleaning it. I just realized I have four complete bridles with bits and reins, and for the life of me, I don't know why. Three, yes - because I had one set up for MY HORSE (aka Rapper) while he was here. But who does that 4th one go to? And I feel sort of ... dull. All my tack is black and brown, with the exception of one dark blue fleece pad I never use and the halters. I may have to buy more tack.
@Spanish Rider - Hooray for your rain. I'm just happy it isn't raining here today. That's 2 whole days without!! 

Yesterday I had to leave work early to take E to get her Senior pictures and portraits done. OMG! I think I'm going to end up spending a fortune when the proofs come in.


----------



## Hondo

I will only admit to frequent soakings of Hondo's mohair cinch in a solution of shampoo with a thorough rinse. I do wear disposable rubber gloves to insure I don't get hives from clean. Doesn't seem to bother Hondo a bit.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
Love how the conclusion to your discourse on all of your tack is: _I may have to buy more tack._ :rofl:

Senior portraits? Yup, there's another expensive American tradition I'm not sorry that my kids are missing out on. That, along with proms and class rings.


As for cleaning saddles, I second *Celeste's* opinion that the seats stay clean simply by riding. In fact, I don't think I've ever cleaned a saddle seat. But, remember when Presumido was on TV several weeks back? Well, the groom shined all the tack up real well, even the seat, and it took weeks for the saddle to get back to the way I like it. Ditto for the reins. :evil:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Change : senior pictures - ugh. while I hate to wish they come out poorly, it would be a lot cheaper if there is only one liked! and more tack is always better..


Today I went riding with Nicole. I got to ride Polo. It was a beautiful day, with lots of sun and only a light breeze. We did some hillwork for the first time in a while and Polo soon settled down.




























This afternoon, DH and I tackled the mud issue in the paddock. We worked until a bit after dark, but got it all done. Thank goodness for the skid loader!! I will take some pics of Phin's modified jail tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hay y'all! Recent posts about bugs and saddle cleaning! 

Bugs! Yuck! Do not even want to think about those creatures...But the ticks are certainly out and skeeters too :evil:

The way I heard it is one doesn't have to clean tack, especially not saddles(!), if you are using it regularly. the oil from your hands/body is supposed to oil it while you ride :smile: 

So it is all these unused saddles sitting around that need to be cleaned, or better yet they need to be SOLD
@SwissMiss the saddle looks good on Raya! Nice looking saddle btw; what kind is it? 

I too am feeling a bit guilty about my saddle, but somehow they look worse after I clean them; must be doing something very wrong...
@Spanish Rider yea rain! Would be happy to send you more of that stuff!! 

That picture your posted of those rolls! OMG they looked sinful! (or maybe its sinfully delicious) 
@phantomhorse13 I did not know horses get more flea-bitten as they age either; learn something new everyday around here. 

Haven't popped over to your journal yet to read about Sultan and the really big puddle in the picture! My brother lost a car in a puddle like that once...

So did Phin get his jail expanded again? Hope so he looked so sad in the little pen. 
@Hondo dirty is a relative term...my rear cleans a lot of dust off the saddle; is dust the same as dirt? 
@Celeste so your DH will occasionally let you ride MY HORSE NOT RAPPER? one day we must ride together!


----------



## Spanish Rider

> my rear cleans a lot of dust off the saddle


Aha! We have stumbled across a new saddle-cleaning theory: could it be that the butt size/saddle ratio has an effect on saddle cleanliess? In other words, the larger the surface area of the derrière, the larger the seat area being "buffed", therefore less cleaning is necessary? Could it be that *SwissMiss* needs a larger _tuchus_?


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> Aha! We have stumbled across a new saddle-cleaning theory: could it be that the butt size/saddle ratio has an effect on saddle cleanliess? In other words, the larger the surface area of the derrière, the larger the seat area being "buffed", therefore less cleaning is necessary? Could it be that *SwissMiss* needs a larger _tuchus_?


I wish :rofl: The opposite is rather needed  
In reality it means I don't ride enough....


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, nice ear shots with Polo. Simply love the black-tipped ears!
I don't know why, but this was the first time I actually "saw" how many rocks are on your trails. Can I send Raya (and me) to you for a year, so we can improve her feet? While she isn't living in a constant swamp anymore, it is still soft pasture...
@AnitaAnne, it's a Desoto. Custom made for my buddy's dad. It looks comfy, too. And I have proof that a padded seat is molding to the shape of your tush: the seat bones are very clearly compressed :wink: I don't think mine will be in the same spot, though (see post above, :rofl


----------



## Change

The cleanliness of my saddles has a very clear relationship to the weight of said saddle. The big 35lb roper is easily the one most in need of cleaning, whist the barrel saddle 25lbs, the gaited endurance saddle 22lbs, and the trooper 18lbs are much cleaner. Saddle #5 - western - maybe 30 lbs, just isn't that comfortable. Not sure why I keep it - other than because it's buried under other stuff and difficult to dig out. I'll admit I'm most partial to the barrel saddle because of the rough-out seat. Not a lot of slippin' and slidin'!  The endurance is very comfortable, but slick, and the trooper, while comfortable, seems to bother my back more than the others.

I also have a bareback saddle I've actually never used. Maybe someday.

It started raining again last night, and according to the news, we've had about 2" so far, with another 2 1/2" expected through tomorrow night. The ground is already saturated, so mud puddles abound. The horses were actually hiding in the barn when I went out to feed this morning. Even THEY are tired of it.

E is very disappointed because we had to cancel the trip to get her license. Flash flood warnings are in effect and lots of standing/pooling water on the roads. I did let her skip school because it's her birthday.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider thank you so much for solving the saddle cleaning dilemma; I need to get a bigger tush for the cleanest saddles! What can I go eat...no fresh baked rolls in my house :frown_color:

Yesterday discovered that my farrier has MANY horses for sale! These are ones he bought specifically to sell from friends/neighbors/clients that no longer wanted them. He sent me several videos and I was madly in love with a very nice looking, good moving, mellow 7 year old grulla dun with no white on him. Cheap too!! Arrived to discover the horse was tall. Kept getting taller as he took him from the pasture. Once the saddle (western) was on him he was a giant. Watched him ride and nearly cried I wanted that horse so much. 

But I didn't even get on. The dang horse was well over 16H tall and not what this old lady with the bum knee needs. The dressage rider inside was sobbing over lost opportunities...

So looked at the rest of the bunch; others too tall, too wild, too gaited, unbroken, too spooky...and finally found just what I wanted. A chestnut gelding 15H and gentle as a lamb. Well, to be technical about it, the little horse is actually somewhere between 14.2-14.3H or so, and a black and white paint mare! But pretty as a picture and sweet if a bit barn sour, lol. I want her but not sure I will get her because he is trying to sell her to someone else that wants two :frown_color:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> the seat bones are very clearly compressed I don't think mine will be in the same spot, though


Somewhere, some place, I read that men and women should not be using the same saddles because women's seat bones are more separated to accomodate childbirth. In fact, I also remember seeing a saddlemaker who was making saddles specifically for women to accomodate for this difference, not only for comfort of the rider but for clarity of the aids.



> I did let her skip school because it's her birthday.


I think that skipping school, and work for that matter, should be an actual thing. I might suggest it to my eldest on his 18th birthday in April.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Option #2 belongs to someone I have never met. Is selling many horse because she is going off to school. Is still keeping a few. The horse she recommends to me is her daddy's horse which is also up for sale because he will not be riding so much. 

The horse in question is a 7 year old black (he looks like brown to me) QH that they have owned since he was two. The horse is said to be very calm even when subject to many wild horses on trail rides. Has been ponied off of as a 4 yr old because another trail rider was unable to control their horse so daddy grabbed him and ponied the other horse until calmer. 

The gelding is used to a bosal, never had a bit in his mouth. I do not know how to use a bosal and frankly have so much other headgear I have no interest in adding a bosal to my collection :frown_color:

The seller has stated that he can be ridden in a halter so I will bring my rope halter sidepull and my s-hack along when I try him this afternoon (weather permitting). So long as he can ride in one of these it will be ok. 

This is the only picture she sent me, do have short video though too.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, sorry I seem to rub off on you! We were looking to find a similar horse and see what you want to get now :wink:


So sorry the grulla was too tall. While you could argue that it is easy to find stumps and stuff to get on while trail riding, I would have passed him as well - just because of the height...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
How exciting! So, you found 2 that you like, and...?

Funny, but neither in New England nor in Spain have I heard of "grulla dun", and _grulla_ is Spanish (meaning _crane_)!


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oops, sorry, I keep posting too slowly. So, good luck trying the "black" this afternoon! And my experience with a bosal is 0. Never even heard of it before (and, again, Spanish).


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, sorry I seem to rub off on you! We were looking to find a similar horse and see what you want to get now :wink:
> 
> 
> So sorry the grulla was too tall. While you could argue that it is easy to find stumps and stuff to get on while trail riding, I would have passed him as well - just because of the height...


Yeah, he was also thin...but seriously a sweetheart and not spooky at all! Just ho-hum brain. But I think he would be a hard keeper and cost me a fortune to feed. Would need a pull down ladder to get on him, seriously that horse was closer to 17H than 16H and I have trouble getting on my 14.3H Chivas...

I really like the mare, but am trying to wait and at least_ try_ the gelding...But owning two chocolate geldings? Won't that be hard on Chivas to not be the special man in my life?? :frown_color:

So, a 12 yr old pretty black and white paint mare is not exactly the same as a chestnut gelding; but close right? She isn't a bay anyway...

Yeah @SwissMiss we are the same...you are busy collecting tack just like me too as we ride our not-quite-chestnut-geldings :cheers:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> *AnitaAnne,*
> How exciting! So, you found 2 that you like, and...?
> 
> Funny, but neither in New England nor in Spain have I heard of "grulla dun", and _grulla_ is Spanish (meaning _crane_)!


Well he was as tall as a crane; the mechanical ones anyway! Not sure I can describe grulla either, he looked a bit like a faded bay with a dorsal stripe (the dun part) with a beautiful long flowing tail gently swinging *sigh*



Spanish Rider said:


> Oops, sorry, I keep posting too slowly. So, good luck trying the "black" this afternoon! And my experience with a bosal is 0. Never even heard of it before (and, again, Spanish).


Bosal is something the western folks like to start a young horse in. Not sure what the advantage is, but it is a roundish piece of braided rawhide that goes around the nose and there is a big ball of rawhide on the bottom that is supposed to weight the whole thing so doesn't press on the nose all the time. Then there is some sort of special rope one ties to it to make reins and a lead with a certain knot to use. It is all very technical and makes my brain swim...


----------



## Spanish Rider

Here they call the dorsal stripe a mule stripe (_raya de mula_).

Seems that _bosal_ is a bast***ization of the word _bozal_, which means "muzzle" (like for a dog).

Good for you in sticking to your guns on height limit and not being swayed by pretty ponies that are not the best fit for you. I made that mistake once and never will again. By the way, what is wrong with your knee? I know that I have at least one torn meniscus in each knee, but I am a bit stubborn when it comes to listening to reason. Does yours have a solution?


:clap:Woot, Woot! * 1,000 pages!!* Do we win a door prize? Some tack, maybe? :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Sorry, but as a linguist, I take exception to the censuring of the word "bast**dization", meaning "to reduce from a higher to a lower state or condition" or "to modify especially by introducing discordant or disparate elements" (Merriam-Webster). It is neither an insult, nor an obscenity. Whatever. I guess I am overly used to editing and not being edited.


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> :clap:Woot, Woot! * 1,000 pages!!* Do we win a door prize? Some tack, maybe? :rofl:



Good idea! And since *phantom* infected us all with pictures of colorful tack, it should be something _different_.
Since you made the first post on the new page, you should get to choose. How about turquoise??? Would look great on Prez as well :wink:


And you mentioning _raya de mula_ reminds me that my ponies' name is Spanish, but (as far as I know) doesn't make any sense. Or does Raya de Solana makes sense? Initially it was quite fitting for her to just be a line (she was narrow enough, lol) but now???


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> I guess I am overly used to editing and not being edited.


Want to edit my manuscripts? :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

The last time we hit 1000 the dang thing crashed and we had to restart this thread! Hope that is not our "prize" again. 

The bosal thing; don't really even know if that is the right spelling...maybe someone with much more knowledge that I have will chime in

The Buzzardation is an example of getting around the sensors...The Japanese Mushroom aka Shiitake is a favorite one


----------



## AnitaAnne

So got a text from the girl with the gelding. She has a cold and wants to postpone until next week. I politely declined explaining that I had looked at a little mare yesterday and was just waiting to see the gelding before making my decision. He was expecting an answer today as there were other people interested. 

Mentioned too that I was uneasy about a horse that has never used a bit before either; that means he would need to be trained to use something else as I don't have a bosal. She offered me a bosal but I politely but firmly declined. I really am not interested with having to learn a new skill on a new horse and have to have MORE tack. So thanks, but no thanks. 

So texted an offer_ slightly_ above asking price for the little mare and was accepted!! He will shoe her in front then bring her to me tonight :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just stopped in to update before going to the barn to fix up her stall for my new girl. 

Need to have suggestions for names as her current one is unacceptable to me. 

The only one I have so far is Satin 'n Lace and call her Lacy...Oddly enough she is colored just like the guinea pig I rehomed yesterday. His name was Leo so maybe something like Leah?


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@AnitaAnne Yay new horse! More pictures soon please!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : we do not lack for rocks! while I am sure there are barefoot horses that could deal with it, ours are all about the shoes.

@Change : sorry to hear you are floating again. I am sure E is very disappointed, but smart to think safety first.

@AnitaAnne : WOOHOO for the paint mare!! She will tell you her own name once you are around her a bit.

@Spanish Rider : a grulla is a black dun, so called because its the same color as the spanish crane. they are generally buff to silver colored horses with dark faces, a dorsal and often leg and ear barring (all dun traits).












Today I got George out for his long ride. The whole story is in my journal.





























And Phin in his improved jail:











Tomorrow DH and I are heading to the Horse Expo.. see if I can resist all that stuff calling my name!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks @phantomhorse13 for the correct grulla description!! Black dun makes sense with what this horse looked like, and he had champagne colored eyes! That might be a trait too, not sure though. He was big a gorgeous but my little mare is really pretty too! 

She arrived before dark, thankfully and promptly spooked at the wash rack! So I walked her over it and put her in her stall between Sassy and Chivas. 

Although a bit nervous, she was all business when it came to eating. My buddy and I walked into the stall with her and scraped off as many bot eggs :evil: as we could reach. She just kind of stood there peaceful and calm. 

When I changed to the other side by walking in front of her, she backed up from the food and just stood there waiting until I moved out of the way!! No pushing or trying to go around me!! Good girl! 

The problems occurred when we left the stall; then she became anxious and was looking under the door thinking about getting out! We were afraid she would crawl under the door tonight and then there would be a ruckus with others. Not wanting anyone to get hurt, new mare was put in the only stall with full half doors. 

Then she started banging on the door! So I put a clip on the latch and friend rolled a log against the door. Praying the back door will hold...

Tomorrow before work I will put up the other three in their stalls and let new mare out. This will hopefully allow her to investigate her surroundings without the others interfering. Will do this for two days then hopefully Saturday morning will let her out with the others, adding one horse at a time. 

She is very thin and her teeth are in horrible shape, so I plan to get her teeth looked at asap. I knew there was a bit of a gap in front, but not sure how much needs fixing. I've never had a horse with poor teeth, but hopefully we can get her teeth fixed she will gain weight better. 

Her taxi here, her stall showing partial door she thought about crawling under, and her rear in borrowed stall with more secure door


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*
What are you writing about? Yesterday, I finished with fecal incontinence, and now I've moved on to the comparison study of two different acute appendicitis scores. Yippee skippy.

In Spanish, _raya_ is a stripe or a blaze, which is appropriate for Raya, but it also means "ray". _Sol_ is sun, as you may know, but we use _solana_ for very bright/warm/hot sunlight. As a palomino, it is a perfectly fitting name. _Raya de Solana_ would therefore mean Ray of Bright Sunlight. In Spanish, it is actually a very pretty play on words for a palomino with a blaze.


*AnitaAnne,*
I like the buzzard substitute, but as for shiitake, I'll stick with _Schnitzel_. Sorry, *Swiss*, but to Spaniards German is very hard/tough sounding, so, when they were younger, my boys started substituting German words for swear words. Of course, their German is limited to food, so sh*t is Schnitzel and son of a b*tch is son of a Bratwurst.:biggrin:

A new horse! It's so exciting! Sort of like Chrstmas morning combined with bringing a new baby home from the hospital. I'm so happy for you. How did she fare last night? How did YOU fare last night? Looking forward to seeing pics of her face. 

I like Lacy, and I think it's hysterical you want are considering naming her after a guinea pig! If you are a SW fan, i would suggest Princess Leah/Leia.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
Our trails are extremely rocky here also. I hope to one day be able to show you photos from a trail ride. And the whole barefoot riding thing here is simply just not done.

That horse you posted a photo of is absolutely stunning! No, we don't have any grulla duns here. I dunno, it just might be my new favorite coloring... (sorry, Raya!) 

Glad to see that Phin can get out now. So cool that your DH has "toys" to help out with the paddock work. My DH is definitely not the "handy" type. I bought him a chainsaw for Christmas, and it sat in the living room in its box for 2 months! He did try it out last wknd, though, and still has all his fingers and toes, which is always a plus.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider - thank you for the translation of Raya's name :biggrin: When I asked my co-worker (he's from Salamanca) he told me it's simply garbage... I like your approach :wink:
And don't worry, you can't insult me with jabs against German. I am doing the same! German is actually my second language, as Swiss German is different and has a strong French influence. Germans always claim Swiss German is only a dialect, while the Swiss vehemently defend that it is a different language. Since the grammar is different (and of course I'm Swiss :wink I tend to agree with the different language. But it doesn't have a official written form, so we have to learn German when we are starting school...

So you edit manuscripts in the medical field? I could broaden your field with addiction work... But somehow I have the feeling that the lingo is very different in each field... Normally I'm doing ok, but -especially when I'm tired - my grammar goes out the window and you can always tell that English is not my first language (or my second or third for that matter, lol). 
@AnitaAnne, how did she-who-still-has-an-unacceptable-name fare last night? I hope she settled down a bit and is making friends with the rest of the herd. Chivas must be thrilled: another mare for him :biggrin: The way you described her behavior sounds much like a horse that has never been in a stall before, so who knows.
You re-homed your little piggie? I love them and we had some in Switzerland - now with the cat everything smaller than a big dog is eventually deemed to end up as cat food...
@phantomhorse13, that grulla is gorgeous! Most of them that I have seen in real life aren't as pretty, but I still like the color. 
And yes, I now I know why you have your boys shod! They would have no hoof left with all the riding you do!
But it still looks very nice. Raya would probably look at it, turn her head to me and be like "you must be kidding?!" and then still try to do it...
Sorry to hear you had an _interesting _ride yesterday. I know that Lyme is quite rampant in your area, but how common is EPM? 
Keeping my fingers crossed that you get some answers, and they are hopefully on the ok side...


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spanish Rider said:


> Of course, their German is limited to food, so sh*t is Schnitzel and son of a b*tch is son of a Bratwurst.


Growing up, a friend in the neighborhood was from a very religious family, so swearing was certainly not allowed. One day in utter frustration, she came out with "son of a bucket!" which mortified her and had the rest of us rolling. I still can't hear the word without an internal giggle.

I am so very spoiled by my DH on many, many levels. Having grown up on a farm, he is extremely handy and very good with equipment. While I can operate any equipment we have here, I do so very slowly and not without some fear while DH zips around and has things done in a flash. One tractor I had such a bad experience with, I told him I would never operate it again unless the building was on fire..




SwissMiss said:


> I know that Lyme is quite rampant in your area, but how common is EPM? Keeping my fingers crossed that you get some answers, and they are hopefully on the ok side...


It seems that EPM is a lot more common than anybody thought, too. Of course that begs the question is it more widespread now or do we just better know what to look for and have more accurate tests? Nothing can be easy!


----------



## SwissMiss

It is common here in the South; no surprise with the number of opossums we have here! It's simply a matter of numbers/probabilities...
But -in my opinion - better diagnostic tests have simply revealed the true numbers...


----------



## AnitaAnne

While @SwissMiss and @Spanish Rider are writing and/editing all these medical topics; I am living them! Amazing how many oddities there are in the medical profession and we are especially obsessed by the functions of the GI tract :icon_rolleyes:
@phantomhorse13 eager to hear about your haul from the equine affaire! You and your DH are such a cute and hardworking couple! Cannot believe you are afraid of anything! 

Saddened to hear EPM cases are increasing, or maybe the reporting of them is increasing. It is a big hush-hush topic here. One certainly does not let outsiders know about cases...

Have heard that cats are the carriers, not opossums as was originally thought.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste has a new ride called MY HORSE or NOT RAPPER. I now apparently have a horse called NEW MARE :shrug:

NEW MARE needs a real name. Here is a list of potential ones, looking for inspiration/ideas from y'all. 

Names:

Sadie or Sadie Mae

Satin 'n Lace (Lacy)

Kahlua 'n Cream (Kallie) 

Minuet (Minnie) 

Tootsie Roll

Cruela (JK) 

Cleopatra (Cleo)


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - strike Kalhua aka Kallie off the list, since I have a Cally. And - oh bad me - a 17h grullo dun?? Can you see the drool on my chin? Now, if he had a bit of spunk and sass, I'd be asking you how much your farrier wanted for him, how old, all the particulars. No, *Change*... no. You don't need .... _but he sounds so pretty_!

I have 3 bosals, 2 with mecate reins. They work much like a side pull except the leverage is under the chin, putting slight pressure on the outsides of the nose bridge - or if you use the reins for whoa, then (if fitted correctly) both sides. It is a very handy device for teaching a young horse to give his head. I rode Cally in one for a year because she was such a head-tosser until I found a bit that suited her - she actually doesn't like O or D-ring snaffles. LOL! The bosal with mecate is kind of handy, though, because it has a built in lead rope and the headstall can double as a halter. It's just kind of tricky learning how to tie it off when you ride.

As for names... @Spanish Rider - how do you say 'lace' or 'lacey' in Spanish?


----------



## Spanish Rider

> how do you say 'lace' or 'lacey' in Spanish?


_Encaje_. It's much prettier in English.



> Amazing how many oddities there are in the medical profession and we are especially obsessed by the functions of the GI tract


There is always something new to learn. This latest manuscript, which attempts to define an optimal scale/score for determining acute apendicitis, argues that while AA represents some 20% of emergency surgeries, there is still no gold-standard diagnostic technique, and 10-15% of patients undergo unnecessary surgery, representing more than 1 billion dollars in medical expenditure per year. Food for thought.


I am HORRIBLE at naming animals... and even my second son had no name for 3 days! (he was a preemie, and I was convinced he was going to be a she)


As for the grulla dun, I would have been turned off by the 17hh also. Been there, done doin' that.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change even dirty that Grulla dun was gorgeous and *only $750!!* Do you know how hard it was to turn that horse down? He was only a 7yr old, just a kid really. 

I felt sick. I'm still trying to get over that horse. But he is already gone. He traded him for a registered Appaloosa gelding (who is also for sale) but was holding him for me to look at first. Once I turned him down he was gone same day :frown_color:

If you want hotter, he has a nicely built 16H+ dun gelding with an almost bald face & that would be an excellent barrel/games type horse. Nicely muscled not too thick or too thin, neck nicely arched. Under 10 yrs old I think and $1000 OBO. 

He doesn't charge much for these horses most are 750-1000. 

Totally sad you don't like Kahlua 'n Cream; that is my favorite as it goes with Chivas so nicely  But to me she is leaning towards being Sadie. Seems too similar to my other mare Sassy though...

That gelding with the bosal might have been ok, but I was suspicious when she wanted another week because she had a cold. Why a whole week skipping the whole weekend? I suspect she was going to put some more training on the horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yesterday let NEW MARE out before work after putting up the other three. She went immediately out the door once done eating her breakfast. She went trotting around the pasture calling out to someone not there :frown_color:

Took a drink of water but discovered later she never ate the hay I put out by the water trough for her. Poor thing got soaking wet because we had a huge storm come though. 

Don't believe she can eat grass currently because there is a big gap between her top and bottom teeth. She is super friendly towards people which is really nice. My farrier said he saved her life and the other skinny ones he rescued from that owner. She has put on 50lbs or so since he got her and still very skinny. 

Lots of damage from the storm in neighboring towns. My boarder friend had her truck smashed by a huge oak tree that also damaged her house. No one hurt, TG, but still very hard to loose one's truck. Think it is an '02 or '03 so total loss sadly.


----------



## AnitaAnne

First day outside, can see the ribs showing :frown_color:


----------



## Hondo

Being raised in the Ozarks I kinda lean toward Sadie Mae.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hondo said:


> Being raised in the Ozarks I kinda lean toward Sadie Mae.


I like it too, but my friend hates the "Mae" part. I think Sadie Mae flows like bread 'n butter...beans 'n greens...


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne She is cute! A few pounds and she will look even better! What did you say about her training? Does she ride ok?


----------



## Hondo

AnitaAnne said:


> I like it too, but my friend hates the "Mae" part. I think Sadie Mae flows like bread 'n butter...beans 'n greens...


I don't even quite like the name Sadie by itself. Sade Mae....killer name. Or, as in Little Abner, you could go for Daisy Mae.

Front teeth not meeting is worrysome but it looks like she is either eating gras or trying.

She's colored up a lot like Dolly and Dragon's mom Molly who is a Foxtrotter.


----------



## carshon

I think she is quite stunning and needs a name more "beautiful" to fit who she will become. More like Ariel or Ardemis, maybe something like Rowen or Bliss

I have a Tillie Mae - and she is named that because she looks like a little old lady- and Sadie Mae reminds me of a dense southern girl (no offense to any Southerners on this site!)


----------



## QueenofFrance08

I have a Daisy Mae so I'm partial to Sadie Mae!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne She is cute! A few pounds and she will look even better! What did you say about her training? Does she ride ok?


Thank you ma'am! I kind of fell in love with her right away. Sweet girl if a bit barn sour but maybe more herd bound (which I hate *sigh*)

She rides fine; he rode her w/t/c/ although I only saw her take the left lead not too worried about that. I only rode w/t because of the site. Basically we were just riding up and down his dirt and stone driveway maybe 100 feet with dogs running along and barking and stuff. She was a bit tender on the stones. He used his "one dollar bit" which is a basic curb bit. Se did fine on a loose rein, neck reins too. 

He said previous owners roped off of her, and was a kids horse that got spoiled running to the barn. 

Price included a set of shoes on the front, trim rear and deliver. I sticked her in the pasture today and she measures 14.1 maybe 14.2. 

She is VERY skinny though, back bone is quite prominent. Will take a bit of time to get her in shape. 

Have her turned out with Sassy today. Sassy is a total loaner type, could care less if any other horse were around or not. Except for a few mare glares, Sassy totally ignored NEW MARE's attempts to socialize. 



Hondo said:


> I don't even quite like the name Sadie by itself. Sade Mae....killer name. Or, as in Little Abner, you could go for Daisy Mae.
> 
> Front teeth not meeting is worrysome but it looks like she is either eating gras or trying.
> 
> She's colored up a lot like Dolly and Dragon's mom Molly who is a Foxtrotter.


She was eating grass today, so teeth must not be as bad as I thought! Still going to get her to a vet or better yet have one come out to do teeth, shots and coggins on everyone. 

She is very much a QH type build. I expect she will bulk up quite a bit if I can get some groceries in her. 

Apparently she has a lot of kinfolk on this thread! She responded to Sadie and ignored Kahlua. 

Did anyone care for Tootsie?


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> I think she is quite stunning and needs a name more "beautiful" to fit who she will become. More like Ariel or Ardemis, maybe something like Rowen or Bliss
> 
> I have a Tillie Mae - and she is named that because she looks like a little old lady- and Sadie Mae reminds me of a dense southern girl (no offense to any Southerners on this site!)


Thank you I think she will be quite stunning, not so much right now though! Right now she is hairy and muddy and kind of stinky from rolling frequently in the mud! Hope she doesn't have any sort of skin condition...going to give her an iodine bath just as soon as it is warm enough. 

Could consider Blissful...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Now that I am an official paint/pinto owner, I find myself contemplating her spots. Sort of like the old ink blob test; do her spots look like anything else??? :rofl::rofl:

The one on the left looks like one of those Puli (?) dogs

The one on the right looks like a painter's tray 

blaze on her face looks like an anvil 

Oh well, have a million things to do before I go into work this afternoon.


----------



## Hondo

I'm working with dairy cows now. One is named Sadie. I need to look up and see if she has a second name.

There is one little heifer that is absolutely "in your pocket". Cutest sweetest little thing. So fun to play with. Her name is Savannah. And I like the name but it doesn't roll off the tongue quite like sadiemae. But then, Savannah has that "beauty ring" to it that was mentioned.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Well, I have to say that I did like the Kahlua/Chivas combination. I'm not a big drinker, so I can't think of any drink-related names, except Brandy.

I do like Tootsie, too. Sorry to say that anything with Mae brings back memories of those dang Sallie Mae student loans.:frown_color:

But don't let us influence you - the decision is yours. Just please do not name her Anvil.


----------



## SwissMiss

Since you can't use Sir Härdbrun of Erdbraun for obvious reasons, how about Lady Guschti of Chueli? Or to keep it the same mix as for the Sir: Lady Guschti of Färse? :rofl:


Hint: In case you are wondering where that idea is coming from: For my kiddos all black-and-white horses "look like a cow"; even my DS' favorite pony, so no offense meant with that definition :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Don't ask me to name her................. (NOT RAPPER/MY HORSE/THE NEW HORSE)

I had a mare that had front teeth that didn't meet. She was skinny. That was back when I had the energy to do full time equine work. I did a really good float on her teeth using a power float. She had tons of points that didn't let her teeth meet. I got her teeth all fixed up and she put on 100 pounds in no time.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Since you can't use Sir Härdbrun of Erdbraun for obvious reasons, how about Lady Guschti of Chueli? Or to keep it the same mix as for the Sir: Lady Guschti of Färse? :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hint: In case you are wondering where that idea is coming from: For my kiddos all black-and-white horses "look like a cow"; even my DS' favorite pony, so no offense meant with that definition :wink:


Not sure I can pronounce those fancy names, then she would wind up being called Lady! Lady used to be the #1 name every QH mare I knew had. And none of them were Ladies! Every Lady I knew was rather course and bulky... 

However if I had bought that gelding, Sir Härdbrun of Erdbraun would have been PERFECT :rofl::rofl:



Celeste said:


> Don't ask me to name her................. (NOT RAPPER/MY HORSE/THE NEW HORSE)
> 
> I had a mare that had front teeth that didn't meet. She was skinny. That was back when I had the energy to do full time equine work. I did a really good float on her teeth using a power float. She had tons of points that didn't let her teeth meet. I got her teeth all fixed up and she put on 100 pounds in no time.


Oh, so we have an expert equine dentist in the Forum!! Maybe I should hire you  Just one thing to keep in mind; I don't have power at the barn!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Sassy and NEW MARE were getting along famously today. By that I mean Sassy was hanging out doing her own thing and New Mare was wondering around nibbling grass or hay or just ambling around. 

So I turned out the other mare, Maxine about noon. There was no excitement whatsoever! The three mares just kind of walked around grazing or wandering. At one point New Mare walked in the stall next to Chivas and poked her head through to say hi. After a quick glance to see who was disturbing him in his stall, Chivas pursed his lips and ignored New Mare, so she wandered back out again. 

Decided after a long period of watching three calm mares to turn Chivas out. 

WOOWEE he was one ticked off pony! Ran New Mare off a good ways then planted himself between "his" mares and the intruder. Horses are so funny!! 

After a short while he upped the ante quite a bit and was chasing her farther so decided to put him back up while I went into work for a few hours. 

Didn't want him running off what little fat New Mare has...

Tonight Left Sassy up in her stall next to New Mare and turned out Chivas and Maxine. In the morning we are going full herd again.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider I rather like the name Anvil, but we need to make it more girly...how about Miss Anvilette :rofl:

Oh jeez. Just realized I will be cleaning 12 hooves again. Everyday. Plus de-shedding three winter coats. Plus cleaning 4 stalls on my nights and probably 3 on boarder friend's days too, lol


----------



## RegalCharm

borrowing from Hondo's Savannah.........Miss Anna or Anna

or from Petticoat Junction.......... Betty Jo

or Beverly Hillbillies............ Elli Mae

good names for a southern girl.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Thanks for the ideas @RegalCharm Miss Anna does sound like Savannah, lol but it might be too similar to my name :smile:

I am so terrible at figuring out names. Trying to stay away from "people" names, but that is hard to do anymore! 

So nice to have y'all participating!


----------



## Change

Chivas is a nice Scotch, so what are some feminine names for whiskey? Or... Whiskey? Bourbon? Bon-bon? She does kind of look like dark chocolate over something marshmallowy. ;-) Mmm. Tequila? Keela is close to, but not Cally. Brandy would work, but I've known a ton of equine Brandys. I even owned one. I had a Sassy, too.

Others I like that have nothing to do with liquor:

Magic
Rhapsody (Soda or _Rap _or Sody)
Music (Muse, Sica)
Sicara (Si Cara = "yes, dear" in Italian)
Chisai ("small" in Japanese)
Nit Noi ("little bit" in Thai)
Saki - back to booze
Cookie - like an Oreo!
Punkin / Punky
Bitta (bit a this, bit a that)


And did you get any pics of the grullos? Either of 'em? I can't have them, but I can ogle and wish....


----------



## Change

I went out for a bit this evening to just hang out with the horses. Cally came up for a scratching, and as the fur began to fly, I understood why. I think I'm going to have to give her a good grooming and a going over with the shedding comb tomorrow. Heck, if it weren't supposed to drop down to freezing nights again next week, I'd be tempted to clip her! Tango looked up from where he was snoozing (in the mud, of course) but couldn't be bothered to get up.

And we have a whole weekend with no rain! First one since the 2nd weekend in Jan!


----------



## SwissMiss

Change said:


> And we have a whole weekend with no rain! First one since the 2nd weekend in Jan!


YES! And all is either knee-deep mud or actual water 
Aaaand more rain in the forecast come Monday....


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change I am terribly sorry but did not even occur to me to get pictures of the grulla or the dun :frown_color: thought of that after the fact...

I like some of those names! But NOT RAP, lol although Rhapsody would be a very elegant name! Chivas registered name has Whiskey in it, but that is such a common name I could not subject my beautiful boy to being called Whiskey. 

I don't drink the hard stuff either

Going to try out Sicara on her today! That sure does _sound_ fancy and appropriate for a mare! Of course y'all realize my pronunciation is unlikely to sound anything like any Italian's...


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Of course y'all realize my pronunciation is unlikely to sound anything like any Italian's...


If it's any consolation: our last name has an umlaut. Guess who can't pronounce it properly? Exactly, my own Swiss/American kiddos can't pronounce their last name properly :shock:

Edited to add: Personally I am intrigued by the many ways people here pronounce my name :wink: Always a great conversation starter, lol


----------



## Blue

Having a hard time with HF again! Not sure why. 

AnitaAnne, since you keep calling her "New Mare" How about something like Nemare? I guess pronounced Ne-mauray?

Lots to do and gotta go now because it's taken me literally a little over an hour to catch up on what I've missed and now husband is up and animals are all expecting to be fed! Plus I got 8 new chicks yesterday! They're adorable.


----------



## Hondo

Female horse names

Horse Names from A to Z - Great Names for Mares, Gelding and Ponies


----------



## SwissMiss

Finally got to ride again! Despite the muddy trails, it was a great ride. We simply practiced water crossings and skating over slippery, wooden bridges more often than usual :wink: At one point, stepping from a bridge down into a puddle, Raya underestimated the height (me too, btw) and we almost took a swim in the puddle, as her front end simply disappeared, lol. But she was very well behaved - you would never guess that she didn't get ridden for over 6 weeks :biggrin:

Stepped big out of my comfort zone today: scheduled a ride with friends, without my usual riding buddy... Raya was "What? Who's that?" and was then very adamant to not let one of the geldings pass her. She was sporting a quite impressive mare face for part of the ride, lol.
Also rode the Desoto for the first time, and it made for an interesting ride. My bad that I never tested it before  Even at the highest hole the girth was still pretty loose, so the saddle slid happily from side to side... The fenders were also too long (I don't like to ride with straight legs, lol) - riding/sliding downhill in the mud was pretty fun... And at the end of the ride I realized that the saddle slid back an inch or so...
First trial done - we will see how it feels with a couple of modifications... Can't wait to give it a try again :cowboy:


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh and I forgot to brag :wink: Yesterday I gave Raya a good grooming, to get as much loose hair out as possible and she stood there half asleep, yay! When I was done, the BO just arrived and we chatted, while Raya was resting her head on my shoulder 

Amazing, what time and some TLC can do. Even my friends I was riding with today (and who pointed me in her direction when I was looking for a horse), commented on how affectionate she has become...


----------



## Hondo

A horse resting their head on one's shoulder is, well, something to be savored. I read somewhere early on that is the way a horse gives hugs. Don't know if it's true, but I think I believe it.

There was an aged gelding horse on the ranch that absolutely adored babies and was very protective of them. If some younger rambunctious horse seemed to be getting too close to the baby, the old horse, Cody, would just sort of amble slowly into a direct line between the baby and the juvenile and just stop and graze without looking either way. The juvenile always decided to find something else to investigate.

One day Cody, now gone, was standing with the bottom of the center of his neck resting lightly on the back of a baby. I wish I'd had my camera. I watched and it lasted no more than a minute or so. I'm sure he was giving the baby a hug.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Hondo, yes, it was a very special moment and I believe as well it's a horse hug. Sometimes (extremely rare), she will even kind of wrap her neck around me... Not too shabby for a horse that started shaking like a leaf if you tried to touch it...


----------



## Change

I spent a couple hours grooming and using the shedding comb. Good thing it was breezy, or I'd have a new pony! Cally is dumping undercoat like a husky - in clumps and all at once. Tango's coat is so dense that I could probably have spend another 3 hours just doing circles with a light curry and fur would be flying still! I got out my small battery clippers and cleaned up Cally's bridle path and chin/throat latch. After an initial rolling eye, she just let me do my thing. Then it was Tango's turn, and he was OHNONONONOWHATISTHATTHINGITHINKITSGOINGTOKILLME! After a few minutes, though, I was rubbing him with it, and I think he was actually enjoying the vibrating massage! Unfortunately, the battery was running low, so he only has some random stripes on his neck and chest. We'll try again, tomorrow.
@AnitaAnne - My step-dad used to joke that "Si, Cara," was the only way he could get the last word in with my Mom. It's pronounced something along the lines of See Car Uh, with that rolly r.
@SwissMiss - It sounds like your ride was a lot of fun. I'm hoping to get a ride in tomorrow. It was still a little to muddy today.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue Hello!! I have been wondering were you have been hiding! Eight new chicks? Did they get a new house too or are you squeezing them in? 
@SwissMiss Miss Raya is a gem! To go through the ride with saddle sliding back and forth, nearing disappearing in puddles and missing her usual riding buddy! Of course she had her mare glare on! 

Glad to hear you stayed on! I did the same thing one time and didn't have a girth that would fit! Put two pads on and tied the billets with hay string; made for an interesting ride :icon_rolleyes:

I agree it is a horse hug! My Sassy will give them to me sometimes when she is feeling especially happy. 
@Change clipper time already? Where are the pictures? Would love to see Tango's streaks 

Hair flying everywhere and boot-sucking mud! Must be spring!! 
@Hondo very cool link! I think Twiggy would be most appropriate as the poor mare is skin and bones. But like Fancy too. 

I think will stick with Kahlua 'n Cream call name Kahlua. Although the Appendix I renamed Drambuie didn't quite work out for me, want to stick with the theme and I think it does fir her. 

I cleaned all 12 hooves, curried Kahlua and combed all the burrs out of her tail. She wiggled a little with the hooves, but quietly stood for the grooming. BTW I can rub her ears no problem, always a good sign to me. 

The herd is fully integrated now. Chivas didn't bother Kahlua at all today. Locking him in the stall all afternoon yesterday while the girls were out must have been more effective than I realized! 

Anyway Kahlua is still being put up at night, but now her hay is in a hay bag. She wasted a lot in her stall moving around so much. Honestly the stall has been a total disaster in the morning both nights, but I feel she will eventually relax plus I can give her more hay this way.

Sassy is staying up next to her for moral support. Sassy is the most mellow, neatest in the stall, and the oldest so no contest who is companion horse to Kahlua! 

In other news, I drove over to the Georgia Motor Speedway this afternoon to go to the Tiny House Festival there. I really enjoyed seeing all the homes; amazing how many different ideas folks can come up with for such little spaces. The largest though were 400sqft so not really tiny, lol. 

The prices though! WOW! The cheapest was nearly 30k and the most expensive was 105k!! It was very pretty but more appropriate for a B&B than to live in full time. 

I think I could live in one though; most of them didn't seem all that tiny really especially for one person.


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - funny you should mention the tiny houses. I've thought about them from time to time, but always revert back to the fact they aren't that much larger than a nice horse trailer with large living quarters, and the horse trailers are around the same price! LOL!


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, Kahlua :cheers: Glad to hear that the integration is going well!
re tiny houses: our apartment in Switzerland was about 700 sf - 2 bedrooms and fully appropriate for a family of 4... So anything that is labelled "tiny" here, is actually not _that_ tiny to me, lol
@Change, I was really thinking it would be too muddy to ride (and get the trailer out, lol) but my friends were trying it anyway. But we also chose a part of the trail that has only 3 wooden bridges and not too steep hills (yes they exist here as well, lol).
And I hear you about the shedding! While Raya only developed a rather short coat and is very ladylike in her shedding, the two mustangs are leaving mountains of fur behind...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue!* Glad to hear from you.

Hooray for Kahlua! *AnitaAnne,* I had no idea that you had an actual herd! Nice to hear that Chivas has accepted her.

I find the tiny house movement interesting for storage ideas, but there is no way that my big family could live in a house like that. I mean, we physically could not fit, and I would have to make daily trips to the market because of lack of food storage. When we lived in Madrid when the boys were little, we had (actually, still have, but rent out) a 750 sq ft condo, and I went to the supermarket across the street daily to buy bread and whatever was necessary for that day. I mean, drinking water storage alone is a huge deal (if you saw how low our reservoirs are, you wouldn't drink tap water either), and 1 twin bed + 1 toddler bed in the kids' room left them with 3 square feet to play. As teenage boys, it never would have worked. But I am partial, because my country sensitivities and nerves are not made for apartment living.

Living on wheels also makes me nervous during storms. I would much rather living in a barn apartment/loft or similar, although I am sure DH would have other ideas.


----------



## Spanish Rider

UGH! Wrote another message that got lost! Will try again later.


----------



## Blue

Good morning everyone! Not sure why I keep losing HF. I will try to keep better track of how long its been since I've lost notifications and go searching myself. I know that we were having a lot of internet problems and can't help but wonder if somehow, somewhere, it just kept getting dropped. Now the internet is repaired so we'll see how it goes.

I read everything I missed but Oh My! Too much to respond too so I'm not even going to try. Just love the way the conversations bounce around and include everyone here.

Anyway..... Very little riding going on here. Just too busy, but so glad to hear you all are having such good times. We finally got a cold snap and now we're back to warm and are supposed to get chilly then warm again. I feel really bad for our animals. They just can't seem to adapt. And because of such a mild winter here the coyotes are searching the neighborhoods for critters more and more. They are getting too brave here.

The chicks are adorable! I got 2 each of the more heat tolerant breeds. This time with the kids back home in their rooms I had to set up my brooder in the front room. Husband came home from work one day and saw that and just shook his head and turned around. :biggrin: Now he goes over and checks on the littler peepers himself all the time.

It's definitely spring time here. They even put the water back in the irrigation ditch a month early because our trees are so dry. Gonna be a hot one! I'm in the process of setting up my straw bale garden again. Last time I started it too early and this time I'm hoping I'm not starting too late. O well. I'm not a great gardener anyway but I have fun. I found some wonderful poblano hot pepper seeds and really looking forward to those! Husband loves to garden but doesn't have time. However we hope to retire in 5 years and I told him I definitely want to move out of this place and find a place with enough room for him to do what he wants. Now that retirement is getting closer he's finally on board with some of my ideas.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change A living quarters horse trailer would be fabulous!!! But would need a truck to pull it too; my little F150 wouldn't cut it. 

I have been wanting to downsize for a very long time. Would love a log cabin best  Dream of put up a small dwelling of some sort where my horses are or on the vacant lot across the street. Would save so much money and time to not have this whole house and yard to care for. 

When I retire, it would get sold so want something either cheap to consider giveaway when I am done, or nice enough to sell for a little $$. 

Could finish out a tiny house or cabin myself, except don't do electrical...

The advantage of a LQ horse trailer is they all come with a tack room; none of the tiny homes had a tack room :rofl:
@Spanish Rider your family of giants would have a hard time in a tiny house, but there was a guy 6'1" there and he fit fine, could sit up on the bed of one that had a lower ceiling on the living room below, but was a bit too tall for the living room lol. Water storage is the biggest issue, but most are semi-permanently placed so hooked up to water. 

Some of them were actually too big! There was a shipping container home that really surprised me; it was actually plenty big for one person and had the biggest shower! Had a murphy bed so dual purpose living room and bedroom. 

The biggest thing most of them are missing is closet space! My plan was to have a raised bed with steps (no loft) with a short closet underneath. The interior height on these things is somewhere around 10 feet, so 5 foot high closet with bed on top would be plenty.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,* my boys take up much more square footage sitting at a table to eat (they're all elbows), stretching out on a sofa (they're all legs) or sleeping in bed (special-long beds). The problem isn't vertical space, it's horizontal! Now a log cabin is something I could get excited over...


*SwissMiss,* I am glad to hear that you finally had a ride, and a fun, well-behaved one at that! As for problems with pronouncing foreign names, our boys and our animals all have names that are easily pronounceable for both American and Spaniards. However, the surnames are a different problem. In Spain, women do not take on their husband's name when married, and everyone has 2 last names: the first is the father's and the second is the mother's. I find this tradition is cool, as I had no intention of taking a Spanish surname, and this way my last name lasts another generation before becoming lost (I have no brothers). So, my boys have a hyphenated surname, part Spanish/part English, but only partially pronounceable in either country! :smile:

Problem is, because the father's surname comes first, an American airline computer system did not comprehend that we were part of the same family unit, so it had separated myself from my boys when doing the seat assignments. Of course, the plane was packed and nothing could be done until I got on the plane. The stewardess asked a gentleman to change seats with me so I could sit with my boys, and he actually complained! I planted my toddler and 5-year-old in the seats next to him, along with the diaper bag, and said something along the lines like, "Cool! I needed a vacation!", but before I could walk away, the man jumped out of his seat. :rofl:


*Change,* clipping is a chore I've never had to do myself, but I have the feeling that I would be no good at it.

*Blue,* have you raised chickens before? I don't think I could handle the butchering, and DH is a total cityboy wuss!

Unbelievably, I am still sick. I am still having a hard time eating, and now I have a horrendous cough, complicated by my asthma, malnourishment, anemia and Lord knows what else. I had pneumonia twice last year, so I'm a bit nervous because I am back on corticosteroids. Geez, and I was doing so well this year! Oh, well. Don't think I'll be riding this week because I really am too weak.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, yay for chickens! I make a big detour around tractor supply at the moment :wink: But then I got a message from my riding buddy that he has hatching eggs as well mg:

@Spanish Rider, sorry you still feel under the weather! Take your time to fully recover!

@Change, while I feel sorry for Raya to only make a little bit of winter coat, I am glad for it once shedding season comes around :wink:

@AnitaAnne, a log cabin sounds nice - but to keep the original vibe, there shouldn't be any electricity anyway :rofl:

Well, I was at it again: after a saddle bag (for the saddle I don't have yet), I got a pretty sweet deal on ebay for this one (still no saddle ):









I was actually at the barn when the bidding ended and DH did a great job beating the rest


----------



## Celeste

@SpanishRider I have laying hens. They stay here until they die of old age. I have 9 hens right now. We have had one egg this year. I told my DH that it was a $200 egg. There is no way that my hens are going to get eaten. They probably will produce a few eggs this year. I have 3 age groups. I'm thinking 5 of them are 4, 3 of the are 5, and 1 of them is 6 or 7 years old.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @SpanishRider I have laying hens. They stay here until they die of old age. I have 9 hens right now. We have had one egg this year. I told my DH that it was a $200 egg. There is no way that my hens are going to get eaten. They probably will produce a few eggs this year. I have 3 age groups. I'm thinking 5 of them are 4, 3 of the are 5, and 1 of them is 6 or 7 years old.


Be happy to bring you some fine laying hens! 

$200 egg!!!! You must buy the cheap food :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Mine die of old age too, no way will I be processing any of my girls! 




SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, a log cabin sounds nice - but to keep the original vibe, there shouldn't be any electricity anyway :rofl:


There is no way I am going to try to live without air conditioning! Must have electricity...will be a modern log cabin 



SwissMiss said:


> Well, I was at it again: after a saddle bag (for the saddle I don't have yet), I got a pretty sweet deal on ebay for this one (still no saddle ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually at the barn when the bidding ended and DH did a great job beating the rest


WOOHOO!! You got a Dryback pad!! It looks like Turquoise too will match her headgear!! :loveshower::loveshower:

Nice of your DH to buy it for you too


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Nice of your DH to buy it for you too


I still had to pay for it tom my horse account :wink:


----------



## Blue

Lol, I will be "processing" one old mean hen soon. Only because she is so mean that the others can't be anywhere around her. I now have babies that I have to protect. Of course they're in the house for now, but in about 6 weeks they need to go outside and and I can't let them get pulverized by the mean girl. Not looking forward to this, but the fact is, I need to learn how to do this. Someday I'll need to dispatch a hen that is injured beyond reasonable repair or too sick to go on. Old age doesn't count around here. That chicken could be 15 years old and as long as she's healthy and getting along she has a home.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Blue

I really wish I could find such nice colors on western pads. That one was really nice


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> I really wish I could find such nice colors on western pads. That one was really nice


I was lucky to stumble over it... If I don't like it, they have a great resale value... I was ogling the new pads for a while, but wasn't willing to pay 300+ for a pad; call me stingy, lol.

Diamond wool pads come in turquoise too :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Lol, I will be "processing" one old mean hen soon. Only because she is so mean that the others can't be anywhere around her. I now have babies that I have to protect. Of course they're in the house for now, but in about 6 weeks they need to go outside and and I can't let them get pulverized by the mean girl. Not looking forward to this, but the fact is, I need to learn how to do this. Someday I'll need to dispatch a hen that is injured beyond reasonable repair or too sick to go on. Old age doesn't count around here. That chicken could be 15 years old and as long as she's healthy and getting along she has a home.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


Just put her in a pen by herself for a while. She will loose her status and when reintroduced will have to deal with everyone. Status will drop = no more mean bird and more eggs! 

Actually my "mean" hen got less mean a week or two after I added the last batch of Ida Browns into the group. Those Ida's are great, not fighters but just so friendly to me they just push past mean girl and she has lost status. They just all get along now, of course they are busy laying lots of eggs so no time for squabbles! 

I don't add new chicks until the babies are as tall as the older ones. Otherwise they will get beat up. They don't have to be plumped up yet, just as tall. Pullet size, lol. 

Size difference is why my bantam chicks have their own pen.


----------



## Blue

AnitaAnne said:


> Just put her in a pen by herself for a while. She will loose her status and when reintroduced will have to deal with everyone. Status will drop = no more mean bird and more eggs!
> 
> Actually my "mean" hen got less mean a week or two after I added the last batch of Ida Browns into the group. Those Ida's are great, not fighters but just so friendly to me they just push past mean girl and she has lost status. They just all get along now, of course they are busy laying lots of eggs so no time for squabbles!
> 
> I don't add new chicks until the babies are as tall as the older ones. Otherwise they will get beat up. They don't have to be plumped up yet, just as tall. Pullet size, lol.
> 
> Size difference is why my bantam chicks have their own pen.


Her mean girl status is why she was given to me to begin with. Hoping to calm her Didn't work. I tried to give her back, but they don't want her either. I've tried separating her all alone for weeks on end and she's just plain mean. Believe me, I've been trying with her for 8 months to no avail. She just has to go. She lays an occasional egg, but not enough to be concerned about. I think she's just wicked and evil. If I had the space and ANOTHER coop I'd let her live out her evil wicked days, but she disrupts EVERYTHING in her path and I don't have space for another coop just to accommodate one evil, wicked chicken. Where's the Colonel when you need him?


----------



## Change

I've spent way too much time watching DIY channel. And one of the houses built south of Tucson really caught my eye. I think the build style is called earth-bag? While I didn't like the circular home the woman built, I did like the idea of earth walls - great insulation in AZ temps! I, too, would love a log cabin. Whatever the medium, I've had a floor plan drawn up for a 2 bed 2 bath home for years - and hopefully one day I can have/build it. The home I'm in now is simply an investment for my retirement. I'm hoping the equity built here will pay for what I want somewhere out west.

I got Tango out today and surprisingly, he hadn't found a mud puddle to roll/sleep in. Maybe after yesterday's grooming he felt spiffy enough to stay (relatively) clean? It just took a quick curry and brushing to have him saddle ready. We headed up the road to the big cotton field, and I was pleasantly surprised to find the trails mostly firm and dry. There were a few places with standing water/puddles, but Tango just walked right through them. He even checked one or two of them out to see if they were worth drinking from (no!). We had a nice ride for 5 miles in just over an hour! 

The whole time I was riding, I was thinking of how far he's come, and every ride has been solo, if you don't count a 4-wheeler as a companion. And I was wondering how he'd be if we had someone/another horse to ride with.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Sorry for my absence, but momma nature was not very nice to the power lines in the area with that Nor'Easter than came through Friday. 

@AnitaAnne : sorry to hear about your friend's truck being squished. Kalua is a looker - I am sure you will have her fat and happy in no time! glad she is now in the herd with minimal excitement.

@Change : shedding is a blessing and a curse. so glad you finally got some saddle time!! I will have to google an earth-bag house - have to say it sounds very unappealing..

@SwissMiss : I didn't even know what an umlat was, forget how to pronounce it. at least you always know when a telemarketer is calling as I am sure they slaughter the pronunciation. hope your next ride in the Desoto gives you a better idea of how it will work, but good that you stayed on top with too long a girth and stirrups. loved reading about Raya hugs and the new pad!

@Blue : we need chick pics!!

@Spanish Rider : I am sorry to hear you still aren't feeling well. got a good laugh out of your airplane story - let the grumpy man sit with the kids for sure! I bet he couldn't run to another seat fast enough.

@Celeste : that price seems about right for an organic, free-range egg produced under the supervision of a veterinarian. 



Last Thursday, DH and I went down to Harrisburg for the Horse Expo. As we were driving, DH casually mentioned we were going to take a brief detour to go see a truck. "A truck?" I ask, thinking it would be something work-related. "Yes, a truck for hauling. Its a slightly bigger version of Baby Kitty - a 750." [Baby Kitty is Lani and Kathy's hauling truck.] We get to the dealer and the only sales guy is with another customer already. He asks what we want to look at and DH tells him. The man laughs and says "oh, are you interested in monster trucking?!" as he gets us the keys and points us across the lot.

We wander across the lot, looking at the crazy variety of trucks there, including an ambulance, an ice cream truck, and on the far side of a power company bucket truck, the truck we came to see..

THIS was the truck:










:eek_color: :dance-smiley05: :eek_color: 

The statement about monster trucking was exactly right!! :rofl: 

DH was very disappointed, as unless we lifted the trailer, there was no way that thing was getting under it. But boy it was good for a laugh.

After that, the horse expo was almost boring. DH spent a lot of time looking at horse trailers, which prompted me to ask if he had won the lottery and forgotten to tell me.. In the end, we came home with a bunch of feed samples, some free samples of supplements, and $5 worth of snaps and grooming mitts. 

On Friday, the Nor'Easter rolled in. Predictions for our area ranged from 1 inch to over a foot of snow. By lunchtime, it looked like this:











We got very lucky in terms of the snow, as we were right on the edge of the storm and only got about 4 inches. Ten miles west of us, they didn't get any snow. But 15 miles east of us (where Nicole lives), they got a foot! Some areas got two feet..

The wind was brutal however and pretty soon all kinds of places were without power. We have a generator so were fine, but there are still people who have none. And the next storm is on the way for Wednesday. They have no idea what will happen with that one yet either. I am hoping like heck it misses us totally..

I had hoped to ride today, but instead got to fetch parts for DH all morning. Its now super windy. The sun is out though so hopefully more stuff is melting off and I can ride tomorrow..


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
Love the photo of your husband... he may have talked himself out of it, but you can still see the wheels turning. 


*Blue,* you don't have to justify "processing" to me. I eat plenty of chicken myself. But, my dad grew up on a chicken farm with 8000 birds, and there were some horrendous stories, as you can imagine. As for myself, growing up on a lake, gutting fish was my specialty.:icon_rolleyes:


Started antibiotics today, so hope to feel better soon! At least it's still raining, so I'm less upset about missing out on riding. The indoor ring with the show jumpers is no fun at all.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, I for sure hope you are feeling better soon! 
@Blue, I never "processed" chicken, but we raised meat rabbits, when I was a child. Unfortunately the rabbits were also my pets, that disappeared in regular intervals... And then, strangely enough we would have rabbit stew for dinner a short time later... Took me a while until I caught on 
@phantomhorse13, I was already wondering how you were faring with the latest Nor'Easter... That truck is hilarious! You would have no problem finding it in any parking lot :rofl:

This feels a bit like rubbing it in, but I like the way it looks around the barn at the moment :smile:









And yes, that is my trailer in the background that I have to back in there (out of a curve in the road) in a pretty narrow alley between the bushes and trees... For sure trains my backing and steering skills, lol


----------



## Blue

Chick pics! The heat lamp messes up the lighting but they're still cute.
View attachment 953837


----------



## Blue

Still trying to figure out why it will only let me post one at a time.


----------



## Blue




----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, adorable! Exactly the reason why I don't go to tractor supply at the moment! Your dogs are intrigued too


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : that is lovely. and excellent to have to learn to back the trailer that way! i am not a very good backer upper and really should start practicing more..

@Blue : so cute!! and I love the canine babysitters. DH is still adamant that no chickens are allowed here, so I too am avoiding tractor supply currently.


I got an email from Lani this morning confirming that I am going to Yellowhammer!! Our plan is to ride the LD all 3 days (which is next Thursday, Friday, and Saturday). I hope to get to meet some of you!!


About to go get Sultan ready and see where is rideable. The snow is off the fields but I suspect the north sides of the hills is still ugly. The next storm rolls in tomorrow and right now they are calling for a lot of snow..


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, I only liked your post because of the Yellowhammer bit. Can't like the prospect of another round of storms with lots of snow... I know it's still winter (heck, where I grew up we sometimes still had plenty of snow for skiing in May :shock, but living in the South has apparently transformed me in a weather-wimp :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, Yay! I so wish I could go. It would be fun to get a bunch of us together!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue* and I will be there in spirit, and we expect lots of photos!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : my DH keeps saying I can't complain because it's still winter - I don't care. The threat of more snow stinks!

@Spanish Rider : how are you feeling today? hope the antibiotics are kicking in.



I got Sultan out today as the next storm is coming tomorrow. The whole story is in my journal. 




























Fingers and toes crossed we don't get as much snow as predicted!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, why can't you complain? We here complain about the heat from the first day of summer until the last day of Fall! It's a coping mechanism!


----------



## Spanish Rider

> how are you feeling today?


Well, if you really want to know (as *Blue* says, complaining is a coping mechanism), I feel like crap. Antibiotics must be working, because my intestinal florae are dead. Again. Or perhaps still (?). By the time all this is over, I'll be ready to go bikini shopping! Anyway, the worst part is trying to sleep because the cough attacks are uncontrollable. I do a bit better on the sofa instead of in bed, and that way I don't constantly wake my DH. Unfortunately, I don't feel I'm on the right corticosteroid/bronchodilator combination, and tomorrow I reduce the CCS by 1/2.

Can't believe that Sultan is completely unfazed by the machinery. Hey - what happened to your snow?


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, can you bring up these concerns to your dr?


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : I agree with @Blue that your doctor needs to know how you are feeling and that things are not improving! that is no way to get a beach body and [email protected] in your lungs is nothing to mess around with.

Our snow is mostly melted as you can see. I can only hope it still looks like that after tomorrow..


----------



## Spanish Rider

Ay, my "doctor"... here is a lesson on socialized medicine:

Living in a village, the dr has visiting hours from 9-10, M-F. So, number one, if you want to go to the dr, you need to take time off work. Problem number 2 is that the only way to get to a specialist is through a referral from the GP, who does not consider asthma a disease worthy of a visit to the pulmonologist. So, in 25 years, after all my bouts with asthma exacerbations, pneumonias, etc, guess how many times I have been referred to a pulmonologist? That's right, exactly 0. I mean, he says that he can't hear anything in my lungs, so they are clear. Well, with asthma, you can't always hear the inflammation, and I also question his ability to hear bc he never heard anything when I had pneumonia, either. HOWEVER, even if he were willing to send me to a pulmonologist, I would be put on a waiting list for an appt. (from weeks to months), and by then I would either be better or dead.

So, I rely on a colleague in Madrid who is a pulmonologist, although right now I can't seem to reach him (I know that he and his wife were planning a vacation in Argentina after her cancer Tx recovery). I also have another friend who is an ER physician, who prescribed me the antibiotics, because the other problem is that PC physicians do not prescribe antibiotics without a high fever, and if I develop a high fever I am already in deep schnitzel.

Good news is that I slept well last night and am starting to feel better.


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, really difficult to "like" your post. As I have asthma, copd and lots of trouble with pneumonia, I know what you mean about "hearing" something in the lungs. Not always possible. and the longer the problems persist the less is actually "heard". Hope you are on the mend now.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,* my goodness! What time do you get up? It must be way before the crack of dawn in AZ!


----------



## Blue

Spanish Rider said:


> *Blue,* my goodness! What time do you get up? It must be way before the crack of dawn in AZ!


Lol, Yes! Waaayy before the crack. Husband's alarm goes off at about 3:40 am and I'm up by about 4:15. That explains why we're both falling asleep in our recliners by 8pm!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, and I thought doctors like that are either retired by now or located in tiny, isolated mountain villages... Had a very similar GP when growing up and his only comment after my head-first fall from a horse on the pavement was "you are lucky you didn't dislocate your shoulder!" and my complaints about severe headaches and blacking out (concussion anyone?) and even worse neck pain (hmm, could the spine be involved?) were dismissed... I sometimes wonder if my chronic headaches and neck pain would be less if I didn't go back to school the next day and would actually have gotten a neck brace...

Sorry you still have to deal with that mindset. But I am very glad you got at least some rest last night! Asthma is not to be fooled with and I can understand your frustration! So you have your own "telemedicine" network - quite awesome. Just hoping you are getting better every day!
@Blue, I get up 1 hr after you but am still ready to fall asleep by 8 :wink: After story time with my kiddos there is sometimes a tie who will fall asleep first :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

@SpanishRider Here in Georgia, we wait months for an appointment with a specialist as well. More and more clinics are using "Nurse Practitioners" which have not gone to medical school at all. They are simply advanced nurses. To be fair, some of them are good. The last one I saw was clueless.


----------



## Blue

My favorite "doctor" is an NP. She listens to me and doesn't take chances. She takes into account my history and the fact that I don't take time out of my day to go see her unless its important. 

On the flip side, there are plenty of folks out there that run to the doctors office for minor things or even for made up things. My mother was that way. Whatever disease or illness she read about in Readers Digest she was sure she had. So off to another dr she would go and would continue to go until she found one that would say something she wanted to hear. Those are the people that take up time and office space and make it difficult for people like Spanish that has a real problem.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue*, what on Earth do you need to be doing at 3:40 and 4:15?! You are correct; for some people in town, especially the elderly, a trip to the dr's office is like a social call. Because our population pyramid looks like a mushroom cloud, three-quarters of the people in the waiting room are elderly. They really are quite sweet and worry that you are OK, then start asking about the kids, etc. and tell you their problems. I suppose I'll wind up like that one day, too.

*SwissMiss*,
Although not isolated, we are a tiny village in the hill country (I wouldn't dare call them "mountains" to someone from the Alps!). Sounds like your childhood dr was a real winner. What sort of riding did you do as a child? Did you ride Haflingers? LOOOVE them!

*Celeste,*
In MA, I went to one of those walk-in clinics a few years ago and was seen by an NP. She was extremely competent and ordered an x-ray on the spot to rule out pneumonia. She also gave me O2 with inhaled and iv corticosteroids and did not let me out of her sight until my spirometer levels improved. I would feel blessed to have someone like that treating me regularly. Plus, I told her that if she diagnosed me with asthma exacerbation, my insurance would not cover the visit, so she wrote "suspected pneumonia". I would definitely go back to the same clinic again.


My eldest is back from Italy! It seems that he now likes pesto sauce, and he brought us home some from an Italian supermarket. Now to do the laundry...


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, it would seem that you over there have the same insurance woes we have here. It seems that more and more is not covered. 

Let's see, that early int the morning I mostly play around on the book of faces and HF. Sometimes pay a few bills. I try to keep it quiet because son and daughter are still trying to sleep. Husband works in Phoenix which is almost 100 miles away and has to be on a given job site when they start work at sunrise. In the summer when the sun is up as I'm getting up its great because I get as much done outside before the heat as possible. Naturally on the 3 days that I work I have to get animal care done early before leaving.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : I am so glad you can take your healthcare into your own hands so to speak, as that doctor sounds useless. specialists here can also be very hard to get into unless you land in the ER first. my horse vet needed to see a neurologist (for issues affecting her ability to work) and they initially told her she needed to wait EIGHTEEN MONTHS for an appointment. it's a sad state of affairs when your family pet can get faster (and often more effective) healthcare than can a human..

@Blue : wow your DH has a long commute - I do not envy him that.


Today, momma nature smiled. The Nor'easter shifted track and instead of getting the foot plus we had been threatened with, we got 4 inches of wet snow. While any snow is still too much this time of year IMO, that is way better than it could have been. Now to see what happens when it all freezes overnight..


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, yay for just a _little_ snow! None would be even better, but it will get there soon (I hope at least)
@Blue I don't envy your DH's commute, even though I found it a very nice drive when we were out there doing touristy things :wink: But people said the same about my commute in Switzerland - even the nicest scenery gets old eventually...
@Spanish Rider, yeah, he was a real winner :frown_color:
Horses were very scarce where I grew up back then. The Swiss Army still had the cavalry and the troops stopped regularly in our village: guess who was at camp, begging the soldiers to let me sit on the pack horses :wink:

Yesterday my latest addition to my pad collection arrived, yay!
First surprise: it's not teal , but a slightly faded, dark green - no biggie, it should match fine :wink: 
Second surprise: it _reeks_ and is covered in hair. I opened the packet in the house and DH started sneezing the moment I took the pad out 
Third surprise: beside the regular 3/4 inch inserts there were scalloped shoulder shims in there as well - exactly what I need to fill out the sunken areas behind her withers :biggrin:

Of course I had to go and try it out: 
First Raya wasn't so sure why in the world I would saddle her while it's already dark outside, but then she modeled her gear like a pro...









And this was her face when I pulled the saddle back off :rofl:









It almost looks like she was looking forward to go for a ride. I really start to believe that she actually likes to "work" and explore


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, why would it reek? And who's hair? Raya still looks lovely.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, the person who sold it didn't wash it after use - the horse it was on before was apparently a chestnut :wink: It just smells like it has been stored in a airtight place for a while and wasn't clean/dry to start with. Nothing a good wash can't fix.

Yeah, it looks good on her  Now that my horse has matching gear, I need to step up my game dressing myself nicely, lol


----------



## Blue

Ugh! For people that don't bother to clean something up before selling it. True story. Once husband and I bought a small travel trailer. Reasonable price. It wasn't until we got it home that we realized they hadn't emptied the holding tanks! Nothing quite like having to clean out someone else "mess".


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> Ugh! For people that don't bother to clean something up before selling it. True story. Once husband and I bought a small travel trailer. Reasonable price. It wasn't until we got it home that we realized they hadn't emptied the holding tanks! Nothing quite like having to clean out someone else "mess".


Ewww, that _is_ nasty!

I'm not going to complain too much about the pad - I got a good deal and I would have washed it anyway


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, forgot to add before. While there were some Haflingers, Freiberger (Swiss light draft) were way more common...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,* that commute is... wow. I'm sure your DH is counting the days 'til he retires. Has he got one of those digital countdown clocks? I remember my dad had one of those.

*Swiss,* woo-hoo! Sexy matchy-matchy tack! But, wait. That is not the saddle from the last photo, is it? Another trial saddle? 

I have always had a thing for Haflingers. One of those imposible "I'm too tall" love relationships. My neighbor in the US had Norwegian fjords. Close, but not the same. I was never allowed to ride them anyway (funny how, if you don't own your own horse, some people think you must be a bad rider). Now a Freiburger is something I could get excited about...


Where is *AnitaAnne*? Probably drunk on Kahlua!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider: Yep, still the same saddle. Just took the (rock hard and too long) fenders off and replaced them with the stirrups and leathers from my own saddle - the next ride will tell if it feels better. And a 2 inch shorter cinch :wink:

Yes, Freiberger are awesome horses! Very versatile. The more original type are pretty drafty, but in recent years they bred them lighter to accommodate the need for a riding horse and not one for farm work and being driven...

https://forum.equus.community/topic/508/freiberger-horse


----------



## Blue

yes, the commute is quite a feat. There's a story to it though. Many years ago, when our disabled son pretty much topped out on his education we wanted to move out of the city. We were both raised in rural life and wanted to get back to it so we moved out of the city by about 45 miles. We stayed for awhile and built a beautiful house, but the schools were crap so I insisted we move back, but DH refused to go back to the big city. So, north we go again to our little town. 

Our original agreement when we moved her was that he would spend a couple nights a week with his family in Phoenix so that the drive didn't wear him down too much. He agreed. Naturally after we got moved up here he refused saying he didn't like being away from the kids for that long. When the kids all grew up, I brought it up again but this time he said he didn't want to be that far from me for that long! Awwwhhh. But, not the point. I tried to get him to move back a little closer to the city where his job is but of course he refused that too. 

So, here we are with many miles on company trucks. I try to do as much as possible around here so he doesn't have to, but find myself falling behind. 

Retirement looming ahead is like a carrot on a stick. One foot in front of the other. Every day it's a little closer and there's a million things to get done and prepare for.

*Swiss*, that pic of the Freiberger is awesome! Now there's a horse that could do anything.


----------



## Change

@phantomhorse13 - I'm glad to hear the worst of the storms missed you; a little snow is better than what was predicted! And I'm hoping to be at Yellowhammer. Maybe ride in the 10 mile beginner rides on Thursday and Friday if I can get off work. I was online, doing my early registration and hit a snag, though. I think Tango's Coggins expired last month. So tomorrow morning, 1st thing, I need to call my vet to find out for sure, and if it is, see if I can get him in and get an expedited result! And I'll have to pay extra for not registering before the 9th. Darn it. 

It's supposed to be nice and sunny tomorrow, low 60s. If I can work it around the vet appointment (45 minute haul one-way) I'm going to get a ride in. We're supposed to get rain Saturday and Sunday, of course. It's the weekend, after all!
@Blue - you're up near the area I'm looking at for retirement. I'm also looking a little farther east, though. I love the area around Quemado, NM.


----------



## Change

I've had a very busy day, so far. Just came inside to rest a bit! First thing this morning I hooked up the trailer and hauled Tango to the vet (45 miles, 1 way) for his Coggins. Expedited, so I should have it Monday or Tuesday. Then, when we got home, I decided to clean out the trailer's living quarters so I won't have to contend with the spiders who move in whenever it isn't used. That meant dropping part of the electric fence so I could park next to the barn so the extension cord would reach. I even pulled the mattress down and vacuumed the deck! Next, I decided I'd climb up on the roof and flex-seal all the seams. I put the ladder away, brought the vacuum cleaner back in, then moved the trailer back down to the lower drive and put the fences back up. And I just remembered I still need to finish rolling up the extension cord and bring in the broom! Phew. Worn out! 

But it's the only not-raining day I'll see this weekend, so I'm hoping I'll recoup enough energy to saddle up Tango for a ride. Not looking forward to rain the next two days.


----------



## Blue

*Change*, now I'm tired!


----------



## SwissMiss

Nothing like Tornado sirens @ 3 am to wake you up *sigh*

Welcome spring!


----------



## Blue

Hope all is well back there!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
I had written you a message that seems to have disappeared. Good on you for signing up for Yellowhammer! If I did it, I'm sure I'd be so tuckered out after the logistics of actually getting there that the ride would be too much.


----------



## Change

Blue said:


> *Change*, now I'm tired!


So I managed to find a little energy and headed back out Friday afternoon. Extension cord rolled and but away, broom returned to its proper place. While I was doing these little chores (with every expectation of grabbing a horse and saddle) I noticed the yard tractor's tires were flat. Grabbed the big tractor to haul little tractor to the garage to air up the tires and ....
Realized that I'd better tackle the week's manure accumulation before the rain and while the tires were inflated. 12 cubic yards later ....
It's pushing 6 p.m., the sun is going down, it's time to feed, and frankly, I'm too tired to ride. 


Yesterday was prom dress shopping day. Ugh. Have I mentioned I hate malls? Found two dresses that were absolutely stunning on her - one crimson, on blue. Thankfully, the blue one was about a size too large and the only one in the store, considering it was $120 more than the crimson one, which fit perfectly. Then off to a couple of shoe stores to find the perfect shoes to go with the perfect dress. Mission accomplished. And by the time we got home, I was more worn out than I'd been Friday. I hate shopping.

And yes, it rained pretty much all day yesterday and we had lovely thunderstorms last night so the trails are crap, and we're supposed to get more rain today. BAH!! Of course, sunny skies are predicted for tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
Ah, malls and prom dresses. Such wonderful memories! I was always too tall to find anything that actually fit, so I made both of my prom dresses (yes, I am a glutton for punishment). Junior year, I hated the sleeves, so I ripped them out and re-designed them, finishing the dress just 45 min before my date arrived. Typical me.

I'm glad your GD found something that she liked, actually fit and was affordable! Triple-whammy!


*SwissMiss,*
So, when the sirens go off, what are you supposed to do?


We are still getting rain on a daily basis, which has lasted for almost 2 weeks now. I still am not up to par, so I don't knw if I dare ride on Tuesday. Maybe I'll just go by the barn and do some grooming.


----------



## Blue

Aaaahhh, prom dresses. I never wanted to go so only went to the senior prom to appease my mother. My daughter however went to every single one! Plus she was tall and athletic solid. I think we only found one dress one year off the rack. The others we had to have either made or altered. Finally found a little Mexican woman in Prescott that had an alteration shop and did a lovely job for very reasonable. 

It finally rained here so son and I can't ride today. Wouldn't mind the wet so much, but this ground is either so soft we'd sink or slick as snot. ((sigh))

I'd like to know what Lacey does at night. She had horrible dreads in her mane. It took me almost an hour to get them brushed out and braided hoping to avoid that situation again. Sure enough the next morning the braids were half undone and entire thing was a mess again!

*Spanish*, hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Change

I found my prom dress in my mother's closet after two full days of visiting every store in Phoenix! And then I never actually made it to my prom!! Instead, my best friend and I and our two post-high school boyfriends went bar/dance-club hopping in our prom finery. LOL! Tempe use to be a great place for that, and back when the drinking age was 19, it was a lot easier to 'fake the age.'

On the up side, my granddaughter wore my circa 1974 prom dress to her homecoming dance. Some styles are timeless.


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Some styles are timeless.


Yeah, well let's hope that green lamé never comes back into style again! Oh, the eighties...!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, when the sirens go off, it means that the conditions are conductive for a tornado or one has been indicated and is heading in your direction. And you are supposed to seek shelter... What we normally do is looking at the radar and see if there are specific signatures that point in our direction - and either hide in the laundry room or go about our business with a close eye on the radar and outside... Last night was the latter and we got slammed with a nasty thunderstorm that woke up DS who is in the same boat as our cat, who hates thunderstorms :wink: DD blissfully slept through our phone alerts, sirens and really loud thunder :shock:

My BO texted me very early morning that all critters were fine :smile: I really get VIP treatment :wink:
@Change, just reading about your schedule made me tired too! And all the talk about Prom makes me realize I have NO IDEA about American school traditions! Slowly but surely I am learning, though :shock:

Yesterday was a beautiful, warm day and the forecasted thunderstorms held up until 3 am this morning. My riding buddy was busy, but my BO was eager to ride before having to go to a wedding in the evening. Yay, I thought, until I got call that she was suffering from heat exhaustion or migraine and was out cold with a bucket within reach... *shiitake* No riding, as I am keeping my promise to my DH of not riding without anyone present... 

So I tackled "fun" stuff like mowing the lawn, weeding the garden and starting to clean my new-to-me skito pad...
Since I don't have a wool-safe soap yet (and don't want to ruin it with regular detergent and shampoo is frankly not going to cut it :wink I worked on the panels.
Before:








After:
Somewhere in the process I realized they are not brown, but actually _light green_ in color... Still wet in the pic and thus have streaks, but still much better.








All under the supervision of our cleaning expert:








When I went to the barn Raya got a thorough grooming and pedicure and she stood like a rock in the barn aisle, even without a halter :happydance: Apparently she enjoyed the spa treatment, as at the end (already told her she could leave the barn) she rested her head on my shoulder and started to drift off while I scratched her ears  
Things like that still make me giddy with joy and I wonder "where did my skittish horse go?"


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Change : so glad you got all your ducks in a row for Yellowhammer!! malls and prom dress shopping sounds miserable; glad its all done.

@SwissMiss : tornados - yikes!! maybe I will stop whining about snow.. and I wash our pads in a small amount of normal detergent and so far have not ruined anything..


Yesterday, Nicole hauled over and we rode Polo and Hombre with DH and Sultan. Unfortunately, the ride was cut short due to a lost shoe. The whole story is in my journal.




























Today, DH and I cleaned the office and got stuff in the trailer organized. Then Keith came over with the big tractor and helped pull out all the stumps. That went better than expected, with only 2 broken chains and no broken windows or bones or buried-in-the-mud tractors. The work on the building site is supposed to start tomorrow (an outbuilding for the hay equipment - I couldn't talk DH into making it big enough to be an indoor :wink.

Tomorrow the farrier comes and then I may be heading down to VA to escape the snow as Lani and I leave for Florida Tuesday. Blasted weather!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone! It is Time Change day!!! So grateful will have daylight in the evenings again!! 

@ Blue that is a horrible commute. Your DH is a saint putting his family before his comfort. You will both be thrilled when retirement comes!

@Spanish sorry to hear you are still unwell. Maybe a little barn time will lift your spirits. 
@SwissMiss the pads look 100% better after all your work! Can't wait to see the new setup complete. Miss Raya gave you a mare hug 

A bit curious why you can't ride alone; did something happen? 
@phantomhorse13 Still snow!!! When does spring come to your place? Construction moving ahead; very nice to have equipment to work the land yourself. Sorry to hear about the lost shoe; it is always something! 

Have a safe trip! 
@Change WOW you have been busy! Shopping for prom dresses is horrible, but nice to save $120! We always had to go out of town to find something; showing up in a dress someone else is wearing is taboo :icon_rolleyes:

You are coming to the Yellowhammer :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have been super busy this past week, no time to check in with y'all but I thought about you every day! 

This is going to be just a quick update; need to get to bed have a very busy day tomorrow; eight surgeries plus will need to shift some patients around. Going to be a long day...

So Monday & Tuesday worked 14+ hours. 

Wednesday took Kahlua to the vet. He said she is closer to 15yrs but her teeth in the back are very worn for that age. She got her teeth power floated and one pulled. Weighs 884 pounds; vet said I can't ride her until she gains another 100 pounds. I have to weigh her weekly and bring her back in six months for more dental work. The good news is I was able to get her loaded by myself in only 15 minutes. Doubt she has ever walked up a ramp before. 

Realized Chivas Coggins was out of date; so loaded up Sassy and Chivas for trip to the vet. This time not lucky, got stuck in traffic on interstate for 45 minutes :frown_color:

Thursday did my running in the morning then picked up a load of hay before meeting the farrier. Got called into work :frown_color:. Talked the farrier into helping me unload hay :smile: 

Went to work didn't leave until almost 1130 pm.

Friday slept in an extra hour thanks to my boss for coming in Thursday, then went to work. Came home about 9 pm to find a card from animal control :evil: finally got busted having chickens :frown_color:

Saturday finally got a ride in after asking contacts for places to put my chickens. Visited a farm in the afternoon during a pouring down rain. Told her I'd think about it. Really no other options though but sad I have to loose my girls and Mr. Butter. She will not be able to keep Mr. Butter for long so I do not know what his fate will be 

Sunday (today) called and made arrangements to move the chickens. Spent the afternoon putting 10 PVC panels together (with modifications). Had to pick up more pipe and glue at Lowe's before I could finish. 

Could only catch one hen so had to wait until dark. 

Spent an hour looking for cages and then catching chickens. Was 830 pm by the time I arrived at the farm. Of course it starts raining again. 

We got the chickens settled in, fed, watered and secured by 930pm, then I went to fed the horses. Finally back home at 1030 pm and got a nice long shower. 

Headed to bed now, but will post some pictures when I can. 

Oh yeah, one more thing...I signed up me and Chivas for the YELLOWHAMMER!!! So excited!! 

Going to save @chance a nice spot right next to me! Will be so cool to have the Rocky Mountain geldings together!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @Spanish Rider, forgot to add before. While there were some Haflingers, Freiberger (Swiss light draft) were way more common...


These horses look super cool!! Never heard of the breed but planning to learn


----------



## Blue

O *AnitaAnne*, I'm so sorry! What a horrible week. And then to have to lose your girls! I want to say so much more, but something is very wrong with my eye and I'm having trouble seeing. I'll be walking in to the new clinic in town as soon as they open this morning. I'll post more later.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue!* Misery loves company, but you don't need to get sick on my behalf!

*AnitaAnne,* 
I nearly freaked when I read Blue's message before your own. So, what is the deal with chickens in your area? Is it based on acreage? Here, a family friend, who is a widow, had to give up the peacocks that her husband had given her before his death because a neighbor complained, and she has 2 acres. Peacocks are considered domesticated animals here (in fact, you can see them roaming around several city parks in Madrid), but I guess the male was intimidating the neighbor by sitting on the brick wall between the two properties and "singing".


Sooooo excited for everyone going to Yellowhammer! You will have a blast! But, what about SwissMiss?


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, so sorry about your girls  Did you get a new neighbor that called AC? But very excited for your to go to Yellowhammer! And yes, I will rant later about work, but compared to you, I should rather not complain...
@Blue hope your eye is getting better asap! Eyes are one thing that I really try to take good care of (yeah, by wearing my contacts 15+ hrs a day).
@phantomhorse13, yay Hombre time :biggrin: I still can't get over the fact that you have still snow!But it is only March, after all... Save travels to AL!
@Spanish Rider, are you feeling better? I for sure hope so!

While the idea of riding in the Yellowhammer was buried quickly (just too many "firsts" for chicken-me), I fully expected to make it out to meet y'all. It's Spring break, so planned to drag the kiddos along for a cool camping trip :biggrin:
That plan got killed in no time around Thursday/Friday - I will be buried in work over my head until Friday afternoon  It's stuff that has to get done and nobody found it worthwhile to mention that I will have to take over until the last moment...
Ok, I will stop complaining now! Please take pictures while you are there :smile:


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne and @Change I really wish that I could go to the Yellowhammer. Work is just overwhelming me lately.


----------



## carshon

@AnitaAnne I am so sorry about the chickens. Neighbors can be such pains!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Posting from my phone, so gave up trying to tag specific people but I did get caught up! So bummed to hear the chickens got sent away. 

Momma nature thought she would remind us it’s still winter with more snow today and more due tonight, so I left early and am now down at Lani’s. I won’t mention the white shiitake falling from the sky here, as it shouldn’t actually accumulate. 

We fly out mid morning tomorrow, with 20-30 mph winds and gusts to 50.. I figure I will just start taking my air sickness meds now and maybe will be unconscious by the time the flight leaves. &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, safe travels!
I will never forget the flight to Memphis on the way to Arkansas: thunderstorms all around us with strong winds and suddenly the pilot yelled "cabin crew, SIT DOWN NOW!" mg: A roller coaster was benign in comparison :shock: 
But we made it in one piece :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue not seeing is a big issue. Hope your eye (and the rest of you) is ok. Eyes are rather important...
@Celeste and @SwissMiss You ladies can't make it to the yellowhammer  was so hoping y'all could meet up with us. If it is any consolation, there are no official Turtle shirts...so sorry to let you down on the shirts. 

There will be other rides; eventually we will all meet up somewhere!! We must!! 
@phantomhorse13 have a safe trip! Good you are escaping at least one of the winter storms!!
@SwissMiss that plane trip; terrifying!!! Must have been nerve-racking to get on another plane!!! 
@Spanish Rider sure hope you are feeling better. Ride Strong tomorrow!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,* how is that eye? I hope it was nothing important!

*phantom,* looking forward to seeing photos from your trip. 

*AnitaAnne,* the last I had heard about Chivas, you suspected founder. Glad to hear he's in shape for Yellowhammer!


Well, I went by the barn yesterday, but no one was there! The other groom told me that my trainer had taken one horse to the vet for a cyst, and his assistant had had a car accident (got rear-ended) and was doing some physical rehabilitation for his back. Uh-oh. I guess I have missed a lot since I rode last. Ah! Plus, there had been an international CDI dressage championship last weekend, so the barn was still in upheaval (they set up all those temporary stalls, etc.). Anyway, I decided to go by my old barn to visit the mare I used to ride. Her thyroid tumor seems to have stabilized in size, and I think she has lost some vision. She kept smelling my hair, which is different for her, but I enjoyed it thoroughly. Gave her lots of treats and definitely plan to go by more often.

Latest life adventure (that's what DH and I call life's little surprises):
My friend, the ER physician, has had to leave the country. Her mother in Peru was diagnosed with colorectal cancer last summer, for which she had palliative surgery. She now has several metastases in her lungs, so my friend has gone to Peru with her son, and I have her little poodle here at home with us. She is 12, and a worry-wart. So, here I am, sitting with her on the floor next to her bed b/c she can't calm herself down. I wonder where I'll sleep tonight. Should be a looooooooong month.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Well, my monologue continues. I know some of you are busy having a ball at Yellowhammer, but *Blue* has me worried.

I had my first ride in almost a month today and got some cobwebs out of my lungs. Rode Presumido, the little PRE stallion, who is coming back into work after a 2-month hiatus. He is so adorable and responsive. With him, I need to be very light in my rein aids, which is a lot different from Ermitaño, who needs lots of contact and head support for carriage and balance b/c of his huge neck and current squishiness (still a bit overweight and lack of muscle tone). BUT, at the canter Presumido definitely showed that 2 months of rest had taken their toll; put that together with my one month off, and we were a hot mess. We both got tired quite quickly, although did some very nice half-passes, even in the indoor with 6 horses, 1 of which was jumping. At this age, I find that taking one step forward takes so much more work, but any amount of downtime leads to several steps backwards at lightening speed. Oh well. It's not like there's a whole lot more I want to do to advance in my riding. I simply want to have fun, work consistently and ride comfortably without injuring myself. I'm not interesting in competing or learning Haute École movements.

I DID have a fun experience before class, though. Trainer was going to lunge the new 2-year-old for the first time with a double-jointed snaffle. He reacted far better than anyone had expected. Of course, today was the first day, and tomorrow he will be smarter...


----------



## SwissMiss

@*Blue* , any update?
@*Spanish Rider* , yay for being back in the saddle! Was there a specific reason for Prez being out of work? He is such a handsome boy 

Nothing fun to report here :sad: Oh wait: the foam panels of the new-to-me saddle pad that I washed last weekend are finally dry :shock:


----------



## Blue

Good morning all! Can't believe it's been days since I posted. Once again notifications not coming through so it's a good thing I opened up the laptop and checked in myself!

Eye is better. Son drove me to my eye dr. that morning as soon as they were open. They are such wonderful people there. Let me sit in a dark room and wait for doctor to get there and he came in immediately to put that numbing drop in while he got his other patient situated. Then ran back to me to take a look. Somehow I had a perfectly straight scratch right across the center of my cornea. Yikes. So he prescribed some drops and said that I could wear my contacts as they act as a bandage. We went back home and I put them in while the numbing drop was still active. Later when it was time for the next medical drop I had to take the contact out. Much different when the numbness wore off! I couldn't get it back in. Too awful! Anyway it took a couple days, but seems to have healed up fine.

*Spanish*, sounds like you're feeling better. I'm glad. I had a check up and complained of how congested and out of breath I was. She gave me a different inhaler. One of those once a day things. What a difference! I had almost forgotten how nice it was to breathe!

*AnitaAnne*, I don't know how you keep up with your schedule. I would absolutely collapse. You and *Change* would make quite a pair with all your running around and never getting enough rest.

Well, my hours got changed at my job again so I better get going. Hope everyone has a great day! I have my shoer scheduled for tomorrow so of course it's going to rain.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, glad to hear it was "just" a scratch - even though they hurt! And putting your contact on a scratched cornea? I'm wincing just thinking about it! My last scratch (a piece of sand under my hard contact lens and I rubbed my eye when it started to hurt) took about a week to heal...


----------



## Blue

SwissMiss said:


> @Blue, glad to hear it was "just" a scratch - even though they hurt! And putting your contact on a scratched cornea? I'm wincing just thinking about it! My last scratch (a piece of sand under my hard contact lens and I rubbed my eye when it started to hurt) took about a week to heal...


Yikes! :eek_color: THAT would hurt. This one was bad enough. We still don't know how I did it, but as dry and windy as its been....

*AnitaAnne*, how are your girls doing in the new digs? I'm so sorry they had to go, but maybe a little less for you to worry about with your long hours.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,* glad to hear it was something minor. I am on a once-a-day inhaler, too, although I often take 2 shots before strenuous riding. I will admit that, one week before starting with the cough, I had been pruning rose bushes and using one of those small chippers made for gardeners. At one point, it got backed up, just for a second, and I inhaled some "dust" (like sawdust). Perhaps unrelated, but I won't be chipping again until I get a mask for particles. I already use safety goggles and welders' gloves, which are recommended, but I don't think the manufacturer (Bosch) recommended respirator-type masks. Worth a try anyway.

How are your wee chicks?


*SwissMiss,* it took them that long to dry? What are they made of? 
At 19/20, Presu does have some arthritis, so he had his right hind fetlock infiltrated, then some stall rest and recuperation. He was quite happy and alert tacking up and seemed very willing to get going! I was surprised that trainer decided to have me do the honors of bringing him back into work, as I am always conscious of my weight/height on him. But, trainer is convinced that my quiet seat and good balance outweigh my size, if that makes sense. I guess I am painfully aware that there are others in the barn who do not feel the same (ex-trainer's wife was quite vocal on that point, but I suppose that when you are a size 0/2, the entire world around you looks huge). Luckily, I have not ridden in her presence since September.


It's been raining! Steadily for 3 weeks now, so the reservoir is slowly filling up, thank goodness. Behind my house, there is a run-off brook and pond that feed into the stream and tail end of the reservoir. They had been dry for 3 years, so the current is all the more impressive right now. Believe it or not, just last week, wild boars were foraging down there. A friend asked me for a video, so if you're interested, here it is (too dark for good qualty; best with sound on):


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, that video is beautiful. Looks very much like my area here. and YAY! for quiet seat, calm hands and center. Honestly, I've seen very small horses do much better with a larger overweight rider than a little tiny size 2. It happens.

Chicks are doing great. I originally was only supposed to get 4, but there were more that I really thought would be pretty so that turned into 6. Then the next week a breed came in that I wanted so 2 more. Then a little tiny bantam was homeless and at a week and a half old we couldn't put him out with the new ones so the poor little guy/girl as sitting all alone in our "hospital" brooder in the back room. Finally my manager just put him in a box and said "take him home!" So now I have a little bantam and a whole bunch more! I haven't gotten new pics yet, but they're growing sooooo fast! I had to get a second brooder tank to split them up. I really wish I lived closer. I could have taken AnitaAnnes for her. That was so sad.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, oh my, chicken pics  Right before I have to go to Tractor Supply tomorrow. *IwillnotbringchickenshomeIwillnotbringchickenshomeIwillnotbringchickenshomeIwillnotbringchickenshomeIwillnotbringchickenshome*

@Spanish Rider, I know that mindset as well - when my dad came to visit and I introduced him to Raya, his reaction was: "but you are not riding that little horse, right???" *sigh* 
And yay for more rain! Can I send you some??? Finished my crazy workweek today and guess what: it's raining 

And re the panels of the pad: they are open cell foam. But I assume humidity, some rain and the fact that I needed to dry them in the garage didn't help speeding up the drying process...


----------



## Blue

SwissMiss said:


> @Blue, oh my, chicken pics  Right before I have to go to Tractor Supply tomorrow. *IwillnotbringchickenshomeIwillnotbringchickenshomeIwillnotbringchickenshomeIwillnotbringchickenshomeIwillnotbringchickenshome*
> .


I chanted that mantra as well. That's why I only have 11! Good thing the Blue Austrolorps were straight run. If they were pullets I would have more.


----------



## Change

@Blue - I'm so glad to hear the eye was only a scratch. As a life-long hard contact wearer, and growing up in AZ, I'm pretty sure I know how you got that scratch. I've had several from the blowing sands and a simple blink at the wrong time!
And the chickies are adorable. I guess I'm lucky that I had bad experiences with a neighbor's "free range" chickens growing up; I can walk past those cute little things in TSC without a second glance, knowing they grow up to be those horrid creatures that destroyed my lawn and pooped all over my best barrel saddle's suede seat. LOL! Besides, Cally is certain that they eat horses!

Got home from Yellowhammer yesterday afternoon and was totally exhausted and absolutely exhilarated. It was so much fun, and Tango was a Superstar! I got there a bit late in the afternoon, but @AnitaAnne had saved a great parking place for me. We met up with @phantomhorse13 and Lani and had a nice visit. AnitaAnna and I did the 10 mile intro rides on Thursday and Friday. The trails were amazing - hills and trees and creeks and a wooden bridge. All firsts for Tango, and yet he was ears ahead, and very forward the whole time. I think he had fun there, too. He handled all the excitement of camp like a pro, too. We about froze our backsides off that first night (28F) sleeping in our trailers, but it was worth it! 
My campsite:







AnitaAnne's camp set up:







Chivas







Me and Tango, ready for Day 2







AnitaAnne and Chivas - over the shoulder shot







And the obligatory Between-The-Ears shot. The gent on the pretty Arab mare joined us for Day 2. Fred is an experienced endurance rider and gave us lots of tips and told us about a lot of other rides coming up in our area!


----------



## Celeste

@Change I wish I had called in sick for my meetings and figured out a way to go with you. @AnitaAnne tried her best to talk me into it. 

All I got out of the meetings was a severe case of bronchitis. The first weekend I have had off in ages, and I am sick as a dog.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Celeste,* can't "like" your comment. Bronchitis? It wasn't me, I swear! Take care of yourself.

*Change & AnitaAnne,* that looks so great! Really a fun time. I didn't realize that Tango is such a big boy. He looks quite happy and ready to go-go-go. And there is Chivas with his braids, which I love so much. He looks quite a bit lighter in color, though. Recently clipped? 

*SwissMiss,* have you been able to get out?


I did something stupid today. After my son's basketball game, my husband and another father grabbed a ball and started shooting hoops. What did I do? Rob the ball, sink a jump shot, and then fall flat on my face. The boots I was wearing were a bit slippery on the concrete, so down I went. In front of about one hundred people, including all my son's friends. Yes, I am pretty adept at making a fool of myself. It was so incredibly funny, that even I laughed and the team cheered. :rofl: Best part? Most of my weight fell on my left hip bone, which is my broken side, and I didn't injure myself!! Yes, I was wearing a long parka and 2 sweaters, but I know that I have more muscle now, and for the first time in almost four years, I actually feel strong! I guess that I just needed to fall on my face to prove that to myself.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, so sorry that your weekend off means you need the time to recover. Sending jingles that you are feeling better soon! Yeah, while I was slogging away at work I was thinking I rather be out there, even if not riding...
@Change, sounds you had a great time and Tango was a rock star! Bitten by the bug, are you? :rofl:
@Spanish Rider Laughing about yourself is an admirable quality :wink: and hey, you found out that you are getting stronger, yay! 

Managed to walk out of tractor supply without chicks - it was a hard battle, especially since DD was with me. She was "parked" at the breeder tanks and was ooh-ing and aah-ing over the chicks :rofl: And suddenly she was hollering through the store "Mama, they are only $1 each, because they are so small! Can we get a bunch of them???"
Sigh. Her eyes were begging and I almost caved, but reminded her that our cat would eat them for breakfast...
Proud of myself, lol. 

Then drove to my riding buddy to get some (regular :wink eggs. And he promptly told me that he has hatching eggs for me and an incubator to use :shock: and to just bring the rooster back to him if I don't want them and keep the hens... The kiddos would love hatching out eggs... *sigh*


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,* just face it - chicks are your destiny!


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> *SwissMiss,* just face it - chicks are your destiny!


Lol, I am fighting it tooth and nail :rofl: Luckily DH is in the same boat as I am...


----------



## SwissMiss

Got finally another ride in this afternoon. Both the BO and I were fighting a migraine and decided a quiet ride in the muddy pastures would either cure us, or at least give us something to enjoy while feeling miserable :rofl:
Raya had another agenda than a "quiet" ride: the spring grass is really coming in and she was a little firecracker :shock: Fighting to go faster and slipping in the mud. Gave me plenty of opportunity to practice serpentines and still keep up with the little Paso mare... Raya is slowly getting the idea of turning in the direction I am looking, without having to use the reins too much, yay! We practiced water crossings as well, as part of the "trail" in the wooded area of the pasture was under water and plenty of little rivulets that we had to cross... No hesitation whatsoever :biggrin: But slogging (aka gaiting excitely) through the mud must be pretty strenuous - at the end of the ride Lady Raya was quite content with walking on a loosish rein... According to her we should have ridden much longer! 

Riddle of the day: how do mud splatters end up on my torso without me falling off?:rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue so good to hear it was only a scratch and prognosis is good. The chicks are super adorable! I am so jealous...I miss my girls and Mr. Butter

Hope you can fit some rides in around all the chicken chores! How many do you have now? 
@Celeste really would have been fun to have you there!!! Hope you recover soon from the bronchitis. This crazy weather has everyone catching something! 

Let me know if you want some green biothane bridle and reins for NOTRAPPERMYHORSE so your DH won't have to suffer with the pink set. I have some that Dreamer used. Don't really need them because have a pink set or an orange set I could use for Kahlua. Or maybe I could sell you the orange set if he'd rather. 
@Spanish Rider the video of the stream was fabulous! Love to hear the sounds of the water running over the rocks. So nice. 

Didn't know you were an acrobat!! Good to hear your hip and face (!) survived intact! 
@SwissMiss WOW what a ride! Extreme puddle stomping! Or is the horsey version of mud wrestling? :rofl: Good thing you like to clean tack...

Chicks are your destiny!!! 
@Change was so great to meet you and the handsome Tango in person!! Had so much fun! What a treat to ride with a horse and rider that matches Chivas so nicely in paces...such a pleasure. You have done such a great job training Tango; he is such a good boy to handle all the excitement and stuff associated with an endurance ride.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Speaking of the Yellowhammer; it was a great experience and I am so grateful I was able to go.

_Finally_ able to meet @phantomhorse13 and she is just awesome!! Would be a dream to one day ride with her  What an experience that would be!

@Change covered most of the ride info, so I'll just add a note or two. 

First of all; it was BUTT COLD Wednesday night! Discovered that my new trailer has too many air gaps combined with the metal kick plates inside made it FREEZING! My other Brenderup is lined with rubber and the doors all fit snuggly. Have slept quite frequently in the Brown one comfortably but this white one is too dang COLD. 

Finally gave up at 1:30am and gathered up sleeping bag and dog and made a dash for the truck. Settled everything on the front seat and cranked on the heat. Poor Lily was so relieved to be warm again...

Woke up every 1.5-2 hours and cranked on the heat again for 5 minutes or so to keep it toasty warm in the truck. 

Thursday morning was cold and windy. Wore a long sleeved shirt with sweatshirt and fuzzy coat over it. Was still cold. Saw a young lady from Florida in a snowsuit; pants and top. Wish I had though of that!!!  

Couldn't get water heated in time so had weak coffee and crunchy, soupy oatmeal. Tasted horrible but I ate it anyway...

Had spent a lot of time walking Chivas through the campgrounds Wednesday so he would not be quite so spooky for the ride. It worked, and I was able to ride out of camp without him jumping out from under me. 

@Change and Tango were in front and Chivas was fired up as usual. Was maintaining control until a horse went flying past us (they were finishing up the first loop) and rounding a bend was a horse eating tent! Chivas went flying backwards and I baled. Managed to lead my snorting stead past the tent following Tango (who totally ignored the thing). Then begain to look for a place to mount. 

He did slightly better the next time but I still had to dismount and lead him past every horse-eating tent. This slowed us down a bit, but @Change patiently waited...

Friday was much better and it only took me two miles to find Chivas brain, lol. Still had to dismount at the first tent which was down in a little dip and other horses kept flying away from it in the other direction. After that I was able to stay mounted and Chivas got better and was able to calmly walk past for the rest of them. 

Friday we took turns leading, being in the middle and the rear. This worked quite well and all the horses changed places without too much fuss. 

Fred and his pretty chestnut Arab mare picked up the pace a bit, and we finished the ride about 20 minutes faster than Thursday. 

The ride meeting were really fun, especially when they were passing out the really fantastic gifts! We got really nice black T-shirts with gold lettering and a flowing horse head outline on the back. It is really sharp looking!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

My phone died Wednesday night and even after charging it barely was able to take a few pictures Thursday am, but got a few I can post...

My luxury accommodations, and the pre-ride meeting:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste I found a pair of full seat breeches, and I didn't come off!!


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - I was beginning to worry about you! Then I remembered you had to work this weekend and were probably exhausted. I wish I had known you didn't get your water hot enough for coffee and oatmeal on Friday morning. I had a full pot of piping hot coffee in my trailer!

I would love the chance to ride with @phantomhorse13, but even aiming for Turtle, I doubt we could have kept up with her. I think there's still a huge gap between our fast and her slow. LOL!
@Celeste - next year, if we do this again, you _are _going to come - even if I have to drive the extra few hours to come get you and your horse!


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*Celeste* I found a pair of full seat breeches, and I didn't come off!!


Silicone?

Oh and on the note of not coming off: replacing the fenders with leathers, a shorter cinch and shims in the pad made a huge difference in the comfort of the loaner saddle for me. I could actually bend under branches without fearing of rolling under Raya's belly :wink:
I have to ride it again like that out on more varied terrain, but I slowly begin to think that it has potential...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,* thanks for giving us more details and sharing more pics! I must admit that I am a total wuss when it comes to being cold at night. I usually sleep with flannel pjs, sweatshirt and wool socks under flannel sheets and a down comforter. There is no way I would have survived that night in the cold with just a sleeping bag!

So, now that you and Change both have been bit by the endurance bug, are you in the market for Arabs?




> Silicone?


Has anybody tried those? How do you post without ripping a hole in your pants?


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, I have some silicone full seat breeches and I am convinced that was the only thing that kept me from taking a bath a couple weeks back :wink: They were nicely grippy in my Peruvian saddle, but extremely sticky on the fenders of the loaner saddle. I virtually had to peel myself out of that saddle :shock: 
Since I don't post I can't comment on that, but I can easily stand up in the stirrups to cut/break some low-hanging branches off.

I find this type of full seat more comfy - way less restricting (and the ones I have feel like yoga pants ). I bought them a year ago when Raya tried out her pole bending skills around trees and I just oiled the saddle the day before


----------



## Spanish Rider

> I virtually had to peel myself out of that saddle


*SwissMiss,* with amount of saddle cleaning that you do, _of course_ you were stuck in the saddle! It's like sticking a suction cup to a clean window versus a dusty window.:rofl:

I'm not convinced, though. I have a pair of SmartPak full seat breeches - the ones with the heavy-duty faux suede. I find that, yes, the "suede" sticks to the seat, but that makes it more difficult to post. Plus, at the canter, you can't follow the "scooping" action, so my pants get stuck to the saddle, and I am left "scooping" in my pants instead of against the saddle! Talk about rug burn! I'm glad they work for you, but I think I have the wrong butt.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Hmm I've never tried full seat but I sure could use all the stick I can get!


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> I'm not convinced, though. I have a pair of SmartPak full seat breeches - the ones with the heavy-duty faux suede. I find that, yes, the "suede" sticks to the seat, but that makes it more difficult to post. Plus, at the canter, you can't follow the "scooping" action, so my pants get stuck to the saddle, and I am left "scooping" in my pants instead of against the saddle! Talk about rug burn! I'm glad they work for you, but I think I have the wrong butt.


Or the wrong horse(s) :rofl: Remember, I don't trot or canter; just plunk my butt in the saddle and (hopefully)stay there :rofl:


----------



## Blue

Velcro!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss I would Velcro my legs to the saddle except for one thing; quite sure my saddle would turn upside down and there I would be with head bouncing along the ground...

My seat is sheepskin so not sure if the full seat (fake suede) seat helped or not, but in my mind I thought so  Didn't want to pay for the silicone ones yet. I am a cheapo! 
@Change my coffee was cold Thursday am; think the wind was cooling the tea kettle down faster than i could heat it. Friday all was good! 

we would be DQ for time at the pace we were going. I think we averaged about 3.5 mph not very fast really. Have to average minimum 6 mph including hold time and final vet in to ride an LD and above. 
@Spanish Rider I am a total wimp in the cold! I had on lots of layers but just couldn't get warm. I do not like camping in the cold :evil:

No Arabians in my future! Already have three horses. 

Bad storms tonight; tornado weather. Currently we have a lightning show with occasional thunder. Lights flickered a few times too. Have to be to work early, so going to bed soon. I am tired was a very challenging day...

One more photo I forgot...my humble attempt at braiding to mark Chivas as a "greenie"


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Celeste I hope you feel better really soon :hug:

Someone asked earlier about Chivas coloring; he is not shaved, still has his winter coat which is lighter than his summer one. He is a fur ball! His head is the only part shedded out but they are all dropping hair quickly now. 

News of Kahlua: she has gained almost 30 pounds in the last week!! :loveshower: She also now is practically the first in her stall when I call up the horses. When I groomed her Sunday night she was an angel! Didn't even move when I sprayed conditioner on her mane and tail! What a good girl she is 

Sirens are going off; better turn off the computer. G'night all


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, stay safe! Here it's still quiet; even though the dreaded t-word was mentioned as well...
And the mind is a wonderful thing (if it is reassuring you :wink. Love the braid!
@QueenofFrance08, I never really considered full seat ones for trail riding, as my hurting knee makes me walk on longer rides quite a bit and I thought they would be uncomfortable. But after sliding all over last year I bit the bullet and tried some silicone ones. Heck, I can even go for a run in them without feeling restricted. The only disadvantage? When I hook up the trailer before a ride and have to get out of my truck repeatedly to check on the hitch I get stuck on the leather seat of the truck :rofl:


----------



## Celeste

Mine are swede seat. They are awesome!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SwissMiss Good news! We just traded our truck with leather seats for one with cloth so no sticking! 

On an unrelated note never buy an F350 with the 6.0 engine. Run far far away!


----------



## Blue

QueenofFrance08 said:


> @SwissMiss Good news! We just traded our truck with leather seats for one with cloth so no sticking!
> 
> On an unrelated note never buy an F350 with the 6.0 engine. Run far far away!


Also unrelated, we had an '04 F250 with a 6.0. Even though the truck had problems and needed fixing all the time it had good karma so we kept it until this year. Finally traded for an F350 with... I forget what engine, but it's NOT a 6.0! Love it!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Blue said:


> Also unrelated, we had an '04 F250 with a 6.0. Even though the truck had problems and needed fixing all the time it had good karma so we kept it until this year. Finally traded for an F350 with... I forget what engine, but it's NOT a 6.0! Love it!


We got an '04 F350 last fall and it has gone through 2 High Pressure Oil Pumps and 2 Injectors leaving us stranded on the side of the freeway with the horse trailer twice! Even though DH and his dad are mechanics I'm sick of writing out checks for parts that cost a fortune. 

As of 3 weeks ago we are now proud owners of an '04 Dodge 2500 which we LOVE! 

Still have the Ford, should be done with its latest repair today and it is getting driven straight to be sold. Well, it would be except thanks to the new millions of dollar system at the Minnesota DMV we still don't have titles for both cars that we bought last August.... Grr....


----------



## Blue

Yeah, tons of repairs on the '04. That was definitely NOT Ford's finest year. But, I love my '13 F350. The only reason we kept the '04 for so long was that it taught each of our kids to drive. Taught each how to back a trailer. Survived a wreck on the interstate with not a scratch. Got stolen and found just a few miles this side of Mexico and returned to us. Even though it ran like shiitake it never left me stranded. I might have to pull a hill at 45 mph, but it kept going. $8k fixed it for about a year, then things started going bad again. Loved that truck, but it was time to let go.


----------



## carshon

We have a 2012 F250 with the 6.7L engine and love it. Son has a 2014 Ram 2500 and has had nothing but issues with it and it only has 38000 on it. His friends 2012 Ram 2500 has gone through 2 trannies. So we are staying away from the Ram's. Son had a Duramax before the Ram and we laughed because it worked so hard to pull ANYTHING that we always offered to pull him and the truck and trailer when he was going anywhere.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Ummmm.... do I dare mention that I've never owned a truck?:hide:

Had a great class today, back on Ermitaño, the larger gelding. Rode in the indoor because we are having another wind storm. Apparently, one of the roof panels had come loose during a class yesterday afternoon, and it was making a racket. Plus, he hadn't worked in the indoor for ages, and there was a vet treating a horse close to the door, so it was hard to get his head centered on the task at hand at the beginning. Finally, I used a dressage whip, and a few taps later he was with me. Thank God, because my back really needs him to stay rounded.

Worked on lots of canter circles, lead changes and half-passes. For the first time since college, got that YES! feeling... that feeling when your horse is _completely_ with you and he offers perfect movements without you having to move a finger or toe. He was totally in the "zone", if only for a few circles. Gosh, it felt good.

Of course, I know what that means! Don't you? Oh, yes, our next ride will be total crap, mark my words!


*phantom,* where are you? I'm anxiously waiting to see your pics/video of Yellowhammer.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I finally got home late last night after a fantastic time at Yellowhammer; especially fun was meeting @AnitaAnne and @Change & Chivas and Tango. I have a lot to catch up on, and of course pics and video to edit. However, I suspect that is going to take longer than expected..

I put Dream down this morning. To say I am devastated and heartbroken doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> I put Dream down this morning. To say I am devastated and heartbroken doesn't even begin to describe it.


Oh no! So sorry to hear that :hug:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh, my goodness. So sorry, *phantom.*


----------



## QueenofFrance08

phantomhorse13 said:


> I finally got home late last night after a fantastic time at Yellowhammer; especially fun was meeting @AnitaAnne and @Change & Chivas and Tango. I have a lot to catch up on, and of course pics and video to edit. However, I suspect that is going to take longer than expected..
> 
> I put Dream down this morning. To say I am devastated and heartbroken doesn't even begin to describe it.


Oh my gosh! My heart sank reading that! I'm so sorry for you! Internet hugs :frown_color::frown_color::frown_color:


----------



## Twalker

phantomhorse13 said:


> I finally got home late last night after a fantastic time at Yellowhammer; especially fun was meeting @*AnitaAnne* and @*Change* & Chivas and Tango. I have a lot to catch up on, and of course pics and video to edit. However, I suspect that is going to take longer than expected..
> 
> I put Dream down this morning. To say I am devastated and heartbroken doesn't even begin to describe it.



Phantomhorse - What a shock. I am so sorry to hear about Dream. mg: Big hugs to you.


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, I'm so sorry! There just aren't any words to describe how awful we all feel for you, so all our hugs will just have to do.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@phantomhorse13 When we met you gave me a huge hug. It gave me comfort and joy. I cannot fathom the depth of loss you are feeling right now, and I hope these hugs bring you some measure of comfort at this most difficult time :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

My heart is breaking


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, beautifully said.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I am slowly catching up on all the posts here I missed. I was asked in my journal about what happened with Dream, so that story is here if you wish to read it. Thank for you all the hugs and kind words - they mean a lot.

I am doing mostly ok, though still cry randomly. I am sad for me, if that makes any sense, as I know I did the right thing and she is much better off where she is now. Seeing as we are in the middle of Nor'easter #4, I am all the more glad I didn't hesitate.

I am working on stuff from Yellowhammer in bits and starts. We were supposed to have our first ride of the season up here this weekend, but with the ride site expecting a foot of snow, its unlikely that will happen. I turned Sultan out with George and Phin yesterday and so far Sultan is behaving himself. I go out to check them frequently and it's been interesting that they all call when they see me now - even stoic and rarely vocal George. I think we are all mourning together..


----------



## SueC

Hello all, I didn't want to barge in before because of PH13's horse.

But I did want to send all my old over-40 buddies a hug. :hug: I'm _still_ over 40, would you believe, and I'm sure you've found the same thing! ;-) As to mature, we've been over that and it's debatable. I wish you all well. If any of you want to know what I've been up to, you can look here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...ys-other-people-479466/page33/#post1970510421

If not, I won't take offence, because I know that this here venerable thread is a fulltime job! ;-) (How do I know this? Guess. :rofl

Lots of love to all of you, and I trust all the "newbies" are having fun too.

A special wink to a person who did some lurking. I'm going to do a house update on my journal soon. ;-)

Cheerio!


----------



## AnitaAnne

HELLO Sue!! Welcome back to the (not so) mature thread, lol! So happy you have returned :clap::clap:

Can't wait to see pictures of the house! Last I remember you were "mudding" some walls.


----------



## Change

*SUE*!!! I've missed you. And yes, I'm still over 40, and 50.... and now am a full fledge member of the Krones and Kodgers. Still not mature, though. No way, no how.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Sue,*
Perhaps you don't remember me, but I remember you! I started on HF about 4 years ago after an accident and you were very supportive. I dropped out for a few years, but now I've found this group, which I love :loveshower: as I have no horsie love/understanding here at home. I had to sell my horse, as I was physically unable to care for him, and now I've recently switched to Dressage (yes, I've gone to the Dark Side). I, too, am still over 40 and hope to one day make it to Krones and Kodgers with a horse still between my legs like *Change*!


----------



## SueC

Dear *Anita Anne, Change, Spanish Rider*: Thankyou for your warm welcomes! :hug: I'll have to slowly catch up on your "goings on" via the post records in everyone's profile. Can someone tell me if it's Grand Final Day in the US or something? Traffic is quite glacial at present on HF. Hopefully that means "more signal, less noise" in the general sections.

*Change* and *Spanish Rider*, would you remind me of your first names (via PM if necessary)? It will help me open various drawers in my memory bank. Good thing one can actually review past communications in this place in case of mental calcification. ;-) In my presently calcified state I do remember lots of pleasant horse talk with Change and discussing recipes with Spanish Rider. Spanish Rider, by the way, you've found an excellent group indeed here, glad you did! I too basically ride on my own much of the time (well, except for the horse of course! ;-) ), although my husband is really super supportive of me.

Just wanted to post something "feelgood" featured in the last _Grass Roots_ (Aussie self-sufficiency magazine I write for regularly). A really clever lady called Mim Hammonds transforms the little monsters that pass for dolls these days into actual cute toys of the sort that haven't been on the mainstream market for decades. Aren't these lovely?




















I don't know who decided that children should play with monsters in human guise, but it did happen many years ago now. Mim upcycles awful dolls and also teaches people to re-make their own. She also does lovely doll clothes instead of what the commercial versions are wearing.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SueC : welcome back!!! so very good to see you. I do hope you will continue to visit more regularly. I missed hearing about all your down under adventures. I loved seeing the transformed dolls.

@Celeste : I hope you continue to feel better. please take it easy and let yourself heal!


I finally got through everything from Yellowhammer. The whole story, with lots more pics and the ride videos, in my journal. Professional pics are in the mail and I will post them when they finally arrive.

I got to meet @AnitaAnne and Chivas and Lily & @Change and Tango and even got a picture to prove it:










:happydance: :loveshower: :happydance:


The first day, I rode Flo in the 30 miler. The trails were amazing and we had a blast.




















The second day, I rode Fuji in the 25 miler. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















The last day, I rode Flo in the 25 miler. We had some weather and some extra company on trail, but a great time was had by all.




















Today I had hoped to hop on Phin, but after being lectured by my chiro to take the day off (my neck and upper back were a mess) and 8 inches of melting snow making the paddocks a mess, I decided to wait. Hopefully I can get on him tomorrow morning while everything is still frozen.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Sue,* oh I don't expect you to remember me. I was not very participative; just looking for some support after my accident and for some tough decisions that had to be made.


*phantom,* I have sort of been mourning along with you this week. Your story is so beautiful, but so hard to read at the same time. In addition, Tuesday was another "first" since my father's death, his birthday, and you know how that goes.

On a lighter note, I do have a question for you, our Endurance Queen (well, and for anyone else for that matter). What sort of undergarments do you use for endurance rides? I tend to get dermatitis, so I am an all-cotton girl, although when I ride I wear non-cotton seamless Jockeys. However, I am now getting irritated skin "down there", which I believe has to do with a combination of what I'm wearing as well as tons of cantering in a saddle that slides a bit on a still-chubby horse (the chafing is on my left/weak side). I know that some riders use bike shorts, Spanx, or even men's briefs. I'm sure that, with all the miles you do, endurance riders must have some tricks? (am I getting too personal?)

:clap:I love the picture of you with *Change* and *AnitaAnne*, Tango and ...? What is the name of your cute pup, AnitaAnne? And Change, I didn't imagine you to be so tall (funny how our perceptions work).


----------



## SwissMiss

@SueC the dolls are awesome! Sometimes I am taken aback what my DD (she is 5) finds "beautiful" :shock: Probably payback time, as my mother never understood my love/fascination with horses
@AnitaAnne, @Change, @phantomhorse13, glad you managed to get a picture. Otherwise it wouldn't have happened and needed repeating :biggrin:
And the trails look like fun! The creek (was that the trail?) gave me pause for a second, wondering how we would have managed that. But then we rode similar stuff (just more muddy so you couldn't see the ground) last weekend without missing a beat...
@Spanish Rider, I may not have experience with long rides, but with rides where you are soaked in sweat before you even finished saddling  More than once I came back completely raw - so I am eager to hear some suggestions also!
I've heard good things about monkey butt powder, though. Maybe Desitin (diaper rash cream) would work well too :wonder:


----------



## Change

@Spanish Rider - I don't consider myself tall at 5'6", but I guess it's all relative ;-). *AnitaAnne's *little Lily is as sweet as she is adorable, and I'm pretty sure that was Flo who was insisting she was "ready for her close-up, Mr. DeMille!" 

Relativity would also explain why our Pennsylvania Snowbird felt completely comfortable in a t-shirt while AnitaAnne and I were decked in layers and trying not to shiver! LOL!!
@SueC - I love the doll transformations (although the zombie-looking in-between shots are a little creepy)!
@Celeste - I hope you're taking it easy and giving yourself time to get better!

I'm off today and can't wait to get a ride in!


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh, and after watching all the nice videos that @phantomhorse13 put up in her journal, I have to say I like those trails... Especially the wooden bridge! 

Here, the bridges are a little less...eehm... sophisticated :wink: I am terrified of riding bridges and the ones we have here add the bonus to sway/sag a bit (or a lot depending on the bridge) when riding over. So a sturdy one _with_ a rail? Count me in!

Luckily bridges are a non-issue for my pony and worst case I can just close my eyes and send her on 
Here's a video of a typical bridge (one of Raya's sale videos):


----------



## Blue

Huge storm predicted to come through here this morning. We got exactly 30 minutes of a misty rain. Ugh! Our fire season is going to be scary.

Taking daughter to have all four wisdom teeth removed this morning. She's always had a high pain tolerance and has been relatively strong and healthy. She thinks this will be a walk in the park. I think MY afternoon is going to be miserable. At least she will have the benefit of pain meds. Wish me luck!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, wish I could send some rain your way! Good luck with your daughter. Getting all 4 removed at once???? I see soft food in her future... Maybe pain meds for her and a nice adult beverage for you?


----------



## Spanish Rider

Wrote a message this morning that got lost.:evil: Will try reconstructing it, but I'm sure I'll forget something/someone.


*SwissMiss,*
I am going to order a cream from amazon (hooray for amazon Spain!) that is highly recommended by bikers called "Chamois Butt'r". I will let you know how it works out. But, I still think that I need to try different undergarments, because the sore is right along the line of the edge of the Jockeys (even though there is no seam). Or maybe I should just go commando and call it a day?! 


*Change,* oops! Of course that's not Tango. You know, because it's been years since I saw an Arab (and I have never ridden one), their narrowness leads my eye to believe that they are taller than they actually are. So, seeing you next to Flo, my mind's eye puts you at about 6 feet. Sorry! I am terrible at calculating sizes and distances (good thing I don't jump anymore!).


*Blue,* 4 teeth out at once? I am such a ninny that I have neve even considered getting my wisdom teeth pulled. My sister, on the other hand, had the 4 out at once and then drove herself home, where she lived alone. When my mother later found out, she was very upset that she hadn't asked for a ride or at least told her so that she could have called my sister or stopped by to check on her. You should be glad that your daughter leans on you. Likewise, your daughter should be glad to have someone to lean on.


*AnitaAnne,* Lily is adorable and I love how she looks right at the camera. How did Kahlua fare without you? 


Tomorrow my youngest turns 15, so I am up past midnight making 2 lasagnas and carrot cake. He had initially requested steaks on the grill and DH went to go get a new can of butane (no propane here), but the valve won't open/connect/or however you say it. So, lasagna it is. At noon, he has the most important basketball game of the season because they are tied for first place. My sister-in-law and family are coming to the game, so it will be a good time even if they don't win, and they'll come over for dinner afterwards. I don't have much for him in the way of presents, though. He didn't ask for anything, and I was short on ideas.:|


At the barn, tomorrow is testing day for the Spanish Federation riding exams. For some odd reason, I feel old and left out when I don't participate in these things, but when I did do a test some 15 months ago I felt ridiculous because I was the oldest person there (by more than 20 yrs). I suppose I am kind of curious to know what my score would be now that I have changed disciplines, but since I don't compete I really don't need to take any tests. Plus, I've never had to memorize a reprise (after a certain level, you have to choose a Dressage or jumping test).


----------



## SueC

*Spanish Rider*: That happened to me recently. Gremlins! And this was on my journal, on a long piece that I'd sat at for nearly an hour. Oh well, that'll teach me not to select all and copy (/paste into word processor) periodically. - About that whole backside skin chafing/rash thing, I concur:_*

Does anybody here have comfortable underpants *made from natural materials?_ If so, please share your secret. All the cotton ones I've seen and tried have seams that end up becoming a problem - and I'm not just talking riding, I'm talking in general. When I was a teenager they made cotton "His Pants For Her" that imitated the male underwear features of a broad top elastic and pocketed, reasonably wide leg elastics. They were comfortable, including on a horse; but they are no longer available here. I might have to go mail order like I do for my bras (comfortable bras here: https://bodywise.com.au/ but not so keen on the price of their briefs). Or I might have to start cross dressing for that item of apparel. :shock: 

*PH13:* Hope you're feeling a little better. :hug:Those trails look good enough to eat! I do miss being able to explore the countryside in other places on the horse (no transport), but am learning to be content with the fact that I am in the middle of a State Forest area with lots of local trails. I do miss the camaraderie of other people and horses. - And how cool that some of you are able to catch up with each other in person! :cheers:

*Change*: Funny, no, my husband likes the "zombie" stages best! :rofl:

*Celeste*: Get well soon! :apple:

*Blue*: Hoping for rain for both our locations!

*Swiss Miss*: For you & *anyone else,* here's that requested *house update:*


http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...ys-other-people-479466/page35/#post1970511997




Have a lovely weekend, all. My birthday falls on this Sunday and I plan to have a nice day in, relaxing.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Spanish Rider : I have learned that cotton is NOT your friend. I currently ride in seamless synthetic Under Armour brand panties (that I got in the outlet on clearance - I am too cheap to have paid full price for a name brand normally). I know some people who love boy shorts, but for me they crept up my thighs and bunched in places that were not comfortable. Some swear by commando with panty hose under their tights, but I have never tried that myself. In terms of rubbing, we use products called Body Glide and the already-mentioned Anti Monkey Butt powder. What product goes where depends on if the issue is friction due to rubbing (body glide) or chafing due to heat/moisture (powder). Desitin can also work on already aggravated skin, but it seems like women prone to yeast infections may have issue if its used too often.

@SwissMiss : there were several creek crossings but most of them had pretty nice footing. by the third day a couple places were a bit muddy, but nothing horrible. The wooden bridges you showed in the video are not uncommon either and I agree the wide ones with sides always make me feel so much better.

@Blue : hope your daughter is recovering from her dental surgery without too much pain. I had one removed in the fall, but it was full erupted (not impacted), so it wasn't a big deal at all.

@Change : hope you got your ride in. not sure if this next storm coming across the country is screwing up your weekend yet again.

@SueC : will need to catch up with your journal when I get a moment - so glad you are updating again.


Yesterday, DH surprised me by having the afternoon free to ride. I took Phin out for the first time since his splint. The whole story is in my journal.



















Today we have been doing various chores around the place (omg changing the fuel filters on the dodge was the biggest PITA!). We hope to ride tomorrow..


----------



## Blue

Hey! Anyone have any experience with these wallpaper steamers? My son and his GF just bought a house and need to remove about 7 layers of 30 years of wallpaper. They've been scraping all day with very little headway. Ideas?


----------



## Celeste

I know that professionals use them. It is nearly impossible to get the old paper off otherwise. I haven't actually used one.


----------



## Blue

Well they were so frustrated, they went ahead and got one at Home Depot. They're going to use it tomorrow


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : I hope the wallpaper steamer is working out.. I can't imagine how frustrating scraping would be!!


Today, DH and I got Sultan and George out. 





































Tomorrow, I hope to ride with Nicole..


----------



## Change

@Blue - I don't know about Steamers, but I do know heat guns will melt the glue to make wall paper removal easier. They also make it a lot easier to get layers of paint off wood, like doors and jambs. It's a slow tedious process, though.

Friday I didn't get to ride as the whole day was eaten up by E's first attempt at getting her driver's license (failed on the 3 pt turn!) and getting ready for her prom. Saturday, I kept waiting for the rain since the sky looked like it was ready to dump at any moment (it didn't). We got a light sprinkle overnight and today was overcast and looking like it might rain, but I saddled up Tango and we went out anyway. We did the 5 mile loop around the big cotton field. I think we're both getting bored with that ride, though. Tango drags his feet on the way out, and picks it up on the way home. I'm going to have to start exploring new areas with him, or start hauling somewhere... if I can find some trails around here that allow horses!


----------



## Blue

*Change*, It's frustrating when the skies look heavy and nothing of any consequence happens. But, you've lived in Arizona so you know the pain.

*Phantom*, so much snow still! Beautiful pics though. I always enjoy your shares.

The kids went ahead and bought the steamer from Home Depot. They said they got more done in the first hour with it than all day yesterday by hand, so I guess that's a win! Maybe they can sell it when done


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Hey! Anyone have any experience with these wallpaper steamers? My son and his GF just bought a house and need to remove about 7 layers of 30 years of wallpaper. They've been scraping all day with very little headway. Ideas?


Sledgehammer and new drywall


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change Drivers tests and prom in the same day? Oh my! 

Hope you find some trails to ride close by; there has to be somewhere! Have you tried calling riding stables and asking if you can trailer in? Would be a change of scenery anyway. 

We need to find a place to meet and ride! Chivas has been acting all lovey-dovey to me since our campout. I think he enjoyed having me all to himself! 
@Celeste are you feeling better yet? I hope so. 
@Blue scraping off wallpaper is the biggest PIA ever! Have tried steamers and heat guns and still most of the time ruined the wall underneath. I finally started either replacing the walls or painting over the wallpaper depending on the situation. Much easier...

Woodwork have used a heat gun and scraper, then finish with a solvent. It is a lot of tedious, time consuming work though...
@phantomhorse13 nice ride but it sure looks cold! The snow is so pretty though. Good to hear George and Sultan are both doing well!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I have a couple of bits of good news! 

First I am going to be getting Mr. Butter and some of my big girls back!! The BO is willing to let me keep them in a little fenced area on his property, AND he is eager to have some fresh eggs asking me to bring a couple back for him to get some eggs too :loveshower::loveshower:

I just need to do a few repairs to the pen, bring my little coop out there and put some netting over the top to keep the hawks out. 

So happy to have some of my girls back!! 

Secondly, Kahlua has gained another FIFTY POUNDS this past week for a total of 80+/- since her dental visit and worming :loveshower:

I know the vet said wait to ride until she gained 100 pounds by 80 is pretty close right? So I rode her for a short while today 

Getting on was the challenge! Not only did she keep moving away from the mounting block, but she actually several times tried to kick out at me with her left hind! Bad girl Kahlua! I had to give her a pop a couple of times :evil:

Eventually I just had my riding buddy hold her until I mounted. Decided to use my rope side pull on her and I was glad I did! She was a bit of a pill at first with tail swishing and head tossing and trying to head back to the barn. She couldn't escape the side pull though...

So she learnt today that she couldn't get away from me, and that saddles don't have to hurt. I used my thickest Skito pad under a Barefoot saddle.

Poor girl has white spots all along her spine from being ridden with ill-fitting saddles while skinny :evil:

All I did was about 30 minutes of walking, plus circles and few times backing. She swished her tail every time I used my leg, but I am calmly persistent  

I also rewarded her profusely for any effort and soon she was moving nicely and promptly off my leg and willing to ride away from the other horse without a problem. 

After I got off I spent another 15 minutes or so practicing standing on the mounting block with her not moving away or kicking me, on a loose rein. 

Slow and steady is my plan...

Kahlua in the pink sidepull, and her poor scared back


----------



## AnitaAnne

Posting a comparison of Kahlua; when purchased and now


----------



## Spanish Rider

No time to write. Simply "hello", bummer about Phin (what a week, *phantom*), I know nothing about wallpaper, and I have to say that Kahlua is developing an adorable tuchus. Oh, and *Change*, looks like you're right on track to do 10% of *phantom's* miles! Me, too, but I'll drop way down in the summer when I go home to the States.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, Wow! Congratulations on getting your chickies back! And double congrats on your first ride on Kalhua. Are you calling her by her full name or maybe KC? She sure is filling out. And that back looks like the backs of some of the pack animals the indians use here to pack tourist's gear down to Havasupai Falls. I doesn't look like she has any scar tissue that could cause discomfort though, so thats a good thing. You must feel on top of the world right now!

Daughter's wisdom teeth came out easily. On the drive home she was more annoyed with all that gauze in her mouth and the numbness. All that wore off and I had her started on her pain meds immediately. She's always had a high pain tolerance so she really felt this was going to be no big deal..... until yesterday. Poor thing was a little surprised how awful she felt on day three. I always say, day three is the worst of any healing injury. She wasn't arguing about pain meds then for sure! But by last night the worst was over and she actually ate a little bit at the dinner table with us and then went to bed. Gotta say, I'm so glad I never had any wisdom teeth!

Son and I got a nice ride in yesterday. Cold gusty wind and overcast but a good first trail ride for Gus. I picked a nice easy trail for him that shouldn't tear up his feet or push him too hard. There was some water in the little creek and plenty of hikers out there on a Sunday, so he had a good time thinking he was protecting us. He sounded ridiculous because he doesn't have his adult bark yet and still sounds like a puppy. Most of the hikers just laughed at how cute he was. But there's always gotta be one to complain and say they're going to report a dog off leash. Then I have to take the time to explain they can report until they're blue in the face, but Arizona law has a provision for "working dogs". All three of our dogs are cattle dogs and there are actually cattle out there. She just grumbled and hiked away. Poor mistreated Gus.

Took some nice pics but for some reason can't get them downloaded. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Blue

Wouldn't you know, right after I posted that, all the pics finally came through from my phone.

Lacey and Gus getting ready to head out.
















The old timers showing Gus that it's ok to get in the water








Back at the trailhead. Waiting for us to get in the truck and go








The drive home








Home


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Didn't get to ride all weekend  Snowstorm missed us but left the 30 mph winds. Good news is Chico's Renegades came and they fit perfectly! 3 more weeks until tax deadline and I get my life back!

Pictures of Chico showing off his new shoes and bonus herd picture.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Didn't get to ride all weekend  Snowstorm missed us but left the 30 mph winds. Good news is Chico's Renegades came and they fit perfectly! 3 more weeks until tax deadline and I get my life back!


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, so glad you get some of the chickens back! And Kahlua looks so much better! @QueenofFrance08, yay for the snowstorm missing you (still sucks that you didn't get to ride) and new sneakers for Chico @Blue, painkillers are a wonderful thing! And beautiful ride pictures - poor puppy is all worn out :rofl: @phantomhorse13, I have problems wrapping my head around the fact that you still have snow :shock: Yes, it is still March and it was snowing at my parent's place, but living in the South made me a warm-weather wimp 

Just a quick :wave:

Work sucked me in and is not letting go, despite my efforts trying to get out before dark *sigh*
So instead of riding this weekend I resorted to checking if Raya still knows how to longe. All was well until I had the brilliant idea to run myself in a small circle... After cantering and trotting quite happily around me while I was walking, she suddenly flew backwards, eyes bugging out and snorting like an angry dragon :rofl: Apparently I am _very_ scary when running  But a quick stop, a scratch on the neck and she calmed right down. I love the sense that horse has (sometimes)

Today she surprised me with flowers. I had a pretty Erdbrauner with some yellow flowers embedded in the caked-on mud on the back :rofl: Of course I had to laugh, admire it (forgot to take a pic), and then clean it off -all in the white dress I was wearing for work. Guess the color of the dress afterwards? :rofl:


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, there is a saying to never wear your work clothes within 50' of your horse!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Swiss*, there is a saying to never wear your work clothes within 50' of your horse!


:rofl: Luckily I am a firm believer of washable work clothes :wink:


----------



## SueC

:dance-smiley05: Waaah! Look at Gus' face when he's snuggling into that lap on the way home!


----------



## carshon

@AnitaAnne so glad Mr Butters and some girls are coming back! Yeah for the BO being enticed by eggs! 

And Kahlua looks so much better. The scars on her spine just make me sad. I am glad that she eventually figured out that riding does not have to hurt. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Spanish Rider

@Blue , fantastic that you got a ride in with your son and puppin'. Lacey seems to be well-boned. As far as dogs off leash go, I have had similar experiences with my little 12-lb mutt. The trails behind my property are on conservation land, and the trail is actually a "camino real", which were trails designated by the King (which one? who knows!) to move livestock north or south, depending on the season. As such, dogs are not legally required to be on leashes, but once a runner came through and said he was going to kick my dog. I was so floored that I said nothing, but I would have liked to see him try!
@AnitaAnne , I think your rooster's name is hysterical! How did he get/earn it? And the girls? Have they got names?
@QueenofFrance08 , don't even talk to me about taxes.:evil: I now have to do taxes in 2 different countries, 2 different languages and 2 different currencies. As we say in Boston, a real ****ah. It seems that the IRS is now going after the big fish who are hiding their money offshore, yet us little fish get caught in the net, too. Sometimes I think that none of it is worth the pittance I'm making.
@SwissMiss , are you nuts?! You have two young children and a horse, and you continue to wear white clothes? I can honestly say that I own nothing white. Not even a t-shirt (can you say manatee?).


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> @*SwissMiss* , are you nuts?! You have two young children and a horse, and you continue to wear white clothes? I can honestly say that I own nothing white. Not even a t-shirt (can you say manatee?).


:rofl: me being nuts goes without question :rofl:


And the dress is not _just_ white. Even without the help of my kiddos and Raya, stuff is dirty in no time when I wear it. A Southern Lady I ain't :wink: It has lovely blue, grey and brown flowers on a white background - which normally helps to hide dirt... Not this time, though :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

And now, I am _thrilled_ to announce that... (drum roll, please)...

:loveshower:
*I went on a trail ride!*:loveshower:

No, honestly. No joke. It really happened this time! The rain and wind have finally stopped, and BO decided that it was a beautiful day for a trail ride, so off we went! For nearly 2 hours! You cannot imagine how excited I was. Even the sour-puss faces of the teens and college students couldn't dull my excitement (I mean, come on, it's understandeable: who wants to ride with an old lady?). Awesome ride on dirt roads, through fields, a ravine and an almond grove in bloom. The scent was heavenly! Past tractors, cars and a biker, with only one minor spook (rump only). I hope to go out again soon.

I didn't dare try to take photos while on the trail, because if I dropped my phone and had to get off, there was no way I was getting back on. I did take one photo before we left, which is the ear shot. In the group photo, I am the one in the rear, right.


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, one time I was out riding with my ex DIL and her dog who is a pit/lab mix. Friendliest happiest dog in the world. Anyway there were some walkers and of course the dog went bounding over to them tail wagging, face grinning, just looking for love. The man pulled his gun and began to point at her! I had to yell "NO, She's friendly!" And he just stood there still with his weapon drawn and pointed. I wasn't so upset that he had a gun as I ride armed as well, but he HAD HIS FINGER ON THE TRIGGER. That ****ed me off. I was always taught that you don't place your finger on the trigger until you're ready to fire. And if you fire, you better hit what you're aiming at. 

That incident I did report to the sheriff, as well as the dead horse we found on the trail. That deputy is the one that told me about the working dog provision. So now all we can do is train, train, train our dogs to have excellent recall. And the local law enforcement agencies have begun offering classes of their own to teach gun use. Awesome.


*Swiss*, I usually only buy clothes with patterns on them. Hides all kinds of stains! And I've begin wearing an apron when I'm cooking. Unbelievable how much it helps!


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, Wahooo! Trail riding is soooooo much fun! Glad you got to experience it and it all went well.


----------



## Spanish Rider

And a couple of short videos:


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider - Wohoo for a trail ride!!!!! :happydance: Looks awesome. Am sure you had tons of fun!

@Blue, I actually don't like patterns, and the flowers were a try to maybe start liking them... Still not really sure about it, but it s very comfy and airy so I wear it anyway (I am cheap, lol) :biggrin:


At a recent trail ride a big dog came running up to us, barking and growling. The owner, at a distance away, shouting the dogs name to no avail, but didn't feel the need to come get the dog. Instead just hollered "he's friendly" while the dog dove for Raya's leg. So I hollered back "but my horse is NOT!" Still, owner didn't feel it necessary to come and get the dog. But after Raya threatened a kick (she knows kicking under saddle is not allowed) the dog chose to retreat a few feet and we simply moved on...


Don't get me wrong: I love dogs, but if you let them run loose, make sure they actually come to you when called :wink:


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@Spanish Rider Ugh 2 countries and 2 currencies is a mess, we do several of those! They've made the foreign rules so complicated I know what you mean about catching the little fish too. Congratulations on your trail ride! Which one of your handsome steeds did you get to take on the trails?

@SwissMiss I also give you tons of credit for having children and a horse and wearing white. I gave up on white before I even got my first dog, I'm enough of a klutz that I always spill something! I did however just buy a pair of white riding tights which I know will be humorous but they were Kerrits for $5 so I couldn't resist...


----------



## Blue

SwissMiss;
At a recent trail ride a big dog came running up to us said:


> YES! This is exactly why ours don't go with us unless I'm satisfied I have total control. I've had to deal with dogs that lunge like that too and it's scary! People can get seriously hurt because a horse panics.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> YES! This is exactly why ours don't go with us unless I'm satisfied I have total control. I've had to deal with dogs that lunge like that too and it's scary! People can get seriously hurt because a horse panics.


Yes, there are plenty of horses that are not happy with dogs...
Or imagine the drama if the dog gets kicked hard and seriously injured or even killed... Who's fault it will be? The horse, of course. And the poor dog pays the price...


Sorry, rant over :wink:


----------



## Blue

No, rant is not over. I don't know what the laws are in your state, but here in Arizona if a dog is off leash, unconfined and bothers a horse (livestock) in any way, any repercussions is the fault of the dog's owner. 

Of course that doesn't make us riders and animal lovers feel any better for the loss of an innocent dog who's lack of training or containment is human fault not their own.

Ok, NOW rant can be over. Sorry. I just get so upset at the way people just think dogs automatically know how to behave. They Don't! And they always take the rap for bad behavior that could usually have been trained out of them.

Sorry.


----------



## Loner

In Florida you have the right to do what ever it takes to protect your Horses or Cattle from any animals (Dogs etc.)


----------



## Blue

Yup, a dog is a predator and MOST livestock are prey. It's basic math


----------



## SwissMiss

I would be very surprised if it would be different in Mississippi...

Since a rider got shot at while riding a trail on public land my riding buddy is oftentimes carrying more than just a machete :wink: and would not hesitate to use it if necessary to keep us and his own dog safe...

But I agree *Blue*, some people think if they get a working breed dog, the dog is born obedient and knows how to behave :sad:


----------



## carshon

the talk about dogs on trails etc always gets me riled up. I have 2 dachshunds. My horses are not used to big dogs at all. We have had a few scares when riding with dogs off leashes. Even if the dog is not aggressive to the horse that does not mean the horse will not shy from the strange dog! 

But to add to it last fall my daughter and I were riding and a lady we passed on the trail had her little dog in the saddle with her. Our horses did not notice it until we were going past her and it made a little bark. Then our horses became fire breathing dragons because her horse made such a strange sound. 

Don't get me wrong - I love dogs. But I really do not see the necessity for bringing them on a ride where you may meet others on horse back or on the ground. Even the most well trained dog (or horse, or person) can do something out of character occasionally.

*** stepping off my soap box now:falloff:


----------



## QueenofFrance08

I am clearly a dog lover, as we have 5. Most of them are very well trained and come when called. They range in size from a 12 lb miniature poodle to a 65 lb monster mutt (not that heavy but she's very tall). Our horses are used to them because when we are outside the dogs usually are and they go running through the pastures and up to the horses. That being said, the only time my dogs are out when I'm riding is if we are in our arena on our property surrounded by empty fields. We never take the dogs out to the parks or on the gravel roads. I have a horse who came to us terrified of dogs (Jake our newest addition) since he was chased by the property owners dog at the boarding facility his prior owner had him at and I never let the dogs out when anyone is riding him. He's grown accustom to them running around the pasture and he's fine but I don't want to risk anything. I love my dogs but they are perfectly fine staying inside while we are out riding and they can run around off leash at our house.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Can I add my own rant? Given that this is the over 40 thread, let's just say that I am no spring chicken, agreed? I am definitely not a teenager anymore, yet I am embarrassed to admit that the immature passive-aggressiveness of some teens gets to me when it comes to my riding, as I still feel insecure (all by myself - it has nothing to do with them).

I am lucky enough to ride weekday mornings. At my previous baarn, I was all by myself. At this barn, there are more people, mostly trainers, and a couple of 20-somethings who work the show jumpers. The increased activity at the new barn did affect my PTSD, but I have slowly worked through it and become accustomed to riding with more horses in the concrete fishbowl, which is olympic-sized, and the big warmbloods are impeccably controlled by their riders.

Having said that, I keep my distance as it is clear that I am not accepted. I am fine with that, as I do not feel the need to deal with these girls socially, and my trainer is not their trainer, so we work in separate spaces. However, during our outing yesterday, it became abundantly clear that they were going to have nothing to do with me. As we were waiting at the gate for a few riders and chit-chatting, any comment I made was greeted with zero response. Fine. Gotcha. Message received. So, I did my own thing, admiring the lovely day and communicating with Ermitaño. But, into the ride, suddenly I am receiving orders from certain riders. When I say orders, I mean commands given with no "please" or conditionals (as in "why don't you..."). It was: "Trot" "Don't trot" "Do this" "Don't do that". Whatever. As far as I was concerned, the only 2 people who should have felt the need to correct me at any time were the BO or my trainer's assistant, who never did as it was not necessary.

So, the dilemma: I now am having increasing anxiety about riding tomorrow, because, as it is a holiday, everyone and his brother will be at the barn. Plus, I am mentally still putting myself back together from yesterday. I am already considering asking my trainer to work in the smaller outdoor ring, as I am fully aware that I could have a full-out panic attack, which I do not need to do in front of the masses. In addition, I am expecting my ex-trainer and wife to be there (yes, the one who is also very critical of my weight). Should be a rip-roaring time. But, I have thought of an excellent come-back if she makes yet another comment and push comes to shove: "My husband doesn't want me to lose any weight because he loves my boobs." (she, of course, is very flat-chested) Evil, I know, but my ego needs some defending.

HA! Karma is quite the jokester sometimes: my husband just walked in the door and said that he ran nto my ex-trainer's wife at the supermarket. Maybe I need to think of a new come-back...


----------



## Celeste

How about, "Well at least I am not rude......... "


----------



## phantomhorse13

Channel your inner southern lady and just answer anything with "well bless your heart." another good choice is "indeed." eventually if you literally say nothing else, they will get the point and shut up and go away. i hope things are less confrontational than you expect.


I have been reading but am having a hard time motivating to do much of anything lately, which includes responding. Hoping the funk I am in passes soon..


----------



## Blue

*carshon*, I understand your point. Many times there is no NEED for a dog on the trail. Much less 3. There was a time when there was a need. They alerted us to snakes, intruders, other predators, etc. Today the "other predator" factor has gotten so bad that we only take our dogs on certain trails. 

You see, a few years ago, I didn't have a riding buddy and my dog was my only companion. Very well trained, friendly and unassuming. Of course now I have a riding friend, but we still enjoy the companionship of our WELL TRAINED dogs. I have dogs that I leave at home and so does she. They are not suited to the trails and have no sense of companionship. Shiitake, they have no sense at all. Very well behaved at home, but outside of their perimeter not so much. And so they don't get to go. 

But I know what you mean about a small dog in the saddle or even saddle bags. That can spook a horse. Mine spook at that too, but they spook and it's over with. We move on and I don't play on it.

So, you see, no there is no NEED for a dog on the trail. But is there even a NEED to trail ride? Or arena rope? Or Jump? No. It's just what we do and most of us try to do it responsibly.

Ok, that was my soap box for today.

*Queen*, I understand what you're saying. When I got my mare she actually had puncture scars from a dog attack. She was not terrified of the dogs, but she wouldn't tolerate them around at all. Now (6 years later) she tolerates them because she has learned that I don't put up with ANY shenanigans from anyone. She is save with me and they are safe from her. We all get along. But it takes time and training.

*Spanish*, I admire your tenacity in trying to get along with all those people! I would have lashed them all by now. But, I agree with Phantom. "Bless your heart" and "Indeed" are perfect noncommittal responses that they can't even have a comeback for. Sometimes it pays off to take the high road. Enjoy your riding and don't let them take that away from you. You are AWESOME and they are only mediocre. When they have all your life experience maybe they can make snarky orders but not until they know what they're talking about.


----------



## SueC

Spanish Rider said:


> But, I have thought of an excellent come-back if she makes yet another comment and push comes to shove: "My husband doesn't want me to lose any weight because he loves my boobs." (she, of course, is very flat-chested) Evil, I know, but my ego needs some defending..


Not evil, people are rude to comment on your body. Here's a few more good ones courtesy of our Aussie Kaz Cooke, who wrote "Real Gorgeous" as an inoculation for teenage girls dealing with changing bodies and body police and fashion and all that media tripe about female beauty. It's great for any age though and has such amusing cartoons.

_THEY SAY
"You're putting on weight." / "You're getting fat."

YOU SAY
"What is it that you are feeling insecure about?"
"Who asked you?"
"I'm not fat, I'm me-shaped."
"Anything else? Perhaps you could write it down for me so I don't forget?"
"How kind of you to say so."
"And you're a real heart-throb."
"A bit fat for me, or a bit fat for you?"
"Why don't you grab your bottom lip and pull it over your head?"
"Yes, thank you, I have put on weight and I feel great."
etc etc etc


THEY SAY
"You've got no boobs."

YOU SAY
"Well, they're bigger than your brain."
"Your fly is undone."
"What's that hanging out of your nose?"
"That's not what you said last night in bed."
"How long have you been looking at me?"
etc etc


THEY SAY
"Cor, check out the big hooters on that." 
"Show us your boobs."

YOU SAY
"Show us your brain."
"You can always tell a bottle-fed baby."
"There's a big booger coming out of your nose."
Anything in a language they don't understand.

Remember to stand up straight, make eye contact, pause before replying, and use a well-modulated voice._

This is only an appendix in the book, the rest is highly informative.

Manners are sadly lacking these days, as is courtesy, as is commonsense (why is it called that?).

So it's nice to have a few lovely harbours free from such ignoramuses.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Spanish Rider *all good suggestions. Not really sure how "bless your heart" is perceived in Spanish. Took me a while to realize it wasn't well meaning :rofl: And I love your idea of a response.
But maybe it is a good idea to ask to have your lesson in the smaller outdoor ring just for today. You know your struggles and this would set you up for success. 

And I admire you for not lashing out at those comments! I am quite vocal and have been told several times that I am too blunt. A former boss even told me "this is not how it is done in the South" 

*Phantom* sorry you are in a funk, albeit fully understandable :hug: We are here for you :hug:

*SueC* common sense? Didn't that get lost a while ago??? For sure feels like that sometimes!

Yesterday the farrier came out during the afternoon and he was asking if I exchanged my horse... She was very relaxed, basically snoozing, while he did her feet :shock: A far cry from the horse that shook like a leaf when he touched her almost 3 years ago. She was already much better before, but since we moved to the new barn, there is just a new sense on calm and feeling content in her. May be the age has finally made an impact, but I suspect it's the stable, calm herd and the gentle, but persistent treatment she gets from the BO (every horse gets loved on/brushed before they go out again after feeding)...


----------



## Change

@phantomhorse13 - you'll have things to say when you're ready. We'll be here.
@SwissMiss - it wasn't all that long ago that you were wondering if Raya was the right horse for you. Watching her transform through your eyes and with your work has been amazing! You've done great with her.
@Blue - my sister's border collies always go with her on rides. They are working dogs - their day job is clearing geese off of resorts and golf courses, but they are also trained to work with ducks, cattle, etc. She also rides with a .38 on her hip - always. They were riding up by the river one time and her dogs "hit" on a rattlesnake that was under a rock right beside the trail - she shot at it, missed, but the snake left the trail. If the dogs hadn't been with her, one of the horses could have been bit!

Where I live, there are several dogs that either don't have fenced yards, or always manage to escape. Both Tango and Cally are pretty used to dogs running up at them, barking, and are fairly calm about it. Good thing, since I have to ride past those houses to get to the fields. I always try to face them toward the dogs, though, if they get too close. And frankly, if one of them gets kicked, I'm okay with it. Especially when the owners are outside and don't even try to call their dogs back! I'd love to take my dogs with me when I ride, but since they are Pit Bulls, they would be the automatic guilty parties if a fight ensued - and I don't want them put down. So they stay at home. 
@AnitaAnne - we are definitely going to have to explore riding areas somewhere between us where we can meet up and ride. It was so much fun riding with you! I wish you could get off work and ride the Hodges fun rides with me (21 April). The trails look amazing!
@Celeste - please say you're taking care of yourself and getting better!!


I ordered a new pad for Tango and the gaited endurance saddle. I rode him in a soft fleece pad with it last weekend, and while the sweat marks were almost perfect, I don't like using a flat square pad on him. The pad I ordered is contoured and round with the added bonus of having a recessed wither! I can't wait for it to arrive. And (for @AnitaAnne) it's BLUE! LOL! Yes, I'm adopting color. Okay, so it's Navy Blue, but still... baby steps. ;-)


----------



## Spanish Rider

Thanks everyone for their words. Lots of people at the barn today and trainer was overwhelmed, so we started very late. Fine by me, because when we started almost everyone had left. I rode quite poorly, but I have no one to blame except myself. Feeling very tired.

@Celeste , good to "hear your voice". How are you doing?



> Not really sure how "bless your heart" is perceived in Spanish. Took me a while to realize it wasn't well meaning


Seriously?! I had no idea. Geez, how stupid am I?


----------



## Celeste

Hey everybody. Thanks for asking about me. I went to work this week, but I felt like crap. I am slowly getting better. I need lots of time off to sleep. I hope I will feel like doing a little bit of riding this weekend.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, you are a New Englander, right? I only learned the true meaning of "bless your heart" living in the South... Same as sweet tea... Apparently if you live long enough in a Southern state you start to like sweet tea :wink:
@Celeste, please take it slow and give yourself plenty of time to recover... Maybe a leisurely ride will help you feeling better.
@Change, yay for a new pad :biggrin: and a BLUE one nonetheless :rofl:
And yes, even now I sometimes wonder if Raya and I are a good match. Somebody more confident in the saddle would have her much further in her riding... But then I remind myself that I got her from a confident rider - and she was a nervous wreck except when riding. So maybe it was meant to be. And I am too selfish to let her go anyway :smile:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> further in her riding


That is a human criterion. I am sure she is happier just being happier. I didn't realze that her previous owner was a "confident rider", as you say. Well, what the heck was she doing with Raya for her to be such a nervous wreck?


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> That is a human criterion. I am sure she is happier just being happier. I didn't realze that her previous owner was a "confident rider", as you say. Well, what the heck was she doing with Raya for her to be such a nervous wreck?


No idea, honestly. I got her from my riding buddy (we just kept on riding together after the first time I tried out Raya) and he is quiet and gentle with his horses... What I know is, that she wasn't even halter broke when he got her from the breeder at 4 and didn't want anything to do with humans.... 
I was about to run away when I saw her the first time. I mean who in their right mind is even considering a horse that jumps back as far as possible when you try to touch it and shakes like a leaf? One that you can't catch except luring her in a pen with food and grab the halter when it is close? Especially when you are looking for a quiet confidence builder that is a love bug???
But since I drove out there anyway, I just started rubbing/massaging her neck and the trembling almost went away... So I decided to go on a trail ride and the rest is history... Still tried to talk me out of her for about 2 months to no avail :wink:

So after all this essay: I honestly have no idea. She does seem to prefer women tough...


----------



## Change

@Celeste - What *SwissMiss *said. Don't push yourself. Pneumonia is slow to go, and you KNOW this! 
@SwissMiss - Sometimes you just know with a horse. I bought Cally, not because I knew she was 'the one,' but because she was a sweet girl in a terrible situation. Tango, however, I somehow just knew - and that from a couple poor quality photos and videos. He is definitely my heart horse.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, for me the deciding point was when I asked myself if I would be ok if he sold her to someone else (he never took the ad down - heck, it is still on fb now :rofl. Just the thought of someone else getting her made me incredibly sad, and my DH finally told me "just go and GET her!"

But I really want to try to meet with you and @AnitaAnne somewhere for a nice ride. There should be plenty of nice trails in our area...


----------



## Change

That's sort of the way I feel about my friend's QH mare, Twista. I love that horse and want her out of her current situation where she's nothing more than a pasture puff. She has so much potential! But at the same time, I'd really hate to see her in someone else's hands. I want her. And I just don't have the room! I won't part with Cally - I'd worry too much about her feet being taken care of right, and well, letting go of Tango is simply not an option.


----------



## SwissMiss

It's most perfect riding weather out: sunny, a light breeze and mid 60ies...
Guess who is stuck at work until past 5 pm???

I'm only on my second weekend, but am already fed up with the 7-day-work weeks!


----------



## Celeste

@SwissMiss Are you working 7 and off 7, or are you just working every day like I do occasionally? I do not recommend that.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Celeste, I don't really recommend that either :wink:
But my long weeks are normally 2-4 months in a row, followed by regular 5-day weeks... That -of course- doesn't include any writing that needs to get done (which I prefer doing at home anyway)... But I love my job (mostly), so I am willing to put some extra time in. Now if I would actually get my _hours_ paid... :biggrin:

But, BO and I got a ride in :happydance: We were both pretty beat, but decided a nice ride would be good for both of us. Since one of the cows just had a calf this week (and I haven't seen it yet) we decided to go look for it. So we rode along the perimeter through the wooded parts, along the bushes between the pastures and through the pastures... No luck - the little critter was very well hidden... Both horses felt their oats a bit (Raya is still learning that an open field does not mean warp speed), so we rode figures 8's, serpentines and poor Raya had to contend with a spiral in and out in the middle of the cow pasture. :shock: But both of them found their brain eventually and we concluded the ride on a lose rein! 

Nothing better than that to recharge my batteries


----------



## Blue

I highly recommend 3 days on, 5 hour shifts and 4 days off. I still can't get everything done! Although I have to admit after a change in my asthma med I feel like slightly more energy at the end of the day.

Really warm here. I spent the entire day cleaning out two chicken coops. *Deep* cleaning. I found leg mites on three of my hens a few days ago, so treated those. Since I'm a little creeped out I had to do a deep cleaning and treat the coops. Yuck! 

Got the babies still in the brooders in the house but took the older ones (4 weeks) out and let them get some fresh air in the dog kennel out on the porch. They were pretty impressed and soooooo adorable. 

Also, old man Bart somehow scraped his head in between two posts this morning. Horribly abraded the skin on both sides of his head and must have hit some nerves or something. I was really only concerned because all of a sudden he couldn't close his lips and kept working his tongue and drooling. Even at 35 he doesn't have droopy lips. I sent pics and called my vet. He said he's seen it before and not to worry. 2 grams of bute this morning and tonight and then 1 gram twice a day for 3 days. Get the inflammation down and he should be fine. 

He's still a jerk and dominating the other two in the pasture so I guess he'll make it/. Just another reason to spoil him some more.


----------



## Change

Bart sounds like a horse worth spoiling, @Blue! 35 and still finding ways to get in trouble. My kinda guy!
@SwissMiss - glad to hear you got some Raya time, even if you did have to search for her brain a bit. It doesn't seem to matter how they act, really, does it? At the end of the ride, life is better.

Case in point. I rode both horses today. Cally was first up, and I think she was glad to be out of the 'house' because she was ears forward and ready for adventure. We took a different route through the small cotton field, then up alongside the road for about 1.5 miles, across a bridge, then cutting back through the cotton field to get home. She was an absolute angel for the whole ride, just trying to pick up speed a bit toward the end when she realized we were close to home. 2.4 miles for her.

Then it was Tango's turn, in the gaited endurance saddle and new pad. I decided to try him on the same route I took Cally on - it would be his first time along the road and across the bridge - and he handled it fine. We did take a slightly longer route to the road, so he accrued 2.82 miles. And ....

As we turned back in to the cotton fields, we had to pass between a tractor and a trailer with 'stuff' on it. Evidently, it was Very Scary Stuff, because first Tango balked, then he shied and tried to bolt, then he bucked. And I plopped. Luckily, he didn't know the way home, so he only went a short distance before stopping. It took a few minutes to calm him down before I could climb back on. I'm a little sore, but I still know how to land on my butt vs my head, so I'm okay. And .... 

I rode both my horses, so I feel better tonight than I did this morning.


----------



## Blue

*Change*, Wow! What a day! Glad you're ok though. "Stuff" is seriously scary and should be watched at all times.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,* lots of things to "like", except for your plopping. How are you feelng this morning? If I plopped, I don't know if I could get back on without my stool. Besides, my plops are more like splats.


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> If I plopped, I don't know if I could get back on without my stool.


Even without plopping I need/use a step stool (tree, stump.... you get the gist) to get on!
@Change, glad you got to ride and hope you are not too sore! That must have been really scary stuff and some mighty bucks!
@Blue, Bart sounds like _the_ character!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : so glad you didn't miss all the good riding weather by being stuck at work! lateral work in the pasture looking for a brain sounds very familiar 

@Blue : glad you are feeling better after your med change, though somehow cleaning out chicken coops doesn't sound like something that would help your breathing! Glad Bart's wound was nothing serious.

@Change : glad you got some saddle time, though not happy to hear you hit the ground. silly Tango, though he does get a bonus point for sticking around. hope you aren't too creaky tomorrow..

@Celeste : how are you feeling?


This weekend was a huge disappointment for me. First I had thought I would be riding in Florida, but then those plans changed. Then, Nicole asked me to ride Hombre in a more local CTR, but due to some family issues she had to cancel. So instead of riding, I got to pull out stumps and deal with hosting Easter dinner. :icon_rolleyes:


And then today, Momma nature played a cruel late April's Fool joke on us:



















SIX INCHES of new snow!! 

Once I was done shoveling, I got George out. I wasn't sure what to expect of the footing, since the ground wasn't really frozen under the wet snow. So I decided to take George out bareback just around Alimar.










George was really good and the footing was better than I expected, so I was able to do some trot and canter. We shall see if I can walk tomorrow. :smile:



















I am supposed to ride with Nicole tomorrow, but its forecast to rain all day so that doesn't seem likely. At least it will melt the snow..


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, so hard to believe you all are still in winter back there! Beautiful, but dreadful!

Husband has injured his neck so I wasn't able to ride today. I had to drive him to doctor in phoenix. Ugh! I hate that drive, but he was losing feeling in his arms and so much pain! Yikes. They've ordered an MRI that I have scheduled for Wednesday and prescribed Prednisone hope to aleviate some of the pressure on a nerve. Really not sure what they can do for this!?

I'm at whits end. House is a horrible wreck, laundry is way behind, I have plants that need planting and seedlings to tend to. Chicks to tend to. Stalls to rake. Dealing with son and his issues. (he's in a mellow mood today) CPA wants paperwork done, I'm supposed to get some info in for a trust to be set up before we retire (or die), a co-worker wants me to cover for her tomorrow (just CAN'T) And now worrying about husband. I may have to just lurk for a bit. Sorry to unload like that. I'm overwhelmed. I don't know how you all keep up with your schedules, but I'm seriously impressed. 

Keep the postings coming and lots of pics! I'll be living a life through all of you for awhile.


----------



## Celeste

@Blue Your husband comes first. Chicks have to be fed. Paperwork will wait. Laundry will wait. If someone comes by to visit and they don't like the way your house looks, hand them a broom.


----------



## Change

@Blue - sending HUGS your way. Sounds like you could use a few. Take care of hubby and you and your son. And continue to feed and water the critters. Sit down, take a deep breath, and ignore the laundry and the dishes and whatever else. Tell the CPA he'll just have to wait a few more days. 
@phantomhorse13 - Tango told me he was stressed over the Scary Things, but I didn't listen. Luckily, we were on Charlie's lawn, so no splat... just an embarrassing plop! And I was really surprised not to hurt too much today. BTW, Mia sure looks like she's saying, "Aw, Mom! Why do I have to wear a coat? This is playtime weather!" I'll bet riding bareback was a heck of a lot warmer than sitting on a saddle. How're your legs this morning?


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue :hug: Hope the prednisone is helping and your DH's pain is subsiding! I agree with others: take care of him, your son and yourself. And then, the critters need water and food. That's it. All the rest can wait... Laundry only becomes a necessity if you have _nothing_ to wear... Case in point: recently I got lots of comments, questions if I was going out after work... Nope, just didn't get to do laundry and ended up wearing a fancy dress for work :wink:
@phantomhorse13, I understand that you are so over winter, but for sure it looks pretty! And Mia seems to have a blast!


----------



## SwissMiss

Easter was fun, as somehow the kiddos still believe in the Easter bunny and put a carrot out the night before - which got graciously accepted. And in turn a trail of eggs lead the way to a small, hidden basket... It was barely light out when two kiddos ran happily outside, squealing - guess the neighbors got a early start too 

When I came back from work , the kiddos were all hyped up (candy anyone?) and hubby looked a bit exhausted :wink: So loaded them up and went to the barn, to search for the coyote skull we found the day before in the pasture... But we found more than that: the tractor stuck in a small ditch (that according to the BO didn't look that deep), with the bushhog sticking up in the air. The truck that was supposed to pull out the bushhog was stuck halfway on the way to the tractor :wink: Did I mention that some parts of the property are still very muddy :rofl:
My offer to get my truck and at least try to get their truck unstuck was declined - maybe smarter, as we don't need another vehicle stuck in the pasture :rofl:.
We also found the couple days old calf. The kids were all oohing and aahing over the little ******. And the cows are so friendly, they came all over for some love. The mama cow only made sure she was always between the kids and her calf - I think she wasn't so sure about them not trying to steal it :wink:...

After traipsing all over the pasture for over 1 hr, the kiddos were pretty exhausted and hot. Luckily the BO has a pool and is more than happy to share. Did I mention that she loves kids???? So while the kiddos were goofing around in the pool, I went to the barn, getting some much needed horse snuggles :biggrin:

And yes, we have now a coyote skull in our garden...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue: I hope your husband is feeling better asap. He certainly needs to be your top priority! What happened to cause the injury? Focus on the important things and to heck with things like cleaning the house.

@SwissMiss : omg did I laugh about the kids and the candy.. and then even more at all the stuck things! I do think you owe us some pictures of kids and cow cuteness though, and the coyote skull too!




Change said:


> BTW, Mia sure looks like she's saying, "Aw, Mom! Why do I have to wear a coat? This is playtime weather!" I'll bet riding bareback was a heck of a lot warmer than sitting on a saddle. How're your legs this morning?


Mia used to make her displeasure over my dressing her plain, as she would do her best to ignore me when I called her over when holding a blanket. I started when she was so thin after her first round of pancreatitis. She wanted to be outside but would be shivering after only a few minutes. A friend had just lost her dog (who looked something like Mia) and brought all her blankets in for Mia. So it was tough love.

Now, I guess Mia is feeling the cold more due to her age, so she will actually stand under where the blankets hang in the garage and ask for one.

I feel pretty good so far this morning. Materials for the new outbuilding are arriving despite the ugly weather (rain showers which feel suspiciously like ice pellets and a balmy 33F), so my moving around is probably a good thing. I had hoped to ride with Nicole today but that sure isn't happening in this weather! Glad you aren't feeling too creaky either.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Another snowstorm here too. We got about 5 inches last night and no sign of stopping, supposedly we're getting another 5 today. As long as the weather gets over this in the next 2 weeks I'm okay with it. 

The mock ride the MN Distance riding association is holding for new riders got moved to Sunday the 15th so I got all signed up! I'm so excited! 

Our local horse auction which has been on a break for winter had their first sale last Friday night. We always go for the tack and as usual came home with a whole truck load. How can a person say no to heavy weight turnout blankets for $30? We got a second mounting block to keep up by the barn (we are constantly moving ours from the barn to the arena and it's never where you need it), saddle pads, a new lunge line, and a rasp. There's always some good people watching too.

We like to stay for the horse part because they so try to oversell the horses and it can be pretty funny. So since we haven't been to an auction in 6 months we decided to stick around for the horse part. I've never seen so many bad looking hooves in my life. Poor horses :frown_color: Anyway, we may have come home with a new addition.....

Meet Nacho! (I let DH name him....) They post some of the horses on the book of faces before the sale and I was surprised to see a gaited horse on the list. The type of people who go to the auctions are looking more for sorting/barrel racing/breeding types and not gaited horses. He's a Florida Cracker (which I had to look up because I didn't believe it was real, we don't get any of them in Minnesota) and he's 12 years old. Everyone who has met him has fallen in love (including our vet). I need to get better pictures of him, these are his from the sale listing but the weather has been too nasty to get him out and get some good pictures. He's definitely not a Minnesota horse, he's already shedding like crazy (our horses are just loosing a hair or two here or there, no actual shedding yet), and he was shivering so bad when we got him home we have him blanketed now. He's a total sweet heart and I don't think he's ever had anyone to love him so he just soaks it up. I can't wait to get him out in a saddle that actually fits him (note the white hairs) and see what he can do. If only the weather would cooperate....


----------



## Spanish Rider

> This weekend was a huge disappointment for me. First I had thought I would be riding in Florida, but then those plans changed. Then, Nicole asked me to ride Hombre in a more local CTR, but due to some family issues she had to cancel. So instead of riding, I got to pull out stumps and deal with hosting Easter dinner.


*phantom,* you mean that your riding in Florida plans decomposed into hosting Easter dinner? How can things go so, so terribly wrong? What a month you are having. If I were into those things, I would say that someone has given you the evil eye. I do love that photo of Mia in her blue coat against the white snow.

*Blue,* wish were closer to help you out. Please don't think that I am organized. I just follow some very simple priorities: 1) keep kids fed; 2) drive kids to/from school; 3) work. After that, it's pretty much flying by the seat of my pants (and, anyone notice that DH is not on the list? oh, I do feed him, too, though). Maybe your CPA could do the dishes while you get the paperwork done?

Unfortunately, it sounds like your husband has a herniated cervical disc, just like my DH. He has had it (two now) since my eldest son was a toddler (18 years). The herniated disc presses on the nerve going down his arm, and he has the same symptoms you describe: loss of feeling in the arm and excrutiating neck pain. These painful flare-ups are associated with muscle contractures, so I am surprised that your husband was not prescribed muscle relaxants. 30 min of a heating pad every 3-4 hours is also helpful. After the pain subsides (days to weeks), my husband usually has physical rehabilitation (stretching, exercises, massage, etc.), then he is supposed to do neck/shoulder exercises at home, and swimming is highly recommended. In the past 18 years, he has had 3 episodes where he has had to take medical leaves of absence for 2-3 months. In his case, surgery is not the best solution. Sorry, I know that this does not sound very positive, but if it is a herniated disc, it does get better. Fingers crossed that it is not more serious!

*SwissMiss,* growing up in New England, I was never able to have an Easter egg hunt outside. And our new Easter dresses and bonnets often looked ridiculous with our wool winter coats and snowboots on (my family still goes to the Congregational Church on Main Street, Marlborough - the one behind the park). And as for kiddos still believing, my boys still fake it to get all the candy! Sadly, I also realized that this was our last Easter together before my eldest goes off to college. I'll have to send a basket to his dorm! :frown_color:

Pool? In April it's already hot enough to get in the pool?!! Oh, and *phantom* is right: we need pics of kiddos, calves and coyote skulls ASAP! I'm sure she will return the favor of sharing outbuilding construction pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Queen,* I know myself too well, and I fully admit that I could never leave a horse auction empty handed. Good thing there aren't any around here. And Florida Cracker? :shrug: I'll have to google that, too.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

We've done fine every other time leaving empty trailered but a $900 gaited horse who just needs some food and love? Can't pass that up. I had to read the Wikipedia article on their breed, maybe some of the people from Florida know more about him....


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, now it's my turn...

Guess who went splat? I know, I know, *Change* was getting all the attention about her plop, so I was jealous and had to go and do it myself. Not ony that but, because I was so envious of *phantom* sitting her rear (on Flo? Duroc?), that I had to go try and sit a rear myself. Unfortunately, mine didn't work out so well, but I'm fine.

When I got to the barn this morning, I tacked up and my trainer's assistant said that he was going to warm up Ermitaño for me. Because of the holiday, I know that he hadn't been ridden much this week, and I have no idea whether he had been lunged, but that is not my responsability, right? So, I watched the warm up, and Ermi was fine, although the assistant said he was a bit heavy in the hand, but Ermi always is during warm up. 

Anyway, my turn. Walk, then rising trot, and I was starting to get very warm. I have a problem with changes in temperature. Even if it is warm outside, I have to have my torso covered until I start to sweat because any air on my chest seems to affect my lungs (I know, old lady) and of course my lumbar spine is a problem. I often wear a polar fleece vest, but, because it was so windy (another roof panel fell off in the indoor last night), I had my red neoprene jacket on. So, I told trainer that I wanted to take off my jacket, and he came over to hold Ermi. I tucked my reins under my upper left leg and, just when trainer said "Oh, that's smart" and I said "Yes, that way I can grab my reins quickly if I need to", all hell broke loose. Suddenly, Ermitaño reared and started walking backwards. I was able to stay up and forward for a while, although I didn't know if he would freak out more if I tried to get an arm around his neck. Finally, he was too far over, my right stirrup leather came out, and I went over and down on the right, while Ermi went left. Of course, I came down on my lumbar region. Murphy's law.

So, I got my stool and got back on, getting back into work slowly at the trot. I really thought that I wouldn't dare canter, but I did, and it was fine. Of course, after I dismounted and showered Ermi, things started cooling down and tightening up. Unfortunately, I had to go pick up one son, then the other, and drive home, which meant 1.5 hrs driving (stick shift). Driving is always the worst for me, and by the time I got home I was all tied up in knots. I am now sitting here with the heating pad on. Tomorrow should be interesting...

Triggers? I'm thinking that it was a combination of factors. Lack of exercise, missing roof panel, wind, trainer had a whip in his hand, stopping, and the red jacket. Or, maybe he just did it for fun. I will say, though, that after dismounting he was still very spooky/looky when I went to take off his polo wraps and when I went to feed him a carrot.

And of course, I came hom to find that Cookie has schnitzel stuck all over her butt, so now I have to face leaning over a bathtub. Oh, yes, Tomorrow should be fun.

P.S. No panic attack:smile:


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, my "like" is because of your P.S. :wink: Kudos for you to get back on and actually have a good ride after that start! Just hoping that tomorrow won't be too bad for you!!! And re Cookie - when it rains it pours!

@QueenofFrance08 how did a Florida Cracker end up in your neck of the woods??? Well done! Have fun getting Nacho back into shape :biggrin:


There is a reason I NEVER go to auctions with a trailer, or an animal shelter for that matter: I would not be able to come home empty handed...


And re pics of my kiddos: I am one of those old fashioned ones that doesn't like posting pics of them with their face visible... 
But maybe this one (from last summer, shortly before DD turned 5) will work :wink: We went for a walk in the woods and since we don't have a dog, we took the pony :rofl:










And this one I am still completely mg: about: DH (who is pretty scared of horses) suddenly asked if he could have the pony... And off they went without a hitch


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SwissMiss Do you know anything about Florida Crackers? I have no idea how he got here! The people selling him at the auction were from Iowa but I'm 99.9% sure he's from way farther south than that. We were worried because his breathing was a little raspy this weekend and he's been coughing. DH and I decided to play vet and google and diagnose him ourselves so we figured he probably had horrible heaves/strangles/bubonic plague.... Anyway we got smart and called the vet (Chico needs his coggins for the mock ride anyway) who said it's just a virus he's sure he got from being brought to cold weather. 

@Spanish Rider OH NO! No falling! Proud of you for not letting it get to you.... Admittedly I'm still having fear issues from my buck off onto my head incident last month...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,*


> And re pics of my kiddos: I am one of those old fashioned ones that doesn't like posting pics of them with their face visible...


Ditto.

I love your woods. I will admit I have a thing for dappled shade (could it be because we don't have any here?), and your woods looks surprisingly like our woods in Maine. And then there's Raya.:loveshower:

*Queen,*


> We've done fine every other time leaving empty trailered but a $900 gaited horse who just needs some food and love? Can't pass that up.


Hey, you've got a trailer and land, you go girl!


> Admittedly I'm still having fear issues from my buck off onto my head incident last month...


My accident will have been 4 years ago on April 21st. Not like I'm counting or anything.:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> My accident will have been 4 years ago on April 21st. Not like I'm counting or anything.:icon_rolleyes:


Mine was September 19, 1987... Not counting either :wink:


----------



## Change

Uhm...3 days ago? LOL! Yesterday I went for a massage and the little, teeny, 100 lb girl asked me if I wanted hard or medium. So of course I said hard. That itty bitty gal had hands of steel! OMG!!! She dug deeper than any other masseuse I have ever gone to. And it Hurt! It Hurt Wonderfully! She found nasty knotted placed and ground them into submission. She dug muscles out from under my shoulder blades. I think she even touched my navel a time or two when she was working on my lats! I'm in LOVE. 


I'm feeling a little bruised today, but hey - muscles are where they belong and not aching like usual. I'm used to bruises! I'll definitely be going back.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@QueenofFrance08 : congrats on Nacho! I wouldn't have been able to leave such a nice horse there either..

@Spanish Rider : eeek - bad Ermitaño! SUPER impressed you got right back up and got back on. I hope you aren't feeling too creaky now.

@SwissMiss : just slap some silly smilies or something over their faces - you should be able to do that with the pic editor in your phone (have one of the kids show you how). I don't blame you for not wanting their faces all over the internet.

@Change : I am too much of a weenie for deep tissue massage. Once upon a time, I traded teaching some lessons for massages and even when she was "being gentle" I was begging for mercy. I hope you feel rejuvenated and aren't too bruised today.

@Blue : how is your DH? Hope he is feeling better and you are feeling less stressed.


This week has been nuts. Monday we got all that snow. Tuesday it rained off and on day, which got rid of the snow but left everything a muddy mess. The new outbuilding parts arrived, but showed that some of the ground we thought would drain ok didn't and needed attention.










So first thing yesterday morning, they were coming in with truckloads of stone.










It was alternating between heavy rain and light rain most of the day, so the stone was a really good move. The excavation people handled the stone while the building crew got post holes dug.










The rain had stopped by the time the cement truck came in, but it was horribly windy and very cold. You can see even with the extra stone, the cement truck still left some pretty good ruts.










We got very lucky that the bad winds didn't cause any serious damage last night. Our power even stayed on!

Today the temps barely came above freezing, which I guess was maybe helpful for the building guys as that meant the mud was frozen. Posts are now in.










Tomorrow should be busy, so fingers and toes crossed the snow doesn't amount to much and the winds stay reasonable.

We were supposed to be heading to a competition, but its forecast to snow and/or sleet both here and at the ride site on Saturday.. so we aren't going. While I know it's certainly not worth risking injury to a horse, I can't help but be so very disappointed. :frown_color:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,*
Hooray! We got outbuilding pics! I must admit that I've never seen that type of construction before.:shock:

I'm impressed that you all have found the _ñ_ on your computers! Yes, Ermitaño was naughty, but I really think that too many things were going on and that he was too wound up because of lack of activity. Next time trainer gets time off, I'll make doubly sure he gets worked, and offer to do it myself.

I, too, was surprised that I got back on, but I didn't even think about it. I was so peeved that I actually came off! I mean, I was calm, trying to get him to go forward, and never off balance until the stirrup leather fell out of the catch. I didn't even realize how vertical we were until he came down beside me. At least it was in the indoor, which is pretty soft, and I was only sore for one day.


*blue,* where are you? You've got me worried again.:frown_color:


*Change,* I admit that I laughed about your lat-to-navel massage. Man, that is DEEP! I'm too much of a wus to even try it.

*SwissMiss,* what happened in 1987?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Spanish Rider said:


> I'm impressed that you all have found the _ñ_ on your computers!


Umm, I haven't.. I am just cutting and pasting where you have used it..  :hide: :shrug:


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> what happened in 1987?


Rented a pony for a ride - pony bolted home (on pavement) - sharp curve in the road - pony made it around the bend, me not - landed smack head-first on the pavement (still have the nice bump to prove it), but luckily missed the fence post by a couple of cm... 


Apparently I learned something: I bought a riding helmet afterwards :wink:


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, please don't worry about me! We're fine for now. Son is in a mellow place and actually looking forward to meeting his new counselor. I know the peace won't last long, but I'll take it for now. 

Husband had his MRI this morning and it was rough. He's claustrophic and a big man. He told them that, but apparently they didn't take hm seriously until they met him. Got it done though and we'll hopefully have some answers by early in the week. 

*Phantom*, I'm impressed with the building. Can't wait to see the end result. Did you talk about what it would be? Did I miss that?

I've been trying to read and keep caught up, but after doing so much all day, by evening I'm just too tired. Until we find out what is wrong with his neck I won't let him do anything so it's all me right now. Chicks are doing really well, but I'm a little sorry I committed to a garden. Could have done without that this year!

I enjoy reading everything. Honestly, right now I'm on cruise control and figure the Heavens and the Angels know what they're doing. 

p.s. sssshhhhh. I got a good ride in today after work! Awesome! Of course when I came home I STILL had to take care of all the evening chores and get hubby fed, but that's ok. It was beautiful out!


----------



## Change

@Blue - ain't it amazing how 30 mins to an hour with a horse can make everything else in our lives tolerable? I often wonder how non-horse people cope. Fingers crossed that the MRI shows something easily fixed. Or - if he needs a plate in his neck, I will vouch that it isn't as bad as it sounds. I had it done almost 2 years ago. Love being able to use my arms without pain!
@phantomhorse13 - it's amazing that the guys were out there working in that weather! But I guess it's good that it rained enough to show that you needed the gravel. Sucks on the added expense, though. Can't wait to see the finished building. Are you sure you can't appropriate part of it for a winter arena?
@SwissMiss - Yikes on that wreck! 
@Spanish Rider - Isn't it funny how, when you're ****ed you're not afraid? I remember going belly to belly and nose to nose with a really big biker guy when I was in my early 30s. Me, in my tailored skirt suit and heels, him in his chains and jack boots, because he dared - DARED! - to use a certain word around my kids. Uh uh. No way. Later, we had become friends and he admitted he'd been a wee bit afraid of me ever since. LOL!!

Tomorrow I need to go up to my grower and get more hay. I'm trying to decide whether to go with another round bale - cheaper, but messier in the garage and somewhat of a hassle to peel off - or just a bunch of square bales. Decisions, decisions. And, of course it's going to rain tomorrow night, so Saturday at least will be a muddy mess. I just might have to do (gag!) housework.


----------



## SueC

SwissMiss said:


> And re pics of my kiddos: I am one of those old fashioned ones that doesn't like posting pics of them with their face visible...
> But maybe this one (from last summer, shortly before DD turned 5) will work :wink: We went for a walk in the woods and since we don't have a dog, we took the pony :rofl:


Lovely pony, Swiss Miss! Great colour! Do the kids ride it too?


*Hello all! * :wave:

Since you're all looking forward to spring over in the States, I thought I'd post you some sunflower pics to get you in the mood. These have just stopped flowering here. Anyone know how to peel sunflower seeds easily?


Citrus Surprise Sunflowers II – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


Prado Red Sunflowers I – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Umm, I haven't.. I am just cutting and pasting where you have used it..


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:thumbsup:


*Blue,*
I am extremely clautrophobic myself. MRIs are the worst. You are right not to let DH do much - lifting weight is especially important to avoid. My husband also has problems with certain positions in chairs. During the episode, it is important for him to be able to rest his head, like in a recliner, and prop up the arm on the side that hurts (on a pillow) to relieve that weight of the arm on the neck.

Hooray for getting in a ride!




> Saturday at least will be a muddy mess. I just might have to do (gag!) housework.


*Change,* don't you know the rule? No housework when it rains! Your floors will get dirty anyway, and the windows will get spotted, and the wet dogs will stink. Plus, I have no dryer, so I can't do laundry either!

Got a laugh about the biker story... and wondering what was said. 

*SwissMiss,* ouch! That's exactly why I am leery of trail riding operations. Perhaps I am a wus, but I can honestly say that I have never ridden without a helmet. Did you have any nerve or neck problems?


*Sue,* beautiful sunflowers! Are those edible or just ornamental?


----------



## SueC

Everything in the plant kingdom is edible. Some of them are only edible once. ;-)

These are definitely edible. Hmmm- have I answered your question?


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, so glad you got a little ride in!Nothing better to lift your spirits and soothe the soul :hug: Hoping the MRI shows something fixable.
@phantomhorse13, that looks like quite the building! And I agree, is there room for a covered arena in there???
@SueC, beautiful sunflowers! You just gave me an idea to plant some this year! The kiddos would like it and it would be finally something that grows rather quickly - the apple seeds form the apples they eat didn't grow into big trees yet :wink:
And no, the kiddos aren't riding Raya yet... She can still be skittish and squirrely with sudden movements on her back... But the BO has 2 older Pasos that are suitable for them to ride - if they actually wanted to. Brushing is currently the preferred activity.
@Change, ha, since I work this weekend, I have a good excuse to forego housework :rofl:
The visual the biker story gave me :rofl:
@Spanish Rider washing windows????? What is that?????
And yeah, in my area helmets were simply not used. I was extremely lucky: besides chronic neck pain, headaches and numbness in my right arm I got away pretty unscathed... I sometimes wonder how much better I would have recovered if I actually would have gotten a neck brace back then... But as I mentioned before, my Dr's only comment was "you were lucky you didn't dislocate your shoulder!"


----------



## Spanish Rider

> my Dr's only comment was "you were lucky you didn't dislocate your shoulder!"


Ah, yes. Now I am putting two and two together. Washing windows is a constant in my life. We have beautiful views behind my property (and who doesn't love the sun in Spain?) and I admit we might have gone a little too far with the window-to-wall ratio on the southern side. The house actually has a passive solar design, and it is entirely heated by sunlight from 11 am until after the sun goes down. But, free heat has a price: doing windows. :-(

Where is @AnitaAnne ?

*phantom,* indoor, indoor, indoor! :lol:


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> Washing windows is a constant in my life. We have beautiful views behind my property (and who doesn't love the sun in Spain?) and I admit we might have gone a little too far with the window-to-wall ratio on the southern side. The house actually has a passive solar design, and it is entirely heated by sunlight from 11 am until after the sun goes down. But, free heat has a price: doing windows. :-(


I love big windows and actually don't mind cleaning them - if they are nice and big...
But here big windows also mean heat - and this is something you try to avoid at all costs :rofl: the ac is running enough the way it is :wink:


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@phantomhorse13 Nice building! Another person here rooting for an indoor arena! Although I'll be super jealous!

@SwissMiss@Spanish Rider; I wouldn't even think about cleaning windows! (Except the inside which I attempt to scrub the doggy nose prints off of weekly) My house is embarrassingly disgusting right now thanks to 3 months of 60 hour work weeks. My inlaws came over last week to see our new ducks and I wanted to crawl into a hole when they saw how trashed our house is. 

Did I mention we got 2 ducks and 3 chicks a few weeks ago? We already have 6 chickens (1 is a terribly mean rooster who will be finding a new home as soon as it warms up) The ducks are for our 3 year old nephew who thinks the chickens are ducks and so we wanted him to have an actual duck to play with. Plus they're adorable!

Still holding out hope the snow will melt in the next week or 2 before I get all of my riding time back but I think more is coming Sunday. 

I'm eyeing a Barefoot Tahoe saddle for sale right now. Anyone have any pad recommendations?


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh, babies!!! I actually prefer ducks to chickens, but we can't feed the babies on our lake or they'll jump on our dock when they get older, claiming it as their own, pooping all over it.


*SwissMiss,* actually, it's all thought out: the sun comes straight into the house in the winter when the sun is low in the sky, heating up the tile floors. In the summer, when the sun is higher, all the south-facing windows are protected by covered porches, and I am growing wisteria on those. Today is overcast, but I'll share a photo another day, perhaps when the wisteria is blooming. AC and electricity are very costly here, and with this system at least our downstairs stays cool, and we get by with a fan. But, of course, we don't have your humidity! 

More traditional old Spanish homes have an inner shaded patio area, where the well would be, surrounded by a stone floor and water-loving plants like ferns. The floor is drenched with water from the well every few hours, keeping things cool. In Toledo, which is a UNESCO-protected Heritage City, the locals decorate and open these patios to the public for the Corpus Cristi celebration. They really are impressive, with their medieval moorish tiles and carved stone. 

(NOT my house - traditional patio house in Toledo: Los Patios de Toledo, auténticos oasis urbanos, de origen árabe )


----------



## Celeste

Spring time!!!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Celeste,* so much green! You really have a lovely, shady area to ride. We have honeysuckle, but not those colors. Do they smell the same as the white and yellow? And, is the other dogwood?


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : glad you were able to sneak in some saddle time - hope that continues. how is your DH?

@Change : hope you got your hay without incident. hope momma nature gave you a break, but the radar sure looked ugly down there. :|

@SueC : your sunflowers inspired me to grab a packet of sunflower seeds when I was at the store the other day - here is hoping I can get them to grow!

@QueenofFrance08 : love your new feathered friends! for the treeless you are thinking about, I would suggest a skito with inserts. some type of pad with the thicker inserts is almost a given as necessary for most treeless saddles.

@Spanish Rider : how cool to have that kind of patio inside your house! bet that stays nice and cool.

@Celeste : so jealous of all that green and flowers!!


First up, end of day 4 building progress pic from yesterday:










The building is going to be storage space for some misc equipment that currently lives outside, like the flatbed trailer and the hay wagons. While it seems huge from the pics, it's actually 40' X 60', so not really big enough to be an arena!

Today, Nicole and I went for a ride with a couple other ladies. The whole story, with more pics, is in my journal.




























Tomorrow, DH and I plan to get the boys out.


----------



## SueC

Good luck with your sunflowers, *PH1*3 and *SwissMiss*! They do so well when we put them in early and are relatively easy-care. It's really worth having them for that extra "oomph" for summer. And if you've got chickens, they'll love the spent flower heads! 

Enjoying *everyone*'s photos!


----------



## Blue

Good morning everyone! Well here it is 5am on Sunday. Might have to turn the A/C on today. I usually force the entire family to wait for May 1 but its unusually hot here. Typically April would be my favorite month along with November but this has been ridiculous! And dry! 

Husband is feeling a little better. I truly think the prednisone helped bring the inflammation to and rest always helps. Of course I had a hard time keeping him resting but at least he stayed off of the tractor so there was not bouncing or vibrating and even though he found a few things to do they were light weight and easy. Mostly. I don't blame him. Being on the injured list is boring.

Loving all the photos! Where is AnitaAnne?


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*SueC* : you are pretty funny with your comment about putting them in early.. we have been averaging 10-15 degrees below normal for the past month. At this rate, I won't be putting anything in until June!

@*Blue* : glad your DH is doing better and hope he continues to behave so he doesn't make himself worse. Can't believe you need your AC and here we are freezing. Hope you get some saddle time in the warm weather!


Agree we need a check in from @*AnitaAnne* ! How is Kahlua doing?


Today, DH and I got Sultan and George out. While the sun was out when we started, there was a wicked cold wind which had me muttering bad things at momma nature and her real feel of 21F :eek_color:. The whole story is in my journal.





























Tomorrow I hope to ride with Nicole again, but there is a chance of showers (or snow!), so fingers crossed..


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider The colorful flowers are actually native azaleas. They are sometimes called Cherokee azaleas. We have had a few in the past, but nothing like this year. The dogwoods are also spectacular everywhere.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello everyone. Sorry have not checked in for a while. Have been a bit down and didn't want it spreading. 

Read through everyone's posts but too much to comment on right now. Will update in a few days. Have to work. 

Will mention that I copy and paste from @Spanish Rider too; haven't found the special key yet...

Sorry to hear about the unplanned dismounts from @chance and @Spanish Rider but no injuries is a blessing! 
@Blue praying all is well with your DH; good news with your son 
@Celeste you are better and riding again!! 
@phantomhorse13 building going up is great, winter dragging on causing missed rides is :evil:
@SueC lovely flowers! Your little eating plants lesson :rofl:
@QueenofFrance08 I have lots of Barefoots; ride in a Tahoe on Chivas and love it. Pads depend on the horse/saddle combination. Chivas uses a Haf Equitation pad because he is round with no withers and needs the security of a non-slip bottom. Kahlua is thin with moderate withers and prominent backbone so I use my thickest Skito pad with wool bottom. 

Sassy is medium wide with slight withers and I use the Bareback pad with her. My old Dreamer with good withers and a sway back used the Barefoot pad with a 1" thick memory foam pad over it. They all use the wide insert on the saddles. Sassy and Kahlua are a bit small for my Tahoe so I use a Barefoot London with a sheepskin seat. 
@chance will have to miss going to the Hootenanny Ride, unfortunately. Wish we could ride together more, Chivas and Tango are well matched! Have a great time and take lots of pictures. What days will you be there? 
@SwissMiss White around horse is one thing I don't do anymore since giving up Dressage! I can highly recommend mud brown 
@knightrider let me know what you are looking for in a treeless; might have something in your price range. I went through a lot of saddles including having one made for Chivas before giving up and going treeless. 

Will catch up with the rest in a few days; tired and need to be up early...


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, very nice to hear from you. I'm sorry you're down and you sound so tired. With your schedule really not surprising though. Get some rest.


----------



## SwissMiss

Ok, this may be TMI, but I really had to laugh at Raya yesterday.
Managed to squeeze in 20 mins of barn time between work and Raya presented me with a mud pack. Started to curry it off and she was constantly fidgeting in her stall - very unusual! Head out of her stall to get a hoof pick and she immediately scoots to the back of the stall and pees... Apparently she can't let go when humans are close :rofl: No more fidgeting after that... Poor horse :rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

@AnitaAnne , thanks for checking in!
@Celeste , I am so surprised at those azaleas! They look exactly like our honeysuckle when it gets all leggy and needs a good pruning.

Another day of rain here, and I stopped by the barn after talking my eldest to school late (after an all-nighter to finish a math project - 17 pages! about math!). It turns out that Ermi's (no ñ that way :smile rearing the other day may have been related to his new shoes. I had missed class on Thurs. because I was still too sore, and on Friday when he was brought out to be tacked up, he winced as soon as he started walking on the cement floor. So, he is now unshod and on stall rest, and I will be working with Presu tomorrow. Poor thing, although I am sort of glad that his reaction was due to being uncomfortable, not to imagined dragons.


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider When they are blooming, maybe you can post some of the honeysuckle pictures.

I just couldn't like the part of your post about Ermi's sore feet.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider Poor Ermi! Hopefully will not have any more airs above the ground without shoes. Good for you for not letting the rearing affect you!!! 

Who did you ride on your trail ride? Did you find it easier or harder than the ring work? 

As far as those rude kids go...a few "Excuse me? Could you repeat that?" should do the trick. Somehow the rude comments loose power when repeated.

Better yet, laugh hard and long then ride off giggling.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Kahlua update. She is not doing as well as I hoped. First she lost 30 pounds last week when I started turning her out at night after being in stall with hay for 3-4 hours. Often I find most of the hay still there :frown_color:

So have added oil to her feed. She is getting about 1/2 cup per day currently. Will increase to one cup. It seems to be helping. 

Riding is also not going as well as hoped for. The biting/kicking/moving away when mounting has slightly decreased, but it still takes about 15 minutes just to get on. New is the bucking and kicking up with her back legs every time I touch her with my legs. She is constantly threatening with her ears and swishing her tail. Very unhappy pony. 

Don't know if it is pain, bad habits, or possibly even stringhalt or a combination of several things. But it has me very concerned.


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, have you checked her for ulcers? That's the most obvious answer here and luckily the easiest to remedy. I've known people going through the EXACT same things and turns out it was ulcers. However, only once was it ovary related.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, have you checked her for ulcers? That's the most obvious answer here and luckily the easiest to remedy. I've known people going through the EXACT same things and turns out it was ulcers. However, only once was it ovary related.


No, haven't checked her for ulcers. Good idea though. Maybe another worming would help too; she did have bots. 

This kicking out thing is what bothers me the most, especially in combination with the head shaking and tail swishing. Wondering if she has some sort of neuromuscular issue going on. Stringhalt, shivers, kissing spine, EPM, wobbles, etc.


----------



## Celeste

I would contact the guy I bought her from and ask him to trade for a different horse. There is no need to pay for a problem.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Tried riding our new horse for the first time this weekend (well DH did, he's the crash test dummy). At the auction he was being ridden perfectly in the little ring and they even took his bridle off and were just riding him with a rope around his neck so I was hoping for a good test ride...

Nope, he ran, stepped sideways, slid on the ice, fell over, freaked out, jolted around, etc until I put a lead rope on him. Then we could take tiny steps around the arena with DH on his back without any major mishaps. I too hope it's not a pain reaction or anything serious. I do think the snow is very foreign and weird to him which is not helping the situation any. Our arena is complete snow packed right now and he acted the same way when he got out of his stall the other day and ran out onto the snow. Also he's been quarantined in a stall with no turnout and only walks for over a week and he's still getting over a cold. Hopefully next time goes better...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I would contact the guy I bought her from and ask him to trade for a different horse. There is no need to pay for a problem.


You are as always, correct. That is exactly what I should do. 

I on the other hand, am foolish. 

If I had seen all the scars along her backbone before i purchased her, I would not have bought her. I never even thought to look for that! This is how an attractive coat pattern can blind a person to faults. 

I did not want a project, or a hard keeper, yet that is exactly what i bought :frown_color: 

I thought I was getting an older, well broke, calm horse that had a little barn sour issue and was underweight due to prior environment. 

What I actually bought was a kind and friendly (on the ground) hard keeper with bad teeth/metabolic issues. I wanted a horse I could just go out an ride, and i have a horse that tries to bite and kick me when mounting, then bucks and kicks out when I ask her to move *even at a walk*! 

Will I try to trade her back? That I doubt...instead I will continue to work with her and try to determine if these are training issues or medical issues and proceed accordingly. 

If she is unsound and not fit for work, then some other arrangement will be made as I cannot continue to justify pouring a bunch of money I do not have into a horse that will not recover. 

Only time will tell...


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, I've been wrong before, but this just strikes me as pain. Seriously, let's suppose for the sake of argument it is ulcers (among other things), depending on where those ulcers are she could be having enough pain to kick out. Plus, if she was so thin when you got her it can take up to a year for an equine stomach to acclimate to regular feedings. The list goes on and on. But others are absolutely correct. The _smart_ thing to do would be to insist on another horse. Where would she go then? 

My vote is start with the easy simple fixes and work up. You never know. She might be a gem. Only you can decide what you're willing to do. Me? I'd put a little time and money into her, including a trainer eval. Then decide. You can always get her healthy and then sell her for a profit, right? Horses of color are sellers.

Do you ride her English or Western? Is she out of her element? Worried?

*Queen of France*, your problem sounds like just time. I truly hate to think that someone used unethical means to sell that horse at auction. However, coming off of stall rest, any meds, new place, new people, new weather. That's a lot. I've waited for 3 months before to let a horse get well, settle in and trust me.

Well listen to me! I sound like a flippin' trainer! I'm not, but I've gone through a few of these circumstances before. Sometimes it turns out worth it and sometimes it turns out heartbreaking and then we cry and try again. That's the world of horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue yes, maybe pain, maybe something more. The other thing that happened is she kicked the dog in her stall. I was not there to witness this, and I have seen her kick out at the dog in the pasture, but it just isn't normal behavior for her. 

One time she kicked out at me in the stall, and that really surprised me because she has been so calm about everything even fly spray!

Now that she has been kicking out more, I think back and there was no warning to her kicking out at me. No ears pinned or anything like that. So I am wondering if she didn't really kick out at me, instead she might have been just kicking out reflexively or if her stifle was locked or something like that. 

Maybe she ate something she shouldn't in the pasture? I just don't know but I am not willing to give up on her just yet, she has too many good qualities. 

But I am discouraged and saddened. 

On a good note, I got the brown trailer repainted so I can get it listed for sale. Still a little nervous about selling such a pricey item to strangers, but must be done...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,*
Wow, I do not envy your position right now. There will be no perfect decision, but whatever you decide will be the right decision. I think both *Blue and Change* have given you good advice (better than I could), and I will simply add that I wish you luck.

As for my 2h trail ride, I don't know if you saw the photos (were they here or on the other thread?), but that was me on Ermitaño. Tomorrrow I will find out what his prognosis is. I hope he only needs a bit of down time, because he really is a fun horse. Perfect for me, actually. Young, great size, big barrel to eat up my leg, smooth enough canter for my back, lovey-dovey as all get out and not nippy, basic dressage and calm trail horse. If I were in the market for a horse, he would be the one, even though he's not a palomino. And, I must confess that I am now using a selfie of myself with Ermi as my FB profile photo, and I get jealous that other people ride him on the weekend.:evil: Must be true love!

*Queen,*


> DH did, he's the crash test dummy


 Hysterical!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

*phantom,* thinking of you because it is snowing up in the hills and the wind is frigid. Tomorrow is going to be a bitterly cold ride.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : glad you checked in - hope you are feeling more up very soon! I agree with @Blue in thinking it sounds like Kahlua has ulcers. I have seen it turn lovely and willing horses into bucking/kicking demons. Treating it with officially approved meds isn't cheap, but you can get alternatives (generally from Canada) for much cheaper.. You are very kind to want to help her versus sending her back as not the horse advertised. Do you have access to alfalfa? That is helpful for the stomach if there are ulcers, as well as helping to boost her weight.

@SwissMiss : Raya is a shy pee'r! Bet she was sorry she got so muddy since it made grooming take so long. :smile:

@Spanish Rider : what on earth is in 17 pages of a math project? sounds like a nightmare. So sorry to hear Ermi's feet are bothering him - hope that is better asap.

@QueenofFrance08 : I hope your DH wasn't hurt in that riding adventure - a horse falling down is a very scary thing. fingers and toes crossed it was the snow that was causing the issues. I am sure being in jail doesn't help either, but can't have him with the herd if he is ill.



Day 5 of the building:











Today, I went over and rode with Nicole. The whole story is in my journal.




























On the way down the hill, a deer shed caught my eye. Here is Sonnet inspecting them once I got home:










They are forecasting a couple inches of snow for us overnight.. sure hoping they are wrong!!


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, I promise I didn't like your post because of the possible couple of inches of snow  Love your cat! Reminds me of our old boy Frazier 
And I know you said the new building is too small for riding, but I tend to disagree :wink: Maybe not for canter work, but lateral work???
@QueenofFrance08, what a ride! Hopefully your DH is ok. I agree with @Blue, the little guy may just need more time to settle, getting used to the snow and overall feeling better...
I bought a trail riding horse and didn't ride her for about half a year - it took that long to add some weight, build trust and letting me catch her :shock:
@AnitaAnne, so sorry Kahlua is not the horse you thought she is... But my first thought was ulcers as well... And yes, the _smart_ thing would be to bring her back, but I would probably hang onto her a little bit longer as well 
Your trailer looks awesome! You should have no problem at all to get it sold in no time!
@Spanish Rider, sorry to hear that Ermi was hurting bad enough to make him rear. Hope he is doing better soon and heals quickly. And lol about the jealousy :wink: Sounds like you found "your" horse...

I am getting annoyed with the rigging system of my loaner saddle (which gets comfier to ride in every time I use it), so I decided to get some long English billets to use like center fire and a nice English girth. Measured Raya today and it's only 23 inches :shock: 
With the Peruvian saddle there was even some billet left with a 32 inch cinch, but it went straight up to the saddle...
So but now: should I get a 22' or 24'? I'm thinking the shorter one, as Miss Raya is a bit fluffy atm


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, that measurement is a tough one. Honestly I'm not sure. I've never had such a petite measurement! Jake was a 32" when I brought him home all skinny and now is a 34". Lacey was a 34" when I brought her home and with muscle is now a 36" I would be curious what others have to say, but I'm thinking the 24.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, I added a visual from where I measured - from the green line to the same area on the other side.
Btw Raya wasn't really enthused that I stuck the end of a string with some duck tape on her :rofl:

The cinch (not tightened) she is wearing in this picture is 30' from buckle to buckle... When I tried that cinch with my loaner saddle I was in the last hole on both sides and still comfortably got my hand in there - actually my fist fit as well no wonder we were sliding with every move I made :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss girth size is tricky; does it have elastic or some give to it? Chivas uses a 24" but it is on the last hole right now so I plan to buy a 22". I have a 26" used to use on Dreamer. 

You might be better off buying both sizes and saving one for fluffy or skinny days. 
@QueenofFrance08 agree with the others; horse might just need some time to settle in and get used to all the new stuff. Normally with a new horse though I ride the first day they arrive, but lately haven't been able to do that. So discovered letting them settle in for a week or two works better :smile:
@phantomhorse13 that building looks HUGE! Maybe your DH decided to expand it a bit??

Definitely would work for an indoor for me, but you are much tougher than me and probably wouldn't use one much! 

Sonnet is having a moment with those antlers you found! 
@Blue any news on your DH tests?


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : Phin uses a 22" girth but I would have ordered a 20" if it came in that size. The other boys use 24"s. Where exactly the girth "should" be seems to depend on what style you were taught, as I have had people tell me the girth was both too long and too short! I don't want the girth hitting the bottom of the saddle pad and I want the buckle(s) to not sit right on that ridge of muscle (and the nerve) that run along the girth groove.

George:









Phin (who of course is very particular about girth placement):












We did get snow (in fact, its still snowing now), but it stayed right at freezing so a lot of it was melting as it hit the ground thank goodness!










I am so over it!!


----------



## carshon

@anitaaanne we have an ulcer prone mare and have had really really good luck with Redmond Rock Daily Gold. She used to kick or bite when you saddled her and pin her ears. Also pacey in her pen at night (even with hay) at the recommendation of a rep from the company that we spoke to at Midwest Horse Fair and a buy one get one free promotion to help cut costs we tried it and have been really happy with the results. Little to no ear pinning at saddling and the pacing and wood chewing have all but stopped. The mare looks better (hair coat etc) and over all seems to feel better.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Thanks everyone for your advice. Thankfully DH was just fine! Last time his horse slipped and went down he broke a toe so thankfully this time all he had was a bruise. 

Speaking of girth sizes I'm fairly certain I have the largest collection of mutant skinny horses. Almost all of our saddles are western rigging (I do use an english sometimes but I have no idea what size girth is on it) and almost all of our cinches are in the 24-26 range. I even have a 20 (yes pony sized) for my 15.1 hand MFT mare (although I will note that I use it with my endurance style flex panel saddle that has dropped rigging).


----------



## Celeste

I have a large collection of almost everything horse. 

As far as English girths, I have sizes between 20 and 54 inches. (Yes, that was a really big horse.)

Western cinches, I have low 20's up to 36 inches. 

A lot of what size I use depends more on the saddle than on the horse. Some saddles are just put together differently.


----------



## SwissMiss

Thank y'all for your input/advice/insight :smile:
I think I will go with a 22 inch for now - need to start my collection somewhere :wink:

Apparently I am in desperate need of some vacation - I was reminiscing about my vacation in Morocco years ago - and the horse I almost brought home with me 

The saddle was one of the most uncomfortable ones I've ever sat on, but man did I enjoy the ride along the beach at full speed! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue

SwissMiss said:


> Thank y'all for your input/advice/insight :smile:
> I think I will go with a 22 inch for now - need to start my collection somewhere :wink:
> 
> Apparently I am in desperate need of some vacation - I was reminiscing about my vacation in Morocco years ago - and the horse I almost brought home with me
> 
> The saddle was one of the most uncomfortable ones I've ever sat on, but man did I enjoy the ride along the beach at full speed! :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 956401
> 
> 
> View attachment 956403


I clicked "like" but what I really wanted to do was......:clap::clap::dance-
smiley05:

What a beauty!


----------



## Change

@Swiss Miss


Blue said:


> I clicked "like" but what I really wanted to do was......:clap::clap::dance-
> smiley05:
> 
> What a beauty!


^^^ What @Blue said!! That head! I'm in love!
@AnitaAnne - Along with possible ulcers, Kahlua may also be dealing with memories based on the scarring along her back. To have that many white spots from saddle rubs takes Years of bad saddle fit. Does her bad reaction begin with the process of saddling, or only when you cinch up? The untelegraphed kicking, though, has me bothered. Please be careful!

And although you may not want to send Kahlua back into who knows what (and I commend you for that), I think I'd be making a call or two and trying to get at least some of my money back. You were promised one thing - and got a lie. 

Still haven't officially signed up for the Hodges Hootenanny, although I do want to go. We'll see. @SwissMiss - I'll let you know if I decide to bail on it so you don't make that long drive in vain!
@QueenofFrance - Scary about your new rescue going off the rails but also somewhat understandable. Poor baby is sick, in a new place, lonely, and probably totally confused about why she's away from the herd. Give her time to get well and meet the rest of the family.

Nothing happening here except I'm mightily irritated with the Big Weatherman in the Sky. I don't mind rain - even like it and appreciate all the green from it - but doggone it, if it's only going to rain 2 days a week, WHY MUST IT ALWAYS BE ON THE WEEKEND???


Oh - and my last tumble from Tango didn't hurt nearly as bad as the previous. ;-)


----------



## AnitaAnne

carshon said:


> @anitaaanne we have an ulcer prone mare and have had really really good luck with Redmond Rock Daily Gold. She used to kick or bite when you saddled her and pin her ears. Also pacey in her pen at night (even with hay) at the recommendation of a rep from the company that we spoke to at Midwest Horse Fair and a buy one get one free promotion to help cut costs we tried it and have been really happy with the results. Little to no ear pinning at saddling and the pacing and wood chewing have all but stopped. The mare looks better (hair coat etc) and over all seems to feel better.


Thank you for the suggestion; I plan to try some if I can locate it (and afford it)...


----------



## Spanish Rider

> what on earth is in 17 pages of a math project?


Well, originally he was going to do an analysis of the different lotteries in Spain in terms of probability of winning and ratio of prizes to expenditure. Seemingly simple, but lots of number-crunching. Teacher did not like that idea, so she suggested he compare two different mathematical theorems. Don't ask me which, how or why, because when I asked my DS said, "You wouldn't understand." Probably quite true. :smile: Did I mention that he is going to be studying aerospace engineering? So literally _everything_ that he is interested is way over my head. :icon_rolleyes:

*Change,* I would sign up for the Hodges Hootenanny just so I could say the name! Glad to hear you are fine from your tumble. But, what/when/how was your previous one? I also recovered a lot faster than I had thought from my fall, although the day after I was extremely stiff, like the muscles had seized up. I still don't know how my head is going to react the next time I get back on Ermi, though.

*SwissMiss,* riding on a beach is on my bucket list! The horse is gorgeous, probably a Barb (although looks large for one) with lots of Lusitano/PRE blood with all that mane and thick neck. You were quite brave to get on such a big horse on a wide-open beach. I don't think I could have. 

Funny thing happened at the barn yesterday, but I'm on my way to class, so I will have to tell the story later...


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue and @Change, yes, that was quite the looker! Quite unusual for touristy rides along the beach... But he was the guide's mount who apparently saw me drooling and asked if I knew how to ride :biggrin: The beginning of the ride he ponied us and then after a while (and some trotting) he let us loose... 

I have to admit, I was struggling hard to decide about taking him home :shock: But a 7 year old stallion with quite a fire-cracker disposition from Morocco to Switzerland as a first horse? Not a smart idea :wink: I still like to look at his pictures :biggrin:
@Spanish Rider now you made us all curious :wink: And yes, I agree that he was probably a Barb - just one a lot of PRE traits... And that was many years ago - when I was still brave :rofl:
@Change, the ride looks just awesome...Still not sure if I can even make it to visit. My energy is slowly but surely draining and I start feeling like a zombie... 7 day weeks are bad, but I really don't like the feeling going back less than 12 hours after I left :sad: 
I know you got bitten by the endurance bug, but how about trying to arrange a HF meet there for some riding????


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Thank y'all for your input/advice/insight :smile:
> I think I will go with a 22 inch for now - need to start my collection somewhere :wink:
> 
> Apparently I am in desperate need of some vacation - I was reminiscing about my vacation in Morocco years ago - and the horse I almost brought home with me
> 
> The saddle was one of the most uncomfortable ones I've ever sat on, but man did I enjoy the ride along the beach at full speed! :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 956401
> 
> 
> View attachment 956403


WOW! You got to ride this dreamboat along the beach in Morocco??? 

Looks to be heaven on earth :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss hope you can get some down time. Can picture you sitting at a desk in an empty office with a wistful smile while holding a picture of a magnificent stallion on a beach...oh to be young again...
@Spanish Rider a cliffhanger! You must not keep us in suspense...

Your DS sounds brilliant, but doesn't it feel weird to have your own child pat you on the head and say "you wouldn't understand" 
@Change I hope you can go to the Hodges Hootenanny ride! So wish I could meet you there but have to work that weekend. The good news is, since I now have to work weekends you should have good weather on those days. The rain should only show up on the weekends I am off work :icon_rolleyes:

Kahlua does start moving around when I saddle her, but nothing really bad, normal for many horses especially ones roughly ridden. But she sure doesn't want me to get on! That's when she acts up the most. Plus when I put my leg on her, even gently. She is better but this kicking thing has really got me wondering. Going to try my Wintec all purpose saddle on her to see if it fits; that style puts the rider more forward which can help with weak backs. 

Not going to ask for money back on her either; with horses it is a case of buyer beware...besides she might not have exhibited these behaviors with him. She was skinnier and weaker, plus he didn't ride her much just up and down the driveway a bit to see how she rode. 

I got Kahlua from my farrier and he rescued her and some other horses from a person that had her on a lot full of pine trees no grass. 

From my research on stringhalt, it can be caused by some types of weeds in pastures. I am wondering if she is eating something the rest of the horses are ignoring. Have been walking my pasture looking for possible causes but it might have been from his pasture too as it takes months to get out of the system. 

But I am just guessing on all this stuff. The smart thing to do would be to take her back to the vet for neurological testing, but that is a lot of $$ I am not prepared to spend right now.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I have always had trouble with hard keepers losing weight when the grass first comes out. They spend all their time looking for that one little nibble of grass, walking and walking, and not finding enough. It tastes so good that they hate to go back to the hay. I think confining her at night with all the hay she can eat would probably help unless your grass is extremely high now. These cold evenings have my pastures looking like a well mowed golf course. (Well except the weeds that need mowing.)


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne I have always had trouble with hard keepers losing weight when the grass first comes out. They spend all their time looking for that one little nibble of grass, walking and walking, and not finding enough. It tastes so good that they hate to go back to the hay. I think confining her at night with all the hay she can eat would probably help unless your grass is extremely high now. These cold evenings have my pastures looking like a well mowed golf course. (Well except the weeds that need mowing.)


Good advice! She does prefer the grass over hay! Can't feed her hay out in the pasture because she walks away. 

Ideally I would keep all the horses up at night because I have a small pasture about 3.5 acres. It is perfect to keep horses like Chivas from getting too fat, but somehow my friend's horse is looking even bigger than Chivas, and Kahlua stays on the skinny side. Hopeful once she is up to weight most of theses issues will resolve. 

I saw Sassy chewing on the bark of a tree and was astounded! Have never seen her chewing on wood of any sort. Assume she is low on fiber so kept her in a few nights to finish up her hay too. 

Can't leave Kahlua up by herself as she gets too anxious, so Sassy has to keep her company. 

If there was just my 3 I would put Chivas up with limited hay, and let the girls out with hay and grass. Would be easiest on stall cleaning!! Kahlua makes quite a mess...


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I have absolutely no scientific articles to back this up with, but in my experience, when horses are eating the bark off of trees when there is food available, they have some kind of mineral deficiency. I give them *Purina 12:12 Horse Mineral* in addition to their regular salt block when this occurs. If they have been eating bark, they will eat a lot of the stuff to start with. Then they slow down on it.


----------



## Blue

All great advice. Yes chewing bark can most likely mean a mineral deficiency. But, exception to every rule. I had a horse, you may remember Dutch, would eat any tree, just because he could and it was fun apparently. I spread Ivory soap (the old fashioned bar type) allover any tree he could reach and that put a stop to it real quick. 

But in all seriousness, considering her condition I would be more inclined to think deficiency.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : that Morocco horse is gorgeous - bet that beach ride was fantastic!

@Change : hope the weather gives you a break very soon as it would be a shame to miss Hodges.

@Spanish Rider : that project sounds way above my head as well. of course 17 pages of math sounds like torture to me, not a pleasant read. looking forward to the barn story!!

@AnitaAnne : I hope you can find something that makes Kahlua feel better. She is very lucky to have landed with you!


Building at the end of day 5 (yesterday):









Building at the end of today:









Looks all done right? Yeah, until you walk around it..










Of course, ONE piece of the metal siding had to be damaged! So darn close and now who knows how long it will take for them to get that replacement piece in and installed. :icon_rolleyes:


Today, I planned to get Sultan and George out. Unfortunately, that plan didn't happen. The whole story is in my journal.

I did get George out though.



















Tomorrow it's supposed to rain, but its also supposed to start getting warmer.. c'mon spring!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, that's how our lives work. Just 11" off a 12" center!


----------



## Blue

Good evening everyone. Got husband's MRI results. He's broken and I need a new husband. Maybe FarmersOnly.com?

I knew it would be bad but I didn't know it would be HORRIBLE. Everything from C2 all the way to T1 is compressed, bulging, (4 of them!) arthritic, inflamed blah, blah, blah. They are recommending surgery, pain management and taking it easy.

I can't even talk about it right now. We have appointments to meet with specialists.

*SpanishRider*, really need to know what the story is you wanted to tell!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> Good evening everyone. Got husband's MRI results. He's broken and I need a new husband. Maybe FarmersOnly.com?
> 
> I knew it would be bad but I didn't know it would be HORRIBLE. Everything from C2 all the way to T1 is compressed, bulging, (4 of them!) arthritic, inflamed blah, blah, blah. They are recommending surgery, pain management and taking it easy.
> 
> I can't even talk about it right now. We have appointments to meet with specialists.
> 
> *SpanishRider*, really need to know what the story is you wanted to tell!


Sorry to hear this @Blue :hug: talk when you are ready, we are here to listen


----------



## SwissMiss

Oh no @Blue, so sorry to hear the news from the MRI are that bad :hug:
As soon as you are ready to talk or need to get it out, we are here for you :hug:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : could not like that post.. I am so sorry to hear the issue with DH's neck was more extensive than expected. I hope you have good doctors to advise you on the best plan of action.


----------



## carshon

@Blue also sending my sympathies. Hope a second opinion or another Dr see's something a little more positive


----------



## Spanish Rider

Ay, *Blue*, so sorry to hear about the MRI results. Don't worry about the arthritis - we all have it to a certain degree. When I broke my back, they told me the same thing. 

As for the herniated discs, yes, 4 are a lot. Your DH should definitely have more than one opinion. However, I will say that many surgeons want the patient to wait until the inflammation comes down before making any decisions. Of course, your husband and his threshold of pain will be the determining factor. Only he can decide when enough is enough.


OK, well in honor of Blue, I will tell you my story. I hope you all didn't get too excited, because it really isn't THAT exciting.

When I got to the barn, trainer told me that Ermi was OK'd by the vet to be reshod, and farrier was there, so could I please bring him out and tie him. When I got to his stall, Ermi had his butt to the door, and did not turn when I called. Strange for him. His body language was telling me that something was up, although I thought he was just depressed because of being on stall rest the past few days. I brought him out, tied him up, looked at his hoof and... he had a crack in it. Now, I will fully admit that I know nothing about hooves, but the crack ran from the top of the right hoof, just left of center, and three-quarters of the way down. He did not have that crack the day before. Farrier took one look and said that Ermi himself must have stood on his own right hoof with the left, and it was just superficial and nothing to worry about. After that interpretation, I was able to see how the crack actually had a slight curve to it, in line with the interior side of his left shoe. Well, Ermi's not my horse, and the farrier is not my farrier, so I left it at that. But, after the rear last week, of course I am concerned.

But that was not the funny thing that happened at the barn. I got Presumido (little white PRE stallion) tacked up and into the indoor (it was raining cats and dogs) for class with my trainer. Started warming up, etc., and about 15 min into the class, BO comes in to tell trainer that a couple had come to ask about dressage classes, but that they only speak English. So, trainer called me over to translate. Believe it or not, what they wanted was not information about classes. They were Russian tourists who had come to spend the day visiting Toledo and they had never seen PREs before and they wanted to ride then and there! Trainer asked if they could come back another day, but they were flying back to Moscow and they only had time NOW. Then, the woman, standing there in her long wool coat and sneakers, starts going on about how she is a high level dressage rider, yatta-yatta. My trainer, who really is too good of a person, offered her a ride on Presumido. She immediately turned her nose up at him and started asking about the black Lusitano (the one who paddled so much when he first came - now he has improved immensely with proper daily work). So, trainer went off to speak to them with BO (who speaks some English), and I finished warming up with Presu I fully expected him to come back alone.

And he did, but only to tell me to canter Presu a bit before she got on. Apparently he explained that he could only offer her the lesson horse and that the Lusitano was privately owned. She accepted, but kept asking me about high school movements. After I explained that, yes, Presu does high level movements, but that the trainer would decide what she could do because the horse had another class in the afternoon. I then started to get concerned when I told her that he was small but a stallion and very lively. She didn’t even know the words “stallion” or “canter”. And, when she mounted quite heavily, I thought, “uh-oh, here we go”.

But, she started to ride and obviously knew what she was doing. So, I stayed for her ride, running alongside trainer and translating. Unfortunately, by the time things were translated from Spanish to English to Russian in her brain, timing was often a problem, but we did well. And, she found out that a little ballsy PRE can do everything larger central European warmbloods can do. You could see the surprise on her face when she asked and he responded, managing to get a few beautiful passage series out of him.

What was very interesting was to see the differences in the way she rides to the way we do. Her riding was more German-influenced, with a stiff upper body and loose lower legs, so her heels were bouncing back and forth, hitting Presu with every stride. She used the spurs A LOT. Had I known, I would not have lent her mine (because I am weak on the left, I wear small dentated discs so my aids are stronger – but I never “stick ‘em to ‘im”). Also, quite incorrectly in any dressage style I have seen, she rode with her elbows at a right angle, wrists up, and hands bending down from the wrist (as if she were offering her hand to be kissed). So, with the high hand position (pulling his head behind the vertical) and the spur action, little Presu did a levade, and suddenly her eyes grew huge. We made some corrections and things improved, but the poor dear did have tiny blood spots on his left side when done. All in all, she left quite impressed wih our little carousel horse, and I saw a smile on his face a couple of times, too.

So, what do you think? Would any of you go to a random barn in a foreign country, where you don’t even speak the language, and ask to ride NOW the biggest, hottest horse in a barn of horses you don’t know, whose training you do not know, with people you don’t know, no helmet, no insurance, etc., etc. OK, we all know that *SwissMiss* would, but any other takers?


----------



## Blue

O Spanish! What a wonderful telling of events! I could just picture the little high and mighty in her disdain for the smaller stallion. I've had a few run ins over the years with Russian's. They can be a wild and pretentious bunch. It would have been very fun to have video of the surprise in her face! I wonder how they found your barn? Were they directed there?

Well lets see. I won't go into quoting the entire report. I'm sure you can envision anyway. If he were a horse we'd put him down.:wink: Aside from the 4 herniated there is thinning and compression on all of the others. One so bad it's already begun fusing itself. Not sure I understand that one completely, but I will soon. 

We have many questions about this, but so much of it makes sense as to the pain he's been having. I'm requesting time off in upcoming weeks to go to some doctor appts with him. I know he doesn't ask the questions he doesn't want the answers to and if he gets information that he doesn't want me to have, then he just doesn't tell me. When I find out he says he forgot. Ugh. 

His high pain tolerance can work against him or for him and I think he needs to learn the difference. In the meantime I need to find out how aggravating all the driving is to him. I know he won't admit it, but I can't help but wonder if driving almost 300 miles a day doesn't make it worse. I drive to Prescott to see my son and get a headache! He's a stubborn old cuss and the more you tell him he can't, he will out of spite. I try to find ways to make that work in my favor and not against him. This, my friends is why women live longer!:razz:

Well, I culled two of the evil hens yesterday afternoon and I'm ready to move 8 of these young ones out to the main coop. We're having horrible wind today and slightly cooler tonight with horrible wind tomorrow so I need to make sure they know how to get in and out of the coop building.


----------



## SwissMiss

@*Spanish Rider* I think you are confusing me with someone else! I am actually a pretty timid rider - and I prefer to ride the smaller horses :wink:
But with one thing you may be right: if I see some beautiful horses I would be the one walking up and chatting with the owner. But I would not demand to ride RIGHT NOW!
Seems the lady fits the stereotype... Btw, Presu looks/sounds like such a gem - I would probably beg for riding him :biggrin:
@*Blue* , no wonder your DH was in so much pain! And makes you wonder how much the daily drive aggravated it.
Hope your 8 young hens settle in easily.

Nothing new here to tell - my days are filled with work, kiddos and a quick dash to my pony as stress relief. And the barn is great for that! The horses are just so chill and so happy for some love. Today I was scratching Raya on he poll and suddenly got a very gentle nudge from the mustang gelding - You have to hands, so you can scratch 2 horses! So I was standing between them, scratching, and both stood there, eyes half closed with quivering lips  It's therapeutic!

And the environment around the barn does it's best to help there too. The Japanese honeysuckle is in full bloom all around and the smell is wonderful...


----------



## SwissMiss

Somehow it refused to let me add pictures to the other post...

View from the barn to the front (high ground) pasture








one side of the barn








Part of the "jumping course" all around the property created by trees. Nothing really high, but there are even triple combos :wink:








This beauty blooms right beside the barn door.








"Trail" riding right on the property...


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue wow. That 300 mile drive has to be tough! Poor guy. Is fusing a good thing? Would a collar of shame (padded collar) help any? 

Good for you going along with him to ask questions! 
@SwissMiss you work too much! Good you are getting some pony time; hopefully can squeeze in a ride on that lovely property. The jump course is fabulous!! 

@Spanish Ride You tell good stories; I felt like I was there watching this farce unfold. Poor little Presumido to get treated so harshly. I would wish that she would have watched you ride him a bit before scrambling on. 

They must have been VIP's to act that way; someone sent them there but didn't come along; can't blame them for that! 

I must confess I would beg for a ride on the beautiful Presumido if I had the chance  Demand, no; beg, yes!! I have the bad habit of wanting to ride practically every horse I see :redface:
@phantomhorse13 the missing panel on the building is so aggravating! Would think they would check the materials before hauling them all the way out there!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,* forgot to mention that your missing barn panel reminded me of a story about a couple of painters from Vermont. My neighbors, who had family in Vermont, had hired some painters from VT to come down to MA and paint their barn. The first day, my neighbor came home and saw that they finished the base coat on the front and sides. The second day, she came home and found that they had finished the top coat. Thinking everything was done, she walked around the barn to inspect theiir work before paying them, and found that they had notpainted the back - no base coat or top coat. When she asked, they were surprised that she wanted the back painted, too. "No one ever sees it," they argued, and said that where they were from, people did not pain the backs of barns to save money. :confused_color:

So, are you sure you told the builder that you wanted siding all around the building - back side, too? :rofl:


*Blue,* sounds like your husband has a human version of kissing spine. He has just got it all, hasn't he? Yes, I am sure the driving exacerbates the problem when he is not feeling well. Staying in the same position for too long can be a problem, and since my husband is on the computer all day for work, he has to set the alarm on his phone to make himself stop, get up and stretch every few hours. My DH finds that he has to find a happy balance between activity to keep his back loose, but no over-exertion. Sometimes that is hard for a man, knowing when to stop or to say "can't/shouldn't do that anymore".


*SwissMiss,* sorry, I did not mean to say that you were demanding or impetuous. But, after seeing those photos of the Moroccan horse, I know you are more daring than I! I would like to see a pic of that Japanese honeysuckle you mentioned.


*Change,* you had said that you had spinal surgery, too. Was it cervical? And, when is your Hootenanny? Is there music, like the name suggests?


*AnitaAnne,* I am a bit nervous to ask you about how things are going with Kahlua. I hope you find her "balance". You are a stronger woman than I am - I don't often get interested in riding horse I don't know very well. I need to observe them for a while. In fact, I don't think I've ever asked anyone to ride their horse. Gosh, do I sound chicken or what?


OH! You are all invited to Spain to ride little Presumido whenever you want. I'll have the guest room ready!


And I have a confession: I am so peeved with my boys. I made a sour cream coffee cake yesterday evening (7pm), which they loved (DH, too). I just picked at the parts that had stuck to the pan, because sweets kill my stomach at night. It was nice and moist, and I actually had a dream about the cake last night and got up thinking what an awesome breakfast I was going to have with this morning with my coffee cake, with walnuts, cinnamon and drizzled with a maple syrup glaze..... And, you know what? IT'S GONE!!! They ate the whole thing!!! In less than 12 hours!!! OK, summer is coming and I don't need any extra calories right now, but man I could whoop their behinds! Oh, they are getting a talking-to when they come home today, for sure!


----------



## SueC

Hello all :wave:

I need to catch up on reading posts as I had a work deadline. Meanwhile I've got a nice recipe for you all.

OK, with the weekend coming up who wants to make something special and yummy to eat? We'll be making this old favourite again, and as it's unusual, I will include the recipe.


Chocolate&Pear Tart – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

*CHOCOLATE PEAR TART WITH OATMEAL/ALMOND/COCOA CRUST*

_Cookbook concept adjusted to cut out refined flour, reduce sugar and butter, increase cocoa, and use nut meals and whole grains. (I like to upgrade recipes to more healthy and at least as delicious...)
_
*Crust:*
1 cup oats
1 cup almonds
70g cocoa
80g butter
3-5 tbsp water
A little flour if necessary

*Filling:*
200g dark Plaistowe or equivalent good-quality extra-dark cooking chocolate
300mL thickened cream
2 free-range eggs, lightly whisked
50mL brandy
Big dash natural vanilla essence

*Topping:*
4 pears, peeled, cored, and cut into 8 wedges each
2 cups dry red wine (or dry white wine and two rosehip teabags)
6 each of cardamom pods and cloves (or some vanilla beans and/or aniseeds if you prefer)
1 cinnamon quill

The evening before you want to eat this tart, prepare the pears and put them in a smallish saucepan with the wine and spices, so that the liquid mostly covers the pears. Put the lid on and bring to the boil, then reduce to a gentle simmer for 25-40 minutes, turning pears occasionally. Turn off when pears are tender and before they start falling apart – they need to keep their shape. Let them sit overnight in the spiced wine to develop colour and flavour.

Prepare the pastry: In a glass mixing bowl, soften the butter on low in the microwave. Use 1 cup rolled oats to make oatmeal by whizzing in your food processor; afterwards whiz the almonds until quite fine. Add to the butter, also add cocoa, stir with a spatula; gradually add the water until it comes together. Line a 22cm diameter tart tin with baking paper. If yours has a detachable rim, you only need to line the base and lightly grease the sides. Transfer dough to centre of tin and work outwards with hands and knuckles. Shape the pastry up the sides of the tin using your thumbs (fingers hold outside edge of tin), thick enough not to burn easily at the top. Put into middle shelf of oven at 180°C for 15-20 minutes to pre-bake, but not brown (use the fan if you have one). Note: You do not need to use rice or beans to weight the pastry as in blind baking; this pastry does not deform. Do put an air hole or two into the baking paper though, to stop that from trapping air and buckling up.

Put into middle shelf of oven at 180°C for 15-20 minutes to pre-bake (use the fan if you have one). 

Meanwhile, break the chocolate into pieces and put it in a glass mixing bowl, to microwave carefully on low until melted. Then add cream in batches, each time stirring gently with a whisk and returning the mix to the microwave on low for a small burst (to stop the chocolate going cool and congealing again when the cream is added). You could also do this in a saucepan on low, adding some cream from the start, but that’s a bit more tricky and requires extra washing up. Let the mixture cool a little (so you don’t make scrambled eggs) before whisking in eggs, vanilla essence and brandy. Pour your completed chocolate custard into the pastry case and return to the oven at 150°C for 15-20 minutes until just set. Let it cool to room temperature, then refrigerate for at least 30 minutes.

Just before serving, take the pears out of the spiced wine, and arrange them around the tart. No accompaniments are needed here, there are three different flavours and textures that complement each other perfectly: The bitter dark chocolate-almond crust, the sweet velvety chocolate custard, and the spectacular spiced wine pears, whose red hue offers a feast for the eyes to go with the tastebud fireworks of this luscious tart.

The spiced wine is super mixed 50/50 with orange juice as a hot drink on a winter’s night.


(Also makes a great breakfast in bed on a birthday!)


Happy Birthday – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


While the recipe is long to read, it's quick to make once you get the hang of it and you'll soon be making it regularly...


Your turn: What are your favourite unusual recipes? :smile:


----------



## SwissMiss

@SueC that cake looks yummy! One thing I learned pretty quickly here in the US is to use half the butter and sugar in US baking recipes... Tastes much better to me :wink:
@Spanish Rider, next time you need to cut a piece for you and hide it! Yeah, they would get an earful from me too. 
But I can see myself in your shoes in a couple of years! DS is the spitting image of his uncle - and the amount of food that he was putting away in his late teens/early twenties was astounding :shock:
Lol, and no offense taken :wink: That fiery stallion on the beach was more than 25 years ago - when I was still young and foolish :rofl: Now I prefer to ride horses that I am told are "quiet enough" for me  
To my surprise I realized I don't mind a bit of temperament, as long as it is easily controllable. After all, Raya isn't your quiet plod-along horse... And yes, will try to remember to take a pic of the honeysuckle. Can't help you with the smell, though :wink:
@AnitaAnne if those tourists were fitting the stereotype (that I encountered on several occasions diving in Egypt), then they were no VIPs but behaved that way anyway...
And yes, jumps are distributed all around the property. While the mustangs love jumping and fly over those logs, Raya gaits like a maniac to keep up, slows down and then carefully steps over to speed up afterwards again to catch up :rofl: She was trained that jumping anything is a big no-no and will climb over everything...
@phantomhorse13, that missing barn piece almost looks intentional :wink: hope you get it delivered and installed soon!


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> @*AnitaAnne* I have absolutely no scientific articles to back this up with, but in my experience, when horses are eating the bark off of trees when there is food available, they have some kind of mineral deficiency. I give them *Purina 12:12 Horse Mineral* in addition to their regular salt block when this occurs. If they have been eating bark, they will eat a lot of the stuff to start with. Then they slow down on it.


I second this.

Not the only possible reason, but a very common reason and very common to find that animals stop bark chewing once they are on a mineral/trace element supplement.

Sometimes it's that the sap is sweet and that the horses get wind of it.

Trees on dry lots usually get their barks chewed off in this part of the world, unless fenced around; sheep, cattle, horses all do it then. They're supposed to be eating around 16h/day from an evolutionary perspective, and when people are hand feeding on dry lots, eating time can be as little as 4h/day. (This can cause ulcers - horses are trickle grazers, not "meal eaters" like us.) So horses start chewing trees, fenceposts, etc, anything to compensate.

Boredom is another one.

Lack of green fresh feed another.

Just going through some possibilities.

:cowboy:


----------



## SueC

@*Blue* , sorry to hear about the MRI results. Hope the medicos will be super helpful. :hug: When we're over 40, I think we all wish there could be spare parts and services just like car services for us. Replace with new identical part. Or Harry Potter's "Reparo!" charm...
@*phantomhorse13* , that saddle arrangement looks so comfortable for both of you. And it also reminds me so much of Lippizaners and their saddles...you know, in the Viennese riding school events...

Night all, got a date with my husband to watch a classic Dr Who from the Peter Davison era.


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG @SueC I would LOVE to have a birthday gift like that cake!!! Thank you so much for the recipe

Have I mentioned how great it is to have you back on this thread/forum??? 

It was Sassy that was chewing the tree, not Kahlua, so very odd behavior. She hasn't done it again though, been checking the tree. Then I was at a friends yesterday, and after he let his horses out one went straight over to a tree and started chewing on it!? Odd. Very odd. 
@Spanish Rider those boys of yours were very thoughtless :evil: Definitely need a talking too (and you need a hiding place for private treats) 

I did pass on the opportunity to ride a 17 hand Friesian/TWH cross yesterday...but only because of time constraints! I plan to go back and try them out another time. I am really trying to stay off of some horses now that I am older and have damaged parts, but it is hard. 

I have asked to ride a horse before, but usually am offered the opportunity by the owners if they know me. Can't pass up a free ride can I???


----------



## AnitaAnne

Kahlua update:

Horses are like yo-yos; never know if you will be up or down! Currently mostly UP. 

Measured her Wednesday and she has gained back her weight and then some. She has gained 102 pounds since visiting the vet last month! I have increased her feed again and added vegetable oil, about 1/2 cup a day. Have cut back on her hay as she doesn't eat it anyway. Figure it is better to just turn her out on the grass so she will be eating _something_...

After doing more online research on neurological problems and ulcers, including watching lots of videos, my boarder and I did a layman's neuro and mini lameness exam on her. 

While grooming she stood like a rock except when I curried her RIGHT side in the hollow below the withers she kicked up with her LEFT hind. She was also moving away from medium pressure over the loins. 

Next we did the tail pulling when walking and she passed no problem. In the walk and trot towards and away she does move her left front (the white one :icon_rolleyes oddly. It also has a bit of flare to it and a crack so will be working on that hoof a bit. 

Finally did the rear leg flexion test only on the left hind, and she trotted off sound. No kicking out or difficulty on tight turns or backing. 

Finally when saddling she started to get testy, reaching around to bite when the girth was tightened. We only did mounting practice, no actual mounting. She did better, but still tried to bite when I put weight in the left stirrup (white front is that side). When practicing mounting on her right side, she was much less resistant. 

IMO, the most likely problems are the left front hoof, ulcers, and bad history. 

So having the farrier come pull the front shoes next week so I can see what is going on with that foot. I do believe it will get better barefoot than with the shoes. 

Second ordering the Redmond Rock Daily Gold ulcer treatment that @carshon recommended, and probably going to give it to all my horses for a little while. Can't hurt right? 

Third continue our mounting training and riding at walk only if her front hoof is ok for actual riding. May have to wait a bit on that, but will know more when the farrier comes. 

Picture of Kahlua in her tack. Going to change to a English shaped pad Skito instead of that long western one once she is riding good.


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, glad to hear Kahlua is doing better! So this is the way to keep a skito clean? Using a baby pad underneath :wink: Soes that mean I need to get MORE PADS?????? :rofl:
Maybe it's just the angle of the picture, but her LF looks veeery long in the toe and the pastern-hoof angle seems broken...

My friend used Mylanta/Maalox as an "emergency" ulcer med in his horses (or to check if it could be ulcers) in a pinch... Maybe something to try until the Redmont Rock comes in... Keeping my fingers crossed that Kahlua is keeping on improving!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spent the afternoon yesterday at a friends house with my treeless saddle collection. He expressed an interest in treeless because of his horses' size and shape, and mentioned Barefoot brand was recommended to him. 

Currently he uses Wintec Endurance saddles on them, that don't really fit too good. 

I am no saddle fitting expert but since I have all these saddles thought I would let him try them. If he wants to buy one, so much the better, but if not that is ok too. He kept trying to get me to ride his horses, and much as I wanted to, needed to keep changing tack too much. Was still hoping to get a ride in on my horse, but as it was it was nearly dark by the time I got home and unpacked. 

Anyway, sharing a couple of pictures of his beauties, he is rightly very proud of them. He trail rides mostly but also they are used for mounted patrol work, which is great training for horses! 

They have the same sire but different dams, both Friesian/ TWH crosses. 

I'm going to ride both of them the next time I go out there!! 

The gelding, can't get the other file to attach will put on next post


----------



## AnitaAnne

The mare who is super sweet, forward and willing. Nice girl! (the gelding is a bit of a big butt; he tends to be lazy unless it is his idea)


----------



## AnitaAnne

PS - of course he liked my saddle best (shown on his gelding) but I think that is because of the extra pad I have in it to give it a more "narrow twist" feel. Can be added to any of the saddles. 

Ok, gotta go now. It is Friday the 13th today, so need to do my taxes :evil: can't put it off any longer :frown_color:


----------



## SwissMiss

Can't believe you didn't hop on :wink: So did your friend like the barefoot saddles?
And didn't know you offer saddle services too :wink: 

And seeing you are using fleece over your stirrup leathers: are they helping against chafing? 
I am getting to a point that I find western fenders pretty cumbersome. Ok the stiff, rock-hard ones on my loaner saddle are maybe not the best examples, but I simply found them very restricting even even the cordura ones on my friend's BigHorn saddle. On the other hand I don't like wearing half-chaps; it's simply too hot and humid for me to want to add another layer... Would regular leathers and a fleece cover help? How hot are they in muggy conditions?


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> @AnitaAnne, glad to hear Kahlua is doing better! So this is the way to keep a skito clean? Using a baby pad underneath :wink: Soes that mean I need to get MORE PADS?????? :rofl:
> Maybe it's just the angle of the picture, but her LF looks veeery long in the toe and the pastern-hoof angle seems broken...
> 
> My friend used Mylanta/Maalox as an "emergency" ulcer med in his horses (or to check if it could be ulcers) in a pinch... Maybe something to try until the Redmont Rock comes in... Keeping my fingers crossed that Kahlua is keeping on improving!


Thanks for the tip!! 

Yes, the answer is ALWAYS more tack!!! 

Just putting all those dressage pads from my past to use...plus until she gets a good iodine bath, do not want to put my expensive pads right on her back...Its warm enough now but waiting until her summer coat comes in. 

BTW Chivas has lost weight  so need to use a little bit more padding on him. All these changes make me glad I have my treeless!! That is the Barefoot London dressage on Kahlua, with a sheepskin seat. It is smaller than my Tahoe but rides pretty much the same, just a little tighter on my rear so need to loose some weight for better fit for me :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> Can't believe you didn't hop on :wink: So did your friend like the barefoot saddles?
> And didn't know you offer saddle services too :wink:
> 
> And seeing you are using fleece over your stirrup leathers: are they helping against chafing?
> I am getting to a point that I find western fenders pretty cumbersome. Ok the stiff, rock-hard ones on my loaner saddle are maybe not the best examples, but I simply found them very restricting even even the cordura ones on my friend's BigHorn saddle. On the other hand I don't like wearing half-chaps; it's simply too hot and humid for me to want to add another layer... Would regular leathers and a fleece cover help? How hot are they in muggy conditions?


That is real wool over the stirrup leathers and they are the GREATEST!! Not only comfy to my legs (can ride in anything even shorts ) but also protects the leather on the saddle!! Was getting scrape marks on my other one :frown_color:

I can't believe I didn't hop on too, but didn't bring my helmet. Could have worn his, but just prefer my own. 

Traveling saddle service; yes I feel like a dealer!! But just trying to help out friends so they don't have to buy a bunch of saddles too. Here there is no place to even find a treeless!


----------



## carshon

@AnitaAnne I feed the Redmond Rock to all of my horses during riding season. And have found it to be helpful for my mare who can be "up" at times. One thing that I was told was to not feed it at the same time as you feed supplements as the supplements will bind to it and pass through.

She looks great in her tack and I hope you start to see improvements soon


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@AnitaAnneI wish you were closer to offer your treeless saddle fitting to me! I didn't get that one I had my eye on yet but I'm still thinking about getting one. My main rides are 2 15-ish (all 15.1 last time I measured) hand narrow Arabians and one same height narrow Missouri Fox Trotter with fairly high withers. Of course DH has a chubby 14.1 hand stocky paint mare and our new guy is a 14.2 hand Florida Cracker. Then of course we have the 2 babies (quarter horses but fairly narrow ones)... Obviously I know I'm never going to find a saddle to fit all of them but even something that would work well on all of my narrow high withered kids would be great. I have an Orthoflex that is great but it's so dang heavy that I don't use it much. Any recommendations?


----------



## AnitaAnne

QueenofFrance08 said:


> @AnitaAnneI wish you were closer to offer your treeless saddle fitting to me! I didn't get that one I had my eye on yet but I'm still thinking about getting one. My main rides are 2 15-ish (all 15.1 last time I measured) hand narrow Arabians and one same height narrow Missouri Fox Trotter with fairly high withers. Of course DH has a chubby 14.1 hand stocky paint mare and our new guy is a 14.2 hand Florida Cracker. Then of course we have the 2 babies (quarter horses but fairly narrow ones)... Obviously I know I'm never going to find a saddle to fit all of them but even something that would work well on all of my narrow high withered kids would be great. I have an Orthoflex that is great but it's so dang heavy that I don't use it much. Any recommendations?


That would be a bit of a drive from Alabama!! Don't think I could do that, however I would be willing to send you a saddle or two to try so long as you are willing to pay for shipping. Then if you like you can buy one of mine or not :smile:

The basic concepts are: 

1)the wider horses do better with the longer flaps, narrower horses are fine with the shorter flaps. 

2) shorter horses need shorter flaps

3) shorter backs need shorter saddles 

4) treeless need to be fitted to the horse similar to treed saddles, but are much more versatile because you can change the pommel widths and the padding.

5) as with all saddles, fit the horse first then make sure the rider will fit! 

6) Must have treeless pads on most horses, depending on the saddle and the weight of the rider. 

That all being said, yes, one treeless with several pommels and the right pads could work for all those different backs!! My BF Tahoe has worked on many horses, but the flaps are a bit too long for my short mares. My BF London (shown on Kahlua) can be used on my Chivas too, just the seat is smaller so I like my Tahoe better. Plus it has a cute horse head on the side 

Fortunately I can fit in the smaller size one saddles with the sheepskin seat. With the regular leather seats, I need the size two in some styles, but some it is too big :icon_rolleyes:

We put the Barefoot Atlanta on his horses yesterday without any pommel at all, and they rode fine! He liked that saddle a lot, but he is taking time to decide. 

I have already promised to send @knightrider the Barefoot Cheyenne model to try (shown on his mare), but PM me if you are interested in one of the others and I will give you info and pictures.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,* I like how you have been handling Kahlua with your DIY diagnostics. I will be interested to hear what you see when the shoes come off. And she already looks soooo much better! 

As for the Russion tourists, I honestly think that they googled Toledo and horses, and our barn is the closest to the city. I think BO is realizing that there might be a market there. We'll see what happens.



> those boys of yours were very thoughtless Definitely need a talking too (and you need a hiding place for private treats)


 Poor things, it really is my own fault. Whenever there are treats or junk food in the house, I always tell them to hide it from me so I can't find it. So, they are used to me not eating stuff like that, and may have even thought that they were doing me a favor. Today, I made 2 loaves of pumpkin bread and made sure that I got the first piece (1 loaf is gone already).

The Friesan cross is gorgeous. Even I might have had a go with him....


*Sue,*


> I think we all wish there could be spare parts and services just like car services for us. Replace with new identical part.


You are not far off the mark! Our journal just published an article about future uses of 3D printing for prostheses. It will be exciting to see developments in these technologies in years to come.


Had a fantastic ride today. Slowly, I am improving and starting to get back my confidence. Trainer says I have a good head, seat and leg, and why did I ever ride hunt seat? What continues to be difficult for me is riding with so much contact. I wish I had someone to make a video of me so I could have a better idea of what I am doing right/wrong. Today I rode Ermitaño, and at the end of the class we continued with more work on his passage (me leg aids, trainer with dressage whip, signalling which leg should come up). It is difficult for him, and as soon as we get 2 or 3 good strides, he gets to trot out.

Took a couple of pics, one of Ermitaño looking like Mr. Ed, and Presumido being lovey-dovey:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oh, and since today started to actually feel like spring and the sun has come out, here are a couple of pics of my "garden". The yellow wildflowers are actually our native rapeseed (as in canola), yet no one plants it as a crop here as canola oil is not eaten in Spain. The are actually considered weeds, but I let them bloom. Neighbors must think I'm crazy. The last photo was taken yesterday by my eldest DS of the reservoir and more rapeseed behind my house. Now do you understand why I miss trail riding here?

Happy spring!


----------



## SueC

Spanish Rider said:


> And I have a confession: I am so peeved with my boys. I made a sour cream coffee cake yesterday evening (7pm), which they loved (DH, too). I just picked at the parts that had stuck to the pan, because sweets kill my stomach at night. It was nice and moist, and I actually had a dream about the cake last night and got up thinking what an awesome breakfast I was going to have with this morning with my coffee cake, with walnuts, cinnamon and drizzled with a maple syrup glaze..... And, you know what? IT'S GONE!!! They ate the whole thing!!! In less than 12 hours!!! OK, summer is coming and I don't need any extra calories right now, but man I could whoop their behinds! Oh, they are getting a talking-to when they come home today, for sure!


:evil: I'll get in my TARDIS and help you whoop their behinds! What oinky piggies are they? To leave _nothing_ for the cook!

Here's an idea: Make the chocolate pear tart. Guard it with a shotgun. Eat it all by yourself without sharing. Take your time. Let them look with big googly eyes while you say, "Mmmmmh! This is _so_ good! _Delicious_!" If you can't get through a whole tart on your own in a reasonable time (and I'd be hard pressed myself), invite your girlfriends to share and let your family goggle. 

The _impertinence_!

Loved the barn painting story.  Honestly... I can't relate to that attitude. Ever read the "All Creatures Great and Small" books? It told, amongst millions of other things, the story of a hillside farmer who only shaved once a week, the night before market, reasoning that the rest of the week "only the cows and my wife see me"...


----------



## SueC

Love all the photos of springtime and flowers and leftover snow in various parts of the world, and those gorgeous Spanish horses - and that Moroccan - wow! :dance-smiley05:

*AnitaAnne* - just a thought I had about Kahlua - front hooves are really out of kilter - heels underrun, toes pushed forward. Are you going to barefoot this horse (with/without hoof boots)? I'm sure you already see this yourself - it's one of the commonest problems in bought horses that have been managed by other people. Incorrect shoeing and trimming, trimming intervals not short enough (as people the world over try to delay the significant expense of re-shoeing as long as possible instead of every 4-5 weeks), blah blah blah; and to top it all off I've just read a report that says that there is now a significant genetic tendency (as well as all the environmental stuff) to underrun heels and protuding toes in domestic horses, performance breeds included - far more than in wild horses, which have such strong selection pressure against it... performance horses are selected on many other traits often at the expense of good feet, that's the way the genetics of artificial selection by humans goes. Just thinking out loud here. First horse we ever bought when I was a kid had the same sort of shocking shape front feet; with _added_ contracted heel from shoeing too early/incorrectly... such a pain to have to deal with all that fallout...

I've had my hoof rant; only going to add that she's now in good hands and that I can see why you bought her!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hope I am not boring everyone with my obsession over Kahlua's rehabilitation. 

I appreciate all the advice and info. Yes @SueC her Left front is awful! The right front is not as bad, but still needs some adjustments. 

Such a sweet girl though; she follows me sometimes when I leave and today came cantering up when I whistled. 

Thank you everyone for not lecturing me about how forage should be the bulk of the diet. I am aware of that, but one has to do what works too and I am feeding Kahlua a complete feed, no additional forage needed. Still thinking about how to add more forage though, LOL She did eat one flake of hay tonight *sigh* 

Will be off the Forum for a few days. In a horrible mood after paying Taxes :evil: :evil::evil:


----------



## SwissMiss

@AnitaAnne, how about adding some beet pulp as additional forage? 
@Spanish Rider, that trail practically screams for riding  Beautiful!


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, you certainly aren't boring any of us! We're all interested in the same topics and that's why we're here. 

Sorry about your taxes. I too will have to take a short break soon. My computer is getting old and wonky. The closest place to fix it is Sedona. Well, there's other places closer but they're not reputable. Hoping they can fix it one more time, but I know the day will come when they say "Nope, not this time." 

I do want to ask our resident vets and vet techs. My daughters dog, pit/dane mix, has a jaw that locks open a lot. She took him to the vet and X-rays showed that both sides of his jaw was out of kilter and causing the problem. Not just one side as hoped. Vet consulted with a surgeon that does this type of thing and he recommended doing nothing for now as it can sometimes make it worse. 

That was a few months ago. It has slowly gotten worse. It happens more and more often (several times a day) and can take him longer and longer to unlock it himself. We've tried to help but that doesn't seem to help either and we don't want to make it worse. Any thoughts?

Even if I get to Sedona to take this thing in I can get on HF on my kindle to read, it just won't let me reply.


----------



## SwissMiss

Nothing like being woken up by tornado sirens and your phone alarm - welcome Spring :wink:

Glad I took a few pictures of the honeysuckle around the barn. May not look so hot after today's rain :sad:
But it is basically a weed and taking over most of the fence line around the "dry" lot. But it looks and smells nice and the horses don't care :biggrin:
















edited to add: why are they sideways???


----------



## Blue

Mine turn sideways if they're too big. 

I take a pic with my phone

Send it to my email

Save to photos

Edit with "crop" to a slighter shorter size

Save

Using advance on HF reply I upload to my post.

I have a MAC though so not sure of what it would be for a pc


----------



## SwissMiss

Am I the only one that is stuck on page 1031???
Same old same old apparently... :sad:


----------



## phantomhorse13

Between connection issues and HF needing an exorcism, I am having all kinds of trouble posting. 

I will have hit or miss service the next week, so likely won’t be able to do much posting. Look forward to reading when I can and catching up when I have reliable service. 

Hope everyone gets lots of saddle time and that spring either sticks around or else arrives.


----------



## Spanish Rider

WOW! Looks like we're finally back up!

*Blue,* is the dog getting anti-inflammatories? Jaw might not be able to lock back in because of inflammation getting in the way. I would do more drugs during the episodes before considering surgery.

*SwissMiss,* some programs have a self-righting thingy. Try loading the photos horizontally.

*AnitaAnne,* when it comes to taxes, just remember that there is always someone who is worse off. I have to do taxes in 2 countries, 2 languages/tax lingos, 2 different currencies and with 2 different tax laws. Fun, fun, fun. My husband says that when we got married, this was not part of the deal.

As for forage, feed, etc., like many things in life, theory and practice do not always agree. For instance, we all know breast milk is better than formulas for babies, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Or, at least that's what I tell myself when I am too sick/tired/stressed to cook dinner and whip out a package of hot dogs for the kids. Gotta do what you gotta do. I am hard enough on myself and don't need to go around second-guessing others. Hugs!


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, I absolutely agree! I try hard to feed my family the best, healthiest, freshest I can, but there are days when they get a frozen lasagna and frozen garlic bread. That's what freezers are for, right?

The anti-inflammatory idea is an interesting thought. I know that daughter will be making an appt with vet this week.

Yeah, I haven't been able to get on HF all day!


----------



## Celeste

@Blue I would probably put the dog on anti-inflammatory drugs and try them. I am a bit old school, but I would give a short term round of prednisone rather than the non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs. It just works better.

Rather than just getting your vet to talk to a surgeon, why not take him to a university clinic or a specialty clinic? Just a consultation would probably not be terribly expensive. Take the radiographs with you. They could give you advice as to what, if anything, can be done and then you can make a decision as to what to do next.


----------



## Blue

*Celeste*, good thoughts. I kinda like the prednisone idea.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,* I'd dare say that your frozen lasagna would be a lot healthier than hot dogs.

OK, I made a decision yesterday that I might live to regret,... (drum roll, please)... I planted a trumpet vine in my yard. EEEK! I know, I know, it gets invasive, but we are desperate for shade and privacy from nosy-bodies (not the neighbor - he's single and barely home - but random people walking by who walk right up to our fence to look in the garden). I planted it on the post of a pergola, hoping it will scramble right up it, but if it extends sideways that would be great, too, for privacy reasons. Plus, there is no grass or other plants that would be threatened. Does anyone else have a trumpet vine (_campsis radicans_)? I'm now contemplating planting one on a fence.

I forgot to mention that last week I had 3 classes, which is something that I had not done for more than a year, and my body seemed to handle it well. So, I proposed to trainer having 3 classes a week now until July, when I go home to the States. He agreed, but said that 2 days would be class with him on the ground watching me, and the other day would be the two of us riding together and me doing my own thing on whichever horse needs work. Sounded awesome to me, as this is what I had been doing with my previous trainer at the old barn. So now, fingers crossed that my back agrees with the plan, too!


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, many in our area plant trumpet vines on fence lines for that very reason. I think you'll like them.

And that sounds incredible! Have fun!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, when you keep up with the trumpet vine pruning-wise, you should be able to keep it under control...


Nice arrangement with riding! Keeping my fingers crossed that your body thinks the same!
*sitting here at my desk at work, grumbling "haven't ridden in 2 weeks" * Ride for me too, please :biggrin:


----------



## Spanish Rider

(I'm sitting here working, too, but on the sofa while watching the Celtics )


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> (I'm sitting here working, too, but on the sofa while watching the Celtics )



Yay for multitasking!  I don't have a problem working form home 7 days a week - I normally do a couple of hours on the weekends as well, but having to go to work "at work" every day is draining... This is now weekend #4 and I start getting grumpy


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,* that sounds exhausting. I wouldn't be able to handle it. I haven't had an office job or a boss since 1995. I'm sure that I would now be considered "unmanageable".:icon_rolleyes: Now that I think about it, I have been working for this publishing house for more than 10 years, and they have never even met me in person (which is probably a good thing...).

When do you you finish this crazy schedule?


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> When do you you finish this crazy schedule?



I'm leaving for a conference June 9 - so June 8 _must _be the last day :twisted:
Fingers crossed it will be over before that :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Until June?! UGH!!


Rode Presumido today with the trainer's assistant, who was riding a younger horse that has diffcult lead changes. Trainer was livid, so now I know never to get on his bad side. Towards the end of class, I was simply walking with Presu to cool down and watch and hopefully learn something. Apparently we were out for too long and Presu had had enough, so he started Spanish stepping all over the place! It was hysterical, like he was trying to say "Look, I've been a good boy. Now it's time to go to the barn for my lunch and treats, please!!" Sometimes he is so adorably communicative... if you're listening.

I have been invited to the Longine's Global Champions Tour in Madrid on the 5th. BO is getting a group together, and the Federation is giving us free transport and tickets, but it's not my thing anymore, you know? Perhaps if I had a riding buddy or someone to go with, but as it is don't think I would enjoy myself. Now, if it were Dressage, well, that would be different.


*Change,* thought of you yesterday. DS brought home his senior pictures. They're not like American senior pictures, and they all had to wear a white shirt with black tie and wear a sash with the school insignia, but he looks so mature! It all went by so fast, ay?


----------



## Change

@Blue - I had one back surgery in my 30s for two herniated disks in my lumbar (L2/L3) that were smashing my sciatic nerve. They did a discectomy - basically opened my spine and surgically removed the herniation. I was bed-ridden for a month and told I couldn't ride for a year or more. Wore a back brace for 60 days after being allowed out of bed. It sucked. A lot. But - that was 30 years ago and technology and surgery have changed. While I have a 5" zipper down my spine, today it's less than 1" and laser and you walk out!! Last year I had 2 herniated disks in my neck, and some compression in the lower cervical. Another surgery - and this time a metal plate holding C2-C4 at their appropriate spacing. That surgery was much easier! Of course, my lumbar has 4 or 5 areas of compression and we haven't even looked at my thoracic!! Doc wants to do surgery (more metal plates) on my lumbar, but until they can figure out how to do it with something flexible like a chain, I think I'll pass. At least as long as I can still ride! 
@Spanish Rider - I am one of those people that will get on any horse offered me, but I have only asked to ride 3 horses that weren't my own since becoming an adult (as a kid, I begged to ride EVERY horse I met ;-) ). I suspect the reason I get offered so many rides might have something to do with the puppy eyes and the drool. LOL!! Even now, if offered, I'd be on *SwissMiss*'s Moroccan lovely in a New York second! And OMG! I loved my little 2 minutes on *AnitaAnne's *Chivas.
@SwissMiss - I think I'm going to pass on the Hodges Hootenany. I don't know anyone and don't particularly want to ride 10 miles of unfamiliar trails alone. Although, for a change, the weather looks to be nice on Friday and Saturday, at least. Sunday - more rain. Bleah. If I go, I'd be heading home Saturday. Honestly, I'm wavering back and forth. I want to go - I like camping - but there are lots of places closer by where I can camp and ride alone. And since DS wants to join me camping after dialysis on Friday, closer would be better. Maybe I'll go to Guntersville Lake...? I dunno. But yes - Hodges would be a possibility for a HF group ride!! 
@AnitaAnne - Tango loved to chew on trees when I brought him home - I think it might be a learned behavior from his time in the wild - and he taught Cally that trees taste good. Until he started, she never did. They killed the small maple in their yard and love to eat the pear's leaves and lower branches. And I don't know what the scrub tree is that grows everywhere you don't want it, but that one tastes pretty yummy, too! ;-) I know it isn't for lack of feed/nutrients, or even boredom, as the trees they chew on the most are in the grassy yards. {shrug}. 

The weekend was the usual - only this time Saturday was a heavy, steady rain all day. Even Tango hung out in the barn for the entire day! Sunday wasn't quite as bad, but it still rained all day and Tango was obviously half stir crazy by Sunday night's feeding (although there are no stall gates or barn doors to hold him in). He was antsy and kept looking longingly out the door between bites. I think he's sick of the weather, too. I stayed inside and binge-watched Heartland on Netflix. 

E got her driver's license last Thursday. She doesn't get to drive the truck to school until she gets a job and can pay for her own gas, but she's still floating around on cloud 9.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change I so wish I could go with you to that Hodges Hootenanny ride! It sounds like a blast and there are SHOWERS available!! But must work to feed and shelter me and my assorted critters :frown_color: 

We should plan on meeting up there to ride sometime though, the place sounds really nice. 

That first drivers license is so fabulous! Your GD must be planning all kinds of travels now (while feeling just a bit scared, lol) 

The tree of choice is an oak *shrug* 
@SwissMiss you win the most constricting job award! How you manage with a horse, DH and kiddos is beyond my comprehension. Plus you cook too? You must be Superwoman! 
@Spanish Rider a Trumpet Vine? You two will soon be close friends...

Three rides per week is fabulous! Not so long ago you were hesitant to even ride at all, but now you seem to have found a real passion for the PREs and Dressage. So happy for you!!! 
@Blue hope you get your computer fixed quickly. I have the same problem with my phone; can read but not comment. 

Hope your DH can get good treatment and feel better. Hard to decide what course to follow for back problems. Personally I reserve surgery for when all other less invasive treatments fail. 

Farrier is on the way so am off to meet him. Hopefully will be able to change Kahlua back to barefoot. After that have to get @knightrider saddle packed and shipped to her. 

:wave:


----------



## Blue

*Change*, Husband had low back surgery about 22 years ago. One herniation and two bulges. All got repaired and he walked (gently) the next day. They told him then they expected to have no trouble with that area for about 10 or 12 years before the degeneration and compression would start REALLY bothering him. Well it actually held good for almost 20 years. We always knew he would have lots of trouble due to genetics and lots of injuries, (too much fun) but are disappointed that it's all hitting at once. Lol. There was always hope that he could deal with one thing at a time! :icon_rolleyes: 

We have appts coming up with specialists to ask plenty of questions. I think they are going to suggest surgery and of course he'll hem and haw and avoid that. He's only known a couple people that have done this type of thing and they didn't have good things to say, but they are also the kind of people that felt rehab hurt too much and PT was a waste of time. Oiye! Sometimes I wish he just wouldn't talk to people at all. His Dad had rods placed in his low back 30 years ago. Can't remember exactly which vertebra range they covered but he had to go all the way to Texas because nobody here in Az would do it. He ended up retiring early and never stood straight again. Became addicted to Oxycontin and died of emphysema. This terrifies my husband and he's willing to go through a lot of pain just remembering how it all went horribly wrong for his father.:evil:

I had to drive to Phoenix yesterday to meet with someone about setting up a trust. It got more complicated than I'd hoped due to having a disabled child to set up a "special needs trust" for. But I'm impressed with how smoothly things will fall together for our children when we pass. And, this way if anything happens to us before we retire and sell our half of the company there will be no lawyers clambering for their share and no departments of revenue expecting any more taxes than they have coming to them. After what we went through when our parents died, I can't tell you the sense of relief in knowing it's already handled. I highly recommend asking around and don't get ripped off on the fees for this. One lawyer wanted over 7K! :eek_color: But we got hooked up with a gentleman who specializes in this work. He sat with us explaining exactly what it would do and how simple it is. Not nearly as complicated as lawyers want you to believe! We were introduced through our Edward Jones contact and the fee was less than half what a law office wanted. All that was probably TMI but believe me as you get older you start realizing things need taken care of. I should probably move over to Krones and Kodgers but I have too much fun here and don't have time for both!

Well as long as I was in Phoenix I went looking at beds! We had an awesome Sleep Number for 20 years. One of the very first models. It finally died and since the old trailer on our property up north is no longer livable we had the kids go up and get the bed from there and bring it down here. Our Sleep Number was a Cal King and this Beauty rest is a reg King so of course husband had to do modifications to make it fit our frame. It worked but neither one of us is sleeping well on it. It's only been a couple of months and it's already getting those dips. We're overweight, but not THAT much.  So naturally I was impressed with all the new features of these new SN beds and got the Cal King with a full split that you can move the head and feet separately. I couldn't believe how it took the pressure off my hip when I was just trying it out. And of course you have to have special sheets for it. I don't care. At this point I'd pay a lot for a good nights sleep.

Then came home and started unloading our fridge. The ice maker had to be fixed in January. It was fine until a couple weeks ago. Started doing the exact same thing so I called the fix it place again and told them it was doing it again. They sent the tech out and he spent a couple minutes looking at it then said that this was on him. When he had repaired it in January he installed the new fan and sealed it all with silicone but missed a spot letting air in and causing more frost. He tried to make good on it that day but it was so frozen solid that he couldn't get to it. He said he'd have the office call me and set up a day but I'd have to unload it and let it all thaw out. He thought 3 or 4 hours should do it. Ok. Well the office never called, so I called them last Friday. Somebody got on the phone and said they could have him come out on Tuesday but it needed 48 hours to thaw! What?! The tech told me 3 or 4. He said no. Everything he'd read and researched said 48 hours. I started to ask him if he'd researched it, why didn't he call me like he was supposed to, but I didn't. :| I just said ok. I honestly feel like they're trying to make this complicated for me hoping that I'll say never mind. But they don't know me.:evil: I want it fixed now and I don't even care about it. I'll make ice the old fashioned way, but I don't like being treated this way. So I figured 24 hours of thawing has got to be good enough. I have food in the old fridge in the other room that the kids have been using, food in two ice chests and the less critical food all over the counter. *Spanish* we had Kentucky Fried Chicken for dinner! It was delicious.:clap:

So here I sit on Tuesday morning hoping this guy gets done with this in time for me to get a ride in! I still haven't taken the time to get this computer to the fixing place in Sedona. Maybe next week.


----------



## SueC

Spanish Rider said:


> OK, I made a decision yesterday that I might live to regret,... (drum roll, please)... I planted a trumpet vine in my yard. EEEK! I know, I know, it gets invasive, but we are desperate for shade and privacy from nosy-bodies (not the neighbor - he's single and barely home - but random people walking by who walk right up to our fence to look in the garden).


How about a nice line of _Audreys_ from Little Shop of Horrors? ;-)


----------



## carshon

@Spanish Rider I have trumpet vine and love it! It is invasive but if you keep it pruned the flowers are lovely and the vine sturdy and thick.


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> @*SwissMiss* you win the most constricting job award! How you manage with a horse, DH and kiddos is beyond my comprehension. Plus you cook too? You must be Superwoman!


No, I married superman  Seriously, he picks up A LOT that just falls through the cracks with my crazy schedule. That means he picks up the kiddos from daycare, cooks them dinner during the week and goes grocery shopping at night when I crash... And yes, he works full time too... NO idea how he does that!


See, my life is actually pretty easily manageable :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> How about a nice line of _Audreys_ from Little Shop of Horrors? ;-)


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

*FEED ME*


----------



## Change

LOL, "Feed me, Seymour!" is something said almost daily in this house! I love trumpet vines, but until I can get a handle on my two wisteria, I think I'll wait before planting another invasive, uncontrollable vine around here.

And..... @SwissMiss .... I think I'm going to the Hodges Hootenany after all. It's only 2 hours away and the weather is going to be nice (for a change). Also, going pretty much guarantees I'll get some good riding in. If I stayed home, I'd do the same boring little 5 miles, if that. Plus, I get one night of camping alone - and I really need some alone time! Would be super cool if you could visit tonight or tomorrow! The 10 mile rides start at 10 a.m. on Friday and Saturday. I'll be heading home after the ride on Saturday before the rain that's supposed to hit on Sunday.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,* my DH was actually just asking me about getting his license. You have to be 18 to drive here, and I'd rather him get his license in the US since he'll be there for the next four years. So, I promised that I will teach him here in June on our old manual car, so that this summer he can get his license in the US on an automatic. We'll see if I can control my temper...

I confess that I fear what my spine will be like in the future. I hear lots of clicking in the lumbar region, and it sounds like popcorn popping in my head when I turn my neck. I hope that spinal surgery keeps improving, as you say it has since your first operation.

Glad to see you'll be at the Hootenany! 


*AnitaAnne,* love how you get excited about showers.


> Not so long ago you were hesitant to even ride at all


 I know. Isn't it amazing? I just thought that the pain I was in was my "new normal", and I was doing all I could to somehow deal with it. I had no idea that a couple of important changes would open a whole new pain-free world! And to think that it's only been 4 months! Sometimes, though, I still expect the world to come crashing down around me.


*Blue,* hope your appointments with specialists go well.

As for setting up a trust, I commend you on getting that done. My mother and father set one up when my niece was born with CF, as the CF Foundation warned our family that the insurance companies will want to go after any assets when her treatments get more expensive and requires pancreas/lung transplants. I had no idea they could do that. We have also been dealing with an excellent Edward Jones financial advisor in Maine for my aunt's estate. His wife has advanced MS. In my experience, people who are faced with life-threatening chronic or degenerative diseases in their immediate family "get" what we are going through and never stear us wrong. Unfortunately, though, my aunt's alzheimer's/dementia care now costs $12,500 per month, and her assets are quickly dwindling at this point. At this rate, she will become a ward of the state soon (it's been 6 or 7 years). After having seen what her sister has gone through, my mother has decided to take out long-term care insurance, which is reassuring. As for myself, I keep telling my boys that I do not want my body to be kept alive if my brain has checked out. Slip me a pill - no hard feelings.

I laughed out loud at your KFC comment. I have never taken my boys to a KFC (actually, I myself have never been to one), and they actually made me promise not long ago that I would take them to eat fried chicken and biscuits at KFC this summer. I keep telling them that the biscuits can't be as good as mine!


*Carshon,* thanks for the vote of confidence with the trumpet vine. We have such tough climate conditions and soil that my options are very limited.


*SwissMiss,* you need to clone that husband of yours! Although, I must admit that my DH also does dinner most nights (our main meal is midday, which I make) and he does the bulk of the grocery shopping since my accident. Plus, he likes junk food and sweets too much, so when I do the grocery shopping apparently I don't buy anything "fun".


*SueC,* do I dare admit that I've never seen _Little Shop of Horrors_?


----------



## Spanish Rider

Forgot to add that, as planned, I rode 3 times this week - Monday, Wednesday and today, and I was so exhausted this afternoon that I fell asleep at the keyboard. My back is fine, but this morning during warm-up I began to think "whoa, this is too much". Then, Presu got stretched and spunkier and I had a great class, although shorter and less demanding.

Yesterday, however, I rode Ermitaño. His canter is not as collected and rounded as Presu's, so it's probably a good thing that I did not ride him 2 days in a row. If I ever do, I will be interested to see the after-effects. Anyway, he is surprisingly calm and even-keeled for a young horse (otherwise, I would not be riding him), but he does have his moments. Yesterday, he gave me a good spin after a horse walked out from behind a wall with his owner. Unfortunately, he spun right towards a jump in the ring, which make him nervous, so he spun another quarter turn. I haven't sat a spin like that in years, and it's good to know that I still can. Trainer called me "brava". ¡Olé!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

I'm alive! Lived through another tax season! We had a party at work Tuesday night and DH and I dipped out early to get a ride in since it was nice out. (Well, not snowing so nice is relative right now. Our office closes the day after so I got to spend yesterday at home relaxing. I slept in, watch some tv shows, snuggled with the puppies and then attempted to take Chico out. He was not thrilled at going out by himself (it was really windy too which was not helping matters) so we made it to the neighbors driveway and then turned back. He was spooking because the neighbor on the other side's dog was out so I got off and walked him past it a few times before he knew the dog wasn't going to eat him. He had a few jumps and spins so I was glad I had gotten off of him and he even tried to bite me the first time I made him walk past! He quickly learned that was not accepted behavior. I walked him back to the arena and we did figure 8's and circles for awhile so he could realize going home isn't all that fun. 

It's 50 and sunny now so as soon as DH can get off work we're heading home for a ride (we drive together most of the year to work)!


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, I'm so glad you discovered the benefits of riding! It's hard getting back to it, but so many good side effects, no?

I can't believe you've never been to a KFC!? Of course the biscuits aren't anywhere near like mine or yours, but they're sufficient. Personally I don't care for them, but husband likes them cold the following morning with peanut butter and maple syrup! They really are better that way. We have KFC about once a year just to get the kick out of it.

I know what you mean about a trust for "special cases". There is a "caregiver" in Prescott that has pushed us for years wanting our son to have a trust and they "could be named as caretakers." Uh, NO! We know these people and they're only in it for the money. In fact this is how they make their living, but sucking off of less fortunate. Disgusting, but apparently there's nothing illegal about what they're doing. So, we've covered as many bases as we could think of. Of course, when it comes to pass, we'll be dead and won't care anyway, right? 

My mother died many, many years ago, but my dad was with us for several years after that. He made me promise that if anything happened that he became "not himself" that I'd ask him to go fix something on the roof and the push him off! Lol. We decided not to do that as with our luck he'd break his collar bone and I'd be stuck with him for another 10 years! Yeah, my family is very pragmatic.

*Change*, that one night of camping can do wonders! Wish I was closer. That hootenanny sounds like fun!

*QueenofFrance*, I have a friend that works the tax season here and completely unplugs from the world for 7 full days afterward to decompress. But she recharges and starts all over again. 

I know there's more, but I gotta go.! Glad everyone is getting some riding in.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue Nice you have the trust set up. One less thing to worry about...

Pushing one's parent off a roof may not be the best plan...but I sure understand his thought process. My plan has always been to find an unbroken 2 year old and have one last wild ride!!! Can just hear the poor owner trying to explain why he let a foolish old lady on his colt to the officer...going to make sure it is a kill buyer :twisted: 

KFC? Um not a fan. My once a year thing is pancakes  Specifically Cracker Barrel pancakes with REAL maple syrup!! YUMMY but oh so unhealthy :frown_color:
@QueenofFrance you survived tax season!! Enjoy this time! I lead my horse through sticky situations too, not quite ready to take my final ride 
@Change YIPPEE!! You are going on the ride!! Wish I had known earlier I would have met you there today and helped out a bit. Ride Strong and take lots of pictures!! 

Can't wait to hear all about it!! Give Tango a big carrot for me
@Spanish Rider yes, I do like my showers, nice long ones too!  I will potty in a bucket but not take a shower? Horrors! 

It is so hot here most of the year, really just can't stand crawling into bed sweaty from a ride...

You _must_ see Little Shop of Horrors! It has amazingly good animation especially for the time period it was made in. Audrey II's lip movements are phenomenal and the songs are hilarious!! 
@Celeste hello hellooo! Are you feeling better now? Has that nasty pneumonia cleared up?


----------



## Celeste

Yes I am alive and well. I have actually gotten some good rides in. I have a mild cough left, but if I am well enough to go to work, I am well enough to ride.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,*
Have fun at the Hootenany! We are all envious and expect to see photos of Tango's pretty face (and ears, too). At least it won't be as cold this time.


*AnitaAnne,* love your 2-year-old plan. I need to come up with something like that - much more exciting than a pill. Maybe jump some 160s? without a helmet? And I don't know where my kids have suddenly heard about KFC. They are not particularly popular in New England. I dunno, maybe they've seen a commercial on all those American basketball games they watch online. Now PANCAKES are something I could get excited over. I will have to try Cracker Barrel, but I find American restaurants so expensive! It gets my goat to pay so much money just for food (which is usually not good for me anyway). Lobster rolls, though... those are my biggest weakness (and, yes, I realize that lobster is a million times more expensive than pancakes).


*Blue,* the whole elder care situation in the US is messed up (I'm not saying it's perfect here, but at least it's affordable), and the fact that those people in Prescott want to be named caregivers floors me!


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, most American restaurants can be pretty pricey. We don't go out very much, but usually we will hear about a small unknown restaurant that has great food and try them. Sometimes they really are great.


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> *Spanish*, most American restaurants can be pretty pricey. We don't go out very much, but usually we will hear about a small unknown restaurant that has great food and try them. Sometimes they really are great.


Coming from Switzerland I find American restaurants actually pretty cheap and always get a culture shock when we go back to visit family and go out to eat... There is a reason why eating out is a special treat in Switzerland :wink: We still treat eating out here the same way - a special treat :wink: 
That excludes the Pizza buffet for the kiddos, though, lol.

I confess that despite living in the South I have never been to a KFC  

And today my spoiled pony turns 9 :happy-birthday8:


----------



## SueC

Hello all! :wave:

I'm sitting here with my stomach rumbling because we're a little late making dinner. We've been extracting a box of honey this afternoon - I've been uncapping frames, and Brett has been spinning them with a hand-cranked spinner. Nine frames in all, one left to go (will balance with two empties in the spinner), which I'm just about to uncap; then I can finally re-purpose the sink for dinner-related activity such as washing vegetables, and make us a nice zucchini/feta/ricotta soup that only takes about 15 minutes and is so creamy and delicious. If anyone wants the recipe I'll post it - I guess you'll still be into hot soups with your weather in the US!


Box of Honey – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


Uncapping Honey – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


Uncapping Honey II – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


----------



## SueC

...oh, and can someone enlighten me as to what a/the Hootenany is? When I asked my husband, he said it sounded like a nanny with breast enhancement. I doubt that's it. I could look it up, but it's more fun asking you guys! 

...and suddenly I've gone from _Little Shop of Horrors_ to _The Sound of Music_...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Good morning @SueC! I wake up to pictures of honey making and talk of an easy to make creamy soup!! 

Yes please would love the recipe; soup is one of my favorite foods year round, and yours sound delicious :smile:

The honey making is very interesting but as I am allergic to bees not willing to try that. Amazingly get a reaction to some honey :frown_color:

A Hootenanny is normally just a gathering of folks for singing and sometimes dancing. Usually folk music. The name to me always conjures up a vision of friends gathering to have a good time with lots of fun music. Such a happy word to say!! 

But the Hodges Hootenanny that @Change is going to is an endurance ride, with a bit of music Saturday night to keep with the theme.


----------



## SueC

Thank you, dear *AnitaAnne*, for enlarging my vocabulary! A Hootenanny sounds like a fun thing to attend! 

If you like soups, I've got three easy and tasty ones right here:


*CREAM OF ZUCCHINI SOUP WITH RICOTTA AND FETA*

Sautée 1 coarsely chopped onion in olive oil. When soft, add 750mL of chicken stock, 1kg chopped zucchini, and 1 tablespoon oregano. Bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes until the vegetables are soft. Add 100g of crumbled feta cheese, 100g of ricotta, a dash of cream and some freshly ground pepper. Puree with a blender stick and serve decorated with sprigs of fresh oregano and crumbled feta, accompanied with crusty bread.

This is a really tasty and satisfying soup which makes good use of home-grown zucchini and keeps you going with the complete proteins of the cheeses. Other cheeses that suit this recipe include soft blue-veined cheeses like Dolcelatte and Gorgonzola, or soft white-mould cheeses like White Castello. (Fans of blue-vein cheeses: Try the combination of crumbled blue-vein cheese with whole green mild chillies on a crusty pizza, with just a little herbed tomato paste underneath!)

If you want to add cheddar to your soup, I think that goes better in the next soup below.

A little tip from a good friend: She simply grates excess zucchini in summer, and freezes them in ziplock bags to add to vegetable soups, stews, bolognaise sauce, frittata etc all year round. I started doing that last summer - very good idea!



*CARROT AND GINGER SOUP*

This is a recipe my husband dug up somewhere and made as an experiment and it's so good it's now on our menu regularly, especially when anyone has a cold or hayfever. Double or triple the ginger when that's the case.

Sautée 1 coarsely chopped onion in butter along with a chopped celery stalk. When soft, add 1.2 litres of chicken stock, 1 chopped potato, and 700g of chopped carrots. Bring to the boil and simmer for 20 minutes until the vegetables are soft. Add 2 tablespoons grated of fresh ginger root, a pinch of nutmeg, salt and pepper to taste, and 100mL of cream. Puree with a blender stick, serve and enjoy.



*CORN AND CAPSICUM SOUP WITH SMOKED HAM AND CHEDDAR*

This one is ready in 10-15 minutes and nicely substantial. Sautée 100g of chopped smoked ham, 1 coarsely chopped onion and 1 -2 chopped capsicums in olive oil. When soft, add 750mL of chicken stock and 500g corn kernels (frozen will do, but cut fresh off the cob is phenomenal); bring to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes. Add 100-150g grated cheddar cheese, a dash of cream, and salt and freshly ground pepper to taste. Puree with a blender stick and decorate with a swirl of cream.


I don't have photos of these soups, but I do have lots of food photos from our place here - and a lot of them have recipes in the captions (fullscreen the photo for that):

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/albums/72157687753093115


Just going to add one more - this is unbelievably good in winter:


*CHEESY SEAFOOD CHOWDER*

Butter or olive oil for sautéeing
3 slices smoked ham or bacon, chopped
1 large onion (or 2 leeks), sliced
500g diced potatoes
3 cups water
3 cups white wine
420g canned diced tomatoes or equivalent fresh
1 tbsp (or more, it's nice) marjoram and / or oregano
Salt, pepper and paprika to taste
750g marinara mix (smoked cod cut into chunks also works)
2 cups milk
300g corn kernels (fresh or defrosted)
200g grated tasty cheese

Sauté ham and onions until onions are glassy. Add water, wine, tomatoes, potatoes, herbs and seasonings and bring to the boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes.

Turn up heat, add seafood, milk and corn and simmer on medium heat for a further 10 minutes, until seafood is cooked and potatoes tender but not falling apart. Add grated cheese and let it melt into the soup before turning off heat. Lovely with crusty bread.


----------



## SwissMiss

@SueC I'm normally not a soup person, but the zucchini soup sounds delicious!
Will have to try that one!
@AnitaAnne thank you for expanding my vocabulary as well :wink: I had no idea about the meaning of Hootenanny...
Hoping @Change has/had a fabulous time!


----------



## Celeste

My furry little mutt dog had a field day a week ago helping my friend to clean out her horse trailer. First she picked up little turd balls and joyfully threw them out of the trailer one by one. Finally she tired of that game and just rolled in the juicy part.

Of course I should have stopped everything and bathed her immediately, at least according to the "non-horsey" types. Well I let her ripen for a while. She was happy.

Last night I put her in the tub and scrubbed her down good. The water ran green and brown for quite a few scrubbings. I got her clean, combed, dried, fluffy, and cute.

Then I let my other dog in the house. She looked at the clean dog, stared, started growling, and jumped like she was going to bite her. I don't think she had a clue it was the same dog.

They sleep in crates, so they slept side by side but separated. Hopefully they will be happy now. Probably what will happen is that my beautiful white fluff ball will go to the barn and fix her smell back to the way it was.


----------



## SueC

...I learnt _three_ new words on HF this week: Cankle, hinney, and now hootenanny! 

Is hinney in general use, or more a regional thing in the US?


----------



## SwissMiss

Managed to squeeze in a ride during my lunch break at work :biggrin:
Bought some long billets and a dressage girth to modify my loaner saddle and I have to say I simply love it! So easy to cinch up, even with my arthritic hands and I can move the girth where it needs to be to be comfy for Raya.
Raya didn't want to leave her herd bosses behind, but witch some coaxing I got her out of the barn and from then on it was smooth sailing. My BO joined us on the ex show stallion (now ex stallion too :wink and despite gusty winds we had a very nice ride! Rode all over the property checking on the progress of the beaver dam, looking for snakes, crawdaddy holes and how the various young trees were faring. The horses had a contest who could gait smoother and slower and Latino won that hands down... But when I came to calmly cross ditches, creeks and mud holes, or squeeze between bushes and trees without a fuss, Raya showed off  One time she even caught her hind leg in a dead bush and dragged it for a while, shaking that leg with every step until she got rid of it again...

She got all bug eyed when we met the guy that helps at the farm unloading gravel/rocks from the truck with a shovel :shock: The noise, the flinging of rocks and the movement of something with a stick was apparently very dangerous and worrisome. While she stood still while we were chatting for a moment, she was ready to get out of there if needed and her relief was palpable when we moved on... 

I have to admit, a very nice way to spend a break from work and recharging my batteries 
@Celeste, that dog story is too funny!


----------



## Change

I'm back, and I survived. The Hodges Hootenanny 10 miles intro rides were actually 12 miles, and a lot more technical and challenging than Yellowhammer's 10s. Lots of water crossings, or dropping down steep slides over rocky bedded creeks just to scramble up equally steep banks on the other side. Single tracking through and over Huge granite boulders. And, after all that, we had to ride past a herd of cattle and goats - neither of which Tango had ever seen up close before. Unfortunately, that meant my phone stayed in my pocket, so no pictures. 

Day 1 I rode with a really nice 16 year old boy on a palomino quarter horse. Good thing, too, because at one of the water crossings (belly deep) Tango decided he wanted to take a bath. Without warning he dropped to his belly in that Very Cold water and proceeded to roll. I got my foot out of the stirrup and leg out from under him but lost the reins in the process and he decided to get up and head back home without me. J, the kid, took off after him on his QH and caught him after about a mile and met me as I was slogging back after them. I was soaked, my boots squishy, but we finished the ride in 3h 35 mins and vetted out with all A's except gut sound, which got Bs.

Day 2 was the same trail, but this time I rode with a lady who had done the 25 miler the day before and just wanted to stretch her horse out, and a very petite (under 5') marathon runner on an 11h pony. That pony really was amazing, keeping up with the 2 big horses for the 1st 10 miles before just not having any steam left for trotting. But he did amazing on some of those big drops and climb outs - better than the Arab in some cases! They had deep water by-passes marked, and took ALL of them or had the Arab chase Tango through any standing water, just in case. Survived that ride dry in 3h 15 mins with the same vet scores as Friday. 

All in all, I had a blast. I met some really nice people, and J won the Hero's Award (made up just for him) which entailed the club sponsoring him in the 25 at the upcoming Bonita Flats Endurance Race. I won the usual t-shirt for participation and a sponge for the next time my horse wanted a bath! ;-) I was also invited to meet up with some riders from Birmingham and Boaz at Guntersville lake next weekend for a trail ride on Saturday. Seriously considering going!


----------



## Blue

*Change*, I'm so jealous! But totally happy for you! What an experience. My old Bart did the same thing at my first deep water crossing with him. I got kicked free in time but as you were, soaking wet for the remaining 10 miles of the ride. Of course ours was just a leisure fun day and we all stayed in the group so lots of laughs. 

When you go over those boulders how big are they? Are you actually on the boulders or in little trails in between them? So are you hooked now?


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, so glad you had a blast! So the rumors I heard (that Hodges will be quite challenging) were true.
Tango is such a ham! If there is no mud to roll he takes deep water too! Weren't you glad that there are showers :wink:

But sounds you met great people! And why not going out to ride more away from home... Are you now completely bitten by the bug and plan on Bonita Lakes as well? According to the ride info it sounds awesome: stalls at the Ag Center, showers and food... And the trails look amazing as well... Just saying :biggrin:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change WOOT what a ride!! Sounds like you had a blast, if a wet one...that silly Tango needs to quit that dropping and rolling all the time. But planning to leave you in the creek was not nice :frown_color: Hero J on the QH was very helpful! Did you have any trouble keeping pace with him? 

Tango didn't mind the cows and goats? Good boy (Chivas would have left my on that one) 

But how were the Showers??? (the indoor ones can guess your outdoor one was quite chilly) 

@SwissMiss Riding your horse; Best lunch break ever!! Nice the girthing is working for you. That loaner saddle may turn into a keeper. 

@SueC oh those recipes sound delicious!! Thank you ever so much for posting them. I have some calculation to work on as the measurements are in metric...have never weighed carrots before. 

My education is lacking; I need to learn some new words too. Umm what or who is a Cankle? Then in the recipe there are something used called "capsicums" and in another recipe I can use Marinara mix (?) or cod? Here marinara is a Italian tomato based sauce used on noodles or as a dipping sauce for cheese sticks. Have the idea it means something different across the pond as would never dip cheese sticks into a bowl of cod...

Speaking of definitions; your DH has an interesting one for Hootenanny :rofl::rofl::rofl:
@Celeste what a helpful doggie you have to clean out the trailer while you were riding! Very vivid descriptions...your fluff ball sounds precious! Wonder if second doggie was jealous he didn't get a trip to the indoor salon?? 

How do they manage to avoid all the droppings in the pasture? Or are the visiting poo just more enticing...

While Change was climbing rocks and getting chased through the creek by an Arab, I was in Birmingham having a very tasty lunch with friends followed by a show *Motown the Musical*. It was great fun with fabulous music and a trip down memory lane. Really enjoyed it, one of the best shows I've seen.


----------



## Change

@Blue - in some cases we were riding over huge granite boulders. I was very glad that Tango was barefoot, because the shod horses were slipping a bit. In one place we actually had to jump or step up onto a boulder that was at least 2.5 feet tall. We got into the habit of calling out "boulder," "log," "mud," or whatever hazard was ahead as we slowed from a trot or canter to a walk.

@AnitaAnne - J's QH and Tango actually went very well together. We alternated who got to lead and where the trail permitted rode side by side. Tango was actually the braver of the two when it came to some of the drops and climbs, but Smartie would follow right behind. Then, later, Smartie went past the cows and goat and man-made scary things (like mail boxes) first, giving Tango the courage to follow! ;-) On day 2, I usually went first or let the Arab and the pony take the hazards and get out of the way because I knew Tango would go down and literally just bounce up the other side in a hurry. I didn't want to run over them!

And that show, Mowtown the Musical sounds like fun, too! When we lived in Kansas, DS and I loved going to the local dinner theater. Our only complaint was that they stuck to the Rogers and Hammerstein stuff. 

I'm still not sure I've been totally bitten by the endurance ride thing, but I will admit I have been bitten by the going out to different places and trails and riding with other people thing! It sure beats the boring 5 mile circle around the cotton field all by myself!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change those trails and boulders do sound quite the challenge! I guess it helps to keep horses' minds on the task at hand. 

Can't imagine what 50 miles of that would be like...

Tango wanting to quit at the creek and head home makes more sense now; he might prefer the cotton fields :rofl::rofl:

But still don't have an answer to the question; how were the showers? Spacious, plenty of water, free??

What about the campground in general; was it spacious, crowded, shady...? Can you recommend the place?


----------



## Blue

Tango and Smartie! Gotta love a comfortable team.


----------



## phantomhorse13

DH and I are finally home after a whirlwind week.. first our annual vacation and then home to nap a couple hours before heading to an endurance ride.

I cannot wait to go to bed, so will do my best to catch up tomorrow. Suspect it will be a few days before I get pics and video done though - see what momma nature has in mind for us.

I will leave you with a few teasers though:

vacation was in Jamaica and we got to ride..
I rode Duroc yesterday..
we went to VA with one horse on the trailer and returned with two..


----------



## Blue

I can't wait!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> I can't wait!


Fully agree!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh my @phantomhorse13 that is quite a cliffhanger!! How ever am I to get any sleep tonight??? 

_...the children were nestled all snug in their beds with visions of pretty ponies dancing in their heads..._

..._I'm dreaming of a chestnut pony, just like the ones I used to know_...

G'night all :runninghorse2:


----------



## SwissMiss

The wait is killing me :rofl:

To pass the time, I'm going to show off my DD riding my BO's pretty mustang mare 









P.S. This is the lovely mare that tries (successfully) to hide her grazing muzzles on the property...


----------



## carshon

Finally got to ride! The weather was perfect (65 F and no bugs) sunny skies and a little breeze. We rode 6.5 miles and the horses never skipped a beat. It was like we have been riding all winter! And best of all my back let me ride with no spasms and my hips loosened up enough to actually wrap around my horse. So happy!


----------



## Blue

*Carshon*, those are the best rides!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

I've ridden every day since Tuesday! It's been beautiful, in the 50s and 60s every day since tax season ended. It's like mother nature knew I needed to get some riding time in!

DH and I got to go out with our farrier and his fiance on Saturday for a 5 mile ride around his family's land. It was beautiful! Still a little mucky/snowy but a great ride with tons of puddle crossings and woods to go through. I took Chico and DH took Stitch who both did amazing and let nothing phase them. When we got done we got to chase a few cows around the arena. I thought Chico wouldn't like it since I don't really know of many Arabian sorting champions but he would get behind those cows pin his ears and make them move! It was really fun.

Yesterday DH and I took his mom out for a ride. Got about 1.6 miles in but the horses were pretty tired from Saturday's adventures. His mom rode Chico, I rode Stitch, and DH took Jake out for his first real ride. I'm so proud of that little guy! He behaved very well and didn't spook at anything. The neighbors kids were out riding their golf cart and driving a truck around the yard (10 year olds driving a huge old Ford F350 doesn't exactly seem like the best idea in the first place to me but there weren't any adults to be seen....) and it didn't bother the horses at all. Fingers crossed I think I'm feeling brave enough to start riding Jake! My dream is to have him ready for a 25 LD ride in August.

DH took Nacho out for a ride again yesterday. This time was better but dang that horse is fast. He doesn't seem to have great brakes yet and he gets really excited and wants to take off constantly. I don't think they walked one step while they were out. I did stop at the farm store today and picked up a slightly stronger bit (all we have at home is double and triple jointed snaffles and bitless) so we can work with him while we teach him stop again. 

@phantomhorse13 Can't wait to hear more!

@SwissMiss So glad to hear you finally got out! I fully understand the pain of having to work too much and not being able to ride!

@Change Sounds like a great time at Hodges Hootenanny! One of the horses I was riding with on Saturday tried to roll in a a giant puddle we were crossing too! I'm jealous that all of these rides around you have multi-day shorter rides. We barely have any intro rides on our schedule (there's a Novice competitive trail ride at each event but that doesn't count for my Green Bean Points).


----------



## Blue

I'm so glad everyone is riding and having fun! 

*QueenofFrance*, for a horse that really wants to keep moving out faster, do you think it would help if someone could ride him out and really let him burn some steam? I had to do this with a horse one time. Just really let him go, then when he slowed down I pushed more, then more and more. After a couple of rides like that he was pretty ready to conserve a little more energy.


----------



## carshon

@Queenoffrance my gaited mare gets like that. Really really forward. Stronger bit may not be the answer. I used to do a lot of circling until she learned that fast was not what I wanted. Don't get me wrong - she is still really forward but not race for your life forward.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@Blue I was kind of thinking along those lines too. I'm going to see if we can get DH's friend out and on him, he used to break his dad's racehorses so he's not afraid of anything. 

@carshon He is gaited, it's just funny because my MFT is the complete opposite. She's only 3 and basically sleeps when you're on her. The first time DH rode him he couldn't even get him to walk a step without bolting. Last night they did get several laps in and it was helping. DH did turn him in a lot of circles and he would slow for a bit after that and then take off again.

We're taking him to the neighbors indoor arena tonight to see if we can get him to burn out in a safer environment. Our arena at home is grass and not the best to land on and it doesn't have a gate on one end (projects for this summer) so I'll see if endless circles wear him out any...


----------



## SwissMiss

@*Queen*ofFrance08, maybe Nacho was never allowed to walk. I have seen several gaited horse that were trained to really move out the second your foot touched a stirrup and walking was not desired either. Just go, go, go as fast as possible and no brakes installed as well...
Or maybe he's still feeling insecure - my mare turns into a speed demon the second you try to ride her in an arena. She is getting better (ok, was, when I still had an arena to work in), but even now riding in a smaller pasture makes her anxious and ready out fast...


Just musing out loud here :wink:


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SwissMiss I was thinking that myself! He has a brand (or a very weird scar that looks like its trying to be a brand) so I'm wondering if he's ever been ridden in a small area. He may be a ranch horse who has never seen anything other than an open field and is confused/scared about the small space. Feel free to muse out loud! I'm just confused. He's the sweetest boy, our farrier realized he had been hot shod in the past and when he realized how thin his soles were did the same when putting his front shoes back on. He said he's clearly from a drier climate (we're already pretty sure he's from the south, he's the only horse we have who is all shedded out already). When he was shoeing him he stood stock still and it was clear he's done that a thousand times. He has huge rub marks on his shoulder from ill fitting saddles (which makes me feel like :evil so clearly he was ridden a lot. I wish we knew more about his past so we could put the pieces together more easily....


----------



## Celeste

@QueenofFrance08 A lot of people around here use gaited horses for motorcycles. All they do is see how fast they can go. The horses tend to get wilder and wilder. Then either they become lame and are sold, or they dump the person off and are sold.


----------



## Blue

QueenofFrance, I forget. Have you posted pics of him?


----------



## Blue

Hey all. I’m testing my husbands Ipad. It might cost too much to get my laptop fixed. This will be my 3rd track pad so I’m wondering if I should check into something else.

Not too bad. I’ll have to check into photos and such


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> @*SueC* oh those recipes sound delicious!! Thank you ever so much for posting them. I have some calculation to work on as the measurements are in metric...have never weighed carrots before.
> 
> My education is lacking; I need to learn some new words too. Umm what or who is a Cankle? Then in the recipe there are something used called "capsicums" and in another recipe I can use Marinara mix (?) or cod? Here marinara is a Italian tomato based sauce used on noodles or as a dipping sauce for cheese sticks. Have the idea it means something different across the pond as would never dip cheese sticks into a bowl of cod...


I believe you guys call capsicums "bell peppers"!  A "cankle" is a contraction of "calf-ankle" and refers to swollen ankles, such as a lot of women get in late pregnancy. Marinara mix is a seafood mix consisting of prawns, calamari rings, baby octopus, mussels, generic white fish chunks, sometimes salmon chunks, etc - we can buy it mixed here, or you can make your own too. Thanks for the education on usage of "marinara" in your country!  The easiest way to deal with metric-imperial conversion is to use the online converters...it always boggles me too when I see imperial...




> Speaking of definitions; your DH has an interesting one for Hootenanny :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Maybe this diagram can offer an explanation? ;-) Not entirely accurate, of course...


----------



## Blue

*SueC*, those brains look pretty close to accurate to me! Female could have a horses and all lost puppies and male should probably have fast engines. I need to figure out how to save that! Thanks for the early morning laugh.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

I haven't been able to take any pictures of him yet because my phone was broken for a week, I'll have to get some tonight. I do have the pictures from his sale advertisement.


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> *SueC*, those brains look pretty close to accurate to me! Female could have a horses and all lost puppies and male should probably have fast engines. I need to figure out how to save that! Thanks for the early morning laugh.


Click on image to make it come up in its own tab, fullscreen. Right click with the mouse and choose "save image as"! - then save to wherever you want it. ;-)


----------



## SueC

Oh and if anyone wants a foodie post about home-grown vegetables and home-made food, with lots of photos, I just put one here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...ys-other-people-479466/page44/#post1970527721


----------



## Blue

Thanks!


----------



## SwissMiss

@QueenofFrance08 seeing those big white patches behind his withers another explanation for his go, go, go demeanor could be that he is used to trying to run away from pain...


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SwissMiss I know I feel so bad for him about that. We have him in a well fitting saddle but I'm sure it'll take a lot of time until he realizes he isn't being hurt anymore. Poor guy I don't think ever had anyone love him. He just loves attention and gives horsey hugs and loves resting his head on your shoulder. He nickers every time you go near the pasture and will hang out by the fence until you go visit him.


----------



## SwissMiss

QueenofFrance08 said:


> Poor guy I don't think ever had anyone love him. He just loves attention and gives horsey hugs and loves resting his head on your shoulder. He nickers every time you go near the pasture and will hang out by the fence until you go visit him.


He is in good hands now :smile:


----------



## SueC

*QueenofFrance*: That's so lovely for that horse! It's wonderful to hear these cases where a horse who's had a rough time ends up at a great home.  I love his kind eye and inquisitive expression.

*Confession*: Our dog Jess came from the farm dog rescue as a 9-month old who'd been driven up to a state forest and dumped in the middle of nowhere. Thankfully the ranger found her. When she first came to us she used to curl up on her sofa and sigh and make these squeaky noises under her breath if we sat with her and ran our hands over her coat. I wasn't sure at first if she was sad or happy making that noise, but later decided she was happy - she's six now and she still does it, and will turn her four legs in the air if you sit on her sofa with her. *Blue*, I think you're right about the "lost puppies" section of the female brain, add me there!




Celeste said:


> @*QueenofFrance08* A lot of people around here use gaited horses for motorcycles. All they do is see how fast they can go. The horses tend to get wilder and wilder. Then either they become lame and are sold, or they dump the person off and are sold.


At this point I need to share a dark fantasy - I'm not sure if this has come up before (brain is calcifying somewhat). My husband is a Dr Who fan from way back so we started watching all 50 years of it from the beginning and in sequence ten years ago. On one classic Dr Who there was a story about a man who loved plants and really disliked people, who had a series of greenhouses he practically lived in. He also had a human composting unit for really annoying people. It turned them into useful plant food. I can think of all sorts of applications, and I often think darkly of this unit when I hear things like this. :evil:


*Change*: Sounds like a great ride! 


*Swiss Miss*: Your husband sounds lovely. It's great when you end up in a household where people just chip in - especially if you were raised with rigid gender roles and always handed the dishcloth and not let near the power tools! :think:


I've finally caught up! Tax paperwork. Where's the "yawn" icon? In Australia, we have to do a Business Activity Statement every three months, on a farm. At least that helps make the annual tax returns easier - they're always due midyear here. Can't wait! ;-)


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : love to see the kids riding! bet she loves it.

@carshon: woohoo for saddle time! even better than it made your body better than how it was when you started.

@QueenofFrance08 : glad you have been riding so much! I have always wanted to see what our arabs would do with cows but have never had the opportunity. Good luck trying to get Nacho to chill out.

@Blue : hope the iPad does what you need it to do, or else the laptop is a cheap fix..

@SueC : LOVE those brain graphics!!


I know I left everyone hanging with the teasers, but I just haven't had a moment to get anything organized yet. I rode two horses yesterday and today I rode one and then took the boys to get their injections.

Tomorrow it's supposed to rain, so I plan to tackle the massive amounts of pics and video from vaca and riding!!


----------



## Change

This weekend the weather is supposed to be nice and I was planning on meeting some of the ladies I met at Hodges up at Guntersville Lake for a trail ride on Saturday. Well.... that got preempted. A friend at work bought a mare and 10 day old foal at auction. She just moved to this area, has no trailer, has never hauled one, has never had a foal. But she has to have these two picked up this weekend or they could go back to auction. Yeah - I'm a sucker. I gave up my plans for 7 hours of round trip driving and I still have to do a minor mod to the trailer mid-gate to accommodate the foal safely. At least she has 9 acres set up for horses.


----------



## SwissMiss

@*Change* , how about riding Saturday and picking up the mare and foal Sunday?
But anyway, very nice of you to offer to help getting the mare and foal!

How did Tango "recover" from Hodges? Did you see any difference in him?


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@Change Wow that's really nice of you! I hope we get to see baby pictures!

Didn't ride last night, spent the night working on trailer training after we couldn't get Jake in on Monday. Took 2 hours but finally got him in the trailer and gave him some grain. Hopefully going to try again tonight but we have to go pick up hay.

I did test Nacho with seeing how he would go in the trailer. The night we brought him home he did fine but it was dark and snowing and I wanted to see how he would do on a normal day. Yeah, he walked right in and was really excited when that got him a cookie.

If anyone was wondering how spooky he is, my husband was throwing out an old tarp and I asked him to lay it on the ground to see if I could get Nacho near it. He promptly walked on top of it and started eating the grass from the sides! 

He's going to be a good boy with a little work! I got a picture of him on the tarp and a better one of him hanging out in the pasture (with guest appearances by Chico and Stitch's behind)


----------



## phantomhorse13

Last week, DH and I were lucky enough to vacation in Jamaica! The whole story, with lots more pics, is in my journal.










We got to ride!




























Every evening, we had dinner with people from our group. 










The second day, we went to climb Dunn's River Falls. 









We spent any free time relaxing on the beach.









The third day, we took the group catamaran tour. We got to do some sight seeing, then stopped at a reef to snorkel.











We got home late Thursday and left for an endurance ride first thing Friday morning! I am working on that installment next..


----------



## Twalker

Rats! I can't see your pictures any more. I think I am going to cry.


----------



## phantomhorse13

We got home about 11pm Thursday evening and I was up at 2am Friday to finish packing the trailer. We were on the road just before 5, heading for Virginia. The whole story is in my journal. 

In a last minute change, I rode Duroc in the 30 miler.










































Duroc rocked it - tying for 1st place!


----------



## phantomhorse13

To continue my whirlwind of posting, meet Iggy:










Yes, of course he is grey!! And he goes in black and red tack. :rofl:


Monday, I got George out for a ride. The whole story is in my journal.




















Next up was Iggy!




















Yesterday, I got Iggy out again first thing in the morning. 



















Today the rain kept me inside, but I hope to get Iggy out again tomorrow..


----------



## Captain Evil

phantomhorse13 said:


> We got home about 11pm Thursday evening and I was up at 2am Friday to finish packing the trailer. We were on the road just before 5, heading for Virginia. The whole story is in my journal.
> 
> In a last minute change, I rode Duroc in the 30 miler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duroc rocked it - tying for 1st place!


WOW!! What a beautiful horse!! He is red RED RED!!! Chestnut is my least favorite color until a horse like this comes around, and then it is my absolute favorite. WOW!! Of course, I now own a chestnut...


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SwissMiss I saw you mentioned in Phantomhorse13's journal that you like bright red with 4 socks and a blaze? I'm not sure if I've shared DH's girl much before but here's my redhead with 4 socks and a blaze! (And of course DH is riding my main guy Chico) She's kind of short and stocky though, definitely not like those pretty Arabs! She's a lot brighter in person, the shadows make her look darker in the pictures

I got to ride her when we went to try sorting on Monday night. We had so much fun!


----------



## SwissMiss

@QueenofFrance08 - I like short and stocky :biggrin: Will you realize when she goes missing????


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SwissMiss DH definitely would! We call Stitch his "girlfriend". He loves her to death! My Jake is a pretty red head with a skinny blaze and 3 socks so he's pretty cute too!

I should mention my dream horse is super dark bay or black with socks and a diamond. This was my favorite lesson horse as a kid whom I compare all horses too and dream of someday owning her twin!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Captain Evil : almost all of Lani's horses are some shade of red. I think Duroc has the brightest coat of all of them, but I also like him the most, so I may just be biased.  

@QueenofFrance08 : Stitch is exactly what I always said was my favorite coloring, right down to the flaxen mane!


----------



## Blue

Here's my black


----------



## SueC

*Dear 40+ friends: * On another thread, we have been playing with Buridan's ***. ;-)

This is actually a philosophical dilemma. Here a nice English gentleman explains the dilemma:






There are many ways of resolving this dilemma. Some practical points:

1) It's true that the *** in the hypothetical situation has no reason to choose one of the twin hay piles over another, but it also has no reason *not* to choose one of them. The more pressing choice in this situation is actually whether or not to eat.

2) It's a bit of an assumption that Buridan's *** can be sure that the hay piles are _exactly equivalent_ from a distance. Surely lots of sampling is required! :wink: Both a scientist and an *** would think so.

3) And in reality, this is how many equines of our acquaintance solve the problem of Buridan's ***: Sample Pile One. When mouth is properly stuffed, walk over chewing to the other pile - that way you don't lose eating time. Sample Pile Two. If necessary, keep walking backwards and forwards between the piles like a professional wine taster just to make sure. And if it's multispecies hay, pick out your favourite species from each pile.

*How do your equines solve the problem of Buridan's ***?*


_Apologies to the philosophers who were actually trying to make a genuine point!_
:cheers:


----------



## SwissMiss

Demo saddle arrived last night... Now I HAVE to ride this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Celeste

@SueC We all know the donkey would make the decision with no issues.

Does that mean that they are smarter than we are? What job should I work? Which clothes should I wear? Where should we eat today?


----------



## Blue

Hey I wanted to click "like" on Swiss's post about the demo saddle coming, but for some reason it won't let me.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SueC : ours would go for option C - keep sampling both piles until there is no more data to study! :smile:

@SwissMiss : can't wait to hear how the saddle rides!!

@Celeste : I have long thought that the higher the intelligence, the higher the stress level as more options can be imagined.. I often look at my niece's not-very-bright-but-very-happy yellow lab and think he has the ideal life!


Yesterday, I got Izzy out for a longer ride. The whole story is in my journal.




























This weekend DH and I will be working at home - things like mulch and building "footing" .. I am sore just thinking about it!


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> @*SueC* : ours would go for option C - keep sampling both piles until there is no more data to study! :smile:


:rofl:


...I have been wondering, dear Phantom, if you have got a teflon backside from all those hours in the saddle! You appear to spend more time riding than sleeping...


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> @*SueC* We all know the donkey would make the decision with no issues.
> 
> Does that mean that they are smarter than we are? What job should I work? Which clothes should I wear? Where should we eat today?


I think that one thing they don't have to deal with is excessive choices.  Like the toothbrushes in the _Buridan's ***_ clip. Personally I really dislike that about supermarkets: Hundreds of choices, most of them crap... Take the crappy stuff off the shelves and shopping would be much quicker for us all. It's almost easier growing your own...


----------



## Celeste

We did out little short trail again. For the most part, they were really good. 

There was one slightly hairy moment in the ride. DH was cantering. My horse got mad because she was behind. At first she couldn't catch up. Then we got into an accidental all out horse race. They were neck and neck. We both pulled our horses in and they both threw a couple of bucks. They did, however, stop and nobody was the worse for wear. I wish I had turned on my Endomondo on my phone. My Garmen is not accurate on miles per hour.

DH wants to go back to his pelham. I tried a low port walking horse bit on him and he blames the little buck on that. Other than that, he was getting better gaits with the new bit. 

By the way NOTMANDM/NOTRAPPER/MYHORSE/NEWHORSE has had the same name for an entire week. 

His new name is:

Blackhawk

We'll see if it sticks.

Blackhawk not only has a name, he is no longer in pink!


----------



## SwissMiss

phantomhorse13 said:


> @SwissMiss : can't wait to hear how the saddle rides!!


Well, the saddle looks very comfy - and different! On the underside there is like a hammock, and you can actually move it up by pressing against it. It has fenders and all, but is still surprisingly light. Can't wait to ride in it!!! 
But, here's the big BUT: it most definitively won't be on my pony  Came to the barn tonight (didn't go yesterday due to obligations at school) and Raya's RH was very swollen from the pastern up the cannon bone, mainly in the back... She also has a nasty 4 inch cut on the inside of the leg *sigh* First we speculated she could have caught the leg in the fence, but after cleaning up the cut, it's not deep enough for a wire cut... BO heard a horse scrambling/falling on the bridge in the morning and it may have been Raya, slipping with that leg and scraping it pretty badly and probably "spraining her ankle":frown_color: Lady Raya wasn't amused by the cold hosing, but after about 15 mins it apparently started to feel good and she relaxed...
When we let her go, she actually walked pretty well and even navigated the steep stairs better than expected... She will probably be fine (still worried about her suspensory ligament because of the location of the swelling), but it is still a bummer. I was sooo looking forward to riding...


----------



## Blue

*Swiss*, O no! These things happen when we least want them to. She will heal up and I'm sure you're going to give her the best of care. How long do you have the demo for?


----------



## SueC

Celeste said:


> By the way NOTMANDM/NOTRAPPER/MYHORSE/NEWHORSE has had the same name for an entire week.
> 
> His new name is:
> 
> Blackhawk
> 
> We'll see if it sticks.
> 
> Blackhawk not only has a name, he is no longer in pink!


What a lovely horse, Celeste!  His colour is magnificent. Love the bridle too, very handsome. Can you link me back to when you acquired him, if you posted about it? I'm still playing catch-up - and my brain is a little calcified! ;-)

Name sounds good!  (Not important - just trivia: It's also a type of helicopter here - is there any trait your horse has in common with a helicopter? Does he hover, like at foodtime? ;-) ) Blackhawk sounds like the kind of thing a Native American might call their horse, and really goes with the colour and type of horse, in my book.

Wishing you lots of happy times with Blackhawk!


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, I have to send it back Monday...
Worst case I can borrow the mustang mare (may be a bit tight on her :wink to see how it feels. If her trot is comfy, then gait should be as well, right?

Or if Raya continues to improve as quickly as she did today (we could actually _see_ the swelling going down), I may even risk a quick round on her as well... But I rather not chance things. Since I dissected a horse leg, I am in awe and a bit intimidated by legs :shock:


----------



## SwissMiss

SueC said:


> ...I have been wondering, dear Phantom, if you have got a teflon backside from all those hours in the saddle! You appear to spend more time riding than sleeping...


:rofl: :rofl: 
@phantomhorse13, Iggy really seems to fit well in your herd. But a horse that rather _walks????

_@Celeste Blackhawk looks handsome in red! I don't really like pink, but he looked good in it too :biggrin:


----------



## SueC

A happy milestone: Brett and I celebrated our *10th Wedding Anniversary* on February 3 this year. I was taking a break from HF then, but I did want to post the photo, taken on top of Mt Toolbrunup in the Stirling Ranges, the very place Brett proposed to me over a decade ago, and how could I possibly say no to him? And what better place to celebrate a decade together? (We did the anniversary climb on his birthday in July, as February was too hot to do it!)


Brett & Sue on Toolbrunup Summit – Stirling Ranges, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

They say that your choice of partner in life determines the majority of your happiness or otherwise thereafter. We both got very lucky. (And had done our homework! :wink


----------



## SwissMiss

@SueC happy belated anniversary!


----------



## Celeste

@SueC I'm not really sure where I put up the story of acquiring Blackhawk. I had been looking for a horse for a year since my husband's old mare died. 
@Change found him for me. She picked him up, rode him awhile to make sure he was safe and sound, and delivered him for me. I greatly appreciate her.


----------



## Blue

*SueC*, happy anniversary! Each decade can be magical. The Mister and I just celebrated our 30th and can't remember where all the time went. Until we sat down and started naming kids and events and vacations and fun times and bad times. It flies when you have a partner and mate instead of just a spouse. Congratulations!


----------



## SwissMiss

Blue said:


> It flies when you have a partner and mate instead of just a spouse.


Yes, time flies! We are getting closer to 2 decades and sometimes look at each other and are surprised it's already that long ago :wink:

Raya's leg swelling went down considerably (I think there is still a tiny puffy part, BO thinks it's back to normal), no reaction to palpation and no lameness at all since morning. BO and I still cold hosed am, noon and pm, just to make sure it's not acting up anymore. Raya seems to enjoy the extra attention and did not protest at all wen I led her to the barn, away from the herd during my lunch break to tend to her...

And I rode a bit in the demo saddle and all I can say: I will get the order out Monday! It's hard to describe, but after a few steps it just felt right. Like as I had ridden in it forever and the groove just fits... My legs settled nicely underneath me without any conscious effort (a thing I have to fight for in the loaner), I felt safe and comfy...
So it is true - you either love or hate a suspended seat and know it within moments


----------



## Blue

SwissMiss said:


> Yes, time flies! We are getting closer to 2 decades and sometimes look at each other and are surprised it's already that long ago :wink:
> 
> Raya's leg swelling went down considerably (I think there is still a tiny puffy part, BO thinks it's back to normal), no reaction to palpation and no lameness at all since morning. BO and I still cold hosed am, noon and pm, just to make sure it's not acting up anymore. Raya seems to enjoy the extra attention and did not protest at all wen I led her to the barn, away from the herd during my lunch break to tend to her...
> 
> And I rode a bit in the demo saddle and all I can say: I will get the order out Monday! It's hard to describe, but after a few steps it just felt right. Like as I had ridden in it forever and the groove just fits... My legs settled nicely underneath me without any conscious effort (a thing I have to fight for in the loaner), I felt safe and comfy...
> So it is true - you either love or hate a suspended seat and know it within moments


Pictures?!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Hello all! Just a quick post but I don't want to get too far behind...

Spent the last two days moving DD and family to different digs. They have had a reversal in income and had to leave their nice apartment. Momma has truck and well a tiny bit of $$ for the rent this month. :frown_color: Hopefully lessons are learned. 

Working this weekend and it is RACE WEEK at Talladega which means lots of extra traffic and our little town has more than doubled. 

@Swiss hope for continued improvement for Miss Raya and WOOT you are getting a new saddle!!! 
@Blue a partner and mate; how wonderful for you both! How is your DH? Any more news on his back? 
@SueC you live in the most beautiful part of the world! Ten years of wedded bliss; Congratulations and Happy Anniversary to you!!! 

Someday I will find the time to savor every word and every picture you post. I get lost in the beauty of both. 
@Celeste Blackhawk suits him!! The red is a huge improvement over the pink! Blackhawk looks to be in great health and spirits 

I think it is really odd how we both acquired black & white horses this year. 
@QueenofFrance Your horses are all so beautiful I can't decide which I like best, but chestnut is my favorite color! OK, I do know, the chestnut gelding with the stripe is gorgeous! 

Your new horse is a sweetie, but may be terrified to do something wrong. He will soon learn it is ok to walk sometimes...
@phantomhorse13 Iggy is a darling horse! Integrating into the herd without a peep is amazing! Have never heard of that before, ever. 

I must confess I fell in love with that horse years ago when you mentioned him (and Patty) before. He seems so sweet and sane  

Heart rates in the 200's sound alarming though I confess I am no expert on monitoring horse's heartrate under stress. Sounds like you give him an equine stress test. I would be a bit nervous (ok a lot) to see those numbers when riding a horse uphill. You must have nerves of steel!! 

What would be an excessive heart rate?


----------



## SwissMiss

*Blue*, I was so happy about my non-lame pony and how the saddle felt, I completely forgot 
tomorrow is another day :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> *Blue*, I was so happy about my non-lame pony and how the saddle felt, I completely forgot
> tomorrow is another day :wink:


Have you tried the saddle with your Dryback Skito pad yet? Can't wait to see all Raya's fancy tack on her!!


----------



## SueC

Hello all! :wave:

I like writing, which is why I journal to do long exploratory pieces. I wouldn't normally re-post them here, but I thought some of you might actually enjoy catching a typical weekend for us in the Aussie autumn, so here goes!

*AUTUMN WEEKEND*

It's Sunday morning and we've got another one of those days: A sudden day from the desert bringing back a blast of high summer, just when we're getting used to the cooler temperatures. At 9am it was like a hairdryer out there, and since then the heat and wind speed have only increased. It's currently at 30km/h, gusting to 50km/h, and we're having to hide loose items so they don't get blown away. Hot and disgusting, so no riding till late afternoon today. I had to throw an old sheet over my climbing pea seedlings this morning; they were only planted out last week and I don't want them to turn into dry dead stalks today.

So we're indoors now and we'll do pumpkin soup, and then steak with mushroom sauce and rice, corn cobs and salad for our Sunday lunch with Bill, and we'll watch the pilot episode of _Vera_, an interesting British detective story which I've caught from Season 4 on and am now catching up on. It's really well put together; great cinematography showing off the Newcastle area in the UK, great character development, and actual space to think - the opposite of the cutting techniques of the 1990s, where people were jumping from shot to shot in seconds and jumping from scene to scene in a manner I call "ADHD TV". Very subtle music only, and only sometimes; and long lingering shots; and philosophically, the point that any one of many people could have done the deed under the right/wrong circumstances - that this isn't the stereotypical territory of a small minority of psychopaths only, but well within the realm of the ordinary person given particular circumstances.

That'll make a change from _Down to Earth_ Season 1, which we finished last weekend. That Brian... man, I'm glad my husband isn't like that!

Yesterday, we had a productive Saturday: After the usual weekend breakfast in bed, with extra cups of tea, we went for a long walk along our north boundary and along a dirt road to the Nature Reserve, and there took tracks to the creekline. Only a sad little muddy pool is left, the creek bed is dry. The dog had her customary bath in the remaining puddle before we returned and I made eggy pancakes for morning tea. We slathered those in home-made plum sauce and dollops of cream - delicious! This fuelled us up to do some chores. Brett cleaned the whole house and I did much-needed trimming in the garden, and mowed some of the lawn areas to make clippings for the compost bin. I also cleaned out the western end of the farm shed, where my horse feed/tack area is, and broomed and hosed everything, so now everything is squeaky clean again. There comes a point where dust is really annoying!

Then it was lunch:



Leftover chicken makes a good lunch teamed with beetroot/lentil/feta/walnut salad, and tomato/basil/mozzarella salad. That chicken from last Sunday kept us going for most of the week, and this was the last of it.

After that, we tackled the bees: Inspections on our four hives to ready them for wintering, and taking a box of cleaned "stickies" (frames freshly extracted and given back to bees to clean) back off the garden hive. We've got a lot of Caucasian bee genes in our hives now through the feral drones, diluting the gentleness of our original Golden Italians. They make more honey with the feral genes and survive better, but are also not chilled about having their hives opened, so we're really glad of our "Astronaut Suits".

I always get boiling hot with the bee suit over the farm clothes, and jump straight in the shower after bee work is done. By this time it was 4pm and I just had evening supplementary feeding to go: Horses with their hard feed and hay, donkeys with a little hay, and the poddies get a big heap of hay between them, separately so they don't get competition! I have a neat trick for ferrying hay about to different places: I pile it from the round bale onto a 3x4m piece of thick black plastic left over from pouring the concrete slab of the house, grab two edges and just pull it along on the ground - easy peasy, nothing to carry and the plastic is really slippery. It also means I don't have to work with hay at face level very much - and since I'm allergic to ryegrass, this is a good thing.

That evening I just fell into bed early, after crusty rolls, cheese and tomato soup. We read, watched some classic Dr Who _Five Doctors_ specials, and I passed out by 9pm, much to Brett's amusement.

Brett has a new lens for his macro camera:


Romeo and Rainbow I – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australiac by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

He got a lovely landscape shot just as I was prepping evening feedtime, with Romeo at the communal mineral lick. The horses all get a vitamin/mineral mix in hard feed in the evenings, but also have access to mineral/salt and salt-only blocks.

Sometimes things get really busy, but it's a good busy with lots of things disappearing off the to-do list (which is of course constantly getting added to as well!). Speaking of, time to go make lunch! :smile: Hope everyone has a happy weekend. :charge:


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> Have you tried the saddle with your Dryback Skito pad yet? Can't wait to see all Raya's fancy tack on her!!


That is the plan for today and depending on how she feels/walks we may ride for a minute or two :cowboy:


----------



## SwissMiss

@SueC, sounds like a perfect weekend :biggrin:

Raya's leg was back to normal and she wasn't favoring it, so I decided a short spin in the demo saddle and the skito pad was in order. BO was more than game to join me and the kiddos were frolicking in the pool - happy campers all around :smile:

Raya had quite some pep in her step and was rearing to go, go, go and was disappointed when we stuck to the front pasture and remained at the walk... Especially when the BO cantered her mustang over the jumps (logs) along the fence :rofl:

I still found the saddle insanely comfortable, but this time with the skito I felt more perched and not as close to the horse - maybe I have to think about alternatives :wink:

But here as promised some pics:
Do you think the billets are a tad long? :rofl:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This is how much I would have to shorten the flaps at a minimum. Yesterday I just pulled the girth over the pad. No slipping, despite a loosish girth and a too wide saddle... Raya was still hoping for some cookies and was in a good mood.








This is how it looked with the pad pulled down. And Raya was seriously "not amused" that she had to pose for pictures instead of grazing and/or going back to her stall where dinner was waiting :rofl:
















On a good note, her leg was still fine and cool when I left... The gash is scabbing over nicely and the only time she is reacting to my probing is when I press on the gash. Phew.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Finally catching up, I'm not working Fridays now so Monday morning I have so much to read!

@SwissMiss Love the new saddle! What kind is it? Love to hear comfy saddles that fit gaited kids to add to my wish list. 

Friday we took Stitch and Jake to the vet for their shots. Jake was a little worried about being "inside" the vet clinic but he was a good boy. He's getting really great at getting in the trailer. On the way home we stopped at a park and went for a 4 mile ride. It was Jake's first trail ride in... possibly forever? He's only been ridden in indoor arenas as far as we know. He did really well, anytime the ground color changed he put on the brakes and refused to walk over it and the first time Stitch and I tried passing him and DH he had a melt down. During the ride we continued to practice passing (and not having him lead which is clearly his favorite spot) and by the end he was totally calm about it. A pheasant flew out of the weeds and scared even us but the horses did great. They both startled a little but no bolting or bucking. 

Saturday DH and I went to the MN Horse Expo and spent way too much money but had a great time. We both needed new helmets so we tried on a bunch of brands and each got one and another for his mom for Mother's Day so she doesn't have to keep using our spare. We both got great deals on new boots, some saddle bags, and new halters. We tried some new saddles out, saw some really cool breed demonstrations, ate fair food, and tested all of the new trailers. Almost came home with a brand new 3 horse LQ trailer but decided to be responsible adults. We are going to go see a used one next week which is a little more in our price range! We left at 9 am and didn't get home until after 9 at night!

Yesterday was horribly windy so we didn't get any riding in. We went out to pick up a few items for our ride this weekend (tie outs for the dogs, water jugs, etc) and picked up the camping stove from DH's parents house. When I got home I planned on using the new Sleek EZ that we bought at the expo to try to get some of the extra hair off of the horses but we couldn't find it :frown_color: I'm worried about Stitch overheating since it's supposed to be 70 degrees next weekend and due to our long winter she hasn't shedded out at all. We got some clippers with one of our other horses last year but we realized they are sheep trimmers and are way too loud and cut too short. Of course we realized this after DH had already cut 3 strips into her. I remembered I had some dog trimmers I use for my poodle so I continued her trim with those. Needless to say, I should not start a new career as a horse trimmer. Poor thing looks terrible, I should start calling her Patchy. At least she will be cooler?...


----------



## SwissMiss

@QueenofFrance08, just pretend the clipping was done this way on purpose :rofl: And Stitch will be cooler :biggrin:
Yeah, it's good there is no horse expo close to me - I would spend way too much money!

Yes, I like the saddle too :wink: It was far from a good fit on Raya, but this time it was just to see how I like it... Now I "just" have to measure Raya's back, take some videos and pictures of her for fitting the tree and decide how exactly I want the saddle to be...
That should be fun... And by the end of summer I should have my saddle... sigh...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Celeste : love the red tack (go figure) and hope your DH can stick to Blackhawk! so glad you are getting a riding buddy so much now.

@SwissMiss : so glad you hear you found The Saddle, and that Ms Raya seems to have recovered from her misadventure. Love her facial expressions while you were starving her. 

@SueC : happy anniversary!! here's to many more amazing years together. your weekend sounds like it was lovely.

@Blue : your comment about a partner and a mate vs just a spouse is so true - congrats on 30 years! 

@QueenofFrance08 : what a busy weekend! glad things went well with Jake on the trail as that is a whole new world for a horse who has never been out of an arena. what type of trailer are you going to look at? don't worry about the clipping - distance people are all about function not style.

@AnitaAnne : hope the moving is finished and that DD learns from the experience. hope you survived the rest of race week (do you just hide and not go out anywhere?!). You asked about heart rates, so let me explain a bit.

Horses, like humans, have 2 types of muscle use: aerobic and anaerobic. You want to keep most of the workout within the aerobic range, but you do want to push into anaerobic in brief bursts as this advances fitness (the basis of interval training). In general, a horse is in the aerobic range below 200 bpm and in the anaerobic range above it. So I am intentionally letting (or in Iggy's case, pushing) the horse to move to a heart rate that high for a brief period, then backing off on the work load to let the horse recover. In my case, that happens moving out uphill, though it may happen on a not-very-fit horse while moving out on the flat, too. 


This weekend was busy here, and not in the ways expected to begin with. Saturday morning, Mia was not herself, moving very stiffy and dull and uninterested in eating. I was concerned she had maybe overdone it the day before, so gave her some carprofen (dog NSAID) and left her at home while we went to fetch one of the major projects for the weekend:










After unloading the mulch, DH took the dump trailer and the skid loader a bit down to the road to haul fill for the new building. There was nothing I could do to help him, so I had no excuse not to tackle my first chore: weeding. Looking at that pile was my motivation. But first I checked on Mia, who seemed somewhat brighter though still not normal. She did eat some wet food, so that helped ease my worry a bit. She wasn't interested in coming outside, so I left her napping on the couch.

I spent _six hours_ weeding. I wore though a brand new pair of gardening gloves!










I had just finished dumping the weeds when DH dumped the last load of fill he needed. He asked me to take him over to fetch the skid loader. We eyed the darkening sky but decided we could make it before the rain. We were about halfway there when the skies opened in the first thunderstorm of the season - not the best place to be while on an ATV!

DH pushed the dirt around in the new building while I got dinner together. Mia was back to being dull again, which prompted me to take her temperature. It was elevated. Shiitake. Of course our regular vet was closed by this time, so we ate a hurried dinner and then took her up to the ER for bloodwork. As I feared, her bloodwork was abnormal, with elevated values pointing towards another bout of pancreatitis. Shiitake.

I decided to take Mia home, as she stresses badly in hospital (go figure) and I would be able to do her basic treatments at home. I tried to take some comfort in the fact her values were not all that high, so hopefully we caught it before it was too ugly. She was very happy to get back in the truck! I was able to contact my friend the radiologist from where I used to work outside of Philly, and she said she would fit Mia in for an ultrasound Monday.

Sunday morning, Mia actually was a bit brighter and her temperature was normal. She was not super enthused about eating, but did eat wet food with a bit of encouragement. She was stoic for the subq fluids and meds, so I was cautiously optimistic. She was not interested in going outside for long - and who could blame her since it was winter yet again (temp of 40F with a real feel of 30!).

No rest for the humans though, as DH and I tackled the mulch. I have to say, normally I dread mulching as I inevitably wind up with a migraine, between getting hot and smelling the mulch.. but mulching while in a winter coat and in gale force wind means no migraine! And things do look so nice when they are done:



















We got all but one bed done by the time I wanted to head down to my parents. Mia and I crashed with my parents overnight Sunday and she got her ultrasound yesterday morning.










Thankfully, there were no surprises. While another bout of cholangiohepatitis is not exactly good, it's better than a tumor. It was nice to see some of my old coworkers and I couldn't be more thankful to the doctor for fitting us in. The drive home was less than ideal as there were several accidents, but we were not involved in any of them so I tried to stay positive!

We go to see our regular vet today to get everyone on the same page and some medication refills.


----------



## SwissMiss

@phantomhorse13, you have been busy! Keeping my fingers crossed for Mia. Btw, we keep carprofen on hand for the horses too :wink:
And I like your flower bed!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SwissMiss What brand is the saddle? 

@phantomhorse13 Glad to hear my clip job wont be the laughing stock of camp! It rained yesterday and somehow that helped her hair look a little better. It's a Towlite trailer which apparently isn't very common but my very scientific google search of the name pulled up several blog posts of people who liked theirs so I'm optimistic. It doesn't have the full bathroom but a cowboy shower in the back and it is a 4 horse so I figure we can put one of those portable toilets in a stall if we need. All of the parks we would be going to have bathrooms too. I'm primarily concerned with a sleeping place and it'll be really nice to have a small kitchen. I've been worried about bringing some of our dogs along with just a tent/stock trailer set up so I'm excited they'll have a place to stay during the day while we are out riding. Sorry about Mia! Glad to hear it hopefully isn't serious. Poor baby!

Got out for a ride around the house last night. Made it 4 miles in the wonderful humidity! DH rode Chico and I rode Stitch which I think will be our plan for the novice ride this weekend. I was originally planning on riding Chico but my back has been in rough shape and Stitch's gaits are a lot smoother. Both of them weren't thrilled to be going away from the house but on the way back they were really moving. Chico has quite the power walk! The neighbors were out on 4 wheelers and dirt bikes causing trouble so it was a good opportunity for some desensitization practice!


----------



## SwissMiss

QueenofFrance08 said:


> @SwissMiss What brand is the saddle?
> 
> Got out for a ride around the house last night. Made it 4 miles in the wonderful humidity! DH rode Chico and I rode Stitch which I think will be our plan for the novice ride this weekend. I was originally planning on riding Chico but my back has been in rough shape and Stitch's gaits are a lot smoother. Both of them weren't thrilled to be going away from the house but on the way back they were really moving. Chico has quite the power walk! The neighbors were out on 4 wheelers and dirt bikes causing trouble so it was a good opportunity for some desensitization practice!


It's a Double Diamond.
And while I like my loaner saddle as well (a Desoto), I realized I prefer saddles that are not heavily padded - I supply ample padding myself :rofl:
And "wonderful humidity"???? Is there some sarcasm involved? :wink: Can't really tell, apparently I am too tired (stopped working last night at midnight and resumed at 5 this am) :rofl: I'm asking, because whenever I say something like that you can cut the air with a knife :wink:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SwissMiss Loving the saddle, but those billets! Just how big of a horse does it fit?? Clydesdale maybe? 

Raya's expressions remind me of that saying; A picture is worth 1000 words...:rofl: 
@SueC that meal looks delicious! You definitely have a skill with words; wonderful to share your world with us. 

Our temperatures have been all over the scale too; it was 40F yesterday morning with a high of 76F. We call it a blackberry spring! I don't know about global warming; but there sure is a lot of global weather fluctuations...
@QueenofFrance08 You came back with quite a bunch of horsey goodies!! Great fun looking at all the horse trailers; they are all shiny and pretty when new. 

Jake sounds adorable! Those shadows could eat a horse you know  Nice you are getting some ride time in. 
@phantomhorse13 Thanks for the heartrate education; did not realize the rate had to go over 200 for anaerobic training, and that there was benefits to working a horse in that range. I have never studied athletic training to that degree so my ignorance is showing. More used to watching heart monitors and if one of my patients HR went over 200...well not usually a good outcome :frown_color: 

Your garden beds look beautiful!_ Almost_ makes me want to overhaul my garden. _Almost_ but I think the natural look is more suited to my life  

Poor Mia! Hope she recovers quickly and completely. 
@Spanish Rider how are you doing??


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spent the last three days working 14+ hours each non-stop running. Last night had chocolate chip cookies and wine after work. Amazingly good combination! 

Off today but having a hard time getting motivated. Every muscle hurts...
@phantomhorse13 you asked what we do during raceweek; yes most people just hole up and stay put. Or one can drive the opposite of the traffic and go away on vacation. I had the joy of working :frown_color: in years past I would go up to Warden Station (where the Yellowhammer takes place) and enjoy nature. 

People that live close to the race traffic routes have the hardest time; one nurse had a 3 hour trip home from work because of police-blocked roads. Normally she can get home in 30 minutes...adding about 30K folks to the area can cause some severe traffic issues.

Our local Walmart has beer stacked nearly to the ceiling as soon as one enters. Locals abandon that store until the traffic decreases.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,* thanks for asking. All's well, but lots of work. Eldest son turned 18 on Friday - made him cinnamon rolls for breakfast, served with a beer to see his reaction (legal drinking age is 18 here). He laughed, but still has shown no interest in trying alcohol. Phew!! That evening, took him shopping for his graduation suit (no caps and gowns here). Man, he looked smokin'! As he will be studying aeronautical engineering, he chose a space-themed tie with a hand-painted galaxy & stars. Boys will be boys!

Rode only 2x last week - too much work and a 3-day CSN5* (national jumping comp, up to Grand Prix) was being held at my barn, so totally nuts. 160 riders and some 300 horses, meaning temporary stall, trailers, etc. Crazy.

Got some great complements from my trainer last week, though. Says he really enjoys our classes 'cause I "get it" and am consistent. Hard to believe it's only been 5 months, and here I am training Ermitaño in passage. And I really am starting to feel strong - lots of canter work. I keep pinching myself.

BO was interviewed in Sunday's paper. He is one of the few top Spanish riders who will be competing at next weekend's Longine's Global Champions' Tour in Madrid. He invited me to go, but I am all about Dressage now.

Hope everyone is doing well. *AnitaAnne,* I don't know how you keep up with that schedule. Oh, yes I do! It's the cookies and wine!:winetime: Which reminds me: I am challenging myself to eat no sugar or flour in the month of May. It's Day 1, and I admit that I don't know if I'll make it (maybe I'll just have to drink more wine!) *phantom,* you win the Over-achiever's Award for all that weeding for 6 hours. My yard could use 60! A kiss for Mia. *Blue,* I seem to remember some weeks back that you had threatened abandoning us for the Krones & Kodgers group, correct? We'll have none of that talk, ya hear? You're not allowed to become a krone or a kodger until I do, got it?

A :hug: for everyone else!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SwissMiss Yes definitely sarcasm since we went from snow storm to humidity in 2 weeks. What is this Spring people talk of?


----------



## Blue

Hi *Spanish*, What a kind thing to say. I've been a little quiet here lately as there's more and escalating drama with son. Everything is going to be fine. I am just turning my back. Tired of the threats and horror. It's exhausting but I really enjoy reading everyones posts, so keep it up!

Plus, I ordered myself a brand new iPad! It should be here tomorrow so it won't be such a struggle to get online anymore. That is, after I learn how to use it!

heading for Phoenix right now to consult with surgeon re: husband's neck. We;ll know more later hopefully.,


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Queen,* in Spain we have slipped back into winter! Yesterday, no joke, we got caught in a hail storm on a highway through hill country. The highway (speed limit 75 mph) was at a complete stand-still because it was so sudden and so thick that vehicles had a hard time getting up a hill. I had a MiniCooper stuck to my bumper, trying to follow my Outlander tracks. Yeah, that didn't work out well - he must have slipped back down at some point becuse I lost him somewhere.

*Blue,* we overlapped each other. Hugs and strength coming your way! :hug:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : thank you for the kind words about the flowers - gardening is not my thing (and it doesn't go well with my OCD nature), so it's been a challenge!

@QueenofFrance08 : I have not heard of that brand of trailer, but sounds like you have done your homework - a weekender package sounds perfect for what you need. I hope you find exactly what you want! Crossing my fingers your weather and your back gives you a break for your upcoming weekend event.

@AnitaAnne : certainly a human having a heart rate of 200 would be a Very Bad Thing under any circumstance. I think its pretty amazing that horses can have such a huge change in their 'normal' depending on the circumstance. It makes me wonder if other big prey animals (like deer or moose) would have a similar range. I hope you are taking it easy today, as it sounds like your body could use some r&r. maybe go for ice cream and wine tonight?!

@Spanish Rider : happy birthday to DH - hope he is enjoying it. did he share his cinnamon rolls?! sorry to hear you aren't getting in as much riding recently, but working on passage when you do sounds pretty exciting!

@Blue : I am so sorry to hear you are having to deal with drama at home - I can't imagine the turmoil and anguish having to turn away from your son must cause. As if DH's physical issues weren't enough worry! I hope you got good news from that appointment today. 



Momma nature decided today would be summer, with our temps hitting the 80s (which is normal temperature in July!). This afternoon, I was able to get Iggy out. The whole story is in my journal.




























Tomorrow I hope to get more saddle time, though it will be toasty as turkey hunting goes until noon and the forecast is for mid 80s again!


----------



## SueC

Hullo all! :wave:

Will have to catch up on a bit!

The Internet is a strange beast. Look what I found:










:shock:


----------



## SueC

@*SwissMiss* : I've been meaning to ask you if you're a Martina Hingis fan. No particular reason. ;-) ...those billets! :rofl: Do they double as an anti-static device, like the ones hanging down off the backs of cars? ;-) ...Raya's such a pretty mare. What horse breed is she? The breastbone is very pronounced, which indicates she's 4WD! French Trotters have this too, and pass it down the line. Happy 20th, congratulations! 

@*QueenofFrance08* : At least the clip is functional, and you're not going to the Royal Horse Show, you're going trail riding! Enjoyed your long post; it's nice to hear what other horse people do in other parts of the world. And getting back to clipping, last year we had a hot summer and Mary Lou, our Irish Longhaired Donkey, didn't shed properly and was sweating, so our nice neighbour came over with his sheep shears.

Mary Lou in the middle before shearing:


The Three Stooges? – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

During shearing:


Mary Lou Getting Excavated from her Shagpile – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

After shearing, nice and cool:


Mary Lou After Shearing – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

Her "fleece" was sent to some crafty folk who may be able to felt or spin it to make something useful - since all the nesting birds in the area were already amply supplied by her presence! 

That trailer sounds like a home away from home; camping with horses sounds great fun! Thanks for sharing. 

@*phantomhorse13* : Give Mia a hug from me and best wishes for her speedy recovery. :hug:

@*AnitaAnne* : Are you going to make blackberry tart? Blackberry jam? Mmmm, delicious... And as I do a lot of writing, you may not be able to catch up! ;-) Unfortunately there are only 24 hours in the day, and so much to do!

@*Blue* : Congratulations on 30 years together!  It's so true what you said; Brett and I are best friends too. How's that iPad? Wishing you good luck with your husband's health.

@*Spanish Rider* : Have you planted that line of Audreys yet? ;-) Congrats on a cool son going to study something excitingly nerdy! 

@*Celeste* : Big hello and wishing you a great day! :wave:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SueC : that picture begs for the caption "hold my beer and watch this." what a good horse. loved the pics of the donkey shearing, as I have never seen a long-haired donkey before. an interesting thought, as I always associated donkeys with hot areas..


Yesterday, I got double saddle time. The whole story is in my journal.

First up was Sultan. 




























Next up was George. 



























Today I plan to get Iggy out. It's much more humid and not really much cooler, so I am already whining..


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, not too happy with my brain lately. Maybe it's just too much work.

I can feel the anxiety creeping up on me when I ride again, like the panic attacks are lurking just under the surface. Yesterday, I was acutely aware of the couple of bucks Ermitaño had in his stall before tacking up, no other horses in the ring yet lots of new flashy jumps out after the national comps, blustery winds and noseeyums flitting around us. And yesterday Ermi was STRONG. We did not achieve a sense of calm until our last trot circles during cool-down. I guess my brain takes inventory of possible triggers, and as they add up, my nerves start to snowball. Haven't felt that way in a while.

While my new trainer has never had to deal with me in that situation, he has seen me lose it. After all, I am that crazy American who used to work through her tears on a daily basis. Everyone knows (and avoids) her. Yesterday I told trainer I was starting to lose it, and I think he dealt with me well: had me canter in a 20m circle around him and corrected every blessed thing he could (hand, shoulder, leg, contact, etc) until I refocused. It worked. And, of course, there was an "I told you so", too.

Oh, well. On a positive note, our series of canter half-passes from center line to wall with subsequent lead changes were better yesterday. Passage sucked though. Wouldn't want to get too many things right in one day, I suppose! :smile:


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider - it could be that too much work/exhaustion triggers your anxiety. At least it does with me.
But your trainer seems to be a good one :wink: Keep the mind busy - work with horses too :biggrin:
@SueC, my spoiled pony is a Peruvian - so 4WD all the way :wink: No tennis fan here, but I also don't watch TV, so reading about tennis is pretty boring...

Nothing new going on here, just crazy work that is making me b***y. It didn't help that a coworker (who was supposed to have her last day today) came in Wednesday morning, got her stuff and "I'm leaving now"... Leaving us scrambling pretty desperately to cover for her on a last second notice when we are stretched thin anyway... 
Made it finally to the barn yesterday and Raya was all over me like a rash: nuzzling, asking for hugs and following me around  
Best therapy ever!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@*Spanish Rider* : I am sorry to hear you are having anxiety issues again, but I am very pleased with how your trainer and you handled it. Did having a successful ride help to ease the blow-up anxiety by the end of the ride?

@*SwissMiss* : wow, what a shiitake thing for you coworker to do! hopefully they have a replacement so your workload will ease off soon? hope you get some saddle time this weekend.


As for me, yesterday was another day, another heat record broken. :dance-smiley05: The whole story is in my journal.

But I rode anyway. Iggy was up first.





























Then a bareback mosey on Sultan.



















Today, I hope to get George out, but the weather is already threatening rain..


----------



## SueC

Brett took some cute photos early in the morning the other day. He has a new lens on the camera and wanted to test it out on the donkeys by taking comedy shots. They obliged.











I'm going to start calling Mary Lou "the bearded one"! :rofl:

Brett claims that I'm frequently surrounded by a "cloud of animals" (his words), and here he took a photo of such an occasion. After having their photos taken by Brett, the two donkey girls came over to hang out with Julian and me. Sometimes I wish I had three hands, or was an octopus. Everyone's got an itchy spot!  And Sparkle's clearly saying, "What about me? I'm here too!" She's such a funny donkey!







These photos come up quite small on HF but if you click on them, large versions come up!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. It's Saturday night here, and we're about to watch a classic Dr Who episode featuring sea devils! Very funny costumes.


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SueC : Mary Lou is so stinking cute! I think your DH's new camera lens is a success.


Yesterday, I got George out between storms. The whole story is in my journal.




























Today, we have some outside stuff that needs done (like clean the gutters), then hope to get some saddle time as tomorrow is supposed to be rainy. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Change

I haven't been on for the last 2 weeks and y'all have been busy! 
@phantomhorse13 - you amaze me with your energy. Gardening, vetting, and riding what equates to a 25 miler every day? You exhaust me. Hope your pup gets better soon! And it's interesting what you said about heartrates. I know that the heartrate of the horses had to be 60 at the end of the endurance rides - so I was really surprised that Tango had a starting rate of 40 and a finishing rate around 50. Is that normal, or is my boy just lazy and out of shape? 
@AnitaAnne - sympathies on having to deal with race week and not being able to escape to nature. Are you getting any Chivas time? How's the new girl doing?
@Spanish Rider - I like your coach. Smart to get you to focus on something outside your head and something you could control. And nerds are cool (although I prefer the term 'geek').
@Queen of France - I hope your first taste of endurance is a good as mine was. I'm already looking for my next one.

Okay - so last weekend I was supposed to haul up to Guntersville Lake to ride with some of the ladies I'd met at the Hodges Hootenany ride. The weather would have been perfect and I'd have been able to let Tango go for a roll in deep water (this time, without me). I'm excited. I can't wait for the week to pass. 

So Monday a friend at work IM's me. She's just bought a mare and filly at auction and has no way to bring it home. No truck. No trailer. And she would know how to haul if she had one. She's just moved up here from Florida and isn't closing on the house until Wednesday! And the auction house says the horses have to be gone by Saturday. Oh, and by the way, the horses are in Uniontown - 3+ hours away. I'm such a soft-touch. I changed my plans and agreed to help her fetch her horses. I have to make a few modifications to my horse trailer in order to haul a 2 week old foal (did I mention it was that young?) so Mama can't step on her. That entails a trip to Lowe's and some creative engineering to turn my metal half rail divider to a solid to the floor divider. I get that finished up on Friday. 

My friend lives an hour west of me, so we decided to meet at a truckstop on I-65. The drive down on Saturday was uneventful, but once at the yard, I get my first 2 surprises. 1 - my friend doesn't have a clue about how to catch a mare with foal in a 1/2 acre pasture. 2 - the mare is a champagne buckskin with green eyes. So - I make the mare lounge around at a trot for a few circles until she stop and licks her lips, then I just walk up to her and halter her. Next up is catching the baby, who wants nothing to do with us. I lead the mare into a smaller pen and move her to a corner, then have my friend stand on the mares far side so the little one can't escape under Mama. A little butt scratching (which the foal enjoyed) got me close enough to slip a rope around her and hold her as we got the halter on. And got my first good look at her smoky blue eyes, which suggests she's go to the champagne green or amber as well. (Yes - I'm coveting).

Let the mare and sort of followed the foal following the mare to get them to the trailer. Mare loaded pretty easily, and I just physically picked up the foal to load her. She pitched a fit when she realized Mama's nose was the only part she could reach and tried to jump the 4' partition a few times, but could barely get her nose that high. Mama's soft nickers seemed to calm her some.

The drive back to the truckstop was uneventful. We stopped once or twice to check on the horses. Mama was calm even though the baby was obviously tired. That was to be expected. Friend gets in her car and I follow her back on to the interstate. There was enough traffic and enough difference in the ability to accelerate that several cars got between my friend's car and I, so she slowed down and at one point swerved quite a bit to the right (looking for me). I finally catch up to the car behind her going 60 mph and realize it's a cop. Uh-oh. About the time I think that, his lights come on. So I pull over behind him as he pulls my friend over. 

And the cop comes back to me instead of up to my friend's car. Huh? I explain that I had to pull over because I'm following her home and I don't know the way. He asks me if she's tired? I say no, I don't think so. He says he pulled her over because she was 'all over the road'. Ah! The swerve. I explain, he's happy, and returns to his car. Drives up next to my friend, says something, then drives off. LOL. 

We finally get to her house - I've been driving for 8 or so hours now - and unload the horses. Baby is Very Happy to see all of Mama and immediately begins to suckle. Mama realizes she's in ankle deep grass and clover and she dives in. We haven't taken 10 steps from the back of the trailer and I'm perfectly good with this. We all need time to just chill after that drive. When baby seems to have had her fill and Mama sighs at the relief of having her udders drained a bit, I lead them to their corral. And with every step, and every action, I'm falling more in love with this little 3 year old mare. She's got the head of an Arab, and is maybe 14.1. Short backed. A very pale tan with silvery black legs and points and a silvered main and tail. And very well mannered and calm. The baby is adorable, but I've done my stint with foals and although I love them, I'm not willing to spend 2-3 years waiting for them to grow up. 

Here's the rub. My friend is a bit overweight and doesn't ride. She's never had horses at home and although she bought a lovely home on 9 acres, all fenced and in good pasturage, she wasn't really prepared. No hay, yet, and hadn't found anyone who delivered. Oh - and she has 3 more mares (rescues) arriving from Florida on Sunday. 

I told my friend I'd be glad to help her train the baby to halter in due time, and work with the mare when the baby is old enough. If she shows to be healthy and sound, I may have to offer to buy the mare when the foal is weaned. I hate to think that pretty little girl will be nothing but a pasture pet. Oy!!!


----------



## Change

Oh - and yesterday I was planning to ride, but instead spent part of the day on the tractor turning compost, then changed hats and became a plumber and finally (and hopefully) fixed the broken water line on the lower acre. I'll find out later today whether I did a good job. Just have to walk down to the main and turn the water back on. By the time I was done with chores, this 60 year old body just said, "Enough." I kept looking at Cally and thinking I want to ride, but my body wouldn't go get the saddle. Then Son came out and had me help him build a part of a fence and a hitching rail. 

Maybe today?


----------



## AnitaAnne

@QueenofFrance08 Your clipping is much better than my efforts! 

Spring is that one day where it is 60F in the daytime and 45F at night. Sorry you missed it...welcome to summer

Have never heard of that brand of trailers, do you have any pictures to share?
@phantomhorse13 You are getting in lots of riding time! Seems that George and Sultan's injections are helping

I am astounded you managed to weed all those plots in 6 hours! They look absolutely picture-perfect
@Blue hoping your son gets over some anger soon. Enjoy learning all about an iPad
@SwissMiss that was rotten of your co-worker to quit early and dump everything on you! Hope things ease up soon and you get more Raya time
@Spanish Rider panic attacks returning is difficult but your trainer's treatment sounds successful! Would much rather ride out the fear than lay on some psychologists couch talking about it...

Strength on the May diet!! 
@Celeste nice you are getting so much more riding time in with Black Hawk! He looks good in any color, but I love red too
@SueC those donkeys are the cutest ever!! Hanging out with a cloud of donkeys sounds heavenly! Mary Lou is adorable shaved or not and she seems to know how special she is!


----------



## AnitaAnne

My wine and cookies only helped for one day. Thursday my knee completely gave out and I was unable to walk without a cane and a super strong compression wrap with side tensioners. 

Met the good doctor early Friday morning for my first knee injection. Spent most of the day in bed watching movies to pass the time and popping NSAIDs. 

Can walk without the cane today, but still going to try to take it easy. 

He plans to refer me to a special allergist to determine what materials I am allergic to. I know a new knee will be needed in the not-to-distant future, so plan to figure out what my body will tolerate before surgery :frown_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

A few pictures of my horses; not sure when I will be able to ride again, but meanwhile they are enjoying the feeding and grooming...I just love their shiny spring coats


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - take care of you! I need my riding buddy healthy and strong! Seriously - take it easy and get yourself figured out. It sucks that you'll need a knee replacement, but I know you'll do the PT to get strong again.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Kahlua and Chivas convinced my phone is something good to eat!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Change we must have been posting at the same time!! That little buckskin mare sounds charming! Your friend on the other hand...does she know anything about horses at all? Sounds like she bought land and is quickly filling it with rescue horses. Hope that works out.

I hate the thought of having to have a new knee :frown_color: and since i work in that field am quite familiar with all the complications. 

PT will be the easiest part to deal with...picking the doctor was difficult, but i choose the one who had to order a hypoallergenic knee already for a patient. Also have his cell phone number and know I can call any time. He will only do as much or as little as I ask. 

When it is time for the actual surgery, will try to plan on a day when certain nurses I trust are working. Will plan to return home day after surgery. 

Trying to eliminate every possible problem ahead of time. Dog and rabbit will go to the vet's for a week. Will have my son come down for visit if possible. 

But still very worrisome :frown_color:


----------



## Change

S sent me pictures of Chamois (mare) and Suede (filly), so I'm sharing:

The pair:








Chamois:








Suede:








Now do you understand why I'm trying not to fall in love?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh WOW @Change those are some BEAUTIFUL horses!! 



They would both look wonderful in my herd! 

Does anyone have some ugly animal pictures to post so I won't covet them? Oh wait, never mind. I would probably feel sorry for the homely things and fall deeper in love :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Celeste

What about a nice quarter horse?


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> What about a nice quarter horse?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Definitely don't covet that one!!!


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne Who is the first horse pictured? Your new horse looks fantastic! Have you been able to work with her at all or are you just waiting for a new knee?
Chivas also looks great!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @AnitaAnne Who is the first horse pictured? Your new horse looks fantastic! Have you been able to work with her at all or are you just waiting for a new knee?
> Chivas also looks great!


That is my sweet Sassy. 23yrs old this year, will be 24 in August! She turns a lovely golden color in springtime. Her head looks a little weird in that picture because the halter is hanging on her. Still has some long hair on her legs, lol. 

She is the only one that stood still for me to take a picture! The other two were moving all over the place. 

I haven't tried to ride Kahlua again recently or Chivas either. Can barely walk and don't dare try riding. Have debated asking my friend to get on her, but just not sure about that yet...she rides a little different from me, but Kahlua shouldn't mind that I don't think. Kahlua has really blossomed and is beautiful! Honestly I didn't expect her to look so good!! 

Have been feeding every one the stress stuff for two weeks but Chivas doesn't like it. They are ready to ride just as soon as I think I can. 

Not being able to ride makes me question my whole life...fighting depression again...


----------



## Change

@AnitaAnne - I liked your post because of the obvious love you have for the horses - not for the last line.
Kahlua is looking fabulous! So different from the sad little thing you brought home. She has definitely blossomed under your care. And Sassy looks great, too! I'd never guess her to be almost 24. Ah.... and my boy Chivas. I so enjoyed my very brief ride on him. I wish Tango would learn that smooth gait of his.

As for Chamois and Suede - Suede is a cutie-pie, just like any two week old foal, and I'll probably get the chance to work with her on basic handling and ground manners, but I have no desire to own another baby and wait for 2+ years to ride her. I have no doubt she'll be stunning, though. Chamois, on the other hand, is 3. She's had some handling as was apparent when I caught her, led her, loaded her, etc. According to the auction ad S told me about, she's broke to ride. I have no idea how she ended up at a kill-buyer auction - unless someone didn't realize she was pregnant until too late and off-loaded her. All that doesn't matter, though. S has asked me to work with her once Suede is close to/at weaning age. I'm looking forward to that, although I may end up wanting her.

About S: She got into owning horses about 2 1/2 years ago when she adopted her first pregnant mare from a kill-buyer auction down in Florida. Then she bought 2 more mares. Earlier this year, the first mare died of colic, but she still has the filly - now 2 years old. She recently transferred from a job down in Melbourne to our campus and bought a place where she could have the horses at home. And bought Chamois and Suede 3 days before she closed on the house. Her 3 mares were shipped up by a pro hauler and arrived the day after the mare and foal.

She knows enough about horses to care for them but is still green enough to ask questions and actually listen to advice. She had the hauler bring all of the hay she had down in Florida so is transferring them to local Bermuda and pasture over time, which is good. I also told her she needs to get Chamois on a mare and foal supplement and free feed hay, and, since she is used to pasture, give her one - but to keep her and the other mares separate for 30 days minimum and get a vet check before letting them even get nose to nose. She has the room to do that. Then she can introduce them over a fence to make sure Chamois isn't a super-protective (aggressive) Mom, and to be sure her 3 mares aren't going to cause problems with Suede. If all goes well over the fence, then when Suede is 7-9 weeks (2 months) old, they should be able to join the herd.

And maybe I'll convince her to let me have Chamois as a Christmas present. LOL!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Yeah, I love my horses, and they love me too! Although many do not believe that last part, I do. 

Chamois has the most perfect name and sounds heavenly. She would make a fabulous Christmas present!!!!

Why would anyone send a cutie like that to the kill pens??? Is it possible she was stolen?


----------



## SwissMiss

@Change, what a story - and two beautiful horses! Yeah, Chamois would make a perfect Christmas present!!!! 
@AnitaAnne, so sorry your knee is giving you trouble. Please take care of yourself! Not sure if your job is helping with the anxiety re knee replacement (sometimes being oblivious is bliss), but on the upside you know the questions you need to ask beforehand, as well which tests need to be done and who is to be trusted to do it... 
And Kahlua looks soooo much better!!! She is fitting very nicely in your herd of pretty ponies!

Nothing new here - just taking a short breather before heading back to work. At least it was raining hard today, so I am not too bummed about not riding...
Now I'm simply chomping on the bit to get that saddle order going... But it's sloooow going. Heck, I should be used to it, living in the South, but sometimes my Swiss need for efficiency comes through :wink:

Riding buddy is not too happy atm. He bred his two mares and was convinced they took. Well, with the first one (she never even looked pregnant to me) he finally admitted about 2 weeks ago that there was nothing. But now the second one is way past due, probably faking it as well... 
Bummer for him, but now I don't have to decide if I want the foal :wink: And honestly, with my current workload I have no business getting a second horse, let alone a baby!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Babies take a lot of time. I am like @Change takes a lot of time for a baby to get to riding age. Never had the patience for that, or the time.


----------



## Celeste

I bought my mare as a six month old weanling. She wanted to escape her stall and run back to Atlanta to her mama. She banged her head on the stall over and over until he had an abscess. At that point, I wondered if she was going to be the handful she has been. One of my mares (Abby, my now 31 year old) adopted her and treated her like her own. They are still very bonded.

I halter broke her myself. Taught her to lounge. That did involve a few episodes of red dirt skiing including the belly flop version. I got her used to wearing the saddle. I sent her off to a professional for her actual training as far as riding goes. I also sent her back another time for some more training. I just can't afford to get hurt by breaking babies. It is much easier and cheaper to leave that to the young folks.


----------



## Celeste

@AnitaAnne I am sorry about your knee. This too shall pass. You will be better than ever when the surgery is done and you are well. I also get depressed if I am stuck inside. If I were stuck inside for several months, I would be getting on an antidepressant. No need to suffer. It is safer than Jack Daniels which would be my second choice. Well, actually my first choice if it weren't so unhealthy to over do. And I personally have never been good at moderation. Whether it is chocolate, or cookies, or alcohol, or horses, or unfortunately work.


----------



## SueC

@*AnitaAnne* : Sorry about the knee. :-( Hope you're back on your feet, and the horse, soon. I like all three horses in your photos. The golden colour of the top one, though, is something extra special...  Sassy is 23? Amazing.

@*Change* : I almost feel like I was on the truck with you! Such a picture you painted. And I'm not surprised you want to offer on the mare... Gorgeous! :dance-smiley05:
@*tinyliny* : Happy happy birthday! :winetime: :riding: :music019: :vs-king: :clap: :smileynotebook: :racing: :loveshower:

@*Celeste* : You're killing me! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Quarter horse!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Dear @Celeste thank you for the very kind words. No surgery scheduled yet, we are still in the injection phase. I too, have difficulty with moderation. Have a glass of wine last night, in a water goblet  

the three horses
X saddles
two trailers (!)
Household of things I never use anymore 
jeez I really have to sell some stuff...

Goes off to look at ebay selling terms


----------



## SwissMiss

AnitaAnne said:


> I too, have difficulty with moderation. Have a glass of wine last night, in a water goblet
> 
> the three horses
> X saddles
> two trailers (!)
> Household of things I never use anymore
> jeez I really have to sell some stuff...
> 
> Goes off to look at ebay selling terms


I have wine glasses that fit a whole bottle :biggrin:

And two trailers make sense. You have 3 horses, but only space for 2 in one trailer - voila, you need two :wink: The Subie can easily pull your smaller Brenderup if need be...
No, I am not an enabler at all!

And moderation? I seem to have problems with that too


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> I have wine glasses that fit a whole bottle :biggrin:
> 
> And two trailers make sense. You have 3 horses, but only space for 2 in one trailer - voila, you need two :wink: The Subie can easily pull your smaller Brenderup if need be...
> No, I am not an enabler at all!
> 
> And moderation? I seem to have problems with that too


 @SwissMiss The Subie being able to pull the smaller Brenderup is why it is so difficult to list it for sale! 

A wine glass that fits a whole bottle? Maybe a long straw would work...
@SueC Sassy is a gem among gems! She is the perfect companion. She prefers being alone so never attaches strongly to other horses and we can ride off and she happily stays home alone. No calling, no running, doesn't even lift her head to say goodbye...

She is registered so I know her exact age. She had three fillies, all chestnuts and was then sold off. She is quite arthritic now though, but will still willingly carry a child around as long as they don't have jingling spurs...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> I bought my mare as a six month old weanling. She wanted to escape her stall and run back to Atlanta to her mama. She banged her head on the stall over and over until he had an abscess. At that point, I wondered if she was going to be the handful she has been. One of my mares (Abby, my now 31 year old) adopted her and treated her like her own. They are still very bonded.
> 
> I halter broke her myself. Taught her to lounge. *That did involve a few episodes of red dirt skiing including the belly flop version. *I got her used to wearing the saddle. I sent her off to a professional for her actual training as far as riding goes. I also sent her back another time for some more training. I just can't afford to get hurt by breaking babies. It is much easier and cheaper to leave that to the young folks.


Red dirt skiing :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Change : those horses are lovely!! I think Chamois would make a great gift and you should def be asking santa about it. The heart rates you saw for Tango I would consider very good, especially considering it was his first event. Some horses will never have a super low heart rate at a ride due to the atmosphere (Duroc for example pulsed in at 56 and was 52 at BC.. but I bet if I checked it at home, it would be 36 or even lower). Hope you get some saddle time today (or maybe a nap!).

@AnitaAnne : so sorry to hear about your knee. I know you know about all the potential complications of a replacement, but try to focus on all the patients that have had fantastic outcomes! A (crazy) friend of mine who does triathalons had both his done and said he was sorry he waited so long. He was back to competitions in no time. All your ponies look fantastic but the change in Kahlua is STUNNING!!! While you can't ride, maybe focus instead on ground work or teaching tricks? That would be a great way to bond with the new girl and if she is as anxious about the saddle as before, starting her over might be a great thing for her brain.

@SwissMiss : hope you lit a fire under people at work so you could get some saddle time! sorry to hear about the open mares, but I guess your friend never got them confirmed in foal by a vet?

@Celeste : I didn't realize you had PP since she was a weanling! 


Yesterday, DH and I got Sultan and Iggy out. I had a breakthrough with Iggy!! The whole story, with more pics, is in my journal.




























Today DH and I are alternating between inside and outside projects in between rounds of showers. Glad we rode yesterday!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,* you realize that we NEED to see photos of this mare and filly, right? And a close-up of those eyes? Your friend is very fortunate to be able to have the time and set-up to take in so many horses at once. I hope she knows how to hit the ground running. The hay part is a bit worrisome. So, does she plan to learn to ride? Because it sounds like she would do well as a horse dealer - she's already got the mare sold to you!

I find it funny how newbies dive into the whole horse ownership thing so effortlessly, whereas I may never be able to.


*AnitaAnne,* what exactly is your knee problem? I know that I will need surgery at some point, but for now I baby my knees trying to avoid any kind of stress. Dumb question: are collagen supplements popular in the US? I started taking collagen on a recommendation from my pharmacist shortly after breaking my back, and as an unexpected side effect my knees and other joints (RA in hands and elbows) have really improved. Of course, this may be of no use to you this late in the game, but your other knee might benefit.

Thank you for remembering my suffering on my self-imposed diet from Hades. I am happy to report that I have had no sugar or flour this week, and of course the same day I started my scale battery died! Oh well, I really am not concerned about my weight. I just feel that sometimes my body craves sugar too much. However, if I lost a bit of weight, I am sure that Presumido would thank me. Trainer still has me work him a day or two a week, and I just feel so big on him compared to Ermi. Did I ever upload here the video of the first time I rode him?


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Change,* thanks for the pics of that beautiful pair! Somehow that page didn't load before. Good thing they are so far away from me. As a Libra and lover of all things beautiful, I would have a hard time not falling in love, too.

*Celeste,* got a good visual of your "skiing" adventures! You must have an incredible bond with your horse after so many years.

*Phantom,* is it the angle of the photo, or does Iggy have one of those seahorse-arab profiles? And I can't believe you're in a tank top, when I'm still riding in a fleece vest! BTW, is your outbuilding done? Unfortunately, what we thought was one tree that came down on the garage at our summer place in Maine turned out to be 4. Tree guy was able to take them down and tarp the hole, but snow broke through... twice. The insurance rep has not been able to get into the property until now because of all the snow, and I am fearing a total rebuild of the rear of the garage.

*AnitaAnne,* I had never seen Sassy before - she's beautiful!

*Sue,* yes, I did get some Audreys planted. An orange on the pergola, a yellow in the corner of our front wall (might not survive here as they are less hardy), and another orange in the neighbor's house lot next door. I am sort of a guerilla gardener, and I would rather look at a rampant climber than the piles of refuse collecting in that lot. Love your borriquitos!

*SwissMiss,* I, too, have been working like a fiend the past few weeks. In fact, today is Mother's Day here, and I have had to work all weekend. At least my DH cooked today - roasted sea bass and grilled cuttlefish with garlic alioli. Mmmmm...


----------



## Blue

Hello all! I’ve been reading and liking as much as I could find time for. Getting used to this IPad has been some serious work. Remember when we could sit down and learn something new in about 10 minutes? Yeah, more like 10 days now. O well. It’s getting all set up for my use and I think I’m going to like it.

I’ve lost track of everything I wanted to respond to! But for sure, _*AnitaAnne*_, your knees. I put off replacement from a broken patella for many years. My fear was that I woiuldn’t be able to ride anymore. However, I met someone that convinced me to see a good dr. I’m went to the PT therapist that I’d been seeing and asked him who he would go to if he needed joint replacement. Without hesitation he gave me a name. I was terrified. I had tried arthroscopic (sp?) and the surgeon that did it completely messed me up. BIG TIME So I was very scared, but she explained everything to me and I felt comfortable with her. I was back in the saddle 6 weeks after surgery with my new knee with less pain than I’d had for years. The only thing I regret is putting it off for so long makes all those muscles and ligaments compensate and healing and rehab can extend a little longer to get them back where you want them. But, seriously, now my left knee is the only part of me that doesn’t hurt!

We met with a surgeon regarding husbands neck. The mess is pretty extensive and he said he would fuse it if we wanted, but suggested the possibilities of ablation. I agreed and so of course husband did as well. The thing is, if ablation only gets us just so much relief we can always fuse later. But, I’ve met many people that were very happy with the ablation and got good results. So husband went for a nerve block as required by insurance to pinpoint location and make sure he’s a candidate. Sure enough he got several hours of almost total relief so at least we know the possibility is good. Hopefully they can schedule soon.

Finally met with son’s case worker and told him I was stepping back for a few months. Son is obviously using me as a crutch and excuse to be evil and I’m not taking it. So I haven’t responded to any of his awful texts or messages and the messages got a little calmer and a little calmer. Still haven’t answered. The peace I feel in my soul right now is amazing. I will try to reconnect with him at a later date after he has concentrated on some intense therapy with a specialist. They agreed to keep me updated and informed but agreed that I wasn’t doing him any good at all by arguing and trying so hard. I’m getting too old for that shiitake.

Oldest son FINALLY got full custody of not only his son, but his sons half sister! That’s cause for celebration. They’ve all been doing so well and the kids have really come to life in a better family environment.

Even though I can’t always remember what I wanted to respond to, please know that I’ve read everyone’s posts and try to keep up. I’ll probably spend another couple of days getting entries made into this new device so I can go back to living my life!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@Blue : hope the learning curve for the iPad is just about done.. amazing how technology changes so quickly. I am glad you have found a place of peace when dealing with your son - many vibes for continued strength in what I am sure is a very hard time.

@Spanish Rider : did you eat nothing but fruits and veggies all week? I would think no sugar AND no flour would limit a lot of your options.. I don't recall thinking you looked anything but great on any of the horses you have shown us pics or video of.

Iggy does indeed have a very typey head, which goes along with his Egyptian bloodlines. Here is the best pic I have of it currently:










While he isn't as extreme as some show horses, he is certainly the most dished of anything here!


Funny you should ask about the building, as today DH finished with the "footing" and stuff went into it!



















I finally got the silly flowerboxes done and out around the deck. Fingers crossed the plants survive and attract the hummingbirds! [The viney ones should have dark red flowers on them at some point.]










And the lump is looking amazing - I am so pleased with it!










But most exciting of all, I got contacted this evening by an acquaintance about riding a horse for her at a competition. DH graciously said of course I should go, so looks like I will be riding in Vermont next weekend!!


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, so exciting!


----------



## SwissMiss

Finally got some saddle time today, yay! BO invited us for lunch and pool time and my family was having fun when I finally arrived at 3 pm (work break until 6). After a quick snack we decided we needed a ride. In theory BO wanted to ride the mustang mare, but the mare had applied a very even, thick layer of mud - so the choice fell on the cleanest horse, the little Fino mare. Raya was covered in mud too, but she conveniently left out the saddle area. Good pony :wink:
Used the skito with the loaner saddle for the first time (and for a longer ride) and I really like it. It was warm and humid and Raya was quite sweaty. The fleece was wet, but Raya w and as pretty dry and seemed happy...
Maybe the warmer temperature was helping, but we manged to ride most of the time on a loose rein, yay. One time she shied hard, when something in the pond (hidden by the bushes) took off noisily - BO and I tried to investigate what it was and Raya stood there, eyeing the bushes suspiciously, snorting :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue wow you have been busy with family lately!! Stepping back from your son seems to be a good strategy for both of you. It is very hard to step away and let natural consequences occur. :hug:

Custody of his son and step daughter? WOW that is an achievement for your DS!! Is this the son that keeps his horse with you? 

Praying you DH can get some relief from the neck pain. Sounds hopeful. 
@SwissMiss YEAH for saddle time! /three hour lunch break? That is fabulous! Did you get you saddle ordered yet? The skito pads are really nice, horses love them

Your boarding barn sounds like nirvana for Raya and your entire family! 
@phantomhorse13 your place is looking so fancy lately! All that work gardening is paying off. Wondering how you get all the energy though? I get tired just reading about it all

I took you advice about working Kahlua, I don't like just leaving a horse doing nothing especially when they are new. So asked my friend to ride her, but she lunged her instead. It went better than expected. Kahlua is stiff through her body, and was unsure about lunging but she either caught on quick or was round penned in the past. She did kick op her heals a time or too and a lot of tail swishing, but over all it was a good experience.


----------



## Change

@Blue - congrats on your son gaining custody finally. So happy for him and the kids. And I know how hard it is to turn away from family when it has to be done. Stay strong. That's good news that ablation might be the way to go with DH. I'll keep my fingers crossed.
@AnitaAnne - If Kahlua is feeling up to kicking up her heels on the lunge line, that's Great!! I can remember how worried you were when you bought her that she was never going to be much more than a companion for Sassy. If she's got a little playfulness now, that's wonderful.
@Celeste - No matter what you call her, PP is lovely. And you can tell her I said so. ;-)

No riding for me this weekend. Yesterday it rained and rained, so I binge-watched Lost In Space on Netflix. Today was overcast and kept looking like rain, so I just spent the day inside - got all the laundry done. Bleah. Wasted weekend.


----------



## Change

AnitaAnne said:


> Why would anyone send a cutie like that to the kill pens??? Is it possible she was stolen?


I doubt she was stolen. I'm guessing it was a pasture breeding that was unwanted, on a mare too young, so they dumped her - probably before she foaled. Since the baby was only 8 days old when run through the auction, it's likely she foaled at the auction house. Right now she's got a really poor topline and pointy hips, but those are just signs of breeding too early and will fill out with time and exercise. Previous owners probably just saw another summer of feed wasted if they kept her thru foaling and weaning before being able to sell off the baby and work her.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*phantom,* just fruits and veggies? No way! Not me! I am not big on beef, but I eat quite a lot of chicken, fish and eggs.

It all started because a few years ago, I had patches of psoriasis (nape of neck, palm, lumbar region), my asthma was getting worse, and every time I had blood work my inflammation markers were high. So, I did a bit of googling and read about the crappy modern cereals/flours we eat, the inflammation associated with sugars, and the many benefits of the paleo diet. I did not go full-paleo (I still eat some dairy, legumes and alcohol), but I did get rid of sugar and flour. You are correct in that it does limit my food choices, but then I started to realize that what I like about spaghetti was the sauce on top, not the pasta itself. And what I love about pizza were the cheese and toppings, not the crust. So, I started experimenting with zoodles (zucchini noodles), cauliflower "rice", eating fajitas without the tortilla and hamburgers without the bun, and suddenly my psoriasis was gone and I was off the corticosteroids for my asthma WITHIN ONE MONTH! I am not saying that it would work for everyone, but it definitely did for me.

So now, 3/4 years later, I let myself have "treats", usually on the weekend, which is when I do baking for the boys. However, the spring is tough because we have both boys' birthdays, Father's Day (in March here) and Easter, so there are more cakes and candy in the house, and last week's pan of cherry squares (my eldest's favorite) put me over the top and I started feeling itchy again (my bronchi). So, during the month of May, I have gone cold turkey to "detox". After a only a week I feel much better - no meds for the past 2 days. Of course, when I go home in the summer I will indulge in my favorite foods that I cannot get here: lobster rolls and root beer.

You seem like a very practical person and probably think I'm totally nuts, but I think everyone needs to find balance in their life and bodies, and mine was definitely out of whack.

As for the comment about Presu, my insecurities get the better of me on him. I mean, in terms of rider/horse size, you have to draw the line somewhere, or we would all be riding minis without a second thought. Of course, balance and a quiet seat are big factors, and trainer would never have me ride Presu if I were detrimental for him. I mean, after all, that stallion is his big money-maker. But, at the passage, when he starts blowing hard, you start to think. And when you canter a few times around the olympic outdoor, and you hear "Wow, that horse is STRONG", you start to wonder: strong because of his high-handed movements, or strong because he can handle me as a rider?

*Blue,* I haven't been around long enough to know what's happening with your son or to chime in, but I wish you the best.


No ride again today. Too much work.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Spanish Rider, I can't like your last sentence in your post, but am impressed with your ability to forego sugar and flour. It seems to work for you - that's all that counts! Sugar triggers my eczema as well. But as the pharmacologist I am (and a person who likes sweets :wink I simply figured out _how much_ I can tolerate through trial and error :wink: Now giving up flour would be a whole different ballgame: I actually like pasta with just some parmesan 
@Blue sometimes the best thing you can do is take a step back and let others take over. Not an easy feat, but it sounds like it will work for you and your son... Hoping the ablation will give your DH lasting relief!
@Change Laundry done = wasted weekend? :rofl: I know plenty of people that would consider that a productive weekend. But then, they don't have horses :wink:
@anitaAnnne, glad Kahlua did well. She probably has much more energy as well, now that she put on some weight and gets pampered!
And yes, Raya and I were really lucky finding that place. And I only went by there asking about possible boarding, because people here on HF have suggested looking at private barns too :wink:
The BO loves kids, her grandchildren are in other states, so our kiddos get to fill in that void. Which works both ways, as their grandparents are across the ocean :wink:
@phantomhorse13, your gardening looks lovely! I always tell myself I will take care of my garden _this year _and then the weeds take over again 
@Celeste, the dirt skiing is quite the visual :rofl:

Have a lovely day everyone :wave:


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, that is really interesting. I for one, don’t think you’re nuts. I agree that the balance and moderation for each of us is different and changes during our different life stages. I haven’t practiced moderation in much of anything for the past several years since I gave up smoking. Somehow I seem to have a mental block that says since I gave up something so difficult to step away from and did it cold turkey I shouldn’t have to give up anything else, right? Wrong! But, we all need to find ways to work through these little mental quirks. 

Good for you for sticking with it and finding the balance and exercising self control! I’ve heard much about paleo, but haven’t concentrated long enough to give it a good try. If it would help me lose 30 # and still keep my wine I’d probably find more time for it.

A quick recap to catch you up with my sons drama. I have a 39 year old mentally disabled son. He lives in a city about 50 miles away in a county mental health program housing unit. Over the years, his mental state has deteriorated into horrible depression and awful behavior. Meds have helped but only if he takes them and then there’s the side effects. 

This past 2 years things have gone to hell with him and the more I tried to find a way to deal with him the worse it got. After a couple of “lock down” stays at a hospital and a run in with a sheriff (for him) I finally decided to step away and concentrate on the rest of my family that I can actually help. Talked to his case manager and told him to keep me updated and informed but that I wouldn’t be answering sons texts or messages anymore. He agreed this was the best route. Son can no longer have MOM has a scapegoat or crutch and so will have no choice but to work on himself. Or I hope that’s what happens anyway. 

It’s all pretty depressing really, and I’m almost ashamed that I feel such a sense of peaceful relief that I haven’t dealt with him for over a week now. But he’s gotten assigned to a specialty therapist that feels she may be able to help him and these things take time.

*Change*, this is exactly why I’m such an advocate for more responsible owners! These backyard breeders and “accidental” foals are heartbreaking. Thank you for stepping in to help this lady with these horses. She sounds like she really wants to learn. More pictures please!

I’m getting more and more comfortable with this iPad. I just can’t seem to post pics here. It lets me retrieve them but won’t upload. *SueC*? Does your DH know anything about iPads?


----------



## carshon

@Blue don't feel bad about your sense of relief. My sister is going through some very serious issues with her 16yr old daughter. It was so bad that they went to CPS and asked them to take her because they were at their wits end with the running away, drugs, stealing and lying. They had tried therapy and being stricter at home and nothing worked. It was affecting my sister and her husbands health and marriage. When my niece went into a state home my sister cried for days - out of relief and then out of guilt because she was relieved to not have to worry about her daughter. 

Sometimes tough love is the love they really need.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Whew finally caught up on everything!

@AnitaAnne So sorry about your knee! Don't let it get you down you'll be fixed up and riding again in no time! Plus your babies are loved and well taken care of which most horses could only dream of.

@phantomhorse13 Your garden looks wonderful! I'm so bad with anything plant related because I forget about it so fast. Thankfully my dogs tell me if they're hungry! DH loves gardening though and he's itching to get his worked on if we ever have a weekend at home.

@ChangeThanks for wishing me luck at the ride! I had a great time (story to follow)

@SwissMiss Glad you finally got to ride! My poor horses are so muddy too. I'm hoping we have time for baths this week!

Ok so pretty eventful weekend. Got up Friday morning on my day off at 5 and headed out to pick up the trailer (UGH!). DH (who is totally not a morning person) came with as long as I promised to drive out there so he could relax. It was a 3.5 hour drive out there which was pretty uneventful. It's amazing how different the same state can be just a few hours away, there were huge hills and beautiful valleys and gorgeous mountain like rock formations out there and we don't have any of that by us. We have some decent hills but it's more rolling and farm or forest here. We were surprised the GPS took us out to the middle of nowhere down these dirt roads to the trailer dealer but right there in the middle of nothing was a huge shed with probably 100+ trailers. We checked out the one we wanted and were very happy so the guy started to get the paperwork ready. I forgot to mention we had a huge stress with getting the gooseneck hitch in our truck. DH ordered one last week (mechanic so he's super picky) with 2 day delivery which should have been there by Wednesday. Some parts came Tuesday, some came Thursday and the hitch wasn't coming until Friday which was too late for us to go out and get the trailer. Thankfully he has a friend with the hitch part who let us borrow it to go down and get the trailer. His friends hitch and ours are a plate instead of the ball (or something like that I'm not an expert on this stuff) which needs a different connector piece on the trailer. He called early in the week and one of the guys at the dealership said they had one in stock and it would be no problem. Well when he mentioned that while we were doing paperwork the guy realized he had sold it to someone else that morning. They went to try to figure something out and didn't come back for an hour while DH and I were trying to figure out what we could do if they didn't have it. Thankfully they had installed one on their neighbors truck last week so they were able to get that one back and give it to us so we could head home. We stopped in a big parking lot to get some lunch in Rochester and at the hardware store to pick up some items for the trailer for the weekend. We headed home and made a mistake in picking which road to go home which unfortunately led us right through downtown Minneapolis. Poor DH trying to drive the big truck and trailer through horrible traffic! We headed home a different way than we came and when we were 20 minutes from home where we planned to load up the horses and head out to the ride so I could volunteer the first day we came up on some flashing lights. We figured someone had just gotten pulled over so we didn't think anything of it until we got closer and saw tons of vehicles on the side of the road and a huge semi and grain trailer rolled over in the field and a completely unrecognizable car smashed to pieces. DH realized his friend was in the car ahead of us stopped and got out to see what she knew. She had missed the accident by 30 seconds (we had missed it by 2 minutes) and when she got there a man was walking down the road away from the scene. She asked if he needed help or if 911 had been called and he mumbled something about no its fine and kept walking. When we got there he was headed toward a corn field until several county sheriffs pulled up and put him in the back of the car. Someone in the middle of the intersection was trying to be necessitated and the truck driver was trapped in the rolled vehicle. We decided we weren't going to be any help so we tried to turn around in a driveway and get out of the way. While trying to back from the driveway a sheriff pulled up and parked right behind us blocking us in. We decided to get out and stay with DH's friend while we waited. They finally got the semi driver out and airlifted him, the person in the intersection passed away, and the man from the field was determined to be the driver and failed a sobriety test (accident occurred at 4:30 pm). Two hours later we were able to get another sheriff to move the vehicle and let us out. By the time we made it home it was too late to pack up the horses and get out to the campsite without us arriving at 11:00 pm and I didn't want to disturb anyone. I sent a huge apology message to the person who was in charge of the volunteers and we packed the trailer and crawled into bed at midnight.

To be continued...


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,* that's so great that you have found a happy medium with sugar. I thought I had found it, but then the scales slipped again.

Your barn situation and "extra-official" perks are ideal. A BO who invites your kids over to use the pool?! And feeds them?! Ding, ding, ding, Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner! So, since this is a private situation, do you have a signed contract or something? One of the reasons I can't see myself getting a horse in the future is because of boarding. If I board here, there is no longer a trainer, which I need, not only for classes, but for when I can't ride myself. If I board where I ride now, I wouldn't be able to go every day and the trails are pretty bad, so I would be stuck in the concrete fishbowl forever. Neither situation is ideal.


*Blue,* wow, that certainly is rough. When I was in college, my Mum was the activities coordinator at an institution for mentally disabled adults, and I sometimes went to help out. That was a tough crowd, let me tell you, and I fully admit that I did not have the psychological wherewithal to be able to deal with that situation for an extended length of time. You should not feel ashamed at all, and special circumstances call for special measures. I truly hope that the new therapist can work wth him.


*Change,* has your granddaughter had prom yet? My son's graduation is on the 18th, and they're renting a bus to take them to some banquet hall to dance that night. That's the closest they get to prom here. Makes me nervous.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Saturday morning we woke up and started finishing our last minute packing. We got the horses loaded around noon and had to stop at the grocery store to get something to bring to the ride potluck. We reached camp at around 3 with a few wrong turns and a few stops on the way. I was sharing a site with another girl new to the sport who I had met on the book of faces but never seen in person. We tried a few wrong campsites before finding her and pulling in. We had an hour to get everyone unloaded and us registered before vet in started. We of course started realizing everything we forgot as soon as we got there. Hay bags were in the other trailer, no bucket straps, we forgot a manure fork. Thankfully with the help of our new friend E we were able to rig everything up to make something that sort of worked. Dog leashes worked for a bucket strap and E lent us an extra hay bag. 

DH, I, and our new friend brought our horses over to experience our first vet in. Stitch (who I was riding) vetted in great. She did get a "hesitates" for the trot out but to me she seemed fine I guess she was just at the end of her lead rope. Chico on the other hand apparently was a 3 on body score which upset DH and started some lectures from the people around about how to feed him better and that they would just barely let us ride. We felt terrible because he had been looking just fine and then we moved Nacho out to the pasture with everyone and apparently he's been keeping Chico out from the food. 
We've been trying to feed him extra and grain him in preparation for the ride but I guess it just wasn't enough. Our new friend E's horse (a 5 year old TWH) was acting up and she got a lecture on how she needed to work on groundwork with him. We walked back to our trailer all of us upset about how the vet in had gone. DH and I felt like the worst horse owners and so did E. DH was about ready to pull out of the ride and head home but he went to work making a salsa for the potluck. A nice lady came up and told us she had a hard keeper and wrote us a list of what she feeds him and a list. 

We went to the ride potluck and then DH and I took our horses out for a quick ride around the trails just to get them stretched out a little. We got back and went to bed.

Sunday morning we woke up and took care of the horses and tacked up before heading to the ride meeting where we were assigned our groups for the ride. Our leader is one of the heads of the Green Bean AERC program who I was already book of faces friends with so I was happy to get to ride with her. I was so nervous that we wouldn't be able to make it for the whole ride. Our group headed out at 9:15 (Novice rides for MNDRA are scored/treated as a CTR) and the 3 novices and our leader started down the trail. At about mile 2 I thought my legs were going to fall off and there was no way we weren't going to have to drop out. After mile 3 Stitch couldn't keep up with all of the long legged Arabians and we stayed about 300 feet behind the group for most of the rest of the ride. Poor girl kept having to canter up to everyone to try to keep up. Surprisingly 17 year old Chico kept up with the group great and had no problem keeping pace with all of the trotting (at home he hates to do more than walk). We made it to the 8 mile water stop and I finally started thinking we could totally handle this. At 10 miles we were too early for our arrival window so we stopped and let the horses graze for awhile. On our walk back through the final 2 miles a bug flew up the leaders nose and he reared but she managed to stay on. We got back 2 minutes before our time window and got in line for the vet in. Stitch made it through the vet out and trotted out fine while I almost bit the dust falling in a rut in the parking lot. DH had to have someone chase Chico at the vet in the night before so he asked if I would come do that again when the group started telling us that was against the rules for the ride and he would have to do it himself or be disqualified. Thankfully one of the other vets spoke up and said for Novice it was fine and we got him through. 

We went to load up the trailer and they started calling for awards. We expected to be last but were pleasantly surprised when Stitch and I came in 10th and Chico was 7th out of the group of 20. 

We loaded up and headed home! Icy Hot is my friend today and I'm avoiding stairs as much as possible. I feel so out of shape!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

Oops forgot trailer Picturers


----------



## AnitaAnne

@QueenofFrance08 that was a lot of obstacles to overcome to get the trailer home! Admire you and your DH determination! 

You both look fabulous! Sounds like a fun ride for you both and placed in the top ten!!!

Not sure about all those rules that the group was talking about, but good to hear you survived it. 

The trailer is HUGE and is really nice inside! You will have lots of fun camping in that. 

@Spanish Rider Don't know about the collagen supplements, have never looked into that. What kind do you use? I do faithfully take a glucosamine/msn/chondroitin supplement daily . 

Interesting that you brought up the Paleo diet. I had tried that at the beginning of the year but unfortunately found it too restrictive. I have seen amazing results in folks that follow it though, so going to try again. Lately have been eating everything that is wrong for the body. 

You are kind to worry about Presu and if his wellbeing is helping you get healthier than it is all good. IMO you are not too big on him though! Plus all this riding has been good for your health and that counts for a lot!!!

@Blue did not realize you had stopped smoking! That must have been hard to do but very important for your health. Plus of course more money to buy horses and chickens and stuff


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Queen,* holy cow, that trailer is huge! You say that your legs were going to fall off. Did you post the whole way?!


----------



## Blue

*carson*, yeah 16 is tough to begin with, but add behavioral problems and it can wreak havoc with a family. Truly hope all goes well for your family.

*Queen* Wow! what a weekend! When you miss an accident that close do you ever wonder if something in the universe is looking out for you? So glad you decided to ride anyway even after the “lectures”. Coming in the top 10 I guess his condition was that bad after all, right? Good job!

*AnitaAnne*, I agree. Being restricted in what I can eat only makes me want it more! Even if I hadn’t thought much about it to begin with. Yeah, I smoked over 3 packs a day for almost 35 years. I decided I wanted to be a non-smoker again, so I just picked a day and woke up a non-smoker. Best thing I ever did for myself. Of course now I have an attachment to wine and all things consumable! Sadly, I’m a very good cook. It’s a good thing I have big hefty horses!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@AnitaAnne Yes there were a lot of obstacles but having a comfortable bed to sleep in and somewhere for the dogs to hang out while we were gone was totally worth it!

@SpanishRider; It was nowhere near the biggest trailer at the ride either! The one next to us had a satellite dish on it! It is a good size since it's a 4 horse but it doesn't even have the full living quarters which would make it much bigger! And yes, except for the last 2 miles and when poor short legged girl had to canter to catch up to the group I was posting the whole ride!


----------



## Blue

Posting the whole ride! I don’t think I could post for 1 mile. Good on you!


----------



## phantomhorse13

@SwissMiss : glad you finally got some saddle time! hope you get more to balance out all the work.

@AnitaAnne : glad that you have someone to help you with Kahlua. I am sure you would rather be doing it yourself though. what is the timeframe on treatment for your knees?

@Change : sorry momma nature isn't cooperating again - how frustrating!

@Spanish Rider : I sure don't think you are nuts!! I give you SO much credit for being able to stick with a paleo diet - I would never have the self control or willpower (though having such a change in your health on it is likely a really strong motivator). I think Presu is blowing hard at the passage because he is working hard doing that movement - they puff doing it on long lines without any rider at all, too!

@Blue : quitting smoking (and staying quit) is a HUGE deal. I think you def deserve some slack in other areas if it keeps you quit.

@QueenofFrance08 : omg I was on the edge of my seat for your whole saga!! I am do glad everything worked out in the end. I hope you will go back and do more rides. The trailer looks really nice and I loved the trail pics!


I was surprised to get a call first thing in the morning asking if I could help with potatoes. Keith and Gina are short on help after one of the guys took another job, so of course I said yes. I have never helped with cutting the seed potatoes before, so it was a learning experience.

Anybody need a tote of potatoes?!










The cutter is yet another piece of equipment with a billion moving parts that are just asking for potatoes to get stuck in!










I have no idea what the handles of the totes are sewed on with, but I was amazed every time one got picked up that the bag didn't just explode. One of those weighs 3-4 THOUSAND pounds!!











Once I was done helping, I got Iggy out. The whole story is in my journal.




























Tomorrow I hope to get more saddle time, but need to grocery shop and run other errands first.


----------



## SwissMiss

Spanish Rider said:


> Your barn situation and "extra-official" perks are ideal. A BO who invites your kids over to use the pool?! And feeds them?! Ding, ding, ding, Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner! So, since this is a private situation, do you have a signed contract or something? One of the reasons I can't see myself getting a horse in the future is because of boarding. If I board here, there is no longer a trainer, which I need, not only for classes, but for when I can't ride myself. If I board where I ride now, I wouldn't be able to go every day and the trails are pretty bad, so I would be stuck in the concrete fishbowl forever. Neither situation is ideal.


Lol, sometimes I have to pinch myself too! Too nice to be true, right? :shock:
And no, we don't have a signed contract, just a verbal agreement (barely :wink"). No set rules, hence the "interview". I am still taken aback when the BO thanks me for cleaning stalls - Ahem, my horse is allowed to live here, I like to help! 
Would there be a possibility to board your horse privately as well and then haul in for lessons with your trainer?


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> Red dirt skiing :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Y'know, I thought your own invention of a new form of hang-gliding involving a horse and a base jumping suit was very funny to visualise the other day!  (other thread on falling off)

Aren't we a merry bunch here! :rofl:

Very best wishes for your knee. :hug:


----------



## SueC

Spanish Rider said:


> DH cooked today - roasted sea bass and grilled cuttlefish with garlic alioli. Mmmmm...


Drool! :dance-smiley05: (partial to good seafood, and this sounds fabulous!)


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@Blue I have 2 gaited horses but they're nowhere near ready to do even a 12 mile ride but I'm hoping I can get them in shape soon so I don't have to post so much!

@phantomhorse13 We're already signed up for the 10 mile intro ride at Border Battle Boogie in a week and a half! I'm excited because that one is treated like a LD/Endurance instead of a CTR. I know the conversation about heart rate monitors is going on in your journal right now and I was wondering how you get yours to stay under your saddle? I got one for Valentines Day and tried it once but it slid out from under the saddle every mile or so! I would love to use it since I think my ride for this year will continue to be DH's APHA mare who obviously has a harder time recovering. 

Tried to give the yearlings a bath last night. One got loose in the yard (he wont go anywhere without his buddy so we weren't worried) and the other had a meltdown about the water. We ended up trying to brush the matts and crusty turds out and using the sponge DH got as his completion award from the ride  2 hours later only one was half clean :shock: It might take all summer to get them clean....


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> I’m getting more and more comfortable with this iPad. I just can’t seem to post pics here. It lets me retrieve them but won’t upload. *SueC*? Does your DH know anything about iPads?


Unfortunately no; both of us stick with desktop or laptop computers for IT and don't do anything smaller, including i-phones.

About the photos though, I've only ever been able to post photos here by having them located elsewhere online, and then putting the URL into "insert image" in the dialogue box. If anyone else has an i-pad / is doing photos directly, maybe they can help out?

Sorry to read about your son. I can't imagine how hard that must be, but I do know, and from personal experience, that "no contact" is often a very sensible and useful medium-term (and if required, long-term) strategy for dealing with abusive family members. Basic respect is essential for any sort of meaningful relationship. We shouldn't accept less than that just because it's family; although it's often hard to arrive at this conclusion. Breaking contact also means that the offending party has to take a good look at himself/herself should they wish to resume a respectful relationship.

You have a lot on your plate presently. Hope you will fill up the time and energy freed up by stepping away from this situation with nurturing, positive things and with kind people who truly appreciate you. :hug:


----------



## Spanish Rider

> Drool! (partial to good seafood, and this sounds fabulous!)


I grew up near the coast of New England, and here in Spain my FIL was a fishmonger until his retirement, so I haven't often eaten bad seafood. :smile: Here, there is a greater variety than other areas because Spain has ports to the Atlantic as well as the Mediterranean. My FIL, though, knows how to identify the best pieces, so it's always best to go to the fish market with him, and my MIL is quite a seafood chef after so many years of preparing it for lunch as well as dinner most days. Following her recipe, the sea bass is roasted on a bed of sautéed onions and potatoes, drizzled with olive oil, garlic, fresh parsley and lemon juice. Not much, so it only works if the fish is very fresh. 


Worrisome day at the barn.  Erimitaño is being sold by his owner (not my trainer). When I got to the barn this morning, another gentleman was riding him, and trainer told me he was a potential buyer sent over by the owner. He was a very experienced rider, and I am wondering whether I should have known who he was, but I never go to horse shows.:icon_rolleyes:

Anyway, after half an hour of cantering with half passes and flying lead changes, then passage (yes, the passage I have been working on with him), I was my turn. Ermi's heart was racing a mile a minute, which reminded me of *phantom* and her heart monitor.:smile: So we walked before working, and potential buy stayed to watch and see how he moved from the ground. I actually began to think that perhaps I should not make Ermi look too good so this guy would be less interested! I mean, where is a good balk and rear when you need one?!! When we started, he was a little spitfire and I had to calm him down. He wanted to change leads constantly, so my aids had to be stronger to keep him in check. Plus, buyer dude was riding circles with uneven hands (one much higher than the other) and he must have laid heavy on his outer leg, because Ermi was "drifting" haunches out. Can you tell that I don't like riding after someone else?

Well, trainer and buyer left to talk, and Ermi and I cooled down. I did not ride long, because he was chomping on the bit, saying, "I've been a good boy. Can we go now?" 

I would be very upset if Ermi were sold. He is very strong, but that is making me stronger, and he is such a good, responsive boy. I try not to fall in love with the horses I ride regularly, but he has such a sweet disposition, unlike other school masters like Presu, who have seen hundreds of riders come and go. However, I cannot buy a horse now, and even if I could, I would not be paying the $15,000 asking price for him. So, I have to face the fact that he might not be around very much longer.

On a high point, buyer dude said I rode very well.  Dammit!:twisted:


----------



## SueC

I wouldn't like to lose a regular horse either, @*Spanish Rider* , and Ermi sounds like a horse it would be so easy to get fond of.

That recipe sounds great; I'm going to try doing that with my next bit of fresh fish. The recipe reminds me a little in composition of the Portuguese Fish Stew I've made a couple of times from a cookbook; potatoes, onions, olive oil, garlic and herbs go well with fish - that stew is actually an oven bake and sort of layers the ingredients.

Hello everyone! :wave:

I'm not quite caught up yet but have been following your nutritional discussion with great interest and I agree that refined sugar and flour are big problems in the huge quantities in which they feature in the modern processed diet of a lot of Western countries.

I spent my first 11 years in Europe, going backwards and forwards between Germany and Italy, which are are also genetically my ancestral tribes, so to speak. So, I had been a big fan of Mediterranean eating - and then we moved to 1980s Australia. Back then, in the place we landed in Western Australia (it wasn't multicultural Sydney, which I enjoyed living in for a couple of years in my 30s), just to give you an idea, you couldn't get decent bread, >90% of bread sold was white sliced spongy stuff in plastic bags that didn't even have a crunchy crust, let alone decent, nutritionally valuable ingredients; and you couldn't get olives unless you went to a specialist deli, and when I made a pizza for (non-Italian) school friends they said, "What's that green stuff?" (oregano) and "Where's the pineapple?" LOL

Australia has a lot of monocultural broadacre farming and back then was all about wheat and sheep, and beef. Nobody seemed to have heard of rye or barley or millet etc, nor did they want to eat oats. There's a lot of gluten intolerance here which we think is basically due to gluten overload and eating that's too monotonous. I'd been used to eating as much rye and oats and rice as wheat and wondered about the wheat monomania. These days I am fortunate to be able to get good stoneground wholemeal wheat (old strain), spelt and rye, and I bake all our bread, but bread isn't the centrepiece of our diet, even though it's mostly wholemeal.

When we moved to our small farm I started a permaculture F&V garden 7 years ago and now, like the Mediterranean cultures, we eat lots of whatever is in the garden at the time. This is the first time in my life I've been able to have a garden like this.


Christmas Mandala VIII – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australiac by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


Mixed Mandala Bed – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


Corn, Spaghetti Squashes and Tomatoes – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


Tomatoes and Rhubarb – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


I get my vegetables as seeds from an heirloom seed supplier (old varieties; a lot of F&V these days is bred for high sugar content and shelf life, not taste and nutrition) and have a little greenhouse for starting the more vulnerable of these:


Mini-Greenhouse At Christmas – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


The parsley, mint and spring onions are going crazy and it's tomato season, so I'll make tabbouleh tonight and we'll have a mountain of that on fresh wholemeal pita, with cubes of seasoned lamb, Greek yoghurt and sweet chilli sauce.


Lamb, Tabbouleh and Flatbread – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

The silverbeet is going equally mad so I'm making a lot of gozleme at the moment - a Turkish thing which is like a cross between pocket pizzas and stuffed pancakes - filled with silverbeet and feta, with the pockets pan-fried in olive oil. A herb and tomato salad goes well with that. You wouldn't believe how much silverbeet can be stuffed into gozleme: I had trouble fitting the huge bunch I brought in into the sink to wash, and all of it, once steamed and squeezed, fitted into 6 pockets with the cheese and seasonings. This much silverbeet - the amount in that huge green bucket:


Kitchen Snapshot I – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


We also get lots of beans and potatoes:


Home Grown – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

The beans make an excellent mixed salad - friend's recipe is in the Flickr caption (click on it) if anyone wants it, we were mad about this salad in the summer just past:


Trudy’s Bean Salad – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


We also grow and eat a lot of pumpkins:


Turks Turbans and their Uses - Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr



Harvest Table – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australiac by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


The fruit trees are starting to give us respectable yields, so we're eating a lot of apples at the moment and after a bountiful summer I've got lots of frozen steamed peaches, plums and nectarines (no sugar) which will go into fruit crumbles (made with oats, nuts and a little honey) for our hot winter breakfasts when apple season is over. 


Satsuma Plum Harvest I – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr


The cherries don't make it to the freezer yet, but one day! 


Cherry Harvest I – Red Moon Sanctuary, Redmond, Western Australia by Brett and Sue Coulstock, on Flickr

Just starting to get berry harvests too, and those things also freeze well and make the most delicious instant ice sorbet when blended with fresh orange juice. Pure fruit sorbet!

As you can see, I'm totally food obsessed and we've turned into a good pair of hippies these days. It is actually such a nice thing to have a food garden, and yet for so much of my life that wasn't practical. It's great to be able to put roots down in a place, after gypsying around half my life.

Speaking of food, now I'd better go and feed old Romeo his big breakfast bucket.



Hope everyone has a great day and that you all enjoy your food!


----------



## Celeste

@SueC Your garden and produce are beautiful!! I used to love to grow our own food. I made yogurt and I made sourdough bread. That was when my kids were little and I had endless energy. Somewhere along the line, it got to be like work. There is something very pleasing about growing your own food though.


----------



## SwissMiss

@SueC, all that talk about food makes me hungry :wink: And your garden is beautiful. I know there is A LOT of work involved, but I am quite jealous! Especially about the rhubarb! Always had tons of it in Switzerland, but it is simply too hot here in MS for it to grow properly  At least mint, lemon balm and basil are growing nicely....
Another perk of Raya's boarding situation is BO's green thumb. Tons of berries and even more persimmons (yum) that need to be eaten....
Had to laugh about your comment about Australian bread. Am feeling the same here - so I started to bake my own bread. Spoiled the kiddos enough that they don't eat store-bought bread anymore 
@phantomhorse13, just a little bag of potatoes :rofl: Glad that Iggy is starting to behave the way he is supposed to! And he was fine with the school bus full of kids?????? Raya would have been out of there in no time!
@QueenofFrance08, posting for almost 10 miles?????? And you are still able to walk???? There is a reason I like gaited horses, lol


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SueC,* I've seen photos of your garden before, and I have to say that I'm very envious. My mother is a big gardener as she was born at the start of WWII and lived the Victory Garden days. So, I have a lot of inherited knowledge about New England gardening, but have had to learn about gardening in central Spain. Curiously, ours is not the Mediterranean climate. We are at 2100 feet, so we get sub-freezing temps in the winter and 110º dry wind in the summer. The worst of both worlds. Plus, in the summer our clay soil turns to terracotta under the Spanish sun, and it's too dry for our compost pile to actually compost! I have spent the past 7 years amending and amending. 

Unfortunately, my habit/need of going to the US in the summers limits my vegetable gardening terribly, and fruit trees here are _extremely_ difficult in this climate of extremes. Only real toughies survive here: fig trees, almonds, hazelnuts, pomegranates and olive trees. Even so, I have only ever harvested 3 figs, 1 almond, 6 hazelnuts, 0 pomegranates and 0 olives. Laughable, actually. We do quite a bit better with our grapes, although the blackberries haven't produced anything either.

I am starting to get interested in winter gardening, as we eat quite a bit of cauliflower, cabbage and the like. I might try starting a cold frame in the next few years. If I tried a hoop, it would just be blown away.

Funny you mention Turkey. I was an exchange student living with a family in Adana in 1987. So, I take it from your comment that you are not originally Australian?


*SwissMiss,* about bread: my kids are the same. We either get bread from the local baker or I use the bread machine. They cannot _stand_ sandwich bread out of a plastic bag. Spoilt little ******s.

For a time, I was looking at purchasing one of those home mills popular in central Europe to mill your own flour, etc., but there very very expensive and I didn't even know where I could buy spelt, rye, etc. Too much of a hassle.


*Celeste,* sourdough bread? Ooooh, now there's and idea of something to try making.


*Phantom,* while we don't harvest potatoes here, they do use those same sacks for building materials here (our homes are brick and cement - no trees for lumber). In fact, I've got one on my driveway right now with sand in it.

How long did it take to harvest so many potatoes?!


----------



## SueC

@Blue, this post made today might help with photos:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/why-i-gotta-trot-645777/page190/#post1970535667


----------



## Blue

SueC, I will try that again. It’s what I’ve been doing, but it occurs to me that I’ve been trying 2 at a time. I will try one and see how that goes. But, right now, I’ve got to get going to get to work!


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@SueC Your gardens are beautiful! I do not have a green thumb at all and the closest I will ever get to something like that is a magazine picture!

@SwissMiss I couldn't walk most of Sunday and stairs are still hard but I think we're all ignoring the fact that @phantomhorse13 does 2 times the distance I did basically every day! I feel like such a baby hurting that much after only 12 miles!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,* I have often had problems trying to post more than 1 photo.


----------



## SwissMiss

@Blue, for some reason I can't post more than 1 picture form my surface or the ipad, but no problems to attach more from my (old) desktop... *shrug*


----------



## AnitaAnne

OMG y'all are killing me with all this food talk! 

First it is @phantomhorse13 with giant sacks of potatoes! Don't know why but I started craving all things potato...

Those sacks btw would be fabulous fun in a potato sack race! We could all fit in one  

Iggy is being such a good boy with you! Splashing through puddles, climbing mountains and ignoring screaming school buses! Maybe he was just bored before...

@SueC Those gardens are superb!! What joy to grow such nutritious and delicious food and so many varieties! WOW. Your food is nothing like what I have ever seen. Your whole life and home just amazes me. It is like you live on a different planet or something...

@Spanish Rider hmm. Ermi is for sale :frown_color: sounds as if the potential buyer really liked him too, but why wouldn't he?? You really must teach that horse some airs above the ground quickly :twisted:

Your climate sounds very harsh; maybe your Audreys' will stay manageable. 

You must have the strength of superman to stick to your May diet while baking all those bakery goods for the kiddos. 

@Blue hope you can post pictures soon. Any chance of a return of your computer? 

@SwissMiss you do win the prize for best BO! Wait, that doesn't sound quite right does it???  Um let me change that to you have the most gracious barn owner EVER! Knocking on doors sometimes pays off handsomely. Do you recall how difficult it was to make the decision to board there? 

Do you have an eta on your new saddle yet?
@QueenofFrance08 posting for ten miles! That is certainly a successful ride for you both. Can see where climbing stairs afterwards would take more super-human strength...


----------



## phantomhorse13

@QueenofFrance08 : so glad to hear your next ride is already planned! I generally don't have issues with the leads on the heart rate monitor moving unless the girth one detaches from the velcro.. which one are you having trouble with? Is it coming forward or backward? And what brand monitor is it?

@Spanish Rider : I am drooling over all the talk of seafood!! I am so sorry to hear that Ermi is for sale. I can imagine having the buyer watching you ride was miserable. I will cross my fingers and toes the buyer wasn't interested!

@SueC : growing all that food yourself must give you an amazing sense of accomplishment, as it is no easy task.



Yesterday, I got Sultan and George out. The whole story, with more pics, is in my journal.

First up was Sultan!



















Next up was George! I was actually about to swing my leg over when my phone rang. It was my dad, who isn't one to call much, so of course I paused to answer it. Seems he and mom had met an old family friend for lunch and since they were halfway here, they wanted to know if they could come visit and spend the night. I was a bit taken aback, but certainly couldn't say no!



















I had just finished when my parents arrived. Luckily they were happy to wander around looking at the new building and the flowers while I fed the horses and jumped in the shower before dinner. It was nice to see them and I was glad the house wasn't too much of a disaster. 

They left after breakfast this morning.

Today, I got Iggy out. The whole story, with more pics and a video, is in my journal.



















Tomorrow there is a chance of storms all afternoon, so I am hoping I can get in some saddle time before the fun starts..


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Anybody need a tote of potatoes?!


"Would you like fries with that?" ;-)

Biggest bag of potatoes I've ever seen! We love potatoes at our house, in all its myriad delicious forms. I don't think there is such a thing as a bad potato dish...


----------



## phantomhorse13

SueC said:


> We love potatoes at our house, in all its myriad delicious forms. I don't think there is such a thing as a bad potato dish...


Agreed! I love all things potato.. I just need to become a better cook to take advantage of our supply.


----------



## SueC

AnitaAnne said:


> OMG y'all are killing me with all this food talk!
> 
> First it is @*phantomhorse13* with giant sacks of potatoes! Don't know why but I started craving all things potato...


Same here. What an amazing potato bag size, @phantomhorse13! 




> Those sacks btw would be fabulous fun in a potato sack race! We could all fit in one


:rofl: Synchronised jumping team!

I lose count of how many times your excellent imagination causes me to laugh out loud.




> @*SueC* Those gardens are superb!! What joy to grow such nutritious and delicious food and so many varieties! WOW. Your food is nothing like what I have ever seen. Your whole life and home just amazes me. It is like you live on a different planet or something...


It actually feels like that, compared to before moving here. Thanks AnitaAnne and everyone here for the food garden compliments. But alas, I am a mere grasshoppah... only quite a beginner food gardener still, lots of things I haven't managed to grow from seed yet, like cauliflower (but I've got three different varieties of kale going).

The real secret why things are growing so well is in the compost. We have lots of different varieties of animal manure to compost, as well as compost toilets which recycle our own nutrients safely back to the garden., and it's just nutrition and beneficial bacteria city! Permaculture makes it much easier too than conventional vegetable gardening which harvests the whole plant after growing it in a monoculture. Beds always have mature plants in; things are only removed when really dead or in excess, and young plants are planted in the shelter of the older ones, in a mixed planting. So much less work. The worms do most of the work underground, I hardly ever dig. Nature working for us!




> @*SwissMiss* you do win the prize for best BO!


And there you go again! :rofl:


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Agreed! I love all things potato.. I just need to become a better cook to take advantage of our supply.


While you're here, @phantomhorse13, let me just say how lovely it always is to be able to see photos of your gorgeous working Arabians and other lovely athletic horses you ride. Partially it is a bit of nostalgia for when my late Arabian mare and I did endurance, and in a way a part of me is living that vicariously through your posts now. So many different interesting things to do with life, and not enough time or energy to do them all - how does anyone get _bored_?

*All: *And I feel like that reading all the posts of the varied and talented lives of this group, and I can never respond to everything, but let me assure you that all of you are much appreciated and I love reading your interesting "reports" and seeing the photos from all around the world. Far better than a newspaper. Go ye forth and do your stuff, you cool people! :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SueC you like my warped sense of humor? Thank you kind lady, you are unique in so many ways! 

I can't grow much of anything here that doesn't immediately turn into food for the birds and the bees. Squirrels too most likely...can admire anyone who manages to get a crop to the table! 

My chickens are doing splendidly in their new pen and are healthy and happy. I am glad I finally learnt some self control and limited myself to the four young Ida Browns and of course Mr. Butter. 

Here they are enjoying their space and treats!


----------



## SueC

@*AnitaAnne* , warped senses of humour are the best! ;-) Speaking of, you may like this, I remembered it yesterday and cited it elsewhere, a much quoted saying when I was beginning to ride as a kid: *"A horse descends steeply to the right and left and is after the life of the rider."

*What breed is Mr Butter? I like his feathered feet! Best wishes to your knee! There are good books and movies if you have enforced rest. My dog is bothering me to get up, so I need to leave my warm soft bed now and start chores! (On DH's days off we have breakfast in bed and read for a bit, and the dog is sitting here pointing at her watch!)


----------



## AnitaAnne

For the ones that don't know the story of Mr. Butter I will give a short recap. 

I reside in a rural subdivision, although my property is not actually part of the subdivision, it surrounds me. I used to be outside of the City limits, but at some point unknown to me it swallowed up my property, although there are no records to prove that. I do believe it happened when the county tax map system was computerized and the folks probably didn't know what that big X over certain parcels meant. 

Anyway, one day a few years ago I decided to get some baby chicks again. Had resisted for years but just caved one day. Wanting to be a good neighbor I only purchased baby pullets. 

This was working well and I was getting so many eggs I gave them away at work. But I kept wanting more, and more. One day saw the Bantams babies on sale for half price! Nothing I like better than a bargain!! Only problem is they were straight run. I didn't want a Rooster as I felt the neighbors would complain. So I studied the chicks until I felt quite certain which were baby roos and which were baby hens. 

Unfortunately, there were not enough baby pullets, so my sixth chick was a little buff Cochin Bantam that I was sure was male :frown_color:

Within a few weeks it was obvious he was a Roo so I started trying to find him a home. Came up empty. No one wanted a baby Roo, especially not a Bantam. What to do...what to do...

Got the bright idea to get my little Roo fixed, then maybe I could keep him :smile:

Started calling vets looking for one to do the deed. Many of the places hung up, some giggling and some snorting :icon_rolleyes: So I started leading off with "Please don't hang up on me, I really am seriously looking for a vet to fix my little Rooster. It is called caponizing and can be done. Please don't hang up. Please ask the vet." 

After numerous refusals and a lot of snickering, I finally was referred to a vet in Birmingham that would consider it! They made an appointment but needed a name for the patient. I am terrible at names, and all I could think of was he looks like a hunk of butter. So Mr. Butter he became. I popped him in a plastic kennel and away we went. 

Mr. Butter goes to Birmingham


----------



## AnitaAnne

Here is Mr. Butter with his original Bantam girls. The three redheads also Cochin Bantams; Lucy, Reba and Ginger. Also hiding in the background is the surviving Sebright Bantam Little Cici. 

I really do miss them especially Reba as she was my broody momma and used to me carrying her around. The Bantam girls were given to a friend, but she did not want Mr. Butter...

They did so enjoy their trips out on the grass. That is not possible anymore because of the barn pup :frown_color: Have thought about putting some sod in their yard though, is that crazy or what???


----------



## Blue

*AnitaAnne*, I loved reading your recap! Even though I was here for the original event and followed along, it was great fun to relive a memory. Thanks for sharing that with us again.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Blue said:


> *AnitaAnne*, I loved reading your recap! Even though I was here for the original event and followed along, it was great fun to relive a memory. Thanks for sharing that with us again.


Thank you kindly @Blue I guess I should mention that even though Mr. Butter did become a capon, he still crowed and eventually a neighbor complained. Animal control paid a visit :evil:

So most of my chickens are now living at a friends place, and although I am sure they have a good life, I do still miss them. 

Those Bantams would be great for those places that allow birds in the city, as they are small and easy to manage. One of my neighbors that benefited from all my eggs really liked those Bantam eggs. She claimed they were the perfect size to cook inside a ring of toast. 

Chickens are really a lot of fun aren't they? How many do you have now?


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@AnitaAnne I too laughed out loud at the idea of the Potato Sack Races

@phantomhorse13 I have the Polar one. The electrode I have trouble with is the one that isn't attached to the girth. I should try it again and see if I have the same problem...

We took Chico and Stitch out last night for the first time since the ride and boy were they fired up! Neither one could stand still and we did a lot of circles before deciding a ride in the arena was the best plan for the night. Chico, who normally has to be encouraged to even walk as he prefers to stand still trotted the whole time! We plan to get them out to the trails at the park on Sunday. 

We have 9 chickens and 2 ducks, 6 chickens from last Spring and 3 chickens and 2 ducks from this year. We had a similar Straight Run incident and ended up with a rooster but ours is MEAN! He attacks me, the dogs, DH, and anything that comes near him. Our 65 lb dog is terrified of him! I've gotten to the point where I wont go anywhere near where he is standing (I'm a big baby and flying animals freak me out). 

I have a funny story about getting our chickens. We moved out from Minneapolis to DH's home town in December of 2015 in hopes that we would be able to get more land out this way and be able to spend more time outside. Of course, moving in December there wasn't a whole lot of options of homes to purchase and with 3 dogs renting wasn't really an option. DH's parents had a house in town for sale at the time and they offered it to us at a good price because they had bought their dream lake home so we took them up on it and moved into town. It was an improvement because we had gone from about a 6X6 ft yard in Minneapolis to 3/4 of an acre but it still wasn't what we were dreaming of so I kept an eye on the real estate listings. January of 2017 DH and I decided to drive past a house 25 minutes out of town with 10 acres that had been listed for over 300 days. We really liked it so we called the listing realtor and asked him about it. He said there was an offer on it but we could still get in quickly if we moved fast, we knew we had to sell our house in town so we said no it wasn't worth it. He thought about it for a minute and said he knew of another house with land, he was actually selling it for his cousin, but it wasn't as nice as the one that we asked about. We told him we would like to see it and found another house a little farther out to check out and made plans to go the next weekend. We were convinced we were going to love the house we picked and hate the one he told us about. Shocker, it was the opposite! We were in love with the house (it was all set up for horses, the lady before us was a distance rider) and made a conditional offer that was accepted and listed our house which we had to sell in 30 days or our offer would lapse.

So you're probably wondering what this has to do with chickens.... Well DH was so excited that he could get some chickens at the farm that he went to Runnings during the weeks where they sell chicks (obviously bad decision). I got home from work one day to find 4 little peeping chickens in our basement.... In town.... In the house we were trying to sell.... I was NOT HAPPY! Obviously it ended up turning out, we sold the house and I made him take his new pets to work with him when we had a showing on a house (thank goodness he works for his dad) and now they're very happy farm chickens who do a great job of bug control at our house. Moral of the story, don't let DH go to any store where chicks are for sale! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Sue,* well, if you want to live vicariously, here is a helmet-cam video from the Kentucky Three-Day Event two weeks ago. 



 Every now and then, I miss jumping, and videos like this satiate my appetite (and then I realize "There is NO WAY I will be doing that again!"). The horse is a 17-year old OTTB gelding, and only 16.3 hh. Such a good boy!

Breakfast in bed? You treat yourselves well. I must admit that I have never had breakfast in bed - reminds me too much of being hospitalized.


*AniteAnne,* if I lived in one spot year-round, I would definitely try raising chickens, too. My MIL is actualy getting interested in having chickens, and she is turning the kids' old playhouse into a coop. The neighbors' reactions will be interesting... Oh, and did I ever mention that my Dad grew up on a chicken farm? Between 5 and 8 thousand birds at any one time (and 23 barn cats, so he says). That was way back when the feed bags came in printed cotton sacks, and my grandmother used to make them shirts and quilts out of them. The word "capon" is the same in Spanish, and my MIL's father used to DIY their capons. Now I am curious as to how it's done...

I thought of you during class today: a 4 yr old who was being lunged escaped (BO has a broken rib from the Global Champions, and is still weak) and came galloping right up behind me. I got out of the way, and trainer told me to get off. Once the horse had been re-caught, I had to re-mount in the outdoor, without my stool. I did it! I hadn't done that in years, and it was super hard. I will stick to my stool, thank you! 



I was nosy today during class with Ermitaño and asked about the potential buyer from the other day. Trainer says he is a trainer in Madrid, looking for a lesson horse and that he needs a larger horse because he has adult students, incuding a Dutch woman who is apparently taller than I. So, I wasn't too happy to hear that, because Ermi would be a good fit for his needs, although he does not want to pay so much (who does?) and he wanted a horse with more training. I dunno, we'll see what happens.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider WOOT!! Thanks for posting that ride at Rolex. Was sitting on the edge of my seat riding along with them. Although I rode jumpers never did cross country and now I would be too chicken (pun intended) to try. Those jumps look so solid...

Capons used to be much more common back in the days when baby chicks were not as easy to sex at birth. Many farmers caponized the extra roos themselves. I thought about doing it myself, but no. Too risky. Backyard farmers are attempting it though, as the focus is changing to more home grown food again instead of mass produced and nearly 50% of eggs are roos. 

Roosters I have had in the past all seemed to become mean over time, so really didn't want any as my only goal was eggs. Mr. Butter is rather timid but very kind and protective to his hens, so really an asset to me, plus I worked so hard to keep him, he is a special bird. 

Large commercial chicken houses with thousands are not so healthy for the birds or the workers...

Will keep fingers crossed that Ermi stays there, after all weren't you told he was to be YOUR trail mount? So you performed an emergency dismount and mount from the ground? You are getting much stronger!! 

@QueenofFrance08 baby chicks in the house when you are trying to sell it? Oh my that is hilarious!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: And he carried them to work with him? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Could just picture the facial expression of the agent when she/he caught sight of the little dears. Agents seem to hate ANY normal pets in the house :icon_rolleyes:

How are your little chicks doing? Got eggs? Watch out for your DH, he might become addicted to chicken math...very dangerous stuff. 

Your farm sounds like a dream place.


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider I got tired just watching that event ride you posted. I wish some of the people that say that equestrian events do not belong in the olympics because it is not an athletic sport have to try that ride on that horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Celeste said:


> @Spanish Rider I got tired just watching that event ride you posted. I wish some of the people that say that equestrian events do not belong in the olympics because it is not an athletic sport have to try that ride on that horse.


Amen sister! The rider was breathing heavier than the horse and sounded like she was going to collapse as soon as she dismounted! Not that I blame her, I would have hit the ground long before the finish line...


----------



## AnitaAnne

Looking at the weather for the week ahead I may have to break down and turn on the air conditioning. 

Going to be highs in the 90's F and lows in the mid to upper 60's

:wave: goodbye spring, hello summer


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@Spanish Rider I felt nervous just watching that video! I can't believe that horse can canter for that long! 

@AnitaAnne They're doing great! 6 of them (including mean rooster) are a year old now and we get lots of eggs from them. Last year we had so many that I was giving away cartons and cartons at work every week. This year.... Someone (DH) taught the dogs it was fun to crack open eggs and eat them raw. Then the dogs learned where the eggs can be found and they go and help themselves. We almost had to go buy eggs this week because the girls ate them all :evil: Plus the chickens are pretty much free range this time of year so it takes awhile to figure out where they are laying all of their eggs... Most are in their coop but last year one of the ladies went rogue and laid all hers in the hayloft and we didn't figure it out for a few weeks....


----------



## Spanish Rider

> I got tired just watching that event ride you posted.


Me, too! I don't know if this is normal, but when I ride I breath in rhythm with the canter (exhaling on 1 of the 1-2-3), so as I was watching the video I unconsciously started breathing and rocking along with them!



> I would have hit the ground long before the finish line...


I know, right?! I mean, those triangular jumps? and in the water? Yeah, they'd need a scuba recovery team to fish me out of there! 



> I can't believe that horse can canter for that long!


Crazy! And it was a three-day event, too.


----------



## SueC

Great story, AnitaAnne! :rofl: I can just imagine the telephone conversations with the veterinary surgeries.

I had some similar ones last November, albeit in a much darker tone as it was not a happy occasion. Sunsmart's mother was irrecoverably ill with a pituitary tumour just short of her 28th birthday, and needed to be put down. Owing to: 

1) having seen a chemical euthanasia go horribly wrong in a horse I knew as a teenager, and
2) having unexpectedly had a falling-backwards-off-the-cliff experience going under for my first anaesthetic, instead of the drifting off peacefully I had vainly imagined (mentioned this to the anaesthetist for second time around and he said, "Oh, you are one of _those_, I'll give you a special cocktail to prevent that happening again" - and that was fine, except as they were wheeling me into theatre I was going, "Oh, your scrubs are such a _lovely_ green, and _look_ at all this stainless steel, and all this _amazing_ technology, _wow_, what a privilege to live in the 20th century!"), and
3) not wishing to poison the local wildlife with the horse carcass, and
4) not having a firearm ourselves...

...I had to ring around at various veterinary surgeries saying, "Do you have a veterinarian who can shoot our horse?" and listen to icy silence and lectures on "best practice" (which is best practice for the onlooker and the pharmaceutical companies - it's never pretty having to inject the quantities required to kill a horse, plus my horses don't enjoy getting needles stuck in them).

Eventually we found one. We were between vets as our lovely locum had left, and the guy who turned up was a very experienced and excellent horse specialist, who also is a keen horseman himself and knows how to handle horses without upsetting them. So the upshot is, we now have another really good veterinarian we can call, and he came back with his mobile crush and power dental tools to do some tooth maintenance for two of our horses recently.

It was interesting talking to him about the difficulty obtaining a veterinarian who would shoot a horse. That never used to be an issue, and humane large-animal killers (the captive bolt ones) used to be a part of practically every veterinarian's professional kit. He told us that he'd tried to obtain a captive bolt device for the practice when he joined it, but that the bureaucracy around it was so ridiculous that he ended up desisting, and now uses his own gun, which he can do because he is a licensed shooter. Coming from Africa, he was surprised about the Australian bureaucracy. And you know, who's going to use a captive bolt device for fell deeds? It has to be used at extremely close range. "Come here and put your head against this!" - how's that going to work?

/end rant


----------



## phantomhorse13

@AnitaAnne : love the pics of the girls and Mr Butter! don't envy you the coming high temps, though they are coming this way too mid-week.

@QueenofFrance08 : are you tucking the lead all the way behind the shoulder blade? That almost pocket beside the withers is where mine seems to sit still best. Loved the chicken story!

@Spanish Rider : you are way braver than I am if watching that video makes you miss jumping!! Glad to hear that man doesn't seem too interested in Ermi!

@SueC : ugh to having to go to such lengths to get someone to put down your mare.. like the idea wasn't painful enough! I can't imagine trying to find a vet around here who would euth via firearm..


Today I got Sultan and George out between storms. The whole story, with more pics, is in my journal.



















Then I hopped on Iggy bareback for a quick mosey.










Tomorrow I head north for the Bare Bones ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne

@SueC yes, dealing with bureaucracy is horrible. Your country seems to be a bit more controlling that here. Not sure why that is but we are a nation of rebels...

I had to put my poor Dreamer down this past fall too. He coincidently was also 28. Kept loosing weight even with massive amounts of feed and wouldn't eat hay anymore at all. I got so much flack from people who think they know what is best for my own horse. Jeez. It is hard enough to lose what was most likely my best horse. 
@phantomhorse13 have a great trip and a fun ride! Hope to see lots of pictures and your fabulous videos. 
@QueenofFrance08 we found a lot of eggs hiding in a corner of Kahlua's stall when we cleaned it out before her arrival. Those eggs were thanks to the neighbors at the barn. As soon as we took all the eggs, they quit putting eggs there! Sneaky hens...

Today I only got one egg. Looked around to make sure they weren't hiding some, but think it is the heat that has slowed production. Its ok though because I don't need so many eggs!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I got a nice, but short ride in on Chivas yesterday. Figured if I was ok to work I was ok to ride! Unfortunately he has a bit of a stone bruise so we mostly just walked around. 

Tonight I lunged Kahlua for a bit w/t in both directions and she did just fine. Was kicking up at her belly a lot but I think that was a fly issue so not too concerned. I need to buy some more fly spray. We've been putting out fly predators but they don't seem to be working as well as we hoped. 

Tomorrow it is bath day!


----------



## SueC

phantomhorse13 said:


> Tomorrow I head north for the Bare Bones ride!


Is it named thusly because this is all that will be left of the average rider's bottom afterwards? ;-)

How interesting - I would have thought it would have been easier in the US to find a vet with a captive bolt killer. I suppose there is more DIY going on though.


----------



## SueC

Spanish Rider said:


> *Sue,* well, if you want to live vicariously, here is a helmet-cam video from the Kentucky Three-Day Event two weeks ago.


Oh wow, SpanishRider, thanks a million for posting that! I watched it breathlessly from start to finish and my palms are sweating now and my heart rate is elevated. Those triangular jumps are mean!

We do little jumps on our trails, and much as I love jumping, I'm too tall and heavy an adult to do it seriously. But as a kid (much lighter and smaller), I loved it, and I've got a couple of riding snapshots to share from back then to show the evolution of my personal postural challenges. Here's some riding photos of me as a kid, in the gangly stage between 10 and 13:












This is just over a year into starting to ride. Hunched shoulders, head too forward on the spine, just like on the ground at that age. I was learning to jump, so I went bitless to avoid accidental jolting of the horse's mouth while learning to balance myself over jumps. This is Dame du Buisson, a French Trotter mare who's the great-grandmother of my current riding horse Sunsmart, and this photo was taken in Germany.

Also the toes were really turned out at this point, and that's because in growing long bones really quickly, I ended up with patellae (knee caps) that faced absurdly inwards, and was basically knock-kneed for most of my middle childhood. Riding actually really counteracted that problem for me; the riding itself was very effective physiotherapy for that particular problem.

Some more old jumping photos - the next ones on the mare's stablemate Mingo, out of a German Trotter and by a Bavarian Warmblood stallion:










That's such an "OMG" facial expression on me, but at least the horse really knew how to jump! :rofl: I remember that this height felt to little me like jumping over a house. You can also see here that after approaching the jump from circle-left, I kind of forgot to rebalance myself in the saddle before take-off. :smile:

The next one was a little better in that respect:











I recently posted this in a longer piece with later riding photos too, to show why I have to do Pilates to have decent posture on or off a horse. The rest of it is here:

http://www.horseforum.com/member-jo...ys-other-people-479466/page47/#post1970532641


Phew, I think the adrenal responses to that video posted brought back the memory of learning to jump a long time ago!

Agree with everyone's comments on that and laughing again... :rofl:


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC it is so cool that you have pictures of yourself on horses growing up. Great to look back on and revisit those fun years. The horses are gorgeous too! 

Every time i see a rider with toes turned out I am going to wonder if they are knock-kneed! 

That is one thing I really would love to have but there are few if any around. Most of the problem being that my parents were strict at home, but quite hands-off when it came to our sports. Plus my mom was terrified of horses (go figure) so they never came to any of my sporting events. I was lucky my dad was willing to drive sometimes to the barn to pick up me and my BFF. Her mother drove more than her share though. 

But I never had a parent cheering me on or snapping pictures of me while riding or during any of my track meets or basketball games, nothing. I usually had to get myself there too. Did a lot of walking in those days! They might have gone to my ballet recitals, but not sure about that one. There are no pictures of those events either so...

Just to be fair, they didn't attend any of my siblings sporting events either, as far as I am aware anyway. Had a brother that was #1 (tennis champ) in the entire county when he was twelve. Maybe they attended that award ceremony? I really don't know...I never lost a race in track, was undefeated in my division, but don't have a single picture or anything. The trophies were kept at the school but I think we got a little metal or something. 

Maybe it was just the way things were then?


----------



## SueC

Apologies to you guys, I don't want to hog the thread, you might want to skip this one over, or perhaps you too had this problem.



AnitaAnne said:


> SueC it is so cool that you have pictures of yourself on horses growing up. Great to look back on and revisit those fun years. The horses are gorgeous too!
> 
> That is one thing I really would love to have but there are few if any around. Most of the problem being that my parents were strict at home, but quite hands-off when it came to our sports. Plus my mom was terrified of horses (go figure) so they never came to any of my sporting events. I was lucky my dad was willing to drive sometimes to the barn to pick up me and my BFF. Her mother drove more than her share though.
> 
> But I never had a parent cheering me on or snapping pictures of me while riding or during any of my track meets or basketball games, nothing. I usually had to get myself there too. Did a lot of walking in those days! They might have gone to my ballet recitals, but not sure about that one. There are no pictures of those events either so...
> 
> Just to be fair, they didn't attend any of my siblings sporting events either, as far as I am aware anyway. Had a brother that was #1 (tennis champ) in the entire county when he was twelve. Maybe they attended that award ceremony? I really don't know...I never lost a race in track, was undefeated in my division, but don't have a single picture or anything. The trophies were kept at the school but I think we got a little metal or something.
> 
> Maybe it was just the way things were then?


It's so interesting that you say that, because it was the same in my childhood. The three photos I posted above are the only jumping photos I have of myself as a kid, and a part of a very small group of riding-as-a-child photos only. I owe these three particular photos to a bystander with a new camera, and not to my parents. So I have no photos of jumping bareback, or riding at riding school, or educating my Arabian mare as a teenager, or going to competitions with her at that age, and that's despite a small wall of ribbons and prizes for various outings and gymkhanas, and winning junior division endurance rides. Indeed, I _rode_ to my first endurance ride all by myself because my parents were always busy with their ultra-important racehorses or their TV shows, and dismissed what I was doing as an unimportant hobby. And it's only because we won our first ride and my parents then got peer pressured by my mare's breeder to have me start again, that they deigned, under duress and with sour faces and lots of letting me know what a huge sacrifice it was, to transport my horse to another few rides, but only in the local area (max. 50km, and that's despite of the fact that they travelled up to 200km with _their_ horses), and only if it didn't clash with their all-important races and Sunday trials.

I remember when I got to the stage of doing flying changes with my mare, practicing in the cow paddock, literally begging would someone come and take a picture, and it was, "No, we're too busy, and it's too far to walk." (They could have driven.)

Later on as a university student I sometimes borrowed a float to drive to events, but I was a fulltime student and the horse was boarded a long way away from the university, so that limited us. But I did get a few more good photos then, thanks to a snap-happy friend.

By contrast, I was always expected to be strapper for my parents' horses at the races, help out with all things horse-related (while educating my mare _solo_) and to be the general cheerleader for them and their successes (and when I got dux of middle school, my parents said, "Don't get a big head, the other kids are just stupid and lazy!" - and when I got dux of senior school, my parents had sour faces and I was reprimanded for holding hands with a boy and never sincerely congratulated, and they did not go to my university graduation, where I was top graduate from my degree programme, nor indeed did they come to my wedding - that was too far to drive apparently, although they regularly drove that far to race their horses - and I was informed that if I wanted them to attend the wedding, I should hold it within half an hour's drive from them - and I decided good riddance, rather have just our friends!).

I don't have many childhood photos of me full stop, compared to friends in the same age group. Less than ten baby photos - I suppose I was the second child and the excitement had worn off, after producing a row of albums of my older sibling as a baby, toddler, pre-schooler, schoolkid etc.

I was the only person in my high school graduation year not to go to the school ball - I think you guys call that the prom? There was no way they were going to buy me a formal dress (too expensive), or even hire one, or drive me there - it was on a weekend and would have necessitated a trip to town. And my parents were rolling in it - had a racing yacht and a stable full of racehorses, and yet I was also one of the few kids at high school who regularly arrived with wet feet in winter because they didn't buy me appropriate footwear - just cheap summer sneakers, that got wet through by rain and puddles.

Growing up on the farm was an isolating experience with little social contact besides school, and an unhappy family life filled with domestic violence and verbal and emotional abuse all around, and so I spent a lot of time with animals, or holed up with my books, which partly saved my sanity. Equine therapy indeed - there will be a lot of people reading for whom that was a sanity saver.

This is a really common thing, and yet few people talk about it. The domestic violence rate here in Australia is through the roof right now, and that's not counting children growing up emotionally unsupported and without nurturing, which is an even bigger problem. You see it all the time, if you have your eyes open.

There's no need for anyone to feel sorry for me, because I now have a happy and supportive family life with my husband. Nobody yells or hits or calls anyone names or spreads lies or pretends they are more important than the other person, not now. I think I appreciate it more, because I didn't always have it. I do think it's important to share stories like that though, because it encourages other people who are still at the stage where they feel like lepers because of their backgrounds to realise that they are not alone with these kinds of usually hushed-up experiences, and to realise that it wasn't their fault other people didn't know how to love and support.

Statistically, quite a few of you will have had tough experiences. A big :hug: to all of you. And a big hug to you, AnitaAnne, because if I'd had a little girl I would have taken loads of photos of her babyhood and childhood and milestones, and had lots of hugs to give and made time to listen and to share. I understand that in the past, and even now, some families were too busy making ends meet or dealing with illnesses and alcoholic spouses etc to do all that, but I also kind of think that conveying love is about priorities.

Wishing you all a wonderful day. :cowboy:


----------



## AnitaAnne

So sorry @SueC that your formative years were so difficult and lonely. It is hard for people to see into the life of a child, especially when we were growing up. It was a time when children were to be seen and not heard. People did not interfere in the way parents raised their children, and certainly those thought to grow up with a silver spoon in their mouth were considered to "have it all". 

You have shared some of this in the past, but not all of it. I can hear the hurt young girl crying out inside for just a little bit of love and caring. :hug:

It takes a lot of strength to bare one's soul like this, and you are honestly one of the strongest people I know. You have completely turned your life around and made it into one of joy and beauty. Finding a soul mate like your DH is a gift and a blessing. Maybe he was the gift you were given because of all the suffering you endured. Your life now is all about caring; feeding the mind, soul and body with healthy choices. 

Sweet lady, you are loved by many.

PS after reading this I opened a bottle of wine for us! Cheers

PSS I lost my sweet biological daughter at age 27 the day before Thanksgiving. The first thing I did was pull out my boxes of pictures and pour over each one as the tears streamed down. All I could do was bash myself for not taking more pictures...wish I had taken at least one everyday.


----------



## SueC

Dear AnitaAnne, I am so sorry to hear about your daughter. How long ago was this?

If you ever want to share any of this, my ears/eyes are at your service.

Isn't it a jaw-dropper what happens beneath the surface of people's lives.

Thank you for your kind words. :hug: You know, one of the reasons I stopped wanting to do my HF journal for a couple of years and closed it down during that time is because when you look at it, it basically started off as a cheerleading thread for what my parents were doing - it was such an ingrained response - without saying what I was really thinking and feeling about various things. It was such a saccharinised, edited version of what was really going on - I only reported the things that were positive about that place and those people. In part it was because that's how it had always been, in part that I didn't want to be "heavy" or bore people, in part because there was a slim chance my parents were going to read it and there would have been repercussions. And then people were saying to me, "What a wonderful childhood you had!" and I was smiling wryly at this idea, because of all the dark things in my memory that I kept hidden from public view. So when I re-opened the journal, I made it clear that the reporting had been skewed and that from now on I would not cover up those things anymore when writing. The idea is that if we're open about this stuff, it makes it easier for other people to open up about similar things, and that's important because there is so much of it and people need to talk about it (safely).

Something else from a previous topic: @Spanish Rider and @*AnitaAnne* , it may amuse you to read some of my husband's comments when watching that helmet-cam clip with me. "Some people have _interesting_ hobbies!" was the first thing he said. "Personally, I prefer an armchair, a good book, a cup of tea, and a cosy fire!" :rofl:

And after I finished watching and came out adrenalised, he said to me, "Now, my dear, would you like me to put a nice horror movie on for you so you can relax a bit?" :rofl:

He also recommends that I watch the clip again whenever I am having trouble waking up, or gathering energy for a task. 

I was going to ask @Spanish Rider - have you been to Gaudi's Cathedral? That got lost amongst all the drooling over seafood and imagining castanets and dreaming of _haute école _elicited by your posts!


----------



## janz

I can't believe how many pages this has.


----------



## Change

It took me over an hour to catch up, and I was going to comment on a few things, but it's already past my bedtime - so ....

I did want to say I have 2 tomato plants and a bell pepper. We'll see how long they survive. 

I rode Cally for about 1/2 hour after work on Monday. She did really good. I'm considering taking her out longer this weekend if I can get out before the broiling 90s!

Tango got his first real bath of the year on Wednesday. Full monte. Shampoo, conditioner, detangler, and brushed until he was dry and shiny. Then continued to cheat him of a lovely roll in the dirt by putting the two out in the (sorta) grassy yard until dinner time. Tonight he was still silky and shiny, so I guess there's no mud in the yard! But ... he's still shedding! 

Cally will get her full spa treatment this weekend.

Oh - one last thing before I head for bed: My friend who used to own M&M/Rapper/Not Rapper/MY HORSE/Blackhawk dropped off two saddles she wants me to try to sell. One is a heavy Billy Cook roping saddle. The other is a Circle Y trail saddle (I think - yes, it's Circle Y.... just not sure of type yet cuz it's still in the back seat of my truck, but it has one of those long skinny horns). Both are at least 16". I need to do some cleaning up on them, then I'll post them in the tack section. Just thought I'd mention it here first - probably cuz I'm tired and rambling. I haven't even had a chance to research what they might be worth. Any ideas?

Don't much like chickens unless they're on my plate, but I think that's mostly due to a neighbor who didn't understand that "free range" meant HIS yard and not mine. Maybe if/when I get my retirement ranch, I'll get a few and change my mind.

Good night, all.


----------



## Blue

I LOVE visiting with all of you to start my day in the morning! Sadly you all were so busy last night after I fell asleep that I had to catch up this morning. Now I have to hop in the shower for a full day. I’ve got lots I want to say this afternoon..... after emergency dental visit, quick vet visit for old Bart and double checking on my chickens as we are expecting 30 MPH hot winds today with lots of dust. All is well here and I’m anxious to respond and impart. See ya later!


----------



## Spanish Rider

@janz , yes, we are a chatty group.


*Sue & AnitaAnne,* loved the jumping photos. I have no riding photos from my youth either. My dad was the photographer, but horses were never his thing. Unfortunately, I DO have plenty of photos of myself as drum majorette of our marching band (he loved a good band) decked out in a white mini-dress, go-go boots, and a giant white fur-covered hat (like the guards at Buckingham Palace) that made me look like a human Q-tip. And for years, THAT was my nickname.:evil:

As for sports, my mum would go to my field hockey games when we played at home. But, that can be a curse when your mother herself played college hockey and was actually a field hockey referee...


*Change,* hooray for the tomato plants and bell pepper. I see a zucchini plant pooking out of my compost pile. Afraid I'll have to pass o the saddles.:rofl: So, Tango gets a spa day and Cally, too. But, what about you?


*Blue,* please, impart! Impart away! Afraid to ask about the "emergency dental" visit.


And I have knocked-knocked knees story for later.


----------



## Celeste

@Spanish Rider I want to see some of those high school band pictures!


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Celeste,* I would be happy to oblige, but they're at my parents' house in MA. I am sure I will come across them this summer cleaning out my father's things. Of course, my boys will get a good laugh out of them, too!


OK, knocked-knee story:

The women on my mother's side have knocked knees. Me, too, to a lesser extent. Yippee-skippy. But, as the story goes, as my mother and aunt were growing up in Yokohama during the reconstruction after WWII, my grandmother was becoming increasingly concerned with my mother's and aunt's knocked knees. But, of course, the army base only had GPs and surgeons, no specialists. So, upon arriving in the US after the occupation, my grandmother (a surprisingly very strong-willed woman who was raised by her Victorian-era mother to be a "lady", finishing school included) marched her two daughters to a specialist's office in Boston. The best of the best, as it were. When the doctor told her nothing could/should be done, it really wasn't so bad, knees were functionally fine, might get better over time, etc., apparently she protested, questioning his judgement. As the story goes, the doctor said, "Madame, why don't you raise your skirt and show me _your_ knocked knees?" After which, my dear grandmother turned bright red, grabbed her children by the hands, promptly exited the doctor's office, went home and had my grandfather my the girls a horse!

So, that is the story of how my mother got her palomino, Dulcie. Unfortunately, my knees were no where near knocked enough to warrant buying me a horse as a child.:frown_color:


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Spanish Rider Awesome grandmother!!! Surprised she didn't slap that doctor :evil: 

But your momma got a horse out of the deal; did it work? 

One of my brothers was severely knock-kneed or is it knocked-knee? Anyway, he was put in a brace as a toddler because his feet were about a foot apart with his knees touching. The brace had a horizontal bar at the knees, and some sort of tension device that slowly increased the pressure each day. 

Don't know if they left it on too long or if his legs just grew too fast or what, but he can now hold a basketball between his knees with his feet touching...my mother said they never should have put that brace on :biglaugh:

I am bowlegged too, but not as much. Don't know if it is my years of riding horses or that I used to stand like a stork waiting for the bus in the morning  maybe both


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue everything ok?


----------



## SueC

Great stories all, looking forward to the next instalments!

@*Change* , early tomatoes and bell pepper, congratulations! We managed to grow our first bell pepper plants from seed this year - unfortunately they were late plants, and it was getting too cool when they started fruiting. But we did get our very first home-grown bell peppers (we call them capsicums in OzLand) - I wish I'd taken a scale photo - two of them, and they were tiny things that you could have put in a dollhouse! :rofl: I'll do some early germinations in the mini-greenhouse this year. Good luck with the plants!

@*QueenofFrance08* , I was much amused by your crash test dummy on the falling-off thread. Don't we have talented husbands!  Would you like a nice recipe for dealing with your mean rooster? When I do roast chicken, I like to put a whole lemon into the body cavity, then rub the outside skin with olive oil, salt, and rosemary. The resulting gravy is beautifully lemony. ;-) Would love to see some photos of the house you were talking about and your general domain!

Have a wonderful day, all! (When you US guys have had your zzzzzzzzzzz!) :wave:


----------



## AnitaAnne

posting some pictures of saddles for someone who is interested. Couldn't do it on pm for some reason...please excuse the temporary thread hijacking...

Barefoot Atlanta Size 2 with endurance fenders and stirrups 
English fittings
Wool underside
VPS
Adjustable stirrup holder

Rode in 3 or 4 times.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Black Forest Town & Country Size 2 Ridden in about 4-5 times 

Luxuriously soft full grain leather 
Brushed leather seat, brushed leather underneath (suede?)

Western rigging, Western fenders, brand new never used western padded stirrups

Comes with horn but all Black Forest saddles are convertible to hornless or horned

SSS (Spinal Suspension System)
Adjustable stirrup positions with safety opening


----------



## AnitaAnne

Black Forest stirrups and front view

This saddle is most likely the most comfortable saddle I have ever sat in, but just a bit too long for Chivas back, but he never acted like he was uncomfortable...


----------



## AnitaAnne

FreeForm for anyone interested! 

Cutback wave base, 18" Dressage seat, 16" wave seat, Freeform endurance leathers and EZ stirrups


----------



## Blue

Well! I tried to open a new tab and respond to posts individually, but HF dumped it all! Ugh! Not sure if I did something wrong as I’m still getting used to the iPad, or if the forum is deliberately annoying me today!

I will have to start from scratch and I know that I’ll miss somethings I wanted to say, but please forgive. My memory is shiitake lately.

Wonderful video of jumping! I too was on the edge of my seat and breathless! Amazing.

Queen of France, loved your story of the chicks in your basement! Even more, the part where your husband had to take them to work when the house was to be shown. Sounds like something my husband would do..... under duress..... but devote full throttle to the effort. Gotta love ‘em.

Phantom, as always I can’t believe your energy level. I was commenting to my husband about what you accomplish in one day and he lovingly reminded me of what I used to do about 35 years ago! I think it’s awesome that you are so close to your family! Cherish this. 

Which brings me to my next topic. 

Aren’t we all lucky! AnitaAnne, I know you’ve had difficulty, but you’ve pulled through and I can’t even begin to tell you how I admire that strength. To lose a child and still be able to function..... not sure I could. Fortitude dear lady, fortitude.

Spanish, when will you have a definite answer if the horse has been sold? Or will they just leave you hanging?

SueC, yes many of us “massage” our history to make it for palatable to relate to others. And some of us just don’t relate to others. To this day, I don’t speak much with my sisters. And that makes me very sad. I was talking with someone years ago about favorite childhood TV shows. His was “The Brady Bunch” A sappy show about a blended family where everyone was happy and there was always a happy ending. I HATED that show! And I told him so. I told him that wasn’t the real world and producers had no right to try to convince children there was a happy ending! He was appalled and we didn’t speak much after that. 

The truth is we find it easier to present a palatable veneer to make ourselves more presentable. I know my mother loved me and my sisters. I know that for a fact. But she didn’t like us at all and I think me in particular. Not sure why exactly. She’s gone now and evil me doesn’t miss her. My sisters have spoken about how when she was so sick and knew she would die, she spent time with them telling them she was sorry for how awe full she was and she knew she was unreasonable and an alcoholic, blah, blah, blah. They both felt really good about that little talk and I’m happy for them. The last talk I got from her was “don’t get involved in (husband’s) business because you’ll only make him fail” Why? Not sure. I know that all my life all I heard was how stupid I was and ugly and the only way I’d survive in this world was to marry and hope he’d take care of me. 

After two failed marriages I finally figured out that perhaps that wasn’t the answer. When I gave up on finding a husband and figured men were only good for one thing..... and many of them not good for that either..... my darling husband walked through the door at work. After one date I spent the night with him and never went home again. That was 30 years ago. 

So I think the moral is, we have to find OURSELVES first before we can expect anyone else to accept us fully. This is something that is not taught by parents, at least not in my generation. Way back then girls married to get out of the house and with luck could get a good job at the local store and her husband would treat her well. 

Things are changing and I’ve made sure to open my children’s eyes to the real world and their responsibility to others. I like to think it helps, but it can boomerang too! My son has had a hard time with girl friends. Many of them come from families that argue, fight, scream, yell, accuse, split up, adulterate, etc. He just doesn’t understand that. Husband and I don’t fight. We disagree. We discuss. We compromise. Totally unheard of.

Yeah, there’s things in my childhood I’d like to forget and can’t so I just learn to deal with it.

So! Recent events. Handicapped son “C” has been texting and calling. I have not answered and the texts and calls have diminished. Today there were two, but the voice mails didn’t sound angry so that’s an improvement. 

Husbands neck still is making him miserable. The last block did well, but the insurance wants ANOTHER one. Really?! They want two successive blocks with good results before they will agree to the ablation. O for &*(%$# sake. So another block scheduled for next Friday. Yay.

Now on to me. Tuesday night I went out to feed. I was trying to go too much done in a very short amount of time. I have to go to work on Wednesday morning so I try to get as much animal care done as possible because I won’t have time in the morning. It was late, dark and I was annoyed with many things. Rather than walking the 50’ or so over to the barn and turning on the lights I decided to go for it in the dim fading light.

Lacey is selectively ear shy. She’s horrible about bridling, but not haltering. Horrible about grooming, but not fly mask. 

Selective

The boys I can grab ahold of their fly mask and they will pull their head out. Voila! 

Not Lacey. With her, there’s a routine. Dislodge the velcro, loosen the sides, and lift UP off her ears.. 

Well, I was in a hurry, it was dark and I thought my reflexes were about 40 years ago. 

I reached up to take hold of the top of the fly mask and hold. She tossed her head and hit me right in the face!

If the fence hadn’t been there I would have gone down because everything went BLACK for several seconds. Odd, but my mind went to my family can’t find me out here dead. How weird is that?

Like an idiot, I spit some blood, cried, got mad and finished feeding. When I got back in the house husband and daughter said “what happened!”? I tried to tell them, but my teeth and face hurt so bad I couldn’t talk much. Ice, ice, ice.

I had to go to work the next morning. I’m the only one on my shift because I’m the only one that shows up on time, sooooo.......

I did call my dentist and they got me in that afternoon. x-rays showed the teeth had been shoved up and back which would explain why I couldn’t close my mouth, right? I have to hold my jaw in a certain frame to make sure my teeth don’t clank together.

So My dentist refers me to an endodontist in Sedona. He’s out of the office on Thursday but will fit me in on Friday. Cool. 

Now, the x-rays were of the teeth and a small area surrounding. Didn’t show any sign of fractures,but the teeth had definitely moved. Up to the sinus area and backward. Great.

So I go to the appointment with the endodonist today and he takes new x-rays with his new fancy machine that shows a little more area. 

My Teeth have been shoved so far upward that they’re interfering with my sinus area and possible fracture of a blah, blah. Can’t remember the name of the bone. That explains why my face is just pounding!

This guy refers me to a special ct scan specialist in Flagstaff...... in a week and a half. 

I got myself put on the call list for cancellations, so maybe next Wednesday. 

I feel bad about posting all of this. You all are riding and posting such wonderful entertaining posts and I’ve got bad news. I tried to talk to husband about it and of course it goes to instantly about the pain in his neck and I feel like such a wimp for complaining about this when he has his pain to deal with. I don’t know whether to be frustrated with him or angry. I can’t eat. Only tiny, tiny bits or really soft stuff. Thursday night steak was a real joy.

Ok, enough of my complaining. It’s Mother’s Day weekend. Please tell me you all have wonderful plans! 

I’m pretty tired, so I’m going to go lay down. I’ll check in again in the morning.


----------



## Change

@Blue - I couldn't "like" your post, but boy could I relate! Reading your story reminded me of when I got kicked in the chin by Cally. First though - "crap, catch the horse!" And yeah - it doesn't matter how much I hurt, because no matter how bad, my Son has it worse. Yeah, I know that's true, but dammit! Put in on the back-burner for 5 minutes and empathize!! :evil: I hurt! :frown_color:

Today was a bit of a whirl-wind - an expensive one. First, granddaughter's Dr's appt. $$ copay. Afterward, we decide late breakfast at Cracker Barrel and Son is just off dialysis, so we ask him to join us. $$ food bill. Then we're off to find a solid black dress for granddaughter's graduation. Has to be black. Can't be longer than the robe. School rules. $$ dress bought. Son's hair needs a trim, and granddaughter asks if she can get her hair re-colored because the roots are really showing. You only graduate once, so Sure. $$ she has lovely purple hair (no sarcasm - I really think it looks great!). Then we wandered into Michaels. Can you say _Dangerous_?? $$ on who knows what, but how cool is that? And finally, the biggie - Lowe's. A paint sprayer and a weed eater, blades for the lawn tractor.... $$$. It's now 7:30 p.m., and we're making our last stop to pick up the $$ meds ordered by the Dr that morning. 

At 8 p.m. I log back onto my work computer and take care of business until midnight so I can continue to spoil my young'uns!  

I need pony time! :cowboy:


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> I feel bad about posting all of this. You all are riding and posting such wonderful entertaining posts and I’ve got bad news. I tried to talk to husband about it and of course it goes to instantly about the pain in his neck and I feel like such a wimp for complaining about this when he has his pain to deal with. I don’t know whether to be frustrated with him or angry. I can’t eat. Only tiny, tiny bits or really soft stuff. Thursday night steak was a real joy.


Well, I did press "like" but obviously am not referring to the injury, but what you said beforehand. A toothache is never a good thing, multiple teeth-aches from dislodged teeth are multiple times not good. I hope they can put them back in normal position for you but suspect that will take a while to do - are they going to use some sort of brace arrangement to move them back gradually, or do they have a higher-tech, quicker fix for that?

Last year I made a Siena cake - basically a mixed nuts in orange and chocolate toffee type thing Italians have in small wedges with espresso. I'm not supposed to eat stuff like that because I have a small permanent retainer wire behind the upper incisors to keep things in place after correcting an overbite when I was a young person. But, I'd always gotten away with it by being really careful. 

So this time I got a bit too enthusiastic biting into that Siena cake and _sproing_ - one of the sections of wire shifted, and changed the traction on the teeth. I didn't realise the wire had exited one of its bases (the wire is glued to the back of the teeth essentially) - if I had, I could have gone to get it fixed immediately. Instead, I wondered why my incisors were so painful for a week. By the time I realised that there was physical damage to the retainer, one of my incisors had shifted/rotated slightly, by just over 1mm. Then the wire got glued back into position by my dentist, and end of pain and shifting teeth.

If a mere 1mm of rotation over the span of a week felt miserable and gave me headaches after merely eating cake and not copping a horse head in my face, I would imagine in your case you are feeling very bad indeed, and you totally have my sympathy and well-wishes. I think you're entitled to have a good rant about it amongst friends. :hug:

Never rains but pours, no?

Is there any practical way we can help from cyberspace with this while you recover? We might be able to post good recipes for soft foods - custards, risottos, smoothies, soups, fondue (you can cut the bread up for that), etc so that you can get a little culinary enjoyment regardless, and maybe some jokes to help you laugh when/if you feel like it. Recommendations for comedy movies, feelgood movies? Lavender oil in a warm bath is nice when you're hurting. 

And I'm sending you one dozen rant vouchers, for redeeming anytime.

Get well soon!

:cowboy:


----------



## Celeste

@Blue I am so sorry for all your trouble. That has got to hurt. I hope you get mended soon. You can rant all you want here and we will be on your side.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,* man, when it rains it pours, ay? That has got to hurt like a son of a b*tch. Anything mouth-related totally freaks me out, as I had two oral surgeries as a kid (had two teeth going up into my nasal cavity of their own accord), one with complications, and 30 years later I still have nightmares. I don't care what anybody says: your mouth is IN YOUR HEAD, and inflammation quickly affects other areas. On a positive side, look at it this way: your mouth is the fastest part of the body to heel, and meanwhile you can suck down gallons of ice cream and milkshakes because you have the perfect excuse! I remember my dad used to make me banana shakes, and those were all I could eat for days (banana, vanilla ice cream, ice, milk, and vanilla or honey).


*Change,* yes, senior years can be quite pricey. I am starting to think that I might actually _save_ money by sending DS away to college. At least he'll have to earn his own pocket money, and I'll definitely spend less on food. I wonder how he is going to handle going to the barber for the first time? I'm the one who has always cut his hair.

So, now that your GD has a dress for graduation, what are you going to wear? I was trying things on from my arsenal the other day. I might wear a simple green linen wrap dress that I wore to a wedding in 1997 (pre-babies). I was so psyched that it still fit! Or, I have a sleeveless blue sheath from 2000. Can't decide.


*AnitaAnne,* holy crap, your saddles are gorgeous! And impeccable! You would be a very dangerous person to live near... I'd be putting the "saddle before the horse". 

Yes, my grandmother was awesome. A real hot ticket. I have always thought that that generation had lived in such an interesting time: horse and buggy to cars, planes and spaceships; candles and oil lamps to electricity; major wars and social upheaval; the inventions of the telephone, radio, television; penicillin and vaccines; suffrage; etc., etc.

She was sort of a woman before her time, stuck between what was socially acceptable for women to do set by the restrictive Victorian mentality of her parents' generation and what she wanted to do herself. She was the only child of a socialite who married a self-made man, my great-grandfather, who owned the only hardware/feed store in the area. Her father treated her like a boy, and a tom-boy she became, secretly allowed to skip school to drive the horses with the excuse of making deliveries. The superintendent of schools got wind and had tea with her mother, the daughter of a judge, who was appalled at such behavior, so my grandmother was promptly sent off to Walnut Hill, a finishing school for girls near Boston. To appease her, she was allowed to take her horse, a Morgan.

When it was time for college, her business-oriented father wanted her to study accounting. She, of course, hated math and wanted to study physical education, but her father was unwavering. Eventually, she had no choice but to relent and major in accounting; meanwhile, unbeknownst to him, she got her degree in PE at the same time.

After college, she worked as a PE teacher and spent a scandalously long time single, getting married at the near-spinster age of 30 to the boy next door, the eldest son of the superintendent of schools.

But that is a story for another day.


----------



## Blue

Good afternoon! Thank you all for all your kind words. I just feel like I’m always complaining about something or other going wrong in my life. I don’t mean to. For the most part, I’m absolutely blessed. And husband is forgiven for all of the little inconsiderations mostly because he’s a man and I’ve spoiled him. But, he’s spoiled me as well so there it is. 

Still hurts a lot today. All I can really do is try to take it easy, but how do you do that with so much to do? The temps have come down about 8* so that’s good, but the wind picked up by about 30mph, so everything needs constant watering to stay hydrated. And, of course husband decides to relocate an underground water supply to part of the property and in making sure to miss the electric he breaks into the old water line. Yikes! Got that handled. Hopefully when he’s done playing with his tractor and trencher and all sorts of man toys I will have irrigation to the front o the property and won’t have to hand water. That will save hours and hours of time each week! However, all this bouncing around on heavy equipment just makes him sore, but he’s a “manly man” that refuses to be anything less. Good grief.

*Spanish*, I would have liked your grandmother very much! She sounds like quite the pistol.

*Change*, this is what we do, right? Please send us lots of pictures. 

*AnitaAnne*, yesterday was my daughters last day of her CNA clinicals. She was so psyched and exhausted all at the same time. The heck of it was that she had been doing that work for over 2 years. Just never got paid at that level or certified. So now she’s certified and plans to go on to further her nursing education. Originally she planned to go into PT, but after working with the elderly (whom she adores!) she’s decided to stay in her field but just continue her education. She’s a strange duck in our family. She loves children and old people. Go figure. 

Any pointers for the nursing field?

Recipes. I would like soup recipes and anything potato. I love potato’s and husband isn’t supposed to be eating them because of his type 2. I have a feeling that by the time this is over I will be willing to kill for a tortilla chip!

For sure any problems oral really suck! Hahaha, I crack my self up.


----------



## SwissMiss

*Blue*, ouch! That sounds really painful - and please rant away if you need to! We are here!
Do you like tomato soup? I have a great recipe for Italian tomato soup - great to use up stale bread. 

*Spanish* your grandmother sounds awesome!

*Anita* don't tempt me with your saddles! I can't afford another one :shock: Even though the one I am getting will take about 2 months to be done...

*Change* don't scare my with student expenses... I'm still trying to wrap my head around having kiddos in school :wink:

I think I figured out why I don't really like padded saddles :rofl:









Since horses were very rare around where I grew up and there were no horses for me to ride I had to improvise :wink: I remember spending _hours_ at the time on that thing...


----------



## SueC

@*Blue* : I probably posted these soups here before, but can I find the page? Here they are again. The first three are really fast to make too.


*CREAM OF ZUCCHINI SOUP WITH RICOTTA AND FETA*

Sautée 1 coarsely chopped onion in olive oil. When soft, add 750mL of chicken stock, 1kg chopped zucchini, and 1 tablespoon oregano. Bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes until the vegetables are soft. Add 100g of crumbled feta cheese, 100g of ricotta, a dash of cream and some freshly ground pepper. Puree with a blender stick and serve decorated with sprigs of fresh oregano and crumbled feta, accompanied with crusty bread.

This is a really tasty and satisfying soup which makes good use of home-grown zucchini and keeps you going with the complete proteins of the cheeses. Other cheeses that suit this recipe include soft blue-veined cheeses like Dolcelatte and Gorgonzola, or soft white-mould cheeses like White Castello. (Fans of blue-vein cheeses: Try the combination of crumbled blue-vein cheese with whole green mild chillies on a crusty pizza, with just a little herbed tomato paste underneath!)

If you want to add cheddar to your soup, I think that goes better in the next soup below.

A little tip from a good friend: She simply grates excess zucchini in summer, and freezes them in ziplock bags to add to vegetable soups, stews, bolognaise sauce, frittata etc all year round. I started doing that last summer - very good idea!



*CARROT AND GINGER SOUP*

This is a recipe my husband dug up somewhere and made as an experiment and it's so good it's now on our menu regularly, especially when anyone has a cold or hayfever. Double or triple the ginger when that's the case.

Sautée 1 coarsely chopped onion in butter along with a chopped celery stalk. When soft, add 1.2 litres of chicken stock, 1 chopped potato, and 700g of chopped carrots. Bring to the boil and simmer for 20 minutes until the vegetables are soft. Add 2 tablespoons grated of fresh ginger root, a pinch of nutmeg, salt and pepper to taste, and 100mL of cream. Puree with a blender stick, serve and enjoy.



*CORN AND CAPSICUM SOUP WITH SMOKED HAM AND CHEDDAR*

This one is ready in 10-15 minutes and nicely substantial. Sautée 100g of chopped smoked ham, 1 coarsely chopped onion and 1 -2 chopped capsicums in olive oil. When soft, add 750mL of chicken stock and 500g corn kernels (frozen will do, but cut fresh off the cob is phenomenal); bring to the boil and simmer for 5 minutes. Add 100-150g grated cheddar cheese, a dash of cream, and salt and freshly ground pepper to taste. Puree with a blender stick and decorate with a swirl of cream.


I don't have photos of these soups, but I do have lots of food photos from our place here - and a lot of them have recipes in the captions (fullscreen the photo for that):

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoo...57687753093115


This one is super substantial and delicious - and it contains potatoes! ;-)


*CHEESY SEAFOOD CHOWDER*

Butter or olive oil for sautéeing
3 slices smoked ham or bacon, chopped
1 large onion (or 2 leeks), sliced
500g diced potatoes
3 cups water
3 cups white wine
420g canned diced tomatoes or equivalent fresh
1 tbsp (or more, it's nice) marjoram and / or oregano
Salt, pepper and paprika to taste
750g marinara mix (smoked cod cut into chunks also works)
2 cups milk
300g corn kernels (fresh or defrosted)
200g grated tasty cheese

Sauté ham and onions until onions are glassy. Add water, wine, tomatoes, potatoes, herbs and seasonings and bring to the boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 10 minutes.

Turn up heat, add seafood, milk and corn and simmer on medium heat for a further 10 minutes, until seafood is cooked and potatoes tender but not falling apart. Add grated cheese and let it melt into the soup before turning off heat. Lovely with crusty bread - you can dunk it while you are recovering. 

@*Spanish Rider* : Amazing grandmother! Keep those stories coming, very inspirational!

@*Change* : Have fun, and photos please! 

@*SwissMiss* : Very cute! Is that a goat in the background? I'm surprised at the flat area; I didn't see any flat areas when I was watching _Heidi_ around that time! ...Ah, those acts of desperation and imagination! A good primary school friend and I used to put ropes over the handlebars of our bicycles and steer by the ropes while pretending we were riding horses. That was the year before both of us started taking riding lessons at the local rural school. Their Warmbloods were a little taller than our bicycles and there was no ladder...


----------



## Blue

_*Happy Mother’s Day!*_

*Swiss*, I’d love that recipe for the tomato soup too. Sounds good.

*SueC*, thank you for all of those. They sound wonderful. I’m going to try the one with ginger first.

I too used to put a rope on my handle bars and pretend it was a horse! Such fun. Then when I was old enough I worked summers at a riding stable.


----------



## SwissMiss

@SueC, aah Heidi :wink: No, we hardly have goats where I come from, but some cows (one of them in the background)... And re the flat ground: that was the outside work space of my dad's carpentry - one of the few flat spots in the area :rofl:
Whenever I go back to visit my parents I loose weight, despite being fed to the nines. Must be the altitude and all that walking up and down :rofl:

Managed to squeeze in a trail ride yesterday morning before heading to work. BO is visiting her children, I didn't want to ride alone on the property, so I hauled out to the trails. It was great  Riding buddy brought one of his (not-pregnant) mares and while she is normally a freight train, the long vacation made her lazy and out of shape. So we spent our ride mostly walking, enjoying the peace and quiet (and the breeze) on the forest trails. Raya was sooo chill, we spent most of the ride on a really loose rein - she was interested in all that was going on (bunny shooting out of the bushes in front of us, a vulture taking flight a mere 2 yards beside us), but no spooking, no running. I think she enjoyed being out as much as I did :happydance:


----------



## SueC

@Blue, by the way, capsicum you guys call bell peppers, and marinara mix is what we call a seafood mix with fish chunks, prawns, calamari, mussels, sometimes baby octopus. I forgot to "translate"!


----------



## SwissMiss

In line with *AnitaAnne's * saddle offerings: am going to list my gently total saddle fit shoulder relief cinch (30 inch, black leather, black sheepskin) on the book of faces, but wanted to give you guys first dibs on it :wink:


----------



## Spanish Rider

*SwissMiss,* hooray for saunters through nature with Raya. You must have seat bones of steel if you grew up riding a wooden saddle stand1

*Blue,* I thought we had decided you were supposed to spoil yourself with ice cream and shakes?

*phantom,* looking forward to hearing about your Bare Bones.


I had mentioned to *AnitaAnne* that I was surprised at how little dressage talk there is here on HF, although perhaps it is because it often elicits negative comments. Well, if anyone is interested, I have started a Dressage Talk thread. I hope it will fly...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, Oh, I assure you I’m taking in plenty of ice cream, shakes, and smoothies. My son got me a fantastic bottle of wine for Mother’s Day. It went smoothly with cheesy creamy lasagna! Salad is difficult and I love salads. O well.

*Sue*, Thank you for the explanation of capsicum. Sounds like something I can mix up on my own here. I love almost all firm white fish, but will have to roast the peppers because chewing them is still a task.

This is the first Mother’s Day since 1996 that I havent’ ridden. So disappointed but am afraid of jarring my already tender face. Most of the swelling is down and the lovely blue hues of bruising have moved on to the ugly green/yellow that is not my color at all. The magic of Maybelline just isn’t doing it for me. I took great solace in that expensive bottle of wine from my son! Hahaha.

Tomorrow morning I plan to head to Home Depot get some rose bushes and ground cover plants to put in my corner planter. Hope it looks awesome.


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, can I just say that I am becoming increasingly annoyed with people? I don't know if it is my age showing, or maybe certain people just want to tick me off. Although, more than likely I am easily forgettable.

On Saturday at the barn, there was a social with a catered luncheon, jumping in the morning and dressage exhibition in the afternoon. I, of course, just found out about it this morning. How? Because BO's groom mentioned it in passing while I was chatting to him because my trainer forgot we had class this morning. Again. And, yesterday there was a luncheon in the village for Saint Isidro that none of my "friends" had thought to tell me about.

So, yes, that means that in the past 3 days I have been forgotten 3 times. Seems to me that when I was younger and hotter, no one forgot about me (well, at least the men didn't). :rofl:


----------



## Blue

*Spanish*, have you asked them why they didn’t think to invite you? I think that’s what I would do. But then again those types of events don’t sound like something I get involved in anyway as I have a problem with crowds. I think I would ask them.


----------



## QueenofFrance08

@Blue Sorry to hear about your injury! Don't feel bad about complaining, you deserve it! Hope you can get some help soon and the pain goes away!

@AnitaAnne I would kill for that Barefoot Atlanta but the trailer ate my saddle budget (and birthday and Christmas for the next 10 years)

@SueC Love the pictures of you riding as a child! I have a few of me on the lesson horses I used to ride and I love to look back at them! I'll have to take some better pictures of our house. We've only been there a year and it was in rough shape when we moved in (still is in some ways) so it's a big work in progress but we still love it.

Had a pretty good weekend here. They had a distance riding clinic right outside of Minneapolis this weekend for all of the newbies so my new friend and I decided after the ride last week we had a lot to learn so we should go. Since it started at 10:00 am Saturday morning I decided to go out Friday night and spend the night at my best friend's house. I brought my poodle since she owns Alice's cousin and Alice and Ollie are best friends. We went to hot yoga (so relaxing) and her mom made us pot roast for dinner:smile: (her mom lives with them) and I got to do a little shopping which was much needed (I showed up with holes in my socks and holes in my pajamas and my friend took one look at me and drove me to the store). 

Saturday we went to the clinic at one of the local distance rider's personal indoor arena (SOOOOO JEALOUS). They flew in Sarah Schick a rider from Virginia (@Phantomhorse13; do you by chance know her? It sounds like she does a lot of the rides you have mentioned) and different members of the MN Distance riding association did sections of the lecture and examples of trot outs and vet checks. They also had all brought their saddles so we could see their set up. I learned a lot and met some really cool new people and even won the door prize which was a starter pack of Hoof Armor!

Got to go to another store with my friend before heading home. I didn't make it to my house till 9:00pm but DH and I wanted to ride on Sunday so I wanted to get home.

Yesterday we went grocery shopping and to DH's parents house for Mother's Day lunch. We were surprised 2 of his sisters were there (they live in the cities so it's a 2 hour drive for them) so we got to see everyone and take our nephew and our dogs down to play in the lake. His parents made fajitas for everyone  

Got out to our local state park at 4:00 and rode 8.32 miles. I tried out a a different saddle on DH's mare which I was worried wouldn't work for her but it went great and she had perfect sweat marks. DH was riding Chico who had some small dry spots in his shoulders so I'm going to try to see if a different pad will help him otherwise it's to the saddle drawing board. We did finally get our tack together and tried out our colors so we fit in at the ride next week!

Oh yeah Thursday night DH rode Nacho and he reared up on him and almost went over. I'm starting to wonder if it's a pain issue. He doesn't act up until you swing your leg over him and he's very sensitive on the stomach area. If you touch him there he flinches. Ulcers? Something else? Any recommendations?????

Pictures of Stitch's pink gear and Chico's lime green and black. Ignore Stitch's mare glare and Chico's ears, they ran out of hay and were mad at us.


----------



## Spanish Rider

*Blue,* I think the whole barn thing is because I no longer own a horse. Barn groupies can be very clique-ee that way. Or maybe because I am an old lady; that's a definite possibility, too.


----------



## Blue

Hard to like that post. I get it on both sides. Being older is one thing. Some of these young people just can’t relate to anyone that doesn’t look and speak like they do, but not owning is another thing entirely. Sounds to me as if you spend more time there with horses than some of the OWNERS I know.

On a better note my scan got moved up to this Wednesday morning. That’s a relief as even though the swelling and bruising is greatly subsided, the pain and pressure is still a problem. Hope they can just fix it. It’s a CBCT scan. I’m sure some of you know more about it than I do.


----------



## jaydee

*MOD NOTE
*

Its possible that the sheer volume of posts on this thread and others like it are the reason we keep having glitches where posts become invisible.
Its been suggested by a few members that we close the threads and start new ones so if no one objects that will be done this week
We can move the last months posts on to the new thread if anyone thinks that would be a good idea


----------



## AnitaAnne

jaydee said:


> *MOD NOTE
> *
> 
> Its possible that the sheer volume of posts on this thread and others like it are the reason we keep having glitches where posts become invisible.
> Its been suggested by a few members that we close the threads and start new ones so if no one objects that will be done this week
> We can move the last months posts on to the new thread if anyone thinks that would be a good idea


We lost this thread once, and many members disappeared because of it. 

To me, these threads that become a community are what is so attractive about the Horse Forum. 

Would it be possible to at least go from year end to year end? Restart the thread each January 1st? 

Ending it is sad...


----------



## Blue

Ending it is very sad indeed! Isn’t there a way to Just continue in a new thread?


----------



## jaydee

It could go from year to year or for several years. 
The thread doesn't need to actually end - the new thread can be 2018 Horse Talk for Mature People... and be a continuation of this one
There can be a link to it in the closing post


----------



## Spanish Rider

*AnitaAnne,* don't worry - we're not goin' anywhere! Although we will eventually turn 50...

*Blue,* a CBCT? Cool! Let us know how things go tomorrow.


> Sounds to me as if you spend more time there with horses than some of the OWNERS I know.


Totally agree. And those that make their once-a-week whirlwind visit and don't even remember to bring a carrot? Drives me nuts!

DH came by the barn and took some pics and videos. I am downloading some vids, but I am totally embarrassed to see myself. My eye only focuses on bad things. Well, here is a pic of me and the boys. Sorry it's such bad quality, but the barn skylights make it impossible.


----------



## SueC

Spanish Rider said:


> *SwissMiss,* hooray for saunters through nature with Raya. You must have seat bones of steel if you grew up riding a wooden saddle stand1


Or the calluses of a rhinoceros! ;-)


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> *Sue*, Thank you for the explanation of capsicum. Sounds like something I can mix up on my own here. I love almost all firm white fish, but will have to roast the peppers because chewing them is still a task.


You won't need to worry about that - the first three soups are all blended soups, with a whizzing stick put in at the end!  Nothing to chew.

And the seafood chowder has soft ingredients only!


----------



## Blue

_Spanish!_ I LOVE that photo! Beautiful. Lucky girl that your DH came by to have a look see. Mine never once came to a competition or fun event. If it doesn’t have rubber wheels and a loud fast motor he just doesn’t have time for it. Fortunately for me he’s very supportive of what I love to do. Post more pics!

*SueC*, I will be trying out more of these soups soon or maybe not at all! Who knows.

Well, the scan people called me yesterday afternoon to say that there was another cancellation for Tuesday morning and did I want it. Absolutely.

The scan this morning went very well actually. There is nothing broken and no tiny fractures or fissures. That’s good news. The bad news is that everything did get moved back. Apparently the bone is relatively flexible and there are ligaments actually holding a tooth in position. Never knew this. So even at my chronologically superior age I’m pretty healthy and the bone work “gave” and moved instead of smashing. 

After he explained all this I asked him why we couldn’t just give me lots of novocain and push the whole mess back into place. He said that was exactly what he was going to suggest doing! Ha! Who knew? I could be an Oral & Maxillofacial Surgeon! 

Anyway. The teeth still need to be watched for pulp and root demise, but I made an appt for Friday to do exactly what we said. Just push those puppies back where they belong. 

In a way I feel like a wimp that this hurts so much when there’s nothing broken. On the other hand I’m pleased that I apparently have great bones for “my age”. He was a little uncomfortable saying that.

The hope is that when everything is back in it’s “normal” position, healing can begin. I’m sticking with that. It gives me hope.

So are we doing to lose our thread? Do we have to start posting less? Maybe every 1000 pages we just start a new book?


----------



## SueC

Blue said:


> In a way I feel like a wimp that this hurts so much when there’s nothing broken. On the other hand I’m pleased that I apparently have great bones for “my age”. He was a little uncomfortable saying that.


Holy barnacle, do you know how many nerves there are in that area? :shock: Just ask any kid who merely wears braces. You don't need to break bones in that area to be in agony. And you've deformed your jaw - well, the horse's head deformed it. I once deformed the top end of my tibia when it got caught between a falling horse and a steel gate. It was "but a dent" but was the only time in my life I screamed in pain. I thought I'd broken the thing. But no, bruising the periosteum and the bone behind it rates equally high on the pain scale apparently. My leg was rainbow colours from knee to ankle for weeks. And you're getting those colours on your face... :shock:

I'm glad that the scan showed that things are better than what could have happened. I hope you get mended soon. Got any feel-good movies to watch? Laughter helps healing, as do hugs!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ride updates and videos are going to be delayed. 

The storm line that came through this afternoon did a number on some of our trees, which came down on the power lines in several places. The lines will need to be replaced. No idea how long that may take, but we are on generator power until it’s fixed. 

One tree also took out a section of fence but luckily the horses were not in that paddock at the time. 

We have the bulk of the trees cleaned up (Keith came over with the big tractor), but lots of mess still to deal with. 

Will update as I can. Fingers crossed the power company gets to us soon!


----------



## SwissMiss

SueC said:


> Or the calluses of a rhinoceros! ;-)


How about ample bioprene padding?:rofl:

But honestly, I prefer a hard seat over anything padded any day...


----------



## AnitaAnne

phantomhorse13 said:


> Ride updates and videos are going to be delayed.
> 
> The storm line that came through this afternoon did a number on some of our trees, which came down on the power lines in several places. The lines will need to be replaced. No idea how long that may take, but we are on generator power until it’s fixed.
> 
> One tree also took out a section of fence but luckily the horses were not in that paddock at the time.
> 
> We have the bulk of the trees cleaned up (Keith came over with the big tractor), but lots of mess still to deal with.
> 
> Will update as I can. Fingers crossed the power company gets to us soon!


Hope the power is restored quickly! A blessing there were no injuries.


----------



## AnitaAnne

SwissMiss said:


> How about ample bioprene padding?:rofl:
> 
> But honestly, I prefer a hard seat over anything padded any day...


I'm the opposite; have become so used to my comfy treeless that all other saddles feel like a rock 

Love my Barefoot recliner


----------



## Spanish Rider

> After he explained all this I asked him why we couldn’t just give me lots of novocain and push the whole mess back into place. He said that was exactly what he was going to suggest doing! Ha! Who knew? I could be an Oral & Maxillofacial Surgeon!


You go, girl! It's never too late! As for being a wimp, I know many a man who would be writhing on the floor in pain with that kind of facial injury.


*phantom,* good luck with the tree work! After the 4 trees fell on our garage in Maine, we just got the check from the insurance company yesterday. $3000. How the heck are we going to rebuild the back half of the garage for $3000?


*SwissMiss,* yup, I'm a hard-seat girl, too. Trainer has a seat that is so soft, I feel like I'm floating a mile above the horse and have no connection with my seatbones. I prefer feeling that I'm in the saddle.




> Barefoot recliner


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

OK, I will probably regret this, as all I can see are faults. Here I am with dear little Presu, doing something that is supposed to resemble passage and Spanish step. Ugh.

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=_hGJvv--aHU


----------



## SueC

@AnitaAnne, I am trying to envisage what a Barefoot Recliner looks like. Something like this?











If you look closely, he actually is barefoot:


----------



## SueC

Spanish Rider said:


> OK, I will probably regret this, as all I can see are faults. Here I am with dear little Presu, doing something that is supposed to resemble passage and Spanish step. Ugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=_hGJvv--aHU


Would love to see the Spanish dancing horse, but it says I need a Google account to see it. Can you embed it? Taking the s out of https is usually helpful. I'm not sure why this is needing a sign-in...


----------



## SwissMiss

@SueC, lovely pic of a barefoot recliner :rofl:
@Spanish Rider, you will be always the most critical to your riding :hug: Personally, even if you would put me on a schoolmaster like Presu, I would have no idea how to even attempt a passage or spanish step... But alas, can't see the video either
@AnitaAnne, one day I have to visit your tack store (or have the visiting one come here :wink and try out the recliner :wink:
@phantomhorse13, hope the cleanup goes well and you get power back soon! Good ponies to stay put, even with the fence down!
@Blue, glad to hear that nothing is broken! And no, you are no wimp - that stuff oftentimes hurt more than when it's broken!
Career change??? :rofl: Your first treatment plan was spot on!


----------



## SwissMiss

I realized that it is nearly impossible to get accurate wire tracings of Raya when you are attempting it on your own. She either drops her head, looks at me, cocks her foot - the list is pretty endless :rofl:
And of course BO is away for another 2 weeks - I think I will have to employ the help of DH trying to keep Raya square... That will be an interesting experience :rofl:


----------



## Blue

*Phantom*, hope all goes well for you there. Check in when you can, we’re thinking of you.

*Spanish*, I can’t see the video either.

*SueC*, Aaaahhh, the Trinity movies! Loved ‘em.


----------



## AnitaAnne

@Blue OMG your poor mouth! That injury sounds horrific and you went to work the next day? 

You are one TOUGH lady :bowwdown:


----------



## AnitaAnne

Spanish Rider said:


> OK, I will probably regret this, as all I can see are faults. Here I am with dear little Presu, doing something that is supposed to resemble passage and Spanish step. Ugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=_hGJvv--aHU


Can you try another link? This one is from the edit mode....


----------



## AnitaAnne

SueC said:


> @AnitaAnne, I am trying to envisage what a Barefoot Recliner looks like. Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely, he actually is barefoot:


YIPEE! That is IT 

:cowboy::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Spanish Rider

Oops, sorry. It didn't load correctly. I am trying again (for the fourth time). Maybe it is a sign and I really should not be posting this.


Had a really, really bad class today. Ermi was strong, flies were out, he was super-looky, had a few trips and a spook, and I never really managed to get him collected. Of course, when he is not collected, my back/hip can't follow him well or for long. I just felt increasingly out of control, so of course after 45 min of fighting the situation, I had a full-throttle panic attack and had to dismount in the middle of the outdoor and walk away.

At this point, I haven't decided my next step.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I need some advice from all of you. Will try to describe

Yesterday tacked up Kahlua in her stall. She was surprised when the saddle appeared but only kicked out once. (improvement). I lunged her for maybe 10 minutes or so. Five times she dropped her shoulder and tried to take off for the barn. The first time she bucked but I shut her down immediately on every try. When she would go twice around a 15 meter circle each direction I let her stop. 

Then since my knee was so sore, asked my friend to get on and walk her around a bit. She did ok mounting from the ground (I was holding her) but had her mount from the right since she kicks from the left hind. 

So I led Kahlua around for 5 minutes or so before turning them loose. She didn't do too badly but all they did was walk with a few turns, backs, poles, etc. 

They were walking towards me when I saw a movement on the middle lateral left front cannon bone. Thought the bone was bowing out or something it looked so freaky. I immediately made my friend get off and right as she was stopping Kahlua's left leg sort of buckled then righted itself. It looked sort of like if her toe caught on the ground, which might of happened but I didn't see that. 

So then I lunged Kahlua both ways and had her walk and trot towards me and I didn't see that weird movement on her cannon happen again. Couldn't replicate it. 

There is a tendon in that spot, the common digital extensor tendon. I don't know if it moved oddly or what exactly I saw. 

Any ideas what might have occurred or was I just seeing the tendon move strongly? That leg is the one that the foot is a little dished and we have been working on it. She is no longer lame on it, but she does toe in and that leg has always looked a bit odd. 

I am going to start a thread on this but wanted to ask y'all first since you sort of "know" Kahlua.


----------



## jaydee

Thread closed


As we're seeing so many glitches in this thread that are likely due to its size its been closed and a new thread started.
It seems better to do this now than to risk losing lots and lots of posts and the history associated with them as happened before on this thread
link to new thread
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/2018-horse-talk-mature-people-over-790241/#post1970539803


----------

